# [Official] - X58 Xeon Club -



## Kana-Maru

- X58 Xeon Club -



X58 users unite! The X58 has been shadowed for some time now, but the platform is still viable. I thought I'd make this topic for X58 users who are running Xeons. That means ANY Xeon, not just Hexa-cores. With so many people upgrading to Xeons I felt that this would be a fine time to post this topic. Feel free to post pictures of your X58 builds, benchmarks and specs. This is your time to brag.










*-X58 - Xeon Members-*



Spoiler: Click Here for the Xeon Memberlist












Only the first CPU-Z info will be posted. No Updates or Duplicates. If you are not on the list and have been approved please let me know.



*Rules to Join:*



Spoiler: CLICK HERE for a visual guide



http://cdn.overclock.net/5/55/55fd0de1_validation.gif



Please post your CPU-Z validation link or banner that leads to the validation link. You should also include your OCN username during the validation process as well. If you are accepted into the club I will post to verify that I have viewed your CPU-Z link and that it is legit. If approved you will then add the code below to your signature. Please do not add the signature code unless I approve it.








*>- X58 Xeon Club -<*









Code:



Code:


[center]<img src=:yessir:[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/x58-xeon-club][B] >- X58 Xeon Club -< [/B][/URL]<img src=:yessir:[/center]


----------



## freakb18c1

Wooo!


----------



## notyettoday

In! http://valid.x86.fr/89k4b6 W3680 4.0ghz 200x20 1.29v 24/7 folding stable, It wasn't happy at 4.2 so I settled here.


----------



## Carbon00ace

I'll post the CPU Z validation when I get home from work as well. Thank you for setting this up and all you do Kana.


----------



## Bradford1040

4.6ghz X5660 24/7

I would like to join please!


----------



## aznplayer213

3.6ghz X5650 Xeon

I would also like to join in.


----------



## kckyle

let's see how bad watch dogs wreck havoc on my 920, if its that bad thn i'll snatch a xeon hexacore off ebay for around 120


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carbon00ace*
> 
> I'll post the CPU Z validation when I get home from work as well. Thank you for setting this up and all you do Kana.


You're welcome and thank for the kind words man, but NOT APPROVED!









LOL I'm just joking man. I just wanted to use the rejected pic at least one. I don't think I'll be using that a lot.

@ notyettoday

Just post the link whenever you get a chance.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> 4.6ghz X5660 24/7
> 
> I would like to join please!


Please do not add the signature code unless I approve it.



Well you already added the code to your sig









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznplayer213*
> 
> 3.6ghz X5650 Xeon
> 
> I would also like to join in.




Nice temps by the way. Add the code to your signature.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> let's see how bad watch dogs wreck havoc on my 920, if its that bad thn i'll snatch a xeon hexacore off ebay for around 120


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## sergec19

my result for 24/7 with my x5660 4.51Ghz @ 1.37v

http://valid.x86.fr/xv0ulv


----------



## Bradford1040

Thank you, I just got a 4.8ghz stable but a stupid USB bug code BSOD made me miss the validation lol, I need to do more searching on cpu pll voltz and other stuff as well, I can't set my PLL voltz lower than 1.8v on my board so never was able to see if lowering it would help but I think I might need to raise it with 4.8~5.2 ghz? did you have to?

4.8ghz not 24/7 just seeing what I can do

why always after I buy something do the better ones always get cheaper! X5670 @ $200/Free shipping


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sergec19*
> 
> my result for 24/7 with my x5660 4.51Ghz @ 1.37v
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/xv0ulv




Welcome to the club.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Thank you, I just got a 4.8ghz stable but a stupid USB bug code BSOD made me miss the validation lol, I need to do more searching on cpu pll voltz and other stuff as well, I can't set my PLL voltz lower than 1.8v on my board so never was able to see if lowering it would help but I think I might need to raise it with 4.8~5.2 ghz? did you have to?


Nah I don't mess with PLL that much. It will cause some degrading for sure. High PLL voltage settings kills CPUs much quicker. 1.80v PLL is the default voltage. I left my settings on AUTO. 4.8Ghz is a nice speed. I understand it's not for 24/7. I actually hit 5.4Ghz and booted into Windows. I restarted my PC because I just didn't like the amount of voltages going through my CPU. You should be careful because I have been reading about CPUs losing their overclocks due to degradation. In other words your stable safe OC's become unstable and you have to run your PC with either more voltage or lower core speeds.


----------



## notyettoday

Edited my first post with validation,


----------



## dpoverlord

Will send validation score. Edit more photos later
Case photos
http://m.imgur.com/a/j4rt4




Shows my progression to 4.6ghz running at 4.56 now


----------



## Bradford1040

dude! 1.646v? wow! I do not care all that much if I fry my chip, but that is some high voltz for the hexa core! I seen one of your other pics showing 1.31v @ 4.4ghz from what I have been reading on the 980~990x and X56** chips the max safe core voltage for 24/7 is 1.45~1.5v depending of course on heat which I have to admit looks like you have noooo problem there! I am on a glorified air cooler the H100i so can't get maxing my chip out with out seeing temps climbing into the 88c range which is my un-confort zone lol, I know the max is 96c or 97c and not the 100c that most are at, so pushing past 80c my balls start to crawl up lol. But if I pushed to 1.646v I bet my CPU/Hexa Furnace would pop! lol


----------



## aznplayer213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Nice temps by the way. Add the code to your signature.


I'm actually running on "old tech" with my prolimatech megahalem. I actually just recently upgraded my fans on it to get better temps. Using two Noctua NF-P12 for push pull.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> Edited my first post with validation,


----------



## akromatic

hmm i dont have a xeon yet still rolling with a i7 920 but trying to hunt down a hexacore


----------



## freeagentt

I've been on x58 for about 5 years or so. I've had my Xeon for about for about three and a half years.

http://valid.x86.fr/ajcle1


----------



## Carbon00ace

CPU-Z validation -

http://valid.canardpc.com/1x5r77


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> hmm i dont have a xeon yet still rolling with a i7 920 but trying to hunt down a hexacore


I have been posting good prices on another thread, you want me to PM you anytime I find one at a good price? Oh and can you use Ebay and Amazon?


----------



## bill1024

The x6550 are down to 90$ make offer on ebay. Looks like ebay is being flooded with them. Must be a server upgrade cycle going on.
The x5660 are down some too. 165 I think one just expired was at 150 and not one bid.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freeagentt*
> 
> I've been on x58 for about 5 years or so. I've had my Xeon for about for about three and a half years.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ajcle1




Throw the code in your sig.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carbon00ace*
> 
> CPU-Z validation -
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1x5r77


The validation link should contain your *OCN username*, but I remember your PC name when I helped you work with it.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> The x6550 are down to 90$ make offer on ebay. Looks like ebay is being flooded with them. Must be a server upgrade cycle going on.
> The x5660 are down some too. 165 I think one just expired was at 150 and not one bid.


That's really good for X58 users then. I paid around $200-$220 for my X5660. I can't remember the exact price, but it's the best $200 I've spent on my PC in awhile. Hopefully the prices continue to drop for those who might want to switch to a hexa core instead of upgrading to a different platform.


----------



## Haserath

The X5650's are also down to $88 from esiso inc(where I got mine from). Much cheaper for most of the performance.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haserath*
> 
> The X5650's are also down to $88 from esiso inc(where I got mine from). Much cheaper for most of the performance.


That is very nice... I paid $110 for mine I think... however the guy sent me a "defective" on the first time and realized it sending me the "correct" one. It worked out because I got two x5650's for the price of one!







The "Defective" one can only use two memory channels though. It sees the triple channels and runs in triple channel but does not use the third. Not really any difference in benches between the two. Crazy.

I'll be joining this club soon enough.


----------



## DaveLT

http://valid.canardpc.com/uchkn1
It's a Xeon L5639 btw. A six-core proc.


----------



## Haserath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> That is very nice... I paid $110 for mine I think... however the guy sent me a "defective" on the first time and realized it sending me the "correct" one. It worked out because I got two x5650's for the price of one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Defective" one can only use two memory channels though. It sees the triple channels and runs in triple channel but does not use the third. Not really any difference in benches between the two. Crazy.
> 
> I'll be joining this club soon enough.


Nice, $55 each!

You could sell the good one and keep the defective one for yourself. You basically made money by "buying" them.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Haserath*
> 
> The X5650's are also down to $88 from esiso inc(where I got mine from). Much cheaper for most of the performance.
> 
> 
> 
> That is very nice... I paid $110 for mine I think... however the guy sent me a "defective" on the first time and realized it sending me the "correct" one. It worked out because I got two x5650's for the price of one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Defective" one can only use two memory channels though. It sees the triple channels and runs in triple channel but does not use the third. Not really any difference in benches between the two. Crazy.
> 
> I'll be joining this club soon enough.
Click to expand...

I wonder if that would work fine on a ASROCK Blood-dragon Board? I think that is the X58 with only 3 lanes not 6 like most X58's

BTW>>>>> You rigs in you sig are just sick







I have been thinking of picking up another board like the sabertooth x58 I just love the look of that board or one like yours the EVGA Classified as it would go nicely with my gtx 680 classy


----------



## BuxPC

Price of X5660 sell in china is low to us$120 each.
us$200 you can get a X5670 with (12 - 25x) one step higher then X5660
and a ES sample X5660 sell at us$30 but it only can run on 4 core
worth a try it can still go 4.4G or higher
Two good motherboard for X56XX are Sabertooth X58 & Rampage III Extreme X58
selling at us$150 to us$200 in china


----------



## sergec19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Will send validation score. Edit more photos later
> Case photos
> http://m.imgur.com/a/j4rt4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows my progression to 4.6ghz running at 4.56 now


wow thats a very high vcore!! :s
i have same 4.51ghz @ 1.37
cant you lower it? think youre cpu is dead in a few days at this voltage


----------



## dpoverlord

Really? what should I put it at? The temps at idle right now are 20-40c

right now I have a
CPU PLL of 1.8V
QPI 1.335
CPU Vcore of 1.34

I thought 1.35 was the safe zone.

CPU VALIDATION
http://valid.canardpc.com/dkl85j @ 4641MHZ

I tend to run it at 4.45GHZ though


----------



## sergec19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/uchkn1
> It's a Xeon L5639 btw. A six-core proc.


you only use 2 cores of 6? with no hypertreading:-


----------



## dpoverlord

Kana can we make a shared spreadsheet like the titan and other clubs that shows the user name and what speed they have


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> CPU VALIDATION
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dkl85j @ 4641MHZ


http://cdn.overclock.net/3/30/30650e38_k23pi.jpeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/uchkn1
> It's a Xeon L5639 btw. A six-core proc.


http://cdn.overclock.net/3/30/30650e38_k23pi.jpeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Kana can we make a shared spreadsheet like the titan and other clubs that shows the user name and what speed they have


Yeah sure. Guess it'll be best to start getting the data now. Also nice benchmarks from your other post.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sergec19*
> 
> you only use 2 cores of 6? with no hypertreading:-


This for a max speed run. I run 3.6GHz daily because that's all I can do with 6-cores enabled and HT


----------



## Bradford1040

OK question you guys, I been looking at the X5675 on ebay, and I think I can get one for $300, now I have the X5660 now do you think I am wasting my money and just itching to buy something or will it give me a better overall system? lol

I should get another X58 board first, but I do things azz backwards lol


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> OK question you guys, I been looking at the X5675 on ebay, and I think I can get one for $300, now I have the X5660 now do you think I am wasting my money and just itching to buy something or will it give me a better overall system? lol
> 
> I should get another X58 board first, but I do things azz backwards lol


I dunno man, you can OC a X5660 pretty well.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> OK question you guys, I been looking at the X5675 on ebay, and I think I can get one for $300, now I have the X5660 now do you think I am wasting my money and just itching to buy something or will it give me a better overall system? lol
> 
> I should get another X58 board first, but I do things azz backwards lol
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno man, you can OC a X5660 pretty well.
Click to expand...

Yeah I know I am running 4.6ghz on mine 24/7 I think I just want to spend money lol, cause I am now on Tiger direct site looking at a 2011 sabertooth and a 3930k lol


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Yeah sure. Guess it'll be best to start getting the data now. Also nice benchmarks from your other post.


I have to rebench since thats when it was with 2 titans not 3!


----------



## kckyle

the x5650 is a 32nm die size would that work with my x58 p6x58d mobo?


----------



## kckyle

hey guys i'm looking at x5650 which are running really cheap. does anyone know which one are the best stepping and batch? thanks


----------



## BuxPC

Stepping for X5650 (12-23)
Stepping for X5660 (12-24)
Stepping for X5670 (12-25)


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haserath*
> 
> Nice, $55 each!
> 
> You could sell the good one and keep the defective one for yourself. You basically made money by "buying" them.


I thought about it but then again I also have the SR-2 board... so the two x5650's could be my backup CPU's should I ever get rid of the x5679's









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I wonder if that would work fine on a ASROCK Blood-dragon Board? I think that is the X58 with only 3 lanes not 6 like most X58's
> 
> BTW>>>>> You rigs in you sig are just sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been thinking of picking up another board like the sabertooth x58 I just love the look of that board or one like yours the EVGA Classified as it would go nicely with my gtx 680 classy


I think it would.... however I cannot remember if it was A or B channel that had the unusable stick of RAM. I think it was B meaning that on that board it would probably utilized all three sticks. Thanks by the way







. I'm debating on the fate of my x58 Classy setup right now. The only thing is that if I were to sell it it would have to go with the board blocks because I tore the stock sinks apart making something lol.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Yeah I know I am running 4.6ghz on mine 24/7 I think I just want to spend money lol, cause I am now on Tiger direct site looking at a 2011 sabertooth and a 3930k lol


Then dooooooo it lol. "IF" i were to pick up anything new gen it would be the ASUS Maximus VI Impact for sure







for a SFF build ive been wanting to do.


----------



## pdasterly

I have asrock supercomputer with i7 950, I want to upgrade cpu but asrock no longer supports board.
Here's cpu list but It stops at bios v2.40 and the bios has gone up to 3.40. I contacted asrock before on another issue and they tell me the board is too old and they wont support it anymore
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/X58%20SuperComputer/?cat=CPU


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> I have asrock supercomputer with i7 950, I want to upgrade cpu but asrock no longer supports board.
> Here's cpu list but It stops at bios v2.40 and the bios has gone up to 3.40. I contacted asrock before on another issue and they tell me the board is too old and they wont support it anymore
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/X58%20SuperComputer/?cat=CPU


Hmmm... support for the 980x is 2.7 and 990x is 3.3. I don't know about this.... I wonder if some microcode additions to a BIOS file for the board would work or if it is one of the boards that requires some "hard" mods like my x58 classy did for the dual QPI link on Xeons. Anyone?


----------



## pdasterly

Is the x5660 the best value in terms of price/performance?
some of those xeon are still very expensive


----------



## kckyle

no the x5650 is the best value at the moment, its cheaper and the only downside is you lose 1 multiplier.


----------



## pdasterly

Is this a good upgrade from i7 950?


----------



## kckyle

absolutely, not only its
a 32nm from 45nm,
but its 6 core vs 4 core,
so that means 12 threads instead of 8,
and its 95watts vs 130watts

my 920 scored around 5k for passmark, overclock it to 4ghz and its 7k,
the x5650 stock performs at 7-8k with no oc. with oc i think its somewhere around 9k, which is enough for watch dogs's ultra setting
i also bought mine for 80 bucks off ebay.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Hello guys. I think I want to join this club, but I have a few questions.

I have a Rampage III Extreme and a i7-930 (ROG series which all accept xeons apparently). My 930 has done 4.5 the first three months of its life, however I felt that I needed to go easier on it (core temp was insane) so I dropped it down to 4ghz (200x20). This ran flawlessly for the past few years no problem. Then before 2013 was over I decided to go even easier on the cpu and dropped it down to 3.6ghz and really have not noticed any performance loss. However, I am aching for more core application performance without having to upgrade the entire platform. My board easily has no problem at 200 bclk so I am wondering what kind of drop in upgrade would the X5650 be if I run it at 200x20 as well? I read from another user that he replaced his i7-970 with a X5650 and he can not believe the difference, but I can't believe his story, lol. He claims his system is all around much faster including day to day tasks (I want that too). This x5650 can be had for under a hundred bucks wow.

I was thinking of a whole new system but my x58 just runs so good now that it is VERY difficult to pull the trigger on another easy few thousand dollars or more if the differences are just a slight performance increase. So has anyone else had the same amazing experience going to these xeons? I would prefer to spend the money on a super fast PCIe 8x SSD (as apposed to a whole new platform) that can be OS booted from instead and this X5650 or 5660, lol. Then when they have some true new stuff on the market upgrade to what ever.

So, again how does the X5650 handle 4ghz? Is it a worth while upgrade path? an amazing upgrade path? or a waste of money? Thank You!

SkOrPn


----------



## kckyle

mine is coming in on wednesday, but from what a buddy of mine told me 4ghz on the x5650 is a piece of cake.

if your upgrading from 930 to xeon it makes sense, perfomance boost as well as power consumption reduction.

i'm having a hard time believing what your pal with the 970 said as well, since the 970 is also a hexacore, the only upside is 32nm vs 45nm, maybe that allwos better overclocking?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> mine is coming in on wednesday, but from what a buddy of mine told me 4ghz on the x5650 is a piece of cake.
> 
> if your upgrading from 930 to xeon it makes sense, perfomance boost as well as power consumption reduction.
> 
> i'm having a hard time believing what your pal with the 970 said as well, since the 970 is also a hexacore, the only upside is 32nm vs 45nm, maybe that allwos better overclocking?


Exactly, I do not know, however if there is a noticeable performance boost from the 970 to the 5650, that means there would be a MUCH bigger boost from a 930. I was slightly interested in hexacore until he said that, but now I am VERY interested in finding out, lol...

One of the subjects I want to know is about overclocking, is it much different than the Xeon's on this platform or do I just use the same settings I used for 4ghz on my 930? and then lower voltages and test again? I did not go through this thread yet, so is there any guides or tips on hex and x58 hidden within this thread? Again, its been three years or more since I played around in my bios extensively, but hexa and 32nm and a lower temp threshold seems like it would be starting from scratch all over again.


----------



## kckyle

since i haven't got my chip yet i cant comment, but i do know the x5650 is 20 multiplier, that is less than the i7 9XX, with that in mind i would make a educated guess and say yeah.

if you want you can spend more $$ and get x5660 or even 5670. the higher the x56(X)0 the more multipliers you get to have.


----------



## jetpak12

Wow, thanks for this club! I actually just put my first X58 rig together two days ago and its got a Xeon Inside.







Its good to see an active community for the platform!









Here's mine: *X5650* + *ASUS P6T Deluxe*: http://valid.canardpc.com/zclx0w
*EDIT:* Realized that the submission name was my PC name instead of my OCN username: http://valid.x86.fr/qza0be

Seeing as how I've only had the rig for two days, I'm still running stock. Can someone point me to a good OC guide? I just finished tighting up my RAM timings today and have good stability there, so I'm ready to start going for 4GHz. I also heard that it was easy to hit 4GHz on the X5650, so let's make this baby get to work.









Here are the prices for parts I bought last week, they're all from Ebay:
- Mobo: $65
- Proc: $90 (from esiso)
- 1x4GB DDR3 RAM stick: $35 (already had 2x4GB)

Not too bad upgrading from a Core 2 Quad I'd say.


----------



## kckyle

^i bought mine from esiso as well









how fast was the shipping. mine havent came yet.


----------



## jetpak12

It was really fast! I think I had it in about two or three days. I think it shipped from California, so I'm a little closer to them than you are.

My build was waiting on the RAM, that took about a week...


----------



## kckyle

damn made payment on thursday night. still have to heard anything from him lol


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> mine is coming in on wednesday, but from what a buddy of mine told me 4ghz on the x5650 is a piece of cake.
> 
> if your upgrading from 930 to xeon it makes sense, perfomance boost as well as power consumption reduction.
> 
> i'm having a hard time believing what your pal with the 970 said as well, since the 970 is also a hexacore, the only upside is 32nm vs 45nm, maybe that allwos better overclocking?


i7-970 is also 32nm. Its practically the same chip. I can't see any reason at all to change to a Xeon from that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Exactly, I do not know, however if there is a noticeable performance boost from the 970 to the 5650, that means there would be a MUCH bigger boost from a 930. I was slightly interested in hexacore until he said that, but now I am VERY interested in finding out, lol...
> 
> One of the subjects I want to know is about overclocking, is it much different than the Xeon's on this platform or do I just use the same settings I used for 4ghz on my 930? and then lower voltages and test again? I did not go through this thread yet, so is there any guides or tips on hex and x58 hidden within this thread? Again, its been three years or more since I played around in my bios extensively, but hexa and 32nm and a lower temp threshold seems like it would be starting from scratch all over again.


If you don't do heavy multitasking it may not be worth your time. If you just want something to tinker with, X5650 is the way to go.
The biggest difference OCing a Gulftown is that the Uncore frequency only needs to be 1.5X the DDR speed as opposed to 2X on the Bloomfield. The IMC is also more fragile so max QPI/Vtt volts is 1.4v.

*ALWAYS* reset the CMOS when installing a new chip and OC from scratch. There's no telling how the new chip will respond to "unsafe" settings.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Thanks guys, yeah I know all the specs of all the xeon's, as I spent an entire day researching them the other day and figured the X5650 sounds like the one I would want since 4ghz is my prefered target. Multitasking? LOL, I have three monitors, two OS's (8.1 as Host, and Linux in a VM), and run Plex & Netflix apps on a 55" 1080P TV just a few feet away from it all.

OK, so my initial thinking about the 970 to 5650 claim was right on the button. He must have had a really bad 970 or a REALLY amazing 5650, lol... (or he had a typo)

One last question, will the Xeon X5650 work with my 12gb of DDR3-1600 G.Skill Ripjaws? According to CPU World the X5650 only handles up to DDR3-1333. Is that a typo? I do not want to buy more memory just to use this processor.

Thanks guys... I'm smelling an upgrade finally happening, haha I can't wait...


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Thanks guys, yeah I know all the specs of all the xeon's, as I spent an entire day researching them the other day and figured the X5650 sounds like the one I would want since 4ghz is my prefered target. Multitasking? LOL, I have three monitors, two OS's (8.1 as Host, and Linux in a VM), and run Plex & Netflix apps on a 55" 1080P TV just a few feet away from it all.
> 
> OK, so my initial thinking about the 970 to 5650 claim was right on the button. He must have had a really bad 970 or a REALLY amazing 5650, lol... (or he had a typo)
> 
> One last question, will the Xeon X5650 work with my 12gb of DDR3-1600 G.Skill Ripjaws? According to CPU World the X5650 only handles up to DDR3-1333. Is that a typo? I do not want to buy more memory just to use this processor.
> 
> Thanks guys... I'm smelling an upgrade finally happening, haha I can't wait...


It should be comfortable with RAM up to around 1900-ish without much fuss

http://valid.x86.fr/w2i22x This is daily config.YMMV


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> damn made payment on thursday night. still have to heard anything from him lol


It did take until the next day that I heard from them that they even received my payment, but then it was out in the mail and at my doorstep. My guess is that the holiday weekend is slowing things down.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> One last question, will the Xeon X5650 work with my 12gb of DDR3-1600 G.Skill Ripjaws? According to CPU World the X5650 only handles up to DDR3-1333. Is that a typo? I do not want to buy more memory just to use this processor.


It should do 1600. I found out when I did my set up the other day that my two existing DDR3 sticks aren't actually 1600MHz, but only 1333. The third stick I bought off ebay to complete my set does support 1600MHz and XMP profiles, so I can load it up in the BIOS, but the other sticks won't boot at 1600.

I bought my old sticks with the understanding that they were rated to do 1600MHz but I thought the P45 (socket 775) platform I was running on was limiting me from reaching that. The original packaging (which I still have) clearly says "1600 CL9" but its not listed in CPU-Z timings table, like the new one I just bought. The old ones say the max bandwidth is "PC3-10700 (667MHz)" while the new one says "PC3-12800 (800Mhz). The thing is, I've owned these sticks for about two years now, should I try contacting Kingston about it?


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> One last question, will the Xeon X5650 work with my 12gb of DDR3-1600 G.Skill Ripjaws? According to CPU World the X5650 only handles up to DDR3-1333. Is that a typo? I do not want to buy more memory just to use this processor.


The reason it says DDR-1333 is because that is the frequency that Intel officially supported for this platform. If you check your 930 it'll be the same rating. Everything higher is an overclock. Either load the XMP profile, or the better choice, manually overclock it when you do the rest of the system. As said already, it won't be a problem.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> The reason it says DDR-1333 is because that is the frequency that Intel officially supported for this platform. If you check your 930 it'll be the same rating. Everything higher is an overclock. Either load the XMP profile, or the better choice, manually overclock it when you do the rest of the system. As said already, it won't be a problem.


Damn, I love this thread already... In three days it will be my birthday, maybe I can get some family members to realize what I really want, lol...

Ok, the RAM will be manually overclocked like it is now. I never did see any benefit trying to hit higher ram clocks, but I did try to lower voltages and timings. I assume if I'm happy with my ram timings, voltage and clocks I can keep those? So, all I would need to do really is write down all my settings, clear cmos, and start from scratch first with the RAM settings and then with the xeon settings. Seems simple enough to me.

I hope esiso does not run out of these chips just yet. I wonder what he means by labeling them as "Seller Refurbished"? There is nothing to refurbish, you pull it from working servers and then sell them as-is. lol


----------



## Vardamir

Hey everyone









Sign me up, please :

4.2ghz Xeon X5650


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> mine is coming in on wednesday, but from what a buddy of mine told me 4ghz on the x5650 is a piece of cake.
> 
> if your upgrading from 930 to xeon it makes sense, perfomance boost as well as power consumption reduction.
> 
> i'm having a hard time believing what your pal with the 970 said as well, since the 970 is also a hexacore, the only upside is 32nm vs 45nm, maybe that allwos better overclocking?


970 is a 32nm also. there are no 45nm hexacores.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> mine is coming in on wednesday, but from what a buddy of mine told me 4ghz on the x5650 is a piece of cake.
> 
> if your upgrading from 930 to xeon it makes sense, perfomance boost as well as power consumption reduction.
> 
> i'm having a hard time believing what your pal with the 970 said as well, since the 970 is also a hexacore, the only upside is 32nm vs 45nm, maybe that allwos better overclocking?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, I do not know, however if there is a noticeable performance boost from the 970 to the 5650, that means there would be a MUCH bigger boost from a 930. I was slightly interested in hexacore until he said that, but now I am VERY interested in finding out, lol...
> 
> One of the subjects I want to know is about overclocking, is it much different than the Xeon's on this platform or do I just use the same settings I used for 4ghz on my 930? and then lower voltages and test again? I did not go through this thread yet, so is there any guides or tips on hex and x58 hidden within this thread? Again, its been three years or more since I played around in my bios extensively, but hexa and 32nm and a lower temp threshold seems like it would be starting from scratch all over again.
> 
> You don't see any difference from going to a Xeon X5650 to i7 970 and vice versa. It's simply placebo.
Click to expand...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You don't see any difference from going to a Xeon X5650 to i7 970 and vice versa. It's simply placebo..


I just went to look for that post about the 5650 doing better than a 970 and well, lol, whoops, my bad, Its a 950 he had, LOL... I blame it on my bad eyes. man I need new glasses...

Post #821 http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1040841351#post1040841351


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You don't see any difference from going to a Xeon X5650 to i7 970 and vice versa. It's simply placebo..
> 
> 
> 
> I just went to look for that post about the 5650 doing better than a 970 and well, lol, whoops, my bad, Its a 950 he had, LOL... I blame it on my bad eyes. man I need new glasses...
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1040841351#post1040841351
Click to expand...

Whoops lol. But anyway, good luck with your x58! I might not stay on X58 as my main rig for long though despite being in the X58 xeon club for so long. From the L5520 to the L5639 ... I guess I only like low power chips.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Whoops lol. But anyway, good luck with your x58! I might not stay on X58 as my main rig for long though despite being in the X58 xeon club for so long. From the L5520 to the L5639 ... I guess I only like low power chips.


I am interested in low power rigs as well, which is why I researched upgrading to AMD's new 8 core chips with GPU's built in and not even consuming 200 watts total. I now use about 460-480 watts at any given time. However, I feel like AMD would not give me the results I am looking for and would only be a money consuming project I can't risk to take. And Intel, well I would need to sell a whole bunch of stuff to get what I really want from their camp. I need extremely beautiful enthusiast boards such as my RIIIE to deck my custom case build, and in the Intel world that costs LOTs of money. However, with costs of energy rising almost every year, low power is becoming more and more attractive. And this coming from someone who owns a 12kW solar array, lol... Yeah, it is safe to say I am also interested in low power products, but for computers I need power/speed/snappiness first and foremost. I just hope in the future these things will be down to barely 50 or less watts and ten times faster than my i7... Now wouldn't THAT be sweet?


----------



## spice003

i'm running an l5520 in my server,
http://valid.canardpc.com/wge162


----------



## freeagentt

I had a 970 and it was a total pos lol. It did 4.1 with 1.4v. It was a truly terrible sample. But it had an awesome imc, much better then my Xeon es. My Xeon does not like mems over 1000mhz, and will not run mems at 800mhz at stock clocks without adding some qpi vtt. It clocks to 4.9 whereas my 970 topped out at 4.2 with 12 threads, boo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> *EDIT:* Realized that the submission name was my PC name instead of my OCN username: http://valid.x86.fr/qza0be
> )


http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8b/8bef65e7_k23pi.jpeg

Welcome. Throw the code in your sig.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vardamir*
> 
> Hey everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sign me up, please :
> 4.2ghz Xeon X5650


http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8b/8bef65e7_k23pi.jpeg









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/w2i22x This is daily config.YMMV


http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8b/8bef65e7_k23pi.jpeg









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003*
> 
> i'm running an l5520 in my server,
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wge162


http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d2/d24787c1_maijiv.jpeg

















Rename the server or else. Nah since it's your running in a server I'll give you a pass.

http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8b/8bef65e7_k23pi.jpeg









Throw the code in your sig. Welcome to the club.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> *EDIT:* Realized that the submission name was my PC name instead of my OCN username: http://valid.x86.fr/qza0be
> )
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8b/8bef65e7_k23pi.jpeg
> 
> Welcome. Throw the code in your sig.
Click to expand...


----------



## MR KROGOTH

I live my life on the edge
http://valid.canardpc.com/8pddf0


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> I live my life on the edge
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8pddf0


not bad! was this a suicide run or was it stable, only asking as I had my eyes on one (W3680) or a x5680 and they are both the same price, I was kinda leaning towards the X5680 cause I own servers that can take these chips as well and the W3680 is only a single QPI lane CPU, so was thinking of having the best of both worlds

AM I mistaken or does this CPU have a unlocked multi? if so I think that will make my choice


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> not bad! was this a suicide run or was it stable, only asking as I had my eyes on one (W3680) or a x5680 and they are both the same price, I was kinda leaning towards the X5680 cause I own servers that can take these chips as well and the W3680 is only a single QPI lane CPU, so was thinking of having the best of both worlds
> 
> AM I mistaken or does this CPU have a unlocked multi? if so I think that will make my choice


This was hardly a suicide run. This was done in air cooling, on a whim during some free time I had. Not stable though, and not really common among these hex cores. Yes it has unlocked multi. I typically run between 4.2-4.5GHz every day stable.hardest part is finding a board with decent enough VRMs to handle the workload.


----------



## kpforce1

Finally I got a validation







. HERE is a comparison to my i7 920 and 670 SLi setup.

http://valid.x86.fr/y1pp85


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*


lol.









Now let's see some benchmarks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> I live my life on the edge
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8pddf0


http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8b/8bef65e7_k23pi.jpeg









Nice speed on air.

43°C Idle....damn.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Finally I got a validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . HERE is a comparison to my i7 920 and 670 SLi setup.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/y1pp85


http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d2/d24787c1_maijiv.jpeg
*Rules to Join*:

*Please post your CPU-Z validation link or banner that leads to the validation link. You should also include your OCN username during the validation process as well.* If you are accepted into the club I will post to verify that I have viewed your CPU-Z link and that it is legit. If approved you will then add the code below to your signature. Please do not add the signature code unless I approve it.

I was wondering when you would show up kp.







Hey man I need the validation link with your username in the "Submitted by" field.


----------



## DaveLT

31C on idle ... and it's an AIO so it's no surprise really.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I just pulled the trigger on a X5650 from esisoinc at ebay. It is hard to believe that I could be getting a hexa core cpu at under a hundred bucks, especially when its still nearly $1000 new at newegg. Does anyone know why these are priced so low? And where are they being pulled from, datacenters or user workstations? If they are coming from datacenters then they are going to have never been overclocked and always had a nice cool environment to run in, yes?

Has anyone here asked esisoinc where these chips are coming from?


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ^i bought mine from esiso as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how fast was the shipping. mine havent came yet.


Bought mine on 5/2 and got it on 5/8 on the dot, as stated in the confirmation. I live in the Chicagoland area, so shipping certainly could be better if you are closer to them.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I sent them a message asking about the History of these chips. Its kinda hard not to know where they came from so I hope they have time to answer my question. Be nice if CPU had a history recorder similar to how hard drives record up time, errors and the recording of max/min temps...


----------



## flyin15sec

My stable Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/su54sn

Prime95 Blend test:


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*
> 
> My stable Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/su54sn
> 
> Prime95 Blend test:


Are you saying anything higher and it was not stable, or is this a backdown number that you are just comfortable with? Man I really hope mine does 4ghz stable as my 930 easily did that for the past 3 years or so. If not, I would be satisfied with at least 3.6, but anything lower would be a bummer.

I have an unopened Indigo Extreme TIM for 1366 that I lost the nerve to try a few years ago, lol. Wondering if I should finally give that a try since this is going to be the first time removing the water block in years? Or sell it to someone who really wants to push their Xeon... Probably doesn't matter though considering with a drop in wattage temps should also be lower. I hope


----------



## Haserath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on a X5650 from esisoinc at ebay. It is hard to believe that I could be getting a hexa core cpu at under a hundred bucks, especially when its still nearly $1000 new at newegg. Does anyone know why these are priced so low? And where are they being pulled from, datacenters or user workstations? If they are coming from datacenters then they are going to have never been overclocked and always had a nice cool environment to run in, yes?
> 
> Has anyone here asked esisoinc where these chips are coming from?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I sent them a message asking about the History of these chips. Its kinda hard not to know where they came from so I hope they have time to answer my question. Be nice if CPU had a history recorder similar to how hard drives record up time, errors and the recording of max/min temps...


I googled esiso inc beforehand and they deal with server equipment, so I assume they are server pulls.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> *Rules to Join*:
> 
> *Please post your CPU-Z validation link or banner that leads to the validation link. You should also include your OCN username during the validation process as well.* If you are accepted into the club I will post to verify that I have viewed your CPU-Z link and that it is legit. If approved you will then add the code below to your signature. Please do not add the signature code unless I approve it.
> 
> I was wondering when you would show up kp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man I need the validation link with your username in the "Submitted by" field.


Fixed the original post.... I hyperlinked the image initially but it didn't work for some reason.


----------



## flyin15sec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Are you saying anything higher and it was not stable, or is this a backdown number that you are just comfortable with? Man I really hope mine does 4ghz stable as my 930 easily did that for the past 3 years or so. If not, I would be satisfied with at least 3.6, but anything lower would be a bummer.
> 
> I have an unopened Indigo Extreme TIM for 1366 that I lost the nerve to try a few years ago, lol. Wondering if I should finally give that a try since this is going to be the first time removing the water block in years? Or sell it to someone who really wants to push their Xeon... Probably doesn't matter though considering with a drop in wattage temps should also be lower. I hope


No, 3.7ghz happens to be the spot in which I did not need large amount of vcore and temps were fairly in check. I always go for a stable medium OC, then work on a higher/max stable OC. I like to keep HT on, so my vcore and temps would likely be more than a similar OC without HT.

I'm tinkering around with 4ghz, hopefully I'll get something stable around there.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haserath*
> 
> I googled esiso inc beforehand and they deal with server equipment, so I assume they are server pulls.


Yeah me too but stupidly I Google them after the purchase. I didn't see it before hand but they clearly state they do not sell products for desktop only servers. I wonder if that means they will consider my R3E a desktop and not honor any warranty if the chip is bad?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*
> 
> No, 3.7ghz happens to be the spot in which I did not need large amount of vcore and temps were fairly in check. I always go for a stable medium OC, then work on a higher/max stable OC. I like to keep HT on, so my vcore and temps would likely be more than a similar OC without HT.
> 
> I'm tinkering around with 4ghz, hopefully I'll get something stable around there.


That is funny that you mention it I too keep HT on. Well good luck with yours. I've been reading nonstop yesterday on these xeons and hopefully by the time it arrives I will already know the differences from my 930. Can't wait to play... Lol


----------



## kckyle

not liking esiso right now., made payment on last thrusday, and they JUST SEND IT OUT YESTERDAY?!. because of the holidays and two weekends i'm not getting it til next tuesday. i never leave a bad reputation before but this will be my first. my guitar from japan didnt even take 11 days to get shipped.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> not liking esiso right now., made payment on last thrusday, and they JUST SEND IT OUT YESTERDAY?!. because of the holidays and two weekends i'm not getting it til next tuesday. i never leave a bad reputation before but this will be my first. my guitar from japan didnt even take 11 days to get shipped.


I know how you feel, but just remember they are short so there legs are not as long and have a much harder time walking, so maybe he or she started a few days ago walking to the post office (which is up hill both ways) 100 miles away lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> not liking esiso right now., made payment on last thrusday, and they JUST SEND IT OUT YESTERDAY?!. because of the holidays and two weekends i'm not getting it til next tuesday. i never leave a bad reputation before but this will be my first. my guitar from japan didnt even take 11 days to get shipped.


I've been running an eBay business for nearly a decade and what you describe is common practice. I never leave bad feedback unless there is real reason to such as theft of your money, seller not willing to make it right what ever it may be. But late shipping on a holiday weekend is not a reason to harm someone's ability to make money. I also did not work Friday-Monday and shipped all my weekend sales on Tuesday lol. Not one buyer was upset. I had family to visit that I may never see again since they moved far away on Sunday. You just don't know what the seller is going through so late shipping isn't a good reason to hurt someone. If the product works it works and you got it for a great price...


----------



## kckyle

if its late shipping for a day or two i dont mind, but what the shipping estimate is suppose to be tomorrow turns into somewhere next week is what bothers me, and it's not like i'm just sitting here idling waiting for the package, i actually have another build can't be completed because this cpu isn't here.

i have been buying from ebay since 2005 and having a near 2 weeks shipping window for something so small as a processor is ridiculous. if they can't make the estimated delivery window they should put that up for caution. i would have gladly spend an extra 5-10 dollar from another seller that can make the guaranteed deadline for shipping.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> if its late shipping for a day or two i dont mind, but what the shipping estimate is suppose to be tomorrow turns into somewhere next week is what bothers me, and it's not like i'm just sitting here idling waiting for the package, i actually have another build can't be completed because this cpu isn't here.
> 
> i have been buying from ebay since 2005 and having a near 2 weeks shipping window for something so small as a processor is ridiculous. if they can't make the estimated delivery window they should put that up for caution. i would have gladly spend an extra 5-10 dollar from another seller that can make the guaranteed deadline for shipping.


Its not going to take two weeks, not with the carrier anyway, maybe total time. He shipped it on Tuesday like you said, so it took him only the weekend to get it out which is expected. Yes, he could have shipped it on Friday, but maybe he had way too many things going on. Saturday - Monday were not officially counted by eBay so can not be considered as part of the delivery time frame so he got it out exactly like his ad says within two days. After the shipper has possession it is no longer the sellers responsibility, it is the shipper who was paid to deliver it, so now all anger should be directed toward the carrier. esiso is using FedEx Ground, or even worse FedEx Home Delivery (which hands it off to USPS at strategic locations and also adds time) which is clearly stated on the ad and his store. Both FedEx services use Freight Trucks which is why I refrain from using FedEx if I can help it (unless buying something not to far away haha). And sadly for you it looks like his shipping dept is in California and you are in NY, no? (ouch). I am in New Mexico near the "Big I" so will get mine probably on Monday. USPS First Class would have been much quicker (goes by plane unless in the same state or region), but less convenient for the seller with less guarantees. Frankly I am not sure why a seller would not use USPS for such a small item, unless you have an account with FedEx and get a volume discount, which is probably the case. Just put the thing in a strong crush-proof box (that's what I use for processors), and toss that into a bubble mailer envelope.

Well the seller contacted me today and told me, exactly what I thought I would hear. "Sorry Sir, but I am the selling dept, I have no clue where the purchasing dept got these from, so I can only assume they came from retired servers". Oh well, that is exactly what I expected to hear pretty much. That is why after ten years I still have a perfect 100% score at ebay because I always try and ship next day and I always honestly answer questions and never lie about a product I am selling. Chances are though he does not know the history of the chip, but only that it was pulled from a server, just like he said. I'm still going to give this guy a perfect score just because he is selling them for $88, even if it takes two weeks to get... unless of course its a dead chip and he does not immediately ship me another.

When you get yours let me know, maybe we can share notes on the settings. I contacted a guy who is running his 5650 at 4.6ghz, and although I do not care to push it that much it is still a very nice OK for a 2.66ghz proc and makes me wonder what his settings/cooling are...


----------



## jetpak12

Here's my current OC:http://valid.x86.fr/ji3cep

I'm slowly creeping up higher, so this is just a temporary stopping point. I'd like to high 4.6 for a +2GHz OC. I've got watercooling, so we'll see what this chip does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's see some benchmarks.
Click to expand...

What would you like to see?

*kckyle*
Don't worry, you should still get your chip this week. For whatever reason Ebay was telling me that it was going to take over a week to arrive at my house, but I got it much sooner. Shipped via FedEx.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*
> 
> My stable Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/su54sn


http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8b/8bef65e7_k23pi.jpeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Fixed the original post.... I hyperlinked the image initially but it didn't work for some reason.


http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8b/8bef65e7_k23pi.jpeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> What would you like to see?


ANYTHING. This is the X58 [xeon] users chance to brag. Post anything you wish. Any benchmark, stress test or setup. I'd like to see the PC setup's here as well.

I'm in the process of making a list. So I'm going to add all of the members to the very first page once I finish the list. It will include the [stable] clock speeds as well.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Here's my current OC:http://valid.x86.fr/ji3cep
> 
> I'm slowly creeping up higher, so this is just a temporary stopping point. I'd like to high 4.6 for a +2GHz OC. I've got watercooling, so we'll see what this chip does.


Your on water and your chip is running at 62c at only 4ghz? Is your ambient really high right now or did it register a load temp? Also, how did you get a multi of 22 if the 5650 only has a max of 20? This hexa core seems so much different then my 930 that it is almost like I am moving to a different platform, without moving anything but the chip, lol. The last time I did something weird like that was when I purchased two Pentium III's to replace my single Celeron on one of my Abit BP6's, becoming one of the first early adopters to enjoy SMP on a Desktop system (although nothing could take advantage of it for home use, lol). Man the late 90's were a joyful ride...


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Your on water and your chip is running at 62c at only 4ghz? Is your ambient really high right now or did it register a load temp? Also, how did you get a multi of 22 if the 5650 only has a max of 20? This hexa core seems so much different then my 930 that it is almost like I am moving to a different platform, without moving anything but the chip, lol. The last time I did something weird like that was when I purchased two Pentium III's to replace my single Celeron on one of my Abit BP6's, becoming one of the first early adopters to enjoy SMP on a Desktop system (although nothing could take advantage of it for home use, lol). Man the late 90's were a joyful ride...


The X5650 multiplier max is 23x. The hexa cores does make the build feel like a refresh. That's actually exactly what it is. I never knew that I would get so many people to upgrade. I thought many had moved on to Sandy\Ivy\Haswell. At these cheaper prices I'm seeing some newer platform users move back to X58. Coming from a i7-960 it felt like a entire new platform for me as well. I was finally able to enjoy Crysis 3 with no CPU bottlenecking.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> The X5650 multiplier max is 23x. The hexa cores does make the build feel like a refresh. That's actually exactly what it is. I never knew that I would get so many people to upgrade. I thought many had moved on to Sandy\Ivy\Haswell. At these cheaper prices I'm seeing some newer platform users move back to X58. Coming from a i7-960 it felt like a entire new platform for me as well. I was finally able to enjoy Crysis 3 with no CPU bottlenecking.












Yeah my Father gave me a look like he was jealous about me having a hexa, when he moved on to a i7-2600K and never bothered to learn how to overclock it. He threw a ridiculous amount of memory at it 32GB and a few SSD's and thought he had something much better than his x58 and old i7-920. I have a feeling the money he spent did not give him a upgrade more like a side grade really. He could have just got 24GB of memory and a 970 and saved some money I think.

I am so incredibly excited to be able to upgrade my system without having to spend a thousand dollars to do it. Thank you for this thread! I just wish I had a better USB 3.0 implementation (something that boots flash drives) and better storage performance without having to spend incredible amounts of money to do it. I'd love to throw a LSI 9271-4i or 9266-4i into this and 4 SSD's to experience better storage performance, but the heat and power consumption those cards produce is not something I'm willing to accept.

Thank you again. I also need to thank zoson over at extremesystems because he is the one who pointed me to the xeon in the official Rampage III Extreme Owners thread. I would have never guessed that they had come down in price like this...

EDIT: Both CPU World and Wikipedia state it is only a 20 multi. So not sure where I am not seeing the data. The X5675 has a 23 multi, but the X5650 every where I look is showing only a 20. Oh boy, if I am getting a 23 multi I'm going to have to go get some redbull for the marathon weekend I'm about to have


----------



## flyin15sec

The 23 multi is for single core only, if you stress all 6 cores, it'll stay at 22. You have to enable the C state in the BIOS, mine is simply set on auto.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*
> 
> The 23 multi is for single core only, if you stress all 6 cores, it'll stay at 22. You have to enable the C state in the BIOS, mine is simply set on auto.


This for sure... however, you have to leave "Turbo Boost" on in BIOS to get the 22 and 23x multipliers I think. Otherwise it stays at 20 or 21 I can't remember.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Its not going to take two weeks, not with the carrier anyway, maybe total time. He shipped it on Tuesday like you said, so it took him only the weekend to get it out which is expected. Yes, he could have shipped it on Friday, but maybe he had way too many things going on. Saturday - Monday were not officially counted by eBay so can not be considered as part of the delivery time frame so he got it out exactly like his ad says within two days. After the shipper has possession it is no longer the sellers responsibility, it is the shipper who was paid to deliver it, so now all anger should be directed toward the carrier. esiso is using FedEx Ground, or even worse FedEx Home Delivery (which hands it off to USPS at strategic locations and also adds time) which is clearly stated on the ad and his store. Both FedEx services use Freight Trucks which is why I refrain from using FedEx if I can help it (unless buying something not to far away haha). And sadly for you it looks like his shipping dept is in California and you are in NY, no? (ouch). I am in New Mexico near the "Big I" so will get mine probably on Monday. USPS First Class would have been much quicker (goes by plane unless in the same state or region), but less convenient for the seller with less guarantees. Frankly I am not sure why a seller would not use USPS for such a small item, unless you have an account with FedEx and get a volume discount, which is probably the case. Just put the thing in a strong crush-proof box (that's what I use for processors), and toss that into a bubble mailer envelope.
> 
> Well the seller contacted me today and told me, exactly what I thought I would hear. "Sorry Sir, but I am the selling dept, I have no clue where the purchasing dept got these from, so I can only assume they came from retired servers". Oh well, that is exactly what I expected to hear pretty much. That is why after ten years I still have a perfect 100% score at ebay because I always try and ship next day and I always honestly answer questions and never lie about a product I am selling. Chances are though he does not know the history of the chip, but only that it was pulled from a server, just like he said. I'm still going to give this guy a perfect score just because he is selling them for $88, even if it takes two weeks to get... unless of course its a dead chip and he does not immediately ship me another.
> 
> When you get yours let me know, maybe we can share notes on the settings. I contacted a guy who is running his 5650 at 4.6ghz, and although I do not care to push it that much it is still a very nice OK for a 2.66ghz proc and makes me wonder what his settings/cooling are...


cheers, i'm just not digging the timing, next week my friend from out of town is visiting so i'm not even gonna be home half the time never mind tearing my pc apart to replace the cpu. this week is the only free week i have hence why i'm ultra pissed at esiso for their late late shipping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> The X5650 multiplier max is 23x. The hexa cores does make the build feel like a refresh. That's actually exactly what it is. I never knew that I would get so many people to upgrade. I thought many had moved on to Sandy\Ivy\Haswell. At these cheaper prices I'm seeing some newer platform users move back to X58. Coming from a i7-960 it felt like a entire new platform for me as well. I was finally able to enjoy Crysis 3 with no CPU bottlenecking.


i personally want to hold off the upgrade to ivy bridge or sandy or broadwell for as long as i can simply because...i'm lazy lol. and if i want to upgrade to to a new platform that means i have to tear my entire computer just to replace the motherboard. and that imo is too much hassle.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyin15sec*
> 
> The 23 multi is for single core only, if you stress all 6 cores, it'll stay at 22. You have to enable the C state in the BIOS, mine is simply set on auto.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> This for sure... however, you have to leave "Turbo Boost" on in BIOS to get the 22 and 23x multipliers I think. Otherwise it stays at 20 or 21 I can't remember.


No it isn't. The x23 is for 2 cores. The X5650 is x23 by default, which is why I didn't include the C-state options. By default C-states are enabled. Everyone should know by know that the Xeon will drop 1 multiplier when more than 2 cores are being used. Well at least I explained this in my review in my X5660 topic. 2 cores get the turbo not 1 core from what my friends have shown me. Also the EIST can get weird at high clocks [5Ghz+] or maybe there's a bug in CPU-Z and other core speed reading programs. Having Turbo isn't required to hit 22x from what others have told me as well. I'm running X5660 and I don't have to Turbo enabled to hit 23x [max 24x].

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i personally want to hold off the upgrade to ivy bridge or sandy or broadwell for as long as i can simply because...i'm lazy lol. and if i want to upgrade to to a new platform that means i have to tear my entire computer just to replace the motherboard. and that imo is too much hassle.


I thought the same things about building a new rig, I'd have to take everything out to place in the new platform. I was going to go Sandy-E or Ivy-E. That's until I found my X58 Hexa core last year. Then I ran test and found out that the newer test clock for clock in most test can be as low as less than 1% in some test clock for clock. Definitely wasn't worth the price to upgrade at all. I'm planning to hold off for Skylake-E at this point.

I hope everyone is enjoying this, because now that the X58 Xeons are getting all the buzz.across the web....>_>... you know Intel is NEVER going to let this happen again. Even if \ when they bring back BCLK overclocking I bet they keep the server grade Xeons locked in some way. Whether that's BCLK or Turbo. We'll probably be forced to spend big money on Extreme Edition i7's. I'm just preparing for the worst since this is Intel after all.


----------



## DaveLT

My L-series Xeon drops 2 multis when are 6 cores are enabled ... Either turbo boost v2 doesn't work on a older board properly or Gigabyte were lazy arses.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> No it isn't. The x23 is for 2 cores. The X5650 is x23 by default, which is why I didn't include the C-state options. By default C-states are enabled. Everyone should know by know that the Xeon will drop 1 multiplier when more than 2 cores are being used. Well at least I explained this in my review in my X5660 topic. 2 cores get the turbo not 1 core from what my friends have shown me. Also the EIST can get weird at high clocks [5Ghz+] or maybe there's a bug in CPU-Z and other core speed reading programs. Having Turbo isn't required to hit 22x from what others have told me as well. I'm running X5660 and I don't have to Turbo enabled to hit 23x [max 24x].


Whoops.... Derp Derp on my part


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i personally want to hold off the upgrade to ivy bridge or sandy or broadwell for as long as i can simply because...i'm lazy lol. and if i want to upgrade to to a new platform that means i have to tear my entire computer just to replace the motherboard. and that imo is too much hassle.


Broadwell with a 16 core processor sounds nice, but unless they come out with a truly new storage platform I'm not interested. Sata III is a joke imo as SSD's maxed it out in just months after it was introduced. PCIe 3.0 seems to be a joke as well, not really an upgrade. I hope PCIe 4.0 is a quadrupling of data transfer speeds, not a doubling. Also, I have been very interested in seeing Thunderbolt being implemented on EVERY motherboard but yet to see it taking off. The single cable concept going from peripheral to peripheral to output device etc is a nice and welcome idea that I wanted to adopt years ago.

Oh well, I think I could be happy with my R3E for a few years more. I am concerned about my x58 temps though as its easily the warmest part always at 60C. I wonder if there is a high flow water block that I could put in my loop and not hurt CPU cooling performance?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Broadwell with a 16 core processor sounds nice, but unless they come out with a truly new storage platform I'm not interested. Sata III is a joke imo as SSD's maxed it out in just months after it was introduced. PCIe 3.0 seems to be a joke as well, not really an upgrade. I hope PCIe 4.0 is a quadrupling of data transfer speeds, not a doubling. Also, I have been very interested in seeing Thunderbolt being implemented on EVERY motherboard but yet to see it taking off. The single cable concept going from peripheral to peripheral to output device etc is a nice and welcome idea that I wanted to adopt years ago.
> 
> Oh well, I think I could be happy with my R3E for a few years more. I am concerned about my x58 temps though as its easily the warmest part always at 60C. I wonder if there is a high flow water block that I could put in my loop and not hurt CPU cooling performance?


60C is nothing to the northbridge. Which is the hottest part.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Whoops.... Derp Derp on my part


lol at that shark teeerth and tongue. My response was mostly for "flyin15sec", but I was just trying to set the record straight since there is so much info about the X58\Xeon still floating around.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Broadwell with a 16 core processor sounds nice, but unless they come out with a truly new storage platform I'm not interested. Sata III is a joke imo as SSD's maxed it out in just months after it was introduced. PCIe 3.0 seems to be a joke as well, not really an upgrade. I hope PCIe 4.0 is a quadrupling of data transfer speeds, not a doubling. Also, I have been very interested in seeing Thunderbolt being implemented on EVERY motherboard but yet to see it taking off. The single cable concept going from peripheral to peripheral to output device etc is a nice and welcome idea that I wanted to adopt years ago.
> 
> Oh well, I think I could be happy with my R3E for a few years more. I am concerned about my x58 temps though as its easily the warmest part always at 60C. I wonder if there is a high flow water block that I could put in my loop and not hurt CPU cooling performance?


16 cores will be nice, but very unnecessary for a gaming or home rig. The cores won't be used for a lot of programs. I'm also hearing 18 cores for Broadwell. SATA II is still being kind to my HDDs so that's good enough for me. I haven't even used SATA III yet with my build, but with the latest drivers I'm seeing people get up to 400 MB\s - 450MBs+. Even when I had a SSD I used SATA II. PCI-e 2.0 still more than enough for gaming. Even dual GPUs like the 7990 still has no problems being paired with another 7990 [Quad] on PCI-e 2.0. My PCI-e 2.0 fps still match PCI-e 3.0 results I'm seeing posted on other websites that perform benchmarks for the latest and greatest games. Crysis 3 was enough to prove that PCI-e 2.0 still has plenty of life in it and that game burns the hell out of GPUs.

I'm not planning to upgrade until we get new platforms. I've had just about enough of LGA 2011 [side grade for sure] and the newer Haswell-E will use LGA 2011-3. I'm holding out for SKylake-E or EP.

Are you talking about your northbridge being warm? Also the 60c could be bug. I have some programs that tell me that my northbridge is ALWAYS 64C. Even when it's cool in the room. My board is usually cool and I'm using fans for everything else [looped cooler on the CPU]. My motherboard usually never goes above 30c.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 60C is nothing to the northbridge. Which is the hottest part.


Yeah I'm well aware Dave, but that is with very good active cooling over it (and that ugly big heatsink on it) that I want to eventually remove. Its more like 90C when the fan is removed. My GPU is always at 35C and the CPU seems to like mid 40's even at 4ghz. So its clearly the part that needs help. If the board ever dies I will not be able to replace it right away, so extra cooling seems like smart insurance to me. I just want the board to last as long as possible and cooling it down further will help insure that happens. However, I think it will be near impossible to find a block for it.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah I'm well aware Dave, but that is with very good active cooling over it (and that ugly big heatsink on it) that I want to eventually remove. Its more like 90C when the fan is removed. My GPU is always at 35C and the CPU seems to like mid 40's even at 4ghz. So its clearly the part that needs help. If the board ever dies I will not be able to replace it right away, so extra cooling seems like smart insurance to me. I just want the board to last as long as possible and cooling it down further will help insure that happens. However, I think it will be near impossible to find a block for it.


Oh god, my mate just bought a R3E not long ago and it came without the big ugly heatsink. O.O


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I'm holding out for SKylake-E or EP.
> 
> Are you talking about your northbridge being warm? Also the 60c could be bug. I have some programs that tell me that my northbridge is ALWAYS 64C. Even when it's cool in the room. My board is usually cool and I'm using fans for everything else [looped cooler on the CPU]. My motherboard usually never goes above 30c.


After some quick reading Skylake does sound like a true upgrade from x58 and a Hexa. So I change what I said last and now I want to wait for Skylake, and in order to do that I feel like I need to be concerned about any heat as high as 60C or greater. I mean the next upgrade could be a very long time from now and I am just not sure that kind of longevity can be found even in a ROG motherboard like this.

The Northbridge has burnt my skin before with a simple touch. That is when I took it apart summer 2013 and redid the tim with only ceramique and a Spotcool fan. It originally had a small heatsink on it but the board came with a much larger heatsink that I finally installed. So the first several years I had the NB at 90c or more. I'm sure this has reduced its life some, if not that is extremely surprising. My last board that I kept overclocked for a very long time (Abit BP6) caught fire while I was at work. When I came back the apartment smelled awful and it took me a while to figure out what happened. The entire side of the board from a single cap in the center on up to the edge of the mobo and under the psu was blackened from a large flame. I could have killed people that day but back then I was heavy into seti. Since then I have always been trying to keep my boards properly cooled.... lol, I'm sure this board does not have a flaw such as that but never the less I will never forget that event...


----------



## Kana-Maru

I hope your are turning off your PC's now when you leave for more than a few hours, or at least putting them to sleep. I used to leave my rigs running all the time, but I've grown out of that. The northbridge being hot is nothing new. It's made to withstand the heat with the heat sinks. I can't think of anytime I've touched a heat sink that didn't burn my hand for any PC. I've seen a lot of PC's full of dust with limited air flow including servers that never stopped working because of the north bridge. Usually the HDD or the PSU dies first. I wouldn't worry so much about the northbridge, but you may be able to find a few mods. I'm sure it will cost a pretty penny to purchase. I looked at cooling for my Sabertooth X58 and the prices were just to high to justify adding water cooling to the northbridge\motherboard etc. Then I always thought about leaks and crazy things that could happen.

I've always had my eye on Skylake. I was planning on getting a Quad core awhile back, but Hexa core seems to be what I'm sticking with. I planned on getting a Hexa X79....not worth it and not happening. Skylake-E is all I'm really focusing and waiting on now. Well that and newer GPU architectures. I decided to skip the 780 Ti and R9 290x. The 780 Ti setup is only about 20% faster than my current setup [GTX 670 2GB Reference] according to RealBench V2 and a few other test.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I always wanted but never planned on hexa, not on this platform anyway. I figured my next upgrade would be either from extreme price drops, or extreme technology upgrade, lol. My Quad does what I need it to do, so the real motivation behind this xeon is to increase the value of my system and hopefully get a nice side effect of extra performance. And, not to mention that this system of mine will someday replace the current media center server which is still using an old Q6600 chip. Yes I turn it off when I leave, lol, heck I turn as much off as I can these days...


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I've always had my eye on Skylake. I was planning on getting a Quad core awhile back, but Hexa core seems to be what I'm sticking with. I planned on getting a Hexa X79....not worth it and not happening. Skylake-E is all I'm really focusing and waiting on now. Well that and newer GPU architectures. I decided to skip the 780 Ti and R9 290x. The 780 Ti setup is only about 20% faster than my current setup [GTX 670 2GB Reference] according to RealBench V2 and a few other test.


yeah i decided to get the r9 290 simply because it was dirt CHEAP









thank you bitminer for undervaluing the graphic card community by a huge margin.

and plus i was still rocking my old gtx 260 until i got the 290 lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Oh god, my mate just bought a R3E not long ago and it came without the big ugly heatsink. O.O


The big ugly heatsink has a fan on it. Did it not have that in the box? I removed the fan as it was noisy and I installed a Spotcool in its place. However, I want a very clean look in my computer, no wires or cables of any kind showing, lol. The only thing you can see when looking at the mobo is the coolant lines, the video card and the mobo. Everything else is hidden. So the spotcool gets in the way of an extreme amount of modding that I did to this amazingly beautiful TJ07 case in respect to my goal of it being a very clean build. Yeah I'm kinda critical when it comes to building a system, as the builds appearance to me is nearly as important as its function. I will be in a world of hurt if ATX is ever retired though LOL...

Look at this ebay ad, it has pictures of that fan/heatsink. It was included because the R3E runs hot. Just scroll down to see the images.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Your on water and your chip is running at 62c at only 4ghz? Is your ambient really high right now or did it register a load temp? Also, how did you get a multi of 22 if the 5650 only has a max of 20? This hexa core seems so much different then my 930 that it is almost like I am moving to a different platform, without moving anything but the chip, lol. The last time I did something weird like that was when I purchased two Pentium III's to replace my single Celeron on one of my Abit BP6's, becoming one of the first early adopters to enjoy SMP on a Desktop system (although nothing could take advantage of it for home use, lol). Man the late 90's were a joyful ride...


My ambient is actually ridiculously high right now, its probably around 30C. We haven't hooked up our swamp coolers yet.









I just noticed you're in Albuquerque (me too).









This is my current OC: http://valid.x86.fr/rc6jlr I feel like my vcore is much too high, but I keep getting BSOD errors that are telling me to that I need more QPI and CPU voltage. Is there anything else I can adjust that might help? IOH seems to help a little.

I'm noticing that the processor isn't going up to 22x multi as frequently as it did at 185 BCLK. I'd like to get it over 200 MHz.

Seeing the discussion on Northbridge temps, I'm thinking I'll put a fan on mine. The P6T Deluxe has mount points for a small fan but it needs "screw pillars" that I don't have. I'm thinking I could try motherboard standoffs.

Page from manual:


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> My ambient is actually ridiculously high right now, its probably around 30C. We haven't hooked up our swamp coolers yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed you're in Albuquerque (me too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my current OC: http://valid.x86.fr/rc6jlr I feel like my vcore is much too high, but I keep getting BSOD errors that are telling me to that I need more QPI and CPU voltage. Is there anything else I can adjust that might help? IOH seems to help a little.
> 
> I'm noticing that the processor isn't going up to 22x multi as frequently as it did at 185 BCLK. I'd like to get it over 200 MHz.
> 
> Seeing the discussion on Northbridge temps, I'm thinking I'll put a fan on mine. The P6T Deluxe has mount points for a small fan but it needs "screw pillars" that I don't have. I'm thinking I could try motherboard standoffs.
> 
> Page from manual:


Wow, and I was beginning to think I am the only enthusiast here in ABQ. Yeah its probably just motherboard standoffs anyway, only painted ones. My additional NB fan had a larger heatsink that I did not want to use, but I had to. If your fan idea does not work out, the Antec Spotcool is probably the nicest fan you can find that will cool it down a bit more (it took 30C off my NB temps), plus its nice and quiet. Its made to help cool down small sections of a mobo or add in cards such as raid cards etc...

I'm glad the multis are higher than 20 as that should help if I can not dial in 200 bclk, like I keep reading about. 190x21 would be fine with me, and after a lot of successful testing at that speed I would probably bring it down to 190x20 or even 190x19 like I have it now... Well see what happens.


----------



## jetpak12

We should start an ABQ LAN or something, we might be able to find all of three or four people to come.









I'm pretty sure I have some extra motherboard standoffs that I can try. And I think I might even have a fan I could use... I'll have to see what I can come up with this weekend.

I've heard good things about the Spotcool fan before, its a really neat idea to move air in a spot that can be difficult to reach.

At 195 BCLK CPU doesn't go to 22x at 100% load as often (for me), but it does 21x fine. I'm not sure how Intel Turbo functions, but I've heard it depends on the whether the proc is approaching TDP. Would that make it heat limiting or voltage limiting? I'm wondering if someone set a really high vcore if the CPU would still use its Turbo multis if the temperature is really low.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> We should start an ABQ LAN or something, we might be able to find all of three or four people to come.


Haha, I already did something similar back in the Counter Strike days. I had a NY and UK based CS server for 4 years or so back when I was head Admin at PlanetAMD64. However, I sorta got tired of gaming and can't seem to keep myself interested in them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I've heard good things about the Spotcool fan before, its a really neat idea to move air in a spot that can be difficult to reach.


If you get a good one. Some people complain that the fan can easily fall out of its mounting ring, or if you use a mobo standoff it is nearly impossible to keep it from falling from its final position due to gravity pulling it down, which is why I only use one of the two I have. I mounted one at the back of the case on a empty corner fan hole thus avoided that weird mobo standoff angle. It does not move at all and keeps itself directly over the NB chip, and has not failed yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> At 195 BCLK CPU doesn't go to 22x at 100% load as often (for me), but it does 21x fine. I'm not sure how Intel Turbo functions, but I've heard it depends on the whether the proc is approaching TDP. Would that make it heat limiting or voltage limiting? I'm wondering if someone set a really high vcore if the CPU would still use its Turbo multis if the temperature is really low.


I can't answer that question, you're talking to a overclocking novice who only ventures into overclocking once and while, then leaves it alone for years lol. What takes some people days, or just hours, usually takes me weeks of work to get a final overclock. I would be 100% satisfied with 195 bclk even at a multi of 20 or 21. I hope to run with HT on and Turbo, but I do not understand the Turbo function or what it does. I only understand it in the world of automobiles and planes, lol...


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I can't answer that question, you're talking to a overclocking novice who only ventures into overclocking once and while, then leaves it alone for years lol. What takes some people days, or just hours, usually takes me weeks of work to get a final overclock. I would be 100% satisfied with 195 bclk even at a multi of 20 or 21. I hope to run with HT on and Turbo, but I do not understand the Turbo function or what it does. I only understand it in the world of automobiles and planes, lol...


Haha, yeah me too. I spent almost 7 years on the 775 socket, so I'm not used to anything else. It didn't have all this fancy HT and Turbo stuff, so I'm just throwing out questions for the fine folks on this thread. I found a list of common BSOD codes and I feel like I've gotten every one on the list. Its like every time I get a BSOD its something different. So its keeping me busy.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Haha, yeah me too. I spent almost 7 years on the 775 socket, so I'm not used to anything else. It didn't have all this fancy HT and Turbo stuff, so I'm just throwing out questions for the fine folks on this thread. I found a list of common BSOD codes and I feel like I've gotten everyone on the list. Its like every time I get a BSOD its something different. So its keeping me busy.


Wow, that's not very good. I have not seen a BSOD since XP, well not one that wasn't my fault anyway, lol... Sure something of yours isn't going bad, maybe memory or a PSU going out of spec on one of the rails? I'm sure you will nail it soon enough.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I can't answer that question, you're talking to a overclocking novice who only ventures into overclocking once and while, then leaves it alone for years lol. What takes some people days, or just hours, usually takes me weeks of work to get a final overclock. I would be 100% satisfied with 195 bclk even at a multi of 20 or 21. I hope to run with HT on and Turbo, but I do not understand the Turbo function or what it does. I only understand it in the world of automobiles and planes, lol...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah me too. I spent almost 7 years on the 775 socket, so I'm not used to anything else. It didn't have all this fancy HT and Turbo stuff, so I'm just throwing out questions for the fine folks on this thread. I found a list of common BSOD codes and I feel like I've gotten every one on the list. Its like every time I get a BSOD its something different. So its keeping me busy.
Click to expand...

there is a thread on ocn where they help with error codes and help you debug your OS just FYI, but if it is from OC'ing most of us prob. know what is needed to get it stable, well at least one of us I should say can help with just about any prob. relating to bsod's from OC'ing

there are programs that help with this as well looking for DL links for the ones I have will edit this post when I find them so look back (also list your codes on here, so we can help)

Program to view BSOD's

EDIT>>>> ALSO JETPAK12 I seen you have a stick of ram that is not the same as the others, some of these chips are very funny about ram, I know that no one likes to do this (including myself) run with just one DIMM and see if you still get the BSOD's and your clock of 4.2 ghz at 1.31v is about avg. I believe you can raise the voltage with out hurting anything, I myself have had this chip I am running up to 1.45v core and 1.35v QPI the only issue I had was heat as I am only on a H100i which is nowhere as good as a Full Loop


----------



## iDShaDoW

Got mine up and running. 20x200 for 4GHz at 1.275v. Have it running offset voltage right now at like 0.21875v which hits ~1.3v max with Prime95. Idle temps are ~25C with an H100i and stock TIM. Prolonged Prime95 temps hit ~60C.

Are most of you hitting 4.2-4.6GHz at 1.35v or lower? Or higher?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDShaDoW*
> 
> Got mine up and running. 20x200 for 4GHz at 1.275v. Have it running offset voltage right now at like 0.21875v which hits ~1.3v max with Prime95. Idle temps are ~25C with an H100i and stock TIM. Prolonged Prime95 temps hit ~60C.
> 
> Are most of you hitting 4.2-4.6GHz at 1.35v or lower? Or higher?


What xeon did you get?


----------



## Scorpion49

I just snagged an X5650 for $89 on the bay. Going to replace my i7-930 with it as this chip is not a good clocker at all, 160x22 is all that I can get out of it with a crapload of volts.


----------



## bill1024

With my P6T deluxe v2 and a x5660 I am hitting 4.2ghz, 21 x 201 with 1.29v

Well I did it, I bought another x5650 and took the x5650 out of my P6T D V2 and I took both x5660 out of my dual socket Asus x5660 and put the two x5650 in the dual board. Then put on x5660 in the P6t D V2.
I like the x5660 better for overclocking, I am hitting 4.2ghz under 1.3v
I like the 21 multiplier seems the 20x with the 5650 was not stable at higher clocks. seems like odd numbers really are better.

So now I have an extra x5660 sitting here talking to me saying.
"Buy another x58 board for me to have a home, go ahead, you know you want to" !!!!!!!!


----------



## iDShaDoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> What xeon did you get?


I got an X5650. Couldn't justify paying almost double for a X5660 and getting 1 more multiplier. The X5650 seems to be the equivalent of the i7-920 in that it's very low cost compared to the next steps up and overclocks just as well as the others.

I could be way off on that assumption since we're a small niche in the community at this point and it's possible that the X5660 and up are better binned and can reach higher clocks on lower volts but who knows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I just snagged an X5650 for $89 on the bay. Going to replace my i7-930 with it as this chip is not a good clocker at all, 160x22 is all that I can get out of it with a crapload of volts.


Same here. I had the i7-920 soon after it had first come out so it was a C0 stepping. It couldn't do higher than 3.8GHz without eating up lots of volts. 3.8GHz on it was at 1.325v and idled at like 45-50C. The IMC on it wasn't very good so I couldn't get RAM stable on anything higher than 1333MHz.

Now with the X5650 I have 2 more cores all running at .2GHz higher and 1600MHz (8-8-8-24-1T @ 1.5v) on the RAM while having a lower TDP, vCore, and subsequent heat output in my room. I did get a bigger case, better fans, and the H100i which likely contributed a bit but the 95W TDP on the Xeon vs 135W on the i7-920 is probably the main factor.

I can run it at 3.8GHz @ 1.225v; will see if I can bump it up to 22x multiplier for 4.4GHz - not sure if it'll stick at 1.35v though; could have been my RAM settings causing instability at the time (ie. 7-8-7-22-1T).

My RAM is actually rated at 2133MHz 9-11-11-31 @ 1.65v so I'm going to tweak things to see if I can get it stable at 1866MHz. I just get impatient and try to tweak multiple things at once.


----------



## kckyle

wait you actually got a 8gb stick to work on the x58?


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> wait you actually got a 8gb stick to work on the x58?


Its not an issue really. The only reason the manuals say 4GB sticks is because you couldn't buy 8GB sticks when X58 was out.


----------



## kckyle

...im gonna go get 3 sticks of 8 thn lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> Its not an issue really. The only reason the manuals say 4GB sticks is because you couldn't buy 8GB sticks when X58 was out.


Huh? Wait, I never heard of someone running 8gb sticks in all three channels before? However, the maximum is still limited to 24GB because of the IMC's limit, correct? Is there any reason to go with 3x8gb over say 6x4gb?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Huh? Wait, I never heard of someone running 8gb sticks in all three channels before? However, the maximum is still limited to 24GB because of the IMC's limit, correct? Is there any reason to go with 3x8gb over say 6x4gb?


the less channel you occupy the higher the frequencies and timing you can stably achieve.

for example 3 sticks of 2gb can achieve 2000mhz, but if you add another 3 sticks of the same ram with the total combination of 6 sticks of ram. you can only do 1600mhz stable. thats what i learned from research, haven't tried it out myself yet since i dont have another 3 sticks of the same ram lol


----------



## Firehawk

No you can populate all the slots with 8GB sticks if you want. So that would be 48GB. Brokenstorm is running 36GB with a 920 on a P6T.

Keep in mind more memory is more load on the IMC so it will make stable OCs harder. You'll likely need more QPI/Vtt volts.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> So now I have an extra x5660 sitting here talking to me saying.
> "Buy another x58 board for me to have a home, go ahead, you know you want to" !!!!!!!!


OK so I am not the only one that hears that stuff cool, I don't have to go to the place with the nice people in white coats and padded rooms! lol

EDIT>>> I also think the limmit of the ram thing is CPU related and by that the X56** xeon's are made for 288gb of ram which I am sure is more than any X58 board can take lol, the I7's are rated for 24gb but can take more from what I have seen but the xeon's can take allot more so


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> No you can populate all the slots with 8GB sticks if you want. So that would be 48GB. Brokenstorm is running 36GB with a 920 on a P6T.
> 
> Keep in mind more memory is more load on the IMC so it will make stable OCs harder. You'll likely need more QPI/Vtt volts.


Wow, I never knew this until now. And this article seems to confirm it http://wp.xin.at/archives/880

LOL, Now I am not disliking my x58 anywhere near as much as I was just a month ago, HAHAHA!. 48GB would be a sweet spot for a great RAM drive, and I would think the Xeon IMC would handle it much easier than any 920 would since it is good up to 288GB according to Intel. Damn, do you know another secret I am not aware of? Maybe my x58 has a secret built in SATA III controller that I can enable with a pencil mod?







(EDIT: Not counting the Marvell Sata III Wannabe)


----------



## iDShaDoW

Was away cleaning the car.

But yes, previously I had 6x2GB sticks and then sold all those and downsized to 2x8GB. Currently just running dual channel. I don't have a third stick or a second set to test how it'd work.

Like Firehawk said, theoretically you could have 48GB (6x8GB) but it'd be more taxing on the IMC.

I currently have the QPI/VTT set to 1.2v which is the minimum that the Asus Sabertooth x58 1402 BIOS allows. Most likely will have to up it some along with the actual DRAM voltage and loosen the timings to try for 1866MHz later.

I read a thread somewhere (maybe here or another forum) where someone did testing and came to the conclusion that Dual Channel performance isn't that much behind Triple Channel; and is actually a little ahead in some scenarios. Like within 1-2% if I recall correctly. I suppose the main advantage of Triple Channel is that you 6 slots for have a max of 48GB versus 32GB for Dual.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDShaDoW*
> 
> Got mine up and running. 20x200 for 4GHz at 1.275v. Have it running offset voltage right now at like 0.21875v which hits ~1.3v max with Prime95. Idle temps are ~25C with an H100i and stock TIM. Prolonged Prime95 temps hit ~60C.
> 
> Are most of you hitting 4.2-4.6GHz at 1.35v or lower? Or higher?


I required 1.4+V for anything over 4.3Ghz on both of my x5650's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> wait you actually got a 8gb stick to work on the x58?


There are a number of people running 8Gb sticks. I ran them on my classified board to test before going in the SR-2.


----------



## iDShaDoW

http://valid.x86.fr/797hz3

This is with offset voltage so it's not really 4GHz at 1.168v on load. It's 1.275v on load roughly; sometimes I have seen CPU-Z spike to ~1.3v but not sure how accurate it is.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

@kckyle, did your Xeon come in yet? Mine is stuck in Phoenix AZ since Friday night. It originally said Monday June 2nd, but today FedEx changed it to Tuesday the 3rd, lol... But I suspected that would happen as it always does 9 out of 10 times it seems.

I spent most of Saturday trying to determine if I want to try my Indigo Xtreme on this Xeon, but after reading up on it again I have chickened out yet again, not because of fear. Just too much prep work for my system in order to perfect the reflow. So, I decided to put it up for sale, and was going to get something like the Coollaboratory Liquid Pro or Ultra, but after reading and reading I decided against that as well. Not fond of the idea that it may dry out so hard that it can practically weld my cpu to the block. Just going to use my HeGrease (rebrand of Gelid GC-Extreme) and try to perfect the application.

@iDShaDoW, I love you're temps bud. What are you using for the tim on that H100i?


----------



## iDShaDoW

I'm just running the stock TIM that came on it. I read that most people get good results on it since it comes from the factory with a good thin, evenly distributed layer of paste.

The thermostat at the time when I took that screenshot of RealTemp was 75F. My room itself tends to be a bit warmer than other parts of the house; probably due to the i7-920 putting out so much heat at idle. If I had to guess, I'd say my room is typically anywhere from 5-10F warmer. Hopefully on the lower end of that scale now with the cooler running Xeon.

I have a 5g tube of PK-3 I ordered just to have some on hand since I'm out but probably won't be using it for some time to come. Hope it doesn't dry out/expire anytime soon.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDShaDoW*
> 
> I'm just running the stock TIM that came on it. I read that most people get good results on it since it comes from the factory with a good thin, evenly distributed layer of paste.
> 
> The thermostat at the time when I took that screenshot of RealTemp was 75F. My room itself tends to be a bit warmer than other parts of the house; probably due to the i7-920 putting out so much heat at idle. If I had to guess, I'd say my room is typically anywhere from 5-10F warmer. Hopefully on the lower end of that scale now with the cooler running Xeon.
> 
> I have a 5g tube of PK-3 I ordered just to have some on hand since I'm out but probably won't be using it for some time to come. Hope it doesn't dry out/expire anytime soon.


My room, that this machine is in, is also small 13'x13' or so, but I have a small window mounted AC that stays on almost yearly, although I keep it set to low 70's and auto. The room usually stays in the low 70's to a max of 80f. Anything higher than 80 is horrible for me and will usually make me sick. The computer temps are usually OK but I do not like the NB temps at times. Thinking about removing the full cover heatsink and trying some HeGrease in place of the old Ceramique I have on it, as soon as I find out if its safe for exposed silicon and aluminum (the x58 chip has several small resistors near its die, which worries me). Having a 55" projection TV in this room with a 250 watt bulb, and two monitors does not help matters any either... Obviously the AC was mandatory, or I could only really use my bedroom office during winter months or late evenings, lol...


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> @kckyle, did your Xeon come in yet? Mine is stuck in Phoenix AZ since Friday night. It originally said Monday June 2nd, but today FedEx changed it to Tuesday the 3rd, lol... But I suspected that would happen as it always does 9 out of 10 times it seems.
> 
> I spent most of Saturday trying to determine if I want to try my Indigo Xtreme on this Xeon, but after reading up on it again I have chickened out yet again, not because of fear. Just too much prep work for my system in order to perfect the reflow. So, I decided to put it up for sale, and was going to get something like the Coollaboratory Liquid Pro or Ultra, but after reading and reading I decided against that as well. Not fond of the idea that it may dry out so hard that it can practically weld my cpu to the block. Just going to use my HeGrease (rebrand of Gelid GC-Extreme) and try to perfect the application.
> 
> @iDShaDoW, I love you're temps bud. What are you using for the tim on that H100i?


NOPE. i'm still waiting for this tiny little package. it's a little ridiculous at this point i have carrier pigeon delivery faster than this.

on another note it seems i have misplaced my arctic silver 5, but i did find a compound paste that came with my prolimatech cooler, after some googling it turns out this paste is actually really good! lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Lol, well if I had a pigeon I would send him on his way with a tube of thermal paste to be delivered by the time your CPU arrived







And the funny part is back in the 1980's we used to breed racing pigeons, hahahaha, no joke.


----------



## bill1024

I thought I was the only one left still using arctic siver5 !!
I may try their new paste, I think it is MX2 or MX4 or something like that. I hear it works a bit better and is not conductive.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I thought I was the only one left still using arctic siver5 !!
> I may try their new paste, I think it is MX2 or MX4 or something like that. I hear it works a bit better and is not conductive.


I have so much of AS5 that I have no clue what to do with it, lol. I usually use it only for video cards since those are usually placed horizontally and have near zero risk of leaking onto the pcb. I use ASC (ceramique) for client computers CPU's etc and anything that just needs a cheap quick but decent paste. But for those more personal, more important rigs, a.k.a MINE, I want the best made at the time of the build. Yeah, MX4 is really good stuff and so was MX2 for that matter. I like hardware to run as cool as possible without resorting to LN2.

I had a friend in California that once built an entire plexiglass computer case out of the front side of a brand new 10,000 BTU AC unit, lol and let me tell you something, he could overclock the hell out of it without a drop of LN2 or water, he didnt even need fans inside the PC, just heatsinks and properly positioned exhaust holes. That was an amazing machine and I envied his ability to build just about anything at any time... Unfortunately he quit after the wife threatened the big D on him if he didn't stop spending money on his hobby. Poor soul... He is lucky he never witnessed the i7 hexa days or he would be paying a lot more per month for child support. Building computers was his crack addiction, as was mine for a while...


----------



## bill1024

I have been thinking of picking up a used water cooler/fountain and doing a chilled water loop.
I worked HVAC maintenance for IBM some years ago. They had a few 1500 ton Centravak chillers, 12k BTU is one ton.
In the smaller buildings we had 150 ton and 100 ton chillers. The chilled water was for house air and the mainframes on the raised floor,
There were 1.5 in flex pipe going into each box. What a mess when a pipe broke and water all over, leaking down from floor to lower floor.
In the winter they use water right from the Hudson river since it was already cold.
I got to see some of the worlds most powerful computers being made.Big weird looking blocks of memory,.64 processors in one box.
Was a very interesting job.


----------



## kckyle

i decided to clock my 920 to 4ghz one last time...

http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=24693105819

took me godamn 1.31 volt to get it stable. yeah i need that xeon lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I have been thinking of picking up a used water cooler/fountain and doing a chilled water loop.
> I worked HVAC maintenance for IBM some years ago. They had a few 1500 ton Centravak chillers, 12k BTU is one ton.
> In the smaller buildings we had 150 ton and 100 ton chillers. The chilled water was for house air and the mainframes on the raised floor,
> There were 1.5 in flex pipe going into each box. What a mess when a pipe broke and water all over, leaking down from floor to lower floor.
> In the winter they use water right from the Hudson river since it was already cold.
> I got to see some of the worlds most powerful computers being made.Big weird looking blocks of memory,.64 processors in one box.
> Was a very interesting job.


My father and I worked for Sandia National Labs for the better part of three decades. One of the best moments there was getting a tour of Red Storm SuperComputer built by Cray Inc and developed by computer scientists that we routinely visited. I will never forget the level of security we had to pass through just to be in the same room as it, and what was even more astounding was the fact it seemed like nothing more than a bunch of dual-processor motherboards in large racks with fiber or copper interconnects between each rack, rack after rack after rack. I thought to myself, heck I could build one of these myself if I only had a hundred million dollars. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i decided to clock my 920 to 4ghz one last time...
> 
> http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=24693105819
> 
> took me godamn 1.31 volt to get it stable. yeah i need that xeon lol


Haha, my lovely 930 does 4ghz with only 1.26v, if I remember correctly. I expect the xeon to do it with less v, I hope... 1.1v would be nice and no more than 75 watts or so. well see here in a few more days


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> My father and I worked for Sandia National Labs for the better part of three decades. One of the best moments there was getting a tour of Red Storm SuperComputer built by Cray Inc and developed by computer scientists that we routinely visited. I will never forget the level of security we had to pass through just to be in the same room as it, and what was even more astounding was the fact it seemed like nothing more than a bunch of dual-processor motherboards in large racks with fiber or copper interconnects between each rack, rack after rack after rack. I thought to myself, heck I could build one of these myself if I only had a hundred million dollars. lol
> Haha, my lovely 930 does 4ghz with only 1.26v, if I remember correctly. I expect the xeon to do it with less v, I hope... 1.1v would be nice and no more than 75 watts or so. well see here in a few more days


idk i think my chip is fatigued or something, its one of the really good b batch if i remember correctly, when i got it i remember only needed like 1.23ish to get it 4ghz stable. i can still do it 4ghz stable but need to disable ht.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

How do you guys get your system name and specs to appear in the signature area? I do not see mine and I filled it in I am pretty sure of it.


----------



## kckyle

go to "my profile" scroll down to signature, click on edit signature, and input your rig into it.


----------



## kckyle

update,

so the good news is THE CHIP IS FINALLY HERE


the bad news is...i only have today to play with since my friends from out of town is coming until...idk next month? i'm not gonna be home much if any since i have to show him around. this is why i'm not very pleased with esiso. if it come last week like it suppose to. i wouldn't have a mere 12 hours to tinker with this.









for bradford


wth...is this normal?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> update,
> 
> wth...is this normal?


You've lost some kind of surface mount component, can't tell what it is in the picture. Chip may work, may not. It might just not be stable, who knows. I would ask for a refund.


----------



## notyettoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> I live my life on the edge
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8pddf0


Holy Crap! My W3680 will barely do 4.2.


----------



## Scorpion49

And I just checked the mail, mine has arrived!


----------



## kckyle

yeah im pretty sure these metal transistors/resistors is suppose to BE ON THE CPU and not on the side.....

i just wanna say THANK YOU ESISO. for your super duper awesome late ass shipment and a damaged cpu.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> 
> 
> yeah im pretty sure these metal transistors/resistors is suppose to BE ON THE CPU and not on the side.....
> 
> i just wanna say THANK YOU ESISO. for your super duper awesome late ass shipment and a damaged cpu.


Usually single resistors have 2 pins and transistors 3 pins ... those are dislodged caps and resistors.








Get a refund! 2 0603 caps broke off and 1 0402 resistor came off


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> 
> 
> yeah im pretty sure these metal transistors/resistors is suppose to BE ON THE CPU and not on the side.....
> 
> i just wanna say THANK YOU ESISO. for your super duper awesome late ass shipment and a damaged cpu.


If I had that chip I could fix it for you since that is my specialty, soldering. I have the perfect tools to fix it and the perfect sized eye loupe to see the job. Below is a resistor I removed from a smart phone pcb in order to repair it and flash it with a new bootloader. It's safe to say these on the CPU are much easier to work with, lol... VERY strange that FedEx beat up the package so much that caused it to lose resistors like that. I suspect the solder joints on these resistors were already compromised way before fedex ever got the package. At any rate sorry for your bad experience.



However, on second thought if the CPU was handled that roughly during transit who's to say that the silicon isn't cracked as well? I would send it back too I think, even though my inner geek always looks for a reason to fire up my iron...


----------



## Scorpion49

Well mine is in and overclocking nicely. I gave it a quick and dirty 20x200 at 1.300V (1.296V under load) and it runs great. Already 500mhz faster than the i7-930 could go and I don't think I'm near the limit of the chip as the temps are really low, max core was 61*C on LinX.


----------



## kckyle

yeah bradford told me its a easy job with a soldering gun..but i dont have a soldering gun nor the expertise









so at this rate i have contacted esiso and send them the pics, waiting for their replies now..


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> yeah bradford told me its a easy job with a soldering gun..but i dont have a soldering gun nor the expertise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so at this rate i have contacted esiso and send them the pics, waiting for their replies now..


All the luck to you bud. How exactly was it packaged? I think I will open mine up with the fedex guy still here, lol...


----------



## kckyle

the packaging is fine, lots of foams and stuffs, i just feel like the cpu is probably already weakened from its previous usage or something. since the resistors got dislodged just from sheer g force, so either fedex handled it very badly or the chip was already in a vulnerable state


----------



## iDShaDoW

Seems like we all got it from the same guy.

I had a cardboard FedEx mailer box filled with packing peanuts. Had a plastic anti-static clamshell with the CPU wedged in there and taped shut.


----------



## kckyle

lol was your cpu at least intact? or did you also found little metal goodies on the side of the chip
















ooo nvm you already oc urs to 4ghz let along if you have a damaged cpu lol


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> update,
> 
> so the good news is THE CHIP IS FINALLY HERE
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bad news is...i only have today to play with since my friends from out of town is coming until...idk next month? i'm not gonna be home much if any since i have to show him around. this is why i'm not very pleased with esiso. if it come last week like it suppose to. i wouldn't have a mere 12 hours to tinker with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for bradford
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wth...is this normal?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah im pretty sure these metal transistors/resistors is suppose to BE ON THE CPU and not on the side.....
> 
> i just wanna say THANK YOU ESISO. for your super duper awesome late ass shipment and a damaged cpu.


I was shipped a "bad" CPU the first time around from an Ebay seller... he caught it and shipped one out the same day he realized that he had sent me one from the "bad" box lol The "bad" CPU worked perfectly except the 3rd memory channel was unusable. I was only missing one surface mounted cap though.


----------



## kckyle

yeah i thought maybe i can get away with it 2 resistors off, but as i took the cpu out of the plastic another one fell off LOL.









thn i contacted intel and the dude was like yeah no way thats even remotely functional, the big ones are for temp monitoring and the small one is for the processor which you NEED.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I was shipped a "bad" CPU the first time around from an Ebay seller... he caught it and shipped one out the same day he realized that he had sent me one from the "bad" box lol The "bad" CPU worked perfectly except the 3rd memory channel was unusable. I was only missing one surface mounted cap though.


the bad box? wow tell which ebay seller this is so i can avoid him at all cost lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Man I have swapped out several thousand chips in my days as a on call tech at Sandia Labs and never once have I ever mishandled a chip so roughly that surface mount components fell off. They must toss these into boxes like they are used shoes, or the lost and found box. It took esiso one day to reply to my inquiry last week. Oh crap, I just had a thought, maybe these are only $88 because they all came from the "Bad Box"...


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDShaDoW*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/797hz3


Need your OCN username in the in the "Submitted by" field as well as the link. I managed to check the link and it says "ID".

http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d2/d24787c1_maijiv.jpeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well mine is in and overclocking nicely. I gave it a quick and dirty 20x200 at 1.300V (1.296V under load) and it runs great. Already 500mhz faster than the i7-930 could go and I don't think I'm near the limit of the chip as the temps are really low, max core was 61*C on LinX.


http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg

Throw the code in your sig.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Anyone know what Intel used for a TIM on these X5600 series xeons? Was it solder or a paste of some kind? Can they be delidded for better cooling like the 2nd gen i7's can be? Just curious...


----------



## Kana-Maru

They are soldered. Take off the IHS and you'll ruin the CPU.

*Edit:*

Added a member list that includes usernames, CPU model, CPU speeds, motherboard model and the BIOS. If you aren't on the list and have been approved direct me to your CPU-Z validation link along with your OCN username in the Submit field and I'll add you to the list.

I'm going to be adding the same list over in my Xeon X5660\L5639 Review topic as well. The CPU speed average will be posted there since there is plenty of data.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> They are soldered. Take off the IHS and you'll ruin the CPU.


That is excellent news, thanks...


----------



## DaveLT

Well ... I don't want to say "Obviously not TIM". Intel only started using TIM on Ivy Bridge.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Well ... I don't want to say "Obviously not TIM". Intel only started using TIM on Ivy Bridge.


Yeah, I know they started using tim, but I didn't know with what processors exactly. I would expect solder being used on xeons regardless though. Thanks


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> They are soldered. Take off the IHS and you'll ruin the CPU.
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> Added a member list that includes usernames, CPU model, CPU speeds, motherboard model and the BIOS. If you aren't on the list and have been approved direct me to your CPU-Z validation link along with your OCN username in the Submit field and I'll add you to the list.
> 
> I'm going to be adding the same list over in my Xeon X5660\L5639 Review topic as well. The CPU speed average will be posted there since there is plenty of data.


You may want to add another column on the user list for "Hard Mod(s) Required"







. My board is the x58 Classified 760 version and does require two hard mods.


----------



## iiNTEL

No validation for me yet. I was shipped the wrong product and my rog mobo gets here sometime this week. Posting to get subbed


----------



## Haserath

The processor did have a bit of wiggle room in the plastic case on mine.

And when I got my package it sounded like the Fedex employee chucked the package onto the ground.... Makes me wonder what abuse packages go through due to negligence.


----------



## kckyle

i honestly think the plastic casing did more damage than good, if the cpu was wrapped in just a static bag, surrounded by peanuts. there would be no hard object for the cpu to knock into, and if anything the static wrap would held everything in place instead of fighting against it when push comes to shove.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I think I will be hanging out in the front yard today. Not going to give him the chance to chuck mine on the ground. I used to love the FedEx as a delivery company but now I avoid them as much as possible. First class is much faster and cheaper and your mail person puts it into a safe mail box for you to find. Lol


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I think I will be hanging out in the front yard today. Not going to give him the chance to chuck mine on the ground. I used to love the FedEx as a delivery company but now I avoid them as much as possible. First class is much faster and cheaper and your mail person puts it into a safe mail box for you to find. Lol


I was a FedEx Home Delivery driver for two years.... I always took care when delivering packages and treated them like my own. However, it is unfortunate that I cannot say the same about all delivery drivers







. It doesn't matter what company you use either... UPS, USPS, FedEx (any of the 15 companies) or DHL they all have people that are careless with packages.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I was a FedEx Home Delivery driver for two years.... I always took care when delivering packages and treated them like my own. However, it is unfortunate that I cannot say the same about all delivery drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It doesn't matter what company you use either... UPS, USPS, FedEx (any of the 15 companies) or DHL they all have people that are careless with packages.


Yeah I agree, my FedEx guy from the 1990's and up to about 2006 was fantastic. He even took the time for large packages (monitors, computer cases etc) that he had my apartment manager I was living in to unlock my door and he would set the package on the carpet for me to find when I got home. But out here in the remote countryside it is not even remotely the same. I guess rural drivers have a lot more drive time due to distances between deliveries. If I had a nice new van, with a nice laptop and really fast 4G connection, and a refrigerator with food and refreshments of course, I would love that job and not care how long it took me to deliver packages. The customer would love me lol. In fact, even with long driveways I think I would walk the package all the way to the front door like our UPS guy does every day. Our FedEx guy just puts them on our car or on the ground way out by the driveway, but UPS he walks the packages all the way to the front door, maybe 250 feet. Last year I asked him why he goes all the way to the door when its a long walk and he said that is how he would want his packages delivered to him. Great guy...

However, Mark our USPS guy is MUCH better than both of them, he calls us on the phone when he has something that won't fit into the box and says he will be at the box in 5 minutes. He also has large metal boxes with keys to keep smaller boxes safe. I paid $2.49 for First Class last Saturday morning for a package I had to ship to a customer in Ohio, several thousand miles. It was delivered on Monday 48 hours after Mark picked it up, and this is not a surprise, it is routine. I can use first class and ship to NY and it will be in NY state in less than 36 hours, even during hurricanes. I know some mail men are very bad as is evident with videos posted online, but ours is Fantastic. He is also a computer build enthusiast so we have something in common. lol, if I have a package that does not fit in the outgoing mail slot he will drive the mile to our house and pick it up happily. Best mail man ever...

EDIT: OMG, lol FedEx just came and gone but did not have my Xeon package. It was in Phoenix AZ 5 days ago, an 8 hour drive from here, yet its still not here. I wish all sellers at ebay were forced to give at least three different delivery options at checkout, I would never select FedEx.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Wow, that's not very good. I have not seen a BSOD since XP, well not one that wasn't my fault anyway, lol... Sure something of yours isn't going bad, maybe memory or a PSU going out of spec on one of the rails? I'm sure you will nail it soon enough.


I know its not the PSU because I actually just had it RMA'd a couple months ago. Or at least it better not be the PSU.







Also, the BSODs are purely as a result of OCing, its a very stable system otherwise. I did stability testing for the couple days I got the platform to make sure memory and the chip was good and stable at stock.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> there is a thread on ocn where they help with error codes and help you debug your OS just FYI, but if it is from OC'ing most of us prob. know what is needed to get it stable, well at least one of us I should say can help with just about any prob. relating to bsod's from OC'ing
> 
> there are programs that help with this as well looking for DL links for the ones I have will edit this post when I find them so look back (also list your codes on here, so we can help)
> 
> Program to view BSOD's
> 
> EDIT>>>> ALSO JETPAK12 I seen you have a stick of ram that is not the same as the others, some of these chips are very funny about ram, I know that no one likes to do this (including myself) run with just one DIMM and see if you still get the BSOD's and your clock of 4.2 ghz at 1.31v is about avg. I believe you can raise the voltage with out hurting anything, I myself have had this chip I am running up to 1.45v core and 1.35v QPI the only issue I had was heat as I am only on a H100i which is nowhere as good as a Full Loop


Yeah, I think I found the thread you mention about BSOD codes, because I got my list from here. Everyone else seems to be hitting 200 BCLK at a much lower vcore than me, and I keep getting a bunch of different errors that aren't going away as I continue to slowly increase QPI and vcore. This makes me think its a completely different setting that I am missing that I need to change.

The BSOD codes I've got so far (off the top of my head): 0x1A, 0xBE, 0xE1, 0xD1, 0x9C, and 7E.

All my sticks of RAM have the same part number (KHX1600D9) but you are right: two of them are reported differently in Windows. I tried contacting Kingston support about it but they just sent me a generic reply telling me what BIOS settings I need to set in order to get 1600MHz. I replied saying that I already tried that and that they didn't address my question and they just sent me the same message again.









However, I know its not a RAM stability issue because I stress tested them at 1333MHz and all of my attempts at CPU OC since then have been with the RAM at lower speeds (less than 1333MHz). Unless there's something weird going on with the RAM multiplier that is messing up everything else.

*}SkOrPn--'*
You used to work at Sandia? I feel like 90% of the people in Albuquerque work there, haha.

Where do you live specifically if you're considered "rural"? I'm in Placitas, where apparently it costs twice as much to ship to and adds an extra day to the delivery time.

Our UPS guy is pretty cool. My family is always ordering motorcycle parts and he rides too, so he'll stop if he sees us out working on our bikes and chat with us. He also always brings the packages to the front door. I did notice that FedEx used to just leave packages on the driveway, but the CPU was actually brought to our front door. I don't recall having a problem with any deliveries to our address, but I am a little terrified that our dog might decide he wants to chew on one of the packages and run off with it and destroy whatever is inside.


----------



## bill1024

My UPS guy is great, he walks up my driveway, it is a steep hill and put the package now matter how big or small on the chair next to the back door.
He knocks on the door and takes off, almost always leaving a dog treat for my pup. Guy will never take a tip either.
USPS guy is good too, he will drop it on the back porch. Fed x has left a package on the front porch in the rain, never knocks or rings the bell.
The card board was so wet it fell apart, lucky the new GPU box was in it shrink wrap and that box was still dry.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah I agree, my FedEx guy from the 1990's and up to about 2006 was fantastic. He even took the time for large packages (monitors, computer cases etc) that he had my apartment manager I was living in to unlock my door and he would set the package on the carpet for me to find when I got home. *But out here in the remote countryside it is not even remotely the same. I guess rural drivers have a lot more drive time due to distances between deliveries*. If I had a nice new van, with a nice laptop and really fast 4G connection, and a refrigerator with food and refreshments of course, I would love that job and not care how long it took me to deliver packages. The customer would love me lol. In fact, even with long driveways I think I would walk the package all the way to the front door like our UPS guy does every day. Our FedEx guy just puts them on our car or on the ground way out by the driveway, but UPS he walks the packages all the way to the front door, maybe 250 feet. Last year I asked him why he goes all the way to the door when its a long walk and he said that is how he would want his packages delivered to him. Great guy...
> 
> However, Mark our USPS guy is MUCH better than both of them, he calls us on the phone when he has something that won't fit into the box and says he will be at the box in 5 minutes. He also has large metal boxes with keys to keep smaller boxes safe. I paid $2.49 for First Class last Saturday morning for a package I had to ship to a customer in Ohio, several thousand miles. It was delivered on Monday 48 hours after Mark picked it up, and this is not a surprise, it is routine. I can use first class and ship to NY and it will be in NY state in less than 36 hours, even during hurricanes. I know some mail men are very bad as is evident with videos posted online, but ours is Fantastic. He is also a computer build enthusiast so we have something in common. lol, if I have a package that does not fit in the outgoing mail slot he will drive the mile to our house and pick it up happily. Best mail man ever...
> 
> EDIT: OMG, lol FedEx just came and gone but did not have my Xeon package. It was in Phoenix AZ 5 days ago, an 8 hour drive from here, yet its still not here. I wish all sellers at ebay were forced to give at least three different delivery options at checkout, I would never select FedEx.


lol I had one of the most "rural" routes available







. Like 50-80 stops with a total driving distance of 260-360 miles a day lol. The city drivers couldn't hack it in the country and the country drivers weren't very good in the city lol.

Sucks you didn't get your package


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> *}SkOrPn--'*
> You used to work at Sandia? I feel like 90% of the people in Albuquerque work there, haha..


even heisenberg?







:thumb:


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> *}SkOrPn--'*
> You used to work at Sandia? I feel like 90% of the people in Albuquerque work there, haha.
> 
> Where do you live specifically if you're considered "rural"? I'm in Placitas, where apparently it costs twice as much to ship to and adds an extra day to the delivery time.
> 
> Our UPS guy is pretty cool. My family is always ordering motorcycle parts and he rides too, so he'll stop if he sees us out working on our bikes and chat with us. He also always brings the packages to the front door. I did notice that FedEx used to just leave packages on the driveway, but the CPU was actually brought to our front door. I don't recall having a problem with any deliveries to our address, but I am a little terrified that our dog might decide he wants to chew on one of the packages and run off with it and destroy whatever is inside.


Yes, our dogs have chewed on packages before, and about a year ago we found an opened box of house shoes strung all over the yard, thankfully none of the shoes were damaged but boy it very well could have been considering Dogs think shoes are the best toys ever... lol

Yes Sir, my Father "was" the head tech at several of the buildings there since he retired from the Air Force in 1982. Because of his long tenure at Sandia it was easy landing a job after Intel laid me off during the 9/11 incident caused mass economy panic. I was an electronics tech at Intel and Delta Group from 1994 to 2001, and before then a auto mechanic and Winged Sprint Car engine mechanic. Then at Sandia from 2001 to 2011 as a on-call Computer Tech. I am a Electronics Tech by trade (I QA'd Intel control consoles that were responsible for the die cutting machines for chips and have full ISO 9001 training) but a Computer Tech only by job association and long time hobby.

If you go east of ABQ to Tijeras, take the exit like you are going to the crest but instead turn south on 337 (old South 14), then drive all the way to the Ponderosa Restaurant where the TV series Breaking Bad was filmed and turn back north about three miles into the forest you will find my Fathers 5 acre lot where I presently call my unemployment home. lol


----------



## Bradford1040

http://valid.canardpc.com/a975qh

all 6 cores running at 4.6 ghz 24/7 now. also new water cooling parts on there way, to keep it cool during the hours of game play as this H100i is doing the job but really is not designed I feel to handle all 6 cores pumping out heat like this!

EDIT>>> http://valid.canardpc.com/a975qh


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/a975qh
> 
> all 6 cores running at 4.6 ghz 24/7 now. also new water cooling parts on there way, to keep it cool during the hours of game play as this H100i is doing the job but really is not designed I feel to handle all 6 cores pumping out heat like this!


What Vcore and VTT/QPI volts are you running?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/a975qh
> 
> all 6 cores running at 4.6 ghz 24/7 now. also new water cooling parts on there way, to keep it cool during the hours of game play as this H100i is doing the job but really is not designed I feel to handle all 6 cores pumping out heat like this!


Wow very nice OC. Do you still have HT on?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/a975qh
> 
> all 6 cores running at 4.6 ghz 24/7 now. also new water cooling parts on there way, to keep it cool during the hours of game play as this H100i is doing the job but really is not designed I feel to handle all 6 cores pumping out heat like this!
> 
> 
> 
> What Vcore and VTT/QPI volts are you running?
Click to expand...

its in the CPU-Z but the v-core=1.4475 with LLC on and QPI is 1.35 but I think I could lower it even, but at it is running so smooth I don't want to touch it even lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/a975qh
> 
> all 6 cores running at 4.6 ghz 24/7 now. also new water cooling parts on there way, to keep it cool during the hours of game play as this H100i is doing the job but really is not designed I feel to handle all 6 cores pumping out heat like this!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow very nice OC. Do you still have HT on?
Click to expand...

yes I have HT on but turned Turbo off, found it runs better with all 6 cores oc'ed which only can be done at the 21 multi I think, with the 23 multi I think only two cores are maxed out and the others run at 21 or 22 if turbo is on, excuse me while my head explodes lol I swear I am getting old or this is harder to figure out than the old 775 were lol

Cinebench 11.5 just got 11.17 score so I am done worrying if I have enough juice to keep up with the Jones-es

EDIT>>>>> http://valid.canardpc.com/a975qh


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yes, our dogs have chewed on packages before, and about a year ago we found an opened box of house shoes strung all over the yard, thankfully none of the shoes were damaged but boy it very well could have been considering Dogs think shoes are the best toys ever... lol
> 
> Yes Sir, my Father "was" the head tech at several of the buildings there since he retired from the Air Force in 1982. Because of his long tenure at Sandia it was easy landing a job after Intel laid me off during the 9/11 incident caused mass economy panic. I was an electronics tech at Intel and Delta Group from 1994 to 2001, and before then a auto mechanic and Winged Sprint Car engine mechanic. Then at Sandia from 2001 to 2011 as a on-call Computer Tech. I am a Electronics Tech by trade (I QA'd Intel control consoles that were responsible for the die cutting machines for chips and have full ISO 9001 training) but a Computer Tech only by job association and long time hobby.
> 
> If you go east of ABQ to Tijeras, take the exit like you are going to the crest but instead turn south on 337 (old South 14), then drive all the way to the Ponderosa Restaurant where the TV series Breaking Bad was filmed and turn back north about three miles into the forest you will find my Fathers 5 acre lot where I presently call my unemployment home. lol


I've never seen Breaking Bad, but I've been to the East Mountains more than a few times. In fact I was just there this past weekend doing some mountain biking.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> What Vcore and VTT/QPI volts are you running?
> 
> 
> 
> its in the CPU-Z but the v-core=1.4475 with LLC on and QPI is 1.35 but I think I could lower it even, but at it is running so smooth I don't want to touch it even lol
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Wow very nice OC. Do you still have HT on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I have HT on but turned Turbo off, found it runs better with all 6 cores oc'ed which only can be done at the 21 multi I think, with the 23 multi I think only two cores are maxed out and the others run at 21 or 22 if turbo is on, excuse me while my head explodes lol I swear I am getting old or this is harder to figure out than the old 775 were lol
> 
> Cinebench 11.5 just got 11.17 score so I am done worrying if I have enough juice to keep up with the Jones-es
> 
> EDIT>>>>> http://valid.canardpc.com/a975qh
Click to expand...

Like others have said, nice OC Bradford!









Did you make any other changes to the BIOS settings? I'd like to get into a similar range for my OC. Maybe its just the turbo setting that's giving me a pain with mine.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yes, our dogs have chewed on packages before, and about a year ago we found an opened box of house shoes strung all over the yard, thankfully none of the shoes were damaged but boy it very well could have been considering Dogs think shoes are the best toys ever... lol
> 
> Yes Sir, my Father "was" the head tech at several of the buildings there since he retired from the Air Force in 1982. Because of his long tenure at Sandia it was easy landing a job after Intel laid me off during the 9/11 incident caused mass economy panic. I was an electronics tech at Intel and Delta Group from 1994 to 2001, and before then a auto mechanic and Winged Sprint Car engine mechanic. Then at Sandia from 2001 to 2011 as a on-call Computer Tech. I am a Electronics Tech by trade (I QA'd Intel control consoles that were responsible for the die cutting machines for chips and have full ISO 9001 training) but a Computer Tech only by job association and long time hobby.
> 
> If you go east of ABQ to Tijeras, take the exit like you are going to the crest but instead turn south on 337 (old South 14), then drive all the way to the Ponderosa Restaurant where the TV series Breaking Bad was filmed and turn back north about three miles into the forest you will find my Fathers 5 acre lot where I presently call my unemployment home. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen Breaking Bad, but I've been to the East Mountains more than a few times. In fact I was just there this past weekend doing some mountain biking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> What Vcore and VTT/QPI volts are you running?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its in the CPU-Z but the v-core=1.4475 with LLC on and QPI is 1.35 but I think I could lower it even, but at it is running so smooth I don't want to touch it even lol
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Wow very nice OC. Do you still have HT on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I have HT on but turned Turbo off, found it runs better with all 6 cores oc'ed which only can be done at the 21 multi I think, with the 23 multi I think only two cores are maxed out and the others run at 21 or 22 if turbo is on, excuse me while my head explodes lol I swear I am getting old or this is harder to figure out than the old 775 were lol
> 
> Cinebench 11.5 just got 11.17 score so I am done worrying if I have enough juice to keep up with the Jones-es
> 
> EDIT>>>>> http://valid.canardpc.com/a975qh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like others have said, nice OC Bradford!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you make any other changes to the BIOS settings? I'd like to get into a similar range for my OC. Maybe its just the turbo setting that's giving me a pain with mine.
Click to expand...

I am having big net issues (going on/off like crazy) but will get all the screen shots I can of Bios settings, Aida64 tells most of them so you will be able to see every setting I got! I can push more as others have but 4.6 is more than enough, in fact I don't think I even need it up that high, but this is OCN lol


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I am having big net issues (going on/off like crazy) but will get all the screen shots I can of Bios settings, Aida64 tells most of them so you will be able to see every setting I got! I can push more as others have but 4.6 is more than enough, in fact I don't think I even need it up that high, but this is OCN lol


No problem, I'm not in a hurry. Thanks though!







I'm hoping that since my system is similar but a step below yours (X5650 and P6T v1) I will be able to get similar results.
And yeah, this is OCN. The more overkill, the better!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> even heisenberg?


Latitude: 34°58'6.65"N
Longitude: 106°17'43.70"W

That is the co-ordinates to "The Ponderosa" Restaurant and Saloon, where Walter White pays the barmaid to call Walt Jr.'s school so he could talk to his son in the last season (I think) and told him he was sending him some cash in a box, while he was hiding out from the Law. Use Google Earth and go to street view as you may recognize it from the show although the scene was short. I was cook and server there back in the early 80's and my brother was the head Cook and Bar Manager there on and off for several decades. Now it is used mostly for Cowboy movie sets but is not in business. My house is about 1.5 miles North (NE) of this bar in Quail Hollow Ranch (Quail Hollow Rd Tijeras NM). The area was overtaken with trucks, trailers, cars and limos during the last season (or second to last season, I forget now) of Breaking bad, but we had no clue what was going on there and when we called Cindy Gutierrez (the owner of the ponderosa and friends of ours) she said she was under an NDA contract not to talk about it, and would not tell us what was going on other than filming was taking place. We did not figure it out until we realized Walter was using the same phone that I had used many times to call for a ride home because we had drank too much, lol. My whole family freaked when we recognized the front deck (rebuilt by my brother Mike about 5 years ago, in fact most of the inside of that Bar was redone by my brother) and the building and surroundings during that scene.

It is safe to say we are now huge fans of Breaking Bad... although I admit it has a dark premise to it, but it is a well acted TV show. By the way, the Car Wash that Walter and his wife purchased in the show, yep that was my very first ever job in NM, I cleaned car windows and vacuumed carpets there for an entire summer, well until I had saved about $250 which was enough to quit and go party for several weeks straight...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I've never seen Breaking Bad


That is sad, it could very well be probably the best Drama TV series in filming history.


----------



## kckyle

well guys i just woke up to find another x5650 in my mail. this time they really packaged it smartly.





so now i have two x5650..maybe i should get a sr2 if i can find one for decent price lol.

finally they packaged it with a foam on the bottom so there will be no space for the cpu to move around. and the box is smaller too. dunno why they need to use such big box for the first one in the first place.

it's work time!


----------



## kckyle

ok installed, good lord i forgot how heavy my case is. i felt like i just finished a set of deadlift at the gym lol


new(sort of new) meets the old


look im not the only one sweating lol

much thanks to bradford for walking me through!! especially when halfway i couldn't find my tim. man im clumsy today


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Lol they must have used next day air for the replacement chip. He didn't ask for the first one back? Please explain...


----------



## kckyle

nope he didn't i thought he was going to, but when i ask for replacement, the reply i got back was your packaged has been shipped for next day air again sorry for the inconvenience. i guess they got so many x5650s laying around they can't be bothered fixing damaged ones.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> nope he didn't i thought he was going to, but when i ask for replacement, the reply i got back was your packaged has been shipped for next day air again sorry for the inconvenience. i guess they got so many x5650s laying around they can't be bothered fixing damaged ones.


Yeah they won't fix the damaged one. Now you need to learn how to solder or send it to someone that can, lol... Then wait for prices to go back up to $250 and sell it, hehe.

If it was mine, I think I would sell my R3E and try my best to hunt down a SR-2, just because a 12C24T system would be God like... lol

EDIT: Oh I forgot to mention, I got mine in today as well. The packaging was a large box with peanuts, and the cpu was in a oversized clamshell, the cpu bouncing around inside it and the clam was wrapped in a generous amount of bubble wrap. I see what you meant about the clamshell, its the wrong type for the 1366 cpu's. If they would put some thin foam on the component side (bottom) of the cpu it would not be floating/bouncing around in the clam... I wonder if he even knows about that simple extra step?


----------



## kckyle

EXACTLY, they corrected that on the 2nd one, they put a foam pad underneath the cpu in the same clambshell. so it held everything in place.

edit:
i'm trying to hunt down a sr-2, but they cost more than when they were new...


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> You may want to add another column on the user list for "Hard Mod(s) Required"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My board is the x58 Classified 760 version and does require two hard mods.


I could. You guys would just have to specify it and I was just keeping it as simple as I could. It would probably cut down on some of the questions like "can my MB run this Xeon" etc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iiNTEL*
> 
> No validation for me yet. I was shipped the wrong product and my rog mobo gets here sometime this week. Posting to get subbed


No problem. Just post the link whenever you get everything set up. Remember to post your OCN name in the submit field.


----------



## kckyle

heres my validation.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> EXACTLY, they corrected that on the 2nd one, they put a foam pad underneath the cpu in the same clambshell. so it held everything in place.
> 
> edit:
> i'm trying to hunt down a sr-2, but they cost more than when they were new...


Yeah in upwards of $400 these days, but think about it, its two of your boards combined. I can understand a single 1366 socket mobo not being worth $400 but a dual socket 1366 with xeon support (with $88 xeons floating around, lol) is a different story. If I wasn't being lazy and knew for fact I could get the SR-2 to somehow fit in my TJ07, I would try and buy one.


----------



## bill1024

There are dual xeon 1366 boards that pop up on ebay for 100 dollars, just can not overclock them.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah well, there is a certain bling I must also have lol. But you are right, there are some very nice Supermicro boards that would run really well and not be as expensive as the SR-2.


----------



## kckyle

wat? there are boards beside sr2? tell me more!!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> wat? there are boards beside sr2? tell me more!!


Yes, but I don't think any of them can be overclocked aside from the SR-2. However, the SR-2 will run with only 1 CPU installed (2nd socket disabled via on board jumper).


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> EXACTLY, they corrected that on the 2nd one, they put a foam pad underneath the cpu in the same clambshell. so it held everything in place.
> 
> edit:
> i'm trying to hunt down a sr-2, but they cost more than when they were new...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah in upwards of $400 these days, but think about it, its two of your boards combined. I can understand a single 1366 socket mobo not being worth $400 but a dual socket 1366 with xeon support (with $88 xeons floating around, lol) is a different story. If I wasn't being lazy and knew for fact I could get the SR-2 to somehow fit in my TJ07, I would try and buy one.
Click to expand...

it fits! I have a TJ-07 (and a TJ-10 Nvidia edition, and many other cases from Lian Li, CoolerMaster, and even a few I can't remember the names of at the moment lol)

But all that aside the SR-2 will fit in your case, seen it done many times and trust me it looks smexy


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> it fits! I have a TJ-07 (and a TJ-10 Nvidia edition, and many other cases from Lian Li, CoolerMaster, and even a few I can't remember the names of at the moment lol)
> 
> But all that aside the SR-2 will fit in your case, seen it done many times and trust me it looks smexy


Hey I hacked and nodded my old school lian li to fit an SR-2 for my force1 build. Its very tight but I didn't want a massive case


----------



## Bradford1040

OK, This is a first time for me. PLEASE HELP GUYS, I have been looking for weeks for a Water Block to fit on my GTX680 Classified and can not find one anywhere, if anyone see's one please for the love of PC's tell me about it or if it is going to sell in seconds buy the dam thing and I will buy it from you! I really would like to water cool my GPU as this card is great and water would just be icing on my cake


----------



## kckyle

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EK-FC680-GTX-Waterblock-Reference-Design-NVIDIA-GTX-680-Nickel-Plexi-EN-/191174351829?pt=US_Water_Cooling&hash=item2c82e11bd5


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EK-FC680-GTX-Waterblock-Reference-Design-NVIDIA-GTX-680-Nickel-Plexi-EN-/191174351829?pt=US_Water_Cooling&hash=item2c82e11bd5


I pointed out this is for a Classified card buddy, thank you but that one wont work.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I pointed out this is for a Classified card buddy, thank you but that one wont work.


EVGA confirmed the 770 classy hydro copper blocks will work on the 680 classy, so those might be easier to find.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I pointed out this is for a Classified card buddy, thank you but that one wont work.
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA confirmed the 770 classy hydro copper blocks will work on the 680 classy, so those might be easier to find.
Click to expand...

yeah I know been looking for those as well, the 770 classified is 99.9% the same card lol, I even have the same brand ram chips on mine so mine is about the closest you can get to a 770 classy with out owning one, I have my Bios OC'ed to over the 770 spec anyway and turned off the down clocking issue that was in the 680 bios so I run it 1320 core and 7200 memory and she just purr's through it all, I have a bid on the two hydro copper cards on ebay but I know I am going to get out bid, DAM the hydro 680's are selling for 1,500 usd in other countries so how much you think 2 are going to go for lol, (I am going to get out bid) lol


----------



## kckyle

i still think you should just get a 290


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> it fits! I have a TJ-07 (and a TJ-10 Nvidia edition, and many other cases from Lian Li, CoolerMaster, and even a few I can't remember the names of at the moment lol)
> 
> But all that aside the SR-2 will fit in your case, seen it done many times and trust me it looks smexy


Excellent news, but do all the mobo standoff mounts actually get used or are there some that get bypassed? I read some of the holes are missed and thus you have to be very careful when pushing something onto the board to prevent it from flexing too much. I will look for the dimensions since my TJ07 was highly customized by myself and it isn't quite the same as a retail version. I have removed some of the screw holes and completely cut away others in order to customize my tray to my R3E.


----------



## Timeofdoom

Right, so let's try that again








http://valid.canardpc.com/147txs


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> Right, so let's try that again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/147txs


Push it harder!







turn it into a 2core and increase the multis just for passing CPU-Z validation.


----------



## Bradford1040

shoot is this the thread I need to post my bios settings on to help some one? or is it the review thread?

Kana you should ask to merge the two, or something lol, only two threads and I am confused! wow thats bad huh?

EDIT>>>>>
Yeah it was this Thread for Jetpak12, sorry been busy and that net issue messed me up but I did not forget I will be posting those screen shots


----------



## kckyle

bradford if you make a x5650 overclock template i'll rep the s*** out of it


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> bradford if you make a x5650 overclock template i'll rep the s*** out of it


A template is a lot of work because it needs to be for sure stable on the majority of the systems. But yeah I second that idea, lol...


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> bradford if you make a x5650 overclock template i'll rep the s*** out of it


dude I am just a old guy that has nothing but time to play with my rig, lol well not real old 44, but I am at home most of the time which is all OC'ing takes, try and fail then repeat (EDIT>>>Lots of failing) and then the nice post and pass results! Then push more and fail again lol

I am going to be posting all my screen shots of settings I have changed and anything I found helpful moving from either AMD or the old chip set LGA 775 and having to learn what things did on the LGA 1366 which Kana basically got me to try the Xeon upgrade and in till I made that switch overclocking past 4.2ghz on the 920 did not reveal much better results like the hexy has. I then started on this mission I guess is the best way to put it, to understand what each thing did in the bios! I mean there were settings in there I never needed to touch before till my brain said lets get more out of this chip lol. I got those water cooling parts coming in tomorrow, lord knows I will most likely push it more lol. I have my eye on another chip in case I fry this one and already have a temp back up (920 or one of the w5580's out of the server) but I want to help others as much as I can and I really don't care about REP on OCN, tell the truth I never even look at anyone's score on that

Funny part is some NooB's forget that we are not on here making money or working at some call center or support department we are just people that enjoy PC's and helping others and making friends in the process! I even have adopted for lack of a better word a person off OCN, he was a chat buddy that lived in Cali and became homeless and I took him in and treat him like a son, I even call him my son to new people we meet. OCN is a family for geeks lol, and a great place to learn for yourself and help others as well!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

When I first became obsessed with overclocking my 930 I too went looking for a template and any and all info on the Bloomfield architecture. I never did find an exact identical setup but I came very close. I used what I learned from the template (posted in the official R3E thread at a well known competing forum) to give myself a starting point but found I had differences in my BIOS that were not listed in the template. I also had different ideas and goals as to what I wanted out of my hardware. I had to create my own templates for several different clocks since I clock differently in the Summer as I do in Winter. I also saved them as profiles in my BIOS, which thankfully never got overwritten even with all the newer BIOS flashes lol. That way when it became really hot in the summer I could easily change to a profile that greatly reduced power consumption and heat. I use a profile for Spring and Fall, and two completely different ones for Summer and Winter, since summers here can have days well over 100f and Winters well below 0f.

However, I wouldn't mind someone posting a basic x58 Xeon template for say 4ghz and then other users use that as a starting point for either overclocking lower or higher per their own goals. Not much x58 xeon stuff on the net, as there is with quad i7's and could help some of us understand Xeon's slightly better before we get down and dirty... It could also help some of us shorten the time frame to a stable overclock for the ones who use their systems professionally.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> shoot is this the thread I need to post my bios settings on to help some one? or is it the review thread?
> 
> Kana you should ask to merge the two, or something lol, only two threads and I am confused! wow thats bad huh?
> 
> EDIT>>>>>
> Yeah it was this Thread for Jetpak12, sorry been busy and that net issue messed me up but I did not forget I will be posting those screen shots


Haha, yeah that's for me, but I certainly would think it would help others too!

As for posting a guide, I always consider them more like "guidelines" than actual rules, as no two system will run exactly the same, even with the same parts. For someone like me who is going to tweak the settings anyway, just posting what you are currently running would be fine, but a full-on guide would be more beneficial for OC noobs. Perhaps we could put our collective input into an X58+Xeon OC guide as we get our chips and OC them. Something like: increasing such-and-such setting generally helps with stability, etc.

I've seen the "review thread" mentioned a few times, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Bradford1040

Yeah that was what I meant! "increasing such-and-such setting generally helps with stability" I was going to add things like that to my ramblings lol, I am not very good with doing graphs and such but it seems Kana is good with them so our OP will have to do some work, (again!) and put all our findings in a nice little package to help out NooB's or someone that just forgot and needed that little reminder. I have seen a few that have done stuff like it on LGA 775's but they always did it like everyone was able to get to 4.5ghz on air with very limited effort and if you were not able to your chip just sucked type of guide. I always hated that kind of stuff, Kana was about the best reviewer I have seen on a older chip review or any review really so thank you again buddy!


----------



## Scorpion49

I can post a template for 4.0 ghz on a Gigabyte board, I have used this board to OC a bunch of the hex core chips, 980, 980X, 990X, 970 and now this X5650.


----------



## kpforce1

Ohhh man I just snagged an EVGA x58 SLI 758 board and an i7 920 that was used as a phone system server and a 3TB drive for $175!! lol Found it on fleabay and saw the guy was local. Cash talks.







Looks like I may have found a home for the other x5650 I have


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Ohhh man I just snagged an EVGA x58 SLI 758 board and an i7 920 that was used as a phone system server and a 3TB drive for $175!! lol Found it on fleabay and saw the guy was local. Cash talks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I may have found a home for the other x5650 I have


DAM!!! Good deal wish I saw it before you did lol, but great find buddy!


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I can post a template for 4.0 ghz on a Gigabyte board, I have used this board to OC a bunch of the hex core chips, 980, 980X, 990X, 970 and now this X5650.


Yeah that would be a great idea, having all those chips under your belt would be a great comparison


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I can post a template for 4.0 ghz on a Gigabyte board, I have used this board to OC a bunch of the hex core chips, 980, 980X, 990X, 970 and now this X5650.


From one Scorpion to another, lol, that would be awesome of you. I'd rather someone just post a basic template, not a full out guide. I assume 4ghz would be basic enough and then people can work their way up or down from there. Full Overclocking Guides are everywhere and pretty much interchangeable between i7 1366 and Xeon 1366, so any guide for 1366 would work just fine imo. But a template specifically made for the standard Xeon (starting with the X5650 or X5660), on a standard x58 board (Gigabyte is perfect), lets you more easily and visually learn the differences from your experiences with the i7's. I have this fear that I may hurt my Xeon if I accidentally do something that my 930 had no problems doing, and since its the same board and bios I can see how easy it would be to miss something important.

In fact, I think everyone in the Xeon Club should post their final OC daily stable settings in template form, per board & chip models. That way say in 3 months or so if someone here buys a Sabertooth x58 and a X5650 they will find all kinds of overclocking data that worked for others and have a easier adoption experience. Kinda like you find in Official Motherboard Owners Threads, we can consider this the Official Xeon X58 Overclockers Owners Thread, lol... Once I get this R3E and my X5650 setup I will be more than happy to post a template with my final configuration.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> From one Scorpion to another, lol, that would be awesome of you. I'd rather someone just post a basic template, not a full out guide. I assume 4ghz would be basic enough and then people can work their way up or down from there. Full Overclocking Guides are everywhere and pretty much interchangeable between i7 1366 and Xeon 1366, so any guide for 1366 would work just fine imo. But a template specifically made for the standard Xeon (starting with the X5650 or X5660), on a standard x58 board (Gigabyte is perfect), lets you more easily and visually learn the differences from your experiences with the i7's. I have this fear that I may hurt my Xeon if I accidentally do something that my 930 had no problems doing, and since its the same board and bios I can see how easy it would be to miss something important.
> 
> In fact, I think everyone in the Xeon Club should post their final OC daily stable settings in template form, per board & chip models. That way say in 3 months or so if someone here buys a Sabertooth x58 and a X5650 they will find all kinds of overclocking data that worked for others and have a easier adoption experience. Kinda like you find in Official Motherboard Owners Threads, we can consider this the Official Xeon X58 Overclockers Owners Thread, lol... Once I get this R3E and my X5650 setup I will be more than happy to post a template with my final configuration.


Its a good idea, I'll work on posting mine up tomorrow.


----------



## kckyle

found a local evga sr2 for 460 dollars, but its like a 2 hour drive lol and i'm really not sure if i need the performance or not. this is really a more of a want than need.


----------



## iiNTEL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> found a local evga sr2 for 460 dollars, but its like a 2 hour drive lol and i'm really not sure if i need the performance or not. this is really a more of a want than need.


I would believe that almost every purchase/upgrade made with computers is more of a want than a need. 460 is about 150-200 less than the typical eBay price. Factor in the gas price in your area... Eh. The sr-2 is badass...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iiNTEL*
> 
> I would believe that almost every purchase/upgrade made with computers is more of a want than a need. 460 is about 150-200 less than the typical eBay price. Factor in the gas price in your area... Eh. The sr-2 is badass...


Lol, agreed, we have lived for thousands and thousands of years without any of this technology, and imo it is a fact that it is all "Human Wants" and not a true need. I "want" that SR-2, but I do not "want" to pay $460 for it and do not "want" to drive two hours to get it. I would however pay $260 and drive one hour, because I need to want it sorta bad...


----------



## kckyle

260 yeah good luck waiting that long lol, i did get offered 400 now...im debating if i should bite it. i honestly do not see the need for the overkill on cpu since my current xeon is WAY more than enough...but sr-2....just damn lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> 260 yeah good luck waiting that long lol, i did get offered 400 now...im debating if i should bite it. i honestly do not see the need for the overkill on cpu since my current xeon is WAY more than enough...but sr-2....just damn lol


Well one thing is for sure, if you do get it and then decided you do not "need" it, you probably won't have a problem selling it. lol

Your now at $596 for a 12C24T system with 24MB of cache and 6 channels of memory. Think about that... 12 cores and 24 threads for under 600 bucks and you would still have a motherboard to sell to make some of that dough back...


----------



## bill1024

sr-2 is cool but a 4 processor 48 core is a ton of computing power. Talk about wants, I want to sell my 12 core chips and get 16 core chips so I can have 64 cores. The Serpermicro quad socket G34 set me back 700$ just for the motherboard.
It's a sickness I tell ya.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> 260 yeah good luck waiting that long lol, i did get offered 400 now...im debating if i should bite it. i honestly do not see the need for the overkill on cpu since my current xeon is WAY more than enough...but sr-2....just damn lol


Fry's was selling their remaining stock of brand new SR2's for about $300 a year or so ago.


----------



## kckyle

yeah i think i'm gonna have to pass up getting that sr2. too much things i have to do to get it to work. not to mention i have to spend additional money on extra cooler and ram and possibly new psu cause apparently the sr2 requires 5 8 pin..which my tx850 don't have.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> yeah i think i'm gonna have to pass up getting that sr2. too much things i have to do to get it to work. not to mention i have to spend additional money on extra cooler and ram and possibly new psu cause apparently the sr2 requires 5 8 pin..which my tx850 don't have.


Precisely, I thought about this after I went to bed last night lol. Plus it may not even fit in your case. I would have to find another water block because I won't do those large fan heatsink setups. I don't know if my 1kW PSU has the necessary connections either. But it's nice to dream about it.


----------



## Bradford1040

TOO QUIET!!!! TALK ABOUT SOMETHING GUYS lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> TOO QUIET!!!! TALK ABOUT SOMETHING GUYS lol


OK

I just booted my R3E with the X5650 and stock seems to run higher than I expected. Does this look right for a BIOS that was set to defaults? Shouldn't it run at 2.66ghz? It seems to constantly jump from near 3ghz to 1601, but stays on 3ghz, or 2937 most of the time. These are bios defaults. Have not started overclocking yet since I only booted it to see if it works, lol. Now I have to put stuff back together, fans etc. Might run this for a day or so before I start beating up on it.


----------



## Bradford1040

yeah thats right!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> yeah thats right!


Hmm, so what am I missing then? How come its not running at 2.66ghz like Intel claims? I'm going to do some P95 all night and let the tim spread under some heat. Tomorrow, I have relatives I have not seen in a long time coming over, so I am going to save the overclocking until then so I have an excuse to not be so social. Will post my first results at 4ghz, so until then have a good weekend.


----------



## Bradford1040

um turbo lol, they auto turbo up allot

Sorry for such short answers I don't feel well


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> um turbo lol, they auto turbo up allot
> 
> Sorry for such short answers I don't feel well


Ok, cool. I do not remember my 930 ever doing that before, unless it is a feature of only the Xeon's... With my bios at default my 930 runs at 2.8, unless it is down clocking itself.

Core #2 on this xeon runs really cool, 11C lower then its nearest neighbor Core 1. I wonder if the water block is contacting directly above that core perhaps.

Anyway, I hope you get to feeling better... I am diabetic so I know being sick.


----------



## riika

Overclocked my machine now that it's starting to get a bit long in the tooth.

So far I'm completely stable with 190x19, 2:8 memory dividers at "roughly stock" VID (stock VID on auto is 1.22625, lowest my board would set on manual is 1.25625, meh)

http://valid.canardpc.com/lvxjc6

Too bad it looks like I won't be hitting the magical 4GHz, I'd need a BCLK of ~210(!) to get there on x19!

How's everybody else's X58s holding out? Feels like I can get at least another 5 years out of this...


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Ok, cool. I do not remember my 930 ever doing that before, unless it is a feature of only the Xeon's... With my bios at default my 930 runs at 2.8, unless it is down clocking itself.
> 
> Core #2 on this xeon runs really cool, 11C lower then its nearest neighbor Core 1. I wonder if the water block is contacting directly above that core perhaps.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you get to feeling better... I am diabetic so I know being sick.


Seems like they all read like that, on my dual socket or my P6T Deluxe v2 with either x5650 or 5660 theere is a 10deg spread.
On ny dual socket MB, socket 2 reads 5deg higher.
I just calibrate the software to what the temp reading is in bios at idle.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> How's everybody else's X58s holding out? Feels like I can get at least another 5 years out of this...


Mine seems to be holding out pretty well so far. Would like to keep it in service for 5 more years or so, with the last three as a home/media server. That is unless some fancy new technology makes it so hard to hold out that I can't, lol...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Ok, cool. I do not remember my 930 ever doing that before, unless it is a feature of only the Xeon's... With my bios at default my 930 runs at 2.8, unless it is down clocking itself.
> 
> Core #2 on this xeon runs really cool, 11C lower then its nearest neighbor Core 1. I wonder if the water block is contacting directly above that core perhaps.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you get to feeling better... I am diabetic so I know being sick.


Intel specifies the turbo bins, usually on a per-core basis. The motherboard manufacturers like to get a bit more aggressive with it (within spec, Intel may say at 4 cores load you get 20x but Asus may force the maximum 22x or something), because one or two more average turbo bins means higher benchmark scores with reviewers and "more performance" so people will buy their boards.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> um turbo lol, they auto turbo up allot
> 
> Sorry for such short answers I don't feel well
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, cool. I do not remember my 930 ever doing that before, unless it is a feature of only the Xeon's... With my bios at default my 930 runs at 2.8, unless it is down clocking itself.
> 
> Core #2 on this xeon runs really cool, 11C lower then its nearest neighbor Core 1. I wonder if the water block is contacting directly above that core perhaps.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you get to feeling better... I am diabetic so I know being sick.
Click to expand...

I don't know if you were on the thread when I asked the same thing about the temps, I have two cores with HT on that is that run 10c cooler, and from searching found this was a common problem with the hex cores, not a huge deal either adj. the temps via the settings in real temp or the ini file in hwmonitor a quick Google will explain how better than me lol

I am not sure but I think I either have diabetes now or congestive heart crap my feet keep swelling up till they hurt and look like balloons at the end of my legs lol. I also have been getting dizzy spells and fast breathing so it seems more like the latter. I know I have to go to the doc just hate sitting there for hours is all


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> Overclocked my machine now that it's starting to get a bit long in the tooth.
> 
> So far I'm completely stable with 190x19, 2:8 memory dividers at "roughly stock" VID (stock VID on auto is 1.22625, lowest my board would set on manual is 1.25625, meh)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lvxjc6
> 
> Too bad it looks like I won't be hitting the magical 4GHz, I'd need a BCLK of ~210(!) to get there on x19!
> 
> How's everybody else's X58s holding out? Feels like I can get at least another 5 years out of this...


not to say you don't know your board or ram but, the 4ghz mark you tried getting to, what are your volts on the QPI? and your IOH? and have you tried it with C1-E off and Turbo off and anything that says spread spectrum? bump your QPI up to 1.35 do'nt go any higher than 1.4 btw on that also add a few ticks of volts to your IOH and make sure that your uncore is only set to double your ram speed or auto,and which if I was you would not worry about getting it to 1600 on the ram so much and run it at 1100~1400 plus use this guide it helped me allot.

EDIT>>>> keep in mind on turbo being set on that it pushes 1 core to 21 multi on your chip when you least expect it lol so you could get a bsod of 0x124 or 0x01E or 0x101 from it just being on

PS>> seen you are running win 8.1 did you ever use win 7 64bit? and if you did and miss the Asus software you can install it on 8.1 I found out how if you wanted to


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> not to say you don't know your board or ram but, the 4ghz mark you tried getting to, what are your volts on the QPI? and your IOH? and have you tried it with C1-E off and Turbo off and anything that says spread spectrum? bump your QPI up to 1.35 do'nt go any higher than 1.4 btw on that also add a few ticks of volts to your IOH and make sure that your uncore is only set to double your ram speed or auto,and which if I was you would not worry about getting it to 1600 on the ram so much and run it at 1100~1400 plus use this guide it helped me allot.
> 
> EDIT>>>> keep in mind on turbo being set on that it pushes 1 core to 21 multi on your chip when you least expect it lol so you could get a bsod of 0x124 or 0x01E or 0x101 from it just being on
> 
> PS>> seen you are running win 8.1 did you ever use win 7 64bit? and if you did and miss the Asus software you can install it on 8.1 I found out how if you wanted to


QPI 1.2v (lowest), IOH 1.1v (lowest) Uncore indeed at 2x RAM speed, QPI is running at ~7GT/s (lowest before "Slow Mode"). Running pretty loose too at 9-9-9-24 2N.

I've done a bench run before trying to get to 4GHz, it did take somewhere around 1.3Vcore and no changes anywhere else if I used 210x19 (200x20 was unstable)

It did fine with and without all the fancy features enabled (C-states, spread spectrum PCIe and CPU, Vdroop correction), but idle temps jumped to ~55C and load temps were like 85C as I live in a tropical country









Looks like if I'd want to get comfortable clocking even higher than what I use now, I'd have to trawl Fleabay for 2.6GHz+ parts (I wanted a X5650 so bad when they flooded the market a few months ago...)

And yep, I was on Win7 64 before 8 came out, and I used the Asus software mostly for fan control. Nowadays it looks too tacky unfortunately (I could install the newer Asus AI suites, but not all features would work) so I just stuck a fan controller behind them and called it a day (Speedfan would have been nice, but it's incompatible with my Dell monitor)


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> not to say you don't know your board or ram but, the 4ghz mark you tried getting to, what are your volts on the QPI? and your IOH? and have you tried it with C1-E off and Turbo off and anything that says spread spectrum? bump your QPI up to 1.35 do'nt go any higher than 1.4 btw on that also add a few ticks of volts to your IOH and make sure that your uncore is only set to double your ram speed or auto,and which if I was you would not worry about getting it to 1600 on the ram so much and run it at 1100~1400 plus use this guide it helped me allot.
> 
> EDIT>>>> keep in mind on turbo being set on that it pushes 1 core to 21 multi on your chip when you least expect it lol so you could get a bsod of 0x124 or 0x01E or 0x101 from it just being on
> 
> PS>> seen you are running win 8.1 did you ever use win 7 64bit? and if you did and miss the Asus software you can install it on 8.1 I found out how if you wanted to
> 
> 
> 
> QPI 1.2v (lowest), IOH 1.1v (lowest) Uncore indeed at 2x RAM speed, QPI is running at ~7GT/s (lowest before "Slow Mode"). Running pretty loose too at 9-9-9-24 2N.
> 
> I've done a bench run before trying to get to 4GHz, it did take somewhere around 1.3Vcore and no changes anywhere else if I used 210x19 (200x20 was unstable)
> It did fine with and without all the fancy features enabled (C-states, spread spectrum PCIe and CPU, Vdroop correction), but idle temps jumped to ~55C and load temps were like 85C as I live in a tropical country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like if I'd want to get comfortable clocking even higher than what I use now, I'd have to trawl Fleabay for 2.6GHz+ parts (I wanted a X5650 so bad when they flooded the market a few months ago...)
> 
> And yep, I was on Win7 64 before 8 came out, and I used the Asus software mostly for fan control. Nowadays it looks too tacky unfortunately (I could install the newer Asus AI suites, but not all features would work) so I just stuck a fan controller behind them and called it a day (Speedfan would have been nice, but it's incompatible with my Dell monitor)
Click to expand...

yeah you need to add QPI volts and IOH volts when you get up over 190~200 that was why I said to set the QPI to 1.35 and then work it down after you get to your desired clock speed, also your IOH being at 1.24~6 could not hurt, I seen your temp was high on the low vcore you were at so figured you lived in a hot area, but the QPI and IOH wont add to the heat much maybe 1~4c max


----------



## notyettoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> How's everybody else's X58s holding out? Feels like I can get at least another 5 years out of this...


I showed up to the x58/xeon party late, but mine's doing so well, I'm considering using it as my main rig instead of my 2700k, I spend most of my time with tons and tons of tabs open in chrome, and the xeon chews right through em while the 2700 bogs down every so often. x58 seems to be snappier while running folding on an ati card than p67.


----------



## Bradford1040

As of 6/7/2014 this is with H100i, but have new water cooling gear going in later today!

UpTime 214049 sec (2 days, 11 hours, 27 min, 29 sec)
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5660 @ 2.80GHz
Max Turbo Boost Multipliers 1C: 24x, 2C: 24x, 3C: 23x, 4C: 23x, 5C: 23x, 6C: 23x
Tjmax Temperature 96 °C (205 °F)
CPU Clock 4595.3 MHz (original: 2800 MHz, overclock: 64%)
QPI Clock 3938.6 MHz
North Bridge Clock 3501.0 MHz
DRAM:FSB Ratio 3:1
CPU 39 °C (102 °F)
Motherboard 40 °C (104 °F)
(real volts after droop) CPU Core 1.448 V
CPU PLL 1.800 V
CPU Voltage 1.45000 V
DRAM Bus Voltage 1.640 V
ICH PCIE 1.600 V
ICH 1.200 V
IOH PCIE 1.580 V
IOH 1.260 V
QPI/DRAM Core Volt 1.35000 V
CHA CTRL 0.500 X
CHA DATA 0.500 X
CHB CTRL 0.500 X
CHB DATA 0.500 X
CHC CTRL 0.500 X
CHC DATA 0.500 X
BCLK Frequency 219.00 MHz
CPU Ratio 21x

Memory Timings

CAS Latency (CL) 8T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 8T
RAS Precharge (tRP) 8T
RAS Active Time (tRAS) 20T
Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC) 59T
Command Rate (CR) 2T
RAS To RAS Delay (tRRD) 4T
Write Recovery Time (tWR) 8T
Read To Read Delay (tRTR) Same Rank: 4T, Different Rank: 6T, Different DIMM: 7T
Read To Write Delay (tRTW) Same Rank: 10T, Different Rank: 10T, Different DIMM: 10T
Write To Read Delay (tWTR) 4T, Same Rank: 14T, Different Rank: 5T, Different DIMM: 5T
Write To Write Delay (tWTW) Same Rank: 4T, Different Rank: 7T, Different DIMM: 7T
Read To Precharge Delay (tRTP) 4T
Write To Precharge Delay (tWTP) 18T
Four Activate Window Delay (tFAW) 20T
Write CAS Latency (tWCL) 6T
CKE Min. Pulse Width (tCKE) 3T
Refresh Period (tREF) 4072T
Round Trip Latency (tRTL) 73T
Burst Length (BL) 8

I just grabed a few settings for you Jetpak12!

Just a FYI I will be editing this post only for settings, that way the thread dose not get cluttered


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> yeah you need to add QPI volts and IOH volts when you get up over 190~200 that was why I said to set the QPI to 1.35 and then work it down after you get to your desired clock speed, also your IOH being at 1.24~6 could not hurt, I seen your temp was high on the low vcore you were at so figured you lived in a hot area, but the QPI and IOH wont add to the heat much maybe 1~4c max


You're the man, man. Finally got to 4GHz on 1.27Vcore.

IBT'd everything at stock (except for setting 200x20/211x19, seems that they act mostly the same) and noticed that once I started upping memory usage, the whole thing crashes.

Raised voltages for memory controller (this chip has a particularly weak one, it sometimes acts up with >3 DIMMs), IOH and QPI and I'm golden. Discovered that I needed to account for Vdroop and stay above 1.20Vcore at 4GHz, as opposed to 1.17 at 3.6-3.8GHz.

Disabling/Enabling Turbo seems to have no effect on stability at [email protected], so I suspect I can clock a bit higher. Temps being what they are, though, this is the part where I start saving up to build a loop


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I don't know if you were on the thread when I asked the same thing about the temps, I have two cores with HT on that is that run 10c cooler, and from searching found this was a common problem with the hex cores, not a huge deal either adj. the temps via the settings in real temp or the ini file in hwmonitor a quick Google will explain how better than me lol
> 
> I am not sure but I think I either have diabetes now or congestive heart crap my feet keep swelling up till they hurt and look like balloons at the end of my legs lol. I also have been getting dizzy spells and fast breathing so it seems more like the latter. I know I have to go to the doc just hate sitting there for hours is all


Please go to the Dr. and get your self checked out, soon.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> yeah you need to add QPI volts and IOH volts when you get up over 190~200 that was why I said to set the QPI to 1.35 and then work it down after you get to your desired clock speed, also your IOH being at 1.24~6 could not hurt, I seen your temp was high on the low vcore you were at so figured you lived in a hot area, but the QPI and IOH wont add to the heat much maybe 1~4c max
> 
> 
> 
> You're the man, man. Finally got to 4GHz on 1.27Vcore.
> 
> IBT'd everything at stock (except for setting 200x20/211x19, seems that they act mostly the same) and noticed that once I started upping memory usage, the whole thing crashes.
> 
> Raised voltages for memory controller (this chip has a particularly weak one, it sometimes acts up with >3 DIMMs), IOH and QPI and I'm golden. Discovered that I needed to account for Vdroop and stay above 1.20Vcore at 4GHz, as opposed to 1.17 at 3.6-3.8GHz.
> 
> Disabling/Enabling Turbo seems to have no effect on stability at [email protected], so I suspect I can clock a bit higher. Temps being what they are, though, this is the part where I start saving up to build a loop
Click to expand...

I am very happy, glad I was able to help. BTW I have posted a few settings I grabbed out of Aida64 back a few posts and will be editing it as I go along ( am not on water yet just a H100i) after I am on water I am sure settings will change but going to keep the H100i and water loop separate as far as the settings posted to help both the Air/closed loop and water cooling guys both

BTW I am not sure as I never OC'ed my 55** chips but think you got a great chip there 1.27v at 4.2ghz is great
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I don't know if you were on the thread when I asked the same thing about the temps, I have two cores with HT on that is that run 10c cooler, and from searching found this was a common problem with the hex cores, not a huge deal either adj. the temps via the settings in real temp or the ini file in hwmonitor a quick Google will explain how better than me lol
> 
> I am not sure but I think I either have diabetes now or congestive heart crap my feet keep swelling up till they hurt and look like balloons at the end of my legs lol. I also have been getting dizzy spells and fast breathing so it seems more like the latter. I know I have to go to the doc just hate sitting there for hours is all
> 
> 
> 
> Please go to the Dr. and get your self checked out, soon.
Click to expand...

I am going to mom, lol I just hate the doctor. I see one every 3 months anyway for pain management (the ever so lovely pain pills,lol) and they keep telling me I need to see my Primary care doc because of my heart rate. So I will have to go soon


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> PS>> seen you are running win 8.1 did you ever use win 7 64bit? and if you did and miss the Asus software you can install it on 8.1 I found out how if you wanted to


What software are you thinking of? Something for monitoring or something that can change bios settings on the fly while in windows?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> PS>> seen you are running win 8.1 did you ever use win 7 64bit? and if you did and miss the Asus software you can install it on 8.1 I found out how if you wanted to
> 
> 
> 
> What software are you thinking of? Something for monitoring or something that can change bios settings on the fly while in windows?
Click to expand...

yeah like turbo-v and the probe thing software it can all be installed on 8.1 by going to the direct exe and right clicking it select properties then compatibility (do it for all users, this is on the install exe btw) select admin and select of all OS'es windows 98 lol trust me it works after install I believe you don't need to set compatibility (I forgot if that needs it or not, went back to win 7 64bit) but if so just do it windows 98 again for the run exe

hope I explained that right?

told all you I suck at explaining things lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I am very happy, glad I was able to help. BTW I have posted a few settings I grabbed out of Aida64 back a few posts and will be editing it as I go along ( am not on water yet just a H100i) after I am on water I am sure settings will change but going to keep the H100i and water loop separate as far as the settings posted to help both the Air/closed loop and water cooling guys both
> 
> BTW I am not sure as I never OC'ed my 55** chips but think you got a great chip there 1.27v at 4.2ghz is great
> I am going to mom, lol I just hate the doctor. I see one every 3 months anyway for pain management (the ever so lovely pain pills,lol) and they keep telling me I need to see my Primary care doc because of my heart rate. So I will have to go soon


If you walk away from your home every morning just after breakfast for at least 20 minutes (10 minutes out and 10 minutes back) and then every evening about 3-4 hours before your bedtime you will be amazed at how much your heart rate will come down, plus blood sugar levels and blood pressure will all normalize. You will feel much better over all just from a little exercise every day. But see the doctor before you change any routine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> yeah like turbo-v and the probe thing software it can all be installed on 8.1 by going to the direct exe and right clicking it select properties then compatibility (do it for all users, this is on the install exe btw) select admin and select of all OS'es windows 98 lol trust me it works after install I believe you don't need to set compatibility (I forgot if that needs it or not, went back to win 7 64bit) but if so just do it windows 98 again for the run exe
> 
> hope I explained that right?
> 
> told all you I suck at explaining things lol


I wish they would have kept Turbo V updated over the years and fine tuned the UI a bit more. Although I see that program more for fine tuning, rather than actual overclocking with.

Why would you go back to Win 7, since it is easy to make Win8 look and act exactly like 7, only faster?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> If you walk away from your home every morning just after breakfast for at least 20 minutes (10 minutes out and 10 minutes back) and then every evening about 3-4 hours before your bedtime you will be amazed at how much your heart rate will come down, plus blood sugar levels and blood pressure will all normalize. You will feel much better over all just from a little exercise every day. But see the doctor before you change any routine.
> I wish they would have kept Turbo V updated over the years and fine tuned the UI a bit more. Although I see that program more for fine tuning, rather than actual overclocking with.
> 
> Why would you go back to Win 7, since it is easy to make Win8 look and act exactly like 7, only faster?


Compatibility problems.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I am very happy, glad I was able to help. BTW I have posted a few settings I grabbed out of Aida64 back a few posts and will be editing it as I go along ( am not on water yet just a H100i) after I am on water I am sure settings will change but going to keep the H100i and water loop separate as far as the settings posted to help both the Air/closed loop and water cooling guys both
> 
> BTW I am not sure as I never OC'ed my 55** chips but think you got a great chip there 1.27v at 4.2ghz is great
> I am going to mom, lol I just hate the doctor. I see one every 3 months anyway for pain management (the ever so lovely pain pills,lol) and they keep telling me I need to see my Primary care doc because of my heart rate. So I will have to go soon
> 
> 
> 
> If you walk away from your home every morning just after breakfast for at least 20 minutes (10 minutes out and 10 minutes back) and then every evening about 3-4 hours before your bedtime you will be amazed at how much your heart rate will come down, plus blood sugar levels and blood pressure will all normalize. You will feel much better over all just from a little exercise every day. But see the doctor before you change any routine.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> yeah like turbo-v and the probe thing software it can all be installed on 8.1 by going to the direct exe and right clicking it select properties then compatibility (do it for all users, this is on the install exe btw) select admin and select of all OS'es windows 98 lol trust me it works after install I believe you don't need to set compatibility (I forgot if that needs it or not, went back to win 7 64bit) but if so just do it windows 98 again for the run exe
> 
> hope I explained that right?
> 
> told all you I suck at explaining things lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish they would have kept Turbo V updated over the years and fine tuned the UI a bit more. Although I see that program more for fine tuning, rather than actual overclocking with.
> 
> Why would you go back to Win 7, since it is easy to make Win8 look and act exactly like 7, only faster?
Click to expand...

did you try that? I worked for me and the few PC's I have around here as well, and I went back to 7 for HWbot reasons and I had a few issues with a few programs that just would not run right on 8 and I needed them. I own both 7 and 8 and have the stardock stuff to make it just like 7 and Linux slammed together lol so I agree it was eay to make it feel the same but the programs did not agree so I lost that battle and programs won! I have 8 still on a few PC's that I have around here but there is another issue that is coming up, and that is network problems when a 8 system logs on to the network and logs off, I can't see why but it kicks everyone off and kills transfers between servers so just many many issues that I don't have time to figure out or fix myself. I will give 8 some time like I did 7 to mature and work out bugs

I have a 2012 server rig going as well and it has the same issues with the net, most my servers are Linux based as I enjoy the OS so much better for that type of work, plus the extra resources you get by not using windows helps some of the older equipment get by a few more years


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timeofdoom*
> 
> Right, so let's try that again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/147txs












OCN Username does not match the submit name.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/lvxjc6
> 
> Too bad it looks like I won't be hitting the magical 4GHz, I'd need a BCLK of ~210(!) to get there on x19!
> 
> How's everybody else's X58s holding out? Feels like I can get at least another 5 years out of this...


http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg

I'm not planning to upgrade until 2016 or later. I'm personally waiting on Skylake-E at this point.


----------



## alancsalt

This image gets used in a few threads to explain inserting the user-name....


----------



## Kana-Maru

I always wanted to throw one of those in my very first post. I saw that on OCN for awhile, but I didn't want to use it without permission or whatever. I've seen a couple of them here on OCN so I guess I can use it then.


----------



## alancsalt

Sure can!









It's for the newer CPUz.


----------



## Bradford1040

Ebay X5675 for 259 usd

Just figured if anyone was looking


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I always wanted to throw one of those in my very first post. I saw that on OCN for awhile, but I didn't want to use it without permission or whatever. I've seen a couple of them here on OCN so I guess I can use it then.


Do you need OC validation with a x58+Xeon or just validation from CPU-Z that you have a Xeon on your x58? I played around today and learned a few things, but family from Texas visited and I quickly put my rig back to stock. Wondering if you want us to have our final daily overclocks before we validate it and join the club. I plan on working towards 200x20, or anything at or above 3.6ghz but a bad headache has completely shut me down. Maybe on Sunday I will start over. Oh, I discovered the XMP profile no longer works as I now just have a red blinking led on the mobo (not sure what code it was spitting out but it would not boot using XMP), so I am concerned that my DRAM no longer works at 1600mhz, even at 1.6v (its 1.5v certified sticks). May be forced to run 1333 or so.


----------



## iiNTEL

Possibly stupid question but I can't find a definitive answer, is there a physical difference between x5660/x5670?

For instance, if I have both chips in identical systems, both at 4ghz, will there be a performance difference?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iiNTEL*
> 
> Possibly stupid question but I can't find a definitive answer, is there a physical difference between x5660/x5670?
> 
> For instance, if I have both chips in identical systems, both at 4ghz, will there be a performance difference?


If the settings are identical then the answer would be no, there would be no discernable difference in performance. Although that assumes the health of both chips are also identical.


----------



## iiNTEL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> If the settings are identical then the answer would be no, there would be no discernable difference in performance. Although that assumes the health of both chips are also identical.


For what chips does that apply to?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Sure can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's for the newer CPUz.


Thanks and I'll definitely post add it when I update the membership list again very soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Do you need OC validation with a x58+Xeon or just validation from CPU-Z that you have a Xeon on your x58? I played around today and learned a few things, but family from Texas visited and I quickly put my rig back to stock. Wondering if you want us to have our final daily overclocks before we validate it and join the club. I plan on working towards 200x20, or anything at or above 3.6ghz but a bad headache has completely shut me down. Maybe on Sunday I will start over. Oh, I discovered the XMP profile no longer works as I now just have a red blinking led on the mobo (not sure what code it was spitting out but it would not boot using XMP), so I am concerned that my DRAM no longer works at 1600mhz, even at 1.6v (its 1.5v certified sticks). May be forced to run 1333 or so.


Man it looks like you are having issues with the overclock. I believe DRAM voltage is safe up to 1.65v. Sometimes you can't trust XMP settings. XMP throws all kinds of numbers out and I have to modify them.

The moment you post a CPU-Z link you are in the club. In can be underclocked for all I care. If I see your OCN name and a Xeon+X58 in the validation link, you are in and being added. Easy as that. I added the MB+BIOS to help others. Those who might wondering if their motherboard supports hexa-cores and which BIOS update is needed\suggested.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iiNTEL*
> 
> For what chips does that apply to?


That applies for all chips that are the same exact architecture. The only difference between the two you mentioned is the x5670 has one multiplier higher as default so it runs one multi higher. If the chips are identical and are of equal health, then you can expect equal performance with the assumption everything else is equal.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors#.22Gulftown.22_.2832_nm.29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Thanks and I'll definitely post add it when I update the membership list again very soon.
> Man it looks like you are having issues with the overclock. I believe DRAM voltage is safe up to 1.65v. Sometimes you can't trust XMP settings. XMP throws all kinds of numbers out and I have to modify them.
> 
> The moment you post a CPU-Z link you are in the club. In can be underclocked for all I care. If I see your OCN name and a Xeon+X58 in the validation link, you are in and being added. Easy as that. I added the MB+BIOS to help others. Those who might wondering if their motherboard supports hexa-cores and which BIOS update is needed\suggested.


Ok thanks, I was just more or less curious really. I don't think I am having problems yet, although I do not remember the XMP profile ever failing before. However, I never used it as I always had my memory manually set at 1600. I do not want to go higher on voltage as it is 1.5v dimms. Its just been 4 years since I spent a lot of time playing with settings and overclocking, and this is a different chip. Today when my two cousins and uncle left for the Hotel I was going to work on it some more but a really bad headache set it and I could not handle looking at the screen anymore. Its still bugging me right now which I am going to take care of by going to bed after this post, lol.

I can already feel the difference with this CPU...


----------



## Kana-Maru

Hope you feel better soon man. You were correct about that 1 extra multiplier as well.

The X5670 only differences from the X5660 are the multiplier [X5660[x24] - X5670[x25], and the higher clock speed\frequency. The X5650 is still the best bang for your buck right now. Everything else seems to be inflated. You can catch some decent deals, but the X5650 seems to be pretty consistent with the lower prices.

I'll also post my X5660 low usage results here. I posted this in the middle of my X5660 topic:

*X5660 @ 4.2Ghz*

_-Stable & Passed Multiple Stability Tests
Ambient Temp: 20c
CPU Temp Min: 22c [Idle]
CPU Temp Max: 58c [peak during stability test]
CPU Temp Avg: 39c - 45c 100% Load [approx. 42c]

Voltage: Offset
Idle: 0.98v - 1.03v
Load: 1.25v_

http://i57.tinypic.com/2d6up20.jpg
----

*X5660 @ 4Ghz Stable*

I couldn't find the data for this. I might have placed it in another folder. I don't feel like looking for it right now since I have a lot of folders with X5660 data. I do have this info from my X5660 topic:

*- 65 minute everyday usage [web browsing, Youtube, MS Office etc]*
_[email protected]
Ambient: 21c
CPU Temp Idle: 23c-25c
CPU Temp Max: 33c
CPU Temp Avg: 24c

Voltage: Offset
Idle: 0.96v - 1.12v [varies and depends on the CPU Usage %]
Average: 1.04v

IntelBurnTest v2.54 results
Ambient: 21c
CPU Temp Max: 52c
CPU Temp Avg: 46c

Voltage:
100% Load: 1.22v_
---

Voltage: 1.20v


----

*X5660 @ 3.8Ghz Stable*

Same excuse as above. I only have the vCore seen in the screenshot below.

Voltage: 1.168v



I've ran all of the setups for weeks with no issues with stability testing and everyday usage.


----------



## Bradford1040

Once again Kana you got a great chip man, I don't think I can get as low as you on the volts.

I know this has nothing to do with the thread I was just seeing the difference between a old sata 2 ssd and my Hdd raid 5 and was surprised at the results


----------



## jboudwin

Ticket for admission submitted to CPU-Z validation. Check it Kana. Discovered my problem was VDroop. With it on I could not predict voltage on the CPU. With CPU Vcore set at 1.35v I was seeing 1.19v with VDroop on and 1.376v with it off. Now I have been able to achieve an OC of 3.94 when prior all I could manage was 3.0 with VDroop on. VDroop just kept undervolting the CPU despite BIOS settings. So far temps are running in the low 60's under custom water cooling. Was very frustrated but can now keep tweaking.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I set my cpu and qpi both to 1.35, and in HWiNFO the cpu shows 1.349 and QPI shows 1.33. Isn't that what VDroop is? A symptom when the board does not supply the true amount of V that you set in the BIOS? How do you turn OFF a symptom?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I set my cpu and qpi both to 1.35, and in HWiNFO the cpu shows 1.349 and QPI shows 1.33. Isn't that what VDroop is? A symptom when the board does not supply the true amount of V that you set in the BIOS? How do you turn OFF a symptom?


That isn't vdroop, that is just sensors in windows not being accurate as always. You can see Vdroop by setting the voltage to a fixed amount, in your case 1.350V and then running it under load, then CPU-Z would show it dropping from 1.349V or whatever to say 1.310V or more. Usually large Vdroop is very noticeable. You can set your LLC to extreme (I think that is the highest setting on Asus boards) but it is better for the life of the chip to let it droop slightly. I usually go to the second from the highest LLC setting.


----------



## Firehawk

VDroop occurs when the chip is under load. You'll set a certain voltage in the BIOS and it will run at that at stock, but when you load the chip the voltage droops because there are more components requiring power at the same time. It runs havoc with OCs because you'll need to compensate for the adjusted voltage under load to get stable, but as a result you'll be pumping more than necessary in while idling.

This is where VDroop compensation, Load Line Calibration, or whatever your Mobo manufacturer decided to call it, comes in. What it does is it takes the voltage you set in the BIOS and adjusts it up (amount determined by the level selected) when it detects a load on the chip. So if you set 1.3v it should still be around that under load as well, ,maybe 1.32v, instead of 1.27v without it on. It varies of course, I'm just throwing out numbers.


----------



## Scorpion49

If you want to learn about Vdroop and other CPU voltage regulation tidbits here is a great read: http://www.thetechrepository.com/showthread.php?t=126

Here is a snippet about Vdroop:
Quote:


> Load line droop (or Vdroop) is an inherent part of any Intel power delivery design. A current proportional to the average current of all active channels flows through load line regulation resistor RFB. The resulting voltage drop across RFB is proportional to the output current, effectively creating an output voltage droop with a steady-state value. Equation 2 dictates the value for RFB that should be choosen to satisfy the Intel VRD specification (the source of RLL) based on a) the number of power delivery phases (N) and b) the equivalent series resistance (ESR) of the inductor used, effectively known as DCR.
> 
> The first question that may come to mind is why droop voltage at all. Truthfully, in most cases the designer may determine that a more cost-effective solution can be achieved by adding droop. Droop can help to reduce the output-voltage spike that results from fast load/current demand changes. The magnitude of the spike is proportional to the magnitude of the load swing and the ESR/ESL of the output capacitor(s) selected. By positioning the no-load voltage (VNL) level near the upper specification limit (bound by the Vccmin load line), a larger negative spike can be sustained without crossing the lower limit. By adding a well controlled output impedance (RLL), the output voltage under load can be effectively 'level shifted' down so that a larger positive spike can be sustained without crossing the upper specification limit (such as when the system suddenly leaves a heavy load condition). This makes sense as the heavier the CPU loading the smaller the potential negative spike and vice versa for lower CPU loading/positive spikes. The resulting system is one in which the system operation point is bound by Vccmin and Vccmax at all times (although short excursions above Vccmax are allowed by design).


----------



## iiNTEL

Alright guys, count me in!

http://valid.x86.fr/6i12xj

This is absolutely not the processor im going to be keeping, still waiting on an RMA to get my correct x5670s. I think im going to make this rig my main build:

XEON x5670 @ 4.0 24/7.
ASUS ROG Rampage III Extreme
16gb Kingston Hyper-x ram @ 1600 (maybe more)
HIS ICEQ x2 r9 290x @ 1100/1400

full custom loop for GPU and CPU (dual 420mm UT60 rads)

Going to retire the intel i7-2600 with dual GTX570's to mining or [email protected] 50000 ppd.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iiNTEL*
> 
> Alright guys, count me in!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6i12xj
> 
> This is absolutely not the processor im going to be keeping, still waiting on an RMA to get my correct x5670s. I think im going to make this rig my main build:
> 
> XEON x5670 @ 4.0 24/7.
> ASUS ROG Rampage III Extreme
> 16gb Kingston Hyper-x ram @ 1600 (maybe more)
> HIS ICEQ x2 r9 290x @ 1100/1400
> 
> full custom loop for GPU and CPU (dual 420mm UT60 rads)
> 
> Going to retire the intel i7-2600 with dual GTX570's to mining or [email protected] 50000 ppd.


L5630, ouch. That thing has a really low multi, you'd be lucky to get 4.0ghz out of it with a really high bus.


----------



## iiNTEL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> L5630, ouch. That thing has a really low multi, you'd be lucky to get 4.0ghz out of it with a really high bus.


Ya I'm not even going to bother trying. I just booted up to make sure the mobo I got off eBay worked good. Which it did. Sending them back tomorrow. Either I'll get 2 x5670s or a full refund. But ya.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> L5630, ouch. That thing has a really low multi, you'd be lucky to get 4.0ghz out of it with a really high bus.


It's a bit going backwards isn't it. A L5520 might pull 60W but it's 2.26GHz LOL.
Even with the gulftown cores and the 32nm process getting it down to 40W isn't enough for 2.26GHz. Intel at it's finest. Going a step backwards


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iiNTEL*
> 
> Alright guys, count me in!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6i12xj
> 
> This is absolutely not the processor im going to be keeping, still waiting on an RMA to get my correct x5670s. I think im going to make this rig my main build:
> 
> XEON x5670 @ 4.0 24/7.
> ASUS ROG Rampage III Extreme
> 16gb Kingston Hyper-x ram @ 1600 (maybe more)
> HIS ICEQ x2 r9 290x @ 1100/1400
> 
> full custom loop for GPU and CPU (dual 420mm UT60 rads)
> 
> Going to retire the intel i7-2600 with dual GTX570's to mining or [email protected] 50000 ppd.


Have you tried using the latest modified special BIOS for your R3E? It has the very latest orom for everything on your mobo, plus it has working TRIM in RAID and extra stuff Asus never released officially.

http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-Asus-Rampage-III-Extreme-ZioMod-Bios-Latest-1601-S15


----------



## iiNTEL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Have you tried using the latest modified special BIOS for your R3E? It has the very latest orom for everything on your mobo, plus it has working TRIM in RAID and extra stuff Asus never released officially.
> 
> http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-Asus-Rampage-III-Extreme-ZioMod-Bios-Latest-1601-S15


You have no idea how much time you just saved me. Thank you sir. I will without a doubt be doing that


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iiNTEL*
> 
> You have no idea how much time you just saved me. Thank you sir. I will without a doubt be doing that


Your welcome.

I'm just happy to see another R3E owner here looking for Xeon club membership.


----------



## iiNTEL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Your welcome.
> 
> I'm just happy to see another R3E owner here looking for Xeon club membership.


Ya. I was getting annoyed not being able to oc my 2600. So. Naturally. I looked up cheap processors with a lot of performance. Found that comparison between the x5660 and the new chips. And for a kid on a minimum wage bugdet, seemed like a no-brainer haha. Got the mobo for 215 and shipping. I'm having a fun 2 weeks


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iiNTEL*
> 
> Ya. I was getting annoyed not being able to oc my 2600. So. Naturally. I looked up cheap processors with a lot of performance. Found that comparison between the x5660 and the new chips. And for a kid on a minimum wage bugdet, seemed like a no-brainer haha. Got the mobo for 215 and shipping. I'm having a fun 2 weeks


http://www.ebay.com/itm/131092988378

X5650 is still on sale for $88 shipped, that is if your not looking for 5ghz territory, lol...


----------



## Bradford1040

water cooling leak tested and 12c cooler!!!! Very happy so far


----------



## EvilMonk

Xeon L5640 2.26Ghz @ 3.98 Ghz and that damn EVGA X58 SLI3 motherboard won't let me push the fsb higher than 190-191 Mhz, I have a X5660 that I will try to switch for my Xeon L5640 in my HP Proliant DL320 G6 to see if it can get higher on overclocking 









validation.
Xeon L5640 @3.98Ghz


----------



## iiNTEL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131092988378
> 
> X5650 is still on sale for $88 shipped, that is if your not looking for 5ghz territory, lol...


I was thinking an x5670 for 5ghz? I know they are the same chip but the 70 oc higher than the 50? Or lottery?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iiNTEL*
> 
> I was thinking an x5670 for 5ghz? I know they are the same chip but the 70 oc higher than the 50? Or lottery?


Its a lottery, but with better odds (i.e multipliers) of winning. There is a X5675 for sale I think for a really good price too. I think bradford posted the link yesterday or the day before.

EDIT: Found it, its a really good chip from a ebayer with a really good seller rating. Link below
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281342274136


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Xeon L5640 2.26Ghz @ 3.98 Ghz and that damn EVGA X58 SLI3 motherboard won't let me push the fsb higher than 190-191 Mhz, I have a X5660 that I will try to switch for my Xeon L5640 in my HP Proliant DL320 G6 to see if it can get higher on overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> validation.
> Xeon L5640 @3.98Ghz


take one of those x5670's you got in the mac pro and give it a go! I have been looking at X5675's lately they are still in the TDP 95w range and higher multi than the 5670 of coarse and they are a newer chip as they were released 2010 vs all the others were 2009, most likely no diff at all but one can hope lol


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> take one of those x5670's you got in the mac pro and give it a go! I have been looking at X5675's lately they are still in the TDP 95w range and higher multi than the 5670 of coarse and they are a newer chip as they were released 2010 vs all the others were 2009, most likely no diff at all but one can hope lol


Yeah I hear you, I'll take a try with the X5660 first, I need the pair in my Mac Pro and I don't want to make my 6k$ workstation useless until I can find a x5670 on eBay for cheap







:thumb:
Still I'll give it a try with both and will find out what to do once I see if the overclocking difference between the x5670 and the x5660 is worth it lol


----------



## Razroid

Do check out my build log! the rig is not up yet so I can't post a cpuz validation link :/

http://www.overclock.net/t/1460391/build-log-project-tree-diagram


----------



## EvilMonk

Well I can't seem to get a 200 Mhz FSB for now so I went back to 190 and will try mhz by mhz to increase it.
Anyone has tips that might help me?
right now the X5660 runs at 4.36 Ghz
X5660 @ 4.36 Ghz


----------



## EvilMonk

I'm able to get it to 4.43 Ghz now







will continue to increase the FSB








[email protected] 4.43Ghz


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Yeah I hear you, I'll take a try with the X5660 first, I need the pair in my Mac Pro and I don't want to make my 6k$ workstation useless until I can find a x5670 on eBay for cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> Still I'll give it a try with both and will find out what to do once I see if the overclocking difference between the x5670 and the x5660 is worth it lol


Just a heads up:

IIRC, unless you previously upgraded your S1366 Mac Pro, the processor is a *delidded* chip.

This might be a problem as no non-Apple 1366 chips have been made without the IHS, as it's soldered down everywhere else. You'll have to look into using washers for spacing if you want to use the chip that came with your Mac Pro.


----------



## EvilMonk

They
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> Just a heads up:
> 
> IIRC, unless you previously upgraded your S1366 Mac Pro, the processor is a *delidded* chip.
> This might be a problem as no non-Apple 1366 chips have been made without the IHS, as it's soldered down everywhere else. You'll have to look into using washers for spacing if you want to use the chip that came with your Mac Pro.


Not the 2010 model, its only the 2009 model that don't have the heat spreader on them, its know as the Mac Pro 4,1... Early 2009
The 2010 Mac Pro has the IHS on the CPU, I already changed the thermal grease on them when I cleaned up the dust inside the case 2 years ago.


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> They
> Not the 2010 model, its only the 2009 model that don't have the heat spreader on them, its know as the Mac Pro 4,1... Early 2009
> The 2010 Mac Pro has the IHS on the CPU, I already changed the thermal grease on them when I cleaned up the dust inside the case 2 years ago.


Huh, I didn't know that. That's nice to know, when I worked on a MacPro4,1 some time ago the lidless processor stumped the crap out of me, good times.

Side note:

Took a break today and fired up Watch_Dogs, a few seconds into the game, my PSU's OCP kicked in lol. Looks like 550W isn't enough for an OC'd CPU and power-hungry ancient GPU, I'll have to downclock for now and upgrade later


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> They
> 
> Not the 2010 model, its only the 2009 model that don't have the heat spreader on them, its know as the Mac Pro 4,1... Early 2009
> 
> The 2010 Mac Pro has the IHS on the CPU, I already changed the thermal grease on them when I cleaned up the dust inside the case 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh, I didn't know that. That's nice to know, when I worked on a MacPro4,1 some time ago the lidless processor stumped the crap out of me, good times.
> 
> Side note:
> Took a break today and fired up Watch_Dogs, a few seconds into the game, my PSU's OCP kicked in lol. Looks like 550W isn't enough for an OC'd CPU and power-hungry ancient GPU, I'll have to downclock for now and upgrade later
Click to expand...

your card/gpu is not that old, I still have rigs with gtx 260's in them and celive it or not that rig still runs games very good (that is dx 10.1 gpu only though) but you are only running a 550 watt psu with a 580 and a hex core so that is a very small psu for that kind of rig. I would have a 750 or better in there, but I am one of the psu overkill people lol


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> your card/gpu is not that old, I still have rigs with gtx 260's in them and celive it or not that rig still runs games very good (that is dx 10.1 gpu only though) but you are only running a 550 watt psu with a 580 and a hex core so that is a very small psu for that kind of rig. I would have a 750 or better in there, but I am one of the psu overkill people lol


BTW I managed 4.5 Ghz on the X5660 and I didnt spend time tweaking and testing different voltages and other settings.
You have any advises that might help me overclock the X5660 a little higher?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> your card/gpu is not that old, I still have rigs with gtx 260's in them and celive it or not that rig still runs games very good (that is dx 10.1 gpu only though) but you are only running a 550 watt psu with a 580 and a hex core so that is a very small psu for that kind of rig. I would have a 750 or better in there, but I am one of the psu overkill people lol
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I managed 4.5 Ghz on the X5660 and I didnt spend time tweaking and testing different voltages and other settings.
> You have any advises that might help me overclock the X5660 a little higher?
Click to expand...

yeah I have been posting settings for all 6 cores and 12 threads at 4.6ghz, which is much better than 2 cores at 4.6 and 4 cores at 4.3 I think it is, using the turbo multi which is 23 did not do me any justice in benchmarks or games. I will try and explain more in a bit, I have been working on my water loop all day and am tired to the point I keep nodding off and slamming into the keyboard lol (I am sure we have all been there) I am pretty sure we can get you to about the same spot as long as you have good cooling

Kingston SSD 120gig for 60 bucks


----------



## Kana-Maru

Man it's hard to not get that 120GB SSD for $60. After my last run in with an SSD I think I'll stick with HDDs a little longer. My last SSD died in less than 10 months IIRC. I've been thinking about setting up water cooling for my X58 for sometime now. I actually almost pulled the trigger and setup a custom water loop kit last year. Decided to stick with my Antec Kuhler H2O 620. I guess I'll try out some different thermal paste eventually.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Man it's hard to not get that 120GB SSD for $60. After my last run in with an SSD I think I'll stick with HDDs a little longer. My last SSD died in less than 10 months IIRC. I've been thinking about setting up water cooling for my X58 for sometime now. I actually almost pulled the trigger and setup a custom water loop kit last year. Decided to stick with my Antec Kuhler H2O 620. I guess I'll try out some different thermal paste eventually.


Was it a sandforce drive? SSD's are perfectly reliable as long as they weren't early sandforce models. I have an OCZ 30GB I got in 2008 that had had over 40TB written to it and still going strong as my Linux drive. I've only ever had one die on me, and it really didn't die it just needed a firmware flash.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Lol you guys Crack me up, I've had 4 early ocz vertexs and was on their waiting list as one of the first early adopters to get them, 1 60gb Vertex 2, 2 Vertex 3's, 1 Intel 320, 1 Intel 520, 2 Crucial C300's, and 2 Samsung 840 Pros and still not once has a drive ever died. I have a closet full of dead hdd's though. Oh I also have a Intel mSATA 20gb SSD with slc NAND that I have no clue what to do with it.

The most important and biggest performance improvements to ever come to computers are ssd's. You are really missing out on the amazing benefits by letting one bad and rare SSD ruin it for you. Get a good drive from Samsung and be done with the worries mate. Hdd's are a thing of the past for desktops. For servers it only makes sense.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Lol you guys Crack me up, I've had 4 early ocz vertexs and was on their waiting list as one of the first early adopters to get them, 1 60gb Vertex 2, 2 Vertex 3's, 1 Intel 320, 1 Intel 520, 2 Crucial C300's, and 2 Samsung 840 Pros and still not once has a drive ever died. I have a closet full of dead hdd's though. Oh I also have a Intel mSATA 20gb SSD with slc NAND that I have no clue what to do with it.
> 
> The most important and biggest performance improvements to ever come to computers are ssd's. You are really missing out on the amazing benefits by letting one bad and rare SSD ruin it for you. Get a good drive from Samsung and be done with the worries mate. Hdd's are a thing of the past for desktops. For servers it only makes sense.


Agreed wholeheartedly. I paid $499 for my 30GB when it was new back in 2008-ish. It was the single biggest improvement I've ever had to my computing experience, and I will not own a rig without the OS at least on an SSD. I highly recommend the Samsung 840 EVO, I have two of the 250GB (got the second one from Best Buy on a pricing mistake for $89) as they are very fast and reliable drives for a good price.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Lol you guys Crack me up, I've had 4 early ocz vertexs and was on their waiting list as one of the first early adopters to get them, 1 60gb Vertex 2, 2 Vertex 3's, 1 Intel 320, 1 Intel 520, 2 Crucial C300's, and 2 Samsung 840 Pros and still not once has a drive ever died. I have a closet full of dead hdd's though. Oh I also have a Intel mSATA 20gb SSD with slc NAND that I have no clue what to do with it.
> 
> The most important and biggest performance improvements to ever come to computers are ssd's. You are really missing out on the amazing benefits by letting one bad and rare SSD ruin it for you. Get a good drive from Samsung and be done with the worries mate. Hdd's are a thing of the past for desktops. For servers it only makes sense.


If you ask me the last SSD I'll recommend is a samsung. There's a long list of my complains about them and it's not going to be written here. Apart from one of them being it's TLC. Come on, you can get a Crucial M500 250GB cheaper than you can buy a 250GB EVO.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> If you ask me the last SSD I'll recommend is a samsung. There's a long list of my complains about them and it's not going to be written here. Apart from one of them being it's TLC. Come on, you can get a Crucial M500 250GB cheaper than you can buy a 250GB EVO.


Yeah I am afraid of TLC as well, so I probably won't be going down that road any time soon, unless the NAND becomes more reliable and the drive itself really cheap. For an OS on an Enthusiast Class machine I see no other option than a flagship SSD such as the Samsung 840's. But the fact is standard spinning drives have a higher fail rate, 5% on average than SSD's do which are down to their lowest numbers ever, only 1.5% (and less than 1% for Samsung). Last year I purchased a 2TB WD drive, to replace a 1.5tb for the server and it died during its first fillup of data (not to mention the massive amount of time it costed me), the replacement seems to be working OK but HDD's in general are MUCH more worrisome to me. If I could afford it I would get 8, 1TB Samsung SSD's and put them in the Server and be done with the constant fears. I purchased monitoring software just because I hate HDD's higher failure rates. Hopefully DrivePool will detect when another HDD is starting to go bad (ones already showing 73% health) and take the necessary steps to protect the data.

My 60gb Vertex 2 Sandforce drive is the main OS drive for my Windows Home Server and it has been running impressively strong, without a hiccup since about mid 2011. Thankfully its only a OS drive so nothing important is resting on it.

HDD failure rate goes through the roof the longer you use it.
http://www.tomshardware.com/gallery/ssdfailurerates_1024,0101-302141-9812-0-0-0-jpg-.html


----------



## bill1024

I have used 2 Adata, 3 Intel, 1 Sandisk, and 2 Kingston SSDs. One Kingston was DOA, and the return was not a problem.
Drives vary in size from 60, 80, 128, 180 and 240 gb Other than that one DOA, I haven't had one other problem at all.
I believe a SSD is one of the best upgrades one can make on their older system $ for $ Fast startup and shutdown, snappy response and smooth game play.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> yeah I have been posting settings for all 6 cores and 12 threads at 4.6ghz, which is much better than 2 cores at 4.6 and 4 cores at 4.3 I think it is, using the turbo multi which is 23 did not do me any justice in benchmarks or games. I will try and explain more in a bit, I have been working on my water loop all day and am tired to the point I keep nodding off and slamming into the keyboard lol (I am sure we have all been there) I am pretty sure we can get you to about the same spot as long as you have good cooling
> 
> Kingston SSD 120gig for 60 bucks


Thanks!
I have a corsair H100 with 4 high performance / quiet scythe fans in push / pull configuration in a XL-ATX Antec 280 case, the cooling is quite good and I tested the CPU overclocked to 4.5 Ghz @ 1.38 volt and it never gets above 53 celsius under load







The base of the CPU cooler has been polished with 600 grit sandpaper and I am starting to think of doing it with the CPU heat spreader... do you think it would be a good idea? Thanks!


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Lol you guys Crack me up, I've had 4 early ocz vertexs and was on their waiting list as one of the first early adopters to get them, 1 60gb Vertex 2, 2 Vertex 3's, 1 Intel 320, 1 Intel 520, 2 Crucial C300's, and 2 Samsung 840 Pros and still not once has a drive ever died. I have a closet full of dead hdd's though. Oh I also have a Intel mSATA 20gb SSD with slc NAND that I have no clue what to do with it.
> 
> The most important and biggest performance improvements to ever come to computers are ssd's. You are really missing out on the amazing benefits by letting one bad and rare SSD ruin it for you. Get a good drive from Samsung and be done with the worries mate. Hdd's are a thing of the past for desktops. For servers it only makes sense.


I have a couple of 240 Gb M500 and 2 480 Gb M500 in my gaming PC never had an issue with them... The only drives that gave me problems are the damn Mushkins... I lost one Enhanced chronos 480 Gb after 4 months in my Mac Pro and a 120 Gb Calypso after 1 month... Beside that I had OCZ agility 2 and 4 that are still going strong and I have 2 Crucial M4 128 Gb, 2 corsair Nova (Indilinx conroller) 128 Gb plus 1 Samsung 820 120 Gb and all are still working great... Nothing like the damn Mushkins that are a pain in the ass...


----------



## EvilMonk

I'm using a 1Tb Seagate 7.2k SATA 6G hybrid drive in my PS4 and I have to say I notice a good difference compared to the drive that came with it... It loads levels in Metal Gear and Wolfenstein a lot faster!!! I think I might try 3 of the desktop drives in raid 5 in one of my HP Proliant servers to see if it gives better performances...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I wish my mobo (and Servers) had SAS connectors, or some simple way to convert a SAS drive to SATA, because I would love to own 4 Ultrastar SSD800's and put them into RAID0 and never have to worry about failure for the next 10 years, or speed for at least the next 5 years, lol. Not sure how much those enterprise class SSD's cost but I assume it is nothing short of insanity... Just one of those matches the speed of 4 Samsung 840's in RAID0 (IOPs anyway) so long its on a 12GB/s Serial Attached SCSI port. As you can guess there is nothing I hate more than slow transfer speeds, anything under 250 MB/s bothers me. That's why my R3E has its ports populated with SSD's only. And even then I am not satisfied with the lousy 120 MB/s speed I have between my server and workstation....

If only I could find a really nice water block for a LSI card, I think I would finally make the move (again) to real RAID on all the machines here.

This is my dream SSD, but sadly I keep waking up to reality which sucks...
http://www.hgst.com/solid-state-storage/enterprise-ssd/sas-ssd/ultrastar-ssd800mh


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I wish my mobo (and Servers) had SAS connectors, or some simple way to convert a SAS drive to SATA, because I would love to own 4 Ultrastar SSD800's and put them into RAID0 and never have to worry about failure for the next 10 years, or speed for at least the next 5 years, lol. Not sure how much those enterprise class SSD's cost but I assume it is nothing short of insanity... Just one of those matches the speed of 4 Samsung 840's in RAID0 (IOPs anyway) so long its on a 12GB/s Serial Attached SCSI port. As you can guess there is nothing I hate more than slow transfer speeds, anything under 250 MB/s bothers me. That's why my R3E has its ports populated with SSD's only. And even then I am not satisfied with the lousy 120 MB/s speed I have between my server and workstation....
> 
> If only I could find a really nice water block for a LSI card, I think I would finally make the move (again) to real RAID on all the machines here.
> 
> This is my dream SSD, but sadly I keep waking up to reality which sucks...
> http://www.hgst.com/solid-state-storage/enterprise-ssd/sas-ssd/ultrastar-ssd800mh


You can find some HP Smart Array P410 that are SAS 6Gbps compatible with 512 to 1024 Mb and battery for around 130$, I have 4 of them in my servers. There are also P400 with 256 to 512 Mb and battery for around 70$, I have 3 of them, the difference is that they are SAS 3Gbps instead but both are based on LSI chips and are working great! I know the Dell Perc also mostly use LSI chips so does IBM ServeRAID controllers. I run most of the servers on SAS 6Gbps 10k 300Gb drives in RAID 5 and get around 7 to 800 Mb of throughput with 8 drives with one set as spare. I have 2 M4 in RAID 0 in my DL360 G6 and they give me a good 700mb per second of throughput... SSD are definitely the way to go but they are still too expensive to get 8 of them on a raid 0 setup for now...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I have a couple of 240 Gb M500 and 2 480 Gb M500 in my gaming PC never had an issue with them... The only drives that gave me problems are the damn Mushkins... I lost one Enhanced chronos 480 Gb after 4 months in my Mac Pro and a 120 Gb Calypso after 1 month... Beside that I had OCZ agility 2 and 4 that are still going strong and I have 2 Crucial M4 128 Gb, 2 corsair Nova (Indilinx conroller) 128 Gb plus 1 Samsung 820 120 Gb and all are still working great... Nothing like the damn Mushkins that are a pain in the ass...


My sister in law had a refresh original Vertex get panic locked, but I figured out how to save it. My father had a problem with a Intel drive, but had no problem at all with the RMA. The only SSD's I have kept myself are the Samsungs and the Crucials, and one Vertex for the Server, but everything else has been given away to family or friends or put into Netbooks or Laptops. I had a third C300 I forgot to mention but it resides in my main business Laptop. The C300's are the only Enterprise class SSD that were sold to the general public as consumer drives, so I expect nothing to ever happen to them and I will never sell them or give them away. lol


----------



## EvilMonk

I'm running a HP StorageWorks MSA60 with 12 Western Digital RE4 1.5 Tb SATA 3Gbps drives in RAID 5 with one drive set as spare and get a throughput of around 900mb/s from the Drive Array to the Server hooked up to a HP Smart Array P212 256Mb in a HP DL380 G5 Storage Server and the choking point is always the damn ethernet switch  From the server to the array the performances are great but from the Server to my Workstations the performances are limited to around 120 mb/s and it just really start to get annoying


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> You can find some HP Smart Array P410 that are SAS 6Gbps compatible with 512 to 1024 Mb and battery for around 130$, I have 4 of them in my servers. There are also P400 with 256 to 512 Mb and battery for around 70$, I have 3 of them, the difference is that they are SAS 3Gbps instead but both are based on LSI chips and are working great! I know the Dell Perc also mostly use LSI chips so does IBM ServeRAID controllers. I run most of the servers on SAS 6Gbps 10k 300Gb drives in RAID 5 and get around 7 to 800 Mb of throughput with 8 drives with one set as spare. I have 2 M4 in RAID 0 in my DL360 G6 and they give me a good 700mb per second of throughput... SSD are definitely the way to go but they are still too expensive to get 8 of them on a raid 0 setup for now...


What he wants is 12GB/s SATA which ... don't exist







If you want a saturated SATA3 just buy a Plextor M5 Pro


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What he wants is 12GB/s SATA which ... don't exist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a saturated SATA3 just buy a Plextor M5 Pro


But 12G SAS does exist


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> You can find some HP Smart Array P410 that are SAS 6Gbps compatible with 512 to 1024 Mb and battery for around 130$, I have 4 of them in my servers. SSD are definitely the way to go but they are still too expensive to get 8 of them on a raid 0 setup for now...


Yeah they are not an option for storage, that is for sure. But for OS, Apps, Game Loading and shear transfer, it is the only option for me. When my Mother has me rip a new Blu Ray she just bought, and then asks me to transfer it to the Plex server, I cringe at the amount of time I know I will be investing, but I love her, so I do it without complaining. If only the 1GB/s network was truly 1GB/s speeds, I wouldn't be so unhappy about doing it for her. Now the trick is finding a way to make the server accept large transfers to a SSD, and then automatically transfer that large file to the DrivePool'd HDD's, lol that would be the IDEAL setup.

Oh by the way, do you know of a Dell or HP card (preferably x8) that is based on the LSI 9266 or 9271 architecture, that isn't as expensive as a real LSI branded card? Those LSI cards are still well over $300, and I can't get myself to drop that kind of money on something that just adds ports. If I could find something for under $150 or less I would/might do it. But I couldn't figure out what cards are based on those.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What he wants is 12GB/s SATA which ... don't exist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a saturated SATA3 just buy a Plextor M5 Pro


Those are no faster than a cheap sata scsi and Samsung SSD's in RAID0. Id rather spend my money on a card and get something that can be upgraded with newer SSD's in the future. Also, I do not need the 12GB/s speeds, I just want super fast IOps and random writes and at least 500MB/s transfers. Those HGST 12GB/s drives are just a dream... But yes I like those Plextor PCIe SSD's and almost got one recently, but talked myself out of it. I am worried about the reliability of them since they are very new.


----------



## EvilMonk

The only one I know that is recent enough is the IBM ServeRAID M5110 but its based on the LSI 9265-8i controller.
Its about 140$

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-IBM-M5110-ServeRAID-LSI-9265-8i-SAS-SATA-Controller-/201010031969?pt=US_Server_Disk_Controllers_RAID_Cards&hash=item2ecd21ad61

Edit:
BTW the M5110e controller is the same but with 2 external ports!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Was it a sandforce drive? SSD's are perfectly reliable as long as they weren't early sandforce models.


Nope it was a Mushkin SSD. I can't remember the exact brand right now. Good price and decent space for what I needed at the time. I had 2TB HDDs as well for several reasons. It could've been a bad SSD. It simply left a bad taste in my mouth after the fact. Reverted back to HDDs and still got over 200 MB/s Read and 190 MB/s Write after installing. I still get up to 263 MB\s burst. It's pretty damn snappy for a HDD. I can still move tons of GBs in mere seconds between drives and uncompressed a lot of data in very reasonable times.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> HDD failure rate goes through the roof the longer you use it.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/gallery/ssdfailurerates_1024,0101-302141-9812-0-0-0-jpg-.html


Well my SSD couldn't stand the test of time and all of my HDDs have. I still have HDDs from the early 2000s that are still running today. I put a lot of hours\years on those HDDs. I have a old backup HDD from 2004-2005 that still boots\run\backup\restore with no issues. I hear many success stories about long lasting SSD drives, but it's no fun having a SSD crash and being without a PC. Thank goodness I still have my old 3+ year spare HDD laying around with my Windows 7 OS on it. I really needed to use my PC that day and the SSD just died.

If I did ever switch back to SSD I would buy two of them and setup RAID 0 + a backup solution. After the first SSD incident I just chose to go HDD for awhile longer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I believe a SSD is one of the best upgrades one can make on their older system $ for $ Fast startup and shutdown, snappy response and smooth game play.


I've played games using both HDDs and SDDs and in 90+% of the games I've played, I had no issues with loading times or getting smooth gameplay. Then again I don't go into a frenzy if I have to wait a extra 3 to 8 seconds for a game to load. The boot and shutdown\restart times were great on the SSD, but 6+ months after installing my HDD the boot\shutdown\restart times are doing fine. I really don't care about shutdown times since I'm leaving the PC anyways. Now that SSDs are getting cheaper and cheaper I'll have to do some research on the best long lasting brands. It's no fun re-installing a OS when you really shouldn't have to.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Nope it was a Mushkin SSD. I can't remember the exact brand right now. Good price and decent space for what I needed at the time. I had 2TB HDDs as well for several reasons. It could've been a bad SSD. It simply left a bad taste in my mouth after the fact. Reverted back to HDDs and still got over


So yes, it was a Sandforce drive.









It's not game loading times, its everything. The entire responsiveness of the system feels like crap with a standard spinner, even the fastest ones out there. Web page loading takes a huge hit as well. More power to you if you can live without it, your builds can be cheaper haha.


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So yes, it was a Sandforce drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not game loading times, its everything. The entire responsiveness of the system feels like crap with a standard spinner, even the fastest ones out there. Web page loading takes a huge hit as well. More power to you if you can live without it, your builds can be cheaper haha.


This, this, this, this. Ever since buying a cheap SSD to "try it out and see what all the fuss is about", I've been spreading the SSD Gospel ever since.

I've since set up my system to just back up to spinning rust every now and then, having a SSD really changes things up! (yes, even on X58's SATA-2 limits)


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> This, this, this, this. Ever since buying a cheap SSD to "try it out and see what all the fuss is about", I've been spreading the SSD Gospel ever since.
> I've since set up my system to just back up to spinning rust every now and then, having a SSD really changes things up! (yes, even on X58's SATA-2 limits)


You might want to take a look into this card (Vantec UGT-644r) I bought it from Newegg and its based on a marvell 88SE9230 controller, it has 6 SATA 6Gbps ports (4 Internal and 2 eSATA) of which you can use 4 at the same time (configurable through jumpers) and its on a PCIe 2.0 x2 port so you can get a good throughput out of the SSDs connected to it (I get over 600 mb/sec in write and around 950 mb/sec in reading) with my 2 Crucial M500 480 Gb connected to it.
Its quite affordable at 50$ and its a purchase I really don't regret, its a lot better than the controller that is integrated to my EVGA X58 SLI3 that is based on the marvell 91xx on a PCIe x1 connection.
Vantec UGT-644r 6 ports SATA 6Gbps raid controller


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I wonder if that M5110 can be flashed to a 9271? I also wonder if Fastpath is supported on it? I do not think its needed though. What seems weird is that IBM advertises it as a PCIe 3.0 card (which would be the 9271 equivalent), but LSI says the 9265 is a PCIe 2.0 card. So that is a really good price if its a 9271 with PCIe 3.0 interface.


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> You might want to take a look into this card (Vantec UGT-644r) I bought it from Newegg and its based on a marvell 88SE9230 controller, it has 6 SATA 6Gbps ports (4 Internal and 2 eSATA) of which you can use 4 at the same time (configurable through jumpers) and its on a PCIe 2.0 x2 port so you can get a good throughput out of the SSDs connected to it (I get over 600 mb/sec in write and around 950 mb/sec in reading) with my 2 Crucial M500 480 Gb connected to it.
> Its quite affordable at 50$ and its a purchase I really don't regret, its a lot better than the controller that is integrated to my EVGA X58 SLI3 that is based on the *marvell 91xx on a PCIe x1 connection*.


(emphasis mine)

Well, anything's probably better than that controller (I have one on my P6X58D-E, and well, it's pretty meh), so I might as well give it a try, when I get around to having SSD RAID.

Hopefully it's one of the newer ones that have firmware that lets you TRIM on RAID0...


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So yes, it was a Sandforce drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not game loading times, its everything. The entire responsiveness of the system feels like crap with a standard spinner, even the fastest ones out there. Web page loading takes a huge hit as well. More power to you if you can live without it, your builds can be cheaper haha.


I have nothing against the SSD speeds and what they can do. I know exactly what they can do and what they are capable of. I simply had a bad experience and don't have any issues using traditional HDDs as of right now. No big hit from web surfing or using high end programs. For what I'm using these Barracuda's have been great. When the time comes and I feel that I'll need more, faster, then I'll purchase more\SSDs easily. As I said those are great prices for the SSD and they are hard to pass up. I have some other things I need to buy for my PC and re-installing the OS on SSD isn't on the list right now. I would definitely go RAID 0 if I did decide to switch back to a SSD.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> (emphasis mine)
> Well, anything's probably better than that controller (I have one on my P6X58D-E, and well, it's pretty meh), so I might as well give it a try, when I get around to having SSD RAID.
> 
> Hopefully it's one of the newer ones that have firmware that lets you TRIM on RAID0...


Yes it does handle TRIM in raid 0, I can see its activated through AIDA 64 storage reports!


----------



## Kana-Maru

*riika , iiNTEL & EvilMonk* has been approved and added to the membership list on the first page. Throw the code in your sigs and welcome to the club.

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I wonder if that M5110 can be flashed to a 9271? I also wonder if Fastpath is supported on it? I do not think its needed though. What seems weird is that IBM advertises it as a PCIe 3.0 card (which would be the 9271 equivalent), but LSI says the 9265 is a PCIe 2.0 card. So that is a really good price if its a 9271 with PCIe 3.0 interface.


I know it can handle fastpath.

MegaRAID FastPath SSD performance acceleration
MegaRAID FastPath software provides high-performance I/O acceleration for SSD-based virtual drives by exploiting an extremely low latency I/O path to increase the maximum I/O per second (IOPS) capability of the controller. This feature boosts the performance of applications with a highly random data storage access pattern, such as transactional databases. The feature is activated by enabling M5100 Series Performance Accelerator (90Y4273).

Source here.
IBM Redbooks ServeRAID m5110

Edit:
And its PCI Express 3.0 x8


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> *riika , iiNTEL & EvilMonk* has been approved and added to the membership list on the first page. Throw the code in your sigs and welcome to the club.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg


Thanks a lot I'll add it right away


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> (emphasis mine)
> Well, anything's probably better than that controller (I have one on my P6X58D-E, and well, it's pretty meh), so I might as well give it a try, when I get around to having SSD RAID.
> 
> Hopefully it's one of the newer ones that have firmware that lets you TRIM on RAID0...


I'm going to order one tomorrow... I just think the performance level will be amazing and I really want the fastpath support the controller provides... if it gives me killer performances I might as well replace all my HP Smart Array P410 512 / 1024 controllers by new IBM ServeRAID M5110 cards









Edit...
I found out that the P410 controller is a PM8011 from PMC
PM8011

HP is reporting a feature that allows to use an SSD as a cache for the raid array but I'm not sure on how efficient that would be in real life, I have a couple of Agility 2 128Gb SSDs laying around it might as well give it a try before I will get the ServeRAID m5110 through Canada Posts!


----------



## Kana-Maru

I see you got to quickly. Welcome to the club.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I see you got to quickly. Welcome to the club.


Thanks a lot!!! I'll open a cold coors light quickly!!! Cheers!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> You might want to take a look into this card (Vantec UGT-644r) I bought it from Newegg and its based on a marvell 88SE9230 controller, it has 6 SATA 6Gbps ports (4 Internal and 2 eSATA) of which you can use 4 at the same time (configurable through jumpers) and its on a PCIe 2.0 x2 port so you can get a good throughput out of the SSDs connected to it (I get over 600 mb/sec in write and around 950 mb/sec in reading) with my 2 Crucial M500 480 Gb connected to it.
> Its quite affordable at 50$ and its a purchase I really don't regret, its a lot better than the controller that is integrated to my EVGA X58 SLI3 that is based on the marvell 91xx on a PCIe x1 connection.
> Vantec UGT-644r 6 ports SATA 6Gbps raid controller


That is the kind of device I may be needing when we upgrade the server later this year. My Server mobo only has 4 sata ports, already used up, so when its time to add more space that may be the only option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I know it can handle fastpath.
> 
> MegaRAID FastPath SSD performance acceleration
> MegaRAID FastPath software provides high-performance I/O acceleration for SSD-based virtual drives by exploiting an extremely low latency I/O path to increase the maximum I/O per second (IOPS) capability of the controller. This feature boosts the performance of applications with a highly random data storage access pattern, such as transactional databases. The feature is activated by enabling M5100 Series Performance Accelerator (90Y4273).
> 
> Source here.
> IBM Redbooks ServeRAID m5110
> 
> Edit:
> And its PCI Express 3.0 x8


Interesting, so it must be based on the 9271-8i then. The 9266 and 9265 are both 2.0 devices. Oh well I guess it don't matter, both my machine and my Server are only PCIe 2.0 capable anyway. The server only has a single PCIe x16 not being used and two x1 ports as well. PCIe 3.0 is just a plus incase I need it later when Skylake is out.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> That is the kind of device I may be needing when we upgrade the server later this year. My Server mobo only has 4 sata ports, already used up, so when its time to add more space that may be the only option.
> Interesting, so it must be based on the 9271-8i then. The 9266 and 9265 are both 2.0 devices. Oh well I guess it don't matter, both my machine and my Server are only PCIe 2.0 capable anyway. The server only has a single PCIe x16 not being used and two x1 ports as well. PCIe 3.0 is just a plus incase I need it later when Skylake is out.


I know that some IBM ServeRAID cards are tweaked down versions of their advanced sibblings that can be flashed with the other ones ROM.
At least I did with my ServeRAID 6i and got a lot of more advanced features.


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> *riika , iiNTEL & EvilMonk* has been approved and added to the membership list on the first page. Throw the code in your sigs and welcome to the club.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg


Awesome, added! It's an E5540 not a X5650 though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I know that some IBM ServeRAID cards are tweaked down versions of their advanced sibblings that can be flashed with the other ones ROM.
> At least I did with my ServeRAID 6i and got a lot of more advanced features.


Holy crap, ServeRAID cards. If they can be flashed to them, this'll be a way better option than buying old PERCs to build an array.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> Awesome, added!
> 
> Holy crap, ServeRAID cards. If they can be flashed to them, this'll be a way better option than buying old PERCs to build an array.


Yeah bud!! Its always like that, its cheaper to build one set of boards around the same controller and to just change the firmware on them to give features at premium price than to only do 1 board with 1 firmware at the same price to everyone!!


----------



## EvilMonk

I'm kinda shocked by the low price of the ServeRAID M5110 controller, the reason I started to buy HP Hardware instead of continuing with IBM is the price...
I just took a look at prices on eBay and the IBM servers are now almost on par with the price of the HP servers, might as well order an IBM server with the controller








I have a buttload of HP Proliant Servers although









I run these in my lab at home :

1 HP Proliant DL360 G6
Dual Xeon E5550 2.66Ghz QC 48gb DDR3 1333 ECC Registered 8x 300Gb SAS 10k
1 HP Proliant DL360 G5
Dual Xeon E5450 3Ghz QC 32gb DDR2 667 ECC FBDIMM 6x 300Gb SAS 10k
1 HP Proliant DL380 G5
Dual Xeon X5450 3Ghz QC 32gb DDR2 667 ECC FBDIMM 8x 146Gb SAS 10k + HP StorageWorks MSA60 12x 1.5Tb WD RE4 7.2k
1 HP Proliant DL160 G6
Dual Xeon L5639 2.13Ghz Hexa 48gb DDR3 1333 ECC Registered 4x 300Gb SAS 15k
1 HP Proliant DL320 G5p
Xeon X3360 2.83Ghz QC 16 gb DDR2 800 ECC 2x 300Gb SAS 15k
1 HP Proliant DL320 G6
Xeon L5640 Hexa Core 2.26Ghz 24gb DDR3 1333 ECC Registered 4x 300Gb SAS 15k
1 HP Proliant SE316M1R2
Dual Xeon L5640 2.26Ghz Hexa 48gb DDR3 1333 ECC Registered 8x 300Gb SAS 10k
1 Apple xServe 2,1
Dual Xeon E5462 QC 32gb DDR2 800 FBDIMM 3x 1Tb SAS 7.2k

Might as well try to sell some of the HP Stuff and get some IBM, my first true love in the server world







(I worked for IBM as sys admin from 2006 to 2009)


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> Awesome, added! It's an E5540 not a X5650 though


Sorry. I'll fix that ASAP. I'm getting some data ready
to post in my X5660 topic. As well as some gaming benchmarks @ 3500x1600......I just felt like using that resolution lol.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Couldn't post the picture in the last post.

http://postimg.org/image/qvqb7n7zz/full/


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Sorry. I'll fix that ASAP. I'm getting some data ready
> to post in my X5660 topic. As well as some gaming benchmarks @ 3500x1600......I just felt like using that resolution lol.


Just to let you know I changed my L5640 @ 3.98 Ghz for a X5650 @4.5 Ghz 1.375 volt!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Those are no faster than a cheap sata scsi and Samsung SSD's in RAID0. Id rather spend my money on a card and get something that can be upgraded with newer SSD's in the future. Also, I do not need the 12GB/s speeds, I just want super fast IOps and random writes and at least 500MB/s transfers. Those HGST 12GB/s drives are just a dream... But yes I like those Plextor PCIe SSD's and almost got one recently, but talked myself out of it. I am worried about the reliability of them since they are very new.


Plextor SSDs has been around forever. Their reliability is fantastic too, obviously. I use them everywhere.
HELL. The samsung SSDs are FAR newer than them, does that mean samsung reliability = worrying?
What do you mean no faster than cheap sata sci and samsung ssd in raid0? Wot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> You might want to take a look into this card (Vantec UGT-644r) I bought it from Newegg and its based on a marvell 88SE9230 controller, it has 6 SATA 6Gbps ports (4 Internal and 2 eSATA) of which you can use 4 at the same time (configurable through jumpers) and its on a PCIe 2.0 x2 port so you can get a good throughput out of the SSDs connected to it (I get over 600 mb/sec in write and around 950 mb/sec in reading) with my 2 Crucial M500 480 Gb connected to it.
> Its quite affordable at 50$ and its a purchase I really don't regret, its a lot better than the controller that is integrated to my EVGA X58 SLI3 that is based on the marvell 91xx on a PCIe x1 connection.
> Vantec UGT-644r 6 ports SATA 6Gbps raid controller


No matter the card Intel's chipset still delivers better rand r/w


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What do you mean no faster than cheap sata sci and samsung ssd in raid0? Wot.


I meant cheap as in used LSI or Adaptec, I surely didn't mean high point or marvell, lol... I don't think one of them new PCIe Plextors are any faster than a Adaptec 5405 with 4 Samsungs in raid 0. Hell the IOPs tests already floating all over the net prove that. Are we talking about the same thing though? Maybe I have that device confused with something else. I am thinking about the M6e below, which is PLextors current flagship PCIe SSD

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820249043

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> No matter the card Intel's chipset still delivers better rand r/w


What do you mean? How is that possible, its fake raid? Intels ICH10R has better read and writes for what?


----------



## Bradford1040

working towards my 5 ghz

Man I thought getting to 5 ghz was going to be easier lol, Kana you must have been working on that 5.2 for a while huh?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> No matter the card Intel's chipset still delivers better rand r/w


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> working towards my 5 ghz
> 
> Man I thought getting to 5 ghz was going to be easier lol, Kana you must have been working on that 5.2 for a while huh?


1.52v? Damn you guys are brave... lol

I'm not willing to take my voltages over maximum safe levels. Settled onto 190 bclk tonight and going to run p95 for about 12 hours before moving up to 200 bclk. BSOD at 190 bclk with 1.6v CPU PLL, so I took it back to default 1.8v and it started working again. I am feeling hopeful now that my bclk will be just fine, all this talk about these xeons not liking high bclk had gotten me worried, but so far so good.


----------



## kckyle

if anything i'm the one that should be pushing my chip to max since i have a backup 5650(busted for now)


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> if anything i'm the one that should be pushing my chip to max since i have a backup 5650(busted for now)


Yeah well those small resistors will not be easy re-soldering back to a surface like that. You have to have fantastic eyes, a steady hand with surgical grade tweezers and very small solder tips for the best results. Those larger ones are a piece of cake though.

I bet if you bridge the gaps with just a small dab of solder it would still boot, but with only failed temp sensors or incorrect temperature readings. But I wouldn't try it, lol... I knocked off a small resistor on the side of my x58 chipset by accident when I was cleaning up the old yellow tim. Freaked me out, but I managed to re-solder it THANK GOD. lol


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> No matter the card Intel's chipset still delivers better rand r/w
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> working towards my 5 ghz
> 
> Man I thought getting to 5 ghz was going to be easier lol, Kana you must have been working on that 5.2 for a while huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.52v? Damn you guys are brave... lol
> 
> I'm not willing to take my voltages over maximum safe levels. Settled onto 190 bclk tonight and going to run p95 for about 12 hours before moving up to 200 bclk. BSOD at 190 bclk with 1.6v CPU PLL, so I took it back to default 1.8v and it started working again. I am feeling hopeful now that my bclk will be just fine, all this talk about these xeons not liking high bclk had gotten me worried, but so far so good.
Click to expand...

So far out of all my years of overclocking I have not fried a chip since the P4 days and that was because I was trying to lol, (Hardware volt mod, the only way to overclock back then) But you do have to watch heat! I just moved over to my water loop from that H100i so I do have much better delta temps and able to push them volts up with out seeing spikes into TJ-MAX which happens on AIR/Closed loop set-ups as they are not able to take the jump in temps due to the base to heat transfer stuff, I chose the Koolance 380I water block because it was one a good block and two it has allot of water in it sort of like a mini reservoir built in it. There were other blocks that had bigger water chambers but did not have the flow rate I was looking for!

I can say that so far I have been very impressed with this Koolance Block vs the others I own, I can't believe the flow rate with it compared to my Swiftech Apogee XT which was the top dog only a few years ago. I also changed fans to Yate Loons which are not very pretty but very functional and dam they were cheap (got those on advice from a good friend, BTW they are quiet, my SMC 24 port switch is louder) all in all, I am very happy with this system and were it has gone. I have even recommended friends to try the same as most are on a budget and can't afford x79 replacements


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> So far out of all my years of overclocking I have not fried a chip since the P4 days and that was because I was trying to lol, (Hardware volt mod, the only way to overclock back then) But you do have to watch heat! I just moved over to my water loop from that H100i so I do have much better delta temps and able to push them volts up with out seeing spikes into TJ-MAX which happens on AIR/Closed loop set-ups as they are not able to take the jump in temps due to the base to heat transfer stuff, I chose the Koolance 380I water block because it was one a good block and two it has allot of water in it sort of like a mini reservoir built in it. There were other blocks that had bigger water chambers but did not have the flow rate I was looking for!
> 
> I can say that so far I have been very impressed with this Koolance Block vs the others I own, I can't believe the flow rate with it compared to my Swiftech Apogee XT which was the top dog only a few years ago. I also changed fans to Yate Loons which are not very pretty but very functional and dam they were cheap (got those on advice from a good friend, BTW they are quiet, my SMC 24 port switch is louder) all in all, I am very happy with this system and were it has gone. I have even recommended friends to try the same as most are on a budget and can't afford x79 replacements


Damn, I wish I was as brave as you guys, thats the only thing that really scared me since I overclock (Pentium 3 733 socket 370 like 15 years ago)








I never pushed the voltage high because I'm scared the hell out to burn down the chip and even though I have plenty of spares around I'm just scared to burn the board as well, I have 2 spare X5550 Quad Nehalem 2.66 Ghz , 1 spare L5640 Hex Westmere-EP 2.26 Ghz , 1 spare Quad Nehalem E5506 2.13 Ghz, 1 spare E5620 Quad Westmere 2.4 Ghz and 1 spare W3540 Quad Nehalem 2.93 Ghz. Are there risks that I burn up the motherboard through setting the CPU voltage too high?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> working towards my 5 ghz
> 
> Man I thought getting to 5 ghz was going to be easier lol, Kana you must have been working on that 5.2 for a while huh?


Getting 4.6Ghz - 4.8Ghz stable was more of a challenge than simply getting to 5Ghz to me. Getting the higher frequency is nothing more than having good CPU cooling and pushing voltages while praying and hoping that you don't screw up anything on your MB or system. Nothing more, nothing less. 4.6Ghz stable was easy. 4.8Ghz stable was a bit of pain in the ass. 4.9hz is even worse. 5Ghz stable is a headache especially with my current CPU cooler.

I had a few issues that I ran into that were easy to figure out when I shot for 5.2Ghz and 5.4Ghz. I just wanted to join the 5Ghz club and went for that. Then I figured I'd push my CPU until it wouldn't go anymore. So I went for it. Then the worse happened. I got crazy ass coil whine noises from the CPU or the CPU area so I stopped at *5.472Ghz*. The noise\coil whine was so loud that I didn't even care to boot into windows and get the CPU-Z validation. I was pushing nearly 1.7vCore [around 1.67v] for NO REAL REASON at all. I guess it's the enthusiast in me. At one point I thought I had killed the poor X5660. My PC didn't want to POST. Luckily after resetting the BIOS a few times......yes a few times.....the PC did POST, but with a weird noise[coil whine]. That noise stopped after a few days. I'm never going higher than 1.55v - 1.56vCore my Sabertooth+X5660 again.

Since I've never posted my CPU-Z screen in this topic. I'll post it now. From February 2014.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Damn, I wish I was as brave as you guys, thats the only thing that really scared me since I overclock (Pentium 3 733 socket 370 like 15 years ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never pushed the voltage high because I'm scared the hell out to burn down the chip and even though I have plenty of spares around I'm just scared to burn the board as well....
> Are there risks that I burn up the motherboard through setting the CPU voltage too high?


Read my story above lol. I'm sticking with 4.8Ghz and I'll be fine with that for awhile. 4.8Ghz will be strictly for benching anyways. After my last issue with overclocking with extremely high voltages I'm staying put. I do have a few spares: i7-960 Quad and a Xeon L5639 Hexa. I don't know about burning up the MB, but anything is possible. The other issue you could face is serious CPU degrading issues. You might lose your stable overclocks. If you don't want to take the chance just do yourself a favor and stop when if you feel you can't do it. I literally thought I had killed my CPU for about 20 minutes. I"m never doing that again lol.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Getting 4.6Ghz - 4.8Ghz stable was more of a challenge than simply getting to 5Ghz to me. Getting the higher frequency is nothing more than having good CPU cooling and pushing voltages while praying and hoping that you don't screw up anything on your MB or system. Nothing more, nothing less. 4.6Ghz stable was easy. 4.8Ghz stable was a bit of pain in the ass. 4.9hz is even worse. 5Ghz stable is a headache especially with my current CPU cooler.
> 
> I had a few issues that I ran into that were easy to figure out when I shot for 5.2Ghz and 5.4Ghz. I just wanted to join the 5Ghz club and went for that. Then I figured I'd push my CPU until it wouldn't go anymore. So I went for it. Then the worse happened. I got crazy ass coil whine noises from the CPU or the CPU area so I stopped at *5.472Ghz*. The noise\coil whine was so loud that I didn't even care to boot into windows and get the CPU-Z validation. I was pushing nearly 1.7vCore [around 1.67v] for NO REAL REASON at all. I guess it's the enthusiast in me. At one point I thought I had killed the poor X5660. My PC didn't want to POST. Luckily after resetting the BIOS a few times......yes a few times.....the PC did POST, but with a weird noise[coil whine]. That noise stopped after a few days. I'm never going higher than 1.55v - 1.56vCore my Sabertooth+X5660 again.
> 
> Since I've never posted my CPU-Z screen in this topic. I'll post it now. From February 2014.
> 
> 
> Read my story above lol. I'm sticking with 4.8Ghz and I'll be fine with that for awhile. 4.8Ghz will be strictly for benching anyways. After my last issue with overclocking with extremely high voltages I'm staying put. I do have a few spares: i7-960 Quad and a Xeon L5639 Hexa. I don't know about burning up the MB, but anything is possible. The other issue you could face is serious CPU degrading issues. You might lose your stable overclocks. If you don't want to take the chance just do yourself a favor and stop when if you feel you can't do it. I literally thought I had killed my CPU for about 20 minutes. I"m never doing that again lol.


Damn man that must have been scary as hell when your PC finally posted and made that noise








I think I'll scout eBay to find a testing overclock board based on the X58 chipset, my EVGA x58 SLI3 is still like new and I never pushed far into voltages, I love that board to much to take chances to burn it








I think the only thing that will help me get a higher overclock will be to get an efficient northbridge cooler, something that kills any heat because even though the X58 SLI3 has a nice one that have plenty of fins in the heatsink plus and a fan blowing right onto it it doesnt really cool the northbridge that well and I think x58 northbridges are really getting hot when you crank up the FSB.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah well those small resistors will not be easy re-soldering back to a surface like that. You have to have fantastic eyes, a steady hand with surgical grade tweezers and very small solder tips for the best results. Those larger ones are a piece of cake though.
> 
> I bet if you bridge the gaps with just a small dab of solder it would still boot, but with only failed temp sensors or incorrect temperature readings. But I wouldn't try it, lol... I knocked off a small resistor on the side of my x58 chipset by accident when I was cleaning up the old yellow tim. Freaked me out, but I managed to re-solder it THANK GOD. lol


You wouldn't use a soldering iron for those components, ever. You would use a reflow station and a microscope.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> You wouldn't use a soldering iron for those components, ever. You would use a reflow station and a microscope.


A reflow station will just blow the other components off. What you need is a really fine tip and a proper controlled soldering station.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> A reflow station will just blow the other components off. What you need is a really fine tip and a proper controlled soldering station.


I'm not talking about those crappy ones they sell at electronics stores, a reflow station for legit 2M work would put those back on in just a few seconds with a very small diameter tip.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

You use a soldering iron and high quality small tipped soldering tips. Home bodies do not have reflow stations. I worked at Intel for nearly a decade and not once did they have me use a reflow station for a few messed up components that needed reworked? I have done components smaller than that on the pcb's of smart phones. Sure if your a millionaire go get a reflow station, but to fix a simple cpu screw up like the one we're talking about here, only a idiot would spend 10 grand to fix a $88 processor.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> You wouldn't use a soldering iron for those components, ever. You would use a reflow station and a microscope.




This is a common resistor from a Samsung Galaxy S smartphone PCB. I soldered thousands of these in order to refurbish or repair bricked phones. Not once did I ever use a reflow station. This resistor is smaller than the ones we are discussing here and easily fits in between the valleys of your fingerprint. It is MUCH smaller than the resistors on the bottom side of the CPU. A 15X-20X eye loupe and a really nice soldering iron, with small tip, and a really nice thin tipped tweezer to hold it with and its no problem at all.

Reflow station is for electronics techs that do not know how to use a Iron... Reflow station, that nearly busted my gut reading that...


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> You wouldn't use a soldering iron for those components, ever. You would use a reflow station and a microscope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a common resistor from a Samsung Galaxy S smartphone PCB. I soldered thousands of these in order to refurbish or repair bricked phones. Not once did I ever use a reflow station. This resistor is smaller than the ones we are discussing here and easily fits in between the valleys of your fingerprint. It is MUCH smaller than the resistors on the bottom side of the CPU. A 15X-20X eye loupe and a really nice soldering iron, with small tip, and a really nice thin tipped tweezer to hold it with and its no problem at all.
> 
> Reflow station, that is funny stuff... That nearly busted my gut reading that...
Click to expand...

OMG that is dam small lol, I do not think I would have the yes let alone the steady hands needed for that size one lol

no wonder asians are so much better at doing this stuff, they are not as big as us clumsy caucasians lol.

my new 24/7 overclock I think! my qpi is running 8014mhz my ram is only at 1336mhz but seems to be running fine as far as speed and my NB is running 2x the ram which I have not tried pushing that up but that will be next I think, I have ran my NB at 2.5x before when I was running my ram at 1600 so it should do it, so basiclly I am going to be overclocking my ram and NB next, as it seems I have hit my max blck on my board. unless I give it more volts and I am not willing to do that for a 24/7 overclock. So 4.68 will be my max 24/7 I think PS. I will also be trying to come down on vcore as I only set it as it is in cpu-z for making sure it got there type of thing

*CPU_AES*

*CPU_Hash*

*CPU_PhotoWorxx*

*CPU_Queen*

*CPU_Zlib*

*FPU_Julia*

*FPU_Mandel*

*FPU_SinJulia*

*FPU_VP8*


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> OMG that is dam small lol, I do not think I would have the yes let alone the steady hands needed for that size one lol
> 
> no wonder asians are so much better at doing this stuff, they are not as big as us clumsy caucasians lol.


Well I never said it would be a perfectly clean done job, only that I am sure I could do it and yes it would work. If I had my 20-15 eyes again, that I had as a younger man there wouldn't be a problem at all. But now, the only obstacle would be properly seeing the job. I have all the necessary sized loupes and tech station magnifying glasses etc, but getting a focused image as you work is absolute key. You would be surprised how stable I can keep my hands which is why all the rice burners in New Mexico bring me their pcb's for chipping their car computers. I can show you dozens of photos up close of the PCB of smart phones today that my job was a debricking service on ebay. Below is a near microscopic area of a Nexus S that I did. I would move the black X resistor down to the red X empty spot. Then I would completely remove the right-side red X from the equation, this would allow the device to boot to a mode that allowed it to accept new bootloaders and thus could be revived by normal means. I did this weekly from 2010 to 2012 professionally until someone else undercut my prices so much I was not willing to continue.

The large grey colored resistors at the bottom left is the one we are talking about on the underbelly of the CPU. They are easy in comparison to work with...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> 
> 
> This is a common resistor from a Samsung Galaxy S smartphone PCB. I soldered thousands of these in order to refurbish or repair bricked phones. Not once did I ever use a reflow station. This resistor is smaller than the ones we are discussing here and easily fits in between the valleys of your fingerprint. It is MUCH smaller than the resistors on the bottom side of the CPU. A 15X-20X eye loupe and a really nice soldering iron, with small tip, and a really nice thin tipped tweezer to hold it with and its no problem at all.
> 
> Reflow station is for electronics techs that do not know how to use a Iron... Reflow station, that nearly busted my gut reading that...


Damn thats small, its going to be a pain in the ass to fix


----------



## bill1024

I take it I can't solder that with my turbo torch and a roll of 95/5 solder,


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Reflow station is for electronics techs that do not know how to use a Iron... Reflow station, that nearly busted my gut reading that...


You're right, it has been a long time since I did any of that, I was thinking of a rework station not a reflow station. To be clear, I am not saying use the huge hot air gun to solder those things. I was trained to use the tiny gas tips (similar to a butane iron but finely temperature controlled) to make sure you didn't lift the solder pads off by overheating them with an electric iron, then again the components I was working on were mostly 30+ years old and much more susceptible to damage than new stuff. I'm sure there are some out there that can be finely controlled but I did not have them. We only used standard irons for actual wiring, eyelets and the like.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I take it I can't solder that with my turbo torch and a roll of 95/5 solder,


ROFL bahahahahah:thumb:


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> You're right, it has been a long time since I did any of that, I was thinking of a rework station not a reflow station. To be clear, I am not saying use the huge hot air gun to solder those things. I was trained to use the tiny gas tips (similar to a butane iron but finely temperature controlled) to make sure you didn't lift the solder pads off by overheating them with an electric iron, then again the components I was working on were mostly 30+ years old and much more susceptible to damage than new stuff. I'm sure there are some out there that can be finely controlled but I did not have them. We only used standard irons for actual wiring, eyelets and the like.


Yeah I had a feeling you were talking about something else. In an ideal world we could just throw these onto a fancy expensive machine and hit the go button, lol... But for someone trying to fix something this small from home, there is only one possible way. And even then I give it a 50/50 of success. If it was my cpu I would try it of course... Its worthless otherwise


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah I had a feeling you were talking about something else. In an ideal world we could just throw these onto a fancy expensive machine and hit the go button, lol... But for someone trying to fix something this small from home, there is only one possible way. And even then I give it a 50/50 of success. If it was my cpu I would try it of course... Its worthless otherwise


Oh I would try it for sure too, with my radio shack soldering iron. Why not right. Yeah, I worked in a solder shop 5-6 years ago, I was remembering the wrong name for it. I l googled "reflow station" and realized why everyone got after me. We had a bunch of electric irons, including one called big bertha which was a 500W 1" tip used for soldering thick gauge wire into solder cups on giant connectors. Good times trying to control solder with welding gloves on.


----------



## Bradford1040

One think I hate about a active post lol, I edited my last post as you guys were talking Edited


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Oh I would try it for sure too, with my radio shack soldering iron. Why not right.


I would buy a PTS8 for my WES51, or anything as small and dial in the lowest temp that I know for sure the solder will instantly flow. I would add a small thin dot of pre-solder (or use what's already present) to each pad before trying to adhere the resistor. I want a clean solder free tip, freshly dipped into a tip cleaner can and a small dab of gel flux paste per pad before I set the resistor onto it. The nice thing about paste flux is that it kinda acts like a glue to hold your resistor in place during the heat application, so you can use your tweezers to position the resistor, and then with a very little force directly ON TOP of the component hold the resistor in place and then touch it with the small iron tip on one side. I say VERY little force because you do not know how much pressure a resistor this small can take before it cracks in half. I have amazingly not seen this happen yet, but I assume it can with to much force. BAM instantly one side has been done. Now the other side is resting on the pre soldered pad, but you still need to hold the resistor in place because the heat will travel so fast through it that it could undo your already soldered side. This method works perfectly. I don't like to add solder to the tip because on tips this small the solder does not want to flow to the end of the tip, so you need the solder you're working with to already be present on the pads. Once heated the solder will flow where it needs to go. Then clean it up with a small horse hair brush and at least 91% IPA and your done









Another method I have used a LOT, is to cut a super small section of solder wire, say 1/2 a mm in length of at least .022" diameter solder wire (thinner if possible) and just place that tiny piece onto the pcb near the pad. With any luck you might be able to get it to flow into the work area and not onto the tip, lol.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'm not talking about those crappy ones they sell at electronics stores, a reflow station for legit 2M work would put those back on in just a few seconds with a very small diameter tip.


Not even the expensive ones from Hakko.
I used to have an actual rework station at my former workshop. If you're thinking IR, that's prohibitively expensive. That one I had cost me like 2000$ which I sold for 1800$ ...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Not even the expensive ones from Hakko.
> I used to have an actual rework station at my former workshop. If you're thinking IR, that's prohibitively expensive. That one I had cost me like 2000$ which I sold for 1800$ ...


Thats one hell of an investment to do if you don't use it almost everyday... damn thats expensive


----------



## kckyle

DAMN. and here i thought i was gonna use my fireplace and a iron poker.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Hey guys, I need help. I managed 200 bclk so far, but I am satisfied with that. My CPU is set at 17x multi giving me only 3.4ghz. What I want to know now is will the setup maintain the 200 bclk as I increase the cpu multi? Can I post my voltages for some much needed advice please?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hey guys, I need help. I managed 200 bclk so far, but I am satisfied with that. My CPU is set at 17x multi giving me only 3.4ghz. What I want to know now is will the setup maintain the 200 bclk as I increase the cpu multi? Can I post my voltages for some much needed advice please?


The template I use for 4.0ghz is 20x200 which you should be able to do (make sure to adjust your RAM divider down to target the correct speed). I set the voltage to manual at 1.300V and QPI/VTT to +0.100V (this needs to be within 0.500V of your RAM voltage anyways). Make sure your QPI link is 2x the Uncore, which should in turn be 2x the RAM speed. You can also try bumping up the IOH and and QPI PLL to around 1.200V for stability. CPU PLL should be fine at 1.800V which is the automatic setting I think.

Once you get it stable, you can start adjusting the Vcore down as most of these chips will do 4.0ghz a lot lower than 1.3V.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> The template I use for 4.0ghz is 20x200 which you should be able to do (make sure to adjust your RAM divider down to target the correct speed). I set the voltage to manual at 1.300V and QPI/VTT to +0.100V (this needs to be within 0.500V of your RAM voltage anyways). Make sure your QPI link is 2x the Uncore, which should in turn be 2x the RAM speed. You can also try bumping up the IOH and and QPI PLL to around 1.200V for stability. CPU PLL should be fine at 1.800V which is the automatic setting I think.


I already have the QPI, ICH and IOH vcore at 1.2, but I have QPI/DRAM core at 1.35v and CPU at 1.35 for starters. I will bring those down once I have my 4ghz. 4ghz on my 930 only consumed 1.26v so I am hopeful this will be as low. I'm just now finding myself hesitating raising the multi because if it does not boot I have to assume my BCLK is too high. I'm not very good at this OC stuff....


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I already have the QPI, ICH and IOH vcore at 1.2, but I have QPI/DRAM core at 1.35v and CPU at 1.35 for starters. I will bring those down once I have my 4ghz. 4ghz on my 930 only consumed 1.26v so I am hopeful this will be as low. I'm just now finding myself hesitating raising the multi because if it does not boot I have to assume my BCLK is too high. I'm not very good at this OC stuff....


I wouldn't worry then, just bump up the multi one bin at a time and do a quick test until you reach your goal. Mine booted the first try at 20x200 and my board is not as good of an overclocking platform as yours. This weekend I plan to try and push the multi up to 220 to 225-ish and see if I can get to 4400mhz or a little higher. I haven't had the time to sit and fiddle with it yet. I think your Vcore is a little high for your current speeds though, so you definitely want to work that down when you can. These chips overclock real nicely though. My 930 would only do 3.6ghz or so without me endlessly tweaking it.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> The template I use for 4.0ghz is 20x200 which you should be able to do (make sure to adjust your RAM divider down to target the correct speed). I set the voltage to manual at 1.300V and QPI/VTT to +0.100V (this needs to be within 0.500V of your RAM voltage anyways). Make sure your QPI link is 2x the Uncore, which should in turn be 2x the RAM speed. You can also try bumping up the IOH and and QPI PLL to around 1.200V for stability. CPU PLL should be fine at 1.800V which is the automatic setting I think.
> 
> Once you get it stable, you can start adjusting the Vcore down as most of these chips will do 4.0ghz a lot lower than 1.3V.


DON'T. set QPI to 2x of RAM on Gulftown. 1.5X is enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I already have the QPI, ICH and IOH vcore at 1.2, but I have QPI/DRAM core at 1.35v and CPU at 1.35 for starters. I will bring those down once I have my 4ghz. 4ghz on my 930 only consumed 1.26v so I am hopeful this will be as low. I'm just now finding myself hesitating raising the multi because if it does not boot I have to assume my BCLK is too high. I'm not very good at this OC stuff....


If your memory is even 2000 (assuming your chip will do 2000) 36x QPI is enough

Oh I have my QPI voltage at 1.3V and actually 1.26v for the longest time







1.35v is a good estimate for 4GHz, I'm at 1.23v I think for 3.6GHz on my L5639 but I guess X-chips can do higher frequencies without needing as much voltage as the L-chips do.

A higher voltage doesn't mean it's more power hungry. I was pretty surprised despite having a higher voltage setting AND 50% MOAR COREZ on my L5639 I still am a good 50W under my L5520 on the same frequencies.
BCLK will stay at 200 if you set it at 200. that's all. just keep your ram multi around 8 or 10.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> DON'T. set QPI to 2x of RAM on Gulftown. 1.5X is enough.
> If your memory is even 2000 (assuming your chip will do 2000) 36x QPI is enough
> .


None of my gulftown chips have ever wanted to be stable with the QPI less than that, although I never tried it with very high speed memory either. The bandwidth is already awesome so 1600 was the max I ever needed. My current one will not even POST if the QPI isn't double the RAM speed (the auto setting configures it this was as well). Maybe it is a Gigabyte board thing as I don't think I tried to overclock on the RIIIE I had briefly.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I wouldn't worry then, just bump up the multi one bin at a time and do a quick test until you reach your goal. Mine booted the first try at 20x200 and my board is not as good of an overclocking platform as yours. This weekend I plan to try and push the multi up to 220 to 225-ish and see if I can get to 4400mhz or a little higher. I haven't had the time to sit and fiddle with it yet. I think your Vcore is a little high for your current speeds though, so you definitely want to work that down when you can. These chips overclock real nicely though. My 930 would only do 3.6ghz or so without me endlessly tweaking it.


Thanks Skorp for the confidence booster. Its at 18 multi now. I have my memory at the lowest settings of 601 mhz 2:6 ratio at the moment as I am not concerned too much about it. Once I have the bclk and cpu where I want them then I will work on at least 1333 mhz for the memory, if not higher. And then lowering voltages of course. About the uncore, I do not know where that setting is but I think it may be the UCLK? I have the QPI link and that UCLK settings at their lowest settings at the moment, since my main concern for starters was finding the highest this chip would allow base clock to run at. What Vcore are you talking about? CPU? 1.35 is safe according to Intel, no? It will come down once the cpu is running at 4ghz, lol. Or should I bring it down to 1.30 immediately?

Also, is IntelBurnTest too dangerous for the 32nm Xeons? That is what I used to use for quick tests, then once I'm done for the day I let P95 run all night to make sure its really stable. I just do not know if IBT is too much work for a xeon or if this xeon laughs at it, lol...

OK, hmm if QPI is only 1.5x of RAM but I have RAM very low at the moment what would my next step be? Is the QPI setting the one that is listed as 4.8GT/s etc? Wouldn't auto keep the QPI at the proper setting? I think when you guys say QPI at 1.5x, you mean the setting called "QPI Link Data Rate"? CPU-Z shows it at 3608 mhz which is the same as cpu.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> None of my gulftown chips have ever wanted to be stable with the QPI less than that, although I never tried it with very high speed memory either. The bandwidth is already awesome so 1600 was the max I ever needed. My current one will not even POST if the QPI isn't double the RAM speed (the auto setting configures it this was as well). Maybe it is a Gigabyte board thing as I don't think I tried to overclock on the RIIIE I had briefly.


What the? Look around and you will see people telling that 1.5x RAM = QPI. Reason for that is that 1) Gulftown doesn't need that 2X and 2) Gulftown is sensitive to high QPI needing more voltage and beyond 1.35V WILL KILL the chip.

And I'm using a GB board as well ...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Ok, so it looks like I need to bring my ram up to speed in order to know what to set the QPI to. I was hoping to work on ram and voltages very last. But if I need to know QPI right now, then I need to know what my ram is going to do with this new imc it is attached to.

My memory is Ripjaws tri channel kit 1600 mhz at 1.5v. But I do not care if it runs that high. I can't tell the difference between 1333 and 1600 myself.


----------



## Bradford1040

I just set my QPI volts on 1.35 and leave it lol, I also know that going past 1.35 is dangerous for the most part but so is everything we do on OCN lol. I have read allot on the QPI voltage limit thing and seen that Intel high point is 1.35 on it but some have set it as high as 1.4 safely but no further! with out real risk of making the memory lane of your chip just shot! I my self am not willing to go there lol so 1.35 I stay and as far as the 2x vs 1.5x ram thing I have read the same things but for some reason my system likes it set at the 2x mark so I am using it lol, just relates to faster cpu to ram speed anyway so not complaining at all

Skorpn everything works together thats for sure took me a bit to get used to OC'ing this chip but I think I know its limits now. I have been trying to post everything I find out to help others, but I am no way a master at this lol nor do I know it all. I take a few risks now and then but the industry of chip making has not changed much and the old tail of heat is the only killer still rings 95% true


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I just set my QPI volts on 1.35 and leave it lol, I also know that going past 1.35 is dangerous for the most part but so is everything we do on OCN lol. I have read allot on the QPI voltage limit thing and seen that Intel high point is 1.35 on it but some have set it as high as 1.4 safely but no further! with out real risk of making the memory lane of your chip just shot! I my self am not willing to go there lol so 1.35 I stay and as far as the 2x vs 1.5x ram thing I have read the same things but for some reason my system likes it set at the 2x mark so I am using it lol, just relates to faster cpu to ram speed anyway so not complaining at all


Lowering it will let you use QPI voltage. It's a good thing so you can use higher BCLK and also cut down on uncore power draw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Ok, so it looks like I need to bring my ram up to speed in order to know what to set the QPI to. I was hoping to work on ram and voltages very last. But if I need to know QPI right now, then I need to know what my ram is going to do with this new imc it is attached to.
> 
> My memory is Ripjaws tri channel kit 1600 mhz at 1.5v. But I do not care if it runs that high. I can't tell the difference between 1333 and 1600 myself.


You call that high?!


----------



## Gomi

Hi guys, quick question.

I have my W3680 incomming along with 3*2 Corsair doms, but I really need motherboard recommendations - Currently knocking my head into the desk for selling my X58A-OC years back, but such is life.

The CPU will be cooled by a Little Devil Phase Change, so need a board that can handle something not quite ordinary - Mainly talking about the VRM.

I searched and searched, but not really often you hear about subzero Xeons, and the opinions are all over the place. The safe bet would probably be a Rampage III, but before I pull the trigger I thought it be best to ask here first


----------



## Bradford1040

yeah I run my dominators at 1.64 and stay with in the .30 voltage thing everyone talks about (QPI=1.35 and ram=1.64 so voltage diff of .29)

But also my ram is rated at 1.65 with a xmp profile of 1.60 at 1600mhz cas 9


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What the? Look around and you will see people telling that 1.5x RAM = QPI. Reason for that is that 1) Gulftown doesn't need that 2X and 2) Gulftown is sensitive to high QPI needing more voltage and beyond 1.35V WILL KILL the chip.
> 
> And I'm using a GB board as well ...


I don't see it being possible to go any lower unless you run in slow mode, the QPI lowest multi is x36, combined with a 200 BCLK you have 7.2ghz. Are you talking about the uncore?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What the? Look around and you will see people telling that 1.5x RAM = QPI. Reason for that is that 1) Gulftown doesn't need that 2X and 2) Gulftown is sensitive to high QPI needing more voltage and beyond 1.35V WILL KILL the chip.
> 
> And I'm using a GB board as well ...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it being possible to go any lower unless you run in slow mode, the QPI lowest multi is x36, combined with a 200 BCLK you have 7.2ghz. Are you talking about the uncore?
Click to expand...

yeah and my board dose not have slow mode unless I cross flash the bios from the new boards which has been done, bu I don't need it as my multi dose not jump down all the time


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I don't see it being possible to go any lower unless you run in slow mode, the QPI lowest multi is x36, combined with a 200 BCLK you have 7.2ghz. Are you talking about the uncore?


QPI Link is bidirectional meaning the actual speed is 3.6GHz not 7.2GHz meaning if your RAM is 2000 your QPI frequency should be at least "6GHz" Don't need to use the rule of double. Since QPI is at least 36x you can use up to 2400MHz RAM if you can, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Ok, so it looks like I need to bring my ram up to speed in order to know what to set the QPI to. I was hoping to work on ram and voltages very last. But if I need to know QPI right now, then I need to know what my ram is going to do with this new imc it is attached to.
> 
> My memory is Ripjaws tri channel kit 1600 mhz at 1.5v. But I do not care if it runs that high. I can't tell the difference between 1333 and 1600 myself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> yeah I run my dominators at 1.64 and stay with in the .30 voltage thing everyone talks about (QPI=1.35 and ram=1.64 so voltage diff of .29)
> 
> But also my ram is rated at 1.65 with a xmp profile of 1.60 at 1600mhz cas 9


I've been running my QPI at 1.3V with my RAM at 1.62 lol ...


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Damn man that must have been scary as hell when your PC finally posted and made that noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll scout eBay to find a testing overclock board based on the X58 chipset, my EVGA x58 SLI3 is still like new and I never pushed far into voltages, I love that board to much to take chances to burn it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only thing that will help me get a higher overclock will be to get an efficient northbridge cooler, something that kills any heat because even though the X58 SLI3 has a nice one that have plenty of fins in the heatsink plus and a fan blowing right onto it it doesnt really cool the northbridge that well and I think x58 northbridges are really getting hot when you crank up the FSB.


Hell yeah it was scary. The entire time I was thinking....CPU-Z Validation or reboot. I chose to reboot and probably saved the X56660 from a very inconvenient death. I haven't been gaming much so other than a few benchmarks @ 4.8Ghz for HWBOT and my X5660 review topic I've only ran Stock clocks. I'll run 3.8Ghz @ 1.16v if I need something CPU intensive. Other than that I'm good with 4.8Ghz for now.

The northbridge on my MB will burn your finger. I have a 120mm fan in my case, but it's mostly cooling my SLI GPUs.

Similar to this picture:
http://cdn.overclock.net/4/44/350x700px-LL-447c09bf_NZXT-Phantom-410-Crafted-Series-Chassis-12.jpeg

My NB gets hot at stock clocks. I always expect the NB to burn so I never worry about it much.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Damn man that must have been scary as hell when your PC finally posted and made that noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll scout eBay to find a testing overclock board based on the X58 chipset, my EVGA x58 SLI3 is still like new and I never pushed far into voltages, I love that board to much to take chances to burn it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only thing that will help me get a higher overclock will be to get an efficient northbridge cooler, something that kills any heat because even though the X58 SLI3 has a nice one that have plenty of fins in the heatsink plus and a fan blowing right onto it it doesnt really cool the northbridge that well and I think x58 northbridges are really getting hot when you crank up the FSB.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah it was scary. The entire time I was thinking....CPU-Z Validation or reboot. I chose to reboot and probably saved the X56660 from a very inconvenient death. I haven't been gaming much so other than a few benchmarks @ 4.8Ghz for HWBOT and my X5660 review topic I've only ran Stock clocks. I'll run 3.8Ghz @ 1.16v if I need something CPU intensive. Other than that I'm good with 4.8Ghz for now.
> 
> The northbridge on my MB will burn your finger. I have a 120mm fan in my case, but it's mostly cooling my SLI GPUs.
> 
> Similar to this picture:
> http://cdn.overclock.net/4/44/350x700px-LL-447c09bf_NZXT-Phantom-410-Crafted-Series-Chassis-12.jpeg
> 
> My NB gets hot at stock clocks. I always expect the NB to burn so I never worry about it much.
Click to expand...

my NB stays cool to the touch thank god, but have seen and had boards where that was not the case, they make a board water block for mine kind of it is for the WS version but some used it on my model too, but even before that I would try a fan on it like you are using. I think mine stays at 38c~45c even when gaming


----------



## Scorpion49

Well, I might have sprung for the 5660 or 5670, my board refuses to do over 200 BCLK. I decided to give it a shot since I went in there to look at the QPI speeds, won't even POST at anything above 205 or so.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well, I might have sprung for the 5660 or 5670, my board refuses to do over 200 BCLK. I decided to give it a shot since I went in there to look at the QPI speeds, won't even POST at anything above 205 or so.


really you have the Gigabyte X58A-UD3R right? I thought I seen most of them getting too 220 or so, mine maxes out around 225 I think (asus p6t deluxe v2)


----------



## Scorpion49

Yeah, it doesn't want it. Not one bit. The one I had years ago would go up to 230 IIRC, this one said no.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Ok, I set my memory back to 1603 mhz, and rebooted back into the bios to see if there were any changes. Now my UCLK has from 2406-8421 MHz, including the 2x of 3208 of ram. But the QPI link only has 5 settings, Auto, Slow, 7218, 8821 and 9624 MT/s. I do not see multiplier settings like 2x or 3x etc, just large 4 digit numbers. I assume uncore is the UCLK setting?

I set both to their lowest numbers, 2406 UCLK and 7218 QPI. It booted... going to test now...


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, it doesn't want it. Not one bit. The one I had years ago would go up to 230 IIRC, this one said no.


dam that stinks, I have been looking and the X5675 is dropped in price to and it has a multi of 25 I think vs the X5660's 21 so I was thinking on getting one to see if I could get 5ghz stable 24/7 (doubt it but worth a try for 250 usd)

BTW the 23 multi on the X5660 is not a regular multi speed it is turbo so it only clocks two cores to 23 and other 4 in this case to 22 I think and there is a single core multi as well which pushes one core to 24 multi


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> The template I use for 4.0ghz is 20x200 which you should be able to do (make sure to adjust your RAM divider down to target the correct speed). I set the voltage to manual at 1.300V and QPI/VTT to +0.100V (this needs to be within 0.500V of your RAM voltage anyways). Make sure your QPI link is 2x the Uncore, which should in turn be 2x the RAM speed. You can also try bumping up the IOH and and QPI PLL to around 1.200V for stability. CPU PLL should be fine at 1.800V which is the automatic setting I think.
> 
> Once you get it stable, you can start adjusting the Vcore down as most of these chips will do 4.0ghz a lot lower than 1.3V.


Okay I just finished to work now so I can kill the VPN connection to the office and start to mod again...
I'll get one X5670 out of the Mac Pro and give it a try!
I'll post and let you know...
Any advice on the voltage I need to set the QPI / PLL and others at?
Thanks!


----------



## Kana-Maru

New HWBOT CPU Benchmarks and comparisons for X58 vs X79 Hexa core %

*http://postimg.org/image/8zza822kl/



HWBOT Xeon X5660 Page:


I'll update scores and percentage differences as I complete them.

Some have accused my results of not being legit. Some X5660-X58 user as well as 2011-X79 users. Mostly 2011-X79 users. I just tell them my X58 beast is still a beast. There's no need to spend $1500.00 - $2000.00 to compete.

@ Gomi...I thought about getting a Little Devil P.C as well. A few things are holding me back: the price for it on a dead socket, wondering if my MB can handle it, the size of the Little Devil-space needed, the extra voltage being pumped to the electric bill, and the size of the tube-damn it's large! Those are a few things that's keeping me away from the LD. AFAIK you can't set the temp. It instantly drops once it's on to a specific negative Celsius.*


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

OK, Im not understanding this. CPU-Z says QPI Link is 3608 mhz, but I set QPI Link in the bios to 7218 MT/s (Which is strangely exactly 2x the CPU speed?). Is that correct?

What is MT/s? lol

NVM, its megatransfer per second, which is 2000mhz x 2 = 4000 MT/s. I think I understand it now.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> OK, Im not understanding this. CPU-Z says QPI Link is 3608 mhz, but I set QPI Link in the bios to 7218 MT/s (Which is strangely exactly 2x the CPU speed?). Is that correct?


Yes QPI is 2x, thats why 6.4GT QPI links are reported as 3.200mhz


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> OK, Im not understanding this. CPU-Z says QPI Link is 3608 mhz, but I set QPI Link in the bios to 7218 MT/s (Which is strangely exactly 2x the CPU speed?). Is that correct?
> 
> What is MT/s? lol


QPI, as DaveLT mentioned is a bi-directional link. Basically how the CPU talks to everything on the motherboard. CPU-Z displays its single-direction speed, so half of the total the board is showing in BIOS. QPI link has multipliers the work off of the bus speed, in your case the slowest is 36x, so the link speed will be 36xFSB (although your BIOS shows the total speed and not the multi, it is the same thing).


----------



## Bradford1040

I posted earlier but see my QPI speed in CPU-Z it says 4010 and in bios its 8020


----------



## EvilMonk

I'm already starting to regret taking out a X5670 of my Mac Pro and I even started yet, I just hope I don't screw up anything... I paid premium price for that workstation and I just stress at the idea of taking some parts out


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already starting to regret taking out a X5670 of my Mac Pro and I even started yet, I just hope I don't screw up anything... I paid premium price for that workstation and I just stress at the idea of taking some parts out


chicken! yellow belly lol, nah I know the feeling you are having but just don't drop the chip and you will be fine (so that means no playing with yourself while handling the chip OK) lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

OK, thanks to everyone it is clicking in my head again. Its been a few years since my last serious play in this bios. It passed all tests at these settings. Going to jump to 19 multi and see what if anything has changed in the bios. Yes, I am VERY cautious because when you go retired and do not have a reliable income you get worried about killing a much wanted cpu. I would be really bummed out if I had to put my 930 back in, to say the least. haha

BRB at 19 multi...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> chicken! yellow belly lol, nah I know the feeling you are having but just don't drop the chip and you will be fine (so that means no playing with yourself while handling the chip OK) lol


Copy that, I finish my french onion soup and I'm getting at it


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> OK, thanks to everyone it is clicking in my head again. Its been a few years since my last serious play in this bios. It passed all tests at these settings. Going to jump to 19 multi and see what if anything has changed in the bios. Yes, I am VERY cautious because when you go retired and do not have a reliable income you get worried about killing a much wanted cpu. I would be really bummed out if I had to put my 930 back in, to say the least. haha
> 
> BRB at 19 multi...


Sounds good. Report back and good luck.


----------



## EvilMonk

Okay everyone wish me luck so I don't regret this


----------



## Bradford1040

good luck! (not really needed but)

GOD I love the look of those Mac Pro's


----------



## EvilMonk

Behold the X5670


----------



## EvilMonk

Rotten chip reverting back to x5650 right now, cant even boot Windows so I'm forced to send from my iPhone


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Okay everyone wish me luck so I don't regret this


Oh man, why didn't that ever catch on? Literal wind tunnels inside your case, with massive 3k RPM push-pulls, server style. We need a new new *TX spec for this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> New HWBOT CPU Benchmarks and comparisons for X58 vs X79 Hexa core %
> 
> *http://postimg.org/image/8zza822kl/
> 
> HWBOT Xeon X5660 Page:
> 
> I'll update scores and percentage differences as I complete them.
> 
> Some have accused my results of not being legit. Some X5660-X58 user as well as 2011-X79 users. Mostly 2011-X79 users. I just tell them my X58 beast is still a beast. There's no need to spend $1500.00 - $2000.00 to compete.
> 
> @ Gomi...I thought about getting a Little Devil P.C as well. A few things are holding me back: the price for it on a dead socket, wondering if my MB can handle it, the size of the Little Devil-space needed, the extra voltage being pumped to the electric bill, and the size of the tube-damn it's large! Those are a few things that's keeping me away from the LD. AFAIK you can't set the temp. It instantly drops once it's on to a specific negative Celsius.*


IMO, clock for clock and core per core, LGA2011 would beat 1366 any day.

But with the prices of hex-cores and DP boards dropping like a rock, $1000 would get you two 1366 Hex-core Xeons and an EVGA SR-2







, while on X79 it'd get you *half* of a E5-2697v2 (and you can't overclock worth a damn)!

*note: If you did indeed build a SR-2, you wouldn't technically qualify for this thread though!







Maybe a 5500/5600 Xeon Club?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Rotten chip reverting back to x5650 right now, cant even boot Windows so I'm forced to send from my iPhone


I wonder why? did you not reset the bios? the 5650 and 5670 are the same as far as the micro code so it should of worked with no issues


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> Oh man, why didn't that ever catch on? Literal wind tunnels inside your case, with massive 3k RPM push-pulls, server style. We need a new new *TX spec for this.
> 
> IMO, clock for clock and core per core, LGA2011 would beat 1366 any day.
> But with the prices of hex-cores and DP boards dropping like a rock, $1000 would get you two 1366 Hex-core Xeons and an EVGA SR-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , while on X79 it'd get you *half* of a E5-2697v2 (and you can't overclock worth a damn)!
> 
> *note: If you did indeed build a SR-2, you wouldn't technically qualify for this thread though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a 5500/5600 Xeon Club?


Yeah THAT is why I would rather a SR-2 and two X5650's overclocked to 4ghz, then spending more money on x79 and its best possible chip. I just see no possible way that the absolute best x79 CHIP ($2000) can beat a SR-2 with two Xeons overclocked to 4ghz. Right? or am I wrong?

OK, Im now at my desired clocks. 200x20 and I am running my memory at specs, albeit 1.6v instead of its advertised 1.5v. Voltages are still high on everything, but I plan on lowering those tonight a tad and running prime all night long. What is blowing my mind is not once has my temps come up yet, its still mid 30's at idle and mid 50's to mid 60's at full load. WOW! My 930 could NOT do that...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I wonder why? did you not reset the bios? the 5650 and 5670 are the same as far as the micro code so it should of worked with no issues


It didnt but I finally manage to push the X5650 to 200 BCLK max multi and get 4.6 Ghz with even lower voltage!!!

[email protected] 1.35v


----------



## EvilMonk

4.7 Ghz @ 1.35V


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> 4.7 Ghz @ 1.35V


Nice.... Now I wonder if you can send me that 5670 to test??? lmao


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

@ Kana Maru, yay its official with a daily driver OC too....

http://valid.x86.fr/q0zlc1


----------



## Scorpion49

Hmm, my 5650 won't go above 20x multi on my board. I can set it to whatever I want and it keeps defaulting back to 20x. Does Turbo need to be on for it to go above there? I really don't want to deal with single core frequencies being higher than all cores, wish this BIOS had a per-core turbo adjustment like newer ones do.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hmm, my 5650 won't go above 20x multi on my board. I can set it to whatever I want and it keeps defaulting back to 20x. Does Turbo need to be on for it to go above there? I really don't want to deal with single core frequencies being higher than all cores, wish this BIOS had a per-core turbo adjustment like newer ones do.


That is what the 5670 is for. Are you absolutely sure its dead? Maybe a bios reset and it would have posted?

@ Dave, are you positive that uncore should be only 1.5x? Where did you hear that from?


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hmm, my 5650 won't go above 20x multi on my board. I can set it to whatever I want and it keeps defaulting back to 20x. Does Turbo need to be on for it to go above there? I really don't want to deal with single core frequencies being higher than all cores, wish this BIOS had a per-core turbo adjustment like newer ones do.


Some BIOS are like that, they can only change multis up to the all-core turbo mode (in my case, x20 for 4C/8T).

Turbo would still work like it used to if it's left on though, it'll crank the multiplier all the way to x23 on 1C/2T, but since you can't really test this for stability it often just ends up screwing with your OC.


----------



## EvilMonk

ROFL








Its already back in my mac pro.
I manage to get 4.73 Ghz @ 1.375V not bad eh?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Nice.... Now I wonder if you can send me that 5670 to test??? lmao


Sorry for doublepost, the reply was meant for you


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> Some BIOS are like that, they can only change multis up to the all-core turbo mode (in my case, x20 for 4C/8T).
> 
> Turbo would still work like it used to if it's left on though, it'll crank the multiplier all the way to x23 on 1C/2T, but since you can't really test this for stability it often just ends up screwing with your OC.


I would love to get my hands on a Gigabyte G1.Assassin or Guerrilla board to go with my green theme, I think this UD3R just isn't as OC friendly as some of the Asus and EVGA boards around.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> Some BIOS are like that, they can only change multis up to the all-core turbo mode (in my case, x20 for 4C/8T).
> 
> Turbo would still work like it used to if it's left on though, it'll crank the multiplier all the way to x23 on 1C/2T, but since you can't really test this for stability it often just ends up screwing with your OC.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to get my hands on a Gigabyte G1.Assassin or Guerrilla board to go with my green theme, I think this UD3R just isn't as OC friendly as some of the Asus and EVGA boards around.
Click to expand...

yeah I have the whole green and black thing going so would work for me too. I can't see much of my board anyway but I know under that massive GTX 680 Classified there is blue lol


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> yeah I have the whole green and black thing going so would work for me too. I can't see much of my board anyway but I know under that massive GTX 680 Classified there is blue lol


Yeah, my rig be looking like this:


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hmm, my 5650 won't go above 20x multi on my board. I can set it to whatever I want and it keeps defaulting back to 20x. Does Turbo need to be on for it to go above there? I really don't want to deal with single core frequencies being higher than all cores, wish this BIOS had a per-core turbo adjustment like newer ones do.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what the 5670 is for. Are you absolutely sure its dead? Maybe a bios reset and it would have posted?
> 
> @ Dave, are you positive that uncore should be only 1.5x? Where did you hear that from?
Click to expand...

it is a recommendation not a 100% thing (the 1.5x) I auto to 2x on my board and it runs 100% fine, but I have seen were some cant get stable at 2x


----------



## riika

Whoa, you guys still see your boards?

Ever since slapping in a Seasonic P-860 and my old GTX 295 (CUDA slave/glorified framebuffer for future monitors), I couldn't see it anymore!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> But with the prices of hex-cores and DP boards dropping like a rock, $1000 would get you two 1366 Hex-core Xeons and an EVGA SR-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , while on X79 it'd get you *half* of a E5-2697v2 (and you can't overclock worth a damn)!
> *note: If you did indeed build a SR-2, you wouldn't technically qualify for this thread though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a 5500/5600 Xeon Club?


If you are on the X58 platform and have ANY Xeon no matter the CPU count you'll quality for this topic. I welcome everyone. It brings a tear to my eye to see all of the X58 discussion in 2014 lol. Our platform was abandoned for sometime across the web on different forums I visited.

Quote:


> IMO, clock for clock and core per core, LGA2011 would beat 1366 any day.


Did I ever state that the 1366 could beat the 2011? In nearly all of my test except a few the 2011-X79 was ahead of the 1366-X58.

Of course the newest microprocessors and platform architecture would beat a 2008 architecture. The question is by how much? I'm going from price per performance and forget the hype, but I'm seeing some people drop back to X58 instead of going full blast X79 due to the price per performance. I tried to compare scores clock for clock with the same CPU cooling solutions the best I could, well except the #1 in the world vs kana tests. It was hard since most users have faster RAM which is expected, but some of the difference weren't that much. From my test 9.77% difference doesn't make me want to go X79 and I'm glad I didn't. All I need now is some new GPUs to release.


----------



## Bradford1040

I am embarrassed of my rig at the moment but I did not do any wire hiding or even mounting the uv light yet but that is inside my old silverstone TJ-10 Nvidia case

I have ordered green and black single sleeved wires for 24 pin and EPS and the two 8 pci-e pins and going to make a cover out of lexan to hide any of the things I can't hide because of case design


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I am embarrassed of my rig at the moment but I did not do any wire hiding or even mounting the uv light yet but that is inside my old silverstone TJ-10 Nvidia case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that acrylic tubing? Nice job, I wanted to try that for a while. Nothing wrong with that machine at all.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I am embarrassed of my rig at the moment but I did not do any wire hiding or even mounting the uv light yet but that is inside my old silverstone TJ-10 Nvidia case
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that acrylic tubing? Nice job, I wanted to try that for a while. Nothing wrong with that machine at all.
Click to expand...

yes first try at it! I am going to redo it though, the one that goes over the ram was a boo boo job and did not have any more so just made it work


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> If you are on the X58 platform and have ANY Xeon no matter the CPU count you'll quality for this topic. I welcome everyone. It brings a tear to my eye to see all of the X58 discussion in 2014 lol. Our platform was abandoned for sometime across the web on different forums I visited.
> Did I ever state that the 1366 could beat the 2011? In nearly all of my test except a few the 2011-X79 was ahead of the 1366-X58.
> 
> Of course the newest microprocessors and platform architecture would beat a 2008 architecture. The question is by how much? I'm going from price per performance and forget the hype, but I'm seeing some people drop back to X58 instead of going full blast X79 due to the price per performance. I tried to compare scores clock for clock with the same CPU cooling solutions the best I could, well except the #1 in the world vs kana tests. It was hard since most users have faster RAM which is expected, but some of the difference weren't that much. From my test 9.77% difference doesn't make me want to go X79 and I'm glad I didn't. All I need now is some new GPUs to release.


I meant that technically, the EVGA SR-2 doesn't qualify for the thread as it uses the 5500/5600 chipset (the only difference is DP and ECC support)

It's the same difference as X79 and C600/2/4/6.

But I guess we can make an exception









Also, I noticed that a lot of the buzz around X58/1366 today is because of all the Hex Core Xeons dropping like manna from Heaven, uhh, eBay. At a price point that *low*, for that much performance, and the most fun overclocking knobs of all time, they make for great first time builds!


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, my rig be looking like this:


Damnnnnnnn I like, thats a very neat setup!!!


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> yes first try at it! I am going to redo it though, the one that goes over the ram was a boo boo job and did not have any more so just made it work


Boo Boo job as in Honey BooBoo?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> If you are on the X58 platform and have ANY Xeon no matter the CPU count you'll quality for this topic. I welcome everyone. It brings a tear to my eye to see all of the X58 discussion in 2014 lol. Our platform was abandoned for sometime across the web on different forums I visited.
> 
> Did I ever state that the 1366 could beat the 2011? In nearly all of my test except a few the 2011-X79 was ahead of the 1366-X58.
> 
> Of course the newest microprocessors and platform architecture would beat a 2008 architecture. The question is by how much? I'm going from price per performance and forget the hype, but I'm seeing some people drop back to X58 instead of going full blast X79 due to the price per performance. I tried to compare scores clock for clock with the same CPU cooling solutions the best I could, well except the #1 in the world vs kana tests. It was hard since most users have faster RAM which is expected, but some of the difference weren't that much. From my test 9.77% difference doesn't make me want to go X79 and I'm glad I didn't. All I need now is some new GPUs to release.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant that technically, the EVGA SR-2 doesn't qualify for the thread as it uses the 5500/5600 chipset (the only difference is DP and ECC support)
> It's the same difference as X79 and C600/2/4/6.
> 
> But I guess we can make an exception
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I noticed that a lot of the buzz around X58/1366 today is because of all the Hex Core Xeons dropping like manna from Heaven, uhh, eBay. At a price point that *low*, for that much performance, and the most fun overclocking knobs of all time, they make for great first time builds!
Click to expand...

BTW I have not tried it but my set up right now says it supports ecc ram, I know it is not official that x58 supports it but aida is reporting that it is, I am going to try it later on, I have no reason to upset my server right now and a few pissy kids would be mad if I shut down there minecraft lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I would love to get my hands on a Gigabyte G1.Assassin or Guerrilla board to go with my green theme, I think this UD3R just isn't as OC friendly as some of the Asus and EVGA boards around.


I have always wanted a green theme board with UV reactive green on the board as well, but everything in the Enthusiast range seems to really like the red crap. I want green or really dark. I do not like the reds or the copper look. Here's a quick pic of my setup


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I have always wanted a green theme board with UV reactive green on the board as well, but everything in the Enthusiast range seems to really like the red crap. I want green or really dark. I do not like the reds or the copper look. Here's a quick pic of my setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, I really like the green as opposed to the common red/black and blue/black setups. This is what I had before I pulled the Haswell in favor of keeping the X58 (also ditched the 680's for an R9 290 Vapor-X):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Bradford1040

both nice, and I am getting the same green single sleeve only going to have black mixed in with it,

BTW is that a ray storm block?

edit>>> skorpn you know you could always paint that board! I think that would be so hot looking, change the red to green and UV green at that!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> both nice, and I am getting the same green single sleeve only going to have black mixed in with it,
> 
> BTW is that a ray storm block?
> 
> edit>>> skorpn you know you could always paint that board! I think that would be so hot looking, change the red to green and UV green at that!


Mine is a bitspower, I got it for free on a dead 2011 board. I had to cobble together some mounting hardware for it but it works great. Skorps block looks like a swiftech apogee to me but the pic is small.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

HAHA, yeah you have no idea how hard I thought about painting it myself. That is a little something I know about also from my younger days. But I decided against it maihnly because my build was taking so long. Many of the holes/cuts are all mine, the powder coating, the mobo tray all custom cut and done by myself. All the edges from the front are rubberized as well. There are no visible drives as I put them on the back of the mobo tray and filled the empty spot with a beautiful green reservoir and a really nice green UV fan, lol...



EDIT: I said the powder coating was mine, it is NOT (I lied) I used a local shop that specializes in powder coating motorcycle parts. He only charged me $125, but everything I could take apart I did and sanded it as best I could and had it coated, including the Apogee hold down plate. I missed only one piece, the secondary PSU block off plate which I had lost at the time. I dont use it anyway and if I ever need to put it on I will just paint it myself. Here's a few more if no one objects...

Ive got before and after pics, but I do not want to cloud this topic with too much off-topic stuff.




And the UGLY before pic lol


If my new Xeon could think for itself, and I will assume it does, LOL, I think it would be happy with its new water cooled home.... Hell the cpu chicks are definitely talking


----------



## Kana-Maru

Oh man you guys keep showing those nice cases....you guys are making me want to fix up my case really bad. I have the Sabertooth X58 so I'll have to work something out with the Green and black motherboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I am embarrassed of my rig at the moment but I did not do any wire hiding or even mounting the uv light yet but that is inside my old silverstone TJ-10 Nvidia case
> 
> I have ordered green and black single sleeved wires for 24 pin and EPS and the two 8 pci-e pins and going to make a cover out of lexan to hide any of the things I can't hide because of case design


Nice. I'm sure everything will look better after you finish cleaning up the wires. I'm not sure how I"m going to fix up my case, but I'm gonna have to do some wire cleaning myself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> I meant that technically, the EVGA SR-2 doesn't qualify for the thread as it uses the 5500/5600 chipset (the only difference is DP and ECC support)
> It's the same difference as X79 and C600/2/4/6.
> 
> But I guess we can make an exception
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I noticed that a lot of the buzz around X58/1366 today is because of all the Hex Core Xeons dropping like manna from Heaven, uhh, eBay. At a price point that *low*, for that much performance, and the most fun overclocking knobs of all time, they make for great first time builds!


Perhaps, but I'm showing love to ALL X58 users in this topic. Xeons are just required to join the club. We haven't been forgotten







. Well I'm hoping everyone is enjoying this because it's not going to happen again for a LONG time. You know Intel is watching all of this play out and I'm sure they are probably PO'ed at me for comparing the X58 to the X79. People are realizing their little games and dropping back to X58 instead of going $560+ i7-EE Hexa core & X79 motherboard.

Intel won't let this happen again for a long time I bet. This is probably why they decided to lock down the X79 platform+Xeons. I'm not sure if this trend will continue, but I'm hoping Xeons can be unlocked in the future.

Intel want's $500+ per Hexa core. That's easy to ask when you have the technology in a choke hold. I'm hoping AMD takes their money and use it wisely. We need some competition or a third party to compete.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> HAHA, yeah you have no idea how hard I thought about painting it myself. That is a little something I know about also from my younger days. But I decided against it maihnly because my build was taking so long. Many of the holes/cuts are all mine, the powder coating, the mobo tray all custom cut and done by myself. All the edges from the front are rubberized as well. There are no visible drives as I put them on the back of the mobo tray and filled the empty spot with a beautiful green reservoir and a really nice green UV fan, lol...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I said the powder coating was mine, it is NOT (I lied) I used a local shop that specializes in powder coating motorcycle parts. He only charged me $125, but everything I could take apart I did and sanded it as best I could and had it coated, including the Apogee hold down plate. I missed only one piece, the secondary PSU block off plate which I had lost at the time. I dont use it anyway and if I ever need to put it on I will just paint it myself. Here's a few more if no one objects...
> 
> Ive got before and after pics, but I do not want to cloud this topic with too much off-topic stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the UGLY before pic lol
> 
> 
> If my new Xeon could think for itself, and I will assume it does, LOL, I think it would be happy with its new water cooled home.... Hell the cpu chicks are definitely talking


you did a nice job btw on that TJ-07, I have a murder mod one so would not change things


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> you did a nice job btw on that TJ-07, I have a murder mod one so would not change things


You lucky enthusiast you. I wanted one of those MM setups really bad, but had to settle for 3 months of my own hard work. Thankfully my brother Daryl is a ex-machinist who worked for a very large machine shop and small engine mechanic company. Between my Father, Brother and Myself we have almost every tool you could need. What I do not have that would make a lot of stuff much easier is a drill press. But I have everything else I could need. Cutting holes in metal requires a LOT of work with a dremel and step drill bits. That is one of the reasons I opted to leave out the CPU hold down plate cutout. It would have required much more freggin dremel work and 4 more decent sized holes in each corner of the cutout and I was becoming impatient with the time it was taking me to do the entire thing, at just a few steps a day.

I also have a lot of UV lighting stuff for it, but I still have not installed it because not sure if I want to or not. I mainly wanted that for younger guy selling power if I were to ever sell it. But knowing me it would take me days to route all the wires perfectly to my liking. Waiting for UV led strips to become high enough quality to trust I think, or maybe for the energy to build my own. lol

Anyway that's my setup. Now powered by a Xeon. Man this CPU runs much cooler than I was expecting, even at maximum voltage. I AM IMPRESSED!

http://valid.x86.fr/t6hccm

EDIT: Ok, I got both the CPU and QPI down to 1.3v on the dot and its still working IBT on high stress. Think I will leave this alone for the rest of today and start prime95 tonight. Then tomorrow see if it will go down to 1.25v, or so.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> you did a nice job btw on that TJ-07, I have a murder mod one so would not change things
> 
> 
> 
> You lucky enthusiast you. I wanted one of those MM setups really bad, but had to settle for 3 months of my own hard work. Thankfully my brother Daryl is a ex-machinist who worked for a very large machine shop and small engine mechanic company. Between my Father, Brother and Myself we have almost every tool you could need. What I do not have that would make a lot of stuff much easier is a drill press. But I have everything else I could need. Cutting holes in metal requires a LOT of work with a dremel and step drill bits. That is one of the reasons I opted to leave out the CPU hold down plate cutout. It would have required much more freggin dremel work and 4 more decent sized holes in each corner of the cutout and I was becoming impatient with the time it was taking me to do the entire thing, at just a few steps a day.
> 
> I also have a lot of UV lighting stuff for it, but I still have not installed it because not sure if I want to or not. I mainly wanted that for younger guy selling power if I were to ever sell it. But knowing me it would take me days to route all the wires perfectly to my liking. Waiting for UV led strips to become high enough quality to trust I think, or maybe for the energy to build my own. lol
> 
> Anyway that's my setup. Now powered by a Xeon. Man this CPU runs much cooler than I was expecting, even at maximum voltage. I AM IMPRESSED!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/t6hccm
> 
> EDIT: Ok, I got both the CPU and QPI down to 1.3v on the dot and its still working IBT on high stress. Think I will leave this alone for the rest of today and start prime95 tonight. Then tomorrow see if it will go down to 1.25v, or so.
Click to expand...

looking good on the volts BTW, and as far as the Murder Mod, I know a guy with allot of replacment part for his and he is a bit of a jerrk but I could ask him to let go of them lol (oh yeah, um its me) oops, but kidding aside if you wanted to turn you tj-07 into a MM let me know and I will hit the storage next time I go and get them out


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> You lucky enthusiast you. I wanted one of those MM setups really bad, but had to settle for 3 months of my own hard work. Thankfully my brother Daryl is a ex-machinist who worked for a very large machine shop and small engine mechanic company. Between my Father, Brother and Myself we have almost every tool you could need. What I do not have that would make a lot of stuff much easier is a drill press. But I have everything else I could need. Cutting holes in metal requires a LOT of work with a dremel and step drill bits. That is one of the reasons I opted to leave out the CPU hold down plate cutout. It would have required much more freggin dremel work and 4 more decent sized holes in each corner of the cutout and I was becoming impatient with the time it was taking me to do the entire thing, at just a few steps a day.
> 
> I also have a lot of UV lighting stuff for it, but I still have not installed it because not sure if I want to or not. I mainly wanted that for younger guy selling power if I were to ever sell it. But knowing me it would take me days to route all the wires perfectly to my liking. Waiting for UV led strips to become high enough quality to trust I think, or maybe for the energy to build my own. lol
> 
> Anyway that's my setup. Now powered by a Xeon. Man this CPU runs much cooler than I was expecting, even at maximum voltage. I AM IMPRESSED!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/t6hccm
> 
> EDIT: Ok, I got both the CPU and QPI down to 1.3v on the dot and its still working IBT on high stress. Think I will leave this alone for the rest of today and start prime95 tonight. Then tomorrow see if it will go down to 1.25v, or so.


You guys have nice towers, makes me jealous with my XL-ATX Antec P280 thats not clean inside as your setups.
I just take a look at how clean everything is inside your cases and it make me dream to get a setup that clean inside my tower...

Any of you guys want to take a look inside and give me ideas to clean everything up and make it look as clean and minimalist inside as your setups?


----------



## fearthisneo

I'd like to join.
http://valid.x86.fr/taxkd6


----------



## alancsalt

swearing/Profanity cleaned.
Quote:


> You may not:
> Use profanity. This includes the use of symbols, abbreviations, or acronyms to circumvent the no profanity rule.


The swear filter is a holding action, so *Anything that turns into asterisks, just edit it out, use some other words...*[/QUOTE]

Thread Origin: http://www.overclock.net/t/219513/the-dreaded-f/50_50#post_2541569


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> swearing/Profanity cleaned.
> The swear filter is a holding action, so *Anything that turns into asterisks, just edit it out, use some other words...*


Thread Origin: http://www.overclock.net/t/219513/the-dreaded-f/50_50#post_2541569[/quote]
Will do sorry about that... Just started posting on OCN a week and a half ago even if im registered since 2011... that wont happen again... I'm really sorry.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> You guys have nice towers, makes me jealous with my XL-ATX Antec P280 thats not clean inside as your setups.
> I just take a look at how clean everything is inside your cases and it make me dream to get a setup that clean inside my tower...


That is what happened to me, I kept dreaming build after build and I never could seem to get the build clean enough like so many others on the Net. Then one day immediately after my unemployment became reality I said enough is enough. Time to get busy doing something I want, something that will put an end to me ever wanting a new case. It worked!

EDIT: If you want to say a swear word like the one you used, use "crappy" or "awful" instead as it usually will not trigger the swear filtering function. When I was admin of PlanetAMD64 the one thing I learned is that what may be a completely normal and harmless word to you may be extremely offensive to another culture on the other side of the planet, or even your next door neighbor.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> That is what happened to me, I kept dreaming build after build and I never could seem to get the build clean enough like so many others on the Net. Then one day immediately after my unemployment became reality I said enough is enough. Time to get busy doing something I want, something that will put an end to me ever wanting a new case. It worked!


BTW }SkOrPn--' I ordered a ServeRAID M5110 card so I'll let you know once I can put my hands on it the exact LSI controller and if tweaks are possible on it!

Thats nice to hear the story about your clean case interior







How long did it take you to get it that neat?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> BTW }SkOrPn--' I ordered a ServeRAID M5110 card so I'll let you know once I can put my hands on it the exact LSI controller and if tweaks are possible on it!
> 
> Thats nice to hear the story about your clean case interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take you to get it that neat?


In total something like 3 months I think, which should be weeks or days for anyone else. Although I am unemployed and consider myself pretty much retired, I still have a busy eBay account, which was VERY busy back then between 2010 and 2012. In 2012 most of my daily time was spent building Motorola Programming cables called "Fastboot Cables" or "Factory Cables" for people with Motorola devices or Kindle Fires. Back then people were ordering like mad from me since I am the only one in the States making them. So, I would get maybe an hour or two a day of work in on the build, as the rest of the time I had to help people debrick their Android devices... Just use Google and search for "SkOrPn Factory Cable" and you will see my xda presence. I also make Samsung JIGs for Download mode, but those rarely ever get ordered any more. Back in late 2012 I was getting in upwards of 30 orders per day and not enough time to build them, so nearly zero time to do a real fancy computer build. I eventually told everyone that I was not going to work fridays and saturdays so I got the time I needed. It still took me about 3 months though.

EDIT: About the raid card, yeah let me know because that is a very interesting setup and not too expensive a cost.


----------



## EvilMonk

I'm sorry its just I can't get that off my mind


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I wonder if I can solder wires to the back of my mobo's PCIe slots and relocate the raid card hidden down in the bottom of my case? LOL, those things are ugly

EDIT: Hmm, this gives me an idea on how to completely hide the raid card from sight...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> EDIT: Hmm, this gives me an idea on how to completely hide the raid card from sight...


Damn thats so cool


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Damn thats so cool


Then all I would have to do is find a high flow water block for the processor and add some BGA copper sinks to the memory chips. And then add it to the loop between the pump and rad. Although I think it isn't long enough, so I may need to add more ribbon cable to it.

On the other hand I do not think I need a raid card, lol...


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Damn thats so cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then all I would have to do is find a high flow water block for the processor and add some BGA copper sinks to the memory chips. And then add it to the loop between the pump and rad. Although I think it isn't long enough, so I may need to add more ribbon cable to it.
> 
> On the other hand I do not think I need a raid card, lol...
Click to expand...

all my raid cards don't run that hot! Is that something normal? water cooling a raid card? I only have raid cards for the most part in my servers like perc 6i and so on which are nothing but Dell branded LSI cards anyway, and have seen many use those ribbon cables they have 16x 8x 4x and 1x ones as well, I use them in the servers of coarse but they can be used to even move your GPU's

EDIT>>> seen one guy used [4] 16X ones and had 4 way sli'ed cards hidden in a mountain mods case, really looked cool as hell


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> all my raid cards don't run that hot! Is that something normal? water cooling a raid card? I only have raid cards for the most part in my servers like perc 6i and so on which are nothing but Dell branded LSI cards anyway, and have seen many use those ribbon cables they have 16x 8x 4x and 1x ones as well, I use them in the servers of coarse but they can be used to even move your GPU's
> 
> EDIT>>> seen one guy used [4] 16X ones and had 4 way sli'ed cards hidden in a mountain mods case, really looked cool as hell


No not really, but raid cards are strictly meant for data centers with high air flow and low ambient temps, not for an enthusiast machine that is overclocked. Someone like me would instantly lose any warranty running it on a R3E, so I would want to make sure that is runs cool and dumps its heat into the radiator which exhausts out the back of the case, and not into the motherboard area. I've never had a hardware raid card not get hot enough to burn my skin.

Remember, I have a lot of work put into my custom built setup, so I have some what a good look to maintain. However, I think if I position it directly under the video card it will be mostly hidden.


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> all my raid cards don't run that hot! Is that something normal? water cooling a raid card? I only have raid cards for the most part in my servers like perc 6i and so on which are nothing but Dell branded LSI cards anyway, and have seen many use those ribbon cables they have 16x 8x 4x and 1x ones as well, I use them in the servers of coarse but they can be used to even move your GPU's
> 
> EDIT>>> seen one guy used [4] 16X ones and had 4 way sli'ed cards hidden in a mountain mods case, really looked cool as hell


Water cooling a PERC 5i/6i might be a bit extreme, but they do need forced/active cooling, as in most ambient air conditions the IOP333 will reach its' TJmax.

Running air over it is good enough.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> Water cooling a PERC 5i/6i might be a bit extreme, but they do need forced/active cooling, as in most ambient air conditions the IOP333 will reach its' TJmax.
> Running air over it is good enough.


Yeah that is what I did with my Adaptec 5405 a few years back, I just wire tied a small NB fan to it. Brought down core temps considerably.


----------



## DaveLT

WOW this thread definitely blew up last night.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> That is what the 5670 is for. Are you absolutely sure its dead? Maybe a bios reset and it would have posted?
> 
> @ Dave, are you positive that uncore should be only 1.5x? Where did you hear that from?


Everywhere, not just the X58 guides. They say 2x but 1.5x is for Gulfies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hmm, my 5650 won't go above 20x multi on my board. I can set it to whatever I want and it keeps defaulting back to 20x. Does Turbo need to be on for it to go above there? I really don't want to deal with single core frequencies being higher than all cores, wish this BIOS had a per-core turbo adjustment like newer ones do.


Turn on turbo boost. My turbo boost doesn't let one core be higher than the others







I think you're just mistaken since that's not how it works if you HARD set it to max boost multi minus 2. and besides turbo boost only works the normal way at stock frequencies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I would love to get my hands on a Gigabyte G1.Assassin or Guerrilla board to go with my green theme, I think this UD3R just isn't as OC friendly as some of the Asus and EVGA boards around.


Most of the X58 records were done with a UD3R.


Current state of my rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> Water cooling a PERC 5i/6i might be a bit extreme, but they do need forced/active cooling, as in most ambient air conditions the IOP333 will reach its' TJmax.
> Running air over it is good enough.


Slap a 60mm fan on it!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Well Dave lol your search skills must be better than mine because I can't find anything relating to uncore and these xeons. Should I be searching for data using the term Gulftown or westmere instead? I been searching specifically for information on x5600 series.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> WOW this thread definitely blew up last night.
> Everywhere, not just the X58 guides. They say 2x but 1.5x is for Gulfies.
> Turn on turbo boost. My turbo boost doesn't let one core be higher than the others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're just mistaken since that's not how it works if you HARD set it to max boost multi minus 2. and besides turbo boost only works the normal way at stock frequencies.
> Most of the X58 records were done with a UD3R.


1.5x is talking about uncore not QPI. I actually bothered to look this up since you kept saying it. This is also only applicable to running high memory clocks to keep you from having to run 4000+ uncore if you have DDR3 2000 for example. In fact, every example I read found decreased performance using a 1.5x ratio rather than the standard 2x.

I have no idea what you're saying about the turbo boost here, I really don't. With boost on, my board only allows one core to the highest bin, two to the second highest, etc. Some motherboards allow you to force all cores to use the max bin regardless of intel spec, this is not one of them so I'd rather turn it off than have to mess with voltages to stabilize the CPU with only a few cores higher than the rest.

Most of the X58 records were beaten on the X58-OC.


----------



## Gomi

Well I just landed me the deal of a lifetime - Getting my (Well, not my old one, but a newer one) GA-X58A-OC back, along with 24Gb of Corsair 2000Mhz CL8 and a GTX560Ti thrown in for free - Total price: 150USD with shipping - This person have NO idea what he is selling, lol - Already got tracking number, so it is a sure thing *Wipes sweat off forehead*.

Will throw my W3680 into it and hook it all up to the Phase Change - Yummie Yum! Should have it all up and running by the weekend, eager to get back to 1336 and the joys of overclocking on the X58A-OC









Looking forward to joining the club!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Well I just landed me the deal of a lifetime - Getting my (Well, not my old one, but a newer one) GA-X58A-OC back, along with 24Gb of Corsair 2000Mhz CL8 and a GTX560Ti thrown in for free - Total price: 150USD with shipping - This person have NO idea what he is selling, lol - Already got tracking number, so it is a sure thing *Wipes sweat off forehead*.
> 
> Will throw my W3680 into it and hook it all up to the Phase Change - Yummie Yum! Should have it all up and running by the weekend


Lucky! There are some good deals to be had out there, I snagged my X58A-UD3R in a full rig with an i7-930, 4GB RAM(wut), HD 5770, 1TB HDD with windows installed and a 1300W PSU in an Antec case for $70 on craigslist. I thought it was a typo but the guy said he only wanted $70 so it was MINE. It was really dirty and the CPU fan wouldn't spin so I assume he just never cleaned it and figured it broke when it was probably just shutting down due to overheating.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Lucky! There are some good deals to be had out there, I snagged my X58A-UD3R in a full rig with an i7-930, 4GB RAM(wut), HD 5770, 1TB HDD with windows installed and a 1300W PSU in an Antec case for $70 on craigslist. I thought it was a typo but the guy said he only wanted $70 so it was MINE. It was really dirty and the CPU fan wouldn't spin so I assume he just never cleaned it and figured it broke when it was probably just shutting down due to overheating.


Ya! I love stories like these - I once had access to a datacenter and you would not imagine the gold I was digging up in their recycle bins everyday


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Ya! I love stories like these - I once had access to a datacenter and you would not imagine the gold I was digging up in their recycle bins everyday


That is pretty cool, I love the orange X58-OC. Definitely a cool board. Wish I had one of those W3680's myself, nice base clock on that beast.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already starting to regret taking out a X5670 of my Mac Pro and I even started yet, I just hope I don't screw up anything... I ******* paid premium price for that workstation and I just stress at the idea of taking some parts out


Well I was going to triple double dog dare you.... but you already tried it lol









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> Oh man, why didn't that ever catch on? Literal wind tunnels inside your case, with massive 3k RPM push-pulls, server style. We need a new new *TX spec for this.
> 
> IMO, clock for clock and core per core, LGA2011 would beat 1366 any day.
> But with the prices of hex-cores and DP boards dropping like a rock, $1000 would get you two 1366 Hex-core Xeons and an EVGA SR-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , while on X79 it'd get you *half* of a E5-2697v2 (and you can't overclock worth a damn)!
> 
> *note: If you did indeed build a SR-2, you wouldn't technically qualify for this thread though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a 5500/5600 Xeon Club?


$800 would probably be just for the SR-2 in today's market unless you get lucky lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> If you are on the X58 platform and have ANY Xeon no matter the CPU count you'll quality for this topic. I welcome everyone. It brings a tear to my eye to see all of the X58 discussion in 2014 lol. Our platform was abandoned for sometime across the web on different forums I visited.
> Did I ever state that the 1366 could beat the 2011? In nearly all of my test except a few the 2011-X79 was ahead of the 1366-X58.
> 
> Of course the newest microprocessors and platform architecture would beat a 2008 architecture. The question is by how much? I'm going from price per performance and forget the hype, but I'm seeing some people drop back to X58 instead of going full blast X79 due to the price per performance. I tried to compare scores clock for clock with the same CPU cooling solutions the best I could, well except the #1 in the world vs kana tests. It was hard since most users have faster RAM which is expected, but some of the difference weren't that much. From my test 9.77% difference doesn't make me want to go X79 and I'm glad I didn't. All I need now is some new GPUs to release.


Saweet.... so I have an SR-2 with x5679's to add


----------



## Aleslammer

Did this awhile back, the hardware has never been in a case.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2257661


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Well I was going to triple double dog dare you.... but you already tried it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $800 would probably be just for the SR-2 in today's market unless you get lucky lol
> Saweet.... so I have an SR-2 with x5679's to add
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


God I still love that machine, I remember when you were first modding the Titans, that was exactly what I had wanted to do with one using the stock shroud with a universal block. So smexy.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Well Dave lol your search skills must be better than mine because I can't find anything relating to uncore and these xeons. Should I be searching for data using the term Gulftown or westmere instead? I been searching specifically for information on x5600 series.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Damn you're early bud







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Well I was going to triple double dog dare you.... but you already tried it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $800 would probably be just for the SR-2 in today's market unless you get lucky lol
> Saweet.... so I have an SR-2 with x5679's to add


Yeah I did but when I tried it didnt clock far, the only problem I realise I didnt adjust the NB Frequency and it wouldnt boot Windows at 8 Ghz which is kinda normal








I'll try it later today!
That those SR-2 Boards are sweet, I always wanted to get one but now all the ones I can see on eBay are even more expensive than when they sold new








I know that the Asus Z8NA-D6 dual LGA1366 is nice as well one of my friends has one! I'll keep looking for a dual LGA1366 board.


----------



## EvilMonk

Theres a nice lenovo board for 125$, its E-ATX so it would fit in my case, the only problem is its not possible to overclock such boards.
Lenovo Dual LGA-1366 Board
And there is a bunch of Supermicro LGA-1366 boards as well but again, those won't overclock








Dual LGA1366 Boards on eBay


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> Saweet.... so I have an SR-2 with x5679's to add










I uhh...







wow. Just wow.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Theres a nice lenovo board for 125$, its E-ATX so it would fit in my case, the only problem is its not possible to overclock such boards.
> Lenovo Dual LGA-1366 Board
> And there is a bunch of Supermicro LGA-1366 boards as well but again, those won't overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dual LGA1366 Boards on eBay


They also won't boot ES chips, if you're into those. I heard of hexacore Xeons with unlocked multis. That'd be the holy grail, right there.


----------



## EvilMonk

I dont have engineering sample chips so I think I'll be all good.
I just placed a 100$ max bid for an ASrock X58 Extreme board that ends in 4 days, I have all the components to build another PC except the motherboard so well see if I can win it for that price









Edit:
Don't forget I'm canadian, 100$ CDN is like 5$ US


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Well I was going to triple double dog dare you.... but you already tried it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $800 would probably be just for the SR-2 in today's market unless you get lucky lol
> Saweet.... so I have an SR-2 with x5679's to add


i actually just passed on two deals on craigslist and ebay for 435-450 for a evga sr2 board, one of them was loaded with two l56xx cause he didnt want to deal with it separately. so unless i got lucky twice? which i doubt lol, the sr2 could be found around 500, 400 if your lucky


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Damn you're early bud


Nah, I just wake up every morning at around 5-6am and spend an hour reading news, email, answering customer questions etc on the tablet. Then I fall back to sleep for another 3-4 hours or more, lol...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Yeah I did but when I tried it didnt clock far, the only problem I realise I didnt adjust the NB Frequency and it wouldnt boot Windows at 8 Ghz which is kinda normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try it later today!
> That those SR-2 Boards are sweet, I always wanted to get one but now all the ones I can see on eBay are even more expensive than when they sold new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the Asus Z8NA-D6 dual LGA1366 is nice as well one of my friends has one! I'll keep looking for a dual LGA1366 board.


I'd love a SR-2 also, but I just can not stand a case that puts the board upside down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I dont have engineering sample chips so I think I'll be all good.
> I just placed a 100$ max bid for an ASrock X58 Extreme board that ends in 4 days, I have all the components to build another PC except the motherboard so well see if I can win it for that price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Don't forget I'm canadian, 100$ CDN is like 5$ US


It's more like $92... Not bad at all for something that can run a Xeon overclocked.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Nah, I just wake up every morning at around 5-6am and spend an hour reading news, email, answering customer questions etc on the tablet. Then I fall back to sleep for another 3-4 hours or more, lol...
> I'd love a SR-2 also, but I just can not stand a case that puts the board upside down.
> It's more like $92... Not bad at all for something that can run a Xeon overclocked.


Well for the performances it gives (Overclocking and ram wise) + I have massive amounts of Registered ECC DDR3 (Like 12 8Gb sticks) it would be pretty kickass and I wouldnt mind having an upside down motherboard considering those perks!!!









Yeah if I can get it for 100$ CDN that would be quite good, especially I have a L5640 (The one that clocked at 4.something Ghz) if I can't get it then next pay I might treat myself up with the SR-2 if I can find one around 500-600$ on eBay...


----------



## pipes

My validation I use 24/7: http://valid.x86.fr/0eeqfz


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> My validation I use 24/7: http://valid.x86.fr/0eeqfz


Wow nice voltages on the cpu bud... Mine is 1.3v at 34-35c temps currently. I need to now work at lowering it, but I am being lazy it seems.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> My validation I use 24/7: http://valid.x86.fr/0eeqfz


Do all 6 cores run at 4.6 under load?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> 1.5x is talking about uncore not QPI. I actually bothered to look this up since you kept saying it. This is also only applicable to running high memory clocks to keep you from having to run 4000+ uncore if you have DDR3 2000 for example. In fact, every example I read found decreased performance using a 1.5x ratio rather than the standard 2x.
> 
> I have no idea what you're saying about the turbo boost here, I really don't. With boost on, my board only allows one core to the highest bin, two to the second highest, etc. Some motherboards allow you to force all cores to use the max bin regardless of intel spec, this is not one of them so I'd rather turn it off than have to mess with voltages to stabilize the CPU with only a few cores higher than the rest.
> 
> Most of the X58 records were beaten on the X58-OC.


Oopsie daisy. My memory is hazy. If you use a high uncore ratio (2x for gulftown) you need more QPI/Vtt voltage. And using 1.5x for me doesn't decrease performance. If I used 2x I wouldn't even boot because I would need so much voltage.




Without turbo boost I can only force 3.2GHz, with turbo boost I get 3.6GHz across all cores and the first core doesn't go beyond 3.6GHz.

Stock turbo boost REALLY only works if you stay at stock speed, that's how it work.

I mean if you are not going to buy a expensive X58 board that is.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Oopsie daisy. My memory is hazy. If you use a high uncore ratio (2x for gulftown) you need more QPI/Vtt voltage. And using 1.5x for me doesn't decrease performance. If I used 2x I wouldn't even boot because I would need so much voltage.
> 
> Without turbo boost I can only force 3.2GHz, with turbo boost I get 3.6GHz across all cores and the first core doesn't go beyond 3.6GHz.
> 
> Stock turbo boost REALLY only works if you stay at stock speed, that's how it work.
> 
> I mean if you are not going to buy a expensive X58 board that is.


Hmm, I'll have to give it another shot later but it wouldn't go above 20x with turbo enabled I don't think. Which board do you have? And yeah, the uncore really only has a negative effect (high voltages) if you get to really high memory speeds and try to run it at 2x the RAM. Right now I'm either running under 1333mhz or exactly at 1600mhz so the highest my uncore gets is 3200, which only requires a very small bump in voltage. The IMC on these chips sucks anyways, I doubt many are trying to run high frequency RAM.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

@ DaveLT, Bradford and Scorpion,

Looks like all of you are correct about the Uncore, but only to a degree. Reading everything I can find, it seems Uncore at 1.5x is used specifically for setups that intend to run extreme overclocks, 4.4+ and/or very high memory frequencies 2000 mhz or above. With a maximum of 200 BCLK and only 20 multi, and memory running at 1600 mhz or less, and no more voltage than a MAX QPI of 1.34v, it seems it is safe. Hundreds, if not thousands of Gulfies have died (killed or lost IMC channels) from taking the QPI over 1.35v in order to run a higher uncore clock or higher memory speeds, or trying to get a few hundred mhz more out of the cpu, but there are no reports of IMC death with the QPI under or at 1.34v. Further, if I plan on sticking with 1.3v or less (actual in bios is 1.29v), then it is safe to slowly bring up the uncore to a maximum of 2x, or until the system fails or becomes unstable between 1.5x-2x (1.6x, 1.7x, 1.8x etc).

If a system continues to run at say 1.3v QPI and uncore of 2x, then there is no reason to believe it will ever meet a premature death. This is why some boards run it at 2x and some at 1.5x, because they expect you to do your research and not run the voltage to high. From what I can gather at low enough voltage 2x uncore on memory of 1600 or less is perfectly safe...

This is what I gather from all the reading I found, so I may still be wrong. But considering there are people who run 2x and 1.35v year after year, I have to assume there is no exact science on uncore yet. I will just have to assume 1.3v is perfectly safe and slowly bring my uncore up until it fails, and then go back down to the previous stable uncore. At or below 1.34v QPI, the IMC is safe, unless you have a weak IMC, or have previously weakened it by too much QPI voltage.

Any arguments with what my assumptions are currently? I am very eager to see proof otherwise to my statements above


----------



## Scorpion49

That is literally what I said at least three times.

Anyway, my chip seems to be a bad overclocker. 4.0ghz is smooth sailing at 1.300V, 4.1ghz is impossible. I'm up to 1.475V and still can't get it to pass one run of LinX.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hmm, I'll have to give it another shot later but it wouldn't go above 20x with turbo enabled I don't think. Which board do you have? And yeah, the uncore really only has a negative effect (high voltages) if you get to really high memory speeds and try to run it at 2x the RAM. Right now I'm either running under 1333mhz or exactly at 1600mhz so the highest my uncore gets is 3200, which only requires a very small bump in voltage. The IMC on these chips sucks anyways, I doubt many are trying to run high frequency RAM.


It's a pain to get it to POST if you don't want to go beyond 1.34V. I didn't try that as I suspect L-chips are more prone to damage to high voltages although Intel says 1.4V is the safe max. BUT many Gulfies have died trying to do over 1.34/1.35
I'm running at 1600 right now and my uncore is 2400 so let me try for 3200. *fingers crossed*
I'll see if it brings any performance increase.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> @ DaveLT, Bradford and Scorpion,
> 
> Looks like all of you are correct about the Uncore, but only to a degree. Reading everything I can find, it seems Uncore at 1.5x is used specifically for setups that intend to run extreme overclocks, 4.4+ and/or very high memory frequencies 2000 mhz or above. With a maximum of 200 BCLK and only 20 multi, and memory running at 1600 mhz or less, and no more voltage than a MAX QPI of 1.34v, it seems it is safe. Hundreds, if not thousands of Gulfies have died (killed or lost IMC channels) from taking the QPI over 1.35v in order to run a higher uncore clock or higher memory speeds, or trying to get a few hundred mhz more out of the cpu, but there are no reports of IMC death with the QPI under or at 1.34v. Further, if I plan on sticking with 1.3v or less (actual in bios is 1.29v), then it is safe to slowly bring up the uncore to a maximum of 2x, or until the system fails or becomes unstable between 1.5x-2x (1.6x, 1.7x, 1.8x etc).
> 
> If a system continues to run at say 1.3v QPI and uncore of 2x, then there is no reason to believe it will ever meet a premature death. This is why some boards run it at 2x and some at 1.5x, because they expect you to do your research and not run the voltage to high. From what I can gather at low enough voltage 2x uncore on memory of 1600 or less is perfectly safe...
> 
> This is what I gather from all the reading I found, so I may still be wrong. But considering there are people who run 2x and 1.35v year after year, I have to assume there is no exact science on uncore yet. I will just have to assume 1.3v is perfectly safe and slowly bring my uncore up until it fails, and then go back down to the previous stable uncore. At or below 1.34v QPI, the IMC is safe, unless you have a weak IMC, or have previously weakened it by too much QPI voltage.
> 
> Any arguments with what my assumptions are currently? I am very eager to see proof otherwise to my statements above


From the first day I can't even get 3.2GHz IIRC. My IMC is that bad. Let me try 15x (if I have such a multi)


----------



## DaveLT

Got my chip to boot at 3GHz uncore.
My IMC is just average therefore then. My L5520 did 3.6GHz uncore @ 1.3v QPI lol ...

and behold the perf difference. It's shockingly ... small. Still a damn good score though and look at how close 4770k is to me!

And another bonus


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Got my chip to boot at 3GHz uncore.
> My IMC is just average therefore then. My L5520 did 3.6GHz uncore @ 1.3v QPI lol ...
> 
> and behold the perf difference. It's shockingly ... small. Still a damn good score though and look at how close 4770k is to me!


My chip runs 3.2ghz uncore at 1.220V, but the CPU itself wont clock higher than 4.0ghz, at all, ever. If I put turbo on it forces 22x multi which is 4.4ghz, I went all the way up to 1.55V just now and it will not take any kind of load at that clock speed. Instant BSOD with error 101 which means it needs more vcore. I'll burn this chip out before it does 1mhz past 4000.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> My chip runs 3.2ghz uncore at 1.220V, but the CPU itself wont clock higher than 4.0ghz, at all, ever. If I put turbo on it forces 22x multi which is 4.4ghz, I went all the way up to 1.55V just now and it will not take any kind of load at that clock speed. Instant BSOD with error 101 which means it needs more vcore. I'll burn this chip out before it does 1mhz past 4000.


That's a ... really bad chip LOL. My mobo won't allow me to force 4GHz across all cores -_-


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> That's a ... really bad chip LOL. My mobo won't allow me to force 4GHz across all cores -_-


Well, maybe. I guess going from 2.66ghz to 4.0ghz is a pretty big jump for the low voltage it does it at, just hits a wall much earlier than some chips. It may also still be the board as well.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well, maybe. I guess going from 2.66ghz to 4.0ghz is a pretty big jump for the low voltage it does it at, just hits a wall much earlier than some chips. It may also still be the board as well.


Not as big as 2.13 to 3.6







Or 4 if my mobo would allow it


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I'm just thinking of leaving my QPI at 1.3v, and then raising uncore until it fails, then backing down. I'm sure 1.6x or 1.7x won't kill anything. lol


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Got my chip to boot at 3GHz uncore.
> My IMC is just average therefore then. My L5520 did 3.6GHz uncore @ 1.3v QPI lol ...
> 
> and behold the perf difference. It's shockingly ... small. Still a damn good score though and look at how close 4770k is to me!
> 
> And another bonus


I see a score and I must put a score up, even if I loose lol




I also wanted to point out that the UNCORE can run past the 2x factor


----------



## Kana-Maru

Uh oh......I think I see a challenge! Let's do this. Post your Cinebench R15 scores Brad. Nice score Dave.

Also my topics are official now in case you guys didn't notice.







:

Edit: I see you edited your post and added them.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Wow, GFlops rise considerably with just minor increases in uncore. I went from 2405 uncore, to just 2606 and the gflops rose from 50's to 71. How can one not want to play with it when it clearly makes a huge difference? lol


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I'm just thinking of leaving my QPI at 1.3v, and then raising uncore until it fails, then backing down. I'm sure 1.6x or 1.7x won't kill anything. lol


Mine is at 1.20, I did set it higher when I started to clock the X5650 above 4 Ghz but I was able to lower VCore and QPI to 1.30 and 1.20 each instead of 1.35 and 1.26 so I might have some room left to lower it a little... Oh and the ASrock board I told you about on eBay... it just hit my max bid of 100 then the guy bidding gave up so I'm still the highest bidder but I increased my max bid to 150$ because there isnt any other X58 board around that price range (all around 170 to 180$) so I will try to get this one... if I can't get it next week when my pay comes in I'll get an SR-2


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Wow, GFlops rise considerably with just minor increases in uncore. I went from 2405 uncore, to just 2606 and the gflops rose from 50's to 71. How can one not want to play with it when it clearly makes a huge difference? lol


Yeah I saw that as well, just increasing it 2 notches gave me a 15% increase so its still a big step forward!!!


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Uh oh......I think I see a challenge! Let's do this. Post your Cinebench R15 scores Brad. Nice score Dave.
> 
> Also my topics are official now in case you guys didn't notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Edit: I see you edited your post and added them.


BRB I'll start the Mac Pro







24 threads are needed with Cinebench


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Uh oh......I think I see a challenge! Let's do this. Post your Cinebench R15 scores Brad. Nice score Dave.
> 
> Also my topics are official now in case you guys didn't notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Edit: I see you edited your post and added them.


dude I know you are going to beat me, your board lets you go further lol, plus heck I learned from your posts on this chip!

I doubt the student will become the teacher lol

Also congrats on the page dude I told you the other day it should have been this way!


----------



## EvilMonk

Mac Pro all stock 12 cores / 24 threads under OS X 10.9.3


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Mine is at 1.20, I did set it higher when I started to clock the X5650 above 4 Ghz but I was able to lower VCore and QPI to 1.30 and 1.20 each instead of 1.35 and 1.26 so I might have some room left to lower it a little... Oh and the ASrock board I told you about on eBay... it just hit my max bid of 100 then the guy bidding gave up so I'm still the highest bidder but I increased my max bid to 150$ because there isnt any other X58 board around that price range (all around 170 to 180$) so I will try to get this one... if I can't get it next week when my pay comes in I'll get an SR-2


What max uncore did you manage at only 1.2v?

So, you're trying to get a cheap x58, but if you fail you're just going to get something 3 or 4 times more expensive? LOL, OK...


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Mine is at 1.20, I did set it higher when I started to clock the X5650 above 4 Ghz but I was able to lower VCore and QPI to 1.30 and 1.20 each instead of 1.35 and 1.26 so I might have some room left to lower it a little... Oh and the ASrock board I told you about on eBay... it just hit my max bid of 100 then the guy bidding gave up so I'm still the highest bidder but I increased my max bid to 150$ because there isnt any other X58 board around that price range (all around 170 to 180$) so I will try to get this one... if I can't get it next week when my pay comes in I'll get an SR-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What max uncore did you manage at only 1.2v?
> 
> So, you're trying to get a cheap x58, but if you fail you're just going to get something 3 or 4 times more expensive? LOL, OK...
Click to expand...

I 100% understand that logic! lol


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> What max uncore did you manage at only 1.2v?
> 
> So, you're trying to get a cheap x58, but if you fail you're just going to get something 3 or 4 times more expensive? LOL, OK...


Yeah I'm going to try for that board and if not then hell yeah... an SR-2








I manage 3195 mhz at 1.2v


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I 100% understand that logic! lol


Well if it don't work out for the ASrock X58 then I guess destiny want me to get an SR-2







make sense no?


----------



## Zero4549

The 980X is almost a xeon... right?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> The 980X is almost a xeon... right?


Yeah like a Xeon without all the error correction stuff and double QPI link


----------



## riika

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Yeah like a Xeon without all the error correction stuff and double QPI link


Well, our Xeons don't run PC3-RDIMM on X58 anyway







And PC3-EDIMM are rare, expensive and somewhat slow!

That aside though, I've read that on Xeons, even the registers and L(1,2,3) caches are protected by ECC, can anyone confirm that?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> Well, our Xeons don't run PC3-RDIMM on X58 anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And PC3-EDIMM are rare, expensive and somewhat slow!
> 
> That aside though, I've read that on Xeons, even the registers and L(1,2,3) caches are protected by ECC, can anyone confirm that?


Its what I heard as well and it wouldn't make sense its the other way around... ecc ram, error correction instructions, well l1, l2 & l3 caches would make sense as well


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Its what I heard as well and it wouldn't make sense its the other way around... ecc ram, error correction instructions, well l1, l2 & l3 caches would make sense as well


Yes it does see screenshot!


----------



## Bradford1040

Also I am going to slide in some ECC ram and try it, could not hurt, and btw it is not slow! Servers run ECC and that is the environment that you want speed and stability at the same time which is why the ECC Ram is so expensive also matters if you have ECC single rank or double rank on speed. I have single rank on my ddr2 server and I would put that ram up against my ddr3 non ecc any day as far as speed. But the ECC runs much hotter when doing Bonic a few weeks ago the ram was running at 70c in the server, which is hot yes but with in specs


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Also I am going to slide in some ECC ram and try it, could not hurt, and btw it is not slow! Servers run ECC and that is the environment that you want speed and stability at the same time which is why the ECC Ram is so expensive also matters if you have ECC single rank or double rank on speed. I have single rank on my ddr2 server and I would put that ram up against my ddr3 non ecc any day as far as speed. But the ECC runs much hotter when doing Bonic a few weeks ago the ram was running at 70c in the server, which is hot yes but with in specs


Yeah and also dual lga-1366 xeon platforms with interleaving and numa gives higher memory bandwidth, when I stick ram in both sockets and run memory benchmarks the difference between dual sockets Xeon in 1 CPU RAM slots compared to RAM in both CPU RAM slots is a lot higher!


----------



## bill1024

For my quad socket AMD G34 server I picked up 16 1gb, Samsung pc3-1333 EEC for 5$ a stick on ebay.
4gb sticks are as low as 15$ a stick.
There is a custom bios that let you overclock Supeermicro G34 quad socket servers, but EEC memory doesn't overclock too well.
Best to use regular mem in those boards if going to OC.
I tried to run my pc2 EEC 667mhz at 800 on my 4P socket F and my pc3-1333 at 1600 on my G34, no go. Will not even boot.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Ok, I take back what I said earlier about the large increase in Gflops on IBT. It was user error. I did test a second time with IBT (high stress) using uncore from 2400, 2600, 2800, 3000 and 3200 and it scaled appropriately. It wasn't until I increased the stress level that the Gflops had a huge increase. I have decreased QPI voltage down to 1.225v (actual in bios shows 1.204, and HWMonitor shows something like 1.196), and I am running uncore at 3208 mhz (2x). This has got to be good, no?

Now what about QPI Link? lol


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> For my quad socket AMD G34 server I picked up 16 1gb, Samsung pc3-1333 EEC for 5$ a stick on ebay.
> 4gb sticks are as low as 15$ a stick.
> There is a custom bios that let you overclock Supeermicro G34 quad socket servers, but EEC memory doesn't overclock too well.
> Best to use regular mem in those boards if going to OC.
> I tried to run my pc2 EEC 667mhz at 800 on my 4P socket F and my pc3-1333 at 1600 on my G34, no go. Will not even boot.


Yeah I got many deals on registered ECC DDR-1333 sticks on eBay as well, I have 4 servers I upgraded to 48 GB of registered 12x4Gb sticks for as low as 12$ per sticks and less than a month ago I got a sweet deal on 12x8Gb of DDR3-1333R ECC for 21$ a stick... I've put 6 in my mac pro and the other 6 are in my dual X5655 Proliant DL360 G6 with 6 4Gb sticks to give it 72Gb dual rank that still allow me to run them at 1333mhz at 2 dimms per channel, if I hadnt got that deal I would have been stuck to 1066 limit when you run 3 dimms per channel for the 5620 chipset limitation. eBay really saved me a lot of money for my homelab setup








Got a sweet DL160SE G6 (SE316M1R2) with 2 Xeon L5640 (I always prefer low TDP server chips) and 8x300Gb SAS2 10k dual-port hard drives on a killer Smart Array P410 1Gb BBWC controller for just a little over 1000$, I swapped a Geforce GT640 DDR5 1Gb card for cuda for less than 100$ and the performances on assisted video encoding are just mind blowing for the price I paid... The raid array gives me just over 900 mb/s in write and a little over 1Gb/s in read. I just got hooked on the amount of power / $ it now gives me!

Oh btw I just found out that the mobile ivy-bridge i7 quad have ECC l2&l3 caches as well.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Now what about QPI Link? lol


From what I benchmarked with my systems its unsignificant as well for QPI link speed.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> From what I benchmarked with my systems its unsignificant as well for QPI link speed.


Ok, so I can keep that at the lowest speed then of 7218.

Well I'm officially impressed with this chip. I'm down to 1.18v on the CPU and 1.17 on QPI, and still rocking 3208 MHZ uncore. I also lowered the DRAM to 1.5v and everything is still passing its tests. Temps at Idle are dipping into the high 20's, and staying at or around 32c unless of course I open or launch something, and only 55c at high stress load with IBT. Going to fire up Prime and see if it maintains the stability all night.

Not sure what else I can do other than work on the memory timings, which I have not done yet. Still have all the timings at default. I am hoping to run something like 9-9-9-24 and 1T, but I doubt it. Not sure if I should run higher timings of 11-11-11 and 1T or lower the timings to 9-9-9 and just accept the 2T command rate. What would you guys do?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Ok, so I can keep that at the lowest speed then of 7218.
> 
> Well I'm officially impressed with this chip. I'm down to 1.18v on the CPU and 1.17 on QPI, and still rocking 3208 MHZ uncore. I also lowered the DRAM to 1.5v and everything is still passing its tests. Temps at Idle are dipping into the high 20's, and staying at or around 32c unless of course I open or launch something, and only 55c at high stress load with IBT. Going to fire up Prime and see if it maintains the stability all night.
> 
> Not sure what else I can do other than work on the memory timings, which I have not done yet. Still have all the timings at default. I am hoping to run something like 9-9-9-24 and 1T, but I doubt it. Not sure if I should run higher timings of 11-11-11 and 1T or lower the timings to 9-9-9 and just accept the 2T command rate. What would you guys do?


What speed are your G.Skill sticks rated at?
Are they the blue ripjaws 1600?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> What speed are your G.Skill sticks rated at?
> Are they the blue ripjaws 1600?


They are the Red 1600's
These specifically
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231358


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> They are the Red 1600's
> These specifically
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231358


From here it says 2T http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-12800cl9t-12gbrl
You can try cranking the voltage to 1.6 and lower the command rate to 1T, it may be tight although... As Michael Scott in the office would say! thats what she said


----------



## EvilMonk

I have G.Skill 1600 as well but its those ones http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Ok, I take back what I said earlier about the large increase in Gflops on IBT. It was user error. I did test a second time with IBT (high stress) using uncore from 2400, 2600, 2800, 3000 and 3200 and it scaled appropriately. It wasn't until I increased the stress level that the Gflops had a huge increase. I have decreased QPI voltage down to 1.225v (actual in bios shows 1.204, and HWMonitor shows something like 1.196), and I am running uncore at 3208 mhz (2x). This has got to be good, no?
> 
> Now what about QPI Link? lol


QPI is stupidly powerful, even the lowest ratio while on 200 BCLK has an insane amount of bandwidth (more than X79's DMI 2.0 would ever have







)

Personally, I've got mine on ~7GT/s and haven't noticed any perf gains speeding it up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Not sure what else I can do other than work on the memory timings, which I have not done yet. Still have all the timings at default. I am hoping to run something like 9-9-9-24 and 1T, but I doubt it. Not sure if I should run higher timings of 11-11-11 and 1T or lower the timings to 9-9-9 and just accept the 2T command rate. What would you guys do?


11-11-11-1N seems awfully loose. I'd do what EvilMonk said above and try to crank the volts up to 1.6, and shoot for 9-9-9-1N.

It might even resolve some lurking stability issues, even on stock volts my IMC sometimes decides that it hates my guts and refuses to pass my perfectly good Vengeance DIMMs (normally running [email protected]@1.5V, slightly below the factory 1.65V spec)


----------



## DaveLT

I have played with G.Skills before and they do 1866 CL9 2N no issue. 1N if you're staying on 1600
You should play with the secondary timings more, primary timings do not make any difference unless you're on AM3+


----------



## kpforce1

Someone got one hell of a deal on an SR-2 last night. $510 and it came with Ek CPU and board blocks. Was it one of you guys? lol


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Someone got one hell of a deal on an SR-2 last night. $510 and it came with Ek CPU and board blocks. Was it one of you guys? lol


Dunno but I saw that thing on fleabay yesterday when it had like 12 hours left.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Dunno but I saw that thing on fleabay yesterday when it had like 12 hours left.


I turned my phone off so I wouldn't look at it anymore otherwise I may have ended up with it lol.... here I am thinking about selling my 780 Classified Hydro Copper and then almost buying another SR-2 lol.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Someone got one hell of a deal on an SR-2 last night. $510 and it came with Ek CPU and board blocks. Was it one of you guys? lol


Not me and I'm pissed now







I want one







My precious


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Someone got one hell of a deal on an SR-2 last night. $510 and it came with Ek CPU and board blocks. Was it one of you guys? lol


I had a bid on it for 505, kinda pissed me off, but as I bought mine NEW for 588 I was not going to pay over 500 for another used one. They are great boards but dam people are not acting as if there are made out of pure gold lol,

The only reason they are selling so well is the fact that X56** chips have had a massive price drop. I swear I was trying to get a extra one for good reasons, I don't need a second one but as you guys are always talking about grabbing one I was going to grab it and hold on till one of you had the cash to buy it. Sorry I missed it but really 500 is just to much imho even with the water blocks, which were scored inside if you looked at them close

OH dam I just seen you have the X5679's in yours what are the specs on those? I have had a hard time looking them up some say they have 60 tdp and no turbo others say its 130 tdp could you clue me in to there specs I can get a dell server with them in it


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I turned my phone off so I wouldn't look at it anymore otherwise I may have ended up with it lol.... here I am thinking about selling my 780 Classified Hydro Copper and then almost buying another SR-2 lol.


Please if you see one let me know








You already have one and I baddly need one


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Please if you see one let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already have one and I baddly need one


LOL

Here's another that will sell in two days


----------



## Bradford1040

Guys have you looked a KPFORCE's build on his SR-2 OMG that is sick looking! Click on the Photo's SR-2 link in his sig


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Not me and I'm pissed now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My precious


lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I had a bid on it for 505, kinda pissed me off, but as I bought mine NEW for 588 I was not going to pay over 500 for another used one. They are great boards but dam people are not acting as if there are made out of pure gold lol,
> 
> The only reason they are selling so well is the fact that X56** chips have had a massive price drop. I swear I was trying to get a extra one for good reasons, I don't need a second one but as you guys are always talking about grabbing one I was going to grab it and hold on till one of you had the cash to buy it. Sorry I missed it but really 500 is just to much imho even with the water blocks, which were scored inside if you looked at them close
> 
> OH dam I just seen you have the X5679's in yours what are the specs on those? I have had a hard time looking them up some say they have 60 tdp and no turbo others say its 130 tdp could you clue me in to there specs I can get a dell server with them in it


Man, you almost had it lol.... It was worth more than what it went for because in included the EK CPU blocks AND board blocks







. That is why I almost bought it







Also, I paid $485 for mine new









The x5679's are virutally the same as the X5675 aside from the X5679 has 1/1/1/1/2/2 turbo multipliers, putting it at the same 3.33/3.46GHz frequencies. all things equal, these two CPUs perform the same except for TDP. X5679 is 130 TDP I think. Honestly I've thought about selling them and just using the x5650's I have instead. I can still get $1200 for both of the x5679's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Please if you see one let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already have one and I baddly need one


If I see another one I'll let you know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Guys have you looked a KPFORCE's build on his SR-2 OMG that is sick looking! Click on the Photo's SR-2 link in his sig


Thanks man.... I hope I can actually finish that dam thing some day lol


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> lol
> Man, you almost had it lol.... It was worth more than what it went for because in included the EK CPU blocks AND board blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That is why I almost bought it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I paid $485 for mine new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The x5679's are virutally the same as the X5675 aside from the X5679 has 1/1/1/1/2/2 turbo multipliers, putting it at the same 3.33/3.46GHz frequencies. all things equal, these two CPUs perform the same except for TDP. X5679 is 130 TDP I think. Honestly I've thought about selling them and just using the x5650's I have instead. I can still get $1200 for both of the x5679's.
> If I see another one I'll let you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man.... I hope I can actually finish that dam thing some day lol


Thats some sweet price for the X5679, if you sell them I hope you will get what you are asking for! Thanks for telling me if you see another SR-2







That is really appreciated!


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Guys have you looked a KPFORCE's build on his SR-2 OMG that is sick looking! Click on the Photo's SR-2 link in his sig
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man.... I hope I can actually finish that dam thing some day lol
Click to expand...

What case is that? I know you modded it but what did it start as

Plus the X5675 is 95 TDP


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> What case is that? I know you modded it but what did it start as
> 
> Plus the X5675 is 95 TDP


The case is an old-school LianLi PC-7077A that I bought new back in 2003 or 2004. lol


----------



## Bradford1040

I ran a passmark


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> 
> 
> I ran a passmark


I just ran it out of curiosity and got a 3962, my lower clock speed and SSD being on the SATA II port drag it down quite a bit.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> 
> 
> I ran a passmark
> 
> 
> 
> I just ran it out of curiosity and got a 3962, my lower clock speed and SSD being on the SATA II port drag it down quite a bit.
Click to expand...

I only have sata II on my board as well but have two 4 port sata III add in cards, I use the on boarrd ports for a raid of 1 tb drives and a 32gb ssd cache drive


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I got a 4383, but it would not let me upload my results because of RAPID mode caching, which is cheating in its eyes... lol


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I got a 4383, but it would not let me upload my results because of RAPID mode caching, which is cheating in its eyes... lol


Got to love windows 8, that is why HWbot won't allow windows 8/8.1 it messes with the RTC and makes for much higher scores than you should have


----------



## EvilMonk

I just got a reply from VillageTronic and they said my ViDock 4++ will ship in the next couple of days so I will get my ThinkPad T420 equiped with a GTX 670 hooked to it and will be able to run my eGPU for some sweet CUDA processing on my now 2 years old but still powerful i7-2670QM 16Gb DDR3-1600 mobile workstation ViDock 4++ any of you guys heard about it or tested one? Its sweet to be able to run a powerful GPU of a laptop computers screen through nVidia Optimus!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I just got a reply from VillageTronic and they said my ViDock 4++ will ship in the next couple of days so I will get my ThinkPad T420 equiped with a GTX 670 hooked to it and will be able to run my eGPU for some sweet CUDA processing on my now 2 years old but still powerful i7-2670QM 16Gb DDR3-1600 mobile workstation ViDock 4++ any of you guys heard about it or tested one? Its sweet to be able to run a powerful GPU of a laptop computers screen through nVidia Optimus!


I've seen them before but never used one. I have however run one of my GTX 480's on a PCIe 1x extender/riser connected to my motherboard via a 3 foot long USB 3.0 cable without any issues







I'd say thats pretty comparible


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I just got a reply from VillageTronic and they said my ViDock 4++ will ship in the next couple of days so I will get my ThinkPad T420 equiped with a GTX 670 hooked to it and will be able to run my eGPU for some sweet CUDA processing on my now 2 years old but still powerful i7-2670QM 16Gb DDR3-1600 mobile workstation ViDock 4++ any of you guys heard about it or tested one? Its sweet to be able to run a powerful GPU of a laptop computers screen through nVidia Optimus!


Actually yes, yes I have. I was going to go that route for my brothers small form factor PC with his old Dell Core 2 Duo machine, but I talked him out of it and into a AMD 7750 instead, since it was the only card that did not consume too much power, only 55 watts at full load. Plus, I would have needed to find a PCIe to ExpressCard adapter I think. He would have been able to play newer games (with more memory) but since he was content to keep his 19" 1440x900 monitor I felt the 7750 would be powerful enough. Plus he only really likes the old games from before 2007. But mostly he just needed something for great movie playback from the home server. His Dell, which I modified the hell out of, lol, one of the most surprising machines I ever worked with for such a small box. After installing a SSD, it just became so fast even with Windows 7 that it literally stunned me, considering he never upped the memory beyond 2gb. Sometimes you just find a machine that seems to defy common sense, which is why he wont let me talk him into building a real machine. I dont blame him though, it works very well for what he does, porn, old games, listening to country music, hard rock, and youtube. What ever dude.... lol

I wonder if my old ThinkPad R52 has an ExpressCard slot?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I wonder if my old ThinkPad R52 has an ExpressCard slot?


I think R52 have PCMCIA slots, I'd take a look on the biggest ThinkPad fan made KB / specs database on the internet... I have a load of Thinkpads (T61, T61p, T500, T410, T420 and X61 Tablet) and I always find an answer for my questions on that website.
The address is ThinkWiki
Edit:
Found it...
Thinkpad R52

ExpressCard 54 slot!
http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:R52

Oh and BTW VillageTronics have less expensive ViDocks, The one I got support up to 320w GPUs with one 6 pins and one 6+2 pins PCIe power connectors
The basics one are half of the 4++ price and support up to 80w GPU connections.
You might want to look into that... I have a massive Ultradock for my T500 which adds a x16 PCIe Slot at x1 bus and I run a Radeon HD 6570 2Gb with 3 monitor outputs on it, its sweet to upgrade old platforms!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I think R52 have PCMCIA slots, I'd take a look on the biggest ThinkPad fan made KB / specs database on the internet... I have a load of Thinkpads (T61, T61p, T500, T410, T420 and X61 Tablet) and I always find an answer for my questions on that website.
> The address is ThinkWiki
> Edit:
> Found it...
> Thinkpad R52
> 
> ExpressCard 54 slot!
> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:R52
> 
> Oh and BTW VillageTronics have less expensive ViDocks, The one I got support up to 320w GPUs with one 6 pins and one 6+2 pins PCIe power connectors
> The basics one are half of the 4++ price and support up to 80w GPU connections.
> You might want to look into that... I have a massive Ultradock for my T500 which adds a x16 PCIe Slot at x1 bus and I run a Radeon HD 6570 2Gb with 3 monitor outputs on it, its sweet to upgrade old platforms!


I dont like my thinkpad, even with wireless N and 2gb of memory there is always a hesitation with everything I ask it to do. My crappy Asus netbook at 1.6ghz Atom and the same exact memory is faster. Even my Nexus 7 is faster at only 1.5ghz... lol

I only wanted the thinkpad for internet, but it is too slow, even with a nice Crucial C300 SSD installed in it... Wish I could sell it but its not worth more than $50 bucks.


----------



## kpforce1

The 750 Ti would be a fantastic ePCIe card to have!


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> The 750 Ti would be a fantastic ePCIe card to have!


Yeah I wanted it as well since its Maxwell architecture but I'm not sure I want to spend more on GPUs since I have 2 560Ti and one GTX670 that I already have around not being used lol









Edit:
But I seriously might get one for my MacBook Pro Retina since I found out an ExpressCard 34 to thunderbolt adapter and it would fit inside a ViDock basic and don't require any external power outside of the one provided by the PCIe x16 slot!


----------



## DaveLT

Why are we talking about cards now ...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Why are we talking about cards now ...


Sorry about that off-topic deviation bud... I was just sharing what I'm going to have for my laptop thats all


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Why are we talking about cards now ...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that off-topic deviation bud... I was just sharing what I'm going to have for my laptop thats all
Click to expand...

I was fine with it just fyi

Also I looked into that thing a while back, seems like it has gotten allot better over the past year or so!

3dMark SkyDiver score


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Off-topic is usually ok in a dedicated Club thread. That's what Clubs are for. Now if this was a dedicated Overclocking thread, or dedicated Xeon overclocking thread that would be different. But this is a Club thread for owners of x58 based Xeon machines, which means anything on your mind goes... We are all friends here, and friends can talk about anything, albeit within the forum rules, lol...

My video card is attached to my overclocked Xeon based machine


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I was fine with it just fyi
> 
> Also I looked into that thing a while back, seems like it has gotten allot better over the past year or so!
> 
> 3dMark SkyDiver score


I ran the sky diver yesterday when it came out, pretty cool little test.

http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2131959


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I ran the sky diver yesterday when it came out, pretty cool little test.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2131959


Hmm, how do you run that test? I do not see a test button or software download button. Or is this just an update for the 3Dmark benchmark suite?

NVM, I answered the question myself. I will download the new update and see what its like. My 5870 is getting old and decrepit with these newer benchmarks.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hmm, how do you run that test? I do not see a test button or software download button. Or is this just an update for the 3Dmark benchmark suite?


http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2379/futuremark-3dmark-2013-v1-3-708/


----------



## Kana-Maru

*fearthisneo & Aleslammer* has been added to the X58-Xeon Club









http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> *fearthisneo & Aleslammer* has been added to the X58-Xeon Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg


Hey hey, what about meeeeeeeee


----------



## Bradford1040

I want to talk to Aleslammer about how he likes that board, I have been looking at one


----------



## Scorpion49

So, in the spirit of spending massive cash on old builds, I think I might snag another motherboard to stick this X5650 in. The UD3R can overclock decently, but it isn't even close to the best out there and I have a feeling my chip can do more. I don't know how this board has been treated for the last few years but the amount of cleaning I had to do to see it was actually blue when I got it was insane.

What should I go for? It CAN NOT be red, in any way. I'm thinking maybe a Sabertooth X58?

I can put the i7-930 back in the UD3R and sell or use it as an office machine.


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> *blue*
> 
> What should I go for? It CAN NOT be red, in any way. I'm thinking maybe a Sabertooth X58?


The answer is clear: GA-X58A-UD9.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> The answer is clear: GA-X58A-UD9.


I doubt I can find one of those though, never see them for sale.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hey hey, what about meeeeeeeee


and me me too

http://valid.x86.fr/r18t4y

}SkOrPn--' <----This dude here? OR this dude here?----> }SkOrPn--'

He wants to be a member of this fine club, I know because he is me...


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hey hey, what about meeeeeeeee


I don't recall you ever posting a CPU-Z validation link. If you did send me to the page or link were you posted it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> and me me too
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/r18t4y
> 
> }SkOrPn--' <----This dude here? OR this dude here?----> }SkOrPn--'
> 
> He wants to be a member of this fine club, I know because he is me...


lol sorry. I'm about to update the list. I already had you added to the list. I also adding pipes as well.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> lol sorry. I'm about to update the list. I already had you added to the list.


Ah, OK cool. Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2379/futuremark-3dmark-2013-v1-3-708/


Here is my measly score. Says my computer is no better than a gaming laptop. LOL
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3264846

Not sure but I could swear that the video rendering is smoooother now. Does the Xeon help smoothen out video rendering?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I don't recall you ever posting a CPU-Z validation link. If you did send me to the page or link were you posted it.
> lol sorry. I'm about to update the list. I already had you added to the list. I also adding pipes as well.


right here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well mine is in and overclocking nicely. I gave it a quick and dirty 20x200 at 1.300V (1.296V under load) and it runs great. Already 500mhz faster than the i7-930 could go and I don't think I'm near the limit of the chip as the temps are really low, max core was 61*C on LinX.


----------



## jetpak12

Holy-moly, I don't visit OCN for a few days (okay, like 6...) and this thread has more than doubled in size.







I'll get caught up later tonight, but first I've got to mess around with some OC settings.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> As of 6/7/2014 this is with H100i, but have new water cooling gear going in later today!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> UpTime 214049 sec (2 days, 11 hours, 27 min, 29 sec)
> CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5660 @ 2.80GHz
> Max Turbo Boost Multipliers 1C: 24x, 2C: 24x, 3C: 23x, 4C: 23x, 5C: 23x, 6C: 23x
> Tjmax Temperature 96 °C (205 °F)
> CPU Clock 4595.3 MHz (original: 2800 MHz, overclock: 64%)
> QPI Clock 3938.6 MHz
> North Bridge Clock 3501.0 MHz
> DRAM:FSB Ratio 3:1
> CPU 39 °C (102 °F)
> Motherboard 40 °C (104 °F)
> (real volts after droop) CPU Core 1.448 V
> CPU PLL 1.800 V
> CPU Voltage 1.45000 V
> DRAM Bus Voltage 1.640 V
> ICH PCIE 1.600 V
> ICH 1.200 V
> IOH PCIE 1.580 V
> IOH 1.260 V
> QPI/DRAM Core Volt 1.35000 V
> CHA CTRL 0.500 X
> CHA DATA 0.500 X
> CHB CTRL 0.500 X
> CHB DATA 0.500 X
> CHC CTRL 0.500 X
> CHC DATA 0.500 X
> BCLK Frequency 219.00 MHz
> CPU Ratio 21x
> 
> Memory Timings
> 
> CAS Latency (CL) 8T
> RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 8T
> RAS Precharge (tRP) 8T
> RAS Active Time (tRAS) 20T
> Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC) 59T
> Command Rate (CR) 2T
> RAS To RAS Delay (tRRD) 4T
> Write Recovery Time (tWR) 8T
> Read To Read Delay (tRTR) Same Rank: 4T, Different Rank: 6T, Different DIMM: 7T
> Read To Write Delay (tRTW) Same Rank: 10T, Different Rank: 10T, Different DIMM: 10T
> Write To Read Delay (tWTR) 4T, Same Rank: 14T, Different Rank: 5T, Different DIMM: 5T
> Write To Write Delay (tWTW) Same Rank: 4T, Different Rank: 7T, Different DIMM: 7T
> Read To Precharge Delay (tRTP) 4T
> Write To Precharge Delay (tWTP) 18T
> Four Activate Window Delay (tFAW) 20T
> Write CAS Latency (tWCL) 6T
> CKE Min. Pulse Width (tCKE) 3T
> Refresh Period (tREF) 4072T
> Round Trip Latency (tRTL) 73T
> Burst Length (BL) 8
> 
> 
> 
> I just grabed a few settings for you Jetpak12!
> 
> Just a FYI I will be editing this post only for settings, that way the thread dose not get cluttered


Thanks so much Bradford! I'm now off to try some new settings, I'll report back once I've got something to share.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> right here


Sorry. I missed it. I would be better if everyone could post the actual validation link as well - "http://valid.xxxxxxxx"

*fearthisneo
Aleslammer
}SkOrPn--'
pipes
Scorpion49*

You all have been added to the club.









http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Holy-moly, I don't visit OCN for a few days (okay, like 6...) and this thread has more than doubled in size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get caught up later tonight, but first I've got to mess around with some OC settings.


Be prepared to be a little upset with some off-topic conversation. Not all of it was off topic but much of it could be. Also take a look at some of the pics of the SR-2's that were posted recently. lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> *fearthisneo
> Aleslammer
> }SkOrPn--'
> pipes
> Scorpion49*
> 
> You all have been added to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg


Thank you Kana Maru


----------



## EvilMonk

Since lots of us here have servers and I have a problem with my HP Proliant DL160SE G6 dual L5640 72Gb DDR3-1333 would anyone have an idea with after swapping the Smart Array P410 1G controller into a low profile bracket and installing a 9800GTX when I run memory bandwidth benchmark I lost nearly 70% in write operations in AIDA64? I had around 24 Gb/s before and now I only get 15...
Didnt change any settings in the bios and I didn't replace any memory sticks. I just swapped the RAID controller in the low profile slot to get the full size PCIe x16 slot free for the 9800GTX.
Thanks!


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Since lots of us here have servers and I have a problem with my HP Proliant DL160SE G6 dual L5640 72Gb DDR3-1333 would anyone have an idea with after swapping the Smart Array P410 1G controller into a low profile bracket and installing a 9800GTX when I run memory bandwidth benchmark I lost nearly 70% in write operations in AIDA64? I had around 24 Gb/s before and now I only get 15...
> Didnt change any settings in the bios and I didn't replace any memory sticks. I just swapped the RAID controller in the low profile slot to get the full size PCIe x16 slot free for the 9800GTX.
> Thanks!


Have you tried taping over SMBus?

My RAID cards take away 4GB of RAM when I install them without taping over SMBus pins. Learned about the trick on Twitter, and I've been happy ever since.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Since lots of us here have servers and I have a problem with my HP Proliant DL160SE G6 dual L5640 72Gb DDR3-1333 would anyone have an idea with after swapping the Smart Array P410 1G controller into a low profile bracket and installing a 9800GTX when I run memory bandwidth benchmark I lost nearly 70% in write operations in AIDA64? I had around 24 Gb/s before and now I only get 15...
> Didnt change any settings in the bios and I didn't replace any memory sticks. I just swapped the RAID controller in the low profile slot to get the full size PCIe x16 slot free for the 9800GTX.
> Thanks!


Maybe you cut the bandwidth in half because it does not have enough pcie lanes to support both devices at full lanes? For example, if you only have a 20 lane motherboard and you install a 16 lane device and a 8 lane device, something will be losing lanes for bandwidth. Just a guess...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Maybe you cut the bandwidth in half because it does not have enough pcie lanes to support both devices at full lanes? For example, if you only have a 20 lane motherboard and you install a 16 lane device and a 8 lane device, something will be losing lanes for bandwidth. Just a guess...


That's what I tought first but then when I look in AIDA64 both slots are x16 lanes in full size format, I'll try what riika sent since there is nothing else I can think of right now... thats quite weird, almost 70% of lost in write operations, I benchmarked it a dozen times and there are no errors in the bios logs... Its so weird and its only in write operations, in read and latency its fine but copy operations are affected as well but not that bad








Thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> That's what I tought first but then when I look in AIDA64 both slots are x16 lanes in full size format, I'll try what riika sent since there is nothing else I can think of right now... thats quite weird, almost 70% of lost in write operations, I benchmarked it a dozen times and there are no errors in the bios logs... Its so weird and its only in write operations, in read and latency its fine but copy operations are affected as well but not that bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips guys!


Pull the card, take a flashlight and look really good into the slot, check to see if any dust or hair got into it somehow. Reseat the card and try again. Maybe some pins are not making contact thus simply blocking some lanes. Another guess...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Pull the card, take a flashlight and look really good into the slot, check to see if any dust or hair got into it somehow. Reseat the card and try again. Maybe some pins are not making contact thus simply blocking some lanes. Another guess...


Damn, now I can say I've seen it all. It seems it fixed the issue, I used a compressed air can to clean the slots and now everything is back to normal... lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Damn, now I can say I've seen it all. It seems it fixed the issue, I used a compressed air can to clean the slots and now everything is back to normal... lol


Your welcome, and I have seen it all.

A user once called me to have me look at her workstation and that something was wrong with it. I got there and noticed something funny on the board so did not try to turn it on. I brought it back to my office and did a completely clean with some electronics cleaner and then dried it with a heat gun on low. When I put it back together the video card was not working. I tried and tried but could not get the card to output video to the monitor even though you can see all the lights and hard drives were working just fine You could hear windows loading in the background, etc... I took it back apart and looked into the slots and noticed more dark sticky substance. She then admitted she was checking it out (not sure why) when she sorta tripped and a full glass of Pepsi splashed all over the board, video card etc. Apparently she had waited before calling us so the Pepsi dried and blocked the pcie lanes from making contact. Afraid of getting into trouble with her boss she just called us techs to come fix it. I never told the boss what she did because the electronics cleaner got it sorted and she didn't deserve to be known as the mobo pepsi killer, lol. I have even seen bugs, spiders, complete nests, dust and hair all cause problems similar to that. My brothers water cooled system sprung a leak at the cpu and filled every crevice on the board and video card and the board still works to this day, albeit really filthy from the residue. That board never came clean because he waited days before bringing it to me. I only managed to get one slot clean on that thing.... He was lucky


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Your welcome, and I have seen it all.
> 
> A user once called me to have me look at her workstation and that something was wrong with it. I got there and noticed something funny on the board so did not try to turn it on. I brought it back to my office and did a completely clean with some electronics cleaner and then dried it with a heat gun on low. When I put it back together the video card was not working. I tried and tried but could not get the card to output video to the monitor even though you can see all the lights and hard drives were working just fine You could hear windows loading in the background, etc... I took it back apart and looked into the slots and noticed more dark sticky substance. She then admitted she was checking it out (not sure why) when she sorta tripped and a full glass of Pepsi splashed all over the board, video card etc. Apparently she had waited before calling us so the Pepsi dried and blocked the pcie lanes from making contact. Afraid of getting into trouble with her boss she just called us techs to come fix it. I never told the boss what she did because the electronics cleaner got it sorted and she didn't deserve to be known as the mobo pepsi killer, lol. I have even seen bugs, spiders, complete nests, dust and hair all cause problems similar to that. My brothers water cooled system sprung a leak at the cpu and filled every crevice on the board and video card and the board still works to this day, albeit really filthy from the residue. That board never came clean because he waited days before bringing it to me. I only managed to get one slot clean on that thing.... He was lucky


Damn, thats the kind of support I like but I didnt do any for almost 10 years, sometimes I miss that, now I kinda get fed up of doing server 24x7 and miss when I finished school and I was doing more user support


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Thank you Kana Maru


No problem at all and sorry for missing the post. There's a lot of post since the topic move so fast.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Thank you Kana Maru
> 
> 
> 
> No problem at all and sorry for missing the post. There's a lot of post since the topic move so fast.
Click to expand...

Well its a great topic number one, the guys that are in here I have to admit are all very nice and helpful (not like the water cooling thread) I think that this thread is just as fun to chat on as the gtx 460 thread was years ago! The 460 was the under dog card that overclocked real good and was able to come up from behind and bite you in the BeHind lol! I am so happy I read your review and took advice from it, I am happy with my system to the point I don't sit wondering if I made the right choice. I seen my CPU up next to a 3930k overclocked to 4.4ghz and that made me very content. Not to mention again but Intel Overclocked is so much more stable than a AMD overclocked in my experience and I have plenty of builds under my belt by now! I have gone as far as helping a IRL friend build a X58 platform with a X5670 and I am sure he is going to love it, even found him a Gtx 780 SC for 350 locally so by the time he is up and posting on here he will have one bad system, a big upgrade from his aging AMD rig


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> No problem at all and sorry for missing the post. There's a lot of post since the topic move so fast.


Kana Maru, thanks for starting this club man, it makes me feel like my aging system has found new life and meaning.









Everyday I was dreaming of a new system but somehow all of a sudden that dream has seriously subsided, if not disappeared entirely. I knew more cores would be a good thing but it never once occurred to me that the 32nm Gulftowns would come with a clock for clock performance boost of this magnitude. Clock for clock, at least with applications and benchmarks it feels like a new system. 4ghz was a must on my 930, but this thing just does not need it, hell 3ghz on this Xeon felt like 4ghz on my 930 lol... So I am proud to be a member of the Xeon Club and I have already learned a lot.. Thank you...

Now if only Skylake would release tomorrow, the dreams would certainly return... hehe


----------



## cdnGhost

So is this only for PC users? or can us mac geeks get in on the fun?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> So is this only for PC users? or can us mac geeks get in on the fun?


X58 and Xeon I don't think which OS you are using matters, we have a few guys I think running Mac Pro's


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I think tomorrow I will be going back to RAID0 with the 840 Pro's. I am wondering with the new found CPU performance if the RAID0 won't have a calculations boost as well. I only went to single ssd mode late last year to see what the RAPID mode driver from Samsung was like and well it really is fast, but I have this feeling going back to Intel RAID along with this Xeon will be the best setup. If only I had more RAM maybe I could finally build a large enough RAM drive and install all apps into it, not just a few, lol...

I wouldn't mind better USB 3 support either, but still have not seen a USB card that looks worth it.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> So is this only for PC users? or can us mac geeks get in on the fun?


I think you will need to consider how you will be getting a CPU-Z validation for entry into the club, unless CPU-Z supports Mac. Just a thought


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Holy-moly, I don't visit OCN for a few days (okay, like 6...) and this thread has more than doubled in size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get caught up later tonight, but first I've got to mess around with some OC settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be prepared to be a little upset with some off-topic conversation. Not all of it was off topic but much of it could be. Also take a look at some of the pics of the SR-2's that were posted recently. lol
Click to expand...

Lol, alright. I made it a few more pages and it seems okay so far. Sounds like you got your system up and running, so that's good to hear!









As for my system, I think I'm going to stick with 200 MHz on the FSB QPI (old habits from socket 775 die hard







). --> http://valid.x86.fr/bipujp
This is on load; my temps seem to be in the mid-60 range.

I couldn't get the board to post at 220, and 210 was simply too unstable and needed too much CPU voltage.







I don't know if I have a dud of a chip, but I'm seeing a lot of voltage needed to get past 4GHz. I'm pretty happy with 200 MHz though, since it gives me 4 GHz "base" and seems to Turbo pretty well, so I seem to be getting 4.4 GHz most of the time.









The only problem I'm getting is that during stress testing it would get "stuck" at the lowest multi (12x) and sit there for a while before going back up to normal. Anyone have an idea on what that could be?

These are my current settings:
BCLK: 200
RAM: 1200MHz @ 8-8-8-22
CPU Voltage: 1.35
CPU PLL: 1.80
QPI/DRAM Voltage: 1.25
IOH Voltage: 1.10 (stock)
ICH Voltage: 1.10 (stock)
DRAM Voltage: 1.50
Load-line calibration: enabled (no vdroop)
CPU Spread: Disabled

Everything else is AUTO.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> X58 and Xeon I don't think which OS you are using matters, we have a few guys I think running Mac Pro's


Someone is talking about Mac Pros? That kinda sound like some dude I know


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I think you will need to consider how you will be getting a CPU-Z validation for entry into the club, unless CPU-Z supports Mac. Just a thought


Nope it doesnt support Mac OS X unfortunately


----------



## cdnGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> X58 and Xeon I don't think which OS you are using matters, we have a few guys I think running Mac Pro's


Sweet, here is a link to my current geek bench.... will be dropping a pair of X5660's in my 2009 Mac Pro in the coming weeks.. just waiting on them to arrive... traded some old parts for them!
My 2009 Mac Pro flashed to the 5,1 EFI for my futures upgrades

Currently running dual E5520's


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> Sweet, here is a link to my current geek bench.... will be dropping a pair of X5660's in my 2009 Mac Pro in the coming weeks.. just waiting on them to arrive... traded some old parts for them!
> My 2009 Mac Pro flashed to the 5,1 EFI for my futures upgrades
> 
> Currently running dual E5520's


Welcome to the club Mac Pro brother!


----------



## cdnGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Welcome to the club Mac Pro brother!


Thank you sir!
Now to figure out what to mod on it lol....


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> Thank you sir!
> Now to figure out what to mod on it lol....


Those dual hexacores should be mighty fine for the next 6+ years, lol.

I think us X58 users would worry more about the DDR3/SATA peripheral shortage by that time, though. DDR4's just around the corner, same for SATAe as people move to PCIe signaling for storage.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> Thank you sir!
> Now to figure out what to mod on it lol....


Theres the Apricorn Velocity X2 SATA 6Gbps PCIe card that allow you to mount an SSD with speeds up to 1Gb/s (2x PCIe x2 link controller) and there are NEC USB 3.0 4 ports controller in PCIe x2 cards.
Both of them combined will allow you to refresh the machine to todays standards at a low price.
I bought 2 apricorn velocity x2 cards with 2 480Gb Mushkin Enhanced Chronos SATA 6Gbps SSDs that ive put in raid 0 and it gives around 900mb/s in read and 800mb/s in write and I got a NEC 4 ports USB 3.0 card that allow me to finally have my 2 3Tb WD USB 3.0 read and write above 110mb/s.
The Apricorn card is around 120$ and the NEC USB 3.0 card is like 40$. hope that helps!


----------



## cdnGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Theres the Apricorn Velocity X2 SATA 6Gbps PCIe card that allow you to mount an SSD with speeds up to 1Gb/s (2x PCIe x2 link controller) and there are NEC USB 3.0 4 ports controller in PCIe x2 cards.
> Both of them combined will allow you to refresh the machine to todays standards at a low price.
> I bought 2 apricorn velocity x2 cards with 2 480Gb Mushkin Enhanced Chronos SATA 6Gbps SSDs that ive put in raid 0 and it gives around 900mb/s in read and 800mb/s in write and I got a NEC 4 ports USB 3.0 card that allow me to finally have my 2 3Tb WD USB 3.0 read and write above 110mb/s.
> The Apricorn card is around 120$ and the NEC USB 3.0 card is like 40$. hope that helps!


Sweet thanks!
I want to do the PCI SSD mount eventually, currently have my SSD in the optical bay.... and would like to add the USB 3.0 and a new video card... trying to sell off the last of my water cooling bits..... as I have traded off my PC for the Mac Pro with new dual hex core processors and 16gb memory should be a much better system in a few weeks.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Holy-moly, I don't visit OCN for a few days (okay, like 6...) and this thread has more than doubled in size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get caught up later tonight, but first I've got to mess around with some OC settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be prepared to be a little upset with some off-topic conversation. Not all of it was off topic but much of it could be. Also take a look at some of the pics of the SR-2's that were posted recently. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, alright. I made it a few more pages and it seems okay so far. Sounds like you got your system up and running, so that's good to hear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for my system, I think I'm going to stick with 200 MHz on the FSB QPI (old habits from socket 775 die hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). --> http://valid.x86.fr/bipujp
> This is on load; my temps seem to be in the mid-60 range.
> 
> I couldn't get the board to post at 220, and 210 was simply too unstable and needed too much CPU voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I have a dud of a chip, but I'm seeing a lot of voltage needed to get past 4GHz. I'm pretty happy with 200 MHz though, since it gives me 4 GHz "base" and seems to Turbo pretty well, so I seem to be getting 4.4 GHz most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem I'm getting is that during stress testing it would get "stuck" at the lowest multi (12x) and sit there for a while before going back up to normal. Anyone have an idea on what that could be?
> 
> These are my current settings:
> BCLK: 200
> RAM: 1200MHz @ 8-8-8-22
> CPU Voltage: 1.35
> CPU PLL: 1.80
> QPI/DRAM Voltage: 1.25
> IOH Voltage: 1.10 (stock)
> ICH Voltage: 1.10 (stock)
> DRAM Voltage: 1.50
> Load-line calibration: enabled (no vdroop)
> CPU Spread: Disabled
> 
> Everything else is AUTO.
Click to expand...

Yeah I actually got mine exactly where I want it. It was much easier than expected really. The temps and voltages are shockingly low for me. Either that HeGrease is as good as they say or this chip is a real winner. I could probably get to Kana Maru levels if I didn't love this chip as much as I do lol...

I turned turbo off myself because it does very little for every day computing. Uncore is at 2x which is 100% safe so long QPI voltage is under 1.35v. Mine is 1.2 or less. Gotta love it...










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah I actually got mine exactly where I want it. It was much easier than expected really. The temps and voltages are shockingly low for me. Either that HeGrease is as good as they say or this chip is a real winner. I could probably get to Kana Maru levels if I didn't love this chip as much as I do lol...
> 
> I turned turbo off myself because it does very little for every day computing. Uncore is at 2x which is 100% safe so long QPI voltage is under 1.35v. Mine is 1.2 or less. Gotta love it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Thats great! Congrats on the oc!!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Well its a great topic number one, the guys that are in here I have to admit are all very nice and helpful (not like the water cooling thread) I think that this thread is just as fun to chat on as the gtx 460 thread was years ago! The 460 was the under dog card that overclocked real good and was able to come up from behind and bite you in the BeHind lol! I am so happy I read your review and took advice from it, I am happy with my system to the point I don't sit wondering if I made the right choice. I seen my CPU up next to a 3930k overclocked to 4.4ghz and that made me very content. Not to mention again but Intel Overclocked is so much more stable than a AMD overclocked in my experience and I have plenty of builds under my belt by now! I have gone as far as helping a IRLX5670 friend build a X58 platform with a and I am sure he is going to love it, even found him a Gtx 780 SC for 350 locally so by the time he is up and posting on here he will have one bad system, a big upgrade from his aging AMD rig


Yeah this topic is filled with very nice people. I don't mind if things get off topic and I'm sure no one else does. I enjoy reading and discussing everything with you guys as well as the new comers. The last AMD build I had was in 2006-2009. Then I switched back to Intel again. I haven't paired my X5660 against any 4.4Ghz 3930K\4930K Hexa cores yet. I've been all 4.6Ghz and pretty mostly 4.8Ghz. I'm sure your friend with love that GTX 780 SC. It's hard to not upgrade GPUs right now. Must be patient!








.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Kana Maru, thanks for starting this club man, it makes me feel like my aging system has found new life and meaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyday I was dreaming of a new system but somehow all of a sudden that dream has seriously subsided, if not disappeared entirely. I knew more cores would be a good thing but it never once occurred to me that the 32nm Gulftowns would come with a clock for clock performance boost of this magnitude. Clock for clock, at least with applications and benchmarks it feels like a new system. 4ghz was a must on my 930, but this thing just does not need it, hell 3ghz on this Xeon felt like 4ghz on my 930 lol... So I am proud to be a member of the Xeon Club and I have already learned a lot.. Thank you...
> 
> Now if only Skylake would release tomorrow, the dreams would certainly return... hehe


I'm glad you feel much better about our nearly 6 year old platform. I kept sticking with this X58-platform for a reason. The main reason with my i760 @ 4.2Ghz was that there was no reason to upgrade to Sandy, Ivy or Haswell Quads. Things changed and I needed more power for games, work and high end programs I run on my PC without CPU bottlenecking so X79 Hexa core was next. Thankfully I came across some Hexa cores [L5639 and X5660]. Took a plunge and spend the cash. Best $75 and $220 I've spent in a long time. I'm glad I was able to bring my other topic [X5660 Review] to you guys. As everyone can see there's really no real reason to go from X58 to X79 Hexa core. I'm sure some people will upgrade to Broadwell-E or whatever, but I'm not.

I can't wait for Skylake. I think it might be delayed. Who knows. I have no reason to upgrade and I'm praying that Skylake-E changes my mind. I'm never going back to Quad cores.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> So is this only for PC users? or can us mac geeks get in on the fun?


As Brad stated, this Club will be for all X58 + Xeon owners. No matter than OS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I think you will need to consider how you will be getting a CPU-Z validation for entry into the club, unless CPU-Z supports Mac. Just a thought


This is the best I could find for MAC users.

https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/download-maccpuid

It might or might not work. Wouldn't hurt to test it out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Lol, alright. I made it a few more pages and it seems okay so far. Sounds like you got your system up and running, so that's good to hear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for my system, I think I'm going to stick with 200 MHz on the FSB QPI (old habits from socket 775 die hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). --> http://valid.x86.fr/bipujp
> This is on load; my temps seem to be in the mid-60 range.
> 
> These are my current settings:
> BCLK: 200
> RAM: 1200MHz @ 8-8-8-22
> CPU Voltage: 1.35
> CPU PLL: 1.80
> QPI/DRAM Voltage: 1.25
> IOH Voltage: 1.10 (stock)
> ICH Voltage: 1.10 (stock)
> DRAM Voltage: 1.50
> Load-line calibration: enabled (no vdroop)
> CPU Spread: Disabled
> 
> Everything else is AUTO.


Looks really good man. It also looks like you have actually gone over the max - 1.35v in the BIOS.


----------



## cdnGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> This is the best I could find for MAC users.
> 
> https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/download-maccpuid
> 
> It might or might not work. Wouldn't hurt to test it out.


Thanks I will check it out on saturday! have to work 16 hours lol so no time to play


----------



## Scorpion49

Well, I dug a modded BIOS out of the Gigabyte overclocking thread, going to give that a go and see if I can't squeeze a little more out of this board.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Sorry about that off-topic deviation bud... I was just sharing what I'm going to have for my laptop thats all










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Off-topic is usually ok in a dedicated Club thread. That's what Clubs are for. Now if this was a dedicated Overclocking thread, or dedicated Xeon overclocking thread that would be different. But this is a Club thread for owners of x58 based Xeon machines, which means anything on your mind goes... We are all friends here, and friends can talk about anything, albeit within the forum rules, lol...
> 
> My video card is attached to my overclocked Xeon based machine


It was deviating to laptops ... which will possibly never have a xeon


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well, I dug a modded BIOS out of the Gigabyte overclocking thread, going to give that a go and see if I can't squeeze a little more out of this board.


What new features were modded into the bios? My bios is heavily modded and built in may 2014. It even has trim in raid and the very latest versions of intels orom 13.1, marvel, JMicron and even a newer firmware version of the onboard Intel nic, all custom work of course by ZioGTS. But I don't think it's any better at overclocking then the last official bios from 2012. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> What new features were modded into the bios? My bios is heavily modded and built in may 2014. It even has trim in raid and the very latest versions of intels orom 13.1, marvel, JMicron and even a newer firmware version of the onboard Intel nic, all custom work of course by ZioGTS. But I don't think it's any better at overclocking then the last official bios from 2012. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Yeah, the one I have is pretty much the same thing but a little older as the Gigabyte boards don't have a big a following as Asus. I'm willing to give it a try though.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, the one I have is pretty much the same thing but a little older as the Gigabyte boards don't have a big a following as Asus. I'm willing to give it a try though.


Yes definitely, if others have tried and reported success then always give them a try. Over at Bios-Mods.com, and Win-Raid.com there are guys who mod these bios files and orom's all the time. Someone by the name of Dufus (lol), figured out how to enable TRIM in any Intel OROM from P35 chipset on up, and claims Intel could have done it a long time ago but did not because they wanted to keep it for later chipsets as a selling point. All tests point to TRIM working just as good in my motherboard as it does on any new Intel platform. Kinda makes you upset at a company for doing something like that, because how many hundreds or thousands of people adopted SSD's only to put them into RAID0? The mod is so easy that I think Intel just couldn't get themselves to do it without some form of monetary benefit, and thus the newer chipset were born with this feature enabled by default. No matter how you look at it I think x58 and ICH10R were ahead of their times, especially when combined with these Xeon's, lol....

We need AMD to pull another AMD64 rabbit out of their hats, because it seems Intel REALLY works hard once they have competition, LMAO...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yes definitely, if others have tried and reported success then always give them a try. Over at Bios-Mods.com, and Win-Raid.com there are guys who mod these bios files and orom's all the time. Someone by the name of Dufus (lol), figured out how to enable TRIM in any Intel OROM from P35 chipset on up, and claims Intel could have done it a long time ago but did not because they wanted to keep it for later chipsets as a selling point. All tests point to TRIM working just as good in my motherboard as it does on any new Intel platform. Kinda makes you upset at a company for doing something like that, because how many hundreds or thousands of people adopted SSD's only to put them into RAID0? The mod is so easy that I think Intel just couldn't get themselves to do it without some form of monetary benefit, and thus the newer chipset were born with this feature enabled by default. No matter how you look at it I think x58 and ICH10R were ahead of their times, especially when combined with these Xeon's, lol....
> 
> We need AMD to pull another AMD64 rabbit out of their hats, because it seems Intel REALLY works hard once they have competition, LMAO...


Yeah, mine is a Dufus BIOS lol.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, mine is a Dufus BIOS lol.


Lol, for being a Dufus he sure is smart... The smartest Dufus I ever met...


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I think tomorrow I will be going back to RAID0 with the 840 Pro's. I am wondering with the new found CPU performance if the RAID0 won't have a calculations boost as well. I only went to single ssd mode late last year to see what the RAPID mode driver from Samsung was like and well it really is fast, but I have this feeling going back to Intel RAID along with this Xeon will be the best setup. If only I had more RAM maybe I could finally build a large enough RAM drive and install all apps into it, not just a few, lol...
> 
> I wouldn't mind better USB 3 support either, but still have not seen a USB card that looks worth it.


Bleh. Only thing I care for about usb 3 is higher current output and my HDDs is only JUST bottlenecked by usb 2. that's all.
LOL.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Lol, for being a Dufus he sure is smart... The smartest Dufus I ever met...


ROFL  officer Doofy reporting for duty


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Bleh. Only thing I care for about usb 3 is higher current output and my HDDs is only JUST bottlenecked by usb 2. that's all.
> LOL.


Yeah well, with all my mobile USB 3.0 devices populated with SSD's, it would be nice to have the full bandwidth that USB 3.0 was supposed to bring. I gave away all my old USB 2.0 flash drives and replaced them with half a dozen USB 3.0 versions, and not many of them seem much faster using my crap USB 3.0 chip on my mobo.

EDIT: In fact, if I knew that the package was the exact same as the one soldered to my board, I would remove the chip and replace it with one of the 2014 models. Just because I can...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

You guys think my ram could run at 8-8-8-24-1N at only 1.6v without raising QPI voltage any?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah well, with all my mobile USB 3.0 devices populated with SSD's, it would be nice to have the full bandwidth that USB 3.0 was supposed to bring. I gave away all my old USB 2.0 flash drives and replaced them with half a dozen USB 3.0 versions, and not many of them seem much faster using my crap USB 3.0 chip on my mobo.


Most of the time the bus connecting these onboard devices to the CPU is shared between a load of devices.
The USB 3.0 I have integrated to my eVGA X58 SLI3 is always limited because I used the onboard SATA3 raid, firewire and integrated ethernet + I have 2 670 OC in SLI and a dual port HP-NC362i 4x PCIe ethernet controller in my PC. I saw a sweet deal on a 4 ports NEC USB 3.0 card so I ordered 1 for my workstation and 1 for my Mac Pro and everything became way faster. I replaced the crappy NEC USB 3.0 onbard chip with a card based on the new version and it uses a x2 PCIe 2.0 connection instead of the x1 onboard one. Then I installed a dedicated SATA 6 Gbps Marvell raid controller based on the newer 9230 chip on a x2 bus instead of the basically slow 91xx controller thats integrated to my motherboard. Now I see a real difference in I/O operations and my 2 2TB USB 3.0 hard drives connected in USB are able to write at over 100mb/s at the same time while I perform backup of my SSD raid array with backup exec. A big difference compared to the initial system!


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> You guys think my ram could run at 8-8-8-24-1N at only 1.6v without raising QPI voltage any?


You might have to raise QPI voltage a little but not that much, when I clock my DDR3 1600 at 17xx something mhz I have to raise the QPI voltage a little and set the voltage to 1.62 or 1.605 to get it stable to run prime 95!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Most of the time the bus connecting these onboard devices to the CPU is shared between a load of devices.
> The USB 3.0 I have integrated to my eVGA X58 SLI3 is always limited because I used the onboard SATA3 raid, firewire and integrated ethernet + I have 2 670 OC in SLI and a dual port HP-NC362i 4x PCIe ethernet controller in my PC. I saw a sweet deal on a 4 ports NEC USB 3.0 card so I ordered 1 for my workstation and 1 for my Mac Pro and everything became way faster. I replaced the crappy NEC USB 3.0 onbard chip with a card based on the new version and it uses a x2 PCIe 2.0 connection instead of the x1 onboard one. Then I installed a dedicated SATA 6 Gbps Marvell raid controller based on the newer 9230 chip on a x2 bus instead of the basically slow 91xx controller thats integrated to my motherboard. Now I see a real difference in I/O operations and my 2 2TB USB 3.0 hard drives connected in USB are able to write at over 100mb/s at the same time while I perform backup of my SSD raid array with backup exec. A big difference compared to the initial system!


Yeah this is exactly my point. I have only one PCIe slot populated, mainly because I want to keep it clean inside. However, the new USB 3 chips are all much better nowadays. I am wondering what is powering the ORICO two port model with the black cased theme. If its one of the latest chipsets then it may be worth it. I know it has a 4-pin Molex connector to provide power, so that is a strong indication it may be a good unit.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14G-0001-00008


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah this is exactly my point. I have only one PCIe slot populated, mainly because I want to keep it clean inside. However, the new USB 3 chips are all much better nowadays. I am wondering what is powering the ORICO two port model with the black cased theme. If its one of the latest chipsets then it may be worth it. I know it has a 4-pin Molex connector to provide power, so that is a strong indication it may be a good unit.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14G-0001-00008


Yes the new ones are the one with power connectors (Either 4 pins or SATA) the floppy powered ones I heard are tweaked to provide power in a ghetto mod that isnt in the NEC whitepapers. I have one of those in my backup server and its really slow compared to the new one I have. The newer chips also has support for the 2 internal ports connector (Blue connector socket) these are the ones you want to go with.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah this is exactly my point. I have only one PCIe slot populated, mainly because I want to keep it clean inside. However, the new USB 3 chips are all much better nowadays. I am wondering what is powering the ORICO two port model with the black cased theme. If its one of the latest chipsets then it may be worth it. I know it has a 4-pin Molex connector to provide power, so that is a strong indication it may be a good unit.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14G-0001-00008


The EtronTech EJ168A chip is a newer chip as well. It has built in power connector to support charge of the new high AMPs USB devices (Such as iPads)


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I do too much work with USB to not care. So, do you have a chipset model number on the device you like the most? What is the model NEC you are referring to?

My board has a Renesas (I think is also NEC), but it the first chip to ever support USB 3.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I do too much work with USB to not care. So, do you have a chipset model number on the device you like the most? What is the model NEC you are referring to?
> 
> My board has a Renesas (I think is also NEC), but it the first chip to ever support USB 3.


Yeah Renesas is a subsidiary of NEC.
Wait I will get the chip from aida64, the model number so you know which one to look for


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> The EtronTech EJ168A chip is a newer chip as well. It has built in power connector to support charge of the new high AMPs USB devices (Such as iPads)


Yeah I want one port to go to the HUB, and the other port will be connected to my 16' (yes 16 foot long) gold plated Micro USB cable for my Nexus 7 charging at night.


----------



## EvilMonk

}SkOrPn--' thats the model you want to go with! Renesas SD-PEX20139
This card has one on it and has the 2 internal connector plug + power connector.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815124120&cm_re=renesas-_-15-124-120-_-Product
Its 22.99$, when I got mine I paid a lot more for it! Prices are going down which is a good thing!


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah I want one port to go to the HUB, and the other port will be connected to my 16' (yes 16 foot long) gold plated Micro USB cable for my Nexus 7 charging at night.


The card I just posted about has the high AMP power support built in as well!
Edit:
It has the 19 pins USB header connector as well, so you can add 2 front panel USB 3.0 ports as well.

Damn 16 feet long USB cable?








You plan on hanging yourself with that or what?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> The card I just posted about has the high AMP power support built in as well!
> Edit:
> It has the 19 pins USB header connector as well, so you can add 2 front panel USB 3.0 ports as well.
> 
> Damn 16 feet long USB cable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You plan on hanging yourself with that or what?


LOL, nah, I just didnt want to buy another charger for the bed area which is closer to my computer/desk than where I keep my actual Nexus 7 charger, which is on my Electronics Tech workbench. The long cable lets me hide it behind the desk and under the mattress. Remember I do a lot of waking up and browsing, answering emails, so sometimes I need that extra power nearby. I also have a 16' HDMI cable to go from the same computer to the 55" TV, lol...

That's another reason why I want to adopt Thunderbolt, one cable to rule them all...

Thanks for the model of that USB card. Could it be any uglier though, lol... I will buy it and try it out, if it really is a good performer I will sand and paint the bracket, and do some Sharpie action to the PCB... lol


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> LOL, nah, I just didnt want to buy another charger for the bed area which is closer to my computer/desk than where I keep my actual Nexus 7 charger, which is on my Electronics Tech workbench. The long cable lets me hide it behind the desk and under the mattress. Remember I do a lot of waking up and browsing, answering emails, so sometimes I need that extra power nearby. I also have a 16' HDMI cable to go from the same computer to the 55" TV, lol...
> 
> That's another reason why I want to adopt Thunderbolt, one cable to rule them all...
> 
> Thanks for the model of that USB card. Could it be any uglier though, lol... I will buy it and try it out, if it really is a good performer I will sand and paint the bracket, and do some Sharpie action to the PCB... lol


ROFL, there you go Michelangelo, with some motivation nothing stop you!!!









Damn the HDMI cable must be expensive if its gold plated as well, 16' is like 5 meter right?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> ROFL, there you go Michelangelo, with some motivation nothing stop you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn the HDMI cable must be expensive if its gold plated as well, 16' is like 5 meter right?


Or 5 meters is something like 16', that depends on what side of the planet you live and work. lol

Wow, after reading up on USB 3.1, it seems like the devices should be out later this year. Hmm, I might wait for that. Right now I am reading a 7-way USB host roundup, to see who was the big winner, and then going to try and find reviews on their latest products.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

LOL, I just looked to see what it would cost me to buy just the NEC chip, and wow $53 just for one single chip. I guess you have to buy thousands of them to get the prices down considerably. lol


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> LOL, I just looked to see what it would cost me to buy just the NEC chip, and wow $53 just for one single chip. I guess you have to buy thousands of them to get the prices down considerably. lol


ROFL


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> ROFL


The Highpoint RocketU 1144 still looks like the best card if you want true speed on every port. But $50 is too much unless your constantly using USB.

Very nice cards though. Attach this to a 4 AMP hub with a recent HUB chip and your golden...
http://www.highpoint-tech.com/USA_new/cs-product_RU.htm


----------



## xarot

Sorry for partial off topic...but nice to see X58 still going. I just upgraded my second PC but I am absolutely not able to sell this thing. Ain't she a beauty hehe...







not really much different from X79 really but I have two Rampage IV Blacks now. This thing would run my 780 SLI just fine, even better when overclocked to 4.85 GHz. Also has a better SATA3 controller than most (Marvell 9182, not 9128). Best board I've ever owned. Chip is i7-990X. The funny thing is that these boards go for $ 499 in eBay still or that's what people are selling them for.







Slap in a X5680 or 5690 in X58 and you are up to date again.

If I wasn't crazy about upgrades I would just sell everything and keep this as my main rig still. Who knows if I still do it


----------



## pipes

This is under load, before I have make without stress program: http://valid.x86.fr/8g9efq
The turbo go to 4600 mhz but on stress test work at 4400


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah well, with all my mobile USB 3.0 devices populated with SSD's, it would be nice to have the full bandwidth that USB 3.0 was supposed to bring. I gave away all my old USB 2.0 flash drives and replaced them with half a dozen USB 3.0 versions, and not many of them seem much faster using my crap USB 3.0 chip on my mobo.
> 
> EDIT: In fact, if I knew that the package was the exact same as the one soldered to my board, I would remove the chip and replace it with one of the 2014 models. Just because I can...


All of them are linked to a single PCI-E 1.1 lane on the southbridge ... No real surprises there

Wat. I'm pretty certain all usb3 chips are different in signaling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Yeah Renesas is a subsidiary of NEC.
> Wait I will get the chip from aida64, the model number so you know which one to look for


It is literal that all NEC electronics will produce will be named Renesas because they spinned off their semiconductor division to a separate company operated by hitachi and mitsubishi but later it merged with NEC Electronics so it is no longer a NEC subsidiary. If that's what I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Or 5 meters is something like 16', that depends on what side of the planet you live and work. lol
> 
> Wow, after reading up on USB 3.1, it seems like the devices should be out later this year. Hmm, I might wait for that. Right now I am reading a 7-way USB host roundup, to see who was the big winner, and then going to try and find reviews on their latest products.


Voltage drop is far too great over 16' to be able to maintain full charging current. It's not like USB3 is using AWG18


----------



## Gomi

*Ding Dong* - Sweaty palms and butterflies suddenly occurs, been waiting for this all day!

Finally my little package arrived - Sweatest deal ever, cannot belive how lucky I got









The RAM - 24 GB of Corsair 2000Mhz CL09 (He even threw in two of those RAM coolers, not sure they are ever going to get used though):





The GPU - This one was a freebie - I have my eyes on a pair of 7970 Lightning, so will just use this free GPU until it gets replaced by something newer:



Of course the W3680 - This was so cheap it might aswell have been a present in a Mcdonalds Happy Meal:



And of course the GA-X58A-OC - Which will run the whole system along with my Little Devil Phasechange (Minus 60C with no load - Approx -35C with 230W load):







Unfortunately the PSU I been using forever decided to leave this World - Found a 3 month old Silverstone (1200W) along with single-braided sleeving set for about 80USD - Should arrive this Monday, which is fine, as I need to insulate the motherboard and make a bench for the whole system (Woodwork).


----------



## Bradford1040

OK, well just got a EVGA x58 3x sli (758-A1) board as a extra one, friend of mine ordered it by mistake and I figured I would put my 920 on it or swap the asus board I am using and put the 920 back on it, kind of confused on which to do, I also might just grab another X5660 and put it on it. I would like opinions on what I should do? I could sell one of the boards and the 920 if need be

OMG!!! That board is sweet looking, dam I forgot how that looked!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Voltage drop is far too great over 16' to be able to maintain full charging current. It's not like USB3 is using AWG18


its been fully charging my nexus 7 for two straight years now. At least when i wake up its fully charged. That is why I connected it to a true 4 amp powered hub, because of v drop. Its still not as fast as the included charger though, and that is only 1A.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> *Ding Dong* - Sweaty palms and butterflies suddenly occurs, been waiting for this all day!
> 
> Finally my little package arrived - Sweatest deal ever, cannot belive how lucky I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RAM - 24 GB of Corsair 2000Mhz CL08 (He even threw in two of those RAM coolers, not sure they are ever going to get used though):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GPU - This one was a freebie - I have my eyes on a pair of 7970 Lightning, so will just use this free GPU until it gets replaced by something newer:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the W3680 - This was so cheap it might aswell have been a present in a Mcdonalds Happy Meal:
> 
> 
> 
> And of course the GA-X58A-OC - Which will run the whole system along with my Little Devil Phasechange (Minus 60C with no load - Approx -35C with 230W load):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the PSU I been using forever decided to leave this World - Found a 3 month old Silverstone (1200W) along with single-braided sleeving set for about 80USD - Should arrive this Monday, which is fine, as I need to insulate the motherboard and make a bench for the whole system (Woodwork).











OH MY GOD!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> OK, well just got a EVGA x58 3x sli (758-A1) board as a extra one, friend of mine ordered it by mistake and I figured I would put my 920 on it or swap the asus board I am using and put the 920 back on it, kind of confused on which to do, I also might just grab another X5660 and put it on it. I would like opinions on what I should do? I could sell one of the boards and the 920 if need be
> 
> OMG!!! That board is sweet looking, dam I forgot how that looked!


Man I need to figure out where you guys live and try and buy the house next door. I want to be your neighbors... I would love to have that R3BE, but I would have to find a buyer for my R3E first. lol

I think I may have figured out what is wrong with my USB 3 transfers, and well it requires me to test from either single drives in AHCI mode or from a Intel FakeRAID setup. I think my Windows raid array might be at fault, since that is where I keep getting the crappy speeds from. Its OK going to the Network, but going to any USB 3 device is just plain awful. I remember it had great, or acceptable speeds back when I first got the mobo but back then everything was RAID0 on the Intel ports. So maybe the 720200F has an incompatibility accepting transfers from Windows RAID? lol that would be weird...


----------



## Gomi

I decided to plan my insulation - Done it about 10 times, and planning is the key to a completely foolproof insulation (Especially when running Subzero 24/7).

I knew about it, heck I owned this board earlier, but this is the first time I actually insulate it - That Space around the socket, just look at it ... My god, why they moved away from that on future OC boards is beyond me - Insulation with kneaded eraser is going to be a breeze on this board.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> its been fully charging my nexus 7 for two straight years now. At least when i wake up its fully charged. That is why I connected it to a true 4 amp powered hub, because of v drop. Its still not as fast as the included charger though, and that is only 1A.


Well there you go









I'm sort of not going to use my X58 as a main rig anymore since I'm full on reviewing mobos etc etc but of course X58 as a "comparison" rig. Let's see that costa rica 4670k of mine try to beat my L5639








Since I am going to have native SATA3 and native USB3 I am definitely buying a usb3 hdd case for when I suddenly have a 500gb 2.5 spinner lying around and a usb3 card reader + 1 port hub

Just a shame that the Z97 Gryphon is so backwards it's unbelievable. No SATA Express ... No M.2 either.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Well there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sort of not going to use my X58 as a main rig anymore since I'm full on reviewing mobos etc etc but of course X58 as a "comparison" rig. Let's see that costa rica 4670k of mine try to beat my L5639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am going to have native SATA3 and native USB3 I am definitely buying a usb3 hdd case for when I suddenly have a 500gb 2.5 spinner lying around and a usb3 card reader + 1 port hub
> 
> Just a shame that the Z97 Gryphon is so backwards it's unbelievable. No SATA Express ... No M.2 either.


Yeah, I like to see that comparison myself. However, I bet your L series Xeon beats it just because it may have a stronger threshold for voltage, no? Or is that not how it works?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, I like to see that comparison myself. However, I bet your L series Xeon beats it just because it may have a stronger threshold for voltage, no? Or is that not how it works?


If only my mobo would let go beyond x18. But I think a custom BIOS may just sort that out







I have another 0.1v to go so I reckon it will hit 4GHz easily


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Sorry for partial off topic...but nice to see X58 still going. I just upgraded my second PC but I am absolutely not able to sell this thing. Ain't she a beauty hehe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really much different from X79 really but I have two Rampage IV Blacks now. This thing would run my 780 SLI just fine, even better when overclocked to 4.85 GHz. Also has a better SATA3 controller than most (Marvell 9182, not 9128). Best board I've ever owned. Chip is i7-990X. The funny thing is that these boards go for $ 499 in eBay still or that's what people are selling them for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slap in a X5680 or 5690 in X58 and you are up to date again.
> 
> If I wasn't crazy about upgrades I would just sell everything and keep this as my main rig still. Who knows if I still do it


Looks very nice. That's true that the Xeons revitalize these old boards like new. Everyone is posting their boards. I guess I might have to do a little work on my build and post some screenshots.

*@ Gomi*

Looks very nice. Man I promise it feels like it 2008-2010 all over again.








Everyone is posting their builds and everything. I have to do something with my X58 beast now and post some screens soon. I just want to say I hate you all since i know I'm about to spend a decent amount of money for my build







lol.


----------



## DaveLT




----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Looks very nice. That's true that the Xeons revitalize these old boards like new. Everyone is posting their boards. I guess I might have to do a little work on my build and post some screenshots.
> 
> *@ Gomi*
> 
> Looks very nice. Man I promise it feels like it 2008-2010 all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is posting their builds and everything. I have to do something with my X58 beast now and post some screens soon. I just want to say I hate you all since i know I'm about to spend a decent amount of money for my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.


Lol, you don't have to spend money or show off your kit, but if you do just make sure every mod you do will carry over to future builds. When I built my custom motherboard tray I made sure I was making cuts that would adhere to all future E-ATX and ATX boards. I even have the original micro-ATX holes pre-drilled just in case enthusiast boards become much smaller on the norm. I just pray the engineers do not start moving the sata ports to other locations. My original intent was to install a reservoir within view directly on the tray kinda like you see with some of the Murder Mods, but decided to ditch that idea to keep the mobo area clean and take advantage of all the unused 5.25" bay area instead. I even went with a pump hanging design of my own to lessen vibration to the max, and a 2.5' drain hose so it will be very easy to change out fluids. lol

I wonder if it shows how proud I am of going all out on my build.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I wonder if it shows how proud I am of going all out on my build.


NAAAAAHHhhh not at all, lol I think if your build had feelings they would be hurt! Joking of coarse! You did a very very great job


----------



## Kana-Maru

Here are my 3500x1800p benchmark results. I ran these quickly, but everything was smooth. I couldn't run Tressfx at this resolutions, but I can handle Tressfx with 2560x1600p.
I posted this in my Review topic as well.


http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2053644/



*Tomb Raider [Ultra] - 3500x1800p*
*Stock* GTX 670 2GB 2-Way SLI @ 988Mhz [337.50 BETA Drivers]
[email protected]
RAM: DDR3-1600Mhz
CPU Average: 35c
CPU Max: 45c
*Ambient Temp: 25.5c*
CPU Usage Avg: 4.9%
CPU Usage Max: 28.4%
Gameplay Duration: 15 minutes 21 seconds
Captured 49,318 frames
*FPS Avg: 54fps* [53.51]
FPS Max: 70fps
FPS Min: 20fps
*Frame time Avg: 18.7ms*


http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2053646/



*Battlefield 4 100% Maxed [Ultra] - 3500x1800p*
*Stock* GTX 670 2GB 2-Way SLI @ 988Mhz [337.50 BETA Drivers]
[email protected]
RAM: DDR3-1600Mhz
CPU Average: 48c
CPU Max: 59c
*Ambient Temp: 24c*
CPU Usage Avg: 17%
CPU Usage Max: 49%
Gameplay Duration: 10 minutes 36 seconds
Captured 17,241 frames
*FPS Avg: 43fps* [42.97]
FPS Max: 116fps
FPS Min: 7fps
*Frame time Avg: 22ms*

The GTX 670 2GB ref. SLI still puts up great numbers at higher resolutions. 18.7ms and 22ms frame time is just awesome.


----------



## Bradford1040

I just ran passmark again after adjusting my ram timings


----------



## EvilMonk

You guys think its still a good deal even if only 4 memory slots out of 6 work?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161336009928 thanks!!!


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> The Highpoint RocketU 1144 still looks like the best card if you want true speed on every port. But $50 is too much unless your constantly using USB.
> 
> Very nice cards though. Attach this to a 4 AMP hub with a recent HUB chip and your golden...
> http://www.highpoint-tech.com/USA_new/cs-product_RU.htm


Yeah I know you're right, when you buy highpoint you know you're not making a mistake


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> You guys think its still a good deal even if only 4 memory slots out of 6 work?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161336009928 thanks!!!


$150 for an X58 board is alright, but a R3F, woot!

Nothing wrong with only 4 DIMM slots - even Intel's DX58SO thinks so









I've got the gut feeling that it's actually his CPU that's busted, the DIMMs should be wired straight to the socket and I don't see any damage on the traces. Go for it!


----------



## jetpak12

Well, my last OC wasn't all "sunshine and roses" like I thought it was. Turns out Turbo was giving me instability whenever it would kick in, so I tried a different approach by disabling Turbo and trying to get a higher BCLK. Spent just about all day tweaking settings to find that my board will not post over 210 MHz on the BCLK, but I'm running 210 MHz now and its the most stable I've been since I got into the 4GHz range.

So my current settings are 210x20 = 4.2 GHz @ 1.31V on vcore. QPI voltage is 1.25 and everything else is back to their stock settings and its been very stable so far.









However, I am still getting the problem of the multi going down to 12x and getting "stuck" there for a good while. I can't seem to figure out what's causing it, except that it'll happen when the CPU is under load, but not always.







Maybe my board just doesn't like to OC very well. I guess there's a reason that ASUS made a version 2 of the P6T Deluxe.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Yeah I know you're right, when you buy highpoint you know you're not making a mistake


Huh? Really, hmm, I always thought of them as a product to stay away from, but I have not owned anything highpoint in well maybe 10 years or so. That card does not support hubs, only actual devices, so that is out of the question. After some research I think anything with a NEC 720202 (the new 720202K chip would be sweet) or a Asmedia asm1042 (the new 1042A chip) with a power supply connector would be good. They seem to be neck and neck on all the tests, but if I can I will look for a NEC host controller, unless I can get mine working proper. Today, although too busy to do any tests I had a few ideas that I need to confirm first. One is that I have not tested the NEC directly, only have I used it through a Tripp-Lite USB 3.0 HUB (VIA based). Maybe it works better without the HUB, thus it could be the HUB combination. Two, my USB 3 speeds did not become crap until after I changed my setup to Windows raid instead of Intel ICH10R raid. So it could be simply a problem with the two, I just do not know yet. I did read that mixing USB 3.0 manufacturers was not a good idea in the early days of these devices as way too many incompatibilities are present. What I have done is bypassed the USB hub, and connected one of my eSATA docks to the eSATA port (using the same exact drive I was using in a USB 3.0 drive enclosure) on the back of the mobo, and that was also not giving me the expected results (indicates the raid array). In fact, I think all transfers to/from the Windows raid are not all that great, and its 3 SSD's in RAID0, so something is not working as expected. So, I'm going back to the Intel FakeRAID, which I consider to be the RealRAID raid here, lol.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Well, my last OC wasn't all "sunshine and roses" like I thought it was. Turns out Turbo was giving me instability whenever it would kick in, so I tried a different approach by disabling Turbo and trying to get a higher BCLK. Spent just about all day tweaking settings to find that my board will not post over 210 MHz on the BCLK, but I'm running 210 MHz now and its the most stable I've been since I got into the 4GHz range.
> 
> So my current settings are 210x20 = 4.2 GHz @ 1.31V on vcore. QPI voltage is 1.25 and everything else is back to their stock settings and its been very stable so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I am still getting the problem of the multi going down to 12x and getting "stuck" there for a good while. I can't seem to figure out what's causing it, except that it'll happen when the CPU is under load, but not always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe my board just doesn't like to OC very well. I guess there's a reason that ASUS made a version 2 of the P6T Deluxe.


You have C1E and SpeedStep disabled right? Those interfere with Turbo mode, but not sure exactly how. I was told today that I should be running with Turbo on, and C1E and SpeedStep off and my Turbo multis should kick in and stay there permanently. I guess at 200 bclk and say 21, 22 or 23 multi it would be faster. But I REALLY like the low volts and low temps. Can 200mhz, 400mhz or 600mhz be worth losing such nice temps and low volt operation?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> You have C1E and SpeedStep disabled right? Those interfere with Turbo mode, but not sure exactly how. I was told today that I should be running with Turbo on, and C1E and SpeedStep off and my Turbo multis should kick in and stay there permanently. I guess at 200 bclk and say 21, 22 or 23 multi it would be faster. But I REALLY like the low volts and low temps. Can 200mhz, 400mhz or 600mhz be worth losing such nice temps and low volt operation?


If I could get more mhz out of mine it would be worth it. Unfortunately at 4.0ghz my CPU is bottlenecking me badly in the one game I play, consistently running one core at 100% trying to feed my 290.


----------



## cutty1998

I always wanted an X-58 build,and still feel like Intel burned me with P-55.Gonna break down my LGA1156 and use whatever is salvagable. I can use my Memory (I'll need another stick of 2Gb corsair 1600 for the triple channel),my power supply Corsair TX-750W ,case ,and Gigabyte GTX 570! I'll just need a MB and Xeon,and HDD.Goin' for it


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> I always wanted an X-58 build,and still feel like Intel burned me with P-55.Gonna break down my LGA1156 and use whatever is salvagable. I can use my Memory (I'll need another stick of 2Gb corsair 1600 for the triple channel),my power supply Corsair TX-750W ,case ,and Gigabyte GTX 570! I'll just need a MB and Xeon,and HDD.Goin' for it


I'd suggest you get a hexcore 1366 chip now, and then wait for a cheap 1366 board to pop up on Fleabay - they are /expensive/!

(If you're fine with taking a risk, the R3E posted a few posts back would be good too, I bet that the previous user's IMC third channel just went bad.)


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Agreed, you never know when these fleabay sellers will realize what's going on and take advantage of it and start selling these xeons for double what they are doing now. I would risk the bet on that Rampage as well. If anything you already have enough memory for it lol, and if the third channel still does not work on a different chip you could sell the board to someone else who is Ok with only two channels.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> $150 for an X58 board is alright, but a R3F, woot!
> Nothing wrong with only 4 DIMM slots - even Intel's DX58SO thinks so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the gut feeling that it's actually his CPU that's busted, the DIMMs should be wired straight to the socket and I don't see any damage on the traces. Go for it!


Yeah I didnt get it, took too long to get an answer and its sold now... anyway there are a couple others, a Gigabyte X58A-UD3R as well but it has bent pins so I sent a message to the seller to ask him to remove my bids since he didnt put for repair or for parts / not working as the item condition and I didn't notice it before I placed my bid.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Well, my last OC wasn't all "sunshine and roses" like I thought it was. Turns out Turbo was giving me instability whenever it would kick in, so I tried a different approach by disabling Turbo and trying to get a higher BCLK. Spent just about all day tweaking settings to find that my board will not post over 210 MHz on the BCLK, but I'm running 210 MHz now and its the most stable I've been since I got into the 4GHz range.
> 
> So my current settings are 210x20 = 4.2 GHz @ 1.31V on vcore. QPI voltage is 1.25 and everything else is back to their stock settings and its been very stable so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I am still getting the problem of the multi going down to 12x and getting "stuck" there for a good while. I can't seem to figure out what's causing it, except that it'll happen when the CPU is under load, but not always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe my board just doesn't like to OC very well. I guess there's a reason that ASUS made a version 2 of the P6T Deluxe.


Yup it turns out that turbo mode can actually cause voltage fluctuations and when your base voltage isnt to the right stability level it can even cause small drops to the base voltage if used with C steps states of power management.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Yeah I didnt get it, took too long to get an answer and its sold now... anyway there are a couple others, a Gigabyte X58A-UD3R as well but it has bent pins so I sent a message to the seller to ask him to remove my bids since he didnt put for repair or for parts / not working as the item condition and I didn't notice it before I placed my bid.


Yeah, that's not cool of him. I see a lot of sellers not put that on their listings and I find it to be a dishonest practice myself.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Yeah I didnt get it, took too long to get an answer and its sold now... anyway there are a couple others, a Gigabyte X58A-UD3R as well but it has bent pins so I sent a message to the seller to ask him to remove my bids since he didnt put for repair or for parts / not working as the item condition and I didn't notice it before I placed my bid.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Huh? Really, hmm, I always thought of them as a product to stay away from, but I have not owned anything highpoint in well maybe 10 years or so. That card does not support hubs, only actual devices, so that is out of the question. After some research I think anything with a NEC 720202 (the new 720202K chip would be sweet) or a Asmedia asm1042 (the new 1042A chip) with a power supply connector would be good. They seem to be neck and neck on all the tests, but if I can I will look for a NEC host controller, unless I can get mine working proper. Today, although too busy to do any tests I had a few ideas that I need to confirm first. One is that I have not tested the NEC directly, only have I used it through a Tripp-Lite USB 3.0 HUB (VIA based). Maybe it works better without the HUB, thus it could be the HUB combination. Two, my USB 3 speeds did not become crap until after I changed my setup to Windows raid instead of Intel ICH10R raid. So it could be simply a problem with the two, I just do not know yet. I did read that mixing USB 3.0 manufacturers was not a good idea in the early days of these devices as way too many incompatibilities are present. What I have done is bypassed the USB hub, and connected one of my eSATA docks to the eSATA port (using the same exact drive I was using in a USB 3.0 drive enclosure) on the back of the mobo, and that was also not giving me the expected results (indicates the raid array). In fact, I think all transfers to/from the Windows raid are not all that great, and its 3 SSD's in RAID0, so something is not working as expected. So, I'm going back to the Intel FakeRAID, which I consider to be the RealRAID raid here, lol.


Highpoint is in the enterprises classes storage controllers as well, I saw some of their products in supermicro servers and their customer support is very professional. I have a highpoint rocketraid 622 (2 eSATA 6Gbps ports with raid 5 support, eSATA port multiplier support of 8 drives per channel and TRIM support for RAID) and I never had a single issue with it, its running my SANS Digital TowerRAID 5B+ with 5 1Tb SATA 64m 7.2k 6G drives and its just a damn good controller. I have a USB3 8 ports hub based on the same VIA chip that you mention and it is working great AFAIK, its hooked to my Mac Pro with 2 3Tb and 2 2Tb drives + 1 PNY USB3.0 128 Gb ram stick and my external ASUS blu-ray burner and I have great performances at all time. Whats the chipset of you raid card (Not the intel one but the one that started to cause usb3 speed issues on your computer?)


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I have a USB3 8 ports hub based on the same VIA chip that you mention and it is working great AFAIK, its hooked to my Mac Pro with 2 3Tb and 2 2Tb drives + 1 PNY USB3.0 128 Gb ram stick and my external ASUS blu-ray burner and I have great performances at all time. Whats the chipset of you raid card (Not the intel one but the one that started to cause usb3 speed issues on your computer?)


VIA has had 4 USB 3.0 chips to date, VL800, VL801, VL805 and VL806, and 3 HUB controllers, VL810, VL811 and VL812. I have the oldest of their HUB controller chips, the VL810, but I have its firmware up to date and my NEC's USB 3.0 Host controller firmware up to date. I have re-installed Windows today and all the latest drivers etc, so here soon I will know how the array to the external drive is functioning. I have about 6GB of mapping data that transfers at a measly 5-6 MB/s which causes me to want to pull my hair out. lol

Anyway, I need to find faster ways to transfer data to/from external devices. Maybe I need a better dock or another enthusiast class SSD to put into that dock, lol... Well see...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> VIA has had 4 USB 3.0 chips to date, VL800, VL801, VL805 and VL806, and 3 HUB controllers, VL810, VL811 and VL812. I have the oldest of their HUB controller chips, the VL810, but I have its firmware up to date and my NEC's USB 3.0 Host controller firmware up to date. I have re-installed Windows today and all the latest drivers etc, so here soon I will know how the array to the external drive is functioning. I have about 6GB of mapping data that transfers at a measly 5-6 MB/s which causes me to want to pull my hair out. lol
> 
> Anyway, I need to find faster ways to transfer data to/from external devices. Maybe I need a better dock or another enthusiast class SSD to put into that dock, lol... Well see...


Mine has the VL812 chipset.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> VIA has had 4 USB 3.0 chips to date, VL800, VL801, VL805 and VL806, and 3 HUB controllers, VL810, VL811 and VL812. I have the oldest of their HUB controller chips, the VL810, but I have its firmware up to date and my NEC's USB 3.0 Host controller firmware up to date. I have re-installed Windows today and all the latest drivers etc, so here soon I will know how the array to the external drive is functioning. I have about 6GB of mapping data that transfers at a measly 5-6 MB/s which causes me to want to pull my hair out. lol
> 
> Anyway, I need to find faster ways to transfer data to/from external devices. Maybe I need a better dock or another enthusiast class SSD to put into that dock, lol... Well see...


What dock are you talking about?


----------



## EvilMonk

Look at the reply the seller of the X58A-UD3R sent me.
He didn't cancel my bid and said: "Dear XXX,

How high is the bid? It is at $81 at the moment. There are a few pins that are bent, that happened when removing the cpu. Im sure they could be bent back and it would function, we just cant guarantee that.

Best Regards,

Casey-
Owner
North-East-Auction // North Dollar Numismatics LLC.

Best Regards,
Casey-"
Damn I don't want to take a gamble of fixing pins, for a LGA771 board I already did but theres only half of the pins of a LGA 1366 board and they are also a lot smaller than LGA771 pins.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> What dock are you talking about?


I have a BlackX USB 3.0 dock. It was connected via the eSATA port on the back which is SATA II (JMicron). I've also tried the USB 3.0 or 2.0 ports, but trasnfers would drop all the way down to 0.0 KB/s routinely. 1.5 hours for a simple 60GB transfer which I could do in 10 minutes or less on the Network. However, I was thinking about trying the dock on the Marvell SATA III port, just to see what happens but that will take some doing since I do not have a long enough SATA III cable and the rear esata bracket is only esata II as well. I would need to buy a brand new SATA III to eSATA III bracket with a black cable long enough to be hidden up behind the motherboard. I'm really annoyed that data transfers are not ten times faster yet and affordable by all. We should be able to move a 1GB per second by now to/from devices, not a measly 5 or 6 MB/s.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Look at the reply the seller of the X58A-UD3R sent me.
> He didn't cancel my bid and said: "Dear XXX,
> 
> How high is the bid? It is at $81 at the moment. There are a few pins that are bent, that happened when removing the cpu. Im sure they could be bent back and it would function, we just cant guarantee that.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Casey-
> Owner
> North-East-Auction // North Dollar Numismatics LLC.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Casey-"
> Damn I don't want to take a gamble of fixing pins, for a LGA771 board I already did but there's only half of the pins of a LGA 1366 board and they are also a lot smaller than LGA771 pins.


Lol, he wants to force you to buy it now... I wouldn't want to take the chance on those pins either. Call ebay support and tell them that the buyer has wrongfully titled a product that you bid on, let them look at the ad and tell them you bid before realizing there was a serious problem with the item and you can not afford to take a risk like that. If you word it correctly I am sure they might be able to remove your bid, maybe.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I have a BlackX USB 3.0 dock. It was connected via the eSATA port on the back which is SATA II (JMicron). I've also tried the USB 3.0 or 2.0 ports, but trasnfers would drop all the way down to 0.0 KB/s routinely. 1.5 hours for a simple 60GB transfer which I could do in 10 minutes or less on the Network. However, I was thinking about trying the dock on the Marvell SATA III port, just to see what happens but that will take some doing since I do not have a long enough SATA III cable and the rear esata bracket is only esata II as well. I would need to buy a brand new SATA III to eSATA III bracket with a black cable long enough to be hidden up behind the motherboard. I'm really annoyed that data transfers are not ten times faster yet and affordable by all. We should be able to move a 1GB per second by now to/from devices, not a measly 5 or 6 MB/s.
> Lol, he wants to force you to buy it now... I wouldn't want to take the chance on those pins either. Call ebay support and tell them that the buyer has wrongfully titled a product that you bid on, let them look at the ad and tell them you bid before realizing there was a serious problem with the item and you can not afford to take a risk like that. If you word it correctly I am sure they might be able to remove your bid, maybe.


Well I sent him another message to explain the situation.
I don't mind anyway, I kept messages I sent him and his replies and I have a 100% feedback score for 217 transactions on eBay, worst case if he don't remove my bids I'll just not pay it and that won't even bring me any stress


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Hey does anyone know what the cheapest x58 Xeon ATX or MicroATX motherboard would be, that can still overclock?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hey does anyone know what the cheapest x58 Xeon ATX or MicroATX motherboard would be, that can still overclock?


Probably some ECS, Biostar or ASRock boards, usually these are the cheapests money can buy.


----------



## EvilMonk

The guy really don't want to cancel my bids and I asked him for other detailled pictures of the CPU socket on the board to see if I can manage to bring back the pins and he said I can take a look at the ones he already posted...







I mean the CPU socket clamping lid is closed so I can't see if what he says is really what I'll get... I guess now I'll call eBay.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> The guy really don't want to cancel my bids and I asked him for other detailled pictures of the CPU socket on the board to see if I can manage to bring back the pins and he said I can take a look at the ones he already posted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean the CPU socket clamping lid is closed so I can't see if what he says is really what I'll get... I guess now I'll call eBay.


Hey guys, can you take a look at the boards that start at 3/4 of the page?
http://www.ebay.ca/sch/Computers-Tablets-Networking-/58058/i.html?_sop=15&_from=R40&_nkw=x58&_pgn=4&_skc=600&rt=nc

There is a bunch of X58 boards like ASUS P6T6 WS, ASUS Rampage III and Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 & UT3R

Look at the prices (Above 300$ CDN) but these boards are new. let me know what you guys think!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Hey guys, can you take a look at the boards that start at 3/4 of the page?
> http://www.ebay.ca/sch/Computers-Tablets-Networking-/58058/i.html?_sop=15&_from=R40&_nkw=x58&_pgn=4&_skc=600&rt=nc
> 
> There is a bunch of X58 boards like ASUS P6T6 WS, ASUS Rampage III and Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 & UT3R
> 
> Look at the prices (Above 300$ CDN) but these boards are new. let me know what you guys think!
> Thanks a lot!


Item number 111381678815 looks promising, but it comes with a broken xeon cpu.

And item number 251554936949 also looks really nice.

And item number 121352304510 is a Sabertooth and he has three of them in good working condition.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

You guys this is just an insanely awesome chip man. I wish I could have found these xeons a long time ago. The thing is running like 10-12 degrees C below the 930 at the same clocks. wth? And not to mention that its running at or almost at the ambient temp in my room. I know the mobo is warmer because I have the case buttoned up tight, but the air flow is top notch and the Apogee GTX is a great block, even 4 years later. I was thinking about getting a 4 fan radiator, but I am now thinking to myself why? LOL

I LOVE, this chip, I LOVE LOVE LOVE this chip guys... Look at my indoor thermometer, this is the temp in my room currently 78.9f, and the CPU is showing something like low 80's or even less. Not sure if you can see the image good enough as it was very hard to hold the thermometer and camera at the same time.

EDIT: Ok looking at the picture I guess its not at the ambient room temps (was looking at something else as I thought the cpu was around 80f), but still its cooler than any other CPU I think I have ever had or close to it.

EDIT2: LOL, OK spoke to soon before investigating further. So, I went into the BIOS and the CPU reads 34C, and the MB reads 27C (80.5F). So, the temps in HWMonitor seem to be false and reading lower than actual? Why the BIOS does not show the temps per core is beyond me. OK, so I just fired up Core Temp, and something is wrong, several cores are showing below ambient temps, one is reading at 22C and another at 25C and that is impossible I think.

Is there something wrong with my sensors, or is software just not reliable?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Well, my last OC wasn't all "sunshine and roses" like I thought it was. Turns out Turbo was giving me instability whenever it would kick in, so I tried a different approach by disabling Turbo and trying to get a higher BCLK. Spent just about all day tweaking settings to find that my board will not post over 210 MHz on the BCLK, but I'm running 210 MHz now and its the most stable I've been since I got into the 4GHz range.
> 
> So my current settings are 210x20 = 4.2 GHz @ 1.31V on vcore. QPI voltage is 1.25 and everything else is back to their stock settings and its been very stable so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I am still getting the problem of the multi going down to 12x and getting "stuck" there for a good while. I can't seem to figure out what's causing it, except that it'll happen when the CPU is under load, but not always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe my board just doesn't like to OC very well. I guess there's a reason that ASUS made a version 2 of the P6T Deluxe.


jetpak12

dude, there is a bios to fix that, I have it and can upload it if need be, but google asus bios 0006 for your board and read so you feel comfortable doing the flash

}SkOrPn--'

EDIT>>> There is nothing wrong with your temps, that is normal! The cores can be lower than ambient temps with speedstep and C1E stuff on, the volts go down when idling and the multi does as well! your fine nothing is wrong


----------



## bill1024

In the temp soft ware in options there is a setting to calibrate the reading.
I let it idle in bios, get the temp there. Then load windows and let it idle and adjust the temp in the software to read what idle was in the bios.
I try to get all the core temps even.
I think that is about as close as you will get. The CPU will not run colder than room temp unless you are using chilled water or something.
I figure it must be close and the reading in the bios will still be the one that will throttle the cpu if it gets too hot.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> In the temp soft ware in options there is a setting to calibrate the reading.
> I let it idle in bios, get the temp there. Then load windows and let it idle and adjust the temp in the software to read what idle was in the bios.
> I try to get all the core temps even.
> I think that is about as close as you will get. The CPU will not run colder than room temp unless you are using chilled water or something.
> I figure it must be close and the reading in the bios will still be the one that will throttle the cpu if it gets too hot.


The bios reading is the IHS temp or as close to it as can be, the core temps can certainly get down to 25c as mine are right now which is 77F and my room is 79F I have read up on that allot and the cores can dip below room temp but the Tcase or IHS can not of coarse that defies physics lol, but cores and Tcase/IHS are different temps sensors.

EDIT>>> Bt to cover my behind on this topic as well the hex core cpu's the 970~990 and our Xeon's are prone to bad temp sensors that can read 10c different between cores my cpu was doing that as well I had one core idling at 26c and the other at 16c now that was a obvious issue lol at idle your cores should remain about 2~7c apart at max and also have about the same min and max in what ever temp software you are using


Notice on the left core 3 and 4 are wildly different! and on core temp on the right I calibrated them (keep in mind I am overclocked to 4.7 and have many programs running so minimum temps are not showing as I stupidly reset them before I took the screen shot, but there were cores showing 25c after the PC sits at idle for awhile but I also have core parking on 1% so


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah well I have all C1E and Speedstep and all C states disabled. My point is I never remember anything like that with my 930 as it always read in the lower to mid 40's at 4ghz. And the cores were much closer as well. I like the idea of just setting everything in the software to what ever the bios is reading at the time, because as it stands I feel like I do not know what temps I am running. lol

I'm almost tempted to enable Turbo and try running 210x23, just to try and get an idea on how good this chip really is.


----------



## Bradford1040

Go for the 23 multi run, you are not going to hurt the chip, I already over heated mine back on the h100i and it just thermo throttled the CPU and went on about its way, these CPU's are pretty resilient from seeing them in my servers get hot and keep on trucking, now of coarse they are not being raised up with Bus speeds and adding volts in my servers but I think you will be alright. Heat is a killer and should be avoided yes, but core temps of 80c I think are fine safe point, the max core temp is 96c but I am not going to tell anyone to push there chip that hard thats up to them to decide lol, I did it! But I was trying to reach 5.4ghz like Kana did


----------



## Kana-Maru

}SkOrPn--' your temps are fine. I wouldn't worry about the BIOS readings as much. As the other guys said, there are updates you can get to fix that issue. Your CPU is putting up great numbers. These 32nm really makes a different with the CPU temps. My i7-960 45nm could really get hot. It some good ambient temp to keep it below 30c when overclocked. After cleaning my radiator I was able to get my 4.8Ghz idle temp as low as 18c

I was planning to post it in my X5660 Review topic, but I'll post what I have so far. Well I ran some CPU temperature test the last weekend. This weekend I cleaned my case, re-wired the cables, set my fans up in a different position and cleaned my radiator. I have some dust blockers, but it's impossible to get all of the dust. I'll post pictures of my build later. Here are my results that I have so far.

*These are the test with the DUSTY RADIATOR*



Here are my *4.8Ghz* results with the *CLEANED* radiator. No push\pull set anymore.....only push. I've also placed the radiator in a new position as well.



My Northbridge heat issue as also been resolved. I have one of my Delta 4,000RPM blowing on the inside of the case at a low speeds now. My NB chip was normally in the 60's Celsius. On a good day it would be in the high 50's. Now it's hovering around 47c - 52c which is GREAT. I can even touch it now without it burning my finger. Getting that NB temp down wasn't causing a lot of heat headaches, but I'm trying to get the best cooling that I can.


----------



## Gomi

Oh dear me, seems I forget alot about X58 overclocking. Anyone mind pointing towards a guide, would be awesome if Gulftown was also mentioned in it.

The BIOS is all fine and dandy, it is just all the damn 'Max' values I forgot


----------



## alancsalt

For which mobo? Different manufacturers label things differently in bios. Tweaktown Gigabyte forum has a good one for Gigabyte boards. I'm pretty sure the ROG site would have an Asus guide..

Ah, and the http://www.overclock.net/t/706509/the-official-gigabyte-ga-x58a-ud3r-ud5-ud7-ud9-owners-club has lots of Gigabyte info..


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hey does anyone know what the cheapest x58 Xeon ATX or MicroATX motherboard would be, that can still overclock?


But usually a load of crap
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I have a BlackX USB 3.0 dock. It was connected via the eSATA port on the back which is SATA II (JMicron). I've also tried the USB 3.0 or 2.0 ports, but trasnfers would drop all the way down to 0.0 KB/s routinely. 1.5 hours for a simple 60GB transfer which I could do in 10 minutes or less on the Network. However, I was thinking about trying the dock on the Marvell SATA III port, just to see what happens but that will take some doing since I do not have a long enough SATA III cable and the rear esata bracket is only esata II as well. I would need to buy a brand new SATA III to eSATA III bracket with a black cable long enough to be hidden up behind the motherboard. I'm really annoyed that data transfers are not ten times faster yet and affordable by all. We should be able to move a 1GB per second by now to/from devices, not a measly 5 or 6 MB/s.
> Lol, he wants to force you to buy it now... I wouldn't want to take the chance on those pins either. Call ebay support and tell them that the buyer has wrongfully titled a product that you bid on, let them look at the ad and tell them you bid before realizing there was a serious problem with the item and you can not afford to take a risk like that. If you word it correctly I am sure they might be able to remove your bid, maybe.


Is the dock internal or external? If sata2 transfers are slow sata3 won't help you. Or ... You don't have any Intel ports left?


----------



## Bradford1040

God WatchDogs really takes allot of Vram (3,800 mb avg.) but running at 4.7ghz on this hexy really smooths out game play!


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God WatchDogs really takes allot of Vram (3,800 mb avg.) but running at 4.7ghz on this hexy really smooths out game play!


Look really nice from your screenshots. I bought it on PS4 since I hardly played with the console since I got it on launch day... 8 months of pre-order to get a console I hardly played with, except for watchdogs, metal gear and Assassins Creed 4. I'm starting to think I'm getting


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I'm starting to think I'm getting


the rest of us too... lol

But all kidding aside I also noticed a reduction in game stutter going to this hexa. I noticed it in that 3DMark software that for the first time, even though some were very low FPS it was all much smoother than usual. The only game I have that really pushes eye candy is Battlefield 3 and Battlefield 4, so maybe I should install that and see if I can notice any improvements, but without a newer video card its probably not any more playable than it was last year, lol, which quite frankly my 5870 handled just fine.

Hmm, now that you mention it, I might want to go a head and buy, COD Ghosts, Crisis 3 and Splinter Cell Blacklist. I'm still on a 1080P screen so they should still run at high settings on everything, and be slightly smoother thanks to this Hexa, right?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Agreed, you never know when these fleabay sellers will realize what's going on and take advantage of it and start selling these xeons for double what they are doing now. I would risk the bet on that Rampage as well. If anything you already have enough memory for it lol, and if the third channel still does not work on a different chip you could sell the board to someone else who is Ok with only two channels.
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


This happened when people figured out you could put a socket 771 Xeon into a 775 motherboard with a simple mod. The Xeon prices literally doubled overnight (although they're still cheaper than actual Q9550/9560s).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> You have C1E and SpeedStep disabled right? Those interfere with Turbo mode, but not sure exactly how. I was told today that I should be running with Turbo on, and C1E and SpeedStep off and my Turbo multis should kick in and stay there permanently. I guess at 200 bclk and say 21, 22 or 23 multi it would be faster. But I REALLY like the low volts and low temps. Can 200mhz, 400mhz or 600mhz be worth losing such nice temps and low volt operation?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Yup it turns out that turbo mode can actually cause voltage fluctuations and when your base voltage isnt to the right stability level it can even cause small drops to the base voltage if used with C steps states of power management.


I'm not sure I understand, you mean to DISABLE the speed-stepping when Turbo is ENABLED? I figured that it was just that I needed more Vcore for Turbo and I decided it wasn't worth it to try to figure out what voltage I needed to set when it only went into the Turbo multi about half the time.

I certainly agree that low temps and voltage can be very nice, simply going from ~1.35 to 1.31 lowered my load temps about 5 degrees. I personally like to find a sort of "happy medium" that balances voltage, temperature, and overclock rather than gunning for a maximum overclock.

The main problem though is that it'll downclock itself to the 12x multi, even when I disable speedstepping and C1E states. It'll drop from 20x straight to 12x.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> jetpak12
> 
> dude, there is a bios to fix that, I have it and can upload it if need be, but google asus bios 0006 for your board and read so you feel comfortable doing the flash


Thanks for the BIOS info Bradford, I'll check it out.







This is to fix the downclocking issue, right?

*@Skorpion*
Your temps look fine to me too. In fact, I'm getting very similar numbers as you, as my ambient and idle temps are pretty close to the same (low 30s).

*@Kana-Maru*
Nice improvement on the temps! I really need to clean out my big rad but its a PITA to get in and out of the case, and it also has a dead fan that needs replacing. My temps should improve too once I get around to ordering some new fans and finding some time to take it apart.

I was going to do it when I bought the Xeon and motherboard, but Amazon cancelled my order for the AP-14s I ordered due to lack of stock and I haven't placed another order yet.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> the rest of us too... lol
> 
> But all kidding aside I also noticed a reduction in game stutter going to this hexa. I noticed it in that 3DMark software that for the first time, even though some were very low FPS it was all much smoother than usual. The only game I have that really pushes eye candy is Battlefield 3 and Battlefield 4, so maybe I should install that and see if I can notice any improvements, but without a newer video card its probably not any more playable than it was last year, lol, which quite frankly my 5870 handled just fine.
> 
> Hmm, now that you mention it, I might want to go a head and buy, COD Ghosts, Crisis 3 and Splinter Cell Blacklist. I'm still on a 1080P screen so they should still run at high settings on everything, and be slightly smoother thanks to this Hexa, right?


I got the beta to the new battlefield the one with cops and terrorists yesterday, if you want eye candy, you'll get plenty, for a closed beta its well optimized and the quality is just great (Again for a closed beta)
I have 2 Samsung 27" 1080p screens but they have an overdrive 120hz mode on them, it is really a big difference, I have had a yamakasi catleap Q270 1440p that I bought from Korea on ebay and I could only overdrive the refresh rate to 85 hz with powerstrip and the difference from 85 to 120 hz is stunning, no sticky pixels when you move really quick. And even if the resolution is lower I just crank up the Anti Aliasing and everything is fine after...







The difference between my E5620 and my X5660 is quite big also, I didnt think it could have such an impact on 2 GTX-670 4Gb S/OC in SLI, I really had the impression the GPUs were the only thing making a difference but it isnt...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I'm not sure I understand, you mean to DISABLE the speed-stepping when Turbo is ENABLED? I figured that it was just that I needed more Vcore for Turbo and I decided it wasn't worth it to try to figure out what voltage I needed to set when it only went into the Turbo multi about half the time.


Well what I'm trying to say is to kill the C6/C3/C1E/C1 stuff because it cause voltage fluctuations that can make the CPU more unstable. I always keep it at C1, the other ones are causing too much throttling on the CPU and it keep boucing on the multi and FSB mod %, if you guys now the tool called throttlestop (version 6 or 5) there is a lot of options that can help you see the difference and test your stuff, disable turbo without rebooting or changing the C state.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> This happened when people figured out you could put a socket 771 Xeon into a 775 motherboard with a simple mod.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand, you mean to DISABLE the speed-stepping when Turbo is ENABLED? I figured that it was just that I needed more Vcore for Turbo and I decided it wasn't worth it to try to figure out what voltage I needed to set when it only went into the Turbo multi about half the time.
> 
> I certainly agree that low temps and voltage can be very nice, simply going from ~1.35 to 1.31 lowered my load temps about 5 degrees. I personally like to find a sort of "happy medium" that balances voltage, temperature, and overclock rather than gunning for a maximum overclock.
> 
> The main problem though is that it'll downclock itself to the 12x multi, even when I disable speedstepping and C1E states. It'll drop from 20x straight to 12x.
> Thanks for the BIOS info Bradford, I'll check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is to fix the downclocking issue, right?
> 
> *@Skorpion*
> Your temps look fine to me too. In fact, I'm getting very similar numbers as you, as my ambient and idle temps are pretty close to the same (low 30s).
> 
> *@Kana-Maru*
> Nice improvement on the temps! I really need to clean out my big rad but its a PITA to get in and out of the case, and it also has a dead fan that needs replacing. My temps should improve too once I get around to ordering some new fans and finding some time to take it apart.
> 
> I was going to do it when I bought the Xeon and motherboard, but Amazon cancelled my order for the AP-14s I ordered due to lack of stock and I haven't placed another order yet.


Before I start, I want to clarify that I am just a geek, Electronics Tech and a self made Computer Enthusiast who was a tech for only 10 years. I am in no way a professional overclocker and I have no desire to continue overlocking once I find my 24/7 daily driver, lol... With that said, there is a guy Zoson, who I think it very knowledgeable that told me that if I want to push this chip past its max normal multi of 20 that I would need to enable Turbo mode, enable full LLC calibration, and disable C1E and all C states if any, and also speedstep (my bios actually warns me not to run Turbo on and have C1E enabled at the same time, not when extreme overclocking anyway). With these pre-requisites out of the way your Turbo multis should be stable depending on the chips as usual. I still have not tried overclocking this Xeon past the 4ghz mark, one because when I bought it I was only interested in 4ghz as a daily, otherwise I would have gotten a higher priced chip such as the X5670. Coupled with good SSD's 4ghz Hexa core is plenty fast for just about anything imo.

Now, WHAT? There is a Xeon chip that fits in a 775 socket motherboard? Where? How? Man will it help out my old 775 Media Server? lol


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Now, WHAT? There is a Xeon chip that fits in a 775 socket motherboard? Where? How? Man will it help out my old 775 Media Server? lol


Yup, I have one in my HP Proliant DL320 G5p
A Xeon X3360 QC 2.83Ghz 12M (2x6mb L2) 1333 fsb. Its based on the Penryn architecture!
They are great CPUs and I lowered the stock voltage by 0.1v with Throttlestop


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Well what I'm trying to say is to kill the C6/C3/C1E/C1 stuff because it cause voltage fluctuations that can make the CPU more unstable. I always keep it at C1, the other ones are causing too much throttling on the CPU and it keep boucing on the multi and FSB mod %, if you guys now the tool called throttlestop (version 6 or 5) there is a lot of options that can help you see the difference and test your stuff, disable turbo without rebooting or changing the C state.


Oh, that makes sense, I don't know why I couldn't wrap my head around it when you first said it, but thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Before I start, I want to clarify that I am just a geek, Electronics Tech and a self made Computer Enthusiast who was a tech for only 10 years. I am in no way a professional overclocker and I have no desire to continue overlocking once I find my 24/7 daily driver, lol... With that said, there is a guy Zoson, who I think it very knowledgeable that told me that if I want to push this chip past its max normal multi of 20 that I would need to enable Turbo mode, enable full LLC calibration, and disable C1E and all C states if any, and also speedstep (my bios actually warns me not to run Turbo on and have C1E enabled at the same time, not when extreme overclocking anyway). With these pre-requisites out of the way your Turbo multis should be stable depending on the chips as usual. I still have not tried overclocking this Xeon past the 4ghz mark, one because when I bought it I was only interested in 4ghz as a daily, otherwise I would have gotten a higher priced chip such as the X5670. Coupled with good SSD's 4ghz Hexa core is plenty fast for just about anything imo.


Hmm, well that sounds like it could work, but I'd like to keep my speedstates enabled to keep voltage draw down since I don't game 100% on my rig. Might try it out sometime just to see if it works though.

Yeah, and around the 4GHz mark the CPU felt much faster and a good deal faster than my old quad too.








Quote:


> Now, WHAT? There is a Xeon chip that fits in a 775 socket motherboard? Where? How? Man will it help out my old 775 Media Server? lol


http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus







I thought about doing it to replace my old Q9550, but I would've had to get one of the best Xeons to see an improvement and just decided to go with 1366 instead.

(Since you're local, do you want to buy my old ASUS P5Q3 Deluxe?







)


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I got the beta to the new battlefield the one with cops and terrorists yesterday, if you want eye candy, you'll get plenty, for a closed beta its well optimized and the quality is just great (Again for a closed beta)
> I have 2 Samsung 27" 1080p screens but they have an overdrive 120hz mode on them, it is really a big difference, I have had a yamakasi catleap Q270 1440p that I bought from Korea on ebay and I could only overdrive the refresh rate to 85 hz with powerstrip and the difference from 85 to 120 hz is stunning, no sticky pixels when you move really quick. And even if the resolution is lower I just crank up the Anti Aliasing and everything is fine after...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between my E5620 and my X5660 is quite big also, I didnt think it could have such an impact on 2 GTX-670 4Gb S/OC in SLI, I really had the impression the GPUs were the only thing making a difference but it isnt...


Yeah I play only on my Sony 55" 1080P 120hz TV, because well it blows away my Dell monitor in the way of 3D depth and colors.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Yup, I have one in my HP Proliant DL320 G5p
> A Xeon X3360 QC 2.83Ghz 12M (2x6mb L2) 1333 fsb. Its based on the Penryn architecture!
> They are great CPUs and I lowered the stock voltage by 0.1v with Throttlestop


Ok, I will do some research. Can you compare it to say my Q6600? My Quad runs at 3ghz 24/7 and has to serve up to 4 different rooms/computers.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Oh, that makes sense, I don't know why I couldn't wrap my head around it when you first said it, but thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, well that sounds like it could work, but I'd like to keep my speedstates enabled to keep voltage draw down since I don't game 100% on my rig. Might try it out sometime just to see if it works though.
> 
> Yeah, and around the 4GHz mark the CPU felt much faster and a good deal faster than my old quad too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about doing it to replace my old Q9550, but I would've had to get one of the best Xeons to see an improvement and just decided to go with 1366 instead.
> 
> (Since you're local, do you want to buy my old ASUS P5Q3 Deluxe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Might be easier for him to just get the Xeon version they sell the X3370 and X3380 (3Ghz and 3.16 Ghz) as well, and if I remember correctly their TDP is lower than que Core 2 Quad Q8000 & 9000 series.







if I remember correctly I paid like 50$ for the CPU with shipping and it score around 92 Gflops + support 4 to 8 DDR2-800 ECC 4Gb DIMMs, I have upgraded my DL320 G5p to 16Gb of dual channel DDR2-800E and it is a lot faster than DDR2 FBDIMM, its like 9-11 Gb/s of real memory bandwidth compared to my DL360 G5 & DL380 G5 that are each loaded with 32Gb of Quad Channel DDR2-FBDIMM 667 that bottleneck around 7.5Gb/s


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Might be easier for him to just get the Xeon version they sell the X3370 and X3380 (3Ghz and 3.16 Ghz) as well, and if I remember correctly their TDP is lower than que Core 2 Quad Q8000 & 9000 series.


Lot faster and cooler to run, more cache and CPU instructions (up to SSE 4.1 & AVX). Support ECC ram as well + SSE

X3360 specs from intel

Q6600 specs from intel


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Might be easier for him to just get the Xeon version they sell the X3370 and X3380 (3Ghz and 3.16 Ghz) as well, and if I remember correctly their TDP is lower than que Core 2 Quad Q8000 & 9000 series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I remember correctly I paid like 50$ for the CPU with shipping and it score around 92 Gflops + support 4 to 8 DDR2-800 ECC 4Gb DIMMs, I have upgraded my DL320 G5p to 16Gb of dual channel DDR2-800E and it is a lot faster than DDR2 FBDIMM, its like 9-11 Gb/s of real memory bandwidth compared to my DL360 G5 & DL380 G5 that are each loaded with 32Gb of Quad Channel DDR2-FBDIMM 667 that bottleneck around 7.5Gb/s


Yeah, one of the big advantages with the Xeons (both the 771 and 1366 ones) is the lower TDP. And it should be pretty easy to find a cheap Xeon that'll be a good upgrade from a Q6600, since the later Core 2s (and Xeons) have upgraded instruction set like you've mentioned. Although I think both the motherboard and CPU need to support ECC ram in order to use it.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Although I think both the motherboard and CPU need to support ECC ram in order to use it.


You're right its mandatory


----------



## Bradford1040

And they overclock like mad! I got my 5492 lga771 in my XfX 790I ultra sli running stupid clocks! I ran it for a few months at 4.5ghz Tell you, it was hard to call the rig a back up! The old 775's still are a viable gaming rig They beat out phenom II's for the most part and the 12mb L2 on the higher end ones really makes up for the low speed ram lanes. I don't mean ddr2 or ddr3 slow I mean the cpu2ram lanes are slow


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> And they overclock like mad! I got my 5492 lga771 in my XfX 790I ultra sli running stupid clocks! I ran it for a few months at 4.5ghz Tell you, it was hard to call the rig a back up! The old 775's still are a viable gaming rig They beat out phenom II's for the most part and the 12mb L2 on the higher end ones really makes up for the low speed ram lanes. I don't mean ddr2 or ddr3 slow I mean the cpu2ram lanes are slow


Damn, thats some serious overclocking!!!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Hmm, I wonder if I can do that mod to my BFG 650i Ultra and my Asus P5B Deluxe?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if I can do that mod to my BFG 650i Ultra and my Asus P5B Deluxe?


Dunno, all my LGA 771 / 775 rigs are either a 2006 dual quad and 2008 dual quad Mac Pros or HP proliant servers








I'm more of a friendly Barney the purple dinosaur of the LGA 771 & 775 modding, which means I'm rated E and always politically correct even though sometimes I'm a little ackward


----------



## EvilMonk

Still winning that sweet ASrock X58 Extreme motherboard and there is only 58 minutes left... go go go go wish me luck!!!
ASrock X58 Extreme


----------



## Bradford1040

FireStrike score with single GTX 680! Got to love that physics score 16000!!!!


----------



## EvilMonk

Just been outbid and seriously 200$ CDN is too much for an X58 board from the 1st revisions, it doesnt have USB 3 or SATA 6Gbps so I will try to get the sweet P6T6 WS with 6 x16 full lenght PCIe 2.0 slots.
1 x PCIe 2.0 x16
2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x16, x8)
2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x8 mode)
1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4 mode)

Still no SATA 6Gbps or USB 3.0 but I have a 4 ports NEC USB 3.0 controller I'm not using here and I can order another Vantec UGT-644r (the card I already have in my eVGA SLI3 with 4 ports on a PCIe 2.0 x2 link) so I think it would be all good!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Just been outbid and seriously 200$ CDN is too much for an X58 board from the 1st revisions, it doesnt have USB 3 or SATA 6Gbps so I will try to get the sweet P6T6 WS with 6 x16 full lenght PCIe 2.0 slots.
> 1 x PCIe 2.0 x16
> 2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x16, x8)
> 2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x8 mode)
> 1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4 mode)
> 
> Still no SATA 6Gbps or USB 3.0 but I have a 4 ports NEC USB 3.0 controller I'm not using here and I can order another Vantec UGT-644r (the card I already have in my eVGA SLI3 with 4 ports on a PCIe 2.0 x2 link) so I think it would be all good!


Sorry to hear that. Your previous link did not even work for me, it just took me to my ebay account, but not to any products. lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> (Since you're local, do you want to buy my *old* ASUS P5Q3 Deluxe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Since it is old, how much money do you want for something that old?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Your previous link did not even work for me, it just took me to my ebay account, but not to any products. lol


Think I fixed it!


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Just been outbid and seriously 200$ CDN is too much for an X58 board from the 1st revisions, it doesnt have USB 3 or SATA 6Gbps so I will try to get the sweet P6T6 WS with 6 x16 full lenght PCIe 2.0 slots.
> 1 x PCIe 2.0 x16
> 2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x16, x8)
> 2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x8 mode)
> 1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4 mode)
> 
> Still no SATA 6Gbps or USB 3.0 but I have a 4 ports NEC USB 3.0 controller I'm not using here and I can order another Vantec UGT-644r (the card I already have in my eVGA SLI3 with 4 ports on a PCIe 2.0 x2 link) so I think it would be all good!


dude if you want I have a EVGA x3 sli (758-A1) I could let go of, if you want a board so bad, I seen where it has a bios update for sata3 I have not even fired it up yet, I mounted it on my test bench and put ram sticks in it, was going to put my 920 in it or get another X56** when I found out how well it oc'ed

PM me if you want to talk pricing though think it is against TOS to do that on open threads


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> dude if you want I have a EVGA x3 sli (758-A1) I could let go of, if you want a board so bad, I seen where it has a bios update for sata3 I have not even fired it up yet, I mounted it on my test bench and put ram sticks in it, was going to put my 920 in it or get another X56** when I found out how well it oc'ed
> 
> PM me if you want to talk pricing though think it is against TOS to do that on open threads


Yup, I increased my bid to 180$ US so if I don't win the X58 Extreme I will send you a message so we can talk about it! Thanks!


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> dude if you want I have a EVGA x3 sli (758-A1) I could let go of, if you want a board so bad, I seen where it has a bios update for sata3 I have not even fired it up yet, I mounted it on my test bench and put ram sticks in it, was going to put my 920 in it or get another X56** when I found out how well it oc'ed
> 
> PM me if you want to talk pricing though think it is against TOS to do that on open threads
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I increased my bid to 180$ US so if I don't win the X58 Extreme I will send you a message so we can talk about it! Thanks!
Click to expand...

NP I am here lol


----------



## bill1024

Asus x58 Sabertooth for sale.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121352304510?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Another one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181434823954?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Dual 1366 server 140$
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131209432367?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
This EVGA SLI3 may be worth keeping an eye on.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111381678815?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> This happened when people figured out you could put a socket 771 Xeon into a 775 motherboard with a simple mod. The Xeon prices literally doubled overnight (although they're still cheaper than actual Q9550/9560s).


I remember seeing a mod that allows people to use 771 socket in the 775. I saw a guide on it and I didn't pay much attention that or the prices. I did noticed after I posted my L5639 review on OCN the prices went from $60-$75 upwards towards $100-$200+. People were buying them so fast that they were selling out and going up in price.

Quote:


> *@Kana-Maru*
> Nice improvement on the temps! I really need to clean out my big rad but its a PITA to get in and out of the case, and it also has a dead fan that needs replacing. My temps should improve too once I get around to ordering some new fans and finding some time to take it apart.


Thanks. I actually wiped down my entire case and did a little cable management. Seeing all of the nice looking cases in this topic I want to have my rig looking nice as well. I have before and after pictures and I'll post them soon. There's a few more things I need to do with my case. My dust covers actually did a great job, but that find dust can build up in the radiator.

Quote:


> I was going to do it when I bought the Xeon and motherboard, but Amazon cancelled my order for the AP-14s I ordered due to lack of stock and I haven't placed another order yet.


I have four AP-31s and I love the airflow, 150 CFM, and they definitely help keep my case cool with serious overclocks. Unfortunately I've been thinking about replacing them and selling them. They work well and like new. My problem is that they tend to make a whining noise when I'm running them at low RPMs. It's so annoying to the point I have to either turn them off or increase the RPM which makes more noise from the air. Otherwise I'll turn on some music or something. My Delta fans run fine at low speeds with no annoying sounds at all. I'm not sure how the AP-14s are just in case you are still thinking about getting them. You might want to read some reviews to see if they will make the same noises I'm getting. All four of my AP-31s make the same noises at low RPMs so it's a manufacturing issue.


----------



## EvilMonk

Lost the auction 5 seconds before the end







well I didn't really like that ASrock board anyway, prefer eVGA by far so well see!!!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if I can do that mod to my BFG 650i Ultra and my Asus P5B Deluxe?


I remember in the 775->771 thread I posted that someone did the mod on the P5B successfully. The mod requires a "sticker" which swaps two pins on the CPU and you have to cut out some plastic tabs from the socket so that CPU fits. You also need a BIOS mod so that you get the SSE4 instructions, but apparently its easy to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Since it is old, how much money do you want for something that old?


I was being a little sarcastic, but if you're seriously interested, send me a PM.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Lost the auction 5 seconds before the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well I didn't really like that ASrock board anyway, prefer eVGA by far so well see!!!


Sorry you didn't win, hope you find one for a good price! I didn't think that X58 commanded these kind of prices still. I guess I was pretty lucky to get my board, because in the last ten seconds the price went up to my max bid and I only got it because I was willing to pay $1 more than the person who did the last minute bid.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I have four AP-31s and I love the airflow, 150 CFM, and they definitely help keep my case cool with serious overclocks. Unfortunately I've been thinking about replacing them and selling them. They work well and like new. My problem is that they tend to make a whining noise when I'm running them at low RPMs. It's so annoying to the point I have to either turn them off or increase the RPM which makes more noise from the air. Otherwise I'll turn on some music or something. My Delta fans run fine at low speeds with no annoying sounds at all. I'm not sure how the AP-14s are just in case you are still thinking about getting them. You might want to read some reviews to see if they will make the same noises I'm getting. All four of my AP-31s make the same noises at low RPMs so it's a manufacturing issue.


I have 1400 RPM Yate Loons right now, and the AP-14s run at about the same RPM. I don't use any kind of fan controller, so I like the fans I run to be somewhat quiet since they run 100% at all times. I might get some new Yate Loons again because the AP-14s are about double in price, but I keep hearing how legendary the AP-15s used to be so I thought I'd try the 14s.

I realized I don't think I put a picture of my build in this thread yet. Here's a picture of my rig back together at the end of my swap from 775, but without either side panel:



As you can see, its not much of a looker.







I do have a custom made dust cover at the top of the case on top of the fans, so we'll see how well its held up. I keep up with cleaning the sides of the rad I can see, so I really don't know how bad the radiator actually is...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I have 1400 RPM Yate Loons right now, and the AP-14s run at about the same RPM. I don't use any kind of fan controller, so I like the fans I run to be somewhat quiet since they run 100% at all times. I might get some new Yate Loons again because the AP-14s are about double in price, but I keep hearing how legendary the AP-15s used to be so I thought I'd try the 14s.
> 
> I realized I don't think I put a picture of my build in this thread yet. Here's a picture of my rig back together at the end of my swap from 775, but without either side panel:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, its not much of a looker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a custom made dust cover at the top of the case on top of the fans, so we'll see how well its held up. I keep up with cleaning the sides of the rad I can see, so I really don't know how bad the radiator actually is...


I removed all my Yates for the AP-15's and boy was it a big difference for nearly no sound increase. With the Yates I could not feel the air coming out the back side of the Radiator, but now it pushes through just fine. Best push fans I ever seen.


----------



## Timeofdoom

Been kinda busy, but reposting this because I used the wrong submission name:
http://valid.canardpc.com/wyf6iw


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> FireStrike score with single GTX 680! Got to love that physics score 16000!!!!


Here is a run at similar clock speeds with my x5650 and an overclocked 780 Classy


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> FireStrike score with single GTX 680! Got to love that physics score 16000!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a run at similar clock speeds with my x5650 and an overclocked 780 Classy
Click to expand...

Very good, I also am glad to see my 680 still can pack a blow, hell I have a guy on EVGA forums that says he is going to run off a few water blocks for us classy 680 owners which would just look really good, I don't think I can get anymore of a OC with water as the stock cooler does really well. But that you for posting your scores helps me gauge how I am doing compared to others with the same hardware. I can go head to head with a 780 but I think I am doing pretty good.

The 2 way gtx 760 sli rig I have gets about the same in firstrike as far as graphics score but playing games I seem to pull ahead because of my 4gb of vram, Watchdogs is the biggest gap between them I can run fully maxed out and get good fps where my one buddy with 780 ti's can't run maxed out even with 4 of them tell me that that is not screwed up lol, 4 way sli 780 ti's beaten by ONE gtx 680 classy lol

I could of had the GTX 780 sc just a few days ago but let my friend have it, I think my 680 is a great card even if it does not bench as well, it plays as well


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Very good, I also am glad to see my 680 still can pack a blow, hell I have a guy on EVGA forums that says he is going to run off a few water blocks for us classy 680 owners which would just look really good, I don't think I can get anymore of a OC with water as the stock cooler does really well. But that you for posting your scores helps me gauge how I am doing compared to others with the same hardware. I can go head to head with a 780 but I think I am doing pretty good.
> 
> The 2 way gtx 760 sli rig I have gets about the same in firstrike as far as graphics score but playing games I seem to pull ahead because of my 4gb of vram, Watchdogs is the biggest gap between them I can run fully maxed out and get good fps where my one buddy with 780 ti's can't run maxed out even with 4 of them tell me that that is not screwed up lol, 4 way sli 780 ti's beaten by ONE gtx 680 classy lol
> 
> I could of had the GTX 780 sc just a few days ago but let my friend have it, I think my 680 is a great card even if it does not bench as well, it plays as well


Well you have a good overclock on it







and the 3 GB VRAM of the 780 Ti's is a crippling factor in Watchdogs with max textures lol... sometimes I wish I would have kept my two 4GB 670 FTW cards. FWIW the clocks I was running on my 780 were way up there







. Very nice card you have there. If you could pick up a 2nd one for cheap (not likely) that would be good for a while lol


----------



## kckyle

guys i have this high pitch whine coming from the xeon, i'm hypothesis its from the cpu cause when i switched to my 920 its gone. i know there is no such thing as coil whine on a cpu but can a cpu emit such a noise? from fatigued resistors?


----------



## kckyle

btw does anyone know how to get that .1mhz?

http://valid.canardpc.com/cyqraq dunno why its saying 399


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> guys i have this high pitch whine coming from the xeon, i'm hypothesis its from the cpu cause when i switched to my 920 its gone. i know there is no such thing as coil whine on a cpu but can a cpu emit such a noise? from fatigued resistors?


Its just trying to communicate with you, it wants to thank you for being such a great CPU owner.

But really, maybe you have some whining caps, or a C state not functioning properly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> btw does anyone know how to get that .1mhz?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cyqraq dunno why its saying 399


Try BCLK of 201?

399? YOU WISH!


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> guys i have this high pitch whine coming from the xeon, i'm hypothesis its from the cpu cause when i switched to my 920 its gone. i know there is no such thing as coil whine on a cpu but can a cpu emit such a noise? from fatigued resistors?


I doubt its the CPU, most of the time its cause by the CPU yes but the sound isnt coming from it, the CPU is just the cause of another capacitor or resistor / component on the motherboard


----------



## kckyle

dang it i had my hunch on the cpu since i swap back to my 920 and the noise was gone.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I have 1400 RPM Yate Loons right now, and the AP-14s run at about the same RPM. I don't use any kind of fan controller, so I like the fans I run to be somewhat quiet since they run 100% at all times. I might get some new Yate Loons again because the AP-14s are about double in price, but I keep hearing how legendary the AP-15s used to be so I thought I'd try the 14s.
> 
> I realized I don't think I put a picture of my build in this thread yet. Here's a picture of my rig back together at the end of my swap from 775, but without either side panel:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, its not much of a looker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a custom made dust cover at the top of the case on top of the fans, so we'll see how well its held up. I keep up with cleaning the sides of the rad I can see, so I really don't know how bad the radiator actually is...


It's looks fine to me. Everything doesn't have to be flashy, I was just thinking about getting one of those dual rad XSPC kits. I really like the way they look and they appear to move the heat pretty well. Then I look at my Xeon X5660 temps with a Kuhler 620 sitting at 19c and usually averaging 20.5c for hours on end. I don't know what benefit it would be upgrading to a water kit this late, generations later, with my beloved Skylake right around the corner. It definitely crossed my mind this morning. I got my Northbridge chip down to 45c [average] as well! It's colder than ever and barely giving off any heat. The lowest was 34c.

*Timeofdoom & kckyle*.....welcome to the dark side.

http://cdn.overclock.net/3/30/30650e38_k23pi.jpeg

Copy the code to your sig.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I removed all my Yates for the AP-15's and boy was it a big difference for nearly no sound increase. With the Yates I could not feel the air coming out the back side of the Radiator, but now it pushes through just fine. Best push fans I ever seen.


You got actual AP-15s? Since those have been discontinued, the prices are even higher for them. The AP-14s are apparently the same fans as the -15s but set to run at a lower RPM. Now I'm back to being indecisive, I was almost ready to just say "screw it" and order some more Yate Loons.









But you're right, I really don't feel much air coming through my rads. I'm wondering if AP-14s will be much of a difference though since they don't have the RPMs like an AP-15. Do you think I would see much of an improvement going from 1400 RPM Yate Loons to 1400 RPM AP-14s?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> guys i have this high pitch whine coming from the xeon, i'm hypothesis its from the cpu cause when i switched to my 920 its gone. i know there is no such thing as coil whine on a cpu but can a cpu emit such a noise? from fatigued resistors?


Unfortunately, its from the VRMs on your board which are being stressed due to the additional cores. It was happening to people who put Xeons into 775 boards too. Although I don't know why its happening on your board, since its a high quality one.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> It's looks fine to me. Everything doesn't have to be flashy, I was just thinking about getting one of those dual rad XSPC kits. I really like the way they look and they appear to move the heat pretty well. Then I look at my Xeon X5660 temps with a Kuhler 620 sitting at 19c and usually averaging 20.5c for hours on end. I don't know what benefit it would be upgrading to a water kit this late, generations later, with my beloved Skylake right around the corner. It definitely crossed my mind this morning. I got my Northbridge chip down to 45c [average] as well! It's colder than ever and barely giving off any heat. The lowest was 34c.


Yeah, XSPC stuff is nice; they don't always top the charts in cooling but all their parts are consistently very near the top and with good prices. The kits are nice since the price is better to buy in a bundle and you get good parts. I didn't know they have two rad kits now though, I had to buy my EX240 radiator separately.

One thing that helped convince me to go with watercooling is that you can always transfer it to your new rig, like I did.







That is, as long as Intel doesn't change the mounting screw spacing for Skylake. But even if they do, I'd imagine that it'd be easy to find a new mounting bracket for it.
Although CPU cooling wasn't my main motivation for a full watercooling loop, it was GPU cooling. I had a Radeon 6970 that ran so loud and hot....


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> You got actual AP-15s? Since those have been discontinued, the prices are even higher for them. The AP-14s are apparently the same fans as the -15s but set to run at a lower RPM. Now I'm back to being indecisive, I was almost ready to just say "screw it" and order some more Yate Loons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you're right, I really don't feel much air coming through my rads. I'm wondering if AP-14s will be much of a difference though since they don't have the RPMs like an AP-15. Do you think I would see much of an improvement going from 1400 RPM Yate Loons to 1400 RPM AP-14s?
> Unfortunately, its from the VRMs on your board which are being stressed due to the additional cores. It was happening to people who put Xeons into 775 boards too. Although I don't know why its happening on your board, since its a high quality one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, XSPC stuff is nice; they don't always top the charts in cooling but all their parts are consistently very near the top and with good prices. The kits are nice since the price is better to buy in a bundle and you get good parts. I didn't know they have two rad kits now though, I had to buy my EX240 radiator separately.
> 
> One thing that helped convince me to go with watercooling is that you can always transfer it to your new rig, like I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is, as long as Intel doesn't change the mounting screw spacing for Skylake. But even if they do, I'd imagine that it'd be easy to find a new mounting bracket for it.
> Although CPU cooling wasn't my main motivation for a full watercooling loop, it was GPU cooling. I had a Radeon 6970 that ran so loud and hot....


Yeah, I assume they are AP-15's since I was looking at my purchase history at Performance-PCS, and that was what was listed. Yeah it was also my motivation, to water cool a GPU way back when, when I was actually into gaming and overclocking GPU's. With my EK block surface polished I managed to bring down my last gpu into the mid 30's, idle. Not sure what it is loaded though since its been years since the last tested. I originally wanted to water cool the entire board, gpu, cpu and even the hard drives (I had 4, 15,000RPM Cheatahs in RAID0 back then, hot hot hot on a cool day, then sold them and got Vertex drives as replacements...), but I never did do the mobo or the drives. Unfortunately the Vertex drives did not work on the 5405, so I had to sell my raid card and use Intel, and I have not stopped using Intel raid since. lol, thanks heavens for SSD's...
However, I can no longer enjoy making smores by the computer









EDIT: Decided to use the same fire emoticon you used... that goes better with the smores joke.


----------



## Bradford1040

well any of you that have a 680 classy there are going to be a after market water block for them very soon, we begged Nateman_Doo to run off a batch of them and he has agreed, so 770 and 680 classy owners will have the ability to push a bit further and also have a very good looking water block that has been almost impossible to get, and even when found you have to second guess yourself as they want twice what it sold for!

JetPak! Man I love that case. I have had a few CM cases even have a cosmos in view right now (not being used) but the 840 dam that was hands down the best case CM ever made IMHO


----------



## Gomi

My bench is arriving tomorrow (Made by P0pe - Some might know his builds - His Work with acrylics are INSANE) - And a few other Yum-yummies (*Whistles* PCIe SSD and perhaps a visit from 700-series dual-GPU Card)









X58A-OC been covered with LET on the backside - Kneaded eraser been applied around the socket and my ARMAFLEX been cut to fit, so that is all the "hard" Work done - Just need the few last pieces to arrive and I will throw it all together and take the W3680 Subzero on the Phasechange.

Teaser:


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> My bench is arriving tomorrow (Made by P0pe - Some might know his builds - His Work with acrylics are INSANE) - And a few other Yum-yummies (*Whistles* PCIe SSD and perhaps a visit from 700-series dual-GPU Card)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X58A-OC been covered with LET on the backside - Kneaded eraser been applied around the socket and my ARMAFLEX been cut to fit, so that is all the "hard" Work done - Just need the few last pieces to arrive and I will throw it all together and take the W3680 Subzero on the Phasechange.
> 
> Teaser:


Looking good Gomi.







I should be posting something soon as well. It won't be anything like your doing lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Yeah, XSPC stuff is nice; they don't always top the charts in cooling but all their parts are consistently very near the top and with good prices. The kits are nice since the price is better to buy in a bundle and you get good parts. I didn't know they have two rad kits now though, I had to buy my EX240 radiator separately.
> 
> One thing that helped convince me to go with watercooling is that you can always transfer it to your new rig, like I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is, as long as Intel doesn't change the mounting screw spacing for Skylake. But even if they do, I'd imagine that it'd be easy to find a new mounting bracket for it.
> Although CPU cooling wasn't my main motivation for a full watercooling loop, it was GPU cooling. I had a Radeon 6970 that ran so loud and hot....


I've been watching the dual rad for awhile. Last year and just this week. There are different models and some of the dual rads cost more. I was planning on getting the kit and just getting the parts I wanted separately while keeping the it parts as a reliable backup just in case a pump failed or something. GPU cooling is something I've been thinking about as well. Unfortunately for something with a $60-$100 water pump built in AMD+Nvidia want's a arm and a leg. Otherwise there are those mods they continue to steal from the modding community [GPU + looped cooler brackets]. I've been hearing so many stories about leaking that I've been a bit hesitant to go full loop cooling. That and the fact it's so late in the dead socket generation. I'd really hate to water cool my GTX 670s now when I'm waiting on newer GPUs - GPU architectures to release. I guess it's a thought. My gf thought it would be cool to go full loop water cooling so who knows.

Also here are my *new 3DMark Fire Strike and 3DMark 11* scores I posted in my Review. I broke my old records. I'm glad I have my temps under control again. I'm running the latest drivers by the way. 337.88


----------



## riika

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> My bench is arriving tomorrow (Made by P0pe - Some might know his builds - His Work with acrylics are INSANE) - And a few other Yum-yummies (*Whistles* PCIe SSD and perhaps a visit from 700-series dual-GPU Card)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X58A-OC been covered with LET on the backside - Kneaded eraser been applied around the socket and my ARMAFLEX been cut to fit, so that is all the "hard" Work done - Just need the few last pieces to arrive and I will throw it all together and take the W3680 Subzero on the Phasechange.


That looks real sweet. Man, if only I'd picked up another X58 burner board, I'd totally try to do LN2 runs.


----------



## Scorpion49

For you guys that can do soldering at home, this X5690 might be sold at a decent price: http://www.ebay.com/itm/QTY-1x-Intel-CPU-X5690-CPU-6-Cores-3-46Ghz-Cache-LGA1366-SLBVX-NOT-WORKING-/141315856224?pt=CPUs&hash=item20e714d760

I might try to snag it and see if I can fix it.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> For you guys that can do soldering at home, this X5690 might be sold at a decent price: http://www.ebay.com/itm/QTY-1x-Intel-CPU-X5690-CPU-6-Cores-3-46Ghz-Cache-LGA1366-SLBVX-NOT-WORKING-/141315856224?pt=CPUs&hash=item20e714d760
> 
> I might try to snag it and see if I can fix it.


Who's to say what value it was? I wonder if he is including the capacitor or did it break off? Maybe the other member here who has caps floating around (LOL) would sell us his caps off his x5650?









Another thought, what if he can't power it up because the Die is cracked, not because of the missing cap?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Who's to say what resistance value it was? I wonder if he is including the resistor or did it break off? Maybe the other member here who has resistors floating around (LOL) would sell us resistors off his x5650?


I would put money on those resistors being the same across the entire product range, there is no reason for them to adjust for each individual chip since the expected voltage inputs are supposed to fall within the same range according to intel spec. It would take forever to manufacture them that way. Might be worth a try anyway if you can find the value from a working chip or some documentation somewhere.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I would put money on those resistors being the same across the entire product range, there is no reason for them to adjust for each individual chip. It would take forever to manufacture them that way. Might be worth a try anyway if you can find the value from a working chip or some documentation somewhere.


True, but without testing and no ID marks of any kind it is hard to judge if they are in fact caps or resistors. Thankfully I think Intel uses different sized components to distinguish the difference instead of markings or colors. I've worked with many surface type components before and they still strike me as resistors, however I just may not be used to seeing caps of that size considering my last years in the field was 2001, lol...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> True, but without testing and no ID marks of any kind it is hard to judge if they are in fact caps or resistors. Thankfully I think Intel uses different sized components to distinguish the difference instead of markings or colors. I've worked with many surface type components before and they still strike me as resistors, however I just may not be used to seeing caps of that size considering my last years in the field was 2001, lol...


Yeah, I don't know either but I would assume there is a chart out there for them, just like there is one for the pinouts on the grid itself. Someone has to have the know-how to fix it.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> For you guys that can do soldering at home, this X5690 might be sold at a decent price: http://www.ebay.com/itm/QTY-1x-Intel-CPU-X5690-CPU-6-Cores-3-46Ghz-Cache-LGA1366-SLBVX-NOT-WORKING-/141315856224?pt=CPUs&hash=item20e714d760
> 
> I might try to snag it and see if I can fix it.


While you're at it, I have an x5650 missing a cap. The chip is completely functional aside from one memory channel not being utilized.







I have no idea what rating those things are lol.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, I don't know either but I would assume there is a chart out there for them, just like there is one for the pinouts on the grid itself. Someone has to have the know-how to fix it.


I can fix it, I think. lol

I think they are caps, and the smaller ones are for sure resistors. I do not think I would try fixing those resistors unless I had to try, but the caps look big enough to hold into place. Oh well, I am happy with my x5650...


----------



## cdnGhost

Here is my Geekbench 3 link for my 2009 mac pro
Geekbench 3 score :
Single Core 1821
Multi-Core Score 13418

System Information
MacPro5,1
Operating System Mac OS X 10.9.3
Model MacPro5,1
Processor Intel Xeon E5520 @ 2.26 GHz
2 processors, 8 cores, 16 threads
Processor ID GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5
L1 Instruction Cache 32 KB x 4
L1 Data Cache 32 KB x 4
L2 Cache 256 KB x 4
L3 Cache 8192 KB
Motherboard Apple Inc. Mac-F221BEC8
BIOS Apple Inc. MP51.88Z.007F.B03.1010071432
Memory 8192 MB 1066 MHz DDR3

Will update once I drop my new X5660's in as well as the new 1333 MHz memory


----------



## kckyle

can the x5650 work in the mac pro 4.1 as well?


----------



## cdnGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> can the x5650 work in the mac pro 4.1 as well?


Yep, just need to do the EFI update to 5,1 as there were 0 hardware changes just software allowing 1333mhz memory and the X56xx processors

Check out this link will help you out

My system is the 4,1 2009 Mac Pro already updated my EFI just want my new Processors to show up lol


----------



## kckyle

yeah im looking to buy a mac pro station for my mom. i see many 8 core which is 2 x quad nehalem 2009 floating around. thinking of getting one of these.


----------



## EvilMonk

Double post


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> can the x5650 work in the mac pro 4.1 as well?


Yes but with a firmware update hack to bring it to the same EFI thats on my Mac Pro, without that EFI it support only 5500 and W34xx serie Xeons


----------



## EvilMonk

I have a 4,1 quad I'm not using, its a 4 core 2.93Ghz W3540 and 12Gb of 1066 RAM + an Apple Radeon HD 5770 1Gb, hope you can find her a nice one







let me know if you need help with that!


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> Yep, just need to do the EFI update to 5,1 as there were 0 hardware changes just software allowing 1333mhz memory and the X56xx processors


Well thats not entirely true, there were changes on both the Backplane board and the CPU tray... They are not the same part.
The CPU tray is entirely different, its totally different, thats the reason why on the 2009 one it uses CPUs without the IHS. The CPU heatsinks between 2009 and 2010 models are incompatible. To use CPUs with the IHS not removed you need washers to adjust the CPU heatsinks so they can fit the additional height size of the IHS. At arstechnica they broke a CPU board trying to mount standard CPU that have the IHS on them.


----------



## kckyle

ok now im confused, can i mount a 2009 dual socket nehalem mac pro with the x5650?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ok now im confused, can i mount a 2009 dual socket nehalem mac pro with the x5650?


Not without some small tweaks to make the CPU heatsinks fit safely, wait ill find a guide to help with that.


----------



## EvilMonk

watch this video, you have a good step by step simple walkthrough with all the required adjustments to make a clean safe upgrade with Xeons that have the IHS on them.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng34AVZS8Aw


----------



## EvilMonk

Here you can see the damage done when Anandtech tried to update a 2009 Mac Pro with Xeons that still have the IHS on them.
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2800/upgrading-and-analyzing-apple-s-nehalem-mac-pro/11

You will need to use spacers to level the gap lidless (IHS removed Xeons) create on the 2009 CPU board.


----------



## cdnGhost

Yeah sorry got crazy busy at work never had time to link the rest of the guides I read....
Especially to use care and caution when upgrading as the 6 Cores have the IHS
and the ones shipped with the 09 version do not have the IHS

I will be doing mine soon, just waiting on the parts to all show up... I'll post a guide
Once I start mine, and add links etc on where and what I used....


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> Yeah sorry got crazy busy at work never had time to link the rest of the guides I read....
> Especially to use care and caution when upgrading as the 6 Cores have the IHS
> and the ones shipped with the 09 version do not have the IHS
> 
> I will be doing mine soon, just waiting on the parts to all show up... I'll post a guide
> Once I start mine, and add links etc on where and what I used....


Be careful bud! with the price spare parts for our systems cost, you prefer take more time than not enough!
Good luck and keep us posted! If you have questions dont hesitate, one of my friend did it already so I can ask him infos if you have questions!


----------



## Gomi

Urgh - Seems like all the stuff I ordered got postponed, wonder if there is some kind of Holiday I am unaware off - Seems odd that 3 different products I ordered from different e-tailers all got moved from Thursday to Friday.

Oh well - At least I will have it by the weekend











Left fan will be cooling the Memory etc.

Right fan bracket will have to be removed due to GPU length (You just pull it straight up - P0pe got everything right with this bench, contacted him about making another "module" that will allow you to mount a 2-3x120/140mm radiator).

Love this bench - It arrived with a tiny tiny scratch, which I just polished right off, lol. Cheap to make - Easy to mod and expand.


----------



## pipes

What do you think of my overclock?
http://valid.x86.fr/qn7s2z


----------



## cdnGhost

Done with my Upgrade!! here is a link to my new Geekbench score
Was simple I just took my time!

Before
Geekbench 3.1.3 for Mac OS X x86 (64-bit)
*Single-Core Score 1849
Multi-Core Score 13951*

System Information
MacPro5,1
Operating System Mac OS X 10.9.3
Model MacPro5,1
Processor Intel Xeon E5520 @ 2.26 GHz
2 processors, 8 cores, 16 threads
Processor ID GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5
L1 Instruction Cache 32 KB x 4
L1 Data Cache 32 KB x 4
L2 Cache 256 KB x 4
L3 Cache 8192 KB
Motherboard Apple Inc. Mac-F221BEC8
BIOS Apple Inc. MP51.88Z.007F.B03.1010071432
Memory 24576 MB 1066 MHz DDR3

After
Geekbench 3.1.3 for Mac OS X x86 (64-bit)
*Single-Core Score 2441*
*Multi-Core Score 26678*

System Information
MacPro5,1
Operating System Mac OS X 10.9.3
Model MacPro5,1
Processor Intel Xeon X5660 @ 2.80 GHz
2 processors, 12 cores, 24 threads
Processor ID GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 44 Stepping 2
L1 Instruction Cache 32 KB x 6
L1 Data Cache 32 KB x 6
L2 Cache 256 KB x 6
L3 Cache 12288 KB
Motherboard Apple Inc. Mac-F221BEC8
BIOS Apple Inc. MP51.88Z.007F.B03.1010071432
Memory 16384 MB 1333 MHz DDR3


----------



## DOS_equis

Here is my CPU-Z validation for consideration into the Xeon club. It's a W3580 ES I scored off of eBay for around $50. I did a quickie OC on it to 4.050 @ 1.25 vCore, vTT @1.275. Mobo is a E770 Classy3

http://valid.x86.fr/pw4e1d


Here's a screenie of the CPU-Z

The CPU I had in there before was a Xeon also. W3550 but it wasn't a ES.

@Bradford1040, I might be interested in one of those Nateman_Doo CPU blocks. I'm not watercooling yet (except with a AIO) so when I decide to get real with it I would like to try one.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Are those Mac's overclockable? And if not, does it even matter? LOL


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Here is my CPU-Z validation for consideration into the Xeon club. It's a W3580 ES I scored off of eBay for around $50. I did a quickie OC on it to 4.050 @ 1.25 vCore, vTT @1.275. Mobo is a E770 Classy3
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/pw4e1d
> 
> 
> Here's a screenie of the CPU-Z
> 
> The CPU I had in there before was a Xeon also. W3550 but it wasn't a ES.
> 
> @Bradford1040, I might be interested in one of those Nateman_Doo CPU blocks. I'm not watercooling yet (except with a AIO) so when I decide to get real with it I would like to try one.


Your validation link gives a PHP screen of "This ID is valid, but not published"

and on the GPU blocks as soon as he gets things moving accepting money as down payments I will let you know

I know your home town pretty good too btw, I used to have to go to Honda aka Roberts Supply allot. I used to be 1 of the 10 world wide Honda warranty reps, EDIT never mind that was Winter PARK not Springs lol


----------



## Gomi

Just a few links for any new X58 overclockers - Feel free to add your own, would be nice to see a section added in the OP for this, as there surely are people with a few questions.


*Core i7 Frequency Calculator* - http://www.linuxforge.net/freqcalc.php
- Simple calculator that will let you enter multiplier in order to see where it will take you.

*3 STEP OVERCLOCKING GUIDE - BLOOMFIELD AND GULFTOWN* - http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/07/3-step-overclocking-guide-bloomfield-and-gulftown/
- Best OC guide I been able to find. It takes you through all you need to know and then through an EASY TO UNDERSTAND 3 step guide on how to overclock - Comes with 3 examples to make things even easier.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Are those Mac's overclockable? And if not, does it even matter? LOL


Nah they are not, still you can force the turbo to maximum multi with a tool called throttlestop. I can set it to max turbo @ 3.33Ghz for all 12 cores... With that it scores around 380 Gflops in Aida64 And having 24 threads when I do encoding of 1080p videos is really fast


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> What do you think of my overclock?
> http://valid.x86.fr/qn7s2z


I think it looks good. 1.41v is pushing it for 4.4Ghz thought. Nice DRAM timings as well.

*@ cdnGhost*

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg

Throw it in the sig and welcome to the club.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Here is my CPU-Z validation for consideration into the Xeon club. It's a W3580 ES I scored off of eBay for around $50. I did a quickie OC on it to 4.050 @ 1.25 vCore, vTT @1.275. Mobo is a E770 Classy3
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/pw4e1d
> 
> Here's a screenie of the CPU-Z.


http://valid.x86.fr/pw4e1d =

Code:



Code:


This ID is valid, but not published.

http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d2/d24787c1_maijiv.jpeg


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I think it looks good. 1.41v is pushing it for 4.4Ghz thought. Nice DRAM timings as well.
> 
> *@ cdnGhost*
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg
> 
> Throw it in the sig and welcome to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/pw4e1d =
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> This ID is valid, but not published.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d2/d24787c1_maijiv.jpeg


My temp max with occt is 69° C


----------



## cdnGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> *@ cdnGhost*


Thank you sir!

Here are the photos of the cpu swap... Should have taken more photos....

Tools Used
T15 Screwdriver
Exacto Blade

Parts Used
Akasa Thermal Gap Filler 5mm
24 x M4 0.8mm Nylon Washers
Gelid Solutions GC-3 Extreme Thermal Compound

One note, when doing this you have to move the cpu fan/sensor plug out from the bracket its held by, plug it in then put the heat sink back on... as well as only do one at a time as the heat sinks are not interchangeable........

Here is my new screen cap of my About this mac.......




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I think it looks good. 1.41v is pushing it for 4.4Ghz thought. Nice DRAM timings as well.
> 
> *@ cdnGhost*
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg
> 
> Throw it in the sig and welcome to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/pw4e1d =
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> This ID is valid, but not published.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d2/d24787c1_maijiv.jpeg


and Me...it's not approved


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> *pipes*
> My temp max with occt is 69° C


I'm sure the vCore is the reason for the higher temps. The recommended max is 1.35 I see you are at 1.40 already. The 69c is pretty good overall, but still a bit high for 4.4Ghz in my case. I'm averaging 70c @ 4.8Ghz with Intel Burn Test and Prime95. Idle is around 18c-20c. It usually averages 18c. That vCore definitely knocks the temps up. Stock is like 32c-35c max for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> and Me...it's not approved


You are approved. You've been on the list for awhile now. Check out the first page


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> What do you think of my overclock?
> http://valid.x86.fr/qn7s2z
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks good. 1.41v is pushing it for 4.4Ghz thought. Nice DRAM timings as well.
> 
> *@ cdnGhost*
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg
> 
> Throw it in the sig and welcome to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Here is my CPU-Z validation for consideration into the Xeon club. It's a W3580 ES I scored off of eBay for around $50. I did a quickie OC on it to 4.050 @ 1.25 vCore, vTT @1.275. Mobo is a E770 Classy3
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/pw4e1d
> 
> Here's a screenie of the CPU-Z.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/pw4e1d =
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> This ID is valid, but not published.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d2/d24787c1_maijiv.jpeg
Click to expand...

Not sure what I did wrong. I will look it over and try again I guess. Maybe I clicked on something by accident. When I click on the link it brings me directly to the validation page graphic. I don't normally post validations of benchmarks and whatnot so maybe I overlooked something minor. Since I tend to use older hardware and don't get involved much posting results so I guess you could call me a noob at this.


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Here is my CPU-Z validation for consideration into the Xeon club. It's a W3580 ES I scored off of eBay for around $50. I did a quickie OC on it to 4.050 @ 1.25 vCore, vTT @1.275. Mobo is a E770 Classy3
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/pw4e1d
> 
> 
> Here's a screenie of the CPU-Z
> 
> The CPU I had in there before was a Xeon also. W3550 but it wasn't a ES.
> 
> @Bradford1040, I might be interested in one of those Nateman_Doo CPU blocks. I'm not watercooling yet (except with a AIO) so when I decide to get real with it I would like to try one.
> 
> 
> 
> Your validation link gives a PHP screen of "This ID is valid, but not published"
> 
> and on the GPU blocks as soon as he gets things moving accepting money as down payments I will let you know
> 
> I know your home town pretty good too btw, I used to have to go to Honda aka Roberts Supply allot. I used to be 1 of the 10 world wide Honda warranty reps, EDIT never mind that was Winter PARK not Springs lol
Click to expand...

Ok. Hope this works this time.

Here is the new validation:
http://valid.x86.fr/d7z58i

this is the one they sent via email:
http://valid.canardpc.com/d7z58i

I must have hit the wrong thing before because the screen capture shows up in the graphic now that is tied to the link. The first one didn't have the screen capture, which is why I added it to the post.

@Bradford1040, Well Winter Park is just around the corner from Winter Springs so I can see how that happened.







It seems they have a few "Winter ..." named cities in Central Florida so it can get confusing. I have lived in Central Florida (Orlando) my whole life and move into Winter Springs in 2005. Really like it in W.S. a lot. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Nah they are not, still you can force the turbo to maximum multi with a tool called throttlestop. I can set it to max turbo @ 3.33Ghz for all 12 cores... With that it scores around 380 Gflops in Aida64 And having 24 threads when I do encoding of 1080p videos is really fast


380 Gflops? Wow, that is hella fast. I always wondered what one of the Mac Pro's would be like but it seems overpriced to me, at least for the hardware side of it. Would an SR-2 with two Xeons do just as good as a Mac Pro or are the Mac's much better optimized for the Xeon's?

I looked at a new Mac Pro today and its like $3,999.00, couldn't you build 3 or 4 computers with near equal performance each for that price?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Ok. Hope this works this time.
> 
> this is the one they sent via email:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d7z58i


http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg

*Watch Dogs [Ultra Settings + kadzait24_4.0 Graphic Mods] - 1920x1080p & 2560x1440p*



*Watch Dogs [Ultra Settings + kadzait24_4.0 Graphic Mods] - 1920x1080p
MSAA x2*



GTX 670 2GB 2-Way SLI @ 988Mhz [337.88 BETA Drivers]
[email protected]
RAM: DDR3-1600Mhz
Gameplay Duration: 14 minutes 5 seconds
Captured 90,355 frames
*FPS Avg: 68fps*
FPS Max: 131fps
FPS Min: 21fps
*Frame time Avg: 9.30ms*



*Watch Dogs [Ultra Settings + kadzait24_4.0 Graphic Mods] - 2560x1440p
MSAA x2*



GTX 670 2GB 2-Way SLI @ 988Mhz [337.88 BETA Drivers]
[email protected]
RAM: DDR3-1600Mhz
Gameplay Duration: 22 minutes 59 seconds
Captured 55,939 frames
*FPS Avg: 41fps*
FPS Max: 55fps
FPS Min: 9fps
*Frame time Avg: 24.7ms*

I'll also like to note that Watch Dogs with the unlocked settings\mod used approximately 5.5GBs of RAM. I'll double check that again when I get a chance.

I'm surprised my GTX 670s were able to handle the game this well. Thanks to the modders they are working on optimizing the game. It's much better since the frame times are lower. I could've provided more data and probably will, unfortunately I didn't have a lof of time to play the game. There's another Watch Dog graphical mod\unlocked settings coming soon. I'll update then.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> JetPak! Man I love that case. I have had a few CM cases even have a cosmos in view right now (not being used) but the 840 dam that was hands down the best case CM ever made IMHO


Thanks! And yes, the 840 is an awesome case, and it looks really sharp.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I've been watching the dual rad for awhile. Last year and just this week. There are different models and some of the dual rads cost more. I was planning on getting the kit and just getting the parts I wanted separately while keeping the it parts as a reliable backup just in case a pump failed or something. GPU cooling is something I've been thinking about as well. Unfortunately for something with a $60-$100 water pump built in AMD+Nvidia want's a arm and a leg. Otherwise there are those mods they continue to steal from the modding community [GPU + looped cooler brackets]. I've been hearing so many stories about leaking that I've been a bit hesitant to go full loop cooling. That and the fact it's so late in the dead socket generation. I'd really hate to water cool my GTX 670s now when I'm waiting on newer GPUs - GPU architectures to release. I guess it's a thought. My gf thought it would be cool to go full loop water cooling so who knows.


I've only ever had one leak and it was really easy to spot and fix, I just didn't get the tube on all the way in between my two Crossfired cards. Just put some paper towels down and keep an eye on it for a minute and no worries.









Watercooling is a big initial investment, but I've been happy with how well mine has performed and how I've been able to keep it between builds. My kit came with three or four different mounting brackets so it should be good for a while until Intel changes the mount spacing.

Also Afterburner counts VRAM double when SLI/Crossfire is enabled, so you're actually using ~2.75 GB. I'm still not sure how'd that be possible on 2GB cards though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Urgh - Seems like all the stuff I ordered got postponed, wonder if there is some kind of Holiday I am unaware off - Seems odd that 3 different products I ordered from different e-tailers all got moved from Thursday to Friday.
> 
> Oh well - At least I will have it by the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left fan will be cooling the Memory etc.
> 
> Right fan bracket will have to be removed due to GPU length (You just pull it straight up - P0pe got everything right with this bench, contacted him about making another "module" that will allow you to mount a 2-3x120/140mm radiator).
> 
> Love this bench - It arrived with a tiny tiny scratch, which I just polished right off, lol. Cheap to make - Easy to mod and expand.


Very very cool!







Can't wait to see more!


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Ok. Hope this works this time.
> 
> this is the one they sent via email:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d7z58i
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg
Click to expand...

Thanks Kana-Maru.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> 380 Gflops? Wow, that is hella fast. I always wondered what one of the Mac Pro's would be like but it seems overpriced to me, at least for the hardware side of it. Would an SR-2 with two Xeons do just as good as a Mac Pro or are the Mac's much better optimized for the Xeon's?
> 
> I looked at a new Mac Pro today and its like $3,999.00, couldn't you build 3 or 4 computers with near equal performance each for that price?


Well you can probably build something at the level of mine for half the price I paid for mine but I bought it in 2010 so its a little outdated now...
My father has one of the new ones with 32 Gb of DDR3-1866 and the 8 cores 3Ghz E5 processor & dual Firepro D700 6Gb and its a little faster than my 12 cores 2.93Ghz 2010 one.
For sure you can build a hackintosh at the same level of performance for less $$$ but it won't be as reliable as a real Mac Pro... I had an applecare protection plan on it and it offered me support for 2 more years on the computer... which I used a lot since I bought and use final cut pro for video editing a lot...
It all depends of your needs, if you don't need the ECC and Xeon part you can build the equivalent on the cheap. but AFAIK when I bought it I calculated the price of the equivalent Dell Workstation and it was 100$ cheaper than the mac pro, which on a 6k$ computer isnt a lot...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Well you can probably build something at the level of mine for half the price I paid for mine but I bought it in 2010 so its a little outdated now...
> My father has one of the new ones with 32 Gb of DDR3-1866 and the 8 cores 3Ghz E5 processor & dual Firepro D700 6Gb and its a little faster than my 12 cores 2.93Ghz 2010 one.
> For sure you can build a hackintosh at the same level of performance for less $$$ but it won't be as reliable as a real Mac Pro... I had an applecare protection plan on it and it offered me support for 2 more years on the computer... which I used a lot since I bought and use final cut pro for video editing a lot...
> It all depends of your needs, if you don't need the ECC and Xeon part you can build the equivalent on the cheap. but AFAIK when I bought it I calculated the price of the equivalent Dell Workstation and it was 100$ cheaper than the mac pro, which on a 6k$ computer isnt a lot...


Ahh, I thought you were going to tell me it was just a cool factor thing, lol... I been building computers since the early 90's, and been heavily into them since the late 80's before it was even a household name. However, since about 1994 or so I have not purchased a pre-built machine. Now, on the other hand the Mac's are really super fancy in the way of their enclosure technologies, which I like very very much. Just loved watching the video on the current Mac Pro being taken apart to upgrade the CPU, just wow. However, i'd still rather spend the money on a murderbox and just upgrade it myself as the years go by. In fact, ever since seeing the SR-2 in this thread, which by the way was the first time I had ever known there was dual socket enthusiast class motherboard available. I would have gone that route 4 years ago because back then this stuff was easily affordable to me. I'm not sure what I would love to have more, a Tesla Model S, or a EVGA SR-2 with the most powerful Xeons avail. Ok, Ok, the Model S obviously, but still... lol

I'd kill someone for a Telsa Model S with a see-through glass passenger side dashboard powered by a water-cooled SR-2 and two Xeon's. Then stupid me wake's up and I realize it's just a damn dreeeaaammm... Now thanks to you my dream is going to have a Mac Pro powering that beast of a geek car...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Ahh, I thought you were going to tell me it was just a cool factor thing, lol... I been building computers since the early 90's, and been heavily into them since the late 80's before it was even a household name. However, since about 1994 or so I have not purchased a pre-built machine. Now, on the other hand the Mac's are really super fancy in the way of their enclosure technologies, which I like very very much. Just loved watching the video on the current Mac Pro being taken apart to upgrade the CPU, just wow. However, i'd still rather spend the money on a murderbox and just upgrade it myself as the years go by. In fact, ever since seeing the SR-2 in this thread, which by the way was the first time I had ever known there was dual socket enthusiast class motherboard available. I would have gone that route 4 years ago because back then this stuff was easily affordable to me. I'm not sure what I would love to have more, a Tesla Model S, or a EVGA SR-2 with the most powerful Xeons avail. Ok, Ok, the Model S obviously, but still... lol
> 
> I'd kill someone for a Telsa Model S with a see-through glass passenger side dashboard powered by a water-cooled SR-2 and two Xeon's. Then stupid me wake's up and I realize it's just a damn dreeeaaammm... Now thanks to you my dream is going to have a Mac Pro powering that beast of a geek car...


Awesome dream I must say!!!








I'm only 31, so probably not as old as you but I remember my first computer, a wonderful black and white mac classic 2 that my dad bought when I was like 5 or so, he still have it in the attic next to the macintosh LC II and LC III







The thing for me is I always loved Mac since I'm a kid, first video game I played was a space shuttle flight simulator which I was crazy about with the little joystick and even if at that time it was really only lines drawn on the screen in like 16 levels of gray







I've been crazy about Mac since then. I've always built my PCs (Except my first PC, a Compaq Presario (486 DX2-66Mhz) and laptops obviously) but I just can't stop buying Apple computers. Got my first Mac like in 94 or 95 (Wonderful PowerMac 7500/100) then an iMac G3, iMac G4, PowerMac G4 single processor 1Ghz, PowerMac G5 1.8 Single Processor, PowerMac G5 2Ghz Dual Processor, Mac Pro 2006 dual Xeon dual core 2.66 Ghz I upgraded to Dual 3Ghz Quad Core X5365, Mac Pro 2008 Dual Quad 2.8Ghz, Mac Pro 2009 Quad 2.93Ghz, Mac Pro 2010 Dual Hexa 2.93 Ghz and finally my xServe 2008 Dual Quad 2.8Ghz I got used 2 years ago on eBay. I know some people might be right to say it is more expensive, I just don't care since its more of a love / hate relationship between me and Macs (Well I love them until they break and cost a $$$$$$ of money to repair)







I also enjoy photography and video editing (I took optional classes in photo and video at university) you probably get to understand more why I'm on Macs now


----------



## EvilMonk

Oh and I forgot my 2010 13" MacBook Pro Core 2 Duo 2.66Ghz, my 2013 Retina MacBook Pro Quad i7 2.7Ghz and 2005 PowerBook G4 1.67 Ghz


----------



## salted_cashews

Sign me up please:

http://valid.canardpc.com/m1npsn

L5639

not the max clocks but in the process of changing out WC parts so i'm on air


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salted_cashews*
> 
> Sign me up please:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/m1npsn
> 
> L5639
> 
> not the max clocks but in the process of changing out WC parts so i'm on air


It's going to be rejected. Your OCN name must be in the validation link [It is currently MINTYHIPPO]. I'm holding on to a L5639 as a backup CPU. It's a great CPU.


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Here is my CPU-Z validation for consideration into the Xeon club. It's a W3580 ES I scored off of eBay for around $50. I did a quickie OC on it to 4.050 @ 1.25 vCore, vTT @1.275. Mobo is a E770 Classy3
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/pw4e1d


Does that have an unlocked multi, being an ES and all?

@Watch_Dogs

How bad is the stutter for you guys? I've thrown all sorts of hardware at it, and it's just there.

Meanwhile, I've tried it on PS3 and the PS4, no stutter at all. What is this, Ubisoft?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> Does that have an unlocked multi, being an ES and all?
> 
> @Watch_Dogs
> How bad is the stutter for you guys? I've thrown all sorts of hardware at it, and it's just there.
> Meanwhile, I've tried it on PS3 and the PS4, no stutter at all. ***, Ubisoft?


on ps4 I dont have any,
Tried it on my PC with the 670 Super Overclock 4Gb in SLI and it does, weird


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Here is my CPU-Z validation for consideration into the Xeon club. It's a W3580 ES I scored off of eBay for around $50. I did a quickie OC on it to 4.050 @ 1.25 vCore, vTT @1.275. Mobo is a E770 Classy3
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/pw4e1d
> 
> 
> 
> Does that have an unlocked multi, being an ES and all?
Click to expand...

Yeah it has an unlocked multi. I first tested it out on an ASUS P6T and the BIOS showed a multi limit of 63. I can't remember the limit on the Classy3 but I think it's in the 50's. I only spent around 5 minutes or so slapping that OC on the CPU. Bumped up the multi close to 4.0 and a slight tweak to the BCLK. Slight bump in vCore and vTT. Probably didn't even need the vTT really but it was "just in case". Guy claimed that it would do 4.5ghz on water with 1.375 vCore @ no higher than 60C ever. I would really like to find out what this CPU can do but I will have to get a top line air cooler or go full water to find out. The h100 doesn't have much headroom to play compared to a real water setup. Only air cooler I have is a EE factory Intel cooler or some other retail cooler from a 920.

Also, not trying to derail the thread but does anyone know what the length and thread pitch of the heatsink screws for a gtx 590? I have a EVGA hydro card that I'm trying to fit the stock air heatsink to and the screws that were in the stock Swiftech block are different. The air cooler takes a slightly larger screw width-wise and possibly a different thread pitch. TIA


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> @Watch_Dogs
> How bad is the stutter for you guys? I've thrown all sorts of hardware at it, and it's just there.
> Meanwhile, I've tried it on PS3 and the PS4, no stutter at all. ***, Ubisoft?


UbiSoft purposely gimped the PC version from what I've been reading. The PC version just craps all over next gen and it's been said and found in actual code that Ubi was trying to prevent the PC version from literally blowing the console version out of the water.

To answer your question I posted my results above: http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/760#post_22444448

I'm having no issues at 1080p. Even before I applied the unlocked graphic settings I had no problems running the game on Ultra. There's some stutter issues on the PC, but I'm getting none with my GTX 670s SLI.


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> UbiSoft purposely gimped the PC version from what I've been reading. The PC version just craps all over next gen and it's been said and found in actual code that Ubi was trying to prevent the PC version from literally blowing the console version out of the water.
> 
> To answer your question I posted my results above: http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/760#post_22444448
> 
> I'm having no issues at 1080p. Even before I applied the unlocked graphic settings I had no problems running the game on Ultra. There's some stutter issues on the PC, but I'm getting none with my GTX 670s SLI.


Just saw the unlocked settings mod, these are some really nice shaders/post-FX/settings here, with not much of a performance hit.

I've tried a GTX 295 with and without SLI, GTX 580, 5870, 6970, and a friend's 760 and I seem to stutter when moving too fast, aside from that performance is buttery smooth.

If true, that's a pretty crappy thing for Ubisoft to do - even Far Cry 3 ran respectably on PC.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I had no issues with Far Cry 3 and a GTX 550 Ti FPB with decently high settings. I also meant to say that I had no issues running Watch Dogs at 1440p and 1600p. It is pretty weird that UbiSoft is acting so cold to the PC market. Crytek did similar things to the PC gamers as well with Crysis. I guess Ubi felt that consoles have the majority of the revenue.


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I had no issues with Far Cry 3 and a GTX 550 Ti FPB with decently high settings. I also meant to say that I had no issues running Watch Dogs at 1440p and 1600p. It is pretty weird that UbiSoft is acting so cold to the PC market. Crytek did similar things to the PC gamers as well with Crysis. I guess Ubi felt that consoles have the majority of the revenue.


It's a shame really, Crysis 1 was a real acid test for high end hardware at the time. Crysis 2 and 3 felt like console ports - from the lack of options to the on-rails gameplay.

In a perfect world, we'd have hundreds of CD Projekt REDs, but since we're in a multiplat world, I guess we'll just have to settle for Valves instead


----------



## Kana-Maru

I think Watch Dogs will finally be that "BUT can it run xxx 100 maxed" game now. My RAM spiked to over 5GBs of usage from Watch Dogs. I was running well over 7GBs so I'm sure there's plenty of more mod - unlocks to come.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Ok I finally got around to breaking down my PC and cleaning it from top to bottom. I also moved my fans and radiator around for optimal airflow. Since my X58 has been a awesome platform so far I thought I go ahead and give a little mod as well. I didn't want to do to much so I kept it simple. I might add more things to the case in the future. You guys were posting all of those lovely X58 PC builds + pictures so I had to do something to my case. The picture quality isn't the highest and some of higher than others. This is all for now.

































Let me know what you guys think about my rig so far.


----------



## Deceived

I like where you re-mounted the closed loop rad. Nice rig man.

Only thing I'd get is a 120gb ssd for OS and maybe a 512 for Games/Data. Raid 5 the Baracuda's.

With this case I'd go with a custom loop for sure cuz air can only go so far when it comes to the gpu's.

Still rocking my 990x and X58 Black Edition


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Ok I finally got around to breaking down my PC and cleaning it from top to bottom. I also moved my fans and radiator around for optimal airflow. Since my X58 has been a awesome platform so far I thought I go ahead and give a little mod as well. I didn't want to do to much so I kept it simple. I might add more things to the case in the future. You guys were posting all of those lovely X58 PC builds + pictures so I had to do something to my case. The picture quality isn't the highest and some of higher than others. This is all for now.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think about my rig so far.


Phantom 410









Good job with putting the Delta behind the drive cage - I noticed that I can stick pretty much any fan there and I wouldn't hear it, no matter how loud it was!

I've also ripped out the useless fan filter from the plastic front cover, and covered all the intakes with Silverstone filters.

Dust problems from the case being too "open" (massive mesh on the side could've been done better, more of the top could've been exposed, wish those got done in a Phantom 420) are gone, and all is right with the world.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceived*
> 
> I like where you re-mounted the closed loop rad. Nice rig man.
> 
> Only thing I'd get is a 120gb ssd for OS and maybe a 512 for Games/Data. Raid 5 the Baracuda's.
> 
> With this case I'd go with a custom loop for sure cuz air can only go so far when it comes to the gpu's.
> 
> Still rocking my 990x and X58 Black Edition


I also changed my airflow as well. The Delta is taking care of the Northbridge and the top GPU which doesn't get a lot of air. My temps have also dropped a lot as well.

I had a bad experience with a SSD, but I'm probably going to give it another shot and setup a RAID 0 SSD. 240GB is the plan right now for the RAID-0 size. I'm going to have a drive that's going to keep a backup of the OS and other saved data as I do now. I actually thought about throwing two of my Barracuda's in a RAID at first. I have so many options that I'm going to narrow it down and get everything right later this year.

I was thinking water cooling and GPUs would be the only reason I would. Games like Tomb Raider, Watch Dogs and Crysis 3 maxed out makes them really sweat. At this point I'm just waiting for the newer GPUs to release. Then I guess I'll take a look at some of those lovely and expensive water blocks. 990x and X58 is still a good combo. Thanks by the way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> Phantom 410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job with putting the Delta behind the drive cage - I noticed that I can stick pretty much any fan there and I wouldn't hear it, no matter how loud it was!
> I've also ripped out the useless fan filter from the plastic front cover, and covered all the intakes with Silverstone filters.
> 
> Dust problems from the case being too "open" (massive mesh on the side could've been done better, more of the top could've been exposed, wish those got done in a Phantom 420) are gone, and all is right with the world.


I had to do something about my super high northbridge temperature and my top GPU. So I can to throw the Delta fan in the case







. This Phantom 420 is holding up well. I've been using DEMCiflex for over year and the inside of my case was pretty clean. I'm only using them on intake fans of course. Only fine dust makes it inside of my case. Canned air took care of that easily.

The fans caught the rest and I cleaned them. I have filters on both of my fans on the front of the case. They are Silverstone and works very well. I cleaned them as well. They definitely did the job and still allowed decent airflow when they were dirty. I have before and after pictures of those as well lol. .


----------



## Gomi

@Kana-Maru:

How is that Antec 120mm?

I been thinking about getting the Corsair H80i ( I been unable to find a better SINGLE 120mm AIO cooler) - Will be using it on the rig when moving it about (Phase change system is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too heavy to get moved around







and I tend to like to hook up my system to the 50 inch Plasma in the weekends )


----------



## Kana-Maru

I never used my Antec 120mm except to cool my HDDs. My Delta's have been taking care of the radiator for sometime now. The stock Antec fan moves a decent amount of air. It's fairly quiet. I just let it run full speed since it's pretty much silent and keeps my HDDs cool. Using a phase change will limit your PC maneuverability for sure.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I never used my Antec 120mm except to cool my HDDs. My Delta's have been taking care of the radiator for sometime now. The stock Antec fan moves a decent amount of air. It's fairly quiet. I just let it run full speed since it's pretty much silent and keeps my HDDs cool. Using a phase change will limit your PC maneuverability for sure.


Oh, I meant how well does it cool your CPU







- I only dabbled in custom water and the more exotic kind of cooling - Those AIO kits are, suprisingly, completely unknown territory for me.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I'm sorry man it's LATE or shall I say early. Deadlines....deadlines. Ok the 120 radiator. I went on about the 120mm fan lmao. I actually made a chart with my now "cleaned" radiator vs my "old" radiator. I only tested 4.8Ghz with the cleaner radiator. Here is the list:

Give or take the *dusty radiator* still performed pretty good overall: Push\Pull

http://cdn.overclock.net/d/df/dfa6efc5_1677eqo.jpeg

Now here is the *cleaned radiator* with only one fan pulling @ *4.8Ghz*

http://cdn.overclock.net/1/13/1398fcc4_2hgxs48.jpeg

Much better. My idle temps and average dropped. I can deal with 70c @ 4.8Ghz









I have no issues with my Kulher 620. At stock I'm only hitting 34c max.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I'm sorry man it's LATE or shall I say early. Deadlines....deadlines. Ok the 120 radiator. I went on about the 120mm fan lmao. I actually made a chart with my now "cleaned" radiator vs my "old" radiator. I only tested 4.8Ghz with the cleaner radiator. Here is the list:
> 
> Give or take the *dusty radiator* still performed pretty good overall: Push\Pull
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/d/df/dfa6efc5_1677eqo.jpeg
> 
> Now here is the *cleaned radiator* with only one fan pulling @ *4.8Ghz*
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/1/13/1398fcc4_2hgxs48.jpeg
> 
> Much better. My idle temps and average dropped. I can deal with 70c @ 4.8Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no issues with my Kulher 620. At stock I'm only hitting 34c max.


Know the feeling mate, throw in two kids and a wife working nightshifts and you are pretty much ready to get carried away and locked in a padded cell









Thanks for the links - That pretty much settles it and I just made a purchase for a Corsair H80i for those moments where I decouple the system from the Phase change.

Thanks, and of course +REP


----------



## Kana-Maru

Nice and good luck with the Corsair H80i. IIRC that thing has a much larger radiator. Thanks for the rep as well man.


----------



## Scorpion49

Your temps at 4.8 on an Antec 120mm AIO are better than mine at 4.0 with a 360mm custom loop...


----------



## Gomi

99.9% of the stuff *FINALLY* arrived (Could you imagine having to sit there the Whole weekend, staring at half a rig - lol.).

Only missing a sleeved 4+4 EPS/ATX from Silverstone - Ordered it and it should be here next week, until then I will use the one that came with the PSU. Yes ... I am *THAT* a*** about details - lol.

Anyhow, will be having a great evening - For your viewing pleasure a Little pre-op picture.



Time to grab my kneaded eraser and start covering the motherboard - Good thing I got a bucket full of Cold beer


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> 99.9% of the stuff *FINALLY* arrived (Could you imagine having to sit there the Whole weekend, staring at half a rig - lol.).
> 
> Only missing a sleeved 4+4 EPS/ATX from Silverstone - Ordered it and it should be here next week, until then I will use the one that came with the PSU. Yes ... I am *THAT* a*** about details - lol.
> 
> Anyhow, will be having a great evening - For your viewing pleasure a Little pre-op picture.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to grab my kneaded eraser and start covering the motherboard - Good thing I got a bucket full of Cold beer


Looking good, going phase change on that board?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Looking good, going phase change on that board?


Yup - The LD will be standing next to the bench









I requested P0pe to make a 360mm radiator Mount for it (Same module system as the current fan mounts) - Until then I will be using the H80i I ordered today for the more ... quiet ... needs. Luckily the mounting for the LD can also be used for the H80i - Just attach the pump/block with washers and springs.

Basicly I can remove the Phase change, remove old TIM and apply new and then just Mount the H80i - Should take 5 minutes tops.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Your temps at 4.8 on an Antec 120mm AIO are better than mine at 4.0 with a 360mm custom loop...


My ambient temp is probably lower as well.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> My ambient temp is probably lower as well.


My room is air conditioned to around 68*F, I could make it colder but I don't see a need. Do you live in siberia?


----------



## Gomi

Its alive!

100% of the hardware is either used or review samples, so I was prepared for a few problems - But none at all









X58 with a PCIe SSD is amazing, everything is fast - Strongly recommended.

Love the BIOS on the OC, it can read down to -80C, especially helps with seeing if the mount is fine.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Ok I finally got around to breaking down my PC and cleaning it from top to bottom. I also moved my fans and radiator around for optimal airflow. Since my X58 has been a awesome platform so far I thought I go ahead and give a little mod as well. I didn't want to do to much so I kept it simple. I might add more things to the case in the future. You guys were posting all of those lovely X58 PC builds + pictures so I had to do something to my case. The picture quality isn't the highest and some of higher than others. This is all for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think about my rig so far.


That is sweet


----------



## kckyle

got my new rams today. waiting for the 3rd stick to come tomorrow or monday since i can only buy dual or single stick. 


still need to sort out a little bit of cable management









currently downclocked everything, cpu running a .9v and ram at 1.28v at 1333mhz. not sure if that will have any marginal impact on the socket lol


----------



## salted_cashews

Here we go again with the comp name updated to reflect my username

http://valid.canardpc.com/uy9kn2

cheers


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I had a bad experience with a SSD, but I'm probably going to give it another shot and setup a RAID 0 SSD. 240GB is the plan right now for the RAID-0 size. I'm going to have a drive that's going to keep a backup of the OS and other saved data as I do now. I actually thought about throwing two of my Barracuda's in a RAID at first. I have so many options that I'm going to narrow it down and get everything right later this year.


To protect your data on the OS SSD's you could do the old trick of setting up junction link for the user folder in Win7 and have that point to the storage array along with a backup/ image solution. That way if the SSD's crap out you don't have any real data loss assuming that it wasn't a rootkit or ransomware that took your system down.

BTW, the improvements in your case look good. Looks a lot neater in there. Way better than my rig ATM.


----------



## Bluemustang

Hmm i just ordered a 4790k and a new board but i hadnt considered this. Complicated/unique in depth unorthodox builds are definitely interesting to me.

Obviously haswell has newer tech in their boards and im sure a better IPC on the cpu. But just curious, how much less might a say 4ghz xeon 56xx do vs a 4.5ghz haswell purely IPC vs IPC?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Hmm i just ordered a 4790k and a new board but i hadnt considered this. Complicated/unique in depth unorthodox builds are definitely interesting to me.
> 
> Obviously haswell has newer tech in their boards and im sure a better IPC on the cpu. But just curious, how much less might a say 4ghz xeon 56xx do vs a 4.5ghz haswell purely IPC vs IPC?


Clock for clock, Haswell cores will be about 20-25% faster than Gulftown, maybe a little more. A Haswell chip clocked 500mhz higher will absolutely destroy the Xeon in nearly any workload, unfortunately.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> That is sweet


Thanks man. I just wanted to clean it up again. The platform has been great to me so far.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> To protect your data on the OS SSD's you could do the old trick of setting up junction link for the user folder in Win7 and have that point to the storage array along with a backup/ image solution. That way if the SSD's crap out you don't have any real data loss assuming that it wasn't a rootkit or ransomware that took your system down.
> 
> BTW, the improvements in your case look good. Looks a lot neater in there. Way better than my rig ATM.


Thanks for the case compliment. I was unsure about which color to go with and the blue worked out pretty well. I'm thinking about adding red lights along the bottom. That should be interesting.

I'm already using the junction link for some of the important things. When my last SDD randomly died without notice I had no issues getting everything back. All I had to do was install the OS and some those important Windows Updates. After that everything was working as if I nothing happened, including my web browser caches, saved bookmarks and other settings+programs. That's not the issue. My main issue is the fact that I don't like wasting money. The next setup I'm planning is RAID 0 [SATA II]. I'm sure I'll get some good prices. Right now the Barracudas are doing the job well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Hmm i just ordered a 4790k and a new board but i hadnt considered this. Complicated/unique in depth unorthodox builds are definitely interesting to me.
> 
> Obviously haswell has newer tech in their boards and im sure a better IPC on the cpu. But just curious, how much less might a say 4ghz xeon 56xx do vs a 4.5ghz haswell purely IPC vs IPC?


I don't know, but IIRC Nahalem does 5 IPC and Haswell does 8 IPC. I may be wrong on this so don't quote me. I'm just thinking off the top of my head on the IPCs. Ivy and Haswell single cores are faster than nearly everything I've seen in benchmarks. It's still a Quad core. The Hexa core outperforms it in multi benchmarks of course I can tell what a 4.8Ghz X5660 X58-Xeon will do vs a highly clocked 4790K. Just for a quick comparison from what I could find from well known benchmarking review sites:

*wPrime - 32M* [Lower is Better]
4790K @ 4.8Ghz w/ DDR3-2400 = 4.88 secs
X5660 @ 4.8Ghz w/ DDR3-1670 = 3.854 secs

In this test the *4790K is 26.62% slower.*

*wPrime - 1024M* [Lower is Better] - I'm using my old X5660 data since I can't find my newer 1024M data at the moment
4790K @ 4.8Ghz w/ DDR3-2400 = 151.29 secs
X5660 @ 4.8Ghz w/ DDR3-1670 = 108.29 secs

In this test the *4790K is 39.70% slower.*

*Cinebench 11.5 Single-Core* [Higher is Better]
4790K @ 4.8Ghz w/ DDR3-1866 = 1.96 pts
X5660 @ 4.8Ghz w/ DDR3-1670 = 1.66 pts

In this test the *4790K is 18% faster.*

*Cinebench 11.5 Multi-Core* [Higher is Better]
4790K @ 4.8Ghz w/ DDR3-1866 = 10.47 pts
X5660 @ 4.8Ghz w/ DDR3-1670 = 12.40 pts

In this test the *4790K 18.43% slower.*

*Cinebench R15 - Single-Core* [Higher is Better]
4790K @ 4.7Ghz w/ DDR3-1866 = 183 cb
X5660 @ 4.8Ghz w/ DDR3-1670 = 146 cb

In this test the *4790K is 25.34% faster.*

*Cinebench R15 - Multi-Core* [Higher is Better]
4790K @ 4.8Ghz w/ DDR3-1866 = 952 cb
X5660 @ 4.8Ghz w/ DDR3-1670 = 1117 cb

In this test the *4790K is 20.08% slower.*

*Performance 7* [Lower is Better]
4790K @ 4.75Ghz w/ DDR3-1866 = 10928
X5660 @ 4.8Ghz w/ DDR3-1670 = 14792

In this test the *4790K is 35.36% slower.*

*Fry Bench* [Higher is Better]
4790K @ 4.8Ghz w/ DDR3-2133 = 3m 37secs
X5660 @ 4.8Ghz w/ DDR3-1670 = 2m 57secs

In this test the *4790K is 31.13% slower.*

Some X5660 \ X5650 have faster single core scores at 4.6Ghz & 4.8Ghz. I usually only go clock for clock with Hexa cores, but nearly all of my data is 4.8Ghz vs Hexa cores. I don't normally run 4Ghz for benchmarking and normally not against Quad cores. It's usually Hexa core vs Hexa core for me.

If you want to see my Hexa core Clock for Clock using HWBOT scores check here:
http://postimg.org/image/8zza822kl/


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Thanks for the case compliment. I was unsure about which color to go with and the blue worked out pretty well. I'm thinking about adding red lights along the bottom. That should be interesting.
> 
> I'm already using the junction link for some of the important things. When my last SDD randomly died without notice I had no issues getting everything back. All I had to do was install the OS and some those important Windows Updates. After that everything was working as if I nothing happened, including my web browser caches, saved bookmarks and other settings+programs. That's not the issue. My main issue is the fact that I don't like wasting money. The next setup I'm planning is RAID 0 [SATA II]. I'm sure I'll get some good prices. Right now the Barracudas are doing the job well.


No I hear ya on the wasting money part. I have done plenty of that to last a lifetime.







I guess I read you post wrong, Thought that you had a catastrophic failure (data loss along with the drive). Not sure which brand you had but the Sammy 840 Pro's are the best out there and have been for awhile. I have an old pair of the OCZ Vertex Turbo 60GB (http://archive.benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=358&Itemid=60&limit=1&limitstart=13) that I want to use in a RAID/0. I might get to that one of these days.

EDIT: I just looked down at my sig rig and I listed one of the drives there but I never managed to get it installed. It was going to be reused from an older XP rig that I had but there is still old data wrapped up over a dynamic drive set that I can't break unless I want to walk away from the data. I can't remember now what's on there but I imagine there is pictures or some other important stuff. I guess I need to do some housekeeping.


----------



## kckyle

even though i just bought 8gb of ram for 65 dollars, i feel like im wasting since the most i maxed out so far is 10gb of ram


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> even though i just bought 8gb of ram for 65 dollars, i feel like im wasting since the most i maxed out so far is 10gb of ram


Make a RAMDISK ?


----------



## kckyle

ok i got all my rams in today, system recognize all 4x8gb sticks, now i have 32gb, but when i go into system monitor 16gb is being hardware reserved. ***?!? how do i even do ramdisk when half of my ram is being hardware reserved.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ok i got all my rams in today, system recognize all 4x8gb sticks, now i have 32gb, but when i go into system monitor 16gb is being hardware reserved. ***?!? how do i even do ramdisk when half of my ram is being hardware reserved.


Because Win7 Home will only address 16GB, if you want more you must pay more for PROOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Because Microsoft and all that. I ran into that the first time I tried 32GB on Win7 so I had to buy the stupid upgrade thing.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Make a RAMDISK ?


I second that notion...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ok i got all my rams in today, system recognize all 4x8gb sticks, now i have 32gb, but when i go into system monitor 16gb is being hardware reserved. ***?!? how do i even do ramdisk when half of my ram is being hardware reserved.


Hmm, you are in uncharted water now. I keep dreaming of 48GB myself, so I can build myself a 100% all apps programs system where everything runs from a ramdisk, lol. And then the SSD's will simply hold the data when the machine is off. Something like that would require timely backups though I think, and a BBU that you can trust, maybe one built around a car battery, lol....


----------



## Scorpion49

For reference, here is the chart on the MS site:
Quote:


> *Version Limit on X86 Limit on X64*
> Windows 7 Ultimate 4 GB 192 GB
> Windows 7 Enterprise 4 GB 192 GB
> Windows 7 Professional 4 GB 192 GB
> Windows 7 Home Premium 4 GB 16 GB
> Windows 7 Home Basic 4 GB 8 GB
> Windows 7 Starter 2 GB N/A


----------



## jetpak12

Love all the build pics posted by *Kanu-Maru*, *Gomi* and *kckyle*!









*@Gomi*
I had an H70 for a while that was awesome (my brother now uses it). So I'd imagine an H80i would be even better.


----------



## kckyle

damn it, greedy microsoft and their stupid ram cap for home premium. should i upgrade to 7 pro or get 8 pro instead? cost the same both way since i have student discount for win 8 pro.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> god effing damn it, greedy ass microsoft and their stupid ram cap for home premium. should i upgrade to 7 pro or get 8 pro instead? cost the same both way since i have student discount for win 8 pro.


8.1 Pro?

If your like me and don't like the way Microsoft is going, you can make it look like Windows 7, which is what I did. I just wanted it because it is much faster, much more resource efficient, boots up faster and shuts down much faster. I can't stand the Metro thing though since I don't have a touch screen monitor yet, so I used the free Classic Shell to give me back my start menu and Desktop at boot. I love my Windows 8.1 wannabe windows 7 setup, of course dual booting with Ubuntu 14.04


----------



## kckyle

yeah i dont have a touchscreen either and doubt i'll ever buy one, so you can essentially make 8.1 look like 7? but faster and more efficient?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Clock for clock, Haswell cores will be about 20-25% faster than Gulftown, maybe a little more. A Haswell chip clocked 500mhz higher will absolutely destroy the Xeon in nearly any workload, unfortunately.


Not at all. My mate's 4670k clocked at 4.6GHz is smashed by my 3.6GHz L5639 in multithreaded. which is what we are using not this single core nonsense, want single core, buy a i3 or pentium then








In single thread clock matched the difference is at best 15% believe it or not


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> No I hear ya on the wasting money part. I have done plenty of that to last a lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I read you post wrong, Thought that you had a catastrophic failure (data loss along with the drive). Not sure which brand you had but the Sammy 840 Pro's are the best out there and have been for awhile. I have an old pair of the OCZ Vertex Turbo 60GB (http://archive.benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=358&Itemid=60&limit=1&limitstart=13) that I want to use in a RAID/0. I might get to that one of these days.
> 
> EDIT: I just looked down at my sig rig and I listed one of the drives there but I never managed to get it installed. It was going to be reused from an older XP rig that I had but there is still old data wrapped up over a dynamic drive set that I can't break unless I want to walk away from the data. I can't remember now what's on there but I imagine there is pictures or some other important stuff. I guess I need to do some housekeeping.


Best? But I don't trust them. Or anything from samsung. Apart from those RAMs which had gone up so high in value now

Plextor M5 Pro performs EXACTLY the same and I can trust them. Every other rig i built for people with sammy 840 evo or pro has broke due to the ssd death and not to forget in certain countries the sammys are more expensive too.
I really can't trust anything from samsung after everything of theirs has broke within the first year ... and the one after that and also just before warranty end.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Because Win7 Home will only address 16GB, if you want more you must pay more for PROOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Because Microsoft and all that. I ran into that the first time I tried 32GB on Win7 so I had to buy the stupid upgrade thing.


Time to hoist the skull and crossbones!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> 8.1 Pro?
> 
> If your like me and don't like the way Microsoft is going, you can make it look like Windows 7, which is what I did. I just wanted it because it is much faster, much more resource efficient, boots up faster and shuts down much faster. I can't stand the Metro thing though since I don't have a touch screen monitor yet, so I used the free Classic Shell to give me back my start menu and Desktop at boot. I love my Windows 7 wannabe windows 8.1 setup, of course dual booting with Ubuntu 14.04


8.1 still derps on stuff so no thanks. Too much hype around 8 and 8.1


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 8.1 still derps on stuff so no thanks. Too much hype around 8 and 8.1


Not sure what it derps on, except maybe security. There is nothing that can't be fixed on Windows and in short time, unlike Linux which takes full days to fix simple things that should be accomplished with a single click. Installing Linux on my Intel FakeRAID was a absolute NIGHTMARE and took several days to figure out and I have 15 years of Linux experience. Windows 8.1 took me 5 minutes tops to complete...


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Not at all. My mate's 4670k clocked at 4.6GHz is smashed by my 3.6GHz L5639 in multithreaded. which is what we are using not this single core nonsense, want single core, buy a i3 or pentium then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In single thread clock matched the difference is at best 15% believe it or not


Actually, yes at all. He said clock for clock it destroys a xeon, which is obvious and true. Nothing in that convo had to do with the obvious multi threaded.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Not at all. My mate's 4670k clocked at 4.6GHz is smashed by my 3.6GHz L5639 in multithreaded. which is what we are using not this single core nonsense, want single core, buy a i3 or pentium then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In single thread clock matched the difference is at best 15% believe it or not


Yeah, that was all meant for single threaded. Faster cores still can't beat more cores (don't tell AMD I said that).


----------



## Kana-Maru

Off Topic. I'll like to share my Watch Dogs graphic "mod" or whatever you want to call it. There are other mods, but thought I'd give it a try.

I just started to "mod" the game if you want to call it that. My version isn't optimized at all since I did this today and I only get like 15-25 fps with the "High settings. Sometimes it dips to 10fps and I'm running GTX 670 2 way SLI. When I get everything set up correctly I'm shooting for at least 60fps @ 1080p. I'll have to do some more digging through the code for more things. It can get stressful as well. I did manage to record at about 20-25fps in a decent area. I'll post the video on Youtube, but YT kills quality. So here is Kana WD Mod:

Tell me what you guys think.



















I definitely screed up the clouds in the sky. They move way to fast and I have to fix the colors. Then there's that tunnel. It's screwed up as well. The colors and textures are washed out like it's using 8 or 16bit colors or something I'll post more pictures later.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Kana, not sure what I am looking at in the way of a mod. What is difference from the non-modded version of the game?

Also, guys I lost my stability today, well I actually noticed it when my computer suddenly restarted last night, but it did it twice today. This occurred after two 10 minute sessions of IBT on high stress settings, and two 12 hour sessions of Prime95 blend successfully passed. I did not know what it was so I just upped both the QPI and the CPU from 1.20v to 1.26v. It has not happened since. So one of them did not like the voltage? BIOS readings said that the CPU was running at 1.19 and qpi at 1.17, although I clearly set them to 1.20v each. I also had the memory at 1.5v and I brought it back up to 1.6v, just in case.

Should I have done it differently or just upped it by a 1/4 volt instead? What is the best overnight stability test settings for p95? The blend test right?


----------



## Kana-Maru

It's more like high-end graphics that Ubi tried to hide in the engine and in various libraries and sources. I've been messing around with them and getting some random glitches lol. Ubi nerfed the PC version of the game so that it wouldn't simply blow console games out of the water apparently. I did something earlier and lost my clouds, but the game was darker and gritty looking. Sort of like Resident Evil or Silent Hill. Ubi also sort of gimped some of everything. I finally have the game utilizing all of my cores as well through a few modifications to the engine files. That helps out a lot on my end. I'm still trying to get the shadows on point. Ubi didn't even include certain shadows. For instance, if you are crossing the street at night and a car stop. the Aiden doesn't have a shadow. I've also been messing around with the water and reflections a bit. I'll try to get some side by side comparisons.

Looks like you did lose your OC. I normally would use the blend test. I believe that's the torture test that will test some of everything.


----------



## Gomi

First run - Took awhile installing the OS, drivers and setting up the Asus Raidr but got there eventually - 5Ghz stable in IBT, 3DMark and Intel XTU first try










Will have valiations etc. tomorrow, too tired to do much more today









Memory @ 2000Mhz CL9.

The unlocked multiplier on the W3680 makes things so easy - BCLK @ 200 and Multiplier @ 25 - Voila


----------



## EvilMonk

Oh yeah!!! Just bought an msi x58 board with a x5650 and a corsair h110i cooler on eBay for a sweet price!!! Now i just need to wait for it!!!


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Oh yeah!!! Just bought an msi x58 board with a x5650 and a corsair h110i cooler on eBay for a sweet price!!! Now i just need to wait for it!!!


Waiting is the hardest part of eBay besides having to deal with A-hole sellers that are trying to scam you or that slightly misrepped an item. I bought a W3580 ES CPU from a guy on there for close to $50 and he took forever to send it out. Had to file a case to get him to send it. He claimed he was in the hospital and was still in there during the response to the case. I really thought he was trying to wait me out so I would file a case and he could instantly refund me so he could relist the item I tried to buy. I sent him 2 or 3 messages but I didn't get any action from them. Only filing a case seems to get them motivated in some instances.


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> No I hear ya on the wasting money part. I have done plenty of that to last a lifetime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I read you post wrong, Thought that you had a catastrophic failure (data loss along with the drive). Not sure which brand you had but the Sammy 840 Pro's are the best out there and have been for awhile. I have an old pair of the OCZ Vertex Turbo 60GB (http://archive.benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=358&Itemid=60&limit=1&limitstart=13) that I want to use in a RAID/0. I might get to that one of these days.
> 
> EDIT: I just looked down at my sig rig and I listed one of the drives there but I never managed to get it installed. It was going to be reused from an older XP rig that I had but there is still old data wrapped up over a dynamic drive set that I can't break unless I want to walk away from the data. I can't remember now what's on there but I imagine there is pictures or some other important stuff. I guess I need to do some housekeeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best? But I don't trust them. Or anything from samsung. Apart from those RAMs which had gone up so high in value now
> 
> Plextor M5 Pro performs EXACTLY the same and I can trust them. Every other rig i built for people with sammy 840 evo or pro has broke due to the ssd death and not to forget in certain countries the sammys are more expensive too.
> I really can't trust anything from samsung after everything of theirs has broke within the first year ... and the one after that and also just before warranty end.
Click to expand...

I had no idea they had probs like that. Google reveals that this is all over the net spanning back to around 2012. Good thing I caught wind of this before I get a friend of mine to lay out for one. Thanks for the tip on the Plex M5 Pro SSD's I might be looking for some to help my friend build a new rig instead of the Sammy pros.

Quote:


> Time to hoist the skull and crossbones!


LOL!!


----------



## pipes

http://valid.x86.fr/4izcaf

I'm trying to shave a little vcore.
I used a bios that I had been passed by a user of win-raid, now I used to TweakTown and I was able to shave 4 steps vcore


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4izcaf
> 
> I'm trying to shave a little vcore.
> I used a bios that I had been passed by a user of win-raid, now I used to TweakTown and I was able to shave 4 steps vcore


@pipes , since we are using the same Motherboard and BIOS - Would you mind saving your CMOS settings to a USB stick and then upload it somewhere. Would love to take a look at it.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> @pipes , since we are using the same Motherboard and BIOS - Would you mind saving your CMOS settings to a USB stick and then upload it somewhere. Would love to take a look at it.


Yes I have do.
How can upload the bios setting file here?
Here bios setting file: http://www.ddlstorage.com/mcukeo1ot8ix/4.4_G.htm


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> It's more like high-end graphics that Ubi tried to hide in the engine and in various libraries and sources. I've been messing around with them and getting some random glitches lol. Ubi nerfed the PC version of the game so that it wouldn't simply blow console games out of the water apparently. I did something earlier and lost my clouds, but the game was darker and gritty looking. Sort of like Resident Evil or Silent Hill. Ubi also sort of gimped some of everything. I finally have the game utilizing all of my cores as well through a few modifications to the engine files. That helps out a lot on my end. I'm still trying to get the shadows on point. Ubi didn't even include certain shadows. For instance, if you are crossing the street at night and a car stop. the Aiden doesn't have a shadow. I've also been messing around with the water and reflections a bit. I'll try to get some side by side comparisons.
> 
> Looks like you did lose your OC. I normally would use the blend test. I believe that's the torture test that will test some of everything.


They did more than just gimp it lel. 780 Tis can't even play it properly without stuttering.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> They did more than just gimp it lel. 780 Tis can't even play it properly without stuttering.


I've been hearing the same as well. 780 Ti having stutter problems is just dumb. Ubi does this to their games and I've noticed it since 2010 or so. They have been downgrading for sometime now. Consoles held back Hitman: Absolution and I still think that game looks gorgeous. Ubi + console gaming companiesprobably doesn't want PC games blowing their titles out of the water.

I've been messing around in the code and source files. There's a lot of s*** to look at and figure out. I've done some things that makes the smoke look more realistic and I've increased the physics etc. I've also removed that horrible white-grayish tint from the game. It is similar to Battlefield 3 "blue tint" that people started to remove and made BF3 look much better. Modifying the engine files allowed me to use all 12 logical cores which helps out a lot, but I've decided to only use 10 for now. I'm running stock clocks and was able to record around 30fps. I was only getting 15-25fps yesterday. I have it looking more "E3'ish" now. I just need to fix some contrast and brightness settings. I also screwed up the sky+clouds, It's bright at night lol. The clouds move so fast. I have some comparison screenshots I can post as well. I just need to get them really quick.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Here are a few screens. I can post some more. Click for the full picture. My version is on the left. The default game is on the right.









I made a few changes that I haven't tested yet.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> @pipes , since we are using the same Motherboard and BIOS - Would you mind saving your CMOS settings to a USB stick and then upload it somewhere. Would love to take a look at it.


What's think about of my setting?
Have you try these?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> What's think about of my setting?
> Have you try these?


I will test them in a few hours mate, will let you know if I tweak them and share the BIOS file


----------



## kckyle

guys so bradford isn't feeling too well, so hes gonna take a week or so absent from here til he feels better.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> guys so bradford isn't feeling too well, so hes gonna take a week or so absent from here til he feels better.


Damn, if you talk to him just let him know I hope hes going to get better fast!!!
Wish him good luck from us and a fast recovery!!!


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> guys so bradford isn't feeling too well, so hes gonna take a week or so absent from here til he feels better.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, if you talk to him just let him know I hope hes going to get better fast!!!
> Wish him good luck from us and a fast recovery!!!
Click to expand...

^THIS^.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Damn, if you talk to him just let him know I hope hes going to get better fast!!!
> Wish him good luck from us and a fast recovery!!!


Yup... This for sure


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> guys so bradford isn't feeling too well, so hes gonna take a week or so absent from here til he feels better.


I hope feels better as well. I also hope it isn't anything to serious.


----------



## bill1024

Get well soon.


----------



## alancsalt

From what I gather he fell on a low lying server and damaged his ribs. Think he hurt a foot too. .


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I hope Bradford gets well soon too. I know what it is like to be ill...


----------



## TheReciever

Whos bradford?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Whos bradford?


One of our most active members here in the Xeon club.


----------



## TheReciever

Oh ok, I dont have the hardware but can appreciate it so I skim in here, here and there


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Oh ok, I dont have the hardware but can appreciate it so I skim in here, here and there


Here is his profile

http://www.overclock.net/u/165866/bradford1040


----------



## TheReciever

oh right, I recognize the avatar lol


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> From what I gather he fell on a low lying server and damaged his ribs. Think he hurt a foot too. .


Had a car accident 2 years ago, got 3 partially fractured vertebras and 4 of the upper right ribs + a head trauma... broken ribs are a pain to live with, every deep breath you take take when its cold and humid outside is just a painful way to remember what happened... 2 years later its still painful as hell when I'm out camping.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Had a car accident 2 years ago, got 3 partially fractured vertebras and 4 of the upper right ribs + a head trauma... broken ribs are a pain to live with, every deep breath you take take when its cold and humid outside is just a painful way to remember what happened... 2 years later its still painful as hell when I'm out camping.


Jeez. I did partially fracture my ribs too in an car accident couple of years ago. If it wasn't for Airbags I probably broke even more than that


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Jeez. I did partially fracture my ribs too in an car accident couple of years ago. If it wasn't for Airbags I probably broke even more than that


Does it still hurt when the weather is cold and humid outside?


----------



## EvilMonk

Hey guys, I had an awesome idea to use these x1, x4, x8 and x16 ports I can't use in my PCs and servers because of the cards taking 2 slots and my SLI setups that block them.
Let me know what you think!!!
I ordered these on eBay

That way I will be able to put all the GTX 460s, GTX 560sTi, GTX 470 and radeon HD 6870s I have laying around and reroute some raid cards, PCIe USB 3.0 cards and eSATA and SATA controllers in places I have room to put them.


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Hey guys, I had an awesome idea to use these x1, x4, x8 and x16 ports I can't use in my PCs and servers because of the cards taking 2 slots and my SLI setups that block them.
> Let me know what you think!!!
> I ordered these on eBay
> 
> That way I will be able to put all the GTX 460s, GTX 560sTi, GTX 470 and radeon HD 6870s I have laying around and reroute some raid cards, PCIe USB 3.0 cards and eSATA and SATA controllers in places I have room to put them.


Yeah I think that will work it you are trying to shoehorn every piece of hardware you own into a case.







I think that is what the miners do to max out the GPU cards on their mining rig mobo's. The ribbon cable riser adapters.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Does it still hurt when the weather is cold and humid outside?


Not in my country of course but it hurt when i went to any countries with colder climates than us.


----------



## kckyle

so um...by some accident i now have 3 x5650..does anyone know a mobo that supports triple socket?









i wont be the first to get a xeon to 5ghz, but maybe i'll be the first to have a xeon keychain


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> 
> 
> so um...by some accident i now have 3 x5650..does anyone know a mobo that supports triple socket?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wont be the first to get a xeon to 5ghz, but maybe i'll be the first to have a xeon keychain


Like most things in computing, you increase in powers of 2. 1>2>4 and so on

If there was I would paint them gold and call it triforce


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> 
> 
> so um...by some accident i now have 3 x5650..does anyone know a mobo that supports triple socket?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wont be the first to get a xeon to 5ghz, but maybe i'll be the first to have a xeon keychain


LGA1366 only support 1 or 2 socket configuration








The equivalent for 4 socket westmere-EP cpus for that time was LGA 1567.


----------



## DaveLT

Found some cheap X5650s ... You know what I'm doing now









Trying to recover from my pain of losing my RAM sticks for a month -_- they're dead.
Really thanks, Kingston. I have to wait 1 month for RMA and I can't even be loaned proper temporary sticks from the distributor who is doing the RMA with convergent.

As a result I have to cope with 8GB now -_- Not enough to keep my chrome browser open and BF4.

What does this say? No more kingston for me ... Or Corsair. Which makes my life hard since finding a used kit that isn't red is really tough here


----------



## kckyle

eh i dont even think i can use 2 of them, one has a coil whine noise and the other one has like 3 resistors missing lol. the 3rd one so far has no issues, but i have yet to stress test it.

so what should i do with the other two? delidd for the lol?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> eh i dont even think i can use 2 of them, one has a coil whine noise and the other one has like 3 resistors missing lol. the 3rd one so far has no issues, but i have yet to stress test it.
> 
> so what should i do with the other two? delidd for the lol?


You can't delid a 775, 1366 or 2011 Xeon ... unless you feel like desoldering them of course. I thought this was common knowledge.


----------



## Gomi

So I finally know what HEAT is, as in scorching lava mixed with the wrath of a woman, even though my Phase Change is rated and tuned to 230ish Watt it started to shake its knees at the W3680 running 5.2Ghz and hyperthreading enabled.

As I dont see the point in running a cooler that eats more power than a standard household together I did what any sane man would do ..... Ordered some new custom water to use while I wait for a 315 Watt Phase Change I am having Piotress build.

As I unfortunately am limited to 2 seperate 120mm mounts I had to think for a whole 10 minutes before I slammed a worn creditcard in front of the PC and ordered 2 x Alphacool Monsta 120mm radiators and 4 x Noctua Industrial 3000RPM PWM fans ... Time to show this damn CPU who the boss is, before freezing it to hell and futher.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Found some cheap X5650s ... You know what I'm doing now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to recover from my pain of losing my RAM sticks for a month -_- they're dead.
> Really thanks, Kingston. I have to wait 1 month for RMA and I can't even be loaned proper temporary sticks from the distributor who is doing the RMA with convergent.
> 
> As a result I have to cope with 8GB now -_- Not enough to keep my chrome browser open and BF4.
> 
> What does this say? No more kingston for me ... Or Corsair. Which makes my life hard since finding a used kit that isn't red is really tough here


You could always just get three dual stick kits lol.... thats what I did when I ordered my custom RAM from Avexir lol


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> You could always just get three dual stick kits lol.... thats what I did when I ordered my custom RAM from Avexir lol


I'm not nearly as rich as you are


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You can't delid a 775, 1366 or 2011 Xeon ... unless you feel like desoldering them of course. I thought this was common knowledge.


Not nearly as common as you would think. All people know now is that there are umpteen thousand threads about delidding chips, without realizing that it depends on architecture.

G.Skill makes ram kits in different colors, so maybe you can find what you're looking for there.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> Not nearly as common as you would think. All people know now is that there are umpteen thousand threads about delidding chips, without realizing that it depends on architecture.
> 
> G.Skill makes ram kits in different colors, so maybe you can find what you're looking for there.


I saw procedures to delid LGA1366 and 771/775 CPUs and although it seems more like a gamble than an easy procedure you can really lower by some degrees the temps by lapping a CPU IHS with 400 then 600 and finally 800 grit sandpaper and non corrosive compound that you will use to lower friction while lapping. I did that with 2 Xeons E5462 2.8Ghz to lower the rotation of fans and noise in my 2008 mac pro dual quad core.


----------



## salted_cashews

@Kana-Maru

Can I join the club now please?

http://valid.canardpc.com/uy9kn2



Thanks.


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I saw procedures to delid LGA1366 and 771/775 CPUs and although it seems more like a gamble than an easy procedure you can really lower by some degrees the temps by lapping a CPU IHS with 400 then 600 and finally 800 grit sandpaper and non corrosive compound that you will use to lower friction while lapping. I did that with 2 Xeons E5462 2.8Ghz to lower the rotation of fans and noise in my 2008 mac pro dual quad core.


Lapping is a different animal altogether. You're making a smoother mating surface, so you'll get better heat transfer. Also, the thickness of the IHS is being reduced, so you'll get more direct heat transfer as well.

Obviously, direct die cooling is the most efficient, but you don't lose too much with a soldered IHS. You won't get the 20*C improvement you get when delidding IB or Haswell.


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Found some cheap X5650s ... You know what I'm doing now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to recover from my pain of losing my RAM sticks for a month -_- they're dead.
> Really thanks, Kingston. I have to wait 1 month for RMA and I can't even be loaned proper temporary sticks from the distributor who is doing the RMA with convergent.
> 
> As a result I have to cope with 8GB now -_- Not enough to keep my chrome browser open and BF4.
> 
> What does this say? No more kingston for me ... Or Corsair. Which makes my life hard since finding a used kit that isn't red is really tough here


Have you had any luck with G.Skill? I have them and I really haven't had any probs except the usual stuff with x58 and 1.65v sticks + overclocking. I'm on some 1.5v Sniper sticks now and I have 0 issues. The 1.65v sticks I have were the Pi Series [email protected] 2000MHz (F3-16000CL6T-GBPIPD). Good set but it really pushes on the IMC in the CPU if you don't have an unlocked multi, which I didn't have up until recently. Might put them back in to really see what they can do but I don't want to step down to 6GB from 12GB that I'm running now. I can end up running 100+ tabs in FF after awhile and that can tax the RAM in a system.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salted_cashews*
> 
> @Kana-Maru
> 
> Can I join the club now please?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/uy9kn2
> Thanks.


Nice rig. I already have you on the list. I just haven't updated it yet. Go ahead and add the code to your sig. I'll update the memberlist shortly. Sorry for the delay.

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Nice rig. I already have you on the list. I just haven't updated it yet. Go ahead and add the code to your sig. I'll update the memberlist shortly. Sorry for the delay.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg


Can you update me @ 4.6 Ghz X5650?
Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## riika

Just installed a second monitor, wallmount and all. GPU idle temps moved from 50C to 70C.

I don't know why this is acceptable, default behavior, but it *is*. The underclocking fix doesn't work with some games, leaving me at 50MHz core while gaming. Uninstalled it right away.

Currently running two monitors and a Nvidia "Nuclear Housefire" Fermi GF110 at 70C idle. Not too eager to see my power bill in a few months


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Can you update me @ 4.6 Ghz X5650?
> Thanks a lot!!!


Read the message I posted under the membership list. It has been there since the first day I posted the list.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Read the message I posted under the membership list. It has been there since the first day I posted the list.


Yup just found it... sorry about that


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Have you had any luck with G.Skill? I have them and I really haven't had any probs except the usual stuff with x58 and 1.65v sticks + overclocking. I'm on some 1.5v Sniper sticks now and I have 0 issues. The 1.65v sticks I have were the Pi Series [email protected] 2000MHz (F3-16000CL6T-GBPIPD). Good set but it really pushes on the IMC in the CPU if you don't have an unlocked multi, which I didn't have up until recently. Might put them back in to really see what they can do but I don't want to step down to 6GB from 12GB that I'm running now. I can end up running 100+ tabs in FF after awhile and that can tax the RAM in a system.


I'm testing using my mate's G.Skill Ripjaws.X 2133 4x2 kit and these are great kits LOL [email protected]?! Those are great sticks man. I can't even run 8GB without shuddering :X
That's why for the meantime I'm still searching for a great used kit OR I suppose I shall buy those samsung wonder RAMs ... They still go for the same price as ever in china
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> Not nearly as common as you would think. All people know now is that there are umpteen thousand threads about delidding chips, without realizing that it depends on architecture.
> 
> G.Skill makes ram kits in different colors, so maybe you can find what you're looking for there.


Can't find any used kits here that are not red.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> Just installed a second monitor, wallmount and all. GPU idle temps moved from 50C to 70C.
> I don't know why this is acceptable, default behavior, but it *is*. The underclocking fix doesn't work with some games, leaving me at 50MHz core while gaming. Uninstalled it right away.
> 
> Currently running two monitors and a Nvidia "Nuclear Housefire" Fermi GF110 at 70C idle. Not too eager to see my power bill in a few months


Not unusual ... It's a fermi after all.


----------



## Gomi

Quick question.

In order to overclock CPU/Memory/Etc.we use a mix of BCLK and Multiplier - For instance 200 BCLK and 25 CPU multiplier = CPU running @ 5Ghz and so on.

If you have a CPU with unlocked multipliers, such as the W3680, what is preferred raising.

The BCLK as high as it can go and then run with a "low" multiplier?

A medium BCLK but higher multiplier?

My CPU/Motherboard is running happily along with 200BCLK and a CPU Multiplier set at a "low" 25 - I was merely wondering if there was any gains in lowering the BCLK and then dial in the other multipliers.


----------



## DaveLT

5GHz is already one hell of a clock for a Gulftown LEL

But always multi first before FSB.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 5GHz is already one hell of a clock for a Gulftown LEL
> 
> But always multi first before FSB.


Thanks mate - Digging through Google is a nightmare, I heard everything from:

Using higher BCLK = lesser Vcore needed.

Using higher multiplier makes RAM OC harder

Using higher BCLK makes frequencies unstable

So hope you understand my need to ask - need a damn machete to get through all the garbage advice out there on the net.


----------



## DOS_equis

Multi = CPU clock only
BCLK = CPU, RAM, Uncore and other clocks at the same time so it makes it harder to push a chip since you usually have to crank the vTT, vCore, vDIMM a bunch to get it stable. This cuts into your thermal headroom (unless you happen to have a "golden" chip that doesn't need as much juice to get it stable). That is why ES chips or models with unlocked multi's are better. It makes it easier to dial in on what you want during the OC process. BCLK rate is what other clocks are based on like the RAM timings (2:12 ratio, etc).

EDIT: Some of the confusion to the overclocking is that the newer architecture Intel chips have a slightly different ways to go about the same thing that the older chips had. Combine this with speculation or just plain wrong advice/ old wives tales and the info becomes hazy over time. What works for one person/ chip/ mobo combo may not work for another. You can take the same chip and drop it in another mobo and it not clock as good or maybe clock better. That is why someone selling a good clocking chip will always footnote the ad with something like "YMMV" or "overclocks not guaranteed" etc. It's one, big gamble or experiment with each chip/ mobo combo, which can kinda make it fun in a way if you are playing with older hardware since the stuff usually doesn't cost nearly as much as it did when it was new.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Multi = CPU clock only
> BCLK = CPU, RAM, Uncore and other clocks at the same time so it makes it harder to push a chip since you usually have to crank the vTT, vCore, vDIMM a bunch to get it stable. This cuts into your thermal headroom (unless you happen to have a "golden" chip that doesn't need as much juice to get it stable). That is why ES chips or models with unlocked multi's are better. It makes it easier to dial in on what you want during the OC process. BCLK rate is what other clocks are based on like the RAM timings (2:12 ratio, etc).


Cheers mate,

Currently running 200 BCLK with the CPU: 25 (5Ghz) and Memory: 10 (2000Mhz) - Everything is stable (WILL have to re-adjust this when I get back on water) so will not touch it.

Can do some Multiplier / BCLK testing when the water is hooked up, as I need to find the temp. headroom for my setup - Memory is rated at 2000Mhz and that is where I want them (-/+ the closest I can get to it).


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Multi = CPU clock only
> BCLK = CPU, RAM, Uncore and other clocks at the same time so it makes it harder to push a chip since you usually have to crank the vTT, vCore, vDIMM a bunch to get it stable. This cuts into your thermal headroom (unless you happen to have a "golden" chip that doesn't need as much juice to get it stable). That is why ES chips or models with unlocked multi's are better. It makes it easier to dial in on what you want during the OC process. BCLK rate is what other clocks are based on like the RAM timings (2:12 ratio, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate,
> 
> Currently running 200 BCLK with the CPU: 25 (5Ghz) and Memory: 10 (2000Mhz) - Everything is stable (WILL have to re-adjust this when I get back on water) so will not touch it.
> 
> Can do some Multiplier / BCLK testing when the water is hooked up, as I need to find the temp. headroom for my setup - Memory is rated at 2000Mhz and that is where I want them (-/+ the closest I can get to it).
Click to expand...

5GHZ!!! Cool. I would like to play around with that on this ES chip but all I have for cooling is a h100, which is slightly better than the best air cooler you can find. Only air cooler I have is a EE Intel (one that came with the 965 chips). I did recently lap it up to 1500 grit just to play around with that and haven't used it since I did that, but I really don't expect miracles from that cooler. It was just good enough to get you by back then. I couldn't stand seeing it with such rough milling marks all over the copper pad. It might make it slightly better but it was done for kicks.









Here is the cooler that I lapped just for fun: ( sorry for the poor pic quality. I quickly used my webcam to snap this)


I plan on eventually getting a water loop designed and installed sometime soon. It shouldn't be too bad on the wallet if I stick to buying used from OCN members and others.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> 5GHZ!!! Cool. I would like to play around with that on this ES chip but all I have for cooling is a h100, which is slightly better than the best air cooler you can find. Only air cooler I have is a EE Intel (one that came with the 965 chips). I did recently lap it up to 1500 grit just to play around with that and haven't used it since I did that, but I really don't expect miracles from that cooler. It was just good enough to get you by back then. I couldn't stand seeing it with such rough milling marks all over the copper pad. It might make it slightly better but it was done for kicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the cooler that I lapped just for fun: ( sorry for the poor pic quality. I quickly used my webcam to snap this)
> 
> 
> I plan on eventually getting a water loop designed and installed sometime soon. It shouldn't be too bad on the wallet if I stick to buying used from OCN members and others.


Well, it was achived on a 230ish Watt rated Phase change - With a 320 Watt rated I could go much higher for 24/7 use - Noisy bastards though, I had to move the rig down to the basement as the sound of the fans in the Phase Change was making the wife cringe (She apparently never had a pair of GTX 480 in SLI - Now THERE you can talk about noise!).

Nice job with that lapping - I lap every CPU and heatsink I use.It may seem like a trivial job, but with a good amount of beer and a good movie or two it takes no time at all


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> 5GHZ!!! Cool. I would like to play around with that on this ES chip but all I have for cooling is a h100, which is slightly better than the best air cooler you can find. Only air cooler I have is a EE Intel (one that came with the 965 chips). I did recently lap it up to 1500 grit just to play around with that and haven't used it since I did that, but I really don't expect miracles from that cooler. It was just good enough to get you by back then. I couldn't stand seeing it with such rough milling marks all over the copper pad. It might make it slightly better but it was done for kicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the cooler that I lapped just for fun: ( sorry for the poor pic quality. I quickly used my webcam to snap this)
> 
> 
> I plan on eventually getting a water loop designed and installed sometime soon. It shouldn't be too bad on the wallet if I stick to buying used from OCN members and others.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it was achived on a 230ish Watt rated Phase change - With a 320 Watt rated I could go much higher for 24/7 use - Noisy bastards though, I had to move the rig down to the basement as the sound of the fans in the Phase Change was making the wife cringe (She apparently never had a pair of GTX 480 in SLI - Now THERE you can talk about noise!).
> 
> Nice job with that lapping - I lap every CPU and heatsink I use.It may seem like a trivial job, but with a good amount of beer and a good movie or two it takes no time at all
Click to expand...

Thanks. I was just playing around is all.

Ohh you were on phase. That explains it. I couldn't get a phase unit permanently parked in my office room where the desktop is. The noise from it would not be tolerated. I could probably scratch build one since I have the tools and such to do it (I used to be in the refrigeration and air conditioning trade) but it would be a waste and we really don't have basements here in Florida. One way to help you keep the unit quiet is to maybe use a heat exchanger using water to keep all of the noisy fans outside. They have "water source" heat pumps that use just that to route the heat into a remote cooling tower. The condenser cooling coil is called a coax coil since the refrigerant line is in the middle of the water jacket tube. This is coiled up and the water connections are made and all connected to the remote "cooling tower" (car radiator with fans and a pump maybe) outside. Just a though I guess.


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Thanks. I was just playing around is all.
> 
> Ohh you were on phase. That explains it. I couldn't get a phase unit permanently parked in my office room where the desktop is. The noise from it would not be tolerated. I could probably scratch build one since I have the tools and such to do it (I used to be in the refrigeration and air conditioning trade) but it would be a waste and we really don't have basements here in Florida. One way to help you keep the unit quiet is to maybe use a heat exchanger using water to keep all of the noisy fans outside. They have "water source" heat pumps that use just that to route the heat into a remote cooling tower. The condenser cooling coil is called a coax coil since the refrigerant line is in the middle of the water jacket tube. This is coiled up and the water connections are made and all connected to the remote "cooling tower" (car radiator with fans and a pump maybe) outside. Just a though I guess.


A friend of mine had a Phase Change custom built - Watercooled instead of 2-3 noise fan. He is using a MORA3 with 18 (9 each side) fans, real quiet Noiseblockers - Looking at his Evap temperature (-50ish without load) and then discovering there is next to no sound at all (The fans are more or less drowned in ambient noise) is the weirdest feeling at all.

I might get a waterchiller next - A good 500Watt rated one, the price on them have dropped ALOT lately and the noise is also next to nothing, a bonus to the chiller is that it will turn itself on and off according to water-temperature (Set via display), so there is even lesser noise


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> Just installed a second monitor, wallmount and all. GPU idle temps moved from 50C to 70C.
> I don't know why this is acceptable, default behavior, but it *is*. The underclocking fix doesn't work with some games, leaving me at 50MHz core while gaming. Uninstalled it right away.
> 
> Currently running two monitors and a Nvidia "Nuclear Housefire" Fermi GF110 at 70C idle. Not too eager to see my power bill in a few months


Nuclear housefire? lol I still have some GTX 480's man.... running @ 900/2200.... when I had three of them gaming i'm sure that power plant guys were like "That guy fired his computer up, crank up reactor # 2" haha.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I'm testing using my mate's G.Skill Ripjaws.X 2133 4x2 kit and these are great kits LOL [email protected]?! Those are great sticks man. I can't even run 8GB without shuddering :X
> That's why for the meantime I'm still searching for a great used kit OR I suppose I shall buy those samsung wonder RAMs ... They still go for the same price as ever in china
> Can't find any used kits here that are not red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not unusual ... It's a fermi after all.


You can always use plastidip to paint those red heat spreaders Dave







.... it peels right off


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Nuclear housefire? lol I still have some GTX 480's man.... running @ 900/2200.... when I had three of them gaming i'm sure that power plant guys were like "That guy fired his computer up, crank up reactor # 2" haha.


lol yeah, 70C idle just by switching clocks to max, with no load on the chip's pretty insane. Noticed that my GTX 295 didn't have this problem, since each output was independently driven by different CRTC/RAMDAC per die









It's tempting to sell off my 580 and buy a Kepler/Maxwell card, but they break S3 sleep on X58...


----------



## Bradford1040

Just wanted to pop in and say hello, I am moved by the people that wished me to feel better, I love OCN and it members, I wish I was a millionaire to buy all you guys parts for your PC's!

I have not got back any results as of yet, but my feet look like I have elephant feet lol (yes that swollen) I have been trying to keep up with what has been going on as best I can.

I once again thank all you guys for being so kind and hope that you all reach your goals with out any obstacles, "and may the odds be ever in your favor" lol (watched both hunger games)


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hello, I am moved by the people that wished me to feel better, I love OCN and it members, I wish I was a millionaire to buy all you guys parts for your PC's!
> 
> I have not got back any results as of yet, but my feet look like I have elephant feet lol (yes that swollen) I have been trying to keep up with what has been going on as best I can.
> 
> I once again thank all you guys for being so kind and hope that you all reach your goals with out any obstacles, "and may the odds be ever in your favor" lol (watched both hunger games)


So what exactly happened to you? Did something large get dropped on you? I hope all is well otherwise.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hello, I am moved by the people that wished me to feel better, I love OCN and it members, I wish I was a millionaire to buy all you guys parts for your PC's!
> 
> I have not got back any results as of yet, but my feet look like I have elephant feet lol (yes that swollen) I have been trying to keep up with what has been going on as best I can.
> 
> I once again thank all you guys for being so kind and hope that you all reach your goals with out any obstacles, "and may the odds be ever in your favor" lol (watched both hunger games)
> 
> 
> 
> So what exactly happened to you? Did something large get dropped on you? I hope all is well otherwise.
Click to expand...

NO, I have heart problems (I screwed up my heart when I was young, misbehaving..) I have what is called Congestive Heart Failure, which one of the symptoms is very swollen legs and feet also makes them like clay (nickname=Clay Legs) and another symptom is fatigue and I kind of just pass out or nod out like someone on too many painkillers, so I woke up the other day and sat up to smoke a cig and nodded off sitting up on the edge of the bed, and well fell off lol, but when I fell I landed on my hands and knees and my side hit one of my servers which bruised a few ribs.

I am a mess lol, I get up to the screen and sit for a few min and next thing I know I am waking up to a bunch of beeps or windows error sounds from laying my head on the key board, plus sitting in the chair does not do my legs and feet any good even with a pillow under my butt. I am trying to get better as far as taking aspirin once a day, plus watching my diet but nothing on my end seems to be helping so I am hopping the doc has some better advise soon!


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> NO, I have heart problems (I screwed up my heart when I was young, misbehaving..) I have what is called Congestive Heart Failure, which one of the symptoms is very swollen legs and feet also makes them like clay (nickname=Clay Legs) and another symptom is fatigue and I kind of just pass out or nod out like someone on too many painkillers, so I woke up the other day and sat up to smoke a cig and nodded off sitting up on the edge of the bed, and well fell off lol, but when I fell I landed on my hands and knees and my side hit one of my servers which bruised a few ribs.
> 
> I am a mess lol, I get up to the screen and sit for a few min and next thing I know I am waking up to a bunch of beeps or windows error sounds from laying my head on the key board, plus sitting in the chair does not do my legs and feet any good even with a pillow under my butt. I am trying to get better as far as taking aspirin once a day, plus watching my diet but nothing on my end seems to be helping so I am hopping the doc has some better advise soon!


Wow!! I hope you get better soon. Sounds like a bunch of S--- to be going through. I just had all 4 of my wisdom teeth pulled this morning so I feel crappy but I know now it doesn't compare to what you doing. Take care.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hello, I am moved by the people that wished me to feel better, I love OCN and it members, I wish I was a millionaire to buy all you guys parts for your PC's!
> 
> I have not got back any results as of yet, but my feet look like I have elephant feet lol (yes that swollen) I have been trying to keep up with what has been going on as best I can.
> 
> I once again thank all you guys for being so kind and hope that you all reach your goals with out any obstacles, "and may the odds be ever in your favor" lol (watched both hunger games)


Get better bud, I know the pain you are going through, I've been in a big car accident 2 years ago and got partially fractured vertebras and I had 4 of the upper ribs fractures in 2 places.
Take all the time you need, I've been a dumbass and now I regret asking my doctor to send me back to work too fast.
Now everytime its cold and humid outside its painful and it makes me grind teeth. Take care bud!!!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hello, I am moved by the people that wished me to feel better, I love OCN and it members, I wish I was a millionaire to buy all you guys parts for your PC's!
> 
> I have not got back any results as of yet, but my feet look like I have elephant feet lol (yes that swollen) I have been trying to keep up with what has been going on as best I can.
> 
> I once again thank all you guys for being so kind and hope that you all reach your goals with out any obstacles, "and may the odds be ever in your favor" lol (watched both hunger games)


Oh god that sounds BAD.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Oh god that sounds BAD.


Unfortunately for our friend his ribs are still at the beginning of the damage... It takes some time to start taking back and it was way worst than the vertebras pain for me. Well partially fractured wasn't too bad in my case... the problem since I had the ribs in the front and the vertebras in the back I couldn't have a harness to keep my stature straight. Bradford but if you can get a harness to just keep everything straight it will be less painful and heal faster. It helps a lot for breathing since it keeps the ribcage up instead of constantly moving and will also be a big plus in the quality of the bones taking back together cleanly, the problem with always moving is that it gives the kind of residual pain I have when its cold and humid. Which during winter is quite something. Get well and take the time and measures you need to heal properly!!!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Unfortunately for our friend his ribs are still at the beginning of the damage... It takes some time to start taking back and it was way worst than the vertebras pain for me. Well partially fractured wasn't too bad in my case... the problem since I had the ribs in the front and the vertebras in the back I couldn't have a harness to keep my stature straight. Bradford but if you can get a harness to just keep everything straight it will be less painful and heal faster. It helps a lot for breathing since it keeps the ribcage up instead of constantly moving and will also be a big plus in the quality of the bones taking back together cleanly, the problem with always moving is that it gives the kind of residual pain I have when its cold and humid. Which during winter is quite something. Get well and take the time and measures you need to heal properly!!!


I was in hospital for 1 or more weeks when I got into that accident. Right now I'm moving my chips out for a X5650


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> NO, I have heart problems (I screwed up my heart when I was young, misbehaving..) I have what is called Congestive Heart Failure, which one of the symptoms is very swollen legs and feet also makes them like clay (nickname=Clay Legs) and another symptom is fatigue and I kind of just pass out or nod out like someone on too many painkillers, so I woke up the other day and sat up to smoke a cig and nodded off sitting up on the edge of the bed, and well fell off lol, but when I fell I landed on my hands and knees and my side hit one of my servers which bruised a few ribs.
> 
> I am a mess lol, I get up to the screen and sit for a few min and next thing I know I am waking up to a bunch of beeps or windows error sounds from laying my head on the key board, plus sitting in the chair does not do my legs and feet any good even with a pillow under my butt. I am trying to get better as far as taking aspirin once a day, plus watching my diet but nothing on my end seems to be helping so I am hopping the doc has some better advise soon!


Ouch, in the sides, that's gotta hurt. Wish you the best, and you should really probably switch to vapes ASAP - speaking as a cardio resident, lifestyle management's the first choice if direct medical intervention isn't an option.


----------



## loop16

Here is my verifiation as loop http://valid.canardpc.com/8pr9d1


----------



## Kana-Maru

*@Bradford1040*

Sorry to hear about that man. That's pretty damn serious. I'm hoping you get a full recovery soon. You know every loves you here as well.

*@salted_cashews*
Once again you are approved just in case you didn't see my last message









http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg

*@loop16*

Your OCN name needs to be placed in the Submit field. It only says "loop", but I"ll let it slide.

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg

Welcome to the Club.


----------



## kpforce1

Its coming....


----------



## DaveLT

Before I ship my L5639 and L5520 off here is my latest L5520 validation
http://valid.x86.fr/7ellc5

Temps are high because i didn't clean off the thermal paste before mounting it in and it's the old thermal paste application. So temps are shoddy but who cares i'm just testing


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> Here is my verifiation as loop http://valid.canardpc.com/8pr9d1


Sweet mother of ... that is one hell of a BCLK


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Its coming....


Thats just simply beautiful


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Its coming....










I detect geek pr0n!


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> *Its coming....
> *


Like most of us geeks are right now


----------



## salted_cashews

Hey all was wondering if I should look into upgrading my L5639 to a X5650?

Situation has changed (back to do postgrad so a full blown X99 set-up is not looking fiscally viable)

Obviously I am looking into "future proofing" as much as possible and was curious if there are any serious gains to be had by upgrading.

Rig is in the sig

Rampage II extreme, 12-18GB of ram. My BLCK will hit about 214 at max FYI as I'll OC it as much as I can under water.

I've got most of a phanteks primo build ready 2 x 480 60mm rad in push pull AP15s and the place im moving too has around an average ambient temp of 12°C ,so I dont think the 60->95 TDP should be much of a concern.

Cheers in advance for any info.


----------



## loop16

Τhanks







but using a sky high bclk is not something that i like but i can't overclock my x5650 that high or higher if i use higher multipliers. My xeon is clocked at 4.39Ghz with using x20 multi, and 220 bclk, if i use x22 multi and for example bclk 205, despite the fact that my system posts at 4.51 when i log in windows multi drops back to x20 and with bclk 205 then i have only 4.1Ghz no matter if i enable or disable cpu C states or spread spectrum or everything, and in benchmarks (aida 64, cinebench 3 d mark) i have 4.1Ghz if i use multi x22,
Moreover multi x21 doesn't appear in my bios and x23 too. My mobo is Asus P6TD Deluxe and is my 4th x58 mobo i use and from my experience is better by far. The other two i use were EVGA 3X sli (tmarketing hype A LOT) Dfi Lanparty X58 (Ok nothing special) Intel DX58SO (TOTAL CRAP), And now asus, not forget to mention that before my xeon x5650 i had xeon l5639 @3.95 with 220bclk and x18 multi rock solid 24/7 for 7 months, The other mobos i said i had core i7 965xe on them, intel mobo wasnt for ocing at all so i sold it, dfi levave me after a bios update which i forger oc profile loaded so after flashing was dead, and the only mobo i ruined due to ocing was EVGA. core i7 965 still works just fine,
I m really addicted to x58 platform i really love this rig AND i disagree with lots of people saying is an old platform, because what makes a platform old PRODUCTION DATE?
THE last major architecure change form intel was back in 2009 when Boolfield appears and we passed from conroe era Core 2 duo quad to nahalem core i 7(i5,i3) The other "new arcitectures" sandy,ivy-b, haswell are just small improvements to core i7 acritecture, other mentions are just marketing. Intel because of using the same platform all these years and despite the lack of competition from Amd, makes people changing socket every year in (entry mid range) remember sockets (lga 1156,1155,1150) and makes a 3- 10% per clock improvement most in benching situations and at stock speeds, Of course after intel locks ocing for the masses, SORRY bur ocing isn't just changing multi to bclk lockes cpus, Now i'm posting this from a NEW haswell core i3 machine is ok for net surfing


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> I m really addicted to x58 platform i really love this rig AND i disagree with lots of people saying is an old platform, *because what makes a platform old PRODUCTION DATE?*


I totally agree. I though it was cool when Intel had the same 775 socket for multiple architectures (core2duo, core2quad) but since the first gen i7's, they messed it all up with the new socket every little change. I bet the mobo manufacturers were annoyed that consumers didn't have to buy new when a new CPU came out. I never was a part of the scene back in the days of 775. I really couldn't afford anything and was on my trusty P4 rig. So I went from P4 straight to Xeon W3550 and was blown away kicking myself for waiting so long to upgrade. To me X58 pretty much does it all. I don't have to have the VGA onboard the CPU. That to me is a big F-U to nvidia from Intel and not really beneficial to a consumer other than saving them from having to buy a VGA card when building them a new system. Other features to me look like fluff or not as important as Intel wants you to believe. The extra PCIe lanes are nice but not 100% important except when running 4way SLI or something like that. I'm sure there are other examples and some will disagree with mine but such is life I guess. I will use x58 for a long time. I do have a z77 mobo but that is for a special project that I want to work on soon and not my daily driver rig. Got that one as a "too good to be true" buy that ended up being 100% true.


----------



## loop16

And some pics from my rig


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> And some pics from my rig


I though that the aux cooling fan only would fit the VRM heat sink on the left next to the I/O panel? I tried to fit it to the top heat sink and it didn't want to clip on. Is there a special fan for the top position? Rig looks good BTW. What is the second pic all about? I can't really see it too good. It shows up too small.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> I m really addicted to x58 platform i really love this rig AND i disagree with lots of people saying is an old platform, because what makes a platform old PRODUCTION DATE?
> 
> THE last major architecure change form intel was back in 2009 when Boolfield appears and we passed from conroe era Core 2 duo quad to nahalem core i 7(i5,i3) The other "new arcitectures" sandy,ivy-b, haswell are just small improvements to core i7 acritecture, other mentions are just marketing. Intel because of using the same platform all these years and despite the lack of competition from Amd, makes people changing socket every year in (entry mid range) remember sockets (lga 1156,1155,1150) and makes a 3- 10% per clock improvement most in benching situations and at stock speeds, Of course after intel locks ocing for the masses, SORRY bur ocing isn't just changing multi to bclk lockes cpus, Now i'm posting this from a NEW haswell core i3 machine is ok for net surfing


I agree with you and @DOS_equis as well. I love the X58 platform and I'm glad to see so many users feel the same way. I'm also glad to see so many users continue to support and continue to use the platform. I'm sure not many would've thought that the platform would still be alive and kicking like this in 2014+. I don't think many people care about the on-chip graphics at all. That basically seems like a forced gimmick. The integrated graphics has always seemed like it was simply a wasted resource. I'm sure it has it's pro's. I guess Intel should have aimed the integrated graphics at the businesses market instead of home\enthusiast users.

One of the main reasons I never upgraded was because I didn't see the need to go from a X58 to P67, Z68 or Z97 since it felt like I was taken some steps backwards or sideways for a premium price. Without overclocking the performance just wasn't worth it. I never even looked at LGA1156. I compared my i7-scores to Haswell and LOL'd at the performance increase. X79-2011 did make me think hard and really hard in 2013. I'm glad I had patients and kept waiting and went Hexa+X58. Same old 9.77% from my X58 vs X79 benchmarks. Definitely not worth the required $1,000 - $1,500 upgrade. Having 36 PCI-E lanes instead of 40 lanes is fine with me. PCI-E 2.0 hasn't slowed down yet and still has plenty of life left in it.

I'm personally waiting on Skylake-E. If Sky-E doesn't hit a specific percentage in the performance category vs the old X58 platform, I probably won't upgrade. Skylake-E will be approx. 8 years after X58 so I'm expecting a true upgrade and increase of performance. I'm not worried about the single core performance. I know Intel will continue to increase that. I'm talking all around performance. I'm sure BCLK overclock will return well before Skylake-E. Probably will be with the X99 platform or something.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> And some pics from my rig


Nice pictures. I like those fans covering the alloy choke right?


----------



## DaveLT

Yeah SATA 3 isn't truly necessary and you won't see to much of a random R/W decrease going to x58 instead of a mainstream chipset
Also another thing, I feel lag spikes on this z97 platform lel. WITH EIST OFF.

But I have to do what I do as a reviewer and buy a 4670k to review LGA1150 even if i don't like it. I am going to a x5650 now since they are cheap for some strange reason.


----------



## loop16

the second picture is my mistake is this
The cooling fals around the sockets fit perfectly and i have them from asus striker extreme mobo which i had in the past i had two of them. the first went for rma but i keep the cooling fan, i hve another type of asus cooling fan but this doesnt fit , maybe is this type yours
P.s. Sorry for my english its not my 1st language as i m from greece


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Yeah SATA 3 isn't truly necessary and you won't see to much of a random R/W decrease going to x58 instead of a mainstream chipset
> Also another thing, I feel lag spikes on this z97 platform lel. WITH EIST OFF.
> 
> But I have to do what I do as a reviewer and buy a 4670k to review LGA1150 even if i don't like it. I am going to a x5650 now since they are cheap for some strange reason.


They are cheap because the market is flooded with them. The L5639 was only $65-$75 dollars at one point. After people start buying them, the prices went into the hundreds around $110-$150. I didn't notice this until after I wrote my L5639 review back in later 2013.

The X5650's are dirt cheap because the market is flooded with them. Some people\companies have hundreds if not thousands of them and are trying to cash in. I've seen sellers make over $100K just by selling them at a "too good & resonable" price. $85-$95. Once the X5650 get down to 20 or so CPUs I expect the price f or a X5650 to rise above $150.00. Supply and demand my friend. Just look at the L5639 that was once $65-$75. The X5650 will follow suit at some point. As long as the market is flooded with them they will be the best bang for your money right now.


----------



## loop16

Yes Kana-Maru about the fans and believe me they are doing their job very well, From AIDA 64 mobo temp was 52 with oly one fan and with the 2nd temp dropw to 47 under load
The only reason i believe which x58 platform is not only up to date but competitive to high end is because as i mentioned before Intels basic chhip architecture remains the same from boolfield except small improvements like the loss of qpi in sandybridge chips, other caracteristics like pci-e3.0 vs 2.0 for me are just marketing hype, X58 has the horsepower to maximize a 2 way sli or crossfire setup
When cpu architecture changes completely, pevious generation ins't able to compete, Do you remeber the days when k8 from amd appears and intel was struggling with netburst pentium 4 which no matter GHz couldnt compete and vice versa when intel gave us back in 2006 conroe how amd hardware became outdated in one night. i hd these days a clocked fx-60 and it was too hard to go under 30 secs in suoer pi if i remeber right but conroe 6700 clocked at 2.66 kicked amds ass and make 1M in super pi in 19secs which was unbeliveble at the time. THESE are architecture changes, and intel back in 2009 give us the next big step i7. i think when intel changes architecture again they will change their cpus brands core (i3,5,7) to something else


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> 
> the second picture is my mistake is this
> The cooling fals around the sockets fit perfectly and i have them from asus striker extreme mobo which i had in the past i had two of them. the first went for rma but i keep the cooling fan, i hve another type of asus cooling fan but this doesnt fit , maybe is this type yours
> P.s. Sorry for my english its not my 1st language as i m from greece


Ok I see. I have the P6T Deluxe v1 that I'm going to use for my daughter's PC soon. It had the aux cooling fan but it seemed to only want to snap in place on the left side heat sink (per your picture). The fins are specially designed for it to clasp on the heat sink. The other heat sink fins have a different design. You would think if they thought it was important enough to design the heat sink the way they did and include the fan in the retail box that it would fit both places or they would include two of them. It was included if you decided to watercool the CPU since there would be no air over the heat sinks. It's not a big deal though, I was just curious.

In the second pic it looks like your loop has a leak or did recently. White residue around one of the fittings on top.

No worries on the language barrier. I'm sure if I tried to communicate on a forum that had your native language I would be all over the place since I'm in the USA. As long as you're close on the ideas we can figure it out.


----------



## DaveLT

I feel my x58 platform was smoother attached to my daily use SSD. The Z97 platofmr jams up sometimes while on chrome ._.


----------



## DOS_equis

Not to derail in here but i was wondering if anyone can give me advice on something.

I have a Cosmos S case and it has the touch sensitive power switch and backlit front panel. The power for it is tapped into the PSU 24pin (Corsair HX1000) with what looks like an extension cable with a little 3 conductor pigtail (Blk, Purp, Yel). I believe the purple tap powers the switch when the machine is off so the switch responds to turn on. The yellow powers the lights and the black is ground. I need to be able to tap into the 5v+SB somewhere else on the mobo because the 3.3v is really unstable (2.78v or so) when I use the inline adapter tap. If I don't use it the tap the 3.3v rail is spot on @ 3.280 or just slightly less. I'm reading these voltages in AIDA64. I think this voltage issue has caused some random instability. The latest was where the machine just randomly turned off and then when I went to turn it on it would just blip on and then off once. I would have to reset the PSU by cycling the main power switch on the back. It would repeat the action so I removed the tap adapter and it works great. Maybe the switch assembly is bad and causing the PSU to think there is a problem and cause a shutdown. I had this happen recently when I accidentally tried using modular cables from a different PSU (600W PCP&C Silencer MK3) on the one I'm running now. It would instantly shut off. Luckily I didn't damage anything when that happened and all I had to do was sort through the cables since I had them all mixed up.

Anyway, all help would be appreciated. I was thinking that I could bodge a wire on the 5vSB, 12v and Gnd pins from the backside of the mobo 24pin socket with a soldering iron so I don't have to use the adapter anymore. This would void the warranty if I had to RMA the mobo for any reason. Another idea was to use a new short 24pin extension cable and make a new adapter to replace this old one by soldering the wires of the pigtail to the new extension cable. This adapter was the only real annoying thing I didn't like about the case when I got it. A more extreme way to handle it is to make a charging circuit for a small LiPo or NiMh 5v battery and have it charge off of the 12v pin on a 4pin molex and have the pigtail attached to the battery assembly. My machine is rarely off but I do miss the convenience of the power switch when I need it plus I have to keep the door of my case off so I can quickly get at the buttons on the mobo.


----------



## loop16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Ok I see. I have the P6T Deluxe v1 that I'm going to use for my daughter's PC soon. It had the aux cooling fan but it seemed to only want to snap in place on the left side heat sink (per your picture). The fins are specially designed for it to clasp on the heat sink. The other heat sink fins have a different design. You would think if they thought it was important enough to design the heat sink the way they did and include the fan in the retail box that it would fit both places or they would include two of them. It was included if you decided to watercool the CPU since there would be no air over the heat sinks. It's not a big deal though, I was just curious.
> 
> In the second pic it looks like your loop has a leak or did recently. White residue around one of the fittings on top.
> 
> No worries on the language barrier. I'm sure if I tried to communicate on a forum that had your native language I would be all over the place since I'm in the USA. As long as you're close on the ideas we can figure it out.










I had a leak because i changed waterblock and tubes from my watercooling set up with ek and xpc parts but nothing seriously happend just a small leaK


----------



## DOS_equis

Ok. Cool. It was just an observation.


----------



## Gomi

Managed to find 20 minutes today to start doing my custom loop, time is precious this week









Hopefully I will have the loop up and running on monday, one can only hope.

By the way, Alphacool Monsta in Push/Pull with Noctua Industrial 3000RPM (PWM) looks insane, with a total 138mm in thickness, it is really one of those times you look at something and with confidence can say 'Yup, thats gonna do alright'


----------



## cdnGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Managed to find 20 minutes today to start doing my custom loop, time is precious this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I will have the loop up and running on monday, one can only hope.
> 
> By the way, Alphacool Monsta in Push/Pull with Noctua Industrial 3000RPM (PWM) looks insane, with a total 138mm in thickness, it is really one of those times you look at something and with confidence can say 'Yup, thats gonna do alright'












Can't wait to see some photos!

I wish I had the funds to do a full loop on my Mac Pro....







but I will do some custom sleeving in the next little while at least...


----------



## Gomi

Managed to squeeze in 10 minutes on the system today - Amazing than one could ever hope for a weekend to FINISH, lol. Everything been measured and test fitted so there should be no problems with routing the tubing etc.

I took the time last night and filled the radiators and reservoir with destilled Water (Needed to flush it all anyway) - Needed to see if the frame could even support the weight, after applying even more pressure with my hands I was happy to discover there would be no problem at all









Quick mockup Pictures, no tubing yet, wires are a mess and have not bothered screwing in the stop caps into the radiators yet.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Managed to squeeze in 10 minutes on the system today - Amazing than one could ever hope for a weekend to FINISH, lol. Everything been measured and test fitted so there should be no problems with routing the tubing etc.
> 
> I took the time last night and filled the radiators and reservoir with destilled Water (Needed to flush it all anyway) - Needed to see if the frame could even support the weight, after applying even more pressure with my hands I was happy to discover there would be no problem at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick mockup Pictures, no tubing yet, wires are a mess and have not bothered screwing in the stop caps into the radiators yet.


Oh my God that is sexy


----------



## pipes

I've problem, with x58a-oc and xeon X5650, if i disable hyper-threading i take bsod, with driver video error


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I feel my x58 platform was smoother attached to my daily use SSD. The Z97 platofmr jams up sometimes while on chrome ._.


Weird bud, wouldnt expect a z97 setup to act all weird like that


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> I've problem, with x58a-oc and xeon X5650, if i disable hyper-threading i take bsod, with driver video error


Never overclocked with HT disabled, I always keep it on since I do mostly encoding and rendering... what are the pros and cons to disable HT? Always believed it was a plus in all cases... well unlike at the time of the heart warming Pentium 4 HT







even crazier is the amount of pipelines they had to put in there to get it to 3.6Ghz, with free winter heating as a gift...









Still have an IBM eServer xSeries 346 with 2 Xeons P4 2.8Ghz dual core 64 supposed to be at 135w each... (yeah right you could run a sauna with the heat it dissipate







)
So anyone mind just telling me whats best for HT? thanks!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Weird bud, wouldnt expect a z97 setup to act all weird like that


Correction to my post, platform









And yeah it was acting like that. Even with boost turned off at 4.2GHz and no EIST either.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Hey guys! I'd like to join, don't have my stuff yet since I just moved overseas.

I have a w3520 that I picked up. And a giga board and an x5650 I bought last week.

Anyways I like to run this by you guys since I want to be totally sure ditching my FX platform.
Someone commented this in another thread and would like some light shed in this.

"http://www.cpubenchmark.net/singleThread.html

i7-970: ~1370
FX-8350: ~1510

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html

i7-970: ~8500
FX-8350: ~9000

Old news IMO! Bulldozer was targeted to compete with nahalem. It was just very late. Not surprising that PD competes nicely with Gulftown/westmere.

The results off passmark are quite accurate when held up against other 3rd party testing of real world workloads from places like openbenchmarking. The performance falls right in line with that we should expect based on the traits of these architectures, which we can learn a great deal about from the following manual: http://www.agner.org/optimize/microarchitecture.pdf

The FX-8350 has less execution resources per core but achieves high saturation of the usable execution resources at high clock speeds in 1-thread-per-module workloads (~2.5 IPC maximum theoretical), thus, trades blows with westmere (~3 IPC maximum theoretical) in lightly threaded work. The saturation of the execution resources drops off as the decoder bottlenecks in more parallel workloads, so the 8 cores (~16 IPC maximum theoretical) wind up performing very similarly to rising saturation of the more resource heavy 6 cores of the westmere in highly threaded work (~18 IPC maximum theoretical)."

Maybe some real world benchmarks if anyone owns an FX? I know KANU benched the crap of of his, but maybe some running the 8350 and x5650 at the same clock speed both around 4.2-4.5 with the same amount of ram in dual channel?

Then maybe at the max clock speed FX at 5ghz and the hex at 4.5-4.8?

I'd really like to see if PD is an improvement even at the slightest to the x58 platform.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Never overclocked with HT disabled, I always keep it on since I do mostly encoding and rendering... what are the pros and cons to disable HT? Always believed it was a plus in all cases... well unlike at the time of the heart warming Pentium 4 HT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even crazier is the amount of pipelines they had to put in there to get it to 3.6Ghz, with free winter heating as a gift...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have an IBM eServer xSeries 346 with 2 Xeons P4 2.8Ghz dual core 64 supposed to be at 135w each... (yeah right you could run a sauna with the heat it dissipate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> So anyone mind just telling me whats best for HT? thanks!


If disable ht can gain fps in videogame and temp more down


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> If disable ht can gain fps in videogame and temp more down


No that's false.


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> If disable ht can gain fps in videogame and temp more down


I've heard this before too. I can see the temps being slightly cooler, but only in situations where you would normally use HT; in instances where you would be running more than 6 threads.

As for more fps, that only applies to old games that weren't coded to properly take advantage of multithreading. The idea IIRC was that a game that would run on a single thread would be slower because part of the core would be occupied with what ever task was being hyperthreaded instead of allowing full access to the entire core all the time.
There are people on this forum who owned 3770Ks and disabled HT because they were using it for gaming. Of course its a waste because it effectively became a 3570K at that point.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> I've heard this before too. I can see the temps being slightly cooler, but only in situations where you would normally use HT; in instances where you would be running more than 6 threads.
> 
> As for more fps, that only applies to old games that weren't coded to properly take advantage of multithreading. The idea IIRC was that a game that would run on a single thread would be slower because part of the core would be occupied with what ever task was being hyperthreaded instead of allowing full access to the entire core all the time.
> There are people on this forum who owned 3770Ks and disabled HT because they were using it for gaming. Of course its a waste because it effectively became a 3570K at that point.


I still disable HT on my 4930k for gaming, and not just for older games, even new stuff that is supposedly multi-threaded. I'd rather use 6 true cores, than 12 hyperthreads.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Then maybe at the max clock speed FX at 5ghz and the hex at 4.5-4.8?
> 
> I'd really like to see if PD is an improvement even at the slightest to the x58 platform.


I've owned a pile (heh, pun intended) of the piledriver chips, from the 6300 on up to the 9590. They can compete well in extremely threaded programs, however they fall flat on their face when IPC is what matters. For example, I mainly play World of Tanks, which is severely CPU bound and uses ~1.5 threads (one for engine, some of one for sound). An FX chip at 5.25ghz can't get me the same frame rate as a stock Haswell or my X5650 at 3.8-4.0ghz, and I'm talking 30%+ loss not just a couple FPS that doesn't matter. Not to mention to get the kind of clock speeds you need to really compete with Westmere you're looking at a whole lot of heat to dissipate. I want them to be worth it but I can't recommend them unless you know exactly what you'll be doing and how well it will run.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I've owned a pile (heh, pun intended) of the piledriver chips, from the 6300 on up to the 9590. They can compete well in extremely threaded programs, however they fall flat on their face when IPC is what matters. For example, I mainly play World of Tanks, which is severely CPU bound and uses ~1.5 threads (one for engine, some of one for sound). An FX chip at 5.25ghz can't get me the same frame rate as a stock Haswell or my X5650 at 3.8-4.0ghz, and I'm talking 30%+ loss not just a couple FPS that doesn't matter. Not to mention to get the kind of clock speeds you need to really compete with Westmere you're looking at a whole lot of heat to dissipate. I want them to be worth it but I can't recommend them unless you know exactly what you'll be doing and how well it will run.


I simply don't have the cooling to be running my FX at 5ghz daily.

Anyways I need proof!
Some benches


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Never overclocked with HT disabled, I always keep it on since I do mostly encoding and rendering... what are the pros and cons to disable HT? Always believed it was a plus in all cases... well unlike at the time of the heart warming Pentium 4 HT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even crazier is the amount of pipelines they had to put in there to get it to 3.6Ghz, with free winter heating as a gift...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have an IBM eServer xSeries 346 with 2 Xeons P4 2.8Ghz dual core 64 supposed to be at 135w each... (yeah right you could run a sauna with the heat it dissipate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> So anyone mind just telling me whats best for HT? thanks!


When I disabled HT could lower the voltage of my core i7 950 and also lower the temperature up to 7 degrees tutt or 4.2 ghz


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> No that's false.


From these tests it seems to be the opposite, with recent games, even if I wanted to just try with my setup I can get a few more frames
http://www.overclock.net/t/1484947/hyper-threaded-technology-tested


----------



## Kana-Maru

When I was running a lot of bench test in my X5660 review topic, I always wondered about the HT on vs HT off gaming performance. I always use HT since it appeared that it was beneficial. I guess I can run some test at 4.6Ghz. Core Temperature is no problem to me, but it would be interesting to see if it changes anything. I could run 4.2Ghz instead since most users hit 4Ghz-4.Ghz. I'll probably just run 4.6Ghz with some newer games and older games.


----------



## Gomi

Grrrrr - Unable to control CPU_FAN and all SYS_FAN speed. Tried everything from flashing the BIOS up and down, all combinations of fans on the headers, still no joy - Able to read the speed just fine - Unfortunately it refuses to change the speed on both fans and pump (I used this pump on other motherboards and it works just fine).

BIOS lets me change the FAN MODE from DISABLE -> VOLTAGE -> PWM . Tried them all, nothing.

Do you have ANY idea how loud 4 x 3000 RPM fans are? *LOL*

At least I will never need a hairdryer.


----------



## Gomi

Sorted, kindda, CPU_FAN is now controlled with SpeedFan and doing what I want it too.

As for all the SYS_FAN headers and my 4 X PWM fans, well I bought an EKWB 4-way PWM splitter ( http://www.ekwb.com/shop/accessories/cables/ek-cable-splitter-4-fan-pwm-extended.html ) - Reading the product description and one should THINK that a single 4-pin header on the motherboard would provide the speed change and the power would come from the PSU, well this s*** aint worth a penny, I should have googled it before I made the purchase, as there are loads of people having problems with it, seems it just reads the FAN speed and does not change it ..... Thank you for nothing EKWB.

Will get some 4-pin extenders tomorrow and see if that sorts it out, would love to avoid a fan controller .... Really really really.


----------



## Kana-Maru

For anyone that cares I've taken the time to put together a list of games with Hyper-Threading Enabled vs Hyper-Threading Disabled. Long story short it's a tie and pointless. Do what ever it is you want to do because my GTX 670s SLI says "who cares". I also noticed that games ran smoother with HT enabled. I'm personally keeping HT enabled. I also understand the theories around turning off HT.

I also have a list of the temperatures with HT on vs HT off. The temps are indeed cooler with HT off, but different is so minor that it's not worth turning HT off. I mean we are talking less than 0.2 - 1.5c on average overall. So all of that HT turned off makes cooler cores means nothing. Some games I benchmarked with HT on matched the same games with HT off.

Here is the list. Let me know what you guys think. There are plenty of list out there..........so I'll just add one for the Xeon X5660 - X58 category. I didn't get around to testing BF4.

All test performed with Nvida's 337.88 Drivers


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> For anyone that cares I've taken the time to put together a list of games with Hyper-Threading Enabled vs Hyper-Threading Disabled. Long story short it's a tie and pointless. Do what ever it is you want to do because my GTX 670s SLI says "who cares". I also noticed that games ran smoother with HT enabled. I'm personally keeping HT enabled. I also understand the theories around turning off HT.
> 
> I also have a list of the temperatures with HT on vs HT off. The temps are indeed cooler with HT off, but different is so minor that it's not worth turning HT off. I mean we are talking less than 0.2 - 1.5c on average overall. So all of that HT turned off makes cooler cores means nothing. Some games I benchmarked with HT on matched the same games with HT off.
> 
> Here is the list. Let me know what you guys think. There are plenty of list out there..........so I'll just add one for the Xeon X5660 - X58 category. I didn't get around to testing BF4.
> 
> All test performed with Nvida's 337.88 Drivers


Interesting work I have disable ht and I have gain more of 1,5° C around to 6/7 ° C with core i7 950
but can I know why take vcore same ht on?
I know ht off want less vcore


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> Interesting work I have disable ht and I have gain more of 1,5° C around to 6/7 ° C with core i7 950
> but can I know why take vcore same ht on?
> I know ht off want less vcore


Wait what? "but can I know why take vcore same ht on?" Are you asking if I can lower my Vcore if when I'm running HT off. If that is what you are asking then I'm not sure. I haven't actually tested lower vCore against Hyper-Threading Disabled. I also leave HT on whenever I overclock any CPU.

Fire Strike showed some pretty strong results when HT was enabled. The Graphics and Physics performed much better with HT on. I recorded all of the temps and they are very minor in differences just like the majority of the results I posted above.


----------



## DaveLT

What's the point of buying a high performance Intel like that and turning off HT? NONE!


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Wait what? "but can I know why take vcore same ht on?" Are you asking if I can lower my Vcore if when I'm running HT off. If that is what you are asking then I'm not sure. I haven't actually tested lower vCore against Hyper-Threading Disabled. I also leave HT on whenever I overclock any CPU.
> 
> Fire Strike showed some pretty strong results when HT was enabled. The Graphics and Physics performed much better with HT on. I recorded all of the temps and they are very minor in differences just like the majority of the results I posted above.


I wanted to know why, disabling ht can't lower vcore, doing the same with my old i7 950 could not, with x 5650 processors can't lower the vcore which gives me bsod with attributable video drivers


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What's the point of buying a high performance Intel like that and turning off HT? NONE!


I agree with that...
The new i7 without HT on is just a damn i5


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I agree with that...
> The new i7 without HT on is just a damn i5


And a non K version is like driving a sports car with a brick underneath the pedal


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> And a non K version is like driving a sports car with a brick underneath the pedal


Blame Intel for that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I agree with that...
> The new i7 without HT on is just a damn i5


More or less it is yes and wasting your 100$ too.


----------



## TheReciever

I blame the consumer for supporting that mentality lol


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I blame the consumer for supporting that mentality lol


i7 iz better! 8 core iz muzt!

Seriously though they really think i7s have 8 cores. Pfft. In that sense my xeon has 12


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> And a non K version is like driving a sports car with a brick underneath the pedal










love the comparison


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the comparison


Of course the Intel/Nvidia fanboy admin will tell you otherwise. (saying car analogies don't work)


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> i7 iz better! 8 core iz muzt!
> 
> Seriously though they really think i7s have 8 cores. Pfft. In that sense my xeon has 12


Hey if everyone knew everything about computers then we would likely make much less income lol, Im happy with those being content with ignorance in technology.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the comparison


Yeah I was admittedly a little proud of that one lol. Car analogies usually dont work despite how hard we try to make them work here on OCN
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Of course the Intel/Nvidia fanboy admin will tell you otherwise. (saying car analogies don't work)


Case and point lol


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Hey if everyone knew everything about computers then we would likely make much less income lol, Im happy with those being content with ignorance in technology.
> Yeah I was admittedly a little proud of that one lol. Car analogies usually dont work despite how hard we try to make them work here on OCN
> Case and point lol


At the same time we lose out because ... most of them have no knowledge that OEM computers are cheapened versions of what we do. Or that apple is the same thing under the bonnet

And also because of that Intel jack their prices sky high


----------



## TheReciever

We cant have everything lol. If everything was cheaper then managers wouldnt take as much caution in their purchasing decision and just get what ever looks good instead of what suits their needs, negating consultants.

I have never seen a business operate solely on apple hardware on an enterprise level, that would be a joke. I wouldnt be surprised though.

Intel charge what ever the hell they like I guess, because of the lack of competition and because of the fanboys screaming from the rooftops that AMD = L33T Fail. Personally if I were to go desktop again I would just hop back on the x58 for 300-400 (system) and throw in a x5650 and be set. I am hardly home since I work as a contractor in various locations so laptop is the way for me for now

It blows my mind that companies will spend the money on a E6440, when my own Y510p is cheaper and offers like 10x the performance too lol


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Of course the Intel/Nvidia fanboy admin will tell you otherwise. (saying car analogies don't work)


Well that one had the punch of an 18 wheeler through a brick wall







weeeeee bammmm so they can say anything they want... it wont change a thing


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> We cant have everything lol. If everything was cheaper then managers wouldnt take as much caution in their purchasing decision and just get what ever looks good instead of what suits their needs, negating consultants.
> 
> I have never seen a business operate solely on apple hardware on an enterprise level, that would be a joke. I wouldnt be surprised though.
> 
> Intel charge what ever the hell they like I guess, because of the lack of competition and because of the fanboys screaming from the rooftops that AMD = L33T Fail. Personally if I were to go desktop again I would just hop back on the x58 for 300-400 (system) and throw in a x5650 and be set. I am hardly home since I work as a contractor in various locations so laptop is the way for me for now
> 
> It blows my mind that companies will spend the money on a E6440, when my own Y510p is cheaper and offers like 10x the performance too lol


And I don't even have to point out that Lenovo laptops for me are a lot nicer and well built... I used to work at IBM and when they sold the PC division to lenovo I didn't notice a quality drop for my old T42s and T43 going to T61p, T500, T510, T410, T420 and X61 tablet...


----------



## TheReciever

Well I can only speak for the Lenovo unit I have, and its quite nice. Some quirky crap here and there when looking at it from an overclockers point of view but still an overall very nice machine


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> We cant have everything lol. If everything was cheaper then managers wouldnt take as much caution in their purchasing decision and just get what ever looks good instead of what suits their needs, negating consultants.
> 
> I have never seen a business operate solely on apple hardware on an enterprise level, that would be a joke. I wouldnt be surprised though.
> 
> Intel charge what ever the hell they like I guess, because of the lack of competition and because of the fanboys screaming from the rooftops that AMD = L33T Fail. Personally if I were to go desktop again I would just hop back on the x58 for 300-400 (system) and throw in a x5650 and be set. I am hardly home since I work as a contractor in various locations so laptop is the way for me for now
> 
> It blows my mind that companies will spend the money on a E6440, when my own Y510p is cheaper and offers like 10x the performance too lol


Design studios ... Thrash can mac pros.

And better built as well! I haven't got exactly very fond memories of Dell or HP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Well that one had the punch of an 18 wheeler through a brick wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weeeeee bammmm so they can say anything they want... it wont change a thing











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> And I don't even have to point out that Lenovo laptops for me are a lot nicer and well built... I used to work at IBM and when they sold the PC division to lenovo I didn't notice a quality drop for my old T42s and T43 going to T61p, T500, T510, T410, T420 and X61 tablet...


Well there is. My dad went from a T43 to a T61 and there was a noticable drop. They cheapened the fan used and the bottom intake vents became incredibly tiny.

1-2 years and the life of the heatsink fan is up. Luckily that happened to the one with the integrated AMD and not his current one that's fitted with a G80 Nvidia Quadro NVS 140M I think. that will die if it overheats







Heatsink without the fan is good enough for low usage though.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Design studios ... Thrash can mac pros.
> 
> And better built as well! I haven't got exactly very fond memories of Dell or HP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there is. My dad went from a T43 to a T61 and there was a noticable drop. They cheapened the fan used and the bottom intake vents became incredibly tiny.
> 
> 1-2 years and the life of the heatsink fan is up. Luckily that happened to the one with the integrated AMD and not his current one that's fitted with a G80 Nvidia Quadro NVS 140M I think. that will die if it overheats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heatsink without the fan is good enough for low usage though.


Still have an X61 tablet, T61 and T61p, all Core 2 Duo machines from 2008 and they are still working like new... as long you clean the dust inside once in a while


----------



## jetpak12

Hullo guys, been away for about a week and finally took the time to get caught up in the thread.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Ok I see. I have the P6T Deluxe v1 that I'm going to use for my daughter's PC soon.


Let me know if you OC that P6T Deluxe v1, because I have the same board and mine gives me a hard QPI wall around 212MHz BCLK, so I run it at 210 for my current OC. Just curious if your board has a similar limit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Managed to squeeze in 10 minutes on the system today - Amazing than one could ever hope for a weekend to FINISH, lol. Everything been measured and test fitted so there should be no problems with routing the tubing etc.
> 
> I took the time last night and filled the radiators and reservoir with destilled Water (Needed to flush it all anyway) - Needed to see if the frame could even support the weight, after applying even more pressure with my hands I was happy to discover there would be no problem at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick mockup Pictures, no tubing yet, wires are a mess and have not bothered screwing in the stop caps into the radiators yet.


I'll say it again *Gomi*: very cool build and can't wait to see more!







But what's wrong with distilled water? I run only distilled in my machine, plus a silver kill coil and haven't had any issues. I'd run molecular-grade pure water if I could, but that costs about $30 per liter, as opposed to regular distilled at the supermarket for about $0.50 per liter.









About the *HT discussion*, does anyone have any hard-info on whether HT has improved since Nehalem's implementation? Its pretty commonly thought that HT has improved since the P4 days, but I wonder if there is much difference between our setups and Haswell?

And to *Bradley*, if you see this, sorry to hear about your health, and I hope that each day brings some improvement until you're back up to 100%.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Hullo guys, been away for about a week and finally took the time to get caught up in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you OC that P6T Deluxe v1, because I have the same board and mine gives me a hard QPI wall around 212MHz BCLK, so I run it at 210 for my current OC. Just curious if your board has a similar limit.
> I'll say it again *Gomi*: very cool build and can't wait to see more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what's wrong with distilled water? I run only distilled in my machine, plus a silver kill coil and haven't had any issues. I'd run molecular-grade pure water if I could, but that costs about $30 per liter, as opposed to regular distilled at the supermarket for about $0.50 per liter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the *HT discussion*, does anyone have any hard-info on whether HT has improved since Nehalem's implementation? Its pretty commonly thought that HT has improved since the P4 days, but I wonder if there is much difference between our setups and Haswell?
> 
> And to *Bradley*, if you see this, sorry to hear about your health, and I hope that each day brings some improvement until you're back up to 100%.


Well there's not really any in point in molecular grade water since the moment you expose to the air it is already "poisoned"

HT didn't use to do jack but HT these days hasn't improved since Nehalem which means it offers at best 10-15% performance increase. Usually the thread scheduler is smart enough to shuffle hyperthreaded threads into cores that are unused if possible.


----------



## kpforce1

Well boys and girls.... If anyone is looking for an x58 board I think I may be getting rid of one shortly.







I ended up finally finding the EVGA x58 Micro board







and got it for a great price. Looks like the EVGA x58 SLi (758) i have may need to find a new home. It will be modded for the Westmere Xeon's to work of course







I'll let you all know what I do.

EDIT: looks like the x58 micro supports the westmere xeons with BIOS v83 and up. Saweet







v83 BIOS yes but still requires a hard mod that I have yet to find


----------



## EvilMonk

I'm so pissed 
That damn MSI X58 board is DOA
It does like 2 very close short beeps followed by 7 short beeps.
And I can't even open a dispute on paypal the web browser keep on failing to load the webpage every time I try to open it.








Lost 4 hours puting everything back together the cleanest I could in my old Antec 300 black illusion so I couldnt see any wire and now I'm stuck to all put it back in boxes


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Well boys and girls.... If anyone is looking for an x58 board I think I may be getting rid of one shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up finally finding the EVGA x58 Micro board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and got it for a great price. Looks like the EVGA x58 SLi (758) i have may need to find a new home. It will be modded for the Westmere Xeon's to work of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you all know what I do.
> 
> EDIT: looks like the x58 micro supports the westmere xeons with BIOS v83 and up. Saweet


I had so many headaches when I had mine, sent it back for a full refund. I REALLY wanted to like that board but I just couldnt get it working. Went with the Asus variant for Sandy at the time

May you fair better winds than I had


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I'm so pissed
> That damn MSI X58 board is DOA
> It does like 2 very close short beeps followed by 7 short beeps.
> And I can't even open a dispute on paypal the web browser keep on failing to load the webpage every time I try to open it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost 4 hours puting everything back together the cleanest I could in my old Antec 300 black illusion so I couldnt see any wire and now I'm stuck to all put it back in boxes


This is why you always always always bench test before assembly, even with brand new parts, for example here is my "custom" test bench on an old wal-mart PC desk with a 360mm radiator bolted to it (it is running my new 3570k installing windows right now as I post this):


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I'm so pissed
> That damn MSI X58 board is DOA
> It does like 2 very close short beeps followed by 7 short beeps.
> And I can't even open a dispute on paypal the web browser keep on failing to load the webpage every time I try to open it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost 4 hours puting everything back together the cleanest I could in my old Antec 300 black illusion so I couldnt see any wire and now I'm stuck to all put it back in boxes


Oh man, sorry to hear that very disappointing bad news. I would complain through your teeth and non stop bug the seller, unless they sold it as-is and not as a working unit. Sounds like an entire day lost of work really. Hope the seller or paypal makes it right for you. Good luck bud...


----------



## EvilMonk

Thanks guys.
The seller asked me to RMA it...
I can't even do it since I don't have the date of purchase and the purchase receipt...
I should have tested it on a bench... well I lost a whole day but was on vacation today... I received my dual 6 cores opteron HP Proliant DL385 G5p this afternoon so when I got too upset about the X58 I assembled it and started windows server 2012 r2 install.
Should be done soon.
Thanks for the cheering up guys... Its just a sucky day


----------



## EvilMonk

The seller refunded me and I just ordered a brand new Asus P6T SE on eBay.
Its brand new!!! so no stress, in box, sealed... thats an awesome deal...
180$ + shipping and I got the money back for the other already credited in my paypal. I just had to pay 52$ more than the other one I got that was DOA. Quite a good thing I can tell!!


----------



## Eebobb

I have the p6t se and used it for the xeon x5650 and a i7 920 C0 but watch the motherboard temps as my processors were throttling at 4 ghz. I had scythe 38m m 3000 rpm fans on the mobo trying to keep it cool. I put the xeon in my p6x58d premium and got way higher with my i7 930 (4.5 ghz) and so far 4.6 ghz with the xeon x5650 and I know I can squeeze more but I only had it a day to mess with it. BTW I flashed my p6t se to a p6t and it supporst SLI that way if you look in to it there is a post about it on here. I'll try and mess with it tomorrow if I can and post some screenshots and benches if I have some time.

Here is the post about cross flashing the p6t se to the p6t if you should want to use sli just be careful if you don't know what you're doing

http://www.overclock.net/t/586111/p6t-se-deal-thread-turned-discussion-cross-flash-to-p6t


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I'm so pissed
> That damn MSI X58 board is DOA
> It does like 2 very close short beeps followed by 7 short beeps.
> And I can't even open a dispute on paypal the web browser keep on failing to load the webpage every time I try to open it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost 4 hours puting everything back together the cleanest I could in my old Antec 300 black illusion so I couldnt see any wire and now I'm stuck to all put it back in boxes


Time to get your money back!

Sucks to hear that....

EDIT:

holy cow sweet deal, I guess it all works out huh!


----------



## Gomi

So - My little project been standing still for a few days - The EKWB ZMT tubing is simply to risky to use, it comes right through the fittings at even the slightest pull (And even when using EKWB fittings).

How do I know? Well, was inserting the memory and accidently rested my arm on a piece of tubing going from Radiator -> Reservoir - The tubing slid right out of the compression fitting and I had water EVERYWHERE - The whole system was turned off and power not even plugged in, so it have been soaking in rice for a few days and now is completely dry - Luckily everything is fine and no damage done.

I done Dry ice cooling, Phase change, countless of watercooling rigs and oil submerged systems - But that feeling when you see half a litre of water pour out on your precious hardware is .. Well, would not wish it on even my worst enemy - Luckily everything turned out right, and at least it did not happen with the system running and me in the kitchen cooking etc.

My new tubing arrived an hour ago so will spend the evening finishing the damn system.

A quick Google search turned up with this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1487844/ek-zmt-tube-and-compression-fittings/0_100

So not the only one with this problem.

Anyhow ....

In other news, I got another "Deal of the century!" - Took a chance and bought a "Mixed box of goodies", 80% of it was crap ... Until ...





Yes .. That *IS* a fully working X48 Asus Rampage Extreme, along with memory and a Q9650 ... Did I mention I paid 30USD for the whole box ?


----------



## Scorpion49

I don't mind the water as long as it isn't A) tap water or B) turned on









Spilled tons on my hardware over the years and never had anything die as long as I let it dry overnight.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> So - My little project been standing still for a few days - The EKWB ZMT tubing is simply to risky to use, it comes right through the fittings at even the slightest pull (And even when using EKWB fittings).
> 
> How do I know? Well, was inserting the memory and accidently rested my arm on a piece of tubing going from Radiator -> Reservoir - The tubing slid right out of the compression fitting and I had water EVERYWHERE - The whole system was turned off and power not even plugged in, so it have been soaking in rice for a few days and now is completely dry - Luckily everything is fine and no damage done.
> 
> I done Dry ice cooling, Phase change, countless of watercooling rigs and oil submerged systems - But that feeling when you see half a litre of water pour out on your precious hardware is .. Well, would not wish it on even my worst enemy - Luckily everything turned out right, and at least it did not happen with the system running and me in the kitchen cooking etc.
> 
> My new tubing arrived an hour ago so will spend the evening finishing the damn system.
> 
> A quick Google search turned up with this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1487844/ek-zmt-tube-and-compression-fittings/0_100
> 
> So not the only one with this problem.
> 
> Anyhow ....
> 
> In other news, I got another "Deal of the century!" - Took a chance and bought a "Mixed box of goodies", 80% of it was crap ... Until ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .. That *IS* a fully working X48 Asus Rampage Extreme, along with memory and a Q9650 ... Did I mention I paid 30USD for the whole box ?


Whoooaaa! Sweet deal!!


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> So - My little project been standing still for a few days - The EKWB ZMT tubing is simply to risky to use, it comes right through the fittings at even the slightest pull (And even when using EKWB fittings).
> 
> How do I know? Well, was inserting the memory and accidently rested my arm on a piece of tubing going from Radiator -> Reservoir - The tubing slid right out of the compression fitting and I had water EVERYWHERE - The whole system was turned off and power not even plugged in, so it have been soaking in rice for a few days and now is completely dry - Luckily everything is fine and no damage done.
> 
> I done Dry ice cooling, Phase change, countless of watercooling rigs and oil submerged systems - But that feeling when you see half a litre of water pour out on your precious hardware is .. Well, would not wish it on even my worst enemy - Luckily everything turned out right, and at least it did not happen with the system running and me in the kitchen cooking etc.
> 
> My new tubing arrived an hour ago so will spend the evening finishing the damn system.
> 
> A quick Google search turned up with this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1487844/ek-zmt-tube-and-compression-fittings/0_100
> 
> So not the only one with this problem.
> 
> Anyhow ....
> 
> In other news, I got another "Deal of the century!" - Took a chance and bought a "Mixed box of goodies", 80% of it was crap ... Until ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes .. That *IS* a fully working X48 Asus Rampage Extreme, along with memory and a Q9650 ... Did I mention I paid 30USD for the whole box ?


I hate you right now lol... Dude I've had my eyes out for another x48 RE for two years. I finally found a deal that came with some other components and a QX9650 and bought it two days ago.

I'll take that Q9650 off your hands though







. Tell me you are keeping the board?


----------



## Gomi

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I hate you right now lol... Dude I've had my eyes out for another x48 RE for two years. I finally found a deal that came with some other components and a QX9650 and bought it two days ago.
> 
> I'll take that Q9650 off your hands though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tell me you are keeping the board?


I buy 2-3 "Suprise boxes" a month - They are never more than 50USD a piece, once in awhile I get lucky - Usually I can recover the expenses by selling it off for internet systems and very seldom I loose out on it.

As for keeping the board, no idea - I do not really have any use for it and the whole Xeon 771 Sticker mod is not really something I wish to persue - I *DO* have a Der8auer DICE pot that I am yet to test, but I very highly doubt it will be on this gem - Might just clean it up and sell it, otherwise it will just be stored on an already overloaded hardware shelf in the basement.

Mmmmmm - QX9650, never owned one - There is an ES QX9650 for sale here in Denmark, hidden amongst loads of junk so noone really caught a whiff of it yet - Still, he wants 100USD for it - Not really sure its worth that much ... ES though, makes my belly tingle in a nice way


----------



## kpforce1

All the QX chips still go for $150 or so lol crazy. I would rather have a Q9650 though









Don't be scared to run that RE in some over clock sessions haha. Before I blew up some NB VRMs in my first one I had 1.7V going to it lol. RAM was at 2000 MHz two GTX 480s in SLi (used hypersli mod) and q9550 over 4Ghz. That board easily went 550 MHz on the FSB.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Time to get your money back!
> 
> Sucks to hear that....
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> holy cow sweet deal, I guess it all works out huh!


Hell yeah everything is working out great bud!!! I bought another GTX 470 for 80$ on ebay (I already have one) so I will be able to SLI them... I got a sweet corsair mid tower case that I will put everything in...
Its going to be my multimedia PC next to the 65" plasma in the my office... that way I can game on my PC when I want and watch movies + tweak some stuff out of it...


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> All the QX chips still go for $150 or so lol crazy. I would rather have a Q9650 though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be scared to run that RE in some over clock sessions haha. Before I blew up some NB VRMs in my first one I had 1.7V going to it lol. RAM was at 2000 MHz two GTX 480s in SLi (used hypersli mod) and q9550 over 4Ghz. That board easily went 550 MHz on the FSB.


Why a Q9650 over the QX9650?

Yah, I heard awesome tings about the REX, enough for me to mayyyyybe keep it - Dunno really, the cash it could possible bring in would allow me to retune my Phase at Piotres for a 315W load.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Why a Q9650 over the QX9650?
> 
> Yah, I heard awesome tings about the REX, enough for me to mayyyyybe keep it - Dunno really, the cash it could possible bring in would allow me to retune my Phase at Piotres for a 315W load.


Thats a nice freaking board there my friend... I'd keep it if I were you... or sell it to me


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Why a Q9650 over the QX9650?
> 
> Yah, I heard awesome tings about the REX, enough for me to mayyyyybe keep it - Dunno really, the cash it could possible bring in would allow me to retune my Phase at Piotres for a 315W load.


The Q is a better stepping vs the QX. I'm using water so I could clock them pretty evenly. Generally the Q is a better clocker with much less heat


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> I have the p6t se and used it for the xeon x5650 and a i7 920 C0 but watch the motherboard temps as my processors were throttling at 4 ghz. I had scythe 38m m 3000 rpm fans on the mobo trying to keep it cool. I put the xeon in my p6x58d premium and got way higher with my i7 930 (4.5 ghz) and so far 4.6 ghz with the xeon x5650 and I know I can squeeze more but I only had it a day to mess with it. BTW I flashed my p6t se to a p6t and it supporst SLI that way if you look in to it there is a post about it on here. I'll try and mess with it tomorrow if I can and post some screenshots and benches if I have some time.
> 
> Here is the post about cross flashing the p6t se to the p6t if you should want to use sli just be careful if you don't know what you're doing
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/586111/p6t-se-deal-thread-turned-discussion-cross-flash-to-p6t


Thanks for that!! I'll use that guide when I receive the mobo to get the 2 GTX 470 OC in SLI!!


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> false
> I buy 2-3 "Suprise boxes" a month - They are never more than 50USD a piece, once in awhile I get lucky - Usually I can recover the expenses by selling it off for internet systems and very seldom I loose out on it.
> 
> As for keeping the board, no idea - I do not really have any use for it and the whole Xeon 771 Sticker mod is not really something I wish to persue - I *DO* have a Der8auer DICE pot that I am yet to test, but I very highly doubt it will be on this gem - Might just clean it up and sell it, otherwise it will just be stored on an already overloaded hardware shelf in the basement.
> 
> Mmmmmm - QX9650, never owned one - There is an ES QX9650 for sale here in Denmark, hidden amongst loads of junk so noone really caught a whiff of it yet - Still, he wants 100USD for it - Not really sure its worth that much ... ES though, makes my belly tingle in a nice way


Dont worry too much about ES chips bud... I bought loads of them and never had any issues with them.
Xeons, i7, i7 640m, i7 2670qm, Xeon E5640, E5620, E5340, E5440 always were nice chips and I always could overclock them well...


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Hullo guys, been away for about a week and finally took the time to get caught up in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Ok I see. I have the P6T Deluxe v1 that I'm going to use for my daughter's PC soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you OC that P6T Deluxe v1, because I have the same board and mine gives me a hard QPI wall around 212MHz BCLK, so I run it at 210 for my current OC. Just curious if your board has a similar limit.
Click to expand...

Sure thing. I have a CPU I recently bought that I need to test. Are you on air with the clock you are trying to get? I don't have a full on WC setup, only an old Intel cooler that I pictured earlier in this thread.


----------



## EvilMonk

Just got myself a triple channel kit of Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600 C8 6Gb for 60$







now only need all the parts to arrive to have my new computar









**edit**
Well it seems I am not the proud owner of 2 Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600 C8 6Gb (12Gb total in 6 sticks) CAS 8 I paid 85$ shipping + customs included for the second kit.
So its 145$ shipped and customs paid for my 12Gb of Corsair DDR3 1600 C8.
Oh and remember when I was talking about buying a vidock 4++ to put in a GPU in my Quad core i7 ThinkPad T420 i7 2780QM 16Gb DDR3 1600C9?
I got a sweet Maxwell GPU powered MSI Twin FrozR Gaming GTX 750 Ti 2Gb and I should get my Vidock next tuesday by FedEX

So now for my new rig I'll have this stuff coming in or that I already have
1. P6T SE on Monday by UPS Express internationa
2. ASUS GTX 470 DirectCU (The guy I bought it from on eBay put an Accelero Xtreme IV on it (Its like a 90$ cooler) Accelero Xtreme IV on Newegg
3. SLI cable I ordered yesterday.
4. 12Gb (6x 2Gb) Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600 CAS 8
5. I already have a Galaxy GTX 470 Super OC so I might order another Accelero Xtreme IV for it
6. I already got my corsair H110i
7. I already got my Xeon x5650.
8. I already have my Antec Green 650w PSU
9. Corsair case that I should receive next monday or tuesday since it ships from canada.
10. I already have also 2 OCZ Agility 4 128 Gb and 1 OCZ Vertex 2 128Go + a 1tb seagate 7200k HD
11. I already have a Syba combo SATA 6Gbps 2 ports + 2 Ports USB 3.0 I got from newegg Syba Combo SATA & USB 3.0 card
12. I have an eSATA RocketRaid 622 2 ports 6Gbps I will also put in the computer
13. Just ordered an Asus DVD burner from newegg for 19$ shipping included just to install windows and when I need to have a dvd
And finally I have a 24" samsung 1080p monitor I'm not using anymore that I will use with this rig.

So that should give me a seriously nice rig to overclock and use as backup rig and for friends when they come home!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> So that should give me a seriously nice rig to overclock and use as backup rig and for friends when they come home!


A backup rig? LOL

Your backup rig is nicer than all my other 6 computers combined... backup rig







That is funny


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> A backup rig? LOL
> 
> Your backup rig is nicer than all my other 6 computers combined... backup rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is funny


Even backup backup rig









My main rig is my mac pro








Then my backup rig is my main rig shown in signature








Then this will be my backup rig's backup rig








But what you guys think about the SLI of GTX 470 OC? you think it will still be able to run everything on very high details in 1080p? Should I get another Accelero Xtreme IV for my Galaxy GTX 470 Super OC so both cards have the same cooling?

So I guess my new computer is a nice choice? Good thing that MSI x58 board arrived dead huh?









Oh and do you guys think I did a good choice getting the GTX 750 Ti 2Gb for my vidock? I wanted the latest architecture and it doesnt require any external power + its a twin frozr OC edition with 80mhz faster clock and 50mhz memory... you think its good?


----------



## Cata1yst

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> I have the p6t se and used it for the xeon x5650 and a i7 920 C0 but watch the motherboard temps as my processors were throttling at 4 ghz. I had scythe 38m m 3000 rpm fans on the mobo trying to keep it cool. I put the xeon in my p6x58d premium and got way higher with my i7 930 (4.5 ghz) and so far 4.6 ghz with the xeon x5650 and I know I can squeeze more but I only had it a day to mess with it. BTW I flashed my p6t se to a p6t and it supporst SLI that way if you look in to it there is a post about it on here. I'll try and mess with it tomorrow if I can and post some screenshots and benches if I have some time.
> 
> Here is the post about cross flashing the p6t se to the p6t if you should want to use sli just be careful if you don't know what you're doing
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/586111/p6t-se-deal-thread-turned-discussion-cross-flash-to-p6t


Theres a special bios you can flash that allows you to lock the +1x turbo multiplier without thermal throttling for the p6t series


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cata1yst*
> 
> T
> Theres a special bios you can flash that allows you to lock the +1x turbo multiplier without thermal throttling for the p6t series


Sweet can you tell us where to find it please?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

If your going SLI, make sure to start with a slightly higher IOH voltage just in case. If it runs out of the gate, then you can test lowering it back to defaults. How will you get that heatsink/fan in between both video cards?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> If your going SLI, make sure to start with a slightly higher IOH voltage just in case. If it runs out of the gate, then you can test lowering it back to defaults. How will you get that heatsink/fan in between both video cards?


say what?

Seem the cooler is this one which is a little smaller and no backplate.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Arctic-Cooling-Accelero-Xtreme-Plus-VGA-Cooler-Nvidia-AMD-ATI-NEW-IN-BOX-/111375398971?pt=US_Video_Card_GPU_Cooling&hash=item19ee7db83b&_uhb=1

Accelero Xtreme Plus II


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> say what?
> 
> Seem the cooler is this one which is a little smaller and no backplate.
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Arctic-Cooling-Accelero-Xtreme-Plus-VGA-Cooler-Nvidia-AMD-ATI-NEW-IN-BOX-/111375398971?pt=US_Video_Card_GPU_Cooling&hash=item19ee7db83b&_uhb=1
> 
> Accelero Xtreme Plus II


IOH voltage is for PCIe lanes no? The more high energy cards on the PCIe slots the more IOH voltage you may need. At least this is what I always been told.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> say what?
> 
> Seem the cooler is this one which is a little smaller and no backplate.
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Arctic-Cooling-Accelero-Xtreme-Plus-VGA-Cooler-Nvidia-AMD-ATI-NEW-IN-BOX-/111375398971?pt=US_Video_Card_GPU_Cooling&hash=item19ee7db83b&_uhb=1
> 
> Accelero Xtreme Plus II


PCIe IOH vcore voltage is stock of 1.1v for a single video card (default), two graphics cards you set to 1.15V, three graphics cards 1.2V and four cards may need IOH set to 1.25V. Unless you are using Auto. I may be wrong, but that is what I was told. So, I was just reminding you of this. Those are really nice coolers and I almost got one several years ago, but decided on a full cover water block at the last minute...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> IOH voltage is for PCIe lanes no? The more high energy cards on the PCIe slots the more IOH voltage you may need. At least this is what I always been told.
> PCIe IOH vcore voltage is stock of 1.1v for a single video card (default), two graphics cards you set to 1.15V, three graphics cards 1.2V and four cards may need IOH set to 1.25V. Unless you are using Auto. I may be wrong, but that is what I was told. So, I was just reminding you of this. Those are really nice coolers and I almost got one several years ago, but decided on a full cover water block at the last minute...


Ohhhh, never had to tweak that on my X58 SLI3 and I have 2 GTX 670 Super OC EVGA 4Gb in SLI... maybe its different with the other mobo I'll get...
Here is the card with the cooler modded.
The card is the reference design just like my Galaxy... I have the same holes at the back of the PCB where the fan is and it is the same dimension and connectors... I'll get another cooler like that one...






You guys think that with these OC cards in SLI I will be able to run games with high detail settings?


----------



## Cata1yst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Sweet can you tell us where to find it please?


No.

JK heres the thread for the Deluxe V1/V2 http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?210480-Asus-P6T-Deluxe-Discussion-Thread/page74


----------



## Eebobb

http://valid.x86.fr/s951k3


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> A backup rig? LOL
> 
> Your backup rig is nicer than all my other 6 computers combined... backup rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is funny


My backup rig is sorry compared to that!
It used to be a single core AM2 athlon! Then I stuffed a x3 450 in there bought used ddr2 and an 8800gts. Hahaha "backup rig".

This guy.... Hahaha


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Oh and do you guys think I did a good choice getting the GTX 750 Ti 2Gb for my vidock? I wanted the latest architecture and it doesnt require any external power + its a twin frozr OC edition with 80mhz faster clock and 50mhz memory... you think its good?


Heck yeah, the difference between 750ti is negligible.
Just overclock it! (Well if you can with that thing)

And dude that contraption is pretty sweet! I've never seen that before, well ive seen concept and jury rigged solutions!

But whoa! I'm impressed, so it only works a off express bus huh?
I wonder if they could make one with a beefy power supply one that can expand with an atx supply.

Do you mind explaining it a little more? And do new laptops even have express bus?!? I only remember it on the old government issue ones my dad brought home from work..


----------



## Gomi

First run - Have NOT tweaked anything, just used my "usual" X58 settings.

10 runs on *HIGH* in IBT to ensure stability - Do *NOT* mind the temperatures, the TIM still needs to cure (Yes, I still use a TIM that needs to cure - Have a giant tub of Ceramique 2 that I usually use for Phase Change).



VALIDATION LINK:

http://valid.x86.fr/wwpqqk


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> I wanted to know why, disabling ht can't lower vcore, doing the same with my old i7 950 could not, with x 5650 processors can't lower the vcore which gives me bsod with attributable video drivers


I've never attempted to disable HT and try to lower the Vcore. I wouldn't be able to tell you. That's up to Intel and their engineers. I might attempt it though, but I have no issues with the Xeon and low vCore at the moment.
---

You guys need to get your rigs ready because there are *X58 ONLY* challenges are incoming. It's more than likely going to be widespread since I'm thinking about making a post on the Benchmarking board as well. For anyone that attempts to derail or post results for any platform other than the Tylersburg\X58 platform [aka thread crapping\derail], I'm going to fight tooth and nail to get their results removed. It's more than likely going to be hard to keep up with all of the results to begin with so hopefully we will be able to keep that to a minimum.

Not all challenges will revolve around who can spend the most money on RAM, cooling, capacity or who can pump the most voltage in components etc. I guess I'll have to keep some of those challenges for those who want to feel that their money spent was worth it lol. Their will be many different challenges that almost all CPUs regardless of low or high frequencies that will be able to compete in the challenges. A lot of us love the platform so why not have our own challenges.









I just need to get around to spreading the word to other members in my X5660 Review topic who haven't seen post in awhile.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Heck yeah, the difference between 750ti is negligible.
> Just overclock it! (Well if you can with that thing)
> 
> And dude that contraption is pretty sweet! I've never seen that before, well ive seen concept and jury rigged solutions!
> 
> But whoa! I'm impressed, so it only works a off express bus huh?
> I wonder if they could make one with a beefy power supply one that can expand with an atx supply.
> 
> Do you mind explaining it a little more? And do new laptops even have express bus?!? I only remember it on the old government issue ones my dad brought home from work..


Well its able to support power up to 325w for GPUs... it has both 8 pins and 6 pins PCIe power connectors. I got the Vidock 4++ this one has the maximum power supply on it... it runs on an expresscard 34 bus on a x2 PCIe bus.

You can find more informations here.
http://www.villageinstruments.com/tiki-index.php?page=ViDock


----------



## Scorpion49

Well, the X58 setup is on the way out. I need more single core performance, unfortunately. Does $250 for the X5650, UD3R and 6GB sound fair to you guys?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well, the X58 setup is on the way out. I need more single core performance, unfortunately. Does $250 for the X5650, UD3R and 6GB sound fair to you guys?


You could even ask for more, it sounds like low to me... even very low bud...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> You could even ask for more, it sounds like low to me... even very low bud...


Eh, I don't want it sitting around. People who look for these know you can get the CPU for $90 and the boards are super overpriced on ebay so they almost never sell.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Ohhhh, never had to tweak that on my X58 SLI3 and I have 2 GTX 670 Super OC EVGA 4Gb in SLI... maybe its different with the other mobo I'll get...
> Here is the card with the cooler modded.
> The card is the reference design just like my Galaxy... I have the same holes at the back of the PCB where the fan is and it is the same dimension and connectors... I'll get another cooler like that one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys think that with these OC cards in SLI I will be able to run games with high detail settings?


Hey man I was looking at that cooler a few weeks ago. I thought about picking two of them up for better cooling. How are they? I only have the GTX 670 2GB Reference blower card.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Hey man I was looking at that cooler a few weeks ago. I thought about picking two of them up for better cooling. How are they? I only have the GTX 670 2GB Reference blower card.


Still waiting for the card... I ordered it on eBay... I got a brand new P6T SE since my MSI X58 was DOA and I wanted to put my GTX 470 super OC in SLI so I got this card that already has the cooler on it... I'm going to buy another one so I have matching coolers and I can overclock them more.
You guys think a SLI of GTX 470 Super OC 1.25Gb with a X5650 and 12Gb Corsair XMS3 1600 CAS8 will be powerful enough to run games in high to very high (not ultra) details?
Thanks


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Eh, I don't want it sitting around. People who look for these know you can get the CPU for $90 and the boards are super overpriced on ebay so they almost never sell.


I paid 180$ + shipping for a brand new P6T which is less powerful than your motherboard... and the ram is still expensive, prices are going up... I paid 145$ for 12 Gb of Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600 CAS 8, you offering a base cooler with that or not?
When I think of it, last time I ordered a triple channel kit of G.Skill Ripjaws CAS 8 12Gb DDR3 1600 it was around 100$... Brand new... for the Corsair I got, only 1 out of 2 kits is new...

*****EDIT*****
OHHHHHH YEAH!!!! 1000th post in this topic!!!! what do I win?!?


----------



## TheReciever

Your stay at the OCN hotel has been extended by 1 year. Cheers.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Your stay at the OCN hotel has been extended by 1 year. Cheers.


ROFL thanks...
Got my ViDock today...
Will let you know how that work with the MSI Gaming Twin Frozr GTX 750 Ti 2 Gb!!!
PS... Got my P6T SE as well... still smell new


----------



## Eebobb

Working on seeing how high I can get it for now and I'll post all my settings from 4 ghz and up and see if it can help some of you guys out a little.


----------



## iiNTEL

Hey guys. I have the Asus ROG extreme 3, I'm doing a full loop and already bought a 290x block and HK supremacy nickel block for my impending x5670/x5675 (waiting for a deal)

Now I was wondering if the motherboard waterblock for this board was any good or worth it and I was also wondering if there is a 6 slot ram cooler for the 24gb of ram I will dump into this big boy. Or do I use 2x 3 slot or 3x 2 slot ram blocks? I'm using dual 420mm rads so I think I have enough rad space for all of it right? Sorry for the questions. Just trying to learn before I burn holes in the wallet.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iiNTEL*
> 
> Hey guys. I have the Asus ROG extreme 3, I'm doing a full loop and already bought a 290x block and HK supremacy nickel block for my impending x5670/x5675 (waiting for a deal)
> 
> Now I was wondering if the motherboard waterblock for this board was any good or worth it and I was also wondering if there is a 6 slot ram cooler for the 24gb of ram I will dump into this big boy. Or do I use 2x 3 slot or 3x 2 slot ram blocks? I'm using dual 420mm rads so I think I have enough rad space for all of it right? Sorry for the questions. Just trying to learn before I burn holes in the wallet.


Yes it is a great option for cooling the full board, not to mention purdy, but I will be surprised if you find one. I gave up a long time ago lol. If your just going after 4-5ghz, you wont need it though, but if your looking for possible records over 5gz, I guess it couldn't hurt water cooling everything. I just installed the R3E extra tall sink on the NB and put a Antec SpotCool on it. That seems to work just fine for me.

RAM coolers? Are you seriously going to go that far with this 4 year old platform? I am going to assume your talking about a fan cooler for the ram sticks and not a water block for them, lol... I think Corsair makes a nice looking RAM cooler, and I see them on all kinds of builds. They should be universal and fit from 4 to 8 slots each I would think. I always thought the CORSAIR Vengeance looked really nice but not sure you will want a single fan option. My ram at 1600 mhz always feels cold to the touch, not sure why that is though. lol they CLEARLY do not need fan coolers on them.

EDIT: Or the Corsair Dominator Airflow Platinum LED Fan, now that looks sweeeeet for a RAM cooler.


----------



## iiNTEL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yes it is a great option for cooling the full board, not to mention purdy, but I will be surprised if you find one. I gave up a long time ago lol. If your just going after 4-5ghz, you wont need it though, but if your looking for possible records over 5gz, I guess it couldn't hurt water cooling everything. I just installed the R3E extra tall sink on the NB and put a Antec SpotCool on it. That seems to work just fine for me.
> 
> RAM coolers? Are you seriously going to go that far with this 4 year old platform? I am going to assume your talking about a fan cooler for the ram sticks and not a water block for them, lol... I think Corsair makes a nice looking RAM cooler, and I see them on all kinds of builds. They should be universal and fit from 4 to 8 slots each I would think. I always thought the CORSAIR Vengeance looked really nice but not sure you will want a single fan option. My ram at 1600 mhz always feels cold to the touch, not sure why that is though. lol they CLEARLY do not need fan coolers on them.
> 
> EDIT: Or the Corsair Dominator Airflow Platinum LED Fan, now that looks sweeeeet for a RAM cooler.


Ok fair enough. I guess all I have left are fittings, tubing, and the CPU. Getting close


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iiNTEL*
> 
> Ok fair enough. I guess all I have left are fittings, tubing, and the CPU. Getting close


I was actually going to get a RAM cooler, but when I reached in, on my already overcloked system I found my ram to feel like frozen metal. Funny I was actually quite upset because the coolers looked so cool. I am utterly shocked how cool these sticks run, easily cooler than any other part in my system. I even had to fire up Prime95 and do a lot of RAM testing to see if they would get warm... No dice, they stayed very cool to the touch the entire time with near 100% utilization. Go figure, wish my CPU was like that, haha. My old DDR400 BH5's at 1-1-1-5-1T, would have cooked your skin at first touch.


----------



## loop16

Hello, i have a very strange issue with my rig xeon x5650 and my asus p6td deluxe mobo, My system is full stable at 4.39Ghz 

as you can see i'm using x20 multi otherwise if i choose x22 multi my motherboard drops multi x20 no matter my selection. After searching the net i found if i turn off intel EIST then i ca choose x22 multi and i achieved bclk206 with x22multi 4.53Ghz, and the strange stuff starts here.
Despite all seems nice my multi stays x22 cpuz shows the right frequency 4.53, and cinebench also 4.53Ghz and i'm happy, then id AIDA 64 benchmaks and cinebench 11.5 and 15 . BUT my score in all benchmarks above is lower despite my higher frequency, my whole system is stable is not that my issue.
Forget to mention that cpu frequency appears right and from aida 64 cpuid also


----------



## Eebobb

This is the highest I can get to is a little over 4.8 ghz but its not stable and it's hard enough getting 4.7 stable but 4.6 and under I have gotten stable. http://valid.x86.fr/sm11iv Here is a bunch of notepads of the settings I used on my asus p6x58d Premium with a xeon x5650

Xeonx56504Ghz.txt 1k .txt file



Xeonx56504.3Ghz.txt 1k .txt file


Xeonx56504.4Ghz.txt 1k .txt file


Xeonx56504.7Ghz.txt 1k .txt file


Xeonx56504Ghz.txt 1k .txt file
HMENT]ACHMENT]


----------



## loop16

Thanks a lot i think cpu tm which i always have it enable all the time seems to me is my issue, other than that my mobo lacks Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode option


----------



## Eebobb

You're welcome







If anyone needs me to try something or run some benches or some settings let me know and I'll give it a shot.


----------



## loop16




----------



## Frag Mortuus

Hey guys,

I just bought an X5650 from eBay for a whopping $78. This is to be an upgrade from an i7-920. I hope to have it by the end of the week









I have a favor to ask of you good folks. I have my i7 overclocked by using the "Dummy OC" feature on my MoBo (which only ups it from 2.66Ghz to 3.2Ghz), so I really don't know how to overclock for real, but would like to learn. I have read a thread on here about OC'ing the i7-920 and it was incredibly thorough, however a lot of the settings it tells you to change don't exist on my MoBo ( or they may just be named something different). Would you all help me learn what to do to OC my X5650 to around 4.0Ghz? I understand that all chips are created differently and that not all of them can achieve the highest of OCs but I would love to try and learn along the way.

THANKS!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> RAM coolers? Are you seriously going to go that far with this 4 year old platform? I am going to assume your talking about a fan cooler for the ram sticks and not a water block for them, lol... I think Corsair makes a nice looking RAM cooler, and I see them on all kinds of builds. They should be universal and fit from 4 to 8 slots each I would think. I always thought the CORSAIR Vengeance looked really nice but not sure you will want a single fan option. My ram at 1600 mhz always feels cold to the touch, not sure why that is though. lol they CLEARLY do not need fan coolers on them.
> 
> EDIT: Or the Corsair Dominator Airflow Platinum LED Fan, now that looks sweeeeet for a RAM cooler.


Meh. Corsair fans. Overpriced pieces of junk. But anyway, RAM hardly runs hot unless you have a Corsair ram kit.
Or a extreme kit like G.Skill TridentX


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> RAM coolers? Are you seriously going to go that far with this 4 year old platform? I am going to assume your talking about a fan cooler for the ram sticks and not a water block for them, lol... I think Corsair makes a nice looking RAM cooler, and I see them on all kinds of builds. They should be universal and fit from 4 to 8 slots each I would think. I always thought the CORSAIR Vengeance looked really nice but not sure you will want a single fan option. My ram at 1600 mhz always feels cold to the touch, not sure why that is though. lol they CLEARLY do not need fan coolers on them.
> 
> EDIT: Or the Corsair Dominator Airflow Platinum LED Fan, now that looks sweeeeet for a RAM cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh. Corsair fans. Overpriced pieces of junk. But anyway, RAM hardly runs hot unless you have a Corsair ram kit.
> Or a extreme kit like G.Skill TridentX
Click to expand...

Yeah like I said I have not had hot ram since my BH5 days. Warm maybe but not hot enough for a fan. But I have not done any serious ram over clocking since then either. I just don't feel it provides anything worth doing so.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## harrison2112

Hey everyone I have an Alienware Area 51 x58 j560m that I would like to use with a xeon x5650, are they compatible? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

That depends on its board. What board did they use as a base for their system? I would send Alienware an email.


----------



## harrison2112

The board is the x58 j560m


----------



## EvilMonk

Hey guys take a look at my vidock results with my T420 with the GTX 750 Ti twin frozr 2Gb... its quite good actually... and it all goes through the thinkpad LCD via nVidia Optimus so I just have to hook the vidock to the expresscard 34 slot and thats it... no need to hook anything else.

http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2213097
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2408330

Its running on skydiver and firestrike on my i7 ES 2670QM ES 2.2 Ghz CPU with turbo disabled because its a 14" laptop and the cooler is having a hard time to follow with the vidock PCIe link to handle... let me know what you guys think about it... I find it quite cool to be able to bring back that laptop to 2014... I will try it out with a GTX 680 later on this evening after I'm done with the P6T SE / X5650 build!!!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah like I said I have not had hot ram since my BH5 days. Warm maybe but not hot enough for a fan. But I have not done any serious ram over clocking since then either. I just don't feel it provides anything worth doing so.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Mind you all enthusiast RAM are just well binned versions of the "valueRAM". Corsair is very tight these days with their binning so they usually run hot as hell at rated speeds and won't OC.

Usually you can tell how well it clocks by running it at rated speeds and check temps. If below what you call average across most RAMs you get then it's a better clocker than your average. Some/Most RAMs don't have thermosensors so do invest in a IR thermometer (they are cheap anyway) if you want to take it seriously


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Mind you all enthusiast RAM are just well binned versions of the "valueRAM". Corsair is very tight these days with their binning so they usually run hot as hell at rated speeds and won't OC.
> 
> Usually you can tell how well it clocks by running it at rated speeds and check temps. If below what you call average across most RAMs you get then it's a better clocker than your average. Some/Most RAMs don't have thermosensors so do invest in a IR thermometer (they are cheap anyway) if you want to take it seriously


Got a link to a descent IR thermometer?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Got a link to a descent IR thermometer?


http://www.dx.com/p/1-2-lcd-digital-infrared-thermometer-orange-black-123695


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrison2112*
> 
> The board is the x58 j560m


You might not be able to boot on Xeon cores - pick up a cheap E5520 on the Bay to try.

OEM and server boards usually omit microcode for chips not qualified by the vendor for the boards, which sucks but is understandable.

@RAM cooling

Anyone know where I can get server DIMM-style heatspreaders? I've fallen out of love with my Vengeance fins, and love the look of my ECC RDIMM (that I can't use)


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> You might not be able to boot on Xeon cores - pick up a cheap E5520 on the Bay to try.
> OEM and server boards usually omit microcode for chips not qualified by the vendor for the boards, which sucks but is understandable.
> 
> @RAM cooling
> Anyone know where I can get server DIMM-style heatspreaders? I've fallen out of love with my Vengeance fins, and love the look of my ECC RDIMM (that I can't use)


How about these? No exactly the same but similar.


----------



## EvilMonk

P6T SE flashed with P6T bios and running X5650 with H110 @ stock for now since I'm only installing windows... will begin overclocking soon


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> P6T SE flashed with P6T bios and running X5650 with H110 @ stock for now since I'm only installing windows... will begin overclocking soon


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

FOUND WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR!

this is the best list of westmere compatibility, leave it to the freaking Germans to make a decent list instead of haphazard and random posts.

(Translated in English w/Google)

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&nv=1&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/kompatible-gulftown-westmere-ep-boards-699837.html&usg=ALkJrhjA-4vPqpEs3nmBV1MjuSx-1YdHGw

If this could be added to the OP @Kana-Maru then that would help others looking for a consise list of mobo+westmere ep compatibility!

EDIT:
this link is helpful as well, its another list (its older, and may be outdated compared to the first link)

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2335636


----------



## EvilMonk

Okay guys, good news.
Running the X5650 on the P6T SE with the P6T bios and the tweaks I was told by the great gentleman earlier here about disabling both the floppy controller and jmicron ide controller and everything is now working great. Running the X5650 @ 4.6 Ghz on the H110 @ 1.3v... I only got 2 XMS3 sticks for now so I run them at 1600 8-8-8-24-1T 1.65v and its just rock stable after 3 hours of Intel Burn Test so now I can't wait to get the rest of the RAM... I'm starting to think that the P6T is better than my eVGA SLI3... I installed my Combo USB3 / SATA3 Card with both OCZ Agility 4 128 Gb SATA3 and its recognized out of the box as an AHCI controller by windows 8.1... the Etron USB 3.0 controller is as well. Just had to install the NEC renesas other USB 3.0 controller I have plugged in. Plugged in the Asus DVD burner I got for 19$ and the GTX 470 Super OC... Just waiting for the modded Asus GTX 470 DirectCU with the Arctic Accelero II plus cooler now to have my backup backup rig up and running finally!


----------



## Eebobb

Nice !! Let me know if you need some settings I made a bunch from 4 ghz and up if you need them


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> Nice !! Let me know if you need some settings I made a bunch from 4 ghz and up if you need them


For sure brother...
Every knowledge you can share with me about your experience would be greatly appreciated...
I've been away from asus for years now and I'm quite rusty... I've been on eVGA, Gigabyte, MSI and its been a couple years since I had an Asus board (Not even on X58 platform)
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Eebobb

What are your setting for the 4.6 you have now ? I know mine takes a nice amount more volts than you for 4.6 if you take 1.3


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> You might not be able to boot on Xeon cores - pick up a cheap E5520 on the Bay to try.
> OEM and server boards usually omit microcode for chips not qualified by the vendor for the boards, which sucks but is understandable.
> 
> @RAM cooling
> Anyone know where I can get server DIMM-style heatspreaders? I've fallen out of love with my Vengeance fins, and love the look of my ECC RDIMM (that I can't use)


Damn, I have the same looking hynix RAM in my Mac Pro 2010... Except its 8 Gb DIMMs (I'm not freaking rich







) and its PC-10600R







I really love those semi shiny server sticks... they are not even Mac Pro sticks... I got 12 of them for my dual 6 cores X5650 DL360 G6 and I decided to put 6 in my Mac Pro and 6 in the HP + 6 x 4Gb sticks for a total of 72 Gb... since its dual rank RAM it all still runs at 1333mhz at 2 sticks per channel so its all good... oh and before I tried the XMS3 in the P6T SE I used some HP non registered ECC DDR3 1333 and it worked perfectly with a E5530 to flash the bios to the latest P6T bios to support Westmere EP chips... quite cool


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> How about these? No exactly the same but similar.


I just set the CPU to 1.3 then all the rest I set to the first voltage that turned yellow (some of those are not even in the warning zone on my EVGA X58 SLI3. I just didnt touch PCIe and the ones after PCIe... wait I'll go in my office where the computer is to write them down.


----------



## Gomi

Baaaah, I have a so called unholy trinity that I need to problemsolve ( CPU, Motherboard, PSU ).

Had 3 sudden reboots now, under load and idle at desktop - Power will cut for a second then the system runs again, but fans and pump will run 100% and the system never posts. Leaving the system off for a minute or so solves it and everything works again after that.

Ran Memtest for 12 hours, no errors.

CPU does never exceed 60C under load, all settings are well within safe margins (Vcore, CPU PLL etc).

3V, 5V and 12V on the PSU looks fine.

Northbridge temperature is within acceptable range for X58, though I did place a fan on it - only to have my 3rd reboot 10 minutes later.

I have a brand new AX860i that I will test with - the current PSU, a 1200W silverstone IS a few years old, so hoping that is the problem, the error points towards it - The whole issue with fand and pump running at 100% and no posting, if I recall correctly, is because the X58 does NOT like sudden power problems.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Baaaah, I have a so called unholy trinity that I need to problemsolve ( CPU, Motherboard, PSU ).
> 
> Had 3 sudden reboots now, under load and idle at desktop - Power will cut for a second then the system runs again, but fans and pump will run 100% and the system never posts. Leaving the system off for a minute or so solves it and everything works again after that.
> 
> Ran Memtest for 12 hours, no errors.
> 
> CPU does never exceed 60C under load, all settings are well within safe margins (Vcore, CPU PLL etc).
> 
> 3V, 5V and 12V on the PSU looks fine.
> 
> Northbridge temperature is within acceptable range for X58, though I did place a fan on it - only to have my 3rd reboot 10 minutes later.
> 
> I have a brand new AX860i that I will test with - the current PSU, a 1200W silverstone IS a few years old, so hoping that is the problem, the error points towards it - The whole issue with fand and pump running at 100% and no posting, if I recall correctly, is because the X58 does NOT like sudden power problems.


Hmmm.... do you have your BIOS set to automatically restart after loss of power? Make sure that you do not have that "feature" on to make sure if it goes off it stays off... so you know it lost power. Also, does it do this when the CPU/board is running at "stock" speeds?


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Hmmm.... do you have your BIOS set to automatically restart after loss of power? Make sure that you do not have that "feature" on to make sure if it goes off it stays off... so you know it lost power. Also, does it do this when the CPU/board is running at "stock" speeds?


Sorted.

Had to tip my bench over (But thank god for using a bench and not a case) and SUPRISE .... PSU fan was not spinning at all, even when running IBT for an hour - You can not imagine how hot it was to the touch. Had to open it and swap the fan, ran IBT and it started to spin - Now stressing it.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Sorted.
> 
> Had to tip my bench over (But thank god for using a bench and not a case) and SUPRISE .... PSU fan was not spinning at all, even when running IBT for an hour - You can not imagine how hot it was to the touch. Had to open it and swap the fan, ran IBT and it started to spin - Now stressing it.


ahahaha...... why did I not even think of that. I had a test rig do the same thing just two weeks ago. Pulled the cover off and sure enough the PSU fan wasn't moving at all. I touched the PSU housing and it was very hot. Glad you found the culprit and sorry I forgot about the PSU oven scenario


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> ahahaha...... why did I not even think of that. I had a test rig do the same thing just two weeks ago. Pulled the cover off and sure enough the PSU fan wasn't moving at all. I touched the PSU housing and it was very hot. Glad you found the culprit and sorry I forgot about the PSU oven scenario


Aw damn bad luck both of you


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> ahahaha...... why did I not even think of that. I had a test rig do the same thing just two weeks ago. Pulled the cover off and sure enough the PSU fan wasn't moving at all. I touched the PSU housing and it was very hot. Glad you found the culprit and sorry I forgot about the PSU oven scenario


Good thing you found the culprit!


----------



## Gomi

Yah - I was really heading into "battle" expecting the worst. Luckily the Whole operation took about 15 minutes and I was back in business. Leason learned, remember to check those fans Guys!


----------



## DaveLT

Folks,
http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=146758&postcount=25

I still don't get I get a higher bench going up to 2800MHz uncore when I'm on 1600







EDIT : I'm using DC that's why


----------



## Gomi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Folks,
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=146758&postcount=25
> 
> I still don't get I get a higher bench going up to 2800MHz uncore when I'm on 1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : I'm using DC that's why
> 
> When you have TC it wouldn't matter much after 1.5x


I dont get it, lol - As a X58A-OC user (I saw he mentioned the board) what is in it for me? I laymans terms


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> I dont get it, lol - As a X58A-OC user (I saw he mentioned the board) what is in it for me? I laymans terms


I don't quite understand either.









EDIT : http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2307275


----------



## TheReciever

I still have my Corsair triple channel kit since a small part of me itching to get back into the x58 scene for a 3rd time lol


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I still have my Corsair triple channel kit since a small part of me itching to get back into the x58 scene for a 3rd time lol


You can give em to me, an x58 virgin......


----------



## Kana-Maru

Running more SSD test.


----------



## Eebobb




----------



## Eebobb

Here is all my bios settings I used to get from 4 to 4.7 ghz if some of you guys would like to try them. I'm sure some can use some tweaking but they work good for me I used 2 different kinds of ram and noted which ones I used in the bios settings. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231466 & http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145224

I also used this to get past the blue screens - http://www.overclock.net/t/940091/bsod-codes-when-ocing-must-have-info

Xeonx56504GhzGskill12gb.txt 1k .txt file


Xeonx56504.2GhzCorsair6gb.txt 1k .txt file


Xeonx56504.3GhzGskill12gb.txt 1k .txt file


Xeonx56504.4GhzGskill12gb.txt 2k .txt file


Xeonx56504.5GhzCorsair6gb.txt 1k .txt file


Xeonx56504.6GhzCorsair6gb230x20.txt 1k .txt file


Xeonx56504.6GhzCorsair6gb210x22.txt 2k .txt file


Xeonx56504.7GhzGskill12gb.txt 1k .txt file


----------



## DaveLT

X5650 price has gone down again ... time to snatch another.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> X5650 price has gone down again ... time to snatch another.


What it went down $10?!?!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> What it went down $10?!?!


Yup. 10$.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Yup. 10$.


I bought mine freaking 2 weeks ago. Should've waited...

I can only imagine what the guys who bought them for a lot more feel like...


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> I bought mine freaking 2 weeks ago. Should've waited...
> 
> I can only imagine what the guys who bought them for a lot more feel like...


My mate bought it a few months ago for 100USD before the price came down like a huge rock ... I bought mine for 50USD

I feel for him. He hasn't finished his rig either @Razroid


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I hope the chips with a 25 multi make it down to a price of around 100. I want 5ghz and do not want to run higher than 200 uclk.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I hope the chips with a 25 multi make it down to a price of around 100. I want 5ghz and do not want to run higher than 200 uclk.


What a shame it will probably never happen but 5GHz chip? Pretty huge energy sucker.







and probably faster than a sandy 6 @ 4.6








WAIT WUT. X5670 might have 25 multi but ... it seems like a long way for price to come down and also I don't think they will do 5 easily or even ... hardly will they


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What a shame it will probably never happen but 5GHz chip? Pretty huge energy sucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and probably faster than a sandy 6 @ 4.6


As I mentioned before, my home and all electronics are powered by 12kW solar array, so not really concerned with energy consumption







although I do admit one of the main reasons I dumped my 930 for this 5650 was for the little bit of power savings. My panels are e-Series Sunpower panels, currently considered the worlds highest quality panels with a guaranteed minimum 25 year life expectancy, even against killer hail (although they mentioned they will probably still be working in 40 years). These are identical to the ones the power companies usually purchase because they currently have the least yearly degradation of any other known panel... Now the electronics that control them are another story, they only have a 8 year life span on average, but also come with a 25 year warranty. You just have to pray the company is around when they go kaput, hahaha... I doubt I will be laughing when that happens though, or even be alive by that time... Cost was $63K but the gov paid for more than half of it, and the employer paid the rest as part of the retirement bonus. If your wondering why go solar, well the electric in NM is 100% produced by coal, which means bills are now up and around $500 monthly for large household families. Do the math, the Solar array cost is a massive reduction when you consider the cost of energy, the HUGE amount it is expected to rise as coal/fuel depletes (we both know there will not be any coal in 25 years considering todays consumption rates). In the next 25 years we would have paid out $150,000.00 absolute minimum, and this is with no rise in energy cost, which is considered virtually impossible by every scientist on the planet (cost went up 3% this year AFTER we put in the panels, so already showing its usefulness as the Sun did not complain once about costs of operation, lol). Quite frankly this was probably the single most intelligent decision this family ever made, and all we had to give up was the spot of land we used for playing Horse Shoes, LOL. Last year at this time the monthly bill was $475, last month was less than $10 thanks to it still being grid-tied (that is the fee you have to pay for using the power company as a battery backup). Nice setup eh?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> WAIT WUT. X5670 might have 25 multi but ... it seems like a long way for price to come down and also I don't think they will do 5 easily or even ... hardly will they


Hmm, I was thinking more along the lines of a 5675, but I am not sure what multis are available with what cpu's. I just hope my R3E and water cooling can handle 5ghz for a daily. But I somehow doubt it. Maybe 4.5ghz would be more realistic for a daily? lol, and if that is the case I'm not interested in another chip...


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> As I mentioned before, my home and all electronics are powered by 12kW solar array, so not really concerned with energy consumption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although I do admit one of the main reasons I dumped my 930 for this 5650 was for the little bit of power savings. My panels are e-Series Sunpower panels, currently considered the worlds highest quality panels with a guaranteed minimum 25 year life expectancy, even against killer hail (although they mentioned they will probably still be working in 40 years). These are identical to the ones the power companies usually purchase because they currently have the least yearly degradation of any other known panel... Now the electronics that control them are another story, they only have a 8 year life span on average, but also come with a 25 year warranty. You just have to pray the company is around when they go kaput, hahaha... I doubt I will be laughing when that happens though, or even be alive by that time... Cost was $63K but the gov paid for more than half of it, and the employer paid the rest as part of the retirement bonus. If your wondering why go solar, well the electric in NM is 100% produced by coal, which means bills are now up and around $500 monthly for large household families. Do the math, the Solar array cost is a massive reduction when you consider the cost of energy, the HUGE amount it is expected to rise as coal/fuel depletes (we both know there will not be any coal in 25 years considering todays consumption rates). In the next 25 years we would have paid out $150,000.00 absolute minimum, and this is with no rise in energy cost, which is considered virtually impossible by every scientist on the planet (cost went up 3% this year AFTER we put in the panels, so already showing its usefulness as the Sun did not complain once about costs of operation, lol). Quite frankly this was probably the single most intelligent decision this family ever made, and all we had to give up was the spot of land we used for playing Horse Shoes, LOL. Last year at this time the monthly bill was $475, last month was less than $10 thanks to it still being grid-tied (that is the fee you have to pay for using the power company as a battery backup). Nice setup eh?
> 
> Hmm, I was thinking more along the lines of a 5675, but I am not sure what multis are available with what cpu's. I just hope my R3E and water cooling can handle 5ghz for a daily. But I somehow doubt it. Maybe 4.5ghz would be more realistic for a daily? lol, and if that is the case I'm not interested in another chip...


The power company should be paying you for the electricity you give back to the grid.

And your company paid for half as a retirement gift! Whoaaa!

And how does your backup battery power work?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> The power company should be paying you for the electricity you give back to the grid.
> 
> And your company paid for half as a retirement gift! Whoaaa!
> 
> And how does your backup battery power work?


It is grid tie (so far), so during the nights, the electric company gives back the energy we did not use during the days. The power company is considered the battery backup. When the power company goes down due to unforeseen circumstances, we also go down (you cant be murdering the power company workers who will undoubtedly be working on the grid when it goes down, so by law your solar array has to go down too). It is at this time I flip a switch, fire up the genie and immediately the solar array takes over. The genie is put into a low rpm running/fuel saving state and this keeps the Solar panels thinking everything is fine. Once the indication light at the power meter comes back on, I then know the electric company is back up and running, so it is then I can simply flip a switch and turn off the genie. Everything is pretty straightforward and simple designed. I admit I want some batteries for a serious emergency, but man really good ones cost like pure gold and are still not up to par. I am waiting for lithium technology to really take off soon I pray (we are still in our infancy where lithium is concerned). Theoretically speaking, Lithium is capable of holding 600 times more energy than normal flooded batteries, but the technology is just not there yet. Recently scientists managed to get enough energy pushed into a lithium battery the size of a thumbnail that was equivalent to a big flooded Semi truck battery, and they believe they can do better. Chances are though I may need to just get some forklift batteries on sale somewhere someday and be done with it.


----------



## Blindsay

amazing how much the cost of electric varies, it would take me about 100yrs to offset the cost of those solar panels lol


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> As I mentioned before, my home and all electronics are powered by 12kW solar array, so not really concerned with energy consumption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although I do admit one of the main reasons I dumped my 930 for this 5650 was for the little bit of power savings. My panels are e-Series Sunpower panels, currently considered the worlds highest quality panels with a guaranteed minimum 25 year life expectancy, even against killer hail (although they mentioned they will probably still be working in 40 years). These are identical to the ones the power companies usually purchase because they currently have the least yearly degradation of any other known panel... Now the electronics that control them are another story, they only have a 8 year life span on average, but also come with a 25 year warranty. You just have to pray the company is around when they go kaput, hahaha... I doubt I will be laughing when that happens though, or even be alive by that time... Cost was $63K but the gov paid for more than half of it, and the employer paid the rest as part of the retirement bonus. If your wondering why go solar, well the electric in NM is 100% produced by coal, which means bills are now up and around $500 monthly for large household families. Do the math, the Solar array cost is a massive reduction when you consider the cost of energy, the HUGE amount it is expected to rise as coal/fuel depletes (we both know there will not be any coal in 25 years considering todays consumption rates). In the next 25 years we would have paid out $150,000.00 absolute minimum, and this is with no rise in energy cost, which is considered virtually impossible by every scientist on the planet (cost went up 3% this year AFTER we put in the panels, so already showing its usefulness as the Sun did not complain once about costs of operation, lol). Quite frankly this was probably the single most intelligent decision this family ever made, and all we had to give up was the spot of land we used for playing Horse Shoes, LOL. Last year at this time the monthly bill was $475, last month was less than $10 thanks to it still being grid-tied (that is the fee you have to pay for using the power company as a battery backup). Nice setup eh?
> 
> Hmm, I was thinking more along the lines of a 5675, but I am not sure what multis are available with what cpu's. I just hope my R3E and water cooling can handle 5ghz for a daily. But I somehow doubt it. Maybe 4.5ghz would be more realistic for a daily? lol, and if that is the case I'm not interested in another chip...


I probably forgot.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Yup. 10$.


So how much are they now? 75-85$? I made an offer at 80$ last time I ordered one a week and a half ago... I might as well order 10 of them to replace all my Xeons L5639 and L5640 in my HP Proliants DL320 G6s, DL160 G6, DL160SE G6, DL360 G6 and SE316M1R2 since they are now so cheap...


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> So how much are they now? 75-85$? I made an offer at 80$ last time I ordered one a week and a half ago... I might as well order 10 of them to replace all my Xeons L5639 and L5640 in my HP Proliants DL320 G6s, DL160 G6, DL160SE G6, DL360 G6 and SE316M1R2 since they are now so cheap...


Hehehe and I'll shamelessly say Ill take one of your xeons if you generous! Haha


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Hehehe and I'll shamelessly say Ill take one of your xeons if you generous! Haha


For sure I'll have plenty to sell on the cheap, and now my rep must be getting be close for me able to sell here I'll have to take a look at the rules to see if I can start to be a seller now.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> For sure I'll have plenty to sell on the cheap, and now my rep must be getting be close for me able to sell here I'll have to take a look at the rules to see if I can start to be a seller now.


You just have to have 10 rep, I just keep looking at the new post for people to help


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> So how much are they now? 75-85$? I made an offer at 80$ last time I ordered one a week and a half ago... I might as well order 10 of them to replace all my Xeons L5639 and L5640 in my HP Proliants DL320 G6s, DL160 G6, DL160SE G6, DL360 G6 and SE316M1R2 since they are now so cheap...


I dunno about ebay but I got mine for 50$ now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> For sure I'll have plenty to sell on the cheap, and now my rep must be getting be close for me able to sell here I'll have to take a look at the rules to see if I can start to be a seller now.


You do now


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I dunno about ebay but I got mine for 50$ now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do now


Thats great!! Thanks for the rep BTW
Well I'll have L5639s and L5640s for sale...
They don't have high multis as X5650s but have 60W TDP...
I'll make offers on X5650 I can find on eBay so depending on when I get my replacement ones I'll have them available soon enough for sale... make your offers.
Oh and btw I had a L5640 clocked at 4.45 Ghz with 1.25v before I got this X5650 @ 4.6Ghz on my X58 SLI3


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Thats great!! Thanks for the rep BTW
> Well I'll have L5639s and L5640s for sale...
> They don't have high multis as X5650s but have 60W TDP...
> I'll make offers on X5650 I can find on eBay so depending on when I get my replacement ones I'll have them available soon enough for sale... make your offers.
> Oh and btw I had a L5640 clocked at 4.45 Ghz with 1.25v before I got this X5650 @ 4.6Ghz on my X58 SLI3


My L5639 is pathetic then.







3.6GHz at 1.2v or thereabout. Stock VID is 1.15v -_- and my mobo is a bit weird with the voltages ... 1.225v crashes but is displayed at 1.2v 1.2375v doesn't crash but is also displayed at 1.2v in the OS.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My L5639 is pathetic then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.6GHz at 1.2v or thereabout. Stock VID is 1.15v -_- and my mobo is a bit weird with the voltages ... 1.225v crashes but is displayed at 1.2v 1.2375v doesn't crash but is also displayed at 1.2v in the OS.


The L5640 is a great chip, I couldn't go any further I think because of my ram and wouldn't decrease the ram multi down because it would just bring down the perf down too much...
These 60w server chips are just incredible... if they could lower the TDP somewhat more I think they could fit those chip into laptops... the mobile quad i7 are in a 45w TDP.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> The L5640 is a great chip, I couldn't go any further I think because of my ram and wouldn't decrease the ram multi down because it would just bring down the perf down too much...
> These 60w server chips are just incredible... if they could lower the TDP somewhat more I think they could fit those chip into laptops... the mobile quad i7 are in a 45w TDP.


Yes. They used to be cut down server chips. In the mobile quads it's 2/3 the IMC and much less cache as well as 2/3 the cores.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> amazing how much the cost of electric varies, it would take me about 100yrs to offset the cost of those solar panels lol


Lol, It wont take you 100 years (your thinking by using todays circumstances and standards), since 2009 the average cost has risen 20% in the USA (that's just 5 years time, a blink), and it is fully expected to be doubled (if not tripled or quadrupled or more) in cost, by 2034. You have to take this into consideration, population rises FAST, and fuel depletes much much FASTER. Do the math...

EvilMonk, if you come cross a chip that can do a 25 multiplier, let me know please, maybe a 5680 or 5690, or even a 5679 I think. I hope someday I can use this board as it was originally intended and try to pull off a 5ghz 24/7 daily lol, without having to go to extreme cooling mode. I might be able to ignore Skylake if that happens, lol... might


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Lol, It wont take you 100 years (your thinking by using todays circumstances and standards), since 2009 the average cost has risen 20% in the USA (that's just 5 years time, a blink), and it is fully expected to be doubled (if not tripled or quadrupled or more) in cost, by 2034. You have to take this into consideration, population rises FAST, and fuel depletes much much FASTER. Do the math...
> 
> EvilMonk, if you come cross a chip that can do a 25 multiplier, let me know please, maybe a 5680 or 5690, or even a 5679 I think. I hope someday I can use this board as it was originally intended and try to pull off a 5ghz 24/7 daily lol, without having to go to extreme cooling mode. I might be able to ignore Skylake if that happens, lol... might


You probably will since like Haswell Skylake is meant for mobile so a 5% IPC increase along with an 10% clockrate drop for desktop ... you do the maths.

Also, Skylake-S will not launch with K procs. It will only launch later just the haswell refresh (in this case a rehash) and the broadwell refresh after broadwell.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Lol, It wont take you 100 years (your thinking by using todays circumstances and standards), since 2009 the average cost has risen 20% in the USA (that's just 5 years time, a blink), and it is fully expected to be doubled (if not tripled or quadrupled or more) in cost, by 2034. You have to take this into consideration, population rises FAST, and fuel depletes much much FASTER. Do the math...
> 
> EvilMonk, if you come cross a chip that can do a 25 multiplier, let me know please, maybe a 5680 or 5690, or even a 5679 I think. I hope someday I can use this board as it was originally intended and try to pull off a 5ghz 24/7 daily lol, without having to go to extreme cooling mode. I might be able to ignore Skylake if that happens, lol... might


I have these 25 multiplier chips in my Mac Pro bud, I already tried to oc them and it turn out I got duds... :S not all chips are good to oc and it look like I got some of the bad batch


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

What about that W3680 that's in the marketplace? It has an unlocked multiplier..

Would that be able to do 5+ with cooling?

}SkOrPn--'


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> What about that W3680 that's in the marketplace? It has an unlocked multiplier..
> 
> Would that be able to do 5+ with cooling?
> 
> }SkOrPn--'


That would be really exceptional since W3680 are 6 cores processors really in demands for Mac Pros and are known even when in ES version to not have unlocked multipliers... where did the seller get that unlocked chip? I am really doubtful that it is an unlocked chip... Intel is unlikely to produce such chips...


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Lol, It wont take you 100 years (your thinking by using todays circumstances and standards), since 2009 the average cost has risen 20% in the USA (that's just 5 years time, a blink), and it is fully expected to be doubled (if not tripled or quadrupled or more) in cost, by 2034. You have to take this into consideration, population rises FAST, and fuel depletes much much FASTER. Do the math...
> 
> EvilMonk, if you come cross a chip that can do a 25 multiplier, let me know please, maybe a 5680 or 5690, or even a 5679 I think. I hope someday I can use this board as it was originally intended and try to pull off a 5ghz 24/7 daily lol, without having to go to extreme cooling mode. I might be able to ignore Skylake if that happens, lol... might


I only pay $50 a month in electricity, in fact my electric bill has gone down thanks to a newer computer and LED lights. It is hard to predict the future anyways, who really knows what will happen. If I was paying $500 a month for electric sure id consider but at what I pay its no where near worth it.

On topic, I have a L5640 on the way, I have had an X58 setup before (but a 920 and a 970 previously) but this is my first Xeon of that area (although my DL160 does have a couple of L5520's)


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> That would be really exceptional since W3680 are 6 cores processors really in demands for Mac Pros and are known even when in ES version to not have unlocked multipliers... where did the seller get that unlocked chip? I am really doubtful that it is an unlocked chip... Intel is unlikely to produce such chips...


Don't ask me! Haha I was asking you first! Hahahaha

Just look at the post in the marketplace


----------



## EvilMonk

Since lately I only hear freaking people with accents from Texas say Nuclear. I'll get myself one of these sweet magical nukielar power plant to fix my electrical problems since I seem to burn electricity like I'm heating hell during winter and cooling it during summer... well in Canada its -40 celsius during winter and +40 celsius during summer... always like that... at least I too care of a part of the problem... now next winter the servers are going to heat the house and I plugged the server rack onto the clothes dryer exhaust so the heat gets in part outside of the house during the summer but it still need some improvement...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Don't ask me! Haha I was asking you first! Hahahaha
> 
> Just look at the post in the marketplace


If these were unlocked it would be known... one of my friends has the W3690... the 3.46 Ghz version of that chip and its not unlocked... the W3680 is not known to be unlocked... I think the guy is just trying to sweeten the pot to make the deal look better than it is so he can sell it...

I'll try to do some research... that would be surprising taking that its the market of the I7 EE chips

I must also do research to see if it is possible to build my own nukielar powerplant in my backyard next to my Appletrees to have glow in the dark apples...


----------



## EvilMonk

Don't seem like they are unlocked on all board... from what I understand from the reply I got to the question I asked in the topic where he sells his W3680 unlocked Xeon, it requires 1 of 2 boards to have unlocked multiplier.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1499987/intel-xeon-w3680-unlocked-cpu#post_22552970

Since it aint my Asus P6T or my eVGA X58 SLI3... well I can't really expect an unlocked multiplier.


----------



## jahfah

New to this forum but thought to add to this epic thread...

Recently upgraded my 920 d0 to an X5650 I picked up off ebay. I've managed to get a stable overclock and there's definitely some life left in this ol' x58 rig! My results are actually quite surprising compared to my luck with the 920 chip.

Check out my cpuz validation:
http://valid.x86.fr/32j3we

I'm not the best overclocker so don't know if these settings are going to kill the chip, might back off the voltage a little but it's handling everything I throw at it.

As I say, x58...live and kicking with these Xeon chips.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jahfah*
> 
> New to this forum but thought to add to this epic thread...
> 
> Recently upgraded my 920 d0 to an X5650 I picked up off ebay. I've managed to get a stable overclock and there's definitely some life left in this ol' x58 rig! My results are actually quite surprising compared to my luck with the 920 chip.
> 
> Check out my cpuz validation:
> http://valid.x86.fr/32j3we
> 
> I'm not the best overclocker so don't know if these settings are going to kill the chip, might back off the voltage a little but it's handling everything I throw at it.
> 
> As I say, x58...live and kicking with these Xeon chips.


Welcome to the thread on behalf of my X58-Xeon brothers! we are a bunch of fun and great guys! for your oc I don't think you have anything to worry about the voltage you are using... if I remember correctly some of us a month ago went ape crap with the vcore and got the it to 1.5v and pumped the mem bridge quite high so I wouldn't worry with the 1.30 volt you put yours to, its in the normal







welcome aboard mate!


----------



## DaveLT

1.3v is nothing on gulftown if your cooling can handle it no problem







It's sandy that even 1.35v will degrade a chip ...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 1.3v is nothing on gulftown if your cooling can handle it no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sandy that even 1.35v will degrade a chip ...


Who was is the other day that went crazy to 1.50 something on the Vcore with his Westmere EP? I don't remember...


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Who was is the other day that went crazy to 1.50 something on the Vcore with his Westmere EP? I don't remember...


I have no idea .____.


----------



## jahfah

Thanks for the welcome.....1.5V?! That's just giving me ideas lol

The cooling for the cpu isn't really the problem with the h50, but the northbridge gets too hot, hits 80 degrees C during prime95 tests. It starts to get unstable if the NB hits 85+ but that's wouldn't happen under real world loads.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I have no idea .____.


I'll browse back through the pages of the previous weeks tomorrow... it intrigues me... ill let you know when i find out...
Any news about Bradford?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jahfah*
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.....1.5V?! That's just giving me ideas lol
> 
> The cooling for the cpu isn't really the problem with the h50, but the northbridge gets too hot, hits 80 degrees C during prime95 tests. It starts to get unstable if the NB hits 85+ but that's wouldn't happen under real world loads.


1.5v is just asking for trouble... you'll blow the chip quite fast


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jahfah*
> 
> New to this forum but thought to add to this epic thread...
> 
> Recently upgraded my 920 d0 to an X5650 I picked up off ebay. I've managed to get a stable overclock and there's definitely some life left in this ol' x58 rig! My results are actually quite surprising compared to my luck with the 920 chip.
> 
> Check out my cpuz validation:
> http://valid.x86.fr/32j3we
> 
> I'm not the best overclocker so don't know if these settings are going to kill the chip, might back off the voltage a little but it's handling everything I throw at it.
> 
> As I say, x58...live and kicking with these Xeon chips.


I'm just interested in knowing how the heck you get the 23 multiplier to be set in your Rampage? When I type in 23, it just instantly changes to 22, and when I type in 21, it also instantly changes to 22. Sounds like an issue with the Rampage III bios now, and not the cpu after all.

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Eebobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Who was is the other day that went crazy to 1.50 something on the Vcore with his Westmere EP? I don't remember...


I did







I can boot at 4.8 ghz but know getting it stable wouldn't be possible with the voltage without killing it but I can run at 4.7 stable even though it hits 83c. I backed it down to 4.6 and it stays about 75c which i'm safe with and have another if something should hurt this one.

Here it is >> http://valid.x86.fr/sm11iv


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can boot at 4.8 ghz but know getting it stable wouldn't be possible with the voltage without killing it but I can run at 4.7 stable even though it hits 83c. I backed it down to 4.6 and it stays about 75c which i'm safe with and have another if something should hurt this one.
> 
> Here it is >> http://valid.x86.fr/sm11iv


shizzzzz thats some serious voltage


----------



## Eebobb

Yea I know I backed off cause I didn't like the temps getting over 80c so 4.6ghz stays where I feel safer at 1.46v.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I'll browse back through the pages of the previous weeks tomorrow... it intrigues me... ill let you know when i find out...
> Any news about Bradford?


Sadly no news of him







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I'm just interested in knowing how the heck you get the 23 multiplier to be set in your Rampage? When I type in 23, it just instantly changes to 22, and when I type in 21, it also instantly changes to 22. Sounds like an issue with the Rampage III bios now, and not the cpu after all.
> 
> And welcome to the forum.


Did you enable turbo boost? LOL 21 goes to 22?! Not turbo boost then. Try a cmos reset


----------



## jahfah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I'm just interested in knowing how the heck you get the 23 multiplier to be set in your Rampage? When I type in 23, it just instantly changes to 22, and when I type in 21, it also instantly changes to 22. Sounds like an issue with the Rampage III bios now, and not the cpu after all.
> 
> And welcome to the forum.


Try overclocking from scratch by updating the bios and clearing the cmos. Set the tuning mode to extreme oc and Ai overclock tuner to manual. That way the board doesn't interfere with the settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can boot at 4.8 ghz but know getting it stable wouldn't be possible with the voltage without killing it but I can run at 4.7 stable even though it hits 83c. I backed it down to 4.6 and it stays about 75c which i'm safe with and have another if something should hurt this one.
> 
> Here it is >> http://valid.x86.fr/sm11iv


Mad!


----------



## DaveLT

I've got one hell of a weird proc

60C load @ 2.4GHz 1.18v 60C load @ 3.6GHz 1.218v .____. These temps are on a CM Hyper D92 I recieved earlier this week for reviewing.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You probably will since like Haswell Skylake is meant for mobile so a 5% IPC increase along with an 10% clockrate drop for desktop ... you do the maths.
> 
> Also, Skylake-S will not launch with K procs. It will only launch later just the haswell refresh (in this case a rehash) and the broadwell refresh after broadwell.


I'm not interested in the mobile version of Skylake, or even the desktop performance version of Skylake-S, or any of the Haswell or Broadwell refreshes. I'm only interested in the unlocked super high-end Skylake-E/EP/EX, which is expected to be in the 1000 Gflops range. The Haswell refresh supports PCie 3.0, Skylake-E does not, it only supports 4.0, the Haswell refresh has the new AVX3 instruction set, Skylake-E has AVX3.2 with a significant performance boost added. Its a completely new x86 microarchitecture not even based on Haswell, with a new Socket and completely new chipset and expected to be well over a 100% performance increase from my Westmere. Skylake-E is expected to have up to 12 cores (in Xeon Form) and 8 cores for the enthusiast market and in upwards of 130 watts user configurable power (all the E versions). I already did the math, I'm waiting for the most powerful enthusiast Desktop CPU to ever be introduced, the Skylake-E (probably the 8-core model, or which ever it turns out to be the one housing 128MB of eDRAM). the 4 core Skylake-S with GT4 (or even GT4e) will probably be VERY nice and have 64MB of eDRAM, but I'm not really interested in that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Did you enable turbo boost? LOL 21 goes to 22?! Not turbo boost then. Try a cmos reset


Hmm, Turbo Boost is already enabled by default on all of the Rampage boards. *Unless* the manual overclocking setting (which I am using) has it disabled, crap. Honestly I never checked if Turbo was on, LOL as it has always just been enabled by default, so nothing to enable. I usually used the extreme overclocking setting and it is enabled by default for sure, however I am using manual overclocking at this time just for learning the new proc. Besides the 22 multiplier is working and that is a Turbo multi right? Many other users in this thread also do not have 21 or 23 multi working, just 22, and on their 5660 only 21 and 23 works but not 22.

I will check if this stupid board disabled it, because I never did. It is an industry standard to have that enabled by default... lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jahfah*
> 
> Try overclocking from scratch by updating the bios and clearing the cmos. Set the tuning mode to extreme oc and Ai overclock tuner to manual. That way the board doesn't interfere with the settings.
> Mad!


Going to check this right now.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Anyone have a quad core 1366 CPU I can borrow? I'm really sick of looking at my parts that I got and can't even use! Its frustrating!!

All I have is $5 in my PayPal and that should cover a small flat fate box.

Please PM me! Thanks a bunch


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Anyone have a quad core 1366 CPU I can borrow? I'm really sick of looking at my parts that I got and can't even use! Its frustrating!!
> 
> All I have is $5 in my PayPal and that should cover a small flat fate box.
> 
> Please PM me! Thanks a bunch


I'd give you a e5620 but i think the shipping + customs would be a lot higher from montreal


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I'd give you a e5620 but i think the shipping + customs would be a lot higher from montreal


Yeah it wouldn't be worth it, but thanks though!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I'm not interested in the mobile version of Skylake, or even the desktop performance version of Skylake-S, or any of the Haswell or Broadwell refreshes. I'm only interested in the unlocked super high-end Skylake-E/EP/EX, which is expected to be in the 1000 Gflops range. The Haswell refresh supports PCie 3.0, Skylake-E does not, it only supports 4.0, the Haswell refresh has the new AVX3 instruction set, Skylake-E has AVX3.2 with a significant performance boost added. Its a completely new x86 microarchitecture not even based on Haswell, with a new Socket and completely new chipset and expected to be well over a 100% performance increase from my Westmere. Skylake-E is expected to have up to 12 cores (in Xeon Form) and 8 cores for the enthusiast market and in upwards of 130 watts user configurable power (all the E versions). I already did the math, I'm waiting for the most powerful enthusiast Desktop CPU to ever be introduced, the Skylake-E (probably the 8-core model, or which ever it turns out to be the one housing 128MB of eDRAM). the 4 core Skylake-S with GT4 (or even GT4e) will probably be VERY nice and have 64MB of eDRAM, but I'm not really interested in that.
> Hmm, Turbo Boost is already enabled by default on all of the Rampage boards. *Unless* the manual overclocking setting (which I am using) has it disabled, crap. Honestly I never checked if Turbo was on, LOL as it has always just been enabled by default, so nothing to enable. I usually used the extreme overclocking setting and it is enabled by default for sure, however I am using manual overclocking at this time just for learning the new proc. Besides the 22 multiplier is working and that is a Turbo multi right? Many other users in this thread also do not have 21 or 23 multi working, just 22, and on their 5660 only 21 and 23 works but not 22.
> 
> I will check if this stupid board disabled it, because I never did. It is an industry standard to have that enabled by default... lol


Sounds like a male cow's fecal matter







to me. If AVX2 is so good.. why ain't any apps coded using AVX yet? Also if they can offer 1000gflops which smells like horse manure









Impossible, this being intel







Skylake-E arch is just an upgraded Skylake. Also they are going back in cores because servers do best with moar cores. Haswell-E has 16-cores









Not trying to rain down on your parade but that's what people have been saying from Westmere to Sandy-E because in reality it's only 10% IPC difference if not counting the increased base clock speed.

My mate's haswell is only 15% IPC faster ... clock to clock


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jahfah*
> 
> Try overclocking from scratch by updating the bios and clearing the cmos. Set the tuning mode to extreme oc and Ai overclock tuner to manual. That way the board doesn't interfere with the settings.
> Mad!


Well I tried Daves theory that my Turbo isnt enabled, and well it is. Then I noticed in the BIOS that it says my max multiplier is 22. For the heck of it I tried setting 21 again, and it just instantly changes to 22 again. So, I guess I have the same problem others in this thread mentioned having, no 23 multi for my x5650. A friend of mine said it is a well known problem and several others in this thread said they have the same thing happening.

In my BIOS I do not have a Tuning mode that can be changed to "Extreme OC", but I do have a section in the CPU performance page that says "Extreme OV" and "Extreme OC", but the latter only gives me "Auto" "Mode 1" and "Mode 2" with no explanation. After messing with a bunch more settings and trying various stuff out, CPU-Z now claims I have a 3 core chip with only 6 threads.

Going back to my previous profile to see if all 6 cores up. Weird

EDIT: OK, after going back and forth several times, doing a clean hard reset of the BIOS, I can not get back the 3 cores that were lost. Both CPU-Z and Task Manager claim its a 3C6T cpu now, lol. Even Performance Monitor is only showing 6 graphs, Processor 0-6 (6 threads). Messing in my BIOS to try and get the 23 multiplier has either killed my Xeon or something is now corrupted in my bios. The computer runs great still though. Any ideas what I should check next?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Well I tried Daves theory that my Turbo isnt enabled, and well it is. Then I noticed in the BIOS that it says my max multiplier is 22. For the heck of it I tried setting 21 again, and it just instantly changes to 22 again. So, I guess I have the same problem others in this thread mentioned having, no 23 multi for my x5650. A friend of mine said it is a well known problem and several others in this thread said they have the same thing happening.
> 
> In my BIOS I do not have a Tuning mode that can be changed to "Extreme OC", but I do have a section in the CPU performance page that says "Extreme OV" and "Extreme OC", but the latter only gives me "Auto" "Mode 1" and "Mode 2" with no explanation. After messing with a bunch more settings and trying various stuff out, CPU-Z now claims I have a 3 core chip with only 6 threads.
> 
> Going back to my previous profile to see if all 6 cores up. Weird
> 
> EDIT: OK, after going back and forth several times, doing a clean hard reset of the BIOS, I can not get back the 3 cores that were lost. Both CPU-Z and Task Manager claim its a 3C6T cpu now, lol. Even Performance Monitor is only showing 6 graphs, Processor 0-6 (6 threads). Messing in my BIOS to try and get the 23 multiplier has either killed my Xeon or something is now corrupted in my bios. The computer runs great still though. Any ideas what I should check next?


You tried pulling out the power supply cable and removing the cmos battery for more than a minute?
I find it kind of weird it does that... either the motherboard or the CPU is damaged as far as I can tell...
You have another 1366 chip that you can use to test?
Its probably the only viable option you'll have to find out if its the board or cpu thats fried... from what I can see if a clean cmos reset doesn't fix it then its either the board or CPU thats the problem...
You must have some cheap nehalem or westmere chip laying around somewhere to there out that theory...
I just wish that its not your board bud...
Did you already try those steps?
let us know?
Thanks


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> You tried pulling out the power supply cable and removing the cmos battery for more than a minute?
> I find it kind of weird it does that... either the motherboard or the CPU is damaged as far as I can tell...
> You have another 1366 chip that you can use to test?
> Its probably the only viable option you'll have to find out if its the board or cpu thats fried... from what I can see if a clean cmos reset doesn't fix it then its either the board or CPU thats the problem...
> You must have some cheap nehalem or westmere chip laying around somewhere to there out that theory...
> I just wish that its not your board bud...
> Did you already try those steps?
> let us know?
> Thanks


FIXED! woot, lol...

I have a CLR CMOS button on the back which cuts all power from the BIOS to the Battery, so on this board removing battery is never needed. Yeah, for the heck of it I held down the button for 30 seconds (hard reset which is what I always do anyway), then I plug the PSU back up, flip the switch, powered on and entered into BIOS 2, and then reflashed BIOS 1 (just in case). Removed power again and did a clr cmos, and let it sit while getting lunch. Powered on and working perfectly again. Not sure what I did, but there are so many settings in the bios that I must have pissed off the CPU or something corrupted the BIOS? The weird thing is I do not have anything in my bios that says it is Turbo Mode, or Turbo Boost. I think it is just enabled on these boards. CPU-Z shows that my chip has a 12-23 multi but the BIOS screen says NO, lol... So, I am at a loss as to why one person can enable a 23 multi and another with the same chip and a great overclocking board cannot. In fact, with this chip installed I think several options have greyed out, including the ability to see or select "Extreme OC" mode (which I do not see that anywhere in the BIOS). All I have is what is below in the camera pics

EDIT: I just want to make clear that I also tried the setting called "Turbo Power limit" both Enabled and Disabled and it did absolutely nothing what so ever in both the BIOS or Windows. lol


----------



## DaveLT

Thank god I didn't buy a rampage ... but my mate here did ... Jeez. @Razroid


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Sounds like a male cow's fecal matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to me. If AVX2 is so good.. why ain't any apps coded using AVX yet? Also if they can offer 1000gflops which smells like horse manure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible, this being intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylake-E arch is just an upgraded Skylake. Also they are going back in cores because servers do best with moar cores. Haswell-E has 16-cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to rain down on your parade but that's what people have been saying from Westmere to Sandy-E because in reality it's only 10% IPC difference if not counting the increased base clock speed.
> 
> My mate's haswell is only 15% IPC faster ... clock to clock


If you are in to BOINC Prime grid, AVX is a huge improvement in time and points.


----------



## EvilMonk

Cores are for geeks what brains are for zombies... more is better









**Edit**
Now you're starting to get annoyed with the jokes of the french man


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> If you are in to BOINC Prime grid, AVX is a huge improvement in time and points.


And what does BOINC do in the real world? Does it er, I don't know, help you render?


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> FIXED! woot, lol...
> 
> I have a CLR CMOS button on the back which cuts all power from the BIOS to the Battery, so on this board removing battery is never needed. Yeah, for the heck of it I held down the button for 30 seconds (hard reset which is what I always do anyway), then I plug the PSU back up, flip the switch, powered on and entered into BIOS 2, and then reflashed BIOS 1 (just in case). Removed power again and did a clr cmos, and let it sit while getting lunch. Powered on and working perfectly again. Not sure what I did, but there are so many settings in the bios that I must have pissed off the CPU or something corrupted the BIOS? The weird thing is I do not have anything in my bios that says it is Turbo Mode, or Turbo Boost. I think it is just enabled on these boards. CPU-Z shows that my chip has a 12-23 multi but the BIOS screen says NO, lol... So, I am at a loss as to why one person can enable a 23 multi and another with the same chip and a great overclocking board cannot. In fact, with this chip installed I think several options have greyed out, including the ability to see or select "Extreme OC" mode (which I do not see that anywhere in the BIOS). All I have is what is below in the camera pics
> 
> EDIT: I just want to make clear that I also tried the setting called "Turbo Power limit" both Enabled and Disabled and it did absolutely nothing what so ever in both the BIOS or Windows. lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Glad you got it fixed. I think the last multiplier is for single threading only. My X5670 says 12-25 but I can only set 24 in the BIOS. I have seen it jump up to 25 occasionally when I'm running CPU-Z and not doing much else, but for the most part it stays at 24.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Until Intel officially announces these Skylake chips and their final spec sheets, and people stop assuming what will and won't happen, and start testing, I think much of the hype could be manure and go either way. However, from 2011 to 2014 they went from 87 Gflops advertised for Westmere to 500 Gflops advertised for Haswell, so to not think they can't at least double that spec (at least on paper) in a measly two or three years is not feasible. I think Skylake-S for mainstream PC's will be in the 700-800 Gflop range, and the enthusiast market (and server markets) will have a 1000 OR MORE Gflop chip by 2017. But the fact is you have to select an upgrade path sooner or later, it is what everyone does once they get tired of their current machines. I've selected to wait until Skylake-E, just like the OP, this is my choice like many here at OCN has decided to do as well. Intel claimed Westmere would do 87 Gflops before it was released, and guess what happened, it can do 87+ Gflops easily as Kana Maru (mine is doing 75 with a simple OC) has proven along with tens of thousands of other Westmere owners around the world. Each time they release something it may only be 10% or 15% gains from their last platform refresh, but the fact remains that each platform gain is added over and over again. 10% + 15% + 10% + 15% and so on and so forth. By the time Skylake-E hits my TJ07, I will have a computer ten times faster over my 1366. I do not even care if its less power (or more) or less cores, or less heat or more, so long each core is 5-10 times faster then each of my x5650 cores, that is perfectly fine with me, lol... at any mhz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> Glad you got it fixed. I think the last multiplier is for single threading only. My X5670 says 12-25 but I can only set 24 in the BIOS. I have seen it jump up to 25 occasionally when I'm running CPU-Z and not doing much else, but for the most part it stays at 24.


Yeah I was hoping it was going to do some jumping up as well, lol. But with IBT and then P95, nothing happened, it just stayed at 22. I probably need a specific combination of settings set to get it to work, OR my custom BIOS is not optimized for this chip. It is a internal release that never exited the beta stage and was given to the R3E Owners Thread users at another popular forum. I never did see what turning off HT would do. However, I may come to realize I do not need 12 threads and play around again this time with HT off. Hmmm interesting thought actually, lol...


----------



## EvilMonk

The frenchie say more cores is better









**Edit**
I never had the chance to read on BOINC before but I just did now... If I get it right its more of a general purpose science [email protected] right? the projects it runs are general science oriented (physics, biology, mathematics, chemistry, climatology, medecine, etc...) instead of alzheimer, leukemia(which is blood cancer and I started to fold for when my father got his first in 2004), general cancer, or other terminal diseases like [email protected] is)


----------



## jahfah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Until Intel officially announces these Skylake chips and their final spec sheets, and people stop assuming what will and won't happen, and start testing, I think much of the hype could be manure and go either way. However, from 2011 to 2014 they went from 87 Gflops advertised for Westmere to 500 Gflops advertised for Haswell, so to not think they can't at least double that spec (at least on paper) in a measly two or three years is not feasible. I think Skylake-S for mainstream PC's will be in the 700-800 Gflop range, and the enthusiast market (and server markets) will have a 1000 OR MORE Gflop chip by 2017. But the fact is you have to select an upgrade path sooner or later, it is what everyone does once they get tired of their current machines. I've selected to wait until Skylake-E, just like the OP, this is my choice like many here at OCN has decided to do as well. Intel claimed Westmere would do 87 Gflops before it was released, and guess what happened, it can do 87+ Gflops easily as Kana Maru (mine is doing 75 with a simple OC) has proven along with tens of thousands of other Westmere owners around the world. Each time they release something it may only be 10% or 15% gains from their last platform refresh, but the fact remains that each platform gain is added over and over again. 10% + 15% + 10% + 15% and so on and so forth. By the time Skylake-E hits my TJ07, I will have a computer ten times faster over my 1366. I do not even care if its less power (or more) or less cores, or less heat or more, so long each core is 5-10 times faster then each of my x5650 cores, that is perfectly fine with me, lol... at any mhz
> Yeah I was hoping it was going to do some jumping up as well, lol. But with IBT and then P95, nothing happened, it just stayed at 22. I probably need a specific combination of settings set to get it to work, OR my custom BIOS is not optimized for this chip. It is a internal release that never exited the beta stage and was given to the R3E Owners Thread users at another popular forum. I never did see what turning off HT would do. However, I may come to realize I do not need 12 threads and play around again this time with HT off. Hmmm interesting thought actually, lol...


Glad you didn't fry your rig, I've had occasions when I thought that happen. I'm at odds to think what the issue with your board is too.

Regarding upgrade paths...it's always the question of is the hardware doing what you need done well because there is always something new round the corner. I think that by the time Skylake-E hits market the 1366 will look more and more long in the tooth and is a good time to upgrade.


----------



## EvilMonk

I'll upgrade but when the next platform will be released... for now I already feel like I have all I need... and the systems are not offering enough of a performance gain to buy a whole new system right now.
Maybe the next tock in the upgrade path of intel... I feel for now that its just not worth it...

The only thing I could see my desktop computers are missing is PCIe 3.0 and Thunderbolt. which I dont mind since they still have all powerful GPUs, USB 3.0, PCIe 2.0, eSATA 6Gbps, SATA 6Gbps, SATA 6Gbps SSDs in raid 0, Bluetooth 4.0 (IOGear 521 USB dongle), Netgear USB 3.0 802.11AC adapters I paid 24$ on eBay (Netgear A6200), Pioneer br-208d blu-ray burners and gigabit ethernet... so for now I really feel like these machines will give me *another 2-3 years of good use*.
As for my MacBook Pro retina it has thunderbolt 2.0 and a 512 gb SSD + PCIe 3.0 available through thunderbolt 2.0 bridge through thunderbolt connection so I don't really worry about its lifetime for now


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah I was hoping it was going to do some jumping up as well, lol. But with IBT and then P95, nothing happened, it just stayed at 22. I probably need a specific combination of settings set to get it to work, OR my custom BIOS is not optimized for this chip. It is a internal release that never exited the beta stage and was given to the R3E Owners Thread users at another popular forum. I never did see what turning off HT would do. However, I may come to realize I do not need 12 threads and play around again this time with HT off. Hmmm interesting thought actually, lol...


IBT and P95 are both multithreaded. You'll never see it at 23 with either of those running.


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What a shame it will probably never happen but 5GHz chip? Pretty huge energy sucker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and probably faster than a sandy 6 @ 4.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned before, my home and all electronics are powered by 12kW solar array, so not really concerned with energy consumption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although I do admit one of the main reasons I dumped my 930 for this 5650 was for the little bit of power savings. My panels are e-Series Sunpower panels, currently considered the worlds highest quality panels with a guaranteed minimum 25 year life expectancy, even against killer hail (although they mentioned they will probably still be working in 40 years). These are identical to the ones the power companies usually purchase because they currently have the least yearly degradation of any other known panel... Now the electronics that control them are another story, they only have a 8 year life span on average, but also come with a 25 year warranty. You just have to pray the company is around when they go kaput, hahaha... I doubt I will be laughing when that happens though, or even be alive by that time... Cost was $63K but the gov paid for more than half of it, and the employer paid the rest as part of the retirement bonus. If your wondering why go solar, well the electric in NM is 100% produced by coal, which means bills are now up and around $500 monthly for large household families. Do the math, the Solar array cost is a massive reduction when you consider the cost of energy, the HUGE amount it is expected to rise as coal/fuel depletes (we both know there will not be any coal in 25 years considering todays consumption rates). In the next 25 years we would have paid out $150,000.00 absolute minimum, and this is with no rise in energy cost, which is considered virtually impossible by every scientist on the planet (cost went up 3% this year AFTER we put in the panels, so already showing its usefulness as the Sun did not complain once about costs of operation, lol). Quite frankly this was probably the single most intelligent decision this family ever made, and all we had to give up was the spot of land we used for playing Horse Shoes, LOL. Last year at this time the monthly bill was $475, last month was less than $10 thanks to it still being grid-tied (that is the fee you have to pay for using the power company as a battery backup). Nice setup eh?
Click to expand...

I'm sure the answer to this is "if you had to ask, you can't afford it" but I will ask anyway. Approx what does one of those exact solar setups cost? I'm mildly curious about getting one since our power bills can be kinda high at times. How many KW will that setup produce?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> IBT and P95 are both multithreaded. You'll never see it at 23 with either of those running.


VERY good point. What software would put a load on it enough to cause it to hit the 23 multi?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> VERY good point. What software would put a load on it enough to cause it to hit the 23 multi?


Run P95 with only 1 thread that will get the effect you want!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Run P95 with only 1 thread that will get the effect you want!


OK, be right back. Thanks


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> And what does BOINC do in the real world? Does it er, I don't know, help you render?


Boinc and folding at home use AVX, they are distributed computer projects. They are looking for cures for cancer and other ailments that humans suffer from.
AVX was a big advancement in what it is they do, and how their programs work. I do not know how it works but I know for sure CPUs with it will out perform ones with out it.
On a single work unit at the same mhz, same amount of cores,, what takes me an hour to do AVX would get it done in 25-30 min.
BOINC is Berkely, Vassar and Marist College and IBM, Folding at home is Stanford College and a couple others have joined in the research.

So I guess it all depends on what you do with your computer as to what you need.
I have been told I don't need a 4 processor 48 core server, there is no software that can take advantage of it. I can keep 48 cores running on one work unit 100% loaded for a couple days until it's done. Folding can scale up to 128 cores or more.

As soon as used server CPUs with AVX hit ebay at a cheap enough price I will be upgrading.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Until Intel officially announces these Skylake chips and their final spec sheets, and people stop assuming what will and won't happen, and start testing, I think much of the hype could be manure and go either way. However, from 2011 to 2014 they went from 87 Gflops advertised for Westmere to 500 Gflops advertised for Haswell, so to not think they can't at least double that spec (at least on paper) in a measly two or three years is not feasible. I think Skylake-S for mainstream PC's will be in the 700-800 Gflop range, and the enthusiast market (and server markets) will have a 1000 OR MORE Gflop chip by 2017. But the fact is you have to select an upgrade path sooner or later, it is what everyone does once they get tired of their current machines. I've selected to wait until Skylake-E, just like the OP, this is my choice like many here at OCN has decided to do as well. Intel claimed Westmere would do 87 Gflops before it was released, and guess what happened, it can do 87+ Gflops easily as Kana Maru (mine is doing 75 with a simple OC) has proven along with tens of thousands of other Westmere owners around the world. Each time they release something it may only be 10% or 15% gains from their last platform refresh, but the fact remains that each platform gain is added over and over again. 10% + 15% + 10% + 15% and so on and so forth. By the time Skylake-E hits my TJ07, I will have a computer ten times faster over my 1366. I do not even care if its less power (or more) or less cores, or less heat or more, so long each core is 5-10 times faster then each of my x5650 cores, that is perfectly fine with me, lol... at any mhz
> Yeah I was hoping it was going to do some jumping up as well, lol. But with IBT and then P95, nothing happened, it just stayed at 22. I probably need a specific combination of settings set to get it to work, OR my custom BIOS is not optimized for this chip. It is a internal release that never exited the beta stage and was given to the R3E Owners Thread users at another popular forum. I never did see what turning off HT would do. However, I may come to realize I do not need 12 threads and play around again this time with HT off. Hmmm interesting thought actually, lol...


Uh, haswell is only 160Gflops not 500 for a 4.5GHz quad with AVX2.0. Not kidding.

These are all numbers and you can't put into use anyway, 5-10 times faster, not really not at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Boinc and folding at home use AVX, they are distributed computer projects. They are looking for cures for cancer and other ailments that humans suffer from.
> AVX was a big advancement in what it is they do, and how their programs work. I do not know how it works but I know for sure CPUs with it will out perform ones with out it.
> On a single work unit at the same mhz, same amount of cores,, what takes me an hour to do AVX would get it done in 25-30 min.
> BOINC is Berkely, Vassar and Marist College and IBM, Folding at home is Stanford College and a couple others have joined in the research.
> 
> So I guess it all depends on what you do with your computer as to what you need.
> I have been told I don't need a 4 processor 48 core server, there is no software that can take advantage of it. I can keep 48 cores running on one work unit 100% loaded for a couple days until it's done. Folding can scale up to 128 cores or more.
> 
> As soon as used server CPUs with AVX hit ebay at a cheap enough price I will be upgrading.


If you love to do all those it's up to you. Frankly even though I've always blessed [email protected] or BOINC I still screw them over when someone notes down that an arch that we will never see performance increase in other programs, like say games? And yes power users do game so.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Cures to diseases does not make board members wealthy, or keep companies permanently in business. In fact a single cure, to a single disease costs each drug company $100,000 per patient per year, and in upwards of 85 billion in profits PER YEAR. Who here believes there are Companies that strive to lose billions of dollars per year? Raise your hand please? The drug companies best talents are hiding cures, and destroying evidence to such cures many times over. And for the caring individuals who do discover and make known the cures (which happens just as often as new drugs are created), will NEVER be allowed to even make it known, let alone get it distributed to the masses. THE FDA is controlled by the drug corporations, and you MUST make it through them first to even have a smidgin of a chance to get your money losing cure known.

If distributed computing is focusing on developing new drugs that work to manage the diseases "symptoms", it will be a huge success... But you will never see a real cure, for a real money making disease, not when the corporations that control EVERYTHING are in it for the money, and have one goal, beating last years profits. However, If the drug corporations and FDA disappeared over night, and all that was left was the scientists and their curiosities, and their extreme desires to curing this or that, practically every known ailment would disappear within a few years maximum. That is the level of tech and intelligence we have today, but it is 99.99% focused on making money, not healthy people...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Anyone know how to contact the owners of Overclock.net please?


----------



## Eebobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Anyone know how to contact the owners of Overclock.net please?


http://www.overclock.net/feedback


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/feedback


Thanks

Just sent them a message to see if its possible to ad my dying folding team stats to OCN's team, lol... not sure teams can join together or not


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Just sent them a message to see if its possible to ad my dying folding team stats to OCN's team, lol... not sure teams can join together or not


I doubt it very much, team stats are controlled through Stanford PG, and once your points are on a teams account they can not be moved to another teams. The points you earn will always be in your name even if you fold for 10 teams.
One team I fold for tried to merge with another team and we could not add all points together.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I doubt it very much, team stats are controlled through Stanford PG, and once your points are on a teams account they can not be moved to another teams. The points you earn will always be in your name even if you fold for 10 teams.
> One team I fold for tried to merge with another team and we could not add all points together.


Yeah I just got confirmation of that myself. Thanks for the info...


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I have your info and I'll be adding you to the Memberlist very soon. I've been a bit busy with my PC.
> 
> Anyone else who has added their CPU-Z info please let me know so I can add you all as well.


----------



## Eebobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Just sent them a message to see if its possible to ad my dying folding team stats to OCN's team, lol... not sure teams can join together or not


You're welcome


----------



## Eebobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I have your info and I'll be adding you to the Memberlist very soon. I've been a bit busy with my PC.
> 
> Anyone else who has added their CPU-Z info please let me know so I can add you all as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## EvilMonk

Just got my other XMS3 DDR3 1600 CL8 6Gb CL8 Kit and my GTX 470 ASUS DirectCU with the Accelero X2 Plus cooler and damn that thing is huge... it takes 3 slots...
But it overclocks like hell...
I tuned the stock cooling of my other GTX 470 and the voltage of the GPU and got both at 750 Stable and I can get them to amazing performances. Clocked the GDDR5 ram to 1850 MHz and get 150Gb/s of bandwidth... The cards give me the performances of GTX 480 in SLI now... Its quite impressive... The backup rig is amazing I just can't believe it!!!!
Thanks for the tips guys...
I get 2850 Gflops of the 2 GTX 470 and 215 Gflops of the X5650 at 4.6 GHz with the H110.

Total backup rig power is almost 3100 Gflops!!!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

How do you get that kind of gflop from your cpu? I'm only getting 80's according to IBT.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> How do you get that kind of gflop from your cpu? I'm only getting 80's according to IBT.


I get it from AIDA64 but still even with intel burn test you have low numbers... I got more than that from my quad core sandy bridge laptop when I used to run it from it.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I get it from AIDA64 but still even with intel burn test you have low numbers... I got more than that from my quad core sandy bridge laptop when I used to run it from it.


IBT has AVX enabled. If you use Sandy or Ivy or Haswell it will be double the speed on Win 7 SP1 (if you use Win 7) but not on win 7 RC because Win 7 RC doesn't support AVX

90gflops is what I get with my L5639 3.6 ... If it gets any lower then something is not right.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> IBT has AVX enabled. If you use Sandy or Ivy or Haswell it will be double the speed on Win 7 SP1 (if you use Win 7) but not on win 7 RC because Win 7 RC doesn't support AVX
> 
> 90gflops is what I get with my L5639 3.6 ... If it gets any lower then something is not right.


I get higher gflops in AIDA64 with my X5650 (215) @ 4.6 Ghz than my Sandy Bridge i7 2670QM @stock (170)
I was telling him about why my score was different than his, because I use another benchmark than him


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I'm getting the same Gflops in AIDA64 (201 at 4190 mhz), but my IBT gflops is perfectly normal for that overclock range. 83 is not low for nearly 4.2ghz.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I'm getting the same Gflops in AIDA64 (201 at 4190 mhz), but my IBT gflops is perfectly normal for that overclock range. 83 is not low for nearly 4.2ghz.


Really?  I must have some magic for my L5639 to 80gflops at 3.6 ...


----------



## DaveLT

Just a thought. If X5660 goes down in price in the future people will just buy X5660 instead of X5650 when it runs out right?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Really?  I must have some magic for my L5639 to 80gflops at 3.6 ...


Again, 80 gflops is perfectly normal for 3.6ghz, you don't have magic, you have a normal processor. That number rises and falls depending on the voltage level. If I raise my voltage to 1.4v and keep the same overclock my gflop also rises. If I lower it to 1.26 it falls into the mid 70's gflop range.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Again, 80 gflops is perfectly normal for 3.6ghz, you don't have magic, you have a normal processor. That number rises and falls depending on the voltage level. If I raise my voltage to 1.4v and keep the same overclock my gflop also rises. If I lower it to 1.26 it falls into the mid 70's gflop range.


UNCORE frequency has a massive part of how many GFLOPs you get as well







I'm quite happy with my measely 76 GFLOPs running the lower voltages I am with a low UNCORE multiplier









EDIT: There is an EVGA x58 Classified 760 board for sale in the marketplace


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Here is my validation:

http://valid.x86.fr/m0k8as

I have it OC'd to 3.2Ghz, but that is using my Dummy OC feature on my MoBo. I have had a couple different users in this thread send me some settings to try to get it to 4.0Ghz, but every time I try it I can't even get it to post. I'm going to keep trying to see what I can get done.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*
> 
> Here is my validation:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/m0k8as
> 
> I have it OC'd to 3.2Ghz, but that is using my Dummy OC feature on my MoBo. I have had a couple different users in this thread send me some settings to try to get it to 4.0Ghz, but every time I try it I can't even get it to post. I'm going to keep trying to see what I can get done.


Hey bud!
Settings I sent you didnt work out?
Did you try pushing the voltage up and the MCH strap to a higher clock rate + lowering the cpu uncore frequency to 2800 mhz? It should help you I think.
If it still don't help try to continue increasing MCH strap and lowering CPU uncore frequency... it should defenitely help.
Let me know I'm here to help... took me a while to figure it out...
What ram are you using with that setup?


----------



## Eebobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*
> 
> Here is my validation:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/m0k8as
> 
> I have it OC'd to 3.2Ghz, but that is using my Dummy OC feature on my MoBo. I have had a couple different users in this thread send me some settings to try to get it to 4.0Ghz, but every time I try it I can't even get it to post. I'm going to keep trying to see what I can get done.


What are your settings exactly ? I see you're using 6 sticks of ram maybe you need a bit more voltage on the QPI

Are you getting any blue screens ? If so what are the BSOD codes you are getting ? This has helped me get my OC further a bit and finding out whats wrong and worth a read.
http://www.overclock.net/t/940091/bsod-codes-when-ocing-must-have-info

I posted my settings here on bottom of the page if you want to check them out and try some - http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/1040


----------



## giuda

Hello!

Two weeks ago I bought a X5670 for my RE3. Well, I hadn't the time to play with it, so only I tried to set RAM speeds to its spec (1.65v, 1600MHz, etc) and leave CPU settings at stock/auto. Uncore is at 3200 and QPI at 1.30v. No post. It only post if RAM is at 1333MHz. Maybe tomorrow I'll have the time to try more things, and I was wondering if someone knows what is going on with it, since I am not applying some extreme setting.
It's better to overclock CPU first, then RAM, right?

BTW, I already love this chip, it's noticeably faster than my old 930 and runs cooler









I'm waiting to reach a nice overclock before validating.


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Hey bud!
> Settings I sent you didnt work out?
> Did you try pushing the voltage up and the MCH strap to a higher clock rate + lowering the cpu uncore frequency to 2800 mhz? It should help you I think.
> If it still don't help try to continue increasing MCH strap and lowering CPU uncore frequency... it should defenitely help.
> Let me know I'm here to help... took me a while to figure it out...
> What ram are you using with that setup?


I'm going to try lowering those tonight and see what happens.

I'm using 6x2GB G.Skill Pi Series 1600Mhz RAM.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231247

Also, I don't get a BSOD, it just never posts. I don't get a post beep at all. It just sits there.


----------



## kpforce1

I'm having a problem with my EVGA x58 Micro board and the x5650







I just get the FF post code. According to some info I found on the EVGA forums it "should" work with the newest BIOS but I'm not buying it. The jury is still out on this one







I think that it will require a mod like the x58 classy but getting someone with EVGA to confirm this has not been an easy thing


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I'm having a problem with my EVGA x58 Micro board and the x5650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just get the FF post code. According to some info I found on the EVGA forums it "should" work with the newest BIOS but I'm not buying it. The jury is still out on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that it will require a mod like the x58 classy but getting someone with EVGA to confirm this has not been an easy thing


Yeah, before I bought mine I confirmed with EVGA that it did work. Even though the literature on the X58 Classified 770 stated it supported Xeon CPUs, I wanted to hear it from the horses mouth.

Good luck getting it straightened out.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Dual xeons, with 48GB of ram and the server case for only $600

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1040962672#post1040962672

Thought I better let others know because that sounds very reasonable.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giuda*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Two weeks ago I bought a X5670 for my RE3. Well, I hadn't the time to play with it, so only I tried to set RAM speeds to its spec (1.65v, 1600MHz, etc) and leave CPU settings at stock/auto. Uncore is at 3200 and QPI at 1.30v. No post. It only post if RAM is at 1333MHz. Maybe tomorrow I'll have the time to try more things, and I was wondering if someone knows what is going on with it, since I am not applying some extreme setting.
> It's better to overclock CPU first, then RAM, right?
> 
> BTW, I already love this chip, it's noticeably faster than my old 930 and runs cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to reach a nice overclock before validating.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Dual xeons, with 48GB of ram and the server case for only $600
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1040962672#post1040962672
> 
> Thought I better let others know because that sounds very reasonable.


Yeah it freaking is!!!
I couldn't come close to that if I wanted









But if anyone is interested I have an HP DL160SE G6 Dual L5640 with 48 Gb DDR3 1333R ECC with 8 146Gb 10k SAS drives and 2 460w gold power supplies, HP smart array P410 SAS2 hardware BBWC RAID6 controller DVD-R DL Burner & AMD Radeon R7 250 DDR5 1G with iLO 2 advanced for 900$


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giuda*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Two weeks ago I bought a X5670 for my RE3. Well, I hadn't the time to play with it, so only I tried to set RAM speeds to its spec (1.65v, 1600MHz, etc) and leave CPU settings at stock/auto. Uncore is at 3200 and QPI at 1.30v. No post. It only post if RAM is at 1333MHz. Maybe tomorrow I'll have the time to try more things, and I was wondering if someone knows what is going on with it, since I am not applying some extreme setting.
> It's better to overclock CPU first, then RAM, right?
> 
> BTW, I already love this chip, it's noticeably faster than my old 930 and runs cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to reach a nice overclock before validating.


Oh and I already had the issue you have with DDR3 1600 and your X5670 Xeon when I tried one from my Mac Pro... You just can't pop the Ram with the Xeon and set it to 1600 and boot it straight away... the Xeon just won't recognize the ram multiplier... you need to set the ram to 1066 or 1333 and overclock the fsb so the ram will overclock itself to the right speed


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Yeah it freaking is!!!
> I couldn't come close to that if I wanted


lol, and that is WITH a 1TB RE4 hdd to boot. not bad at all...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> lol, and that is WITH a 1TB RE4 hdd to boot. not bad at all...


Ya thats what I'm saying


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Ya thats what I'm saying


But I'm also saying I'm putting 8 SAS 146Gb 2.5" 10k RPM HP Enterprise Drive that are still 60$ each on eBay and mines were low usage drives I made sure were used barely and I paid extra just because of that...


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> But I'm also saying I'm putting 8 SAS 146Gb 2.5" 10k RPM HP Enterprise Drive that are still 60$ each on eBay and mines were low usage drives I made sure were used barely and I paid extra just because of that...


Next time I pull drives out of one of many Equallogic boxes I guess I need to see if anyone wants them







A lot of them are 15k SAS drives







Gosh, I probably have 100+ 10k and 15k drives in storage for my data center.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Next time I pull drives out of one of many Equallogic boxes I guess I need to see if anyone wants them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of them are 15k SAS drives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, I probably have 100+ 10k and 15k drives in storage for my data center.


Yeah thats why I said 146 SAS 2.5 10k
I also have many 600, 300 and 146 Gb SAS 3.5" 15k drives but thats only at home... its for my home rack...
At work it have a lot more than that... I'm not going to spend all my income on my home lab







I'm only keeping a simple lab at home to keep up with my certifications


----------



## giuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Oh and I already had the issue you have with DDR3 1600 and your X5670 Xeon when I tried one from my Mac Pro... You just can't pop the Ram with the Xeon and set it to 1600 and boot it straight away... the Xeon just won't recognize the ram multiplier... you need to set the ram to 1066 or 1333 and overclock the fsb so the ram will overclock itself to the right speed


Understood. Thanks!


----------



## breenemeister

Seems cool and all and I was thinking of picking up a replacement chip for my 930 D0 that my wife is currently using. That 930 D0 is a dog and doesn't clock for crap. I pushed it to 3.8 back in the day and could have probably pushed it further but stopped because it was taking much higher voltage than what most people were reporting on here.

However, I started looking at hexacores on eBay and the prices are ridiculous IMHO. Where are you guys finding $150 hexacores? I think I'd sooner update the mobo and CPU before I drop $350 on a W3680 or W3690. Is there any affordable upgrade to the 930 I already have? Mobo is Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R with 6 GB of DDR 1600 in triple channel. Looks like all the quad core 45nm Xeons are affordable, but what's the point in those? I see that the 970s and 980s are in the mid $200s with bids on them as well.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> Seems cool and all and I was thinking of picking up a replacement chip for my 930 D0 that my wife is currently using. That 930 D0 is a dog and doesn't clock for crap. I pushed it to 3.8 back in the day and could have probably pushed it further but stopped because it was taking much higher voltage than what most people were reporting on here.
> 
> However, I started looking at hexacores on eBay and the prices are ridiculous IMHO. Where are you guys finding $150 hexacores? I think I'd sooner update the mobo and CPU before I drop $350 on a W3680 or W3690. Is there any affordable upgrade to the 930 I already have? Mobo is Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R with 6 GB of DDR 1600 in triple channel. Looks like all the quad core 45nm Xeons are affordable, but what's the point in those? I see that the 970s and 980s are in the mid $200s with bids on them as well.


Don't look at the W36xx ones! Look at the x5650s they're only $75 on eBay









http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=380853093721&alt=web


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Don't look at the W36xx ones! Look at the x5650s they're only $75 on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=380853093721&alt=web


Thanks, I actually stumbled across those after I posted, but for some reason, Gigabyte doesn't list those as supported processors for any of their x58 stuff even though that have other gulftown and nehalem parts Gigabyte x58 Support. Do you think my board would handle a 5650? Thanks again. +rep


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> Thanks, I actually stumbled across those after I posted, but for some reason, Gigabyte doesn't list those as supported processors for any of their x58 stuff even though that have other gulftown and nehalem parts Gigabyte x58 Support. Do you think my board would handle a 5650? Thanks again.


Is your UD3R rev 2.0?


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Is your UD3R rev 2.0?


I believe so.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Don't believe so, make sure because your board supports xeon x5650 if its rev 2


----------



## Aleslammer

@ Breenemeister

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1498477

Maybe a modified BIOS but seems to work.

Added
Send a PM to Scorpion49 (member of this club) to maybe get a line on a modded BIOS


----------



## Eebobb

No matter what I do I can't get a 23 multi on a p6t se or p6x58d premium. I flashed my p6t se bos to p6t, p6t ws pro and the p6x58d premium. In the Bios it says multi 22 but cpuz says 23 so how do you get that multi to work ?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> No matter what I do I can't get a 23 multi on a p6t se or p6x58d premium. I flashed my p6t se bos to p6t, p6t ws pro and the p6x58d premium. In the Bios it says multi 22 but cpuz says 23 so how do you get that multi to work ?


Try turning off HT and set your CPU to 1 or 2 cores. I think the 23 multi is for only 1 or 2 cores max. I have the same problem but I think it is how it is designed. Only 22 multi works for me with all cores and HT enabled.


----------



## DaveLT

Yes 23 multi probably only works for 1 or 2 cores.

Anyone with a P6X58-E WS? Been contemplating buying one. I don't like red and black or the R3BE because it's still too expensive ... I can buy a P9X79 Pro for what it costs.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Don't believe so, make sure because your board supports xeon x5650 if its rev 2


I'll check it out tonight, but I'm pretty sure.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> @ Breenemeister
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1498477
> 
> Maybe a modified BIOS but seems to work.
> 
> Added
> Send a PM to Scorpion49 (member of this club) to maybe get a line on a modded BIOS


If I decide to actually look into this I will. Thanks for the info. +rep


----------



## giuda

Unoptimized, but...

http://valid.x86.fr/lgbvgp


----------



## crazycrave

Xeon Club.. http://valid.x86.fr/wrzjwd

just got it running so far..


----------



## TheReciever

Hey guys, any word on how Westmere EP runs on RIIIE?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Hey guys, any word on how Westmere EP runs on RIIIE?


It runs great, no different then any other 1366 board listed in the OP. R2E, R3E, R3Formula, R3Gene, Sabertooth etc etc. Night and day from my 930...


----------



## TheReciever

Thank you, should work nicely then


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Hey guys, I just OC'd my X5650 to approximately 4.2Ghz by merely upping the multiplier and voltage. I ran Prime 95 for over an hour and then opened Core-Temp to check out the temps. It seems that I have a pretty stable OC.



As you can see my temps are pretty good.

So my question is this: What is the point of changing all of the other stuff like MCH strap, Uncore Frequency, IOH Vcore, etc etc?

Also, if it is important for say the health of the CPU or Mobo, how should I adjust them and how will I know if I'm doing it right?


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Ok, well after opening up CPU-Z for a second, I noticed that my Core Speed is fluctuating depending on load. That's not supposed to happen is it? If I run Prime 95 it jumps up to 4.2, but once I exit it, the Core Speed drops back down to stock.

So, I obviously didn't do something right. Any ideas?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*
> 
> Ok, well after opening up CPU-Z for a second, I noticed that my Core Speed is fluctuating depending on load. That's not supposed to happen is it? If I run Prime 95 it jumps up to 4.2, but once I exit it, the Core Speed drops back down to stock.
> 
> So, I obviously didn't do something right. Any ideas?


EIST is on isn't it?


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Where would I find that option? I just looked and didn't see it.


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*
> 
> Where would I find that option? I just looked and didn't see it.


Might be called Speedstep. Turn that off and it will stay where you set it at. The other settings you asked about will help with getting a stable OC if you don't have a ES chip and are also OCing the RAM too, which will happen to some extent when you OC a non-ES CPU.


----------



## larrydavid

Anyone try a Xeon in one of these cheap Alienware X58 boards ? They have a decent amount of overclocking settings. See this post for BIOS pictures and manual.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> Anyone try a Xeon in one of these cheap Alienware X58 boards ? They have a decent amount of overclocking settings. See this post for BIOS pictures and manual.


With that VRM phase setup I would do well to approach it with a stick. Fine if you're running stock but not so much if you want to OC.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Hey guys if you have a back up i7 or a w35xx I'm looking to borrow one to do a bios flash on my board!

I can cover shipping both ways if it a small flat rate box!

If you can help me get my x5650 up and running I'd be really grateful!!


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> Anyone try a Xeon in one of these cheap Alienware X58 boards ? They have a decent amount of overclocking settings. See this post for BIOS pictures and manual.
> 
> 
> 
> With that VRM phase setup I would do well to approach it with a stick. Fine if you're running stock but not so much if you want to OC.
Click to expand...

Not only that but you can almost guarantee that the mounting points for the mobo are non-standard. Dell/ Alienware are built only good enough for how they plan on building it out and not much else plus a lot of the time have proprietary junk built into them like a non-standard 24 pin mobo plug or odd screw holes. Dell used to be pretty bad about it back in the day but not so much now other than using a custom one-off mobo design or just cheapened up in general. The old Dell XPS gaming system from back in 2008 or so used a full sized mobo but it was in the BTX form factor.
 

This meant that if you wanted to swap the mobo out you would have to find a retail board in BTX (reversed ATX layout). You couldn't do that since no one was making them that way but Dell, and they weren't in the business of helping you keep your old machine alive.

You would be better off with a retail board IMO. Less hassle except finding a decent one at a good price.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Not only that but you can almost guarantee that the mounting points for the mobo are non-standard. Dell/ Alienware are built only good enough for how they plan on building it out and not much else plus a lot of the time have proprietary junk built into them like a non-standard 24 pin mobo plug or odd screw holes. Dell used to be pretty bad about it back in the day but not so much now other than using a custom one-off mobo design or just cheapened up in general. The old Dell XPS gaming system from back in 2008 or so used a full sized mobo but it was in the BTX form factor.
> 
> 
> This meant that if you wanted to swap the mobo out you would have to find a retail board in BTX (reversed ATX layout). You couldn't do that since no one was making them that way but Dell, and they weren't in the business of helping you keep your old machine alive.
> 
> You would be better off with a retail board IMO. Less hassle except finding a decent one at a good price.


It looks like Matx... But dell and their proprietary crap..

I would use that board if I found one for $20 and ran a cheap w35xx or 920 but with a hex core, I wouldn't over clock it at all on that board.


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> It looks like Matx... But dell and their proprietary crap..
> 
> I would use that board if I found one for $20 and ran a cheap w35xx or 920 but with a hex core, I wouldn't over clock it at all on that board.


Look closely. The mobo is inverted but the expansion slots are in the normal place. BTX is a mirror of ATX. Look at this case:



The expansion slots are at the top. I have both of these cases too for a future build or rainy day so I can look at them first hand.







Overclocking would be dicey at best. It's a Dell, you can't have any real fun with it.

Edit: YGPM Ultra-m-a-n.


----------



## Firehawk

As I recall BTX was more than a simple inversion. Yes, that was part of the standard, but it also involved changes to the positions of things on the motherboard for better airflow/cooling.


----------



## DOS_equis

Yeah I think the main advantage was pointing the VGA card fan up so escaping heat from it would rise up naturally. They also would duct in the fresh air for the CPU from the front but use a single case fan in the rear to promote airflow.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Yeah I think the main advantage was pointing the VGA card fan up so escaping heat from it would rise up naturally. They also would duct in the fresh air for the CPU from the front but use a single case fan in the rear to promote airflow.


The CPU was close to the front than it is in ATX. And once again, heat doesn't rise when forced cooling is involved. A single fan is enough to push natural convection out of the equation. BTX was coined because of how hot prescott was

The Alienware mobo looks exactly the same as mATX considering BTX is already long dead.

Some things to point out ... The alienware mobo is of course, an alienware. All bets are off on support for Westmere-EP or even Gulftown (AFAIK)
If you want a decent X58 mobo buy a HP Z400 mobo with the IOH heatsink and at a 40mm fan and put a ICH heatsink, these buggers do run hot!


----------



## jbjmed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> Anyone try a Xeon in one of these cheap Alienware X58 boards ? They have a decent amount of overclocking settings. See this post for BIOS pictures and manual.


That's an interesting board and definitely a good price. I've been thinking of replacing my 950 with a hexa core xeon I could use this board and my 950 for my son's pc.


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Yeah I think the main advantage was pointing the VGA card fan up so escaping heat from it would rise up naturally. They also would duct in the fresh air for the CPU from the front but use a single case fan in the rear to promote airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU was close to the front than it is in ATX. And once again, heat doesn't rise when forced cooling is involved. A single fan is enough to push natural convection out of the equation. BTX was coined because of how hot prescott was.
Click to expand...

It does kinda matter since most of the heat from the VGA's forced air cooling was exhausted into the case. CPU was relocated to the front as the RAM was mounted horizontally to help promote better airflow.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> It does kinda matter since most of the heat from the VGA's forced air cooling was exhausted into the case. CPU was relocated to the front as the RAM was mounted horizontally to help promote better airflow.


Only "aftermarket designs" exhausts into the case ... But they WILL and ALWAYS benefit from a side panel rather than making the GPU closer to the rear fan. Remember, BTX is not upside down usually so if heat rises = crapton of heat builds up at the top. Which isn't the case. (Pun intended







)

Guess why BTX died out eventually ...


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> It does kinda matter since most of the heat from the VGA's forced air cooling was exhausted into the case. CPU was relocated to the front as the RAM was mounted horizontally to help promote better airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> Only "aftermarket designs" exhausts into the case ... But they WILL and ALWAYS benefit from a side panel rather than making the GPU closer to the rear fan. Remember, BTX is not upside down usually so if heat rises = crapton of heat builds up at the top. Which isn't the case. (Pun intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Guess why BTX died out eventually ...
Click to expand...

Love the pun.







I think it died due to Intel giving up on it do design cooler running CPU's since that was the original reasoning behind the mobo standard anyway. The P4's were hot running little suckers


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frag Mortuus*
> 
> Here is my validation:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/m0k8as


Your OCN name must be in the "Submitted By" field.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giuda*
> 
> Unoptimized, but...
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/lgbvgp


I have you on the list to be added. Hold tight. I recently installed SSD RAID 0 on my PC and I've been busy trying to set everything back up.









I haven't forgot about you EEBOBB & Gomi. You guys are on the list as well.
















If there is anyone I forgot to mention please send me a PM or post here to let me know. The rules to join are on the first page along with instructions.


----------



## EvilMonk

Look at what I managed with my old MSI GTX 670 Twin Frozr I dont use... I didn't mind cranking the voltage... impressive since they are pushing better performances than GTX 680 in SLI without pushing the fans and just slightly pushing the voltage.


----------



## giuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Your OCN name must be in the "Submitted By" field.
> I have you on the list to be added. Hold tight. I recently installed SSD RAID 0 on my PC and I've been busy trying to set everything back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't forgot about you EEBOBB & Gomi. You guys are on the list as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is anyone I forgot to mention please send me a PM or post here to let me know. The rules to join are on the first page along with instructions.


Thanks


----------



## TheReciever

Hey guys, I remember before that the Big Bang motherboard doesnt support the x5650. Is this similar to the EVGA motherboards and needing a hard mod to get it running or just simple BIOS incompatibility? Thanks!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Look at what I managed with my old MSI GTX 670 Twin Frozr I dont use... I didn't mind cranking the voltage... impressive since they are pushing better performances than GTX 680 in SLI without pushing the fans and just slightly pushing the voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good. I'll get around to running some test as well with my x2 GTX 670 as well. We can compare. Also theirs only a minor difference in GTX 670 and GTX 680 performance. The 670 was the best band for the buck at the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Hey guys, I remember before that the Big Bang motherboard doesnt support the x5650. Is this similar to the EVGA motherboards and needing a hard mod to get it running or just simple BIOS incompatibility? Thanks!


I don't know much about this issue, but I have seen some people running 6 cores on the Big Bang X58 [i7-970 & X5650]. The X5650 was using a old BIOS = v1.4. The latest is v1.7 from 2012.

I personally think it would work since 1.4 & v1.6[2011] included a update for the CPU micro code. Plus I've seen some people running it, but I'm not sure if they had to mod anything.


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Hey guys,

I'm really wanting to buy an EVGA Classified e760 MoBo Revision 1 for a build I"m putting together for my wife. However, I've read several old posts around the internet that say Xeon support is only able after soldering something on the MoBo. However, newer posts say that a BIOS update fixed the e762 which also required the same mod. Also, some have said it worked on the e759. Now this issue was fixed with Revision 2

Can anyone confirm whether or not the solder mod is still required to run Xeon CPUs on an e760 Revision 1 MoBo? Did they fix it with a BIOS mod or not?

Thanks!


----------



## TheReciever

Hmm the P6T WS SuperComputer is on ebay, sexy board


----------



## greywarden

Nabbed a Sabertooth for $160 on eBay it's in the mail :3 Next will be an x5650!


----------



## Sturmangriff

I have started taking steps to join you all in the club. My X58 SLI is on its way to EVGA to get modded so it can handle a Xeon. They were cool about it and since I am the original owner it was no charge. I will be replacing a 920 C0 that pretty much topped out at 3.8ghz without getting really power hungry. I can't wait to throw a hexa core in there and start tinkering


----------



## rwarr

has anyone using a x5650 with x22 multiplier came across issues where windows and other benchmarks like cinebench not outputting the correct overclock but cpuz and the bios shows the correct overclock?


----------



## Eebobb

Yea mine does that too with the clock speeds on cinebench and I guess it reads the multiplier that isn't turbo. For anyone here with the p6t se and have it throttle your speed you can make it stop throttling by using the 20x multiplier and using a higher bclk if your chip can get to a high bclk. Another way around it is I tried the p6t ws pro bios and you can get around the throttling that way too. I also tried the p6tx58 d premium bios and I was able to get to 232 bclk on that bios but was only able to get 220 or so on the p6t se, pt6 and p6t ws pro bios which is weird unless they limit the bclk on it somehow.


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Nabbed a Sabertooth for $160 on eBay it's in the mail :3 Next will be an x5650!


Was that the one that was nearly brand-new in the box last night? I almost bought it, but it was gone by the time i clicked the buy it now button.


----------



## greywarden

Yeah it's in the original box in the main picture on the listing, says "lightly used"

It didn't go through the first time I hit buy it now, I think we were trying to buy it at the same time haha..... sorry?


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Hmm the P6T WS SuperComputer is on ebay, sexy board


How much do those cost?


----------



## Frag Mortuus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Yeah it's in the original box in the main picture on the listing, says "lightly used"
> 
> It didn't go through the first time I hit buy it now, I think we were trying to buy it at the same time haha..... sorry?


Haha. No problem. I'm building this for my wife. She had a somewhat nice laptop that is starting to die and she told me she wants a desktop after using mine for a few days. So, I'm building from the ground up.

Here is what I got for her (scroll down and you'll see it the listing):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291196161606?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

If the link doesn't work, it included:

Level 10 GT Case
Asus Sabertooth X58 motherboard
Silverstone 1500W Fully Modular PSU
Corsair H100i
Lite-On Bluray Burner
Memory Card Reader
USB 3.0 Expansion Card (adds 7 USB 3.0 ports)
Wireless LAN Card

Total $500 w/ free shipping.

I also bought her 12GB (6x2GB) Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600 for $95

I have a buddy that is giving me two 1TB HDDs for free.

I already had an i7-920 for her, but will upgrade to X5650 soon.

So, I still want to get her a GPU and SSD. I will get her a GTX760 4GB for about $300 and a 120GB SSD probably the $50 one from SanDisk.

So, all in all, the whole build will cost me about $1000. Considering the quality of the parts, that's not a bad deal at all.


----------



## greywarden

Oh wow, very nice deal! Mobo came in today, this thing is flawless, and even though the description said "lightly used" I don't think it actually was - it's not even dusty


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Oh wow, very nice deal! Mobo came in today, this thing is flawless, and even though the description said "lightly used" I don't think it actually was - it's not even dusty


Thats even better, sometimes you can have nice surprises!


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> How much do those cost?


Around 310-320 US$ from what I remember, I came close to buy one... they are great boards!


----------



## greywarden

Oh yeah definitely, and this is a HEAVY mobo!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sturmangriff*
> 
> I have started taking steps to join you all in the club. My X58 SLI is on its way to EVGA to get modded so it can handle a Xeon. They were cool about it and since I am the original owner it was no charge. I will be replacing a 920 C0 that pretty much topped out at 3.8ghz without getting really power hungry. I can't wait to throw a hexa core in there and start tinkering


Sounds good. Post your CPU-Z link and you'll be in. Remember to include your OCN username in the link to be accepted.

*Edit:*

Prepare your rigs......challenges \ benchmarks incoming for all X58 users......yes ALL X58! Only Xeon users can join the club, but I'm starting challenges soon for all X58 users + leaderboards.


----------



## loop16




----------



## greywarden

I was looking around at info on the Sabertooth and found this... it says to not use the Marvel sata3 ports because the controller is less than stellar.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1245776/best-ssd-for-sabertooth-x58/0_20


----------



## Frag Mortuus

I think my EVGA Classified 3 e770 has the Marvel Controller as well and I've never had a problem. Now my SSD is a SATA II port, so that may have something to do with it.

I'll try it out when I get my wife's stuff in and report back.

BTW, what are the issues they said accompany using the Marvel ports?


----------



## DaveLT

All 3rd party sata chips (not raid controllers, most raid controllers are properly quick) are always going to be slower and more latency as well as having poorer random R/W which is what truly makes a SSD feel "fast"


----------



## dasparx

http://valid.x86.fr/iyluvu haha IYLUVU









Best i can seem to get out of my second L5639, i think this board is holding me back. I'm on a real bad cooler as well, a Spire Thermax II from 2010 lol.

Any tips to get this beast a tad higher?


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasparx*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/iyluvu haha IYLUVU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best i can seem to get out of my second L5639, i think this board is holding me back. I'm on a real bad cooler as well, a Spire Thermax II from 2010 lol.
> 
> Any tips to get this beast a tad higher?


that looks pretty normal from all of the other L5639 overclocks that I have seen. It might be that 18 multiplier holding you back!


----------



## dasparx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dasparx*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/iyluvu haha IYLUVU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best i can seem to get out of my second L5639, i think this board is holding me back. I'm on a real bad cooler as well, a Spire Thermax II from 2010 lol.
> 
> Any tips to get this beast a tad higher?
> 
> 
> 
> that looks pretty normal from all of the other L5639 overclocks that I have seen. It might be that 18 multiplier holding you back!
Click to expand...

I think it's a combi of my board and cooler, but i know this cpu isnt 100% as well, it will only run in dualchannel and not triple


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasparx*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/iyluvu haha IYLUVU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best i can seem to get out of my second L5639, i think this board is holding me back. I'm on a real bad cooler as well, a Spire Thermax II from 2010 lol.
> 
> Any tips to get this beast a tad higher?


Trust me, I can't even squeeze 205BCLK out of my board. And it's the 18x multi ... I'm on a L5639 as well with a nepton 140xl


----------



## dasparx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dasparx*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/iyluvu haha IYLUVU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best i can seem to get out of my second L5639, i think this board is holding me back. I'm on a real bad cooler as well, a Spire Thermax II from 2010 lol.
> 
> Any tips to get this beast a tad higher?
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, I can't even squeeze 205BCLK out of my board. And it's the 18x multi ... I'm on a L5639 as well with a nepton 140xl
Click to expand...

What board are you on? Did you make sure that your board was getting enough airflow?

Yea for myself i wasn't expecting anything above 200 bclock since this is a cheap budget board, reviews were all kinda "meh" and i got it for $40 second hand








Turns out to be a decent enough clocker to warrant upgrading to a x5670 maybeeeeeeee


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasparx*
> 
> What board are you on? Did you make sure that your board was getting enough airflow?
> 
> Yea for myself i wasn't expecting anything above 200 bclock since this is a cheap budget board, reviews were all kinda "meh" and i got it for $40 second hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out to be a decent enough clocker to warrant upgrading to a x5670 maybeeeeeeee


$40?!?! whaat thats awesome!!!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasparx*
> 
> What board are you on? Did you make sure that your board was getting enough airflow?
> 
> Yea for myself i wasn't expecting anything above 200 bclock since this is a cheap budget board, reviews were all kinda "meh" and i got it for $40 second hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out to be a decent enough clocker to warrant upgrading to a x5670 maybeeeeeeee


EX58-UD5. The heatsinking on this is over the top ... Lowest I can go for temps on the NB is 50C anyway with or without airflow. 46C if open bench.
Keeping CPU temps as low as possible will keep the NB cool.


----------



## greywarden

Mobo Pr0n

http://imgur.com/a/w1CeF#0


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Mobo Pr0n
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/w1CeF#0


:thumb:That looks very familiar.

Now that's the good stuff.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Mobo Pr0n
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/w1CeF#0


Much want


----------



## dasparx

My saber has 2 bent pins, and that killed my imc on the l5639, now it wont do triplechannel anymore.
a buddy is gonna fix it in august


----------



## ssgtnubb

http://valid.x86.fr/8jnnmj

Anyone with a EVGA SLI3 that can care to give advice on OC'n on this thing. I've verified that I have the latest bios with EVGA. When I had my 950 I had issue's with stability as well. I might just have a board that doesn't want to


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasparx*
> 
> I think it's a combi of my board and cooler, but i know this cpu isnt 100% as well, it will only run in dualchannel and not triple


Thats weird, I have a couple of those CPU and tried them on a eVGA SLI3 and an Asus P6T + some HP Proliant DL360, DL160, DL160SE and SE316 Servers and never saw any of there problems... maybe you have a bad chip instead


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasparx*
> 
> My saber has 2 bent pins, and that killed my imc on the l5639, now it wont do triplechannel anymore.
> a buddy is gonna fix it in august


Ouch. Hopefully the IMC isn't completely dead.


----------



## dasparx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dasparx*
> 
> My saber has 2 bent pins, and that killed my imc on the l5639, now it wont do triplechannel anymore.
> a buddy is gonna fix it in august
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch. Hopefully the IMC isn't completely dead.
Click to expand...

It works fine with 2x 8gb sticks







,3 stick in DC mode and 4 sticks work fine as well. whatever board i try, it just doesn't do triplechannel anymore. But not that big of a deal imho.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasparx*
> 
> It works fine with 2x 8gb sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,3 stick in DC mode and 4 sticks work fine as well. whatever board i try, it just doesn't do triplechannel anymore. But not that big of a deal imho.


Could've been worse!


----------



## greywarden

Got paid, x5650 is ordered







$74 on eBay!


----------



## greywarden

What are y'all using to cool your CPUs? I was considering the CM Eisberg 120, then later on adding three 280 or 240 rads when I get a pair of GPUs and blocks...

It's an Air 540, I think only the 240s will fit looking at Gleniu's build...


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> What are y'all using to cool your CPUs? I was considering the CM Eisberg 120, then later on adding three 280 or 240 rads when I get a pair of GPUs and blocks...
> 
> It's an Air 540, I think only the 240s will fit looking at Gleniu's build...


If you wanna go full custom I would say not to do that, just save up and get water cooling parts. If you like the pump on block look you can get something like the apogee drive.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Or even the Corsair H100i or H110 would do a fantastic job. I went full custom many years ago simply because these pump on block systems were not up to par back then, plus I wanted a full block on my video card and mobo. Today these pump on blocks like the H100i are quite amazing.

My Apogee GTZ should be the last cpu block I ever need.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> If you wanna go full custom I would say not to do that, just save up and get water cooling parts. If you like the pump on block look you can get something like the apogee drive.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Or even the Corsair H100i or H110 would do a fantastic job. I went full custom many years ago simply because these pump on block systems were not up to par back then, plus I wanted a full block on my video card and mobo. Today these pump on blocks like the H100i are quite amazing.
> 
> My Apogee GTZ should be the last cpu block I ever need.


I like the simplicity of the "pump on block" style, that being said, I've never water cooled (aside from having a Corsair H-series) before and I thought I'd start out simple like that. I really don't care for the look of the Apogee. What about the newest one they just released, it could be a good one to start with too? (And it looks cooler







) I will (hopefully) be cooling dual 6990s, possibly 7990s depending upon the way the price drops when I'm finally ready to purchase GPUs


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

All that matters to me is that the block is completely blackened out and as small as possible. Mine looks just fine I think. In fact I can't imagine it looking any better or performing any better lol.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I like the simplicity of the "pump on block" style, that being said, I've never water cooled (aside from having a Corsair H-series) before and I thought I'd start out simple like that. I really don't care for the look of the Apogee. What about the newest one they just released, it could be a good one to start with too? (And it looks cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I will (hopefully) be cooling dual 6990s, possibly 7990s depending upon the way the price drops when I'm finally ready to purchase GPUs


I suggested the drive or the drive II (there's a difference between the apogee and apogee drive) because the drive has a DDC pump on it and is pretty clean, there's heatsinks on it to keep the pump cool because in a low restriction loop, the DDC can overheat.

But since you'll be cooling a pair of dual GPU cards that have more restrictive blocks than normal GPU blocks, a DDC would be perfect. Also with the pump on the eisberg I don't think it can support the 2 blocks, and all the rad space that you need to cool everything.

If you expand the eisberg, I would personally only do it if I wanted only to cool the CPU and a single GPU at the most, with a single 240 and the included rad.

EDIT
A bunch of the uSFF and SFF guys have used them for custom WC because of the form factor of pump on block and how it saves space.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> I suggested the drive or the drive II (there's a difference between the apogee and apogee drive) because the drive has a DDC pump on it and is pretty clean, there's heatsinks on it to keep the pump cool because in a low restriction loop, the DDC can overheat.
> 
> But since you'll be cooling a pair of dual GPU cards that have more restrictive blocks than normal GPU blocks, a DDC would be perfect. Also with the pump on the eisberg I don't think it can support the 2 blocks, and all the rad space that you need to cool everything.
> 
> If you expand the eisberg, I would personally only do it if I wanted only to cool the CPU and a single GPU at the most, with a single 240 and the included rad.
> 
> EDIT
> A bunch of the uSFF and SFF guys have used them for custom WC because of the form factor of pump on block and how it saves space.


Oh geez, didn't realize that HD model isn't a pump! I see what you're saying now. I guess I'll have to go with the Apogee Drive or research it a little more...

/threadjack


----------



## DaveLT

Let's see how this clocks on a Nepton 140XL


----------



## DaveLT

So ... even though it arrived on a tray the X5650 is dead >.> Inserted into my ex58-ud5 it just goes through bootloop after bootloop.
Removed it and I noticed a scratch at a corner. Not my fault it came like that on a tray.

Put my L5639 and my worst fears came true. It is really dead.



Setback after setback!


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> So ... even though it arrived on a tray the X5650 is dead >.> Inserted into my ex58-ud5 it just goes through bootloop after bootloop.
> Removed it and I noticed a scratch at a corner. Not my fault it came like that on a tray.
> 
> Put my L5639 and my worst fears came true. It is really dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Setback after setback!


Did you get that from a Chinese supplier on eBay? I would be worried about what's lurking under the "inspection sticker".

Years and years ago I bought an old P4 mobo for a severe budget build I was doing for a family member that ended up looking like it was used as a skim board in the warehouse during lunch. It had a bunch of scuff marks on the back side of it and there were some torn/ missing traces. Mobo was severely warped and it had a few E-Caps that were crushed/ damaged along with a I/O tower for the USB or audio that was damaged. The supplier was in China/ HK but I didn't worry so much since I had bought the same exact one from them a year or so before and it was in good condition. I swapped it out with them and they sent another board that was touched up with a sharpie on the bad traces (PCB solder mask was black) and the couple of shorted and torn traces that couldn't be painted over had a very similar inspection sticker over the bad parts. I scraped the sticker away to revel the crap they were trying to hide from me. I emailed and complained to them a second time and got a full refund but the annoyance factor of shipping a mobo back twice couldn't be refunded on. I swore never to buy anything direct from a China supplier on eBay again. It's actually quite hard not to on there since they try real hard to conceal where the item is located or have distribution warehouses stateside (i.e NYC). The usual tip off is that they have "US Seller" plastered all over the pictures and/ or the location city of the item is "United States" along with the usual Chinglish in the ad text.

You're lucky that it didn't pop your mobo. I wouldn't have trusted the CPU if it had any damage to it what so ever. Not worth the risk IMO. I wish you luck on the refund.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Did you get that from a Chinese supplier on eBay? I would be worried about what's lurking under the "inspection sticker".
> 
> Years and years ago I bought an old P4 mobo for a severe budget build I was doing for a family member that ended up looking like it was used as a skim board in the warehouse during lunch. It had a bunch of scuff marks on the back side of it and there were some torn/ missing traces. Mobo was severely warped and it had a few E-Caps that were crushed/ damaged along with a I/O tower for the USB or audio that was damaged. The supplier was in China/ HK but I didn't worry so much since I had bought the same exact one from them a year or so before and it was in good condition. I swapped it out with them and they sent another board that was touched up with a sharpie on the bad traces (PCB solder mask was black) and the couple of shorted and torn traces that couldn't be painted over had a very similar inspection sticker over the bad parts. I scraped the sticker away to revel the crap they were trying to hide from me. I emailed and complained to them a second time and got a full refund but the annoyance factor of shipping a mobo back twice couldn't be refunded on. I swore never to buy anything direct from a China supplier on eBay again. It's actually quite hard not to on there since they try real hard to conceal where the item is located or have distribution warehouses stateside (i.e NYC). The usual tip off is that they have "US Seller" plastered all over the pictures and/ or the location city of the item is "United States" along with the usual Chinglish in the ad text.
> 
> You're lucky that it didn't pop your mobo. I wouldn't have trusted the CPU if it had any damage to it what so ever. Not worth the risk IMO. I wish you luck on the refund.


Everyone from that shop gets a 3 year warranty and while 3000+ pieces have been sold none reported any damage or whatsoever. I have bought my ex58-ud5 and L5520 as well as L5639 from china ... and that's my only real option for X58

Well the good thing is that the agent handling the returns are very very good at handling returns.


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Did you get that from a Chinese supplier on eBay? I would be worried about what's lurking under the "inspection sticker".
> 
> Years and years ago I bought an old P4 mobo for a severe budget build I was doing for a family member that ended up looking like it was used as a skim board in the warehouse during lunch. It had a bunch of scuff marks on the back side of it and there were some torn/ missing traces. Mobo was severely warped and it had a few E-Caps that were crushed/ damaged along with a I/O tower for the USB or audio that was damaged. The supplier was in China/ HK but I didn't worry so much since I had bought the same exact one from them a year or so before and it was in good condition. I swapped it out with them and they sent another board that was touched up with a sharpie on the bad traces (PCB solder mask was black) and the couple of shorted and torn traces that couldn't be painted over had a very similar inspection sticker over the bad parts. I scraped the sticker away to revel the crap they were trying to hide from me. I emailed and complained to them a second time and got a full refund but the annoyance factor of shipping a mobo back twice couldn't be refunded on. I swore never to buy anything direct from a China supplier on eBay again. It's actually quite hard not to on there since they try real hard to conceal where the item is located or have distribution warehouses stateside (i.e NYC). The usual tip off is that they have "US Seller" plastered all over the pictures and/ or the location city of the item is "United States" along with the usual Chinglish in the ad text.
> 
> You're lucky that it didn't pop your mobo. I wouldn't have trusted the CPU if it had any damage to it what so ever. Not worth the risk IMO. I wish you luck on the refund.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone from that shop gets a 3 year warranty and while 3000+ pieces have been sold none reported any damage or whatsoever. I have bought my ex58-ud5 and L5520 as well as L5639 from china ... and that's my only real option for X58
> 
> Well the good thing is that the agent handling the returns are very very good at handling returns.
Click to expand...

Are you going to get it RMA'd for a swap or just an outright refund? Just wondering is all.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Are you going to get it RMA'd for a swap or just an outright refund? Just wondering is all.


RMA'd but people are gonna be rushed.


----------



## greywarden

Ok so my next purchase is RAM, and I was reading on a thread similar to this one over on [H] that at least one or two people (can't remember now, trying to find the thread) were having issues with their bclk being unstable with certain amounts of RAM or maybe it was the # of sticks they used I can't remember.

[edit]: I found it - http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1040982668&postcount=232

I was planning on buying a 6 x 2GB 1333MHz Cas7 sticks does anyone see an issue with this?

These ones in particular:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231439&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Ok so my next purchase is RAM, and I was reading on a thread similar to this one over on [H] that at least one or two people (can't remember now, trying to find the thread) were having issues with their bclk being unstable with certain amounts of RAM or maybe it was the # of sticks they used I can't remember.
> 
> [edit]: I found it - http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1040982668&postcount=232
> 
> I was planning on buying a 6 x 2GB 1333MHz Cas7 sticks does anyone see an issue with this?
> 
> These ones in particular:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231439&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


The IMC on the first gen Nehalems isn't so hot, I'd go with 3x4GB over 6x2GB for stability.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> The IMC on the first gen Nehalems isn't so hot, I'd go with 3x4GB over 6x2GB for stability.


So it's the # of sticks used that matters most?

I found this kit, it's actually $10 cheaper than what I was going to buy

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231405&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


----------



## riika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> So it's the # of sticks used that matters most?


Yep, it's about the number of sticks. Heck, I'd even go with 3x8GB DDR3 before DDR4 ramps up production and DDR3 prices skyrocket...


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *riika*
> 
> The IMC on the first gen Nehalems isn't so hot, I'd go with 3x4GB over 6x2GB for stability.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's the # of sticks used that matters most?
> 
> I found this kit, it's actually $10 cheaper than what I was going to buy
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231405&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
Click to expand...

Yeah the number of sticks add load to the IMC plus back in the day the RAM makers decided that it was a good idea to max out the DIMM voltage spec'd for them too (1.65v), which made matters worse as far as overclocking goes. You could only go so far on a non-EE CPU before you would stress the IMC with too much vDIMM and other voltages trying to get it stable. The newer RAM out now makes it easier on the IMC since the vDIMM is lower at around 1.5 or so and available in larger sizes per stick. Common RAM pack was 2x3 6GB.


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> RMA'd but people are gonna be rushed.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Yeah the number of sticks add load to the IMC plus back in the day the RAM makers decided that it was a good idea to max out the DIMM voltage spec'd for them too (1.65v), which made matters worse as far as overclocking goes. You could only go so far on a non-EE CPU before you would stress the IMC with too much vDIMM and other voltages trying to get it stable. The newer RAM out now makes it easier on the IMC since the vDIMM is lower at around 1.5 or so and available in larger sizes per stick. Common RAM pack was 2x3 6GB.


Ok, so finally, is there any real difference in the "triple-channel" kits vs using 3 individual sticks? I kind of have a man-crush on Vengeance LP (I like the simple, low-pro design) because I've used it on the last 3 builds or so I've done and found a single 4GB stick of 1600MHz Cas 7 1.5v

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233259


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Ok, so finally, is there any real difference in the "triple-channel" kits vs using 3 individual sticks? I kind of have a man-crush on Vengeance LP (I like the simple, low-pro design) because I've used it on the last 3 builds or so I've done and found a single 4GB stick of 1600MHz Cas 7 1.5v
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233259


The only difference in the kits vs. buying a single stick at a time is that the kits are supposed to be binned or matched to each other so each stick in the pack or kit has very close speeds to each other. You can buy them individually but YMMV on whether or not they will all be stable, especially when OCing them. I really don't think it will be a big issue to buy them individually if buying from a top manufacturer or if the sticks in question are really good. Part of it might be marketing but there is supposed to be some binning involved with the kits.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Ok, so finally, is there any real difference in the "triple-channel" kits vs using 3 individual sticks? I kind of have a man-crush on Vengeance LP (I like the simple, low-pro design) because I've used it on the last 3 builds or so I've done and found a single 4GB stick of 1600MHz Cas 7 1.5v
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233259


I've had seriously bad experiences with Corsair RAM. My suggestions is to avoid them.
Besides my Kingston HyperX Genesis are equally short and I didn't know 30mm was considered low profile
















Another thing, all Corsair RAM these days are bad clockers. Too tight binning.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I've had seriously bad experiences with Corsair RAM. My suggestions is to avoid them.
> Besides my Kingston HyperX Genesis are equally short and I didn't know 40mm was considered low profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing, all Corsair RAM these days are bad clockers. Too tight binning.


Care to share?

I've only used g.skill because I got them used and they're warranty was awesome, after getting burned and buying two dead sticks, g.skill replaced them no questions asked!

But to the guy who like the LP sticks, I've liked them as well since I've seen them, especially in arctic white


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Care to share?
> 
> I've only used g.skill because I got them used and they're warranty was awesome, after getting burned and buying two dead sticks, g.skill replaced them no questions asked!
> 
> But to the guy who like the LP sticks, I've liked them as well since I've seen them, especially in arctic white


I started out building with Corsair but nearly every single kit died in 6 months. From older Doms to modern vengeances
Yeah G.Skill warranty is fantastic and their sticks OC well and you can get them everywhere if only they made more colors ... Not easy to find blue and black sticks here and even so they are usually EOL or pricier kits


----------



## ghabhaducha

Hey Kana-Maru,

Here is my CPU-Z Validation Link:
http://valid.x86.fr/3p1y4c

I think these are some of the best $75 I've spent on electronics, right up there with the $300 I spent on my Crossover 27Q back in July 2012. Thanks for managing this club, as it's provided quite a bit of helpful information.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I've had seriously bad experiences with Corsair RAM. My suggestions is to avoid them.
> Besides my Kingston HyperX Genesis are equally short and I didn't know 30mm was considered low profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing, all Corsair RAM these days are bad clockers. Too tight binning.


How about Crucial? I found this, they're uber-low-profile, black, and I can probably find them in the flavor I want...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





http://www.overclock.net/t/1476660/build-log-jonsbo-umx1/0_20


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Ok, so finally, is there any real difference in the "triple-channel" kits vs using 3 individual sticks? I kind of have a man-crush on Vengeance LP (I like the simple, low-pro design) because I've used it on the last 3 builds or so I've done and found a single 4GB stick of 1600MHz Cas 7 1.5v
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233259


Ahhhh if it is a quality RAM i doubt it will make any difference. For example, I purchased three 2x8GB 2400Mz kits from Avexir for Force1. I haven't had any issues so far.... but now I know that I can only do 1600-1650Mhz on the RAM because of my locked Memory multiplier. Oh well, at least I know that I have 2400+ Mhz Ram when I go to a quad channel setup lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Care to share?
> 
> I've only used g.skill because I got them used and they're warranty was awesome, after getting burned and buying two dead sticks, g.skill replaced them no questions asked!
> 
> But to the guy who like the LP sticks, I've liked them as well since I've seen them, especially in arctic white


I like G.Skill as well... I have two 12GB tripple channel 1600Mhz kits. Honestly, I've had great luck with Corsair (DDR, DDR2 and DDR3). OCZ was my flavor of choice for a long time till they got out of the RAM market.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> How about Crucial? I found this, they're uber-low-profile, black, and I can probably find them in the flavor I want...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1476660/build-log-jonsbo-umx1/0_20


Certainly are lower profile. NOTE :Both kits won't OC past rated specs


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Certainly are lower profile. NOTE :Both kits won't OC past rated specs


I've OC'd the Corsair on 2 different machines for sure, but I've never used the Crucial, so are you referring to the board's capabilities?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I've OC'd the Corsair on 2 different machines for sure, but I've never used the Crucial, so are you referring to the board's capabilities?


No. Old corsair sticks can be OC'd but definitely not the newer ones (up till end of 2012 from there on it's all tightly binned)


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> No. Old corsair sticks can be OC'd but definitely not the newer ones (up till end of 2012 from there on it's all tightly binned)


I didn't know that. That's why people scoff whenever someone asks if they can clock their vengeance sticks higher..

So in that same breath looking for eol dominator gt sticks that have the red heatspreader would be better than trying to find a newer vengeance kit for the same price?

I'm a newbie when it comes to messing with ram, timings, ect.

Hmm what about that Samsung wonder ram? Do they still sell those? Didn't they clock well? And can't you put a nice heatspreader on them?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I like G.Skill as well... I have two 12GB tripple channel 1600Mhz kits. Honestly, I've had great luck with Corsair (DDR, DDR2 and DDR3). OCZ was my flavor of choice for a long time till they got out of the RAM market.


I was thinking about getting another G.Skill kit to match the one I have now, not because I need it, but because I am worried that DDR4 might cause DDR3 to get insanely expensive. Maybe I should get some now just to max out this system, and maybe it will be a good investment?


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I was thinking about getting another G.Skill kit to match the one I have now, not because I need it, but because I am worried that DDR4 might cause DDR3 to get insanely expensive. Maybe I should get some now just to max out this system, and maybe it will be a good investment?


I'm guessing initially ddr3 will get cheaper as they go eol, and companies getting rid of their stock. Then once the standard is ddr4 it'll be expensive. So maybe in a year or 2. But I'm thinking used ddr3 will be at its cheapest when x99 launches.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> I'm guessing initially ddr3 will get cheaper as they go eol, and companies getting rid of their stock. Then once the standard is ddr4 it'll be expensive. So maybe in a year or 2. But I'm thinking used ddr3 will be at its cheapest when x99 launches.


Yeah, I thinking pretty much the same thing now that you say it like that. The kit I have now is this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231358

I should have not sold my 3x2GB kit as that would have maxed out my slots, but I was not thinking. Oh well, it would be nice if this kit would drop below the $100 mark, and preferably into the $60-70 range. Id' get it right away then.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, I thinking pretty much the same thing now that you say it like that. The kit I have now is this
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231358
> 
> I should have not sold my 3x2GB kit as that would have maxed out my slots, but I was not thinking. Oh well, it would be nice if this kit would drop below the $100 mark, and preferably into the $60-70 range. Id' get it right away then.


There's always buying a used quad channel kit... And just leaving out the last stick haha







those are pretty easy to find online on [H] and they're sure to be binned together.

But that's a nice kit.

I do agree with whoever said its a shame gskill doesn't have different colors. I'm not even a fan of their heatsinks either


----------



## larrydavid

Anyone know if these quad core Xeons will work on X58 boards? Apparently they were used in Mac PCs. They're pre-delidded too


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> I didn't know that. That's why people scoff whenever someone asks if they can clock their vengeance sticks higher..
> 
> So in that same breath looking for eol dominator gt sticks that have the red heatspreader would be better than trying to find a newer vengeance kit for the same price?
> 
> I'm a newbie when it comes to messing with ram, timings, ect.
> 
> Hmm what about that Samsung wonder ram? Do they still sell those? Didn't they clock well? And can't you put a nice heatspreader on them?


Well they ran hot. Those Doms. No point them really just buy a modern G.Skill or KHX.

EOL'd a year+ back already and it was an attempt at "spoiling" the market a reason why RAM prices were so high for such a long time simply because it clocked like hell. Y U NO OCN WONDER RAM


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> Anyone know if these quad core Xeons will work on X58 boards? Apparently they were used in Mac PCs. They're pre-delidded too


For $9 it wouldn't hurt to just buy one, and toss it if it didn't work... and if it overclocks well, then all the better.


----------



## justinyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> I didn't know that. That's why people scoff whenever someone asks if they can clock their vengeance sticks higher..
> 
> So in that same breath looking for eol dominator gt sticks that have the red heatspreader would be better than trying to find a newer vengeance kit for the same price?
> 
> I'm a newbie when it comes to messing with ram, timings, ect.
> 
> Hmm what about that Samsung wonder ram? Do they still sell those? Didn't they clock well? And can't you put a nice heatspreader on them?


You know what, i was using the Corsair Dom ever since they first launched, i discovered their ram's pcb is slightly thicker than the other brands.
After few years of using the Corsair Dom in my x58 system, i decided to upgrade to a larger and faster ram, so i bought the Kingston Beast. And guess what? The brand new Kingston Beast were not detected by the mobo. At first i thought there might be something wrong with the Kingston rams, so i plug it to my other i7-4770k system and it works perfectly.
I suspect it could be the x58's ram slots that is faulty so i plug the Corsair Dom back to the mobo, and it work perfectly, i even take out the ram from the i7-4770k rig and then plug it to the x58 ram slots and the mobo do not detect the ram.
After few experiments of playing and mixing the Corsair Dom and the Kingston beast and the ram from my i7-4770k system, i have finally discovered that because of the thicker pcb of the Corsair Dom, it causes the ram slot circuit to expand or loosen, so i cannot put a thinner ram into the slot or it cannot be detected.
Lastly, I have to stick with the Corsair Dom and then sell the Kingston beast to my friend









Hope you guys can understand what i am trying to say here.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinyou*
> 
> You know what, i was using the Corsair Dom ever since they first launched, i discovered their ram's pcb is slightly thicker than the other brands.
> After few years of using the Corsair Dom in my x58 system, i decided to upgrade to a larger and faster ram, so i bought the Kingston Beast. And guess what? The brand new Kingston Beast were not detected by the mobo. At first i thought there might be something wrong with the Kingston rams, so i plug it to my other i7-4770k system and it works perfectly.
> I suspect it could be the x58's ram slots that is faulty so i plug the Corsair Dom back to the mobo, and it work perfectly, i even take out the ram from the i7-4770k rig and then plug it to the x58 ram slots and the mobo do not detect the ram.
> After few experiments of playing and mixing the Corsair Dom and the Kingston beast and the ram from my i7-4770k system, i have finally discovered that because of the thicker pcb of the Corsair Dom, it causes the ram slot circuit to expand or loosen, so i cannot put a thinner ram into the slot or it cannot be detected.
> Lastly, I have to stick with the Corsair Dom and then sell the Kingston beast to my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys can understand what i am trying to say here.


Your board no longer has virgin dimm slots, and was forever stretched by the doms. Got it.









Hahaha sorry...


----------



## justinyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Your board no longer has virgin dimm slots, and was forever stretched by the doms. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha sorry...


I like your description. Yup, slots not virgin any more and being stretched too wide open.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinyou*
> 
> I like your description. Yup, slots not virgin any more and being stretched too wide open.











Sucks for you though ... corsair trying to be different from everyone.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Your board no longer has virgin dimm slots, and was forever stretched by the doms. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha sorry...


ahahahahahahah I was rolling laughing at this.... first thing I thought when I read his description of what the wider PCB DOMs did to his slots was "like throwing a hot dog down a hall way"


----------



## zzss

http://valid.canardpc.com/fd0fp7 X5650 5.222G with qpi link fast mode
http://valid.x86.fr/c3y673 X5650 5.35G with qpi link slow mode


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzss*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fd0fp7 X5650 5.222G with qpi link fast mode
> http://valid.x86.fr/c3y673 X5650 5.35G with qpi link slow mode


thats some scary voltage right there...


----------



## ssgtnubb

Getting frustrated, cannot get any semblance of a stable OC. I'm thinking my SLI3 board has always been off as I had issues ocing' my 950 as well.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghabhaducha*
> 
> Hey Kana-Maru,
> 
> Here is my CPU-Z Validation Link:
> http://valid.x86.fr/3p1y4c
> 
> I think these are some of the best $75 I've spent on electronics, right up there with the $300 I spent on my Crossover 27Q back in July 2012. Thanks for managing this club, as it's provided quite a bit of helpful information.


Got it. I agree with you about the "best $75 I've spent on electronics". It was bit more expensive for me since I went the X5660 route and conducting all of the initial test before a ton of people went out to buy them [Hexa-Cores-X5660 is the favorite due to price]. I bit the bullet and it was well worth it!







Regarding my CPUs, I spent $75 on my L5639 and around $220 for my X5660. Even at $220....it couldn't ask for anything better. I don't regret the price, but those X5650 are lovely just as well. I paid nowhere near the price of those Xeons. I'm probably going to use my L5639 in another build and I guess I'll keep my i7-960 for a backup or something.

I've been busy, but I'm going to update the list today and shoot out emails to all of those good users who have been waiting. I've been extremely busy. There is a lot of good users in this topic that provides ton of good info. Thank to everyone








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzss*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/fd0fp7 X5650 5.222G with qpi link fast mode
> http://valid.x86.fr/c3y673 X5650 5.35G with qpi link slow mode


My god....







......dat voltage. Good luck with the OC's. I think I only hit 1.51vCore for 5.2Ghz [lowered vCore from 1.53v] and 1.64vCore for 5.4Ghz. Never again will I run that much voltage through my cores.







[killed it for a short time]. I'll be adding you to the list as well today. Just wait for my update before adding the code to your sig.

If there is anyone I missed let me know.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> *My god....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......dat voltage.* Good luck with the OC's. I think I only hit 1.51vCore for 5.2Ghz [lowered vCore from 1.53v] and 1.64vCore for 5.4Ghz. Never again will I run that much voltage through my cores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [killed it for a short time]. I'll be adding you to the list as well today. Just wait for my update before adding the code to your sig.
> 
> If there is anyone I missed let me know.


lol my god that BCLK 240 Mhz+!! I wasn't willing to put more than 1.55V through mine so I was never able to get over 4.8Ghz on the x5650


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Got it. I agree with you about the "best $75 I've spent on electronics". It was bit more expensive for me since I went the X5660 route and conducting all of the initial test before a ton of people went out to buy them [Hexa-Cores-X5660 is the favorite due to price]. I bit the bullet and it was well worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding my CPUs, I spent $75 on my L5639 and around $220 for my X5660. Even at $220....it couldn't ask for anything better. I don't regret the price, but those X5650 are lovely just as well. I paid nowhere near the price of those Xeons. I'm probably going to use my L5650 in another build and I guess I'll keep my i7-960 for a backup or something.
> 
> I've been busy, but I'm going to update the list today and shoot out emails to all of those good users who have been waiting. I've been extremely busy. There is a lot of good users in this topic that provides ton of good info. Thank to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My god....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......dat voltage. Good luck with the OC's. I think I only hit 1.51vCore for 5.2Ghz [lowered vCore from 1.53v] and 1.64vCore for 5.4Ghz. Never again will I run that much voltage through my cores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [killed it for a short time]. I'll be adding you to the list as well today. Just wait for my update before adding the code to your sig.
> 
> If there is anyone I missed let me know.


L5650s don't exist


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> lol my god that BCLK 240 Mhz+!! I wasn't willing to put more than 1.55V through mine so I was never able to get over 4.8Ghz on the x5650


You can hit any BLCK if you are pumping a crap load of voltages through every damn think on your board. My board has done some dirty things to get to 240Mhz+ BCLK if you know what I mean









What? It only ate the voltages.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> L5650s don't exist


Dammit. Multitasking. They exist now! You know I meant L5639 lol. Edited.

*Eebobb
Gomi
CRAZYCRAVE-PC
giuda
ghabhaducha
zzss*

You guys have been added to the list. Add the code to your sig.









http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Crazy voltages. I feel sorry for that Xeon though as it came all this way, all this time in a nice comfortable data center some where only to be murdered, lol... j/k


----------



## zzss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Got it. I agree with you about the "best $75 I've spent on electronics". It was bit more expensive for me since I went the X5660 route and conducting all of the initial test before a ton of people went out to buy them [Hexa-Cores-X5660 is the favorite due to price]. I bit the bullet and it was well worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding my CPUs, I spent $75 on my L5639 and around $220 for my X5660. Even at $220....it couldn't ask for anything better. I don't regret the price, but those X5650 are lovely just as well. I paid nowhere near the price of those Xeons. I'm probably going to use my L5639 in another build and I guess I'll keep my i7-960 for a backup or something.
> 
> I've been busy, but I'm going to update the list today and shoot out emails to all of those good users who have been waiting. I've been extremely busy. There is a lot of good users in this topic that provides ton of good info. Thank to everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My god....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......dat voltage. Good luck with the OC's. I think I only hit 1.51vCore for 5.2Ghz [lowered vCore from 1.53v] and 1.64vCore for 5.4Ghz. Never again will I run that much voltage through my cores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [killed it for a short time]. I'll be adding you to the list as well today. Just wait for my update before adding the code to your sig.
> 
> If there is anyone I missed let me know.


Thanks


----------



## zzss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> lol my god that BCLK 240 Mhz+!! I wasn't willing to put more than 1.55V through mine so I was never able to get over 4.8Ghz on the x5650


After tested four X5650 chips,i found that they were good for hit over 250 BCLK,the best record of they was 258 BCLK.


----------



## Sturmangriff

Got my modified board back from EVGA and have started tinkering with my 5670. Here is my submission http://valid.x86.fr/r0kxt1 I am pleased with the performance and temps so far but I think I can get more out of it. It lives in a Corsair 550D with a H100 so average cooling may limit me a bit. I am in it for about $100 after I sell my 920 so I already consider this upgrade more than worth it.


----------



## alancsalt

Ahem...

http://www.overclock.net/t/917173/the-bclk-klub-fsb-htt-welcome


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

I'm so excited! I got my board and x5650 up and running, no one could give me a definitive answer whether the boardi bought was compatible, but after buying a cheap w3520 and updating the bios on my ex58-ud3r rev 1 to the latest bios, it booted right up, and the x5650 was read perfectly in the bios!

So I'm gonna swap out my boards and then reinstall windows!

Also should I pick up a used 670? I have a pair of 1gb 7850s in crossfire, and someone is selling a 670 for $160 but he hasn't had any offers, so I might lowball him.

What do you guys think? I have like $200 to spare, but I'd rather not use it all..


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> I'm so excited! I got my board and x5650 up and running, no one could give me a definitive answer whether the boardi bought was compatible, but after buying a cheap w3520 and updating the bios on my ex58-ud3r rev 1 to the latest bios, it booted right up, and the x5650 was read perfectly in the bios!
> 
> So I'm gonna swap out my boards and then reinstall windows!
> 
> Also should I pick up a used 670? I have a pair of 1gb 7850s in crossfire, and someone is selling a 670 for $160 but he hasn't had any offers, so I might lowball him.
> 
> What do you guys think? I have like $200 to spare, but I'd rather not use it all..


How much are 7970s/R9 280xs?


----------



## JR88

Hey guys

Will a Xeon W3520/practically a 920 DO..... or like the 6 core X5650 work with the NON-ROG Rampage II gene barebone version that came in CG5290 tower?....

I hear different things....that it might actually work....or that no it won't work at all....Asus said it it won't work....I don't know lol

Assuming some BIOS issues....I have the newest BIOS...but isn't even SLI/Crossfire still locked?.... I don't know...


----------



## JR88

pressed quote button sorry haha


----------



## JR88

Or how alleged some hacked/modded BIOS to get SLI/crossfire to work....could of swore I seen something about that as well as getting Xeon's to run on it.....


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> How much are 7970s/R9 280xs?


I've seen them from around $160-$200

I was thinking about that as well, but stuff takes forever to ship here...


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> I've seen them from around $160-$200
> 
> I was thinking about that as well, but stuff takes forever to ship here...


I rather buy a 280x for 160$ obviously but it depends on which 280x. At the same clocks (which Tahiti XL hit EASILY in fact they clock even better than 770s now) 280x(s) eat 770s.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sturmangriff*
> 
> Got my modified board back from EVGA and have started tinkering with my 5670. Here is my submission http://valid.x86.fr/r0kxt1 I am pleased with the performance and temps so far but I think I can get more out of it. It lives in a Corsair 550D with a H100 so average cooling may limit me a bit. I am in it for about $100 after I sell my 920 so I already consider this upgrade more than worth it.


I'm glad that you are loving your upgrade. I'm waiting for Skylake-E at this point, but if the price and performance isn't right......I'm sticking with my X58. These Xeons are simply beast and overclock friendly.

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg

Throw the code in your sig. Welcome to the club.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I'm glad that you are loving your upgrade. I'm waiting for Skylake-E at this point, but if the price and performance isn't right......I'm sticking with my X58. These Xeons are simply beast and overclock friendly.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg
> 
> Throw the code in your sig. Welcome to the club.


Yeah same here. Skylake-E probably Nvidia's 900 series cards.

For this build I want to go with 6GB cards, because I'll eventually be running 3 monitors in portrait for heavily modded Skyrim. On my last rig, I was running out of ram (8GB, I'll have 12GB now) and the GTX 760 just wasn't cutting it with hardcore ENBs and lots of 4-8K texture mods. I'm in between a pair of 780 6GB ($600 each), 280x 6GB ($400) or some 7990 eBay specials. I've read about too many people having issues with crossfire and quadfire in Skyrim, so I feel like I should stay away from them, and I would be tempted to run 5 monitors then, haha.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Yeah same here. Skylake-E probably Nvidia's 900 series cards.
> 
> For this build I want to go with 6GB cards, because I'll eventually be running 3 monitors in portrait for heavily modded Skyrim. On my last rig, I was running out of ram (8GB, I'll have 12GB now) and the GTX 760 just wasn't cutting it with hardcore ENBs and lots of 4-8K texture mods. I'm in between a pair of 780 6GB ($600 each), 280x 6GB ($400) or some 7990 eBay specials. I've read about too many people having issues with crossfire and quadfire in Skyrim, so I feel like I should stay away from them, and I would be tempted to run 5 monitors then, haha.


I was definitely looking into getting a 7990 last year and the Bitcoin craze just ruined that. I then looked towards the R9 290\290X and bitcoin craze killed that as well. The prices were outrageous and scarce because of people going crazy over bitcoins. I don't and haven't played Skyrim and I hear it can be demanding with mods.

I have a huge backlog of games I need to complete on both PCs and consoles so I haven't made it to Skyrim just yet. I'm not to sure about crossfire issues with Skyrim since I obviously don't play the game and I don't have AMD cards. All you can do is research and make a decision. I have you looked into the r9 290Xs and how they work with Skyrim. I'm sure you'll save more money by going with AMD 290X instead of the 780 [unless prices have changed]. I'm just waiting for the 800s from Nvidia and AMD latest architecture.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I rather buy a 280x for 160$ obviously but it depends on which 280x. At the same clocks (which Tahiti XL hit EASILY in fact they clock even better than 770s now) 280x(s) eat 770s.


I would too and I completely agree, but i wanna lowball the guy and offer $100 for the 670 hahaha

hmmm it all depends, I want to make a Hack---osh and i was thinking the Nvidia route is more convenient..


----------



## YBS1

[email protected]

http://valid.canardpc.com/wmnna9


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YBS1*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wmnna9


Saweet!!! That is one x58 board that I wouldn't mind having for my collection







BLOODRAGE! woot


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I tried to locate one but still not having any luck.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I was definitely looking into getting a 7990 last year and the Bitcoin craze just ruined that. I then looked towards the R9 290\290X and bitcoin craze killed that as well. The prices were outrageous and scarce because of people going crazy over bitcoins. I don't and haven't played Skyrim and I hear it can be demanding with mods.
> 
> I have a huge backlog of games I need to complete on both PCs and consoles so I haven't made it to Skyrim just yet. I'm not to sure about crossfire issues with Skyrim since I obviously don't play the game and I don't have AMD cards. All you can do is research and make a decision. I have you looked into the r9 290Xs and how they work with Skyrim. I'm sure you'll save more money by going with AMD 290X instead of the 780 [unless prices have changed]. I'm just waiting for the 800s from Nvidia and AMD latest architecture.


Well I found this post, and it made me wary of having just 3 or 4GB VRAM on a triple monitor setup. This guy is using 2.9GB on a single 1080p. That's why I'm aiming for 6GB cards.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1272610/2gb-vram-with-heavily-modded-skyrim-has-anybody-had-issues/60_20#post_19530649

And then I found this video... in which Gopher, one of the big time mod makers, says that it's been brought to his attention that Skyrim will crash if using more than 3.1GB VRAM... so I guess I don't need more than 4GB
.


----------



## kpforce1

I just scored the highest Vantage Performance score with 2xSLi 9800 GTX+ lol







I sold my 780 Classy Hydrocopper







so I left a GTX 480 in and threw the two 9800 GTX+'s I had for giggles.


----------



## greywarden

Nice, but you have a little bit of a gpu bottleneck haha


----------



## justinyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Saweet!!! That is one x58 board that I wouldn't mind having for my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLOODRAGE! woot


Can you tell me what is so good about this Foxconn Bloodrage board?








I can see it only have 3 ram slots.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

If anyone is interested, the Rampage III Extreme got another BIOS update today from ZioGTS. A new Intel OROM and a new set of Intel raid drivers.

http://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-Asus-Rampage-III-Extreme-ZioMod-Bios-Latest-1601-S15?mode=linear

For the few R3E users here anyway.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinyou*
> 
> Can you tell me what is so good about this Foxconn Bloodrage board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see it only have 3 ram slots.


my board has 4 hahaha







on x58 and triple channel memory, thats pretty odd!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinyou*
> 
> Can you tell me what is so good about this Foxconn Bloodrage board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see it only have 3 ram slots.


Man that is an easy answer. It is made by Foxconn, that in of itself screams high quality. They only gave it three slots because it was targeted towards enthusiasts and gamers, or anyone else who only needs 12GB or less memory at the time. I only use three slots myself with my 3x4gb kit, on a 6 slot mobo. Regardless of only 3 slots, its still a Foxconn and was probably the #1 best built low-cost x58 motherboard ever.


----------



## kckyle

its a foxconn board so it can basically be used as a hackintosh


----------



## JR88

Wow never seen/knew about a Foxconn X58 board...and yes that does scream good quality xD


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Man that is an easy answer. It is made by Foxconn, that in of itself screams high quality. They only gave it three slots because it was targeted towards enthusiasts and gamers, or anyone else who only needs 12GB or less memory at the time. I only use three slots myself with my 3x4gb kit, on a 6 slot mobo. Regardless of only 3 slots, its still a Foxconn and was probably the #1 best built low-cost x58 motherboard ever.


I won't be too sure about that. ASUS boards are made by foxconn ... which I don't think is high quality when you look at the top mainstream boards "Z97 Pro etc etc". You must remember that foxconn consumer boards are lower grade.

Also with a VRM arrangement of 8+2 I won't be too sure either.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinyou*
> 
> Can you tell me what is so good about this Foxconn Bloodrage board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see it only have 3 ram slots.


It was one of the first enthusiast x58 boards. I'd just like to have one







. I'd prefer my x58 classy over it for actual use though.


----------



## justinyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Man that is an easy answer. It is made by Foxconn, that in of itself screams high quality. They only gave it three slots because it was targeted towards enthusiasts and gamers, or anyone else who only needs 12GB or less memory at the time. I only use three slots myself with my 3x4gb kit, on a 6 slot mobo. Regardless of only 3 slots, its still a Foxconn and was probably the #1 best built low-cost x58 motherboard ever.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> It was one of the first enthusiast x58 boards. I'd just like to have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd prefer my x58 classy over it for actual use though.


Guys, thanks for the explanations.
But i still prefer my Asus Sabertooth, and if got chance, i think i wanna try out the high end board such as the EVGA classified 3 or the Asus R3E.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I'd prefer to use my R3E over it any day, just because I paid twice as much for it, lol... But seriously, it was one of the best under $200 boards you could get for x58 at the time, but even then was rare to find. A good friend of mine, ex-motley crue tour roady now living retired in Angel Fire NM wants me to find him one badly, but I keep failing. Looks like I will be talking him into the Intel equivalent if there is, haha. Foxconn is the worlds largest electronics contractor for a reason.


----------



## crazycrave

I will be testing the lifetime warranty on my board .. 4 and 1/2 years and still going..


----------



## ssgtnubb

Disregard, I'm blind.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

@Kana-Maru

Here you go haha I ran my validation under idle!

Just wondering whats a good stock VID for this cpu?

and i cant seem to get the onboard audio to work hahaha!
but im not too worried as im probably going to swap the boards in probably 2 weeks and have a w3520 in there


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Nice, but you have a little bit of a gpu bottleneck haha


lol yeah a bit.... There wasn't much of a GPU bottleneck when I was testing a new BIOS on the Titans in Force1







Scored 12k+ in Firestrike Extreme and the CPU score was 20,380 lol. To bad my x5679's and the SR-2 just do not want to go over 185 BCLK







. I am also forced to use the 2:8 memory multiplier with the x5679's.


----------



## zzss

http://valid.x86.fr/1lxclg
X5650,DDR3 2500 10-11-11-28 1T


----------



## KarlX58

New poster (long time lurker) here. I hope I'm not too late to hop on the Xeon train. I picked up an x5650 last week to upgrade my 930. So far so good.

http://valid.canardpc.com/k8hutg


----------



## kckyle

welcome, you should check out the p6x58d thread while ur at it.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Hmm this bios is intimidating, and I havent overclocked my rig yet!

I have no idea where to start!!!


----------



## CTM Audi

No one listed in the OP has an MSI board. Im fairly sure the Big Bang X-Power should support an X5650, but wanted to see if anyone did for sure. Also, if so, whats the turbo function locking like on it?


----------



## JR88

Lots of boards could run the X5650.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> No one listed in the OP has an MSI board. Im fairly sure the Big Bang X-Power should support an X5650, but wanted to see if anyone did for sure. Also, if so, whats the turbo function locking like on it?


I'm pretty sure that with the latest bios youll be fine!

Here's a link where they are discussing westmere compatibility, and the MSI pro-e is on the list and I'm sure your board is compatible as well!

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1547036


----------



## salted_cashews

Welp just pulled the trigger on an X5650, I only bought the L5639 a few months ago so I have the newest bios but I really feel like getting an easy 4.5 or so. I find it very amusing how well x58 is still holding up to current systems. I don't think I'll be bothering with ddr4 for quite some time.

I'm on the Rampage II extreme with 3x4gb corsair doms 1600 which do oc, or if necessary I can stick in the 3x2gb patriot vipers 1600. Kinda need the ram for Skyrim though as it hits around 3gb by itself lol.

If anyone with an asus mobo can pm some settings that worked for them for decent clocks that would be awesome.


----------



## JR88

I feel ya man really tempted to pull trigger on the X5650 as well or X5550 Gainstown just something different other than 920.....

I have W3520 on the way not much different though haha just want to see if its a better chip probably is lol


----------



## salted_cashews

I mean i paid way too much for my L5639 and my X5650 but living in AUS i still think it was acceptable, especially considering I don't plan to upgrade. I definitely know what you mean with wanting to swap out the 920. The old rampage 2 is just a beast, pretty sure it's still going to be competitive with mid range rigs in 10 years lol.

Im just worried if ddr3 1600 is going to be enough to get the clocks i want, i have the dominators at 1700, and the vipers will do 1866 out of the box but i have the WC block for the doms.


----------



## JR88

Yeah lol, I would think 1600 ram would be fine, my 920 is a later batch though....just not as good, I would imagine the X5650 would run really well probably would have a difficult time OCing it on the high side though....


----------



## salted_cashews

Well my bclk maxes at 214 iirc (at work) for the L5639, so im hoping with a higher multi and higher base if i can stick the x5650 at that I'll get the clocks I am looking for. Now I just need a couple of new gpus as the 7970's do struggle with high settings at 1440p. Have you maxed out your D0 on the R2E or is cooling an issue?


----------



## JR88

I can hit 4ghz okay still pretty hot though....waiting on the better Intel DBX cooler to get here lol I know damn fan on it is really loud lol....Probably could go a little more if I get temps under control..... heavy load it will climb to 80-85c currently....but mostly I can keep it in the 60-75c range...

Just got this W3520 in....this one is ridiculously better than the 920 I had......running way cooler and its hitting 4ghz at only 1.23-1.24v just wow....


----------



## PontiacGTX

I have a doubt

How much does a 1366 mobo able to keep 4.8 on these xeons cost?


----------



## DaveLT

Any decent mobo will do. LGA2011 i7s chips do pull a lot of power as well and those need even better boards to maintain similar clocks below 4.8


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Any decent mobo will do. LGA2011 i7s chips do pull a lot of power as well and those need even better boards to maintain similar clocks below 4.8


I wanted to know a 1366 mobo


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> I wanted to know a 1366 mobo


The list is very long mate. Very long.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> I have a doubt
> 
> How much does a 1366 mobo able to keep 4.8 on these xeons cost?


I think it is more dependent on which Xeon you are wanting to use. What did you have in mind?

---- EDIT----
Also, what kind of cooling you have and what kind of voltages you are wanting/wiling to run


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> The list is very long mate. Very long.


pricing


----------



## JR88

Westmere/Gulftown 6 core is what you want xD thats what I want too in future xD


----------



## JR88

Keep rocking x58 man xD


----------



## YBS1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> The list is very long mate. Very long.
> 
> 
> 
> pricing
Click to expand...

They are all pretty much "overpriced" right now. They don't make 'em anymore and those that want them, want them for a very specific reason and the sellers know this. You just have to watch and catch a hopefully decent deal.


----------



## Born2rade

I just purchased a x5660 for a great price. I know the sabertooth is a great board for these chips without having to mod. What other boards will work just as good? I will be water cooling and looking to have a 4.2ghz+ 24/7 overclock.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YBS1*
> 
> They are all pretty much "overpriced" right now. They don't make 'em anymore and those that want them, want them for a very specific reason and the sellers know this. You just have to watch and catch a hopefully decent deal.


As It was 8months ago
Thank
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I think it is more dependent on which Xeon you are wanting to use. What did you have in mind?
> 
> ---- EDIT----
> Also, what kind of cooling you have and what kind of voltages you are wanting/wiling to run


For some reason I didnt see you post
I was thinking that people that wabted to upgrade to neqer and faster architecture would sell their x58 chwaper but seeing this (overpriced mobos)
And the lack of dollars that there is in venezuela(or dificulty to buy dollars for the citizens which are not importers)


----------



## JR88

If you look/wait long enough you can still find good deals on X58 mobo's


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> Keep rocking x58 man xD


^^This^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> pricing


ASUS Sabertooth mobos look like they are averaging 100-150 US on the 'bay right now. If you lurk long enough you will luck up on a sweet deal. You have to be patient and wait it out.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> ^^This^^
> ASUS Sabertooth mobos look like they are averaging 100-150 US on the 'bay right now. If you lurk long enough you will luck up on a sweet deal. You have to be patient and wait it out.


i dont see them,maybe someone that didnt noticed that there is a x58 hunting


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> ^^This^^
> ASUS Sabertooth mobos look like they are averaging 100-150 US on the 'bay right now. If you lurk long enough you will luck up on a sweet deal. You have to be patient and wait it out.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont see them,maybe someone that didnt noticed that there is a x58 hunting
Click to expand...

Well I looked on ebay.com since I'm in the US. I might be different on localized eBay sites. Here is the sold search results that I found:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=asus+sabertooth+x58&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc

Whatever you do just make sure you aren't buying from a Chinese reseller. I have had bad luck in the past with buying from them. Usually questionable item condition, etc and a long time to get the item and resolving issues can be a test of your patience more so that waiting for the perfect auction to come up.









Here is a evga e760 that comes with a w3570:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-X58-Classified-w-Intel-Xeon-W3570-/271571287725?pt=US_Server_CPUs_Processors&hash=item3f3ae8fead

If that one doesn't head too far north of where it is now it would be a decent price IMO.

Here's a used (not noted as broken) Sabertooth that just listed at a dollar:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUSTeK-COMPUTER-SABERTOOTH-X58-LGA-1366-Socket-B-Intel-90-MIBDK0-G0EAY00Z-M-/201149115928?pt=Motherboards&hash=item2ed56bee18

EVGA Classy3 RMA return/ never used started at a dollar:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-X58-Classified3-Motherbaord-part-141-GT-E770-RX-/201149191909?pt=Motherboards&hash=item2ed56d16e5


----------



## bill1024

I just picked up an EVGA x58 FTW3 for 60$, one just sold on ebay 3 weeks ago for 55$, I have seen Asus boards P6T for 100.
Sabertooth have been going 175 and up and other Asus boards from 125-175. Figure for a better board 150-200$
Go to ebay then on the top right click advanced, then put in x58 lga 1366 motherboard in the search area,
Then not far down the page check the box for sold listings.
That will show you boards that have sold for the last couple months and for how much.


----------



## DaveLT

P6T boards are tricky to OC using BCLK just a warning. I should be getting a P6X58-E WS soon ... But not sure when :|


----------



## WallySimmonds

Just got my 5650 today, straight into the GB UD3R and no dramas. Good upgrade from my 930, think I just saved myself a bunch of money on Haswell E tbh.

What sort of temps are you guys seeing on yours? I'm running some huge copper cooler (can't remember the make, was brought ages ago and I've been running my 930 stock) and I'm thinking its not sitting properly...bout 40-55 idle and running prime95 I'm hitting 90 degrees so I definitely think somethings screwy there. Will have a play around with it properly in the weekend but I just wanted to see what you guys were seeing stock, and overclocked?

Oh, and in terms of ram - I've got 24gb of generic adata ram in there that I'll likely be replacing with 6x8GB sticks. Anyone have any recommendations?

I think going X58 all those years ago was one of the best purchasing decisions I could've made.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOS_equis*
> 
> Well I looked on ebay.com since I'm in the US. I might be different on localized eBay sites. Here is the sold search results that I found:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=asus+sabertooth+x58&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc
> 
> Whatever you do just make sure you aren't buying from a Chinese reseller. I have had bad luck in the past with buying from them. Usually questionable item condition, etc and a long time to get the item and resolving issues can be a test of your patience more so that waiting for the perfect auction to come up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a evga e760 that comes with a w3570:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-X58-Classified-w-Intel-Xeon-W3570-/271571287725?pt=US_Server_CPUs_Processors&hash=item3f3ae8fead
> 
> If that one doesn't head too far north of where it is now it would be a decent price IMO.
> 
> Here's a used (not noted as broken) Sabertooth that just listed at a dollar:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUSTeK-COMPUTER-SABERTOOTH-X58-LGA-1366-Socket-B-Intel-90-MIBDK0-G0EAY00Z-M-/201149115928?pt=Motherboards&hash=item2ed56bee18
> 
> EVGA Classy3 RMA return/ never used started at a dollar:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-X58-Classified3-Motherbaord-part-141-GT-E770-RX-/201149191909?pt=Motherboards&hash=item2ed56d16e5


now with these prices you changed my mind..

I wanted to tus e the x5650 with a glacer 240L









are there some more sub 150 mobos for this cpu and that quantity of oc?

btw...those bidding are far away









edit better wait that I get the money


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WallySimmonds*
> 
> Just got my 5650 today, straight into the GB UD3R and no dramas. Good upgrade from my 930, think I just saved myself a bunch of money on Haswell E tbh.
> 
> What sort of temps are you guys seeing on yours? I'm running some huge copper cooler (can't remember the make, was brought ages ago and I've been running my 930 stock) and I'm thinking its not sitting properly...bout 40-55 idle and running prime95 I'm hitting 90 degrees so I definitely think somethings screwy there. Will have a play around with it properly in the weekend but I just wanted to see what you guys were seeing stock, and overclocked?
> 
> Oh, and in terms of ram - I've got 24gb of generic adata ram in there that I'll likely be replacing with 6x8GB sticks. Anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> I think going X58 all those years ago was one of the best purchasing decisions I could've made.


Pics? Certainly seems like it's not contacting the chip. It's not like the 5650 is a hot chip at stock.

I'm not sure if it will work with 6x8GB sticks :|


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

If I was going to get a x58 mobo today I think it would have to be the Sabertooth considering how well it worked out for the OP.


----------



## greywarden

I got my Sabertooth for $160 on eBay.

I hope everything works when I finally get to plug it up, lol. (In the process of moving :/ )


----------



## justinyou

Wow this mean my Sabertooth is still worth $160, not bad for a mb that served me few years


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinyou*
> 
> Wow this mean my Sabertooth is still worth $160, not bad for a mb that served me few years


It looks like most of them are selling for around $250 on eBay, actually. There's a few of them selling for less.


----------



## justinyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> It looks like most of them are selling for around $250 on eBay, actually. There's a few of them selling for less.


I think this topic in this forum have some how pushes the x58 mb prices up, thanks to the amazing hexa core xeon cpu.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WallySimmonds*
> 
> Just got my 5650 today, straight into the GB UD3R and no dramas. Good upgrade from my 930, think I just saved myself a bunch of money on Haswell E tbh.
> 
> What sort of temps are you guys seeing on yours? I'm running some huge copper cooler (can't remember the make, was brought ages ago and I've been running my 930 stock) and I'm thinking its not sitting properly...bout 40-55 idle and running prime95 I'm hitting 90 degrees so I definitely think somethings screwy there. Will have a play around with it properly in the weekend but I just wanted to see what you guys were seeing stock, and overclocked?
> 
> Oh, and in terms of ram - I've got 24gb of generic adata ram in there that I'll likely be replacing with 6x8GB sticks. Anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> I think going X58 all those years ago was one of the best purchasing decisions I could've made.


I'm running a Antec Kuler 620 and I've been getting great temps. Even when my rad was dirty I was getting decent temps. Now everything is much better with a clean rad. At stock I'm getting between 18c-21c. Even with higher overclocks I can get really good idle temps and load temps. You should definitely try to re-apply your TIM. Sometimes you may have to wait for the TIM to cure.There's definitely something wrong if you are hitting 90c. You need to lower your overclock or get better cooling [or better ambient temps].

Here is a list I made a few months ago with my Kuhler 620. Stock and several overclocks. I cleaned my entire case and made a few changes for better airflow.

*Dirty Radiator*


*Clean Radiator @ 4.8Ghz*


The idle cores will obviously be cool no matter what, but the 100% Load is what matters most. My average was 70c @ 4.8Ghz so you should definitely get better results. I'm sure you aren't running 4.8Ghz just yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> If I was going to get a x58 mobo today I think it would have to be the Sabertooth considering how well it worked out for the OP.


That's the only board I can suggest. Other Sabertooth users have had success as well. One user actually overclocked far beyound my BCLK with a Sabertooth by using the CPU_OV dip switch. I personally don't want to damage anything so 5.2Ghz\5.4Ghz is high enough for me. The Sabertooth has worked out well for me and I've been able to max 3 CPUs to far with it [i7-960 @ 4.4Ghz, L5639 @4.2Ghz, X5660 @ 5.2Ghz & 5.4Ghz].

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinyou*
> 
> I think this topic in this forum have some how pushes the x58 mb prices up, thanks to the amazing hexa core xeon cpu.


Nah I think my L5639 Review topic did.....and the X5660 Review topic didn't help things either stay low either. This topic came many months after I posted my first two reviews. I noticed that the L5639 prices spiked back in late 2013 \ early 2014 and I saw that my Asus Sabertooth X58 MB was worth over $200 overnight. Sabertooth's were going for $119.99-$149.99 used and new all day long. The word spread fast and they skyrocketed. I'm sure this topic has added fuel to the fire as well. I just hope everyone with a X58 can get a Hexa core and enjoy the platform for many more years. I almost never want to leave the platform. We will see if Skylake-E can make me jump ship.

@YBS1 & @KarlX58

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg

Sorry for the delay. Throw the code in your signature and welcome to the club.


----------



## Born2rade

I was bidding on a Asus Sabertooth manufacturer refurb and lost, it sold for $255.00 with $12.35 shipping LOL. Just Crazy.....


----------



## JR88

I had a chance to pick up a Gigabyte UD7 for a good deal but passed, now kick myself in but for not getting it, pretty darn good overclocker.

but yeah if you can score a sabertooth for a good deal definitely worth it.

can still be pricey for the good x58 boards.


----------



## DaveLT

X58 boards can be as pricey as x79 boards actually :X


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> X58 boards can be as pricey as x79 boards actually :X


Yes they can be, but the 1366 Xeons are almost 1/10th of the price of the 2011s

I'd really like to grab a R3BE and an x5690 one day, I'll just have to keep my eye out for either of them for less than $300


----------



## Kana-Maru

If I was seriously looking to upgrade now would be the time I would do it. Never thought I'd see Sabertooth X58's sell above MSRP . I just can't leave the X58 platform + Windows 7 64-bit just yet.


----------



## icywater

Is there a bug with ASUS P6T? I can't get 23x even if I set it at 23x.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> If I was seriously looking to upgrade now would be the time I would do it. Never thought I'd see Sabertooth X58's sell above MSRP . I just can't leave the X58 platform + Windows 7 64-bit just yet.


Yup







Some good news for me and the x58 community... I got the info for modding the EVGA x58 Micro E756 board







after some trial and error I have the "broken" x5650 in it lol. Before I put the CPU in I used a pencil and shorted the two pads where the cap for power filtering was that broke off (had to do with one channel of RAM). Guess what? The CPU is 100% functional now, no missing RAM lol.

Now I have the EVGA SR-2, x58 Classified E760, x58 SLi E758, and x58 SLi Micro E756 boards functional with the westmere Xeons


----------



## fallenzeraphine

Hi below is my validation link, I'd like to join the club 

http://valid.x86.fr/uh4nfc


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some good news for me and the x58 community... I got the info for modding the EVGA x58 Micro E756 board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after some trial and error I have the "broken" x5650 in it lol. Before I put the CPU in I used a pencil and shorted the two pads where the cap for power filtering was that broke off (had to do with one channel of RAM). Guess what? The CPU is 100% functional now, no missing RAM lol.
> 
> Now I have the EVGA SR-2, x58 Classified E760, x58 SLi E758, and x58 SLi Micro E756 boards functional with the westmere Xeons


You pencil modded a CPU?! is that what you are saying?

please take pics and post it here!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> X58 boards can be as pricey as x79 boards actually :X


Hahaha thats a scary thought to think! Im thinking about selling my backup board, but at the rate that Its going now I think that I should hold on to it!


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

multipost delete


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> You pencil modded a CPU?! is that what you are saying?
> 
> please take pics and post it here!
> Hahaha thats a scary thought to think! Im thinking about selling my backup board, but at the rate that Its going now I think that I should hold on to it!


I'm not kidding.
Let's look at a few examples in my pricing area.
R3F vs R4F : 180$ vs 220$

Isn't it close enough? And a R4F is only like what, 2-3 years old at most?


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I'm not kidding.
> Let's look at a few examples in my pricing area.
> R3F vs R4F : 180$ vs 220$
> 
> Isn't it close enough? And a R4F is only like what, 2-3 years old at most?


That is true.... Im glad i picked up my giga board for $80...

Triple channel kits are becoming more and more rare as well.


----------



## Blindsay

yeah ive been trying to find a cheap x58 board but i havent had any luck


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> You pencil modded a CPU?! is that what you are saying?
> 
> please take pics and post it here!


Yes, all six DIMMs were recognized but only 4 were usable due to the missing CAP on the CPU. Being that they are used for power filtering mostly, i said heck with it and penciled it in since the CPU was basically free lol. Took me back to the Athlon mobile days







. Not the greatest pictures but you get the idea. I hadn't penciled in yet but I think you can imagine what it looked like


----------



## jihe

Picked up a X58A-UD5 rev 1 for cheap and joined the club. [email protected], +0.1v offset. Board seems a little unstable, refused to POST when I first installed the cpu. However after fiddling around reinstalling everything it booted, and have been booting fine since. Fingers cross.


----------



## kpforce1

Figured I would post an update to my validation Kana







One of these days I'll get around to actually pushing this thing to reach for that magical 5.0 Ghz but that is another day lol. 4.6 Ghz will have to do for now. I am running 6 sticks of RAM though (24GB)









http://valid.x86.fr/s0f9jr


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Figured I would post an update to my validation Kana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these days I'll get around to actually pushing this thing to reach for that magical 5.0 Ghz but that is another day lol. 4.6 Ghz will have to do for now. I am running 6 sticks of RAM though (24GB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/s0f9jr


Is daily use this overclock?


----------



## spdaimon

Hi guys, been thinking about a X58 Xeon rig for some time. Mostly for crunching. I just picked up a GA-X58A-UD3 for a decent price. I had some questions about my choice of CPU. I was thinking either a X5660 or X5670. As I delved into the realm of CPU possibilties, I see the board has no official support for the X series, but has support for the E and W series. Does a BIOS mod need to be done to do this? Also is there any OC advantage lost in getting in say a W3680 versus a X5680? Those chips look nice, starting at 3.33Ghz but the price is too much for me right now.


----------



## YBS1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Hi guys, been thinking about a X58 Xeon rig for some time. Mostly for crunching. I just picked up a GA-X58A-UD3 for a decent price. I had some questions about my choice of CPU. I was thinking either a X5660 or X5670. As I delved into the realm of CPU possibilties, I see the board has no official support for the X series, but has support for the E and W series. Does a BIOS mod need to be done to do this? Also is there any OC advantage lost in getting in say a W3680 versus a X5680? Those chips look nice, starting at 3.33Ghz but the price is too much for me right now.


If the board supports the W series then almost certainly supports the X series. For all intents and purposes the W3680 and X5680 are identical, the X simply supports SMP, which you can't use. As for overclock advantage, like always it's a lottery pure and simple. Higher model numbers will on _average_ clock higher. This doesn't mean a top end SKU won't be crappy or a lower SKU won't end up clocking through the roof though. Most are going with the X5650-5675 chips due to price and the fact that they started as low 95W TDP cpus, they tend to have good thermal characteristics even with an appreciable overclock.


----------



## spdaimon

Ok, That's kind of what I thought about the W and X series. Its the only difference that I could see, although Intel ARK listed the turbo speeds as a single speed for W and 6 separate speeds with 4 of them lower than the first two for the X. Didn't know if that meant something significant. Guess not. Thanks for confirming!







I'll take a look at those other CPUs as well. I think something in the $100-150 range is fair. Mostly looking for something with more threads than the i5-2500K I got now...more of a side-grade of sorts than an upgrade. lol
Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## crazycrave

I been trying afew different things with my X5660.. In bios it is set to x21 and vcore 1.22 and everything is on but speed strap and VT and when I get to desktop using core temp it shows the cpu using all the range of the multipliers from 12 to 24 but I have only seen it drop to x14.5 x 169 but displays current speed.

cpu-z reports the turbo clock as set to x24 x 169 but shows current vcore of 0.941v for x14.5 x169 as it is also unlocked and will go up to the 1.22v cap I placed for x24.. I have seen the cpu drop to around 2400 to 2500Mhz but turbo over 4Ghz like this. I have ran afew benchmarks with it like this and it seems happy as I had just got done with firestrike .. which is here http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2642849 the physics score was 13308 in this current set up.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Hi guys, been thinking about a X58 Xeon rig for some time. Mostly for crunching. I just picked up a GA-X58A-UD3 for a decent price. I had some questions about my choice of CPU. I was thinking either a X5660 or X5670. As I delved into the realm of CPU possibilties, I see the board has no official support for the X series, but has support for the E and W series. Does a BIOS mod need to be done to do this? Also is there any OC advantage lost in getting in say a W3680 versus a X5680? Those chips look nice, starting at 3.33Ghz but the price is too much for me right now.


As a matter of fact X-series Xeons often always the better chips. Not to mention a W3680 is basically a low rent X-series and a workstation edition of a i7 980x and is really power hungry.


----------



## CTM Audi

Got to try out the MSI Big Bang Xpower. It works fine with the Xeons, but has one draw back. The Uncore is not adjustable, and defaults to 20x. Im assuming this is because they are not on the official support list, as when a supported CPU is installed, you can adjust the Uncore.

In BIOS, when you change the ram ratio, it shows the Uncore being changed there. Its greyed out, and does not actually equal what you end up with in Windows though. In BIOS it shows 1.75x the ram speed, but it always ends up at 20x BCLK.

So it limits the BCLK to 190ish unless you are willing to go over 1.35QPI voltage. This isn't much of a problem if you have a X5660 or higher though, and are happy with 4.4Ghz or less, or willing to run a X5650 at 4.2Ghz.

On to the good of the board. I had 24GB of ram installed, and it had no problem doing 1900Mhz 11-11-11-28-1T with stock 1.5Vdimm (Gskill Ares 1866 9-10-9-27 1.5V stock), and 1860Mhz 10-11-10-28-1T. I had very limited time, so I did not get to test any more then that. I just wanted to see if it would do at least close to the rated speed of the ram (which is rated at said speed/timings for 2x4GB).

Voltages are very close to spot on, measured with a DMM. QPI has a .025v drop, but seems to be a constant drop regardless of setting, so its easy to figure when applying. Vcore drop is less then .01v.

The board boots rather quickly, faster then any ASUS or Gigabyte X58 board Ive used. Especially if you disable the Marvel SATA controller. And the board looks great, with nice blue LEDs around the board as well.

Had no trouble getting the 22x turbo mutli of the X5650 to set permanently. At 190x22 with 1.375Vcore, under OCCT or LinX load testing all ram, with an H105 topped at 65C on an open rack with 70F ambient temps.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quick question, what's the best way to apply mx-4 to the x5650. Core 5 is always running hotter than the rest and I think I didn't do a good job on the TIM.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> Is daily use this overclock?


Nah, my daily use overclock is 4.4Ghz. I could run the 4.6 for daily but I don't need to. There is a huge jump in voltage just going from 4.4 to 4.6 as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Quick question, what's the best way to apply mx-4 to the x5650. Core 5 is always running hotter than the rest and I think I didn't do a good job on the TIM.


Honestly I have tried many ways of TIM application and I have found the only one that really gets and "even" thin layer on the entire CPU seems to be the "dot" or "pea" method in the center of the CPU.







Of course there are other variables such as the heat sink or block flatness etc. FWIW I use PK-1 TIM


----------



## loop16




----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*


Nice, if it is stable I envy your Vcore bud.







. I require 1.43-1.45 Vcore depending on what RAM speed I'm running at those clocks.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Quick question, what's the best way to apply mx-4 to the x5650. Core 5 is always running hotter than the rest and I think I didn't do a good job on the TIM.


It's normal for million-core procs








1 core will be always be oddly higher than the others. It's 2 in my case ... Mind you, they all share the same die (obviously) and they have a huge IHS so the chance of TIM being the limiting factor is not true


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It's normal for million-core procs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 core will be always be oddly higher than the others. It's 2 in my case ... Mind you, they all share the same die (obviously) and they have a huge IHS so the chance of TIM being the limiting factor is not true


Yeah I figured as much, Ill be buying a 240mm aio soon so my temps should drop.

As much as I didnt want to use one, its a deal I can't pass up on.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Just put together a x58 system. The motherboard socket has a bent pin so I can only run my RAM in single channel, however I haven't run into any performance issues so far.

http://valid.canardpc.com/gk8n7m

Voltage is about 1.34V under load.

I haven't done an Intel build since the Pentium D era. Overclocking was bit confusing at first, but I think I got everything figured out.


----------



## GENXLR

Have a X5650 that i cannot get to OC without being dramatically stupid. i want 191 mhz blck for a nice 4.2ghz turbo and 3.8 all cores. best i've gotten was a 188 blck, with alot of core and qpi/dram core. Settings were as follows

blck 188
dram 1880
uncore 30xx
mult 22

1.3250 cpu
1.475 qpi/dram core(vtt)
1.8 PLL
1.66 dram bus
1.2 IOH
1.4 ICH

anytime i go over 188, it fails Linpack. I can still pass memtest86 but it requires ALOT of VT voltage. Even then, my CPU is hitting 90C on all but 1 core which sits 12C lower :/, granted my ambient temp is 94F so this sucks.

any ideas on how to properly OC this?

On a Asus P6T with 12gb of Corsair dominator GT memory(3x4 kit)

yeah uhh, i don't see any possible way to attach pic's anymore??? o.o


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Have a X5650 that i cannot get to OC without being dramatically stupid. i want 191 mhz blck for a nice 4.2ghz turbo and 3.8 all cores. best i've gotten was a 188 blck, with alot of core and qpi/dram core. Settings were as follows
> 
> blck 188
> dram 1880
> uncore 30xx
> mult 22
> 
> 1.3250 cpu
> 1.475 qpi/dram core(vtt)
> 1.8 PLL
> 1.66 dram bus
> 1.2 IOH
> 1.4 ICH
> 
> anytime i go over 188, it fails Linpack. I can still pass memtest86 but it requires ALOT of VT voltage. Even then, my CPU is hitting 90C on all but 1 core which sits 12C lower :/, granted my ambient temp is 94F so this sucks.
> 
> any ideas on how to properly OC this?
> 
> On a Asus P6T with 12gb of Corsair dominator GT memory(3x4 kit)


Try it this way

blck 150
dram 1600 (no benefit above this anyway)
uncore (1.5x of memory, should be 2400 mhz to start with)
mult 22
PCI-E 101mhz

1.35 cpu
1.35 qpi/dram core(vtt)
1.8 PLL
1.66 dram bus
1.2 IOH
1.2 ICH
1.5 ICH PCI-E
1.5 IOH PCI-E

Dont worry about IOH and ICH at the moment. you need to isolate your highest BCLK first and foremost before attempting anything else. If it boots and runs 10 passes of IBT, then change BCLk to 155, then 160, then 170, then 175, then 180. If you make it to 190 without needing to raise voltages, then try 191 BCLK, then 192 etc etc. Once it dies, back it off to 191 assuming you made it past 191 lol (I personally would not go past the 191 since that is your goal anyway). THEN, you can now try raising uncore if you wish but do NOT go past 1.35v on QPI voltage or CPU voltage. Stop at 2x. You should now have the highest possible gflops for that CPU @ 4.2ghz.

Now you can slowly lower voltages one by one until it becomes unstable again. Try for the same voltages on both qpi and vtt if you can, but not necessary. Also you can try lowering ram voltage down to 1.5v. This IMC shows no real world benefit going from 1.5v to 1.66v or 1600 mhz to 1880 mhz. So the sweet spot seems to be 1600, NOTE: it wont be exactly 1600 since bclk clocks will change the figure. Only 200 BCLK will give you the 1600 dram setting, so 191 should be around 15xx or so. Your just looking for "around that" number since that helps to stabilize the other overclocks such as uncore. OR, you can try the next ram setting up from the 1600 if you want. Gosh this is so complicated, lol.

I did this exact procedure but I started with a much lower 18 CPU multiplier first. You should be able to hit 22 multi at around 190 bclk with only 1.3v-1.35v, if your having a lucky day. If not, 200x20 works great too maybe below 1.3v even.

This may or may not work for you, but it worked great for my 5650 and R3E. http://valid.x86.fr/8766xe


----------



## GENXLR

I have it running properly at 185 to 188 blck, but once i go to 188, for whatever reason my linpack speed goes from 71 gflops to only 50 gflops, the same speed as my i7 920 x.x


----------



## DaveLT

Having run that much qpi voltage your chip may be done for ...


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Having run that much qpi voltage your chip may be done for ...


I run that or more 24/7.


----------



## GENXLR

we are slam jammin now, 190, but the Load line cal has bumped the CPU voltage for vdroop to 1.368. gonna try 191 mhz and if we are good, i back down the CPU voltage before touching QPI right? or should i leave QPI at that voltage permanently?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I have it running properly at 185 to 188 blck, but once i go to 188, for whatever reason my linpack speed goes from 71 gflops to only 50 gflops, the same speed as my i7 920 x.x


I concur with Dave, once you passed the 1.35v safety margin as dictated from Intel, you may have degraded the IMC, especially if you accidentally had your Uncore at 2x or beyond. Many people have degraded or killed them almost instantly when they passed 1.35v. However, some people seemingly go pass it for some reason with no ill effect.

The one thing I have learned with these Xeon's is NEVER GO PASS 1.35v on QPI voltage unless you can afford to replace it easily, and don't mind doing so


----------



## kpforce1

I have to run 1.41V (vdroop off) for 4.4 GHz stable @ 200x22 (turbo on).


----------



## GENXLR

huh. got a good run at 190 Mhz. Not issues yet. Mem speed following it up at 950mhz(x2 for Double data) so we are at 1900 mem, 2850 Uncore, 190 blck with 22 mult(only turbos to 22) and 3420 QPI. let try the extra 1 mhz and see if it dies. granted i've been running IBT using the "high" setting of 2ggb of ram. Running it on max(10gb) takes about 600 seconds per run. Thats an hour for 10 runs.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I have it running properly at 185 to 188 blck, but once i go to 188, for whatever reason my linpack speed goes from 71 gflops to only 50 gflops, the same speed as my i7 920 x.x


That happens when the uncore is too high.

Your uncore being high is also why you were needing so much QPI.

Set your uncore multiplier is its 1.5x the ram speed. If you are still using over 1.35QPI, then drop the ram speed so you can run the uncore even lower.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I have to run 1.41V (vdroop off) for 4.4 GHz stable @ 200x22 (turbo on).


Lol, that is because 4.4ghz is more important to you then the possible risk associated with it. Your someone who is prepared to buy another chip if it was to suddenly start to fail. Right? Now let me ask you this, if you could see the future and knew for fact that your only going to get 6 months out of it, would you keep running 1.41v? Or would you run what ever clocks 1.35v gets you?

4.4ghz @ 1.4v = Very Risky (your ok with this though)
4.2ghz @ 1.3v = Not Risky (but your not ok with this) LOL

Just messing with ya bud, its all good. I wish I could risk the higher clocks myself, but sadly retirement forces me to be more careful now. 1.41v also gets me to 4.4ghz easily. I can't afford to stay there though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> huh. got a good run at 190 Mhz. Not issues yet. Mem speed following it up at 950mhz(x2 for Double data) so we are at 1900 mem, 2850 Uncore, 190 blck with 22 mult(only turbos to 22) and 3420 QPI. let try the extra 1 mhz and see if it dies. granted i've been running IBT using the "high" setting of 2ggb of ram. Running it on max(10gb) takes about 600 seconds per run. Thats an hour for 10 runs.


What's your IBT gflops at those settings?


----------



## GENXLR

current Gflops is only 60. i bumped it the extra 1 mhz, FAIL. this is just cruel.

our amb temps are way to hot for this, amb temps are 93F right now o-o

passed memtest 86 however. So would this be more vcore or what???


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Lol, that is because 4.4ghz is more important to you then the possible risk associated with it. Your someone who is prepared to buy another chip if it was to suddenly start to fail. Right? Now let me ask you this, if you could see the future and knew for fact that your only going to get 6 months out of it, would you keep running 1.41v? Or would you run what ever clocks 1.35v gets you?
> 
> 4.4ghz @ 1.4v = Very Risky (your ok with this though)
> 4.2ghz @ 1.3v = Not Risky (but your not ok with this) LOL
> 
> Just messing with ya bud, its all good. I wish I could risk the higher clocks myself, but sadly retirement forces me to be more careful now. 1.41v also gets me to 4.4ghz easily. I can't afford to stay there though.
> What's your IBT gflops at those settings?


You do have a point lol. Now, what will really get you is the VTT voltage required for 4.4 Ghz stable with 3 sticks of RAM running 2005 Mhz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> current Gflops is only 60. i bumped it the extra 1 mhz, FAIL. this is just cruel.
> 
> our amb temps are way to hot for this, amb temps are 93F right now o-o
> 
> passed memtest 86 however. So would this be more vcore or what???


So, in order for me to run 3 sticks @ 2000 Mhz this is what it looks like:




Voltages are as follows (VTT is not accurate there because the Classy default is 1.3V and it is really 1.6V)


----------



## GENXLR

can we get me stable on 191 mhz first? I think i need more vcore right? i pass memtest86 but fail linpack by adding the 1 extra mhz to the blck. using 1.35 v on the vcore, so do i bump or do i slow it down? btw i'm getting 50 gflops in linpack now running maximum. AMB temps might have me throttiling


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> current Gflops is only 60. i bumped it the extra 1 mhz, FAIL. this is just cruel.
> 
> our amb temps are way to hot for this, amb temps are 93F right now o-o


What are your CPU temps under load? Try the Very High setting on IBT and let it pass twice at least. What is your Gflops now? If its still 60 or lower, then try running ram at 1600 (make sure you have 1T, because that is MUCH faster then having a measly 300 mhz more to 1900. 1T to 2T is a huge increase in latency) and uncore at 3200 (2x), then run IBT again. You should be at 65 gflops or higher when running at very high ibt setting. Are you still at 1.35v? I get 76 Gflops at 1.35v using the high setting. And I get 65-66 Gflops at 1.3v with everything else set the same. I wouldn't run IBT at max setting because nothing you do (except stress testing) will ever tax your system that high.

I set my voltage to the same as yours (I think) just to show you the difference in lowering ram and raising uncore, but we could have drastically different outcomes. I now have QPI and VTT at 1.35 and getting 76 Gflops at 60C. No matter what I do NOTHING else makes it run faster unless I pass Intel's 1.35v and run a higher clock. Raising ram and lowering uncore to 1.5x stupidly drops gflop speeds and so does lowering voltages. However, I can run at 1.29v at same clocks, Prime95 stable for 24 hours, but I lose a whole 10 gflops down to 65. I may be wrong, but I was told that the highest Gflop speed you maintain is an indication you found the sweet spot for your system. I had 81 at one time but I lost it and can't find it anymore, lmao...

http://i.imgur.com/jZ6rWyz.jpg


----------



## GENXLR

hmmmmm, will try some adjustments. I'm also low on thermal paste, and 100% sure i need to re-apply it to make a better contact.

on 1.35 vcore. I KNOW for a fact it's thermal throttling, but idk what to do about it while i'm low on paste.

Will try the dram and uncore trick, but this still doesn't answer what i should do to go the extra 1 mhz for my 191 blck. do i need more vcore, qpi, doughnuts????


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> hmmmmm, will try some adjustments. I'm also low on thermal paste, and 100% sure i need to re-apply it to make a better contact.
> 
> on 1.35 vcore. I KNOW for a fact it's thermal throttling, but idk what to do about it while i'm low on paste.
> 
> Will try the dram and uncore trick, but this still doesn't answer what i should do to go the extra 1 mhz for my 191 blck. do i need more vcore, qpi, doughnuts????


Why don't you turn off Turbo? Yeah, I must admit I have a very strong loop and a low ambient, I think my AC has it down to 75f in this room at the moment. I just know if I run your settings I drop down to like 51 gflops or some stupid number. I also got high gflops on 200x20.

AH HA, I found my 81 Gflops again. I guess its when I run 200x22 at 1.35v. Hmm, I guess even the 1.35v scared me down to a lower gflops range.. LOL, I'm such a puss.

http://i.imgur.com/rXo5cr5.jpg


----------



## GENXLR

So what settings should i try and run then? the ones above? I'm missing just the uncore ration to do that. Btw, i dropped the dram a notch and did a x2 uncore, went from 51gflops to 64. thats still awfully low for 3.8ghz. Goodnews, i hope thats all thermal throttling, to temporarily test this, i'm gonna pull a VEnomous X from this workstation and move it to the other and mount my Sayno 9SG1212P1G01 onto it.









if only i had thermal paste :'(

on a more serious note, shoulod i try your abov settings, i'd LOVE to try running a 200 Blck. I need ur uncore and any other adjustments you made

i'm doing this all on a P6T so idk if it's weaker or stronger than ur board.

BTW a note about your ram comment, I use these stations for large scale video and audio production, so i have mutiple times used all 12gb of ram and all 16 on this station


----------



## fallenzeraphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazycrave*
> 
> I been trying afew different things with my X5660.. In bios it is set to x21 and vcore 1.22 and everything is on but speed strap and VT and when I get to desktop using core temp it shows the cpu using all the range of the multipliers from 12 to 24 but I have only seen it drop to x14.5 x 169 but displays current speed.
> 
> cpu-z reports the turbo clock as set to x24 x 169 but shows current vcore of 0.941v for x14.5 x169 as it is also unlocked and will go up to the 1.22v cap I placed for x24.. I have seen the cpu drop to around 2400 to 2500Mhz but turbo over 4Ghz like this. I have ran afew benchmarks with it like this and it seems happy as I had just got done with firestrike .. which is here http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2642849 the physics score was 13308 in this current set up.


This is because you have EIST enabled, it will drop the multiplier and Vcore when the CPU is idle, you can change the minimum amount it throttle back from windows power management


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I concur with Dave, once you passed the 1.35v safety margin as dictated from Intel, you may have degraded the IMC, especially if you accidentally had your Uncore at 2x or beyond. Many people have degraded or killed them almost instantly when they passed 1.35v. However, some people seemingly go pass it for some reason with no ill effect.
> 
> The one thing I have learned with these Xeon's is NEVER GO PASS 1.35v on QPI voltage unless you can afford to replace it easily, and don't mind doing so


QPI/Vtt voltage IIRC is basically the entire voltage of the uncore (L3 and everything apart from the core itself and the PLL) If the IMC seems fried your ability to OC further by BCLK will just get worse and worse because the uncore is smoked
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> That happens when the uncore is too high.
> 
> Your uncore being high is also why you were needing so much QPI.
> 
> Set your uncore multiplier is its 1.5x the ram speed. If you are still using over 1.35QPI, then drop the ram speed so you can run the uncore even lower.


3GHz uncore is not that high. In fact it's only 10% over 1.5x 1866
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Lol, that is because 4.4ghz is more important to you then the possible risk associated with it. Your someone who is prepared to buy another chip if it was to suddenly start to fail. Right? Now let me ask you this, if you could see the future and knew for fact that your only going to get 6 months out of it, would you keep running 1.41v? Or would you run what ever clocks 1.35v gets you?
> 
> 4.4ghz @ 1.4v = Very Risky (your ok with this though)
> 4.2ghz @ 1.3v = Not Risky (but your not ok with this) LOL
> 
> Just messing with ya bud, its all good. I wish I could risk the higher clocks myself, but sadly retirement forces me to be more careful now. 1.41v also gets me to 4.4ghz easily. I can't afford to stay there though.
> What's your IBT gflops at those settings?


Is that the uncore voltage?


----------



## Born2rade

Hey guys i just finally got my x5660 set up on the sabertooth a couple days ago. Right now i have everything hooked up in a crate with an air cooler. I am planning on putting everything in an actual case and water loop once i have all the water cooling supplies figured out. I have it in a crate just to do overclock testing









Yesterday i tested 4.4ghz at 1.32vcore in prime95 custom setting of min: 2048 and max 4096 with 10gb's of ram usage and it failed after 8 hours. my qpi voltage is set at 1.325. All the other voltages are manually set to the standard. CPUz says it's running 23x multi without turbo.

I just want to know what the safe max voltages are for these cpu's for 24/7 use. My temps while stressing are not any higher than the low 70's, is this acceptable?


----------



## fallenzeraphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born2rade*
> 
> Hey guys i just finally got my x5660 set up on the sabertooth a couple days ago. Right now i have everything hooked up in a crate with an air cooler. I am planning on putting everything in an actual case and water loop once i have all the water cooling supplies figured out. I have it in a crate just to do overclock testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday i tested 4.4ghz at 1.32vcore in prime95 custom setting of min: 2048 and max 4096 with 10gb's of ram usage and it failed after 8 hours. my qpi voltage is set at 1.325. All the other voltages are manually set to the standard. CPUz says it's running 23x multi without turbo.
> 
> I just want to know what the safe max voltages are for these cpu's for 24/7 use. My temps while stressing are not any higher than the low 70's, is this acceptable?


From the Intel Datasheet , Low 70's are perfectly fine, TJunction Max for these xeons is 96C, keep the processor under that and you will be fine (it will actually never exceed this temp ever because of the automatic thermal control circuitry, unless there's a catastrophic cooling solution failure)


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 3GHz uncore is not that high. In fact it's only 10% over 1.5x 1866


While its not that high for most, he could have a poorer clocking chip, and unstable uncore or running it too high will cause the system to run in "slow mode". With the amount of QPI voltage he ran, he probably caused damage to it.
He should work on his OC by lowering the ram and uncore as low as possible first to see what his core will top at, then make further adjustments without going over 1.35V QPI.


----------



## GENXLR

i appear to have gotten around slow mode, need thermal paste to test it. But it still looks to low for this chip :/


----------



## GENXLR

Bump? Looking to finish this. With the last settings we ran, i got 191mhz with the lower ram and 2x uncore. 1.325v gets me 66gflops, any higher or lower and we drop to 60 gflops. Want to make it into the 70s, should i try moving uncore down?


----------



## justinyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> While its not that high for most, he could have a poorer clocking chip, and unstable uncore or running it too high will cause the system to run in "slow mode". With the amount of QPI voltage he ran, he probably caused damage to it.
> He should work on his OC by lowering the ram and uncore as low as possible first to see what his core will top at, then make further adjustments without going over 1.35V QPI.


May i know what is this "slow mode" thing?


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinyou*
> 
> May i know what is this "slow mode" thing?


Slow mode is when you aren't in the sweet spot, it runs dramatically slower


----------



## justinyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Slow mode is when you aren't in the sweet spot, it runs dramatically slower


Do you mean when the CPU downclock by itself when it hit the temperature limit?


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinyou*
> 
> Do you mean when the CPU downclock by itself when it hit the temperature limit?


no.... if you have settings set that it doesn't like, you get slow mode. i.e., if i lower my voltage 1 notch from 1.325 to 1.318, it goes from 66 gflops to 50.


----------



## justinyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> no.... if you have settings set that it doesn't like, you get slow mode. i.e., if i lower my voltage 1 notch from 1.325 to 1.318, it goes from 66 gflops to 50.


Oh okay, i always use prime95 and OCCT but never IBT.
And to check on cpu score i use the cinebench.
Must try to download the IBT and test it out.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Man the X58 Xeon Membership list is long now.

*fallenzeraphine & xxpenguinxx*

You both have been:

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg










Throw the code in your sig.


----------



## tango bango

Hello all, I was directed to this thread after asking about a Xeon X5650. I got some of my questions answered, but have more. What I really would like to know is this. With my asus sabertooth MB with 1402 update already done, can I use the auto overclock feature to oc this chip? Right now with my 975 ee I have a oc of 4.2 and change, with really low memory timings (6-6-6 ). Thanks.


----------



## GENXLR

I still need help with my X5650


----------



## fallenzeraphine

Thanks Kana


----------



## fallenzeraphine

OK I have a question regarding this "Slow Mode", I know there's something called the QPI Slow Mode, are you guys talking about the same thing? Basically this is a BIOS feature, what this does is slow down the QPI to an extremely low frequency, this allows for higher overclocks but the reduced bandwidth of QPI interface really slows down the system. On Intel Burn Test I get 70GFLOPS 200BCLK x 21, Uncore at 2X, basically the higher QPI + Uncore frequency you get, more GFLOPS you see on IBT, (CPU clock increase will obviously results in increasing GFLOPS too).


----------



## Zero-Cold

Any of you guys having problem to OC these chips? I got a X5650 for my Gigabyte ex58-ud4p board. It's flashed with a ex58-extreme BIOS which worked absolutely stunning for my i7-920 and I was able to OC it on air to 205x21 (4300MHz) without any issues. However after installing the Xeon x5650 CPU I was shocked that my board was no longer able to manage BCLK higher than 150. Also, it was completely useless because every single BIOS I've tried starting from latest F13 betas down to F11 BIOS were unable to even restart the system without a crash on the next POST. I mean... Clear CMOS and reset everything, load BIOS optimized defaults, Save changes, boot to Windows, hit start menu - restart... and it hangs on POST screen. Always. It also hangs on the POST if I press ctrl-alt-del just after the first POST screen. It seems that it can boot only once and the very next reboot leads to a crash.

I've read almost the whole thread and no one seemed to have such difficulties...


----------



## fallenzeraphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Any of you guys having problem to OC these chips? I got a X5650 for my Gigabyte ex58-ud4p board. It's flashed with a ex58-extreme BIOS which worked absolutely stunning for my i7-920 and I was able to OC it on air to 205x21 (4300MHz) without any issues. However after installing the Xeon x5650 CPU I was shocked that my board was no longer able to manage BCLK higher than 150. Also, it was completely useless because every single BIOS I've tried starting from latest F13 betas down to F11 BIOS were unable to even restart the system without a crash on the next POST. I mean... Clear CMOS and reset everything, load BIOS optimized defaults, Save changes, boot to Windows, hit start menu - restart... and it hangs on POST screen. Always. It also hangs on the POST if I press ctrl-alt-del just after the first POST screen. It seems that it can boot only once and the very next reboot leads to a crash.
> 
> I've read almost the whole thread and no one seemed to have such difficulties...


First make sure your Uncore clock is 1.5X the speed of RAM and your QPI link speed is set to 4.8GTs, then try increasing the BCLK, don't forget to select the correct DRAM ratio too, if this doesn't work it might be that you got a faulty chip, it should be able to do 150x22 (with Turbo) without any increase to the Vcore.


----------



## fallenzeraphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Hello all, I was directed to this thread after asking about a Xeon X5650. I got some of my questions answered, but have more. What I really would like to know is this. With my asus sabertooth MB with 1402 update already done, can I use the auto overclock feature to oc this chip? Right now with my 975 ee I have a oc of 4.2 and change, with really low memory timings (6-6-6 ). Thanks.


Well you can definitely try the Auto overclock feature but it's better if you can do this manually to get the optimal voltages required for your overclock.


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenzeraphine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Any of you guys having problem to OC these chips? I got a X5650 for my Gigabyte ex58-ud4p board. It's flashed with a ex58-extreme BIOS which worked absolutely stunning for my i7-920 and I was able to OC it on air to 205x21 (4300MHz) without any issues. However after installing the Xeon x5650 CPU I was shocked that my board was no longer able to manage BCLK higher than 150. Also, it was completely useless because every single BIOS I've tried starting from latest F13 betas down to F11 BIOS were unable to even restart the system without a crash on the next POST. I mean... Clear CMOS and reset everything, load BIOS optimized defaults, Save changes, boot to Windows, hit start menu - restart... and it hangs on POST screen. Always. It also hangs on the POST if I press ctrl-alt-del just after the first POST screen. It seems that it can boot only once and the very next reboot leads to a crash.
> 
> I've read almost the whole thread and no one seemed to have such difficulties...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First make sure your Uncore clock is 1.5X the speed of RAM and your QPI link speed is set to 4.8GTs, then try increasing the BCLK, don't forget to select the correct DRAM ratio too, if this doesn't work it might be that you got a faulty chip, it should be able to do 150x22 (with Turbo) without any increase to the Vcore.
Click to expand...

Yup, I'm familiar with the settings. The question was... can be my motherboard being not good enough or it might be something to do with the Xeon itself... Unfortunately I don't have a chance to install it on another x58 mobo.


----------



## Mackle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> Please post your CPU-Z validation link or banner that leads to the validation link


http://valid.canardpc.com/7bp3z8


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I seem to have hit a bclk wall around 220-226. Searching around on this site and others I think this is the highest I'm going to be able to go, but I figured maybe I'm missing something.

I have tried changing the clock scews and CPU amplitude, neither helped.

These are the settings required for the board to post:

Uncore is set to the lowest multiplier.
QPI is set to the lower multiplier.
RAM is set to x4, so 216 * 4 = 864 (1728). I test this RAM, it can go up to 950.
CPU is set to x14. It does not need a voltage increase until 3.8GHz
All voltages are set to default or [Auto]

133 to 216
- Passes Intel Burn Test (ITB)

220
- IOH 1.2V
-Passes ITB

224
- IOH 1.3V
-Have not ITB tested

or I have to use the 226 settings

226
- IOH 1.2V
- IOH PCIe 1.6V
- PCIe 105MHz
- QPI Slow Mode
- Does not pass ITB


----------



## DaveLT

220 is already massive BCLK to be able to go up that high.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I was hopping to be able to hit 233 so I could run my RAM at 1866 plus have a high CPU OC. I'll mess with it some more later tonight.

Does anyone know what the max "safe" voltage is for the IOH and ICH PCIe voltages? The default is 1.5V, but I need 1.6V for the board to function properly when going over 102MHz on the PCIe. If I leave the voltage at default the board goes into this really slow setting, like the bios takes 3 times as long to load, the keyboard inputs are delayed, etc.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I was hopping to be able to hit 233 so I could run my RAM at 1866 plus have a high CPU OC. I'll mess with it some more later tonight.
> 
> Does anyone know what the max "safe" voltage is for the IOH and ICH PCIe voltages? The default is 1.5V, but I need 1.6V for the board to function properly when going over 102MHz on the PCIe. If I leave the voltage at default the board goes into this really slow setting, like the bios takes 3 times as long to load, the keyboard inputs are delayed, etc.


Why would you want to go over 100MHz for PCIE I don't understand at all and you don't need 1866.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

The motherboard won't post with a bclk over 220 unless I have the PCIe slot above 100Mhz. I searched around and found out that the same thing is required on some other x58 motherboards. As for the RAM speed, the higher the better, as long as timings are with reason.

Edit, meant to say "bclk over 220"


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> The motherboard won't post with a bclk over 120 unless I have the PCIe slot above 100Mhz. I searched around and found out that the same thing is required on some other x58 motherboards. As for the RAM speed, the higher the better, as long as timings are with reason.


After 1600 you just don't get any more improvements. Remember, triple channel is on X58 for a reason.


----------



## justinyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> no.... if you have settings set that it doesn't like, you get slow mode. i.e., if i lower my voltage 1 notch from 1.325 to 1.318, it goes from 66 gflops to 50.


I have downloaded the IBT and managed to play a bit with it.
It looks like i need to up my vcore 1 notch for a much higher gflops, so i just save the settings permanently into the bios.
Although it has higher gflops now, i don't know how its going to affect the cinebench score, i shall try to run the cinebench later to see if increases the score.


----------



## Mackle

I had a BCLK of 220(x19) on my E5620 for an overclock of 4.2GHz.

That was with voltage at auto.

Struggling at 180ish x 25 and 180ish x auto with my new X5675 - above 180 requires 1.4v for windows 7 to successfully boot, but with 1.4v the temps are too high under load on Prime 95 SFF - and that's with a Noctura NH-D14.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> After 1600 you just don't get any more improvements. Remember, triple channel is on X58 for a reason.


Triple Channel is broken on this board, it only runs in single channel mode due to a broken socket pin, but regardless the higher frequency does provide more performance. I haven't ran any benchmarks, but Intel Burn Test gets higher G Flops when using the higher RAM speed. I get about 40K at 1600 8-8-8-24, 44K at 1866 9-9-9-27.

Besides, this is OCN right? Why not try to get the highest frequency?


----------



## hannse12

hi, i just got a x5650 running in a foxconn flaming blade gti, and so far i am really impressed!
it's currently in a really janky scrapped together water loop consisting of old Apple g5 parts, an old ek supreme acetal, and a rs 240mm radiator, and temps top out at 35 deg on stock clocks

i don't have much experience overclocking intel systems, just got a i7 920 to 4ghz for a friend, but i don't think i'd do it the same this time around.

I know there are plently of guides for overclocking i7s on the x58 chipset, but there aren't any good ones for the xeons.

Is there anything i need to know specifically about the xeons, besides not going above 1.35 volts? should i just read up on 1366 overclocking?

also, i read something about the uncore being locked, but my motherboard seems to support setting the uncore multiplier, is that normal?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hannse12*
> 
> hi, i just got a x5650 running in a foxconn flaming blade gti, and so far i am really impressed!
> it's currently in a really janky scrapped together water loop consisting of old Apple g5 parts, an old ek supreme acetal, and a rs 240mm radiator, and temps top out at 35 deg on stock clocks
> 
> i don't have much experience overclocking intel systems, just got a i7 920 to 4ghz for a friend, but i don't think i'd do it the same this time around.
> 
> I know there are plently of guides for overclocking i7s on the x58 chipset, but there aren't any good ones for the xeons.
> 
> Is there anything i need to know specifically about the xeons, besides not going above 1.35 volts? should i just read up on 1366 overclocking?
> 
> also, i read something about the uncore being locked, but my motherboard seems to support setting the uncore multiplier, is that normal?


Uncore is not locked but its best to stay as close to 1.5x as possible. Some get performance improvements as they increase it but others do not. I got an increase all the way up to 3ghz, but my friend Pyr0 only got an increase up to 2800. After 2800 he saw no gflop improvement.. Still though he is getting higher Gflops on his UD3R, then I am on my R3E, and he is only using 1.28v. I think I am going to mess around with timings soon, but more memory frequency is not giving anyone any benefits (at least no one has proven such claims), not above 1800'ish anyway. 1600 seems to be the sweet spot for most here. Lowering timings seems to put up more gflop numbers, so does raising voltage on the QPI. *Do NOT go above 1.35v unless you fully understand that you "could be" degrading your chips IMC*. Some here, maybe even you, may need more voltage in order to hit certain numbers, but for the most part it is not good for the 32nm Westmere IMC.

Yeah read up on 1366 if you like but this chip is easy to overclock. The only thing you need to understand really about these Xeons is that the Uncore (North bridge frequency on CPU-Z) gets more and more unsafe as you approach and exceed 2x memory speed. *DO NOT SURPASS 2x of memory freq on Uncore or you risk killing the memory controller on your chip ESPECIALLY if your using voltages on QPI of 1.35v or higher*. As you approach this 2x number (if you plan on over clocking it), the voltage gets more and more dangerous. So in theory you want less voltage or more cooling. If you can keep your QPI under 1.35v and vcore under 1.35v and Uncore under 2x, you should have a great run with your new Xeon. We have guys way over and doing fine, but we also have guys who have damaged their chip irreversibly. I prefer 1.3v on both just to be on the safe side.

If you have LLC or an equivalent, use it. Westmere chips love it like a child loves candy. lol good luck and happy over clocking


----------



## hannse12

wow thanks, that sure clears things up! feel much more confident about it now! I plan on having 1600mhz ram, just because its all i have lying around , so thats not a problem







.


----------



## justinyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> no.... if you have settings set that it doesn't like, you get slow mode. i.e., if i lower my voltage 1 notch from 1.325 to 1.318, it goes from 66 gflops to 50.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinyou*
> 
> I have downloaded the IBT and managed to play a bit with it.
> It looks like i need to up my vcore 1 notch for a much higher gflops, so i just save the settings permanently into the bios.
> Although it has higher gflops now, i don't know how its going to affect the cinebench score, i shall try to run the cinebench later to see if increases the score.


Alright man, this is great findings, the cinebench R15 show improvement in the score!
It increases 9 points, the old score i had was 939, and now i am getting 948.
The increase of score is not because of raising the multiplier or the bclk, it is a result of just increasing the vcore voltage. This is totally new to me, as i have never thought of the cinebench score will be increased by just upping 1 notch of the vcore voltage.









Thank you very much for introducing this IBT (Intel Burn Test), and i am very happy to know this stress test tool beside testing the system stability can at the same time help to increase cpu performance. Also thank you very much on explaining about the "slow mode" thing for the cpu.


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Any of you guys having problem to OC these chips? I got a X5650 for my Gigabyte ex58-ud4p board. It's flashed with a ex58-extreme BIOS which worked absolutely stunning for my i7-920 and I was able to OC it on air to 205x21 (4300MHz) without any issues. However after installing the Xeon x5650 CPU I was shocked that my board was no longer able to manage BCLK higher than 150. Also, it was completely useless because every single BIOS I've tried starting from latest F13 betas down to F11 BIOS were unable to even restart the system without a crash on the next POST. I mean... Clear CMOS and reset everything, load BIOS optimized defaults, Save changes, boot to Windows, hit start menu - restart... and it hangs on POST screen. Always. It also hangs on the POST if I press ctrl-alt-del just after the first POST screen. It seems that it can boot only once and the very next reboot leads to a crash.
> 
> I've read almost the whole thread and no one seemed to have such difficulties...


Your problem is the QPI Link Speed. I had the same issue overclocking my X5670. Basically if the link speed hits 8 GHz on older Gigabyte motherboards with these chips, it will fail to POST.

Go back to the F13 final BIOS, and turn the QPI Clock Ratio down to x44 and keep overclocking. Once you reach a bclock of around 185-190, you'll have to turn it down again. It's not much of a performance hit, but it is annoying. My guess is that's its an oversight in the programming of the BIOS somewhere because I never had the issue with my old 920.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> Your problem is the QPI Link Speed. I had the same issue overclocking my X5670. Basically if the link speed hits 8 GHz on older Gigabyte motherboards with these chips, it will fail to POST.
> 
> Go back to the F13 final BIOS, and turn the QPI Clock Ratio down to x44 and keep overclocking. Once you reach a bclock of around 185-190, you'll have to turn it down again. It's not much of a performance hit, but it is annoying. My guess is that's its an oversight in the programming of the BIOS somewhere because I never had the issue with my old 920.


Isn't it supposed to be x36?


----------



## Zero-Cold

Yup, x36. Which is actually the x18 multi. 133x18 = 2400 QPI Link in CPUz which should be the default value for stock.

Indeed *Firehawk* is right that my board has some problems with the QPI Link speed. I've noticed that the default multi is x48 (the rest of them are slow-mode, x36 and x44) which sets the QPI Link to 6.4T at stock 133 BCLK. However it seems that on older BIOS-es (like F12 and F13j) it sometimes overrides my setting and forces the multi to x48 for some reason. Some times I'm able to boot Windows at x36, but still only at 150 BCLK. I've also tried to boot at 150 BCLK and x36 multi for QPI and then try to boost the base-clock with Easy Tune 6... it crashed on 160 BCLK. The uncore was 3200 (160x20) and I don't believe it's too much. Should have been okay, my memory is also a relatively good one - 9-11-9-27 / 1866MHz @ 1.65v. So it should be perfectly capable of running at 1600mhz and I don't really have explanation why it fails so hard.

I know the 1.5x minimum Uncore rule, also I'm somewhat familiar with overclocking of hexacore gulftowns and totally familiar with Nehalem chips. I'm truly frustrated and feel like an idiot. Also, I don't believe the QPI Link speed has something to do with my other (and very serios) problem - the system still can't perform a clean restart. Every single attempt to do so results in a black screen before POST and my only option is to cut the power supply and re-connect it again, then turn the computer on again. That happens always, no matter if I try to restart from Windows, press ctrl-alt-del right after the initial POST or even try to get back into BIOS after the initial successful post and quit it without making changes.

PS. The latest F13 beta BIOS is COMPLETELY unusable. Even if I load optimized defaults and just set the BCLK to 133 manually, instead of "auto" without changing anything else. It doesn't boot at all. As soon as I touch the "BCLK [Auto]" to a different value (BCLK under 133, exactly 133 or above 133) it doesn't boot at all. That's why I'm trying to use the older BIOS-es in the first place...


----------



## Firehawk

I'm telling you what worked in my experience. I had the exactly same problem as you in that it would boot loop to a black screen without loading Windows. I thought it was an issue with QPI volts so I started cranking that up to no avail. At the time I was running my QPI Link Speed at x48, and I don't know what inspired me to turn it down, but it worked.

I am running it at 1.5 uncore, I don't see the need to push it at 2. I don't have any issues rebooting from Windows, so I don't know what could be causing that, unless you're running right at the edge of stability right now. Try turning up your QPI volts. 1.35v is still a safe voltage, so start there and if it works turn it down slowly until you lose stability.

There is a FINAL release F13 BIOS, for my board at least (EX58-UD5), and it works well for me. I'm currently running at 4.3 (180 x 24) only because I haven't had a chance to install my custom water yet. That's completely unoptimized, quick and dirty OC, with everything enabled (C-states, HT, EIST....), and its been running like that for 3 months now with no problems.

Have you tried the F14P BIOS for your board? I think you said you're running EX58-UD4P?


----------



## hannse12

having some issues overclocking on my board (flaming blade gti)

i am using some cheap 1333mhz ram, 2 sticks of it, and as soon as i increase the base clock by 1 mhz, the board stops booting. also, when i install the 1 stick of 1600mhz g skill i have, it fails to boot.

I then underclocked the ram to 1160mhz, and tried to to boot with an overclock, but that did not help either.

could there be some sort of an issue with ram speeds above other than 1300mhz? or is my ram just not the right kind?

I might borrow some 1600 ram from my friend, and see if it boots with that. i know it can run with 1600mhz ram, as my friend had 12gb in it, but with a i7 930.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Yup, x36. Which is actually the x18 multi. 133x18 = 2400 QPI Link in CPUz which should be the default value for stock.
> 
> Indeed *Firehawk* is right that my board has some problems with the QPI Link speed. I've noticed that the default multi is x48 (the rest of them are slow-mode, x36 and x44) which sets the QPI Link to 6.4T at stock 133 BCLK. However it seems that on older BIOS-es (like F12 and F13j) it sometimes overrides my setting and forces the multi to x48 for some reason. Some times I'm able to boot Windows at x36, but still only at 150 BCLK. I've also tried to boot at 150 BCLK and x36 multi for QPI and then try to boost the base-clock with Easy Tune 6... it crashed on 160 BCLK. The uncore was 3200 (160x20) and I don't believe it's too much. Should have been okay, my memory is also a relatively good one - 9-11-9-27 / 1866MHz @ 1.65v. So it should be perfectly capable of running at 1600mhz and I don't really have explanation why it fails so hard.
> 
> I know the 1.5x minimum Uncore rule, also I'm somewhat familiar with overclocking of hexacore gulftowns and totally familiar with Nehalem chips. I'm truly frustrated and feel like an idiot. Also, I don't believe the QPI Link speed has something to do with my other (and very serios) problem - the system still can't perform a clean restart. Every single attempt to do so results in a black screen before POST and my only option is to cut the power supply and re-connect it again, then turn the computer on again. That happens always, no matter if I try to restart from Windows, press ctrl-alt-del right after the initial POST or even try to get back into BIOS after the initial successful post and quit it without making changes.
> 
> PS. The latest F13 beta BIOS is COMPLETELY unusable. Even if I load optimized defaults and just set the BCLK to 133 manually, instead of "auto" without changing anything else. It doesn't boot at all. As soon as I touch the "BCLK [Auto]" to a different value (BCLK under 133, exactly 133 or above 133) it doesn't boot at all. That's why I'm trying to use the older BIOS-es in the first place...


I'll ask, is your chip gulftown or bloomfield/gainestown? Gulftown doesn't like high uncore speeds. Which is like near 3200
I'm fine with F13 non-beta on my UD5.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hannse12*
> 
> wow thanks, that sure clears things up! feel much more confident about it now! I plan on having 1600mhz ram, just because its all i have lying around , so thats not a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh, and just because you have 1333 memory does not mean it won't do 1600. That isn't much of a stretch. Take your dram voltage to the max, I think its 1.65v and then play with your overclocks. First try running the cpu at stock multi of 20 and play around with your BCLK from stock on upwards. So first isolate your max BCLK. Once you know that number drop it down a tad. If 4ghz is OK with you try bringing it up to 200x20 and run some IBT tests and maybe an overnight Prime95 run. That should give you 1600 on the memory, and 2400 on the Uncore (North Bridge). If it runs right off the bat, congrats you got a good chip. Now play around until it is a great chip... lol

Higher multipliers are better then higher BCLK, so see if you can run the chip at 22 and dial in BCLK to 170, 180, then 185, then 190, 191 etc. It will be more dificult to maximise higher BCLK once you upped the multi to 22. Your memory will drop to a slightly lower number that it was designed for but the CPU will gain gflops, in other words higher performance. Settle on 3.8ghz and up to 4.4ghz, but try sticking to the 1.35v or below rule. Preferably, you want to keep voltage in the 1.2-1.3 range and the chip at or around 4ghz for safety and 4.4-4.6 for killer speed. Oh, and this is just my preferences, not the general rule of thumb. It depends on the individual really and experiences differ greatly. Good luck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hannse12*
> 
> having some issues overclocking on my board (flaming blade gti)
> 
> i am using some cheap 1333mhz ram, 2 sticks of it, and as soon as i increase the base clock by 1 mhz, the board stops booting. also, when i install the 1 stick of 1600mhz g skill i have, it fails to boot.
> 
> I then underclocked the ram to 1160mhz, and tried to to boot with an overclock, but that did not help either.
> 
> could there be some sort of an issue with ram speeds above other than 1300mhz? or is my ram just not the right kind?
> 
> I might borrow some 1600 ram from my friend, and see if it boots with that. i know it can run with 1600mhz ram, as my friend had 12gb in it, but with a i7 930.


Whoops just now seen this reply of yours. Yeah maybe you have cheaper ram then I was expecting. You really want something in the 1600 range, something that can go above or below without any fail, that way you have lots of wiggle room with your important overclocks.


----------



## GENXLR

On 2x uncore. Notched the voltage to I think 1.33750 and I went from 66gflops to 70. I might try another notch. Got new thermal paste today. Time to rig it all up. Will post benchmarks and whatnot soon. Any other suggestions.

On a side not does the pci-e clock do anything at all worth while?


----------



## hannse12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Oh, and just because you have 1333 memory does not mean it won't do 1600. That isn't much of a stretch. Take your dram voltage to the max, I think its 1.65v and then play with your overclocks. First try running the cpu at stock multi of 20 and play around with your BCLK from stock on upwards. So first isolate your max BCLK. Once you know that number drop it down a tad. If 4ghz is OK with you try bringing it up to 200x20 and run some IBT tests and maybe an overnight Prime95 run. That should give you 1600 on the memory, and 2400 on the Uncore (North Bridge). If it runs right off the bat, congrats you got a good chip. Now play around until it is a great chip... lol
> 
> Higher multipliers are better then higher BCLK, so see if you can run the chip at 22 and dial in BCLK to 170, 180, then 185, then 190, 191 etc. It will be more dificult to maximise higher BCLK once you upped the multi to 22. Your memory will drop to a slightly lower number that it was designed for but the CPU will gain gflops, in other words higher performance. Settle on 3.8ghz and up to 4.4ghz, but try sticking to the 1.35v or below rule. Preferably, you want to keep voltage in the 1.2-1.3 range and the chip at or around 4ghz for safety and 4.4-4.6 for killer speed. Oh, and this is just my preferences, not the general rule of thumb. It depends on the individual really and experiences differ greatly. Good luck
> Whoops just now seen this reply of yours. Yeah maybe you have cheaper ram then I was expecting. You really want something in the 1600 range, something that can go above or below without any fail, that way you have lots of wiggle room with your important overclocks.


oddly enough its working now, maybe i just had a bad setting or something. the ram can hit 1600mhz no problem now. i'm at 160mhz baseclock now, without any overvolting or anything, and the qpi is at 7.7. I think i'm just going to start raising the voltage a little bit, to see if its stable for a few more megahertz.

also the bios i'm on has this weird bug where you have to set recommended defaults in the bios before changing anything, or else it never posts the next time. sadly, its the only bios that supports the xeons







.

thanks for the quick feedback; i'm brand new to intel overclocking, and you guys are making this a whole lot easier!

also, the rule of thumb for uncore is never over 2x the ram speed, correct?

should i drop the qpi link speed to under 7 or so while overclocking, and then see how high i can get it, or just let it go until its unstable, then drop it down a multi?


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I'll ask, is your chip gulftown or bloomfield/gainestown? Gulftown doesn't like high uncore speeds. Which is like near 3200
> I'm fine with F13 non-beta on my UD5.


I was getting 205x21 easily on the Bloomfield (i7-920) but having the problems I described on the Westmere-EP (Xeon x5650).
However I've tried the Xeon x5650 on an EVGA Classified 4-way-SLI and it showed some decent performance:

A quick 5050MHz shot
A 4500MHz Prime95, just to check-out the temperatures
Validation at 5266MHz
LinX seems to be stable (just 10 loops though)
Uncore 4321.4 MHz

Still, that's not my board so I'm getting a p6x58d Premium tomorrow. Hopefully it's gonna work just fine for 24/7 with BIOS 1501 - 05/10/2011.
P.S. All the results are achieved on a water cooled system - *Thermochil PA120.3 + EK Supreme + MCP655*


----------



## rezax58

I'm so happy to see x58 back on top again(thanks in part to these xeon chips) and people discussing this platform! Takes me back to 2009









I'll post my cpu-z shots hopefully sometime this week. Usually on my work laptop these days


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezax58*
> 
> I'm so happy to see x58 back on top again(thanks in part to these xeon chips) and people discussing this platform! Takes me back to 2009


Wait aren't you the same guy that gave me problems in my other topic about the X58 Xeon Hexa core single core benchmark results. Other issues as well. Which carried into another topic. Yeah I believe I remember you very well. Get out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Hello all, I was directed to this thread after asking about a Xeon X5650. I got some of my questions answered, but have more. What I really would like to know is this. With my asus sabertooth MB with 1402 update already done, can I use the auto overclock feature to oc this chip? Right now with my 975 ee I have a oc of 4.2 and change, with really low memory timings (6-6-6 ). Thanks.


Yeah you can use the Auto OC to overclock the Xeon, but it probably won't work properly. The voltages are are either way to high or to low from what I've seen so far. If you have a i7-975EE then you really won't need a Xeon X5xxx, Wx or Lx at all. 4.2Ghz is respectable with a Hexa-Core. Much more than enough for everyday use. I don't know what your RAM Freq. is, but I haven't been able to hit 6-6-6-xx across the board with my X5660. Then again I haven't really tried that hard to hit extremely low timings. You probably won't get to much of a boost in performance. You could possibly loose some. Then again it's up to you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackle*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7bp3z8


Oh it's so rare that I have to use one of these........but you have been

http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d2/d24787c1_maijiv.jpeg

Your OCN name must be in the Submit field on the validation page

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I haven't ran any benchmarks, but Intel Burn Test gets higher G Flops when using the higher RAM speed. I get about 40K at 1600 8-8-8-24, 44K at 1866 9-9-9-27.
> 
> Besides, this is OCN right? Why not try to get the highest frequency?


Yes this is OCN, but you'll eventually start shooting yourself in the foot with the high RAM. Higher numbers aren't always better. From my test \ benchmarks I performed I wasn't able to do any better in a TON of test. I tested 1600Mhz vs 1866Mhz vs 1900Mhz vs 2000Mhz vs 2100Mhz and 2200Mhz RAM. Some test showed extremely minor improvements other showed even WORSE performance than 1333Mhz - 1600Mhz. The X58 cannot utilize RAM like the newer X79 platform can [You can thank Intel for this. They had a game plan all along]. 1600Mhz -1700Mhz showed the best performance with good timings and appears to be the sweet spot. 1900Mhz and up showed less than 1 percent improvements overall. The higher voltages weren't worth it. You MIGHT score a bit better, but in the end the RAM timings will get you for a lot of things. Gaming was even worse. For the X58 platform 1333Mhz - 1600Mhz is all you really need.

For gaming results using 1600Mhz and higher go here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-full-review-discussion-comparison-to-x79-high-end-cpus-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside-longest-post-ever

Scroll down to the bottom and check out my "DDR3- 1600Mhz vs 1900Mhz vs 2000Mhz Performance % Comparisons". That should tell you how much difference you can expect from gaming and gaming related benchmarks.

----

Oh and Uncore should be x2 the RAM Freq. What is all of this talk about x1.5 and\or x2 lower than the RAM Frequency. Uncore should be x2. RAM = 1600Mhz then Uncore = 3200Mhz. The higher the Uncore the more voltage you'll need to pump through the CPU.


----------



## dpoverlord

Anyone see the benches with X99 looking at upgrading my amazong xeon @4.6ghz to we'll not sure yet but min would be a 40 lane chip 5930k wonder what u can get for my move /chip /ram


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> I was getting 205x21 easily on the Bloomfield (i7-920) but having the problems I described on the Westmere-EP (Xeon x5650).
> However I've tried the Xeon x5650 on an EVGA Classified 4-way-SLI and it showed some decent performance:
> 
> A quick 5050MHz shot
> A 4500MHz Prime95, just to check-out the temperatures
> Validation at 5266MHz
> LinX seems to be stable (just 10 loops though)
> Uncore 4321.4 MHz
> 
> Still, that's not my board so I'm getting a p6x58d Premium tomorrow. Hopefully it's gonna work just fine for 24/7 with BIOS 1501 - 05/10/2011.
> P.S. All the results are achieved on a water cooled system - *Thermochil PA120.3 + EK Supreme + MCP655*


Try 1.5x. Gulftowns won't be happy with higher uncores, up to 1.7x or 1.8x you get more performance but no more from then on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hannse12*
> 
> oddly enough its working now, maybe i just had a bad setting or something. the ram can hit 1600mhz no problem now. i'm at 160mhz baseclock now, without any overvolting or anything, and the qpi is at 7.7. I think i'm just going to start raising the voltage a little bit, to see if its stable for a few more megahertz.
> 
> also the bios i'm on has this weird bug where you have to set recommended defaults in the bios before changing anything, or else it never posts the next time. sadly, its the only bios that supports the xeons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> thanks for the quick feedback; i'm brand new to intel overclocking, and you guys are making this a whole lot easier!
> 
> also, the rule of thumb for uncore is never over 2x the ram speed, correct?
> 
> should i drop the qpi link speed to under 7 or so while overclocking, and then see how high i can get it, or just let it go until its unstable, then drop it down a multi?


Correct but not on gulftown.
7.7 Is a lot :| Use the x36/x18 QPI multi. I wouldn't go much past over 6.4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> ----
> 
> Oh and Uncore should be x2 the RAM Freq. What is all of this talk about x1.5 and\or x2 lower than the RAM Frequency. Uncore should be x2. RAM = 1600Mhz then Uncore = 3200Mhz. The higher the Uncore the more voltage you'll need to pump through the CPU.


Really only applies to gainestown/bloomfield. Gulftowns are not entirely happy with 2x RAM frequency even with 1.35v Vtt, they don't like running at the very edge.


----------



## spdaimon

So I picked up a X5675 to put into my GA-X58A-UD3R that I bought last week. No video or beeps. I'm guessing the CPU is incompatible with the board. Its a revision 1.0, which may be part of the problem. I bought it used, and everything worked. I don't know the BIOS revision so I am asking the seller now. It looked like an interesting project, but I guess I should have done by homework. Looks like revision 2.0 of that board has better support for Xeons, at least they listed on rev 2.0 and not on rev 1.0. Rev 2.0 only lists E or L 55xxx series chips. I'd rather replace the board with something else. Looks like a few of you have the Sabertooth X58, anything else I should be looking at?


----------



## aznplayer213

First, your mobo supports updated cpus like bloomfield and gulftown. If i'm not mistaken, the x5675 is one of those two. Someone can chime in to confirm. Here is a list of supported CPUs from the Gigabyte website:

http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3305

Second, I had the same problem with my Asus P6T and it was definitely the bios. You should pop in a regular i7 and check if it boots.

Hope this post can get you up and running.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Was playing around with my chip last night with a good friend from the UK. He just took my advice and retire his i7-950 for a x5650. It did not let him down. He is on a UD3R, and is easily hitting 4.2 4.4 etc. For some reason he cannot run 22 multi, but at 20 multi he can hit 205 a stay below the 1.35v limit.

I on the other hand was shooting for 4.4ghz last night while chatting and accidentally hit 4.6ghz and 81.5 Gflops. lol http://valid.x86.fr/ebfuj1

And what I mean by accident is that I had SpeedStep (Turbo) mode enabled, C1E enabled and C-States enabled. I set it to 22 and it stayed there as usual, but would throttle down to save power. However, when I set it to 20 multi and 191 BCLK, it would then throttle up to 22 multi and 23 multi on its own. So I am not sure if I just discovered how to use Turbo or not, but it appears I have to have 20 multi set in the BIOS and everything enabled, c-states and C1E? I have TM off though since I am on premium water. Is this how Turbo normally works???

And yes I know its not 4.6ghz in the screenshot because I lowered the bclk to 191 to see if it made any difference to the Gflops, and it didn't. Not sure if this is a keeper or not.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> So I picked up a X5675 to put into my GA-X58A-UD3R that I bought last week. No video or beeps. I'm guessing the CPU is incompatible with the board. Its a revision 1.0, which may be part of the problem. I bought it used, and everything worked. I don't know the BIOS revision so I am asking the seller now. It looked like an interesting project, but I guess I should have done by homework. Looks like revision 2.0 of that board has better support for Xeons, at least they listed on rev 2.0 and not on rev 1.0. Rev 2.0 only lists E or L 55xxx series chips. I'd rather replace the board with something else. Looks like a few of you have the Sabertooth X58, anything else I should be looking at?


I don't know what revision UD3R board my friend Pyr0 has but he got this last night on his x5650. 4.4ghz http://valid.x86.fr/w51tfe
Too bad CPU-Z can't seem to list board revisions?


----------



## Zero-Cold

Did you update the BIOS of the x58a-ud3r? It's a good board and it's capable of decent BCLKs as well. Generally, the Gigabyte "ex58" boards suck while the x58a boards rock. For example - ex58-ud3r, ex58-ud4p, ex58-extreme - are no good. But the x58a-ud3r, x58a-ud7 and of course, the famous x58a-oc are pretty good choice.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I don't know what revision UD3R board my friend Pyr0 has but he got this last night on his x5650. 4.4ghz http://valid.x86.fr/w51tfe
> Too bad CPU-Z can't seem to list board revisions?


My same cpu work at 200*23 with 1,39 vcore


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> My same cpu work at 200*23 with 1,39 vcore


Yeah, he got his to 205, but is not going to settle onto that as a daily I don't think.


----------



## loop16

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8426/the-intel-haswell-e-cpu-review-core-i7-5960x-i7-5930k-i7-5820k-tested/8
According to this the "new" architecture is 8% faster than the ivy bridge lga2011, really yea?
Personaly its very difficult to me to dump my lovely xeon to this, i can't find any reason that spending 800 euros for something that is difficult to see the performane difference, i mean in the case of changing my watercooled [email protected],4Ghz 24/7,for i7 5620k, with questionable overclocking ability, It's not the money my case but the stupidity of the marketing, that intel giving a litile more every year for mid-segment, or 2 to 3 for the high end, i ll keep up with my xeon until intel ive us a REAL NEW architecture like from netburst to conroe, or from conroe to bloomfied unil then, i ll buy a new monstro segmeng vga and i ll update my watercoolin rig with newer parts (radiator,pump)


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Was playing around with my chip last night with a good friend from the UK. He just took my advice and retire his i7-950 for a x5650. It did not let him down. He is on a UD3R, and is easily hitting 4.2 4.4 etc. For some reason he cannot run 22 multi, but at 20 multi he can hit 205 a stay below the 1.35v limit.
> 
> I on the other hand was shooting for 4.4ghz last night while chatting and accidentally hit 4.6ghz and 81.5 Gflops. lol http://valid.x86.fr/ebfuj1
> 
> And what I mean by accident is that I had SpeedStep (Turbo) mode enabled, C1E enabled and C-States enabled. I set it to 22 and it stayed there as usual, but would throttle down to save power. However, when I set it to 20 multi and 191 BCLK, it would then throttle up to 22 multi and 23 multi on its own. So I am not sure if I just discovered how to use Turbo or not, but it appears I have to have 20 multi set in the BIOS and everything enabled, c-states and C1E? I have TM off though since I am on premium water. Is this how Turbo normally works???
> 
> And yes I know its not 4.6ghz in the screenshot because I lowered the bclk to 191 to see if it made any difference to the Gflops, and it didn't. Not sure if this is a keeper or not.


Since when is speedstep turbo ._. Speedstep is EIST that's the end of it ...
Either you discovered some really odd or ._. Unless turbo is acting weird or only 1-2 is in use and it's turboing up to full speed. It would allow you to lock clocks to about 4.2ghz @ 200BCLK but not automatically 4.6 obviously because turbo only goes up to max bin on stock speed, overclocked with BCLK all turbo does it "unlock" extra speed bins
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Did you update the BIOS of the x58a-ud3r? It's a good board and it's capable of decent BCLKs as well. Generally, the Gigabyte "ex58" boards suck while the x58a boards rock. For example - ex58-ud3r, ex58-ud4p, ex58-extreme - are no good. But the x58a-ud3r, x58a-ud7 and of course, the famous x58a-oc are pretty good choice.


My ex58-ud5 is fine and great. X58A-UD3R = EX58-UD5 btw and EX58-Extreme is also a EX58-UD5
Maybe you want to check your facts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8426/the-intel-haswell-e-cpu-review-core-i7-5960x-i7-5930k-i7-5820k-tested/8
> According to this the "new" architecture is 8% faster than the ivy bridge lga2011, really yea?
> Personaly its very difficult to me to dump my lovely xeon to this, i can't find any reason that spending 800 euros for something that is difficult to see the performane difference, i mean in the case of changing my watercooled [email protected],4Ghz 24/7,for i7 5620k, with questionable overclocking ability, It's not the money my case but the stupidity of the marketing, that intel giving a litile more every year for mid-segment, or 2 to 3 for the high end, i ll keep up with my xeon until intel ive us a REAL NEW architecture like from netburst to conroe, or from conroe to bloomfied unil then, i ll buy a new monstro segmeng vga and i ll update my watercoolin rig with newer parts (radiator,pump)


Same as ivy to haswell, in reality it's 5% for 10% more power consumption
the move from gulftown to haswell has only been 15%-20% clock to clock at best. If you want to be cheap stay on X58 because unless you run more than 3 say 290s I doubt you'll be running out of CPU power anytime soon, gulftown still beats and will still thrash Haswells quads around given that 2012-2014 games are ACTUALLY very multithreaded these days
(It's a LGA2011-3 i7-5820k btw not a 5620k and it can possibly OC maybe about 4ghz)


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Since when is speedstep turbo ._. Speedstep is EIST that's the end of it ...


Yeah I know that Dave, and I didn't mean to say SpeedStep IS Turbo (I just said I think I discovered finally where my Turbo Mode setting lies), but I have a Rampage III Extreme and the ONLY way to enable Turbo Mode on the R3E is to also enable SpeedStep (otherwise Turbo is disabled and no longer visible in the BIOS), which is why it says "*Intel(R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech*" in my CPU settings. Obviously the *TM* refers to *T*urbo *M*ode. This is why I never found Turbo mode, because I always had SpeedStep disabled, which also disables my Turbo Mode setting and completely removes it from view.

I did not know this until last night and never really noticed the damn (TM) until now... lol


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> My ex58-ud5 is fine and great. X58A-UD3R = EX58-UD5 btw and EX58-Extreme is also a EX58-UD5
> Maybe you want to check your facts.


Completely agree. I have no problems with my EX58-UD5 either. I think he's just sore because he's having problems with his board. I gave him some things to try a page or 2 back, but I doubt he's tried them since he's ordering another mobo.
Quote:


> Same as ivy to haswell, in reality it's 5% for 10% more power consumption
> the move from gulftown to haswell has only been 15%-20% clock to clock at best. If you want to be cheap stay on X58 because unless you run more than 3 say 290s I doubt you'll be running out of CPU power anytime soon, gulftown still beats and will still thrash Haswells quads around given that 2012-2014 games are ACTUALLY very multithreaded these days
> (It's a LGA2011-3 i7-5820k btw not a 5620k and it can possibly OC maybe about 4ghz)


I don't think its really a matter of being cheap so much as not spending money unnecessarily. Unless you're doing heavily multithreaded tasks, like encoding, there's no reason to upgrade to X99 at this point. Its sad really, I was looking at it as a possible upgrade path too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah I know that Dave, and I didn't mean to say SpeedStep IS Turbo (I just said I think I discovered finally where my Turbo Mode setting lies), but I have a Rampage III Extreme and the ONLY way to enable Turbo Mode on the R3E is to also enable SpeedStep (otherwise Turbo is disabled and no longer visible in the BIOS), which is why it says "*Intel(R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech*" in my CPU settings. Obviously the *TM* refers to *T*urbo *M*ode. This is why I never found Turbo mode, because I always had SpeedStep disabled, which also disables my Turbo Mode setting and completely removes it from view.
> 
> I did not know this until last night and never really noticed the damn (TM) until now... lol


Actually, TM when in parentheses stands for trademark. Just like the R is for registered. Turbo Mode just happens to be controlled by SpeedStep.


----------



## nismoskyline

I have a question and I feel as though this is the right place to ask,
Can my Rampage III Formula run a Xeon L5638? Because it is not listed on the asus support page, and I'd like to know that it can run it before I pull the trigger and buy one








Thanks


----------



## intelfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismoskyline*
> 
> I have a question and I feel as though this is the right place to ask,
> Can my Rampage III Formula run a Xeon L5638? Because it is not listed on the asus support page, and I'd like to know that it can run it before I pull the trigger and buy one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


You definitely can but you might need to update BIOS.


----------



## nismoskyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelfan*
> 
> You definitely can but you might need to update BIOS.


Alright thanks! I'll pull the trigger on buying one!


----------



## crazycrave

I notice the same thing today on my EVGA board about the speedstep as x21 is all I get disabled and this is all 6 cores clocked without turbo..

http://valid.x86.fr/191svc


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> Actually, TM when in parentheses stands for trademark. Just like the R is for registered. Turbo Mode just happens to be controlled by SpeedStep.


Ok, that makes sense also. LOL, either way I have to enable SpeedStep in order to get at Turbo Mode. Without SpeedStep, there is no Turbo setting in my BIOS. Now I know why Turbo has eluded me all these years...


----------



## fallenzeraphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Was playing around with my chip last night with a good friend from the UK. He just took my advice and retire his i7-950 for a x5650. It did not let him down. He is on a UD3R, and is easily hitting 4.2 4.4 etc. For some reason he cannot run 22 multi, but at 20 multi he can hit 205 a stay below the 1.35v limit.
> 
> I on the other hand was shooting for 4.4ghz last night while chatting and accidentally hit 4.6ghz and 81.5 Gflops. lol http://valid.x86.fr/ebfuj1
> 
> And what I mean by accident is that I had SpeedStep (Turbo) mode enabled, C1E enabled and C-States enabled. I set it to 22 and it stayed there as usual, but would throttle down to save power. However, when I set it to 20 multi and 191 BCLK, it would then throttle up to 22 multi and 23 multi on its own. So I am not sure if I just discovered how to use Turbo or not, but it appears I have to have 20 multi set in the BIOS and everything enabled, c-states and C1E? I have TM off though since I am on premium water. Is this how Turbo normally works???
> 
> And yes I know its not 4.6ghz in the screenshot because I lowered the bclk to 191 to see if it made any difference to the Gflops, and it didn't. Not sure if this is a keeper or not.


Weird I get 80Gflops at 4.2GHz, 200BCLK


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenzeraphine*
> 
> Weird I get 80Gflops at 4.2GHz, 200BCLK


Change your voltages and gflop also changes. Unless we have everything exactly the same, there is no way to duplicate outcomes.

I have settled back onto 200x20 @ 1.3v on both QPI and Vcore voltages (actual is 1.26v and 1.29v respectively in AIDA64 sensor screen). Going any lower on voltages loses Gflop speeds. Uncore is at 3006 Mhz (1.875x i think) as nothing changes going any higher. Tried dropping timings to 8-8-8-23 but it never booted. Went back to 9-9-9-24 and no problem, lol what ever. The REAL reason to run these settings is because not only is it ALMOST just as fast as 4.2ghz (191x22), I get an entire 20c cooler on max temps during IBT runs. I only lost 6 gflops, from 81.5 down to 75.5. Not to mention it just feels like I am protecting the CPU's lifespan by staying far away from 1.35v. I know I can go much lower on voltages (used to run 1.1v) at these settings but again it seems to take a considerable Gflop hit if I do. Got to find a good compromise between Gflop performance, temps, and IMC safe voltages and I think this is it for me. lol


----------



## fallenzeraphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah I know that Dave, and I didn't mean to say SpeedStep IS Turbo (I just said I think I discovered finally where my Turbo Mode setting lies), but I have a Rampage III Extreme and the ONLY way to enable Turbo Mode on the R3E is to also enable SpeedStep (otherwise Turbo is disabled and no longer visible in the BIOS), which is why it says "*Intel(R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech*" in my CPU settings. Obviously the *TM* refers to *T*urbo *M*ode. This is why I never found Turbo mode, because I always had SpeedStep disabled, which also disables my Turbo Mode setting and completely removes it from view.
> 
> I did not know this until last night and never really noticed the damn (TM) until now... lol


Actually SpeedStep (TM) means Trademark, unless you're pulling our legs


----------



## fallenzeraphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Change your voltages and gflop also changes. Unless we have everything exactly the same, there is no way to duplicate outcomes.
> 
> I have settled back onto 200x20 @ 1.3v on both QPI and Vcore voltages (actual is 1.26v and 1.29v respectively in AIDA64 sensor screen). Going any lower on voltages loses Gflop speeds. Uncore is at 3006 Mhz (1.875x i think) as nothing changes going any higher. Tried dropping timings to 8-8-8-23 but it never booted. Went back to 9-9-9-24 and no problem, lol what ever. The REAL reason to run these settings is because not only is it ALMOST just as fast as 4.2ghz (191x22), I get an entire 20c cooler on max temps during IBT runs. I only lost 6 gflops, from 81.5 down to 75.5. Not to mention it just feels like I am protecting the CPU's lifespan by staying far away from 1.35v. I know I can go much lower on voltages (used to run 1.1v) at these settings but again it seems to take a considerable Gflop hit if I do. Got to find a good compromise between Gflop performance, temps, and IMC safe voltages and I think this is it for me. lol


I have my voltage set at 1.294V for the CPU for 4.2Ghz, Uncore is at 2X (hence the higher GFlops I think) and uncore voltage is at 1.33V, I have EIST and all C-States enabled gives me almost ambient temps when normal usage.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenzeraphine*
> 
> Actually SpeedStep (TM) means Trademark, unless you're pulling our legs


We already determined this earlier today...


----------



## Zero-Cold

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> My ex58-ud5 is fine and great. X58A-UD3R = EX58-UD5 btw and EX58-Extreme is also a EX58-UD5
> Maybe you want to check your facts.


Yeah, and x58a-oc is also an ex58-ud5, alongside with EVGA Classified 4-way-sli which is also an ex58-ud5 and generally all the motherboards out there in the universe are ex58-ud5. You're just lucky that it works fine with Xeons, but that's not the case with all the ex58 boars of Gigabyte. There plenty of them, including ex58-ud3r, ex58-ds4, ex58-ud4, ex58-ud4p (which I have), your ex58-ud5 and ex58-extreme. Probably ex58-ud5 and ex58-extreme have been tweaked good enough with their latest BIOS-es, but you shouldn't compare them to the new x58a family.

Elsewhere, the ex58-ud4p is an ex58-extreme board... except for the second LAN and a few other cosmetic differences. On paper.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenzeraphine*
> 
> I have my voltage set at 1.294V for the CPU for 4.2Ghz, Uncore is at 2X (hence the higher GFlops I think) and uncore voltage is at 1.33V, I have EIST and all C-States enabled gives me almost ambient temps when normal usage.


2X uncore on a gulftown won't give you extra gflops, up to 1.7 or 1.8x maybe but not 2x
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> false
> Yeah, and x58a-oc is also an ex58-ud5, alongside with EVGA Classified 4-way-sli which is also an ex58-ud5 and generally all the motherboards out there in the universe are ex58-ud5. You're just lucky that it works fine with Xeons, but that's not the case with all the ex58 boars of Gigabyte. There plenty of them, including ex58-ud3r, ex58-ds4, ex58-ud4, ex58-ud4p (which I have), your ex58-ud5 and ex58-extreme. Probably ex58-ud5 and ex58-extreme have been tweaked good enough with their latest BIOS-es, but you shouldn't compare them to the new x58a family.
> 
> Elsewhere, the ex58-ud4p is an ex58-extreme board... except for the second LAN and a few other cosmetic differences. On paper.


Nope my mate had 2 UD5s and a Extreme and they work fine,


----------



## loop16

Not wanting to BE cheap but i m sure the extra processing power is very small , so if you think the worst case scenario which xeon lacks of processing power i believe the extra power of i7 5820 for example wont be enough to save that situaton
Have you seen any situation that struggles xeon? personally NOT and in video rendering which is one of the heviest tasks i believe


----------



## fallenzeraphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 2X uncore on a gulftown won't give you extra gflops, up to 1.7 or 1.8x maybe but not 2x


 A) It's not Gulftown, it's Westmere-EP B) It certainly does since when I lower the multiplier I get less Gflops I tried it, higher uncore bandwidth definitely helps at least on my system.


----------



## JR88

You realize they are very much alike right? haha


----------



## Pyr0

Picked up a Xeon 5650 late last week (thanks @}SkOrPn--'







) and currently have it running on air with a Noctua NH-D14 on a Gigabyte UD3R

http://valid.canardpc.com/08jb6w


----------



## fallenzeraphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> You realize they are very much alike right? haha


Yes they are similar in some ways, except for the IMC, which is quite different on Westmere-EP among other things.


----------



## fallenzeraphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> We already determined this earlier today...


Hahaha


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyr0*
> 
> Picked up a Xeon 5650 late last week (thanks @}SkOrPn--'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and currently have it running on air with a Noctua NH-D14 on a Gigabyte UD3R
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/08jb6w


Hey Pyr0 welcome to the x58 Xeon Club.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenzeraphine*
> 
> A) It's not Gulftown, it's Westmere-EP B) It certainly does since when I lower the multiplier I get less Gflops I tried it, higher uncore bandwidth definitely helps at least on my system.


Not on my system and not on my watch either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenzeraphine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> You realize they are very much alike right? haha
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are similar in some ways, except for the IMC, which is quite different on Westmere-EP among other things.
Click to expand...

Are you sure about that? Westmere-EP belongs in gulftown. Why would they go through the effort of spinning out another design for the Westmere-E? Chip design is not cheap you know, just to rent the software cost millions a year







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenzeraphine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> You realize they are very much alike right? haha
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are similar in some ways, except for the IMC, which is quite different on Westmere-EP among other things.
Click to expand...

And 2xQPI.


----------



## notyettoday

Can I join again? I'm getting addicted to this platform lol.

http://valid.canardpc.com/zcmzlh


----------



## hannse12

i am having some issues gettin my system stable, at what i thought should be an easy to achieve clock speed, 3400.

i have the base at 170, voltage is at 1.28 under load, qpi at 1.27, the qpi link is on auto, and i put the uncore at 1.5X my ram speed (which is 1363 atm).

when i go into windows, and test it with prime95, the 3rd core will fail after a couple minutes, even though the temps are fine (45 deg), and the northbridge is at 60.

i dont think i'v permanently damaged the imc because my voltages are under the recommended limits.

also, i put the ioh at 1.2 because it had trouble booting to windows any other way.

the board i am using is a flamingblade gti, which i know is not the best, but with so many people reaching 4.0 without any fuss, and sometimes on near stock volts, i wonder what i'm doing wrong


----------



## loop16

http://hwbot.org/submission/2618567_looproll_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5650_4532_mhz?recalculate=true

http://valid.canardpc.com/ckaaw1

My latest oc attempt


----------



## loop16

And this
http://hwbot.org/submission/2618605_looproll_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5650_4620_mhz/
http://valid.canardpc.com/hfnr3i


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hannse12*
> 
> i am having some issues gettin my system stable, at what i thought should be an easy to achieve clock speed, 3400.
> 
> i have the base at 170, voltage is at 1.28 under load, qpi at 1.27, the qpi link is on auto, and i put the uncore at 1.5X my ram speed (which is 1363 atm).
> 
> when i go into windows, and test it with prime95, the 3rd core will fail after a couple minutes, even though the temps are fine (45 deg), and the northbridge is at 60.
> 
> i dont think i'v permanently damaged the imc because my voltages are under the recommended limits.
> 
> also, i put the ioh at 1.2 because it had trouble booting to windows any other way.
> 
> the board i am using is a flamingblade gti, which i know is not the best, but with so many people reaching 4.0 without any fuss, and sometimes on near stock volts, i wonder what i'm doing wrong


Try x36 multi not auto. You never know what tricks it could play.


----------



## Starbomba

Well, i had a long time ago my RIIIE with a W3530, but i broke a couple pins on it trying to remove some LET, then i tried to downsize to something less powerhungry. However, i now need the extra power for BOINC and a couple projects i have, so i'm doing both an X79 build for my main rig, and another x58 on my secondary. Time to break my new-ish X5650


----------



## intelfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Well, i had a long time ago my RIIIE with a W3530, but i broke a couple pins on it trying to remove some LET, then i tried to downsize to something less powerhungry. However, i now need the extra power for BOINC and a couple projects i have, so i'm doing both an X79 build for my main rig, and another x58 on my secondary. Time to break my new-ish X5650


Nice. From what I've seen those chips are very cheap on eBay. I saw one for $71 shipped.


----------



## JR88

Epic man I should get a gold metal for finally finding/getting any form of stability with this xD


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelfan*
> 
> Nice. From what I've seen those chips are very cheap on eBay. I saw one for $71 shipped.


It was, was like $80. Too bad i still need to hunt for the motherboard. I'm impressed how much x58 motherboards have rose in price as of lately. It really seems the bigger the socket the longer it takes to die.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> 
> 
> Epic man I should get a gold metal for finally finding/getting any form of stability with this xD


Awesome! I got 4.6 GHz BOINC stable on my W3530, those were beasts for OCing









http://valid.canardpc.com/2704567


----------



## intelfan

This motherboard should work with your chip. Kinda limited on OC and features though. http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Intel-DX58SO-LGA-1366-Intel-X58-Bulk-OEM-No-accessories-/351145882028?pt=Motherboards&hash=item51c1ecf1ac


----------



## JR88

Yeah man just great chips man xD High OC approaching low end Ivy bridge pretty much lol plenty of acceptable performance for me.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Did you update the BIOS of the x58a-ud3r? It's a good board and it's capable of decent BCLKs as well. Generally, the Gigabyte "ex58" boards suck while the x58a boards rock. For example - ex58-ud3r, ex58-ud4p, ex58-extreme - are no good. But the x58a-ud3r, x58a-ud7 and of course, the famous x58a-oc are pretty good choice.


No. I have no way to update it at the moment. Going to order a i7-920 so I can. The seller wasn't too much help other than he didn't think it would work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JR88

Does that board/BIOS support the Xeon version? I would think if not mod...you need get the W3520/920 equivalent..... better binned/better silicon man....both my w3520 and my 920 are 39xxx batches......the Xeon is very noticeable at being better chip. better undervolter/Ocer/handle high temps better etc.

Could not for the life of me get my DO 920 really that stable past 4GHZ..... don't get 39xxx batch I'm telling you now lol


----------



## loop16

http://hwbot.org/submission/2618834_
http://valid.canardpc.com/j63l7m
i stopped at 4725 with 1.4 vcore of course i could push more but i m afraid that i ll fry my xeon, i dont have problems with temps due to watercooling


----------



## fallenzeraphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2618834_
> http://valid.canardpc.com/j63l7m
> i stopped at 4725 with 1.4 vcore of course i could push more but i m afraid that i ll fry my xeon, i dont have problems with temps due to watercooling


Nice overclock, does it pass IBT/Prime95?


----------



## loop16

No, just a validation a super pi run and a cinebench run too not fully stable, maybe if i add more voltage but 1.4 for a 32nm chip is a lot i think, intel recomends maximum 1.35 v core,
My rig is rock stable 24/7 at 4.4Ghz at 1.35vcore


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2618834_
> http://valid.canardpc.com/j63l7m
> i stopped at 4725 with 1.4 vcore of course i could push more but i m afraid that i ll fry my xeon, i dont have problems with temps due to watercooling


Very good, my cpu want boot at 210 bclck, my max is 204


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> No, just a validation a super pi run and a cinebench run too not fully stable, maybe if i add more voltage but 1.4 for a 32nm chip is a lot i think, intel recomends maximum 1.35 v core,
> My rig is rock stable 24/7 at 4.4Ghz at 1.35vcore


Who is your motherboard?
1,35 is in bios or on cpuz?


----------



## Mackle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2618834_
> http://valid.canardpc.com/j63l7m
> i stopped at 4725 with 1.4 vcore of course i could push more but i m afraid that i ll fry my xeon, i dont have problems with temps due to watercooling


Wow this really puts my X5675 to shame, maybe I should have gone for the X5650 instead.


----------



## loop16

At 4,4Ghz with 220 bclk my vcore is set on auto with llc enabled in cpuz shows 1.344 to 1.352 max vcore
my mobo is asus p6td deluxe


----------



## loop16

why isn't easier to overclock with 5675 instead of x5650 you have higher multipliliers i think


----------



## Mackle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> why isn't easier to overclock with 5675 instead of x5650 you have higher multipliliers i think


25 of them I think.

My E5620, in the same motherboard was 19x220 for 4.2 which was rock solid.

My X5675 is more or less stable at 4.2 but not Prime95 stable above it. At 4.5GHz, I'm having issues with Windows booting below 1.4v


----------



## loop16

Which is your mobo? i couldn't overclock even i7 920 when i had intel dx58so at all, i was lucky i sold it after 3 months of using, the system was total unstable no matter settings i gave bios update, and it wasn't booting at all with xeon l5639 i tested


----------



## spdaimon

@Mackle
I bought a X5675 figuring even if I don't overclock it would be okay. 3GHz base clock is nothing to sneeze at. Its a secondary rig anyhow. I'd be happy with 4Ghz. The board I picked out was a GA-X58A-UD3R rev 1.0. Doesn't seem to support the Xeon however. So I am at a delemma. It looks like I need to buy another board or give up the Xeon for a i7-970. But then I wouldn't be in the club.







Besides, running cooler and for less power seems like a worthwhile project. I am going to order a i7-920 to get this the UD3R running. At least I can see what BIOS etc. if there is any problems. Is the P6X58D-E better than the Sabertooth X58? Or I was thinking a X58A-UD5. They all seem like nice boards.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> @Mackle
> I bought a X5675 figuring even if I don't overclock it would be okay. 3GHz base clock is nothing to sneeze at. Its a secondary rig anyhow. I'd be happy with 4Ghz. The board I picked out was a GA-X58A-UD3R rev 1.0. Doesn't seem to support the Xeon however. So I am at a delemma. It looks like I need to buy another board or give up the Xeon for a i7-970. But then I wouldn't be in the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, running cooler and for less power seems like a worthwhile project. I am going to order a i7-920 to get this the UD3R running. At least I can see what BIOS etc. if there is any problems. Is the P6X58D-E better than the Sabertooth X58? Or I was thinking a X58A-UD5. They all seem like nice boards.


I would rather have the former the p6x58d-e as for the X58A-UD5 I am split even though they are my favorite company in the world.


----------



## easy-rider

HI Guys,

I have just joined to ask a question...

I have a Asus P6T SE on Bios 0908

I have just bought a X5650 and while the bios sees the cpu fine etc....when I try to install windows I get a BSOD

Swap out the xeon for my 920 and windows flies on...

Is there anything I have missed with the xeon? Any bios setting I should try?

Cheers

easy


----------



## spdaimon

The P6 definitely looks like it has potential. I am kind of second guessing my choice in processor. Seems the X5650 is a great OC'er according to CPUBoss. 4.1Ghz on a X5650 on water vs a 3.07GHz on a X5675 with water. Seems like no overclock at all for X5675, being it starts at 3.06ghz stock! I figured a higher clock rate would allow it to reach better OCs. The Intel ARK doesn't give mulitpliers and it looks like the architecture is different than my C2Q or Sandy. Sounds more like my Haswell...still haven't figured out what exactly an Uncore is. Oh well, more light reading to do. Next to you guys I always feel like Forrest Gump, next to my friends, I'm like Sheldon Cooper.


----------



## Moparman

Well here is another of my Xeons.


----------



## Shaga

Anyone knows if Intel DX58SO supports Xeon X5650?


----------



## loop16

A litle more effort and..

http://hwbot.org/submission/2619412_looproll_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5650_4840_mhz?recalculate=true
http://valid.canardpc.com/771car


----------



## Starbomba

.


----------



## ried16

i was thinking about getting a x5650 and was wanting to know how i know which socket 1366 motherboards it will work on. is there a list somewhere?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> i was thinking about getting a x5650 and was wanting to know how i know which socket 1366 motherboards it will work on. is there a list somewhere?


If you look at the first original post (a.k.a OP) of this thread you will find a list of users here running Xeons on their 1366 mobos, what motherboard they are using and what BIOS version. It is as good as you will find, and I doubt that there is a more comprehensive list anywhere else. Remember the x58 was a desktop enthusiast i7 targeted platform, so there was never an official list for Xeons.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Any particular reason the x56xx processors are being pushed more than the older w36xx series?


----------



## YBS1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Any particular reason the x56xx processors are being pushed more than the older w36xx series?


Two main reasons, the first being they are less expensive. Not due to them being inherently _worth less_, but because there is a greater number of them on the market due to the servers they are being pulled from being decommissioned. The second being the fact that they are 95W TDP processors instead of 130W such as the W3680. The theory being at similar (non extreme) clock speeds they should be easier to cool. Of course once the voltages and clocks climb into the extreme end of the spectrum this may go right out the window.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YBS1*
> 
> Two main reasons, the first being they are less expensive. Not due to them being inherently _worth less_, but because there is a greater number of them on the market due to the servers they are being pulled from being decommissioned. The second being the fact that they are 95W TDP processors instead of 130W such as the W3680. The theory being at similar (non extreme) clock speeds they should be easier to cool. Of course once the voltages and clocks climb into the extreme end of the spectrum this may go right out the window.


And when you're done playing with them you can pop two of them into a Asus dual socket board just for fun (your file server)


----------



## Mackle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Oh it's so rare that I have to use one of these........but you have been
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d2/d24787c1_maijiv.jpeg
> 
> Your OCN name must be in the Submit field on the validation page


Ah, sorry! Hopefully this is better:-
http://valid.x86.fr/k5g4xm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> Which is your mobo? i couldn't overclock even i7 920 when i had intel dx58so at all, i was lucky i sold it after 3 months of using, the system was total unstable no matter settings i gave bios update, and it wasn't booting at all with xeon l5639 i tested


Asus P6X58D-E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> @Mackle
> I bought a X5675 figuring even if I don't overclock it would be okay. 3GHz base clock is nothing to sneeze at. Its a secondary rig anyhow. I'd be happy with 4Ghz. The board I picked out was a GA-X58A-UD3R rev 1.0. Doesn't seem to support the Xeon however. So I am at a delemma. It looks like I need to buy another board or give up the Xeon for a i7-970. But then I wouldn't be in the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, running cooler and for less power seems like a worthwhile project. I am going to order a i7-920 to get this the UD3R running. At least I can see what BIOS etc. if there is any problems. Is the P6X58D-E better than the Sabertooth X58? Or I was thinking a X58A-UD5. They all seem like nice boards.


To be honest I have no idea how they compare. I bought my Asus board for £20 off of eBay (along with one for my Dad as I'd been lucky to get two E5620s from work after a vendor shipped CPUs of a lower spec than purchased, then shipped new ones to replace them and they didn't want the old ones back as they described them them as "unsuable" because they had already been used). I simply searched Ebay for X58 boards, found the Asus, assumed from the price it would be awful so had a trawl on the internet and saw some reviews that said it was a great value for money board and an accomplished overclocker, which was backed up by some owner comments who also had Xeons running in them. So snapped it up gleefully!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> And when you're done playing with them you can pop two of them into a Asus dual socket board just for fun (your file server)


Ooooooooooooh!

Or push the boat up by putting them a EVGA SR-2! Aside from that, are there any other overclockable dual-CPU 1366 boards? Or is it simple workstation boards only from here out?


----------



## Mackle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Well here is another of my Xeons.


Impressive!!

After a bios reset, mine is performing a bit better than it was now. I've dropped the speed on the memory so that it's around DDR3-1400 as opposed to DDR3-1800, and system seems cooler and more stable now.

What stuff have you got enabled and disabled in the BIOS? To be honest I have all of the C-state, virtualization, speedstep and turbo stuff enabled, and a manual voltage of 1.36 (which in CPU-Z is reporting as 1.352 which hopefully won't fry anything). I've also got my ratio set to "auto" and looking at CPU-Z I'm using a 26th multiplier under load now whereas I can only select up to 25 in the bios.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackle*
> 
> Or push the boat up by putting them a EVGA SR-2! Aside from that, are there any other overclockable dual-CPU 1366 boards? Or is it simple workstation boards only from here out?


Nope. Apart from SR2 there just isn't any. This is the end of dual socket overclocking ... or even single socket Xeon overclocking (those that are actually Xeons not -E xeons)


----------



## intelfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YBS1*
> 
> Two main reasons, the first being they are less expensive. Not due to them being inherently _worth less_, but because there is a greater number of them on the market due to the servers they are being pulled from being decommissioned. The second being the fact that they are 95W TDP processors instead of 130W such as the W3680. The theory being at similar (non extreme) clock speeds they should be easier to cool. Of course once the voltages and clocks climb into the extreme end of the spectrum this may go right out the window.


It's also worth mentioning that the W3680 has an unlocked multiplier so it's identical to the i7 980x.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelfan*
> 
> It's also worth mentioning that the W3680 has an unlocked multiplier so it's identical to the i7 980x.


That's because it is ... just higher binned but that is it.
Even low end single QPI LGA2011 Xeons are exactly the same as their i7 counterparts


----------



## intelfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> That's because it is ... just higher binned but that is it.
> Even low end single QPI LGA2011 Xeons are exactly the same as their i7 counterparts


Yes I understand they are binned. My point is why the W3680 is more expensive than the x5650 aside from TDP and the abundance of the the latter is the former has an unlocked multiplier which costs a premium.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelfan*
> 
> Yes I understand they are binned. My point is why the W3680 is more expensive than the x5650 aside from TDP and the abundance of the the latter is the former has an unlocked multiplier which costs a premium.


Nope it's purely due to abundance of the latter.


----------



## loop16

at 5Ghz

http://hwbot.org/submission/2620234_looproll_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5650_5037_mhz?recalculate=true
http://valid.canardpc.com/p61l1w


----------



## loop16

http://hwbot.org/submission/2620259_looproll_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5650_5060_mhz?recalculate=true


----------



## GENXLR

http://valid.canardpc.com/3pab7n

Done


----------



## BrotherBeast

I got a good deal on a pair of X5680's but could never find a good deal on an SR-2.Had to settle on a Supermicro board.My overclocking dual hexacore dream has fallen


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrotherBeast*
> 
> I got a good deal on a pair of X5680's but could never find a good deal on an SR-2.Had to settle on a Supermicro board.My overclocking dual hexacore dream has fallen


That is still a beast, haha. Congrats. Maybe you will eventually find a SR-2.


----------



## hannse12

i can't believe i am having such a hard time overclocking my x5650! i'm stuck at 170 baseclock, i can't go any higher, no matter how much voltage i push through!

i'm starting to think its the board itself (flaming blade gti), that's giving me such issues, because other people are hitting 200mhz base easily!


----------



## GENXLR

I'm not even properly stable at 191


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I'm not even properly stable at 191


What about the 20 multiplier, is it working or is that what you are having trouble stabilizing? Do you have LLC turned to full calibration? You might have to aim for 3.8ghz using 190x20. I'm not sure exactly what stable settings you have found though. Did you ever run more than 1.35v on your QPI, or have it set to Auto at any time? If so, what did you have Uncore set to at the time? Maybe you already degraded your IMC.

You may need to try another chip. There cheap enough, lol...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hannse12*
> 
> i can't believe i am having such a hard time overclocking my x5650! i'm stuck at 170 baseclock, i can't go any higher, no matter how much voltage i push through!
> 
> i'm starting to think its the board itself (flaming blade gti), that's giving me such issues, because other people are hitting 200mhz base easily!


What settings do you currently have? List them all if you can please. You on P10 bios?


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hannse12*
> 
> i can't believe i am having such a hard time overclocking my x5650! i'm stuck at 170 baseclock, i can't go any higher, no matter how much voltage i push through!
> 
> i'm starting to think its the board itself (flaming blade gti), that's giving me such issues, because other people are hitting 200mhz base easily!


Try dropping your multiplier to x15 and see how high you can get your bclock.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> Try dropping your multiplier to x15 and see how high you can get your bclock.


That's funny, that was EXACTLY what I was going to suggest. In fact, he should try taking vcore to 1.42, take QPI to 1.34v, Drop ram to 1333, Uncore to 2000 mhz, and CPU to 15 or 17 multi, and then see if BCLK finally wants to move any. It should then move with ease, I would think.


----------



## Firehawk

Well if he turns down everything, he really shouldn't need that much vcore or QPI volts either. Just for the sake of finding a max value however, it works perfectly.

I would include DRAM volts at 1.65v as well in that list though.


----------



## hannse12

okay will do. took a break from cpu overclocking to get my gpu running at max, just because of how frustrating it is atm.

also, i have heard some say that flashing a flaming blade bios on the flaming blade gti gave them more stability; should i try it?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hannse12*
> 
> also, i have heard some say that flashing a flaming blade bios on the flaming blade gti gave them more stability; should i try it?


Only if you have enough evidence to 100% substantiate the claims. If its just rumors, absolutely not. If everyone who has tried was successful, then absolutely.


----------



## hannse12

yeah, have not found anything saying how good it is, but i did find this: https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-Microcode-update-request-for-Foxconn-FlamingBlade-GTI-and-CPUID-206C2

i'm going to flash it, and see if it aids in stabilizing at all.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Good luck with your test flash. It will be cool if you get better xeon support and more overclocking features.


----------



## spdaimon

Got a P6X58D-E and popped in the X5675. Booted right up and didn't even need a reinstall coming from a Sabertooth P67.







Came with BIOS 701, and just updated it to BIOS 803 after I got it up and running. Probably going to do a clean reinstall next weekend when I have time. Happy it works at least.









And thanks to @kpforce1 for helping me get the Gigabyte X58A-UD3R up...soon anyhow. Going to use it for a hackintosh box as well. The Z68 I got in there is pretty easy to use as a hack with the UEFI bios. Don't think the X58A will have a UEFI bios though. Shouldn't be too hard, done it before on a EP45-UD3P. Funny quirk on the board. Windows system properties reads the i5 as being 5.9Ghz ... thats got to be some kind of world record for air.







CoreTemp reads it at its real value 3.3Ghz.

Here is my validation for submission to the club:
http://valid.x86.fr/xvy6f4

Not sure how to get it to dsplay embedded. OCN rejected it when I tried.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Got a P6X58D-E and popped in the X5675. Booted right up and didn't even need a reinstall coming from a Sabertooth P67.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came with BIOS 701, and just updated it to BIOS 803 after I got it up and running. Probably going to do a clean reinstall next weekend when I have time. Happy it works at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks to @kpforce1 for helping me get the Gigabyte X58A-UD3R up...soon anyhow. Going to use it for a hackintosh box as well. The Z68 I got in there is pretty easy to use as a hack with the UEFI bios. Don't think the X58A will have a UEFI bios though. Shouldn't be too hard, done it before on a EP45-UD3P. Funny quirk on the board. Windows system properties reads the i5 as being 5.9Ghz ... thats got to be some kind of world record for air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoreTemp reads it at its real value 3.3Ghz.
> 
> Here is my validation for submission to the club:
> http://valid.x86.fr/xvy6f4
> 
> Not sure how to get it to dsplay embedded. OCN rejected it when I tried.


If you tried to put it in your sig.. images don't display there.
If you tried to put it in your post, untick import images or the link gets lost.



But most clubs just want the URL and not the banner....


----------



## spdaimon

ok thanks.


----------



## Recipe7

I have been out of the PC building seen for quite a while. Recently, I decided to do a little research about the X99. Due to the cost of the project, I decided to hold off on that for a little bit. I went to the official Valley thread, and had a few questions regarding my scores on my set up. Kpforce1 enlightened me to this thread.

I am running a 930 at 4.2. I am interested in changing my CPU to a Xeon CPU, specifically the x5660.

Will i have any problems with my gigabyte ud3r in terms of compatability? Would i have any gains when comparing a 930 at 4.2 and a 5660 at 4.2? I read that games are "smoother" when running a xeon cpu., is this true?

Is a x5690 worth the 500 dollar price tag? 3.4 looks like a nice base clock.

Sorry for the questions. I am just a tad excited. After 4 years, i am ready to try something new.


----------



## GENXLR

The 32 nm xeons have massive single core performance benefits from the turbo, have lower TDP than your 930, and you gain an extra 2 cores. Gaming, yes it will improve alright.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Going from my 930 to my Xeon x5650 was night and day. In fact, I'm not sure what upgrade was better, the enthusiast SSD's or this Hexa Core chip.


----------



## GENXLR

Gonna try and find that other X5650, i'm still crashing with random stability issues. all BSOD's are BSOD 0x124.


----------



## DaveLT

http://valid.x86.fr/7x2cvf
Just installed. Lazy to tweak voltages and clockspeed. Got a feeling it will do better than just 3.6 on 1.2v


----------



## justinyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Gonna try and find that other X5650, i'm still crashing with random stability issues. all BSOD's are BSOD 0x124.


Mate, i got this random crash and random reboot issue after OCing the x5650 to 4.2GHz, and i have to reduce it to 4GHz, thinking the chip is not stable when in 4.2GHz.
1 day, there was a ex-bitcoin miner selling his Seasonic x-1250W power supply at a damn cheap price and i couldn't resists it, and bought it.
Swapped out my Corsair TX-750M, and replace it with the Seasonic, and then i tried again to OC the chip to 4.2GHz again, and you know what, the random reboot and random crash just disappear and never happen again.








I am glad that i have changed to a much higher wattage psu and the good old Corsair TX-750M has become my spare psu lying in the storeroom.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinyou*
> 
> Mate, i got this random crash and random reboot issue after OCing the x5650 to 4.2GHz, and i have to reduce it to 4GHz, thinking the chip is not stable when in 4.2GHz.
> 1 day, there was a ex-bitcoin miner selling his Seasonic x-1250W power supply at a damn cheap price and i couldn't resists it, and bought it.
> Swapped out my Corsair TX-750M, and replace it with the Seasonic, and then i tried again to OC the chip to 4.2GHz again, and you know what, the random reboot and random crash just disappear and never happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad that i have changed to a much higher wattage psu and the good old Corsair TX-750M has become my spare psu lying in the storeroom.


Nothing got to do with not enough power, pretty sure that TX has gone unstable already. Or ... because it's a TXM in the first place.


----------



## justinyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Nothing got to do with not enough power, pretty sure that TX has gone unstable already. Or ... because it's a TXM in the first place.


Yeah maybe you are right, but then, why is it no random crash when at 4Ghz?
Also, the 4.2GHz bios settings is exactly the same before and after swapping of the psu, so this eliminates the setting differences.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinyou*
> 
> Yeah maybe you are right, but then, why is it no random crash when at 4Ghz?
> Also, the 4.2GHz bios settings is exactly the same before and after swapping of the psu, so this eliminates the setting differences.


Maybe it's stable enough for 4GHz but not 4.2?


----------



## Zero-Cold

Hello there! Can I join the pretty blueish members table on the first page? -







I'd very much like to. -







Here's a validation.:
http://valid.canardpc.com/l4rnp9

PS: I think a have a golden/platinum sample. The beast is able to bench the R15 with just 1.176v at 4000MHz and pass a 5-hour test of LinX with 1.192v. Also I was able to boot Windows at 4900 on air with a 223 BCLK for validation which means I didn't use a windows tool to set the BCLK and voltages, but instead just configured them in BIOS and booted up.









Aaand.. wait for it.. It's cooled on just air. I'm using the Thermalright IFX-14 with two 900 rpm noiseless fans.


----------



## GENXLR

PSU is a EVGA Supernova 1000 G2, I would NOT say it's my issue at all.

In all honesty, my boards VRM's could be degraded from it's 5-6 years of oc'ing an i7 920 to 4ghz, but i pop the i7 in and it works perfect at the exact same settings it used too


----------



## hannse12

whats the best way of checking if your imc has degraded?

i can't seem to get above 160 base clock on my x5650 no matter how much voltage i give it. and temps aren't an issue at all!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hannse12*
> 
> whats the best way of checking if your imc has degraded?
> 
> i can't seem to get above 160 base clock on my x5650 no matter how much voltage i give it. and temps aren't an issue at all!


List your settings. QPI/Vtt, CoreV,QPI multi, uncore clock


----------



## GENXLR

Returning Update, pulled a second X5650 from the R710. It takes 1.37125vcore in order to work but i have it getting 70 g/flops and it passed 10 runs of IBT on 10Gb of ram. No crashes since. Should i need that much vcore? I'm seeing 83C under 100% load, but i should redo my thermal paste.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> The 32 nm xeons have massive single core performance benefits from the turbo, have lower TDP than your 930, and you gain an extra 2 cores. Gaming, yes it will improve alright.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Going from my 930 to my Xeon x5650 was night and day. In fact, I'm not sure what upgrade was better, the enthusiast SSD's or this Hexa Core chip.


Wow, night and day huh? I find that difficult to believe. What am I missing here? What makes these much better than my 930? At this point, I'm afraid to purchase any cpu off ebay or the like since they have all been used and abused.


----------



## GENXLR

Then why bother asking? Again, it has better single core performance, the TDP is lower, it has another 2 cores, and it a nice memory controller.

I've about mutiple X5650's off ebay, they worked, infact i had more issues with the X5650's i pulled from my R710 than i did the ebay ones.


----------



## Recipe7

Didn't mean to be repetitive in the aspect of the details. I guess at this point I am more concerned with compatibility and chance.

Will my gigabyte UD3R be able to accept any of the x5650-60-70-75 chips? Is there any other preparation I must undergo to make sure I can use the CPU, or is it simply plug, paste, and play? A link or anything for me to read with some information would be appreciated.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Lol, that's exactly what I said, very hard to believe, yet that's exactly what happened for my system. And since when do data centers abuse CPU's? Sure maybe tossed around a bit in bins, but they were never overclocked, or never run in hot server rooms as most keep the rooms cool with filtered AC. All the Xeons on ebay are just retired data/server chips that are being upgraded to newer tech. And further, 156 pages of very happy users, even UD3R owners, going to these Xeons isn't enough proof that its a fantastic upgrade? Its a standard desktop 45nm chip going to 32nm premium server (and extra cores) chip which gives a huge upgrade in responsiveness and efficiency. No, not everyone has had the great experience that was hoped for, but its still a Premium Intel Hexa core 32nm chip for a ridiculously low price. My 930 at 4ghz did 70C and about 55 gflops, and this Xeon does almost 80 gflops at 60C. Idle temps are roughly 11C cooler on the Xeon on the same loop at the same voltages and settings.

My x5650 runs better at stock speed than my 930 did at 4ghz. In fact, I think I would need to have ran my 930 at 5ghz just to compete with this Xeon. Maybe that is not a night and day difference, but its close enough for me and WELL WORTH THE $80 spent on this chip. lol


----------



## GENXLR

I got my chip stable Skorpn, i have C-states and EIST on and it's still working, gonna try and notch the voltage down cause 1.38125 is high right? especially for a 191 blck with a 20 multi(22 turbo, 23 c-state) also are c-states even worth using?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I got my chip stable Skorpn, i have C-states and EIST on and it's still working, gonna try and notch the voltage down cause 1.38125 is high right? especially for a 191 blck with a 20 multi(22 turbo, 23 c-state) also are c-states even worth using?


YIKES 1.38?!
c-states will make your system unstable when you are OC'ing to the limits of any chip.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I got my chip stable Skorpn, i have C-states and EIST on and it's still working, gonna try and notch the voltage down cause 1.38125 is high right? especially for a 191 blck with a 20 multi(22 turbo, 23 c-state) also are c-states even worth using?


Depends on if your talking vcore or qpi. CPU vcore is safe up to and around 1.42, but I wouldn't run that for a 24/7 overclock, not on my chip anyway. You can if you want because many here do it with no problems. Like Dave said c-states is worthless when overclocking, and as far as I am concerned EIST is also worthless when already overclocking to a chips maximum because the small boost from 20, 22 and 23 (which is only 2 cores) is not really noticeable in everyday computing, and not only that it adds another layer of work. If you're at default stock speeds, then absolutely Turbo is VERY important then. If you can't get 191x22 with turbo off, for 24/7, at or under 1.35v, then I would run 200x20 with turbo on (actually I have mine off, its not needed at these speeds lol) and hope its stable using only 1.35v (it should do this easily using a 20 multi). If you just can't muster 200 bclk, or even 22 multi 24/7, then still 191x20 is a OK overclock. Its still over a 1ghz overclock no matter how you look at it. I think 200 bclk and the 22 multiplier is the sweet spot for this chip, but I am leaning towards babying my chip so 200x20 at 1.29v is going to be OK with me.

Just keep playing around, it may take weeks or even months to find a sweet spot for your system, but you will find it.


----------



## GENXLR

So It comes to i didn't plan on above a 191 blck, but if we can figure out why my P6T will NOT post over 195 blck, then we can try. No settings above 195 will ever post, the machine will just hang forever. Any CPU, and Speed, Any voltages. My old Foxconn Bloodrage could do it just fine. Just not this board. My Rampage iii Black could do it too but that boards shot now.

i'm gonna try slowly bumping down my vcore now that it's stable again. gonna do it every 2 days without a crash or linpack fail.

by any chance, do you think it's possible my boards VRM's are worn down?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> So It comes to i didn't plan on above a 191 blck, but if we can figure out why my P6T will NOT post over 195 blck, then we can try. No settings above 195 will ever post, the machine will just hang forever. Any CPU, and Speed, Any voltages. My old Foxconn Bloodrage could do it just fine. Just not this board. My Rampage iii Black could do it too but that boards shot now.
> 
> i'm gonna try slowly bumping down my vcore now that it's stable again. gonna do it every 2 days without a crash or linpack fail.
> 
> by any chance, do you think it's possible my boards VRM's are worn down?


OK, lol I am sorry, I keep forgetting that about your board. No, its probably your board, or more accurately your north bridge chip. Just resort to 191 bclk. Now can you not run the 22 multi? Or does that force you to add too much voltage?


----------



## GENXLR

not sure how much voltage is needed for the 22 multi. so far it's 1.38v, but i plan on slowly lowering it. gonna keep EIST but am gonna probably turn off c-states. was only looking for low perf improvements. I use this station for rendering and what not, but watching videos or typing reports or just surfing, i'd like powersaving on a 6 core cpu XD

EDIT: Found it, to get it to POST at 200 blck, i need more juice to the X58 chipset. 1.3v did it. Is it worth it to mess around, or stabilize 191 first? XD


----------



## DaveLT

EIST does depend on c-states i usually keep C1 on


----------



## GENXLR

So limit the C-states to C1 and avoid C3 and C6?


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Then why bother asking? Again, it has better single core performance, the TDP is lower, it has another 2 cores, and it a nice memory controller.


Actually the single thread performance is about the same. If you compare an i7-930 @ 4000MHz against a Xeon x5650 @ 4000 and you measure only single-threaded apps there will be no difference at all. The difference comes with the multi-core applications. As for the power consumption - these chips can eat much, much more power compared to i7-930 under full load. The low TDP is due to extremely low voltages at stock frequencies. After overclocking, the two extra cores will make the hexa-core CPU more consuming than the 930.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Actually the single thread performance is about the same. If you compare an i7-930 @ 4000MHz against a Xeon x5650 @ 4000 and you measure only single-threaded apps there will be no difference at all. The difference comes with the multi-core applications. As for the power consumption - these chips can eat much, much more power compared to i7-930 under full load. The low TDP is due to extremely low voltages at stock frequencies. After overclocking, the two extra cores will make the hexa-core CPU more consuming than the 930.


Gulftown actually gets more IPC than Bloomfield

And no, they still remain less power hungry, at the same clocks a i7-960 pulls about 300W and a 970 250W (4.4GHz or thereabout)


----------



## Zero-Cold

I'm not sure what IPC means exactly as an acronym. However every single-threaded test or benchmark can prove that there's no performance gain between i7-930 and Xeon x5650 if they're clocked at the same frequency.Ask someone to bench Super PI, or Cinebench single threaded (like the R10 version can) and you'll see that they have the same performance.

On the power consumption thingy you might actually be right, however. Although the difference may vary since it depends on the VCore required to run the CPU at given frequencies







Still their single-thread performance is the same. No benefit on any benchmark, game or whatsoever.


----------



## loop16

"After overclocking, the two extra cores will make the hexa-core CPU more consuming than the 930"

SAYS WHO? You know it OR you may think it is something like that, Xeon X5650 @4.4 Ghz with 1.36vcore under 100% usage in aida 64 stress test NEVER exceded 88W tdp and it is a 95W tdp chip, please if you dont know sth for sure dont spreading wrong info to other users
And yes the main difference is in multi threatened epps as they have the same achitecture but my xeon because ist my fifth cpu in x58 platform clock much easier and higher than a locked bloomfield quad
as for example

Stable enough for some super pi run gave me 8.32sec in 1M run


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> I'm not sure what IPC means exactly as an acronym. However every single-threaded test or benchmark can prove that there's no performance gain between i7-930 and Xeon x5650 if they're clocked at the same frequency.Ask someone to bench Super PI, or Cinebench single threaded (like the R10 version can) and you'll see that they have the same performance.
> 
> On the power consumption thingy you might actually be right, however. Although the difference may vary since it depends on the VCore required to run the CPU at given frequencies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still their single-thread performance is the same. No benefit on any benchmark, game or whatsoever.


There is actually. A 5-10% gain. What you're saying is Sandy to Ivy has no gain as well but the truth is from Gulftown to Haswell the gain is only 15% clock to clock


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> There is actually. A 5-10% gain.


Аny review to support that? As I said, I've never heard of such thing and I spent most of the time in hardware forums. I'm pretty sure that nor Fritz Single Core, nor Super PI single core will be any faster on the Gulftown CPUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> "After overclocking, the two extra cores will make the hexa-core CPU more consuming than the 930"
> 
> SAYS WHO? You know it OR you may think it is something like that, Xeon X5650 @4.4 Ghz with 1.36vcore under 100% usage in aida 64 stress test NEVER exceded 88W tdp and it is a 95W tdp chip, please if you dont know sth for sure dont spreading wrong info to other users
> And yes the main difference is in multi threatened epps as they have the same achitecture but my xeon because ist my fifth cpu in x58 platform clock much easier and higher than a locked bloomfield quad
> as for example
> 
> Stable enough for some super pi run gave me 8.32sec in 1M run


This just can't be true. There's absolutely no way an overclocked with 1.36v Vcore chip at 4.40ghz be consuming less than 200w. And by the way, TDP is not the same as power consumption. TDP a.k.a. Thermal Design Power is how much heat the cooler should be able to dissipate. The actual wattage is always higher.

And take a look at the HWBot rankings of the i7-920s clocked at 5 GHz. Most of them (if not all) are on par (actually faster) than your 5GHz Xeon setup. Which proves my point that there's no single-thread advantage of the Gulftown processors.

And if you don't trust HWBot, here's my OWN 5050MHz i7-920 setup:









Anyone still thinks that the Gulftowns are actually faster clock to clock? I don't think so. Here's one more shot at 5200.


----------



## loop16




----------



## loop16

Thermal Design Power (TDP) represents the near maximum power a product can draw for a thermally significant period while running commercially available software
According to intel
According to you Bob the machanic YOU KNOW
here 64.70Amprere WAS THIS power consumpion from xeon if you have probs with wattage consumption


You post some benches FROM i7 920 SO F WHAT? Did anyone says that bloomfield is not a good chip ???
Other than that KEEP your cpu and stop Trolling in this specific thread


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> You post some benches FROM i7 920 SO F WHAT? Did anyone says that bloomfield is not a good chip ???
> Other than that KEEP your cpu and stop Trolling in this specific thread


Someone said that the single-thread performance of Gulftown is better than the single-thread prformance of i7-920. If you can't read or you're too lazy to read, that's your problem, not mine. I was answering to DaveLT and I proved my point.

TDP (95w) is the "near maximum power" on default frequencies (2.66GHz/ 2.92GHz with Turbo) @ 1.17-1.20v (depending on CPU's VID). On 4.4GHz at 1.36v it would drain more than 220w itself. Get a watt-meter from your local hardware shop, put it on your wall socket before your power supply and watch it. Stress test the system with Prime/LinX at 1.36v / 4400MHz and note the result. Then stop the benchmark, turn on EIST/C1E in BIOS, load system default frequencies and voltages, go back to Desktop and measure again. It will be 200 watts less. E.g. it will be 100-110 watts at idle (depending of your hardware, fans and so on) and 300+ watts under load. That's what I call 200+ watt power consumption. Do some reading, please.

That's what you call 88w consumption. huh?
















Source

377 watts (at overclocked load) - 136 watts (idle at default settings) = 241 watts delta. So if your CPU uses just 10 watts at idle, it uses 251 watts at load when overclocked. It's simple as that.


----------



## justinyou

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> "After overclocking, the two extra cores will make the hexa-core CPU more consuming than the 930"
> 
> SAYS WHO? You know it OR you may think it is something like that, Xeon X5650 @4.4 Ghz with 1.36vcore under 100% usage in aida 64 stress test NEVER exceded 88W tdp and it is a 95W tdp chip, please if you dont know sth for sure dont spreading wrong info to other users
> And yes the main difference is in multi threatened epps as they have the same achitecture but my xeon because ist my fifth cpu in x58 platform clock much easier and higher than a locked bloomfield quad
> as for example
> 
> Stable enough for some super pi run gave me 8.32sec in 1M run


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> "After overclocking, the two extra cores will make the hexa-core CPU more consuming than the 930"
> 
> SAYS WHO? You know it OR you may think it is something like that, Xeon X5650 @4.4 Ghz with 1.36vcore under 100% usage in aida 64 stress test NEVER exceded 88W tdp and it is a 95W tdp chip, please if you dont know sth for sure dont spreading wrong info to other users
> And yes the main difference is in multi threatened epps as they have the same achitecture but my xeon because ist my fifth cpu in x58 platform clock much easier and higher than a locked bloomfield quad
> as for example
> 
> Stable enough for some super pi run gave me 8.32sec in 1M run


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Аny review to support that? As I said, I've never heard of such thing and I spent most of the time in hardware forums. I'm pretty sure that nor Fritz Single Core, nor Super PI single core will be any faster on the Gulftown CPUs.
> This just can't be true. There's absolutely no way an overclocked with 1.36v Vcore chip at 4.40ghz be consuming less than 200w. And by the way, TDP is not the same as power consumption. TDP a.k.a. Thermal Design Power is how much heat the cooler should be able to dissipate. The actual wattage is always higher.
> 
> And take a look at the HWBot rankings of the i7-920s clocked at 5 GHz. Most of them (if not all) are on par (actually faster) than your 5GHz Xeon setup. Which proves my point that there's no single-thread advantage of the Gulftown processors.
> 
> And if you don't trust HWBot, here's my OWN 5050MHz i7-920 setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone still thinks that the Gulftowns are actually faster clock to clock? I don't think so. Here's one more shot at 5200.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> Thermal Design Power (TDP) represents the near maximum power a product can draw for a thermally significant period while running commercially available software
> According to intel
> According to you Bob the machanic YOU KNOW
> here 64.70Amprere WAS THIS power consumpion from xeon if you have probs with wattage consumption
> 
> 
> You post some benches FROM i7 920 SO F WHAT? Did anyone says that bloomfield is not a good chip ???
> Other than that KEEP your cpu and stop Trolling in this specific thread


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Someone said that the single-thread performance of Gulftown is better than the single-thread prformance of i7-920. If you can't read or you're too lazy to read, that's your problem, not mine. I was answering to DaveLT and I proved my point.
> 
> TDP (95w) is the "near maximum power" on default frequencies (2.66GHz/ 2.92GHz with Turbo) @ 1.17-1.20v (depending on CPU's VID). On 4.4GHz at 1.36v it would drain more than 220w itself. Get a watt-meter from your local hardware shop, put it on your wall socket before your power supply and watch it. Stress test the system with Prime/LinX at 1.36v / 4400MHz and note the result. Then stop the benchmark, turn on EIST/C1E in BIOS, load system default frequencies and voltages, go back to Desktop and measure again. It will be 200 watts less. E.g. it will be 100-110 watts at idle (depending of your hardware, fans and so on) and 300+ watts under load. That's what I call 200+ watt power consumption. Do some reading, please.
> 
> That's what you call 88w consumption. huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 377 watts (at overclocked load) - 136 watts (idle at default settings) = 241 watts delta. So if your CPU uses just 10 watts at idle, it uses 251 watts at load when overclocked. It's simple as that.






I managed to find some power consumption threads of 980x here -

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2010/03/11/intel-core-i7-980x-extreme-edition-review/7
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/intel_core_i7_980x_review,6.html
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/intel-core-i7-980x_9.html#sect0

From bit-tech.net, the 980x @4.4GHz, power consumption: idle-177w, load-368w.
The load results is better than the i7 930 @4.3GHz, idle-176w, load-396w.


----------



## GENXLR

Then Why bother Zero? It seems you want a different answer that these CPU's are slower. You aren't willing to accept the hundreds of benchmarks in this thread, nor the dedicated X5660 and X5650 threads to prove it. My X5650 destroys my i7 920. It's pulling MUCH less wattage, dissipates much less heat, has 2 extra cores, and has a much better Memory controller. The 970 IS not the same as these Xeons, why even bothering to compare? The Xeons are built better than their i7 counterparts. If you don't know what you are talking about, please, keep quiet.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-full-review-discussion-comparison-to-x79-high-end-cpus-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside-longest-post-ever


----------



## Zero-Cold

Because gamers might care for that info. As I said, if a game can use just 2 or 4 cores, the performance of i7-920 and i7-970 will be exactly the same (if they're clocked at equal frequencies as I've said).

I do agree that these chips pull less wattage, slightly less maybe. 30-50 watts is not somemething that big of a differences. And yes, I do agree that the extra 2 cores are cool and the hexacores are better overall.

As for your last statement - I don't believe that these Xeons are better than average i7-970s. I've played with more than 6 i7-970 and about 4 Xeon x5650s, without counting my own. They're almost equal in terms of overclocking capabilities. Mine is truly an outstanding sample (and probably a gold one) but that's it. Plus, you can't neglect the fact that the i7-970 are officially supported on most of the x58 boards, don't have problems like locked uncore multipliers and their CPU multiplier is a lot higher. On Xeon x5650 we've got x22 (when all cores enabled), on i7-970 we have x25, which is nice. But if you want to believe that they're built better - okay, I'm not going to judge you. Not that it's true, but you can keep thinking it is. If you look at the Intel website you'll probably notice that the i7-970s are actually released half an year later, which means that Intel could have easily mastered the tech. process just like every next stepping has better overclock capabilities. Two hours ago you've been telling literally nonsense about your CPU's power consumption (reaches 88 watts, lol) when it's actually above 200 and you're still talking rude, telling me to keep quiet. It seems you're the one that needs to keep quiet on this.









And since we mention that the IMC might be better than i7-920's, let's say something else that is true - the Uncore is a lot more fragile, with lower frequency overclock potential and yes, that reflects on your memory performance as well. It's not just if you can or can not overclock your memory at let's say 2200MHz. It will perform completely different if it's 2200MHz with 4000 Uncore and 2200MHz with 2600 Uncore. If you don't believe me - get an Aida64 and check the memory testing benchmark.









And last for desert: If you're willing to check the Intel website, you'll notice that some of "the better-than-their-counterparts-Xeons" like x5680 have the same TDP as the i7 CPUs - 130W. Do you know why the x5650 and x5660 have a lower (95W) TDP? Well, generally because they're running at lower frequencies. 2.66GHz for x5650 and 2.80GHz for x5660. The i7-970 runs at 3.20GHz stock and needs more voltage, therefore rated on a higher TDP. It doesn't take a genius.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I know what IBT tells me and I know what my Kill-a-Watt meter tells me. AND THAT IS ALL THAT MATTERS TO ME!

On my 930 at exact same 4ghz and exact same voltage settings, I got 55 Gflops in IBT. Temps were 70-75c or so.

On my x5650 at exact same 4ghz and exact same voltage settings, I get 81 Gflops in IBT. Temps are 55-60c or so.

On my Kill-a-Watt meter I was at 446 watts during Very High setting of IBT using my 930, this is of course total system wattage at 200x20 using only 1.26v and the wattage usage taken during the 5th run of a ten run test. (This test was taken on Windows 7 x64 in summer of 2013)

On my Kill-a-Watt meter I am at 399 watts during Very High setting of IBT using my x5650, this is at 200x20 using 1.3v and the wattage usage taken during the 5th run of a ten run test. (This test was taken 1st week of June 2014 on Windows 8.1 x64)

I lost an average of 10C of heat (I admit, I am only going off of what Core Temp says), and the system is obviously MUCH snappier (does NOT feel like the same computer what so ever), and I have NEVER been under the 300 watt mark, even when idle, until this Xeon was installed. The ONLY time I could get my 930 system to drop below 300 watts was with power saving features enabled. I now idle with this Xeon installed at 241-243 watts and this is with all power saving features disabled. I have a 1kW PSU for a reason because my 930 and 5870 was damn near putting me into the 450 watt range during heavy gaming. Now I never break 400.

I guess IBT and a perfectly healthy Kill-a-Watt meter is completely wrong?









I will email the Kill-a-watt company and the dev of IBT, and let them know their products are CPU biased









When you live in a state that likes to gouge for electricity, yes 30-50 watts matters, which was one of the biggest reasons for me to replace my 930.

EDIT: I do have a couple more thoughts to add. When I first got my 930, I ran it at 4.5ghz for about 90-120 days or so before dropping it down to 4ghz where it stayed for the last three or 4 years. Maybe this has slightly degraded its performance over the years?

The Xeon came from a data center according to the seller I got it from and he said it was never abused or overclocked in any way and spent its life is a controlled AC environment.

Also, since I was running Windows 7 back when my 930 was tested, could that OS cause a difference in results? Also, I am pretty sure the IBT I am using now is a newer version build. So although the entire system, water loop etc is damn near identical, there are slight differences in software to note.


----------



## GENXLR

Zero, not ONCE have i said any exact wattage number about my CPU. I don't know where you came from with those BS numbers(the ones you claim i said) but i have said MUCH LESS wattage everytime. I have no numbers. My UPS shows I'm pulling significantly less. And in singe to dual core perf testing, everytime my X5650 dramatically outperformed the 920, and 965 at the same freq.

Xeons Have always been built better and significantly different than the i7 counterparts, up until the Xeon-E line.

Xeons are significantly better built as they are intended to be used for applications that require very error free environments, unlike the i7 counterparts that are aimed at the everyday user, not researchers, producers, number-cruncher s.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

You can't argue with a Kill-a-Watt meter either, lol... My Xeon is significantly faster (25 gflops faster), significantly cooler running (10C cooler), and consuming less power (almost 50 watts less), even if its not considered significant, its significant enough to me.


----------



## GENXLR

The Kill-a-watt meter isn't exactly accurate, but my UPS can support a 70 watt difference in my specific case. going from a 920 to a X5650, both 191 blck


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> The Kill-a-watt meter isn't exactly accurate, but my UPS can support a 70 watt difference in my specific case. going from a 920 to a X5650, both 191 blck


Yeah your probably right, but last year when I was building our 12kW Solar Array the government wanted me to do a energy usage survey of our family, property etc and they asked me to do it with the Kill-a-Watt meter they provided. Took me an entire day and several rounds of our 5 acres, two water wells, 4 different buildings, two different workshops, one large House and 5 bedrooms with 6 people living here. If the Government trusts my energy usage survey to their Kill-a-Watt, I feel I can trust it as well. Here in NM if I produce a certain % more than I consume they will consider me a Power Producing Company and force me to register as a business (If I was producing 14kW, I would be in a business tax bracket, so thankfully I missed it by 2kW). So, the short answer is I know exactly what everything in this house consumes. My xeon consumes less than my 930, and I stand by that. If my damn need for a beautiful system wasn't in my way I would break apart my perfectly installed water block and throw in my 930, just to get some pics of the wattage on the same exact system setup. But i'm not willing to go that far with the argument as my TIM installation was pure insanity of perfectionism... Not really willing to mess that work up just to prove a moot point.

I know there is a big difference between the 45nm 930 chip I had and this 32nm Xeon chip I now have, at least on my system anyway. And there's NOTHING that is going to change what my very own eyes have seen. If there's very little difference on Zero's system, well that's just too bad. Its a BIG difference on mine for sure.


----------



## DaveLT

My REK RF9901 power meter reads a 70W difference on the same clocks between a 960 and a 970 (4GHz 200BCLK) ... As for xeon vs the equivalent i7 ... All I can compare is from 970 and my X5650 ... It's a 30W difference (lower for the xeon) at the same clocks (4GHz, 200BCLK) and keep in mind the 970 is "higher-binned" from the factory.
And for IPC @ 3.6GHz I get 821cb for L5639 (I kept uncore low because my board is a lil' bit unstable) and 490cb for the L5520 if you need more proof look to god.
Oh and btw, 4670k @ 4.2GHz is a mere 641cb for a arch that is supposed to be MUCH faster like most claim eh? And I was even running G.Skill Ripjaws.X 2133 CL9 on the 4670k and it goes to show ... more RAM speed really doesn't help.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> My REK RF9901 power meter reads a 70W difference on the same clocks between a 960 and a 970 (4GHz 200BCLK) ... As for xeon vs the equivalent i7 ... All I can compare is from 970 and my X5650 ... It's a 30W difference (lower for the xeon) at the same clocks (4GHz, 200BCLK) and keep in mind the 970 is "higher-binned" from the factory.
> And for IPC @ 3.6GHz I get 821cb for L5639 (I kept uncore low because my board is a lil' bit unstable) and 490cb for the L5520 if you need more proof look to god.
> Oh and btw, 4670k @ 4.2GHz is a mere 641cb for a arch that is supposed to be MUCH faster like most claim eh? And I was even running G.Skill Ripjaws.X 2133 CL9 on the 4670k and it goes to show ... more RAM speed really doesn't help.


Dave, what does your 4670K consume in the way of wattage? What settings would you need to set in order to try and force it to do the same amount of work as your x5650? I am wondering what it compares in the way of energy consumption when doing the same exact work load? For example, is it possible to find a frequncy and voltage setting that will allow it to do only 80 Gflops on IBT (or what ever gflops your 5650 does)? If so, I wonder what energy consumption it has at that same gflop work level as compared to your x5650? THAT would be a very interesting test.


----------



## GENXLR

Basically, all 3 of us have concluded our Xeons are better. I have noticed dramatic performance increases and MUCH less power draw, a drop in temps, no but i'm still working things out, especially cause i'm out of thermal paste and using mayo XD


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Basically, all 3 of us have concluded our Xeons are better. I have noticed dramatic performance increases and MUCH less power draw, a drop in temps, no but i'm still working things out, especially cause i'm out of thermal paste and using mayo XD


LMAO, mayo... Hey it works in a pinch right? lol

If you need some paste let me know, I have enough for a few thousand installs at least.


----------



## GENXLR

If i could it would be great. I'm short everything right now, hence why i'm not buying anything, just re-using parts i found in storage.

What paste you got, also best method of application?


----------



## bill1024

I just picked up an Asus Rampage III Gene ROG for 100$ dropped IN an E5620 quad core and 2x2gb I has sitting around and it is working great.
There is a X5660 on its way and some more 2gb sticks of ram.6gb is good enough for me since I mostly run FAH or BOINC.
I like the X5660 I run them at 179x23 for a 4.1ghzat around 1.29V. Think I can get that lower.
The uncore is set between 1.5 and 2x. I tried 1.5x on my EVGA FTW3 and it would not load Linux. I am not running Windows so I can not do all the tests like you can in Windows.

I have the QPI V at 1.3 or less
Question for you guys, the CPU PLL wants to default at 1.8v I lowered it to 1.35. That should be 1.35 or less not 1.8 for these xeon chips right??

Now my collection is
Asus dual socket with 2 X5650 cpus
Asus P6T Deluxe V2 x5660
Asus Rampage III Gene E5620,, x5660 in a couple days
Evga FTW3 X5660


----------



## GENXLR

Uhhh, my P6T won't even allow under 1.8 PLL, it's the board minimum


----------



## bill1024

I just got the EVGA few weeks and the Rampage 2 days ago.I havent even looked at the P6T D V2 in a while.
It is my PVR TV server and crunches BOINC 24/7 I get a chance in a bit I think I better go take a look see
The FTW3 and the Rampage both let me set it lover.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Dave, what does your 4670K consume in the way of wattage? What settings would you need to set in order to try and force it to do the same amount of work as your x5650? I am wondering what it compares in the way of energy consumption when doing the same exact work load? For example, is it possible to find a frequncy and voltage setting that will allow it to do only 80 Gflops on IBT (or what ever gflops your 5650 does)? If so, I wonder what energy consumption it has at that same gflop work level as compared to your x5650? THAT would be a very interesting test.


The 4670k is not a power saving chip by any means ... It does chew around 120-150W doing that. And uh, 80C temps. I know you want to say ouch and I was on onboard gfx on top of that. Basically if you want to push it do the same amount of work just use cinebench r15 .. ._.
Certainly, If AVX is disabled (Cuz, windows 7 7600) It will do only about 60gflops. And how useful is AVX for everyone? Not there yet. I would need a lot more clock speed to do 80gflops, which my X5650 once overclocked like bawss will easily break.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I just picked up an Asus Rampage III Gene ROG for 100$ dropped IN an E5620 quad core and 2x2gb I has sitting around and it is working great.
> There is a X5660 on its way and some more 2gb sticks of ram.6gb is good enough for me since I mostly run FAH or BOINC.
> I like the X5660 I run them at 179x23 for a 4.1ghzat around 1.29V. Think I can get that lower.
> The uncore is set between 1.5 and 2x. I tried 1.5x on my EVGA FTW3 and it would not load Linux. I am not running Windows so I can not do all the tests like you can in Windows.
> 
> I have the QPI V at 1.3 or less
> Question for you guys, the CPU PLL wants to default at 1.8v I lowered it to 1.35. That should be 1.35 or less not 1.8 for these xeon chips right??
> 
> Now my collection is
> Asus dual socket with 2 X5650 cpus
> Asus P6T Deluxe V2 x5660
> Asus Rampage III Gene E5620,, x5660 in a couple days
> Evga FTW3 X5660


1.7 is the default for me board

Sorry for double post, I got confused.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Default CPU PLL is 1.8v for my R3E and I have never seen any reason to change it.


----------



## GENXLR

PLL is just the clock generator.


----------



## bill1024

ok I will set mine back to 1.8 Thanks.

I plan on running these with my 4P AMD servers running BOINC and FAH this winter to help heat my house.
With the Summer heat and a/c I cut way back once it gets warm out.

I think in the Spring I will sell off my x58 and upgrade. The AVX instructions missing in this generation is a big loss in BOINC, gaming it doesn't matter so much.
The new 6 core chip for just over 3 hundred dollars is not bad considering Intels usual crazy high prices.
May sell my 24 and 48 core AMD servers too, the 24 core dose throw off some heat!!! My plan is to use less fuel oil and contribute to the research projects.

Thanks again.

This may be the deal of the day tomorrow.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281434581820?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Kana-Maru

*ATTN: @Starbomba - @Mackle - @GENXLR and @spdaimon*

You all have been:

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg

I have added all of you to the Membership list. Please post the Xeon X58 code in your sig.









This now brings the X58 Xeon Club to 43 members. It looks like everyone is still enjoying their X58+Xeon builds.


----------



## GENXLR

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!! Much stronger than my 920


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!! Much stronger than my 920


I actually had a i7-960 @4Ghz - 4.2Ghz. Huge increase for me as well man.


----------



## bill1024

I have been meaning to do this for a while, vlidate my system.

http://valid.canardpc.com/k2yj8l


I took a look at my P6T D V2 and it defaults CPU PLL to 1.8v and it will not go lower.


----------



## GENXLR

My 965 wasn't even able to compete, these Xeons are just beast. I was curious, for those running near 191 blck with 20-22 multi, what cooling are you using?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> My 965 wasn't even able to compete, these Xeons are just beast. I was curious, for those running near 191 blck with 20-22 multi, what cooling are you using?


The 965EE was good, but was a very overpriced Quad to me. I'm running 200BCLK with 23 multi. I use a Antec Kuhler 620 with only 1 fan now [pull]. My CPU Idle temps are 18c. My Intel Burn Test v2.54 temps are usually 59c-62c.


----------



## bill1024

I was using a H90 Corsair all in one, at 20x200 full load prime95 temps were in the mid to high 50's
Now at 175 x 23 4ghz full load it runs around 55c or so. That is the blend testing setting. P6T D V2

My EVGA FTW3 x5660 179x23 4.1 ghz with a H70 corsair full load BOINC 6 threads runs 43c LInux


----------



## GENXLR

My IBT temps are 88C average, however i'm using Mayo still XD


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I was using a H90 Corsair all in one, at 20x200 full load prime95 temps were in the mid to high 50's
> Now at 175 x 23 4ghz full load it runs around 55c or so.


My dirty rad test got me high 50s to some random low 60s. Now that my rad is cleaned I haven't gotten around to running temp test. I did run a temp test at 4.8Ghz with the Intel Burn Test. My average peaked at 70c with a clean radiator so I'm sure my 4.6Ghz should be much lower as well. That was running 208bclk and 23 multi. Running 4Ghz gets me around 45c average under a full load. These AIO coolers only gets better and better. I'm still aiming for custom h20 cooling though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> My IBT temps are 88C average, however i'm using Mayo still XD


How damn. I wouldn't be going anywhere above 72c-75c Why are you using Mayo again







?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I have been meaning to do this for a while, vlidate my system.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/k2yj8l
> 
> .


May I be #44?


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

@Kana-Maru

You haven't added me yet.. I submitted my validation a long time ago. I'm pretty sure it went unnoticed.


----------



## GENXLR

I'm out of Thermal Paste.

also at 1.38125 corev on air


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I'm out of Thermal Paste.
> 
> also at 1.38125 corev on air


Thermal past has been talked about a bit, how one is better than another and so on.
So I had a new H70 with the paste from the factory. Running BOINC full loaded 6 cores I installed the new H70 let it run for 5 minutes, took note.
Removed the H70 cleaned the paste off with 91% alcohol and used some arctic silver 5, ran it for 5 minutes took note.
Cleaned it off again and used arctic mx4, ran it for 5 minutes.
The temps were so very close that I can not say that any one was better than the other.
The big difference was from going to the H70 fron the Intel 3 or 4 pipe air cooler. The one that comes with the 980E cpus.
I know they are not the best air coolers.

I also just picked up a refurbished H100 240x120 corsair to go with the Asus Rampage 5660 setup.
Not sure if I feel like switching things around to see if that is any better than the H90 or H70. Maybe some time I will.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I just picked up an Asus Rampage III Gene ROG for 100$ dropped IN an E5620 quad core and 2x2gb I has sitting around and it is working great.
> There is a X5660 on its way and some more 2gb sticks of ram.6gb is good enough for me since I mostly run FAH or BOINC.
> 
> I have the QPI V at 1.3 or less
> Question for you guys, the CPU PLL wants to default at 1.8v I lowered it to 1.35. That should be 1.35 or less not 1.8 for these xeon chips right??


I kinda envy you got a RIIIGene, been hunting for one for a while, too bad i got sidestepped by my main rig









And yeah, most BOINC projects, along with [email protected] do not ask for loads of RAM. One of the few ones that does is [email protected], which can ask up to 1.5 GB per thread, so on a Hexacore it can swallow up to 18 GBs of RAM. It ate almost 13 with my 2600k sometimes









For PLL, at least on my W3530, i left it at 1.7v, but (a bit unrelated) my i3-550 (which is the same Westmere architecture as the big dies) worked wonders at 1.35v and allowed me to be stable 24/7 @ 4.6 GHz. Will try lowering PLL on my Hexacore to see if it actually does something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> *ATTN: @Starbomba - @Mackle - @GENXLR and @spdaimon*
> 
> You all have been:
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg
> 
> I have added all of you to the Membership list. Please post the Xeon X58 code in your sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This now brings the X58 Xeon Club to 43 members. It looks like everyone is still enjoying their X58+Xeon builds.


Thanks!









I'm enjoying it, i actually got a X5650 from ssgtnubb, hopefully i'll be racking more points than with my venerable W3530, which stood up to all kinds of use (and abuse) for ~2 years.


----------



## bill1024

That link I posted to on ebay looks to me to be an Asus Rampage gene III even thou the guy doe not know what he has.
Bid is at 99 with cpu and 3x2gb ram

I mostly run WCG, Skynet POGS, andprime grid when there is a team challenge.,
I do need to get more ram for my dual x5650 only 6gb for 24 threads !!!!!
It was fine when I was running bigadv FAH but I had a memory warning with WCG. So I stopped HT and I am ok for now with just 12 threads running.
See a great deal on ddr3 1333 eec, post up.


----------



## ro529

does anyone know if the EVGA 141-BL-E757 SLI LE is able to support an x5650?
would like to upgrade my 930 to one but have not read if the SLI LE is able to support it anywhere


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> May I be #44?


You will be. Be patient. I saw your post.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Removed the H70 cleaned the paste off with 91% alcohol and used some arctic silver 5, ran it for 5 minutes took note.
> Cleaned it off again and used arctic mx4, ran it for 5 minutes.
> The temps were so very close that I can not say that any one was better than the other..


Of course you can't say if any one was better than the other. That's NOT how you judge or benchmark thermal paste. It's going to take way more than 5 minutes to tell the difference between them all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> @Kana-Maru
> 
> You haven't added me yet.. I submitted my validation a long time ago. I'm pretty sure it went unnoticed.


Well usually when I come back there are 30+ posts every few days so it's possible I missed over you man lol. Sorry about that. I always try to remind people to let me know if I miss their post. I'm usually good on catching the validations. Sometimes I might miss a few. Please PM me or post a message with your validation link.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I'm enjoying it, i actually got a X5650 from ssgtnubb, hopefully i'll be racking more points than with my venerable W3530, which stood up to all kinds of use (and abuse) for ~2 years.


Sounds good. I'm in the same boat. I saw the Haswell-E benchmarks and reviews. I looked right past them. I still have no reason to upgrade at the moment.


----------



## bill1024

I figured once the board and chip were up to temp I would get a good idea on how well the paste would work.
It was a MB on a box with no case so I figured 5 minutes to heat it all up was enough time. Mx4
needs no cure time they say, I know the AS5 has to age a bit (cure) to get to its best temps.

As far as EVGA boards, the FTW3, SLI3 and classified3 support xeon chips natively out of the box.
The other boards can be modded to take them.
I think someone said they had a later revision of the 57 that took a xeon chip, but I will not swear on it.

Also just to put this out there off topic bu the FTW3 default base QPI voltage is 1.2 as is the classified boards where the other board default base is 1.1v
They list their voltage at + or - 100, 125 ,150 MV


----------



## ro529

do you know what mod it is to make the EVGA 757 LE compatible with the xeons?


----------



## crazycrave

You can take me up to 4.2Ghz now..

http://valid.x86.fr/8ilett


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ro529*
> 
> do you know what mod it is to make the EVGA 757 LE compatible with the xeons?


It is in this thread or in this thread here http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-full-review-discussion-comparison-to-x79-high-end-cpus-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside-longest-post-ever

Some where in the middle of one of these threads there is pictures and instructions on exactly how to do it.Ill try to find it tomorrow when I have time or you can try a forum thread search.
EVGA will do the mod for you too.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> *ATTN: @Starbomba - @Mackle - @GENXLR and @spdaimon*
> 
> You all have been:
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg
> 
> I have added all of you to the Membership list. Please post the Xeon X58 code in your sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This now brings the X58 Xeon Club to 43 members. It looks like everyone is still enjoying their X58+Xeon builds.


you forgot Pyr0 who posted his new xeon a week or two ago.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Sounds good. I'm in the same boat. I saw the Haswell-E benchmarks and reviews. I looked right past them. I still have no reason to upgrade at the moment.


I would have jumped to X99, but the CPU and RAM prices drove me off. I understand the DDR4 prices, but i am not paying $1k for 2 extra cores and ~15% better performance per core.

Might wait until Skylake or Broadwell-E are out (more mainstream support for DDR4).

I would also be hunting for an SR-2, a second X5650 or just simply get a couple of X5690´s, and enough RAM to insert the National debt into and have leftover space. If 775 is still alive and kicking, i bet Nehalem would still be around for quite a while.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I would have jumped to X99, but the CPU and RAM prices drove me off. I understand the DDR4 prices, but i am not paying $1k for 2 extra cores and ~15% better performance per core.
> 
> Might wait until Skylake or Broadwell-E are out (more mainstream support for DDR4).
> 
> I would also be hunting for an SR-2, a second X5650 or just simply get a couple of X5690´s, and enough RAM to insert the National debt into and have leftover space. If 775 is still alive and kicking, i bet Nehalem would still be around for quite a while.


And the worst bit is that they clock poorly. Most bins that i can get from 5820k are said to top out at 4.1GHz? Yeowtch. And I heard pretty high temps as well.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> you forgot Pyr0 who posted his new xeon a week or two ago.


I missed his post. I need a link to some of these validation links.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I would have jumped to X99, but the CPU and RAM prices drove me off. I understand the DDR4 prices, but i am not paying $1k for 2 extra cores and ~15% better performance per core.
> 
> Might wait until Skylake or Broadwell-E are out (more mainstream support for DDR4).


X99 really wasn't on my radar at all. Looking at the prices of DDR3 1600-1866+, I knew DDR4 would be a nightmare. I'm simply not paying $250-$500+ for 16GB+ Quad RAM kit. I'm fine with my $80 Triple Channel Kit. Simply not happening. I'd definitely have to wait for prices to drop dramatically. For the same amount of cores you'll pay around $550-$600 unless you get the cheaper Hexa-Core that has "locked lanes"- PCI-E lanes that is. I don't like that style of marketing from Intel, but they can do it.

I've seen a few test for Haswell-E and it appears that DDR4 isn't beating out DDR3 just yet. Also the single core scores for X99 over X79 isn't that impressive at all. I have yet to compare the X58 Xeons to X99 just yet in my review topic. I will eventually. Being that X79 was only roughly 10% faster than X58+1600Mhz [Hexa core test] clock for clock from my tests......I'm obviously happy with what the Hexa core X56xx provides us. Hell if I was already running on the X79 platform I definitely wouldn't make a new build.

I'm personally waiting on Skylake-E. Hopefully the single cores and everything gets moving. However, my upgrade will depend on what I'm using my PC for at that time anyways. As of right now I'm looking towards Skylake-E. DDR4 prices should have settled by then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> And the worst bit is that they clock poorly. Most bins that i can get from 5820k are said to top out at 4.1GHz? Yeowtch. And I heard pretty high temps as well.


Well that's not good at all. Sounds like Bloomfields all over again if that becomes the case.


----------



## Recipe7

I'm about to purchase a x5650 after a good amount of research and some back and fourth with some people here. +rep to yall.

I found this link for compatibility. It will definitely help someone in the future as it did for me I'm sure. http://www.pc-specs.com/cpu/Intel/Xeon/Xeon_Processor_X5650_/2111/Compatible_Motherboards


----------



## GENXLR

I currently appear to be stable at 191 Blck with 22 multi at 1.375 vcore, hoping to bump it down another notch and continue having good speeds. Current G/flops are still 70, is this normal or am i doing it wrong? I see others getting 76 at this speed. using 2x uncore


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> And the worst bit is that they clock poorly. Most bins that i can get from 5820k are said to top out at 4.1GHz? Yeowtch. And I heard pretty high temps as well.


Low clocks, high temps, same power consumption and barely any IPC improvement... Not good at all.









Good thing Intel was aiming for "Enthusiasts" with X99.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> X99 really wasn't on my radar at all. Looking at the prices of DDR3 1600-1866+, I knew DDR4 would be a nightmare. I'm simply not paying $250-$500+ for 16GB+ Quad RAM kit. I'm fine with my $80 Triple Channel Kit. Simply not happening. I'd definitely have to wait for prices to drop dramatically. For the same amount of cores you'll pay around $550-$600 unless you get the cheaper Hexa-Core that has "locked lanes"- PCI-E lanes that is. I don't like that style of marketing from Intel, but they can do it.
> 
> I've seen a few test for Haswell-E and it appears that DDR4 isn't beating out DDR3 just yet. Also the single core scores for X99 over X79 isn't that impressive at all. I have yet to compare the X58 Xeons to X99 just yet in my review topic. I will eventually. Being that X79 was only roughly 10% faster than X58+1600Mhz [Hexa core test] clock for clock from my tests......I'm obviously happy with what the Hexa core X56xx provides us. Hell if I was already running on the X79 platform I definitely wouldn't make a new build.
> 
> I'm personally waiting on Skylake-E. Hopefully the single cores and everything gets moving. However, my upgrade will depend on what I'm using my PC for at that time anyways. As of right now I'm looking towards Skylake-E. DDR4 prices should have settled by then.


I got 40 GB of WonderRAM sticks for $200. The worse clocker pair was able to get 2133 MHz, the same as DDR4, and with tighter timings to boot, and the best was able to get 2600 MHz. DDR4 won't be beating that in price/performance for at least 2-3 years, until it can hit stably 4000+ MHz with low timings..

I never aimed for X99 for DDR4, but for the octo-core hyped posts that it would be "affordable" and "up to $600". Now i will be upgrading from a 2600k + W3530 to a 4930k + X5650.


----------



## GENXLR

The only benefit i see is the extra 2 cores again. in no way does it justify such a price. 2 cores isn't worth the upgrade. I'm more inclined to revive my co-workers dead SR-2 and get another X5650


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I currently appear to be stable at 191 Blck with 22 multi at 1.375 vcore, hoping to bump it down another notch and continue having good speeds. Current G/flops are still 70, is this normal or am i doing it wrong? I see others getting 76 at this speed. using 2x uncore


At 200BCLK and 20 mult @ 1.20v I got 69 GFlops [4.0Ghz]. I got the number back when I was doing a temperature & stability test.You aren't that far off from my 4Ghz. I'd have to run 4.2ghz. That test was done back in April.

My old January 2014 test got me 92 GFlops at 4.6Ghz. same bclk as above, but with 23 multi.

Obviously I'll need to run some newer test. I'll run some new test soon at Stock - 3.8Ghz - 4.2Ghz - 4.6Ghz and 4.8Ghz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Low clocks, high temps, same power consumption and barely any IPC improvement... Not good at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing Intel was aiming for "Enthusiasts" with X99.
> I got 40 GB of WonderRAM sticks for $200. The worse clocker pair was able to get 2133 MHz, the same as DDR4, and with tighter timings to boot, and the best was able to get 2600 MHz. DDR4 won't be beating that in price/performance for at least 2-3 years, until it can hit stably 4000+ MHz with low timings..
> 
> I never aimed for X99 for DDR4, but for the octo-core hyped posts that it would be "affordable" and "up to $600". Now i will be upgrading from a 2600k + W3530 to a 4930k + X5650.


Sounds good. Makes me wonder how many people will leave the X58+X79 platform.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> The only benefit i see is the extra 2 cores again. in no way does it justify such a price. 2 cores isn't worth the upgrade. I'm more inclined to revive my co-workers dead SR-2 and get another X5650


Yeah the two extra cores are great for programs that can use the extra's cores. They will definitely get finished quicker. The single core scores definitely needs to improve. AMD and Intel needs to get it together in that field. Overall 6 cores @ 3.2Ghz -3.8Ghz is more than enough for just about any function you want.


----------



## GENXLR

For me, more cores = better. I have to crunch huge calculations almost daily, and going from an i7 920 that took 1 minute per job batch to this Xeon that brought me down to 38 seconds, another 2 cores would be huge to getting more done.

I wonder what the new CPU's would be worth in that dept. I had a 4th gen i7 at 3.9ghz turbo, and under full load, it got hot but also hit 107 G/flops. However when using it for what i do now, it was so slightly faster (38secs to 30 secs) the xeon, i didn't see it worth buying. Not with the price tag and entire system upgrade i'd take.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I missed his post. I need a link to some of these validation links.


His post
http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/1470#post_22784393

His validation link
http://valid.canardpc.com/08jb6w

Thanks man


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Makes me wonder how many people will leave the X58+X79 platform.


Yeah it is quite clear, WAY too many people get bit by the hype and the newer is better thing, not realizing they are just throwing away money. If there is a real important need for that absolute best possible computational power I can see needing to spend the money. However, for a gamer, internet browser, enthusiast who wants a beautifully built system, I think x58 Hexa core still has plenty fight left in it. I've said this before, unless there is at least 50% improvement per core, for everything that a home body would do with a processor I just can't see or understand the upgrade. Now if you can afford it, no harm done to the bank account or retirement plan than by all means have fun. When I upgraded from my Asus P5B Deluxe, 4GB ram, Core2Duo, Raptors HDD's, to this Rampage 3 Extreme, i7-930, 12GB ram, 6 SSD's raid zero, lol it was probably a much bigger/better upgrade than if I were to go to x99 with 8 cores, 32GB, SSD's (that I already have) etc etc. Not only did I double my core amount, but I think the per core performance was quite huge. Back then in 2009/2010 it made sense because it was quite literally a 50% improvement overall, at least. Now they still make some headway but with each platform release they give us we see, what, 5%, 10% sometimes 15%? Sure I can see that x99 gives us about 15% per core improvement, with more cores on top of that but if you're coming from a i7 platform already the advantages, well is not quite as noticeable. If you're not even taking advantage of the 6 cores you have, how are you going to suddenly take advantage of the new 8 cores you have?

Still though, if we see a Skylake-E, unlocked, and much more affordable DDR4 running at LEAST twice as fast as my 1600mhz ram, then maybe it would be time. Intel and AMD absolute must start finding better technologies in order to keep enticing us to buy because I do not see the need to spend money unless I clearly see benefit. Who needs instant computing if its already instant? LOL, the only real reason I kept upgrading over the last 20 years has been for one reason mainly, because I hated to wait on my computer to get tasks done. Now the internet is fast, the computer is fast, and I hardly ever have to wait on anything. What more is there to buy into other than newer more modern looking aesthetics and new technologies? I clearly found the speed I was always after. Now what?










EDIT: To be honest, I now want to see faster platforms without the need to burn so much electricity. I want a 5ghz, Octo core that is 50% faster per core, and does it using only 40 watts or less, and no need for a fan. And a powerful video card that also does not need a noisy fan, or three, hahahaha.


----------



## greywarden

good STUFF @}SkOrPn--'


----------



## GENXLR

Skorpn, wanna help me with my mayo PC


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Skorpn, wanna help me with my mayo PC


What do you mean? Sure, use Olive oil mayo from Best Foods, not only does it taste better but it conducts heat away from the CPU better


----------



## GENXLR

It was a joke since you mentioned having extra Thermal paste. Can i use Chill Factor Thermal paste that came with my Thermalright HR-05/IFX i used on my D5400XS?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> It was a joke since you mentioned having extra Thermal paste. Can i use Chill Factor Thermal paste that came with my Thermalright HR-05/IFX i used on my D5400XS?


I was just joking also. Olive Oil Mayo? How did you not catch that joke? lol

Never heard of chill factor, but paste is paste, with very little differences. I use HE Grease Extreme for the important stuff, and artic silver 5 for the not so important. I also have about 5 different types of pad material, some normal, some extreme tech for full cover waterblocks. I have dozens of small AS5 type tubes, which is what I was offering over the mayo. I also have a unopened package of liquid metal type stuff specifically for LGA1366 which I never used because I lost my nerves at the last moment. lol


----------



## GENXLR

Cause I'm REALLY REALLY tired.

AS5 is fine, but what is this liquid metal you mention?


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Cause I'm REALLY REALLY tired.
> 
> AS5 is fine, but what is this liquid metal you mention?


probably this one...

http://www.coollaboratory.com/en/products/liquid-ultra/


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Cause I'm REALLY REALLY tired.
> 
> AS5 is fine, but what is this liquid metal you mention?


Indigo Extreme, which i purchased a few years ago for my 930, but at the last minute I lost my nerve. Probably the worlds best TIM if you pull it off perfectly. It still sits in my dresser waiting for my nerves to re-appear. lmao


----------



## GENXLR

ah, that stuff. I used it a couple times, wasn't as impressive as everyone raves on about but hell it did do the job well. Is it normal, on my X5650 core 5 reports 87C under full load but Core 2 and 3 Report 78C under full load???


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I currently appear to be stable at 191 Blck with 22 multi at 1.375 vcore, hoping to bump it down another notch and continue having good speeds. Current G/flops are still 70, is this normal or am i doing it wrong? I see others getting 76 at this speed. using 2x uncore


Uncore speed? I find 2800 is more than enough for 3.6GHz. Maybe 2800 or 3000 for 4GHz. If your board somehow has an intermediate (like .5x) uncore then you can try it too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Indigo Extreme, which i purchased a few years ago for my 930, but at the last minute I lost my nerve. Probably the worlds best TIM if you pull it off perfectly. It still sits in my dresser waiting for my nerves to re-appear. lmao


Prolimatech PK-1 for the people who don't live at the edge of their seats ... but I do and I won't use indigo extreme or Liquid Pro or ultra anytime soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> For me, more cores = better. I have to crunch huge calculations almost daily, and going from an i7 920 that took 1 minute per job batch to this Xeon that brought me down to 38 seconds, another 2 cores would be huge to getting more done.
> 
> I wonder what the new CPU's would be worth in that dept. I had a 4th gen i7 at 3.9ghz turbo, and under full load, it got hot but also hit 107 G/flops. However when using it for what i do now, it was so slightly faster (38secs to 30 secs) the xeon, i didn't see it worth buying. Not with the price tag and entire system upgrade i'd take.


Most likely benefiting from AVX2 only.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah it is quite clear, WAY too many people get bit by the hype and the newer is better thing, not realizing they are just throwing away money. If there is a real important need for that absolute best possible computational power I can see needing to spend the money. However, for a gamer, internet browser, enthusiast who wants a beautifully built system, I think x58 Hexa core still has plenty fight left in it. I've said this before, unless there is at least 50% improvement per core, for everything that a home body would do with a processor I just can't see or understand the upgrade. Now if you can afford it, no harm done to the bank account or retirement plan than by all means have fun. When I upgraded from my Asus P5B Deluxe, 4GB ram, Core2Duo, Raptors HDD's, to this Rampage 3 Extreme, i7-930, 12GB ram, 6 SSD's raid zero, lol it was probably a much bigger/better upgrade than if I were to go to x99 with 8 cores, 32GB, SSD's (that I already have) etc etc. Not only did I double my core amount, but I think the per core performance was quite huge. Back then in 2009/2010 it made sense because it was quite literally a 50% improvement overall, at least. Now they still make some headway but with each platform release they give us we see, what, 5%, 10% sometimes 15%? Sure I can see that x99 gives us about 15% per core improvement, with more cores on top of that but if you're coming from a i7 platform already the advantages, well is not quite as noticeable. If you're not even taking advantage of the 6 cores you have, how are you going to suddenly take advantage of the new 8 cores you have?


8cores only on the top SKU







and I heard that it tops out at 4.5GHz with 80C temps ...


----------



## GENXLR

Still, a 8 core would help, but not for that price XD

uncore speed is currently 2x, so 3058 i think is my uncore. Currently lowered voltage another notch, getting 73 gflops in IBT, no crashes yet, if stable for 24hrs of normal workloads and such, will try another drop, temps feel dramatically with a redo on the thermal paste, now seeing only 87C under full load in IBT, and 68C real world loads. Using the chill factor thermal paste, hoepfully will perform better with something like AS5 or MX-2 or who knows what.

Tempted to pull a One venomous X from this Station and put it in the other one.


----------



## loop16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah it is quite clear, WAY too many people get bit by the hype and the newer is better thing, not realizing they are just throwing away money. If there is a real important need for that absolute best possible computational power I can see needing to spend the money. However, for a gamer, internet browser, enthusiast who wants a beautifully built system, I think x58 Hexa core still has plenty fight left in it. I've said this before, unless there is at least 50% improvement per core, for everything that a home body would do with a processor I just can't see or understand the upgrade. Now if you can afford it, no harm done to the bank account or retirement plan than by all means have fun. When I upgraded from my Asus P5B Deluxe, 4GB ram, Core2Duo, Raptors HDD's, to this Rampage 3 Extreme, i7-930, 12GB ram, 6 SSD's raid zero, lol it was probably a much bigger/better upgrade than if I were to go to x99 with 8 cores, 32GB, SSD's (that I already have) etc etc. Not only did I double my core amount, but I think the per core performance was quite huge. Back then in 2009/2010 it made sense because it was quite literally a 50% improvement overall, at least. Now they still make some headway but with each platform release they give us we see, what, 5%, 10% sometimes 15%? Sure I can see that x99 gives us about 15% per core improvement, with more cores on top of that but if you're coming from a i7 platform already the advantages, well is not quite as noticeable. If you're not even taking advantage of the 6 cores you have, how are you going to suddenly take advantage of the new 8 cores you have?
> 
> Still though, if we see a Skylake-E, unlocked, and much more affordable DDR4 running at LEAST twice as fast as my 1600mhz ram, then maybe it would be time. Intel and AMD absolute must start finding better technologies in order to keep enticing us to buy because I do not see the need to spend money unless I clearly see benefit. Who needs instant computing if its already instant? LOL, the only real reason I kept upgrading over the last 20 years has been for one reason mainly, because I hated to wait on my computer to get tasks done. Now the internet is fast, the computer is fast, and I hardly ever have to wait on anything. What more is there to buy into other than newer more modern looking aesthetics and new technologies? I clearly found the speed I was always after. Now what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: To be honest, I now want to see faster platforms without the need to burn so much electricity. I want a 5ghz, Octo core that is 50% faster per core, and does it using only 40 watts or less, and no need for a fan. And a powerful video card that also does not need a noisy fan, or three, hahahaha.








































Υοu said it ALL like i hearing myself YOU re right The MAIN reason that we re not seeing a major scaling in TERMS of performance is because we still using the same basic cpu architecture from nahalem with only small improvements.
The last REAL cpu improvement Was the jump from conroe (core 2 duo) to nahalem (core i7), and their quad hex versions
BUT thei clowns from the marketing department, SAys Give them "NEW" tech platform careless how "NEW'it is
New platform new socket every year, some benchmarks shows 5-15% improvement really (WOW)? and some people believe them due to propaganda or lack of knowledge e.x.http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2325110
The stupidity of the creator of this thred is EPIC that he is sure when test an i7 970, vs i7 4770K with different amount or ram and (the most improtant for the case different gpus, i7 970 wtith GTX 680, and 4770 with GTX 780) and because they had 20 fps difference in bf3 he was sure that this was a cpu LAG from 970 ?????








This is the profile of the consumers that intel and Amd need want even cultivate them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GENXLR

You hit it Skorpn, there is a mild jump from the 1st to second gen, but beyond that, it's a very minor jump. Doesn't justify anything.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah it is quite clear, WAY too many people get bit by the hype and the newer is better thing, not realizing they are just throwing away money. If there is a real important need for that absolute best possible computational power I can see needing to spend the money. However, for a gamer, internet browser, enthusiast who wants a beautifully built system, I think x58 Hexa core still has plenty fight left in it. I've said this before, unless there is at least 50% improvement per core, for everything that a home body would do with a processor I just can't see or understand the upgrade. Now if you can afford it, no harm done to the bank account or retirement plan than by all means have fun.........
> ...........
> ..........
> ........
> ....
> ...


I read your entire post. That's pretty much what I've been saying since 2010-2011. Giving up $1200.00-$2000.00 for a top of the line build was a bit much, but could be worth it if you can afford or really need it. I'm sure most of the people with hexa cores really and truly don't "need" them. The price is simply to good to pass up. The X58 can really benefit from the extra cores as well. As I've said in my X5660 Review topic the X79 is only roughly 10% [9.77%] faster than X58 Hexa-cores in a ton of my test clock for clock. You can view the benchmarks here:

http://postimg.org/image/8zza822kl/

I also have scores posted on HWBOT for proof of my scores:

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2049349/

Those are against Sandy + Ivy Hexa cores as well. As I have been saying since last December after my L5639 Review I wrote up....I'm waiting on Skylake-E. Hopefully it's the true successor to the X58 platform. I'm so glad I didn't waste nearly $2000.00 on a high end X79 build. I'm also glad I was able to bring my findings to you guys. The only thing I regret is probably causing the X58 prices to skyrocketed. I'm not sure if my reviews were to reason for it, but a lot of people contacted me after my review. Seems like X58 became the holy grail overnight lol.

Also I haven't seen many test were Haswell-E is showing 15% single core scores. If anything Cinebench R15 has shown me that the single core scores for X79-Haswell-E are nearly the same as X79 high end CPUs. I still can't believe that Intel is locking freaking PCI-E lanes now.


----------



## GENXLR

GPU's on the otherhand have been progressing. Slowly but they are


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> GPU's on the otherhand have been progressing. Slowly but they are


That is because there is real competition going on with GPU's (or at least it still appears as so), lol. However, in the world of CPU's, it is only two manufacturers, inexpensive or performance, AMD or Intel. If AMD isn't careful they will also be known as the inexpensive GPU manufacturer as well. lol


----------



## GENXLR

Thats true to o.o, is this what has happened to the beautiful High performance computing market? it's as dead as every other mainstream market.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Also I haven't seen many test were Haswell-E is showing 15% single core scores. If anything Cinebench R15 has shown me that the single core scores for X79-Haswell-E are nearly the same as X79 high end CPUs. I still can't believe that Intel is locking freaking PCI-E lanes now.


X99 not X79! And the socket has changed. Again.


----------



## GENXLR

Update, stable at 1.36875V with 73 Gflops IBT, now going for another notch down


----------



## justinyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Update, stable at 1.36875V with 73 Gflops IBT, now going for another notch down


4.4 or 4.6?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinyou*
> 
> 4.4 or 4.6?


I think he's running 191x22 since he can't get it to post above 195 bclk. So 4.2


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> And in singe to dual core perf testing, everytime my X5650 dramatically outperformed the 920, and 965 at the same freq.


That's just not possible. Please show your single thread test results.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Thats true to o.o, is this what has happened to the beautiful High performance computing market? it's as dead as every other mainstream market.


My thoughts exactly. It begun with X58, and it died with X58. With these HPC chips, Intel is more focused on way-too-expensive Xeons than on us mere mortals. I mean, why friggin lock PCI-E lanes on the 5820K? And why Intel does not release a higher core count, unlocked chip? It's not like they can't do it. But since 2008 Intel has only given out 15% more IPC and 2 cores on the enthusiast i7 line. If that is all the progress we can expect, then the most true successor to X58 would be Skylake-E or whenever Intel feels like releasing a 10c/20t CPU with 25%+ IPC improvement.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> My thoughts exactly. It begun with X58, and it died with X58. With these HPC chips, Intel is more focused on way-too-expensive Xeons than on us mere mortals. I mean, why friggin lock PCI-E lanes on the 5820K? And why Intel does not release a higher core count, unlocked chip? It's not like they can't do it. But since 2008 Intel has only given out 15% more IPC and 2 cores on the enthusiast i7 line. If that is all the progress we can expect, then the most true successor to X58 would be Skylake-E or whenever Intel feels like releasing a 10c/20t CPU with 25%+ IPC improvement.


What are you talking about? There are plenty of high performance cpus on X79, you can get up to 12 cores 24 threads. Sure it'll be expensive but let's not forget the X5650 was $1000. The only reason you can buy these for cheap now is due to server upgrades. HPC is alive and better than ever.


----------



## loop16

Yes you re able to find an 12 core xeon on x79, BUT they can not overclock so a hexacore xeon from westmere family clocked at 4Ghz for example outperforms an 8 core clocked at 2Ghz in raw performance, so a 10 core chip clocked at 2Ghz like xeon e7 series
And in gaming I m sure that isnt a solution that having a 10 low power core chip, on the other hand xeons family is made and designed for server enterprise segment which stability and reliability matters and these chips are not for home even consumer high end users
Evgas Sr 2 is an exception a rare bird more like a cars concept than a real product, like sculltrail


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> What are you talking about? There are plenty of high performance cpus on X79, you can get up to 12 cores 24 threads. Sure it'll be expensive but let's not forget the X5650 was $1000. The only reason you can buy these for cheap now is due to server upgrades. HPC is alive and better than ever.


And what are you talking about? The only remotely "cheap" 8 core Sandy-E xeons are still at least 200$ AAND the cheap ones have very very low clocks so ultimate parallelism is required for them to perform well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> Yes you re able to find an 12 core xeon on x79, BUT they can not overclock so a hexacore xeon from westmere family clocked at 4Ghz for example outperforms an 8 core clocked at 2Ghz in raw performance, so a 10 core chip clocked at 2Ghz like xeon e7 series
> And in gaming I m sure that isnt a solution that having a 10 low power core chip, on the other hand xeons family is made and designed for server enterprise segment which stability and reliability matters and these chips are not for home even consumer high end users
> Evgas Sr 2 is an exception a rare bird more like a cars concept than a real product, like sculltrail


that is possibly the worst explanation one can give when talking about why not to buy a E5 Xeon. If something is designed to run fast and reliable even better for us! But no. Servers perform best with them because their tasks are extremely parallel.


----------



## loop16

Did i mention something wrong about xeons?


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> And what are you talking about? The only remotely "cheap" 8 core Sandy-E xeons are still at least 200$ AAND the cheap ones have very very low clocks so ultimate parallelism is required for them to perform well


Maybe you should read what I was replying to to see what I am talking about? My point is complaining about the death of HPC is just ignorance. And why are you even talking about prices? You can't compare current tech with obsolete tech. The X5650s were $1000 each in their days too. Maybe when lga2011 become obsolete you can buy some cheap E5's.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Maybe you should read what I was replying to to see what I am talking about? My point is complaining about the death of HPC is just ignorance. And why are you even talking about prices? You can't compare current tech with obsolete tech. The X5650s were $1000 each in their days too. Maybe when lga2011 become obsolete you can buy some cheap E5's.


Truth is HPC is DEAD. 8 Sandy-EP cores are not as fast as an overclocked Gulftown and you can't really OC them to the same extent as Gulftown either. 10% percent IPC improvement is hardly impressive and you can't make someone buy a whole new platform when the gain is so small

And just remind me isn't Sandy-EP and Ivy-EP obsolete too?


----------



## loop16

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7852/intel-xeon-e52697-v2-and-xeon-e52687w-v2-review-12-and-8-cores

a simple analysis shows that e3 e5 e7 families ARE NOT OVERCLOCKABLE, only allow turbo frequencies that max out in some xeons at 4Ghz BUT only for 4 core cpus, Cpus with high numbers of cores have a small limit of turbo frequencies like 400mhz at most and their base clock is arouns 2Ghz
Maybe for a mainframe servre and dual socket server boards that chips are ideal But a high clocked hexacore (westmere) xeon in terms of performance is AHEAD of them


----------



## loop16

and this
http://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah229/loop330/WP_0004034_zpsba524fb7.jpg
Take a look at this AIDA 64 Benchmark for example
at 1st position its A dual socket server motherboard with a pair of 2 octocores Xeon e5 2670 @2.6Ghz which this setup counts a monstrous 16 cores and 32 threads and scores around 100000 points
On the second position its a westmere hexacore xeon X5650 in a x58 mainboard clocked at 4.4Ghz and scores around 70000 points
Do the math a single octocore Xeon e5 2670 How on earth could even possibly performs X5650,
Maybe A dual socket evga SR-X, but then i'll prefear to change my car


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

As far as I am concerned you just proved our point in absolute fantastic form. That Xeon x5650 is blowing away that two chip E5 setup. Just add another x5650 chip, overclock it and it will be nearing 140,000 points and only 12 cores, NOT the 16 that the E5 needs to do 100,000 points.

For less than $70 this x58 Xeon is quite possibly the best CPU ever to be created. Even if the E5 ever drops to $70, it is highly unlikely that it will be overclockable to our levels, so it will NEVER be as good as an upgrade, NEVER EVER! We have Xeon users here running their chip at 5ghz, so show me a E5 user that can run 5ghz and put up better scores and I will show you a liar and photoshop master. And please don't forget to have them do it at $70.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I'm tempted to get another x58 mobo and x5650 for my server.


----------



## loop16

Thats because as the article from amandtech review i posted above says" Due to the requirements of stability, overclocking is knocked on the head for all modern Intel Xeon CPUs. For clarification, the Westmere-EX CPU line (Xeon X5760 et al., socket 1366) was the last line of overclockable Xeons"
The other option for someone to have better level of performance is to buy an i7 extreme for x79 platform (and of course overcloked it, see above in the picture i posted where is i7 3960X) or x99 BUT we saw in benchmarks the difference is SOO little and overclock need too (NOT COMPETE AT STOCK SPEEDS)
AND what is missing of course midrange seg even haswell i7 for lga 1150 is nowere near except some singlethreatend benches AND only some K unlocked cpus.
SO i m happy with tylersburg platform and XEONS from westmere family, this is a phenomenon of this time and is not possible to live it again in the near future, it reminds me the era of clocking celeron 300,( i m a little old)
And the only upgrade i ll do in the near future is a HIGH end gpu
I think (my opinion, maybe wrong) but may intel hit a wall with core architecture and this is the reason that we have the same cpu architecture all these years, remember amd athlon 64 in socket 939 , athlonx2 next in 939 too, and its FX editions and after the year 2006 with conroe cpus amd stops forom being competitive to intel (i'm not any companys fan, no offence), And intel after nahalem giving us the same cpu arch maybe minor improvements BUT (tick-tock) seems marketing hype anymore and i dont believe that adding more cores is the solution to achieve more performance becaue adding cores and lowering the frequency at some points starts delaying the cpu, i see some benchmars say taht the new consumer i7 5960X is not clocking as high sa their hexacores haswell ep cups, other than video editing what finally offers an octocore in gaming with games like crysis 3 demand for high frequency cpus, and bf4 with frostbyte 3 doesn't seem any improvement for more than 4 cores, AND we re again in the same point as some years before that in gaming all the job is around GPUs and a mid range cpu is fast enough, but marketing disagree with that so some benches making customers believe that a 5% cpu performance improvement is necessary for them


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I just wish there was a way to get true USB 3.1 and better sata SSD performance out of x58. I would be happy keeping this platform for MUCH longer if I could get those somehow.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I just wish there was a way to get true USB 3.1 and better sata SSD performance out of x58. I would be happy keeping this platform for MUCH longer if I could get those somehow.


I might want a bit more of PCI-E performance out of my RIIIE, actually, mostly for GPU compute (the ONLY thing that really takes advantage of PCI-E 3.0) but that's even more of a pipe dream







. I barely use USB 3.0, and SSD's are based by their 4k performance, which is still lower than the SATA 2 sequential performance, so no huge loss for me in that sense.

X58v2 IOH please Intel?


----------



## GENXLR

The amount of ignorance that just joined up this thread is insane. Remmeber what HPC used to be, in 05, We made our ways to Hyperthreading, followed by Core 2 Duo's. Shortly after the Core 2 Quad, then intel managed to upgrade it significantly from the Core 2 Quad's to the First Core i7's. then not to long after, the 6 Core CPU's arrived. That was 09. it's now 2014, 5 years later. The 5 years before this during that time, there was a severe jump in performance from single core cpu's hyperthreaded, over to 6 Core cpu's. Since then, the Enthusiast market has died, and it's become a garbage mainstream market where CoD kids are building computers. It's been idiot proofed and has lost the touch for me.

HPC is dead, a CPU 5 years ago is still scoring better than lots of CPU's today. People are still rocking Core 2 Quads, and like myself, rocking D5400XS's and, dare i say it, Even dual core Celeron E1400's.

Progress has become fatally slow, and is all marketing hype now. HPC is dead

Next, My X5650 has Better Single and dual core perf over my Core i7 920. I'm not going to tear down my whole rig to do a comparison because someone won't accept multiple proven facts by multiple users.

Also, I want another Rampage III

Yes i am at 191blck with 22 multi getting 73 gflops. I got it posting at 200Blck by bumping the hell out of my IOH voltage, but it's unstable. even at 1.412 core volts. But it did see 80 Gflops at that speed.

Current voltage is now 1.36250 stable at 191blck x22 with 73Gflops, highest core temp of 88C, lowest full load core temp of 78C


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

You need more mayo on it...


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> X99 not X79! And the socket has changed. Again.


Obviously a easy typo lol. Yeah Socket 2011-3 I believe. I wonder how many more lovely sockets we will get before 2017.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Obviously a easy typo lol. Yeah Socket 2011-3 I believe. I wonder how many more lovely sockets we will get before 2017.


2011-6


----------



## Kana-Maru

That actually sounds about right lol, Intel will probably be locking HT on some of the cores by then.







Or probably killing bandwidth in the FSB \ DMI 3.0.


----------



## Recipe7

I got my x5650 from FedEx this afternoon. I took out my 930 and put the Xeon in. I've done a few tweeking.

I am stable at 4.2, 1.31v with 210 frequency and 20 multiplier. For some reason if I put in 21 or 22, it won't save after exiting and it reverts back to 20. Is there something wrong?

Anyways, temps are great. Idle for the 4.2 is high 30s low 40s. My room is pretty warm right now so winter months it should idle at 35-40. Load temps with burn tests max at 73.

My 930, at the same clocks, idles at 50-53 and maxes around 85 or so.

I've been reseaching on this the past week. kpforce and skorp have been helping me a lot. I bought that chip he is referring to (esiso). They are located here in California and it arrived overnight since I purchased it yesterday.

Valley benchmark shows a slight improvement, about 80-100 points at clock for clock with my 930.

I will try and increase the multiplier if I can figure out how to keep it at 21 or 22. Otherwise i'll leave it at 20 and try 220 or higher. Would that be safe?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I am stable at 4.2, 1.31v with 210 frequency and 20 multiplier. For some reason if I put in 21 or 22, it won't save after exiting and it reverts back to 20. Is there something wrong?
> 
> Anyways, temps are great. Idle for the 4.2 is high 30s low 40s. My room is pretty warm right now so winter months it should idle at 35-40. Load temps with burn tests max at 73.
> 
> My 930, at the same clocks, idles at 50-53 and maxes around 85 or so.
> 
> I've been reseaching on this the past week. kpforce and skorp have been helping me a lot. I bought that chip he is referring to (esiso). They are located here in California and it arrived overnight since I purchased it yesterday.
> 
> Valley benchmark shows a slight improvement, about 80-100 points at clock for clock with my 930.
> 
> I will try and increase the multiplier if I can figure out how to keep it at 21 or 22. Otherwise i'll leave it at 20 and try 220 or higher. Would that be safe?


Well the x5650 only has a 20 multiplier, which is why it is the cheapest. There is no 21 multi (not on my Asus board anyway) as far as I know, and 22 requires you to turn off power saving features. 23 only works on two cores with Turbo enabled and is automatic when the system needs it. You can run 20 or 22, probably something like 191x22, or 200x22, or 210x20 or 200x20 etc. Whatever your chip is happy with. Keep uncore at or below 2x, preferably around 1.8x to 1.9x, and QPI voltage under 1.35v.

Your temps and voltages already tell me you got a good chip. Congrats and welcome to the club









I'm tired so my brain is not working proper at the moment, so excuse me if I fail to reply again until tomorrow, lol.

Oh, and I hope you had some before the swap IBT runs to compare to. Your more interested in increases in Gflops, which is a sign of faster cores. My 930 only did about 55-60 Gflops and my x5650 almost does 80 at these settings and does 81 when I set my voltage to the maximum limit of 1.35v. Don't be disappointed if you do not hit 80 though, as anything above 70 is the norm around here.


----------



## Recipe7

I'm glad I am one of the luckier ones. Ill try different configurations and see which works best. Ill keep those voltage values in mind as well.

Here is my glops after a single run on very high.

I am assuming 89 is pretty darn good? hehe


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I'm glad I am one of the luckier ones. Ill try different configurations and see which works best. Ill keep those voltage values in mind as well.
> 
> Here is my glops after a single run on very high.
> 
> I am assuming 89 is pretty darn good? hehe


Ok, ok I guess I will reply, lol, even if my eyes are crossed. Yeah very few here get as high as that, but we have seen it. Your 930 did not even come close to that guaranteed, and if it did it must be something your board is doing, lol. With a score like that I wouldn't change a damn thing unless you have dangerous settings currently, in which case you are probably degrading the CPU as we speak. QPI MUST NOT go above 1.34v, PERIOD, especially if uncore is 2x or above! Unless of course you are OK with buying another chip. 1.425 is about the safe max on the vcore as well but has been known to go higher. Both QPI above 1.35v and Unore over 2x will send it to its grave very quickly. Remember, your new xeon is 32nm, not your old 45nm 930, so the entire thing is more sensitive to high currents, especially the IMC.

If you are below these settings, congratulations you have a winner. If your above these settings, enjoy it for the few hours, days or weeks that it lasts. lol


----------



## LuckySe7ens

I love messing with old tech, but darnit, a decent x58 board and x5660 are too darned expensive for my cheap behind...


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Ok, ok I guess I will reply, lol, even if my eyes are crossed. Yeah very few here get as high as that, but we have seen it. Your 930 did not even come close to that guaranteed, and if it did it must be something your board is doing, lol. With a score like that I wouldn't change a damn thing unless you have dangerous settings currently, in which case you are probably degrading the CPU as we speak. QPI MUST NOT go above 1.34v, PERIOD, especially if uncore is 2x or above! Unless of course you are OK with buying another chip. 1.425 is about the safe max on the vcore as well but has been known to go higher. Both QPI above 1.35v and Unore over 2x will send it to its grave very quickly. Remember, your new xeon is 32nm, not your old 45nm 930, so the entire thing is more sensitive to high currents, especially the IMC.
> 
> If you are below these settings, congratulations you have a winner. If your above these settings, enjoy it for the few hours, days or weeks that it lasts. lol


Lucky for me I didn't adjust any of the other settings besides vcor, multiplier, frquency, and ram volts. I tried doing anything above 4.2 but I am getting boot loops, so I might be stuck at 4.2.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySe7ens*
> 
> I love messing with old tech, but darnit, a decent x58 board and x5660 are too darned expensive for my cheap behind...


With my calculation I could only buy a low-end i3 and a cheap garbage MSI board for the price of what I paid for my mobo and CPU (started with an L5520 then a L5639 after that now X5650) and extra savings went towards getting more RAM and SSD.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> Lucky for me I didn't adjust any of the other settings besides vcor, multiplier, frquency, and ram volts. I tried doing anything above 4.2 but I am getting boot loops, so I might be stuck at 4.2.


4.2 is good, but you should be able to do 4.4. I can do 4.4 maxing out my voltages and 4.2 was really good at 191x22. 200x22 gives me my highest gflops score but also requires high voltage and much more heat, which I do not want. So, I settled onto 4ghz using 200x20 just because it seems like the sweet spot, very low voltages, low temps and I still have high enough gflops at 76.

Your gflops are through the roof though. lucky

See what I mean now about going for a retired data center chip, they are still like brand new... They spent their life never being turned off and back on, never having to deal with over volting, or high temps, and always having the same workload put upon them. Could not ask for a healthier environment to get them from.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> 
> and this
> http://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah229/loop330/WP_0004034_zpsba524fb7.jpg
> Take a look at this AIDA 64 Benchmark for example
> at 1st position its A dual socket server motherboard with a pair of 2 octocores Xeon e5 2670 @2.6Ghz which this setup counts a monstrous 16 cores and 32 threads and scores around 100000 points
> On the second position its a westmere hexacore xeon X5650 in a x58 mainboard clocked at 4.4Ghz and scores around 70000 points
> Do the math a single octocore Xeon e5 2670 How on earth could even possibly performs X5650,
> Maybe A dual socket evga SR-X, but then i'll prefear to change my car


This just a terrible benchmark for HPC purpose. Hey why not compare superpi times? The 4.4G X5650 will surelysmash the 2.6G E5 too.
Do you guys even know what HPC is? It's never about playing games and all about the GFlops and distributed computing, where people fold all day
and GFlops per watt is as important as the cpu price.

See this? 2x E5-2670 pulls over 400 GFlops in linpack @ 350W. Now look at your X5650 and tell me performance hasn't improved.

http://www.bostonlabs.co.uk/boston-labs-intel-xeon-e5-2600-v2-tested-part-ii/

So yeah, before you guys moan the death of HPC, at least first find out what HPC is.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Next, My X5650 has Better Single and dual core perf over my Core i7 920. I'm not going to tear down my whole rig to do a comparison because someone won't accept multiple proven facts by multiple users.


I challenge you to find one single benchmark any where by anyone on the internet where X5650's single core performance is much better than i7 920's. Dude they are the 99.9% the same cores. Intel just shrunk the process and maybe put a few minor tweaks. Unless you are using the extra AES instructions all day you will not see any difference in single thread tasks.


----------



## GENXLR

Why should I bother? You seem so full of yourself, and have it hellbent into your mind otherwise. Next you'll say I made up those numbers. I'm not ripping my entire rig apart to put the 920 back in just to do a test with 1 core enabled, then do the same with my x5650.

This thread's OP has very good benchmarks

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-full-review-discussion-comparison-to-x79-high-end-cpus-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside-longest-post-ever


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Why should I bother? You seem so full of yourself, and have it hellbent into your mind otherwise. Next you'll say I made up those numbers. I'm not ripping my entire rig apart to put the 920 back in just to do a test with 1 core enabled, then do the same with my x5650.
> 
> This thread's OP has very good benchmarks
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-full-review-discussion-comparison-to-x79-high-end-cpus-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside-longest-post-ever


You do understand that X5650 and i7-920 circuits are 99.9% identical except for transistor sizes? Down to 1 core 2Mb l3 cache each where do you think the extra performance you claim is coming from?


----------



## GENXLR

I am no longer going to argue this point. You can't fix ignorance.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> You can't fix ignorance.


LOL, at least we all agree on that.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

None of those benchmarks show the 920 vs x56XX at same speeds... At least post a few benchmarks showing why you think the Xeon is so much better.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> With my calculation I could only buy a low-end i3 and a cheap garbage MSI board for the price of what I paid for my mobo and CPU (started with an L5520 then a L5639 after that now X5650) and extra savings went towards getting more RAM and SSD.


You definitely snagged some good deals.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> I challenge you to find one single benchmark any where by anyone on the internet where X5650's single core performance is much better than i7 920's. Dude they are the 99.9% the same cores. Intel just shrunk the process and maybe put a few minor tweaks. Unless you are using the extra AES instructions all day you will not see any difference in single thread tasks.


I'm not willing to say if single core performance is better or not, because I do not have any tests where I was able to answer this question.

All I am willing to say is when I removed my 4ghz 930, and installed a 4ghz x5650 the system on the exact same settings and OS, became snappier. Now if you have an explanation why my system became faster I am willing to listen, but if you tell me it did not, then we have a problem because I know you are wrong, I was here, not you. Since you are not here standing next to me seeing the difference with your own eyes, like about 1000 other people here have discovered, then you can not say one way or the other. All I know is my system is faster at everything, and my Gflops has improved considerably.

However, with that said I took a look at REAL user submitted scores of a E5-2670 v2 ($900 at least) and scores of the x5650 x2, with them running at only 3.7ghz and I can't see where the cost of entry into the E5 platform makes any sense for us OCN overclockers. For the same cost of say two E5's and a complete new system, I could get not one, but THREE SR-2's, maybe four, and SIX Xeon x5650's, maybe 8, run them all at 3.8ghz or even 4ghz and blow the E5 systems to utter smithereens. Yes I said smithereens, that is a real benchmark you know... smithereens









If I use the Geekbench browser, which is a user entry benchmarking suite, and I type in x5650 and then E5-2670 v2, and then I click on the Score tab in order to pull up the absolute highest scores per processor worldwide I do not see a difference. In fact I can't find a E5 going much over the x5650 score of 33000. This is because of the excellent overclock, which can not be done on the E5.

Intel Xeon x5650 12 cores @ 3.7ghz = 33066
Intel Xeon E5-2670 v2 / 20 Cores @ 2.5ghz = 33039

Granted, this is with the x5650 at 3.7ghz but that is a given at OCN at least. Can I run the E5-2670 at 3.7ghz? NO not at all. Can I buy the E5-2670 v2 for $70, absolutely NO, not even if it was run over by a MACK Truck, the seller would still ask far too much for it. THAT IS THE POINT OF THIS THREAD. The Xeon 1366 series is a fantastic upgrade for the people here who are needing to upgrade but want to do so intelligently. If I suddenly found $5000 today specifically for a desktop upgrade, I definitely would NOT be spending it on x79 or x99, it just makes ZERO sense to do when I can hunt down cheap x5600 series chips and get the basic same result. If I was a business with the needs for the absolute highest scoring Gflops, no question, bring on the new Xeons.

*Further, this thread is for people who own the x58 and a Xeon*. Not about whether it is as fast as todays more modern computing systems, and it is not even about its single core performance. *If money is absolutely no object, there is no question todays newer Xeons are better in every way.* Anyone here that says otherwise would be wrong, but you MUST take cost out of the equation for the argument to continue. What we are saying in the x50 Xeon Club though, is that for people who are reluctant to upgrade, or people with the knack for spending money appropriately it is MUCH MUCH better to just do away with your Gulftown and upgrade to a $70 Hexa-Core Xeon and overclock it to 4ghz or beyond. This brings us much closer to todays standards according to every test that has been done in this entire thread, and every thread at extremesystems and every x58 Xeon thread over at [H]OCP. It is a no brainer, especially if your strapped for cash and smart enough to read the ugly signs of the economy. IT JUST BRINGS US CLOSER! I feel I can now skip x99 without much concern.

Quite frankly I am stunned how much faster my system is with this xeon and it has completely wiped out my desire to upgrade for now. In fact, when I run this chip at stock speeds, it feels faster still than my 930 did at 4ghz and my IBT tests showed it was matching it. Since you're not willing to scientifically explain that, then there's no reason for you to comment further. I can only assume the 32nm shrink and its premium status as a Xeon is what made all the difference for me.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Random, but duuuuuude there are a LOT of SR-2 rigs for sale on [H]! like in the past 3 weeks ive seen sooooo many x58 rigs for sale! I guess those guys have waited long enough for a shiny new toy!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Random, but duuuuuude there are a LOT of SR-2 rigs for sale on [H]! like in the past 3 weeks ive seen sooooo many x58 rigs for sale! I guess those guys have waited long enough for a shiny new toy!


Yeah but I can't afford it right now. I'm still working on trying to get a 2560x1440 monitor and a new GTX 980, lol....


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah but I can't afford it right now. I'm still working on trying to get a 2560x1440 monitor and a new GTX 980, lol....


Im about to build a 1156 rig, I got a free i5-750 in a dell inspiron 580! the only issue was two dead dimms! so Im gonna make a small matx rig









I was planning on getting one of the Korean panels, but it would be hard to get it to my APO address. I think an SR-2 rig just looks sooooooooo cool


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Im about to build a 1156 rig, I got a free i5-750 in a dell inspiron 580! the only issue was two dead dimms! so Im gonna make a small matx rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on getting one of the Korean panels, but it would be hard to get it to my APO address. I think an SR-2 rig just looks sooooooooo cool


Yeah, well I can't even buy the whole monitor, lol. So, I found a source for the actual screen (LG LM270WQ1) intended as a warranty replacement for the HP Z1 Workstation, which uses Grade A+ panels. I will only pay $120 for it, then set it aside and build my own monitor out of it. Then when I can purchase the electronics and power supply and have myself a $1000 Dell, only I will call it a "SkOrPn Monitor"









Actually it will be better than the Dell or Apple, because mine will be running at 120hz, lmao...


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, well I can't even buy the whole monitor, lol. So, I found a source for the actual screen (LG LM270WQ1) intended as a warranty replacement for the HP Z1 Workstation, which uses Grade A+ panels. I will only pay $120 for it, then set it aside and build my own monitor out of it. Then when I can purchase the electronics and power supply and have myself a $1000 Dell, only I will call it a "SkOrPn Monitor"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it will be better than the Dell or Apple, because mine will be running at 120hz, lmao...


Whoa thats pretty legit! How do you go about finding compatible electronics for it? and what would work? I am so confounded and intrigued by this. Please do a build log!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> This just a terrible benchmark for HPC purpose. Hey why not compare superpi times? The 4.4G X5650 will surelysmash the 2.6G E5 too.
> Do you guys even know what HPC is? It's never about playing games and all about the GFlops and distributed computing, where people fold all day
> and GFlops per watt is as important as the cpu price.
> 
> See this? 2x E5-2670 pulls over 400 GFlops in linpack @ 350W. Now look at your X5650 and tell me performance hasn't improved.
> 
> http://www.bostonlabs.co.uk/boston-labs-intel-xeon-e5-2600-v2-tested-part-ii/
> 
> So yeah, before you guys moan the death of HPC, at least first find out what HPC is.


Dude, Linpack is a AVX2 enabled program of course a E5-2670 will pull higher scores. How many real-world applications have AVX2 compiler enabled? Oh right, almost NONE. You are looking like a complete clown right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Further, this thread is for people who own the x58 and a Xeon. Not about whether it is as fast as todays more modern computing systems, and it is not even about its single core performance. If money is absolutely no object, there is no question todays newer Xeons are better in every way. Anyone here that says otherwise would be wrong, but you MUST take cost out of the equation for the argument to continue. What we are saying in the x50 Xeon Club though, is that for *people who are reluctant to upgrade*, or people with the *knack for spending money appropriately* it is MUCH MUCH better to just do away with your Gulftown and upgrade to a $70 Hexa-Core Xeon and overclock it to 4ghz or beyond. This brings us much closer to todays standards according to every test that has been done in this entire thread, and every thread at extremesystems and every x58 Xeon thread over at [H]OCP. It is a no brainer, especially if your strapped for cash and smart enough to read the ugly signs of the economy. IT JUST BRINGS US CLOSER! I feel I can now skip x99 without much concern.


I used to be cash strapped but then I was the second point until I became the first bolded point









HPC is not about maximum performance and without dollar factor. If not corporations wouldn't be buying AMD servers as they are right now. And you mustn't forget how much Intel has only "evolved" in the past 4 years. Yes, 15% IPC improvement in 4 freaking years, no wonder we don't want to upgrade








And looking at how well the new non-X Haswell-E chips OC, screw X99 completely


----------



## bill1024

FAH and BOINC use AVX and AVX2, I sure do wish the x58xx cpus had it.
My dream System would be a 4P E5-4650 and as soon as the cpus hit e-bay at a good price I will be all over it.
There were some floating for 500$ but I haven't seen them in a while.

If you take your time and keep looking these x58 are a great deal. I found an EVGA FTW3 for 60$ and an Asus Rampage III Gene for 100$
A Asus R3 Gene with 3x2 ram and a 930 cpu just sold for 140$ you have to keep an eye out tbut they are out there. Another FTW3 sold for 65 a month or so ago.
Throw in a 70$ x5650 or a 110$ x5660 and a couple sticks of memory and off you go.

Who uses single core anyway? Even if game uses single core the other cores can run the OS and virus software and all the other things that need CPU cycles.
Clock for clock I bet a 930 and the 56xx would be fairly close, the Xeons run cooler when over clocked and can handle much more memory than the 9xx chips.
For 70$ why not upgrade? Even with having nothing to start, 100$ MB 70$ CPU and 80$ for 2x4gb or 3x2gb of ram
250$ you have a nice little work horse of a system. That is if you can live with out AVX. Gamers can, Folding and BOINC can wait as far as I care.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Whoa thats pretty legit! How do you go about finding compatible electronics for it? and what would work? I am so confounded and intrigued by this. Please do a build log!


There are currently two places you can get the electronics for those IPS panels. Overlord computers, and emaxeon in Australia. BOTH are overclocking kits intended for ANY monitor that has a LM270WQ1 (which is damn near all 27" IPS screens, not counting the Samsung PLS versions)

http://overlordcomputer.com/products/overlord-pcb-set (has everything needed including the cables, but does not have the power source. These are pre-tested to 96hz)
http://emaxeon.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=50 (also has everything needed, but not the power. Not pre-tested)

All I have to do is build my own monitor mount, probably double sided tape adhered to perfectly cut high quality particle board, then attach the particle board to a VESA stand. OR, don't even bother with the stand and just mount the screen to a large section of nicely cut/shaped particle board (which will simply stand on my desk) and paint it. I pulled nice 3/4" particle board from an old treadmill, which these always contain very high quality boards in them. They are also coated with a smooth layer of black plastic, and all I have to do is cut it to proper size and paint it. Then scratch my head a little, and the attachment method question should solve itself.... eventually. If it's early in the day after breakfast and coffee it will be very quick, but if its late in the day it may take me a while longer to figure out. lol

Building a proper PCB tray for the main board will be the tricky part I think.

To keep this on topic, it will then connect to my x58 Xeon based computer, lmao...


----------



## dpoverlord

So has anyone considered switching their boards to X99??

I am considering upgrading my X5660 @ 4.67ghz on my Gigabyte X58-ud5 rev 2 to X99. Curious how much I could get for it if I switch over. What do you think would be the best upgrade path for us xeon holders?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> This just a terrible benchmark for HPC purpose. Hey why not compare superpi times? The 4.4G X5650 will surelysmash the 2.6G E5 too.


I'm sure it was simply for reference. My X5660 @ 4.8Ghz scored = 75826 during that same AIDA Extreme benchmark. I feel it was a great buy for the price per performance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> I challenge you to find one single benchmark any where by anyone on the internet where X5650's single core performance is much better than i7 920's. Dude they are the 99.9% the same cores.


I've seen several people get much better single scores from their Xeons [L5639, X5660, X5650] than their i7-920's - i7-960's. Some got as high as a 12% boost. Others seen a 15%+ increase. It all depends on the CPU. Obviously the multi-core scores were MUCH higher. Haswell-E single core scores aren't looking THAT much different than Sandy or better yet Ivy-E. Form a X58 Xeon perspective I see no reason to leave the platform just yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So has anyone considered switching their boards to X99??
> 
> I am considering upgrading my X5660 @ 4.67ghz on my Gigabyte X58-ud5 rev 2 to X99. Curious how much I could get for it if I switch over. What do you think would be the best upgrade path for us xeon holders?


X99 has it's ups and down. After seeing the recent benchmarks and prices....no no and no. I decided many months ago to wait on a true X58 successor. A new socket with new tech and hopefully settled prices. That would be Skylake-E for me. I've gotten others to change their minds as well. If I already had a X79, I would probably skip Skylake-E as well.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I used to be cash strapped but then I was the second point until I became the first bolded point


Haha, in the 1980's I was always strapped for cash until my wife joined the Air Force straight out of College and I got my Electronics degree and went to Intel. It wasn't until I quit working that I realized I need to spend as little as possible these days. Now I can spend much of my time debating with you guys... lol, I just can't be spending money unless its deemed absolutely necessary. To be honest, unless web pages (and games) become a hundred times more complex, I do not even think I need Skylake. But we'll see... You never know what lies around the corner that grabs your attention and then you must have it.

Case in point, I had NO PLANS to ever go with NVIDIA, but after releasing the specs I AM UTTERLY STUNNED that the GTX 980 runs on less power than my 5870. This fact alone pretty much demands I purchase it. Less power consumption, but how much faster is it??? Amazing


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So has anyone considered switching their boards to X99??
> 
> I am considering upgrading my X5660 @ 4.67ghz on my Gigabyte X58-ud5 rev 2 to X99. Curious how much I could get for it if I switch over. What do you think would be the best upgrade path for us xeon holders?


Screw X99, it's not worth it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Haha, in the 1980's I was always strapped for cash until my wife joined the Air Force straight out of College and I got my Electronics degree and went to Intel. It wasn't until I quit working that I realized I need to spend as little as possible these days. Now I can spend much of my time debating with you guys... lol, I just can't be spending money unless its deemed absolutely necessary. To be honest, unless web pages (and games) become a hundred times more complex, I do not even think I need Skylake. But we'll see... You never know what lies around the corner that grabs your attention and then you must have it.
> 
> Case in point, I had NO PLANS to ever go with NVIDIA, but after releasing the specs I AM UTTERLY STUNNED that the GTX 980 runs on less power than my 5870. This fact alone pretty much demands I purchase it. Less power consumption, but how much faster is it??? Amazing


To be honest I'll rather wait for the follow up to the R9 290. GCN 2.0 is far more amazing than I thought it would. Time for actual benchmarks for the 980


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So has anyone considered switching their boards to X99??
> 
> I am considering upgrading my X5660 @ 4.67ghz on my Gigabyte X58-ud5 rev 2 to X99. Curious how much I could get for it if I switch over. What do you think would be the best upgrade path for us xeon holders?


I would really think on that. If all you need is more cores for rendering or other really CPU intensive tasks, i would just switch to X79 and get a 10 or 12-core Xeon, the cost-benefit ratio of DDR4 is too low to be really noticeable and, other than that, X99 is not that different from X79.

If it is for gaming, stay on X58. For gaming, both X79 and X99 bring nothing new to the table, and you would be making a big investment for less than 10 FPS's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Case in point, I had NO PLANS to ever go with NVIDIA, but after releasing the specs I AM UTTERLY STUNNED that the GTX 980 runs on less power than my 5870. This fact alone pretty much demands I purchase it. Less power consumption, but how much faster is it??? Amazing


I don't really care about how good it is game-wise, but how good it is compute-wise. Rendering and BOINC spend more time working on my computer than games, and that is why i went AMD, as GCN is the perfect balance between compute and gaming, unlike the midrange chips from Nvidia. And i ain't paying $1k for a Titan when i can get 2 290X's for less than that (or a bit more and get them under water)


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Screw X99, it's not worth it.
> To be honest I'll rather wait for the follow up to the R9 290. GCN 2.0 is far more amazing than I thought it would. Time for actual benchmarks for the 980


I don't think the 980 is much better in benchmarks than the 290X. It is the 100 watt difference that matters to me. Over a 5 year period, which is how long I may keep it, translates to a decent savings in energy and less heat dumped into my small 13x13 office. I'd rather stick with AMD though.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I don't think the 980 is much better in benchmarks than the 290X. It is the 100 watt difference that matters to me. Over a 5 year period, which is how long I may keep it, translates to a decent savings in energy and less heat dumped into my small 13x13 office. I'd rather stick with AMD though.


That's why GCN2.0







PS : Don't ever look at TDP. And I want computer POWERRR
But I don't mind Nvidia, if it does come out @ 600USD it will bring on a price war from AMD


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> That's why GCN2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS : Don't ever look at TDP. And I want computer POWERRR
> But I don't mind Nvidia, if it does come out @ 600USD it will bring on a price war from AMD


I read suppliers are already pricing it as low as $499, which is what I am counting on (or hoping for).

How much longer do I need to wait for GCN 2.0? Do I really want to own a 2560x1440 IPS monitor and not be able to see what amazing graphics I can throw at it, LOL not until GCN 2.0 comes? I guess I can get a 290 in the interim.


----------



## dpoverlord

My consideration for X99 is that I sold my third Titan and am now on two. I am contemplating selling my 2nd Titan for 1k (after 1 1/2 years its a good price after paying 1k). With that money I could then sell my Xeon X5650 + Gigabyte X58 rev 2 and memory for lets say $500 / $600 that puts 1600 in my pocket for a good proc, x99, memory. My hope was to get at least 20-25% improvement for an even price swap without having to pay anything else.

I feel that since I use 4800 x 2560 (3 1600p monitors + 1 accessory) whats holding me back is not having enough bandwith. a 3930X (read my thread
7680x1440 - 4800 x 2560 benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli) gets about a 10/15% improvement a 49**k gets about 15~% on x79 compared to x58. That upgrade was $1500 if you go with an Asus Rampage iv black. Then you also dont get native Intel 6GB ports. With X99 you get more native ports plus usb 3.0.

Lately, I have been craving USB 3.0 with my note 3 phone, craving a more native Raid controllor for my 2 samsung pro 840 512gb in Raid 0. Then if I can get PCIE 16x at 2 way and 3 way SLI , I felt it would be worthwhile.

With that being said.... I feel X99 is an improvement for me but how much of an improvement is it? Is skylake 6 months? Then yes, it makes sense to wait but if we are sitting here like we are now one year from now without a Titan successor (reports are that the new Titan is next year on christmas thats _almost 3 years which means Titans were the singular best investment for any end user_....

As you can see I do not mean to ramble but these are things to consider. I have waited with X58 and I actually went from 4 way to now 2 way sli since I am an idiot and 4 cards were not possible. From everything I have seen there has never been a time that I have *EVER* waited this long to upgrade. It also shows how the PC universe has grown stagnant with more people going mobile with phablets / tablets / laptops. Less and less people are using desktop (consumer base), and more and more enthusiasts are going PC. Where does that leave us?

*It leaves us in a predicament where we are not the main buying power. R&D budgets will be used for less of a cycle upgrade which is also due to x86 limitations as dies cant get too much smaller before they have to totally change to a new proc.*

Love to hear your thoughts


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah with a Monitor setup like that there is no question, you really need to go with x99. At least I believe that. I do not trust my 4 slot X58 mobo for anything above two cards, and even then I keep reading how CF sucks on this platform and only SLI works half way decent. However, even with x99, don't you still need multiple video cards for 4800x2560?

Also, I thought x99 had native USB 3.1?


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah with a Monitor setup like that there is no question, you really need to go with x99. At least I believe that. I do not trust my 4 slot X58 mobo for anything above two cards, and even then I keep reading how CF sucks on this platform and only SLI works half way decent. However, even with x99, don't you still need multiple video cards for 4800x2560?
> 
> Also, I thought x99 had native USB 3.1?


Seems to only be 3.0 which is why I am on the fence... it's not even *UP TO DATE...







*

So where does that leave us??? To upgrade or not. I had 3 Titans but it only added a 10% improvement since it had a High Asic someone bought it for over $1,100 I def. will not get that now. So if I sold my second and stayed with one would X99 help or should I just keep both Titans and hold off for another year. All serious questions. I *LOVE* my X58 + Xeon but what do I have to spend to upgrade it by selling my current *Mobo + Proc + ram* vs buying new or is the upgrade negligible and I am better off waiting?


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Dude, Linpack is a AVX2 enabled program of course a E5-2670 will pull higher scores. How many real-world applications have AVX2 compiler enabled? Oh right, almost NONE. You are looking like a complete clown right now.
> I used to be cash strapped but then I was the second point until I became the first bolded point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HPC is not about maximum performance and without dollar factor. If not corporations wouldn't be buying AMD servers as they are right now. And you mustn't forget how much Intel has only "evolved" in the past 4 years. Yes, 15% IPC improvement in 4 freaking years, no wonder we don't want to upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And looking at how well the new non-X Haswell-E chips OC, screw X99 completely


Eh, do you know what real world apps are in the HPC crowd? They don't run games all day. Render farms, simulations, scientific computing, that's what they do. And guess what? AVX is great for them.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> and only SLI works half way decent.


What is this about SLI?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I keep reading how CF sucks on this platform and only SLI works half way decent.


I have had Xfire (7970+7950) since day 1 on my X58 rig, no issues at all. Hell, i was even idiot enough to place the cards on the first 2 PCI-E slots of my RIIIE, running them x8/x8 for months, and when i changed them back i felt no difference at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So where does that leave us??? To upgrade or not. I had 3 Titans but it only added a 10% improvement since it had a High Asic someone bought it for over $1,100 I def. will not get that now. So if I sold my second and stayed with one would X99 help or should I just keep both Titans and hold off for another year. All serious questions. I *LOVE* my X58 + Xeon but what do I have to spend to upgrade it by selling my current *Mobo + Proc + ram* vs buying new or is the upgrade negligible and I am better off waiting?


Coming from someone with X58 and X79... Stay on X58. The only reason i swapped is because it ticked my fancy, and someday i will get a 12c/24t Xeon (when they are worth less than my kidney







), but other than that it was just for E-Peen. SATA3 does feel faster when restoring my Steam games from backup, but after that, i don't really need it. Boot times are roughly the same. Heck, even BOINC tasks take roughly the same times.

X99 is ~5-7% away from X79 IPC wise, and the only good reason for upgrading is getting the 5960x, which is a very bad clocker. If you would be gunning for the 5930k, or, heaven forbid, the 5820k, there's no reason at all to change. Then there all the DDR4 prices...

A good reason to change would be if you need more RAM though, having 32 GB of my Sammies running on quad channel is awesome, especially for RAMdisks. And you can get even 64 or 128 GBs on one mobo, that'd be heaven.


----------



## dpoverlord

Right now 12GB seems to suffice (when I had 6GB... lets not even begin how unhappy I was Chrome eats almost all of it)...

Main point of upgrading was what I wrote before, I feel I would get more FPS due to my high resolutions but it almost seems as if I am better off holding onto my 2 titans (sold the others) and wait until next year.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I'm surely not the one to help you decide, lol...

I just now read a ton of articles on GCN 2.0 vs Maxwell and another bunch of articles on Mantle, DX12 and OpenGL 4.5. Microsoft is claiming a 50% reduction in power consumption when using a DX12 game, not to mention a 60% increase in FPS. And Mantle on GCN 2.0 looks very promising. These are all claims I know, but none the less they convince me I should just wait a while longer and pray my 5870 somehow works with the 2560x1440 monitor.

@DaveLT, do you think AMD released the R9 285 as a teaser, and held back everything else just to see what NVIDIA does? R9 285 already has GCN 2.0, but the card is underwhelming.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I have had Xfire (7970+7950) since day 1 on my X58 rig, no issues at all.


Do you have a board with the NF200 chips? or are you using a board like mine that just forgoes the NVIDIA bridge chips and directly uses the PCI-E 2.0 lanes, like my Rampage III Extreme does?

EDIT: LOL never mind... I decided to read the rest of your post, hahahahaha... However, those are NVIDIA, and I want AMD. NVIDIA cards should work just fine on my board according to everything I have read. But so many people had serious problems trying to run decent CF setup on the x58 using the R9 series, which is what I wanted to do IF I went CF at all..

EDIT yet again, OK OK, you have Radeon cards. Jeez I need some coffee or a beer. or both... I think I am referring strictly to the R9 series not playing nice with x58. I was planning for the past 6 months to get a 290, or even the 280X, but using google I found way to many reports that it is in complete shambles (referring to xfire R9 series) and many just gave up and upgraded their entire systems. So forgive me because I had THAT research stuck in my head. I never researched the 7000 series and x58 crossfire. Sorry my bad...


----------



## Kana-Maru

I've had 0 issues with SLI on my X58 rig. I can't speak about the R9 Crossfire X. I'm sure the problems are not with hte X58 itself, but more than like AMD coding\programming\drivers\whatever.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I've had 0 issues with SLI on my X58 rig. I can't speak about the R9 Crossfire X. I'm sure the problems are not with hte X58 itself, but more than like AMD coding\programming\drivers\whatever.


I'm not sure either. I just know the interwebs is full of pissed off R9 CF owners with x58 platforms. I spoke with some in PM and they flat out said it would be the worst mistake of my enthusiast career, lol. I was told to stick with a very powerful single card setup, or go with NVIDIA for SLI. Now I can add the 7000 series to the mix as working. But you're right, it could all be fixed in driver updates. We just need to let them know x58 lives...

I will wait to see what AMD does next and hope the wait isn't ridiculously long.


----------



## Kana-Maru

There are problems with some MB manufactures on both the X58 and X79 platform. I'm not sure if the problem is widespread, but some X58 users have no issues running CF 290X. It seems like AMD has been trying to fix the problem for sometime now.

I'm running (x16\x16) on my board and never had issues. I wish I had CF 290X. My 670s SLI are still treating me well. It's so hard to not pickup the 295X2. There's just so many things going on at the end of the year.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> 4.2 is good, but you should be able to do 4.4. I can do 4.4 maxing out my voltages and 4.2 was really good at 191x22. 200x22 gives me my highest gflops score but also requires high voltage and much more heat, which I do not want. So, I settled onto 4ghz using 200x20 just because it seems like the sweet spot, very low voltages, low temps and I still have high enough gflops at 76.
> 
> Your gflops are through the roof though. lucky
> 
> See what I mean now about going for a retired data center chip, they are still like brand new... They spent their life never being turned off and back on, never having to deal with over volting, or high temps, and always having the same workload put upon them. Could not ask for a healthier environment to get them from.


Ill see if I can hit that 4.4. I am not too comfortable with a vcore above 1.35, but I'll see what I can do. Like you, I prefer cool temps, especially during these hot summer days. 4.0ghz seems like a solid point for myself as well.

My idle speeds on my 5650 at 2.66 is at 26-29C. Seems like my PC isn't on. Ahh, the wonders of this Xeon CPU. A great upgrade for the price of 70 dollars.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quick question my two Titans on my gigabyte x58a-ud5 board are one on the top one on the bottom. This is correct no?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








I think the bottom one is an x8 I basically did it this way since I dremeled a hole for the bottom card to have as much air as possible so the 2 titans were not on top of each other. Allowed the cards to get over 1200mz at 50/60C I wonder how much FPS I lose by doing it this way


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I need some coffee or a beer. or both


Everyone needs some beer at the end of the day









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I've had 0 issues with SLI on my X58 rig. I can't speak about the R9 Crossfire X. I'm sure the problems are not with hte X58 itself, but more than like AMD coding\programming\drivers\whatever.


That is exactly why i'm not an early adopter of technology. Let others iron out the errors and lower the prices, then you reap all the benefits









However, i did saw some of those rants, and they were common on the "big" socket motherboards, especially if the motherboard had NF200 chips on it (the reason i avoid them like the plague, and to a lesser measure the PLX 8747 chips), but they were solved with later driver updates.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Quick question my two Titans on my gigabyte x58a-ud5 board are one on the top one on the bottom. This is correct no?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the bottom one is an x8 I basically did it this way since I dremeled a hole for the bottom card to have as much air as possible so the 2 titans were not on top of each other. Allowed the cards to get over 1200mz at 50/60C I wonder how much FPS I lose by doing it this way


The bottom one is indeed 8x. The first and thirs blue PCI-E slots are the 16x, but if you place the second card there the temps of the first one would rise as they would be too close.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I'm surely not the one to help you decide, lol...
> 
> I just now read a ton of articles on GCN 2.0 vs Maxwell and another bunch of articles on Mantle, DX12 and OpenGL 4.5. Microsoft is claiming a 50% reduction in power consumption when using a DX12 game, not to mention a 60% increase in FPS. And Mantle on GCN 2.0 looks very promising. These are all claims I know, but none the less they convince me I should just wait a while longer and pray my 5870 somehow works with the 2560x1440 monitor.
> 
> @DaveLT, do you think AMD released the R9 285 as a teaser, and held back everything else just to see what NVIDIA does? R9 285 already has GCN 2.0, but the card is underwhelming.


You must remember that the 285 does what a 280 does but with MUCH less power and from my point of view it beats Nvidia's power to performance ratio and they already said Tonga first as an Mid-range card lol NOT a high-end. Mid-range, yeah. Before whatever replaces Hawaii.


----------



## bill1024

My x5660 came in today, just dropped it in, the Rampage III, set it to 23x179 for 4.1ghz..CPU Voltage is 1.28 QPI is 1.29
QPI speed is a couple notches under 2x ram speed.
100% loaded running 6 cores BOINC. Temps are a little higher than my other systems same speed, 60c others run 56c or so. H70 AIO cooler.
Going to let it run a day and make sure it is ok, then I will see if I can get the CPU voltage down a little bit.
I have a Refurb H100 AIO cooler I am going to try tomorrow and see where the temps go.
All in all I am happy with it. The Rampage Gene is a micro board, so I think I will make the EVGA FTW3 my Game/Boinc system.
Put two 660Ti in sli with 3x4gb ram X5660 4.1 ghz should handle most any game I throw at it.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I'm not sure either. I just know the interwebs is full of pissed off R9 CF owners with x58 platforms. I spoke with some in PM and they flat out said it would be the worst mistake of my enthusiast career, lol. I was told to stick with a very powerful single card setup, or go with NVIDIA for SLI. Now I can add the 7000 series to the mix as working. But you're right, it could all be fixed in driver updates. We just need to let them know x58 lives...
> 
> I will wait to see what AMD does next and hope the wait isn't ridiculously long.


I am almost ready to setup quad R9 290x on an evga e762(4 way sli) board. I have a x5650 to drop in under water with it. If there are issues with Nv200 PLX i will soon be finding out....


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> I am almost ready to setup quad R9 290x on an evga e762(4 way sli) board. I have a x5650 to drop in under water with it. If there are issues with Nv200 PLX i will soon be finding out....


Just damn







Now I have to go searching for the drool emoticon....









OK, well no drool icon was found... so just try picturing me with drool..... Cant wait for the word on your setup man...


----------



## loop16

@jihe

From amandtech http://www.anandtech.com/show/7852/intel-xeon-e52697-v2-and-xeon-e52687w-v2-review-12-and-8-cores AND if ti is too difficult to read this only "Due to the requirements of stability, overclocking is knocked on the head for all modern Intel Xeon CPUs. For clarification, the Westmere-EX CPU line (Xeon X5760 et al., socket 1366) was the last line of overclockable Xeons"
SO you mention that a single xeon e5 2670 [email protected] is faster at super pi than a X5650 clocked at even 4Ghz?


----------



## loop16

@jihe
http://hwbot.org/submission/2249330_dhenzjhen_superpi___1m_xeon_e5_2670_11sec_403ms

LOOK AT this BECAUSE you ask me about single core performance of E5 2670 at super pi
And this about xeon X5650 at 4.4Ghz at super pi

Do you have sth to say now?
What now even superpi is crap too as you mentioned about AIDA 64 4.50?
And this http://www.youcpu.com/en/cpu/Intel-Xeon-E5-2680-20M-Cache-2.70-GHz-8.00-GT-s-Intel-QPI
i didnt find single xeon e5 2670 cinebench R10 performance so i found xeon e5 2680 which is clocked a little higher @2.7 Ghz do you know how scores in multithread bench
ONLY 26801 compared to XEON [email protected] in the same bench the overclocked X5650 scores 34601, Do you like this? No ? i dont care!
Forgot to mention that e5 2670 is an octocore (in case you dont understand) and X5650 a hhexacore, AND is cinebench a crap benchmark too?


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> @jihe
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2249330_dhenzjhen_superpi___1m_xeon_e5_2670_11sec_403ms
> 
> LOOK AT this BECAUSE you ask me about single core performance of E5 2670 at super pi
> And this about xeon X5650 at 4.4Ghz at super pi
> 
> Do you have sth to say now?
> What now even superpi is crap too as you mentioned about AIDA 64 4.50?
> And this http://www.youcpu.com/en/cpu/Intel-Xeon-E5-2680-20M-Cache-2.70-GHz-8.00-GT-s-Intel-QPI
> i didnt find single xeon e5 2670 cinebench R10 performance so i found xeon e5 2680 which is clocked a little higher @2.7 Ghz do you know how scores in multithread bench
> ONLY 26801 compared to XEON [email protected] in the same bench the overclocked X5650 scores 34601, Do you like this? No ? i dont care!
> Forgot to mention that e5 2670 is an octocore (in case you dont understand) and X5650 a hhexacore, AND is cinebench a crap benchmark too?


I advise you to reread what I had written. Perhaps English is not your first language?


----------



## MasterGamma12

Hey guys I got a w3540 and a asus p6t at home. When I get off work, I'll try to get a cpu-z verification.


----------



## loop16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> This just a terrible benchmark for HPC purpose. Hey why not compare superpi times? The 4.4G X5650 will surelysmash the 2.6G E5 too.
> Do you guys even know what HPC is? It's never about playing games and all about the GFlops and distributed computing, where people fold all day
> and GFlops per watt is as important as the cpu price.
> 
> See this? 2x E5-2670 pulls over 400 GFlops in linpack @ 350W. Now look at your X5650 and tell me performance hasn't improved.
> 
> http://www.bostonlabs.co.uk/boston-labs-intel-xeon-e5-2600-v2-tested-part-ii/
> 
> So yeah, before you guys moan the death of HPC, at least first find out what HPC is.


I m quoting this your post to saw you that despite english is not my 1st language are enough to understand a simple paragragh from you, so you say"This just a terrible benchmark for HPC" But this thread is about Xeon on x58 platform for home hi end use.
Those benchmarks are not crap as you mentioned but fair enough to measure cpus performance WHO cares about HPC in this topic, our computers (personal computer) are for home use (video rendering, gaming, benching, entairtaiment,web) and in this kind of use Xeon (westmere) is one of the top cpus available today , i dont think ANYONE has or wants or is able to have a mainframe system for his personal computer.
Ok if you pur 1000 or 10000000 xeon cpus in a 3 store mainframe you have a mainframe supercompuer
or better http://www.dwavesys.com/quantum-computing
what is your point i dont understand and what do you want to prove? Xeon X5650 is lower x times against a mainframe? OK yes it is
Enough off topic


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> I am almost ready to setup quad R9 290x on an evga e762(4 way sli) board. I have a x5650 to drop in under water with it. If there are issues with Nv200 PLX i will soon be finding out....


Have you read through this thread as of yet? It is about 290X on the x58 platform.
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1796442


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Have you read through this thread as of yet? It is about 290X on the x58 platform.
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1796442


That post was made created on *"12-11-2013"*. I'm sure AMD cranked out drivers by now [at least I hope they have].

Also the last post *"09-14-2014"* says:
"To let you know I didn't have this problem on a EVGA x58 sli motherboard. Two 290x's ran fine. ".

I'm pretty sure a few MB only have problems or had problems with the 290X Crossfire. I think I'm going to wait for the next batch of cards [post 290X AMD......... 900-Maxwell series]. I'd love to benchmark some R9 290Xs. The 670s are still going strong for what I use then for.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterGamma12*
> 
> Hey guys I got a w3540 and a asus p6t at home. When I get off work, I'll try to get a cpu-z verification.


Sounds good. Remember to post your OCN name in the Submit field in the validation link.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah I know the dates of the threads, lol... But where are the threads that shows newer drivers fixed the issues? And reading through that thread, it appears it was issues with the PLX chip onboard. Which means I would not suffer such fate? Anyway, the point is if I were to try xfire it would absolutely have to work because there is zero chance I will upgrade my system. Or the seller would have to agree that I may be sending back one of the cards for a full refund just because xfire did not work for me. Not sure they do that, and if they don't then I have good reason to be hesitant.

Yeah, GCN 2.0 "should" be the next batch? Radeon R9 300 series maybe?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Haha, in the 1980's I was always strapped for cash until my wife joined the Air Force straight out of College and I got my Electronics degree and went to Intel. It wasn't until I quit working that I realized I need to spend as little as possible these days. Now I can spend much of my time debating with you guys... lol, I just can't be spending money unless its deemed absolutely necessary. To be honest, unless web pages (and games) become a hundred times more complex, I do not even think I need Skylake. But we'll see... You never know what lies around the corner that grabs your attention and then you must have it.
> 
> Case in point, I had NO PLANS to ever go with NVIDIA, but after releasing the specs I AM UTTERLY STUNNED that the GTX 980 runs on less power than my 5870. This fact alone pretty much demands I purchase it. Less power consumption, but how much faster is it??? Amazing


Bro, the 980 is just as fast as the 780. No faster than that








Got to admit the power draw is fantastic though ... I still believe AMD can bring out something more impressive with the GCN2.0 of Hawaii and also something with actual compute power.
Also another thing, I was right about limited bandwidth, it is a 780 competitor only if you both turn off AA settings but also under OC'ing you're bottlenecked by the pitiful bandwidth


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Bro, the 980 is just as fast as the 780. No faster than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to admit the power draw is fantastic though ... I still believe AMD can bring out something more impressive with the GCN2.0 of Hawaii and also something with actual compute power.
> Also another thing, I was right about limited bandwidth, it is a 780 competitor only if you both turn off AA settings but also under OC'ing you're bottlenecked by the pitiful bandwidth


Lol, that is twice you have replied to my same post. And I agreed with you, I need to wait to see what AMD does. I want to stick with a single card solution and pray it is fast enough for 5 years of 1440p gaming. With what I read about the future of API's it looks like games will become easier and easier to run, not harder. Thank heavens for that....

Now bring on R9 300 series RIGHT NOW PLEASE!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Bro, the 980 is just as fast as the 780. No faster than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to admit the power draw is fantastic though ... I still believe AMD can bring out something more impressive with the GCN2.0 of Hawaii and also something with actual compute power.
> Also another thing, I was right about limited bandwidth, it is a 780 competitor only if you both turn off AA settings but also under OC'ing you're bottlenecked by the pitiful bandwidth


The 980 is around the speed of the 780ti, not the vanilla 780. In few cases the 980 actually beats the 780ti.

You also have to consider that the new nvidia cards have some new software wizardry that is supposed to give you the same visual performance of MSAA but will require less GPU horsepower.

Sooo as the drivers start to update more frequently for this card, we might see a notable performance gain.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The 980 is around the speed of the 780ti, not the vanilla 780. In few cases the 980 actually beats the 780ti.
> 
> You also have to consider that the new nvidia cards have some new software wizardry that is supposed to give you the same visual performance of MSAA but will require less GPU horsepower.
> 
> Sooo as the drivers start to update more frequently for this card, we might see a notable performance gain.


I had been looking all over the place and it really is only a vanilla 780.

Something all of us have done forever.

Nope that is being too optimistic.


----------



## rezax58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Wait aren't you the same guy that gave me problems in my other topic about the X58 Xeon Hexa core single core benchmark results. Other issues as well. Which carried into another topic. Yeah I believe I remember you very well. Get out.


Wrong guy mate. I was actually one of your early supporters









But I know which guys were giving you problems. The Nazi mods on Anand


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezax58*
> 
> Wrong guy mate. I was actually one of your early supporters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I know which guys were giving you problems. The Nazi mods on Anand


Oh I see. My sincere apologies in that case. I complete got you confused with someone else. I also took care of Anand as well. I had my post removed from a ton of popular search engines. So if you search for my guide it'll never show it on their site. Only OCN will show. I haven't went back to that site for anything at all. Once again sorry about that man.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I had been looking all over the place and it really is only a vanilla 780.
> 
> Something all of us have done forever.
> 
> Nope that is being too optimistic.


No, the NDA has lifted man.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2QpCtsL5L0&list=UUXuqSBlHAE6Xw-yeJA0Tunw

like it is now fact that the 980 is about a 780ti.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No, the NDA has lifted man.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2QpCtsL5L0&list=UUXuqSBlHAE6Xw-yeJA0Tunw
> 
> like it is now fact that the 980 is about a 780ti.


I was looking around AFTER the NDA was lifted. I'm not exactly away from media 24/7 am I









As a news editor I have to be inside the media.


----------



## bill1024

What happened to the 800 series?. They went from 780 to a 980 with no 880, is it still to come?
I heard they will discontinue the 7xx series now that the new 970 is out.
At least they are not priced in the thousands of dollars!!!


----------



## TheReciever

800 series is mobile only just like the 300 series


----------



## salted_cashews

So how bout those x58 chipsets huh


----------



## rezax58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Oh I see. My sincere apologies in that case. I complete got you confused with someone else. I also took care of Anand as well. I had my post removed from a ton of popular search engines. So if you search for my guide it'll never show it on their site. Only OCN will show. I haven't went back to that site for anything at all. Once again sorry about that man.


No problem. It's partially my fault as well, I need to post on this forum more often so people can recognize me lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salted_cashews*
> 
> So how bout those x58 chipsets huh


Longest lasting system I've had and that says alot lol.

You should get yourself one of the X5XX chips man. That L5639 doesn't do the X58 chipset justice


----------



## derickwm

Does this club include SR-2s?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Does this club include SR-2s?


Absofregginlutely... lol


----------



## derickwm

Well then, don't mind if I do 

(2) Intel Xeon X5679s 12c/24t 5.4Ghz on SR-2

I've owned so many 1366 Xeons over the years, love them to death.

X5650s, X5670s, X5679s, X5680s, L5639s, L5640s and quite a few W3690s.

I've got a X5680 in the Rampage III Black Edition right now as well, but don't have it on atm for a validation.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well then, don't mind if I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2) Intel Xeon X5679s 12c/24t 5.4Ghz on SR-2
> 
> I've owned so many 1366 Xeons over the years, love them to death.
> 
> X5650s, X5670s, X5679s, X5680s, L5639s, L5640s and quite a few W3690s.
> 
> I've got a X5680 in the Rampage III Black Edition right now as well, but don't have it on atm for a validation.


Oh snap... I thought the SR-2 was a x58 based board? Damn all this time I been wanting it because its x58 and 1366, but its not the x58 chipset?


----------



## derickwm

Technically it isn't... but I generally lump it in with X58 since it can still OC like a boss.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Technically it isn't... but I generally lump it in with X58 since it can still OC like a boss.


I have a feeling it is going to take another 5 years or so for the enthusiast market to catch up with the SR-2 and what it can do as a single desktop system. Unless Skylake-E changes all that, but I doubt it.

I'd love to see someone find two hexa-core Xeons that can maintain 5ghz each (or close) on the SR-2, and then see what the scores are when compared to the most expensive chip for x99.


----------



## derickwm

Meh I'm ready to upgrade. IIRC those X5679s did 20ish points in Cinebench R11.5. A nicely OC'd 5960X does nearly 20 as well with less power consumption and overall more performance in other apps.


----------



## greywarden

Yeah I guess it's technically a server-grade chip, CXXX (iirc), not the desktop or enthusiast chip, like the X-series or Z-series.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Yeah I guess it's technically a server-grade chip, CXXX (iirc), not the desktop or enthusiast chip, like the X-series or Z-series.



Oh. The only chips that will allow multi-chip platforms. I thought you were talking about the procs :X Sue me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Meh I'm ready to upgrade. IIRC those X5679s did 20ish points in Cinebench R11.5. A nicely OC'd 5960X does nearly 20 as well with less power consumption and overall more performance in other apps.


Uh, no. Once you begin to OC them they are power hungry monsters and they still cost a frikken bomb!
I'm not kidding. To get one to about 4.5 on a common chip heats up the VRMs like hell and pulls something like >300W

For about only 15% IPC it is simply not worth it to upgrade.


----------



## derickwm

Yeah... At 4.5Ghz+ (1.5v) on a pair of Xeons I was pulling over 1000w during [email protected]


----------



## salted_cashews

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezax58*
> 
> You should get yourself one of the X5XX chips man. That L5639 doesn't do the X58 chipset justice


I have an X5650 sitting on my desk at home, along with a whole new loop with 2x480mm rads waiting to be installed in an enthoo. It's all a matter of time. Oh and now I have to wait for a GTX 980 block to be released too. This build has been going absolutely nowhere since about March.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezax58*
> 
> No problem. It's partially my fault as well, I need to post on this forum more often so people can recognize me lol.
> Longest lasting system I've had and that says alot lol.


Yeah it's all coming back to me. I remember you now. This has been a fairly quick year. You were throughout the X5660 Review topic. I still have no clue how long I'm going to rock the X58 platform. It's still more than enough for a lot of task I perform.
Quote:


> You should get yourself one of the X5XX chips man. That L5639 doesn't do the X58 chipset justice


HEY! I love my L5639. It does the platform justice. It was simply made for it extremely low power features [60W TDP], but still packs performance. Hell 3.4Ghz - 3.9Ghz is pretty much all you need and more than enough for for everyday tasks and gaming. I managed to hit 4.2Ghz with my L5639. It was fun benchmarking that CPU. I might re-install it and run some more test on it. I enjoyed the tighter RAM timings I could pull off with it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salted_cashews*
> 
> So how bout those x58 chipsets huh


Looks like their still handing in their nearly 6 years after release. Looking at the snail pace we are on.......hmmm....I'm sure the X58 will get 10 solid years.


----------



## salted_cashews

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Looks like their still handing in their nearly 6 years after release. Looking at the snail pace we are on.......hmmm....I'm sure the X58 will get 10 solid years.


Oh that comment was mainly to get back on topic lol, people were debating the ins and outs of a GPU that hadn't been released yet.

This is a sacred place for the best intel platform ever. I know I'll still be sporting mine for another 3 years and this is my go to place for information even if I don't constantly post here.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Oh that comment was mainly to get back on topic lol


Yeah I figured that out when you posted it.

I guess the side talk isn't so bad. Since that's what we will be installing in our rigs soon. I know we want to keep it X58 and Xeon only, but I'm all for tech discussion. Especially when it comes to GPUs and\or the latest tech.

Man I love those cats in your profile pic. lmao. I've been up programming half the night. X58+Xeon+RAID-0 SSD+ x2RAID-0 HDDs = greatness. The workflow is so good. Good night







.


----------



## jihe

There's nothing really special about triple channnel kits. Just get 3x 2g sticks and most likely they'd work together. Helps a bit if they are the same brand and similar models.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Yeah I figured that out when you posted it.
> 
> I guess the side talk isn't so bad. Since that's what we will be installing in our rigs soon. I know we want to keep it X58 and Xeon only, but I'm all for tech discussion. Especially when it comes to GPUs and\or the latest tech.
> 
> Man I love those cats in your profile pic. lmao. I've been up programming half the night. X58+Xeon+RAID-0 SSD+ x2RAID-0 HDDs = greatness. The workflow is so good. Good night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Just don't talk about mainstream platforms here :v
Nice. x2 RAID0 HDDs?! You mad?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> There's nothing really special about triple channnel kits. Just get 3x 2g sticks and most likely they'd work together. Helps a bit if they are the same brand and similar models.


If your board doesn't have indy channel settings then bad luck but most do I believe.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Nice. x2 RAID0 HDDs?! You mad?


Actually I am! Not really. They move plenty of data pretty damn fast now. Everything is setup in pairs. SDD+SDD \ HDD+HDD \ HDD+HDD. It's a win win situation. Especially for the programs I use. Although backups take a short while since I only have a 7200RPM backup 4GB and a 2GB . I'm going to setup up a RAID 5 backup solution eventually. That'll make backing up data much faster and easier.

Transferring data between the first HDD RAID- 0 and the second HDD RAID-0 is pretty damn good now:



The speeds are very consistent. The SSD RAID-0 just manhandles anything I throw at it.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Actually I am! Not really. They move plenty of data pretty damn fast now. Everything is setup in pairs. SDD+SDD \ HDD+HDD \ HDD+HDD. It's a win win situation. Especially for the programs I use. Although backups take a short while since I only have a 7200RPM backup 4GB and a 2GB . I'm going to setup up a RAID 5 backup solution eventually. That'll make backing up data much faster and easier.
> 
> Transferring data between the first HDD RAID- 0 and the second HDD RAID-0 is pretty damn good now:
> 
> 
> 
> The speeds are very consistent. The SSD RAID-0 just manhandles anything I throw at it.


Yeah, I recently decided to retire all my current SSD's, and going to throw in 4 Samsung 850's. Not sure why, but even with two Samsung 840's in R0 the max transfer speeds do not hit the max I have had in the past. With 4 of my old OCZ Vertex's my system always hit 700 MB/s (over theoretical limits), but now I barely hit 600 with two of the fastest drives. So, I am going back to 4 drives because I think my system just felt at its best back then. Or maybe the original barefoot controller was really that good in raid 0 on ICH.

My motherboard just sucks in AHCI mode...


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, I recently decided to retire all my current SSD's, and going to throw in 4 Samsung 850's. Not sure why, but even with two Samsung 840's in R0 the max transfer speeds do not hit the max I have had in the past. With 4 of my old OCZ Vertex's my system always hit 700 MB/s (over theoretical limits), but now I barely hit 600 with two of the fastest drives. So, I am going back to 4 drives because I think my system just felt at its best back then. Or maybe the original barefoot controller was really that good in raid 0 on ICH.
> 
> My motherboard just sucks in AHCI mode...


Did you say something about bad? Check out the read speeds i'm getting ...

Used to be worse.
Actually thinking about it what the heck was in the background when I did the screenshot?!
It's not the SSD's fault I'm getting 279 by the way.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

It may be the controllers fault or the drivers fault in fact. Maybe 5 years ago 4 new barefoot drives using the older drivers just did a better job of pushing it. Now my board is updated to the very latest Intel OROM, very latest drivers, and a different OS, and has aged of course. However, there is no way for me to know until I put 4 identical drives back on it again.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Actually I am! Not really. They move plenty of data pretty damn fast now. Everything is setup in pairs. SDD+SDD \ HDD+HDD \ HDD+HDD. It's a win win situation. Especially for the programs I use. Although backups take a short while since I only have a 7200RPM backup 4GB and a 2GB . I'm going to setup up a RAID 5 backup solution eventually. That'll make backing up data much faster and easier.
> 
> Transferring data between the first HDD RAID- 0 and the second HDD RAID-0 is pretty damn good now:
> 
> 
> 
> The speeds are very consistent. The SSD RAID-0 just manhandles anything I throw at it.


I was thinking why not use RAID 10? But I remembered it's not common on most boards.


----------



## Kana-Maru

My board supports RAID 10 as well. I'll probably setup RAID 10 before the year ends. I just wanted to setup two completely separated Partitions.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> It may be the controllers fault or the drivers fault in fact. Maybe 5 years ago 4 new barefoot drives using the older drivers just did a better job of pushing it. Now my board is updated to the very latest Intel OROM, very latest drivers, and a different OS, and has aged of course. However, there is no way for me to know until I put 4 identical drives back on it again.


What's the version? I'll check my OROM.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What's the version? I'll check my OROM.


I'm using v13.2.0.2134


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, I recently decided to retire all my current SSD's, and going to throw in 4 Samsung 850's. Not sure why, but even with two Samsung 840's in R0 the max transfer speeds do not hit the max I have had in the past. With 4 of my old OCZ Vertex's my system always hit 700 MB/s (over theoretical limits), but now I barely hit 600 with two of the fastest drives. So, I am going back to 4 drives because I think my system just felt at its best back then. Or maybe the original barefoot controller was really that good in raid 0 on ICH.
> 
> My motherboard just sucks in AHCI mode...


I'm considering getting some Samsung drives. I finally found a good and working OROM with TRIM and all of that good stuff. It still gives me decent speeds. Do you actually "need" 4 SSDs for anything in particular or is it just for the novelty and games etc.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I'm considering getting some Samsung drives. I finally found a good and working OROM with TRIM and all of that good stuff. It still gives me decent speeds. Do you actually "need" 4 SSDs for anything in particular or is it just for the novelty and games etc.


No, its because I have the only x58 mobo that seems to be faster/snappier in RAID0, even though all the reviews says otherwise. However, hands down if I put a brand new super fast SSD on it in AHCI and then install windows or linux on the single drive etc, it just does not feel the same. I can easily "sense" the difference, just like a gamer claims they can "feel" the difference going from 60hz to 120hz, even though scientific studies has shown otherwise. Still at 120hz I can feel the difference in movie playback. Using RAID0, with 2 or 3 drives just does not "feel" the same to me as 4 drives did. My general Windows usage was MUCH snappier, and transfers were almost 700 MB/s, which is above the claimed 600 MB/s theoretical (It is 600 right?, I forget now after all these years, lol).

I would like at least 512GB OS drive, so I would go with 4 x 128's, or 2 x 256's. My next purchase will be four 128's, lol. Thankfully after 10 (or more) years of raiding, dozens and dozens of drives, I have not had a single incident of corruption or a single ssd/hdd go bad while it was a member disk. I did have ONE Vertex go bad when my Thinkpad laptop went to sleep (kernel panic) and I was able to bring it back to life with a firmware flashing procedure. Other than that, on my main rig RAID has been flawless for me for a very long time now. Besides, I need to know...


----------



## Kana-Maru

I think it is 600MB\s. I can't remember either. My HDDs in RAID-0 are great. I didn't expect a huge jump like this. They are getting around 300+ Read\Write. The Reads are actually in the 450+MB\s. The SSDs were at a price I couldn't pass up. They are good as well. I still want a pair of Samsung drives though. Want and need are two different things though







.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Want and need are two different things though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well I NEED to put off upgrading my entire system for a very long time.







every little BIT counts... In fact, If I knew it would work on this old system, I would adopt PCI-e SSD's instead...


----------



## Firehawk

SATA I is 150MB/s, SATA II is 300MB/s, SATA III is 600MB/s per port. This is why single drives on SATA III max out around 550 or so. Theoretically you can get 600 with a 2 drive RAID, but I wouldn't count on it. A 4 drive array could potentially do 1200.

If you really want performance, get your Samsung 850s and put them in a couple of these. Max read with 4 drives at 1710MB/s







.......yes please.

Edit: Probably cheaper and faster to get a drop in RAID card from LSI or Adaptec. But I think the Sonnet solution offers Trim support, whereas those companies don't yet.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> SATA I is 150MB/s, SATA II is 300MB/s, SATA III is 600MB/s per port. This is why single drives on SATA III max out around 550 or so. Theoretically you can get 600 with a 2 drive RAID, but I wouldn't count on it. A 4 drive array could potentially do 1200.
> 
> If you really want performance, get your Samsung 850s and put them in a couple of these. Max read with 4 drives at 1710MB/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......yes please.
> 
> Edit: Probably cheaper and faster to get a drop in RAID card from LSI or Adaptec. But I think the Sonnet solution offers Trim support, whereas those companies don't yet.


Yeah, I was thinking of the RevoDrive 350, or the Intel P3700. The new Revo is only about $500 now and has built in 4 x raid0 and a PCI-e 2.0 8x connector. I hate really hot raid cards though, and already been through several of those. I'd go with a fantastic LSI card if I could figure out how to water cool it, lol... But that means spending just as much on the card, then buying the SSD's. Or I guess I could get two more 840's to throw on it, lol. But that is still more expensive.

I just think we need more time for more PCIe products to come out.


----------



## Firehawk

You could try one of the Dell/HP/IBM rebrands of LSI raid cards. They go fairly cheap used on ebay as far as I've heard. There's a thread dedicated to them in the storage section, I think.

Watercooling should be fairly achievable with a universal chipset block, or maybe a video card block. Obviously not full cover, but I'm not a stickler for that.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> Theoretically you can get 600 with a 2 drive RAID, but I wouldn't count on it.


Well yeah that's what we were talking about. At least I was. 600MB\s = x2 SSD RAID-0. The highest I've benched was 559 MB/s. Not bad and still more than enough.

Thanks for the recommendation as well. Those PCI cards are definitely something to check out. I'm sure some people will want SATA-III support + speed on the older platform.


----------



## greywarden

I had an Asus RAIDR, that is one product I will never buy again. The whole process of installing OS on it was a pita. Then it just crashed on me about 3 months later, it was fine, but I had to attempt to re-install windows again and just gave up. That's the first reason why I sold off that rig, and now that I'm building a new one, I'm reluctant to even run a RAID0 setup with SSDs, I'll probably just buy a single 512GB 850 Pro


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Actually I am! Not really. They move plenty of data pretty damn fast now. Everything is setup in pairs. SDD+SDD \ HDD+HDD \ HDD+HDD. It's a win win situation. Especially for the programs I use. Although backups take a short while since I only have a 7200RPM backup 4GB and a 2GB . I'm going to setup up a RAID 5 backup solution eventually. That'll make backing up data much faster and easier.
> 
> Transferring data between the first HDD RAID- 0 and the second HDD RAID-0 is pretty damn good now:
> 
> 
> 
> The speeds are very consistent. The SSD RAID-0 just manhandles anything I throw at it.


What!!!!

I have 2 Samsung Pro 840 512GB in Raid 0 transferring from these to my 7200 RP< WD Red drive is max 50/60 MB/s. What am I doing wrong? On my gigabyte board I use the intel ports since I was told the marvell are crap. What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> What!!!!
> 
> I have 2 Samsung Pro 840 512GB in Raid 0 transferring from these to my 7200 RP< WD Red drive is max 50/60 MB/s. What am I doing wrong? On my gigabyte board I use the intel ports since I was told the marvell are crap. What am I doing wrong here?


Are you transfering through network, or from raid partition to another drive on the same system? More info please, lol...


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Are you transfering through network, or from raid partition to another drive on the same system? More info please, lol...


From the RAid 0 (2 samsung Pro 840 512gb x2) to a 7200RPM WD Red 4TB drive


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> From the RAid 0 (2 samsung Pro 840 512gb x2) to a 7200RPM WD Red 4TB drive


OK, well you still didnt answer my question, so I'm going to assume its the same computer system and the 7200 rpm drive is internal on a sata connector. You should be doing about 50-60 if its to an external drive through esata. If its from the raid to a 7200 rpm sata HDD on the same controller (assumed intel), it should be around 50-120 depending on the HDD and its specs (My SD103J 7200RPM does 120 all day long, every day). If its from your raid0 to your networked HDD, it will be limited to the cables quality, the routers quality and specs, and the NIC cards being used. And that would definitely explain 50-60 MB/s.

If its from RAID0 to RAID0 on the same system, it will be MUCH higher. I just transferred a 2.5gb file from C drive to D (and back) in about 5 seconds flat, or it said 1.7 GB/s. Was done so fast I couldnt time it. But that was from RAID0 to RAID0 all 100% SSD's.

What is your drives rated write speed, and what kind of files are you writing?


----------



## GENXLR

My network to network transfers are 120Mb/s(which is the limit of 1000BASE T i.e. gigabit anyways)


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> OK, well you still didnt answer my question, so I'm going to assume its the same computer system and the 7200 rpm drive is internal on a sata connector. You should be doing about 50-60 if its to an external drive through esata. If its from the raid to a 7200 rpm sata HDD on the same controller (assumed intel), it should be around 50-120 depending on the HDD and its specs (My SD103J 7200RPM does 120 all day long, every day). If its from your raid0 to your networked HDD, it will be limited to the cables quality, the routers quality and specs, and the NIC cards being used. And that would definitely explain 50-60 MB/s.
> 
> If its from RAID0 to RAID0 on the same system, it will be MUCH higher. I just transferred a 2.5gb file from C drive to D (and back) in about 5 seconds flat, or it said 1.7 GB/s. Was done so fast I couldnt time it. But that was from RAID0 to RAID0 all 100% SSD's.
> 
> What is your drives rated write speed, and what kind of files are you writing?


Its all internal.

I have 3 WD Red 3TB NAS drives in the Intel ports (not Marvel)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236344

Most of the files range from photos to large 5-10GB Blu ray movies. The WD Red to WD Red transfers tend to be:

1.File Wolf of Wall street:
WD Red NAS 3TB drive to C:\ Raid 0 drive Avg speed 100-110MB

2.File Wolf of Wall street:
WD Red NAS 3TB drive to WD Red Nas drive Avg speed 110-112MB

Seems I was off in my calculations but dont these numbers still come off as low? The file I used was a 14GB Blu ray of Wolf of Wall Street

Edit: I tried sending a folder from my Raid 0 drive to a WD Red NAS drive and it averaged around 80-120 for files. a 2GB file transfered in 3 secs I take it this is normal?

When I took a normal page file that was 12GB it started at 700MB/Sec then went to 500 then settled at 175


----------



## Firehawk

You're limited by the speed of a single mechanical drive. Other than putting a second drive in RAID 0, or a RAID 5 with all 3 drives, there's not much that will improve speeds.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> What!!!!
> 
> I have 2 Samsung Pro 840 512GB in Raid 0 transferring from these to my 7200 RP< WD Red drive is max 50/60 MB/s. What am I doing wrong? On my gigabyte board I use the intel ports since I was told the marvell are crap. What am I doing wrong here?


The Marvell port isn't crap, it's pretty decent for single drives [SSDs benefit more than HDDs]. It only becomes crap when you attempt to use more than one drive. I'm not sure if there is a modded OROM for them yet, AFAIK they don't support TRIM. Well then again I think some hackers did finally get TRIM to work on the Marvell controller. I can't remember.

The only thing that is different is that I'm running two RAID-0 with two HDD pairs. You are running a single drive from what I gather.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> My network to network transfers are 120Mb/s(which is the limit of 100BASE T i.e. gigabit anyways)


Yeah that is what my Network does too, but on large files it sometimes slows down to the 50-60 range, for a few spurts and then jumps back up to 120'ish. I had hoped having DrivePool in performance mode on my server would have made it faster, but there were no improvements.

I've been thinking seriously about buying a Intel Smackover, throwing a x5650 into it (if it can recognize it), overclocking to about 3.5 or so, throwing in my intel NIC card and a new SSD for the server OS and seeing if I can improve upon that. But like you said it may be limited by the router/switches/nic limits.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> The Marvell port isn't crap, it's pretty decent for single drives [SSDs benefit more than HDDs]. It only becomes crap when you attempt to use more than one drive. I'm not sure if there is a modded OROM for them yet, AFAIK they don't support TRIM. Well then again I think some hackers did finally get TRIM to work on the Marvell controller. I can't remember.
> 
> The only thing that is different is that I'm running two RAID-0 with two HDD pairs. You are running a single drive from what I gather.


And they are not wise to use for a boot drive those marvells


----------



## GENXLR




----------



## loop16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah that is what my Network does too, but on large files it sometimes slows down to the 50-60 range, for a few spurts and then jumps back up to 120'ish. I had hoped having DrivePool in performance mode on my server would have made it faster, but there were no improvements.
> 
> I've been thinking seriously about buying a Intel Smackover, throwing a x5650 into it (if it can recognize it), overclocking to about 3.5 or so, throwing in my intel NIC card and a new SSD for the server OS and seeing if I can improve upon that. But like you said it may be limited by the router/switches/nic limits.


Intel Smackover You mean intel dx58so right?
DONT buy this mainboard, maybe its the worst board i ve ever used.
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-1674019/intel-dx58so-posting.html
https://communities.intel.com/thread/3430
https://communities.intel.com/message/161415
http://www.computing.net/answers/hardware/dx58so-wont-bootpost-recover-and-continuously-reboots/91111.html
i think is enough, if you google it you ll be amazed with the tons of info about this mobo
Anyway with mine it couldn't recognize Xeon L5639 with the latest bios.
With i7 920 this mobo could work ony at stock speeds, other than that if you try to overclock i7 after a lot of effort i reach 3.75 max, The same chip in evga 3x sli was working for 3 years at 4.2 Ghz and it was 920C0 (overclocks worse than D0), BUT dx58so with i7 overclocked was working stable as losng as you din't shutdown or restarting your pc if oyu do system was restarting at default speeds due to a setting option in bios called "failsafe watchdog" if you make the wrong to disable this oprion the motherboard when as i mention reatart or shutdown your pv in the next startup the pc was like DEAD, like a motherboard fail all fans spinning BUT no beeps no nothing like a bios bad flash
The ONLY option you had was to clear cmos with pulling out the battery and even r psu dissconnect from mobo, after that, and at least 4 hours pc was starting fine, if you were trying to start e.g. after 20 minutes, nothing was happening, i try 2 revisions of this board. in X58 platform i try mobos from DFI, EVGA, ASUS GIGABYTE, and all of them was fine with my prefear to Asus, BUT intel mobo is Crap, i dont understand hoew thw company which mades these amazing cpus built this. I dont know about Dx58SO2, but in the net i read some similar info, i believe this board has an error from the factory, at least GO AWAY from this


----------



## DividebyZERO

I just spent a lot of time beating my head against the wall. X58 and R9 290x were about as compatible as a round peg and a square hole. I ended up having to load the PT1 bios on my primary r9 290x. I kept getting BSOD 0xa0000001 on desktop and web browsing. It looks like it's a power play / downclocking/voltage issue. I think some people discusses it on Hardforums. It's so sad because getting a 6 core Xeon for 70$ and keeping the life in the x58 going a little longer. Even with just 1 290x enabled i kept getting BSOD's until i got PT1 bios loaded. While i havent done long testing yet before i was getting the BSOD every 5-15 minutes.

I will now for the heck of it check out multi gpu scaling and x58/cpu. I still love my x58 and if i do get some spare coin i will nab some 980gtx's sometime soon.
If anyone has X58 and 970/980 SLI i would love to see benches. Someone did a quick firestrike run with two 980's on a xeon but i'm not sure it was x58 though. Might have been a server board.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> Intel Smackover You mean intel dx58so right?
> DONT buy this mainboard, maybe its the worst board i ve ever used.
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-1674019/intel-dx58so-posting.html
> https://communities.intel.com/thread/3430
> https://communities.intel.com/message/161415
> http://www.computing.net/answers/hardware/dx58so-wont-bootpost-recover-and-continuously-reboots/91111.html
> i think is enough, if you google it you ll be amazed with the tons of info about this mobo
> Anyway with mine it couldn't recognize Xeon L5639 with the latest bios.
> With i7 920 this mobo could work ony at stock speeds, other than that if you try to overclock i7 after a lot of effort i reach 3.75 max, The same chip in evga 3x sli was working for 3 years at 4.2 Ghz and it was 920C0 (overclocks worse than D0), BUT dx58so with i7 overclocked was working stable as losng as you din't shutdown or restarting your pc if oyu do system was restarting at default speeds due to a setting option in bios called "failsafe watchdog" if you make the wrong to disable this oprion the motherboard when as i mention reatart or shutdown your pv in the next startup the pc was like DEAD, like a motherboard fail all fans spinning BUT no beeps no nothing like a bios bad flash
> The ONLY option you had was to clear cmos with pulling out the battery and even r psu dissconnect from mobo, after that, and at least 4 hours pc was starting fine, if you were trying to start e.g. after 20 minutes, nothing was happening, i try 2 revisions of this board. in X58 platform i try mobos from DFI, EVGA, ASUS GIGABYTE, and all of them was fine with my prefear to Asus, BUT intel mobo is Crap, i dont understand hoew thw company which mades these amazing cpus built this. I dont know about Dx58SO2, but in the net i read some similar info, i believe this board has an error from the factory, at least GO AWAY from this


It wasn't built by Intel, it was built by either Asrock or Foxconn. Intel does not build motherboards.

Thanks for the first hand experience.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> I just spent a lot of time beating my head against the wall. X58 and R9 290x were about as compatible as a round peg and a square hole. I ended up having to load the PT1 bios on my primary r9 290x. I kept getting BSOD 0xa0000001 on desktop and web browsing. It looks like it's a power play / downclocking/voltage issue. I think some people discusses it on Hardforums. It's so sad because getting a 6 core Xeon for 70$ and keeping the life in the x58 going a little longer. Even with just 1 290x enabled i kept getting BSOD's until i got PT1 bios loaded. While i havent done long testing yet before i was getting the BSOD every 5-15 minutes.
> 
> I will now for the heck of it check out multi gpu scaling and x58/cpu. I still love my x58 and if i do get some spare coin i will nab some 980gtx's sometime soon.
> If anyone has X58 and 970/980 SLI i would love to see benches. Someone did a quick firestrike run with two 980's on a xeon but i'm not sure it was x58 though. Might have been a server board.


See I knew it had troubles. I bet the NVIDIA cards would work though. Even 3 980's might do better on x58 than 4 290x would.


----------



## loop16

Οκ asrock or foxconn like the movie dump and dumper THIS explains everythinhg OK thanks for the info


----------



## FragZero

I just joined the X58 club!

Sold

2700K
P8Z68 deluxe

Bought (not arrived yet)

x5650
GA-X58A-UD5 Rev 2
1x8gb ballistix tacitcal

Will get 2 additional cores - better pci-e lane distribution - better layout for my case. I have also been wanting to upgrade my SSD's to a single 256gb one, will get a pci-e ssd so no more need for Sata3.

Now i have a few concerns

Will the 3x8gb setup be usable? It should run (the mobo has been tested with 48gb) but will i be able to get a decent overclock?

And what's my max multiplier? This is quite confusing to me. 2.66ghz baseclock or x20. Turbo 3.06ghz or x23. I read that the max turbo is 2 core only but will i able to run it at x22? Or how does this work?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> I just joined the X58 club!
> 
> Sold
> 
> 2700K
> P8Z68 deluxe
> 
> Bought (not arrived yet)
> 
> x5650
> GA-X58A-UD5 Rev 2
> 1x8gb ballistix tacitcal
> 
> Will get 2 additional cores - better pci-e lane distribution - better layout for my case. I have also been wanting to upgrade my SSD's to a single 256gb one, will get a pci-e ssd so no more need for Sata3.
> 
> Now i have a few concerns
> 
> Will the 3x8gb setup be usable? It should run (the mobo has been tested with 48gb) but will i be able to get a decent overclock?
> 
> And what's my max multiplier? This is quite confusing to me. 2.66ghz baseclock or x20. Turbo 3.06ghz or x23. I read that the max turbo is 2 core only but will i able to run it at x22? Or how does this work?


What do you mean get 2 additional cores 
You need at least dual-channel so the CPU won't be bottlenecked ... You can try 3x8. 1600 will do.
I am able to pull off x22 on all cores on my EX58-UD5 so no worries of that.


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What do you mean get 2 additional cores
> You need at least dual-channel so the CPU won't be bottlenecked ... You can try 3x8. 1600 will do.
> I am able to pull off x22 on all cores on my EX58-UD5 so no worries of that.


2700k = quadcore sandybridge with HT
x5650 = hexacore westmere with HT

2 more cores or 4 more threads









And i already had 2 8gb dimm's, soon i will have 3









Okay so i will have the x22 multiplier!


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> See I knew it had troubles. I bet the NVIDIA cards would work though. Even 3 980's might do better on x58 than 4 290x would.


You think two 7970s would work ok, or is this problem just unique to R9 290Xs?


----------



## GENXLR

The raid controller on my old D5400XS on the Intel ESB was a monster. Wish they made them like that for consumer boards


----------



## greywarden

I've got a hater on a Skyrim thread, seems to think dual GTX 980s would "be a major bottleneck" is there anyone that has dual top end GPUs that can disprove their [wrong] opinion? Or will it be an actual real bottleneck?


----------



## GENXLR

I hope you are kidding. the 980 is comparable to the 780 and in some cases the 780ti


----------



## justinyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I hope you are kidding. the 980 is comparable to the 780 and in some cases the 780ti


Nope, actually the 980 is comparable to the 780ti.


----------



## spdaimon

seconded.
If anything, I would think that they were refering to the cpu, but my 2600k with 780 TIs ran Skyrim just fine with the Ultra mod, and a few others. Don't remember the FPS exactly, its been a few months and I've since moved to a 4790k, so my set up isnt the same.
The 2600K is only slightly higher in performance the X5650, according to CPUBoss, but IMO thats just the difference in Ghz between the two. The extra L2 helps and an add bump in speed and the X5650 would beat the 2600K. He's just trolling.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> You think two 7970s would work ok, or is this problem just unique to R9 290Xs?


Its the bridgless crossfire on the 290/290x. I've seen someone on [H] having to use a modded bios in order to use it in the SR-2's chipset/X58. I don't know too much about it but I know there's a fix for it. Also 7970s/280x shouldn't have the same issue because of the crossfire bridge on the GPU.


----------



## spdaimon

oh, I see. Didn't realize high-end cards like that would be bridgeless...so the drivers and PCIe bandwidth comes into play. None of which I know anything about. I was going to do something similar with my Z87 board and a couple Sapphire low-profile 7750s to make a decent slim LAN gaming rig. Case was too loud, so I changed plans.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> oh, I see. Didn't realize high-end cards like that would be bridgeless...so the drivers and PCIe bandwidth comes into play. None of which I know anything about. I was going to do something similar with my Z87 board and a couple Sapphire low-profile 7750s to make a decent slim LAN gaming rig. Case was too loud, so I changed plans.


Yeah its pretty cool, that's why multi GPU scaling is nice on the 290/290x. But its a bear to configure on certain x58 boards. Some get it working others don't. I don't know too much about it. i'll probably pick up another cheap 670, since I got one for $100.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> You think two 7970s would work ok, or is this problem just unique to R9 290Xs?


I had 2x 7970's and a 7970+7950 in Xfire on my RIIIE, no issues at all.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2782156
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Its the bridgless crossfire on the 290/290x. I've seen someone on [H] having to use a modded bios in order to use it in the SR-2's chipset/X58. I don't know too much about it but I know there's a fix for it. Also 7970s/280x shouldn't have the same issue because of the crossfire bridge on the GPU.


That would explain it, so far I've read only the 290 series have shown this issue, and those are the only bridgeless cards. Maybe something about how X58 manages PCI-E lanes is the issue, as X79 didn't had that many issues with that, and dual X16 PCIE 2.0 lanes would be equal to dual X8 PCIE 3.0 lanes in terms of bandwidth. However, my X58 rig has been Nvidia based ever since I downgraded to LGA1155 then upgraded to LGA2011, and I have no bridgeless cards to test.

I wonder how would you trick the BIOS into "replacing" the Intel X58 IOH with an Intel 5520, and if you would gain other workstation-only capabilities, or if that part is lasered out of the chipset.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I had 2x 7970's and a 7970+7950 in Xfire on my RIIIE, no issues at all.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2782156
> That would explain it, so far I've read only the 290 series have shown this issue, and those are the only bridgeless cards. Maybe something about how X58 manages PCI-E lanes is the issue, as X79 didn't had that many issues with that, and dual X16 PCIE 2.0 lanes would be equal to dual X8 PCIE 3.0 lanes in terms of bandwidth. However, my X58 rig has been Nvidia based ever since I downgraded to LGA1155 then upgraded to LGA2011, and I have no bridgeless cards to test.
> 
> I wonder how would you trick the BIOS into "replacing" the Intel X58 IOH with an Intel 5520, and if you would gain other workstation-only capabilities, or if that part is lasered out of the chipset.


I wouldn't bother, since workstation 1366 boards even 2p ones can be found for cheap on eBay.

Also never heard anyone doing that.


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinyou*
> 
> Nope, actually the 980 is comparable to the 780ti.


Untrue. It has shown in few(not all) cases to perform worse, such as those of texture fill rate, memory bus throughput, and double precision processing power. By no means, is it a bad card, for that pricetag and perf, the 700 cards can kiss themselves goodbye. A cheap card plus low tdp and high perf? The anandtech forums idiots must feel pretty stupid after starting this whole thread claiming the 880(980) was gonna cost 1300$ XD


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Untrue. It has shown in few(not all) cases to perform worse, such as those of texture fill rate, memory bus throughput, and double precision processing power. By no means, is it a bad card, for that pricetag and perf, the 700 cards can kiss themselves goodbye. A cheap card plus low tdp and high perf? The anandtech forums idiots must feel pretty stupid after starting this whole thread claiming the 880(980) was gonna cost 1300$ XD


It does clock really high, and for those who aren't on GK110 or on Hawaii, this is a pretty good upgrade. And yeah this being on the 28nm node and it comes it at a pretty compelling price.

But for all of us who are broke, I think I'll be on the lookout for some cheap 280x


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> I wouldn't bother, since workstation 1366 boards even 2p ones can be found for cheap on eBay.
> 
> Also never heard anyone doing that.


Well, that was what I understood. It would make a nice experiment, to have a "server" chipset on an overclocking motherboard, like what Gigabyte did with the GA-X79S-UP5.

And do those motherboards let you OC? AFAIK, the only server-oriented 2P motherboard that lets you overclock is the SR-2, and those are still worth a pretty penny. And the 1P server motherboards that come to my mind (mainly Supermicro) don't really have OCing capabilities.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Untrue. It has shown in few(not all) cases to perform worse, such as those of texture fill rate, memory bus throughput, and double precision processing power. By no means, is it a bad card, for that pricetag and perf, the 700 cards can kiss themselves goodbye. A cheap card plus low tdp and high perf? The anandtech forums idiots must feel pretty stupid after starting this whole thread claiming the 880(980) was gonna cost 1300$ XD


I'm angered at Nvidia at the very blatant DP crippling (1/32 of SP, really?!) but that 970 does offer an upgrade against my aging 470 with a much more compelling price.
If only the 780's/780Ti's got a lot lower in price I would snag one instead. Sadly Titan's are still too "niche" for them to be lowered too much in price.


----------



## bill1024

The 970 is a folding at home beast


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> You think two 7970s would work ok, or is this problem just unique to R9 290Xs?


Unique to Hawaii since it's special CF works through the PCIE 3.0 bus now







I'm not sure if it's because of the PCIE 3.0 bus though ... or the fact that X58 used an indirect PCIE controller setup.
GPUs have been using CF fingers for some time now because high-end GPUs don't have the extra bandwidth they can get through 8x 2.0 busses or god help them, 4x (Those idiots attempting to install 3x CF on a non-PLX mainstream board)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I've got a hater on a Skyrim thread, seems to think dual GTX 980s would "be a major bottleneck" is there anyone that has dual top end GPUs that can disprove their [wrong] opinion? Or will it be an actual real bottleneck?

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> oh, I see. Didn't realize high-end cards like that would be bridgeless...so the drivers and PCIe bandwidth comes into play. None of which I know anything about. I was going to do something similar with my Z87 board and a couple Sapphire low-profile 7750s to make a decent slim LAN gaming rig. Case was too loud, so I changed plans.


Did you not realize there aren't any CF fingers on the Hawaii GPUs?







You can't CF without fingers on a 7970 because it was a GPU designed for PCIE 2.0 but then they changed the interface mid-way so it still CFs the normal way, the Hawaii CF is through the PCIE bus because 3.0 affords them the bandwidth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Untrue. It has shown in few(not all) cases to perform worse, such as those of texture fill rate, memory bus throughput, and double precision processing power. By no means, is it a bad card, for that pricetag and perf, the 700 cards can kiss themselves goodbye. A cheap card plus low tdp and high perf? The anandtech forums idiots must feel pretty stupid after starting this whole thread claiming the 880(980) was gonna cost 1300$ XD


Clockrate is not entirely relevant to saying "It's better because it clocks higher!" It's about the clock percentage.
Strange though as seeing the 980 is priced right next to the 290x here and the 970 priced right next to the 290. Very useful for us though and I should be getting one soon so I can give some benchmark numbers because I'll have to review them anyway
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> I wouldn't bother, since workstation 1366 boards even 2p ones can be found for cheap on eBay.
> 
> Also never heard anyone doing that.


Forget about OC'ing it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Well, that was what I understood. It would make a nice experiment, to have a "server" chipset on an overclocking motherboard, like what Gigabyte did with the GA-X79S-UP5.
> 
> And do those motherboards let you OC? AFAIK, the only server-oriented 2P motherboard that lets you overclock is the SR-2, and those are still worth a pretty penny. And the 1P server motherboards that come to my mind (mainly Supermicro) don't really have OCing capabilities.
> I'm angered at Nvidia at the very blatant DP crippling (1/32 of SP, really?!) but that 970 does offer an upgrade against my aging 470 with a much more compelling price.
> If only the 780's/780Ti's got a lot lower in price I would snag one instead. Sadly Titan's are still too "niche" for them to be lowered too much in price.


That's why it has power consumption the figures you see ... DP Crippling is a result of that. If I were to use 980s no way in hell are they going to render anything nearly as fast as my 280x which has power consumption of a ... BOOM. 7850








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> 
> The 970 is a folding at home beast


[email protected] has nothing to do with DP just so you're aware. It's very useful for OpenCL compute stuff which the AMD Cards are a million times more powerful at.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> seconded.
> If anything, I would think that they were refering to the cpu, but my 2600k with 780 TIs ran Skyrim just fine with the Ultra mod, and a few others. Don't remember the FPS exactly, its been a few months and I've since moved to a 4790k, so my set up isnt the same.
> The 2600K is only slightly higher in performance the X5650, according to CPUBoss, but IMO thats just the difference in Ghz between the two. The extra L2 helps and an add bump in speed and the X5650 would beat the 2600K. He's just trolling.


Not sure if they're trolling ... Like I said before @ 3.6GHz they will beat a 4.4GHz 4770k. That's just how lazy and feckless Intel has become in not pursuing performance, instead they make an abomination of HW-E. Power efficient? Nope. Just really hard to OC and still a power hungry thing.


----------



## bill1024

Here is just one sample of what people are seeing .I have not seen any card produce this kind of points.
Quote
"Wow,269K on Core 17 with 1 GTX980. That is 120K more a day than my Titan" ( 150k PPD seems a tad low to me
, stock speed maybe.)
Another
With 15% completed on two project 9201, both cards are hovering around a tpf of 1 min 37 sec, which translates into about 330k each. I'm using a +75 gpu offset and pulling only 388 watts from the wall. With winter fast approaching, I might have to use my furnace this year since these cards won't be heating my house

Also core 15 are doing 89,000 PPD core 15 are dogs in the PPD department.

So there is a 970or two coming in my future . But with all the x58 stuff I just bought for BOINC, mmmmm Christmas is coming.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> You think two 7970s would work ok, or is this problem just unique to R9 290Xs?


Like others have already mentioned, it is probably bridgeless cards that have problems on our x58 based mobos. And I now have no clue if the NF200 based boards or non-NF200 based boards matter any.

However, I'm thinking no matter what AMD does here soon, that the 980 is yet another 8800 GTX Rabbit pulled from their hats, and the 970? OH MY LOL! But I'm going to wait to see what AMD has to say on the 25th and then more than likely get a 980. If down the road it somehow can't handle my 1080p TV or my 1440p monitor (I can't imagine that ever happening), I will simply get another and SLI them, if I can.

What I want to see from AMD to keep me on their side?
*1. Same power reduction as Maxwell at LEAST.*
2. Same gaming FPS performance at LEAST.
3. Higher or same compute speed as the 290X.
4. And something similar to that NVIDIA DSR feature (this is actually #2 of importance to me). My jaws dropped on this one, just like all the reviewers, an absolutely PERFECT feature for people who have their cards connected to premium 1080p TV's.

Reading about twenty or so 980 reviews the last few days (and getting a headache doing it), I must say the 980 is the most amazing card given the fact NVIDIA has had no new process to work with in nearly 4 years. Still 28nm? Only pure engineering prowess created this thing. The power reductions alone are mind boggling me, let alone I can now run 4K games on my 1080p TV and it be fully supported by NVIDIA's drivers? SERIOUSLY, official downsampling? WOW! The reviewers said it looked nothing short of pure Bluray and their jaws dropped IN A GAME at 32 FPS 4K, and it couldn't even be compared to hacked downsampling. My video card spends much of its time connected to a $2500 1080P 120HZ TV, so this feature alone is a gigantic massive plus for me. What this means is I can probably get NETFLIX 4K streaming someday and not have to buy a new TV. And yes it would make the PQ MUCH MUCH better because it will take me from Netflix's 5800Kbps streams to their upcoming 15,000Kbps streams (three times the video data, and just under bluray). My super charged SXRD shines when more bit rate is thrown at it. AMD must have the exact same driver implemented jaw dropping DSR experience with their 300 series, or better, and at LEAST the same power requirements and no more than two 6-pin power connectors PERIOD. If it isn't every bit as cool, every bit as quiet, and every bit as fast at everything, I am going to switch sides. Compute power alone is not enough. I like folding, but its not the only reason I want to stay AMD, so I need them to give me more reason to stay. I am beginning to learn that fancy architectures on paper are not what we need, *we need results*. When will GCN give us those results, because I have as of yet not seen it?

AND the reviewers never once heard the 980 fans ramp up during folding or mining or gaming. That alone merits my money, because I HATE NOISE. Secondly, I want to stop using full cover waterblocks on my GPU, not only are they expensive, they slightly reduce the cooling efficiency of my CPU. I have been water cooling my GPU's ever since it was first conceived of for one reason, to remove the noisy fans, and I'm tired of it. I want my water loop to be dedicated to my Xeon. If AMD's new powerhouse can't do any of that for me, then adios amigo. The 980 looks to be able to do all of that and more. One thing is clear, I am a fanboy, a fanboy of the best that is, but colors, manufacturers, or fancy naming schemes mean zero to me.

I'm just going to wait to see what AMD does, mainly to see if 980 has to come down in price. Because, I seriously doubt AMD has anything that takes care of all my concerns and needs.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> What I want to see from AMD to keep me on their side?
> *1. Same power reduction as Maxwell at LEAST.*
> 2. Same gaming FPS performance at LEAST.
> 3. Higher or same compute speed as the 290X.
> 4. And something similar to that NVIDIA DSR feature (this is actually #2 of importance to me). My jaws dropped on this one, just like all the reviewers, an absolutely PERFECT feature for people who have their cards connected to premium 1080p TV's.
> AND the reviewers never once heard the 980 fans ramp up during folding or mining or gaming. That alone merits my money, because I HATE NOISE. Secondly, I want to stop using full cover waterblocks on my GPU, not only are they expensive, they slightly reduce the cooling efficiency of my CPU. I have been water cooling my GPU's ever since it was first conceived of for one reason, to remove the noisy fans, and I'm tired of it. I want my water loop to be dedicated to my Xeon. If AMD's new powerhouse can't do any of that for me, then adios amigo. The 980 looks to be able to do all of that and more. One thing is clear, I am a fanboy, a fanboy of the best that is, but colors, manufacturers, or fancy naming schemes mean zero to me.
> 
> I'm just going to wait to see what AMD does, mainly to see if 980 has to come down in price. Because, I seriously doubt AMD has anything that takes care of all my concerns and needs.


Same power consumption and same compute speed ... Mighty impossible.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Compute speed is already good enough on both sides of the war for me as it is. And there is no reason for "me" to believe AMD isn't just as good with engineering the GCN to save as much power as Maxwell. Maybe GCN 2.0 won't be able to do that but maybe GCN 3.0 or 3.1, or 5.0, lol... I can be hopeful.

Either way, energy usage is now a main concern of this family of mine. We are hell bent on trying to cut in half our energy consumption, and we are very close. The more we cut the more the power company pays us.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> The Marvell port isn't crap, it's pretty decent for single drives [SSDs benefit more than HDDs]. It only becomes crap when you attempt to use more than one drive. I'm not sure if there is a modded OROM for them yet, AFAIK they don't support TRIM. Well then again I think some hackers did finally get TRIM to work on the Marvell controller. I can't remember.
> The only thing that is different is that I'm running two RAID-0 with two HDD pairs. You are running a single drive from what I gather.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> And they are not wise to use for a boot drive those marvells


Yeah I have 2 SSDS in Raid 0 for a boot drive not wise to go that route will stay on the intel ports until Skylake I guess...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> I just joined the X58 club!
> Bought (not arrived yet)
> x5650
> GA-X58A-UD5 Rev 2
> 1x8gb ballistix tacitcal
> Will the 3x8gb setup be usable? It should run (the mobo has been tested with 48gb) but will i be able to get a decent overclock?
> And what's my max multiplier? This is quite confusing to me. 2.66ghz baseclock or x20. Turbo 3.06ghz or x23. I read that the max turbo is 2 core only but will i able to run it at x22? Or how does this work?


I went to use 6 dimms. I heard 8GB dimms could give issues at times. KAna would know better. On my board I have 6 x 2GB G Skill and they work great.

Mind if I ask what you got your Gigabyte board? Curious what deal you got.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Compute speed is already good enough on both sides of the war for me as it is. And there is no reason for "me" to believe AMD isn't just as good with engineering the GCN to save as much power as Maxwell. Maybe GCN 2.0 won't be able to do that but maybe GCN 3.0 or 3.1, or 5.0, lol... I can be hopeful.
> 
> Either way, energy usage is now a main concern of this family of mine. We are hell bent on trying to cut in half our energy consumption, and we are very close. The more we cut the more the power company pays us.


I am using SLI Titans, but I heard that Surround / High resolutions and the unlocked core of the Titans are still supreme. Figure if you take your Titan on water and O/C even higher that ram will help you. Regardless the 980 is an AMAZING card.


----------



## kckyle

you guys are so off topic!!! i came here to see comments boasting my x58 ego not ati this nvidia that!!!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I am using SLI Titans, but I heard that Surround / High resolutions and the unlocked core of the Titans are still supreme. Figure if you take your Titan on water and O/C even higher that ram will help you. Regardless the 980 is an AMAZING card.


Yeah, I dont even need anything more powerful than a 290. I only have a 24" dell 1200p, a 55" 1080p TV and someday soon a 1440p monitor. I wont be surround gaming. BUT, I do want features and I do want power savings, and I do want longevity. My 5870 actually has worked just fine for years now. I think the 980 will too, and if games do become even more challenging to process, I think going overkill now with the 980 will help it last longer for me.

Does that make sense? Anyway, we will see what happens but I have this feeling I am switching sides again. lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> you guys are so off topic!!! i came here to see comments boasting my x58 ego not ati this nvidia that!!!


Well sorry kc, but it started with compatibility questions for the x58, so it is not off topic. We need to know if the upcoming video cards are still compatible or not so get used to a lot of that here, lol. It does not mean you can't ask your x58 Xeon question.


----------



## DividebyZERO

So more testing today, ran quite a bit of Valley bench and no BSODS. So i have PT1 bios for 290x on all 4 of my gpus atm. When i switch them back to stock bios BSODS are almost immediate. Also, used different GPU as primary so it's not just one GPU doing it. This is definitely a real issue, and since the 970/980 are now out 290/290x are less likely to be run on x58. So anyways glad to experiment with this and confirm issues for others who are thinking about 290/290x on x58. I do have 2 NF200 chips on my board so i cannot confirm this happens on an X58 board without NF200. If i manage to get my hands on one i'll check it out.

For the record though PCIE 2.0 on 990FX AMD setup ran 290x 2,3,4gpus in CF fine. X79 with PCIE set in BIOS to 2.0 worked fine. So this is x58 and R9 290x/290 issue, and possible other lower end R9/R7 cards.

Hope that helps and maybe i will post some benches with this little old x5650 soon


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Is there a list of more recent sata III RAID cards that support TRIM? I'm trying to find an affordable Sata III controller. The onboard controller is fine for HDDs, but my SSD doesn't perform at it's maximum potential.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> snip
> Did you not realize there aren't any CF fingers on the Hawaii GPUs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't CF without fingers on a 7970 because it was a GPU designed for PCIE 2.0 but then they changed the interface mid-way so it still CFs the normal way, the Hawaii CF is through the PCIE bus because 3.0 affords them the bandwidth.
> Clockrate is not entirely relevant to saying "It's better because it clocks higher!" It's about the clock percentage.
> Strange though as seeing the 980 is priced right next to the 290x here and the 970 priced right next to the 290. Very useful for us though and I should be getting one soon so I can give some benchmark numbers because I'll have to review them anyway
> snip


Lol. Yea, I noticed. A friend showed me a picture of one he picked up used. I just assumed it didn't crossfire, which I thought odd.








Well, I won't be trading my 780 tis for 980s anytime soon...I need to get 4 years out of them. At least I know the X58 will handle any card I own, be it the 780tis or the 7970s. You mentioned triple crossfire. I do have 3 XFX HD7950 DD Black Editions and a Corsair 1000HX. Would it be even worth doing? Majority of the time I would be doing GPGPU stuff on it, I already got the 780s so don't need another gaming rig..although I have been know to play musical chairs. Maybe I am OT again and would be better off asking my BOINCing buddies.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Is there a list of more recent sata III RAID cards that support TRIM? I'm trying to find an affordable Sata III controller. The onboard controller is fine for HDDs, but my SSD doesn't perform at it's maximum potential.


Get a used Dell Perc6i.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> That's why it has power consumption the figures you see ... DP Crippling is a result of that. If I were to use 980s no way in hell are they going to render anything nearly as fast as my 280x which has power consumption of a ... BOOM. 7850


That's why i'll be running AMD in my main rig for quite a while. It might be a bit hotter and power hungry, but it does all I want to do, not just runs games. And with games taking advantage of GPGPU, AMD is still a better performer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> [email protected] has nothing to do with DP just so you're aware. It's very useful for OpenCL compute stuff which the AMD Cards are a million times more powerful at..


While some [email protected] apps are SP, some of the better valued calculations are DP. DP is also used on BOINC, like on [email protected], and other OpenCL stuff. Hell, even the Titan struggles with some GPGPU applications against the way older GTX 580.

Nvidia are really pushing people to buy Quadro cards if you really want to benefit from GPGPU. That is why I haven't gotten rid of my GTX 400 series cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Well, I won't be trading my 780 tis for 980s anytime soon...I need to get 4 years out of them. At least I know the X58 will handle any card I own, be it the 780tis or the 7970s. You mentioned triple crossfire. I do have 3 XFX HD7950 DD Black Editions and a Corsair 1000HX. Would it be even worth doing? Majority of the time I would be doing GPGPU stuff on it, I already got the 780s so don't need another gaming rig..although I have been know to play musical chairs. Maybe I am OT again and would be better off asking my BOINCing buddies.


Well, I was able to do trifiire 2x7970+7950 for a short while with BOINC and my [email protected] GHz, and pulled roughly 1100w off the wall running DiRT on the GPUs and 6 NFS tasks (lasieve5f & lasievef) on the CPU. All cards were at stock speeds since one was on the stock AMD cooler. Considering my PSU is platinum-rated, I was pulling ~980W from it. It might be close, but not enough for 24/7 crunching.


----------



## DaveLT

New gen R9 280x cards with Tahiti XTL pull impressively low power figures but only some cards have it equipped but I am one of the lucky ones. 130W power consumption PEAK with 1070MHz anyone?


----------



## kckyle

so i''m confused, can i run crossfore 290 on my x58 pcie 16?


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> so i''m confused, can i run crossfore 290 on my x58 pcie 16?


Some people have said they can without issue, However there are tons of people having issues with this type of config. In my case, i couldn't even get 1 card to run properly because i kept getting 0xa0000001 BSOD on desktop idle, mostly in web browser. I tried 13.12 drivers and 14.8 drivers. Nothing i did helped until i flashed the bios on my GPU with the custom PT1 bios that removes power states and lets the card stay max clocks. My board has 2 NF200 PLX chips in it. Not sure if it's just that or some boards with x58 have issues.

I have crossfire working on my system now, and it works from single to quad GPU. i just had to use a bios that runs the card wide open not allowing it to switch down to low power states. So technically yes in my case i got it to work, but for a tradeoff many others would not do. You already have an x58 board and a 290 so if thats working your in better shape than i was out the gate.


----------



## kckyle

thats funny cause i too have this 000001 bsod, i thought it was my ram or cpu cause i replaced everything except the mobo


----------



## GENXLR

odd, mine was the 0x124 BSOD


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> New gen R9 280x cards with Tahiti XTL pull impressively low power figures but only some cards have it equipped but I am one of the lucky ones. 130W power consumption PEAK with 1070MHz anyone?


That was my original plan, to wait for 900 series, then see if 290 comes down any further in price, buy into 290 and then overclock it to 290X or beyond with a full cover waterblock. However, with the extremely quiet fan on the 980 and its 130 watts less power consumption at full load, my plans seem to be changing. LOL

Cost of 290 = $400
Cost of Full Cover Block = $175

Cost of 980 = $550 (over time cost of going this option is less)

See what I mean?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> so i''m confused, can i run crossfore 290 on my x58 pcie 16?


Probably not. Not without some sort of troubles involved apparently. The debate is still out as to exactly why, but it appears that the bridgeless cards have problems running through x58 motherboards. I am still trying to grasp if it matters when using or not using NF200 chips or not. I just know a LOT of people have been forced to upgrade their systems when they purchased the 290/290X series and planned on using them on their x58 based systems. You can find threads all over with pissed off 290X users.

I wouldn't do it after being told by several of them not to. lol, now I'm waiting for 980 users to chime in on x58, haha.


----------



## kckyle

hm if thats the case i rather get a new graphic card than ditch my system. easier to sell a gpu than a mobo+cpu+ram


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> hm if thats the case i rather get a new graphic card than ditch my system. easier to sell a gpu than a mobo+cpu+ram


R9 290 is no slouch, however if your wanting to upgrade gpu there isnt really much faster gpu's right now. That of course is negated if your looking to run 2 gpu's say 970gtx in SLI. Maybe best to wait unless you really want to go Multi-gpu


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> R9 290 is no slouch, however if your wanting to upgrade gpu there isnt really much faster gpu's right now. That of course is negated if your looking to run 2 gpu's say 970gtx in SLI. Maybe best to wait unless you really want to go Multi-gpu


True, 980 seems like a decent GPU product aimed at gamers, but 970 seems more like a swift steel-toed boot aimed at the AMD nuts...


----------



## GENXLR

I was wondering when nvidia would begin the slaughtering

If amd follows nvidia's new pricing practices, hell, I'll love the new GPU market XD


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I was wondering when nvidia would begin the slaughtering
> 
> If amd follows nvidia's new pricing practices, hell, I'll love the new GPU market XD


Thats what I was thinking as well, I love when retail prices are soooo low, or price cutting for competition, it forces even the used market to respond accordingly.


----------



## GENXLR

I'm soooooooo happy right now


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> you guys are so off topic!!! i came here to see comments boasting my x58 ego not ati this nvidia that!!!


lol that's all everyone does. We have plenty of that from the past couple of months. This topic is open to anything revolving around technology and the X58. I never set any rules that would prohibit discussion about anything.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> so i''m confused, can i run crossfore 290 on my x58 pcie 16?


I believe it depends on the motherboard. Some people have no problems while others have MAJOR issues. I wish I had a pair to test out. I'm only rocking 670 SLI atm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I've got a hater on a Skyrim thread, seems to think dual GTX 980s would "be a major bottleneck" is there anyone that has dual top end GPUs that can disprove their [wrong] opinion? Or will it be an actual real bottleneck?


I personally wish I could prove him wrong. I can't being that my GTX 670 were high end. Well they are still beast. There's so many more GPUs now and upcoming to choose from.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I was wondering when nvidia would begin the slaughtering
> 
> If amd follows nvidia's new pricing practices, hell, I'll love the new GPU market XD


What worries me is the fact that AMD said no matter what NVIDIA does they have no plans to lower prices further, and they said that officially. Not sure what they are up to really. Either they are aiming their guns at Maxwell, which has yet to be seen, or they are aiming at their own feet. Could pride get in their way and make them really believe they're not in any trouble?

With statements like *"Winston Churchill loved men who grinned when fighting. AMD relishes competition. You ain't seen nothing yet"* you just gotta wonder what the heck they have up their sleeves, lol. Gosh the suspense is killing me. lol


----------



## DaveLT

http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/gpu_displays/massive_nvidia_price_drops/1
Well they will soon but like scorpion said there is no chance of them lowering prices even further.
Don't forget that AMD GPUs are not one they will mess up with, they had been steadily been great since Evergreen. Their drivers are also a hell lot better these days and on par with Nvidia, heck I hear more complaints of Nvidia drivers than I do AMD.

But they will carry on using DMA I think.


----------



## greywarden

Yeah I just saw that, but the 6GB 780 price isn't dropping, or doesn't seem to have dropped, but you can get them on eBay for $450-$500


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah Dave, I just read, somewhere, that AMD officially made a statement saying they will not be lowering prices any further, but I never confirmed it to be true. However, I'm at a loss to understand why they would say something like that, because now if you only have that last option to move towards, you can't, not without looking like a fool. So, TBH I would like to see a video or official article that has the "not changing prices" statement, because again its just a rumor imo.

NVIDIA could price their cards at anything they want and still sell them to their fans. AMD could easily do the same. However, it is still stupid business practice not to try and stay cost competitive, even if you have a lot of fans. What happens if NV suddenly decides to charge $249 for the 970 and $399 for the 980? Their sales will DOUBLE, if not triple overnight. How many sales will that cost AMD, if they are forced to stick to their guns and hold their prices? lol, I've seen it happen before, but not likely to happen again... They will make money only off of true fans in that event, which isn't enough to keep them going imo.

I hope what ever AMD does, its massive and totally amazing and surprising, and they do so at the same prices as NV. All this can result in is total bliss for all the fans on both sides, lol


----------



## loop16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> seconded.
> If anything, I would think that they were refering to the cpu, but my 2600k with 780 TIs ran Skyrim just fine with the Ultra mod, and a few others. Don't remember the FPS exactly, its been a few months and I've since moved to a 4790k, so my set up isnt the same.
> The 2600K is only slightly higher in performance the X5650, according to CPUBoss, but IMO thats just the difference in Ghz between the two. The extra L2 helps and an add bump in speed and the X5650 would beat the 2600K. He's just trolling.


Μaybe at stock speeds BUT the potential of putting these Xeon chips (L5639, X56..) in 1366 mobos is the 6 cores at first and the overclocking headroom you have, there is no reason to mess with xeons at stck speeds, other that the upgade is mediocre


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Mind if I ask what you got your Gigabyte board? Curious what deal you got.


I paid 137 + 60 euro for the motherboard + cpu, got 200 euro for my 2700K + motherboard.

Also change of plans, i bought 3x4gb 2000 C10 memory locally and sold the 2x8gb to my brother. I didn't need 24gb but could only find decent 3x2gb kits.


----------



## justinyou

A faster card from NVIDIA? Maybe a GTX 980Ti ?
http://www.techpowerup.com/205593/msi-holding-off-on-gtx-980-lightning-in-anticipation-of-bigger-chip.html


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Get a used Dell Perc6i.


The problem with the Perc 6i is it dosen't pass TRIM commands, because it doesn't show the physical drive to the OS.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> The problem with the Perc 6i is it dosen't pass TRIM commands, because it doesn't show the physical drive to the OS.


Yeah that is a benefit of using the Intel raid setup. But with garbage collection it may not be necessary on larger 4 disk arrays. Besides, couldnt you routinely use the "Optimize" feature in an OS like Windows 8.1 or 9, and have it TRIM say once a week manually? Or is that not the same thing?


----------



## Kana-Maru

What kind of GFlops are you guys getting with your overclocks?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> What kind of GFlops are you guys getting with your overclocks?


It varies depending on settings, but I'd say between 70-80 is normal. Below 70 is kinda getting low, and above 80 id say is fantastic. So, 74,75,76 is about normal for 4ghz.

Why? What are you seeing?


----------



## Born2rade

with my 4.4ghz i was seeing mid 60's. My Vcore is set to 1.31 and VTT is like 1.26 or 1.27, i forgot which one when i was testing it.


----------



## Starbomba

Nvm, idiotic answer.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Not only that, but use IBT's Very High setting as well as the newer version. Voltages also play a key role in Gflops. So upping voltages can also give you gflop gains.


----------



## Born2rade

I did notice when i used higher VTT voltage that my GFlops went higher, more into the 70's. But who wants higher voltages? Not me







. It surely doesn't make performance worse, i still rocked 11.xx pts in Cinebench


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Why? What are you seeing?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born2rade*
> 
> with my 4.4ghz i was seeing mid 60's. My Vcore is set to 1.31 and VTT is like 1.26 or 1.27, i forgot which one when i was testing it.


At 100% *STOCK* 3Ghz [x23] - DDR3 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24 I'm getting around 62-64 GFlops. Obviously when I run the test the CPU x24 down clocks to x23.

At *4.6Ghz - 4.8Ghz* w/ DDR3-1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 I'm getting around 96-99 GFlops.

I'll have to get around to running 4Ghz. My vCore and QPI is generally low around 3.5Ghz - 4.2Ghz. I'll have to see what I get.


----------



## loop16

This is 24/7, i m stable at 4.4 220 bclk bu for some reason with bclk 219 which gives 4.38Ghz and memory @ 1750 and uncore @3200mhz (x1.8) i gain the maximum at all benchmarks i ve tried


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Maybe it's stable to the point that it can correct minor errors, but there's enough minor errors to reduce performance.


----------



## loop16

If you want to explain a little more about "errors" ?


----------



## DaveLT

IBT is not a benchmark. It's a stability test. If you want a benchmark let's compare CB R15 scores instead

Otherwise, my way of testing for 24/7 for my own rig is using it intensely my normal way. Doesn't BSOD? Pass.


----------



## Starbomba

For quick stress test, I use IBT. For more long-term testing, I use BOINC, mainly because of the validation most WU's take, which you compare the results you make with a second or even a third computer.

First i run [email protected] on it for 24 hours. NFS's lasievef and lasieve5f tasks use up to 2 GB RAM per CPU thread, so on my X5650 it uses almost 20 GB's. As it also does different tasks per thread, it can detect other kinds of instabilities that IBT or other multithreaded test can't, plus with such a huge RAM usage it can be a RAM stress testing as well.

After NFS, I run [email protected] N-Body Simulation tasks. That is a multi-threaded workunit for BOINC. I load all the threads on that, and let it run for another 24 hours.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> IBT is not a benchmark. It's a stability test. If you want a benchmark let's compare CB R15 scores instead
> 
> Otherwise, my way of testing for 24/7 for my own rig is using it intensely my normal way. Doesn't BSOD? Pass.


I'm guessing you are directing your post towards me since you didn't quote anyone. I asked a simple question. IBT *IS* a benchmark tool. It's a very powerful benchmarking tool at that. Not only benchmark, but can stress the hell out of your CPU [and other components follow suit]. So yes it is used as a stability test\stress test while benchmarking the CPU. If I wanted Cinebench R15 or any other benchmarking test I would have asked for those results instead GFlops.

Maybe I'll be interested in Cinebench or some other test at a later date. As for right now I'm conducting my own experiments and test.


----------



## MasterGamma12

Sorry for the wait.
Here is my cpu-z verification
http://valid.x86.fr/j5dv75


----------



## GENXLR

My D5400Xs is getting a Xeon X5450 x2 swap to a QX9775 x2 swap









Currently see 96 gflops at 3.6ghz in IBT, hoping to break the 100-110 mark XD

My x5650 at 3.8ghz(4.2 turbo) is around 72-76 gflops depending on the background load.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterGamma12*
> 
> Sorry for the wait.
> Here is my cpu-z verification


Thanks. I will be updating the list tomorrow or Saturday.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> My D5400Xs is getting a Xeon X5450 x2 swap to a QX9775 x2 swap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently see 96 gflops at 3.6ghz in IBT, hoping to break the 100-110 mark XD
> My x5650 at 3.8ghz(4.2 turbo) is around 72-76 gflops depending on the background load.


I'm a little confused about the swap. I didn't quite get what you were trying to say in your sentence. Ok so your "Xeon X5450 x2" gets around 96GFlops @ 3.6Ghz correct? Or is are the QX9775's getting that number.

Thanks for the X5650 info. I'm trying to get some stats on the GFlops on single CPU. Dual info is fine as well







.


----------



## GENXLR

unfortunate i don't have a dual 1366 rig. Also, my stats were for the current x5450's in my D5400XS(dual socket771) to compare to the gen after it


----------



## DividebyZERO

Am i missing something on IBT? I was certain the Gflops also change with memory amount?


----------



## GENXLR

generally anything 4gb and above give the same results.


----------



## jihe

The thing about using IBT as a benchmark is that it's not consistent. Most the time I get 70 odd GFlops but once in a while for no reason I get 120 GFlop. The program is not written for benching.


----------



## GENXLR

Thats odd. I have done a suicide run of 100 attempts on my station at 8192 mb of ram. I got a constant 94.xx gflops every single run.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah my gflops are always consistent as well so long the settings are identical. Change one little thing and the gflops changes as well.


----------



## DaveLT

My IBT gflops are either all over the place (70-100 lol) or it's because I'm impatient for a benchmark that completely makes my rig almost unresponsive.

Kana have you considering using GDocs for the member list?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

ITB doesn't make my system unresponsive. I forgot i was running one time, and was wondering why my game was getting low fps.

I get pretty stable gflops, the only time they vary is if I'm running some other app in the background. The max I've hit was 47, but that's because I'm currently stuck with running my RAM in single channel. Most likely it would be at 90 with dual channel, maybe higher with triple.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> ITB doesn't make my system unresponsive. I forgot i was running one time, and was wondering why my game was getting low fps.
> 
> I get pretty stable gflops, the only time they vary is if I'm running some other app in the background. The max I've hit was 47, but that's because I'm currently stuck with running my RAM in single channel. Most likely it would be at 90 with dual channel, maybe higher with triple.


I noticed that as well, my friends UD3R gets bogged down at the exact same settings, but my R3E keeps going like nothing is happening. The only thing I do to notice it is stuff like videos or mapping programs stutter like crazy. Other than that just normal use in the browser, my business apps etc is still every bit as fast. I could easily forget IBT is running.


----------



## DaveLT

WEIRD. And it's not just my X58, when i was reviewing Z97 same signs as well stock or OC'd and as for FM2+ ... All that happened was an error message.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Well well, someone just posted over at [H] that his x58 will not post after installing two GTX 980's in SLI. Anyone here against me posting the link to this thread over at [H]? We need to monitor this very closely.


----------



## Born2rade

What board is he using???

I have a EVGA Classified E760 that i want to mod so i can use X5660. I was going to SLI high end GPU's in it.


----------



## GENXLR

Skorpn, I can confirm with my X5650, i can post with twin SLI GTX 580's on a ASUS P6T.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Skorpn, I can confirm with my X5650, i can post with twin SLI GTX 580's on a ASUS P6T.


Thanks for the report. I think we already knew that though, but are now concerned about the new GTX 980's and 970's just released. It would be uncool if the new cards no longer work proper in SLI on x58.


----------



## GENXLR

Shouldn't be any different? They should post, i'm going with someone can't figure it out, or our worst nightmare, it might not have PCI-E 2.0 support?


----------



## Starbomba

Well, my SLI 470's worked flawlessly on my RIIIE. I think we should try something newer with PCI-E 3.0 (other than AMD), the Fermi cards got launched in 2010, not a big difference against the release of X58.


----------



## GENXLR

So how are others cooling off their Xeons? I think me and my Mayo PC are still rockin it out


----------



## DividebyZERO

I am on a custom waterlook and cpu WB is heatkiller 3.0...

How are these temps and gflops for the current OC on my x5650?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> So how are others cooling off their Xeons? I think me and my Mayo PC are still rockin it out


Same as always, as is in my sig. Might actually be changing here soon though, that is if the 980 is really as cool and quiet as they say it is. lol...


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Thanks for the report. I think we already knew that though, but are now concerned about the new GTX 980's and 970's just released. It would be uncool if the new cards no longer work proper in SLI on x58.


If that's the case then my plan on benchmarking Maxwells on this system is gone








The worst bit is X99 is too dam expensive and we haven't got much contacts yet even despite that I am under a really big website writing news and doing reviews.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Well, my SLI 470's worked flawlessly on my RIIIE. I think we should try something newer with PCI-E 3.0 (other than AMD), the Fermi cards got launched in 2010, not a big difference against the release of X58.


Pretty sure there has got to be some 680/770 users here.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> If that's the case then my plan on benchmarking Maxwells on this system is gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst bit is X99 is too dam expensive and we haven't got much contacts yet even despite that I am under a really big website writing news and doing reviews.
> Pretty sure there has got to be some 680/770 users here.


I am pretty sure I used 680gtx 3 way sli on x58. I had many x58 boards all EVGA. But I believe I ran then on the classified 3 way sli x58 board. The 600 series nvidia did not work properly at all 890fx boards back when I tried it on my x58. I still have 680gtxs but I dont have a spare x58 board to confirm. Nvidia is big on blocking thing they dont certify so maybe pcie 2.0 speeds on x58 may need to be at least 8 or 16x?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> I am pretty sure I used 680gtx 3 way sli on x58. I had many x58 boards all EVGA. But I believe I ran then on the classified 3 way sli x58 board. The 600 series nvidia did not work properly at all 890fx boards back when I tried it on my x58. I still have 680gtxs but I dont have a spare x58 board to confirm. Nvidia is big on blocking thing they dont certify so maybe pcie 2.0 speeds on x58 may need to be at least 8 or 16x?


Maybe?

I FINALLY GOT A NEW BOARD IT'S A P6X58-E WS
The heatsinks look like a toddler took a beating to them but the motherboard looks perfectly fine apart from oxidation on the CPU backplate


----------



## GENXLR

Confirmed, I have got both GTX 680's sli'ed to POST. Tested a Single GTX 770 and it posted as well. I think the 900 Series may actually nolonger support PCI-E 2.0, which would be stupid









Board is still the same P6T


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Confirmed, I have got both GTX 680's sli'ed to POST. Tested a Single GTX 770 and it posted as well. I think the 900 Series may actually nolonger support PCI-E 2.0, which would be stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Board is still the same P6T


I don't remember where I read this, but even if Nvidia isn't fully ditching the SLI bridge on the 900 series, they seem to be communicating other data through the PCI-Ealoslots much like AMD is doing great with their R9 series cards. Maybe this is why it is failing?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> If that's the case then my plan on benchmarking Maxwells on this system is gone


Yeah Dave, we x58 users might have been screwed finally. Scanning the interwebs I am finding report after report of the 900 series failing to post on x58 in SLI mode. I have a hard time believing its deliberate, but more hopeful that they are simply no longer testing on x58, which may allow for a driver update to fix it. If its a hardware issue all I can say is this frakin sucks. It maybe a sign that NVIDIA is supporting PCI-E 2.0 for single card use only and now requiring 3.0 for SLI mode. lol, Im just guessing at this point...

Or they have been paid big bucks to try and force users to move on from their x58's, which is sad considering how much strength is left in this thing.


----------



## GENXLR

Odd issue, anyone contacted nvidia for comment?

Update, look at this

http://forums.evga.com/X58-sli-MB-will-not-post-past-bios-screen-with-980-sli-m2222853.aspx


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Odd issue, anyone contacted nvidia for comment?
> 
> Update, look at this
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/X58-sli-MB-will-not-post-past-bios-screen-with-980-sli-m2222853.aspx


I wonder if the R3E has that setting. Memory Low Gap? I never heard of it...


----------



## GENXLR

Well, it sounds like we've narrowed it down to being a memory issue, no? If thats the case, Is it time for some experimentation? I have to see if my buddy has a pair of 970's or 980's yet and ask if i can test out and find it on my P6T.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Odd issue, anyone contacted nvidia for comment?
> 
> Update, look at this
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/X58-sli-MB-will-not-post-past-bios-screen-with-980-sli-m2222853.aspx


Oh shucks.


----------



## GENXLR

Doing what I can to help with my very limited resources. I mean I'm in such a bad $$$ state that I'm still rocking a Skulltrail XD


----------



## DividebyZERO

One reason I love Evga good warranty and support ... I just wish it was worth it to jump on x99... the money doesnt justify the fps difference for me right now...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> One reason I love Evga good warranty and support ... I just wish it was worth it to jump on x99... the money doesnt justify the fps difference for me right now...


I was just talking to a friend who has a R3E and does BIOS mods, he just announced to me that he has saved up enough for the move to EVGA x99 and a 5960X. I tried to get him to stay on his R3E so in the hopes to continue to get BIOS mods, but it looks like he is definitely moving on. I'm seeing a lot of people upgrade lately.

If I had the money to spend on x99 I surely would move, but I dont. What would force the issue is lack of support for backwards compatibility. Although I do not use it I want to keep my SLI and or CF options open. I see a world where computers are just too good and more than fast enough and no one really wants/needs faster or cares about efficiency, so the only way for the manufacturers to continue to sell products is for them to force us to buy the products, and lack of backwards compatibility is a means to that end. Considering things like SSD's run on firmware, it wouldn't be difficult to see the firmware refuse to boot on anything but UEFI and or SATA III or higher, or require both. Or even see the hardware no longer support the older stuff. Or even Windows refuse to continue being backwards compatible.

Compatibility is most important to me, but I doubt it will force me to update before Skylake arrives. So I am here for the long haul LOL.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I was just talking to a friend who has a R3E and does BIOS mods, he just announced to me that he has saved up enough for the move to EVGA x99 and a 5960X. I tried to get him to stay on his R3E so in the hopes to continue to get BIOS mods, but it looks like he is definitely moving on. I'm seeing a lot of people upgrade lately.
> 
> If I had the money to spend on x99 I surely would move, but I dont. What would force the issue is lack of support for backwards compatibility. Although I do not use it I want to keep my SLI and or CF options open. I see a world where computers are just too good and more than fast enough and no one really wants/needs faster or cares about efficiency, so the only way for the manufacturers to continue to sell products is for them to force us to buy the products, and lack of backwards compatibility is a means to that end. Considering things like SSD's run on firmware, it wouldn't be difficult to see the firmware refuse to boot on anything but UEFI and or SATA III or higher, or require both. Or even see the hardware no longer support the older stuff. Or even Windows refuse to continue being backwards compatible.
> 
> Compatibility is most important to me, but I doubt it will force me to update before Skylake arrives. So I am here for the long haul LOL.


Roger that, i hope it doesn't get like that terrible to quickly. I have X79 and it never impressed me over x58. I seriously doubt by the benchmarks im seeing X99 will change anything for me either. Synthetic benchmarks yeah sure, but i only care for gaming. 10-15FPS for 1k$-2k$+ hardware? No thanks. X58 is still holding it's own...

While this is a GPU intensive title, i am liking the results on X58 so far.

Tomb Raider - Benchmark.
[email protected] - 4 x 290X in 4way CF
*Triple 4k in Eyefinity @ 11520x2160* - Ultimate preset minus FXAA



Stock GPU: MAX:62.3 MIN:29.1 *AVG:53.9*


OC gpu @ 1175/1575 MAX:73.9 MIN:40 *AVG:63.9*


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

You're getting a 10 FPS improvement just by overclocking the GPU? Also, if the Refresh rate is 30hz what does having FPS higher than 30fps do for you?


----------



## dpoverlord

I am curious to see a x99 system with titans on a multi monitor setup. If someone can show me a 40-50% increase compared to what I have now. I would be sold...

Sadly I just havent seen it yet.

Swolern and I last year did a 3930k to i7-930 1 vs 2 vs 3 / 4way SLI Titan comparison
http://www.overclock.net/t/1415441/7680x1440-benchmarks-plus-2-3-4-way-sli-gk110-scaling/70_70#post_20604299

I updated it with my xeon _(sadly never did more benches RL stuff got in the way_) and saw about a 10-15% base improvement with SLI Titans. In some instances close to 20%. I would really be curious to see similar benches on an x99 or a newer setup.

My problem with X99 is that it does not have the features I desire. Granted USB 3.1 was not fully released in their development cycle but, to me X99 for all the talk seems like a very expensive upgrade with a short life.

It's amazing that X58 has held it's own, then when I take it that my Titan's with their High ASIC and golden overclocking on a Xeon are just as good if not better than a 980, why would I upgrade? What for 2-5FPs or sometimes lower benchmarks? Then when you hit surround or 4k the Titans win. *HOWEVER*, if you are all into benching those 980's will win. the 2mb cache (think L2 cache on a cpu) push it for a higher bench. But Real world gaming the 980 doesnt really succeed. Now compare that to an X99 vs X58 Xeon, we all know its a better platform but at what price? Do you need to upgrade? If so and you really want to like me (I had this same conversation with the RIVE BLACK), whats your gain? I haven't seen a convincing statement yet.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I agree with you, and given the fact that the API's look to becoming more efficient I see no reason to upgrade, if your main or only concern is gaming. If I was into mining, or something else compute intensive, sure I can see it. But for gaming and simple business/internet use I think its fast enough, for now lol. If Mantle 2.0 or DX12 can really double frames per second (which seems like a stretch to me) I can not imagine a gamer needing anything more than a good x58 board and a good hexa core, and some titans. The 980Ti might be interesting though, and or a water cooled 390X. But I see all these options for use with surround and/or super high resolutions.

I have fallen in love with the 980 myself, it looks beautiful, runs cool, quiet, efficient and has a few features I always wanted to see. I don't know if its going to be better or worse than what ever AMD has for their 300 series, but I know its more than enough now. I'm still gaming at 1080p, and might be at 1440 here soon, but that is all I need. So, now all I really want is extreme efficiency and driver supported downsampling of all 4K content directly into 1080P or 1440P. I also want to see native HEVC and the ability to stream 4K content off the internet and turn it into beautiful bluray like 1080P (Bypassing the need for a 4K display). I have no plans to replace my 120hz SXRD TV, not until it dies on its own, so getting unhacked downsampling/supersampling for all 4K content would be GIGANTIC to say the least. I don't need 4K, but getting everything to look like Bluray would be more than good enough for me, lol. NOTHING, other than my Bluray collection takes advantage of this TV's PQ. Can this 900 series and AMD's next series finally change that?


----------



## GENXLR

I'm running this X58 rig as long as i can. I'm still running a 5400 which i wish had the perf of my X58, but it still can game in alot of games(other games it just has issues.)


----------



## dpoverlord

Yeah right now no mining or anything, some games here and there and with my surround monitors just like the efficiency of it. I was doing a lot more games 6 months ago.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> You're getting a 10 FPS improvement just by overclocking the GPU? Also, if the Refresh rate is 30hz what does having FPS higher than 30fps do for you?


Yes for OC on GPU's, 30hz is my 4k limits unless i go 295x2 for DP and then i could have 4k @60hz. 60fps @30hz is still better visibly than 30hz @ 30fps. I guess i was happy for triple 4k with high settings keeping over 60FPS avg.

I ran FS extreme, im sure there is plenty of room to tweak(oc) as i am just getting started on tuning this up for gaming. it's not much but it makes me happy for good old x58


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> I ran FS extreme, im sure there is plenty of room to tweak(oc) as i am just getting started on tuning this up for gaming. it's not much but it makes me happy for good old x58
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey could you run only 2 of your 290x and post your score along with your benching specs?


----------



## loop16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Odd issue, anyone contacted nvidia for comment?
> 
> Update, look at this
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/X58-sli-MB-will-not-post-past-bios-screen-with-980-sli-m2222853.aspx


the solution to this (from EVGA forums)

I've gotten a response for EVGA support:
In the BIOS, under Frequency/Voltage Control | Memory Feature, try setting the "Memory Low Gap" to it's highest setting, then see if both cards will work when installed.

And as the user metioned

Update: To let everyone know changing the "Memory Low Gap" setting WORKS!!! You will have to change it from auto to the highest setting of "G3".

Just want to say Thank-you to Erin from EVGA Support for solving the problem.


----------



## GENXLR

really? i already linked it, but none of our boards have a Memory low gap option. What is it?


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Hey could you run only 2 of your 290x and post your score along with your benching specs?


Wow, so i went to attempt your request for 2wayCF and stumbled upon some soft of issue. I can run 1x,3x,4x GPU CF perfectly fine, however 2wayCF totally bombs out. Its all out of synch and rubber banding/stuttering so bad it absolutely destroys the benchmark and results. I normally don't run 2way for anything and since this is a newly put together setup i haven't done thorough testing.

I am running
[email protected]
Win 7 64bit
6GB ddr3 1600 (temporarily placeholder)
AMD 13.12 WHQL drivers

here is a 3way stock run if it even helps at all,


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4187450?


----------



## Kana-Maru

It helps a lot and thanks and thanks. I like those 290X's. I thought about getting a few for benchmarking. I've decided to wait since then with so much going on. Once again thanks. I know your performance score really high since the Extreme is pretty much 12K.

*Edit:*

*Pyr0, GAMMA-XII & bill1024* you all have been:

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg

Feel free to throw the code in your signature.


----------



## greywarden

Is the "Physics" score the cpu score? In that case, 3 R9 290X's match the CPU?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Is the "Physics" score the cpu score? In that case, 3 R9 290X's match the CPU?


Physics is the graphics score.


----------



## greywarden

Doesn't one of the older 3DMark benches show a CPU score and a GPU score? Or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## alancsalt

While "Physics" might be a "graphics" score, it is heavily influenced by cpu and ram. 3DM06 and earlier showed a CPU score.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Doesn't one of the older 3DMark benches show a CPU score and a GPU score? Or am I thinking of something else?


Seems to me the new one does too.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Just won a Evga X58 SLI 132-BL-E758-A1 on Ebay. I will be moving my current setup over to that board. Finally I'll have dual channel working, and possibly triple channel if it lets me use my other 8GB stick with the two 4GB samsung.


----------



## Moparman

Nice buy. I guess I will have to dig out my Asus P6X58-D premium and slap my X5670 in it and give tri sli 680s a go on it before I let it find a new home lol. And a really good benchmark for CPU/GPU is 3dmark Vantage It can support 12 cores and cpu helps. When I had my SR2 I found running 2 X5680s at 5GHZ 12core No hyper threading did amazing in Vantage. I have always wanted to beat Kingpin with the SR2 and I was able to beat the famous video on youtube named Fastest system on Earth with Kinpin and Shammy. NO HT helped a bunch. But I will have to say LOD and Drivers is what helped me.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Doesn't one of the older 3DMark benches show a CPU score and a GPU score? Or am I thinking of something else?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me the new one does too.
Click to expand...

3DM11 only shows graphics, physics and combined, same with 3DM (2013).

Vantage has a cpu score.


----------



## GermanyChris

A Windows only club?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> A Windows only club?


No sir. You can use any OS and hardware you like. However, I am looking for is a Xeon [LGA1366] + X58 Chipset + validation link with your OCN name.


----------



## GermanyChris

There's no real validation like CPU Z in the other OS's which is what I was getting at


----------



## Kana-Maru

I see. I posted a CPU-Z link for Mac. The only problem is that I don't it's getting updated anymore and might not work properly. If you can simply run a benchmark, post here [or send me a PM] with the screenshot that will be sufficient. For instance you can download and run Geekbench. After running the benchmark you'll get a link to your score on their web-page. You can post that link or send it to me in a PM. That link should have your PC specs.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

There's CPU-G. I haven't used it though.

http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/cpu-z-for-ubuntu-cpu-g.html


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> There's CPU-G. I haven't used it though.
> 
> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/cpu-z-for-ubuntu-cpu-g.html


That thing should be called CPU-Ugly


----------



## crazycrave

Evga X58 SLI 132-BL-E758-A1

Nice pick up if it's Rev 1.2 .. I have a full waterblock set up for that board I bought maybe 4 years ago and never used them.


----------



## Moparman

Broke out one of my old X58 setups Still runs like a champ.


----------



## Born2rade

Hey guys i have a Evga x58 E760 Classified board. I have read up on it and it seems like the board needs to be modded right?


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born2rade*
> 
> Hey guys i have a Evga x58 E760 Classified board. I have read up on it and it seems like the board needs to be modded right?


yes I did mine and I have same board. Its in this thread maybe search e760 or something its definitely in here and yours may already be modded.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I see. I posted a CPU-Z link for Mac. The only problem is that I don't it's getting updated anymore and might not work properly. If you can simply run a benchmark, post here [or send me a PM] with the screenshot that will be sufficient. For instance you can download and run Geekbench. After running the benchmark you'll get a link to your score on their web-page. You can post that link or send it to me in a PM. That link should have your PC specs.


Not a Mac, Linux box, here's hard info. I'll play with GB for Linux later today but last I checked is was command line only and needed some tweeking to work on Arch but things do change.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Not a Mac, Linux box, here's hard info. I'll play with GB for Linux later today but last I checked is was command line only and needed some tweeking to work on Arch but things do change.


Thanks give me some basic specs: Motherboard+ BIOS revision.


----------



## salted_cashews

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> really? i already linked it, but none of our boards have a Memory low gap option. What is it?


I'd kind of like to bump this one, as I'm on a RIIE and have a 980 sitting new in its box and seriously considering another.

Anyone with more in depth asus bios knowledge have any idea what our related setting would be?


----------



## greywarden

I googled a bit when the issue came up and found the thread referred to. Then I searched around on the "Memory Low Gap" and I found a couple threads saying that they had to adjust the number to the size of the VRAM on their video cards, this went back as far as the GTX 400 series... That's really all I have, but without some BIOS sitting in front of me, I'm otherwise useless.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I need to check if my board has that memory low gap setting. I tried using my two GTX 580s in SLI and it didn't work right. At first the second 580 didn't even show up in windows. I got both of them to show up, and then enabled SLI, but when playing minecraft the driver would restart. I tried a DirectX game and my system hard locked with a black screen, and after that I would get a black screen trying to load windows with both cards in SLI. I tested both cards separately and they work just fine.


----------



## greywarden

I found this...

http://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmviewfaq.aspx?faqid=58783

http://i4memory.com/showthread.php?t=15060

Seems to be a problem mostly with EVGA and DFI motherboards.


----------



## GermanyChris

There's no real validation like CPU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Not a Mac, Linux box, here's hard info. I'll play with GB for Linux later today but last I checked is was command line only and needed some tweeking to work on Arch but things do change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks give me some basic specs: Motherboard+ BIOS revision.
Click to expand...

Here is Geekbench: (it's not GUI)

System Information
Operating System Linux 3.16.3-1-ARCH x86_64
Model Hewlett-Packard HP Z600 Workstation
Motherboard Hewlett-Packard 0B54h
Processor Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5620 @ 2.40GHz @ 2.40 GHz
2 Processors, 8 Cores, 16 Threads
Processor ID GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 44 Stepping 2
L1 Instruction Cache 32.0 KB x 4
L1 Data Cache 32.0 KB x 4
L2 Cache 256 KB x 4
L3 Cache 12.0 MB
Memory 11.7 GB
BIOS Hewlett-Packard 786G4 v03.19

Integer
Blowfish
single-threaded scalar 1830 |||||||
multi-threaded scalar 23667 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
Text Compress
single-threaded scalar 2089 ||||||||
multi-threaded scalar 21279 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
Text Decompress
single-threaded scalar 2172 ||||||||
multi-threaded scalar 24625 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
Image Compress
single-threaded scalar 1841 |||||||
multi-threaded scalar 18749 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
Image Decompress
single-threaded scalar 2200 ||||||||
multi-threaded scalar 19664 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
Lua
single-threaded scalar 3679 ||||||||||||||
multi-threaded scalar 36293 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

Floating Point
Mandelbrot
single-threaded scalar 2039 ||||||||
multi-threaded scalar 29952 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
Dot Product
single-threaded scalar 3018 ||||||||||||
multi-threaded scalar 27854 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
single-threaded vector 3421 |||||||||||||
multi-threaded vector 34932 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
LU Decomposition
single-threaded scalar 1946 |||||||
multi-threaded scalar 10726 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
Primality Test
single-threaded scalar 5340 |||||||||||||||||||||
multi-threaded scalar 41653 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
Sharpen Image
single-threaded scalar 5526 ||||||||||||||||||||||
multi-threaded scalar 64835 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
Blur Image
single-threaded scalar 2156 ||||||||
multi-threaded scalar 27540 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

Memory
Read Sequential
single-threaded scalar 4219 ||||||||||||||||
Write Sequential
single-threaded scalar 4740 ||||||||||||||||||
Stdlib Allocate
single-threaded scalar 4422 |||||||||||||||||
Stdlib Write
single-threaded scalar 3281 |||||||||||||
Stdlib Copy
single-threaded scalar 4948 |||||||||||||||||||

Stream
Stream Copy
single-threaded scalar 4033 ||||||||||||||||
single-threaded vector 6009 ||||||||||||||||||||||||
Stream Scale
single-threaded scalar 4162 ||||||||||||||||
single-threaded vector 5559 ||||||||||||||||||||||
Stream Add
single-threaded scalar 4831 |||||||||||||||||||
single-threaded vector 5910 |||||||||||||||||||||||
Stream Triad
single-threaded scalar 4512 ||||||||||||||||||
single-threaded vector 4299 |||||||||||||||||

Benchmark Summary
Integer Score 13174 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
Floating Point Score 18638 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
Memory Score 4322 |||||||||||||||||
Stream Score 4914 |||||||||||||||||||

Geekbench Score 12490 ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

Upload results to the Geekbench Result Browser? [Y/n]y

Uploading results to the Geekbench Result Browser. This could take a minute
or two depending on the speed of your internet connection.

server returned HTTP error code 404

Nor is it very Linux optimized the score it 3K lower than a Mac Pro of the same era.


----------



## salted_cashews

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I googled a bit when the issue came up and found the thread referred to. Then I searched around on the "Memory Low Gap" and I found a couple threads saying that they had to adjust the number to the size of the VRAM on their video cards, this went back as far as the GTX 400 series... That's really all I have, but without some BIOS sitting in front of me, I'm otherwise useless.


Yeah I am in relatively the same boat as I am out on site at the moment 500km away from my Bios for the next week. I do all my trouble shooting at work as I like my time off to be smooth haha.

Ok after reading that second link you posted I'm not sure if I'd be willing to give up 8gb of system memory as I'm only using 12 atm (have 18 available but different brand dimms).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I need to check if my board has that memory low gap setting. I tried using my two GTX 580s in SLI and it didn't work right. At first the second 580 didn't even show up in windows. I got both of them to show up, and then enabled SLI, but when playing minecraft the driver would restart. I tried a DirectX game and my system hard locked with a black screen, and after that I would get a black screen trying to load windows with both cards in SLI. I tested both cards separately and they work just fine.


I have not really had any issues running CF 7970s on the RIIE, just poor scaling, optimization and silicon, as I can only get them clocked to 965 on stock voltage. IIRC 580s are 2gb cards so VRAM shouldn't be the issue. Another 800 bucks (AUD) for something I don't need with the risk of it not working probably isn't the wisest choice, I'm sure 1 980 will walk all over 1440p but I've got that multicard bridge to use lol.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Turns out it may have been a corrupted driver, or maybe a bug in the latest Nvidia driver. I cleared out all the new drivers and software, installed the two GTX 580s, and installed the 337.88 driver. Both cards are running with no crashes!

And the EVGA motherboard is coming in today. Hopefully everything goes well with it. It comes with a waterblock for the NB and the stock heatsink. For now I'll use the stock one, but I'm looking into a custom water loop for the CPU and NB. This will be my first watercooling setup, so don't expect it to look pretty when done.


----------



## smartdroid

Can i join?

http://valid.x86.fr/u1ru4k


----------



## xxpenguinxx

So I think this motherboard is dead.







The Ebay seller says it was working in the description, so if it is dead hopefully I can get my money back. I somehow won the board for $137. There was nothing in the description or in the seller's rating that indicated there would be an issue. It says they'll execpt a return in 15 days, so if I don't get it working by Monday I'll contact them and issue a return and see how that goes.

It's an Evga X58 SLI 132-BL-E758-A1. Rev 1.1

The board starts up and displays FF immediately on the onboard display. The CPU and system fan are spinning. The NB fan spins for a second, then it stops. There is no beep, no video. The restart light flickers on for a split second, then turns off, or it's very dim.

All I did was replace the asus board in my sig to this one. It should just be a simple swap. My only thought is that maybe this board is on an old BIOS and lacks the Xeon codes, but I would think the board would at least post with an error or something.

System Specs (trying to boot with):
CPU: Xeon X5450
Motherboard: Evga X58 SLI
RAM: Samsung Low profile, and Team Xtreme 2400 (has 1333 spd by default)
GPU: GTX 580
PSU: Corsair HX850w

Things I've tried, but they all have the same results:
- 2 sets of RAM
- 3 different graphics cards
- Removed the CMOS battery for 10 mintues
- Mashing the CMOS reset buttons, holding them for long periods of time.
- Booting with just the CPU
- Checked PSU voltage. All voltages are well within spec, 5V and 12V are exact, 3.3V is 3.33v.
- Booting with the motherboard out of the case on a piece of cardboard.
- Checked for bent pins, all cpu socket pins look perfect.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> So I think this motherboard is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an Evga X58 SLI 132-BL-E758-A1. Rev 1.1
> 
> The board starts up and displays FF immediately on the onboard display. The CPU and system fan are spinning. The NB fan spins for a second, then it stops. There is no beep, no video. The restart light flickers on for a split second, then turns off, or it's very dim.
> 
> All I did was replace the asus board in my sig to this one. It should just be a simple swap. My only thought is that maybe this board is on an old BIOS and lacks the Xeon codes, but I would think the board would at least post with an error or something.
> 
> System Specs (trying to boot with):
> CPU: Xeon X5450
> Motherboard: Evga X58 SLI
> RAM: Samsung Low profile, and Team Xtreme 2400 (has 1333 spd by default)
> GPU: GTX 580
> PSU: Corsair HX850w
> 
> Things I've tried, but they all have the same results:
> - 2 sets of RAM
> - 3 different graphics cards
> - Removed the CMOS battery for 10 mintues
> - Mashing the CMOS reset buttons, holding them for long periods of time.
> - Booting with just the CPU
> - Checked PSU voltage. All voltages are well within spec, 5V and 12V are exact, 3.3V is 3.33v.
> - Booting with the motherboard out of the case on a piece of cardboard.
> - Checked for bent pins, all cpu socket pins look perfect.


I believe your board is one of the ones that needs the soldering mod? Maybe someone else can answer that. I found the below post from this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-full-review-discussion-comparison-to-x79-high-end-cpus-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside-longest-post-ever/1260#post_22586484
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazycrave*
> 
> On the EVGA x58 3 way Sli it needs to be rev 1.2 board to support Xeon out of the box.. rev 1.0 and rev 1.1 needs the mod.
> 
> My board is rev 1.2 and all I needed was bios 83 as I dropped the X5660 in today and it's running great so far.. newegg,com still sells the X5650 brand new for $644 so that is how good a deal these 6 cores really are at the moment.


I just noted that post might be talking about a different board from yours, however i am trying to find a list somewhere about this on what boards need it. Even EVGA might be a good source to contact.


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> So I think this motherboard is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ebay seller says it was working in the description, so if it is dead hopefully I can get my money back. I somehow won the board for $137. There was nothing in the description or in the seller's rating that indicated there would be an issue. It says they'll execpt a return in 15 days, so if I don't get it working by Monday I'll contact them and issue a return and see how that goes.
> 
> It's an Evga X58 SLI 132-BL-E758-A1. Rev 1.1
> 
> The board starts up and displays FF immediately on the onboard display. The CPU and system fan are spinning. The NB fan spins for a second, then it stops. There is no beep, no video. The restart light flickers on for a split second, then turns off, or it's very dim.
> 
> All I did was replace the asus board in my sig to this one. It should just be a simple swap. My only thought is that maybe this board is on an old BIOS and lacks the Xeon codes, but I would think the board would at least post with an error or something.
> 
> System Specs (trying to boot with):
> CPU: Xeon X5450
> Motherboard: Evga X58 SLI
> RAM: Samsung Low profile, and Team Xtreme 2400 (has 1333 spd by default)
> GPU: GTX 580
> PSU: Corsair HX850w
> 
> Things I've tried, but they all have the same results:
> - 2 sets of RAM
> - 3 different graphics cards
> - Removed the CMOS battery for 10 mintues
> - Mashing the CMOS reset buttons, holding them for long periods of time.
> - Booting with just the CPU
> - Checked PSU voltage. All voltages are well within spec, 5V and 12V are exact, 3.3V is 3.33v.
> - Booting with the motherboard out of the case on a piece of cardboard.
> - Checked for bent pins, all cpu socket pins look perfect.


I agree with Dividebyzero. You very likely need to do a solder mod. I'm sure someone on the EVGA forums will be able to tell you for sure. I know some people were actually sending their boards to EVGA to have the mod done.

Do you have an older i7 to test it with? Maybe a 920? That would at least tell you if it works.


----------



## bill1024

The EVGA FTW3, Classified3 and SLI3 and one other newer onesupport are the ones that supportt the Xeons out of the box
E768 E769 and E770 I do believe are the model numbers


----------



## xxpenguinxx

DividebyZERO I love you. I'M IN THE BIOS!

I'll update my progress later tonight.


----------



## Firehawk

What did you do to fix it?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Move a very small resistor. Here's the thread I got the info from:
http://forums.evga.com/132BLE758A1-Rev-10-Westmere-Mod-m2153248.aspx


----------



## DividebyZERO

Really hate sounding like a fanboy but I do love EVGA even thought I havent bought anything from them for a couple years. I may pickup the new psus they have


----------



## xxpenguinxx

They do make nice products. I would love to have one of their LGA 775 triple SLI motherboards. There is one exception to their products, and that you *looks at the 9600GT with a pot*. "You cannot overclock past stock!"

So far so good. I'm getting about 47K in Intel Burn Test at stock speeds with my RAM in dual channel. I was getting that speed overclocked in single channel. We'll see just how much better it performs. Hopefully I can hold 120fps in all my games, to justify a monitor upgrade


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah they have clearly become the go to hardware for enthusiasts who really enjoy top notch support. Lol

I will do that mod for people for free for anyone who does not have a iron or know how to use it.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

I'll love to join you guys, but the Rampage II Ex I won on ebay the seller cocked up his paypal e-mail on the listing and haven't replied to my message so I can pay the guy.


----------



## greywarden

I had the same issue with eBay/Paypal. When you list an item you can input an email address for the paypal, which happens to supersede the paypal address that your eBay account is verified with. Really weird. I had to cancel the listing then re-list everything.


----------



## Kana-Maru

*ATTN: Moparman, smartdroid, GermanyChris & DividebyZERO*

You all have been

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg










Feel free to put the X58 Xeon Club in your sig.


----------



## buttface420

is the dell precision t5500 D883F motherboard any good for x5650's? it claims it is and has an expansion board allowing dual cpu, just not sure if it could handle them/overclock or run a r9 280x.

or what about the t3500 XPDFK ? supposedly supports xeon x5650.

yeah im just looking for a cheap mobo for the x5650 for a gaming upgrade from the e5450


----------



## xxpenguinxx

In order to take advantage of the performance of these Xeons, you need to overclock. Those Dell motherboards won't have overclocking options.

For some reason I cannot use the x22 multiplier on the EVGA motherboard. I can only choose up to x20. It shows x21 being used for Turbo, however in CPUz it's using x22 for turbo... I'll mess with it some more and see if I can lock it at the Turbo speed.


----------



## Firehawk

Try updating the BIOS, and turning on c-states, eist, and turbo. They will affect your ability to overclock, but at least you can see which of those will let you use a higher multiplier. It should be turbo, but you never know.


----------



## DaveLT

It's always turbo. As I said turn off all c-states except c1 and leave EIST on except for extreme clocks to save some power anyway.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Just updated my Review topic. Here are my Shadows of Mordor results.



*Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor [Very High + Medium Texture Quality] - 2560x1600p*
*- Note: Unofficial SLI Support -*



GTX 670 2GB 2-Way SLI @ 988Mhz [Boost: 1228Mhz] [344.11 WHQL Drivers]
[email protected]
RAM: DDR3-1600Mhz
Gameplay Duration: 41 minutes 17 seconds
Captured 393,643 frames
FPS Avg: 41fps
FPS Max: 97fps
FPS Min: 15fps
*FPS Min Caliber ™*: 29fps
Frame time Avg: 22.5ms

*-FPS Min Caliber?-*
_You'll notice that I added something named "FPS Min Caliber", well that is if anyone even look at these charts nowadays. Basically FPS Min Caliber is something I came up to differentiate between FPS absolute minimum which could simply be a data loading point during gameplay etc. The FPS Min Caliber ™ is basically my way of letting you know lowest FPS average you'll see during gameplay. The minimum fps [FPS min] can be very misleading. I plan to continue using this in the future as well._

Now to the results, this is much better in terms of playability. There was no button lag or stuttering and the game was smooth. Very High + Medium Texture Quality still looks amazing. No complaints from a 2GB GPU user. Also remember that this game doesn't officially support SLI just yet, but I have managed to get it working on my PC.

*Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor [Ultra Settings + HD Texture Pack] - 2560x1440p*
*- Note: Unofficial SLI Support -*



GTX 670 2GB 2-Way SLI @ 988Mhz [Boost: 1241Mhz] [344.11 WHQL Drivers]
[email protected]
RAM: DDR3-1600Mhz
Gameplay Duration: 33 minutes 29 seconds
Captured 49,095 frames
FPS Avg: 25fps [24.58fps]
FPS Max: 65fps
FPS Min: 6fps
*FPS Min Caliber ™*: 12fps
Frame time Avg: 40.5ms

*-FPS Min Caliber?-*
You'll notice that I added something named "FPS Min Caliber", well that is if anyone even look at these charts nowadays. Basically FPS Min Caliber is something I came up to differentiate between FPS absolute minimum which could simply be a data loading point during gameplay etc. The FPS Min Caliber ™ is basically my way of letting you know lowest FPS average you'll see during gameplay. The minimum fps [FPS min] can be very misleading. I plan to continue using this in the future as well. [/I]

In order to run this game with the HD Texture Pack you need at least a 6GB GPU. Obviously I have a 2GB GPU, but hell I ran the test anyways. Also SLI isn't currently supported in this game. I did find a away to get it to work with both GTX 670 cards. As you can see above the cards just can't handle this game at 1400p + Ultra. I'll run another test at 1080p, but being that the texture pack requires a 6GB card I'm not sure how much more I'll gain.

The Ultra settings won't help my cause much either. GTX 670 users will need to stick to "Medium Texture" settings and "Very High" Graphic Quality settings. The game still looks really good regardless. As far as Ultra Settings & HD Content goes, it's playable, but the experience is pretty bad. There's plenty of button lag, random micro lag, stutter, and the random low FPS doesn't help either. 40.5ms frame time is simply unforgiving. 2GB users should stick with Very High and Medium Texture settings for sure.

I will eventually get around to testing 1080p Ultra and Very High settings as well.


----------



## salted_cashews

Not bad results there Kana, the only thing slowing you down there is the limited VRAM on your 670s so I'm very glad to see the old girl can still plow through whatever is thrown at it. I've had this game waiting for me since release but I had to go away for work for a week. It's been tormenting.

I also like your idea for the min fps. An average minimum average lol.

Also is that image a screenshot or a promo image? Because it looks awesome.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I guess I'm stuck with using Turbo to get the highest multiplier. I really hate the whole Turbo feature, both on AMD and Intel. All it does is add a ridiculous amount of voltage for a very minor increase in speed. With my 1090T it was pumping 1.45V through it...


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I guess I'm stuck with using Turbo to get the highest multiplier. I really hate the whole Turbo feature, both on AMD and Intel. All it does is add a ridiculous amount of voltage for a very minor increase in speed. With my 1090T it was pumping 1.45V through it...


How far did you make it?


----------



## kckyle

so i'm thinking about picking up a 5670 or 5675, what are the pros besides a higher stock clock.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I guess I'm stuck with using Turbo to get the highest multiplier. I really hate the whole Turbo feature, both on AMD and Intel. All it does is add a ridiculous amount of voltage for a very minor increase in speed. With my 1090T it was pumping 1.45V through it...


Turbo does not increase voltage here, just so you know.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Turbo does not increase voltage here, just so you know.


Are you sure? It's at 1.23V with turbo, 1.2V without. Maybe it's just built in auto overvolt. I know the Asus board had that.

So I'm able to use the x22 multiplier by turning off C-states, but leaving turbo and speedstep on. It shows x21 in the BIOS so maybe it was working when I first installed it.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Are you sure? It's at 1.23V with turbo, 1.2V without. Maybe it's just built in auto overvolt. I know the Asus board had that.
> 
> So I'm able to use the x22 multiplier by turning off C-states, but leaving turbo and speedstep on. It shows x21 in the BIOS so maybe it was working when I first installed it.


My voltage stays put. 0.03v is nothing much ... compared to 0.2V that AMD turbo profiles uses?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Any extra voltage I consider unwanted, but ya it's really not a big deal.


----------



## kckyle

what r the extra benefit of having a 5675 over 5670? anyone?


----------



## iiNTEL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> what r the extra benefit of having a 5675 over 5670? anyone?


I do believe the x5660 all the way through the x5680 are the same architecture just different base clock speeds. However I may be wrong.


----------



## GermanyChris

I'm going to do 70's because the price difference between 70's and 75,80,90 is just to great


----------



## kckyle

yeah the 5670 is $124 while the cheapest 5675 is 180-190


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salted_cashews*
> 
> Not bad results there Kana, the only thing slowing you down there is the limited VRAM on your 670s so I'm very glad to see the old girl can still plow through whatever is thrown at it. I've had this game waiting for me since release but I had to go away for work for a week. It's been tormenting.
> 
> Also is that image a screenshot or a promo image? Because it looks awesome.


That image was for promo. It is a good looking picture as well. I've been playing the game a little bit. My 2GB VRAM is holding me back. I'm still thinking about upgrading and have for sometime now.

I'm going to restart from the beginning again since I know what the hell if going on now and how things work. I sort of like what they have in place with the game. The combat just screams AC and Batman series. It's still pretty good. Even with a control the game plays fairly well. I still have to use mouse and keyboard for better accuracy though. I think you'll enjoy this game a lot when you play it.

Quote:


> I also like your idea for the min fps. An average minimum average lol.


LOL yeah that's pretty much what it is. I just wanted to give it something a bit "cooler". It also helps in the long run though. The FPS min can and is very misleading.


----------



## greywarden

I just finished my baby system to replace my fat, lazy laptop. I'm installing drivers and such now! Can't wait to do this with the Big bad X5650! I think I'm buying a case next month to at least start installing and planning!


----------



## KimonoNoNo

I've got a Asus Rampage II Extreme and a x5675 coming my way, but I need a little bit of advice as far as memory is concerned.

Do you think I would be able to use 8gb sticks even though the motherboard officially only supports 4gb? and is there much of a real world difference between dual and triple channel?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I was able to use an 8GB stick on the Rampage II.


----------



## GermanyChris

Yea I was pondering 16X6 using some as a scratch disk, HP doesn't spec 16GB DIMMS but Intel does.


----------



## kckyle

running 2x8gb right now, no problem


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Yea I was pondering 16X6 using some as a scratch disk, HP doesn't spec 16GB DIMMS but Intel does.


Do you have a z800?

Or the single CPU z600?

Are you using to run OSX?

Also to the above poster, for most things the difference between triple and dual channel should be negligible. if you are gaming it shouldnt make a difference, if you are using Adobe, you have more gains from the added capacity.


----------



## kckyle

any reason to spend 50 bucks to get a 5675 over a 5670?


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> any reason to spend 50 bucks to get a 5675 over a 5670?


I was wondering this myself, except from a x5650 stand point. My turbo option seems either bugged or just unstable so i am stuck at 20x multi.
I have my blck @ 225 now but i cannot go any higher. The thing is i got the x5650 for 70$ on ebay. So, i think the 5660 is about double the price. The question i have is, whats the ceiling to expect on a x5670 or higher? If i am only going to gain 200mhz it's not worth it to me.


----------



## kckyle

i mostly leave mine on stock, cause honestly stock is fast enough for what i do at the moment, so for my situation i feel the higher the stock speed the better


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Yea I was pondering 16X6 using some as a scratch disk, HP doesn't spec 16GB DIMMS but Intel does.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a z800?
> 
> Or the single CPU z600?
> 
> Are you using to run OSX?
> 
> Also to the above poster, for most things the difference between triple and dual channel should be negligible. if you are gaming it shouldnt make a difference, if you are using Adobe, you have more gains from the added capacity.
Click to expand...

I have a Dual Processor Z600 so there is 6 slots. It's currently running Linux and will do so as a primary OS but I am going to run OSX after I free up a HD slot.


----------



## DR4G00N

Just picked up a X5650 off ebay to go with my EVGA X58 SLI LE & H110.








Here's hoping it has a good memory controller.


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> I was wondering this myself, except from a x5650 stand point. My turbo option seems either bugged or just unstable so i am stuck at 20x multi.
> I have my blck @ 225 now but i cannot go any higher. The thing is i got the x5650 for 70$ on ebay. So, i think the 5660 is about double the price. The question i have is, whats the ceiling to expect on a x5670 or higher? If i am only going to gain 200mhz it's not worth it to me.


The higher chips will give you a higher multiplier, that's all you can expect. X5670 has a 24x multi, but that doesn't necessarily mean you'll be able to get it stable at a higher speed. You can't even count on getting 225 MHz bclock either, because that speed is dependent on the QPI link and IMC which are on the chip.

Basically, you could potentially OC it higher, but if the chip isn't a good one, something else will keep your speeds down.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> The higher chips will give you a higher multiplier, that's all you can expect. X5670 has a 24x multi,


That can't be because my X5660 has 24x multi. The X5670 has 25x multi. Of course this is at stock settings.

I agree pretty much with everything else you said. iI all depends on a lot of things, especially the CPU of all things. Then you have to take the MB capabilities into account as well. So far people are getting great clocks with modest OC, but anything higher than 4.2Ghz - 4.4Ghz+ will take a little time for some users. Overclocking the Xeon's were much easier than the i7's for me so far or at least from the two Xeons I own.


----------



## DividebyZERO

I am half Tempted to get a better xeon try for 4.8ghz. One thing I like about x58(my opinion) is the difference in frequency is way better in scaling than I felt I got with x79 or even sandy bridge. I feel the performance and see it in my benches and I don't think its placebo.


----------



## kckyle

just bought a 5675. im hoping its a good oc chip


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> just bought a 5675. im hoping its a good oc chip


Good luck


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> That can't be because my X5660 has 24x multi. The X5670 has 25x multi. Of course this is at stock settings.
> 
> I agree pretty much with everything else you said. iI all depends on a lot of things, especially the CPU of all things. Then you have to take the MB capabilities into account as well. So far people are getting great clocks with modest OC, but anything higher than 4.2Ghz - 4.4Ghz+ will take a little time for some users. Overclocking the Xeon's were much easier than the i7's for me so far or at least from the two Xeons I own.


To clarify, yes, the x5670 can go up to 25x multi. Try and use it effectively though. I can set 24x in my BIOS, and occasionally when my computer is only using one core it will use the last multi, but for most applications you never see it. So I said it goes to 24x because I can actually force that multi and use it all the time. Just like with your x5660, you can set and use 23x and that's about it.


----------



## GermanyChris

Well I ended up just getting a pair of 5660's for $125 I just couldn't justify $300 for the 70's


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Well I ended up just getting a pair of 5660's for $125 I just couldn't justify $300 for the 70's


----------



## Kana-Maru

*ATTN: Ultra-m-a-n-PC*

You are
http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg

Throw the code in your sig ASAP. We all welcome you. I'll be sending you your work shirt in two weeks. Until then khakis and Polo shirts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> To clarify, yes, the x5670 can go up to 25x multi. Try and use it effectively though. I can set 24x in my BIOS, and occasionally when my computer is only using one core it will use the last multi, but for most applications you never see it. So I said it goes to 24x because I can actually force that multi and use it all the time. Just like with your x5660, you can set and use 23x and that's about it.


I understood exactly where you were going. I just know how people like to take info and run with it. I remember when there were people trying to tell me that X5660 was 21x because they read it somewhere or their motherboard had some issues with the multiplier. Then again there weren't that many [tons] people who even knew how the Xeons operated in the first place.


----------



## GENXLR

Final Update

stable in LINpack on an X5650 at 191blck @20 multi(22 turbo). Vcore won't go below 1.35625 without BSOD'ing. QPI is 1.35, ram is 1.65 at the closest to 1600mhz i could get. Uncore is x2. Results are 74Gflops.

Running all these tests with a run down P6T and PSU.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> *ATTN: Ultra-m-a-n-PC*
> 
> You are
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg


Awhhh yeah!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Awhhh yeah!


lol









I ran another short benchmark test of Shadows of Mordor. This time I ran Ultra with Medium Texture [2GB GPUs]:



*Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor [Ultra + Medium Texture Quality] - 2560x1600p*
*- Note: Unofficial SLI Support -*

GTX 670 2GB 2-Way SLI @ 988Mhz [Boost 1228Mhz] [344.11 WHQL Drivers]
[email protected]
RAM: DDR3-1600Mhz
Gameplay Duration: 14 minutes 22 seconds
Captured 38,467 frames
*FPS Avg: 45fps*
FPS Max: 72fps
FPS Min: 15fps
_FPS Min Caliber ™: 21fps_
*Frame time Avg: 22.4ms*

Not bad for stock clocks, but I think I'm going to play using 1440p res. The game looks awesome either way.


----------



## GENXLR

Is anyone proud of me?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I ran another short benchmark test of Shadows of Mordor. This time I ran Ultra with Medium Texture [2GB GPUs]:
> 
> GTX 670 2GB 2-Way SLI @ 988Mhz [Boost 1228Mhz] [344.11 WHQL Drivers]
> [email protected]
> RAM: DDR3-1600Mhz
> Gameplay Duration: 14 minutes 22 seconds
> Captured 38,467 frames
> *FPS Avg: 45fps*
> FPS Max: 72fps
> FPS Min: 15fps
> _FPS Min Caliber ™: 21fps_
> *Frame time Avg: 22.4ms*
> 
> Not bad for stock clocks, but I think I'm going to play using 1440p res.


How much of a FPS increase do you expect to get from dropping down from 1600p to 1440p? On a 1600 monitor, do you see any noticeable decrease in PQ going to 1440p?

When I was playing Crysis 3 with my aging 5870, what I noticed when I dropped my res from 1920x1200 down to 1680x1050, I lost NO noticeable PQ on my SXRD TV which surprised the heck out of me. Absolutely beautiful even at that res. And it gave me a huge boost of playability to say the least with 55-60fps average FPS. Not bad for a 5 year old card. However, on my 24" UltraSharp the 1050p drop was very noticeable during gaming. Weird how that works.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone proud of me?


NICE, your motherboard is as hot as the Sun by ten fold LMAO...


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> NICE, your motherboard is as hot as the Sun by ten fold LMAO...


Can't quite figure out what i did wrong, Maybe i should add some mayo to my X58 chip? Seems to be doing good to the CPU XD

This is currently my CPU cooling


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

You did nothing wrong, its just a bug or something on the MB temp. The cpu temps are good enough.


----------



## GENXLR

Look at my CPU temp read by my MB, then the cores XD


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Here I am almost at 4.4Ghz. It is stable, but it's not my final results. I still need to OC the uncore.

Even with Vdroop "disabled" in the BIOS, the voltage starts dropping under load when I exceed 1.4V. The CPU voltage is only at 1.435V under load.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Can't quite figure out what i did wrong, Maybe i should add some mayo to my X58 chip? Seems to be doing good to the CPU XD
> 
> This is currently my CPU cooling


what the ._. Y u cool with 40mm :X
Anyway is that an antec 1200?


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> what the ._. Y u cool with 40mm :X
> Anyway is that an antec 1200?


No, it's an Antec Darkfleet 85

My workstation temporarily resides in an Azza Gensis 9000 till my Lian-Li PC-V1000LWX arrives.

Besides the point, The 40mm fan is obviously doing great, I'm at 8C due to it's awesome 13000 RPM thats so high, my motherboard reads the speed at 800 RPM.









I want an SR-2.

My workstation is basically the SR-1 XD
(OLD PIC, internals have since changed)


----------



## DaveLT

I sure hope you were being sarcastic mate.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Received all the parts yesterday (Rampage II,X5675 and 3x8 gigs of ram) and quickly bench assembled/tested them.

Happy to report everything works A-OK









I was quietly bricking it that the motherboard would need a bios update to recognise the xeon, as I don't have an old i7 to use to flash.


----------



## kckyle

whats the multi on the 5675? i tried googling nothing really solid came up


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> whats the multi on the 5675? i tried googling nothing really solid came up


I haven't started to dig in to overclocking it yet, but in the bios it's set at 23 normal with 25 as turbo.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> How much of a FPS increase do you expect to get from dropping down from 1600p to 1440p? On a 1600 monitor, do you see any noticeable decrease in PQ going to 1440p?


I don't seen anything noticeably different when I play @ 1440p or 1600p. However, I did run 3500x1800p while playing Tomb Raider [Avg: 54fps] and Battlefield 4 [Avg: 43fps] maxed out. Everything looked much better. There was also no aliasing\jaggy'ness, then again I was running the games 100% maxed. TR really shined with at the higher resolution.

Also I'm not sure exactly what to expect from dropping to 1440p. I guess the only thing would be better FPS and Framerates. I'm going to run another test tonight.

I did record some footage with the frame rate and FPS during gameplay. One only problem is that the file is approx 90GBs. The other problem was that I was recording while playing at 1600p. The recorded file is definitely going down to 720p on YT. I'm knocking it down to 1280x800 and hopefully 800MB/s-1.5GB/s with good quality. My frame times were all over the place, but stayed around 15ms-25ms. I'll post the link whenever I get around to uploading the YT vid.


----------



## yonnon

Thanks to this forum I have pushed 2 Xeons x5650 past 4.1 Ghz and 4.4 with no problems.
But I am still confused with the value valid for the Uncore Frequency vs Memory Frequency.

What are the minimal and maximum safe values to apply to the Uncore Frequency? Can I exceed 2x Memory Frequency? Can I not reach 1x Memory Frequency?
What is The safe range and on what conditions and parameters (voltajes, etc, etc)

Thanks in advance

Sorry for the text, I don't speak english


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yonnon*
> 
> What are the minimal and maximum safe values to apply to the Uncore Frequency?


The Uncore Frequency should be 2 times the DRAM. So if you are running DDR3-1333Mhz, the Uncore Freq. should be 2666Mhz.
If you are running DDR3-1600Mhz, then Uncore Freq. should be 3200Mhz. Some peopel say otherwise, but that's what I've always gone by and what is recommended from Intel and various motherboard vendors.
Quote:


> Can I exceed 2x Memory Frequency? Can I not reach 1x Memory Frequency?


You can do whatever you want with your MB and CPU. Also the settings vary with each MB. You "can" exceed 2x the Memory Freq, but you will more than likely need to use more voltage. According to some MB vendors+Intel you'll lose stability by going over 2x. Some MB won't even POST or randomly BSOD+restart.
Quote:


> What is The safe range and on what conditions and parameters (voltajes, etc, etc


A safe range is be sure that your Uncore Frequency is at least 2x the Memory Frequency as I stated above. Try to keep the QPI voltage below 1.4v. Below 1.28v [qpi] would be even better. Be sure to keep your DRAM voltage and VTT with 0.5v of each other. So if DRAM is 1.64v, the VTT need to be set between 0.14v-2.14v which is more than enough headroom.


----------



## greywarden

Anyone running 4-6 drives in Raid 5 on the Sata II connections? I was thinking about buying some SSDs next for this build. Probably won't be until after new years, though, so I'll be saving up my pennies and buying some nice ones, any suggestions?


----------



## GermanyChris

Striping 5 drives seems like begging for trouble. I just bought an x2 PCIe to SATA card I can attach one drive directly on the card and if I wish I can use another poer in the back and RAID them bur I don't wish. I'll just keep one drive attaced to the card and enjoy my SATA 3 speeds


----------



## greywarden

I'm currently looking into 4 SSDs and a raid card... looks like most of them have long POST times, though...


----------



## Kana-Maru

Finally got around to uploading the FPS and Frame Rate footage to YouTube. As usual YT kills the quality left over after compression. I compressed the vid from 88.6GB to 2.05GB. 4216% difference after compression. I guess I just need to work on making 1600p look better on YT after compression.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx06RMNNze4









Middle- earth: Shadows of Mordor Built in Benchmark Tool 2560x1600p
Ultra Settings with Medium Textures [2GB]
*[WITHOUT recording]*
*Avg: 57.36fps*
Max: 181.17fps
Min: 21.76fps









Middle- earth: Shadows of Mordor Built in Benchmark Tool 2560x1600p
Ultra Settings with Medium Textures [2GB]
*[WHILE recording]*
*Avg: 46.39fps*
Max: 219.88fps
Min: 19.94fps

11fps [AVG] give or take. I've been trying to make more optimizations with the unofficial SLI support I have running.


----------



## greywarden

Load it on google drive or something... people with highspeed connections and no limits can dl no problemo haha.

Oh nvm, I saw 2GB, not 88GB haha, that would take FOREVER on any connection


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I'm currently looking into 4 SSDs and a raid card... looks like most of them have long POST times, though...


How often do you boot your computer and is it a race when you do? While boot up times are the stuff of YouTube videos and is nice on a laptop it's not so important on a desktop IMHO


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> How often do you boot your computer and is it a race when you do? While boot up times are the stuff of YouTube videos and is nice on a laptop it's not so important on a desktop IMHO


As long as it less than 15 seconds (From windows orb appearing to desktop) ... I couldn't care less but it's POST times that is the problem. You know, this is OCN. Not so fun having to wait for POST.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Is it normal to have one core significantly cooler than the rest?

Going by Real Temp it's running roughly 8c less than all the rest which are all within a few degrees of each other.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> Is it normal to have one core significantly cooler than the rest?
> 
> Going by Real Temp it's running roughly 8c less than all the rest which are all within a few degrees of each other.


Stuck sensor maybe but if they're really running weirdly then that's a real worry because the solder inside is not even


----------



## DR4G00N

Y
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> Is it normal to have one core significantly cooler than the rest?
> 
> Going by Real Temp it's running roughly 8c less than all the rest which are all within a few degrees of each other.


Yeah, that's perfectly normal.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> Is it normal to have one core significantly cooler than the rest?
> 
> Going by Real Temp it's running roughly 8c less than all the rest which are all within a few degrees of each other.


Core 1 runs at 36C and my Core 2 runs at 26C, a 10C difference and its always been like that. And yes that is perfectly normal for this chip as many others here have the same thing going on.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> The Uncore Frequency should be 2 times the DRAM. So if you are running DDR3-1333Mhz, the Uncore Freq. should be 2666Mhz.
> If you are running DDR3-1600Mhz, then Uncore Freq. should be 3200Mhz. Some peopel say otherwise, but that's what I've always gone by and what is recommended from Intel and various motherboard vendors.
> 
> You can do whatever you want with your MB and CPU. Also the settings vary with each MB. You "can" exceed 2x the Memory Freq, but you will more than likely need to use more voltage. According to some MB vendors+Intel you'll lose stability by going over 2x. Some MB won't even POST or randomly BSOD+restart.
> 
> A safe range is be sure that your Uncore Frequency is at least 2x the Memory Frequency as I stated above. Try to keep the QPI voltage below 1.4v. Below 1.28v [qpi] would be even better. Be sure to keep your DRAM voltage and VTT with 0.5v of each other. So if DRAM is 1.64v, the VTT need to be set between 0.14v-2.14v which is more than enough headroom.


I always thought it was x1.5 for the X5600 series. My motherboard automatically blocks mulitpliers that are lower than x1.5. With RAM set to 1333MHz, the lowest multi for the uncore available is x15. With RAM set to 1066MHz, the lowest I can choose is x12. In the BIOS it says, Bloomfield x1.5, Gulftown x2.0.

EDIT:

It's x2 for Bloomfield, x1.5 for Gulftown.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I always thought it was x1.5 for the X5600 series. My motherboard automatically blocks mulitpliers that are lower than x1.5. With RAM set to 1333MHz, the lowest multi for the uncore available is x15. With RAM set to 1066MHz, the lowest I can choose is x12. In the BIOS it says, Bloomfield x1.5, Gulftown x2.0.


That is wrong, Intel says it is Bloomfield that required 2x uncore MINIMUM, but on Gulftown and Westmere chips it was lowered to 1.5x MINIMUM. That does not mean you can't run 2x on a Gulftown cpu though, or these Westmere Xeons for that matter. Intel just states it is dangerous to run 2x on Gulftown based CPU when using higher than 1.35v voltages on QPI. Kana-Maru uses a high 2x uncore because he can, not because he believes he is supposed to, lol... I run 1.8x myself.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

You're right. My brain switched the values. Just double checked in the BIOS, it's x2 for Bloomfield, x1.5 for Gufltown.

What I got from his post is the he does think he needs to run it at that...


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Kana-Maru uses a high 2x uncore because he can, not because he believes he is supposed to, lol... I run 1.8x myself.


This is true. I have always went by the Intel X58 standard [Uncore = 2x DRAM freq.], for every CPU to date. Well the i7-9xx standard. No issues to date. Yes the Westmere's use anywhere from 1.4x-1.6x. Once I started overclocking, 1.8x - 2x has been wonderful just like the 45nm Blooms.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> You're right. My brain switched the values. Just double checked in the BIOS, it's x2 for Bloomfield, x1.5 for Gufltown.
> 
> What I got from his post is the he does think he needs to run it at that...


Yeah lol it did look that way but he's been around for a while now with his Xeon so I think he was just stating that in a overclocking mindset.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> This is true. I have always went by the Intel X58 standard [Uncore = 2x DRAM freq.], for every CPU to date. Well the i7-9xx standard. No issues to date. Yes the Westmere's use anywhere from 1.4x-1.6x. Once I started overclocking, 1.8x - 2x has been wonderful just like the 45nm Blooms.


My bios will not offer me anything less than 1.5. How is yours offering you 1.4? Lol


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> My bios will not offer me anything less than 1.5. How is yours offering you 1.4? Lol


Mis-type?


----------



## dpoverlord

Let me know if I can be of help I have surround 1600p sli titans on my 5660


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Mis-type?


Yup. I meant to say 1.5x-1.6x.


----------



## GENXLR

I'm about to stress my 5650 to the max. While I still await the birth of my SR-2 machine which is still slowly being built, my single X5650 in the P6T now has to have an AVID HDX card installed and 2 HDX interfaces. Doing some major audio recording with the machine, wish me luck!!!


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Hello OCN,

I have a problem with an X5650 bought on ebay.

The setup is as follows:

CPU: Xeon X5650
Motherboard: eVGA X58 SLI3, BIOS updated to version 83
RAM: 3x2Gb Corsair XMS3 1333 MHz, the exact model name being CMX6GX3M3A1333C9 9-9-9-24 1.50V ver3.13

In case this might be required, the other parts are: Corsair HX620 modular PSU, Gigabyte 8800 GTS 312 Mb video card, Scythe Grand Kama Cross top-down cooler.

Well, long story short, the CPU only detects 4 Gb of RAM out of 6 (3x2Gb sticks.) The RAM and DIMM slots are alright, tested that using memtest86+ for 1.5 hours, one pass was successful, the second one was taking too long so I aborted the run and went to sleep.

The eVGA tech support suggested 1) running memtest with a CPU that is known to detect all the RAM (done, memtest86+ reported no problems) 2) inspecting the socket for bent pins (done, no visible damage to the pins observed). Other than those two issues, they think it's a faulty CPU, or, to be more precise, the integrated memory controller. Which means I'd have to return the CPU, and that, in turn, means shipping it back from Russia to the USA and waiting for the replacement to arrive, or maybe stop it and stay away from this cheap Xeon game for good.

Ideas? Where might the incompatibility be? Is this really a faulty CPU, or just a few wrong settings in the BIOS, or even a set of memory, incompatible with the CPU?


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Hello OCN,
> 
> I have a problem with an X5650 bought on ebay.
> 
> The setup is as follows:
> 
> CPU: Xeon X5650
> Motherboard: eVGA X58 SLI3, BIOS updated to version 83
> RAM: 3x2Gb Corsair XMS3 1333 MHz, the exact model name being CMX6GX3M3A1333C9 9-9-9-24 1.50V ver3.13
> 
> In case this might be required, the other parts are: Corsair HX620 modular PSU, Gigabyte 8800 GTS 312 Mb video card, Scythe Grand Kama Cross top-down cooler.
> 
> Well, long story short, the CPU only detects 4 Gb of RAM out of 6 (3x2Gb sticks.) The RAM and DIMM slots are alright, tested that using memtest86+ for 1.5 hours, one pass was successful, the second one was taking too long so I aborted the run and went to sleep.
> 
> The eVGA tech support suggested 1) running memtest with a CPU that is known to detect all the RAM (done, memtest86+ reported no problems) 2) inspecting the socket for bent pins (done, no visible damage to the pins observed). Other than those two issues, they think it's a faulty CPU, or, to be more precise, the integrated memory controller. Which means I'd have to return the CPU, and that, in turn, means shipping it back from Russia to the USA and waiting for the replacement to arrive, or maybe stop it and stay away from this cheap Xeon game for good.
> 
> Ideas? Where might the incompatibility be? Is this really a faulty CPU, or just a few wrong settings in the BIOS, or even a set of memory, incompatible with the CPU?


X58 is funny like that. This might sound silly but try switching the sticks around, it has worked for me before with the missing ram issue that x58 is notoriously famous for. Googling x58 missing ram will yield you tons of results and on some motherboards they even added a setting under the memory page for it. I know my EVGA board has one of those settings so check yours.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Thank you Agenesis, I'm going to look that up. What is the setting called in your board's BIOS? Which eVGA board is that?


----------



## Agenesis

It should be on the very bottom with the description mentioning missing ram.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Well, I can see no such setting under Memory Feature. There are the following settings:

Memory Control Setting [enabled, disabed]
Memory Frequency
Target Memory Frequency (depends on Memory Frequency)
Channel Interleave Setting
Rank Interleave Setting
Memory Low Gap ("Amount of memory space to reserve for PCI PCIE devices")

And then a lot of numerical parameters with abbreviation-like names.


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Thank you, I just got a 4.8ghz stable but a stupid USB bug code BSOD made me miss the validation lol, I need to do more searching on cpu pll voltz and other stuff as well, I can't set my PLL voltz lower than 1.8v on my board so never was able to see if lowering it would help but I think I might need to raise it with 4.8~5.2 ghz? did you have to?


Hey, a shot in the dark if you haven't resolved your issue. Try bumping up your SB Voltage.


----------



## GENXLR

Sadly, it's probably your board when you installed the cooler. I nicked a trace on 2 P6T's and P6T delux V2 right next to the screw slot, effectively killing the channel, to test this, move the missing stick to another slot.

EDIT: Look for this basically


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Sadly, it's probably your board when you installed the cooler. I nicked a trace on 2 P6T's and P6T delux V2 right next to the screw slot, effectively killing the channel, to test this, move the missing stick to another slot.
> 
> EDIT: Look for this basically


I can repair those traces if you want or need it. That is what I did for Qualcomm every day, 5 days a week for several years. Just repaired traces using trace repair wire on their Trucking Industry GPS communication devices... I can either find the solder pads and jump the entire trace, or solder on a bridge across the nick. Done it a million times.


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Hello OCN,
> 
> I have a problem with an X5650 bought on ebay.
> 
> The setup is as follows:
> 
> CPU: Xeon X5650
> Motherboard: eVGA X58 SLI3, BIOS updated to version 83
> RAM: 3x2Gb Corsair XMS3 1333 MHz, the exact model name being CMX6GX3M3A1333C9 9-9-9-24 1.50V ver3.13
> 
> In case this might be required, the other parts are: Corsair HX620 modular PSU, Gigabyte 8800 GTS 312 Mb video card, Scythe Grand Kama Cross top-down cooler.
> 
> Well, long story short, the CPU only detects 4 Gb of RAM out of 6 (3x2Gb sticks.) The RAM and DIMM slots are alright, tested that using memtest86+ for 1.5 hours, one pass was successful, the second one was taking too long so I aborted the run and went to sleep.
> 
> The eVGA tech support suggested 1) running memtest with a CPU that is known to detect all the RAM (done, memtest86+ reported no problems) 2) inspecting the socket for bent pins (done, no visible damage to the pins observed). Other than those two issues, they think it's a faulty CPU, or, to be more precise, the integrated memory controller. Which means I'd have to return the CPU, and that, in turn, means shipping it back from Russia to the USA and waiting for the replacement to arrive, or maybe stop it and stay away from this cheap Xeon game for good.
> 
> Ideas? Where might the incompatibility be? Is this really a faulty CPU, or just a few wrong settings in the BIOS, or even a set of memory, incompatible with the CPU?


Looks to me like you're saying everything works fine (sees all 6 GB) in Memtest, but not somewhere else. Do you have the problem in the BIOS or windows or both? At what point do you see only 4 GB? Can you provide a screenshot?


----------



## GENXLR

Skorpn pm me asap I really could use another P6T working.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> Looks to me like you're saying everything works fine (sees all 6 GB) in Memtest, but not somewhere else. Do you have the problem in the BIOS or windows or both? At what point do you see only 4 GB? Can you provide a screenshot?


I can see the 4 Gb reading in the BIOS under the "Standard CMOS Features" page, during POST, and in Linux with the KSysGuard program from KDE4 (I don't have Windows installed).

That said, I haven't ran memtest yet with the Xeon, only with the i7 920. Thank you for the hint!


----------



## GENXLR

Again, please check traces near the CPU, if you cut a trace, that happens, otherwise, check socket pins. What is your current meme frequency and timmings? What is your uncore ratio, and what is your blck.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Well, with the i7 920, the same motherboard and memory set, it's all fine. Shouldn't be the traces or the pins then, what do you think?

Re the second part of your Q, let me write that down for you, just a minute.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Memory frequency set to Auto, there is no reading of the current (actual) frequency in the BIOS.

Timings are set to Auto, with the BIOS reporting 9, 9, 9, 24 for tCL, tRCD, tRP, tRAS respectively.

Uncore ratio - no such variable, the only thing related to Uncore is "Uncore frequency" and that is set to Auto.

BCLK - no such variable, the closest I can find is PCIE Frequency, and that is set to 100.

EDIT:

Running memtest86+ with the Xeon and default BIOS settings after clearing CMOS using the Clear CMOS on-board button gives me the following data:

Memory: 4087 M
RAM: 663 (DDR3-1326) timings 9-9-9-24
BCLK: 132

EDIT 2:

Just found something really interesting with memtest86+ debug tools, in short, it can see all the 3 DIMM's.


----------



## Firehawk

When you switched from 920 to 5650 did you clear your CMOS? Have you tried the memory in slots 2,4,6 instead of 1,3,5?


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

I have cleared the CMOS about 20 times already while testing various settings







So yes, I have.

Other slots - nope, it's not per the manual, but let's try for fun sake.


----------



## GENXLR

Bad news, your is doing exactly what mine did with a bad trace. I could see all 3 sticks inside of CPUZ but couldn't in anything else.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

But with the 920, it can see all three! Can it be like that with a bad trace?


----------



## Firehawk

If the 920 works perfectly, then its the chip, not the mobo.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Interesting. Set the memory frequency and the timings to the values I observed with the 920 (that is, 1067, 8, 8, 8, 20), also set MCH strap to "DRAM Ratio", and now I can see the whole 6 gb. No I'm going to reset the BIOS to its default values and see if I can reliably reproduce the effect by applying the same values once again.


----------



## Firehawk

Well anything above 1066 was an overclock with the x58. I didn't think of it before, because most of us run faster anyway.

If it works at those settings, you'll likely have to boost your DRAM voltage to 1.65 and perhaps your QPI/Vtt too to get it stable. If you're planning to overclock anyway, you'll be playing with those settings regardless, but its still good to know everything works properly at stock first.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Oh, I see. I know little about X58 overclocking yet, although, as you have correctly guessed, my plan is to overclock and get good bang for the $$$







So far my only attempt with the memory has been to set the frequency to 1333, the timings to those printed on the mem sticks, without changing other parameters. That failed to boot, though.


----------



## jakethesnake438

Guys..
What CPU should I get?

I recently acquired a HP Z400 workstation at a good price, it has a W3520 2.66ghz in it.
It is almost exclusively used to play games with a GTX 970 in in, i.e. BF4 / BF2, Arma 3 (diverse selection eh)

I am looking for a cpu upgrade and I am not sure exactly what I need, it seems like you guys all have the x56xx series cpus, namely the 5650

Seeing as I have a locked BIOS and decent x58 motherboards aren't exactly cheap (ebay, im in NZ), What is the sweet spot for performance/price
I would rather not spend $300 NZD on a W3680 or more for a X5680
Is the best option to buy a new board and get a x5650 and OC it? This would mean a new PSU and AIO cooler (case is too thin for a tall tower hsf)


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Oh, I see. I know little about X58 overclocking yet, although, as you have correctly guessed, my plan is to overclock and get good bang for the $$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far my only attempt with the memory has been to set the frequency to 1333, the timings to those printed on the mem sticks, without changing other parameters. That failed to boot, though.


If your RAM is beeing spooky, try this. Put one module in and boot, set everything in BIOS according to specs for the memory. Reboot make sure it works. Shut down, add the other two. Make sure your QPI/DRAM is high enough to work for your BCLK clock.


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakethesnake438*
> 
> Guys..
> What CPU should I get?
> 
> I recently acquired a HP Z400 workstation at a good price, it has a W3520 2.66ghz in it.
> It is almost exclusively used to play games with a GTX 970 in in, i.e. BF4 / BF2, Arma 3 (diverse selection eh)
> 
> I am looking for a cpu upgrade and I am not sure exactly what I need, it seems like you guys all have the x56xx series cpus, namely the 5650
> 
> Seeing as I have a locked BIOS and decent x58 motherboards aren't exactly cheap (ebay, im in NZ), What is the sweet spot for performance/price
> I would rather not spend $300 NZD on a W3680 or more for a X5680
> Is the best option to buy a new board and get a x5650 and OC it? This would mean a new PSU and AIO cooler (case is too thin for a tall tower hsf)


That CPU is supposed to have an Unlocked Multi.**

My bad, Misread my spec sheet, You may wanna just drop an X5650 or X5660 in.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Left the system overnight without power (PSU switch turned off) and now it refuses to boot with f3, f6, 68.. What a puzzle.


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Left the system overnight without power (PSU switch turned off) and now it refuses to boot with f3, f6, 68.. What a puzzle.


Be thorough, what happens when you turn on the PC?


----------



## kckyle

http://valid.canardpc.com/y7ldl8

just got it, currently running prime, gonna make it run for another 2 hours and hope it doesnt crash, differences i noticed besides the price from 5675 to 5650, much higher clock for about the same voltage. 25 multi instead of 20.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/y7ldl8
> 
> just got it, currently running prime, gonna make it run for another 2 hours and hope it doesnt crash, differences i noticed besides the price from 5675 to 5650, much higher clock for about the same voltage. 25 multi instead of 20.


That's one heck of an oc for 1.32v!


----------



## kckyle

^fingers crossed for 2 more hours of prime. i think this chip likes higher multi rather than busspeed, i tried 23x200 and it crashed within 2 mins of prime


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/y7ldl8
> 
> just got it, currently running prime, gonna make it run for another 2 hours and hope it doesnt crash, differences i noticed besides the price from 5675 to 5650, much higher clock for about the same voltage. 25 multi instead of 20.


How long do you stresstest to ensure stability? I have a 12h rule as I have seen crashes at 8-10h which makes me uncomfortable running my CPU with the slightest instability.

I have had many passes with 6h and 7h with relatively low Vcore but for "complete stability" (i quoute because there is no such thing) I always have to bump it up a notch.

Im on a i7-970 at 4620MHz with 1,5 Vcore. 1 bump lower crashes at 10h, 2 bumps 8h, 3 bumps 5h and anything below that is just a nonfactor.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/y7ldl8
> 
> just got it, currently running prime, gonna make it run for another 2 hours and hope it doesnt crash, differences i noticed besides the price from 5675 to 5650, much higher clock for about the same voltage. 25 multi instead of 20.


Um, there's only 1 multi difference between them. Of course, it's down to luck.


----------



## kckyle

been running in the late morning. damn it it just crashed, however i dont think its the setting, my temp r getting quite hot, 75c when it bsod. i think i need a better cooler, time to check out that noctua


----------



## kckyle

been running in the late morning. damn it it just crashed, however i dont think its the setting, my temp r getting quite hot, 75c when it bsod. i think i need a better cooler, time to check out that noctua


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ^fingers crossed for 2 more hours of prime. i think this chip likes higher multi rather than busspeed, i tried 23x200 and it crashed within 2 mins of prime


My x5650 loves 200 BCLK, but hates running its turbo multi. At 200 BCLK and 20 multi it is nice and cool and can run as low as 1.1v @ only mid 20C's, but using say 193 BCLK and 22 multi, I need 1.35v and the idle temps are 10-15C warmer. Trade you chips? lol


----------



## kckyle

lol idk what is better having a higher multi or higher bus

also, i put 1.32v in bios yet cpu-z only shows 1.25v for my 4.2ghz prime run. is cpu-z really inaccurate?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> My x5650 loves 200 BCLK, but hates running its turbo multi. At 200 BCLK and 20 multi it is nice and cool and can run as low as 1.1v @ only mid 20C's, but using say 193 BCLK and 22 multi, I need 1.35v and the idle temps are 10-15C warmer. Trade you chips? lol


Xeons are weird like that. I remember my system being unstable at 180x18 but stable at 200x18 at the same voltage.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

My validation for the club.

http://valid.x86.fr/kxz8ei

This chip has got a lot more to give yet, as I just bumped it up until I got an easy 4ghz.

When I've got more time on my hands, I'll see about pushing it some more.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> lol idk what is better having a higher multi or higher bus
> 
> also, i put 1.32v in bios yet cpu-z only shows 1.25v for my 4.2ghz prime run. is cpu-z really inaccurate?


I don't find that it's inaccurate with my 920, @ 1.44375v cpu-z shows 1.41-1.44v under load while my multimeter shows 1.43v


----------



## kckyle

ok but yours is only off by .01 volt or os, mine is off by .an entire .1 volt.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> lol idk what is better having a higher multi or higher bus
> 
> also, i put 1.32v in bios yet cpu-z only shows 1.25v for my 4.2ghz prime run. is cpu-z really inaccurate?


It could just be the board sensor is inaccurate.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> lol idk what is better having a higher multi or higher bus
> 
> also, i put 1.32v in bios yet cpu-z only shows 1.25v for my 4.2ghz prime run. is cpu-z really inaccurate?


No CPU-Z isn't that inaccurate. Are you using the latest version of CPU-Z? Have you checked "other" monitoring software? Check your BIOS settings and make sure that you are using "Manual" voltage with other CPU [voltage] related settings set to AUTO or default settings. I don't know what your MB or settings are since I have a Sabertooth X58, but what you are seeing is normal. Joker: "Vdroop is working gloriously."

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I don't find that it's inaccurate with my 920, @ 1.44375v cpu-z shows 1.41-1.44v under load while my multimeter shows 1.43v


Perfectly normal.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphol*
> 
> Be thorough, what happens when you turn on the PC?


Next time it happens, I'll try to record the exact sequence of codes. They change too fast for me to be able to take note of them with the naked eye, so I'm going to use a camera and split the recording into frames to decode the sequence.

The bottom line, however, seems pretty clear to me: the system appears to behave in a quasi-random fashion, sometimes refusing to boot with BIOS memory parameters set to the values that had previously allowed the PC to boot successfully.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Next time it happens, I'll try to record the exact sequence of codes. They change too fast for me to be able to take note of them with the naked eye, so I'm going to use a camera and split the recording into frames to decode the sequence.
> 
> The bottom line, however, seems pretty clear to me: the system appears to behave in a quasi-random fashion, sometimes refusing to boot with BIOS memory parameters set to the values that had previously allowed the PC to boot successfully.


Once they change means it passed. But if it's stuck somewhere means that's what broke


----------



## kckyle

ok the updated cpuz helped, now voltage is off by slight .01 or so. thanks again maru


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Once they change means it passed. But if it's stuck somewhere means that's what broke


Indeed, but they sometimes cycle in an endless loop


----------



## kckyle

ok i discovered a little error, might be nothing might be something big. but this x5675 will not hit 26 multi in stock, i ran prime at stock setting and it will only do 25 multi. so all im getting is 3.34ghz not 3.46ghz. is this normal? anyhow i requested the seller to sent me a replacement.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ok the updated cpuz helped, now voltage is off by slight .01 or so. thanks again maru


No problem man.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ok i discovered a little error, might be nothing might be something big. but this x5675 will not hit 26 multi in stock, i ran prime at stock setting and it will only do 25 multi. so all im getting is 3.34ghz not 3.46ghz. is this normal? anyhow i requested the seller to sent me a replacement.


If you use more than two cores it will automatically downclock to 26x [with C-states enabled]. If you let the CPU sit Idle CPU-Z should report 26x


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> No problem man.
> If you use more than two cores it will automatically downclock to 26x [with C-states enabled]. If you let the CPU sit Idle CPU-Z should report 26x


CPU in idle depends on EIST and C-states. C1E = 12x multi with voltage reduction if you have not touch voltage, C3 C6 and C7 is tied together and is not recommended for any processor over 3.4GHz (If OC'd from 2.xxghz) but who knows it may work for 3.4GHz OCs (I doubt anyone here does 3.4GHz OCs only)
C1 is usually separate from the rest as C6 is tied with the rest. HT voltage reduction won't work if you have touched the voltage setting. And as for C3, C6, C7 one of them probably allows the processor to drop to 800mhz and of course the last one is called "Super Deep Sleep"

Yes, we do have C7. Just that haswell made a big fuss about it


----------



## kckyle

just went through bios and turned on c-state with both power optimized and traditional setting, still no 26x. any other tips?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Do you have EIST+Turbo on as well?


----------



## kckyle

yeah i do. i turned all the settings back to stock default, enabled c-state.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Check another monitoring program to make sure. There's plenty that will read your multi and frequency. The next thing would be to check the hardware.


----------



## kckyle

ok just checked with another member here who also have a x5675, apparently he havent been able to get above 25 either, so im starting to think maybe 25 is the max multi you can do on the x5675, if thats the case than i just spend 50 bucks extra for nothing since the x5670 also has 25 multi, unless i'm wrong on that too..


----------



## Firehawk

Kana-Maru and I just finished discussing this a couple pages back. The Xeon chips will never let you set the maximum multiplier. You can only set it up to one less than max. The last one is left for instances when you're running only one core.

I have an X5670 and I can only set x24, but I have seen x25 at the desktop on rare occasions and it doesn't last long.


----------



## kckyle

what concerned me is in passmark x5675 scored a 8600 with 3.46ghz while i only did 7900 with 3.34ghz, which is exactly 1 multi off.

before i had a x5650 and it scaled exactly to what passmark got on their chart. thats why i'm a bit paranoid, and its hard to find x5675 owners since no one really buys this chip.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> Kana-Maru and I just finished discussing this a couple pages back. The Xeon chips will never let you set the maximum multiplier. You can only set it up to one less than max. The last one is left for instances when you're running only one core.
> 
> I have an X5670 and I can only set x24, but I have seen x25 at the desktop on rare occasions and it doesn't last long.


Yeah I missed those pages. I try to catch up the best I can







. I also explained that to him. Except AFAIK it's "two" cores that will run the max multiplier. Is there something special about those X5675's or something.

.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> Kana-Maru and I just finished discussing this a couple pages back. The Xeon chips will never let you set the maximum multiplier. You can only set it up to one less than max. The last one is left for instances when you're running only one core.
> 
> I have an X5670 and I can only set x24, but I have seen x25 at the desktop on rare occasions and it doesn't last long.


I would say 25x is the max but also depends on the board and TDP. On my same board some could do full multi for L-chips but my L-chips can't because they are quite leaky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> what concerned me is in passmark x5675 scored a 8600 with 3.46ghz while i only did 7900 with 3.34ghz, which is exactly 1 multi off.
> 
> before i had a x5650 and it scaled exactly to what passmark got on their chart. thats why i'm a bit paranoid, and its hard to find x5675 owners since no one really buys this chip.


Check uncore settings but otherwise passmark is the most daft benchmark around


----------



## Dezeer

Hey I have a few questions that I am just going to lump together here.

I have Asus P6T Deluxe V2 So any of these Gulftown/Westmere-EP 6 core Xeons should work?

It seems that most people on this thread have x5650, is that just because it's the cheapest model?

I have been looking for higher multiplier models like W3680/-90 and X5675/-80/-90 to allow better tuning for memory clocks/lower bclk. Is there a worthwhile difference in W3680 vs. x5680, I know that W has +.025 VID range and X has higher memory amount support, but is there any difference in overclocking (outside of silicon lottery of course).

Is there any difference when overclocking in the different wattage models 95w vs. 130W?

Do the 2011 released CPUs clock any better than the processors released in 2010.

How much will the X58 chip require voltage if I use all the 36 pci-e lanes?

How much of a difference is there in overclocking Nehalem vs. Westmere, what are considered the safe 24/7 voltages for the CPU and what temperatures?


----------



## KimonoNoNo

That motherboard has been proven to run these xeons no problem.

As to what xeon is best seems to be up in the air and down to availabilty.

I was on the look out for a 70 for the higher base clock and a 75 popped up at the same price so I grabbed that instead.


----------



## loop16

.


----------



## greywarden

Can the X58 Sabertooth boot from PCIe? Still looking around at storage options...


----------



## DaveLT

It would look like a boot option to the BIOS anyway.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Can the X58 Sabertooth boot from PCIe? Still looking around at storage options...


Yeah, I think that is dependant on the PCIe device you are using, not the motherboard. If the PCIe device was designed to present itself as a bootable AHCI device, then that is how your motherboards BIOS will see it.

With that said YMMV. And until we start testing these PCIe SSD's on each of our x58 motherboards, it is still uncharted territory imo, lol. I'm torn with what I want to do, continue using SATA or try one of these PCIe devices and pray...


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, I think that is dependant on the PCIe device you are using, not the motherboard. If the PCIe device was designed to present itself as a bootable AHCI device, then that is how your motherboards BIOS will see it.
> 
> With that said YMMV. And until we start testing these PCIe SSD's on each of our x58 motherboards, it is still uncharted territory imo, lol. I'm torn with what I want to do, continue using SATA or try one of these PCIe devices and pray...


Ok, so this device may likely work, it says "Compatible with OS that has built-in AHCI driver" here it is: CLICKY


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Ok, so this device may likely work, it says "Compatible with OS that has built-in AHCI driver" here it is: CLICKY


Yeah, the manufacturers have been very hard at work making these appear as normal AHCI storage devices, which is why I said what I said. If your motherboards BIOS works with a standard PCIe to SATA adapter, than it should work with one of these new M.2 devices, because even though it is a completely new technology it is still presenting itself as a AHCI device...

EDIT: I am not too sure about mSATA devices as that is the earlier incarnation of M.2. I was talking about M.2, which is the highly updated and improved version of mSATA. I would wait to see if they make a M.2 card that accepts up to 4 M.2 SSD's instead of getting the mSATA adapter which is 2012 technology.

I am more interested in this myself and a 512GB M.2 x4 SSD to mate with it.
http://www.addonics.com/products/adm2px4.php


----------



## greywarden

I have an M.2 SSD in my current baby rig, it's pretty snappy along with the 3.8GHz i3 I like it. I'll look around for an M.2 version. They're not much more expensive.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Here is a nice card that actually comes with the heat sink which is FANTASTIC. Since M.2 has been reported to be much warmer running than SATA, this may address that issue a little more. Id rather my new SSD last as long as possible, lol.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IPO7YCU/ref=pe_172030_125354240_em_1p_11_ti

I am still going to wait for the x4 versions of M.2 SSD's to hit shelves in mass production next year. Right now they all seem to be x2, and that is not much faster than RAID0.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Ok, so this device may likely work, it says "Compatible with OS that has built-in AHCI driver" here it is: CLICKY
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the manufacturers have been very hard at work making these appear as normal AHCI storage devices, which is why I said what I said. If your motherboards BIOS works with a standard PCIe to SATA adapter, than it should work with one of these new M.2 devices, because even though it is a completely new technology it is still presenting itself as a AHCI device...
> 
> EDIT: I am not too sure about mSATA devices as that is the earlier incarnation of M.2. I was talking about M.2, which is the highly updated and improved version of mSATA. I would wait to see if they make a M.2 card that accepts up to 4 M.2 SSD's instead of getting the mSATA adapter which is 2012 technology.
> 
> I am more interested in this myself and a 512GB M.2 x4 SSD to mate with it.
> http://www.addonics.com/products/adm2px4.php
Click to expand...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121407049220?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

this is what I bought it's X2 but that will be enough to do 2 SSD's striped at full speed. I got it to give me back one internal drive, I'll just attach my baby Evo to it and be happy.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Here is a nice card that actually comes with the heat sink which is FANTASTIC. Since M.2 has been reported to be much warmer running than SATA, this may address that issue a little more. Id rather my new SSD last as long as possible, lol.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IPO7YCU/ref=pe_172030_125354240_em_1p_11_ti
> 
> I am still going to wait for the x4 versions of M.2 SSD's to hit shelves in mass production next year. Right now they all seem to be x2, and that is not much faster than RAID0.


Nice one. But a tad expensive for what is a effectively PCIe adapter, kind of like a mini pcie adapter for wifi cards you know








TL;DR Too dam expensive.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Here is a nice card that actually comes with the heat sink which is FANTASTIC. Since M.2 has been reported to be much warmer running than SATA, this may address that issue a little more. Id rather my new SSD last as long as possible, lol.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IPO7YCU/ref=pe_172030_125354240_em_1p_11_ti
> 
> I am still going to wait for the x4 versions of M.2 SSD's to hit shelves in mass production next year. Right now they all seem to be x2, and that is not much faster than RAID0.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one. But a tad expensive for what is a effectively PCIe adapter, kind of like a mini pcie adapter for wifi cards you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TL;DR Too dam expensive.
Click to expand...

Actually it's a pretty good deal for a NGFF card at X4..really good actually


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Nice one. But a tad expensive for what is a effectively PCIe adapter, kind of like a mini pcie adapter for wifi cards you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TL;DR Too dam expensive.


Yeah sure is, but oh well, I want the heatsink included so I can paint it to match the theme of my system. Unless you know of another one with a SSD heatsink that is cheaper? As tests have proved, the heatsink cuts the SSD temps in half. Sorry, I do not want my SSD running at 100C, or anything close to that.

http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Samsung-XP941-Plextor-PX-G256M6e-M-2-Qualification-575/#M_2DriveTemperatures


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Actually it's a pretty good deal for a NGFF card at X4..really good actually


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah sure is, but oh well, I want the heatsink included so I can paint it to match the theme of my system. Unless you know of another one with a SSD heatsink that is cheaper? As tests have proved, the heatsink cuts the SSD temps in half. Sorry, I do not want my SSD running at 100C, or anything close to that.
> 
> http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Samsung-XP941-Plextor-PX-G256M6e-M-2-Qualification-575/#M_2DriveTemperatures


Lol that's why I DON'T buy anything samsung







Maybe one of those small little RAM sinks may work just as well? Maybe. Or one of those super wide southbridge heatsinks ... problem is you'd have to use thermal glue as ... PCI expansions are not exactly the right way up is it







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Actually it's a pretty good deal for a NGFF card at X4..really good actually


Wot?


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Actually it's a pretty good deal for a NGFF card at X4..really good actually
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah sure is, but oh well, I want the heatsink included so I can paint it to match the theme of my system. Unless you know of another one with a SSD heatsink that is cheaper? As tests have proved, the heatsink cuts the SSD temps in half. Sorry, I do not want my SSD running at 100C, or anything close to that.
> 
> http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Samsung-XP941-Plextor-PX-G256M6e-M-2-Qualification-575/#M_2DriveTemperatures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol that's why I DON'T buy anything samsung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one of those small little RAM sinks may work just as well? Maybe. Or one of those super wide southbridge heatsinks ... problem is you'd have to use thermal glue as ... PCI expansions are not exactly the right way up is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Actually it's a pretty good deal for a NGFF card at X4..really good actually
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wot?
Click to expand...

X4 NGFF cards go for $60+ on ebay, I've been checking them out for more than a few months now, the ones that are less are X2 or X1


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Lol that's why I DON'T buy anything samsung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one of those small little RAM sinks may work just as well? Maybe. Or one of those super wide southbridge heatsinks ... problem is you'd have to use thermal glue as ... PCI expansions are not exactly the right way up is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wot?


Yeah, I was thinking of old BGA sinks, but this only works if all the NAND is on only one side of the SSD. Not sure yet if that is the case or not with 512GB cards.

At any rate, I'm still not interested just yet. I want higher 4K writes, and even the Samsung XP941 regressed in that sense and I want to take advantage of the x4 adapter. It makes no sense to me to install a x4 adapter and then populate it with a x2 SSD. LOL, I want to spend my money when there is much more competition, and that is just around the corner still. Right now it is a minimum $500 for a x4 M.2 SSD and THAT is expensive. So, when Toshiba, and everyone and their Grandma starts making M.2 SSD's the prices will come down and 2015 is the year for that.

That same 512GB Samsung SSD will be cut in half on price by then. Also, not to mention I want to see stacked NAND from Samsung in the form of a x4 M.2 SSD, which should near double their current 4K writes.

Here is my requirement, x4 SSD and at least 50% higher 4K writes than the XP941 (i.e 140K), or at least 10-20% higher 4K over 840 Pro's, or even 10-15% over the 850 Pro... Either way, I want to see nearly double/triple the sequentials (1500 MB/s), and nearly double my current 4K IOps over SATAII SSD speeds (I would be happy with 140,000 IOps). This is very easy to do with the M.2 platform at 4 PCIe 2.0 lanes, so I want to see it done.


----------



## salted_cashews

Lol so I installed my 5650 into the new WC loop and I am hitting about 8° above ambient at idle, I had one core report -2 though which gave me a laugh even though it's impossible. I'll be overclocking this coming week. Looking for 4.4 at least.


----------



## quaglinoman

Hi gang, was referred here from a post I made, I was looking to OC my i7 920, then brilliantly recommended to look at Xeons, which I never noticed price drop substantially compared to non-enterprise CPUs but still pack a punch.

I have a Gigabyte MOBO

EX58-UD4P, I updated my BIOS last week to R13, the latest stable non beta bios, I should be ok with getting an X5670 Yes? looking at Bios update notes I should be good to go. That was the maximum I wanted to spend as I didn't expect to be buying a new CPU btu if it helps with Rendering, yes please









I also will be looking to overclock it to 3.6Ghz range.


----------



## GermanyChris

The new 5650's are here and installed 24 threads of goodness


----------



## kckyle

oh nice you have a mac pro. i always wanted to get one, and because of the terrible reviews of the new mac mini i might pick up one


----------



## MCCSolutions

IN


----------



## kckyle

^ ha

nice to see my chip made to korea in one piece. how far did u oc so far


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ^ ha
> 
> nice to see my chip made to korea in one piece. how far did u oc so far


Havent OCd yet. Just got it working with the new chip last night. I had to do the Westmire Hardmod to get it to work but all is well now. I will probibly be switching out the RAM for some of my golden muskin redline before I oc it. I will post results on the log when i do!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I feel like I should be getting higher GFlops.



If you are wondering why I stopped at 4.1GHz, look at the Vreg max temp. I definitely need better cooling for the VRMs.

I know I'm going past the safe voltage on the VTT, but how would this memory controller scale from good to bad, at that speed and voltage?


----------



## GENXLR

Woah woah woah!!!!!

WAY TO MUCH ON THE IMC O-O

Back that down, try 1.35

also at 191blck, i'm seeing 76gflops


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> IN


Gosh, I wish I had a full cover mobo water block like that?









I really really really really want one... really really bad... really


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Gosh, I wish I had a full cover mobo water block like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really really really really want one... really really bad... really


Yea rare now, which board you you have? You have 4 way sli too!?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> Yea rare now, which board you you have? You have 4 way sli too!?


Rampage III Extreme. I actively hunted for one for about two years, maybe longer until I just completely gave up. I had the chance when I got this board brand new, as they were available, but what I did not know at the time was just how amazing this system was going to be and its staying power has floored me. Now I wish I had purchased one. Live and learn, I think...

Id give my left... err nevermind


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Rampage III Extreme. I actively hunted for one for about two years, maybe longer until I just completely gave up. I had the chance when I got this board brand new, as they were available, but what I did not know at the time was just how amazing this system was going to be and its staying power has floored me. Now I wish I had purchased one. Live and learn, I think...
> 
> Id give my left... err nevermind


Yea, I bought mine earlier this year from another OCN user @*ka24e* I paid like $275 for it with the block and a W3530.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1479590/fs-evga-x58-classified-4-way-sli-xeon-w3530-sold#post_22066295

Kinda weird how they are still sold for so much, still around $300-400 used...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-X58-Classified-4-Way-SLI-170-BL-E762/171507338626?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D26944%26meid%3D8c8546f3393b4897bfc4cc82f15f2734%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D11184%26rk%3D6%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D330802618752

I wanted the SR2 for the longest but mehhh, not worth the money


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

What I want to know is where did all the R3E blocks go? I know most people who had one have since moved on to newer Intel pastures. Do people just leave these things in their electronics closets, or throw them away in the trash? lol


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> What I want to know is where did all the R3E blocks go? I know most people who had one have since moved on to newer Intel pastures. Do people just leave these things in their electronics closets, or throw them away in the trash? lol


If I were you I would create a Wanted add here on OCN, you would be surprised!


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> Yea rare now, which board you you have? You have 4 way sli too!?


I have the 4way sli but no waterblocks :-(


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> oh nice you have a mac pro. i always wanted to get one, and because of the terrible reviews of the new mac mini i might pick up one


No I have an HP Z600


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> What I want to know is where did all the R3E blocks go? I know most people who had one have since moved on to newer Intel pastures. Do people just leave these things in their electronics closets, or throw them away in the trash? lol
> 
> 
> 
> If I were you I would create a Wanted add here on OCN, you would be surprised!
Click to expand...

35 rep requirement though...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 35 rep requirement though...


And I'm not too far away from that requirement. Lol, a wanted ad for a R3E block would probably be there forever...


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 35 rep requirement though...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> And I'm not too far away from that requirement. Lol, a wanted ad for a R3E block would probably be there forever...


Tru


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Woah woah woah!!!!!
> 
> WAY TO MUCH ON THE IMC O-O
> 
> Back that down, try 1.35
> 
> also at 191blck, i'm seeing 76gflops


With the Uncore that high, it's not stable at 1.35v. The max I can hit at 1.35 is 3520Mhz


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> What I want to know is where did all the R3E blocks go? I know most people who had one have since moved on to newer Intel pastures. *Do people just leave these things in their electronics closets*, or throw them away in the trash? lol


Ironically, that is where mine went.







I have not moved on, but my RIIIE died a little while ago (bent pins, never able to fully fix them) after a year of fighting and issues. It ended dying on with only 2/6 RAM slots working (and in single-channel mode), and I had to remount the CPU like 3-5 times before it booted, otherwise I got a CPU error.

Too bad I'm outside the US, I'd sell it to you. (maybe that's where they all went, with outside US buyers via eBay?







) I wish I could sell it locally, but most people over here are afraid of manly socketed CPU's and this board is rarer than gold.


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Ironically, that is where mine went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not moved on, but my RIIIE died a little while ago (bent pins, never able to fully fix them) after a year of fighting and issues. It ended dying on with only 2/6 RAM slots working (and in single-channel mode), and I had to remount the CPU like 3-5 times before it booted, otherwise I got a CPU error.
> 
> Too bad I'm outside the US, I'd sell it to you. (maybe that's where they all went, with outside US buyers via eBay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I wish I could sell it locally, but most people over here are afraid of manly socketed CPU's and this board is rarer than gold.


How come you can't sell a waterblock overseas?


----------



## NBrock

Hey Everyone,

I will be joining the club shortly. A board is inbound and should be here tomorrow. I was wondering if anyone had numbers for an overclocked Xeon x56xx in [email protected] I plan on using this as a dedicated folding machine.

Thanks!


----------



## DR4G00N

My X5650 is taking so long to arrive.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphol*
> 
> How come you can't sell a waterblock overseas?


I suspect he does not have local pickup services, or does not like Americans (which tbh I dont blame for, I don't like us either). I can sell anything I want without leaving the House, lol, except for maybe the actual House. If I couldnt it would be very difficult to run my ebay biz.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphol*
> 
> How come you can't sell a waterblock overseas?


Expensive shipping and finding a drop point takes too long. I do wish i had USPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I suspect he does not have local pickup services, or does not like Americans (which tbh I dont blame for, I don't like us either). I can sell anything I want without leaving the House, lol, except for maybe the actual House. If I couldnt it would be very difficult to run my ebay biz.


The first one. I like some American people, and others i find funny. Ironically, i have an easier time picking up stuff i get than sending it outside.


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I suspect he does not have local pickup services, or does not like Americans (which tbh I dont blame for, I don't like us either). I can sell anything I want without leaving the House, lol, except for maybe the actual House. If I couldnt it would be very difficult to run my ebay biz.


I need a 10 min carride to drop off packages, doesn't stop me from selling my old parts.


----------



## cdoublejj

so we can put 8 core in socket 1366 now? wil lthese cores fit in my socket 1366 server!??


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

All carriers do pick up, and USPS sucks, lol... Its costing us billions in tax losses every year.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Expensive shipping and finding a drop point takes too long. I do wish i had USPS.
> The first one. I like some American people, and others i find funny. Ironically, i have an easier time picking up stuff i get than sending it outside.


All carriers here do pickup, UPS Fedex, DHL USPS, but USPS sucks. My friends in Brazil is not the same way, or my friends in Mexico City. They have to travel also. So, I'm sure El Salvador is the same way...

But I doubt its expensive for you to ship to America, were on the same continent. lol, probably no more than $30 to ship a small item like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphol*
> 
> I need a 10 min carride to drop off packages, doesn't stop me from selling my old parts.


Sometimes, I have to travel to, like recently I sold a Guitar Amp and I did not want to box it up, nor did I have the materials to do so. So, I had to travel the 14 miles just to get to the shipping center. She only charges me $5 though to do it for me, which I find fantastic. I also sold a laptop recently and failed to have the Priority box on hand, so again I had to go to USPS, also 14 miles away, to get the proper box, even though I can pay for any shipping service directly from my computer, and print the labels here. Now that really sucked...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> so we can put 8 core in socket 1366 now? wil lthese cores fit in my socket 1366 server!??


8 cores in a 1366? I WISH!


----------



## kckyle

if 8 core for x58 existed i'm pretty sure someone here would have it already


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> if 8 core for x58 existed i'm pretty sure someone here would have it already


And overclocked no less, lol... I think our 6 core is good enough...


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> so we can put 8 core in socket 1366 now? wil lthese cores fit in my socket 1366 server!??


L> converter for LGA1567 CPU's









The good ol' times of Pentium Overdrives...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphol*
> 
> I need a 10 min carride to drop off packages, doesn't stop me from selling my old parts.


Try 1 hour (when the traffic cooperates).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> All carriers do pick up, and USPS sucks, lol... Its costing us billions in tax losses every year.


I'm very much aware of that. Now, if USPS sucks, and i want to have at least that, you can imagine how well we are here and how i feel about how my tax money is spent...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> But I doubt its expensive for you to ship to America, were on the same continent. lol, probably no more than $30 to ship a small item like that.


Actually, we are, just a little below Mexico, in Central America. The land where people are still using P4's and are happy with them.


----------



## bill1024

As far as FAH 25,000-30,000 PPD running SMP if I remember right.

You can put 2, four or six core CPUs in an EVGA SR-2 or a dual socket 1366 workstation/server board.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> L> converter for LGA1567 CPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good ol' times of Pentium Overdrives...
> Try 1 hour (when the traffic cooperates).
> I'm very much aware of that. Now, if USPS sucks, and i want to have at least that, you can imagine how well we are here and how i feel about how my tax money is spent...
> Actually, we are, just a little below Mexico, in Central America. The land where people are still using P4's and are happy with them.


is the L converter the same as the 771 mod?

this is my mobo, http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/QPI/5500/X8DTL-3.cfm

currently as far as i know the fastest officially support CPUs are 6 cores and cost just over $1100.00 USD

is i go by codename mine is tyler'sburg aka x58. was x58 the only socket 1366 chipset?

going back to look up OP.


----------



## bill1024

That MB should take the 75$ x5650 used ebay cpus
http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/QPI/5500/X8DTL-3.cfm

Down to 65$ now.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-XEON-SIX-CORE-X5650-SLBV3-2-66GHz-6-40GT-s-QPI-LGA-1366-12MB-95W-CPU-PROC-/131181254365?pt=US_Server_Disk_Controllers_RAID_Cards&hash=item1e8b0316dd


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> is the L converter the same as the 771 mod?
> 
> this is my mobo, http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/QPI/5500/X8DTL-3.cfm
> 
> currently as far as i know the fastest officially support CPUs are 6 cores and cost just over $1100.00 USD
> 
> is i go by codename mine is tyler'sburg aka x58. was x58 the only socket 1366 chipset?
> 
> going back to look up OP.


L> means Looking or Looking For. Sorry, MMOs have washed my mind a little bit too much xD

AFAIK, the fastest hexadore CPU for LGA 1366 is the X5690 with a whopping 3.46 GHz stock and 3.73 GHz turbo. The multiplier won't ever be an OCing bottleneck on that CPU, just keeping the base multi and a 200 bclk you coould get 5.2 GHz. Then there are the Turbo multipliers.

I would look for cheaper options. For $150 you can get two X5650's on Fleabay or other forums. Not too bad for 6c CPUs with full QPI speed, all the cache, and 95w.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> L> means Looking or Looking For. Sorry, MMOs have washed my mind a little bit too much xD
> 
> AFAIK, the fastest hexadore CPU for LGA 1366 is the X5690 with a whopping 3.46 GHz stock and 3.73 GHz turbo. The multiplier won't ever be an OCing bottleneck on that CPU, just keeping the base multi and a 200 bclk you coould get 5.2 GHz. Then there are the Turbo multipliers.
> 
> I would look for cheaper options. For $150 you can get two X5650's on Fleabay or other forums. Not too bad for 6c CPUs with full QPI speed, all the cache, and 95w.


so do L> converter for LGA1567 CPU's even exist? so running LGA1567 CPUs in socket 1366 is not possible then? i'm still stuck with 1366 CPUs such as the one you just listed?

EDIT: my motherboard doesn't do overclocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> That MB should take the 75$ x5650 used ebay cpus
> http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/QPI/5500/X8DTL-3.cfm
> 
> Down to 65$ now.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-XEON-SIX-CORE-X5650-SLBV3-2-66GHz-6-40GT-s-QPI-LGA-1366-12MB-95W-CPU-PROC-/131181254365?pt=US_Server_Disk_Controllers_RAID_Cards&hash=item1e8b0316dd


added it to my watch list.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> this is my mobo, http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/QPI/5500/X8DTL-3.cfm
> 
> currently as far as i know the fastest officially support CPUs are 6 cores and cost just over $1100.00 USD


That is a 1366 motherboard? so what 6-core Xeon is still $1100??? They are all like $100 these days, or less. I paid $80 for my x5650, and x5675 is less than $200 as far as I can tell.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> That is a 1366 motherboard? so what 6-core Xeon is still $1100??? They are all like $100 these days, or less. I paid $80 for my x5650, and x5675 is less than $200 as far as I can tell.


the last time i looked, i was probably looking for X5690 's on ebay and if you look now there are some in the 300 range but,m several months ago i was seeing, 550 and up for them. my board takes 2.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Well, I hope to become a member of this Xeon club very soon. Just ordered myself a Xeon x5675 from ebay. Coming from a overclocked i7 920 I hope to see a little bit of an upgrade and extend the life of this generation


----------



## kckyle

http://valid.x86.fr/fvclr3

ran it with x25 this time. went through intel burn test and 2 hours of prime, idk i don't really like using prime, it takes waaaay to long to determine stability, anyone else got any other testing method for stability?


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fvclr3
> 
> ran it with x25 this time. went through intel burn test and 2 hours of prime, idk i don't really like using prime, it takes waaaay to long to determine stability, anyone else got any other testing method for stability?


why don't try with 200*25?


----------



## kckyle

i tried 25x181 with 1.41v and it crashed within 5 min of prime. plus my temps were pushing in the 80c area. not to my liking. i think i need a better cooler, plus my mosfet is getting quite hot, there is a specific fan for it but i lost it when i was moving.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i tried 25x181 with 1.41v and it crashed within 5 min of prime. plus my temps were pushing in the 80c area. not to my liking. i think i need a better cooler, plus my mosfet is getting quite hot, there is a specific fan for it but i lost it when i was moving.


Use liquid?


----------



## ssgtnubb

I'm wondering how a Xeon 5690 would compare to my i7-980x; crazy easy to oc my chip just wondering if I would gain much?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fvclr3
> 
> ran it with x25 this time. went through intel burn test and 2 hours of prime, idk i don't really like using prime, it takes waaaay to long to determine stability, anyone else got any other testing method for stability?


Is that 1.36V under load?


----------



## kckyle

no, when stressing prime it for odd reason the voltage went down to 1.3v even though in bios i put 1.4v


----------



## xxpenguinxx

So you're actually doing 4.4GHz at 1.3v. I need that much voltage just for 4GHz.


----------



## kckyle

i guess? i'm sure not sure what to go by, the voltage i put in bios or the constant fluctuate of voltage in cpu-z


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i guess? i'm sure not sure what to go by, the voltage i put in bios or the constant fluctuate of voltage in cpu-z


Go by cpu-z, it's usually only .01 - .02v off from the voltage measured by my multimeter.

Mine does it too though not as bad, when set to 1.45-1.5v+ it's really only 1.43v under load.


----------



## kckyle

this is my voltage with prime running this morning
so the voltage i put in bios, thats more like the maximum voltage i would allow my cpu to pull? not the constant?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> 
> this is my voltage with prime running this morning
> so the voltage i put in bios, thats more like the maximum voltage i would allow my cpu to pull? not the constant?


Ok, so with Vdroop/LLC on the voltage set in the bios is the minimum voltage allowed, with it off the voltage set in the bios is the maximum it's allowed to use.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

That's still a pretty good clock at that voltage. I was going to convert my server to intel, maybe I'll move this CPU to there and get a 5675 for the desktop.


----------



## kckyle

yeah the 25 multi really let me keep the blck down, cause i know the max blck i can push on my board is around 220, but if i set 25x with a mere 200 blck i believe i can do 5ghz provided i have good enough cooling


----------



## MR KROGOTH

http://valid.x86.fr/7gnelv

Playing around again.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> That's still a pretty good clock at that voltage. I was going to convert my server to intel, maybe I'll move this CPU to there and get a 5675 for the desktop.


i got mine for 180 after some counter offers, but now it seems these are few for 180 buy it now price.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i got mine for 180 after some counter offers, but now it seems these are few for 180 buy it now price.


Thats what I paid, better not be a dud lol. On ebay if you search it was the very first one, dude had like 20 for sale.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Thats what I paid, better not be a dud lol. On ebay if you search it was the very first one, dude had like 20 for sale.


lol yeah, maybe i should've held out for better price, but the 920's limitation was really showing at today's game pace. couldn't even play bf4 at 60fps


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

If the x5675 goes further down in price, it will become the no brainer x58 upgrade imo. With multis like that at a price of say $125, or even $100 I am in. Hell, if only motherboards would come down in price now lol, this x5650 would make one fantastic Media Server chip, and an incredible upgrade over the current Q6600 that is running the media server, haha.


----------



## kckyle

i'm just begging for a cheap matx x58 to come around, good lord i can do with a good media pc in the living room lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i'm just begging for a cheap matx x58 to come around, good lord i can do with a good media pc in the living room lol


Yeah, lmao I'm starting to think we should shut up and try and contain this secret from becoming any more wide spread knowledge. I wish this thread was now for members ONLY. HAHAHAHA

I tell you what though, if a decent x58 comes around at a decent price and several of them, I may just upgrade my brothers PC (old P5Ba dual core), brothers#2 old dell core 2 duo, and the media/home server, and much of the neighborhood. I know this chip is WAY overkill for a Plex server, or even a home server for that matter but still, so what. Just having a bunch of Xeon computers everywhere around here would be cool.


----------



## kckyle

i don't think intel was expecting this kind of situation was going to happen. i was very tempted to spend on a x79 setup when i learned i can get ivybridge performance without ditching my current board.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i'm just begging for a cheap matx x58 to come around, good lord i can do with a good media pc in the living room lol


I'm looking for the same thing. My server is in an mATX case and I would like to keep the layout the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i don't think intel was expecting this kind of situation was going to happen. i was very tempted to spend on a x79 setup when i learned i can get ivybridge performance without ditching my current board.


Which is why Intel linked the BCLK to the PCIe on the new sockets. They didn't want another one of these to happen. Look back at the LGA775 socket, even those CPU can overclock with ease, and have plenty of power to play most games. My friend was on a Pentium D, and he was able to upgrade to a X5460 for under $30. I was on a game forum and someone posted about how easy and cheap is was to build an X58 setup, and that it can easily produce 120fps even in some of the poorly optimized games. I'm still trying to thank them but their pm box is disabled.

I'm still wondering how my Uncore stands. I can go to 3520MHz @ 1.35V, 3760MHz @ 1.45V. I haven't tried adjusting other voltages.


----------



## FragZero

Is there any more information about R9 290 crossfire on x58 boards?

Grabbed 2x R9 290 with reference heatsink (possibly unlockable, quite old cards). I have no NF200 onboard so i hope everything will go well!


----------



## loop16

http://hwbot.org/submission/2656024_looproll_3dmark11___performance_2x_radeon_r9_270_12835_marks?recalculate=true
i have r9 270 xfire in asus p6td deluxe


----------



## kckyle

i don't think its the nf200 chip or lack of it. there is a power management issue with the 290 when on a x58 board, when i had mine i would get random bsod just from idling.


----------



## FragZero

Well i have found people with a ga-x58a-ud5 rev 2 or ud7 (same pcb/bios) which have no issues running a single R9 290(x) so 1 should work. I just hope i can get both cards running!


----------



## kckyle

all the luck to you thn, bsod from idling was just one of the problem, the card's heat and noise output was getting on the overbearing side, so i figured i might as well get a gtx 970, since its the same price if i get a 290 + hg10 or kraken + aio cooler.


----------



## FragZero

Well these 2x R9 290 reference are the price of a new 970 GTX so the price is right!


----------



## kckyle

really... if u managed to get each for around 160 usd that is mighty impressive


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> Well these 2x R9 290 reference are the price of a new 970 GTX so the price is right!


Wow that is an amazing price. Wish I could get a deal like that. Then I could sell them and get the much more impressive 980.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Wow that is an amazing price. Wish I could get a deal like that. Then I could sell them and get the much more impressive 980.


I've seen a pair of r9 290's on kijiji for a mere $150 cad each (Perfect condition, pretty much new). I would have bought them but I didn't have the money or a good enough psu at the time.


----------



## FragZero

320 euro shipped for 2x R9 290 Sapphire full reference (yes this is half the price of a 970, a 970 is atleast this much, a 980 500+).

One catch, they have been used to mine but i have seen how, in an aircooled datacenter with very good airflow through the cards. Even if it goes wrong, they are with box, all accessoires and 17 months of warranty left!


----------



## kckyle

uhh please tell me you have a copy of receipt or something, sapphire usually request a copy of that when you rma. msi, asus and gigabyte are the ones that are serial based


----------



## FragZero

I do


----------



## kckyle

as long as your not too put off by the noise and heat ur all set. hope u can last longer than me i can only tolerate my 290 for so long til i got rid of it


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> as long as you're not too put off by the noise and heat ur all set. hope u can last longer than me i can only tolerate my 290 for so long til i got rid of it


Yeah I agree. I never did understand why some do not look at total cost of ownership of something. When I buy a car I look at insurance rates, gasoline rates and mileage and then do calculations on what the car really costs for a predetermined time. If I pick up a new Cat or Dog, I determine its costs of ownership, health care, quality foods etc. When I buy a CPU, I calculate cost of energy consumption, what I will be doing with it etc and determine its TRUE cost over a predetermined time frame.

When I purchase video cards I do the exact same thing. PNM, my electricity company told me last summer that two 290's will cost roughly $700 in energy at todays rates (we actually calculated 11 cents, but its gone higher since) in their life time. Not sure what the 900 series will consume but from what I have been reading it is about half that. So $350 in energy is a much nicer end figure, and if I stick with the single 980 plan, then it is even less for the card, probably around $175-200 in its life of consumed energy (all sheer guessing).

So, two 290's = $1200 in total cost of ownership? (at the $250 per card I find open box versions for on Newegg)(must also purchase not one, but two waterblocks, costs unknown)
One 980 = $950 in total cost of ownership? (assuming $600 for the gpu)(one waterblock purchase cost unknown)

Plus#1, it drops the 750 watt requirement from my PSU down to less than 500 watts, which is beautiful for a 1kW power supply and may allow my PSU to last longer than intended (possibly more savings potential).

Plus#2, my room the computer is in would need a larger air conditioner (the current one just barely manages it as is) to control the extra 300 watts heat output (more potential cost).

*ALL figures are assumed at today's energy rates and could be lower or higher.* Since our PNM is coal burning, steam generating based, prices go up yearly (unless of course by some miracle coal prices start to go down for a dwindling resource).

Can someone tell me please why total cost of ownership is never calculated for these things, only the initial cost from the store, lol?


----------



## kckyle

i'm gonna have to go with alot of people rent their places, and more than likely they don't pay the electricity since rent covers it. but yeah the 290's heat output was ridiculous, very close to my gtx 480. don't get me wrong, it was a terrific bargain for the price when miners start unloading them. i picked one up right away and tried to get many people to do the same instead of buying a 780. but when the maxwell came out that changed everything. you get 290x performance with half the wattage and half the heat output for only 60 bucks more than what i paid for. so of course i sold my 290 immediately, and thank god i did cause 3 days after that alot more people start selling their 290 well below the price i sold mine for.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah when our electric bill finally hit $500 a month back in 2010, we started to finally get concerned, now I want to know what its going to cost us in energy before I buy ANYTHING.


----------



## pipes

What's do you think of this?
If is good for 24/7 I want know

http://valid.x86.fr/09m5vt


----------



## GENXLR

Skorpn, get back to me via pm, lol, ready to mail the board


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> What's do you think of this?
> If is good for 24/7 I want know
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/09m5vt


Put your BCLK on 201, it will make it 4.4ghz, instead of 4399, lol...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Skorpn, get back to me via pm, lol, ready to mail the board


What board exactly? lol


----------



## GENXLR

One of my dead P6T's


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Put your BCLK on 201, it will make it 4.4ghz, instead of 4399, lol...


What's think of my voltage in 24/7 in relative offset?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> What's think of my voltage in 24/7 in relative offset?


Its too high for my liking, but maybe you're OK with it? Voltage is really up to you. Intel says anything higher than 1.35v is too high, but many here say up to 1.425 (I think that is it?) is OK. Again that is up to your level of comfort, not mine...


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i don't think its the nf200 chip or lack of it. there is a power management issue with the 290 when on a x58 board, when i had mine i would get random bsod just from idling.


I had the same issue at first. Now the driver just fails and restarts its self. Doesent happen durring game though....


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Its too high for my liking, but maybe you're OK with it? Voltage is really up to you. Intel says anything higher than 1.35v is too high, but many here say up to 1.425 (I think that is it?) is OK. Again that is up to your level of comfort, not mine...


I have tried to measure by means of the pins on the motherboard and the 1374 mV Meter measures


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> I have tried to measure by means of the pins on the motherboard and the 1374 mV Meter measures


Do you have voltage pads, or some area on the board that allows you to take accurate levels? lol, I have them on my Rampage III but never used them. Shame on me...


----------



## quaglinoman

Can I join?? As of today! I own an X5670 Hexacore!

When AS5 cures, I will have questions for sure on Overclocking temps that can be safe.

For those who are googling the motherboard I have and also curious about if the CPU works, I installed the latest Beta Bios from Gigabyte. EX58-UD4P Bios F14P, had a few nervous hiccups as Gigabyte said this was not a supported chip, but possibly because its a Beta Bios??? But then again they list supported Xeons with the Beta Bios version. I was recommended this woudl work, it did....so far lol.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Looks good. But you will want to get the Gflops over 70 though at least, especially with that chip, preferably 80 or more since you might be able to run 23x200 or higher. Not sure what temps are considered safe with these, but I know my 5650 runs a full 10C cooler than my 930 did at the same speed. And my 930 needed slightly less voltage at 4ghz, 1.26v to be exact, but this chip wants 1.3v to maintain 200x20. However, for whatever reason the temps are a full 10C cooler, which is wonderful imo.

Congrats on the Hexa...


----------



## quaglinoman

Previous chip was a i7 920 C0, it was at least 20 degrees warmer on idle at 2.66Ghz, this one is much lower running at almost 3.2Ghz. One Arctic Silver 5 cures, I will begin to push it, My cooler is Air, Thermaltake NiC F3. Bios being a beta makes me nervous, but it's working now. 70 GFlops huh? Think 3.8 Ghz may flirt with it?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quaglinoman*
> 
> 70 GFlops huh? Think 3.8 Ghz may flirt with it?


Hmm, I do not know, but what I do know is the average chip in this thread is doing about mid 70's. Mine is at 20x200 and doing 76 Gflops with only 1.30v. Which is exactly what I wanted out of it.


----------



## MCCSolutions

I think im going to start a thread just to database the XEON chips OC clocks and timings reported on OCN. I will post a link soon, and I encourage everyone who has been posting results here to submit the following:

XEON Model and Socket
XEON batch and place of manufacturer(MAYLAY etc...)
OC Timings
Voltage
Other settings such as multiplier, FSB, Dram etc...


----------



## MCCSolutions

http://www.overclock.net/t/1520559/offical-zeon-oc-database-thread


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Do you have voltage pads, or some area on the board that allows you to take accurate levels? lol, I have them on my Rampage III but never used them. Shame on me...


Yes, before of this mainboard in my rampage 2 extreme, work fine and see aida64 read with more precision, hwinfo64 too


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> IN


Nice build







(Windows doesn't scale very well with OC does it







My 3.6 X5650 is showing 7.8







then again WEI is absolutely useless at anything)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I feel like I should be getting higher GFlops.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are wondering why I stopped at 4.1GHz, look at the Vreg max temp. I definitely need better cooling for the VRMs.
> 
> I know I'm going past the safe voltage on the VTT, but how would this memory controller scale from good to bad, at that speed and voltage?


Woah ... what you did there was inadvertently weakened your IMC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Rampage III Extreme. I actively hunted for one for about two years, maybe longer until I just completely gave up. I had the chance when I got this board brand new, as they were available, but what I did not know at the time was just how amazing this system was going to be and its staying power has floored me. Now I wish I had purchased one. Live and learn, I think...
> 
> Id give my left... err nevermind


Well ... How are the IOH temps like?







My mate's got one from another person who had a R3E and swapped blocks and heatsinks with him @Razroid now has the blocks from ... uh, @terence52
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> Yea, I bought mine earlier this year from another OCN user @*ka24e* I paid like $275 for it with the block and a W3530.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1479590/fs-evga-x58-classified-4-way-sli-xeon-w3530-sold#post_22066295
> 
> Kinda weird how they are still sold for so much, still around $300-400 used...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-X58-Classified-4-Way-SLI-170-BL-E762/171507338626?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D26944%26meid%3D8c8546f3393b4897bfc4cc82f15f2734%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D11184%26rk%3D6%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D330802618752
> 
> I wanted the SR2 for the longest but mehhh, not worth the money


Eh ... I easily found Classifieds for like under 200$ ._. Only reason I spent 200SG$ on a P6X58-E WS because it is a well, WS. What more to say?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> With the Uncore that high, it's not stable at 1.35v. The max I can hit at 1.35 is 3520Mhz


You SHALL NOT use 2x on Westmere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Ironically, that is where mine went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not moved on, but my RIIIE died a little while ago (bent pins, never able to fully fix them) after a year of fighting and issues. It ended dying on with only 2/6 RAM slots working (and in single-channel mode), and I had to remount the CPU like 3-5 times before it booted, otherwise I got a CPU error.
> 
> Too bad I'm outside the US, I'd sell it to you. (maybe that's where they all went, with outside US buyers via eBay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I wish I could sell it locally, but most people over here are afraid of manly socketed CPU's and this board is rarer than gold.


Ironically they are abundant in china. I seriously am not joking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I'm looking for the same thing. My server is in an mATX case and I would like to keep the layout the same.
> Which is why Intel linked the BCLK to the PCIe on the new sockets. They didn't want another one of these to happen. Look back at the LGA775 socket, even those CPU can overclock with ease, and have plenty of power to play most games. My friend was on a Pentium D, and he was able to upgrade to a X5460 for under $30. I was on a game forum and someone posted about how easy and cheap is was to build an X58 setup, and that it can easily produce 120fps even in some of the poorly optimized games. I'm still trying to thank them but their pm box is disabled.


Nope it's just coincidental.


----------



## GENXLR

Dave

It's ok to use 2x on westmere, just under 1.35v VTT


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> Is there any more information about R9 290 crossfire on x58 boards?
> 
> Grabbed 2x R9 290 with reference heatsink (possibly unlockable, quite old cards). I have no NF200 onboard so i hope everything will go well!


Mystery Solved!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4482448?

Runs great









Edit: and to confirm, patched drivers, add 2560x1440 96hz profile and played a few rounds of CS:GO no stutter at all!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Dave
> 
> It's ok to use 2x on westmere, just under 1.35v VTT


It's pointless to have it over 1.7x anyway so just keep it there







Most gulftown IMCs run happier at 1.5-1.8xx also you won't be seeing performance increase after 1.7x. Running uncore @ 1.35v generates more heat than you think







(even with just a L5520 @ 3.6V 1.25v and uncore @ 1.35v 3.4GHz uncore (Really that was what it needed to be stable) I was pulling just over 200W reducing the uncore on the L5520 to use about 1.3v I cut power draw by a staggering 60W)

I'm not going to tell others to increase power draw by a big step for non existent improvements.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Speak for yourself Dave about the Uncore







. However, x2 has given me no issues. I plan on using these Hexa-Cores for a while so I'm definitely taking it easy with them. I'm pretty much never going above 1.35v unless it's strictly for benchmarks and I've pretty much ran all of those I wanted.


----------



## GENXLR

Mine improves at 2.0, any less and it slows down slowly. I'll see if playing gets me even better sweetspots


----------



## NBrock

Hey guys,

I was wondering if I could get some help with overclocking.
My rig;
Evga x58 Sli3
x5650
6GB of OCZ 1600 DDR3
HD 7970
Coolermaster 1200 pro gold.
Lots of liquid cooling









So I just got the rig together last night and got everything setup/installed. This is going to be a 24/7 dedicated Folding rig for the Team Competitions.
I currently am running at 4GHz and ram is at [email protected] volts. It does not seem to want to boot any higher then that. I come from overclocking AMD CPUs and there are some different things here that aren't something I am 100% familiar with. Anything I need to check or try to see if I can get it higher?


----------



## GENXLR

So I'm at 2x uncore and 1.35 VTT, what should i move around to get the best out of the IMC? Voltage or Multi first?


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> So I'm at 2x uncore and 1.35 VTT, what should i move around to get the best out of the IMC? Voltage or Multi first?


If you move voltage first and then multi, you'll never know if it were supposed to crash or not. Always multiply first and then move voltage accordingly.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I just slowly increase the BCLK until it becomes unstable, then I add some voltage and see if it corrects it. When I reach a point that I'm needing to increase the voltage more frequently, I consider that my max. I keep the CPU and RAM below stock speeds to be sure they are not unstable.


----------



## ried16

anybody know if a dell alienware board will work with the xeons?


----------



## GENXLR

Those should be P6T Deluxe boards. So yes


----------



## buffalofloyd

I know this has probably been asked a million times but for those on the 1366 socket with a Xeon, what do people like to use to check for stability? I've used prime95, Linx, Intel Burn Test. I haven't used these tools in years. Has something better come along, something faster perhaps? Are those pretty good? Is it recommended to use all of them? Just looking for a little advice, thanks.


----------



## GENXLR

IBT, Memtest86, Prime95, OCCT


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> IBT, Memtest86, Prime95, OCCT


I suppose not much has changed then for stability checks eh? I guess I have what I need then pretty much lol. I am actually running LinX now and then I'll try prime95 and IBT. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## GENXLR

IBT is just Linpack and byfar is one of the most stressful tests for any cpu. Using it with atleast 4Gb-8GB of ram is highly stressful and reveals issues quickly. Prime95 is similar but slower. Memtest86 helps when you just want to test IMC's and memory adjustements without having to boot all the way up into windows and launch linpack, then shutdown and adjust and do it again.(still use linpack once you "think" it's stable) and OCCT can be good for other tests. Specifically blend's with GPU and CPU(basically runs linpack and Furmark at the same time)


----------



## Agenesis

IBT at standard settings doing 100 loops will usually reveal any severe instability. If it passes I like to move on to prime95 small ffts for around 2 hours. Most cpu instability will reveal itself within that period, often within 5~30 minutes. Once it passes the small ffts you're semi stable so I just let it run bend or IBT with 95% of the ram. Prime95 blend running 24 hours is more or less bullet proof and IBT at max settings doing 20 loops will be stable enough for gaming. I haven't had an oc that failed on me after passing 24 hours of blend or 50 loops of IBT.

Once your cpu is stable you can start working on your ram and timings.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Wow, good answers, thanks guys. I went ahead and got OCCT. I do remember using this about 4 or 5 years ago when I built this rig with my I7-920 but I don't think I really used it to fully test any instablity. I'm pretty sure I just used IBT and Prime95 and Memtest86 and once I was stable it just stayed there till now when I got a new CPU. So my memory is a little foggy from back then.

For now I'm gonna try using the Linpack in OCCT overnight since it's already started, then run Prime95 while I'm at work all day and then probably some IBT as well. I suppose using a few is better than relying on one and since they are a little different a bit of variety will help to ensure stability.

As far as RAM goes, I remember trying to mess with it some years ago to get it down to like 8-8-8-20 or something but nothing worked. Stock my RAM is something like 9-9-9-24 I think. I planned to just leave it alone and not wake that beast up. Years later I still just see blue when I close my eyes from all those BSOD I used to get







It's like PTSD-BSOD.

Thank you!


----------



## MCCSolutions

Yea I mostly use Prime95 and have never had an issue where I needed anything else over the years(1000s of Processors checked). Other tools seem a bit overkill unless you have a specific issue or error you are troubleshooting....


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Now that I've had a x58 motherboard for a little while, motherboards with only 4 RAM slots look weird to me. Anyone else think the same?


----------



## MCCSolutions

Meh, not really....


----------



## GENXLR

Yes, except my D5400XS


----------



## jetpak12

Hi everyone, long time no see.







Serves me right for taking a couple months off OCN--it took about another couple months to get caught up on this thread!









Very cool to see new members join in!









For my rig, I finally got a new set of fans for my rads. I took apart my loop to install them and found that 2 out of 3 of my top fans on my 360 rad had burned out because my home-made dust cover was rubbing against the fans. Now I don't have a dust cover so I'll have to keep a much closer eye on dust. On the positive my temps dropped an amazing amount, now CPU load is in the low 50s on the highest cores, usually in the upper 40s in average across all cores.

I also picked up a 290X with a fullcover waterblock. I am a little nervous hearing about potential incompatibility with two or more in Crossfire, so I think I'll wait on a second one for a while. I'm loving just one for now at 1440p.









However, I am having a weird problem: the FPS in any benchmark or game will not exceed 60 fps. Vsync is turned off in all cases, and I've forced it off in Catalyst. Just wondering if anyone else here with X58+Xeon had a similar issue.


----------



## GENXLR

Why would you want more FPS? But no, I wouldn't know why, mine hits 400 FPS with a GTX 680


----------



## salted_cashews

Well I just got a X58 sabertooth for 185 AUD. Not too shabby and now i finally have a home for my old L5639, patriot vipers and cf 7970s. I dont exactly know what I'm going to use the rig for though as I have 95% of a two rad WC loop too. Main and secondary rigs 1366. Long live the X58.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salted_cashews*
> 
> Well I just got a X58 sabertooth for 185 AUD. Not too shabby and now i finally have a home for my old L5639, patriot vipers and cf 7970s. I dont exactly know what I'm going to use the rig for though as I have 95% of a two rad WC loop too. Main and secondary rigs 1366. Long live the X58.


Crunch on it for science!







(it would do damn well imo)


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Why would you want more FPS? But no, I wouldn't know why, mine hits 400 FPS with a GTX 680


Why not? The more visual information your eyes receive the better.

I haven't had a problem with framerates, than again I'm using two GTX 580s in SLI, so a completely different configuration. My average framerate pretty much doubled in a few games switching from a phenom II to the x5650, with both around the same operating frequency and heat output.


----------



## salted_cashews

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Crunch on it for science!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it would do damn well imo)


Well I'm finishing work and starting my post grad full time soon so I don't think I can afford to run it 24/7 on that budget, those 7970s are greedy bastards lol.


----------



## GENXLR

You do realize V-sync outputs at your monitors refreshrate? If your monitors Refresh is 60HZ, no matter how many fps you get (200, 1000) you only will still see 60FPS, infact, it's worse because some frames will merge with others and crate visual tearing. :/


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> You do realize V-sync outputs at your monitors refreshrate? If your monitors Refresh is 60HZ, no matter how many fps you get (200, 1000) you only will still see 60FPS, infact, it's worse because some frames will merge with others and crate visual tearing. :/


He said he is using a 290X with Vsync OFF, on a measly 1440p, and NOT going over 60 fps. Something is wrong, as it should go WAY over 60 fps with that setup. So, he is asking if anyone else has seen that happen before, since its a clear problem to address.

I have no clue what could be wrong myself... Sorry


----------



## GENXLR

I'm aware of the issue, I'm just stating it doesn't have any benefits. But yes, his FPS is rather low :/


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salted_cashews*
> 
> Well I'm finishing work and starting my post grad full time soon so I don't think I can afford to run it 24/7 on that budget, those 7970s are greedy bastards lol.


But...but.. it's for science!!!









Back on topic. yeah those things suck power. i'm going to upgrade to cf 290x if i can get a good deal. wish me luck.


----------



## salted_cashews

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> But...but.. it's for science!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic. yeah those things suck power. i'm going to upgrade to cf 290x if i can get a good deal. wish me luck.


But but my MSc is for science too lol. Shouldn't be hard finding a good deal on 290xs, I hope you're aware of the potential problems with the 290s that have been discussed a few pages back though?


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salted_cashews*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Crunch on it for science!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it would do damn well imo)
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm finishing work and starting my post grad full time soon so I don't think I can afford to run it 24/7 on that budget, those 7970s are greedy bastards lol.
Click to expand...

meh degrees who needs 'um


----------



## salted_cashews

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> meh degrees who needs 'um


Well I know my PC definitely wants as little of them as possible.

It's mainly taking a year or two off work and changing career path as I'm not happy with my current one. I also have the potential to take this thread hugely off topic with how opinionated I am toward this aspect so let's just call it at that and get back on topic.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salted_cashews*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> meh degrees who needs 'um
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I know my PC definitely wants as little of them as possible.
> 
> It's mainly taking a year or two off work and changing career path as I'm not happy with my current one. I also have the potential to take this thread hugely off topic with how opinionated I am toward this aspect so let's just call it at that and get back on topic.
Click to expand...

No please derail the thread


----------



## salted_cashews

I'll derail with some R2E potato shots.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Hi everyone, long time no see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serves me right for taking a couple months off OCN--it took about another couple months to get caught up on this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool to see new members join in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my rig, I finally got a new set of fans for my rads. I took apart my loop to install them and found that 2 out of 3 of my top fans on my 360 rad had burned out because my home-made dust cover was rubbing against the fans. Now I don't have a dust cover so I'll have to keep a much closer eye on dust. On the positive my temps dropped an amazing amount, now CPU load is in the low 50s on the highest cores, usually in the upper 40s in average across all cores.
> 
> I also picked up a 290X with a fullcover waterblock. I am a little nervous hearing about potential incompatibility with two or more in Crossfire, so I think I'll wait on a second one for a while. I'm loving just one for now at 1440p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I am having a weird problem: the FPS in any benchmark or game will not exceed 60 fps. Vsync is turned off in all cases, and I've forced it off in Catalyst. Just wondering if anyone else here with X58+Xeon had a similar issue.


if you are using 3rd party software such as MSI AB with Riva tuner, it has a Frame limiter you can use globally. You also could have Radeon Pro with a frame limiter in it. Maybe take a look around on your programs and see.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salted_cashews*
> 
> But but my MSc is for science too lol. Shouldn't be hard finding a good deal on 290xs, I hope you're aware of the potential problems with the 290s that have been discussed a few pages back though?


Yeah, tinkering with some memory setting's in the bios should fix any compatibility problems I come across.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salted_cashews*
> 
> Well I'm finishing work and starting my post grad full time soon so I don't think I can afford to run it 24/7 on that budget, those 7970s are greedy bastards lol.


Nah the "7970" 280x I have only pulls 180W in furmark







at 1100MHz on top of that.


----------



## salted_cashews

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Nah the "7970" 280x I have only pulls 180W in furmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 1100MHz on top of that.


I was under the impression that the 280x was slightly more efficient than the 7970 too, I had 2 of them and an L5639 @ 3.6 on a 240 and 180 rad and they were still far too hot for my liking.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> You do realize V-sync outputs at your monitors refreshrate? If your monitors Refresh is 60HZ, no matter how many fps you get (200, 1000) you only will still see 60FPS, infact, it's worse because some frames will merge with others and crate visual tearing. :/


Yes, I understand that, and in games I'll be playing with Vsync on. But the problem causes my benchmark scores to be artificially low because the FPS is capping itself at 60fps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> He said he is using a 290X with Vsync OFF, on a measly 1440p, and NOT going over 60 fps. Something is wrong, as it should go WAY over 60 fps with that setup. So, he is asking if anyone else has seen that happen before, since its a clear problem to address.
> 
> I have no clue what could be wrong myself... Sorry


Thanks Skorpn, you get it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> if you are using 3rd party software such as MSI AB with Riva tuner, it has a Frame limiter you can use globally. You also could have Radeon Pro with a frame limiter in it. Maybe take a look around on your programs and see.


I do have Afterburner with Riva Tuner, but I'm not seeing a setting like that. Do you know where I could find it? No Radeon Pro though.

Thanks for all the input so far, I'm not trying to derail the thread.







Was simply wondering if it was something strangely specific to the X58 platform, since people were suggesting potential problems with the 290/290X cards.


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Why not? The more visual information your eyes receive the better.
> 
> I haven't had a problem with framerates, than again I'm using two GTX 580s in SLI, so a completely different configuration. My average framerate pretty much doubled in a few games switching from a phenom II to the x5650, with both around the same operating frequency and heat output.


This is the reason i stated what i did.

I understood you entirely, but that is why i said what i did.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salted_cashews*
> 
> I was under the impression that the 280x was slightly more efficient than the 7970 too, I had 2 of them and an L5639 @ 3.6 on a 240 and 180 rad and they were still far too hot for my liking.


Too little raddage for any dual card at this price range anyway.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Yes, I understand that, and in games I'll be playing with Vsync on. But the problem causes my benchmark scores to be artificially low because the FPS is capping itself at 60fps.
> Thanks Skorpn, you get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have Afterburner with Riva Tuner, but I'm not seeing a setting like that. Do you know where I could find it? No Radeon Pro though.
> 
> Thanks for all the input so far, I'm not trying to derail the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was simply wondering if it was something strangely specific to the X58 platform, since people were suggesting potential problems with the 290/290X cards.


I am on my phone or I would post a screenie. In your task bar you should have a riva tuner icon. Click it and on the main screen there is an option to limit fps. You can enter a number there but it should be 0 by default.


----------



## GENXLR

Divide by 0, sometimes, i found my installations of precision or afterburner reporting 60fps as the limit instead of 0 on clean installs, typically with all my 600 cards.


----------



## Xoriam

Just ordered my x5660!
Can't wait to OC it!
Will be a decent upgrade from my I7 950. (Been with me a long time. But I'm starting to see a need for 6 cores)


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> I am on my phone or I would post a screenie. In your task bar you should have a riva tuner icon. Click it and on the main screen there is an option to limit fps. You can enter a number there but it should be 0 by default.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Divide by 0, sometimes, i found my installations of precision or afterburner reporting 60fps as the limit instead of 0 on clean installs, typically with all my 600 cards.


Thanks for the info, I'll check it out tonight when I get home.


----------



## MCCSolutions

Just a friendly reminder to submit your data for stable OC's here:

[OFFICIAL] XEON OC Database Thread

Thank you!


----------



## Kana-Maru

That's two topics now. Those are more than enough reminders.

Also has anyone submitted any CPU-Z links lately? If so or if I have forgotten to add anyone please let me know in this topic or my other topic [Xeon X5660-X58 Full Review, Discussion & Comparison]. If you want you can PM me.


----------



## DR4G00N

My xeon's coming tomorrow







, won't be able to use it until I acquire a new mobo though







(most likely going to be an asus p6t deluxe v2). I'll post a cpu-z link as soon as I get it all put together.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> My xeon's coming tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , won't be able to use it until I acquire a new mobo though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (most likely going to be an asus p6t deluxe v2). I'll post a cpu-z link as soon as I get it all put together.


Doesn't the P6T deluxe have alot of issues with Overclocking?
I use to have one, and couldn't get that great of clocks out of it.
And I didn't know it was compatible with the newer x58 xeons.


----------



## kckyle

lol can you update my cpuz? i no longer have the x5650.

http://valid.x86.fr/fvclr3

idle it ran at 1.36 but under load its 1.3v dunno what to make of that.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Doesn't the P6T deluxe have alot of issues with Overclocking?
> I use to have one, and couldn't get that great of clocks out of it.
> And I didn't know it was compatible with the newer x58 xeons.


Yeah, i'm not expecting an amazing oc with this thing, 4GHz is all i'm lookin' for anything more is just icing on the cake.

it's compatible with the latest bios I think, and even if it's not I can just easily mod my sli le board for it.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Yeah, i'm not expecting an amazing oc with this thing, 4GHz is all i'm lookin' for anything more is just icing on the cake.
> 
> it's compatible with the latest bios I think, and even if it's not I can just easily mod my sli le board for it.


Did you already buy it?

If not, the EVGA board or the Sapphire pure black might be be better.

(Sapphire pure black doesn't read voltages correctly in CPUZ but it does an awesome job at overclocking)
Sapphire Also supports 2000mhz+ ram
And has a PCIE 3.0 x16 slot

EVGA would probably be the better choice though.


----------



## kckyle

are you sure about a x58 board with a pcie 3.0?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Did you already buy it?
> 
> If not, the EVGA board or the Sapphire pure black might be be better.
> 
> (Sapphire pure black doesn't read voltages correctly in CPUZ but it does an awesome job at overclocking)
> Sapphire Also supports 2000mhz+ ram
> And has a PCIE 3.0 x16 slot
> 
> EVGA would probably be the better choice though.


No, but i'm going to. I need a second x58 mobo anyway (for my parent's system) so if it doesn't oc as well as I need it to then i'll just throw my 920 in it and use the evga for the xeon (i'll have to mod the board though).

Oh, and i'm getting it for cheap w/ waterblock & gtx 260 SSC (also for parent's pc)


----------



## MCCSolutions

Now that I have upgraded to X5650:

http://valid.canardpc.com/fp312c


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> are you sure about a x58 board with a pcie 3.0?


Yes, I own one.

the top slot in this photo will run PCIE 3.0 x16



The others will only run PCIE 3.0 x8
or PCIE2.0 x16

Screenshot of mine running at PCIE 3.0 x16


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Yes, I own one.
> 
> the top slot in this photo will run PCIE 3.0 x16
> 
> 
> 
> The others will only run PCIE 3.0 x8
> or PCIE2.0 x16
> 
> Screenshot of mine running at PCIE 3.0 x16


Put the gpu under load, that's only showing the video cards interface not the motherboards.
Mine does the same thing. (note how it says PCI-E 3.0x16 @ x16 *2.0* under load


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Yes, I own one.
> 
> the top slot in this photo will run PCIE 3.0 x16
> 
> The others will only run PCIE 3.0 x8
> or PCIE2.0 x16
> 
> Screenshot of mine running at PCIE 3.0 x16


Thats cool, I think that is the reason I keep having issues when running a R9 290x on mine, I have a 7970 but its off to RMA







Have you done a Game bench yet because even when I force hardware check on my GPUz it still says PCIe 3.0 x16 even though I know it cant be right.....


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Put the gpu under load, that's only showing the video cards interface not the motherboards.
> Mine does the same thing.


The GPU is under load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> Thats cool, I think that is the reason I keep having issues when running a R9 290x on mine, I have a 7970 but its off to RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done a Game bench yet because even when I force hardware check on my GPUz it still says PCIe 3.0 x16 even though I know it cant be right.....


Yeah Sapphire Pure Black X58 is one of the only x58 boards if not only I can think of with a PCIE 3.0 slot.
If you run SLI or Crossfire it will demote to x8 though.

Not that PCIE 2.0 vs 3.0 or x16 to x8 has much if any real world changes. (minimal)


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> The GPU is under load.
> Yeah Sapphire Pure Black X58 is one of the only x58 boards if not only I can think of with a PCIE 3.0 slot.
> If you run SLI or Crossfire it will demote to x8 though.
> 
> Not that PCIE 2.0 vs 3.0 or x16 to x8 has much if any real world changes. (minimal)


Quote from sapphire's product page: " 3 Gen2 (x16/x8/x8) and one Gen1 (x4) PCI-Express expansion slots"
meaning it does not have pci-e 3.0

Pci-e 3.0 was first introduced with SB-E (sort of).


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Quote from sapphire's product page: " 3 Gen2 (x16/x8/x8) and one Gen1 (x4) PCI-Express expansion slots"
> meaning it does not have pci-e 3.0
> 
> Pci-e 3.0 was first introduced with SB-E (sort of).


Maybe it was changed in a revision, Because 1slot PCIE 3.0 x16 was one of the sale points for me.
Apart from SATA 3.0 which is useless because marvell
and USB 3.0

This board released at the same time as sandy btw. to give extra options.(one of the latest X58 boards.)


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Maybe it was changed in a revision, Because 1slot PCIE 3.0 x16 was one of the sale points for me.
> Apart from SATA 3.0 which is useless because marvell
> and USB 3.0
> 
> This board released at the same time as sandy btw. to give extra options.(one of the latest X58 boards.)


What's the model number for that board?

I looked around google, it has usb 3.0 & sata 6g but not PCI-E 3.0, just 2.0.
Run the stress test thing in gpu-z and give it 30 sec and then take a screen cap(with the test still running).


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> What's the model number for that board?


The normal PB-CI7S41x58
Its the same as the one on the website.
BUT the box looks completely diffrent.

GPU has been under load for about 6 hours now when i took that screenshot.

(it is in PCIE 3.0 x16 under load. in cross fire it demotes to PCIE 3.0 x8 I tried it with the 7850s I had and 5770s.)

Bios update added up to 2400mhz ram compatible. I'm wondering if it was added there as well.
If it's not, oh well... not really anything to gain from it. got the same results in valley as a guy with a 3xxx series intel CPU.

Anyways if you don't use AMD GPUS stay away if you want to use it in SLI. It's only designed for AMD.

But apart from PCIE 3.0. This board gave me a 300mhz gain on my OC compared to the P6T Deluxe.


----------



## bill1024

I have the Asus P6T deluxe V2 with a X6560 running 4ghz, I had it up to 4.3 no problem. 175 x 23 1.29v
But 4ghz is fast enough, it is a PVR TV server and crunches BOINC 24/7


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> What's the model number for that board?
> 
> I looked around google, it has usb 3.0 & sata 6g but not PCI-E 3.0, just 2.0.
> Run the stress test thing in gpu-z and give it 30 sec and then take a screen cap(with the test still running).


Tried again, looks like i was wrong.

Notice PCIE 3.0 x16 @x16 2.0


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Tried again, looks like i was wrong.
> 
> Notice PCIE 3.0 x16 @x16 2.0


I noted that in an earlier post as an edit. "(note how it says PCI-E 3.0x16 @ x16 2.0 under load)"


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I have the Asus P6T deluxe V2 with a X6560 running 4ghz, I had it up to 4.3 no problem. 175 x 23 1.29v
> But 4ghz is fast enough, it is a PVR TV server and crunches BOINC 24/7


Nice








Good to see that xeons are compatible.

The max BLCK freq seems to be the problem on this board for oc'ing (max around 180-190MHz while my evga board will do 221MHz easy). Which could be a problem with the one i'm getting (X5650) which has a multi of 21x.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see that xeons are compatible.
> 
> The max BLCK freq seems to be the problem on this board for oc'ing (max around 180-190MHz while my evga board will do 221MHz easy). Which could be a problem with the one i'm getting (X5650) which has a multi of 21x.


Yeah thats what I was finding as well.

Asus p6t deluxe was capping out around 180-190mhz
While my current board gets up to 230 with some tweaks.


----------



## bill1024

I had a x5650 and was running 20 x 200 4ghz with 1600 rams speed on the P6T D V2
I put both my x5650 on an Asus dual socket server and put the X5660 on my single cpu boards.
Asus P6t D V2, EVGA FTW3 and a Asus Rampage3 Gene all three @ 4ghz 175 x 23 @ 1.29v


----------



## DR4G00N

I'll ask the seller if he knows what the max blck is.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> I am on my phone or I would post a screenie. In your task bar you should have a riva tuner icon. Click it and on the main screen there is an option to limit fps. You can enter a number there but it should be 0 by default.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Divide by 0, sometimes, i found my installations of precision or afterburner reporting 60fps as the limit instead of 0 on clean installs, typically with all my 600 cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info, I'll check it out tonight when I get home.
Click to expand...

Thanks again! This was the problem!







RivaTuner was set to a frame limit of 60. I put it to 0 and now I have UNLIMITED POWA FPS.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see that xeons are compatible.
> 
> The max BLCK freq seems to be the problem on this board for oc'ing (max around 180-190MHz while my evga board will do 221MHz easy). Which could be a problem with the one i'm getting (X5650) which has a multi of 21x.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats what I was finding as well.
> 
> Asus p6t deluxe was capping out around 180-190mhz
> While my current board gets up to 230 with some tweaks.
Click to expand...

My P6T Deluxe (v1) tops out at 212MHz. I've got mine running at 210MHz x 20 multi for an OC of 4.2GHz 24/7.


----------



## greywarden

Geeze, so many Vsync's


----------



## Xoriam

Well, I've got quite a bit of experience when it comes to overclocking X58.
I've had an I7 950 since it came out and have been tinkering since.

But seeing as I'm moving onto the westemer 32nm chip, I'd like to get a few things straight.
Since I'd like to atempt to push 5ghz+

Safe operating temps for stress test.
safe:
vcore
vtt
ioh
qpi pll
IOH/ICH
CPU pll
ICH

Maybe some reading material specific to westmere x5660 or x5650 would be apreciated.
Since uncore ratio is diffrent as well.
(have x5660 arriving)


----------



## GENXLR

VTT 1.35
IOH/ICH is board dependant
PLL 1.8
VCORE is 1.35 but you can go higher for sure. Users report upto 1.5V with no issues but heat.


----------



## cdoublejj

would an X5650 be faster than highly clocked Q9550 @ 3.8ghz already paired with ddr3? do they have 1366 boards with sata and ide and OSX compatible?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> would an X5650 be faster than highly clocked Q9550 @ 3.8ghz already paired with ddr3? do they have 1366 boards with sata and ide and OSX compatible?


Night and day.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> would an X5650 be faster than highly clocked Q9550 @ 3.8ghz already paired with ddr3? do they have 1366 boards with sata and ide and OSX compatible?


and floppy though i can make a truly usb internal floppy.


----------



## kckyle

osx compatible, i heard gigabyte boards will most definitely pass the osx registry thing. floppy, highly doubt it. ide...again highly doubt it.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> osx compatible, i heard gigabyte boards will most definitely pass the osx registry thing. floppy, highly doubt it. ide...again highly doubt it.


well what do you know, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157150

if i could just find it in an ASUS flavor. i need to do more research when i have time. it almost seems like i asked a loaded question. should have given my self a LMGTFY


----------



## kckyle

from what i heard gigabyte boards are the way to go for hackintosh since its made by foxconn. but i dont think any ud boards have a legacy connection for floppy or ide


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> osx compatible, i heard gigabyte boards will most definitely pass the osx registry thing. floppy, highly doubt it. ide...again highly doubt it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> from what i heard gigabyte boards are the way to go for hackintosh since its made by foxconn. but i dont think any ud boards have a legacy connection for floppy or ide


Been looking in the wrong places mang. EX58-UD5/Extreme and X58A-UD3R (same board basically) and even X58A-UD5


----------



## Kana-Maru

*ATTN: KimonoNoNo & gringopig*

You have been.........

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg

I have added both of you to the club so feel free to post the code in your sig.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Thanks for the invite, and I must say I'm happy that I stumbled upon this thread as this xeon/x58 partnership is leagues better than what I was running before.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> would an X5650 be faster than highly clocked Q9550 @ 3.8ghz already paired with ddr3? do they have 1366 boards with sata and ide and OSX compatible?
> 
> 
> 
> and floppy though i can make a truly usb internal floppy.
Click to expand...

I went from my Q9550 with DDR3 to an X5650 and I can also say the difference is night and day.









My motherboard (P6T Deluxe) has onboard floppy and IDE, I think most of the early 1366 boards have them while later ones dropped 'em. I have no idea about OSX compatibility.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

What the heck would a floppy be used for in 2014???


----------



## jetpak12

No idea.... but I still have an internal floppy drive currently installed in my sig rig.









I have used it to install drivers during Windows installations and for running memtest86. I also use it to transfer files to my 486 machine, and to install my old games into Dosbox before I got the 486. So there's a few reasons.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Got rid of all my floppy drives in 2006 I think it was, but I do keep a USB floppy made by Sony handy, somewhere. Have not seen a modern OS require a floppy in a very long time, as most happily accept USB flash drives for driver support files.

Wait, what version of the P6T do you have? Looking at high res images, I see a spot at the bottom edge that looks like it is for a floppy connector. Maybe you can solder a Floppy connector onto it, assuming it doesn't also need some controller chip? My R3E has no such IDE or Floppy ports, its all USB and SATA/PCI-E based here.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Got rid of all my floppy drives in 2006 I think it was, but I do keep a USB floppy made by Sony handy, somewhere. Have not seen a modern OS require a floppy in a very long time, as most happily accept USB flash drives for driver support files.
> 
> Wait, what version of the P6T do you have? Looking at high res images, I see a spot at the bottom edge that looks like it is for a floppy connector. Maybe you can solder a Floppy connector onto it, assuming it doesn't also need some controller chip? My R3E has no such IDE or Floppy ports, its all USB and SATA/PCI-E based here.


I have the P6T deluxe v1 and it has IDE and I'm sure it has floppy, heck it even has SAS...

I found a floppy drive in the trash last month







and I'll use it or the IDE header if anyone needs to take data from an IDE drive haha I just threw the last one away in my house, don't tell my dad though!

But man, I'm young and the last time I used a floppy was in 2004, when I was in 5th grade....


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> I have the P6T deluxe v1 and it has IDE and I'm sure it has floppy, heck it even has SAS...
> 
> I found a floppy drive in the trash last month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'll use it or the IDE header if anyone needs to take data from an IDE drive haha I just threw the last one away in my house, don't tell my dad though!
> 
> But man, I'm young and the last time I used a floppy was in 2004, when I was in 5th grade....


I used to run a game called ROTT (Rise of the Triad) from floppy disks back in the mid 1990's, lol. Hmm, that was before you were born (or at the time of your birth?), and before computers became popular. My OS was Windows 3.1









LOL, and I just realized, my Daughter was in Kindergarten


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I used to run a game called ROTT (Rise of the Triad) from floppy disks back in the mid 1990's, lol. Hmm, that was before you were born (or at the time of your birth?), and before computers became popular. My OS was Windows 3.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, and I just realized, my Daughter was in Kindergarten


Mann the oldest game I remember was Duke Nukem, and Quake when visiting my dad when he was deployed in Korea... But those were the days of bootlegged ps1 games and mod chipped consoles.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Duke Nukem and Quake came after ROTT, but it was Quake that finally forced me to buy my first real expensive video card, which I now after all these years forget what it was, LOL. Later in the 90's I got a add-on PCI card that had no output port, but it just "assisted" the graphics card, also forgot its name. I have many thousands of computing stories to tell, if only I could remember them.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I went from my Q9550 with DDR3 to an X5650 and I can also say the difference is night and day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My motherboard (P6T Deluxe) has onboard floppy and IDE, I think most of the early 1366 boards have them while later ones dropped 'em. I have no idea about OSX compatibility.


I've got 2 P5E3 Deluxe/WiFi-APs and a Q9550, I wonder if the value of the boards and chip could help offset the price of the 6 core and P6T deluxe?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Duke Nukem and Quake came after ROTT, but it was Quake that finally forced me to buy my first real expensive video card, which I now after all these years forget what it was, LOL. Later in the 90's I got a add-on PCI card that had no output port, but it just "assisted" the graphics card, also forgot its name. I have many thousands of computing stories to tell, if only I could remember them.


Is that an ageia physx by any chance?


----------



## bill1024

I hosted a Quake2 server for a couple years for our Quake clan.
That really was a good fast paced game. It was tweaked for Voodoo cards
We had loads of fun playing that back in the day.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Is that an ageia physx by any chance?


Lol, no no, I'm talking late 1990's here maybe 96 or 97, not sure. I think it was either made by Matrox or Diamond, but I think it was Matrox for some odd reason. It was strictly a 3D processing unit WAY before anything like the ageai name, that assisted in graphics processing before Graphics cards really took off. I want to say Matrox made it but I can't find it in their list of legacy products LOL, so I might be wrong. I just asked my brother and he remembers it but thinks it was a Diamond product. He thinks I still have it, but if I do I have no clue where it would be. I do remember purchasing it because they didn't even have decent PCI video cards yet, or agp for that matter, but that was being made to take advantage of the new PCI bus and my nice new mobo had a fancy new PCI slot on it, so why not.

EDIT: AHH I found it, it was the first PowerVR card, a.k.a Matrox m3D PowerVR Accelarator PCI, my very first really expensive add-on made just for gaming assistance, lol, and the very first implementation if trilinear filtering, thus gave the current cards MUCH better video quality. I think I had this mated with a Matrox or Voodoo3, or a Banchee, or Riva card at the time that was not really meant for gaming. Its very hard to remember names because this was a time when computer upgrades came almost every 3 months like clock work. lol



Amazing that I found this all because the letter M was stuck in my head.. That lead me to thinking it was the Matrox M, and that lead me to Matrox m3D... LOL how things like that work


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Duke Nukem and Quake came after ROTT, but it was Quake that finally forced me to buy my first real expensive video card, which I now after all these years forget what it was, LOL. Later in the 90's I got a add-on PCI card that had no output port, but it just "assisted" the graphics card, also forgot its name. I have many thousands of computing stories to tell, if only I could remember them.


Honestly, I've only once seen a program run off of a floppy...

And all the guys talking about super old school hardware, man I feel spoiled and making me feel really young...

I do remember spending a TON of time playing the game Commandos, and Age of Empires as a kid. I was like the only kid that played games on the computer at my school since I consider those years the golden age of console gaming... I still have never owned an N64. Growing up in the 90's, man does technology move fast, seeing things from PopSci growing up, now in the consumer space...

Also my dad had a ton of Novalogic games, pretty much all of them







he he using the LAW in Delta Force was my favorite... And I played a ton of flight sims not knowing what I was doing, dropping the tactical nuke in free play.

I had no idea what I was doing back then, don't even know what we were running









Bringing it back, any opinions on the Rampage Gene III?

How's the usb3 and is the faster data based on another controller?
How does it over clock, and does it run hot?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah, I have to admit Quake really changed things for me, never really cared for Duke Nukem even though my Fathers name is Duke, lol. What really changed for me was when the original Half Life was released, and well those bastards found a new way to really get all my money. I built a whole new PC, and sold some plasma, just for Half Life gaming using an Abit BP6. Not sure, but I think the new video card I got for the BP6's (I built two of them, one for me and one for my little girl) was my first ever AGP card, and the first time I really started to experience the baloney sandwiches and mac and cheese nights (sometimes with tuna thrown in). Sad my Daughter had to suffer those days because of my constant hardware addiction, but she claims she would not give up those early days of Tomb Raider with her father for nothing, lol...

My BP6 days was the first time I ever got serious into overlocking, and gaming, or multi processing for that matter.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Lol, no no, I'm talking late 1990's here maybe 96 or 97, not sure. I think it was either made by Matrox or Diamond, but I think it was Matrox for some odd reason. It was strictly a 3D processing unit WAY before anything like the ageai name, that assisted in graphics processing before Graphics cards really took off. I want to say Matrox made it but I can't find it in their list of legacy products LOL, so I might be wrong. I just asked my brother and he remembers it but thinks it was a Diamond product. He thinks I still have it, but if I do I have no clue where it would be. I do remember purchasing it because they didn't even have decent PCI video cards yet, or agp for that matter, but that was being made to take advantage of the new PCI bus and my nice new mobo had a fancy new PCI slot on it, so why not.
> 
> EDIT: AHH I found it, it was the first PowerVR card, a.k.a Matrox m3D PowerVR Accelarator PCI, my very first really expensive add-on made just for gaming assistance, lol, and the very first implementation if trilinear filtering, thus gave the current cards MUCH better video quality. I think I had this mated with a Matrox or Voodoo3, or a Banchee, or Riva card at the time that was not really meant for gaming. Its very hard to remember names because this was a time when computer upgrades came almost every 3 months like clock work. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing that I found this all because the letter M was stuck in my head.. That lead me to thinking it was the Matrox M, and that lead me to Matrox m3D... LOL how things like that work


You really are very old aren't you








All I remembered from those days was a Diamond PCI graphics card that had some kind of ROM attached on a socket on the far-right-end of it


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, I have to admit Quake really changed things for me, never really cared for Duke Nukem even though my Fathers name is Duke, lol. What really changed for me was when the original Half Life was released, and well those bastards found a new way to really get all my money. I built a whole new PC, and sold some plasma, just for Half Life gaming using an Abit BP6. Not sure, but I think the new video card I got for the BP6's (I built two of them, one for me and one for my little girl) was my first ever AGP card, and the first time I really started to experience the baloney sandwiches and mac and cheese nights (sometimes with tuna thrown in). Sad my Daughter had to suffer those days because of my constant hardware addiction, but she claims she would not give up those early days of Tomb Raider with her father for nothing, lol...
> 
> My BP6 days was the first time I ever got serious into overlocking, and gaming, or multi processing for that matter.


Man, brings back great memories. The first real computer game I ever played was Doom and from there I was hooked. Duke Nukem was fantastic as well, especially when we had a bunch of computers connected and played against each other (LAN party?) Tomb Raider I still think is one of the coolest games ever and have played them all, but nothing was like the first one, same with Resident Evil, for PS1 anyway. Half-Life I still consider to be one of the most amazing games I ever played as well. That is when I got my first computer, a prebuilt Gateway with a Voodoo3dfx card or something like that. I was in heaven playing that game, then multi-player mods, then Counterstrike. I think Counterstrike is still one of the best games to play, even with those stupid awpers









Anyway, been following this thread and had to chime in my 2 cents because those games are great, still. Commodore64 was the first game system I had. Soooooooo many good games for that, and so many good memories. Boulder Dash anyone? lol


----------



## bill1024

I have a x5660 on a Rampage3 Gene, Running 4ghz 175 x 23 using an Antec H100 cooler.
I did find the chip set gets hot with no air flow from a CPU cooler fan, so I have 80mm fan blowing over it.
Last nigh was the first time I put it in a case, had to mess with fans and air flow to get things cool again.
Did not wook well with the cooler fans as intake, once I made them exhaust and added the 80mm fan all temps dropped a few deg.
It is running Linux and crunching BOINC so I really have not pushed it.
Not used the USB at all either.
It does seem to be a rock solid board and has a ton of settings to mess with in the bios.


----------



## bill1024

Wolf-n-stein with the wall mazes used to get imprinted in my brain. I felt like I was still moving after playing.
We tried to play Doom over a 2400 baud modem. Did not work so well.
My first upgrade was 1mb of ram 50 stinking dollars for a stick.
Now you can get 4gb for under that price!!!


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Wolf-n-stein with the wall mazes used to get imprinted in my brain. I felt like I was still moving after playing.
> We tried to play Doom over a 2400 baud modem. Did not work so well.
> My first upgrade was 1mb of ram 50 stinking dollars for a stick.
> Now you can get 4gb for under that price!!!












Imagine time traveling to back then, and telling PC enthusiasts and ourselves about ram prices and size.
They'd probably HAH yeah right! 4gb of ram we'll never have that!
and you're like... thats 1 stick of ram.....


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I went from my Q9550 with DDR3 to an X5650 and I can also say the difference is night and day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My motherboard (P6T Deluxe) has onboard floppy and IDE, I think most of the early 1366 boards have them while later ones dropped 'em. I have no idea about OSX compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 2 P5E3 Deluxe/WiFi-APs and a Q9550, I wonder if the value of the boards and chip could help offset the price of the 6 core and P6T deluxe?
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what socket 775 parts run for these days. I made an appraisal thread about a month ago for my P5Q3 Deluxe + Q9550 but no one ever replied to it. I did have some random guy PM me and offer me $100 for both, and he said he was mostly interested in the mobo (must have been wanting to do the Xeon mod). I ended up selling them to my brother for $100 plus a couple other odds and ends to help him get started with his first computer build.

I contemplated the 771-775 Xeon mod for a while but ended up discovering this thread instead.







I was concerned that going from a C2Q at 2.83 stock to a (Xeon) C2Q at 3.3 stock wouldn't really give me that much of a performance boost for all the trouble. But with this setup, its basically plug-and-play and the price is good. I sold my 6970s that I used to have and they more than covered the cost of the upgrade. (Back when they were worth more than $100 each, lol.)


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I'm not sure what socket 775 parts run for these days. I made an appraisal thread about a month ago for my P5Q3 Deluxe + Q9550 but no one ever replied to it. I did have some random guy PM me and offer me $100 for both, and he said he was mostly interested in the mobo (must have been wanting to do the Xeon mod). I ended up selling them to my brother for $100 plus a couple other odds and ends to help him get started with his first computer build.
> 
> I contemplated the 771-775 Xeon mod for a while but ended up discovering this thread instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was concerned that going from a C2Q at 2.83 stock to a (Xeon) C2Q at 3.3 stock wouldn't really give me that much of a performance boost for all the trouble. But with this setup, its basically plug-and-play and the price is good. I sold my 6970s that I used to have and they more than covered the cost of the upgrade. (Back when they were worth more than $100 each, lol.)


It's high it has been since the Xeon mod, i don't think the Xeons have shot up in price too much. but, both my P5e3's i got for cheap. one for over 100 USD with half a system and the other for a steal at about 80 bucks here on OCN. I bet i could both up for $150 on ebay for the pair if i go by last known condition for my back up board which was tested with a janky PSU.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I'm not sure what socket 775 parts run for these days. I made an appraisal thread about a month ago for my P5Q3 Deluxe + Q9550 but no one ever replied to it. I did have some random guy PM me and offer me $100 for both, and he said he was mostly interested in the mobo (must have been wanting to do the Xeon mod). I ended up selling them to my brother for $100 plus a couple other odds and ends to help him get started with his first computer build.
> 
> I contemplated the 771-775 Xeon mod for a while but ended up discovering this thread instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was concerned that going from a C2Q at 2.83 stock to a (Xeon) C2Q at 3.3 stock wouldn't really give me that much of a performance boost for all the trouble. But with this setup, its basically plug-and-play and the price is good. I sold my 6970s that I used to have and they more than covered the cost of the upgrade. (Back when they were worth more than $100 each, lol.)


I sold and E8500 on a P5Q-E last year for about 250€

Now even just my I7 950 I'll only get roughly 70 for... what a change so quick.


----------



## GENXLR

Ah..... when i was very young, my father got me into computers. My first PC was an IBM PS/2, cpu model # 80286. After that I at age 5 built my first computer. An ASUS CUBX motherboard with a 700 MHZ celeron, i OC'ed to 1.05Ghz, 1GB of PC/133 RAM, and if i remember correctly, I think i first used a Matrox G200 GPU(was also equipped with 2 3dfx glide based voodoo 2 chips. The Diamond monster ii's in SLI which i still own today), then upgraded to an early Nvidia GPU(Geforce 2 ultra i think). Then In.... what was it, 02? I dumped my Celeron into storage and bought a Abit NF7-S with a AMD Barton CPU. AAXDA2600KV4D. I had 1GB of Ram on that Computer as well but via 2 512 sticks vs 4 256's. Used the Geforce 2 Ultra in it. Had that thing OC'ed to 2.2Ghz. Later moved over to my first fun computer, in 04 or 05 I built my Abit AA8XE with a Pentium 4 560 and a geforce 6800GT with 2GB of ram. Also put my first water cooling kit in, a Swiftech kit. My parents were just amazed at my age and the # of computers I built. I built a second computer in 05, a Socket 939 based machine with a DFI Lanparty NF4 UV board with a AMD Athlon 4400+ x2 Toledo based CPU at 2.2 ghz OC'ed to 2.8Ghz. Machine has 4GB of ram and use 2 7600GT's. in 07 Finally in 08, my P4 kicked the bucket when my board died for whatever reason. I bought my D5400XS with twin x5450 harpertown CPU's and put 16GB of ram into the machine(Kingston) and oc'ed the CPU's to 3.6ghz. I put originally 2 9800GX2's in it. Then twin Radeon 4870 X2s Still using that machine today. Then in 09, i bought this P6T and my i7920. I was using my Twin 9800 GX2's. In 2010 i got my GTX 570 for the i7 and put the 9800GX2's back into the D5400XS. In 2011 I bought my 12GB of ram kit for the P6T, and got my first SSD. in 2013 I bought my GTX 680 for the i7 and twin GTX 580's for the D5400XS. The my last upgrade which you are familar with, in 2014, I bought my X5650 to replace my aging i7 920(d0, SLBEJ A batch at 4GHZ flat 24/7 at only 1.3375 core).

I apologize, I had to gush to somebody >.< I've had a bad week and remembering my young past is kinda nostalgic right now. But to get back on topic

I reported very high temps around 90C not to long ago, well now that i got my A/C maxed out, my room went from 85 to 68, and my cores now have a max temp of 77C on a stock cooler. at 191x22 with 1.3625 Vcore. Time to keep rocking out!

Dropped uncore to 1.7x to see perf difference, I think mine perffered 1.8 as my gflops are very very low now. x2.0 did the best but is toasty. I need to fix my stutter first o.o


----------



## bill1024

Time to get a nice all in one water cooler. I have on my x5660 3 cpus H70, H90 and H100
Running BOINC 100% full load my temps are in the high 40s to low 50s
Pick one up from NewEgg refurb they run from 44-55$ They come packaged as if they were new.


----------



## DR4G00N

My X5650 arrived yesterday!







(Question, what's the max multi for this chip?)

(Epic glory shot)


----------



## kckyle

i think 21 or 22.


----------



## jetpak12

Max multi is 22 with turbo on the X5650.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Max multi is 22 with turbo on the X5650.


Is that on all cores or just one?


----------



## Xoriam

Multiplier for x5650 is 20.
x5660 is 21.

Max multi for x5650 with turbo is 22 but it's not practical to OC with turbo and it won't remain on 22 all the time.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Max multi for x5650 with turbo is 22 but it's not practical to OC with turbo and it won't remain on 22 all the time.


Would it stay on 22x if I turn Speedstep off?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Would it stay on 22x if I turn Speedstep off?


hm... I can't confirm, But I don't think so.
It will still do the step between 20, 21, and 22 if I'm not wrong.
But will remain full speed at 20.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure thats how it works.


----------



## Kana-Maru

*ATTN: DKMB*

You have been been.........................................

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg

Throw the code in your sig.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Multiplier for x5650 is 20.
> x5660 is 21.
> 
> Max multi for x5650 with turbo is 22 but it's not practical to OC with turbo and it won't remain on 22 all the time.


You can keep the max turbo multi for all cores 24/7 (21x) in fact 22x is with 3 or moar corez
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> hm... I can't confirm, But I don't think so.
> It will still do the step between 20, 21, and 22 if I'm not wrong.
> But will remain full speed at 20.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure thats how it works.


If you do turn off EIST you may end up turning off boost.
You can get 21x 24/7.


----------



## DesmoLocke

Just picked up a X5660 for $100 including shipping from eBay. Expect the cpu-z validation in a couple of weeks after I swap out my i7 920 in my ASUS P6T build. I got the 920 on launch back in 2008 so I'm excited to have a $1,200 MSRP chip from 2010 extend the life of my trusty X58 build. It should make video encoding a tad bit faster I'm hoping.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesmoLocke*
> 
> Just picked up a X5660 for $100 including shipping from eBay. Expect the cpu-z validation in a couple of weeks after I swap out my i7 920 in my ASUS P6T build. I got the 920 on launch back in 2008 so I'm excited to have a $1,200 MSRP chip from 2010 extend the life of my trusty X58 build. It should make video encoding a tad bit faster I'm hoping.


there is a x5670 at that price more or less


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> there is a x5670 at that price more or less


x5670 is a waste of extra money
x5660 is actually rated 8 out of 10
where as x5670 is rated 7.7 out of 10

x5660 tends to run cooler, and get higher overclocks on water.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesmoLocke*
> 
> Just picked up a X5660 for $100 including shipping from eBay. Expect the cpu-z validation in a couple of weeks after I swap out my i7 920 in my ASUS P6T build. I got the 920 on launch back in 2008 so I'm excited to have a $1,200 MSRP chip from 2010 extend the life of my trusty X58 build. It should make video encoding a tad bit faster I'm hoping.


Trust me it will make encoding much faster. OF course that will depend on your settings, but the extra cores definitely helps when I'm multi-tasking while compression + encoding [etc] video and\or music.


----------



## DaveLT

Extra cores help in everything and despite what they say, unless you're playing seriously archaic games or "modern" games built on old outdated engines more Gulftown corez is better








Apart from the fact that Gulftown is quite a lot faster than Yorkfield clock for clock, certainly better than the improvement we see from IVB to HW which is almost nothing.


----------



## DividebyZERO

It's amazing how cheap these cpu's are, and how powerful they are for their age. I am seriously considering selling off my x79 board/cpu and just keeping this x58 for a while.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> It's amazing how cheap these cpu's are, and how powerful they are for their age. I am seriously considering selling off my x79 board/cpu and just keeping this x58 for a while.


Yeah who knows how long this price will last though, they are going like hotcakes.

I've seen prices in certain places go back up to 500€ already.


----------



## cdoublejj

WAIT WHAT!? you can OC them too!!!??? i thought they were locked!?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> WAIT WHAT!? you can OC them too!!!??? i thought they were locked!?


nah, double cpu boards are almost locked.

If you use it on a nice x58 single cpu board you can OC them to hell and beyond.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Would it stay on 22x if I turn Speedstep off?
> 
> 
> 
> hm... I can't confirm, But I don't think so.
> It will still do the step between 20, 21, and 22 if I'm not wrong.
> But will remain full speed at 20.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure thats how it works.
Click to expand...

I think you've got it right. I run Turbo OFF, so max multi I see is 20x. Turbo goes up to 22x but it didn't hit 22 very often for me. Technically the "max" multi is 23x which only kicks in when you're running on one core (basically never).

If someone figures out how to get the turbo multis to enable 100% of the time, let me know so I can try it.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I think you've got it right. I run Turbo OFF, so max multi I see is 20x. Turbo goes up to 22x but it didn't hit 22 very often for me. Technically the "max" multi is 23x which only kicks in when you're running on one core (basically never).
> 
> If someone figures out how to get the turbo multis to enable 100% of the time, let me know so I can try it.


Yes please, imagine x5660 at 23 multi... lol


----------



## xxpenguinxx

On my Asus Rampage II, I was able to use the x22 multi on all 6 cores from what I could tell. On my EVGA board in Eleet, it shows 4 cores running at x22, 2 cores running at x23. CPUz shows x22. With both motherboards, I had to turn C1E states off, and keep intel speedstep on. On the Asus board I was able to turn turbo off and keep the x22.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> WAIT WHAT!? you can OC them too!!!??? i thought they were locked!?


Here is a list of boards and what speed they are running at.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club

And the EVGA SR-2 dual socket board you can OC two of these Xeons.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You really are very old aren't you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I remembered from those days was a Diamond PCI graphics card that had some kind of ROM attached on a socket on the far-right-end of it


Yeah, well if you call 48 really old, then yes I am really old, lol.

Warning: The following is OFF-TOPIC
Dave, I have had the pleasure of being the first Son of a Air Force Electronics Engineer who designed/maintained many of the guidance systems for the 1960's and 1970's missile programs during and after Vietnam. His team met with the President and received an award for the solid state designs of the AIM-7F in the mid 70's. So I have always my entire life had access to Soldering Irons, Oscilloscopes, Multi Meters of various kinds, you name it, its has always as long as I can remember been part of my home, including the earliest of computers with tape based media. Sadly, I did not get really interested in computing until after my divorce in 1994, and instead of drinking my sorrows away, I had to raise my Daughter alone and needed both a hobby and a Job. So, I used my fathers past and my business management degree and limited electronics skills to get me into Intel's QA dept (making/testing harnesses and cables mostly), where they trained me for many years (ISO9001 training) and that immediately got me interested in Intel based Computers, to say the least. From about 1995 to roughly 2006 I had to be on the forefront and upgraded every few months, literally, and then in 2006-2007 I finally started to calm down, mainly I think because stuff just started to work better and I had sorta lost interest in hard core gaming. Then this R3E and SSD's came around and well it has been fast enough ever since, lol. The ONLY thing even tempting me to upgrade further is the desire to check out 1440p gaming running at 120hz and newer games such as BF4, and Crysis 3, which both just do not run all that great with my 5870. So, I am building my own DIY monitor project to satisfy that need.

However, I see no reason just yet to upgrade the platform, which is VERY strange coming out of my mouth. So, I think a new video card such as the 980 or what ever AMD releases here soon will hold me over and I should be OK for another 2-3 years. But, I think that depends on just what these upcoming PCIe SSD's do for us and if they will work flawlessly with Legacy BIOS systems such as ours. If these upcoming PCIe SSD's work as expected, I may not upgrade again for 5 more years, lol... Imagine that the x58 lasting an enthusiast for a full decade, seems almost impossible to believe myself... Does that mean I am no longer a computer enthusiast?

What really has kept me from upgrading is the lack of real new innovative technologies over the last 5 years or so. I mean USB 3 is not worth upgrading to, PCI 3.0 is not worth upgrading to, SATA III is not worth upgrading to and x79 or even x99 just has not brought anything worthy of my money. If I hadn't already had x58 and this Xeon, then chances are I would have upgraded to the very latest by now (maybe), however from this platform NOTHING has been worth it in my eyes as of yet.

So, long story short, I will be a member here for a long time it seems, well into my 5th decade of life














So, get used to this old man.









Now back on topic. I also had a Diamond PCI card (or was that AGP?), or at least I remember having some vga cards with the words Diamond on them, haha.


----------



## cdoublejj

are the folks hitting 5ghz using peltiers or doing 1 time runs? The ONLY reason i'm considering upgrading is because i think i can get some money out of my Q9550 setup/parts. Also x58 has 6 ram slots instead of just 4 and an upgrade to x99 would be roughly $1700 USD on top of if OSX at best. also the legacy is is a very nice touch but, there are osx compatible all black pcb addon cards at about $10 USD a pop that can fix that if you lack such features. Also INTERNAL USB Floppies are now possible for those who do archival work and work with out dated formats on a regular basis.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> are the folks hitting 5ghz using peltiers or doing 1 time runs?


Not sure anyone is running 5ghz 24/7, but I know we have several members, including the OP, who has benched 5ghz or more, more then once. lol


----------



## Xoriam

I'll be using 5ghz+ 24/7 if it's stable and safe.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, well if you call 48 really old, then yes I am really old, lol.
> 
> Warning: The following is OFF-TOPIC
> Dave, I have had the pleasure of being the first Son of a Air Force Electronics Engineer who designed/maintained many of the guidance systems for the 1960's and 1970's missile programs during and after Vietnam. His team met with the President and received an award for the solid state designs of the AIM-7F in the mid 70's. So I have always my entire life had access to Soldering Irons, Oscilloscopes, Multi Meters of various kinds, you name it, its has always as long as I can remember been part of my home, including the earliest of computers with tape based media. Sadly, I did not get really interested in computing until after my divorce in 1994, and instead of drinking my sorrows away, I had to raise my Daughter alone and needed both a hobby and a Job. So, I used my fathers past and my business management degree and limited electronics skills to get me into Intel's QA dept (making/testing harnesses and cables mostly), where they trained me for many years (ISO9001 training) and that immediately got me interested in Intel based Computers, to say the least. From about 1995 to roughly 2006 I had to be on the forefront and upgraded every few months, literally, and then in 2006-2007 I finally started to calm down, mainly I think because stuff just started to work better and I had sorta lost interest in hard core gaming. Then this R3E and SSD's came around and well it has been fast enough ever since, lol. The ONLY thing even tempting me to upgrade further is the desire to check out 1440p gaming running at 120hz and newer games such as BF4, and Crysis 3, which both just do not run all that great with my 5870. So, I am building my own DIY monitor project to satisfy that need.
> 
> However, I see no reason just yet to upgrade the platform, which is VERY strange coming out of my mouth. So, I think a new video card such as the 980 or what ever AMD releases here soon will hold me over and I should be OK for another 2-3 years. But, I think that depends on just what these upcoming PCIe SSD's do for us and if they will work flawlessly with Legacy BIOS systems such as ours. If these upcoming PCIe SSD's work as expected, I may not upgrade again for 5 more years, lol... Imagine that the x58 lasting an enthusiast for a full decade, seems almost impossible to believe myself... Does that mean I am no longer a computer enthusiast?
> 
> What really has kept me from upgrading is the lack of real new innovative technologies over the last 5 years or so. I mean USB 3 is not worth upgrading to, PCI 3.0 is not worth upgrading to, SATA III is not worth upgrading to and x79 or even x99 just has not brought anything worthy of my money. If I hadn't already had x58 and this Xeon, then chances are I would have upgraded to the very latest by now (maybe), however from this platform NOTHING has been worth it in my eyes as of yet.
> 
> So, long story short, I will be a member here for a long time it seems, well into my 5th decade of life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, get used to this old man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back on topic. I also had a Diamond PCI card (or was that AGP?), or at least I remember having some vga cards with the words Diamond on them, haha.


Holy crap, your dad designed the guidance on the Sparrow.... My mind is blown right now. Too bad it still wasn't reliable in Vietnam, but that's another topic.

Thanks for sharing, its nice reading people's story!


----------



## bigpoppapump

Just put in for a MSI x58 SLI Micro and a x5660.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'll be using 5ghz+ 24/7 if it's stable and safe.


I was thinking, if I sell this x5650 and upgrade to one of the chips with a much higher multi and then put this R3E on full water, I maybe able to also run 5ghz 24/7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Holy crap, your dad designed the guidance on the Sparrow.... My mind is blown right now. Too bad it still wasn't reliable in Vietnam, but that's another topic.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, its nice reading people's story!


Well, I think he was part of a team, so he can't claim it was his design solely, because he once told me many years ago that he had to share the award with 6 or 7 others. But yeah he was part of the Sparrow development team, at least the part during the late 60's and into the 70's. We moved away from Denver Colorado (where the Sparrow was developed at Lowry AFB) around the time of Mt St.Helens Eruption, and then he retired in 1982, so not exactly sure how many years he was involved in the missile programs. Anyway, the main point of all that was to convey I have always had electronics and computers in my family, as long as I can remember. When he retired he was immediately picked up by Sandia Labs in Albuquerque NM, and worked there as a Senior Computer support tech from 1983 (during my high school graduation, lol) until he retired a second time in 2012, when they finally said he was too old to pick up his contract again. He has been gardening and growing killer tomatoes ever since, lol.

Although he spent the last 30 years as a computer tech at one of the most advanced places on Earth, I do not think he knows a 5th of what we know here at OCN... When he does some work to his computer, I always double check his work when he's not looking, you know, just to make sure he did it right...














but please do not let him know that


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I was thinking, if I sell this x5650 and upgrade to one of the chips with a much higher multi and then put this R3E on full water, I maybe able to also run 5ghz 24/7.
> Well, I think he was part of a team, so he can't claim it was his design solely, because he once told me many years ago that he had to share the award with 6 or 7 others. But yeah he was part of the Sparrow development team, at least the part during the late 60's and into the 70's. We moved away from Denver Colorado (where the Sparrow was developed at Lowry AFB) around the time of Mt St.Helens Eruption, and then he retired in 1982, so not exactly sure how many years he was involved in the missile programs. Anyway, the main point of all that was to convey I have always had electronics and computers in my family, as long as I can remember. When he retired he was immediately picked up by Sandia Labs in Albuquerque NM, and worked there as a Senior Computer support tech from 1983 (during my high school graduation, lol) until he retired a second time in 2012, when they finally said he was too old to pick up his contract again. He has been gardening and growing killer tomatoes ever since, lol.
> 
> Although he spent the last 30 years as a computer tech at one of the most advanced places on Earth, I do not think he knows a 5th of what we know here at OCN... When he does some work to his computer, I always double check his work when he's not looking, you know, just to make sure he did it right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but please do not let him know that


Well lets put it this way.

I'm able to run an I7 950 at 4,4ghz. Can't go any higher simply because the chip doesn't want to.
And my max temps aren't even hitting 70 under load.

I bought some Gelic GC Extreme for my x5660. So I don't want to be too optimistic. But I think I'll make the mark.


----------



## cdoublejj

guys Peltier with an a correct adapter and beefy enough PSU can be self contained and run of the main PSU AND can get you to that 5ghz mark if it's close enough to stable. power hog but, more performance.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Well lets put it this way.
> 
> I'm able to run an I7 950 at 4,4ghz. Can't go any higher simply because the chip doesn't want to.
> And my max temps aren't even hitting 70 under load.
> 
> I bought some Gelic GC Extreme for my x5660. So I don't want to be too optimistic. But I think I'll make the mark.


The GC Extreme worked wonders for my Xeon. Best TIM I have ever used period. I have an unused unopened package of liquid metal for 1366 but never could get myself to risk going that far. I was thinking if I had a full cover water block on the mobo, and that liquid metal thermal interface, maybe just maybe 5ghz would run fine 24/7?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> The GC Extreme worked wonders for my Xeon. Best TIM I have ever used period. I have an unused unopened package of liquid metal for 1366 but never could get myself to risk going that far. I was thinking if I had a full cover water block on the mobo, and that liquid metal thermal interface, maybe just maybe 5ghz would run fine 24/7?


I've been using Thermaltake TG-1 untill now.
I've got it on both my CPU and GPU.

I'm wondering what kind of Results that GC extreme is going to get when I switch over.


----------



## kckyle

i crashed with bsod 0000124. not sure if its cpu related cause i did push it to really high oc and had it at around 80c for about 3 hours. how do you guys check error code again?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i crashed with bsod 0000124. not sure if its cpu related cause i did push it to really high oc and had it at around 80c for about 3 hours. how do you guys check error code again?


124 is typically VTT on x58.

However my board reports both VCORE and VTT as 124.

Try to up the VTT first.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I will never go down the Peltier or LN2 road again. Those are for hard core overclockers, with lots of money to burn in my opinion. In fact, I hope someday with processors becoming ever more efficient, we wont even need water cooling, or even fans for that matter, lol.

Guys, my Gelid squeak is back. I wonder if this fan has a decent warranty that covers annoying squeaks?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> 124 is typically VTT on x58.
> 
> However my board reports both VCORE and VTT as 124.
> 
> Try to up the VTT first.


im running stock right now, nothing overclocked. all on auto settings


----------



## freakb18c1

Don't forget heat can also cause 124, a lot of people forget that


----------



## kckyle

i have temp sensors all over my pc thanks to my fan control, um nothing really exceeds more than 40c, not even my mosfet. when i check error code it said ntoskrnl.exe+4adb3c


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> im running stock right now, nothing overclocked. all on auto settings


Damn, you got a BSOD while on stock settings?


----------



## kckyle

yeah i think its a software thing, i used BlueScreenView and the crash code it gave me was not hardware related but software related, does anyone else got another program that i can use to double check?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Strange, I just got an unexpected blue screen too with 124... I don't know what my temps were, but it's been colder in the house today so I don't think it was heat. I turned down my uncore speed and voltage just in case.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, well if you call 48 really old, then yes I am really old, lol.
> 
> Warning: The following is OFF-TOPIC
> Dave, I have had the pleasure of being the first Son of a Air Force Electronics Engineer who designed/maintained many of the guidance systems for the 1960's and 1970's missile programs during and after Vietnam. His team met with the President and received an award for the solid state designs of the AIM-7F in the mid 70's. So I have always my entire life had access to Soldering Irons, Oscilloscopes, Multi Meters of various kinds, you name it, its has always as long as I can remember been part of my home, including the earliest of computers with tape based media. Sadly, I did not get really interested in computing until after my divorce in 1994, and instead of drinking my sorrows away, I had to raise my Daughter alone and needed both a hobby and a Job. So, I used my fathers past and my business management degree and limited electronics skills to get me into Intel's QA dept (making/testing harnesses and cables mostly), where they trained me for many years (ISO9001 training) and that immediately got me interested in Intel based Computers, to say the least. From about 1995 to roughly 2006 I had to be on the forefront and upgraded every few months, literally, and then in 2006-2007 I finally started to calm down, mainly I think because stuff just started to work better and I had sorta lost interest in hard core gaming. Then this R3E and SSD's came around and well it has been fast enough ever since, lol. The ONLY thing even tempting me to upgrade further is the desire to check out 1440p gaming running at 120hz and newer games such as BF4, and Crysis 3, which both just do not run all that great with my 5870. So, I am building my own DIY monitor project to satisfy that need.
> 
> What really has kept me from upgrading is the lack of real new innovative technologies over the last 5 years or so. I mean USB 3 is not worth upgrading to, PCI 3.0 is not worth upgrading to, SATA III is not worth upgrading to and x79 or even x99 just has not brought anything worthy of my money. If I hadn't already had x58 and this Xeon, then chances are I would have upgraded to the very latest by now (maybe), however from this platform NOTHING has been worth it in my eyes as of yet.
> 
> So, long story short, I will be a member here for a long time it seems, well into my 5th decade of life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, get used to this old man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back on topic. I also had a Diamond PCI card (or was that AGP?), or at least I remember having some vga cards with the words Diamond on them, haha.


I am only 20







Probably the only thing keeping me from upgrading is Intel's absolute lack of innovation or whatsoever. Some dood around me just wouldn't believe me when I told him I'm a EE not some EE student with barely any knowledge
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I was thinking, if I sell this x5650 and upgrade to one of the chips with a much higher multi and then put this R3E on full water, I maybe able to also run 5ghz 24/7.
> Well, I think he was part of a team, so he can't claim it was his design solely, because he once told me many years ago that he had to share the award with 6 or 7 others. But yeah he was part of the Sparrow development team, at least the part during the late 60's and into the 70's. We moved away from Denver Colorado (where the Sparrow was developed at Lowry AFB) around the time of Mt St.Helens Eruption, and then he retired in 1982, so not exactly sure how many years he was involved in the missile programs. Anyway, the main point of all that was to convey I have always had electronics and computers in my family, as long as I can remember. When he retired he was immediately picked up by Sandia Labs in Albuquerque NM, and worked there as a Senior Computer support tech from 1983 (during my high school graduation, lol) until he retired a second time in 2012, when they finally said he was too old to pick up his contract again. He has been gardening and growing killer tomatoes ever since, lol.
> 
> Although he spent the last 30 years as a computer tech at one of the most advanced places on Earth, I do not think he knows a 5th of what we know here at OCN... When he does some work to his computer, I always double check his work when he's not looking, you know, just to make sure he did it right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but please do not let him know that


Lulz. My dad is a IT systems engineer but when it comes to daily PC use I have to double check what he does as well


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I will never go down the Peltier or LN2 road again. Those are for hard core overclockers, with lots of money to burn in my opinion. In fact, I hope someday with processors becoming ever more efficient, we wont even need water cooling, or even fans for that matter, lol.
> 
> Guys, my Gelid squeak is back. I wonder if this fan has a decent warranty that covers annoying squeaks?


why?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> why?


Because having a super fast instant everything computer and ZERO noise is my ultimate goal. With the population continuing to rise like mad, the energy crisis along with food and water will take center stage. If your a company that wants to survive into the future the only way to do so is to be the company that gets the same or more work done using less and less energy.

So there will be a day maybe 20 or 30 years from now when home computers will barely use any electricity and thus not much heat is generated. In fact just about all functions will go to a single chip eventually and all our computers will be the size of a slice of bread or smaller. The mobile generation of smart devices is early proof of that future. Just like a 100mb hard drive once filled an entire room just 30 years ago, we will see entire computing devices that make our current rigs cry, and fit in the palm of your hand.

That's why!


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Because having a super fast instant everything computer and ZERO noise is my ultimate goal. With the population continuing to rise like mad, the energy crisis along with food and water will take center stage. If your a company that wants to survive into the future the only way to do so is to be the company that gets the same or more work done using less and less energy.
> 
> So there will be a day maybe 20 or 30 years from now when home computers will barely use any electricity and thus not much heat is generated. In fact just about all functions will go to a single chip eventually and all our computers will be the size of a slice of bread or smaller. The mobile generation of smart devices is early proof of that future. Just like a 100mb hard drive once filled an entire room just 30 years ago, we will see entire computing devices that make our current rigs cry, and fit in the palm of your hand.
> 
> That's why!


no i mean why peltier didn't work out for you. Also solar, wind and hydro electricity is a thing. I don't think it will be a dog eat dog fallout 1 situation, at least not a for little while yet.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Damn, you got a BSOD while on stock settings?


ok i think i solved my bsod, my ram voltage was too low, i put that on auto and ran intel burn test on extreme high(4gb) for 40 pass and it went through.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ok i think i solved my bsod, my ram voltage was too low, i put that on auto and ran intel burn test on extreme high(4gb) for 40 pass and it went through.


Yeah running ram at 1600mhz at 1.35dram might cause that.
Try 1.4 or 1.5


----------



## kckyle

no no the spec of this ram was to run at 1600mhz @ 1.35v

but i was at stock 1333 @ 1.28v


----------



## EvilMonk

Hiiiii guys!!!! I'm backkkkkkk







What did I miss?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Hiiiii guys!!!! I'm backkkkkkk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did I miss?


I wish I could say a new 8 core 1366 Xeon running easily at 5ghz, but its not April 1st as of yet... lol


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Hiiiii guys!!!! I'm backkkkkkk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did I miss?


I just checked your sig rigs, 4.6GHz!







Could you PM me your Bios settings for the Asus board (if it's no trouble), i'd like to give them a try when my new board gets here.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I just checked your sig rigs, 4.6GHz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you PM me your Bios settings for the Asus board (if it's no trouble), i'd like to give them a try when my new board gets here.


Sure thing but my CPU is lapped and I have quite a good chip (I might have been lucky when I bought it) also my corsair H110 is running with 4 fans in push/pull config so its still a bit of a massive cooling setup that I run...
anyway I am able to run it at 22x209 with a vcore of 1.3625 and I run the ram in XMP mode 8-8-8-24 1T.

The settings are the following

CPU PLL 1.96v
ICH PCIe 1.5v (default)
IOH PCIe 1.5v (default)
ICH 1.3v
IOH 1.26v
QPI/DRAM 1.35v
DRAM BUS 1.60v
CPU Voltage 1.3625v

C1E and the other C State options are disabled.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Sure thing but my CPU is lapped and I have quite a good chip (I might have been lucky when I bought it) also my corsair H110 is running with 4 fans in push/pull config so its still a bit of a massive cooling setup that I run...
> anyway I am able to run it at 22x209 with a vcore of 1.3625 and I run the ram in XMP mode 8-8-8-24 1T.
> 
> The settings are the following
> 
> CPU PLL 1.96v
> ICH PCIe 1.5v (default)
> IOH PCIe 1.5v (default)
> ICH 1.3v
> IOH 1.26v
> QPI/DRAM 1.35v
> DRAM BUS 1.60v
> CPU Voltage 1.3625v
> 
> C1E and the other C State options are disabled.


Thanks a bunch







I hope my chip is as good as yours.
Edit: Is the H110 setup in intake or exhaust?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Thanks a bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my chip is as good as yours.


Stress test it for a while when you get it... after I lapped mine I mounted it and applied the thermal compound with a surgical glove (its the best not to create a mess + you can use your finger to spread the it perfectly on the chip) then I mounted the waterblock and I just burned it for a couple of days and it just did a perfect job to find that stable max clock...









***Edit***
The H110 is on top of the case in an exhaust config with 3 fans mounted in the front of the case in an intake setup with nothing in front blocking them... I'm lucky to have the SSDs and hard drives mounted on the bottom of the tower.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Sure thing but my CPU is lapped and I have quite a good chip (I might have been lucky when I bought it) also my corsair H110 is running with 4 fans in push/pull config so its still a bit of a massive cooling setup that I run...
> anyway I am able to run it at 22x209 with a vcore of 1.3625 and I run the ram in XMP mode 8-8-8-24 1T.
> 
> The settings are the following
> 
> CPU PLL 1.96v
> ICH PCIe 1.5v (default)
> IOH PCIe 1.5v (default)
> ICH 1.3v
> IOH 1.26v
> QPI/DRAM 1.35v
> DRAM BUS 1.60v
> CPU Voltage 1.3625v
> 
> C1E and the other C State options are disabled.


What's with your massive CPU PLL 
On my board anything above 1.82 or 84V PLL is considered a "red-zone"


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What's with your massive CPU PLL
> On my board anything above 1.82 or 84V PLL is considered a "red-zone"


On my board its in the yellow zone. I just move it a little and it get in the yellow and I needed to get it there to get it stable... Don't know why... maybe its because of my Marvell 9230 SATA 6Gbps PCIe raid card or my 2 USB 3.0 NEC Renesas PCIe cards but it would be weird since I didn't have to raise the PCIe voltage...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Sure thing but my CPU is lapped and I have quite a good chip (I might have been lucky when I bought it) also my corsair H110 is running with 4 fans in push/pull config so its still a bit of a massive cooling setup that I run...
> anyway I am able to run it at 22x209 with a vcore of 1.3625 and I run the ram in XMP mode 8-8-8-24 1T.
> 
> The settings are the following
> 
> CPU PLL 1.96v
> ICH PCIe 1.5v (default)
> IOH PCIe 1.5v (default)
> ICH 1.3v
> IOH 1.26v
> QPI/DRAM 1.35v
> DRAM BUS 1.60v
> CPU Voltage 1.3625v
> 
> C1E and the other C State options are disabled.


I couldn't even get my system to boot with XMP mode enabled. However, using the same settings manually I had no problem. weird


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I couldn't even get my system to boot with XMP mode enabled. However, using the same settings manually I had no problem. weird


I'm a freaking magician








I finaly get credit for my mad skills








Its weird that I tested more stuff on my "backup rig" than on my "main rig" lol. I probably know more overclocking tips and tricks related to my P6T than my X58 SLI3 even if I have the SLI3 for like 2 more years and tried more stuff on it... The asus is just much more easy to figure out and predict...









Oh and I even figured out how to update the orom of the ICH10R to version 10.1 for my P6T


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I'm a freaking magician
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finaly get credit for my mad skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its weird that I tested more stuff on my "backup rig" than on my "main rig" lol. I probably know more overclocking tips and tricks related to my P6T than my X58 SLI3 even if I have the SLI3 for like 2 more years and tried more stuff on it... The asus is just much more easy to figure out and predict...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I even figured out how to update the orom of the ICH10R to version 10.1 for my P6T


Oh, ha, I got ya beat there. I have OROM 13.5 I think it is, lol. But I admit I have someone else actually doing the BIOS mod for me. If I'm not mistaken, isn't it version 11 that proved to be the best for ICH10R?


----------



## kckyle

i just bought a x58 dual socket mac pro,might move this x5675 and get another x5675 into the mac in the near future, and get a 980x for this pc setup. thoughts?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i just bought a x58 dual socket mac pro,might move this x5675 and get another x5675 into the mac in the near future, and get a 980x for this pc setup. thoughts?


Only one thought comes to mind and it consists of two words... DO IT!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> On my board its in the yellow zone. I just move it a little and it get in the yellow and I needed to get it there to get it stable... Don't know why... maybe its because of my Marvell 9230 SATA 6Gbps PCIe raid card or my 2 USB 3.0 NEC Renesas PCIe cards but it would be weird since I didn't have to raise the PCIe voltage...


Definitely the chip mate ... I actually ran (am still actually) my chip at 1.7V PLL just to try and save some power. It ran stably all along so


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i just bought a x58 dual socket mac pro,might move this x5675 and get another x5675 into the mac in the near future, and get a 980x for this pc setup. thoughts?


I have 2 Mac Pros.
The new one with an 8 core 3Ghz Xeon E5-1680V2 and a dual X5670 2.93Ghz 2010 (previous gen one).
They are great machines depending on what you are doing with them... I use them mainly for video editing and photo. Depending on what you are going to do with it I would tell you that its a great upgrade to do but to update the ram as well and invest into some SSDs as well as OS X isnt just CPU hungry.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Definitely the chip mate ... I actually ran (am still actually) my chip at 1.7V PLL just to try and save some power. It ran stably all along so


Might try and see if I can lower it later when I switch from my laptop to my desktop...


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I have 2 Mac Pros.
> The new one with an 8 core 3Ghz Xeon E5-1680V2 and a dual X5670 2.93Ghz 2010 (previous gen one).
> They are great machines depending on what you are doing with them... I use them mainly for video editing and photo. Depending on what you are going to do with it I would tell you that its a great upgrade to do but to update the ram as well and invest into some SSDs as well as OS X isnt just CPU hungry.


mainly for raw image editing. and it's also going to be for the family computer, since so far every windows pc they touched it has some trace of adware and virus, therefore i went with the mac pro.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> mainly for raw image editing. and it's also going to be for the family computer, since so far every windows pc they touched it has some trace of adware and virus, therefore i went with the mac pro.


What DSLR are you using?
You might want to get RAM and a good SSD as well with RAW image editing... that stuff is heavy


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> What DSLR are you using?
> You might want to get RAM and a good SSD as well with RAW image editing... that stuff is heavy


got a crop sensor t5i for a good deal, one of my prime 50mm 1.4f len is coming tomorrow been using a old 700d before, but one day i will get a 5d mark 2..one day, unless a really kick ass nikon goes on sale


----------



## kckyle

btw is the new trashcan mac a significant improvement? like do you actually notice much difference just from everyday use? what had me skeptic about getting a 4.1 is that apple tend to stop supporting old mac with every new osx, i know they stop officially supporting Yosemite on the 3.1 and under


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> got a crop sensor t5i for a good deal, one of my prime 50mm 1.4f len is coming tomorrow been using a old 700d before, but one day i will get a 5d mark 2..one day, unless a really kick ass nikon goes on sale


I have the Digital Rebel XT, XTI, XS, T3i, T5i and I just got an EOS 5D mark III 2 weeks ago that one is really the one that beats all the other ones. I started to get the lenses a while back and since they all fit on each others its good at the price most of them are. You really are taking the right path with the dual 6 cores upgrade for the mac pro if you want to do photo editing. You wont be sorry about that at all.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> btw is the new trashcan mac a significant improvement? like do you actually notice much difference just from everyday use? what had me skeptic about getting a 4.1 is that apple tend to stop supporting old mac with every new osx, i know they stop officially supporting Yosemite on the 3.1 and under


Well its a lot faster but not on photo editing... its more for video editing and GPU assisted jobs since the D700s are the big plus that help in heavy workloads.


----------



## kckyle

lol i almost got a nikon this time cause my gf has a d3300, and i know megapixel isnt everything but 24mega is still 24 mega, and her images looks extremely sharp.


----------



## DaveLT

Which you can back on windows get MUCH cheaper equivalents of the D700 (7970) and be fine. In fact, why not fedora?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Which you can back on windows get MUCH cheaper equivalents of the D700 (7970) and be fine. In fact, why not fedora?


Well I'm Canadian and I get the computer off my taxes as I am a contract worker. I just prefer to get an all in one solution without any problem for my job. If it breaks I have the Applecare that covers it and they send a technician at my door so they have a service window to resolve the issue.


----------



## kckyle

the only thing i'm worried about is swapping the cpu, since its delidd the ones in 4.1 mac pro. i been watching instruction videos and it seems everyone gets it wrong but manage to salvage it by minor tweaks here and there


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> the only thing i'm worried about is swapping the cpu, since its delidd the ones in 4.1 mac pro. i been watching instruction videos and it seems everyone gets it wrong but manage to salvage it by minor tweaks here and there


Yeah I heard about that but I couldn't really tell you as I have a 2010 Mac Pro that came from the factory already with the dual X5670.
Still I think if you use the 6mm washers you should be fine... just don't screw too much and make sure you position the fan connector correctly when you put back the heatsink correctly on the mount before tightening the 6mm washers and you should be fine


----------



## kckyle

oh shoot so thats what they mean by washer. ahh ok so just one 6 mm washer is enough?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> oh shoot so thats what they mean by washer. ahh ok so just one 6 mm washer is enough?


Not 1... you need 1 washer for each screws that tightens the heatsinks to the processor board. so 6 by heatsinks... 12 total (if its the same number than the 2010 Mac Pro heat sinks)
Take a look at the number of screws there is... It might be different as they are not the same... I just remember from memory since I had to repaste them to remove the dust the accumulated in the fans and around the capacitors...

***Edit***
Oh and while you're at it Apple improved the design of the coolers in the 2010 models by adding thermal pads between the VRMs to connect them to the heatsinks so you might want to see if you can find some on the cheap to fill the gap there is between the line of VRM next to the CPU sockets and the bottom of the heatsinks


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Well I'm Canadian and I get the computer off my taxes as I am a contract worker. I just prefer to get an all in one solution without any problem for my job. If it breaks I have the Applecare that covers it and they send a technician at my door so they have a service window to resolve the issue.


You're on OCN and you say that?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You're on OCN and you say that?


Just for that computer... because I can't tweak that computer... my other Mac Pro thats not under warranty I can


----------



## kckyle

do you think i can throw in a h50 on there instead of working out the turn rotation of the screws. probably cool better too hehe


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> do you think i can throw in a h50 on there instead of working out the turn rotation of the screws. probably cool better too hehe


Not really as the machine is relying on all those sensors to calibrate the SMC which can cause massive kernel panics and push all the other fans to the maximum when some are missing (Like Power supply fan, HDD bay fans PCIe fans and Superdrive bay fans)


----------



## kckyle

ugh thats annoying, alright i guess i'll get some washers and thermal pads for the vram,

umm others are saying 2mm washers, is that enough?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ugh thats annoying, alright i guess i'll get some washers and thermal pads for the vram,
> 
> umm others are saying 2mm washers, is that enough?


Yeah sorry my mistake 2mm washers are enough I think its been a while since I started to read.
I have a 2009 macpro 6 core laying around in parts I havent put back together and I was reading to convert it to 12 cores as well.


----------



## kckyle

damn you have a 3rd mac pro? shizz we should've talked sooner maybe i would have bought it off your hand


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> damn you have a 3rd mac pro? shizz we should've talked sooner maybe i would have bought it off your hand


Its a project I didn't finish and lost track of







Hopefully I'll finish it one day


----------



## kckyle

ok i just got a bsod 7F, not sure if its software or hardware

so far i did intel burn test for 40 passes on extreme high. passed no problem, did a mem diagnostic no problems either, at this point is it a kernal issue? i really hope its not a hardware issue

also i checked the dump file and there is nothing there.


----------



## GENXLR

0x7F means more Vcore









Or adjust your LLC


----------



## kckyle

i'm on stock with settings on auto.


----------



## GENXLR

Vdroop?


----------



## kckyle

everything is set to default. it seems my window didn't even make a dump file. wth.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Vdroop?


Unlike our 45nm 1366 counterparts, these Gulftowns love LLC like children love candy, so if you have a LLC mode in your bios, enable it and set it to full calibration (or what ever it is called in your bios). Your Xeon will thank you later.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> do you think i can throw in a h50 on there instead of working out the turn rotation of the screws. probably cool better too hehe


Nope you can't do that. the cheesegrate mac pro seems to use a narrow 1366 ILM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Unlike our 45nm 1366 counterparts, these Gulftowns love LLC like children love candy, so if you have a LLC mode in your bios, enable it and set it to full calibration (or what ever it is called in your bios). Your Xeon will thank you later.


Yeah. LLC used to hardly do anything on the gainestowns but on gulftowns? Lurrrvely but my GB's board LLC is as useful as a tin opener cutting 10mm thick steel.


----------



## MK-Professor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> If someone figures out how to get the turbo multis to enable 100% of the time, let me know so I can try it.


When you exceed the maximum amount of TDP then the multis drops, the solution







is to lower your voltages(TDP will go down) but will not be stable







, so you can't really do anything.
Also high temps can make the multi drops, but usually it always the TDP come first, unless you have a crappy cooler.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK-Professor*
> 
> When you exceed the maximum amount of TDP then the multis drops, the solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is to lower your voltages(TDP will go down) but will not be stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so you can't really do anything.
> Also high temps can make the multi drops, but usually it always the TDP come first, unless you have a crappy cooler.


Since cleaning out my water loop my temps dropped quite a bit (like 15C) so maybe I'll try running the turbo multis again. It didn't like to run at the turbo multis very often before.


----------



## Xoriam

Just got my X5660.

LOL WHAT IDLE AT 16C?????????????? with HT On!
(slightly worried about those 2 cores that are idling at 20c, i'm guessing the 0.7% load might be on those cores. just hoping the tim is spread well)



the display built in on my MB for cpu temp reads 14c
vcore 0.8 default. I might have a golden chip!


----------



## DaveLT

vcore 0.8v? win! The lowest I got on a 1366 chip was 0.88v on a l5520 and that was on 2.4ghz
But wait, how low is your ambient?

Other than that you would see temps shift slightly from core to core nothing to worry about. It's package temp that you should be concerned over.


----------



## EvilMonk

Any of you guys can give me feedback on the Haswell-E i7-5820k 6 cores? One of my friends that owe me cash can't repay me the 300$ he was supposed to give me for friday and he offer to give me his CPU... is it a good deal? What do you guys think?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> vcore 0.8v? win! The lowest I got on a 1366 chip was 0.88v on a l5520 and that was on 2.4ghz
> But wait, how low is your ambient?
> 
> Other than that you would see temps shift slightly from core to core nothing to worry about. It's package temp that you should be concerned over.


My ambient temp is definatly not 14-16c I can assure you that.

It's probably the Gelic GC extreme I'm using.


----------



## Xoriam

X5660 stock all settings auto in bios, already outscoring I7 950 at 4,4ghz by about 50 points.
this is gonna be fun.


----------



## Zero-Cold

Unless you're living in Siberia (with your room's window open) there's no chance that those temperatures are correct. Probably just a faulty sensor, I've seen lots of CPUs suffering from the same thing.

Can I get a place in the blueish members table please? Almost 80 pages ago I posted the CPUz validation info...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Hello there! Can I join the pretty blueish members table on the first page? -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd very much like to. -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a validation.:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/l4rnp9
> 
> PS: I think a have a golden/platinum sample. The beast is able to bench the R15 with just 1.176v at 4000MHz and pass a 5-hour test of LinX with 1.192v. Also I was able to boot Windows at 4900 on air with a 223 BCLK for validation which means I didn't use a windows tool to set the BCLK and voltages, but instead just configured them in BIOS and booted up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaand.. wait for it.. It's cooled on just air. I'm using the Thermalright IFX-14 with two 900 rpm noiseless fans.


----------



## Xoriam

Looks like the correct Gelid GC Extreme temps under water to me.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> X5660 stock all settings auto in bios, already outscoring I7 950 at 4,4ghz by about 50 points.
> this is gonna be fun.


Well its Westmere-EP 6 Cores against Nehalem 4 Cores so you have already an advantage when you begin there


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Looks like the correct Gelid GC Extreme temps under water to me.


if you're under water yeah the low tdp will magnify any heat reduction. its a good thing and it might slightly be a bad thing, i know some chips require less voltage to run stock, but would require more voltage for oc.

try a modest oc and hope i'm wrong lol


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> if you're under water yeah the low tdp will magnify any heat reduction. its a good thing and it might slightly be a bad thing, i know some chips require less voltage to run stock, but would require more voltage for oc.
> 
> try a modest oc and hope i'm wrong lol


I'm getting on that as we speak!

My longterm goal is 5ghz + 24/7 btw.
Lets hope I make it.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Looks like the correct Gelid GC Extreme temps under water to me.


That looks almost exactly what I get also. But, it never gets that low, not 15C anyway. I've seen 19C, but it was cold in the room, lol. Loads are mid 60's for me as well, and normal usage appears to keep my Xeon at 4ghz in the mid 20's, to lower 30's.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> That looks almost exactly what I get also. But, it never gets that low, not 15C anyway. I've seen 19C, but it was cold in the room, lol. Loads are mid 60's for me as well, and normal usage appears to keep my Xeon at 4ghz in the mid 20's, to lower 30's.


My load temps are currently 28-33c, but thats at stock with 0.8vcore and water cooling.
We will see once I hit 4ghz+


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> My load temps are currently 28-33c, but thats at stock with 0.8vcore and water cooling.
> We will see once I hit 4ghz+


Load temps at 28C, wow I never heard of that before. That must be on LN2


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Load temps at 28C, wow I never heard of that before. That must be on LN2


I believe he is referring to BIOS/Mainboard sensor reading. Maybe not? Mine on my EVGA board shows 40ishC on load. Realtemp shows higher i think by 10C or so (im 4.5ghz, 1.36V)


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> My load temps are currently 28-33c, but thats at stock with 0.8vcore and water cooling.
> We will see once I hit 4ghz+


I've been reading some of your post about your readings. I"m not sure where you live, but you are more than likely benefiting from the super cool ambient temps. My PC runs really cool as well since it's getting into the high 30s & low 40s a night. Also 28c - 33c is to big of an average. I take it that you are just giving a very big rough draft. It takes a long while to get accurate readings and avg temps. I don't see 6 cores under water running into the 20s @ 100% Load unless you have some extremely cool ambient temps. LN2 or something. 0.8Vcore? That can't be your maximum voltage on stock\AUTO unless you manually set that. Yeah I'm dying to see what you get at 4+Ghz because something is not adding up at the moment.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I've been reading some of your post about your readings. I"m not sure where you live, but you are more than likely benefiting from the super cool ambient temps. My PC runs really cool as well since it's getting into the high 30s & low 40s a night. Also 28c - 33c is to big of an average. I take it that you are just giving a very big rough draft. It takes a long while to get accurate readings and avg temps. I don't see 6 cores under water running into the 20s @ 100% Load unless you have some extremely cool ambient temps. LN2 or something. 0.8Vcore? That can't be your maximum voltage on stock\AUTO unless you manually set that. Yeah I'm dying to see what you get at 4+Ghz because something is not adding up at the moment.


Yeah my room is pretty decent. I mean not cold but it's definatly not hot in here.
The air coming out of my PC is so cold atm I had to put on thicker socks....


----------



## Kana-Maru

Yeah you can't really count those temps as accurate unless you provide the ambient temp. Without that info the temps are pointless and the ambient can't be a guess. It has to be a real benchmark to get accurate result. Trust me I know. It takes awhile. My room is the same way, but what I'm saying is that I could easily open up my windows and let the room get extremely cold. Then power on my PC and record the temps. It doesn't work like that. We need ambient temps. It will be a different story when it's damn near 100 degrees in the middle of the summer.

I just saw your 4.0Ghz temps.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/2410#post_23104846

Are all of those temps for the X5660?


----------



## Zero-Cold

Basically if your room temperature is about 20 degrees (which will be comfortable for you with just a T-shirt), there's no way your CPU's cores be under 25*C. I mean, water cooling or air, since it's not a phase-change, it can't be lower or even the same as your ambient temperature, but at least 5 degrees more. So there's something wrong with the readings, even if your voltage is set to always be 0.8v and the chip is water cooled.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

all these x5xxx chips... no love for the w3xxx boys.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah, it would need to be about 10-12C ambient or so for a CPU temp of 15-16C. That would be really uncomfortable temps unless your always wearing heavy winter dress and coats.


----------



## EvilMonk

Hey guys, anyone has any idea about the I7 5820k my friends who owe me 300$ want to give me since he can't repay me?
You guys think its worth it? He needs to know if he has to sell other ****s since he owe me the money for friday.
Id need to get a motherboard as well. I guess I don't have a choice to get DDR4 as well right?
Thanks.


----------



## bigpoppapump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Hey guys, anyone has any idea about the I7 5820k my friends who owe me 300$ want to give me since he can't repay me?
> You guys think its worth it? He needs to know if he has to sell other ****s since he owe me the money for friday.
> Id need to get a motherboard as well. I guess I don't have a choice to get DDR4 as well right?
> Thanks.


It'd sell for ~$350 on ebay but I wouldn't take it to use it unless you were planning on going x99 anyway.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> all these x5xxx chips... no love for the w3xxx boys.


Well I'd like to have W3XXX xeons bud but I have like half a dozen rackmount dual socket lga 1366 proliant DL servers with Westmere-EP E56xx and L56XX CPUs so thats why I only have those CPUs. And most of us here found out that the X5650 are dirt cheap on eBay


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigpoppapump*
> 
> It'd sell for ~$350 on ebay but I wouldn't take it to use it unless you were planning on going x99 anyway.


But I live in Canada so if I sell to US the buyer get ass raped by Custom fees







thats the problem







and I mean if I save the cash on the CPU how much are we talking for a board and RAM? I can't go DDR3 with that right?


----------



## kckyle

i would honestly just sell the chip, ddr4 prices are way too high for such marginal performance. besides you got top of the line equipment already unless you are swimming with money i would just sell the cpu and tuck the cash away for a rainy day


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i would honestly just sell the chip, ddr4 prices are way too high for such marginal performance. besides you got top of the line equipment already unless you are swimming with money i would just sell the cpu and tuck the cash away for a rainy day


Yeah thats what I'll do... I spend it on a GTX 970 EVGA Superclocked ACX 2.0 4Gb to replace the SLI of EVGA GTX 670 Superclocked 4Gb sound better?


----------



## kckyle

much better, too bad osx don't support maxwell yet,


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Well I'd like to have W3XXX xeons bud but I have like half a dozen rackmount dual socket lga 1366 proliant DL servers with Westmere-EP E56xx and L56XX CPUs so thats why I only have those CPUs. And most of us here found out that the X5650 are dirt cheap on eBay


Got 4 w3680's for free, luck of the draw I suppose!


----------



## Xoriam

x5660
can't raise bclck beyond 165. will not post
settings
bclck 165
pcie 100
cpu ratio 13
qpi freq 6,400gt
mem 2:8 lowest it will go
uncore x12 (1.5 mem)

LLC 50%
vcore 1.1 (this is more than what i need atm)
dim 1.65
vtt 1.2
ioh 1.2
qpi pll 1.2
ioh/ich io voltage 1.5
cpu pll 1.8
ich 1.125

tried just about everything i can think of atm


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> x5660
> can't raise bclck beyond 165. will not post
> settings
> bclck 165
> pcie 100
> cpu ratio 13
> qpi freq 6,400gt
> mem 2:8 lowest it will go
> uncore x12 (1.5 mem)
> 
> LLC 50%
> vcore 1.1 (this is more than what i need atm)
> dim 1.65
> vtt 1.2
> ioh 1.2
> qpi pll 1.2
> ioh/ich io voltage 1.5
> cpu pll 1.8
> ich 1.125
> 
> tried just about everything i can think of atm


Try raising uncore freq


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Got 4 w3680's for free, luck of the draw I suppose!


i want a free or otherwise cheap w3680 T.T


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i want a free or otherwise cheap w3680 T.T


You already have a hex-core silly


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> x5660
> can't raise bclck beyond 165. will not post
> settings
> bclck 165
> pcie 100
> cpu ratio 13
> qpi freq 6,400gt
> mem 2:8 lowest it will go
> uncore x12 (1.5 mem)
> 
> LLC 50%
> vcore 1.1 (this is more than what i need atm)
> dim 1.65
> vtt 1.2
> ioh 1.2
> qpi pll 1.2
> ioh/ich io voltage 1.5
> cpu pll 1.8
> ich 1.125
> 
> tried just about everything i can think of atm


You can try these settings"

-Set memory to default settings including timings.
-Set QPI to Auto if possible.
-Try Uncore x2 memory [3200Mhz since your ram is 1600Mhz]
-Vcore: 1.1v? Just set the Vcore to Auto since you are only running x13 CPU ratio.
-Try setting LLC to Auto as well for testing purposes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i want a free or otherwise cheap w3680 T.T


lol why? You want higher TDP?


----------



## Xoriam

OK got past the problem.

It was the QPI links speed, I needed to set it lower and reboot, then adjust the BCLK.

Thanks kana for reminding me to set those things to auto or i would have never realized the issue.
I'll worry about qpi speed once i hit my max blck


----------



## Xoriam

Jeez I was so nervous for a moment there, my hands are shaking.... Got so hyped from good temps and low voltage, then BAM WALL. glad it's fixed

BTW my ambient temp is 14c. Guess I just don't feel it.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> OK got past the problem.
> 
> It was the QPI links speed, I needed to set it lower and reboot, then adjust the BCLK.
> 
> Thanks kana for reminding me to set those things to auto or i would have never realized the issue.
> I'll worry about qpi speed once i hit my max blck


No problem man.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Jeez I was so nervous for a moment there, my hands are shaking.... Got so hyped from good temps and low voltage, then BAM WALL. glad it's fixed
> 
> BTW my ambient temp is 14c. Guess I just don't feel it.


So you are sitting in a 57 degree room right now in your room for hours on end. I find that hard to believe and I love the coldness. Plus you said that your room wasn't cold, but decent. Decent is around 20c-24c. I can definitely see heavy clothing in 14c. Very unrealistic ambient temps for most PC users in the summer and fall\winter. Also how are you getting your average temps. They seem very unrealistic.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> No problem man.
> So you are sitting in a 57 degree room right now in your room for hours on end. I find that hard to believe and I love the coldness. I can definitely see heavy clothing. Very unrealistic ambient temps for most PC users in the summer and fall\winter.


I've just got a t-shirt and a hoody on.
I guess living in the mountains got me used to it.


----------



## Kana-Maru

You still haven't explained how you got your average temps and if that chart was the X5660 or your previous CPU. Also
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Yeah my room is pretty decent. *I mean not cold* but it's definatly not hot in here..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I've just got a *t-shirt and a hoody on*.


Does not compute.

Now you know the ambient temp is 14c which is miraculously the same temp that your MB\BIOS read. The CPU is 15c Idle? That doesn't match the average temp of your CPU. I'm not sure "how" you are getting your average temps\numbers, but they don't seem to be matching up. Also just getting the lowest number or highest isn't enough to claim an idle temp. Benchmarks are required for accurate readings, especially for IDLE and 100% LOAD temps. .


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> You still haven't explained how you got your average temps. Also
> 
> Does not compute. Now you know the ambient temp is 14c which is miraculously the same temp that your MB\BIOS read. The CPU is 15c Idle? That doesn't match the average of your CPUs. I'm not sure "how" you are getting your average temps\numbers, but they don't seem to be matching up. Also just getting the lowest number or highest isn't enough info. Benchmarks are required for accurate readings especially for IDLE and 100% LOAD temps. .


no the cpu is idle at 16c as you could see in my picture from before. my motherboard display is reading 14c, which is incorrect since i checked in bios and it says 16c there as well.

vcore was 0.88 stock voltage. chips minimum for the bin. (i guess i should have been more specific)

average temps underload (stress test) 1hour. stock settings, gelic gc extreme tim, and water cooling- coldest core was 28c. hotest core was 33


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> You already have a hex-core silly


i have a mac pro coming, im gonna throw my current x5675 in there and get a 980x or a 3680 for moar multi








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> no the cpu is idle at 16c as you could see in my picture from before. my motherboard display is reading 14c, which is incorrect since i checked in bios and it says 16c there as well.
> 
> vcore was 0.88 stock voltage. chips minimum for the bin. (i guess i should have been more specific)
> 
> average temps underload (stress test) 1hour. stock settings, gelic gc extreme tim, and water cooling- coldest core was 28c. hotest core was 33


im just gonna pretend you live in alaska or something and you have your windows cracked


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> no the cpu is idle at 16c as you could see in my picture from before.


Yeah that's what I was thinking as well. That's not a average. That's simply the minimum reading that RealTemp picked up. Same for the maximum temps and current.
Quote:


> my motherboard display is reading 14c, which is incorrect since i checked in bios and it says 16c there as well.


I was going straight from what you posted. 16c int he BIOS still wouldn't be a adequate average number regardless. It's good to see what it is at that moment [current].
Quote:


> vcore was 0.88 stock voltage. chips minimum for the bin.


Which is not constant. That's the minimum voltage hit during IDLE. Not the average or constant voltage at stock during regular\daily PC usage.

Quote:


> average temps underload (stress test) 1hour. stock settings, gelic gc extreme tim, and water cooling- coldest core was 28c. hotest core was 33


Point proven. That's not how you get the benchmark average temp during load\stress test, but continue. I see what you are doing now. I was simply wondering were you were getting your temps and averages from.

Also good luck on maxing your BCLK. Most boards can get up towards 180 fine. I think things get a bit tricky after that.


----------



## Xoriam

Ok,

just passed stress test 1hour at 196 bclk
time to try to squeeze out whatever i can get

settings
multi 13
bclk 196
pcie 100
qpi 4.,800gt
mem 2:8
uncore x15
ram 9 9 9 24

vcore 1.2 (for testing purposes to ensure stabilty)
dram 1.65
vtt 1.35
IOH 1.3 (for testing)
Qpi pll 1.3 (for testing)
CPU PLL 1.875

just for refference, i began to get ram error lockups after post at 225 bclk due to ram settings being stock and pcie being 100
just for fun I checked and I could post at the max my board can do 300bclk.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Yeah you'll probably need to either run the RAM below 1600Mhz if possible or simply change the ram timings to accommodate the dram frequency changes. I personally don't fool around with the PCIE-Freq. or the CPU PLL at all. How far did you make it with 300BCLK.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Yeah you'll probably need to either run the RAM below 1600Mhz if possible or simply change the ram timings to accommodate the dram frequency changes. I personally don't fool around with the PCIE-Freq. or the CPU PLL at all. How far did you make it with 300BCLK.


everything beyond 196 bsods just as it hits windows loading screen
201 will get the ocassional boot fully into windows.
everything else straight bsod.

any recommendations at this point to try to push that bclk a bit more? i don't like being under 200 :/ feels wimpy


----------



## Xoriam

If I lower uncore to x12 does 1.4vtt become safe?

i heard that it's when you do x2 uncore + vtt above 1.35 is when it's dangerous


----------



## GENXLR

I'm still trying to figure that out myself, trying to break 200Blck as well

Btw, My ambient temp is 64F, Room is cooled by 2 Frigidaire A/C's. Lowest my X5650 reports at idle(average) is 24C with C-States allowing C-6 and voltage dropped to like 1.11 or something stupid.

Lil chilly i will admit. His room being 57F isn't that far strange, I used to keep this room at 62F, but the A/C's ICE up a ton, so i bumped it


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I'm still trying to figure that out myself, trying to break 200Blck as well
> 
> Btw, My ambient temp is 64F, Room is cooled by 2 Frigidaire A/C's. Lowest my X5650 reports at idle(average) is 24C with C-States allowing C-6 and voltage dropped to like 1.11 or something stupid.
> 
> Lil chilly i will admit. His room being 57F isn't that far strange, I used to keep this room at 62F, but the A/C's ICE up a ton, so i bumped it


Wow, you are one cold blooded dude, literally, lol. I cant stand temps below about 70f or above 80f myself. Which is why I think a mid Pacific Island would be a perfect home for me


----------



## GENXLR

I can't exactly stand them, but heat and humidity trigger my asthma, due to pollen and mold transporting easier through the air. It kills me and I'm disabled from it


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I'm still trying to figure that out myself, trying to break 200Blck as well
> 
> Btw, My ambient temp is 64F, Room is cooled by 2 Frigidaire A/C's. Lowest my X5650 reports at idle(average) is 24C with C-States allowing C-6 and voltage dropped to like 1.11 or something stupid.
> 
> Lil chilly i will admit. His room being 57F isn't that far strange, I used to keep this room at 62F, but the A/C's ICE up a ton, so i bumped it


I'm pretty sure I can hit 5ghz if using 1.4 would be ok.
I'm already at 4,5ghz and 4,7 when full turbo kicks in.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I can't exactly stand them, but heat and humidity trigger my asthma, due to pollen and mold transporting easier through the air. It kills me and I'm disabled from it


Yeah I have a brother that is the same way. I can stand the temps if I have to, but I meant not on purpose. In fact, I do not let the room I'm in go below 73-74, and almost never above 78 or so before I start to notice I'm getting uncomfortable. If I had to pick a temp that I like the most it would be 75f I believe.


----------



## GENXLR

My favorite comfy temp is 75F as well, I just prefer it colder for the machines in here. Bedroom is at 75F with a dehumidfier.

SO how to get my P6T over/at 200Blck? should i lower uncore to 1.5, do 1.35v VTT, 1.4V vcore, and then my same 2:8 Ram ration, and hope? Is the CPU PLL actually helpful? for me bumping it at all is a BSOD. I think i might have a poor chip


----------



## Konkistadori

I would like to join this *EPIC* Club.

Im gonna post CPU-Z link later today.
Managed to get 4ghz with C-States on 1.25vCore. Still tinkering it, havent had much time tough..

And i see that im only MSI Big Bang user here? Is it really that bad board










Theres first run with higher clocks. (yeah, i accidentaly installed Chinese version... I was in rush







)


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Any of you guys can give me feedback on the Haswell-E i7-5820k 6 cores? One of my friends that owe me cash can't repay me the 300$ he was supposed to give me for friday and he offer to give me his CPU... is it a good deal? What do you guys think?


It's a fairly good deal O.O
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> My ambient temp is definatly not 14-16c I can assure you that.
> 
> It's probably the Gelic GC extreme I'm using.


Dude, thermal physics. Your temperatures can't go lower than ambient.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> You can try these settings"
> 
> -Set memory to default settings including timings.
> -Set QPI to Auto if possible.
> -Try Uncore x2 memory [3200Mhz since your ram is 1600Mhz]
> -Vcore: 1.1v? Just set the Vcore to Auto since you are only running x13 CPU ratio.
> -Try setting LLC to Auto as well for testing purposes.
> lol why? You want higher TDP?


You do realize that most gulftowns won't do 3200 right without breaking 1.35v







My first gulftown plain out refuses to boot past 2900 at 1.35v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> If I lower uncore to x12 does 1.4vtt become safe?
> 
> i heard that it's when you do x2 uncore + vtt above 1.35 is when it's dangerous


1.35v* In fact if you push the envelopes of uncore voltage and speed heat becomes a serious problem. Try 1.6/1.7x
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I can hit 5ghz if using 1.4 would be ok.
> I'm already at 4,5ghz and 4,7 when full turbo kicks in.


Not sure if serious ... that last 0.5GHz will be the hardest overclock in the world.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah I have a brother that is the same way. I can stand the temps if I have to, but I meant not on purpose. In fact, I do not let the room I'm in go below 73-74, and almost never above 78 or so before I start to notice I'm getting uncomfortable. If I had to pick a temp that I like the most it would be 75f I believe.


We have 88F ambients here







and often incredibly humid days ... when I say humid it's like 80%-90%


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Got 4 w3680's for free, luck of the draw I suppose!


Whoa cool! Wanna trade a w3520 for one of those? (or if you can sell it for cheap, and I am serious!







)

I have another motherboard that is waiting to be built! Im not using it because the onboard sound doesn't work.


----------



## Konkistadori

http://valid.x86.fr/a6jdw3


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Dude, thermal physics. Your temperatures can't go lower than ambient.


This.

Quote:


> You do realize that most gulftowns won't do 3200 right without breaking 1.35v rolleyes.gif My first gulftown plain out refuses to boot past 2900 at 1.35v


I never had that problem with my L5639 or the X5660. I do believe you though since every build and CPU is different. I'm sure we have enough proof as well since there are many with the Xeons now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> I would like to join this *EPIC* Club.


We would love to have you as well. Let me gather all of the latest Xeon users validations and I'll get you added very soon. I have your validation link.


----------



## kckyle

im quite curious just how much longer this xeon will hold me over before your new every day programs start to show bottleneck and such, so far i feel like every chipset intel releases is, you only see significant improvements in benchmarks and otherwise poor programming code that doesnt take full advantage of multicore performance.

at least thats how i justified my latest perchase of a dual x58 computer last week lol


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> im quite curious just how much longer this xeon will hold me over before your new every day programs start to show bottleneck and such, so far i feel like every chipset intel releases is, you only see significant improvements in benchmarks and otherwise poor programming code that doesnt take full advantage of multicore performance.
> 
> at least thats how i justified my latest perchase of a dual x58 computer last week lol


Significant? Lel. Clock to clock single core IPC Intel has only improved by about 15% since Gulftown to Haswell


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Significant? Lel. Clock to clock single core IPC Intel has only improved by about 15% since Gulftown to Haswell


really? thats it? i always thought it would be at least a good 30 percent increase in single core performance. ha wow no wonder x58 boards has such a premium


----------



## Kana-Maru

Nope the single cores benchmarks shows that the increase hasn't been as big as we all hoped. AMD can't get it together and Intel is dragging their feet while charging top dollar for their premium multi-core benchmarks. My overclocked Xeon did better than the stock Haswell flagship. I expected more this many generations later. The overall performance has been increasing slowly. I thought that Ivy + Haswell would be be untouchable when paired with a X58. Of course I was thinking Quad Core, but now that I ahve a Hexa Core I don't see the need to upgrade. If Skylake-E disappointing then I'll wait longer. Intel has to get back to the single core increases to justify their premium prices that never seem to drop AT ALL. The 4770K showed the biggest jump in single core score IIRC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> im quite curious just how much longer this xeon will hold me over before your new every day programs start to show bottleneck and such


I would guess and say that even when Skylake-E release there will be no reason to upgrade. Unless you want to. I'm planning on upgrading to Skylake-E, but for the performance I don't see many programs stressing Quad cores just yet. Not everyone needs a Hexa-core for everyday use. Most people who are buying them are getting it solely because of the price per performance; not because they actually "need" the performance outside of benchmarks and gaming. Stock or slightly overclocked Quad cores are more than enough for "everyday" programs.


----------



## Zero-Cold

It's more like 20%.. to i7 4xxx CPUs. I don't know about the new DDR4 beasts. Although we don't have to worry about these chips being "outdated" very soon. Generally speaking, they may be perfectly enough for 3-5 years from now, since the new DirectX-12 will off-load the CPU and deliver better multi-core performance. Unless some new graphics cards demand PCI-E 3.0, or something like that which we don't have on x58, I would say we'll be fine for a few more years.


----------



## GermanyChris

I'll be on this DP system for more than a few more years I think.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I guess it is time for some newer PCI-E 2.0 vs 3.0 test because there was nearly no difference in most of the test I've read. Also the single core benchmarks for the Hexa cores doesn't appear the be that much greater. I expected much more single core performance for the price. It appears not much has changed. I can't really complain since I love the X58 platform. I've had my eyes on Skylake-E for sometime now. The only things that will hold me back is the performance and the premium prices. DDR4 memory prices makes me laugh because I know I'm not paying that much for RAM [ever].


----------



## DividebyZERO

All the testing ive done with R9 290x quadfire and single at extreme resolutions(triple 4k eyefinity) and the most difference I saw was less than 5% at most between 3.0 and 2.0. I had more issues with the drivers on 2.0 vs 3.0. I think they optimized for 3.0 and not 2.0 just a guess though. As for nvidia I have no clue but I dont see it being much different.


----------



## Xoriam

X5660 @ 4,632mhz
http://valid.x86.fr/1utp1m

Raised my ambient to 17c today. Don't want to go higher because we have an old heating system and it cost alot to keep going.
Pump/fan setting medium


----------



## Kana-Maru

^At least you made sure your ambient temp was below your lowest temp this time. That data still doesn't give us a average. Just the min, max and elapsed time since you opened Real Temp. Decent temps overall though.

My 4.6Ghz coolest core was 9c, but my ambient temp was 17c. Anyone who see's that will obviously know it was a bug and not possible. I can't claim it as true and I can't use it along with my recorded data.

*ATTN: Zero-Cold, Konkistadori & Xoriam*

All of you have been

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg

I have added you to the membership list. You can now add the code in the first post to your signatures. Welcome to the Club


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

The only possible way, in this Universe anyway, to get a 1C difference between Ambient air going through a radiator and CPU core would be to have the worlds absolute best water pump and the best possible CPU water block and no other blocks in the system, and let the CPU idle. You might be able to enjoy a 1C difference doing that. Hell if everything is absolutely PERFECT, you might be able to remove all heat in real time. I've seen it done back in the 1990's using a Automotive Radiator from Autozone and modifying it, and then using some swimming pool or hot tub water pumps and the largest tubing you can put on these CPU blocks. I think they managed to get the CPU temps to register an ambient number measured with high quality tools of course. The water no doubt had to be in the neighborhood of something like 15 gallons per minute or more rushing through. I don't remember the exact figures though, just vaguely remember the project.

I had a friend in California who built his full acrylic rig around the front end of a Home Depot AC window unit. The backside of the AC would stick out the WIndow as intended but would be exhausting heated air from his computer. Home Depot AC systems can be had on sale for only $99 ten years ago and you would only need the smallest model made. He had calculated enough breathing room for the box, which was something like 36" x 36" give or take. Lol, he even made arm holes that he could stick his arm through in order to do something with the components. Then he modified it to stay at 50f 24/7, or something around that could have been more though. I believe he managed to get something like 10C 24/7 but I can't remember what his loads were as this was back in 2003 or 4. Sadly, what I remember most about it was that his wife was not pleased with his computer buying/modding addictions and eventually left him. But the computer stayed faithful to the end...


----------



## GENXLR

He could do it with C-state 6 as it fully will park cores. Looks like my CPU when i idle on C-6


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> He could do it with C-state 6 as it fully will park cores. Looks like my CPU when i idle on C-6


Yeah, but the cpu is still burning energy regardless. To match Ambient his CPU needs to be 100% turned off, and then it has to wait for all heat to dissipate into the surrounding air, lol...

GENXLR, how can I take advantage of C-States? Will it harm my 4ghz OC, or cause instabilities?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> really? thats it? i always thought it would be at least a good 30 percent increase in single core performance. ha wow no wonder x58 boards has such a premium


Yep. I asked my friend to bench his 4.4GHz i5-4670K and we compared single thread scores and after some math it comes up to 15% clock-for-clock. That's not forgetting that you could crack 4GHz easily and that we have 6c and HT







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Nope the single cores benchmarks shows that the increase hasn't been as big as we all hoped. AMD can't get it together and Intel is dragging their feet while charging top dollar for their premium multi-core benchmarks. My overclocked Xeon did better than the stock Haswell flagship. I expected more this many generations later. The overall performance has been increasing slowly. I thought that Ivy + Haswell would be be untouchable when paired with a X58. Of course I was thinking Quad Core, but now that I ahve a Hexa Core I don't see the need to upgrade. If Skylake-E disappointing then I'll wait longer. Intel has to get back to the single core increases to justify their premium prices that never seem to drop AT ALL. The 4770K showed the biggest jump in single core score IIRC.
> I would guess and say that even when Skylake-E release there will be no reason to upgrade. Unless you want to. I'm planning on upgrading to Skylake-E, but for the performance I don't see many programs stressing Quad cores just yet. Not everyone needs a Hexa-core for everyday use. Most people who are buying them are getting it solely because of the price per performance; not because they actually "need" the performance outside of benchmarks and gaming. Stock or slightly overclocked Quad cores are more than enough for "everyday" programs.


Nope clock for clock it's sandy not haswell.
Well ... Gulftown quad cores are pretty much costing the same as a x5650 so why bother







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I guess it is time for some newer PCI-E 2.0 vs 3.0 test because there was nearly no difference in most of the test I've read. Also the single core benchmarks for the Hexa cores doesn't appear the be that much greater. I expected much more single core performance for the price. It appears not much has changed. I can't really complain since I love the X58 platform. I've had my eyes on Skylake-E for sometime now. The only things that will hold me back is the performance and the premium prices. DDR4 memory prices makes me laugh because I know I'm not paying that much for RAM [ever].


Back on a GTX680 putting into a 2.0 x4 slot only bottlenecks by about 5%. We still have a loooong way to go







especially when we have dual x16 slots ... or 16x/8x/8x or 8x/8x/8x/8x


----------



## GENXLR

C-states, in your BIOS, you will find the C-STATES option, which will require you to enable it and choose your level. C-6 is the lowest C-STATE, after that, it may not "ruin" your OC but you may have to bump your vcore a slight bit as your CPU will begin to use your extra multiplier(for my my X5650 at idle hit's 23x aka 4.4ghz) as it offloads everything to 2 cores. I'll take a screen shot of my results with C-states

It's under CPU features on most boards


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> The only possible way, in this Universe anyway, to get a 1C difference between Ambient air going through a radiator and CPU core would be to have the worlds absolute best water pump and the best possible CPU water block and no other blocks in the system, and let the CPU idle. You might be able to enjoy a 1C difference doing that. Hell if everything is absolutely PERFECT, you might be able to remove all heat in real time. I've seen it done back in the 1990's using a Automotive Radiator from Autozone and modifying it, and then using some swimming pool or hot tub water pumps and the largest tubing you can put on these CPU blocks. I think they managed to get the CPU temps to register an ambient number measured with high quality tools of course. The water no doubt had to be in the neighborhood of something like 15 gallons per minute or more rushing through. I don't remember the exact figures though, just vaguely remember the project.
> 
> I had a friend in California who built his full acrylic rig around the front end of a Home Depot AC window unit. The backside of the AC would stick out the WIndow as intended but would be exhausting heated air from his computer. Home Depot AC systems can be had on sale for only $99 ten years ago and you would only need the smallest model made. He had calculated enough breathing room for the box, which was something like 36" x 36" give or take. Lol, he even made arm holes that he could stick his arm through in order to do something with the components. Then he modified it to stay at 50f 24/7, or something around that could have been more though. I believe he managed to get something like 10C 24/7 but I can't remember what his loads were as this was back in 2003 or 4. Sadly, what I remember most about it was that his wife was not pleased with his computer buying/modding addictions and eventually left him. But the computer stayed faithful to the end...


Only thing hooked up to the rad is the CPU. I've got the Corsair performance high static pressure fans on it. the block is lapped. (wasn't very even on initial purchase.)
It's on intake from the front, 2x arctic cooling pwms exhaust ontop, 1 in the back, 1 intake one the bottom as well.
Bios setting for Vcore is 1.1v all Cstates on, Speedstep on.

x15 uncore
vcore 1.1
dimm 1.65 timings 9-9-9-24-1t
vtt 1,325
IOH 1.2
QPI PLL 1.2
CPU PLL 1.875

So much better than my I7 950 that use to idle minimum at around 32c. Although I was using Thermaltake TG1 on it, might have been better with the Gelic GC extreme. Had to lap that CPU to bring the temps down to that, load temps were decent though.

Gelid GC extreme review showing similar minimum idle temps, with an i7 920 which consumes more power and runs hotter typically.
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/gelid_gc_extreme,4.html


----------



## GENXLR

Skorpn, on air stock cooling with my OC and C-states, i see 75F at idle with an ambient temp of 73. It's not that far fetched, C-states does that, 2 cores like his run almost 30C as those are the active cores, the others are parked.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah, I have both an Ambient and laser temp tester I could take a direct reading of my Radiator and the Reservoir, write those down and then see what my Gelid Extreme and GTX water block is doing. I'd love to use Cstates if it does not increase instabilities, or interfere with Folding.


----------



## GENXLR

it interferes with idle, not loads


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Nope clock for clock it's sandy not haswell.


Nope single core jump goes to the 4770K. From the 1st gen and up Intel out did the 3770K with the 4770K in the single core department It probably wasn't as high as many hoped, but it the 4770K does better in all of the benchmarks I've seen. The clock for clock result in a massive increase over a OC [4.6Ghz and higher] first gen CPU. Sandy 26xx & 27xx was nice as well, but definitely not as big as I hoped.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Back on a GTX680 putting into a 2.0 x4 slot only bottlenecks by about 5%. We still have a loooong way to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially when we have dual x16 slots ... or 16x/8x/8x or 8x/8x/8x/8x


This is true. These dual x16 slots are saving my life.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> So much better than my I7 950 that use to idle minimum at around 32c.


I can only wonder what your ambient temp was then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/gelid_gc_extreme,4.html


Oh lord so that's where you got that chart from. Idle can't go below ambient temp unless there's another medium or something.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, I have both an Ambient and laser temp tester I could take a direct reading of my Radiator and the Reservoir, write those down and then see what my Gelid Extreme and GTX water block is doing. I'd love to use Cstates if it does not increase instabilities, or interfere with Folding.


I was just having a conversation with GENXLR recently. Sometimes when you enable C-States you MIGHT have to push the vCore up a little bit. You'll have to test to find out. The CPU frequency will drop weather you have C-states on or off. C-States does have benefits. My CPU really Idles if I leave it alone. It's damn near in sleep mode after sometime and the frequencies get extremely low.


----------



## Xoriam

I've found 50% LLC to be the best setting with Cstates.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I was just having a conversation with GENXLR recently. Sometimes when you enable C-States you MIGHT have to push the vCore up a little bit. You'll have to test to find out. The CPU frequency will drop weather you have C-states on or off. C-States does have benefits. My CPU really Idles if I leave it alone. It's damn near in sleep mode after sometime and the frequencies get extremely low.


Hmm, I may have to try it. I also use LLC at full calibration though as suggested by Zoson. Not sure how LLC and C-states will work together.

When I am finished with my DIY Monitor project in my Build Log thread I will do some tests. I think I have the perfect application of GC Extreme, one of the best Water Blocks, pumps and a great Rad. I will have to factor in my EK-5870 though, how ever that is done.

EDIT: Xoriam may be right, I just set my room therm to Celsius and its reading 24.7C, and the coolest core according to Core Temp is reading 24-25C as well. LOL, I will have to investigate this further because I was always under the impression that even at idle your CPU could not match Ambients because of scientifically proven thermal facts. Energy being consumed creates heat. I guess these chips are much more efficient then I had realized, wow.

EDIT2: Lol, umm the therm is actually reading 23.3 now sitting 1" from the middle fan of my Rad.


----------



## Xoriam

You intend the LLC setting that spikes your voltage? if not the other one will cause it to droop and cause instability.

disabled best stability but spikes and could be dangerous if you're at the limit. also runs the hottest.
50% typically is the most even on load for voltage. good temps
100% typically really bad drops in load voltage, not good to OC with. best temps

I reccomend 50%


----------



## Dotachin

http://valid.x86.fr/j2a13k









This is so much awesome. Not too keen on forums myself but I had to be here if you let me.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/j2a13k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so much awesome. Not too keen on forums myself but I had to be here if you let me.


nice! whats your voltages and other settings to be stable at 213blck?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> All the testing ive done with R9 290x quadfire and single at extreme resolutions(triple 4k eyefinity) and the most difference I saw was less than 5% at most between 3.0 and 2.0. I had more issues with the drivers on 2.0 vs 3.0. I think they optimized for 3.0 and not 2.0 just a guess though. As for nvidia I have no clue but I dont see it being much different.


I got a sweet deal 2 weeks ago for a Gigabyte R9 290X OC 4Gb from NCIX for 350$ CDN and after the performance boost I saw in my backup rig I on my 4k Samsung 28" monitor I am tempted to get 1 or 2 extra cards... or maybe get 2 GTX 970 or 2 other R9 290X for my X58 SLI3 main rig what do you guys think?


----------



## Dotachin

1.35 vcore and 1.325 vtt so i guess pretty much average but it`s as far as i'm willing to push for now







. 76 glops on extreme ibt. Hoping for good ram deals on black friday since x58 is going to last me at least 3 more years if it can.


----------



## GENXLR

only 76Gflops at 213 blck? Mine at 191 Blck manages 70Gflops and at 200Blck was managing 80Gflops. You sure you have it setup right? Try bumping vcore or VTT, trust me. Whats your uncore ratio and voltage?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I got a sweet deal 2 weeks ago for a Gigabyte R9 290X OC 4Gb from NCIX for 350$ CDN and after the performance boost I saw in my backup rig I on my 4k Samsung 28" monitor I am tempted to get 1 or 2 extra cards... or maybe get 2 GTX 970 or 2 other R9 290X for my X58 SLI3 main rig what do you guys think?


return it and get a gtx 970


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> return it and get a gtx 970


Except its 50$ less expensive than the reference GTX 970 since the Gigabyte R9 290X OC 4 Gb is on sale... And its a little more powerful I'd have to get something like the eVGA GTX 970 Superclock ACX 2.0 which is around 410$ CDN to get something better. So if I get new cards I will either get 2 GTX 970 for my main rig to replace my 2 eVGA GTX 670 Superclock 4Gb or if you guys think its worth it 2-3 Gigabyte R9 290X OC 4 Gb, I think my 1000w PSU could handle it right? I also have an eVGA GTX 770 Superclock ACX 2.0 4 Gb thats new in the box that I used for 2 weeks thats sitting. Could I use it for something? Okay just so we are clear guys don't say things like paperweight and such ok?







just so we all understand what I mean by "Use it for something"


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> only 76Gflops at 213 blck? Mine at 191 Blck manages 70Gflops and at 200Blck was managing 80Gflops. You sure you have it setup right? Try bumping vcore or VTT, trust me. Whats your uncore ratio and voltage?


Well I'm on 20 multi since 22 seems not to trigger in windows, I'm probably going to drop block to 210 later and if gplos stay the same then I'm good since I want to keep this stable until at least skylake-e. Uncore is at 1.8x , QPI 1.325v, CPU 1.35v max temps on ibt mid 70's.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Except its 50$ less expensive than the reference GTX 970 since the Gigabyte R9 290X OC 4 Gb is on sale... And its a little more powerful I'd have to get something like the eVGA GTX 970 Superclock ACX 2.0 which is around 410$ CDN to get something better. So if I get new cards I will either get 2 GTX 970 for my main rig to replace my 2 eVGA GTX 670 Superclock 4Gb or if you guys think its worth it 2-3 Gigabyte R9 290X OC 4 Gb, I think my 1000w PSU could handle it right? I also have an eVGA GTX 770 Superclock ACX 2.0 4 Gb thats new in the box that I used for 2 weeks thats sitting. Could I use it for something? Okay just so we are clear guys don't say things like paperweight and such ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just so we all understand what I mean by "Use it for something"


u will save 50 bucks on electricity bills alone by having a gtx 970, besides the 970 overclocks super easy due to really low TDP


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> u will save 50 bucks on electricity bills alone by having a gtx 970, besides the 970 overclocks super easy due to really low TDP


Well I won't return the R9 290X that I got for my backup rig since I really needed to get a new GPU for that system but I will definitively get GTX 970s for my main system to replace my GTX 670s that are now too old and having a hard time playing anything with AA and AF pushed up.


----------



## bigpoppapump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> u will save 50 bucks on electricity bills alone by having a gtx 970, besides the 970 overclocks super easy due to really low TDP


I don't know why people keep saying this. Where I live power is $0.046/kWh, so it would take more than a thousand kilowatt/hours before the 290x and 970 equalized in cost. Anandtech's bench shows the 290x sucking 65w more than the 970, which comes out to more than SIXTEEN THOUSAND HOURS of max load for it to reach that point.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigpoppapump*
> 
> I don't know why people keep saying that. Where I live power is $0.046/kWh, so it would take more than a thousand kilowatt/hours before the 290x and 970 equalized in cost. Anandtech's bench shows the 290x sucking 65w more than the 970, which comes out to more than SIXTEEN THOUSAND HOURS of max load for it to reach that point.


Well its probably even cheaper in Quebec where I live... we run on hydroeletric power and we have so much of it that we sell our excess to the north east of the US... so it doesn't really make a difference on the amount of power it will draw off the wall.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigpoppapump*
> 
> I don't know why people keep saying this. Where I live power is $0.046/kWh, so it would take more than a thousand kilowatt/hours before the 290x and 970 equalized in cost. Anandtech's bench shows the 290x sucking 65w more than the 970, which comes out to more than SIXTEEN THOUSAND HOURS of max load for it to reach that point.


Where are you? My electric can range from .18 to .22 per KW
I use 4k KW every 2 months. Running FAH and BOINC
Picked up electric at .09 but the electric company charges delivery fee that is as much as the electric itself.
This war on cheap energy here in the USA has to stop.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Where are you? My electric can range from .18 to .22 per KW
> I use 4k KW every 2 months. Running FAH and BOINC
> Picked up electric at .09 but the electric company charges delivery fee that is as much as the electric itself.
> This war on cheap energy here in the USA has to stop.


Weird that he says its 0.046$/kwh in the US since according to American Energy Information Administration the average price by states in the US is nowhere that low http://www.eia.gov/electricity/monthly/epm_table_grapher.cfm?t=epmt_5_6_a and the prices we have in Quebec are by far the lowest in north america... I find it weird that somewhere can have lower prices that we have since our infrastructures were built in the early 60s and are already paid back for decades.


----------



## bigpoppapump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Where are you? My electric can range from .18 to .22 per KW
> I use 4k KW every 2 months. Running FAH and BOINC
> Picked up electric at .09 but the electric company charges delivery fee that is as much as the electric itself.
> This war on cheap energy here in the USA has to stop.


About 20 minutes outside Denver, CO. I don't know why it's so cheap here, but I like it a lot.

Even at $0.20/kWh it's still about four thousand hours of 100% load before the 290x costs as much as the 970 though.


----------



## kckyle

you guys need to look at the bigger picture. for the polar bears man!! for the polar bears!


----------



## bigpoppapump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> you guys need to look at the bigger picture. for the polar bears man!! for the polar bears!


Pff, what have they ever done for me.


----------



## bill1024

I have been to a couple power dams and through the locks on the St. Lawrence River up there by you.
Caught some beautiful Northern Pike, Bass, Walleye Pike and Muskie up there too. Beautiful area for sure.
My son down in Florida pays .09 total for his electric. For a while where I am in NY we had the 2nd highest electric in the nation.
We hit .22 or 23 cents a KW total. That delivery fee and the taxes really stink to put it nicely.


----------



## bill1024

The bears will be just fine. They made it this far!
Besides, the wind mills and solar arrays are killing birds. Eagles, hawks and migratory birds.
Either they get hit by the blades on the windmill or fry when they fly through the solar array.

The birds man the birds!!!!!


----------



## kckyle

we must reduce our energy impact on environment. everyone buy a gtx 970!


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigpoppapump*
> 
> Pff, what have they ever done for me.


they give you awesome screensavers


----------



## GENXLR

They give me yummy polar bear meat


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> The bears will be just fine. They made it this far!
> Besides, the wind mills and solar arrays are killing birds. Eagles, hawks and migratory birds.
> Either they get hit by the blades on the windmill or fry when they fly through the solar array.
> 
> The birds man the birds!!!!!


The bears are a real problem up north close to where I grew up, where my parents live they can walk in the small towns and tear up trashes and storage sheds like they were bird houses... I'm not talking about polar bears but the brown ones







these things are scary as hell and you don't want to be stuck in front of one









For the windmills the government here give sweet incentives if you get some smaller personal ones and solar panels as well. Only problem for me is try sticking that in your backyard when you live in Montreal... second biggest city in Canada... even if I live in TMR which is one of Montreal's large properties neighborhood I doubt it would be accepted by my neighbors...







especially with all the freaking noise it makes when its under full load


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/j2a13k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so much awesome. Not too keen on forums myself but I had to be here if you let me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> nice! whats your voltages and other settings to be stable at 213blck?


I second this as I will be receiving this same chip in a couple days and have the same MB as you. It will at least give me a little guidance to go by. Thank you


----------



## bigpoppapump

Just got my motherboard in.


















x5660 and cooler are arriving tomorrow, SSD's arriving on Monday.

Looks like it has a dust bunny on the socket, what's the best way to remove that?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> The bears are a real problem up north close to where I grew up, where my parents live they can walk in the small towns and tear up trashes and storage sheds like they were bird houses... I'm not talking about polar bears but the brown ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these things are scary as hell and you don't want to be stuck in front of one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the windmills the government here give sweet incentives if you get some smaller personal ones and solar panels as well. Only problem for me is try sticking that in your backyard when you live in Montreal... second biggest city in Canada... even if I live in TMR which is one of Montreal's large properties neighborhood I doubt it would be accepted by my neighbors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially with all the freaking noise it makes when its under full load


i stayed at my friend's place in laval last year during the grand prix, i really, really hate the traffic signal in montreal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigpoppapump*
> 
> Just got my motherboard in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x5660 and cooler are arriving tomorrow, SSD's arriving on Monday.
> 
> Looks like it has a dust bunny on the socket, what's the best way to remove that?


air can duster


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigpoppapump*
> 
> Just got my motherboard in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x5660 and cooler are arriving tomorrow, SSD's arriving on Monday.
> 
> Looks like it has a dust bunny on the socket, what's the best way to remove that?


dust bunny?
sorry for my ignorance I'm french and never heard this before can you tell me what you mean please? Thanks bud


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i stayed at my friend's place in laval last year during the grand prix, i really, really hate the traffic signal in montreal.
> air can duster


I hear you its hell when you have to be in it on a daily basis


----------



## bigpoppapump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> dust bunny?
> sorry for my ignorance I'm french and never heard this before can you tell me what you mean please? Thanks bud


A little ball of lint and dust. You can kind of see it in the picture, it's the dark spot on the top left of the socket.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigpoppapump*
> 
> A little ball of lint and dust. You can kind of see it in the picture, it's the dark spot on the top left of the socket.


Ahhhh okayyy thanks. yeah Id say can of compressed air...


----------



## EvilMonk

I ordered 2 eVGA GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 lets hope they will arrive early next week


----------



## kckyle

..you have too much money.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I ordered 2 eVGA GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 lets hope they will arrive early next week


NIce! Those 970 really do look attractive. I've been thinking about getting 2 of them.


----------



## bigpoppapump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Ahhhh okayyy thanks. yeah Id say can of compressed air...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> air can duster


Easy enough, thanks.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> This is the highest I can get to is a little over 4.8 ghz but its not stable and it's hard enough getting 4.7 stable but 4.6 and under I have gotten stable. http://valid.x86.fr/sm11iv Here is a bunch of notepads of the settings I used on my asus p6x58d Premium with a xeon x5650
> 
> Xeonx56504Ghz.txt 1k .txt file
> 
> 
> 
> Xeonx56504.3Ghz.txt 1k .txt file
> 
> 
> Xeonx56504.4Ghz.txt 1k .txt file
> 
> 
> Xeonx56504.7Ghz.txt 1k .txt file
> 
> 
> Xeonx56504Ghz.txt 1k .txt file
> HMENT]ACHMENT]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> I second this as I will be receiving this same chip in a couple days and have the same MB as you. It will at least give me a little guidance to go by. Thank you


Quoted Eebobb's settings I used as guidance myself


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Quoted Eebobb's settings I used as guidance myself


Hehe, he is a good man, has been helping me out a bit. Thanks for the setting


----------



## EvilMonk

Good news guys, from what I could research on different reviews of the eVGA GTX 970 Superclock ACX 2.0 4 Gb it seems it overclock to performance levels of the reference GTX 980 which is quite great!!! so I guess that when I'll get my 2 cards next week I'll be able to game in 4k with all details set to ultra... I wonder if the X5650 is going to bottleneck me


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Good news guys, from what I could research on different reviews of the eVGA GTX 970 Superclock ACX 2.0 4 Gb it seems it overclock to performance levels of the reference GTX 980 which is quite great!!! so I guess that when I'll get my 2 cards next week I'll be able to game in 4k with all details set to ultra... I wonder if the X5650 is going to bottleneck me


4k vs 1080p is only gonna hit your gpu not cpu, since its a increase in resolution.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> 4k vs 1080p is only gonna hit your gpu not cpu, since its a increase in resolution.


But will it still take a hit? I mean the CPU must at one point have something to do no? I just got the new Call of Duty Advanced Warfare and I can play it with high levels of details but not at all ultra since sometimes it microstutter is it the CPU or a system component other than the GPU thats causing it?


----------



## kckyle

are u clocked at 4.6ghz? if you are thn no way its the cpu


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Is the X5xxx series of Xeon locked multi?
Is that why everyone posts about BCLK?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Even if you do get some sort of bottleneck during 4K gaming, how would you even notice it? I mean really, who could notice a difference from say 76 fps to 80 fps? I have no clue what FPS you will be getting from your setup as all games vary, but your system will only be a few frames a second behind the latest greatest x99 systems. I suspect we are still good in upwards of 8K gaming, we just need the GPU's to do it. If your a gamer, I think 8K and next gen games and beyond will be the only thing that forces us to move on from this platform, especially considering the API's are becoming ever more efficient here soon...


----------



## bigpoppapump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> But will it still take a hit? I mean the CPU must at one point have something to do no? I just got the new Call of Duty Advanced Warfare and I can play it with high levels of details but not at all ultra since sometimes it microstutter is it the CPU or a system component other than the GPU thats causing it?


The CPU-intensive settings that I can think of that could be affected by a jump in resolution are shadows and AA. Shadows would depend on whether the game has Very Ultra settings or whatever (we're gonna need some new adjectives soon), and I don't know how it would work out for AA because 4k requires less of it anyway.

My understanding is that 4k mostly just means more pixels to push though, and that's 100% GPU.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> are u clocked at 4.6ghz? if you are thn no way its the cpu


yeah I am


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Is the X5xxx series of Xeon locked multi?
> Is that why everyone posts about BCLK?


Yeah they are locked up to turbo multi thats why we use bclk to overclock...


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Now I see why the w36xx are more expensive.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Now I see why the w36xx are more expensive.


x5660 is unlocked up to x21
need turbo for 22-24


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> x5660 is unlocked up to x21
> need turbo for 22-24


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*


yeah yeah show off!


----------



## MR KROGOTH

This was the highest I ever tried to go:


----------



## NBrock

Hey guys, any of you have the EVGA x58 SLI3? I was wondering if you guys would be willing to share your settings. Seem to be having trouble getting my x5650 stable higher than 4 GHz.


----------



## Eebobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Quoted Eebobb's settings I used as guidance myself


You're welcome







If you need any more help or some settings to help you overclock feel free to message me and I'll do my best to help you get up to speed


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> This was the highest I ever tried to go:


is every w3680 like that? i get alot of people telling me it varies or something, or it depends on the mobo


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> is every w3680 like that? i get alot of people telling me it varies or something, or it depends on the mobo


w3680 = 980x

980x chips typically had weak IMCs. Silicon lottery and all that. But my uncore is sitting at 3.67GHz and my RAM is at 1866MHz Cas9... Its just luck.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Hey guys, any of you have the EVGA x58 SLI3? I was wondering if you guys would be willing to share your settings. Seem to be having trouble getting my x5650 stable higher than 4 GHz.


Start by filling out your config in your signature, will be a good start for helping me know what you might have thats common to my setup


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Hey guys, any of you have the EVGA x58 SLI3? I was wondering if you guys would be willing to share your settings. Seem to be having trouble getting my x5650 stable higher than 4 GHz.


What is your current settings? Are you using LLC?

Evil Monk, You made a good decision on the 970GTX cards over R9 290x simply because the R9 series have major problems with X58 and ULPS. Apparently some people can use a single 290x without fault but i believe all have issues with more than one. In my case i had to use PT1 Bios on all my video cards to ensure no more blue screens or lockups while PCIE switches down to 1.1 at idle.



Ive been running mine at this setting for about a month now. No issues, but i do wonder if i should tinker anymore again. My max bclk is around 230 but i lost stability around 227. I might mess around again soon, just been gaming too much right now.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Hey guys, any of you have the EVGA x58 SLI3? I was wondering if you guys would be willing to share your settings. Seem to be having trouble getting my x5650 stable higher than 4 GHz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> What is your current settings? Are you using LLC?
> 
> Evil Monk, You made a good decision on the 970GTX cards over R9 290x simply because the R9 series have major problems with X58 and ULPS. Apparently some people can use a single 290x without fault but i believe all have issues with more than one. In my case i had to use PT1 Bios on all my video cards to ensure no more blue screens or lockups while PCIE switches down to 1.1 at idle.
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been running mine at this setting for about a month now. No issues, but i do wonder if i should tinker anymore again. My max bclk is around 230 but i lost stability around 227. I might mess around again soon, just been gaming too much right now.


Well I will have both, I kept the R9 290X (I just have 1 for now) I already have in my backup rig and bought 2 GTX 970s for my main computer to replace my old GTX 670s 4Gb you have 2 R9 290X and you have issues with them? good thing I didn't get a second then... Never really had crossfire configurations before so I better stay away from them... thanks for the info


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Nope single core jump goes to the 4770K. From the 1st gen and up Intel out did the 3770K with the 4770K in the single core department It probably wasn't as high as many hoped, but it the 4770K does better in all of the benchmarks I've seen. The clock for clock result in a massive increase over a OC [4.6Ghz and higher] first gen CPU. Sandy 26xx & 27xx was nice as well, but definitely not as big as I hoped.


Uh no, 4770K improves on the 3770k only as much as the latter improves on the 2600K
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Except its 50$ less expensive than the reference GTX 970 since the Gigabyte R9 290X OC 4 Gb is on sale... And its a little more powerful I'd have to get something like the eVGA GTX 970 Superclock ACX 2.0 which is around 410$ CDN to get something better. So if I get new cards I will either get 2 GTX 970 for my main rig to replace my 2 eVGA GTX 670 Superclock 4Gb or if you guys think its worth it 2-3 Gigabyte R9 290X OC 4 Gb, I think my 1000w PSU could handle it right? I also have an eVGA GTX 770 Superclock ACX 2.0 4 Gb thats new in the box that I used for 2 weeks thats sitting. Could I use it for something? Okay just so we are clear guys don't say things like paperweight and such ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just so we all understand what I mean by "Use it for something"


Well the 290X is definitely faster than the 970 and it's only the initial batch of hawaii chips that pull mighty power.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Well I will have both, I kept the R9 290X (I just have 1 for now) I already have in my backup rig and bought 2 GTX 970s for my main computer to replace my old GTX 670s 4Gb you have 2 R9 290X and you have issues with them? good thing I didn't get a second then... Never really had crossfire configurations before so I better stay away from them... thanks for the info


Didn't Maxwells have problems SLI-ing on X58?


----------



## GENXLR

yes, But apperantly it's a memory issue that there's a way to resolve, but i don't get it o-o


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Uh no, 4770K improves on the 3770k only as much as the latter improves on the 2600K
> Well the 290X is definitely faster than the 970 and it's only the initial batch of hawaii chips that pull mighty power.
> Didn't Maxwells have problems SLI-ing on X58?


Darn... Then I'll cancel one of the 2 GTX 970 until I figure out which one of the GTX 970 or the R9 290X I'll order a second of.
Luckily I ordered at 8:45 PM ET and they didn't ship yet so I can change my order and I was lucky it was cheaper at newegg.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Now I see why the w36xx are more expensive.


I've been thinking of purchasing a W3680 myself for some time now. I mean I do not see myself ever owning a SR-2, nor do I see myself of ever running more than 24GB of ram. Thus the extra multipliers of the W3680 could become valuable to me on my R3E.

So, is it better to not run 200 BCLK when using a W3680? Or is it just harder to run higher base clocks with those chips thus multipliers are more important. I once read that using Multis for overclocking usually yields better bench and real world scores than higher BCLK alone, is that true? If the base clocks are lowered doesn't that slow something down? Just trying to grasp what the benefits of higher multis are over bclk, if the end result is the same overclock...


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I've been thinking of purchasing a W3680 myself for some time now. I mean I do not see myself ever owning a SR-2, nor do I see myself of ever running more than 24GB of ram. Thus the extra multipliers of the W3680 could become valuable to me on my R3E.
> 
> So, is it better to not run 200 BCLK when using a W3680? Or is it just harder to run higher base clocks with those chips thus multipliers are more important. I once read that using Multis for overclocking usually yields better bench and real world scores than higher BCLK alone, is that true? If the base clocks are lowered doesn't that slow something down? Just trying to grasp what the benefits of higher multis are over bclk, if the end result is the same overclock...


Well w3680's don't run in multiprocessor boards anyway. Single QPI. Multiplier overclocking is much simpler, you only really worry about two things, core voltage and temperatures. Bclk OCing can and will stress other portions of the system, and may lead to instability. I've never done over 145 BCLK because I never needed to. Maybe in the next few days I'll give it a shot.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Well w3680's don't run in multiprocessor boards anyway. Single QPI. Multiplier overclocking is much simpler, you only really worry about two things, core voltage and temperatures. Bclk OCing can and will stress other portions of the system, and may lead to instability. I've never done over 145 BCLK because I never needed to. Maybe in the next few days I'll give it a shot.


Umm, lol I know it does not run in multi proc systems, so that is why I would trade in my x5650 for the w3680 man, because I don't need multi proc system or that much mem support, when I plan on keeping my R3E... So the W3680 would be better fit imo, which is the only reason I said what I said.

My BCLK has been 200 since 2009, and never once a problem... only extra heat. Would love to run 4.6 or 4.8ghz though...


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need any more help or some settings to help you overclock feel free to message me and I'll do my best to help you get up to speed


You sir are a true gentleman, thank you very much









4.2Ghz is plenty for my gaming needs for now, but knowing you are here I may dare pursuing max oc one day. +rep


----------



## kckyle

no problem on my end, if anything less problem than me having a single 290 since the 290's driver keeps crashing. i got more bsod from having a 290 than i did for a year, performance was great though


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Uh no, 4770K improves on the 3770k only as much as the latter improves on the 2600K


Uh yeah. Going from i7 X58 and up, the biggest increase you can get for your single core scores is from the 4770K. At least from the reviews I've read. the single core scores are amazing for that CPU. I could careless what the jump was from 2500K and the 3770K since I'm [and X58 users are] running Bloomfield's and Gulftown\Westmere-EP's I've compared the single core scores to all three of those CPUs in the past and the 4770K has the biggest jump from the first gen.

I'm praying for even more performance. Now the hexa-cores let me down since Intel wants a premium price for those. I expected the latest and greatest single core scores to be better than Ivy. So far I'm not seeing that along with other issues. This only makes me want to continue to use my current platform for at least another year in a half.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> 
> 
> no problem on my end, if anything less problem than me having a single 290 since the 290's driver keeps crashing. i got more bsod from having a 290 than i did for a year, performance was great though


The thing is I have no crash on my backup rig (P6T with my X5650 with my X5650 @ 4.6 Ghz 22x209) with a single 290X. thats weird. thanks for the feedback buddy,
I canceled 1 GTX 970 until I can figure out what to get (another R9 290X or another GTX 970 Superclock ACX) so Crossfire or SLI... well see... Sweet setup you got there


----------



## jetpak12

I haven't had any problems with my single 290X, but the potential problems with Crossfire on these boards is making me stick with just one card for now.

Never had any problems with crossfire on the 4000- and 6000-series cards, but those were on an older chipset.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> 
> 
> no problem on my end, if anything less problem than me having a single 290 since the 290's driver keeps crashing. i got more bsod from having a 290 than i did for a year, performance was great though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I haven't had any problems with my single 290X, but the potential problems with Crossfire on these boards is making me stick with just one card for now.
> 
> Never had any problems with crossfire on the 4000- and 6000-series cards, but those were on an older chipset.


Thanks for the feedback bud!








Its great to have others letting me know about their experience, That way I won't take a shot in the dark with my next move


----------



## kckyle

i didnt have problems with my 290 in the beginning either, but after a month or so i would get random bsod while idling, not even when stressed or underloaded, i forgot his name but someone here had the same exact issue, something to do with the card's power saving mode making the x58's system hang.

if you get two non-reference 290x your system will turn into a oven.


----------



## Zero-Cold

Heh, I'm experiencing some funny behavior of my X5650. I'm able to run Cinebench R15 at 4000MHz with 1.176 Vcore without any issues. However, if I leave it idle at Desktop, it will soon enough freeze or self-reboot (without a BSOD). Also, it seems that this also happens up to 1.20 Vcore, although it takes a few days to happen. I guess it needs slightly more Vcore to be stable at 4000MHz - probably 1.21 or 1.22 Vcore, but it's kind of weird since I can run 5 hours of LinX with 1.19v. That's so sad, I'd really like to use it at 4000MHz / 1.20v for 24/7.







Any ideas regarding this issue?

It looks solid, but even with one (or two) steps higher Vcore (up to 1.20v) it self-reboots once a day or two. It will probably be fine with 1.21-1.22v, but I don't like it that way. Anything I can try to increase stability at 1.20v on idle?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Heh, I'm experiencing some funny behavior of my X5650. I'm able to run Cinebench R15 at 4000MHz with 1.176 Vcore without any issues. However, if I leave it idle at Desktop, it will soon enough freeze or self-reboot (without a BSOD). Also, it seems that this also happens up to 1.20 Vcore, although it takes a few days to happen. I guess it needs slightly more Vcore to be stable at 4000MHz - probably 1.21 or 1.22 Vcore, but it's kind of weird since I can run 5 hours of LinX with 1.19v. That's so sad, I'd really like to use it at 4000MHz / 1.20v for 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas regarding this issue?
> 
> It looks solid, but even with one (or two) steps higher Vcore (up to 1.20v) it self-reboots once a day or two. It will probably be fine with 1.21-1.22v, but I don't like it that way. Anything I can try to increase stability at 1.20v on idle?


Are you running speedstep and all c states?

What is your LLC setting?
blck
vtt
ioh
qpi pll
cpu pll

depending on your blck it could just be that the blck is unstable.

I set mine to this to get rid of that issue.
vtt 1.35
ioh 1.3
qpi pll 1.3
cpu pll 1.875


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i didnt have problems with my 290 in the beginning either, but after a month or so i would get random bsod while idling, not even when stressed or underloaded, i forgot his name but someone here had the same exact issue, something to do with the card's power saving mode making the x58's system hang.
> 
> if you get two non-reference 290x your system will turn into a oven.


Yeah, not going to happen here. lol, the oven thing that is...

I'm torn on what to do now. Two 970's seem like a beast for a reasonable cost to performance ratio. However, I hate having multiple cards, even though that was one of the reasons I got my R3E. So, it sucks knowing that the 970 is so close to a reference 980, lol yet so far away in price. I just want a single card and it be the fastest card on Earth when I buy it. I can't remember the last time I purchased a non flagship video card for my main computer. Will the 970 be the first time ever?

What to do, what to do... I guess I am forced to buy a 980 I think, just for the little extra cores..


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i didnt have problems with my 290 in the beginning either, but after a month or so i would get random bsod while idling, not even when stressed or underloaded, i forgot his name but someone here had the same exact issue, something to do with the card's power saving mode making the x58's system hang.
> 
> if you get two non-reference 290x your system will turn into a oven.


Yeah the one I have is a non reference one. Gigabyte Windforce R9 290x OC 4 Gb I'll just see how it goes... probably will get another GTX 970 depending on how it goes... never had any issues with SLI and never had a crossfire setup


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Are you running speedstep and all c states?
> 
> What is your LLC setting?
> blck
> vtt
> ioh
> qpi pll
> cpu pll
> 
> depending on your blck it could just be that the blck is unstable.
> 
> I set mine to this to get rid of that issue.
> vtt 1.35
> ioh 1.3
> qpi pll 1.3
> cpu pll 1.875


All the energy-saving features are off. C-states, EIST, C1E, the turbo multi... everything's turned off. Pure 200x20 at 1.20v. LLC has only three options on my Asus p6x58d-premium... auto, enabled, disabled. It's set to "enabled" since if I go for enabled, the voltage drops are huge. Something around 1.16v under load with 1.20v in BIOS. So LLC is enabled and it gives 1.20v for both idle and load, according to CPUz. But this reading might not be absolutely correct.

The exact values of what you asked... BCLK at 200MHz, VTT at 1.30v (3000MHz Uncore with 1600MHz RAM), IOH is at 1.20v, CPU PLL is at default (1.80v), the QPI PLL is at it's default value too, but I don't recollect the exact numbers at the moment.

The BCLK should be okay. I've even used the CPU at 220 BCLK (x20 multi) for several weeks and it was perfectly stable both in idle and Linx/Prime, but with 1.35v Vcore. But now I changed my mind and decided that I don't need 4400MHz and since I'm not a fan of energy-saving features, it would be probably best for me to keep it at 4000MHz / 1.20v and save $5 per month from reduced power consumption. Sure I can just increase the Vcore 1 or 2 steps to maintain stability, but I don't get it.. it's perfectly stable on LinX for hours (5 hours on the screenshot as you saw), but it freezes in like 30-60 minutes when if I leave it idle.

I also though of adjusting the skews in BIOS.. but I don't know much about them and I believe they usually help for achieving stability under load. But I don't have stability problems under load... only in idle.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, not going to happen here. lol, the oven thing that is...
> 
> I'm torn on what to do now. Two 970's seem like a beast for a reasonable cost to performance ratio. However, I hate having multiple cards, even though that was one of the reasons I got my R3E. So, it sucks knowing that the 970 is so close to a reference 980, lol yet so far away in price. I just want a single card and it be the fastest card on Earth when I buy it. I can't remember the last time I purchased a non flagship video card for my main computer. Will the 970 be the first time ever?
> 
> What to do, what to do... I guess I am forced to buy a 980 I think, just for the little extra cores..


When I got my Asus ROG G750JZ it was the laptop with the fastest laptop GPU... the GTX 880m and I unlocked the vbios to clock it 25% higher on the vcore and vmem (1200vcore/1600vram) compared to stock of 954/1250 with just a 5% increase of the gpu vcore and let me tell you it was flying like hell... upgraded the ram to 32 Gb of G.Skill DDR3 1866 CL9 and got 2 MX100 512 Gb SSDs in raid 0 damn I was happy with my new mobile gaming rig








Then guess what happened 2 and a half month later?








Freaking ROG G751 release with GTX 980m





















and its cheaper


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Heh, I'm experiencing some funny behavior of my X5650. I'm able to run Cinebench R15 at 4000MHz with 1.176 Vcore without any issues. However, if I leave it idle at Desktop, it will soon enough freeze or self-reboot (without a BSOD). Also, it seems that this also happens up to 1.20 Vcore, although it takes a few days to happen. I guess it needs slightly more Vcore to be stable at 4000MHz - probably 1.21 or 1.22 Vcore, but it's kind of weird since I can run 5 hours of LinX with 1.19v. That's so sad, I'd really like to use it at 4000MHz / 1.20v for 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas regarding this issue?
> 
> It looks solid, but even with one (or two) steps higher Vcore (up to 1.20v) it self-reboots once a day or two. It will probably be fine with 1.21-1.22v, but I don't like it that way. Anything I can try to increase stability at 1.20v on idle?


You CPU obviously requires more vCore. I get that you want to run it as low as you can, but you'll need to definitely push it up a bit when you approach 4Ghz. It appears that you aren't using C-states, but I usually turn off SpeedStep + Turbo for most OC's. Just because you pass 5 hours or even 10 hours from a stability test doesn't mean your build is 100% stable for several reasons. You can try setting your LLC to AUTO and Increasing your Vcore. If you are indeed using C-states and other functions that may change the CPU frequency then you'll definitely want to increase vCore for sure.

if you know that your RAM isn't the culprit the 1.20v would be lovely, but vCore is pretty straight forward.

Edit:

I just read your other post and you can also try 2880Mhz or 3200Mhz on the Uncore if you want. It probably won't change a thing since I don't believe it's your memory. I think your CPU is starving for more. Having a lower load voltage is normal.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> You CPU obviously requires more vCore. I get that you want to run it as low as you can, but you'll need to definitely push it up a bit when you approach 4Ghz. It appears that you aren't using C-states, but I usually turn off SpeedStep + Turbo for most OC's. Just because you pass 5 hours or even 10 hours from a stability test doesn't mean your build is 100% stable for several reasons. You can try setting your LLC to AUTO and Increasing your Vcore. If you are indeed using C-states and other functions that may change the CPU frequency then you'll definitely want to increase vCore for sure.
> 
> if you know that your RAM isn't the culprit the 1.20v would be lovely, but vCore is pretty straight forward.


1.176 vcore @ 4Ghz ***


----------



## Zero-Cold

The most irritating thing about is that the freeze will happen very, very soon after I leave the PC alone. For intance, at 1.176v it takes less than 15 minutes with no load in order to freeze. At 1.18v it happens in the first 1 or 2 hours. At 1.20v I've been using it all day long last Sunday and when I eventually went to bed, I found it frozen on Desktop the very next morning. It seems some kind of problem with the idle voltage (probably it's actually lower than the voltage under full load) and that's why it's freezing. I guess I can also try letting it reduce it's clocks so it won't freeze at 1.20v Vcore / 12x multi when idle, but I'd like to keep it 4000MHz all the time. That's why I asked if anyone knows something that can help me achieve better stability. A friend told me about 800mV on CPU Clock Skew, but I'm not really familiar with skews...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> 1.176 vcore @ 4Ghz ***


Yeah...
1.176v enough for Cinebench.
1.192v enough for LinX.. and then again
1.20v not enough to hold 2 days straight at idle







Damn.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> When I got my Asus ROG G750JZ it was the laptop with the fastest laptop GPU... the GTX 880m and I unlocked the vbios to clock it 25% higher on the vcore and vmem (1200vcore/1600vram) compared to stock of 954/1250 with just a 5% increase of the gpu vcore and let me tell you it was flying like hell... upgraded the ram to 32 Gb of G.Skill DDR3 1866 CL9 and got 2 MX100 512 Gb SSDs in raid 0 damn I was happy with my new mobile gaming rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then guess what happened 2 and a half month later?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freaking ROG G751 release with GTX 980m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and its cheaper


LMAO... don't you just hate that when that happens?

It took me years and years before I felt like my 5870 was behind the times. In fact, I'm still using it 5 years later happily at 1080p. So, I doubt that will happen to me on a video card. Point is, I want my dollars to count when I purchase. I want each and every card to last as long as remotely possible, with or without overclocking.

Unless AMD pulls a rabbit out of their hats, and soon, I am thinking the 980 Superclocked (or what ever it is called), is probably the card for me to finally replace my 5870. Then I hope it lasts at least 5 years again. My 120hz SXRD TV is quite amazing when gaming, so I may never need higher resolutions, just higher quality textures and or virtual 4K using DSR. Depends on exactly how it feels to me when playing at 1440p. True 4K, well I can't comment because I just do not see that happening for me any time soon, unless my TV suddenly dies, but I may never get 4K for a desktop monitor. In fact, everyone here in this household has said our current HD TV's are not going to be replaced until something forces us to do so.

I spent $2500 on my TV, and I will be damned that I get rid of it just to increase the resolution possibility. When DirecTV gives us 4K (never going to happen), then we will get 4K TV's, maybe. But 1440p will probably be my main desktop for the next half decade I think, just like 1200p has been my main desktop since 2006, 8 years now. Assuming my eyes will last that long... lol

EDIT: LOL, just after I said "NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN" I find this story http://www.satellitetoday.com/regional/2014/09/22/directv-to-begin-4k-broadcasts-this-year
Still though, I bet the level of compression in order to pull that off will not look any better than true 1080p. Well have to wait and see


----------



## Kana-Maru

The lowest I could go was 3.8Ghz @ 1.16v stable and 4Ghz @ 1.20v stable.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> The most irritating thing about is that the freeze will happen very, very soon after I leave the PC alone. For intance, at 1.176v it takes less than 15 minutes with no load in order to freeze. At 1.18v it happens in the first 1 or 2 hours.


Yup needs more vCore.
Quote:


> At 1.20v I've been using it all day long last Sunday and when I eventually went to bed, I found it frozen on Desktop the very next morning.


Yup needs more vCore.

Quote:


> It seems some kind of problem with the idle voltage (probably it's actually lower than the voltage under full load) and that's why it's freezing.


Wait what? No. Depends on your settings.

Quote:


> I guess I can also try letting it reduce it's clocks so it won't freeze at 1.20v Vcore / 12x multi when idle, but I'd like to keep it 4000MHz all the time. That's why I asked if anyone knows something that can help me achieve better stability. A friend told me about 800mV on CPU Clock Skew, but I'm not really familiar with skews...


You can mess aroudn with the skews if you want to. Yefinou can enable C-states, but you'll ditely have to increase the Vcore for sure since the PC will require more vCore for the higher frequencies [23x] during IDLE.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> LMAO... don't you just hate that when that happens?
> 
> It took me years and years before I felt like my 5870 was behind the times. In fact, I'm still using it 5 years later happily at 1080p. So, I doubt that will happen to me on a video card. Point is, I want my dollars to count when I purchase. I want each and every card to last as long as remotely possible, with or without overclocking.
> 
> Unless AMD pulls a rabbit out of their hats, and soon, I am thinking the 980 Superclocked (or what ever it is called), is probably the card for me to finally replace my 5870. Then I hope it lasts at least 5 years again. My 120hz SXRD TV is quite amazing when gaming, so I may never need higher resolutions, just higher quality textures and or virtual 4K using DSR. Depends on exactly how it feels to me when playing at 1440p. True 4K, well I can't comment because I just do not see that happening for me any time soon, unless my TV suddenly dies, but I may never get 4K for a desktop monitor. In fact, everyone here in this household has said our current HD TV's are not going to be replaced until something forces us to do so.
> 
> I spent $2500 on my TV, and I will be damned that I get rid of it just to increase the resolution possibility. When DirecTV gives us 4K (never going to happen), then we will get 4K TV's, maybe. But 1440p will probably be my main desktop for the next half decade I think, just like 1200p has been my main desktop since 2006, 8 years now. Assuming my eyes will last that long... lol


You have no idea how I hate when it happens.
I try to keep hardware a long time (well laptops and tvs at least) my desktop don't last that long as I usually resell one to a friend and switch my old main desktop as backup rig... the exception is you probably guess with X58 since they just are die hard computers that have nothing to wish from newer computers... I mean what other platform can still keep up with the X79 and X99 systems? I am a little like you. I got my 3d plasma like 3-4 years ago when it was released and never let it on pause so I never had the bad luck to get image burns in. I take good care of it since 3d TVs that size are expensive as hell even today. I just got a 4k computer monitor but I am not going to buy another one for a while now just hope to play in that resolution for years with the dual card setup I'll get now. (most likely dual GTX 970 superclocked ACX). Just wish 4k tv isnt coming too soon


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> The lowest I could go was 3.8Ghz @ 1.16v stable and 4Ghz @ 1.20v stable.
> 
> 
> Yup needs more vCore.
> Yup needs more vCore.
> Wait what? No. Depends on your settings.
> You can mess aroudn with the skews if you want to. Yefinou can enable C-states, but you'll ditely have to increase the Vcore for sure since the PC will require more vCore for the higher frequencies [23x] during IDLE.


Yeah, your screen shows 1.208v in CPUz... that's stable for me. 1.20*0* is not.









Can't I just enable C-states while I keep Turbo disabled at the same time? So the CPU jumps 12x-20x multi, without the extra x22/x23 turbos?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Yeah, your screen shows 1.208v in CPUz... that's stable for me. 1.20*0* is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't I just enable C-states while I keep Turbo disabled at the same time? So the CPU jumps 12x-20x multi, without the extra x22/x23 turbos?


Ahahahahah come on bud... were not at 0.008v








What most of us found out is that C-state voltage fluctuations can create a lot of instabilities... It will stll jump multis but not in the turbo ones


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Does anyone know how to search the threads for a specific validation per user? I want to find my original CPU-Z validations when I first got this Xeon, and I don't know how to find that now.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Does anyone know how to search the threads for a specific validation per user? I want to find my original CPU-Z validations when I first got this Xeon, and I don't know how to find that now.


I might be able to find it for you, but now that's very tedious. You would have to use the search bar and basically read for a long time until you found it. Think of a date or something. I only have what you submitted which is 1.336v @ 4Ghz.


----------



## Zero-Cold

Hmm, I think I found a work-around to resolve the issue. These are my BIOS settings:
*Screen 1 | Screen 2 | Screen 3 | Screen 4*

I've enabled "Intel(R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech" while selecting "CPU Ratio Setting" to "20" instead of "Auto" and also I've enabled "C-State Tech" letting it go to "C3". With this setup, it seems that I achieved a dynamic multiplier (x12 - x20), without the Turbo multis (x22 and x23) while the CPU voltage is always 1.200v no matter if Idle or Load. That way I hope it will be stable at Idle dynamically at "200x12 - 200x20" (which was a problem until now) and kicking at 4000MHz when a heavy task takes place and the x20 multi kicks-in.

Screenshots at:
*Idle - 200x12 @ 1.200v
LinX Load - 200x20 @ 1.200v*

Nailed it.









Still I'll monitor the system stability, but wanted to ask one more thing... Are the "Intel(R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech" and "C-States Tech" independent? If I turn-off the C-States thingy, would I keep dynamic multipliers x12-x20 or I need both of them enabled for this? Also, what are the different C1, C3 and C6 states? I let it go C3, because I believe C6 will completely disable the cores. In this case I'm afraid that if the cores are disabled, I won't be able to connect to my PC remotely (with Team Viewer), except if I wake it up first. Or it is different than sleep and I'll be actually able to remotely connect even when it's in C6 state?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I might be able to find it for you, but now that's very tedious. You would have to use the search bar and basically read for a long time until you found it. Think of a date or something. I only have what you submitted which is 1.336v @ 4Ghz.


OK, I think the search function may have features that allow for better searching. I have never ran over 1.30v, except for maybe a few minutes tops just to try it.

EDIT: Pyr0, says I posted it in Skype as well, so I can try and search my skype history.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Hmm, I think I found a work-around to resolve the issue.
> 
> I've enabled "Intel(R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech" while selecting "CPU Ratio Setting" to "20" instead of "Auto" and also I've enabled "C-State Tech" letting it go to "C3". With this setup, it seems that I achieved a dynamic multiplier (x12 - x20), without the Turbo multis (x22 and x23) while the CPU voltage is always 1.200v no matter if Idle or Load. That way I hope it will be stable at Idle dynamically at "200x12 - 200x20" (which was a problem until now) while being stable at 200x20 when a heavy task takes place and the x20 multi kick-in.
> Nailed it.


So the PC froze after the frequency fell and now you can see the multiplier change in CPU-Z [frequency drop] so it's going to be stable now. You do realize that your frequency was dropping for some CPUs regardless if C-state [or EIST+Turbo] was enabled or not right? Run some test. Good luck with the stability in the long run [months from now]. The voltage was dropping to 1.19 and 1.17 and now it's set solely at 1.20v [more than likely higher in the BIOS since it never matches CPU-Z readings]. So with Speedstep and C states disable the Vcore would drop. Now with them enabled the vCore is constant @ 1.20v. Hmmm.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> *I have never ran over 1.30v, except for maybe a few minutes tops* just to try it.


http://valid.x86.fr/q0zlc1

Come on now Skorp. As I stated earlier 1.336v @ 4Ghz. I can't remember everything. That's all I remember seeing from you and that's your validation link for this very X58 club. You have ran over 1.30v, You had to submit it to get into the club. I guess this was part of that few minutes right?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Still I'll monitor the system stability, but wanted to ask one more thing... Are the "Intel(R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech" and "C-States Tech" independent? If I turn-off the C-States thingy, would I keep dynamic multipliers x12-x20 or I need both of them enabled for this? Also, what are the different C1, C3 and C6 states? I let it go C3, because I believe C6 will completely disable the cores. In this case I'm afraid that if the cores are disabled, I won't be able to connect to my PC remotely (with Team Viewer), except if I wake it up first. Or it is different than sleep and I'll be actually able to remotely connect even when it's in C6 state?


Yes speedstep and cstates operate independantly, you can also turn off certain cstates if they are giving you trouble.


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Yes speedstep and cstates operate independantly, you can also turn off certain cstates if they are giving you trouble.


I just tried disabling "C-State Tech" but it appears that the multiplier is now locked to x20. According to CPUz, Aida and RealTemp it never drops to x12, and the idle temperatures are also 3-4 degrees higher compared to "C-State Tech" enabled.









Still, should I allow C6 State or keep it just to C3 or C1 even?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Come on now Skorp. As I stated earlier 1.336v @ 4Ghz. I can't remember everything. That's all I remember seeing from you and that's your validation link for this very X58 club. You have ran over 1.30v, You had to submit it to get into the club. I guess this was part of that few minutes right?


Yeah, I just never kept running the 1.35v, as soon as I was done with the tests or benches, I just dropped the voltage to safe levels right away because I cant afford to risk killing it. All my screenshots I just posted in the other thread shows 1.35 or abouts that, then a few seconds after those screenshots I would drop it down into the 1.2's, usually about 1.26v until about Sept when I was forced to run 1.28, then I noticed something weird in Chrome, so I upped it to 1.29, and that didn't help so now I am back up to 1.30v and so far so good.

This is my final safe clocks that I have kept for a while now 4ghz at 1.3v
http://valid.x86.fr/dtz40g


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> I just tried disabling "C-State Tech" but it appears that the multiplier is now locked to x20. According to CPUz, Aida and RealTemp it never drops to x12, and the idle temperatures are also 3-4 degrees higher compared to "C-State Tech" enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, should I allow C6 State or keep it just to C3 or C1 even?


Let me correct myself.
Some boards won't take advantage of Speedstep when Cstates are disabled.
However typically every board will take advantage of Cstates when speedstep is disabled.


----------



## pipes

That program used to test the stability of your overclock 24/7?
I used AIDA64 to 2:30 hours and when I went to play Mordor me crashed, I did the stress test with OCCT and he too crashed.
I have to assume that my system is to use OCCT, right?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> That program used to test the stability of your overclock 24/7?
> I used AIDA64 to 2:30 hours and when I went to play Mordor me crashed, I did the stress test with OCCT and he too crashed.
> I have to assume that my system is to use OCCT, right?


OCCT large data set is typically better at finding errors quicker than other stress tests.

Others such as P95 and ITB are better at producing heat.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> I just tried disabling "C-State Tech" but it appears that the multiplier is now locked to x20. According to CPUz, Aida and RealTemp it never drops to x12, and the idle temperatures are also 3-4 degrees higher compared to "C-State Tech" enabled.


Forget the multiplier as no one cares about that. What appears to be happening is deceiving. that goes for CPU-Z, AIDA and RealTemp + any other program you feel like throwing out there. The Xeons are completely different from their i7's big brothers. The frequencies will drop no matter what you have set on your MB. Just because you don't "see" the ratio drops means nothing. I can't speak for your temperatures since you are running a constant 1.20v. If you used offset or dynamic vCore which has nothing to do with EIST or C-states you'll see a drop in degrees. The cores all run low when you aren't using them, but the fact that you choose to run a constant 1.20v whether you need the voltage or not is beyond me. It's not my gaming rig and I'd expect the temperatures to rise as well if I were you. To keep the multiplier up the cores will hit the targeted frequency in order to let "you" see what you have set in your BIOS. Well I guess it's safe to say "you" and the OS.

I'm sorry I'll let Xoriam take it from here since he was talking crap about how we know nothing about the X58 platform and super old technologies. He knows more and can explain this better even though he RECENTLY picked up one of these Xeons. Take it away Xoriam aka golden, no platinum chip. Get on C-states and EIST and those other settings you haven't said anything about just yet. All eyes


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> So the PC froze after the frequency fell and now you can see the multiplier change in CPU-Z [frequency drop] so it's going to be stable now. You do realize that your frequency was dropping for some CPUs regardless if C-state [or EIST+Turbo] was enabled or not right? Run some test. Good luck with the stability in the long run [months from now]. The voltage was dropping to 1.19 and 1.17 and now it's set solely at 1.20v [more than likely higher in the BIOS since it never matches CPU-Z readings]. So with Speedstep and C states disable the Vcore would drop. Now with them enabled the vCore is constant @ 1.20v. Hmmm.....
> http://valid.x86.fr/q0zlc1


The PC was freezing at Idle when I had all energy-saving features off. So it wasn't dropping it's multiplier, but instead it was running 24/7 at 4000MHz / 1.20v. The thing was, that it was stable in benchmarks (Prime, Linx, OCCT, Cinebench), but when there was no load it freezes. Now after the tweaks I can see the multiplier dropping to x12 when Idle (2400MHz) so I hope it won't freeze anymore. Currently it's been probably an hour or so since I've enabled SpeedStep and C-States and it haven't freezed yet







. And without them enabled, it would probably have been, at least once.

I'll watch it closely for the next week, but I don't expect further problems.

Btw, I do expect 50 watts less usage at Idle, is that reasonable? I mean comparing 1.35v Vcore @ 4400MHz against 1.20v Vcore @ 2400Mhz-400MHz. Looking at this chart I hope to lower the watts by at least 40-50 per day.

What I said about temperatures was, that enabling C-states and SpeedStep allowed me 200x12 (2400MHz) at 1.20v and 26*C temperature, while disabling C-states and SpeeStep gave me 200x20 (4000MHz) at 1.20v and 31*C temperaure. Both temps are the idle temps of the cores, but 26 compared to 31 tells me, that enabling SpeedStep and C-States actually drops the frequncy to 2400MHz, while with SpeedStep and C-States disabled, it always runs at 4000MHz and therefore 5 degrees higher idle temperatures.

Here's the comparison:
SpeedStep On + C-*Step On* | - - - | SpeedStep On + *C-Step Off*

As you can see there's 4*C difference between running at 2400MHz/1.20v with C-States On and running at 4000MHz/1.20v with C-states off.


----------



## pipes

Especially using the cpu: linpack mode
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> OCCT large data set is typically better at finding errors quicker than other stress tests.
> 
> Others such as P95 and ITB are better at producing heat.


Especially using the cpu: linpack mode


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> Especially using the cpu: linpack mode
> Especially using the cpu: linpack mode


in occt
OCCT: Cpu linpack mode is the best mode for testing heat.
CPU: OCCT: Will find errors quicker if they are there. Large data set tends to find the errors quicker.

If you want to test heat though, like i mentioned before P95 or ITB is better at that.
Although they will create an extremely un natural amount.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> The PC was freezing at Idle when I had all energy-saving features off. So it wasn't dropping it's multiplier, but instead it was running 24/7 at 4000MHz / 1.20v.


Stopped reading there, You have something my CPU doesn't have then. I could've sworn we both had Xeons, but I'll prove my point.. I saw your picutre.OK here is my pic running 3.8Ghz with NO C-states and NO EIST.










I'll post more proof once I get home. My Xeon L5639 does the samething. Randomly the frequency will spike causing you and the OS or programs you are running to reflect the target frequency.


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Stopped reading there, You have something my CPU doesn't have then. I could've sworn we both had Xeons, but I'll prove my point.. I saw your picutre.OK here is my pic running 3.8Ghz with NO C-states and NO EIST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more proof once I get home. My Xeon L5639. Randomly the frequency will spike causing you and the OS or programs you arerunning to reflect the target frequency.


Yeah, there might be some kind of difference, because your Xeon is L5639 and mine is X5650. Yours is truly an "ultra low voltage" and maybe has better (or different) energy saving technologies. From which program is that screenshot and can I tried it too out of curiosity?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> The most irritating thing about is that the freeze will happen very, very soon after I leave the PC alone. For intance, at 1.176v it takes less than 15 minutes with no load in order to freeze. At 1.18v it happens in the first 1 or 2 hours. At 1.20v I've been using it all day long last Sunday and when I eventually went to bed, I found it frozen on Desktop the very next morning. It seems some kind of problem with the idle voltage (probably it's actually lower than the voltage under full load) and that's why it's freezing. I guess I can also try letting it reduce it's clocks so it won't freeze at 1.20v Vcore / 12x multi when idle, but I'd like to keep it 4000MHz all the time. That's why I asked if anyone knows something that can help me achieve better stability. A friend told me about 800mV on CPU Clock Skew, but I'm not really familiar with skews...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...
> 1.176v enough for Cinebench.
> 1.192v enough for LinX.. and then again
> 1.20v not enough to hold 2 days straight at idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.


C-states actually adjust idle voltage when set to C6. As a proof, when I am booting up while the OS is loading it goes into a period of idle halfway in and I get a BSOD.
And of course it doesn't adjust BCLK, obviously.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Hmm, I think I found a work-around to resolve the issue. These are my BIOS settings:
> *Screen 1 | Screen 2 | Screen 3 | Screen 4*
> 
> I've enabled "Intel(R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech" while selecting "CPU Ratio Setting" to "20" instead of "Auto" and also I've enabled "C-State Tech" letting it go to "C3". With this setup, it seems that I achieved a dynamic multiplier (x12 - x20), without the Turbo multis (x22 and x23) while the CPU voltage is always 1.200v no matter if Idle or Load. That way I hope it will be stable at Idle dynamically at "200x12 - 200x20" (which was a problem until now) and kicking at 4000MHz when a heavy task takes place and the x20 multi kicks-in.
> 
> Screenshots at:
> *Idle - 200x12 @ 1.200v
> LinX Load - 200x20 @ 1.200v*
> 
> Nailed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still I'll monitor the system stability, but wanted to ask one more thing... Are the "Intel(R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech" and "C-States Tech" independent? If I turn-off the C-States thingy, would I keep dynamic multipliers x12-x20 or I need both of them enabled for this? Also, what are the different C1, C3 and C6 states? I let it go C3, because I believe C6 will completely disable the cores. In this case I'm afraid that if the cores are disabled, I won't be able to connect to my PC remotely (with Team Viewer), except if I wake it up first. Or it is different than sleep and I'll be actually able to remotely connect even when it's in C6 state?


EIST works with C-states. Without c-states EIST is useless. C6 actually puts the cores to sleep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Let me correct myself.
> Some boards won't take advantage of Speedstep when Cstates are disabled.
> However typically every board will take advantage of Cstates when speedstep is disabled.


Why ... do I get the feeling that you have been wrong on every point here ...
Every X58 board that i've had my hands on will not stepdown with just EIST enabled. And I've seen this habit on all the xeons not just i7s
Besides, it's a CPU thing not the mobo.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> clip.


This is not 100% true about it not being partially a Motherboard thing.
It depends what kind of Cstate options your board has.
Are the C1E options in a second setting than the other states.
And how much access do you have to the Cstate options.
Some boards only have 1 or 2 options.
However you are right about disabling all Cstates will effectivly render speedstep useless, and I should have been more clear on from the begining, sorry.

I personally never turn any of these options off for overclocking, never had problems.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Yeah, there might be some kind of difference, because your Xeon is L5639 and mine is X5650. Yours is truly an "ultra low voltage" and maybe has better (or different) energy saving technologies. From which program is that screenshot and can I tried it too out of curiosity?


That picture was taken from X5660. my L5639 does the same thing. I'll get some more screen shots after I eat. I just got a new gaming mouse I can't wait to try out as well.


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Start by filling out your config in your signature, will be a good start for helping me know what you might have thats common to my setup


The x58 Rig is as follows;

Evga x58 SLI3
x5650
3x 2GB OCZ 1600 mem (6-8-6 @ 1.65v)
1200 watt PSU
AMD HD 7970
Dual boot Windows 8 and Ubuntu 14.04


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> The x58 Rig is as follows;
> 
> Evga x58 SLI3
> x5650
> 3x 2GB OCZ 1600 mem (6-8-6 @ 1.65v)
> 1200 watt PSU
> AMD HD 7970
> Dual boot Windows 8 and Ubuntu 14.04


1200W for just that?!
The most I measured with a 750W bronze PSU of the wall with a similar rig of mine @ 3.6GHz and a 7970 lightning @ 1070MHz stock was 400W


----------



## Zero-Cold

I found a better way to reduce my electricity bills. Instead of putting my x5650 at 4000MHz with 1.20v, I figured out how the Offset thingy works. Now I'm running as follows:

*BCLK: 200
CPU Multiplier: x22
Uncore Multiplier: x17
Memory Multiplier: x8
VTT Core Voltage: 1.27500v
CPU Core Offset Voltage: +0.16875*

Full Load: 200x22 (4400MHz) @ 1.35v - LinX & Prime stable
Single-Thread: 200x23 (4600MHz) @ 1.35v - SuperPi 32M Stable








Idle: 200x12 (2400MHz) - 200x23 (4600MHz) @ 1.04v-1.35v depending on the current load.

Idles at 25*C core temperature and breaks Hell Gates at 95*C under Full Load, despite the fact "Winter is Coming!". However I don't care much since it has proven to be rock-solid back in September. It also doesn't throttle back in Cinebench even at 4600MHz so I call it "fine for daily use".









This thing's a beast.


----------



## GENXLR

umm, what is with your uncore?

17x?
16x and even 15x is to much. you could get away with 14x and lower your VTT and your temps will drop 10C


----------



## Zero-Cold

Theoretically I could get away with x12 as well (2400MHz). But UNcore gives you a solid boost to your RAM speed. Try for yourself. For example with Aida 64's "Cache and Memory Benchmark". You'll easily notice that the higher the UNcore, the higher your RAM speed will be. So it better be overclocked as well. The more, the better.







I'll probably push it to x18 (3600MHz) in the near future with 1.30000v VTT Core Voltage.

And no, downclocking the UNcore from 3400 to 2400 won't drop 10*C. Maybe 3-4... something like that, I've tried that long time ago. Better keep it higher instead.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Idles at 25*C core temperature and breaks Hell Gates at 95*C under Full Load,
> 
> This thing's a beast.


Do what one of my buddies in Cali did. He put his comp in a 36" x 36" box attached next to a Window AC unit and set it to 50f 24/7. Surprisingly it worked great. But did not reduce his electric bills, hahaha.


----------



## Zero-Cold

Well, that's what you get with a regular Air Cooling solution... The Thermalright IFX-14 to be precise. Featuring 2 noiseless 120mm fans at 800 RPM. Silence is everything. But at least the HAF-912 has both of it side covers removed.


----------



## GENXLR

Zero you are 100% wrong. After 1.8x or 2x ram speed(as i did 8X as well, mine is set to 14X) There is NO speed improvement because the Uncore is outperforming what the memory can feed it. Overclocking the IMC any further produces nothing but wasted heat for me. With 0 speed improvements.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Theoretically I could get away with x12 as well (2400MHz). But UNcore gives you a solid boost to your RAM speed. Try for yourself. For example with Aida 64's "Cache and Memory Benchmark". You'll easily notice that the higher the UNcore, the higher your RAM speed will be. So it better be overclocked as well. The more, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably push it to x18 (3600MHz) in the near future with 1.30000v VTT Core Voltage.
> 
> And no, downclocking the UNcore from 3400 to 2400 won't drop 10*C. Maybe 3-4... something like that, I've tried that long time ago. Better keep it higher instead.


Yes but you won't see gains beyond 1.7 or 1.8x and because you run a lower uncore speed you can watch the temps fall like bricks and anyway that is the CACHE speed not the MEMORY speed memory speed is indeed tied to the uncore (IMC is part of the uncore) it doesn't need that much, Gulftown has a 3x48bit IMC not a 3x32bit IMC.
But still, 95C?! When I was on a air cooler (deepcool lucifer) I never broke 60C running @ 700rpm


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 1200W for just that?!
> The most I measured with a 750W bronze PSU of the wall with a similar rig of mine @ 3.6GHz and a 7970 lightning @ 1070MHz stock was 400W


Lol it was an extra PSU I had..didn't want to buy a lower wattage one just for this.

This rig is just for folding. I may end up getting two more 7970s if I can find a good price.


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Zero you are 100% wrong. After 1.8x or 2x ram speed(as i did 8X as well, mine is set to 14X) There is NO speed improvement because the Uncore is outperforming what the memory can feed it. Overclocking the IMC any further produces nothing but wasted heat for me. With 0 speed improvements.


So you basically say there will be no difference between 3400 UNcore and 4000 UNcore, both with the same clocks for CPU and RAM? Will you let me to prove I'm right?

UNcore at 4000 | UNcore at 3400 | UNcore at 2600 - At 2600 UNcore the Write speed is merely 16 000 MB/s where it used to be 19 000 MB/s at 3400 UNcore. That's 15% lower. The L3 Cache is 20% faster as well. And the Latency of the RAM is a lot lower too. Still doesn't see the difference?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> But still, 95C?! When I was on a air cooler (deepcool lucifer) I never broke 60C running @ 700rpm


I'd like to see LinX at 60*C on a 4.4GHz overclock with just an air cooler. That just can't be true.

P.P. I'm referring to core temperature, not Tcase which is usually lower.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> The most I measured with a 750W bronze PSU of the wall with a similar rig of mine @ 3.6GHz and a 7970 lightning @ 1070MHz stock was 400W


I use less then 300 at any given time and have a 1000 watt PSU in my RIG. No reason at all to bother downgrading the PSU just because hardware is becoming more and more efficient. With my two 4870x2's in CF I felt like 1000 watt was the bare minimum back then. Now even if my hardware was to use less then 50 watts total I would not stop using my 1kW PSU. I say, if the PSU still works keep using it.

I like knowing that my PSU is not working hard... But if I wanted to run two 290X's I could without having to buy another PSU, I think haha.


----------



## GENXLR

While your Ram increase is virtually worthless and could be caused possibly by runs never being 100% consistent(the +/- 5% policy) that L3 Cache speed increase is rather huge O-O


----------



## Zero-Cold

Well, I just updated the result with an UNcore at 2600MHz. RAM Write speed is just 16 000 and it was 19 000 at 3400 UNcore. That's 15% difference. I think it matters. You can also see the latency getting really high at 60 ns... instead of 54.5 ns. I can definitely spot the difference.

So that's why I overclock UNcore. Noticeably higher RAM Write speeds, lower latency, significantly faster L3 Cache.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> So you basically say there will be no difference between 3400 UNcore and 4000 UNcore, both with the same clocks for CPU and RAM? Will you let me to prove I'm right?
> 
> UNcore at 4000 | UNcore at 3400 | UNcore at 2600 - At 2600 UNcore the Write speed is merely 16 000 MB/s where it used to be 19 000 MB/s at 3400 UNcore. That's 15% lower. The L3 Cache is 20% faster as well. And the Latency of the RAM is a lot lower too. Still doesn't see the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see LinX at 60*C on a 4.4GHz overclock with just an air cooler. That just can't be true.
> 
> P.P. I'm referring to core temperature, not Tcase which is usually lower.


ACTUAL PERFORMANCE GAINS. And if you are using triple channel there's no need to go up that high at all.

4.2GHz 70C on an air cooler. Any questions?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> ACTUAL PERFORMANCE GAINS. And if you are using triple channel there's no need to go up that high at all.
> 
> 4.2GHz 70C on an air cooler. *Any questions?*


Just one bud...



ahahahahah

















Like every friday night when theres ancient aliens on TV and I have to see that gentle alien on asking more questions than answering any... please don't feed the troll that easily by saying something like "Any questions?" rofl


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> So you basically say there will be no difference between 3400 UNcore and 4000 UNcore, both with the same clocks for CPU and RAM? Will you let me to prove I'm right?
> 
> UNcore at 4000 | UNcore at 3400 | UNcore at 2600 - At 2600 UNcore the Write speed is merely 16 000 MB/s where it used to be 19 000 MB/s at 3400 UNcore. That's 15% lower. The L3 Cache is 20% faster as well. And the Latency of the RAM is a lot lower too. Still doesn't see the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see LinX at 60*C on a 4.4GHz overclock with just an air cooler. That just can't be true.
> 
> P.P. I'm referring to core temperature, not Tcase which is usually lower.


Your multiplier work at 23x always, when you make stress test?


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> ACTUAL PERFORMANCE GAINS. And if you are using triple channel there's no need to go up that high at all.
> 
> 4.2GHz 70C on an air cooler. Any questions?


This IS actual perfromance gain. The difference can be seen in Cinebench, higher GFlops in LinX too. Run some tests.

I don't know why are you comparing 4.2GHz OC vs 4.4GHz OC. And if you are talking about LinX temperatures or not. Well, maybe they're not 95*C exactly, but I've seen 92-93 and I reckon they would go at 95 eventually, with a little bit higher ambient temps for instance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> Your multiplier work at 23x always, when you make stress test?


No, not always. The x23 multi kicks-in only when the application you're running uses just 1 or 2 threads. Like SuperPI for instance. If I run Cinebench, a random game or anything that can use more than 2 threads, it drops to x22 at 4400MHz.









Although CPU-z always shows 4600MHz no matter what. But Aida64 (previously called Everest) and RealTemp show actual frequencies and you can see how the multipliers react depending on the actual load.


----------



## DaveLT

This dude is really delusional.


----------



## pipes

Linx no work for my sistem, no load my cpu, i don't know whats problem, maybe can be use new linpack file?


----------



## Zero-Cold

Try with more/less memory from the drop-down field. It's a known bug.


----------



## BrotherBeast

X5680 for $197.00 shipped







Just ordered one and hope it's legit for that price.Several were still available at time of posting.Excellent upgrade from my E5620.Might overclock it for a bit and then build a ESXi machine around it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5680-3-33-GHz-Six-Core-SLBV5-FREE-SHIPPING-50-Available-/221598567631?pt=US_Server_CPUs_Processors&hash=item33984dcccf


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Try with more/less memory from the drop-down field. It's a known bug.


I try more later.
Thank you


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrotherBeast*
> 
> X5680 for $197.00 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered one and hope it's legit for that price.Several were still available at time of posting.Excellent upgrade from my E5620.Might overclock it for a bit and then build a ESXi machine around it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5680-3-33-GHz-Six-Core-SLBV5-FREE-SHIPPING-50-Available-/221598567631?pt=US_Server_CPUs_Processors&hash=item33984dcccf


Hmm.. Got mine x5650 for just $75


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Hmm.. Got mine x5650 for just $75


x5680 is quite a few steps above the x5650 though. price diffrence makes sense.
The cheapest x5680 i can find in my area atm is 300€. yet the x5650 is only 70.
I think he got a pretty nice deal on that chip.


----------



## DaveLT

X5650 is still at 70$ but the X5660 still remains at 130$ for me.
X5680 though







220$ but I haven't got that much dough. I want my system to be max performance to price apart from the WC








These are all not US prices but USD value is not really high either.


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> x5680 is quite a few steps above the x5650 though. price diffrence makes sense.
> The cheapest x5680 i can find in my area atm is 300€. yet the x5650 is only 70.
> I think he got a pretty nice deal on that chip.


Since 99% of the boards which can run those Xeons can easily hit 200-215 BCLK and they also usually can lock the x22 multi "permanently", I don't see why anyone would go for a 3x more expensive CPU. With $200 budget you can easily get both CPU+Mobo together. It also doesn't sound very reasonable to buy a $200 CPU which is 4-5 years old and without warranty. In the end, I would be very surprised if you achieve higher 24/7 clocks than any of the X5650s.

Still.. not a bad deal for X5680.. it's just like paying 3x more for higher multipliers which won't be much of a help. One of my friends, and one of the best Overclockers here in Bulgaria where I live, had the i7-970 with x25 multiplier. He never had to use more than x22 to achieve his 24/7 clock of 205x22 on EK Supreme water cooling.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Since 99% of the boards which can run those Xeons can easily hit 200-215 BCLK and they also usually can lock the x22 multi "permanently", I don't see why anyone would go for a 3x more expensive CPU. With $200 budget you can easily get both CPU+Mobo together. It also doesn't sound very reasonable to buy a $200 CPU which is 4-5 years old and without warranty. In the end, I would be very surprised if you achieve higher 24/7 clocks than any of the X5650s.
> 
> Still.. not a bad deal for X5680.. it's just like paying 3x more for higher multipliers which won't be much of a help. One of my friends, and one of the best Overclockers here in Bulgaria where I live, had the i7-970 with x25 multiplier. He never had to use more than x22 to achieve his 24/7 clock of 205x22 on EK Supreme water cooling.


the chip has x25 multi, will probably need less voltage to achieve an overclock.
but! x5680 is rated lower when it comes to heat generation, an x5650 or x5660 is better in that department.
not completely worth the price diffrence, but at the price he is getting it at compared to the x5660 price it's not that bad.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> the chip has x25 multi, will probably need less voltage to achieve an overclock.
> but! x5680 is rated lower when it comes to heat generation, an x5650 or x5660 is better in that department.
> not completely worth the price diffrence, but at the price he is getting it at compared to the x5660 price it's not that bad.


Maybe can go at 5 ghz 25*200


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> the chip has x25 multi, will probably need less voltage to achieve an overclock.
> but! x5680 is rated lower when it comes to heat generation, an x5650 or x5660 is better in that department.
> not completely worth the price diffrence, but at the price he is getting it at compared to the x5660 price it's not that bad.


The lower "heat generation" or "TDP" on x5650 and x5660 is due to their lower frequency.
X5650 runs at 2.66GHz stock (2.92GHz with turbo)
X5660 runs at 2.80GHz stock (3.06GHz with turbo)
X5680 runs at 3.33GHz stock (3.60GHz with turbo

Higher frequency results in higher power consumption. That's why Intel have rated x5650 and x5660 at 95W TDP, and x5680 at 130W TDP. If you overclock all these 3 chips at the same frequency (let's say 4.50 GHz) with the same VCore (let's say 1.45v), their power consumption will be the same. Therefore their heat dissipation will also be the same.

Some say that the more expensive CPUs are "pre-selected" chips which require slightly less Vcore than the "silicon lottery" ones, but having experience with over 10 different X5650 CPUs, I would say that all of them are able to reach 4.5GHz at Vcore between 1.41-1.45 if your cooling can handle the heat. The "better" (or "pre-selected") chips may need 2-3 steps lower Vcore to achieve 4.5GHz, or they could go 100MHz more up to 4.60GHz with the same 1.41v-1.45v Vcore. But 4.50GHz or 4.60GHz.. it doesn't really matter, because it's just 2% difference. And it's NOT guaranteed by any means. I'm almost sure that my x5650 is better than most of the x5680s, being able to run LinX for 5+ hours at 4.00GHz with just 1.19v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> Maybe can go at 5 ghz 25*200


You won't be able to cool it at 5.00 GHz no matter how good your water cooling is. For 5.00 GHz you are going to need more than 1.70v Vcore and you'll certainly need some phase-change cooling. Liquid Nitrogen, Liquid Hellium, Dry Ice or something similar. And then again, even if you can handle the heat, the power consumption will be so high that it would render it useless for a 24/7 setup. Unless you have free electricity in the college, or it's extremely cheap. Any other case, If you need that much of processing power, it would be best to just get a newer generation i7/Xeon processor.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> You won't be able to cool it at 5.00 GHz no matter how good your water cooling is. For 5.00 GHz you are going to need more than 1.70v Vcore and you'll certainly need some phase-change cooling. Liquid Nitrogen, Liquid Hellium, Dry Ice or something similar. And then again, even if you can handle the heat, the power consumption will be so high that it would render it useless for a 24/7 setup. Unless you have free electricity in the college, or it's extremely cheap. Any other case, If you need that much of processing power, it would be best to just get a newer generation i7/Xeon processor.


there are a few people in here that have gone above 5ghz with their x58 xeons in the 1.45ish range vcore.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Isnt 1.4v+ bad for these cpus aside from benching? I have a second x5650 so id like to push mine to the max and if it dies I have a backup. Is 1.45v okay for everday usage?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Isnt 1.4v+ bad for these cpus aside from benching? I have a second x5650 so id like to push mine to the max and if it dies I have a backup. Is 1.45v okay for everday usage?


Obviously not.


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> there are a few people in here that have gone above 5ghz with their x58 xeons in the 1.45ish range vcore.


That's just not possible. No x56XX CPU in this Universe will be even remotely stable at 5.00GHz with just 1.45v. In the best case scenario, you'll be able to boot Windows, make some screenshots and validate with CPU-z. But you'll need much more to actually be able to run games, benchmarks or whatsoever. Even if you switch off Hyper-Threading (which is an ridiculous idea by itself) you won't be able to reach 5 gigs with less than 1.65v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Obviously not.


I would agree on that too. It's not generally a good idea to use it at more than 1.45v for 24/7, although it very much depends on your cooling solution and usage. For example, if you're occasional gamer and overclock with energy-saving features enabled and "offset", you will probably be fine with 1.50v-1.55v Vcore since it won't be under full almost never. That said, it can die on the very next day, week or month and you never know. On the contrary, it might turn out indestructible as Nokia 3310 and hold on for years.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> That's just not possible. No x56XX CPU in this Universe will be even remotely stable at 5.00GHz with just 1.45v. In the best case scenario, you'll be able to boot Windows, make some screenshots and validate with CPU-z. But you'll need much more to actually be able to run games, benchmarks or whatsoever. Even if you switch off Hyper-Threading (which is an ridiculous idea by itself) you won't be able to reach 5 gigs with less than 1.65v.


----------



## GENXLR

Zero, thats largely untrue :/


----------



## EvilMonk

First crash on R9 290X had time to see the blue screen and the message saying that an AMD file .dll caused the system to crash


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*


That's just CPUz handling turbo multipliers and energy features wrong. The actual frequency can be seen with RealTemp. x23 is only used for single-threaded applications, which means even if you see "5.00 GHz" (220x23) it will actually run at 220x22. And it's also just a validation screenshot, I guess, which means it's not stable and you'll get an BSOD as soon as you start playing some game or run any benchmark application. Here's mine:

1) "4600 with 1.088v"
But that's not true. CPUz just handles turbo multipliers and energy features wrong. Let's now launch Real Temp as well and see what it says...

2) "2420 MHz actually"
See Real Temp? 2420 MHz, 200.00 x 12.1 multi. That's why it's stable at 1.088v. If it was actually 4600MHz at 1.088v, it would crash immediately.

3) Actual "under load" voltages.
Again - see the frequency in CPUz and Real Temp now? It switched to 4400MHz immediately after I launched Prime95, and also the voltage bumped up to 1.40v.

In the end, it turned out that 4.60GHz @ 1.088v (screenshot 1) is actually 4.40GHz @ 1.40v. (screenshot 3). Did you get it?









So when I say "you need more than 1.70v for 5.00 GHz", I mean "you need 1.70v to maintain stability and be actually running at 5.00 GHz". As you see, taking screenshots is easy.. but that's just because CPUz handles the turbo multipliers and energy saving features wrong.








Believe me, I know pretty much everything about these CPUs..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Zero, thats largely untrue :/


All I've said so far is true. Let me know what seems for you to be "untrue", so I can point you out some proof.


----------



## GENXLR

Kana Maru's above CPU-Z validation was stable


----------



## DaveLT

Told ya guys, zero is delusional.


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Kana Maru's above CPU-Z validation was stable


Being able to validate with CPUz on their website doesn't mean the CPU is stable. If you provide me a screenshot of Prime95 Small FFTs or LinX running at 5.00GHz and 1.45v with CPU-z on top of them I would agree it's "stable". However that's impossible. I say it 100001% sure, ask every overclocking enthusiast in the world.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Told ya guys, zero is delusional.


What do you call delusional? I just know how stuff works - multipliers, frequencies, voltages, cooling. And I proved everything logically, and with screenshots.

I don't say that Kana Maru's screenshot is fake. I'm just telling you that CPU-z reading is incorrect OR the CPU is unstable and it will crash as soon as you try launch a stability test or benchmark..


----------



## GENXLR

Kana Maru showed benchmarks at that speed and everything.... you should read his threads......


----------



## DividebyZERO

I do wonder though while im not going to run ibt/prime for 24 hours. I seem to be very stable for my usage at 4.5ghz, 1.36v. No turbo just straight bclk for me. I suppose I could toy with turbo and vcore.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Told ya guys, zero is delusional.


















ahahahah come on guys lets use nicer words than that at least...


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Kana Maru showed benchmarks at that speed and everything.... you should read his threads......


Benchmarking Cinebench R15 doesn't mean the system is stable. As I said - point out some screenshots with LinX running 2-3 hours alongside with a CPUz window. It just can't be true. Is it so hard to accept it?


----------



## GENXLR

It just can't be true? Says you.


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> It just can't be true? Says you.


It's a fact. Why don't you post a screenshot as I asked? Here are some STABLE screenshots from my country's hardware forum - http://hardwarebg.com/forum

username: ATHLET_TH
http://i.imgur.com/CPv275K.jpg - 4500 @ 1.435

username: The_Game
http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/B0/C9/1f0ff810216db0c9.jpg - 4500 @ 1.41
http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/04/71/b129bddbe0d80471.jpg - 4600 @ 1.48

username: WDale
http://store.picbg.net/pubpic/3F/10/44924cc020e43f10.png - 4400 @ 1.36

All of them are around 1.40v-1.45v for 4500MHz. WDales' at 4400 is under 1.40v and The_Game's at 4600 is above 1.45v. You just can't get 5000MHz at 1.45v. It's impossible. You can't get it stable even at 4700 with just 1.45v. Go post a screenshot like the ones I gave you - with LinX running and CPUz to show frequency and voltage. There's a reason why you can't provide one - no x5650 on Earth is capable of such clocks..


----------



## GENXLR

Kana was using an X5660.......... not a X5650.......


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Kana was using an X5660.......... not a X5650.......


Oh my god. It doesn't even matter. They're just the same. The one and only difference between x5650 and x5660 is that the latter one has +1 more multiplier step. Instead of x20 default / x22 turbo multi-thread / x23 turbo single-thread, the x5660 is x21 default / x23 turbo multi-thread / x24 single-thread.

They share the same micro-architecture, the same number of cores, the same amount of Cache size, the same Uncore and QPI frequencies. They are identical. Twins. Except for the multiplier. x5680 is also identical, but has even higher multipliers. They overclock quite the same, have the same limits and produce the same heat. There's a difference between them only at stock, because Intel have factory overclocked them at different frequencies. Once you go manually overclocking them, it doesn't matter which one you have. Unless you need the extra multipliers, in case your motherboard can't give you high enough BCLK.

But since you don't know even that.. I'm totally wasting my time.

It's ridiculous.. I feel like talking to the radio. I'm providing tons and tons of logical arguments, screenshots and everything..yet you don't understand.


----------



## GENXLR

you assume what i do and don't know....... This conversation is over


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> you assume what i do and don't know....... This conversation is over


You've shown so far that you absolutely don't have idea of what we are talking. I'm really sorry to say that in public forum, but I feel offended because people who don't know much about CPU models and overclocking argue about it and try to look smart.

I'll contact Kana to take place in the argument and if he feels able to - to run some LinX tests at 5.00GHz with just 1.45-1.50v. But when he sees the thread and says he can't provide LinX stability screenshot at 5.00 / 1.45-1.50v, I'll want you to apologize to me.

P.S. I sent a PM to Kana for that too, in case he doesn't see this message.


----------



## GENXLR

And now you make an onager out of yourself in public and demand i do things for you? You better be kidding me Zero.

You couldn't even get his CPU validation right. he was at 23 multi turbo, you said 22 multi under load but for the X5660 is 21, not 22, also that means his CPUz validation wasn't truly 5Ghz but even further his stable speed is 4.5ghz, Exactly that of what you sated. His validation is stable and under single core pef is 5Ghz. His validation doesn't lie, and you have done nothing but insult me in public.


----------



## Zero-Cold

I haven't looked at his model number. I assumed it was x5650 like mine is. Anyway, we were talking about 5.00 GHz with 1.45v and I said it's unstable. Said it can't be stable. Not possible to be stable. I asked you to prove me wrong, you couldn't. Now I asked Kana to join the discussion, but don't expect miracles - his x5660 won't be able to maintain stability in LinX at 5.00GHz with that low voltage even 30 minutes. No socket 1366 Xeon on this Earth will be, but that's something you don't quite understand.

Plus, I never said his validation is a lie. On the contrary, I explained pretty deep how stuff works, provided screenshots from my system as well and pointed out some examples of other people's overclock achievements.

I hope you'll believe Kana as he replies to the thread.. Apparently just because I never had the urge to post at Overclock.net before (although my registration is from Sep 2008) you don't take a word for me. Even when I've played with literally 10 Xeons on socket 1366 and I personally had i7-920 back in 2008. And not just "had", I have overclocked the hell out of it on day 1 from it's arrival.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> And now you make an onager out of yourself in public and demand i do things for you? You better be kidding me Zero.
> 
> You couldn't even get his CPU validation right. he was at 23 multi turbo, you said 22 multi under load but for the X5660 is 21, not 22, also that means his CPUz validation wasn't truly 5Ghz but even further his stable speed is 4.5ghz, Exactly that of what you sated. His validation is stable and under single core pef is 5Ghz. His validation doesn't lie, and you have done nothing but insult me in public.


See, I sensed this coming up. He is as delusional as an unicorn floating around in outer space


----------



## kckyle

just got my mac pro, i'll give it about another week or so before buying another x5675 and get this up to 12 cores


----------



## Wheezo

Looking for a bit of advice here from the pros.
Deliberating buying a x5650 Xeon from Ebay and using it with my *P6T Deluxe v2* Motherboard.
Has anyone on here had success with this CPU and motherboard combo? Do I need to update my BIOS to the very latest, pop in the new chip and that's it?
I know for sure I am on the very first BIOS version and have never updated my BIOS before.
If it's that easy I am really considering doing it for the extra performance and lifetime of my rig.

Thanks for any info you can provide, Gents.


----------



## Xoriam

I'm curious to know, is there a single person in this thread that has needed 1.4v for 4.4-4,5ghz?
From what I've seen the average is 1.3-1.35 vcore


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> 
> just got my mac pro, i'll give it about another week or so before buying another x5675 and get this up to 12 cores


Nice choice bud, I can tell you that you won't regret that move!!!! congrats


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'm curious to know, is there a single person in this thread that has needed 1.4v for 4.4-4,5ghz?
> From what I've seen the average is 1.3-1.35 vcore


1.3625v here for 4.6 (22*209)


----------



## GENXLR

how is everyone else doing it with such low voltage? I need 1.3625 just for 3800


----------



## EvilMonk

Heres my Mac Pro kckyle


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> how is everyone else doing it with such low voltage? I need 1.3625 just for 3800


They are getting rid of a chip like that and buying another one from ebay that works at lower voltages


----------



## Zero-Cold

And they also probably don't check for stability with LinX and Prime Small FFTs.

I'm really curious if EvilMonk can provide a LinX 1-3 hours stability screenshot at 4600MHz / 1.36v (Hyper-Threading on, of course) because that will be the best chip I've ever seen. I still hold on to my words that 5.00GHz at 1.45v is impossible, although it seems that no body believes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> how is everyone else doing it with such low voltage? I need 1.3625 just for 3800


I think you got it wrong somewhere. Uncore, QPI, voltages, memory, mainboard even. I've never seen a 32nm Gulftown/Xeon X56XX struggling to reach 4 gigs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'm curious to know, is there a single person in this thread that has needed 1.4v for 4.4-4,5ghz?
> From what I've seen the average is 1.3-1.35 vcore


Sure, mine. Does 4.50GHz at 1.40v / 4.40GHz @ 1.35v. And this is the best among 8 chips x5650. The remaining 7 have been sold to my friends who don't like Internet shopping and are scared to try and most of them don't care for Overclock either. But I stress-test my systems for hours with several tools - LinX with at least 5120MB of RAM, Prime95 SmallFFTs and again Prime95 - but Blend Test. Each of them at least 3 hours.

If I just want to make it stable for Folding or Cinebench or games I could easily push it 200MHz higher on the same voltage, but I don't call this stable, because it will crash on heavy stress test.


----------



## rommel1983

hi can i join xD

http://valid.x86.fr/1itz6x


----------



## GENXLR

So am i buying a new chip or did i do it wrong?

Again for just 191x20 for 3.8ghz i need

1.3625vcore
1.3375v VTT(still adjusting)
1.2V IOH
1.4v ICH
1.66V DRAM Bus
1.8V CPU PLL

191Blck
20x(22 turbo)
8x ram
14x Uncore

Ram timming 9-9-9-24-1T


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> So am i buying a new chip or did i do it wrong?
> 
> Again for just 191x20 for 3.8ghz i need
> 
> 1.3625vcore
> 1.3375v VTT(still adjusting)
> 1.2V IOH
> 1.4v ICH
> 1.66V DRAM Bus
> 1.8V CPU PLL
> 
> 191Blck
> 20x(22 turbo)
> 8x ram
> 14x Uncore
> 
> Ram timming 9-9-9-24-1T


ICH too high, thats southbridge. 1.1 is typically fine. I run 1.125 or 1.150
whats your LLC setting?
and have you tried enabling turbo yet?
and do you have the voltage QPI PLL?
also try setting qpi link speed to 4,8gt or 5,Xgt instead of 6.x+ if you have that on.


----------



## Zero-Cold

What's your board? Mine is just fine with 1.1v ICH and for me yours seems to be extremely high and probably even overheating, throttling or god knows what. Is your QPI Link speed set to lowest non-Auto setting? Have you tried overclocking without turbo with just x20 multi? Eg. 200 BCLK for 4000MHz, 210 BCLK for 4200MHz? You can also make some photos (with a camera or cell phone) of your BIOS overclocking section. If you haven't turned LLC on, the voltage drops might be huge and theoretically your CPU might not be stable at 4200 MHz (which is the actual frequency at 191*22).


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> So am i buying a new chip or did i do it wrong?
> 
> Again for just 191x20 for 3.8ghz i need
> 
> 1.3625vcore
> 1.3375v VTT(still adjusting)
> 1.2V IOH
> 1.4v ICH
> 1.66V DRAM Bus
> 1.8V CPU PLL
> 
> 191Blck
> 20x(22 turbo)
> 8x ram
> 14x Uncore
> 
> Ram timming 9-9-9-24-1T


Try this first then we try something else (You have an X58 SLI3 right?) Just want to compare with my baseline without turbo
With VDroop

VCore 1.350V
VTT +50mV
CPU PLL 1.800V
QPI PLL 1.300V
DIMM Voltage 1.600V
DIMM Vreff +50mV
IOH VCore 1.200V
IOH/ICH I/O Voltage 1.600V
ICH VCore 1.200V

CPU Clock Ratio 20 X
CPU Host Frequency 200
MCH Strap 1867Mhz
CPU Uncore Frequency 3200Mhz (16 X) (or 14 if not stable enough)
Spread spectrum Disabled

CPU Features
Intel Speedstep Disabled
Turbo Mode Disabled
CxE Function Disabled

And let your memory settings the same...
Let me know if it work and we will start from there.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Looking for a bit of advice here from the pros.
> Deliberating buying a x5650 Xeon from Ebay and using it with my *P6T Deluxe v2* Motherboard.
> Has anyone on here had success with this CPU and motherboard combo? Do I need to update my BIOS to the very latest, pop in the new chip and that's it?
> I know for sure I am on the very first BIOS version and have never updated my BIOS before.
> If it's that easy I am really considering doing it for the extra performance and lifetime of my rig.
> 
> Thanks for any info you can provide, Gents.


Yes I have that board, yes you will need the latest bios or it will not post.
Pop the chip in, clear bios and off you go.
Right now I have a X5660 175x23 12 threads at 4ghz 1.29v 24/7 53c 100% load running BOINC


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> What's your board? Mine is just fine with 1.1v ICH and for me yours seems to be extremely high and probably even overheating, throttling or god knows what. Is your QPI Link speed set to lowest non-Auto setting? Have you tried overclocking without turbo with just x20 multi? Eg. 200 BCLK for 4000MHz, 210 BCLK for 4200MHz? You can also make some photos (with a camera or cell phone) of your BIOS overclocking section. If you haven't turned LLC on, the voltage drops might be huge and theoretically your CPU might not be stable at 4200 MHz (which is the actual frequency at 191*22).


I think his board is a eVGA X58 SLI3 just like mine and gave him the configs to test something before we try some tweaking to get further up overclocking his cpu







well see how it goes.


----------



## Zero-Cold

Cool, see how it is going. I don't have much experience with EVGA boards except one relatively old (but still expensive) Classified 4-way SLI. If I recollect properly it needed two hardware mods involving soldering, but yours is probably newer.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Cool, see how it is going. I don't have much experience with EVGA boards except one relatively old (but still expensive) Classified 4-way SLI. If I recollect properly it needed two hardware mods involving soldering, but yours is probably newer.


Yeah mine supported Westmere EP xeons out of the box


----------



## GENXLR

No, I'm using an ASUS P6T.

LLC is On
ICH has to be up there or the machine won't post over 180BLCK.
No QPI PLL

Lookup the ASUS P6T BIOS, very Limited OC features.

I'll grab pics should we need them

MY PSU Is heavily Degraded, that may be alot of the Issue.


----------



## bill1024

Hey Monk, good to see you.

Bad news, my AMD 4P 48 core Supermicro turned itself into a 3P 36 core server. The CPUs are all ok
But if I have socket 2 and 4 populated at the same time no post. Any CPU in any configuration is the same.
Socket 2 and 4 both work and all the CPUs work, just not at the same time.
I even swapped out memory sticks to see if it was memory related.
Guess I will have to RMA the board.

Those EVGA boards, I have the X58 FTW3 x5660, just to double chech.
The VTT base is 1.2v and if you add 100mv that is = to 1.3v right?

Getting cool here so right now I have 132 cores and 2 660Ti GPUs going 100% crunching BOINC
I am waiting for another PSU to come so I can fire up a few more cores and I still have to pop in a couple more GPUs I remove in the summer.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> No, I'm using an ASUS P6T.
> 
> LLC is On
> ICH has to be up there or the machine won't post over 180BLCK.
> No QPI PLL
> 
> Lookup the ASUS P6T BIOS, very Limited OC features.
> 
> I'll grab pics should we need them
> 
> MY PSU Is heavily Degraded, that may be alot of the Issue.


Ok there we go LLC is ON, you need to change that to 50%
you're getting too much vdroop


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> No, I'm using an ASUS P6T.
> 
> LLC is On
> ICH has to be up there or the machine won't post over 180BLCK.
> No QPI PLL
> 
> Lookup the ASUS P6T BIOS, very Limited OC features.
> 
> I'll grab pics should we need them
> 
> MY PSU Is heavily Degraded, that may be alot of the Issue.


wait I'll set the same overclock on my P6T and we will start from there, I have the same setup as my backup rig except my motherboard is a P6T








Is that good for you?


----------



## GENXLR

There's no choice. LLC on the P6T is On or Off

No other way

Yeah Evil, lets try that

I will see if I can find a spare PSU for this to test as well


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Hey Monk, good to see you.
> 
> Bad news, my AMD 4P 48 core Supermicro turned itself into a 3P 36 core server. The CPUs are all ok
> But if I have socket 2 and 4 populated at the same time no post. Any CPU in any configuration is the same.
> Socket 2 and 4 both work and all the CPUs work, just not at the same time.
> I even swapped out memory sticks to see if it was memory related.
> Guess I will have to RMA the board.
> 
> Those EVGA boards, I have the X58 FTW3 x5660, just to double chech.
> The VTT base is 1.2v and if you add 100mv that is = to 1.3v right?
> 
> Getting cool here so right now I have 132 cores and 2 660Ti GPUs going 100% crunching BOINC
> I am waiting for another PSU to come so I can fire up a few more cores and I still have to pop in a couple more GPUs I remove in the summer.


Good to see you too buddy, its been a long time my friend... my dad was ill and in hospital so I took personal time from work to be with him... leukemia was really hard to get rid of by chemotherapy this time. how you been man?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> There's no choice. LLC on the P6T is On or Off
> 
> No other way
> 
> Yeah Evil, lets try that
> 
> I will see if I can find a spare PSU for this to test as well


Ouch... if you turn that off you should technically need less vcore.

Btw you never mentioned your qpi link speed is it 4,8gt 5.x or 6.x or higher?
the higher settings can cause boot issues on higher blcks, along with requiring more voltage.
(1.4 ICH might get dangerous)


----------



## GENXLR

On the lowest allowed QPI link which idk should be in 6K. Going for 200Blck puts me at in 7K

Without LLC is was needing 1.4Vcore to post at current speeds


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> There's no choice. LLC on the P6T is On or Off
> 
> No other way
> 
> Yeah Evil, lets try that
> 
> I will see if I can find a spare PSU for this to test as well


Ok I'll restart and put the settings in the P6T, take a picture for you to try them and will upload it here!


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> On the lowest allowed QPI link which idk should be in 6K. Going for 200Blck puts me at in 7K


ok!!


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> On the lowest allowed QPI link which idk should be in 6K. Going for 200Blck puts me at in 7K
> 
> Without LLC is was needing 1.4Vcore to post at current speeds


Ok it must be the other way around on your board then.

lets see what evilmonk has to say since hes got one of those laying around.


----------



## EvilMonk

Okay so here are the base settings for 4Ghz No C-State with small voltage (Mainly I kept almost the same voltage as 4.6 Ghz but just lowered it a little since I didn't know to what point I would have to lower it.)





Try these settings and let me know if it works for you.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Good to see you too buddy, its been a long time my friend... my dad was ill and in hospital so I took personal time from work to be with him... leukemia was really hard to get rid of by chemotherapy this time. how you been man?


Sorry to hear that. I wish him a speedy recovery,, in my thought and prayers.

I am doing ok, hanging in there, good days and some not so good days. Been fighting a bad back for years now.

My baby, my youngest went off to college, so it's quiet around the house. Well execpt for all the computer fan noise!!!!! WOOT.
She is homesick, but she will be ok. They keep her busy and she joined an outdoor adventure club and talent-singing-acting group

Been cold here in NY and the furnace hardly ever kicks on with all these computers running.
Hope to heat the house Folding and BOINC


----------



## GENXLR

Getting ready to try that

My current settings


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Heres my Mac Pro kckyle


ayeeee took me 4 hours to figure everything out and update osx to Yosemite. but yeah its definitely well worth it, i think i'm gonna hold off on that upgrade, the 2 quad core is fast enough in lightroom and premiere,

i did ran into a little problem initially, the hard drive tray does not like SSD. i had to use rubber band and bread bag ties to ghetto rig my ssd onto the tray.




i'm very impressed with the interior of the mac pro, it has one of the cleanest, sharpest interior i have seen in a computer. like its kind of a work of art.


----------



## GENXLR

damn. It worked Monk, So now where do we go from there, i want it as efficient as possible at this speed. Can i lower the uncore from 2x back to 1.8x?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ayeeee took me 4 hours to figure everything out and update osx to Yosemite. but yeah its definitely well worth it, i think i'm gonna hold off on that upgrade, the 2 quad core is fast enough in lightroom and premiere,
> 
> i did ran into a little problem initially, the hard drive tray does not like SSD. i had to use rubber band and bread bag ties to ghetto rig my ssd onto the tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm very impressed with the interior of the mac pro, it has one of the cleanest, sharpest interior i have seen in a computer. like its kind of a work of art.


For my SSDs I have 2 of those










Apricorn velocity Solo X2
http://www.apricorn.com/vel-solox2.html PCIe x2 SATA 6Gbps SSD Cards in Raid 0
Way faster (I get more than 1.1Gb/s in random read and 1Gb/s in random write operations)


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> damn. It worked Monk, So now where do we go from there, i want it as efficient as possible at this speed. Can i lower the uncore from 2x back to 1.8x?


Yeah we will lower it so now what do you want to try increasing... Multi or BCLK first?

Told you it wouldn't be that complicated... its just a question of simple little steps that we need to get through to make sure the hardware is fine first... now we have the proof your chip isn't damaged nor from a bad batch and we can also see your board can follow...


----------



## GENXLR

So with that said

200Blck is plenty, no reason to go above that, especially on stock cooling

now my hope is to get the 22 Turbo working. Then i want the uncore lowered so the heat goes down. My uncore from 20 to 1.8x is a whole 10C difference

I need new thermal paste still.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> So with that said
> 
> 200Blck is plenty, no reason to go above that, especially on stock cooling
> 
> now my hope is to get the 22 Turbo working. Then i want the uncore lowered so the heat goes down. My uncore from 20 to 1.8x is a whole 10C difference
> 
> I need new thermal paste still.


Heat is still a big issue for the 400 mhz we are going to try to get bro. because we dont know how much voltage we are going to need to get there and depending on how bad it currently is with your thermal compound it might be an issue so we might have to fix that issue first. So let try it first. lower the uncore and try to raise the vcore a little to 1.3625 and QPI/DRAM to 1.325 and we will start with that


----------



## DividebyZERO

I usually sit down at my rig to game and use the machine, that said i don't leave it on all day. So running 24/7 stability testing is kinda not gonna happen for me. However that said here is a quick test for now. I am rebuilding my secondary rig so i will be able to use it while checking this one out. I guess it looks about right given some of the bench/tests i saw in the xeon thread.


----------



## GENXLR

So just change the uncore to 1.8, raise vcore to that and the QPI/DRAM?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> So just change the uncore to 1.8, raise vcore to that and the QPI/DRAM?


Start with trying it with that it should do the trick... Dont forget to use the following settings

Set multi to 22
Disable Intel SpeedStep Tech
CPU Spread Spectrum set to disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum set to disabled

C1E disabled
Intel C-State Tech disabled

Give it a try and let us know


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Isnt 1.4v+ bad for these cpus aside from benching? I have a second x5650 so id like to push mine to the max and if it dies I have a backup. Is 1.45v okay for everday usage?


I wouldn't run anything above 1.35v 24\7. I'm under 1.21v 24/7 unless I need more performance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> That's just CPUz handling turbo multipliers and energy features wrong. The actual frequency can be seen with RealTemp. x23 is only used for single-threaded applications, which means even if you see "5.00 GHz" (220x23) it will actually run at 220x22.


Wrong wrong wrong. The CPU will downclock the multiplier [-1] only if you are using the power saving features. Otherwise it will downclock regardless, but will run using the multiplier you set in the BIOS. In other words my 5Ghz x23 was actually x23, not 22, not 21, not 20. Simply 23.. As I said before I DO NOT use C-states or SpeedStep - Turbo when I run high overclocks. As I said above the frequency will drop NO MATTER WHAT settings you us. Remember your post when you told me that the CPU doesn't drop the frequency\multiplier:

-You telling me that the PC "locks" the multiplier and never drops:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/2570#post_23113978

My response after a few post telling you the opposite:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/2580#post_23114419

I haven't gotten around to posting "more proof", but I'm telling you that the Xeons will downclock no matter what you say. So no you don't know "everything" about these Xeons.

Quote:


> I don't say that Kana Maru's screenshot is fake. I'm just telling you that CPU-z reading is incorrect OR the CPU is unstable and it will crash as soon as you try launch a stability test or benchmark..


It was stable man. Passed the tests that threw at it. I was still in heavy overclock mode though. The biggest issue is that I did some dumb crap and went balls out for 5.4 - 5.5Ghz. Definitely caused some degrading since my PC didn't want to passed the POST for 30 minutes with loud noises after the suicide run. I haven't tried running 5Ghz @ 1.45v in months because I pretty much lost that stability AFAIK. I guess I'll try again someday, but after the suicide run and near death experience I doubt if I can get it to run properly. We will see.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> 
> just got my mac pro, i'll give it about another week or so before buying another x5675 and get this up to 12 cores


I used to work on those when I worked for Apple. Man that case brings back memories. That's a sleek looking chassis.


----------



## GENXLR

THANKYOU KANA!!!!!!!!!!

Evil I'm gonna try it soon as my work is done


----------



## GENXLR

EvilMonk, tried that adjustment, no boot into windows, immediate BSOD of 0x7E

specifically it appears to be a memory access violation


----------



## Xoriam

0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r

Could be a false and want more vtt or vcore on the other hand.


----------



## GENXLR

rather innaccurate, as the error is pointing to a Acces Violation by the ntoskrnl.exe file. bumping vcore allows system to boot but still crashes partway in with 0x124


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> rather innaccurate, as the error is pointing to a Acces Violation by the ntoskrnl.exe file. bumping vcore allows system to boot but still crashes partway in with 0x124


Try it with VCore a little higher (not more than 1.3750)


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> THANKYOU KANA!!!!!!!!!!


No problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> EvilMonk, tried that adjustment, no boot into windows, immediate BSOD of 0x7E


I would slightly increase the vCore and test as you have done.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> rather innaccurate, as the error is pointing to a Acces Violation by the ntoskrnl.exe file. bumping vcore allows system to boot but still crashes partway in with 0x124


He copied and pasted another from another user here for the 0x7E error. You can try increasing the qpi\vtt and if that doesn't work try increase the vCore a bit more. Make sure you memory is running AUTO or stable timings just to be safe.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> rather innaccurate, as the error is pointing to a Acces Violation by the ntoskrnl.exe file. bumping vcore allows system to boot but still crashes partway in with 0x124


It's not incorrect. you can google 0X7E bsod and you'll see that it is the code for what i said before.
But like I said, its probably false and you just need more voltage.

0x124 is the typically code for VTT, but can also be vcore.

0x101 is straight up, you need more vcore.

here is a bsod guide a member of the forum made a while back.

http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list

and some more information

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ao3t3b1mkaeoe2o/Overclocking%20Codes.docx

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/hh994433%28v=vs.85%29.aspx


----------



## Kana-Maru

*ATTN: rommel1983 & Dotachin*

You have been.........

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg

Go ahead and put the code in your signature. Welcome to the dark side


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> It's not incorrect. you can google 0X7E bsod and you'll see that it is the code for what i said before.
> But like I said, its probably false and you just need more voltage.
> 
> 0x124 is the typically code for VTT, but can also be vcore.
> 
> 0x101 is straight up, you need more vcore.
> 
> here is a bsod guide a member of the forum made a while back.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list
> 
> and some more information
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ao3t3b1mkaeoe2o/Overclocking%20Codes.docx
> 
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/hh994433%28v=vs.85%29.aspx


http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff559239(v=vs.85).aspx

On the page read down, my Parameter matched this

0xC0000005

The Other user was inaccurate, nothing is corrupt, it's just a Access violation.


----------



## GENXLR

Evil Monk, Badnews, even at 1.375Vcore and 1.325vVTT and 1.8x Uncore, I crash with 7E, just now I crash while in the OS, still a memory Access Violation. Plus i was reading 72Gflops instead of 76Gflops. Using identical Linpack settings


----------



## DividebyZERO

Well, tinkered around and while its just for fun here is my validations of high Bclk.

Bclk 250:
http://valid.x86.fr/7lb575



vcore,multi/HT and various settings off/turned down(just to boot without issuesATM) until i get more time to play with it. Like i said so far just for fun.









There are two threads i keep up on and i get them confused, this one and the xeon x5650 review thread lol. Sorry if you already saw this in the other thread


----------



## Kana-Maru

Nice OC man. I'm sure than when you adjust everything might be able to lower your vCore a little.
Quote:


> There are two threads i keep up on and i get them confused, this one and the xeon x5650 review thread lol. Sorry if you already saw this in the other thread










Same here man, I get them confused sometimes as well especially since most users post the exact same post in different topics. I'm guilty of that whenever I benchmark something.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Heres my Mac Pro kckyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ayeeee took me 4 hours to figure everything out and update osx to Yosemite. but yeah its definitely well worth it, i think i'm gonna hold off on that upgrade, the 2 quad core is fast enough in lightroom and premiere,
> 
> i did ran into a little problem initially, the hard drive tray does not like SSD. i had to use rubber band and bread bag ties to ghetto rig my ssd onto the tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm very impressed with the interior of the mac pro, it has one of the cleanest, sharpest interior i have seen in a computer. like its kind of a work of art.
Click to expand...

Yes it does and congratulations! Have had two now 1,1 flashed with 5355's and 32GB, and a 4,1 flashed to 5,1 with a 3680 and 48GB. I also have a base stock quad at work, they're just good quiet machines no matter the hate they get here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ayeeee took me 4 hours to figure everything out and update osx to Yosemite. but yeah its definitely well worth it, i think i'm gonna hold off on that upgrade, the 2 quad core is fast enough in lightroom and premiere,
> 
> i did ran into a little problem initially, the hard drive tray does not like SSD. i had to use rubber band and bread bag ties to ghetto rig my ssd onto the tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm very impressed with the interior of the mac pro, it has one of the cleanest, sharpest interior i have seen in a computer. like its kind of a work of art.
> 
> 
> 
> For my SSDs I have 2 of those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apricorn velocity Solo X2
> http://www.apricorn.com/vel-solox2.html PCIe x2 SATA 6Gbps SSD Cards in Raid 0
> Way faster (I get more than 1.1Gb/s in random read and 1Gb/s in random write operations)
Click to expand...

I have one of the generic ones from ebay with the same controller in my Z600 it's nice to free up a HD bay and get SATA 3 speeds all at once.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Yes it does and congratulations! Have had two now 1,1 flashed with 5355's and 32GB, and a 4,1 flashed to 5,1 with a 3680 and 48GB. I also have a base stock quad at work, they're just good quiet machines no matter the hate they get here.
> I have one of the generic ones from ebay with the same controller in my Z600 it's nice to free up a HD bay and get SATA 3 speeds all at once.


Yeah but what's the point the chips they often use have very poor random speeds.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Yes it does and congratulations! Have had two now 1,1 flashed with 5355's and 32GB, and a 4,1 flashed to 5,1 with a 3680 and 48GB. I also have a base stock quad at work, they're just good quiet machines no matter the hate they get here.
> I have one of the generic ones from ebay with the same controller in my Z600 it's nice to free up a HD bay and get SATA 3 speeds all at once.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but what's the point the chips they often use have very poor random speeds.
Click to expand...

What chips?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> What chips?


I think he meant the Controller, a.k.a Chip, Processor, or the Doohickey that converts SATA to PCIe.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I think he meant the Controller, a.k.a Chip, Processor, or the Doohickey that converts SATA to PCIe.


Yeah. That's probably what he meant, and there's also a reason why I pay for the more expensive named brand, warranty, support and firmware updates


----------



## GermanyChris

Not gonna get firmware updates for Linux anyway...

I wonder if there is a cross platform benchmark we could run to see how much it effects it?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Not gonna get firmware updates for Linux anyway...
> 
> I wonder if there is a cross platform benchmark we could run to see how much it effects it?


Well unless you run 2 480Gb Crucial M500 (1 per card) SSDs in Raid 0 as a config there is nothing to compare as you don't run the same configuration that I run...


----------



## DividebyZERO

Any suggestions for high bclk and dropout of PCIE/RAID?

Im currently at 115PCIE clock, and i suspect my biggest culprit is my QPI going beyond max frequencies after 225 blck. I've managed to get booting into 235/250 blck but i am actually getting reduced graphics performance.


----------



## GENXLR

Evilmonk, can you take a look at my last post? Also DivideByZero,.... you shouldn't raise PCIE frequency.... it is not stable over 100 basically ever


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Evilmonk, can you take a look at my last post? Also DivideByZero,.... you shouldn't raise PCIE frequency.... it is not stable over 100 basically ever


Push 1.3825V Vcore 1.35V VTT


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Any suggestions for high bclk and dropout of PCIE/RAID?
> 
> Im currently at 115PCIE clock, and i suspect my biggest culprit is my QPI going beyond max frequencies after 225 blck. I've managed to get booting into 235/250 blck but i am actually getting reduced graphics performance.


Once you get up into the 110+ pcie range peripherals begin to fail.
If you have an ssd you risk drive corruption beyond 110pcie frequency. staying around 105-107 is recommended if you have one.
In your Bios you should try to lower your QPI link frequency if you haven't already, the lower it is, the higher blck you can get.
(not talking about uncore multi here, but litterally the setting qpi link frequency.)


----------



## DividebyZERO

Well, at 225bclk what i've been running for a while now i use PCIE 115 and it's fine. The issue is when i keep upping the bclk i start to drop raid controller etc. I wouldn't be pushing this hard on Bclk if the damned turbo multi worked like it did on the bloomfields. I think i am just gonna leave it where i am and settle for 4.5ghz. I'm gaming at really high resolutions and the CPU isn't really making much difference anyways. I was just trying to see where i could get this x5650 at.

i tried 4.8 on qpi and it was a no go only disabling fast link mode fixes booting, but it reduces bus bandwidth i think and i get overall half of my gpu power at that point.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Once you get up into the 110+ pcie range peripherals begin to fail.
> If you have an ssd you risk drive corruption beyond 110pcie frequency. staying around 105-107 is recommended if you have one.
> In your Bios you should try to lower your QPI link frequency if you haven't already, the lower it is, the higher blck you can get.
> (not talking about uncore multi here, but litterally the setting qpi link frequency.)


There is no need to raise PCIE above 100.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Well, at 225bclk what i've been running for a while now i use PCIE 115 and it's fine. The issue is when i keep upping the bclk i start to drop raid controller etc. I wouldn't be pushing this hard on Bclk if the damned turbo multi worked like it did on the bloomfields. I think i am just gonna leave it where i am and settle for 4.5ghz. I'm gaming at really high resolutions and the CPU isn't really making much difference anyways. I was just trying to see where i could get this x5650 at.
> 
> i tried 4.8 on qpi and it was a no go only disabling fast link mode fixes booting, but it reduces bus bandwidth i think and i get overall half of my gpu power at that point.


X58 PCIE isn't tied to BCLK so back off on the PCIE please.
Beyond 200BCLK the lowest QPI setting is already 7200* there is no way to go any lower


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Not gonna get firmware updates for Linux anyway...
> 
> I wonder if there is a cross platform benchmark we could run to see how much it effects it?
> 
> 
> 
> Well unless you run 2 480Gb Crucial M500 (1 per card) SSDs in Raid 0 as a config there is nothing to compare as you don't run the same configuration that I run...
Click to expand...

No meant to test random read speeds compared to the same drive on a native SATA3 port.

I know I'm getting full SATA3 sequential


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> There is no need to raise PCIE above 100.
> X58 PCIE isn't tied to BCLK so back off on the PCIE please.
> Beyond 200BCLK the lowest QPI setting is already 6400 there is no way to go any lower


I cannot even post if i use PCIE 100 past 220+ bclk. So in my case i needed to raise it. Now i didn't need to raise it to 115, i think i needed 105 or 110 for 220+bclk. So there is a reason to use it.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Well, at 225bclk what i've been running for a while now i use PCIE 115 and it's fine. The issue is when i keep upping the bclk i start to drop raid controller etc. I wouldn't be pushing this hard on Bclk if the damned turbo multi worked like it did on the bloomfields. I think i am just gonna leave it where i am and settle for 4.5ghz. I'm gaming at really high resolutions and the CPU isn't really making much difference anyways. I was just trying to see where i could get this x5650 at.
> 
> i tried 4.8 on qpi and it was a no go only disabling fast link mode fixes booting, but it reduces bus bandwidth i think and i get overall half of my gpu power at that point.


Not knowing what you have for a CPU cooler, I can say after I installed a all in one water CPU cooler, the chip-set heat sink was getting real hot.
The system would crash and not see the hard drive. I had to put a fan blowing over the heat-sink.
Running Linux on that system so I did not get any codes.
Just some food for thought.
I'll agree there is no real good reason to go that high on the PCIE


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> No meant to test random read speeds compared to the same drive on a native SATA3 port.
> 
> I know I'm getting full SATA3 sequential


Even so the controller chips in those usually are only able to do slightly more than SATA2

Let me give you an idea ...


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> No meant to test random read speeds compared to the same drive on a native SATA3 port.
> 
> I know I'm getting full SATA3 sequential
> 
> 
> 
> Even so the controller chips in those usually are only able to do slightly more than SATA2
> 
> Let me give you an idea ...
Click to expand...

No I'm getting full SATA 3 sequential


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> No I'm getting full SATA 3 sequential


And for writes?


----------



## GermanyChris

Can't test the disk has to be empty and it's my boot drive.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> There is no need to raise PCIE above 100.
> X58 PCIE isn't tied to BCLK so back off on the PCIE please.
> Beyond 200BCLK the lowest QPI setting is already 7200* there is no way to go any lower


I'm with DaveLT on this on this one. There's no need to raise the PCI-E Frequency. I've never had to mess around with it while getting high BCLK and high CPU OCs. Anything over 103Mhz is simply asking for trouble.


----------



## MK-Professor

I have seen people running x5650 at 1.44v 24/7, I was wondering how dangerous is to run the x5650 with vcore above 1.4v?

I have my x5650 at 4360MHz (20x 218) with vcore 1.4v, but I really want to go 4500MHz


----------



## Kana-Maru

^ I wouldn't do it for 24/7 use and I wouldn't be surprised if my CPU degraded either. Anything over 1.35v - 1.365v is to much for me. I usually only use what I need anyways. You want 4.5Ghz so you are gonna have to ask yourself if it's worth the risk or not.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> ^ I wouldn't do it for 24/7 use and I wouldn't be surprised if my CPU degraded either. Anything over 1.35v - 1.365v is to much for me. I usually only use what I need anyways. You want 4.5Ghz so you are gonna have to ask yourself if it's worth the risk or not.


Yea, on top of that X58 is about price-performance not about performance. If you want in between as of now go get a X79 board and a freakin 12 core xeon or something


----------



## Konkistadori

ATM ive found game stable settings @ 189BCLK (4158mhz) vCore 1.304 HT OFF, QPI/VTT 1.31 , Ram stock settings with 2T Ram v 1.56. CPU PLL AUTO

Is that OK or Bad vCore for that clock? And should i manuallly put Voltage for PLL?
I tried bclk 191 but crashed with that Vcore, im not sure if i should tinker some other voltages... And im using AUTO C-States.

And i got earlier 0124 error, so i think i needed higher VTT/QPI for that 4.2ghz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4675750? 3dmark run, with HD7950 @ 1100mhz. With HT i got 3000 points more on physics score.


----------



## MK-Professor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> ^ I wouldn't do it for 24/7 use and I wouldn't be surprised if my CPU degraded either. Anything over 1.35v - 1.365v is to much for me. I usually only use what I need anyways. You want 4.5Ghz so you are gonna have to ask yourself if it's worth the risk or not.


intel say 1.4v or below is safe for this cpu. But i am guessing something like 1.42v, 1.43v should be still relatively safe assuming your cooling is good.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> ATM ive found game stable settings @ 189BCLK (4158mhz) vCore 1.304 HT OFF, QPI/VTT 1.31 , Ram stock settings with 2T Ram v 1.56. CPU PLL AUTO
> 
> Is that OK or Bad vCore for that clock? And should i manuallly put Voltage for PLL?
> I tried bclk 191 but crashed with that Vcore, im not sure if i should tinker some other voltages... And im using AUTO C-States.
> 
> And i got earlier 0124 error, so i think i needed higher VTT/QPI for that 4.2ghz


Anything below 1.35v is technically "ok". Every processor is different, but if you require 1.3v for stability you can either live with it or keep testing lower vCore with different settings. CPU PLL should be set to AUTO or 1.8v manually. If you want to use lower vCore and get lower temperatures, some motherboards require you to turn off C-States. That way you don't have to worry about the extra frequencies kicking in during Idle periods. C-states "can" cause instabilities depending on the situation.

Try these steps: [for testing purposes]
-Disabling all Cstates + EIST-SpeedStep-Turbo.
-Then set your CPU ratio or multiplier to x22.
-Keep the BCLK set to 189Mhz
-Reduce the CPU voltage\vCore to 1.25v.
-Set the QPI\vtt to auto OR Reduce your QPI\vtt to 1.25v

Try those settings and run some CPU stability test including GPU+CPU test like 3Dmark11 \ Firestrike etc. If everything is stable or run into some problems let me know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK-Professor*
> 
> intel say 1.4v or below is safe for this cpu. But i am guessing something like 1.42v, 1.43v should be still relatively safe assuming your cooling is good.


I'm not sure where you read that, but Intel states voltage ranges from "_0.750V-1.350V_". I have read some documentation about 1.4v, but I'm going directly from Intel's specifications. Anything over 1.35v will cause issues, obviously instability, possible damage or permanent damage overtime so don't be surprised. Anything under 0.75v will ultimately cause instability without going into detail.

That's why I normally won't recommend going about 1.35v - 1.36v 24/7.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Anything below 1.35v is technically "ok". Every processor is different, but if you require 1.3v for stability you can either live with it or keep testing lower vCore with different settings. CPU PLL should be set to AUTO or 1.8v manually. If you want to use lower vCore and get lower temperatures, some motherboards require you to turn off C-States. That way you don't have to worry about the extra frequencies kicking in during Idle periods. C-states "can" cause instabilities depending on the situation.
> 
> Try these steps: [for testing purposes]
> -Disabling all Cstates + EIST-SpeedStep-Turbo.
> -Then set your CPU ratio or multiplier to x22.
> -Keep the BCLK set to 189Mhz
> -Reduce the CPU voltage\vCore to 1.25v.
> -Set the QPI\vtt to auto OR Reduce your QPI\vtt to 1.25v
> 
> Try those settings and run some CPU stability test including GPU+CPU test like 3Dmark11 \ Firestrike etc. If everything is stable or run into some problems let me know.
> I'm not sure where you read that, but Intel states voltage ranges from "_0.750V-1.350V_". I have read some documentation about 1.4v, but I'm going directly from Intel's specifications. Anything over 1.35v will cause issues, obviously instability, possible damage or permanent damage overtime so don't be surprised. Anything under 0.75v will ultimately cause instability without going into detail.
> 
> That's why I normally won't recommend going about 1.35v - 1.36v 24/7.


That information is in datasheet document for 1,4 volt


----------



## Kana-Maru

Yeah that's what I figured. The good old Intel datasheet that had users running their 45nm above Intel recommendations on their main spec page. Now the 32nm [who read the 32nm datasheet] users will surely do the same.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Yeah that's what I figured. The good old Intel datasheet that had users running their 45nm above Intel recommendations on their main spec page. Now the 32nm [who read the 32nm datasheet] users will surely do the same.


this datasheet is for 45 nm?
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/xeon/xeon-5600-vol-1-datasheet.html


----------



## pipes

I read for 32 nm and not 45 nm, but I don't know if is true


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> this datasheet is for 45 nm?
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/xeon/xeon-5600-vol-1-datasheet.html


Quote:


> I read for 32 nm and not 45 nm, but I don't know if is true


Read my post again where I stated "Now the 32nm *[who read the 32nm datasheet]* users will surely do the same." I already know about the 5600 datasheet. it's nothing new to me and pretty old.

All I'm saying is the obvious = Don't be surprised if you lose your OC settings due to degradation.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Read my post again where I stated "Now the 32nm *[who read the 32nm datasheet]* users will surely do the same." I already know about the 5600 datasheet. it's nothing new to me and pretty old.
> 
> All I'm saying is the obvious = Don't be surprised if you lose your OC settings due to degradation.


I have read again your post, sorry i'm not english and don't know what do you want tell me


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> I have read again your post, sorry i'm not english and don't know what do you want tell me


No problem about the English. I'll try to explain it.

I feel that your first post second and third post -


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/2720#post_23129697
http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/2720#post_23129705


were unnecessary since I already stated 32nm in my previous post. I misunderstood what you were trying to do and say. It felt as if you were trying to be negative in some way.

it's not a issue. Also the datasheet contradicts other Intel information as well.

*Edit:*
There's no contradicting happening. Now I see and understand why so many people say "1.4v". They are clearly misunderstanding "how" CPUs operate or specifically how these CPUs\Xeons operate. I stand by my claims and Intels 1.35v.

I think I'll probably get write another blog \ updated review on my old [now my cousin's] blog page. He never uses it or the account anyways. Maybe I'll take the entire account back since it's collecting dust lmao.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> No problem about the English. I'll try to explain it.
> 
> I feel that your first post second and third post -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/2720#post_23129697
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/2720#post_23129705
> 
> 
> were unnecessary since I already stated 32nm in my previous post. I misunderstood what you were trying to do and say. It felt as if you were trying to be negative in some way.
> 
> it's not a issue. Also the datasheet contradicts other Intel information as well.


Understand thnk you.
Do you think a degrade if i use 200*[email protected],4 volt?
(Read on cpuz)


----------



## Wheezo

Woohoo, ordered a x5650 last night for my PC, came to $93.00 USD after S+H and Import charges. Not bad at all.
Looking forward to popping it in and putting the extra threads to good use!


----------



## pipes

what's involved in the degradation of cpu performance?
Instability?
I use relative offset my vcore no work always at 1,4 volt


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> Understand thnk you.
> Do you think a degrade if i use 200*[email protected],4 volt?
> (Read on cpuz)


In short yes. According to Intel you will have some issues at some point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Woohoo, ordered a x5650 last night for my PC, came to $93.00 USD after S+H and Import charges. Not bad at all.
> Looking forward to popping it in and putting the extra threads to good use!


Somebody is happy







. Congrats and feel free to post any benchmarks you perform. You can't beat the price per performance









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> what's involved in the degradation of cpu performance?
> Instability?


Both. You can possible lose CPU performance before having instability issues. Your CPU might also require more voltage in order to hit the same OC as well. Trust me when it happens it sucks badly.

Quote:


> I use relative offset my vcore no work always at 1,4 volt


Well the thing about Dynamic vCore or Offset is that you will be ultimately delaying the inevitable if you are above 1.35v. The voltage will never be 100% correct and will occasional spike from the smallest CPU usage changes. Also Offset\Dynamic vCore can be very tricky and dangerous if you don't know what you are doing. I've seen people destroy CPUs due to the incorrect offset\dynamic vcore settings during the POST and\or boot.

Also I was speaking about users who run above 1.35v 24/7


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Woohoo, ordered a x5650 last night for my PC, came to $93.00 USD after S+H and Import charges. Not bad at all.
> Looking forward to popping it in and putting the extra threads to good use!


Thats a good choice







you will enjoy the good X5650!!


----------



## Wheezo

Thanks guys. Yeah I am pretty stoked to have 12 threads of fury to work with!
Not sure how much I will OC it, will likely be pretty modest at best but we'll see...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Thanks guys. Yeah I am pretty stoked to have 12 threads of fury to work with!
> Not sure how much I will OC it, will likely be pretty modest at best but we'll see...


Don't worry... You won't resist for long... at first we try to be cautious its like that for most of us







then we realise the potential of the chip and its too hard to resist overclocking it


----------



## Agenesis

Here's something interesting...4.6GHZ x5650 vs Stock 5820K

Winner is x5650.

The x5650 consumes 260w idle though, while the 5820k only consumes 60w. I'll be also putting my lifetime warranty x58 board up for sale for those interested later this week. *cough*shamelessplug*cough*


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> In short yes. According to Intel you will have some issues at some point.
> Somebody is happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Congrats and feel free to post any benchmarks you perform. You can't beat the price per performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both. You can possible lose CPU performance before having instability issues. Your CPU might also require more voltage in order to hit the same OC as well. Trust me when it happens it sucks badly.
> Well the thing about Dynamic vCore or Offset is that you will be ultimately delaying the inevitable if you are above 1.35v. The voltage will never be 100% correct and will occasional spike from the smallest CPU usage changes. Also Offset\Dynamic vCore can be very tricky and dangerous if you don't know what you are doing. I've seen people destroy CPUs due to the incorrect offset\dynamic vcore settings during the POST and\or boot.
> 
> Also I was speaking about users who run above 1.35v 24/7


Onboard voltage module misureament do you think are the most reliable cpuz or AIDA64 or hwinfo64?
I stay at 1,37 in this case, o.02/0,03 volt of different between software and module onboard for mesureament voltage


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Here's something interesting...4.6GHZ x5650 vs Stock 5820K
> 
> Winner is x5650.
> 
> The x5650 consumes 260w idle though, while the 5820k only consumes 60w. I'll be also putting my lifetime warranty x58 board up for sale for those interested later this week. *cough*shamelessplug*cough*


Well at a voltage of 1.45v it's not entirely surprising that C-states and EIST is disabled as well.
And as I have said before the true difference between haswell and gulftown IPC difference is just 15% nothing more. It looks like 39% here but there a lot of factors and for the price of a new X99 mobo and DDR4 and a 5820K which still isn't cheap ... What do you think?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Westmere's can get as low as 10w during idle periods depending on your settings. Dynamic Vcore works wonders btw. No one should be running manual voltages 24/7 unless they really need or want to.


----------



## ried16

just bought a new x5660 and a used evga x58 sli. do i need to use server ram for this or will most triple channel memory work?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> just bought a new x5660 and a used evga x58 sli. do i need to use server ram for this or will most triple channel memory work?


Normal ram will work, ECC registered ram wont on a normal non server bord... I think you can still use unregistered ECC ram but it depends of the board. I could use some unregistered ECC samsung HP branded ram on my P6T board but I didnt try on my eVGA X58 SLI3.


----------



## Kana-Maru

It can be any RAM.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> It can be any RAM.


Even registered ram?


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Normal ram will work, ECC registered ram wont on a normal non server bord... I think you can still use unregistered ECC ram but it depends of the board. I could use some unregistered ECC samsung HP branded ram on my P6T board but I didnt try on my eVGA X58 SLI3.


any brand or voltage i should look for?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Even registered ram?


Most X58 boards can use ECC as long as they are running a Xeon and the MB supports it. Most MB support ECC. i7's can't use ECC AFAIK.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> any brand or voltage i should look for?


Well you want to overclock or use it as a server?
Depending of what your needs and uses for the chip will be you will have different options.

either DDR3 1600 CL8 from G.Skill or Corsair in 3x4 Gb or 6x4Gb or 3x8 Gb for overclocking or DDR3 1333 ECC CL9 in 3x4 Gb from Kingston or Samsung for server tasks most of the chips are most of them are all 1.5v


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Most X58 boards can use ECC as long as they are running a Xeon and the MB supports it. Most MB support ECC. i7's can't use ECC AFAIK.


Yeah but most of them support unregistered ECC ram for Xeons... all the ECC ram modules I tried that worked on my motherboard were unregistered... registered ram modules didnt work on normal boards... I can only use them on server boards


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Well you want to overclock or use it as a server?
> Depending of what your needs and uses for the chip will be you will have different options.
> 
> either DDR3 1600 CL8 from G.Skill or Corsair in 3x4 Gb or 6x4Gb or 3x8 Gb for overclocking or DDR3 1333 ECC CL9 in 3x4 Gb from Kingston or Samsung for server tasks most of the chips are most of them are all 1.5v


i'll be overclocking. how about g skill sniper gaming series 1600 3 x4gb?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> i'll be overclocking. how about g skill sniper gaming series 1600 3 x4gb?


I don't know about the G.Skill sniper but I have the Ripjaws CL8 in my 2 X58 computers and I am very happy with it so I don't think there is any problem with that one


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Yeah but most of them support unregistered ECC ram for Xeons... all the ECC ram modules I tried that worked on my motherboard were unregistered... registered ram modules didnt work on normal boards... I can only use them on server boards


Monk, how about the P6X58-E WS board support for RECC?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Monk, how about the P6X58-E WS board support for RECC?


Yeah it might be the only board that has support for R-DIMM ECC, I think its due to the fact its a workstation class board... when I'm done with my university stuff later I'll download the manual to take a look to see if it does... I'll let you guys know









**edit**
It seem it doesn't support it from all the ECC modules I could see tried to match by looking them up on the internet. They were all UDIMM ECC modules.
Heres the manual for the P6X58-E WS
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1366/P6X58-E_WS/Manual&QVL/E6383_P6X58-E_WS.zip


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Well at a voltage of 1.45v it's not entirely surprising that C-states and EIST is disabled as well.
> And as I have said before the true difference between haswell and gulftown IPC difference is just 15% nothing more. It looks like 39% here but there a lot of factors and for the price of a new X99 mobo and DDR4 and a 5820K which still isn't cheap ... What do you think?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*


I believe you're running into a bottleneck somewhere and it's definitely not your RAM, my L5639 @ 3.2GHz (I think) used to get 823 points


----------



## Agenesis

My cat submitted my post before I finished typing lol

I think I was saying that you can't go wrong either way for x58 owners. Xeon chips are dirt cheap giving you top dollar performance but at the same time thanks to those said chips your motherboards are worth tremendously more now, so all you would be paying is for the processor and ram. Even ram prices are inflated now so you could possibly swap your ddr3 12~16gb for ddr4 8gb modules.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> My cat submitted my post before I finished typing lol
> 
> I think I was saying that you can't go wrong either way for x58 owners. Xeon chips are dirt cheap giving you top dollar performance but at the same time thanks to those said chips your motherboards are worth tremendously more now, so all you would be paying is for the processor and ram. Even ram prices are inflated now so you could possibly swap your ddr3 12~16gb for ddr4 8gb modules.


Not really. My P6X58-E WS didn't cost me more than 160$ and my 16GB modules are still WAY cheaper than any budget DDR4 2x4GB modules.


----------



## Eebobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> i'll be overclocking. how about g skill sniper gaming series 1600 3 x4gb?


I have a pair of these that work well and have gotten them to 1843 mhz.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231466


----------



## buffalofloyd

ooops... disregard


----------



## bill1024

You have to look around, I paid 60$ for my EVGA FTW3 and 100 for my Rampage3 gene
Right after I picked up my FTW3 another sold for 65$ on ebay
Also look in the big folding teams for sale section.
Use the right search terms on ebay Asus p6t and all those boards show up, don't just use x58 1366 motherboard terms
search FTW3 classified3 sli3 and some boards will show up with very little interest in them.
Check your local Craigslist,f, right now there is a couple real good deals in NYC


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Hey, I think this counts eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ton of credit goes to Eebobb for helping me get there, thanks bud!!!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/7nydx7


Actually not really. The OP says it must say "Submitted by OCN Username" but yours say Submitted by JIM-DESKTOP. He won't accept that I don't think.

Nice clocks by the way and congrats on the Xeon


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Actually not really. The OP says it must say "Submitted by OCN Username" but yours say Submitted by JIM-DESKTOP. He won't accept that I don't think.
> 
> Nice clocks by the way and congrats on the Xeon


Oh, I didn't notice that, that's just the name of my computer at home. I suppose I could rename it temporarily and redo it. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Oh, I didn't notice that, that's just the name of my computer at home. I suppose I could rename it temporarily and redo it. Thanks for the heads up


No problem, yeah just redo your validation with the proper name. CPU-Z lets you name it what ever you like so just name it exactly like your user name is here at OCN. Glad to have you... Enjoy your hexa


----------



## Eebobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Hey, I think this counts eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ton of credit goes to Eebobb for helping me get there, thanks bud!!!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/7nydx7


You're welcome man glad we got it working







It took quite a bit to get it stable but we got it !


----------



## buffalofloyd

Ok, here's the proper...









http://valid.x86.fr/ak0ada


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> You're welcome man glad we got it working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took quite a bit to get it stable but we got it !


Yep, big thanks again, I'll try and push it again sometime soon and remove some RAM and see if I can get that vcore down. For now I'm glad to have my baby back. Got these cards like 3 weeks ago and haven't gamed on em for more than 10 mins


----------



## Eebobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Yep, big thanks again, I'll try and push it again sometime soon and remove some RAM and see if I can get that vcore down. For now I'm glad to have my baby back. Got these cards like 3 weeks ago and haven't gamed on em for more than 10 mins


Yea man I was thinking of some 970's send me some benchmarks man I'd love to see how they perform with that xeon


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> Yea man I was thinking of some 970's send me some benchmarks man I'd love to see how they perform with that xeon


I'll run some Heaven and Valley, not sure what else is good.


----------



## Eebobb

Run some game benchmarks and 3dmark


----------



## kckyle

hmm i'm getting some bsods over here, do you guys think itse cpu related?




i been running mine at stock for the last 2 weeks or so. no oc when i got these bsod


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> Run some game benchmarks and 3dmark


Well you know I'm a knob, not sure how to save in game benchmarks to post here. I have Crysis 3 installed and Shadow of Mordor. Lemme check and see if it allows me to save.


----------



## Eebobb

Well 3dmark opens a webpage and you can link it here


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> hmm i'm getting some bsods over here, do you guys think itse cpu related?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i been running mine at stock for the last 2 weeks or so. no oc when i got these bsod


shameless self bump lol


----------



## GENXLR

Odd, your BSOD's worry me, your 7F's, what is parameter one?


----------



## Eebobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> shameless self bump lol


Looking it up gives me a lot of options but looks like it can be drivers, programs even memory related but most likely software/driver related.


----------



## kckyle

sry paremeter one is 00003 and 00008


----------



## kckyle

people been telling me its hardware related, but i ran intel burn for 40 passes on extreme high. i think i'm gonna swap out a old ssd and install win 7 on it and run it for a day straight and see if i get bsod on that.


----------



## Eebobb

Try running memtest86 on the memory


----------



## GENXLR

Kernel Stack Overflow, most likely due to an issue with your IMC, RAM OR SSD

Your IBT indication shows that the answer probably lies in your SSD feeding corrupted data from the PageFile

Test this for me first

In your bios, can you disable turbo? force it to hold normal multi's possibly a turbo crash?


----------



## kckyle

shoot how do i go about resolving that, besides reinstalling windows lol


----------



## GENXLR

Well can you test your turbo disabled first, sounds like your crashes only occur at idle, is it possible your board isn't accommodating voltage right? Can you try LLC as well at another point in time?


----------



## kckyle

yeah its always crashing when i'm not on my pc or just watching a movie or surfing the web, never during gaming or encoding. how do i test load line calibration? its either enabled or disabled right?


----------



## GENXLR

Correct. By default it's disabled, either trying LLC or disabling turbo are my best two guesses. Can you try turbo first? it should be in your bios somewhere. Then get back to me. I have a feeling under high speed, your CPU must be having a hardware issue and it's causing a StackOverflow.

All other fellow OCN mebers, feel free to chime in, I'm no expert, but I'm going by my limited knowledge from whatever's left of my poor memory.


----------



## kckyle

wait can you elaborate the under high speed part? it always bsod when i'm away from the pc or doing research on the web, i do have lots of tabs open thats the most intensive thing i can think off when it bsod.

and yes i'll play around with the llc and the turbo first thing in the morning.


----------



## GENXLR

When under turbo, your cpu will jump up 2 multipliers(assuming X5650, correct me if i'm wrong) So if that's the case, its possible under that frequency it becomes unstable from lack of voltage, the LLC COULD help with that IF that's the issue, hence why i'd like to test turbo off and see if it stops o.o


----------



## kckyle

sry i have a x5675 here, not sure if its the same or not but yeah i do see the multi jumps around quite a bit up to 25, i'll turn on llc if its off and off if its on? all the while i have turbo off or test one settings at a time?


----------



## GENXLR

Just Test Turbo off first plz, Then we will move from there, isolate the issue one at a time


----------



## TrueBlue

Hi! Can I join the club?








Here's my Xeon W3580 Engineering Sample that I got up and running today: http://valid.canardpc.com/xiipr6
It's running at stock speeds for now, but I was wondering if load temps of 66 degress celcius using a H70 is what's expected of this chip???


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> I have a pair of these that work well and have gotten them to 1843 mhz.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231466


thats what i ended up getting. found a barely used set from a member.


----------



## OCmember

How do those low volt sticks work? I mean does it lower temps with anything? I would think it would be easier on the CPU VTT


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> yeah its always crashing when i'm not on my pc or just watching a movie or surfing the web, never during gaming or encoding. how do i test load line calibration? its either enabled or disabled right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> sry i have a x5675 here, not sure if its the same or not but yeah i do see the multi jumps around quite a bit up to 25, i'll turn on llc if its off and off if its on? all the while i have turbo off or test one settings at a time?


Your X5675 is a little different. Slightly Increase vCore. Also I'd do what GENXLR said. I'd actually disable C-states and EIST+Turbo as well and go from there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueBlue*
> 
> Hi! Can I join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Xeon W3580 Engineering Sample that I got up and running today: http://valid.canardpc.com/xiipr6
> It's running at stock speeds for now, but I was wondering if load temps of 66 degress celcius using a H70 is what's expected of this chip???


Sorry man we are out of room. Of course I'm joking, yes you can join. I'll be adding you and everyone else who has submitted a validation link later this afternoon or evening after work.

Stock Settings getting to 66c very hot. I think 35c-44c would be more reasonable [20-22 ambient] Also what is your ambient temperature [and I mean accurate temp not made up ambient]? it's hard to suggest anything without that info. If it's around 20-25 then those numbers are very warm for stock. You probably should re-apply your TIM and ensure you are installing the CPU cooler correctly with no air bubbles. The looped cooler should do a much better job than 66c at stock. There are also several things that can cause the high temps: dusty case-bad airflow, dirty radiator or the fans aren't moving the air through the rad properly. There's other factors as well.

I have to go work on some printers and PC's+Servers today so I'll reply whenever I make it back this afternoon. I'm sure someone will help you as well.


----------



## rommel1983

hi guys can anyone tell me why the heat of the second core is higher than the others?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rommel1983*
> 
> hi guys can anyone tell me why the heat of the second core is higher than the others?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Its not, its just sensors not being positioned in correct proximity to the core. Its well known to do that. In fact I think they all do that. Just worry about the highest temp and ignore if one is much higher than the other. The highest number is what you want to keep as low as possible.


----------



## rommel1983

}SkOrPn--'

thanks mate


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rommel1983*
> 
> }SkOrPn--'
> 
> thanks mate


Your welcome. Also, make sure you eventually use a high quality TIM application. I use Gelid GC Extreme with amazing success.


----------



## pipes

I have a question to ask, why in the settings of the BIOS for the processor multiplier and then I find 20x 22x?
I have a Gigabyte X58A-OC


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> I have a question to ask, why in the settings of the BIOS for the processor multiplier and then I find 20x 22x?
> I have a Gigabyte X58A-OC


Because they allow changing the multis?


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Because they allow changing the multis?


Yes, from 12x to 22x but I can't chage to 21x...I don't understand


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> Yes, from 12x to 22x but I can't chage to 21x...I don't understand


Lol, because there is no 21. Only 12-20 6 cores, and turbo 22 6 cores, and turbo 23 on only two cores.

EDIT: This is asuming we are talking about the x5650


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Lol, because there is no 21. Only 12-20 6 cores, and turbo 22 6 cores, and turbo 23 on only two cores.


Ahh ok, thank you!!!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> Ahh ok, thank you!!!


You are most welcome


----------



## EvilMonk

Just got my eVGA GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Just got my eVGA GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0


Cool! Hopefully it doesn't have obnoxious coil whine like most of the evga 970/80's seem to have(that's what I heard anyway).


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Cool! Hopefully it doesn't have obnoxious coil whine like most of the evga 970/80's seem to have(that's what I heard anyway).


Just tried it on Assassins Creed Unity and I didn't hear any so for now I'm touching wood and hoping to stay lucky


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Coil whine will reduce itself over time anyway. But if not a little rubber cement touching the suspect coil can and will almost always reduce or eliminate the noise.









Congrats on the new card


----------



## ried16

well i hope i didn't screw up. the deal for the evga x58 sli fell thru but i found a rampage II gene but don't see it on the memberlist. any ideas if it will work?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> well i hope i didn't screw up. the deal for the evga x58 sli fell thru but i found a rampage II gene but don't see it on the memberlist. any ideas if it will work?


I do not know if it will or wont, but I do know for fact that Asus said many years ago that they have every intention to make sure that the ROG series does support all chip configurations per socket. In other words if it fits in your ROG boards cpu socket it will work. This came directly from Asus during a RAMPAGE review many years ago. I do not know the source and only have the memory to fall back on, which can be wrong at times, lol...


----------



## ried16

well i found a link to a site that says it will work i'm guessing. it lists all the cpu's that will work. it lists all the W's and most of the X's. my x5670 isnt on the list but the x5650 and x5660 and x5680 are. i checked the list for the all the rampage II and III and its exactly the same as the gene list. so there are members with those boards using x5670 so it should work. must be an old page.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> well i found a link to a site that says it will work i'm guessing. it lists all the cpu's that will work. it lists all the W's and most of the X's. my x5670 isnt on the list but the x5650 and x5660 and x5680 are. i checked the list for the all the rampage II and III and its exactly the same as the gene list. so there are members with those boards using x5670 so it should work. must be an old page.


Well its just a question of logic then... if the other 3 are working then the X5670 will work as a logical result.


----------



## DaveLT

On X58 all the procs usually share the same microcode so if it works for a say, i7 980X it will most likely work for a X5680


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> Well 3dmark opens a webpage and you can link it here


Here ya go bro, looks good on paper... uh, I mean, the web









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4697656


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> On X58 all the procs usually share the same microcode so if it works for a say, i7 980X it will most likely work for a X5680


The board has got to support it. Old revision boards sometimes will not have a "fix" included like my EVGA 760 A1, Rev 1.0 but a Rev 1.1 will accept a Xeon. From what I recall it has something to do with the QPI link. The Xeons can work with 2 QPI paths because they are sometimes configured in multi processor boards


----------



## Eebobb

Lookin good man I just waiting a bit then I was gonna pick up a few. You try some games since you got the xeon stable ?


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> Lookin good man I just waiting a bit then I was gonna pick up a few. You try some games since you got the xeon stable ?


Btw, I really like the Strix cards. I know they aren't super overclockable like some others but I think the build quality and performance is highly decent and I got a fairly decent stable OC out of them, good enough for me anyway.

That test was on stock settings for graphics too in case you wondered.

Been out with the girl all day so I haven't been able to game any but I might play some Crysis 3 of which I'm almost done with, or continue on with Shadow of Mordor. I think I'll jam on some Crysis actually









I'll run them OC'd real quick.


----------



## Eebobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Btw, I really like the Strix cards. I know they aren't super overclockable like some others but I think the build quality and performance is highly decent and I got a fairly decent stable OC out of them, good enough for me anyway.
> 
> That test was on stock settings for graphics too in case you wondered.
> 
> Been out with the girl all day so I haven't been able to game any but I might play some Crysis 3 of which I'm almost done with, or continue on with Shadow of Mordor. I think I'll jam on some Crysis actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll run them OC'd real quick.


Alright man you get your game on and overclock those suckers lol


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Btw, I really like the Strix cards. I know they aren't super overclockable like some others but I think the build quality and performance is highly decent and I got a fairly decent stable OC out of them, good enough for me anyway.
> 
> That test was on stock settings for graphics too in case you wondered.
> 
> Been out with the girl all day so I haven't been able to game any but I might play some Crysis 3 of which I'm almost done with, or continue on with Shadow of Mordor. I think I'll jam on some Crysis actually


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> Alright man you get your game on and overclock those suckers lol


Ok, a little bit of a bump with a OC on the graphics, not sure how much more I could push em but I am more than satisfied with how they're performing. For the money, these cards are great imo.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4698035


----------



## Eebobb

That's a pretty big jump almost 2k points lol You almost double my 580's and xeon at 4.7 ghz. I score about 9500 and I can't get anymore out of anything I squeezed all I can lol


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> That's a pretty big jump almost 2k points lol You almost double my 580's and xeon at 4.7 ghz. I score about 9500 and I can't get anymore out of anything I squeezed all I can lol


Lol, Well I'm pretty happy about it myself







Getting these cards was a huge upgrade compared to the processor upgrade, expense wise. At least I can take these cards with me to my next system, whenever that is, hopefully not for a few more years. Get on the train man, grab one, or two!


----------



## Eebobb

I probably will when I get my money back which is about half of one lol


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> I probably will when I get my money back which is about half of one lol


Right right, well put em in your cart if you can


----------



## Eebobb

If I get 2 I'd probably want to put them both on water = Another $200 for the blocks lol


----------



## Trondster

Cheers,
Long time lurker, first poster.
I have ordered a nice Xeon about to meet my trusty old GT-X58-UD5 - looking forward to overclock it.








I have two sets of Corsair cmg6gx3m3a1866c7 - 3x2GB 1866 7-8-7-20 1.65V - on my current i7 950 they run at a more pedestrian 1440MHz, at CAS 6, I believe.

Reading warnings about max voltages I guess I should never ever fully activate the X.M.P. profile with my upcoming Xeon - if I set everything else to auto and activate XMP for my i7 950, using all six RAM sticks, the motherboard sets the QPI/Vtt to 1.6V (!!!)
I guess that kind of voltage potentially could damage a Gulftown Xeon beyond repair...








(Currently I run my i7 950 at QPI/Vtt 1.355V, which is a much safer voltage...)


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Just wondering what version of IBT you guys are using. I did a fresh windows install on my new SSD, and I am finally going to benchmark my computer


----------



## pipes

Why my cpu frequency don't change in cpuz?
Stay always to 22/23 my multiplicator
Why?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trondster*
> 
> Cheers,
> Long time lurker, first poster.
> I have ordered a nice Xeon about to meet my trusty old GT-X58-UD5 - looking forward to overclock it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two sets of Corsair cmg6gx3m3a1866c7 - 3x2GB 1866 7-8-7-20 1.65V - on my current i7 950 they run at a more pedestrian 1440MHz, at CAS 6, I believe.
> 
> Reading warnings about max voltages I guess I should never ever fully activate the X.M.P. profile with my upcoming Xeon - if I set everything else to auto and activate XMP for my i7 950, using all six RAM sticks, the motherboard sets the QPI/Vtt to 1.6V (!!!)
> I guess that kind of voltage potentially could damage a Gulftown Xeon beyond repair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Currently I run my i7 950 at QPI/Vtt 1.355V, which is a much safer voltage...)


Well welcome lurker







. I never used X.M.P with i7's so of course I never even thought about using X.M.P settings with the Xeon. 1.6v is way to high for just about anything. What type of Xeon did you order?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Just wondering what version of IBT you guys are using. I did a fresh windows install on my new SSD, and I am finally going to benchmark my computer


IBT v2.54 is what everyone should be using.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> Why my cpu frequency don't change in cpuz?
> Stay always to 22/23 my multiplicator
> Why?


Since you said x22\x23 it's obviously you have C-states enabled. When your CPU is in the idle state you will get a multiplier of x23. If you only use 2 cores then you will keep the x23 multiplier. If you use MORE than 2 cores [3 cores or more] then your CPU will automatically drop to x22 under any load. What you don't see in CPU-Z is what actually happens behind the scene. You CPU will drop the frequency no matter anyways, but don't worry about that.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well welcome lurker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I never used X.M.P with i7's so of course I never even thought about using X.M.P settings with the Xeon. 1.6v is way to high for just about anything. What type of Xeon did you order?
> IBT v2.54 is what everyone should be using.
> Since you said x22\x23 it's obviously you have C-states enabled. When your CPU is in the idle state you will get a multiplier of x23. If you only use 2 cores then you will keep the x23 multiplier. If you use MORE than 2 cores [3 cores or more] then your CPU will automatically drop to x22 under any load. What you don't see in CPU-Z is what actually happens behind the scene. You CPU will drop the frequency no matter anyways, but don't worry about that.


But never down at 12x or other multi?
Is not work a energy saver


----------



## GENXLR

With C-States, the CPU is saving ALOT of energy. It will entirely stop cores and shut entire portions of the CPU off


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> With C-States, the CPU is saving ALOT of energy. It will entirely stop cores and shut entire portions of the CPU off


but cpuz stay always at frequency max


----------



## Trondster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well welcome lurker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I never used X.M.P with i7's so of course I never even thought about using X.M.P settings with the Xeon. 1.6v is way to high for just about anything. What type of Xeon did you order?


I didn't get quite as deep into threads like this before ordering, and trusted http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=2958 as my reference for compatible CPU's, so I went for a W3690. I didn't know until the last couple of days that I would be able to use X56x0's. The upside is that I won't have to depend on turbo or a very high BCLK to reach the higher clock speeds, I guess...








I'm hoping I'll get lucky in the silicone lottery - the IMC in my old 950 didn't care much for my six sticks of RAM, and I had to experiment and work at it for quite some time to get it rock stable. But - the IMCs in the Xeons are supposed to be quite a bit better, so...


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> But never down at 12x or other multi?
> Is not work a energy saver


C-states are working fine trust me. It"does" drop to x12 or other low multipliers. You simply do not see it happening. The cores will randomly spike to "show" you and the monitoring software your target frequency. These Xeons are made that way. Even if you disable C-states the frequency will still drop no matter what. You just won't see it with every monitor software out there.

I'm actually working on some test that I'm going to post on my dual blog [ran by me and my cousin] regarding C-States and power. If you are looking to saving a lot of power then you'll definitely want to leave C-states on if it doesn't require a lot of vCore. C-states will also go further than shutting down cores, however I'm still writing\typing up my in-depth review of the Westmere-EP's and my finding. It take a long time to perform accurate test and I barely have enough time in the day. I'll post a link whenever I finish everything.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trondster*
> 
> I didn't get quite as deep into threads like this before ordering, and trusted http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=2958 as my reference for compatible CPU's, so I went for a W3690. I didn't know until the last couple of days that I would be able to use X56x0's. The upside is that I won't have to depend on turbo or a very high BCLK to reach the higher clock speeds, I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping I'll get lucky in the silicone lottery - the IMC in my old 950 didn't care much for my six sticks of RAM, and I had to experiment and work at it for quite some time to get it rock stable. But - the IMCs in the Xeons are supposed to be quite a bit better, so...


So what CPU are you going to get? X5650????? The Xeon IMC varies. Good luck hitting the lottery. I'm sure you'll be able to get 3.8Ghz - 4.2Ghz much easier than the i7's. RAM hasn't been an issue so far, but anything above 1600Mhz - 1866Mhz isn't really worth it for daily and gaming use. Good for benchmarks and that's about it. I'm also explaining that bit in my mini X58+ full Xeon review on the blog. if you do indeed get a X5650 you'll only need around 173-174BCLK to get 4Ghz with C-states.


----------



## Trondster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> but cpuz stay always at frequency max


Download Real Temp - you also get i7 Turbo GT, which shows you the multipliers in real time.
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2089/real-temp-3-70/


----------



## GENXLR

In C6, you will see max frequenc y because it goes from 6 cores to 2 cores max frequency and stops the other 4 cores to 0Mhz


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trondster*
> 
> Download Real Temp - you also get i7 Turbo GT, which shows you the multipliers in real time.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2089/real-temp-3-70/


Yes, I use too realtemp and hwinfo64 and aida64, in cpuz only I see the multiplier to stay at 22x/23x, never go down


----------



## Trondster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> So what CPU are you going to get? X5650????? The Xeon IMC varies. Good luck hitting the lottery. I'm sure you'll be able to get 3.8Ghz - 4.2Ghz much easier than the i7's. RAM hasn't been an issue so far, but anything above 1600Mhz - 1866Mhz isn't really worth it for daily and gaming use. Good for benchmarks and that's about it. I'm also explaining that bit in my mini X58+ full Xeon review on the blog. if you do indeed get a X5650 you'll only need around 173-174BCLK to get 4Ghz with C-states.


I have already ordered a W3690 - it's in the mail.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> In C6, you will see max frequenc y because it goes from 6 cores to 2 cores max frequency and stops the other 4 cores to 0Mhz


I see all core work at maximus frequency


----------



## GENXLR

CPU-Z cannot report C-States


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trondster*
> 
> I have already ordered a W3690 - it's in the mail.


Was it expensive? I looked on eBay canada and they are all above 300$ + shipping and customs so basically 400$... they are so much more expensive than in the US


----------



## ried16

hate to keep buggin you guys with questions but i got another. when i get my rampage II gene will i need a I7 to flash the latest bios or can i go ahead and install my x5670?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> hate to keep buggin you guys with questions but i got another. when i get my rampage II gene will i need a I7 to flash the latest bios or can i go ahead and install my x5670?


Just slap on and start OCing. Chances are you already have the latest bios I would think.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> CPU-Z cannot report C-States


But i dont sprack of c-state but i tell, my frequency its always at max frequency.
My english is not good


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> But i dont sprack of c-state but i tell, my frequency its always at max frequency.
> My english is not good


If you speak french or spanish I can translate for you


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> If you speak french or spanish I can translate for you


I speack italian, I use google translator.
I have wrong to write, speack and not sprack


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> If you speak french or spanish I can translate for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I speack italian, I use google translator.
> I have wrong to write, speack and not sprack
Click to expand...

Speak

I mess up my German when typing too.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Speak
> 
> I mess up my German when typing too.


I wish these online forums did the translation on the fly. So you could just type your native language and what we see is the translation. And then somewhere in the post a little warning that says "translated from native Italian"


----------



## pipes

My cpu think has been degraded, now none of it to be stable at the same voltage yesterday, plus I noticed that it is more stable since I mounted the boxes next to the houses, are speakers kenwood timber frame.
I wonder if it is the fault of those or dela cpu that has degraded?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I wish these online forums did the translation on the fly. So you could just type your native language and what we see is the translation. And then somewhere in the post a little warning that says "translated from native Italian"


Would be so freaking simple... Its easy for me since I was born in France to a French father and my mother is Canadian from Toronto so I was raised with both english and french. I'm just more at ease with French since we moved to Canada when I was 8 and they speak french in Montreal. The only positive thing about the education system here is the mandatory teaching of french and english classes to students.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Speak
> 
> I mess up my German when typing too.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish these online forums did the translation on the fly. So you could just type your native language and what we see is the translation. And then somewhere in the post a little warning that says "translated from native Italian"
Click to expand...

I would actually prefer the forums allowed other languages that way native speakers could help native speakers. Language has a great deal of nuance that can't be translated, most of my Linux groups on G+ allow users to speak their native language a two second copy an paste by the mods here would tell if someone was breaking the rules. I got my wrist slapped here a few months back because another English speaker was talking about his troubles with German and I just posted the three ways to say "the" in German to illustrate. It was obvious that it wasn't a complete statement because a comma separated the words but...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I would actually prefer the forums allowed other languages that way native speakers could help native speakers. Language has a great deal of nuance that can't be translated, most of my Linux groups on G+ allow users to speak their native language a two second copy an paste by the mods here would tell if someone was breaking the rules. I got my wrist slapped here a few months back because another English speaker was talking about his troubles with German and I just posted the three ways to say "the" in German to illustrate. It was obvious that it wasn't a complete statement because a comma separated the words but...


I would really like that as well. At least that we have an option maybe like the spoiler section that can be hidden and shown when you click on it to show the other language... would be a great option to have


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> The only positive thing about the education system here is the mandatory teaching of french and english classes to students.


Yeah, you would think most americans would know more than one language as well. But the fact is in many parts some immigrants believed that if your children were raised bilingual they would have a lesser chance of success. My Mother Father, a native from Spain spoke fluent Spanish but refused to allow any of his kids learn anything but English. He was a Damn Engineer, literally, he built and designed Lake damns in Central Texas for a living his whole life and resided as the head Engineer for the Lake Whitney project. Not one of the 7 or 8 kids knew a word or two in Spanish. Very sad that my Mothers last name is Romero, yet has no idea what it means or how to pronounce it properly. My Father is half Italian and half North American Indian, and yet knows not one word of either language, well maybe a few from movies. I personally find this appalling. I'm an American mutt, born in central Texas with all kinds of cultural background and 200 years of background History here, yet I can barely speak Spanish because of my proximity to Mexico and my good Mexican friends. However, English is the only language our schools will teach, at least when I was growing up. If you had even asked back then if you could take another language course the first question from your parents would have been "Why?"

Now I would have to be willing to go to expensive classes or buy Rosetta stone and not get bored with either one... lol, it should be mandatory to learn at least two languages, one as your native and one as the most commonly used in your area, such a Spanish which is what we use here in New Mexico a lot.


----------



## GermanyChris

My daughter started learning English in the 3rd grade and when she gets to gymnasium next year she'll be expected to learn another.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Well hopefully someday language translation and voice speaking such as with Cortana or Siri, or even google now will be so advanced that you just type or say it in your native tongue and someone else in the world will hear it in their native tongue.

Lol, kinda like the translator device being worn on the shirts of all Federation Members in Star Trek, haha.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, you would think most americans would know more than one language as well. But the fact is in many parts some immigrants believed that if your children were raised bilingual they would have a lesser chance of success. My Mother Father, a native from Spain spoke fluent Spanish but refused to allow any of his kids learn anything but English. He was a Damn Engineer, literally, he built and designed Lake damns in Central Texas for a living his whole life and resided as the head Engineer for the Lake Whitney project. Not one of the 7 or 8 kids knew a word or two in Spanish. Very sad that my Mothers last name is Romero, yet has no idea what it means or how to pronounce it properly. My Father is half Italian and half North American Indian, and yet knows not one word of either language, well maybe a few from movies. I personally find this appalling. I'm an American mutt, born in central Texas with all kinds of cultural background and 200 years of background History here, yet I can barely speak Spanish because of my proximity to Mexico and my good Mexican friends. However, English is the only language our schools will teach, at least when I was growing up. If you had even asked back then if you could take another language course the first question from your parents would have been "Why?"
> 
> Now I would have to be willing to go to expensive classes or buy Rosetta stone and not get bored with either one... lol, it should be mandatory to learn at least two languages, one as your native and one as the most commonly used in your area, such a Spanish which is what we use here in New Mexico a lot.


I always loved to study languages, I took spanish as a third language in high school and I love it... continued in college and I speak it fluently now... My wife is Romanian and she is teaching me to speak it... its hard as hell but I really enjoy it... I hope one day I can manage to speak it fluently. Its really a good thing to be able to manage other languages. When I graduated from university I went to south america on a trip for 3 months (Argentina, Uruguay, Paraguay, Chile) and I really was glad I could speak spanish. Same thing when I went to Europe 10 years ago backpacking for a whole summer around france, spain, belgium, switzerland and england.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Well hopefully someday language translation and voice speaking such as with Cortana or Siri, or even google now will be so advanced that you just type or say it in your native tongue and someone else in the world will hear it in their native tongue.
> 
> Lol, kinda like the translator device being worn on the shirts of all Federation Members in Star Trek, haha.


I hope one day I can have that gadget for Russian


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> My daughter started learning English in the 3rd grade and when she gets to gymnasium next year she'll be expected to learn another.


Well she is going to have a great advantage in the future over other kids that can't speak other languages. Its a great asset to know more than one language. The more the better actually.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Same thing when I went to Europe 10 years ago backpacking for a whole summer around france, spain, belgium, switzerland and england.


Man I was becoming jealous that you could speak so many languages until I read that sentence. Now I'm even more jealous that you have experienced backpacking most of Europe. lol, hiking/backpacking is one of my greatest pleasures and I used to do so every weekend or every other from about age 14 to about age 38. I even done a week long non stop back country hike in the Gila National Forest once, and another 3 days non stop in western Montana. My main goal was to do the Copper Canyon but stay buried for three months straight, but I was told it would probably kill me. I disagree though.

All of a sudden you speak my language very clearly...









OK, time to get back on topic... sorry guys


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I hope one day I can have that gadget for Russian


You will, they will call them "GeniusPhones"


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> My cpu think has been degraded, now none of it to be stable at the same voltage yesterday, plus I noticed that it is more stable since I mounted the boxes next to the houses, are speakers kenwood timber frame.
> I wonder if it is the fault of those or dela cpu that has degraded?


???


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Man I was becoming jealous that you could speak so many languages until I read that sentence. Now I'm even more jealous that you have experienced backpacking most of Europe. lol, hiking/backpacking is one of my greatest pleasures and I used to do so every weekend or every other from about age 14 to about age 38. I even done a week long non stop back country hike in the Gila National Forest once, and another 3 days non stop in western Montana. My main goal was to do the Copper Canyon but stay buried for three months straight, but I was told it would probably kill me. I disagree though.
> 
> All of a sudden you speak my language very clearly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, time to get back on topic... sorry guys


I love to travel, it's the thing I love the most in life... I travel everytime I get a chance. Last time I went on a trip to Romania with my wife to visit Transylvania and we visited Castelul Bran. The castle of Bran "Draculas Castle" in Transylvania. Its amazing...











Yeah back to topic sorry as well...


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trondster*
> 
> I have already ordered a W3690 - it's in the mail.


Good luck with the overclocking. I hope you win the lottery lol.

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> ???


Maybe you have degraded your PC who knows. I don't think I helped you overclock so I don't know what settings you are using or who helped you OC your CPU. I'm guessing your CPU required more voltage to run a specific frequency.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> ???


Just do not go over 1.35v and it won't degrade, ever.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Just do not go over 1.35v and it won't degrade, ever.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Good luck with the overclocking. I hope you win the lottery lol.


Maybe you have degraded your PC who knows. I don't think I helped you overclock so I don't know what settings you are using or who helped you OC your CPU. I'm guessing your CPU required more voltage to run a specific frequency.[/quote]

Need more voltage to be stable, I use this setting: 201*20 1,392 on cpuz, in bios is relative offset to +0,1750.
On board mesaurement voltage, multimter read 1,376.
Maybe I have degrade my cpu?
I use c-state, speedstep and turbo mode


----------



## Kana-Maru

For the dynamic vCore or Offset for now. You need to find out what your CPU requires to run. So you have two choices: Disable C-states+ EIST and run stability test or set the vCore to manual and find out exactly what voltage your CPU requires. I would change the vCore to manual for testing purposes anyways.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> For the dynamic vCore or Offset for now. You need to find out what your CPU requires to run. So you have two choices: Disable C-states+ EIST and run stability test or set the vCore to manual and find out exactly what voltage your CPU requires. I would change the vCore to manual for testing purposes anyways.


I hope understand what you tell me. But now i disable all c-state eist and all what energy saver.
Need to find what voltage required my cpu.
Thank you so much


----------



## Kana-Maru

I understand you. You are welcome. This will be a good started point.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Just do not go over 1.35v and it won't degrade, ever.


Lol, guess I migt be in trouble then


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Lol, guess I migt be in trouble then


I seriously doubt that. Only a small percentage of chips degrade just above that, and a slightly larger percentage just above the 1.4v, and a MUCH larger percentage above 1.45v, etc etc until the percentage is 100%. The number that no degradation will occur is 1.35v and anything below. Anything above 1.35v is playing a lottery, albeit with a percentage curve obviously. The higher you go in voltage, the less percentage you have to win...

EDIT: Anyways, the point is with every voltage tick, the % of chips that will degrade rises. In other words, maybe 5% will degrade at 1.36v, but 6% may degrade at 1.37, and 7% at 1.38v and 20% at 1.4v, etc etc etc. It is a degradation curve and that curve starts at or just around 1.35v, with 1.35v being the number that has been chosen. This may not be written in stone, but is just a number chosen to represent the max recommended threashold. Intels absolute max still remains to be 1.4v, but that has obviously been surpassed by many here too, so its obviously not the absolute max, now is it? lol


----------



## buffalofloyd

Well said sir. I like to live dangerously anyway, you know, like on the edge maaaaannnnn


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buffalofloyd*
> 
> Well said sir.


Thank you! Lol every now and then just the right combination of words come to my mind and I have to hurry and type them before it gets lost in my memory... Which just happens to be the only memory I own, that I can't tweak voltages on


----------



## EvilMonk

Got my new G.Skill Trident X DDR3 2400 to run at 2000mhz CL9-9-9-26 1T with on my P6T with an uncore of 3600 @ 1.35V and its jawdropping







copy is 31Gb/s read is 27 and write is 23







the old X58 still have some power into it








***Edit***
**** just realised I forgot to configure something in the bios... It wasnt even setup properly for the timing... It was in auto... CL 11-11-11-29 2T...
I'll adjust that and report back...

I'm surprised I can run it with a QPI/DRAM voltage of 1.35 I was scared I would have to push it to 1.40v... Is it normal? Will it destroy my chip?


----------



## Eebobb

I think it's on edge of crossing the safe zone but we all live on the edge a little overclocking don't we ?







I'm running 1.35v qpi and my ram is at 1924 mhz 1.5v memory. Tried going higher but I think my ram doesn't like going any higher since it's stock is 1600mhz 1.25v


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I'm surprised I can run it with a QPI/DRAM voltage of 1.35 I was scared I would have to push it to 1.40v... Is it normal? Will it destroy my chip?


Only time will answer that question, so you tell us in a few years, lol... I also live on the edge, but in an actual safe zone, several feet from that edge. However, I do not hang from my fingers on the edge, so I have no clue how long the fingers will last.

That is sorta like what you are asking us to answer for you...


----------



## jetpak12

My Kingston RAM is specced at 1600MHz, but I've never gotten it to run that fast, in this board or my last one.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> My Kingston RAM is specced at 1600MHz, but I've never gotten it to run that fast, in this board or my last one.


Are you running 200 bclk? Have you tried the max voltage spec on it?


----------



## pipes

What do you think of the temp?
voltage reaches 1.328 It was read by cpuz

http://i61.tinypic.com/21brsrm.jpg


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> What do you think of the temp?
> voltage reaches 1.328 It was read by cpuz
> 
> http://i61.tinypic.com/21brsrm.jpg


Temps are great. Must be pretty cold in the room where you have the PC. Your load temps must be pretty low as well.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Temps are great. Must be pretty cold in the room where you have the PC. Your load temps must be pretty low as well.


Max temps are after 1 hour of occt linpak


----------



## TrueBlue

Mate, how do you even get those temps? What's your ambients at where you live?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

If I stuck my pc out my window the temps would be about the same. Currently it's below 0C.

Edit:

Thought those were the load temps. I think it's reading wrong. My max load temps are lower than that, and it's about 20C ambient.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Are you running 200 bclk? Have you tried the max voltage spec on it?


BCLK is 210MHz, RAM voltage is 1.64V, QPI voltage is 1.3V. Tried 1.66V but it didn't make a difference. The RAM is specified to run at 1.65V.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueBlue*
> 
> Mate, how do you even get those temps? What's your ambients at where you live?


I get with 1 hour of occt, set max ram used on cpu linpack.
My pc stay in my bedroom and I have 20 degrade celsius


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> I get with 1 hour of occt, set max ram used on cpu linpack.
> My pc stay in my bedroom and I have 20 degrade celsius


The thermal sensor on your CPU is broken. You would need to be in antartica to have a computer running that cold


----------



## GENXLR

My thermal sensor broke a while back too....


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> My thermal sensor broke a while back too....











It happens on GCN cards on speedFan alone when they go into ZeroCore mode


----------



## GENXLR

No, i just used speedfan for that, HWmonitor, even ASUS Probe II and the BIOS were reporting these values. The CPU fan was at 0PWM actually XD


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> The thermal sensor on your CPU is broken. You would need to be in antartica to have a computer running that cold


I don't think is broken, i have ek supreme hf for waterblock, with two 360 radiator and 13 fans


----------



## GENXLR

.... thats not how it works..... you can't get lower than ambient.

Unless like me you are using phase change or something similar.

20C load is just not possible unless you are on 1 core with HT off, and the lowest multi possible.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think is broken, i have ek supreme hf for waterblock, with two 360 radiator and 13 fans


















Thermal physics. Unless you have a chiller or phase change your computer cannot go below ambient
Don't argue it. The last person who did that didn't end well in this thread. He looked like a complete ass trying to argue it's possible and trying to look like he knew something but he didn't!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> No, i just used speedfan for that, HWmonitor, even ASUS Probe II and the BIOS were reporting these values. The CPU fan was at 0PWM actually XD


lol ...


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think is broken, i have ek supreme hf for waterblock, with two 360 radiator and 13 fans


In that case, those load temps seem a little high for that setup and ambient. However, It is impossible to go below ambient on a closed water loop without using a chiller of some sort.

The further your CPU is from tjmax, the less accurate the sensors get. Mine shows 21C on some cores, which can't be right since my room is also at 20C. Also the motherboard CPU sensor reads 13C...


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> In that case, those load temps seem a little high for that setup and ambient. However, It is impossible to go below ambient on a closed water loop without using a chiller of some sort.
> 
> The further your CPU is from tjmax, the less accurate the sensors get. Mine shows 21C on some cores, which can't be right since my room is also at 20C. Also the motherboard CPU sensor reads 13C...


Yours is broken as well ... If I hope you're not reading off HWMonitor.

The lowest I got at 25C ambient at idle is 29C.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

That's why I said some. The average between them is around 25C. The highest doesn't go over 55C under full load. I just ignore the lower cores.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> That's why I said some. The average between them is around 25C. The highest doesn't go over 55C under full load. I just ignore the lower cores.


I see


----------



## pipes

http://i60.tinypic.com/122yk9x.jpg

Yesterday's post I did not used after a CPU, plus I was a fan of a door, so I think they were justified minimum temp so low.
Now I'll show you a post with no external ventilation, not sure I have 20 degrees, maybe I did not.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> I get with 1 hour of occt, set max ram used on cpu linpack.
> My pc stay in my bedroom and I have 20 degrade celsius


If your ambient was 20c then your temps clearly aren't holding up \ not accurate. Record your ambient temp now and a run a IBT v2.54 [Standard] test. So tell us your ambient temp, idle temps [5 minutes will be fine] and load temps.

If I recall, you are not using C-states or EIST correct?


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> If your ambient was 20c then your temps clearly aren't holding up \ not accurate. Record your ambient temp now and a run a IBT v2.54 [Standard] test. So tell us your ambient temp, idle temps [5 minutes will be fine] and load temps.
> 
> If I recall, you are not using C-states or EIST correct?


I use c-states for now
I try now with 19c in my bedroom
Idle test:

Load test:


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Definitely have some broken sensors, or you have a cold plate on the cpu that your not aware of


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Definitely have some broken sensors, or you have a cold plate on the cpu that your not aware of


sorry, I see now there is two photo and are same, this is a load test:


----------



## GENXLR

What is your cooling system?


----------



## Trondster

A quick question: I've seen several report that they get higher GFlops results in IBT with higher voltage on the same rig, when everything else is exactly the same.
Why is that?

Is the CPU throttling when using the lower voltage or what? If the same CPU runs at the same speed in both cases - why should higher voltage enable more calculations?


----------



## EvilMonk

I officially bought a Xeon E3-1246V3 haswell LGA1150 CPU and a Z97 MSI motherboard







and 32Gb of DDR3 2400 CL10 memory


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> sorry, I see now there is two photo and are same, this is a load test: http://i58.tinypic.com/27zch0z.jpg


Load temps are fantastic, but the minimums are False.

Long Version:
It is *theoretically IMPOSSIBLE in this Universe* we live in to remove more heat then the water in your loop is. This is Scientific FACT and how physics work. If done correctly, the water in your Loop and Radiator, and CPU Water Block is *IDENTICAL to the temperature of the surrounding air going through it*, which is called "Ambient Air Temps". There has NEVER EVER been a scientist or physicist that has ever managed to do this without the aide of Phase Change gasses or electrical heat pump in a Peltier device. Your CPU temps can NOT ever go below the temperature of your Radiator... PERIOD! END of Story, unless you have Air Conditioned Air blowing on it somehow from a tube or something of the like.

*If you have managed to be the first person ever to do this, then you need to IMMEDIATELY call NASA scientists or the European Space Agency or some other Scientists at these Colleges, and the local News Agencies nearest to you so you can become VERY famous for the greatest discovery in Human Kinds History.* And then you need to *repeat this amazing discovery* to all the media and the thousands of people that will come to your home to see this amazing impossible feat.

So, when you show us a CPU temp that is lower then your Radiators temps (a.k.a Ambient Air), which is the same temps as the Ambient air going through the Radiator, then it is 100% ALWAYS A LIE! Or a broken sensor, one or the other, PERIOD! The only way to go below the temps of the water in your radiator, is by using a Phase Change device, Liquid Nitrogen, or a Peltier heat pump.

If you had 100,000 of the world's best pure copper radiators + 5000 of the worlds fastest RPM fans on them + 1000 of the world's best water pumps pushing 1000 gallons a minute, AND the best possible cpu water block EVER made out of pure gold and diamond WELDED solid to the heat spreader of your CPU, *your CPU temps would still NEVER go below Ambient*... PERIOD! *Its IMPOSSIBLE in this Universe!*

Short Version:
Your sensors are not working properly, probably due to a setting in your BIOS or your CPU sensors have gone bad. So stop arguing because you are 110% wrong... Its impossible! I have a better chance of flapping my arms and taking off of the ground and actually landing on the Moon, then you do of getting your cpu to go below ambient temps.

By the way, if your CPU goes below Ambient, then you will know because your CPU water block will have LOTs on condensation "water" on it, just like a glass of Ice Water does on the outside of it. If you do NOT have condensation on the CPU block, and the programs are still telling you its below ambient, then your sensors or broken. PERIOD!


----------



## bill1024

"By the way, if your CPU goes below Ambient, then you will know because your CPU water block will have LOTs on condensation "water" on it, just like a glass of Ice Water does on the outside of it. If you do NOT have condensation on the CPU block, and the programs are still telling you its below ambient, then your sensors or broken. PERIOD!"

Not always, it depends on the humidity level and what the dew point is and how cold the object is.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Your can't argue with science unless you have a new formula or proof [not potentially faulty X58 4+ year sensors]. Basically you cannot go below ambient temperature unless you have something such as a phase changer etc. Getting within 1c to 3c of ambient is hard to achieve as well, but not impossible. Thankfully Intel has ways to keep temps low. Of course when you overclock you expect temperatures to jump well past 40c.

Also let's remember why server rooms stay cool. So in order to keep your CPU temps in check you'll want to keep your ambient temps in check as well.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> "By the way, if your CPU goes below Ambient, then you will know because your CPU water block will have LOTs on condensation "water" on it, just like a glass of Ice Water does on the outside of it. If you do NOT have condensation on the CPU block, and the programs are still telling you its below ambient, then your sensors or broken. PERIOD!"
> 
> Not always, it depends on the humidity level and what the dew point is and how cold the object is.


My god, taken out of context again


----------



## bill1024

I did not take him out of context, he said " If your cpu was colder than the air around it, it would have condensation all over it and it will be wet"

I said " Not all the time, it depends on the humidity level and the dew point and the temp of the object"

How is that out of context? Did you not see the quotation marks?

The object {cpu block} has to be colder than what the dew point temp is to be able to condensate..


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Load temps are fantastic, but the minimums are False.
> 
> By the way, if your CPU goes below Ambient, then you will know because your CPU water block will have LOTs on condensation "water" on it, just like a glass of Ice Water does on the outside of it. If you do NOT have condensation on the CPU block, and the programs are still telling you its below ambient, then your sensors or broken. PERIOD!


Here is his original post with every other thing cut out.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> "By the way, if your CPU goes below Ambient, then you will know because your CPU water block will have LOTs on condensation "water" on it, just like a glass of Ice Water does on the outside of it. If you do NOT have condensation on the CPU block, and the programs are still telling you its below ambient, then your sensors or broken. PERIOD!"
> 
> Not always, it depends on the humidity level and what the dew point is and how cold the object is.


Very true.. Last summer we got down into the single digits with humidity, and the first time I have ever seen 3%. It was not fun... Thankfully it only lasted a few weeks tops. Breathing air like that is strange feeling.

But I wonder if a Peltier or phase change would have produced any condensation in an environment like that? My water bottles with ice in them still have condensation on the sides though.


----------



## EvilMonk

After all the action you got lately what do you guys think about my new Xeon E3-1246V3 3.5 Ghz Quad / 3.9 @ Turbo, Z97 MSI motherboard and 32 Gb of G.Skill Trident X DDR3 2400 CL10 I got?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> After all the action you got lately what do you guys think about my new Xeon E3-1246V3 3.5 Ghz Quad / 3.9 @ Turbo, Z97 MSI motherboard and 32 Gb of G.Skill Trident X DDR3 2400 CL10 I got?


Absolutely awesome dude.









Now you can do some head-to-head comparisons, lol...


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Very true.. Last summer we got down into the single digits with humidity, and the first time I have ever seen 3%. It was not fun... Thankfully it only lasted a few weeks tops. Breathing air like that is strange feeling.
> 
> But I wonder if a Peltier or phase change would have produced any condensation in an environment like that? My water bottles with ice in them still have condensation on the sides though.


I will use the quote button from now on so the is no context confusion.









As long as the object is colder than the dew point.
I did heating and air conditioning and refrigeration (HVAC-R) for 33 years.
On a 72f day I have seen 55f suction line not sweat (no condensation) on it.
It all depends on the humidity percentage in the air.
Three percent is real, real low. That and the cold air hurts the lungs.
I worked at IBM main plant in NY for several years doing their HVAC both on the raised floors and offices. Starting in 1982-90
We tried to keep the humidity around 45%.
If you ever been on a raised floor and see the ED packs or Liebert HVAC units. That's how I got interested in computers. Working around all the tape drives used for storage. I asked lots of questions.
That and after I left IBM I worked for a retail store chain doing HVAC, they sent me to NCR school to learn to fix their cash registers.
Thats when I bought my first computer, That was back in 1990 or so


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Absolutely awesome dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can do some head-to-head comparisons, lol...


Yeah, but I don't know what to do about overclocking... found an article to trick the Xeon E3 haswell CPUs and bypass the 4 multiplier overclocking lock and you can an extra 4 multis to get 8 multis in total + around 5 BCLK of overclocking and the IMC multis that will allow me to push around 4.7-4.8 Ghz at the end with 2.4Ghz memory so I should be very good from what I expect... and its still a xeon... with lower TDP than normal I7 chips


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> After all the action you got lately what do you guys think about my new Xeon E3-1246V3 3.5 Ghz Quad / 3.9 @ Turbo, Z97 MSI motherboard and 32 Gb of G.Skill Trident X DDR3 2400 CL10 I got?


I like that idea, I have a use for the AVX instructions missing in the x56xx CPUs
Can you overclock that chip? How much?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I like that idea, I have a use for the AVX instructions missing in the x56xx CPUs
> Can you overclock that chip? How much?


You can but I won't know for sure until I receive it... from what I've been reading on the internet from 3.5Ghz to around 4.7 4.8 Ghz

The big problem since Nehalem / Westmere is that we can't overclock the BCLK much so after tricking the Multi to get 43 x100 and getting 5-6 BCLK (which is the average you can expect) basically 4.5-4.6 Ghz seems the more likely possible overclock I'll get

Which for a Haswell Xeon that is an 80w CPU is quite amazing given all the instruction sets it supports and the ECC factor which is a big plus


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I will use the quote button from now on so the is no context confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the object is colder than the dew point.
> I did heating and air conditioning and refrigeration (HVAC-R) for 33 years.
> On a 72f day I have seen 55f suction line not sweat (no condensation) on it.
> It all depends on the humidity percentage in the air.
> Three percent is real, real low. That and the cold air hurts the lungs.
> I worked at IBM main plant in NY for several years doing their HVAC both on the raised floors and offices. Starting in 1982-90
> We tried to keep the humidity around 45%.
> If you ever been on a raised floor and see the ED packs or Liebert HVAC units. That's how I got interested in computers. Working around all the tape drives used for storage. I asked lots of questions.
> That and after I left IBM I worked for a retail store chain doing HVAC, they sent me to NCR school to learn to fix their cash registers.
> Thats when I bought my first computer, That was back in 1990 or so


Yes, it was paifull and the year before we hit 5%. I made a beautiful stair case out side for my Mother with really nice hand rails all made out of Oak and really nice stain and clear coats. And in the one summer the sun, heat and dryness practically destroyed it. Brand new very expensive lumber from the lumber shop all cracked in one year flat. We have been here 40 years and never seen anything like that before. It is usually in the 20's at its lowest as far as I can remember. I know New Mexico high deserts are notoriously dry, but jeez common. The air ways and lungs instantly feel very strange sucking in air like that and you have to drink lots of water just to combat it. Thankfully I have both room air filters and humidifiers to try and keep comfortable levels.


----------



## bill1024

As far as CPU temps go, go look at post 667 back from 6/15/14 I believe the date was.
Look at where he quoted me. .

And what happened to him? Last I remember he was not feeling well and I haven't seen him here in ages.
I hope he is ok.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> As far as CPU temps go, go look at post 667 back from 6/15/14 I believe the date was.
> Look at where he quoted me. .
> 
> And what happened to him? Last I remember he was not feeling well and I haven't seen him here in ages.
> I hope he is ok.


Wow, going back to your post, I found mine that shows how good this chip was when I first installed it. WITH a camera shot
http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/660#post_22420090

Hmm, seems maybe pipes has a setting in his bios doing the same thing that happened to me?


----------



## EvilMonk

Damn, poor Bradford never came back since he told us he got sick







I wonder if he is fine now and what happened to him







He was a good member of our club and I really miss him... Any of you guys has any news of him?


----------



## kckyle

hmm i saw him on steam couple weeks ago, messaged him but never heard anything back. hope he's doing alright.


----------



## pipes

I have a ek supreme hf and 2 radiator at 360


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Damn, poor Bradford never came back since he told us he got sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he is fine now and what happened to him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a good member of our club and I really miss him... Any of you guys has any news of him?


Alive and well on facebook....


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Alive and well on facebook....


Thanks a lot for the good news Alan


----------



## Warlord_Link

Hi there, here is my mobo: http://valid.x86.fr/8j30l1

Right now I'm waiting W3680 unlock arrive to change


----------



## Kana-Maru

Could you please post the actual link to the CPU-Z page containing your OCN username. Thanks.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*
> 
> Hi there, here is my mobo: http://valid.x86.fr/8j30l1
> 
> Right now I'm waiting W3680 unlock arrive to change


Have unlock multi?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> Have unlock multi?


Yeah the W3680 and W3690 have unlocked multipliers


----------



## Warlord_Link

Oh sorry I forgot to post actual link.

http://valid.x86.fr/3y9705
http://valid.x86.fr/3y9705


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Yeah the W3680 and W3690 have unlocked multipliers


Have multi unlock Xeon X5680 and X5690?
if it have do you know?


----------



## Warlord_Link

Only have in W3680 and 3690. For X5680 and 5690 don't have unlocked multipliers.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> Have multi unlock Xeon X5680 and X5690?
> if it have do you know?


No the xeon X5680 and X5690 don't have unlocked multipliers...
Only these CPUs have unlocked multipliers... *i7-980x, i7-990x, w3670, w3680 and w3690*


----------



## kckyle

its not like you're gonna need the unlock multi, unless you have LN2 cooling or something


----------



## Warlord_Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> its not like you're gonna need the unlock multi, unless you have LN2 cooling or something


Yes, that's true but go @4ghz is very easy for W3680, just change multi and don't have to mess with bus speed.


----------



## GENXLR

Evilmonk, to confirm, you are saying unlocked on 6 cores correct? I know the 965 andthe 975 were unlocked multi's.


----------



## Warlord_Link

W3680 and W3690 are unlocked multi on 6 core.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*
> 
> Yes, that's true but go @4ghz is very easy for W3680, just change multi and don't have to mess with bus speed.


Performance gain won't be as impressive when just overclocking with the multiplier...


----------



## kckyle

i think my x58 is seeing age. running far cry 4 right now and i see dips in fps here and there, pretty sure its not my 970


----------



## Eebobb

I doubt it that's a new game and has to have some issues


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Performance gain won't be as impressive when just overclocking with the multiplier...


I'd be willing to test that theory.


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> I'd be willing to test that theory.


You can all you want. By overclocking just the multi, you leave everything else running slowly. The north bridge and the south bridge and anything that relies on the blck clock generator. By increasing the clock generator, you force every component, not just the cpu, to operate at a much higher speed. Otherwise other parts will bottleneck your system. Unlocked multi cpu's are great when you max your blck, then shoot for high multis(6-7ghz) and you ofc can afford a LN2 system


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> You can all you want. By overclocking just the multi, you leave everything else running slowly. The north bridge and the south bridge and anything that relies on the blck clock generator. By increasing the clock generator, you force every component, not just the cpu, to operate at a much higher speed. Otherwise other parts will bottleneck your system. Unlocked multi cpu's are great when you max your blck, then shoot for high multis(6-7ghz) and you ofc can afford a LN2 system












Name the benchmark, bud.


----------



## GENXLR

Linpack
3DMark
Cinebench
Super Pi

I can't dig up the comparisons(god knows where the results went, they are old), but my core i7 965 overclocked just via multi was slower than overclocked to the same freq using just blck.

Anyone who's done overclocking as a hobby since the i386 days can attest to this.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Linpack
> 3DMark
> Cinebench
> Super Pi
> 
> I can't dig up the comparisons(god knows where the results went, they are old), but my core i7 965 overclocked just via multi was slower than overclocked to the same freq using just blck.
> 
> Anyone who's done overclocking as a hobby since the i386 days can attest to this.


Im guessing you believe that overclocking the CPU frequency by multiplier magically bars you from touching any other frequency.


----------



## greywarden

So what's going to be the difference between say my X5650 and a W3670? The W has unlocked multipliers, so that means you can use a lower BCLK to attain the same clock speed?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Not all w36xx chips are unlocked. only w3680 and w3690 are.


----------



## bigpoppapump

Well got all my stuff in and my motherboard's giving me a FF post code error. That means i need to buy a 920 to update the BIOS, doesn't it.


----------



## bill1024

There is a guy on ebay that sells bios chips that are already flashed to the newest bios.
That is what I did with my asus board. Sinse it is FF code you have an EVGA I take it.
He sells all makes bios. Go to e-bay and type in the boards model number and the words bios chip.


----------



## bigpoppapump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> There is a guy on ebay that sells bios chips that are already flashed to the newest bios.
> That is what I did with my asus board. Sinse it is FF code you have an EVGA I take it.
> He sells all makes bios. Go to e-bay and type in the boards model number and the words bios chip.


Well that makes it pretty easy. Thanks man.


----------



## Eebobb

They have to blame someone lol


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> They have to blame someone lol


when even X99 users are suffering.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigpoppapump*
> 
> Well got all my stuff in and my motherboard's giving me a FF post code error. That means i need to buy a 920 to update the BIOS, doesn't it.


Buy a w3520, its the same thing except Xeon. And its like $12 on eBay.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Buy a w3520, its the same thing except Xeon. And its like $12 on eBay.


holy cow!


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> holy cow!


You didnt know about these?! Theyre perfect for bios flashing









Thats why im still suprised people buy quad core i7s....


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Im guessing you believe that overclocking the CPU frequency by multiplier magically bars you from touching any other frequency.


I just caught up on the previous post I missed overnight and you lost me with your statement. Did you even read what GENXLR said? Then again I read and multitask at the same time which causes me to miss some key sentences as well.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Really? WOW, I cannot believe how many delusional users have recently joined this thread. You are going to see an increase in speed, no **** but not nearly the same as blck overclocking. I'm getting sick and tired of people claiming they know what i'm thinking and believing that they know the bible of overclocking. Kana, EvilMonk, Dave, and Xoriam i'm pretty sure all will say what I've said.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Told ya mate delusional people are coming here. Bus overclocking indeed gives you the best performance since the stock QPI multi is already at it's highest setting and 7.2GT/s QPI is absolutely necessary when overclocking


I'd have no choice. I have to agree from my very own personal testing. Even outside of multi & BCLK overclocking there are other key factors as well that can increase your performance. The trick is optimizing the settings. Overclocking a specific settings doesn't automatically mean more performance either. Everything needs to work together.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Buy a w3520, its the same thing except Xeon. And its like $12 on eBay.


I might pick up one of those since they are so cheap.


----------



## DaveLT

http://vr-zone.com/articles/os-x-yosemite-10-10-1-fails-fix-wi-fi-bugs/83920.html

God damn apple, first about removing support for third party SSDs and now failing to fix wifi bugs

Go on, hackintosh more this is how apple screws you over


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I just caught up on the previous post I missed overnight and you lost me with your statement. Did you even read what GENXLR said? Then again I read and multitask at the same time which causes me to miss some key sentences as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have no choice. I have to agree from my very own personal testing. Even outside of multi & BCLK overclocking there are other key factors as well that can increase your performance. The trick is optimizing the settings. Overclocking a specific settings doesn't automatically mean more performance either. Everything needs to work together.
> I might pick up one of those since they are so cheap.


Still have a W3540 2.93Ghz quad core that came in a 4,1 single processor Mac Pro I picked off eBay for cheap and they are sweet cpus... they are as well available for cheap on ebay...


----------



## GermanyChris

I'm gonna have cheap 5620's on ebay soon









If everything goes as planned I might have some less cheap 5650's too


----------



## Kana-Maru

^ Nice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> http://vr-zone.com/articles/os-x-yosemite-10-10-1-fails-fix-wi-fi-bugs/83920.html
> 
> God damn apple, first about removing support for third party SSDs and now failing to fix wifi bugs
> 
> Go on, hackintosh more this is how apple screws you over


I have ZERO Apple products in my home. I worked for Apple for awhile as well. I will still never buy any of their products. My home is pretty much all PC + Android. We now have the Surface Pro 2 and as much as I can't stand Windows 8 i really like it on tablets. I always thought Win 8 for better for touchscreens anyways. I'm hope they do fix their issues soon. I've been hearing nothing, but complaints from users for the past 7 months about Apple updates and products.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Still have a W3540 2.93Ghz quad core that came in a 4,1 single processor Mac Pro I picked off eBay for cheap and they are sweet cpus... they are as well available for cheap on ebay...


I see. I'm definitely going to pick one up soon. I have a collections of LGA1366 CPUs now.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I'm gonna have cheap 5620's on ebay soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If everything goes as planned I might have some less cheap 5650's too


Think about it, at stock it still is faster than a 4690K at stock and it only costs a fraction of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I have ZERO Apple products in my home. I worked for Apple for awhile as well. I will still never buy any of their products. My home is pretty much all PC + Android. We now have the Surface Pro 2 and as much as I can't stand Windows 8 i really like it on tablets. I always thought Win 8 for better for touchscreens anyways. I'm hope they do fix their issues soon. I've been hearing nothing, but complaints from users for the past 7 months about Apple updates and products.
> I see. I'm definitely going to pick one up soon. I have a collections of LGA1366 CPUs now.


I hate Win 8/8.1. Garbage for desktop and not brilliant for touch screens either


----------



## Kana-Maru

Running wattage test again.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I'm gonna have cheap 5620's on ebay soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If everything goes as planned I might have some less cheap 5650's too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think about it, at stock it still is faster than a 4690K at stock and it only costs a fraction of it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I have ZERO Apple products in my home. I worked for Apple for awhile as well. I will still never buy any of their products. My home is pretty much all PC + Android. We now have the Surface Pro 2 and as much as I can't stand Windows 8 i really like it on tablets. I always thought Win 8 for better for touchscreens anyways. I'm hope they do fix their issues soon. I've been hearing nothing, but complaints from users for the past 7 months about Apple updates and products.
> I see. I'm definitely going to pick one up soon. I have a collections of LGA1366 CPUs now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate Win 8/8.1. Garbage for desktop and not brilliant for touch screens either
Click to expand...

No I have a pretty reasonable offer in on some 5690's and will be looking to recoup the spent money


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I hate Win 8/8.1. Garbage for desktop and not brilliant for touch screens either


I hate it as well on Laptops & Desktops [and Xbox!], but it gets the job done. For tablets I have minor complaints. One of my biggest issues is that you must have a MS account\email for a lot of things. As far as usage goes, it's great and decently fast. I've had no crashes or long wait times. There are plenty of cool features and beats the **** out of a Macbook "Pro\anything". Using the electronic pin for the touch is really good as well. The keyboard has backlit keys that can be adjusted. Basic usage is pretty good from what I've experienced. I also love the long battery life and large screen. As much as I can't stand Win 8, I have no problems with Windows RT or Win 8 on the tablets. They were clearly designed for touchscreens and tablets.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Now I didn't go benchmarking any further because i'm going home from college in a bit to get my blood tested, I'm hoping they don't say the "O" word.
(Oncologist)





Didn't bother running numerous time in the same bootup, times increased everytime I ran the 1M calc over.
I cant seem to get a non-marginal difference between Multi and BCLK.
I even gave the BCLK overclock 60MHz more RAM speed, because thank you Intel and based straps.
Also, I ran it with QPI from 6.0GHz to 7.2GHz on BCLK to see if maybe it was a stability issue.
I tried to keep NB(Uncore) around the same area, although the Multi overclock puts it around 3600MHz and BCLK puts it around 3650MHz.

Overall, from Multi ran slowest (10.28s). This could either be NB(Uncore) is slower, or RAM speed. I dont think QPI speed affects this so much, as the BCLK overclock with 7.2GHz QPI ran slower than the 6GHz QPI.

BCLK ran fastest (10.234s). Again, could be NB(Uncore) or RAM speed.

The biggest difference I noted in my personal rig from overclocking my system came from Uncore speed. The bandwidth between RAM and CPU seemed to be the limiting factor in my rig.
Mind you, I dont run my memory at 1600MHz daily, it sits at 1866MHz 9-10-9-26. (Uncore at 3600MHz)

A little math:

10.234/10.28 = .99553
1-.99553 = .00447

That's .44%.
Not even _half_ a percent.

In memory speed, there's a 3.6% increase in speed in the BCLK OC,
In uncore speed, there's a 1.67% increase in speed in the BCLK OC.

Perhaps I am doing it wrong.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Let me break it down:

two screens reach 4GHz with BCLK.
one screen reaches 4GHz with Multi.

I did my best to keep QPI/Uncore/RAM as similar as possible.
And even gave a 7.2GHz QPI speed in one of the BCLK screens.

Again, ad hominem attacks are incredibly thoughtful and profound.
Maybe the cognitive dissonance is getting to you.

Instead of insulting me, why not tell me what I'm doing wrong?
Tell me why i'm wrong?
I've provided benchmarks, screenshots, even an advantage (Marginal at best!) at some angles.
Please, explain.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Let me break it down:
> 
> two screens reach 4GHz with BCLK.
> one screen reaches 4GHz with Multi.
> 
> I did my best to keep QPI/Uncore/RAM as similar as possible.
> 
> Again, ad hominem attacks are incredibly thoughtful and profound.
> Maybe the cognitive dissonance is getting to you.


But you barely show any variation in frequency for your your UNCORE and QPI so its normal you don't have any real variation as a result...


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> But *you barely show any variation in frequency* for your your UNCORE and *QPI* so its normal you don't have any real variation as a result...


I zoomed in, cropped them, and highlighted the important part for you.



QPI is double-pumped, so your BCLK overclock is running at 7.3GHz QPI, and the Multi overclock is running a 6.4GHz QPI.
Thats 900MHz difference. Or a little over 12.5%.

I am running my uncore at at the maximum speed i've ever gotten it stable, which is around 3600MHz.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> I zoomed in, cropped them, and highlighted the important part for you.
> 
> 
> 
> QPI is double-pumped, so your BCLK overclock is running at 7.2GHz QPI, and the Multi overclock is running a 6.4GHz QPI.
> Thats 800MHz difference.
> 
> I am running my uncore at at the maximum speed i've ever gotten it stable, which is around 3600MHz.


Its barely... I don't call that a massive frequency difference...


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Its barely... I don't call that a massive frequency difference...


It doesnt matter what you call it.
It's a 12.5% increase in QPI speed.

Here's something from HWBot:

Here's the submission:
http://hwbot.org/submission/2200260_sneakybastard_superpi___1m_xeon_w3680_8sec_578ms

EDIT: You know what, at this point, im just positive you're just being a troll.
2: I also re-edited the above post. Its 7.3GHz, not 7.2.


----------



## GENXLR

WOW, I missed a Storm last night didn't I? O_O

Well anyhow, Evil, I'm holding a nice stable 4Ghz on the X5450 but i can't seem to shake it to get any Turbo without needing super high voltage in the 1.4 range. So it's possible I'm gonna need to find my Megahalem and Slap my Delta Or SanAce to it


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> WOW, I missed a Storm last night didn't I? O_O
> 
> Well anyhow, Evil, I'm holding a nice stable 4Ghz on the X5450 but i can't seem to shake it to get any Turbo without needing super high voltage in the 1.4 range. So it's possible I'm gonna need to find my Megahalem and Slap my Delta Or SanAce to it


Do they Megahalems have the same issue as the old VenX's?


----------



## kckyle

i like how ur multi says up to 25 and yet u have 36 lol


----------



## GENXLR

Which Issue? I have 2 VenX's as well XD


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Which Issue? I have 2 VenX's as well XD


VenomousX coolers used to be known for crushing the pins in 1366 sockets, people were overtightening the screws and damaging the pins, and then the boards wouldnt work!


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> WOW, I missed a Storm last night didn't I? O_O
> 
> Well anyhow, Evil, I'm holding a nice stable 4Ghz on the X5450 but i can't seem to shake it to get any Turbo without needing super high voltage in the 1.4 range. So it's possible I'm gonna need to find my Megahalem and Slap my Delta Or SanAce to it


Thats nice bud! Congrats on the overclock














you had to push on the IMC or you could keep it in the range of 1.35v or less ?


----------



## GENXLR

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, Most of those people were really stupid. I've never crushed a socket pin, Even cranking down the cooler really tight. And it's been ran with 2 heavy Deltas, SanAces and Nidecs

EDIT: My IMC is only 1.3VTT with 2x Uncore right now

How should I optimize it?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, *Most of those people were really stupid*. I've never crushed a socket pin, Even cranking down the cooler really tight. And it's been ran with 2 heavy Deltas, SanAces and Nidecs
> 
> EDIT: My IMC is only 1.3VTT with 2x Uncore right now
> 
> How should I optimize it?


Most of those "people" have become moderators at one time or another..
Its not about crushing a single pin. It legitimately crushed ALL the pins. And It doesn't happen overnight. Give it a couple months, people started noticing problems after awhile of using them.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> ...That's not my submission?
> Just showing a decent time with a low QPI.
> 
> Again, with the ad hominem... keep 'em up!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and btw about coming in threads of others that are 300 pages long just for the fun of digging S... up calling them trolls and such I'd have some things to recommend you...
> 1.
> GET THE F OUT
> 2.
> READ 1.
> 3.
> REPEAT.
Click to expand...

This is exactly what the world needs more of


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, *Most of those people were really stupid*. I've never crushed a socket pin, Even cranking down the cooler really tight. And it's been ran with 2 heavy Deltas, SanAces and Nidecs
> 
> EDIT: My IMC is only 1.3VTT with 2x Uncore right now
> 
> How should I optimize it?
> 
> 
> 
> Most of those "people" have become moderators at one time or another..
> Its not about crushing a single pin. It legitimately crushed ALL the pins. And It doesn't happen overnight. Give it a couple months, people started noticing problems after awhile of using them.
Click to expand...

Remember BB was a moderator so that doesn't say much about the selection criteria. Most of the mods here are fine along with the editors but to say someone is smart because they became a moderator is disingenuous


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> This is exactly what the world needs more of


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Remember BB was a moderator so that doesn't say much about the selection criteria. Most of the mods here are fine along with the editors but to say someone is smart because they became a moderator is disingenuous


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Remember BB was a moderator so that doesn't say much about the selection criteria. Most of the mods here are fine along with the editors but to say someone is smart because they became a moderator is disingenuous


^^ This

Have had my Ven-X's mounted on my Dual CPU rig for about 9 months now at almost maximum pressure. I don't think it just "crushes" Pins.

It also has each holding a relatively heavy SanAce


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> ^^ This
> 
> Have had my Ven-X's mounted on my Dual CPU rig for about 9 months now at almost maximum pressure. I don't think it just "crushes" Pins.
> 
> It also has each holding a relatively heavy SanAce


http://www.overclock.net/t/755348/prolonged-use-of-the-venomous-x-may-cripple-your-cpu-socket-lga-socket-warning


----------



## GENXLR

That doesn't make them credible


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> That doesn't make them credible


Not implying any credibility here.
Just saying its a possibility.
Just like I remember some guys were having IMC stability issues because of overtightening any cooler, the IHS was warping and making contact with the IMC causing stresses the die.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, Most of those people were really stupid. I've never crushed a socket pin, Even cranking down the cooler really tight. And it's been ran with 2 heavy Deltas, SanAces and Nidecs
> 
> EDIT: My IMC is only 1.3VTT with 2x Uncore right now
> 
> How should I optimize it?


Try lowering it 1 setting from the bios at a time with the minus key.

You have an eVGA or a P6T I can't recall theres too many boards in this topic


----------



## GermanyChris

No 5690's for me









Guess I'll keep on looking


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> No 5690's for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll keep on looking


They are rare and expensive bud. You want one because you already have one and want to build an SR-2?


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> No 5690's for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll keep on looking
> 
> 
> 
> They are rare and expensive bud. You want one because you already have one and want to build an SR-2?
Click to expand...

They are, but they've been coming down ~600 for the pair. I want them for my HP and have a little spare computer money coming my from from a computer I sold in the spring.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> They are, but they've been coming down ~600 for the pair. I want them for my HP and have a little spare computer money coming my from from a computer I sold in the spring.


Ah thats nice then. I have a pair of X5670 in my Mac Pro. I won't replace them since I already spent more than 1000$ in 48 Gb of Registered DDR3 1333 ECC 2 years ago and its already super expensive for not a big difference of performance, I already bought a new Mac Pro 8 cores 3Ghz a couple months ago and the performances are very good so I don't think it would be worth it to upgrade


----------



## EvilMonk




----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> They are, but they've been coming down ~600 for the pair. I want them for my HP and have a little spare computer money coming my from from a computer I sold in the spring.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah thats nice then. I have a pair of X5670 in my Mac Pro. I won't replace them since I already spent more than 1000$ in 48 Gb of Registered DDR3 1333 ECC 2 years ago and its already super expensive for not a big difference of performance, I already bought a new Mac Pro 8 cores 3Ghz a couple months ago and the performances are very good so I don't think it would be worth it to upgrade
Click to expand...

And I thought the $420 I spent on 48GB a year and a half ago for my SP MP was expensive.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> And I thought the $420 I spent on 48GB a year and a half ago for my SP MP was expensive.


Damn you got some inexpensive ram... you had a sweet deal.
I got some Crucial DDR3 ECC Registered 1333 CL 10 ram with Silver heatsinks shipped from the US with insurance and customs cleared for 1045$ CDN all included... and it was the cheapest I could get for this quality... performance and lifetime warranty ram kit... OWC was like 230$ more at that time. I got it directly from Crucial with my work so I got a discount... thats why I ordered from the US and they got the broker to clear customs for me with the company corporate account.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> And I thought the $420 I spent on 48GB a year and a half ago for my SP MP was expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you got some inexpensive ram... you had a sweet deal.
> I got some Crucial DDR3 ECC Registered 1333 CL 10 ram with Silver heatsinks shipped from the US with insurance and customs cleared for 1045$ CDN all included... and it was the cheapest I could get for this quality... performance and lifetime warranty ram kit... OWC was like 230$ more at that time
Click to expand...

RAM was cheap then..


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> RAM was cheap then..


Yeah thats the most frustrating thing ever... RAM prices... going up and down like roller coasters....

Or just customs... Its frustrating when you live 50 km from the US border and its like that invisible line in the ground is stopping prices from coming to Canada for like a couple weeks and you have a 3 to 500% price difference that you can make disappear if you drive just 45 minutes...


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> RAM was cheap then..
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats the most frustrating thing ever... RAM prices... going up and down like roller coasters....
Click to expand...

I'd take a down right now..

6 4GB DIMMS for the HP are $380 used..


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I'd take a down right now..
> 
> 6 4GB DIMMS for the HP are $380 used..


Damn... I have like 8 HP Proliant servers loaded with DDR3 ECC 1333 Registered RAM... literally 40 sticks of DDR3 ECC 1333 Registered 4Gb sticks they have 48 to 72 Gb of ram each







my precious servers


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I'd take a down right now..
> 
> 6 4GB DIMMS for the HP are $380 used..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn... *I have like 8 HP Proliant servers* loaded with DDR3 ECC 1333 Registered RAM... literally 40 sticks of DDR3 ECC 1333 Registered 4Gb sticks they have 48 to 72 Gb of ram each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my precious servers
Click to expand...

and an Xserve


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> and an Xserve


Yeah and an xServe







that I saved from a certain death since Apple decided to stop supporting them
The xServe is a real nice server to use.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> and an Xserve
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and an xServe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that I saved from a certain death since *Apple decided to stop supporting them*
> The xServe is a real nice server to use.
Click to expand...

The thing that annoys me most about that was the quietness with which it was done. No announcement no ohh by the way nothing just the guillotine then they wonder why the pros leave, then prance Phil Schiller up on stage to say "can't innovate any more my ass" while introducing a machine that is good only for movie cutters using FCP..


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> The thing that annoys me most about that was the quietness with which it was done. No announcement no ohh by the way nothing just the guillotine then they wonder why the pros leave, then prance Phil Schiller up on stage to say "can't innovate any more my ass" while introducing a machine that is good only for movie cutters using FCP..


Like they did with Aperture and Mac OS X Server


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> The thing that annoys me most about that was the quietness with which it was done. No announcement no ohh by the way nothing just the guillotine then they wonder why the pros leave, then prance Phil Schiller up on stage to say "can't innovate any more my ass" while introducing a machine that is good only for movie cutters using FCP..
> 
> 
> 
> Like they did with Aperture and Mac OS X Server
Click to expand...

Yes sir!


----------



## GENXLR

Monk, how are your Proliants? All of ours in the production environment were horrible. We have swapped back to Dell Poweredge Servers as they are WAY more beefy and reliable than i had with the Proliants.

Also, I have a P6T, so I'm gonna lower it 1x right now on ratio, do I move my VTT from 1.3 to anything else? or keep 1.3VTT?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Monk, how are your Proliants? All of ours in the production environment were horrible. We have swapped back to Dell Poweredge Servers as they are WAY more beefy and reliable than i had with the Proliants.
> 
> Also, I have a P6T, so I'm gonna lower it 1x right now on ratio, do I move my VTT from 1.3 to anything else? or keep 1.3VTT?


The proliants are rock stable bud... I powered some off since winter is coming and the temperature won't settle yet to a stable level and I can't run my dryer pipe off the rack to the windows yet to get the exhaust to the outside so I just don't want to overheat the house yet and I can't run the AC when the temperature varies around 25 celsius daily for now.

For the 1x I was talking about your VTT voltage. Try to lower it by 1 voltage level at a time and test to see if it stay stable with your overclock.


----------



## PhilWrir

Locked for cleaning.
Done

Having a club of X58 Xeon enthusiasts is awesome, but if its going to continue to be a hostile environment for no reason, and the same members continue to be the ones making it hostile, there are going to be some changes made in the membership of this thread

Clubs on OCN exist to help other members get the best results and foster a community of people with similar interests.
Bashing new members and calling people with differing opinions/results "noobs" and "delusional" is unacceptable and will not be tolerated.
Ive spent FAR too much time in here over the past few weeks.

Be a club.
Help people, follow the TOS, follow the Professionalism Initiative and foster community, or don't post in here.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> Locked for cleaning.
> Done
> 
> Having a club of X58 Xeon enthusiasts is awesome, but if its going to continue to be a hostile environment for no reason, and the same members continue to be the ones making it hostile, there are going to be some changes made in the membership of this thread
> 
> Clubs on OCN exist to help other members get the best results and foster a community of people with similar interests.
> Bashing new members and calling people with differing opinions/results "noobs" and "delusional" is unacceptable and will not be tolerated.
> Ive spent FAR too much time in here over the past few weeks.
> 
> Be a club.
> Help people, follow the TOS, follow the Professionalism Initiative and foster community, or don't post in here.


this is why we can't have nice things


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> I zoomed in, cropped them, and highlighted the important part for you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QPI is double-pumped, so your BCLK overclock is running at 7.3GHz QPI, and the Multi overclock is running a 6.4GHz QPI.
> Thats 900MHz difference. Or a little over 12.5%.
> 
> I am running my uncore at at the maximum speed i've ever gotten it stable, which is around 3600MHz.


The QPI Link connects the CPU to the NorthBridge, and in a dual socket motherboard it connects the CPUs so they can share data. Unless you're maxing out the PCIe lanes it won't do much overclocking it.

The reason why I would not recommended using the multi alone is that you will be limited to 1333MHz on the RAM (unless the W xeons support higher frequencies).


----------



## EvilMonk

Finally I decided to build a new rig for my Xeon E3 CPU so I ordered all new stuff for it since I already ordered the motherboard an MSI Z97-G55 SLI, the Xeon E3-1246v3 and 32Gb of G.Skill Trident X DDR3 2400 so I ordered a corsair H110 cooler. A NZXT Phantom 410 Orange and Black Tower, a 750w eVGA 80+ Bronze single rail PSU, A bunch of quiet 120mm and 140mm fans. A Sata/eSATA 6Gbps Marvell 9230 controller, another GTX 970 eVGA Superclocked ACX 2.0 4 Gb GPU, An NZXT Kraken G10 and a Corsair H55 Cooler for the GPU, 2 Crucial MX100 256 Gb SSDs and a 3Tb Seagate 7.2k Hard Drive, a USB 3.0 Nec Renesas USB PCIe controller + a multi card reader in 5.25 format and a Pioneer blu-Ray BDR-209 16x burner... so lets hope it will be a great rig


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Finally I decided to build a new rig for my Xeon E3 CPU so I ordered all new stuff for it since I already ordered the motherboard an MSI Z97-G55 SLI, the Xeon E3-1246v3 and 32Gb of G.Skill Trident X DDR3 2400 so I ordered a corsair H110 cooler. A NZXT Phantom 410 Orange and Black Tower, a 750w eVGA 80+ Bronze single rail PSU, A bunch of quiet 120mm and 140mm fans. A Sata/eSATA 6Gbps Marvell 9230 controller, another GTX 970 eVGA Superclocked ACX 2.0 4 Gb GPU, An NZXT Kraken G10 and a Corsair H55 Cooler for the GPU, 2 Crucial MX100 256 Gb SSDs and a 3Tb Seagate 7.2k Hard Drive, a USB 3.0 Nec Renesas USB PCIe controller + a multi card reader in 5.25 format and a Pioneer blu-Ray BDR-209 16x burner... so lets hope it will be a great rig


but the new mac pro!


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> but the new mac pro!


I already have it for like 3-4 months and I get bored fast... rofl








I bought it with a 27" thunderbolt and an 8 core 3Ghz CPU with 2 D700, 1Tb SSD and 32Gb of 1867mhz DDR3 to pass off my taxes for 2014 while I still could


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> The QPI Link connects the CPU to the NorthBridge, and in a dual socket motherboard it connects the CPUs so they can share data. Unless you're maxing out the PCIe lanes it won't do much overclocking it.
> 
> The reason why I would not recommended using the multi alone is that you will be limited to 1333MHz on the RAM (unless the W xeons support higher frequencies).


No westmere-ep xeon support RAM frequencies higher than 1333 by default... only through overclock...


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> this is why we can't have nice things


Exactly, mods that don't understand this thread is why we can't have nice things
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Finally I decided to build a new rig for my Xeon E3 CPU so I ordered all new stuff for it since I already ordered the motherboard an MSI Z97-G55 SLI, the Xeon E3-1246v3 and 32Gb of G.Skill Trident X DDR3 2400 so I ordered a corsair H110 cooler. A NZXT Phantom 410 Orange and Black Tower, a 750w eVGA 80+ Bronze single rail PSU, A bunch of quiet 120mm and 140mm fans. A Sata/eSATA 6Gbps Marvell 9230 controller, another GTX 970 eVGA Superclocked ACX 2.0 4 Gb GPU, An NZXT Kraken G10 and a Corsair H55 Cooler for the GPU, 2 Crucial MX100 256 Gb SSDs and a 3Tb Seagate 7.2k Hard Drive, a USB 3.0 Nec Renesas USB PCIe controller + a multi card reader in 5.25 format and a Pioneer blu-Ray BDR-209 16x burner... so lets hope it will be a great rig


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*


Its not off topic since it help me keep my 2 X58 rigs


----------



## ried16

not sure if this is the right place for this question but here goes. i got my x5670 rig almost ready to power up but i can't decide which video card i should use. i have a his radeon hd7770 ghz edition and a pny gtx 650 2gb. would either one work better for this setup? i don't game much. more music video watching than anything. my hardware is listed below.

x5670/rampage ii gene
gskill sniper gamer series ii 1600 3x4gb
rosewill 630w


----------



## Warlord_Link

How you guys cool down the NB temperature?









My board is Asus rampage III extreme and NB is super hot 75c on idle and up to 80c when gaming.


----------



## kckyle

mount a 120mm fan ontop of the case drawing air into the case and onto the general area of your nb.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*
> 
> How you guys cool down the NB temperature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My board is Asus rampage III extreme and NB is super hot 75c on idle and up to 80c when gaming.


i use a 40mm fan mounted to the nb heatsink with thermal epoxy on all my boards. any kind of epoxy would work i imagine i just happened to have some thermal stuff handy. you can find them for around 8 bucks on ebay.


----------



## Warlord_Link

Thx guys, I waiting my 14mm fan to install in my case.

Would this one work instead of using 40mm fan? I just order 1 pc.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> The QPI Link connects the CPU to the NorthBridge, and in a dual socket motherboard it connects the CPUs so they can share data. Unless you're maxing out the PCIe lanes it won't do much overclocking it.
> 
> The reason why I would not recommended using the multi alone is that you will be limited to 1333MHz on the RAM (unless the W xeons support higher frequencies).


Mine is not locked to 1333MHz.
There is an inherent weakness in the IMCs of the hex core i7/Xeons like 980x/990x.
I run my RAM 1866MHz 9-10-9-26, by ram straps.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Mine is not locked to 1333MHz.
> There is an inherent weakness in the IMCs of the hex core i7/Xeons like 980x/990x.
> I run my RAM 1866MHz 9-10-9-26, by ram straps.


Someone else mind taking care of what he says since I can't anymore? Thanks...


----------



## GENXLR

EvilMonk, so I'm going to try current settings with 2x uncore at 1 step below 1.3VTT(current), that is correct right?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> EvilMonk, so I'm going to try current settings with 2x uncore at 1 step below 1.3VTT(current), that is correct right?


Yeah that sound right. Then try something like 10 very high setting passes at intel burn test to test it.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Mine is not locked to 1333MHz.
> There is an inherent weakness in the IMCs of the hex core i7/Xeons like 980x/990x.
> I run my RAM 1866MHz 9-10-9-26, by ram straps.


no x58 is locked to 1333mhz, that is the default setting for all westmere, i could push mine to 2000mhz if i wanted to but no point.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> no x58 is locked to 1333mhz, that is the default setting for all westmere, i could push mine to 2000mhz if i wanted to but no point.


Exactly


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Someone else mind taking care of what he says since I can't anymore? Thanks...


Lul I have no idea what he's talking about either


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I meant you cannot set it above 1333 without adjusting the bclk. My X5650 won't boot unless I set the RAM to 1333 or lower, but I can run it much higher using the bclk.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*
> 
> How you guys cool down the NB temperature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My board is Asus rampage III extreme and NB is super hot 75c on idle and up to 80c when gaming.


80c is pretty high. Check out the theAntec SpotCool. I no longer have to use my old one since my Phantom 410 supports fans on the inside of the chassis. I have a Delta fan running on low speeds to resolve my NB heat issue.

Here are some links + reviews. You can find in-depth reviews on YT and various websites.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209044
or
http://www.amazon.com/Antec-Spot-Cool-SpotCool-System/dp/B000I5KSNQ

The fan has three settings and has pretty cool LEDs. You also position it in different angles. It got the job done and solved my NB temp issues.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Double Post:

*ATTN: TrueBlue, BUFFALOFLOYD, Sart, Warlord_Link*

All of you have been:

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg

Add the code in the first post to your signature.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Speaking of motherboard temps, which temp is the NB on in HWMonitor?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah the SpotCool has been a life saver. I also have a NB that likes to run very warm. 80c is normal for overclocking it but with that fan its only mid 50s. The one thing I don't like is they don't last. Mine get noisy every 24 months or so and I have to put a new one in. Wish my nb was water cooled.


----------



## DR4G00N

My NB was hitting around 60-70c (Has a giant passive heatsink) which was a little to hot for my tastes, so I propped a 80mm (~3500RPM) delta fan on it and temps dropped down to mid 50's load & mid 40's idle.









Here's a pic:


----------



## Warlord_Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> 80c is pretty high. Check out the theAntec SpotCool. I no longer have to use my old one since my Phantom 410 supports fans on the inside of the chassis. I have a Delta fan running on low speeds to resolve my NB heat issue.
> 
> Here are some links + reviews. You can find in-depth reviews on YT and various websites.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209044
> or
> http://www.amazon.com/Antec-Spot-Cool-SpotCool-System/dp/B000I5KSNQ
> 
> The fan has three settings and has pretty cool LEDs. You also position it in different angles. It got the job done and solved my NB temp issues.


Oh I will find this one at nearly store. From Amazon, the shipping cost is very expensive us $59.

Right now I put mb out of case and change NB sink that come with little fan in extreme box and put 14mm fan between vga and cpu sink. This help my NB temp drop down to 72c when gaming. But this is temporary fix, I will looking for Antec fan as your suggestion.

Thank you very much guys


----------



## kckyle

any of you guys tried far cry 4 on ur x58 yet? got a copy from a friend, it drops fps here and there and im not sure if its the cpu, checked cpu monitor and the loads aren't 100 percent. it spikes but never hits 100


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> any of you guys tried far cry 4 on ur x58 yet? got a copy from a friend, it drops fps here and there and im not sure if its the cpu, checked cpu monitor and the loads aren't 100 percent. it spikes but never hits 100


I'm pretty sure it does that for almost everyone. So it's not a problem with your system just a problem with the game.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it does that for almost everyone. So it's not a problem with your system just a problem with the game.


yup does that for me too on an eVGA GTX 970 superclocked ACX 2.0 on my main rig clocked @ 4.6 ghz and 24 Gb of ram and a raid 0 of M500 SSDs


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> any of you guys tried far cry 4 on ur x58 yet? got a copy from a friend, it drops fps here and there and im not sure if its the cpu, checked cpu monitor and the loads aren't 100 percent. it spikes but never hits 100


I've been hearing about the fps dips. I'll probably get around to playing it sooner or later.


----------



## Warlord_Link

I've already try some on Far cry 4. Didn't see any particular change between very high and ultra high auto setting on 1080p.

By far, I still didn't have fps problem or my eyes are not that good.


----------



## kckyle

and you're using it on your x58 xeon? i'm still playing around with the settings, but i googled it and turns out it might be a map loading thing, have to go to the game profile and turn it off manually.


----------



## Warlord_Link

Yes I use this rig to play it.

Xeon x5650 @3.5ghz + ram 24 gb + ssd adata sp920 256gb+ [email protected] 280x + Dell S2740L


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I meant you cannot set it above 1333 without adjusting the bclk. My X5650 won't boot unless I set the RAM to 1333 or lower, but I can run it much higher using the bclk.


You can't set the RAM above 1333MHz without adjusting BCLK or it wont boot?
Thats odd..


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> You can't set the RAM above 1333MHz without adjusting BCLK or it wont boot?
> Thats odd..


It will automatically overclock other settings as well to push your ram to that frequency.
So QPI link usually, IMC frequency and BCLK.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> and you're using it on your x58 xeon? i'm still playing around with the settings, but i googled it and turns out it might be a map loading thing, have to go to the game profile and turn it off manually.


Got it with my second GTX 970 free game sticker. If I get a third one I'll get DriveClub







I got Assassins Creed Unity With the first one








I don't know why it does that I wonder if it will do it on the Haswell Xeon E3. I'll be done putting it together later this evening.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> It will automatically overclock other settings as well to push your ram to that frequency.
> So QPI link usually, IMC frequency and BCLK.


Mine stay unlinked..


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Mine stay unlinked..


Ya I saw that. Maybe it's related to that CPU having an unlocked multiplier.


----------



## Warlord_Link

I think for an X series have to oc bclk to use more than 1333 ram.

with my x5650 if I didn't push bclk it can't go higher than 1333 too. It won't boot.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Double Post:
> 
> *ATTN: TrueBlue, BUFFALOFLOYD, Sart, Warlord_Link*
> 
> All of you have been:
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg
> 
> Add the code in the first post to your signature.


I have the power!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Speaking of motherboard temps, which temp is the NB on in HWMonitor?


I'd be curious to know this answer as well, unless you are all using heat guns or something.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> any of you guys tried far cry 4 on ur x58 yet? got a copy from a friend, it drops fps here and there and im not sure if its the cpu, checked cpu monitor and the loads aren't 100 percent. it spikes but never hits 100


From what little I saw, Far Cry 4 and Assasains Creed Unity are just kind messed up, especially AC. I like to watch Linus Tech Tips on occasion and from they've said or what I remember, they just have some problems. I don't think FC4 is supposed to be as bad but I haven't played either of those games. NHL 94 or 95 anyone? I'll take the Rangers and Mike Gartner lol.


----------



## Trondster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Not all w36xx chips are unlocked. only w3680 and w3690 are.


Just got my w3690 yesterday. I discovered to my joy that it was in deed unlocked - I had just started at a BCLK of 150 to see how high this puppy could go, when I remembered your post stating that it was unlocked. Sure enough - there _is_ a max CPU multi, but with the max multiplier being 66x (which will give 9.9GHz @ stock BCLK of 133) it should be "enough"...









I have just started to test - couldn't quite get Prime95 stable with 6x2 GB RAM @1866MHz at tight timings, but hey - my i7 950 wouldn't even post to the BIOS screen with all six sticks at 1866MHz, so the IMC seems quite a bit better in deed...

Here's a validation from my first boot with default settings - turbo activated, stock timings and all:
http://valid.canardpc.com/1jvp4b


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trondster*
> 
> Just got my w3690 yesterday. I discovered to my joy that it was in deed unlocked - I had just started at a BCLK of 150 to see how high this puppy could go, when I remembered your post stating that it was unlocked. Sure enough - there _is_ a max CPU multi, but with the max multiplier being 66x (which will give 9.9GHz @ stock BCLK of 133) it should be "enough"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just started to test - couldn't quite get Prime95 stable with 6x2 GB RAM @1866MHz at tight timings, but hey - my i7 950 wouldn't even post to the BIOS screen with all six sticks at 1866MHz, so the IMC seems quite a bit better in deed...
> 
> Here's a validation from my first boot with default settings - turbo activated, stock timings and all:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1jvp4b


What voltage are you pushing to the IMC? Whats your Uncore speed as well? This is what I mean though, IMCs with the higher end stuff get a little temperamental. A tad too much/little voltage can send it to instability. Is P95 crashing, or Windows?


----------



## Trondster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> What voltage are you pushing to the IMC? Whats your Uncore speed as well? This is what I mean though, IMCs with the higher end stuff get a little temperamental. A tad too much/little voltage can send it to instability. Is P95 crashing, or Windows?


I went from 1.195 to 1.335V in QPI/Vtt, but couldn't get Prime95 stable (it reports errors after a while) - Prime95 is in my experience the very best tool to test the IMC.

An experiment while testing:
I booted fine at QPI/Vtt @ 1.215V, but failed Prime95. I tried upping uncore to 28x (from 21x; mem SPD was at 14x - just to raise the bar while testing), and Windows wouldn't boot until I had increased QPI/Vtt or lowered uncore a notch.

I still got some ways to go test this chip - I'm just getting started.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trondster*
> 
> I went from 1.195 to 1.335V in QPI/Vtt, but couldn't get Prime95 stable (it reports errors after a while) - Prime95 is in my experience the very best tool to test the IMC.
> 
> An experiment while testing:
> I booted fine at QPI/Vtt @ 1.215V, but failed Prime95. I tried upping uncore to 28x (from 21x; mem SPD was at 14x - just to raise the bar while testing), and Windows wouldn't boot until I had increased QPI/Vtt or lowered uncore a notch.
> 
> I still got some ways to go test this chip - I'm just getting started.


Have you tried bumping command rate from 1T to 2T?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Have you tried running 3 sticks at at time? Maybe the IMC just cannot handle that many RAM sticks at higher frequencies.


----------



## Warlord_Link

Today I just bring out my spare mb + cpu. every month or two have to plug it once.

It is very beautiful.









http://img.ihere.org
http://img.ihere.org
http://img.ihere.org
http://img.ihere.org
http://img.ihere.org


----------



## shaolin95

Time for me to join the fun!








Still a work in progress but here is my validation.








http://valid.x86.fr/d062pr


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95*
> 
> Time for me to join the fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a work in progress but here is my validation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/d062pr


How do you do to take that frequency?
Use setting for energy saver?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*
> 
> Today I just bring out my spare mb + cpu. every month or two have to plug it once.
> 
> It is very beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.ihere.org
> http://img.ihere.org
> http://img.ihere.org
> http://img.ihere.org
> http://img.ihere.org


Very nice Warlord_Link







That is a great spare to have on hand.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

@Warlord_Link

That spare makes me jealous! In fact it has made me put up a wanted add for an Maxt x58 board!

Also some talk about "slow mode" has come up, I was running at 200 Bclk, with 8gb dual channel at 1600 and my uncore at two notches above 1.5, and my gflop numbers were a lot lower than you guys' numbers. I'll be re-overclocking as I am planning on having a Thanksgiving LAN and gaming marathon at my house, and I would like to tune in my settings..

Also should I run my gskill sniper 1866 2x4gb kit or my three gskill 1600mhz 2gb sticks? (Two are from a kit, the other is a similar stick from a different kit).

Also I made an impulse purchase and just got a 12gb Kingston ECC Reg. Kit for $45, it was such a good deal I couldn't pass it up. I'm also wondering what kind of over clock I can get with my ram set to 1333 on that kit with a W3520.


----------



## Warlord_Link

But I will sell it soon on Ebay because I will receive a new member, EVGA X58 Classified3


----------



## GENXLR

dual channel is slow on these tripple channel cpu's.

So I'd wouldn't run dual

BTW ECC ram OC's okay but performs significantly worse due to the ECC chips.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> dual channel is slow on these tripple channel cpu's.
> 
> So I'd wouldn't run dual
> 
> BTW ECC ram OC's okay but performs significantly worse due to the ECC chips.


Do they make 8GB non ECC sticks by chance that can run at least 1600 mhz?


----------



## GENXLR

I believe they do, don't quote me though


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Yes: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148655

I only have a single stick of this RAM, but I was able to clock it to 2133 9-9-9-27 1T @ 1.5V on my previous AMD setup. I wish I would of bought it when it was under $60 a stick new. I got mine for $55 on ebay months ago, but since then I haven't seen one show up used.


----------



## loop16




----------



## loop16




----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Yes: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148655
> 
> I only have a single stick of this RAM, but I was able to clock it to 2133 9-9-9-27 1T @ 1.5V on my previous AMD setup. I wish I would of bought it when it was under $60 a stick new. I got mine for $55 on ebay months ago, but since then I haven't seen one show up used.


Yeah, or this... $480 for 6 sticks though, but I'm not sure my R3E can run them at full speed, or even power them up lol...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233218


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> dual channel is slow on these tripple channel cpu's.
> 
> So I'd wouldn't run dual
> 
> BTW ECC ram OC's okay but performs significantly worse due to the ECC chips.


Nah that's not true.

It's only a 3% loss. Running 2DPC is the real killer of RAM bandwidth on Gulftown though


----------



## GENXLR

Really? I had rather poor perf when on dual. almost a 28% loss


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, or this... $480 for 6 sticks though, but I'm not sure my R3E can run them at full speed, or even power them up lol...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233218


Those timings









If timings don't mean much, I'd just go for these. Currently $65
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211898
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Really? I had rather poor perf when on dual. almost a 28% loss


If I ever get another stick for triple channel I'd like to see the performance boost. From single to dual, I went from 48K to 70 Gflops in ITB. In games I didn't see a performance difference. I didn't run any benchmarks like 3Dmark on single so I don't know if it made a difference.


----------



## DaveLT

I wouldn't even touch Corsair sticks with a stick.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> dual channel is slow on these tripple channel cpu's.
> 
> So I'd wouldn't run dual
> 
> BTW ECC ram OC's okay but performs significantly worse due to the ECC chips.


Thats what I thought, and RAM performance isnt really a huge deal for me, hence me using my dual channel kit, since I easily use the capacity just using Google Chrome.

I was curious about the ECC kit, and I had $50 in Paypal, so I thought what the heck, its a deal for 12gb of RAM


----------



## Dotachin

Lowered block to 210 to tighten my ram timings to 8-8-8-24 and gained 2 gflops (78). Prime 95 stable at least for 8 hrs, didn't try more. Btw ITB temps are way hotter than prime! (81c max vs 69c).

I think I'm done until nvme pcie ssd's arrive. Happy noob here


----------



## Warlord_Link

Just received W3680, in my opinion it is better than X5650 in terms of overclocking. Btw, Bclk is better for oc than multiplier.

Right now, I'm happy with it at 133 x 31 = 4138 mhz

http://valid.x86.fr/nk4t3f


----------



## behemuthxero

Well, after waffling the past couple weeks between a 4930k x79 system and a 5930k x99 system I came across this thread. Ordered an X5670 and some Shin Etsu off ebay. $120~ total for 4 grams plus CPU. My friendly neighborhood mailman will be delivering it in just a few hours, though I won't be able to play with it til after a 10 hour shift this evening







. I currently have a 920 (lame early adopter C0 stepping) at 3.8 GHz on a P6T6 WS Revo. I will be throwing it under an H100i so hopefully I can bring some life back to my computer. Though, truth be told, I've never felt like I needed any more from it. Need to look into higher RAM capacities though, Currently running 3x2. 2009 was a simpler time. I would love to max it at 48, then I could do some comp neuro simulations at home without having to drive all the way into campus. Seems my only choice will be piecing together a few kits (though I was always told that was bad) or buying a 64GB kit and only using 48GB of it. Will post back when I get my parts in and get the motivation to tear down my rig







.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I wouldn't even touch Corsair sticks with a stick.


Pssshhhhh....................Whatever







.

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/be/becde0b9_wgovue.jpeg
http://cdn.overclock.net/1/18/1840a312_2z4xrhv.jpeg

I have had 12GBs for awhile. There's so many different brands, but I like these modules.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *behemuthxero*
> 
> Well, after waffling the past couple weeks between a 4930k x79 system and a 5930k x99 system I came across this thread. Ordered an X5670 and some Shin Etsu off ebay. $120~ total for 4 grams plus CPU. My friendly neighborhood mailman will be delivering it in just a few hours, though I won't be able to play with it til after a 10 hour shift this evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I currently have a 920 (lame early adopter C0 stepping) at 3.8 GHz on a P6T6 WS Revo. I will be throwing it under an H100i so hopefully I can bring some life back to my computer. Though, truth be told, I've never felt like I needed any more from it. Need to look into higher RAM capacities though, Currently running 3x2. 2009 was a simpler time. I would love to max it at 48, then I could do some comp neuro simulations at home without having to drive all the way into campus. Seems my only choice will be piecing together a few kits (though I was always told that was bad) or buying a 64GB kit and only using 48GB of it. Will post back when I get my parts in and get the motivation to tear down my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've converted another one! I'm just joking. Price wise how much money have you saved by staying with the X58? Don't you hate when you must work long shifts after you get some good stuff coming in the mail. It never fails. Congrats on your CPU. Be sure to post pics of your rig as well.


----------



## spdaimon

I like the Corsair XMS 2 and XMS 3 as well. Never had an issue running them in my 780i board and P67 board, respectively. I don't remember if I OC'd the 780i system, but I had the P67 up to 4.5GHz with i5-2500K. Kept it at 4.2 for daily use. I didn't really touch the BCLK because the system would become unstable real fast. Probably because I was pushing the memory over 1600mhz, I'm guessing. Its been a while and that system has been shelved. I've managed to get a X5650 on a R3E board up to 200 BCLK, can't go any higher because I am at 70C full load, and got a X5675 on a P6X58D-E up to 144 BCLK. Both stable according to IBT. I've overclocked C2Qs in the past just fine...guess I need more practice with Sandys on up. lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I actually do not see the need "yet" for more than 12GB of ram. However, for as long as I can remember I have always wanted a giant amount of ram so I can have a giant ram drive. Some day soon super fast PCIe SSD's will release, and when then do I would also want to compliment them with a ram drive. A PCIe SSD could possibly transfer to a ram drive fast enough, back and forth, to make it worth it. I just want all the programs, apps, games etc running out of ram like they do on mobile devices. And I think having 48GB might give a really decent size to put most of your programs into.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*
> 
> Just received W3680, in my opinion it is better than X5650 in terms of overclocking. Btw, Bclk is better for oc than multiplier.
> 
> Right now, I'm happy with it at 133 x 31 = 4138 mhz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/nk4t3f


You are comparing a W3680 to a X5650?
That is like comparing a core i7 920 to a core i7 965X


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Pssshhhhh....................Whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/be/becde0b9_wgovue.jpeg
> http://cdn.overclock.net/1/18/1840a312_2z4xrhv.jpeg
> 
> [snip]


I have 11 sticks of Dominator 1866, Vengeance 1600 and Vengeance LP 1600 laying around haha


----------



## GENXLR

Lol, i could use more ram though XD, i do so many large array based calculations i always hit the 12GB cap.

Anyways, I love my corsair stick. I was at one point getting killer 30GB/s but i had my poor i7's IMC pushed so hard, I think it's degraded now XD


----------



## Wheezo

W00t, I can now join the club.












Going to OC a bit tonight...

Thanks for the help gents!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I actually do not see the need "yet" for more than 12GB of ram. However, for as long as I can remember I have always wanted a giant amount of ram so I can have a giant ram drive. Some day soon super fast PCIe SSD's will release, and when then do I would also want to compliment them with a ram drive. A PCIe SSD could possibly transfer to a ram drive fast enough, back and forth, to make it worth it. I just want all the programs, apps, games etc running out of ram like they do on mobile devices. And I think having 48GB might give a really decent size to put most of your programs into.


G.Skill Blade 480GB







Ironic that it uses toshiba chips as well considering their only competition on the consumer market is the OCZ RevoDrive 350 and that's owned by Toshiba lul.
It is 100$ off though.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> G.Skill Blade 480GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic that it uses toshiba chips as well considering their only competition on the consumer market is the OCZ RevoDrive 350 and that's owned by Toshiba lul.
> It is 100$ off though.


WOA!























When did that thing get released? I knew these were going to start coming out of the wood work but I thought we were going to have to wait until 2015 to start seeing the enthusiast prosumer stuff, especially the ones with write iops obviously designed for OS performance. Strangely all the necessary parts have been around now for a while, so I wonder if its just firmware design or testing that has been holding these companies up?

THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT IS MISSING FROM MY RAMPAGE III EXTREME!!!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> WOA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did that thing get released? I knew these were going to start coming out of the wood work but I thought we were going to have to wait until 2015 to start seeing the enthusiast prosumer stuff, especially the ones with write iops obviously designed for OS performance. Strangely all the necessary parts have been around now for a while, so I wonder if its just firmware design or testing that has been holding these companies up?
> 
> THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT IS MISSING FROM MY RAMPAGE III EXTREME!!!


and stacked PCB design isn't exactly new either.








R&D takes time G.Skill only announced not too long ago that they are doing SSDs too
I just saw a review literally last night


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> WOA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did that thing get released? I knew these were going to start coming out of the wood work but I thought we were going to have to wait until 2015 to start seeing the enthusiast prosumer stuff, especially the ones with write iops obviously designed for OS performance. Strangely all the necessary parts have been around now for a while, so I wonder if its just firmware design or testing that has been holding these companies up?
> 
> THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT IS MISSING FROM MY RAMPAGE III EXTREME!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> and stacked PCB design isn't exactly new either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R&D takes time G.Skill only announced not too long ago that they are doing SSDs too
> I just saw a review literally last night


Not NVMe.
$1.46/GB.
I say patience


----------



## DaveLT

Almost 4 times the speed of the top bin SATA 3 SSDs







Which aren't exactly cheap


----------



## Dotachin

Only in sequential. 4k random is what matters in my opinion. When NVMe arrives that drive's controller will be the new marvell. If you can wait I advice you to do so.

edit: of corse no one knows if NVMe will work with pcie 2.0 so...


----------



## EvilMonk

I got 3 256Gb MX100 for my Z97 Xeon E3-1246V3 rig and just ordered 2 more yesterday to put them in raid 0.
So far this is what I can get in Aida64 benchmark.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

@EvilMonk

HOLY BALLS!


----------



## Kana-Maru

- X58 Topic -

















Nice, but









Throw them in the X58 and let us know the outcome. Of course you'll be using SATA II [or Marvell III ] unless you have a PCI-E card.


----------



## Konkistadori

Well, not so speedy MX100 on sata II port







.. Gotta test tha marvell sata 3 later...
And sorry, i have only 1


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

@Konkistadori

Your 256gb should be faster than my 128, since yours has the faster NAND chips. Are you in IDE mode?


----------



## Konkistadori

hmmh, i think i have ACHI on.. Maybe i looked too fast, thanks for heads up!
Going to check that, i wondered how come this had so bad write speed ..


----------



## Wheezo

*Proper CPUz Validation*.

Overclocked it a bit.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Only in sequential. 4k random is what matters in my opinion. When NVMe arrives that drive's controller will be the new marvell. If you can wait I advice you to do so.
> 
> edit: of corse no one knows if NVMe will work with pcie 2.0 so...


NVMe is not a guarantee of fast 4K randoms, as that is still dictated by the design and intended target.

Here is Intels latest NVMe PCIe 3.0 offering and its 3 times slower then my 840 Pros in 4K random writes, 35K IOps, at least the cheapo $600 card is. NVMe is only as good as its intended target. That G.Skill product has 5 or 6 times the 4K random writes, and same cost, because it is targeted at OS, Gaming, App performance etc. NVMe is what I am waiting for, but I still need to see massive 4K improvement before I jump away from my SATA bus.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> NVMe is not a guarantee of fast 4K randoms, as that is still dictated by the design and intended target.
> 
> Here is Intels latest NVMe PCIe 3.0 offering and its 3 times slower then my 840 Pros in 4K random writes, 35K IOps, at least the cheapo $600 card is. NVMe is only as good as its intended target. That G.Skill product has 5 or 6 times the 4K random writes, and same cost, because it is targeted at OS, Gaming, App performance etc. NVMe is what I am waiting for, but I still need to see massive 4K improvement before I jump away from my SATA bus.


That's just Intel crippling the low end as usual









Point taken though.


----------



## Konkistadori

Yeah, i forgot to put achi mode back on after cmos reset... Thanks! Now it seems to be alot faster


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> - X58 Topic -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throw them in the X58 and let us know the outcome. Of course you'll be using SATA II [or Marvell III ] unless you have a PCI-E card.


Yeah on the P6T and the X58 SLI3 I have Vantec cards with Marvell 88SE9230 controller PCIe x2 that do 739mb/s to 750mb/s with 2 M500 in raid0 with aida64 benchmark... nothing impressive since they are limited by the x2 lanes... The z97 is a lot faster and I wonder when I have the 5 MX100 in raid0 how fast that raid 0 will be... I have 2 MX100 512Gb in raid0 in my G750JZ ROG laptop and I get 1150Mb/s with aida on a HM87


----------



## Kana-Maru

On topic. Nice.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Yeah, i forgot to put achi mode back on after cmos reset... Thanks! Now it seems to be alot faster


Sweet Deal!

I knew something wasnt right when I saw your numbers.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> On topic. Nice.


I wanted to buy this LSI PCIe 2.0 x8 hardware SAS/SATA raid controller on newegg for my X58 SLI3 rig and put 4 or 6 Crucial M500 256Gb on it. (I already have the 6 M500)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816118112

One guy in the reviews said that he achieved 1800mb/s with 4 crucial M4 in raid 0

Anyone has any ideas or advises for me?
Thanks


----------



## Quantium40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Well, not so speedy MX100 on sata II port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Gotta test tha marvell sata 3 later...
> And sorry, i have only 1


Wouldn't use the Marvell. Performance is worse than Intel SATA II in many (if not all) cases.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantium40*
> 
> Wouldn't use the Marvell. Performance is worse than Intel SATA II in many (if not all) cases.


Depends of which Marvell controller you are talking about.
The marvell 91xx is crap yes the Marvell 9215 9225 9230 and 9235 are quite good actually...


----------



## greywarden

I plan on having 4 MX100s in raid0...

I first bought a 60gb way back in 2011, then I put a 120gb in my second build, and a 120gb in my laptop around the same time in 2012-13, i have a 240GB in this machine and it's still not quite large enough. I'm thinking i'll be able to install pretty much any game I want with a TB of space.


----------



## Quantium40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Depends of which Marvell controller you are talking about.
> The marvell 91xx is crap yes the Marvell 9215 9225 9230 and 9235 are quite good actually...


So they have x58 boards with non-crap Marvell then. Interesting


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantium40*
> 
> So they have x58 boards with non-crap Marvell then. Interesting


No they don't but they sell cards with those controllers around 45$ CDN or 30-35$ USD, I have some PCIe x2 vantec cards with the marvell 9230 in each of my X58 rigs.
They do however sell them on more recent boards like X79 boards and other intel chipset based boards


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

You guys interested in seeing the Asus P6T trace repairs I just made to the DDR3 RAM channel circuits? I had 3 copper traces going from the RED slot to the CPU pins cut and we had no other option but try to jumper the traces with super thin copper wire. The traces are so thin that it was nerve racking, and I had to wear an Eye Loupe, both 5x and 10x just to see what I was doing. But I think it may have been repaired so now, instead of a 2 channel mobo, it is back to being a 3 channel mobo, lol... I hope...


----------



## justinyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> You guys interested in seeing any Asus P6T trace repairs I just made to the DDR3 RAM channel circuits? I had 3 copper traces going from the RED slot to the CPU pins cut and we had no other option but try to jumper the traces with thin copper wire. The traces are so thin that it was nerve racking, and I had to wear an Eye Loupe, both 5x and 10x just to see what I was doing. But I think it may have been repaired so now, instead of a 2 channel mobo, it is back to being a 3 channel mobo, lol... I hope...


Yes, very interested to see what you have done to the P6T.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinyou*
> 
> Yes, very interested to see what you have done to the P6T.


OK, cool...

Before the repair. Three traces damaged, two completely cut. All three going to second slot closest to the CPU.


Prepping board for extra protection.


Motherboard traces assaulted with this tool.


Traces exposed and tinned, ready for jumper wires.


Traces jumpered, the only possibly option I had. Work so small that it took me several days of prepping work and thinking about it. The smaller wire is probably the same guage as the hair on your arm.


Because the traces are so close to the Heat Sink mounting hole, I had to come up with something to try and protect the work. So masking it off with electrical and going to put a 5 page thick layer of RTV silicon cement.

Smothered on.

Spread thinly, but still thick enough.

Tape removed to let cure overnight.


Now all we need is a little luck and a Xeon...









This work was done for club member GENXLR.


----------



## justinyou

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> OK, cool...
> 
> Before the repair. Three traces damaged, two completely cut. All three going to second slot closest to the CPU.
> 
> 
> Prepping board for extra protection.
> 
> 
> Motherboard traces assaulted with this tool.
> 
> 
> Traces exposed and tinned, ready for jumper wires.
> 
> 
> Traces jumpered, the only possibly option I had. Work so small that it took me several days of prepping work and thinking about it. The smaller wire is probably the same guage as the hair on your arm.
> 
> 
> Because the traces are so close to the Heat Sink mounting hole, I had to come up with something to try and protect the work. So masking it off with electrical and going to put a 5 page thick layer of RTV silicon cement.
> 
> Smothered on.
> 
> Spread thinly, but still thick enough.
> 
> Tape removed to let cure overnight.
> 
> 
> Now all we need is a little luck and a Xeon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This work was done for club member GENXLR.





You took the photos with macro lens?
You must have a pair of steady hands and a patient mind


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinyou*
> 
> You took the photos with macro lens?
> You must have a pair of steady hands and a patient mind


Or a mini tripod


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinyou*
> 
> You took the photos with macro lens?
> You must have a pair of steady hands and a patient mind


Yeah, well I set the camera to super-macro mode anyway. The lens was resting on the ram slot, maybe 1.5" from the work area, and the camera on its tri-pod which was on the floor. Its a standard tri-pod almost 5 feet tall I guess.

Yes hands are steady and mind is sorta patient, but its mostly all in the prep, tools and the experience...


----------



## kckyle

or just set up a really fast shutter, anything above 200 won't need a tripod really.


----------



## Trondster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> or just set up a really fast shutter, anything above 200 won't need a tripod really.


But then you would need a flash for lighting - at macro distances you get even less light due to the smaller effective aperture, and especially in indoor lighting conditions.
Handheld macro photography is best done in sunlight.


----------



## GENXLR

AWESOME!!!!!

Can't wait to give it a testrun. Don't have my second Xeon yet, for now that will use my old i7 920 D0, later to swap over to my current X5650 once i figure out which dang server has the X5670 in it


----------



## Trondster

Hrrrmpf - I can't use Real Temp for temperature monitoring of my w3690 - Real Temp doesn't work with unlocked Xeons, it seems - at least not mine. Whenever I start up Real Temp or i7 Turbo GT (to monitor the C state and multipliers), the CPU downclocks to a 26x multiplier. A tad annoying.
So - OCCT for temperature monitoring it is...


----------



## GENXLR

CoreTemp?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> That's just Intel crippling the low end as usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point taken though.


See ... Sometimes you need to google a bit.
And I can easily almost get 85K IOPS R/W out of the "cheapo" SATA 3 SSDs comparably. Hell even a OCZ ARC 100
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Yeah, i forgot to put achi mode back on after cmos reset... Thanks! Now it seems to be alot faster


Lol your wallpaper is very apt for your previous post was







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Depends of which Marvell controller you are talking about.
> The marvell 91xx is crap yes the Marvell 9215 9225 9230 and 9235 are quite good actually...


They are all crap. The last 4 you mentioned are just barely better than the ICH10 and of course it can't even come close when talking about 4K speeds which is what SSDs are all about not just outright seq speed again.
and AFAIK most 1366 boards I know usually have the 9128
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> No they don't but they sell cards with those controllers around 45$ CDN or 30-35$ USD, I have some PCIe x2 vantec cards with the marvell 9230 in each of my X58 rigs.
> They do however sell them on more recent boards like X79 boards and other intel chipset based boards


I much rather have a ASM1061 card


----------



## GENXLR

I've had a few killer Marvell Raid chips. Better than this Jmicron


----------



## GermanyChris

Do all 1366 motherboards support Xeons?

My daughter wants a computer for Christmas and I figured I'd use one of quads I pulled out of the HP and build form there.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Do all 1366 motherboards support Xeons?
> 
> My daughter wants a computer for Christmas and I figured I'd use one of quads I pulled out of the HP and build form there.


Most don't have problems with 45nm quads, or ones meant for single CPU configs.

If you need a CPU fairly fast I have a spare W3520, pm me if you're interested.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Do all 1366 motherboards support Xeons?
> 
> My daughter wants a computer for Christmas and I figured I'd use one of quads I pulled out of the HP and build form there.
> 
> 
> 
> Most don't have problems with 45nm quads, or ones meant for single CPU configs.
> 
> If you need a CPU fairly fast I have a spare W3520, pm me if you're interested.
Click to expand...

I've got a pair of 5620's and the makings for the rest minus the case I was thinking of dropping it in and trying getting it to ~3Ghz and give it to her, the alternative plan is a 3258/z97. The problem is she's a gamer while not to many games she play's Sims, an MMO, and now wants to take a stab at minecraft I really don't know what you need to run those well. I really don't know where she got her affinity for games neither my wife nor I like them but it is what it is.









I've got 8GB or DDR3, a way overkill PS, 2 GTX 560's, a spare SSD and HDD, and a 22" 1680x1050 monitor.


----------



## ambientblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Do all 1366 motherboards support Xeons?
> 
> My daughter wants a computer for Christmas and I figured I'd use one of quads I pulled out of the HP and build form there.


Sabertooth supports most if not all. mine had a six core 32nm xeon


----------



## GENXLR

a W3520 is just a Core i7 920 XD

I'll trade Ultraman, I just want a xeon just so it's a Xeon in my next rig









920 is a D0 capable of 4Ghz with only 1.3325Vcore

Stellar cpu


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I've got a pair of 5620's and the makings for the rest minus the case I was thinking of dropping it in and trying getting it to ~3Ghz and give it to her, the alternative plan is a 3258/z97. The problem is she's a gamer while not to many games she play's Sims, an MMO, and now wants to take a stab at minecraft I really don't know what you need to run those well. I really don't know where she got her affinity for games neither my wife nor I like them but it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 8GB or DDR3, a way overkill PS, 2 GTX 560's, a spare SSD and HDD, and a 22" 1680x1050 monitor.


None of those games require really serious hardware to play. You can mod minecraft and it starts needing more resources, but I've seen minecraft run on terrible PCs.

Sims also has low system requirements, so your Xeon should be just fine paired with a 560.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> See ... Sometimes you need to google a bit.
> And I can easily almost get 85K IOPS R/W out of the "cheapo" SATA 3 SSDs comparably. Hell even a OCZ ARC 100


(I can't upload the image from my crappy office pc's outdated firefox)

http://www.thessdreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Intel-P3700-4-corners-IOPS-Comparison.jpg

full review: http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/intel-ssd-dc-p3700-nvme-ssd-enthusiasts-report/

I am by no means an expert like you, but I did my homework and that looked important to me.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> a W3520 is just a Core i7 920 XD
> 
> I'll trade Ultraman, I just want a xeon just so it's a Xeon in my next rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 920 is a D0 capable of 4Ghz with only 1.3325Vcore
> 
> Stellar cpu


I have an i7 920 already!


----------



## behemuthxero

Sorry for the delay, back after my install. Here are some pics. (forgive my crap lighting and dust infestation)


Spoiler: PICS



X5670


Some Shin Etsu softening in warm water


Pea~ish sized dot in the middle...


H100i back in place (bracket is so much nicer than H100 for remounts)


And finally my rig with the lame EVGA case badge my significant other insists I use, the other 6 are just off angle on the right side of the case (I think they are tacky)




Currently running @4.4 with:

BCLK: 200
Multi: 22
CPUV:1.3875
DIMMV: 1.66 (1.65 turns into 1.66 on my board for some reason, always has)
QPI/DRAM/VTT: 1.35
PLL: 1.80
CPU Spread Spectrum: disabled
Speedstep: disabled
C states: Disabled
Ram: 1603 8-8-8-24 2T
All others: auto

These were just the first settings I could get IBT to run Stable on. I still need to lower voltages to their lowest while maintaining 4.4. Haven't tried for anything higher than 4.4, seems "good enough," lol. Temps are 31-33 idle across cores and a max of 71 during IBT.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I've converted another one! I'm just joking. Price wise how much money have you saved by staying with the X58? Don't you hate when you must work long shifts after you get some good stuff coming in the mail. It never fails. Congrats on your CPU. Be sure to post pics of your rig as well.


After shopping around for x79 a bit I set a goal of around $2500~ for all parts.
X79 would have been:
4930k
Asus x79 Deluxe
G skill 64 gb kit F3-19200CL10Q2-64GBZHD

then x99 came out and I was thinking

5930k
Asus x99-E WS
Crucial 32GB (4 x 8GB) CT4K8G4DFD8213 x2 (Great price, less than $100 more than same DDR3 capacity, on newegg, and great overclocking results in reviews)

In both builds I was thinking of throwing in a 900D. Will probably use "Step up" to get an EVGA 980 acx 2.0, too. Once again I early adopted and the 970 ACX 1.0 screwed me, lol. Kind of the reason I am so hesitant on x99 atm. So in all I guess it saved me 2200 to 2500 depending on how you look at it, lol. So thanks for that


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *behemuthxero*
> 
> Sorry for the delay, back after my install.
> 
> These were just the first settings I could get IBT to run Stable on. I still need to lower voltages to their lowest while maintaining 4.4. Haven't tried for anything higher than 4.4, seems "good enough," lol. Temps are 31-33 idle across cores and a max of 71 during IBT.
> After shopping around for x79 a bit I set a goal of around $2500~ for all parts.
> 
> X79 would have been:
> 4930k
> Asus x79 Deluxe
> G skill 64 gb kit F3-19200CL10Q2-64GBZHD
> 
> then x99 came out and I was thinking
> 
> 5930k
> Asus x99-E WS
> Crucial 32GB (4 x 8GB) CT4K8G4DFD8213 x2 (Great price, less than $100 more than same DDR3 capacity, on newegg, and great overclocking results in reviews)
> 
> uIn both builds I was thinking of throwing in a 900D. Will probably use "Step up" to get an EVGA 980 acx 2.0, too. Once again I early adopted and the 970 ACX 1.0 screwed me, lol. Kind of the reason I am so hesitant on x99 atm. So in all I guess it saved me 2200 to 2500 depending on how you look at it, lol. So thanks for that


I was thinking just like you around this time last year AND year before last. X79 was on my radar and it would've cost me approx. $2100.00 - $2,400.00. I was planning on upgrading my monitors, GPUs and other hardware. I was shooting for the Hexa-Core as well. Obviously I had to purchase new Quad RAM, MB and things of that nature. My life was busy so I kept delaying the side grade [X79 is NOT an upgrade IMO]. I was really aiming towards upgrading late last year though and I'm glad I didn't. X99 was nowhere near released back then and now that it has released I'm not even paying attention to X99 at the moment.

You can always upgrade anytime you want, but at least you didn't need to spend $2,000.00+ to gain more performance. Now you can put that extra money towards good use.


----------



## Konkistadori

NH-D15 installed and tested... Didint expect this huge improvement...

If i calculated right, max avg temperature dropped 24c degrees...









Noctua NH-D15 with 2x stock fans 1500rpm


Noctua NH-D15 fans running under 700rpm, wow its quiet.










Akasa Venom with 2xTy140 1300rpm


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *behemuthxero*
> 
> Sorry for the delay, back after my install. Here are some pics. (forgive my crap lighting and dust infestation)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PICS
> 
> 
> 
> X5670
> 
> 
> Some Shin Etsu softening in warm water
> 
> 
> Pea~ish sized dot in the middle...
> 
> 
> H100i back in place (bracket is so much nicer than H100 for remounts)
> 
> 
> And finally my rig with the lame EVGA case badge my significant other insists I use, the other 6 are just off angle on the right side of the case (I think they are tacky)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently running @4.4 with:
> 
> BCLK: 200
> Multi: 22
> CPUV:1.3875
> DIMMV: 1.66 (1.65 turns into 1.66 on my board for some reason, always has)
> QPI/DRAM/VTT: 1.35
> PLL: 1.80
> CPU Spread Spectrum: disabled
> Speedstep: disabled
> C states: Disabled
> Ram: 1603 8-8-8-24 2T
> All others: auto
> 
> These were just the first settings I could get IBT to run Stable on. I still need to lower voltages to their lowest while maintaining 4.4. Haven't tried for anything higher than 4.4, seems "good enough," lol. Temps are 31-33 idle across cores and a max of 71 during IBT.
> After shopping around for x79 a bit I set a goal of around $2500~ for all parts.
> X79 would have been:
> 4930k
> Asus x79 Deluxe
> G skill 64 gb kit F3-19200CL10Q2-64GBZHD
> 
> then x99 came out and I was thinking
> 
> 5930k
> Asus x99-E WS
> Crucial 32GB (4 x 8GB) CT4K8G4DFD8213 x2 (Great price, less than $100 more than same DDR3 capacity, on newegg, and great overclocking results in reviews)
> 
> In both builds I was thinking of throwing in a 900D. Will probably use "Step up" to get an EVGA 980 acx 2.0, too. Once again I early adopted and the 970 ACX 1.0 screwed me, lol. Kind of the reason I am so hesitant on x99 atm. So in all I guess it saved me 2200 to 2500 depending on how you look at it, lol. So thanks for that


use vcore offset or no?


----------



## Daxx123

Xeon L5639 stable at 3.8GHz

http://valid.x86.fr/q0c1s8

Daxx123

*Question:* Up to 206 BLCK speed my CPU and gaming benchmarks increase, anything further (207 up to 210) causes a decrease in gaming benchmarks for each step higher but my passmark CPU score continues to increase with each step higher in BCLK all the way up to 210. I'm getting no BSOD's or other weirdness. Just sort of a contradictory problem with higher CPU speed resorting in lower 3D gaming speed after a BLCK of 206. Increasing Vcore and VTT makes no difference at all.

It's like the CPU and Video card are getting out of sync at higher bus speeds.

Can anyone explain this?


----------



## GENXLR

Nice, I'll just buy a W3520 then lol


----------



## loop16

http://valid.canardpc.com/gm30sc
i had mine @3.95 full stable 24/7 amazing chip L5639


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I wanted to buy this LSI PCIe 2.0 x8 hardware SAS/SATA raid controller on newegg for my X58 SLI3 rig and put 4 or 6 Crucial M500 256Gb on it. (I already have the 6 M500)
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816118112
> 
> One guy in the reviews said that he achieved 1800mb/s with 4 crucial M4 in raid 0
> 
> Anyone has any ideas or advises for me?
> Thanks


You could get the cheaper IBM rebrand M1015.


----------



## DaveLT

You got to be soft in the head to raid 0 4 SSDs though.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> See ... Sometimes you need to google a bit.
> And I can easily almost get 85K IOPS R/W out of the "cheapo" SATA 3 SSDs comparably. Hell even a OCZ ARC 100
> Lol your wallpaper is very apt for your previous post was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are all crap. The last 4 you mentioned are just barely better than the ICH10 and of course it can't even come close when talking about 4K speeds which is what SSDs are all about not just outright seq speed again.
> and AFAIK most 1366 boards I know usually have the 9128
> I much rather have a ASM1061 card


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You got to be soft in the head to raid 0 4 SSDs though.


? mind explaining that a little bit further so I can understand what you are trying to say there? I just don't get it...
First of all I have 2 cards with that ASmedia controller and its **** powered on a PCIe x1 bus thats not even able to do raid and all firmware / bios available for it (even the latest one that was released the 3.70 is bad (the 0.954 was even worst).
I mean the reason for me to do 4 SSDs in raid 0 it is throughput... I also use my computer for video editing and encoding... The controller I linked on newegg for 4 SSD is still something reasonnable since it offers enough bandwidth for those SSDs to be fully exploited to their potential with the PCIe bus they will be used on (which is x8 btw) and the controllers and memory they each are powered by in each SSDs connected to the raid controller. I don't know why you say I have to be soft in the head to put 4 of them in raid 0... Its an hardware raid controller on a PCIe 2.0 x8 lanes so I think the bandwidth available will be plenty to do what I want...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Will the W xeons accept 48GB of ram? I think I heard someone using a 48GB of ram with a 980X once, but not sure now.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Will the W xeons accept 48GB of ram? I think I heard someone using a 48GB of ram with a 980X once, but not sure now.


I think so but you need to use 8Gb dimms... Won't work with RDIMM ram


----------



## GENXLR

W's are limited to 24GB on the earlier 4 cores, it's supposed to be higher on the 6 core


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> W's are limited to 24GB on the earlier 4 cores, it's supposed to be higher on the 6 core


Thats what I thought he was talking about since he mentioned the 980x


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> W's are limited to 24GB on the earlier 4 cores, it's supposed to be higher on the 6 core


Yeah, I heard that the enthusiast 980X 990X etc could be used with 48GB, but there was no 8GB sticks back then.

It is the only reason I would keep my X5650 because someday I may need to have 48GB.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving day and please enjoy your weekend.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> ? mind explaining that a little bit further so I can understand what you are trying to say there? I just don't get it...
> First of all I have 2 cards with that ASmedia controller and its **** powered on a PCIe x1 bus thats not even able to do raid and all firmware / bios available for it (even the latest one that was released the 3.70 is bad (the 0.954 was even worst).
> I mean the reason for me to do 4 SSDs in raid 0 it is throughput... I also use my computer for video editing and encoding... The controller I linked on newegg for 4 SSD is still something reasonnable since it offers enough bandwidth for those SSDs to be fully exploited to their potential with the PCIe bus they will be used on (which is x8 btw) and the controllers and memory they each are powered by in each SSDs connected to the raid controller. I don't know why you say I have to be soft in the head to put 4 of them in raid 0... Its an hardware raid controller on a PCIe 2.0 x8 lanes so I think the bandwidth available will be plenty to do what I want...


You forgot one thing ... SSDs can go and they can go very quietly. Have you flashed the M4s before? They are known to stop working without flashing it after a certain time.


----------



## GENXLR

should buy 8 SSD's and do raid 10


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> should buy 8 SSD's and do raid 10


$$$


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

}SkOrPn--'

I can't find your post about using stamps, but I would go with a USPS medium flat rate box to ship a motherboard. It has $50 insurance and tracking and shipping is $12 something. Also you can order the boxes for free on the USPS website for free, and schedule a pickup. But I know you live in the middle of nowhere so I'm not sure how the mail goes to you but hopefully it works out.

I meant to reply last night before sleeping but I knocked out.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You forgot one thing ... SSDs can go and they can go very quietly. Have you flashed the M4s before? They are known to stop working without flashing it after a certain time.


I don't have M4s I'm talking about brand new M500s (Used for like 1 month)...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> should buy 8 SSD's and do raid 10


I could actually I have already 6 240Gb M500 and was thinking of putting 4 in raid 0... I already made an offer on an IBM ServeRaid M1015 on eBay and the M500 240Gb are on sale at 90$ for the weekend on newegg so I'll order 2 more...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> $$$


not that expensive for the Black friday weekend sale at newegg. I already have 6 and am ordering 2 others


----------



## GENXLR

I just think 4 Drives in Raid 0 is asking to loose data


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I just think 4 Drives in Raid 0 is asking to loose data


Well its going to be 8 in raid 10 now I already ordered 2 more and I already had 6.
I still have backup running everyday and I keep my documents and important data on my hard drives running in raid 1.


----------



## GENXLR

Nice


----------



## cdoublejj

does the P6T Deluxe have VT-D or is it dependent on the CPU? IF the CPU would a xeon do the trick?

https://communities.intel.com/thread/28389

http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/xen/users/187057

Does any one know what IDE controller it uses? is it a JMB363?

EDIT: Found an answer!!!

http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/VTd_HowTo

any one know where to find the modded bios or how to mod the latest bio for Xeon support AND VT-D? I use OSX and Linux on top of windows so if do this upgrade i'd it would be really nice to have VT-D.


----------



## GENXLR

? My P6T original has VT-d support with the X5650...


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> ? My P6T original has VT-d support with the X5650...


are you able to use it/ do VGA pass through?or are you saying that because Asus claims it or CPU-Z says it has it?


----------



## GENXLR

I've used it myself, works fine?


----------



## Warlord_Link

Hey guys, Have you ever bend your socket by accident?

My rampage has 1 pin bends after remove cpu, How can I fix it?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Depends how bad the bend is. If it's only a minor bend a you could use a needle to bend it back. Worst case I think Asus will do socket repairs, but it's gonna cost a lot.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I've used it myself, works fine?


was that just with windows?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I don't have M4s I'm talking about brand new M500s (Used for like 1 month)...


Still ... They sure aren't TLC but jesus did they drive me insane with how slow they are
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> not that expensive for the Black friday weekend sale at newegg. I already have 6 and am ordering 2 others


You still are aware that their 4K speed doesn't necessarily increase right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I just think 4 Drives in Raid 0 is asking to loose data


Exactly ...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Still ... They sure aren't TLC but jesus did they drive me insane with how slow they are
> You still are aware that their 4K speed doesn't necessarily increase right?
> Exactly ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Still ... They sure aren't TLC but jesus did they drive me insane with how slow they are
> You still are aware that their 4K speed doesn't necessarily increase right?
> Exactly ...


Well if its what you think.
You do know that raid 10 is basically a raid 0 and a raid 1 put together so you can use both speed and reliability in case something happens? So basically you know I won't gain any speed but security from doubling the drives from 4 to 8 right?


----------



## GENXLR

Dave, I'm a Tad confused about what you are saying o.o?

Also if whoever can't fix their socket, I may be able to repair it via Hot air station, I just found my coils for it.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*
> 
> Hey guys, Have you ever bend your socket by accident?
> 
> My rampage has 1 pin bends after remove cpu, How can I fix it?


One pin is easy to fix, just take a pin or a flat and small screwdriver and place it in the right place.

My RIIIE died because i had almost a quarter of the socket pins bent, and like 6 were ripped









It lasted for like a year like that though.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

I used a sewing needle, since you can get fairly long ones to fix pins. I accidentally got cotton in the socket from a qtip, and needed it out without damaging the pins, and a long sewing needle was the easiest and most ergonomic thing I had.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> I used a sewing needle, since you can get fairly long ones to fix pins. I accidentally got cotton in the socket from a qtip, and needed it out without damaging the pins, and a long sewing needle was the easiest and most ergonomic thing I had.


Yeah I used that one too to straighten the pins... It worked quite well on a LGA 771 motherboard


----------



## Kana-Maru

*ATTN: Trondster, shaolin95. DAVID-PC*

You guys have been

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg

Welcome to the dark side. If I forgot to add anyone please let me know.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Well if its what you think.
> You do know that raid 10 is basically a raid 0 and a raid 1 put together so you can use both speed and reliability in case something happens? So basically you know I won't gain any speed but security from doubling the drives from 4 to 8 right?


I was talking about 4K speed not really increasing from a single drive to any drive config


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

I was wondering if any of you guys have a spare hex core laying around? Even something like a L series.

Im not thread begging, but I wanted to ask the club before opening a classified.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> I was wondering if any of you guys have a spare hex core laying around? Even something like a L series.
> 
> Im not thread begging, but I wanted to ask the club before opening a classified.


sry i sold my two x5650 for dirt cheap to two members here lol


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> I was wondering if any of you guys have a spare hex core laying around? Even something like a L series.
> 
> Im not thread begging, but I wanted to ask the club before opening a classified.


Sure I'll sell you one, after Christmas.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> sry i sold my two x5650 for dirt cheap to two members here lol


No worries! I saw your ads!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Sure I'll sell you one, after Christmas.


That might work, and youre the closest. What do you have out of curiosity?


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> sry i sold my two x5650 for dirt cheap to two members here lol
> 
> 
> 
> No worries! I saw your ads!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Sure I'll sell you one, after Christmas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That might work, and youre the closest. What do you have out of curiosity?
Click to expand...

I'll replace my 5650's with 5680's or 5690's after Christmas


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I'll replace my 5650's with 5680's or 5690's after Christmas


That might work out perfect!


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Anyone got a spare x58 board for cheap around? preferably ATX. Finally found my 960 and the OCN marketplace is microscopic these days.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I've used it myself, works fine?


sorry, i'm jsut a bit apprehensive based on all the information i was able to dig up it doesn't look good but, maybe having a xeon makes all the difference other than that it looks like a bios limitation and bound to windows only.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> does the P6T Deluxe have VT-D or is it dependent on the CPU? IF the CPU would a xeon do the trick?
> 
> https://communities.intel.com/thread/28389
> 
> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/xen/users/187057
> 
> Does any one know what IDE controller it uses? is it a JMB363?
> 
> EDIT: Found an answer!!!
> 
> http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/VTd_HowTo
> 
> any one know where to find the modded bios or how to mod the latest bio for Xeon support AND VT-D? I use OSX and Linux on top of windows so if do this upgrade i'd it would be really nice to have VT-D.


The P6T Deluxe has a Marvel 88SE6111 IDE controller. Works fine for my IDE DVD drive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> ? My P6T original has VT-d support with the X5650...


Did you have to do anything to get it to work? It doesn't show up in CPU-Z for me (P6T Deluxe).


----------



## Eebobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Anyone got a spare x58 board for cheap around? preferably ATX. Finally found my 960 and the OCN marketplace is microscopic these days.


You just missed a gigabyte oc board with a 980x and win 7 for $425 for the package and some accessories and I was thinking about jumping on it but It sold fast. I am selling my p6t se to my friend as a package deal as a built computer as well but if he bails out on me I might sell it soon cause I have a bunch of memory and spare parts around and I want the next big nvidia card that comes out so funds are needed


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> The P6T Deluxe has a Marvel 88SE6111 IDE controller. Works fine for my IDE DVD drive.
> Did you have to do anything to get it to work? It doesn't show up in CPU-Z for me (P6T Deluxe).


thank you for the info sir!!!!

it's more to do with with finding a kext for the IDE controller and making sure it can be made to work in OSX. So i can do some research on that now thanks to you.


----------



## jetpak12

Ah cool, glad to help.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> You just missed a gigabyte oc board with a 980x and win 7 for $425 for the package and some accessories and I was thinking about jumping on it but It sold fast. I am selling my p6t se to my friend as a package deal as a built computer as well but if he bails out on me I might sell it soon cause I have a bunch of memory and spare parts around and I want the next big nvidia card that comes out so funds are needed


I saw that deal.
I'm not really looking for an OC board, and certainly not a whole package








And bit too rich for my blood.
Need a simple board, at least 3 PCIe 16x slots, spaced just like your P6T SE board.
Ive been trying to find a 775 board to do the same, I just happened to find my i7 960 today.
One thing is for sure; the OCN marketplace is small - I've contacted a mod about it.


----------



## GENXLR

Uhh, the VT-d worked for me out of box. So i don't recall making modifications. I may have and forgot, o.o

On a side note, I have a few Non-oc-able spare X58 boards but thats it.

Also have a few Asus 775 boards, just simple P5GC/1333MX boards, sorry


----------



## Eebobb

Yea it is kinda small and I bet one reason is the rep you have to have to even make a listing and sell or trade. Just have to wait and see hope you get some luck and if my friend bails I'll be sure to PM you if something doesn't pop up


----------



## GENXLR

-Shoutout to Skorpn, the ASUS P6T survived and now has 3 memory channels, I've put the machine together best i could, new issue, well, i have to find ram for the machine, and a GPU, currently it has a old ATI X1650-

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102086

*cries*

bad news, I was wrong, I appear to still be missing a channel........ So the machine isn't capable of Tripple channel still









With that said, I guess I'm buying a new board...... lol, thats a joke, I guess I'm retiring the spare rig.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> -Shoutout to Skorpn, the ASUS P6T survived and now has 3 memory channels, I've put the machine together best i could, new issue, well, i have to find ram for the machine, and a GPU, currently it has a old ATI X1650-
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102086
> 
> *cries*
> 
> bad news, I was wrong, I appear to still be missing a channel........ So the machine isn't capable of Tripple channel still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that said, I guess I'm buying a new board...... lol, thats a joke, I guess I'm retiring the spare rig.


Noooooo








Is it possible the IMC was damaged?
I was really hoping that fix would work. What do you think it could be?

On another note, in my tired state this morning I managed to fry on of my GTX470's...
Full ******.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Noooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible the IMC was damaged?
> I was really hoping that fix would work. What do you think it could be?
> 
> On another note, in my tired state this morning I managed to fry on of my GTX470's...
> Full ******.


Yeah I agree, try with another CPU...

And oh nooo! Well there's some 470s in the marketplace.. Or maybe you subconsciously did it so you could upgrade!


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Yeah I agree, try with another CPU...
> 
> And oh nooo! Well there's some 470s in the marketplace.. Or maybe you subconsciously did it so you could upgrade!


Well, I would go nab another 470 but I just spent 90$ on two of the below 775 motherboards last night since I couldn't find a 1366 board.



I have two more 470's, a 480, and the 295's. Really dont need to upgrade, my monitor resolutions are too small for any more power :/
Trying to contact Galaxy on the topic now, hopefully they elevate me to a high tech so I can repair on my own.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH*
> 
> Well, I would go nab another 470 but I just spent 90$ on two of the below 775 motherboards last night since I couldn't find a 1366 board.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw an EP45 board on [H] for $55. But why go to 775 unless you just like over clocking with ln2?
> 
> I have two more 470's, a 480, and the 295's. Really dont need to upgrade, my monitor resolutions are too small for any more power :/
> Trying to contact Galaxy on the topic now, hopefully they elevate me to a high tech so I can repair on my own.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> I saw an EP45 board on [H] for $55. But why go to 775 unless you just like over clocking with ln2?


Because I have quite a few 775 chips, and most EP45 boards with a PCIe 16x layout like the P35 board above aren't the ones that go for 55$.
Plus they were 38$ each.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Anyone have unbuffered ECC? I have some registered ECC that I can't use, so if any of you guys have server boards let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## GENXLR

i Could try the registered ECC in a spare rig.

Also i confirmed, my Spare P6T is the culprit. The CPU is the one thats i've been using working for days on end, right before i finally got my X5650.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> i Could try the registered ECC in a spare rig.
> 
> Also i confirmed, my Spare P6T is the culprit. The CPU is the one thats i've been using working for days on end, right before i finally got my X5650.


I couldn't get it to work with any of my rigs, but if you want it just let me know!

And man that's junk, but props to }SkOrPn--' for trying to fix it! The work he did was good!


----------



## GENXLR

yeah, Skorpn rules all XD

I may take another looks, Probably something else stupid is wrong now too, with my luck, a cpu pin broke off.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> I couldn't get it to work with any of my rigs, but if you want it just let me know!
> 
> And man that's junk, but props to }SkOrPn--' for trying to fix it! The work he did was good!


Thats what I said the other day... RDIMM wont work on anything else than server class boards. X58 mobos won't be able to run it... so far anyone that tried never got Registered DIMMs to work on a normal X58 board and even the WS board made by asus say in its manual it doesnt support it









I tried many brands, speeds, in both my Asus and eVGA boards plus searched the net and 1 answer that kept popping was non server class X58 boards can't seem to support RDIMMs


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Thats what I said the other day... RDIMM wont work on anything else than server class boards. X58 mobos won't be able to run it... so far anyone that tried never got Registered DIMMs to work on a normal X58 board and even the WS board made by asus say in its manual it doesnt support it


Lesson learned!


----------



## GENXLR

What size ram, my R710 could use some new ram XD


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Lesson learned!


I just try to save some folks some cash before its spent and mistakes are made







I was talking about it with Sk0rpn-- a couple weeks ago if I recall


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> What size ram, my R710 could use some new ram XD


Its 3x4gb. Its this kit right here http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16820139269
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I just try to save some folks some cash before its spent and mistakes are made


I got refunded, so I had some extra PayPal monies. So I'm not too upset.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> bad news, I was wrong, I appear to still be missing a channel........ So the machine isn't capable of Tripple channel still


Ahh, that really sucks, sorry to hear that man. I promise you all three traces beeped out perfectly showing zero resistance directly from the red slot to beyond the trace damage, several times in a row. So, I suspect the little jumper wires can not handle any force from the heatsinks mounting foot being applied onto the pcb so close to the damage. The amount of solder that traces will accept when they are that thin is just not enough to grab the wires firmly enough to handle any sort of pcb flex or pressure. And I doubt its worth trying again just because what if something else is wrong somewhere inside the layered PCB? Somehow I doubt that its a pcb issue though and more willing to assume that the mounting/flexing of PCB during installation etc caused the tiny wires to let go of their solder.

I still think I can fix it though, I have one more option that I think will work better, but I have to order a specialty wire product in order to try it. Probably not worth trying it again though. Sorry man I tried I really really did...


----------



## GENXLR

No worries. This board will go back to storage i guess, our new problem is 1366 boards have risen in price, anyone find me a good auction or deal on an oc-able 1366 board with oc support and allowing xeons?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> No worries. This board will go back to storage i guess, our new problem is 1366 boards have risen in price, anyone find me a good auction or deal on an oc-able 1366 board with oc support and allowing xeons?


I REALLY wanted to see that thing working. Lol, I gave up an entire Sunday of my time prepping that thing and planning out the repair strategy. That is twice today I got really bad news...


----------



## GENXLR

Hmmmm, I could attempt my own repairs, but i don't have good hand precision anylonger. I'll see if i can find my soldering CNC stuff. I can't tell, my socket could have been damaged.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Hmmmm, I could attempt my own repairs, but i don't have good hand precision anylonger. I'll see if i can find my soldering CNC stuff. I can't tell, my socket could have been damaged.


No, that could not be it. The traces were gonzo regardless, so it still has to be the traces I'm pretty sure of it. Unless, you were never using the RED slots to begin with. If that is the case then we tried to repair the wrong thing, lol. I never tested to see if the circuits went to the 2nd or 3rd red ram slots as I was only looking for a test location.

What would happen if you used all three black slots ONLY? Or two black slots and one red slot etc? Those traces did not go to the black slots, at least not the first one as I tested every pin on the first black slot. And I didn't think of testing every pin on all 6 slots as that's thousands of pins and that would be nuts to do with a eye loupe for hours on end. Your eye lid can't blink proper when your wearing that thing in your eye socket, haha...

For the heck of it you should try different memory combinations because I think the only slot affected was the second RED slot, closest to cpu, and nothing else. Maybe all three channels on B are OK?


----------



## GENXLR

I mean the CPU socket, It's possible shipping hurt a pin and we never knew it. I'll try some Configs, be back soon!


----------



## smartdroid

Anyone here have feedback on the EVGA SLI LE board?

I know it needs to be modded to accept 2 qpi cpu's but does it clocks well? my Asus P6T V2 is having a hard time dealing with higher blck


----------



## GENXLR

what blck is your P6T deluxe stopping at? My P6T deluxe seems to go right through the 200's


----------



## smartdroid

It wont post after 223blck.


----------



## DaveLT

223 is fairly amazing already.


----------



## smartdroid

I've seen a fair amount of people running 4.6 ghz of a x5650....i cant even get 4.5ghz.


----------



## GENXLR

I can't get 4Ghz on my X5650, thats not your board :/


----------



## smartdroid

Why not?!



If i set my multiplier to 22 it posts @4.6GHz no problem


----------



## jetpak12

Has anyone in this thread topped 223 MHz on the BCLK? I think most users here are in the 200-210-ish range. I can't get past 211 on mine.

I'm not sure what a common OC for the BCLK is, but 223 sounds high to me. Just curious because I wouldn't want to get another motherboard only to find out that one won't go much higher either.

Also - no posts in this thread for 2 days? I'm shocked.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I think 211 is quite common for a max BCLK. However, it is different for most boards. I think I was once told that the Asus Rampage boards were good for 215, and in fact that is the highest I have ever gotten mine. So, imo 211 is not uncommon to be a max and I've seen others here not get any where near that. I'd be happy with 211 as that is one hell of a decent overclock over a base of 133.


----------



## Daxx123

Join Club!

X5660 @ 4.4GHz

http://valid.x86.fr/5x47np

Thanks!
Daxx123


----------



## TrueBlue

When are you going to update the main post with new members (including myself) Kana Maru?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Sorry if I forgot to add you during my last update. My last update was 11/30/14 [5 days ago]. I'll try to get you guys added tonight or this weekend. I have a lot going on. I'll be sure to go back through and make sure I don't miss anyone. Just in case I do miss you please feel free to post and let me know after I update the membership list.


----------



## ried16

so the rampage ii gene i bought was a dud. got a refund though and im looking at some evga boards. i see there are several 132-BL-E758's listed in the memberlist. my question is will all revisions work for the x5670? the reason i ask is i've seen some people saying early revisions need a pcb mod to work with x series zeons then i've heard other people say no it will work without mod.


----------



## Eebobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Has anyone in this thread topped 223 MHz on the BCLK? I think most users here are in the 200-210-ish range. I can't get past 211 on mine.
> 
> I'm not sure what a common OC for the BCLK is, but 223 sounds high to me. Just curious because I wouldn't want to get another motherboard only to find out that one won't go much higher either.
> 
> Also - no posts in this thread for 2 days? I'm shocked.


I hit 230 bclk but don't know if it's the board of chip that can't go further


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> It wont post after 223blck.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> I've seen a fair amount of people running 4.6 ghz of a x5650....i cant even get 4.5ghz.


I had my x56502 225 bclk(went up to 240 or 250 max) before i took it apart to be rebuilt in a new case. My issue was turbo wasnt working properly so i wasn't getting the extra multi. Many people here seem to disagree with the following:

I had to up my PCIE clock to get a post. I went from 100 - 105 - 110 - 115. Pretty sure i only needed 105/110 in my case. I only went up to 115 to see how far it would go.

Again, many folks believe there is no reason to do this in this thread. So i am not suggesting you try it but sharing my experience with my EVGA board. It's one of the reasons i took a break from this thread, everyone has different limits they are willing to push. Good luck.









My post in this thread about this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/2690#post_23120149


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> so the rampage ii gene i bought was a dud. got a refund though and im looking at some evga boards. i see there are several 132-BL-E758's listed in the memberlist. my question is will all revisions work for the x5670? the reason i ask is i've seen some people saying early revisions need a pcb mod to work with x series zeons then i've heard other people say no it will work without mod.


Here's a list for Evga mobo's that support -EP Xeon's & the minimum Rev. required to run them.

E757 - Rev. 1.1
E758 - Rev. 1.2
E760 - Rev. 1.1
E762 - Rev. 1.1
E767 - All
E768 - All

Most of the Rev. 1.0 boards do need a hard mod in order to use -EP Xeons.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> I had my x56502 225 bclk(went up to 240 or 250 max) before i took it apart to be rebuilt in a new case. My issue was turbo wasnt working properly so i wasn't getting the extra multi. Many people here seem to disagree with the following:
> 
> I had to up my PCIE clock to get a post. I went from 100 - 105 - 110 - 115. Pretty sure i only needed 105/110 in my case. I only went up to 115 to see how far it would go.
> 
> Again, many folks believe there is no reason to do this in this thread. So i am not suggesting you try it but sharing my experience with my EVGA board. It's one of the reasons i took a break from this thread, everyone has different limits they are willing to push. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post in this thread about this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/2690#post_23120149


thanks. i got a new case, ssd hdd, water cooler, memory,video card,power supply sittin here waitin for a board and it's drivin me crazy.


----------



## DR4G00N

I guess I won't be putting in my Xeon till early January







. But, at least it will be in a badass Evga X58 4-Way SLI Classified (So many Pci-e slots!!)


----------



## ried16

heres what i'm looking at right now.

evga 132-bl-e758 rev 1.2, 30 day warrenty, doesnt sya it was tested. $130.00
asus p6t deluxe tested 14 day return. $199.00
msi x58 platinum sli tested, 14 day return.

which one should i go with?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> heres what i'm looking at right now.
> 
> evga 132-bl-e758 rev 1.2, 30 day warrenty, doesnt sya it was tested. $130.00
> asus p6t tested 14 day return. $199.00
> msi x58 platinum sli tested, 14 day return.
> 
> which one should i go with?


The E758 is the best board of those you listed (It has the best VRM & heatsink) and has a good price too, I'd definitely go for that one.


----------



## TrueBlue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> heres what i'm looking at right now.
> 
> evga 132-bl-e758 rev 1.2, 30 day warrenty, doesnt sya it was tested. $130.00
> asus p6t deluxe tested 14 day return. $199.00
> msi x58 platinum sli tested, 14 day return.
> 
> which one should i go with?


Where are you sourcing the 1366 boards from?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueBlue*
> 
> Where are you sourcing the 1366 boards from?


^ probably ebay lol


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueBlue*
> 
> Where are you sourcing the 1366 boards from?


ebay. where else should i look?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> ebay. where else should i look?


Try your local craigslist, I picked up an EVGA FTW3 for 60$, just missed a SR-2 with 2 x5650 1000w PSU I think it had 24gb ram all for 600$ in a case.
I have seen at least 2 Asus sabertooth go for 100-125$ but they were an hour drive away and they would not ship.
It is worth a look.

Also on ebay search for Asus p6t and boards will pop up that will not if you search for x58 or 1366 motherboards.
Search for boards by name, like, classified3 FTW3 SLi3 and so on.
Also I have seen boards under the search for intel 920, 930,940.... cpu, boards will show up with cpus that not many people see.
920 combo and so on too.


----------



## smartdroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> I had my x56502 225 bclk(went up to 240 or 250 max) before i took it apart to be rebuilt in a new case. My issue was turbo wasnt working properly so i wasn't getting the extra multi. Many people here seem to disagree with the following:
> 
> I had to up my PCIE clock to get a post. I went from 100 - 105 - 110 - 115. Pretty sure i only needed 105/110 in my case. I only went up to 115 to see how far it would go.
> 
> Again, many folks believe there is no reason to do this in this thread. So i am not suggesting you try it but sharing my experience with my EVGA board. It's one of the reasons i took a break from this thread, everyone has different limits they are willing to push. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post in this thread about this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/2690#post_23120149


As soon as i can i will give this a try, honestly i had read about this before but never thought it could make such a big difference.


----------



## TrueBlue

So is it fair to say that the W3580 has the best single thread performance and performance per core than any other X58 cpu, given that it is the equivalent of the i7 975x?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueBlue*
> 
> So is it fair to say that the W3580 has the best single thread performance and performance per core than any other X58 cpu, given that it is the equivalent of the i7 975x?


W3690/X5690

And also, Gulftown actually gets a slight IPC increase over Gainestown. AAND it's a lot less power hungry even with 50% moar coarz and similar clocks


----------



## UltraVert

Stock for the time being

I'd love to join, it was your post OP that caused me to make the jump from my 920! I had already sold myself on a 5820K sometime next year but felt this platform had a lot of life left... honestly I waited a very long time to afford a UD7 and just got it in 2012, wasn't ready to let it go either!


----------



## pipes

Why can't take 4 ghz of uncore with my x5650?
It's a problem of microcpucode?


----------



## Trondster

The uncore is usually a bit over 2GHz - a 4GHz uncore is severely overclocked. Try reducing the Uncore - the minimum is 1.5x the memory multiplier.


----------



## Kana-Maru

*ATTN: Daxx123 and UltraVert*

You both have been
http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg

Oh and TrueBlue you were added 2 weeks and 3 days ago:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/3020#post_23172024


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> Why can't take 4 ghz of uncore with my x5650?
> It's a problem of microcpucode?


Dude wat
4GHz is an insane amount of uncore


----------



## Daxx123

My X5660 just keeps getting better! Rock stable at 4.4GHz, now I just took it to 4.6GHz and it's working! I can't believe it. Not sure how stable it is yet, but I'm happy with 4.4GHz, so dropping down if necessary is okay!
















Absolute BEST upgrade I have ever performed and my X58 system is still working strong after 5 years.

http://valid.x86.fr/g6a331

Daxx123


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Dude wat
> 4GHz is an insane amount of uncore


It's double of memory frequency?
Now I use 3.8 ghz of uncore


----------



## smartdroid

On 32nm isnt double..it's 1.5X

You have a very good chip for sure I've tried 4GHz once and got a bios checksum error









Now running 3.3GHz and 2200 mhz memory...under 1.3V on qpi voltage.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> On 32nm isnt double..it's 1.5X
> 
> You have a very good chip for sure I've tried 4GHz once and got a bios checksum error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now running 3.3GHz and 2200 mhz memory...under 1.3V on qpi voltage.


My system turn on but restart immediatly and restore default clocks


----------



## pipes

my system work with 1,35 qpi and ram to 1,6 volt
uncore to 3800 and ram to 2000 mhz cpu to 4.4 ghz


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> My system turn on but restart immediatly and restore default clocks


Because it won't POST at those speeds.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Because it won't POST at those speeds.


Because at 4 ghz uncore I don't know my system wan't post, maybe it's a limitation of this cpu, I have read a problem with micro cpucode, in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-full-review-discussion-comparison-to-x79-high-end-cpus-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside-longest-post-ever/1510#post_22760916
the post number: 1510 say that cpucode have problem and not to do work my cpu with uncore at 4 ghz


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> Because at 4 ghz uncore I don't know my system wan't post, maybe it's a limitation of this cpu, I have read a problem with micro cpucode, in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-full-review-discussion-comparison-to-x79-high-end-cpus-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside-longest-post-ever/1510#post_22760916
> the post number: 1510 say that cpucode have problem and not to do work my cpu with uncore at 4 ghz


It is not. If the microcode truly has a problem then you wouldn't be getting past POST _at all_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I think 211 is quite common for a max BCLK. However, it is different for most boards. I think I was once told that the Asus Rampage boards were good for 215, and in fact that is the highest I have ever gotten mine. So, imo 211 is not uncommon to be a max and I've seen others here not get any where near that. I'd be happy with 211 as that is one hell of a decent overclock over a base of 133.


Dood. I have some news so incredible that will make you see X99 as absolutely unworthy

On the left M6e is on the M.2 socket on the X99 platform, Right is M6e on a ASUS "Hyper M.2" PCIE M.2 converter card on my X58 (I also tested X99 on the converter card and they were close between M.2 and on the Hyper M.2)


And no the difference is not related to different versions of CDM. Here is the test with a blank M6e on the X58


----------



## pipes

And what's problem if is not of cpucode?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> And what's problem if is not of cpucode?


It's not a problem, it's just a limit of these CPUs. You don't need the uncore that high anyway.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It is not. If the microcode truly has a problem then you wouldn't be getting past POST _at all_
> Dood. I have some news so incredible that will make you see X99 as absolutely unworthy
> 
> The M6e is on the M.2 socket on the X99 platform, Right is M6e on a ASUS "ultra M.2" PCIE M.2 converter card on my X58 (I also tested X99 on the converter card and they were too close)
> 
> 
> And no the difference is not related to different versions of CDM. Here is the test with a blank M6e on the X58


Which one is x99? And which one is on your x58?

Yeah, those images seem like they are on the same system, lol. I guess next gen or the gen after that will need to be better for me to spend the doh.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Which one is x99? And which one is on your x58?
> 
> Yeah, those images seem like they are on the same system, lol. I guess next gen or the gen after that will need to be better for me to spend the doh.


Left X99, Right X58

X99 was a X99-Pro but that had issues with OC-ing so I sent it back to them and they will be sending a R5E. YAY.
Apart from the lower 4K score with QD somehow the M6e performs better. I re ran the M6e performance tests on the X99 Pro back and forth and that is the absolute maximum score

I really am baffled. Even the access time for the X58 is better despite being on the IOH. Read access time does not appear because it fails with a "unable to access drive 0" or something among the lines.


----------



## jetpak12

Very cool results DaveLT!









I take it the 'ASUS "ultra M.2" PCIE M.2 converter card' is an PCIe card?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Very cool results DaveLT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it the 'ASUS "ultra M.2" PCIE M.2 converter card' is an PCIe card?


It's actually the ASUS Hyper M.2 converter card included in the X99 Pro motherboard box.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Left X99, Right X58
> 
> X99 was a X99-Pro but that had issues with OC-ing so I sent it back to them and they will be sending a R5E. YAY.
> Apart from the lower 4K score with QD somehow the M6e performs better. I re ran the M6e performance tests on the X99 Pro back and forth and that is the absolute maximum score
> 
> I really am baffled. Even the access time for the X58 is better despite being on the IOH. Read access time does not appear because it fails with a "unable to access drive 0" or something among the lines.


Well that post of yours needs to be bookmarked for future trolls, absolutely sure of that now. I just wish you had the PCIe RAID card you showed me the other day, lol. That had over 200K 4K random writes, which blows my brain to smithereens. THAT should be about as snappy as a OS can get running on that thing.

EDIT: By the way were the system clocks much different?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I will probably wait for the next generation of M.2 PCIe Express cards though. Specifically one based on NVMe and is raided either 2x or 4x and with at least a PCIe x4 connector. I want 200-300K 4K random writes and at least double my current reads. Not sure if something like that will ever exist though.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Well that post of yours needs to be bookmarked for future trolls, absolutely sure of that now. I just wish you had the PCIe RAID card you showed me the other day, lol. That had over 200K 4K random writes, which blows my brain to smithereens. THAT should be about as snappy as a OS can get running on that thing.
> 
> EDIT: By the way were the system clocks much different?


Both were 3.6GHz. Not like that is going to make any difference because inherently the X99 is definitely faster clock for clock and the stupid X99 Pro wouldn't overclock wouldn't crashing 1 sec after the windows orb comes up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I will probably wait for the next generation of M.2 PCIe Express cards though. Specifically one based on NVMe and is raided either 2x or 4x and with at least a PCIe x4 connector. I want 200-300K 4K random writes and at least double my current reads. Not sure if something like that will ever exist though.


Yea, no. Maybe a next gen Plextor SSD that uses 2 x4 versions of the M6e?







(Double the controllers and double the chips of course)
For the moment I'll just stick to the M6e.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Yea, no. Maybe a next gen Plextor SSD that uses 2 x4 versions of the M6e?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Double the controllers and double the chips of course)
> For the moment I'll just stick to the M6e.


Dave, do you know if NVMe will even be stripe able? The max theoretical speeds for current PCIe NVMe M.2 is 10Gb/s and 305 kIOP/s. That is assuming a x2 PCIe card is being used to its fullest potential. I am OK with this IF it is actually working at those speeds. However at 4 lanes it jumps to 20Gb/s and 610k IOP/s max, so real speeds should be able to hit what I want, which is half of its max.

Thanks man for the treats. Keep up the tests bud as this stuff is awesome news.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Dave, do you know if NVMe will even be stripe able? The max theoretical speeds for current PCIe NVMe M.2 is 10Gb/s and 305 kIOP/s. That is assuming a x2 PCIe card is being used to its fullest potential. I am OK with this IF it is actually working at those speeds. However at 4 lanes it jumps to 20Gb/s and 610k IOP/s max, so real speeds should be able to hit what I want, which is half of its max.
> 
> Thanks man for the treats. Keep up the tests bud as this stuff is awesome news.


The plextor supports RAID 0/1 on M.2 LOL. Great firmware from Plextor.

IOP/s don't scale with transfer speed







And IIRC Plextor says the M6e is limited by the x2 connection or the controller. Maybe both.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

So when trying to find my maximum RAM speed, I started getting a loud static, crackling sound from my headphones when windows was booting. Freaked me out. The system wasn't stable anyway so I stopped trying to go higher. Made it to 2154Mhz stable, with a BCLK of 216.


----------



## TrueBlue

http://www.overclock.net/t/1300766/super-pi-32m-4ghz-efficiency-challenge

How come no X58 Xeons on the charts? Get onto it guys!


----------



## Kana-Maru

It's a horrible test to run for comparisons. The platform is bogged down [thanks intel]. I won't say much, but I prefer wPrime 32m \ 1024m for comparisons. Super pi and wPrime are night and day. Wprime does a better job to show a comparison.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueBlue*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1300766/super-pi-32m-4ghz-efficiency-challenge
> 
> How come no X58 Xeons on the charts? Get onto it guys!




I'll pass thanks


----------



## bill1024

Has anyone here put a xeon 56xx in AN EVGA 757 board without the mod being done?
What happens, does it post at all and just not run right?

Also Any one have a SLI3 rev 1, I was under the impression as per EVGA site SLI3, FTW3 and classified 3 support Xeons natively.
Any one know of a mod for the SLI3 rev1 boards?
Any one have that board and a xeon with no mod that is working perfectly?

Thanks.
Bill


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Has anyone here put a xeon 56xx in AN EVGA 757 board without the mod being done?
> What happens, does it post at all and just not run right?
> 
> Also Any one have a SLI3 rev 1, I was under the impression as per EVGA site SLI3, FTW3 and classified 3 support Xeons natively.
> Any one know of a mod for the SLI3 rev1 boards?
> Any one have that board and a xeon with no mod that is working perfectly?
> 
> Thanks.
> Bill


I tried my X5650 in my non-modded E757 Rev 1.0, didn't work, it gave an FF error code. Rev 1.1 & 1.2 will run Xeons without a mod though.

The SLI3 will support -EP Xeons natively no matter the revision, so no mod is required. Just make sure you have the latest bios installed.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

I'm now running an X5650 in an SLI3. What you need to do is to pull the battery, detaching the PSU cable / flipping the switch to shut off power to the motherboard for some 30 minutes. This method has worked for me and helped resolve an intermittent memory issue at boot. You may also need to update your BIOS, although the EVGA support page reads that a BIOS update is only required for Gulftowns, i.e. the i7 9**X CPU series.


----------



## michelvw

Hello Everyone,

I've purchased a xeon 5650 to fit on my Sabertooth x58 motherboard as soon as I read about the ability to do so on X58 motherboards! Only cost me 60euro 
I was going to buy a 4790k or 5820k setup (coming from i7 950) but this will save me a lot of money! How well do you think will it compare to those processors?
I do quite a lot of photoshop/illustrator work as wel as 3DS max rendering, so this 6 core will be very welcome for my needs.

Now I'd like to overclock this little xeon beast to unleash it's full potential, does anybody have some guides and/or advice on how to do so?
It would be my first time overclocking so any help would be really useful...
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Warlord_Link

Just receive new board EVGA classified 3 and put out rampage III extreme. By far, I really love EVGA board more than Asus for x58 series.

With my W3680, I could do 24/7 with 4.1 Ghz with 1.24v.









http://img.ihere.org


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*
> 
> Just receive new board EVGA classified 3 and put out rampage III extreme. By far, I really love EVGA board more than Asus for x58 series.
> 
> With my W3680, I could do 24/7 with 4.1 Ghz with 1.24v.


Thats cool, but what happened to your other boards?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Are there any Xeons for this chipset that support DDR3 1600 multi by default without overclocking?


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Are there any Xeons for this chipset that support DDR3 1600 multi by default without overclocking?


W3680 does.


----------



## Warlord_Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*
> 
> Just receive new board EVGA classified 3 and put out rampage III extreme. By far, I really love EVGA board more than Asus for x58 series.
> 
> With my W3680, I could do 24/7 with 4.1 Ghz with 1.24v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cool, but what happened to your other boards?
Click to expand...

I kept them as spare board. Addicted to x58 haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Are there any Xeons for this chipset that support DDR3 1600 multi by default without overclocking?


W3680, I push 6 slots ram to 1866Mhz without any bclk overclock.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*
> 
> I kept them as spare board. Addicted to x58 haha.
> 
> W3680, I push 6 slots ram to 1866Mhz without any bclk overclock.


gotcha!

I want to sell my spare, but I dont want to at the same time...

On another note, has anyone tried out one of these boards?

Theyre pretty cheap, like $125, EATX, 2P, and is pretty easy to hackintosh from what I have read....

Like a poor man SR-2 haha!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*
> 
> W3680, I push 6 slots ram to 1866Mhz without any bclk overclock.


If only they weren't so pricey. Maybe one will popup on craigslist for cheap.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> gotcha!
> 
> I want to sell my spare, but I dont want to at the same time...
> 
> On another note, has anyone tried out one of these boards?
> 
> Theyre pretty cheap, like $125, EATX, 2P, and is pretty easy to hackintosh from what I have read....
> 
> Like a poor man SR-2 haha!


I don't think SuperMicro can be called a poor mans board. Chances are it has no overclocking features, just a very solid and reliable motherboard. Id use it for sure if I had two of these xeons. If I wanted a SuperMicro for a single Xeon it would be this... However, I cant afford SuperMicro branded stuff.

I wonder if that dual socket board will run with only one CPU?


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I don't think SuperMicro can be called a poor mans board. Chances are it has no overclocking features, just a very solid and reliable motherboard. Id use it for sure if I had two of these xeons. If I wanted a SuperMicro for a single Xeon it would be this... However, I cant afford SuperMicro branded stuff.
> 
> I wonder if that dual socket board will run with only one CPU?


I know SM boards are expensive and awesome server boards, but Im talking about how cheap they are now









And YES they do support one CPU, I am currently reading the manual, I am thinking about building in one of these, but alas, I have no need for a 2p rig... but its so cheap compared to X58 boards.
I do want to make an editing rig for my older brother in the future...

Also I just looked on ebay, and I think my favorite seller for x5650s isnt selling them anymore, and the prices have jumped again and are now in the $90 range... eek
I wonder if it is just artificial inflation from the holidays, or the supply of the CPUs is diminishing... In any case I might have to stock up on a couple of these chips.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Now the question would be, would it fit in my small ATX case I use for the Home Server? LOL, it looks WAY too big for my ATX case.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Now the question would be, would it fit in my small ATX case I use for the Home Server? LOL, it looks WAY too big for my ATX case.


Its listed as an EATX board @ 12" x 13" (30.5cm x 33cm)

That would be 3in and some leftover longer than a standard ATX board, my empty C70 would fit it, it would cover the rubber grommets though!


----------



## smartdroid

Look for HP Z800 Workstation Motherboard, you can buy a brand new one for that price...some hacking required to make it fit a standard case and also have proprietary atx connectors but it's new and has the same 5520 chipset









Dualies are a blast


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah not bad.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-HP-Z800-Workstation-LGA-1366-Motherboard-576202-001-/230658365549


----------



## smartdroid

This one is better









http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HP-Z800-Workstation-System-Motherboard-Main-Board-460838-002-576202-001-/231388015383?pt=Motherboards&hash=item35dfcceb17

Look here if you're interested..

http://andybrown.me.uk/wk/2014/11/01/z800/


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

The z800 seems too much of a hassle because of the connectors. But if you buy a whole system, those things are nice!!

I would stick to the SM and its plug and play, its smaller as well. But it only has a single pcie...


----------



## smartdroid

The connectors are not too much of a hassle
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.30.gZGz0F&id=40589333743&ns=1&abbucket=8#detail

But i agree that SM it's the easier way...but you're buying a ticking bomb


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> The connectors are not too much of a hassle
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.30.gZGz0F&id=40589333743&ns=1&abbucket=8#detail
> 
> But i agree that SM it's the easier way...but you're buying a ticking bomb


That's cool!

But why is the sm a time bomb?

And I wouldnt have any idea how to order from that site!


----------



## smartdroid

ahaha me neither, that's why I've made my own connectors but i plan on ordering that ones eventually









I've said it was a ticking bomb because it's probably an used and abused WS motherboard, that Z800 board it's brand new in the box...just my opinion.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> ahaha me neither, that's why I've made my own connectors but i plan on ordering that ones eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it was a ticking bomb because it's probably an used and abused WS motherboard, that Z800 board it's brand new in the box...just my opinion.


Oh! In that case that's a good price..

I think ordering from that site, they wouldn't ship to APO, and I I would guess shipping to Germany would be a fortune.

I would just buy a used Z800 on eBay since some of the sellers offer free shipping.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

EVGA FTW3 new for less then $250

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-desktop-motherboard-x58FTW-1366pins-with-USB3-0-support-L5520-L5639-cpu/1369217272.html

EDIT: Actually I have no idea if those are new or not...
EDIT2: Looks like the link changed to point to something else? Oh well, what ever...


----------



## Warlord_Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*
> 
> W3680, I push 6 slots ram to 1866Mhz without any bclk overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> If only they weren't so pricey. Maybe one will popup on craigslist for cheap.
Click to expand...

Ebay sell this very expensive, I got 3680 at $150 Shipped


----------



## smartdroid

Finally here!



Good looking board


----------



## loop16




----------



## GENXLR

Is there a reason people seem to dislike the Rampage II's and II's?


----------



## freakb18c1

X58 will be the most long lived socket







and best bang for the buck!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Is there a reason people seem to dislike the Rampage II's and II's?


I would say its too expensive for what you get these days. Sabertooth is nearly as good but like $100 less, no?


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I would say its too expensive for what you get these days. Sabertooth is nearly as good but like $100 less, no?


I dont know about more expensive, but the last RIIE that I saw for sale on the forums sold for $150 by ssnyder28 on [H], that guy was selling a ton of x58 boards and xeons, it was like a fire sale, but I didnt have money at the time to buy anything.

And you got my PM









Im wondering if you could fix those broken traces on that board, seeing as you did pretty good work on that P6T.

I am waiting on a reply from that seller because they said that they dont ship to APO. I have been wanting to build a Plex server for the house.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah, I am going off the last time I looked for my R3E, which was like $400 on ebay. I wouldn't pay that now, not for old tech, regardless of everything we know in this thread. lol

And apparently the trace repair did not work on that P6T. So, probably not going to try again without a tech station to check the repairs. One of the damaged traces is directly next to the CPU mounting hole. Fixing traces needs to be done in an area that will not get disturbed. The P6T traces were directly next to the mounting hole so as far as we know the pressure or flexing from the cpu sink may have broke the very thin layer of solder the traces were willing to hold. If I had installed the CPU heatsink to see if it breaks the trace repair, then the sink would be in the way of testing the circuit anyway. So, the only way to work on something like that is to have the means to test afterwards with a tech station or at least a spare case.

If it was my board and I had a case to mount it in I would give it a good try though.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I would say its too expensive for what you get these days. Sabertooth is nearly as good but like $100 less, no?


What Vcore are you using for 4.2ghz?
I changed my Sapphire board for Rampage III. went from not being able to using 200 blck, to being able to use 221blck.
Vcore requirements up till 4.2ghz are fine but beyond that it's really wanting me to juice it.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I settled onto 200x20 at 1.31v for now...


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I settled onto 200x20 at 1.31v for now...


Going to PM you.


----------



## GENXLR

Skorpn, your repairs were successful, during shipment, one pin for the DIMM0 channel was bent. It's now an issue of socket damage.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Skorpn, your repairs were successful, during shipment, one pin for the DIMM0 channel was bent. It's now an issue of socket damage.


Can you fix that? Just bend it back?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

OH? But you had a socket pin protector thingy in place. Yeah I called it a "thingy" lol, as I do not know what the official name for it is. Plus I wrapped it really really really good, much better then you did







(pls don't take offense to that as I'm just messing with ya playful like)

Crap, maybe all the bubble wrap broke it? I always wondered just how many times we could change out processors on these things before suffering problems. My R3E has only had the CPU swapped out three times now with no ill affect. I will be worried if I have to do it a 4th time, which may happen someday since I am eyeballing a W3680 for its replacement, lol.


----------



## GENXLR

Cpu socket cycles are rated for around 5-10 cycles before damage.

should I file a USPS claim? We DID insure it


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Cpu socket cycles are rated for around 5-10 cycles before damage.
> 
> should I file a USPS claim? We DID insure it


YES.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Cpu socket cycles are rated for around 5-10 cycles before damage.
> 
> should I file a USPS claim? We DID insure it


Wow, I never thought of that... Hmm, hell why not, maybe they will just hit the "YES" button without any argument or fight? But I think it would have been limited to $100 no?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

OK, no it was not insured, not for an amount that could replace it anyway. It was automatically insured for "up to" $50, at least when I shipped it back. It was only $3.30 extra for $175 of insurance though, which would have replaced the board.


----------



## GENXLR

ugh









well then the issue is, i need a new socket, so is it worth it to try and replace it? I would have to find out if our lab got the bga rework station or not.


----------



## Dotachin

Ship it again? lol


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> ugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well then the issue is, i need a new socket, so is it worth it to try and replace it? I would have to find out if our lab got the bga rework station or not.


Yeah whip out a BGA machine out of your hat







hahaha!

There is a guy that does socket replacements for $60, someone mentioned him and got a board fixed after buying a board with a messed up socket on ebay.


----------



## GENXLR

hmmmm idk what to do yet.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> hmmmm idk what to do yet.


There is nothing you can do. Other then try and fix the pin I guess. Sell the board "for parts or not working" then explain its problems. Maybe someone will give you $50 and put that towards another one...


----------



## GENXLR

Ugh.... I can't afford much of a new board yet


----------



## Warlord_Link

I have spare Rampage III extreme another 1 set with xeon will post in Ebay soon









Its time to clear some space for SR-2









Btw, CM Seidon 240M is good or not? I just got it for $60 shipped yesterday. Maybe it would help my W3680 touch 4.8 or 5.0 ghz?


----------



## GENXLR

RMIIIE, how much you looking to list/sell for?


----------



## Warlord_Link

I think I will sell it at $230 with shipping cost. It is including xeon W3550 cpu.

But I'm from South East Asia = =.

Maybe have to clear some more items haha. SR-2 is expensive.


----------



## GENXLR

Oh.... Hmmm, I might be intrested XD, Been meaning to replace my P6T, used to have a Foxconn bloodrage but it blew up with my 990X ES


----------



## alancsalt

35 rep is needed for an appraisal/wanted or for sale thread on OCN, and even then they can only be posted in the marketplace forum. I don't think you're allowed to post your own ebay links on OCN either, or sell there and here at the same time? (no cross listing allowed)


----------



## Warlord_Link

Nah, I don't have any plan to post link here and sell in here too. I respect the rules.


----------



## GENXLR

Is it fair enough to handle via PM?


----------



## alancsalt

Marketplace Rules

I believe rules say no....


----------



## loop16

http://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah229/loop330/Sigmatauiotagammamuiota3CC0tauupsilonpiomicronomicrontheta3CC0nuetasigmaf20_zpsbe0b3493.png
http://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah229/loop330/Sigmatauiotagammamuiota3CC0tauupsilonpiomicronomicrontheta3CC0nuetasigmaf19_zps63cad9e1.png
Here some benches from aida 64 ver.5, with x99 platform in them, with yellow color my platform [email protected], As you can see in cpu queen which shows cpu raw power xeon is second only to a dual socket 16 core rig, you can see whete x99 platform is, This in the reason i mention we have the same old improved nahalem architecture as(shady, ivy haswell end broadwell). I can not reading opinions mentioning westmere has any bottleneck to any gfx setup..........From x58 to x99 upgrade or throwing r money, AND of course Xeon is OCed BUT as you can see i7 990x as a reference to xeon is in the same frequency with i7 5820K and thei difference in score is so little whinch is insignificant


----------



## MK-Professor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I changed my Sapphire board for Rampage III. went from not being able to using 200 blck, to being able to use 221blck..


This have more to do with lack I believe. For example I have my P6T at 218 blck (maybe more I haven't try anything higher)


----------



## DR4G00N

Any of you guys have any experience with the Evga E762 & X56XX Xeons? What kind of overclocks were you able to achieve?


----------



## Zbyszko

Hi, I picked up a X5670 hoping that it would be a nice upgrade to my currently daily driver of a i920 @ 3.8GHz... problem is, I'm having a heck of a time trying to get it to OC at all. Guessing the Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P is the issue. I found others on the internet running the Xeon at stocks speeds but haven't found any instances of successful OCs. Not sure why this would be an issue since it OCs the i920 just fine.... Any help would be greatly appreciated. Otherwise I'll have to sell the chip as right now it's hurting performance in my most demanding applications (Arma 3, DCS). Running the F14p BIOS. Noticed a F14q on Tweaktown but its not on Gigabytes site so I'm hesitant to try it, especially since I have no idea what the changes are.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zbyszko*
> 
> Hi, I picked up a X5670 hoping that it would be a nice upgrade to my currently daily driver of a i920 @ 3.8GHz... problem is, I'm having a heck of a time trying to get it to OC at all. Guessing the Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P is the issue. I found others on the internet running the Xeon at stocks speeds but haven't found any instances of successful OCs. Not sure why this would be an issue since it OCs the i920 just fine.... Any help would be greatly appreciated. Otherwise I'll have to sell the chip as right now it's hurting performance in my most demanding applications (Arma 3, DCS). Running the F14p BIOS. Noticed a F14q on Tweaktown but its not on Gigabytes site so I'm hesitant to try it, especially since I have no idea what the changes are.


I checked the cpu support list and the X5670 isn't on there so i'm surprised it works at all.
If I were you i'd sell your current mobo and buy one that supports the x5670, totally worth it for the performance increase over the 920 when oc'ed.


----------



## Zbyszko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I checked the cpu support list and the X5670 isn't on there so i'm surprised it works at all.
> If I were you i'd sell your current mobo and buy one that supports the x5670, totally worth it for the performance increase over the 920 when oc'ed.


Yeah, not sure what the differences are but I know people were able to get the GA-EX58-UD3R to OC that CPU pretty well so I thought I'd give the -UD4P a shot. The x58 boards (at least the ones that OC Xeons well) are pretty expensive. Basically I'll be more than half way there in terms of cost to a new 4790k setup if I have to get a new Mobo... and that's still with a lot of uncertainty about how much OC I would be able to squeeze out of it. Don't really think it's worth it if I can't get the UD4P running.


----------



## GENXLR

I believe the UD4P has the same issue alot of boards without support do, so your uncore is locked at 2x if i'm not mistaken. Hmmmm. Microcode mod anyone?


----------



## bill1024

The support list of most manufactures are not updated to include the xeons.
Most all Asus x58 boards do support xeons even though the CPU list does not include them.

If you got it to post and in the splash screen it IDs the chip correctly and windows sees all 6/12 cores/threads it should be ok.

Did you unplug the PSU and pull the battery and clear the BIOS when you installed the CPU?


----------



## Zbyszko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> The support list of most manufactures are not updated to include the xeons.
> Most all Asus x58 boards do support xeons even though the CPU list does not include them.
> 
> If you got it to post and in the splash screen it IDs the chip correctly and windows sees all 6/12 cores/threads it should be ok.
> 
> Did you unplug the PSU and pull the battery and clear the BIOS when you installed the CPU?


I hit the "Crear CMOS" button on the back of the motherboard when I installed it. Didn't unplug the CPU or pull the battery. Yes, the board is IDing the chip properly and all cores are showing up so I think that part of it is OK. it does boot up and work OK at stock clock speeds. Anything over 150 BCLK results in the PC powering up, but no video output... it just sits there with a blank stare... I mean screen. If I hit the reset it boots back up and displays a message about the frequency / voltage settings being incorrect and downclocks them back automatically.


----------



## bill1024

What are you voltages set at and settings. Ram, QPI and all that good stuff?

I have found CPU Uncore Frequency should be 2x ram speed or one click less.
Keep the voltage below 1.35 Had problems with both set too low.
QPI PLL 1.3v, where I set mine seems to help keep uncore V setpoint lower

I have also found the QPI speed set to the lowest, 4.8 I believe it is. It overclocks with the BCLK

Maybe just try relaxing the timings on the ram and run it at 1333 or lower to take the ram out of the picture.

Good luck, I hope you figure this out.


----------



## MK-Professor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I have found CPU Uncore Frequency should be 2x ram speed or one click less.
> Keep the voltage below 1.35 Had problems with both set too low.


Intel says that the Uncore Frequency should be not lower than 2x ram speed, My mobo for example doesn't even give an option to set it lower than 2x ram speed but only higher.

Also Intel spec sheet say the max voltage is 1.4 for Gulftown / Westmere-EP.


----------



## Trondster

The Uncore must be 2x the memory speed for Bloomfield, but this is a Gulftown chip, and Uncore only needs to be 1.5x the memory multiplier.


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK-Professor*
> 
> Intel says that the Uncore Frequency should be not lower than 2x ram speed, *My mobo for example doesn't even give an option to set it lower than 2x ram speed but only higher.*
> 
> Also Intel spec sheet say the max voltage is 1.4 for Gulftown / Westmere-EP.


Yup, If you can't go below 2x, your board doesn't have the proper microcode for westmere-ep


----------



## pipes

another table say 1,35 volt for vcc, that is absolute minumum and maximum


----------



## MK-Professor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> another table say 1,35 volt for vcc, that is absolute minumum and maximum


link


----------



## Zbyszko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> What are you voltages set at and settings. Ram, QPI and all that good stuff?
> 
> I have found CPU Uncore Frequency should be 2x ram speed or one click less.
> Keep the voltage below 1.35 Had problems with both set too low.
> QPI PLL 1.3v, where I set mine seems to help keep uncore V setpoint lower
> 
> I have also found the QPI speed set to the lowest, 4.8 I believe it is. It overclocks with the BCLK
> 
> Maybe just try relaxing the timings on the ram and run it at 1333 or lower to take the ram out of the picture.
> 
> Good luck, I hope you figure this out.


Thanks for the advice... I just updated to the F14q beta BIOS from Tweaktown... it deleted all my CMOS settings when I flashed it so I guess they have been effectively cleared. One thing I forgot to mention which is kind of strange is that the board will not "Restart" from windows. It always hangs when I try that. Cold boot works fine though (at stock speed). I will try the voltages that you mention.


----------



## Zbyszko

This mobo has the option to set the uncore clock ratio at < 0.5 that of the memory ratio.

Whenever I up the BCLK from 150 to 160, even when I took QPI/Vtt voltage up to 1.335, which is the last safe (<1.35V) option it won't POST.

I have
Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Vcore = 1.06875V (auto) should I crank this up? If so, what's "safe"?
QPI/Vtt = 1.335V
IOH Core = 1.2V
ICH core = 1.2V
QPI Clock ratio = x36
CPU Clock ratio = 22x
System Memory multiplier = 8
Uncore Clock Ratio = 13 (for kicks... I had it at 16x also with the same effect)

I think that there is something else going on here that is related to the fact that when I try to do a restart from Windows (or ALT-CTRL-DEL), the computer hangs in the same way that it hangs when I try a BCLK > 150.

i thought I saw a post about someone having flashed the EX58-EXTREME BIOS to this motherboard but not sure how they managed to do that, or if it would even help.

On the plus side I have my i920 half-lapped....


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK-Professor*
> 
> Intel says that the Uncore Frequency should be not lower than 2x ram speed, My mobo for example doesn't even give an option to set it lower than 2x ram speed but only higher.
> 
> Also Intel spec sheet say the max voltage is 1.4 for Gulftown / Westmere-EP.


No just no. It's not 1.4v. It's 1.35v.

The Uncore should be 2x the RAM for stability issues. 2x is what we all are used to for the 45nm. The 32nm can vary, but it's usually 1.8x. Yeah I'm seriously gonna have to do a write up since there is so much wrong info being passed around. Also the uncore settings can vary. Uncore can help and hurt performance. 1.8x - 2x is recommended for stability and performance.


----------



## GENXLR

Kana, I adjusted my settings. I'm seeing 76Gflops at 4GHZ finally. No more 70Gflop wall


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Kana, I adjusted my settings. I'm seeing 76Gflops at 4GHZ finally. No more 70Gflop wall


Sounds good. Congrats


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> No just no. It's not 1.4v. It's 1.35v.
> 
> The Uncore should be 2x the RAM for stability issues. 2x is what we all are used to for the 45nm. The 32nm can vary, but it's usually 1.8x. Yeah I'm seriously gonna have to do a write up since there is so much wrong info being passed around. Also the uncore settings can vary. Uncore can help and hurt performance. 1.8x - 2x is recommended for stability and performance.


I agree
1.5 is the minimum setting they recommend for the Xeons.
With it that low mine will not post. 2x or one click under 2x and the min voltage I can get away with is 1.3v

As far as the CPU voltage, up it to 1.3 and see if it will boot.
Even try 1.35 and see if it boots.


----------



## bill1024

Kana, or who ever may know, I am in need of at least one of my systems to have the new CPU instruction set, VTX if I remember right.
I believe the x79 chip set with socket 2011 would be the way to go. Looking for 6/12 core/thread
Those Xeons are starting to show up used on e-bay. Can they be overclocked? Would I be better off just getting a used consumer chip? They OC with unlocked multipliers right? K series?
I would like to use DDR3 ram I have and not buy DDR4, though the new hex core on x99 is not too too expensive like they used to price the new hexes.

Thoughts?


----------



## Zbyszko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> As far as the CPU voltage, up it to 1.3 and see if it will boot.
> Even try 1.35 and see if it boots.


Nope, I tried max voltages of 1.35 QPI/Vtt, 1.35VCore, 1.2 ICH core and IOH, slowest memory speed multiplier (6x), 2x QPI ratio 12, even a 12x CPU multiplier, which frankly I'm surprised it let me use at all; as soon as I try a BCLK > 150 it won't POST. I think I give up unless someone there's some huge eureka moment. Will put the lapped i920 back in and see if I can push it past the 3.8GHz I was daily driving. I think this motherboard is just flaky with Xeons.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> No just no. It's not 1.4v. It's 1.35v.
> 
> The Uncore should be 2x the RAM for stability issues. 2x is what we all are used to for the 45nm. The 32nm can vary, but it's usually 1.8x. Yeah I'm seriously gonna have to do a write up since there is so much wrong info being passed around. Also the uncore settings can vary. Uncore can help and hurt performance. 1.8x - 2x is recommended for stability and performance.


There's no way x1.8 - x2.0 uncore is going to be safe with 2133MHz RAM... I need 1.40V for 3640MHz, just imagine how much will be needed for 4266MHz.


----------



## GENXLR

anything past 1600 to 1866Mhz on X58 IMC's has virtually no major increase in perf. Just run 1600-1866 with very tight 1T timmings.


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zbyszko*
> 
> Nope, I tried max voltages of 1.35 QPI/Vtt, 1.35VCore, 1.2 ICH core and IOH, slowest memory speed multiplier (6x), 2x QPI ratio 12, even a 12x CPU multiplier, which frankly I'm surprised it let me use at all; as soon as I try a BCLK > 150 it won't POST. I think I give up unless someone there's some huge eureka moment. Will put the lapped i920 back in and see if I can push it past the 3.8GHz I was daily driving. I think this motherboard is just flaky with Xeons.


Eureka moment incoming....
As I mentioned last time someone was asking, but it has since been buried, I had the same issue with my ud5. It has NOTHING to do with voltages. Just turn down the QPI link speed multiplier. I'm currently running with a bclock of 180 but I had to turn the QPI link speed down to x44 from x48. Yes, you're losing a small amount of performance, but the gains from extra clock speed more than make up for it.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> There's no way x1.8 - x2.0 uncore is going to be safe with 2133MHz RAM... I need 1.40V for 3640MHz, just imagine how much will be needed for 4266MHz.


I never said that you couldn't go lower or higher. The IMC supports up to 1333Mhz. That's what Intel had in mind and that's what I have in mind. So if you go above the specification you'll have to perform your own calculations and test. I run 1600 so it's much easier for me.

I believe I only ran 1.35v with 2000Mhz - 2200Mhz and higher. At the end of the day nothing above 1600 - 1700Mhz offered no major benefits outside of a couple benchmark point in a few programs. That goes for RAW performance and gaming.


----------



## Zbyszko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> Eureka moment incoming....
> As I mentioned last time someone was asking, but it has since been buried, I had the same issue with my ud5. It has NOTHING to do with voltages. Just turn down the QPI link speed multiplier. I'm currently running with a bclock of 180 but I had to turn the QPI link speed down to x44 from x48. Yes, you're losing a small amount of performance, but the gains from extra clock speed more than make up for it.


Forgot to mention that I tried that also... was using x36 which is the slowest option short of 'slow mode'.


----------



## Firehawk

Weird, it solved the problem for me. I guess I can't help you after all.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Well currently the sweet spot for this samsung ram is about 2000 9-9-9-27 1T. If I had a higher bclk wall I could probably get better performance around 2200.


----------



## Zbyszko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> Weird, it solved the problem for me. I guess I can't help you after all.


I appreciate it anyway sir!


----------



## Trondster

After a couple of weeks tweaking, overclocking and experimenting, I believe I have found my final overclock using my W3690 on a Gigabyte EX-X58-UD5, with 6x2GB Corsair Dominator GT RAM sticks, and a Cooler Master Nepton 280L with Akasa Vipers to cool the CPU.

I knew from the get-go that I'd have a hard time getting the IMC stable if I wanted fast and/or tight RAM timings - the RAM sticks are only 2GB each, originally from two 3x2GB kits, and I wanted to use all six of them, to get 12GB of RAM.
I previously had my i7 950 rock stable with the same hardware at BCLK 180, CPU 23x (4140MHz), SPD 8x (1440MHz), Uncore 16x, QPI 36x,QPI/Vtt 1.335V, IOH Core 1.240V, DVID (don't have the voltage here), 6-6-6-16-1T.

My w3690 has an unlocked multiplier, so I knew I'd be able to choose freely when settings BCLK, CPU and SPD.









My final settings:
BCLK 150MHz
CPU multi 29x (4350MHz)
SPD (RAM multiplier) 10x - timings 6-6-5-15-1T
Uncore 20x (2xRAM)
QPI 36x (I believe 44x is stable, though)
Vcore Normal, DVID + 0.11250V (load Vcore voltage of 1.344-1.360V).
QPI/Vtt 1.275V
DRAM 1.600V
IOH Core 1.100V
Hyper Threading, C1, C3/C6/C7 and EIST enabled.

I'm fairly happy with the settings - I got pretty tight RAM timings, and a nice CPU speed of 4350MHz.
I couldn't quite get the RAM stable at faster speeds - I _almost_ got everything stable at stock 133.23 BCLK with 33x CPU (4.40GHz), 12xSPD (1600MHz) 6-6-6-16-1T, 22xUncore, QPI/Vtt 1.275, RAM 1.600V, IOH Core 1.100V, DVID +0.13125 (load Vcore 1.360-1.376V), but I fear I would need a smidgeon more DVID to get it rock stable - or lower CPU multiplier - and then I'll just be happy with 4.35GHz @ 1500MHz 6-6-5-15.









My findings:
- Do check the actual voltage in a tool when Windows has started.
- Gigabyte's tool Easy Tune6 is not to be trusted when showing the CPU speed - they use some very, very alternative ways to calculate CPU speed, showing 2/3 or at times 1/2 actual speed.

- QPI multiplier matters a lot. Even if the CPU is rock stable at stock speeds of 48x 133.23 = 6.4GHz, I had to lower the QPI multiplier to get a stable overclock. I suggest parking it at 36x (the lowest "fast" setting) and only trying to raise it when you got everything else stable as a last nice-to-have item. You likely won't see any change in performance - just set it at 36x.
- For me raising QPI/Vtt above 1.275V actually caused _less_ stability - 1.275V was for me a sweet spot where I could get the best RAM timings possible - if I raised the voltage, the tests failed, and a lot quicker at that.
- IOH Core was a strange one - on my i7 950 I got much better stability with IOH core a bit above 1.2V. On my EX-X58-UD5 I tried varying IOH Core between 1.140V, 1.160V and 1.180V. When checking my previous numbers, I found that I 1.160V gave the best stability - and imagine my surprise when I checked the voltages in Easy Tune6 and saw that setting IOH Core of 1.160V in the BIOS resulted in an actual IOH Core of 1.100V!! So - I set the IOH Core to 1.100V in the BIOS, and stability was much better than when I set IOH Core to 1.140V, 1.180V or for that matter 1.200V.
- I got better stability with my RAM when reducing the RAM voltage a bit - I went down from 1.660V to 1.600V, and got that extra little bit of stability.
- There seems to be "magic" numbers of both BCLK and Uncore - I got much better stability from BCLK of 150 than when using 144-149 or 150-155. At times it was aaalmost stable at a 20x Uncore when using 10xSPD (failed after a couple of hours with Prime95), while if I set 18x or 19x Uncore it wouldn't even pass 10x passes of IBT (Intel Burn Test) at Very High.
- The CPU could very well be stable at a certain DVID (Vcore Voltage offset) with 10x IBT at Very High, but the DVID would often need a bit more voltage to get the CPU stable in long Prime95 runs. For my i7 950 I usually had to raise QPI/Vtt to get Prime95 stable when IBT worked - on this CPU I needed to keep QPI/Vtt at my sweet spot of 1.275V and try raising DVID. Intel Burn Test was actually stable at a DVID of +0.07500V (load Vcore of 1.312-1.328V), but I needed to go all the way to +0.11250V (load Vcore of 1.344-1.360) to get it Prime95 stable.
- 4.2GHz was a breeze, but getting past 4.2 demanded higher and higher Vcore voltages - about 0.016V for every 50MHz - with steadily increasing voltages and temperatures for almost negligible performance gains.
- It was hard to get the Uncore stable past 3GHz - consider lowering the Uncore if you want faster RAM speeds than 1500MHz.


----------



## loop16

NO, xeon cpus can not overclocked in lga 2011
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc-mac/pc-components/processors/intel-xeon-e5-2687w-1074013/review/2


----------



## GENXLR

False, Xeons CAN be OC'ed in 2011, look up the EVGA SR-x

but they won't OC much :/


----------



## loop16

http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc-mac/pc-components/processors/intel-xeon-e5-2687w-1074013/review/2#articleContent
http://forums.evga.com/SRx-with-TWO-Xeon-2690-possible-overclocking-m1803076.aspx

THIS is not overclocking a small bump of the base clock, Xeons in LGA 2011 are fully locked except a small bump in bclk and of course they have turbo modes, on the contrary sr-2 with westmeres overclocks but not as high as an x58 board SO because someone asks please DONT create expectations to him that they are not real any 6-core westmere can oced and is MUCH faster than a 6 or 8 core lga 2011 XEON


----------



## MK-Professor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> No just no. It's not 1.4v. It's 1.35v.
> 
> The Uncore should be 2x the RAM for stability issues. 2x is what we all are used to for the 45nm. The 32nm can vary, but it's usually 1.8x. Yeah I'm seriously gonna have to do a write up since there is so much wrong info being passed around. Also the uncore settings can vary. Uncore can help and hurt performance. 1.8x - 2x is recommended for stability and performance.


But Intel spec sheet say the absolute max voltage is 1.4 for core and vtt. did I miss something?
People at the OCUK forums(on a big thread about xeons x56xx) are saying it is ok to have vcore and VTT voltage at 1.4 (with good cooling) but not higher.
So because of that I have my x5650 for the last 2 months with the following settings:

4360 MHz
Core Voltage = 1.392v
QPI/DRAM(VTT) = 1.392v
UNCORE = 3488 MHz (2.66x)
Ram Speed = 1308 MHz

BTW with UNCORE 2616 MHz (2.0x) it gets around 4% lower performance compere to UNCORE 3488 MHz (2.66x), so it doesn't hurt performance but the opposite.

If what you are saying about the voltage is indeed true than I really need to lower my OC


----------



## Kana-Maru

Hey as I said before.....anyone is free to do what they like with their gaming rig. I've already finished my write up of the X56xx or Nahalem \ X58 misconceptions. I would post the link publicly, but I don't want OCN mods crying at me about links to other websites \ articles again.
Quote:


> BTW with UNCORE 2616 MHz (2.0x) it gets around 4% lower performance compere to UNCORE 3488 MHz (2.66x), so it doesn't hurt performance but the opposite.


I've done a few test with my build and it did affect my performance during certain benchmarks. Push the Uncore as high as you want. It won't affect me either way. Just remember higher does not necessarily mean better.
Quote:


> If what you are saying about the voltage is indeed true than I really need to lower my OC sadsmiley.gif


I'm all about performance and efficient power saving. So when I overclock I try to follow Intel specs as close as possible [excluding 4.8Ghz - 5.4Ghz which were for benchmarks only]. Then again, even @ 4.8Ghz I still disable LLC and use As I said above I already completed my write up about Intel guidelines. Since the revival of the X58 [end of 2013 - 2014] architecture I personally feel that their has been a ton of misinformation. I've already addressed some of these issues on another website and will be updating the article as well.


----------



## Warlord_Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trondster*
> 
> After a couple of weeks tweaking, overclocking and experimenting, I believe I have found my final overclock using my W3690 on a Gigabyte EX-X58-UD5, with 6x2GB Corsair Dominator GT RAM sticks, and a Cooler Master Nepton 280L with Akasa Vipers to cool the CPU.
> 
> I knew from the get-go that I'd have a hard time getting the IMC stable if I wanted fast and/or tight RAM timings - the RAM sticks are only 2GB each, originally from two 3x2GB kits, and I wanted to use all six of them, to get 12GB of RAM.
> I previously had my i7 950 rock stable with the same hardware at BCLK 180, CPU 23x (4140MHz), SPD 8x (1440MHz), Uncore 16x, QPI 36x,QPI/Vtt 1.335V, IOH Core 1.240V, DVID (don't have the voltage here), 6-6-6-16-1T.
> 
> My w3690 has an unlocked multiplier, so I knew I'd be able to choose freely when settings BCLK, CPU and SPD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My final settings:
> BCLK 150MHz
> CPU multi 29x (4350MHz)
> SPD (RAM multiplier) 10x - timings 6-6-5-15-1T
> Uncore 20x (2xRAM)
> QPI 36x (I believe 44x is stable, though)
> Vcore Normal, DVID + 0.11250V (load Vcore voltage of 1.344-1.360V).
> QPI/Vtt 1.275V
> DRAM 1.600V
> IOH Core 1.100V
> Hyper Threading, C1, C3/C6/C7 and EIST enabled.
> 
> I'm fairly happy with the settings - I got pretty tight RAM timings, and a nice CPU speed of 4350MHz.
> I couldn't quite get the RAM stable at faster speeds - I _almost_ got everything stable at stock 133.23 BCLK with 33x CPU (4.40GHz), 12xSPD (1600MHz) 6-6-6-16-1T, 22xUncore, QPI/Vtt 1.275, RAM 1.600V, IOH Core 1.100V, DVID +0.13125 (load Vcore 1.360-1.376V), but I fear I would need a smidgeon more DVID to get it rock stable - or lower CPU multiplier - and then I'll just be happy with 4.35GHz @ 1500MHz 6-6-5-15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My findings:
> - Do check the actual voltage in a tool when Windows has started.
> - Gigabyte's tool Easy Tune6 is not to be trusted when showing the CPU speed - they use some very, very alternative ways to calculate CPU speed, showing 2/3 or at times 1/2 actual speed.
> 
> - QPI multiplier matters a lot. Even if the CPU is rock stable at stock speeds of 48x 133.23 = 6.4GHz, I had to lower the QPI multiplier to get a stable overclock. I suggest parking it at 36x (the lowest "fast" setting) and only trying to raise it when you got everything else stable as a last nice-to-have item. You likely won't see any change in performance - just set it at 36x.
> - For me raising QPI/Vtt above 1.275V actually caused _less_ stability - 1.275V was for me a sweet spot where I could get the best RAM timings possible - if I raised the voltage, the tests failed, and a lot quicker at that.
> - IOH Core was a strange one - on my i7 950 I got much better stability with IOH core a bit above 1.2V. On my EX-X58-UD5 I tried varying IOH Core between 1.140V, 1.160V and 1.180V. When checking my previous numbers, I found that I 1.160V gave the best stability - and imagine my surprise when I checked the voltages in Easy Tune6 and saw that setting IOH Core of 1.160V in the BIOS resulted in an actual IOH Core of 1.100V!! So - I set the IOH Core to 1.100V in the BIOS, and stability was much better than when I set IOH Core to 1.140V, 1.180V or for that matter 1.200V.
> - I got better stability with my RAM when reducing the RAM voltage a bit - I went down from 1.660V to 1.600V, and got that extra little bit of stability.
> - There seems to be "magic" numbers of both BCLK and Uncore - I got much better stability from BCLK of 150 than when using 144-149 or 150-155. At times it was aaalmost stable at a 20x Uncore when using 10xSPD (failed after a couple of hours with Prime95), while if I set 18x or 19x Uncore it wouldn't even pass 10x passes of IBT (Intel Burn Test) at Very High.
> - The CPU could very well be stable at a certain DVID (Vcore Voltage offset) with 10x IBT at Very High, but the DVID would often need a bit more voltage to get the CPU stable in long Prime95 runs. For my i7 950 I usually had to raise QPI/Vtt to get Prime95 stable when IBT worked - on this CPU I needed to keep QPI/Vtt at my sweet spot of 1.275V and try raising DVID. Intel Burn Test was actually stable at a DVID of +0.07500V (load Vcore of 1.312-1.328V), but I needed to go all the way to +0.11250V (load Vcore of 1.344-1.360) to get it Prime95 stable.
> - 4.2GHz was a breeze, but getting past 4.2 demanded higher and higher Vcore voltages - about 0.016V for every 50MHz - with steadily increasing voltages and temperatures for almost negligible performance gains.
> - It was hard to get the Uncore stable past 3GHz - consider lowering the Uncore if you want faster RAM speeds than 1500MHz.


For my W3680
- Firstly, I agree with you that 4.2Ghz was a breeze, I could get 4.1Ghz with Vcore 1.24V. stable but for 4.3Ghz I have to push Vcore to 1.33V. go get it stable.
- It was easy to get Uncore stable at 3+Ghz, mine set at 3.2Ghz 2x of 1600mhz 8-9-8-24 ram 4 x 6 = 24Gb with Dram 1.55V. and IOH/QPI 1.1V.
- Both overclock by multiplier or Bclk are used the same Vcore for my cpu.

In the conclusion, I'm very happy with W3680 and sell X5650 to others. At 4.1Ghz, It only has maximum temperature 70 degree Celsius with room temperature 32 degree Celsius by using $30 cpu cooler.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

OFF-TOPIC Warning:

Hey guys, remember when we had the discussion that it would be nice to have communication translated in real-time, without having to learn a new language, and we also commented here that it would be like magic. Well read this article, maybe they heard us...

http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/15/7393665/skype-translator-features

Hey, maybe this will eventually have its name changed to the "Universal Translator" lol


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> OFF-TOPIC Warning:
> 
> Hey guys, remember when we had the discussion that it would be nice to have communication translated in real-time, without having to learn a new language, and we also commented here that it would be like magic. Well read this article, maybe they heard us...
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/15/7393665/skype-translator-features
> 
> Hey, maybe this will eventually have its name changed to the "Universal Translator" lol


Awesome








Its about freaking time something like that arrives...
Too bad its only english to spanish...
Would be nice to be some common European languages like english - german, english - french and english - russian... in europe spanish isn't that common... its only spoken in Spain...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah, I hope to see more languages in the near future, chinese, russian, german, french and even arabic would be a nice start. Anyway, sorry for the off topic stuff but I found it interesting that we may be getting closer to understanding each other better.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its about freaking time something like that arrives...
> Too bad its only english to spanish...
> Would be nice to be some common European languages like english - german, english - french and english - russian... in europe spanish isn't that common... its only spoken in Spain...


In italy more people speak spanish me too I speak spanish


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> In italy more people speak spanish me too I speak spanish


I understand what you are saying but Spanish isn't the most spoken language of Europe.
German and French are more spoken in France, Luxembourg, Switzerland, Belgium, Austria and Germany.
Spanish is more spoken in Spanish colonies from central and south america... There's only 42 million people in Spain compared to the 70 million people of France + around half of Belgium (45%) and close to half of Switzerland (40%) that are French speaking populations. The rest of these populations are speaking German, Dutch or Italian. I speak Spanish too, I took it as a third language in high school and college and I was born in France to a french father and a Canadian mother so I speak both french and English. My wife is Romanian so I learn Romanian as a fourth language. I'm just saying I wish they chose another language as a first one since I don't think it is the most used one they could have taken to begin with. I would have loved to try it with German or Cantonese.


----------



## Dotachin

Latin America without Brasil is around 400 mill so that may have been a factor. Anyway as long as the translation is top notch I'm happy they take it easy and one step at a time.


----------



## GENXLR

This isn't world Geo o-o


----------



## GENXLR

Video me me Gaming on my X5650 and a beaten up Nvidia Tesla C2070 ES

max settings in all 3 games, keep in mind recording lowers my frame rate dramatically, normally I see 60 fps.


----------



## Warlord_Link

I would to try record WoT fps too. Could you suggest any recorder program?


----------



## GENXLR

I used Fraps, however it causes massive frame drops and creates a huge video output.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Anyone here know why my overclocks cause the USB 3.0 port to slow down to USB 2.0 speeds?

My Ventura Pro runs at 35 MB/s Seq when I use my normal 24/7 overclock which is 200x20. But when I set my clocks to default the USB 3.0 speed jumps to above advertised speeds of 130 MB/s reads.

What part of my bios do I need to work on in order to fix the USB 3.0 during overclocking? My buddy Paul is not suffering USb 3 speed degradation when he is using the same overclock I use. He has a Gigabyte x58a UD3R, and Im using the R3E. We both run 24/7 at 200x20.

Any ideas what I can do?


----------



## Trondster

Perhaps try bumping ICH Core? Just a guess, tho'...


----------



## wailam

I wanna ask something. I have a 2nd hand Asus Rampage II Extreme + Xeon L5520 from a trader which I bought from lowyat. Could this mobo support xeon chip which has 6 cores 12treads. i.e: Xeon® Processor X5690. I mainly use it for encoding.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wailam*
> 
> I wanna ask something. I have a 2nd hand Asus Rampage II Extreme + Xeon L5520 from a trader which I bought from lowyat. Could this mobo support xeon chip which has 6 cores 12treads. i.e: Xeon® Processor X5690. I mainly use it for encoding.


According to Asus all ROG boards support Xeons. If the chip fits the socket it works, according to Asus anyway.


----------



## wailam

MY 2nd Gaming Cpu








Also request to join the club









http://valid.x86.fr/qpl96c


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wailam*
> 
> I wanna ask something. I have a 2nd hand Asus Rampage II Extreme + Xeon L5520 from a trader which I bought from lowyat. Could this mobo support xeon chip which has 6 cores 12treads. i.e: Xeon® Processor X5690. I mainly use it for encoding.


I have the same board as a spare, it works just fine with a X5650 OC'd above 4GHz, a X5690 should be no problem.


----------



## wailam

Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I have the same board as a spare, it works just fine with a X5650 OC'd above 4GHz, a X5690 should be no problem.


Thanks







now i feel confident to upgrade it, now the problem is where I should search for cheap ones


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trondster*
> 
> Perhaps try bumping ICH Core? Just a guess, tho'...


Tried all that and nothing. Went to 1.3v (which is too high for my liking) and got the exact identical AS SSD score as normal voltages. Flash back to default in BIOS and then get about 5 times faster scores. Go back to my 4ghz overclock profile, regardless of voltage level, and then the USB 3.0 chip is suddenly seen as a USB 2.0 chip and Windows tells me to please use a USB 3.0 chip for best results, even though the flash drive is connected to a USB 3.0 chip, lol...

So the NEC 720200 does not like overclocking? I'm the only one with this problem?


----------



## kckyle

got new toys today!! generously donated by themadhatterxxx









http://www.overclock.net/t/1531266/free-stuff-nyc-long-island



i do have a little problem though, 3 of the pins are bent on the socket, from what i heard that shouldn't be a issue, but how would u guys bent these pins back? a pair of tweezers and steady hands?


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> got new toys today!! generously donated by themadhatterxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1531266/free-stuff-nyc-long-island
> 
> 
> 
> i do have a little problem though, 3 of the pins are bent on the socket, from what i heard that shouldn't be a issue, but how would u guys bent these pins back? a pair of tweezers and steady hands?


HATEYOU! hahahahha I just read the freebie thread.
I bet you just dropped everything you were doing and met the guy right after you read that thread!

I would use a long and thin sewing needle. Tweezers might be too unwieldy. Also a headlamp and a magnifying glass would help.


----------



## kckyle

haha i was in the middle of cooking breakfast, while i was waiting for my eggs to finish i was on my phone looking at overclock.net, and then i saw his thread and was like OMG, RUN TO THE CAR NAOWWW!

lets just say my eggs didn't survive,


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> haha i was in the middle of cooking breakfast, while i was waiting for my eggs to finish i was on my phone looking at overclock.net, and then i saw his thread and was like OMG, RUN TO THE CAR NAOWWW!
> 
> lets just say my eggs didn't survive,


I would have done the same! hahaha

But that guy was pretty cool for doing that, I wouldve brought him some breakfast as a thank you. Man, what a good snag.....


----------



## kckyle

yeah i promise i would take him for a beer and two when my schedule clears up. should be after christmas or so.

as for now i'm gonna try to run with the bent pins, and see if every works. if it does i'm gonna just leave it as is, if not i'll report back and see what you guys suggest.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> yeah i promise i would take him for a beer and two when my schedule clears up. should be after christmas or so.
> 
> as for now i'm gonna try to run with the bent pins, and see if every works. if it does i'm gonna just leave it as is, if not i'll report back and see what you guys suggest.


Theres the option of a socket replacement, someone does it for like $60, I saw online he had two BGA machines.

Someone posted and said he used him when he bought a sabertooth with a wrecked socket for cheap, and now the board works.

But hopefully the bent pins work just fine. The UD7 is a pretty rare board as well..


----------



## ried16

please add me too the club.

http://valid.x86.fr/8ekga0


----------



## Kana-Maru

I'll be updating the list soon. Sorry for the delay. I've been very busy.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I'll be updating the list soon. Sorry for the delay. I've been very busy.


no hurry. i just finished my stability testing this afternoon. if anybody is looking for a x5670 i got this excellent overclocker form a place on ebay called IT solutions. its basically brand new. it was pulled from a server that was bench tested and never sold. payed $119


----------



## TopicClocker

I'm really tempted to build an X58 machine!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daxx123*
> 
> My X5660 just keeps getting better! Rock stable at 4.4GHz, now I just took it to 4.6GHz and it's working! I can't believe it. Not sure how stable it is yet, but I'm happy with 4.4GHz, so dropping down if necessary is okay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute BEST upgrade I have ever performed and my X58 system is still working strong after 5 years.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/g6a331
> 
> Daxx123


Wow, such an amazing overclock!
Wow and all that needed was 1.352v?

Also, how is the GTX 970 with the Xeon? They must be a beast combo!


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I'm really tempted to build an X58 machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, such an amazing overclock!
> Wow and all that needed was 1.352v?
> 
> Also, how is the GTX 970 with the Xeon? They must be a beast combo!


it's quite strong, so far i can max out every game at 1440p.cpu usage never reaching above 80 percent. assuming the game is coded properly


spend 3 hours, had trouble getting it to post, but after reading up on error codes for gigabyte, since i only dealt with asus board so far, i think the bent pins are causing some issues with the ram slots, so i'm only booting with 1 stick of ram right now.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> it's quite strong, so far i can max out every game at 1440p.cpu usage never reaching above 80 percent. assuming the game is coded properly
> 
> 
> spend 3 hours, had trouble getting it to post, but after reading up on error codes for gigabyte, since i only dealt with asus board so far, i think the bent pins are causing some issues with the ram slots, so i'm only booting with 1 stick of ram right now.


Awesome!
I'm really tempted in building one with an X5650 for an editing, rendering and gaming RIG.
I'm glad to see more games are beginning to make better use of cores/threads, I've seen a few more recently like Dragon Age Inquisition and Assassin's Creed Unity!

Sorry to hear that you are having trouble with the new board, bent pins can be troublesome and annoying, I haven't dealt with bent pins on a motherboard before, only on AMD CPUs but after I straightened the pins out it was working great!

How many pins are bent?


----------



## kckyle

umm. if you go to previous page i had a picture of the bent pins, but i can't complain since the guy gave it to me for free lol, i just have to wait til tomorrow morning and get some good sun light and use a needle to bent it back, hopefully that solves the ram slot issue.

this board has some weird regulation, i have the same megahalem cooler on my asus board, and i can push the pins all the day on mine til it clicks, on this if i push it anymore it would hit a threshold which i do not dare any lower else i might bent even more pins. i think thats what caused these bent pins in the first place. my theory so far.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Awesome!
> I'm really tempted in building one with an X5650 for an editing, rendering and gaming RIG.
> I'm glad to see more games are beginning to make better use of cores/threads, I've seen a few more recently like Dragon Age Inquisition and Assassin's Creed Unity!
> 
> Sorry to hear that you are having trouble with the new board, bent pins can be troublesome and annoying, I haven't dealt with bent pins on a motherboard before, only on AMD CPUs but after I straightened the pins out it was working great!
> 
> How many pins are bent?


Heres my honest opinion from someone who ditched an AMD FX setup for a Xeon, number one getting a motherboard is freaking expensive and they are hard to come by. I spent months looking for one! Second we may be stuck using NV for GPUs since the 290 went bridgeless for Crossfire, a lot of people are having issues with X58, so it is hit or miss.

It was worth it, but its such a hassle.

The last thing is that I really wish that I had UASP and USB3 just so that I can transfer things on to my external drive really fast, but thats something that I can live without.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> umm. if you go to previous page i had a picture of the bent pins, but i can't complain since the guy gave it to me for free lol, i just have to wait til tomorrow morning and get some good sun light and use a needle to bent it back, hopefully that solves the ram slot issue.
> 
> this board has some weird regulation, i have the same megahalem cooler on my asus board, and i can push the pins all the day on mine til it clicks, on this if i push it anymore it would hit a threshold which i do not dare any lower else i might bent even more pins. i think thats what caused these bent pins in the first place. my theory so far.


Aha yeah I saw the thread, and oh I hadn't noticed that pic.
Good luck with the pins!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Heres my honest opinion from someone who ditched an AMD FX setup for a Xeon, number one getting a motherboard is freaking expensive and they are hard to come by. I spent months looking for one! Second we may be stuck using NV for GPUs since the 290 went bridgeless for Crossfire, a lot of people are having issues with X58, so it is hit or miss.
> 
> It was worth it, but its such a hassle.
> 
> The last thing is that I really wish that I had UASP and USB3 just so that I can transfer things on to my external drive really fast, but thats something that I can live without.


Oh yes, I know about the motherboards being hard to find, in fact I was gonna get one off ebay the other day which someone was selling with a i7 920 and ASUS P6T for about £80 but I changed my mind.
Would that have been a good price?


----------



## kckyle

that would be a fantastic price, since these x58 boards still goes for around 100-200 usd by themselves.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Aha yeah I saw the thread, and oh I hadn't noticed that pic.
> Good luck with the pins!
> Oh yes, I know about the motherboards being hard to find, in fact I was gonna get one off ebay the other day which someone was selling with a i7 920 and ASUS P6T for about £80 but I changed my mind.
> Would that have been a good price?


80 quid would have been a pretty decent price, ~$125 but thats a low end board, but it does work with the Xeon. That would be the price that you should look for deals at... I got my spare board, EX58-UD3R, for $80. The thing was based of the EP45 series boards, hence it only has 4 DIMM slots on a triple channel board ahhaa but it is also Westmere compatible.

People are asking around $200 for a board nowadays, and thats too much in my opinion.


----------



## DR4G00N

Yeah, the good boards are expensive







. The Evga X58 4-way sli classified I'm buying is $220 cad ($190 usd), though to be fair it's practically BNIB w/ lifetime warranty & it has an EK WB with it so I can't really complain.


----------



## kckyle

ha i just googled how much a ud7 cost nowadays, no way i'm paying that price


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> that would be a fantastic price, since these x58 boards still goes for around 100-200 usd by themselves.


Oh cool!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> 80 quid would have been a pretty decent price, ~$125 but thats a low end board, but it does work with the Xeon. That would be the price that you should look for deals at... I got my spare board, EX58-UD3R, for $80. The thing was based of the EP45 series boards, hence it only has 4 DIMM slots on a triple channel board ahhaa but it is also Westmere compatible.
> 
> People are asking around $200 for a board nowadays, and thats too much in my opinion.


Ah I see, and yeah I'm not fond of spending more than about £90 on a board tbh, I've seen quite a few go for about £80 so I'm aiming for somewhere around there.

I already have a Z97 Haswell build, I just need a new processor really, and from the i5 4670/4690K and i7 4770/4790K reviews something like an i7 990X is still quite potent today when overclocked to about 4GHz which should be onpar with a 3930K/3960X at stock, the mutli-threading performance of those processors is excellent! I could build another rig for less than the cost of an i5 and still have higher multi-threaded performance than an i5, and then grab an i5 or an i7 in a month or two for my main build.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Yeah, the good boards are expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The Evga X58 4-way sli classified I'm buying is $220 cad ($190 usd), though to be fair it's practically BNIB w/ lifetime warranty & it has an EK WB with it so I can't really complain.


Thats a good deal!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ha i just googled how much a ud7 cost nowadays, no way i'm paying that price


Oh yeah! i saw one on ebay the other day, someone in Germany was selling one, that thing came out to more than $300! thats why I said I hate you!


----------



## kckyle

lol at least with 300 you won't get bent pins. but i really can't complain since the only problem i ran into the slot 5 and 6 not usable. since this is a gigabyte board i'm gonna look into a hachintosh build.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Thats a good deal!


Not really when you factor in shipping, which is $55 usd. Bringing the total to $290 cad


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Not really when you factor in shipping, which is $55 usd. Bringing the total to $290 cad


But lifetime warranty! if my board died tomorrow, Id be SOL! and you got a waterblock too


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> But lifetime warranty! if my board died tomorrow, Id be SOL! and you got a waterblock too


Good point.









I really hope it and my x5650 overclock well, hoping for somewhere in the 4.5-5.0GHz range with safe temps & volts.


----------



## smartdroid

One can hope right?!


----------



## kckyle

lol i'm such a x58 whore, now i got two pc thats x58(although one of them is going to a family member) and one mac thats dual x58 socket. funny how after all these years i still haven't upgraded.


----------



## ried16

i got my overclocked x5670 on asus p6t deluxe prime95 stable at 4.7 but sometimes i have to hold power button down and restart to wake it up from sleep. when it restarts it says failed overclock. i leave the settings the same hit f10 and it resumes from the previous windows load. do i prolly need to up my southbridge voltages or am i hitting my fsb wall? i used to have a sabertooth 990fx that did the same thing.


----------



## kckyle

got my tools out, used my mom's hair drier to make the pins a little more flexible


after 20 min of squinting my eyes i manage to get them into somewhat of the positions they were in before



and......SUCCESS!! it recognized all 3 rams! and it doesn't do this weird boot loop everytime i cold start.



after that i dumped in another 3 sticks of old kingston just to test if all 6 dimm works. and it does!


now i'm off to microcenter today to see what kind of cheap case they have on sale


----------



## justinyou

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> got my tools out, used my mom's hair drier to make the pins a little more flexible
> 
> 
> after 20 min of squinting my eyes i manage to get them into somewhat of the positions they were in before
> 
> 
> 
> and......SUCCESS!! it recognized all 3 rams! and it doesn't do this weird boot loop everytime i cold start.
> 
> 
> 
> after that i dumped in another 3 sticks of old kingston just to test if all 6 dimm works. and it does!
> 
> 
> now i'm off to microcenter today to see what kind of cheap case they have on sale





Congrats on the fixing of the pins


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Congrats man... I say get an s340 its a nice little case. I have the black and the white one haha


----------



## kckyle

thanks guys!

ironically i'm actually looking at the s340, i saw the h440 but the price tag was out of my budget, but the s340 is like the little brother version of it.

how did you like the quality of the case, i heard some not so nice reviews and such.


----------



## Kana-Maru

ATTN: ried16 & wailam[/B]

You both have been
http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bd/bd47f65b_k23pi.jpeg

If there's anyone I missed please let me know.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> thanks guys!
> 
> ironically i'm actually looking at the s340, i saw the h440 but the price tag was out of my budget, but the s340 is like the little brother version of it.
> 
> how did you like the quality of the case, i heard some not so nice reviews and such.


*The Good:*
Steel case, solid construction
Gloss paint is easy to clean
Cable management bar is nice
Clean internal
Unobstructed internal airflow
Super clean case
Cable management
Great front dust filter
Cool side side panel thumb screws

*The Bad*
No antivibration for HDD
Internal paint and top paint can scratch from something abrasive
Only two 3.5 drives
Lame bottom dust filter
161mm max cooler height.
I have the Phanteks PH-TC14PE, and it barely fits (have it with two 120mm AP-15s)

If you want my personal opinion on the case, I really like it, I love how clean builds look in this thing seriously you dont even have to try to make it look clean. I love how plain and simple it is. Fingerprints dont stick to the gloss paint and the overall fitment of the case is really good, there is absolutely no wobble or flex whatsoever. This thing is only slightly bigger than the Corsair 350D, so its a really tidy case as well.
If youre looking to build a custom loop, buy another case or mod this case if youre into that.

This is THE best budget case out there, if you need a nice box to put your parts into, this is it. If you have need for 5.25 bays or a ton of hard drives, look elsewhere, but in this price point nothing beats it.

If you want more, then spend the extra cash and buy the Enthoo Pro.

Just buy the case, and dont abuse the paint or the window and youll be fine! maybe rig up some anti vibration for the HDDs and you have all of my complaints solved.


----------



## kckyle

anti vibration not my concern, i'm only throwing 1-2 ssd in there, the only con i don't like is that crap looking psu dust filter, does anyone else make aftermarket filter for that size? i dont want to go diy on this just yet.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> anti vibration not my concern, i'm only throwing 1-2 ssd in there, the only con i don't like is that crap looking psu dust filter, does anyone else make aftermarket filter for that size? i dont want to go diy on this just yet.


I would just get some fine screen cut it to shape, flatten out the tabs, then tape some refrigerator magnets on it, then youll have a finer filter that is magnetic.

I dont have any problems with dust since my case is on a little drawer instead of on the floor.


----------



## GENXLR

You are most likely going DIY, unless you want to try one of my Genesis's filters and see if it fits, but most likely not.

Also, I owned a few s340's, and they were rather Flimsy in terms of the panels, They bent up pretty fast, granted I move equipment often.

When he says no Anti-vibration, when i had my 10K RPM drives in one, it made this VERY loud chattering for at least me. 7200RPM drives did not chatter like the 10K's but still make some vibration noise similar to a old car trying to do 90 on the highway.

For me the paint scratched easily so careful.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> You are most likely going DIY, unless you want to try one of my Genesis's filters and see if it fits, but most likely not.
> 
> Also, I owned a few s340's, and they were rather Flimsy in terms of the panels, They bent up pretty fast, granted I move equipment often.
> 
> When he says no Anti-vibration, when i had my 10K RPM drives in one, it made this VERY loud chattering for at least me. 7200RPM drives did not chatter like the 10K's but still make some vibration noise similar to a old car trying to do 90 on the highway.
> 
> For me the paint scratched easily so careful.


Hahaha I have a seagate barracuda in there, my Hitachi would make a low hum on the case plus the head chatter was already loud so right now its just sitting waiting to be placed in a server I have planned. But I totally agree with you, I am thinking about just using 2.5in drives in there since I would be able to put 4 with the silverstone 3.5 to x2 2.5.

The filter area is small so a DIY one should be easy.

My black one has a single scratch on the window, and a group of scratches on the top from the previous owner's cat.


----------



## DR4G00N

Since my X5650 was just sitting around and I had nothing to do atm, I went ahead and lapped it.









I grabbed some 2800 grit sand paper, electrical tape, a bit of water and a pane of glass.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














It took a while but it turned out pretty good imo, as you can see in the pics it was very concave.


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Since my X5650 was just sitting around and I had nothing to do atm, I went ahead and lapped it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grabbed some 2800 grit sand paper, electrical tape, a bit of water and a pane of glass.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took a while but it turned out pretty good imo, as you can see in the pics it was very concave.


Your processor is liquid-cooled?
How many degrees you have earned with the lapping?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> Your processor is liquid-cooled?
> How many degrees you have earned with the lapping?


I can't test the temps as I don't have a board that works with it currently, but from my experience it should shave about 10c off the core temps.


----------



## fly89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Look for HP Z800 Workstation Motherboard, you can buy a brand new one for that price...some hacking required to make it fit a standard case and also have proprietary atx connectors but it's new and has the same 5520 chipset


overclocking possible ( e.g. Xeon X5650 to 4 GHz)?


----------



## Some Random Guy

Sorry, I only got through about 30 pages of this thread before I went crazy. Has anyone seen someone put a xeon in a Gigabyte EX58-UD3R rev 1.0? I've found a couple sites that claim they're compatible online, but haven't seen any where a user actually posts a working setup (validation or even just a claim). I've got an i7-920 that was a complete dog in the IMC department and am interested in dropping in a hexa-core (X5650 to X5675) to give photoshop a try for producing some gaming maps for tabletops. It would second as a 1080p gaming rig for my wife when she gets an itch to play something (Diablo 3, Sins of a Solar Empire, ESO, etc).


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Random Guy*
> 
> Sorry, I only got through about 30 pages of this thread before I went crazy. Has anyone seen someone put a xeon in a Gigabyte EX58-UD3R rev 1.0? I've found a couple sites that claim they're compatible online, but haven't seen any where a user actually posts a working setup (validation or even just a claim). I've got an i7-920 that was a complete dog in the IMC department and am interested in dropping in a hexa-core (X5650 to X5675) to give photoshop a try for producing some gaming maps for tabletops. It would second as a 1080p gaming rig for my wife when she gets an itch to play something (Diablo 3, Sins of a Solar Empire, ESO, etc).


i dont know if its relevent. but i just dropped a x5675 into a ud7 rev 1 i just picked up.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Random Guy*
> 
> Sorry, I only got through about 30 pages of this thread before I went crazy. Has anyone seen someone put a xeon in a Gigabyte EX58-UD3R rev 1.0? I've found a couple sites that claim they're compatible online, but haven't seen any where a user actually posts a working setup (validation or even just a claim). I've got an i7-920 that was a complete dog in the IMC department and am interested in dropping in a hexa-core (X5650 to X5675) to give photoshop a try for producing some gaming maps for tabletops. It would second as a 1080p gaming rig for my wife when she gets an itch to play something (Diablo 3, Sins of a Solar Empire, ESO, etc).


YES! I was in the same boat, I have that board an in short, it works. Update the bios to the latest one, and you're set. I don't know how well it over clocks, but it works fine. I swapped boards for my P6t deluxe, but I ran my ex58 for about 2 weeks and it was dual booting mavericks and windows 7.

EDIT:
if you look back far enough you'll see me talk about it, and I'm pretty sure if you search the site you'll see my posts. I had to buy a cheap CPU to do the flash.


----------



## smartdroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fly89*
> 
> overclocking possible ( e.g. Xeon X5650 to 4 GHz)?


Nope, it does seem to have some bug on the bios and alows my pair of X5650 to [email protected] turbo speed under full load if i select performance mode in windows settings...but you will need an EVGA SR2 if you want real overclock


----------



## michelvw

For what it's worth though, all you need for large photoshop files is a lot of RAM.
You i7 920 will do fine for photoshop work.

But yeah I'm in the same boat, ordered a 5650 and coming from a i7 950.
Can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## BasTijs

I've tried with a MSI eclipse SLI and X5675 but it doesnt boot








So I probably have to look around for another mb.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BasTijs*
> 
> I've tried with a MSI eclipse SLI and X5675 but it doesnt boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I probably have to look around for another mb.


http://www.game-debate.com/motherboard/index.php?mot_id=202&cpuList=MSI%20Eclipse%20SLI

according to this it does

did you update the bios?


----------



## BasTijs

Yes, I have the latest version 1.9 but no beeps when I try to run it.


----------



## boasarang

http://valid.x86.fr/wkxdas

to join the club.


----------



## BasTijs

Solved my MSI Eclipse problem with new microcodes, for the club









http://valid.x86.fr/73vbuq


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BasTijs*
> 
> Solved my MSI Eclipse problem with new microcodes, for the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/73vbuq


That's cool! Why don't you make a little guide in case anyone with this board wants to do the same thing?


----------



## kckyle

the ud7 didn't come with a io shield so i made my own











check out my build log lol

http://www.overclock.net/t/1531729/blast-from-the-past


----------



## wailam

Thanks Sir


----------



## wailam

Will Cooler Master Hyper 212X / Evo fit?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It will fit on the motherboard, but it may be too tall for the case. Worst case you run it without the side panel.

EDIT:

I'm not sure about the RAM clearance. I was using low profile sticks.


----------



## wailam

I'm using low profile RAM too. But I do need to close the case as there is many things at here that will enter it. If it can't what's my CPU Cooler alternative?


----------



## kckyle

a corsair h55? but a hyper 212 will fit


----------



## wailam

So a hyper 212+ or hyper 212 evo will fit? Can I confirm this?


----------



## fly89

Anyone knows whether x5650 works with DFI LANparty UT X58-T3eH8?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Hey guys, this may be off-topic but since this Xeon has been so great and stable at 4Ghz I decided to keep it until Skylake. However, I just can't deal with this crap USB 3.0 chip I have on my board, and I do not want any of the USB 3.0 PCIe cards currently on the market, not unless it is truly great.

Does anyone know where I could get a PCI-Express card based on the next-generation USB 3.1 ASMedia ASM1142 Host controller by chance? This chip has been out now for what seems like since the middle of 2014, yet I see no add-in cards based on it yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fly89*
> 
> Anyone knows whether x5650 works with DFI LANparty UT X58-T3eH8?


Yes, Lanparty works with all the workstation grade W Xeons, so I am pretty sure it will work with the Premium X series. If DFI is still around I would send them an email though confirming it.


----------



## kckyle

i think its a asus thing, and the controller they use, i'm now using the x58a-ud7 and the usb controller is twice as fast, i get 100mbps read stable on a 9gb mkv file transfer.

although this thread does not address 3.1 it does cover a good amount of bases for the oMP, which uses the same x58 platform.

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1501482&highlight=usb+3+0


----------



## justinyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hey guys, this may be off-topic but since this Xeon has been so great and stable at 4Ghz I decided to keep it until Skylake. However, I just can't deal with this crap USB 3.0 chip I have on my board, and I do not want any of the USB 3.0 PCIe cards currently on the market, not unless it is truly great.
> 
> Does anyone know where I could get a PCI-Express card based on the next-generation USB 3.1 ASMedia ASM1142 Host controller by chance? This chip has been out now for what seems like since the middle of 2014, yet I see no add-in cards based on it yet.


Yeah the performance of the usb3 on all the x58 is just unbearable!!!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinyou*
> 
> Yeah the performance of the usb3 on all the x58 is just unbearable!!!


Yeah, my Renasas drops to only USB 2.0 speeds when I overclock and I gave up trying to figure out why. I accidentally posted that message above as it was in my draft for a while and forgot to delete it, sorry. I have since found a cheap VL806 2-port card and going to wait for the 3.1 cards, if they ever materialize. Not sure why they released this chip and no one has built a card based on it yet. Its good enough for Motherboards, but not PCIe cards?









Almost thinking about buying the chip directly from ASMedia if possible and wiring it to my own PCIe USB card, lol.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, my Renasas drops to only USB 2.0 speeds when I overclock and I gave up trying to figure out why. I accidentally posted that message above as it was in my draft for a while and forgot to delete it, sorry. I have since found a cheap VL806 2-port card and going to wait for the 3.1 cards, if they ever materialize. Not sure why they released this chip and no one has built a card based on it yet. Its good enough for Motherboards, but not PCIe cards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost thinking about buying the chip directly from ASMedia if possible and wiring it to my own PCIe USB card, lol.


For some reason ASM1042 cards are hard to find on ebay but VERY easy if buy direct from china
Which renesas?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> For some reason ASM1042 cards are hard to find on ebay but VERY easy if buy direct from china
> Which renesas?


I'm not interested in ASM1042, we already have that old tech here. I have the original USB 3.0 Renasas 720200 in my Rampage, which sucks. I wanted to find the ASM1142 PCIe card since it doubles the bandwidth to 10Gbps and solves many of today's USB problems, but no luck after weeks of searching.

I am just going to wait until someone releases a USB 3.1 card in 2015 with ASM1142 and hope its not expensive. I have a VL806 in route now that should hold me over until then, lol... Thanks Dave.


----------



## Trondster

To get USB 3.0 stable - you have tried increasing ICH Core, right?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trondster*
> 
> To get USB 3.0 stable - you have tried increasing ICH Core, right?


Yes of course. I've tried everything that could be tried, every setting enabled or disabled and I took all voltages to as high as possible and as low as possible, I have tried changing PCIe to 99 and up to 103, still nothing. For what ever reason it only works when I have defaults set in the bios. I am sure it may be just one setting I might be missing, but for the life of me I have no clue what it is as I tried everything in my bios that could possibly and even not possibly have an affect on it... except for BCLK

I think it is BCLK that is killing it, which is not something I have tried to lower yet, except for setting defaults in the bios and then it immediately works properly. I have my final overclocks in Profiles, so too lazy to start from scratch just for trying to get a old USB chip to work, lol. Id rather purchase a new PCIe card and see if that works proper or not with my simple overclocks. The funny thing is the USB 3.0 chip still works just fine as a USB 2.0 port with the exact same scores as the USB 2.0 ports. So the extra pins on the USB 3.0 ports are just getting turned off when I overclock using my 20x200 profile.

One of these days I will get bored and have time to figure it out. Thanks for the ideas...


----------



## kckyle

have you tried turning it on and off again?

no really, that solves so much problems for my nec and Marvell problems


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> have you tried turning it on and off again?


The computer or the USB chip? I've tried all the different drivers and I did turn off the Sleep mode through the renasas drivers and it had no affect. bizarre really...


----------



## kckyle

someone needs to buy this!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1528872/6-core-x58-setup-asus-p6x58d-premium-retail-x5670-great-clocker-3x2gb-ram


----------



## fly89

Anyone work with a SunFire X2270 Motherboard in a Dektop-PC? Work or not?


----------



## wailam

OK so I'm requestioning back. Cooler Master 212+ or 212 EVO? Also I might upgrade 1366 to 2011 in the future.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

The EVO has hardly any gaps on the heatpipe contact area, and comes with a better fan, I would go with the EVO.


----------



## smartdroid

I've decided to do some benchmarks X58 VS X79....so I've equipped my X58 motherboard with 3 cards and to my surprise pci-e bandwidth doesn't seems right.
I have this:

1 [email protected] 16X 2.0
2 [email protected] 8X2.0
3 [email protected] 4X2.0?

Shouldn't be the two @ 8X2.0?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> I've decided to do some benchmarks X58 VS X79....so I've equipped my X58 motherboard with 3 cards and to my surprise pci-e bandwidth doesn't seems right.
> I have this:
> 
> 1 [email protected] 16X 2.0
> 2 [email protected] 8X2.0
> 3 [email protected] 4X2.0?
> 
> Shouldn't be the two @ 8X2.0?


Your using the X58 SLI LE right? For that board you have to use pcie slots 1,2 & 4.

Slot layout:

Slot 1: 16x 2.0
Slot 2: 8x 2.0
Slot 3: 4x 2.0
Slot 4: 8x 2.0


----------



## smartdroid

Thanks for the reply but if i use that layout it doesn't allow me to set trifire only crossfire


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Thanks for the reply but if i use that layout it doesn't allow me to set trifire only crossfire


Re install the drivers. You have to do that every time you change the pcie config. It's a pain but that seems to be the only way to fix it.


----------



## smartdroid

Did that twice and used DDU the second time and ended up ruining my windows install









Now let's see if with 3 clear cmos and a fresh install this thing will work


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Did that twice and used DDU the second time and ended up ruining my windows install
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's see if with 3 clear cmos and a fresh install this thing will work


If that doesn't work, try setting the "Memory Low Gap" to "3G" in your bios. It might help.


----------



## wailam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> The EVO has hardly any gaps on the heatpipe contact area, and comes with a better fan, I would go with the EVO.


Thank you, much appreciated.







.Was troubling whether to buy 212+ or EVO cause the 212+ much cheaper than EVO. Did some research but didn't help much.
Anyone tried this? http://www.aerocool.us/accessory/images/dsfan_12blue.html


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Happy new year from Manila!

Now on topic, I ordered a PX58-E Pro, from an [H] user for $100 plus shipping so about $120! It still has the retail box, and accessories, and he's throwing I. 6gb or ram for free.

Any thoughts on the board? Or on the deal?
I asked him to hold off on shipping it till I get back home on the 9th.


----------



## wailam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Happy new year from Manila!
> 
> Now on topic, I ordered a PX58-E Pro, from an [H] user for $100 plus shipping so about $120! It still has the retail box, and accessories, and he's throwing I. 6gb or ram for free.
> 
> Any thoughts on the board? Or on the deal?
> I asked him to hold off on shipping it till I get back home on the 9th.


Depends on what do you want to do with it. The conditions of the mobo, how long has it been used, good overclocking or not(if you planning to overclock), how long is the warranty or how long is the personal warranty, research on the internet, etc etc. Well basically its all depends on you. But usually these are the main concern of buying a 2nd hand mobo.


----------



## kckyle

but i thought u wanted a sr2


----------



## ried16

is 96C the correct TJmax for the x5670?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wailam*
> 
> Thank you, much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Was troubling whether to buy 212+ or EVO cause the 212+ much cheaper than EVO. Did some research but didn't help much.
> Anyone tried this? http://www.aerocool.us/accessory/images/dsfan_12blue.html


I rather buy a Deepcool Gamer Storm http://www.amazon.com/DeepCool-Gamer-Storm-Extreme-Overclocking/dp/B003XWVG2I
So much quieter and with actual CPUs performs better. Obviously. It's a lot bigger but it clears RAM slots fine

We all know that racing stripes does not make something better







TL;DR it's a POS


----------



## kckyle

got some 3x4gb corsair dominator yesterday! gonna see how high i can get above the 1600mhz rated speed.


----------



## Deez

Hey Kana-Maru and everyone! I am so glad I found this thread a couple months ago, because I was racking my brain back and forth about whether or not to build a new z79/x99 comp. I just could NOT think of a really good reason to do so. In 5 years it just hasn't looked like much has improved in the things that really matter.

Then, I saw the posts guys had made about finding X56xx Xeons at such low prices. I hopped on Amazon, caught a Xeon X5650 for *$80*, saw it on my board's compatibility list, and 3 days later, yanked out my C0 i7 920 that I could only ever get stable at 3500 (w/o threads) and here I now sit...

http://valid.x86.fr/qc5mz8

*4400 MHz*







stable as can be on my bang for the buck ASRock x58 Extreme6 with just a little nudging of the IOH voltages (1.1->1.3) to get the QPI happy enough to get me from 190->200 BCLK (VCore and VTT at 1.35 & 1.36 set in BIOS, respectively)

Bumped my 3DMark score up 2000 points from the chip change alone. I feel like I spent $80 for a brand gaming rig.

I am likely going to bump back down to give a bit more voltage space for peace of mind, but this was my first time hitting stable >4.0 and on a hex no less. Thanks all for your helpful posts!


----------



## wailam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> is 96C the correct TJmax for the x5670?


Is that your current temperature or just asking? Cause if it is your current temperature then you can say goodbye to your processor cause it already can cook some eggs on it.


----------



## wailam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I rather buy a Deepcool Gamer Storm http://www.amazon.com/DeepCool-Gamer-Storm-Extreme-Overclocking/dp/B003XWVG2I
> So much quieter and with actual CPUs performs better. Obviously. It's a lot bigger but it clears RAM slots fine
> 
> We all know that racing stripes does not make something better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TL;DR it's a POS


Plan to upgrade to intel 2011 series in the future, that's why I've picked with the optional bracket. My current ones is 1366.


----------



## ried16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wailam*
> 
> Is that your current temperature or just asking? Cause if it is your current temperature then you can say goodbye to your processor cause it already can cook some eggs on it.


no. im asking so i can adjust real temp if it's not the right TJ Max.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wailam*
> 
> Plan to upgrade to intel 2011 series in the future, that's why I've picked with the optional bracket. My current ones is 1366.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856002


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deez*
> 
> Hey Kana-Maru and everyone! I am so glad I found this thread a couple months ago, because I was racking my brain back and forth about whether or not to build a new z79/x99 comp. I just could NOT think of a really good reason to do so. In 5 years it just hasn't looked like much has improved in the things that really matter.
> 
> Then, I saw the posts guys had made about finding X56xx Xeons at such low prices. I hopped on Amazon, caught a Xeon X5650 for *$80*, saw it on my board's compatibility list, and 3 days later, yanked out my C0 i7 920 that I could only ever get stable at 3500 (w/o threads) and here I now sit...
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qc5mz8
> 
> *4400 MHz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stable as can be on my bang for the buck ASRock x58 Extreme6 with just a little nudging of the IOH voltages (1.1->1.3) to get the QPI happy enough to get me from 190->200 BCLK (VCore and VTT at 1.35 & 1.36 set in BIOS, respectively)
> 
> Bumped my 3DMark score up 2000 points from the chip change alone. I feel like I spent $80 for a brand gaming rig.
> 
> I am likely going to bump back down to give a bit more voltage space for peace of mind, but this was my first time hitting stable >4.0 and on a hex no less. Thanks all for your helpful posts!


HAHA, best 80 bucks you ever spent huh? I feel the same way, my 930 ran at 4ghz, but it just never felt like it was 4ghz. In fact, my 4ghz on my 930 feels like stock clocks on my x5650.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> HAHA, best 80 bucks you ever spent huh? I feel the same way, my 930 ran at 4ghz, but it just never felt like it was 4ghz. In fact, my 4ghz on my 930 feels like stock clocks on my x5650.


4ghz on a 920-950 actually is the same passmark score as a stock x5650


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> 4ghz on a 920-950 actually is the same passmark score as a stock x5650


Well I never did a passmark score, but my 4ghz Xeon does 25 gigaflops more at 4ghz, then my 930 did at the same clocks. Well almost, from 55 to 80+. Also, I was not speaking of benchmarks, I was talking about the built in human benchmark that can sense how the system is running. My Xeon makes my system "feel" much faster then it ever felt on my 930. That is what I meant...


----------



## GENXLR

My X5670 is here, Gonna do some runs under water


----------



## kayfunlite

4.3 Ghz Xeon x5670 stable on air. http://valid.x86.fr/0da3xj


----------



## pipes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayfunlite*
> 
> 4.3 Ghz Xeon x5670 stable on air. http://valid.x86.fr/0da3xj


Have you try with 200 blck and max multi?
Are you stabile if you have try?


----------



## kayfunlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> Have you try with 200 blck and max multi?
> Are you stabile if you have try?


I have been not been able to be stable at 4.4 Ghz 200bclk x 22 multi. I wish I were because I would like my cpu to be at at a higher speed and my ram at 1600 7 8 8 24 but it seems to be stable at the 1640 anyways. I recently upgraded from i7 920 D0 chip which seemed to overclock more stable on odd multiplyers. I can pass Intel Burn Test at 4.4 but in BF4 my game will crash, no BSOD or anything but it seems like these Xeons dont BSOD or crash the system as much, just explorer.exe will crash or my current application or desktop.exe even. However, I joined this forum in hopes of finding out how to get a higher overclock than 4.3 because my max load temps in Intel Burn Test were 79 C and max in any game is 64 C. I am okay with temps up to 85C in Intel Burn Test. My vcore is set at 1.4 and I haven't really messed with the other voltages much. As far as max multi goes, I am pretty certain it maxes out at 25x, not sure if my mobo will let it actually run there though.


----------



## Deez

Quote:


> My Xeon makes my system "feel" much faster then it ever felt on my 930. That is what I meant...


I have to agree with you }SkOrPn--', the "feel" is night and day. My 920 was a severely mediocre chip. Seriously, 3.5GHz under water @>1.4V WITHOUT Threads. For awhile a couple of years back I built an AMD AM3+ HTPC that was performing better. When I first got it, it didn't feel so bad, but seeing other peoples clocks over 5 years it just continues to bug you.

Overclocking this 5650 though was such a breeze in comparison. +900 MHz and 2 extra cores for $80, c'mon how can you beat that? But I have to admit, moving from 9K to 11K in 3DMark Vantage sure didn't feel bad


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deez*
> 
> I have to agree with you }SkOrPn--', the "feel" is night and day. My 920 was a severely mediocre chip. Seriously, 3.5GHz under water @>1.4V WITHOUT Threads. For awhile a couple of years back I built an AMD AM3+ HTPC that was performing better. When I first got it, it didn't feel so bad, but seeing other peoples clocks over 5 years it just continues to bug you.
> 
> Overclocking this 5650 though was such a breeze in comparison. +900 MHz and 2 extra cores for $80, c'mon how can you beat that? But I have to admit, moving from 9K to 11K in 3DMark Vantage sure didn't feel bad


Yeah, I know several users around the web, not noobs either that have said the same thing. Most of these users here are just getting two more cores apparently, but some of us are getting a MUCH snappier system as well. This effect was reported also over at [H] as well. At the exact same clocks my Xeon is putting up almost 30 more Glfops then my 930 did, regardless what Passmark benchmarks say. It was INSTANTLY apparent when I first booted this CPU at stock settings. I never got that kind of snappiness out of my system no matter how high I got the 930 to overclock.

As I said, I am talking about my inbuilt human ability to sense these things, because I am at my computer almost every waking minute 7 days a week, so it is NOT placebo...

EDIT: I would like to mention that not all chips perform the same within the same series, you may get a great chip or a poor chip, so as far as I am concerned I think my 930 was poor, even though it overclocked fine, and this x5650 is great. Which explains why I felt such a big difference between the two. I also ran my 930 at 4.5Ghz for almost 4 months when I first got it so maybe that weakened it to some degree, but not sure about that theory either.


----------



## Deez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, I know several users around the web, not noobs either that have said the same thing. Most of these users here are just getting two more cores apparently, but some of us are getting a MUCH snappier system as well. This effect was reported also over at [H] as well. At the exact same clocks my Xeon is putting up almost 30 more Glfops then my 930 did, regardless what Passmark benchmarks say. It was INSTANTLY apparent when I first booted this CPU at stock settings. I never got that kind of snappiness out of my system no matter how high I got the 930 to overclock.


Exactly the same for me. My system was running smoother and cleaner (no little hiccups on disk reads and the like) at stock than my 920 @ 3.5 for the entire first day I was getting my cooling loop flushed, cleaned, filled and vented and looking over the baseline results and setup. I am sure part of the good feelings came from the relief it was working well, the happiness the 920 PITA was finally out of there, etc. But the actual performance was very apparent (equal or better) doing some test tasks and benchmarks. Probably more apparent for me than some others since I was coming from not only a C0, but an inferior C0 at that.

Ugh that reminds me of how ticked I was when the D0s showed up lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deez*
> 
> Ugh that reminds me of how ticked I was when the D0s showed up lol


That was the whole reason I traded my 920 for a 930, just to get the D0. lol, maybe I hurt her though trying so hard to get the overclock stable.


----------



## fallenzeraphine

My 4-year-old EVGA X58 SLI3 unfortunately died and I went ahead and bought an ASUS Rampage III Formula (Brand new Board), here are some pics. Overclocking results are pretty much the same can do 4.4Ghz at 1.39V on my Xeon X5660


----------



## kckyle

asus is so lazy sometimes that looks exactly like my p6x58d except its in red lol


----------



## beast1986

Hello,

I would like to join the club. Here is my validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/m0ufgg

Currently i am running 4,64GHz 6C/6T with vcore 1,39V LCC ON, VTT 1,3V. CPU can do 4,8GHz with vcore 1,43V.
I just installed 12GB kit of Kingston hyperx, making a total 18GB of RAM. I have no problem running the memory at 1600MHz, QPI at 3200MHz. Tested with prime 95 and memtest for more than 3hr. I didnt expect to be so easy







It seems that xeons have beter IMC than core i7s.


----------



## fallenzeraphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beast1986*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I would like to join the club. Here is my validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/m0ufgg
> 
> Currently i am running 4,64GHz 6C/6T with vcore 1,39V LCC ON, VTT 1,3V. CPU can do 4,8GHz with vcore 1,43V.
> I just installed 12GB kit of Kingston hyperx, making a total 18GB of RAM. I have no problem running the memory at 1600MHz, QPI at 3200MHz. Tested with prime 95 and memtest for more than 3hr. I didnt expect to be so easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that xeons have beter IMC than core i7s.


Why run it without HT? you loose around 25% performance.


----------



## Mackle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deez*
> 
> Hey Kana-Maru and everyone! I am so glad I found this thread a couple months ago, because I was racking my brain back and forth about whether or not to build a new z79/x99 comp. I just could NOT think of a really good reason to do so. In 5 years it just hasn't looked like much has improved in the things that really matter.
> 
> Then, I saw the posts guys had made about finding X56xx Xeons at such low prices. I hopped on Amazon, caught a Xeon X5650 for *$80*, saw it on my board's compatibility list, and 3 days later, yanked out my C0 i7 920 that I could only ever get stable at 3500 (w/o threads) and here I now sit...
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qc5mz8
> 
> *4400 MHz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stable as can be on my bang for the buck ASRock x58 Extreme6 with just a little nudging of the IOH voltages (1.1->1.3) to get the QPI happy enough to get me from 190->200 BCLK (VCore and VTT at 1.35 & 1.36 set in BIOS, respectively)
> 
> Bumped my 3DMark score up 2000 points from the chip change alone. I feel like I spent $80 for a brand gaming rig.
> 
> I am likely going to bump back down to give a bit more voltage space for peace of mind, but this was my first time hitting stable >4.0 and on a hex no less. Thanks all for your helpful posts!


Wow that puts my X5675 OC to shame (175Mhz x "auto", which posts at around 4GHz and I'm actually not sure what it turbos up to after that).

I keep looking for fellow X5675 owners to find out what the usual OCability of the chip is, but unlike when I had an E5620 (4.2 that was stable at) there doesn't seem to be many owners around whereas the X5650 seems very popular and a good chip.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

The price is more than double for a X5675 compared to a X5650, so not many people are going to buy that chip.


----------



## Trondster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenzeraphine*
> 
> Why run it without HT? you loose around 25% performance.


Well - that is _highly_ application/benchmark dependent - some applications do not benefit at all.
The 45nm quadcores run much cooler and with lower required voltages with HT disabled - I'm guessing the same goes for the 32nm hexacores.


----------



## YBS1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackle*
> 
> I keep looking for fellow X5675 owners to find out what the usual OCability of the chip is, but unlike when I had an E5620 (4.2 that was stable at) there doesn't seem to be many owners around whereas the X5650 seems very popular and a good chip.


I have an X5675, it doesn't clock as well as my X5670 does. My 5670 is good for 4.9GHz (bench stable, I don't run it there 24/7) , IIRC the X5675 was only good for about 4.6-4.7 or thereabouts. It did however run stable up to about 4.3GHz at a lower voltage than the 5670 required at the same frequencies though.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackle*
> 
> Wow that puts my X5675 OC to shame (175Mhz x "auto", which posts at around 4GHz and I'm actually not sure what it turbos up to after that).
> 
> I keep looking for fellow X5675 owners to find out what the usual OCability of the chip is, but unlike when I had an E5620 (4.2 that was stable at) there doesn't seem to be many owners around whereas the X5650 seems very popular and a good chip.


we have the same(almost) board and cpu,

i don't test highest i can go but for 24/7 4.3ghz at 1.3v is pretty stable


----------



## beast1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenzeraphine*
> 
> Why run it without HT? you loose around 25% performance.


You lose performance only in aplications that can take advantage of HT like videoediting, renderring etc. Games dont benefit from HT at all. I use my computer mainly for gaming, I am big fan of FSX where i lose FPS with HT enabled. There is also another thing , HT enabled inceases heat output of CPU a may cause stability issues when OCed. I can run my CPU perfectly stable with my settings, but there is no benefit of HT for me.


----------



## Mackle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YBS1*
> 
> I have an X5675, it doesn't clock as well as my X5670 does. My 5670 is good for 4.9GHz (bench stable, I don't run it there 24/7) , IIRC the X5675 was only good for about 4.6-4.7 or thereabouts. It did however run stable up to about 4.3GHz at a lower voltage than the 5670 required at the same frequencies though.


Hi. Which settings did you use for the 4.6-4.7 OC?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beast1986*
> 
> I am big fan of FSX where i lose FPS with HT enabled


Interesting. Wonder why that happens... I'm sure that I've had Bioware games that needed Hyperthreading disabled (in the Pentium 4 days) in order to run stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> we have the same(almost) board and cpu,
> 
> i don't test highest i can go but for 24/7 4.3ghz at 1.3v is pretty stable


What settings are you using KcKyle? I remember sending you photos of my bios screens, but didn't know how you'd set your OC up.


----------



## beast1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackle*
> 
> Interesting. Wonder why that happens... I'm sure that I've had Bioware games that needed Hyperthreading disabled (in the Pentium 4 days) in order to run stable.


According my research FSX uses one core (thread) for creating the simulation and rest of the cores(threads) for textures rendering. First core is always at 100% while the rest arround 30-50%
When HT enabled the first core is not fully dedicated calculating the simulation because Windows recognises it as two cores and some resources of first psychical core are used now for textures rendering. Thats why FPS drops compared to HT disabled.


----------



## GermanyChris

My Z600 just became



It was NOT fun about 9 hours of NOT fun


----------



## kckyle

ha i hear ya, it took me 2 hours to figure out how to install the right sound driver, an hour just to get get the network driver working, and 2 to figure out if my gpu is a 0 or 1 for the boot config.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackle*
> 
> Hi. Which settings did you use for the 4.6-4.7 OC?
> Interesting. Wonder why that happens... I'm sure that I've had Bioware games that needed Hyperthreading disabled (in the Pentium 4 days) in order to run stable.
> What settings are you using KcKyle? I remember sending you photos of my bios screens, but didn't know how you'd set your OC up.


i switched to a ud7 about 2 weeks ago, but if i remeber correctly with a x5675 i used more multi than blck, everything else was pretty much the same really.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ha i hear ya, it took me 2 hours to figure out how to install the right sound driver, an hour just to get get the network driver working, and 2 to figure out if my gpu is a 0 or 1 for the boot config.


If it had been as easy as fixing audio I'd have been happy this goes well beyond that. This is not my first hack.


----------



## Ancoron

Hello, Gentlemen. Here I come, just plugged in my X5660 a few days ago on a 6 year old MSI X58 Platinum Mainboard. Overclocked it to 4Ghz on Air without any Problem. At first I wanted to switch to a Z97 Mainboard with an i7 4790K for round about 500 Euros. Now I'm in with a Hexacore at 4Ghz for DirectX 12 and The Witcher 3 with excellent Benchmarks and only 200€ Investment for Cooler and CPU. I feel like I just invented fire and the step from my old i7 920 with stock cooler was huge. More than I expected, to be honest. My Score at 3D Mark 11 (Basic) went through the roof, but here's the Problem:
At 3.6 Ghz I have a Highscore of 12835 Points. At 4 Ghz it's 12034. Why is that?
Anyway, here is the mandatory screenshot after 1h plus on Prime 95:

Anco2prime.jpg 559k .jpg file


----------



## Trondster

It could be other frequencies - RAM, Uncore, etc.
IBT and other scores might show slightly varying scores depending on the context - I have seen the IBT GFlops number drop a bit if I run IBT after a prolonged Prime95 session.


----------



## smartdroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> My Z600 just became
> 
> 
> 
> It was NOT fun about 9 hours of NOT fun


I would love to do that to my Z800


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> My Z600 just became
> 
> 
> 
> It was NOT fun about 9 hours of NOT fun
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to do that to my Z800
Click to expand...

Here's my MR post about it you can probably glean some information about how with it"
Quote:


> So last night I gave into the nag that I needed to hackintosh my Z600. I can install Arch in less than 20, I now have 9 hours wrapped into getting that silly computer to boot OS X. Most PC it's less than an hour process to get OS X working on this pre-built it's not. First Unibeast will not boot because of USB so I needed to use Niresh's Macpwn. Macpwn did not detect the hard drive after installing so I had no option to boot from the drive to finish the install by now it's after 11 and I go to bed while my work Mac makes a Unibeast stick. I get up early this morning and plug in the Unibeast stick and it can see the HD that OS X is installed on so I boot from it and half way through black screen neither yes or no with graphics enabler worked which is strange because the baby Quadro I used (FX1800) has worked OOTB on every hackintosh I've built in the last couple years. Out of frustration I put in my FirePro v5800 which has never worked and it worked, with no desktop acceleration. I got in, got a boot loader and the few kexts I was sure I needed and rebooted, everything worked with no unibeast **Tooorrrr**. I DL and installed the Nvidia web driver popped in the 750, reboot and everything is dandy including sleep. When I get home this evening I'll install the sound driver and it should be good to go.


----------



## GermanyChris

I wonder why HandBrake doesn't max out the CPU? Any ideas?


----------



## YBS1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackle*
> 
> Hi. Which settings did you use for the 4.6-4.7 OC?


No way for me to tell you. I had it in the board for about two days, just long enough to be sure my 5670 was a better chip, once I was certain the 5675 couldn't best the 5670's clocks I pulled it and stored it away for a rainy day and/or to sell.


----------



## Deez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackle*
> 
> Wow that puts my X5675 OC to shame (175Mhz x "auto", which posts at around 4GHz and I'm actually not sure what it turbos up to after that).
> 
> I keep looking for fellow X5675 owners to find out what the usual OCability of the chip is, but unlike when I had an E5620 (4.2 that was stable at) there doesn't seem to be many owners around whereas the X5650 seems very popular and a good chip.


Hey Mackle, sorry it has been a few days to get back to you. Yeah, it really was a best bang for the buck kinda thing. I suppose there was a lot more 5650s out in the servers than anything else, running at the stock levels (as you would expect). So, when I looked at them and didn't pay much attention to the clock, the multipliers were in a pretty tight range. So, when I found the 5660 at $80 it was a no brainer. And, compared to that 920 that was such a pain to work with. This 5650 was a breeze to work with. Every .1V got me so much more. Starting with the really low clocked 5650 only really meant more to gain. The other Xeons just start up a little higher. It just made more sense than paying a couple hundred $ more to get a chip intel clocked a bit higher or added 1 more multiplier onto.


----------



## i3igpete

Quote:


> Look here if you're interested..
> 
> http://andybrown.me.uk/wk/2014/11/01/z800/


Wow I'm glad i found your post before i pulled the trigger. I was anticipating the board and psu problems but not all the other headaches.


----------



## wailam

so my CM 212x EVO is coming, should I change the stock fans to others cause I'll be doing encoding in it and it will be "HOT". If it should be change, which fans I should pick?


----------



## smartdroid

That's a low end cooler why spend money on it?

Probably a wiser choice would have been to buy something better to start with.


----------



## wailam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> That's a low end cooler why spend money on it?
> 
> Probably a wiser choice would have been to buy something better to start with.


Probably because Its a "BUDGET" cooler?


----------



## bill1024

I have been picking up refurbs. from NewEgg The all in one water coolers Hydro series H80i for 44$, the H90 for 50ish, and the H100 for 33$ at Tiger direct. I paid 60ish for the H70 new.
All those coolers work great, my x5660s stayed 15c on average, cooler than any heatpipe type air cooler I was using.

I do think those coolers are great.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wailam*
> 
> so my CM 212x EVO is coming, should I change the stock fans to others cause I'll be doing encoding in it and it will be "HOT". If it should be change, which fans I should pick?


If you have extra fans laying around it wouldn't hurt to try them, but I don't think you're going to get much better cooling than using the stock fan. Maybe running two fans in push / pull would give you better performance at lower fan speeds.


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wailam*
> 
> Probably because Its a "BUDGET" cooler?


A cooler is no longer budget if you have to pay for more fans. If you have better fans available, fine, but if you're planning on ordering some, you would have been better off putting that money towards a better cooler in the first place.


----------



## kckyle

everyone should just get a d14


----------



## wailam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> If you have extra fans laying around it wouldn't hurt to try them, but I don't think you're going to get much better cooling than using the stock fan. Maybe running two fans in push / pull would give you better performance at lower fan speeds.


I don't have any extra fans except those Dell fans 120mm which used to cool down cpu. Maybe I'll try those fans.


----------



## kckyle

its not going to make much of a difference, maybe 1-2c at most. dont waste money on more expensive fans the ones that comes with the evo is pretty good enough


----------



## wailam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> its not going to make much of a difference, maybe 1-2c at most. dont waste money on more expensive fans the ones that comes with the evo is pretty good enough


Will do. But I still wanna test Dell fans if it fit. The spec >http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835706038<


----------



## wailam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I have been picking up refurbs. from NewEgg The all in one water coolers Hydro series H80i for 44$, the H90 for 50ish, and the H100 for 33$ at Tiger direct. I paid 60ish for the H70 new.
> All those coolers work great, my x5660s stayed 15c on average, cooler than any heatpipe type air cooler I was using.
> 
> I do think those coolers are great.


I don't really trust those AIO coolers. Read bad rep on the net. If I go watercooled I gonna go custom watercooled.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trondster*
> 
> Well - that is _highly_ application/benchmark dependent - some applications do not benefit at all.
> The 45nm quadcores run much cooler and with lower required voltages with HT disabled - I'm guessing the same goes for the 32nm hexacores.


Only very minimal impact on temps and only SLIGHTLY lower required voltages for my x5650.

Even at 4GHz my 240 AIO (Deepcool Maelstrom 240) easily handles it @ 60C (highest core, lowest core is 54C) with the fans set at 1000rpm

Guys ... I haven't used my P6X58-E WS and it's dead








Sits there flashing the DIAG_CPU LED on the x5650 that is back on my main rig's ex58-ud5 that i'm typing now from


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wailam*
> 
> Probably because Its a "BUDGET" cooler?


What he probably means is something better value for money like for instance ...
http://www.amazon.com/Logisys-Gamer-Storm-Cooling-MC6002GS/dp/B007G6XX4G/ Or the Phanteks PH-TC14PE for like 60$ after rebate on newegg.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> its not going to make much of a difference, maybe 1-2c at most. dont waste money on more expensive fans the ones that comes with the evo is pretty good enough


The last time I saw them in action they were loud and not really any good.


----------



## neomirceac

Hello all,

I am the proud owner of an Xeon X5650 on a MSI Big Bang X-Power motherboard. Also on the motherboard I have 3x4GB Corsair Dominator 1600 MHz + 3x1GB Kingston HyperX 2000MHz modules (6 in total). The problem is that the Uncore ration on my board is locked. For 1333MHz on the memory I have 2400 MHz Uncore. The QPI speed is set to 4800MHz.

I'm running the system at stock: 2,66 GHz for the processor and 1333 MHz for all memory modules. For this setting in BIOS I need to dial in 1,15 QPI voltage (Memory voltage default 1.5 V). I think this voltage of 1.15 for QPI is high, and it should be more of ~1V......

In terms of cooling I'm using a Thermalright SIlver Arrow cooler with only one fan (between radiators) because of space issues. I have never seen temps higher the 46C on my CPU even after 3 days of [email protected], which is nice......

Anyway, I want to overclock to about 3,3 GHz with 3,6 GHz turbo (or more ..... but I'm looking at 24/7 operation.....). For this I need to bump the BCLK to 166. This setting will give me (a divider of 5) 1328 MHz for the memory (which is close to 1333 MHz), Uncore frequency of about 2400 MHz and the QPI frequency of ~5900 MHz.

As voltages go, I dialed in as follows: 1,3V on CPU, 1,25V on QPI. no change to PLL (1,8V) and no change to memory (1.5V).

With this setting I still can't get into windows :-s....... I get POST every time but can't get it to be stable. I think the CPU voltage is at this point really high for this speed I am not willing to go any higher, for this speed. The QPI voltage also is massive for this CPU/Memory frequency/voltage, so I just stopped at this point.

Can someone help me? Am I doing something wrong on my rig? I because all memory modules are populated and should I remove the 3x1GB modules for higher overclock ?

PS: Can you guys point out a program so I can verify the current voltages for my motherboard, because MSI's Control Center Is somewhat bad..... ! In bios i dial in 1,25V (and I checked with a multimeter) and the software reports something like ~1,35V. So no good voltage reading for this voltage.....

PS2: In my rig I have two way SLI: 2x680 GPUs: MSI Lightning and Gigabyte OC edition of the 680 2GB versions. My PSU is a Fortron Aurum 700W edition, which is review (not by me







) and puts out all of it's 700W.....

PS2: Awesome thread, read it almost full !

Best regards to all!


----------



## infinity526

Hi there! I started to look through the thread for this but I'm not sure how to use the search on this forum. I'm wanting to buy an x5650 CPU to use, and trying to find compatible motherboards inexpensively on ebay. I'm finding conflicting information on support for the Intel DX58SO. Does anyone here use that motherboard with an x-series Xeon, and are there any problems with it?

Thank you!


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infinity526*
> 
> Hi there! I started to look through the thread for this but I'm not sure how to use the search on this forum. I'm wanting to buy an x5650 CPU to use, and trying to find compatible motherboards inexpensively on ebay. I'm finding conflicting information on support for the Intel DX58SO. Does anyone here use that motherboard with an x-series Xeon, and are there any problems with it?
> 
> Thank you!


You can find cheap compatible motherboards but they won't overclock. Overclocking motherboards are around 120+.


----------



## infinity526

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> You can find cheap compatible motherboards but they won't overclock. Overclocking motherboards are around 120+.


Thanks for the reply! Do you have any specific recommendations for ones that will OC that are reasonably priced on eBay right now? The DX58SO I found was $135 shipped.


----------



## GENXLR

DX58SO's work with X5600 as far as i remember testing


----------



## Deez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wailam*
> 
> I don't really trust those AIO coolers. Read bad rep on the net. If I go watercooled I gonna go custom watercooled.


Plus it is a lot more fun to put together


----------



## infinity526

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> DX58SO's work with X5600 as far as i remember testing


Do you remember if you could get them to OC? Another user above said they won't :/


----------



## GENXLR

Which user?


----------



## infinity526

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Which user?


Dotachin, just above you, the first reply to my question. I really don't want to spend the $175+ that a Sabertooth or P6T is going for if I can avoid it.


----------



## GENXLR

He didn't say your board can't OC, he said there are cheap compatible boards that won't OC.


----------



## infinity526

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> He didn't say your board can't OC, he said there are cheap compatible boards that won't OC.


Ah. My bad, I misread that. Do you know if the DX58SO will?


----------



## GENXLR

Chances are it will, but you may have a locked UNCORE at 2x, i can't tell, but the board appears to support it. otherwise it may need a microcode mod


----------



## Deez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neomirceac*
> 
> Anyway, I want to overclock to about 3,3 GHz with 3,6 GHz turbo (or more ..... but I'm looking at 24/7 operation.....). For this I need to bump the BCLK to 166. This setting will give me (a divider of 5) 1328 MHz for the memory (which is close to 1333 MHz), Uncore frequency of about 2400 MHz and the QPI frequency of ~5900 MHz.
> 
> As voltages go, I dialed in as follows: 1,3V on CPU, 1,25V on QPI. no change to PLL (1,8V) and no change to memory (1.5V).
> 
> With this setting I still can't get into windows :-s....... I get POST every time but can't get it to be stable. I think the CPU voltage is at this point really high for this speed I am not willing to go any higher, for this speed. The QPI voltage also is massive for this CPU/Memory frequency/voltage, so I just stopped at this point.
> 
> Can someone help me? Am I doing something wrong on my rig? I because all memory modules are populated and should I remove the 3x1GB modules for higher overclock ?
> 
> PS2: In my rig I have two way SLI: 2x680 GPUs: MSI Lightning and Gigabyte OC edition of the 680 2GB versions. My PSU is a Fortron Aurum 700W edition, which is review (not by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and puts out all of it's 700W.....


Based on what you wrote there, I can tell you what I experienced working through my overclock.
1.3 CPU VCore should be in pretty good shape there. And, of course, the normal warning of not going higher than 1.35 (you shouldn't need to unless you got unlucky with the chip).

I would say that I needed 1.3V on my Vtt/QPI voltage to really get anywhere good. I wouldn't be too scared to slowly increment up to 1.3 and see how that helps you - it is, afterall, what is allowing your x5650 and x58 NB to "talk" - Intel gives it the same voltage limit as your CPU 1.4V, so I'll give you the same warning as the CPU - don't go over 1.35V

Now, for the SLI and your IOH voltages - MOST of the time people seem to be able to keep the two IOH associated voltages (I am not sure what they are called in your BIOS) at stock - 1.1 and 1.16V I believe. Since this powers the connection back and forth between your x58 and your SLI it can start to trip you up too. If it is a single card, rarely people have issues with the IOH it seems, but adding SLI puts a bigger burden on the connection. At my higher overclocks I did have to increase these voltages very slightly to 1.2V to prevent the x58 from dropping. So, keep it in mind, just in case.

For a final word I will just say - only do what you are comfortable doing. An extra hundred MHz or two isn't worth losing the hardware. There are great guides with much better explanations and insights than I have given you here.


----------



## infinity526

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Chances are it will, but you may have a locked UNCORE at 2x, i can't tell, but the board appears to support it. otherwise it may need a microcode mod


Thanks. I'm assuming I can find information about what those two things mean elsewhere in this thread? I don't know much about OCing past multiplier and baseclock.


----------



## Deez

Oh yeah! I got my x5650 up to *4600 MHz!* But I am just too uncomfortable leaving the voltages up there, so its more just for show lol - CPU-Z -> http://valid.x86.fr/1rzmqb


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infinity526*
> 
> Thanks. I'm assuming I can find information about what those two things mean elsewhere in this thread? I don't know much about OCing past multiplier and baseclock.


Can you go to the boards manufacturer and DL the boards manual and read it, see if it says you can raise the BCLK.
Not too many seem to buy that board, I would think there is a reason for that.

Check your local Craigslist for motherboards.
I picked up an EVGA FTW3 for 60$ and I have seen a couple Sabertooths sell for 100-125$.
I missed an EVGA SR-2 with 2 hexcores and a 1200W PSU and 24gb memory and case for 600$ Missed it by just a few hours too.

I found on e-bay an Asus Rampage3 for 100$ just listed as Rampage3, So don't just look for x58 or lga 1366 boards.


----------



## kckyle

welp. it's 2015, and i'm still using my x58 every day lol.

i have to say, this is honestly the longest i have ever gone without upgrading to a newer platform. at this pace, this might be the very last computer i built. there still aren't any games that i can think of its cpu intensive enough to make my xeon a bottleneck.

its quite amazing how after 6 years the x58 is still putting up a good fight,


----------



## GENXLR

My X58 system is on year 6


----------



## aznplayer213

I honestly can't believe that my PC will be 5 in February. Feels like it was just yesterday that I spent like 1500 bucks on a 920, P6T and a 5870. Time sure flies...


----------



## infinity526

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Can you go to the boards manufacturer and DL the boards manual and read it, see if it says you can raise the BCLK.
> Not too many seem to buy that board, I would think there is a reason for that.
> 
> Check your local Craigslist for motherboards.
> I picked up an EVGA FTW3 for 60$ and I have seen a couple Sabertooths sell for 100-125$.
> I missed an EVGA SR-2 with 2 hexcores and a 1200W PSU and 24gb memory and case for 600$ Missed it by just a few hours too.
> 
> I found on e-bay an Asus Rampage3 for 100$ just listed as Rampage3, So don't just look for x58 or lga 1366 boards.


It doesn't mention BCLK at all. I'll check Craigslist, I didn't think of that.


----------



## Dotachin

Is there any reviews with modern games (the ones that do use 6 threads) showing difference between HT on and off for our xeons?

I've seen stated somewhere that our HT isn't as good as later generations and therefore logical threads may bottleneck games.


----------



## bledoliki

Quick question: Will any of the non-listed Xeon CPUs, like E5530, E5540, or the ones from 56XX series work on my ASRock X58 Extreme mobo?

Here`s the official CPU support list from the manufacturer:

asrockx58extreme.jpg 198k .jpg file


Thanks!


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I'm really tempted to build an X58 machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, such an amazing overclock!
> Wow and all that needed was 1.352v?
> 
> Also, how is the GTX 970 with the Xeon? They must be a beast combo!


Its great actually, better than the R9 290X, I tested both and the R9 is glitching once in a while...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> My Z600 just became
> 
> 
> 
> It was NOT fun about 9 hours of NOT fun


Congrats on the OS X install on the Z600 bud!!! still 9 hours of well worth it learning if you ask me...







Its not wasted see it like that, I don't consider the knowledge gained installing OS X on a hackintosh something quite easy especially on a computer that has dual socket and a bunch of unsupported hardware that you have to search, download and patch and install kexts to make it work fine


----------



## freakb18c1

Nice another z600! I just sold mine I get them dirt cheap! Love em







)


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> Nice another z600! I just sold mine I get them dirt cheap! Love em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


dumb question, are these Boards even capable of an overclock?


----------



## freakb18c1

Eh kinda via set fsb I got around 15 extra MHz not even worth the trouble ... But I had to try haha


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> Eh kinda via set fsb I got around 15 extra MHz not even worth the trouble ... But I had to try haha


Yeah its usually the case with OEM motherboards, lately though with intel XTU with haswell CPU you can be lucky and get some manufacturer that don't lock all the multis. I could get 3 multis above the max multi on my Macbook Pro Ivy bridge 2.7- 3.7 ghz turbo (xtu overclock to 4ghz but run too hot to leave it there) and 2 bins above max multi on my G750JZ haswell 4700hq 2.4ghz -3.4ghz turbo (3.6ghz with xtu overclock) and its still running very cool since I could undervolt it to run at 3.6ghz


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> My Z600 just became
> 
> 
> 
> It was NOT fun about 9 hours of NOT fun
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the OS X install on the Z600 bud!!! still 9 hours of well worth it learning if you ask me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not wasted see it like that, I don't consider the knowledge gained installing OS X on a hackintosh something quite easy especially on a computer that has dual socket and a bunch of unsupported hardware that you have to search, download and patch and install kexts to make it work fine
Click to expand...

Thanks, it even sleeps, has it's power management, and is quieter under OSX than it was with Linux. I've put all my Mac SW back on it and it's been running great nice and dependable. Next week I'll probably pull the boot drive and reinstall on a new clean drive to make sure it's repeatable since there was a lot of seat of the pants stuff going on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> Nice another z600! I just sold mine I get them dirt cheap! Love em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> dumb question, are these Boards even capable of an overclock?
Click to expand...

There is no option in my BIOS to adjust anything, which is fine because I really don't want to I just want it to work. I found another decently priced 5690's on ebay and have started making funds available and selling a few misc. things. If I can't get it done with 12 cores @ 3.46 then I really don't need to do it.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Posted this in the other topic:

More editing. I've been pretty busy lately. Hope you all had a good new year so far.

HTML article for my X5660 review:

http://www.overclock-and-game.com/hardware/computer-tech-reviews/28-x5660-review


----------



## freakb18c1

Soo much x58 love here


----------



## loop16

Hello, i tried a strange combination to my rig P6td Deluxe with Xeon [email protected] 24/7, I bought a triple chanel memory kir g.skill ripjawsx 1600 6gb, and i had a 3*1 ocz black triple chanel kit, an i tried to put 6 sticks of ram in my mobos slots, where is the odd thing
Not only worked at once with 9 gigs of ram, but with all setting to auto i have exactly the same frecuency [email protected] memory @1765mhz, but because all settings were in auto the command rate was 2t, with all memory slots filled, which is obvious a logical situation, Then because i wanted to experiment i chnge from bios command rate in 1t i saved bios settings and i was waiting black screen and reset bios parameters, BUT







 it starts normally with command rate 1T 6 sticks of ram from differend vendors, and i start benching using my rig 24/7, gaming and no errors no nothing instability issue, i couldnt imagine xeons IMC could handle 6 sticks of ram running in triple chanel at command rate 1T, i m surprised


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Nice review Kana, definitely shows the power of the LGA1366 socket.

Just ordered 16GB of Crucial Ballistix Tactical RAM. Hopefully these sticks are just as good as the single stick I have. I can do 2133 9-9-9-24 1T with only 1.5V on that one. If these can do the same, I'll run CineBench and see how much of an improvement there is.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> Soo much x58 love here


if it ain't broken why fix it


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Thanks, it even sleeps, has it's power management, and is quieter under OSX than it was with Linux. I've put all my Mac SW back on it and it's been running great nice and dependable. Next week I'll probably pull the boot drive and reinstall on a new clean drive to make sure it's repeatable since there was a lot of seat of the pants stuff going on.
> There is no option in my BIOS to adjust anything, which is fine because I really don't want to I just want it to work. I found another decently priced 5690's on ebay and have started making funds available and selling a few misc. things. If I can't get it done with 12 cores @ 3.46 then I really don't need to do it.


i was curious because i've been wanting an SR2 for a while, but its just to much money when you can find one. So i was hoping for an alternative board dual 1366 with OC potential.


----------



## i3igpete

Can I join the club?

http://valid.canardpc.com/is1vm7

x5680, 4.0 GHz (160 x 25) CPU, 1.325v idle
1280 MHz memory (160 , 2:8), 1.55v

How do these voltages compare to others using air cooling? I am happy with 4GHz, was wondering if I could drop it to 1.30v or maybe lower. I know for sure that linpack failed with 4.15 GHz and 1.325v.


----------



## DR4G00N

I should be getting my new mobo sometime next week, can't wait to finally put this X5650 to use.


----------



## Apple Pi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> i was curious because i've been wanting an SR2 for a while, but its just to much money when you can find one. So i was hoping for an alternative board dual 1366 with OC potential.


I'm in the same boat trying to find a good board even to use as a base for modding.


----------



## kckyle

http://valid.x86.fr/zmrkj8



hm this ud7 needs more wattage than my p6x58d. however the extra cooling on the north and southbridge is much nicer than my asus counterpart.

and i also have to turn on turbo boost else it won't let me use x25 multi, kinda strange.

update:

well this is interesting, as i push up the blck, it requires less voltage than my asus p6x58d at 4.5ghz

usually i would need 1.35-1.4v to get up to 4.5ghz but on this UD7 i only need about 1.32-33v

http://valid.x86.fr/zs86jl


----------



## Screener

I may have a UD7 on it's way to me soon. Been after one for a while to add to the collection.

Quick question is it weird I have started a bit of a X58 hoard? I cant seem to pass them up at the mo and have quite a few


----------



## xxpenguinxx

kckyle is that 24/7 stable?


----------



## kckyle

I was only able to run 10 pass in burn test cause the temp was too high. It was reaching above 85c with all my fans on max, but I was able to do that so I think it's stable in my book


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screener*
> 
> I may have a UD7 on it's way to me soon. Been after one for a while to add to the collection.
> 
> Quick question is it weird I have started a bit of a X58 hoard? I cant seem to pass them up at the mo and have quite a few


Join the club I have my first x58 build, thn I bought a used Mac pro which uses x58 platform, and a very nice member here gave me his ud7 which I have been using since. It's still more than enough for everyday task and majority of the games so I see no reason to upgrade


----------



## darvast

Can anyone point me to some sort of guide to overclocking an Xeon 5650?

I've read a few general overclocking guides but they emphasize tweaking the multiplier not base clock, and as I understand it the Xeon's base clock can go as high as 200+

(Asus p6t deluxe mobo)


----------



## darvast

If there is no guide to overclocking, any tips before I commence.

For example if my base clock is 133.62, what should I start at before going up in small increments? i.e. start at 160 and increase 5 at a time while testing for stability?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darvast*
> 
> Can anyone point me to some sort of guide to overclocking an Xeon 5650?
> 
> I've read a few general overclocking guides but they emphasize tweaking the multiplier not base clock, and as I understand it the Xeon's base clock can go as high as 200+
> 
> (Asus p6t deluxe mobo)








this should give u a rough guideline, we almost have the same bios,

oops forgot this is my x5675 not my old x5650,

if you aiming for 4ghz, try 20 multi x 200 blck, voltage around 1.3v should do it. all other settings should be relatively the same


----------



## darvast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> this should give u a rough guideline, we almost have the same bios,
> 
> oops forgot this is my x5675 not my old x5650,
> 
> if you aiming for 4ghz, try 20 multi x 200 blck, voltage around 1.3v should do it. all other settings should be relatively the same


Cheers buddy, that helps a lot. Should I jump straight to 20 x 200 and 1.3 or is it advisable to increment slowly?


----------



## jetpak12

Normally, I would say to start in small increments, but its been shown very well in this thread that these chips are very good overclockers and the P6T Deluxe should hit 200MHz on the BCLK easily.

So I'd go ahead and try 20x200 at 1.3V CPU voltage. For my board, I only had to change those settings to get that speed. However, you also need to make sure that turbo is properly disabled, otherwise it might clock up to the turbo multis (22x on 5650). Also make sure that the other settings that are tied to the BCLK aren't scaled up absurdly high when you change BCLK.

If 20x200 isn't stable, then try lowering the BCLK until it is, and then go back up from there in small increments while also increasing voltages (more than just CPU voltage). The reason I say go down on BCLK before going back up is because you might need to increase some other voltage slightly (QPI voltage mainly) rather than just pump in more CPU volts.

And if 20x200 is stable, then you can try lowering CPU voltage or bumping up the BCLK in small increments. While 200MHz on the BCLK is fairly easy to achieve on most X58 boards, higher isn't guaranteed. I seem to hit a wall at 212MHz on mine, but others here have gotten higher, and others top out slightly below 200.

As for stress test, Intel Burn Test for a quick test, and Prime95 for long-term stability if that's what you'd like.









Hopefully all this mumbling makes sense. I forget the details of my OC at the moment because I haven't been in my BIOS in a while. But I'm running 20x210MHz on my P6T Deluxe (version 1) with around 1.34V on the CPU (I think...).

But there's nothing to it except to start messing around and trying different settings. Then you can come back with results or more questions. Good luck!


----------



## darvast

Awesome, thanks! The initial cinebench score looks low, no?


----------



## freakb18c1

@ kckyle

2.0 PLL Interesting, I've never seen anyone use a PLL that high for such a low OC. Let me ask you, is it not stable with it set to 1.8?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> @ kckyle
> 
> 2.0 PLL Interesting, I've never seen anyone use a PLL that high for such a low OC. Let me ask you, is it not stable with it set to 1.8?


yeah that was on my old p6x58d board, for me 4.4ghz was moderately high oc, so i jacked it up just to safe, my p6x58d was extremely temperamental so i rather put in a bit too much than not enough and start all over.

on this UD7 on the other hand i only need about 1.84v for PLL voltage, but on the asus board at 1.8v it was a bit shaky. my vcore was at 1.4v which should be more than suffice. .

but yeah i ran with that setting for about a week before bringing it down, the temp with my megahalem was running too high for my liking, 85c underload. if by some chance someone sold me a cheap notcua d14. then i'll keep it running for much longer and keep pushing for higher OC


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darvast*
> 
> Cheers buddy, that helps a lot. Should I jump straight to 20 x 200 and 1.3 or is it advisable to increment slowly?


yeah just jump right in, 4ghz oc for 5650 is nothing,

but freakb18c1 do have a point, put 1.8v for cpu pll instead of 2.0 like i did. youre only pushing 4ghz afterall


----------



## freakb18c1

Gotcha, the majority of intel processors that i've oced LOVED low PLL. 1.3 to be exact but that was all on Gigabyte boards.


----------



## kckyle

i got two flames! i got two flames!!!







cheers everyone









and yeah, i'm in love with this board, there are options i never heard of in the bios compare to asus, however i heard x58 was the last socket gigabyte went the extra mile on. their x79 and x99 boards seems quite lacking in verities and the color scheme looks like its tailored towards a 12 year old.


----------



## scahwo

Hi!

X5650 here http://valid.x86.fr/f3jfys

Would like to join, thanks.


----------



## darvast

Initial results with a intel burn test, stress level maximum.












Anything I did wrong? I only changed those settings shown, everything else left on Auto.

Or should I start reducing multi/bclock?


----------



## kckyle

ah yeah you need more voltage, what does your other settings look like


----------



## darvast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ah yeah you need more voltage, what does your other settings look like


Everything auto, only changed cpu voltage and cpu pll


----------



## kckyle

...

did you change the QPI voltage? and disabled all the power saving features?


----------



## darvast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ...
> 
> did you change the QPI voltage? and disabled all the power saving features?


Power saving, I thought so but I will check. disabled speedstep, cstate and turbomode

QPI what should I try that as?


----------



## kckyle

copy over the settings except the vcore voltage and pll, lower the pll to 1.8, put 1.35v in there just to be safe, if after testing is stable, start bringing it down to 1.3v, and so forth until you get bsod during prime or other tests


----------



## Firehawk

I prefer to use a more systematic approach to overclocking, so I followed this guide. Nothing's perfect of course, but it made more sense to me than telling me to set specific things in the BIOS.


----------



## darvast

Replicated your settings exact, other than exceptions and now windows wont load. Immediate bsod, it wants to run windows repair, perhaps cos I reset it when it looked frozen on a grey screen.

Pics of settings..


----------



## darvast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> I prefer to use a more systematic approach to overclocking, so I followed this guide. Nothing's perfect of course, but it made more sense to me than telling me to set specific things in the BIOS.


Thanks for this, looks great.


----------



## kckyle

wait so, with the new settings, it immediately bsod?


----------



## darvast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> wait so, with the new settings, it immediately bsod?


Yes

As you can see in photos I did not change: pcie frequency, dram frequency, vclk frequency


----------



## kckyle

but it offer u the option to repair? thats odd...normally u wouldn't even get pass that if you bsod so quick. repair the windows and see what happens.


----------



## darvast

So windows is working again. I think it was because I left DRAM freq and UCLK freq on auto...

So I have 6gb 1600 ram. These are the lowest dram freq and UCLK freq settings I could use:


----------



## Firehawk

Hmm, I'm not seeing your DRAM voltage listed in the pics. What do you have it set at?

Given that it booted with reduced DRAM freq, you likely need either more QPI/Vtt or DRAM volts. I run my DRAM at 1.66v.

Do you know what your ram is rated at (freq, timings, volts)?


----------



## darvast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> Hmm, I'm not seeing your DRAM voltage listed in the pics. What do you have it set at?
> 
> Given that it booted with reduced DRAM freq, you likely need either more QPI/Vtt or DRAM volts. I run my DRAM at 1.66v.
> 
> Do you know what your ram is rated at (freq, timings, volts)?


Will check, currently on 7/10 passes of intel burn test.

Im struggling to figure out how asus do their dram etc, instead of a multiplier it shows actual frequency. But what is the formula to work out the implied ram speed and multiplier?

Edit: So it completed 10 passes of intel burn test. Max temp I saw was 88. I guess I'll continue fiddling tomorrow. What would be the maximum advisable temp you'd wanna see while doing intel burn test etc?


----------



## darvast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> Hmm, I'm not seeing your DRAM voltage listed in the pics. What do you have it set at?
> 
> Given that it booted with reduced DRAM freq, you likely need either more QPI/Vtt or DRAM volts. I run my DRAM at 1.66v.
> 
> Do you know what your ram is rated at (freq, timings, volts)?


Its 6gb (3x2gb) Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600 platinum series

http://www.corsair.com/en/cmx6gx3m3a1600c9

1600MHz, 9-9-9-24, 1.65V


----------



## kckyle

yeah you're good on the ram part. max temp according to intel is around 80c last time i checked, what kind of cooler are you using. if you have a decent cooler it should be around 60-70c for a 4ghz overclock


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darvast*
> 
> Edit: So it completed 10 passes of intel burn test. Max temp I saw was 88. I guess I'll continue fiddling tomorrow. What would be the maximum advisable temp you'd wanna see while doing intel burn test etc?


88*C at 4 GHz? That's pretty hot. What cooler are you using? I usually get mid to high 60s at 4.3 GHz.

Any temp you get in IBT will be higher than you'll get under normal use, but you shouldn't let it get higher than 85 or so. That way, under a normal load you'll be in the mid 70s, which I wouldn't want to exceed on a regular basis.


----------



## darvast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> 88*C at 4 GHz? That's pretty hot. What cooler are you using? I usually get mid to high 60s at 4.3 GHz.
> 
> Any temp you get in IBT will be higher than you'll get under normal use, but you shouldn't let it get higher than 85 or so. That way, under a normal load you'll be in the mid 70s, which I wouldn't want to exceed on a regular basis.


Using a thermalright true 120 with a fan strapped to it. See photo below of case cooling, also have a big intake side fan.



Thats with core voltage @ 1.35 too.


----------



## kckyle

i don't understand why is ur temp so high, did you use too much thermal paste? i don't get temps like that unless i'm pushing for 4.6ghz


----------



## darvast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i don't understand why is ur temp so high, did you use too much thermal paste? i don't get temps like that unless i'm pushing for 4.6ghz


I used a pea size amount in the middle. But yeah I'm considering pulling off the heatsink and redoing it.

Another thing, see how in the photo above I have the heatsink positioned vertically. Well the heatsink plate is not square, its rectangular. So I kind of have it across the CPU, whereas positioned the other way looked more natural.

Wondering if I should position it like this instead:



Here's what the heatsink base plate looks like. In this direction the length of the rectangular plate better matches the CPU rectangular form:


----------



## v0dka

Nice thread. I'm in the boat with happy X58 owners too, W3570 here.

This thread almost got me to jump on an X5670 on eBay, but the W3570 at 4.1Ghz is fast enough still. Even for an extremely cpu hungry game like Supcom FA where single thread performance is vital. You can't beat an overclocked Haswell / Ivy / Sandy but you can easily match their stock performance. This means you are set for even the largest teamgames because the simpeed only runs as fast as the slowest link in the chain. At this rate the W3570 will last me another 3-4 years lol.

EDIT: http://valid.x86.fr/wi928z


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i got two flames! i got two flames!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah, i'm in love with this board, there are options i never heard of in the bios compare to asus, however i heard x58 was the last socket gigabyte went the extra mile on. their x79 and x99 boards seems quite lacking in verities and the color scheme looks like its tailored towards a 12 year old.


Lol I know what you mean, X58 seems my platform
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darvast*
> 
> Using a thermalright true 120 with a fan strapped to it. See photo below of case cooling, also have a big intake side fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats with core voltage @ 1.35 too.


You should intake from the rear and put your fan right up to the rear intake and let it exhaust out the top. Trust me, I works so much better. Also, I would lap that true and penny mod it. It shaves off a ton of degrees.


----------



## kckyle

does anyone with a x5675 able to do 4ghz with only 1.2v? i wanna see if this is just me got lucky with a good binned chip or is it all x5675 that are hgher binned


----------



## freakb18c1

put some stress on that bad boy! 1.2v is nice though


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> put some stress on that bad boy! 1.2v is nice though


I did, high Intel burn test and 4 hours of prime with 2 hours of battlefield 4


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> does anyone with a x5675 able to do 4ghz with only 1.2v? i wanna see if this is just me got lucky with a good binned chip or is it all x5675 that are hgher binned


My x5650 did 4ghz on 1.2v but it only lasted a few months before I had problems with it. It passed everything I threw at it originally (in May I think) but then just failed on everyday computing in August. Since May/June I have had to slowly raise it a few tenth's every other Month, or so, until it made it to 1.3v. But yeah some of these seem to be really good at first and then slowly change with time. At least mine is and a few other's here have seen the same thing. I think 1.30v to 1.35v is best for these though.


----------



## darvast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> Lol I know what you mean, X58 seems my platform
> You should intake from the rear and put your fan right up to the rear intake and let it exhaust out the top. Trust me, I works so much better. Also, I would lap that true and penny mod it. It shaves off a ton of degrees.


I see you have the same heatsink, let me ask you... Is the rectangular base plate of your true aligned in the same direction as the rectangular shape of the cpu?


----------



## freakb18c1

I don't have that setup anymore and are you talking about the back plate? Not sure if it would matter.


----------



## darvast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> You should intake from the rear and put your fan right up to the rear intake and let it exhaust out the top. Trust me, I works so much better. Also, I would lap that true and penny mod it. It shaves off a ton of degrees.


1. I don't fancy trying the penny mod, bus is it worth lapping the CPU and heatsink with some sort of kit like this? http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_3719.html

And then my plan is to make the rear an intake and make the heatsink lay horizontally exhausting out the top two 140mm fans.

2. I considered just swapping my true for some sort of AIO cooler... raijintek triton looks nice but is two 120mm fans whereas my case is built for 140mm fans up top.

Reason I'm considering the swap is #1 my temp issues above #2 it is an absolute ***** to remove and replace my heatsink, takes about 30 minutes and lots of swearing. The screw holes are right under the fan on one side and it needs a lot of pressure to screw in.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darvast*
> 
> 1. I don't fancy trying the penny mod, bus is it worth lapping the CPU and heatsink with some sort of kit like this? http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_3719.html
> 
> And then my plan is to make the rear an intake and make the heatsink lay horizontally exhausting out the top two 140mm fans.
> 
> 2. I considered just swapping my true for some sort of AIO cooler... raijintek triton looks nice but is two 120mm fans whereas my case is built for 140mm fans up top.
> 
> Reason I'm considering the swap is #1 my temp issues above #2 it is an absolute ***** to remove and replace my heatsink, takes about 30 minutes and lots of swearing. The screw holes are right under the fan on one side and it needs a lot of pressure to screw in.


The penny mod aka pressure mod shaved more degrees than the lapping alone. I wouldn't recommend laying it horizontally, but its worth a shot, the whole purpose of the rear intake in the grab that fresh cool air. Then have the 2nd fan push through the heat sink. i've tested all ordination for this heat stink, Do you know which revision your true is? sounds like you have a Rev C, you might not even need to do a pressure mod.


----------



## darvast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> The penny mod aka pressure mod shaved more degrees than the lapping alone. I wouldn't recommend laying it horizontally, but its worth a shot, the whole purpose of the rear intake in the grab that fresh cool air. Then have the 2nd fan push through the heat sink. i've tested all ordination for this heat stink, Do you know which revision your true is? sounds like you have a Rev C, you might not even need to do a pressure mod.


Thanks, can you link me to anything on the pressure mod?

No idea on revision, would it say so on the box?


----------



## freakb18c1

Does your mounting plate looks like this?



If not, its not a Rev C

http://www.exoid.com/securely-mounting-the-ultra-120-extreme/

"Rather than use a coin of some sort, or foam that would compress over time, I used a washer that already had an existing hole in the center for the screw to still be able to lower down into the base/block of the ultra 120 extreme. The washer itself was steel and had a 1 inch diameter and a 2-3mm thickness. I had lapped my heatsink previously as seen here: http://www.exoid.com/?page_id=81 So I figured that I had shaved a bit of the bottom off of the heatsink with my sanding so the additional space being used by the washer puts additional pressure on the springs which means the heatsink sits tighter. Here is my work in action:"


----------



## darvast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> Does your mounting plate looks like this?


Yes



Y'know if pressure is such a big deal my temp issues could also be because I have not tightened the four bolts tight enough. They are definitely tighter on the side where I can fit my screwdriver down, the other side is hand tightened.


----------



## freakb18c1

well.. a good way to test can you twist the cooler when its tightened down all the way? if you can twist with you not that much force you'll need some more pressure.
if you can't twist with with moderate force you have plenty of pressure.

with a lap job on the cpu/cooler and a pressure mod should take you down about 5C add a high CFM fan 2 more C better thermal paste 2 more C ... you get the idea


----------



## darvast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> well.. a good way to test can you twist the cooler when its tightened down all the way? if you can twist with you not that much force you'll need some more pressure.
> if you can't twist with with moderate force you have plenty of pressure.
> 
> with a lap job on the cpu/cooler and a pressure mod should take you down about 5C add a high CFM fan 2 more C better thermal paste 2 more C ... you get the idea


Ok I'm sold. So after lapping and pressure mod, what was your thermal paste application method and amount?


----------



## freakb18c1

I personally love OCZ freeze, but its not easy to find. MX3 and MX4 are very good. And as far as the application I either do a line down the center of the CPU or a small grain of rice type of dot in the center.
I find myself doing the line more often, what paste are you using now?


----------



## darvast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> I personally love OCZ freeze, but its not easy to find. MX3 and MX4 are very good. And as far as the application I either do a line down the center of the CPU or a small grain of rice type of dot in the center.
> I find myself doing the line more often, what paste are you using now?


Yes - Arctic Cooling MX-4. I used the pea method but considering my high temps I'm thinking it wasn't ideal.


----------



## freakb18c1

heh you also have to remember that some cpus run cooler than others.

i've owned countless chips, i've had golden cpus that were as hot as the sun and others that ran abnormally cold. lol


----------



## wailam

So I've tried overclock for the 1st time, needed some opinion to see if there's anything I do wrong. Max I can get was 2.9Ghz.






The only thing I've change was CPU Ratio set to 18, BCLK to 162 (max I can set to cause can't set any higher than 5.86GT/s), the DRAM and QPI to the lowest I can get. Others was set to default. Left the Intel SpeedStep to auto though.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quick question guys, I know this is off topic but its important and I'm pretty sure many of you know the answer to it.

Short story first: Before Christmas I purchased my baby brother (yes baby brother, he is 20 years younger then I and the same age as my Daughter) a new AMD based motherboard and A10-7850K APU (exactly what he wanted), however he just informed me he cant finish his build until his taxes comes in from the Gov, which may be another Month of so or more. I have had this unboxed APU and Asus A88X-Pro Mobo here waiting for him since late December. On the 31st he will lose his extended Newegg warranty and the chance to get the $25 rebate from Asus. So, I think I better at least open the boxes and start testing stuff for him.

My Question is, I do NOT have any spare DDR3 memory to use to test this mobo for him and I assume if I do not test it very soon we will lose the Newegg chance to return if it is DOA. So with that said, will my R3E run fine on just one stick of 4GB DDR3 while I test his new mobo and APU?

Sorry this is off topic but I have never ran any of my x58's on anything but 3 sticks, so I am not sure if I even want to try that, but it would suck if the mobo is DOA and we didn't even test it while we had the chance. Know what I mean?


----------



## bill1024

I had to trouble shot some memory issues on my board and it booted and ran fine with just one stick of memory.
It will run in single mode, but it should be fine.
I ran it with 2 sticks in dual mode too, and it did fine,


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I had to trouble shot some memory issues on my board and it booted and ran fine with just one stick of memory.
> It will run in single mode, but it should be fine.
> I ran it with 2 sticks in dual mode too, and it did fine,


OK, thanks Bill. At least I won't have to buy ram just to test it. Now I just need to get his permission to open his belated presents for him, lol... oh and find a power supply, ugh.

Thanks


----------



## kckyle

you won't have a problem, just ur bandwidth be limited to 15gb/s since its only allocating to one slot instead of 2 or 3.


----------



## i3igpete

The mobo manual should have information on which slots to use if you have less than the ideal number of sticks


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah, hmm I will find the manual and see. I may only test for a single day though. Just wanted to make sure it will boot and run so I still have it to work on and research if need be. Thanks guys for the info.


----------



## Rylen

I was getting an itch to build a new. And in the middle of my research found this gem of a CPU that will fit my 5 year old PC









Ordered a X5650 for $65 from eBay, should arrive in 3-4 days..

Going in a Gaming HTPC. My goal is a good balance of running cool, fast, and having a quiet PC. Thinking of using my Corsair H100i (with SP120 Quiet Edition Fans) from another PC, but doubt it will make much difference in cooling. (Noise should be same if I use same fans as what are on the Prolimatech Megahelm Below)
Here's where it's going:


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Very very nice indeed...


----------



## wailam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wailam*
> 
> So I've tried overclock for the 1st time, needed some opinion to see if there's anything I do wrong. Max I can get was 2.9Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I've change was CPU Ratio set to 18, BCLK to 162 (max I can set to cause can't set any higher than 5.86GT/s), the DRAM and QPI to the lowest I can get. Others was set to default. Left the Intel SpeedStep to auto though.


No opinion or advice guys?


----------



## i3igpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wailam*
> 
> No opinion or advice guys?


Is there any reason why you haven't touched any voltages? I think folks on here are waiting for more details on what you have/haven't tried before giving any advice


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wailam*
> 
> No opinion or advice guys?


What type of ram do you have?

Your UCLK is set to auto, that must be x2 of what your target ram speed is.

Example 1600mhz you would need to set 3200 UCLK


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylen*
> 
> I was getting an itch to build a new. And in the middle of my research found this gem of a CPU that will fit my 5 year old PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a X5650 for $65 from eBay, should arrive in 3-4 days..
> 
> Going in a Gaming HTPC. My goal is a good balance of running cool, fast, and having a quiet PC. Thinking of using my Corsair H100i (with SP120 Quiet Edition Fans) from another PC, but doubt it will make much difference in cooling. (Noise should be same if I use same fans as what are on the Prolimatech Megahelm Below)
> Here's where it's going:


i always wonder what a megahalem would look like with corsair fans lol. how did u mount them i dont see the fan clips


----------



## wailam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> What type of ram do you have?
> 
> Your UCLK is set to auto, that must be x2 of what your target ram speed is.
> 
> Example 1600mhz you would need to set 3200 UCLK


1 pieces of Kingston KVR16LN11/4 4GB DDR3 PC3-12800 1600MHz but Low Profiles ones.


----------



## Rylen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i always wonder what a megahalem would look like with corsair fans lol. how did u mount them i dont see the fan clips


I can see the clips in the pics. They are on the sides of the fan


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylen*
> 
> I can see the clips in the pics. They are on the sides of the fan


oooh the megablack has a different clip mechanism i c ic


----------



## Rylen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> oooh the megablack has a different clip mechanism i c ic


Yah it does. I have an original megahelms as well, the clips on the black are even easier to use and a bit more stealth as well


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wailam*
> 
> 1 pieces of Kingston KVR16LN11/4 4GB DDR3 PC3-12800 1600MHz but Low Profiles ones.


okay, good.. confused why you have 1600 ram and running your dram clocks so low lol.

fix your UCLK and Dram speed and im sure you will have much more stability.


----------



## wailam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> okay, good.. confused why you have 1600 ram and running your dram clocks so low lol.
> 
> fix your UCLK and Dram speed and im sure you will have much more stability.


Because I saw a guy doing in the almost the same x58 but he uses different proc and he write to low the DRAM as low as possible. By means of fixing the Dram speed which is suppose to as near as 1600Mhz or what because when I increase my BCLK my Dram increase too. Sorry but I'm still very new to this overclocking stuff. Saw others manage to overclock L5520 to 4Ghz but I wanted to increase as 3Ghz + only if can that is.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wailam*
> 
> Because I saw a guy doing in the almost the same x58 but he uses different proc and he write to low the DRAM as low as possible. By means of fixing the Dram speed which is suppose to as near as 1600Mhz or what because when I increase my BCLK my Dram increase too. Sorry but I'm still very new to this overclocking stuff. Saw others manage to overclock L5520 to 4Ghz but I wanted to increase as 3Ghz + only if can that is.


i will see if i can dial you a 18x tune by the end of the night. i will set the target oc for 4ghz / closest ram freq to 1600.









just realized 4.0 is going to be 220 bclk, not an easy task lol I will provide you a base line tune for 215 bclk (3.86ghz) which is much easier to do.


----------



## freakb18c1

Done that should get you going... good luck.


----------



## wailam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> Done that should get you going... good luck.


Okay, some question I wanna ask. Mine doesn't got DIGI+VRM option. I see some yellow and red numbers there, isn't that quite dangerous? Also I do mention that I wanna only get 3Ghz+ but I don't wanna risk my mobo/proc fried as it's just a 2nd hand stuff so there's no warranty for it. I do wanna overclock but I also wanna stay in the safe side of overclocking. i.e. If all I can get was 3.2Ghz in safe side then I'll just use it.

My full system spec:
Intel Xeon L5520
Asus Rampage II Extreme
Kingston KVR16LN11/4 4GB DDR3 PC3-12800 1600MHz
Cooler Master Hyper 212+ with single stock fans
Cooler Master GX 750W
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7700 Series (HD 7750)
*I have only 3 fans in my current PC Casing. The PSU, Hyper 212+ and a standard 80mm fans 2000rpm+ blowing out on the back of my casing. My previous casing got a better cooling airflow but the backplate of the Hyper 212+ become a problem when screwing the mobo. It raises my mobo, can't screw it. Have to cut a hole for the backplate mabye next month if I got the time. Figure my current setup would be hot when I'm overclocking. Sorry bout that.


----------



## freakb18c1

Just use it as a baseline and adjust what clocks volts you need. trust me you're not going fry anything with 1.256 volts.

FYI 1.4 is still within the safe zone as long as the temps are under 84c







under prime load of course


----------



## Some Random Guy

Anyone buy their xeon from allhdd.com? They've got some decent prices that I'm assuming are recycled chips. I'm considering grabbing an X5670 to have some fun with.


----------



## Poisoner

Validation

This thing sure boots slow compared to the UEFI stuff.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Random Guy*
> 
> Anyone buy their xeon from allhdd.com? They've got some decent prices that I'm assuming are recycled chips. I'm considering grabbing an X5670 to have some fun with.


What prices are you seeing? Seems way over priced to me compared to ebay


----------



## Some Random Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> What prices are you seeing? Seems way over priced to me compared to ebay


I'm not a big fan of ebay. I was seeing $110-120.


----------



## kckyle

for a x5670 110-120 is the norm price, go for it.


----------



## v0dka

In Europe it's more like € 130 or more for an X5670.

Too bad, guess I won't be getting Gulftown after all those years either.


----------



## kckyle

i finally unlocked the 26th multi!

http://valid.x86.fr/h7jmmw

but i can't overclock with it


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Can you at least overclock with the x25? Is the x26 working on all cores or just the two turbo cores?


----------



## kckyle

just two core as far as i know, anyway to check it?

in bios i can only do 25x.


----------



## loop16




----------



## brootalperry

Disappointed I'm not on the list :c

Anyway It's been awhile since I've been here. I find myself coming here only when I either A) Have the overclock itch or B) Have the upgrade itch.
Lately I've been having both. I'm looking to hit 4.5Ghz stable without going insane on the vcore before either me or my Xeon dies.


----------



## Kana-Maru

There are a few people who isn't on the list. I try to update a few times every month and this month is extremely busy. I'll update the membership list very soon,


----------



## woowoo

I'm narrowing in on my overclock for my x5677. I am trying to get stable at 4.5ghz. Right now I can make it through 10 passes of the Standard mode of IntelBurn Test, but can't make it through High. I am using the 27 multiplier because my chip always seems to run all 4 cores at that frequency when SpeedStep is enabled and I would like to turn that back on once I'm stable. I have never seen it get to the 28 multi even testing only one core, and the bios won't let me use it for an OC.

Can anyone review my settings and see if there are some additional things I can try tweaking? Also I read through Kana Maru's guide and think I should be safe at 1.35v on CPU and QPI/VTT voltages even with voltage spike. However if there are other tweaks to bring those numbers down I would prefer to.

Hardware:
Xeon X5677
Asus P6T SE board
Corsair XMS 3 1600 RAM 6X2GB (CMX6GX3M3C1600C7)
Sapphire TRI-X OC Radeon R9 290 GPU
CORSAIR HX Series 850W PSU






Thank you.


----------



## kckyle

the last multi is for turboboost, i wasn't able to access mine either on asus board, but when i switched to a gigabyte board suddenly i was able to use the last multi. it might be a bios thing.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

My Evga board is weird. I can't select the x21 or x22 multi in the bios, but if I leave turbo on for the CPU, but disable this other turbo setting, it shows x21 in POST, and x22 when booted in the OS. Performance wise, it's about on par with the x22, so I'm guessing all cores are running at that. If I don't turn off speedstep, the CPU will randomly throttle for no reason when above 1.4v or so.

Also Cinebench reports the wrong CPU speed as well. It says 4GHz, but the benchmark is more inline with 4.4GHz which is what is should be.


----------



## woowoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woowoo*
> 
> I'm narrowing in on my overclock for my x5677. I am trying to get stable at 4.5ghz. Right now I can make it through 10 passes of the Standard mode of IntelBurn Test, but can't make it through High. I am using the 27 multiplier because my chip always seems to run all 4 cores at that frequency when SpeedStep is enabled and I would like to turn that back on once I'm stable. I have never seen it get to the 28 multi even testing only one core, and the bios won't let me use it for an OC.
> 
> Can anyone review my settings and see if there are some additional things I can try tweaking? Also I read through Kana Maru's guide and think I should be safe at 1.35v on CPU and QPI/VTT voltages even with voltage spike. However if there are other tweaks to bring those numbers down I would prefer to.
> 
> Hardware:
> Xeon X5677
> Asus P6T SE board
> Corsair XMS 3 1600 RAM 6X2GB (CMX6GX3M3C1600C7)
> Sapphire TRI-X OC Radeon R9 290 GPU
> CORSAIR HX Series 850W PSU
> 
> Thank you.


I increased the QPI multi and made it through 9 passes before failing. I tried upping it once more and failed. I dropped it back down 1 and then increased the UCLK multi by one and made it into the 10th pass before I failed. I tried increasing the UCLK once more and failed in the second pass.

Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Have you tried increasing the CPU voltage slightly? Maybe lower CPU-PPL to 1.7 or 1.6v. What are your temps like?

I'm having a similar issue. I'm trying to do 4.4GHz on my x5650. I can pass standard all day but can't get past high with all 12 threads running, passes with 8 threads. It seems like once the CPU reaches about 65C, it becomes unstable. I tried adjusting all voltages, mainly the CPU, UnCore, and CPU PPL. Lowering the CPU PPL helped pass the standard, so I'm thinking it's a heat issue with this particular chip.

CPU voltage: 1.475V in bios, 1.435 in CPUz under load.
CPU PPL: 1.6V
Uncore: Default, cannot set lower on this board.

At first I thought maybe the CPU couldn't handle 3x8GB @ 2000 9-9-9-24-1T, but the system doesn't pass high at any RAM setting.


----------



## brootalperry

Wow that's a high vcore for 4.4Ghz. Holy cow. Right now I've got 200x215 for 4.3 Ghz at 1.30 1.31 vcore.
I'm not testing for stability yet or anything, but I find it interesting that my system is actually performing slower than it was at 200x20...

I downclocked the RAM to around 1273 Mhz or something like that and kept everything else the same. Any ideas what it could be?

Edit: Seems that raising the vcore makes my computer faster...I guess that makes sense. Will continue to see if I can maybe get 4.3 Ghz stable. I won't run any IBT or Prime tests. I'll just play some CPU intense games like Planetside 2, DCS, and ACU


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Ya I know it's a lot of Vcore, but this motherboard has a lot of vdroop even with it set to disabled in bios.

I would guess if you get better scores with more voltage, that the lower voltage is not 100% stable.


----------



## brootalperry

I'm not doing any benchmarks or anything, but I've been using Chrome with it at 4.3Ghz and 1.31 vcore for the past hour with no problems. No blue screens yet and the speed is faster than before. I doubt it's actually stable though. I'm about to test it in some games and see if it crashes on the stress which I'm sure it will.


----------



## brootalperry

Well everything was fine until I tried to play Assassin's Creed Unity. It crashed twice and on the third try to start it up I got the BSOD.
So I raised the vcore up one to 1.32 and the speed went back down to a crawl. I mean, the desktop icons load slowly and Chrome takes longer than usual to start up.

I have yet to determine if I get any sort of gaming performance increase.

Edit: My system is definitely stable here but I'm not happy with it. If I could find a way to use the turbo multi and make it stable then I think I could hit 4.4-4.5Ghz easily. Raising the baseclock isn't doing much for performance at all.

Also how the heck do you guys get your memory frequency at around 1600Mhz stable and I have to keep mine at around 1333Mhz for it to stay stable? This question is mostly directed at Kana-Maru. It's almost impossible for my system stay stable around 1600Mhz frequency. But in your review you have your RAM at 1600Mhz at 4.6Ghz and above. I'm guessing this has to do with the fact I'm raising the baseclock and you have the privilege of keeping your baseclock low but having a pretty high multi.


----------



## Screener

I run a baseclock of 215 with a X5650 and 1600mhz, but then I am running 6GB not 12GB currently.

Will have a meddle later, could just be chip specific?


----------



## justinyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> Well everything was fine until I tried to play Assassin's Creed Unity. It crashed twice and on the third try to start it up I got the BSOD.
> So I raised the vcore up one to 1.32 and the speed went back down to a crawl. I mean, the desktop icons load slowly and Chrome takes longer than usual to start up.
> 
> I have yet to determine if I get any sort of gaming performance increase.
> 
> Edit: My system is definitely stable here but I'm not happy with it. If I could find a way to use the turbo multi and make it stable then I think I could hit 4.4-4.5Ghz easily. Raising the baseclock isn't doing much for performance at all.
> 
> Also how the heck do you guys get your memory frequency at around 1600Mhz stable and I have to keep mine at around 1333Mhz for it to stay stable? This question is mostly directed at Kana-Maru. It's almost impossible for my system stay stable around 1600Mhz frequency. But in your review you have your RAM at 1600Mhz at 4.6Ghz and above. I'm guessing this has to do with the fact I'm raising the baseclock and you have the privilege of keeping your baseclock low but having a pretty high multi.


I was running the x5650 @4.2Ghz, RAM 1523Mhz but it crashes every time when i play the COD:AW, and i am not sure why because all the other games i played is just fine. It could be the COD:AW uses much more RAM (more than 6GB) thus causing some instability.









I was too lazy to troubleshoot, hence just lowered the cpu to @4.0Ghz, RAM 1600Mhz, and the game haven't crash until now.


----------



## scahwo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> Well everything was fine until I tried to play Assassin's Creed Unity. It crashed twice and on the third try to start it up I got the BSOD.
> So I raised the vcore up one to 1.32 and the speed went back down to a crawl. I mean, the desktop icons load slowly and Chrome takes longer than usual to start up.
> 
> I have yet to determine if I get any sort of gaming performance increase.
> 
> Edit: My system is definitely stable here but I'm not happy with it. If I could find a way to use the turbo multi and make it stable then I think I could hit 4.4-4.5Ghz easily. Raising the baseclock isn't doing much for performance at all.
> 
> Also how the heck do you guys get your memory frequency at around 1600Mhz stable and I have to keep mine at around 1333Mhz for it to stay stable? This question is mostly directed at Kana-Maru. It's almost impossible for my system stay stable around 1600Mhz frequency. But in your review you have your RAM at 1600Mhz at 4.6Ghz and above. I'm guessing this has to do with the fact I'm raising the baseclock and you have the privilege of keeping your baseclock low but having a pretty high multi.


I have my X5650 stable at 4.4 GHz (22x200) with 1.4 Vcore and 6GB of RAM @1600 8-8-8-20. My MB is unstable with any base clock over 200 MHz. I can't get it stable even with 12 multi and RAM at 1333.


----------



## freakb18c1

Sounds like bad ram, I can run cheap OEM 1066 dims at 1600+

What board are you running?


----------



## brootalperry

I don't think it's bad RAM. I'm using an Asus Rampage III Formula for the board and Kingston HyperX 3x4GB RAM.

At 4.0Ghz (20x200) I can run them at 1600Mhz and the vcore at 1.25. But when I raise the baseclock and keep the RAM frequency in the same spot (1758 Mhz for 215 baseclock) it will blue screen if I try to run ACU for example. Today I'll try messing around with the turbo multi and see if I can get it to work. Thanks for the earlier replies as well.

Edit: If I can recall, 215 baseclock is the highest my board will allow. I've pretty much hit the same wall I did months ago when I tried this. So I've got to see if I can get the turbo multi to play nice. If I can't then 20x215 is my limit, and that offers no benefits. Just the same performance as 4.0Ghz with higher vcore and lower memory speeds.


----------



## kckyle

i thought x5650 can go up to 22x


----------



## brootalperry

Yes I can use the x22 multi, but it's not stable. I'm trying it again anyway and see what I get.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

The 5650 only has the 22 multi for all 6 cores, and the 23 multi for "up to" 2 cores. The turbo multis are not worth using imo, not when already overclocking this chip as high as 4ghz. The gains are minimal for substantially higher risks.

EDIT: Oh and on my Asus board the 21 multi does not exist.


----------



## Deez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> I don't think it's bad RAM. I'm using an Asus Rampage III Formula for the board and Kingston HyperX 3x4GB RAM.
> 
> At 4.0Ghz (20x200) I can run them at 1600Mhz and the vcore at 1.25. But when I raise the baseclock and keep the RAM frequency in the same spot (1758 Mhz for 215 baseclock) it will blue screen if I try to run ACU for example. Today I'll try messing around with the turbo multi and see if I can get it to work. Thanks for the earlier replies as well.
> 
> Edit: If I can recall, 215 baseclock is the highest my board will allow. I've pretty much hit the same wall I did months ago when I tried this. So I've got to see if I can get the turbo multi to play nice. If I can't then 20x215 is my limit, and that offers no benefits. Just the same performance as 4.0Ghz with higher vcore and lower memory speeds.


For my board and ram (2 hyperX 2000 kits) the hardest balancing act was to get the ram and CPU running ok with my Uncore being the limiter on my board. It just doesn't want to run higher than 3600 MHz. This was the biggest benefit going from a 920 to the 5650, since uncore only needed to be 1.5x Ram instead of 2.0. You could try your ram @ x8, fsb @~170 (so ~1360 Ram), cpu x 22 (3.74 GHz), Uncore x16 (1.6x(x10) that's the closest I can pick at least to 1.5x(x10) uncore to ram), QPI @ min choice. Then, you can just inch up on your fsb and see where it finally stops. Yeah, it likely won't be at 200, so you won't be at 1600, but you may make it there. Bump the vtt voltage up to whatever you feel your comfortable level is <1.35 (I stopped at 1.32 for my daily OC for both cpu and vtt). That should give you a good compromise between the cpu and the ram. And, really, the extra MHz on the Ram isn't going to show you much. I've taken mine from x6 to x10 and seen no real difference. If it is running below the rated value, see if maybe you can get some lower timing values - it will do you just as much good.

I wouldn't trade off the extra multipliers on the cpu for the ram at least. At 182 fsb giving your 4 GHz with 1456 Mhz Ram, I'd bet you'd be able to push it up higher - 190 or 195 and you'd be in great shape.


----------



## Deez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Random Guy*
> 
> Anyone buy their xeon from allhdd.com? They've got some decent prices that I'm assuming are recycled chips. I'm considering grabbing an X5670 to have some fun with.


I'm tellin ya - Amazon, x5650 - $80 + $5 shipping and I got it in 2 days. Very clean pull from a server and came boxed up really well and OCs like a champ.


----------



## kckyle

these xeon are even cheaper on ebay

i just did a cinebench of my x5675. beat out 4770k in multi as expected
single core if i oc a bit more maybe i can match it. not bad for a 6 years old platform.

this goes to show what a lazy pig intel has been with AMD not offering any real competition.


----------



## brootalperry

I downloaded the same test and tried it. Not really that surprised at the results.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deez*
> 
> For my board and ram (2 hyperX 2000 kits) the hardest balancing act was to get the ram and CPU running ok with my Uncore being the limiter on my board. It just doesn't want to run higher than 3600 MHz. This was the biggest benefit going from a 920 to the 5650, since uncore only needed to be 1.5x Ram instead of 2.0. You could try your ram @ x8, fsb @~170 (so ~1360 Ram), cpu x 22 (3.74 GHz), Uncore x16 (1.6x(x10) that's the closest I can pick at least to 1.5x(x10) uncore to ram), QPI @ min choice. Then, you can just inch up on your fsb and see where it finally stops. Yeah, it likely won't be at 200, so you won't be at 1600, but you may make it there. Bump the vtt voltage up to whatever you feel your comfortable level is <1.35 (I stopped at 1.32 for my daily OC for both cpu and vtt). That should give you a good compromise between the cpu and the ram. And, really, the extra MHz on the Ram isn't going to show you much. I've taken mine from x6 to x10 and seen no real difference. If it is running below the rated value, see if maybe you can get some lower timing values - it will do you just as much good.
> 
> I wouldn't trade off the extra multipliers on the cpu for the ram at least. At 182 fsb giving your 4 GHz with 1456 Mhz Ram, I'd bet you'd be able to push it up higher - 190 or 195 and you'd be in great shape.


Thanks. I'll look into this. I'm guessing fsb is another word for baseclock?


----------



## Deez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> I downloaded the same test and tried it. Not really that surprised at the results.
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'll look into this. I'm guessing fsb is another word for baseclock?


Yeah, sorry, let a little "old" term slip in there. That is how I found my happy medium daily overclock though. Set your voltages at you comfort levels, set your multipliers, and slowly increase your baseclock until you find where it will comfortably run.


----------



## Skinbeater

Hi!

I was wondering if I could get some help with some basic starting points for an oc as I am a newb.

I have a x5670 and a Gigabyte x58-ud5 mb.

I am looking for some help with a starting point for a genuine 24/7 middle of the road, safe oc settings for this processor.
I wouldn't be looking at going over 4.0 - 4.1khz. I run an air cooling system that currently sees my temps avg between 35-40c

I am a bit overwhelmed with voltages, speeds after having read through a lot of pages here etc

Thanks for any help anyone can offer!


----------



## kckyle

ooooh a ud5.

i think i can literally give you my bios setting for my ud7 and it will work.


----------



## Skinbeater

Hey kckyle!

Please do, that would be awesome!


----------



## kckyle




----------



## Skinbeater

Hey kckyle!

Thanks for this, I really appreciate the pics!

I will let you know how it goes after some testing!

Thanks again!


----------



## kckyle

since ur multi doesn't go up to 25 just raise the blck to compensate for it


----------



## xxpenguinxx

kckyle, I am jealous of your VVT voltage. I would need close to 1.5v for 3600Mhz uncore.


----------



## kckyle

i guess thats the perk of having a 5675 lol.

i too had to put 1.5v when i had my 5650.

went ahead and put in another single thread test since ppl are saying these xeon aren't as fast for single


----------



## GermanyChris

Seeing you gents cinebench scores really makes me want an SR2 but the $700 used makes me not want it all the same. You're getting dangerously close to my dual processor machine.


----------



## kckyle

http://valid.x86.fr/acac91

kicking it up to 4.7ghz today and run some test.



unfortunately this is the highest i can push on my air cooler. temp rocking around 90c.

if i get a d15 or d14, perhaps i can touch 5ghz.


----------



## Rage19420

I see the prices have come down, any benefit getting a chip > then 5650? Looks like on fleabay the 5680-5690 are in the $200 range.


----------



## kckyle

you get more multi and possibly better binned chip. my 5675 requires less voltage than my 5650 clock for clock


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I see the prices have come down, any benefit getting a chip > then 5650? Looks like on fleabay the 5680-5690 are in the $200 range.


I wouldn't mind getting the 5690 for around $200, but it may not overclock any better then the 5650.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

This is so temping.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-X5675-Xeon-Six-Core-SLBYL-3-06Ghz-12M-6-40GTS-Processor-/371246150890?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item566ffeb4ea

The only thing that scares me is that it doesn't look like they tested the processors, but they do have 100% positive feedback.


----------



## brootalperry

Definitely tempting. After I buy a new video card I might look into getting one of those.


----------



## kckyle

huh? how they selling it for that cheap, i remember getting mine at 180 lol


----------



## loop16

To get higher results lower r multiplier and increase r base clock despite cpuz says cinebench shows only 4.33 i dont know why BUT cinebench push 6 cores @ 4.33 and NO @ 4.7
MINE [email protected] 4.83 http://valid.canardpc.com/771car in cinebench score wasnt so high BUT with 20* multi and 220 base [email protected] 4.40 voila


and also in benches from aida 64 despite higher frequencies @4.83 with 22 multi and despite 22 multi applies on all 6 cores in X5650 the results were lower than 20 multi and higher base clock, all the time uncore frequecy was at 1.8x


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Do you have SpeedStep disabled? My X5650 would downclock randomly when stressing it above 4.2Ghz with SpeedStep enabled.


----------



## loop16

Yes i have but it doesn't do anything if its enabled or not i ve tested every possible setting with my X5650 and Asus P6td deluxe, the most critical setting i notice is uncore ratio ONLY when it is x1.8 i have the best performance desptite higher or lower frequencies

Something weird is [email protected] is rock stable 24/7 with ALL voltages in AUTO and LLC enabled
Of couse i raise only for bench my core to 1.52 when i tested for 5Ghz BUT 24/7 i;m auto @4.40Ghz


----------



## Deez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> I see the prices have come down, any benefit getting a chip > then 5650? Looks like on fleabay the 5680-5690 are in the $200 range.


I really love that I got my 5650 for $80 over the holidays and got such good results with it. All that said, I sure wouldn't mind one of the higher ones for a reasonably close price like that. If it was up around the $200 mark, though, I'd still get the 5650 at $80 because you just don't know how well it would do. I would bite on the $115 price if I felt comfortable with the seller and the chips they were selling. But hitting 4.6 for $80 sure felt good


----------



## Deez

Sheer "looks" questions here. I am trying to decide which way to keep my cooling loop order. Temps aren't any different between the order, just figured I'd ask which way you'd all have it...crossed or not?


----------



## GENXLR

Second Pic!!!!, also, got my X5650 for 62$ before the prices went up.


----------



## freakb18c1

you guys are tempting me to snatch up one of these chips.


----------



## GENXLR

DO IT!!!! You won't regret it


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> you guys are tempting me to snatch up one of these chips.


What did you replace that 920 with?


----------



## freakb18c1

a W3250 i had laying around. the best Xeon i had was a w3520 that did 4.5 prime stable at ........... 1.36v sold it few years ago. I went to x79 got bored then went back to x58







the price to performance is just too damn good.


----------



## gooface

I am getting a X5670 and a Sabertooth X58 with 12gb (6x 2GB) next week, can anyone give me some pointers?

I have never owned an x58 chip before, any the only first gen i7 platform I have messed with has been the 1156 chips.


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> I am getting a X5670 and a Sabertooth X58 with 12gb (6x 2GB) next week, can anyone give me some pointers?
> 
> I have never owned an x58 chip before, any the only first gen i7 platform I have messed with has been the 1156 chips.


Follow the directions here. They're easy and straight forward. Make sure your BIOS is the latest version first.


----------



## Deez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Second Pic!!!!, also, got my X5650 for 62$ before the prices went up.


Agreed, I kept it that way, also go my led strip in so it looks even better without the tubing in the middle.


----------



## Deez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> you guys are tempting me to snatch up one of these chips.


Seconded for chip get.







Of all the systems I've built and all the upgrades I have done, getting that 5650 has easily been the best upgrade I have made. Setting up my first water cooled loop and getting an SSD would be be tied for second now lol


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> you guys are tempting me to snatch up one of these chips.


Get it. I only had the pleasure of using my X5650 for a week before my motherboard fully died, but it was so much different than my W3530, which wasn't a bad clocker at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> a W3250 i had laying around. the best Xeon i had was a w3520 that did 4.5 prime stable at ........... 1.36v sold it few years ago. I went to x79 got bored then went back to x58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the price to performance is just too damn good.


I miss my W3530. That chip did 4.6 GHz @1.45v for benching, 4.4 GHz @ 1.29v for gaming and 4 GHz @ 1.16v while never getting hotter than 80c.


----------



## GermanyChris

So a seller just agreed to my $270 offer on a pair of X5675's I think that'll hold me over until someone will sell me some '80's or '90's for what I want to pay..

anyone want one or two 5650's?


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> So a seller just agreed to my $270 offer on a pair of X5675's I think that'll hold me over until someone will sell me some '80's or '90's for what I want to pay..
> 
> anyone want one or two 5650's?


You got a good deal.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> So a seller just agreed to my $270 offer on a pair of X5675's I think that'll hold me over until someone will sell me some '80's or '90's for what I want to pay..
> 
> anyone want one or two 5650's?
> 
> 
> 
> You got a good deal.
Click to expand...

Thanks I think so too I really didn't expect them to take it so it was a nice surprise in my inbox when I got home from work


----------



## kckyle

i paied 180 for mine 2 months ago...135 per chip is really good, and consider ur in germany thats even better


----------



## GENXLR

I'd love some more X5650's


----------



## breenemeister

I've been thinking about updating my wife's old 930 with one of these 5650s. It seems the eBay price jumped a bit since I last looked? What's behind the price jumps?


----------



## kckyle

the ebay seller caught on, they realized x5650 actually worth something now. however the price of x5675 went down significantly. something to think about.


----------



## Poisoner

Which CPU cores are the real ones and which ones are the logical cores? (In numerical order, ie in MSI Afterburner monitoring)


----------



## kckyle

0 2 4 6 8 10 - real
1 3 5 7 9 11 are logical


----------



## GENXLR

^^
This basically for all Intel HT's


----------



## Rylen

In


----------



## salted_cashews

Hey Kana or anyone with the knowledge to help; I'm trying to get a secondhand sabertooth I bought up and running and have run into a brick wall.

I cannot get past post. I've tried 6 different DIMMs in different slots and the memok button but the dram red led will not go away.

I have a 3x2gb patriot viper set which is on the QVL and a 3x4gb corsair dom set which isn't. It would seem odd that not 1 in 6 of my DIMMs work as I bought them new.

I've tried running it with the L5639 and my old 920 to no avail.

The pins in the socket look good and I've reseated the HS to change CPUs, I've cleared the cmos, removed the battery, changed the dram OV switch, tried with and without boot drive.

As far as I'm aware there isn't much more I can try and I think the board may be defective.

FYI other bits are a coolermaster 1000w and a 7970 both of which I know are working.

I can't get a refund on the mobo as I bought it in Aus secondhand when I was living there but have recently moved back to NZ.

Any help or suggestions as to something I've forgotten would be very welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## kckyle

you tried everything i would have otherwise suggested, sorry can't be of service here, sounds like it is a defective board.


----------



## smartdroid

Ordered 2 X5675 for 125$ a piece! now need to sell my pair of X5650


----------



## Shademaster

Ordered 8 (!) X5670's from a reseller that thought these were just useless Server parts.

Paid $90 each. U mad?

I love the X58 platform so much. I have been running a renderfarm on this platform for 6 years now and have never run into hardware failure. My total machine count is now 8.


----------



## i3igpete

So what's the consensus on the best "bang for your buck" dual socket mobo? Seems like there are a lot of supermicro boards on ebay, but they need BIOS updates before the x5600 westmere chips work. Is there a better option in the ATX form factor?


----------



## smartdroid

That supermicro and one from gigabyte are the only ones that fit your needs.
Flashing the bios is the easy part...just buy a cheap e55xx quad.

Most people that you find with. Dual xeons are probably running an hp workstation or a derivate.


----------



## i3igpete

Yeah I saw that article with the guy that retrofitted the HP motherboard and had to do all that drilling and rewiring. Really trying to avoid those kind of holdups.


----------



## kckyle

get a used mac pro 4.1, flash it to 5.1 install 5650


----------



## bill1024

I have an Asus ZN8A in an Antec case dual x5650. Not a bad board.
Had to buy a OEM server workstation sound card for 25$ but even that works good.


----------



## GENXLR

Wish I had that board


----------



## smartdroid

That is a server board, not really a workstation board. Only supports 95W cpu's, it uses the 5500 chipset , workstations will use the 5520 chipset....but u probably did a good deal on it


----------



## Papazmurf

I'd like to be added to this club. Upgraded from an i7 950. Best $150 I've ever spent considering inflation and how much the 950 cost when I got it. And here I thought I was going to have to get one of those new new cpus, upgrade the mobo and possibly RAM...HA

Xeon at 4.8 Ghz


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> get a used mac pro 4.1, flash it to 5.1 install 5650


Yeah you could pluck around like my bud kckyle and use washers to fit a normal CPU with the heat spreaders still attached to the processors on to the CPU board or just get a 2010 Mac Pro like me








But seriously I didn't even turn on my 2010 Mac Pro since christmas... I just use my new one now... The one I can almost use as a door stop since its so small


----------



## jihe

Do you guys use adaptive/offset vcore? I find that if you use adaptive vcore and turn all the cpu power saving features on it makes a big
difference to idle temp. I don't need my cpu running full throttle when all I do is browse the net, so now my settings are

blck 189
cpu multiplier 22
ram multiplier 8

adaptive vcore +0.1v (from a baseline max of 1.225, turns out to be 1.0v -1.3v in cpuz under different loads)
vtt 1.25v
dram 1.5v

My idle temp is now in the 20's, not bad since room temp is almost 20.


----------



## smartdroid

I've started to use it since I've cross flashed my Asus P6T V2 with the p6x58d premium bios









I think you´ll find that most people over here wont use it as some people are kinda lost in time


----------



## Aleslammer

Picked this up two weeks ago.

http://valid.canardpc.com/9d610f


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Those RAM timings


----------



## GENXLR

Is that 3T? O_O


----------



## Aleslammer

The RAM was bought when I got the board, as I remember DDR3-2000 CAS8 1.65v. CAS7 1.72v for benching.


----------



## kckyle

i don't get it, why is everyone going googly eye over these rams?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I didn't get into DDR3 until late in it's production, so I didn't see many of these sticks.

Was that OC done on air/water or LN2/Dice/phase?


----------



## kckyle

lol seriously? i have 3x2gb 2000mhz kingston cl7

3x2gb 2000mhz corsair dominator cl8 overclockable to cl7

and 3x4gb 1866mhz dominator cl8.

and two of them are kinda just laying there lol. waiting for me to get more funds for more builds.

i didn't know they are that special.


----------



## Aleslammer

@ xxpenguinxx, water, believe ambient around 16c, CPU and MB are on their own loop

@ kckyle, a lot of things are a point in time. See a X5675 in your sig, you happy with it?


----------



## kckyle

i'm not sure what you mean, yes i'm happy with it, but i don't see how thats relevant to ram running at cl7.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Is that 3T? O_O


There is ram with 3T timing?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> @ xxpenguinxx, water, believe ambient around 16c, CPU and MB are on their own loop
> 
> @ kckyle, a lot of things are a point in time. See a X5675 in your sig, you happy with it?


The X5675 are great CPUs, I have X5670 CPUs in my Mac Pro and as soon as the X5675 are priced a little lower I will replace my X5670s with X5675s since they are the last 95w 6 cores CPUs I can get before it jumps to 130w with the X5680s or 115w with the X5679s 3.2 Ghz which btw I never saw on eBay (I live in Canada, it may be on eBay in the US but I can't find it on eBay.ca)


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I also ignored all 2GB DDR3 modules







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> There is ram with 3T timing?


I have a set that uses 3T for the XMP profile, however it runs just fine at 1T so I don't know why it's set that way.


----------



## GENXLR

I'm just suprised. Thats a tight timming and high freq. Can my Dominator GT kit do that?

EvilMonk, Can you help?

At 9-9-9-24-88-1T at 1600Mhz right now(800) Help me time it tighter.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I'm just suprised. Thats a tight timming and high freq. Can my Dominator GT kit do that?
> 
> EvilMonk, Can you help?
> 
> At 9-9-9-24-88-1T at 1600Mhz right now(800) Help me time it tighter.


Whats your voltage bud?

edit:
sorry for replying 30 minutes later I was trying to install my second kraken g10 on my second R9 290X, Its a good thing its going in an NZXT Phantom 630, it takes a massive tower to fit 2 watercooled R9 290X









Try 8-9-9-24-88-1T first depending of your voltage if you are still at a level under 1.65v and it won't boot try raising it a little. If it still won't boot then make it 9-8-9-24-88-1T as it might be easier on your ram... its easier for mine to tweak the second and third timings... After that try to lower the 88 a level or 2 at a time until its ain't stable anymore... you should be able to get it to your max stable level that way


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Just ordered more of the same RAM in my system. I think I'm developing a RAM addiction.


----------



## Deez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> lol seriously? i have 3x2gb 2000mhz kingston cl7
> 
> 3x2gb 2000mhz corsair dominator cl8 overclockable to cl7
> 
> and 3x4gb 1866mhz dominator cl8.
> 
> and two of them are kinda just laying there lol. waiting for me to get more funds for more builds.
> 
> i didn't know they are that special.


I've been using 2 3x2B Kingston 2000 kits for years now (back when 2000 kits were really really rare - they even came with the neato blue ram fan lol), but the 2 separate kits don't play as nicely together as I would like them to. They'll run 1900 together at CL8 2T, but that is about as much as I can push them together.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> Picked this up two weeks ago.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9d610f


That really surprised me too seeing that speed at CL7.


----------



## GENXLR

I'm at the champion voltage, 1.66









Kit number

CMT12GX3M3A2000C9


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I've got my Crucial sticks to 2140 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.5v, but then I smacked the bclk wall. I'm wondering just how high I could get these sticks if I didn't have that wall.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I'm at the champion voltage, 1.66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kit number
> 
> CMT12GX3M3A2000C9


you should be able to run those DDR3 2000 CL9 Sticks easily at 8-8-8-24-88-1T / 1.50v @ 800 mhz without a sweat... they are rated to go a lot faster...


----------



## GENXLR

I'll try that first. I really wanna push, can i get near 7-7-7-21-1T at 1.66 or less?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I'll try that first. I really wanna push, can i get near 7-7-7-21-1T at 1.66 or less?


not sure it may be pushing on your luck too much... try it but I'm not sure


----------



## GENXLR

Will do first thing tomorrow night.


----------



## TheProfiteer

What's up everyone. I too would like join this club. I picked up a Asus p6t and an x5660 & 2x3gb for > $200 and I am just stoked to get this rig built. Going to use this for my first ever case modding adverture.

I was excited about the whole 771 to 775 mod and its performance per dollar, but this has me giddy like a 5 year old at a Lego convention.


----------



## cb750rob

Can I join too pls











Cpu-z Validation


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cb750rob*
> 
> Can I loin too pls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2343864/width/350/height/700
> 
> Cpu-z Validation


Is that stable?


----------



## GENXLR

Why wouldn't it be? Thats not an unheard of frequency.


----------



## kckyle

i think u missed his sarcasm.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i think u missed his sarcasm.


It wasn't sarcasm in all seriousness. I was looking at the voltage and it's quite low compared to my chip. Maybe I just have a really bad chip. I need about 1.375V for 4.15Ghz when using 3x8GB of RAM, and 1.35V with 2x8GB.


----------



## GENXLR

Okay 8-8-8-24 Works at 1.66v. at 7-7-7-21 at 1.66v, the system won't post.







anyhow, so now i should be able to start lowering my vcore right?


----------



## smartdroid

My best Cinebench 15 score so far.



@4GHz i can do 2.2GHz on the memory with the same timings.


----------



## GENXLR

Just got 913 In cinebench. first time running it, 4Ghz on an X5650. Sounds good?


----------



## boasarang

i get around the same too.


----------



## GENXLR

Awesome. New memory timings are working much better. just ran it again, this time I closed some shiz, got 930


----------



## boasarang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Awesome. New memory timings are working much better. just ran it again, this time I closed some shiz, got 930


thats really good.







, best i got was a score of 920 @ 4ghz.


----------



## GENXLR

Thanks. Hopefully I'm gonna push the X5670 in the other machine upto 4.4Ghz and then rock out the ram as well. waiting on $$$ for parts.


----------



## cb750rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Is that stable?


Seems to be..... 50 x IBT and OCCT test ok. - I haven't done a 24hr prime though so if you are one of those who believe it is imperative then the answer could be "no"









If I push the bclk up by 5 more points to 190 it won't boot to windows without pushing voltage up quite a lot though. In fairness I haven't tried too hard because of that..

What sort of volts and temps do you guys think are ok 24/7 ?


----------



## FragZero

Sad but i left the x58 club! My experience upgrading!

X5650 at 4ghz --> 4690K at 4.5ghz (will go higher)

Uefi boot = major difference
native sata3 = hard to judge
native usb 3.0 = major difference (i have a very fast usb3.0 key)

Single core performance is way better. I upgraded mainly due to starting World Of Warcraft again and all the FPS drops i had are gone!

For me upgrading was worth it - faster single core performance - uefi boot and usb 3.0!


----------



## GENXLR

My X5450's run World of war craft maxed out without drops.... you had to have done something wrong.


----------



## FragZero

Good luck keeping 60+ fps at 2560x1440 with Ultra settings in spell-heavy situations (eg Ashran)


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cb750rob*
> 
> Seems to be..... 50 x IBT and OCCT test ok. - I haven't done a 24hr prime though so if you are one of those who believe it is imperative then the answer could be "no"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I push the bclk up by 5 more points to 190 it won't boot to windows without pushing voltage up quite a lot though. In fairness I haven't tried too hard because of that..
> 
> What sort of volts and temps do you guys think are ok 24/7 ?


50 IBT is good enough for me, Prime doesn't stress the CPU enough anyway


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> Sad but i left the x58 club! My experience upgrading!
> 
> X5650 at 4ghz --> 4690K at 4.5ghz (will go higher)
> 
> Uefi boot = major difference
> native sata3 = hard to judge
> native usb 3.0 = major difference (i have a very fast usb3.0 key)
> 
> Single core performance is way better. I upgraded mainly due to starting World Of Warcraft again and all the FPS drops i had are gone!
> 
> For me upgrading was worth it - faster single core performance - uefi boot and usb 3.0!


Traitor!


----------



## cb750rob

New validation

http://valid.x86.fr/bg1cet

and benches


----------



## Rylen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cb750rob*
> 
> New validation
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/bg1cet
> 
> and benches


Nice but that 24th is only for 1-2 or 1-3 cores on the 5660.

Do you mind Posting all your settings? 195x23 would be nice for a 4.5 Ghz Overclock. And I have the same RAM but my timings are in auto and absolutely horrible


----------



## GermanyChris

I got and installed my 5675's today, since I formatted my OS X drives so the club is just going to have to accept my word









My 5650's will be on the market soonish.


----------



## smartdroid

Nice...i'm still waiting for my set of X5675. When you can post your feedback, i have a bit of buyers remorse cause i don't really know if they are worth the price difference


----------



## cb750rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylen*
> 
> Nice but that 24th is only for 1-2 or 1-3 cores on the 5660.
> 
> Do you mind Posting all your settings? 195x23 would be nice for a 4.5 Ghz Overclock. And I have the same RAM but my timings are in auto and absolutely horrible


No problem fella

Sorry for the orientation I don't know why they have done that they are the right way up when I look at them.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Nice...i'm still waiting for my set of X5675. When you can post your feedback, i have a bit of buyers remorse cause i don't really know if they are worth the price difference


Probably next week, so far in day to day use there is no difference between these and my 5650's. I know they give me about 5000 points in geekbench but the difference between 25,000 and 30,000 isn't as noticeable as the difference as, say ,2000 and 3000. If they give me 10% 10 15% boost encoding my movie projects then it'll be worth it to me, if I didn't do cut movies or do a large amount of transcoding I wouldn't have gotten them. I really wanted 80's or 90's but I was concerned about the TDP difference between the difference, I do not want loud.


----------



## smartdroid

Main reason why i didn't get the X5690 was price! they are really expensive! After I've paid 60 usd for each of my X5650 everything else seems overpriced...









What's up with the ram? 8Gb's is that VM?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Are you able to turn turbo off to maintain a constant speed through out the cores?


----------



## rezax58

How much further can I go with a X5690? Currently I have my X5650 at 4.0 solid 24/7. I can go higher but my memory is holding me back (1600mhz).


----------



## GENXLR

?
you are doing it very wrong then.

200Blck by 26 multi is 5.2Ghz. why is your clock so low? Are you not pushing your base clock like you should be?


----------



## rezax58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> ?
> you are doing it very wrong then.
> 
> 200Blck by 26 multi is 5.2Ghz. why is your clock so low? Are you not pushing your base clock like you should be?


If you're talking to me, I only have a x5650. I was asking if I would benefit from going with a X5690.


----------



## kckyle

you will benefit from lower voltage at 4ghz, i think you only need like 1.2v for 4ghz clock, if you go higher up the model, or you have a really good binned x5650. other than that, unless you wanna push past 5ghz, you should keep the 5650.


----------



## GENXLR

my bad, your numbers look close. I'm partially blind, Yeah your not gonna get much over 4ghz without using a bigger cpu. The X5690 is expensive, i recommend the X5670 for most users, it'll do what you want, and only for around 100$ you'll easily push 4.4ghz with it. 4.8 turbo if you can cool it


----------



## rezax58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> you will benefit from lower voltage at 4ghz, i think you only need like 1.2v for 4ghz clock, if you go higher up the model, or you have a really good binned x5650. other than that, unless you wanna push past 5ghz, you should keep the 5650.


I currently only need 1.23v for my 4.09ghz on my X5650. I've reached 4.6 @ 1.41 but isn't too stable meaning after a few hours something minor will cause it to crash. The only thing holding me back is the 1lack of multipilier on the chip which makes me go for a higher blck. Due to my ram being rated at 1600mhz I believe that is the reason why I can't push this chip. If only I could find some 2400mhz ram lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> my bad, your numbers look close. I'm partially blind, Yeah your not gonna get much over 4ghz without using a bigger cpu. The X5690 is expensive, i recommend the X5670 for most users, it'll do what you want, and only for around 100$ you'll easily push 4.4ghz with it. 4.8 turbo if you can cool it


Hmm, I'm in Canada and at the time I couldn't find a decent price X5670. TBH I don't think I would even be willing to upgrade from my current cpu to a 5670.

The X5690 is around $400, so yes it is kind of expensive, but still the cheapest super CPU out there


----------



## kckyle

just fine tune couple settings and you should be stable at 4.6ghz. i had 5650 before, if you're not pushing for 5ghz, there is no need to upgrade, even if you have more multi, you still need the same amount of voltage for the same clock.
ex: for my x5675
20x200 1.21v
25x160 1.21v

only reason i bought a 5675 is cause i don't overclock that much nowadays and i'm more or less running stock. so a higher stock is better suited for me.


----------



## rezax58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> just fine tune couple settings and you should be stable at 4.6ghz. i had 5650 before, if you're not pushing for 5ghz, there is no need to upgrade, even if you have more multi, you still need the same amount of voltage for the same clock.
> ex: for my x5675
> 20x200 1.21v
> 25x160 1.21v
> 
> only reason i bought a 5675 is cause i don't overclock that much nowadays and i'm more or less running stock. so a higher stock is better suited for me.


Ya. I haven't touched my settings in over a year so I need some motivation again lol.

BTW How do you like the Ud7 man? I've had mine since 2009 and I can say with confidence that this is the best Board I've had! 24 phase power yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaa (assuming you've got the rev. 1!)


----------



## kckyle

yep got the rev 1 as well, i had the asus p6x58d before, and its MILES better than the asus. half the settings i can leave on auto and just punch in the basic voltage and blck and wah la. instant stability. i'm lost for words when it comes to praising this board. i have done things on this board that i couldn't even possibly image doing on the asus. broke my personal record several times with this board, thats how amazing it is. i'm willing to bet the ud7 is the best x58 board out there, on par if not better than rampage 3 and evga classified boards.

the only downside i noticed, is gigabyte's website, they really take the cake when it comes to drivers and bios, on asus its one click for all, on the gigabyte you need to download like 14 things separately and even thn it gets confusing.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Main reason why i didn't get the X5690 was price! they are really expensive! After I've paid 60 usd for each of my X5650 everything else seems overpriced...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with the ram? 8Gb's is that VM?


No I pulled two dimms to finish a gents HTPC because I had 16GB ([email protected]) ordered for it but they were quad rank rdimms which I can't use. Fortunately the seller took them back so now I'm on the hunt again for rdimms. I don't need rdimms but I prefer them and they're the same price so.


----------



## smartdroid

Your not interested in keeping triple channel?

I use 4GB rdimms HP PN:591750-171 i know a guy with good prices. Easier that way to keep triple channel, i do some rendering and memory bandwidth is important to me.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Your not interested in keeping triple channel?
> 
> I use 4GB rdimms HP PN:591750-171 i know a guy with good prices. Easier that way to keep triple channel, i do some rendering and memory bandwidth is important to me.


I am but I'm trying to split the cost up 48GB is still pretty pricy I'd rather do it over a few months if possible.

edit: I just plugged the PN into google and DMS shows it for $33 a DIMM now you got me thinking


----------



## smartdroid

I have 12 of those on my z800 board, paid 20 euros a piece.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> I have 12 of those on my z800 board, paid 20 euros a piece.


Where did you get them at 20 that's a no brainer


----------



## smartdroid

http://www.ebay.com/itm/8GB-2X4-DDR3-10600R-ECC-GENUINE-HP-1333-593911-B21-595096-001-591750-171-/231411913125?pt=Memorie_per_PC_e_Server&hash=item35e13991a5

From this guy...i can tell you they are really new


----------



## GermanyChris

5675's new cinebench


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Awesome. New memory timings are working much better. just ran it again, this time I closed some shiz, got 930


Seen better, though


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> 
> 
> 5675's new cinebench


not gonna lie i was expecting a bit higher like around 1600 or so since i'm pushing 1100 with one 5675.


----------



## GENXLR

thats 200Mhz above my ram speed. I'm at 1600 not 2K


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys want to say it was a great run, I'm going to put my golden 4.67ghz 5660 + gigabyte x58a-ud5 Rev 2 up for sale as I purchased a 5930k and Rampage V extreme. Hope everyone has fun!


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> 
> 
> 5675's new cinebench
> 
> 
> 
> not gonna lie i was expecting a bit higher like around 1600 or so since i'm pushing 1100 with one 5675.
Click to expand...

It might get close to that in Windows but I only added 400Mhz so a 220ish bump seems reasonable.


----------



## smartdroid

My best score in windows with dual X5650 is arround 1340cb. I've should kept the money in my pocket


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> My best score in windows with dual X5650 is arround 1340cb. I've should kept the money in my pocket


I was sitting 80-100 under that in OSX with the same processors, so it'd seem that that 1480 score would be close to 1600 in Windows.


----------



## smartdroid

Mine are "under delivery" so i guess i will have to test them


----------



## spdaimon

Is it safe to assume that all ASUS P6T series boards will work? I'm getting a P6T SE from a friend and wondering it will work. I see members have the P6T or the P6T Deluxe. Not sure if there is a huge difference between the models. Currently has a i7-930. I'd like to drop a X5650 or X5660 in it if I could. I got two Xeon rigs I'm happy with.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Is it safe to assume that all ASUS P6T series boards will work? I'm getting a P6T SE from a friend and wondering it will work. I see members have the P6T or the P6T Deluxe. Not sure if there is a huge difference between the models. Currently has a i7-930. I'd like to drop a X5650 or X5660 in it if I could. I got two Xeon rigs I'm happy with.


Lots of members have P6T boards working just fine with X55xx and X56xx series Xeons without any issues... I have one myself and never had any issues with it and don't recall ever seeing someone here reporting having problems with his board here. You should be perfectly fine with it


----------



## smartdroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I was sitting 80-100 under that in OSX with the same processors, so it'd seem that that 1480 score would be close to 1600 in Windows.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I was sitting 80-100 under that in OSX with the same processors, so it'd seem that that 1480 score would be close to 1600 in Windows.
Click to expand...

Looks like the OS X and Windows scores match I'm kinda surprised.


----------



## scahwo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Is it safe to assume that all ASUS P6T series boards will work? I'm getting a P6T SE from a friend and wondering it will work. I see members have the P6T or the P6T Deluxe. Not sure if there is a huge difference between the models. Currently has a i7-930. I'd like to drop a X5650 or X5660 in it if I could. I got two Xeon rigs I'm happy with.


I have a P6T SE, a P6T and a P6TD Deluxe, all with X5650s.


----------



## smartdroid

Asus P6T SE is a low tier board, my P6T Deluxe V2 also was crap with my X5650 i had to cross-flashed it with P6T WS PRO bios to get 22 multi!

Now i can finally get past 4.4GHz no problems


----------



## jetpak12

Actually, has anyone heard of X58 boards that DON'T work? I know there were some boards (from EVGA iirc?) that need a hard mod, but I don't remember hearing of any that won't work at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Asus P6T SE is a low tier board, my P6T Deluxe V2 also was crap with my X5650 i had to cross-flashed it with P6T WS PRO bios to get 22 multi!
> 
> Now i can finally get past 4.4GHz no problems


That voltage though.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Actually, has anyone heard of X58 boards that DON'T work? I know there were some boards (from EVGA iirc?) that need a hard mod, but I don't remember hearing of any that won't work at all.
> That voltage though.


Most of the boards other than the eVGA will work with a bios update... if you don't have the latest bios and just have a xeon x56xx on hand then you are basically screwed since it won't be able to boot and get the bios flashed... you'll need to get a cheap CPU off eBay to get it flashed before you can install the CPU... I don't recall someone talking about boards not supporting Xeons x56xx CPUs beside the first revs eVGA boards


----------



## Zero-Cold

On most Gigabyte boards it boots just fine even with a very, very early BIOS. When I had the Gigabyte ex58-ud4p I remember it's latest BIOS was F13s maybe, but it was able to boot even with F7.


----------



## Space Marine

Oh, totally missed this thread, i was still on the other one









x5670 @ 4.2 200x21 1,34v llc off on P6T vanilla here







trying to find my way to 4.4 (and being far from it, gotta say)


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Actually, has anyone heard of X58 boards that DON'T work? I know there were some boards (from EVGA iirc?) that need a hard mod, but I don't remember hearing of any that won't work at all.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Asus P6T SE is a low tier board, my P6T Deluxe V2 also was crap with my X5650 i had to cross-flashed it with P6T WS PRO bios to get 22 multi!
> 
> Now i can finally get past 4.4GHz no problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That voltage though.
Click to expand...

DFI boards won't work either.


----------



## Space Marine

Anyone here used a Supermicro x8sti-b with a 6core and overclocked it? how's it working?


----------



## GENXLR

Super Micro doesn't OC.....


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> Anyone here used a Supermicro x8sti-b with a 6core and overclocked it? how's it working?


you should get a ud7 or rampage. these are awesome


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Super Micro doesn't OC.....


ok thanks for the info
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> you should get a ud7 or rampage. these are awesome


yeah i know, but their price is very high also
i saw that board on ebay for a very cheap price, so was wondering if it might have been worth.
But without the possibility to overclock it's useless.

Its would be for a 2nd build, my main pc has a P6T already


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scahwo*
> 
> I have a P6T SE, a P6T and a P6TD Deluxe, all with X5650s.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Lots of members have P6T boards working just fine with X55xx and X56xx series Xeons without any issues... I have one myself and never had any issues with it and don't recall ever seeing someone here reporting having problems with his board here. You should be perfectly fine with it


Thanks guys for the confirmation!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> On most Gigabyte boards it boots just fine even with a very, very early BIOS. When I had the Gigabyte ex58-ud4p I remember it's latest BIOS was F13s maybe, but it was able to boot even with F7.


The GA-X58A-UD3 Rev. 1.0 I had wasn't those boards. I even flashed it to the latest, and it refused to boot with the X5675. Sold it and got a P6X58D-E. Its sitting at 3.6Ghz right now. Tried to push it to 3.8 but wasn't stable. I may get up the courage to try again. Just not sure what the voltages it can handle. I think I am gathering about 1.3-1.35?

Yeah, I figured the SE was the low end of the P6Ts (I was hoping he had a Sabertooth). As long as I can get 4Ghz, I'd be happy.


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> The GA-X58A-UD3 Rev. 1.0 I had wasn't those boards. I even flashed it to the latest, and it refused to boot with the X5675. Sold it and got a P6X58D-E. Its sitting at 3.6Ghz right now. Tried to push it to 3.8 but wasn't stable. I may get up the courage to try again. Just not sure what the voltages it can handle. I think I am gathering about 1.3-1.35?


Well, that's weird -







Still, I used an x5650, maybe there is some minor difference in it's microcode, who knows.

By the way, I'm using the Asus p6x58D Premium.. and have no problems at all running it at 220 BCLK. I'm 220x20 (4.40GHz) 24/7 and using offset voltage -


----------



## Poisoner

I have an x5650 engineering sample that needs 1.2v at stock but will get up to 4ghz on 1.3v. Every chip is different and has different sweet spots.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Well, that's weird -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I used an x5650, maybe there is some minor difference in it's microcode, who knows.
> 
> By the way, I'm using the Asus p6x58D Premium.. and have no problems at all running it at 220 BCLK. I'm 220x20 (4.40GHz) 24/7 and using offset voltage -


The Rev 1.1 might have worked. Not sure what the difference would be. Different VRMs? Oh well not really important now.


----------



## Knur

Hello guys, have a couple of questions. Recently I completed a "new" pc after 10 years using of laptop and consoles. Because of low prices and great performance I chose X58 chipset. Now plan to change i7-930 OC 4.0 ghz for Intel Xeon (better performance, lower tdp, 6 cores). Will be grateful for some advice. Will Asus P6T SE handle Xeon 5675? Do I have to potentially crossflash bios to P6T? Better to take cheaper 5660 or faster in stock 5675 with higher multiplier? Overclocking is not a problem for me. Thanks for any answers, greetings from Poland


----------



## kckyle

depends on how high you wanna clock. with a 5650 u can get 4ghz no problem. when it comes to models, the higher the model the better chance of a better chip, some 5650 here can overclock at same voltage as higher end 5675, some not so great. and yes it will work with ur mobo


----------



## freakb18c1

Well.. I made the decision to get a 5670... and on my first BOOT ... turn key 4.6ghz on a very sloppy tune


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> Well.. I made the decision to get a 5670... and on my first BOOT ... turn key 4.6ghz on a very sloppy tune


Nice, but the image is missing the most important info, vcore and qpi/vtt voltage


----------



## freakb18c1

i'll return with my settings once she's tuned


----------



## DR4G00N

Finally got my new board!









Unfortunately it's a Rev 1.0 so i'll have to do some soldering for my xeon to work. :/


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Finally got my new board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it's a Rev 1.0 so i'll have to do some soldering for my xeon to work. :/


how much did it cost ya


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> how much did it cost ya


$290 US


----------



## DR4G00N

Soldered it and threw in my x5650, it's up and running now.
Idleing at 10c in bios lol.

Edit: CPU-Z Validation http://valid.x86.fr/rnqf38

Got this nice waterblock with it too.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It's a shame frozencpu is down. I'm trying to find a VRM waterblock for my Evga E758 that's not overpriced. Cheapest I can find is $50 which is a bit much for just that little VRM area.


----------



## DR4G00N

4.01GHz 22x183 @ 1.275v, +25mV vtt. Temps peak at 49c on the hottest core.


Going to stop here for now.


----------



## Fonthem

Hi guys!
I am a newbie on ocn. Just registered to join this awesome club, cause you all helped me really A LOT with overclocking my workstation pretty high, stable and silent! This thread is an ultimate 1366 ocing guide with answers and opinions on any matter
Here is my result: http://valid.canardpc.com/6zsv73
Tomorrow i'll try to add detailed bios parameters. Powersavings and turbo boost are on and i dont mind to waste less power when idle.

Now, when oc-ing, i think, 99% finished and polished i'm so happy with the feeling that any of my possible tasks are feasible. That is so cool!

Thank you all!

P.s. Sorry for my english if its wrong, i'm from Russia


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonthem*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I am a newbie on ocn. Just registered to join this awesome club, cause you all helped me really A LOT with overclocking my workstation pretty high, stable and silent! This thread is an ultimate 1366 ocing guide with answers and opinions on any matter
> Here is my result: http://valid.canardpc.com/6zsv73
> Tomorrow i'll try to add detailed bios parameters. Powersavings and turbo boost are on and i dont mind to waste less power when idle.
> 
> Now, when oc-ing, i think, 99% finished and polished i'm so happy with the feeling that any of my possible tasks are feasible. That is so cool!
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> P.s. Sorry for my english if its wrong, i'm from Russia


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonthem*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I am a newbie on ocn. Just registered to join this awesome club, cause you all helped me really A LOT with overclocking my workstation pretty high, stable and silent! This thread is an ultimate 1366 ocing guide with answers and opinions on any matter
> Here is my result: http://valid.canardpc.com/6zsv73
> Tomorrow i'll try to add detailed bios parameters. Powersavings and turbo boost are on and i dont mind to waste less power when idle.
> 
> Now, when oc-ing, i think, 99% finished and polished i'm so happy with the feeling that any of my possible tasks are feasible. That is so cool!
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> P.s. Sorry for my english if its wrong, i'm from Russia


Nice!


----------



## Fonthem

here's my bios shots


Spoiler: 5 bios screens











actually parameters are rather simple

first month of my overclocking was way too chaotic for good result) cpu was too hot for my nh-c14 with one fan - up to 94 C and i didn't feel confidence for its life...
then i found a link here to overclocking guide with a good methodology, reset to defaults and tried again
unfortunately, i didn't any accurate notes on temps and performance during the Process because it was too exciting! but i still remember the main steps and there they are:


Spoiler: the Process



in the beginning i turned off all power savings, lowered CPU multi to 15, RAM and UCLK clock to minimum and tried to find fsb limits. it was about 217 on p6x58d-e. then i set both Vcore and QPI to 1.35, CPU multi -20 to find the limits of The Beast! at that stage the highest clock was 4100 stable, 4140 wasnt stable already. 2x8gb CMX8GX3M1A1600C11 was able to work about 2065 Mhz, 11-12-12-31-2t. but again i was afraid of CPU fast dying - the temps was too high again (over 90th C when IBT)

usually i dont run benchmarks but ran intel burn test on very high settings to compare Gflops on different RAM clocks and timings. 4100 cpu, [email protected] was about 74.5 Gflops, 2065 - 75.4. not much of a difference to me). my main stability test is full hd video+OCR in Finereader: it uses all threads produces much heat and i believe that the the best way to test stability is to run tasks of daily use. btw, if there's something wrong with overclocking, the software will show some inner errors like 0xc000005 or else and stops the process. very convenient!)

then i thought: why not use the maximum CPU multi? so, i lowered the bclk to 187 to get the same cpu clock and it was like WOW, when the temps lowered by 15 degrees or so... rocksolid stable and cool! of course, the next step was to find stable higher clock. 195 worked good and with RAM @ 1900-something gave me 77 Gflops but the temps again up to 91C while burntesting. then i've started to lowering Vcore and on 1.304 on cpu-z (a little bit higher in bios) it seemed rather stable. qpi was lowered to the same amount, but after strange bsod (0x0A) when i was doing nothing on pc, according to OC's bsod list i made it 1.33125 and for insurance lowered bclk to 194.

another thing i found during the job is a strange behavior of gpu. i use old HD4850 by asus (dont play any games except online poker) and two displays: 1900x1200 samsung and 1600x1200 nec. maybe it's too high of a load for the old GPU - at some point of OC-ing samsung started to switch magictune settings or the built-in volume by himself in a loop and nothing could help him, nor the IOH, PCIE voltages neither the total cleaning of videocard (which i didnt for too long). i saw this crap before while overclocking my previous platform (q8200+p5q pro). dont remember how i managed then, but this time i just switched display connection from dvi to hdmi and the problem dissapeared)

and then i've turn powersavings and turbomode on, except spread spectrums. the main consideration was to follow intel specs (as Kana-Maru adviced). so far so good! idle temps became better, noise reduces.
now i'm using Antec p183 case with top and rear deepcools UF120, noctua nh-c14 with two TY-140, front lower fan is some glacial tech @900 fixed and noctua nf-p14 hanged in 5.25 bay because there are long empty. the highest temp i can see now during IBT - 77C (76.7 Gflops), finereader OCR is just about 75 С.



my main score is not the Gflops or Mhz, but the time i'm wasting on my job. on my old Q8200 i did the processing of weekly job (approx. 15000 pages of OCR) for 12-16 hours, now the same amount of job tooks 2-4 hours. what could be better?


----------



## Zero-Cold

I've read the whole passage, but something's wrong with the explanations. You said you find the BCLK stable at 217MHz. Then you say you push up the multi to x20 and you're on 4100MHz by the time. 4100MHz on a x20 multi should be just 205 BCLK, not 217 or so. Then again, let's say you were actually running at 205x20 (4100MHz). You say you decided to push the highest multi and reduce BCLK and you dropped like 15 degrees. That's just not possible. 205x20 or 187x22 both result in a 4100MHz oveclock, which will require pretty much the same Vcore. So something's wrong / incomplete with this explanations, because it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Fonthem

stable 217 bclk was with 15x multi just to find the limits of "naked" bclk. of course, i did'n try to run 217 with higher multi. i stopped on 205x20.
207 x 20 wasn't already stable for some reasons.
yeah, maybe i've started to reduce the vcore when switched to lower bclk and higher multi
and i dont remember on what step i've upgraded cooling from 1 nf-p14 to 2 ty-140. maybe then








i was trying to OC as fast as i can (job dont waits) and that was really a race for a couple of days.
really sorry for some inaccuracies. it's more of a common vibes about the process


----------



## Fonthem

and the other thing is when lowering the bclk, the RAM and Uncore clocks are lower too and RAM controller is in cpu's case, so it should produce less heat (as i understand)
the difference in temps was really astonishing, but i can't explain it more detailed


----------



## smartdroid

Are you sure your board really holds the 23 cpu multi under load?


----------



## jetpak12

I believe lower BCLK higher multi generally requires less voltage than the same clock with a higher BCLK and lower multi. Not always the case though.

That, coupled with a change in cooling, would explain the 15C drop in temps, although that is quite substantial.


----------



## Fonthem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Are you sure your board really holds the 23 cpu multi under load?


on a continuous load - of course not, but short-term turbo-mode works as should (saw in aida64 on clocks tab)


Spoiler: looks like this


----------



## smartdroid

I was kinda confused because you posted a 4.6GHz cpu-z validation









Can you please post a Cinebench 15 benchmark screenshot?


----------



## Fonthem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> I was kinda confused because you posted a 4.6GHz cpu-z validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please post a Cinebench 15 benchmark screenshot?


nooo it never was 4.6) its 4.46 with turbo mode. on continuous load 4.268


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Rylen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Are you sure your board really holds the 23 cpu multi under load?


No it doesnt. The 5650's 23rd multiplier is only for 2 cores out of 6. 22 multi and below is all 6 cores for X5650.


----------



## smartdroid

Good one captain obvious


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Good one captain obvious


Damn thats old son







, I remember using that in university back in 2001







Right before that's what she said


----------



## smartdroid

I'm 33....i'm getting old


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> I'm 33....i'm getting old


Turning 37 next week, what I'd give to get 20 years back, no bills to pay, no mortgage, no stress


----------



## Zero-Cold

Ho-hoo. I'm just 24, although I get the general idea since my gf is 33


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Ho-hoo. I'm just 24, although I get the general idea since my gf is 33


Snap son, took a trip to cougar town and invested in some real estate.

You keepin it it real in dis mafoker


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Snap son, took a trip to cougar town and invested in some real estate.
> 
> You keepin it it real in dis mafoker


I hope hes doing great with her... poor brother







I dated and lived for 2 years with a woman 10 years older than me in 2005-2007 before I met my wife who's 3 years younger than me... I can say it was a nightmare for me... Children talk almost every week when I was barely out of university and working my first job with crazy hours, looking to buy a house when we just got a condo... ahhhhh the stress... I started to get gray hairs


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Hello, friends. I've had my X58 rig for almost two years and I was getting the update itch. I've been building hypothetical 1150 rigs over the past month or so until I found out Xeons could go into my Sabertooth X58. I checked eBay on a daily basis until I found a purchase I thought was worth making. I landed myself an X5670 for $100, installed and overclocked last night.

http://valid.canardpc.com/leaijg

I would try to push it further, but maximum temps in my 7-hour stress test were in the 80-85 range. Turns out the only fans working in my computer are the two 140mm top fans, two 92mm fans on my GPU cooler, and the San Ace on my TRUE. I ordered new fans for each of my cast mounts that should be in by the middle of next week. I'll see how those affect temps before trying to push this baby further.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Hello, friends. I've had my X58 rig for almost two years and I was getting the update itch. I've been building hypothetical 1150 rigs over the past month or so until I found out Xeons could go into my Sabertooth X58. I checked eBay on a daily basis until I found a purchase I thought was worth making. I landed myself an X5670 for $100, installed and overclocked last night.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/leaijg
> 
> I would try to push it further, but maximum temps in my 7-hour stress test were in the 80-85 range. Turns out the only fans working in my computer are the two 140mm top fans, two 92mm fans on my GPU cooler, and the San Ace on my TRUE. I ordered new fans for each of my cast mounts that should be in by the middle of next week. I'll see how those affect temps before trying to push this baby further.


Niiiice!! these Westmere's are keeping x58 alive and kicking.

I am still putting together stuff for my go at this I am hoping my Asus P6T and X5660 will go to 4.0GHz on air with low enough voltage and with that I will be happy.

I mean that is a 1.2GHz OC, since when is that something to shake a stick at.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Niiiice!! these Westmere's are keeping x58 alive and kicking.
> 
> I am still putting together stuff for my go at this I am hoping my Asus P6T and X5660 will go to 4.0GHz on air with low enough voltage and with that I will be happy.
> 
> I mean that is a 1.2GHz OC, since when is that something to shake a stick at.


I'm ecstatic. I'm surprised at how easily this CPU overclocked. The i7 930 I had in here before was so fickle. I was able to reach a 220 bclock with both processors, but couldn't get into Windows at 225 with the X5670. I barely had to touch voltages at all with the X5670 while I had to tweak so many things with the i7 930. I'm hoping having functioning case fans will help me eke out a few more megahertz. Worst case scenario, my room just gets a little bit louder and temperatures remain unchanged.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

80C at only 4.2GHz with a TRUE. That's pretty high temps. Are you sure you mounted the cooler right? What voltage is your CPU at?


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> 80C at only 4.2GHz with a TRUE. That's pretty high temps. Are you sure you mounted the cooler right? What voltage is your CPU at?


totally agreed, u should say on low 70 at max, even less. Check the quality of the thermal paste too

little offtopic question, u got an x-fi pci and an ssd boot drive on win7, have u ever got sound issues?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I'm fairly certain I mounted it correctly. I only have two case fans operational at the moment. If my temperatures are still so high after installing the new fans I have coming, I'll look into reseating my heatsink.

On that note, does Arctic Silver 5 go bad? My roommate has had his syringe of the stuff for about four years now.


----------



## alancsalt

General consensus is no, does not go bad as long as the cap is on. No use by date...

https://www.google.com.au/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=_7NpVIC3NqiN8Qfm04CwBw&gws_rd=ssl#q=arctic+silver+5+use+by+date


----------



## kckyle

how much paste did you use.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> how much paste did you use.


A little more than a grain of rice. I eat a lot of rice.


----------



## kckyle

hmm that is weird, theoretically you should reach optimal temp. this is quite bizarre.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> A little more than a grain of rice. I eat a lot of rice.


if u reseat the heatsink try to apply more then that, like 2 or 3 "grains", maybe 1 it's not enough.
Also change paste to something more decent like some Gelid Extreme

Btw having a photo of the inside of your case might be interesting.

P.S: you are not using voltages set on auto, right?
What's your ambient temp?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> if u reseat the heatsink try to apply more then that, like 2 or 3 "grains", maybe 1 it's not enough.
> Also change paste to something more decent like some Gelid Extreme
> 
> Btw having a photo of the inside of your case might be interesting.
> 
> P.S: you are not using voltages set on auto, right?
> What's your ambient temp?


Since when was Arctic Silver 5 no longer "something decent?" I'm waiting until I actually have functioning case fans on my case before I decide to reseat my heatsink.

There's nothing interesting about the inside of my case. It's a Sabertooth X58 housing an X5670 with a black TRUE to keep it cool. I have a HD 5870 with a TRad2 and two 92mm fans.

I have the "main" voltages set manually. I'm not sure what my ambient temperature is. If I had to guess, somewhere between 18 C and 21 C. Real Temp GT says minimum temps on my cores since my last boot are 33-29-28-28-27-31.


----------



## Zero-Cold

Here's an important question. 80*C on CPU or CPU cores? If it's the CPU cores, I believe it's actually kind of expected. Here's one of my test screenshots at 4.2GHz with slightly less than 1.30v. I'm using a Thermalright IFX-14 with a dual-fan setup (although the 12cm are just 800rpm) and you can easily see cores hitting 90*C under load. My case was totally opened - both side panels were off, in the beginning of November with a room temperature around 19-21*C, maybe even less since the screenshot says almost midnight - and it gets colder then.

I'm pretty sure the cooler is properly mounted, I've been an overclock enthusiast for 7 years and have mounted such coolers for ages. The thermal paste is MX-4 which I believe is decent enough.

P.P. Here's the screenshot.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Here's an important question. 80*C on CPU or CPU cores? If it's the CPU cores, I believe it's actually kind of expected. Here's one of my test screenshots at 4.2GHz with slightly less than 1.30v. I'm using a Thermalright IFX-14 with a dual-fan setup (although the 12cm are just 800rpm) and you can easily see cores hitting 90*C under load. My case was totally opened - both side panels were off, in the beginning of November with a room temperature around 19-21*C, maybe even less since the screenshot says almost midnight - and it gets colder then.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the cooler is properly mounted, I've been an overclock enthusiast for 7 years and have mounted such coolers for ages. The thermal paste is MX-4 which I believe is decent enough.
> 
> P.P. Here's the screenshot.


The cores, I guess. It's temperatures I saw from Real Temp GT. Cores 1, 2, 5 and 6 were within about 3 C of each other while 3 and 4 were consistently 10 C cooler.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Since when was Arctic Silver 5 no longer "something decent?" I'm waiting until I actually have functioning case fans on my case before I decide to reseat my heatsink.


It's a pretty old paste, i used to use it in 2006, there are better pastes out there now.
And btw when did u actually bought the tube u got? If it's an old tube it might have gotten bad with time.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> It's a pretty old paste, i used to use it in 2006, there are better pastes out there now.
> And btw when did u actually bought the tube u got? If it's an old tube it might have gotten bad with time.


I already said my roommate bought it about four years ago.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I have the "main" voltages set manually.


Manually to which value?

Also, the photo is for seeing how much "cramped" is the stuff in there, which case model, in which directions the fans are setup and so on


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I already said my roommate bought it about four years ago.


also opened 4 years ago? That's pretty old, might have gone bad for real in this time, you should definately try a paste bought right now and see the difference.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> little offtopic question, u got an x-fi pci and an ssd boot drive on win7, have u ever got sound issues?


No, I haven't had any sound issues. I bought the sound card because I thought I would be able to input optical audio from my Xbox through the card and output to my A50s and have optical audio being fed to my headset from both sources. Unfortunately, it didn't work out at all. Something about the output from the Xbox 360 not being compatible. I don't remember the exact issue I just know it didn't work how I wanted. When I still used my Xbox, I settled on having the optical audio connected to my A50 transmitter and using USB for computer audio. Now I have the optical audio coming from my computer.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> Manually to which value?
> 
> Also, the photo is for seeing how much "cramped" is the stuff in there, which case model, in which directions the fans are setup and so on


It's not really that cramped. I'm fairly certain my temperatures are coming from a lack of airflow due to not having intake fans on the front or an exhaust fan on the back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> also opened 4 years ago? That's pretty old, might have gone bad for real in this time, you should definately try a paste bought right now and see the difference.


Yes, opened four years ago. He had to use it on his setup when installing his Noctua NH-D14.


----------



## Zero-Cold

By the way, I have an X-Fi card as well. The Fatal1ty Platinum Champion. I've been using it for years, since 2007 I guess.. runs fine on all the Windows versions I've been using (Vista, 7, 8, and 8.1). It's a nice sound card.


----------



## Space Marine

the xfi card news is rly interesting, was tempted to buy one PCI model for cheap, found many reports of those cards not working well while using SSDs as main boot drive, when virtual memory is set up on the SSD. I guess maybe its no more a problem


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> the xfi card news is rly interesting, was tempted to buy one PCI model for cheap, found many reports of those cards not working well while using SSDs as main boot drive, when virtual memory is set up on the SSD. I guess maybe its no more a problem


My paging file is set to 12279 MB. I installed my SSD well after the sound card. I bought the SSD during the Black Friday sales. I couldn't pass it up for only $150. Apparently it's on sale for only $160 at the moment, though.


----------



## Zero-Cold

Same here. I'm with an SSD, 240GB Intel 520-series, no problems at all.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> totally agreed, u should say on low 70 at max, even less. Check the quality of the thermal paste too
> 
> little offtopic question, u got an x-fi pci and an ssd boot drive on win7, have u ever got sound issues?


When pushing 216 bclk or higher, I got this really weird static / crackly sound through my headphones during startup just before the desktop loaded, only for a second or two. Other than that it's been working fine. I recently switched the caps and opamp on the card and the sound is much clearer.


----------



## breenemeister

Just scored an x5765 on eBay that's on it's way.. It's going to go in to my wife's PC and replacing a 930 that overclocked like a turd when it was my main machine. The motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R. Hopefully, I can pull a small overclock on this new chip with little extra voltage. I'm not looking to really push it as she works from home 3 days a week and she'd kill me if I messed things up. I'm sure all the good info in here will help.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> Just scored an x5765 on eBay that's on it's way.. It's going to go in to my wife's PC and replacing a 930 that overclocked like a turd when it was my main machine. The motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R. Hopefully, I can pull a small overclock on this new chip with little extra voltage. I'm not looking to really push it as she works from home 3 days a week and she'd kill me if I messed things up. I'm sure all the good info in here will help.


My i7 930 didn't overclock that well, either. I saw numerous other people getting 4.2 GHz and higher while I was only able to eke out 3.9 GHz. I was able to easily overclock my X5670 to 4.3 GHz and hardly had to play around with voltages. I would be surprised if you couldn't get to 4.0 GHz on stock voltage.


----------



## freakb18c1

Yeap these chips are so easy to tune, its almost not fun


----------



## Rage19420

Finally got around to upgrading my L5369 to X5675. A few tweaks and pretty pleased so far.

http://valid.canardpc.com/utq792


----------



## Space Marine

Anyone here is using 6 ram modules in trichannel at 1T command rate?
Is it even possible?

Got a decent deal on 4 sammy wonder ram modules to add to my current 2, and couldnt resist.


----------



## i3igpete

It'll depend on your motherboard, but this guy was able to run 48gb.

http://wp.xin.at/archives/880

I've been looking into 8gb modules as well, since i bump up against the 12gb I've got if I'm gaming while running FEA in the background. I saw that amazon has 8gb crucial sticks for 55 apiece. Might be the best deal since nobody is carrying 3x8gb with reasonable prices.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i3igpete*
> 
> It'll depend on your motherboard, but this guy was able to run 48gb.
> 
> http://wp.xin.at/archives/880
> 
> I've been looking into 8gb modules as well, since i bump up against the 12gb I've got if I'm gaming while running FEA in the background. I saw that amazon has 8gb crucial sticks for 55 apiece. Might be the best deal since nobody is carrying 3x8gb with reasonable prices.


i was mostly wondering about the 1T vs 2T command rate


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> My i7 930 didn't overclock that well, either. I saw numerous other people getting 4.2 GHz and higher while I was only able to eke out 3.9 GHz. I was able to easily overclock my X5670 to 4.3 GHz and hardly had to play around with voltages. I would be surprised if you couldn't get to 4.0 GHz on stock voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> My i7 930 didn't overclock that well, either. I saw numerous other people getting 4.2 GHz and higher while I was only able to eke out 3.9 GHz. I was able to easily overclock my X5670 to 4.3 GHz and hardly had to play around with voltages. I would be surprised if you couldn't get to 4.0 GHz on stock voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> Yeap these chips are so easy to tune, its almost not fun


Yeah, I hope so. I don't really want to screw around with it too much. I just want to make sure that my wife is a little more future proofed without much effort.


----------



## DividebyZERO

So I want an sr2 really bad and I dont have cash for one off ebay and also worry about duds.

I have someone local that has a known working sr2 and he is willing to trade for. That said I am giving a heavily one sided trade for it. I have 2x5650 cpus ready for it.
I am offering an x79 big bang board with i7 3820 and 2 680gtx gpus. Is this a bad idea for such an old board? My hardware is just lying around collecting dust so its not really doing me much sitting here.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> So I want an sr2 really bad and I dont have cash for one off ebay and also worry about duds.
> 
> I have someone local that has a known working sr2 and he is willing to trade for. That said I am giving a heavily one sided trade for it. I have 2x5650 cpus ready for it.
> I am offering an x79 big bang board with i7 3820 and 2 680gtx gpus. Is this a bad idea for such an old board? My hardware is just lying around collecting dust so its not really doing me much sitting here.


yeah, dont make that trade


----------



## xxpenguinxx

If you really need that many cores and are willing to just give that hardware up I would just buy a used server with a dual socket motherboard.


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> So I want an sr2 really bad and I dont have cash for one off ebay and also worry about duds.
> 
> I have someone local that has a known working sr2 and he is willing to trade for. That said I am giving a heavily one sided trade for it. I have 2x5650 cpus ready for it.
> I am offering an x79 big bang board with i7 3820 and 2 680gtx gpus. Is this a bad idea for such an old board? My hardware is just lying around collecting dust so its not really doing me much sitting here.


If its just collecting dust then trade it away.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> 80C at only 4.2GHz with a TRUE. That's pretty high temps. Are you sure you mounted the cooler right? What voltage is your CPU at?


I averaged 30 to 40c max with my Xeon x5660 on my gigabyte Rev 2 x58a-ud5 using the thermalright 120 extreme + 12gb (6x2gb g skill mem). This was at 4.67 guy. I ended up clocking down to 4.4 full time. You can run it for a long time. I just moved to x99 and am selling mine now but I had slightly similar but yours sound high at that clock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I'm ecstatic. I'm surprised at how easily this CPU overclocked. The i7 930 I had in here before was so fickle. I was able to reach a 220 bclock with both processors, but couldn't get into Windows at 225 with the X5670. I barely had to touch voltages at all with the X5670 while I had to tweak so many things with the i7 930. I'm hoping having functioning case fans will help me eke out a few more megahertz. Worst case scenario, my room just gets a little bit louder and temperatures remain unchanged.


From everything I have seen 220-225 is the limit on my gigabyte you can achieve a higher clock lowering other settings.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> If you really need that many cores and are willing to just give that hardware up I would just buy a used server with a dual socket motherboard.


I think the issue with a dual server board is no overclocking. Im not sure how I would feel about running stock. I also want 4 way x16 2.0 if possible. Something my x58 4way classified does now.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> If its just collecting dust then trade it away.


But his stuff is worth way more. Just that 3820 is like 250+ by itself. Those 680s fetch a pretty penny as well.

the x79 board and the 3820 is a decent trade, maybe a 680 to sweeten the pot but then it's already a lopsided trade.

Def not both of em, you can sell this stuff on the bay and easily have cash left over after you get an SR2, yes they are rare, but be patient and keep a look out and you'll find one for a good deal.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> But his stuff is worth way more. Just that 3820 is like 250+ by itself. Those 680s fetch a pretty penny as well.
> 
> the x79 board and the 3820 is a decent trade, maybe a 680 to sweeten the pot but then it's already a lopsided trade.
> 
> Def not both of em, you can sell this stuff on the bay and easily have cash left over after you get an SR2, yes they are rare, but be patient and keep a look out and you'll find one for a good deal.


So you guys feel an sr2 is better than x99 setup though. Not sold on that one. Haven't run benches on my new one yet though.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So you guys feel an sr2 is better than x99 setup though. Not sold on that one. Haven't run benches on my new one yet though.


no way, we have people here who say 1155 quads are better than 1366 Hex.

I am in the boat with those that like the x58 hex cores, but that's only because x58 is bclk oc friendly.

But x99 would wipe the floor with x58, and maybe even smack the sr2 around with 2 Hexs


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> Anyone here is using 6 ram modules in trichannel at 1T command rate?
> Is it even possible?
> 
> Got a decent deal on 4 sammy wonder ram modules to add to my current 2, and couldnt resist.


Yes. Not only am I using 6 RAM modules, I have them slightly overclocked.



Stock is 1600 MHz with 6-7-6-18 timings. I have new case fans scheduled for deliver Thursday so I'll try pushing my current overclock a little further. I'm currently sitting at 24x180 for 4.32 GHz.

http://valid.x86.fr/x7c2jw


----------



## chessmyantidrug

For anyone on the fence about whether or not they should swap out their quad core i7 9*0 for a hexacore Xeon, here you go. I really wish this deal was on eBay when I bought my X5670. The X5679 has a slightly higher TDP at 115W, but I believe you'll have access to multipliers 12 through 24 with 26 for turbo on all cores and 27 for turbo on two cores. I can't really find much more information on this specific processor, but it seems like a steal to me.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> So you guys feel an sr2 is better than x99 setup though. Not sold on that one. Haven't run benches on my new one yet though.


I am not going to bother with x99 myself. Its just too much money for bump from x79 for me. That said sr2 or x79 I just toy with the stuff and everything mentioned is either sitting on a desk doing nothing or temporarily used. When im gaming its at really high resolutions so cpu isnt really hurting me much on that side.

if I do any real upgrade in the near future it probably will be amd's 3xx gpus


----------



## kckyle

i think my next upgrade is going to be a mainstream platform, x58 x79 and x99 are just too much money for what i do, which is basically gaming and facebook and some light autocad. plus mainstream mobo can be had for like 100 bucks that and some used xeon on ebay i'm set lol


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i think my next upgrade is going to be a mainstream platform, x58 x79 and x99 are just too much money for what i do, which is basically gaming and facebook and some light autocad. plus mainstream mobo can be had for like 100 bucks that and some used xeon on ebay i'm set lol


I would agree, but sadly 1155 and 1150 only offer multi ocing, though I've seen some 125bclk numbers with people using a strap.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i think my next upgrade is going to be a mainstream platform, x58 x79 and x99 are just too much money for what i do, which is basically gaming and facebook and some light autocad. plus mainstream mobo can be had for like 100 bucks that and some used xeon on ebay i'm set lol


If you're building a brand new system today, I personally think it would be silly to build an X58 system. I realize these Xeon processors are a tremendous value, but only to people who already own an X58 system. You would be much better off centering your build around an i5-4690K or i7-4790K. Either would serve you for several years to come. I didn't really _need_ to swap out my i7930 for an X5670, but for a $100 investment it made all the sense in the world.


----------



## Poisoner

I don't think anyone here would buy into x58 over a new platform. However even if its a lopsided trade that hardware isn't doing anything and if he gets the sr2 that will be put to use. The GTX 680 sucks and the motherboard is awkward.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> If you're building a brand new system today, I personally think it would be silly to build an X58 system. I realize these Xeon processors are a tremendous value, but only to people who already own an X58 system. You would be much better off centering your build around an i5-4690K or i7-4790K. Either would serve you for several years to come. I didn't really _need_ to swap out my i7930 for an X5670, but for a $100 investment it made all the sense in the world.


i think u missed my point, i'm saying my next upgrade is not going to be an enthusiast platform anymore, which is the x58 x79 x99, i'm gonna go mainstream like the lga 1150.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i think u missed my point, i'm saying my next upgrade is not going to be an enthusiast platform anymore, which is the x58 x79 x99, i'm gonna go mainstream like the lga 1150.


You mentioned a Xeon so I assumed you were leaning toward X58, since that's the primary theme of this thread. I misunderstood. I personally wouldn't invest in an enthusiast platform with how much performance can be had on 1150. If you get a good deal on secondhand 2011 parts, that's always an option.


----------



## kckyle

lol xeon aren't exclusively to x58.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> lol xeon aren't exclusively to x58.


I know they're not, but I'm not sure how 1150 Xeons would overclock. I just don't see the point with unlocked I5's and i7's available.


----------



## Poisoner

1150 Xeons do not over clock. 1366 is the last Intel platform that can truly overclock by base clock increments.


----------



## bill1024

I may pick this up this weekend, 299$ after 20$ rebate. What do ya think?
link did not work...

I may sell one of my x58 or a 4P 24 core amd system. I need at least one system faster and with AVX instructions.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I may pick this up this weekend, 299$ after 20$ rebate. What do ya think?
> http://cart.microcenter.com/cart.aspx?RedirectUrl=http://www.microcenter.com
> 
> I may sell one of my x58 or a 4P 24 core amd system. I need at least one system faster and with AVX instructions.


This doesn't show us your cart, it shows us our own cart.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> 1150 Xeons do not over clock. 1366 is the last Intel platform that can truly overclock by base clock increments.


I think x79 and x99 do as well, lower bclk, but higher multi


----------



## bill1024

OK lets try this. 299$
http://www.microcenter.com/product/432988/GA-Z97X-Gaming_7_LGA_1150_ATX_Intel_Motherboard
http://www.microcenter.com/product/434177/Core_i5-4690K_35GHz_LGA_1150_Boxed_Processor


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I personally think any Microcenter CPU-mobo combo is a really good deal.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Yes. Not only am I using 6 RAM modules, I have them slightly overclocked.
> 
> 
> 
> Stock is 1600 MHz with 6-7-6-18 timings. I have new case fans scheduled for deliver Thursday so I'll try pushing my current overclock a little further. I'm currently sitting at 24x180 for 4.32 GHz.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/x7c2jw


That makes me really happy








Great timings u got there!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> For anyone on the fence about whether or not they should swap out their quad core i7 9*0 for a hexacore Xeon, here you go. I really wish this deal was on eBay when I bought my X5670. The X5679 has a slightly higher TDP at 115W, but I believe you'll have access to multipliers 12 through 24 with 26 for turbo on all cores and 27 for turbo on two cores. I can't really find much more information on this specific processor, but it seems like a steal to me.


What is this x5679? cant find it anywhere on the intel website


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> What is this x5679? cant find it anywhere on the intel website


I'm not entirely sure. Wikipedia lists it, but has no external link. Only reason why I know it exists. And based on the numbers listed, Turbo would be 25x on all cores, 26x on two. Looks very similar to the X5675, but higher stock clock and TDP with the same Turbo multipliers.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> 1150 Xeons do not over clock. 1366 is the last Intel platform that can truly overclock by base clock increments.


So after that they just over-multiply?


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> So after that they just over-multiply?


Or in my case they Divide by zero


----------



## Rylen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I'm not entirely sure. Wikipedia lists it, but has no external link. Only reason why I know it exists. And based on the numbers listed, Turbo would be 25x on all cores, 26x on two. Looks very similar to the X5675, but higher stock clock and TDP with the same Turbo multipliers.


According to this it's 24 multi, on all 6 cores, and 25 and 26 multi's on 2 cores.

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20X5679%20-%20AT80614006924AA.html

X5650 = 20 Multi (21, 22 Turbo on 6 cores, 23 on 2 cores)
X5660 = 21 multi (22, 23 Turbo on 6 cores 24 on 2 cores)
X5670 = 22 multi (23, 24 turbo on 6 cores 25 on 2 cores)
X5675 = 23 multi (24, 25 turbo on 6 cores 26 on 2 cores
X5679 = 24 multi (25, 26 turbo on 6 cores 27 on 2 cores)
X5680 = 25 multi (26, 27 turbo on 6 cores 28 on 2 cores)
X5690 = 26 multi (27, 28 turbo on 6 cores 29 on 2 cores)


----------



## Poisoner

I managed to get one of those x5679s for 99.99. I'll let you guys know how it does.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> I managed to get one of those x5679s for 99.99. I'll let you guys know how it does.


awesome deal, paid 90 for a 5660

only 2 on ebay and they are way too high to be worth it 190, and some one trying to sell one for 700


----------



## Fonthem

hello!

i wonder if there are people using hackintosh on x58? what versions do you use? which distributives? were there serious troubles with installation?
i have to configure second OS, but never had to deal with OsX... please help!


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylen*
> 
> According to this it's 24 multi, on all 6 cores, and 25 and 26 multi's on 2 cores.
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20X5679%20-%20AT80614006924AA.html
> 
> X5650 = 20 Multi (21, 22 on 2 cores)
> X5660 = 21 multi (22, 23 on 2 cores)
> X5670 = 22 multi (23, 24 on 2 cores)
> X5675 = 23 multi (24, 25 on 2 cores)
> X5679 = 24 multi (25, 26 on 2 cores)
> X5680 = 25 multi (26, 27 on 2 cores)
> X5690 = 26 multi (27, 28 on 2 cores)


I'm not saying this is the most accurate reference in the world, but the information on Turbo for the X5650 through X5675 has been confirmed from people who own said processors.



The 2/2/2/2/3/3 by the X5650 through X5675 means +2 to the maximum multiplier for Turbo on all six cores. For example, my X5670 has a maximum multiplier of 22, Turbo multiplier of 24 on all six cores, 25 on two. It does not have a 23 multiplier. So for the X5679, the 1/1/1/1/2/2 indicates it's a Turbo multiplier of 25 on all six cores, 26 on two cores; which happens to be the same as the X5675. You were right about the last three listed, but the first four were incorrect.

Also, that site says the X5679 doesn't have a Turbo frequency, which I find rather hard to believe. It also doesn't list the TDP.


----------



## Rylen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rylen*
> 
> According to this it's 24 multi, on all 6 cores, and 25 and 26 multi's on 2 cores.
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20X5679%20-%20AT80614006924AA.html
> 
> X5650 = 20 Multi (21, 22 Turbo on 6 cores, 23 on 2 cores)
> X5660 = 21 multi (22, 23 Turbo on 6 cores 24 on 2 cores)
> X5670 = 22 multi (23, 24 turbo on 6 cores 25 on 2 cores)
> X5675 = 23 multi (24, 25 turbo on 6 cores 26 on 2 cores
> X5679 = 24 multi (25, 26 turbo on 6 cores 27 on 2 cores)
> X5680 = 25 multi (26, 27 turbo on 6 cores 28 on 2 cores)
> X5690 = 26 multi (27, 28 turbo on 6 cores 29 on 2 cores)


Actually I just wrote it wrong the first time. This is how I thought they all worked tho.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> I managed to get one of those x5679s for 99.99. I'll let you guys know how it does.
> 
> 
> 
> awesome deal, paid 90 for a 5660
> 
> only 2 on ebay and they are way too high to be worth it 190, and some one trying to sell one for 700
Click to expand...

And I paid $90 for my X5650.







Good to see that the prices on these chips are going down and not up (like 771 Xeons did).

Also will be neat to see what the X5679 can do.


----------



## spdaimon

Yes there are X58 hackintoshes. The Asus P6X58D-E is one such model. TonyMacX86 is a good place to start.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonthem*
> 
> hello!
> 
> i wonder if there are people using hackintosh on x58? what versions do you use? which distributives? were there serious troubles with installation?
> i have to configure second OS, but never had to deal with OsX... please help!


----------



## spdaimon

I got a X5660 for $80 from Canada. It was a BO auction. Don't know when I'll get to it. I am laid up for a while. Fell on ice. Oi. Going to put it in the P6T SE. I don't think its worth cross flashing it. The PCIe layout is badly placed. Going to swap out the 560 Ti for a HD7950


----------



## Fonthem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Yes there are X58 hackintoshes. The Asus P6X58D-E is one such model. TonyMacX86 is a good place to start.


Thanks. try to start there, i think. at a first glance its a deep space))) "to install hackintosh"


----------



## chessmyantidrug

My roommate centered his entire build around a Hackintosh and regrets it because it limited his hardware options. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> My roommate centered his entire build around a Hackintosh and regrets it because it limited his hardware options. Just throwing that out there.


I set up a hackintosh, on a 775 with a 771 xeon. Worked great but Damn do i hate that os. It didn't last long

Btw osx is now considered the least secure OS


----------



## spdaimon

Yeah, I personally wouldn't want to have it as a main rig. It was more like a fun project to do. Mine is Z68 based. I considered updating but nah.


----------



## DividebyZERO

So I have an SR2 now, 2 x5650 and 4x 290x will be joining it soon. I hope my psu will handle it. I am excited


----------



## smartdroid

Hope you have a very big PSU 2000W+.....









And good luck with enabling quadfire i couldn´t enable trifire on my X58 EVGA board


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Hope you have a very big PSU 2000W+.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And good luck with enabling quadfire i couldn´t enable trifire on my X58 EVGA board


dont you have to use two x2 cards to get quadfire on x58?


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonthem*
> 
> hello!
> 
> i wonder if there are people using hackintosh on x58? what versions do you use? which distributives? were there serious troubles with installation?
> i have to configure second OS, but never had to deal with OsX... please help!


I do it's on 10.9.5

There is really no reason to build/use a hackintosh unless you have other Mac's in your life or own expensive OS X software.


----------



## Fonthem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I do it's on 10.9.5
> 
> There is really no reason to build/use a hackintosh unless you have other Mac's in your life or own expensive OS X software.


I wouldn't bother, but I would have to install Logic pro for my new perspectives...


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonthem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I do it's on 10.9.5
> 
> There is really no reason to build/use a hackintosh unless you have other Mac's in your life or own expensive OS X software.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't bother, but I would have to install Logic pro for my new perspectives...
Click to expand...

That would be the expensive software I was talking about.


----------



## Fonthem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I do it's on 10.9.5


Yeah! Yesterday installed yosemite, but couldnt found proper kexts. Now trying with maverics cause it seems that all proper kexts are already found and downloaded


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonthem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I do it's on 10.9.5
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! Yesterday installed yosemite, but couldnt found proper kexts. Now trying with maverics cause it seems that all proper kexts are already found and downloaded
Click to expand...

What kexts were you looking for?


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> dont you have to use two x2 cards to get quadfire on x58?


Not sure I understand your question. I have already ran 290x quadfire on the evga x58 4way board. I had to use pt1 bios on my gpus at that time because of some sort of pcie power state BSOD issues. After pt1 was loaded on my gpus it ran flawless except when games didnt support it properly.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Not sure I understand your question. I have already ran 290x quadfire on the evga x58 4way board. I had to use pt1 bios on my gpus at that time because of some sort of pcie power state BSOD issues. After pt1 was loaded on my gpus it ran flawless except when games didnt support it properly.


I think he wasn't sure as to whether or not any X58 motherboards supported four video cards. X58 was/is an enthusiast chipset so there were a few boards that were capable of three-way SLI or four-way Crossfire. The only two to get four-way Crossfire on a board with two PCI-e x16 slots was two dual-GPU cards.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> Anyone here is using 6 ram modules in trichannel at 1T command rate?
> Is it even possible?
> 
> Got a decent deal on 4 sammy wonder ram modules to add to my current 2, and couldnt resist.


I do in both my x58 rigs
G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600 CL8 1T
The light blue heatsink sticks


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> If you're building a brand new system today, I personally think it would be silly to build an X58 system. I realize these Xeon processors are a tremendous value, but only to people who already own an X58 system. You would be much better off centering your build around an i5-4690K or i7-4790K. Either would serve you for several years to come. I didn't really _need_ to swap out my i7930 for an X5670, but for a $100 investment it made all the sense in the world.


You are quite right about that







I still quite like the power my old X58 rigs give for their age but the techs available in the new platforms are really a+ and in the case of my new Mac Pro the difference is quite noticeable over the X58 platform and my 12 cores Mac Pro


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I do in both my x58 rigs
> G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600 CL8 1T
> The light blue heatsink sticks


How much of a performance increase is 1t vs 2t, and what does it help with?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i think u missed my point, i'm saying my next upgrade is not going to be an enthusiast platform anymore, which is the x58 x79 x99, i'm gonna go mainstream like the lga 1150.


Its a good choice, I don't regret going with an i7 4790k like I said in this thread a couple weeks ago even if I got bashed by a couple of our fellow club members for saying it here


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> How much of a performance increase is 1t vs 2t, and what does it help with?


Its not that much of a performance increase but it shows in games reactivity from what I could see, in aida64 I could notice a small increase of bandwidth but a real drop of memory latency. which was quite important, more than 15%. Its just bad that Mac Pro don't have access to settings and tweaks like that since I'd like to tweak memory and other little things to make it a little reactive...


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I really want to upgrade my RAM, but I'm running 12 GB at 1850 MHz at 7-8-7-20-1T timings. Stock timings are 6-7-6-18-1T at 1600 MHz. I can't find any DDR3-12800 kits with CAS 6 timings anymore. It's quite disappointing.


----------



## DividebyZERO

So it begins....



Its all fun and games until someone loses a capacitor... then its just fun and games in the dark...


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> So it begins....
> 
> 
> 
> Its all fun and games until someone loses a capacitor... then its just fun and games in the dark...


is envious.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

My new case fans came in today. I got them all mounted and am currently running IBT. Highest temperatures per core so far have been 80/78/70/70/80/79. I will reseat my heatsink when my new thermal paste comes in, hopefully tomorrow. It's nice knowing having a full complement of case fans makes a substantial difference. My rig is noticeably louder, but I'm usually wearing a headset. I might try pushing for 4.44 GHz tonight. Anything past that and I have to reduce my memory multiplier to 8. Then again, I'd be able to run 6-7-6-18-1T timings again.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> My new case fans came in today. I got them all mounted and am currently running IBT. Highest temperatures per core so far have been 80/78/70/70/80/79. I will reseat my heatsink when my new thermal paste comes in, hopefully tomorrow. It's nice knowing having a full complement of case fans makes a substantial difference. My rig is noticeably louder, but I'm usually wearing a headset. I might try pushing for 4.44 GHz tonight. Anything past that and I have to reduce my memory multiplier to 8. Then again, I'd be able to run 6-7-6-18-1T timings again.


Damn that's hot, what heatsink are you using on your CPU?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Damn that's hot, what heatsink are you using on your CPU?


Black TRUE. I don't think it's worth reseating with old AS5. My GC-Extreme should come in tomorrow and I'll reseat then. I might even end up lapping my CPU. TRUE is lapped.


----------



## freakb18c1

Pressure mod that TRUE.

http://www.overclock.net/t/346819/pics-true-washer-mod-thingy


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> Pressure mod that TRUE.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/346819/pics-true-washer-mod-thingy


Let's pretend I haven't been doing this the last six years. :\


----------



## cdnGhost

So I am back after a very long time away... Due to some financial difficulties and having to suddenly take care of s a family emergency and subsequent funeral..... I have finally bought a replacement for my other Mac Pro which I had to sell..... this is now my second Mac Pro 4,1! running the stock 2.226ghz Dual 8 core processors with 12gb 1033 ECC memory... 1 640GB HDD and a 240GB SSD. Dual video cards both are terrible lol GTX 650 TI.... and not sure on the other... and I will hopefully be upgrading it as I did with my other one which is in my sig....Got this puppy for a steal.... 500 bucks canadian so like super cheap!

So if anyone has any idea where to find some decently priced (AKA easy on the pocket book...) kits of 1333mhz DDR 3 HYNIX ECC ram would like 6 4GB or 6 8GB sticks... that are matched AND will also need a matched pair of X5660 - X5690s let me know where i can look lokl


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdnGhost*
> 
> So I am back...
> 
> So if anyone has any idea where to find some decently priced (AKA easy on the pocket book...) kits of 1333mhz DDR 3 HYNIX ECC ram would like 6 4GB or 6 8GB sticks... that are matched AND will also need a matched pair of X5660 - X5690s let me know where i can look lokl


Ebay is probably your best bet. Saw plenty of ecc on there pretty cheap.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Ebay is probably your best bet. Saw plenty of ecc on there pretty cheap.


Yup can't go wrong with eBay, found 48 Gb and 72 Gb kits of DDR3 Registered ECC 1333 samsung and hynix RAM very cheap there for my HP Proliant servers.
I got the ram for both my 2010 and 2013 Mac Pros from OWC when I bought them new but if you want to save big bucks you can't go wrong with eBay


----------



## freakb18c1

Nice, I got my x5670 4.5 HT tuned @ 1.376v. ran a 1 hour prime base line. Trying to get 4.6 under 1.46v!








Not sure if this is average for this chip, seems like a good one.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> Nice, I got my x5670 4.5 HT tuned @ 1.376v. ran a 1 hour prime base line. Trying to get 4.6 under 1.46v!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is average for this chip, seems like a good one.


Have you had a chance to run passmark? If so what does it get on cpumark and single thread at that clock?


----------



## freakb18c1

I have not, maybe will post some runs this week.


----------



## Poisoner

http://valid.x86.fr/szacy0

I got my X5679 in today. Unfortunately, the RAM divider will not go higher than the 1066mhz ratio instead of 1333mhz as other Xeons will. It does clock higher will less voltage though.


----------



## dasparx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/szacy0
> 
> I got my X5679 in today. Unfortunately, the RAM divider will not go higher than the 1066mhz ratio instead of 1333mhz as other Xeons will. It does clock higher will less voltage though.


Now get that sucker on 200Mhz+ bus speed!

Anyone got tips to get above 219 bclock without frying anything? It just straight up doesn't post on 220.
Recently switched motherboards and now i can't seem to get above it. i could run 225 on my last board with semi-crazy voltages and a Mugen 4PCGH. My Xeon is unable to run triple channel now, though.








Current cooling is a Spire Thermax II (http://www.spire-corp.com/cpu-coolers/thermax-ii-sp679s1-pci/) but my Xeon doesn't seem to make alot of heat.

http://valid.x86.fr/0kjtuv


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasparx*
> 
> Now get that sucker on 200Mhz+ bus speed!
> 
> Anyone got tips to get above 219 bclock without frying anything? It just straight up doesn't post on 220.
> Recently switched motherboards and now i can't seem to get above it. i could run 225 on my last board with semi-crazy voltages and a Mugen 4PCGH. My Xeon is unable to run triple channel now, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current cooling is a Spire Thermax II (http://www.spire-corp.com/cpu-coolers/thermax-ii-sp679s1-pci/) but my Xeon doesn't seem to make alot of heat.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0kjtuv


For very high BCLK setting the PCI Freq to 101 - 105mhz always did the trick. 112 was the max before things started to get weird.


----------



## dasparx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dasparx*
> 
> Now get that sucker on 200Mhz+ bus speed!
> 
> Anyone got tips to get above 219 bclock without frying anything? It just straight up doesn't post on 220.
> Recently switched motherboards and now i can't seem to get above it. i could run 225 on my last board with semi-crazy voltages and a Mugen 4PCGH. My Xeon is unable to run triple channel now, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current cooling is a Spire Thermax II (http://www.spire-corp.com/cpu-coolers/thermax-ii-sp679s1-pci/) but my Xeon doesn't seem to make alot of heat.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0kjtuv
> 
> 
> 
> For very high BCLK setting the PCI Freq to 101 - 105mhz always did the trick. 112 was the max before things started to get weird.
Click to expand...

Already running 101 pcie, will try 102-105 and post results.

Edit:

No dice. Won't boot at 220. Bootfailureguard immediately kicks in.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

That's unfortunate. My Sabertooth was able to hit 220 BCLK with my i7 930 and X5670. I didn't run either 24/7, but it's capable.


----------



## kckyle

this is where the more mosfet and phase you have the better


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> this is where the more mosfet and phase you have the better


He has the exact same motherboard as me, though. Then again, I'm really jealous of the X5650s that can do more than 4.32 GHz on air since I can't really seem to get beyond that with my X5670.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> He has the exact same motherboard as me, though. Then again, I'm really jealous of the X5650s that can do more than 4.32 GHz on air since I can't really seem to get beyond that with my X5670.


hmm that is weird, lets see some settings


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> hmm that is weird, lets see some settings


I think I'm just at or near the thermal limit of my processor. I saw multiple accounts of i7 930s reaching 4.2+ GHz on air, but I could only manage 3.9 GHz. With that said, I can probably blame my TRUE for limiting me. I will eventually snag an AIO cooler.


----------



## kckyle

i think it is your cooler, cause i can push my 5675 up to 4.9ghz and not hitting above 95c.


----------



## Poisoner

Man I just sold my h100i for cheap.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> hmm that is weird, lets see some settings


Not really, i got the same problem :/


----------



## kckyle

this is quite odd. and both of you have 5670...i'm half tempted to send u my golden 5675 just to see if its really the board or the cpu lol


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> this is quite odd. and both of you have 5670...i'm half tempted to send u my golden 5675 just to see if its really the board or the cpu lol


That would cost quite a bit here







but maybe the other guy is in the US, it should be cheaper!

Also i should add that mine looks more "unlucky" than his, cause, im at that voltage with HT off and LLC off


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> That would cost quite a bit here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but maybe the other guy is in the US, it should be cheaper!
> 
> Also i should add that mine looks more "unlucky" than his, cause, im at that voltage with HT off and LLC off


Why is LLC off?


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Why is LLC off?


Cause from tests i had done few weeks ago, activating it would result in 7/10 degrees more then with LLC off under load, and the resulting load voltage would be 0.02 0.03 higher then with LLC on


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Are you sure your cooler is mounted right? 0.5V doesn't even add that much heat for me, even when I using the Hyper 212+


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> this is quite odd. and both of you have 5670...i'm half tempted to send u my golden 5675 just to see if its really the board or the cpu lol


I doubt it's my board. My board can handle 220 BCLK, or at least that's the maximum I reached when pushing things after installing this CPU. I'm fairly certain I'm being limited by heat more than anything else. I'd like to believe if I had a better air cooler, I'd be able to reach 4.44 GHz to 4.56 GHz fairly easily. Under water, I might be able to reach 4.8 GHz. I'm not going to bother getting a better heatsink and I'm not interested in building a custom loop. If anything, I'll swap out my TRUE for an AIO cooler. I've been looking mostly at the Nepton 140XL or 120XL and Corsair H80i GT.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Are you sure your cooler is mounted right? 0.5V doesn't even add that much heat for me, even when I using the Hyper 212+


If mine is mounted incorrectly, then I did it twice with two different thermal pastes. My temperatures were roughly the same after each installation. The only thing that has truly helped my temperatures was replacing inoperable case fans so I actually had airflow in my case.


----------



## freakb18c1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> this is quite odd. and both of you have 5670...i'm half tempted to send u my golden 5675 just to see if its really the board or the cpu lol


Just curious, your golden 5675. What's your best max stable oc?


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Are you sure your cooler is mounted right? 0.5V doesn't even add that much heat for me, even when I using the Hyper 212+


yes it is, cause the difference is between activation or not.
LLC off gives me very low temps, barely 70 under ibt max load, at 4.2


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> Just curious, your golden 5675. What's your best max stable oc?


4.8ghz at 1.45v i think. my air cooler couldn't keep it below 96c so i only did burn test for short time and cinebench. if i had a d14 or d15, maybe i'll run prime


----------



## freakb18c1

Nice!


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I can hit 4.44 GHz at around 90 C under load, I just don't care to know my processor can get that hot at that speed.

I just tried stressing my current overclock with LLC disabled. It wasn't happened. I turned core voltage up to 1.325 before giving up. CPU-Z reported voltage dropping from 1.32 to 1.26, so I would assumed I would need to increase core voltage to around 1.375 in BIOS to come close to finding stability. With LLC enabled, core voltage is set to 1.275 in BIOS and CPU-Z reported 1.328, 1.336 under load.


----------



## Space Marine

It's a pretty big deviation between idle and load u got with llc on

Btw for llc off u can go up to 1.35, it doesnt matter, its just a way to set the max voltage spike, not the average idle or load voltage
check in cpuz, they will be lower
i did set 1.34 in bios, but cpuz idle is 1.32 and cpuz load is 1.30 (which is whats counts)


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Voltage drops too far for me under load with LLC disabled.


----------



## ieronymous

Hi

I would like to know if anyone have - had the Asrock deluxe 3 and had any success with one of the below cpu;s

Xeon 5660 / 5670. Officially they are not supported. Thats why i ask you for better refference

Thank you in advance.

Ps Please dont tell me about other mother's like extreme or extreme 6 just for te mentioned model (Thanks once more)


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ieronymous*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I would like to know if anyone have - had the Asrock deluxe 3 and had any success with one of the below cpu;s
> 
> Xeon 5660 / 5670. Officially they are not supported. Thats why i ask you for better refference
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Ps Please dont tell me about other mother's like extreme or extreme 6 just for te mentioned model (Thanks once more)


judging from amount of not really great overclocking i would advise u not get a 5670.

but yes it will work. these xeon are not on the list cause they came out after the board was released


----------



## ieronymous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> judging from amount of not really great overclocking i would advise u not get a 5670.
> 
> but yes it will work. these xeon are not on the list cause they came out after the board was released


Forgot to mention OC is not my case of interest here. Also you assume as in your signature youhave an Asus mother.

Also why even here http://www.game-debate.com/motherboard/index.php?mot_id=1710&cpuList=ASRock%20X58%20Deluxe3 all xeon are mentioned except 5670 Its pretty wierd dont you think The release date of 5670 is same as 5680 not later


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ieronymous*
> 
> Forgot to mention OC is not my case of interest here. Also you assume as in your signature youhave an Asus mother.
> 
> Also why even here http://www.game-debate.com/motherboard/index.php?mot_id=1710&cpuList=ASRock%20X58%20Deluxe3 all xeon are mentioned except 5670 Its pretty wierd dont you think The release date of 5670 is same as 5680 not later


someone pointed that out before, same link too. but after they got it the xeon not on the list and it works no problem. yes i have both asus and gigabyte x58 board.


----------



## ieronymous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> someone pointed that out before, same link too. but after they got it the xeon not on the list and it works no problem. yes i have both asus and gigabyte x58 board.


Did he have an Asrock or an Asus like all the others


----------



## neiliohep

So, I am putting together a new system, what do you guys think of this build.

CPU - Xeon X5670 overclocked with ease to 4.2ghz (feels like it could go quite a bit higher) (ebay $95 U.S)
Mobo - Asus P6T (free from a buddy lol)
Ram - 16 GB.skill Ripjaws Z 2400mhz (clocked to 2000)
SSD - Silicon Power S60 240 GB
PSU - EVGA 850 Watt Supernova B2 Modular
GPU - Radeon R9 280x ( ebay $92 U.S)
Liquid Cooler - Cooler Master Seidon 120v

I'm putting it all in a case that I am currently building...it's a work in progress but I'll post pics when it's done, I hope it's received well lol.
The total cost is around $600, I funded it by selling my Core i5 2500k (8GB ram, HD7790 gpu) system for $1000, so $400 profit and a system that so far feels far superior.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neiliohep*
> 
> So, I am putting together a new system, what do you guys think of this build.
> 
> CPU - Xeon X5670 overclocked with ease to 4.2ghz (feels like it could go quite a bit higher) (ebay $95 U.S)
> Mobo - Asus P6T (free from a buddy lol)
> Ram - 16 GB.skill Ripjaws Z 2400mhz (clocked to 2000)
> SSD - Silicon Power S60 240 GB
> PSU - EVGA 850 Watt Supernova B2 Modular
> GPU - Radeon R9 280x ( ebay $92 U.S)
> Liquid Cooler - Cooler Master Seidon 120v
> 
> I'm putting it all in a case that I am currently building...it's a work in progress but I'll post pics when it's done, I hope it's received well lol.
> The total cost is around $600, I funded it by selling my Core i5 2500k (8GB ram, HD7790 gpu) system for $1000, so $400 profit and a system that so far feels far superior.


Nice, you got a motherboard that sells for 160-200 on ebay for free, making this a badass deal.


----------



## kckyle

um i wouldn't tear apart a sandybridge pc so i can build a x58 setup even if i got a free mobo lol.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I guess it depends on how you spend that $400. I personally wouldn't put together an X58 system together today. I only bought a Xeon because it was more cost effective than buying a Z97 motherboard and i7-4790K. Looking back, I probably could have gotten decently good money for my motherboard since quality X58 boards seem to be in demand at the moment. I could have put that toward newer technology, but I'd rather wait to see what Intel rolls out next.


----------



## neiliohep

Well, I sold that system, didnt tear it apart








I suppose i could take that $400 that i have sitting around and put it back into the new machine lol, 2 more sticks of ram for 24gb?? 4Tb WD black for storage? Second r9 280x for crossfire?? Either way If i spent the entire $1000 on this new machine I don't see how the old machine could possibly compete even though it was a newer rig. True i wil never see windows load up as quick lol, but if im rendering videos it will blow away my i5 2500k, and while single threaded performance is considerably lower I doesn't appear too be bottlenecking my gpu at all, GPU passmark score is 5600 which is about 400 higher than average (but it is overclocked to 4.2ghz so hardly an average baseline i guess lol). Anyway...thats my thinking on the whole thing, we will see if it actually pans out as i may have too spend more money on for example a sata 3 (6G) pcie card because the board only has sata 2.0







.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Sata 3 pcie controller cards are pretty cheap.


----------



## neiliohep

I've seen them for like $30 and some for $300...will there be a massive difference between the two? I mean if I get the full 550mb/s read speed from an expensive one and lets say... 475mb/s from a cheap one, is take the cheap one for sure.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> judging from amount of not really great overclocking i would advise u not get a 5670.
> 
> but yes it will work. these xeon are not on the list cause they came out after the board was released


I don't regret my X5670 purchase, but I think I would like it even more if I had a more extreme cooling solution. I could probably hit 4.8 GHz with adequate cooling. I was able to boot into Windows with core voltage around 1.4, but my IBT ruined everything. I knew temperatures would be too high, but at least I know it's possible.

My biggest gripe with my X5670 is no 23 multiplier. Makes pushing for 4.6 GHz slightly awkward.


----------



## neiliohep

I just got mine and I have hit roughly 4.6ghz using X.M.P, and I have booted into windows at 4.8ghz however I have not tested it at all to see if it's stable or not at 4.8...that being said if you can say hit even 4.5 with good stability and good temps... how on earth is that considered a bad overclocking CPU? I have heard that the 5675 although clocked higher than the 5670 is bad for overclocking, wish I could remember the explanation for why.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't regret my X5670 purchase, but I think I would like it even more if I had a more extreme cooling solution. I could probably hit 4.8 GHz with adequate cooling. I was able to boot into Windows with core voltage around 1.4, but my IBT ruined everything. I knew temperatures would be too high, but at least I know it's possible.
> 
> My biggest gripe with my X5670 is no 23 multiplier. Makes pushing for 4.6 GHz slightly awkward.


thats what i meant, you would much prefer to have the access to higher multi, that was the main reason why i sold my 5650 and got lucky with this 5675. which allowed me to push 25x so i don't have to go over 160 on the blck


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neiliohep*
> 
> Well, I sold that system, didnt tear it apart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose i could take that $400 that i have sitting around and put it back into the new machine lol, 2 more sticks of ram for 24gb?? 4Tb WD black for storage? Second r9 280x for crossfire?? Either way If i spent the entire $1000 on this new machine I don't see how the old machine could possibly compete even though it was a newer rig. True i wil never see windows load up as quick lol, but if im rendering videos it will blow away my i5 2500k, and while single threaded performance is considerably lower I doesn't appear too be bottlenecking my gpu at all, GPU passmark score is 5600 which is about 400 higher than average (but it is overclocked to 4.2ghz so hardly an average baseline i guess lol). Anyway...thats my thinking on the whole thing, we will see if it actually pans out as i may have too spend more money on for example a sata 3 (6G) pcie card because the board only has sata 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


if your doing rendering works than the x58 xeon will beat the crap out of sandy and even haswell for sure.

this is how much of a margin you're gonna get.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> thats what i meant, you would much prefer to have the access to higher multi, that was the main reason why i sold my 5650 and got lucky with this 5675. which allowed me to push 25x so i don't have to go over 160 on the blck


It's been a while since I've taken a math class, but i remember 23 being less than 24. I'm currently running 24x180. My board can handle a 220 BCLK so I can theoretically reach 24x220 for 5.28 GHz, but I assume that would take too much voltage and a cooling solution I'm not willing to buy.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> It's been a while since I've taken a math class, but i remember 23 being less than 24. I'm currently running 24x180. My board can handle a 220 BCLK so I can theoretically reach 24x220 for 5.28 GHz, but I assume that would take too much voltage and a cooling solution I'm not willing to buy.


idk you have some sort of anomoly going on, technically you should be fine with your cooler


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neiliohep*
> 
> I've seen them for like $30 and some for $300...will there be a massive difference between the two? I mean if I get the full 550mb/s read speed from an expensive one and lets say... 475mb/s from a cheap one, is take the cheap one for sure.


not sure haven't really looked into it yet.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> idk you have some sort of anomoly going on, technically you should be fine with your cooler


I thought so, too. CPU-Z reports core voltage at 1.336 under load with my current settings with temperatures around 82/81/72/72/81/80 at 4.32 GHz. Temperatures remained relatively similar when I reseated my heatsink with GC-Extreme. I can always attempt to reseat it again, but I doubt that helps matters much, if at all. Research has shown several superior coolers have come out since I purchased my black TRUE rev. 3. I'm probably buying a Nepton 140XL from Newegg this weekend since they can be had for $75 after a $5 discount code and $20 rebate.


----------



## neiliohep

hhhmm, perhaps the person writing the post i saw had it backwards... maybe i should have went with a 5675. :$


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> if your doing rendering works than the x58 xeon will beat the crap out of sandy and even haswell for sure.
> 
> this is how much of a margin you're gonna get.


and if your lucky to land a dual 1366 board that can overclock like say an SR2 you get even better margins 


that's only @ 4ghz with 2x5650's. i've been slacking on actually tuning my setup but should be able to stretch some more out of it soon enough.


----------



## kckyle

^ nice you can get another 100 scores easy if you crank it at 4.6ghz


----------



## Space Marine

Anyone here is using a Phanteks PH-TC14PE?

What are your temps loaded and at which clock and voltage? On which board?

Might get a good deal on it, was wondering if upgrading from a zalman cnps10x performa was worth it


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> if your doing rendering works than the x58 xeon will beat the crap out of sandy and even haswell for sure.
> 
> this is how much of a margin you're gonna get.


How do you get that much score with 4,33?

I have 4,18ghz and I get 943 score...
Does memory or something effect that score too?
Is my score too low for my ghz?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> How do you get that much score with 4,33?
> 
> I have 4,18ghz and I get 943 score...
> Does memory or something effect that score too?
> Is my score too low for my ghz?


lol i knew someone is gonna ask that sooner or later.

cinebench didn't display my real clock speed, it only displayed x23 instead of x25, cinebench have a problem detecting turbo multi for some reason. while it saids 4.3 i was really clocked at 4.6ghz


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> Anyone here is using a Phanteks PH-TC14PE?
> 
> What are your temps loaded and at which clock and voltage? On which board?
> 
> Might get a good deal on it, was wondering if upgrading from a zalman cnps10x performa was worth it


thats a great cooler, d15 worthy if not better i think. i would upgrade if it was me.


----------



## breenemeister

I haven't OC'd on the X58 platform for several years. The 930 I had was terrible. That machine is my wife's now. I just got an x5675 and I've just started overclocking. With the BIOS at stock and everything on auto, except with Turbo, all C States, EIST, and other power saving stuff turned off, CPU-Z showed 1.056 vcore in Prime at 3.06GHz. In BIOS, it looks like it wants 1.100 vcore at 3.06. So, I set LLC to the lowest of two settings in BIOS and set the vcore to 1.05625. I set QPI voltage to 1.25, and set memory voltage to 1.60. I set memory multiplier to 8 and Uncore multiplier to 16. QPI mulitplier is on auto (36). So far, I've only tested with Prime 95 FFTs at 1344. It handled 30 minutes at BCLK 133 and 143. I set it to 153, but it failed to boot. At 150, it would boot windows, but it would crash fairly quickly. At 145, it finished 30 minutes of 1344 in Prime. CPU-Z shows vcore of 1.040 under load. Temps are great. I'm using an old Cougage TruSpirit cooler that I lapped with 2 Akasa Viper fans in push/pull. The MB is a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R v.2.0 with the latest BIOS. Here's a screenshot:



I know I'm still pretty low on the speed, but how does this look so far for those of you with experience with the x5675? What would you take as the next step in overclocking? I'm kind of following the Uncore, Memory, and QPI mulitpliers the same way you would for an i7 930. Anything wrong with that? I'd like to work my way up to about 4 GHz for everyday use for my wife.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ^ nice you can get another 100 scores easy if you crank it at 4.6ghz


Well, i seem to have a dilemma on cpu multi. I will check the SR2 thread or something but it appears without turbo the multi is locked at 20 in my case without turbo. So with turbo enabled i am confused what my actual speed is. And thus i am getting better scores already just with turbo alone.

I dropped my base clock some and enabled turbo so it says 3.8-4.2ghz? not sure but my cinebench scores have went up already.




I havent touched ram and most other settings yet. just trying to find a decent clock to use the machine on a normal basis.


----------



## kckyle

try my setting

x25 x 160blck 1.24 vcore,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> I haven't OC'd on the X58 platform for several years. The 930 I had was terrible. That machine is my wife's now. I just got an x5675 and I've just started overclocking. With the BIOS at stock and everything on auto, except with Turbo, all C States, EIST, and other power saving stuff turned off, CPU-Z showed 1.056 vcore in Prime at 3.06GHz. In BIOS, it looks like it wants 1.100 vcore at 3.06. So, I set LLC to the lowest of two settings in BIOS and set the vcore to 1.05625. I set QPI voltage to 1.25, and set memory voltage to 1.60. I set memory multiplier to 8 and Uncore multiplier to 16. QPI mulitplier is on auto (36). So far, I've only tested with Prime 95 FFTs at 1344. It handled 30 minutes at BCLK 133 and 143. I set it to 153, but it failed to boot. At 150, it would boot windows, but it would crash fairly quickly. At 145, it finished 30 minutes of 1344 in Prime. CPU-Z shows vcore of 1.040 under load. Temps are great. I'm using an old Cougage TruSpirit cooler that I lapped with 2 Akasa Viper fans in push/pull. The MB is a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R v.2.0 with the latest BIOS. Here's a screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm still pretty low on the speed, but how does this look so far for those of you with experience with the x5675? What would you take as the next step in overclocking? I'm kind of following the Uncore, Memory, and QPI mulitpliers the same way you would for an i7 930. Anything wrong with that? I'd like to work my way up to about 4 GHz for everyday use for my wife.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> try my setting
> 
> x25 x 160blck 1.24 vcore,


So you're all about going straight for the throat...I'll give it a shot. Thanks.


----------



## kckyle

from my experience gigabyte boards don't need to fiddle around alot to achieve a good oc, i usually leave alot of things on auto and it works fine. and 4ghz is only a modest overclock, you can get it up to 4.8ghz on air if you want to.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> I haven't OC'd on the X58 platform for several years. The 930 I had was terrible. That machine is my wife's now. I just got an x5675 and I've just started overclocking. With the BIOS at stock and everything on auto, except with Turbo, all C States, EIST, and other power saving stuff turned off, CPU-Z showed 1.056 vcore in Prime at 3.06GHz. In BIOS, it looks like it wants 1.100 vcore at 3.06. So, I set LLC to the lowest of two settings in BIOS and set the vcore to 1.05625. I set QPI voltage to 1.25, and set memory voltage to 1.60. I set memory multiplier to 8 and Uncore multiplier to 16. QPI mulitplier is on auto (36). So far, I've only tested with Prime 95 FFTs at 1344. It handled 30 minutes at BCLK 133 and 143. I set it to 153, but it failed to boot. At 150, it would boot windows, but it would crash fairly quickly. At 145, it finished 30 minutes of 1344 in Prime. CPU-Z shows vcore of 1.040 under load. Temps are great. I'm using an old Cougage TruSpirit cooler that I lapped with 2 Akasa Viper fans in push/pull. The MB is a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R v.2.0 with the latest BIOS. Here's a screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm still pretty low on the speed, but how does this look so far for those of you with experience with the x5675? What would you take as the next step in overclocking? I'm kind of following the Uncore, Memory, and QPI mulitpliers the same way you would for an i7 930. Anything wrong with that? I'd like to work my way up to about 4 GHz for everyday use for my wife.


u need to read some overclocking guide man, from the voltage in cpuz or lot of powersaving features are still on, or ur voltage is way too low.

check this out:
http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/07/3-step-overclocking-guide-bloomfield-and-gulftown/


----------



## chessmyantidrug

If your system is stable, then your voltage is high enough. Every processor is different. My old Q9450 was incredible as far as voltage was concerned. I set my motherboard to the lowest setting and was able to overclock fairly well.


----------



## kckyle

iff anyone is interested in x58 rams

http://www.overclock.net/t/1546299/for-sale-corsair-dominator-triple-set-x58-12gb/0_30

xD


----------



## Vipu

Is bit under 1,4 vcore fine for 5670?
Was 1,45 max you should use before you break something?
For 24/7 use.

Atm im testing to fiddle with boost and I have 4,5ghz with boost and 1,38vcore.
With all threads in load I have 4,2ghz and vcore goes to 1,39.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

As long as your temperatures are fine, that voltage is OK. Temperatures are more important than voltage until you start to get upwards of 1.5 V.


----------



## Space Marine

Wasnt the suggested max 1,35?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I believe that's just VTT. Core voltage can go up to 1.45 V "safely" but temperatures are more important than anything else.


----------



## bill1024

Intel max voltage for the x56xx CPUs is 1.35. You can say 1.4v but that includes a 0.05v spike every time the COU loads and unloads.
Here is a nice write up covering this topic by the OP of this xeon club.
And here is just a little bit from page 2
http://www.overclock-and-game.com/hardware/computer-tech-news/30-westmere-ep-x58-overclock-information?showall=&start=1

Also a link from CPU world also stating 1.35.
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20X5660%20-%20AT80614005127AA%20%28BX80614X5660%29.html
It's not just the heat that will degrade the CPU

Westmere-EP & X58 Overclock Info
CPU Max Voltage & Power Guideline Misconception

Alright we will address the most common misconception I've seen across the web. Time and time again X58 users will point to a commonly used example provided by Intel, stating that the max voltage for Westmere-EP is 1.4v. Meaning that as long as you set the CPU voltage to 1.4 or below you processor will be fine. This is simply not true and users constantly misunderstand how the CPU actually performs and how Intel designed the CPU. So let's get one thing correct 1.35v is recommended by Intel on their ARK pages. People spread 1.4v as the max incorrectly.

The reason 1.35v is the recommend voltage is because Intel said it is. Also one thing that is normally overlooked is the voltage spike. Voltage spikes can literally kill the CPU and\or the Motherboard + MB components. This is more prevalent by setting manual or dynamic vCore too high. Intel also included a feature that will hopefully prevent the CPU from frying [old tech]. If the CPU temperature is too high the processor will cause the PC to freeze or BSOD. Otherwise continued use at high temps will cause the CPU will degrade. Vdroop also helps preserve the CPU life. vDroop will allow the CPU to operate under load at a lower voltage while preventing or avoiding spikes that will surpass the voltage set[not manual] in the BIOS. If you have LLC [Load-Line Calibration] set to AUTO[depends on settings] or Enabled then vDroop is DISABLED. AUTO can vary so either use Enable or Disable. This means that you could unknowingly damage your CPU over time. Some motherboards handle LLC better or worse than others.


----------



## Vipu

Ok so I guess im gonna lower volts to 1,35 then and get as much as I can with that.
But can you explain in short should I have that LLC on or off? Im not amazing at english and that long text was too much for me to know should I have LLC enabled or disabled from bios.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Enabling LLC prevents core voltage from dropping under load. I personally have it enabled or I would need to set my core voltage somewhere around 1.4 V to find stability. I currently have mine set to 1.2875 V, but CPU-Z reports 1.336 V under load.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> u need to read some overclocking guide man, from the voltage in cpuz or lot of powersaving features are still on, or ur voltage is way too low.
> 
> check this out:
> http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/07/3-step-overclocking-guide-bloomfield-and-gulftown/


Thanks for the guide, it's much better than the one I'm using. I checked everything out and stopped pushing the bclk at 200 and the RAM at 1600. As recommended in another post, I set it up for bclk 160 with 25 multiplier. RAM is at 1600 with 8-8-8-8 timings. QPI voltage is at 1.2125v, RAM is at 1.66v. Vcore is set to Normal with dynamic voltage at .0375 and LLC 2 (highest setting). I tried it with dynamic voltage at .025, but it crashed Windows. There is another bin at .03125, but I'm going to leave it at .0375. That gives me 1.248v on the core under load. That passed an hour of Intel Burn Test and so far it's going on 10 hours in Prime 95 blend. Thanks for the info guys.







Here's a shot of it after the 1 hour of IBT finished. Of course, it had downclocked once the load was removed:


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> Thanks for the guide, it's much better than the one I'm using. I checked everything out and stopped pushing the bclk at 200 and the RAM at 1600. As recommended in another post, I set it up for bclk 160 with 25 multiplier. RAM is at 1600 with 8-8-8-8 timings. QPI voltage is at 1.2125v, RAM is at 1.66v. Vcore is set to Normal with dynamic voltage at .0375 and LLC 2 (highest setting). I tried it with dynamic voltage at .025, but it crashed Windows. There is another bin at .03125, but I'm going to leave it at .0375. That gives me 1.248v on the core under load. That passed an hour of Intel Burn Test and so far it's going on 10 hours in Prime 95 blend. Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of it after the 1 hour of IBT finished. Of course, it had downclocked once the load was removed:


no problem glad it helps, you could lower the vcore down to 1.2 if you want.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ^ nice you can get another 100 scores easy if you crank it at 4.6ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i seem to have a dilemma on cpu multi. I will check the SR2 thread or something but it appears without turbo the multi is locked at 20 in my case without turbo. So with turbo enabled i am confused what my actual speed is. And thus i am getting better scores already just with turbo alone.
> 
> I dropped my base clock some and enabled turbo so it says 3.8-4.2ghz? not sure but my cinebench scores have went up already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent touched ram and most other settings yet. just trying to find a decent clock to use the machine on a normal basis.
Click to expand...

There's a huge thread over a MR where a gent goes through benching and testing various x58 overclocks he discovered the same thing, playing with the tubos gave him better results than any other way.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> no problem glad it helps, you could lower the vcore down to 1.2 if you want.


In the vcore settings, Normal is 1.2125. I set dynamic Vcore to +.025 with LLC2. CPUZ showed 1.23 something and I got a pretty quick BSOD, so 1.2 is not in the cards for me. However, with dynamic Vcore at +.0375, it's stable.

I beat the crap out of that thing. I ran IBT for a couple of hours on maximum and then ran Prime 95 for 15 hours. Explorer crashed after a couple of hours, but Prime kept running fine the rest of the way and I had no issues. So, my wife goes to work on it today and started getting BSODs after a couple of hours. I had to talk her through setting it back to optimized defaults over the phone. Fiddlesticks!!! I tortured that thing and it didn't blink. All she's doing is remote desktopping into a work PC. All I can think of is that the core voltage is dropping too low at low utilization. I do have EIST and all C states enabled.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> There's a huge thread over a MR where a gent goes through benching and testing various x58 overclocks he discovered the same thing, playing with the tubos gave him better results than any other way.


Mind to link it?


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> In the vcore settings, Normal is 1.2125. I set dynamic Vcore to +.025 with LLC2. CPUZ showed 1.23 something and I got a pretty quick BSOD, so 1.2 is not in the cards for me. However, with dynamic Vcore at +.0375, it's stable.
> 
> I beat the crap out of that thing. I ran IBT for a couple of hours on maximum and then ran Prime 95 for 15 hours. Explorer crashed after a couple of hours, but Prime kept running fine the rest of the way and I had no issues. So, my wife goes to work on it today and started getting BSODs after a couple of hours. I had to talk her through setting it back to optimized defaults over the phone. What??? I tortured that thing and it didn't blink. All she's doing is remote desktopping into a work PC. All I can think of is that the core voltage is dropping too low at low utilization. I do have EIST and all C states enabled.


U are playing too safe on voltages, even setting 1,25 is way in the safe zone, so dont be scared of finding true stability by going up in vcore and vtt.
But use IBT maximum, not prime for stress testing


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Blue screens can be caused by any number of things. The error code tells you what caused it. If a memory issue caused your blue screen, adjusting core voltage won't help.


----------



## Knur

4.2ghz X5675 tested, stable


But there's one thing. I don't see as much performance gain as I was thinking. Previously used i7-930 4.0ghz. I have to format c because I feel something wrong in system (not the cpu, there are few things)









Anyway, benchmarks and games tests are really promising. Thanx for this thread, helped a lot. I bought X5675 for below 100$, great bargain. With a more free time I'll try to push the Xeon harder.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Blue screens can be caused by any number of things. The error code tells you what caused it. If a memory issue caused your blue screen, adjusting core voltage won't help.


Thanks for stating the obvious







, but from reading his reasoning about giving so much importance to voltage when speaking of 1,20v 1,23v it's evident that the reasoning behind it is wrong, regardless of the actual cause of the error.
He is spending so much time in testing (15 hours!!!) for so little overclock, it's not an efficient way to go through it, imho.
Up 1,275v i wouldnt even consider it a real overvolt. That's why im saying he shouldn't be so conservative on vcore.

About the error, just check out this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list
Quote:


> BSOD codes for overclocking
> BSOD Codes for i7 x58 chipset
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest or whatever you prefer. Try raising your Ram voltage
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Those blue screen codes have been useless for me in all my years of overclocking. Than again, I never try to find the limits of every component at the same time.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Those blue screen codes have been useless for me in all my years of overclocking. Than again, I never try to find the limits of every component at the same time.


It doesnt matter if you want to find the limit of 1 component at time, when you increase BCLK after certain speeds, no matter what, both core clock and uncore go up, even if you keep the uncore multi down, and bsod codes 101 and 124 highlight what's wrong. Without them i wouldnt be at 4.2ghz now.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knur*
> 
> 4.2ghz X5675 tested, stable
> 
> 
> But there's one thing. I don't see as much performance gain as I was thinking. Previously used i7-930 4.0ghz. I have to format c because I feel something wrong in system (not the cpu, there are few things)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, benchmarks and games tests are really promising. Thanx for this thread, helped a lot. I bought X5675 for below 100$, great bargain. With a more free time I'll try to push the Xeon harder.


what's your load voltage for 4.2? and the idle one?
LLC on or off?


----------



## Knur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> what's your load voltage for 4.2? and the idle one?
> LLC on or off?


speedstep disabled, so idle voltage - 1.27v, full load 1.29-1.3v, llc on, bios shows 1.285v, 1.27 in system, at 1.27v in bios I had doubleboot problem, after increasing vcore and pll it's gone


----------



## chessmyantidrug

You won't notice a significant performance improvement unless you're doing multi-threaded tasks that will take advantage of the extra cores and threads.


----------



## Knur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> You won't notice a significant performance improvement unless you're doing multi-threaded tasks that will take advantage of the extra cores and threads.


I know but I think that my gpu isn't as fast as should be. I've seen a lot od hd 7950 3dmark11 performance tests with about 1000+ better scores. I had a little problems with directx and gpu drivers during system installation because of broken pendrive and frequency problems with my projector. That's why I'll reinstall whole system and do everything as should be.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> It doesnt matter if you want to find the limit of 1 component at time, when you increase BCLK after certain speeds, no matter what, both core clock and uncore go up, even if you keep the uncore multi down, and bsod codes 101 and 124 highlight what's wrong. Without them i wouldnt be at 4.2ghz now.


I always end up finding the bclk / fsb wall before hitting any other limit. I've only OC'd two x58 boards, and a few 775 boards from Intel. The rest have been on AMD. Maybe I have just been lucky with OCing.

The few times I tried looking at that chart the BSOD would point to the device that wasn't even being OC'd. Often it points at the RAM, even though I only touched the CPU.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I've never had a misleading error code. I didn't have any trouble overclocking my Q9450, but I also didn't push that processor to the limit. I was much more thorough overclocking my i7-930 and X5670. I actually came home to a blue screen triggered by a memory error last week. I let memtest86+ complete one pass before I got back into Windows. Thankfully my memory was fine. I bumped up my VTT slightly just in case since I wasn't at the 1.35 V limit.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I always end up finding the bclk / fsb wall before hitting any other limit. I've only OC'd two x58 boards, and a few 775 boards from Intel. The rest have been on AMD. Maybe I have just been lucky with OCing.
> 
> The few times I tried looking at that chart the BSOD would point to the device that wasn't even being OC'd. Often it points at the RAM, even though I only touched the CPU.


Well i have to admit that with the bclk on my board i got quite lucky this time, can go well past 200mhz (but it's quite useless too)
Anyway the 2 important (and trustable) codes imho are 101 and 124, and the ones related to vcore and vtt. The rest is pretty random.

Even if, sometimes unexplainable codes might be the signal for problems somewhere else (bad ram sticks, dieing HDs). But guessing what's wrong is a matter of experience with the system too.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> There's a huge thread over a MR where a gent goes through benching and testing various x58 overclocks he discovered the same thing, playing with the tubos gave him better results than any other way.
> 
> 
> 
> Mind to link it?
Click to expand...

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1333421

it's 49 pages some very dry it's like a blog at times.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> U are playing too safe on voltages, even setting 1,25 is way in the safe zone, so dont be scared of finding true stability by going up in vcore and vtt.
> But use IBT maximum, not prime for stress testing


I tested with both, 2 hours of IBT maximum followed by 16 hours of Prime. Next time, for how long do your recommend running IBT?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The length of time is slightly arbitrary. Just because IBT finds no errors in the first two hours doesn't mean it won't find one in the third or fourth hours. Stress your system as long as you see fit.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knur*
> 
> speedstep disabled, so idle voltage - 1.27v, full load 1.29-1.3v, llc on, bios shows 1.285v, 1.27 in system, at 1.27v in bios I had doubleboot problem, after increasing vcore and pll it's gone


Am I just unlucky or are you lucky with volts?
I can get to 4,2-4,3 with 1,35v and you get to 4,2 with under 1,3.


----------



## kckyle

i had my first bios crash today, dunno what caused it. might be too tight on the ram timing. this board is 6 years old so i think i need to relax it a bit before i have the money for a new upgrade lol


----------



## Poisoner

So on my x5679 I am finding that I am running into an either IMC problem or an uncore issue once I get into 160+ fsb. I can get the cores stable at 4ghz with 1.25 vcore but if I run IBT or anything higher than small FFTs its crash city. No bsod.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I assume if it's an IMC issue, then you would need to adjust VTT, not core voltage. It could also be your mother not allowing you to get past 160 BCLK. I know my board was able to reach 220 with my i7-930 and X5670.


----------



## Poisoner

My x5650 es was fine until about 190fsb so I'm leaning towards the x5679 and not the board.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> I tested with both, 2 hours of IBT maximum followed by 16 hours of Prime. Next time, for how long do your recommend running IBT?


Id start calling it rock solid after 5/7 hours, of IBT maximum or IBT very high (depending on how many gflops u get, people where saying very high is better with hyperthreading on, personally i have it off and i prefer ibt max)
But 2 hours are ok if it's not ur final overclock, cause by going higher u will find again instability, fix it, and look again for medium term stability.

Also using an heavy 3d game online for few hours it's a great test too, together with ibt


----------



## sultanofswing

Just joined up as I was following this thread. I just bought a X5675 off Amazon for 119 just to play around with. I have a ASRock X58 Extreme 3, This board should work correct? I already have the newest bios on it. It is listed as supporting Gulftown CPU's.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sultanofswing*
> 
> Just joined up as I was following this thread. I just bought a X5675 off Amazon for 119 just to play around with. I have a ASRock X58 Extreme 3, This board should work correct? I already have the newest bios on it. It is listed as supporting Gulftown CPU's.


yep ur good even with told bios most boards will work. my gigabyte board crashed today so the backup bio which is really old kicked in and my xeon still works


----------



## sultanofswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> yep ur good even with told bios most boards will work. my gigabyte board crashed today so the backup bio which is really old kicked in and my xeon still works


Thank you sir, I should have the chip this week and I will post up once I get it installed and running. I mainly do a lot of Flight Simming with FSX and Prepar3d and both those Sims are pretty good at multi core CPU's especially Prepar3d. Can't wait to see what it does.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sultanofswing*
> 
> Thank you sir, I should have the chip this week and I will post up once I get it installed and running. I mainly do a lot of Flight Simming with FSX and Prepar3d and both those Sims are pretty good at multi core CPU's especially Prepar3d. Can't wait to see what it does.


you will be surprised, 5675 oc to 4ghz(easy) can trade blows with ivybridge 6 cores and newer haswell 4770k for multi core apps


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> There's a huge thread over a MR where a gent goes through benching and testing various x58 overclocks he discovered the same thing, playing with the tubos gave him better results than any other way.


Well i havent read much on threads yet, only some of my own personal tinkering and just nabbed the A58 bios. Super huge improvement on stability for me now. Knock on wood but im toying with 4.4 boost, 4.0 non boost.


----------



## smartdroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> you will be surprised, 5675 oc to 4ghz(easy) can trade blows with ivybridge 6 cores and newer haswell 4770k for multi core apps


Sure they do...pretty close call









http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/995?vs=142


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> There's a huge thread over a MR where a gent goes through benching and testing various x58 overclocks he discovered the same thing, playing with the tubos gave him better results than any other way.
> 
> 
> 
> Well i havent read much on threads yet, only some of my own personal tinkering and just nabbed the A58 bios. Super huge improvement on stability for me now. Knock on wood but im toying with 4.4 boost, 4.0 non boost.
Click to expand...

The gent is pretty big in the hackintosh scene and he's built some monsters it makes me sorta want to buy one of those tyan boards he uses and go to town but TBH I'm to lazy right now to build another computer and mine is nice and stable running OSX. I'm sure in the late summer I'll be ready for a change.


----------



## loop16

@smartdroid

what are you posting, ok then post another link from cpuboss, how lame is this????????
LOOK 
SEE where is th o/c ed xeon and where is haswell i7 5820k
NOW i have this cpu i7 5820k as my main rig, and my former rig westmere xeon o/ced 24/7 @4.35 was faster than i7 in its stock clocks]
SO stop trolling in case you dont know what re you talking about


----------



## i3igpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> SO stop trolling in case you dont know what re you talking about


Your results pretty much confirm the other guy's link.

At stock clocks, the [email protected] is 40% faster than the westmere at 3.33GHz according to anadtech. Clocking that down to 3.33 GHz for apples-to-apples, the 4960x has an advantage of:
1.4 * (3.33/3.6) = 1.29x

---
You overclocked your westmere to 4.4GHz, a 33% overclock compared to stock 980x. Your benchmarks (68700) show a 10% increase over the 4930k (62600), which is a 4960x running 10% slower.

If you take that 4930k score and also overclock it to 4.4Ghz, for an apples to apples comparison:
4.4/3.33 * 62600 = 82700

82700 / 68700 = 1.20x

So that 9% is well within the margin of error, since you're using two different bench marks.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i3igpete*
> 
> Your results pretty much confirm the other guy's link.
> 
> At stock clocks, the [email protected] is 40% faster than the westmere at 3.33GHz according to anadtech. Clocking that down to 3.33 GHz for apples-to-apples, the 4960x has an advantage of:
> 1.4 * (3.33/3.6) = 1.29x
> 
> ---
> You overclocked your westmere to 4.4GHz, a 33% overclock compared to stock 980x. Your benchmarks (68700) show a 10% increase over the 4930k (62600), which is a 4960x running 10% slower.
> 
> If you take that 4930k score and also overclock it to 4.4Ghz, for an apples to apples comparison:
> 4.4/3.33 * 62600 = 82700
> 
> 82700 / 68700 = 1.20x
> 
> So that 9% is well within the margin of error, since you're using two different bench marks.


I think ur mistake is considering both at 4.4ghz
noone here is making an apple to apple comparison, but a money to money one
overclocked cheap old cpu vs new stock costly one

Thats why its worth for who has x58 already, and its not worth if u have to buy everything back


----------



## kckyle

it really depends on what application you use, if you use programs that have similiar instructions to cinebench r15 thn yeah xeon can trade blows with 3930k ivybridge. easy. but if you do single core application or apps that are heavily invested in newer instructions than the xeon will get lagged behind, although not much. again it depends on what your using and how much money you have. right now i'm pretty broke so it works out perfectly for me to keep using my x58 til it drops dead lol


----------



## loop16

who talks about stock speeds or clock for clock comparison, and who cares the whole potential of using x58 pair with west mere Xeon is the 6 cores with the benefit of the o/c headroom so then it can be faster than equivalent ivy bridge at their stock speeds nothing more nothing less, NO one said west mere is faster at the same speed than sandy or ivy or haswell


----------



## DividebyZERO

Me personally i would use an X58/xeon and invest in bad ass gpu's. I had most of the x58 stuff for years sitting around. I am not buying anything newer than x79 that i traded off because intel is way to slow on advancing cpu in gaming mostly. Call me dumb or whatever but i am done stepping up every cpu release like i was doing up until x79. Maybe i will get something later but for now my SR2, and x58 will hold me over. I am going to invest my money on GPU's and cpu will be a secondary thought.


----------



## kckyle

yeah cause of lack of competition it doesn't make sense to upgrade at every new cpu intel releases. consider each jump only yields 6-10 percent at best .

if anything i'm selling all my stuffs now to save up for 390x xD


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> yeah cause of lack of competition it doesn't make sense to upgrade at every new cpu intel releases. consider each jump only yields 6-10 percent at best .
> 
> if anything i'm selling all my stuffs now to save up for 390x xD


also clocked westmeres are faster then anything amd has to offer right now (sadly), so if people on 8350 can still play decently for sure we can too









And u are right, i should start selling stuff too!


----------



## kckyle

yeah i'm trying to get rid of stuffs before their value drops even lower!

selling computer parts is worse than selling used cars. the only upside is the hit you take isn't on a large scale like automobiles


----------



## Space Marine

Buying them isnt that better either, i just got 4 sticks of samsung "magic ram", for adding them to my old 2, and i still cant figure out if they are good and my imc is crazy, or if i got scammed big time

Will post more details later on, maybe u guys might help me out


----------



## bill1024

There is fast, and then there is more powerful. There are AMD Opteron CPUs on E_bay selling real cheap
12 core 6172 for 35$ put 4 of them on a Supermicro server board overclock them, you have power.
Like a Mack Truck vs a V8 muscle car. Sure the Road Runner with a 426 hemi will be faster, but can it tow 50,000lbs of steel.

There are 16 core 62xx series use for just over 100$ and they have the AVX instruction set that these xeons are sorely missing.
For what I do with my systems it's killing me. But I do OK with the shear volume of systems and number of cores I have but AVX sure would be nice.
These are servers that are being upgraded just as with all these xeons hitting e-bay.
So if you need sheer power, don't count out AMD.

I think over this summer I will inventory and plan out a new course of action.

I was going to pick up a 4670 and board this past weekend, but I picked up a bigsby tremolo for my guitar.
And I am getting ready to order new tires for my Mustang Cobra. I need some pipe and elbows to replumb the blower.
Always something.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

These comparisons don't make sense to me. If you're building a new rig, it wouldn't make sense to go X58. If you already have an X58 and don't feel like shelling out between $450 and $650 for an i7-5820K and X99 motherboard, then snagging a Xeon X56*0 makes sense. I don't think anyone is truly saying these Xeon processors are on par with an LGA 2011-v3 processor, but you'd be hard-pressed to find a better _value_ on the market today. If you have an X58 motherboard, that is. If you don't, then going for an unlocked LGA 1150 setup makes more sense.

As for performance gains in gaming, we're not going to see incredible gains from processors unless developers take advantage of them. Your money is much better spent on a graphics card, where developers are putting much more attention into taking advantage of newer technologies. Expecting massive gains in gaming from a new generation of processors is borderline ignorant.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> These comparisons don't make sense to me. If you're building a new rig, it wouldn't make sense to go X58. If you already have an X58 and don't feel like shelling out between $450 and $650 for an i7-5820K and X99 motherboard, then snagging a Xeon X56*0 makes sense. I don't think anyone is truly saying these Xeon processors are on par with an LGA 2011-v3 processor, but you'd be hard-pressed to find a better _value_ on the market today. If you have an X58 motherboard, that is. If you don't, then going for an unlocked LGA 1150 setup makes more sense.
> 
> As for performance gains in gaming, we're not going to see incredible gains from processors unless developers take advantage of them. Your money is much better spent on a graphics card, where developers are putting much more attention into taking advantage of newer technologies. *Expecting massive gains in gaming from a new generation of processors is borderline ignorant*.


The part above in bold i get where your coming from, but we constantly see here even on OCN how people say the opposite. Either way, while the SR2 in my case is not fully used in gaming... My load times and multi tasking in windows has improved dramatically. I kind of wish i had done this years ago. It was just cost prohibitive then.

390x will be my next gpu/s depending on performance and or price. If not there is a slight possibility of considering TitanX. 4K and above gaming for me.


----------



## GENXLR

I'm giggling at the above comment of overclocking opterons in a super micro board. lol


----------



## DividebyZERO

I think he means in terms of raw multi threaded usage?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

You're going to see the biggest improvement in load times going from a HDD to SSD.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I'm giggling at the above comment of overclocking opterons in a super micro board. lol


Why?


----------



## DividebyZERO

If your referring to me, i am already on SSD's been on them for quite a while. Also i run them in raid 0, i just use HDD's for storage really and games i dont play often. SSD's were probably on of the biggest improvements for pc i can recall. Never going back


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> If your referring to me, i am already on SSD's been on them for quite a while. Also i run them in raid 0, i just use HDD's for storage really and games i dont play often. SSD's were probably on of the biggest improvements for pc i can recall. Never going back


My point was going from HDD to SSD will be a far greater improvement to load times than any processor upgrade. With SSD prices so low, there's no reason to have your OS on a HDD.


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Why?


Probably because I don't know of any Super micro boards that allow overclocking opterons minus a multi bump if it's not locked(lol?)


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Probably because I don't know of any Super micro boards that allow overclocking opterons minus a multi bump if it's not locked(lol?)


Yeah the Opterons 61xx can be overclocked on a couple Supermicro 4 processor boards
Going from 1.7ghz to 2.2ghz or 2.2ghz to 2.6 or 2.7 500mhz is not as great as the x5660, but over 48 cores it adds up.
You have to flash the BIOS to a custom bios and run a few commands in Linux. This is done mostly for folding at home or BOINC crunching
Since stability is utmost important in server, is why you can not overclock. But if you do not mind flashing to a custom bios, the rewards are great.
The 62xx chips are overclocked in a different way and they do not do so well since the custom bios doesn't work on them.
The software to do that only gains around 10%, but still it's not bad.


----------



## GENXLR

That sounds like a very bad and wasteful idea that will provide less G/flops than a properly setup SR-2 with 2 X56xx's


----------



## bill1024

An idea of what some systems can do crunching BOINC promegrid if anyone is interested.
Everyone is working on the same work units so the work load should be close to equal.

Here are some times running BOINC primegrid Sierpinski/Riesel Base 5 Problem (LLR)
Thinking of buying a 8320E 8 core to replace the 1045T. The new CPUs have AVX instructions that would help running primegrid.
Anyone have times for the 8320 or 8350 running Sierpinski/Riesel Base 5 Problem (LLR)?
If not can you run some WUs and see how well it compares?

All 9 of my systems
Times are hours : minutes
10:15 on my [email protected] SSD W7Pro mem 1450 7-7-7-21 x2 Time is roughly the same on both systems
6:45 on Intel Xeon [email protected] no HT SSD win8.1Pro mem 1400 7-7-7-21 Asus Rampage3
7:38 on Intel Xeon [email protected] no HT SSD win7pro mem 1400 7-7-7-21 Asus P6T V2 Deluxe
6:52 on intel Xeon [email protected] no HT SSD win7promem 1400 7-8-7-21 EVGA FTW3
16:00 Roughly,, 4P 24 core AMD Opteron 8425 2.1ghz 80gb velociraptor HD Linux 800mhz mem ECC
20:00 to 22:00+ 4P 48 core Opteron 6166HE 1.7 ghz pc3 1333EEC mem Stock speed no overclock
9:30 on dual x5650 2.9ghz pc3 1333EEC 80gb velociraptor winPro7
13 hours roughly Q660 @ 3.0ghz DDR2 800 SSD Linux

Other peoples new systems with AVX
4 to 5 hours 2600k @ 3.7 GHz HT off
under 2 hours 4400MHz on the i7-5960X
3H:1M i7-4820k @ 4.5 GHz HT off


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> That sounds like a very bad and wasteful idea that will provide less G/flops than a properly setup SR-2 with 2 X56xx's


Trust me, not even close in computer power.
Given work units that are mostly even as long as the number is the same. The 48 core can produce over 600,000 points per day.
The best a SR-2 can do is around 250k points per day.
My dual x5660 at stock speed only did 170,000 points per day. Overclocking Ill have to go did up what the SR-2s did, I want to say 230,000 maybe.
I will go dig around.
The point are very close as to what the power of the system is.

48 x 2500mhz is 120,000mhz of computing power.

12 x 4000mhz is only 48,000mhz HT doesn't really help all that much. Ten percent at best. But then you're dealing with heat issues. Folding taxes the system real high.
Depending if folding or BOINC, for bigadv WUs you had to have HT on. SMP no or BOINC no.

But any way the BIGADV folding is over, but they are still sending big WUs only called something else. (long story)

Even if all the cores are not working on just 1 WU "smp" you can have 48 cores working on 48 units at the same time.
Make it up in sheer volume of WUs being done.

EDIT: I found this. It is a hex core only E series not x series. So I could see 4 to 4.4 220-250K PPD maybe.

*E5645's at 3.8ghz for a while. I was getting ~210k ppd*


----------



## bill1024

I just want to throw this out there to you guys since you all have fairly powerful computers.
Folding at home and BOINC are DC distributed computer projects. They send you a WU work unit, you process it and send it back.
They are looking for cures for Alzheimer, cancer, Aids, Ebola,. Or there are projects looking for prime numbers, for life in outerspace, mapping and looking for new stars.
Folding is mostly Stanford university, BOINC is Berkly, IBM, Vassar and Marist college.
They use your unused computer cycles to do the work.
You can do as much or as little as you like. They can use your CPU or your GPU. GPUs are very powerful and can produce a lot of finished work.
They blow CPUs out of the water really.
You can join a team or you can be on your own. overclock.net has teams in both Folding and BOINC.

There is a draw back, it does cost to run, it used electric. My systems run 100% loaded 24/7
I pretty much heated my house this winter with my computers. Hardly used any fuel oil at all.
In the summer and warmer months I shut most of my systems off except for challenges. I do leave at least one x5660 and GTX970 24/7/365
I look at this as a way to give back, as charity, with a hope for a cure for cancer.
It breaks my heart to see kids suffer from that damn disease. Hope some day they don't have to.
Any way some food for thought


----------



## sultanofswing

So..... Anyone know where to find an SR-2. I saw 2 on Ebay, 1 is missing a cap and the other comes with 2 Xeons which I do not need.


----------



## loop16

Some posts are really interesting, to me if we re talking about home, gaming use there is no need to upgrade from x58/hexacore westmere to any other cpu in the market today, i wrote yesterday my new rig is i75820k,asrock x99 and 16gb g.skill ddr4 ripjaws this photo i have at the time

i kept from my previous setup my vgas asus r9 270 crossfire, i'll post some benches later bUT what i noticed especially in games is a big ZERO in fps performane with i7 @4.2 ghz, i have 100% the same game performance that i had in my westmere rig, Crysis 3, Bf 4, crysis warhead at 1400p resolution, which means westmere has more than enough hp to keep up with these vgas, and to me seems idiotic to upgrade, the only reson that i upgraded is because the higher scores in 3d mark cinebench and other benchmarks due to the only use i make to my pc is benching and posting scores in hwbot.org, BUT in real life westmere is MOTE than enough to maximize any vga, and you wont se any bottleneck, BUT ALWAYS another troll will apper to defend the marketing hype about upgading before i built this rig i was suspicious what to expect, but iwas expecting something more the evolution in cpus the last 6-7 years is SO little that o/c ing makes differences just statistic faults
BUT all web sites around screaming for tic-toc and other marketing hype, the only hope to see something really new is if amd become again competitive, other than that we will have another 5 years of products which their grounds are from core m (core 2>i7)


----------



## chessmyantidrug

What? Who is hyping up Intel's tick tock cycle? Each tick and each tock brings performance improvements. Just because you're not seeing massive FPS gains in your favorite video game doesn't mean the processors aren't getting any better. I don't think the X99 platform is quite aimed at gamers anyway since games don't take advantage of all those extra cores and threads. If you're doing anything that actually utilizes the cores/threads, then a newer system will smoke these Xeons. Please stop talking about gaming, especially when you have two mainstream video cards in CrossFire. Seems kind of silly matching those with an i7-5820K. If you're seeing similar performance between processors, then the bottleneck is the graphics card(s).


----------



## DividebyZERO

The debate is not that intel isn't making improvements, or that x58 is as fast as the newest cpu cycles. Its that for most uses its close enough. Sure at higher resolutions the video cards are the limiting factor. Which you could argue even more against cpu platform upgrades vs newer gpus.

As for games not using threads, there are quite a few that use more than 8 threads. Matter of fact I am noticing some use more threads when I enable More gpus in crossfire. Its intrigued me enough to consider testing this very scenario and posting in a thread.


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> Some posts are really interesting, to me if we re talking about home, gaming use there is no need to upgrade from x58/hexacore westmere to any other cpu in the market today, i wrote yesterday my new rig is i75820k,asrock x99 and 16gb g.skill ddr4 ripjaws this photo i have at the time
> 
> i kept from my previous setup my vgas asus r9 270 crossfire, i'll post some benches later bUT what i noticed especially in games is a big ZERO in fps performane with i7 @4.2 ghz, i have 100% the same game performance that i had in my westmere rig, Crysis 3, Bf 4, crysis warhead at 1400p resolution, which means westmere has more than enough hp to keep up with these vgas, and to me seems idiotic to upgrade, the only reson that i upgraded is because the higher scores in 3d mark cinebench and other benchmarks due to the only use i make to my pc is benching and posting scores in hwbot.org, BUT in real life westmere is MOTE than enough to maximize any vga, and you wont se any bottleneck, BUT ALWAYS another troll will apper to defend the marketing hype about upgading before i built this rig i was suspicious what to expect, but iwas expecting something more the evolution in cpus the last 6-7 years is SO little that o/c ing makes differences just statistic faults
> BUT all web sites around screaming for tic-toc and other marketing hype, the only hope to see something really new is if amd become again competitive, other than that we will have another 5 years of products which their grounds are from core m (core 2>i7)


Get some better GPUs and you will see improvement.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> The debate is not that intel isn't making improvements, or that x58 is as fast as the newest cpu cycles. Its that for most uses its close enough. Sure at higher resolutions the video cards are the limiting factor. Which you could argue even more against cpu platform upgrades vs newer gpus.
> 
> As for games not using threads, there are quite a few that use more than 8 threads. Matter of fact I am noticing some use more threads when I enable More gpus in crossfire. Its intrigued me enough to consider testing this very scenario and posting in a thread.


My whole argument is these CPUs aren't designed for improved gaming performance, that's just a side effect. You're going to see gains in more CPU-intensive applications.

A buddy of mine posted a potential build on Twitter and I told him pairing an i7-4790K with a GTX 750 Ti didn't make sense, that he should get an i5-4690K and GTX 960, or even go as low as a G3258 and that he could always upgrade his processor in a year or two if it was bottlenecking. Another buddy chimed in saying I was dumb for "downgrading the CPU to upgrade the GPU." In a gaming build where budget is a concern, that's exactly what you do. I linked him this review to illustrate investing money in a GPU would be better suited for him. Unfortunately, all of this was for naught as he had already ordered the parts. In the other guy's defense, swapping out graphics cards is easier than swapping out processors. I was just trying to help someone get the right information to make the best decision possible.


----------



## loop16

@chess...something
Really is side effect gaming performance x99 platform ARE U TROLLING
THIS platform is flagship high end platform accoridng to intel other than that for proffesional use there is Xeon E5 something in case u dont know
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1346
2 r9 270 have the same level of performance of r9 290x SO THERE IS NO BOTTLENECK and the performance of them is more than enough for me,
someone says "if i change gpu(s) i will see performance gain" Really?? of course yes BUT the disscusion here is if westmere o/ced is at the same level of newer cpus
If you mean r9 270 @1100 crossfire mainstream then you can go and make 3 way sli with titan z, BUT in that case i prefer putting a supercharger to my alfas v6 than throwing money like this
i speak with facts from my experience with x 58 platform and x99 now, westmere xeon is MORE than enough and can maximize any vga without bottleneck

isnt 1400p and crysis3 or battlefield 4 enough to judge, or you ll scream toy need 4K and westmere cant cope with that, i don;tnderstand why or the definition of attitude of fanboyism, I hate all companies and i dont understand why eating marketing hype.......?????
The last TOCK from intel was from conroe to nahalem and before that from netburst to conroe other are just ticks and nothing MORE
AND the next big thing from intel looks very promising http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/anton-shilov/benchmark-results-show-notable-architectural-advantages-of-skylake-processors/ WOW another 0.5% performance improvement. lets see how many milk left to the cow


----------



## chessmyantidrug

You're typing a whole lot and saying very little. As I have already said: stop using gaming to compare these platforms. That's a terrible measuring stick. You're not going to see massive gains in gaming by upgrading your CPU. That money is much better spent on a graphics card. Keep spouting out statistics about how X99 systems are comparable to X58 systems in gaming and I'll keep telling you that you're making the wrong comparison. I still don't know what marketing hype you're talking about. All the marketing hype I see is around video cards.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> You're typing a whole lot and saying very little. As I have already said: stop using gaming to compare these platforms. That's a terrible measuring stick. You're not going to see massive gains in gaming by upgrading your CPU. That money is much better spent on a graphics card. Keep spouting out statistics about how X99 systems are comparable to X58 systems in gaming and I'll keep telling you that you're making the wrong comparison. I still don't know what marketing hype you're talking about. All the marketing hype I see is around video cards.


How about this my 3.06 12 core is within spitting distance of a 2.7 v2 2697 i.e it's not worth the upgrade if you are keeping the same core count for the little boost you do get.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> How about this my 3.06 12 core is within spitting distance of a 2.7 v2 2697 i.e it's not worth the upgrade if you are keeping the same core count for the little boost you do get.


It depends on what you're doing. If you're gaming, it isn't worth it whatsoever. If you're primarily doing CPU-intensive tasks, it very well might be so long as you can afford it. Can't forget about the price-to-performance ratio. Kind of makes comparing a processor that can be had for under $100 to one that costs ~$2600 silly.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> How about this my 3.06 12 core is within spitting distance of a 2.7 v2 2697 i.e it's not worth the upgrade if you are keeping the same core count for the little boost you do get.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on what you're doing. If you're gaming, it isn't worth it whatsoever. If you're primarily doing CPU-intensive tasks, it very well might be so long as you can afford it. Can't forget about the price-to-performance ratio. Kind of makes comparing a processor that can be had for under $100 to one that costs ~$2600 silly.
Click to expand...

I don't game at all, I make movies an such for a living. In cpu benchmarks my processors are within spitting distance of a modern 12 core but it uses more power.


----------



## bill1024

Every one here is right in a way and I think you are talking past each other.
Yes dropping in a x56xx is a great idea if you have the board or can score a cheap one.
Yes it is better to upgrade the GPU first for playing games if you only play games and have a good CPU.
Yes the new CPU are more powerful at doing real life work then just running benchmarks.

Man this is like Ford VS Chevy laptop racers.

How can anyone say these old systems are as fast as the new systems
Here are real world times, times it takes for one core to do one work unit, with all cores of the CPUs doing work
One 6 core PhenomII AMD and the rest x56xx overclocked and one dual socket at stock.
The 5960 is over 300% as fast
The 4820 is 200% as fast
The x56xx are 33% slower than the 2600K with the x5660 at a faster speed
The 4960 is 500% faster than the AMD 1045T
Yes the x5660 are clocked a bit slower but will in no way make up the lost ground.
The stock x5650 was a little faster than a higher clocked 1045T, 45minutes faster

Times are hours : minutes
10:15 on my [email protected] SSD W7Pro mem 1450 7-7-7-21 x2 Time is roughly the same on both systems
6:45 on Intel Xeon [email protected] no HT SSD win8.1Pro mem 1400 7-7-7-21 Asus Rampage3
7:38 on Intel Xeon [email protected] no HT SSD win7pro mem 1400 7-7-7-21 Asus P6T V2 Deluxe
6:52 on intel Xeon [email protected] no HT SSD win7promem 1400 7-8-7-21 EVGA
9:30 on dual x5650 2.9ghz pc3 1333EE stock speed

4 to 5 hours 2600k @ 3.7 GHz HT off
under 2 hours 4400MHz on the i7-5960X
3H:1M i7-4820k @ 4.5 GHz HT off


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I just don't understand the point behind comparing enthusiast/workstation processors with mainstream activities. It would be like comparing sports cars based on their fuel economy.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I just don't understand the point behind comparing enthusiast/workstation processors with mainstream activities. It would be like comparing sports cars based on their fuel economy.


There are many reasons to buy fast computers. Not every one plays games. Not everyone encodes movies or folds at home.
Some people do all of that and more. In gaming it is more than just the CPU, it is the GPU, monitor, even the cable that connects them.
Throw in screen size and resolution.
In folding and BOINC the faster the CPU and GPU the more production.
Now encoding GPU and CPUs work together..
Computer enthusiasts come in all different varieties.
Intel, AMD and Nvidia are well aware of folders and crunchers as well of gamers. There are tens of thousands of each. Or more
You do not need a computer at all to play games, xbox, sony playstation..... Don't need a fast computer to surf the web either.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> There are many reasons to buy fast computers. Not every one plays games. Not everyone encodes movies or folds at home.
> Some people do all of that and more. In gaming it is more than just the CPU, it is the GPU, monitor, even the cable that connects them.
> Throw in screen size and resolution.
> In folding and BOINC the faster the CPU and GPU the more production.
> Now encoding GPU and CPUs work together..
> Computer enthusiasts come in all different varieties.
> Intel, AMD and Nvidia are well aware of folders and crunchers as well of gamers. There are tens of thousands of each. Or more
> You do not need a computer at all to play games, xbox, sony playstation..... Don't need a fast computer to surf the web either.


You don't have to tell me. I'm not the one comparing the Xeons in this thread to X99 platforms using frames per second in video games.


----------



## Space Marine

Ok guys, i need some ideas cause i got a problem im struggling to solve:

I had 2x4gb sticks of samsung magic ram, and bought another 4 used, to run on the board.

At first i couldnt figure out the voltage needed for running them ad default, and setting it in auto my board set them up at 1.6 for 3 sticks and 1.66 for 6 sticks.

Problem is that no matter what, when i run 6 sticks it crashes my overclock around the 10th run of IBT max (each run lasts 20 minutes at 4.2 ghz with 24gb of ram).

When i tested them in pairs, 2 couples of sticks passed 20 runs of IBT max (for a total of about 80 minutes fine at 1,5v), another couple passed it at 1,56 volts. Im not sure if i can define them 100% working with that amount of testing.

Im gonna test them reverting all the settings at default, but it's gonna take me about 20 hours to finish 20 ibt runs.

What can it be? i keep getting 0x18 Bsod when it crashes.

Also which program do you guys use for testing ram?
The memtest86+ version im using, when used in multithread mode, for some reason after a while stops the test. It doesnt lock up, neither it does hang, it just stops. In single thread mode instead is fine, but it takes so long for testing that is not so feasible with 24gbs


----------



## Davyboy

My dad just spent ridiculous amounts of money upgrading from X58 to X99, all I have to say about that is he wasted a lot of money, yes there's big differences in benchmarks, but he just games and surfs the net, he could've done what I'm doing and gotten more life out of his X58 rig.

I've played about with my dad's rig to see how it compares to mine, and it blows my thing out of the water, no contest.



It's a lovely rig, but it'd be complete overkill for me personally, I'll get several more years out of my X58 once I get a new graphics card.

I did enjoy building it though


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davyboy*
> 
> My dad just spent ridiculous amounts of money upgrading from X58 to X99, all I have to say about that is he wasted a lot of money, yes there's big differences in benchmarks, but he just games and surfs the net, he could've done what I'm doing and gotten more life out of his X58 rig.
> 
> I've played about with my dad's rig to see how it compares to mine, and it blows my thing out of the water, no contest.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lovely rig, but it'd be complete overkill for me personally, I'll get several more years out of my X58 once I get a new graphics card.
> 
> I did enjoy building it though


do i see an 800d there?


----------



## Davyboy

Yes, one of the very first ones.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davyboy*
> 
> Yes, one of the very first ones.


how did u setup ur fans there? Also which temps are you getting on the gfx?
i added a filter on top


----------



## Davyboy

The H100i is mounted in the top with 4 fans in push/pull, the pair of 970s run insanely cool, under load they hit about 47 to 50c, I got a shock, my old gtx 470 idles just a few c less than these things run under load!

I'm not really impressed with the AIO water cooler though, his temps are no different to my Xeon temps at the same frequency, yet I'm only using a Thermalright Ultra Extreme with 2 fans fitted.

The rest of his case fans remained how they were when he first got the case.

I think I'm going to grab a GTX970 as soon as I have the funds, I've thought about an R9 290x but I've used nVidia cards for a long time, the last ATi/ AMD card I owned was a Rage Fury Maxx and it gave me nothing but trouble, though that's a long time ago now, I'm just scared to make a switch!


----------



## Skylit

http://valid.x86.fr/xa7jse


----------



## xxpenguinxx

@Space Marine

Have you tried increasing the CPU or uncore/ VVT voltage slightly? I needed an extra 0.025v on the CPU when running 3 x 8GB sticks vs 2 x 4GB sticks.

Also, I want to kill whoever thought it was OK to keep the backspace key as the default go back button. Good thing OCN keeps everything you type saved.

EDIT:

I didn't need more than 1.5V for my samsung ram unless I was trying to go above 1960Mhz


----------



## Knur

After few tests on my new X5675 I have different conclusions.

At stock I can't overclock ram in bios. 1333mhz is the limit. 1600? Overclocking failed.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2b0nxy - stable, 1.28125v, works fine, no heat and doubleboot problems (as in my previous i7 930), no bsods etc.
But when I'm trying push harder to 4.6ghz... No way to stable work below 1.4v







But for 4.2ghz, 1.28v is ok.
Don't need to extreme oc so I stopped on 4.0ghz turbo (25x160, 1.25v, probably can go lower).
Of course no more problems with 1600mhz ram while overclocking cpu, without is impossible.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

The X5000 series xeons do not support the memory divider for 1600Mhz, so you can't use it in the bios. However, they will happily run well above 1600Mhz overclocked. I got mine to 2160 and was stopped by the bclk wall.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

What? I merrily ran my memory at 1600 MHz before I realized I can run the 24x multiplier. I went from 21x200 to 24x180.


----------



## Davyboy

CPUZ reports that the 5660 has a 24x multiplier, but it isn't selectable in the BIOS, is that something to do with the Intel Turbo Boost tech?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davyboy*
> 
> CPUZ reports that the 5660 has a 24x multiplier, but it isn't selectable in the BIOS, is that something to do with the Intel Turbo Boost tech?


It depends on the motherboard. Some will let you use the Turbo multiplier, others require turbo to be enabled for it to be applied. On the Asus Rampage II Extreme, I was able to select the x22 multi for the x5650, and the x23 would only get used on two cores under load. On the EVGA E758, I can only select up to x20, and have to enable turbo for the x22 multi to work. Disabling Intel Speed Step prevents it from down clocking below x22.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The X5660's turbo multipliers are 23x on six cores, 24x on two cores. CPU-Z will also report a range of multipliers (12-24), but the X5660 does not have a 22x multiplier.


----------



## Davyboy

Yeah, someone had already mentioned that about the 22x multi on the 5660, as I couldn't understand why I was unable to select 23 but not the 22x multiplier.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I can't select x21 on the x5650. It might just be the way the turbo multi is configured within the CPU.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The X5650, X5660, X5670 and X5675 do not have 21x, 22x, 23x and 24x multiplier respectively. The turbos boost by 2 for all six cores, 3 for two cores.


----------



## Davyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> The X5000 series xeons do not support the memory divider for 1600Mhz, so you can't use it in the bios. However, they will happily run well above 1600Mhz overclocked. I got mine to 2160 and was stopped by the bclk wall.


What, I was running my old set just fine at 1600MHz when I first got this chip. :/


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> The X5650, X5660, X5670 and X5675 do not have 21x, 22x, 23x and 24x multiplier respectively. The turbos boost by 2 for all six cores, 3 for two cores.


So is turbo supposed to put clocks higher even when more than 2 cores are in use?
Mine never gets booster if more than 2 cores are in use.
4,1ghz @ 3-12 threads, x22 multi
4,4ghz @ 1-2 threads, x24 multi


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> So is turbo supposed to put clocks higher even when more than 2 cores are in use?
> Mine never gets booster if more than 2 cores are in use.
> 4,1ghz @ 3-12 threads, x22 multi
> 4,4ghz @ 1-2 threads, x24 multi


I'm not entirely sure how it works. I believe the only way to have access to the 2-core turbo multiplier is to enable C-states and either set your CPU ratio to auto or whatever your 6-core turbo multiplier is. For me, I can set mine to 24x and enable C-states and up to two cores will run at 25x while the remaining cores will run at whatever the system requires. Under load, it will be 24x but will lower when not in use.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Davyboy*
> 
> What, I was running my old set just fine at 1600MHz when I first got this chip. :/


http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/1140_20#post_22575112

I couldn't get 1600 to work. I had to use the 1333 mutli, and increase the BCLK. I have no problem running ~ 2133Mhz with a BCLK of 213.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I just tested memory ratios. Nothing above 5:1 worked. I don't really have any use for those ratios, but it kind of sucks that they don't work.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> What? I merrily ran my memory at 1600 MHz before I realized I can run the 24x multiplier. I went from 21x200 to 24x180.


Did u manage to lower vcore in the process? There was any difference in the vcore and vtt needed?


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> It doesnt matter if you want to find the limit of 1 component at time, when you increase BCLK after certain speeds, no matter what, both core clock and uncore go up, even if you keep the uncore multi down, and bsod codes 101 and 124 highlight what's wrong. Without them i wouldnt be at 4.2ghz now.


Sounds like very useful info. What increment do you recommend raising the VTT or Vcore? I usually use .01 volt. I have 3 ASUS boards. I have X5675 on a P6X58D-E. I've only gotten it to 3.6Ghz stable right now. Small OC. I haven't touched it in a while. Next project is a P6T SE with a X5660. Will have a render farm soon.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> Did u manage to lower vcore in the process? There was any difference in the vcore and vtt needed?


I ran the same core voltage at both settings. I had to increase VTT slightly at 24x180 because RAM was at 1800 MHz instead of 1600 MHz.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Hi guys, long time no see.

I just read in the requirements for the upcoming Windows 10 upgrade that secure boot is going to be mandatory and with it the requirement for an UEFI bios.

That's going to block us X58 users from Windows 10 right?


----------



## spdaimon

You peaked my interest. I looked a few articles and found that yes, UEFi 2.3.1 and SecureBoot is required, However someone commented in this article I found (http://betanews.com/2015/03/18/a-close-look-at-the-windows-10-system-requirements-for-smartphones-tablets-and-pcs/) said that it was not required and legacy BIOS would be supported. Still looking. I know I have it the Preview installed on my Z87 with SecureBoot off. But if what you say is true, then probably only motherboard from the last 3 years are complaint unless manufactures start releasing some updates. Not sure the point of SecureBoot anyhow. We'd be limited to 8.1.


----------



## smartdroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> @smartdroid
> 
> what are you posting, ok then post another link from cpuboss, how lame is this????????
> LOOK
> SEE where is th o/c ed xeon and where is haswell i7 5820k
> NOW i have this cpu i7 5820k as my main rig, and my former rig westmere xeon o/ced 24/7 @4.35 was faster than i7 in its stock clocks]
> SO stop trolling in case you dont know what re you talking about


Who are you noob?

I don't now what i'm talking about yet i own 3 X5650 and 2 X5675







I only have one Ivy-e and owned a 4770K back in the day. Your comparison is as smart as yourself.

Here show me your X58 old piece of junk doing this...

http://hwbot.org/submission/2495116_smartdroid_3dmark___fire_strike_3x_radeon_r9_290_25003_marks


----------



## TheReciever

Calm down or you might get thread locked.


----------



## Bradford1040

Wow I go away for a few months and come back to such animosity! lol

I guess I need to read back a bit, hello all sorry I have not been on. I went through allot of medical issues and with medical comes being broke lol


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> Hi guys, long time no see.
> 
> I just read in the requirements for the upcoming Windows 10 upgrade that secure boot is going to be mandatory and with it the requirement for an UEFI bios.
> 
> That's going to block us X58 users from Windows 10 right?


Just fyi there is a work around, at least that is what I am being told! So wouldn't worry to much, you know darn well x58 owners are not going to let that stop'em lol


----------



## GENXLR

This thread is quickly becoming derailed


----------



## spdaimon

Yes, sorry. I probably should have said that we should move the Win10 discussion to a new thread.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Yes, sorry. I probably should have said that we should move the Win10 discussion to a new thread.


Why, that is very important information to x58 owners.
A club is where people get together to talk about things that pertain to the subject. If an OS works or not, even if a new CPU is better or not could count.
As long as it is civil and don't get carried away, it all can be useful information to someone. Even in a club people talk about all kinds of things, this is how you meet people and get to know them.

Good to see you're OK BradFord, being sick or injured stinks, feel better quickly.


----------



## GENXLR

Windows 10 is fine, but the arguing above isn't


----------



## Bradford1040

You know you have been away to long when you come back say hello and no one says hi back!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

LOL, hello Bradford. Yeah many of us have been forgotten, and new guys around here have made this thread almost unbearable to read any more so many may not even know. Welcome back...


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Reading up some more on this Windows 10 update it looks like I jumped the gun a touch.

The presentation where the hardware requirements was spelt out seem to be for OEM's to be able to certify their new PC's as Windows 10 compliant and not for end users updating their OS's.

Thinking about it logically; it wouldn't be in MS's best interest to put up barriers stopping users migrating to 10, when the whole point of the free update was to get as many people as possible all on the same OS and ecosystem.

Anyway, my apologies for getting the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I'm going to wait to upgrade until I see if there will be any tangible benefits. I never upgraded to Windows 8 because I simply didn't see the point. I feel like these operating systems aren't really that good until the first service pack anyway.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I'm going to wait to upgrade until I see if there will be any tangible benefits. I never upgraded to Windows 8 because I simply didn't see the point. I feel like these operating systems aren't really that good until the first service pack anyway.


You would be one of the very very few people on Earth to consider free as not tangible


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> You would be one of the very very few people on Earth to consider free as not tangible


I could have upgraded to Windows 8 for free, but I didn't see the benefit in doing so.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> Thinking about it logically; it wouldn't be in MS's best interest to put up barriers stopping users migrating to 10, when the whole point of the free update was to get as many people as possible all on the same OS and ecosystem.


Microsoft, wants everyone on Windows 10, so they are trying to come up with a plan to make it a free upgrade to everyone, including people running Pirated copies of Windows. How exactly they will do that and not piss off the corporate world is beyond me. Recently it was estimated that this single free upgrade offer could put the Windows Store on about 1 billion computers World wide. So think about that. If you guys have been paying attention, then you would know just how big the performance improvements have been as of late. Going from Windows 7 to Windows 10 made it feel like I upgraded to a 5ghz processor. lol, this last build, although with a few annoying bugs, is the single fastest OS I have ever had running on this x58, and that includes all the Linux distros I have run on it.

And thanks to the glass8 project and classic shell working on it, it looks a lot like Windows 7 to me again, only more responsive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I could have upgraded to Windows 8 for free, but I didn't see the benefit in doing so.


I agree, there was not much benefit to upgrading to 8 when you already owned 7, even if it was free, 8 was just YUK.
However, this is what the upgrade pricing has looked like since Vista, and 8 was NOT free to the majority of people. This time it is free to nearly EVERYONE, including to people who are running pirated copies of Windows.


I have 10 licenses for 7 Ultimate, and 10 for 7 Pro, and over 20 for both Vista and XP. And you will not be seeing me using any of them here in 2015. A massive free performance upgrade, is still a massive free upgrade no matter how I look at it. Throwing away what is essentially like getting free newer more powerful hardware, is not something I can afford to do. And with the HUGE energy efficiency that 10 is bringing to the world that means hundreds of dollars of my money back in the pocket and not going to the power company.

Further, they are giving people only one year to take advantage of the free upgrade offer. I can not and will not get into the habit of throwing away hard earned cash. Not in this day and age when the worlds financial backbone is almost broken and my dollars value is worsening day after day.

My entire family, and our entire business will be on 10 before it even goes to RTM. Not even remotely going to risk losing this opportunity.


----------



## GENXLR

Skorpn, help me out on how you got 10 to look like 7. I may actually move over myself.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Sounds like very useful info. What increment do you recommend raising the VTT or Vcore? I usually use .01 volt. I have 3 ASUS boards. I have X5675 on a P6X58D-E. I've only gotten it to 3.6Ghz stable right now. Small OC. I haven't touched it in a while. Next project is a P6T SE with a X5660. Will have a render farm soon.


Sorry for late answer, was a bit offline lately









i usually got up 0.0125 for just a crash or an error in IBT, and 0.0250 for a BSOD
Of course after going up and finding stability you can still refine it by going down 1 or 2 notched and testing stability again.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Skorpn, help me out on how you got 10 to look like 7. I may actually move over myself.


Be forewarned, Windows 10 is a WIP product. So do NOT upgrade unless you can handle a few minor annoyances. If your serious, its best to download directly from Microsoft and join the Insider Program, because the guarantees your free upgrade to 10. Its the very first time a Microsoft BETA OS product will get updated to RTM. That alone convinced me to upgrade now, instead of later, even with the bugs. Lol, I have it on a separate partition anyway.... hehe

But here you go http://www.glass8.eu/win_future.html

Also, UltraUXThemePatcher has been updated already to support it (im not using it yet), but no one has made any themes as far as I can tell.

Here are the forums for help with the Aero Glass on 10 http://www.msfn.org/board/topic/173379-windows-10

Although its not yet perfect, it has made the eye strain a little more bearable. 10 to me is ugly as sin....









Just to give you an idea.... They even got the Modern Apps looking nice


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Be forewarned, Windows 10 is a WIP product. So do NOT upgrade unless you can handle a few minor annoyances. If your serious, its best to download directly from Microsoft and join the Insider Program, because the guarantees your free upgrade to 10. Its the very first time a Microsoft BETA OS product will get updated to RTM. That alone convinced me to upgrade now, instead of later, even with the bugs. Lol, I have it on a separate partition anyway.... hehe
> 
> But here you go http://www.glass8.eu/win_future.html
> 
> Also, UltraUXThemePatcher has been updated already to support it (im not using it yet), but no one has made any themes as far as I can tell.
> 
> Here are the forums for help with the Aero Glass on 10 http://www.msfn.org/board/topic/173379-windows-10
> 
> Although its not yet perfect, it has made the eye strain a little more bearable. 10 to me is ugly as sin....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to give you an idea.... They even got the Modern Apps looking nice


How the insider program does garantee the free upgrade to win10? Do you mind to explain in detail? I didnt follow win10 that much


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> A massive free performance upgrade, is still a massive free upgrade no matter how I look at it. Throwing away what is essentially like getting free newer more powerful hardware, is not something I can afford to do.


This is what I'm waiting to see: difference in performance. It was either not substantial or nonexistent in Windows 8, not to mention a lot of the driver issues you expect with a new operating system. I'll have a year to upgrade for free. Worst-case scenario, I upgrade on day 364. If move video games supported LInux, I would be running that instead.


----------



## bill1024

What's the catch, there is no free lunch. Are they going to make windows a yearly subscription after a year or two?
They have to make money somehow. Giving away their big money maker is hard to believe.
We going to have to watch advertising or click on links.
There's got to be a catch.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> How the insider program does garantee the free upgrade to win10? Do you mind to explain in detail? I didnt follow win10 that much


Mainly its because they said that all fast ring and Slow ring builds will be getting upgraded to RTM for free, without the need to re-install it. I mean if they are going to give it for free to the Pirates of the world, how would it look if they do not give it to the millions of people that helped them test it? That would be the single biggest mistake in their history. I don't remember where I read it, but market analysts agree that the Insiders will be the first to get it for free, next to all current licensed Windows 7 and 8.1 users. I just do not know what this means for large corporations, that is the biggest question. To me it looks like Windows 10 is being targeted directly at the average consumer, gamer and media consumers.

Well see how all this pans out over the next few months, but for me I have not been this excited for an OS since my XP and Vista beta testing days. I just hope the aesthetics get improved.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> This is what I'm waiting to see: difference in performance. It was either not substantial or nonexistent in Windows 8, not to mention a lot of the driver issues you expect with a new operating system. I'll have a year to upgrade for free. Worst-case scenario, I upgrade on day 364. If move video games supported LInux, I would be running that instead.


Yeah my fav is Ubuntu MATE just because its very fast and it has BlackMATE, which I LOVE to death.

Anyway, do you remember how much of a fat dog Vista was when coming from XP? Well that is EXACTLY how it feels going from 10 back to 7. EVERYTHING is faster for me, the Internet, all my network apps, TeamViewer to clients many miles away is faster more pleasant, DirectX 12 is nearly 100% faster, and going to revolutionize gaming again. Developers haven't been this excited in a very long time, so we are going to see a massive push for new games using DX12. Its going to be like doubling your GPU's power, and all for FREE. If someone came to you and said, Hey I can double your GPU's ability to push frames and do it for free, all you have to do is install this OS, and this DX12 version of the game (which you already paid for if you purchased a game for Windows 7), who in the right mind would say no to 100% FPS improvement? Only an idiot would say no to that. lol

Anyway, all my hdds and ssd's feel faster, my data transfers feel faster, not by much but its noticeable. All my USB 3.0 drives feel faster. Even the Windows install is quite fast, and now much smaller to boot. The ONLY downside I can see to windows 10 at this stage, is aesthetics, plain and simple. And that is being worked on by 3rd parties as we speak. Just watch, haha I suspect the StarDock Execs are grinning from ear to ear in anticipation of new WindowBlinds sales, lol. And with Microsoft officially bringing back transparencies, its going to be heaven for new Theme developers. Again, the ONLY downside I see to 10 so far is for businesses only, and for people too lazy to fix the ugly themselves. For everyone else, including Pirates, its freggin the best OS to come in years.


----------



## Space Marine

Thanks!









dx12 are already in at this stage?
is it true that automatic updates are forced on? can u at least schedule them or prevent them when a full screen app is on?


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> What's the catch, there is no free lunch. Are they going to make windows a yearly subscription after a year or two?
> They have to make money somehow. Giving away their big money maker is hard to believe.
> We going to have to watch advertising or click on links.
> There's got to be a catch.


The catch might as well be to have their steam-like shop in every pc, even if valve expenses for keeping steam active and kicking are for sure lower of what microsoft needs to spend on windows development.

Or might turn out that free accounts have a kinda "limited" version of win10, and for having access to better functionalities you have to upgrade to a paid account.

It's a proper question to ask anyway.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> What's the catch, there is no free lunch. Are they going to make windows a yearly subscription after a year or two?
> They have to make money somehow. Giving away their big money maker is hard to believe.
> We going to have to watch advertising or click on links.
> There's got to be a catch.


Its not at all hard to believe, if they don't give it away they will go out of business. It has already been talked about. Microsoft has no choice but to give it away. If they sell it it will most certainly be their undoing.

In order for Microsoft to survive in this world of failing economics, they must put the Windows Store into as many homes as possible. Skype, Office, Xbox (which will be part of the Windows eco system from here on out) and the Windows Store will be their money makers in the future. Just like Android and the Google Play Store, Microsoft will be getting a % of every App that is sold through the store. With an estimated 1 billion computers getting upgraded for free to Windows 10 by years end, that is a LOT of money. If they do not get Pirates off of illegal copies of Windows, they will lose the battle. Many years ago you could not make me believe I would ever purchase apps in a central Store, I have always preferred to go to the source. Today I have over 100 paid apps from Google Play. But just like Walmart, Microsoft are betting people will just get used to using a single Store front right there at their finger tips, no fiddling around searching the net for a software product, just launch the store, type in what your looking for and bam instantly in front of you ready to buy and install. Its just going to happen and if Software Developers have any hope to continue to enjoy the luxury of eating food, they will comply... lol

Microsoft has to give it away, its a given, or they will continue to see the masses moving onto Chrome OS or one of the free Linux Distros, and they know it. They can not ever hope to beat groups like Daz, so they need to find other ways to make money because more and more people will continue to Pirate Windows. Think about it, FREE speaks massive volumes to most of the people on Earth. Even if someone does not like something, *most people will take anything for free*.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

My video card doesn't support DirectX 12. I won't see those improvements until I upgrade, which will inherently give me performance improvements.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Wow I go away for a few months and come back to such animosity! lol
> 
> I guess I need to read back a bit, hello all sorry I have not been on. I went through allot of medical issues and with medical comes being broke lol


bradford is back!!!!!!!! dudddde where u been i msg u on steam like months ago


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Skorpn, help me out on how you got 10 to look like 7. I may actually move over myself.


Just my







, I used StarDock's Start8 to make Win8 look like Windows 7. Its not free, but the cost is minimal. I also used Gadget8 (free) to put gadgets back in Win8. I assume this will work in Win10 since my test rig is unplugged and I'm injured. Like others have said, with a new operating there could be anomilies. I haven't been able to test it on Windows 10. I actually like the Win10 GUI. Win8 was so gosh darn annoying having to hunt down everything and then pin it to the Start menu...things I use everyday like the Control Panel, GPU-Z, CPU-Z, etc.

Keep in mind that they are saying upgrades will be free, but I have a feeling that full versions will not. I prefer a full version over upgrades. I dunno, I might tolerate going from 8.1 to 10, this time around since its free.









}SkOrPn--' Thanks for sharing that. I really want to try that now. I am not trilled with the Win8/10 look either. Its sooo flat and bland. It seems to be the same look Yosemite adopted as well. I don't think Linux has gone that way, but at least you have half dozen interfaces or more to choose from.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> You know you have been away to long when you come back say hello and no one says hi back!


Welcome back. You don't know me but I've seen you here and there. I came across some of your posts either here or in another thread, which got me interested in the X58 platform since I never owned one before, but their potential peaked my interest. I own 2 X58s and working on a third. They power my other interest, BOINC. So, welcome back, and hope you feel better soon. I myself am recovering from broken leg, so I can sympathize with you.


----------



## jihe

So any of you have success with registered ecc ram with your xeons? My ud5 refused to boot with dual rank x8 sticks.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Wow I go away for a few months and come back to such animosity! lol
> 
> I guess I need to read back a bit, hello all sorry I have not been on. I went through allot of medical issues and with medical comes being broke lol
> 
> 
> 
> bradford is back!!!!!!!! dudddde where u been i msg u on steam like months ago
Click to expand...

I have been through hell and back lol, broke as hell and depressed, kind of did not feel like talking to anyone let alone do anything on my PC, but yes I am doing better mind wise! Think we all have had those times, sorry to those that missed me and felt abandoned lol. I will do my best to help out again.

I didn't mean to miss your steam message either must have gotten lost in the shuffle


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> You know you have been away to long when you come back say hello and no one says hi back!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back. You don't know me but I've seen you here and there. I came across some of your posts either here or in another thread, which got me interested in the X58 platform since I never owned one before, but their potential peaked my interest. I own 2 X58s and working on a third. They power my other interest, BOINC. So, welcome back, and hope you feel better soon. I myself am recovering from broken leg, so I can sympathize with you.
Click to expand...

Sorry for the double post missed this one

Thank you btw. I still love my x58 board and xeon running it, my roommate runs a x6 1090t and 760 sli oc'ed to 4.5ghz and I blow his away with my x5660 at 4.0ghz and a gtx 680 classified! (I still can push mine to 4.8ghz just no need to) I have done Folding and Boinc a few times but mainly used my servers for that seeing as the servers had fermi gpu's in them which was so much better for that stuff! Plus if they burnt up I didn't care lol! Dell poweredge 1950's and 2950's are cheap as hell now and still do the job better than most newer stuff!

Sorry I was not on OCN when you joined the thread but seeing as when I dropped off there was at least 20 guys that really knew their stuff I am sure you had help!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> }SkOrPn--' Thanks for sharing that. I really want to try that now. I am not trilled with the Win8/10 look either. Its sooo flat and bland. It seems to be the same look Yosemite adopted as well. I don't think Linux has gone that way, but at least you have half dozen interfaces or more to choose from.


Your most welcome. It seems some people still don't realize just how massive of an improvement we are in for later this year. Its exciting to see such a huge performance improvement come to my computer and cost me nothing at all. Yeah, I'm still on old 5870 myself, but its finally going to be replaced with either a 980 based gpu or maybe a 390X this summer. DX12 is going to be too good to not upgrade to, over a 100% improvement according to recent tests, plus I built a 2560x1440 IPS "overclocked to 120 hz" a few months back and need a new GPU that can handle it. My 5870 barely makes it to 110 hz, so I don't even bother overclocking it.

To stay on topic though, yeah I am loving how my Xeon x5650 overclocked to 4ghz is reacting to the new OS. So far all the temperature apps, the hardware reading apps such as CPU-Z etc are all working great for me. Not impressed by the 64bit app performance as it seems to have taken a standstill from earlier builds, but 32bit apps are super fast now. And the Windows Update app sucks, I hate it, but I am ignoring it for now. Talking to Cortana has been very fun, to say the least and asking her to sing me a song is akin to the day in the 1990's when I walked into the first level of the original Half Life and a AI character, Black Mesa Security Guard "Barney" was talking back to me. Nothing short of a WOW moment on my PC back then. Windows 10 is bringing the same WOW factor, a MUCH more intelligent PC environment. Is it going to be for everyone? I think not, but Microsoft has that covered with the FREE aspect, and with developers hard at work to fix the rough edges, and developers hard at work to build themes and icon packs for it, its going to be just fine. I hope... lol

Oh, and Windows 10 HoloLens mode. VR is getting closer and closer to being virtually real. lol, I'm getting bored with antiquated keyboards and mice. I want to have a conversation with my computer and control it through voice and gestures alone. There's no way to move into the future with antique operating systems.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I will also be looking to upgrade my video card after the R9 300 series cards come out, but I'm looking more toward the GX 970 performance sector. I also need a new monitor. I bought my RL2455HM for mostly console gaming, but I don't find myself gaming on console much anymore and it's very average computer monitor. I really want another 24" BenQ, but something from the XL series. I'll just have to keep my eyes peeled for a sale or something refurbished.

I really want to push my X5670 a little harder, but I need to swap out my memory for at least three 4GB sticks. The IMC gets pushed hard enough as it is. I ran Memtest86+ one night to see if my memory could handle 1850MHz with 7-8-7-20 timings and it made it through three passes with no errors by the time I woke up. Unfortunately stability has been hard to find in Windows at 24x185 for 4.44GHz. I have tried pushing memory speed higher while loosening timings, but it just doesn't work. I've tried 2000MHz with 10-10-10-30 timings. No dice.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> }SkOrPn--' Thanks for sharing that. I really want to try that now. I am not trilled with the Win8/10 look either. Its sooo flat and bland. It seems to be the same look Yosemite adopted as well. I don't think Linux has gone that way, but at least you have half dozen interfaces or more to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> Your most welcome. It seems some people still don't realize just how massive of an improvement we are in for later this year. Its exciting to see such a huge performance improvement come to my computer and cost me nothing at all. Yeah, I'm still on old 5870 myself, but its finally going to be replaced with either a 980 based gpu or maybe a 390X this summer. DX12 is going to be too good to not upgrade to, over a 100% improvement according to recent tests, plus I built a 2560x1440 IPS "overclocked to 120 hz" a few months back and need a new GPU that can handle it. My 5870 barely makes it to 110 hz, so I don't even bother overclocking it.
> 
> To stay on topic though, yeah I am loving how my Xeon x5650 overclocked to 4ghz is reacting to the new OS. So far all the temperature apps, the hardware reading apps such as CPU-Z etc are all working great for me. Not impressed by the 64bit app performance as it seems to have taken a standstill from earlier builds, but 32bit apps are super fast now. And the Windows Update app sucks, I hate it, but I am ignoring it for now. Talking to Cortana has been very fun, to say the least and asking her to sing me a song is akin to the day in the 1990's when I walked into the first level of the original Half Life and a AI character, Black Mesa Security Guard "Barney" was talking back to me. Nothing short of a WOW moment on my PC back then. Windows 10 is bringing the same WOW factor, a MUCH more intelligent PC environment. Is it going to be for everyone? I think not, but Microsoft has that covered with the FREE aspect, and with developers hard at work to fix the rough edges, and developers hard at work to build themes and icon packs for it, its going to be just fine. I hope... lol
> 
> Oh, and Windows 10 HoloLens mode. VR is getting closer and closer to being virtually real. lol, I'm getting bored with antiquated keyboards and mice. I want to have a conversation with my computer and control it through voice and gestures alone. There's no way to move into the future with antique operating systems.
Click to expand...

what OS you runnin? I have been on the ARCH kick, Basically my own version of Blackarch but really tired of not being able to play most of my games so going to set up a win7 dual boot today I think! But Metro Last Light plays a steady frame rate and very good looking on Linux!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> what OS you runnin?


Oh my, that depends on which computer. I have nearly a dozen within walking distance, and at least 3 within arms distance. I have ARCH on one of my old IBM Laptops, but that's about it. Ubuntu MATE in dual boot with 7, 8.1 and 10 (for now). Gave up on Mint last year because it refused to run BlackMATE theme without instantly crashing on me. Since I am a gamer and a HTPC user, I stick with Windows since that is the ONLY OS that works proper with my 55" 1080p 120hz TV. I have not found a Linux Distro that will output both HTML5 Video and surround Sound to the TV over HDMI that does not need massive amounts of research, headaches and command line work. If it doesn't work out of the box I see no need to waste my time. lol, but that might change here soon. With devices such as Nexus Player and NVIDIA SHIELD Console running Android TV, I might just finally boot Windows as my go to HTPC and start using Android for movie and TV show playback. Well see....

EDIT: BlackARCh??? I love dark themed operating systems, can you please elaborate more?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> what OS you runnin?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, that depends on which computer. I have nearly a dozen within walking distance, and at least 3 within arms distance. I have ARCH on one of my old IBM Laptops, but that's about it. Ubuntu MATE in dual boot with 7, 8.1 and 10 (for now). Gave up on Mint last year because it refused to run BlackMATE theme without instantly crashing on me. Since I am a gamer and a HTPC user, I stick with Windows since that is the ONLY OS that works proper with my 55" 1080p 120hz TV. I have not found a Linux Distro that will output both HTML5 Video and surround Sound to the TV over HDMI that does not need massive amounts of research, headaches and command line work. If it doesn't work out of the box I see no need to waste my time. lol, but that might change here soon. With devices such as Nexus Player and NVIDIA SHIELD Console running Android TV, I might just finally boot Windows as my go to HTPC and start using Android for movie and TV show playback. Well see....
> 
> EDIT: BlackARCh??? I love dark themed operating systems, can you please elaborate more?
Click to expand...

http://blackarch.org/

That should help plus I am using Archassault repo's as well! Basically I loaded Arch and then got every repo I could to keep it the newest and greatest! I am running "Linux archlinux 3.19.2-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Mar 18 16:21:02 CET 2015 x86_64 GNU/Linux" which runs perfect btw! Not once have I ever had a crash with Arch too! I was most impressed by the stability of it! Oh yeah I use KDE and Compiz with Emerald for looks! Got to have my wobbly windows and cube lol

PS I have a 52" tv I use for my screen as well, that was my main reason for building my PC, Gaming! Just have been using it for movies lately but looking for my Windows OS drive as I type


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> http://blackarch.org/
> PS I have a 52" tv I use for my screen as well, that was my main reason for building my PC, Gaming! Just have been using it for movies lately but looking for my Windows OS drive as I type


If your well versed in Linux I do not think Windows will ever be good enough, just my opinion.

I use three monitors, a Dell UltraSharp 1920x1200 via DisplayPort, a 2560x1440 IPS (I built myself) via DVI, and a TV via HDMI. I highly doubt ARCH will work flawlessly to transfer both video and sound by dragging the browser from one monitor to another. It MUST work with Netflix's website too, and my vast Plex server setup. Plex is one thing that will NEVER change here, I spent the last 15 years ripping our DVD's, over 1700 of them and I do NOT have the heart or will power to do anything further with it. In 2010 I built a dedicated media server and just been throwing in a new hdd every time I run out of space, lol.

I will try black arch because it sounds intriguing to me, but it must work with Netflix and Plex Home Theater for me to stay within its environment. Again, this may change someday if I can get myself away from needing a HTPC setup. I don't really like devices such as Roku 3 (although I have two of them), or smart TV's. What I want is a small energy efficient device with a full fledged Android system, that would be perfect for me. I might have to roll my own this year though. Well see...

Off to check out ARCH again. Thanks for the link


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> http://blackarch.org/
> PS I have a 52" tv I use for my screen as well, that was my main reason for building my PC, Gaming! Just have been using it for movies lately but looking for my Windows OS drive as I type
> 
> 
> 
> If your well versed in Linux I do not think Windows will ever be good enough, just my opinion.
> 
> I use three monitors, a Dell UltraSharp 1920x1200 via DisplayPort, a 2560x1440 IPS (I built myself) via DVI, and a TV via HDMI. I highly doubt ARCH will work flawlessly to transfer both video and sound by dragging the browser from one monitor to another. It MUST work with Netflix's website too, and my vast Plex server setup. Plex is one thing that will NEVER change here, I spent the last 15 years ripping our DVD's, over 1700 of them and I do NOT have the heart or will power to do anything further with it. In 2010 I built a dedicated media server and just been throwing in a new hdd every time I run out of space, lol.
> 
> I will try black arch because it sounds intriguing to me, but it must work with Netflix and Plex Home Theater for me to stay within its environment. Again, this may change someday if I can get myself away from needing a HTPC setup. I don't really like devices such as Roku 3 (although I have two of them), or smart TV's. What I want is a small energy efficient device with a full fledged Android system, that would be perfect for me. I might have to roll my own this year though. Well see...
> 
> Off to check out ARCH again. Thanks for the link
Click to expand...

just like all linux distro's there are issues with specialty wants, but everything has a fix. Even if you have to write it yourself! I know I got html5 and flash both working on multiple screens, plus I use a optical sound for my stereo which some how works in 5.1 lol! I know not possible but it does ! Most likely the stereo chip up-scales it or something! I hate windows for my media, stupid windows crashes when playing even a music file if a simple glitch happens where as Linux will play for years without a bump! I can go over and tear out HDD's and stuff in linux and that sucker keeps on ticking! But I know linux can be frustrating to noobs! I took years myself to figure out the in's and out's and countless OS'es before I found one that just fit right with my hardware!

Most don't understand that really not much of a diff between Mint, Ubuntu, Gentoo, Arch, and so on! Just a luck of the draw for your hardware and firmware installed for the new guy! I built my OS from the ground up basically! I even have done LFS (Linux From Scratch) now that was hard! I have to say that things have gotten so much easier lately with installing some distro's! I can even play games on Linux if I felt like putting in the time to install them and fix the bugs! POL (Play On Linux) and WINE have gotten pretty good, but there is nothing like Windows when you have 200 plus games that use Direct-X lol. I play Minecraft and Metro and Borderlands 2 and Portal 1 & 2 native on Linux

Another great site is http://distrowatch.com/ even though they don't have everyone of the distro's on it, they at least have a bunch of the main ones


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah, its hardware issues mostly. But I get angry after 20 years and I can still so easily break Linux, at the drop of a dime. I can't even get the latest ARCH to boot on my Rampage III. Downloaded the iso twice now. Going to try my brothers PC since he is out of town this week, its much older but oh well. I really do not consider multiple monitors a specialty want, video cards have supported multiple monitors for a very very long time now. Its a standard need these days.

Going to play with an old core 2 duo to see if ARCH will boot on that. BRB and thanks Brad.

EDIT: Not booting on that either. Guess I need to figure out how to write the ISO since the ARCH recommended way isn't working.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, its hardware issues mostly. But I get angry after 20 years and I can still so easily break Linux, at the drop of a dime. I can't even get the latest ARCH to boot on my Rampage III. Downloaded the iso twice now. Going to try my brothers PC since he is out of town this week, its much older but oh well. I really do not consider multiple monitors a specialty want, video cards have supported multiple monitors for a very very long time now. Its a standard need these days.
> 
> Going to play with an old core 2 duo to see if ARCH will boot on that. BRB and thanks Brad.


I have gone through that breaking stage too lol, I must have broken Ubuntu a million times, mainly because I just kept installing things that sounded cool rather than installing what I needed only! Now that said I kind of have a bunch of programs on my Arch box I don't need but wanted in case I needed to hack a wifi or crack a program or bust a password lock off windows lmao! I had issues with new hardware years ago on my 990fx sabertooth, darn thing would not get on the net after install to save my life! I figured it out a few hours later but trust me it pissed me off! I have had Nvidia issues in the past to as well as sound issues! But today on this X58 platform I am 100% happy!

Also multiple monitors are handy to say the least! But as of the normal person it is extra! Heck I agree with you that it should be normal but that does not make us the average person! UM we are odd and crazy seeing as the normal person doesn't water cool their PC or even know what Overclocking means lol! But if you need help I will be around allot more again! I think if you get an OS up and running I think I can get it to do what you want! Keep in mind I am working on my PC today too so might be offline for a bit here and there but will keep my eyes open for you


----------



## sultanofswing

Still waiting on my X5675 to get here, Should be here this coming up Tuesday. I decided to put a Corsair H100i on my current i7 950 just to see if it would do 4ghz stable with HT on. Right now I am running 1.35v for a 200bclk and a 20 multi. Temps are around 33c at idle and hit around 66c full load using prime 95 or Aida 64 in a room that sits at 22c.

So this is a good thing, It means my board will do 200 Bclk without issues and once I get the X5675 in the machine temps will be even better.

I decided to pick up the H100i as it's pretty cheap, When I get the Xeon in I plan to jump ship from the H100i and go with a full water cooling setup from EK more than likely.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sultanofswing*
> 
> It means my board will do 200 Bclk without issues and once I get the X5675 in the machine temps will be even better.


You mean you hope its better then your 950. lol, but it should be a bit better. Good luck and have fun with your new Xeon.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

It should be better. They have the same multipliers, but the X5675 should run a tad cooler, thus giving you more headroom.


----------



## sultanofswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> You mean you hope its better then your 950. lol, but it should be a bit better. Good luck and have fun with your new Xeon.


I am sure it will be better, Will find out soon.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sultanofswing*
> 
> I am sure it will be better, Will find out soon.


Yeah, mine was much better then my 930. But its not guaranteed as this thread has proven before. We have people in this thread that got Xeons that could not go over 3.6ghz without extreme amounts of voltage and heat.. Its rare though... I wouldnt mind a better Xeon, but I have this feeling I would just wind up running 200x20 all over again, or something real close. So why bother? lol, its time for me to save up for Skylake now.


----------



## sultanofswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, mine was much better then my 930. But its not guaranteed as this thread has proven before. We have people in this thread that got Xeons that could not go over 3.6ghz without extreme amounts of voltage and heat.. Its rare though... I wouldnt mind a better Xeon, but I have this feeling I would just wind up running 200x20 all over again, or something real close. So why bother? lol, its time for me to save up for Skylake now.


True, Kind of hit or miss.


----------



## Poisoner

My X5679


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> So any of you have success with registered ecc ram with your xeons? My ud5 refused to boot with dual rank x8 sticks.


I don't think any X58 chipset based motherboard will work Registered RAM.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

You should consider calming down. There's really no need to get hostile over benchmarks. We already know X58 and X99 perform similarly for gaming, it's pretty much everywhere else that X99 would have the edge and the reason why people should go X99 instead. Gaming is kind of a niche market as is, let alone the X99 market. Honestly, both platforms are kind of overkill for gaming. Given the difference in performance, there's no need for any X58 users to upgrade to X99 unless time saved doing CPU-intensive activities pays for itself.

I admire your passion, but try to keep things amicable.


----------



## i3igpete

I still don't understand who he's is arguing with. The fact that we're in this thread means that everyone here probably owns (or did own) an x58 xeon. We don't need to be convinced it's a great value for money...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Sure they do...pretty close call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/995?vs=142


Of course they do keep up with recent cpus like those IvyBridge and Haswell...
My X5650 @ 4.6 Ghz 24Gb DDR3 1600 is able to take my 3Ghz 25M E5-1680v2 8 cores Mac Pro in lots of benchmarks when its not GPGPU and CPU intensive related tasks... and its blasting my I7-4790k...
Don't make me laugh with that super powerful i7







, its just and i7







, if you want to compare a Xeon to something, compare it to a Xeon, and more than an E3, at least a real Xeon like an E5


----------



## alancsalt

Cleaned. Some other posts were deleted merely because they had lost context through prior deletions. Swearing, rudeness and disrespect are not encouraged on OCN.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Cleaned. Some other posts were deleted merely because they had lost context through prior deletions. Swearing, rudeness and disrespect are not encouraged on OCN.


Thank you Alan


----------



## kckyle

registered ram would work if the mobo supports it. like these hp or dell mobo or apple mobo.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I don't think any X58 chipset based motherboard will work Registered RAM.


Unfortunately there isn't any, so nope they won't...







I researched it for a while and even the Asus P6X58E-WS, P6T-WS PRO, P6T WS & P6T6 WS boards and other variants don't support it, I checked forums and their manuals since some were saying they might since they were workstation class boards and it turns out no X58 boards beside the single socket mac pro and other HP, Dell workstations...


----------



## kckyle

^ duals sockets as well,


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ^ duals sockets as well,


Yeah those as well but since I believed we were talking about consumer level boards I didn't go into the more expensive/high end dual socket boards (since the dual sockets systems are a buttload of $$$) but yeah my bad sorry about that


----------



## bill1024

My dual socket 1366 runs registered eec mem.
Samsung M393B5673FH0-CH9 DDR3 Registered ECC PC3-10600 DDR3-1333


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> My dual socket 1366 runs registered eec mem.
> Samsung M393B5673FH0-CH9 DDR3 Registered ECC PC3-10600 DDR3-1333


Yeah thats what we were saying. dual sockets 1366 boards support registered ECC RAM
My 12 cores Mac Pro 2010 is running 48 Gb of Kingston DDR3 1333 Registered ECC and my dual socket 1366 Proliant G6 servers are using 48 Gb of Samsung DDR3 1333 ECC Registered for the DL160 G6, 48 Gb of Hynix DDR3 1333 ECC Registered for the DL160SE G6 and 72 Gb of Samsung DDR3 1333 ECC Registered for the DL360 G6.


----------



## GENXLR

Thanks for cleaning up this mess!


----------



## breenemeister

I think I finally have this one stable. It finished 8 hours of IBT Maximum.



X5675 @ 160x25 (4GHz) with voltage set to normal (1.2125v) with dynamic voltage set to +.050v and LLC level 2. CPU-Z would show voltage from 1.248 to 1.264. I found out that Gigabyte apparently determines what normal is based upon the multiplier you set in BIOS. For example, when I set it to 174x23 (4.002 GHz), it would BSOD pretty quick into Windows. When I went back to BIOS, it showed (1.1000v) core +.050v dynamic. So, even though the BCLK was higher and the overall frequency was the same, it was going with more than 0.1v lower. Temps are not bad considering it was about 74F in the house when I started. I think I can get it a little lower with a reseat as it seemed lower when I first mounted the heatsink before I swapped in a an H60 and then went back to the Cogage Tru Spirit with dual Akasa Viper fans. The BIOS also doesn't seem to really run the fans at that high of a speed. I have to use the voltage setting because the fans don't show RPMs in BIOS. If you set it PWM, they're wide open and loud.


----------



## bill1024

I have a few 1gb 1333 EEC sticks sitting here with 2 E5620 CPUs. Someone a while back said they figure out how to OC dual boards and has not comeback with the info.
Or did he and I missed it?
I would like to put this hardware to use. I may spring for a cheap used board of ebay just to have a few extra cores for the next BOINC challenge.

There is a bunch of used ram for some good prices, I picked up 6x2gb Samsung ddr3-R-EEC 13333 for 30$ and 3x4gb Gskill sniper for 80 was only a week old, guy did not like it.
Works good for me. Like everything else you have to keep an eye out for it and wait for the good deals, they are out there.

Bradford1040 we were talking about you a couple months ago, I was asking if anyone had seen you.
Someone said they seen you on a game server, if I remember right.
So, how are you doing? Feeling better?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I have a few 1gb 1333 EEC sticks sitting here with 2 E5620 CPUs. Someone a while back said they figure out how to OC dual boards and has not comeback with the info.
> Or did he and I missed it?
> I would like to put this hardware to use. I may spring for a cheap used board of ebay just to have a few extra cores for the next BOINC challenge.
> 
> There is a bunch of used ram for some good prices, I picked up 6x2gb Samsung ddr3-R-EEC 13333 for 30$ and 3x4gb Gskill sniper for 80 was only a week old, guy did not like it.
> Works good for me. Like everything else you have to keep an eye out for it and wait for the good deals, they are out there.
> 
> Bradford1040 we were talking about you a couple months ago, I was asking if anyone had seen you.
> Someone said they seen you on a game server, if I remember right.
> So, how are you doing? Feeling better?


Nah he didn't come back with how to do the mod yet... I'm waiting for it as well


----------



## xxpenguinxx

So, I just grabbed a Xeon X5690 for $105. Seller says it's in working order and they have good feedback. I'll know how well it works in a week.


----------



## Davyboy

Wow guys, chill out!

Penguin, that's a really good deal man, I'm sure you'll enjoy tinkering with the chip once you get it.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> My dual socket 1366 runs registered eec mem.
> Samsung M393B5673FH0-CH9 DDR3 Registered ECC PC3-10600 DDR3-1333
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats what we were saying. dual sockets 1366 boards support registered ECC RAM
> My 12 cores Mac Pro 2010 is running 48 Gb of Kingston DDR3 1333 Registered ECC and my dual socket 1366 Proliant G6 servers are using 48 Gb of Samsung DDR3 1333 ECC Registered for the DL160 G6, 48 Gb of Hynix DDR3 1333 ECC Registered for the DL160SE G6 and 72 Gb of Samsung DDR3 1333 ECC Registered for the DL360 G6.
Click to expand...

On the Z600 you need to have the last revision of the computer and then it will only run dual rank rdimms. I found that out the hard way, I have one of the last Z600's I got some rdimms off fleabay but they were quad and wouldn't boot so I did some research fortunately the seller was cool and took them back.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> On the Z600 you need to have the last revision of the computer and then it will only run dual rank rdimms. I found that out the hard way, I have one of the last Z600's I got some rdimms off fleabay but they were quad and wouldn't boot so I did some research fortunately the seller was cool and took them back.


Damn that sucks at least the seller was cool with you







on the Proliant DL360 G6 and DL160 G6 it will only work with dual rank RDIMMs with 8 sticks or less as well and will only support quad rank stick at a maximum of 800 mhz if you put a certain amount of sticks, I don't remember all the details but when I went through all the quickspecs for the options part numbers for the heatsinks and sas backplane there is all the ram specs as well for the RDIMM and UDIMM ranks.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Unfortunately there isn't any, so nope they won't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I researched it for a while and even the Asus P6X58E-WS, P6T-WS PRO, P6T WS & P6T6 WS boards and other variants don't support it, I checked forums and their manuals since some were saying they might since they were workstation class boards and it turns out no X58 boards beside the single socket mac pro and other HP, Dell workstations...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> My dual socket 1366 runs registered eec mem.
> Samsung M393B5673FH0-CH9 DDR3 Registered ECC PC3-10600 DDR3-1333


Registered memory isn't the best from a performance standpoint what I remember .I was considering building a Skulltrail system before this, but I realized for the money the X58 would be better. The memory was registered in that system and ran hot from what I remember. Mem benchmarks weren't the best either. I understand its more for reliability than performance. I assume that that memory support is governed by the memory controller or is that also governed by the BIOS? Pretty sure we can't get 256GB on our X58s, though I saw someone got 48GB.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Does unbuffered, non ecc 16GB DDR3 exist? I think 8GB is the highest on the market, at least the consumer market. It might even be a physical limit on the RAM itself.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Registered memory isn't the best from a performance standpoint what I remember .I was considering building a Skulltrail system before this, but I realized for the money the X58 would be better. The memory was registered in that system and ran hot from what I remember. Mem benchmarks weren't the best either. I understand its more for reliability than performance. I assume that that memory support is governed by the memory controller or is that also governed by the BIOS? Pretty sure we can't get 256GB on our X58s, though I saw someone got 48GB.


Skulltrail used FBDIMM memory which was well known to be a super slow memory in practice even if in theory it was supposed to be 256 bit. The problem was all the parity and the serial bus which increased the latency massively and in real life didn't give better bandwidth but just increased access time and lowered memory throughput... The memory was getting how because of each memory stick having an AMB chip to take care of all the memory operations and error correction.
And the performance decrease with registered memory is normal, don't expect to have the same amount of performance when you have to do error correction check... that take resources which will have to be processed at some point.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Registered memory isn't the best from a performance standpoint what I remember .I was considering building a Skulltrail system before this, but I realized for the money the X58 would be better. The memory was registered in that system and ran hot from what I remember. Mem benchmarks weren't the best either. I understand its more for reliability than performance. I assume that that memory support is governed by the memory controller or is that also governed by the BIOS? Pretty sure we can't get 256GB on our X58s, though I saw someone got 48GB.


You lose a max of 2% performance using registered ECC ram and more like 1%. These Xeons have a max support of 192GB, so yeah 256 would be impossible. If you can get any amount of Registered ram to work, then chances are it will support the full 192GB per the Xeon specs. I doubt we will ever see anyone running 32GB modules on all 6 slots anyway, at least not on these x58 boards. lol


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Does unbuffered, non ecc 16GB DDR3 exist? I think 8GB is the highest on the market, at least the consumer market. It might even be a physical limit on the RAM itself.


Not that I know of, at that point its only server RAM that gets those densities.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> You lose a max of 2% performance using registered ECC ram and more like 1%. These Xeons have a max support of *192GB*, so yeah 256 would be impossible. If you can get any amount of Registered ram to work, then chances are it will support the full *192GB* per the Xeon specs. I doubt we will ever see anyone running 32GB modules on all 6 slots anyway, at least not on these x58 boards. lol


288Gb bud


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> 288Gb bud


hah, I was about to say, cpu-world shows 288GB. I was going from the top of my head, I thought I saw 288,xxx MB somewhere and assumed if I divided by 1024 it would come out to 256GB...oh well. You know what happens when you assume.

About the Skulltrail...right, I kind of remember that about the memory now. Its been probably a year since I was looking into it. It was suppose to be a bad ass system back in the day. It didn't seem to be quite that, IMO. More like expensive underperforming gaming system. Anyway..after seeing this thread, I'm happy with the X58s. If anything I'll upgrade the GPUs, but that won't be for a few years.

BTW, according to cpu-world, the X5660 turned 5 last Monday...introduced March 16, 2010. Doesn't really seem that long ago.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> 288Gb bud


Yes, but there is no such thing as 48GB DDR3 modules (or is there?), thus your only hope is with what is possible, and that is 32GB modules for a max (that is all I can find anyway) of a possible 192GB. I apologize, but I wasn't talking about theory or Wortstation dual-socket type setups, I was talking about a real possibility on x58 boards. Do you think its possible to get 288GB of DDR3 within 6 slots on a x58 board? I can see that happening on a dual socket board with 12 DDR3 slots, but not on my board with 6 slots.

However, maybe 48Gb modules exist? That would be awesome.

EDIT: Man, looking at some SuperMicro boards on ebay, I am impressed by how inexpensive these boards are getting. $69 and free shipping for working server boards. Wow, if a x5690 can get down to the $100 area, this would be a FANTASTIC buy...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yes, but there is no such thing as 48GB DDR3 modules (or is there?), thus your only hope is with what is possible, and that is 32GB modules for a max (that is all I can find anyway) of a possible 192GB. I apologize, but I wasn't talking about theory or Wortstation dual-socket type setups, I was talking about a real possibility on x58 boards. Do you think its possible to get 288GB of DDR3 within 6 slots on a x58 board? I can see that happening on a dual socket board with 12 DDR3 slots, but not on my board with 6 slots.
> 
> However, maybe 48Gb modules exist? That would be awesome.
> 
> EDIT: Man, looking at some SuperMicro boards on ebay, I am impressed by how inexpensive these boards are getting. $69 and free shipping for working server boards. Wow, if a x5690 can get down to the $100 area, this would be a FANTASTIC buy...


Its 288Gb in both single and dual CPU socket system, which in dual cpu systems is 16gb RDIMMS which is possible in my DL160SE G6 which has 18Gb DIMM slots









From HP DL160SE G6 Quickspecs.

DDR3 memory population guidelines
Some DIMM installation guidelines are summarized below:

For servers with eighteen (18) memory slots max memory is 288Gb:
There are three (3) channels per processor; six (6) channels per server
There are three (3) DIMM slots for each memory channel; eighteen (18) total slots
Memory channel 1 consists of the three (3) DIMMs that are closest to the processor
Memory channel 3 consists of the three (3) DIMMs that are furthest from the processor
DIMM slots that are white should be populated first
Do not mix Unbuffered memory (UDIMMs) with Registered memory (RDIMMs)
Do not install DIMMs if the corresponding processor is not installed
If only one processor is installed in a 2CPU system, only half of the DIMM slots are available
To maximize performance, balance the total memory capacity between all installed processors.
The system board has eighteen DIMM slots that support up to 288 GB maximum system memory (16 GB in each of the eighteen DIMM slots).


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I am seriously thinking about getting a SuperMicro board, very very seriously. Especially if we can get X5690's for near $100 now, lol....

This would make the best damn Home Server for next to nothing dollar wise.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I am seriously thinking about getting a SuperMicro board, very very seriously. Especially if we can get X5690's for near $100 now, lol....
> 
> This would make the best damn Home Server for next to nothing dollar wise.


true that


----------



## bill1024

The cheapest x5690 on ebay right now are 215$ But even that is not bad, I paid that for my first x5660 and was tickled pink at getting it for that price.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Or actually, already changed my mind, lol. Probably save up for a Skylake K variant, then a X1xx series based chipset mobo, and then retire my Rampage III to Home Server duties.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't know if I'll ever go for enthusiast components from here on out. I don't do anything serious on my computer so it's not necessary for me to get that level of computing power. Then again, I have yet to pay full price for any of my processors or motherboards. I bought my X48 motherboard off eBay and my Sabertooth open box off Newegg; I bought my Q6600 secondhand, found my Q9450 on craigslist, bought my i7-930 for about $130 off and nabbed my X5670 for $100 (probably the least I paid for a processor LOL). I guess I made up for that by spending around $450 on my RAM.

I plan on getting LASIK next year so I'm only making small upgrades here and there on my current setup. My biggest need is a new monitor. I don't _need_ a new video card since my HD 5870 can handle everything I play well enough, but I'd really like one just so I won't have to worry about it again until DX13 or DX14 is a thing. I should also consider replacing my PSU since I've had it for about six and a half years and it's out of warranty. Oh, and I'm replacing my NZXT Tempest with a Phanteks Enthoo Pro.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't know if I'll ever go for enthusiast components from here on out. I don't do anything serious on my computer so it's not necessary for me to get that level of computing power.


You know that has also crossed my mind as well. Chances are it will probably be too expensive anyway for some of us. A decent Z170 based motherboard and Skylake Quad will probably be plenty imo.

I was thinking that my Rampage maybe stupid to keep as a Home Server with them going for so much. Maybe put it on ebay for a fair price of say $250 and use that to get a Server board and more storage space. I don't know, I'm torn...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> You know that has also crossed my mind as well. Chances are it will probably be too expensive anyway for some of us. A decent Z170 based motherboard and Skylake Quad will probably be plenty imo.
> 
> I was thinking that my Rampage maybe stupid to keep as a Home Server with them going for so much. Maybe put it on ebay for a fair price of say $250 and use that to get a Server board and more storage space. I don't know, I'm torn...


Might be a good way to get some money for that dual socket LGA1366 + X5690 setup you are thinking about


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Might be a good way to get some money for that dual socket LGA1366 + X5690 setup you are thinking about


There is only one dual socket that I would be willing to have, an SR-2, lol and that is overkill for my use, for myself anyway. But for my home server I only need a single socket setup to replace my aging Q6600.


----------



## bill1024

Some food for thought.
I know we all like Intel x56xx CPUs here. But AMD 16 core socket G34 CPUs 6272 are just over 100 and dual CPU boards are not much more.
Even the 12 core CPUs can be had for 35$ the 6172 are a great deal Either way, a 24 or 32 core server for not a whole lot of $$
The 62xx has the AVX instructions and with some AMD software you can do a mild overclock on the 62xx CPUs with out a modded bios.
The 8 core 62xx series at over 3ghz are cheap too, for a 16 core rig.
For a home server or even a BOINC rig, they make a very powerful system. My AMD servers perform as well as my Intel systems and seem to be as reliable,


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Some food for thought.
> I know we all like Intel x56xx CPUs here. But AMD 16 core socket G34 CPUs 6272 are just over 100 and dual CPU boards are not much more.
> Even the 12 core CPUs can be had for 35$ the 6172 are a great deal Either way, a 24 or 32 core server for not a whole lot of $$
> The 62xx has the AVX instructions and with some AMD software you can do a mild overclock on the 62xx CPUs with out a modded bios.
> The 8 core 62xx series at over 3ghz are cheap too, for a 16 core rig.
> For a home server or even a BOINC rig, they make a very powerful system. My AMD servers perform as well as my Intel systems and seem to be as reliable,


I am an idiot because i have an SR2 with dual xeons and all i do is game and web surfing. I dont have a server yet anyways but i dont really need one. I don't think gaming on the opterons would work out well, however i almost was tempted to do it for fun a little while back. I decided to keep part of my sanity for now. I am also saving for 390x if it looks awesome and cost reasonable.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> I am an idiot because i have an SR2 with dual xeons and all i do is game and web surfing. I dont have a server yet anyways but i dont really need one. I don't think gaming on the opterons would work out well, however i almost was tempted to do it for fun a little while back. I decided to keep part of my sanity for now. I am also saving for 390x if it looks awesome and cost reasonable.


It must be a man thing,
I have a 93 SVT Mustang Cobra and well... Had to have "more power"
Rebuild 30 over to 306, FRPP aluminum GT40X heads, E cam, forged internals, 3:73 gears, 255LPH fuel pump, subframe connectors, FRPP ceramic coated shorty headers, BBK x pipe, cat back exhaust.
Then that still was not enough "power" so I put in ProM 70mm mass air meter, 42# injectors, Vortech supercharger and a Moats Quarter Horse chip to tune the car with my laptop computer.

Problem is I only drive it to church on Sunday and to go get groceries., Speed limit is 30mph here in town!!!!


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> It must be a man thing,
> I have a 93 SVT Mustang Cobra and well... Had to have "more power"
> Rebuild 30 over to 306, FRPP aluminum GT40X heads, E cam, forged internals, 3:73 gears, 255LPH fuel pump, subframe connectors, FRPP ceramic coated shorty headers, BBK x pipe, cat back exhaust.
> Then that still was not enough "power" so I put in ProM 70mm mass air meter, 42# injectors, Vortech supercharger and a Moats Quarter Horse chip to tune the car with my laptop computer.
> 
> Problem is I only drive it to church on Sunday and to go get groceries., Speed limit is 30mph here in town!!!!


Hahaha, thats epic to say the least. At least if need be you can get the cold items back faster to the fridge!

On a side note, i tested some Gflops on IBT without HT and the speeds seem okay. I just have to obtain another WB for my second cpu because one is on air and the other is water cooled. so i dint want to run long durations as i am hitting 80C on the air cooled cpu


----------



## bill1024

Good thing about the car is If I ever need to send out smoke signals I can.









I have to see if they have IBT for Linux or is it just for windows? I would like to see what my AMD servers do.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

IBT is just for Windows, but maybe it will work under Wine?

For GUI "lbench" will work, but not sure how you can compare the results to an IBT run.

For command line "stress" will work. I assume you install it via apt-get if on a debian based distro. Its built for stress testing multi-threaded servers too. Google should have more info on both.


----------



## bill1024

I thought about wine, but can it see all 4 processors and 48 cores? I doubt it.
Even win7 pro can not see 4 processors. You have to use a server version of windows.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I tried pushing my overclock a little bit further. Unfortunately, ambient temperatures have risen with the heat that finally reached us in Texas. Looks like I'll have to settle for my current 4.32GHz.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I don't think any X58 chipset based motherboard will work Registered RAM.


That's what I thought. But someone on anandtech claim they got a P6T working with registered ecc. I tried on my ud5 and it was no go. So just really curious.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> That's what I thought. But someone on anandtech claim they got a P6T working with registered ecc. I tried on my ud5 and it was no go. So just really curious.


Unbuffered ECC, yes

Registered ECC, no.

I tried haha, I have a 12gb ECC reg kit and a p6t deluxe, and a gigabyte board, and that's a no go...

I'll sell it for cheap or trade, or find a supermicro board on that's cheap.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> You know you have been away to long when you come back say hello and no one says hi back!


Hi Bradford! Good to see you back online and I hope things keep improving for you.









I leave this thread for a week and suddenly there are 100 new posts.









I've been getting the upgrade itch... considering 4790K but I don't think I can leave 6C/12T, even if I don't use it.







I would like to get a second 290X though, does anyone have any new/additional info on 290/290X Crossfire on these boards? I think the latest info is that it doesn't work on boards with an NF200 chip?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Welp, I got impatient waiting for a good deal on an Enthoo Pro that I splurged on the Newegg shell shocker deal on the Fractal Design Define R4. I did my research to make sure my Nepton 140XL would fit. I also decided to snag a modular power supply with it: a factory refurbished AX750. Probably not the best idea to buy a refurbished power supply, but I've had pretty good luck with refurbished products. Just need to find a good deal on a BenQ XL2430T and my upgrade itch will be sated.


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I would like to get a second 290X though, does anyone have any new/additional info on 290/290X Crossfire on these boards? I think the latest info is that it doesn't work on boards with an NF200 chip?


This is pretty much exactly what I heard as well. So long as you have a mobo without the NF200 chip you should be fine. You'll want to make sure both cards are in 16x slots too, not a 8x because they use the PCIe bus to communicate.


----------



## kckyle

who knew the nf200 chip would end up being a downfall









ironic how they were the main selling point for evga when classified was launched


----------



## DividebyZERO

Not sure i follow, if your able to use a 290x now without issues why would a second one not work? I did have issues with mine, but it was the primary gpu that ekpt causing BSOD's. So i was able to remedy it by using PT1 bios on my main Ref gpu. I wouldn't recommend it but not sure i had the same issues as your asking.


----------



## kckyle

cause 290(x) doesn't use a traditional sli cf bridge, they talk to each other through the pcie lanes, which could potentially mean trouble with the nf200's compatibility.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Crossfire worked for me on EVGA E762 4 way SLI board. Currently works as well on this SR2 in quad fire and less.
Maybe there is compatbility issues for some, as i had to use PT1 bios on my primary GPU but it can work and work well.

Tomb Raider - Benchmark.
[email protected] - 4 x 290X in 4way CF
*Triple 4k in Eyefinity @ 11520x2160* - Ultimate preset minus FXAA



Stock GPU: MAX:62.3 MIN:29.1 *AVG:53.9*


OC gpu @ 1175/1575 MAX:73.9 MIN:40 *AVG:63.9*


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I can't imagine what Lara Croft looks like in that resolution.


----------



## Davyboy

Holy smoke, triple 4k screen setup that's nuts man!

Do your monitors only do 30Hz @ 3840x2160?


----------



## jetpak12

Thanks for the input guys. I found a thread on [H] where some people were discussing the issue and the OP of that thread said his MSI board didn't have the NF200 and was having issues, so maytbe its a problem with X58s _without_ the NF200?

Anyways thanks again. I'll probably get a second card soon regardless, and if it doesn't work then I'll move to Z97.

@DividebyZERO: Wow, that is a killer setup, thanks for sharing. Truly a system worthy of four 290Xs! And it makes my old 1080p eyefinity setup pale in comparison.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Yeah I am on hdmi 1.4 so 4k is limited to 30hz for me right now. I normally game 1080x3 120hz in action/fps games. I think its amazing pcie 2.0 still holds up even in triple4k though. I wish I had either 3xx AMD gpus or titan x to play with but im waiting on AMD.



at least dual xeons have some use during gaming - I still love socket 1366/x58


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I'm waiting on 300 series GPUs as well. If I had to buy a graphics card right now, it would be a GTX 970. I have a feeling the R9 380X will be what I'm looking for in a video card.


----------



## kckyle

i'm not even gonna bother to get 2 more 4k til i know there are cards out there that can do more than 50fps the 390x is gonna be interesting


----------



## chessmyantidrug

It will be indeed. Unfortunately it will be out of my price range and well beyond my needs. I don't know if I'll ever game beyond 1080p. I mostly play League of Legends and a higher resolution would probably make me worse than I already am.


----------



## marcchep

I am really looking forward to the R9 390 or R9 390X, but it really depends on the price, or I might go for a second R9 290.


----------



## sultanofswing

I finally got my X5675 in today. Seem's This ASRock X58 Extreme 3 Does not like to overclock much past 4.2ghz. I can run 4.2ghz all day long but anything higher than that I have issues.

200x20 is perfect at 1.25 Vcore- If I push to 204 Bclk the board refuses to post no matter what the voltage to the CPU is.
185x23 is perfect at 1.300 Vcore-If I push to 191 Bclk the board refuses to post no matter what the CPU voltage is(tried 1.4 and even auto)

I can get into windows at 185x23 and use software to get too 191x23 for 4.4ghz without issues but setting this in BIOS causes a No post with a Post Code d0 for CPU configuration.

I was able to get it to do this but it will not post from a restart.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

What is your Uncore set to? On my X5650, if I go above 3000Mhz on the Uncore I need to increase the uncore/vtt voltage to 1.25V, and at 3200Mhz 1.30V.

You might also be reaching your bclk limit, have you tried increasing the NB voltage? I needed 1.2V to go above 214 on both motherboards I tried.


----------



## sultanofswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> What is your Uncore set to? On my X5650, if I go above 3000Mhz on the Uncore I need to increase the uncore/vtt voltage to 1.25V, and at 3200Mhz 1.30V.
> 
> You might also be reaching your bclk limit, have you tried increasing the NB voltage? I needed 1.2V to go above 214 on both motherboards I tried.


My voltages as listed currently

Vcore-1.34375(1.336 in Winblows)
IOH CSI Voltage-1.16
VTT offset-1.410
IOH Voltage 1.110
CPU PLL-1.90

Right now my ram is at 1880mhz and the uncore speed is double that at 3760

I've tried dropping the ram down to a slower speed with a slower Uncore without luck.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Your VTT is far too high. Do not exceed 1.35V unless you're trying to kill your processor.

Can you use the 25x multiplier? If so, start at 25x170 and increase BCLK in increments of two. You should be able to achieve a similar overclock with less voltage using a higher multi and lower base clock.

You can try dropping the uncore ratio slightly. Uncore-to-RAM doesn't need to be 2:1. Depending on how much you decrease the ratio, you might have to loosen round trip latency. I really only recommend doing this if your uncore is approaching 4000MHz.


----------



## sultanofswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Your VTT is far too high. Do not exceed 1.35V unless you're trying to kill your processor.
> 
> Can you use the 25x multiplier? If so, start at 25x170 and increase BCLK in increments of two. You should be able to achieve a similar overclock with less voltage using a higher multi and lower base clock.
> 
> You can try dropping the uncore ratio slightly. Uncore-to-RAM doesn't need to be 2:1. Depending on how much you decrease the ratio, you might have to loosen round trip latency. I really only recommend doing this if your uncore is approaching 4000MHz.


I lowered the VTT down to 1.35, I am playing with it more today. Trying your suggestion on 170x25.

OK, so lowering the VTT voltage to 1.35 causes Intel Burn test to fail around pass 4, When I go back to 1.410 IBT will pass 10 passes.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Having VTT over 1.35V will kill your processor so I guess as long as you're stable stay with it?


----------



## sultanofswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Having VTT over 1.35V will kill your processor so I guess as long as you're stable stay with it?


Yea, I don't like it. I put all settings back to stock values, Going to do some more testing today later and try for a more mild overclock with less voltage.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Did you find your maximum BCLK and can your RAM handle the speed and timings you have set? Because those two things require VTT more than CPU overclock; that will depend more on core voltage. Another reason you want to use the highest multiplier possible is to keep VTT down.

For example, I can run 20x215 for 4.3GHz fairly easily, but I have to max out VTT at 1.35V as well as requiring more core voltage than my current 24x180. My VTT is also set to 1.325V even though I'm running my RAM at 1800MHz compared to 1720MHz with the 215 BCLK. Granted my timings are slightly looser at 1800MHz, but voltages are lower all around.


----------



## bill1024

What timings are your sticks rated for and what are you running them at?
Sometimes just relaxing them a little can clear up some problems.
How many sticks are you running, 2,4,6?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Having VTT over 1.35V will kill your processor so I guess as long as you're stable stay with it?


Yup my friend burned a X5680 that way... trust me its something you don't want to find out the hard way...
Well he's also the kind of dumbdumb who plays russian roulette with 5 bullets so I guess when you're french yolo


----------



## kckyle

^ u Quebecois lol


----------



## Bradford1040

Okay since it has been a long time I can't remember what is a high voltage for the X5660 Xeon lol, I know the 1.25 volts(oops 1.35 edit) I am at is okay but can not remember for the life of me the highest safe volt, I am on water cooling FYI so heat is not my factor but volts are as I don't want to start bleeding power problems over time, I got at least one more year with X58 before I can up my rig to X99


----------



## sultanofswing

The ram is rated at 1866mhz. 2 4gb sticks.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ^ u Quebecois lol


I was born in France to a french father and an Ontarian mother from Toronto, I live in Montreal since we moved to Canada when I was 8


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Okay since it has been a long time I can't remember what is a high voltage for the X5660 Xeon lol, I know the 1.25 volts I am at is okay but can not remember for the life of me the highest safe volt, I am on water cooling FYI so heat is not my factor but volts are as I don't want to start bleeding power problems over time, I got at least one more year with X58 before I can up my rig to X99


QPI/Vtt 1.35v

CPU Core 1.35v

Personally, I don't see an issue going above the cpu value as long as you have a good cooling solution. No doubt this post will be followed with one telling me how wrong I am.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> QPI/Vtt 1.35v
> 
> CPU Core 1.35v
> 
> Personally, I don't see an issue going above the cpu value as long as you have a good cooling solution. No doubt this post will be followed with one telling me how wrong I am.


Depends how high above you are talking about


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I thought the maximum for core voltage was 1.45V. My temperatures start to get out of control if I go north of 1.35V so I haven't pushed it any farther than that.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Okay since it has been a long time I can't remember what is a high voltage for the X5660 Xeon lol, I know the 1.25 volts I am at is okay but can not remember for the life of me the highest safe volt, I am on water cooling FYI so heat is not my factor but volts are as I don't want to start bleeding power problems over time, I got at least one more year with X58 before I can up my rig to X99
> 
> 
> 
> QPI/Vtt 1.35v
> 
> CPU Core 1.35v
> 
> Personally, I don't see an issue going above the cpu value as long as you have a good cooling solution. No doubt this post will be followed with one telling me how wrong I am.
Click to expand...

Isn't that always the case~ lol Someone always knows more than someone else! But I knew 1.35 core I think I pushed mine to 1.45 once or twice but not long term

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> QPI/Vtt 1.35v
> 
> CPU Core 1.35v
> 
> Personally, I don't see an issue going above the cpu value as long as you have a good cooling solution. No doubt this post will be followed with one telling me how wrong I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends how high above you are talking about
Click to expand...

I am thinking 1.4~.45 as long as I keep the temps below 75c on the t-case right? I am running Linux right now but want to play a few games like Arma3 and such so Windows is going on again (dual boot anyway) But I want no issues with cpu lag on Watchdogs and I think another game both required high CPU usage if I can remember right! I am at 4.3ghz right now at 1.34 auto voltage just was out of the OC'ing game so long I forgot the limit I can push the volts is all


----------



## Bradford1040

Been running Prime in Linux for hours at 4.3ghz 1.34 with top t-case temps at 70c and core temps at 55c


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Isn't that always the case~ lol Someone always knows more than someone else! But I knew 1.35 core I think I pushed mine to 1.45 once or twice but not long term
> I am thinking 1.4~.45 as long as I keep the temps below 75c on the t-case right? I am running Linux right now but want to play a few games like Arma3 and such so Windows is going on again (dual boot anyway) But I want no issues with cpu lag on Watchdogs and I think another game both required high CPU usage if I can remember right! I am at 4.3ghz right now at 1.34 auto voltage just was out of the OC'ing game so long I forgot the limit I can push the volts is all


1.375 is fine i think never went higher though


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> 1.375 is fine i think never went higher though


do u actually notice any differences for every day task between the haswell and the x58?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> 1.375 is fine i think never went higher though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do u actually notice any differences for every day task between the haswell and the x58?
Click to expand...

I know the synthetic benches show a difference! I still blow away the 1090T six core AMD and 8350 Piledriver systems in real word everyday stuff including games! I haven't got an X99 yet myself but I know in my case it would help with 8 cores vs 6 and twice the transistors! The 5960X on the Workstation board ASUS X99-E WS is my goal!


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> do u actually notice any differences for every day task between the haswell and the x58?


yeah but might be the whole platform that's making it faster
i mean chipset, ram, sata3, cpu


----------



## chessmyantidrug

A newer platform will be overall faster/better/(insert superlative here) it's just a matter of how much you can take advantage of the improvements. I won't really feel a need to improve until I get a video card that is limited by my motherboard. It's really all about your needs and your budget. If a newer system fits your needs better at a reasonable budget, then making the switch probably makes sense.


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> A newer platform will be overall faster/better/(insert superlative here) it's just a matter of how much you can take advantage of the improvements. I won't really feel a need to improve until I get a video card that is limited by my motherboard. It's really all about your needs and your budget. If a newer system fits your needs better at a reasonable budget, then making the switch probably makes sense.


You'll still be waiting a while for your mobo to limit a video card. I'm running 2 GTX 970s and the second one is on a PCIe x8 slot, or rather a x16 that's running at x8 because I have other slots populated, and I still am getting very nearly twice the performance with the second card installed. I ran the tests when I first got them, Heaven, Valley, 3dMark....the typical lot. So even with the bus holding it back, the card is still performing.

Probably at least another year before you have to worry about it. Longer if you don't play the latest and greatest games all the time.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

So the X5690 arrived. It's an engineering sample, but still works in my motherboard. x26 multiplier without turbo, x27 on all cores with turbo









No overclocking yet. Figured I would make sure everything is stable before hand.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> So the X5690 arrived. It's an engineering sample, but still works in my motherboard. x26 multiplier without turbo, x27 on all cores with turbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No overclocking yet. Figured I would make sure everything is stable before hand.


how much did you pay for this thing?

also, doesnt the ES have an unlocked multi?


----------



## Quantium40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> how much did you pay for this thing?
> 
> also, doesnt the ES have an unlocked multi?


I'm willing to bet this ES model is the same stepping as the production chips, otherwise he is using a custom BIOS.

Also, there are no dual qpi enabled 1366 chips that are unlocked except for one extremely rare A0 ES model. I don't even remember which one, but it is practically nonexistent.

I am interested to see if there is any benefit to max OC with a x5690 vs an x5675, although results could be biased by getting lucky chips.

EDIT: just remembered it is model Q3E2.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> how much did you pay for this thing?
> 
> also, doesnt the ES have an unlocked multi?


Nope they dont have unlocked multiplier


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> how much did you pay for this thing?
> 
> also, doesnt the ES have an unlocked multi?


As stated before I got it for $105. I saw it within the same hour as it was posted and grabbed it before anyone else could. It was a real lucky buy.

The multiplier is still locked, but being able to go up to x27 on all cores with the turbo feature, there's really no need to have it unlocked any higher, at least for a day to day overclock. I did notice my BIOS gave me more RAM divider options, however I still can only boot up to 1333 without increasing the BCLK.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Hi everyone... Im just new here and really interested with xeon on my asus r3e. The thing is... I dont know if my mobo is dead or is it my i7 960. I really wanna buy the w3690 on ebay. I got qled stock on cpu only. No beeps no boot/post. H80i fan running and i tried flashing bios it flashed. I can shutdown pressing power button or start in a few seconds. But still qled on cpu whenever i switch it on. Last time it work was last saturday. I OC before to 4.2ghz. Sorry for the long post but if my cpu is dead it's a good thing i will be able to buy xeon. If mobo then it's unlucky me


----------



## freakb18c1

its probably the motherboard. it's REALLY hard to blow up a 1366 chip. Unless you're trying to kill it on purpose.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

First stage is denial i guess...







) but the one who sold it to me before said that the cpu has thermal damage but can still work which is true...i was able to use it and play games and oc it but this time i dont know which one is the problem but i guess i need to accept it's my mobo if no other way to test everything.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The best way to test it is find a cheap LGA 1366 processor on eBay. There's a slim chance you receive a bad chance advertised as good, but that small investment would help you diagnose the problem. Maybe someone has a cheaper troubleshooting method in mind.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> The best way to test it is find a cheap LGA 1366 processor on eBay. There's a slim chance you receive a bad chance advertised as good, but that small investment would help you diagnose the problem. Maybe someone has a cheaper troubleshooting method in mind.


How about this one? Can i buy this to test? QTY 1x INTEL Dual-Cores CPU E5502 1.86GHZ/4MB 4.80T/s QPI LGA1366 SLBEZ

If yes i will buy it tomorrow to check this week if it will work


----------



## chessmyantidrug

It should work. I don't see why it wouldn't.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> It should work. I don't see why it wouldn't.


I'll try a cheapo cpu first. Hope it will work. Coz if it works...surely i will buy the w3690. I was able to use my gtx970 for only a day on my motherboard and i7 960.

By the way i bought my asus r3e for around 95usd if converted here in UAE.







with the i7 960.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> I'll try a cheapo cpu first. Hope it will work. Coz if it works...surely i will buy the w3690. I was able to use my gtx970 for only a day on my motherboard and i7 960.
> 
> By the way i bought my asus r3e for around 95usd if converted here in UAE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the i7 960.


wow thats a good deal, r3e is like 300 bucks here


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> wow thats a good deal, r3e is like 300 bucks here


yes it was really a good deal. that's why i cannot accept it's dead. XD i bought an i7 920 first to check since it's faster if i buy it here in dubai.
if everything works...HELLO XEON







) i will buy the xeon w3690 asap. or if there is better/cheaper six core xeon


----------



## GermanyChris

If you're going to OC going with the 130w processor just seems silly. Looking at the OC's here the mid-range 90w processors seem to be doing quite well.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> If you're going to OC going with the 130w processor just seems silly. Looking at the OC's here the mid-range 90w processors seem to be doing quite well.


what is your OC using your xeon? i checked your hack pro and you are using Intel Xeon X5675. im gonna check that.









thanks... i still need to wait for the 920 to check my mobo.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Between X5600 Xeons, the 90W will draw the same amount of power at the same voltage and frequency as the 130W.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> If you're going to OC going with the 130w processor just seems silly. Looking at the OC's here the mid-range 90w processors seem to be doing quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> what is your OC using your xeon? i checked your hack pro and you are using Intel Xeon X5675. im gonna check that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks... i still need to wait for the 920 to check my mobo.
Click to expand...

No OC.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I need to do a hard vdroop mod on this evga board. The more load the CPU puts on the board, the larger the vdroop. Currently I have the X5690 running at 4.3Ghz with 1.3V set in the bios, 1.27V under load in CPUz. Haven't poked it with my multi-meter yet. I had the same issues with the X5650, needing 1.5V in the bios just to hold 1.43V under load. Vdroop is set to disabled in the BIOS, I don't even want to know what it would be if it was set to enabled...

I am able to go up to 4.15Ghz on stock voltage though, about 1.22V.

Edit: VRMs are at 60C under full load, CPU is about 50C.


----------



## DR4G00N

I'm really liking my E762, glad I bought it. Voltage regulation is superb, I have vcore set to 1.35v in the bios and my multimeter reads exactly 1.350v under load.
VTT is also very good, I have 1.275v set in the bios and my multimeter reads 1.274v

The dual NF200 chips make the NB run hot as hell though, even with a 70mm fan on it.









71c (core temps) is perfectly fine right?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> If you're going to OC going with the 130w processor just seems silly. Looking at the OC's here the mid-range 90w processors seem to be doing quite well.


Why is overclocking a 130W TDP processor "silly"? I'm sure most of the Xeon owners were overclocking a 130W TDP i7 before dropping in one of these Xeons. Also, the W3680 and W3690 are unlocked on some motherboards.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I'm really liking my E762, glad I bought it. Voltage regulation is superb, I have vcore set to 1.35v in the bios and my multimeter reads exactly 1.350v under load.
> VTT is also very good, I have 1.275v set in the bios and my multimeter reads 1.274v
> 
> The dual NF200 chips make the NB run hot as hell though, even with a 70mm fan on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 71c (core temps) is perfectly fine right?


Have you reapplied thermal paste to the heat sink at all? I don't know the exact specs, but 71C should be fine if it that's as high as it goes.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Have you reapplied thermal paste to the heat sink at all? I don't know the exact specs, but 71C should be fine if it that's as high as it goes.


Yeah, I replaced the thermal paste after I was done soldering the board. It's mostly from my gpu's putting out so much heat into the case and having weak exhaust fans.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> If you're going to OC going with the 130w processor just seems silly. Looking at the OC's here the mid-range 90w processors seem to be doing quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is overclocking a 130W TDP processor "silly"? I'm sure most of the Xeon owners were overclocking a 130W TDP i7 before dropping in one of these Xeons. Also, the W3680 and W3690 are unlocked on some motherboards.
Click to expand...

The 50 to 70 percent extra buy in price. If they/it are going to remain stock then the value is there if not then buy the mid range 90w


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> The 50 to 70 percent extra buy in price. If they/it are going to remain stock then the value is there if not then buy the mid range 90w


The value in the W3680 and W3690 would be the unlocked multiplier. And anything is worth what someone else is willing to pay. I'm not going to judge anyone for wanting to spend more money on a better component as long as the price is right for them.


----------



## sultanofswing

Think I am going to call this final for a bit, Temp in my room is 22c. I am going to let this settle in for a few days of normal use and gaming and see how it does. After that I am going to start lowering Vcore 1 step at a time until failure.

This was just running the standard test, I ran Prime with small FFt's for about an hour before running IBT. Prime was fine for an hour but IBT on standard failed within 40 seconds. My QPI speed was running at 3700mhz and as soon as I dropped that down IBT passed without an issue.

Voltage in bios is 1.31250, In windows it's 1.296 under full load and 1.304 at idle.

I am currently running the VTT at 1.340, the Ram is XMP'd at 933mhz(DDR3 1866) So I seem to need a little more VTT.


----------



## Dotachin

So now that nvme drives are coming out (which seems won't work on our plattform), do you guys think the G Skill Phoenix Blade will come down to $350ish??


----------



## kckyle

is that 100 percent accurate? nvme won't work with x58?


----------



## Dotachin

Well not 100% but we would need modded bios and a pcie 2.0 x8 version


----------



## kckyle

i have 5 pcie 2.0 x16 slots so thats covered, now this modded bios ur talking about... tell me more.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i have 5 pcie 2.0 x16 slots so thats covered, now this modded bios ur talking about... tell me more.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1546154/cb-intel-750-ssds-datasheet-leaked/50_50#post_23748854

Edit to expand:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waro*
> 
> I don't understand why thessdreview is writing: _"In order to install the OS onto it we first went into the UEFI and disabled CSM support and booted off our install media via the "UEFI: " option."_ I thought you can choose the SSD when installing Windows and that's it. In my BIOS there is no option called CSM (or I didn't see it).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> There's an NVMe BIOS update for most motherboards which is meant to avoid that step I believe. I know it worked with the X99 Sabertooth.
> 
> In addition, most Z97 boards like the ASRock Z97 Extreme6 SSDReview used will face some PCI-E bandwidth limitations when the 750 Series is installed.


As for the pcie slots. I meant all nvme drives (this far) will have x4 (3.0) phisical lanes, thus installing them in a x8 2.0 slot won't work.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

That doesn't make sense to me. You can install a PCIe 3.0 x16 card, like a GTX 970, into a PCIe 2.0 slot, like the ones in these X58 motherboards.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> That doesn't make sense to me. You can install a PCIe 3.0 x16 card, like a GTX 970, into a PCIe 2.0 slot, like the ones in these X58 motherboards.


Yes, because x16 and x8 devices have the same connector length. The x4 slot is shorter. (maybe I'm wrong?)

edit: te be clear, shoould a pci-e 3.0 x8 drive come out, it would work.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> is that 100 percent accurate? nvme won't work with x58?


That is 100% correct with ANY system that does not contain the code to understand what and how to use NVMe. Just like IDE, AHCI, RAID and SCSI devices, the legacy BIOS needs to contain code in order to "SEE" and "Understand" what it is (Storage Device) how to use and present it to the system. Without your BIOS being written to contain some sort of instruction set to understand what it is, as far as the computer is concerned nothing is there.

Remove the code for IDE, AHCI or RAID, and all your PCIe storage devices, including anything connected to your SATA ports will instantly vanish as well. However, just like installing the latest Intel OROM into your bios, I see no reason why we can't learn to mod the latest NVMe code directly into our chosen BIOS files as well. Unless perhaps the NVMe spec requires UEFI to be present on the system for which it is installed, and if it does then that sucks.... lol


----------



## Dotachin

Let's just hope windows 10 doesn't require UEFI aswell by release. Fix it Microsoft.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Yes, because x16 and x8 devices have the same connector length. The x4 slot is shorter. (maybe I'm wrong?)
> 
> edit: te be clear, shoould a pci-e 3.0 x8 drive come out, it would work.


A PCIe card of any length can fit into a PCIe x16 slot.


----------



## Dotachin

Yes, but if it only uses 1/4th the slots connectors, it won't run faster than x4 speed regardless of revision (2.0 or 3.0).


----------



## sultanofswing

Hate to break the topic here but Which board would be the better overclocker, The Gigabyte GA-X58-UD3R Rev 2/ The UD5 or the Asus P6t Deluxe V2?

Need one that will overclock pretty decent.


----------



## Dotachin

General opinion is go for Gigabyte it seems. I have an Asus and it's ok (214bck).


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Yes, but if it only uses 1/4th the slots connectors, it won't run faster than x4 speed regardless of revision (2.0 or 3.0).


I don't see how that's any different than putting it in a PCIe x4 slot. Either way you're using four lanes.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't see how that's any different than putting it in a PCIe x4 slot. Either way you're using four lanes.


Indeed, there is no difference plugging it in either a x8 or a x4 slot, it will behave as if plugged in a x4 slot because of its physical connectors. Therefore plugging a 3.0 x4 device in a 2.0 x8 (or x16) slot won't do the trick (it will behave as in a 2.0 x4 slot). I'm sorry if my english sucks man


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Your English doesn't suck, I just don't understand how it won't work. I already presented my understanding with a PCIe 3.0 graphics card in a PCIe 2.0 slot.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Actually as far as I know, NVMe does not care how many PCIe lanes it has. NVMe is just another Software Interface" similar to AHCI or IDE. The PCIe rev may be important yes, but the amount of PCIe lanes has nothing to do with it. NVMe will work with SATA, SATAe, M.2, PCIe and maybe even USB devices, ANYTHING that has NAND on it, and of course anything that has a controller that supports NVMe. Remeber, NVMe is "software" so this software interface must be on both the storage device AND the computer that the storage device it is connected to. But the point is its just a Software Interface that reduces the latency of AHCI down to something more in line with how NAND works. AHCI was designed over 10 years ago with spinning platter disks in mind, but we now have SSD's using NAND. So they are just giving us another Software Interface made specifically for the low-latency characteristics of NAND. I have not read up on NVMe much, but I see no reason why it wont work on PCIe 1.0 in a x1 slot, UNLESS the spec calls for it to specifically require PCIe 3.0 or higher (which would be utterly stupid to purposely reduce your customer base). Again, its just a new software interface, intended to replace AHCI and specifically made for SSD type storage devices. This way, if you have a 6TB magnetic based HDD on your system you will continue to select AHCI in your BIOS, and when you connect a supporting SSD, ANY kind of SSD so long the SSD controller has support for NVMe, then you will select NVMe in your BIOS for that device and reap the benefits of a much lower latency interface.


----------



## Dotachin

It _would_ run, just bottlenecked. Why would manufacturers sepend money in a x4 plug if it runs at it's max speed in x1 (just as they didn't use a x16 connector since it runs fine with a x4)?

@chessmyantidrug
all gpus come with a x16 physical connector (either 3.0 or 2.0)


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

In layman terms...

Advanced Host Controller Interface (AHCI) VS Non-Volatile Memory Express (NVMe)

Quoted from an Anandtech article.
Quote:


> AHCI (Advanced Host Controller Interface) dates back to 2004 and was designed with hard drives in mind. While that doesn't rule out SSDs, AHCI is more optimized for high latency rotating media than low latency non-volatile storage. As a result AHCI can't take full advantage of SSDs and since the future is in non-volatile storage (like NAND and MRAM), the industry had to develop a software interface that abolishes the limits of AHCI. The result is NVMe, short for "Non-Volatile Memory Express".


----------



## chessmyantidrug

And to my knowledge, a PCIe 3.0 video card isn't bottlenecked by PCIe 2.0. I can see how a SSD can be bottlenecked, but I can't see the performance drop being to the point where it's worthless. It should still be faster than SATA.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> In layman terms...
> 
> Advanced Host Controller Interface (AHCI) VS Non-Volatile Memory Express (NVMe)
> 
> Quoted from an Anandtech article.


then everything non nvme would be ahci then?

If that is the case, ahci is hardly a bottleneck since this requires a x8 2.0 slot.

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> And to my knowledge, a PCIe 3.0 video card isn't bottlenecked by PCIe 2.0. I can see how a SSD can be bottlenecked, but I can't see the performance drop being to the point where it's worthless. It should still be faster than SATA.


gpus dont eat that much bandwith yet, no difference between 3.0 x8 (or 2.0 x16) and 3.0 x16. I think running an pcie ssd at half the bandwith (2.0 x4 instead of 3.0 x4) would impact performance, but maybe not.
edit 2: it would be faster than sata yes, but not faster than a 2.0 x8 pcie drive.


----------



## Bad Bimr

Hello all,

I think I might join this "club". Currently running a i7-920 in an Asus P6x58D Premium. Bought a new Asus Z87 Deluxe a while ago and a i7-4790K for it. Never got around to putting it together. Sold the 4790K (still have the Z87 MB) and think that I am going to drop a xeon in my X58 MB. Will I regret not just doing the 4790K over the xeon? As for the actual chip is there a "better" chip. 5650, 5660, 5670 or 5675. Found the 5650 for around $80 and the 5775 for $125, It the 5675 worth $45 more? Looking for an OC around 4.0 - 4.2 GHz on air. All help will be appreciated.

Thanks

BB


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> It _would_ run, just bottlenecked.


In terms of latency, All SSD's are and have always been bottlenecked on AHCI. They are increasing the bandwidth per lane, thus the amount of lanes is not really a factor here and in the future. In Small Form Factor PC's these will have small SSD's with tiny little micro mSATA or M.2 slots with only 1 or 2 lanes maximum per storage unity. If PCIe 4.0 or 5.0 etc is 4 or 5 times faster then PCIe 2.0 then the lane count simply no longer matters for consumers, it is the speed (I meant to say latency) of those lanes that matters which NVMe greatly reduces by its very nature. For us with full sized computers, sure they will be more then likely giving us x4, x8 and maybe even x16 PCIe adapters for NVMe based SSD's.

But the conversation had nothing to do with PCIe lanes as a spec requirement, and everything to do with NVMe software interface which does not care how many lanes it has, just like IDE does not care, AHCI does not care, SCSI and RAID does not care about the physical lanes. If I had a PCIe x16 SATA card with 20 ports on it, all 20 ports would still work because AHCI does not care, so something is going to be waiting, lol. Just like SuperMicro makes Motherboards with 20 SATA ports on it, all 20 ports work, but there will be a bottle neck when trying to run raid for sure LOL.

NVMe just reduces the latency per lane no matter what kind of PCIe it is. That is what it is being developed for, just to reduce the latency of the interfacing with SSD's. Thus PCIe 2.0 x4 is more like PCIe 3.0 x8 when using NVMe.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bad Bimr*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I think I might join this "club". Currently running a i7-920 in an Asus P6x58D Premium. Bought a new Asus Z87 Deluxe a while ago and a i7-4790K for it. Never got around to putting it together. Sold the 4790K (still have the Z87 MB) and think that I am going to drop a xeon in my X58 MB. Will I regret not just doing the 4790K over the xeon? As for the actual chip is there a "better" chip. 5650, 5660, 5670 or 5675. Found the 5650 for around $80 and the 5775 for $125, It the 5675 worth $45 more? Looking for an OC around 4.0 - 4.2 GHz on air. All help will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BB


It depends on your needs. If you need to take advantage of newer technology offered by a Z87 platform, then upgrading probably makes sense. If not, selling your Z87 board toward a Xeon isn't a bad move. Bear in mind you're not going to see some incredible performance boost going from 4C/8T to 6C/12T unless you're currently limited by your i7-920.

As for which is "better" just go with whatever processor you feel is worth the money you're paying. I personally waited until an X5670 or X5675 was around $100 as that was the maximum I cared to spend. The only advantage to getting a Xeon with a higher stock clock is more multipliers. Chances are your limit will be the same regardless of which CPU you end up getting, it will just be easier with an X5670 or X5675. For example, I wouldn't be able to run 24x180 with an X5650. I would have to run 22x196 to achieve a similar clock, which means I would have to run my RAM at 1568MHz and would probably require more voltage to support the higher base clock.

Decide how much you're willing to spend and just get the highest-binned part in your budget.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> In terms of latency, All SSD's are and have always been bottlenecked on AHCI. They are increasing the bandwidth per lane, thus the amount of lanes is not really a factor here and in the future. In Small Form Factor PC's these will have small SSD's with tiny little micro mSATA or M.2 slots with only 1 or 2 lanes maximum per storage unity. If PCIe 4.0 or 5.0 etc is 4 or 5 times faster then PCIe 2.0 then the lane count simply no longer matters for consumers, it is the speed of those lanes that matters which NVMe greatly reduces by its very nature. For us with full sized computers, sure they will be more then likely giving us x4, x8 and maybe even x16 PCIe adapters for NVMe based SSD's.
> 
> But the conversation had nothing to do with PCIe lanes as a spec requirement, and everything to do with NVMe software interface which does not care how many lanes it has, just like IDE does not care, AHCI does not care, SCSI and RAID does not care about the physical lanes. If I had a PCIe x16 SATA card with 20 ports on it, all 20 ports would still work because AHCI does not care, so something is going to be waiting, lol. Just like SuperMicro makes Motherboards with 20 SATA ports on it, all 20 ports work, but there will be a bottle neck when trying to run raid for sure LOL.
> 
> NVMe just reduces the latency per lane no matter what kind of PCIe it is. That is what it is being developed for, just to reduce the latency of the interfacing with SSD's. Thus PCIe 2.0 x4 is more like PCIe 3.0 x8 when using NVMe.


Oh I see. Didn't think about latency, I thought it was already very good on a pcie device regardless of controller.3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bad Bimr*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I think I might join this "club". Currently running a i7-920 in an Asus P6x58D Premium. Bought a new Asus Z87 Deluxe a while ago and a i7-4790K for it. Never got around to putting it together. Sold the 4790K (still have the Z87 MB) and think that I am going to drop a xeon in my X58 MB. Will I regret not just doing the 4790K over the xeon? As for the actual chip is there a "better" chip. 5650, 5660, 5670 or 5675. Found the 5650 for around $80 and the 5775 for $125, It the 5675 worth $45 more? Looking for an OC around 4.0 - 4.2 GHz on air. All help will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BB


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eebobb*
> 
> This is the highest I can get to is a little over 4.8 ghz but its not stable and it's hard enough getting 4.7 stable but 4.6 and under I have gotten stable. http://valid.x86.fr/sm11iv Here is a bunch of notepads of the settings I used on my asus p6x58d Premium with a xeon x5650
> 
> Xeonx56504Ghz.txt 1k .txt file
> 
> 
> 
> Xeonx56504.3Ghz.txt 1k .txt file
> 
> 
> Xeonx56504.4Ghz.txt 1k .txt file
> 
> 
> Xeonx56504.7Ghz.txt 1k .txt file
> 
> 
> Xeonx56504Ghz.txt 1k .txt file
> HMENT]ACHMENT]


There you can grab settings for your motherboard model. Eebobb is the man


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Oh I see. Didn't think about latency, I thought it was already very good on a pcie device regardless of controller.


Yeah, thats all it really is. They are just FINALLY giving us a software interface that greatly reduces the latency. We will not really see a benfit for spinning drives, but where NAND based devices are concerned we are in for an amazing treat. Even PCIe 2.0 x1 will become amazingly fast when using NVMe.Just wait until you see PCIe 4.0 and NVMe based SSD's... Start your droooling now...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't see how that's any different than putting it in a PCIe x4 slot. Either way you're using four lanes.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, there is no difference plugging it in either a x8 or a x4 slot, it will behave as if plugged in a x4 slot because of its physical connectors. Therefore plugging a 3.0 x4 device in a 2.0 x8 (or x16) slot won't do the trick (it will behave as in a 2.0 x4 slot). I'm sorry if my english sucks man
Click to expand...

Where are you getting this from? Never heard it before your post..


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Where are you getting this from? Never heard it before your post..


Physical x16 slot but 4 or 8x electrical


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Where are you getting this from? Never heard it before your post..


There was a thread about this subject but I can't find it. It wasn't long (around 20 posts I think), it just made sense to me.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1539769/is-pcie-forwards-compatible/0_50
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The device will run at the fastest speed the slot is capable of. However, the device will only be able to use it's full physical slot width to begin with. If the actual slot is x4 in physical size, then it can only ever get x4 electrical, and then whatever rate that x4 can manage and in your case it's x4 pcie 2.0, since the mb slot is only capable of pcie 2.0. In other words since the device is x4 (assuming physical x4) then the card cannot utilize the full bandwidth from an x16 slot because it doesn't have anymore physical width to it.


----------



## alancsalt

@tsm106 Is he misunderstanding what you meant tsm?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't see how that's any different than putting it in a PCIe x4 slot. Either way you're using four lanes.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, there is no difference plugging it in either a x8 or a x4 slot, it will behave as if plugged in a x4 slot because of its physical connectors. Therefore plugging a 3.0 x4 device in a 2.0 x8 (or x16) slot won't do the trick (it will behave as in a 2.0 x4 slot). I'm sorry if my english sucks man
Click to expand...

EDIT: nvm, i misunderstood - if you're starting off with a x4 card, then off course it can never run faster than x4.


----------



## Dotachin

haha looks I'm inquisitioned









edit: nevermind then


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> So now that nvme drives are coming out (which seems won't work on our plattform), do you guys think the G Skill Phoenix Blade will come down to $350ish??


I wanted to say something else about this question.

Even at $350, its still not worth it, except to maybe only us x58 users. But, imo those are not worth more than $250 at best now that Intel has introduced the 750. I'd rather spend the money on a 512GB Samsung 850 Pro, or two 256GB in RAID0. There is a massive reduction in latency when using the NVMe device, as apposed to using that raided PCIe card. Not only do you need to hand the OS drivers for it, you then need to wait for the BIOS to initialize it, then wait for the device to initialize itself since its using RAID on-board. It would take three, four, maybe five times longer just to get to the desktop when using that Phoenix Blade. However, once at the desktop it would probably feel every bit as fast, although the latency on those are still 65µs, and not the 2.5µs that NVMe brings to the table. No matter how you look at it, the Phoenix Blade just lost a LOT of its attractiveness. The price needs to be slashed in half at LEAST now.


----------



## kckyle

idk about this nvme or whatever its called but.. i'm happy with the speed of my ssd on sata 2 lol, the only foreseeable ssd i would buy right now is when 1tb ssd comes to 200 bucks range

with school work piling up and money needed else where, i don't think i'm gonna be able to build another computer for along time. maybe when i finish grad school and get a good job.


----------



## Dotachin

For $300 I would buy it. I can't realistically expect to get a modded bios for my board (p6x58d premium) it's either that or the awful marvell sata 3 ports which don't even run properly when blck is overclocked. I do expect huge price drops for it when the intel nvme drives hit the market. I can dig 6 more sec to load windows.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> For $300 I would buy it. I can't realistically expect to get a modded bios for my board (p6x58d premium) it's either that or the awful marvell sata 3 ports which don't even run properly when blck is overclocked. I do expect huge price drops for it when the intel nvme drives hit the market. I can dig 6 more sec to load windows.


You would think they would drop the price, but something tells me it won't be a huge slash. If you think about it, that Phoenix Blade card is a much more complex device. To be honest, I think we should wait a tad longer to see what competition Intel gets in the way of NVMe based SSD's. That should help bring down the costs even for these PCIe 2.0 SSD's. And yes I agree, realistically I don't see NVMe coming to our legacy BIOS setups, I mean I do see it happening but only in the 3rd party modding sector.


----------



## Dotachin

And even in 3rd party sector, only famous boards like the rampage would get it with some support. I just won't risk bricking my board, I need it until skylake-e. As for the price, I can only hope. It's not like they will keep manufacturing them so an end of life get rid of stock sale mayyy happen


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> You would think they would drop the price, but something tells me it won't be a huge slash. If you think about it, that Phoenix Blade card is a much more complex device. To be honest, I think we should wait a tad longer to see what competition Intel gets in the way of NVMe based SSD's. That should help bring down the costs even for these PCIe 2.0 SSD's. And yes I agree, realistically I don't see NVMe coming to our legacy BIOS setups, I mean I do see it happening but only in the 3rd party modding sector.


Nothing wrong with 3rd party mods. I'm running one myself, and it works flawlessly. But even in that case it might be hard for the modders to make it work. NVMe support only comes in UEFIs right now, so it might not be feasible to transpose it into a standard BIOS. I'm unfamiliar with the code differences between UEFI and a standard BIOS, or the challenges of modding either.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Is there any way to get UEFI on an X58 motherboard?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

So I fixed the vdroop on my motherboard. The 1.423v min is at idle, the 1.458v is at load. The mosfets aren't happy though, 86C. I just used a pencil. I'll use a variable resistor to dial it in so there's less fluctuation.


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> So I fixed the vdroop on my motherboard. The 1.423v min is at idle, the 1.458v is at load. The mosfets aren't happy though, 86C. I just used a pencil. I'll use a variable resistor to dial it in so there's less fluctuation.


You should water cool those VRMs.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> You should water cool those VRMs.


Yes, yes I should.









I think I'm just going to mount a 360 or 480 to the top of the case. I don't really have a good mounting point for anything above 120 inside it.


----------



## Poisoner

Or at least put a fan on them.


----------



## kckyle

this is why i prefer motherboards with rediculously large heatsinks









like the ud7


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Or at least put a fan on them.


There is a fan. You don't want to know what it was like without the fan. I think part of the problem is the chokes heat up and act as a heater for the rest of the parts in that area. I'm going to try to get some thick thermal pads so the waterblock can cool the mosfets and the chokes.


----------



## kckyle

its amazing how i look at z97 mobos and they don't have 1/2 of the heatpipes going about on their mobo compare to x58.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

In defense of Z97 boards, they would be the P55 to X99.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> In defense of Z97 boards, they would be the P55 to X99.


How does a Z97 + i7-4790K compare to my Rampage III Extreme + 4ghz Hexa-core Xeon? Lets assume I use 4 Samsung 840/850 Pro's in RAID0 on the RIIIE and 12GB of DDR3 1600. Now lets assume on the Z97 I use a NVMe SSD and the exact same DDR3 1600 ram, but 16GB instead.

Would the newer z97 with 4790K be smoother/snappier? Or would the everyday tasks feel exactly the same?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Off the top of my head, I'm not sure. The X99 is a direct descendent of the X58 while the Z97 is a descendent of the P55. Little point in comparing enthusiast systems to mainstream systems. It's not a direct comparison.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Off the top of my head, I'm not sure. The X99 is a direct descendent of the X58 while the Z97 is a descendent of the P55. Little point in comparing enthusiast systems to mainstream systems. It's not a direct comparison.


That thinking does not work here. I have Enthusiast systems from the mid 1990's, and obviously ANYTHING from today kicks its butt. I'm talking about performance and general feel, not hardware type/market type. My Liquid Nitrogen P4 from 15 years ago does not hold a candle stick to it, yet that was extreme Enthusiast level stuff.

Does a z97 based mobo feel faster at most tasks using a 4ghz 4790K? Performance levels can always be compared because something is either faster or it is not faster, that is the question.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> How does a Z97 + i7-4790K compare to my Rampage III Extreme + 4ghz Hexa-core Xeon? Lets assume I use 4 Samsung 840/850 Pro's in RAID0 on the RIIIE and 12GB of DDR3 1600. Now lets assume on the Z97 I use a NVMe SSD and the exact same DDR3 1600 ram, but 16GB instead.
> 
> Would the newer z97 with 4790K be smoother/snappier? Or would the everyday tasks feel exactly the same?


thats a good question. i'm deifnitely going mainsteam on the next build with matx. since i never use more than 2 pcie to begin with. i'll make the jump as soon as i feel the x58 xeon can't keep up anymore. but until thn i'm rocking this x58 til it dies lol


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I have no idea. I have no experience handling a Z97-based system. I have only used X48- and X58-based systems. I imagine mainstream systems have caught up to older enthusiast systems, but then you're comparing new average/above average stuff to old great stuff. Enthusiast systems will generally age better than mainstream counterparts, but that wasn't my original point.

I was saying it's a little silly to compare mainstream motherboards to enthusiast motherboards, even if the latter are older. It would make more sense to compare Z97 motherboards, their build quality and features, to P55 motherboards. I never made any mention of the performance from systems based on these chipsets, you did.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> thats a good question. i'm deifnitely going mainsteam on the next build with matx. since i never use more than 2 pcie to begin with. i'll make the jump as soon as i feel the x58 xeon can't keep up anymore. but until thn i'm rocking this x58 til it dies lol


Yeah, my thought is this. My RIIIE seems to sell at a high price everyday on ebay, like $350. The 4790K is only $320 and will probably come down in price. I am no longer an Ethusiast I dont think, and really just want newer technology, such as native USB 3.0 and this NVMe. If I wait until Skylake, which has been my plan all along I may lose the value of this RIIIE. My thinking is I might have a very hard time selling my RIIIE after Skylake releases. Skylake maybe the biggest release in 10 years, and if so then I know for fact it will be hard to sell my system for what I can get today.

So, again my thinking is this. If I sell both my RIIE and 4ghz Xeon now for something like $400, then use that to get a z97 and 4790K, use my current DDR3 ram, add another 4gb to fill all 4 slots. And then invest into NVMe when the time comes, maybe just maybe I will be just as happy if not much more happy then I am now.

It all depends on how Z97 and the 4790K treats me. I read reviews everyday from users with the 4790K and they are so damn happy and have no plans on moving onto Skylake, even though Skylake is probably going to be a massive leap in computing, with a massive cost to boot. I'm just trying to see any value in my current fantastic setup in the way of converting it into something newer with NVMe support, and not lose any performance in the process. If todays mainstream has the same level of performance or slightly greater level in performance then its better then my Enthusiast setup I have now.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I think the only advantage in going from X58 to Z97 will be native, or overall better, support for certain features like USB 3.0 SATA III, and whatever other bells and whistles come with today's new systems. Clock-for-clock, Haswell is better than Bloomfield. I doubt you would notice much difference in overall system performance between the two unless you ran benchmarks.

Since going to Z97 is more of a sidegrade, I'm simply waiting until mainstream offerings are actually an upgrade over my enthusiast system. If that doesn't happen with Skylake, then maybe Cannonlake. If performance gains aren't enough, then I may be forced to upgrade when I wasn't certain technologies which I can't get on my current system.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I think the only advantage in going from X58 to Z97 will be native, or overall better, support for certain features like USB 3.0 SATA III, and whatever other bells and whistles come with today's new systems. Clock-for-clock, Haswell is better than Bloomfield. I doubt you would notice much difference in overall system performance between the two unless you ran benchmarks.
> 
> Since going to Z97 is more of a sidegrade, I'm simply waiting until mainstream offerings are actually an upgrade over my enthusiast system. If that doesn't happen with Skylake, then maybe Cannonlake. If performance gains aren't enough, then I may be forced to upgrade when I wasn't certain technologies which I can't get on my current system.


I'm pretty sure that will happen with Skylake. But I am retired so maybe I will be completely happy with Haswell? And I'm not on Bloomfield at the moment, that is 45nm tech, I am on the Xeon x5650 which is 32nm Westmere-EP tech. Westmere-EP gave me a pretty noticeable speed bump over my Bloomfield i7-930. But I have had this Rampage III since it was first introduced and its just way to long since my last upgrade. From the early 90's to about 2009 I used to upgrade 2-3 times a year, and now I have not upgraded my system in over 5 years? Wow.

Anyway, yeah I know its a side grade, but that does not concern me much. I just don't want it to turn out to be a down-grade. So long I am not losing anything, I'm not losing transfer speeds, I'm not losing snappiness, I'm not losing browsing performance and not losing gaming performance or any other type of performance other than what can take advantage of the extra cores. So long it boots just as fast, or faster, shuts down just as fast or faster and does all the normal day-to-day computing tasks just as fast, that would be OK with me. If I get a good z97 board, and this is the most important part I'm sure, I have a feeling it would be every bit as wonderful as my x58.

The ONLY reason I am on a Xeon Hexa-Core Westmere-EP is because I no longer can afford major costly upgrades. This Xeon cost me $70 last summer and was a no brainer. But its still a very old platform. My only real concern is the loss of PCIe lanes and maybe Motherboard quality?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

My mistake. At least I was in the right ballpark with Bloomfield. I knew better, but I'm a little preoccupied with work.


----------



## spdaimon

I own both systems. the 4970K, "Battlemaster" in my sig, and the Xeon, "Zeus", both have SSDs. I use them for BOINC tasks, where the Xeon is slightly slower in tasks, it makes up in threads. As far as everyday, no I don't notice a difference, really.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> My mistake. At least I was in the right ballpark with Bloomfield. I knew better, but I'm a little preoccupied with work.


Yeah, lol not much difference other then a die shrink and two more cores. I hope someone finds a way to get NVMe into our legacy BIOS.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> That thinking does not work here. I have Enthusiast systems from the mid 1990's, and obviously ANYTHING from today kicks its butt. I'm talking about performance and general feel, not hardware type/market type. My Liquid Nitrogen P4 from 15 years ago does not hold a candle stick to it, yet that was extreme Enthusiast level stuff.
> 
> Does a z97 based mobo feel faster at most tasks using a 4ghz 4790K? Performance levels can always be compared because something is either faster or it is not faster, that is the question.


It actually does, mainly boot times and file transfers.

I put a z97 rig together for someone, didnt do anything heavy, just set up the computer and some every day stuff.

Also the UEFI is pretty convenient over the old school BIOS...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> It actually does, mainly boot times and file transfers.
> 
> I put a z97 rig together for someone, didnt do anything heavy, just set up the computer and some every day stuff.
> 
> Also the UEFI is pretty convenient over the old school BIOS...


Thank you Ultra-m-a-n,

So, you noticed a snappier feeling system over a hexa core Xeon? Stuff like app/program performance, browsing, file transfers etc all felt faster or snappier? I read a review from someone who replaced his i7-980 with the i7-4790K and he couldn't be any happier and was surprised at how much more snappy it felt over his 980 (which is essentially the same as this Xeon). I will be honest here, I am a sucker for anything that feels instant. I know this Hexa is powerful, but it was the beast 5 years ago. Now I think today's mainstream probably feels better than this Xeon does. I love this Xeon, and my system, but I am worried that NVMe will not make its way into my system, and I am also worried that my R3E may lose half its value once Skylake gets released, which will make it much harder for me to upgrade.

I want Skylake really really bad, but I have to be realistic and consider the fact that I may not need Skylake, in fact if I can get NVMe onto this R3E I think that is all I will need for a long time to come. That, and maybe a Titan X, hahaha.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

A system is worth whatever you're willing to pay for it. No one is going to judge you if you part out your X58 system for a Z97 one. I won't bother adopting NVMe early in its lifespan. I've never been one to switch quickly. It took me three years to buy everything for my X58 system.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Thank you Ultra-m-a-n,
> 
> So, you noticed a snappier feeling system over a hexa core Xeon? Stuff like app/program performance, browsing, file transfers etc all felt faster or snappier? I read a review from someone who replaced his i7-980 with the i7-4790K and he couldn't be any happier and was surprised at how much more snappy it felt over his 980 (which is essentially the same as this Xeon). I will be honest here, I am a sucker for anything that feels instant. I know this Hexa is powerful, but it was the beast 5 years ago. Now I think today's mainstream probably feels better than this Xeon does. I love this Xeon, and my system, but I am worried that NVMe will not make its way into my system, and I am also worried that my R3E may lose half its value once Skylake gets released, which will make it much harder for me to upgrade.
> 
> I want Skylake really really bad, but I have to be realistic and consider the fact that I may not need Skylake, in fact if I can get NVMe onto this R3E I think that is all I will need for a long time to come. That, and maybe a Titan X, hahaha.


Yeah it did, just for things like opening up programs and stuff, and when I would install stuff on to the SSD. I was doing a lot of windows updates, installing programs and drivers, and using chrome, general day to day stuff. It wasnt anything to write home about, it just felt faster to me. It might have been placebo, but I play with a lot of old and slow computers too so that might have skewed my perspective as well. If I were to guess what it was, I assume there is less latency from the storage disks from the chipset, and obviously there are higher read and write speeds on the newer SATA interface. Also it reboots suuuuuuuuuuuuuper fast compared to the Asus x58 boards!

Also, I do feel that new nvme drives might not make their way back to x58, and itll be like how the whole 290 crossfire situation has been, hit and miss; and obviously you dont have the money to blow to experiment on something that might not work. But unless something is significantly faster, I think that Titan X can hold you over for a while.

By the way did you replace that pump of yours?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> A system is worth whatever you're willing to pay for it. No one is going to judge you if you part out your X58 system for a Z97 one.


Yeah agreed, but its definitely not a quick switch. If anything its a very very very late switch, the latest switch I have ever done in 20 years I'm sure. I can't even remember the last time I was thinking of a mainstream part, LOL but if I had to guess I think my last mainstream system was a 80 mhz cpu with a 9 GB hdd and running Windows 3 as a test, and that cost me several grand.

NVMe only brings the #1 most important, FAR FAR overdue improvement in storage communication latency that has been missing from a truly complete modern system. Its like owning a super fast Race car, and being forced to run it always at neighborhood speeds because it only has a lawn mower engine under the hood, or adding bicycle wheels and peddles to a Intercontinental Rocket, and riding it like a bike everywhere. It sucks owning a fast system but never experiencing its true potential because that true potential is constantly being held back by a super high latency 13 year old AHCI technology. We have a very low latency CPU, very low latency RAM and even very low latency PCI Express, and using VERY high latency technology in between the storage drive and the system to do all our communication. Does that make sense???

Quoted from WIKIpedia
Quote:


> AHCI does not deliver optimal performance when an SSD is connected via PCI Express bus. This is because AHCI was developed back at the time when the purpose of a host bus adapter (HBA) in a system was to connect the CPU/memory subsystem with a much slower storage subsystem based on rotating magnetic media. Such an interface has some inherent inefficiencies when applied to SSD devices, which behave much more like DRAM than like spinning media.[2]
> NVMe has been designed from the ground up, capitalizing on the low latency and parallelism of PCI Express SSDs, and fulfilling the parallelism of contemporary CPUs, platforms and applications. At a high level, the basic advantages of NVMe over AHCI relate to its ability to exploit parallelism in host hardware and software, manifested by differences in depth of command queues, interrupts processing, the number of uncacheable register accesses etc., resulting in various performance improvements


So in other words, my system is crap, not taking advantage of its true potential. Just completely thrown away potential because of an underlying old tech not yet replaced, like everything else was replaced.

I do not have any spinning platter drives, I gave them up when OCZ released their first Vertex drives. I have been using only SSD's on antiquated non-modern AHCI bus for many many years now. But AHCI is super slow at dealing with RAM like storage devices. NVMe has 7 times less latency over AHCI, and is made specifically for memory like storage which I adopted many years ago. So owning a super fast Xeon, owning super fast RAM and a super fast motherboard is moot if were not willing to complete the system properly. That's like me building a fantastic water cooling system and then using McDonalds drinking straws to deliver the coolant to all the components, lol. I would want a faster pipe made for delivering proper amounts of coolant to the CPU, just like I want a faster pipe made for delivering the proper amounts of data from the SSD.

Anyway a truly modern computer must have a truly modern system running it and AHCI is not modern, it is extremely antiquated old technology developed almost a decade and a half ago, and made for magnetic based platter hard drives, for which I gave up on long ago. In the tech world AHCI reminds me of a Dinosaur like CD-ROMS and Floppy Drives. I want to feel like I have something truly modern again.

Right or wrong? NVMe has over 5 years of solid development now, is it not time (I mean in 2015, not today) to adopt it and get rid of the old platter oriented system known as AHCI? Right?

Oh, and please don't look at this as an argument, please look at it as a fun conversation.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I understand the improvements to latency, I just question how much real-world benefit we will actually see. Aren't we talking about nanoseconds? Unless you're doing lots of drive intensive tasks, I don't see how much the average consumer stands to benefit.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I understand the improvements to latency, I just question how much real-world benefit we will actually see. Aren't we talking about nanoseconds? Unless you're doing lots of drive intensive tasks, I don't see how much the average consumer stands to benefit.


I see that you have an 850 Pro, if you didn't care about read and write speeds and overall snappiness you would've gotten a cheaper SSD, or just a hard drive. Faster is just... Faster. If we can't see the everyday benefit, the very day benefit, then we can stick to whatever is the cheapest. But stuff like this isn't really meant for the average consumer, it's for the people like you and I.

The real world benefit that I see would be in the enterprise level, along with the 3D and stuff that Intel and micron are working on, storage technology can finally be advanced, and the nvme tech is necessary to unlock the full potential.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> I see that you have an 850 Pro, if you didn't care about read and write speeds and overall snappiness you would've gotten a cheaper SSD, or just a hard drive. Faster is just... Faster. If we can't see the everyday benefit, the very day benefit, then we can stick to whatever is the cheapest. But stuff like this isn't really meant for the average consumer, it's for the people like you and I.
> 
> The real world benefit that I see would be in the enterprise level, along with the 3D and stuff that Intel and micron are working on, storage technology can finally be advanced, and the nvme tech is necessary to unlock the full potential.


I bought my 850 Pro on Black Friday for $150. You have no idea how sad I was when this same drive was on sale for $130 a few weeks ago. It could be the last time I ever splurge on Black Friday because the same deal will more than likely be available six months later. But we're talking about two different things. You're questioning why I bought one of the best solid state drives on the market and I'm questioning how much improvement we would see in everyday usage using this new interface.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I bought my 850 Pro on Black Friday for $150. You have no idea how sad I was when this same drive was on sale for $130 a few weeks ago. It could be the last time I ever splurge on Black Friday because the same deal will more than likely be available six months later. But we're talking about two different things. You're questioning why I bought one of the best solid state drives on the market and I'm questioning how much improvement we would see in everyday usage using this new interface.


Well, I think that you can answer your own question by comparing the difference between spinning platters and SSDs... There would be benefit, and for the average consumer that you mentioned, it really wont make any difference for the person who plays facebook games, or the person who just uses their computer for school or work.

Seeing that we already can saturate SATA with an SSD, a new interface is necessary. And even if we are shortsighted and cant really picture the everyday benefit, we will adapt to whatever is newer and faster, and there will be programs and people who can take advantage of it. Just as you considered buying an SSD and not just another hard drive.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Well, I think that you can answer your own question by comparing the difference between spinning platters and SSDs... There would be benefit, and for the average consumer that you mentioned, it really wont make any difference for the person who plays facebook games, or the person who just uses their computer for school or work.
> 
> Seeing that we already can saturate SATA with an SSD, a new interface is necessary. And even if we are shortsighted and cant really picture the everyday benefit, we will adapt to whatever is newer and faster, and there will be programs and people who can take advantage of it. Just as you considered buying an SSD and not just another hard drive.


The problem with your comparison is the difference between a SSD and HDD is night and day, even using the same interface. That's a limitation of HDD's more than a limitation of serial ATA. I realize there's performance to be gained, I just question how much for the average user. Like I already said: we're talking about nanoseconds.

Having gone from a HDD to SSD for my primary drive, I can't suggest anyone put together a new build without having a SSD as their OS drive. I don't really care how small their budget is, I would rather have a smaller SSD today than a larger HDD. You can always buy a HDD for capacity down the road, which is much easier than starting with a HDD and migrating your OS.


----------



## kckyle

every day task? probably marginal at best, i can already open photoshop and lightroom in under 3 seconds, NVMe probably makes it sub 1 seconds. but at a considerable more cost.

IMO the speed of a average SSD is already fast enough that there really isn't much room for improvement, i can already open up all my programs and do everyday task on a speed that i'm comfortable with, and everything already feels snappy, maybe thats why i don't really have that need to get on the NVMe wagon just yet. plus i put my computer on sleep so reboot and what not isn't the top of my priority.

the main improvement i want to see is larger capacity becoming cheaper, like HDD cheap. once you have that, i don't see anything else too enticing to develop.

the hardware side has been out developing the software side by such a pace that even a platform such as x58 which is 6 years old is still able to take on today's program without issue is really saying something. this is the first time something like this happen, today's scenario is like you trying to max out crysis(2007) with a pentium 4 prescott(2004)

we're at a point where we're kinda stagnated. we need some more demanding software to push the hardware market again, and i hope virtual reality is that push.

end rant/


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Lets face it, the average consumer isn't asking for better software, or at least their wallet isn't showing it. They still go out a buy the latest thing even if it's crap, and I don't just mean games. Music for example, I have trouble finding digital copies that don't use some form of compression that greatly reduces the sound quality, even on CDs. I listen to songs from the 80s and 90s, and they just have more details, while the newer stuff just sounds like bass and treble with the rest sort of scrambled. I listen to all types of music, and almost none of it is electronic / wubstep, or whatever they call it. What I'm getting at is the producers aren't using the latest tech to make the music sound better, but instead doing the opposite, and yet people still click the buy now button on itunes.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Until random access storage is just as fast as RAM or the CPU, then there is much room for improvement. NVMe paves the way for SSD's to be a hundred times faster than the 850 Pro is today. And yet the 850 Pro is a slouch when compared to our CPU and DRAM. Without balance, things don't work as intended. And by the way, nanoseconds for every single bit it moves is a MASSIVE increase in the way everything will feel. NVMe has the ability to make everything you do feel instantaneous, I mean 1 second or even half second giant game level loads, etc etc. Your not seeing the big picture here, this NVMe tech has the potential to make it feel like we are running our Operating Systems and Apps directly from within RAM. And unless you have never felt that before than I would not expect you to understand what this lower Latency really means.

The difference from going from HDD to SSD is about the same difference we will get when going from mature AHCI to young NVMe, with lots more improvement to be had as NVMe matures. It will be nothing short of feeling like we are running on pure DRAM. That's is the point of NVMe. Its not just nanoseconds, it Windows booting in 1 second flat as apposed to 15. Its Windows shutting down in .24 second, as apposed to 5. Its loading a game level and not even seeing the progress bar because the storage device is now loading the data into RAM as fast as the RAM can take it. That is what NVMe hopes to bring to the table. lol


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I think the point you're trying to get across is more accurate if you used Apple products instead of music. I agree the music industry has fallen off, but Apple products are the epitome of consumer will by anything.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Until random access storage is just as fast as RAM or the CPU, then there is much room for improvement. NVMe paves the way for SSD's to be a hundred times faster than the 850 Pro is today. And yet the 850 Pro is a slouch when compared to our CPU and DRAM. Without balance, things don't work as intended. And by the way, nanoseconds for every single bit it moves is a MASSIVE increase in the way everything will feel. NVMe has the ability to make everything you do feel instantaneous, I mean 1 second or even half second giant game level loads, etc etc. Your not seeing the big picture here, this NVMe tech has the potential to make it feel like we are running our Operating Systems and Apps directly from within RAM. And unless you have never felt that before than I would not expect you to understand what this lower Latency really means.
> 
> The difference from going from HDD to SSD is about the same difference we will get when going from mature AHCI to young NVMe, with lots more improvement to be had as NVMe matures. It will be nothing short of feeling like we are running on pure DRAM. That's is the point of NVMe. Its not just nanoseconds, it Windows booting in 1 second flat as apposed to 15. Its Windows shutting down in .24 second, as apposed to 5. Its loading a game level and not even seeing the progress bar because the storage device is now loading the data into RAM as fast as the RAM can take it. That is what NVMe hopes to bring to the table. lol


I guess I will get excited about the new interface when it's more widely available. I guess I just can't get excited about it yet because I'm no longer dissatisfied with my load times. I hope to one day move my games to their own SSD. I have the ones I rarely play on my HDD at the moment.


----------



## bill1024

If you're feeling like you old x56xx and SSD and fast mem is not "snappy enough" anymore.
Go did out your old 386 16mhz single core, with 1mb ram and dos5 windows 3.1 and 2400 baud modem
Use that for a day or two, then go back to your 4ghz 16gb ram raid0 SSD and seem just how good we really have it today.
Remember overclocking from 16mhz to 20mhz was a big deal
My first upgrade was 1 mb ram, it was 50$ for just 1mb, not 16gb for that price.


----------



## greywarden

Ok I'm looking at buying an HP Z800, I'll be swapping a pair of X5675s into it, 24GB of ECC Registered, 2-4 SSDs in raid0, I'm looking at sticking a compliment of GPU in the box, too.

It will mainly be for modding Skyrim @ 4K, so I want large amounts of VRAM, I was looking at the 290x 8GB, but are there still problems with CF on these chipsets? It's either a pair of those or a single Titan X, I really don't want to settle for a pair of 4GB 980s.

I just want something with more than 4GB of VRAM that I can purchase new, for warranty purposes, given the amount of money it's going to cost, all the other parts are relatively cheap.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I guess I will get excited about the new interface when it's more widely available. I guess I just can't get excited about it yet because I'm no longer dissatisfied with my load times. I hope to one day move my games to their own SSD. I have the ones I rarely play on my HDD at the moment.


The interface is more widely available, its called PCIe and has been available a long time now. What you meant to say, is you will get more excited when/if your BIOS gets it, or when more SSD controllers/firmwares has it, or when more PCIe based M.2 slots come on board our mobos and we start seeing more M.2 based SSD's with NVMe support? We already have the interface for it built directly within our CPU and Motherboards. SATA, a.k.a the floppy drive connector of today, is not the interface for our SSD's, those SATA connectors should be reserved for HDD's exclusively (since that is what they were made for). However, the PCIe interface has been here for many years now, but only video cards have been taking true advantage of it (and a few super fast SCSI/SAS raid cards, and maybe some NIC cards). I been monitoring the BIOS files at all the Motherboard websites, and every day I see another motherboard getting a new BIOS with NVMe support. On April 4th most of the new ROG boards got it (and my favorite Z97 board), and almost all of the Asus server products got NVMe. Gigabyte has been very busy updating all their current systems with it. Like Intel stated, the flood gates have been opened.

I want NVMe if its not already obvious. lol

Anyone willing to sign a Change.org petition if I create one asking Intel to please create a NVMe OROM that will fit inside all of our legacy BIOS's for the x58 based systems? All we need is a OROM under 128 Kbytes, that enables NVMe as a selection next to AHCI. The rest will be easy for us to mod our own BIOS files with it.


----------



## kckyle

if it means i can keep my x58 yeah lets do it


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Anyone willing to sign a Change.org petition if I create one asking Intel to please create a NVMe OROM that will fit inside all of our legacy BIOS's for the x58 based systems? All we need is a OROM under 128 Kbytes, that enables NVMe as a selection next to AHCI. The rest will be easy for us to mod our own BIOS files with it.


That's like trying to get Microsoft to write DX12 to be compatible with WinXP. All I have to say to that is good luck.


----------



## kckyle

hell i'm still waiting for the jeremy clarkson petition on change.org.

i wonder who wrote this....
Quote:


> I been using Intel's newest OROMs meant for UEFI on my old X58 Legacy BIOS Motherboard for many years now. Why can't we use the NVMe UEFI BIOS modules within a legacy BIOS's? Other then limited space, which can be worked with by deleting unnecessary parts of your BIOS, are the NVMe BIOS modules larger than a RAID/AHCI OROM? According to the NVMe guys, including Intel, it is backwards compatible with legacy BIOS, just not recommended. I'd love to have NVMe on my Rampage III Extreme. I'm using a Hexa-Core Intel Xeon at 4ghz with 48GB of RAM, and I could sure use the benefits of NVMe. My system is plenty fast to not have to upgrade everything just for a NVMe compliant BIOS.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I finished the vdroop mod on my Evga X58 E758: http://www.overclock.net/t/1549277/guide-evga-x58-132-bl-e758-vdroop-mod/0_20


----------



## kckyle

wait does the video card have to be in the 1st slot for the x58 to boot? can it be the 2nd x16 slot?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Mine is personally in the second, but only because the PCI slot would be blocked if placed in the first. It honestly shouldn't matter unless you have all four PCIe x16 slots populated. I don't know how your board allocates lanes in that instance.


----------



## jura11

Hi guys

After swapping older i7-920 which has run for several years at 4.2GHz without the problems although at higher temps(80C),now I'm running X5670 which is modestly clocked at 4.2GHz,still on air and with HT on,temps are around 30C on idle and on load during the 3DS MAX rendering I've seen highest 55-60C,i'm not gaming on my PC

Here is validation link

http://valid.canardpc.com/bcltnh

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> After swapping older i7-920 which has run for several years at 4.2GHz without the problems although at higher temps(80C),now I'm running X5670 which is modestly clocked at 4.2GHz,still on air and with HT on,temps are around 30C on idle and on load during the 3DS MAX rendering I've seen highest 55-60C,i'm not gaming on my PC
> 
> Here is validation link
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bcltnh
> 
> Thanks,Jura


What cooler you have etc?
Again someone with same cpu+mobo+clocks and you have so low temps compared to mine.
40-50C idle, 80C prime load.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> What cooler you have etc?
> Again someone with same cpu+mobo+clocks and you have so low temps compared to mine.
> 40-50C idle, 80C prime load.


Hi there

My CPU cooler/heatsink is Thermalright Macho Rev. A (BW),I've tried few of the thermal compounds like on i7-920 or on this one(X5670).
Just for comparison with Arctic Silver my temperatures has been in middle 40 on idle,during the rendering I've seen 80-85C,then I've tried thermal paste which has been supplied with Thermalright,not sure which one is it...

But now I'm on Shin-Etsu X-23-7783D with which I've right now those temperatures,low 30C and under prime load I've seen highest 70C,those temperatures I've seen only in Prime,not when I'm rendering(usual temps are 55-60),tried 3D Mark or Furmark etc and temps are still in very similar range as when I'm rendering in 3DS MAX or V-RAY,LuxRender,Poser Pro etc

Not sure what case you have,I've HAF X and replaced exhaust fan for Thermalright TY-147,that's only modifications on the case and this has helped me lower temps too,around 5-10C which I've seen for comparison with Coolermaster case fan

I will take screenshot of the BIOS if this does help you,not tried go higher,but I would thought so,on this spec I can see 4.5GHz probably as highest.

Hope this helps there

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

do you guys think a X5675 for 125 is worth upgrading from a 930 im mainly looking for some more power but lower temps my 930 is a hot monster.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> do you guys think a X5675 for 125 is worth upgrading from a 930 im mainly looking for some more power but lower temps my 930 is a hot monster.


I would personally try to spend as close to $100 for one of these Xeons. They all seem to overclock about the same. The only ones I would even consider paying a premium for at the W3680 or W3690, and that's only if I know they would have an unlocked multiplier on my board. If the extra $25 isn't that much of a sacrifice to you, then it's worth the investment. These Xeons tend to overclock slightly better and have lower temperatures.


----------



## DR4G00N

Well, yesterday I reconfigured my case fans. The hottest core dropped from 67c to 60c in prime95









This chip is sort of a poor oc'er so I don't particularly care about killing it, I'll probably buy a X5660/70 to replace it anyway. Going to attempt 4.3-4.4GHz @ 1.4v for a 24/7 oc.


----------



## kckyle

my x5675 runs cooler and needs less voltage clock for clock compare to my two x5650 so.. yeah for me its worth it, plus i paid 180 bucks lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> my x5675 runs cooler and needs less voltage clock for clock compare to my two x5650 so.. yeah for me its worth it, plus i paid 180 bucks lol


so sounds like i will like a 5675 for 125 to run cooler then my hot 930 and even if i do a small overclock will still be plenty fast no gaming on the computer. And i could sell my 930 i guess not worth alot tho now days maybe get 30 bucks for it.


----------



## kckyle

well i got annoyed that couple guys here kept getting the same clock as me but at lower temp, so i sold my two 5650 and bought a 5675 lol, plus i don't overclock as much so i like the higher stock speed as well, 5675 is the last xeon before the jump to 130 watt.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> well i got annoyed that couple guys here kept getting the same clock as me but at lower temp, so i sold my two 5650 and bought a 5675 lol, plus i don't overclock as much so i like the higher stock speed as well, 5675 is the last xeon before the jump to 130 watt.


yea i figured the 95 watts would run alot cooler my 930 runs hot even at stock it will do 4.2 on 1.3 pretty good i guess for a 130watt at the time. I think after i hit the atm today or tommow im gonna order the 5675 for 125 over 110 for a 5660 any tips for overclocking it if i do the case its in is a mid tower so cooling can be a problem even with a huge heatsink on it.


----------



## DR4G00N

Got to 4.717GHz @ 1.45v, HT off.
http://valid.canardpc.com/0jh4wd


----------



## Bal3Wolf

went ahead and orderd the 5675 for 125 will get it by this friday cant wait to give it a try might let it stay at stock or a very mild overclock.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I haven't even bothered overclocking with hyperthreading turned off.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I haven't even bothered overclocking with hyperthreading turned off.


me either i never really liked turning ht off to me i always got a boost from ht from either gaming or encoding stuff.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I haven't even bothered overclocking with hyperthreading turned off.


It helps mine get an extra 100MHz core and it allows me to keep the vtt & vcore lower when pushing over 4.5Ghz.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I'm not that obsessive about eking out another 100MHz. I'd really like to switch out my RAM so I could run 21x205, but then I'd be stuck with my current RAM because 2GB sticks just aren't worth what they used to be, no matter the timings.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I'm not that obsessive about eking out another 100MHz. I'd really like to switch out my RAM so I could run 21x205, but then I'd be stuck with my current RAM because 2GB sticks just aren't worth what they used to be, no matter the timings.


plus side i know my gskill pi will do 1900mhz if i need them to but likely i will only shoot for 3600-4200 depending on temps like to top out at 60c.


----------



## PipJones

Bit late to this party, but I guess there's always room for one more?

http://valid.canardpc.com/x1d6u8

W5590 running at 4.3GHz (172x25) 1.49375v.

Can't get it above 172 fsb!


----------



## DR4G00N

Success!








4.828GHz @ 1.4825v w/ +100mV VTT, HT off.
http://valid.canardpc.com/jq76hn


I could up the BCLK by a couple more notches to squeeze out another 45MHz but this is about it until I get a chip with a higher multi.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> do you guys think a X5675 for 125 is worth upgrading from a 930 im mainly looking for some more power but lower temps my 930 is a hot monster.


Yes there is definitely worth it switch to X56xx(Xeon),you will run bit cooler temperatures,but this depends on the CPU cooler and thermal paste,my X5670 runs at 30-35C on idle and 55-60C during the rendering or 3D Mark etc

On i7-920 D0 clock'd at 4.2GHz my temps has been at with same CPU cooler and same thermal paste etc,on idle [email protected] has run 45C on coolest core,80-82C on the coolest core

I think X5650 and other are bit better overclockers than X5670,they can be easily overclock'd up to 4.2-4.5GHz,I've tried only on my 4.2GHz and I'm very happy with this and going above that,not sure if I would gain better times in rendering,not sure,tried 4.0GHz vs 4.2GHz and difference has been only few seconds which is not worth it for me and I personally don't game on my PC,PC is used for rendering and OpenCL etc

Hope this helps,but definitely I would switch to Xeon if you can

Thanks,Jura


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The X5650 is "better" because it starts out lower. These chips all seem to have a similar ceiling, it's just easier to get there when you have access to more multipliers.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> The X5650 is "better" because it starts out lower. These chips all seem to have a similar ceiling, it's just easier to get there when you have access to more multipliers.


Tried today just for fun to get more from X5670,tried 21x210 and this has ended with BSOD,added bit more vCore,but still I've got again new BSOD,which correspond to QPI/VTT

My vCore right now is 1.35v and 1.275v QPI at 4.2GHz

And I don't think my mixture of the RAM helping too higher overclocking,at moment I'm happy with 4.2GHz will try later on with Corsair RAM installed..

Thanks,Jura


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> The X5650 is "better" because it starts out lower. These chips all seem to have a similar ceiling, it's just easier to get there when you have access to more multipliers.


although they have similar ceiling, the higher u go the better chance of better binned, 2/10 5650 can do 4ghz at 1.2v while 4/5 5675 can do 4ghz at 1.2v


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Every single one of these processors is binned. That's how they decide which ones are X5660s and so on. The point I was trying to make was a X5650 will reach the same overclock as a X5675 with proper cooling. The X5650 would run into a BCLK wall before you really reach the limit of the chip. The higher multipliers on the better binned chips allow you to reach the maximum overclock with a lower BCLK.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Every single one of these processors is binned. That's how they decide which ones are X5660s and so on. The point I was trying to make was a X5650 will reach the same overclock as a X5675 with proper cooling. The X5650 would run into a BCLK wall before you really reach the limit of the chip. The higher multipliers on the better binned chips allow you to reach the maximum overclock with a lower BCLK.


Maybe under LN2. I doubt my X5650 could do 4.7Ghz safely.

Has anyone managed to kill or degrade these Xeons with extreme voltage? Like 1.6v or more? I do not plan on doing this to the X5690, gonna hold onto this chip for a while, I'm just curious.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> That's like trying to get Microsoft to write DX12 to be compatible with WinXP. All I have to say to that is good luck.


That isn't true.

1. Microsoft has said it would be virtually impossible to back port DX12 to Windows XP. It could take them years to pull of that level of extreme coding wizardry, and still it would probably never work.

2. Intel stated in 2014, in release notes for RST 13.2, they would be bringing PCIe NVMe support to Legacy BIOS Rapid Storage Technology (OROM) version 13.7 and onward, as you can see for yourself. Intel RST Version 14 is already available and working for Legacy OROM : DEV_2822 (the chipset we are using). So, the BIOS code and all the drivers are already available and waiting for the person who built your bios to mod it in for you. Its spending the money on the said support for old technology that will hold your boards manufacturer back from giving you that support. Not to mention there may be other hurdles in the way I'm not sure of yet, namely I think it is physical BIOS space. Legacy BIOS only allows us at most 128 Kbytes to add support for such things like AHCI/RAID or IDE. I have a feeling adding NVMe will take up most of that space so this mod may only be able to work on someones system that has no plans to use the legacy AHCI or IDE, such as in the Server market, but I could be wrong. In other words, it "could" mean someone who is willing to completely give up their SATA ports. I'm just guessing on that at this point, but none the less the point is Intel has already written the code for legacy BIOS PCIe NVMe support. Its what the industry plans on doing with it that matters at this point.

Lol, if I had a Intel 750 PCIe SSD sitting here I could mod in legacy orom 14.0.0.2198, just for grins to see what the bios shows me. Somehow I suspect I will not be seeing the NVMe option drop down, but who knows?

EDIT: Unless I am interpreting their release notes incorrectly, which I doubt. And of course Intel could change their minds too, lol.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Every single one of these processors is binned. That's how they decide which ones are X5660s and so on. The point I was trying to make was a X5650 will reach the same overclock as a X5675 with proper cooling. The X5650 would run into a BCLK wall before you really reach the limit of the chip. The higher multipliers on the better binned chips allow you to reach the maximum overclock with a lower BCLK.


i said better binned, of course they are all binned but the higher you go the better quality you get. of course there are some golden 5650 that are exceptions


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Every single one of these processors is binned. That's how they decide which ones are X5660s and so on. The point I was trying to make was a X5650 will reach the same overclock as a X5675 with proper cooling. The X5650 would run into a BCLK wall before you really reach the limit of the chip. The higher multipliers on the better binned chips allow you to reach the maximum overclock with a lower BCLK.
> 
> 
> 
> i said better binned, of course they are all binned but the higher you go the better quality you get. of course there are some golden 5650 that are exceptions
Click to expand...

yea for sure but always exceptions to like in early days of x58 the 950 cpu sucked 930s almost always out clocked them i had a friend buy a few 950s and couldn't get any as high as my 930 or the 930 he had so its a toss up big luck of the draw.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Success!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.828GHz @ 1.4825v w/ +100mV VTT, HT off.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jq76hn
> 
> 
> I could up the BCLK by a couple more notches to squeeze out another 45MHz but this is about it until I get a chip with a higher multi.


Boom! Nice clock, was it a 24/7 our suicide run?


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> That isn't true.
> 
> 1. Microsoft has said it would be virtually impossible to back port DX12 to Windows XP. It could take them years to pull of that level of extreme coding wizardry, and still it would probably never work.
> 
> 2. Intel stated in 2014, in release notes for RST 13.2, they would be bringing PCIe NVMe support to Legacy BIOS Rapid Storage Technology (OROM) version 13.7 and onward, as you can see for yourself. Intel RST Version 14 is already available and working for Legacy OROM : DEV_2822 (the chipset we are using).


You misunderstand my inference. I made the comparison not from a feasibility standpoint, as you took it, but rather from a matter of likelihood. Regardless of whether or not Microsoft could make DX 12 work in WinXP, they never would attempt such simply because that would mean one less reason for people to upgrade to the newer system. Incidentally the same reason they aren't making it available for Win 7 and 8.1. Likewise, there's no incentive for Intel, nor any of the motherboard manufacturers, to provide support for antiquated parts. Simply put, they want you to upgrade.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> You misunderstand my inference. I made the comparison not from a feasibility standpoint, as you took it, but rather from a matter of likelihood. Regardless of whether or not Microsoft could make DX 12 work in WinXP, they never would attempt such simply because that would mean one less reason for people to upgrade to the newer system. Incidentally the same reason they aren't making it available for Win 7 and 8.1. Likewise, there's no incentive for Intel, nor any of the motherboard manufacturers, to provide support for antiquated parts. Simply put, they want you to upgrade.


Yes, then we both fully understand this. However I didn't misunderstand anything, you said it was the same as expecting Microsoft to back port DX12, and its not even remotely close to that scenario. Think of it this way, how can hundreds of millions of legacy computers get upgraded to Intel's NVMe SSD's if they do not attempt to support legacy mode computers? There are millions and millions of computers that can and will benefit with a new NVMe device, albeit probably not fully, but these systems will NOT be upgrading to UEFI any time soon, as there is zero benefit to do so. Its very very easy to see why Microsoft will not try back porting DX12, but much less so for Intel. Intel wins even more so by supporting all systems, legacy or otherwise. If they back port NVMe into Legacy BIOS they then open up a monstrously gigantic market of legacy BIOS users eager to adopt newer storage tech.

Microsoft adopting DX12 into XP = Extreme loss
Intel supporting legacy BIOS mode for NVMe = Extreme WIN

Now if you want to talk about the actual Motherboard manufacturers, such as Asus or Gigabyte, which I never mentioned doing in my petition idea, then yes I agree it will be VERY unlikely to get any support from them, that is for sure. However, Intel will most definitely win if they support legacy bios mode. That just increases their NVMe sales quite a bit.


----------



## kckyle

has anyone got gta v on their 6 core xeon yet? i wanna know if gta v is gonna be limited by the x58 cpus


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> has anyone got gta v on their 6 core xeon yet? i wanna know if gta v is gonna be limited by the x58 cpus


Haha yes, my buddy Paul (might be Pyr0 in the forums) was playing up to 2:30 am this morning. His system is a GB UD3R I think and a Xeon X5650 at 4.1ghz. He is using his new 980 that he just finished fully water cooling yesterday. Why?



He said he is not impressed by the GTA V graphics, but did not tell me why. He is using a Dell 2560x1600 monitor.


----------



## kckyle

hes not impressed by gta v graphic? well this is the first time i heard this lol

i wanna know if i have to do some overclocking for me to play this on high setting, but first i need to get a better graphic card..come onnnn 390


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't even know if I'm going to get one of AMD's new cards, I just want them to hit the market so I can finally make up my mind. I feel like I should have pulled the trigger on an R9 290X when prices dropped. Chances are I'll get the best value for me in the $300 to $350 range.


----------



## justinyou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yes, then we both fully understand this. However I didn't misunderstand anything, you said it was the same as expecting Microsoft to back port DX12, and its not even remotely close to that scenario. Think of it this way, how can hundreds of millions of legacy computers get upgraded to Intel's NVMe SSD's if they do not attempt to support legacy mode computers? There are millions and millions of computers that can and will benefit with a new NVMe device, albeit probably not fully, but these systems will NOT be upgrading to UEFI any time soon, as there is zero benefit to do so. Its very very easy to see why Microsoft will not try back porting DX12, but much less so for Intel. Intel wins even more so by supporting all systems, legacy or otherwise. If they back port NVMe into Legacy BIOS they then open up a monstrously gigantic market of legacy BIOS users eager to adopt newer storage tech.
> 
> Microsoft adopting DX12 into XP = Extreme loss
> Intel supporting legacy BIOS mode for NVMe = Extreme WIN
> 
> Now if you want to talk about the actual Motherboard manufacturers, such as Asus or Gigabyte, which I never mentioned doing in my petition idea, then yes I agree it will be VERY unlikely to get any support from them, that is for sure. However, Intel will most definitely win if they support legacy bios mode. That just increases their NVMe sales quite a bit.


Totally agree on this


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> hes not impressed by gta v graphic? well this is the first time i heard this lol


Yeah, haha. I think it is because his monitor was the original dell 32" 1600 from 8 years ago. Maybe if he was on a new IPS he would like it better? Ill ask him what he meant when he gets off work tomorrow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't even know if I'm going to get one of AMD's new cards, I just want them to hit the market so I can finally make up my mind. I feel like I should have pulled the trigger on an R9 290X when prices dropped. Chances are I'll get the best value for me in the $300 to $350 range.


I decided that I am going to get either a 390X or a 980 Ti. It all depends on features, efficiency, and which one will hold 120 fps the longest and on the most games, lol. I am also waiting for the same reason, but if the cost of them are the same I might lean towards the Ti assuming it stays the efficiency leader and drops down to the $700 area. However, with that said I have a feeling I will be settling for the Titan X or just a 980 overclocked.

Actually I have no clue what I want to do...


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Boom! Nice clock, was it a 24/7 our suicide run?


Just a one time run for fun.
I might try again and see if I can get it stable enough to run a bench or two.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> hes not impressed by gta v graphic? well this is the first time i heard this lol
> 
> i wanna know if i have to do some overclocking for me to play this on high setting, but first i need to get a better graphic card..come onnnn 390


I haven't played it, but all the screenshots look somewhat blurry on distant objects, and there's too much postFX and filtering.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> hes not impressed by gta v graphic? well this is the first time i heard this lol
> 
> i wanna know if i have to do some overclocking for me to play this on high setting, but first i need to get a better graphic card..come onnnn 390


He must mod Skyrim, lol.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i wanna know if gta v is gonna be limited by the x58 cpus


from page 10 of the PCLab tests of GTA V

Gives an idea of the cpu scaling, but not if our xeon is any good at it or not. We need to see the 1st gen i7's I think, such as 980 or 990.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

All of the overclocked i7's seem to fare well. I expect our Xeons to be right in that neighborhood. The overclocked i7-2600K is within 5-7% of the overclocked i7-5960X.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Looks like it's somewhat GPU limited in that chart.


----------



## kckyle

is gtav coded multi core efficient? if it is thn i think the x58 xeon should fair pretty well


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> is gtav coded multi core efficient? if it is thn i think the x58 xeon should fair pretty well


Good question, I heard it likes single core performance over multi-cores, but I could be wrong, its just something I heard.


----------



## kckyle

no matter, our struggle will be over when dx12 becomes popular


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> no matter, our struggle will be over when dx12 becomes popular


Yeah, DX12 is the main reason I am thinking that the 980 will be more than enough for my 1440p display. I just hope developers don't immediately use that to their advantage and throw tons more stuff at my display. I want to experience 120 fps and hope that's what DX12 brings us.


----------



## aiwandia

Say please,
What does 130w 1366 Xeon do that 95w does not?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

According to that chart, it seems to favor single-core performance, but still want at least four physical cores. I can't tell what the two bars are supposed to represent. Minimum and average FPS? All the i3's are below the i5's and i7's and the i5-4690K, i7-4770K and i75820K are basically identical. Not sure why they don't include an i7-4790K overclocked.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

my x5675 comes in tommow but likely will have to wait till my friend drops off my gpu i bought a cheap 5850 to replace my dieing 5870 only gets used if i have to go in bios i always use remote desktop when i need to do somthing on my server.


----------



## Bradford1040

I am almost there, just working on KVM Passthrough for the GPU and I will have a fully gameable windows system on Linux!

How is that for a old system working for you lol, man the KVM passthrough on cpu and drives work great if you see the stupid WEI score, I benched a few things as well on the CPU, I only applied 6 virtio threads but man wow!!!!


----------



## jura11

I must admit I'm not gaming on my PC,although would love to try GTA V bench,I've at home still my old i7-920 DO which I want to compare..

Tried yesterday to overclock my X5670 to 4.5Ghz which has been unsuccessful,everything has been fine,just crashes in Prime,but strangely not in OCCT or IntelBurnTest or in LinX

Everything pointing to low QPI,tried to use multipiler x24 with 188 bclk,as I said QPI(my QPI has been 1.35) and VCore has been 1.33v

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> I must admit I'm not gaming on my PC,although would love to try GTA V bench,I've at home still my old i7-920 DO which I want to compare..
> 
> Tried yesterday to overclock my X5670 to 4.5Ghz which has been unsuccessful,everything has been fine,just crashes in Prime,but strangely not in OCCT or IntelBurnTest or in LinX
> 
> Everything pointing to low QPI,tried to use multipiler x24 with 188 bclk,as I said QPI(my QPI has been 1.35) and VCore has been 1.33v
> 
> Thanks,Jura


im not sure about xeons yet but i know to hit 4.4 on my 930 i had to use 1.40 qpi or it waset 100% stable.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> im not sure about xeons yet but i know to hit 4.4 on my 930 i had to use 1.40 qpi or it waset 100% stable.


Ok there and thanks for suggestion,will try raise QPI later tonight.I will try with x21 multi for now

Thanks again,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> im not sure about xeons yet but i know to hit 4.4 on my 930 i had to use 1.40 qpi or it waset 100% stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok there and thanks for suggestion,will try raise QPI later tonight.I will try with x21 multi for now
> 
> Thanks again,Jura
Click to expand...

might wanna research what max qpi the xeons can use and vcore befor upping it to much i hear the xeons arent as tough as older bloomfields.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

If the QPI is unstable, just lower the multiplier. 188 x 18 is 3.38Ghz, which is still higher than the default 3.2Ghz.


----------



## jura11

QPI is stable at 4.2Ghz,but seems at 4.4-4.5Ghz I'm not able find stable QPI,tried to bump bit more vCore,but this doesn't make any difference.

I will try to run only 2-3 sticks and test if QPI will be more stable.

188x18 is bit low for me,I always run at least on i7-920 3.8Ghz and on X5670 4.0Ghz is where I've started

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> im not sure about xeons yet but i know to hit 4.4 on my 930 i had to use 1.40 qpi or it waset 100% stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok there and thanks for suggestion,will try raise QPI later tonight.I will try with x21 multi for now
> 
> Thanks again,Jura
Click to expand...

UM! yeah might not want to go over 1.35~6 on that QPI! My buddy fried his memory lane on the I7-970 and a xeon, I found raising the QPI really doesn't help in real world gaming only benches anyway! But the hex cores (not only xeons, seeing as they are the same chip just better Binned) do not like high QPI volts at all! Now the quads I have known and heard you can push those hard, heck my 920 got like 4.55ghz on a 24/7 and I OC'ed the heck out of the memory.

I can't seem to get my 1600 dominators over 1600 on this Xeon! So lowering the memory and fattening up the timings might help you get to you 4.5ghz on the Xeon! Remember it is triple channel so faster mhz to mhz than double channel, and really don't forget the golden rule, anything over stock is a gift. You don't have to have the highest clock to get all six cores 12 threads doing an amazing job, X58 is still a contender no matter what charts show you. So be safe and get the best you can without frying your chip lol

One thing you might try as well, turning "on" the thermal management in the bios and turning "off" turbo, I found turbo is useless anyway, only works at lower clock speeds on these hex cores, so kind of misleading saying turbo speed .3ghz higher or whatever it is


----------



## aiwandia

Lots of overclocked Xeons at SR-2 Owners club using QPI


----------



## Bal3Wolf

any tweaks to get these xeons to run higher memory clocks im at stock right now but wont post at my 1600mhz memory speed just installed it havet played around yet.


----------



## aiwandia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> any tweaks to get these xeons to run higher memory clocks im at stock right now but wont post at my 1600mhz memory speed just installed it havet played around yet.


I'm not the person who knows, I'm reading posts for that sort of info.
My Xeons not up yet, I'm late comer at SR-2 Owners Club.
SR-2 strictly 5500 & 5600 Xeon 1366 (duel as in QPI)


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> any tweaks to get these xeons to run higher memory clocks im at stock right now but wont post at my 1600mhz memory speed just installed it havet played around yet.


In my case I can easily post at 1603MHz and I'm now running those settings on my [email protected] (200X21),everything is stable,tried LinX,tried Prime etc and still everything is stable,just I've set for memory 1.56v(not 1.65v,with 1.65v W7 will crash after few minutes)

I can try to make later on screenshot of my BIOS if this does helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> any tweaks to get these xeons to run higher memory clocks im at stock right now but wont post at my 1600mhz memory speed just installed it havet played around yet.
> 
> 
> 
> In my case I can easily post at 1603MHz and I'm now running those settings on my [email protected] (200X21),everything is stable,tried LinX,tried Prime etc and still everything is stable,just I've set for memory 1.56v(not 1.65v,with 1.65v W7 will crash after few minutes)
> 
> I can try to make later on screenshot of my BIOS if this does helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura
Click to expand...

hmm i guess i need to tinker with it some at stock its a monster on wrpime it beats my [email protected] with 16gigs of ddr 2133.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> hmm i guess i need to tinker with it some at stock its a monster on wrpime it beats my [email protected] with 16gigs of ddr 2133.


Did you tried play with UCLK?

I've set DRAM frequency at DDR3-1603MHz and UCLK at 3200MHz(on this UCLK I'm not 100% sure)

vCore I've set at 1.325v and PLL 1.80,QPI is seat at 1.331v

IOH 1.10

CPU Ratio 21

BCLK 200

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> hmm i guess i need to tinker with it some at stock its a monster on wrpime it beats my [email protected] with 16gigs of ddr 2133.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you tried play with UCLK?
> 
> I've set DRAM frequency at DDR3-1603MHz and UCLK at 3200MHz(on this UCLK I'm not 100% sure)
> 
> vCore I've set at 1.325v and PLL 1.80,QPI is seat at 1.331v
> 
> IOH 1.10
> 
> CPU Ratio 21
> 
> BCLK 200
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura
Click to expand...

funny thing after i gave it a mild overclock it took my memory clock while stock it wouldnt.


----------



## DR4G00N

My x5650 must have a decent IMC.
DRAM is set to 1866MHz @ 1.5v and it works just fine.
Vcore: 1.325v, VTT (QPI on asus): 1.25v, VDIMM: 1.5v, Timings: 9-9-9-24 1T, UCLK: 3357.5MHz
I might even try doing 2133MHz later.

Max ever achieved with this ram (On Llano platform): 2330MHz 9-13-13-34 1T 1.65v


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> My x5650 must have a decent IMC.
> DRAM is set to 1866MHz @ 1.5v and it works just fine.
> Vcore: 1.325v, VTT (QPI on asus): 1.25v, VDIMM: 1.5v, Timings: 9-9-9-24 1T, UCLK: 3357.5MHz
> I might even try doing 2133MHz later.
> 
> Max ever achieved with this ram (On Llano platform): 2330MHz 9-13-13-34 1T 1.65v


i guess so mine has been picky as can be when it comes to memory i was able to boot and run wprime and cinebench at 3750mhz on stock volts but change ram and getting in window and staying is pulling a giants only tooth.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> any tweaks to get these xeons to run higher memory clocks im at stock right now but wont post at my 1600mhz memory speed just installed it havet played around yet.


Are you trying to use the 1600 multi or the 1333 multi? The X5600s don't know what to do with the 1600 multi or higher, you have to use the 1333 and increase the bclk.

I got mine just over 2133Mhz before hitting the bclk wall.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> any tweaks to get these xeons to run higher memory clocks im at stock right now but wont post at my 1600mhz memory speed just installed it havet played around yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to use the 1600 multi or the 1333 multi? The X5600s don't know what to do with the 1600 multi or higher, you have to use the 1333 and increase the bclk.
> 
> I got mine just over 2133Mhz before hitting the bclk wall.
Click to expand...

That likely is my problem let me try that and overclock it to 1600.


----------



## jura11

OK I've backed off the memory,tried to run few benchmarks and everything has been fine in benchmarks.After that I fired 3DS MAX and rendered there few bits and fired again Photoshop to postwork few pictures and I've got BSOD

I'm suspecting my RAM settings has been wrong and due this I've set UCLK and DRAM frequency to auto,PC has been stable with those settings and I've tried if PC will be OK with those settings,seems not,I'm back in square one to try get X5670 to higher OC

On my PC I've several other makers of RAM and this is clashing in my view (there are 2 1333mhz RAM I think G.Skill),I've previously same issue on i7-920,when I've been unable go beyond 200X21 on 920 "D0" and on same cooler etc

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

looks like i have 4ghz stable right now 25*160 1.248 vcore still tweaking it tho not sure if im gonna leave it here or shoot for higher blk.
http://valid.x86.fr/bshsz1


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> looks like i have 4ghz stable right now 25*160 1.240 vcore still tweaking it tho not sure if im gonna leave it here or shoot for higher blk.
> http://valid.x86.fr/bshsz1


Looks good,if you are happy with those settings I would leave it,nice temps too...

Is this on water or on air?

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> looks like i have 4ghz stable right now 25*160 1.240 vcore still tweaking it tho not sure if im gonna leave it here or shoot for higher blk.
> http://valid.x86.fr/bshsz1
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good,if you are happy with those settings I would leave it,nice temps too...
> 
> Is this on water or on air?
> 
> Thanks,Jura
Click to expand...

air highest temp im hitting is 65 doing ibt high and its in a mid tower case with very bad airflow have a huge heatsink on the cpu a SilverStone Heligon HE01 i won from ocn last year or year befor been pretty good never knew how good till i got the xeon my 930 is/was a heater i waset even gonna overclock till is saw how cool it ran lol.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220047


----------



## spdaimon

I picked up a X5660 nearly 2 months ago for 80 off eBay. It was a B.O. auction. I was looking at a 5650 for the same price so threw my bid in and won. I got to try it out just a few days ago because I got injured. Anyhoo.. I run into a thermal wall before anything else. I try to keep it under 70C. Max temp according to specs is 81.5C. My coolers are mediocre AIO coolers. I'm using a CPNS10X in push-pull on the 5660 and hit 4.2Ghz (21*200)@1.35v at 68-70C easily. I have to fiddle with the voltage. I have a X5675 (I got it for $220 @kckyle







Probably should have waited for better deal 8 mths ago) but only gotten to 3.6Ghz with it. Was my first X58 I built after visiting here, so I didn't know as much as I do now. I try at 160 BCLK first to maintain a 2:10 FSB-DRAM ratio since I run 1600Mhz RAM. My next target I try is 200 BCLK, usally with 20 multi. Chess has mentioned this before. Fairly easy to hit 4Ghz with my X5650







. Not sure if I can take it to 4.2Ghz.
Hope that helps some.

EDIT: oh, crud...seems I am late to the party. lol.

on a side note, what is the Vtt usually labled in these ASUS BIOSs? QPI/DRAM voltage? There is a DRAM Bus voltage as well, so confused.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> OK I've backed off the memory,tried to run few benchmarks and everything has been fine in benchmarks.After that I fired 3DS MAX and rendered there few bits and fired again Photoshop to postwork few pictures and I've got BSOD
> 
> I'm suspecting my RAM settings has been wrong and due this I've set UCLK and DRAM frequency to auto,PC has been stable with those settings and I've tried if PC will be OK with those settings,seems not,I'm back in square one to try get X5670 to higher OC
> 
> On my PC I've several other makers of RAM and this is clashing in my view (there are 2 1333mhz RAM I think G.Skill),I've previously same issue on i7-920,when I've been unable go beyond 200X21 on 920 "D0" and on same cooler etc
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Probably. I have a P6T SE as well, with mix brand memory. One set is [email protected] and one set is [email protected] Decided to sell both sets and get a set of Gskill Sniper 1600mhz, Works well on my other two boards. I was getting BSOD 50s when OC'ing the two sets to 1600....didn't realize I had 1333 in the mix either until later. Previous owner ran everthing stock.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> air highest temp im hitting is 65 doing ibt high and its in a mid tower case with very bad airflow have a huge heatsink on the cpu a SilverStone Heligon HE01 i won from ocn last year or year befor been pretty good never knew how good till i got the xeon my 930 is/was a heater i waset even gonna overclock till is saw how cool it ran lol.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220047


Nice there and very good temperatures,did you tried Prime too ?

I've Thermalright HR02 BW "Macho" which seems is cooling mine good,although still would want lower temps,in IBT my temps are very similar to yours,but this depends on ambient temperature,during the day when out is now here 25C I seen too 70C,now I can see 60-65C during the night

Previously I've some no name case and airflow has been just all over the place and temps has been high,due this when I sold my first PC,I bought HAF X which has been tried and tested with my previous setup(i7-920 and HAF 932)

Thanks,Jura


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aiwandia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say please,
> What does 130w 1366 Xeon do that 95w does not?


Heat your room faster.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> air highest temp im hitting is 65 doing ibt high and its in a mid tower case with very bad airflow have a huge heatsink on the cpu a SilverStone Heligon HE01 i won from ocn last year or year befor been pretty good never knew how good till i got the xeon my 930 is/was a heater i waset even gonna overclock till is saw how cool it ran lol.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220047
> 
> 
> 
> Nice there and very good temperatures,did you tried Prime too ?
> 
> I've Thermalright HR02 BW "Macho" which seems is cooling mine good,although still would want lower temps,in IBT my temps are very similar to yours,but this depends on ambient temperature,during the day when out is now here 25C I seen too 70C,now I can see 60-65C during the night
> 
> Previously I've some no name case and airflow has been just all over the place and temps has been high,due this when I sold my first PC,I bought HAF X which has been tried and tested with my previous setup(i7-920 and HAF 932)
> 
> Thanks,Jura
Click to expand...

havet primed yet and this is my file server/media box/transcoder for plex i dont need a ton of speed now with more cores it seems like its twice as powerful as my 930 running 3600mhz. My main pc is a [email protected] with 16gigs of ddr3 2133 2x [email protected]/1650 with gpus and cpu water cooled in a custom case i got from ocn setup to hold 2 rads have a rx360 at the top and a rx240 at the bottom. My server tends to be the last to get any new stuff it just runs and does its job lol i forget about it most of the time until my room gets hot that was one of the big reasons i went with a xeon how much cooler they run compared to my bloomfield. I noticed already the extra power normaly with plex if i told it to do some things the 930 would be hammerd the x5675 does not even hit 40c.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aiwandia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say please,
> What does 130w 1366 Xeon do that 95w does not?
> 
> 
> 
> Heat your room faster.
Click to expand...

lol anything like the 130w bloomfields heat it very fast if i had this xeon back when i first had my x58 i would never got a sandy bridge lol runs cooler then my sandy glad i kept my x58 as a server now its more powerful then my 2600k least in the muti threaded benchmarks. This cpu amazes me how cool it idles my 930 idled at 40c or more most of the time with less vcore and clock.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I picked up a X5660 nearly 2 months ago for 80 off eBay. It was a B.O. auction. I was looking at a 5650 for the same price so threw my bid in and won. I got to try it out just a few days ago because I got injured. Anyhoo.. I run into a thermal wall before anything else. I try to keep it under 70C. Max temp according to specs is 81.5C. My coolers are mediocre AIO coolers. I'm using a CPNS10X in push-pull on the 5660 and hit 4.2Ghz (21*200)@1.35v at 68-70C easily. I have to fiddle with the voltage. I have a X5675 (I got it for $220 @kckyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably should have waited for better deal 8 mths ago) but only gotten to 3.6Ghz with it. Was my first X58 I built after visiting here, so I didn't know as much as I do now. I try at 160 BCLK first to maintain a 2:10 FSB-DRAM ratio since I run 1600Mhz RAM. My next target I try is 200 BCLK, usally with 20 multi. Chess has mentioned this before. Fairly easy to hit 4Ghz with my X5650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not sure if I can take it to 4.2Ghz.
> Hope that helps some.
> 
> EDIT: oh, crud...seems I am late to the party. lol.
> 
> on a side note, what is the Vtt usually labled in these ASUS BIOSs? QPI/DRAM voltage? There is a DRAM Bus voltage as well, so confused.
> Probably. I have a P6T SE as well, with mix brand memory. One set is [email protected] and one set is [email protected] Decided to sell both sets and get a set of Gskill Sniper 1600mhz, Works well on my other two boards. I was getting BSOD 50s when OC'ing the two sets to 1600....didn't realize I had 1333 in the mix either until later. Previous owner ran everthing stock.


Hi there

I think X5650 is bit better when it comes to OC and better temperatures,but that's my view,but every chip is not the same as I've seen on X5670 on air at [email protected] vCore,on my bloody hell I will need probably water

On the question about the Asus P6T SE BIOS,there is QPI/DRAM Core voltage and DRAM voltage(usually this I've set only at 1.56v with those RAM),I can't adjust every RAM as you or maybe I again looking somewhere else









Yes i'm thinking too sell my RAM and get better 1866mhz or 1600mhz RAM,all depends on future plans,but at moment and has been previously pretty stable

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> havet primed yet and this is my file server/media box/transcoder for plex i dont need a ton of speed now with more cores it seems like its twice as powerful as my 930 running 3600mhz. My main pc is a [email protected] with 16gigs of ddr3 2133 2x [email protected]/1650 with gpus and cpu water cooled in a custom case i got from ocn setup to hold 2 rads have a rx360 at the top and a rx240 at the bottom. My server tends to be the last to get any new stuff it just runs and does its job lol i forget about it most of the time until my room gets hot that was one of the big reasons i went with a xeon how much cooler they run compared to my bloomfield. I noticed already the extra power normaly with plex if i told it to do some things the 930 would be hammerd the x5675 does not even hit 40c.
> lol anything like the 130w bloomfields heat it very fast if i had this xeon back when i first had my x58 i would never got a sandy bridge lol runs cooler then my sandy glad i kept my x58 as a server now its more powerful then my 2600k least int he muti threaded benchmarks.


I'm using my PC as render machine,I've been using my PC only for rendering and for making music and from date when I've put X5670,my render times went down and making music in Ableton or Reason or any other SW where I'm using lots of VSTi is just pleasure to work,no hiccups,no issues

Old i7-920 has been great,but bit more on hotter side if I can add this mildly

Thanks,Jura


----------



## chessmyantidrug

To my knowledge, the 32nm 130W TDP Xeons aren't any more susceptible to heat than the 95W TDP parts. I would assume the X5680 and X5690 produce the same amount of heat at the same frequencies and voltages.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I picked up a X5660 nearly 2 months ago for 80 off eBay. It was a B.O. auction. I was looking at a 5650 for the same price so threw my bid in and won. I got to try it out just a few days ago because I got injured. Anyhoo.. I run into a thermal wall before anything else. I try to keep it under 70C. Max temp according to specs is 81.5C. My coolers are mediocre AIO coolers. I'm using a CPNS10X in push-pull on the 5660 and hit 4.2Ghz (21*200)@1.35v at 68-70C easily. I have to fiddle with the voltage. I have a X5675 (I got it for $220 @kckyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably should have waited for better deal 8 mths ago) but only gotten to 3.6Ghz with it. Was my first X58 I built after visiting here, so I didn't know as much as I do now. I try at 160 BCLK first to maintain a 2:10 FSB-DRAM ratio since I run 1600Mhz RAM. My next target I try is 200 BCLK, usally with 20 multi. Chess has mentioned this before. Fairly easy to hit 4Ghz with my X5650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not sure if I can take it to 4.2Ghz.
> Hope that helps some.
> 
> EDIT: oh, crud...seems I am late to the party. lol.
> 
> on a side note, what is the Vtt usually labled in these ASUS BIOSs? QPI/DRAM voltage? There is a DRAM Bus voltage as well, so confused.
> Probably. I have a P6T SE as well, with mix brand memory. One set is [email protected] and one set is [email protected] Decided to sell both sets and get a set of Gskill Sniper 1600mhz, Works well on my other two boards. I was getting BSOD 50s when OC'ing the two sets to 1600....didn't realize I had 1333 in the mix either until later. Previous owner ran everthing stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I think X5650 is bit better when it comes to OC and better temperatures,but that's my view,but every chip is not the same as I've seen on X5670 on air at [email protected] vCore,on my bloody hell I will need probably water
> 
> On the question about the Asus P6T SE BIOS,there is QPI/DRAM Core voltage and DRAM voltage(usually this I've set only at 1.56v with those RAM),I can't adjust every RAM as you or maybe I again looking somewhere else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i'm thinking too sell my RAM and get better 1866mhz or 1600mhz RAM,all depends on future plans,but at moment and has been previously pretty stable
> 
> Thanks,Jura
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> havet primed yet and this is my file server/media box/transcoder for plex i dont need a ton of speed now with more cores it seems like its twice as powerful as my 930 running 3600mhz. My main pc is a [email protected] with 16gigs of ddr3 2133 2x [email protected]/1650 with gpus and cpu water cooled in a custom case i got from ocn setup to hold 2 rads have a rx360 at the top and a rx240 at the bottom. My server tends to be the last to get any new stuff it just runs and does its job lol i forget about it most of the time until my room gets hot that was one of the big reasons i went with a xeon how much cooler they run compared to my bloomfield. I noticed already the extra power normaly with plex if i told it to do some things the 930 would be hammerd the x5675 does not even hit 40c.
> lol anything like the 130w bloomfields heat it very fast if i had this xeon back when i first had my x58 i would never got a sandy bridge lol runs cooler then my sandy glad i kept my x58 as a server now its more powerful then my 2600k least int he muti threaded benchmarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using my PC as render machine,I've been using my PC only for rendering and for making music and from date when I've put X5670,my render times went down and making music in Ableton or Reason or any other SW where I'm using lots of VSTi is just pleasure to work,no hiccups,no issues
> 
> Old i7-920 has been great,but bit more on hotter side if I can add this mildly
> 
> Thanks,Jura
Click to expand...

My old 930 was a good cpu but it took a beating when somthing was transcoding for plex my friend has a ps4 like me and watches my movies from his house so does transcoding on the fly i have it set to 3Mbps and the old 930 would heat up big time see 90-95% of the cpu used when doing the transcode.


----------



## jura11

Hi guys

Not sure who have P6T SE,did you tried to put more RAM than 24GB?
As Xeon can recognize or can have up to 288GB

As I'm thinking to get 32GB or even 48GB RAM,as I'm using lots of Photoshop and with loaded all actions/scripts/textures and brushes,my start up PS will eat 5GB RAM just on start up,now I'm on 20GB RAM

Thanks,Jura


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> Not sure who have P6T SE,did you tried to put more RAM than 24GB?
> As Xeon can recognize or can have up to 288GB
> 
> As I'm thinking to get 32GB or even 48GB RAM,as I'm using lots of Photoshop and with loaded all actions/scripts/textures and brushes,my start up PS will eat 5GB RAM just on start up,now I'm on 20GB RAM
> 
> Thanks,Jura


About your other question, I pulled one set and just used one at a time. Got the 1333 set to 1600, but got those errors I mentioned.

As for putting more than 24GB, someone reported having 48GB. Hard to find bigger than 8GB modules non-ECC.


----------



## aiwandia

Appreciate the comments, Intel shows higher base clock and not much else different.
It's overclock ability keeps it cost effective awhile yet IMO.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

well looks like i need to keep tweaking 4ghz seems to need 1.256 but it could be other settings that caused me problems its been priming for the last hr problem free gonna try to lower the volts.


----------



## aiwandia

'Dunno why you all worried about QPI at all as that's a duel CPU communication link,
little OC I've got on i7 950 is with QPI off.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aiwandia*
> 
> 'Dunno why you all worried about QPI at all as that's a duel CPU communication link,
> little OC I've got on i7 950 is with QPI off.


qpi is not dual cpu link alot of times you have to adjust qpi to get a 100% stable overclock and higher you go more tweaking qpi needs sometimes each chip is differnt depnds alot on the imc, see link below the qpi is how the chip interacts with memory and the mutiple chipsets.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Everything-You-Need-to-Know-About-The-QuickPath-Interconnect-QPI/610/2


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I picked up a X5660 nearly 2 months ago for 80 off eBay. It was a B.O. auction. I was looking at a 5650 for the same price so threw my bid in and won. I got to try it out just a few days ago because I got injured. Anyhoo.. I run into a thermal wall before anything else. I try to keep it under 70C. Max temp according to specs is 81.5C. My coolers are mediocre AIO coolers. I'm using a CPNS10X in push-pull on the 5660 and hit 4.2Ghz (21*200)@1.35v at 68-70C easily. I have to fiddle with the voltage. I have a X5675 (I got it for $220 @kckyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably should have waited for better deal 8 mths ago) but only gotten to 3.6Ghz with it. Was my first X58 I built after visiting here, so I didn't know as much as I do now. I try at 160 BCLK first to maintain a 2:10 FSB-DRAM ratio since I run 1600Mhz RAM. My next target I try is 200 BCLK, usally with 20 multi. Chess has mentioned this before. Fairly easy to hit 4Ghz with my X5650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not sure if I can take it to 4.2Ghz.
> Hope that helps some.
> 
> EDIT: oh, crud...seems I am late to the party. lol.
> 
> on a side note, what is the Vtt usually labled in these ASUS BIOSs? QPI/DRAM voltage? There is a DRAM Bus voltage as well, so confused.
> Probably. I have a P6T SE as well, with mix brand memory. One set is [email protected] and one set is [email protected] Decided to sell both sets and get a set of Gskill Sniper 1600mhz, Works well on my other two boards. I was getting BSOD 50s when OC'ing the two sets to 1600....didn't realize I had 1333 in the mix either until later. Previous owner ran everthing stock.


lol if any consolation i paid above $200 for mine as well. if i knew the market would drop that significantly in a matter of 8 months i would have waited too.









my experience dictates x5675 will run with less voltage than x5650 clock for clock, only a handful of x5650 i have seen can do 4.4ghz at 1.3v, so that leads me to assume the higher the model the better its binned. of course i too hit thermal wall before anything else, at 4.9ghz my mega wasn't able to push down 95c during testing. i feel like i can do above 5ghz easy if i have the funds for better cooling.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> About your other question, I pulled one set and just used one at a time. Got the 1333 set to 1600, but got those errors I mentioned.
> 
> As for putting more than 24GB, someone reported having 48GB. Hard to find bigger than 8GB modules non-ECC.


I've just found few threads on that on the Hardforum and there few guys confirmed they tried 48GB and they're fully recognizable in Windows etc
This means I will be getting probably 8GB kits and try them,friend have 8GB kits in his PC,I thinking to borrow them,if my P6T SE will recognize them,then I will be getting them,if not then I'm staying with what I've

Yes I know I've got too errors in past when I've tried to run them in 1600mhz,they're been stable for while and tried to render too,which has went without the issue too,but when I wanted to open Photoshop BSOD strike

Thanks again there,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I picked up a X5660 nearly 2 months ago for 80 off eBay. It was a B.O. auction. I was looking at a 5650 for the same price so threw my bid in and won. I got to try it out just a few days ago because I got injured. Anyhoo.. I run into a thermal wall before anything else. I try to keep it under 70C. Max temp according to specs is 81.5C. My coolers are mediocre AIO coolers. I'm using a CPNS10X in push-pull on the 5660 and hit 4.2Ghz (21*200)@1.35v at 68-70C easily. I have to fiddle with the voltage. I have a X5675 (I got it for $220 @kckyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably should have waited for better deal 8 mths ago) but only gotten to 3.6Ghz with it. Was my first X58 I built after visiting here, so I didn't know as much as I do now. I try at 160 BCLK first to maintain a 2:10 FSB-DRAM ratio since I run 1600Mhz RAM. My next target I try is 200 BCLK, usally with 20 multi. Chess has mentioned this before. Fairly easy to hit 4Ghz with my X5650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not sure if I can take it to 4.2Ghz.
> Hope that helps some.
> 
> EDIT: oh, crud...seems I am late to the party. lol.
> 
> on a side note, what is the Vtt usually labled in these ASUS BIOSs? QPI/DRAM voltage? There is a DRAM Bus voltage as well, so confused.
> Probably. I have a P6T SE as well, with mix brand memory. One set is [email protected] and one set is [email protected] Decided to sell both sets and get a set of Gskill Sniper 1600mhz, Works well on my other two boards. I was getting BSOD 50s when OC'ing the two sets to 1600....didn't realize I had 1333 in the mix either until later. Previous owner ran everthing stock.
> 
> 
> 
> lol if any consolation i paid above $200 for mine as well. if i knew the market would drop that significantly in a matter of 8 months i would have waited too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my experience dictates x5675 will run with less voltage than x5650 clock for clock, only a handful of x5650 i have seen can do 4.4ghz at 1.34v, so that leads me to assume the higher the model the better its binned. of course i too hit thermal wall before anything else, at 4.9ghz my mega wasn't able to push down 95c during testing. i feel like i can do above 5ghz easy if i have the funds for better cooling.
Click to expand...

what does your 5675 do at 4ghz im still tuning mine but i think i got qpi and stuff set and time to lower vcore it passed 30mins of prime blend so lowering vcore till it fails then retest longer.


----------



## kckyle

well my games play very nicely when my 5675 do when its at 4ghz lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> well my games play very nicely when my 5675 do when its at 4ghz lol


i ment vcore wise what does it need.


----------



## kckyle

1.2v last time i clock it at 4ghz


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> 1.2v last time i clock it at 4ghz


nice seems mine needs 1.24-1.25 for 4ghz need to go to bed maybe tommow i will figure this thing out i cant get it to boot at 200x20,21,22 always reboots befor windows boots been spoiled for to long with my 2600k lol.

And with my searching i found this thread that tells the limits of 32nm says you can run 1.45 gonna look see if i can find the datasheet the link is broke.
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1820772&highlight=x5650


----------



## kckyle

try 25x160, x5675 might favor higher multi more.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> try 25x160, x5675 might favor higher multi more.


25x161 is what im running right now and its stable 1.240 vcore mutiple times passed prime for a hr without a issue i know not long but im gonna use differt tools to check id like to hit 4200 if vcore is low enugh so more testing.

25x168 for 4200mhz is looking good kinda hot doing ibt very high tho 77 and 75c max temps on 2 cores but for most part staying under 70 using 1.28 right now but if it makes 10 passes i might try lowering it. Ibt is using 4200 of my 6gigs of memory all i had free for it to use next thing is i need to pickup some more memory whenever i can find it real cheap.


----------



## spdaimon

I have a question for the EVGA owners. Friend of mine has a Rev 1, X58 SLI Classified. Told him about this thread. Does all EVGA boards require a mod? He said yes, but he was looking at a question about a X58 SLI LE.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't own one of those boards so don't quote me on this, but I believe only the early revisions need the mod.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't own one of those boards so don't quote me on this, but I believe only the early revisions need the mod.


i think so to the link below shows a 2.0 needing the mod.

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2780


----------



## aiwandia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I have a question for the EVGA owners. Friend of mine has a Rev 1, X58 SLI Classified. Told him about this thread. Does all EVGA boards require a mod? He said yes, but he was looking at a question about a X58 SLI LE.


How does mod mean?
EVGA X58 SLI LE quit on me but most likely was my fault, sorry IDK.
Replaced LE with x3SLI board from EVGA which works (2x460 GPU = troubles)


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I have a question for the EVGA owners. Friend of mine has a Rev 1, X58 SLI Classified. Told him about this thread. Does all EVGA boards require a mod? He said yes, but he was looking at a question about a X58 SLI LE.


Here's a list for Evga mobo's that support -EP Xeon's & the minimum Rev. required to run them.

E757 - Rev. 1.1
E758 - Rev. 1.2
E760 - Rev. 1.1
E762 - Rev. 1.1
E767 - All
E768 - All

Most of the Rev. 1.0 boards do need a hard mod in order to use -EP Xeons.

The mod for E759, E760 & E762 Rev. 1.0

Above cpu socket:


Top-right of northbridge


Mod for the E757 Rev. 1.0:
Above cpu:


Top-right of northbridge:


Hope this helps.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

this x5675 is kinda funny needs 1.25 for 4ghz to pass ibt but at 4.2ghz its passing at 1.264 maybe less such a small bump but might have somthing to do with the turbo not kicking in at this speed where 4ghz it was might end up needing less voltages.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

My X5690 did something similar around those frequencies.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> My X5690 did something similar around those frequencies.


yea kinda new to me how turbo works on these lol seems random iv made 10 passes of ibt max at 4200 1.264 gonna see how low it will go might be able to get 4400 out of it but id like to keep temps under 75c on ibt.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

In my case I think it's the motherboard's voltage and current control doing weird things with this chip.

The x5690 has a x26 multiplier, and a x27 turbo mutli, but the turbo multi is applied to all cores. The X5650 has a x20 multi, and a x22, x23 multi for turbo. x22 is on all cores, and the x23 is on 2 cores when only one or two cores are under heavy load. Kind of weird how it works. The x5650 scaled with voltage like normal, it didn't have any strange jumps.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> In my case I think it's the motherboard's voltage and current control doing weird things with this chip.
> 
> The x5690 has a x26 multiplier, and a x27 turbo mutli, but the turbo multi is applied to all cores. The X5650 has a x20 multi, and a x22, x23 multi for turbo. x22 is on all cores, and the x23 is on 2 cores when only one or two cores are under heavy load. Kind of weird how it works. The x5650 scaled with voltage like normal, it didn't have any strange jumps.


yea def wierd im running 25x muti on my 5675 and it would turbo up to 26x on some cores then all back and forth lol.


----------



## spdaimon

ah, ok. Thanks for confirming guys. Wanted to check before he did something irreversible.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

and i put my chip back at stock for now keep getting a 0x1A out of nowhere it was stable then started bsod tired so will try more later maybe i have some bad ram.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> has anyone got gta v on their 6 core xeon yet? i wanna know if gta v is gonna be limited by the x58 cpus


OK, a friend just sent me this chart for GTA V and what to expect for your system. This time its a well made and easily understood chart. I have no clue who made this chart or where it comes from, as I just found the link posted on one of my Skype chats.

Just let me know if you want me to remove it for not being able to give credit to the proper source. Also, If anyone knows the source please let me know. I did a quick Google search and scanned through some articles but could not find this chart anywhere.

Looks like anyone here with a Xeon and at least 6GB of DDR3 will do just fine and will be dependent on your video card and its VRAM. So the real question is, is our Xeons good enough for say 4K at 60hz?


HAHA, err never mind looks like the source is gamestar.de, but I still could not locate the article source


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> and i put my chip back at stock for now keep getting a 0x1A out of nowhere it was stable then started bsod tired so will try more later maybe i have some bad ram.


VVT / uncroe or the RAM voltage might just need a slight bump, like +0.05V or so. What is your uncore currently clocked at?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> OK, a friend just sent me this chart for GTA V and what to expect for your system. This time its a well made and easily understood chart. I have no clue who made this chart or where it comes from, as I just found the link posted on one of my Skype chats.
> 
> Just let me know if you want me to remove it for not being able to give credit to the proper source. Also, If anyone knows the source please let me know. I did a quick Google search and scanned through some articles but could not find this chart anywhere.
> 
> Looks like anyone here with a Xeon and at least 6GB of DDR3 will do just fine and will be dependent on your video card and its VRAM. So the real question is, is our Xeons good enough for say 4K at 60hz?
> 
> 
> HAHA, err never mind looks like the source is gamestar.de, but I still could not locate the article source


thats exactly what i wanna know if this xeon can do 4k 60hz.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

My gut feeling is that the only thing limiting us still to this day is the GPU tech. I think we are good up to 8K myself, especially with DX12 giving us a free performance boost later this year.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> and i put my chip back at stock for now keep getting a 0x1A out of nowhere it was stable then started bsod tired so will try more later maybe i have some bad ram.


make sure your mobo chipset is being kept cool, i keep getting errors for no reason at one point turned out the heatsink on my mobo was pushing 60c plus


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> and i put my chip back at stock for now keep getting a 0x1A out of nowhere it was stable then started bsod tired so will try more later maybe i have some bad ram.
> 
> 
> 
> VVT / uncroe or the RAM voltage might just need a slight bump, like +0.05V or so. What is your uncore currently clocked at?
Click to expand...

iv tried going up and down with it qpi from 1.22 up to 1.30 wierd thing it was stable at 4 and 4.2 then all of sudden started to spit out memory bsod im wondering if one of my memory chips went bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> and i put my chip back at stock for now keep getting a 0x1A out of nowhere it was stable then started bsod tired so will try more later maybe i have some bad ram.
> 
> 
> 
> make sure your mobo chipset is being kept cool, i keep getting errors for no reason at one point turned out the heatsink on my mobo was pushing 60c plus
Click to expand...

yea that thing has a hulk of a heatsink one of the cooler running x58 boards id say out that didnt have a fan.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> and i put my chip back at stock for now keep getting a 0x1A out of nowhere it was stable then started bsod tired so will try more later maybe i have some bad ram.


Hi there

As above this can be low voltage on RAM,what voltage you have right now on RAM?

Bad stick of RAM,I would try at least MemTest to rule out this or try different stick of RAM

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> and i put my chip back at stock for now keep getting a 0x1A out of nowhere it was stable then started bsod tired so will try more later maybe i have some bad ram.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> As above this can be low voltage on RAM,what voltage you have right now on RAM?
> 
> Bad stick of RAM,I would try at least MemTest to rule out this or try different stick of RAM
> 
> Thanks,Jura
Click to expand...

i tried up to 1.65 stock volts on ram is 1.5 im kinda leaning toward a stick of bad ram sence it happend all of sudden when it was being stable, im sorta thinking i need more ram also 6gigs is kinda pushing it when quite a few things gets running seeing how much 12gigs of ddr 1600 will run me.


----------



## kckyle

honestly with ddr4 out i wouldn't really want to invest any more money in ddr3, but if u must, these 8gb stick costs 50 bucks a stick now


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> honestly with ddr4 out i wouldn't really want to invest any more money in ddr3, but if u must, these 8gb stick costs 50 bucks a stick now


well 3x 4gig can be had for 85-130 depending on speed and timings and ddr4 is out of the question sence this x58 will likely be my server for years to come. I would throw another 6gig kit in but my heatsink blocks my first ram slot so cant do that.


----------



## kckyle

haha i have the same problem, thats why i went with low profile ram. there is a guy selling samsung wonder ram in the market section if ur interested.


----------



## aiwandia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> honestly with ddr4 out i wouldn't really want to invest any more money in ddr3, but if u must, these 8gb stick costs 50 bucks a stick now


only on SR-2 as 2xCPU savings paid the memory costs


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> haha i have the same problem, thats why i went with low profile ram. there is a guy selling samsung wonder ram in the market section if ur interested.


yea im looking at that wonder if losing tripple channel will matter much.


----------



## kckyle

i'm only on dual channel atm and i haven't noticed any difference tbh.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> yea im looking at that wonder if losing tripple channel will matter much.


It matters quite a bit in read and copy, not so much with write. Not sure what the real-world difference is.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i tried up to 1.65 stock volts on ram is 1.5 im kinda leaning toward a stick of bad ram sence it happend all of sudden when it was being stable, im sorta thinking i need more ram also 6gigs is kinda pushing it when quite a few things gets running seeing how much 12gigs of ddr 1600 will run me.


I've tried 1.65 or 1.64v to run on my and got same like yours BSOD,due this I reverted to 1.56 which is OK for my needs and PC is stable under every condition,jsut tried bench like Unigine and Asus RealBench and PC has been stable too

Yes more RAM will help you for sure,I've run for while 6GB,but after I'm rendering and editing etc,I simply needed to up RAM as 12GB hasn't been enough for me,16GB has been OKish,but with 20GB I've still have 2-3GB free when I'm rendering

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> honestly with ddr4 out i wouldn't really want to invest any more money in ddr3, but if u must, these 8gb stick costs 50 bucks a stick now


Yes I would want to DDR4,but X58 boards don't support them and I'm not really looking to upgrade CPU anytime soon,maybe to Sandy Bridge Xeon I would upgrade my PC with good MB
Personally I want to get 48GB RAM for my Asus P6T this would help me massively

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

hmm setting memory to 1344 it booted windows at no bsod but i noticed programs closin at randmom gonna run some memtests to see if anything shows up.

slightly confused memtest is passing lol maybe its not memory i do still need more memory tho.

at 1600+ bsod or reboot even with loose timings leaning towards maybe cpu imc so set unicore to 3000 instead of 3200 see if that helps.

not even sure if its memory cpu oc anymore 1 thing for sure this cpu hates any muti but 25 set anything else either no post or freezes during post i got 4200 stable right now watching to see if it bsods or gives me any memory errors.

Do you guys disable the power saving features with your xeons i know with my 930 it worked fine but im getting some 124 bsod at idle so figure its coming from the power saving i disabled all but c1e to see if it helps.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> iv tried going up and down with it qpi from 1.22 up to 1.30 wierd thing it was stable at 4 and 4.2 then all of sudden started to spit out memory bsod im wondering if one of my memory chips went bad.
> yea that thing has a hulk of a heatsink one of the cooler running x58 boards id say out that didnt have a fan.


It depends on the motherboard, but usually QPI and VTT are separate. VTT is for the uncore/memory controller. I meant to say VTT, not VVT.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> iv tried going up and down with it qpi from 1.22 up to 1.30 wierd thing it was stable at 4 and 4.2 then all of sudden started to spit out memory bsod im wondering if one of my memory chips went bad.
> yea that thing has a hulk of a heatsink one of the cooler running x58 boards id say out that didnt have a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the motherboard, but usually QPI and VTT are separate. VTT is for the uncore/memory controller. I meant to say VTT, not VVT.
Click to expand...

well on mine only has qpi no vtt by itself been playing with api and vcore working on getting 4200 stable using occt linpack crazy cpu only hitting 69c on hottest core on air lol and i orderd 12gigs of gskill ddr1600 4gig chips to put in give me more ram and incase i got some bad memory sticks.

linpack avx passed 3hrs max 69c max temp i think im on the right road now.
4200 stable at idle and load now no more bsod my memory should be here monday maybe today but i doubt it i need to figure out why i cant control my fan speed on cpu fan tho.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> hmm setting memory to 1344 it booted windows at no bsod but i noticed programs closin at randmom gonna run some memtests to see if anything shows up.
> 
> slightly confused memtest is passing lol maybe its not memory i do still need more memory tho.
> 
> at 1600+ bsod or reboot even with loose timings leaning towards maybe cpu imc so set unicore to 3000 instead of 3200 see if that helps.
> 
> not even sure if its memory cpu oc anymore 1 thing for sure this cpu hates any muti but 25 set anything else either no post or freezes during post i got 4200 stable right now watching to see if it bsods or gives me any memory errors.
> 
> Do you guys disable the power saving features with your xeons i know with my 930 it worked fine but im getting some 124 bsod at idle so figure its coming from the power saving i disabled all but c1e to see if it helps.


Hi there

Personally I've disabled all Power saving features,I don't need them personally.
And about the setting RAM,I've set them now to Auto,because last time I've set them to 1600mhz and UCLK to 3200 and I've got BSOD after while,they're been stable when I've rendered,but after that I fired the PS and I've got BSOD

From POST my RAM speeds are at 1283mhz which is bit low,but doesn't crash at all in any application,I've just added bit more vCore(now is set at 1.35v) for stability and QPI is set at 1.275v.

I've tried 210bclk and is unstable,tried to raise Multi and play with BCLK,but still PC is unstable at 4.4GHz

Yours temps are very good,my on idle right now is around 34C on hottest core and in OCCT I've seen highest 72C,but Real Temp 3.70 reporting totally different temps from HWMonitor,strange

What guys are you using for monitoring the temps ?

I've been using Real Temp 3.70,but seems he is reporting higher temps as HWMonitor or OCCT

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> hmm setting memory to 1344 it booted windows at no bsod but i noticed programs closin at randmom gonna run some memtests to see if anything shows up.
> 
> slightly confused memtest is passing lol maybe its not memory i do still need more memory tho.
> 
> at 1600+ bsod or reboot even with loose timings leaning towards maybe cpu imc so set unicore to 3000 instead of 3200 see if that helps.
> 
> not even sure if its memory cpu oc anymore 1 thing for sure this cpu hates any muti but 25 set anything else either no post or freezes during post i got 4200 stable right now watching to see if it bsods or gives me any memory errors.
> 
> Do you guys disable the power saving features with your xeons i know with my 930 it worked fine but im getting some 124 bsod at idle so figure its coming from the power saving i disabled all but c1e to see if it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Personally I've disabled all Power saving features,I don't need them personally.
> And about the setting RAM,I've set them now to Auto,because last time I've set them to 1600mhz and UCLK to 3200 and I've got BSOD after while,they're been stable when I've rendered,but after that I fired the PS and I've got BSOD
> 
> From POST my RAM speeds are at 1283mhz which is bit low,but doesn't crash at all in any application,I've just added bit more vCore(now is set at 1.35v) for stability and QPI is set at 1.275v.
> 
> I've tried 210bclk and is unstable,tried to raise Multi and play with BCLK,but still PC is unstable at 4.4GHz
> 
> Yours temps are very good,my on idle right now is around 34C on hottest core and in OCCT I've seen highest 72C,but Real Temp 3.70 reporting totally different temps from HWMonitor,strange
> 
> What guys are you using for monitoring the temps ?
> 
> I've been using Real Temp 3.70,but seems he is reporting higher temps as HWMonitor or OCCT
> 
> Thanks,Jura
Click to expand...

real temp haset been updated sence 2012 maybe its detecting the cpu wrong hwmonitor and speedfan match same temps and both have more restest updates along with occt, i idle at 23c on lowest core with all but c1e turned off no crashes at idle or full load now and max temp of 69c on air in a midtower case with 5 or 6 hardrives and a 5850 amb is around 20-22c I got a 12gig kit of ram coming in likely will need to redo my overclock. Next time im in bios i will save what im using usualy if you use offset you can use some of the powersaving and get lower temps and voltage at idel and still be stable my server is idle alot so see no reason for it to run full speed always.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> real temp haset been updated sence 2012 maybe its detecting the cpu wrong hwmonitor and speedfan match same temps and both have more restest updates along with occt, i idle at 23c on lowest core with all but c1e turned off no crashes at idle or full load now and max temp of 69c on air in a midtower case with 5 or 6 hardrives and a 5850 amb is around 20-22c I got a 12gig kit of ram coming in likely will need to redo my overclock. Next time im in bios i will save what im using usualy if you use offset you can use some of the powersaving and get lower temps and voltage at idel and still be stable my server is idle alot so see no reason for it to run full speed always.


I didn't know that about the RealTemp have been using RealTemp for while and have been concerned about the temps for while,tried few bits too and yesterday I've re-applied thermal paste as my suspicion has been I've put bit small of the Shin-Etsu on the CPU and done few test and looks like temps has dropped for few degrees again

Here is screenshot when I'm rendering in 3DS MAX and CPU Utilization is on all cores 100%



Yes I'm now doing all pictures on my phone of all my OC settings,now everything is stable,but I can now try to OC more:thumb:

You will see,but yes you don't need to have run yours server on full power if doesn't needs to

Thanks,Jura


----------



## freakb18c1

Wolf, time to put that 5675 under water and push her to 5.0


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freakb18c1*
> 
> Wolf, time to put that 5675 under water and push her to 5.0


you crazy lol who needs water when these chips run 69c on linx avx lol 4.2gh for the use it gets is lighting fast plex now updates stuff super fast and cpu does not even break into the 40s.

got my 12gigs now time to do some tests see what it can do if anything better then my old or same and for those order from newegg they now have a warehouse in Indianapolis, Indiana first time i had anything shipped from it got eggsaver orderd ram on friday at 5pm got it today at 12pm fastest i ever got anything from newegg. Got my new ram and still get the 0x1A = Memory managemen bsod got me stumped iv tried uping and lowering qpi and stuff and seems to still come back.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

My X5670 creeps into the low 80's under load at 4.2GHz.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> My X5670 creeps into the low 80's under load at 4.2GHz.


guess i got a real cool running one sence i only hit 69c i do have a huge heatsink on it tho.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I had a TRUE and replaced it with a Nepton 140XL. My processor does need a comparably unreasonable voltage to reach 4.2GHz, though. Almost 1.35V.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I had a TRUE and replaced it with a Nepton 140XL. My processor does need a comparably unreasonable voltage to reach 4.2GHz, though. Almost 1.35V.


ah mine needs 1.27 but still fighting it while its stable putting new memory in brought back my memory management bsod again yet to figure out what really causes them. I thought it was bad ram but new ram does it to so i put it all in and determined to make it to like it lol 18gigs of ddr1600


----------



## kikicoco1334

the people who voted for more than 6 years gotta be beta tester or something lol. LGA1366 was introduced in Nov 2008 and its only Mar 2015 (unless my math is WAY off)

I was just posting in another unrelated post, I still have ONE 965 ONE 970, ONE 980x, THREE Xeon 5670 and TWO 5640 in the working order

I've been on 1366 since day one so at this point I've pretty much used every single released unreleased 1366 already lol. (killed plenty during my overclocking days







)


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikicoco1334*
> 
> the people who voted for more than 6 years gotta be beta tester or something lol. LGA1366 was introduced in Nov 2008 and its only Mar 2015 (unless my math is WAY off)
> 
> I was just posting in another unrelated post, I still have ONE 965 ONE 970, ONE 980x, THREE Xeon 5670 and TWO 5640 in the working order
> 
> I've been on 1366 since day one so at this point I've pretty much used every single released unreleased 1366 already lol. (killed plenty during my overclocking days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


lol most probly didnt count the exact month just 2008 and probly didnt even remmber what month they got it lol.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> you crazy lol who needs water when these chips run 69c on linx avx lol 4.2gh for the use it gets is lighting fast plex now updates stuff super fast and cpu does not even break into the 40s.
> 
> got my 12gigs now time to do some tests see what it can do if anything better then my old or same and for those order from newegg they now have a warehouse in Indianapolis, Indiana first time i had anything shipped from it got eggsaver orderd ram on friday at 5pm got it today at 12pm fastest i ever got anything from newegg. Got my new ram and still get the 0x1A = Memory managemen bsod got me stumped iv tried uping and lowering qpi and stuff and seems to still come back.


Hi there

Agree I was thinking about the going with water,but not sure if it worth it at the,my plans is to run at least 4.5GHz which should be achievable on air at reasonable temps,just needs to re-thought fans,as still running stock HAF X fans and temps are now over here 25C,in night my CPU temps go down to high 20's which is nice

I would raise bit more vCore,as I've similar issue too and what voltage you have at DRAM,my RAM have set 1.54v as I've tried 1.64v,but has been unstable on 4.2GHz,QPI I've set at 1.30 which seems is OK and timings on RAM I've set on auto,which seems is working with no BSOD

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> My X5670 creeps into the low 80's under load at 4.2GHz.


Hi there

What are yours Ambient temps? And what CPU cooler are you running ?

I'm running Thermalright HR02 "Macho" B/W with Shin-Etsu paste and temps are at 25C ambient,idle 34C and load 64C and running too 4.2GHz,vCore I've set at 1.35v,QPI 1.30v,with vCore set at 1.30 I'm getting BSOD after while,with 1.35v vCore is stable in every application,I've never seen low 80's,only once when I've applied wrong amount of the Shin-Etsu,but after I've re-applied temps went down

Not sure why you are getting such high temps,but yes this can be down to the few different things like case,fans etc

Thanks,Jura
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I had a TRUE and replaced it with a Nepton 140XL. My processor does need a comparably unreasonable voltage to reach 4.2GHz, though. Almost 1.35V.


Yours vCore is pretty reasonable at 1.35v,those chips should be OK with 1.45v,keep QPI under 1.35v and you should be OK,temps are higher what I would expect from the cooler which you are running

Hope this heps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> you crazy lol who needs water when these chips run 69c on linx avx lol 4.2gh for the use it gets is lighting fast plex now updates stuff super fast and cpu does not even break into the 40s.
> 
> got my 12gigs now time to do some tests see what it can do if anything better then my old or same and for those order from newegg they now have a warehouse in Indianapolis, Indiana first time i had anything shipped from it got eggsaver orderd ram on friday at 5pm got it today at 12pm fastest i ever got anything from newegg. Got my new ram and still get the 0x1A = Memory managemen bsod got me stumped iv tried uping and lowering qpi and stuff and seems to still come back.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Agree I was thinking about the going with water,but not sure if it worth it at the,my plans is to run at least 4.5GHz which should be achievable on air at reasonable temps,just needs to re-thought fans,as still running stock HAF X fans and temps are now over here 25C,in night my CPU temps go down to high 20's which is nice
> 
> I would raise bit more vCore,as I've similar issue too and what voltage you have at DRAM,my RAM have set 1.54v as I've tried 1.64v,but has been unstable on 4.2GHz,QPI I've set at 1.30 which seems is OK and timings on RAM I've set on auto,which seems is working with no BSOD
> 
> Thanks,Jura
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> My X5670 creeps into the low 80's under load at 4.2GHz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there
> 
> What are yours Ambient temps? And what CPU cooler are you running ?
> 
> I'm running Thermalright HR02 "Macho" B/W with Shin-Etsu paste and temps are at 25C ambient,idle 34C and load 64C and running too 4.2GHz,vCore I've set at 1.35v,QPI 1.30v,with vCore set at 1.30 I'm getting BSOD after while,with 1.35v vCore is stable in every application,I've never seen low 80's,only once when I've applied wrong amount of the Shin-Etsu,but after I've re-applied temps went down
> 
> Not sure why you are getting such high temps,but yes this can be down to the few different things like case,fans etc
> 
> Thanks,Jura
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I had a TRUE and replaced it with a Nepton 140XL. My processor does need a comparably unreasonable voltage to reach 4.2GHz, though. Almost 1.35V.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yours vCore is pretty reasonable at 1.35v,those chips should be OK with 1.45v,keep QPI under 1.35v and you should be OK,temps are higher what I would expect from the cooler which you are running
> 
> Hope this heps
> 
> Thanks,Jura
Click to expand...

well right now i have 18gigs of ram in the pc running 200x21 1.256 vcore 1.35 qpi and 1.30 ioh using occt linpack avx and 64it using 90% of ram so far good hit 72c so far but i figure temps would bump up some with higher blk i was running 169, and i found my problem was keeping me from using higher blks and differnt mutis if i use offset my board wont post on anything but 25 but exact it works normal.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> well right now i have 18gigs of ram in the pc running 200x21 1.256 vcore 1.35 qpi and 1.30 ioh using occt linpack avx and 64it using 90% of ram so far good hit 72c so far but i figure temps would bump up some with higher blk i was running 169, and i found my problem was keeping me from using higher blks and differnt mutis if i use offset my board wont post on anything but 25 but exact it works normal.


I've got 20GB RAM and really thinking go with 48GB as next to try,because 20GB is not enough for my needs(I just don't understand how people can live with 8GB RAM on their PC)

Yes QPI is on the limit,what I've read over on hardforum,where guys don't recommend to go beyond 1.35 on QPI,vCore you have nice and low,I tried 1.25v at 4.2Ghz and I'm getting BSOD,with 1.25v I can do 4.0GHz as most,IOH I've set at 1.1,not sure,but tried only once 1.16v at nothing has changed,I will need to investigate this

I've tried to run higher multi(24x) and lower BCLK,but PC has been stable at OCCT,tried then to do few renders,everything fine,but BSOD strike after I've started Photoshop

Offset I don't use at all,tried on i7-920 and those offsets/skews has caused unstable OC at 4.0Ghz

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> well right now i have 18gigs of ram in the pc running 200x21 1.256 vcore 1.35 qpi and 1.30 ioh using occt linpack avx and 64it using 90% of ram so far good hit 72c so far but i figure temps would bump up some with higher blk i was running 169, and i found my problem was keeping me from using higher blks and differnt mutis if i use offset my board wont post on anything but 25 but exact it works normal.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 20GB RAM and really thinking go with 48GB as next to try,because 20GB is not enough for my needs(I just don't understand how people can live with 8GB RAM on their PC)
> 
> Yes QPI is on the limit,what I've read over on hardforum,where guys don't recommend to go beyond 1.35 on QPI,vCore you have nice and low,I tried 1.25v at 4.2Ghz and I'm getting BSOD,with 1.25v I can do 4.0GHz as most,IOH I've set at 1.1,not sure,but tried only once 1.16v at nothing has changed,I will need to investigate this
> 
> I've tried to run higher multi(24x) and lower BCLK,but PC has been stable at OCCT,tried then to do few renders,everything fine,but BSOD strike after I've started Photoshop
> 
> Offset I don't use at all,tried on i7-920 and those offsets/skews has caused unstable OC at 4.0Ghz
> 
> Thanks,Jura
Click to expand...

i might dial back some of the settigns after i hit a hr stable in occt cpu vcore seems even better now without offset.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Alright, I'm a little bit worried about my processor. I just reseated the block and applied GC-Extreme properly. I used the rice grain method, which provides me with adequate coverage. I tested things at 24x180 (my old daily driver) with core voltage at 1.336V and temperatures during IBT propelled into the 90s. I immediately stopped, restarted and went back into my BIOS. I'm currently running 24x165 with CPU-Z reporting 1.32V under load and temperatures still approach 90 under load. I have no idea what to make of this, but I don't really feel comfortable running stress tests anymore. At least not until I can figure out why my temperatures are through the roof.

Any thoughts?

Should I make a separate thread for this?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Alright, I'm a little bit worried about my processor. I just reseated the block and applied GC-Extreme properly. I used the rice grain method, which provides me with adequate coverage. I tested things at 24x180 (my old daily driver) with core voltage at 1.336V and temperatures during IBT propelled into the 90s. I immediately stopped, restarted and went back into my BIOS. I'm currently running 24x165 with CPU-Z reporting 1.32V under load and temperatures still approach 90 under load. I have no idea what to make of this, but I don't really feel comfortable running stress tests anymore. At least not until I can figure out why my temperatures are through the roof.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Should I make a separate thread for this?


I think your coolers pump is dead/dying, that's my guess.
or maybe the fan's not working.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The fans are working and I can hear the pump working. I haven't even had this cooler for more than a month and a half. When I feel the tubes, they don't feel exceptionally warm. The radiator doesn't, either.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i might dial back some of the settigns after i hit a hr stable in occt cpu vcore seems even better now without offset.


I'm thinking to dial down vCore,but at moment everything is working,just I need to spend bit more time with RAM timings,this is for me still mystery what is best way.Yes if you could dial down and will be stable then this can be good way there

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Alright, I'm a little bit worried about my processor. I just reseated the block and applied GC-Extreme properly. I used the rice grain method, which provides me with adequate coverage. I tested things at 24x180 (my old daily driver) with core voltage at 1.336V and temperatures during IBT propelled into the 90s. I immediately stopped, restarted and went back into my BIOS. I'm currently running 24x165 with CPU-Z reporting 1.32V under load and temperatures still approach 90 under load. I have no idea what to make of this, but I don't really feel comfortable running stress tests anymore. At least not until I can figure out why my temperatures are through the roof.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Should I make a separate thread for this?


Hi there

Not sure,do you have any other CPU cooler at home or if you could borrow CPU cooler for time being,for testing as I'm suspecting on yours Nepton 140XL pump has failed or failing,can you hear the pump if its running or if its OK,Fan is spinning etc ?

Can you try as we are running 200X21? I've run lower BCLK with higher multi and temps has been higher,not so much,just around 6-7C

I'm using like you are using rice grain method on the my CPU and my paste is Shin-Etsu

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Alright, I'm a little bit worried about my processor. I just reseated the block and applied GC-Extreme properly. I used the rice grain method, which provides me with adequate coverage. I tested things at 24x180 (my old daily driver) with core voltage at 1.336V and temperatures during IBT propelled into the 90s. I immediately stopped, restarted and went back into my BIOS. I'm currently running 24x165 with CPU-Z reporting 1.32V under load and temperatures still approach 90 under load. I have no idea what to make of this, but I don't really feel comfortable running stress tests anymore. At least not until I can figure out why my temperatures are through the roof.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Should I make a separate thread for this?


check all your wires for your cooler make sure they are hooked up and none pulled loose from the coolers housing sounds like its not cooling at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i might dial back some of the settigns after i hit a hr stable in occt cpu vcore seems even better now without offset.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking to dial down vCore,but at moment everything is working,just I need to spend bit more time with RAM timings,this is for me still mystery what is best way.Yes if you could dial down and will be stable then this can be good way there
> 
> Thanks,Jura
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Alright, I'm a little bit worried about my processor. I just reseated the block and applied GC-Extreme properly. I used the rice grain method, which provides me with adequate coverage. I tested things at 24x180 (my old daily driver) with core voltage at 1.336V and temperatures during IBT propelled into the 90s. I immediately stopped, restarted and went back into my BIOS. I'm currently running 24x165 with CPU-Z reporting 1.32V under load and temperatures still approach 90 under load. I have no idea what to make of this, but I don't really feel comfortable running stress tests anymore. At least not until I can figure out why my temperatures are through the roof.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Should I make a separate thread for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Not sure,do you have any other CPU cooler at home or if you could borrow CPU cooler for time being,for testing as I'm suspecting on yours Nepton 140XL pump has failed or failing,can you hear the pump if its running or if its OK,Fan is spinning etc ?
> 
> Can you try as we are running 200X21? I've run lower BCLK with higher multi and temps has been higher,not so much,just around 6-7C
> 
> I'm using like you are using rice grain method on the my CPU and my paste is Shin-Etsu
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura
Click to expand...

im cutting back my ioh and qpi but vcore for me is pretty much dailed in 1.264 is the final vcore it needs to pass linpack 64bit avx for a for hrs at 4.2ghz enugh for everything it wil get used for probly way overkill but hey for the temps i get i forgot i put my fans on silent mode to putting them back on turbo knocked temps back to 69-70c. I think i might not even need much qpi just ioh to keep the memory controler happy maybe cause no matter what qpi i was still having problems till i raised the ioh at 1.16 seems its pretty happy now.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Everything is connected. I can see and feel the fans running. I can hear the pump running and the LED is lit. I still have the TRUE that sat on this thing until I replaced it with the Nepton, but taking all that out and testing with the TRUE is an awful lot of effort. I guess that's my safest course of action, though.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Everything is connected. I can see and feel the fans running. I can hear the pump running and the LED is lit. I still have the TRUE that sat on this thing until I replaced it with the Nepton, but taking all that out and testing with the TRUE is an awful lot of effort. I guess that's my safest course of action, though.


try stock see what temps it hits you really shouldnt be hitting 90c these cpus dont get that hot i say either has terrable contact or not working correctly.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I have my processor down to stock and the lowest voltage I can set manually: 1.25V in BIOS, 1.304V in CPU-Z. I have LLC enabled so voltage is always higher than I have set in BIOS, but I take that into account when I do my settings.

The hottest cores hovered around 67. That sounds way too hot for stock.


----------



## jura11

Hi there

I would swap CPU cooler for TRUE if you have still at home,I'm sure will be worth it at least for piece of mind just due you will know what is causing this.

Not sure,can be the temperature sensor on the MB which has failed ?

Those stock temps are hot there that's for sure

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I would swap CPU cooler for TRUE if you have still at home,I'm sure will be worth it at least for piece of mind just due you will know what is causing this.
> 
> Not sure,can be the temperature sensor on the MB which has failed ?
> 
> Those stock temps are hot there that's for sure
> 
> Thanks,Jura


i agree seems way to hot and cpu temps should be pulled from the core of cpu so not sure if motherboard would cause them to be wrong. On another note i got mine stable at 4200 1.264 vcore 1.30 qpi 1.24 ioh 18gigs of [email protected] 9 9 9 needed those or it would act wierd in windows stuff crashing and freezing all in yellow still tho.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I figured out the voltage thing. I moved the OV_CPU jumper from pins 2 and 3 to pins 1 and 2 and now I can go as low as 0.85V. I currently have CPU ratio and core voltage set to auto. CPU-Z reports 1.072V which is a rather refreshing sight to see. Unfortunately the hottest cores are hovering around 50. That seems pretty high for such little voltage.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i agree seems way to hot and cpu temps should be pulled from the core of cpu so not sure if motherboard would cause them to be wrong. On another note i got mine stable at 4200 1.264 vcore 1.30 qpi 1.24 ioh 18gigs of [email protected] 9 9 9 needed those or it would act wierd in windows stuff crashing and freezing all in yellow still tho.


I wanted to say CPU,but I've put MB,but we are agree temps are hot for stock speed,I've never run mine on stock speeds at all,then I don't know what stock temps should have X5670,but still with this CPU cooler Nepton 140XL he should have o idle low 20's and on load I would suspect 45C

That's great results there ,yes seems on yours higher IOH helping you,this I need to investigate for sure later on,but right now I'm very happy with mine,unless I would have again BSOD and then again i will redo everything from scratch.

If is stable in Windows then I wouldn't be worried,did you tried Asus Real bench,I'm testing with this mostly stability,as I mostly render and using Photoshop,if is stable at Real Bench then should be stable in most other programs

Thanks,Jura
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I figured out the voltage thing. I moved the OV_CPU jumper from pins 2 and 3 to pins 1 and 2 and now I can go as low as 0.85V. I currently have CPU ratio and core voltage set to auto. CPU-Z reports 1.072V which is a rather refreshing sight to see. Unfortunately the hottest cores are hovering around 50. That seems pretty high for such little voltage.


Hi there

I would try to replace CPU cooler,CPU cooler swap shouldn't take more than 1 hour and you will have for sure piece of mind
But great to hear you are sorted CPU voltage there









Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i agree seems way to hot and cpu temps should be pulled from the core of cpu so not sure if motherboard would cause them to be wrong. On another note i got mine stable at 4200 1.264 vcore 1.30 qpi 1.24 ioh 18gigs of [email protected] 9 9 9 needed those or it would act wierd in windows stuff crashing and freezing all in yellow still tho.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to say CPU,but I've put MB,but we are agree temps are hot for stock speed,I've never run mine on stock speeds at all,then I don't know what stock temps should have X5670,but still with this CPU cooler Nepton 140XL he should have o idle low 20's and on load I would suspect 45C
> 
> That's great results there ,yes seems on yours higher IOH helping you,this I need to investigate for sure later on,but right now I'm very happy with mine,unless I would have again BSOD and then again i will redo everything from scratch.
> 
> If is stable in Windows then I wouldn't be worried,did you tried Asus Real bench,I'm testing with this mostly stability,as I mostly render and using Photoshop,if is stable at Real Bench then should be stable in most other programs
> 
> Thanks,Jura
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I figured out the voltage thing. I moved the OV_CPU jumper from pins 2 and 3 to pins 1 and 2 and now I can go as low as 0.85V. I currently have CPU ratio and core voltage set to auto. CPU-Z reports 1.072V which is a rather refreshing sight to see. Unfortunately the hottest cores are hovering around 50. That seems pretty high for such little voltage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I would try to replace CPU cooler,CPU cooler swap shouldn't take more than 1 hour and you will have for sure piece of mind
> But great to hear you are sorted CPU voltage there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,Jura
Click to expand...

Yea im going to run it i ran it on my 2600k just havet got around to it on the x5670 tho i have ran cinebench r15 funny my [email protected] lost to the x5670 at stock lol sweet little cpu. Today/tommow im gonna try to find the noisy fan or what not in my server starting to drive me nuts not cpu fan or gpu fan.

heres my realbench scores with a 5850 and the 5670


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Everything is connected. I can see and feel the fans running. I can hear the pump running and the LED is lit. I still have the TRUE that sat on this thing until I replaced it with the Nepton, but taking all that out and testing with the TRUE is an awful lot of effort. I guess that's my safest course of action, though.


Is the CPU header where you should have the pump plugged in to set to 100%?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Yea im going to run it i ran it on my 2600k just havet got around to it on the x5670 tho i have ran cinebench r15 funny my [email protected] lost to the x5670 at stock lol sweet little cpu. Today/tommow im gonna try to find the noisy fan or what not in my server starting to drive me nuts not cpu fan or gpu fan.
> 
> heres my realbench scores with a 5850 and the 5670


Will post the results later on,somewhere I've them on HDD if not then I would do one quick test,Cinebench R15 tried few times,but this is not for me best test,I usually test with V-RAY or any other renderer where I can see how fast is it against my other,I usually keeping my records for every CPU

Noisy fans this right now I don't have,only fans I need to replace for some better as I'm looking for bit lower temps,but still think about the Water cooling and custom WC loop based on XSPC 360

Noise I remember when I bought Seagate HDD which has been so noisy,I've several normal HDD,but this one has been so noisy,I sold this right away

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Yea im going to run it i ran it on my 2600k just havet got around to it on the x5670 tho i have ran cinebench r15 funny my [email protected] lost to the x5670 at stock lol sweet little cpu. Today/tommow im gonna try to find the noisy fan or what not in my server starting to drive me nuts not cpu fan or gpu fan.
> 
> heres my realbench scores with a 5850 and the 5670


OK here is the Realbench score



Or in better resolution



Thanks,Jura


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Is the CPU header where you should have the pump plugged in to set to 100%?


I'm not sure which fan header the pump is plugged into, but it is working. I'm actually beginning to think something may be wrong with my processor. League of Legends would crash at the end of every game and that was eventually fixed with a bump in core voltage. Now I get a different error at the end of every game: Failed to create dump file : (error 0). I can't find any information on that specifically and have tried everything to remedy the situation.

I'll take things apart tonight and inspect everything. I'm hoping nothing is wrong with my motherboard or CPU.


----------



## bill1024

Just a heads up.
Asus Rampage2 x58 motherboard 75$
There is a password and seller does not know how to defeat it.
Pull battery and reset bios maybe? Flash bios?
Worse come to worse buy a new bios chip for 13$ or so.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/400905851891?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I would go for it, but I just bought 2 dual socket 1366 and PSU and 2 E5660 CPUs. 25$ for two E5660 xeons. I paid over 250$ each a few years ago for the ones I had sitting here.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Move Bios from my Rampage 2 onto that one? Hmm...


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I discovered the culprit: a bent pin. This is a very sad day. I don't know how it got bent or why the problem took so long to manifest itself.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I discovered the culprit: a bent pin. This is a very sad day. I don't know how it got bent or why the problem took so long to manifest itself.


Oh,that's not good news there.
But maybe you can have look if its possible to straighten the bent pin,this has happens to my old Core2Duo few years back,which never manifested to any problems like overheating or problems under overclocking

Good luck there

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I discovered the culprit: a bent pin. This is a very sad day. I don't know how it got bent or why the problem took so long to manifest itself.


You sure not all pins are critical maybe it just shorted another one out causing the problems bending it back might fix it. On my note i found one of my loud fans gpu i got from a friend had the blue and green wires cut and they are fan control and fan speed so fan was doing a wide open run used some electric tape and rewired them and boom that works now.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I did my best to bend the pin back into place, but it looks like I managed to push it down at the same time. It definitely looks lower than the rest of the pins now. I'm not sure how mission essential that pin actually is since my computer is operational.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I did my best to bend the pin back into place, but it looks like I managed to push it down at the same time. It definitely looks lower than the rest of the pins now. I'm not sure how mission essential that pin actually is since my computer is operational.


even if pushed down likely still making contact aslong as its not broken remmber cpu sits then is pushed into the socket with the locking bracket.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Just a heads up.
> Asus Rampage2 x58 motherboard 75$
> There is a password and seller does not know how to defeat it.
> Pull battery and reset bios maybe? Flash bios?
> Worse come to worse buy a new bios chip for 13$ or so.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/400905851891?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> I would go for it, but I just bought 2 dual socket 1366 and PSU and 2 E5660 CPUs. 25$ for two E5660 xeons. I paid over 250$ each a few years ago for the ones I had sitting here.


Not sure if this might help. http://www.tech-faq.com/reset-bios-password.html
AFIK, you couldn't reset the BIOS to change the password...kind of defeats the purpose. Not sure if flashing would work either. Change the chip should work.
Either way, thats real cheap for a Rampage. X58s are still selling for quite a bit.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> even if pushed down likely still making contact aslong as not broken remmber cpu sits then is pushed into the socket with the locking bracket.


True. The pin was bent toward the rear of the case. I didn't use any precision tools to move it back, just nudged it with the screwdriver I was using. Probably not the smartest move on my part, but I couldn't find tweezers and I didn't feel like going out to buy any. I guess I'll just hope and pray nothing blows up on me and grab a secondhand X58 board eventually. It's either that or upgrade with secondhand X79 parts.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> even if pushed down likely still making contact aslong as not broken remmber cpu sits then is pushed into the socket with the locking bracket.
> 
> 
> 
> True. The pin was bent toward the rear of the case. I didn't use any precision tools to move it back, just nudged it with the screwdriver I was using. Probably not the smartest move on my part, but I couldn't find tweezers and I didn't feel like going out to buy any. I guess I'll just hope and pray nothing blows up on me and grab a secondhand X58 board eventually. It's either that or upgrade with secondhand X79 parts.
Click to expand...

id say your safe on nothing blowing up worse case motherboard might act up but if its all working your likely good to go intels are like tanks for most part i had a old 775 cpu with broken chips and was left on my floor for weeks under my bed in no protection i put it in one day and it booted lol used it to flash a bios.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I'm not concerned with anything literally blowing up. My biggest concern is some kind of hardware failure as a result of the bent pin. If it happens, there isn't really much I can do about it other than making a more concerted effort to fix it now. I'm still not even sure if that's why my temperatures were sky high, but that's all I have to go on at the moment.


----------



## kckyle

just saw some skylake leaks.. not impressed, another mere 15 percent increase at best. still 95watt. so i'm basically trading faster single core for less cores, while still doing 95 TDP.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> just saw some skylake leaks.. not impressed, another mere 15 percent increase at best. still 95watt. so i'm basically trading faster single core for less cores, while still doing 95 TDP.


I was looking to upgrade previously,but I went now with X5670 which is enough for my needs although I still looking for used SR2 board for good price..

I would probably upgrade to Xeon again,which will support AVX as most of the SW which I'm using very and steadily moving to support AVX and if I will stick with X58 not sure if will worth it

Skylake has been what I've been looking to upgrade too,just wight now I'm not 100% if I would upgrade

Thanks,Jura


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't really like how you say "another mere 15%" as if it's negligible. There's no way Intel has some kind of breakthrough in processing technology that results in unrealistic performance gains from one generation to the next. As long as they consistently have 10-15% gains, that's good for us. Just stay with the tick or the tock, whichever you're already on.

In other news, I just played my first game of League of Legends since adjusting that pin and it didn't crash at the end of the game like it had been. One game isn't the best pile of evidence, but it's a refreshing change.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

These xeons are pretty nice cpus not much slower clock for clock then my sandy bridge but the xeon did come out about same time as the 2600k did. If i didnt already have my 2600k i would of got one of these xeons and been happy if you dont need some of the newer features no reason to upgrde.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't really like how you say "another mere 15%" as if it's negligible. There's no way Intel has some kind of breakthrough in processing technology that results in unrealistic performance gains from one generation to the next. As long as they consistently have 10-15% gains, that's good for us. Just stay with the tick or the tock, whichever you're already on.
> 
> In other news, I just played my first game of League of Legends since adjusting that pin and it didn't crash at the end of the game like it had been. One game isn't the best pile of evidence, but it's a refreshing change.


uh yes they did? they used to make huge jumps, going from x58 to sandy was about a 25 percent jump in performance. and going from q9000 to x58 was an even bigger leap, since thn intel's upgrade has been quite marginal due to lack of competition and their new target for lowering wattage consumption instead of just raw power. thats why x58 xeon can outpace haswell and keep up with ivy 6 cores in cinebench r15.

so no i don't think a 10-15 percent jump every gen is good for us, you might think you're ok with it but intel's lackbustering effort is the reason why me and many others r still not convinced its worth the upgrade just yet.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> uh yes they did? they used to make huge jumps, going from x58 to sandy was about a 25 percent jump in performance. and going from q9000 to x58 was an even bigger leap, since thn intel's upgrade has been quite marginal due to lack of competition and their new target for lowering wattage consumption instead of just raw power. thats why x58 xeon can outpace haswell and keep up with ivy 6 cores in cinebench r15.
> 
> so no i don't think a 10-15 percent jump every gen is good for us, you might think you're ok with it but intel's lackbustering effort is the reason why me and many others r still not convinced its worth the upgrade just yet.


sadly back then these xeons were to much id say a x5675 to 2600k is only 5% clock for clock and overall the 5675 has more power cause of the cores and threads have to look at the p67 boards came out at the time to native usb3 and sata 3 without needing the marvel crap. Intel is just releasing stuff now to make sales when was last time amd had a cpu that even remotely put up a fight they still lose to intels last gen cpus much less being able to best the newest ones. Really not the only time intels done this in the past when they have had huge leads befor they slowly boosted up their products while amd had no chance and soon as amd put out somthing great intel droped the hammer and released their own great cpu.


----------



## kckyle

lol i was comparing stock 9X0 to stock 2600k, the performance gap between these are quite noticeable. intel already dominated the market share in cpu, amd is so behind intel is not even worried about the next couple quarters. so they don't need to put much into r&d as before. since they gonna sell chips anyway. a simple example can be seen the benchmark from our xeon at 4.4ghz to a 3930k ivy. which mind you still cost around 400+ used.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Not sure if this might help. http://www.tech-faq.com/reset-bios-password.html
> AFIK, you couldn't reset the BIOS to change the password...kind of defeats the purpose. Not sure if flashing would work either. Change the chip should work.
> Either way, thats real cheap for a Rampage. X58s are still selling for quite a bit.


Shouldn't be too difficult:

From manual:
Quote:


> Clear RTC RAM (3-pin CLRTC_SW)
> This jumper allows you to enable the clr CMOS switch on the back I/O. You can clear the CMOS memory and system setup parameters by erasing the CMOS RTC RAM data. The clr CMOS switch on the back I/O helps you easily clear the system setup information such as system passwords.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Not sure if this might help. http://www.tech-faq.com/reset-bios-password.html
> AFIK, you couldn't reset the BIOS to change the password...kind of defeats the purpose. Not sure if flashing would work either. Change the chip should work.
> Either way, thats real cheap for a Rampage. X58s are still selling for quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't be too difficult:
> 
> From manual:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Clear RTC RAM (3-pin CLRTC_SW)
> This jumper allows you to enable the clr CMOS switch on the back I/O. You can clear the CMOS memory and system setup parameters by erasing the CMOS RTC RAM data. The clr CMOS switch on the back I/O helps you easily clear the system setup information such as system passwords.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

password might be saved in a area you cant clear i cant see them selling them if its that simple to clear but like someone else said you can buy a bios chip for the board and replace it and it should work for sure.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> uh yes they did? they used to make huge jumps, going from x58 to sandy was about a 25 percent jump in performance. and going from q9000 to x58 was an even bigger leap, since thn intel's upgrade has been quite marginal due to lack of competition and their new target for lowering wattage consumption instead of just raw power. thats why x58 xeon can outpace haswell and keep up with ivy 6 cores in cinebench r15.
> 
> so no i don't think a 10-15 percent jump every gen is good for us, you might think you're ok with it but intel's lackbustering effort is the reason why me and many others r still not convinced its worth the upgrade just yet.


It's unreasonable and unrealistic to expect those kinds of performance gains consistently with every generation. I also feel like you're exaggerating those performance gains.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> uh yes they did? they used to make huge jumps, going from x58 to sandy was about a 25 percent jump in performance. and going from q9000 to x58 was an even bigger leap, since thn intel's upgrade has been quite marginal due to lack of competition and their new target for lowering wattage consumption instead of just raw power. thats why x58 xeon can outpace haswell and keep up with ivy 6 cores in cinebench r15.
> 
> so no i don't think a 10-15 percent jump every gen is good for us, you might think you're ok with it but intel's lackbustering effort is the reason why me and many others r still not convinced its worth the upgrade just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> It's unreasonable and unrealistic to expect those kinds of performance gains consistently with every generation. I also feel like you're exaggerating those performance gains.
Click to expand...

i went from a [email protected] to a [email protected] and can say i felt the jump but typicaly id say it was 5-20% really depending on what you did

http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-930-vs-Intel-Core-i7-2600K


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i went from a [email protected] to a [email protected] and can say i felt the jump but typicaly id say it was 5-20% really depending on what you did
> 
> http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-930-vs-Intel-Core-i7-2600K


Like I said: exaggerated performance gains. When Intel starts giving us <10% performance gains between generations, then I'll be concerned.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i went from a [email protected] to a [email protected] and can say i felt the jump but typicaly id say it was 5-20% really depending on what you did
> 
> http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-930-vs-Intel-Core-i7-2600K
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said: exaggerated performance gains. When Intel starts giving us <10% performance gains between generations, then I'll be concerned.
Click to expand...

we might start to only get 5% gains but more features and advances in other parts like sata, usb, memory, bandwith so on the perf is going to hit a wall at some point soon.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't expect performance to hit a wall for a while, but things will eventually begin to plateau. I imagine when they do, Intel will add more cores or something. I would be surprised if in ten years octocore processors are the standard. Ten years ago, dual core processors were the standard. Ten years before that ...

Let's just say I'm not too worried about how much better the next generation of processors will be as much as I am the generation ten years from now. Progress takes time and Intel continues to show progress.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't expect performance to hit a wall for a while, but things will eventually begin to plateau. I imagine when they do, Intel will add more cores or something. I would be surprised if in ten years octocore processors are the standard. Ten years ago, dual core processors were the standard. Ten years before that ...
> 
> Let's just say I'm not too worried about how much better the next generation of processors will be as much as I am the generation ten years from now. Progress takes time and Intel continues to show progress.


Im kinda suprised 6 cores with ht haset become mainstream already for intel more programs are being coded to use more threads if games would get with the program and code them to use as many cores as the cpu has that would help alot.


----------



## jura11

OK guys,tried today just play with vCore and QPI and IOH,still the same,BSOD if I go beyond 202X21.
Tried to lower vCore at 1.328v which I'm right now running and bump more QPI at 1.30v and IOH at 1.25 and still the same BOSD...I just can't get stable 4300MHz,stable what I've is 4200Ghz at those settings:

vCore: 1.325v
PLL: 1.82v
QPI: 1.275v
IOH: 1.25v
DRAM: 1.56v

Highest temps are 65C on hottest core under prime,IBT etc,idle temps are too great 32C on hottest core,I just think I'm hitting wall of the motherboard.Only think which I needs to have look is at DRAM Frequency,UCLK Frequency and QPI Link Data Rate,all those are set at Auto

Can someone recommend me settings for those settings which are Auto

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> OK guys,tried today just play with vCore and QPI and IOH,still the same,BSOD if I go beyond 202X21.
> Tried to lower vCore at 1.328v which I'm right now running and bump more QPI at 1.30v and IOH at 1.25 and still the same BOSD...I just can't get stable 4300MHz,stable what I've is 4200Ghz at those settings:
> 
> vCore: 1.325v
> PLL: 1.82v
> QPI: 1.275v
> IOH: 1.25v
> DRAM: 1.56v
> 
> Highest temps are 65C on hottest core under prime,IBT etc,idle temps are too great 32C on hottest core,I just think I'm hitting wall of the motherboard.Only think which I needs to have look is at DRAM Frequency,UCLK Frequency and QPI Link Data Rate,all those are set at Auto
> 
> Can someone recommend me settings for those settings which are Auto
> 
> Thanks,Jura


what bsod are you getting and maybe you should manualy set your uclk to less then 2x the memory clock and qpi link lowest setting not on slow, i got mine stable at 210x20=4200 1.264 vcore thinking pushing for more but i dont really need it.

bsod list general idea what needs tweaked

BSOD codes for overclocking
BSOD Codes for i7 x58 chipset
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest or whatever you prefer. Try raising your Ram voltage
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> what bsod are you getting and maybe you should manualy set your uclk to less then 2x the memory clock and qpi link lowest setting not on slow, i got mine stable at 210x20=4200 1.264 vcore thinking pushing for more but i dont really need it.
> 
> bsod list general idea what needs tweaked
> 
> BSOD codes for overclocking
> BSOD Codes for i7 x58 chipset
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest or whatever you prefer. Try raising your Ram voltage
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


Hi there

My usual BSOD are related to the vCore(0x9C or 0x124).

I'm not very comfortable go beyond 1.35v at vCore on air,maybe on water I would push bit more,but I just don't want to go beyond that.

This DRAM Frequency,UCLK Frequency and QPI Link Data Rate is for me mystery,raising DRAM Frequency causing instability(I've run for few days 1333MHz which has been OK and they're been stable,but reverted to Auto)

My RAM running right now at 1233Mhz(FSBRAM 2:6) and timing of RAM is now 8-8--8-20,tRFC 59 and CR 2T

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Just a heads up.
> Asus Rampage2 x58 motherboard 75$
> There is a password and seller does not know how to defeat it.
> Pull battery and reset bios maybe? Flash bios?
> Worse come to worse buy a new bios chip for 13$ or so.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/400905851891?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> I would go for it, but I just bought 2 dual socket 1366 and PSU and 2 E5660 CPUs. 25$ for two E5660 xeons. I paid over 250$ each a few years ago for the ones I had sitting here.


Good deal but damn it I just won an auction for an EX58-UD3R v1.6 for $102.50. Oh well.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> what bsod are you getting and maybe you should manualy set your uclk to less then 2x the memory clock and qpi link lowest setting not on slow, i got mine stable at 210x20=4200 1.264 vcore thinking pushing for more but i dont really need it.
> 
> bsod list general idea what needs tweaked
> 
> BSOD codes for overclocking
> BSOD Codes for i7 x58 chipset
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest or whatever you prefer. Try raising your Ram voltage
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> My usual BSOD are related to the vCore(0x9C or 0x124).
> 
> I'm not very comfortable go beyond 1.35v at vCore on air,maybe on water I would push bit more,but I just don't want to go beyond that.
> 
> This DRAM Frequency,UCLK Frequency and QPI Link Data Rate is for me mystery,raising DRAM Frequency causing instability(I've run for few days 1333MHz which has been OK and they're been stable,but reverted to Auto)
> 
> My RAM running right now at 1233Mhz(FSBRAM 2:6) and timing of RAM is now 8-8--8-20,tRFC 59 and CR 2T
> 
> Thanks,Jura
Click to expand...

your cpu might just be hungry might be at limits staying under 1.35 im really thinking pushing for 4400 but its so overkill for what i use it for i was even able to boot to windows at 4500 on 1.32 didnt stress test tho. Have you tried a higher muti to use less blk ?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I wouldn't be afraid to pump more than 1.35V into one of these processors on air if the temperatures are OK. You'll be limited by heat before voltage.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I wouldn't be afraid to pump more than 1.35V into one of these processors on air if the temperatures are OK. You'll be limited by heat before voltage.


i would think they would be safe up to 1.40 maybe even 1.45 if the 970s and 980s could run that without having problems.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> your cpu might just be hungry might be at limits staying under 1.35 im really thinking pushing for 4400 but its so overkill for what i use it for i was even able to boot to windows at 4500 on 1.32 didnt stress test tho. Have you tried a higher muti to use less blk ?


Hi there

I really think I'm hitting 200 BCLK wall,I've seen few guys over on other forums have same issue,going beyond 200 on P6T SE,I spoke with one guy from other forum he confirmed,he struggling too with his P6T SE going beyond 200 BCLK on his X5670(he tried too X5650)

Yes I've tried that already,lower BCLK and higher multi,I will be doing few tests tomorrow when I will be free,i can boot to Windows with 4.2 or 4.5GHz,just when you start Photoshop or any other CPU intensive SW,BSOD will strike

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I wouldn't be afraid to pump more than 1.35V into one of these processors on air if the temperatures are OK. You'll be limited by heat before voltage.


Yes I know those chips should be able OK with 1.4v,but hard to say,I'm just not very comfortable with those voltages right now on air,as above I've already tried several settings

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i would think they would be safe up to 1.40 maybe even 1.45 if the 970s and 980s could run that without having problems.


Yes I know I've read few threads over on hard forum where guys running 1.45v with those chips and most of people recommend don't go beyond 1.4-1.45v

Thanks,Jura


----------



## chessmyantidrug

If you're running into a base clock wall, it's your motherboard limiting you. Still, 200 is rather high. You can run 21x200 for 4.2GHz. You don't need to push your base clock any higher with the X5670. And when isolating your maximum base clock you should be adjusting VTT, not Vcore.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> If you're running into a base clock wall, it's your motherboard limiting you. Still, 200 is rather high. You can run 21x200 for 4.2GHz. You don't need to push your base clock any higher with the X5670. And when isolating your maximum base clock you should be adjusting VTT, not Vcore.


That's what I think my motherboard is limiting factor in my case,same has been on my i7-920,where I've been stuck at 4.1GHz or tried too 4.2GHz.Yes I'm running 21x200 right now at 4.2GHz
VTT on the P6T SE not sure if its there or how is called on P6T SE

Thanks,Jura


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Considering it's Asus, it's probably called QPI/DRAM Core Voltage like it is on mine.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> My usual BSOD are related to the vCore(0x9C or 0x124).
> 
> I'm not very comfortable go beyond 1.35v at vCore on air,maybe on water I would push bit more,but I just don't want to go beyond that.
> 
> This DRAM Frequency,UCLK Frequency and QPI Link Data Rate is for me mystery,raising DRAM Frequency causing instability(I've run for few days 1333MHz which has been OK and they're been stable,but reverted to Auto)
> 
> My RAM running right now at 1233Mhz(FSBRAM 2:6) and timing of RAM is now 8-8--8-20,tRFC 59 and CR 2T
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Try lowering your uncore and ram speed, and see if that makes it stable.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> My usual BSOD are related to the vCore(0x9C or 0x124).
> 
> I'm not very comfortable go beyond 1.35v at vCore on air,maybe on water I would push bit more,but I just don't want to go beyond that.
> 
> This DRAM Frequency,UCLK Frequency and QPI Link Data Rate is for me mystery,raising DRAM Frequency causing instability(I've run for few days 1333MHz which has been OK and they're been stable,but reverted to Auto)
> 
> My RAM running right now at 1233Mhz(FSBRAM 2:6) and timing of RAM is now 8-8--8-20,tRFC 59 and CR 2T
> 
> Thanks,Jura
> 
> 
> 
> Try lowering your uncore and ram speed, and see if that makes it stable.
Click to expand...

could even be all the memory hes running and his board is having problems coping i know mine needed 1.24 ioh and 1.32 qpi to run 18gigs noted i have mine at 1600.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Could be. When I switched from 2 x 4GB to 3 x 8GB I needed a slight bump in vcore on the X5650 when OC'd, about 0.03v or so.


----------



## Bad Bimr

I pulled the trigger on a xeon x5675. It arrived the other day.

Current setup:
ASUS P6X58D Premium
i7-92 D0 Stepping @ 3.8 GHz
OCZ Vendetta CPU Heatsink with 93MM fan
Lian Li PC-61 (Old School)

Not sure about the CPU heat sink. It fit my case and that is one of the reasons I went with it back when I built my system (that and it was free). Does the xeon need big time cooling to get top 4.0 Ghz? Will one 93mm fan on a 3 heat pipe heat sink be enough. Was thinking about a 212 EVO but it might be too tall for my case. I have a Noctua D-14 that I bought for my Haswel build which I axed in favor of the X5675, but that thing will not fit.

What kind of cooling are you guys using for 4.0 GHz?
What temps should I be shooting for?

Also any baseline votages and other numbers that will get me on my way to 4.0 GHz with the X5675?

Thanks

BB


----------



## chessmyantidrug

These Xeons run cooler than the 45nm i7's most people are replacing. You should be able to get 4.0GHz with fairly pedestrian voltage and temperatures. If you do need better cooling, changing your case isn't the end of the world.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bad Bimr*
> 
> I pulled the trigger on a xeon x5675. It arrived the other day.
> 
> Current setup:
> ASUS P6X58D Premium
> i7-92 D0 Stepping @ 3.8 GHz
> OCZ Vendetta CPU Heatsink with 93MM fan
> Lian Li PC-61 (Old School)
> 
> Not sure about the CPU heat sink. It fit my case and that is one of the reasons I went with it back when I built my system (that and it was free). Does the xeon need big time cooling to get top 4.0 Ghz? Will one 93mm fan on a 3 heat pipe heat sink be enough. Was thinking about a 212 EVO but it might be too tall for my case. I have a Noctua D-14 that I bought for my Haswel build which I axed in favor of the X5675, but that thing will not fit.
> 
> What kind of cooling are you guys using for 4.0 GHz?
> What temps should I be shooting for?
> 
> Also any baseline votages and other numbers that will get me on my way to 4.0 GHz with the X5675?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BB


the xeon will run cooler then your current setup and id say 4ghz around 1.20-1.25 depending on how good your cpu is you get. My 930 took 1.30-1.32 to run 4.2ghz and 1.25 to run 4ghz and my x5675 takes 1.264 to run 4.2ghz and temps wise 20c cooler atleast then my 930 i had a hot chip tho.


----------



## bill1024

I was in the low to mid 70s prime 95 with a 212 at 4ghz.. My H80I and H100 got it down to the mid 50s. In a 70F room.
I bet you will be all right.


----------



## DR4G00N

I've been tweaking to find my max 24/7 oc so far I have,
4.301GHz HT off
22x196 (really 195.5 in windows)
VCore: 1.375v (I don't mind using even 1.4v for 24/7 use)
VTT: +50mV (1.25v)
ULCK: 3128MHz
DRAM: 1955MHz (9-9-9-24-143 1T)
VDIMM: 1.5v
QPI link: 3519MHz

Tested with a bit of P95, hottest core only hit 58c.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I've been tweaking to find my max 24/7 oc so far I have,
> 4.301GHz HT off
> 22x196 (really 195.5 in windows)
> VCore: 1.375v (I don't mind using even 1.4v for 24/7 use)
> VTT: +50mV (1.25v)
> ULCK: 3128MHz
> DRAM: 1955MHz (9-9-9-24-143 1T)
> VDIMM: 1.5v
> QPI link: 3519MHz
> 
> Tested with a bit of P95, hottest core only hit 58c.


i found best tool for me was to use occt linpack with 64bit and avx got me much more stable settings why no HT ? i been tempted to shoot for 4300 or 4400 but this cpu is only in my server only gets taxed if plex has to transcode somthing and does it lighting fast now as is lol.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i found best tool for me was to use occt linpack with 64bit and avx got me much more stable settings why no HT ? i been tempted to shoot for 4300 or 4400 but this cpu is only in my server only gets taxed if plex has to transcode somthing and does it lighting fast now as is lol.


I'll have to give OCCT a try then.
HT sometimes hinders performance in some programs I use, usually I just switch it on or off when I need to.

I'm probably going to buy a x5670 so I can get better clocks and drop this x5650 into my E757 board before I blow it up...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i found best tool for me was to use occt linpack with 64bit and avx got me much more stable settings why no HT ? i been tempted to shoot for 4300 or 4400 but this cpu is only in my server only gets taxed if plex has to transcode somthing and does it lighting fast now as is lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to give OCCT a try then.
> HT sometimes hinders performance in some programs I use, usually I just switch it on or off when I need to.
> 
> I'm probably going to buy a x5670 so I can get better clocks and drop this x5650 into my E757 board before I blow it up...
Click to expand...

i been happy with this 5675 4.2 with 1.264 with ht but havet really tried pushing it much more i did boot windows at 4500 on 1.33 waset stable tho.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bad Bimr*
> 
> I pulled the trigger on a xeon x5675. It arrived the other day.
> 
> Current setup:
> ASUS P6X58D Premium
> i7-92 D0 Stepping @ 3.8 GHz
> OCZ Vendetta CPU Heatsink with 93MM fan
> Lian Li PC-61 (Old School)
> 
> Not sure about the CPU heat sink. It fit my case and that is one of the reasons I went with it back when I built my system (that and it was free). Does the xeon need big time cooling to get top 4.0 Ghz? Will one 93mm fan on a 3 heat pipe heat sink be enough. Was thinking about a 212 EVO but it might be too tall for my case. I have a Noctua D-14 that I bought for my Haswel build which I axed in favor of the X5675, but that thing will not fit.
> 
> What kind of cooling are you guys using for 4.0 GHz?
> What temps should I be shooting for?
> 
> Also any baseline votages and other numbers that will get me on my way to 4.0 GHz with the X5675?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BB


Hi BB

You should hit 4.0GHz quiet easy on yours as above Bal3Wolf running quiet low voltage around 1.264v on vCore at 4.2GHz which is nice,on X5670 I've run at 4.0GHz around 1.27v on vCore
Depends mostly on chip and what cooling you will be running as above guys said,some chips need more vCore some needs just less,plus on some Motherboards you simply can't go beyond 200BCLK without the BSOD crash,this is case of my Asus P6T SE,which is unstable beyond 202BCLK with 21x multi

Personally I've Thermalright HR02"Macho" B/W which is tall and my temps when rendering is around 60C,under OCCT I'm getting around 65-70C

Now about the what baseline voltages,I would try those settings everything leave on Auto and turn off every power saving and please report the if its stable

BCLK 191
Multi 21
vCore 1.25v
PLL 1.80
QPI 1.25v(1.30v)
RAM Voltage 1.56v (this depends on the RAM,you will see,my RAM are everyone is different,but they're running nicely at those voltages)

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I've been tweaking to find my max 24/7 oc so far I have,
> 4.301GHz HT off
> 22x196 (really 195.5 in windows)
> VCore: 1.375v (I don't mind using even 1.4v for 24/7 use)
> VTT: +50mV (1.25v)
> ULCK: 3128MHz
> DRAM: 1955MHz (9-9-9-24-143 1T)
> VDIMM: 1.5v
> QPI link: 3519MHz
> 
> Tested with a bit of P95, hottest core only hit 58c.


Hi there

Did you tried to run HT on ?

If yes is stable at this frequency ?

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i found best tool for me was to use occt linpack with 64bit and avx got me much more stable settings why no HT ? i been tempted to shoot for 4300 or 4400 but this cpu is only in my server only gets taxed if plex has to transcode somthing and does it lighting fast now as is lol.


I agree too OCCT Linpack is best tool for OC testing,but for me best tool for testing OC is rendering,where my PC is mostly used,but agree OCCT is best
I would run my mine at 4300-4500mhz but simply my Mobo is not able to be stable at this frequency,hopefully I will have next week friend MB for testing and then I will rule out if its my MB or something else causing those issues

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

for heck of it im trying 4400 just for kicks it booted to windows with 1.288 vcore i think might take 1.33 to be stable im lucky and have a board can run 220blk if i want it to i think max i ever hit was 224 for benchmarking.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> for heck of it im trying 4400 just for kicks it booted to windows with 1.288 vcore i think might take 1.33 to be stable im lucky and have a board can run 220blk if i want it to i think max i ever hit was 224 for benchmarking.


What Motherboard do you have ?

I can boot to the Windows with 4.4GHz or 4.5GHz,just after 10mins or so will crash of when I'm testing with OCCT with BSOD which corresponding to the vCore or QPI

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> for heck of it im trying 4400 just for kicks it booted to windows with 1.288 vcore i think might take 1.33 to be stable im lucky and have a board can run 220blk if i want it to i think max i ever hit was 224 for benchmarking.
> 
> 
> 
> What Motherboard do you have ?
> 
> I can boot to the Windows with 4.4GHz or 4.5GHz,just after 10mins or so will crash of when I'm testing with OCCT with BSOD which corresponding to the vCore or QPI
> 
> Thanks,Jura
Click to expand...

asus x58 p6x58d-e
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P6X58DE/

old girls been thru alot the network card stoped working on it and at one point 3 ddr slots did but all the ddr works now just the network port dont work i got a intel pcie gigabit for it years back and shes been running as my do it all server Im bumping vcore see what 4400 will take to be stable in occt for a hr.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> asus x58 p6x58d-e
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P6X58DE/
> 
> old girls been thru alot the network card stoped working on it and at one point 3 ddr slots did but all the ddr works now just the network port dont work i got a intel pcie gigabit for it years back and shes been running as my do it all server Im bumping vcore see what 4400 will take to be stable in occt for a hr.


That's great there if its stable at 4.4GHz and yes this Motherboard is good too,I wanted to get better,but when I've build mine,this Motherboard has been for good price and I bought him straight away,as I've on previous occasion,but I've never thought so I will be OC my CPU to those frequencies

I think on mine too Ethernet stopped working,but after few months started to working again,not sure why this does happen,but worse has been only Gigabyte Motherboard,where USB doesn't recognized at all any USB HDD or USB drive,due this I'm staying clear from any Gigabyte MB

Next week I will have friend MB and then I will try to OC bit more,I just want to rule out MB and then I will see,for moment speeds are OK,but extra 200-300MHz will only help me in rendering although I'm not expecting massive gains,maybe few seconds

Thanks,Jura


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I finally got fed up with my core temperatures and slapped the TRUE back on my processor. Currently running IBT at 21x200 with CPU-Z reporting 1.28V. The hottest cores are hovering around 71 and 72 with the other two cores hovering around 64 and 65. This is really upsetting. Now I wonder why my Nepton 140XL crapped out on me.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I finally got fed up with my core temperatures and slapped the TRUE back on my processor. Currently running IBT at 21x200 with CPU-Z reporting 1.28V. The hottest cores are hovering around 71 and 72 with the other two cores hovering around 64 and 65. This is really upsetting. Now I wonder why my Nepton 140XL crapped out on me.


yea that sucks maybe rma the neptune i never been fond of the aio water coolers my 2600k is water cooled noted i droped 500-600 in gear but the same parts i water cooled my x58 when i had it and when i upgraded to my p67 i didnt have to buy any new stuff and gpus have always been water cooled they add 100 each for the blocks take the blocks out and i spent about 300 for rads,pump,fittings,tubing and the cpu block. 4400 is good at 1.336 vcore gets little toasty hits 80c doing occt but i have the fan on a silent profile only runs 1400rpms out of 3000 4400 feels alot faster then 4200 lol so temping to leave it here.

Heres the cpuz and settings it took to run 4400 stable for my x5675.

http://valid.x86.fr/mia12m


----------



## Bad Bimr

Just installed the X5675 and did a quick "dirty style" OC. No testing yet. Got it to 4275GHz with HT enabled quite easily with 1.272v. Will continue ti tweak and see if I can get the memory running a little faster and closer to 1600. Guess I will have to drop the multiplier and raise the base clock. I think I can easily hit 4.5-4.6 GHz with some more voltage.

http://valid.x86.fr/epr3w5

http://valid.x86.fr/epr3w5


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bad Bimr*
> 
> Just installed the X5675 and did a quick "dirty style" OC. No testing yet. Got it to 4275GHz with HT enabled quite easily with 1.272v. Will continue ti tweak and see if I can get the memory running a little faster and closer to 1600. Guess I will have to drop the multiplier and raise the base clock. I think I can easily hit 4.5-4.6 GHz with some more voltage.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/epr3w5
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/epr3w5


memory will likely be related to ioh and qpi i was able to get my 5675 stable at 4200 on 1.264 and 4400 on 1.336 pretty nice chips.


----------



## kckyle

you guys are being too moderate lol.

5675 can easily do 4.7ghz


----------



## DR4G00N

Turned HT on and it seems just as stable so far without me having to touch any voltages (though I did increase the VTT & CPU PWM Switching Freqs).
Temps maxing out at 65c on the hottest core.

Man I love this board, Vdroop just doesn't exist, holding 1.376v Vcore on my multimeter. If only it had a higher BCLK wall


----------



## kckyle

whats your blck wall. last time i tried anything it top out around 229 on mine


----------



## Bad Bimr

My idle temps are around 45 and my load temps get pretty high. Running Prime for just a min and the temp jump like crazy
Max per core
Core #0 96
Core #1 74
Core #2 94
Core #3 66
Core #4 81
Core #5 74

It seems 3 of the cores run 15-20 degrees higher then the rest. Might have to pull the HS and re-install.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bad Bimr*
> 
> My idle temps are around 45 and my load temps get pretty high. Running Prime for just a min and the temp jump like crazy
> Max per core
> Core #0 96
> Core #1 74
> Core #2 94
> Core #3 66
> Core #4 81
> Core #5 74
> 
> It seems 3 of the cores run 15-20 degrees higher then the rest. Might have to pull the HS and re-install.


seems like a poor tim job to me id redo it what clocks and volts are you running and what heatsink ?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bad Bimr*
> 
> My idle temps are around 45 and my load temps get pretty high. Running Prime for just a min and the temp jump like crazy
> Max per core
> Core #0 96
> Core #1 74
> Core #2 94
> Core #3 66
> Core #4 81
> Core #5 74
> 
> It seems 3 of the cores run 15-20 degrees higher then the rest. Might have to pull the HS and re-install.


at what clock and voltage


----------



## Bad Bimr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> seems like a poor tim job to me id redo it what clocks and volts are you running and what heatsink ?


"tim job" you mean the heat sink right?








I have an older OCZ Vendetta with on 3heat pipes and a 93mm fan. Have a Noctua D-14 but it won't fit in my case. I was a little quick with the thermal paste as I accidentally lifted up the HC. Guess I got air bubbles. But that much diff in temp between cores may also mean bad temp sensors from what I read. Anyways will be pulling the HC and re-installing. If I was not to lazy I would put the whole thing in my larger case I have saved for the Noctua and the LGA 2011 later in the year or when DDR4 prices come down a bit.

Running 4.29 Ghz with 1.272 v (195 BLCK @ 25)

Thanks again for all the input and help.

BB


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bad Bimr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> seems like a poor tim job to me id redo it what clocks and volts are you running and what heatsink ?
> 
> 
> 
> "tim job" you mean the heat sink right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an older OCZ Vendetta with on 3heat pipes and a 93mm fan. Have a Noctua D-14 but it won't fit in my case. I was a little quick with the thermal paste as I accidentally lifted up the HC. Guess I got air bubbles. But that much diff in temp between cores may also mean bad temp sensors from what I read. Anyways will be pulling the HC and re-installing. If I was not to lazy I would put the whole thing in my larger case I have saved for the Noctua and the LGA 2011 later in the year or when DDR4 prices come down a bit.
> 
> Running 4.29 Ghz with 1.272 v (195 BLCK @ 25)
> 
> Thanks again for all the input and help.
> 
> BB
Click to expand...

tim= thermal interface material ment the install of your themral paste was done wrong and sounds like it you was sence you lifted up the heatsink once you put it on you should only move it a little to get the tim to spread but dont lift it up then clamp it down. I would redo that befor messing with overclocking dont wanna risk frying the chip by running it way to hot.


----------



## DR4G00N

4.3 w/ HT on crashed, I was away so I don't know the cause as of yet. Probably needs more Vcore.

Edit: I ran some OCCT linpack @ 1.375v and it error'd after 5mins, I then bumped it up to 1.3875v and it did a half-hour with out any problems. I'm gonna try for 4.4GHz and bump my RAM freq up to 2000MHz+








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> whats your blck wall. last time i tried anything it top out around 229 on mine


222MHz. I could probably tweak some bios settings to get it higher but I'm lazy


----------



## chessmyantidrug

With my TRUE back on my X5670, I can't comfortably run at 4.32GHz anymore. I'm currently settling for 3.96GHz at 1.272V. I don't really feel like trying to fiddle around with settings for a few more megahertz. This Define R4 doesn't have the same airflow as my Tempest had so heat doesn't leave the case as easily.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> 4.3 w/ HT on crashed, I was away so I don't know the cause as of yet. Probably needs more Vcore.
> 
> Edit: I ran some OCCT linpack @ 1.375v and it error'd after 5mins, I then bumped it up to 1.3875v and it did a half-hour with out any problems. I'm gonna try for 4.4GHz and bump my RAM freq up to 2000MHz+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> whats your blck wall. last time i tried anything it top out around 229 on mine
> 
> 
> 
> 222MHz. I could probably tweak some bios settings to get it higher but I'm lazy
Click to expand...

are you using offset or power savings could of crashed from that if it was idle.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> are you using offset or power savings could of crashed from that if it was idle.


No I don't use any power saving features, I had it runnng BOINC so the cpu was pegged @ 100%.

4.4GHz needs too much voltage and the ram started giving errors after 2000MHz, I don't feel like messing with the timings right now so I don't think that's gonna happen


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> are you using offset or power savings could of crashed from that if it was idle.
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't use any power saving features, I had it runnng BOINC so the cpu was pegged @ 100%.
> 
> 4.4GHz needs too much voltage and the ram started giving errors after 2000MHz, I don't feel like messing with the timings right now so I don't think that's gonna happen
Click to expand...

sounds like needs vcore and your pushing pretty hard on memory for a x58 system might dail back the memory that could be your problem.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> sounds like needs vcore and your pushing pretty hard on memory for a x58 system might dail back the memory that could be your problem.


4.3 is running pretty stable right now @ 1.3875v, no crashes as of yet.

I hate X58's poor memory performance, Its choking my rams potential :/ Getting a 1Ghz+ oc on this ram (1333MHz to 2333MHz) is pretty easy on newer platforms.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> sounds like needs vcore and your pushing pretty hard on memory for a x58 system might dail back the memory that could be your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 4.3 is running pretty stable right now @ 1.3875v, no crashes as of yet.
> 
> I hate X58's poor memory performance, Its choking my rams potential :/ Getting a 1Ghz+ oc on this ram (1333MHz to 2333MHz) is pretty easy on newer platforms.
Click to expand...

well its because newer platforms dont use blk to overclock now so entire system is not stressed like with blk to a degree.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> With my TRUE back on my X5670, I can't comfortably run at 4.32GHz anymore. I'm currently settling for 3.96GHz at 1.272V. I don't really feel like trying to fiddle around with settings for a few more megahertz. This Define R4 doesn't have the same airflow as my Tempest had so heat doesn't leave the case as easily.


Hi there

Personally I tried several settings and still I can't go beyond 4.3GHz,my limit is 4.2GHz with temps which are in region around 34C on idle and 62-68C(but usually temps sits at 58C) during the load or when I'm rendering,my vCore is at 4.2GHz at 1.34v

Not sure why,but tried to raise too vCore or even QPI and set everything,but still I'm like hitting wall,which I shouldn't,spoke again with friend and he said,he running happily 215BCLK without the issue on older i7-920 and we will be trying my CPU in his board with his RAM and then I will know for sure where are limits of my CPU,although he running custom WC loop

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> With my TRUE back on my X5670, I can't comfortably run at 4.32GHz anymore. I'm currently settling for 3.96GHz at 1.272V. I don't really feel like trying to fiddle around with settings for a few more megahertz. This Define R4 doesn't have the same airflow as my Tempest had so heat doesn't leave the case as easily.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Personally I tried several settings and still I can't go beyond 4.3GHz,my limit is 4.2GHz with temps which are in region around 34C on idle and 62-68C(but usually temps sits at 58C) during the load or when I'm rendering,my vCore is at 4.2GHz at 1.34v
> 
> Not sure why,but tried to raise too vCore or even QPI and set everything,but still I'm like hitting wall,which I shouldn't,spoke again with friend and he said,he running happily 215BCLK without the issue on older i7-920 and we will be trying my CPU in his board with his RAM and then I will know for sure where are limits of my CPU,although he running custom WC loop
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura
Click to expand...

i guess you tried ioh and qpi im using 1.24 on ioh and 1.34 on qpi with 1.34 vcore for 4400, i think some of the problem with these xeons is they dont like to use anything higher then the 1333 memory strap so higher speed memory might not help you much.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i guess you tried ioh and qpi im using 1.24 on ioh and 1.34 on qpi with 1.34 vcore for 4400, i think some of the problem with these xeons is they dont like to use anything higher then the 1333 memory strap so higher speed memory might not help you much.


Hi there

Yes I've tried to up the IOH or QPI,IOH I've set already 1.24 and QPI is set at 1.33 right now although for 4.2GHz I can run only on QPI at 1.27v and on IOH I can run 1.16v without the single BSOD
My RAM speeds are bellow 1333MHz,my RAM running just 1213MHz and really I tried to raise to RAM speeds etc and still BSOD beyond 4.2GHz
I can think my chip don't want to go beyond that and if on friend WC loop will go beyond that,then I will need to go with WC if I want to push my X5670 beyond that

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i guess you tried ioh and qpi im using 1.24 on ioh and 1.34 on qpi with 1.34 vcore for 4400, i think some of the problem with these xeons is they dont like to use anything higher then the 1333 memory strap so higher speed memory might not help you much.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Yes I've tried to up the IOH or QPI,IOH I've set already 1.24 and QPI is set at 1.33 right now although for 4.2GHz I can run only on QPI at 1.27v and on IOH I can run 1.16v without the single BSOD
> My RAM speeds are bellow 1333MHz,my RAM running just 1213MHz and really I tried to raise to RAM speeds etc and still BSOD beyond 4.2GHz
> I can think my chip don't want to go beyond that and if on friend WC loop will go beyond that,then I will need to go with WC if I want to push my X5670 beyond that
> 
> Thanks,Jura
Click to expand...

sounds like you got a chip just is not a very good overclocker.


----------



## kckyle

everyone should just get a 5675.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> everyone should just get a 5675.


glad i did when i was looking people kept saying the lower cpus overclock just as good or better i havet seen alot 5660s hit 4400 and higher or use as low vcore as the 5675s do if i had this chip under water id say it would do 4600 maybe 4800 if i pushed vcore to 1.50.


----------



## kckyle

na 1.45v is enough for 4.8


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> na 1.45v is enough for 4.8


not really got the cooling to even try 4800 here air and mid tower case im suprised it ran linpack avx 64bit and hottest core only hit 80c and my room waset as cool as normal.


----------



## PipJones

Dear (H)experts,

It's time for me to buy a six core Xeon, I'm done with my W5590.

My target is a minimum o/c of 23x186. I would like to be able to hit 200 fsb

Should I be buying an X5675 (SLBYL), or, X5690 (SLBVX) ... or "something else".

Many thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## kckyle

are you choosing these blck for the sake of ram speed? real life differences 1600mhz vs 1866mhz vs 2000mhz has very little margin if at all. i used to have mine at 2100mhz but the timing was loose as hell and needed more voltage.

if you wanna stick with 95watt 5675 is the best, 5780+ is 130watt territory


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Just get which ever you find cheaper. Wattage doesn't really matter much, a X5675 will pull the same power as a X5690 if set to the same clock speed.


----------



## kckyle

really? so what does the 95 vs 130 really mean then, the 5680 operates at the same level of efficiency as a 5675 but has the option for more voltage headroom?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

id go with the x5675 sence it has a higher max temp the 5680 and 5690 both have max temp of 78 the 95watt ones all have a max temp of 81c and higher tdp.

Thermal Design Power (TDP) represents the average power, in watts, the processor dissipates when operating at Base Frequency with all cores active under an Intel-defined, high-complexity workload. Refer to Datasheet for thermal solution requirements.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_design_power


----------



## kckyle

oh wow, if thats teh case 5675 all the way thn, i don't have a d15 so the less heat the better


----------



## PipJones

@xxpenguinxx, @kckyle, @Bal3Wolf

Thanks for taking the time to respond.

@kckyle, I only used 186 as a starting point. I have no issue going beyond this and dropping the memory multiplier to achieve higher mhz.

I'm aiming to improve on my current o/c of 23x186. My goal is to hit at least 4400. I'm happy to achieve this via the fsb, or, multiplier route.

I'm assuming the "guaranteed" multiplier with the X5675 is 23 and the X5690 would have 25, anything more than that is a bonus.

With the X5675, would you say 22x200 is realistically achievable? Would 23x200 be a pipe dream?

I'll probably pull the trigger on the X5675 tonight unless someone can convince me otherwise. It simply sounds like the better overclocker.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> @xxpenguinxx, @kckyle, @Bal3Wolf
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to respond.
> 
> @kckyle, I only used 186 as a starting point. I have no issue going beyond this and dropping the memory multiplier to achieve higher mhz.
> 
> I'm aiming to improve on my current o/c of 23x186. My goal is to hit at least 4400. I'm happy to achieve this via the fsb, or, multiplier route.
> 
> I'm assuming the "guaranteed" multiplier with the X5675 is 23 and the X5690 would have 25, anything more than that is a bonus.
> 
> With the X5675, would you say 22x200 is realistically achievable? Would 23x200 be a pipe dream?
> 
> I'll probably pull the trigger on the X5675 tonight unless someone can convince me otherwise. It simply sounds like the better overclocker.


x5675 can use 25 i used it till i figured my cpu out and now run 210x21 for 4400.


----------



## kckyle

intel really should have put 4.4ghz as part of this xeon's stock range,

if you want to save money a 5650 can do 4.4ghz, just a bit more voltage, otherwise a x5675 is good too,


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> intel really should have put 4.4ghz as part of this xeon's stock range,
> 
> if you want to save money a 5650 can do 4.4ghz, just a bit more voltage, otherwise a x5675 is good too,


and it would need higher blk also with lower muti im not exacty sure what the 5650 muti tops out at tho.


----------



## PipJones

Thanks all, 5675 it is then. I've ordered one, 100 GBP. Not too unreasonable.

I guess i'll be back soon asking for BIOS settings when I can't get it to work!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Thanks all, 5675 it is then. I've ordered one, 100 GBP. Not too unreasonable.
> 
> I guess i'll be back soon asking for BIOS settings when I can't get it to work!


yea i paid 125usd for mine and im super happy even tho just for my server now its faster then my gaming pc kinda jealous of it lol.


----------



## kckyle

x58 xeon vs sandy is going to be fairly interesting when dx12 gets implemented. since dx12 favors more cores


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> x58 xeon vs sandy is going to be fairly interesting when dx12 gets implemented. since dx12 favors more cores


That is true lol i might end up wanting to move my x58 back to my pc and make my sandy my server so much work tho lol moving water cooling stuff.


----------



## DR4G00N

Ok, I settled for 4.21GHz @ 1.3625v because in the end I couldn't get 4.3GHz completely stable under 1.4v.









On another note I swapped the old CM HTK-002 paste with MX-2 and it shaved a few degrees off the hottest core (not much but i can't really complain).


----------



## kckyle

as far as tim goes i just use whatever came with my cooler, i lost my tube of silver 5 years ago and couldn't be bothered to order another one, so i used the tube provided by megahalem, turns out its like a rebrand of mx-2 or something


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> as far as tim goes i just use whatever came with my cooler, i lost my tube of silver 5 years ago and couldn't be bothered to order another one, so i used the tube provided by megahalem, turns out its like a rebrand of mx-2 or something


lol i been squeezing my last drops out of my 5 year old as5 15 bucks for it but well worth it long as it lasted.

Lol im thinking of seeing if i can push this ram more but its so stable right now.


----------



## bill1024

I have had good luck with the x5660 CPUs, the multiplier is 23 I like the odd number.
The prices have climbed up it seems, I got my last two for 65$ or so. The first two I paid 200$ but that was before there was a glut and price drop.
I remember when they were 500 used and I would not go for it.
I just received my FTW3 x58, going to drop in a x5560 quad for now, 17$ for that xeon, plus I just picked up two R9-280X like new local for 100$ each.
I will drop them in that board next week and use that for BOINC too. Running in my dual board for now. Till the challenge is over.


----------



## rommel1983

hi guys is this normal (read and write and copy) its seems to slow for mei only change the first latency to 8 to become 8.9.9.24 (orginal 9.9.9.24 ) my kit blue one



http://www.corsair.com/en/vengeance-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmz8gx3m2a1600c9

any advise ?


----------



## rommel1983

http://i.imgur.com/fv6HVhm.jpg








this is clear image


----------



## kckyle

try 888 20 if stable.


----------



## PipJones

Would a comparison help?


----------



## rommel1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> try 888 20 if stable.


ok mate


----------



## rommel1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rommel1983*
> 
> ok mate


http://i.imgur.com/ADNSA5N.jpg


----------



## Bal3Wolf

seems about normal for x58 it does not get the huge bump like newer chipsets i tested my 5675 and it got around the same as yours And its a old app haset been updated in years my scores below.

[email protected] 16gigs ddr2133


[email protected] 18ggs ddr1680 i think


----------



## rommel1983

so im run my memory @ 8.8.8.20 leave it or return to orginal 9.9.9.24 ?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rommel1983*
> 
> so im run my memory @ 8.8.8.20 leave it or return to orginal 9.9.9.24 ?


well if its stable at 8 and does not need a huge volt bump why not im thinking trimming my timings on my x58 and see if its stable this is ocn more perf the better


----------



## rommel1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> well if its stable at 8 and does not need a huge volt bump why not im thinking trimming my timings on my x58 and see if its stable this is ocn more perf the better


thanks for advice mate:thumb:


----------



## kckyle

i can't get mine to run at 1600mhz at stock cpu clock so i just settle for 1333mhz at 777-18. should be the same performance.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

For some reason, the 1600 RAM ratio doesn't work with these Xeons. You have to overclock the base clock to at least 160 for a RAM speed of 1600MHz.


----------



## jura11

I've used my RAM at 1600mhz for while at 4.2GHz,but I've nothing gained in SW which I'm using,at stock speeds I've not tried at all,as is pointless for me to use CPU in stock speeds if can be OC to higher speeds

Thanks,Jura


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> I've used my RAM at 1600mhz for while at 4.2GHz,but I've nothing gained in SW which I'm using,at stock speeds I've not tried at all,as is pointless for me to use CPU in stock speeds if can be OC to higher speeds
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Running your memory at 1600MHz when overclocked isn't the problem, it's running your memory at 1600MHz at stock speeds. These Xeons can't use the 12:2 memory ratio.


----------



## kckyle

it's fine, 1333mhz at cl7 is about the same as 1600mhz at cl8


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> I've used my RAM at 1600mhz for while at 4.2GHz,but I've nothing gained in SW which I'm using,at stock speeds I've not tried at all,as is pointless for me to use CPU in stock speeds if can be OC to higher speeds
> 
> Thanks,Jura
> 
> 
> 
> Running your memory at 1600MHz when overclocked isn't the problem, it's running your memory at 1600MHz at stock speeds. These Xeons can't use the 12:2 memory ratio.
Click to expand...

Its a server cpu lucky we can use them at all when they came out 1333 was the standard for servers.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> it's fine, 1333mhz at cl7 is about the same as 1600mhz at cl8


I guess I should feel good about running 1800MHz at CAS 7.


----------



## kckyle

well i don't want to raise my voltage, right now i'm at 1.35v cause of the ddr3L memories, but last time i did a higher oc this ddr3L was able to do 1940mhz at cl7 at 1.5v, i'm pretty confidence ddr3L can go even higher like 2100mhz at cl8 or cl9. but after 1600mhz you really stop seeing the differences.


----------



## jura11

Here are my results,my RAM running at 1231MHz I think right now,but I will check later on.
But DRAM:FSB is 3:1 and AIDA reports 600MHz



Thanks,Jura


----------



## DR4G00N

Mine @ 1914MHz 9-9-9-24 1T 1.5v for comparison.
(AIDA64 seems to give much better results)


----------



## PipJones

@DR4GOON

Interesting comparison from Aida


----------



## PipJones

While I wait for my 5675, i'm still trying to push this 5590 further into the 200 FSB range.

I've dropped the RAM to 2:8 and I've tested a voltage ranges on IOH and ICH with "many" fsb settings up to and above 200. CPU voltage has gone over 1.5 (!). Multiplier from 20x upwards. QPI i've pretty much left where it is.

I can't get into W8.1 bar the occasional flash of the desktop.

Anyone care to roll the dice on this?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The primary issue with running a higher base clock is QPI voltage. That's where my system seems to have run into a wall. I can have a 220 base clock, but I either need to underclock my RAM or loosen the timings to relieve the stress on the IMC.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> The primary issue with running a higher base clock is QPI voltage. That's where my system seems to have run into a wall. I can have a 220 base clock, but I either need to underclock my RAM or loosen the timings to relieve the stress on the IMC.


Bang on the money, that's one I owe you!

FSB 200
Mult 21
QPI raised to 1.497350
Working W5590 @ 4209 (not primed yet, so don't know if it is stable)

Let's see if it do 22x ...

Any bets on how high it will go?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Just so you know, it isn't safe running QPI/VTT above 1.35V but it appears you're doing suicide runs anyway so go all out.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Just so you know, it isn't safe running QPI/VTT above 1.35V but it appears you're doing suicide runs anyway so go all out.


He's using a 45nm chip so it's perfectly fine to run at 1.45v VTT 24/7


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> He's using a 45nm chip so it's perfectly fine to run at 1.45v VTT 24/7


Ah, I didn't realize that. I'm always making sure people aren't running an unsafe QPI/VTT because it has killed chips faster than "unsafe" core voltage.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Ah, I didn't realize that. I'm always making sure people aren't running an unsafe QPI/VTT because it has killed chips faster than "unsafe" core voltage.


Better safe than sorry, although you did make me power off, panic and look for reference material!









And I have learnt that I should not take my 5675 above 1.35v.

No harm done and all input is welcome.

It wasn't stable at 21x200. Prime95 killed it. I got enough out of aida to realise that it wasn't going to benchmark close enough to my current 23x187 to make it a worthwhile exercise.

I may persist and see if I can get 22x/23x working.

Along with not taking QPI voltage above 1.45, any more suggestions?


----------



## PipJones

Increasing QPI to 1.42500 has enabled me to go further on this RAM at 2:10.

The W5590 is now running at 23x189 core voltage 1.45000, IOH 1.219000, ICH 1.537000m QPI 1.425000


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Increasing QPI to 1.42500 has enabled me to go further on this RAM at 2:10.
> 
> The W5590 is now running at 23x189 core voltage 1.45000, IOH 1.219000, ICH 1.537000m QPI 1.425000


That ICH voltage is pretty high, you really shouldn't go above 1.45v on most voltages with that cpu fyi.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> That ICH voltage is pretty high, you really shouldn't go above 1.45v on most voltages with that cpu fyi.


Thanks DR4G00N, noted and voltage dropped.

The W5590 is now running at 23x189
core voltage 1.45000,
IOH 1.219000,
ICH 1.404500,
QPI 1.412500

I'll be Priming and dropping voltages for a while. Your input is very much appreciated.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Thanks DR4G00N, noted and voltage dropped.
> 
> The W5590 is now running at 23x189
> core voltage 1.45000,
> IOH 1.219000,
> ICH 1.404500,
> QPI 1.412500
> 
> I'll be Priming and dropping voltages for a while. Your input is very much appreciated.


TBH your IOH & ICH could be left at stock (1.1v) because they don't make any difference unless your benching for the absolute max freq under LN2 or DICE(and even then there's not much difference).

Other than that it looks good.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> TBH your IOH & ICH could be left at stock (1.1v) because they don't make any difference unless your benching for the absolute max freq under LN2 or DICE(and even then there's not much difference).
> 
> Other than that it looks good.


Thanks, CPU voltage is on the way down too. Just passed Prime warm up / cool down @ 1.443750. I'll start on the IOH & ICH tomorrow.

I'll get this one tuned right, then the new CPU will arrive.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Thanks DR4G00N, noted and voltage dropped.
> 
> The W5590 is now running at 23x189
> core voltage 1.45000,
> IOH 1.219000,
> ICH 1.404500,
> QPI 1.412500
> 
> I'll be Priming and dropping voltages for a while. Your input is very much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> TBH your IOH & ICH could be left at stock (1.1v) because they don't make any difference unless your benching for the absolute max freq under LN2 or DICE(and even then there's not much difference).
> 
> Other than that it looks good.
Click to expand...

they are needed if you have lots of ram i have to run my ioh at 1.24 or im unstable in windows get wierd freezing.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> they are needed if you have lots of ram i have to run my ioh at 1.24 or im unstable in windows get wierd freezing.


That's good to know, I'm getting some random freezes myself. Maybe upping the IOH will help.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> they are needed if you have lots of ram i have to run my ioh at 1.24 or im unstable in windows get wierd freezing.


Only 6Gb, see build for details.

I'd be very interested in your experience of getting the 5675 tuned to 4400, nice target to set my sights on.


----------



## jura11

Here are my results from Aida64



And as above PipJones you shouldn't go beyond 1.45v at QPI,I'm running only 1.275v at 4.2GHz on X5670 which is worse overclocker than yours in my view,try lower QPI to 1.35v and try bench,I usually using Asus RealBench,because I've tried on several occasions Prime where my CPU passed every stress and when I've tried to use Photoshop,PC got BSOD straight away,due this I would try Asus RealBench or SW which you are mostly using,if will be stable there,then you have stable CPU,you can try too OCCT which I mostly use for benchmarking

IOH you have about the right,my IOH is set at 1.16v tried too 1.25v without the any effect and try lower too vCore which I think is bit high there for 4.2GHz,are you running default 21x multi or do you running higher multi with lower BCLK?

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> they are needed if you have lots of ram i have to run my ioh at 1.24 or im unstable in windows get wierd freezing.
> 
> 
> 
> Only 6Gb, see build for details.
> 
> I'd be very interested in your experience of getting the 5675 tuned to 4400, nice target to set my sights on.
Click to expand...

heres the settings i use to get 4400 i dont overclock with turbov just use it to show settings im using they are linx avx stable also ignore the voltage bump to 2.0 its wrong lol. It really depends on chip and board if you need to use qpi and ioh to get it stable at higher memory amounts and speeds if i don't keep my ioh where its at things will randomly freeze up and crash.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

All this QPI voltage talk is getting me confused. Is it safe to say that when you mention QPI, you mean VTT/uncore voltage? I never needed to touch the QPI voltage, even when reaching my bclk limits around 216 - 220.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

My BIOS refers to it as QPI/DRAM. I've always thought it was synonymous with VTT or uncore voltage, but I'm probably wrong with motherboards not made by Asus.


----------



## neiliohep

Guys, hey guys!...and girls. I've spent the last month and half building my next computer, the case is made from scratch...like i actually went to a scrap yard and found steel to grind / sand and shine up then weld together to build my case. The inside skeleton that all the hardware bolts to is from an old crappy ATX case that was given to me, I tore it down to just the sections that I wanted and painted it black after welding it into the frame that I made from 1" square steel tubing. Ill be posting pics soon along with a video maybe, I hope you guys like it....

My old system:
i5 2500K with stock heatsink
8gb 2133mhz g.skill ripjawz x
msi Z77 motherboard
HAF 912 atx case
Radeon HD 7790 1gb gpu
Rosewill Hive series 550watt modular PSU
OCZ Agility 3 240 GB SSD

aannnd SOLD for $1000

My "new" build:
Xeon X5670 OC'ed to 4.3ghz ($92 off ebay WOOT). (possibly going to put an X5690 in instead)
Cooler Master Seidon 120v water cooler (new)
16gb 2400mhz g.skill ripjaws z, running at 2005mhz (new)
Asus P6T x58 mobo...FREE from a buddy who didn't know it was still an awesome mobo and wanted to "upgrade"
XFX r9 280x 3gb gpu, ($95 ninja bid of ebay bahahahaha) god its a gorgeous looking card.
850 Watt EVGA B2 modular PSU (new)
Silicon Power 240 GB SSD
Aaaaand my scrap yard case that looks like a tank....an industrial minamalist tank, if that makes any sense.

Total cost = $650 so i made moneh doing this for what I feel is a superior rig Lulz.
So far I only have pics of the case with no hardware inside...and its missing a few cosmetic things like end caps for the side mounting bars (this is why you dont ebay order from china..takes forever)
Still needs a few touch ups then final cleaning...and ignore the paint runs on the motherboard panel they will be completely hidden anyway lol and you may also notice that the fan grill on top isn't bolted down yet as I'm waiting for a plastic dust filter thingy to come (also from China) that will go down first then the grill ontop of it...then the water cooling rad in push/pull config on the underside.

Anyway....let me know what ya think.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

^^ Cool









I'm also partial to the industrial look and always appreciate a bit of Heavy Metal.


----------



## neiliohep

Thanks. Its heavy alright lmao! Im wondering if i will be able pick it up once everything is inside lol. Everything about it is heavy duty, the plexaglass on the side is quarter inch thick rather than typical 1/8th but doubling the thickness of it seems increase its strength like 5 times over not twice like you would think.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neiliohep*
> 
> Thanks. Its heavy alright lmao! Im wondering if i will be able pick it up once everything is inside lol. Everything about it is heavy duty, the plexaglass on the side is quarter inch thick rather than typical 1/8th but doubling the thickness of it seems increase its strength like 5 times over not twice like you would think.


maybe put castor wheels on it old sytle like you see on the old tool boxes. It looks cool tho i have a old rocketfish case and its heavy but not gonna be near as heavy as yours lol.


----------



## Xeq54

Hello guys,

I am a long time X58 user, been running a 920 for the last 5 years at 4.2 GHZ.

Just today, I got my hands on the high end Xeon X5690 (6core - 3.46 ghz) which seems to be one of the top cpus for this platform. It was cheap so I thought I will have a bit of fun since I am not planning to retire my X58 rig anytime soon. I have been upgrading GPU and RAM only. And I got Noctua DH-15 last year too.

Now to my question, I have the Gigabyte EX58-Extreme board and I am wondering if this board will support this CPU, especially with overclocking in mind. I have researched this here and in general and people got mixed results, some of the lower end Xeons seem to work fine, but I was unable to find anyone with this exact combination. The official gigabyte page does not list the X5690 as a compatible CPU.

I will be trying it in a couple of days, and I am wondering if I should also be looking for a new motherboard. If you dont know, I will let you know the results soon









Anyway I am surprised to find an active thread about X58 and I hope I will contribute to it too


----------



## chessmyantidrug

If the "low-end" hexacore Xeons work, that one should also work. I personally think you should have gone with a W3690 instead for the unlocked multiplier if you're going for a more high-end part.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> My BIOS refers to it as QPI/DRAM. I've always thought it was synonymous with VTT or uncore voltage, but I'm probably wrong with motherboards not made by Asus.


Actually I think I'm just getting the voltages mixed up. On my Evga board, I have "VTT", and "QPI PPL".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> If the "low-end" hexacore Xeons work, that one should also work. I personally think you should have gone with a W3690 instead for the unlocked multiplier if you're going for a more high-end part.


Intel has the W3690 listed as only supporting up to 24GB of RAM, While the X5600 series is 288GB. It also is only allowed up to 67.9C, while the x56 can run up to 78.5C.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neiliohep*
> 
> Thanks. Its heavy alright lmao! Im wondering if i will be able pick it up once everything is inside lol. Everything about it is heavy duty, the plexaglass on the side is quarter inch thick rather than typical 1/8th but doubling the thickness of it seems increase its strength like 5 times over not twice like you would think.


Looks great! Very cool. Did you salvage the mobo tray and hdd cages, or was that something you can purchase? Wish I was better at fabricating. See my comment below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> maybe put castor wheels on it old sytle like you see on the old tool boxes. It looks cool tho i have a old rocketfish case and its heavy but not gonna be near as heavy as yours lol.


I have an old..very old... Addtronics full tower. I put caster wheels on the bottom of it. Makes it kind of tippy. I'd need to get a bar to put the wheels to the side but somehow not block the butterfly doors. Probably just by raising it a bit with spacers..anyhoo.. The airflow is terrible for today's modern systems, but it was okay for the P4 2.8 Ghz I had in it. HDD cage in front of the CPU doesn't help either. Candidate for water cooling I suppose, but I'm a noob at that... kind of scares me. lol. It will be something for the Beigemodder forum if I ever do finish it.

http://www.addtronics.com/6890a.htm


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neiliohep*
> 
> Guys, hey guys!...and girls. I've spent the last month and half building my next computer, the case is made from scratch...like i actually went to a scrap yard and found steel to grind / sand and shine up then weld together to build my case. The inside skeleton that all the hardware bolts to is from an old crappy ATX case that was given to me, I tore it down to just the sections that I wanted and painted it black after welding it into the frame that I made from 1" square steel tubing. Ill be posting pics soon along with a video maybe, I hope you guys like it....
> 
> My old system:
> i5 2500K with stock heatsink
> 8gb 2133mhz g.skill ripjawz x
> msi Z77 motherboard
> HAF 912 atx case
> Radeon HD 7790 1gb gpu
> Rosewill Hive series 550watt modular PSU
> OCZ Agility 3 240 GB SSD
> 
> aannnd SOLD for $1000
> 
> My "new" build:
> Xeon X5670 OC'ed to 4.3ghz ($92 off ebay WOOT). (possibly going to put an X5690 in instead)
> Cooler Master Seidon 120v water cooler (new)
> 16gb 2400mhz g.skill ripjaws z, running at 2005mhz (new)
> Asus P6T x58 mobo...FREE from a buddy who didn't know it was still an awesome mobo and wanted to "upgrade"
> XFX r9 280x 3gb gpu, ($95 ninja bid of ebay bahahahaha) god its a gorgeous looking card.
> 850 Watt EVGA B2 modular PSU (new)
> Silicon Power 240 GB SSD
> Aaaaand my scrap yard case that looks like a tank....an industrial minamalist tank, if that makes any sense.
> 
> Total cost = $650 so i made moneh doing this for what I feel is a superior rig Lulz.
> So far I only have pics of the case with no hardware inside...and its missing a few cosmetic things like end caps for the side mounting bars (this is why you dont ebay order from china..takes forever)
> Still needs a few touch ups then final cleaning...and ignore the paint runs on the motherboard panel they will be completely hidden anyway lol and you may also notice that the fan grill on top isn't bolted down yet as I'm waiting for a plastic dust filter thingy to come (also from China) that will go down first then the grill ontop of it...then the water cooling rad in push/pull config on the underside.
> 
> Anyway....let me know what ya think.


Personally I like it,like industrial and bare metal and personally i would prefer that look

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeq54*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I am a long time X58 user, been running a 920 for the last 5 years at 4.2 GHZ.
> 
> Just today, I got my hands on the high end Xeon X5690 (6core - 3.46 ghz) which seems to be one of the top cpus for this platform. It was cheap so I thought I will have a bit of fun since I am not planning to retire my X58 rig anytime soon. I have been upgrading GPU and RAM only. And I got Noctua DH-15 last year too.
> 
> Now to my question, I have the Gigabyte EX58-Extreme board and I am wondering if this board will support this CPU, especially with overclocking in mind. I have researched this here and in general and people got mixed results, some of the lower end Xeons seem to work fine, but I was unable to find anyone with this exact combination. The official gigabyte page does not list the X5690 as a compatible CPU.
> 
> I will be trying it in a couple of days, and I am wondering if I should also be looking for a new motherboard. If you dont know, I will let you know the results soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I am surprised to find an active thread about X58 and I hope I will contribute to it too


Hi there

From what I've read,yours MB should support Xeonm,but I would update BIOS,not sure if there is available modified BIOS,I would have look on Hardforum

http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-Gigabyte/GA-EX58-EXTREME%28rev._1.0%29.html

I would try at least there to reuse if you have already Gigabyte EX58,if not then I would go with Asus MB

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> From what I've read,yours MB should support Xeonm,but I would update BIOS,not sure if there is available modified BIOS,I would have look on Hardforum
> 
> http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-Gigabyte/GA-EX58-EXTREME%28rev._1.0%29.html
> 
> I would try at least there to reuse if you have already Gigabyte EX58,if not then I would go with Asus MB
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Most (if not all) of the Gigabyte boards support the xeons, just with the latest BIOS. I havent heard too many people that have problems with them. Heck, I even have the lowest end Giga X58 board that is just has 4 DIMM slots and is just the board layout from the EP45 with different components.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Here are my results from Aida64
> 
> And as above PipJones you shouldn't go beyond 1.45v at QPI,I'm running only 1.275v at 4.2GHz on X5670 which is worse overclocker than yours in my view,try lower QPI to 1.35v and try bench,I usually using Asus RealBench,because I've tried on several occasions Prime where my CPU passed every stress and when I've tried to use Photoshop,PC got BSOD straight away,due this I would try Asus RealBench or SW which you are mostly using,if will be stable there,then you have stable CPU,you can try too OCCT which I mostly use for benchmarking
> 
> IOH you have about the right,my IOH is set at 1.16v tried too 1.25v without the any effect and try lower too vCore which I think is bit high there for 4.2GHz,are you running default 21x multi or do you running higher multi with lower BCLK?
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Thanks Jura, this machine is used for all kinds of things. Encoding, Kodi, Gaming, Benchmarking - and general hobby overclocking. Once i've got it Prime95 stable for >1hr I'll start using apps.

IOH and ICH are on their way down, more testing and benchmarking. CPU is at 1.456250 and QPI is at 1.425000







... I'm not comfortable with this, obviously! I'll try at 1.35v and let you know if it works.

I'm aiming for low multi and high fsb, keeping RAM at 2:10. Currently running at 189 fsb with the RAM at 1904 (or something, rounding, i think?).


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeq54*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I am a long time X58 user, been running a 920 for the last 5 years at 4.2 GHZ.
> 
> Just today, I got my hands on the high end Xeon X5690 (6core - 3.46 ghz) which seems to be one of the top cpus for this platform. It was cheap so I thought I will have a bit of fun since I am not planning to retire my X58 rig anytime soon. I have been upgrading GPU and RAM only. And I got Noctua DH-15 last year too.
> 
> Now to my question, I have the Gigabyte EX58-Extreme board and I am wondering if this board will support this CPU, especially with overclocking in mind. I have researched this here and in general and people got mixed results, some of the lower end Xeons seem to work fine, but I was unable to find anyone with this exact combination. The official gigabyte page does not list the X5690 as a compatible CPU.
> 
> I will be trying it in a couple of days, and I am wondering if I should also be looking for a new motherboard. If you dont know, I will let you know the results soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I am surprised to find an active thread about X58 and I hope I will contribute to it too


Hi There!,

I'm in the same position myself, coming from a 950. I haven't had this much "fun" OC'ing and learning for a very long time. Although I have developed a bit of an ebay habit for server pull xeons.

There are some very helpful and knowledgeable people on here. Good luck, hope it works for you.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Thanks Jura, this machine is used for all kinds of things. Encoding, Kodi, Gaming, Benchmarking - and general hobby overclocking. Once i've got it Prime95 stable for >1hr I'll start using apps.
> 
> IOH and ICH are on their way down, more testing and benchmarking. CPU is at 1.456250 and QPI is at 1.425000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm not comfortable with this, obviously! I'll try at 1.35v and let you know if it works.
> 
> I'm aiming for low multi and high fsb, keeping RAM at 2:10. Currently running at 189 fsb with the RAM at 1904 (or something, rounding, i think?).


You will see there and good luck there









Like my PC,mostly rendering,not so much gaming,benchmarking too,but not so much only if I trying to find stable OC settings

Prime I've used always,but I would suggest OCCT,is better there

Yous vCore is bit high,but all depends on more factors,just keep bellow 1.45 on vCore and QPI at 1.35v

I've tried lower BCLK and high Multi,looks like I can't go beyond 200BCLK on mine and with high multi and lower BCLK is unstable and my RAM are mixed like I've few 1333MHz and 1600MHz,due this I think there can be my issue

You will see there and good luck again









Thanks,Jura


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Intel has the W3690 listed as only supporting up to 24GB of RAM, While the X5600 series is 288GB. It also is only allowed up to 67.9C, while the x56 can run up to 78.5C.


Let's pretend none of us have pushed these Xeons to a point past 78.5° C. And good luck fitting 288GB of RAM into six slots.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> My BIOS refers to it as QPI/DRAM. I've always thought it was synonymous with VTT or uncore voltage, but I'm probably wrong with motherboards not made by Asus.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I think I'm just getting the voltages mixed up. On my Evga board, I have "VTT", and "QPI PPL".
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> If the "low-end" hexacore Xeons work, that one should also work. I personally think you should have gone with a W3690 instead for the unlocked multiplier if you're going for a more high-end part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Intel has the W3690 listed as only supporting up to 24GB of RAM, While the X5600 series is 288GB. It also is only allowed up to 67.9C, while the x56 can run up to 78.5C.
Click to expand...

95w x5600 xeons are good till 81.3c or somthing around that by intels specs once you get into the 130watt ones temp changes to 78c kinda wierd.

http://ark.intel.com/products/52577/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5675-12M-Cache-3_06-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI

http://ark.intel.com/products/47920/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5670-12M-Cache-2_93-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI

http://ark.intel.com/products/47921/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5660-12M-Cache-2_80-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Prime I've used always,but I would suggest OCCT,is better there


OCCT has just proved my last OC was not stable, core 0 overheated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Let's pretend none of us have pushed these Xeons to a point past 78.5° C. And good luck fitting 288GB of RAM into six slots.


You REALLY don't want to see what OCCT was reporting ....


----------



## PipJones

W5590, target speed and voltages lowered.

CPU 1.3875
QPI 1.375

Two ways of achieving the same result, 4.2Ghz.

183x23=4209
168x25=4200

Both use the same voltage setup, aida results attached for them that are interested!


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I downloaded OCCT and it doesn't come close to generating as much heat as IBT. That or I'm using it incorrectly.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I downloaded OCCT and it doesn't come close to generating as much heat as IBT. That or I'm using it incorrectly.


are you using the linpack option checking avx and 64bit and using the 90% memory ?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> are you using the linpack option checking avx and 64bit and using the 90% memory ?


Yes. The hottest core hasn't gone over 80. IBT keeps four cores over 80.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> W5590, target speed and voltages lowered.
> 
> CPU 1.3875
> QPI 1.375
> 
> Two ways of achieving the same result, 4.2Ghz.
> 
> 183x23=4209
> 168x25=4200
> 
> Both use the same voltage setup, aida results attached for them that are interested!


Very good results,just drop bit QPI and try to benachmark again there and you will see,but good results there

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I downloaded OCCT and it doesn't come close to generating as much heat as IBT. That or I'm using it incorrectly.


Really,I've been testing both like IBT or OCCT and with both I have very similar temps
OCCT I've been using for most of the bench tests

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Yes. The hottest core hasn't gone over 80. IBT keeps four cores over 80.


When you trying any app which generating such heat like in my case rendering,do you see those temps?
In my case usually temps which I will see in the IBT or even Prime/OCCT I will never see in render applications

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> are you using the linpack option checking avx and 64bit and using the 90% memory ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The hottest core hasn't gone over 80. IBT keeps four cores over 80.
Click to expand...

wierd same for me and for me occt got me stable where ibt waset it would be stable with less volts in ibt then id get random crashes. You might see lower temps because i believe occt does a small 1-2s idle period after it finishes each run.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The only program I use that generates that much heat is IBT. OCCT is producing temperatures considerably lower, at least 5° C cooler.

I should qualify this by saying IBT produces higher temperatures at my current overclock (21x205 for 4305MHz) and core voltage (1.336V).


----------



## Hazardz

Just picked up a 2nd X5675 for $80 and free shipping on eBay to go with my EX58-UD3R v1.6 I managed to snag for $102.50 also on eBay a couple of weeks ago. It`s going into my Silverstone GD09 that`s currently running an el cheapo TBGM01 with an X5550 and R9 290 cooled with an H55. Can`t wait!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> Just picked up a 2nd X5675 for $80 and free shipping on eBay to go with my EX58-UD3R v1.6 I managed to snag for $102.50 also on eBay a couple of weeks ago. It`s going into my Silverstone GD09 that`s currently running an el cheapo TBGM01 with an X5550 and R9 290 cooled with an H55. Can`t wait!


very nice a monster setup cheap and with them getting so popular if you decided to sell you likely would make a profit.


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> very nice a monster setup cheap and with them getting so popular if you decided to sell you likely would make a profit.


Makes up for the X58A-UD5 and pair of 5850s I got at launch back in the day for my wife. Boy did those cost an arm and a leg especially with the tight 5850 allocations then.

I already have an EX58-UD3R v1.6 in my server that I picked up from some lady at a woman`s shelter in a seedy part of town for $60 years ago. That was an... interesting experience... Things I do for cheap tech...









Oh, that $80 X5675 was probably a mistake. It was $80 buy it now and best offer. I grabbed and paid for it just shortly after it was listed. The seller had a 2nd one for $80.50 but pulled it minutes after I bought mine.

Luckily, I got a tracking number so it should be on its way.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> very nice a monster setup cheap and with them getting so popular if you decided to sell you likely would make a profit.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes up for the X58A-UD5 and pair of 5850s I got at launch back in the day for my wife. Boy did those cost an arm and a leg especially with the tight 5850 allocations then.
> 
> I already have an EX58-UD3R v1.6 in my server that I picked up from some lady at a woman`s shelter in a seedy part of town for $60 years ago. That was an... interesting experience... Things I do for cheap tech...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that $80 X5675 was probably a mistake. It was $80 buy it now and best offer. I grabbed and paid for it just shortly after it was listed. The seller had a 2nd one for $80.50 but pulled it minutes after I bought mine.
> 
> Luckily, I got a tracking number so it should be on its way.
Click to expand...

lol well you might got lucky as in the seller might decided to raise the price when i got my 5675 i paid 125usd for it but i wanted one in the usa not from china so i could have it in a few days not weeks and a good clocker also.


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol well you might got lucky as in the seller might decided to raise the price when i got my 5675 i paid 125usd for it but i wanted one in the usa not from china so i could have it in a few days not weeks and a good clocker also.


Yeah, no doubt I got lucky.

I only buy from US sellers too. Don't like waiting a month or more from Asia. The last X5675 I got was a few months ago and got lucky that a seller was moving a bunch of them for $116.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea sadly i think prices are gonna sky rocket more people are catching on and only so many are going to be available so prices are gonna go up with demand.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't see the prices of these processors going up much. While the demand might seem high, the percentage of people using X58 systems is still rather low. You have to remember this was an enthusiast platform, the predecessor to the X79 and X99 and those platforms don't exactly dominate the market either. As supply goes down, I would expect demand to go down as well because fewer X58 owners would be looking for a Xeon and prices would reflect accordingly. At the end of the day,people are going to pay whatever price they're willing to pay for these chips. Whether that's $70 or $270 is all up to the consumer.


----------



## rommel1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Mine @ 1914MHz 9-9-9-24 1T 1.5v for comparison.
> (AIDA64 seems to give much better results)


Hi how to get that multyplyer (22) did you enabled turbobost to get that multiplyer im runing 4 gigahertz 20x201 to get 4 gigahertz and v core 1.30 volt and qpi 1.280 volt turbobost disabled?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Just a heads up.
> Asus Rampage2 x58 motherboard 75$
> There is a password and seller does not know how to defeat it.
> Pull battery and reset bios maybe? Flash bios?
> Worse come to worse buy a new bios chip for 13$ or so.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/400905851891?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> I would go for it, but I just bought 2 dual socket 1366 and PSU and 2 E5660 CPUs. 25$ for two E5660 xeons. I paid over 250$ each a few years ago for the ones I had sitting here.


So I bought this motherboard. The BIOS that came with the board does not properly support the Xeons, at least it refused to post with an X5650. I replaced the BIOS chip with one that had the 1701 BIOS, and now the board works! Looks like my server is getting an upgrade!

The seller has another one up for sale in case anyone is interested. Keep in mind that this is just the board and no accessories, so no IO plate or anything.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-Rampage-II-Gene-X58-Motherboard-Bios-Password-Parts-Repair-143-/311344734504?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487d97a128

And the BIOS I got for it:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/260555232302?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rommel1983*
> 
> Hi how to get that multyplyer (22) did you enabled turbobost to get that multiplyer im runing 4 gigahertz 20x201 to get 4 gigahertz and v core 1.30 volt and qpi 1.280 volt turbobost disabled?


Yeah, turbo boost is on.


----------



## Xeq54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Hi There!,
> 
> I'm in the same position myself, coming from a 950. I haven't had this much "fun" OC'ing and learning for a very long time. Although I have developed a bit of an ebay habit for server pull xeons.
> 
> There are some very helpful and knowledgeable people on here. Good luck, hope it works for you.


It does work flawlessly. Even though the EX58-Extreme does not list the cpu as compatible it did work including overclocking.

BTW, the X5690 is an amazing chip. I only had about an hour yesterday and I got it to 4,2GHZ effortlessly. currently it is at 200x21 at 1.24Vcore and it was prime stable over night. Also the temps with an aircooler are 55-60 degrees max on all cores with HT Enabled.

I will be pushing it further when I have time. I had issues getting it to 4.4 yesterday just by setting the multi to 22. No matter the voltage it crashed after few minutes in prime. Will have to play with it more, but I am hoping to get to 4,6-4,8ghz stable for daily usage.

Just for comparison, my 920 was stable at 4,2ghz with 1.33vcore, but temps in prime were touching 75 degrees on all cores.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeq54*
> 
> It does work flawlessly. Even though the EX58-Extreme does not list the cpu as compatible it did work including overclocking.
> 
> BTW, the X5690 is an amazing chip. I only had about an hour yesterday and I got it to 4,2GHZ effortlessly. currently it is at 200x21 at 1.24Vcore and it was prime stable over night. Also the temps with an aircooler are 55-60 degrees max on all cores with HT Enabled.
> 
> I will be pushing it further when I have time. I had issues getting it to 4.4 yesterday just by setting the multi to 22. No matter the voltage it crashed after few minutes in prime. Will have to play with it more, but I am hoping to get to 4,6-4,8ghz stable for daily usage.
> 
> Just for comparison, my 920 was stable at 4,2ghz with 1.33vcore, but temps in prime were touching 75 degrees on all cores.


Excellent news, very happy for you.

I collected my 5675 from the Post Office this morning, working instead of overclocking is torture!


----------



## jura11

Over here in UK prices are pretty high for X5670(I've paid for mine £95 which in USD is around 140),I wanted to go with X5690,but prices has been around £240,due this I've went with X5670

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> yea sadly i think prices are gonna sky rocket more people are catching on and only so many are going to be available so prices are gonna go up with demand.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't see the prices of these processors going up much. While the demand might seem high, the percentage of people using X58 systems is still rather low. You have to remember this was an enthusiast platform, the predecessor to the X79 and X99 and those platforms don't exactly dominate the market either. As supply goes down, I would expect demand to go down as well because fewer X58 owners would be looking for a Xeon and prices would reflect accordingly. At the end of the day,people are going to pay whatever price they're willing to pay for these chips. Whether that's $70 or $270 is all up to the consumer.


I have to agree with chessmyantidrug here. There seems to be a lot of off-lease / recycled servers out there now and really are nearly as many enthusiast like ourselves who are upgrading our X58 platforms or looking to add an X58 platform. With so many complete Z400 workstations and Dell servers and whatnot, they can only sell so many and they will start parting them out to make some cash on parts leading to more CPUs on the market.

That's the reasons I see the prices of 1366 Xeons slowly going down over time.


----------



## PipJones

X5675 arrived and installed - I have a starting point.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> X5675 arrived and installed - I have a starting point.


Well, that was easy.

Running the X5675 at the same as W5590 was, 4209 (23x183)

Comparison:


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Just set it to 4Ghz and see what happens.

Wait, did the forum just derp?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> X5675 arrived and installed - I have a starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was easy.
> 
> Running the X5675 at the same as W5590 was, 4209 (23x183)
> 
> Comparison:
Click to expand...

my 5675 was easy to once i figured out i needed ioh to get it stable with the memory i had installed 4400mhz on 1.344 vcore my 930 couldn't do that it needed like 1.43 for 4400.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> my 5675 was easy to once i figured out i needed ioh to get it stable with the memory i had installed 4400mhz on 1.344 vcore my 930 couldn't do that it needed like 1.43 for 4400.


I really can't believe how easy that was in comparison to the W5590, i've hardly touched anything. Running cool too.

Should have done this ages ago!


----------



## Bradford1040

Bal3Wolf? How does the X58 rig compared to your Z67

I mean have you ever tried the 7970's in it for a head to head thing? Just a simple answer is fine not graphs and such had you done it lol

I got asked the other day if I could beat out a 2600K running at 4.8ghz vs my X5660 running at 4.7ghz. Same GPU's, my buddy has a 2500k and can get a 2600k at a good price and was wondering if it was worth it or just step up to z97 or something,

I beat his 2500k scores running at 4.2ghz on my hex and his running at 4.9ghz+! He has almost fried his chip a few times trying to beat me lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Bal3Wolf? How does the X58 rig compared to your Z67
> 
> I mean have you ever tried the 7970's in it for a head to head thing? Just a simple answer is fine not graphs and such had you done it lol
> 
> I got asked the other day if I could beat out a 2600K running at 4.8ghz vs my X5660 running at 4.7ghz. Same GPU's, my buddy has a 2500k and can get a 2600k at a good price and was wondering if it was worth it or just step up to z97 or something,
> 
> I beat his 2500k scores running at 4.2ghz on my hex and his running at 4.9ghz+! He has almost fried his chip a few times trying to beat me lol


well my 7970s are under water with my 2600k so cant really test in the x58 rig i know in muit threaded cpu benchmarks my x5675 beats my [email protected] cinebench wprime etc the 5675 wins.


----------



## neiliohep

My X5670 is crushing many newer CPU`s, why do you guys seem so surprised that workstation grade CPU`s are beating out consumer grade CPU`s (even high end consumer grade)
6 cores and 12 threads will always scale up more in performance vs 4 cores and 8 threads not to mention that these CPU`s have better binning than consumer grade chips and generally run cooler allowing for higher overclocking and or better performance at high temperatures. I mean thats why we are all here right, because we (most of us) are aware of the fact that these chips when put inside the older X58 platform are VERY comparable to newer chips including 4th gen i7's!

I actually sold my i5 2500k (z77) system so that I could build an older x58 system lol. My friend decided that it was time to upgrade from his X58 + i7 920 to a newer faster system so he gave me his board and went out and bought an AMD board 970 chipset with an FX-8350 and sure enough it out performed his old system big time. I bought a Xeon X5670 off ebay for $95 stuck it in his old motherboard and my system is crushing his lmao. Even though the FX-8350 has better performance at stock clock it only has that because it's clocked so high to begin with, its a very hard CPU to over clock and get any juice out of unless you use a good cooling solution that costs about as much as the FX-8350 in the first place which would make no sense to do lol. My over clocked xeon is destroying his over clocked fx-8350 in benchmarks, I kind of feel bad to be honest.

He said to me "I wish you had told me about all of this before I went and upgraded because I waisted allot of money and actually got an inferior system to what I could have had if I had stuck with my old board". Even brand new 4th gen i5's can get nowhere near the multi-threaded performance of these old Xeons. Im nearly matching the benchmarks of a stock i7 5820K on this thing. Bahahahaha.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neiliohep*
> 
> My X5670 is crushing many newer CPU`s, why do you guys seem so surprised that workstation grade CPU`s are beating out consumer grade CPU`s (even high end consumer grade)
> 6 cores and 12 threads will always scale up more in performance vs 4 cores and 8 threads not to mention that these CPU`s have better binning than consumer grade chips and generally run cooler allowing for higher overclocking and or better performance at high temperatures. I mean thats why we are all here right, because we (most of us) are aware of the fact that these chips when put inside the older X58 platform are VERY comparable to newer chips including 4th gen i7's!
> 
> I actually sold my i5 2500k (z77) system so that I could build an older x58 system lol. My friend decided that it was time to upgrade from his X58 + i7 920 to a newer faster system so he gave me his board and went out and bought an AMD board 970 chipset with an FX-8350 and sure enough it out performed his old system big time. I bought a Xeon X5670 off ebay for $95 stuck it in his old motherboard and my system is crushing his lmao. Even though the FX-8350 has better performance at stock clock it only has that because it's clocked so high to begin with, its a very hard CPU to over clock and get any juice out of unless you use a good cooling solution that costs about as much as the FX-8350 in the first place which would make no sense to do lol. My over clocked xeon is destroying his over clocked fx-8350 in benchmarks, I kind of feel bad to be honest.
> 
> He said to me "I wish you had told me about all of this before I went and upgraded because I waisted allot of money and actually got an inferior system to what I could have had if I had stuck with my old board". Even brand new 4th gen i5's can get nowhere near the multi-threaded performance of these old Xeons. Im nearly matching the benchmarks of a stock i7 5820K on this thing. Bahahahaha.


yea clock for clock these things perform great i noticed my [email protected] right now with 16gigs of [email protected] 9 9 vs my [email protected] with [email protected] 9 9 9 is only 19 points faster on cinebench r15 on the single thread test And crazy i set wprime to same threads and the x5675 beat my 2600k.


----------



## Bradford1040

I took the plunge again! I am on Windows7 64bit! No more Arch Linux. I was running Linux for a year straight, had a kernel problem and said that was a sign that it was start over time lol. I will be on and off allot as you know windows installs are a pain in the butt. but be back on soon with some bench scores


----------



## PipJones

Can anyone explain the drop in memory performance moving from the W5590 to the X5675?

FSB, Clock, Multiplier and memory settings the same (within reason).

Memory Read speed: Drop by 2880
L3 Cache: Write, Copy & latency down too.

Is this normal / expected?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Running the X5675 at the same as W5590 was, 4209 (23x183)
> 
> Comparison:


----------



## Xeq54

What is the max vCore and QPI voltage i should stop at on these 32nm Xeon chips ? Ive read about 1.35 others say 1.4

At the moment I'm prime stable at 4,4ghz @1.36 vCore/1.31Qpi. Big voltage increase was necessary from 4,2 which was prime stable at 1.25 vCore.

Should I continue or be happy with what I have ?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeq54*
> 
> What is the max vCore and QPI voltage i should stop at on these 32nm Xeon chips ? Ive read about 1.35 others say 1.4
> 
> At the moment I'm prime stable at 4,4ghz @1.36 vCore/1.31Qpi. Big voltage increase was necessary from 4,2 which was prime stable at 1.25 vCore.
> 
> Should I continue or be happy with what I have ?


Hi there

Most of people don't recommend go beyond on vCore beyond 1.45v and on QPI beyond 1.35

Here are settings which you shouldn't exceed :

vCore: 1.45v
CPU PLL: 1.9v
QPI/UCLK/Vtt: 1.35v
vDDR: 1.65v (Possibly QPI+0.5v)
IOH/ICH: 1.25v
PCI-E: 1.51v

If you can go beyond that without the BSOD then I would try,but if right now is stable,gaining extra 100-150MHz will not make big difference in real world,only in benches

But great results there you have,what temps do you have under Prime or IBT?

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jura11

Hi guys

I'm looking for SATA 3 PCI-E card with which I can boot,can someone recommend good one with which I can boot without the issue,I've tried only one SATA 3 PCI card with which I've been unable to boot,due this I'm looking for recommendation

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jura11

Those PCIE cards must support TRIM

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Xeq54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Most of people don't recommend go beyond on vCore beyond 1.45v and on QPI beyond 1.35
> 
> Here are settings which you shouldn't exceed :
> 
> vCore: 1.45v
> CPU PLL: 1.9v
> QPI/UCLK/Vtt: 1.35v
> vDDR: 1.65v (Possibly QPI+0.5v)
> IOH/ICH: 1.25v
> PCI-E: 1.51v
> 
> If you can go beyond that without the BSOD then I would try,but if right now is stable,gaining extra 100-150MHz will not make big difference in real world,only in benches
> 
> But great results there you have,what temps do you have under Prime or IBT?
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Hi, temps reached aroud 68 degrees max On all cores. I have noctua dh15.

I know there is not much difference in real world but I enjoy overclocking and want to go as high as i can safely









I will post updates if i achieve something better


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Those PCIE cards must support TRIM
> 
> Thanks,Jura


I got to crawl into my system to find the model number, but most will disagree with me here. I am using a cheapo card vs the Raid card I have, It all depends on what you are looking for, the cheap ones work great IMHO but also see the need for the expensive ones too!

So we as a community need to know what price tag you are looking for?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I got to crawl into my system to find the model number, but most will disagree with me here. I am using a cheapo card vs the Raid card I have, It all depends on what you are looking for, the cheap ones work great IMHO but also see the need for the expensive ones too!
> 
> So we as a community need to know what price tag you are looking for?


Hi there

Its really doesn't matter on price,if cheap card can work then its big plus,but really I'm not looking spend more than 50-60USD for card
Yours card support too TRIM?

Thanks,Jura


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I'm looking for SATA 3 PCI-E card with which I can boot,can someone recommend good one with which I can boot without the issue,I've tried only one SATA 3 PCI card with which I've been unable to boot,due this I'm looking for recommendation
> 
> Thanks,Jura


I've never tried one of these, but like the look of them

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/U3S6/

How about you give one a go and let me know how you got on?


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I've never tried one of these, but like the look of them
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/U3S6/
> 
> How about you give one a go and let me know how you got on?


Can you even buy those anymore? I haven't seen them in years.

*EDIT:* And if you are running Windows 8.1, there are apparently issues mentioned on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/ASUS-U3S6-USB-SATA-PCIe/dp/B002VVQ58M
Quote:


> *Q:* Has anyone found any drivers for Windows 8.1 64 bit or a workaround pls?
> 
> *A:* I use this on Windows 8.1 using the Windows 7 drivers, as far as I know there are no Windows 8.1 drivers for this card. I periodically get "Kmode exception not handled" caused by the SATA 3 driver but there is nothing you can do about it. I tried asking Asus for a resolution and they just said do not attach a OS drive to this card.


Also, a great review talking about bottlenecks with SSDs.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R3FRWWCWDOKXI9/ref=cm_cr_dp_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B002VVQ58M&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=340831031


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I got to crawl into my system to find the model number, but most will disagree with me here. I am using a cheapo card vs the Raid card I have, It all depends on what you are looking for, the cheap ones work great IMHO but also see the need for the expensive ones too!
> 
> So we as a community need to know what price tag you are looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Its really doesn't matter on price,if cheap card can work then its big plus,but really I'm not looking spend more than 50-60USD for card
> Yours card support too TRIM?
> 
> Thanks,Jura
Click to expand...

Yes, but just FYI 50~60 is cheap lol, my raid card was like 500+ Sata3 that can do 8 sata drives! My cheapo can do 4 sata3 drives looking for the part number as I know it supports win 7~8.1 64bit and trim!

All I did to my cheap one was add a heat sink, keep it cool. biggest issues with cheap ones is heat

This is close the the one I am using "HighPoint Rocket 640L"


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> Can you even buy those anymore? I haven't seen them in years.
> 
> *EDIT:* And if you are running Windows 8.1, there are apparently issues mentioned on Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/ASUS-U3S6-USB-SATA-PCIe/dp/B002VVQ58M
> Also, a great review talking about bottlenecks with SSDs.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R3FRWWCWDOKXI9/ref=cm_cr_dp_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B002VVQ58M&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=340831031


Is this the amazon review with Win8 issues?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/anyone-found-drivers-Windows-workaround/forum/Fx2XIXTAMB0XFZ3/Tx1GUKEO2C7LYIH/1/ref=cm_cd_dp_aar_al_a?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B002VVQ58M

One positive, one negative. It wouldn't stop me from taking a punt.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I've never tried one of these, but like the look of them
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/U3S6/
> 
> How about you give one a go and let me know how you got on?


This card is discontinued what I know,seen them on eBay for around 40-50GBP which is OK too for me,but I've read few people have issue with them

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> Can you even buy those anymore? I haven't seen them in years.
> 
> *EDIT:* And if you are running Windows 8.1, there are apparently issues mentioned on Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/ASUS-U3S6-USB-SATA-PCIe/dp/B002VVQ58M
> Also, a great review talking about bottlenecks with SSDs.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R3FRWWCWDOKXI9/ref=cm_cr_dp_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B002VVQ58M&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=340831031


Personally i'm on W7 and I'm not switching to W8 in anytime soon,maybe W10 if will come and then maybe I will switch,but for now,no way I would switch

Bottleneck with SSD,that's not good at all,currently on SATA II my SSD read and write around 270mbps,I will need to have look on better card or I will stick with SATA II

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Yes, but just FYI 50~60 is cheap lol, my raid card was like 500+ Sata3 that can do 8 sata drives! My cheapo can do 4 sata3 drives looking for the part number as I know it supports win 7~8.1 64bit and trim!
> 
> All I did to my cheap one was add a heat sink, keep it cool. biggest issues with cheap ones is heat


Yes agree its cheap(I mean 50-60 GBP),spending 500 for card is madness for me,I would rather spend those money on SR2 Motherboard









Yes I know on most card is heat killer and my case is cooled enough and if needs to be then I add heat sink on the card

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I've never tried one of these, but like the look of them
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/U3S6/
> 
> How about you give one a go and let me know how you got on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card is discontinued what I know,seen them on eBay for around 40-50GBP which is OK too for me,but I've read few people have issue with them
> 
> Thanks,Jura
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> Can you even buy those anymore? I haven't seen them in years.
> 
> *EDIT:* And if you are running Windows 8.1, there are apparently issues mentioned on Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/ASUS-U3S6-USB-SATA-PCIe/dp/B002VVQ58M
> Also, a great review talking about bottlenecks with SSDs.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R3FRWWCWDOKXI9/ref=cm_cr_dp_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B002VVQ58M&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=340831031
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personally i'm on W7 and I'm not switching to W8 in anytime soon,maybe W10 if will come and then maybe I will switch,but for now,no way I would switch
> 
> Bottleneck with SSD,that's not good at all,currently on SATA II my SSD read and write around 270mbps,I will need to have look on better card or I will stick with SATA II
> 
> Thanks,Jura
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Yes, but just FYI 50~60 is cheap lol, my raid card was like 500+ Sata3 that can do 8 sata drives! My cheapo can do 4 sata3 drives looking for the part number as I know it supports win 7~8.1 64bit and trim!
> 
> All I did to my cheap one was add a heat sink, keep it cool. biggest issues with cheap ones is heat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes agree its cheap(I mean 50-60 GBP),spending 500 for card is madness for me,I would rather spend those money on SR2 Motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know on most card is heat killer and my case is cooled enough and if needs to be then I add heat sink on the card
> 
> Thanks,Jura
Click to expand...

Found it! http://www.startech.com/Cards-Adapters/HDD-Controllers/SATA-Cards/4-Port-PCI-Express-SATA-6Gbps-RAID-Controller-Card~PEXSAT34RH

New model comes with the heat sink BTW lol, pisses me off a little as they said it didn't need one when I bought it lol


----------



## Bradford1040

Top drive is my OS and is doing a bunch as I tested it, second is a old 64gb ssd sata3


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Found it! http://www.startech.com/Cards-Adapters/HDD-Controllers/SATA-Cards/4-Port-PCI-Express-SATA-6Gbps-RAID-Controller-Card~PEXSAT34RH
> 
> New model comes with the heat sink BTW lol, pisses me off a little as they said it didn't need one when I bought it lol


Good find. Who would have thought you needed a heatsink on it?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Found it! http://www.startech.com/Cards-Adapters/HDD-Controllers/SATA-Cards/4-Port-PCI-Express-SATA-6Gbps-RAID-Controller-Card~PEXSAT34RH
> 
> New model comes with the heat sink BTW lol, pisses me off a little as they said it didn't need one when I bought it lol


OK this I will be buying later on and I will see,but looks good for me

Thanks for yours help,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> 
> 
> Top drive is my OS and is doing a bunch as I rested it second is a old 64gb ssd sata3


Good speeds,although 840 are bit slow or not? I would thought so they should write at least 500mbpps

My current speeds are around 240-270mbps,agree boot speed is awesome with those speeds and programs start almost instantly,not sure if I would gain with SATA 3

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Found it! http://www.startech.com/Cards-Adapters/HDD-Controllers/SATA-Cards/4-Port-PCI-Express-SATA-6Gbps-RAID-Controller-Card~PEXSAT34RH
> 
> New model comes with the heat sink BTW lol, pisses me off a little as they said it didn't need one when I bought it lol
> 
> 
> 
> OK this I will be buying later on and I will see,but looks good for me
> 
> Thanks for yours help,Jura
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> 
> 
> Top drive is my OS and is doing a bunch as I rested it second is a old 64gb ssd sata3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good speeds,although 840 are bit slow or not? I would thought so they should write at least 500mbpps
> 
> My current speeds are around 240-270mbps,agree boot speed is awesome with those speeds and programs start almost instantly,not sure if I would gain with SATA 3
> 
> Thanks,Jura
Click to expand...

Like I said that is my OS drive and doing a whole bunch of things going on, new install today, slowing down the test


----------



## PipJones

Comparison using onboard Marvel 91xx



Given that the drive is capable of 500+, i guess i should be looking at another upgrade.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I'll perform one of these benchmarks when I get home.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> OK this I will be buying later on and I will see,but looks good for me
> 
> Thanks for yours help,Jura
> Good speeds,although 840 are bit slow or not? I would thought so they should write at least 500mbpps
> 
> My current speeds are around 240-270mbps,agree boot speed is awesome with those speeds and programs start almost instantly,not sure if I would gain with SATA 3
> 
> Thanks,Jura


How about one of these?

http://uk.startech.com/Cards-Adapters/HDD-Controllers/SATA-Cards/pci-express-sata-raid-card-hyperduo-3-port~PEXMSATA343

Built in mSata? Could be very convenient?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Here's my disk benchmark results.


----------



## Bradford1040

still doing windows updates but figured I would do my raid disk drive vs ssd's lol! I was happy


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Yes, but just FYI 50~60 is cheap lol, my raid card was like 500+ Sata3 that can do 8 sata drives! My cheapo can do 4 sata3 drives looking for the part number as I know it supports win 7~8.1 64bit and trim!
> 
> All I did to my cheap one was add a heat sink, keep it cool. biggest issues with cheap ones is heat
> 
> This is close the the one I am using "HighPoint Rocket 640L"


Yeah, a good raid card isn't cheap. I had a 4 port SATA 2 RAID6 card from Acera I believe that I got about 7 years ago...so pre-SATA 3... Paid 300 for it. Luckily most on-board will support most RAID modes now. Admittedly I don't use anymore than RAID 1 anymore since you can buy a couple large drives. I had 4 1TB drives in RAID 5. Learned the hardway that Green drives make horrible raid drives.

I digress. What about that Apricorn Velocity adapters kckyle found on Amazon. Shouldn't it support TRIM as long as the OS does?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I'm going to need 3 of those controllers. One for the desktop and two for the server. I'm only able to get about 230MB/s with the onboard.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> How about one of these?
> 
> http://uk.startech.com/Cards-Adapters/HDD-Controllers/SATA-Cards/pci-express-sata-raid-card-hyperduo-3-port~PEXMSATA343
> 
> Built in mSata? Could be very convenient?


Hi there

This should work for me,I personally not using RAID,I'm bit scared about the RAID,I've lost few months back two WD discs,due this I will be not buying anything from WD,now I've Toshiba 3TB HDD

Thanks for link,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Yeah, a good raid card isn't cheap. I had a 4 port SATA 2 RAID6 card from Acera I believe that I got about 7 years ago...so pre-SATA 3... Paid 300 for it. Luckily most on-board will support most RAID modes now. Admittedly I don't use anymore than RAID 1 anymore since you can buy a couple large drives. I had 4 1TB drives in RAID 5. Learned the hardway that Green drives make horrible raid drives.
> 
> I digress. What about that Apricorn Velocity adapters kckyle found on Amazon. Shouldn't it support TRIM as long as the OS does?


As I said,I'm not looking go by RAID route anytime soon and agree good cards can cost money,but I can't justify pay 300-500USD for card,simply its madness for me to pay those money,if I can have for this money MB which support SATA III

WD Green are horrible HDD,I've lost two HDD in quick succession without the any warning and I've lost several projects on which I've work and making them again has been biggest pain for me

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I'm going to need 3 of those controllers. One for the desktop and two for the server. I'm only able to get about 230MB/s with the onboard.


I would personally need one for two SSD(Crucial and Samsung) as my MB don't support SATA III

Thanks,Jura


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> This should work for me,I personally not using RAID,I'm bit scared about the RAID,I've lost few months back two WD discs,due this I will be not buying anything from WD,now I've Toshiba 3TB HDD
> 
> Thanks for link,Jura
> As I said,I'm not looking go by RAID route anytime soon and agree good cards can cost money,but I can't justify pay 300-500USD for card,simply its madness for me to pay those money,if I can have for this money MB which support SATA III
> 
> WD Green are horrible HDD,I've lost two HDD in quick succession without the any warning and I've lost several projects on which I've work and making them again has been biggest pain for me
> 
> Thanks,Jura
> I would personally need one for two SSD(Crucial and Samsung) as my MB don't support SATA III
> 
> Thanks,Jura


I've lost drives from both Seagate and Western Digital. Above 1TB seems to be not as reliable. Anyhow, need to use a Black or Red for RAID. I've been using two Samsung drives for a couple years for my media storage with no issues. Knock on wood.
I digress. Good luck with the controller.


----------



## marcchep

Hello guys,
I need your help to help me decide which motherboard to get for overclocking a X5670.








Either the Gigabyte EX58-UD4P or the ASRock X58 Extreme.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

The Gigabyte board looks like it has better power delivery to the CPU, and if you plan on doing tri SLI, it has the last PCIe slot running at x8, compared to x4 on the ASRock. If they're close in price, I'd go for the gigabyte board.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcchep*
> 
> Hello guys,
> I need your help to help me decide which motherboard to get for overclocking a X5670.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either the Gigabyte EX58-UD4P or the ASRock X58 Extreme.


I'd get the gigabyte


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcchep*
> 
> Hello guys,
> I need your help to help me decide which motherboard to get for overclocking a X5670.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either the Gigabyte EX58-UD4P or the ASRock X58 Extreme.


Personally there I would go with ASUS if you can choose,I've previously Gigabyte which has been pain and mostly,there USB didn't work at all with any External HDD and features has have pretty much awesome,but really depends,I would choose if I need to choose from those MB i would bit save and get Asus

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Personally there I would go with ASUS if you can choose,I've previously Gigabyte which has been pain and mostly,there USB didn't work at all with any External HDD and features has have pretty much awesome,but really depends,I would choose if I need to choose from those MB i would bit save and get Asus
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


I have a Gigabyte board and have never had any of the problems you mention. Sounds to me like you had a bad board, or possibly a PEBKAC error. The x58 boards in particular are where Gigabyte really made some good stuff.

@marcchep, get the UD4P, and make sure to load the latest BIOS.


----------



## bill1024

I thought there was a problem with the UD4 boards and the xeons. The ud3 and ud5 worked well but there was something about the ud4
Search this thread or the other x58 xeon thread, maybe it was over at Hardop [H]
Could always google it too.

Or is there anyone here with the ud4 and does it work well?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte board and have never had any of the problems you mention. Sounds to me like you had a bad board, or possibly a PEBKAC error. The x58 boards in particular are where Gigabyte really made some good stuff.
> 
> @marcchep, get the UD4P, and make sure to load the latest BIOS.


Yes you've Gigabyte board,but as I said,my first board has been Gigabyte and he has been RMA after 3 days(they didn't say what failed) and I've went straight away with Asus P6T SE,because I've used this board on my previous build with i7-920

Its my personal experience with Gigabyte board,I've got friend which bought few years back LGA775 board and have something similar like I've got,when you attached any external HDD,Windows didn't recognized at all HDD,but recognized any USB mouse or keyboard due this we are ruled out failed USB... And this hasn't been PEBKAC









Thanks,Jura


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I've heard mostly positive review regarding Gigabyte boards. I will personally probably always get an Asus board because that's what I got when I put together my first build and there's no question regarding the quality of their Sabertooth line of boards. I realize pretty much any motherboard in that price range is going to be solid quality, I just trust Sabertooth boards after my experience with my current board. I'll more than likely get a Sabertooth Z*** for whatever processor is the best bang for my buck in three or four years.


----------



## marcchep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I thought there was a problem with the UD4 boards and the xeons. The ud3 and ud5 worked well but there was something about the ud4
> Search this thread or the other x58 xeon thread, maybe it was over at Hardop [H]
> Could always google it too.
> 
> Or is there anyone here with the ud4 and does it work well?


Thanks all of you for your great answers.









I wanted to go for the Gigabyte too, but then I saw some posts of guys having problems with overclocking their Xeons. I saw they could not get over 150Bclk and I did not find an answer to the problem. Because I am watercooling I hoped for around 4.0Ghz. not 3.3Ghz.
I only have the option to choose between those two motherboards so it is going to be 1 of the 2.


----------



## marcchep

Small little update, it actually is a ASRock X58 Deluxe3 not a Extreme. Does that change anything?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcchep*
> 
> Small little update, it actually is a ASRock X58 Deluxe3 not a Extreme. Does that change anything?


Hi there

From this link looks should support Xeon

http://www.game-debate.com/motherboard/index.php?mot_id=1710&cpuList=ASRock%20X58%20Deluxe3

and from this too

http://www.overclock.net/t/1540051/xeon-x5670-4-2ghz-on-air-cooling

Thanks,Jura


----------



## marcchep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> From this link looks should support Xeon
> 
> http://www.game-debate.com/motherboard/index.php?mot_id=1710&cpuList=ASRock%20X58%20Deluxe3
> 
> and from this too
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1540051/xeon-x5670-4-2ghz-on-air-cooling
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Thank you Jura, so I should go with the ASRock X58 Deluxe3 ?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcchep*
> 
> Thank you Jura, so I should go with the ASRock X58 Deluxe3 ?


Hi there

From reading on other forums those boards should be good,if will be good on yours hard to say,but really depends on CPU used etc.,but I would supect should be OK for 4.0-4.2GHz

I've personally not used ASRock Motherboards on my builds,just update to latest BIOS and then you should be OK there

Thanks,Jura


----------



## marcchep

Sorry guys, I have to ask the same question again, because I add a 3rd Motherboard, the Gigabyte GA-X58-USB3.
Now for the final time (hopefully), which motherboard should I get, the ASRock Deluxe3, the Gigabyte EX58-UD4P or the Gigabyte GA-X58-USB3? (For a X5670)









Thank you very much, you are all awesome


----------



## DR4G00N

So, I was taking apart my rig to try and figure out why it was freezing up when oc'ing the gpus. I put it back together and it wouldn't boot anymore, so I spent about 10mins troubleshooting it. Then I noticed that my h110s pump was unplugged














(this is the second time I forgot to plug it back in)

the cpu was gettin crispy @ 80c+ tcase for a whole 10mins.
thankfully it still works like a charm


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> So, I was taking apart my rig to try and figure out why it was freezing up when oc'ing the gpus. I put it back together and it wouldn't boot anymore, so I spent about 10mins troubleshooting it. Then I noticed that my h110s pump was unplugged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this is the second time I forgot to plug it back in)
> 
> the cpu was gettin crispy @ 80c+ tcase for a whole 10mins.
> thankfully it still works like a charm


That's the kinda mistake you should only make once









I've been:

1. Installing Corsair Link Commander Mini
2. Install NZTX IU01 Internal USB Expansion
3. Reversing exhaust fan, NB/SB temps dropped
4. Fine tuning my 4.2Ghz overclock, reducing voltages and temps
5. Fine Tuning Corsair Link temps and volumes
6. Comparing GPU encoding with 6-Core encoding.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> That's the kinda mistake you should only make once


IKR, The first time was on my old i7 920 & evga E757 board. I looked in the bios and seen it running at 88c







(it's still fine)


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcchep*
> 
> Sorry guys, I have to ask the same question again, because I add a 3rd Motherboard, the Gigabyte GA-X58-USB3.
> Now for the final time (hopefully), which motherboard should I get, the ASRock Deluxe3, the Gigabyte EX58-UD4P or the Gigabyte GA-X58-USB3? (For a X5670)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, you are all awesome


Hi there

Really depends on yours feel,most of us are on Asus or EVGA boards and Gigabyte too,this last one GA-X58-USB3 have good review too,but from my limited experience with Gigabyte I can't comment on this and I don't want to say,what can offend others

Just check reviews and mainly have look what are main and common issues with every other board,like if they have any issue with high BCLK,high multi etc and if they cope well with voltages and mainly how BIOS is equipped with features

I've went with Asus due I've used on my previous build and has been faultless,although my older i7-920 "D0" has been clocked only at 3.8GHz,on this Motherboard I've been with similar i7-920 as max at 4.2GHz

And from my personal experience please get X5675,will be better and with OC bit better than X5670,I simply can't break 4.2GHz without the going with stupid voltages

Good luck and keep us posted with yours decision and findings









Hope this helps there

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jura11

OK tried to do few more tests and I've now settled at those voltages:

vCore: 1.32v
PLL: 1.82v
QPI: 1.20v
DRAM : 1.54V

Although still on 4.2GHz and tried to lower vCore(1.30v),but in OCCT I've got error on core #2 which I can say can be the low vCore,no BSOD in any benchmark,but I've been bit uncomfortable with this error

Thanks,Jura


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> OK tried to do few more tests and I've now settled at those voltages:
> 
> vCore: 1.32v
> PLL: 1.82v
> QPI: 1.20v
> DRAM : 1.54V
> 
> Although still on 4.2GHz and tried to lower vCore(1.30v),but in OCCT I've got error on core #2 which I can say can be the low vCore,no BSOD in any benchmark,but I've been bit uncomfortable with this error
> 
> Thanks,Jura


I've finally settled on 4.2 (21x200) with my X5675:

CPU (vCore): 1.281250
PLL: 1.815250
QPI: 1.306250
DRAM: 1.656250

Idle temp sits at 40 with my H100i running the fans at 540rpm.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I've finally settled on 4.2 (21x200) with my X5675:
> 
> CPU (vCore): 1.281250
> PLL: 1.815250
> QPI: 1.306250
> DRAM: 1.656250
> 
> Idle temp sits at 40 with my H100i running the fans at 540rpm.


Hi there

My sits on idle at 33C,on load I've not seen more than 60-65C,I'm using Thermalright HR02 "Macho" B/W with which I'm happy(its very quiet and I hate noisy fans as I'm making music and working during the night and quiet PC is for me essential,only my new mechanical keyboard is noisier







) ,but thinking go with again with Noctua as next one,I've previously older Corsair H100 which has been OK,but fans are too loud for me,yes I could swap them,but I've just sold this and went with this one

I'm too on 21x200,which is stable,tried several others settings,but I couldn't go beyond 4.2GHz and right now I'm happy with X5670,will test next week new one CPU heat sink and friend Motherboard and then I will know where are limits

And great temps and great voltages with 4.2GHz,are you running HT or did you disabled HT?

Thanks,Jura


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> And great temps and great voltages with 4.2GHz,are you running HT or did you disabled HT?
> 
> Thanks,Jura


HT is enabled.

I reached a stable 4.4 with HT, but CPU and QPI are too close to 1.35 for comfortable use.

I replaced the stock fans on the H100i with other PWM ones, Noctua NF-F12 PWM. They were picked based on their db rating. The only thing I can hear at idle is my PSU.


----------



## curioser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> So I bought this motherboard. The BIOS that came with the board does not properly support the Xeons, at least it refused to post with an X5650. I replaced the BIOS chip with one that had the 1701 BIOS, and now the board works! Looks like my server is getting an upgrade!
> 
> The seller has another one up for sale in case anyone is interested. Keep in mind that this is just the board and no accessories, so no IO plate or anything.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-Rampage-II-Gene-X58-Motherboard-Bios-Password-Parts-Repair-143-/311344734504?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487d97a128
> 
> And the BIOS I got for it:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260555232302?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Despite the seller's large feedback count I haven't had good results with him/her (keystonememory). The problem isn't so much getting a bad board from them (which was my case). But how PAINFULLY slow they're in the return/refund process. You could be a month without a board as they don't let you buy a second one once the return process has been initiated. I still don't know whether I'd get a 2nd board, or a refund, or a partial refund as they charge restocking fees.
Just be aware of this before you take the gamble


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Anyone ever seen one of these before? How does it compare say to the Hyper 212 EVO?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-i7-Extreme-Six-Core-CPU-Cooler-Socket-1366-Aluminum-Copper-130W/351225333101


----------



## curioser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Anyone ever seen one of these before? How does it compare say to the Hyper 212 EVO?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-i7-Extreme-Six-Core-CPU-Cooler-Socket-1366-Aluminum-Copper-130W/351225333101


That's the stock cooler for the lga1366 i7 extreme series cpu. The hyper 212 evo is better. imo


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curioser*
> 
> That's the stock cooler for the lga1366 i7 extreme series cpu. The hyper 212 evo is better. imo


OK, cool I never seen the stock extreme i7 cooler before (or at least my memory of it fails me). That fan looks like a leaf blower, and probably sounds like it too. Already ordered the EVO a few days ago for a friend, but thought if I could save some cash on a decent cooler would be a good idea. He is only using a 920 at stock speeds. But I won't bother with it as its too late now. I think they are preparing shipment of that EVO already.


----------



## Bradford1040

I got an issue folks, really could use some help!

I was thinking I have a PSU issue but now not so sure!

Two days ago after I fully got back to using Windows 7 so I can game easy without having to go through a Virt machine pass through.

I was gaming and my PC just shut off! BAM off! Restarted on its own as I have that set for that, but again it shut off right after post!
Looked a few things over tested the PSU with a multi-meter all the pins were in spec, (Thinking about trying this under a load, now! but going to keep explaining)

I ended up restarting and had no issues for the rest of the day, next day I was gaming again, after about 1~2 hours it shut down BAM off, like the power went out! This time my on-board raid was injured (no biggie just adding in case it helps) I first reset my bios, dropped everything to stock settings (NO OC) and rebooted and it shut down during boot.

I added another fan to the PSU and tried again and started and ran fine, even gamed in Arma3 Breaking front for like 8 hours! No issues! But I was stock settings, today I always like having my PC ready to play a game so was going back to my OC and BAM dropped out again soon as I tried to boot, so lowered the OC to 3.4ghz (vs the 4.4) and started it up no issues yet, but haven't gamed on it yet! So what do you think guys? Is it the PSU just going bad, the CPU or RAM or something else in the system?

I know it's hard diagnosing without the PC there so no matter how dumb the question is I will answer it, I have tried most things but like us all I might have missed something dumb myself! So help me guys, first time in years I was in this spot, no money to fix anything in the first place let alone just buy things till I find the issue! Of course I sold my extra PSU only last week, wanted to hit myself over the head yesterday because I sold everything extra because I needed the cash.

I googled what could cause the BOOM BAM OFF way it shuts down, seriously it is BAM OFF, just like the power went out, only I am running on Battery Backups out of my server rack! Big boys! Yes I tried switching it out as well! I have two of them so, that was the only thing that I was able to replace so far.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

The first thing I would do is check all of your temperatures while the system is under load. If all looks good, then look at the power supply.

If it is the power supply, maybe one of the rails is triggering OCP or OVP? Have you tried using different connections for your graphics card on the power supply? 1000W is more than plenty for your setup. I'm not even hitting 900W at the wall with my two GTX 580s and bronze rate HX850.


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Anyone ever seen one of these before? How does it compare say to the Hyper 212 EVO?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-i7-Extreme-Six-Core-CPU-Cooler-Socket-1366-Aluminum-Copper-130W/351225333101


Review seems good.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Intel-DBX-B-CPU-Cooler-Review/1000/1


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Anyone ever seen one of these before? How does it compare say to the Hyper 212 EVO?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-i7-Extreme-Six-Core-CPU-Cooler-Socket-1366-Aluminum-Copper-130W/351225333101


I bought two of those, they are now on my dual e-5620 setup. I was not impressed, on my OC x5660 I had to wire tie a fan to help get air through the coil, push/pull
The fan on it blows more air all around but not through the coil. It needs a shroud or something to direct the air.
My AIO H80 and H70 were 15c or more cooler then those even with a 2nd fan in push/pull.

For a stock E5620 or even x5650 ok, for overclocking not so much.
Not real quiet either.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I bought two of those, they are now on my dual e-5620 setup. I was not impressed, on my OC x5660 I had to wire tie a fan to help get air through the coil, push/pull
> The fan on it blows more air all around but not through the coil. It needs a shroud or something to direct the air.
> My AIO H80 and H70 were 15c or more cooler then those even with a 2nd fan in push/pull.
> 
> For a stock E5620 or even x5650 ok, for overclocking not so much.
> Not real quiet either.


Yeah, thanks for the first hand info. The reviews do look good but the EVO that is already on the way now is probably best to stick with. So, I wont even tell him about this $16 cooler, lol.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> The first thing I would do is check all of your temperatures while the system is under load. If all looks good, then look at the power supply.
> 
> If it is the power supply, maybe one of the rails is triggering OCP or OVP? Have you tried using different connections for your graphics card on the power supply? 1000W is more than plenty for your setup. I'm not even hitting 900W at the wall with my two GTX 580s and bronze rate HX850.


Yeah temps are good, idle Tcase is 32c and cores are 20c and under load Tcase is 50c~65c, cores are 60c~80c depending on load of coarse! I am running 3.4ghz now like I said and just got done with 2 hours of Arma3 Breaking Point with "NO" issues, but I bet you if I try pushing it higher it will do it again! As I said I tried earlier and soon as it was booting Whap! Right Off! I wonder if the CPU has a problem or the PSU? That is my thoughts right now! Really sucks, I was running perfect, even felt like bragging a bit here and there lol.
But now I am average (Frown Face) (kicking rocks) (little sniffle) so help me figure out what I need to do guys, please! (if you saw my face at 44 years old and 6'3" 230lbs looking pitiful you would say give that man a hand) lol. SUCKS I just sold all that extra hardware! Pisses me off, can't test anything by switching stuff out, damn it is like I have to diagnose things now! lol

PS Edit

Can RAM do what I am saying?


----------



## cb750rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> What cooler you have etc?
> Again someone with same cpu+mobo+clocks and you have so low temps compared to mine.
> 40-50C idle, 80C prime load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I got an issue folks, really could use some help!
> 
> I was thinking I have a PSU issue but now not so sure!
> 
> Two days ago after I fully got back to using Windows 7 so I can game easy without having to go through a Virt machine pass through.
> 
> I was gaming and my PC just shut off! BAM off! Restarted on its own as I have that set for that, but again it shut off right after post!
> Looked a few things over tested the PSU with a multi-meter all the pins were in spec, (Thinking about trying this under a load, now! but going to keep explaining)
> 
> I ended up restarting and had no issues for the rest of the day, next day I was gaming again, after about 1~2 hours it shut down BAM off, like the power went out! This time my on-board raid was injured (no biggie just adding in case it helps) I first reset my bios, dropped everything to stock settings (NO OC) and rebooted and it shut down during boot.
> 
> I added another fan to the PSU and tried again and started and ran fine, even gamed in Arma3 Breaking front for like 8 hours! No issues! But I was stock settings, today I always like having my PC ready to play a game so was going back to my OC and BAM dropped out again soon as I tried to boot, so lowered the OC to 3.4ghz (vs the 4.4) and started it up no issues yet, but haven't gamed on it yet! So what do you think guys? Is it the PSU just going bad, the CPU or RAM or something else in the system?
> 
> I know it's hard diagnosing without the PC there so no matter how dumb the question is I will answer it, I have tried most things but like us all I might have missed something dumb myself! So help me guys, first time in years I was in this spot, no money to fix anything in the first place let alone just buy things till I find the issue! Of course I sold my extra PSU only last week, wanted to hit myself over the head yesterday because I sold everything extra because I needed the cash.
> 
> I googled what could cause the BOOM BAM OFF way it shuts down, seriously it is BAM OFF, just like the power went out, only I am running on Battery Backups out of my server rack! Big boys! Yes I tried switching it out as well! I have two of them so, that was the only thing that I was able to replace so far.


Have you had a look at the event viewer? (Windows key+X) see if it points in the right direction. I have just switched from a gigabyte ud3r to a ud5 and was experiencing something similar. Turned out not enough vcore (now +1.5v offset) and qpi/vtt (1.35v I think).

Anyway Event viewer was showing event id 41 under critical heading which is unexpected power down - Had me all over my psu even put a new fan in it (now got the old one back in). But since upping my voltages the problem has not re-occurred and I have been benching all day.

Could be something completely different tho.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cb750rob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> What cooler you have etc?
> Again someone with same cpu+mobo+clocks and you have so low temps compared to mine.
> 40-50C idle, 80C prime load.
> 
> Have you had a look at the event viewer? (Windows key+X) see if it points in the right direction. I have just switched from a gigabyte ud3r to a ud5 and was experiencing something similar. Turned out not enough vcore (now +1.5v offset) and qpi/vtt (1.35v I think).
> 
> Anyway Event viewer was showing event id 41 under critical heading which is unexpected power down - Had me all over my psu even put a new fan in it (now got the old one back in). But since upping my voltages the problem has not re-occurred and I have been benching all day.
> 
> Could be something completely different tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am water cooled, yes the event viewer showed error 41 I think which is Power related but it says unknown really, only thing I found on it was power stuff so just figured. I was running super stable for a year in Linux switched back to windows, but as I mentioned that couldn't be it as it shut down booting, even before it got out of Raid cards bios stuff
Click to expand...


----------



## Bradford1040

xxpenguinxx I also forgot to add I am using Raidmax RX1000-AE so power wasn't an issue for the last few builds, it is old now though, like 2009 or 2010 I think

Bought it when I upgraded from (3) GTX 280's to the GTX 460's


----------



## cb750rob

Brad, what volts are you running? My TX750 is 10yrs old now


----------



## cb750rob

Check your ram using a linux boot cd and run memtest overnight on stock - that should highlight any issues there


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cb750rob*
> 
> Brad, what volts are you running? My TX750 is 10yrs old now


Right now Auto, but when I have an issue (you know when you know your chip you don't test out an OC you just go straight to the settings) well I set it to multi 20 blck at 220 and volts are 1.43~1.44, never needed a smidgen more before in fact I could lowered them, but in one or two games it would crash so left it high, the QPI is set 1.35 always been there, and memory is 1.60 doesn't like to move


----------



## cb750rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> dropped everything to stock settings (NO OC) and rebooted and it shut down during boot.
> 
> .


Sorry just noticed that. Take your psu apart clean it. (discarge it first - psu switch off and pc power button on to drain it).

reseat all your cards. After that I dont know.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cb750rob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> dropped everything to stock settings (NO OC) and rebooted and it shut down during boot.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry just noticed that. Take your psu apart clean it. (discarge it first - psu switch off and pc power button on to drain it).
> 
> reseat all your cards. After that I dont know.
Click to expand...

Yeah, pain! I hate doing that, but going to have to happen, also running the mem test is going to be another thing, see right now I am running a mild OC 3.4, but volts are on auto, guess I am just going to have to clean it all out re-seat everything. and start out like a newbie system. Darn-it! Hope it is just something stupid though, can't afford any parts for weeks maybe even a month! But I am rock stable at 3.4ghz but love that 4.4ghz OC games run like butter. Watch dogs, Farcry 4, etc.... Arma 3 funny didn't care the clock speed, runs the same stock and OC'ed


----------



## cb750rob

I don't know, It's weird. Yesterday I had 8 distinct power offs while web browsing after installing the new board but IBT OCCT prime all ok. (firefox go figure).

I *think* possibly a couple of offs during boot as well. BUT I am not sure. I thought I had a loose psu cable first with it being a new mobo and case and having refitted everything. Then I was convinced it was psu issue.

I'm in the same boat no money to sort extra stuff at the moment so was panicking.

Any way started upping the voltages a bit (while telling myself "this isn't going to work) and today I had two; one this morning (voltage nudge) and one at lunch (another voltage nudge) none since and have been browsing and benching for 10 hours clear.

Maybe psu's just get tired and less efficient as they get older (god knows I do).

Anyway may be worth a try despite it seeming illogical.

Good luck dude!


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cb750rob*
> 
> I don't know, It's weird. Yesterday I had 8 distinct power offs while web browsing after installing the new board but IBT OCCT prime all ok. (firefox go figure).
> 
> I *think* possibly a couple of offs during boot as well. BUT I am not sure. I thought I had a loose psu cable first with it being a new mobo and case and having refitted everything. Then I was convinced it was psu issue.
> 
> I'm in the same boat no money to sort extra stuff at the moment so was panicking.
> 
> Any way started upping the voltages a bit (while telling myself "this isn't going to work) and today I had two; one this morning (voltage nudge) and one at lunch (another voltage nudge) none since and have been browsing and benching for 10 hours clear.
> 
> Maybe psu's just get tired and less efficient as they get older (god knows I do).
> 
> Anyway may be worth a try despite it seeming illogical.
> 
> Good luck dude!


Okay, this might sound weird! I just OC'ed it like a newbie, left the multi on auto and raised the volts to 1.30 brought the blck to 200 turned off Turbo and 4.2 siting stable for now! Posting a picture so you can see my temps too! I am really confused!!!!! You think turning on LLC or another setting maybe could of done it? I always left LLC on auto till about a week ago, then I turned on enable wonder if that is an issue?


----------



## cb750rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Okay, this might sound weird! I just OC'ed it like a newbie, left the multi on auto and raised the volts to 1.30 brought the blck to 200 turned off Turbo and 4.2 siting stable for now! Posting a picture so you can see my temps too! I am really confused!!!!! You think turning on LLC or another setting maybe could of done it? I always left LLC on auto till about a week ago, then I turned on enable wonder if that is an issue?


I have always been an advocate of LLC as long as you know how much further it pushes your voltage under load. Turbo off now? yes. Could have been that 24th multiplier playing up and not getting enough volts.

my personal prefs are turbo on llc on eist c1 power save all on and add voltage by using the offsets if you have them. \that way you aren't cooking your cpu while using word and the cpu/voltages clock down when not under load

If you go the offset and LLC route make sure you don't go past 1.35vcore. Gofaster fried his previos Xeon doing that.

Hell, maybe a back to basics lets try overclocking from scratch is what it needs due to the components just getting older over time.

Anyway Goodnight and good luck. let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cb750rob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Okay, this might sound weird! I just OC'ed it like a newbie, left the multi on auto and raised the volts to 1.30 brought the blck to 200 turned off Turbo and 4.2 siting stable for now! Posting a picture so you can see my temps too! I am really confused!!!!! You think turning on LLC or another setting maybe could of done it? I always left LLC on auto till about a week ago, then I turned on enable wonder if that is an issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always been an advocate of LLC as long as you know how much further it pushes your voltage under load. Turbo off now? yes. Could have been that 24th multiplier playing up and not getting enough volts.
> 
> my personal prefs are turbo on llc on eist c1 power save all on and add voltage by using the offsets if you have them. \that way you aren't cooking your cpu while using word and the cpu/voltages clock down when not under load
> 
> If you go the offset and LLC route make sure you don't go past 1.35vcore. Gofaster fried his previos Xeon doing that.
> 
> Hell, maybe a back to basics lets try overclocking from scratch is what it needs due to the components just getting older over time.
> 
> Anyway Goodnight and goo luck. let us know how it goes.
Click to expand...

1.35 QPI is the max not Vcore, I have seen and heard of guys going to 1.50 on vcore, I was only going to 1.43~1.44 never higher than that for 24/7! I think I found an issue though be on/off for a bit testing but will be back lol


----------



## rommel1983

hi guys i wana help to any one have a motherboard gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 (rev. 2.0) this is my template or settings call it what u want to reach 4ghz stable

CPU Clock Ratio ................................ [20x]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech .................. [Disabled]
CPU Cores Enabled ............................ [All]
CPU Multi Threading .......................... [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) ................... [Disabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support .................... [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor ......................... [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function ............................ [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology ................... [Enabled] << Disabled if you do not use Vmware or Virtual PC Programs
Bi-Directional PROCHOT ..................... [Enabled]

Uncore & QPI Features:
QPI Link Ratio .............................. (x36)
QPI Link Speed 7.23Ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio ......................... (x16)
Uncore Frequency 3216Mhz

Standard Clock Control:

Base Clock (BCLK) Control ................ [Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (MHz) ..................... 201
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) ......... [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) ........ [8.0]
Memory Frequency 1333 1608
PCI Express Frequency (MHz) ........... [102]

Advanced Clock Control:
CPU Clock Drive ..............................[800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive ................... [900mV]
CPU Clock Skew ............................. [0ps]
IOH Clock Skew ............................. [0ps]

Advanced DRAM Features:
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) ......... [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) ......... [8.0]
Memory Frequency 1333 1608
Performance Enhance ...................... [Turbo]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) .......... [Manual] Choose Expert, then set each channel one by one manually

Channel A + B + C
{for me my ram is 1600mhz with 9.9.9.24 Timinig}

Channel A Timing Settings:
##Channel A Standard Timing Control##
CAS Latency Time ...................... 9
tRCD ....................................... 9
tRP ......................................... 9
tRAS ....................................... 24

All Auto below, except command rate

##Channel A Advanced Timing Control##
tRC ........................................ (Auto)
tRRD ....................................... (Auto)
tWTR ...................................... (Auto)
tWR ........................................ (Auto)
tWTP ....................................... (Auto)
tWL ........................................ (Auto)
tRFC ....................................... (Auto)
tRTP ....................................... (Auto)
tFAW ....................................... (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ................ 1T (Auto)

##Channel A Misc Timing Control##
Round Trip Latency ................... (Auto)

B2B CAS Delay .......................... (Auto)

Advanced Voltage Control:

CPU
Load Line Calibration ................. Level 1
CPU Vcore ............................... Whatever Vcore you know your CPU needs for 4Ghz, normally this would be around 1.25-1.35 {for me 1.3v}
QPI/VTT Voltage 1.150v ............ This is the key! 1.3-1.45+ { for me 1.260v}
CPU PLL 1.800v ....................... Auto or less than stock 1.4-1.7 {for me 1.840v}

MCH/ICH
PCIE 1.500v ........................... (Auto)
QPI PLL 1.100v ....................... {for me 1.140v}
IOH Core 1.100v ..................... {for me 1.140v}
ICH I/O 1.500v ....................... (Auto)
ICH Core 1.1v ........................ {for me 1.140v}

DRAM
DRAM Voltage 1.500v .............. 1.5-168
DRAM Termination 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-A Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-B Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-C Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-A Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-B Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-C Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rommel1983*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys i wana help to any one have a motherboard gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 (rev. 2.0) this is my template or settings call it what u want to reach 4ghz stable


Keep in mind you are talking about a I7-930 right? Some of the Voltages are very different for Xeons! Like the QPI volts! Majorly! No going over 1.35v but thank you everyone can always use another table to go by! Really does help out, even by none members!


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cb750rob*


DUDE, not sure I figured it out, but forgot about a little thing in the Bios settings! If it cures it promise to make it known, (the differences in volts between QPI and Vcore, I remember reading if they are something like 0.03 or 0.3 apart you can get shutdowns) Played around a bit and see if it fixes it, wish me luck!


----------



## rommel1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Keep in mind you are talking about a I7-930 right? Some of the Voltages are very different for Xeons! Like the QPI volts! Majorly! No going over 1.35v but thank you everyone can always use another table to go by! Really does help out, even by none members!


no mate this my settings for my x5650


----------



## rommel1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rommel1983*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys i wana help to any one have a motherboard gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 (rev. 2.0) this is my template or settings call it what u want to reach 4ghz stable
> 
> CPU Clock Ratio ................................ [20x]
> Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech .................. [Disabled]
> CPU Cores Enabled ............................ [All]
> CPU Multi Threading .......................... [Enabled]
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) ................... [Disabled]
> C3/C6/C7 State Support .................... [Disabled]
> CPU Thermal Monitor ......................... [Enabled]
> CPU EIST Function ............................ [Disabled]
> Virtualization Technology ................... [Enabled] << Disabled if you do not use Vmware or Virtual PC Programs
> Bi-Directional PROCHOT ..................... [Enabled]
> 
> Uncore & QPI Features:
> QPI Link Ratio .............................. (x36)
> QPI Link Speed 7.23Ghz
> Uncore Clock Ratio ......................... (x16)
> Uncore Frequency 3216Mhz
> 
> Standard Clock Control:
> 
> Base Clock (BCLK) Control ................ [Enabled]
> BCLK Frequency (MHz) ..................... 201
> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) ......... [Disabled]
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD) ........ [8.0]
> Memory Frequency 1333 1608
> PCI Express Frequency (MHz) ........... [102]
> 
> Advanced Clock Control:
> CPU Clock Drive ..............................[800mV]
> PCI Express Clock Drive ................... [900mV]
> CPU Clock Skew ............................. [0ps]
> IOH Clock Skew ............................. [0ps]
> 
> Advanced DRAM Features:
> Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) ......... [Disabled]
> System Memory Multiplier (SPD) ......... [8.0]
> Memory Frequency 1333 1608
> Performance Enhance ...................... [Turbo]
> DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) .......... [Manual] Choose Expert, then set each channel one by one manually
> 
> Channel A + B + C
> {for me my ram is 1600mhz with 9.9.9.24 Timinig}
> 
> Channel A Timing Settings:
> ##Channel A Standard Timing Control##
> CAS Latency Time ...................... 9
> tRCD ....................................... 9
> tRP ......................................... 9
> tRAS ....................................... 24
> 
> All Auto below, except command rate
> 
> ##Channel A Advanced Timing Control##
> tRC ........................................ (Auto)
> tRRD ....................................... (Auto)
> tWTR ...................................... (Auto)
> tWR ........................................ (Auto)
> tWTP ....................................... (Auto)
> tWL ........................................ (Auto)
> tRFC ....................................... (Auto)
> tRTP ....................................... (Auto)
> tFAW ....................................... (Auto)
> Command Rate (CMD) ................ 1T (Auto)
> 
> ##Channel A Misc Timing Control##
> Round Trip Latency ................... (Auto)
> 
> B2B CAS Delay .......................... (Auto)
> 
> Advanced Voltage Control:
> 
> CPU
> Load Line Calibration ................. Level 1
> CPU Vcore ............................... Whatever Vcore you know your CPU needs for 4Ghz, normally this would be around 1.25-1.35 {for me 1.3v}
> QPI/VTT Voltage 1.150v ............ { for me 1.260v}
> CPU PLL 1.800v ....................... Auto or less than stock 1.4-1.7 {for me 1.840v}
> 
> MCH/ICH
> PCIE 1.500v ........................... (Auto)
> QPI PLL 1.100v ....................... {for me 1.140v}
> IOH Core 1.100v ..................... {for me 1.140v}
> ICH I/O 1.500v ....................... (Auto)
> ICH Core 1.1v ........................ {for me 1.140v}
> 
> DRAM
> DRAM Voltage 1.500v .............. 1.5-168
> DRAM Termination 0.750v [AUTO]
> Ch-A Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
> Ch-B Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
> Ch-C Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
> Ch-A Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
> Ch-B Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
> Ch-C Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rommel1983*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Keep in mind you are talking about a I7-930 right? Some of the Voltages are very different for Xeons! Like the QPI volts! Majorly! No going over 1.35v but thank you everyone can always use another table to go by! Really does help out, even by none members!
> 
> 
> 
> no mate this my settings for my x5650
Click to expand...

Sorry, I wasn't trying to be a jerk, just the QPI volts are what have fried a bunch of chips it seems, (thinking even my own now, not sure yet) but leaving mine out of it, the 970~990x and the Xeons hex cores seem to have an issue with above 1.35v on the QPI, so was just covering your butt lol that's all


----------



## rommel1983

@Bradford1040

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fumps0saw31omg4/2015-04-26%2012.55.16.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jrnzrnmklyio0u6/2015-04-26%2012.54.37.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0188xpsu37bldue/2015-04-26%2012.54.23.jpg?dl=0


----------



## rommel1983

@Bradford1040

dont wory mate its ok Thank you for your note


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rommel1983*
> 
> @Bradford1040
> 
> dont wory mate its ok Thank you for your note


This is what I was talking about

"QPI/VTT Voltage 1.150v ............ This is the key! 1.3-1.45+ { for me 1.260v}"

You really did a good job on the list, I was just making sure others understood the 1.35v highest not 1.45v+

Think you are used to leaving comments on YouTube where everyone bashes you huh lol, (JOKING of course)


----------



## rommel1983

@Bradford1040
what about now is everything okay or any wrong with it ?

hi guys i wana help to any one have a motherboard gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 (rev. 2.0) this is my template or settings call it what u want to reach 4ghz stable

CPU Clock Ratio ................................ [20x]
Intel(R) Turbo Boost Tech .................. [Disabled]
CPU Cores Enabled ............................ [All]
CPU Multi Threading .......................... [Enabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) ................... [Disabled]
C3/C6/C7 State Support .................... [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor ......................... [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function ............................ [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology ................... [Enabled] << Disabled if you do not use Vmware or Virtual PC Programs
Bi-Directional PROCHOT ..................... [Enabled]

Uncore & QPI Features:
QPI Link Ratio .............................. (x36)
QPI Link Speed 7.23Ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio ......................... (x16)
Uncore Frequency 3216Mhz

Standard Clock Control:

Base Clock (BCLK) Control ................ [Enabled]
BCLK Frequency (MHz) ..................... 201
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) ......... [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) ........ [8.0]
Memory Frequency 1333 1608
PCI Express Frequency (MHz) ........... [102]

Advanced Clock Control:
CPU Clock Drive ..............................[800mV]
PCI Express Clock Drive ................... [900mV]
CPU Clock Skew ............................. [0ps]
IOH Clock Skew ............................. [0ps]

Advanced DRAM Features:
Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P) ......... [Disabled]
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) ......... [8.0]
Memory Frequency 1333 1608
Performance Enhance ...................... [Turbo]
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) .......... [Manual] Choose Expert, then set each channel one by one manually

Channel A + B + C
{for me my ram is 1600mhz}

Channel A Timing Settings:
##Channel A Standard Timing Control##
CAS Latency Time ...................... 9
tRCD ....................................... 9
tRP ......................................... 9
tRAS ....................................... 24

All Auto below, except command rate

##Channel A Advanced Timing Control##
tRC ........................................ (Auto)
tRRD ....................................... (Auto)
tWTR ...................................... (Auto)
tWR ........................................ (Auto)
tWTP ....................................... (Auto)
tWL ........................................ (Auto)
tRFC ....................................... (Auto)
tRTP ....................................... (Auto)
tFAW ....................................... (Auto)
Command Rate (CMD) ................ 1T (Auto)

##Channel A Misc Timing Control##
Round Trip Latency ................... (Auto)

B2B CAS Delay .......................... (Auto)

Advanced Voltage Control:

CPU
Load Line Calibration ................. Level 1
CPU Vcore ............................... Whatever Vcore you know your CPU needs for 4Ghz, normally this would be around 1.25-1.35 {for me 1.3v}
QPI/VTT Voltage 1.150v ............ This is the key! 1.25-1.35 { for me 1.260v}
CPU PLL 1.800v ....................... Auto or less than stock 1.4-1.7 {for me 1.840v}

MCH/ICH
PCIE 1.500v ........................... (Auto)
QPI PLL 1.100v ....................... {for me 1.140v}
IOH Core 1.100v ..................... {for me 1.140v}
ICH I/O 1.500v ....................... (Auto)
ICH Core 1.1v ........................ {for me 1.140v}

DRAM
DRAM Voltage 1.500v .............. 1.5-168
DRAM Termination 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-A Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-B Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-C Data VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-A Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-B Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]
Ch-C Address VRef. 0.750v [AUTO]


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Sorry, I wasn't trying to be a jerk, just the QPI volts are what have fried a bunch of chips it seems, (thinking even my own now, not sure yet) but leaving mine out of it, the 970~990x and the Xeons hex cores seem to have an issue with above 1.35v on the QPI, so was just covering your butt lol that's all


If over 1.35V does it, I must have a tough X5650. I put almost 1.5V through the QPI / uncore. Still works









Maybe it's a voltage difference between two parts and not necessarily just the QPI volts.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Sorry, I wasn't trying to be a jerk, just the QPI volts are what have fried a bunch of chips it seems, (thinking even my own now, not sure yet) but leaving mine out of it, the 970~990x and the Xeons hex cores seem to have an issue with above 1.35v on the QPI, so was just covering your butt lol that's all
> 
> 
> 
> If over 1.35V does it, I must have a tough X5650. I put almost 1.5V through the QPI / uncore. Still works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's a voltage difference between two parts and not necessarily just the QPI volts.
Click to expand...

I put like 1.4v through mine and was warned by more than one person! Soon as I have enough money to replace it I am going to try it again see if that is my ram issue, still unclear as to what is causing this problem I have but ruled out PSU now, just ram or cpu, but unwilling to run memory test right now. Playing breaking point arma3! Getting killed to fast though, should just back off and work on the PC lol


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> OK this I will be buying later on and I will see,but looks good for me
> 
> Thanks for yours help,Jura
> Good speeds,although 840 are bit slow or not? I would thought so they should write at least 500mbpps
> 
> My current speeds are around 240-270mbps,agree boot speed is awesome with those speeds and programs start almost instantly,not sure if I would gain with SATA 3
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Did you buy a card in the end? Any results yet?

I've just found (and purchased!) an LSI 9260-4i. Should be delivered by the end of the week.


----------



## DR4G00N

I just bought my first SSD lol








It's nothing special just a Corsair LS 120GB (~500MB/s read & ~400MB/s write). Lightning fast boot speeds here I come.


----------



## Bradford1040

I think I figured out my issue, back to running 4.4ghz

I backed it down to 4.2ghz with ram at 1682mhz to keep things stable in games though. Nothing worse than a crash in a FPS lol, getting my but kicked is one thing, having my PC kill me that is another


----------



## cb750rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> 
> 
> I think I figured out my issue, back to running 4.4ghz
> 
> I backed it down to 4.2ghz with ram at 1682mhz to keep things stable in games though. Nothing worse than a crash in a FPS lol, getting my but kicked is one thing, having my PC kill me that is another


So what settings are you using now?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cb750rob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> 
> 
> I think I figured out my issue, back to running 4.4ghz
> 
> I backed it down to 4.2ghz with ram at 1682mhz to keep things stable in games though. Nothing worse than a crash in a FPS lol, getting my but kicked is one thing, having my PC kill me that is another
> 
> 
> 
> So what settings are you using now?
Click to expand...

Thought you could see them sorry, 1.4v v-core 20 multi and 210 bus

using multi at 23 or 21 kinda doesn't give the same performance as using the bus


----------



## Bradford1040

I think my chip got mad at me, I was OC'ing the QPI (NB) what ever it set in auto I bumped it up like if it was 2800 I pushed it to 3200, if it was 3200 I pushed it to 3600! Always done that but seems my chip is getting old and lazy, plus HW-Monitor is reporting a bad temp sensor I guess or the code is screwed up, the Max temp on the cpu is stupidly high right from start up, and I mean stupidly!!!! Last time I had it open it reported cpu max @ 358c no misprint there! 358 Celsius, I was like okay cleared it, and it never showed above 31c but the max kept creeping till 358 after I cleared it lol! So no more using HW-Monitor! Core Temp, PCMeter, CPU-Z, AIDA64, and Speed Fan! maybe Speccy! But that was driving me mad as at first all I saw was 71c maxed. Hate when a program does crap like that, makes cheating with OC'ing so much like work lol


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Did you buy a card in the end? Any results yet?
> 
> I've just found (and purchased!) an LSI 9260-4i. Should be delivered by the end of the week.


Hi there

Still not,I will be buying few extra parts like better fans etc which I want to order end of the month

But on side note,I've got bloody BSOD(10d) from MotionJoy which I'm using for my PS3 controller,I wanted to test GTA V and everything seems perfect,just I need to get XBOX 360 wireless adapter,my old one is broken,yes I'm playing games with joypad









Looking forward on yours results and this LSI card I will be getting too,friend will have one end of the month for sale as he breaking his PC for parts and I will be getting parts from him too

Thanks,Jura


----------



## kikicoco1334

something interesting... I just rebuilt my guest gamer system with a L5640 its a killer little chip stock at 2.26 i have it cranked at 3.26 right now @ 1.256v on the core. gonna try see if i can get it to run stable at 200x17 for 24/7. should be a nice little system


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Did you buy a card in the end? Any results yet?
> 
> I've just found (and purchased!) an LSI 9260-4i. Should be delivered by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Still not,I will be buying few extra parts like better fans etc which I want to order end of the month
> 
> But on side note,I've got bloody BSOD(10d) from MotionJoy which I'm using for my PS3 controller,I wanted to test GTA V and everything seems perfect,just I need to get XBOX 360 wireless adapter,my old one is broken,yes I'm playing games with joypad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward on yours results and this LSI card I will be getting too,friend will have one end of the month for sale as he breaking his PC for parts and I will be getting parts from him too
> 
> Thanks,Jura
Click to expand...

sounds more like a usb issue than a program one, there are many different ways to fix it, but not using windows update and getting drivers from the manufacture rather than windows driver update! posting this one link, you might have read it already but never know

http://www.overclock.net/t/1357030/my-bsod-10d-error-and-how-to-resolve-it

http://www.sevenforums.com/bsod-help-support/303187-bsod-when-dealing-controllers.html

This one looks the most promising
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/bsod-windows-driver-framework-violation-674687.html


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> sounds more like a usb issue than a program one, there are many different ways to fix it, but not using windows update and getting drivers from the manufacture rather than windows driver update! posting this one link, you might have read it already but never know
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1357030/my-bsod-10d-error-and-how-to-resolve-it
> 
> http://www.sevenforums.com/bsod-help-support/303187-bsod-when-dealing-controllers.html
> 
> This one looks the most promising
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/bsod-windows-driver-framework-violation-674687.html


Thanks for that

I've been looking on all this and everything pointing to MotionJoy what I know,I didn't have any issue with USB or drivers,I'm using only drivers from ASUS for MB

I've uninstalled MotionJoy and will be using XInput Wrapper for DS3 which should work if not then back to X360 controller I think will be best way

Thanks,Jura


----------



## ApophisXP

Hi there, can I get validated into the club please?

Link below, name is the same as my username; ApophisXP

http://valid.canardpc.com/yasja1

First proper day on this and already loving the difference!

Moved from the following;

i7 920 @ 3.2 - Air Cooled via Noctua something 14.
Asus P6T
18GB Ram
2 x 6970 in Crossfire

to

X5660 @ 4.2Ghz ( lowered it from 4.6 as its now a daily ) - Corsair Hydro h100i cooling (lowest idle temp @ 15c with highest during prime @ 71c)
18GB ram ( awaiting the final 12gb in 3 x 4gb dimms to upgrade my beast to 24GB )
1 x EVGA 970 FTW ( awaiting step up approval to go for the EVGA 980 ACX )

All housed in my trusty Cosmos 1000!

and Finally, I CANT BELIEVE THIS WORKS! lol I was planning on upgrading / full overhaul to the new x99 platform, however getting the benefits of this from such a small cost has now breathed fresh air back into this beast!

Update: Ram Arrived now @ 24GB and on my 4.2 Clocks

http://valid.x86.fr/vy2td9


----------



## neiliohep

ERMERGERD!! It's done... well 99% done. Still waiting for the black end caps for the side bars but whatever. Here's the Monster's stats. Ya, I call it the Monster lol.

Xeon X5670 OC'd to 4.4ghz, (achieved a passmark score of 12000, just below a I7 5820k lol)
Cooler Master Seidon 120v Liquid cooler.
Asus P6T X58 motherboard
XFX Radeon R9 280X GPU (will be getting second for Xfire)
EVGA Supernova 850 B2 850 watt modular PSU
Silicon Power 240GB SSD
16 GB G.skill Ripjawz Z DDR3 2400mhz Ram (clocked to 2005mhz)
Coming soon: Western Digital Black 1TB Storage drive
Also, this computer has no power button... who can guess how I turn it on lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neiliohep*
> 
> ERMERGERD!! It's done... well 99% done. Still waiting for the black end caps for the side bars but whatever. Here's the Monster's stats. Ya, I call it the Monster lol.
> 
> Xeon X5670 OC'd to 4.4ghz, (achieved a passmark score of 12000, just below a I7 5820k lol)
> Cooler Master Seidon 120v Liquid cooler.
> Asus P6T X58 motherboard
> XFX Radeon R9 280X GPU (will be getting second for Xfire)
> EVGA Supernova 850 B2 850 watt modular PSU
> Silicon Power 240GB SSD
> 16 GB G.skill Ripjawz Z DDR3 2400mhz Ram (clocked to 2005mhz)
> Coming soon: Western Digital Black 1TB Storage drive


funny these old x58s rival even the newest tech.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cb750rob*
> 
> I don't know, It's weird. Yesterday I had 8 distinct power offs while web browsing after installing the new board but IBT OCCT prime all ok. (firefox go figure).
> 
> I *think* possibly a couple of offs during boot as well. BUT I am not sure. I thought I had a loose psu cable first with it being a new mobo and case and having refitted everything. Then I was convinced it was psu issue.
> 
> I'm in the same boat no money to sort extra stuff at the moment so was panicking.
> 
> Any way started upping the voltages a bit (while telling myself "this isn't going to work) and today I had two; one this morning (voltage nudge) and one at lunch (another voltage nudge) none since and have been browsing and benching for 10 hours clear.
> 
> Maybe psu's just get tired and less efficient as they get older (god knows I do).
> 
> Anyway may be worth a try despite it seeming illogical.
> 
> Good luck dude!


Actually, they do. There is a setting on Extreme PSU Calculator. It's a free web based tool. It's called Capacitor Aging that allows you to calculate for that. Efficiently over time will diminish. Kind of a bummer.


----------



## spdaimon

@neiliohep power button on mono?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cb750rob*
> 
> I don't know, It's weird. Yesterday I had 8 distinct power offs while web browsing after installing the new board but IBT OCCT prime all ok. (firefox go figure).
> 
> I *think* possibly a couple of offs during boot as well. BUT I am not sure. I thought I had a loose psu cable first with it being a new mobo and case and having refitted everything. Then I was convinced it was psu issue.
> 
> I'm in the same boat no money to sort extra stuff at the moment so was panicking.
> 
> Any way started upping the voltages a bit (while telling myself "this isn't going to work) and today I had two; one this morning (voltage nudge) and one at lunch (another voltage nudge) none since and have been browsing and benching for 10 hours clear.
> 
> Maybe psu's just get tired and less efficient as they get older (god knows I do).
> 
> Anyway may be worth a try despite it seeming illogical.
> 
> Good luck dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they do. There is a setting on Extreme PSU Calculator. It's a free web based tool. It's called Capacitor Aging that allows you to calculate for that. Efficiently over time will diminish. Kind of a bummer.
Click to expand...

its possable he don't need vcore and is having restarts because of power saving features also.


----------



## neiliohep

See the two metal leeds about 3 inches apart on the front of the right side of the case, i have a little metal "key" that i touch to both at the same time turn it on.








Buttons and switches are so last 150 years lol


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Comparison using onboard Marvel 91xx
> 
> 
> 
> Given that the drive is capable of 500+, i guess i should be looking at another upgrade.


Well, I upgraded. Managed to find an LSI 9260-4i for 50 GBP (without SAS cable, amazon, 16 GBP).

BIOS took a little bit of fuss to upgrade to latest version. Setup was scary when trying not to drop 2x OS's. Windows took a little bit more fuss to get working without a total re-install. Got there in the end.

Benchmarks in comparison with the onboard marvel are good. I suspect the cache is playing a part in there somewhere.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neiliohep*
> 
> See the two metal leeds about 3 inches apart on the front of the right side of the case, i have a little metal "key" that i touch to both at the same time turn it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buttons and switches are so last 150 years lol


Clever.


----------



## neiliohep

hehehs.
When family or friendz come over to visit i challenge them to figure out how to turn it on, its so simple but they never figure it out lol


----------



## DR4G00N

Just did a comparison between my new SSD and my HDD.

Not a spectacular difference, the ssd is capable of ~500MB/s read & ~400MB/s writes according to reviews.

Which PCI-E SATA 3/SAS controller card do you guys reccommend? (Under $50)


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Just did a comparison between my new SSD and my HDD.
> 
> Not a spectacular difference, the ssd is capable of ~500MB/s read & ~400MB/s writes according to reviews.
> 
> Which PCI-E SATA 3/SAS controller card do you guys reccommend? (Under $50)


New? I'd say one of these ...

http://www.startech.com/Cards-Adapters/HDD-Controllers/SATA-Cards/2-Port-PCI-Express-SATA-6-Gbps-Controller-Card~PEXSAT32


----------



## RS11

Hi all,

I have been reading through the posts and have finally decided to jump onto the X5670 bandwagon. It would be great to get your advice on my setup..

Motherboard: Gigabyte EX58-UD5 rev.1 - will I have problems with this motherboard? It's presently running an i7 920 D0 @3.8Ghz
Cooler: Air Noctua NH U12P SE2 - does this cooler support the xeon 5670? Would you suggest that I go for something else?

Cheers

Rixx


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS11*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have been reading through the posts and have finally decided to jump onto the X5670 bandwagon. It would be great to get your advice on my setup..
> 
> Motherboard: Gigabyte EX58-UD5 rev.1 - will I have problems with this motherboard? It's presently running an i7 920 D0 @3.8Ghz
> Cooler: Air Noctua NH U12P SE2 - does this cooler support the xeon 5670? Would you suggest that I go for something else?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rixx


I upgraded about a month ago, haven't looked back. It's been a real learning experience.

I think the x5670 will work with your motherboard, few hits in here indicate that there are others out there doing the same thing.

The x5670 will probably run cooler than your i7 920, I would expect an equal overclock. It will also need less voltage. Therefore, I think your cooler will be fine.

Good luck.


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS11*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have been reading through the posts and have finally decided to jump onto the X5670 bandwagon. It would be great to get your advice on my setup..
> 
> Motherboard: Gigabyte EX58-UD5 rev.1 - will I have problems with this motherboard? It's presently running an i7 920 D0 @3.8Ghz
> Cooler: Air Noctua NH U12P SE2 - does this cooler support the xeon 5670? Would you suggest that I go for something else?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rixx


I have the same setup. Works like a charm, just make sure you're running the latest BIOS before you swap chips.

Coolers are made to be compatible with a socket, not a specific chip. If it works with one chip, putting in a different chip won't change compatibility.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i had to switch my settings from 210x21 to 200x22 cpu ran fine but i would get what seemed like hardrive slow downs figured maybe to much for the ioh lowering it seemed to fixed the problem it worked fine just was slow to load stuff sometimes not all the time.

Hmm problem still here looks like maybe i got a hd going bad.


----------



## spdaimon

Well, it seems like my X5650 died. Won't POST anymore, but when I swap in a i7-920, mobo works just fine. Thinking going with a X5675 as a replacement or maybe the W3690? I have a new NH-D14 if my Antec 920 isn't up to the task. Had my X5650 at stock settings to keep the heat down while I ran the Pentathlon, so not sure what happened.


----------



## Trondster

Curses - seems I'll need a USB 3.0 card, then...
https://www.oculus.com/blog/powering-the-rift/
Quote:


> Taking all of this into account, our recommended hardware specification is designed to help developers tackle these challenges and ship great content to all Rift users. This is the hardware that we recommend for the full Rift experience:
> 
> NVIDIA GTX 970 / AMD 290 equivalent or greater
> Intel i5-4590 equivalent or greater
> 8GB+ RAM
> (..)
> 
> Apart from the recommended spec, the Rift will require:
> 
> Windows 7 SP1 or newer
> *2x USB 3.0 ports*
> HDMI 1.3 video output supporting a 297MHz clock via a direct output architecture


The recommended hardware spec is fine, but I'll need those USB 3.0 ports.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

There's X58 boards without USB 3.0? You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Trondster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> There's X58 boards without USB 3.0? You learn something new everyday.


6GB/s SATA and USB 3.0 was added on several later X58 boards, but not all have them - my ICH10R south bridge has neither..


----------



## Dotachin

Thing is, those marvell ports run poorly when we increase our bclk so much








Hopefully it'll still be enough.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I honestly don't know how my USB 3.0 or SATA III ports perform at stock clocks compared to my current overclock. All I know is they're fast enough for me.


----------



## ambientblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> funny these old x58s rival even the newest tech.


No they don't lol, the IPC of new CPUs is way better. Real-world performance is improved by this.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ambientblue*
> 
> No they don't lol, the IPC of new CPUs is way better. Real-world performance is improved by this.


Based on my testing and benchmarks the X58 is less than 10% slower than the X79 sidegrade. I haven't paid much attention to X99 as I should. I'm not worried about upgrading just yet. I ran a crap load of test and compared them using HWBOT stats. The IPC has been getting better as expected with the latest tech. Slowly increasing, but better than nothing. My X58 machine could rival newer tech and even beat some of them in a few test. When it comes to gaming, with the correct setup you can rival newer platforms on the X58. The only thing I'm looking forward to know is a pair of new GPUs. My GTX 670 SLI have been awesome thus far.

As far as real world applications goes.....I'm having no issues running anything at the moment. I've been running 4Ghz lately and enjoying the low-power usage. Only cost me about 15 to 17 cents a day the last time I checked.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The only time my system has felt inadequate since dropping in my Xeon was when I removed half my RAM to see how far I could overclock three sticks. I was able to hit 2050MHz with 8-9-8-22 1T timings, but my system was noticeably choppier. I swallowed my pride and went back down to 1800MHz with 7-8-7-20 1T timings with 12GB. As much as I'd like to swap out my RAM for a 3x4GB kit, I know my next system won't have DDR3 memory so there's no point in making the swap. If 7th or 8th generation Core mainstream systems aren't enough of an upgrade, I may look for secondhand X99 parts since they'll be relevant for probably another decade.


----------



## ambientblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Based on my testing and benchmarks the X58 is less than 10% slower than the X79 sidegrade. I haven't paid much attention to X99 as I should. I'm not worried about upgrading just yet. I ran a crap load of test and compared them using HWBOT stats. The IPC has been getting better as expected with the latest tech. Slowly increasing, but better than nothing. My X58 machine could rival newer tech and even beat some of them in a few test. When it comes to gaming, with the correct setup you can rival newer platforms on the X58. The only thing I'm looking forward to know is a pair of new GPUs. My GTX 670 SLI have been awesome thus far.
> 
> As far as real world applications goes.....I'm having no issues running anything at the moment. I've been running 4Ghz lately and enjoying the low-power usage. Only cost me about 15 to 17 cents a day the last time I checked.


Hey, X79 is much better than 10% better in most cases.

My rig, two builds ago actually, was X58.. it wasnt with an unlocked CPU tho so it was clocked lower but going from that to Z77 was actually nice. X58 is still pretty good but doesn't come close to "rival" the latest. It _is_ like 6 years old now or something


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ambientblue*
> 
> Hey, X79 is much better than 10% better in most cases.


I disagree. In some cases X58 beat X79 believe it not. I was surprised myself. In other cases the performance is less than 1% depending on the test. I know what I'm doing when I overclock and I try to get the most out of my PC without "breaking" it or pumping to much voltage into specific components.The X79 had much higher clocked RAM and I was running 1600Mhz - 1675Mhz depending on my CPU speed and benchmark. I compared the X58 vs X79 clock for clock. The clock speed was pretty much 4.8Ghz. I got a lot of hate on the HWBOT website from people complaining about my score from time to time.

The X58 is still a contender period. Results don't lie, especially when I'm running more than 10-15+ benchmarks, including gaming benchmarks. The average performance of spending approx. $1200-$2000 would have been around 9% if I would had built my X79 that I was planning. Plus I would had to have been able to hit 4.8Ghz. I use my PC for a lot of things that includes: gaming, streaming. recording streams while streaming, high-end music programs and banks, down mixing, rendering HQ audio video editing, video rendering and\or compression, programming, game development and regular use like browsing the web and word processing etc. Usually I'm doing a lot of task at the same time.
Quote:


> My rig, two builds ago actually, was X58.. it wasnt with an unlocked CPU tho so it was clocked lower but going from that to Z77 was actually nice. X58 is still pretty good but doesn't come close to "rival" the latest. It is like 6 years old now or something


Exactly. That's the amazing part. It did actually rival newer tech 6 now nearly 7 years after it's released. That shows you how money has been saved by X58 users and how Intel marketing gets plenty of people to upgrade every other year. I never felt the need to upgrade since my platform has been able to perform. The only thing I need want now is a $50 SATA III PCI-E card that will run x4. I'm sure gaming will still be fine. RAID 0 running SATA II has been perfectly fine for all of my task including data backup.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ambientblue*
> 
> Hey, X79 is much better than 10% better in most cases.
> 
> My rig, two builds ago actually, was X58.. it wasnt with an unlocked CPU tho so it was clocked lower but going from that to Z77 was actually nice. X58 is still pretty good but doesn't come close to "rival" the latest. It _is_ like 6 years old now or something


It sounds like you went from on quad core to another quad core so you probably didn't upgrade much, if at all. I was considering ditching my i7-930 X58 setup for an i7-4790K Z97 setup before finding Kana-Maru's review. The swap from the i7-930 might have been worth it, but grabbing a Xeon made more financial sense. Now I won't have to upgrade for another two or three generations (at least) unless PCI-e 2.0 becomes a bottleneck between now and then. I personally don't see this happening.

With that said, a Xeon X58 system isn't the best option for everyone. I would not advise anyone starting from scratch to scrounge up the parts. You'd be better off going Z97 or X99.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I've seen some people dropping to X58 because of the much cheaper prices.The other reason is that they could hit 4Ghz -4.4Ghz rather easily for the most part. Now that the Xeons are widely known the prices aren't any better. People started to price gouge on a lot of X58 MBs & X58+RAM combos. My review was mostly targeting users that were still using the X58 platform or had one available. I wouldn't advise anyone post X58 or started a new Rig to start with X58 either. It's not the worst choice, but far from the best choice if you want a new rig. Personally I'm still loving the age old platform. I'm personally waiting for Skylake-E, but even that seems like it might be awhile. The price per performance will matter as well when it's time for me to upgrade.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I just don't trust buying a secondhand X58 board unless it's through a forum. If an X58 user is bundling their board, processor and RAM, it's probably not a bad buy. The platform is certainly capable and will be for another five years.


----------



## Bad Bimr

Been running it at my X5675 at 4.15 GHZ (25X166) and memory at 1660. Pretty stable with an occasional blue screen (need a bit more vcore as ambient temps are getting hotter with the warmer weather). My CPU temps are pretty bad. When running prime 2 f the cores (1 & 3) are off the chart (95+ degrees). Removed HS and applied a better thermal compound and reseated. Temps actually got worse by a degree or 2. Noticed a small nick on the metal heat spreader. Could this cause the crazy temps. Would filling/sanding the heat spreader help. I am half tempted to delid he CPU and see if that helps. Any of you have similar problems?


----------



## cb750rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I've seen some people dropping to X58 because of the much cheaper prices.The other reason is that they could hit 4Ghz -4.4Ghz rather easily for the most part. Now that the Xeons are widely known the prices aren't any better. People started to price gouge on a lot of X58 MBs & X58+RAM combos. My review was mostly targeting users that were still using the X58 platform or had one available. I wouldn't advise anyone post X58 or started a new Rig to start with X58 either. It's not the worst choice, but far from the best choice if you want a new rig. Personally I'm still loving the age old platform. I'm personally waiting for Skylake-E, but even that seems like it might be awhile. The price per performance will matter as well when it's time for me to upgrade.


In the last 12 months I have gone from amd phenom II x6 @4ghz to a sandy bridge [email protected] back "down" to this x5660k @4.3ghz.

The intel chips definitely feel snappier than the phenom but tbh I can't really tell the difference between the sandy bridge and the Xeon.

Overclocked my x5660 runs handbrake, devede and convertx like a champ (better than the [email protected]) which is good because I use them a lot. Gaming and other stuff I see no difference between this and the sandy bridge setup.

I was fortunate with the sandy setup as the cpu socket had a few bent pins so I got it dirt cheap and managed to sort them. After testing for a month all was good and I made £100 out of the deal.

I would have gone back to an AMD setup until I saw this thread so thanks Kana








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I just don't trust buying a secondhand X58 board unless it's through a forum. If an X58 user is bundling their board, processor and RAM, it's probably not a bad buy. The platform is certainly capable and will be for another five years.


Yup it's a gamble. I have both an ex58-ud3r which I have tested fully and it's rock solid with my xeon and a ex58-ud5 which I am testing at the moment. Unfortunately the ud5 is not as solid at the same clocks (getting random reboots when browisng and some weird usb issues with ext hard drives although stress testing passes with flying colors) so the used market can be a bit hit or miss. But both boards were comparatively cheap.

When you consider you can pick up a xeon hex core with hyper threading and x58 board for the cost of a haswell 4770k alone and in some productivity apps it competes with stock devils canyon chips which is really quite a feat when you look at the timeline it has to be the best used buy out there.

For me though the xeon x58 combo has proved to be great on a budget and I think that is the key here.....

Thanks to you all as this has been a great ride for me so far.


----------



## cb750rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bad Bimr*
> 
> Been running it at my X5675 at 4.15 GHZ (25X166) and memory at 1660. Pretty stable with an occasional blue screen (need a bit more vcore as ambient temps are getting hotter with the warmer weather). My CPU temps are pretty bad. When running prime 2 f the cores (1 & 3) are off the chart (95+ degrees). Removed HS and applied a better thermal compound and reseated. Temps actually got worse by a degree or 2. Noticed a small nick on the metal heat spreader. Could this cause the crazy temps. Would filling/sanding the heat spreader help. I am half tempted to delid he CPU and see if that helps. Any of you have similar problems?


95+ degrees is way too hot dude. You need to dial that back somehow. What are your specs let us have a look at your board, ram and voltages from your bios.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bad Bimr*
> 
> Been running it at my X5675 at 4.15 GHZ (25X166) and memory at 1660. Pretty stable with an occasional blue screen (need a bit more vcore as ambient temps are getting hotter with the warmer weather). My CPU temps are pretty bad. When running prime 2 f the cores (1 & 3) are off the chart (95+ degrees). Removed HS and applied a better thermal compound and reseated. Temps actually got worse by a degree or 2. Noticed a small nick on the metal heat spreader. Could this cause the crazy temps. Would filling/sanding the heat spreader help. I am half tempted to delid he CPU and see if that helps. Any of you have similar problems?


Sounds like you may have a defective CPU. The heat should be nowhere near 95. Even with an air cooler. The CPU has damage and that's enough to make me get another. What Vcore settings are you running? What CPU cooler are you using? Even on a hot day I keep my ambient temps cool.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cb750rob*
> 
> In the last 12 months I have gone from amd phenom II x6 @4ghz to a sandy bridge [email protected] back "down" to this x5660k @4.3ghz.
> 
> The intel chips definitely feel snappier than the phenom but tbh I can't really tell the difference between the sandy bridge and the Xeon.
> 
> Gaming and other stuff I see no difference between this and the sandy bridge setup.


Of course you won't see any difference in gaming between the X5660\Xeon and the i7-2600K. The I7-2600K eliminates the northbridge complete and have the PCI lanes connected directly to the CPU. The X58 doesn't use the newer architecture found in Gen 2 and up. If you come from a i7-9xx 1st Gen X58 Quad Core you will see a big difference in gaming. At least I did. I went from a horrible microstuttery - ***ps - what's happening 1080p Crysis 3 24fps - 35fps. Frametimes were horrible! With the Xeon the I receive a constant and very respectable 53fps Average, 136fps Max and 19ms Frame Time. The experience was much more enjoyable. Newer architectures didn't have this problem. The X58 takes care of everything on the platform including PCI lanes. So the fact that you see no difference in gaming is great









Quote:


> I would have gone back to an AMD setup until I saw this thread so thanks Kana










No problem at all man. I'm glad to have helped so many people across the web. I plan to continue posting updated gaming info. Batman:AK is on my radar. I guess I could get The Witcher III, but these games aren't cheap. $59.99 a pop makes it hard for me to test all of the games.


----------



## ambientblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I disagree. In some cases X58 beat X79 believe it not. I was surprised myself. In other cases the performance is less than 1% depending on the test. I know what I'm doing when I overclock and I try to get the most out of my PC without "breaking" it or pumping to much voltage into specific components.The X79 had much higher clocked RAM and I was running 1600Mhz - 1675Mhz depending on my CPU speed and benchmark. I compared the X58 vs X79 clock for clock. The clock speed was pretty much 4.8Ghz. I got a lot of hate on the HWBOT website from people complaining about my score from time to time.
> 
> The X58 is still a contender period. Results don't lie, especially when I'm running more than 10-15+ benchmarks, including gaming benchmarks. The average performance of spending approx. $1200-$2000 would have been around 9% if I would had built my X79 that I was planning. Plus I would had to have been able to hit 4.8Ghz. I use my PC for a lot of things that includes: gaming, streaming. recording streams while streaming, high-end music programs and banks, down mixing, rendering HQ audio video editing, video rendering and\or compression, programming, game development and regular use like browsing the web and word processing etc. Usually I'm doing a lot of task at the same time.
> Exactly. That's the amazing part. It did actually rival newer tech 6 now nearly 7 years after it's released. That shows you how money has been saved by X58 users and how Intel marketing gets plenty of people to upgrade every other year. I never felt the need to upgrade since my platform has been able to perform. The only thing I need want now is a $50 SATA III PCI-E card that will run x4. I'm sure gaming will still be fine. RAID 0 running SATA II has been perfectly fine for all of my task including data backup.


No. Sorry but the CPU isnt as good. Its still a viable option but its not even as good as x79. Believe what you want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> It sounds like you went from on quad core to another quad core so you probably didn't upgrade much, if at all. I was considering ditching my i7-930 X58 setup for an i7-4790K Z97 setup before finding Kana-Maru's review. The swap from the i7-930 might have been worth it, but grabbing a Xeon made more financial sense. Now I won't have to upgrade for another two or three generations (at least) unless PCI-e 2.0 becomes a bottleneck between now and then. I personally don't see this happening.
> 
> With that said, a Xeon X58 system isn't the best option for everyone. I would not advise anyone starting from scratch to scrounge up the parts. You'd be better off going Z97 or X99.


Went from hex to quad and still saw much improvement. Newer generations are always better... at least a little bit.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I highly doubt you saw "much improvement" going from a hexacore to a quad core, even if there was a slight improvement in IPC.


----------



## ambientblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I highly doubt you saw "much improvement" going from a hexacore to a quad core, even if there was a slight improvement in IPC.


Hex 32nm Westmere sorta like 1.5 gen i7 to quad 22nm Ivy Bridge 3rd gen i7. That's two generations equal to something like 30% IPC gain im not exactly sure. Still i saw big improvements in most cases. Im not saying x58 is bad its just not the best anymore.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ambientblue*
> 
> Hex 32nm Westmere sorta like 1.5 gen i7 to quad 22nm Ivy Bridge 3rd gen i7. That's two generations equal to something like 30% IPC gain im not exactly sure. Still i saw big improvements in most cases. Im not saying x58 is bad its just not the best anymore.


Who said it was the best?


----------



## cb750rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Who said it was the best?


Lol. Chess I think Ambient is kind of missing the point of this thread which was to point out that with the recent availablity of cheap xeon hex cores on the market that the x58 platform is still a durable contender in 2015. Whether you are just upgrading your old x58 setup or buying a used setup like I did.

Of course new tech is faster - what would be the point otherwise.

If we compare my build to his for an example:

CB750robs rig:
x5660 £70
ex58-ud5 £60
Ram £70
Total £200

Ambientblue's rig:

i7 5820K £305 (scan)
MSI X99S SLI Krait Edition £189.99 (ebuyer)
G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 2x4GB £70 (approx value as cant find 2x4gb so have halved price of 16gb kit)
Total £564.99

Some benchmarks using cpc's benchmarking suite:

My Rig:

Image editing: 1573 pts
Video Encoding: 3932 pts
Multitasking: 1518 pts
Overall score: 2341 pts



Results from bit-techs review of the i7-5820k (http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2014/09/03/intel-core-i7-5930k-and-core-i7-5820k-revie/5):
Overclocked to 4.3ghz:

Image Editing: 2181 pts
Video encoding: 4849 pts
Multitasking: 1789 pts
Overall: 2939 pts

Ambients setup has cost more than two and a half times more than mine so of course I would expect it to be better. It also has more modern features and support for new instruction sets but is it two and a half times better than mine.......?

BTW no disrespect is meant here. But I have a warm fuzzy feeling


----------



## markjelof

Welcome guys, im setting my new build and im seeking for the best price/performance and i found that xeon 5650 is pretty good and i can get him really cheap even with guaranty but there arent much motherboards avaliable so i wanted to ask, will msi x58 platinum or intel dx58so support this one ? sorry for englando


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markjelof*
> 
> Welcome guys, im setting my new build and im seeking for the best price/performance and i found that xeon 5650 is pretty good and i can get him really cheap even with guaranty but there arent much motherboards avaliable so i wanted to ask, will msi x58 platinum or intel dx58so support this one ? sorry for englando


The MSI X58 Platinum should work with the X5650 from what I've read, I don't know if the intel dx58so would work but those boards generally suck so I wouldn't even consider it.
GL


----------



## Bradford1040

OKAY! I was happy lol, I took off all the power plugs and plugged them back in and my OC'ing is back, no more shutting off


----------



## Hazardz

I have a side question here for you all since everyone here owns an X58 setup. Anyone here get BSOD with an R9 290 or R9 290X?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1478456/bluescreen-error-0xa0000001-with-amd-290x

I just found that other thread. It has happened 6 times in the past 5 weeks while playing Archeage. I'm going to try a couple of the fixes mentioned there but it's so intermittent that it could take weeks just to test each change. The motherboard it's on is the Gigabyte X58A-UD5 Rev 1.0 with the F7 BIOS. Anyone here have the same issue?


----------



## Bradford1040

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4873989

Physics Score 15555 OMG, I so forgot how good this chip is at 4.6


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> I have a side question here for you all since everyone here owns an X58 setup. Anyone here get BSOD with an R9 290 or R9 290X?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1478456/bluescreen-error-0xa0000001-with-amd-290x
> 
> I just found that other thread. It has happened 6 times in the past 5 weeks while playing Archeage. I'm going to try a couple of the fixes mentioned there but it's so intermittent that it could take weeks just to test each change. The motherboard it's on is the Gigabyte X58A-UD5 Rev 1.0 with the F7 BIOS. Anyone here have the same issue?


Hi there

I've R9 290 Tri-X OC and I don't have any issue,I've used MSI Afterburner.but after I've go few issues I'm using now Sapphire Trixx with which I don't have any issues.My PC is 24/7 turned on and I do heavily use for GPU rendering and I don't have any issues with the BSOD which can be related to GPU

Not sure I do have installed only older drivers or drivers which has come with my GPU as with newer drivers I do have few issues in some 3D SW

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## ambientblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cb750rob*
> 
> Lol. Chess I think Ambient is kind of missing the point of this thread which was to point out that with the recent availablity of cheap xeon hex cores on the market that the x58 platform is still a durable contender in 2015. Whether you are just upgrading your old x58 setup or buying a used setup like I did.
> 
> Of course new tech is faster - what would be the point otherwise.
> 
> If we compare my build to his for an example:
> 
> CB750robs rig:
> x5660 £70
> ex58-ud5 £60
> Ram £70
> Total £200
> 
> Ambientblue's rig:
> 
> i7 5820K £305 (scan)
> MSI X99S SLI Krait Edition £189.99 (ebuyer)
> G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 2x4GB £70 (approx value as cant find 2x4gb so have halved price of 16gb kit)
> Total £564.99
> 
> Some benchmarks using cpc's benchmarking suite:
> 
> My Rig:
> 
> Image editing: 1573 pts
> Video Encoding: 3932 pts
> Multitasking: 1518 pts
> Overall score: 2341 pts
> 
> 
> 
> Results from bit-techs review of the i7-5820k (http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2014/09/03/intel-core-i7-5930k-and-core-i7-5820k-revie/5):
> Overclocked to 4.3ghz:
> 
> Image Editing: 2181 pts
> Video encoding: 4849 pts
> Multitasking: 1789 pts
> Overall: 2939 pts
> 
> Ambients setup has cost more than two and a half times more than mine so of course I would expect it to be better. It also has more modern features and support for new instruction sets but is it two and a half times better than mine.......?
> 
> BTW no disrespect is meant here. But I have a warm fuzzy feeling


Missing the point? Need I POINT out that this conversation started because some guy said x58 rivals the latest tech. I simply brought it back down to earth by saying thats not true but yes X58 is still a great platform. Thats all that really needed to be said imo


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ambientblue*
> 
> No. Sorry but the CPU isnt as good. Its still a viable option but its not even as good as x79. Believe what you want.


Yeah whatever buddy. You can talk that mess to other users here, but I've actually benchmarked it myself. I took a lot of time out to compare X58 to X79 clock for clock. It was less than 10% total. Other times less than 1%. You can deny it all you want, but I have proof of every score I've have and I've compared my CPU clock for clock against X79. Some X79 users complained because they didn't think X58 could compare lol.

I ran these test last Summer I believe. You can view my results here:

http://postimg.org/image/8zza822kl/
or
http://s10.postimg.org/6vex6z0xz/Kana_Maru_HWBOT_comparison_6_9_14.jpg

I also have other results in my entire review. Not just what is one overclock.net. Clock for Clock X58 users don't need to upgrade unless they want to. I ran a ton of benchmarks and the results were very good. Especially at 1600Mhz CAS 8.

Edit:

Here is the proof of my HWBOT scores. Here is a screenshot I took last year some time:

http://s26.postimg.org/4tqgx8obt/776273e4_155kjh1.jpg


----------



## ambientblue

Again, X58 is great still. lol


----------



## kckyle

it really depends on which ivybridge, if its 3930k thn yeah clock for clock the 3930 is gonna be a tad better, but not by much, but a 3930k is still 400-500 bucks used, while my 5675 was 180 (now you can get it for 120)


----------



## Bradford1040

Yeah! lol What they said! lol

Just had to sound like a jerk sorry! One of those moment things


----------



## xxpenguinxx

You should really be comparing CPUs based on power draw or heat output, and even then you should focus on single threaded performance. We know 6 is more than 4, we don't need benchmarks to prove that, most of us at least


----------



## kckyle

well the thing is even if its single core, x58 single core performance is fast enough, there is no application that i run on my friend's haswell that sits besides my x58 that i saw a significant slow down on my x58, not to mention with dx12 hits, multi core is gonna be a huge advantage. .


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I wouldn't say quad cores will be at a "huge" disadvantage with DX12. Those processors will still benefit quite a bit.


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I've R9 290 Tri-X OC and I don't have any issue,I've used MSI Afterburner.but after I've go few issues I'm using now Sapphire Trixx with which I don't have any issues.My PC is 24/7 turned on and I do heavily use for GPU rendering and I don't have any issues with the BSOD which can be related to GPU
> 
> Not sure I do have installed only older drivers or drivers which has come with my GPU as with newer drivers I do have few issues in some 3D SW
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Thanks for the response. Seems to be a strange issue that doesn't happen to everyone with an X58 and R9 290(X) combo. I was thinking last night that I have used 2 different Powercolor R9 290 Turbo Duo cards and the reference PCB, LF R29F, is the one I have the issue with and the non-reference cut down TUL PCB, LF R29F*A* did not have that issue though it's dead now and in the process of RMA.

I guess I'll have to poke around and tried different potential solutions for now.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> You should really be comparing CPUs based on power draw or heat output, and even then you should focus on single threaded performance. We know 6 is more than 4, we don't need benchmarks to prove that, most of us at least


Are you talking to me? If so, I compared my 6 core processor against several different X79 6 core processors. There is no 4 \ Quad cores here:

http://postimg.org/image/8zza822kl/
or
http://s10.postimg.org/6vex6z0xz/Kana_Maru_HWBOT_comparison_6_9_14.jpg

Only hexa-core processors. The power draw is awesome as well. My X5660 hexa core performance was roughly 10% slower than the 6 core - more expensive side grade.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I was talking to you. For some odd reason I was thinking of the z87/97 and such when you said x79. Looking at those results, performance is quite close in some cases, and for the ones that are not, the RAM speed probably has a lot to do with it.

I'm wondering what the difference is between them and the x99 platform, power to performance wise. 5 years from now we'll probably be switching to that platform.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I was talking to you. For some odd reason I was thinking of the z87/97 and such when you said x79. Looking at those results, performance is quite close in some cases, and for the ones that are not, the RAM speed probably has a lot to do with it.
> 
> I'm wondering what the difference is between them and the x99 platform, power to performance wise. 5 years from now we'll probably be switching to that platform.


Oh ok I was wondering what was going on. Hexa vs Hexa when it comes to X58-X79 in those test. The RAM does have "some thing" to do with the scores\results, but that's not the only thing holding us back. Instead of revising the X58 and lifting the limitations on the X58, Intel simply removed those limitations and released X79. They knew people would pay tons of cash for the 5%-15% increases. Even with DDR3-1600Mhz - 1675Mhz the X58 still packs a nice punch when compared to X79 according to performance based on the benchmarks.

5 years from now I'm sure X79 will still be great. I plan on skipping right past X79 and possibly X99 [depends on Skylake-E]. The prices will stay high and I don't trust second hand CPUs, MBs and RAM from overclockers. X79 doesn't do enough justice to make me leave or upgrade the X58 platform.

I do plan to stay with the Sabertooth brand though. My Sabertooth has taken a beating and the 5 year warranty is no joke either. Everything still works perfectly. This year has been much different than last year. I'm not running a ton of benchmarks anymore and treating the CPU and MB correctly now.

*Edit:*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ambientblue*
> 
> No. Sorry but the CPU isnt as good. Its still a viable option but its not even as good as x79. Believe what you want.


Results don't lie.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ambientblue*
> 
> Again, X58 is great still. lol


Yeah. That's what I thought. Coming within 9.77% clock for clock of X79 Extreme Edition Hexa Cores is great coming from a nearly 7 year old platform. It really shows Intel marketing gimmicks as well.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I love Sabertooth, too. I came from a P5E crossflashed with a Rampage Formula BIOS and the difference in quality was night and day.


----------



## Xp0c

I just bought a x5670 on ebay for 145 Canadian, including shipping. I'll swap out my 6gb kit of ram for 12gb, and be good to go until something worth while comes out.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> Thanks for the response. Seems to be a strange issue that doesn't happen to everyone with an X58 and R9 290(X) combo. I was thinking last night that I have used 2 different Powercolor R9 290 Turbo Duo cards and the reference PCB, LF R29F, is the one I have the issue with and the non-reference cut down TUL PCB, LF R29F*A* did not have that issue though it's dead now and in the process of RMA.
> 
> I guess I'll have to poke around and tried different potential solutions for now.


Hi there

What I only know about the R9 290 on X58,on some this card does cause issues and on my Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC I didn't have any BSOD which can be pointed to GPU.My card is running always OC with those settings:

GPU Clock: 1150MHz
Memory Clock: 1500MHz
VDDC Offset: 156

But I know I can't boot PC with R9 290 when is in PCI-E slot closest to CPU socket(1st PCI-E slot),this does happen only with R9,tried older GTX560Ti and tried few other cards and only on this card I do have issue,I will be testing too CF when times allows and when my friend will be willing borrow me his card

I do tried to run later drivers,but due the few issues in some 3D apps I've reverted to first driver which has been available over on R9 series,can you try install drivers which has come with yours R9 290 and try again ?

Hope this helps and good luck there

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> What I only know about the R9 290 on X58,on some this card does cause issues and on my Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC I didn't have any BSOD which can be pointed to GPU.My card is running always OC with those settings:
> 
> GPU Clock: 1150MHz
> Memory Clock: 1500MHz
> VDDC Offset: 156
> 
> But I know I can't boot PC with R9 290 when is in PCI-E slot closest to CPU socket(1st PCI-E slot),this does happen only with R9,tried older GTX560Ti and tried few other cards and only on this card I do have issue,I will be testing too CF when times allows and when my friend will be willing borrow me his card
> 
> I do tried to run later drivers,but due the few issues in some 3D apps I've reverted to first driver which has been available over on R9 series,can you try install drivers which has come with yours R9 290 and try again ?
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck there
> 
> Thanks,Jura


I got the Powercolor R9 290 TD in January and tested all the 14.x drivers but had to revert back to the 13.12 one because the newer ones would minimize all my windows whenever I turned off my XBR-55HX950 but the 13.12 didn't have that issue. That was a driver issue that did the same thing on my R9 270 as well.

I've only been running the GPU at the factory OC of 975MHz core and 1250MHz memory. I guess I'll just be messing around with one good one I still have until my other one comes back from RMA (UPS literally picked it up 10 minutes ago) and maybe play musical GPU between all 3 of my X58 mobos.









Again, thanks for your input.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I was talking to you. For some odd reason I was thinking of the z87/97 and such when you said x79. Looking at those results, performance is quite close in some cases, and for the ones that are not, the RAM speed probably has a lot to do with it.
> 
> I'm wondering what the difference is between them and the x99 platform, power to performance wise. 5 years from now we'll probably be switching to that platform.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok I was wondering what was going on. Hexa vs Hexa when it comes to X58-X79 in those test. The RAM does have "some thing" to do with the scores\results, but that's not the only thing holding us back. Instead of revising the X58 and lifting the limitations on the X58, Intel simply removed those limitations and released X79. They knew people would pay tons of cash for the 5%-15% increases. Even with DDR3-1600Mhz - 1675Mhz the X58 still packs a nice punch when compared to X79 according to performance based on the benchmarks.
> 
> 5 years from now I'm sure X79 will still be great. I plan on skipping right past X79 and possibly X99 [depends on Skylake-E]. The prices will stay high and I don't trust second hand CPUs, MBs and RAM from overclockers. X79 doesn't do enough justice to make me leave or upgrade the X58 platform.
> 
> I do plan to stay with the Sabertooth brand though. My Sabertooth has taken a beating and the 5 year warranty is no joke either. Everything still works perfectly. This year has been much different than last year. I'm not running a ton of benchmarks anymore and treating the CPU and MB correctly now.
> 
> *Edit:*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ambientblue*
> 
> No. Sorry but the CPU isnt as good. Its still a viable option but its not even as good as x79. Believe what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Results don't lie.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ambientblue*
> 
> Again, X58 is great still. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. That's what I thought. Coming within 9.77% clock for clock of X79 Extreme Edition Hexa Cores is great coming from a nearly 7 year old platform. It really shows Intel marketing gimmicks as well.
Click to expand...

Are you running yours 4.8 24/7? I was thinking about it, I got mine really stable at 4.6, but 4.8 would be a bit of a jump in a few games


----------



## Dotachin

I always regretted that my 16x slots weren't gapped, but man... if that 390x pic is true... and if this platform can run a 390x cross on pcie 2.0... then this pc might even last me a full decade...


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Are you running yours 4.8 24/7? I was thinking about it, I got mine really stable at 4.6, but 4.8 would be a bit of a jump in a few games


I "can" run 4.8Ghz 24/7 if I really wanted to with Vdroop enabled [LLC disabled]. However, I usually only run 4.8Ghz for benchmarking\gaming benchmarks etc. since the required vCore goes beyond Intels recommended specs for the CPU. I feel a lot safer with 4.6Ghz 24/7, but I only run 4Ghz 21/7 now.

4Ghz has been great for everything so far including gaming. I can stream 60fps 1080p while recording with no issues at all. I can play at 1440p, 1600p and 21:9 Ultra Wide HD or higher All of the programs I use are snappy and gets the job done. Low voltage which is usually only running 0.992v and maxes out at only 1.208v, but it usually never hits 1.208v unless I'm running a benchmarking program like IntelBurnTest v2.54 or Prime95. IntelBurnTest give me a little over 80GFLOPS as well. Low temps even on the warmest days. Plus my electric bills are only getting lower and lower.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Are you running yours 4.8 24/7? I was thinking about it, I got mine really stable at 4.6, but 4.8 would be a bit of a jump in a few games
> 
> 
> 
> I "can" run 4.8Ghz 24/7 if I really wanted to with Vdroop enabled [LLC disabled]. However, I usually only run 4.8Ghz for benchmarking\gaming benchmarks etc. since the required vCore goes beyond Intels recommended specs for the CPU. I feel a lot safer with 4.6Ghz 24/7, but I only run 4Ghz 21/7 now.
> 
> 4Ghz has been great for everything so far including gaming. I can stream 60fps 1080p while recording with no issues at all. I can play at 1440p, 1600p and 21:9 Ultra Wide HD or higher All of the programs I use are snappy and gets the job done. Low voltage which is usually only running 0.992v and maxes out at only 1.208v, but it usually never hits 1.208v unless I'm running a benchmarking program like IntelBurnTest v2.54 or Prime95. IntelBurnTest give me a little over 80GFLOPS as well. Low temps even on the warmest days. Plus my electric bills are only getting lower and lower.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I was wondering, kind of itching to push it a little more, but I won't. I have pretty low temps for the volts I hiked it up to, over did it a tad







I just wanted to set it the highest I felt comfortable with to reach 4.62 again after coming off of linux for a year!


----------



## Kana-Maru

No problem man. 4.6Ghz is overkill for just about everything. Great for benchmarking and gaming I suppose. 4Ghz is more than enough for sure. I'm just trying to keep everything running smoothly for another year. Well maybe 2 years depending on the prices.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> No problem man. 4.6Ghz is overkill for just about everything. Great for benchmarking and gaming I suppose. 4Ghz is more than enough for sure. I'm just trying to keep everything running smoothly for another year. Well maybe 2 years depending on the prices.


Oh I know it is overkill, but it and I do a lot of jumping around, gaming and benching! These cpu's are expected to last like 20 years or something as per intel, I seen (while it is luck of the draw) intel say even oc'ed to it's max it should last 10 years easy


----------



## ambientblue

Kana-Maru, I know x58 is like 7 years old now but x79 is also old, approaching 4 years. X58 to x79 was never going to be a big jump but the IPC helps with gaming and new instructions help certain tasks a ton.

You don't gotta get all defensive heh


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't think anyone is saying X79 is worse than X58. What we're saying is the difference isn't as much, at least with these Xeons. I'm sure the gap widens when you make comparisons with the i7-9*0 quads.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ambientblue*
> 
> Kana-Maru, I know x58 is like 7 years old now but x79 is also old, approaching 4 years. X58 to x79 was never going to be a big jump but the IPC helps with gaming and new instructions help certain tasks a ton.
> 
> You don't gotta get all defensive heh


You comments came off as arrogant to me. I'm sorry, but I was just proving a point. 7 years is still older. Also X79 still had CPUs releasing in 2013. I performed my test in 2014 which was relevant. I was ready to spend $2,000 X79+6 core+MB+new GPUs. Thank goodness I pulled the trigger on my Xeon.

The newer IPC does help, but everything I'm running is much faster. With 3 separate RAID 0 configurations (2SSD, 2HDD, 2HDD) I'm moving and passing data quickly. As far as gaming goes my GPUs matched all of the X79 gaming benchmarks running dual GTX 670s. The results were the same. So for me at least I saw NO difference in performance so we can take IPC out of that category. Whenever I decide to upgrade my GPU I'll compare the results to X79\X99. I believe that PCI-E 2.0 will be fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't think anyone is saying X79 is worse than X58. What we're saying is the difference isn't as much, at least with these Xeons. I'm sure the gap widens when you make comparisons with the i7-9*0 quads.


That is exactly what we are saying. I haven't really compared X58 quad to X79 quad, but I would've never upgraded from my quad to another quad on X79. I would never compare the quad to the Hexa core since it would win just about every benchmark. As far as X58 goes I'm seeing no reason to upgrade.


----------



## marcchep

Hey guys,
I need your opinion on a mainboard again, is the EVGA X58 SLI LE any good, for overclocking a X5670?


----------



## kckyle

after 6 years, i have bought me self a new air cooler, this is gonna be a good cooler, like, noctua d15 good


----------



## chessmyantidrug

My Nepton 140XL stopped working so well on me so I had to switch back to my TRUE, but I'm thinking about trying the Nepton again. I feel like I may have had the fans working against each other somehow. If it doesn't work, I'll look to RMA, possibly wait on the Dark Knight II SD1483. That looks like it could be the last air cooler one could ever need if it's better performing version of the 120mm variant.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcchep*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I need your opinion on a mainboard again, is the EVGA X58 SLI LE any good, for overclocking a X5670?


I think you need to solder two points together the same way I needed to on my E758 A1. It's next to the northbridge. Other than that it should work just fine.

http://cdn.overclock.net/d/d6/d6e071da_download.jpeg
http://forums.evga.com/132BLE758A1-Rev-10-Westmere-Mod-m2153248.aspx
http://forums.evga.com/Do-I-need-to-mod-my-X58-SLI-LE-Rev-10-to-accept-Xeons-m2204216.aspx


----------



## aznplayer213

Is anyone running their Xeon without c-state and speed step on a daily basis? Mines at a constant 3.6ghz on all 6 cores and didn't know if I'm pushing it to hard. The temps are pretty good with idle at 30 and load probably around 55 max.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznplayer213*
> 
> Is anyone running their Xeon without c-state and speed step on a daily basis? Mines at a constant 3.6ghz on all 6 cores and didn't know if I'm pushing it to hard. The temps are pretty good with idle at 30 and load probably around 55 max.


You're ok, not pushing them too hard at all.
I have 3 x5660 and one x5650 all at 4ghz and they run full 100% load 24/7 . They are at 1.29v and 48-54c
I am running several different BOINC projects.


----------



## bill1024

Picked up two R9-280x GPUs off Craigslist local sale for 100$ each.
Running Genfer Primegrid long units they smoke my GTX970 and GTX960
They do a work unit in 60 hours vs 112 hours or so for the GTX970
For folding at home they only do 70,000 points per day where as the GTX970 does 260,000 points a day., GTX960 does 160,000

Also picked up a x5650 for 54$ on ebay, I put that in an EVGA x58 FTW3 I picked up for 110$ shipped.
It was brand spanking new board, the guy had in his closet for a couple years. It was a white box RMA board sent to him as replacement.
Plus 4 x 4 gb Gskill 1866 Sniper for 90$.
Not bad ,new EVGA FTW3 MB, xeon x5650, two 280x for crossfire and 16gb memory, all for 450$ or so.


----------



## aznplayer213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> You're ok, not pushing them too hard at all.
> I have 3 x5660 and one x5650 all at 4ghz and they run full 100% load 24/7 . They are at 1.29v and 48-54c
> I am running several different BOINC projects.


ah thats crazy! I am looking to keep this chip for another year or two so I don't want to push it to far.


----------



## spdaimon

As long as you don't put too much voltage through it, and keep it cool, it will last a long while. As far as I know, you need to keep the voltage below 1.35 and the heat below 81C. I generally don't like to go above 70C with anything. I got my X5660 at 4.2Ghz. Its running at 68C or 83C depending on what I can find out about Tjunction / Tjunction Max settings. I'll probably try tweaking the voltage so it runs cooler.


----------



## PipJones

More tinkering with the x5675, it's been a while ...

4444Mhz, 22x202 @ 1.323v. OCCT stable

... and an SLI setup imminent.

Still life in the old dog.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznplayer213*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> You're ok, not pushing them too hard at all.
> I have 3 x5660 and one x5650 all at 4ghz and they run full 100% load 24/7 . They are at 1.29v and 48-54c
> I am running several different BOINC projects.
> 
> 
> 
> ah thats crazy! I am looking to keep this chip for another year or two so I don't want to push it to far.
Click to expand...

Crazy? lol, dude you are on OCN! Over Clock Network! I run my X5660 at 4.62 24/7, I understand the wanting to hold on to it a year or more trust me, but seriously they are tuff little chips


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Crazy? lol, dude you are on OCN! Over Clock Network! I run my X5660 at 4.62 24/7, I understand the wanting to hold on to it a year or more trust me, but seriously they are tuff little chips


Are you running that x5660 as per your sig? 1.45v? 220x21?

What other voltages you got? I feel more tinkering is on the horizon ....


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Has anyone yet tried a PCIe SSD on their x58? Wanting to see some results from the AHCI version of the Samsung SM951.


----------



## Dotachin

I'm waiting for the g.skill's one to drop into $300ish. The samsung's one is $100 cheaper but looks like slot is only x4.
http://pcpartpicker.com/part/gskill-internal-hard-drive-fmpcx8g2r4480g
http://pcpartpicker.com/part/samsung-internal-hard-drive-mzhpv512hdgl00000


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> I'm waiting for the g.skill's one to drop into $300ish. The samsung's one is $100 cheaper but looks like slot is only x4.
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/gskill-internal-hard-drive-fmpcx8g2r4480g
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/samsung-internal-hard-drive-mzhpv512hdgl00000


That Samsung one is an M.2 SSD. You'll need an M.2 PCIe adapter like this though I don't know how well they work. Some adapters are bootable and some are not I believe.

http://www.addonics.com/products/adm2px4.php

Plextor bundles their M.2 SSDs with adapters.

https://www.pugetsystems.com/parts/Hard-Drive/Plextor-M6e-512GB-M-2-x2-SSD-w-PCI-E-x4-adapter-10551


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

After reading this review, I am only really interested in the SM951 since it seems to come out on top as a OS drive. You have to read carefully to weed through all the data. Plus the low cost of only $230 for a 256gb seems reasonable to me at those speeds. The Intel 750 only looks good to me if I want a PCIe SSD for storage, since I can't boot from it anyway.

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Storage/PCIe-SSD-Roundup-Samsung-SM951-NVMe-vs-AHCI-XP941-SSD-750-and-More
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> You'll need an M.2 PCIe adapter like this though I don't know how well they work. Some adapters are bootable and some are not I believe.


Wrong, the bootability is dependent solely and only on the SSD attached. These M.2 PCIe cards directly attach the M.2 SSD to the PCIe bus (just like an on board Marvell controller attaches your SATA SSD directly to the PCIe bus), thus the ONLY thing that matters is if your OS and computer can boot from AHCI devices. ANY x58 system in this thread can boot from AHCI and always could. AHCI drivers are native in all modern Operating systems. If your Operating system supports AHCI and your motherboard supports AHCI, then you can boot from it.


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Wrong, the bootability is dependent solely and only on the SSD attached. These M.2 PCIe cards directly attach the M.2 SSD to the PCIe bus (just like an on board Marvell controller attaches your SATA SSD directly to the PCIe bus), thus the ONLY thing that matters is if your OS and computer can boot from AHCI devices. ANY x58 system in this thread can boot from AHCI and always could. AHCI drivers are native in all modern Operating systems. If your Operating system supports AHCI and your motherboard supports AHCI, then you can boot from it.


Good to know but what about these ones that have their own controller? Would the bootability (is this even a word? lol) only depend on the SSD and not the controller?

http://www.custompcreview.com/articles/ais-2013-avant-displays-sf3700-powered-m-2-hhhl-5mm-sata-ssds/19378/


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> Good to know but what about these ones that have their own controller? Would the bootability (is this even a word? lol) only depend on the SSD and not the controller?
> 
> http://www.custompcreview.com/articles/ais-2013-avant-displays-sf3700-powered-m-2-hhhl-5mm-sata-ssds/19378/


Yeah, that changes everything. If the card has its own controller, which is not what we were talking about, then yes that definitely could change things. We were talking only about M.2 SSD's (at least I was) which are PCIe based connections. The PCIe cards that adapt the M.2 connector to the PCIe bus (such as this one) has no controllers on them, it is just a direct copper trace from the SSD to the PCIe slot. The controller and its bootable firmware is on the SSD itself, and the bootability (not sure if that is a word, but it sounds good to me, lol) of said SSD relies on the SSD's firmware, and the Motherboards BIOS, and of course on the OS. That is why this PCIe thing is gaining so much traction so quickly because it is the perfect interface, since you wont find many computers without a PCIe bus.

Again, if the SSD has AHCI support built into its firmware, and the motherboards bios supports AHCI, and the Operating system you select supports AHCI, its going to be seen as a bootable device, no matter what. All of these M.2-to-PCIe card adapters should work so long the SSD is spec'd by its manufacturer to be bootable.

Here is a up close look at such a M.2 adapter card.
http://media.kingston.com/images/products/PCIE_w_LongBracket_hr.jpg

Oh and by the way, that card you posted is for adapting SATA based M.2 ssd's, something I am not remotely interested in. I can do that now with my SATA ports and a normal SATA SSD. I want a pure PCIe based SSD for the massive speed and low latency benefit.


----------



## Dotachin

Where can I get that Kingstone M.2 PCIe card without the M.2 ssd attached? Or a similar one. Looks much better than sata ones for sure. And it probably runs just fine on PCIe 2.0 x1 aswell if you need lanes for cross/sli.

edit: this one ?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Where can I get that Kingstone M.2 PCIe card without the M.2 ssd attached? Or a similar one. Looks much better than sata ones for sure. And it probably runs just fine on PCIe 2.0 x1 aswell if you need lanes for cross/sli.
> 
> edit: this one ?


Haha, I wish I knew man. Yes it is a very pretty adapter card. I asked my friend the same question and he told me to get a cheaper green one and magic marker it, lmao. Yeah the Kingston HyperX Predator is beautiful, and so is the G.Skill one if your OK with 4 SATA drives rolled into one device using RAID, and the crazy long bios boot times that comes with it.

But yeah I wish I knew if that Predator card is sold separately or not. I don't know why manufacturers default to green for everything except the enthusiast sector. Maybe they get a discount on green ??? lol


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Haha, I wish I knew man. Yes it is a very pretty adapter card. I asked my friend the same question and he told me to get a cheaper green one and magic marker it, lmao. Yeah the Kingston HyperX Predator is beautiful, and so is the G.Skill one if your OK with 4 SATA drives rolled into one device using RAID, and the crazy long bios boot times that comes with it.
> 
> But yeah I wish I knew if that Predator card is sold separately or not. I don't know why manufacturers default to green for everything except the enthusiast sector. Maybe they get a discount on green ??? lol


lol I'm fine with green, my case doesn't have a window









I will probably buy the one I linked and wait for a cheaper 'M' key, AHCI controlled M.2 PCIe SSD (by Comptex maybe?) so I can afford a large one.


----------



## brootalperry

For my fellow X5650 owners here, what are your clocks and voltages?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> For my fellow X5650 owners here, what are your clocks and voltages?


Mine are,
4.21GHz 191.5*22
1.3625v Vcore
1.25v VTT/Uncore
3064MHz Uncore Freq
6.9GT/s QPI Link (3450MHz)

It kinda sucks... I'm going to replace it with an X5675 when I get the chance.


----------



## brootalperry

Isn't the 22 multi for turbo? How are you able to use it without it being unstable?I have 4.0 Ghz 200x20 and a vcore of 1.25. VTT is the same. I don't remember what my uncore frequency is though.

I quickly looked on Ebay for X5670s and they have gone up in price tremendously. I get the feeling my X5650 can go above the 4.3Ghz wall, but I'm just not sure how to do it.


----------



## bill1024

I've noticed the price of DDR3 is falling. It's about time.


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I've noticed the price of DDR3 is falling. It's about time.


The news just reported yesterday it being the lowest in years.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> Isn't the 22 multi for turbo? How are you able to use it without it being unstable?I have 4.0 Ghz 200x20 and a vcore of 1.25. VTT is the same. I don't remember what my uncore frequency is though.
> 
> I quickly looked on Ebay for X5670s and they have gone up in price tremendously. I get the feeling my X5650 can go above the 4.3Ghz wall, but I'm just not sure how to do it.


Yeah, 22 is turbo on all cores. What do you mean by "How are you able to use it without it being unstable?", It works just fine on my board (though mine is an EVGA not an Asus).


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> The news just reported yesterday it being the lowest in years.


I wouldn't mind doubling on my ram if it gets low enough in price.


----------



## brootalperry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Yeah, 22 is turbo on all cores. What do you mean by "How are you able to use it without it being unstable?", It works just fine on my board (though mine is an EVGA not an Asus).


I've tried pushing my chip to 4.4 Ghz before. The only way to do that would be to use the 22 multiplier, but it was unstable. My PC would either freeze or BSOD. I tried using it at lower speeds like 3 Ghz but it was still unstable, so I gave up on using it.

For my board the highest the base clock will go is 215. So 20x215 = 4.3Ghz, but this does nothing for performance and just uses up more vcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I wouldn't mind doubling on my ram if it gets low enough in price.


You and me both =) I'll have to keep my eye out for another set of Kingston HyperX. Don't think the prices will go below $50 though.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> I'll have to keep my eye out for another set of Kingston HyperX. Don't think the prices will go below $50 though.


Yeah, my G.Skill RipJaws are still $100 for a set of 3x4GB at the Egg. So, I don't really see $50 happening before I replace this system.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brootalperry*
> 
> I've tried pushing my chip to 4.4 Ghz before. The only way to do that would be to use the 22 multiplier, but it was unstable. My PC would either freeze or BSOD. I tried using it at lower speeds like 3 Ghz but it was still unstable, so I gave up on using it.
> 
> For my board the highest the base clock will go is 215. So 20x215 = 4.3Ghz, but this does nothing for performance and just uses up more vcore.


It sucks that you can't use it, I find it pretty useful since past 200 BLCK I have to up the VTT by a few mV.
My board tops out at 221*22 = 4.851GHz, I once managed to push my xeon to that freq on a sudo-suicide run, aimed for 5GHz but it fell a couple hundred MHz short because of the board. :/

I tried getting 4.3 @ 1.4v stable on mine but it doesn't seem to like it much, probably because I'm running the ram at 1956MHz


----------



## brootalperry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> It sucks that you can't use it, I find it pretty useful since past 200 BLCK I have to up the VTT by a few mV.
> My board tops out at 221*22 = 4.851GHz, I once managed to push my xeon to that freq on a sudo-suicide run, aimed for 5GHz but it fell a couple hundred MHz short because of the board. :/
> 
> I tried getting 4.3 @ 1.4v stable on mine but it doesn't seem to like it much, probably because I'm running the ram at 1956MHz


I'm willing to try again, it's just that I've been out of the game for so long I'd need a quick refresh on everything. Maybe if I were to lower the RAM frequency and up the vcore the turbo multi could work....but that's a pretty big maybe.

I probably should've just bought one of those X5670s for $109 on Ebay when I had the chance.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I can run the 24x multiplier 24/7 on my X5670 if I really wanted to, but I'm perfectly fine with the 200x21 I'm currently running. For whatever reason, I can't find stability at 180x24 like I had a couple months ago. It isn't the weather, either, because we've been surprisingly wet here in Texas this year. We haven't had a day in the triple digits yet when we usually have maybe a dozen or two by now.


----------



## Xp0c

My x5670 should be here Friday. I was going to do a complete upgrade, but soon found out about the x5600 series hex cores going so cheap.
So I bought a new video card, and a x5670.


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, my G.Skill RipJaws are still $100 for a set of 3x4GB at the Egg. So, I don't really see $50 happening before I replace this system.


I grabbed a set of 2 x 8GB Kingston HyperX Fury DDR3-1600 a month ago when it was on sale for $130 CAD to go with a loose stick I had. My wife's rig is still running 6 x 2GB so it would be nice if we could find a good deal on something like 3 x 8GB.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Crazy? lol, dude you are on OCN! Over Clock Network! I run my X5660 at 4.62 24/7, I understand the wanting to hold on to it a year or more trust me, but seriously they are tuff little chips
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running that x5660 as per your sig? 1.45v? 220x21?
> 
> What other voltages you got? I feel more tinkering is on the horizon ....
Click to expand...

Sorry been playing Arma3 Breaking point so much I haven't been on OCN, I only stuck the voltage up there to get it there after being away for so long from Windows and OC'ing! I was on Linux for like a year, not much reason to oc in linux beside the kernel builds, but even then it was more about cores than speed! I have been lowering the voltage little by little, benching and gaming along the way! Seems that 1.43v still is stable for 4.62


----------



## DunePilot

While on the subject of ram I just looked over at newegg for about an hour searching for the current best deals and these two look the best to me personally. Unfortunately the ripsaws don't have a single stick of this same ram to make 24GB in the case someone is wanting to run a titan X in their build for the next 3 years before building a complete new system. *cough*

So the Hyper looks like a good alternative to get 24GB if that is what someone needs. If the 980ti has 8GB or less of VRAM then the 16GB packs of either would fulfill the needs for that alternative. Personally that is what I am trying to do, one of the two depending on how good this 980ti looks. I want another 3 years or so out of a surround gaming setup with fluid 70+fps at 5760x1080p.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231757
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.2328564

I just ordered a X5675 yesterday for $155 to go in a UD5 I built in 2011, replacing the 960. So that's +1 to the club. This thread has already turned out to be an invaluable resource.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> While on the subject of ram I just looked over at newegg for about an hour searching for the current best deals and these two look the best to me personally. Unfortunately the ripsaws don't have a single stick of this same ram to make 24GB in the case someone is wanting to run a titan X in their build for the next 3 years before building a complete new system. *cough*
> 
> So the Hyper looks like a good alternative to get 24GB if that is what someone needs. If the 980ti has 8GB or less of VRAM then the 16GB packs of either would fulfill the needs for that alternative. Personally that is what I am trying to do, one of the two depending on how good this 980ti looks. I want another 3 years or so out of a surround gaming setup with fluid 70+fps at 5760x1080p.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231757
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.2328564
> 
> I just ordered a X5675 yesterday for $155 to go in a UD5 I built in 2011, replacing the 960. So that's +1 to the club. This thread has already turned out to be an invaluable resource.


Welcome to the club! I'm very happy with my X5675.

I was looking at these last night, very interesting.

http://www.corsair.com/en/dominator-platinum-with-corsair-link-connector-1-65v-8-gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmd8gx3m2b2133c9


----------



## DunePilot

I have a GA-X58A-UD5 using the FC bios, do I need to update to FD before I get started overclocking? Its been 3-4 years since I've jumped in to anything like this. I made a dual boot hackintosh / windows 7 and haven't really touched it since until the mid cycle upgrade I'm jumping into now. I'm also still using 1333 ram since when I built the system lots of people were complaining that anything above was causing a hangup power cycle on restarts with any ram running above 1333, its been a long time so all this is from memory so don't quote me and I am pretty sure it was fixed by the current FD bios. The 12GB of gskill I am using has worked great so I don't plan to upgrade unless I get a graphics card with more than 6GB of VRAM. If I do end up needing to upgrade the ram does anyone familiar with this board know if I could jump straight into the 2133?

Anyone with a similar setup that could give me a fresh run down and a base line to start with would be greatly appreciated.

The new chip is the X5675 with water, and still undecided on GPU, leaning towards 980, 980ti, Titan X. The plan is a surround system that will be a pleasure to run for another 3 years.

Edit #2: The whole overboard GPU is due to the hackintosh. I need to stay single card, I don't do much but make music with Logic Pro on the mac side and only once every few months. But the plan is to stay single card due to that. It will be an upgrade from my trusty old GTX460... a beast of a card I must say. It has been excellent.


----------



## Oj010

I'll do a validation tonight, but here's a pic so long


----------



## PipJones

Still on the subject of RAM ...

Is anyone running PC3-17066 (2133MHz) with their Xeon Hex core?

Ideally using 5:1 and 200+ fsb?

Could you share an Aida64 cache and memory benchmark?

Reason? I'm contemplating a memory upgrade from PC3-15000 (1866MHz). Sad, but I won't be truly happy with this setup until my X5675 beats my W5590 in the memory tests!

Not that i'm unhappy, but, y'know - It's the little things ... and I can donate my leftovers to a worthy cause.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I have a GA-X58A-UD5 using the FC bios, do I need to update to FD before I get started overclocking? Its been 3-4 years since I've jumped in to anything like this. I made a dual boot hackintosh / windows 7 and haven't really touched it since until the mid cycle upgrade I'm jumping into now. I'm also still using 1333 ram since when I built the system lots of people were complaining that anything above was causing a hangup power cycle on restarts with any ram running above 1333, its been a long time so all this is from memory so don't quote me and I am pretty sure it was fixed by the current FD bios. The 12GB of gskill I am using has worked great so I don't plan to upgrade unless I get a graphics card with more than 6GB of VRAM. If I do end up needing to upgrade the ram does anyone familiar with this board know if I could jump straight into the 2133?
> 
> Anyone with a similar setup that could give me a fresh run down and a base line to start with would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> The new chip is the X5675 with water, and still undecided on GPU, leaning towards 980, 980ti, Titan X. The plan is a surround system that will be a pleasure to run for another 3 years.
> 
> Edit #2: The whole overboard GPU is due to the hackintosh. I need to stay single card, I don't do much but make music with Logic Pro on the mac side and only once every few months. But the plan is to stay single card due to that. It will be an upgrade from my trusty old GTX460... a beast of a card I must say. It has been excellent.


have the ud7 here with Yosemite installed as a 2nd boot.

as far as i know you're not gonna achieve 2133mhz with 6 sticks due to cpu imc limitation. 2133 is achieveable but you'll be looking at some high voltage to get that speed with really loose timing, which in the end negates the speed since 1600mhz at cl7 is about the same as 2133mhz at cl19. if all you do is memory test than go for it but in real world not much difference.

if you need more memory you can pick up 8gb stick for a total of 24gb and you can clock them at 2133mhz no problem.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The fastest memory speed I achieved was 2050MHz, but I could only do that with three slots populated. My system didn't run quite as smooth as with 12 GB.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I pushed some RAM up passed 2208Mhz. it definitely wasn't 1333Mhz, it was 2000Mhz. If you are starting from 1333Mhz you might be able to reach 1700Mhz -1800Mhz if you know what you are doing. 1600Mhz is much more reasonable with a lower Cas Latency [hopefully at least 7 or lower].

I ran multiple benchmarks and 1600Mhz-1700Mhz with Cas 8 or lower is all you'll need. Of course you'll have setup the other memory timings and benchmark to find your best results. The X58 platform simply doesn't benefit from the newer higher clocked RAM.....>_>.....thanks to limitations that I believe Intel planned.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> .thanks to limitations that I believe Intel planned.


I don't think that's a very fair comment, unless it was tongue in cheek. DDR3 was still fairly new back then, and it was Intel's first attempt at an IMC.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> The fastest memory speed I achieved was 2050MHz, but I could only do that with three slots populated. My system didn't run quite as smooth as with 12 GB.


I've got 3x2 at the moment and I can't find my matched memory anywhere at reasonable (or unreasonable!) prices.

Therefore, the sensible approach (if you can call it that!) for me to get more RAM is to put a whole new set of 3x4 in.

If i'm going to do that, I may as well spend the extra on getting it as fast as I can.

A thought ... What is the maximum the IMC (Integrated memory controller?) can push on the x5675?

I appear to have hit a 25000 MB/s maximum with mine (5:1 1800+ vs 4:1 1600+)

cachemem_x5675_22x186_5-1_9-9-9-24-CR1 25620 MB/s
cachemem_x5675_22x202_4-1_8-8-8-24-CR1 25119 MB/s
cachemem_x5675_23x186_5-1_9-9-9-24-CR1 25051 MB/s

The W5590 pushes another 4000MB/s when running at 5:1

cachemem_w5590_21x200_4-1_9-9-9-24-CR1 26707 MB/s
cachemem_w5590_23x189_5-1_9-9-9-24-CR1 29289 MB/s


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't know what these memory controllers are capable of, but there's hardly a need to push memory speeds very high. I don't see much difference between 6-7-6-18 1T 1600 and 7-8-7-20 1T 1800. I was running 8-9-8-22 1T at 2050.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't know what these memory controllers are capable of, but there's hardly a need to push memory speeds very high. I don't see much difference between 6-7-6-18 1T 1600 and 7-8-7-20 1T 1800. I was running 8-9-8-22 1T at 2050.


It's more of a curiosity thing than anything. It's really annoying me that the W5590 was 4k more on read speed! In my book, it's significant - even if it's only a benchmark!









If you're in a position to do the Aida for each of your 1600/1800/2050 configurations it would give me a great indication of how futile my expenditure would be.


----------



## DR4G00N

My ram get's 24555MB/s read at 1915MHz 9-9-9-24 1T 1.5v in Dual channel (Need to search ebay for another stick).
Still trying to get it to 2000+MHz but I'll need to redo my cpu oc to do so because currently I'm using the max divider (2:10).


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> It's more of a curiosity thing than anything. It's really annoying me that the W5590 was 4k more on read speed! In my book, it's significant - even if it's only a benchmark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're in a position to do the Aida for each of your 1600/1800/2050 configurations it would give me a great indication of how futile my expenditure would be.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Most of the memory performance gains are from the uncore being clocked higher. These Xeons just weren't designed to take advantage of high frequency RAM. I did notice that using higher frequencies did give me a slightly higher fps in cpu intensive games, ~ 5fps difference playing close to 120fps, so nothing to go crazy over.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*


Thanks, I raise a glass to you for that information. Cheers.









In comparison, this is mine. I can see a real benchmark advantage in the upgrade. Time to start watching the UK prices.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Most of the memory performance gains are from the uncore being clocked higher. These Xeons just weren't designed to take advantage of high frequency RAM. I did notice that using higher frequencies did give me a slightly higher fps in cpu intensive games, ~ 5fps difference playing close to 120fps, so nothing to go crazy over.


It's a slight improvement - it does feel snappier in some areas. I think it is noticeable when comparing high fsb 1600 to low fsb 1800. Then again, maybe it's just me!

I certainly can't justify the expenditure at the moment. Even if I manage to sell the spare one somewhere else, these are ... well, not justifiable!

UK: 177 GBP (justifiable?)

http://www.newegg.com/global/uk/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=CMY16GX3M4A2133C8R&N=-1&isNodeId=1

UK: 288 GBP (not justifiable)

http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr3-dram-2133mhz-c8-memory-kit-cmd16gx3m4a2133c8

US: 208 GBP (almost justifiable!)

http://www.amazon.com/CORSAIR-DOMINATOR-Platinum-2133MHz-CMD16GX3M4A2133C8/dp/B00J9T6X9K/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1432932552&sr=1-1&keywords=CMD16GX3M4A2133C8


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I was curious what the numbers would look like with 3600 uncore.



Read and write see improvements with a slight drop in latency.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*


Bit of geekism


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj101*
> 
> I don't think that's a very fair comment, unless it was tongue in cheek. DDR3 was still fairly new back then, and it was Intel's first attempt at an IMC.


Nope I meant it. Knowing Intel and their marketing schemes I put nothing past them.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I was curious what the numbers would look like with 3600 uncore.
> 
> 
> 
> Read and write see improvements with a slight drop in latency.




I wish that my RAM would remain stable at 1600mhz, I would be so much closer to competing with X79 and X99. CPU wise I seem to keep up and beat a few fine, but Ram seems to be my limiting factor all the time


----------



## GermanyChris

Was there some X99 v X58 benches in this thread? I could see X58 keeping up with and beating X79 but I can't see it keeping up with X99.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Was there some X99 v X58 benches in this thread? I could see X58 keeping up with and beating X79 but I can't see it keeping up with X99.


My dual X5690s can obliterate a 5960X in Cinebench.

Edit: Sorry, I was still running my E5645s back then. This is what I managed


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Was there some X99 v X58 benches in this thread? I could see X58 keeping up with and beating X79 but I can't see it keeping up with X99.


My X58 vs X79 comparison was created in 2014 before X99 was released. It started from earlier in the year to around the summer. The main comparison was for the platform I was thinking about upgrading to. As expected X79 was only a side grade after comparing Hexa core vs Hexa core. I haven't paid much attention to X99 honestly. The X99+CPU+DDR4 RAM prices turn me off enough to make me wait another year or so. Plus Intel is locking PCI-E lanes now for specific processors. X99 is roughly 6 years after X58 and currently in the 5th Generation I believe. X58 has stood the test of time is still an amazing platform. Cheaper Xeons are the icing on the cake.


----------



## kimmerbox

Hey all, I'm brand new to this board. I've had a Sabertooth X58 and a i7-950 not OC'ed for 3-4 years now. I just purchased an Xeon X5650 that should be here next week on the recommendation of a coworker, and I'll be overclocking for the first time ever. I'll have a Noctua D15 cooler for it. I'd like to just get to 4.0 or 4.2 if possible, as simply as possible. I'm not going to be tweaking it for every lost drop of speed. I guess that means changing the BLCK and the voltage--based on what I've read so far.

I logged into the BIOS today to poke around, but it's a bit overwhelming for me to determine what all needs to be disabled/enabled etc. Most of the guides I've found don't seem to be for Xeon's. Can someone point me to a post for dummies?









Thanks... I do realize the answer may be in this thread, but it's massive! I'm glad to be joining the club though.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Was there some X99 v X58 benches in this thread? I could see X58 keeping up with and beating X79 but I can't see it keeping up with X99.
> 
> 
> 
> My dual X5690s can obliterate a 5960X in Cinebench.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I was still running my E5645s back then. This is what I managed
Click to expand...

That 12 on 6 though so it's not really fair.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Was there some X99 v X58 benches in this thread? I could see X58 keeping up with and beating X79 but I can't see it keeping up with X99.
> 
> 
> 
> My X58 vs X79 comparison was created in 2014 before X99 was released. It started from earlier in the year to around the summer. The main comparison was for the platform I was thinking about upgrading to. As expected X79 was only a side grade after comparing Hexa core vs Hexa core. I haven't paid much attention to X99 honestly. The X99+CPU+DDR4 RAM prices turn me off enough to make me wait another year or so. Plus Intel is locking PCI-E lanes now for specific processors. X99 is roughly 6 years after X58 and currently in the 5th Generation I believe. X58 has stood the test of time is still an amazing platform. Cheaper Xeons are the icing on the cake.
Click to expand...

I haven't paid serious attention either but it just seems unlikely that it could beat it may a dual compared on single like above but that's not really fair.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimmerbox*
> 
> Hey all, I'm brand new to this board. I've had a Sabertooth X58 and a i7-950 not OC'ed for 3-4 years now. I just purchased an Xeon X5650 that should be here next week on the recommendation of a coworker, and I'll be overclocking for the first time ever. I'll have a Noctua D15 cooler for it. I'd like to just get to 4.0 or 4.2 if possible, as simply as possible. I'm not going to be tweaking it for every lost drop of speed. I guess that means changing the BLCK and the voltage--based on what I've read so far.
> 
> I logged into the BIOS today to poke around, but it's a bit overwhelming for me to determine what all needs to be disabled/enabled etc. Most of the guides I've found don't seem to be for Xeon's. Can someone point me to a post for dummies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks... I do realize the answer may be in this thread, but it's massive! I'm glad to be joining the club though.


There's not really a shortcut to overclocking, but make sure your processor runs fine at stock settings. The quickest way to achieve the overclock you want is set core voltage and QPI/DRAM voltage to 1.35, CPU ratio to 20, BCLK to 200. Pick the memory ratio that's closest to 1600 and uncore closest to 3200. Stress your system using whichever utility your prefer. IBT is what I personally use, making three passes for each increment and ten for my final overclock. If it's stable, you're done or you can lower your core voltage until you're no longer stable. Bump it back up for stability. If not, you got a poor overclocker.

You should probably overclock your i7-950 to at least get accustomed to the process.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> That 12 on 6 though so it's not really fair.


It's 12 on 8. If you mean core for core, I can't keep up with X79.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> There's not really a shortcut to overclocking, but make sure your processor runs fine at stock settings. The quickest way to achieve the overclock you want is set core voltage and QPI/DRAM voltage to 1.35, CPU ratio to 20, BCLK to 200. Pick the memory ratio that's closest to 1600 and uncore closest to 3200. Stress your system using whichever utility your prefer. IBT is what I personally use, making three passes for each increment and ten for my final overclock. If it's stable, you're done or you can lower your core voltage until you're no longer stable. Bump it back up for stability. If not, you got a poor overclocker.
> 
> You should probably overclock your i7-950 to at least get accustomed to the process.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimmerbox*
> 
> Hey all, I'm brand new to this board. I've had a Sabertooth X58 and a i7-950 not OC'ed for 3-4 years now. I just purchased an Xeon X5650 that should be here next week on the recommendation of a coworker, and I'll be overclocking for the first time ever. I'll have a Noctua D15 cooler for it. I'd like to just get to 4.0 or 4.2 if possible, as simply as possible. I'm not going to be tweaking it for every lost drop of speed. I guess that means changing the BLCK and the voltage--based on what I've read so far.
> 
> I logged into the BIOS today to poke around, but it's a bit overwhelming for me to determine what all needs to be disabled/enabled etc. Most of the guides I've found don't seem to be for Xeon's. Can someone point me to a post for dummies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks... I do realize the answer may be in this thread, but it's massive! I'm glad to be joining the club though.


Indeed, that is what I am doing while waiting for mine to arrive. Refreshing myself since I haven't messed with much since 2011 and trying to refine the i7 960 until the X5675 fun begins.

Excellent guide here to start with and guide you through refining it.
http://www.overclockers.com/3-step-guide-overclock-core-i3-i5-i7/


----------



## DunePilot

So in two days NVIDIA launches the 980ti, they will have the hybrid (closed loop water cooled version) for probably around $750 I think I am going to opt for that over the Titan. Like I said a page or two back I just want to get another 3 years of smooth 70-100+ fps surround gameplay at 5760X1080. To double the VRAM I need to be using 12GB or more (if I had opted for the Titan I would need 24GB).

My current ram has been great but I just am wondering how big of a difference I would notice with faster ram. The 1333 I am using is the 3 sticks of 4 GB 1333 ripsaw 9-9-9-24.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231356&cm_re=gskill-_-20-231-356-_-Product

If it makes a huge diff I may consider up to $150ish to pick up something better.

What do you guys think of these 8-8-8-24 crucial ballistix for $110, if it would be wise for me to upgrade? What are the benefits over 9-9-9-24, all I know is the old "lower is better" saying, anyone care to give me some learning?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148523


----------



## kckyle

i have these ballastix low profile ones, great for huge air coolers









currently have it at 1333mhz at 7-7-7-18


----------



## PipJones

My Rampage III Extreme just died ...

Powered it down to make room for the 2nd 660ti, did a cable shuffle & tidy - and it wouldn't power back on! All lights on, nothing - doesn't budge. I even went out and bought a new PSU to remove any doubt.

It was a new board from an RMA in 2013, maybe Asus can sort me out ...

To make matters worse, the 2nd 660ti arrived while i was buying the PSU. Standby box doesn't overclock. At least its got a W5590 in it ... for now


----------



## DunePilot

Does the motherboard have a power button directly on it rather than using the cases? I've also had the case USB go bad before and had to unplug it from the motherboard it was shorting it out and the protection was keeping it from turning on. Just a couple easy quick things to try if you haven't.









Edit:Not posting the pic for you, just anyone else who might be unsure what exactly I was meaning.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> So in two days NVIDIA launches the 980ti, they will have the hybrid (closed loop water cooled version) for probably around $750 I think I am going to opt for that over the Titan. Like I said a page or two back I just want to get another 3 years of smooth 70-100+ fps surround gameplay at 5760X1080. To double the VRAM I need to be using 12GB or more (if I had opted for the Titan I would need 24GB).
> 
> My current ram has been great but I just am wondering how big of a difference I would notice with faster ram. The 1333 I am using is the 3 sticks of 4 GB 1333 ripsaw 9-9-9-24.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231356&cm_re=gskill-_-20-231-356-_-Product
> 
> If it makes a huge diff I may consider up to $150ish to pick up something better.
> 
> What do you guys think of these 8-8-8-24 crucial ballistix for $110, if it would be wise for me to upgrade? What are the benefits over 9-9-9-24, all I know is the old "lower is better" saying, anyone care to give me some learning?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148523


I don't know what your VRAM usage is like now, but I would probably rather opt for AMD's new flagship card that will have HBM. If you prefer Nvidia, then the GTX 980 Ti is exactly what you're looking for. I believe Nvidia is switching to HBM with Pascal.

Have you tried overclocking your memory at all? Perhaps running them at 1600MHz with the stock timings and 1.65V? I'd rather try to max the effectiveness of your current memory rather than buy a new kit because you more than likely will not carry over RAM to your next build. At least that's the number one reason I haven't bothered swapping out my 6x2 for a 3x4 or 3x8 setup. If 8GB sticks fall to the $40 area, I will consider making the switch to 24GB if for no other reason than I can.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Does the motherboard have a power button directly on it rather than using the cases? I've also had the case USB go bad before and had to unplug it from the motherboard it was shorting it out and the protection was keeping it from turning on. Just a couple easy quick things to try if you haven't.


Yeah, the r3e has a start and reset button independent from the case. Thanks for the suggestion tho.

I've had it stripped down out of the case to 1xStick and a different CPU, and a different VGA, and a different PSU ... it's officially dead, Jim.

I'll contact Asus tomorrow (monday). Who knows, i might be lucky. They may even have some black editions to sell off ... never know, i live in hope anyway.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't know what your VRAM usage is like now, but I would probably rather opt for AMD's new flagship card that will have HBM. If you prefer Nvidia, then the GTX 980 Ti is exactly what you're looking for. I believe Nvidia is switching to HBM with Pascal.
> 
> Have you tried overclocking your memory at all? Perhaps running them at 1600MHz with the stock timings and 1.65V? I'd rather try to max the effectiveness of your current memory rather than buy a new kit because you more than likely will not carry over RAM to your next build. At least that's the number one reason I haven't bothered swapping out my 6x2 for a 3x4 or 3x8 setup. If 8GB sticks fall to the $40 area, I will consider making the switch to 24GB if for no other reason than I can.


Yeah... 980ti I think. I am nvidia fanboy, I haven't been a big AMD guy since after the FX64 days. I switched around the time of the 6800 ultra and never looked back. I'm excited about the competition though and this new HBM they are getting their feet wet with. I guess the big discussion is the amount of VRAM is starting to get so crazy it is pushing the limits of what room they have left on the card for everything else. Just running out of space. Maybe by the time I build a new top end rig in 3 years 4k gaming will be light years ahead of where it is now, monitors cheaper and better, and who knows, PCI-E 4.0, or something else we haven't even heard of/know about. Its amazing when I look at the GTX 460 from when I built my rig in 2011 in comparison to where we are now with say the Titan X now 4 years later.

Edit: I haven't pushed them past 1333 with the i7 960 at 4.2, I just updated to the latest bios this morning in prep for the X5675 when it arrives in the mail. That and I've only piddled with the settings for about an hour, in the middle of a set of nights this week. When I get it stable though on the new chip I will give that a try.


----------



## kckyle

damn it guys, we need to boycott nvidia's ridiculous price else it will never drop


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> My Rampage III Extreme just died ...
> 
> Powered it down to make room for the 2nd 660ti, did a cable shuffle & tidy - and it wouldn't power back on! All lights on, nothing - doesn't budge. I even went out and bought a new PSU to remove any doubt.
> 
> It was a new board from an RMA in 2013, maybe Asus can sort me out ...
> 
> To make matters worse, the 2nd 660ti arrived while i was buying the PSU. Standby box doesn't overclock. At least its got a W5590 in it ... for now


I thought mine did too...turns out that it was the X5650. I had a i7-920 to test it, and it booted back up! I just put in the W3690 I got a few days ago. So far its good. Changed out the Antec H20 920 for a Noctra NH-D14 as well. Have to do some research what the voltage limits are. So far its at 4.2Ghz with 1.39v running about 68C. I'll try tweaking it lower over the next few days. With a multiplier up to 63 i could get some amazing speed if it was physically possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> So in two days NVIDIA launches the 980ti, they will have the hybrid (closed loop water cooled version) for probably around $750 I think I am going to opt for that over the Titan. Like I said a page or two back I just want to get another 3 years of smooth 70-100+ fps surround gameplay at 5760X1080. To double the VRAM I need to be using 12GB or more (if I had opted for the Titan I would need 24GB).
> 
> My current ram has been great but I just am wondering how big of a difference I would notice with faster ram. The 1333 I am using is the 3 sticks of 4 GB 1333 ripsaw 9-9-9-24.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231356&cm_re=gskill-_-20-231-356-_-Product
> 
> If it makes a huge diff I may consider up to $150ish to pick up something better.
> 
> What do you guys think of these 8-8-8-24 crucial ballistix for $110, if it would be wise for me to upgrade? What are the benefits over 9-9-9-24, all I know is the old "lower is better" saying, anyone care to give me some learning?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148523


Yea, I have the same thoughts. I have a 5760*1080 set up as well. I was considering getting a 980 TI or Titan X (although I'd have to finance it







, no biggie but I just got my CCs paid off lol), to replace my 780 TI SLI set up, then trickle those cards down to my rigs with 770s, HD7950s, etc. I'd like to try out the Oculus Rift, or the other products similar to it that are coming out. They say you need at least a 970 or 290X, neither of which I own. I got these 780Tis and a 280X and a couple 7970s, the only ones that come close.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> damn it guys, we need to boycott nvidia's ridiculous price else it will never drop


True that.


----------



## kckyle

anyone here have a d15 with a xeon combo? what temps u getting at 4.6ghz?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

A 780 Ti should be enough. It's slightly better than a GTX 970.


----------



## kimmerbox

Does it matter if Speedstep, Turboboost, or HT is on or off?


----------



## DunePilot

Any of you guys running huge OC's on these Xeons and willing to sacrifice one towards science..... want to try this with some MX-4?
https://youtu.be/XXs0I5kuoX4


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Any of you guys running huge OC's on these Xeons and willing to sacrifice one towards science..... want to try this with some MX-4?
> https://youtu.be/XXs0I5kuoX4


There's no point in de-lidding, these Xeon's IHS' are soldered to the die, replacing that solder with tim would increase temps. (and the chance of killing the chip is extremely high).


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> anyone here have a d15 with a xeon combo? what temps u getting at 4.6ghz?


I have a D14 on my W3690, and I am getting an adverage of 88C at 4.5ghz...probably not good. The only difference in the D15 that I can see, is that there is a second 140mm on the front insted of the 120mm? Finding a definitive answer as to how hot these are suppose to run is confusing and difficult.
Edit: well, bumped it back to 4.4Ghz, wasn't stable.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> A 780 Ti should be enough. It's slightly better than a GTX 970.


I thought so too. Mines also a Classified, I usually have it OC'd to 1150Mhz base clock, with +100Mhz boost, or something close to that as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Any of you guys running huge OC's on these Xeons and willing to sacrifice one towards science..... want to try this with some MX-4?
> https://youtu.be/XXs0I5kuoX4


Yeah, that process is called delidding. Not all processors can be delidded, because some are soldered on, usually pre-Ivy Bridge. Before that I've seen random ones at have TIM between the die and IHS. I believe the solder is better than something like CLU (Coollabortory Liquid Ultra). My 4770K is delidded (not by me), has CLU under the IHS, with MX-4 or AC-5 between HS and IHS, its temps at 4.4Ghz is something like 50C at full load, with just a Hyper 212+. My stock 4790K is around that temp at that speed but needs a Corsair H105 to accomplish that.

Edit2: What DR4G00N said... you have a very high risk of cracking the die if you don't desolder it correctly. Seems no point to it to me either. There is a whole delidding thread here. I've taken a gander through it a few times, but not brave enough to try on my own.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> There's no point in de-lidding, these Xeon's IHS' are soldered to the die, replacing that solder with tim would increase temps. (and the chance of killing the chip is extremely high).


That is awesome to know, I had not even looked into it too much (engineering of these chips vs. i7s) before posting the vids. The 960 is the only thing I have hands on exp with. One less thing to worry about, makes me excited about the upgrade even more.


----------



## kckyle

i might actually HAVE to delidd two xeon in the near future, my mac pro's 2 cpu doesn't have heatsink on it and it requires some serious effort to get it t work with the IHS on. so i might think about going with delidd route, good thing i have a busted xeon here to practice on before getting two 5690 to do it.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i might actually HAVE to delidd two xeon in the near future, my mac pro's 2 cpu doesn't have heatsink on it and it requires some serious effort to get it t work with the IHS on. so i might think about going with delidd route, good thing i have a busted xeon here to practice on before getting two 5690 to do it.


I know I don't have to ask but if you do post the before and after results lol


----------



## Bradford1040

BTW, for any of you that have ext cables for your psu in your case, well OC'ing kills them over time, they are not made with oc'ing in mind! The amps over time kill the wire itself and builds resistance on particularly the 24 pin and 8 pin and you get stuck in a reboot loop!

Found out first hand lol, thought I fried my chip a month or so ago or bad psu, moved and cleaned things and it worked fine, so I thought it was just a dirty psu. turns out the EXT EPS12v 8 pin was bad, took it out and was able to even lower volts


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I know I don't have to ask but if you do post the before and after results lol


lol brad u know i always come b***ing and complaining to you if i messed up on anything


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I know I don't have to ask but if you do post the before and after results lol
> 
> 
> 
> lol brad u know i always come b***ing and complaining to you if i messed up on anything
Click to expand...

YUP! lol, steam IM is great for that! But I really am interested if you get any gains from removing the IHS from one of these! Info on westmere IHS removing is out there but no results lol! Figure that might be because it stinks afterwards or that they were just happy and didn't repost anything


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Someone on [H] delidded theirs and it didn't go well. They tested it on a different processor first and had good results, but then ended up busting something and killing the chip. I guess since you can get another processor for fairly little on eBay it wouldn't hurt to experiment.


----------



## kckyle

yeah i still have problem finding a good guide. u know any?


----------



## kckyle

running one last benchy before swapping coolers tomorrow.

wow running bench at summer is a different story. my pc actually froze itself when it hit 96 c



i'm gonna leave all the settings like this and run it with the new cooler tomorrow


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I have no idea why my processor runs so much hotter with a TRUE. I would approach those temperatures around 1.35V.


----------



## kckyle

this is nothing, i was able to clock 4.8ghz at 1.45v when my room temp was lower, the ambient temp in my case is like 43c right now.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

With the warm air this spring I had to remove one of the GTX 580s to prevent the rest of the system from overheating. I guess it's just telling me to do some real water cooling already.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> this is nothing, i was able to clock 4.8ghz at 1.45v when my room temp was lower, the ambient temp in my case is like 43c right now.


are you on water? I have much lower temps! I guess I shouldn't complain lol! Worst I see is 72c on the cores and 70c on the case at 4.6ghz


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> are you on water? I have much lower temps! I guess I shouldn't complain lol! Worst I see is 72c on the cores and 70c on the case at 4.6ghz


is that 70c because you have the rads blowing air into the case? cause i can't imagine if your ambient temp is 70c.

no i'm using my megahalem which is gonna get replaced tomorrow by a very hard to get cooler


----------



## Kana-Maru

Air flow is crucial and the room ambient temp as well. After cleaning my dirty radiator last year and changing my airflow I dropped my IBT v2.54 [CPU @ 4.8Ghz] Max temp from 78c to only 70c. @ 4.6Ghz I dropped as low as 62c. As for my rad, I have it on top blowing cooler air into the case through the rad. Previously I had the rad on the back blowing warm air out of the case. I also moved one of my powerful Delta fans inside of the case to keep the northbridge much cooler. It helped the PC perform better, stay cooler and it moves the air more efficiently through the case.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

With my NZXT Tempest after installing a slew of new fans (2x120mm in the front, 2x140mm on top, 120mm in the rear, 120mm on the side panel) and my temperatures were still higher than everyone else. Airflow is considerably worse in my current case, a Fractal Design Define R4, but temperatures aren't much worse. The biggest difference is no air coming from the side panel. The most confusing thing is when my Nepton 140XL all of the sudden stopped cooling. It was just fine under idle and light loads, but full loads would make temperatures skyrocket into the 90s.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> With my NZXT Tempest after installing a slew of new fans (2x120mm in the front, 2x140mm on top, 120mm in the rear, 120mm on the side panel) and my temperatures were still higher than everyone else. Airflow is considerably worse in my current case, a Fractal Design Define R4.........


Which way do you have the fans blowing? Are they all intakes [not the rear]? Sometimes less is better.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I currently have two intakes in front and one on top in front of my heatsink, an exhaust in the rear and the one on top behind my heatsink. Airflow is restricted by the door on the front of my case, but even when open airflow isn't as good as it was with my Tempest. I'm not that concerned about it because my temperatures never get above 60 under normal use.


----------



## PipJones

I achieved good temperature drops on the NB & SB by reversing my exhaust fan and blowing cool air over the chipset.

Radiator is at the top of the case blowing out, fan directly beneath at the bottom of the case pulling cool air in.

Also, good news, my r3e is STILL under warranty ...


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I achieved good temperature drops on the NB & SB by reversing my exhaust fan and blowing cool air over the chipset.
> 
> Radiator is at the top of the case blowing out, fan directly beneath at the bottom of the case pulling cool air in.
> 
> Also, good news, my r3e is STILL under warranty ...


this is most interesting, do they have any r3e in stock?


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> this is most interesting, do they have any r3e in stock?


Well, who knows. They may repair or replace.

If you're looking, there's an r3e on ebay at moment in NYC, looks good.


----------



## kckyle

i think, and this is from previous posts i seen, is that they might send you rampage 4 or rampage 5.


----------



## Oj010

I have a question for you guys, I think this is the best place to ask. Have any of you ever had any luck getting an SR-2 past 200 MHz BCLK? If so, how?


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i think, and this is from previous posts i seen, is that they might send you rampage 4 or rampage 5.


And matching RAM and CPU to go with it?









Oh well, if it happens, it happens.

I had decided that if I had to replace I was going to buy an r5e and everything that goes with it anyway. If they send me an r4e, at least I can salvage some RAM. Shame i only have 3x2 though.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> I have a question for you guys, I think this is the best place to ask. Have any of you ever had any luck getting an SR-2 past 200 MHz BCLK? If so, how?


its not so much as how high blck but how high a oc. cause technically you can do 200 blck, but with like a 20 multi.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> its not so much as how high blck but how high a oc. cause technically you can do 200 blck, but with like a 20 multi.


I tried on my E5645s which have a 200 MHz multiplier. After around 185 MHz BCLK my sound starts slowing down and breaking up when there's load on the CPU, and anything over 200 MHz normally results in a crash or failure to POST. My X5690s obviously don't need me to be anywhere near 200 MHz, but curiosity has me asking why I couldn't do more with the E5645s.

RAM speed wasn't an issue, I dropped it as low as it can go (1066 divider as far as I can recall, which would put the RAM at 1600 - I know it's good for more as I've pushed it further using the 1333 divider). It's also not vCore, I went up to around 1.55v.


----------



## kckyle

hm thats weird. i used to do low multi and have my base around 200 no problem. but yeah you shouldn't have that problem with that x5690


----------



## Blacklac

Is it possible to get a decent overclocking mobo for ~$150?? SLI support would be a bonus. (I'm not familiar with the better 1366 mobo's)

I can probably sell my 775 stuff and come up with ~$250 total, to buy CPU+Mobo+RAM. I could probably drop $50 cash to make it $300. Those X5660's are tempting. I'd love to have one +4.3Ghz


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I got my Evga board for $136 and an Asus Rampage 2 Gene for $90 ($75 for board + $15 for a bios chip). Just search on Ebay and craigslist, eventually a good deal will pop up, you just got to be patient.


----------



## kckyle

almost every 1366 mobo except the intel board you can get a good overclock from. but the more phrase and mosfet the better, like the ud7 i have 24 power phrase which means better power delivery


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I got my Evga board for $136 and an Asus Rampage 2 Gene for $90 ($75 for board + $15 for a bios chip). Just search on Ebay and craigslist, eventually a good deal will pop up, you just got to be patient.


but if you start a new build you might as well get a cheap 1150 mobo for 100 bucks and 200 for a 4690k i5.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

For overclocking, I don't see any new 1150 boards for $100 that I would trust.


----------



## Blacklac

Good 775 boards go for $80-100. Lol


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> its not so much as how high blck but how high a oc. cause technically you can do 200 blck, but with like a 20 multi.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried on my E5645s which have a 200 MHz multiplier. After around 185 MHz BCLK my sound starts slowing down and breaking up when there's load on the CPU, and anything over 200 MHz normally results in a crash or failure to POST. My X5690s obviously don't need me to be anywhere near 200 MHz, but curiosity has me asking why I couldn't do more with the E5645s.
> 
> RAM speed wasn't an issue, I dropped it as low as it can go (1066 divider as far as I can recall, which would put the RAM at 1600 - I know it's good for more as I've pushed it further using the 1333 divider). It's also not vCore, I went up to around 1.55v.
Click to expand...

you try adding PLL volts? stock is 1.8v but it wouldn't hurt but heat to raise it to say like 1.9 or 2.0! That is control voltage to stabilize the core and ram and yes BCLK as well


----------



## Blacklac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I got my Evga board for $136 and an Asus Rampage 2 Gene for $90 ($75 for board + $15 for a bios chip). Just search on Ebay and craigslist, eventually a good deal will pop up, you just got to be patient.


What's the deal with the bios chip?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> What's the deal with the bios chip?


It needed the latest BIOS to boot with the Xeon, and I didn't have a i7 to flash it with.


----------



## Xp0c

I just installed my x5670, and 4.4ghz seems quite easy. I just set vcore to 1.35 and it booted no problem. I'm still using my Venomous - X heatsink right now because my Dark Rock 3 wont be here till tomorrow. I don't think the Dark Rock 3 will be much better anyway.

http://valid.x86.fr/kwgwwh


----------



## kckyle

got my new cooler today


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> I just installed my x5670, and 4.4ghz seems quite easy. I just set vcore to 1.35 and it booted no problem. I'm still using my Venomous - X heatsink right now because my Dark Rock 3 wont be here till tomorrow. I don't think the Dark Rock 3 will be much better anyway.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/kwgwwh


Now bench it for the next 48 -72 hours none stop. That includes the RAM as well. No BSOD, CPU temps below 75c-80c, and no OS freezing then I'd say you are stable. Of course sometimes you might have to run tests for much longer just to make sure.


----------



## Xp0c

It might not be stable at 4.4 with those volts, but it should be close. I'll be testing for sure.


----------



## Bradford1040

ran a passmark on my system, I am tied with a X99 5820k at 4.0ghz, and a GTX980! That made me pretty happy to be sitting on a X58 still

My two low points are 3d graphics test, which I think is rigged lol, I was getting like 300+ fps! and SSE Extended Instructions! I fell behind on that! Not bad in either of them though, like 20% maybe, still miles ahead of a AMD 8350 though


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> It might not be stable at 4.4 with those volts, but it should be close. I'll be testing for sure.


I found 4.0 seemed incredibly easy until I started testing. Even after I flogged it with IBT for a day or so and was rock stable, my wife was able to crash it by using VPN over an Internet connection. Good luck.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> I found 4.0 seemed incredibly easy until I started testing. Even after I flogged it with IBT for a day or so and was rock stable, my wife was able to crash it by using VPN over an Internet connection. Good luck.


I'd be happy with 4ghz, but I'm hoping 4.2 is good without having to up the volts too much. We'll see how it goes, but either way I'm happy with it.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> I'd be happy with 4ghz, but I'm hoping 4.2 is good without having to up the volts too much. We'll see how it goes, but either way I'm happy with it.


4Ghz is great for everyday use. Of course that depends on the person doing the overclocking and the CPU itself. Low voltage, low temps, great gflops, low power usage overall which is great for the electric bill. Gaming is fine for 720p @60fps and 1080p @60fps Live streaming + local recoding. The only time I need 4.6Ghz-4.8Ghz is for demanding games, which are only a few games, @ 1440p and 1600p.

Otherwise most games run fine at 1440p\1600p @ 4Ghz with no issues. 4.6Ghz+ is also what I run for benchmarks, but I've ran so many benchmarks that I haven't needed to run anything for quite sometime now.


----------



## Blacklac

How hot do these x56XX run? I had to check a blog review of my CPU cooler to make sure it was compatible with the socket, and it happened to be testing a 980x. It managed to hold 77C with 1.45v running linpack, so id assume its up to the task for a Xeon as well?

I'd just rather be voltage limited, not temperature. Temperature limited means I could do better, voltage limited means I'm doing as well as I can.







. (I'm aware that temps effect stability/voltage needed, though)

It's a Thermalright Archon in Pull+Pull. Up there with the Silver Arrow and Noctua D14.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> It might not be stable at 4.4 with those volts, but it should be close. I'll be testing for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I found 4.0 seemed incredibly easy until I started testing. Even after I flogged it with IBT for a day or so and was rock stable, my wife was able to crash it by using VPN over an Internet connection. Good luck.
Click to expand...

fellow Virginian, lol! That VPN crash could have been a driver crash, are you sure it was a OC issue? I mean I have crashes all the time, heck it's "Windows"! But when I was OC'ed on Linux I was running up for about a year! Never one crash, no matter what I thrown at it! I mean I built Kernels, Compiled Programs, and VPN'ed all at the same time and never crashed. Not trying to sound like I am giving a Linux pitch lol, but doing day to day stuff Linux really is a better system, as Passthrough stuff gets better on Qemu/KVM you might want to look into it!

I only am back on Windows as I wanted to play a few games that are just too hard on hardware to use in the pass through bare metal! Trust me if I could I would, because nothing is more annoying than a BSOD!!! God since Windows 3.1 & 95/98 I have seen that screen! Hate it lol, a hick-up in Windows watchdog/kernel throws it into a tissy and BSOD is Windows watchdog's first response!


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> fellow Virginian, lol! That VPN crash could have been a driver crash, are you sure it was a OC issue? I mean I have crashes all the time, heck it's "Windows"! But when I was OC'ed on Linux I was running up for about a year! Never one crash, no matter what I thrown at it! I mean I built Kernels, Compiled Programs, and VPN'ed all at the same time and never crashed. Not trying to sound like I am giving a Linux pitch lol, but doing day to day stuff Linux really is a better system, as Passthrough stuff gets better on Qemu/KVM you might want to look into it!
> 
> I only am back on Windows as I wanted to play a few games that are just too hard on hardware to use in the pass through bare metal! Trust me if I could I would, because nothing is more annoying than a BSOD!!! God since Windows 3.1 & 95/98 I have seen that screen! Hate it lol, a hick-up in Windows watchdog/kernel throws it into a tissy and BSOD is Windows watchdog's first response!


Hello from the other side of the state.

When I say VPN, it's really just logging in through a secure website that makes a VPN connection. It uses the Citrix Client. She has no choice on how to get there, has to use the website. I think it blipped a few times on random stuff as well. I raised the voltage a notch and that took care of the bulk of the problems. I don't remember exactly what I have voltage set to in BIOS, but I just fired up IBT Max RAM and All Threads. CPU-Z is showing 1.264v. Max core temps range from 66C to a max of 76C after a few minutes. Room is at 77 Farenheit. I'm running a lapped Coogage TruSpirit with push-pull Akasa Viper fans. I think the seating is not perfect, I actually had better temps I think before the last time I seated it, but for what my wife does with it, it's a non-issue. Xeon 5675 FSB 160 Multi 25


----------



## Synplex

Sorry to sidetrack anything here but I have a question I posted at: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558394/intel-xeon-x5675-cooling-questions
Any input is appreciated.

Thx:thumb:


----------



## kckyle

did some testing with the new cooler, wow i know my mega was old and kinda inadequate but i wasn't expecting this....



this is my temp with mega running prime, it actually hit 96c at first two run.

and this is my temp with the new cryorig r1 universal.



a massive drop of 15c.. i was expecting somewhere 7-9c to be honest.

but this cooler is quite large. however it did fit my very snug ud7's perimeter.



i had my doubts that it will fit at first



i mean after all..



and the final result..


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synplex*
> 
> Sorry to sidetrack anything here but I have a question I posted at: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558394/intel-xeon-x5675-cooling-questions
> Any input is appreciated.
> 
> Thx:thumb:


both air coolers you mentioned are able to cool it, I personally like the D14 and NT-H1 tim! But if you are going to push it like we all are doing (4.0~5.0ghz) I would suggest an H100I or Custom water cooling! I have my x5660 at 4.6ghz and never see above 72c on water! Just keep in mind the Tcase temp max is 81.5c, and Core max is 96c. The cooler the better always! So if you are planning to jump up above the 4ghz mark then just bite the bullet now and get a good closed loop or custom water

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKZBs71PQv4


----------



## jkefalas

Replaced my i7 960 with a x5675-ES (Confidential). Didn't have to touch anything except the timings, FTW!

http://valid.canardpc.com/dahs97

http://valid.x86.fr/dahs97

EDIT: fudged the rules a bit by adding club sig - but I am obviously legit.


----------



## Bradford1040

3D_Mark score

Personal best for a single gtx 680 and a hex core X5660


----------



## brootalperry

It just occurred to me...despite X58 being 6 years old my X5650 doesn't bottleneck my overclocked Titan. I love this CPU.


----------



## Hazardz

The good: Got another X5675 in the mail today, $80 price error off ebay. Tossed it into an EX58-UDR3 v1.0 also cheap off ebay (seller listed it as a v1.6...). Only booted up after I updated the BIOS to 12Q. I still have a spare i7 920.

The bad: Still waiting for an SSD and R9 290 to come back from RMA.


----------



## Screener

I picked up a X5570 for around $25 for a stock supermicro x8sti board I also got from the bay for similar money. Modded the PCI-e 16x slot and now I can run any graphics card I want in it















Considering its age it is a fantastic platform for the cash, boosts to 3.3ghz all at stock


----------



## Bradford1040

Beat my last score!

Anyone else running a 680 or 770? I would love to compare scores


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Beat my last score!
> 
> Anyone else running a 680 or 770? I would love to compare scores


Go on guys! Whomp him!


----------



## jkefalas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> 3D_Mark score
> 
> Personal best for a single gtx 680 and a hex core X5660


Hmmm... seems like you could get a lot more out of your rig. You in Extreme mode, maybe? I get into the low 11k's (not in Extreme mode) What are you clocked at?


----------



## DunePilot

What do you guys make of this ram? Which would you get?

$120
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233539

Other two options I am considering are...

$150 (2 sets)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148554

$175
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233287


----------



## DunePilot

So, I had a couple days off, and threw a H110i GT into my HAF 932 Advanced case. It took some modifying but I was able to mount it and man it brought my tempts down so much! I am running a stable 4.09Ghz on the i7 960. My 1333 ram limited how I could overclock without severely underclocking the ram, and it sure didn't want to be overclocked much. I found out that I either have a bad stick of ram that was causing me trouble (I did have 12 gig) or my 5 and 6 slot are the issue. I didn't play with loose timing much. Just leaving it at 1336 for the remaining 8 gigs.










I probably will make a video of the bios to help anyone else before I rip the i7 out. The X5675 shows up on shipping tracking that it should be here this afternoon. So that is when the real fun begins.

Really need to get some more ram before I pursue that too much. I might just leave the i7 in until then because I go back to work for 4 days tomorrow. I could order ram today and probably have it waiting on me when I get off in 5 days.

I keep trying to buy a 980Ti hybrid but they sell out in about 1 minute the two or three times they've shown up in stock. They only launched on the 2nd so I am sure it might be a bit. $350 cheaper than the Titan X hybrid and from testing it looks like the extra 6GB of VRAM is about the only difference along with a handful short of cuda cores. Plenty enough for this puppy to hopefully chug along another 3 years.

http://valid.x86.fr/87sbfh


----------



## kckyle

ok i need a bigger ssd, what is the state of x58 with pcie ssd? does anyone have any update?


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ok i need a bigger ssd, what is the state of x58 with pcie ssd? does anyone have any update?


All I have seen in computex so far is nvme


----------



## jkefalas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> So, I had a couple days off, and threw a H110i GT into my HAF 932 Advanced case. It took some modifying but I was able to mount it and man it brought my tempts down so much! I am running a stable 4.09Ghz on the i7 960. My 1333 ram limited how I could overclock without severely underclocking the ram, and it sure didn't want to be overclocked much. I found out that I either have a bad stick of ram that was causing me trouble (I did have 12 gig) or my 5 and 6 slot are the issue. I didn't play with loose timing much. Just leaving it at 1336 for the remaining 8 gigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably will make a video of the bios to help anyone else before I rip the i7 out. The X5675 shows up on shipping tracking that it should be here this afternoon. So that is when the real fun begins.
> 
> Really need to get some more ram before I pursue that too much. I might just leave the i7 in until then because I go back to work for 4 days tomorrow. I could order ram today and probably have it waiting on me when I get off in 5 days.
> 
> I keep trying to buy a 980Ti hybrid but they sell out in about 1 minute the two or three times they've shown up in stock. They only launched on the 2nd so I am sure it might be a bit. $350 cheaper than the Titan X hybrid and from testing it looks like the extra 6GB of VRAM is about the only difference along with a handful short of cuda cores. Plenty enough for this puppy to hopefully chug along another 3 years.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/87sbfh


You're going to be very pleased.

I just upgraded from my i7 960 to a x5675-ES, this weekend. Where I struggled to get the 960 to 4.2, and 4.0 was stable-ish, the x5675 is at a solid 4211MHz, simply by setting the timings I wanted (168x25) and leaving everything else on auto. Temps are also fantastic. Scoring 11400+ in 3dMark FS and 5695 in latest PCMark8 test. With a 980, you should even surpass that!


----------



## jkefalas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> All I have seen in computex so far is nvme


Yeah. SSD speed is still an improvement over HDD, but it's about the biggest limit with still running x58 when compared to everything else. Still not worth upgrading to 1150 or 2011 though, IMHO.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> And matching RAM and CPU to go with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, if it happens, it happens.
> 
> I had decided that if I had to replace I was going to buy an r5e and everything that goes with it anyway. If they send me an r4e, at least I can salvage some RAM. Shame i only have 3x2 though.


Asus got back to me, board was not covered ... so I went out and bought the Rampage V and an i7-5820K. Once you've had six cores, you can't go back - right?

First test with default everything wasn't as good as I expected ... X5675 owners should still be happy!



BIOS updated, XMP profile applied, little bit of an O/C ...



So, it's goodnight from me, it was fun while it lasted and it was a pleasure interacting with y'all.









Time to sell off the old kit to fund this


----------



## Kana-Maru

^ Only 28 PCI-E Lanes. Oh Intel








Also those numbers are pretty. From what I've seen in several benchmarks websites, the single core speed is still poor [WTH intel?] and even while the 5820K was OC'd to 4.5Ghz I expected more. Good upgrade. I will continue to wait for more of a increase. Even in Cinebench R15 - 15% isn't enough to make most X58 users abandon the platform.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ok i need a bigger ssd, what is the state of x58 with pcie ssd? does anyone have any update?


I run two SSDs in RAID 0. I'm using the on-board SATA II RAID Controller and everything is fine. I'm thinking about getting a PCI-E RAID SATA III card just because I can. I've been hesitant since I don't "need" to upgrade anything. I will anyways


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> What do you guys make of this ram? Which would you get?
> 
> $120
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233539
> 
> Other two options I am considering are...
> 
> $150 (2 sets)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148554
> 
> $175
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233287


Or get these. They can be ran at the same timings as the crucial ram you linked, and they're cheaper.
$118 - Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (2 x 8GB)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148657
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> ^ Only 28 PCI-E Lanes. Oh Intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run two SSDs in RAID 0. I'm using the on-board SATA II RAID Controller and everything is fine. I'm thinking about getting a PCI-E RAID SATA III card just because I can. I've been hesitant since I don't "need" to upgrade anything. I will anyways


Only 28? how is that even at general use level? Remember the LGA775 days with three x16 slots?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Beat my last score!
> 
> Anyone else running a 680 or 770? I would love to compare scores
> 
> 
> 
> Go on guys! Whomp him!
Click to expand...

thanks, my cheering section lol! I really have been pushing for more on this. I finally broke 8200 last night. Had to use the classified tool to raise volts on the PEXVDD 1 & 2, and the FBVDD! But runnning stable at 1306 core and 7800mhz ram! Not bad on the ram since it was 6000 stock


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Or get these. They can be ran at the same timings as the crucial ram you linked, and they're cheaper.
> $118 - Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (2 x 8GB)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148657


If you don't mind me asking, why are you running dual channel instead of triple channel?

Quote:


> Only 28? how is that even at general use level? Remember the LGA775 days with three x16 slots?


Yeah that's it for that CPU. X58 has 36 lanes. I was hoping for more PCI-E lanes for Haswell-E, but no we are STILL stuck at 40 lanes. Intel marketing. I really wish AMD would get their head in the game.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I thought X58 has 40 PCI-e lanes.


----------



## kckyle

uh i think x58 has 36 lanes, 38 or 40 if mobo has the NF200 chip like the evga classified or the asus WS board.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> uh i think x58 has 36 lanes, 38 or 40 if mobo has the NF200 chip like the evga classified or the asus WS board.


I corrected my typo. 36 lanes not 32. I was think dual PCIe-x16 GPUs when I posted that.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Oh, I don't know why I thought this chipset had 40 lanes available. I just knew it was more than 32.


----------



## kckyle

it does have 40 lanes if you have a nf200 chip onboard.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quick, someone talk me out of buying this R9 290 and this 16GB kit. Something about getting an R9 290 and 24GB for $365.90 is so enticing.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Quick, someone talk me out of buying this R9 290 and this 16GB kit. Something about getting an R9 290 and 24GB for $365.90 is so enticing.


Link did not work for my but.

Don't do it, don't do it. Save your money for a better upgrade.

Did that work? lol

I am seeing DDR3 memory, 8gb sticks and kits under 50$

Any way I just picked up two used Sapphire R-9 280x 3gb cards for 100$ each.
They smoked my GTX970 at BOINC primegrid
My first AMD cards since the 850 and1024HT I think that what they were, was many years ago. The color looks real good, they were stable running 100% load for a week 24/7 doing a challenge.
They do throw off some heat and will be sitting idle until Fall when I need to heat my house again.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Quick, someone talk me out of buying this R9 290 and this 16GB kit. Something about getting an R9 290 and 24GB for $365.90 is so enticing.


Don't buy it. Joking....get whatever you want. For a extra 30 ponies you can get a 290X [20.00 rebate]
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202145

Your 290 comes with free RAM so that might be better overall. It depends on what you want and need. Go for it


----------



## Xp0c

Looks like a good deal, and a nice upgrade. Go for it!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Quick, someone talk me out of buying this R9 290 and this 16GB kit. Something about getting an R9 290 and 24GB for $365.90 is so enticing.


Being serious here, buy better RAM. Those timings are







to say the least.


----------



## bill1024

Not sure why all the links you guys post come up blank for me. But if I right click under properties I can get the item number and search it at newegg.

Looks like a good deal and it had 500 or so more cores than the 280x.
Do you think the prices will drop on the older cards after the release of the new 300 series card that is coming out soon?
Looks like you have the 5870 you're upgrading from, should notice a difference for sure.
If you have the money, why not. Can't take it with you.


----------



## DunePilot

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148563

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233539

Both look really good to me. Personally I am leaning towards this set of Corsair since I already run a lot of corsair stuff and have the LINK software. Wish that dominator platinum wasn't an extra 55 bucks for the same specs..... ; \ Those white LEDs sure would look perty.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148563
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233539
> 
> Both look really good to me. Personally I am leaning towards this set of Corsair since I already run a lot of corsair stuff and have the LINK software. Wish that dominator platinum wasn't an extra 55 bucks for the same specs..... ; \ Those white LEDs sure would look perty.


Those links work for me, not sure whats wrong with all the others..mmmm
Thanks


----------



## bill1024

Maybe some one here knows and can help. The links Kana and chess posted end here with a blank page

What is this any one know?

http://cj.dotomi.com/qi79mu21K/u05/JIMMOIPO/OJMOQMO/I/I/I?m=f9zu%3Dzry23DwzP5HHH1sMHHHMK%26B82%3DyAA6%25KR%25JW%25JWDDD.4vDvxx.t53%25JWg85uBtA%25JWg85uBtA.r96E%25KWZAv3%25KUePJVINPILJHJILM%3C%3CyAA6%3A%2F%2FDDD.u6s52CD.4vA%3APH%2Ft2zt1-NILNPLN-IHLLNHON%3C%3CX%3CyAA6%3A%2F%2FDDD.5Cv8t25t1.4vA%2FA%2FILPQQMM%2F5wwztzr2-EMP-Ev54-t2Bs%2FMHHH_JH%3C

The last links posted in post 5022 worked.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Being serious here, buy better RAM. Those timings are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to say the least.


I know the timings are awful, but the kit matches the free RAM that would come with the R9 290. I honestly have no idea what I would even do with 24GB of RAM. And I'm sure upping the voltage to 1.65V could possibly tighten up the timings.

I don't really want to upgrade my RAM because I won't be carrying it over to whatever my next build will be. I think I'll just wait two more weeks to see what the 300 series has to offer. Worst-case scenario, I buy a card I could have bought today a couple weeks later.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I know the timings are awful, but the kit matches the free RAM that would come with the R9 290. I honestly have no idea what I would even do with 24GB of RAM. And I'm sure upping the voltage to 1.65V could possibly tighten up the timings.
> 
> I don't really want to upgrade my RAM because I won't be carrying it over to whatever my next build will be. I think I'll just wait two more weeks to see what the 300 series has to offer. Worst-case scenario, I buy a card I could have bought today a couple weeks later.


Yeah the timings are bad, but you should be able to make them better in the BIOS. I'm upgrading to a lower Cas oh and the fact I may have some faulty RAM. I have no plans to leave the X58 platform anytime soon. My next upgrade will probably be a SATA III PCIe card.

I think the 300 series will be overpriced as well........dat HBM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Do you think the prices will drop on the older cards after the release of the new 300 series card that is coming out soon?


I don't think the prices will drop to much or at all. They will probably sell out, stop production and manufactures will move on to the latest and greatest at some point this year.
Quote:


> What is this any one know?


I posted a link for a:
SAPPHIRE 100361-4L Radeon R9 290X 4GB Tri-X OC, New Edition
which is 299.99 or 279.99 after rebate.
Newgg item number is "N82E16814202145"


----------



## DunePilot

For what its worth there is a rumor the standard 980 is going to drop to $350-400 in the next few days/weeks. I dont know if you guys are a fan of green team or not but something to keep in mind... still one heck of a card.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> For what its worth there is a rumor the standard 980 is going to drop to $350-400 in the next few days/weeks. I dont know if you guys are a fan of green team or not but something to keep in mind... still one heck of a card.


If that is true, its close to GTX970 prices, they may have to drop gtx970 prices a bit lower.
I may have to jump on one of those.


----------



## Blacklac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> If that is true, its close to GTX970 prices, they may have to drop gtx970 prices a bit lower.
> I may have to jump on one of those.


No doubt. I would seriously consider a "Step-up" to a $970 if they price drop soon...


----------



## spdaimon

From what I've seen, the 980s will be about $499 after the 980 TI launch (on 6/6/15). The 970s will be in the $350 range. Its hard to believe that my 780 TIs are going for that much now too. I guess too because they are about as fast as one. I paid double last year. Oh well, its the nature of the beast.


----------



## kckyle

the 970 is already below 350 range,


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> did some testing with the new cooler, wow i know my mega was old and kinda inadequate but i wasn't expecting this....
> 
> 
> 
> this is my temp with mega running prime, it actually hit 96c at first two run.
> 
> and this is my temp with the new cryorig r1 universal.
> 
> 
> 
> a massive drop of 15c.. i was expecting somewhere 7-9c to be honest.
> 
> but this cooler is quite large. however it did fit my very snug ud7's perimeter.
> 
> 
> 
> i had my doubts that it will fit at first
> 
> 
> 
> i mean after all..
> 
> 
> 
> and the final result..


Nice temps there at this frequency and voltages
I was thing go with better CPU cooler/heatsink,but at moment I'm happy with my Thermalright HR02 "Macho" although would love to have bit better temps

Its massive yours,but I think is pretty similar to Thermalright HR02,I will do later on pictures of mine how it sits in the case

Thanks,Jura


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> the 970 is already below 350 range,


After rebate I paid 310 for my 970 and paid 200 for my GTX960.
Both cards work very well for folding at home. 270-300,000 points per day and 160-190,000 PPD.
R-9 285x or a GTX660Ti both do 75,000 PPD just to compare.


----------



## GermanyChris

I don't think I want to support the green team anymore they're so dominant that my underdog affliction is kicking in.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I just care about the performance at the price I care to pay, which is up to $400 as long as the performance justifies the price. If the GTX 980 comes down to the $450 range, I might be willing to shell out the extra cash.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I don't think I want to support the green team anymore thy're so dominant that my underdog affliction is kicking in.


I feel the same way. The only thing that's keeping me from switching is the AMD driver issues. I have friends who complains about drivers every other month. There is no excuse that AMD still has issues with their drivers this many years after the fact.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I just care about the performance at the price I care to pay, which is up to $400 as long as the performance justifies the price. If the GTX 980 comes down to the $450 range, I might be willing to shell out the extra cash.


I don't I care about more than that.


----------



## Dotachin

The only thing that's keeping me from switching to AMD after buying a 780 is the lack of a DVI port in Fiji.
Those guys must have some mental illness or something, because I'll have to pay Nvidia again.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> I don't think I want to support the green team anymore thy're so dominant that my underdog affliction is kicking in.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way. The only thing that's keeping me from switching is the AMD driver issues. I have friends who complains about drivers every other month. There is no excuse that AMD still has issues with their drivers this many years after the fact.
Click to expand...

You want to see bad AMD drivers try Linux


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> The only thing that's keeping me from switching to AMD after buying a 780 is the lack of a DVI port in Fiji.
> Those guys must have some mental illness or something, because I'll have to pay Nvidia again.


Now that you mention it, I don't think there's any 980s with DVI ports.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Now that you mention it, I don't think there's any 980s with DVI ports.


?
https://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+900+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+980

All 980 Ti so far have at least 1 DVI port aswell
(Windforce has 2)


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> After rebate I paid 310 for my 970 and paid 200 for my GTX960.
> Both cards work very well for folding at home. 270-300,000 points per day and 160-190,000 PPD.
> R-9 285x or a GTX660Ti both do 75,000 PPD just to compare.


Hi there

I don't use Folding Home and I don't fold and I do use most of my time PC for rendering and OpenCL rendering and tests in OpenCL apps,due this I went with R9 290 which is fast enough for my tests in LuxRender and other OpenCL apps which I do use

Previously I've GTX560Ti for about the 1 year and this GPU has been not the best in 3D apps(when you started to hit limit of VRAM and this does happen when you using Octane render or even 3DS MAX with high poly models),in OpenCL has been just slow and has been pointless for me to use

Previously all SW which I've used supported only CUDA ,but now everything starting to move to the OpenCL and this I only support,due this I've went with mine,I don't usually play games on my PC,if I do then project CARS and few other games I still can play in HD(1920X1080) at highest details

Going with nVidia I don't want go again,although I would want to test new 980Ti in Octane render or few other apps if its worth to get,but Octane Render 3 will support OpenCL and due this I'm not looking to go again with nVidia and pay their prices

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I just care about the performance at the price I care to pay, which is up to $400 as long as the performance justifies the price. If the GTX 980 comes down to the $450 range, I might be willing to shell out the extra cash.


Hi there

personally I've went with Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC,tried too GTX780Ti for about the 6 weeks(friend borrowed me) just for few tests and I still went rather with R9 290 Tri-x OC and temps are in range 70-78C when I do play games or render with few SW

Really depends for what are you looking,but I'm happy with my R9,but depends on performance of their newer HBM range of AMD I'm willing to upgrade later this year

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I feel the same way. The only thing that's keeping me from switching is the AMD driver issues. I have friends who complains about drivers every other month. There is no excuse that AMD still has issues with their drivers this many years after the fact.


Hi there

I can only say,I'm still using older drivers,because they're giving me best performance in the 3D SW,I've tried newer drivers which has been OK and I've gained bit,but in one particular SW(Poser Pro) I've lost performance due this I'm on earlier drivers (14.2)

Every company have issue with drivers,I've used for while GTX560Ti or GTX780Ti and with both I've issue in some apps which I do use,I do play games,but not to extent as you probably guys,but I do rather test my GPU's in SW which are important for me

But to the date I didn't have any issue with driver itself or BSOD from GPU and my PC is turned on 24/7 with OC R9 290 Tri-X OC 1150/1500 and I'm trying every driver on my PC which is coming out and trying in few games like Project CARS,GTA V,Assetto Corsa etc,but still performance is good for me,but as usually you can run to problems when you want to play games which are based on nVidia Gameworks and PhysX ****,then performance of AMD will decrease quickly and due this I wouldn't say this is problem of AMD,but rather developer and nVidia

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> The only thing that's keeping me from switching to AMD after buying a 780 is the lack of a DVI port in Fiji.
> Those guys must have some mental illness or something, because I'll have to pay Nvidia again.


But you can use DVI to Displayport adapter,I do use on my R9 290 this as I'm running now 3 monitor setup,they don't cost too much and I would wait on the with which will come AMD as I think there will be included at least one DVI to Displayport adapter

Or you can go with older R9 290 which does have 2 DVI,1 HDMI and one Displayport

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> But you can use DVI to Displayport adapter,I do use on my R9 290 this as I'm running now 3 monitor setup,they don't cost too much and I would wait on the with which will come AMD as I think there will be included at least one DVI to Displayport adapter
> 
> Or you can go with older R9 290 which does have 2 DVI,1 HDMI and one Displayport
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Thanks for the input, but I have an overclocked Qnix, which would need an active adapter to run stock only, and such an adapter runs for around $100 (and it adds lag).


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> ?
> https://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+900+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+980
> 
> All 980 Ti so far have at least 1 DVI port aswell
> (Windforce has 2)


I didn't realize this. I guess only the models I've looked at had DP and HDMI. I happen to have an HDMI-to-DVI cable, but then I wouldn't be able to hook up my TV for watching Game of Thrones. I won't really consider a GTX 980 unless the price comes down to around $450, but 970s would have to remain relatively unchanged. The picture will clear up in a couple weeks when 300 cards start coming out.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> You want to see bad AMD drivers try Linux


No thanks.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I can only say,I'm still using older drivers,because they're giving me best performance in the 3D SW,I've tried newer drivers which has been OK and I've gained bit,but in one particular SW(Poser Pro) I've lost performance due this I'm on earlier drivers (14.2)
> 
> Every company have issue with drivers,I've used for while GTX560Ti or GTX780Ti and with both I've issue in some apps which I do use,I do play games,but not to extent as you probably guys,but I do rather test my GPU's in SW which are important for me
> 
> But to the date I didn't have any issue with driver itself or BSOD from GPU and my PC is turned on 24/7 with OC R9 290 Tri-X OC 1150/1500 and I'm trying every driver on my PC which is coming out and trying in few games like Project CARS,GTA V,Assetto Corsa etc,but still performance is good for me,but as usually you can run to problems when you want to play games which are based on nVidia Gameworks and PhysX ****,then performance of AMD will decrease quickly and due this I wouldn't say this is problem of AMD,but rather developer and nVidia
> 
> Thanks,Jura


I was only speaking from what others have told me about the drivers. I've heard a lot of bad things over the years online as well. I've had no issues with Nvidia yet. At least not from the cards I've ran from Nvidia. I almost purchased a 295X2. I didn't pull the trigger since my GTX 670s were still putting up great numbers @ 1440p, 1600p and well past 21:9. I have my eyes on AMD 300 series and HBM at the moment.


----------



## spdaimon

Easy fix though. Displayport to DVI adapter. Luckily I have a couple after trying out Eye Infinity on my 7970s.

Derp. Someone already said that. Wish they had a delete button on here.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Easy fix though. Displayport to DVI adapter. Luckily I have a couple after trying out Eye Infinity on my 7970s.
> 
> Derp. Someone already said that. Wish they had a delete button on here.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1384767/official-the-qnix-x-star-1440p-monitor-club/

I don't know the specifics, but only ~$100 active adapters work with korean panels, and when in use they are capped at 60hz, plus they add lag.
I'm very happy with my IPS 1440p 120hz $300 korean panel, it just requires a dual DVI input to shine.
I know DVI is doomed, but it still has life left in it. Plenty untill 4k ips monitors become less expensive.
So a gpu with no DVI ports is a no go for me for another generation or two.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Thanks for the input, but I have an overclocked Qnix, which would need an active adapter to run stock only, and such an adapter runs for around $100 (and it adds lag).


Hi there

I would wait with which will come AMD and then I would decide if its viable go with AMD "Fuji XT/Fury" and their HBM or rather go with GTX980
And about the yours monitor not sure,I've seen few active DVI to DP,which cost around £15-£30,but I think they support probably only stock refresh rate or bit higher than stock,but assume you are running higher refresh rate
Yes I know those active DVI-DP with USB powering cost around £60-£140 easily and not sure what is benefit of those as I don't use like you are have Qnix(I'm looking to get as next monitor Crossover 27Q LED-P Pivot Edition)

You will see and good luck









Thanks,Jura


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I would wait with which will come AMD and then I would decide if its viable go with AMD "Fuji XT/Fury" and their HBM or rather go with GTX980
> And about the yours monitor not sure,I've seen few active DVI to DP,which cost around £15-£30,but I think they support probably only stock refresh rate or bit higher than stock,but assume you are running higher refresh rate
> Yes I know those active DVI-DP with USB powering cost around £60-£140 easily and not sure what is benefit of those as I don't use like you are have Qnix(I'm looking to get as next monitor Crossover 27Q LED-P Pivot Edition)
> 
> You will see and good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,Jura


I will man







reference pcb 980Ti was never an option anyway








As for the cheap adapters, they probably are single link DVI, it's all about the bandwidth available.
Good luck with your next monitor as well!!
And sorry everyone if this went too off topic


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I spurred the topic of graphics cards by linking an R9 290 that had a free 8GB DDR3 stick and a separate 16GB kit for $90, but I've been waiting for the 300 series this long so I might as well keep waiting.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> did some testing with the new cooler, wow i know my mega was old and kinda inadequate but i wasn't expecting this....
> 
> 
> 
> this is my temp with mega running prime, it actually hit 96c at first two run.
> 
> and this is my temp with the new cryorig r1 universal.
> 
> 
> 
> a massive drop of 15c.. i was expecting somewhere 7-9c to be honest.
> 
> but this cooler is quite large. however it did fit my very snug ud7's perimeter.
> 
> 
> 
> i had my doubts that it will fit at first
> 
> 
> 
> i mean after all..
> 
> 
> 
> and the final result..


OK here is mine Thermalright Macho Rev.A(BW),please ignore the dust(I need to clean the PC when I will have time and PC will be off) and cable tie which I've used to fix fan





Thanks,Jura


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> did some testing with the new cooler, wow i know my mega was old and kinda inadequate but i wasn't expecting this....
> 
> this is my temp with mega running prime, it actually hit 96c at first two run.
> 
> and this is my temp with the new cryorig r1 universal.
> 
> *snip*


That cryorig looks like it does a better job than even the Noctra. I can't keep my W3690 that cool at those speeds. I have heard of that company once. Is that cooler still available? Googling it seems its out of stock, or is it out of production?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I didn't realize this. I guess only the models I've looked at had DP and HDMI. I happen to have an HDMI-to-DVI cable, but then I wouldn't be able to hook up my TV for watching Game of Thrones. I won't really consider a GTX 980 unless the price comes down to around $450, but 970s would have to remain relatively unchanged. The picture will clear up in a couple weeks when 300 cards start coming out.


I always go with EVGA, they have 3 Display Port, 1 DVI, and one HDMI on almost all their cards.

As far as cables....

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10246&cs_id=1024601&p_id=10582&seq=1&format=2

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IU1R29I?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage

Those are what a lot of people on the EVGA forums use.

Or if someone doesn't trust those, http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/dvi-cables/index.htm will custom make you anything you want.


----------



## DunePilot

Are any of you running a X5675 above 5.0? I would guess like... 215 X 24 (5160)? That was going to be one of the first things I tried. You could run your ram at say 2:8 (1720).
If any of you are pushing 5.0+ with core below 1.4 I would love to see some screenies/BIOS. I won't be able to jump into the fray until next week but would love some ideas to start with.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Are any of you running a X5675 above 5.0? I would guess like... 215 X 24 (5160)? That was going to be one of the first things I tried. You could run your ram at say 2:8 (1720).
> If any of you are pushing 5.0+ with core below 1.4 I would love to see some screenies/BIOS. I won't be able to jump into the fray until next week but would love some ideas to start with.


I don't have an X5675, but it doesn't have the 24x multiplier. Stock multiplier is 23x, turbo on all cores is 25x, turbo on two cores is 26x.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't have an X5675, but it doesn't have the 24x multiplier. Stock multiplier is 23x, turbo on all cores is 25x, turbo on two cores is 26x.


That is a bummer... 219X23 (5.037) if avoiding turbo could net 5.0 then. Hmm... you know how much luck people have had pushing that high? I would like to hope I can get 5.0+ out of it, more than likely will end up 4.6-8 though and would still be very happy with the results.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> That cryorig looks like it does a better job than even the Noctra. I can't keep my W3690 that cool at those speeds. I have heard of that company once. Is that cooler still available? Googling it seems its out of stock, or is it out of production?


They are having a hard time keeping it stock, so far it's sold out everywhere, but they r trying to increase supply to meet demand, plus it dosent help the fact that I have two of them lol and yeah it's on bar if not better than d15, plus it dosent have the ugly color noctua have


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Are any of you running a X5675 above 5.0? I would guess like... 215 X 24 (5160)? That was going to be one of the first things I tried. You could run your ram at say 2:8 (1720).
> If any of you are pushing 5.0+ with core below 1.4 I would love to see some screenies/BIOS. I won't be able to jump into the fray until next week but would love some ideas to start with.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have an X5675, but it doesn't have the 24x multiplier. Stock multiplier is 23x, turbo on all cores is 25x, turbo on two cores is 26x.
Click to expand...

5ghz at below 1.4? um that would be a golden chip, really golden! lol. 1.45 for 5.0+ would be a good chip, I get 4.6 at 1.45 on a x5660, but the higher multi doesn't really mean a better OC, just easier to get there. but 5ghz is obtainable hell I got to 5.4ghz but the volts were higher than I liked, looking at the 980~990x deaths after a few years running that speed told me to just back off, heat was manageable, even ran a few 3dmarks and cinebench runs. Water cooling is advised btw, though it seems there are some really good air cooling solutions posted lately as well

edit --- remember it is 6 cores 6 threads so 4.4 even blows away any AMD chip


----------



## DunePilot

I haven't even got it in the bench yet so it's gonna be interesting to fool around with. I'm gonna take this OC slow and scale everything to minimum and max out my BCLK first and really put some time into getting this one right.

Maybe I will win the silicon lottery and be able to hit 219. It'll be under a H110i GT which are excellent btw, love mine and I just keep it on quiet mode so 1300rpm fan speeds instead of the helicopter 2400rpm under performance mode. When testing stuff I sometimes move one fan to balanced which stay around 2000rpm.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I haven't even got it in the bench yet so it's gonna be interesting to fool around with. I'm gonna take this OC slow and scale everything to minimum and max out my BCLK first and really put some time into getting this one right.
> 
> Maybe I will win the silicon lottery and be able to hit 219. It'll be under a H110i GT which are excellent btw, love mine and I just keep it on quiet mode so 1300rpm fan speeds instead of the helicopter 2400rpm under performance mode. When testing stuff I sometimes move one fan to balanced which stay around 2000rpm.


I can hit 225 BCLK so chances are good lol, there are tricks to stable the BCLK higher but comes at a longevity cost

think at 225 that was like 85% OC lol


----------



## DunePilot

I'll make note of when either I lose stability or hit 1.4, might push it further during testing to scale it in but definitely not higher than 1.45, still probably will settle with whatever BCLK I hit at 1.4 tops just because the idea behind this revamp is to get another solid 3 years.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

VTT will limit your BCLK more than core voltage.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I'll make note of when either I lose stability or hit 1.4, might push it further during testing to scale it in but definitely not higher than 1.45, still probably will settle with whatever BCLK I hit at 1.4 tops just because the idea behind this revamp is to get another solid 3 years.


1.45 is totally safe at this point, even if your chip is cut to half life, that is still another 5 years at this point! I know darn well none of us will have these as our main chips by then lol. I have done a lot (A LOT) of reading on westmere and how much they can take, seem the ram volts above 1.65~66 is a big nono! The QPI volts are said to be 1.35 no higher but found out 1.40 is totally safe for westmere, not Bloomfield or one other I think, but seen volts of 1.52 VTT still going today on 990X which is basically a lower bined Xeon with an unlocked multi! I wouldn't push it that high 24/7 lol, but 1.45 seems fine on my set up, I only had one issue and that was a 8 pin ext that fried up from NZXT! The wire was sub par

keep in mind also the PLL volts, a lot of people don't know what it even does. I dove into intel spec sheets and found that on X58 it is control steady voltage of the CPU VTT and Ram Volt. So if you think you are having a power issue raise the PLL from 1.8 to max 2.0, small increments of course!

I found this out when the 8 pin was going bad, BTW, it worked for a short time till I found the issue of the wire not having good voltage going through it


----------



## Bradford1040

OH! One other thing, most will agree, odd multi works ten times better than even! so 21 23 are good but 22 not so much lol. Been like that since the early LGA 775 days really, when the first adj multi's came out

Got me thinking of the Q9550 I had! HATED the .5 of 8.5 multi, and when I dropped it back to 7 and upped the FSB I hit 4.2ghz stable! Ran that rig for years and it still works to this day, just don't use it anymore


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> They are having a hard time keeping it stock, so far it's sold out everywhere, but they r trying to increase supply to meet demand, plus it doesn't help the fact that I have two of them lol and yeah it's on bar if not better than d15, plus it dosent have the ugly color noctua have


hmm.. would it be worth changing out the D14 on the W3690 for a D15? I could always use the D14 on the X5675, although I got it running comfortably around 60-65 now with 25*160, but at 20*200 seemed to heat it up, my guess it needed more voltage. I had it set to auto, and planned to manually tweak it, but once I saw it go into the 80s I backed off to 20*160 and slowly brought the multiplier up. Ideally, I'd like to get into the 4.2 - 4.4 range.

EDIT: looks like D14 runs about 2C hotter, so probably not really. Found the CryoRig R1 Ultimate on Amazon. Wants a king's ransom for it. For that price, I'd prefer a Swiftech H220X and perhaps find a waterblock for either the 780 TI I think I will swap in there this weekend.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I believe the odd/even multi bias is a myth. At least I have read that your processor will favor whatever is stock, for example mine is 22x so it would favor even multipliers. I have not had problems finding stability with any combination of multipliers and base clocks, though, especially compared to the i7-930 which my X5670 replaced.


----------



## marcchep

Hello guys, I have to decide AGAIN on what motherboard to get because the EVGA X58 SLI LE I bought got damaged.








Now, I have to decide between the DFI LANParty DK X58-T3eH6 and the ASUS P6T. So, which one should I get? I´m going to use a X5670 on it.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I believe the odd/even multi bias is a myth. At least I have read that your processor will favor whatever is stock, for example mine is 22x so it would favor even multipliers. I have not had problems finding stability with any combination of multipliers and base clocks, though, especially compared to the i7-930 which my X5670 replaced.


Maybe, just been mine and many other experienced over the years. Might just be the way we OC to! lol, who knows. But I believe that odd works better, it has for me anyway. I might not know a darn thing. Wouldn't be the first time I was wrong and won't be the last lol.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcchep*
> 
> Hello guys, I have to decide AGAIN on what motherboard to get because the EVGA X58 SLI LE I bought got damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have to decide between the DFI LANParty DK X58-T3eH6 and the ASUS P6T. So, which one should I get? I´m going to use a X5670 on it.


first P6T or V2?


----------



## marcchep

The P6T without the V2


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Maybe, just been mine and many other experienced over the years. Might just be the way we OC to! lol, who knows. But I believe that odd works better, it has for me anyway. I might not know a darn thing. Wouldn't be the first time I was wrong and won't be the last lol.


I believe this came about because a lot of people had processors which had a stock odd multiplier. I can run 20x210 just as well as 21x200 or 22x191 or 24x175.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcchep*
> 
> Hello guys, I have to decide AGAIN on what motherboard to get because the EVGA X58 SLI LE I bought got damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have to decide between the DFI LANParty DK X58-T3eH6 and the ASUS P6T. So, which one should I get? I´m going to use a X5670 on it.


DFI won't work with hexacore xeon.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> That cryorig looks like it does a better job than even the Noctra. I can't keep my W3690 that cool at those speeds. I have heard of that company once. Is that cooler still available? Googling it seems its out of stock, or is it out of production?


Hi there

I've seen them over on eBay and they cost over here around £90-£130 which is much more than for Noctua etc and yes agree they have similar cooling as Noctua and sometimes they have better results too
Just check R1 Ultimate,those you should be able find,not sure on earlier model R1,but those Ultimate cost bit more over here than in US,just check eBay there

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> They are having a hard time keeping it stock, so far it's sold out everywhere, but they r trying to increase supply to meet demand, plus it dosent help the fact that I have two of them lol and yeah it's on bar if not better than d15, plus it dosent have the ugly color noctua have


Agree on this,I wanted to go with Noctua D15,because has been out of stock I've went with Thermalright,which is OK,I've not seen higher temps on mine than 70C and seems is working well,usually temps are in middle 60 and during the night temps are under 60(middle 50C)

I will see if I will go with D15 or other CPU heatsink,but this R1 looks like better buy than D15,which I will be getting if prices will fall bit,right now I just can't justify extra £90-£130 for CPU cooler

Thanks,Jura


----------



## bill1024

I have a x5650 I can't use the 22 multi much above stock or it crashes my Linux OS. Would it be anybetter in windows I don't know.
So I run 19x200 for 3.8ghz with 1600 ram speed. Been running 24/7 for a few weeks now. Evga FTW3


----------



## jkefalas

Now that I have my x5675 up and running solid at 4.2, I am thinking about switching RAM, but here is my dilemma:

Currently running 3x4G of GSkill Sniper Low V at 1684MHz 9-9-9-24-110-*1N*. 1.28v

Looking at 3x4G Dominators which would theoretically run at 2000MHz 9-10-9-27-???-*2N*. 1.65v.

My initial gut reaction that even with 25% more bandwidth, between the slightly slower timings and ESPECIALLY running an extra cycle, the $50-$60 difference in upgrading is more for vanity's sake than anything else. Not to mention a lot more strain on the NB with that much more voltage.

Thoughts? Thx!


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkefalas*
> 
> Now that I have my x5675 up and running solid at 4.2, I am thinking about switching RAM, but here is my dilemma:
> 
> Currently running 3x4G of GSkill Sniper Low V at 1684MHz 9-9-9-24-110-*1N*. 1.28v
> 
> Looking at 3x4G Dominators which would theoretically run at 2000MHz 9-10-9-27-???-*2N*. 1.65v.
> 
> My initial gut reaction that even with 25% more bandwidth, between the slightly slower timings and ESPECIALLY running an extra cycle, the $50-$60 difference in upgrading is more for vanity's sake than anything else. Not to mention a lot more strain on the NB with that much more voltage.
> 
> Thoughts? Thx!


I would save your money for a better mod. Aside from running benchmarks will you really see an improvement... I did not see a lot of improvement pushing my memory over 1700
Try setting the memory you have now ti 1N it most likely will work fine.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkefalas*
> 
> Now that I have my x5675 up and running solid at 4.2, I am thinking about switching RAM, but here is my dilemma:
> 
> Currently running 3x4G of GSkill Sniper Low V at 1684MHz 9-9-9-24-110-*1N*. 1.28v
> 
> Looking at 3x4G Dominators which would theoretically run at 2000MHz 9-10-9-27-???-*2N*. 1.65v.
> 
> My initial gut reaction that even with 25% more bandwidth, between the slightly slower timings and ESPECIALLY running an extra cycle, the $50-$60 difference in upgrading is more for vanity's sake than anything else. Not to mention a lot more strain on the NB with that much more voltage.
> 
> Thoughts? Thx!


I would try upping the voltage to lower the timings.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkefalas*
> 
> Now that I have my x5675 up and running solid at 4.2, I am thinking about switching RAM, but here is my dilemma:
> 
> Currently running 3x4G of GSkill Sniper Low V at 1684MHz 9-9-9-24-110-*1N*. 1.28v
> 
> Looking at 3x4G Dominators which would theoretically run at 2000MHz 9-10-9-27-???-*2N*. 1.65v.
> 
> My initial gut reaction that even with 25% more bandwidth, between the slightly slower timings and ESPECIALLY running an extra cycle, the $50-$60 difference in upgrading is more for vanity's sake than anything else. Not to mention a lot more strain on the NB with that much more voltage.
> 
> Thoughts? Thx!


Well we all understand the vanity part! lol 100%

I wouldn't do it, ddr4 will most likely be your next upgrade! So buying ddr3 is not an investment at this point really.

What were you trying for at 4.2? I mean all the settings volts and all? 4.2ghz on a x5675 should be relatively easy! Was there a voltage to stopped at? or what was the errors? I noticed issues with ram and qpi crashes at first but overcame that after reading a million other posts on the web! (told myself a billion times not to exaggerate







)

But getting 2000 mhz vs 1700 mhz is only worth it if you have the extra cash and just want it to want it! I mean you might pick up a higher benchmark here and there but no real world advantage really! A little maybe but not that noticeable.


----------



## marcchep

If you had to choose between any X58 Mainboard, which one would you get?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I have a x5650 I can't use the 22 multi much above stock or it crashes my Linux OS. Would it be anybetter in windows I don't know.
> So I run 19x200 for 3.8ghz with 1600 ram speed. Been running 24/7 for a few weeks now. Evga FTW3


Which os you running! just curious is all! I love Linux!!!! I would be running it 24/7 is I could get Qemu/kvm passthrough to work better! I was getting bad stutters in games with my passthrough but it is still work in progress! I was running BlackArch/AssaultArch variant I made myself. I even did a LFS OS (Linux From Scratch), that took so much time and reading


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcchep*
> 
> If you had to choose between any X58 Mainboard, which one would you get?


Sabertooth hands down!


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcchep*
> 
> If you had to choose between any X58 Mainboard, which one would you get?


UD7, looks like Gigabyte really nailed it that gen.

Edit: what am I even saying... SR2 all day! it's such a distant dream I actually forgot it


----------



## Bradford1040

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-P6X58D-Premium-Intel-X58-Chipset-LGA1366-Motherboard-/281711526037?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419750c095

149.00 free shipping and a great board

USB3 and Sata3 make it about the best of the X58's out for most, I love the SaberTooth myself but I know a few with this P6X58D Pro board and they absolutely love it


----------



## chessmyantidrug

It's all preference when it comes to motherboards. They offer so many options across all price points. I will probably always go with a Sabertooth motherboard because of their quality, features and aesthetics.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-P6X58D-Premium-Intel-X58-Chipset-LGA1366-Motherboard-/281711526037?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419750c095
> 
> 149.00 free shipping and a great board


Got it, has been very reliable, but I couldn't get the x22 multi to work on my 5650


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Got it, has been very reliable, but I couldn't get the x22 multi to work on my 5650


Could you not select it in BIOS? Were you able to select it, save settings, exit, go back into BIOS and it would go down to 20x? Would it save 22x, load back up with 22x but go down to 20x in Windows?

I had a hard time getting 24x to work with my X5670. I kept thinking it wasn't saving, but it actually was. RealTemp turned out to be the culprit since it has an option that disables Turbo by default. If that's your problem, your two options are manually edit the .ini file to turn off the option before opening RealTemp or you can disable the option in RealTemp and restart your computer.

If you simply can't select it in your BIOS or it won't save, then I don't know what to do. :\


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-P6X58D-Premium-Intel-X58-Chipset-LGA1366-Motherboard-/281711526037?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419750c095
> 
> 149.00 free shipping and a great board
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, has been very reliable, but I couldn't get the x22 multi to work on my 5650
Click to expand...

What was your issue? You are the second one today that had issues with the 22 multi. not that running a higher multi is better, in fact higher FSB/BLCK is better for performance anyway, the multi just helps with getting it up there with the BLCK threshold being "about" 220! like I have mine set to auto which defaults to 21 on the X5660 thinking yours should default to 20, and if you run a 210~220 BLCK then you are going to need to set the delay to 100ps on the cpu and pci-e, also raise the pci-e to 101~105 mhz and raise the volts on the qpi to 1.30~1.35 volts, oh and enable LLC and disable CPU TM, don't even think the chip supports it anyway!


----------



## Bradford1040

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-P6T7-WS-SuperComputer-LGA-1366-Motherboard-w-Intel-Core-i7-930-CPU-/381277688559?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c5ebd2ef

OMG! I wish I had the money! I know it is expensive for old tech but this was my dream board back then, that would be my vanity buy right there!


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Could you not select it in BIOS? Were you able to select it, save settings, exit, go back into BIOS and it would go down to 20x? Would it save 22x, load back up with 22x but go down to 20x in Windows?
> 
> I had a hard time getting 24x to work with my X5670. I kept thinking it wasn't saving, but it actually was. RealTemp turned out to be the culprit since it has an option that disables Turbo by default. If that's your problem, your two options are manually edit the .ini file to turn off the option before opening RealTemp or you can disable the option in RealTemp and restart your computer.
> 
> If you simply can't select it in your BIOS or it won't save, then I don't know what to do. :\


I'll try it and come back to report!!

Real temp's ini was ok DisableTurbo=0, but I tried in BIOS anyway and this time it worked!! lol








I have no idea what happend all the other times!!
Thank you so much for making me try again!
+rep


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-P6T7-WS-SuperComputer-LGA-1366-Motherboard-w-Intel-Core-i7-930-CPU-/381277688559?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c5ebd2ef
> 
> OMG! I wish I had the money! I know it is expensive for old tech but this was my dream board back then, that would be my vanity buy right there!


There's a Rampage III Formula + i7-920 combo that I'd probably rather have.


----------



## Xp0c

This is in Ontario, Canada
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-software/kitchener-waterloo/sabertooth-x58-motherboard-barely-used/1073537417?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## bill1024

Couple questions asked.

I been using the [H] folding appliance, it is a tweaked Ubuntu 12.xx with BOINC built in.
Over the years I have used Ubuntu, Mint, Fedora. I like Ubuntu, guess I am used to it now.

As far as motherboards, I like my Asus Rampage3 Gene, it is a small board so I bet I would like of of the other bigger Ramage boards better (more slots)
My two EVGA FTW3s have been real good to me too so far. Overclock well, enough slots and seem to be rock solid.


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> This is in Ontario, Canada
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-software/kitchener-waterloo/sabertooth-x58-motherboard-barely-used/1073537417?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Too bad it's in Kitchener.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> Too bad it's in Kitchener.


He should have it on ebay. He would get more than he's asking for sure.


----------



## Dotachin

Seems my 5650 doesn't like x22 multi at 1.35 vcore, tried 196x22 and didn't pass IBT so rolled back to 210x20.
When I get a new gpu in two or three months, I will have to swap the psu as well anyways (current is a crappy 700w coolermaster). Then I'll see where ~1.38 vcore can get me (hopefully 4.4 - 4.5), no point trying before that.


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> He should have it on ebay. He would get more than he's asking for sure.


Probably but not everyone wants to deal with eBay, the 10% eBay fee and 2.9% or 3.9% Paypal fee on top and the hassle of shipping. Cash is king!


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-P6T7-WS-SuperComputer-LGA-1366-Motherboard-w-Intel-Core-i7-930-CPU-/381277688559?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c5ebd2ef
> 
> OMG! I wish I had the money! I know it is expensive for old tech but this was my dream board back then, that would be my vanity buy right there!
> 
> 
> 
> There's a Rampage III Formula + i7-920 combo that I'd probably rather have.
Click to expand...

I always wanted the WS board, I have A LOT of drives, and most of them are SAS drives which are much faster


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Seems my 5650 doesn't like x22 multi at 1.35 vcore, tried 196x22 and didn't pass IBT so rolled back to 210x20.
> When I get a new gpu in two or three months, I will have to swap the psu as well anyways (current is a crappy 700w coolermaster). Then I'll see where ~1.38 vcore can get me (hopefully 4.4 - 4.5), no point trying before that.


700w CM should be good for even a 780ti or 980, or r290 with your chip, I am using a really crappy PSU lol and even though it is 1000w I have my GPU GTX680 Classy overvolted and overclocked and my CPU pushed to where it hits 50~60 amps spikes (according to Aida64) and I have it pluged into my APC750 rack server style, it never hits above the 625 watt mark, and I have like 10 drives hooked up and water cooling


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Seems my 5650 doesn't like x22 multi at 1.35 vcore, tried 196x22 and didn't pass IBT so rolled back to 210x20.
> When I get a new gpu in two or three months, I will have to swap the psu as well anyways (current is a crappy 700w coolermaster). Then I'll see where ~1.38 vcore can get me (hopefully 4.4 - 4.5), no point trying before that.


I would only bother replacing a power supply if it was out of warranty or you actually need more power. If your power supply is still under warranty, there's no need for you to replace it.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> Probably but not everyone wants to deal with eBay, the 10% eBay fee and 2.9% or 3.9% Paypal fee on top and the hassle of shipping. Cash is king!


True enough.
If he was local I would get it, even though I don't need it. lol


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Got it, has been very reliable, but I couldn't get the x22 multi to work on my 5650


Most of these boards require Turbo (or speed step I guess, I have yet to fool with my new Xeon) and C1 sleep state to be enabled to get the last 1 or 2 mult's if I understand it correctly.

http://www.masterslair.com/should-you-overclock-with-speedstep-c1e-or-turbo-boost-enabled

Excellent guide, good part about tightening ram timings too.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> 700w CM should be good for even a 780ti or 980, or r290 with your chip, I am using a really crappy PSU lol and even though it is 1000w I have my GPU GTX680 Classy overvolted and overclocked and my CPU pushed to where it hits 50~60 amps spikes (according to Aida64) and I have it pluged into my APC750 rack server style, it never hits above the 625 watt mark, and I have like 10 drives hooked up and water cooling


I plan on getting the MSI/Corsair hybrid 980ti (custom pcb as far as I can tell) and overclock it, I expect it to need around 300w alone. X58 needs juice, even at 32nm, are you sure 700w is enough?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Most of these boards require Turbo (or speed step I guess, I have yet to fool with my new Xeon) and C1 sleep state to be enabled to get the last 1 or 2 mult's if I understand it correctly.


It needs turbo but not C1, I don't know why I couldn't make it work before but I tried again and it showed up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I would only bother replacing a power supply if it was out of warranty or you actually need more power. If your power supply is still under warranty, there's no need for you to replace it.


Where I live we only get 1 year warranties in tech so it has been out of warranty a long time XD


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> It needs turbo but not C1, I don't know why I couldn't make it work before but I tried again and it showed up.


Well, I posted the wrong link and didn't explain what I meant very well either. Here is the correct one.

http://www.masterslair.com/should-you-overclock-with-speedstep-c1e-or-turbo-boost-enabled

Lots of good info from this whole blog, some of it is outdated like "most programs don't utilize hyperthreading" for example and is for the i7 series but lots of this you can carry over for OC the Xeons I would think.

Edit: Well... not really outdated, still completely true for gaming. But DirectX12 hopefully changes that in a huge way. Editing, rendering, music, photo programs etc already utilize more cores.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Well, I posted the wrong link and didn't explain what I meant very well either. Here is the correct one.
> 
> http://www.masterslair.com/should-you-overclock-with-speedstep-c1e-or-turbo-boost-enabled


I used mostly Eebobb's settings since we have the same cpu and motherboard. You need C-state enabled to get the x23 (in my 5650) multi which only boosts two cores.

edit: it does look like a nice guide indeed







, I did my research a year ago (when I got my xeon).


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The way I was told to achieve the Turbo multiplier was set my CPU ratio to auto, enable SpeedStep, Turbo and C-states. Turns out I didn't have to enable C-states to make it work. After achieving the 24x multiplier this way, I attempted just setting it to 24 in BIOS and it worked. Until I ran into the RealTemp issue, but I sorted that out.


----------



## Xp0c

My 24th multi is always available. Even with speedstep, turbo, and the c-states disabled.


----------



## DunePilot

One thing I think is interesting and I haven't messed with is.... I think I still have mine on.

http://www.masterslair.com/how-to-overclock-intel-core-i7-i5-i3-cpu-overclocking-guide

"Disable CPU Spread Spectrum

Before we get started, it's good idea to disable one setting in the BIOS that can sometimes cause stability problems when overclocking: CPU Spread Spectrum. This feature is meant to reduce interference with other electrical equipment that's nearby, but it can reduce your maximum overclock, so it's usually best to turn this feature off, and it usually doesn't do any harm. "

Here is another detailed quote too I was looking for where he was talking about the C states. Don't forget this is a very old guide from around the first round of the i7s. So take what you will from it, and it also sounds like it might be slightly different from board to board.

"Enabling the turbo multiplier on an ASUS P7P55D-E Pro

On an Asus motherboard, such as the P7P55D-E Pro we're using for this guide, you need to limit C-States to only the C1 state, in order to be able to lock in the turbo multiplier when turbo boost is disabled. This will reduce some of the power saving features because your CPU cores won't be able to go into as deep of a sleep as they could before, so I don't recommend doing this if you don't need to.

Limiting C-States to only the C1 state will also disable turbo boost, so make sure you set this back to auto if you ever want to try and overclock with turbo boost enabled. "


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> 700w CM should be good for even a 780ti or 980, or r290 with your chip, I am using a really crappy PSU lol and even though it is 1000w I have my GPU GTX680 Classy overvolted and overclocked and my CPU pushed to where it hits 50~60 amps spikes (according to Aida64) and I have it pluged into my APC750 rack server style, it never hits above the 625 watt mark, and I have like 10 drives hooked up and water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on getting the MSI/Corsair hybrid 980ti (custom pcb as far as I can tell) and overclock it, I expect it to need around 300w alone. X58 needs juice, even at 32nm, are you sure 700w is enough?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Most of these boards require Turbo (or speed step I guess, I have yet to fool with my new Xeon) and C1 sleep state to be enabled to get the last 1 or 2 mult's if I understand it correctly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It needs turbo but not C1, I don't know why I couldn't make it work before but I tried again and it showed up.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I would only bother replacing a power supply if it was out of warranty or you actually need more power. If your power supply is still under warranty, there's no need for you to replace it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where I live we only get 1 year warranties in tech so it has been out of warranty a long time XD
Click to expand...

I am pretty sure you won't need more, I am not the end all be all of PSU knowledge but there is a guy on OCN that can tell you 100% for sure if you can use the psu brand and size you have for what you are planning! But the larger PSU theory was really out of control back in 2008, everyone wanted larger!!!! MORE MORE MORE lol, it was later found that it was not needed, a good PSU can push any OC with 700watts unless you are talking about multi GPU's! I am pretty sure your 700 should be fine but look up the PSU guide guy, ask him! He really is the pro, not much about PSU's he doesn't know lol


----------



## DunePilot

cinebench.jpg 216k .jpg file
Alright to continue our discussion on the C states... I am at a complete loss here. I enable them, not just C1 but the option for the others well, nothing else about my OC has changed (note I am still on the 960, Xeon has to wait until next week) but when I tested it in Cinebench with CPU-Z and HWMonitor both turned on I scored my lowest score yet, I usually run the bench with those closed so I ran it again. Then with them closed I scored my best highest score yet.. nothing at all with the OC changed other than C states being turned back on.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcchep*
> 
> If you had to choose between any X58 Mainboard, which one would you get?


SR-2


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> SR-2


I would agree but it's not an x58 board


----------



## jkefalas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Well we all understand the vanity part! lol 100%
> 
> I wouldn't do it, ddr4 will most likely be your next upgrade! So buying ddr3 is not an investment at this point really.
> 
> What were you trying for at 4.2? I mean all the settings volts and all? 4.2ghz on a x5675 should be relatively easy! Was there a voltage to stopped at? or what was the errors? I noticed issues with ram and qpi crashes at first but overcame that after reading a million other posts on the web! (told myself a billion times not to exaggerate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> But getting 2000 mhz vs 1700 mhz is only worth it if you have the extra cash and just want it to want it! I mean you might pick up a higher benchmark here and there but no real world advantage really! A little maybe but not that noticeable.


Thanks all! About what I thought. I just stopped at 4.2 to not get in the weeds, really.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> cinebench.jpg 216k .jpg file
> Alright to continue our discussion on the C states... I am at a complete loss here. I enable them, not just C1 but the option for the others well, nothing else about my OC has changed (note I am still on the 960, Xeon has to wait until next week) but when I tested it in Cinebench with CPU-Z and HWMonitor both turned on I scored my lowest score yet, I usually run the bench with those closed so I ran it again. Then with them closed I scored my best highest score yet.. nothing at all with the OC changed other than C states being turned back on.
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2479728/width/500/height/1000


If I keep C-states enabled my CPU will occasionally downclock when running it at 100% load when OC'd. Maybe the same thing is happening with yours?


----------



## DunePilot

Well, I thought that the first time when it ran the lowest bench yet at 559, but then I remembered I left CPU-Z and HW Monitor going because normally it would bench right around 585 but I always run the benchmark with those closed so I attributed it more towards that, I closed them and reran again and it pulled out a 611, blowing my old scores out of the water by 22. If anything I would think I would be scoring worse with them enabled. Watching CPU-Z it only fluctuates within 4.009-4.006.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> I plan on getting the MSI/Corsair hybrid 980ti (custom pcb as far as I can tell) and overclock it, I expect it to need around 300w alone. X58 needs juice, even at 32nm, are you sure 700w is enough?
> It needs turbo but not C1, I don't know why I couldn't make it work before but I tried again and it showed up.
> Where I live we only get 1 year warranties in tech so it has been out of warranty a long time XD


Hi there

I'm running/using PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk III 750W PSU with R9 290 OC to 1150/1500 and my X5670 OC at 4.2GHz,plus I do have 4 HDD and 2 SSD,case is HAF-X and there I do have 5 fans in total and I never have any issue with power supply to the date,my PC is running 24/7

Really I would thought so should be OK with 700-750W PSU and you shouldn't have any issue with yours PSU,when I'm running 750W with R9 290 and this card is similarly power hungry than yours chosen 980Ti

And about the C1 etc,I don't use it,I don't need this on my PC,my temps are good and there are just small gain going with 4.4-4.6GHz,unless you are benchmarking as I've tested few SW mostly 3D rendering and there I gained only few sec in total rendering time,when I've went with 3.8 to 4.2GHz

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I'm running/using PC Power & Cooling Silencer Mk III 750W PSU with R9 290 OC to 1150/1500 and my X5670 OC at 4.2GHz,plus I do have 4 HDD and 2 SSD,case is HAF-X and there I do have 5 fans in total and I never have any issue with power supply to the date,my PC is running 24/7
> 
> Really I would thought so should be OK with 700-750W PSU and you shouldn't have any issue with yours PSU,when I'm running 750W with R9 290 and this card is similarly power hungry than yours chosen 980Ti
> 
> And about the C1 etc,I don't use it,I don't need this on my PC,my temps are good and there are just small gain going with 4.4-4.6GHz,unless you are benchmarking as I've tested few SW mostly 3D rendering and there I gained only few sec in total rendering time,when I've went with 3.8 to 4.2GHz
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Thanks for the input, I guess the new GPU was my excuse to hope for a better CPU overclock







but buying a new PSU just to get +200mhz CPU overclock isn't worth it.
The upgrade itch was strong, but you guys destroyed it once again. Long live X58


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Thanks for the input, I guess the new GPU was my excuse to hope for a better CPU overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but buying a new PSU just to get +200mhz CPU overclock isn't worth it.
> The upgrade itch was strong, but you guys destroyed it once again. Long live X58


Hi there

What CPU you have right now?

I wouldn't think yours Xeon will be bottleneck GPU,I don't play often on my PC,but what I've tried few newer games at 1920X1200/1920x1080 mainly GTA V,Project Cars and AC(Asseto Corsa),in those games I never have any issue with low FPS or my CPU bottleneck my GPU

You will see,I've tried go beyond 4.2GHz on mine with reasonable voltage and I've failed in my attempt,maybe with better RAM as I do have 3 pairs of different makers(Corsair,G.Skill and Kingston) with different speeds and this doesn't helping a lot,due this I will be upgrading RAM soon probably to 48GB as this should be OK for me for while(my start up of the Photoshop takes around 6GB of RAM,as I've lots of brushes and textures added )

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> What CPU you have right now?
> 
> I wouldn't think yours Xeon will be bottleneck GPU,I don't play often on my PC,but what I've tried few newer games at 1920X1200/1920x1080 mainly GTA V,Project Cars and AC(Asseto Corsa),in those games I never have any issue with low FPS or my CPU bottleneck my GPU
> 
> You will see,I've tried go beyond 4.2GHz on mine with reasonable voltage and I've failed in my attempt,maybe with better RAM as I do have 3 pairs of different makers(Corsair,G.Skill and Kingston) with different speeds and this doesn't helping a lot,due this I will be upgrading RAM soon probably to 48GB as this should be OK for me for while(my start up of the Photoshop takes around 6GB of RAM,as I've lots of brushes and textures added )
> 
> Thanks,Jura


5650 at 4.2ghz, no bottleneck at all, even if I went sli, I just fancied 4.4 or 4.5 couz more power








1440p monitor, 24gb crucial ballistix at 1680mhz 8-8-8-24-1T (didn't even try to thgten it more).
Looking for gpu upgrade (currrent is a 780), and an AHCI PCIe 3.0 x2 M.2 ssd when one hits the market.
And then I guess that's it until Skylake-e or even beyond, or that's what I like to tell myself









I don't know how much can RAM hold back a CPU overclock, looks like my PSU situation haha, but I won't stop you


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> 5650 at 4.2ghz, no bottleneck at all, even if I went sli, I just fancied 4.4 or 4.5 couz more power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1440p monitor, 24gb crucial ballistix at 1680mhz 8-8-8-24-1T (didn't even try to thgten it more).
> Looking for gpu upgrade (currrent is a 780), and an ACHI PCIe 3.0 x2 M.2 ssd when one hits the market.
> And then I guess that's it until Skylake-e or even beyond, or that's what I like to tell myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how much can RAM hold back a CPU overclock, looks like my PSU situation haha, but I won't stop you


You will see there,I've seen few guys running their X5650 in 4.4-4.5GHz without the issue,what CPU cooler are you running,maybe switching to water would help with better OC
On mine I think I've hit BCLK wall which I shouldn't,I will have in few weeks for test different board and then I will see if my CPU or MB or RAM are what limiting my PC,just I don't want to go with WC loop right now,I would be bit worried about this

GPU upgrade,I've upgraded from ancient GTX560Ti which has been properly slow in OpenCL and in 3D apps has been just pain to use,due this I went with R9 290 which is OK,but I thinking to upgrade to new Fiji/Fury if performance in those apps will be better than R9 290 which I expect,yours GTX780 still is fast card,just in some newer Gameworks games its bit hampered and really depends on you,if yuo do play games,I don't usually play on my PC games,rather on PS3/PS4(yes I know consoles,but I prefer joypad for playing games,FPS I rather play on PC)

And AMD drivers problems,not sure I don't have problems,maybe due I don't play games and if I do play games,then those games are older and have all patches,I've few months back problems with nVidia drivers and really drivers problems are on both sides,just have look on Guru3D,AMD is not alone with issues with their drivers and if you look bit closer on their forum,then there are not one issue,really depends for what you want to use GPU

Not sure on CPU front which I want to get,probably I will wait on AMD Zen or something which is more than 4C/8HT,something like 12C/24HT will fit my bill for my rendering

Not sure too how much RAM holding me back,but I will be testing later when I will have friend MB and then I will know for sure what this causing this

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Hazardz

After getting an X5675 and EX58-UD3R v1.0 earlier this week, I didn't want to wait for my R9 290 and Intel 520 480GB to come back from warranty so I threw together some old parts to test the new gear.

X5675
GA-EX58-UD3R v1.0
Kingston FuryX 8GB DDR3-1600 (the other 2 x 8GB sticks are in my current HTPC until I do the full changeover)
Corsair H55 with some cheapo 140mm to push and Cougar Turbine CFT12SB to pul
Some old 80GB 2.5"
OCZ 500W StealthXtreme



Left stuff on default but cranked the BLCK to 160.



Fullsize screenshot here, ambient temperature was about 28°C:
http://i.imgur.com/GzjULt2.jpg

Too bad when it's all said and done this stuff will be put into a Silverstone GD09 case where I'll have to be using a short air cooler, currently a Big Shuriken.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

If you care that much, you can get a Noctua NH-C14.


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> If you care that much, you can get a Noctua NH-C14.


Yeah, I was looking at that, the NH-U9S and the NH-D9L. I'll have to see how the Big Shuriken does in the GD09 first before I decide if it's worth it to upgrade the cooler.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

You might as well try it now to see how the temperatures compare to the Corsair in the open air.


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> You might as well try it now to see how the temperatures compare to the Corsair in the open air.


I will in a day or 2. Damn push pins are a pain in the ass when the motherboard heatsinks and heatpipe blocks clear access to the bottom left pin. I don't look forward to trying to fight with it.

I did change out the Big Shuriken's slim fan to a Cougar Vortex Hydro 120mm so hopefully it will be an improvement.


----------



## DunePilot

I had no idea SSD had gotten so cheap... might have to pick this up here to put Windows 10 on it when it launches in a month or two.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147373
500GB Samsung for $180.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I'll consider grabbing a higher-capacity SSD for games this fall/winter. I honestly need another HDD for my TV shows and movies because I'm around 70% capacity on my current one.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I'll consider grabbing a higher-capacity SSD for games this fall/winter. I honestly need another HDD for my TV shows and movies because I'm around 70% capacity on my current one.


I had to bite, the deal on the 500GB is 40% off, but I have so much crap on my drive I can't get rid of, even getting rid of movies and such would only free up 250GB and still leave me at 700ish. So I had to go with the 1TB which is only 25% off, but still 375 versus 500 normally.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147374

...and the cable to do the transfer.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812400542

I got the fever and the only solution was more RAM as well, should match the gigabyte case really well and seems like a steal of a deal to me.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233540

So... when all said and done, the new ram, SSD, a new X5675, and a GTX 980Ti Hybrid, and a Corsair H110i GT to keep the CPU cool. One heck of an upgrade overall and extremely excited to get it all done. The card will still be a little while, they are flying off the shelves as soon as they get in stock.

Edit: The cooler is great by the way, using MX-4 on the i7 960 I did Intel Burn Test on Very High settings at 4.0GHz and only during one of the runs core 1 hit 70 for just a moment with the other cores staying 63-68. Hopefully my X5675 turns out to be a golden chip and I can push it pretty far.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> You will see there,I've seen few guys running their X5650 in 4.4-4.5GHz without the issue,what CPU cooler are you running,maybe switching to water would help with better OC
> On mine I think I've hit BCLK wall which I shouldn't,I will have in few weeks for test different board and then I will see if my CPU or MB or RAM are what limiting my PC,just I don't want to go with WC loop right now,I would be bit worried about this
> 
> GPU upgrade,I've upgraded from ancient GTX560Ti which has been properly slow in OpenCL and in 3D apps has been just pain to use,due this I went with R9 290 which is OK,but I thinking to upgrade to new Fiji/Fury if performance in those apps will be better than R9 290 which I expect,yours GTX780 still is fast card,just in some newer Gameworks games its bit hampered and really depends on you,if yuo do play games,I don't usually play on my PC games,rather on PS3/PS4(yes I know consoles,but I prefer joypad for playing games,FPS I rather play on PC)
> 
> And AMD drivers problems,not sure I don't have problems,maybe due I don't play games and if I do play games,then those games are older and have all patches,I've few months back problems with nVidia drivers and really drivers problems are on both sides,just have look on Guru3D,AMD is not alone with issues with their drivers and if you look bit closer on their forum,then there are not one issue,really depends for what you want to use GPU
> 
> Not sure on CPU front which I want to get,probably I will wait on AMD Zen or something which is more than 4C/8HT,something like 12C/24HT will fit my bill for my rendering
> 
> Not sure too how much RAM holding me back,but I will be testing later when I will have friend MB and then I will know for sure what this causing this
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Running on a corsair h100i, just not lucky with my chip but oh well 4.2 is fine.
I would love to ditch Nvidia, but AMD will release Fiji with no DVI ports








Yeah I don't own consoles, so all my gaming is on my PC, not as much as when I was a teen though, I'm the kind of guy who likes having a powerful rig and then sucks at playing games with it








When I play mortal combat with my arcade fight stick, I punch the buttons like a 3 years old, it's hilarious.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> So... when all said and done, the new ram, SSD, a new X5675, and a GTX 980Ti Hybrid, and a Corsair H110i GT to keep the CPU cool. One heck of an upgrade overall and extremely excited to get it all done. The card will still be a little while, they are flying off the shelves as soon as they get in stock.
> 
> Edit: The cooler is great by the way, using MX-4 on the i7 960 I did Intel Burn Test on Very High settings at 4.0GHz and only during one of the runs core 1 hit 70 for just a moment with the other cores staying 63-68. Hopefully my X5675 turns out to be a golden chip and I can push it pretty far.


Nice upgrades.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Running on a corsair h100i, just not lucky with my chip but oh well 4.2 is fine.
> I would love to ditch Nvidia, but AMD will release Fiji with no DVI ports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't own consoles, so all my gaming is on my PC, not as much as when I was a teen though, I'm the kind of guy who likes having a powerful rig and then sucks at playing games with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I play mortal combat with my arcade fight stick, I punch the buttons like a 3 years old, it's hilarious.


No DVI ports is becoming the standard for AMD. Nvidia has cutback as well. I'm a bit worried about the AMD drivers as well.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> No DVI ports is becoming the standard for AMD. Nvidia has cutback as well. I'm a bit worried about the AMD drivers as well.


Yeah I think 2 was too many anyway for this time and age. This is perfect imo, all cards should be like that.
AMD drivers are fine as long as you don't do a cross. Nvidia is the multi-gpu king.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Yeah I think 2 was too many anyway for this time and age. This is perfect imo, all cards should be like that.
> AMD drivers are fine as long as you don't do a cross. Nvidia is the multi-gpu king.


I run multi-GPUs so I have really consider that as well. I thought that 2 DVI ports were fine. Especially for gamers who preferred those handy "VGA to DVI" adapters for older CRT or lower latency monitors. I still use a older monitor for old school consoles like PS1, NES, SNES and so on. I also use it for competitive gaming. I guess all good things must come to an end.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I didn't use DisplayPort until recently because I found out only after ordering a 15-foot HDMI cable that I can't use three monitors unless at least one is using DisplayPort. I eventually ordered a DisplayPort cable, but I'm still not 100% satisfied with my setup. Whenever my monitors sleep at night, everything moves from my secondary screen to my primary screen. I only ever use my third monitor (47" TV) to watch things like Game of Thrones or Better Call Saul. I'll probably use it to watch Worlds this year.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I run multi-GPUs so I have really consider that as well. I thought that 2 DVI ports were fine. Especially for gamers who preferred those handy "VGA to DVI" adapters for older CRT or lower latency monitors. I still use a older monitor for old school consoles like PS1, NES, SNES and so on. I also use it for competitive gaming. I guess all good things must come to an end.


If you go multi-gpu then you don't really need 2 DVI gpus, right? otherwise you can grab the GIGABYTE G1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I didn't use DisplayPort until recently because I found out only after ordering a 15-foot HDMI cable that I can't use three monitors unless at least one is using DisplayPort. I eventually ordered a DisplayPort cable, but I'm still not 100% satisfied with my setup. Whenever my monitors sleep at night, everything moves from my secondary screen to my primary screen. I only ever use my third monitor (47" TV) to watch things like Game of Thrones or Better Call Saul. I'll probably use it to watch Worlds this year.


Haven't heard of Worlds, is it good?


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I'll consider grabbing a higher-capacity SSD for games this fall/winter. I honestly need another HDD for my TV shows and movies because I'm around 70% capacity on my current one.


I needed a bigger SSD as well since I'm running an Intel 520 120GB and WD 1TB Black combo right now and would love to have more games installed onto the SSD.

I got lucky this past week. Got a defective Intel 520 480GB off Craigslist for $20 CAD. The seller said he got it from someone else hoping to get it to work and that the serial numbers were partially rubbed off. I couldn't initialize it and only the first 3 characters of the serial was rubbed off. It was pretty simple since I own a 520 as well. It has warranty till August 2018. Just costed me $15 CAD to ship it to Intel.

Overall, a pretty good deal for what I assume will be a refurbished unit for $35 CAD with more than 3 years of warranty.

I did managed to use SSD Life to see that it was powered on 22 times and used for a total of 149 hours, not that it matters.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Haven't heard of Worlds, is it good?


I'm referring to the League of Legends Season 5 World Championship. I guess I should have specified that.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> If you go multi-gpu then you don't really need 2 DVI gpus, right? otherwise you can grab the GIGABYTE G1


Well I'm planning on getting two dual 24 inch monitors with a smaller monitor on top. Maybe a 19inch I have laying around will go on top. The 19 will require DVI-D though. I'm trying to decide what I want to do. It looks like Display Port + HDMI will be required now. I would love to get the 980TI, but I'm not ready to bite the bullet and upgrade unless I absolutely have to. The resolutions I play [1440p & 1600p] have been doing just fine with the GTX 670s 2GB Ref. I have a old 550 Ti laying around that I've been dying to benchmark. I'll probably bench it with the latest games. I wonder how much it will suffer.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well I'm planning on getting two dual 24 inch monitors with a smaller monitor on top. Maybe a 19inch I have laying around will go on top. The 19 will require DVI-D though. I'm trying to decide what I want to do. It looks like Display Port + HDMI will be required now. I would love to get the 980TI, but I'm not ready to bite the bullet and upgrade unless I absolutely have to. The resolutions I play [1440p & 1600p] have been doing just fine with the GTX 670s 2GB Ref. I have a old 550 Ti laying around that I've been dying to benchmark. I'll probably bench it with the latest games. I wonder how much it will suffer.


If there is a 980ti model with 2 DVI ports you can be sure mid tier GPUs will have one as well. Can't speak for AMD though, those guys are nonsensical.

edit: I mean Pascal's mid tear GPUs next year, Kepler *Maxwell lol* lineup is completed ofc


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well I'm planning on getting two dual 24 inch monitors with a smaller monitor on top. Maybe a 19inch I have laying around will go on top. The 19 will require DVI-D though. I'm trying to decide what I want to do. It looks like Display Port + HDMI will be required now. I would love to get the 980TI, but I'm not ready to bite the bullet and upgrade unless I absolutely have to. The resolutions I play [1440p & 1600p] have been doing just fine with the GTX 670s 2GB Ref. I have a old 550 Ti laying around that I've been dying to benchmark. I'll probably bench it with the latest games. I wonder how much it will suffer.


You should be able to run the lower three on Display Port and the top one on DVI, just dont use the HDMI if you are using quick screen because youll be limited to 60Hz refresh rate (i.e. only up to 60 FPS).


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I'm referring to the League of Legends Season 5 World Championship. I guess I should have specified that.


You play WoW too right? I have a whole stack of 60s and 70s.

I tear it up on LoL with Yi, Fiora, and Draven.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> You play WoW too right? I have a whole stack of 60s and 70s with legendaries, I think about 12+. 4 complete sets of warglaives. 2-3 level 60s with thunderfury and hand of Rag. LMAO.... that game was so fun for so long but I retired a few years back.
> 
> I tear it up on LoL with Yi, Fiora, and Draven.


I have never played World of Warcraft. I refuse to own Master Yi and I can't Draven.


----------



## DunePilot

You aren't missing much now days I don't think. I've been waiting for something new to pop up on the horizon, half life 3 sure would be nice. Maybe Star Citizen will match the hype. Yi is just so fun but then again playing a rogue for years in WoW I like a melee with fast attack speed that can quickly close gaps. I play aggressive, I would never make it in tournament play or with defensive teammates. If I have someone else that assist me when I go in on any of those three then rarely come out on the losing end.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

My favorite champion by far is Fizz. He has so much outplay ability with a low skill cap. My reaction time and mechanics are not very good so I have to depend more on my knowledge and wit to do well. Master Yi is just too easy mode for my liking. I also don't like playing a champion that has zero crowd control.


----------



## Blacklac

I'm starting to have 2nd thoughts... Do you guys think its still wise buying into X58 and a Hexcore Xeon, this late in the game? I could prob sell some old parts for ~$250 and worst case pay ~$100 out of pocket for used CPU, Mobo and RAM. Now, I'm sure it would be a healthy upgrade from my Q9650, but I'm still not sure how it holds up to newer Quads in actual games. I intended on getting a fairly newer Quad (47XXk?) setup next tax return, or maybe used 58XXk. I have no intention of spending ~$500 on a brand new CPU alone, though, so I not going all out on brand new, high end stuff.

I like the idea of getting this Xeon system for the $, but in a year, will it all have been worth it?


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> I'm starting to have 2nd thoughts... Do you guys think its still wise buying into X58 and a Hexcore Xeon, this late in the game? I could prob sell some old parts for ~$250 and worst case pay ~$100 out of pocket for used CPU, Mobo and RAM. Now, I'm sure it would be a healthy upgrade from my Q9650, but I'm still not sure how it holds up to newer Quads in actual games. I intended on getting a fairly newer Quad (47XXk?) setup next tax return, or maybe used 58XXk. I have no intention of spending ~$500 on a brand new CPU alone, though, so I not going all out on brand new, high end stuff.
> 
> I like the idea of getting this Xeon system for the $, but in a year, will it all have been worth it?


If you need the board I would look for used X79.


----------



## Blacklac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> If you need the board I would look for used X79.


2011 Hexacore Xeon's look drastically more expensive though. Unless I'm missing something. The feature set of x79 is nice, no doubt. At a glance, x79 boards seem to be at a similar price to x58 though, so that's not bad.

Like, x5660's are going for ~$90. E5's are $200-300?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> I'm starting to have 2nd thoughts... Do you guys think its still wise buying into X58 and a Hexcore Xeon, this late in the game? I could prob sell some old parts for ~$250 and worst case pay ~$100 out of pocket for used CPU, Mobo and RAM. Now, I'm sure it would be a healthy upgrade from my Q9650, but I'm still not sure how it holds up to newer Quads in actual games. I intended on getting a fairly newer Quad (47XXk?) setup next tax return, or maybe used 58XXk. I have no intention of spending ~$500 on a brand new CPU alone, though, so I not going all out on brand new, high end stuff.
> 
> I like the idea of getting this Xeon system for the $, but in a year, will it all have been worth it?


It's worth the money if you can find a decent priced board, but if I'm building a completely new system it would be with an i7-4790K on an Asus Sabertooth Z97. Mainstream systems have come pretty far since the P55 days.


----------



## Blacklac

I'm hoping I could snag a decent board for ~$100-150. We'll see... If I can't, ill just wait and get newer next year. I figured a x5660 would hold me over for a few years, but I dunno...


----------



## chessmyantidrug

These X58 systems have as long a lifespan as necessary. They won't be obsolete until most components coming out can't be used on it.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> I'm starting to have 2nd thoughts... Do you guys think its still wise buying into X58 and a Hexcore Xeon, this late in the game? I could prob sell some old parts for ~$250 and worst case pay ~$100 out of pocket for used CPU, Mobo and RAM. Now, I'm sure it would be a healthy upgrade from my Q9650, but I'm still not sure how it holds up to newer Quads in actual games. I intended on getting a fairly newer Quad (47XXk?) setup next tax return, or maybe used 58XXk. I have no intention of spending ~$500 on a brand new CPU alone, though, so I not going all out on brand new, high end stuff.
> 
> I like the idea of getting this Xeon system for the $, but in a year, will it all have been worth it?


The biggest upgrade for most on an X58 board will be a GPU if they havent upgraded in a couple years, and if the system fails they can carry a new card over to the new system. Same as getting a new SSD, if something goes wrong you can take that over to a new system. Other than those two big ticket items new ram and a new cpu are 200-300 total and further upgrade the system to still being able to compete fairly well with the new stuff. The money spent on the GPU and SSD could be counted towards a new system in the case that the MB fails. I am upgrading components rather than replacing because I would rather hold off and see what happens with DirectX12, the new sockets, and let 4k (and 8k?) develop a little more over the next couple of years. Then the plan is to drop a 3k-4k on an over the top water cooled build. But with so much interesting stuff on the horizon I would rather push that down the road at least 2-3 years. Just my humble opinion and strategy.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> I'm starting to have 2nd thoughts... Do you guys think its still wise buying into X58 and a Hexcore Xeon, this late in the game? I could prob sell some old parts for ~$250 and worst case pay ~$100 out of pocket for used CPU, Mobo and RAM. Now, I'm sure it would be a healthy upgrade from my Q9650, but I'm still not sure how it holds up to newer Quads in actual games. I intended on getting a fairly newer Quad (47XXk?) setup next tax return, or maybe used 58XXk. I have no intention of spending ~$500 on a brand new CPU alone, though, so I not going all out on brand new, high end stuff.
> 
> I like the idea of getting this Xeon system for the $, but in a year, will it all have been worth it?


I've had my L5639 + X5660 for more than a year and it has been worth it. Will it be worth it in throughout 2015 and 2016[?].....according to Haswell-E+X99+DDR4-2400Mhz benchmark results.....in my case yes.

It's wise if you can get the X58 parts cheap enough price to justify the buy. Compare the prices and performance and see what it is worth to you. If you are already on the X58 platforms then of course getting a cheap X56xx\L56xx\W5xxx could be a great upgrade. It depends on what you need. You won't see amazing increases across the board when it comes to most Quads. I'm tempted to re-install my Quad and do a few things then benchmark again.

Most X58 users are getting Hexa cores. if you compare X58 Hexa core [X5660 @ 4.6Ghz+DDR3-1600Mhz] to the latest Haswell-E [email protected] [6 core]+ X99+DDR4-2400MHz the performance increase is only a laughable 15% according in Cinebench R15 and R11.5. The single core score is even funnier. Intel is taking their precious time while getting plenty to upgrade. It's going to more performance to get me to spend over a thousand bucks. As far as gaming goes X58 is fine.

Personally I'm NEVER going back to Quads, plus Intel is playing around with the PCI-E lanes now as well. So I will happily spend the $500 on a Hexa Core when I upgrade. I'm expecting it and I almost upgraded back in 2011 to Sandy Bridge-E or Ivy Bridge-E. Instead I didn't. I was patient and brought my Xeon info to several sites across the web [under different usernames in some cases]. I lead others to upgrade their systems and to let them know that our beloved platform has plenty of years ahead of it.

I can pretty much guarantee that I'll be running X58 until I get more info on Skylake-E. I'll only upgrade if it's worth it and my current build isn't giving me the performance I need. I use a lot of different programs on my PC and so far the Xeon has made the programs quicker. Multitasking is a breeze.


----------



## Dotachin

Yeah Skylake-e looks really promising with the comeback of blck overclocking plus:
Native 10-gigabit Ethernet
6 channeled DDR4
Intel QuickAssist (maybe a new era for console emulation)
AVX-512
up to 28 cores (which one day will be affordable just as our xeons







)


----------



## Bradford1040

I have been reading on the new road maps of intel and I only see SkyLake-S and SkyLake-K no E version, what is the E? Just curious


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I can't say definitively whether or not my next build will feature a quad or a hex, but I don't plan on upgrading until at least Cannonlake's successor. I figure by then mainstream processors just might be enough of an upgrade over my Xeon to make it worth it. I honestly don't think I'll ever have more than one video card. Maybe if 120+ Hz 1440p or 4K monitors come down to a decent price ($300 to $400) then I might consider upgrading my gaming experience and consider a second card. Honestly the only reason I went with X58 in the first place is because Microcenter had i7-930s for $199.99 when they retailed for around $330. At that price, I didn't see the point in passing one up.

Random fact: that i7-930 is the only processor I have purchased new. I'll worry about whether or not my next processor will be new or used when it comes time to upgrade.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I have been reading on the new road maps of intel and I only see SkyLake-S and SkyLake-K no E version, what is the E? Just curious


Not sure if "-e" was correct. Maybe "-en", I ment this:
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/206659-future-skylake-xeons-could-pack-up-to-28-cores-6-memory-channels


----------



## kckyle

swapped out the slim fan for a full fan



managed to drop temp by 2-3c


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Not sure if "-e" was correct. Maybe "-en", I ment this:
> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/206659-future-skylake-xeons-could-pack-up-to-28-cores-6-memory-channels


No the "E" was correct when I said it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I have been reading on the new road maps of intel and I only see SkyLake-S and SkyLake-K no E version, what is the E? Just curious


Skylake-E = Skylake-Extreme. Remember the i7-980EE [Extreme Edition]. Intel seems have pretty much dropped the extra "E" since the 2nd gen. I don't expect Skylake-E until extremely late Q4 2016 through mid Q2 2017. Intel has no reason to speed up the release of any of their products. They will drag it out all the way to the bank. Skylake-E does have some big promises to fill. PCI-e 4.0 is one of them. I believe Skylake-E will support PCI-e 4.0 natively. Yes i believe there will be a premium price to pay as well with all of the new tech.

Hopefully DDR4 prices have settled since then. We won't even see a Skylake-E anything until the refresh or afterwards. By then Cannon Lake will be on the scene or ready to hit the scene. I'm simply praying for more single core speed at the very least. BCLK OC'ing is going to be a big plus. Skylake should be a new architecture as well.

As I've said for years......Skylake-E is shaping up to be my true X58 successor. X99 looks fine, but 15% in Cinebench R15 - 11.5 is simply laughable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I honestly don't think I'll ever have more than one video card. Maybe if 120+ Hz 1440p or 4K monitors come down to a decent price ($300 to $400) then I might consider upgrading my gaming experience and consider a second card.


I love how the Nvidia, AMD and all of the GPU vendors and websites jumped over 1440p and 1600p. When they review the higher resolutions like 1440p and 1080p they don't "max" out the game. They use some very questionable settings. The results are so mixed that I don't even bother reading a lot of reviews now. 4K is what they want us to focus on, but 1440p & 1600p is so good looking that it's not even funny. I go above those resolutions to make the games look even better.

At the moment 4K isn't on my radar, but it might be soon. I'm not done with 1600p just yet.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

At the moment, 1440p isn't on my radar. I just bought a BenQ XL2420Z a few months ago because I wanted a 144Hz monitor that looked similar enough to my RL2455HM. I kind of regret buying the RL2455HM, but I eventually found some monitor settings that made this thing bearable to use. The XL2420Z took much less effort to get a nice picture. The only issue I had early on was a stuttering issue on the XL2420Z since the monitors had different refresh rates. I had to turn off transparency in Aero to fix the issue. In my opinion, it's not a true fix since I'm sacrificing transparency, but I've grown accustomed to the older, opaque appearance.

I also don't have a video card capable of maxing anything out at 1440p. Yet. I'm eagerly anticipating the 300 series debuting next week. It's looking more and more like I won't be getting a 300 series card, however. It looks like everything except the flagship Fury card is a minor upgrade over their 200 series counterpart. I guess we'll find out next week.


----------



## Kana-Maru

The only reason I'm so high in the resolutions is that I run dual cards. I simply can't go back to 1080p\720p unless I'm streaming live. I can't wait to see what AMD shows.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> swapped out the slim fan for a full fan
> 
> 
> 
> managed to drop temp by 2-3c


Nice, what is the max you've pushed that thing so far?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> No the "E" was correct when I said it.
> Skylake-E = Skylake-Extreme. Remember the i7-980EE [Extreme Edition]. Intel seems have pretty much dropped the extra "E" since the 2nd gen. I don't expect Skylake-E until extremely late Q4 2016 through mid Q2 2017. Intel has no reason to speed up the release of any of their products. They will drag it out all the way to the bank. Skylake-E does have some big promises to fill. PCI-e 4.0 is one of them. I believe Skylake-E will support PCI-e 4.0 natively. Yes i believe there will be a premium price to pay as well with all of the new tech.
> 
> Hopefully DDR4 prices have settled since then. We won't even see a Skylake-E anything until the refresh or afterwards. By then Cannon Lake will be on the scene or ready to hit the scene. I'm simply praying for more single core speed at the very least. BCLK OC'ing is going to be a big plus. Skylake should be a new architecture as well.
> 
> As I've said for years......Skylake-E is shaping up to be my true X58 successor. X99 looks fine, but 15% in Cinebench R15 - 11.5 is simply laughable.
> I love how the Nvidia, AMD and all of the GPU vendors and websites jumped over 1440p and 1600p. When they review the higher resolutions like 1440p and 1080p they don't "max" out the game. They use some very questionable settings. The results are so mixed that I don't even bother reading a lot of reviews now. 4K is what they want us to focus on, but 1440p & 1600p is so good looking that it's not even funny. I go above those resolutions to make the games look even better.
> 
> At the moment 4K isn't on my radar, but it might be soon. I'm not done with 1600p just yet.


Excellent post, about the second part though. If you want good reviews on cards and such go checkout JayzTwoCents on youtube. By far probably the best person on youtube for various card benchmarks. He did a 970 SLI Benchmarked vs 980Ti and Titan X video today matter of fact.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4RyNNlKbJw

If I was to make some generalization that most who will be reading this thread are in the same boat I would put it like this....

You probably built your computer in 2010-13, Most falling probably around 2010-11, so.... if you still have your original GPU and you are a gamer, that will be your best bet to upgrade, along with one of these X56# chips, that will set most people good for a couple years with still an incredible system the big ticket item being the GPU and how much you want to spend. Now some people such as myself may still be on an original HDD instead of an SSD, some of you also might be still using 1333 ram. In that case it may be beneficial for you to upgrade both of those right now as well. Personally thats what I have done and am waiting for half of it to arrive in the mail to get started.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

I feel like you guys aughta be nicer to the X58 guys with workstation grade machines - like mine


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> I feel like you guys aughta be nicer to the X58 guys with workstation grade machines - like mine


You know the workstation needs one of these. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtRqmzRMar8
Just got to find a good way to justify it to the wife. We can help you come up with an excuse.


----------



## loop16

I agree to Kana-Maru that upgrading to x99 hexacore from an x58 hexacore isn't worth the extra money. I recently adopted to x99/i7 5820K from my x58/Xeon X5650 @4.4, and at stock speeds Xeon was faster BUT overclocking i7 to 4.6 Ghz the difference is noticeable, BUT only for benching, otherwise in gaming i idint notice even 1 fps higher with my new setup (crysis 3, bf 4, asseto corsa), BUT DONT HAVE high hopes about skylake (especially for skylake-e which is unexistand even in roadmaps) according to this 4 quad skylake has almost exactly the same level of performance with haswell
http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cpu_mainboard/intel_skylake_i7_performance_figures_leaked_and_pictured/1


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> I agree to Kana-Maru that upgrading to x99 hexacore from an x58 hexacore isn't worth the extra money. I recently adopted to x99/i7 5820K from my x58/Xeon X5650 @4.4, and at stock speeds Xeon was faster BUT overclocking i7 to 4.6 Ghz the difference is noticeable, BUT only for benching, otherwise in gaming i idint notice even 1 fps higher with my new setup (crysis 3, bf 4, asseto corsa), BUT DONT HAVE high hopes about skylake (especially for skylake-e which is unexistand even in roadmaps) according to this 4 quad skylake has almost exactly the same level of performance with haswell
> http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cpu_mainboard/intel_skylake_i7_performance_figures_leaked_and_pictured/1


15% jump from haswell seems ok to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> No the "E" was correct when I said it.
> Skylake-E = Skylake-Extreme. Remember the i7-980EE [Extreme Edition]. Intel seems have pretty much dropped the extra "E" since the 2nd gen. I don't expect Skylake-E until extremely late Q4 2016 through mid Q2 2017. Intel has no reason to speed up the release of any of their products. They will drag it out all the way to the bank. Skylake-E does have some big promises to fill. PCI-e 4.0 is one of them. I believe Skylake-E will support PCI-e 4.0 natively. Yes i believe there will be a premium price to pay as well with all of the new tech.


I ment when I said it here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Yeah Skylake-e looks really promising with the comeback of blck overclocking plus:
> Native 10-gigabit Ethernet
> 6 channeled DDR4
> Intel QuickAssist (maybe a new era for console emulation)
> AVX-512
> up to 28 cores (which one day will be affordable just as our xeons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I often mix up "-e", "-en" and "-ex"


----------



## loop16

Wrong 15% is a general prediction which means the maximum difference from haswell in some cases general if you see the charts in no more than 5-8% BUT as you can see compare 6700K to i7 5820K you gain similar performance and in those charts that 6700K is faster is DUE TO IT IS [email protected], and [email protected]
And skylake-E ;i and when lanched will be no something else than the hexacore version of skylake-s NO a new architecture that mentioned above.
And according to intel roadmap there is only broadwell-e at Q1 2016
http://wccftech.com/intel-2015-2016-roadmap-reveals-skylake-s-unlocked-processors-q3-2015-65w-broadwell-kseries-q2-broadwelle-arrives-q1-2016/


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I'll take comparisons at stock clocks with a grain of salt because none of us is running an unlocked processor at stock clocks.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop16*
> 
> Wrong 15% is a general prediction which means the maximum difference from haswell in some cases general if you see the charts in no more than 5-8% BUT as you can see compare 6700K to i7 5820K you gain similar performance and in those charts that 6700K is faster is DUE TO IT IS [email protected], and [email protected]
> And skylake-E ;i and when lanched will be no something else than the hexacore version of skylake-s NO a new architecture that mentioned above.
> And according to intel roadmap there is only broadwell-e at Q1 2016
> http://wccftech.com/intel-2015-2016-roadmap-reveals-skylake-s-unlocked-processors-q3-2015-65w-broadwell-kseries-q2-broadwelle-arrives-q1-2016/


Ok you're right my bad. You sure 5820K comparison is fair though? different oriented platforms (cache, memory), 4790K is a more fair comparison imo.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Nice, what is the max you've pushed that thing so far?




crash when running burn test, guess i need more voltage. but the temp never passed 90c.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> You know the workstation needs one of these. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtRqmzRMar8
> Just got to find a good way to justify it to the wife. We can help you come up with an excuse.


You are so right!

except it'll be lonely in there all by itself, so I'd need to get it two buddies.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> 15% jump from haswell seems ok to me.


Dude no....I mean 15% from X58-DDR3-1600Mhz-Westmere Hexa core to X99-DDR4-2400Mhz-Haswell-E Hexa Core 5820K. Not from Haswell to Haswell-E. LOL no. 15% in Cinebench isn't worth the high price point. I looked over other benchmarks and I'm not seeing the need to upgrade anything at the moment other than GPUs and that's a long shot being that I'm matching a single GTX 980 in terms of performance. That's based on Fire Strike and 3DMark results.

I bet Intel wants the 5820K to be their next i7-920 budget chip while locking the PCI-e lanes. At nearly $400 about $80 bucks more than the old 1st gen Quad 920, it looks like they want people to buy into the architecture. I still don't see it since you'll need to purchase a new expensive MB, expensive RAM and the decently expensive 6 core proc or the higher end proc with no locked out crap. Then again we need to see how much the Quad Skylake CPUs will cost. Intel seems to be pushing a new "S" "enthusiast" label.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Dude no....I mean 15% from X58-DDR3-1600Mhz-Westmere Hexa core to X99-DDR4-2400Mhz-Haswell-E Hexa Core 5820K. Not from Haswell to Haswell-E. LOL no. 15% in Cinebench isn't worth the high price point. I looked over other benchmarks and I'm not seeing the need to upgrade anything at the moment other than GPUs and that's a long shot being that I'm matching a single GTX 980 in terms of performance. That's based on Fire Strike and 3DMark results.
> 
> I bet Intel wants the 5820K to be their next i7-920 budget chip while locking the PCI-e lanes. At nearly $400 about $80 bucks more than the old 1st gen Quad 920, it looks like they want people to buy into the architecture. I still don't see it since you'll need to purchase a new expensive MB, expensive RAM and the decently expensive 6 core proc or the higher end proc with no locked out crap. Then again we need to see how much the Quad Skylake CPUs will cost. Intel seems to be pushing a new "S" "enthusiast" label.


I was answering @loop16 in regards to mainstream haswell to mainstream skylake.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> I was answering @loop16 in regards to mainstream haswell to mainstream skylake.


Oh I thought Haswell to Skylake mainstream [i7] leaked benchmarks were roughly 6% and in some test as low as 4%.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Oh I thought Haswell to Skylake mainstream [i7] leaked benchmarks were roughly 6% and in some test as low as 4%.


Yeah I read the first paragraph.


----------



## Talo

I have an Asus P6T Deluxe v2 and am looking to make the jump to a Xeon 5650. I built my PC 6 years ago and haven't upgraded much in that time. I was about to do a whole new build when I came across the Xeon info and am happy that I can breathe some new life into my current build.

Does anyone have a guide or a step-by-step process on how to do this - which bios to flash to, how to OC that chip for best resolts (voltage, blck, temp ranges), any compatibility issues or things to look out for, etc.? This is a pretty long thread so if it has already been posted before, I apologize.

In addition to the Xeon upgrade I'll also be buying a new CPU cooler, new set of ram, video card and an SSD. I've heard of people running 8gb chips, though it seems from the manual 4gb per dimm is the max. If anyone has any info on ram compatibility that would be helpful to, as current info I've found is inconsistent from site to site. Any CPU cooler recommendations would be great as well - I've been considering the Corsair h100i, but if I could get similar results with an air cooler or cheaper / different water cooler that would be great to know.

I'm new to the forum so if this is the wrong place to be posting for this kind of help, just let me know.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talo*
> 
> I have an Asus P6T Deluxe v2 and am looking to make the jump to a Xeon 5650. I built my PC 6 years ago and haven't upgraded much in that time. I was about to do a whole new build when I came across the Xeon info and am happy that I can breathe some new life into my current build.
> 
> Does anyone have a guide or a step-by-step process on how to do this - which bios to flash to, how to OC that chip for best resolts (voltage, blck, temp ranges), any compatibility issues or things to look out for, etc.? This is a pretty long thread so if it has already been posted before, I apologize.
> 
> In addition to the Xeon upgrade I'll also be buying a new CPU cooler, new set of ram, video card and an SSD. I've heard of people running 8gb chips, though it seems from the manual 4gb per dimm is the max. If anyone has any info on ram compatibility that would be helpful to, as current info I've found is inconsistent from site to site. Any CPU cooler recommendations would be great as well - I've been considering the Corsair h100i, but if I could get similar results with an air cooler or cheaper / different water cooler that would be great to know.
> 
> I'm new to the forum so if this is the wrong place to be posting for this kind of help, just let me know.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


You shouldn't have any problems so long as you're using the latest BIOS. And I think you should also consider possibly buying an X5660, X5670 or X5675 instead. It just depends on the prices. You'll likely have an easier time overclocking with more multipliers available. I personally bought the best chip I could find at $100, which happened to be an X5670.

How much RAM are you currently running? The only reason I would advise against upgrading RAM is there's little benefit for the money invested. And you shouldn't have a problem running 8GB sticks. When the P6T was released, I don't believe 8GB sticks were even available, at least not for desktop applications. I'm sure they were abundant in server applications considering these processors support up to 288GB.

What is your current CPU cooler? If I was getting one today, it would probably be a Phanteks PH-TC12DX since it's a fairly good mid-range cooler that comes with two fans for push-pull configuration out of the box. If you have the room for a dual-tower cooler, consider the Noctua NH-D14; if not, consider the Noctua NH-U14S. I would prefer any of these over an AIO cooler because they will be significantly quieter. I was running a Nepton 140XL for a while, but one day it basically stopped cooling if I attempted to put a load on my processor. The pump was still running and both fans were still working so I have no idea what happened, but I'm avoiding AIO coolers for the foreseeable future.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talo*
> 
> I have an Asus P6T Deluxe v2 and am looking to make the jump to a Xeon 5650. I built my PC 6 years ago and haven't upgraded much in that time. I was about to do a whole new build when I came across the Xeon info and am happy that I can breathe some new life into my current build.
> 
> Does anyone have a guide or a step-by-step process on how to do this - which bios to flash to, how to OC that chip for best resolts (voltage, blck, temp ranges), any compatibility issues or things to look out for, etc.? This is a pretty long thread so if it has already been posted before, I apologize.
> 
> In addition to the Xeon upgrade I'll also be buying a new CPU cooler, new set of ram, video card and an SSD. I've heard of people running 8gb chips, though it seems from the manual 4gb per dimm is the max. If anyone has any info on ram compatibility that would be helpful to, as current info I've found is inconsistent from site to site. Any CPU cooler recommendations would be great as well - I've been considering the Corsair h100i, but if I could get similar results with an air cooler or cheaper / different water cooler that would be great to know.
> 
> I'm new to the forum so if this is the wrong place to be posting for this kind of help, just let me know.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Like Chess said, I would avoid ram unless you are still using 1333, if you have 1600 then it is probably ok and you won't need to pick up any new ram. Also Id look for either a X5670 ($120 or cheaper) or a X5675 ($150 on newegg). As far as coolers, if you want liquid cooled and have a way to mount it in your case, the H110i GT from corsair are pretty awesome, if you have only a slot for a standard fan to mount it to you'll have to opt for one of the smaller ones which will be cheaper and $10 of MX-4 thermal paste.

As far as graphics card and SSD those are the real big ticket items. I like EVGA stuff, been using their cards for 15 years. You can really spend as much money as you want there, if you say what you want to spend on that I could help you narrow it down. SSD I would definitly pick up the 500GB or 1TB Samsung on newegg that is for sale for $177 right now.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Even if you have 1333MHz RAM, you can overclock it. I would attempt that before replacing it unless you simply don't have enough.

I feel like graphics card choice is king of preference. After a lot of internal deliberation, I've finally decided I'm getting the R9 380 after it comes out. It's allegedly a rebranded R9 285 with 4GB GDDR5, hopefully with slightly higher clocks. I honestly don't need anything more powerful than that. I did find someone on Craigslist selling a pair of R9 280Xs for $125 each or $220 for the pair. I'm really tempted to contact them, buy the pair and sell whichever card I end up not using.


----------



## Talo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> You shouldn't have any problems so long as you're using the latest BIOS. And I think you should also consider possibly buying an X5660, X5670 or X5675 instead. It just depends on the prices. You'll likely have an easier time overclocking with more multipliers available. I personally bought the best chip I could find at $100, which happened to be an X5670.
> 
> How much RAM are you currently running? The only reason I would advise against upgrading RAM is there's little benefit for the money invested. And you shouldn't have a problem running 8GB sticks. When the P6T was released, I don't believe 8GB sticks were even available, at least not for desktop applications. I'm sure they were abundant in server applications considering these processors support up to 288GB.
> 
> What is your current CPU cooler? If I was getting one today, it would probably be a Phanteks PH-TC12DX since it's a fairly good mid-range cooler that comes with two fans for push-pull configuration out of the box. If you have the room for a dual-tower cooler, consider the Noctua NH-D14; if not, consider the Noctua NH-U14S. I would prefer any of these over an AIO cooler because they will be significantly quieter. I was running a Nepton 140XL for a while, but one day it basically stopped cooling if I attempted to put a load on my processor. The pump was still running and both fans were still working so I have no idea what happened, but I'm avoiding AIO coolers for the foreseeable future.


Thanks for all the replies so far. The current system I'm running is:

CPU: i7 920 d0 revision
CPU cooler: Zalman CNPS 9700
RAM: 6 GB PC3-10666 (1333 MHz)
Primary HDD: WD 150gb Velociraptor
Video Card: Radeon HD 4870
PSU: Corsair TX CMPSU-750TX
Case: Antec 900 Mid Tower

These parts have worked well for me so far, but besides general everyday tasks I use my PC primarily for gaming and statistical analysis. When it comes to games I'm not really an FPS player and don't need to be on the cutting edge, but I do enjoy it and want to have good performance there. It is my video card that is primarily hindering me at the moment, but it seemed like the time to upgrade the rest as well. I should also note that while I tend to value getting the most performance per dollar rather than paying a premium for the latest. I figure these upgrades should have my system running games at 1080p and doing anything else I need of it for a few more years until I eventually move to 4K.

For RAM, I'm currently using 3 2GB dimms, but 6GB is on the low end. Was considering making the jump to 2x 8gb dimms or 3x 4gb. Newegg actually has a sale right now G.Skill (2 x 8gb) ddr3 1600 for $90, or alternatively there is a deal for a Samsung 850 EVO 250gb SSD plus 1 G.SKILL 4GB DDR3 1600 dimm for $105. I could pick up another two dimms of the same type for $30 each, bringing me to $165. I'm heavily leaning towards doing this rather than getting 2x 8gb dimms - I figure if 6GB has lasted me so far, 12gb should be enough to last me another few years (I hope). I'll need to pick up a PCI-E SATA 3 adapter as well. I've considered doing a PCI-E SSD but not sure if the extra price was worth the performance gains, or if they would actually be noticeable.

Video Card is something I've been a bit divided on. I would eventually like to do 4K, but I don't see that happening in the near future for a reasonable price, plus I would need to replace my monitors. So my thoughts are to either get a more expensive card now and stick with it (maybe a GTX 970 or R9 290X), or get a card that will perform well in 1080p then a few years down the line upgrade the video card again when 4K is more mainstream. I think for the price, an r9 280X or maybe GTX 960 seems like the way to go.

I'll take a look at the coolers you mentioned. With an Antec 900 I think I should be able to fit an NH-D14 but not 100% sure. I didn't realize that AIO were so noisy - that isn't a huge consideration, but if I can avoid having it sound like a vacuum is running and still get good enough cooling to OC well, that is preferred.

Thanks for your input


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Grabbing the SSD and 8 GB of memory seems like the more logical, cost-efficient upgrade. Knowing me, I would then seek out 500GB SSDs and find a way to simultaneously purchase 24GB of RAM before coming to my senses.

As for your video card needs, it sounds like getting the R9 380 wouldn't be a bad idea for you. I personally keep trying to justify a higher tier card, but I simply don't need one. The beauty of upgrading from such a weak card is almost anything you get these days will be a substantial upgrade.


----------



## DunePilot

Graphics cards and storage are really gonna be where you have to decide for yourself how much you want to spend on this tune up. Those are also where you are going to notice huge gains. Pair that with a hex core and it should be like you have a completely new system.

Personally I just dropped $750 on the new GTX 980Ti Hybrid. My plan is this to tide me over for a good 2-3 years, it hasn't arrived yet, its not even in stock yet so it will be a few weeks probably before I pop it in the system but it will be a heck of an upgrade from the GTX 460. Playing games like The Witcher 3 on the new card should be night and day.

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-HYBRID-Graphics-06G-P4-1996-KR/dp/B00Z0UX8TA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1433950402&sr=8-1&keywords=980ti+hybrid

The CPU are cheap $100-160 for the 6 core of your choice.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117548&cm_re=x5675-_-19-117-548-_-Product

Ram, if you choose to upgrade this is what I just picked up, seemed like a heck of a deal. There are a few OC possibilities that put your ram around 1750ish, in this case your ram would be underclocked still and then you could play with tightening timings.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233536&cm_re=corsair_1866-_-20-233-536-_-Product

$109
DDR3 1866
Timing 9-10-9-27
Cas Latency 9
Voltage 1.5V

So then you have to ask yourself if you want an SSD, this 1TB samsung comes with 8 gig of 1600 Gskill ram for $500

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147362&cm_re=samsung_850d-_-20-147-361-_-Product

Personally I got the corsair I linked above and purchase the cheaper SSD which is the model just below that one for $380, the 500MB is $177.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147374

Edit: the cheaper 1TB SSD and Corsair ram seem a heck of a lot better to me than the 1TB that comes with the Gskill.


----------



## Talo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Like Chess said, I would avoid ram unless you are still using 1333, if you have 1600 then it is probably ok and you won't need to pick up any new ram. Also Id look for either a X5670 ($120 or cheaper) or a X5675 ($150 on newegg). As far as coolers, if you want liquid cooled and have a way to mount it in your case, the H110i GT from corsair are pretty awesome, if you have only a slot for a standard fan to mount it to you'll have to opt for one of the smaller ones which will be cheaper and $10 of MX-4 thermal paste.
> 
> As far as graphics card and SSD those are the real big ticket items. I like EVGA stuff, been using their cards for 15 years. You can really spend as much money as you want there, if you say what you want to spend on that I could help you narrow it down. SSD I would definitly pick up the 500GB or 1TB Samsung on newegg that is for sale for $177 right now.


I'll take a look on eBay for those processors. The 5650 is the one I hear about the most, but if I could get a 5670 or so for a good price I'll likely grab it.

I don't necessarily want liquid cooling but it seemed to be the best choice for cooling these to get great O.C. From chessmyantidrug's post it does seem like a Phanteks or Noctua would be a good choice - and I have read good things about the Noctua previously.

For RAM, I only have 6gb of 1333 right now, so upgrading to 12gb (3x 4gb) or 16 gb (2x 8gb) seems like the way to go. I didn't see the SSD's you mentioned listed in the latest Newegg sale email, but my current Velociraptor is only 150gb. I think getting a 250gb or so SSD should be sufficient - in particular the current sale for a 250GB EVO 850 + 4GB G.SKILL 1600 is a tempting deal.

For the P6T Deluxe v2, it does list support for DDR3 1600 - 2000 but requiring O.C. Since the RAM already comes at that speed, I'm not 100% sure what the O.C. is referring to in this context, but I assume there is a setting somewhere in the bios that needs to be turned on to support it.

I don't really have a strict budget in mind - I'm just trying to get the best value per $. At the moment for a video card I really just need good performance with 1080p gaming. I strongly suspect that by the time I purchase monitors that support 4K I'll also be upgrading the video card again - and that is a few years away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Even if you have 1333MHz RAM, you can overclock it. I would attempt that before replacing it unless you simply don't have enough.
> 
> I feel like graphics card choice is king of preference. After a lot of internal deliberation, I've finally decided I'm getting the R9 380 after it comes out. It's allegedly a rebranded R9 285 with 4GB GDDR5, hopefully with slightly higher clocks. I honestly don't need anything more powerful than that. I did find someone on Craigslist selling a pair of R9 280Xs for $125 each or $220 for the pair. I'm really tempted to contact them, buy the pair and sell whichever card I end up not using.


I hadn't looked at the R9 300 series but from the list I just saw they do look like great cards for reasonable prices. I think all I really need though is something about a 280X, so if I can grab that at a good price I'd likely go for it.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I just upgraded my server. Finally using that Rampage II Gene.

- Xeon X5650 OC'd to 3.2GHz (can go much higher, but I need this system to be stable)
- Asus Rampage II Gene
- 2x Crucial MX200 250GB (One for OS & basic apps, other for game servers)
- Windows Server 2008 R2

With this setup, windows boots faster than my BIOS takes to post.







All on the Sata II controllers too.


----------



## DunePilot

Talo, I just posted a bunch of links for you at the same time you posted, so make sure you check the last page in case you missed it.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Talo,

Intel only rated their CPUs for RAM up to 1333Mhz, so anything higher is out of spec, which why it says OC. The Xeon X5600 series won't run the RAM at 1600 by default, you have to set it to 1333 and increase the FSB to get it higher. 1600 RAM will work, it will just run at 1333 by default.


----------



## DunePilot

Yeah you gotta remember a lot of this stuff wasn't even around in 2011, 1866 was getting on the table but it wasn't common and 8GB sticks weren't even around at least for consumer grade stuff. So they haven't retro-actively updated what is "supported" but most of it should work.

One thing I forgot is see if you have SATA 3 on your motherboard if you plan on getting an SSD. Make sure you have latest BIOS too before you start the build.

Edit: Choosing parts you want for a computer build or update is about like this video, I hope you guys get a laugh out of this. It took me two weeks to decide which sticks of ram I wanted to buy.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZXzjKb8nTw


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I'll take comparisons at stock clocks with a grain of salt because none of us is running an unlocked processor at stock clocks.


I am, but only because I didn't understand how to overclock my Haswells.







After fooling around with these Xeons I have good understanding now. I was like "UnCore? What is that? They making up stuff now?" Pretty soon I'll get around to seeing how high my 4790K will go. On my 2600K I just used the preset OC's in the BIOS. Got 4.6Ghz easily.


----------



## Talo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Talo,
> 
> Intel only rated their CPUs for RAM up to 1333Mhz, so anything higher is out of spec, which why it says OC. The Xeon X5600 series won't run the RAM at 1600 by default, you have to set it to 1333 and increase the FSB to get it higher. 1600 RAM will work, it will just run at 1333 by default.


Thanks for the explanation, xxpenguinxx - I wanted to understand exactly how that would work before making a purchase.

From the bit of research I've done it doesn't look like the timings and speed of the RAM are having much of an impact on gaming performance, so most likely will use any money I would have spent on higher speed ram for a better video card instead.

The last decision is really to go for 3x 4gb dimms for 12gb and run in triple-channel mode, or 2x 8gb dimms. It doesn't seem like there is much of a benefit from running in triple channel either, so will most likely go for whatever is cheapest / whatever is having a sale unless someone points out that any of the assumptions I'm making are incorrect.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Talo, I just posted a bunch of links for you at the same time you posted, so make sure you check the last page in case you missed it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Yeah you gotta remember a lot of this stuff wasn't even around in 2011, 1866 was getting on the table but it wasn't common and 8GB sticks weren't even around at least for consumer grade stuff. So they haven't retro-actively updated what is "supported" but most of it should work.
> 
> One thing I forgot is see if you have SATA 3 on your motherboard if you plan on getting an SSD. Make sure you have latest BIOS too before you start the build.
> 
> Edit: Choosing parts you want for a computer build or update is about like this video, I hope you guys get a laugh out of this. It took me two weeks to decide which sticks of ram I wanted to buy.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZXzjKb8nTw


Thanks for those links, DunePilot - they were helpful, particularly the "Learning to Drive" one. Although I don't really have a budget in mind I'm trying to minimize spending to a few hundred dollars total unless I really find a really compelling deal on a video card or something that seems like it would be worthwhile. At that price a 500gb SSD is likely above what I need. I have 3TB of storage in addition to my 150gb primary Velociraptor so I think a 256gb SSD should be sufficient.

There is a really good sale on Transcend SSDs today but the controllers on it seem to be pretty outdated and not as reliable compared to getting an 850 EVO or similar.

Here is the Transcend 256GB link for $72 for anyone else interested or considering: http://www.amazon.com/Transcend-Information-2-5-Inch-Solid-TS256GSSD370/dp/B00K9HID9Y/ref=lh_ni_t?tag=slickdeals09-20&ascsubtag=e63d2af519e54c8590f9d80eb56abb0a&ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&sdsrc=staff

Your last post made not of the SATA 3 port. My motherboard doesn't have SATA 3, but I assumed I could just buy a PCI-E SATA 3 card and that would be sufficient. If the performance of a PCI-E SSD is really worthwhile though and could be had for a good price, I might just do that instead - although so far the gains mostly appear to be on a benchmark basis on not really noticeable unless doing video compression or similar intensive tasks (at least that is my current understanding).

Is there any issue or cons to using a SATA 3 card that you are aware of?

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## kckyle

this summer heat making my north bridge hot, found some spare parts and try to cool it.


----------



## DunePilot

This may be more than you want to spend Talo, but if you game and such or wanted to try 1080p surround gaming you might give this a try. Good bang for the buck, of course you could spend 750 and get the Ti though which is what I am doing. If you don't want or need something this powerful you could look at either a standard fan cooled 980 or even a 970.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007709%20600559642


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> this summer heat making my north bridge hot, found some spare parts and try to cool it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh lord.....Wii Adapter case + HDD plastic holder + fan = lolawesome. That's a unique setup my friend. Definitely gave me a laugh and that's definitely a way to cool your NB.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Oh lord.....Wii Adapter case + HDD plastic holder + fan = lolawesome. That's a unique setup my friend. Definitely gave me a laugh and that's definitely a way to cool your NB.


my northbridge was kicking up to 56c on my temp monitor, i had to do something









i was too cheap to buy legit parts like fan holder or something, got the temp to drop by 8c


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Only 56C? I let them go to 70C before doing anything about it.


----------



## kckyle

lol i like to keep every components in my pc low

HDD 30-40c

cpu 30-60c

gpu 40-70c

northbridge 40-50c


----------



## Blacklac

Are the 5670/5675 that much better than the 5660 or can you really just expect an extra ~100-200Mhz overclock?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't know if you can "expect" any extra overclocking headroom. You simply have access to higher multipliers which should theoretically make reaching your maximum overclock easier. I haven't been able to find stability any higher than 4.32GHz while I've seen others achieve higher overclocks with X5650s and X5660s.


----------



## Blacklac

Oh, i forgot about multipliers... theres actually some decent deals on 5670's right now, compared to 5660's, but i dont think i can justify ~$120 for a 5675, compared to ~$90 for the other two.

Trying to find a Motherboard at the same time so i can yse them right away and make sure they both work within the return period.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't think it's worth looking for a reasonable X58 motherboard deal. I would much rather go with Z97.


----------



## Blacklac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't think it's worth looking for a reasonable X58 motherboard deal. I would much rather go with Z97.


Sure z97 boards are inexpensive, but the cpu arent. Id pay basically the same price for motherboards, maybe a bit less for z97, but like twice as much for the cpu or more even.

If i had cash to burn, i probably would. Im just trying to piece this together with money i get selling my 775 gear. I just sold a mobo for ~$100 and i have a p45 ud3r and a Q9650 to sell yet. Those should cover a decent mobo. Oh, and ram to sell and buy.

Edit: Depends on what i see for x58 boards in the next couple weeks. Im not about to spend +$200 on one, so...


----------



## chessmyantidrug

That's why I'd rather go Z97. The motherboard is going to either be less used or completely new. If you don't want to spring for an i7-4790K, grab an i5-4690K. Even if you're spending a little bit more money, you have the peace of mind knowing the components have much less wear and tear. I've never liked the idea of spending more on a motherboard than processor, but the G3258 makes it tempting. With the prices of used X58 boards so high, I can't recommend getting one.


----------



## DunePilot

In the case the board gave out then this one seems like a good deal. Would look beautiful in a Fractal R5. If you could find the chip on ebay for much cheaper then that would seal the deal.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132516
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117402


----------



## Blacklac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> That's why I'd rather go Z97. The motherboard is going to either be less used or completely new. If you don't want to spring for an i7-4790K, grab an i5-4690K. Even if you're spending a little bit more money, you have the peace of mind knowing the components have much less wear and tear. I've never liked the idea of spending more on a motherboard than processor, but the G3258 makes it tempting. With the prices of used X58 boards so high, I can't recommend getting one.


Yeah, thats on my mind too. Thats why i was going to try and buy a cpu and mobo together, i was worried about getting a bad mobo. Lol.

It would probably be a 4670k if i went z97. But then, i might get lucky on a 3930k auction, too... lol. See a few lower bidders right now.


----------



## kckyle

i think few people here are misunderstood the purpose of this thread. buy x58 xeon if and only if!

you already have a x58 mobo and you wanna hold off as long as possible.

you don't care about single core performance and just want monster multi core power, like video editing and encoding. which a x58 6 core or 12 cores will totally dominate compare to a 4690k(i say 4690k because its in the same price range once u factor in mobo price vs x58)

thats it! if you want to game, get a the newer platform.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i think few people here are misunderstood the purpose of this thread. buy x58 xeon if and only if!
> 
> you already have a x58 mobo and you wanna hold off as long as possible.
> 
> you don't care about single core performance and just want monster multi core power, like video editing and encoding. which a x58 6 core or 12 cores will totally dominate compare to a 4690k(i say 4690k because its in the same price range once u factor in mobo price vs x58)
> 
> thats it! if you want to game, get a the newer platform.


Thats the point of this, you have similar performance and it leaves you the extra cash to upgrade monitors and graphics card instead of building a whole new system. I think it will be perfectly fine for gaming. I hope to post lots of benchmarks here in a few weeks on what one of these X5675 will do when paired with a single 980Ti to give an idea of how close that gap is between the old and the new with a top card.

If you don't have an X58 though or your MB kicks the bucket then by all means upgrade to something newer. But the gap doesn't seem to be very much if you already have a good X58 MB.


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i think few people here are misunderstood the purpose of this thread. buy x58 xeon if and only if!
> 
> you already have a x58 mobo and you wanna hold off as long as possible.
> 
> you don't care about single core performance and just want monster multi core power, like video editing and encoding. which a x58 6 core or 12 cores will totally dominate compare to a 4690k(i say 4690k because its in the same price range once u factor in mobo price vs x58)
> 
> thats it! if you want to game, get a the newer platform.


For me, I had 2 X58 systems with i7 920 processors from 2009/2010 and it made sense to upgrade to a hexacore Xeon. With that said, I saw good value in the X58 platform and have purchased 2 "new" systems.

The first one was about 2 years ago when I grabbed an X5550 off eBay for $45 and a used EX58-UD3R 1.6 locally for $60 so that I could replace my aging server, an X2 3800+ with a A8V Deluxe. Great value at the time and still is.

My recent upgrade bug came with I snagged an EX58-UD3R 1.0 on eBay for $102.50 and an X5675 for $80 also on eBay a couple of months ago. Again, I feel it's great value for me (not necessarily for everyone else here) to replace my HTPC / Gaming / occasional HD video editing & handbrake work. I'll be loading it up with an R9 290, 480GB SSD and 24GB of RAM.

Also, I picked up an X5675 about 8 months ago for $116 off eBay for my wife's old rig with an X58A-UD5. With her recent upgrade of an Intel 530 480GB SSD and R9 290, her system flies.

If you land a great deal and don't mind used hardware, the X58 platform isn't bad even if you don't already have a motherboard. I was never going to pay more than $150 for a motherboard but I wanted hexacore not only for gaming but for video compressing so I found something that worked for me without paying $400+ for a comparable Z97 and Haswell combo.


----------



## kckyle

yes if you got a good deal on the mobo sure, but there are people here spending 200 on a mobo just so they can get the xeon, which imo, beats the point.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i think few people here are misunderstood the purpose of this thread. buy x58 xeon if and only if!
> 
> you already have a x58 mobo and you wanna hold off as long as possible.
> 
> you don't care about single core performance and just want monster multi core power, like video editing and encoding. which a x58 6 core or 12 cores will totally dominate compare to a 4690k(i say 4690k because its in the same price range once u factor in mobo price vs x58)
> 
> thats it! if you want to game, get a the newer platform.


Yeah it appears some people misunderstand the meaning of my review. I compared it to the X79 to prove that X79 was a side grade and not a true upgrade to a invested X58 user who doesn't feel the need to upgrade or those who want a worthwhile upgrade. I also wanted to show that the X58 was still a great and viable platform to use in 2014 and so on. If don't have a X58 and can't find one at a affordable price then it would make sense to throw money at the latest and greatest architecture. Just be ready to pay Intel and the vendors a decent amount.
Quote:


> thats it! if you want to game, get a the newer platform


What? I have had no problems with games on the X58 platform for more than 5+ years. Now I can't wait to throw some newer high end GPUs in the rig and check to see if I match X79-X99 in terms of performance [FPS - Frame times etc]. My GTX 670s match the GTX 980 according to Fire Strike and 3DMark11 and other benchmarks. So gaming 1080p and well above 1600p has been no issue. The only issues I'm seeing is my 2GB VRAM limitation, but even then the games run fine @ 1440p & 1600p and higher.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Yeah it appears some people misunderstand the meaning of my review. I compared it to the X79 to prove that X79 was a side grade and not a true upgrade to a invested X58 user who doesn't feel the need to upgrade or those who want a worthwhile upgrade. I also wanted to show that the X58 was still a great and viable platform to use in 2014 and so on. If don't have a X58 and can't find one at a affordable price then it would make sense to throw money at the latest and greatest architecture. Just be ready to pay Intel and the vendors a decent amount.
> What? I have had no problems with games on the X58 platform for more than 5+ years. Now I can't wait to throw some newer high end GPUs in the rig and check to see if I match X79-X99 in terms of performance [FPS - Frame times etc]. My GTX 670s match the GTX 980 according to Fire Strike and 3DMark11 and other benchmarks. So gaming 1080p and well above 1600p has been no issue. The only issues I'm seeing is my 2GB VRAM limitation, but even then the games run fine @ 1440p & 1600p and higher.


i should be less general, what i meant was if you are using it for editing and multi core programs, than yes x58 would still be a valuable choice if you start a build from scratch. assuming you find a reasonably priced one. but if you are gaming primary. and starting from scratch, get the newer platform thn.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i should be less general, what i meant was if you are using it for editing and multi core programs, than yes x58 would still be a valuable choice if you start a build from scratch. assuming you find a reasonably priced one. but if you are gaming primary. and starting from scratch, get the newer platform thn.


You are 100% fine. I know you understand. I was stating a lot of things for other who might not understand us. It all depends on the person and the price. I know that I won't be upgrading to a Quad core that's for sure.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I keep getting you two mixed up for some reason. For a second I thought someone was arguing with them self.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> You are 100% fine. I know you understand. I was stating a lot of things for other who might not understand us. It all depends on the person and the price. I know that I won't be upgrading to a Quad core that's for sure.


you mean downgrading lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I keep getting you two mixed up for some reason. For a second I thought someone was arguing with them self.


what the....


----------



## bill1024

If only I lived near a Micro center...... They have some real good deals. Stinks new CPUs cost so much, the boards are not too bad, DDR4 not cheap yet either.

I have to say I have been really lucky picking up used boards, memory and CPUs for real good prices.
Rampage3 100$, new unused EVGA ftw3 100 and used one for 60$. The deals are out there..Dual socket 1366 boards 43$
There is a FTW3 with a hexcore i7-9xx and 24gb Gskill 1600 for 250$ local Craigslist listing.

I have a bunch of systems and I have Fire Strike i I can run one or two.

Four x58 x5660 hexcore Xeons hexcore. Asus Rampage3, Asus P6T D V2, two EVGA FTW3
Two dual socket E5620 Xeons quad core
One dual x5650 Xeon hexcores
One 4 processor AMD opteron 6168, 48 core
One 4 processor AMD Opteron 8425, 24 core
Two AMD 1045T hexcore
One Q6600 Intel quad core
GPUs
four 6600Ti
one GTX970
one GTX960
Two AMD R9-280X


----------



## Blacklac

Id probably wouldnt be relevant to anyone else, but id be curious to see the x5660 with a GTX 960, as i own a 960.

My Q9650 + 960:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4860033


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i think few people here are misunderstood the purpose of this thread. buy x58 xeon if and only if!
> 
> you already have a x58 mobo and you wanna hold off as long as possible.
> 
> you don't care about single core performance and just want monster multi core power, like video editing and encoding. which a x58 6 core or 12 cores will totally dominate compare to a 4690k(i say 4690k because its in the same price range once u factor in mobo price vs x58)
> 
> thats it! if you want to game, get a the newer platform.


For me I just wanted a few extra cores for folding cheap(er) than a X79 or now the X99s are out. I already had a p67 and the z97 I upgraded to. Did I spend a lot on the x58s? Probably.
... Which is what you said. Lol. I just re-read that.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> If only I lived near a Micro center...... They have some real good deals. Stinks new CPUs cost so much, the boards are not too bad, DDR4 not cheap yet either.
> 
> I have to say I have been really lucky picking up used boards, memory and CPUs for real good prices.
> Rampage3 100$, new unused EVGA ftw3 100 and used one for 60$. The deals are out there..Dual socket 1366 boards 43$
> There is a FTW3 with a hexcore i7-9xx and 24gb Gskill 1600 for 250$ local Craigslist listing.
> 
> I have a bunch of systems and I have Fire Strike i I can run one or two.
> 
> Four x58 x5660 hexcore Xeons hexcore. Asus Rampage3, Asus P6T D V2, two EVGA FTW3
> Two dual socket E5620 Xeons quad core
> One dual x5650 Xeon hexcores
> One 4 processor AMD opteron 6168, 48 core
> One 4 processor AMD Opteron 8425, 24 core
> Two AMD 1045T hexcore
> One Q6600 Intel quad core
> GPUs
> four 6600Ti
> one GTX970
> one GTX960
> Two AMD R9-280X


Those are good prices, especially for the R3E. Mine was nowhere near that price. At least it wasn't the 400-500 when it came out


----------



## Synplex

Hi everyone,
Can someone please point me to a Guide on how to Overclock my X5675 on my Asusu X58 Sabertooth mobo. Hopefully something for a first timer. I've searched online but I couldn't find any less then 4 years old that either talked about the X5675 or the Asus Sabertooth MoBo but nothing on both together. Trying to get to at least 4Ghz or above. I'm using a Noctua 12U for cooling.









Thx


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synplex*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Can someone please point me to a Guide on how to Overclock my X5675 on my Asusu X58 Sabertooth mobo. Hopefully something for a first timer. I've searched online but I couldn't find any less then 4 years old that either talked about the X5675 or the Asus Sabertooth MoBo but nothing on both together. Trying to get to at least 4Ghz or above. I'm using a Noctua 12U for cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx


I just cranked the BCLK to 160 and that was that. Lol


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Overclocking on X58 is the same regardless of processor. Isolate your maximum BCLK, then isolate your maximum RAM speed, then find your maximum overclock based on the two.


----------



## Synplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> I just cranked the BCLK to 160 and that was that. Lol


Really? Do i leave everything else in my BIOS set to auto and and stress test my CPU to check temps? What speed would setting my BLCK to 160 get me ?

Thx again


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synplex*
> 
> Really? Do i leave everything else in my BIOS set to auto and and stress test my CPU to check temps? What speed would setting my BLCK to 160 get me ?
> 
> Thx again


Seriously. I was lazy and just wanted to tinker a little before digging around. I am still waiting for parts. At 160, it got me to 4GHz. Here's my post.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/5100#post_24006585


----------



## chessmyantidrug

A setting of 160x25 would give you 4GHz. Most boards can push base clock over 200. Some boards are known to have base clock "holes" between like 180 and 200.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synplex*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Can someone please point me to a Guide on how to Overclock my X5675 on my Asusu X58 Sabertooth mobo. Hopefully something for a first timer. I've searched online but I couldn't find any less then 4 years old that either talked about the X5675 or the Asus Sabertooth MoBo but nothing on both together. Trying to get to at least 4Ghz or above. I'm using a Noctua 12U for cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx


You can probably copy someones OC and get something that works but if you want to take the time and see what your board can push then this is one of the best guides out there. Don't let the date or the i5, i7 title fool you, its still relevant. http://www.masterslair.com/how-to-overclock-intel-core-i7-i5-i3-cpu-overclocking-guide


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synplex*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Can someone please point me to a Guide on how to Overclock my X5675 on my Asusu X58 Sabertooth mobo. Hopefully something for a first timer. I've searched online but I couldn't find any less then 4 years old that either talked about the X5675 or the Asus Sabertooth MoBo but nothing on both together. Trying to get to at least 4Ghz or above. I'm using a Noctua 12U for cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx


Hi There,

I had a Rampage III Extreme with an X5675, similar setup i believe. Full old kit in sig ...

Try this, from my post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/4740#post_23866584

I've finally settled on 4.2 (21x200) with my X5675:

CPU (vCore): 1.281250
PLL: 1.815250
QPI: 1.306250
DRAM: 1.656250

Idle temp sits at 40 with my H100i running the fans at 540rpm.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Hi There,
> 
> I had a Rampage III Extreme with an X5675, similar setup i believe. Full old kit in sig ...
> 
> Try this, from my post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/4740#post_23866584
> 
> I've finally settled on 4.2 (21x200) with my X5675:
> 
> CPU (vCore): 1.281250
> PLL: 1.815250
> QPI: 1.306250
> DRAM: 1.656250
> 
> Idle temp sits at 40 with my H100i running the fans at 540rpm.


Nice what could you get with your voltage around 1.35-1.4?


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Nice what could you get with your voltage around 1.35-1.4?


I didn't take my voltage that high, i think the phrase was "suicide run"









I think i finally settled at 22x202 with minor voltage tweeks.


----------



## kckyle

if you have a good x5675,

1.2-1.25v for 4ghz
1.3-1.33v for 4.4ghz
1.35-1.4v for 4.7ghz


----------



## 4everAnoob

Well I'm very excited to say that I am hoping to join this club shortly!















I managed to snag a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R for a great price!
So is this a good board for Xeons?
Is the X5650 still the best bang/buck?
Also, I saw some benchmarks concerning dual vs triple channel somewhere.
The results were very close. But they weren't using massivly overclocked 6 core xeons for this.
My question, is triple channel really beneficial for the 6 core xeon?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Well I'm very excited to say that I am hoping to join this club shortly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to snag a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R for a great price!
> So is this a good board for Xeons?
> Is the X5650 still the best bang/buck?
> Also, I saw some benchmarks concerning dual vs triple channel somewhere.
> The results were very close. But they weren't using massivly overclocked 6 core xeons for this.
> My question, is triple channel really beneficial for the 6 core xeon?


That board's pretty good, a few users here use them for their xeons and the best bang/buck one would have to be the X5675 right now.








There isn't really any noticeable between dual & triple channel configs in real world usage, but in bench's my 1915MHz dual channel config get's about 25000MB/s read while I've seen some people with oc'ed tri-channel configs get around 27500-30000MB/s read.

A few of us posted bench results for ram a few pages back in the thread if you want to take a look.


----------



## Synplex

Thx for the advise everyone, but unfortunately when I got home last night to try OCing my X5675, my PC wouldn't start. BIOS wouldn't even boot, even though it's been working perfectly for the last 3-4 days. My Asus X58 Sabertooth Board is displaying a Red LED on both my RAM and CPU. After about 3 hours of removing my CPU to check for bent pins , and testing each item one at a time (Ram, and all Sata ports) I've given up and will be taking it to a PC repair shop on Monday









Hopefully once I get my PC back I can try out the things you guys recommended.

Thx


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synplex*
> 
> Thx for the advise everyone, but unfortunately when I got home last night to try OCing my X5675, my PC wouldn't start. BIOS wouldn't even boot, even though it's been working perfectly for the last 3-4 days. My Asus X58 Sabertooth Board is displaying a Red LED on both my RAM and CPU. After about 3 hours of removing my CPU to check for bent pins , and testing each item one at a time (Ram, and all Sata ports) I've given up and will be taking it to a PC repair shop on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully once I get my PC back I can try out the things you guys recommended.
> 
> Thx


One of the hardest issues and commonly mistaken as a bad PSU is a bad USB short (case USB usually) unplug all USB headers from the motherboard and then try to turn it on. What happens if you have a short is you'll turn it on and it wont do anything at all. Just as if the PSU completely died on you, once you unplug the bad USB its good as gold. If that doesn't fix it then try to jumper out the power supply and test it, if you aren't familiar with how theres tons of how to's for that. But that USB short is a hard thing to catch, yet easy to rule out and troubleshoot. Bad power switch too, motherboard should have a push button on. Then rule out the PSU itself.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synplex*
> 
> Thx for the advise everyone, but unfortunately when I got home last night to try OCing my X5675, my PC wouldn't start. BIOS wouldn't even boot, even though it's been working perfectly for the last 3-4 days. My Asus X58 Sabertooth Board is displaying a Red LED on both my RAM and CPU. After about 3 hours of removing my CPU to check for bent pins , and testing each item one at a time (Ram, and all Sata ports) I've given up and will be taking it to a PC repair shop on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully once I get my PC back I can try out the things you guys recommended.
> 
> Thx


I hope you get it sorted out man.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Thx for the reply.
Today I start to have some doubts about my x58 plans.
I was thinking, maybe im better off with something like gigabyte g1 sniper b6 wth locked haswell i5.
This board seems amazing to me. Of course can get z97 as well but the cheaper z97 boards often lack features such as m.2 , 8 phase power and other things the b6 has.
Together can be had for less than €200 (new board cpu used).
I dont think I really need the multithreaded power of the six core.
The six core xeon is not so easy to get outside the us for a good price.
However I like to tinker with this kind of stuff.
OS X compatibility is also a factor but I dont think it should matter too much.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Thx for the reply.
> Today I start to have some doubts about my x58 plans.
> I was thinking, maybe im better off with something like gigabyte g1 sniper b6 wth locked haswell i5.
> This board seems amazing to me. Of course can get z97 as well but the cheaper z97 boards often lack features such as m.2 , 8 phase power and other things the b6 has.
> Together can be had for less than €200 (new board cpu used).
> I dont think I really need the multithreaded power of the six core.
> The six core xeon is not so easy to get outside the us for a good price.
> However I like to tinker with this kind of stuff.
> OS X compatibility is also a factor but I dont think it should matter too much.


If you don't need all of that then what is stopping you from going AMD? If all you will do is game then AMD might be right for you. Unless you are simply crazy about Intel or their i5s


----------



## DunePilot

Finally got all the gear in minus the 980Ti and got it in the system, booted up and is running great. Testing how high I can get the BCLK right now, with ram and cpu underclocked. Gonna have to wait a day or two before I can really tune anything. Gonna post a pic of it stock for now and get some sleep. New cpu, ram, case intake fan, Just gotta get this OC and get that GPU in.

http://valid.x86.fr/1il6lj

Was getting BSOD after a couple minutes in windows at 200BCLK with 1.4 Vcore 1.335 (I think) QPI/Vtt, will fool with it more over the next few days. Went back to stock to let it run overnight and to post this.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Don't touch your core voltage when isolating your base clock unless a bump in QPI/VTT doesn't give you stability. You shouldn't touch core voltage until you're finding your maximum overclock.


----------



## Bradford1040

Okay I being the person that seems to have the most personal problems in our little club, I was wondering if you guys had any advice for this issue!

So I wake up and my PC has a Info box on the screen saying we need to talk, she tells me she has been unhappy with me for some time now, and is breaking up with me! She tells me she has been seeing others in my absence and even a few during our time together. She says we can still be friends and she will allow me to play with her peripherals but this is just weird to me. What would you guys say I should do? Should I just wipe her brain and start over with a new one, or should I take the relationship she is offering?

I was thinking at first she was just mad at me asking her to do weird and out of spec things to keep things spiced up a bit, but turns out that was what she liked most! Now she is talking about getting even further into pushing her boundaries in ways I never did, some of it is just flirting with death in my opinion. I think all is lost, what do you think?

100% fully joking of course, she still loves me lol! Okay I think that I have proved my application for mentally disabled now lol


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Okay I being the person that seems to have the most personal problems in our little club, I was wondering if you guys had any advice for this issue!
> 
> So I wake up and my PC has a Info box on the screen saying we need to talk, she tells me she has been unhappy with me for some time now, and is breaking up with me! She tells me she has been seeing others in my absence and even a few during our time together. She says we can still be friends and she will allow me to play with her peripherals but this is just weird to me. What would you guys say I should do? Should I just wipe her brain and start over with a new one, or should I take the relationship she is offering?
> 
> I was thinking at first she was just mad at me asking her to do weird and out of spec things to keep things spiced up a bit, but turns out that was what she liked most! Now she is talking about getting even further into pushing her boundaries in ways I never did, some of it is just flirting with death in my opinion. I think all is lost, what do you think?
> 
> 100% fully joking of course, she still loves me lol! Okay I think that I have proved my application for mentally disabled now lol


Ah, I've played this game before. Be warned - it's an expensive path to go down.

My little Rampage wanted me to try new things, taking it further and further - hotter and hotter. She begged me to use another slot - the quest for FPS took her further into realms neither of us knew existed.

And now, I can no longer turn her on, I've put her back in the box, stripped bare - nothing left but a few peripherals that can no longer be used.

Still, all was not lost. She has a sister ....


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Don't touch your core voltage when isolating your base clock unless a bump in QPI/VTT doesn't give you stability. You shouldn't touch core voltage until you're finding your maximum overclock.


I haven't been able to play with it but for 30 minutes or so. I tried stock core voltage and had QPI/VTT at 1.355 and couldn't even get into windows at 180BCLK I didnt try lower or higher 180 was just my starting point and BSOD after Windows logo. Made a couple tweaks and called it a night and went to bed. What did you have your core set to when you were trying to find you BCLK and do you remember how high you pushed QPI/VTT? How high was QPI/VTT when you had to start adding some core voltage?

Would 1.3 core QPI/VTT 1.35 and 180BCLK be ok for a starting point (I cant remember what stock is exactly so those numbers might be off), I am at work right now so it will have to wait until tonight or tomorrow.

I would like to keep both core and QPI/VTT at 1.4 or below. Might take core to 1.45 if I am unhappy with the OC. I will have to see what happens.
I haven't really had a chance to get started.

Edit: Kana I added the sig (with sonic too) hope you don't mind. CPU-Z link in previous post.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Okay I being the person that seems to have the most personal problems in our little club, I was wondering if you guys had any advice for this issue!
> 
> So I wake up and my PC has a Info box on the screen saying we need to talk, she tells me she has been unhappy with me for some time now, and is breaking up with me! She tells me she has been seeing others in my absence and even a few during our time together. She says we can still be friends and she will allow me to play with her peripherals but this is just weird to me. What would you guys say I should do? Should I just wipe her brain and start over with a new one, or should I take the relationship she is offering?
> 
> I was thinking at first she was just mad at me asking her to do weird and out of spec things to keep things spiced up a bit, but turns out that was what she liked most! Now she is talking about getting even further into pushing her boundaries in ways I never did, some of it is just flirting with death in my opinion. I think all is lost, what do you think?
> 
> 100% fully joking of course, she still loves me lol! Okay I think that I have proved my application for mentally disabled now lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I've played this game before. Be warned - it's an expensive path to go down.
> 
> My little Rampage wanted me to try new things, taking it further and further - hotter and hotter. She begged me to use another slot - the quest for FPS took her further into realms neither of us knew existed.
> 
> And now, I can no longer turn her on, I've put her back in the box, stripped bare - nothing left but a few peripherals that can no longer be used.
> 
> Still, all was not lost. She has a sister ....
Click to expand...

Okay so you kept it in the family then huh?

The Ex though, I can't believe you stripped her bare before hitting box lol, I at least like her to keep her pedals on!

(Not to stop this, but this wasn't about me pushing harder or upgrading. I was just being stupid from being over tired and underpaid lol, back to our lying & cheating PC's)

EDIT --- By the way, this FPS dude? You have his address I want to go beat his butt, or her butt. IT has been seen on my PC as well! I just know this is the same one that ruined your relationship and now is after mine! IT is a homewrecker! Must have a FaceBook account to reach all these different PC's huh??


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I haven't been able to play with it but for 30 minutes or so. I tried stock core voltage and had QPI/VTT at 1.355 and couldn't even get into windows at 180BCLK I didnt try lower or higher 180 was just my starting point and BSOD after Windows logo. Made a couple tweaks and called it a night and went to bed. What did you have your core set to when you were trying to find you BCLK and do you remember how high you pushed QPI/VTT? How high was QPI/VTT when you had to start adding some core voltage?
> 
> Would 1.3 core QPI/VTT 1.35 and 180BCLK be ok for a starting point (I cant remember what stock is exactly so those numbers might be off), I am at work right now so it will have to wait until tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> I would like to keep both core and QPI/VTT at 1.4 or below. Might take core to 1.45 if I am unhappy with the OC. I will have to see what happens.
> I haven't really had a chance to get started.


You don't want VTT over 1.35V. I don't believe I ever had to touch core voltage until I started going for my maximum overclock. Then again, I had the OV_CPU jumper set to the high voltage setting so the lowest I could set it in BIOS was 1.25V which translates to around 1.28V in Windows. So my voltage was always fairly high starting out. I have all six memory slots populated so I had to run a higher VTT to compensate.

I have heard of Gigabyte boards not being able to go any higher than 180 BCLK. Asus boards seem to have the least fuss with Xeon comparability.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Don't touch your core voltage when isolating your base clock unless a bump in QPI/VTT doesn't give you stability. You shouldn't touch core voltage until you're finding your maximum overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to play with it but for 30 minutes or so. I tried stock core voltage and had QPI/VTT at 1.355 and couldn't even get into windows at 180BCLK I didnt try lower or higher 180 was just my starting point and BSOD after Windows logo. Made a couple tweaks and called it a night and went to bed. What did you have your core set to when you were trying to find you BCLK and do you remember how high you pushed QPI/VTT? How high was QPI/VTT when you had to start adding some core voltage?
> 
> Would 1.3 core QPI/VTT 1.35 and 180BCLK be ok for a starting point (I cant remember what stock is exactly so those numbers might be off), I am at work right now so it will have to wait until tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> I would like to keep both core and QPI/VTT at 1.4 or below. Might take core to 1.45 if I am unhappy with the OC. I will have to see what happens.
> I haven't really had a chance to get started.
Click to expand...

I was too lazy to look back through the thread, what cooling are you using on your X5675? Bottom or Top of the line air or are you water cooling? Plus what is your goal, just OC'ing for fun or do you game or render videos? I know you are talking to chessmyantidrug but like, I dare say all of us are willing to help with advise, heck you might end up getting to much lol. But filling in the blanks would be great, so others can maybe join in and help you get the most out of your rig


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> You don't want VTT over 1.35V. I don't believe I ever had to touch core voltage until I started going for my maximum overclock. Then again, I had the OV_CPU jumper set to the high voltage setting so the lowest I could set it in BIOS was 1.25V which translates to around 1.28V in Windows. So my voltage was always fairly high starting out. I have all six memory slots populated so I had to run a higher VTT to compensate.
> 
> I have heard of Gigabyte boards not being able to go any higher than 180 BCLK. Asus boards seem to have the least fuss with Xeon comparability.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I was too lazy to look back through the thread, what cooling are you using on your X5675? Bottom or Top of the line air or are you water cooling? Plus what is your goal, just OC'ing for fun or do you game or render videos? I know you are talking to chessmyantidrug but like, I dare say all of us are willing to help with advise, heck you might end up getting to much lol. But filling in the blanks would be great, so others can maybe join in and help you get the most out of your rig


Using a Haf 932 Advanced with a good intake fans, and a H110i GT with 1200-1300 fan speed for the CPU. My i7 960 at 4.0Ghz under extreme stress testing would stay mid 60s or below.

My board is a GA-X58A-UD5.

So... maybe I could underclock the ram and the multiplier and start with 1.3 Core and 1.3 VTT and 180BCLK for a starting point and work from there to see if I can get anything over 180.

My goal is 4.5-4.8 stable without pushing the limits on 1.4 and 1.35, not sure how realistic that will be but going into thats what I am hoping for. I primarily game, sometimes render youtube videos, record and edit psychedelic rock music.

By the way I recorded videos of the whole upgrade process and why I am doing it and why others might. I was short on sleep and after 12 hours in a steel mill, even shorter on sleep now LOL so not sure how much I will mess with it when I get home or how much of a fool I sound like on the videos. But luckily everything booted up first try, that is with a new CPU, a cloned copy of my HDD on a new SSD, new ram, and new case intake fans. Happy she was running like a champ on the first boot up after so much stuff swapped out on the first go.


----------



## spdaimon

Picked up a Swiftech H220X for an ok price, that I think I will swap out the Corsair H70 now cooling my X5675. Hopefully I can get to 4.4Ghz @ 60-65C or so. I'm thinking 24*180? Maybe using 2 sticks of Gskill Ares 4GB DDR3-1866 I got instead of the 3 sticks of 4GB GSkill Sniper DDR3-1600 to run it at 10:2 ratio. I'd rather keep the DDR3-1600 in though. Otherwise its running it 22*200.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Okay so you kept it in the family then huh?
> 
> The Ex though, I can't believe you stripped her bare before hitting box lol, I at least like her to keep her pedals on!
> 
> (Not to stop this, but this wasn't about me pushing harder or upgrading. I was just being stupid from being over tired and underpaid lol, back to our lying & cheating PC's)
> 
> EDIT --- By the way, this FPS dude? You have his address I want to go beat his butt, or her butt. IT has been seen on my PC as well! I just know this is the same one that ruined your relationship and now is after mine! IT is a homewrecker! Must have a FaceBook account to reach all these different PC's huh??


Yep, she's stripped bare and ready for being sold "Spares or Repair", complete with unopened box of accessories. Must be worth something to somebody.

(and an X5675, i7-950, i7-920, LSI raid card, 850W PSU).

Yeah, very much in the family, I'm getting to grips with the likes and dislikes. So far so good.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/5760#post_24032247


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Okay so you kept it in the family then huh?
> 
> The Ex though, I can't believe you stripped her bare before hitting box lol, I at least like her to keep her pedals on!
> 
> (Not to stop this, but this wasn't about me pushing harder or upgrading. I was just being stupid from being over tired and underpaid lol, back to our lying & cheating PC's)
> 
> EDIT --- By the way, this FPS dude? You have his address I want to go beat his butt, or her butt. IT has been seen on my PC as well! I just know this is the same one that ruined your relationship and now is after mine! IT is a homewrecker! Must have a FaceBook account to reach all these different PC's huh??
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, she's stripped bare and ready for being sold "Spares or Repair", complete with unopened box of accessories. Must be worth something to somebody.
> 
> (and an X5675, i7-950, i7-920, LSI raid card, 850W PSU).
> 
> Yeah, very much in the family, I'm getting to grips with the likes and dislikes. So far so good.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/5760#post_24032247
Click to expand...

DANG!!! I wish you had not of said those parts! It is parts I would love but can not afford lol, kind of like a drug for me!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Bradford, I think you need to turn up the heat in your relationship, or should I say, turn it down, with round or two of LN2! I'm sure she'll enjoy it.

I'm feeling a bit guilty for abandoning Ms AMD. She was good to me all these years, even after all the abuse, the screaming, the dishonor, and I just pushed her to the side. She's still a thing of beauty, with that 1090T, a GA-990XA-UD3, and that HD 7870. I see her everyday and it just breaks my heart. I don't want to see her so alone. I can't bring her back because I'm currently with MRs X5690 (and occasionally seeing X5650, don't tell X5690 please). I'm thinking of trying to hook her up with my cousin. He won't abuse her like I did, all he needs is something to surf the web with, and occasionally a low powered game.


----------



## DunePilot

I want all 6 cores to run to make best use of Direct X12 when it lands so x23 is highest multi I want to use (unless to my ignorance x24 is all cores as well). At the moment I figured out I can get 196BCLK completely stable with x20 at 1.35Core 1.35VTT but thats only 3.9Ghz, I can try to run x23 and its unstable and even running Cinebench crashes me, upping to 1.375Core 1.355VTT I can get into windows and its somewhat stable but will freeze up first or second test on burn test or cinebench will lock up, not crashing hard enough that I cant ctrl+alt+del and close cinebench. For some reason my core 9 is so much hotter than the rest, always 5-6 degrees. Even on water (H110i GT and MX-4) I am going into the 70s on all cores at the 4.5Ghz OC before it crashes and restarts when running burn test on first or second pass.

Edit: What were your experiences on this with C1 and other sleep/power statuses, speedstep, etc... did you have much more stable OC with them off? With my i7 960, I could OC it with everything on and it was stable just the same. I wonder if that is part of my problem. I am running into a wall already with 196x23 at 1.375Core 1.355VTT, I was hoping 4.5 would be stable there and thats just not the case.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I want all 6 cores to run to make best use of Direct X12 when it lands so x23 is highest multi I want to use (unless to my ignorance x24 is all cores as well). At the moment I figured out I can get 196BCLK completely stable with x20 at 1.35Core 1.35VTT but thats only 3.9Ghz, I can try to run x23 and its unstable and even running Cinebench crashes me, upping to 1.375Core 1.355VTT I can get into windows and its somewhat stable but will freeze up first or second test on burn test or cinebench will lock up, not crashing hard enough that I cant ctrl+alt+del and close cinebench. For some reason my core 9 is so much hotter than the rest, always 5-6 degrees. Even on water (H110i GT and MX-4) I am going into the 70s on all cores at the 4.5Ghz OC before it crashes and restarts when running burn test on first or second pass.


why u not using x25?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> why u not using x25?


I want to see what I can push for best performance out of all 6 cores rather than turbo with 2 or 1. Right now would be the way to go but with Direct X12 if it lives up to the hype should perform better with all cores clocked higher. X23 is the last multi before getting into turbo or am I missing something? x24 would be turbo on 3 cores x25 would turbo 2, and x26 would be turbo 1. Is that right?

Right now pushing higher with x26 would be better for gaming where single threaded performance excels but Direct X12is supposed to change this if I read the benchmarks right. Maybe I am missing the forest for the trees but it seems like I should be trying for overall OC with all cores rather than higher OC where one or two cores are doing most of the work.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I want to see what I can push for best performance out of all 6 cores rather than turbo with 2 or 1. Right now would be the way to go but with Direct X12 if it lives up to the hype should perform better with all cores clocked higher. X23 is the last multi before getting into turbo or am I missing something? x24 would be turbo on 3 cores x25 would turbo 2, and x26 would be turbo 1. Is that right?
> 
> Right now pushing higher with x26 would be better for gaming where single threaded performance excels but Direct X12is supposed to change this if I read the benchmarks right. Maybe I am missing the forest for the trees but it seems like I should be trying for overall OC with all cores rather than higher OC where one or two cores are doing most of the work.


huh? who told you that?

x25 all 6 cores . x26 only 2 cores





if x25 is only 2 cores no way i can get that score in cinebench


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> why u not using x25?
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see what I can push for best performance out of all 6 cores rather than turbo with 2 or 1. Right now would be the way to go but with Direct X12 if it lives up to the hype should perform better with all cores clocked higher. X23 is the last multi before getting into turbo or am I missing something? x24 would be turbo on 3 cores x25 would turbo 2, and x26 would be turbo 1. Is that right?
> 
> Right now pushing higher with x26 would be better for gaming where single threaded performance excels but Direct X12is supposed to change this if I read the benchmarks right. Maybe I am missing the forest for the trees but it seems like I should be trying for overall OC with all cores rather than higher OC where one or two cores are doing most of the work.
Click to expand...

im using 21 on 5675 running 210blk to get 4400mhz with 1.33 vcore with the old x58 i always felt high blk gave you a little perf boost if the system could handle it mines been stable for months might push it up to 4500 one day has been running for months and haset passed 65c transcoding etc for plex.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> huh? who told you that?
> 
> x25 all 6 cores . x26 only 2 cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if x25 is only 2 cores no way i can get that score in cinebench


You're on a UD7 too, I am on a UD5. If you get a chance mind taking some pics of your BIOS, Frequency, CPU advanced features, and Voltage pages specifically.
If you remember the basis of the setting off hand post them please, thanks.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> im using 21 on 5675 running 210blk to get 4400mhz with 1.33 vcore with the old x58 i always felt high blk gave you a little perf boost if the system could handle it mines been stable for months might push it up to 4500 one day has been running for months and haset passed 65c transcoding etc for plex.


What was your QPI/VTT at to get 210?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Higher base clock does give better overall system performance, but you usually need more voltage for it. For example, 19x210 will likely require more voltage than 21x190 despite giving the same overclock. If you don't require more core voltage, you'll likely require more VTT since uncore is going to be higher.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> You're on a UD7 too, I am on a UD5. If you get a chance mind taking some pics of your BIOS, Frequency, CPU advanced features, and Voltage pages specifically.
> If you remember the basis of the setting off hand post them please, thanks.


you're note the first person that asked me to do that lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Higher base clock does give better overall system performance, but you usually need more voltage for it. For example, 19x210 will likely require more voltage than 21x190 despite giving the same overclock. If you don't require more core voltage, you'll likely require more VTT since uncore is going to be higher.


agreed, hence why i bought a x5675 even though a x5650 could do the same but require more voltage.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> im using 21 on 5675 running 210blk to get 4400mhz with 1.33 vcore with the old x58 i always felt high blk gave you a little perf boost if the system could handle it mines been stable for months might push it up to 4500 one day has been running for months and haset passed 65c transcoding etc for plex.
> 
> 
> 
> What was your QPI/VTT at to get 210?
Click to expand...

my board will do up to 220 but dont think this cpu likes that high my 930 could do it tho i think highest i ever went was 225 for benchmarking any higher and she said no post lol, heres a screen shot of my exact settings im running been using them for months 100% stable. Pretty simple settings i had tons of problems but ended my first sata port on my motherboard is bad and was causing windows to mess up moved stuff off it and was able to get the cpu stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Higher base clock does give better overall system performance, but you usually need more voltage for it. For example, 19x210 will likely require more voltage than 21x190 despite giving the same overclock. If you don't require more core voltage, you'll likely require more VTT since uncore is going to be higher.


yea im lucky im not needing much of a bump at all on qpi to get 210 all my problems were a bad sata port showed its uggly face about same time as when i was trying to overclock i guess.


----------



## DunePilot

Thanks to all of you for input, finding this much harder than my i7 960 to get anything stable much over 4Ghz.

Question to Kyle about the BIOS settings... Ive had my QPI and Uncore on auto. Could you explain that a little better and why you settled where you did. I also noticed I have my CPU and PCI clock at the default 700mV and yours are at 800-900, what prompted you to change those?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Thanks to all of you for input, finding this much harder than my i7 960 to get anything stable much over 4Ghz.
> 
> Question to Kyle about the BIOS settings... Ive had my QPI and Uncore on auto. Could you explain that a little better and why you settled where you did. I also noticed I have my CPU and PCI clock at the default 700mV and yours are at 800-900, what prompted you to change those?


higher uncore once you get it tuned gives a perf boost and tuning the mv can help get a overclock stable sometimes little tweaks here and their can sometimes let you use less vcore.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Thanks to all of you for input, finding this much harder than my i7 960 to get anything stable much over 4Ghz.
> 
> Question to Kyle about the BIOS settings... Ive had my QPI and Uncore on auto. Could you explain that a little better and why you settled where you did. I also noticed I have my CPU and PCI clock at the default 700mV and yours are at 800-900, what prompted you to change those?


umm. i carried some of my p6x58d settings over to my ud7 when i switched board, i got these settings around a year ago from fine tuning. it may or may not be any benefit on the ud7 but it help me get a lower voltage on my asus board.

if you asked me this a year ago i can give you perfect explanation on why some of my settings are like that lol, also bradford was the one who taught me on the overclocking, you should really shoot him a pm or better yet have him chim in on this.

i'm a bit baffled when you said this is a hard experience than your 960. from my view the xeon is much more lovely to work with than my 920 and 930.


----------



## 4everAnoob

I just checked the CPU support list for the X58A UD3R and the X5650 or any X56** aren't on it. Should I be worried?
Does it still work or do I need to add microcode manually?


----------



## Pyr0

No issues here with an X5650 and an X58A UD3r.
I just swapped my i7 950 for the Xeon, reset the BIOS and booted

[edit] @DunePilot, you mention your clock drive voltages being 700mv...
Did you load optimized defaults for the BIOS before starting to overclock/tweak?
This usually sets the clock drives to 800/900mv and appears to give more stability when starting to overclock.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> I just checked the CPU support list for the X58A UD3R and the X5650 or any X56** aren't on it. Should I be worried?
> Does it still work or do I need to add microcode manually?


It has support for the Core i7-990X, which uses the same die as the Xeons, you should have no problems running one.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> I just checked the CPU support list for the X58A UD3R and the X5650 or any X56** aren't on it. Should I be worried?
> Does it still work or do I need to add microcode manually?


See the X58 Rig I have below called Wife's Rig. It works at least on the revision 2.0 board I have. However, you do have to upgrade the BIOS to the latest version. You can't do it from BIOS, you have to do it from within Windows. The file size is larger than the BIOS update will support. I hate updating BIOS from Windows, but it worked for me and you only have to do it once. Good Luck.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Oh no, I bricked my DS5 by updating through windows... I can't have that happen with this board :/


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> I just checked the CPU support list for the X58A UD3R and the X5650 or any X56** aren't on it. Should I be worried?
> Does it still work or do I need to add microcode manually?


It works on my even older EX58-UD3R v1.0 with a BIOS update so it shouldn't be an issue with your new motherboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Oh no, I bricked my DS5 by updating through windows... I can't have that happen with this board :/


Just follow the instructions and there shouldn't be a problem. I did it my with wife's X58A-UD5 v1.0 when I updated it to the F7 BIOS. Also, I would assume having Dual BIOS means something just in case you do kill one of the BIOSes.


----------



## Pyr0

It's safer to flash in dos with a bootable usb stick


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Oh no, I bricked my DS5 by updating through windows... I can't have that happen with this board :/


It has dual BIOS on it so I wouldn't worry too much. Worst case you whip out the soldering iron









Just try it without updating the BIOS first. If it post and all of the BIOS features seem to be there I wouldn't worry about updating.


----------



## kckyle

i'm on the f6 bios, f7 and f8 bios i have problem waking up the pc from sleep.


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyr0*
> 
> It's safer to flash in dos with a bootable usb stick


Sure, but the newest BIOS is larger than available memory on the BIOS chip so you need to flash in Windows. Same thing happened when I had to update an Asus H81i board to get Haswell support.


----------



## DunePilot

Not sure what exactly I have going on but I am having a really hard time OCing this thing. I dont know if its just the chip I have or what....

So many things I attempt won't even post, what is odd is I have better luck getting the computer to post with 190ish BCLK and lower multi than I do 170s with the same multi... confused. But anyways, I need to either try to bring multi up to 24 with same voltage or see if I can tweak some things to bring Vcore down to 1.375.

Taking a break for now and will piddle with it later.

This is with
196x23
1.40 Vcore
1.335 QPI/Vtt
Turbo off



http://valid.x86.fr/bzji3e

Not happy with the temps, a couple of the cores are getting to 75 during burntest. Not much I can do I guess, have an excellent cooler. Just the 1.4 vcore I guess. Happy with 990 on Cinebench though.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Not sure what exactly I have going on but I am having a really hard time OCing this thing. I dont know if its just the chip I have or what....
> 
> So many things I attempt won't even post, what is odd is I have better luck getting the computer to post with 190ish BCLK and lower multi than I do 170s with the same multi... confused. But anyways, I need to either try to bring multi up to 24 with same voltage or see if I can tweak some things to bring Vcore down to 1.375.
> 
> Taking a break for now and will piddle with it later.
> 
> This is with
> 196x23
> 1.40 Vcore
> 1.335 QPI/Vtt
> Turbo off
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/bzji3e
> 
> Not happy with the temps, a couple of the cores are getting to 75 during burntest. Not much I can do I guess, have an excellent cooler. Just the 1.4 vcore I guess. Happy with 990 on Cinebench though.


turn turbo on, 25x174. 1.35v


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> turn turbo on, 25x174. 1.35v


I will give it another go. I copied your whole BIOS from the last page and tried 10-15 different things with it last night.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I will give it another go. I copied your whole BIOS from the last page and tried 10-15 different things with it last night.


and it didn't boot?


----------



## Pyr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> Sure, but the newest BIOS is larger than available memory on the BIOS chip so you need to flash in Windows. Same thing happened when I had to update an Asus H81i board to get Haswell support.


I wasn't talking about flashing from within the BIOS, but rather from a bootable usb stick and using the flashspi app


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyr0*
> 
> I wasn't talking about flashing from within the BIOS, but rather from a bootable usb stick and using the flashspi app


I knew exactly what you meant and there are times where neither flashing in the BIOS nor via bootable media will work, only a Windows program will.

Here's an example of nearly half of the motherboards on this list requires a Windows-based program to update the BIOS so that the motherboards can support Haswell.

http://www.asus.com/microsite/2014/MB/New_4th_gen_Intel_processor_compatibility/


----------



## Pyr0

I remember the oversize bios problem and FlashSPI will work also but is safer than using windows


----------



## Bad Bimr

I was having heat issues with my X5675. It was seeing 95+ degrees on several of the cores on load. Sent it back for another and was told non in stock. Got a refund minus my $5 to ship it back and bought another for only $85. Popped it in and set it up to 4.1GHz @ 1.256V from an older OC Profile and here I am typing with all cores hovering around 38 at idle and 70 at load. That's with zero tweaking. I am pretty sure I can drop the voltage at this speed or just bump it up to 4.6+ territory. Loving this the 1366 and these xeon more then ever. My 5+ year old system is running better then 90+ percent of the typical systems sold. Was building a 4790K Haswell and scrapped it and started to build a 5820 Haswell-E. Now that is scrapped as well. Going to wait for Skylake-E. Thank you xeon and 1366. Hell Yea!!!

BB


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyr0*
> 
> I remember the oversize bios problem and FlashSPI will work also but is safer than using windows


Yeah, so I've heard.

I have only personally done it once with my wife's X58A-UD5 Rev 1.0 when I updated it from the original stock firmware to the F7J last year. I couldn't get FlashSPI to work for some reason so I just used @BIOS as suggested on the Gigabyte site.

For the Asus H81i-Plus, I had the retailer I got it from do it for me as I didn't have a 3rd gen processor and they did it through Windows as well. If it messed up, they would have just replaced it.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> and it didn't boot?


Man I have tried literally 20-30 combinations with my ram underclocked, increasing voltages, lowered multis, I just absolutely cannot get it to boot in the 170s. Tried 173-176, turbos on and off, too much for me to remember and give an accurate record. I don't know what it is. Seems like its sweet spots is 195-205. When I set something with that as the BCLK and set everything else reasonably I get a solid reset, cycle power, stays on, fans stay on don't reset and I boot straight in. When I use 170s the whole PC powers off for 3-4 seconds, does a double reboot and fans kick on full speed and it finally on second reboot loads failsafes at 133X25.

This is the latest attempt since last update, last OC was working pretty well which was the 196x23 at 1.412 and 1.335, but occasionally on a 10 pass Intel burn test it would fail the 9th or 10th run. I had it crash on me when I was trying to render a youtube video though so I got to playing around. Gave it about an hour testing the 170s again like I said I would and it was the same as last night. Tried 200-205, 200 seems better and with less voltage. Still need to tweak it and run stability test.

I dont know where a 750 watt power supply and the fact I am using 2 8GB stick of 1866 RAM fits into this but maybe that has some to do with it. I am running ram low, 1400-1600s until I have a stable CPU OC before I see what I can get out of it. But some things the CPU or the whole shebang just doesn't seem to like, you can instantly tell because of a smooth restart the whole PC will cycle off for 2-3 seconds after confirming the BIOS and itll power cycle 2-3 times then load fail safes.


http://valid.x86.fr/9r8p7w


----------



## chessmyantidrug

It sounds like a base clock hole. I want to say it wasn't that uncommon with Gigabyte boards, but it may have plagued other manufacturers as well.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> It sounds like a base clock hole. I want to say it wasn't that uncommon with Gigabyte boards, but it may have plagued other manufacturers as well.


You can no doubt tell instantly if it likes the OC because if its good I will get a smooth reset with the fans still running at the current 1200 RPM and stuff, straight into POST. If it doesn't like it, the whole machine kicks off after confirming changes and reboots staying off for 2-3 seconds then tries to turn on, fans kick to full power (2200-2300 RPM is my guess), and some of the LEDs will flash a little bit, then it shuts right back off and reboots a second time, fans will cycle down to standard RPM and it will boot up but be using fail safes 133X25.

So... right now I am back down to 1.4 Vcore, 1.335 QPI/Vtt, 196X23 out of probably 200 attempts this is what I am back to... I am quite content with 4.5Ghz as long as I can keep/get it stable.

So is it a bad chip? Maybe.... my core 9 is always 8-10 degrees hotter than everything else... I honestly don't feel like tearing it back down and doing a return though.
Is it the 2 8GB sticks of 1866 ram? Eh.... I dunno, I have been keeping it underclocked and it doesn't crash where bad ram usually crashes you. Anytime I have had bad ram it does it soon after the POST screen when it does its little ram check before you see the Windows boot up. Ram seems fine, I just have no idea.... it is finicky and that is about the only thing I can say to sum it up.

Edit: fixed a bunch of typos and poorly written stuff lol.


----------



## bill1024

Does anyone have this board? EVGA X58 SLI3 131-gt-e767 ?
If you do, there is someone needs your help.

I have a 131-gt-e767 motherboard with a fried component. I had a swiftech AIO water cooling solution, and the pump fried wiping out the cpu fan header. In the center of this image you can see q44 is FRIED. I need a clear image of this board so I can identify q44. I would guess it's a 12w "n-channel enhancement mosfet", but I would rather confirm it! I tried getting the info from evga support and they said they couldn't help. So can someone please take an image of q44, located at the top edge of the board near dimm slot 1 "next to vcore test point".


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Does anyone have this board? EVGA X58 SLI3 131-gt-e767 ?
> If you do, there is someone needs your help.
> 
> I have a 131-gt-e767 motherboard with a fried component. I had a swiftech AIO water cooling solution, and the pump fried wiping out the cpu fan header. In the center of this image you can see q44 is FRIED. I need a clear image of this board so I can identify q44. I would guess it's a 12w "n-channel enhancement mosfet", but I would rather confirm it! I tried getting the info from evga support and they said they couldn't help. So can someone please take an image of q44, located at the top edge of the board near dimm slot 1 "next to vcore test point".


Here is a good pic of the same board.


well maybe not clear enough to read it.


----------



## bill1024

Thank you for the picture. I posted the picture on the other forum, I'll let you know if thats good.
Thanks again.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Thank you for the picture. I posted the picture on the other forum, I'll let you know if thats good.
> Thanks again.


No problem. Good Luck!


----------



## Talo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Ram, if you choose to upgrade this is what I just picked up, seemed like a heck of a deal. There are a few OC possibilities that put your ram around 1750ish, in this case your ram would be underclocked still and then you could play with tightening timings.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233536&cm_re=corsair_1866-_-20-233-536-_-Product
> 
> $109
> DDR3 1866
> Timing 9-10-9-27
> Cas Latency 9
> Voltage 1.5V


So, after all this time I've mainly been waiting for some good sales to come along before purchasing anything - and I think I found some good RAM sales today. Since there doesn't appear to me much benefit to adding more RAM (I'm not doing video editing or anything intensive), I want to try and save some $ on that upgrade so I can put more towards the video card.

My main concern with buying RAM though is how the BCLK overclock will impact it, and what limits there are.

For example, right now I have 6GB of 1333 Mhz ram and am considering buying either 8 gb or 16gb of 1600 Mhz or 1866 Mhz.

Based on DunePilot's post that I quoted, it seems like it makes the most sense to buy 1866 MHz ram even though it won't add any noticeable performance. The reason being is that it gives me more BCLK headroom so that I can set that higher and still POST.

Is that correct, or am I making some assumption here that doesn't hold up? Will I be able to set BCLK to 180 with the 1600 MHz ram and still OC my CPU fine, or is there a benefit to the 1866 in terms of CPU OC? If there is no benefit, then maybe I'm better off just trying to find another 2gb dimm to bring my current 1333 MHz ram up to 8gb, since that seems to be all that is needed for gaming.

The sets I am considering are:

PNY XLR8 16GB DDR3 1866 ($90) - http://flash.newegg.com/Product/N82E16820178784?icid=WP_0_06182015

or

Crucial Ballistix Sport 16gb DDR3 1600 ($85 after rebate) - http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7890929&CatId=11478

I'm leaning towards the PNY due to 1) My assumption it will give me more room to OC the CPU and 2) I don't need to deal with a rebate.

Any thoughts here on how RAM speed will impact my ability to OC the CPU is much appreciated.

As for the CPU upgrade -I found several Xeon CPUs for sale recently in NYC - $70 for a 5650 or $100 for 5670. Based on what I've read so far it seems like the 5670 is the way to go considering it will only be $30 more.

Thanks!


----------



## kckyle

you can always adjust the ratio, for example when i have my blck at 174 i adjust the ratio so my ram is only at 1450mhz


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Overclocking the CPU shouldn't be any harder. Worst case you end up running the RAM at a lower speed than what it is rated, but you can always tighten up the timings a little to make up for it. The higher RAM speed just gives you more headroom for the RAM, so you don't have worry about downclocking it. On my system I hit the bclk wall around 214 before I reach my maximum RAM speed.

I wouldn't get either kit based on their high timings, although $85 for the Balistix Sport is a pretty good deal.

If you're willing to spend the $109, I'd go for one of these instead.

G.SKILL TridentX 1600 7-8-8-24 ($105):
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231628

Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 1600 8-8-8-24 1.35V ($112):
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148657

G.SKILL Ripjaws X 1866 8-9-9-24 (2x4GB, $53, get two ktis):
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231538


----------



## kckyle

its actually a bit cheaper from tigerdirect

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7446271&CatId=11478

i have these and its pretty awesome, i can do 1600mhz 7-8-8-24 on 1.3v


----------



## DunePilot

From my recent experience my CPU hated the BCLK 170-80s but seems to work great in the 190-210. I am not sure how good of a chip I got, I am pretty sure it was a very mediocre one, I ended up with 2 settings, an extremely stable 4.3Ghz as 24/7 which is 196X22 and if I feel like bumping Vcore up to 1.4 or 1.4125 196x23 for 4.5Ghz on 1.375 or less I am just doing 4.3Ghz as the 24/7, I am happy with that but had originally been hoping to get a easy steady 4.5-8 but instead 4.3-5 are what is actually meeting my original expectation. My ram is at 1568 on 1866 ram with tightened timings, next up 196X10 would be 1960 and it doesn't want to play nice there at 1.5V with stock timings. I will probably try to see what it takes to get it stable at 1960 later on but haven't gotten around to it yet.

My personal opinion is you are limiting yourself with 1333, thats what I had and I know it wouldv'e been a pain in the rear to try and OC the cpu using it. The choice for 1600-1866 boils down to what deals are on newegg. If you can get 1.5V or less 1866 RAM for the same price as 1600 with good timings then Id pick 1866 but either one will be adequate. As far as brands, I like GSkill and Corsair stuff but that once again boils down to price and personal preference, whats on sale, what matches the color scheme, etc...

Edit: You can make the 1333 work just have to play with timings or voltage or probably end up running it in the 1100-1200s if you dont want to fool around with doing that. In my case I wanted to double up on my new GPUs VRAM so I needed at least 12GB and I was at 8, so it was another reason I spent the $120 and picked some up. So you gotta factor in too what you plan to do with the machine, how long you plan on keeping it, how much effort you want to put into tweaking the ram, etc.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> its actually a bit cheaper from tigerdirect
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7446271&CatId=11478
> 
> i have these and its pretty awesome, i can do 1600mhz 7-8-8-24 on 1.3v


Thats awesome, I gotta see what I can get out of mine when I get the room put back together... still waiting on Ikeas horrible and expensive shipping to get my new desks in so I can set the mancave back up.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Thats awesome, I gotta see what I can get out of mine when I get the room put back together... still waiting on Ikeas horrible and expensive shipping to get my new desks in so I can set the mancave back up.


lol man cave, i'm gonna need one of these when i graduate and have 2 kids running around the house.


----------



## DunePilot

Yeah, I am revamping the whole set up and want to get it set up for streaming and audio and video recording so I picked up a couple new desk but when I met up with the 18 wheeler that Ikea charged me 300 dollars shipping for.... all I got was 2 desk tops.... as in the wood pieces. No hardware, no frames. Waiting to find out when the rest is coming in.... graphics card still on back-order too. Hopefully I have the whole room and rig worked out by the 1st or 2nd week of July, sooner the better.


----------



## Talo

Thanks for clearing up the information about the RAM.

I generally prefer Corsair myself, although I just purchased:

PNY XLR8 16GB: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KMXUT2O/ref=ox_sc_imb_mini_detail?tag=slickdeals&ascsubtag=eff815622fbe475f8ac2f86b3ff5d563&ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

$65 for 16gb 1866 MHz, CAS CL9 was too good of a price to turn down.

Now onto the xeon, cpu cooler, ssd (I've decided to go with an 850 Evo), and video card!


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talo*
> 
> Thanks for clearing up the information about the RAM.
> 
> I generally prefer Corsair myself, although I just purchased:
> 
> PNY XLR8 16GB: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KMXUT2O/ref=ox_sc_imb_mini_detail?tag=slickdeals&ascsubtag=eff815622fbe475f8ac2f86b3ff5d563&ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> $65 for 16gb 1866 MHz, CAS CL9 was too good of a price to turn down.
> 
> Now onto the xeon, cpu cooler, ssd (I've decided to go with an 850 Evo), and video card!


I think you'll be happy with the results. Even with my stable 4.3GHz clock, I am beating out my stable 4.0GHz i7 960 clock by almost 75% in Cinebench, from scores in the mid 500s to scores in the mid 900s.


----------



## Xp0c

My ram is only a 2000 mhz 6gb kit, but has no problem doing cas 7 at 1754mhz at 1.65v. I think 2000hmz will take too much vtt.
I do need more ram though so I'm going to get 16gb of G.Skill Ripjaws 2133mhz/cas 9, and just use 3 sticks to keep triple channel. There's not much to choose from for 12gb kits.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The fastest I was able to get stable with CAS 7 was 1800.



I really should find out the fastest I can run CAS 6. I'd really like to run 3x4GB, but I don't see the point in investing in RAM that I wouldn't carry over to my next system.


----------



## Talo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> My ram is only a 2000 mhz 6gb kit, but has no problem doing cas 7 at 1754mhz at 1.65v. I think 2000hmz will take too much vtt.
> I do need more ram though so I'm going to get 16gb of G.Skill Ripjaws 2133mhz/cas 9, and just use 3 sticks to keep triple channel. There's not much to choose from for 12gb kits.


Are you doing any memory intensive tasks?

I had been considering a 3rd stick to keep it triple channel as well, but there is extremely minimal actual performance difference between dual and triple channel except in tasks that are sensitive to memory subsystem performance - or at least that appears to be the consensus from what I've been reading.

Not sure what motherboard you're using, but if you are set on triple channel, some support it with both 3, 4, and 6 sticks of ram. It is easier to find a good set of 4 in 2x2 that it is to find triple channel kits now.

Edit: Just noticed the motherboard is posted in your screenshot.

The Asus p6t deluxe v2 supports 4 dimms in triple channel, so that board might as well.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> The fastest I was able to get stable with CAS 7 was 1800.
> 
> 
> 
> I really should find out the fastest I can run CAS 6. I'd really like to run 3x4GB, but I don't see the point in investing in RAM that I wouldn't carry over to my next system.


Nice! I just booted to windows at 6-7-6-18 @1754mhz, but it only showed 2gb of ram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talo*
> 
> Are you doing any memory intensive tasks?
> 
> I had been considering a 3rd stick to keep it triple channel as well, but there is extremely minimal actual performance difference between dual and triple channel except in tasks that are sensitive to memory subsystem performance - or at least that appears to be the consensus from what I've been reading.
> 
> Not sure what motherboard you're using, but if you are set on triple channel, some support it with both 3, 4, and 6 sticks of ram. It is easier to find a good set of 4 in 2x2 that it is to find triple channel kits now.
> 
> Edit: Just noticed the motherboard is posted in your screenshot.
> 
> The Asus p6t deluxe v2 supports 4 dimms in triple channel, so that board might as well.


I don't use anything that is very demanding on memory. Just benchmarks, and stress test.
I will check to see if triple channel will work with 4 sticks. I read about that somewhere.
Edit: every bit of performance adds up, so that's why I got to run triple channel. Get the most from your system.
Just looked in my manual, and it does support 4 sticks for triple channel.







Thanks


----------



## essm1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I think you'll be happy with the results. Even with my stable 4.3GHz clock, I am beating out my stable 4.0GHz i7 960 clock by almost 75% in Cinebench, from scores in the mid 500s to scores in the mid 900s.


nice oc , i see you have gtx 980 ti is there any Bottleneck with xeon or PCI E 16x 2 Gen?

because i have xeon 5670 oc 4.51Ghz Vcore 1.45v 24/7 and i decide to get 2x gtx 980 ti

i don't know if this good idea

sorry for bad english


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *essm1988*
> 
> nice oc , i see you have gtx 980 ti is there any Bottleneck with xeon or PCI E 16x 2 Gen?
> 
> because i have xeon 5670 oc 4.51Ghz Vcore 1.45v 24/7 and i decide to get 2x gtx 980 ti
> 
> i don't know if this good idea
> 
> sorry for bad english


No idea yet, supply is limited and it is still on backorder. I will let you know if I get it in before you get yours. I am going to do a 3 part youtube series on the build. First one is going to be the hardware upgrades, second is the OC, third will be benchmarks when I get the card. I already have the footage for the first two parts, just have to edit it and turn it into a video. The last part will take awhile since I will be making graphs in Excel showing FPS in a handful of games and benchmarks. As well as min and max temps on the GPU.

You shouldn't see any bottleneck due to PCI-E 2.0 even if you ran three cards, 3 cards would be bottlenecked by the CPU, one card no, two cards.... I am unsure but my guess would be no or not by much, but possibly, an overclocked 5960X will run 1800-2000 in Cinebench if I am not mistaken and it will start to bottleneck 3 Titan X, so it is possibly that 2 980Ti would be bottlenecked by a X5675, but I would still say 2 cards would be much better than 1 and worth it if you have the money to spend on that sort of thing. If you just plan to run in 1080p, even 1080p surround though, I don't think you will need more than 1 card. I will post benchmarks soon as I can to give other people a better idea how these run on these old X58 boards with Xeons.


----------



## verbatim

My x58 930 uses 6gb of ram that's a set of three. Triple channel or some such thing. Is it necessary to have matched ram like this in my computer when I get my x5660? What would you recommend I get?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verbatim*
> 
> My x58 930 uses 6gb of ram that's a set of three. Triple channel or some such thing. Is it necessary to have matched ram like this in my computer when I get my x5660? What would you recommend I get?


If you are referring to the specs of the build in your forum sig then I think what you have is fine, I wouldn't upgrade the ram. JMHO


----------



## 4everAnoob

So I now have a X5670 together with a X58A and 2x 4GB DDR3 1333 RAM.
For cooling I have both a Gelid Tranquilo R2 and Hyper 212 EVO available.
I'm looking to reach 4-4.5 GHZ.
I played a bit with my board and it looks like it will do 200 bclk (no stability tests yet).
Now due to the memory multipliers, running 166 bclk is the maximum else I have to overclock the memory or run it too slow.
With a 24x multi this result in almost 4 GHZ. So not bad.
For an optimal situation I guess DDR3 1600 would be nicer, but that will have to wait.
Within these constraints, what are good settings concerning the voltages and multipliers (memory, uncore, etc.)?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> So I now have a X5670 together with a X58A and 2x 4GB DDR3 1333 RAM.
> For cooling I have both a Gelid Tranquilo R2 and Hyper 212 EVO available.
> I'm looking to reach 4-4.5 GHZ.
> I played a bit with my board and it looks like it will do 200 bclk (no stability tests yet).
> Now due to the memory multipliers, running 166 bclk is the maximum else I have to overclock the memory or run it too slow.
> With a 24x multi this result in almost 4 GHZ. So not bad.
> For an optimal situation I guess DDR3 1600 would be nicer, but that will have to wait.
> Within these constraints, what are good settings concerning the voltages and multipliers (memory, uncore, etc.)?


My same board GA-X58A-UD5 ran good at 167x24 on my old chip which was an i7 960, that slightly pushes you over 4.0 just so its slightly over spec for your ram but I would imagine it wouldn't cause a problem at 1336. That is what I ran when I was using my 1333 GSkill.

This is my video for that, take for granted it is a 960 and not a XEON but it should still be relevant. I gave bad info in a couple spots because I recorded this after working a nightshift so take it easy on me if I sound like an idiot. For instance I am tired so I call 1866 ram 1886, lol.... sigh.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbaDtvYIzEs

A couple things to add, I think I might've mentioned it in the comments. You can turn on the sleep states if you want, I eventually turned them back on and after testing it was still just as stable. Just test your stuff with intel burn test and cinebench or prime 95. Personally I just run cinebench and see if it crashes, if it doesn't crash then its on to intel burn test for 10 passes of normal settings to see if it passes and using real temp to see how hot it got.


----------



## antsf1990

will any x58 chipset mothboard support x56xx xeons? Or am i way off track?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> will any x58 chipset mothboard support x56xx xeons? Or am i way off track?


Well1366 is the socket type, but yeah x58 is the chipset that supports LGA 1366.

LGA 1366 supports...

Intel Core i7 (9xx series)
Intel Xeon (35xx, 36xx,
55xx, 56xx series)
Intel Celeron P1053


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> will any x58 chipset mothboard support x56xx xeons? Or am i way off track?


No, not all boards will work.
Most Asus, Gigabyte & Evga boards will work. DFI boards will not work at all & foxconn boards are somewhat functional.


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> No, not all boards will work.
> Most Asus, Gigabyte & Evga boards will work. DFI boards will not work at all & foxconn boards are somewhat functional.


Don't forget some early EVGA boards require modifications.

There are also OEM boards that come on prebuilts like the Gateway TBGM01 that will not work but I think whatever the X58 board they have in the HP Z400 will.


----------



## DunePilot

Just find your board with CPU-Z and do some googling because most of the data on your boards arent updated since they originally come out. They may be compatible for lots more than shown, such as running 8GB sticks of ram yet they say they only support up to 4GB sticks. A lot don't actually show the XEONs as supported either but you can prob find someone else who has already tried it with your board.


----------



## TiTON

Hey Folks,

Wanted to post on this great thread. I haven't been doing much gaming or oc'ing for the last few years. My main rig has been a mac book, and all those new gen AMD and Intel with integrated video have been more than adequate to support my kids' minecraft game. I had an itch to build a new gaming rig, and was looking to potentially upgrade my 1150 / 1155 rigs, and was kinda annoyed the pricing of intel processors.

As I was doing my research, I came across this thread and thought that no x58 / 1366 could really compete with more recent generation processor. I was so happy I was wrong







I purchased a used x5660 for $70 and flashed my x58 Sabertooth. I had extra WC gear from my oc'ing days, and threw on a quick loop. With out much hassle, I am now running 4.4Ghz on all 6 cores. Basically left everything at Auto and kicked up the bclk.

I actually have a few morel x58 mobo I am going to dig up and try bring back to life. So I just wanted to thank this forums and members for having such a great thread!!

- Ton


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiTON*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> Wanted to post on this great thread. I haven't been doing much gaming or oc'ing for the last few years. My main rig has been a mac book, and all those new gen AMD and Intel with integrated video have been more than adequate to support my kids' minecraft game. I had an itch to build a new gaming rig, and was looking to potentially upgrade my 1150 / 1155 rigs, and was kinda annoyed the pricing of intel processors.
> 
> As I was doing my research, I came across this thread and thought that no x58 / 1366 could really compete with more recent generation processor. I was so happy I was wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a used x5660 for $70 and flashed my x58 Sabertooth. I had extra WC gear from my oc'ing days, and threw on a quick loop. With out much hassle, I am now running 4.4Ghz on all 6 cores. Basically left everything at Auto and kicked up the bclk.
> 
> I actually have a few morel x58 mobo I am going to dig up and try bring back to life. So I just wanted to thank this forums and members for having such a great thread!!
> 
> - Ton


you have a few more x58 mobos? pics or it didn't happen


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> The fastest I was able to get stable with CAS 7 was 1800.
> 
> 
> 
> I really should find out the fastest I can run CAS 6. I'd really like to run 3x4GB, but I don't see the point in investing in RAM that I wouldn't carry over to my next system.


What voltage? Did you bump it from 1.5 to 1.65? I have my 1866 at 1568 with tightened timings on 1.5, but my next step up is 1960 and it won't post. I haven't tried to mess with voltage yet to see what it would take, I just put it back how it was and tore the system down. Everything is still sitting in a spare bedroom waiting on the Ikea desk to arrive.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiTON*
> 
> Hey Folks,
> 
> Wanted to post on this great thread. I haven't been doing much gaming or oc'ing for the last few years. My main rig has been a mac book, and all those new gen AMD and Intel with integrated video have been more than adequate to support my kids' minecraft game. I had an itch to build a new gaming rig, and was looking to potentially upgrade my 1150 / 1155 rigs, and was kinda annoyed the pricing of intel processors.
> 
> As I was doing my research, I came across this thread and thought that no x58 / 1366 could really compete with more recent generation processor. I was so happy I was wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a used x5660 for $70 and flashed my x58 Sabertooth. I had extra WC gear from my oc'ing days, and threw on a quick loop. With out much hassle, I am now running 4.4Ghz on all 6 cores. Basically left everything at Auto and kicked up the bclk.
> 
> *I actually have a few morel x58 mobo* I am going to dig up and try bring back to life. So I just wanted to thank this forums and members for having such a great thread!!
> 
> - Ton


So do you have and SR-2 in that stack??


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> What voltage? Did you bump it from 1.5 to 1.65? I have my 1866 at 1568 with tightened timings on 1.5, but my next step up is 1960 and it won't post. I haven't tried to mess with voltage yet to see what it would take, I just put it back how it was and tore the system down. Everything is still sitting in a spare bedroom waiting on the Ikea desk to arrive.


The only voltage I have tried is 1.65.


----------



## TiTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> you have a few more x58 mobos? pics or it didn't happen


I am going to have to dig.. they are in like rubber maid boxes. I know i have a few Gigabyte, EVGA, Asus, MSI, and Intel. I know I gave a few to my brother, who since upgraded to a new socket. So need to get those boards from him









Not sure which will handle Xeons.. but will be fun to find out








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> So do you have and SR-2 in that stack??


HAHA.. Dude.. I wish I had that


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiTON*
> 
> I am going to have to dig.. they are in like rubber maid boxes. I know i have a few Gigabyte, EVGA, Asus, MSI, and Intel. I know I gave a few to my brother, who since upgraded to a new socket. So need to get those boards from him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure which will handle Xeons.. but will be fun to find out


You're basically sitting on a gold mine. X58 boards are going for more than a lot of X79 boards. I'm sure several people here would be interested in buying some.


----------



## TiTON

Ok.. just checked. I have the following x58 boards. Need to see if they can run Xeon.

(1) Gigabyte X58M - micro ATX 1366 (its really MSI. mis type on my part)
(2) Intel X58 Skulltrail
(1) EVGA X58 SLI
(1) Asus x58 Sabertooth - (the one I am using now).

I am pretty sure i have a Gigabyte UD3 somewhere. Need to go back and hunt.

Do you guys know if the Gigabyte, Intel, and EVGA can run Xeons?

- Ton


----------



## kckyle

you have a gigabyte x58 micro? oh my, that will fetch some pretty penny for sure.

that evga might require a hard mod.


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiTON*
> 
> Ok.. just checked. I have the following x58 boards. Need to see if they can run Xeon.
> 
> (1) Gigabyte X58M - micro ATX 1366
> (2) Intel X58 Skulltrail
> (1) EVGA X58 SLI
> (1) Asus x58 Sabertooth - (the one I am using now).
> 
> I am pretty sure i have a Gigabyte UD3 somewhere. Need to go back and hunt.
> 
> Do you guys know if the Gigabyte, Intel, and EVGA can run Xeons?
> 
> - Ton


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> you have a gigabyte x58 micro? oh my, that will fetch some pretty penny for sure.
> 
> that evga might require a hard mod.


I don't think Gigabyte ever made a micro ATX X58 board. Is it an MSI X58m?


----------



## Xp0c

Had a chance to overclock my ram a bit more. I'm at 1850 mhz cas 7 1.65v


----------



## TiTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> I don't think Gigabyte ever made a micro ATX X58 board. Is it an MSI X58m?


Hey Hazardz. you are right. Its the MSI X58M.. not GB X58M. It was a mis type on my part. Its this board http://us.msi.com/product/mb/X58M.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> Had a chance to overclock my ram a bit more. I'm at 1850 mhz cas 7 1.65v


Very nice. Out of curiosity.. how many gigs of ram are you running?


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiTON*
> 
> Very nice. Out of curiosity.. how many gigs of ram are you running?


Only 6gb right now. I will probably order a 16gb kit in a week or so. Something like 2133mhz, and run them 1600mhz -1866mhz with tight timings.

These ones, so they match my motherboard. lol
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231503


----------



## DunePilot

Still think I have a poor chip, but this is where I stand for now. This is with stock 1.5 V on ram. At 1960 it still wouldn't post with 1.60 V. Sticking with 4.3Ghz (196X22) I have reduced Vcore to 1.365 with 1.33 QPI/Vtt.

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2500774/width/1920/height/1080/flags/LL


----------



## Xp0c

You will probably need close to 1.4 volts for qpi/vtt for 1960mhz . That's why I don't bother with 2000mhz.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Why so much QPI voltage? The only reason you would need more QPI voltage would be if your Uncore itself was unstable. My X5650 only needed 1.25V for 3000Mhz uncore / 2000Mhz RAM, while my X5690 does just fine at the same speed on stock QPI voltage.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> 
> 
> Why so much QPI voltage? The only reason you would need more QPI voltage would be if your Uncore itself was unstable. My X5650 only needed 1.25V for 3000Mhz uncore / 2000Mhz RAM, while my X5690 does just fine at the same speed on stock QPI voltage.


If you use loose timings, and low uncore you dont need so much qpi volatge.
What read speeds do you get at 2000mhz?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I only get about 26000 or so, but that's with the uncore at 3000Mhz. I haven't really pushed this cpu's uncore.


----------



## Xp0c

I always have uncore atleast double the ram speed.

Edit: Later on I'll try 2000mhz at a lower uncore.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Uncore doesn't have to be double your memory speed, but you lose some performance if it isn't.


----------



## Xp0c

I just tried 2000mhz cas 9 with no post, but I just did 1900mhz cas 7. lol


----------



## chessmyantidrug

When I ran 6 GB for a little while, I was able to achieve 2050MHz. I couldn't POST with 2100MHz regardless of timings. Even at 2050MHz my system didn't feel as smooth so I installed the other 6GB and settled for my stock speed and timings. I can run 1800 with 7-8-7-20 1T, though.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> When I ran 6 GB for a little while, I was able to achieve 2050MHz. I couldn't POST with 2100MHz regardless of timings. Even at 2050MHz my system didn't feel as smooth so I installed the other 6GB and settled for my stock speed and timings. I can run 1800 with 7-8-7-20 1T, though.


I'm at 2000mhz cas 9 now with 3800 uncore, and I get 30,000 for read speed.
With my xeon w3520 I had this ram at 2090mhz cas 8, but with that cpu I could only get 209 BCLK. With this xeon I can go to 218 BCLK


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I can run my base clock all the way up to 220. With my i7-930, I could hit 225. I would run 19x220, but my memory can't handle 1760 with 6-7-6-18 1T timings. I guess I can loosen them up a little and run a benchmark.


----------



## Xp0c

I'm going to stick with cas 7 at 1866mhz because I'm at 2100mhz 8-8-8-21 1t and only getting 32,200 for my read speed.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Made a major typo. I meant to say 26000, not 36000... Sorry about that, I probably just confused the crap out you.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I tried out 19x220 with memory at 1760 7-8-7-20 1T.



Kind of underwhelming. Better performance out of the cache, though.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Made a major typo. I meant to say 26000, not 36000... Sorry about that, I probably just confused the crap out you.


Well I didn't think anyone got 36000 so I figured you were pulling my leg, or you remembered the wrong number. lol


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I tried out 19x220 with memory at 1760 7-8-7-20 1T.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of underwhelming. Better performance out of the cache, though.


Try 24 x 175 with ram at 1750mhz and a higher uncore of 36**.
I think you get more performance with the higher multi, and lower BCLK.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> Try 24 x 175 with ram at 1750mhz and a higher uncore of 36**.
> I think you get more performance with the higher multi, and lower BCLK.


Memory is all about speed and timings, but the cache is affected by uncore.


----------



## Xp0c

Looks good!
Probably even harder to do when all ram slots are full.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xp0c*
> 
> Looks good!
> Probably even harder to do when all ram slots are full.


The 1800 is with all slots populated, 2050 is with half populated.


----------



## 4everAnoob

I hit 200*21 stable on my x5670 vcore 1.35. But 200*22 is unstable even with vcore 1.40. All other voltages at standard. Qpi 7.2, uncore 3200 and 1600 mem I believe. Is there anything I can try other than raising the vcore?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiTON*
> 
> Ok.. just checked. I have the following x58 boards. Need to see if they can run Xeon.
> 
> (1) Gigabyte X58M - micro ATX 1366 (its really MSI. mis type on my part)
> (2) Intel X58 Skulltrail
> (1) EVGA X58 SLI
> (1) Asus x58 Sabertooth - (the one I am using now).
> 
> I am pretty sure i have a Gigabyte UD3 somewhere. Need to go back and hunt.
> 
> Do you guys know if the Gigabyte, Intel, and EVGA can run Xeons?
> 
> - Ton


X58 and skulltrail are 2 different things bud.
Skulltrail is a dual cpu platform made by intel using the intel 5400 series CPUs... (IE Intel QX9775 Extreme)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Skulltrail

It can't run intel LGA1366 CPUs only Dual Xeon LGA771 or QX9775 LGA771 CPUs


----------



## antsf1990

Can someone tell me some motherboards that support x5670 without needing to be modded... I would like a asus but sabertooth 990fx is expensive. Thank You in advance.....


----------



## chessmyantidrug

You best bet would be an Asus motherboard, but I don't really recommend trying to get an X58 motherboard just to take advantage of an X5670. It's going to be rather old and there's no telling what it's been through. You would be better off getting newer technology.


----------



## Xp0c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> Can someone tell me some motherboards that support x5670 without needing to be modded... I would like a asus but sabertooth 990fx is expensive. Thank You in advance.....


The "sabertooth 990fx"? That's AMD not Intel.


----------



## antsf1990

I ment x58 sabertooth, 990fx is a amd chipset sorry...... Well atm i am using 775 socket with xeon x5470, So i think x56xx is a big step up... But im open to ideas.... I want a system that will play latest games. I checked youtube and x5670 seems to play gta v and unity when linked with a good gpu... I want to get a good system at as low cost possible.....


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antsf1990*
> 
> I ment x58 sabertooth, 990fx is a amd chipset sorry...... Well atm i am using 775 socket with xeon x5470, So i think x56xx is a big step up... But im open to ideas.... I want a system that will play latest games. I checked youtube and x5670 seems to play gta v and unity when linked with a good gpu... I want to get a good system at as low cost possible.....


An X58 motherboard is likely to run you at least $160 and they're kind of difficult to find. It would make more sense going with an LGA1150 system, whether that be an unlocked i5 or i7 with a Z97 motherboard or E3-1231v3 and budget H97 motherboard. Even if you went with X58, you would still need DDR3 so you might as well go with Haswell or wait for Skylake.


----------



## DunePilot

If you don't have an X58 already and just want an awesome budget build you could try an AMD build, you can land this MB and Chip for probably the same price you'd end up landing for a good used X58 and X56**, something to consider. This chip comes with a closed loop water cooled kit too. I can post you a whole top of the line system with that base in the $1200 range if anyone is interested.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113351

Here is a whole build using that as a base.
http://secure.newegg.com/Shopping/AddToCart.aspx?Submit=ADD&ItemList=19-113-351%7c1%2c14-125-777%7c1%2c17-139-130%7c1%2c11-352-049%7c1%2c20-147-373%7c1%2c13-128-514%7c1%2c20-233-287%7c1


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> If you don't have an X58 already and just want an awesome budget build you could try an AMD build, you can land this MB and Chip for probably the same price you'd end up landing for a good used X58 and X56**, something to consider. This chip comes with a closed loop water cooled kit too. I can post you a whole top of the line system with that base in the $1200 range if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113351


If I'm spending $1200 for a gaming rig, it's not going to have an AMD processor in it. Likewise, I wouldn't spend more than $150 on an AMD processor.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> If I'm spending $1200 for a gaming rig, it's not going to have an AMD processor in it. Likewise, I wouldn't spend more than $150 on an AMD processor.


I stick with Intel and Nvidia myself as well, but just showing he could get AMDs top chip and a good MB for the same price as a used a X58, xeon, and cooler.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I stick with Intel and Nvidia myself as well, but just showing he could get AMDs top chip and a good MB for the same price as a used a X58, xeon, and cooler.


And for that same $380, you could get an i5-4690K, Z97 motherboard and a Hyper 212 Evo.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> And for that same $380, you could get an i5-4690K, Z97 motherboard and a Hyper 212 Evo.


Indeed, but 4 core vs. 8 core with DirectX12 putting more emphasis on multi core performance. Where will things stand in a few months for those doing a $1200 build? I'm not too worried about it either way, I am hoping to hold off where my next board will be pci-e 4.0 in 2017-8 and it will be Intel.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Indeed, but 4 core vs. 8 core with DirectX12 putting more emphasis on multi core performance. Where will things stand in a few months for those doing a $1200 build? I'm not too worried about it either way, I am hoping to hold off where my next board will be pci-e 4.0 in 2017-8 and it will be Intel.


We don't know how much DX12 will affect gaming, but i5s will probably still be the sweet spot. And if you want an i7, you can build a capable system for under $1200 fairly easily.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I stick with Intel and Nvidia myself as well, but just showing he could get AMDs top chip and a good MB for the same price as a used a X58, xeon, and cooler.


I got my 16GB RAM, Motherboard, & CPU for less than that CPU & motherboard... And that was for the more expensive $136 Evga motherboard, I got my server's Asus board for $75 + $15 BIOS chip, and the X5650 for $70. I wouldn't of needed the BIOS but I didn't have an old i7 to flash it with. Maybe outside the US these are expensive, but I'm seeing plenty of decent boards under $150 on Ebay. Take your time and wait for a good deal to come up if you really need a 6 core CPU.

I'm not sure what you mean by "budget build". If you can spend $260 just on the CPU I'd get a Xeon E3-1231 v3 or something within that series. It's cheaper than the i7s, but still has hyper threading, draws less power, much higher single thread performance, and since you can't OC much with those Xeons (As if you have any head room with that AMD CPU), you can get away with a little cheaper motherboard. For example: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157521


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> If I'm spending $1200 for a gaming rig, it's not going to have an AMD processor in it. Likewise, I wouldn't spend more than $150 on an AMD processor.


Likewise, wont go AMD for a gaming rig and would never buy more than an entry level AMD CPU / APU...


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> We don't know how much DX12 will affect gaming, but i5s will probably still be the sweet spot. And if you want an i7, you can build a capable system for under $1200 fairly easily.


Still i5s are more powerful than AMD's flagship CPU 95% of the time...


----------



## DunePilot

If you don't have an X58 board already though my point was you can have a pretty top end system without being "too" expensive. I guess budget build was poor wording. Valid point about going with the unlocked i5 and an Intel board too. If you have the patience you could land some killer deals on ebay as well on an old X58 board. There was an SR-2 on there the other day for 300 with tons of extras that I'm sure made someone really happy had either 24 or 32GB of Gskill 1600 ram a case and a couple xeons, maybe a cooler or two and a psu too, I can't remember what else but someone scored big with that one... so deals do come up for sure.

Point being, Intel or AMD new stuff can be had for not a whole lot more if you don't already have a board or aren't willing to do some waiting and hunting for a good deal.


----------



## TiTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> X58 and skulltrail are 2 different things bud.
> Skulltrail is a dual cpu platform made by intel using the intel 5400 series CPUs... (IE Intel QX9775 Extreme)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Skulltrail
> 
> It can't run intel LGA1366 CPUs only Dual Xeon LGA771 or QX9775 LGA771 CPUs


Lol.. you are right.. its not the Skulltrail.. Its Intel x58 SO, "Smack Over". Skull trail just came to mind, because i saw the skull on the north bridge heat sink. Great catch.

- Ton


----------



## 4everAnoob

So I've spent far more time than I should have on this and I've reached the following:

X5670 GA-X58A-UD3R

200x21
QPI 7.2 GHz
Uncore 2400 MHz (x12)
LLC off
Vcore 1.3625v load Vcore 1.3v
QPI normal
PCie normal
QPI PLL normal
Vdimm normal
Vdimm VTT normal
All other voltages (ICH etc.) auto (hopefully motherboard won't make stupid choice)

These settings are 10x IBT v-high stable. Highest temp 80C. Ambient temp: sweaty.

200x22 fails even with insane 1.475 Vcore !!! Highest temp was 92 C, the system looked like it hard locked somewhere during the first pass, but then moments later a BSOD showed. I'm obviously not trying a higher Vcore than this LOL.

I'm sure you have all noticed, but the GFLOPS in IBT with hyperthreading ON is much lower than with HT Off.
Also, I find it is slightly more difficult to get it IBT stable with HT ON.
I am somewhat aware of the pros cons of HT, but what is the consensus here?

Sidenote: Im running Windows 10 (have had loads of BSODs but it keeps working) but almost every time I get explorer.exe error on restart or shutdown (bla bla instruction 0xbla references to 0x0000 bla something).


----------



## xxpenguinxx

You're hitting thermal limits. You shouldn't be hitting 90C ever... Intel only rates these up to 81C: http://ark.intel.com/products/47920/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5670-12M-Cache-2_93-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI

You're getting higher GFLOPS with HT disabled because each thread has a full core dedicated to it, instead of 2 threads sharing a core. You're also running less threads so the memory is being accessed less.


----------



## batsinmybelfry

http://valid.x86.fr/p9ganm Can I join up? Thanks.


----------



## 4everAnoob

read again... this was 1.475v Vcore in a small hot room with air cooling, obviously it got way too hot. I only did this once of course. But still hitting thermal limit doesn't explain the hard lock.


----------



## wiretap

Lian-Li V359
2x 240mm Magicool Extreme Radiators
Phobya DC12-400 12Volt Pump & Alphacool Lighttower All-in-One Reservoir Combo
XSPC G1/4″ Plug Temp Sensor (mounted on spare reservoir hole, and plugged into OPT1_TEMP on motherboard for monitoring)
5x 120mm Coolermaster R4-L2R-20CK-GP Fans
GOverlay 2.8" USB LCD for monitoring system
Intel Xeon x5670 @ 4GHz
24GB (6x4GB) Corsair Dominator GT Triple Channel DDR3-2000 RAM
Asus Rampage Gene III
EVGA GTX 980 ACX 2.0
Samsung Evo 840 250GB SSD
Zalman 500W Heatpipe Cooled PSU


----------



## DunePilot

Thats a perty rig.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batsinmybelfry*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/p9ganm Can I join up? Thanks.


I have not updated the list in months and I'm sure I've missed many users while I was away. Go ahead and throw the code in your sig. Approved









I have uploaded my Batman: Arkham Knight 100% maxed + Nvidia GameWorks Benchmark. I'm still running x2 GTX 670 2GBs ref. I want a GTX 680 Ti, but the specific brand I want is STILL SOLD OUT! So I'm waiting patiently.

I'll be uploading 1440p with no Nvidia Gameworks soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is a pretty good looking rig.


----------



## wiretap

Thanks.


----------



## benualson

Looking to join the club by replacing my 920.I have an evga sli x58 board I see other members here have the same board. Anything to look for specifically besides model #?

I think the X5650s are going for $77.

Here is a X5675 I've been eyeing:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=351033020990&alt=web


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benualson*
> 
> Looking to join the club by replacing my 920.I have an evga sli x58 board I see other members here have the same board. Anything to look for specifically besides model #?
> 
> I think the X5650s are going for $77.
> 
> Here is a X5675 I've been eyeing:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=351033020990&alt=web


What eVGA X58 SLI board do you have?

X58 SLI3 131-GT-E767-TR
X58 SLI LE 141-BL-E757-TR
X58 SLI 132-BL-E758-TR
X58 SLI 132-BL-E758-A1

Or one of the SLI classified versions?

I have the SLI3 version and ran X5650, 5660 and 5670 on it without any issues, the older eVGA X58 1st gen boards will require some soldering mods in order for Westmere-EP chips to work on them. Let us know if you need more informations on that


----------



## benualson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> What eVGA X58 SLI board do you have?
> 
> X58 SLI3 131-GT-E767-TR
> X58 SLI LE 141-BL-E757-TR
> X58 SLI 132-BL-E758-TR
> X58 SLI 132-BL-E758-A1


This one:

132-BL-E758-TR


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benualson*
> 
> This one:
> 
> 132-BL-E758-TR


You should be just fine with this board, no need for mods









Edit... It looks like I might have talked too fast, I believed only the 132-BL-E758-A1 needed it but I just saw a website where someone with the TR version mentioned he had to perform the mod as well, I'll try to get more informations and get back to you as soon as I can. Sorry about that


----------



## benualson

Is it worth the extra $40 for the X5675? I see most users have X5650.

Thanks.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benualson*
> 
> Is it worth the extra $40 for the X5675? I see most users have X5650.
> 
> Thanks.


Well they have a higher multiplier but in the end it depends of the overclocking you will achieve and the cooling you will use. There is a lot of things to consider overall but yes it is a better choice if money is not a factor in your decision


----------



## benualson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Edit... It looks like I might have talked too fast, I believed only the 132-BL-E758-A1 needed it but I just saw a website where someone with the TR version mentioned he had to perform the mod as well, I'll try to get more informations and get back to you as soon as I can. Sorry about that


Well, I sure appreciate it! I am basically looking to extend the useful life of my system. My current i7 920 has been rock solid for 6 years at 3.8GHz. I just ordered a memory upgrade. I had 9GB. New set of dimms(3) will be 24GB rated for 1866MHz. I was hoping I could get a xeon to run at 4+GHz air cooled. Money is not a major concern (though my wife would beg to differ). I wouldn't be afraid to bust out the solder gun if the job calls for it


----------



## bill1024

With the EVGA boards it may depend on what revision.
Here is a post from one of these x56xx threads. I did not figure this out but I believe it to be true.
I do know the FTW3, SLI3 and classified 3 will work out of the box.
Also keep in mind if your board has a lifetime warranty you will void the warranty if you do it your self.
EVGA can do the mod if you send it in to them.

Here's a list for Evga mobo's that support -EP Xeon's & the minimum Rev. required to run them.

E757 - Rev. 1.1
E758 - Rev. 1.2
E760 - Rev. 1.1
E762 - Rev. 1.1
E767 - All
E768 - All
E770 - All
Most of the Rev. 1.0 boards do need a hard mod in order to use -EP Xeons.


----------



## Recipe7

Hope someone here can help me out with my x5650.

I've been running my 5650 at 4.2ghz for nearly 10 months now. It has been solid at 1.31 volts since then.

A few weeks ago I have run into some problems with restarting/rebooting the PC. Sometimes the BIOS wouldn't POST and it would just sit there, on and idling, without anything coming up on the screen. I would have to unplug it from the back and plug it back in, hit CMOS button, and let it run on stock BIOS settings.

It seems that if I touch the frequency at all (even to go from 2.66 to 2.9ghz), the PC would keep going into a boot loop, wanting to do a "repair" because windows didn't start correctly. Either that would happen, or the BIOS wouldn't POST at all.

Is my CPU bad? Is it my motherboard? I haven't had any problems like this with my x58 setup since 2010, and the 930 I had on there previously was working great, albeit much hotter than the 5650.

Should I look into another CPU, maybe a 5675?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Do you still have your i7-930? If so, I would pop that in and see if you have any issues. That would help narrow things down.


----------



## Recipe7

No I don't, shucks.

I personally don't know anyone who has a x58 setup, so I may just buckle down and try a 5675. If it doesn't work... I don't even want to think about it!


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> No I don't, shucks.
> 
> I personally don't know anyone who has a x58 setup, so I may just buckle down and try a 5675. If it doesn't work... I don't even want to think about it!


You can get a cheap bloomfield xeon on ebay for like 5-10$ and its basically an i7 920, that might be a good alternative for you


----------



## Recipe7

Great idea EvilMonk, I'll be buying one now, thanks


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> Great idea EvilMonk, I'll be buying one now, thanks


You're welcome! it's something that we had to do many times here to save our asses. I have one in a drawer luckily it saved my ass once


----------



## Recipe7

What happened? If you don't mind repeating.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I held onto my i7-930 just in case. I have a sneaking suspicion my X5670 isn't exactly in the best condition because my temperatures are a lot higher than everyone else. I believe at 1.35V core voltage, a TRUE should have be in the 75 area, but it gets around 85 in stress tests. Normal usage it doesn't go above 65 so I'm not overly concerned.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> What happened? If you don't mind repeating.


Bought a board that came with a bios too old to support Westmere-EP CPUs on eBay and I needed to use the old bloomfield to update it to a bios version recent enough to support it







I bought a barebone DL320 G6 that came with a bios that was too old as well to support the X5660 CPU I had waiting for it and since it was a barebone (No CPU, No RAM, No SAS Controller and No HDD) I had to use the old bloomfield to flash it as well


----------



## EvilMonk

Double post sorry


----------



## Recipe7

Ahh ok
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I held onto my i7-930 just in case. I have a sneaking suspicion my X5670 isn't exactly in the best condition because my temperatures are a lot higher than everyone else. I believe at 1.35V core voltage, a TRUE should have be in the 75 area, but it gets around 85 in stress tests. Normal usage it doesn't go above 65 so I'm not overly concerned.


I should have done the same. I remember letting it go for 60 dollars only, wish I kept it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Bought a board that came with a bios too old to support Westmere-EP CPUs on eBay and I needed to use the old bloomfield to update it to a bios version recent enough to support it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a barebone DL320 G6 that came with a bios that was too old as well to support the X5660 CPU I had waiting for it and since it was a barebone (No CPU, No RAM, No SAS Controller and No HDD) I had to use the old bloomfield to flash it as well


I see. I picked one up for 9 dollars, hope it proves I need a new CPU, it would be the least of my problems.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I held onto my i7-930 just in case. I have a sneaking suspicion my X5670 isn't exactly in the best condition because my temperatures are a lot higher than everyone else. I believe at 1.35V core voltage, a TRUE should have be in the 75 area, but it gets around 85 in stress tests. Normal usage it doesn't go above 65 so I'm not overly concerned.


Hi there

I wouldn't be worried at all,as my X5670 usually during the stress test goes to 75C,but those temps I've never seen when I render with 3DS MAX or Poser pro,Luxrender or when I make music,usually during the rendering I see max temps around 65-67C during hot days,during the night,my temps goes on idle to 22-25C and during the render temps are in high 50's(only one core goes to 62C)

Yours temps are pretty much normal for X5670 on True,I've got Thermalright HR02 which is very similar to yours and my vCore is in 1.355v,but still I'm very ahppy with the temps as my old i7-920 has been rather hotter CPU

I've seen lot lower temps like I've with X5670 etc and better OCing,but after trying my X5670 on friend Asus board I've been able push 4.5GHz without the issue with same RAM like I'm running right now and temps has been bit higher,due this I think my board is weakest link on my setup

Few days I'm running Yosemite for testing few apps and everything is working as dual boot and my GPU works perfectly too without the single issue

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Waltercat

Here we go...http://valid.x86.fr/j2uaud

http://valid.canardpc.com/j2uaud


----------



## Some Random Guy

My X5675 just arrived half an hour ago. Posts and boots into windows on my GA-EX58-ud3r Revision 1.0 mobo. I'm going to resurrect it so my wife can try some more demanding games than Diablo III and WoW. She wants to get back into gaming, so we're going to try Skyrim on our TV with my GTX 960. The computer has been off the network for a while, so I'm going to finish OC/stress testing before I hook it up for updates, CPUZ validation, and GPU overclocking. Thermals weren't my limit on my 920, so I'm hoping I can get a good amount out of this with my H90 cooling it. Starting at 150 BCLCK and working up to find my new limit first.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Random Guy*
> 
> My X5675 just arrived half an hour ago. Posts and boots into windows on my GA-EX58-ud3r Revision 1.0 mobo. I'm going to resurrect it so my wife can try some more demanding games than Diablo III and WoW. She wants to get back into gaming, so we're going to try Skyrim on our TV with my GTX 960. The computer has been off the network for a while, so I'm going to finish OC/stress testing before I hook it up for updates, CPUZ validation, and GPU overclocking. Thermals weren't my limit on my 920, so I'm hoping I can get a good amount out of this with my H90 cooling it. Starting at 150 BCLCK and working up to find my new limit first.


I'm about to pickup either an X5675 or X5680 today and do the same. I don't mind spending the extra 30-40 for the extra multi and a small chance it has more headroom. I haven't purchased my cooling yet but was considering the H90 or H100, how are your temps so far?


----------



## Some Random Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I'm about to pickup either an X5675 or X5680 today and do the same. I don't mind spending the extra 30-40 for the extra multi and a small chance it has more headroom. I haven't purchased my cooling yet but was considering the H90 or H100, how are your temps so far?


All I did was run up my baseclock last night. Hit 200 without a single qpi/vtt bump. I work the next two weeks straight, so I might not be able to give much feedback on temps. Since the x5680 has a higher TDP, you might want something stronger depending on your goals to keep it cool. The lower TDP is what drove my decision to get the x5675.


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I'm about to pickup either an X5675 or X5680 today and do the same. I don't mind spending the extra 30-40 for the extra multi and a small chance it has more headroom. I haven't purchased my cooling yet but was considering the H90 or H100, how are your temps so far?


I ghetto rigged up my X5675 and H55 for testing not long ago and did a quick and dirty overclock leaving everything on auto and just upped the BCLK here.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1041672803#post1041672803

The auto vcore ended up at 1.36v but with some tweaking later I could get it stable at 4.0GHz at 1.275v (CPU-Z & HWMonitor reports it at 1.248v I think) but I've already switched over to the low profile Big Shuriken so the temps at this speed was pretty high.


----------



## Knoxx29

Hi there.
i have a question, i have bought 2 x X5675 a few days ago and i should get it delivered this weekend, i have seen that it could be possible to
overclock it but unfortunetely i dont know what Mobo would be good for overclock Xeon chips, if someone will ask about if i have overclock before the answer is yes, can someone give me some help please









Note: I was looking for this one Gigabyte x 58a-oc but i havent find it


----------



## Some Random Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> I ghetto rigged up my X5675 and H55 for testing not long ago and did a quick and dirty overclock leaving everything on auto and just upped the BCLK here.
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1041672803#post1041672803
> 
> The auto vcore ended up at 1.36v but with some tweaking later I could get it stable at 4.0GHz at 1.275v (CPU-Z & HWMonitor reports it at 1.248v I think) but I've already switched over to the low profile Big Shuriken so the temps at this speed was pretty high.


My h55 can't even handle my pentium g3258 when I get over 4 ghz. That was with 2 jetflo's installed on it.
I pulled my notes and I peaked at 52 under p95 at 3.4 ghz and 1.2V before I went to bed. That's with 2 sp140's.


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Random Guy*
> 
> My h55 can't even handle my pentium g3258 when I get over 4 ghz. That was with 2 jetflo's installed on it.
> I pulled my notes and I peaked at 52 under p95 at 3.4 ghz and 1.2V before I went to bed. That's with 2 sp140's.


Don't know what to tell you. I've had some decent results with the H55 on my CPU and GPU.


----------



## Some Random Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> Don't know what to tell you. I've had some decent results with the H55 on my CPU and GPU.


I always figured it was a low speed pump, since it was a quiet edition. Now I think I got a dud. Oh well, was only $25 when I got it.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Random Guy*
> 
> All I did was run up my baseclock last night. Hit 200 without a single qpi/vtt bump. I work the next two weeks straight, so I might not be able to give much feedback on temps. Since the x5680 has a higher TDP, you might want something stronger depending on your goals to keep it cool. The lower TDP is what drove my decision to get the x5675.


Bah, I forgot the 5680 was a 130W chip. I'll stick with the 5675, I have a 950 and 975 now they run super hot with any voltage increase or even HT on.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Hi there.
> i have a question, i have bought 2 x X5675 a few days ago and i should get it delivered this weekend, i have seen that it could be possible to
> overclock it but unfortunetely i dont know what Mobo would be good for overclock Xeon chips, if someone will ask about if i have overclock before the answer is yes, can someone give me some help please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I was looking for this one Gigabyte x 58a-oc but i havent find it


you mean you didn't buy the motherboard yet? where are you located and your budget range, and why did you get two?


----------



## Knoxx29

That's right, I haven't bought the board because those Xeons that I have ordered were for one of my 2P Machine, I have 2 x 2P Machine plus one 4P Machine, the 2P Machines are running with Xeons L5640 2.26GHz/2.8GHz and the 4P Machine is running 4 x Xeons E5530 2.4GHZ/2.66GhZ but I want to upgrade all 8 Xeons for something a little bit more powerful like the X5575 3.6GHz/3.46GHz, the boards that runs my Machines are Tyan and Supermicro so no chance to overclock, that's why I want to build an extra single cpu Machine with a X5675 plus a Board that allows me to overclock.

I live in Germany, Budget 300€.

Cheers.


----------



## kckyle

hm why not get a z97 for that price?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Bah, I forgot the 5680 was a 130W chip. I'll stick with the 5675, I have a 950 and 975 now they run super hot with any voltage increase or even HT on.


It pretty much draws the same power as the other chips when set to the same clock and voltage. I'd bench both to see which one can clock higher and just go with that one.


----------



## Knoxx29

are not z97 socket 1150?
correct me if i am wrong







I need a 1366 board that allows me to overclock and support xeons chips


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> It pretty much draws the same power as the other chips when set to the same clock and voltage. I'd bench both to see which one can clock higher and just go with that one.


i'm actually curious just how far a 5690 can go without too much voltage, i know mine can do 4.8-4.9ghz around 1.45v. if you can do better than that i might get one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> are not z97 socket 1150?
> correct me if i am wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a 1366 board that allows me to overclock and support xeons chips


z97 can also overclock, curious why you are so set on x58 though


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> are not z97 socket 1150?
> correct me if i am wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a 1366 board that allows me to overclock and support xeons chips


You would need a LGA1366 motherboard for these Xeons, but the Z97 question wasn't about these Xeons. If you have that kind of money to spend on a motherboard, why did you opt to buy two Xeons? It would have made more sense to go with an i7-4790K and Z97 motherboard. It would only make sense to buy a Westmere processor if you already had an X58 motherboard in your possession. Otherwise is makes more sense to go with new technology.


----------



## spdaimon

On my W3690, right now I am getting 4.3Ghz (27*160) with 1.37v which is the top end of the safe voltage. I am getting around 65C with 100% load with my NH-D14. I may fool with it some more some day. Not exactly a X5690, but should give you an idea. I'm using a R3E board.

On my X5675, I just got the 1366 backplate for the Swiftech H220X... core 0 is still a little higher than I'd like at 4Ghz..70C at load, the others around 60-62C. I think I may try reapplying the TIM or settle for 4Ghz.


----------



## Knoxx29

i know and of course that z97 can also overclock but i have X5675 which i would like to overclock


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> You would need a LGA1366 motherboard for these Xeons, but the Z97 question wasn't about these Xeons. If you have that kind of money to spend on a motherboard, why did you opt to buy two Xeons? It would have made more sense to go with an i7-4790K and Z97 motherboard. It would only make sense to buy a Westmere processor if you already had an X58 motherboard in your possession. Otherwise is makes more sense to go with new technology.


I guess you are a bit late about my threads go back and reread my posts








Btw those Machines that i build are for Crunching that is why all Xeons chips, i am not looking info in order to build a Main Machine i have one

[IMG

For that here I buy Xeons:


----------



## kckyle

alright well if you are that invested in the x58 any of the top end board will do, ud5 ud7 rampage 3 extreme, sabertooth if you can deal with the not so great color scheme


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> I guess you are a bit late about my threads go back and reread my posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw those Machines that i build are for Crunching that is why all Xeons chips, i am not looking info in order to build a Main Machine i have one


It still doesn't make sense to buy an X58 Xeon if you don't have an X58 motherboard already. X58 motherboards are somewhat hard to come by and usually cost more than I would be willing to pay.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> alright well if you are that invested in the x58 any of the top end board will do, ud5 ud7 rampage 3 extreme, sabertooth if you can deal with the not so great color scheme


I think i will go for the Rampage III Extreme, about the color scheme, that wouldnt be a problem, i love that red color from the Asus, that is why i own an Asus Maximus V formula


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> It still doesn't make sense to buy an X58 Xeon if you don't have an X58 motherboard already. X58 motherboards are somewhat hard to come by and usually cost more than I would be willing to pay.


Nah, you get X58 Motherboards on Ebay for les than 100€, i have paid for my Tyan S7012 and Tyan S7010 Socket 1366 150€ each.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i'm actually curious just how far a 5690 can go without too much voltage, i know mine can do 4.8-4.9ghz around 1.45v. if you can do better than that i might get one


I think you just have a golden chip there. My X5690 only does about 4.6 - 4.7Ghz at 1.45v. The X5650 only did 4.4Ghz at 1.5v.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Golden? This is golden = 4.8Ghz @ 1.36v


----------



## FlawleZ

Just purchased a Corsair H100i GTX as well as an X5675 so once that arrives I'll be assembling my X58 system. Hopefully it will keep temps low enough to push as far as possible beyond 4Ghz.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> I guess you are a bit late about my threads go back and reread my posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw those Machines that i build are for Crunching that is why all Xeons chips, i am not looking info in order to build a Main Machine i have one
> 
> [IMG
> 
> For that here I buy Xeons:


Very nice set ups, I do a lot of crunching too, three dual socket Xeons, two quad socket AMD Opterons and four x58 boards with x5660.
One thing I'll throw out to you AVX instructions are missing on the socket 1366 platform. More and more,, AVX and AVX2 instruction are being used in BOINC projects.
The speed increase with AVX is a lot. Can shave a bunch of time off a work unit.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Very nice set ups, I do a lot of crunching too, three dual socket Xeons, two quad socket AMD Opterons and four x58 boards with x5660.
> One thing I'll throw out to you AVX instructions are missing on the socket 1366 platform. More and more,, AVX and AVX2 instruction are being used in BOINC projects.
> The speed increase with AVX is a lot. Can shave a bunch of time off a work unit.


Thanks








Btw that Server that you see in the pic before I could have it running in the
Living room I have to removed the 6 x 20.000rpm originals Fans which were very loud and i did modified the PSU too, the top Panel have been removed due to the Arctic Freezer Extreme Coolers, now i am trying to find a 8P Machine








That's a shame that 1366 platform doesn't have AVX and AVX2, that would be a good advantage on 6 cores cpu's.


----------



## benualson

Ordered a X5675. Should I get this cooler? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-181-010


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benualson*
> 
> Ordered a X5675. Should I get this cooler? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-181-010


A friend of mine has the same cooler + X5675 and he is happy with it.
I will be cooling my X5675 with this:


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benualson*
> 
> Ordered a X5675. Should I get this cooler? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=35-181-010


I have the H80i which has a thicker radiator. It works for day to day use but it doesn't quite keep up at 100% load @ 4.6Ghz. I would go for one of the 240mm radiator versions or just a huge air cooler.


----------



## benualson

It would be better than the original V8 air cooler I have in there now I would hope!


----------



## OCmember

Any other people using the Xeon W3690 in their machines? I'm thinking about playing around and dropping one in over a Xeon X5680 or X5690


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Any other people using the Xeon W3690 in their machines? I'm thinking about playing around and dropping one in over a Xeon X5680 or X5690


I believe the only advantage is the multiplier might be unlocked. Some motherboards have it unlocked, some don't.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Yeah they are unlocked AFAIK. They only have 1 QPI as well I believe, but most people won't be running dual anyways. They are also 130W. I refuse to give my my 95W and 60W.


----------



## benualson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I have the H80i which has a thicker radiator. It works for day to day use but it doesn't quite keep up at 100% load @ 4.6Ghz. I would go for one of the 240mm radiator versions or just a huge air cooler.


Ended up ordering the h100i gtx 240mm


----------



## OCmember

So the W3690 does not top out at a 26 multi? I still can't get turbo to work on my board. I just got it back from EVGA trying to fix it. I told them to do the Westmere mod while they were at it. The multi might be stuck on the i7 970. It'll still do 4.6GHz @ 1.371v but I'd just like to have different RAM speed options

w3690


----------



## kckyle

i'm still confused about the w3690 to this day. i heard so much opinions i dont know what to make of it, some say its only certain mobo, some say its only certain cpu. or a combination of both. that is why im hesitant to get one


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i'm still confused about the w3690 to this day. i heard so much opinions i dont know what to make of it, some say its only certain mobo, some say its only certain cpu. or a combination of both. that is why im hesitant to get one


Can you explain a little more by what you mean when you say "certain mobo" and "certain cpu" ?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Legend has it certain motherboards will say the W3680 and W3690 are unlocked while others do not. Others say it depends on the CPU, that some of them are unlocked while others are not. If you plan on getting one anyway, then the possibility of it being unlocked shouldn't sway you one way or another.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Legend has it certain motherboards will say the W3680 and W3690 are unlocked while others do not. Others say it depends on the CPU, that some of them are unlocked while others are not. If you plan on getting one anyway, then the possibility of it being unlocked shouldn't sway you one way or another.


I am just wondering if they will work on my EVGA board. Like I said I had the Westmere mod done while EVGA was trying to fix the turbo, but since the turbo is still not working it might be due to my chip... (will a W3690 work?)


----------



## chessmyantidrug

If one of these Xeons will work, I don't see why a W3690 wouldn't. Perhaps you can try googling it to see if anyone else has tried that or a similar combination with a W3680.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> If one of these Xeons will work, I don't see why a W3690 wouldn't. Perhaps you can try googling it to see if anyone else has tried that or a similar combination with a W3680.


Just ordered one (W3690). Guess I'll find out, and if not I'll just re-sell it.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> So the W3690 does not top out at a 26 multi? I still can't get turbo to work on my board. I just got it back from EVGA trying to fix it. I told them to do the Westmere mod while they were at it. The multi might be stuck on the i7 970. It'll still do 4.6GHz @ 1.371v but I'd just like to have different RAM speed options
> 
> w3690


I did a lot of research on this CPU and have a couple of friends with the W3690

What I can tell you is that they are not locked on the multiplier for both the CPU multiplier and the RAM multiplier (which mean you can set the both independently the CPU multiplier value and the ram to 1600mhz while keeping its CPU bus speed at 133 mhz and QPI link at 6.4 Ghz


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I did a lot of research on this CPU and have a couple of friends with the W3690
> 
> What I can tell you is that they are not locked on the multiplier for both the CPU multiplier and the RAM multiplier (which mean you can set the both independently the CPU multiplier value and the ram to 1600mhz while keeping its CPU bus speed at 133 mhz and QPI link at 6.4 Ghz


So there is no limit to the CPU multi? e.g. can I run a 30x (multi) by 133 to get 3.99GHz? Or is the limit at 26 but I can just run the multi independently of other settings?


----------



## kckyle

keep us updated. i seen some cpuz that shows the 3690 having a 980x multi, while some only having 26 multi.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> keep us updated. i seen some cpuz that shows the 3690 having a 980x multi, while some only having 26 multi.


I will. I'm hoping to see the 26x that is stated on CPU World. The base frequency is 3.46Ghz 133x26 is 3.46GHz so i'm expecting to see the 26x. Turbo is still another story. I might drop in my X5660 to see if the turbo works. I think my i7 970's turbo isn't working.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> So there is no limit to the CPU multi? e.g. can I run a 30x (multi) by 133 to get 3.99GHz? Or is the limit at 26 but I can just run the multi independently of other settings?


Well I think it will depend on your motherboard, from what I saw no but it was on the latest models of X58 motherboard released.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Well I think it will depend on your motherboard, from what I saw no but it was on the latest models of X58 motherboard released.


so basically... the ones with usb 3 and sata 6?


----------



## OCmember

I don't think it will end up being unlocked due to this particular EVGA E760 A1 motherboard I have. The Turbo is fried/done on it. The turbo doesn't work with my i7 970, nor does it work with my X5660 which I KNOW the turbo works with my X5660 in my AsRock X58 Extreme board.


----------



## bill1024

What about the w3670? Think it is unlocked? I had a chance to get one real cheap and passed on it.

OCmember what is the highest multi you can use on the x5660?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

No, the W3670 wouldn't be unlocked. The W3680 is the equivalent to the i7-980X and the W3690 is the equivalent to the i7-990X. The i7-970 didn't come unlocked so I wouldn't expect the W3670 to be unlocked on any motherboard.


----------



## bill1024

But the w3670 is a hexcore CPU too.


----------



## bill1024

Architecture / Microarchitecture
Microarchitecture Westmere
Platform Tylersburg-WS
Processor core ? Westmere-EP
Core stepping ? B1 (SLBVE)
Manufacturing process 0.032 micron High-K metal gate process
Data width 64 bit
The number of cores 6
The number of threads 12
Floating Point Unit Integrated
Level 1 cache size ? 6 x 32 KB instruction caches
6 x 32 KB data caches
Level 2 cache size ? 6 x 256 KB
Level 3 cache size 12 MB
Physical memory 24 GB
Multiprocessing Uniprocessor

Model Cores /
Threads Frequency Turbo
frequency L3
cache Multi-
processing TDP Features
Intel Xeon 3600 family, Socket 1366
Xeon W3670 6 / 12 3.2 GHz 3.46 GHz 12 MB 1 130W
Xeon W3680 6 / 12 3.33 GHz 3.6 GHz 12 MB 1 130W >
Xeon W3690 6 / 12 3.46 GHz 3.73 GHz 12 MB 1 130W

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon%20W3670%20-%20AT80613005490AC%20%28BX80613W3670%29.html


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> But the w3670 is a hexcore CPU too.


I guess I didn't make it clear enough the first time. I'll try again.

W3670 = i7-970
W3680 = i7-980X
W3690 = i7-990X

The i7-970 are locked while the i7-980X and i7-990X are unlocked. Just because the W3670 is also a hexacore doesn't mean there's a chance it's unlocked.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I guess I didn't make it clear enough the first time. I'll try again.
> 
> W3670 = i7-970
> W3680 = i7-980X
> W3690 = i7-990X
> 
> The i7-970 are locked while the i7-980X and i7-990X are unlocked. Just because the W3670 is also a hexacore doesn't mean there's a chance it's unlocked.


Well I guess since you say so it must be true since you know it all.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Well I guess since you say so it must be true since you know it all.


What he says about the i7 chips are true. The 970 is locked at 24. The 980X, and 990X are unlocked. I'm not sure about the W models but I'm hoping it's true.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> What he says about the i7 chips are true. The 970 is locked at 24. The 980X, and 990X are unlocked. I'm not sure about the W models but I'm hoping it's true.


Keep us posted, if yours is unlocked I'll keep an eye out for another cheap w3670.
Even if it isn't I can always use another space heater this Winter.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Well I guess since you say so it must be true since you know it all.


You asked the question, I answered it twice. There's no accounts of a W3670/i7-970 being unlocked because none of them are unlocked.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> *Keep us posted*, if yours is unlocked I'll keep an eye out for another cheap w3670.
> Even if it isn't I can always use another space heater this Winter.


Will do. btw I bought a W3690, so you know. Hoping it's unlocked.

Cheers


----------



## spdaimon

I have a W3690 on a R3E. The multiplier tops out at 63 or 66. Something crazy like that. Or maybe that is the limit of the board. I'm using a 27 multiplier ATM. It's definitely unlocked. Chess mentioned this a while ago so I bought it after my x5650 crapped out. I'll vouch for him that he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I have a W3690 on a R3E. The multiplier tops out at 63 or 66. Something crazy like that. Or maybe that is the limit of the board. I'm using a 27 multiplier ATM. It's definitely unlocked. Chess mentioned this a while ago so I bought it after my x5650 crapped out. I'll vouch for him that he knows what he's talking about.


Ok Great! I didn't even know it did. I was just hoping for the 26 multi that was stated on CPU World. I only learned a few posts ago that it was unlocked


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I have a W3690 on a R3E. The multiplier tops out at 63 or 66. Something crazy like that. Or maybe that is the limit of the board. I'm using a 27 multiplier ATM. It's definitely unlocked. Chess mentioned this a while ago so I bought it after my x5650 crapped out. I'll vouch for him that he knows what he's talking about.


Have you ever tried lowering your BCLK to 100 to see how it performs?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> What about the w3670? Think it is unlocked? I had a chance to get one real cheap and passed on it.
> 
> OCmember what is the highest multi you can use on the x5660?


Nope its not unlocked on all the same things from what I heard...
Only multi, other things are locked.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> OCmember what is the highest multi you can use on the x5660?


Oh, sorry. I didn't see this. The highest multi the X5660 will do on all 6 cores is 23 (this is in turbo mode). 24 on 2 cores or < (less than)

The turbo isn't working on my EVGA e760 A1, the reason I know this is because the X5660 will use the 23 multi in my Asrock board, and it won't go any higher than 21 on my EVGA board no matter what setting I have in the bios. And trust me I've tried them all. Plus I've tried the turbo with my i7 970 and it still won't work in my EVGA e760


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Nope its not unlocked on all the same things from what I heard...
> Only multi, other things are locked.


So the multiplier is unlocked you think?
If that is true, you should still be able to adjust the ram and uncore speed and make freq. (FSB)) changes to I would think.
I have a hard time believing you can't change a memory multiplier, I can even on all my server boards. The ECC ram does not like it when I do!!!!
Gess I will find out. I have an EVGA, Asus Rampage and Supermicro boards I'll test em all if I have to.
Hope I find another good deal. Now i am kicking myself in the butt for not picking that one up/


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't know how many times I have to say the W3670 has a locked multiplier. I honestly thought twice was excessive.


----------



## OCmember

The lack of quoting to refer who you are talking to _and_ what about in this thread is getting ridiculous.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Have you ever tried lowering your BCLK to 100 to see how it performs?


Nope, but I guess I can try out a 40 * 100 bclk for giggles one day. I have a feeling performance will be down from its current 160 bclk. Means the components aren't talking to the CPU as fast. Guess the memory won't be affected much because its integrated.


----------



## kckyle

On a side note, got a new keyboard today


Too bad they don't have cherry blue for rgb version


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't know how many times I have to say the W3670 has a locked multiplier. I honestly thought twice was excessive.


I don't think anyone asked you again. No one was talking to you . How many times will I have to say this?


----------



## kckyle

lol now now everyone calm down, i'm sure hes just trying to be helpful. although quotation would be nice as to see who u were directing your post to.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't know how many times I have to say the W3670 has a locked multiplier. I honestly thought twice was excessive.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> lol now now everyone calm down, i'm sure hes just trying to be helpful. although quotation would be nice as to see who u were directing your post to.


I think he was talking to me. Although I could be wrong as from what I recall was a while back but still I believe they are. But again I might be wrong. Then no need for him to react like that, there are other ways to tell me...


----------



## spdaimon

@kckyle Which one is that? I'm thinking about trying a mechanical keyboard some point when I have some extra money. Talked about it with friends, going to try either Cherry Red or Brown. My friend perfers Brown for gaming. Red was too "mushy" he said.

Maybe we are misinterrepting @bill1024's question? The memory mulitpler can be changed on the w3670...thats what we are doing in the BIOS when we choose DDR3-1066, DDR3-1333, etc from the list, or at least that's they way in my ASUS P6X58D-E with the X5675 I got installed. Correct? Unlocked means the core multipliers has a large range like the W3690 will go to 60 something instead of the 12 to 25 like on the X5675.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> @kckyle Which one is that? I'm thinking about trying a mechanical keyboard some point when I have some extra money. Talked about it with friends, going to try either Cherry Red or Brown. My friend perfers Brown for gaming. Red was too "mushy" he said.


do not get the red, there is no mechanical feel to it at all. you might as well be sticking to your rubber dome keyboard. thats why the refurb k70 cherry red is selling for like 78 bucks on newegg.

the brown, although not as mushy as the red, still felt mushy to me. i tried it out at my micro center and it was meh, however thats my just opinion. if you want the true mechanical keyboard feel. get the blue or the green, however it seems only razer carries the green and i really don't like razer's quality.


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> @kckyle Which one is that? I'm thinking about trying a mechanical keyboard some point when I have some extra money. Talked about it with friends, going to try either Cherry Red or Brown. My friend perfers Brown for gaming. Red was too "mushy" he said.


Looks like the Corsair K70. My wife uses the Corsair K95 and while it's nice, the backlights die pretty quickly. Corsair will replace the unit but the same thing will happen with the replacement.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> Looks like the Corsair K70. My wife uses the Corsair K95 and while it's nice, the backlights die pretty quickly. Corsair will replace the unit but the same thing will happen with the replacement.


yeah i see so much complaints about the backlight but its fine i don't look at my keyboard when i type so makes no difference to me.

i would love to get the k95, but they don't have cherry blue for them


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I think he was talking to me. Although I could be wrong as from what I recall was a while back but still I believe they are. But again I might be wrong. Then no need for him to react like that, there are other ways to tell me...


It is not always what you say, it's how you say it. he seems to have a condescending attitude.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> It is not always what you say, it's how you say it. he seems to have a condescending attitude.


I told you twice the W3670 is locked and you're still speculating on whether it might be unlocked. I don't get it. Find me someone who has an unlocked i7-970 and I might change my tune.


----------



## Knoxx29

Did you eat chilli people


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I would absolutely love some chili. We're having soup weather in Texas at the moment.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I would absolutely love some chili. We're having soup weather in Texas at the moment.


IDK about soup weather, not cold but not nearly as hot as summer usually is. Its been raincoat weather that's for sure.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Did you eat chilli people


I got Salmon filets, with Kerrygold Irish butter on top of it with the sides of the salmon slightly crispy!


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> do not get the red, there is no mechanical feel to it at all. you might as well be sticking to your rubber dome keyboard. thats why the refurb k70 cherry red is selling for like 78 bucks on newegg.
> 
> the brown, although not as mushy as the red, still felt mushy to me. i tried it out at my micro center and it was meh, however thats my just opinion. if you want the true mechanical keyboard feel. get the blue or the green, however it seems only razer carries the green and i really don't like razer's quality.


I was researching it a few weeks ago. Blue is noisy from what I understand. Personally I would want something that is quiet. Right now I got an old G15, was thinking about replacing it with a G19 possibly or a try a mechanical. They're suppose to be faster? I think. Somewhere I saw someone suggest Orange. My Microcenter is all the way out in Paterson, NJ, which is about an hour+ from me. I was there a couple weeks ago with a friend but forgot to see if they had demos. The guy who said he liked brown bought the red and brown and returned the one he didn't like. I think I was looking at Das keyboards after someone mentioned them. I may have been looking at Razors..do they have something called the Chroma? I think I was looking at one of the Silents keyboards.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I told you twice the W3670 is locked and you're still speculating on whether it might be unlocked. I don't get it. Find me someone who has an unlocked i7-970 and I might change my tune.


You might have told him but as for myself I had absolutely no clue and found the way you responded a little bit offensive or aggressive/damn straight forward... I don't know it might be me


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I was researching it a few weeks ago. Blue is noisy from what I understand. Personally I would want something that is quiet. Right now I got an old G15, was thinking about replacing it with a G19 possibly or a try a mechanical. They're suppose to be faster? I think. Somewhere I saw someone suggest Orange. My Microcenter is all the way out in Paterson, NJ, which is about an hour+ from me. I was there a couple weeks ago with a friend but forgot to see if they had demos. The guy who said he liked brown bought the red and brown and returned the one he didn't like. I think I was looking at Das keyboards after someone mentioned them. I may have been looking at Razors..do they have something called the Chroma? I think I was looking at one of the Silents keyboards.


its really up to preference, me personally i hate the red it makes me type like a ******. the brown is a nice alternative but i felt it wasn't clicklity enough like a mechanical keyboard suppose to be. das makes nice keyboards and so does ducky. i bought the corsair cause it has the nicest looking layout. and easy to clean too.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I was researching it a few weeks ago. Blue is noisy from what I understand. Personally I would want something that is quiet. Right now I got an old G15, was thinking about replacing it with a G19 possibly or a try a mechanical. They're suppose to be faster? I think. Somewhere I saw someone suggest Orange. My Microcenter is all the way out in Paterson, NJ, which is about an hour+ from me. I was there a couple weeks ago with a friend but forgot to see if they had demos. The guy who said he liked brown bought the red and brown and returned the one he didn't like. I think I was looking at Das keyboards after someone mentioned them. I may have been looking at Razors..do they have something called the Chroma? I think I was looking at one of the Silents keyboards.
> 
> 
> 
> its really up to preference, me personally i hate the red it makes me type like a ******. the brown is a nice alternative but i felt it wasn't clicklity enough like a mechanical keyboard suppose to be. das makes nice keyboards and so does ducky. i bought the corsair cause it has the nicest looking layout. and easy to clean too.
Click to expand...

I like my reds hater


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> You might have told him but as for myself I had absolutely no clue and found the way you responded a little bit offensive or aggressive/damn straight forward... I don't know it might be me


I'm sorry if my second or third responses come across that way, but the first was not. I provided facts and they were questioned, so I had to find a way to present the information in a more straightforward manner and it was somehow still questioned. I'm sure I can't be the only person who doesn't like repeating oneself.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I'm sorry if my second or third responses come across that way, but the first was not. I provided facts and they were questioned, so I had to find a way to present the information in a more straightforward manner and it was somehow still questioned. I'm sure I can't be the only person who doesn't like repeating oneself.


I understand what you are saying but I wasn't aware that it was the third time you were making that remark. I must say that some of us are not 24/7 on this topic and I have other platform as well and I have to keep updated on many other topics (SAS controllers, Z97, Servers and Cisco equipment are some of those) sorry about that.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I'm sorry if my second or third responses come across that way, but the first was not. I provided facts and they were questioned, so I had to find a way to present the information in a more straightforward manner and it was somehow still questioned. I'm sure I can't be the only person who doesn't like repeating oneself.


First of all because I told you so does not work with me. You're not my father so don't even talk to me like you are.
Monk was talking to me and I thought maybe he knew something you did not.

Have you owned one of those chips? I didn't think so. Until you show me a link to an Intel data sheet or to a post of someone who owns one and says it does not work do not respond to my posts about it.
So please lets drop it unless you can show me some proof.
I will get one for my self and try it, they are only a few dollars not a big deal.
If it does not work I'll take an keep it and buy another x5660 to put in one of my dual socket systems and have a couple spare e5620 sitting around. Again.


----------



## dotagaming

Regarding mechanical keyboards:

Cherry MX Brown switches feel closest to rubberdomes. They get recommended to beginners a lot but I personally can't stand them at all. Not really tactile, not really clicky. They get called 'dirty Reds' for a reason








Blue or Greens if you are spending more time typing and Reds if you game a lot would be my recommendation. But you have to try out different switches to see what fits you best!

If you want quality, get a Filco or KBT Poker (bonus points for 60% layout). Also, geekhack.org and /r/mechanicalkeyboards are the best places to inform yourself about mechanical keyboards.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> First of all because I told you so does not work with me. You're not my father so don't even talk to me like you are.
> Monk was talking to me and I thought maybe he knew something you did not.
> 
> Have you owned one of those chips? I didn't think so. Until you show me a link to an Intel data sheet or to a post of someone who owns one and says it does not work do not respond to my posts about it.
> So please lets drop it unless you can show me some proof.
> I will get one for my self and try it, they are only a few dollars not a big deal.
> If it does not work I'll take an keep it and buy another x5660 to put in one of my dual socket systems and have a couple spare e5620 sitting around. Again.


You're absolutely right. I'm not your father. I can't stop you from wasting your time or your money so go right ahead. I don't know how much more proof you need other than an i7-970 is locked and they're literally the same processor. Being stubborn is one thing, being ignorant is another.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> You're absolutely right. I'm not your father. I can't stop you from wasting your time or your money so go right ahead. I don't know how much more proof you need other than an i7-970 is locked and they're literally the same processor. Being stubborn is one thing, being ignorant is another.


Well they are not exactly the same processor but I'm not trying to start a debate or something so I won't continue on that discussion.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> On a side note, got a new keyboard today
> 
> 
> Too bad they don't have cherry blue for rgb version


Awesome keyboards, I picked up the K95 RGB with Cherry Reds about a month ago, I have a lightning pattern in white/light blue that flashes across it in random patterns. Very cool boards.

If I was going to pick up another I think I mightve gone with the K70 instead, I don't really think I actually will make much use of the macro buttoms on the left side and it adds about another 3-4 inches to the left of the keyboard. Me being left handed and having my mouse pad on that side too I had to make some compromises due to the extra off set.

Edit: I chose reds because of easy to use, if I ever pick up Warcraft again, I game a lot and don't want finger fatigue from spamming 1 and 2, 100 times per minute.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Well they are not exactly the same processor but I'm not trying to start a debate or something so I won't continue on that discussion.


The Xeon has a better IMC, in other words it's a higher-binned i7-970. Literally the same processor.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> The Xeon has a better IMC, in other words it's a higher-binned i7-970. Literally the same processor.


Support ECC... and Intel Demand Based Switching

Edit (Just before you say it, it's EIST)


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Support ECC... and Intel Demand Based Switching
> 
> Edit (Just before you say it, it's EIST)


Two features turned off on the i7-970. Still the same processor.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Two features turned off on the i7-970. Still the same processor.


Not exactly, It make them different processors. But well, since you must have the last word i'll give it to you... happy?


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> You can get a cheap bloomfield xeon on ebay for like 5-10$ and its basically an i7 920, that might be a good alternative for you


I popped in the bloomfield I got off ebay today.

One thing that worked was keeping the multiplier at 20x and blk between stock and 170. It booted windows normally. However, touching the multiplier or voltage would give me the same problems as the 5650: rebooting, blank screen, etc.

Looks like I'll need a new motherboard. That, or wait for skylake next month


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I popped in the bloomfield I got off ebay today.
> 
> One thing that worked was keeping the multiplier at 20x and blk between stock and 170. It booted windows normally. However, touching the multiplier or voltage would give me the same problems as the 5650: rebooting, blank screen, etc.
> 
> Looks like I'll need a new motherboard. That, or wait for skylake next month


Have you tried 195-197, I had a problem out of my board in the 170s and I have a UD5. I can try to post some screenies or a video of my OC in a day or two, its a conservative 4.3Ghz OC.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Some X58 boards are known for having base clock "holes" where you won't find stability regardless of voltage. Try running a base clock of 200 or higher.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Have you tried 195-197, I had a problem out of my board in the 170s and I have a UD5. I can try to post some screenies or a video of my OC in a day or two, its a conservative 4.3Ghz OC.


I would appreciate that, thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Some X58 boards are known for having base clock "holes" where you won't find stability regardless of voltage. Try running a base clock of 200 or higher.


My original oc was in that region of 200+. And like I stated in my previous posts, it suddenly just did not work anymore. I will have to try again with a little more detail.


----------



## t1337dude

Hi guys. Just installed a system-pulled Xeon X5670 in my PC (GA-X58A-UD3R Rev1), replacing my i7 930. Considering I could get my i7 930 to 4.15 GHz stable, I was hoping I could get my Xeon X5670 to at least 4.6 GHz stable to make this a worthwhile upgrade. My PC has very decent cooling (Swiftech H240-X AIO CPU cooler, 3 140MM case intake fans, 3 case outtake fans, etc.) so I was hoping 4.6 GHz should be a breeze.

Unfortunately, overclocking my X5670 hasn't been a breeze. I had a lot of trouble at first, but after spending a few hours tweaking settings in the BIOS, I've managed to get something resembling an okay overclock, but I'm really not satisfied with my results so far and could definitely use some advice to get me on the right track.


(1.355 QPI, 1.9 PLL, IOH 1.25, Vcore set to 1.39 in BIOS)

So, this overclock runs hot in Prime95 within a couple minutes, so it's not what I consider stable. For games and normal use, it's satisfactory, but I feel like I'm not really in the ballpark of what's average for this chip. One thing I'm struggling to figure out is how to get my 24 multiplier. I can turn it on in the BIOS and set my multi to 24, and it will POST showing that multi, but once I get into Windows it drops from 24x to 22x in CPU-Z within a few seconds. It stays at 22x under load (on one or all cores), during games, etc. so I can't really get that 24 multiplier. I feel like if I could get that 24x multiplier consistently, I could be getting better clocks.

One thing I should mention is that I'm not confident about my thermal paste job. My backplate popped out a couple times when trying to mount the heatsink and I smeared the paste a bunch before actually get it on there (used just a pea-sized drop on the center of the CPU). That could be a factor in things running hot for me, but I want to make sure it's not my settings first.


----------



## cb750rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Hi guys. Just installed a system-pulled Xeon X5670 in my PC (GA-X58A-UD3R Rev1), replacing my i7 930. Considering I could get my i7 930 to 4.15 GHz stable, I was hoping I could get my Xeon X5670 to at least 4.6 GHz stable to make this a worthwhile upgrade. My PC has very decent cooling (Swiftech H240-X AIO CPU cooler, 3 140MM case intake fans, 3 case outtake fans, etc.) so I was hoping 4.6 GHz should be a breeze.
> 
> Unfortunately, overclocking my X5670 hasn't been a breeze. I had a lot of trouble at first, but after spending a few hours tweaking settings in the BIOS, I've managed to get something resembling an okay overclock, but I'm really not satisfied with my results so far and could definitely use some advice to get me on the right track.
> 
> 
> (1.355 QPI, 1.9 PLL, IOH 1.25, Vcore set to 1.39 in BIOS)
> 
> So, this overclock runs hot in Prime95 within a couple minutes, so it's not what I consider stable. For games and normal use, it's satisfactory, but I feel like I'm not really in the ballpark of what's average for this chip. One thing I'm struggling to figure out is how to get my 24 multiplier. I can turn it on in the BIOS and set my multi to 24, and it will POST showing that multi, but once I get into Windows it drops from 24x to 22x in CPU-Z within a few seconds. It stays at 22x under load (on one or all cores), during games, etc. so I can't really get that 24 multiplier. I feel like if I could get that 24x multiplier consistently, I could be getting better clocks.
> 
> One thing I should mention is that I'm not confident about my thermal paste job. My back-plate popped out a couple times when trying to mount the heatsink and I smeared the paste a bunch before actually get it on there (used just a pea-sized drop on the center of the CPU). That could be a factor in things running hot for me, but I want to make sure it's not my settings first.


You wont get all cores running on the x24 multi these chips don't work like that unfortunately. x24 will only be on 1xcore - not sure what all cores wil be for you my x5660 is x23 on all cores.

It also depends whether you have different c-states enabled and what feasture settings you have.

Click my profile name and have a look at my previous posts will give you an idea bios settings wise of what I get on my ex58-ud3r.

Also are you running constant voltage? Or offset voltage....? This made a big difference to my temps.

*EDIT*

My Bios shots here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/2880_20#post_23504967

I think what you have is a perfectly respectable overclock.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't know if it's a motherboard thing or what, but I don't have a problem getting my X5670 to use the 24x multiplier.


----------



## cb750rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't know if it's a motherboard thing or what, but I don't have a problem getting my X5670 to use the 24x multiplier.


Could be Chess. I found RealtempGT to be useful to see what my multi's were doing in different scenarios. Use the i7turbogt.exe in the realtempgt folder to get a readout on them.

All cores in cinibench give x23multi for me


Then 1 core gives the x24 multi:


----------



## chessmyantidrug

RealTemp has an option in settings that disables turbo. If you open RealTemp with that option enabled, you will disable turbo. You can either turn it off in RealTemp or edit the .ini file. If you do it the first way, you have to restart your computer to get the turbo multiplier back. This specific issue bugged me for the better part of an hour one night.


----------



## cb750rob

LOL well Thanks for the heads up I'm sure folks will find it useful.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> RealTemp has an option in settings that disables turbo. If you open RealTemp with that option enabled, you will disable turbo. You can either turn it off in RealTemp or edit the .ini file. If you do it the first way, you have to restart your computer to get the turbo multiplier back. This specific issue bugged me for the better part of an hour one night.


Well, considering that RealTemp runs at start for me and the option to disable turbo is checked...you probably hit the nail on the head.









That's a really annoying "feature".









This opens up more options for me if this was my problem all along. I'll report back later.


----------



## t1337dude

Turns out Realtemp was definitely the one jacking down my turbo. Now I'm working with 4.53 GHz using the 24 multiplier. I'm pretty close to my goal...could probably still use some fine tuning though. I don't really care if it only applies to one core or not - most games still primarily focus on one or two cores these days anyways.

What I'm currently confused about is the temperature variation on the cores. At times, my hottest core is 11 degrees hotter than my coldest core. Does that mean anything? Am I supposed to be alarmed if only one core gets above 80 degrees during Prime95 testing? I hope it has nothing to do with my thermal paste job.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cb750rob*
> 
> You wont get all cores running on the x24 multi these chips don't work like that unfortunately. x24 will only be on 1xcore - not sure what all cores wil be for you my x5660 is x23 on all cores.
> 
> It also depends whether you have different c-states enabled and what feasture settings you have.
> 
> Click my profile name and have a look at my previous posts will give you an idea bios settings wise of what I get on my ex58-ud3r.
> 
> Also are you running constant voltage? Or offset voltage....? This made a big difference to my temps.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> My Bios shots here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/2880_20#post_23504967
> 
> I think what you have is a perfectly respectable overclock.


I don't necessarily know what you mean by offset voltage. I can't turn on dynamic voltage, if that's what you mean. It's grayed out for me. I have Vdroop on level 2 though.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

On the X5670, 24x is the turbo multiplier for all six cores. It's 25x for one or two cores. The only way to access that is setting your CPU ratio to auto and having turbo enabled in your BIOS. I don't know if SpeedStep and C-states are required for that but I always see people suggest turning those on for letting your computer decide when to run the turbo multiplier.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> On the X5670, 24x is the turbo multiplier for all six cores. It's 25x for one or two cores. The only way to access that is setting your CPU ratio to auto and having turbo enabled in your BIOS. I don't know if SpeedStep and C-states are required for that but I always see people suggest turning those on for letting your computer decide when to run the turbo multiplier.


You need it on Auto to turn up to 25x? Would that make make an OC unstable if I let it jump up to 25x without changing any other settings? Seems like it might not be worth worrying about.

EDIT: I checked CPU-Z and I see it constantly hopping to 25x, putting me at 4.725 GHz as I type this. I just have Turbo set to "On". I think all my c-states are on too, so I feel like my Turbo should be down instead of up right now.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> You need it on Auto to turn up to 25x? Would that make make an OC unstable if I let it jump up to 25x without changing any other settings? Seems like it might not be worth worrying about.


I don't know. There's a chance it could make those one or two cores unstable. I personally didn't think it was worth researching. I prefer to have my cores at a consistent clock speed. I should probably enable power saving features because of global warming and other stuff like that.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't know. There's a chance it could make those one or two cores unstable. I personally didn't think it was worth researching. I prefer to have my cores at a consistent clock speed. I should probably enable power saving features because of global warming and other stuff like that.


I checked CPU-Z and I see it constantly hopping to 25x, putting me at 4.725 GHz as I type this. I just have Turbo set to "On". I think all my c-states are on too, so I feel like my Turbo should be down instead of up right now. So if CPU-Z is accurate, I guess it doesn't really effect the stability of anything.


----------



## cb750rob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Turns out Realtemp was definitely the one jacking down my turbo. Now I'm working with 4.53 GHz using the 24 multiplier. I'm pretty close to my goal...could probably still use some fine tuning though. I don't really care if it only applies to one core or not - most games still primarily focus on one or two cores these days anyways.
> 
> What I'm currently confused about is the temperature variation on the cores. At times, my hottest core is 11 degrees hotter than my coldest core. Does that mean anything? Am I supposed to be alarmed if only one core gets above 80 degrees during Prime95 testing? I hope it has nothing to do with my thermal paste job.
> I don't necessarily know what you mean by offset voltage. I can't turn on dynamic voltage, if that's what you mean. It's grayed out for me. I have Vdroop on level 2 though.


IIRC changing the cpu vcore setting to [NORMAL] enables the the dynamic vcore underneath. It can be both positive and negative values so have a good look through the options. I went with adding the +vcore value to the cpu vcore setting to shoot for what cpuz was saying I was getting under load

ie: 1.2v + 0.0875 = 1.2875 ish I also had llc enabled



*EDIT*

Turning off c3/c6/c7 state support still allowed voltage to be dynamic but killed off the top multi for me X24 so you can have all your cores at the lower multi without risking voltage and instabilty spikes for the sake of one core turbo ing higher

Hope that helps


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cb750rob*
> 
> Turning off c3/c6/c7 state support still allowed voltage to be dynamic but killed off the top multi for me X24 so you can have all your cores at the lower multi without risking voltage and instabilty spikes for the sake of one core turbo ing higher
> 
> Hope that helps


That helped a lot, in fact. Using this method instead, I'm getting much better temperatures than I was using the vcore method. What's weird those is if I turn on the c3/c6/c7 state support (and other power saving features), and enable my 25th multiplier, my processor starts exhibiting some wicked coil whine. I'm not sure what the deal is with that.

EDIT: So at this point I'm either looking at about 4.6 GHz with 24x, with c-states disabled, or 4.53 GHz which boosts up to 4.73 GHz. I'm thinking perhaps I should stick with the latter? Is it bad to have my c-states disabled?

One things for sure - games feel a bit zippier with this processor than they did on my i7 930. For now I'm going to stick with regular v-core boosting because not being able to use the c-states without coil whine is annoying me.

Edit2: Seems like the 25x multi brings me some instability so in the end the c-states don't matter that much. Now I just need to decide what I want to utilize.


----------



## greywarden

New case and H105 for the main rig means I can finally get this project underway with an H60, not exactly ideal, but it's better than nothing!


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Awesome keyboards, I picked up the K95 RGB with Cherry Reds about a month ago, I have a lightning pattern in white/light blue that flashes across it in random patterns. Very cool boards.
> 
> If I was going to pick up another I think I mightve gone with the K70 instead, I don't really think I actually will make much use of the macro buttoms on the left side and it adds about another 3-4 inches to the left of the keyboard. Me being left handed and having my mouse pad on that side too I had to make some compromises due to the extra off set.
> 
> Edit: I chose reds because of easy to use, if I ever pick up Warcraft again, I game a lot and don't want finger fatigue from spamming 1 and 2, 100 times per minute.


i actually just ordered a k95 rgb as well lol, got coupons and discounts that i couldn't pass up, end up getting the k95 from newegg for 150 bucks.

however now i'm having huge buyer's remorse, i just start following the 16.8 million color thread here on ocn and turns out the chroma is miles better in terms of lighting which is one of the reason why i bought the k95, with macro being the other. however i can't deal with spending that much money and be stuck with razer's plastic design. if corsair releases a v2 k95 with a light panel like the chroma im gonna be pissed


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i actually just ordered a k95 rgb as well lol, got coupons and discounts that i couldn't pass up, end up getting the k95 from newegg for 150 bucks.
> 
> however now i'm having huge buyer's remorse, i just start following the 16.8 million color thread here on ocn and turns out the chroma is miles better in terms of lighting which is one of the reason why i bought the k95, with macro being the other. however i can't deal with spending that much money and be stuck with razer's plastic design. if corsair releases a v2 k95 with a light panel like the chroma im gonna be pissed


I've had mine for a couple months, I liked the depth of the program and the brushed aluminum. I took a look at both and it just seemed like better build quality and I got a nice deal on mine too. To be honest I have an extremely mild color scheme so hopefully mine last for a long time. I haven't had any qualms with it. I have the lightening for mine and absolutely love it. Goes good with my case, which sits on the desk next to me which is full of blue LEDs. But yeah.... not sure I needed the 95 over the 70. I have yet to set up a single macro. Maybe when I get everything else done or pick up a new MMO... possibility of picking up a new MMO game is the reason I went ahead and chose the 95 over 70.
http://gaming.corsair.com/en-us/rgbshare/lighting-shockwave-d1aa


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I've had mine for a couple months, I liked the depth of the program and the brushed aluminum. I took a look at both and it just seemed like better build quality and I got a nice deal on mine too. To be honest I have an extremely mild color scheme so hopefully mine last for a long time. I haven't had any qualms with it. I have the lightening for mine and absolutely love it. Goes good with my case, which sits on the desk next to me which is full of blue LEDs. But yeah.... not sure I needed the 95 over the 70. I have yet to set up a single macro. Maybe when I get everything else done or pick up a new MMO... possibility of picking up a new MMO game is the reason I went ahead and chose the 95 over 70.
> http://gaming.corsair.com/en-us/rgbshare/lighting-shockwave-d1aa


reason i picked a k95 over k70 rgb was basically the price, it was literally the same price lol, so i might a well pick the k95 since it has added macros.

i did a bit more research, not sure how true this is but, because of the way the led works on corsair rgb, it will last a lot longer due to no electrical discharge, while the chroma doesn't have that luxury. hopefully this is enough to negate the huge color loss on the corsair rgb.


----------



## FlawleZ

Just scratching the surface with my X5675 ;-D

http://valid.x86.fr/hm6jy0


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Just scratching the surface with my X5675 ;-D
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hm6jy0


Nah it's more like digging a hole at this point. It's only going downhill from that point.


----------



## OCmember

Anyone running a custom loop with their 6 core chips?

I'm tossing around these parts:

MCR 320 Drive Rev3 Link

Apogee Drive II Link

I thought they'd be a perfect combo. Less clutter, redundant pumps, variable pump speeds to cut down on vibration and noise, but people aren't saying too much about it and if they do I'm hearing negative comments. ?







?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Nah it's more like digging a hole at this point. It's only going downhill from that point.


LoL you're prob right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Anyone running a custom loop with their 6 core chips?


I'm on an H100i GTX which works well enough for me.


----------



## YBS1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Anyone running a custom loop with their 6 core chips?
> 
> I'm tossing around these parts:
> 
> MCR 320 Drive Rev3 Link
> 
> Apogee Drive II Link
> 
> I thought they'd be a perfect combo. Less clutter, redundant pumps, variable pump speeds to cut down on vibration and noise, but people aren't saying too much about it and if they do I'm hearing negative comments. ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


To expand upon my comment to you over on Anandtech, I don't like the idea of the waterblock being tied to a part that could easily fail and be difficult/impossible to fix. If you are set on pump redundancy, go with dual pump bay reservoir and a standard radiator.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YBS1*
> 
> To expand upon my comment to you over on Anandtech, I don't like the idea of the waterblock being tied to a part that could easily fail and be difficult/impossible to fix. If you are set on pump redundancy, go with dual pump bay reservoir and a standard radiator.


I kinda like that idea but I really want to cut down on the complexity of the loop. Plus it's best to have the res at the highest point of the loop and since i'll be installing it horizontally at the top of the 800D the MCR 320 Drive, or a Radiator with a Res combo is the best option. I'm also thinking if the motor makes to much noise even at 1300 RPM I can always unplug it and use the a pump somewhere else along the loop. Make sense?

Are there any other Pump and Block combos out there besides the Apogee Drive II ???


----------



## YBS1

I don't know of any other pump/block combos, there are some other radiator/pump combos available but all are considerably more expensive than the Swiftech that I've seen. About the reservoir being at the highest point, this is somewhat true. However if your flow rate is strong enough any air bubbles will work themselves out within about 24 hours. I don't really see any issue with the MCR drive radiator, from what I remember it uses a pretty standard pump that is easily replaceable should you need to, you could always add another pump along the loop as well if you'd like redundancy.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YBS1*
> 
> I don't know of any other pump/block combos, there are some other radiator/pump combos available but all are considerably more expensive than the Swiftech that I've seen. About the reservoir being at the highest point, this is somewhat true. However if your flow rate is strong enough any air bubbles will work themselves out within about 24 hours. I don't really see any issue with the MCR drive radiator, from what I remember it uses a pretty standard pump that is easily replaceable should you need to, you could always add another pump along the loop as well if you'd like redundancy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response. The more and more I look at parts and think out different combinations the more nuts I get about what parts to buy, lol









UPDATE:

considering new parts:

Swiftech MCR320 Drive Rev3

Heatkiller Rev 3.0

HK Hardware set - not sure if this is needed (help)

Any better? I would consider losing pump redundancy for a better CPU Block. I'm also curious if I need any other parts with the block. Reviews say to get the backplate?


----------



## spdaimon

Personally, I'm trying out Swiftech's H220X on my X5675. Results aren't quite what I expected. System's down ATM. Seems I corrupted the bootdrive fooling around with different OCs.









Does FrozenCPU still ship? They had a shutdown earlier this year, didn't know if they were back in operation.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Personally, I'm trying out Swiftech's H220X on my X5675. Results aren't quite what I expected. System's down ATM. Seems I corrupted the bootdrive fooling around with different OCs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does FrozenCPU still ship? They had a shutdown earlier this year, didn't know if they were back in operation.


I'm about to call them up and see if I can order the parts I listed. I'll report back in a few


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Personally, I'm trying out Swiftech's H220X on my X5675. Results aren't quite what I expected. System's down ATM. Seems I corrupted the bootdrive fooling around with different OCs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does FrozenCPU still ship? They had a shutdown earlier this year, didn't know if they were back in operation.


They posted on their Facebook page only 4 days ago about being open for business.


----------



## OCmember

Just completed an order over the phone. It was fairly easy. They are working on getting their web-line ordering back up.

It was like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7NRa2fH9kg


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I still have an order through them that I never canceled. It was a such a small amount it wasn't worth the hassle to try to cancel it. Maybe I could get them to ship it now?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I still have an order through them that I never canceled. It was a such a small amount it wasn't worth the hassle to try to cancel it. Maybe I could get them to ship it now?


i just got my tracking number with UPS from Frozen CPU


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Just sent an email to support with the order # and everything, hopefully it goes through. It's just some fan shrouds.


----------



## Stewart=B

Just bought a x5690 LOVE IT

Sitting a 4.42 ghz right now, might oc more later. What is safe voltage you guys use, im sitting at about 1.355.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stewart=B*
> 
> Just bought a x5690 LOVE IT
> 
> Sitting a 4.42 ghz right now, might oc more later. What is safe voltage you guys use, im sitting at about 1.355.


1.350 is the Intel Max Vcore allowance. I wouldn't push it. If you want a chip with a little more Vcore headroom and an unlocked multi get a W3690


----------



## Stewart=B

SO I cant really go any higher, bad chip i guess


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stewart=B*
> 
> SO I cant really go any higher, bad chip i guess


Up to 1.4v is fine with good cooling, I run my x5650 @ 1.3625v for 4.21GHz 24/7.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stewart=B*
> 
> Just bought a x5690 LOVE IT
> 
> Sitting a 4.42 ghz right now, might oc more later. What is safe voltage you guys use, im sitting at about 1.355.


I am thinking of buying 2 of these X5690s for my dual X5670s 2010 Mac Pro and put the X5670s in one of my dual sockets HP Proliant DL G6s or G7s, these X5690s just get better for me as price are getting slowly cheaper unlike the Crystal Pepsi which I saw a guy chug down a 20 something years old bottle he paid 80$ for on eBay


----------



## DunePilot

Finally getting some progress done, new desk and monitor set up came in. Here it is all thrown back together. Still running 4.3Ghz on the X5675 at 1.35v, temps under load low 60s ambient mid 20s to low 30s. Still waiting on the EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid to get here before I buy two more monitors for the 3+1 setup. Then it'll be getting everything the way I want it and arranged and then some cable management to hide all the cables that I can.








http://cdn.overclock.net/2/26/26a8838f_RigPano2.jpeg


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stewart=B*
> 
> SO I cant really go any higher, bad chip i guess


If you want the chip to last more than a few years you don't go much above what Intel recommends, but if you plan on replacing it a year later, I wouldn't worry about going to 1.4V or 1.45V.


----------



## wiretap

On watercooling, going into the 1.4 - 1.45V range isn't too hard on the chip. I ran a i7 920 at 1.42V for almost 7 years (from release date until a few weeks ago) before it started to degrade and got a dying core. My core temps never saw above 60C under prime95 testing for 24hr+.


----------



## Kana-Maru

^45nm. Bloomfields were straight dogs. These are a bit more sensitive and heat is more of a issue once the extra cores heat up.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I just had a really bizarre thing happen. I was playing a game, and all of a sudden none of my inputs were registering. I was stuck moving in one direction. I tried Ctrl Alt Del but nothing happened. After 30 seconds or so I could see my mouse arrow moving accross the screen, but it was as if it was receiving 1/100 the movements. The game was still running smooth around 100-120fps. Then after clicking a much of times I was getting this repetitive beep through my sound card. I ended up just hard powering my system off and it seems fine now.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I popped in the bloomfield I got off ebay today.
> 
> One thing that worked was keeping the multiplier at 20x and blk between stock and 170. It booted windows normally. However, touching the multiplier or voltage would give me the same problems as the 5650: rebooting, blank screen, etc.
> 
> Looks like I'll need a new motherboard. That, or wait for skylake next month


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Have you tried 195-197, I had a problem out of my board in the 170s and I have a UD5. I can try to post some screenies or a video of my OC in a day or two, its a conservative 4.3Ghz OC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I would appreciate that, thanks!
> My original oc was in that region of 200+. And like I stated in my previous posts, it suddenly just did not work anymore. I will have to try again with a little more detail.


Sorry it took 6 days. Heres a video of mine at 4.3Ghz, more conservative than some but its solid. Can do video rendering, 5 hour sprees of gaming without crashing, about what I wanted and to try and stay around 1.35v and low temps.


----------



## Hazardz

I had my X5675 at 23 x 160, 1.2875v with Turbo on auto so it was always running at 25 x 160 by itself. I decided to push it to 165 and it wouldn't boot. So, I tried to get it back to 160 and it won't work. Even at 1.29v it won't go over 155 now. Not sure why. It's on an EX58-UD3R v1.0.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> I had my X5675 at 23 x 160, 1.2875v with Turbo on auto so it was always running at 25 x 160 by itself. I decided to push it to 165 and it wouldn't boot. So, I tried to get it back to 160 and it won't work. Even at 1.29v it won't go over 155 now. Not sure why. It's on an EX58-UD3R v1.0.


Clear your CMOS, you might be hitting BCLK holes in that board maybe..


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Clear your CMOS, you might be hitting BCLK holes in that board maybe..


Yeah, I was sitting at work thinking that would be the next step. Too bad this mobo doesn't have an external button for BIOS reset.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> Yeah, I was sitting at work thinking that would be the next step. Too bad this mobo doesn't have an external button for BIOS reset.


Well theres always making one, by soldering wires to the battery contacts, and then moving the battery to a more accessible place so you can easily reset the board.

I have that same board as my backup, so I am interested in seeing what you can accomplish with it.


----------



## kckyle

you guys need to get this...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00V01C6M8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00




no more skylake for me


----------



## Kana-Maru

So you are going to keep them for RAID 0? Whew GPU money right there in my case.

Same here:

http://s26.postimg.org/6k0wp89ih/AS_SSD_Upload.jpg

http://s26.postimg.org/iaeu6m2ax/ATTO_Upload.jpg

Samsung 850 EVO
http://s26.postimg.org/ce74dziuh/Upload.jpg


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> So you are going to keep them for RAID 0? Whew GPU money right there in my case.
> 
> Same here:
> 
> http://s26.postimg.org/6k0wp89ih/AS_SSD_Upload.jpg
> 
> http://s26.postimg.org/iaeu6m2ax/ATTO_Upload.jpg
> 
> Samsung 850 EVO
> http://s26.postimg.org/ce74dziuh/Upload.jpg


yeah this speed is too addicting. i'm loading witcher 3 in like 3 seconds now. skyrim well under 3 seconds from menu to game, plus i got mine from amazon warehouse on prime day so its more like 200 bucks per ssd









not to mention window boots before the 4 color gets together to form that window lol


----------



## BaldMan

Hey there, just installed my X5680 into my UD7 Rev 1.0

Can someone please help me out with if the following is still correct ?

"Most of people don't recommend go beyond on vCore beyond 1.45v and on QPI beyond 1.35Here are settings which you shouldn't exceed :
vCore: 1.45v
CPU PLL: 1.9v
QPI/UCLK/Vtt: 1.35v
vDDR: 1.65v (Possibly QPI+0.5v)
IOH/ICH: 1.25v
PCI-E: 1.51"

I am under water.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> yeah this speed is too addicting. i'm loading witcher 3 in like 3 seconds now. skyrim well under 3 seconds from menu to game, plus i got mine from amazon warehouse on prime day so its more like 200 bucks per ssd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not to mention window boots before the 4 color gets together to form that window lol


Still that's a lot of money for basic speed and loading games. Just for gaming smh. I run a lot of high end programs and loading can take awhile [as well as writing] so speed is crucial for a lot of the things I do. I need to get a RAID backup. I guess I'll be putting that together, As far as RAID 0 using SSD and fast speeds, I have a few ideas to accomplishing that. It will be at a later date. Well maybe not that much later









Then again these SSDs are so fast I'll probably never use RAID 0 for them. Some single SSDs can get well over 2000 MB/s Read and 1200 MB/s Write. Plus I need TRIM. RAID 0 X58 leads to degraded performance.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Still that's a lot of money for basic speed and loading games. Just for gaming smh. I run a lot of high end programs and loading can take awhile [as well as writing] so speed is crucial for a lot of the things I do. I need to get a RAID backup. I guess I'll be putting that together, As far as RAID 0 using SSD and fast speeds, I have a few ideas to accomplishing that. It will be at a later date. Well maybe not that much later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again these SSDs are so fast I'll probably never use RAID 0 for them. Some single SSDs can get well over 2000 MB/s Read and 1200 MB/s Write. Plus I need TRIM. RAID 0 X58 leads to degraded performance.


btw you STILL haven't told me what other pcie ssd you were looking at, i had my eyes on the samsung sm951 but the random 4k did not impress me. however the sequential write and read is what i would get from raid 0 kingston.

and don't worry all that speed is not wasted on games lol, i now dump all my lightroom and photoshop workload onto the kingston, and wow what a difference, instant analyzing and auto adjust 30 pictures at once.


----------



## Kana-Maru

My biggest issue is that the 4K speeds never increase [even in RAID] and TRIM.


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Well theres always making one, by soldering wires to the battery contacts, and then moving the battery to a more accessible place so you can easily reset the board.
> 
> I have that same board as my backup, so I am interested in seeing what you can accomplish with it.


Unplugged, cleared CMOS and took out the battery and back in business! Put it back to 4.0GHz and... lost 1200 points in Firestike... Gonna have to tinker a bit.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> My biggest issue is that the 4K speeds never increase [even in RAID] and TRIM.


yeah i think thats as far as our x58 goes, if anymore speed for 4k you need one of them nvme uefi mobos, which basically spells haswell and skylake.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I'm keeping an eye on Skylake-E, but it's looking like Cannonlake [-E] for me at the moment. Even then that will depend on the performance. Hopefully AMD will step it up.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> yeah i think thats as far as our x58 goes, if anymore speed for 4k you need one of them nvme uefi mobos, which basically spells haswell and skylake.


Num Num Num


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> 
> Num Num Num


lol you been quoting me with that bench twice now, what are you trying to say?


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I'm keeping an eye on Skylake-E, but it's looking like Cannonlake [-E] for me at the moment. Even then that will depend on the performance. Hopefully AMD will step it up.


Didn't Intel announce recently that Cannonlake is delayed? I will assume it'll be another 3 years before we see Cannonlake-E which is fine by me.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> Didn't Intel announce recently that Cannonlake is delayed? I will assume it'll be another 3 years before we see Cannonlake-E which is fine by me.


Exactly. It'll give the new tech time to mature. So hopefully it won't cost a arm and a leg to upgrade the RAM, MB, CPU and so on. Mostly DDR4 and MBs.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> lol you been quoting me with that bench twice now, what are you trying to say?


That you can use also normal 100ish SSDs (CDN $, I live in Canada) I don't know how much they cost per 256Gb SSD in the US, but I paid like 400$ for 1Tb with taxes and shipping to get those numbers with 4 MX100 in raid 0 on the intel SATA ports and achieve kick ass performances








Well on Z97 and more recent platforms I must say









Now I just took a look on newegg Canada and 1 240Gb Kingston Predator PCIE SSD like you have runs for 300$ CDN + taxes and shipping , so 2 in raid 0 will be 600$ + taxes and shipping... roughly 700$ CDN which is a little less than double the amount I paid...


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> That you can use also normal 100ish SSDs (CDN $, I live in Canada) I don't know how much they cost per 256Gb SSD in the US, but I paid like 400$ for 1Tb with shipping and taxes to get those number with 4 MX100 in raid 0 on the intel SATA ports and achieve kick ass performances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well on Z97 and more recent platforms I must say


yeah but do you get trim?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> yeah but do you get trim?


With intel raid on Z97, yes I do...


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> That you can use also normal 100ish SSDs (CDN $, I live in Canada) I don't know how much they cost per 256Gb SSD in the US, but I paid like 400$ for 1Tb with taxes and shipping to get those numbers with 4 MX100 in raid 0 on the intel SATA ports and achieve kick ass performances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well on Z97 and more recent platforms I must say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just took a look on newegg Canada and 1 240Gb Kingston Predator PCIE SSD like you have runs for 300$ CDN + taxes and shipping , so 2 in raid 0 will be 600$ + taxes and shipping... roughly 700$ CDN which is a little less than double the amount I paid...


You guys make me feel cheap. Actually I am! My last SDD was $20 off Craigslist! Lol


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> You guys make me feel cheap. Actually I am! My last SDD was $20 off Craigslist! Lol


If you are happy with your SSD I say its all good no?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> With intel raid on Z97, yes I do...


lol well i'm on a x58 sata 2, with 4x ssd raid 0 i still only get 1,000mb/s and no trim. so i think this pcie ssd is a better solution, my x99 on the other hand. i'm planning on getting intel 750 with its crazy 440k iops. even with 4x sata 3 ssd raid 0 can't match that.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> lol well i'm on a x58 sata 2, with 4x ssd raid 0 i still only get 1,000mb/s and no trim. so i think this pcie ssd is a better solution, my x99 on the other hand. i'm planning on getting intel 750 with its crazy 440k iops. even with 4x sata 3 ssd raid 0 can't match that.


440k IOPS is in read and is for the 1.2Tb version when you talk about writes you get to 290k IOPS so you get to nearly 60%, quite different... sure it's fast but when I'm going to get something that takes a PCIE port I'll make damn sure its going to be worth it. You really going to pay more than a grand on a SSD?


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> If you are happy with your SSD I say its all good no?


Sure. It was a dead Intel 520 480GB with 3 years of warranty left on it. The seller didn't RMA it because the first 3 letters of the serial number was rubbed off. My wife has a 520 so I matched the letters, spent $15 to ship back to Intel and got me a cheap quality SSD with warranty still remaining.

It was stupid good luck.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> 440k IOPS is in read and is for the 1.2Tb version when you talk about writes you get to 290k IOPS so you get to nearly 60%, quite different... sure it's fast but when I'm going to get something that takes a PCIE port I'll make damn sure its going to be worth it. You really going to pay more than a grand on a SSD?


hm thought the 440k was for the 400gb version, but nevertheless for 380 dollars that is some serious performance, as for pcie slot goes, i don't sli or crossfire and with having two hard being such a niche market losing a pcie slot is not really a big deal. while the 1.2tb being a grand now, it is still a niche market for that kind of technology, just like how the x25m used to be like 200 bucks for 80gb. but only a year later it literally felt to half of the price and so on wards


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Well theres always making one, by soldering wires to the battery contacts, and then moving the battery to a more accessible place so you can easily reset the board.
> 
> I have that same board as my backup, so I am interested in seeing what you can accomplish with it.


You don't even need to do that, just get an extra power switch and connect it to the clear CMOS jumper.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> Unplugged, cleared CMOS and took out the battery and back in business! Put it back to 4.0GHz and... lost 1200 points in Firestike... Gonna have to tinker a bit.


Try to bump your Vtt voltage. I find that the board will go into "slow mode". On my current Overclock, I dropped my voltage one tick , nothing else changed and my numbers went down. Put back to 1.312 and it went back to normal.


----------



## BaldMan

Well, Im pretty sure I am stable









1hr Linpac, and 1 hr standard OCCT tests.

http://valid.x86.fr/wmyng8

Could someone please add me ?

Vcore - 1.392v
VTT - 1.33v
Max load temps 65,63,55,53,64,67 deg cel.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldMan*
> 
> Well, Im pretty sure I am stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1hr Linpac, and 1 hr standard OCCT tests.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wmyng8
> 
> Could someone please add me ?
> 
> Vcore - 1.392v
> VTT - 1.33v
> Max load temps 65,63,55,53,64,67 deg cel.


Just out of interest, what can you get stable with HyperThreading enabled?
I have same mobo (UD7) and have my mind set on a similar CPU.


----------



## BaldMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Just out of interest, what can you get stable with HyperThreading enabled?
> I have same mobo (UD7) and have my mind set on a similar CPU.


No idea sorry, my pc is used for gaming only really, so HT is of no use to me., Ill have a look tomorrow, I have been testing this thing all day, and I'm spent.

I can say, that GTA 5 on 6 cores @4.6 is much smoother , and makes my GPU usage go up by around 10-15% (between 93-98%usage with adaptive V-sync on)

From reading this thread and a couple of others after purchasing the chip,I believe the x5675 would be just as good and cheaper. Most UD7's will do 200bclk, and to get past the 4.6g, I have to use 1.43 to boot at 4.8ghz, and couldnt even boot at 5ghz with 1.44.

The only reason I have the X5680, is at some stage in the future, I am looking to put this board in a chill box , for 24/7 sub 0deg gaming.

Then I am hoping to use the 25x multi then for 5ghz+ (I have since learned, I should have purchased a W something or rather, with an unlocked multi)


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldMan*
> 
> No idea sorry, my pc is used for gaming only really, so HT is of no use to me., Ill have a look tomorrow, I have been testing this thing all day, and I'm spent.
> 
> I can say, that GTA 5 on 6 cores @4.6 is much smoother , and makes my GPU usage go up by around 10-15% (between 93-98%usage with adaptive V-sync on)
> 
> From reading this thread and a couple of others after purchasing the chip,I believe the x5675 would be just as good and cheaper. Most UD7's will do 200bclk, and to get past the 4.6g, I have to use 1.43 to boot at 4.8ghz, and couldnt even boot at 5ghz with 1.44.
> 
> The only reason I have the X5680, is at some stage in the future, I am looking to put this board in a chill box , for 24/7 sub 0deg gaming.
> 
> Then I am hoping to use the 25x multi then for 5ghz+ (I have since learned, I should have purchased a W something or rather, with an unlocked multi)


Are you running at 4.6Ghz 24/7? My X5675 seems stable at 4.6Ghz with 1.4v (haven't tested Prime more than an hour) but I didn't plan on keeping it there because of all talk of degradation. Do we know if temps are a factor in degradation or is it simply the voltage induced over time? On my H100i under prime highest I saw was 69C. What kind of temps are you seeing at 4.6Ghz?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> hm thought the 440k was for the 400gb version, but nevertheless for 380 dollars that is some serious performance, as for pcie slot goes, i don't sli or crossfire and with having two hard being such a niche market losing a pcie slot is not really a big deal. while the 1.2tb being a grand now, it is still a niche market for that kind of technology, just like how the x25m used to be like 200 bucks for 80gb. but only a year later it literally felt to half of the price and so on wards


Yeah I get what you are saying... I just don't use only GPUs in my computers... I always have the stupid idea to put an SAS controller and other hardware that require PCIe ports. basically when I look at my computers back end I might only have the PCI slot that is empty


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Sorry it took 6 days. Heres a video of mine at 4.3Ghz, more conservative than some but its solid. Can do video rendering, 5 hour sprees of gaming without crashing, about what I wanted and to try and stay around 1.35v and low temps.


Thanks so much DP. I will be spending time and going over my bios with yours.


----------



## BaldMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Are you running at 4.6Ghz 24/7? My X5675 seems stable at 4.6Ghz with 1.4v (haven't tested Prime more than an hour) but I didn't plan on keeping it there because of all talk of degradation. Do we know if temps are a factor in degradation or is it simply the voltage induced over time? On my H100i under prime highest I saw was 69C. What kind of temps are you seeing at 4.6Ghz?


Yeah I am, but Im not going to say its the best idea if you do want the ship to last, If I burn this one, its well with this years pc budget to splurge on another (waiting for the next best -E version, though I wonder if there will be anything like X58 again, and its only in hindsight that the platform has become so good)

I ran my 920 for 5 years on 1.35v, it never missed a beat. and would have had it at 1.4v if the gains were there (4.4 wasnt stable at 1.4v, so ran 4.2 @ 1.3v).

My cooling is high end water, so I am not to phased about it even in summer.

Currently seeing if i can make the 25x multi useful. 4.625ghz @ 1.37v

EDIT - Ended up needing 1.382v to get 4.65ghz stable with the 25x multi. Temps were ok, but that voltage is still a little high for most to run 24/7.

Running 4.5Ghz with 3.06ghz uncore, 6.48ghz QPI, Ram @ 1800mhz 9-9-9-24 T2.

Vcore - 1.36v
vtt - 1.335v
Vram - 1.66


----------



## Knoxx29

Those X5675 chips seems to be amazing, unfortunately I won't have the pleasure to overclock mine


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldMan*
> 
> Yeah I am, but Im not going to say its the best idea if you do want the ship to last, If I burn this one, its well with this years pc budget to splurge on another (waiting for the next best -E version, though I wonder if there will be anything like X58 again, and its only in hindsight that the platform has become so good)
> 
> I ran my 920 for 5 years on 1.35v, it never missed a beat. and would have had it at 1.4v if the gains were there (4.4 wasnt stable at 1.4v, so ran 4.2 @ 1.3v).
> 
> My cooling is high end water, so I am not to phased about it even in summer.
> 
> Currently seeing if i can make the 25x multi useful. 4.625ghz @ 1.37v
> 
> EDIT - Ended up needing 1.382v to get 4.65ghz stable with the 25x multi. Temps were ok, but that voltage is still a little high for most to run 24/7.
> 
> Running 4.5Ghz with 3.06ghz uncore, 6.48ghz QPI, Ram @ 1800mhz 9-9-9-24 T2.
> 
> Vcore - 1.36v
> vtt - 1.335v
> Vram - 1.66


the current x99 is going through something like this, they are originally destined with haswell-e but they will also work with the 14nm broadwell-e. however intel has since locked down overclocking on xeon chips.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I thought some of the E5's were going to be unlocked, like the E5-1650 v3.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I thought some of the E5's were going to be unlocked, like the E5-1650 v3.


has it? if that is true than i guess we'll find out in 4-5 years when xeon prices are low like the x5650 lol


----------



## xxpenguinxx

From what I can find the E5 1650 and 1660 Xeons are unlocked. Of course these are for the X79 platform, which means no need to get new RAM







Might make a good upgrade.

E5 1650:
http://hwbot.org/submission/2529626_geza60_hwbot_prime_xeon_e5_1650_6042.74_pps

E5 1650 V3:
https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/2ywtko/intel_e51650v3_overclockingyes_unlocked_xeon/

E5 1660:
http://hwbot.org/submission/2732129_moparman_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5_1660_5009.57_mhz

E5 1660 V2:
http://hwbot.org/submission/2500363_steponz_cinebench___r11.5_xeon_e5_1660_v2_18.21_points


----------



## kckyle

ah i thought you meant x99.

yeah i'm not very informed about x79 since x99 came out, i mainly build x99 due to moving out of my parents and i doubt my new place is big enough to house this 800D. plus nvme is a nice plus.


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> From what I can find the E5 1650 and 1660 Xeons are unlocked. Of course these are for the X79 platform, which means no need to get new RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might make a good upgrade.
> 
> E5 1650:
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2529626_geza60_hwbot_prime_xeon_e5_1650_6042.74_pps
> 
> E5 1650 V3:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/2ywtko/intel_e51650v3_overclockingyes_unlocked_xeon/
> 
> E5 1660:
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2732129_moparman_cpu_frequency_xeon_e5_1660_5009.57_mhz
> 
> E5 1660 V2:
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2500363_steponz_cinebench___r11.5_xeon_e5_1660_v2_18.21_points


You mean there might actually be a reason to buy the EVGA SR-X? Those who bought one years ago can now spend more money so they can do what their board was designed for.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> From what I can find the E5 1650 and 1660 Xeons are unlocked. Of course these are for the X79 platform, which means no need to get new RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might make a good upgrade.
> 
> E5 1650:
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2529626_geza60_hwbot_prime_xeon_e5_1650_6042.74_pps


Hmmm.......I scored 6588.03 pps @ 4.8Ghz + DDR3-1600Mhz


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> You mean there might actually be a reason to buy the EVGA SR-X? Those who bought one years ago can now spend more money so they can do what their board was designed for.


The E5-1650 V3 and E5 1660 V2 are uniprocessor cpus and two of them will not work right in a dual processor board.
I did read in a thread over at the H forum that all Xeon uniprocessors are unlocked. I am not 100% sure if that is true or not.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> The E5-1650 V3 and E5 1660 V2 are uniprocessor cpus and two of them will not work right in a dual processor board.
> I did read in a thread over at the H forum that all Xeon uniprocessors are unlocked. I am not 100% sure if that is true or not.


You are right about the E5-1XXX series, they are uni-processor only and will not work in dual cpu configuration

The V2 are unlocked yes. Not sure about the V3 as I have seen places with people saying yes and others saying no. I know the V2 E5 Uniprocessor are unlocked yes.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Hmmm.......I scored 6588.03 pps @ 4.8Ghz + DDR3-1600Mhz


Strange. On Passmark they score about 30% higher comparing stock to stock:

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Xeon+E5-1650+v3+%40+3.50GHz&id=2389
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Xeon+X5690+%40+3.47GHz&id=1314


----------



## Kana-Maru

It could have have been that specific test.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> You are right about the E5-1XXX series, they are uni-processor only and will not work in dual cpu configuration
> 
> The V2 are unlocked yes. Not sure about the V3 as I have seen places with people saying yes and others saying no. I know the V2 E5 Uniprocessor are unlocked yes.


I was looking recently at the V2s, didn't realize they were unlocked. I think it was an E5-2630 or 2650 that I was looking at. I didn't know that they had 10 physical cores on a die now, I've seen ones with 8..crazy crunching power. Price is crazy too..at least for me. Bad enough I am mucking about with this 4930k. Sometimes think about selling all my rigs and have one super rig. Don't think I'd have as much fun.







But I had the same thought as kckyle...in 5 years, the E5 will be in our price ranges, and that's when I'll start owning one, probably a few, if my current predicament is any indication. I got a love-hate relationship with crunching.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I was looking recently at the V2s, didn't realize they were unlocked. I think it was an E5-2630 or 2650 that I was looking at. I didn't know that they had 10 physical cores on a die now, I've seen ones with 8..crazy crunching power. Price is crazy too..at least for me. Bad enough I am mucking about with this 4930k. Sometimes think about selling all my rigs and have one super rig. Don't think I'd have as much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I had the same thought as kckyle...in 5 years, the E5 will be in our price ranges, and that's when I'll start owning one, probably a few, if my current predicament is any indication. I got a love-hate relationship with crunching.


Only the E5-1XXX v2 (Uniprocessor) versions are unlocked... sorry about that. It kinda sucks but its the sad part of it.


----------



## EvilMonk

If the E5-16XXv3 are unlocked as well these Xeons :

E5-1660 v3 8 cores 3.0 GHz 20 MB L3 140 W 4 × DDR4-2133
E5-1680 v3 8 cores 3.2 GHz 20 MB L3 140 W 4 × DDR4-2133
E5-1681 v3 10 cores 2.9 GHz 25 MB L3 135 W 4 × DDR4-2133
E5-1686 v3 12 cores 2.6 GHz 30 MB L3 135 W 4 × DDR4-2133
E5-1691 v3 14 cores 2.5 GHz 35 MB L3 135 W 4 × DDR4-2133

Are going to seriously kick ass...


----------



## EvilMonk

I have this one in my 2013 Mac Pro but can't test overclocking and don't have an LGA 2011 platform. Well even if I had one, I probably wouldn't take a chance with it's price...
Xeon E5-1680v2 8 Cores 3.0 GHz 25 MB L3 130W 4x DDR3 1866


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Now if only games would take advantage of more than 4 cores.


----------



## spdaimon

Ironically I was going to say, wish Minecraft was one of those, especially on the server. I run a small private server for a bunch of friends (all 4 of us).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Only the E5-1XXX v2 (Uniprocessor) versions are unlocked... sorry about that. It kinda sucks but its the sad part of it.


Oops. missed that part. Those parts aren't terribly pricey, but as you said don't want to take a chance at those prices right now. I suppose you could always resell it if it didn't work, but I don't want to bother.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Now if only games would take advantage of more than 4 cores.


Hopefully, DX12 will improve that. More I see about it, it sounds like the best thing since sliced bread.







Ironically I was going to comment yea, like Minecraft and Minecraft server...but see you run a server. I have a small private server, runs like a dog sometimes with too much going on in the world running on a single core. More of Mojang's programming or Java programming flaw for lack of better words. I used to think the more cores, the OS would spread the work out, but that isn't true.


----------



## DunePilot

Gosh, I have to file some of this info away for the future LOL. Like you said... hopefully DX12 is a game changer for multi-core performance in gaming. Check this link, specifically the comment section down below, looks like someone has already tested this, apparently if you can believe a stranger on the internet that 14 core is unlocked and he has it overclocked to 3.8Ghz.

http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/28/Intel_Core_i7_Extreme_Edition_i7-5960X_vs_Intel_Xeon_E5-1691_v3.html


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Gosh, I have to file some of this info away for the future LOL. Like you said... hopefully DX12 is a game changer for multi-core performance in gaming. Check this link, specifically the comment section down below, looks like someone has already tested this, apparently if you can believe a stranger on the internet that 14 core is unlocked and he has it overclocked to 3.8Ghz.
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/28/Intel_Core_i7_Extreme_Edition_i7-5960X_vs_Intel_Xeon_E5-1691_v3.html


I'd take that very carefully since it is the first case I hear of that and there does not seem to be any proofs to support his claims... I heard many times on the web that the V3 xeons are unlocked but heard also that they are not unlocked and have not seen any screenshot yet to support claims beside an ES CPU... so I would still be cautious. The only CPUs I have seen screenshots as proofs for now are Xeons E5 1XXXv2 CPUs which scare me a little bit to throw myself into investing into one of these chips.

Edit :

There is a 6 cores E5 1650v3 that is unlocked that I found here.


but the other ones I found are ES chips... for now I could only find a production 6 cores unlocked v3, the 8 cores I found are ES (engineering samples) chips.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> I'd take that very carefully since it is the first case I hear of that and there does not seem to be any proofs to support his claims... I heard many times on the web that the V3 xeons are unlocked but heard also that they are not unlocked and have not seen any screenshot yet to support claims beside an ES CPU... so I would still be cautious. The only CPUs I have seen screenshots as proofs for now are Xeons E5 1XXXv2 CPUs which scare me a little bit to throw myself into investing into one of these chips.


Yeah, I am sure there will be better info as they get cheaper... I searched out of curiosity and can't even find anywhere selling one, what does the 14 core go for new?


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Yeah, I am sure there will be better info as they get cheaper... I searched out of curiosity and can't even find anywhere selling one, what does the 14 core go for new?


It's OEM available only, which I find weird when this guy said he could get one. They are as rare as pope poo.
I'd say between 2.6-3k$ based on the price of the other similar intel chips available.

Edit.

They say they have it in pre order there.

https://www.sabrepc.com/intel-cm8064401575939-xeon-e5-1691-v3-2-5ghz-lga2011-14-core-server-cpu-tray.html

2165$ USD so ill take 10 to go!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Ironically I was going to say, wish Minecraft was one of those, especially on the server. I run a small private server for a bunch of friends (all 4 of us).
> 
> Oops. missed that part. Those parts aren't terribly pricey, but as you said don't want to take a chance at those prices right now. I suppose you could always resell it if it didn't work, but I don't want to bother.
> 
> Hopefully, DX12 will improve that. More I see about it, it sounds like the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically I was going to comment yea, like Minecraft and Minecraft server...but see you run a server. I have a small private server, runs like a dog sometimes with too much going on in the world running on a single core. More of Mojang's programming or Java programming flaw for lack of better words. I used to think the more cores, the OS would spread the work out, but that isn't true.


Server wise Minecraft runs pretty good once I installed it on the SSD. Currently I have one vanilla (1.7.2) and one FTB Infinity 1.8.2 (MC 1.7.10). I had some block lag issues on the Infinity server when I upgraded from infinity 1.6.2 to 1.8.2, but that seems to have gone away when Mystcraft finished doing it's thing. I don't have any redstone nuts so that's probably why it still runs good.

Client performance is good on vanilla, modded I can't really judge since most mods are not close to being final, although I hold over 120fps most of the time even with a bunch of machines running.


----------



## ericeod

I'm in the process of getting my x58/Xeon rig up and running. I plan to use it to run multiple virtual machines to practice with/learn about servers. Ive got the HP OEM X5679, eVGA X58 FTW3 (officially supports the Xeons) and an H100 to cool it.

I sold my 2011 setup at the end of last year and miss having a 6-core setup...


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Server wise Minecraft runs pretty good once I installed it on the SSD. Currently I have one vanilla (1.7.2) and one FTB Infinity 1.8.2 (MC 1.7.10). I had some block lag issues on the Infinity server when I upgraded from infinity 1.6.2 to 1.8.2, but that seems to have gone away when Mystcraft finished doing it's thing. I don't have any redstone nuts so that's probably why it still runs good.
> 
> Client performance is good on vanilla, modded I can't really judge since most mods are not close to being final, although I hold over 120fps most of the time even with a bunch of machines running.


Hmm... I may try moving it to an SSD as well then. I'm running FTB Direwolf20, and it runs okay for the most part. Just some slowdowns with too many machines running in the game. Funny that I run one, because I aren't very good at it. lol. Still a fun way to spend a few hours. One of my friends is a master, builds all sorts of stuff lickity-split and with a lot of detail. BTW I'm running it off a 3570K, tried to find something that would run low power with high single thread performance.


----------



## EvilMonk

Might be the only one running Minecraft on a PS4 here then







Well I use my PC for hello kitty island adventure


----------



## DunePilot

I've been playing so much torchlight 2 this week it isn't funny. Highly recommended for how cheap it is. Playing it modded with x10 gold and x2 xp. I have never actually played Minecraft....


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I've been playing so much torchlight 2 this week it isn't funny. Highly recommended for how cheap it is. Playing it modded with x10 gold and x2 xp. I have never actually played Minecraft....


Here I thought I was the only person on the planet who hasn't played Minecraft.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I was running one of the early Direwolf20 packs last year and went a bit nuts. I had tons of cables going everywhere. Eventually my house had so many cables that I was the only one who could even get playable fps







. The low fps was being caused by the energy cubes I had. I accidentally broke a cable to one of them and all of a sudden my base wasn't laggy. It only took a week for me to even notice the cable was unplugged because my AE system had so much energy storage that it didn't turn off. Once I found the problem I ripped out every cube and replaced them with a giant array of hardened energy cells.









One of my friends was in my base and OCD kicked in. He started ripping my floor and walls apart and redesigned them. When he was done it looked really nice.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I was running one of the early Direwolf20 packs last year and went a bit nuts. I had tons of cables going everywhere. Eventually my house had so many cables that I was the only one who could even get playable fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The low fps was being caused by the energy cubes I had. I accidentally broke a cable to one of them and all of a sudden my base wasn't laggy. It only took a week for me to even notice the cable was unplugged because my AE system had so much energy storage that it didn't turn off. Once I found the problem I ripped out every cube and replaced them with a giant array of hardened energy cells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends was in my base and OCD kicked in. He started ripping my floor and walls apart and redesigned them. When he was done it looked really nice.


Wow first time someone is talking about computer hardware and I'm feeling like a total doofus...







I can only relate to the part about all the cables in my ghetto fileserver with an SAS expander that has 6x SAS to 4xSATA breakaway cables and all the sata power cables going inside like a bunch of strapped spaghettis


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Wow first time someone is talking about computer hardware and I'm feeling like a total doofus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only relate to the part about all the cables in my ghetto fileserver with an SAS expander that has 6x SAS to 4xSATA breakaway cables and all the sata power cables going inside like a bunch of strapped spaghettis


Haha..nope he's talking about the game. There are energy conduits/cables that you can run if you mod it. It would really help to make the FTB run multithreaded.

I am looking forward to the Windows 10 release to put on one of my X58s. I tried the beta version when it first came out. I believe you have to reinstall when the RTM comes out, right? I haven't downloaded any new beta releases in months, so its probably best I wait. I'll probably try to see what my Firestrike rises to (or falls). I have a feeling the drivers will be a bit buggy still which is why I will avoid putting it on my main rig for a while.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Well, my computer room does kind of look like my minecraft house. There's boxes and parts everywhere with wires poking out here and there. I wish there was an IRL AE system.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Haha..nope he's talking about the game. There are energy conduits/cables that you can run if you mod it. It would really help to make the FTB run multithreaded.
> 
> I am looking forward to the Windows 10 release to put on one of my X58s. I tried the beta version when it first came out. I believe you have to reinstall when the RTM comes out, right? I haven't downloaded any new beta releases in months, so its probably best I wait. I'll probably try to see what my Firestrike rises to (or falls). I have a feeling the drivers will be a bit buggy still which is why I will avoid putting it on my main rig for a while.


Yup with windows its always like that, if you install a beta and want to install the final release you have to start from scratch


----------



## Kana-Maru

I want to use Windows 10, but Windows 7 has and is still so good to me. Shame on MS for not bringing Direct X 12 to Win 7








There are still so many Windows 7 64-bit gamers out there.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I want to use Windows 10, but Windows 7 has and is still so good to me. Shame on MS for not bringing Direct X 12 to Win 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are still so many Windows 7 64-bit gamers out there.


My feelings exactly.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I wonder if there will be a hack to load DX12 on Windows 7? Remember how you could rig DX10 into XP?


----------



## DunePilot

Im on 7 here, 8 was awful I couldn't get use to it on the laptop much less the gaming pc. I have 10 on a spare computer though and really like it. I will be swapping over soon as its available.


----------



## kckyle

win 7 already opens up like 4 seconds on this ssd. wonder how much faster win 10 gonna be


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> win 7 already opens up like 4 seconds on this ssd. wonder how much faster win 10 gonna be


I have 8 with classic shell on my Asus G750JZ with a Raid0 of MX100 512Gb and the thing boot in like 4-5 seconds, I wonder as well how fast windows 10 is going to be since windows update tell me I am entitled to a free Windows 10 upgrade since my notebook came preloaded with Windows 8.1 Pro.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Classic Shell is great. It's free, fast to install and you can easily configure it. I put it on my parents laptop.

For any of you stuck with 8.1 please use classic Shell to get a start menu


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I wonder if there will be a hack to load DX12 on Windows 7? Remember how you could rig DX10 into XP?


With so many people still using the platform I'm sure the coding community will work up something in a few months. AMD seems to benefit more from DX12 in test I read last year and this year.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> With so many people still using the platform I'm sure the coding community will work up something in a few months. AMD seems to benefit more from DX12 in test I read last year and this year.


How do you think it will do with our 12 threads?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> How do you think it will do with our 12 threads?


I personally think it will be amazing! I've seen what can happen with Quads + HT. I can only imagine that we will get more of the same boost. Coming from a Quad to a stock Hex [L5639, now X5660] single-handedly increased my frame times and frame rate in Crysis 3 to match 670 SLI running on a Hexa core+79. Prior to the upgrade the performance was pretty bad with my 1st gen Quad. it seems that AMD GPUs will shine more under DX12. Even the older GPUs are seeing 40% increases in a few test I've seen over the pass year. I think DX12 could also help AMD as well. If AMD can benefit from the GPU and CPU increases that DX12 brings then maybe more people who build mainly to game will go to a more affordable AMD solution.

I'm sure we will get some good developers that will include high end CPUs such as Hexa cores. I'm not so sure about 8 cores though. It seems like the performance in several benchmarks starts to fall off the map after you pass 6 cores. Now that Intel has a new and affordable Hexa core on the market [i7-5820K that's gimped to only 28 PCIe lanes







] more people are picking up Hexa cores on the newer platforms. I will state that I am tired of seeing benchmarks using the 5820K though. it's so gimped that it isn't funny. The frame rates are much lower than other higher end Hexa core CPUs that allow full access to the usual lanes [40]. Oh Intel gimping lanes since people don't want to spend nearly $550 - $600 dollars for your Extreme CPUs and another $300+ for the MB. Depending on the platform another $150 - $250+ for DDR4.


----------



## DunePilot

Kingpin got released today.... still happy with the hybrid I have coming... still on preorder from Amazon since June 8th though. If I catch a kingpin in stock the old hybrid might just have to get cancelled. I think either one would be an excellent choice.

http://www.evga.com/articles/00944/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-KINGPIN/


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Kingpin got released today.... still happy with the hybrid I have coming... still on preorder from Amazon since June 8th though. If I catch a kingpin in stock the old hybrid might just have to get cancelled. I think either one would be an excellent choice.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00944/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-KINGPIN/


What the heck! Hold up.....timeout.....wait a minute......foul.....delay of game......ejection! EVGA is charging extra for ASIC quality! Wow I've seen it all now. No more hitting the silicon lottery. You'll just pay more for it now. Charging upwards to 61% more the than the MSRP based on the ASIC quality. So hold on to the good quality cards, sell the lower bins for a premium and sell the higher bins for superior price. [?] I hope other companies don't follow suit. The 980 Ti's already clock fairly high from what I've read.
Quote:


> "Please note this ASIC Quality* DOES NOT guarantee any specific overclock performance, it is merely a guide. The higher the ASIC Quality, the higher the potential overclock performance and the rarer the GPU."


Except ASIC quality matters enough for EVGA to sell these GPUs higher than a 12GB Titan X.

I had my eye on the 980 Ti Hybrid. It's constantly out of stock and I've changed my mind over to the Fury X, which is also out of stock lol.


----------



## DunePilot

Awesome card but ridiculous right? I would just buy the cheapest... it even says... "The higher the ASIC quality, the rarer the GPU and the higher potential there is for a better overclock. Of course, this can vary and does not guarantee any specific overclock." so the $850 card might end up being a better OC than the $1050, lol. Gigabyte Windforce are high binned and still only $700ish. I have always been a bit of a Gigabyte fanboy but same goes for EVGA they make quality stuff... I would never buy the higher binned though. An extra $200 to "maybe have selectively" won the lotto, no thanks.

Thats why I still lean to the hybrid if the dang thang ever gets in stock. If the Kingpin becomes more common though I will go with it but only the cheapest bin.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Sorry it took 6 days. Heres a video of mine at 4.3Ghz, more conservative than some but its solid. Can do video rendering, 5 hour sprees of gaming without crashing, about what I wanted and to try and stay around 1.35v and low temps.


Want to thank you again DP for the video. I kept trying and trying... even with different cpus other than my 5650... it seems my motherboard is on it's last legs. It only posts stock values.

Looks like my X58 is replacing my parent's Athlon setup. On to X99... or Z170... can't decide.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> Want to thank you again DP for the video. I kept trying and trying... even with different cpus other than my 5650... it seems my motherboard is on it's last legs. It only posts stock values.
> 
> Looks like my X58 is replacing my parent's Athlon setup. On to X99... or Z170... can't decide.


No problem, what is it doing? Just failing to POST under any situation? Nevermind, reread, it POST stock but nothing else.... hmm. Can you try the above clock but with like... 20 or 21 multiplier for 3.9 or 4.1 and see what it does? Try 1.375 on Vcore and 1.355 on Vtt also and see what you get. Best of luck buddy. Try leaving QPI and Uncore on Auto too instead of the fixed x36 and x17 I have and I'm sure you know this but you don't have to copy the ram settings I am using either, thats just what I'm running mine at.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> No problem, what is it doing? Just failing to POST under any situation? Nevermind, reread, it POST stock but nothing else.... hmm. Can you try the above clock but with like... 20 or 21 multiplier for 3.9 or 4.1 and see what it does? Try 1.375 on Vcore and 1.355 on Vtt also and see what you get. Best of luck buddy.


I've tried all possible multipliers and bclks, Literally 20-30 combinations. Also attempted various vcores and vtt. It's been like this for 2-3 weeks now, I'm getting quite exhausted.

I'm just happy the Xeon will live on for my parents, it will be a huge upgrade for them.

I recently updated my ipad and iphone to ios 8.4. I tried one on their AMD cpu, and one on my X58. I compared the "extracting software" portion, the part after downloading the ios software. The AMD took 14 minutes to "extract", whereas my X58 took a minute and 30 seconds.

They will be happy for sure, hehe.

Thanks again.


----------



## DunePilot

Lol indeed, my parents are still on like an Athlon II or something lol, I ran Cinebench on there for giggles and it scored like 120 LOL. Been trying to talk them into an upgrade but can't get them to do it. Believe it or not for just normal old person usage that thing screams with Windows 10.

Edit: Given all they do hardly is surf the net and check email etc.... so I guess they don't need a whole lot more if its getting the job done.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Lol indeed, my parents are still on like an Athlon II or something lol, I ran Cinebench on there for giggles and it scored like 120 LOL. Been trying to talk them into an upgrade but can't get them to do it. Believe it or not for just normal old person usage that thing screams with Windows 10.
> 
> Edit: Given all they do hardly is surf the net and check email etc.... so I guess they don't need a whole lot more if its getting the job done.


Lol AMD the perfect solution for the parents. Had my folks on an x3 phenom "1" for the longest time.

Now they have a 4ghz 771 xeon, gotta love that mod.


----------



## FlawleZ

My parents were on an old 4800+ forever until about 2 years ago I moved them to an AMD A8 5500 which has been perfect for just Office apps and Internet usage.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Lol indeed, my parents are still on like an Athlon II or something lol, I ran Cinebench on there for giggles and it scored like 120 LOL. Been trying to talk them into an upgrade but can't get them to do it. Believe it or not for just normal old person usage that thing screams with Windows 10.
> 
> Edit: Given all they do hardly is surf the net and check email etc.... so I guess they don't need a whole lot more if its getting the job done.


Ya, my parents do run of the mill basic essential things on their PC. I do see them cruising some websites and news sites... it is just god-awfully slow. It annoys me more than them I think


----------



## Some Random Guy

Alright, done with the stability testing. 4.4 Ghz stable at 1.35V validation linkhere . I dropped back to stock because of an issue when I accidentally restarted the computer mid-update prior to getting the X5675 and am re-installing Windows now. Once I'm done I'll get to work on the GPU and hook this thing up to my TV for my wife to try some games on (Skyrim, Torchlight 2, Civilization V). I've been very pleased that my H90 could keep up with this for so long. Some custom water and I bet this thing could hit 5 Ghz easy. Only required one bump of the QPI to hit 200 baseclock at 1.195V, but the lower uncore requirements helped. I might push the uncore to get my DDR3 running at 2000 later. Only issue is the board seems to take a few attempts to do a cold start. Did it with my i7920 too though, so I'm not too worried.


----------



## Talo

Hey,

So I finally purchased a new case, ram, video card, and CPU cooler (those being a Phanteks Luxe, 16 gb of PNY 1866, gigabyte g1 gtx 970, and phanteks PH-TC12DX).

I was considering sticking with my i7 920 since with my new CPU cooler I should be able to OC towards 4 ghz stable, and my CPU is not currently throttling me - but it is just more fun to upgrade everything at once.

Prices on the Xeons are so great too it is hard to pass up. Only thing I'm having a rough time deciding is which one to get.

There are some posts in this thread that indicate a x5650 actually overclocks better than a x5660 or x5670 - something about setting the bclk too high and with a high multiplier in the 5670 means that it goes too high and becomes unstable - I'm not really too sure.

Wanted to get some opinions on which actually is the one to go for. I'm on an Asus P6T Deluxe v2 and from the membership post at the beginning of the page it looks like most people with that motherboard are using the 5660.

From looking around eBay and sticking to buyers that have many server CPUs for sale (allegedly better since they pull working chips rather than a single 1 time seller), it looks like I can get a 5650 for about ~$75 - down to $50 with a seller that doesn't have tons of CPU sales. There is one x5667 listed for $50, though I hadn't heard that chip previously mentioned. The 5670 is available for $85.

So between the 5650 and 5670 there is only a $10 difference, which seems to indicate the 5670 is the way to go. Only consideration is if actually the 5650 does OC better for whatever reasons.

Any recommendations on what I should get - or does the x5667 end up being the best at only $50?

Thanks,!


----------



## chessmyantidrug

An X5650 can technically overclock "better" because it starts out with a lower frequency so an overclock to 4.0 GHz is roughly a 50% overclock while for an X5675 it would only be roughly a 30.7% overclock. The disadvantage with an X5650 is fewer multipliers so you're relying heavily on pushing your base clock for a high overclock. If all you want is 4.0 GHz, there's not really a reason to get anything other than an X5650.

The X5667 is a quad core processor. It comes with a 23x multiplier and 25x turbo multiplier on all cores, 26x on two cores. You would see a slight performance boost from an increase in on-die cache, but I don't know how much of a difference that would make since I don't have any experience with it. I would probably just get a hexacore instead.

Given the prices, I would get an X5670. If you can find an X5675 for under $100, I would probably grab one of those. More multipliers is never a bad thing.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> An X5650 can technically overclock "better" because it starts out with a lower frequency so an overclock to 4.0 GHz is roughly a 50% overclock while for an X5675 it would only be roughly a 30.7% overclock. The disadvantage with an X5650 is fewer multipliers so you're relying heavily on pushing your base clock for a high overclock. If all you want is 4.0 GHz, there's not really a reason to get anything other than an X5650.
> 
> The X5667 is a quad core processor. It comes with a 23x multiplier and 25x turbo multiplier on all cores, 26x on two cores. You would see a slight performance boost from an increase in on-die cache, but I don't know how much of a difference that would make since I don't have any experience with it. I would probably just get a hexacore instead.
> 
> Given the prices, I would get an X5670. If you can find an X5675 for under $100, I would probably grab one of those. More multipliers is never a bad thing.


Pretty much what he said. As with all overclocking, you are pretty much left to chance on what your setup can do as far as overclocking the CPU and the required voltages and stability. And the extra multipliers allow for a lower BCLK when you are overclocking. Nothing is guaranteed, but it is likely that you will see a better overclock with a x5670 or x5675 vs an x5650 or x5660.


----------



## FlawleZ

Just some food for thought...

When I was choosing which Xeon to use on my X58 platform, I considered the prices in relation to "potential" maximum stable core speed. There's never any guarantees, but there's a reason Intel bins Chip A as X5650, Chip B as X5660, Chip C as X5670, etc. CPU/GPU manufacturers don't do this at random. For me, I picked an X5675 for the higher base clock, higher multipllier ( you can ALWAYS lower the multiplier), and potential higher stable core speed. My X5675 is Prime stable @ 4.6Ghz @ 1.4v w/HT off. I'm very happy with how just a simple H100i is keeping this CPU in check.


----------



## Talo

Thanks for your advice.

In the decision between 5650 vs. 5670, the 70 wins especially considering it is only a $10 difference. Plus the person shipping the 70 is closer to me so I'll get it faster.

Guess that just leaves checking into the 5675 prices and also doing some more research on the 5667. I'm primarily using my PC for gaming, so if the 4 core is cheaper and gets me similar or better results, I'll likely pull that trigger - but even though I don't need 6 cores, it just sort of makes me feel cool knowing they are there.

Will update once I make a purchase.

Will also benchmark and take some pics of my current rig, then will see where things end up once all the upgrades are in.

Any benchmarks in particular that are useful or I should use for GPU / CPU tests? I've mostly been looking at GPU performance so far with Passmark and then in-game FPS benchmarks, but I see Cinebench mentioned a few times.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talo*
> 
> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> In the decision between 5650 vs. 5670, the 70 wins especially considering it is only a $10 difference. Plus the person shipping the 70 is closer to me so I'll get it faster.
> 
> Guess that just leaves checking into the 5675 prices and also doing some more research on the 5667. I'm primarily using my PC for gaming, so if the 4 core is cheaper and gets me similar or better results, I'll likely pull that trigger - but even though I don't need 6 cores, it just sort of makes me feel cool knowing they are there.
> 
> Will update once I make a purchase.
> 
> Will also benchmark and take some pics of my current rig, then will see where things end up once all the upgrades are in.
> 
> Any benchmarks in particular that are useful or I should use for GPU / CPU tests? I've mostly been looking at GPU performance so far with Passmark and then in-game FPS benchmarks, but I see Cinebench mentioned a few times.


Get the 6 core! More and more games are supporting multi core CPUs and it does make a difference in Minimum FPS from what most of us have seen. Also DX12 might make those 6 cores an even better value when it starts getting implemented.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I'm really looking forward to DirectX 12, but I'm tempering my expectations. If it does actually let more cores and/or hyper-threading make a difference, we will still have to wait for developers to implement and optimize these features in their games. It feels like a lot of people look at the DX12 release as more of a switch than a slider into better gaming performance. I don't think we'll really start to benefit from DX12 for a year or so.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I'm really looking forward to DirectX 12, but I'm tempering my expectations. If it does actually let more cores and/or hyper-threading make a difference, we will still have to wait for developers to implement and optimize these features in their games. It feels like a lot of people look at the DX12 release as more of a switch than a slider into better gaming performance. I don't think we'll really start to benefit from DX12 for a year or so.


I feel the same way, but then again if DX12 is also implemented as the API for the XBONE or at least something very similar and will make ports easier. In 2014 the Forza 5 demo was running off a Titan Black powered rig with DX12 and it took a small team 4 months to port it...

So maybe there will be an increased parity between the console and the PC version of games, and maybe, just maybe the improvements of DX12 are going to be seen sooner, rather than later.


----------



## DunePilot

You are looking at big gains either way going from a 920 to a X567* to put it in perspective my scores on Cinebench on a 960 OC'ed to 4.0Ghz was giving me scores in the 550-620 range. Scores now on an X5675 at 4.3Ghz are 950-980.

A lot of people have had better luck than me getting a better OC, I can get 4.5-6 fairly easily but I really have to have my voltages really cranked compared to what I am able to get out of it at 4.3Ghz, and the scores I was getting on Cinebench weren't a whole heck of a lot higher. Perhaps its just something with my chip or my system, maybe operator error who knows lol....

I was going to post a build log and noticed that a piece of fuzz or something off my hat or a pin clung to and fell off the 960 fell back into the socket when I pulled the 960 out, I had the camera lighting facing me so there was no way in heck I could've seen it. I popped the new chip in without noticing it. Makes me cringe so maybe that is part of it. To be honest I am somewhat afraid to pull it apart, I think it might make matters worse. It seems to be doing fine so I haven't bothered to pull it all back apart. I might have to post a video of the cringeworthy footage if anyone wants to see it and give me your two cents. Luckily it appears the piece of thread or pin or whatever it is appeared to land on the gap where no pins are.

Edit: Here is the video.... you should've seen my face when I was scrubbing the videos and noticed it. Gosh... still haven't torn it back apart yet.


----------



## greywarden

Got my Sabertooth mounted in my Air 540, I have 6x4GB DDR3-1600c9 plugged in, a GTX 750 Ti temporarily (until my 980Ti comes in for the main rig), but I misplaced the 24 pin cable for my psu, so I'm ordering custom cables now.

Not sure what I'm going to do for SSD, I was thinking maybe an mSATA or M.2 on a PCIe adapter, or a pair of 240GB SSDs. I want a 500GB +/- OS drive, any suggestions?

Anyway, I'm just that much closer to having this rig running!


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Got my Sabertooth mounted in my Air 540, I have 6x4GB DDR3-1600c9 plugged in, a GTX 750 Ti temporarily (until my 980Ti comes in for the main rig), but I misplaced the 24 pin cable for my psu, so I'm ordering custom cables now.
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to do for SSD, I was thinking maybe an mSATA or M.2 on a PCIe adapter, or a pair of 240GB SSDs. I want a 500GB +/- OS drive, any suggestions?
> 
> Anyway, I'm just that much closer to having this rig running!


SSD for the games however much you think you'll need (I went with Samsung) and a couple 1TB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236625 in RAID 0 and store your audio and video on that one.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> SSD for the games however much you think you'll need (I went with Samsung) and a couple 1TB http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236625 in RAID 0 and store your audio and video on that one.


Well, yeah this ain't my first rodeo, haha. Of course O/S and games are going on the SSD... I'm leaning towards an M.2 mounted on a PCIe adapter, either the SM951, XP941 or 850 EVO - in that order - with the latter being SATA-based, will it work mounted on, say, the ASUS Hyper M.2 PCIe adapter that comes with the X99 Deluxe? ($35 on eBay, fyi) I'd rather not deal with even more cables to hide.

I have 2.5-3TB of movies, music, etc... Oh and why would you put 1TB drives in Raid 0 for storage?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Well, yeah this ain't my first rodeo, haha. Of course O/S and games are going on the SSD... I'm leaning towards an M.2 mounted on a PCIe adapter, either the SM951, XP941 or 850 EVO - in that order - with the latter being SATA-based, will it work mounted on, say, the ASUS Hyper M.2 PCIe adapter that comes with the X99 Deluxe? ($35 on eBay, fyi) I'd rather not deal with even more cables to hide.
> 
> I have 2.5-3TB of movies, music, etc... Oh and why would you put 1TB drives in Raid 0 for storage?


You are right. Probably best to leave them as is and avoid the RAID 0 which just adds another point for failure or better yet go with a 2TB black or red. Been eyeing 2 old school glass topped raptor drives from an old system of mine I have been thinking about throwing in my rig and have had it in my head for the last 3-4 days that I wanted it in RAID 0... but you might've talked some sense into me.

This the one you are talking about? Gosh that is fast.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147426&cm_re=m.2_ssd-_-20-147-426-_-Product


----------



## surfinchina

My overclock:
X58A UD3 rev2
L5640
R9 280x OC
Samsung 850 pro 512 gb
MAC OS on a 1tb hd
6x 2gb sticks in triples

I'm pretty happy so far and feeling good for a newbie.

It was a struggle to get it stable on 212 bclk. 18x multiplier is max for this chip on this board for all 6 cores. 212 is the most the board can do happily I think.
As you can see the temps are pretty good! A bit of a shame because I wanted to justify a shiny new water cooling outfit to go with my pretty Fractal design Refine S case.
Still minor stability issues that I'm trying to fix with tweaking other things - Volts are close to max?

If someone notices anything I'm doing wrong or can improve let me know!!
Detail guys might notice the minor improvement on the cinebench benchmark. This is solely down to a wee play with QPI and IOH (I figured 6 sticks need more?) and then dropping CPU volts by a couple of ticks.
After that I bumped up DRAM to 8x to overclock it and loosened the timings to make it stable, but I suspect this is the main cause of my instability. 1600 DRAM at 1700...
I just hate going all the way down to 6x and 1200 and something. Stupid computers...

I'm just looking to stabilize it further now, so any hints from you guys is massively appreciated!
And thanks for all the help guys. This is by far the best resource for overclocking on the planet


----------



## surfinchina

Some of the pics are rubbish... sorry

Cinebench: CPU 887, open GL (not pictured) 98.9 fps

CPU core normal 1.360, max 1.392
DDR 1.616
Temps max 72
running at 3816MHz

I noticed that running dynamic vcore makes for less vdroop???

Oh, the whole thing was bought cheap from ebay then stuck in a nice box. All up it cost me less than the firepro GPU I have at work!


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> You are right. Probably best to leave them as is and avoid the RAID 0 which just adds another point for failure or better yet go with a 2TB black or red. Been eyeing 2 old school glass topped raptor drives from an old system of mine I have been thinking about throwing in my rig and have had it in my head for the last 3-4 days that I wanted it in RAID 0... but you might've talked some sense into me.
> 
> This the one you are talking about? Gosh that is fast.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147426&cm_re=m.2_ssd-_-20-147-426-_-Product


Yeah that's the one. My current rig has a Crucial SATA-based M.2, 240GB and I've decided that I'll never put less than 500GB O/S and game drive in another machine. I like to have my main games (Skyrim, Dragon Age series) installed and modded (skyrim folder is like 50GB, Dragon age series makes up ~40GB). The Crucial, whilst being an M.2 drive *only* does normal SSD speeds, and I'm always left thinking what if I'd have plurged another $250 and got the XP941 (SM951 wasn't available at the time). Also having researched it a little bit, I got lucky. Some motherboards with an M.2 slot will only support EITHER a SATA-based or PCIe-based M.2 drive, not both. Therein lies my issue. I'll probably have to tweet JJ and see if he'll answer, haha.


----------



## FlawleZ

Not stable but still cool seeing 5Ghz out of my $100 cpu. ?


----------



## Talo

Ok, went ahead and purchased the 5670. I think I made the right choice - in the end once i decided to go for the 5670 I saw there were two different versions available: SLBV7 and Q3UW. The Q3UW was slightly cheaper, but from looking at http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/Q3/Q3UW.html I guess it contains less features. Not sure how those features actually translate to performance, but I figure if I am going to upgrade, may as well go all the way.

So, one thing I have been thinking about is the fact that my new case has USB 3.0 in the front, but my motherboard doesn't support it (Asus P6T Deluxe v2). I went through a similar issue when I upgraded to an SSD, since the motherboard does not support SATA 3.

I didn't get a SATA 3 card at the time because I didn't think it would have much impact, and it seems like people have had issues with using those for a boot drive.

Does anyone have any USB 3.0 cards that will connect to the front case header that they recommend, or is there some awesome SATA 3, USB 3.0 combo 4x PCI-E combo card that supports boot and works extremely well that I'm just not seeing?

Since I think the majority of x58 boards don't support either 3.0, I'm curious if anyone else bought PCI-E upgrade cards, or are those front ports not used?

Thanks


----------



## TheProfiteer

Some of the higher end x58 boards have both usb 3.0 and sata 6gbs.

there are some syba 6gbs sata cards with boot capability on newegg right now for 15 bucks for a 2 port card.

Same thing with usb 3.0

I bought a cheap ebay 3.0 card for 13-bucks it works just fine.

Don't know how long it will last though


----------



## DR4G00N

Just bought another 8GB's of Samsung M378B5273DH0-CH9 ram for a total of 16GB's.







I didn't really need it but you can never have too much ram.









Hopefully I can just throw it in with my current kit and get it working @ 1866MHz without having to tweak the settings.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Some of the higher end x58 boards have both usb 3.0 and sata 6gbs.
> 
> there are some syba 6gbs sata cards with boot capability on newegg right now for 15 bucks for a 2 port card.
> 
> Same thing with usb 3.0
> 
> I bought a cheap ebay 3.0 card for 13-bucks it works just fine.
> 
> Don't know how long it will last though


If you want a real card that will give you SATA 6 Gbps you can get some pretty sweet HP Smart Array P410 512Mb SAS PCIe 2.0 x8 with a battery for 40-50$ on eBay. I have around 10 of those in my Proliant servers and in my 2 X58 rigs and they are very good controllers that support 8 SAS/Sata drives and will give you very good read/write performances.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Some of the higher end x58 boards have both usb 3.0 and sata 6gbs.
> 
> there are some syba 6gbs sata cards with boot capability on newegg right now for 15 bucks for a 2 port card.
> 
> Same thing with usb 3.0
> 
> I bought a cheap ebay 3.0 card for 13-bucks it works just fine.
> 
> Don't know how long it will last though
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a real card that will give you SATA 6 Gbps you can get some pretty sweet HP Smart Array P410 512Mb SAS PCIe 2.0 x8 with a battery for 40-50$ on eBay. I have around 10 of those in my Proliant servers and in my 2 X58 rigs and they are very good controllers that support 8 SAS/Sata drives and will give you very good read/write performances.
Click to expand...

The Marvell 88SE9230 in my hackintosh is an x2 card that gives SATA 3, you can screw the SSD to the card and it costs $25 on ebay. It's bootable in Win/Linux/OSX and will be going into the single processor MP I just bought and is on it's way here


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> The Marvell 88SE9230 in my hackintosh is an x2 card that gives SATA 3, you can screw the SSD to the card and it costs $25 on ebay. It's bootable in Win/Linux/OSX and will be going into the single processor MP I just bought and is on it's way here


I have 2 Apricorn Velocity Duo X2 PCIe 2.0 x2 in my 12 cores Mac Pro with 2 Crucial M550 512Gb SSD screwed on each card as well. The thing is you can put 8 drives on the Smart Array and it has 512 Mb of cache and support SAS 6Gbps and SATA 6Gbps. I was giving him another solution that in the long run will be cheaper to support more drives and functionality as that raid controller is a true hardware raid controller and I have 2 of those Marvell 88SE9230 4 ports raid controllers on Vantec SGT-ST644R cards that you can find here. http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815287028


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> The Marvell 88SE9230 in my hackintosh is an x2 card that gives SATA 3, you can screw the SSD to the card and it costs $25 on ebay. It's bootable in Win/Linux/OSX and will be going into the single processor MP I just bought and is on it's way here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 Apricorn Velocity Duo X2 PCIe 2.0 x2 in my 12 cores Mac Pro with 2 Crucial M550 512Gb SSD screwed on each card as well. The thing is you can put 8 drives on the Smart Array and it has 512 Mb of cache and support SAS 6Gbps and SATA 6Gbps. I was giving him another solution that in the long run will be cheaper to support more drives and functionality as that raid controller is a true hardware raid controller and I have 2 of those Marvell 88SE9230 4 ports raid controllers on Vantec SGT-ST644R cards that you can find here. http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815287028
Click to expand...

That doesn't look like mine but close enough..

I sent what I assume is you a message across the hall.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> That doesn't look like mine but close enough..
> 
> I sent what I assume is you a message across the hall.


The apricorn cards I have are those.
http://www.apricorn.com/vel-duox2.html


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talo*
> 
> So, one thing I have been thinking about is the fact that my new case has USB 3.0 in the front, but my motherboard doesn't support it (Asus P6T Deluxe v2). I went through a similar issue when I upgraded to an SSD, since the motherboard does not support SATA 3.
> 
> I didn't get a SATA 3 card at the time because I didn't think it would have much impact, and it seems like people have had issues with using those for a boot drive.
> 
> Does anyone have any USB 3.0 cards that will connect to the front case header that they recommend, or is there some awesome SATA 3, USB 3.0 combo 4x PCI-E combo card that supports boot and works extremely well that I'm just not seeing?
> 
> Since I think the majority of x58 boards don't support either 3.0, I'm curious if anyone else bought PCI-E upgrade cards, or are those front ports not used?


I'm using this one with no issues.
http://www.amazon.com/Mediasonic-HP1-U32F-Express-Connector-connector/dp/B00LWI2BVA


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> 
> 
> Not stable but still cool seeing 5Ghz out of my $100 cpu. ?


1.53v wow lol. what did you actually put in the bios?


----------



## Talo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> If you want a real card that will give you SATA 6 Gbps you can get some pretty sweet HP Smart Array P410 512Mb SAS PCIe 2.0 x8 with a battery for 40-50$ on eBay. I have around 10 of those in my Proliant servers and in my 2 X58 rigs and they are very good controllers that support 8 SAS/Sata drives and will give you very good read/write performances.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> The Marvell 88SE9230 in my hackintosh is an x2 card that gives SATA 3, you can screw the SSD to the card and it costs $25 on ebay. It's bootable in Win/Linux/OSX and will be going into the single processor MP I just bought and is on it's way here


Thanks for the suggestions. I was hoping that there would be a PCI-E card that gave me both an internal USB 3.0 connector for the front panel as well as SATA 3, bit it doesn't look like that is the case.

These SATA 3 cards look pretty interesting - I hadn't seen one with it's own battery pack, or one where you screw the SSD(s) directly onto the card. Both of those are out of the price range I am looking for though. Was mainly hoping to find something cheap and reliable, but I guess those two characteristics don't come together to often. When it comes down to it, SATA 2 is really all I need - I am not doing lots of large file transfers and I doubt I would notice the difference in gaming. I appreciate the suggestions though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> I'm using this one with no issues.
> http://www.amazon.com/Mediasonic-HP1-U32F-Express-Connector-connector/dp/B00LWI2BVA


Thanks for the link, I ended up buying this. I hate the idea of some of my front-panel ports going not working since those are the ones I use the most.

For the new build my new case and RAM arrived yesterday, and Xeon 5670 should arrive today. I'm planning to install the RAM first, if I can get to it behind the crowd of cables currently in my case, since I'm not sure the http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KMXUT2O?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00 will work on my motherboard. If I upgrade everything at once then can't past POST, it will make it more difficult to see what is causing the issue.

Does using a Xeon instead of an i7-920 increase the ram compatibility, or would it be the same?


----------



## greywarden

I just found this on eBay, comes from China, so long shipping time, but only $30 and has a heatsink for the M.2 drive (they get really hot, fyi)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sintech-M-2-NGFF-PCIe-key-M-SSD-to-PCIe-X4-Adapter-Card-for-Samsung-XP941-MZHPU-/221634579711?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339a734cff


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It should be about the same for RAM compatibility, the only difference would be you need to increase the bclk if you want to run RAM higher than 1333mhz. 160 for 1600Mhz, 186 for 1866Mhz, etc. Most RAM defaults to 1333 anyway so you should be good.

You might need to increase the VTT, uncore voltage a little depending on how high you set the uncore. My x5650 needed +0.05v around 2900-3000Mhz on the uncore, while my X5690 didn't need it till about 3200Mhz.


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talo*
> 
> Thanks for the link, I ended up buying this. I hate the idea of some of my front-panel ports going not working since those are the ones I use the most.


I was originally going to just get an internal adapter like this but decided I may as well get full USB 3.0.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812423189


----------



## Bkarm7209

hey hey, Add please!!!!
http://valid.canardpc.com/6qed3f


----------



## Bkarm7209

So I just received my xeon x5670 ES today and its a beauty compared to my xeon w3580. x5670 runs way cooler and clocks much easier than the W. i've been reading this forum for a couple weeks now and thought now was the time to join in on the fun!!!







:thumb:


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bkarm7209*
> 
> So I just received my xeon x5670 ES today and its a beauty compared to my xeon w3580. x5670 runs way cooler and clocks much easier than the W. i've been reading this forum for a couple weeks now and thought now was the time to join in on the fun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Good to hear! Westmere EP is really a diamond in the rough. You really cannot find another CPU that will offer the performance potential these chips do for the price, new or old.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> 1.53v wow lol. what did you actually put in the bios?


Was a tad more, maybe 1.55v. I'll check this evening.


----------



## t1337dude

I'm getting extremely erratic behavior overclocking my X5670 on my GA-X58A-UD3R. I was previously running 4.5 GHz+, relatively stable for a couple days, but then all of a sudden I'd get random but increasingly-more frequent BSODs, followed by the inability to POST. I tried turning down my overclock a bit...which was stable for a few more days, but then once again, I'd get BSOD's, which increased in frequency, and then couldn't post. Sometimes restarting my PC a few times would get it to properly post, but eventually it got to the point where restarting didn't help anymore.

So now, if I touch my vcore in any way whatsoever, my PC won't post. I had a slew of different overclock settings which all worked with varying degrees of success saved in my BIOS, and now zero of them work.

Basically I'm stuck overclocking with the inability to alter my voltages...any ideas guys? Did I somehow magically diminish my PC's ability to overclock in the course of a few days?

EDIT: If I completely ignore the voltages by setting everything to auto, I can hit 4.44 GHz and it's relatively stable. I'll admit it gets a lot warmer this way than if I set the voltages manually, but it's better than 2.9 GHz I guess? It's really disappointing spending half a dozen hours in my BIOS trying to find the sweet spot, just to be forced to use default voltages in the end.









I'm using BIOS version F8a, which is a beta BIOS. Is it possible flashing to the latest non beta-BIOS would help me? Just seems a bit asburd that my motherboard is completely fine automatically setting my v-core to ~1.375, but if I do it manually then my PC won't POST.


----------



## FlawleZ

That's pretty odd. This may sound obvious but have you tried completely clearing the CMOS and starting over on your settings? Seems like something else is causing instability. Have you tried swapping your RAM?


----------



## DunePilot

Don't forget to reload optimized default, are you pushing your RAM too much? Is your slew of various settings mostly using the same BCLK or have you tried some lower or higher settings? Mine for instance won't post if I try to use mid 170s I can push into 200s but not with the stability that I'm after. I can use mid 190s just fine and Im on a UD5, figure you've ruled most of that out but just throwing it out there.


----------



## DunePilot

Anyone have any experience/opinion on these SSHDs?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822236983&Tpk=22-236-983

Can store over 300 hours of video.

I have a 1TB 850D for gaming but I'm debating with the idea of some kind of storage drive. I have a couple old one 1TB raptors in an old system I could salvage but all that old system needs is a graphics card so I kind of hate to tear it apart.


----------



## Stewart=B

My x5690 runs at around 1.29-1.30v at 4Ghz but as soon as I put it up to 4.2 ghz the voltage spikes up to 1.35-1.36. some areas of my bios show that the chip is at 4.6ghz which I am inclined to believe however CPU-z and on the front bios page state 4.2ghz...

Any ideas?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It's probably the Turbo multiplier showing 4.6Ghz.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> That's pretty odd. This may sound obvious but have you tried completely clearing the CMOS and starting over on your settings? Seems like something else is causing instability. Have you tried swapping your RAM?


I've reset the CMOS with the button on my mobo, but haven't gone as far as removing the battery (because I figured it was the same difference). I haven't tried swapping the RAM, but the RAM had no problems when overclocking on my i7 930. I'm always running the RAM below rated speeds (mine is rated at 1866Hz, with the timings manually input). Bumping down my uncore/memory multipliers doesn't do anything. Basically if I load the optimized defaults, even slightly changing the vcore from Normal or Auto causes no POST on my end. It won't even POST if I manually set the voltage to match what the "normal" voltage is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Don't forget to reload optimized default, are you pushing your RAM too much? Is your slew of various settings mostly using the same BCLK or have you tried some lower or higher settings? Mine for instance won't post if I try to use mid 170s I can push into 200s but not with the stability that I'm after. I can use mid 190s just fine and Im on a UD5, figure you've ruled most of that out but just throwing it out there.


Not pushing my RAM at all, it's rated at 1866. I can change the BCLK to ~186 without issues on a 24x multiplier if I set the vcore to auto. But, for example, if I turn off the BCLK overclock, I get POST issues just from changing the vcore alone.

I'll try raising my BCLK in conjunction with the vcore and see if I can have any luck getting past POST again

Thanks


----------



## OCmember

How can I put this? An unlocked CPU will only use the max spec multi no matter how far beyond the max multi it is set.... my thoughts coming across clear? What is wrong with my system? I've tried every known bios configuration with my EVGA e760 A1 (that has a broken turbo) and it will not use any multi beyond the max


----------



## greywarden

Got mine powered up last night, booted to 4.2GHz 193x22 @1.35v but no OS, so I couldn't test it, but it booted no problem. It's being cooled with an H60 in push-pull


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> How can I put this? An unlocked CPU will only use the max spec multi no matter how far beyond the max multi it is set.... my thoughts coming across clear? What is wrong with my system? I've tried every known bios configuration with my EVGA e760 A1 (that has a broken turbo) and it will not use any multi beyond the max


An unlocked CPU has no limits. The multi can go into the 50s depends on the CPU. But it can be set to anything in between. A locked CPU can be set up to the max multi for that CPU and anything lower.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Got mine powered up last night, booted to 4.2GHz 193x22 @1.35v but no OS, so I couldn't test it, but it booted no problem. It's being cooled with an H60 in push-pull


4.2Ghz shouldn't be a problem @1.35.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> An unlocked CPU has no limits. The multi can go into the 50s depends on the CPU. But it can be set to anything in between. A locked CPU can be set up to the max multi for that CPU and anything lower.


Yes. But from what I explained what is stopping it from booting with anything more than the default max of 26, when I've set it to 30 for example ? It will boot but it won't use anything more than the 26 multi. I have a motherboard with a Turbo that doesn't work.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Yes. But from what I explained what is stopping it from booting with anything more than the default max of 26, when I've set it to 30 for example ? It will boot but it won't use anything more than the 26 multi. I have a motherboard with a Turbo that doesn't work.


What CPU are you talking about? Just trying to pick up on the discussion







is it a W3680 or 90?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> What CPU are you talking about? Just trying to pick up on the discussion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it a W3680 or 90?


W3690. I'm trying to find out if my motherboard is the problem. It's been modded for Westmere from EVGA, but Turbo never worked. I'm only finding this out 5yrs later, hah, sigh







So I'm wondering if it is the lack of Turbo functionality that is causing this.


----------



## EvilMonk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> W3690. I'm trying to find out if my motherboard is the problem. It's been modded for Westmere from EVGA, but Turbo never worked. I'm only finding this out 5yrs later, hah, sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm wondering if it is the lack of Turbo functionality that is causing this.


Yeah from what I found out early X58 chipset are not able to go above 26... The late version x58 can go above 30... its a chipset issue I think, It's been mentioned by me and a couple other members earlier in this or the other x58 l5639 topic


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Yeah from what I found out early X58 chipset are not able to go above 26... The late version x58 can go above 30... its a chipset issue I think, It's been mentioned by me and a couple other members earlier in this or the other x58 l5639 topic


So what motherboard would you recommend?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> So what motherboard would you recommend?


x58 ud7


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> x58 ud7


Those are very rare on the shadeBay. How about the Sabertooth? Any good? And since it's possibly an old chipset, how can I identify the chipset version/revision?


----------



## FlawleZ

My Sabertooth has hasn't any problems pushing both a 975 EE and a 980X to 4.5Ghz and 5Ghz respectively on the multi alone.


----------



## DunePilot

Really good video on turning off privacy snooping junk in Win10.


----------



## Kana-Maru

^ Thanks
















I had already disabled all of the privacy settings. The gpedit+regedit stuff was nice as well. The privacy issues alone makes me want to fall back to Windows 7 already. Dang MS wants so much info.


----------



## DunePilot

Yeah, I had no idea some of that stuff was in there. I knew a few of the things though... I sure want DX12 and like the performance of Win10 but that is quite a lot of overreach, puts a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I guess it's something I'm going to keep my eye on for the next year or so. I upgraded to Windows 10 Pro. There's a option that allows your to fall back to Windows 7 if you want. I thought that was a cool addition. I think you only get 30 days or so. I saw the feature earlier. The upgrade took forever and a day, but I do have tons of programs and files on my PC. Everything appears to be working fine and it appears that nothing changed. This is a great thing.

Now that I'm running my dual 24 inch 144Mhz monitors I guess I'll bite the bullet and buy a Fury X. I'll just have to wait a few weeks to get one since they are still in high demand.


----------



## DunePilot

Have you by chance seen the gigabyte windforce for $650? I almost cancelled my EVGA hybrid to get it since I am kind of sick of waiting for the hybrids to get in stock. That card is a beauty, and is my backup plan.

Geez, they already pulled it off newegg, maybe I should've snagged one while they were up 2 days ago. I was gonna post a link.

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5472#ov


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Have you by chance seen the gigabyte windforce for $650? I almost cancelled my EVGA hybrid to get it since I am kind of sick of waiting for the hybrids to get in stock. That card is a beauty, and is my backup plan.
> 
> Geez, they already pulled it off newegg, maybe I should've snagged one while they were up 2 days ago. I was gonna post a link.
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5472#ov


Mine is in the mail right now, but destined for my main rig. The 970 will go with this one, and a second 970 when I build my cousin's pc.

[edit] looks like it'll be in on monday


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Have you by chance seen the gigabyte windforce for $650? I almost cancelled my EVGA hybrid to get it since I am kind of sick of waiting for the hybrids to get in stock. That card is a beauty, and is my backup plan.
> 
> Geez, they already pulled it off newegg, maybe I should've snagged one while they were up 2 days ago. I was gonna post a link.
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5472#ov


Yeah I have actually. They are HUGE CARDS that offer great performance. I wanted the Hybrid as well, but they were always sold out. Gigabyte was my next choice, but after Nvidia crap I've decided to support AMD this time around since I see where Nvidia heart is at the moment. So I'll probably pick up a Gigabyte or Asus Fury X this time around.


----------



## Dotachin

Would have gone with the fury/x as well to support AMD's fair play, but since they didn't add a DVI port I just bought a 980ti classified








At least I'll get 50% off for a new evga PSU


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Would have gone with the fury/x as well to support AMD's fair play, but since they didn't add a DVI port I just bought a 980ti classified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I'll get 50% off for a new evga PSU


In the tech field VGA and DVI has been faded out. Display Ports has basically replaced VGA - DVI-anything. At least from what I've been installed over the past year in a half. Dell HP and Lenovo has moved towards DP, but they include cabled to run old legacy tech like VGA and DVI through DP. Oh and even monitors are lacking VGA and DVI cables now. I guess some people don't want to upgrade, but clearly the big 3 are moving on. As well as other monitor manufactures.

The Fury X is AMDs latest and greatest "modern" card [it's 2015]. Anyone with a monitor from 2012+ should have HDMI, DP and\or usually only DVI-D [dual link]. I don't agree with AMD decision to NOT inclue HDMI 2.0.. Personally I'm only using HDMI and DP for all of the devices in my house.


----------



## greywarden

I went with the 980 Ti because of the HDMI 2.0 (4K 60Hz 4:4:4 color), really that was the only reason, that and I didn't want to be tethered by a cooler.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> In the tech field VGA and DVI has been faded out. Display Ports has basically replaced VGA - DVI-anything. At least from what I've been installed over the past year in a half. Dell HP and Lenovo has moved towards DP, but they include cabled to run old legacy tech like VGA and DVI through DP. Oh and even monitors are lacking VGA and DVI cables now. I guess some people don't want to upgrade, but clearly the big 3 are moving on. As well as other monitor manufactures.
> 
> The Fury X is AMDs latest and greatest "modern" card [it's 2015]. Anyone with a monitor from 2012+ should have HDMI, DP and\or usually only DVI-D [dual link]. I don't agree with AMD decision to NOT inclue HDMI 2.0.. Personally I'm only using HDMI and DP for all of the devices in my house.


Yes I know I may be a dinosaur or something but I'm happy with my 96hz 1440p Qnix and see no reason to buy another monitor. Adapters won't cut it for me. AMD doesn't care, Nvidia does, so they get my money.


----------



## DunePilot

Idea for me is to use those monoprice DP cables since they are really thin and cable management should be pretty easy, I have a 3+1 set up of VG248QE 144Hz 1080p monitors. I will probably run my MMO and RPG games like Skyrim, Witcher 3, in surround and and want 120+ FPS. Since its only 1080p I think one single 980Ti should be able to deliver that.... I hope.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I went with the 980 Ti because of the HDMI 2.0 (4K 60Hz 4:4:4 color), really that was the only reason, that and I didn't want to be tethered by a cooler.


And? Display Port 1.2 can do 4K @ 60hz with full 4:4:4 color.







DP 1.3 can output 8K 30hz [ 4:4:4] AND *8K @ 60hz* [4:2:0]

The coolor is the main reason I want it







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Yes I know I may be a dinosaur or something but I'm happy with my 96hz 1440p Qnix and see no reason to buy another monitor. Adapters won't cut it for me. AMD doesn't care, Nvidia does, so they get my money.


I've heard it all............adapters won't cut for me. HAHA. I'm sure if it was Nvidia getting rid of the old tech that wouldn't be the case now would it? Anyways I've seen enough from the past 3 years to see who really cares so I beg to differ. It appears that Nvidia controls the market and even through BS tactics people will accept anything they throw out.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilMonk*
> 
> Yeah from what I found out early X58 chipset are not able to go above 26... The late version x58 can go above 30... its a chipset issue I think, It's been mentioned by me and a couple other members earlier in this or the other x58 l5639 topic


Still doesn't explain why my i7 970, and X5660 wasn't able to functionally use the Turbo feature with my e760, which to me seems to be linked, but I don't know 100% if it's true


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> And? Display Port 1.2 can do 4K @ 60hz with full 4:4:4 color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DP 1.3 can output 8K 30hz [ 4:4:4] AND *8K @ 60hz* [4:2:0]
> 
> The coolor is the main reason I want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I've heard it all............adapters won't cut for me. HAHA. I'm sure if it was Nvidia getting rid of the old tech that wouldn't be the case now would it? Anyways I've seen enough from the past 3 years to see who really cares so I beg to differ. It appears that Nvidia controls the market and even through BS tactics people will accept anything they throw out.


No, I mean they won't work with my Qnix when overclocked... you can check the Qnix thread if you want.

edit to expand: basically passive adapters don't work, and active adapters ($100) only work at stock 60hz and add lag.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Ouch $100. That's pretty high for a adapter and lag is a definite no. I see your concerns. 23917 post....of course I'm not reading through the buik of that topic. So basically your overclocked monitor isn't incompatible. Adapters are literally out of the question for you. That still doesn't mean AMD doesn't care. DVI and VGA is simply old tech and more and more companies in this modern age is moving on.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Ouch $100. That's pretty high for a adapter and lag is a definite no. I see your concerns. 23917 post....of course I'm not reading through the buik of that topic. So basically your overclocked monitor isn't incompatible. Adapters are literally out of the question for you. That still doesn't mean AMD doesn't care. DVI and VGA is simply old tech and more and more companies in this modern age is moving on.


I didn't mean to state it as a fact. It was just my opinion, based on the fact that they had plenty of place to put it. I know its old tech, but in my case, as you can see, it works the best.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Hey I saw no issues with PS/2 Mice and Keyboards, but now there's USB. It's like that you know. Thankfully I still have a PS/2 combo port on my Sabertooth. Another way to think of it is like parallel ports and serial ports. You never see parallel ports anymore, but serial still has a place with many companies computers, servers, routers, UPS's etc.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Hey I saw no issues with PS/2 Mice and Keyboards, but now there's USB. It's like that you know. Thankfully I still have a PS/2 combo port on my Sabertooth. Another way to think of it is like parallel ports and serial ports. You never see parallel ports anymore, but serial still has a place with many companies computers, servers, routers, UPS's etc.


I know, and that PS/2 port comes very handy when windows doesn't boot and the motherboard doesn't power the usb ports








I know DVI must go away, but if you ask my opinion it's the monitor manufacturers which should enforce that, GPU manufacturers should make their devices as compatible as possible imo.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> And? Display Port 1.2 can do 4K @ 60hz with full 4:4:4 color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DP 1.3 can output 8K 30hz [ 4:4:4] AND *8K @ 60hz* [4:2:0]
> 
> The coolor is the main reason I want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I've heard it all............adapters won't cut for me. HAHA. I'm sure if it was Nvidia getting rid of the old tech that wouldn't be the case now would it? Anyways I've seen enough from the past 3 years to see who really cares so I beg to differ. It appears that Nvidia controls the market and even through BS tactics people will accept anything they throw out.


Well yeah but I'm interested in a 4K tv as a monitor that uses HDMI 2.0, so that's why I chose it. I'm drunk right now hope that's legible haha


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> I know, and that PS/2 port comes very handy when windows doesn't boot and the motherboard doesn't power the usb ports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know DVI must go away, but if you ask my opinion it's the monitor manufacturers which should enforce that, GPU manufacturers should make their devices as compatible as possible imo.


As I said major vendors have started to supply DP only for their new PCs and monitors. VGA is pretty much gone. GPU makers have done plenty to accommodate VGA users and DVI users. Well GPU vendors even included those molex adapters for users who might need them. There comes a time when technology must move ahead.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Well yeah but I'm interested in a 4K tv as a monitor that uses HDMI 2.0, so that's why I chose it. I'm drunk right now hope that's legible haha


Nope it's all gibberish. What are you trying to say?







I'm just messing with you.


----------



## greywarden

Haha me and my buddy have been through like 4 others of beer waiting for Rousey to fight


----------



## Kana-Maru

Any Windows 10 users here having issues with their overclocks and performance? My higher OCs that I know are stable are giving me issues with Win 10. I'm noticing some issues with my GFlop performance as well.

My 24/7 OC is running fine and passed the test. If I shoot up to 4.6Ghz I get random errors all over the place.


----------



## OCmember

I just passed 10 itterations of IBT 'High' 75 Gflps @ 4.4GHz 1.35v - didn't go past 70*c on the new custom loop, ambient 70*f

laughing at Prime 95 blend. Haven't gone beyond 64*c


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> I just passed 10 itterations of IBT 'High' 75 Gflps @ 4.4GHz 1.35v - didn't go past 70*c on the new custom loop, ambient 70*f
> 
> laughing at Prime 95 blend. Haven't gone beyond 64*c


Thats about all my test is too, 10 passes of IBT and Cinebench, if I can pass that and Cinebench reliably without Cinebench locking up or crashing or any BSOD then that is good to me. What did your OC end up being, 1**X**=4.4Ghz and your Vcore and QPI/Vtt?

What are your average Cinebench scores?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Thats about all my test is too, 10 passes of IBT and Cinebench, if I can pass that and Cinebench reliably without Cinebench locking up or crashing or any BSOD then that is good to me. What did your OC end up being, 1**X**=4.4Ghz and your Vcore and QPI/Vtt?


170x26 = 4409MHz
Vcore 1.35
VTT 1.25
vDIMM 1.38
NB 1.13v

EDIT: I'm looking to get into 4.6-4.8GHz with this custom loop for gaming.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Are those results on Windows 10 or 7? My voltages are all over the place on Win 10.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Are those results on Windows 10 or 7? My voltages are all over the place on Win 10.


Windows 10 Pro 64. After I finally got my loop configured, and 'burned' in I did a windows update. That screwed my Windows 7 install up. I had to wipe out the SSD and do a fresh windows 7 install. Just did the windows 7 install, no updates, then used the Microsoft update tool to Windows 10, went very smooth, and that was it.

Windows 10 software download


----------



## Kana-Maru

It took forever for me to upgrade since I have a ton of things on my PC. Everything works perfectly so far. It appears Win 10 suffers from the same issues with Windows 8\8.1 when it comes to underclocking and overclocking. So far I like the Win 10 Pro OS and the nice little feature additions. The boot time is a bit quicker as well. Not being able to overclock is going to be a big problem for me. I don't like the random BSODs I'm getting when attempting to run IBT.

If this isn't fixed I'll probably just make a Win 10 backup and fall back to Win 7 for stability.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> It took forever for me to upgrade since I have a ton of things on my PC. Everything works perfectly so far. It appears Win 10 suffers from the same issues with Windows 8\8.1 when it comes to underclocking and overclocking. So far I like the Win 10 Pro OS and the nice little feature additions. The boot time is a bit quicker as well. Not being able to overclock is going to be a big problem for me. I don't like the random BSODs I'm getting when attempting to run IBT.
> 
> If this isn't fixed I'll probably just make a Win 10 backup and fall back to Win 7 for stability.


Whats wrong with just running 4.3Ghz? It cant be more than a 5-8% difference in benchmarks I would guess from personal experience? Or is 4.3ish still crashing a lot?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Whats wrong with just running 4.3Ghz? It cant be more than a 5-8% difference in benchmarks I would guess from personal experience? Or is 4.3ish still crashing a lot?


Well I run 3.8Ghz or 4Ghz daily for the low Vcore usage and performance. I've been running 4Ghz for the past month or so. There's absolutely nothing wrong with 4.3Ghz - 4.4Ghz at all. It's a great OC. However, I had 4.6Ghz & 4.8Ghz stable. I like to use those OC when benchmarking games [FPS\Frametimes and other things]. I don't mess around with 5Ghz - 5.4Ghz since the voltage requirements are crazy stupid dumb high.

I'm no longer having issues. I've resolved my problems. 3.8Ghz - 4Ghz is giving me roughly 79 - 82Gflops again. At first I was only getting 57Gflops, which is why I was a bit upset. I was more upset with the off the wall voltage readings, usage and BSODs.

4.6Ghz is giving me 95 - 97 Gflops and is now stable. Before I was getting all kinds of Windows BSODs. I like Win 10 again because I was "this" close to dropping back down to Windows 7.

Now I just need to keep Cortana from automatically running in the background. I've disabled all features for it as well.


----------



## OCmember

^ what memory load are you using with IBT @ 4.6?


----------



## DR4G00N

@OCmember You may be onto something with the turbo on these x58 classified boards.

With my Evga X58 E762 A1 I am only able to oc to 4.1GHz @ 1.3375v with turbo on but when I turn turbo off I have gotten up to 3.99GHz @ 1.24v so far albeit the uncore is much lower.

Turbo on: 4.1GHz 22x186.5, 1.3375v, 1.25v VTT, 3140MHz-ish Uncore. 66c on hottest core
Turbo off: 3.99GHz 20x199.5, 1.24v, 1.25v VTT, 2400MHz Uncore. 56c on hottest core.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> @OCmember You may be onto something with the turbo on these x58 classified boards.
> 
> With my Evga X58 E762 A1 I am only able to oc to 4.1GHz @ 1.3375v with turbo on but when I turn turbo off I have gotten up to 3.99GHz @ 1.24v so far albeit the uncore is much lower.
> 
> Turbo on: 4.1GHz 22x186.5, 1.3375v, 1.25v VTT, 3140MHz-ish Uncore. 66c on hottest core
> Turbo off: 3.99GHz 20x199.5, 1.24v, 1.25v VTT, 2400MHz Uncore. 56c on hottest core.


I got this board from when I RMA'd my first board so it is a second hand board. My first board had a functional Turbo. That was in 2009. Since I've gotten this board the Turbo has never worked. I've tried 3 different chips in it (X5660, i7 970, W3690) and the Turbo feature has never worked with any of them. What has me baffled is that with this unlocked multi it doesn't go beyond 26. Evilmonk said it was the chipset. I'm not sure that's 100% true. When I boot with a 30x CPUz says the chip's multiplier range is 12-30

UNDER FULL LOAD:


----------



## wiretap

I've found overclocking to be much more stable with turbo turned off. The core voltage can be lower (leading to cooler temps) because it doesn't have to be set high to compensate for the spike in power draw when turbo mode kicks in.


----------



## OCmember

I think my X58 chipset revision is 13 according to CPUz


----------



## DR4G00N

It looks like my board really hates running a high BCLK. I have gotten a few random power offs (like it's been unplugged) @ 4.19GHz 20x210 1.3625v, dialed it back to 4.1GHz 22x187 1.3375v and they've stopped.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> ^ what memory load are you using with IBT @ 4.6?


All of those test for 3.8Ghz, 4.2Ghz & 4.6Ghz were using Standard.

4.6Ghz Standard settings was as I stated before approx 95 - 97Gflops.
4.6Ghz High settings nets me around 96Glops as well. I'll have to run 10 results
4.6Ghz Very High settings was 98. I'll have to run 10 results

Maximum takes a very long time to complete.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> All of those test for 3.8Ghz, 4.2Ghz & 4.6Ghz were using Standard.
> 
> 4.6Ghz Standard settings was as I stated before approx 95 - 97Gflops.
> 4.6Ghz High settings nets me around 96Glops as well. I'll have to run 10 results
> 4.6Ghz Very High settings was 98. I'll have to run 10 results
> 
> Maximum takes a very long time to complete.


Looks like my W3690 is a dud. Can't even boot at 4.6GHz, my i7 970 is better, sigh


----------



## Kana-Maru

Why would you get a Hexa core for another Hexa core? Or why did you?


----------



## DunePilot

So... after an Amazon pre-order from June 9th for the EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid I just went ahead and cancelled, two freaking months. The more I look at the Gigabyte the more I liked it and I got tired of waiting, plus the color scheme and RBG logo on the side is gonna be dead sexy. I have been running open case since I got the build thrown together anyways and think I'll just swap a rear fan on the back into an intake to blow across the motherboard heatsinks. This is turning into a 3 month ordeal but I have everything just about how I want it now. Or I will soon rather.








So dang sexy.... the only thing I dislike is the 8 pins come out the side corner rather than straight out the back.
I was gonna vinyl wrap the hybrid chrome blue if I could find some cheap and like the fact its temps would be so low (water with no hassle) but if vinyl wouldn't have worked out a black & gold color scheme thrown in the middle of a gigabyte blue build would've ended up looking terrible.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Nice. I've always loved the Gigabyte G1 Gaming [Windforce]. I almost picked up a Gigabyte 970 G1 last year, but they were always sold out. Then a lot of negative things happened. Those cards are very large. The performance and overclocks are always great.


----------



## greywarden

Yeah mine was supposed to be delivered today, but USPS had other plans, wednesday now, so aggrevating


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Yeah mine was supposed to be delivered today, but USPS had other plans, wednesday now, so aggrevating


The demand to supply of these cards is absolutely ridiculous, especially the hybrids. Sounds like you are lucky and yours is just a shipping issue.


----------



## greywarden

Not really, I should have preordered the HOF and didn't, it's still not available, then I ordered the Strix, waited three weeks, in which time they moved the release date TWICE, got sick of it, called and switched to the Gigabyte on Thursday or Friday and it's late getting here, it's Finals week, so I don't even have time to think about playing with it...


----------



## DunePilot

Strix was second choice you say, I like the heatpipes on that one, reminds me of headers on a racecar but once again so much red and my build is black and blue. Why can't they just do like the old days (think 6800 Ultra and Voodoo stuff) and throw random extremely weird pictures on them than go with about any color or just make them something that is neutral and goes with everything like black, silver, copper.... just doesn't make sense to me.

Edit: HOF, I have to take a guess your build is white?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Why would you get a Hexa core for another Hexa core? Or why did you?


Honestly I was hoping to have an unlocked multiplier so I could take it easy on the BLCK pressure and volts but the unlocked feature of the multi never worked because of either an early version of the X58 chipset or a bad Turbo on the EVGA board. Although when EVGA did the Westmere mod they might have disturbed the integrity of the stability ..


----------



## surfinchina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Honestly I was hoping to have an unlocked multiplier so I could take it easy on the BLCK pressure and volts but the unlocked feature of the multi never worked because of either an early version of the X58 chipset or a bad Turbo on the EVGA board. Although when EVGA did the Westmere mod they might have disturbed the integrity of the stability ..


I'd be interested in your views of the X5690, not to change the subject.
I bought one last week for $250, but it's a 2 week ship to New Zealand. To replace my L5640.
Why did I buy it? Apart from addiction to pointless overclocking, no, because of it. It's the only 1366 chip where 5.0 is possible for my weekend hobby overclocking... I think. Given a nice watercool. And over 4.0 for daily use.

My mobo is an x58a UD3 rev2 which can run my L5640 at 210 x18 on air daily, so I have high hopes...


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfinchina*
> 
> I'd be interested in your views of the X5690, not to change the subject.
> I bought one last week for $250, but it's a 2 week ship to New Zealand. To replace my L5640.
> Why did I buy it? Apart from addiction to pointless overclocking, no, because of it. It's the only 1366 chip where 5.0 is possible for my weekend hobby overclocking... I think. Given a nice watercool. And over 4.0 for daily use.
> 
> My mobo is an x58a UD3 rev2 which can run my L5640 at 210 x18 on air daily, so I have high hopes...


Mine can boot into Windows at 5Ghz but haven't spent anytime trying to get it stable. I finished a SuperPi 1M run, said man this is cool, then dropped everything back down. I do feel like the higher multi Xeon 5670+ have a better chance getting closer to that 5Ghz, but you need great cooling, good compnents, a little skill, and a lot of luck. I also think 980X and 990X would have as good of a chance as any.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfinchina*
> 
> I'd be interested in your views of the X5690, not to change the subject.
> I bought one last week for $250, but it's a 2 week ship to New Zealand. To replace my L5640.
> Why did I buy it? Apart from addiction to pointless overclocking, no, because of it. It's the only 1366 chip where 5.0 is possible for my weekend hobby overclocking... I think. Given a nice watercool. And over 4.0 for daily use.
> 
> My mobo is an x58a UD3 rev2 which can run my L5640 at 210 x18 on air daily, so I have high hopes...


It's in my daily machine. The reason why I bought it is so I wouldn't have to overclock it, because of it's high stock speeds. It runs great in my Ascrock board. No mod necassary


----------



## OCmember

Odd. The W3690 has trouble booting @ 178x26. Will pass 4.4GHz IBT High @ 1.35v. Seems to be stable @ 1.29vcore 4.2GHz Made 3 passes of maximum IBT

EDIT: Vcore needs to be at maximum allowance for 178x26. Got it to boot and pass 10 runs of High IBT, only issue is the GFLPs seem low


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> All of those test for 3.8Ghz, 4.2Ghz & 4.6Ghz were using Standard.
> 
> 4.6Ghz Standard settings was as I stated before approx 95 - 97Gflops.
> 4.6Ghz High settings nets me around 96Glops as well. I'll have to run 10 results
> 4.6Ghz Very High settings was 98. I'll have to run 10 results
> 
> Maximum takes a very long time to complete.


What were your voltages at 4.6GHz?

And what was your Uncore & QPI for 95-98 GFlops???


----------



## Talo

Finished my new build last night. I'll post some pics soon of the old build and new build. Looks much, much cleaner.

In total I upgraded:

i7 920 to Xeon 5670
Zalman 9700 to Phanteks PH-TC12DX
WD 150gb Velociraptor to Samsung 500gb 850 Evo
Radeon 4870 to GTX 970
6 GB 1333 mhz ddr3 to 16gb 1866 mhz CAS 9 ram
Antec 900 to Phanteks Enthoo Luxe

There seems to be an issue with the ram though. I changed out my ram first before doing the other parts, and since I did that I have been experiencing crashes pretty often.

At the moment I'm not overclocking anything and have everything in the BIOS set to Auto. When I do that, Windows freezes upon loading and I get a blue screen. I manually went in to the BIOS and set the RAM to 1600 MHz with CAS 10 timings, and doing that allows me to fully load windows. Everything seems like it is fine, but a few minutes to a few hours, I crash again.

The blue screen each time is ***STOP: 0x0000000F4 - which is a crucial system operation unexpectedly exited.

Anyone have any thoughts on what might be going on? Since this is an x58, do I need to do something special with the timings on BLCK to get this to work? I ran Memcheck86+ and no errors were found in 2 passes. I also used the Windows memory diagnostic and it found no errors.

Thanks


----------



## OCmember

^ Try Memtest HCI


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Talo,

If you set all the ram settings to auto do you still have bluescreens?


----------



## Talo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> ^ Try Memtest HCI


Tried that. Opened two instances and let it run to about 150%. No errors found. Thanks for the suggestion though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Talo,
> 
> If you set all the ram settings to auto do you still have bluescreens?


Yes, on auto I hit a bluescreen. The only way I got around it is to manually go into the bios and underclock it and set the timings.

That lets me run for a while, but it so far after a few hours that blue-screens as well.

I currently set the ram speed to 1333 mhz and timings to 9-9-9-24 and that seems to be stable so far. My old ram was 1333 and had CAS 7 timings and worked fine, so not sure what is going on with these.


----------



## DunePilot

Id probably try a single stick and see if you can rule one of them out as being faulty, have everything set to manufacturer specs on timing and voltage and slightly underclock it like you're doing. On some boards you have auto ram tightening if I understand it correctly, on my board it has the option of "standard. turbo, extreme" I think are the 3, you might try it on standard. Extreme for example will attempt to automatically adjust timings tighter when it thinks it can, if you already are pushing the limits of it then it can cause problems.


----------



## FlawleZ

Talo, you're running dual channel instead of trichannel?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Talo, you're running dual channel instead of trichannel?


I am also. 2 8GB sticks. 1.35v CL 8.8.8.24 1600MHz


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Talo,

Are you limited to using 2x the RAM speed for the uncore? Like with the RAM set to 1333 is the lowest uncore setting available 2666Mhz ? If so, you may need to increase the VTT voltage to keep uncore stable.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Are you limited to using 2x the RAM speed for the uncore? Like with the RAM set to 1333 is the lowest uncore setting available 2666Mhz ? If so, you may need to increase the VTT voltage to keep uncore stable.


Uh, who are you talking to?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Uh, who are you talking to?


Talo. I'll edit my post.


----------



## Talo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Id probably try a single stick and see if you can rule one of them out as being faulty, have everything set to manufacturer specs on timing and voltage and slightly underclock it like you're doing. On some boards you have auto ram tightening if I understand it correctly, on my board it has the option of "standard. turbo, extreme" I think are the 3, you might try it on standard. Extreme for example will attempt to automatically adjust timings tighter when it thinks it can, if you already are pushing the limits of it then it can cause problems.


I suspect something might have been going on with the timings, as manually setting those is what allowed me to run the system for any time at all. If some auto-tightening was occuring, that could explain some of the instability. I'll check into it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Talo, you're running dual channel instead of trichannel?


Yes, I am running in dual channel. At first I was very unsure about moving from tri-channel to dual-channel, but benchmarks show very little difference between the two. Nothing I'm doing is particularly sensitive to memory speed and sub-structure. I mainly wanted to move because running 6gb was on the low side. Even 8 or 12gb would have been sufficient, but picked these up because was able to get a good price for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Talo,
> 
> Are you limited to using 2x the RAM speed for the uncore? Like with the RAM set to 1333 is the lowest uncore setting available 2666Mhz ? If so, you may need to increase the VTT voltage to keep uncore stable.


Yes, I am limited to 2x speed for the uncore. I'm not really familiar with having to change the voltages and what is required there. Most of the overclocking I've done has been very mild and hasn't required it. This ram is set to run at 1.5v. What do you recommend I set or increase the VTT to?

Thanks for your help with this


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It depends on the CPU. My X5650 needs 1.225v - 1.250v on the VTT at about 3000Mhz, while my X5690 doesn't need it till 3200Mhz. Just increase it about 0.025v - 0.05v and see if it helps, if not try a little more voltage, just don't go over 1.35V.


----------



## OCmember

So how are the Gigabyte UD7 Rev 2.0 boards?

Just bid on this:
GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7 LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX (REV 2.0)


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> So how are the Gigabyte UD7 Rev 2.0 boards?
> 
> Just bid on this:
> GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7 LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX (REV 2.0)


the best







it makes my asus looks like a noob in terms of features and quality.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it makes my asus looks like a noob in terms of features and quality.


How is it with overclocking? I've been using an EVGA 760 Classified for the past 4-5yrs

How is the Marvel SATA 6 controller, and the USB 3.0 ports?

I bought the board this morning


----------



## kckyle

usb 3.0 is excellent, at least twice the speed of usb 2.0. don't use the marvel since i use pcie ssd.


----------



## Talo

Didn't have a chance to mess around with my ram voltages last night since I came home pretty late. I did set the ram to 1333mhz and CAS 9 timings and it hasn't crashed in over 24 hours so far.

Maybe since 1333mhz is what my mobo natively supports, I just need to set it at that and increase the BLCK to get higher speeds and increase voltage / tighten timings from there? Not too sure yet, but will keep working on it.

Also figured I would post a before and after pic of my build.

Here is my old build in the dusty Antec 900. I hadn't opened it or cleaned it out in about two years. When I finally did open it up, I was confronted with the "dustpocalypse."



The only things I ended up keeping were my motherboard, PSU, and storage drives. Here is the new build in my Phanteks Enthoo Luxe:



In the pic I have 2 140mm at the top for exhaust, but I moved those to the front and now have the 200mm at the top.

CPU temps have improved a ton. With the Zalman 9700 my i7 920 was running at about 42-44 degrees idle without any OC. With my new cooler and the Xeon 5670, I'm running at around 30 degrees.

Is that about what is expected for a Xeon on idle?


----------



## OCmember

^ Might want to check your furnace filter too. I bet that thing is a big clump of layered dust. While you are at it, if you have a filter on your washing machine hose clean that out too. lol


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> usb 3.0 is excellent, at least twice the speed of usb 2.0. don't use the marvel since i use pcie ssd.


Any tips or tricks you can give me when overclocking with it? My EVGA has been insanely simple. Basically Vcore and VTT are the only voltages needed to be adjusted. And are there voltage terminals on the board or do you rely on software readings?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Any tips or tricks you can give me when overclocking with it? My EVGA has been insanely simple. Basically Vcore and VTT are the only voltages needed to be adjusted. And are there voltage terminals on the board or do you rely on software readings?


same thing on the ud7, i just put in vcore and multi and the simple things, everything else i set on auto. there are led indicators on mobo that tells you how much oc you are putting in, gigabyte does have software but i never use it.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> same thing on the ud7, i just put in vcore and multi and the simple things, everything else i set on auto. there are led indicators on mobo that tells you how much oc you are putting in, gigabyte does have software but i never use it.


Ok, thanks. It should be here next week. Not sure when I'll break down my EVGA setup. I'm considering getting different tubing for my loop as my current Tygon is starting to Haze after 4 days of use.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talo*
> 
> CPU temps have improved a ton. With the Zalman 9700 my i7 920 was running at about 42-44 degrees idle without any OC. With my new cooler and the Xeon 5670, I'm running at around 30 degrees.
> 
> Is that about what is expected for a Xeon on idle?


Yup. The Xeon will run cooler anyway and the HSF upgrade is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talo*
> 
> Didn't have a chance to mess around with my ram voltages last night since I came home pretty late. I did set the ram to 1333mhz and CAS 9 timings and it hasn't crashed in over 24 hours so far.
> 
> Maybe since 1333mhz is what my mobo natively supports, I just need to set it at that and increase the BLCK to get higher speeds and increase voltage / tighten timings from there? Not too sure yet, but will keep working on it.
> 
> Also figured I would post a before and after pic of my build.
> 
> Here is my old build in the dusty Antec 900. I hadn't opened it or cleaned it out in about two years. When I finally did open it up, I was confronted with the "dustpocalypse."
> 
> 
> 
> The only things I ended up keeping were my motherboard, PSU, and storage drives. Here is the new build in my Phanteks Enthoo Luxe:
> 
> 
> 
> In the pic I have 2 140mm at the top for exhaust, but I moved those to the front and now have the 200mm at the top.
> 
> CPU temps have improved a ton. With the Zalman 9700 my i7 920 was running at about 42-44 degrees idle without any OC. With my new cooler and the Xeon 5670, I'm running at around 30 degrees.
> 
> Is that about what is expected for a Xeon on idle?


That is a huge difference LOL... I made sure to get me a nice air compressor for the garage, I use that to blow mine out, just hold your fans when you hit them, it can be bad on the bearings if you let them free spin. Which G1 Windforce GPU is that?


----------



## Talo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> That is a huge difference LOL... I made sure to get me a nice air compressor for the garage, I use that to blow mine out, just hold your fans when you hit them, it can be bad on the bearings if you let them free spin. Which G1 Windforce GPU is that?


It's the GTX 970.

The before and after build info is:

Before (built in 2009):

CPU: i7 920
Mobo: Asus P6T Deluxe v2
Ram: OCZ 6gb 1333 CL7 (tri-channel)
GPU: Radeon 4870
OS Drive: 150gb Velociraptor
Storage HDDs: 1x 1TB and 1x 2TB WD Caviar Black
CPU cooler: Zalman 9700
PSU: Corsair 750W
Case: Antec 900

New build (completed 8/4/2015):

CPU: Xeon 5670
Mobo: Asus P6T Deluxe v2
Ram: 16gb 1866mhz CL9
GPU: GTX 970, G1 edition
OS Drive: 500gb 850 Evo SSD
Storage HDDs: 1x 1TB and 1x 2TB WD Caviar Black
CPU cooler: Phanteks PH-TC12DX
PSU: Corsair 750W
Case: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe

I ran Cinebench before and after too. I don't have the exact scores with me at the moment, but the old build scores about 411, and new build was somewhere in the 700s for the CPU benchmark. This is all without any OC. I wasn't able to run the GPU benchmark with my old build as it would hit an error. I didn't run any other benchmarks besides Cinebench before, though I'll run some with the new build to see where it stands.


----------



## DunePilot

That's one heck of an upgrade.

Mine was similar. I went through the whole shebang, new desk, keyboard, and other peripherals, 3+1 monitor stand, monitors, new graphics card, and SSD. That was the big ticket items that I will be able to carry over to the next build.

As far as the system specific that I won't be able to carry over there is a X5675, new 1866 cas9 ram, and a corsair H110i GT.

All specs in the computer spec XeonWorx down below. Very happy how mine turned out too, spent a lot of money but majority will be able to carry on to a new system in a few years with a simple tower swap.

Cinebench is about all I ran too for benchmarking, 550s up to 960s, about a 75% gain for a $150 chip lol, $120 cooler, and $120 ram lol. I am happy with that, can't wait to get the 980Ti in the mail and run some Firestrike benchmarks and post the results to that, its going to be replacing a GTX 460 Fermi, LOL.


----------



## Banedox

Who here still thinks that upgrading from a 6 Core Xeon (x5660 at 4ghz) is still not needed?

I really wish intel would push a cheap and powerful hexcore because frankly
my Asus P6T Deluxe is on its last leg, I get weird interference over Firewire(I run audio recording gear)
My usb is slowly dying on me lots of disconnects and 2 non working ports on the back of the I/O plate.

But my rig is just so fast it bothers me.... A successor still has not appeared to my x58 rig.... over 6 years now.

I want DDR4 (but I have the Magic Samsung Ram)
Really want Sata3 so I can run good SSD drives for my sample and audio storage...


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Who here still thinks that upgrading from a 6 Core Xeon (x5660 at 4ghz) is still not needed?
> 
> I really wish intel would push a cheap and powerful hexcore because frankly
> my Asus P6T Deluxe is on its last leg, I get weird interference over Firewire(I run audio recording gear)
> My usb is slowly dying on me lots of disconnects and 2 non working ports on the back of the I/O plate.
> 
> But my rig is just so fast it bothers me.... A successor still has not appeared to my x58 rig.... over 6 years now.
> 
> I want DDR4 (but I have the Magic Samsung Ram)
> Really want Sata3 so I can run good SSD drives for my sample and audio storage...


I feel no need to upgrade. I'm also already on USB3 and SATA 3 so that makes the decision even easier for me.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> I really wish intel would push a cheap and powerful hexcore because frankly
> my Asus P6T Deluxe is on its last leg, I get weird interference over Firewire(I run audio recording gear)
> My usb is slowly dying on me lots of disconnects and 2 non working ports on the back of the I/O plate.
> 
> But my rig is just so fast it bothers me.... A successor still has not appeared to my x58 rig.... over 6 years now.
> 
> I want DDR4 (but I have the Magic Samsung Ram)
> Really want Sata3 so I can run good SSD drives for my sample and audio storage...


I never use my Firewire port for music or anything actually. I usually use USB 2.0 interface or PCie for audio gear. I have a few mixers as well. I run some pretty high end music programs and banks etc You can easily add USB 2.0 OR 3.0[pcie] ports to your build with either PCie card-s- or using the USB 2.0 headers for more ports. There's nothing special about DDR4 at the moment. I've read several DDR3 vs DDR4 benchmarks. It's usually a few percentages or less than one in many cases. Sometimes DDR3 wins believe it or not.

Speaking of SATAIII......ummm it's available on our platform. Here are results from my SSD:

http://s26.postimg.org/iaeu6m2ax/ATTO_Upload.jpg
http://s26.postimg.org/dd19li0bt/Crystal_Disk_Mark_Upload.jpg

That's what I'm running right now with a single SSD. I'm going to be upgrading to 1500 MB/s Write or 2000+MB/s Write OR 1700 MB/s Write and 1800 MB/s Read. I'll make my mind up by the end of August or mid September. Windows 10 boots in literally 2 to 3 seconds. If there is a update it might take 4 to 5 seconds.

I'm still waiting for our successor as well. We will see what AMD can crank out with Zen and then we will see if Intel feels like competing in the enthusiast market again. The 5820K is a joke and wish people would stop benchmarking games with single, dual and triple GPUs.

Quote:


> Who here still thinks that upgrading from a 6 Core Xeon (x5660 at 4ghz) is still not needed?


I don't think a upgrade is needed in my case or especially if you are gaming. DX12 is here and games are coming. The 6 cores + HT should definitely keep gamers happy with DX12. I run 4Ghz 24/7 daily and I have no issues. We will see if my build has a hard time running the latest high end GPU card that recently released in 2015. I believe X58 PCIe 2.0 will be fine. I know that it's hard to not upgrade, but at the moment I'll wait and see what Intel and AMD will bring to the table or at least Intel with Skylake-E\Cannonlake.


----------



## greywarden

Hey @Kana-Maru, I tried to boot from one of the 3.0 ports with a usb stick, didn't work, BSOD tried the other, nope. It worked on the red USB ports, installed windows on said USB stick (32GB 3.0 Sandisk Ultra) installed mobo drivers including 3.0 drivers, but switched over to the 3.0 port (to try to speed up boot time) an BSOD (same code as before). Is there something I'm missing (driver, etc)? Or can the X58 Sabertooth not boot from USB 3.0 ports?


----------



## surfinchina

I can see the day when my old X58a UD3 dies.
So I look around for a new mobo and the 1366 boards are so expensive!
But for my CAD, and my playing with the clocks there isn't really any alternative with six cores (the CAD).

I guess there's the i7 59 series with 2011 boards, but that's an expensive option for CAD homework and hobby overclocks on the side.
Because intel stuffed it up a bit, the step from LGA1366 to the next fun computer is a big one!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Hey @Kana-Maru, I tried to boot from one of the 3.0 ports with a usb stick, didn't work, BSOD tried the other, nope. It worked on the red USB ports, installed windows on said USB stick (32GB 3.0 Sandisk Ultra) installed mobo drivers including 3.0 drivers, but switched over to the 3.0 port (to try to speed up boot time) an BSOD (same code as before). Is there something I'm missing (driver, etc)? Or can the X58 Sabertooth not boot from USB 3.0 ports?


On my board if USB 3.0 isn't enabled in the BIOS it reverts back to a USB 2.0. USB 3.0 isn't available until the drivers are loaded from my understanding. It runs in the background while the OS is running. It looks looks for the host controller. I've never booted to a USB 3.0 or used USB 3.0 outside of the OS on my machine.


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Hey @Kana-Maru, I tried to boot from one of the 3.0 ports with a usb stick, didn't work, BSOD tried the other, nope. It worked on the red USB ports, installed windows on said USB stick (32GB 3.0 Sandisk Ultra) installed mobo drivers including 3.0 drivers, but switched over to the 3.0 port (to try to speed up boot time) an BSOD (same code as before). Is there something I'm missing (driver, etc)? Or can the X58 Sabertooth not boot from USB 3.0 ports?


The BIOS doesn't have the drivers necessary to make USB 3 work. The ports aren't even active until Windows boots and loads the drivers. Its for this reason that you should never plug your keyboard or mouse into anything but USB 2 ports, or better yet PS/2 ports.


----------



## OCmember

@kckyle What's the latest bios for the UD7 Rev 2.0?


----------



## kckyle

FA being earliest and FD being the latest


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> FA being earliest and FD being the latest


tats, thanks


----------



## DunePilot

Depends on how much money you want to spend. I think we will all be fine, theres like 3-4 of us I know of that have 980Ti or Fiji cards in the mail so hopefully we can give some of you other guys a good idea of what one of these systems will do with a new card. I think we can compete with the new stuff just fine. Even for rendering videos I have no complaints with the performance.

Edit: I made sure to pick up 3D Mark during the steam summer sale a few weeks back for that very reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> The BIOS doesn't have the drivers necessary to make USB 3 work. The ports aren't even active until Windows boots and loads the drivers. Its for this reason that you should never plug your keyboard or mouse into anything but USB 2 ports, or better yet PS/2 ports.


I haven't tried it yet but I would almost guess you just solved my problem of why I cant use my Corsair K95 RBG to config bios, I always have a secondary keyboard plugged up. (Yes, I toggle the switch on the back of the K95 to bios)


----------



## greywarden

I might be willing to bench the 980ti in this system if y'all really want to see the numbers. @DunePilot and I both have the same Gigabyte model. I haven't really messed with mine, other than DA:I because a) it's finals week, and b) it's what I'm playing right now.

70fps average, 60fps min @ 1080p completely maxed out, fyi.


----------



## DunePilot

I killed the griffin which is about two hours into Witcher 3 and its been on pause ever since waiting on the new card so I can play it on ultra in surround, cant wait lol.


----------



## Starbomba

Been toying some with my X58,after changing from Asus to EVGA (X58 Classified3).

Overall i like it more than my RIIIE, though i have found a couple inquires:

- IS there any way to force the x21 multi on these boards? It was a piece of cake on my RIIIE.
- Is there any way to increase BCLK over 206 MHz? Is that a CPU limitation? Not even with 1.35v QPI i'm able to get more than that. Or is it the 24 GB of RAM?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Been toying some with my X58,after changing from Asus to EVGA (X58 Classified3).
> 
> Overall i like it more than my RIIIE, though i have found a couple inquires:
> 
> - IS there any way to force the x21 multi on these boards? It was a piece of cake on my RIIIE.
> - Is there any way to increase BCLK over 206 MHz? Is that a CPU limitation? Not even with 1.35v QPI i'm able to get more than that. Or is it the 24 GB of RAM?


What chip are you using? It could be a broken Turbo.

How many sticks of RAM are you using?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> What chip are you using? It could be a broken Turbo.


Does Turbo needs to be on for that to be active? Won't that activate the higher multipliers i don't want?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> How many sticks of RAM are you using?


Six, 4 GB each for 24 GB. Running 1600 MHz @ 8-8-8-22 1T 1.54v (WonderRAM Sammies)


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I might be willing to bench the 980ti in this system if y'all really want to see the numbers. @DunePilot and I both have the same Gigabyte model. I haven't really messed with mine, other than DA:I because a) it's finals week, and b) it's what I'm playing right now.
> 
> 70fps average, 60fps min @ 1080p completely maxed out, fyi.


I'm going to be running a few test as well when my Fury X is delivered. I don't normally play games @ 1080p with high end cards. I usually shoot for 1440p\1600p+ or 4K.

My current 2GB SLI setup worked wonders @ 1440p\1600p,, but some games knocked me down to 1080p if I pushed the graphical settings near max . Most recently it was Batman: AK. The game is buggy anyways. @ 4K in Tomb Raider 2013 - Ultimate I can get around 30fps so that's not bad. If I turn off certain settings I can increase the frame times. It's time to retire the 670s 2GB now.


----------



## greywarden

@Kana-Maru I just did a run through of a few areas of Emprise du Lion and Storm Coast and in the EdL camps, I was seeing as high as 2900MB of VRAM usage, but still maintaining 60fps. In my modded skyrim, I tried to keep the VRAM usage below 3.4GB (due to the VRAM issue with the 970), but I plan to re-mod it during my very short break between classes (2-3 weeks, so sick of school right now) and I'm going to attempt to max out the VRAM usage, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I'm sure you would want to keep the vRAM below 3.4GB - 3.5GB for performance reasons. You were playing at 1090p correct? Good luck maxing out that vRAM. The speed just isn't there and a few websites did benchmark the 970. It pretty much hits a brick wall after 3.5GBs. I wish that wasn't the case, but it is.


----------



## greywarden

Forgot to mention in that thread that I have the 980ti installed right now, but it's on the 4690K rig... even with the 970 using <3.5GB of VRAM the framerates stayed at 55-60fps even with a decent ENB it was playable, but if I wanted to use a cinematic or ultra-realistic ENB, I was at 35-45fps. With the 980ti I can breach that 3.5GB barrier, with 2k-4k textures and the x5650 will help a lot with the framerates when I can get it stable @ 4.5GHz, so I can compare it with the i5 clock-for-clock


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Does Turbo needs to be on for that to be active? Won't that activate the higher multipliers i don't want?
> Six, 4 GB each for 24 GB. Running 1600 MHz @ 8-8-8-22 1T 1.54v (WonderRAM Sammies)


I don't know. You are the one that asked about the 21 multiplier. How should I know why it's not using it? You haven't mentioned the chip you are using or whether you are using Turbo or not. Also if you don't want to use turbo then turn disable it.

And were you able to use a higher BCLK with your R3 board? I was thinking the board should have nothing to do with it but I could be wrong. I've been able to hit 210 with mine. Anandtech has a good review of the board that includes ways to hit a high BLCK

EVGA X58 Classified - first look. pg 7 - shocking bios options


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> I don't know. You are the one that asked about the 21 multiplier. How should I know why it's not using it? You haven't mentioned the chip you are using or whether you are using Turbo or not. Also if you don't want to use turbo then turn disable it.
> 
> And were you able to use a higher BCLK with your R3 board? I was thinking the board should have nothing to do with it but I could be wrong. I've been able to hit 210 with mine. Anandtech has a good review of the board that includes ways to hit a high BLCK
> 
> EVGA X58 Classified - first look. pg 7 - shocking bios options


What i meant, on my RIIIE i just raised the multiplier, and it automatically gave the first Turbo bin. My W3530 could get to x22 Multi, but as with all Nehalems, even multipliers are never that stable. On this EVGA, my X5650 can only get to X20 multi, no matter if Turbo is On or Off. If i try to get it higher than 20, it goes back to 12.

I was able to reach a way higher bclk with the RIIIE (stable 215 MHz, suicide 220 MHz) on th W3530, however i never tested the X5650, as that is a newer acquisition.

CPU temps are not an issue, CPU is watercooled with a custom loop, at 4 GHz i get 57c on OCCT loads.

Here are the settings i go by on my Classy+X5650. I'm testing the old 200*20, just to see if i get 4 GHz flat instead of 3.9 GHz. I've tried 4.1 (205*20) but it isn't stable in everything i throw at it.

   

For the record, here is what i could do on my RIIIE: http://valid.canardpc.com/2704567


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i seen the xeon club going strong my 5675 keeps temping me i wanna push for 4500 but 4400 does everything i need maybe one day i will push it kinda paranoid it took awhile to get 4400 100% stable with decent temps on air never passes 65c with a fat cooler on it.


----------



## OCmember

@Starbomba Your CPU VTT should be atleast 1.25v or 1.30v

Would you do me a favor also. If you have a digital multi meter could you check the terminals and tell me what your VTT reads vs what it reads from any voltage software monitor, e.g. HWmonitor ??? Mine is right on with my bios settings from the terminals but in the OS it reads .50 > than what it's set to


----------



## Deez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Depends on how much money you want to spend. I think we will all be fine, theres like 3-4 of us I know of that have 980Ti or Fiji cards in the mail so hopefully we can give some of you other guys a good idea of what one of these systems will do with a new card. I think we can compete with the new stuff just fine. Even for rendering videos I have no complaints with the performance.
> 
> Edit: I made sure to pick up 3D Mark during the steam summer sale a few weeks back for that very reason.
> I haven't tried it yet but I would almost guess you just solved my problem of why I cant use my Corsair K95 RBG to config bios, I always have a secondary keyboard plugged up. (Yes, I toggle the switch on the back of the K95 to bios)


I got my 980Ti a little while back, threw its waterblock on and replaced one of the GTX 760s I had in my SLI with it (left the other one in there to see if it would help physix out). My Fire Strike score went from 11125 to 14096 putting it at the "over 96%" range on 3DMark. If there is any other specific test results you guys would like me to try out, or would like just the 980Ti run alone, let me know. I would have fun trying some things out you would like to see.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deez*
> 
> I got my 980Ti a little while back, threw its waterblock on and replaced one of the GTX 760s I had in my SLI with it (left the other one in there to see if it would help physix out). My Fire Strike score went from 11125 to 14096 putting it at the "over 96%" range on 3DMark. If there is any other specific test results you guys would like me to try out, or would like just the 980Ti run alone, let me know. I would have fun trying some things out you would like to see.


Nice!









Can't wait until mine arrives. 3rd GPU upgrade of my X58


----------



## Deez

Yeah, it just keeps pluggin along the 1366. I toyed with the idea of trying a 2011-v3 build, but I probably won't upgrade (really just start a new build because I won't get rid of this one lol) unless its for features - M.2 express SATA, etc. not for processor/chipset. So, maybe 1151. I like the features but it'd be back to 4 cores which I just don't like the thought of lol.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> @Starbomba Your CPU VTT should be atleast 1.25v or 1.30v
> 
> Would you do me a favor also. If you have a digital multi meter could you check the terminals and tell me what your VTT reads vs what it reads from any voltage software monitor, e.g. HWmonitor ??? Mine is right on with my bios settings from the terminals but in the OS it reads .50 > than what it's set to


I will try that.

I have no voltimeter at hand at the moment, but I might get one next week since i need to check on voltaged for my P55 rig, need to validate some numbers to calculate power usage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait until mine arrives. 3rd GPU upgrade of my X58


I can't even remember how many GPUs i've used on my X58 rig xP

I can recall 7970's, 7950's, a R9 290, my trusty GTX 470, and even a R7 240. Now it's my 780 Classy, just for it to match









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deez*
> 
> Yeah, it just keeps pluggin along the 1366. I toyed with the idea of trying a 2011-v3 build, but I probably won't upgrade (really just start a new build because I won't get rid of this one lol) unless its for features - M.2 express SATA, etc. not for processor/chipset. So, maybe 1151. I like the features but it'd be back to 4 cores which I just don't like the thought of lol.


I did a 2011 build, it wasn't that much of an improvement. I just had more USB 3.0 ports, that's it. The SSD wan't such a huuuge boost compared to SATA2, i don't even have plans of getting a M.2 SSD, and with only one GPU, i'm good with PCI-E 2.0 x16.

I might just ditch the rest of X79 parts i have and just jump into Skylake-E. But i can (and will) hold my Nehalem rigs until they burn down.


----------



## GermanyChris

So my DP Z600 turned into a SP Mac Pro which is about to turn back into a DP Z600 I think...So confused









Mac or PC that is the question


----------



## ThEoNeTrUeAcE

I'm glad to see this thread is still alive. I'm presently running a 950 @ 4ghz on a sealed loop and am looking at new x5690 posted on ebay for $279, by a company I have previously done business with. I'm on a Sabertooth with 48gb of ram. Is there anything I need to know before doing the upgrade? Also do you guys still think it's worth it? It's certainly cheaper than jumping platforms and I haven't really been limited by my cpu thus far. I already have two SSDs in raid0 on an lsi card, max ram, an ok (R9 270x) gfx card. It just seems like it's the next logical step. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I think it's worth it,but $279 is a bit much for a CPU upgrade. You'll be fine with a X5650. As you stated it is a lot cheaper than jumping platforms. Those X5650's are cheaper. I'm running a Sabertooth X58 as well. Just installed my Fury X.

Not the best picture, but here it is:
http://s26.postimg.org/3mk2j478p/Installed.jpg


----------



## OCmember

@ThEoNeTrUeAcE 279$ is a little high, IMO What about a W3690?


----------



## surfinchina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThEoNeTrUeAcE*
> 
> I'm glad to see this thread is still alive. I'm presently running a 950 @ 4ghz on a sealed loop and am looking at new x5690 posted on ebay for $279, by a company I have previously done business with. I'm on a Sabertooth with 48gb of ram. Is there anything I need to know before doing the upgrade? Also do you guys still think it's worth it? It's certainly cheaper than jumping platforms and I haven't really been limited by my cpu thus far. I already have two SSDs in raid0 on an lsi card, max ram, an ok (R9 270x) gfx card. It just seems like it's the next logical step. Maybe I'm missing something.


Yes, I got one of those x5690s. - Save my server.
It's still on the boat







Two weeks to get here!
So to make myself feel better I bought a custom watercooling rig to set up while I wait haha. Another $600 odd.
And now there's an SR-2 on ebay in Australia - next door to me! For $300ish. But the wife will kill me.

I have an i7 5960 at work and sure it's faster for rendering, but feels no better than my old L5640 which is very snappy at 3780 (bclk 210)
And a hell of a lot less fun.

So, I have absolutely no plans to upgrade. I love trawling the internet looking for 1366 bits and maybe I'll make up full rigs and sell them to my CAD students, who don't have that much money but need the speed only an overclocked 6 core can bring...


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThEoNeTrUeAcE*
> 
> I'm glad to see this thread is still alive. I'm presently running a 950 @ 4ghz on a sealed loop and am looking at new x5690 posted on ebay for $279, by a company I have previously done business with. I'm on a Sabertooth with 48gb of ram. Is there anything I need to know before doing the upgrade? Also do you guys still think it's worth it? It's certainly cheaper than jumping platforms and I haven't really been limited by my cpu thus far. I already have two SSDs in raid0 on an lsi card, max ram, an ok (R9 270x) gfx card. It just seems like it's the next logical step. Maybe I'm missing something.


What do you score in Cinebench that'll give you an idea what % upgrade you will be looking at. I think most of us get somewhere between 900-1050 (that right guys?, I think?) and that seems awful pricey, X5675 pop up on newegg time to time for about $150 if you don't feel like dealing with ebay or the X5670 for closer to $100. Either one of those you can get 4.0-4.6 any range in there should be a nice boost.


----------



## surfinchina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> What do you score in Cinebench that'll give you an idea what % upgrade you will be looking at. I think most of us get somewhere between 900-1050 (that right guys?, I think?) and that seems awful pricey, X5675 pop up on newegg time to time for about $150 if you don't feel like dealing with ebay or the X5670 for closer to $100. Either one of those you can get 4.0-4.6 any range in there should be a nice boost.


Yes but only the 5690 has the dream of 5.0 stable...
For the record, L5640, Cinebench R15 880


----------



## OCmember

In my experience 4.6GHz takes around 1.38v for stability on the cores. The Xeons max intel allowance is 1.35v, the Gulftown chips are 1.375v


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfinchina*
> 
> Yes but only the 5690 has the dream of 5.0 stable...
> For the record, L5640, Cinebench R15 880


not really, i got my 5675 to 4.95ghz around 1.45v last time i benched it. couple guys here got above 5ghz with 5660 and 5670 as well. the only benefit i noticed with 5680 and up is you get a higher stock speed.


----------



## ThEoNeTrUeAcE

@OCmember : I'm seeing mixed information about the w3690. Is it unlocked or not?

@everyone : I know 279 seems high, but that's for a brand new sealed box from a supplier who I have experience with. I'll pay 50 to get new sealed vs used and unknown history. I'm not an extreme overclocker but I want an unlocked multi and will probably want to see 4.5ghz 24/7 with my existing H60. I've been running my 950 @ 1.416v 190mhz 4ghz since day one. Suggestions?


----------



## kckyle

if 4.5ghz 24/7 is all you aiming for than a 5670 or 5675 for 100-120 bucks will do just fine. xeon chips are very tough, i had mine at around 1.37v for 2 months before backing it off cause i don't need the speed.


----------



## OCmember

@ThEoNeTrUeAcE From what I hear the issue has something to do with the X58 chip revision. Never knew about it. But in my situation I am at a lose lose situation because my E760 EVGA board doesn't have a working Turbo. It's somehow tied in with the unlocked multi not working. In the bios the multi will go all the way up to 50 but won't function in the OS with anything > than the 26 multi. Boards with newer X58 chipsets will be able to use any multi from what I hear. Since then I bought a Gigabyte UD7 Rev 2.0 board off eBay for extremely cheap, 100% functionally working. Just have to install it, but haven't felt the urge to break down my system and swap things out. The W3690 is another good chip. This and my i7 970 both are stable at 4.6GHz @ 1.38v


----------



## OCmember

If you don't mind wondering about other stability causing variables I would just go with a X5675 or X5680. You'll definitely not have to worry about pushing it too hard for 24/7 use in the 4.4GHz range

Xeons max vcore by Intel 1.35v
Gulftown max vcore by Intel 1.375v


----------



## DunePilot

Would that be X5690 better than this 980X? Both are $275 http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B003922WES/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used

I know you said the X5690 is new for the same price though, I'm curious which is the better chip?

Looking at http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-X5690-vs-Intel-Core-i7-980X
The only real diff I see is the 980X is has an unlocked multi and the X5690 says it has 2 QPI links instead of 1, which is a little above my pay grade, not sure in layman terms what what exactly means or the benefit.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> If you don't mind wondering about other stability causing variables I would just go with a X5675 or X5680. You'll definitely not have to worry about pushing it too hard for 24/7 use in the 4.4GHz range
> 
> Xeons max vcore by Intel 1.35v
> Gulftown max vcore by Intel 1.375v


i think you should list it as westmere 32nm is 1.35v and gulftown 45nm as 1.375v.

westmere is the tick and gulftown 45nm tock

i don't know why you guys are spending all that extra cash if you're not going above 1.35v anyway.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i think you should list it as westmere 32nm is 1.35v and gulftown 45nm as 1.375v.
> 
> westmere is the tick and gulftown 45nm tock
> 
> i don't know why you guys are spending all that extra cash if you're not going above 1.35v anyway.


32nm X5660 1.350v max

32nm W3690 1.375v max


----------



## ThEoNeTrUeAcE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I know you said the X5690 is new for the same price though


I think I'll call and haggle with em. We've spent several thousand bux with them over the last 2 months on various servers. Maybe I could get one cheaper.









Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## wiretap

Just picked up another Asus x58 Rampage III Gene off ebay today.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> 32nm X5660 1.350v max
> 
> 32nm W3690 1.375v max


i stand corrected, intel really should be clear on which code name is on which die shrink


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> intel really should be clear on which code name is on which die shrink


I agree


----------



## kckyle

uh oh!

http://www.engadget.com/2015/08/08/intel-memory-sinkhole-flaw/

time to ditch my x58 lol


----------



## OCmember

DUDE! My chit has been acting up the last 24hrs! I BELIEVE!


----------



## kckyle

well this sucks i have 3 computer thats x58.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> uh oh!
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2015/08/08/intel-memory-sinkhole-flaw/
> 
> time to ditch my x58 lol


I'm not running.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> DUDE! My chit has been acting up the last 24hrs! I BELIEVE!


What's been going on?


----------



## ThEoNeTrUeAcE

I just pulled the trigger on the x5680....DOH!


----------



## DunePilot

How serious is this, I guess that means Gulftown/Westmere is pretty much screwed, as long as you have norton or something in place hopefully you are safe, you have to be infected with some other malware or such first before that opens the gatedoor to hiding malicious stuff in your firmware?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> How serious is this, I guess that means Gulftown/Westmere is pretty much screwed, as long as you have norton or something in place hopefully you are safe, you have to be infected with some other malware or such first before that opens the gatedoor to hiding malicious stuff in your firmware?


others are saying that yes. they say this can be covered by bios update, however the only company i see willing to patch a 6 years old hardware is apple, since their x58 mac pro still holds a majority of user population. as for our custom build using asus and gigabyte... highly doubt they will patch it.


----------



## Bkarm7209

Have yall thought that that could be intel pr puting false stories out to force comsumer uprades? Food for thought.


----------



## Bkarm7209

Yeah thats right, i have a tin foil hat........ and its awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Nah I definitely smell a conspiracy. Haha. I wouldn't expect anything less from Intel at this stage in the game. Money money money. I just know I'm not running. From 1997 to 2010 is a lot of PCs that could be affected. Most of them have been destroyed, but I can't speak on 2008 and up. Some people use those older PCs and laptops for a long time.


----------



## Starbomba

@OCmember: Tried what you suggested, even tried a +350mv on CPU PLL, 1.3v in QPI PLL voltage and 1.3v in IOH VCore, set the BCLK to 210, no POST. Strangely, with the settings i posted on my screenshots, 206 MHz boots just fine, but it is not 100% stable. 205 MHz and below is rock solid.

I will have to get that voltimeter to properly measure what the CPU PLL is running at, and i might test with my W3530, as i know that chip can get to 220 MHz BCLK. Maybe it's just a BCLK hole or my chip plainly sucks (which would give me a good reason to upgrade to a X5675 or X5679).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfinchina*
> 
> I have an i7 5960 at work and sure it's faster for rendering, but feels no better than my old L5640 which is very snappy at 3780 (bclk 210)
> And a hell of a lot less fun.


That is exactly what i disliked of my old 1155 and 2011 setups. Not fun at all to OC, just raise multi and vcore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> Just picked up another Asus x58 Rampage III Gene off ebay today.


Not sure if i should ditch the P55 setup on my HTPC and swap to a EVGA X58 Micro, or even the RIIIGene, and slap an L5645 on it, just for ****s and giggles.

I want to fit that on a SG09 or SG10 though, been looking on those cases and i fell in love with them (currently it is caseless and lying over the case of my X58.)

The only downside of that motherboard (P55 SLI Micro) is that the PCI-E lanes are hardwired to be x8/x8. It does not make _that_ much of a difference, but it has always bothered me a bit when i use only one GPU.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> 32nm X5660 1.350v max
> 
> 32nm W3690 1.375v max
> 
> 
> 
> i stand corrected, intel really should be clear on which code name is on which die shrink
Click to expand...

Maybe the limitation is due to the extra QPI link? Or maybe they factored in the fact that you can have two X5600's in a single 1u/2u box, rising heat a lot more than the single socket versions.

I mean, even the i7 990X, which has the same speed as the Xeon X5690 and Xeon W3690, has a 1.375v max voltage listed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> uh oh!
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2015/08/08/intel-memory-sinkhole-flaw/
> 
> time to ditch my x58 lol


Bring it i say!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I'm not running.


Nether am i


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> uh oh!
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2015/08/08/intel-memory-sinkhole-flaw/
> 
> time to ditch my x58 lol


lol if your infected bad enugh that they have low level os access you already have alot more problems thing is with the article does not say which ones just a year these xeons came out same time as sandybridge they very well could be safe see launch date was q1 2011.

http://ark.intel.com/products/52577/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5675-12M-Cache-3_06-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI


----------



## OCmember

F*sK engadget. how reliable are they for stories. more like junk and garbage stories from them

@Starbomba

No issues, stable @ 4.43GHz

Since you have HT on you might want to try 1.35v CPU VTT, don't touch the rest. My CPU VTT defaults to 1.20 so if yours does also only add 125mV at max. CPU VTT can overshoot sometimes, that's why you need to get a voltage multimeter


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> F*sK engadget. how reliable are they for stories. more like junk and garbage stories from them


There's a hacker conference going on at the moment, so there's a lot of scare stories going round lately.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> There's a hacker conference going on at the moment, so there's a lot of scare stories going round lately.


Oh, you mean the one in Vegas? I have a friend that went to that, i'm going to ask him


----------



## OCmember

Ok, so this is not garbage news:
http://sdtimes.com/sd-times-blog-x86-exploit-released/2/


----------



## ThEoNeTrUeAcE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol if your infected bad enugh that they have low level os access you already have alot more problems


What he said!


----------



## Dotachin

Since this is a security flaw and not a feature, aren't mobo manufacturers legally obliged to fix it?


----------



## Kana-Maru

After 3 - 5 years I wouldn't expect manufacturers to do anything. The masses have moved on to different tech. I'm going to reach out to ASUS, but I'm not to worried about it at the moment.


----------



## Dotachin

Worth a try, only support life reference I know is from Microsoft OSs, which are quite longer than 5 years ofc.

edit: besides, as the articles states, it's not just a security flaw but a fire hazard


----------



## Kana-Maru

I've uploaded some of my Fury X benchmarks.

Check them out here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/4810#post_24277521


----------



## ThEoNeTrUeAcE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I'm going to reach out to ASUS


I would be interested in an update for the Sabertooth x58 as I'm sure many others would be. Ask them if they need a certain number of customers onboard and I'm sure we can get a petition to meet their requirements.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

hi guys a few months before i posted here since i am really interested on using xeon on my asus r3e which i purchased for around 90+usd with the almost dead i7 960. then it didn't last long. i bought an i7 920 that i didnt know was a c0 revision and that's the one i am using now since april.

here is the best part again of the story. i will be able to purchase a xeon w3680 here for around 95usd only. it is usually 100+usd in ebay so i think this is a steal already.

i am really excited to have it this week and try it on my great motherboard.

like everyone else here, i don't feel the need to upgrade even on skylake. i have a gtx970 which works great with my i7 920 so i guess it will work greater on my coming w3680.

great day everyone!


----------



## OCmember

@voidfahrenheit Good luck with the chip!

I wanna ask. Was it being sold from a private owner or a huge pc parts recycle e-tailer?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThEoNeTrUeAcE*
> 
> I would be interested in an update for the Sabertooth x58 as I'm sure many others would be. Ask them if they need a certain number of customers onboard and I'm sure we can get a petition to meet their requirements.


I'd be very surprised if Asus is willing to put any effort into something as old as X58. And honestly, I'm not even batting an eye after reading that article. Someone has to have low level access to your PC, so either someone personally attempting access physically or it has to already be infected. Even then its all a theoretical scenario.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i don't think mobo companys will patch the old hardware im not worried about the xeons myself they might already be fixed sence they were realeased in 2011 same time as the sandy bridge and if you read the article ocmember posted its going to be very hard to use the typical hacker or botnet writer wont be able to use it very easy going to be employed by high level hackers that wanna get into large businesses to steal or destroy data. And asus very well could put out a bios fix consideirng alot of their x58s are close to the same i remmber you could switch bios from a few of them and it would still work fine.

http://sdtimes.com/sd-times-blog-x86-exploit-released/2/


----------



## manolith

i want to get a w3680 but not sure that my classified will have issues with it. they are very cheap on ebay


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I've uploaded some of my Fury X benchmarks.
> 
> Check them out here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/4810#post_24277521


Good stuff, my G1 should be in soon. I'm jealous of the 4.8 OC, I'm not even sure if my 4.6 OC on the X5675 would be stable enough to bench very much. I think I might need to go ahead and reseat the CPU I still haven't pulled out that piece of fuzz or whatever the heck it was that fell into the socket when I did the swap. Maybe that is part of it. So I will likely be benching at 4.3. I did get everything else thrown together this morning. Quad monitor set up is all mounted and cables ran, mixer and mic stands mounted and hooked up, speakers, and webcam. Only waiting on the card and final cable routing and set up, then benches.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> @voidfahrenheit Good luck with the chip!
> 
> I wanna ask. Was it being sold from a private owner or a huge pc parts recycle e-tailer?


It's a shop near my place i dunno if it's called a pc parts recycle e-tailer. It was the same w3680 that we tested on my mobo last april when my 960 died. I wasnt able to purchase it bec the price before was triple. I really do hope i'll get a very good chip which i can OC better than this c0 920. Sweet spot is only 3.8ghz on a 1.3v... Too much.


----------



## OCmember

@voidfahrenheit Good Luck! Let us know how it goes


----------



## Bal3Wolf

what voltages have you guys needed for 5675 on 4500 and above my 4400 uses like 1.344 i kinda wanna hit 4500 but not go voltage crazy.


----------



## OCmember

@Bal3Wolf That's about right on par with my i7 970 & W3690. Both chips need @ 1.38v for 4.6GHz IBT Very High (stable)


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> @Bal3Wolf That's about right on par with my i7 970 & W3690. Both chips need @ 1.38v for 4.6GHz IBT Very High (stable)


Do you use the 1.38v 24/7? Is it safe enough?







i already killed a 960 but because of 3x faulty h80i.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> @Bal3Wolf That's about right on par with my i7 970 & W3690. Both chips need @ 1.38v for 4.6GHz IBT Very High (stable)
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use the 1.38v 24/7? Is it safe enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i already killed a 960 but because of 3x faulty h80i.
Click to expand...

how the heck the 900s are tough i ran 1.4 thru my 930 under water for years without any degrading at all or problems. Yours musta got really hot suprised it didnt shut the pc down when i had a pump wire come loose while gone my pc auto shutdown when it got hot enugh.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> how the heck the 900s are tough i ran 1.4 thru my 930 under water for years without any degrading at all or problems. Yours musta got really hot suprised it didnt shut the pc down when i had a pump wire come loose while gone my pc auto shutdown when it got hot enugh.


i think my mistake that time was not configuring in the bios that PC should shutdown when the temps gets too much high.







anyway i still have my 960 with me hoping that someday it will work again hahaha! later my 920 will take a rest.







i will use the w3680, if i don't like it i will switch it with the x5660 hehehe!


----------



## OCmember

@voidfahrenheit I wouldn't use those volts for 24/7 use even if the max Intel stated Vcore was 1.375v

I'll probably stick with 4.4GHz @ 1.33v


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> @voidfahrenheit I wouldn't use those volts for 24/7 use even if the max Intel stated Vcore was 1.375v
> 
> I'll probably stick with 4.4GHz @ 1.33v


but i think 1.38 doesnt hurt also right? XD

this thread gave me a reason not to upgrade. really... instead i will sell my gtx 970 next year and upgrade to a more powerful gpu instead of sli.
lga1366 for the win hehehe!


----------



## OCmember

@voidfahrenheit That's on you. I wouldn't. People do and have. I just don't want to burn out anything for things that aren't necessary.


----------



## arnavvr

I was thinking about selling my 3930K and going X5660 or X5675. How much slower are the Xeons when compared to Sandy Bridge-E?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> I was thinking about selling my 3930K and going X5660 or X5675. How much slower are the Xeons when compared to Sandy Bridge-E?


I ran a crap load of benchmarks last summer and compared my OC'd X5660 to overclocked X79 CPUs.

The difference clock for clock for the X58 [Westmere-EP] vs the X79 [Sandy Bridge-E, Ivy Bridge-E] was only 9.77%. I even beat Sandy Bridge-E in a few test I believe. Maybe it was just one, I can't remember. So yeah the real world difference is even less than that, but based on any benchmarks the difference was only 9.77% overall.

Why would you sell your 3930K to downgrade? You must have to rigs and must be trying to cash out on the X79 while prices are decently high at the moment?


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I ran a crap load of benchmarks last summer and compared my OC'd X5660 to overclocked X79 CPUs.
> 
> The difference clock for clock for the X58 [Westmere-EP] vs the X79 [Sandy Bridge-E, Ivy Bridge-E] was only 9.77%. I even beat Sandy Bridge-E in a few test I believe. Maybe it was just one, I can't remember. So yeah the real world difference is even less than that, but based on any benchmarks the difference was only 9.77% overall.
> 
> Why would you sell your 3930K to downgrade? You must have to rigs and must be trying to cash out on the X79 while prices are decently high at the moment?


1. Mine is a dud Overclocker. Can't even hit 4.5 without stupidly high volts. The only good thing about it is the IMC, which can hit 2400 C12 1.7V

2. I got my X79 Motherboard for $50 during the EVGA Memorial Sale. Also got a 3930 and Intel DX79TO. I traded the motherboard for a GTX 580, so I would be getting close to $450 in value.

3. My motherboard isn't very good, and I would be trading up to a better one on X58.

4. Yes, I do have a second rig to use while doing this.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> I was thinking about selling my 3930K and going X5660 or X5675. How much slower are the Xeons when compared to Sandy Bridge-E?


Not much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> 1. Mine is a dud Overclocker. Can't even hit 4.5 without stupidly high volts. The only good thing about it is the IMC, which can hit 2400 C12 1.7V


So far it seems as capable as most Westmeres. Clock by clock, my 4930k was like 3-6% over my X5650. Performance difference was almost nonexistant in daily apps and games, i only saw some difference on BOINC, and even then, it wasn't much. Maybe a couple minutes in task completion time, and even then that could be attributed to the tasks themselves, as they are not 100% equal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> 2. I got my X79 Motherboard for $50 during the EVGA Memorial Sale. Also got a 3930 and Intel DX79TO. I traded the motherboard for a GTX 580, so I would be getting close to $450 in value.
> 
> 3. My motherboard isn't very good, and I would be trading up to a better one on X58.


With that much money, you could get a very high end x58 board (RIIIE, EVGA X58 Classy, GB X58 UD7), a X5650 and spare cash. A X5660 or X5670 might even be more on that range, and might be better for OCing due to the higher multiplier. If you worry about that, there are some cheap 980X's if you know where to find.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Not much.
> So far it seems as capable as most Westmeres. Clock by clock, my 4930k was like 3-6% over my X5650. Performance difference was almost nonexistant in daily apps and games, i only saw some difference on BOINC, and even then, it wasn't much. Maybe a couple minutes in task completion time, and even then that could be attributed to the tasks themselves, as they are not 100% equal.
> With that much money, you could get a very high end x58 board (RIIIE, EVGA X58 Classy, GB X58 UD7), a X5650 and spare cash. A X5660 or X5670 might even be more on that range, and might be better for OCing due to the higher multiplier. If you worry about that, there are some cheap 980X's if you know where to find.


I was actually looking at a Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC w/ a 5Ghz Capable 930. I HWBot so that's why I need high clocking chips.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> 1. Mine is a dud Overclocker. Can't even hit 4.5 without stupidly high volts. The only good thing about it is the IMC, which can hit 2400 C12 1.7V
> 
> 2. I got my X79 Motherboard for $50 during the EVGA Memorial Sale. Also got a 3930 and Intel DX79TO. I traded the motherboard for a GTX 580, so I would be getting close to $450 in value.
> 
> 3. My motherboard isn't very good, and I would be trading up to a better one on X58.
> 
> 4. Yes, I do have a second rig to use while doing this.


I see. Sandy Bridge-E does overclock better than Ivy Bridge-E from what I've seen. Too bad you cant reach 4.5Ghz decently though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> I was actually looking at a Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC w/ a 5Ghz Capable 930. I HWBot so that's why I need high clocking chips.


@ 5Ghz 930 probably won't get you much on HWBOT. You'll definitely want to go Hexa Core or at least get something newer. Once you pass 4Ghz you'll need much more voltage for higher stable overclocks. 4.2Ghz - 4.4Ghz -4.6Ghz - 4.8Ghz all usually need a decently high voltage for stability. Unless you know what you are doing or you get a "golden chip" as they say. Since you "HWBOT", you'll probably want to check out Intel latest and greatest platforms.

You are already setting yourself back roughly 10% against 2nd and 3rd generation CPUsby going 1366-X58. Intel is on their 5th Gen and Haswell-E is out with X99+DDR4. So I'm not sure what you are looking to accomplish on HWBOT. Chances are you will kill the CPU trying to rank up on HWBOT. Not only that, but you'll have to beat my HWBOT scores as well. I was number 1 in all of the X5660 test I ran. I'm sure someone has d*** near killed their CPUs to beat my score by now. I could careless really. I was on HWBOT last year, but stopped since I was putting unnecessary stress on my CPU cores for a stupid score that will be overshadowed within a year anyways. Still at the time it was amazing seeing the X79 boys cry foul at my official scores.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> I was actually looking at a Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC w/ a 5Ghz Capable 930. I HWBot so that's why I need high clocking chips.


There is a Gigabyte X58A-ud5 for sale here


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> I was actually looking at a Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC w/ a 5Ghz Capable 930. I HWBot so that's why I need high clocking chips.


That's actually a bit of a tall order for a 930 to do. My own W3530 (Xeonized 930) barely did 4,630 MHz on chilled water with a custom loop, and it wasn't 100% stable (stable as in "barely boted and froze up when opening Chrome") i think it was running @10-15c, and still...

As Kana-Maru has said, if you do plan to stand a chance on HWBot, better go for a hexacore that can do at least 4.5 GHz. Quaddies like the 930 won't be able to hold a candle, especially with a well clocked 2600k (a lot f those were able to get easily to 5 GHz, mine got to 4.8 GHz very easily), nevermind a newer "mainstream" CPU, or anything socket 2011.

The mobo is a very nice choice though. Can't believe i forgot it existed.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> That's actually a bit of a tall order for a 930 to do. My own W3530 (Xeonized 930) barely did 4,630 MHz on chilled water with a custom loop, and it wasn't 100% stable (stable as in "barely boted and froze up when opening Chrome") i think it was running @10-15c, and still...
> 
> As Kana-Maru has said, if you do plan to stand a chance on HWBot, better go for a hexacore that can do at least 4.5 GHz. Quaddies like the 930 won't be able to hold a candle, especially with a well clocked 2600k (a lot f those were able to get easily to 5 GHz, mine got to 4.8 GHz very easily), nevermind a newer "mainstream" CPU, or anything socket 2011.
> 
> The mobo is a very nice choice though. Can't believe i forgot it existed.


The X58 OC comes w/ the 930, and the seller says it will do 5.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> The X58 OC comes w/ the 930, and the seller says it will do 5.


Well, seems like a nice chip to toy with. I kinda want to test my W3530 on my Classy (i utterly destroyed my RIIIE socket







), but i'm too lazy









Though you won't be winning many points with it, i would still keep it but look for a hexa somewhere else.


----------



## OCmember

nm


----------



## Kana-Maru

I played some more Shadows of Mordor 100% maxed - Ultra @ 1440p tonight for about 2 hours with my GF. See was getting all into the game and stuff. I really need to make more time to complete this game since it's really fun to play. The combat is pretty exciting once you start leveling up and things like that. Anyways I'm amazed with the Fury X performance. No micro stutter or input lag. No issues at all. I didn't benchmark the FPS, but I did monitor it. The FPS did always hover around 80fps - 95fps. The lowest frame rate I can remember was 63fps. I wasn't using a heavy OC so those number could easily increase. I was running the 6GB texture pack with the 4GB HBM.

The best news was that the Fury X, along with it's great cooling, never went above 48c! Coming from a person that had dual GTX 670s 2-Way SLI that could easily soar to 65c-73c in the blink of an eye is saying a lot. The Fury X temps got as low as 36c at times and hung around in the 30s. Other times it's was in the low 40s. Idle temp is 26c. The only time the core clock dropped was during none gameplay events [CG movies etc].

I was playing with my X5660 clocked @ 4.0Ghz. My X5660 temp avg appeared to be 37c. The temp max was 47c.


----------



## FlawleZ

Best bet honestly is get a Westmere. Mine can boot to 5Ghz on a simple H100i and 30 minutes of overclocking after I installed it. The Westmere just run cooler and overclock higher not to mention 6 cores vs 4.


----------



## OCmember

Shadows is a heavy GPU game? @Kana-Maru


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Finally got the w3680. I think 4.4ghz 1.34v will be the stable clock now. Im trying to use 4.6ghz and 1.384v i dunno if it's enough. Should i look also at the voltage in hwmonitor?
I will tinker with the settings till i got the sweet spot.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Shadows is a heavy GPU game? @Kana-Maru


It doesn't seem to be CPU heavy, but the game has plenty of graphical settings that will stress the GPU when set to Ultra at higher resolutions.


----------



## arnavvr

I'm pretty much set on the X58A-OC. I might be trading to a 3-Way 580 Setup. My 2010 Ultimate Rig is almost complete


----------



## xxpenguinxx

My Evga board drops a RAM slot every so often, usually due to an unstable overclock. The problem is I have to completely reset my BIOS, and sometimes switch the RAM around to get it to work again.

CPUz shows 24GB, but Windows only shows 16GB. I checked in msconfig and there is no max memory limit set.

EDIT: I'm able to reproduce it when setting the RAM to 1600 7-7-7-21. Each stick is able to pass ITB and super pi 32M at these speeds.


----------



## OCmember

@xxpenguinxx My E760 is the same way. Luckily I haven't had that happen in a while. Hit a stable 4.5GHz but at 1.365v - little too high but least it's cooled with a good custom loop. Doesn't go over 64*c with either IBT or P95 in 80*F ambient.


----------



## OCmember

@voidfahrenheit Looks about right to me. Nice 35 multi!







That's the Sabertooth, right?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> EDIT: I'm able to reproduce it when setting the RAM to 1600 7-7-7-21. Each stick is able to pass ITB and super pi 32M at these speeds.


I wouldn't rely on IBT or P95 for testing the ram speed and timings. Either use Memtest HCI or use the extended version of Windows Memory Diagnostics but be sure to keep the Cache set to "on" during the test. Hit F1 to enter the options, select Extended, hit tab, select on, hit tab, enter the amount of iterations you want to run, then hit F10 to apply and let it run. Also if your Uncore is reaching close to 3GHz you'll want to push 1.250v-1.275v on the CPU VTT voltage.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I've tested the uncore and I can go to about 3.2Ghz before needing any voltage, and up to 3400Mhz at 1.25V. At the default 2.4Ghz, x1.5 RAM speed, the same thing happens at those timings and speed.

It's just an annoyance more than anything. For non memory benchmarks and games there's little to no performance difference, so unless I'm looking at the task manager 24/7 I won't notice it even happened. 1800 8-8-8-24 1T is stable with no weirdness, I think I'll just keep it here for now.


----------



## OCmember

Odd. I am able to tell the difference in games with a high Uncore. Oh well, good luck


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I meant just on the dual channel vs triple channel RAM. The uncore makes a pretty big difference.


----------



## DunePilot

So I swapped from a GTX 460 to a Gigabyte G1 980 Ti, also going from a 2 monitor set up to a 4 monitor 3+1 set up. For some reason I still have my standard display set up when I boot in... the other two recently added monitors aren't being detected. Both are hooked up via display port and both of the monitors that are my original and working are both hooked up with DVI.... anyone have any ideas, is it a driver issue, or perhaps the display port cables I am using (monoprice) aren't up to spec?


----------



## Talo

So, I think I am giving up on the RAM I purchased.

As I mentioned in my last posts about a week ago, I had been getting BSOD ever since I upgraded my ram.

The manufacturer specs on the ram are 1866 MHz and CL-9 timings. It passed post but wasn't able to finish loading Windows with those speeds. When I lowered the speed to 1600 MHz and loosened the timings to CL-10, I was able to use windows and run stuff, but would occasionally hit a BSOD.

I finally got tired of it and tried lowering the speed to 1333 MHz, but still hit BSOD. I even upped the VTT to 1.3 volts in case maybe the Xeon required more than my i7 did for whatever reason, but still would hit a BSOD. I ran Memtest86+ and several other mem tests, but none found any error (at least within the first 2 passes).

Finally to make sure that the error wasn't coming from some other component, I switched in my old 3 x 2gb 1333mhz CL-7 ram and of course it worked flawlessly.

Is there anything else anyone would recommend I try, or at this point is it a dead end and I should just return the ram.

I'm not even sure I need more than 6gb of ram anyway. I'm only really browsing, doing work in MS Office and occasionally R or other SDKs, and playing games. I do see most games recommend 8gb, and I get the feeling that I'll experience less lag when I have a ton of tabs open, but unless I'm missing something there doesn't seem to be a pressing need for an upgrade.

I guess if I can't get these to working, maybe I'll see about getting a used 3x 4gb set ddr3 1600mhz set.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I'd return the RAM if it won't even run at 1333MHz.

I noticed on Newegg the Crucial RAM I'm currently using are $90. It's only a dual channel kit but it does OC well.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148657

Both kits plus the single 8GB of the same stick worked fine on 3 different x58 motherboards.

You could also just go on Ebay and bid on some 4GB Samsung RAM. Just search "Samsung 4GB CH9" or "Samsung 4GB YK0". CH9 are normally 1333Mhz 9-9-9, while the YK0 are 1600Mhz 11-11-11. Most can overclock higher though.

I kind of want to get some SO-DIMM 204 Pin to 240 Pin adapters and test out some laptop memory since it's so cheap.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I'd return the RAM if it won't even run at 1333MHz.
> 
> I noticed on Newegg the Crucial RAM I'm currently using are $90. It's only a dual channel kit but it does OC well.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148657
> 
> Both kits plus the single 8GB of the same stick worked fine on 3 different x58 motherboards.
> 
> You could also just go on Ebay and bid on some 4GB Samsung RAM. Just search "Samsung 4GB CH9" or "Samsung 4GB YK0". CH9 are normally 1333Mhz 9-9-9, while the YK0 are 1600Mhz 11-11-11. Most can overclock higher though.
> 
> I kind of want to get some SO-DIMM 204 Pin to 240 Pin adapters and test out some laptop memory since it's so cheap.


I'm running four Samsung 4GB CH9 dimms in dual channel in my rig, they're perfectly stable at 1866MHz 9-9-9-24 1.5v, great ram. On the AMD A55 Llano platform I was able to get them up to 2330MHz 9-13-13-34 1.65v stable.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talo*
> 
> So, I think I am giving up on the RAM I purchased.
> 
> As I mentioned in my last posts about a week ago, I had been getting BSOD ever since I upgraded my ram.
> 
> The manufacturer specs on the ram are 1866 MHz and CL-9 timings. It passed post but wasn't able to finish loading Windows with those speeds. When I lowered the speed to 1600 MHz and loosened the timings to CL-10, I was able to use windows and run stuff, but would occasionally hit a BSOD.
> 
> I finally got tired of it and tried lowering the speed to 1333 MHz, but still hit BSOD. I even upped the VTT to 1.3 volts in case maybe the Xeon required more than my i7 did for whatever reason, but still would hit a BSOD. I ran Memtest86+ and several other mem tests, but none found any error (at least within the first 2 passes).
> 
> Finally to make sure that the error wasn't coming from some other component, I switched in my old 3 x 2gb 1333mhz CL-7 ram and of course it worked flawlessly.
> 
> Is there anything else anyone would recommend I try, or at this point is it a dead end and I should just return the ram.
> 
> I'm not even sure I need more than 6gb of ram anyway. I'm only really browsing, doing work in MS Office and occasionally R or other SDKs, and playing games. I do see most games recommend 8gb, and I get the feeling that I'll experience less lag when I have a ton of tabs open, but unless I'm missing something there doesn't seem to be a pressing need for an upgrade.
> 
> I guess if I can't get these to working, maybe I'll see about getting a used 3x 4gb set ddr3 1600mhz set.


I am running 18gigs of ram at 1700mhz on auto timings somthing you need to know on xeons you can only use 1066 and 1333 straps faster ones cause issues so you have to use blk to up the memory clock.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Does anyone have an issue with HPET causing massive frame rate drops or limits? I play APB Reloaded occasionally, and I noticed with HPET enabled I can't get much above 90fps, and it constantly drops to 50fps. With it disabled, I get about 110fps on average, with minimal drops. I haven't tried any other unreal 3 engine games.


----------



## OCmember

@xxpenguinxx Do you use Timer Resolution? It basically does the same thing. For slow systems it can cause system performance to feel sluggish. Especially if you are playing Unreal Tournament III or the latest free to play Unreal Tournament 4 pre-alpha. CS:GO not so much


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> @voidfahrenheit Looks about right to me. Nice 35 multi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Sabertooth, right?


thanks! I am using Asus R3E.







which i purchased around 90+usd only before heheh!

here is my screenie for today

do you think this is good?

i am trying 4.6 but cannot make it stable. i believe 1.4v is the limit. correct me if im wrong.









i need help on my settings to get 4.6ghz.

while playing BF4 i noticed that my fps increased. from max, avg and min fps.

i think it has something to do with my w3680(i called it *SKYFLAKES* -originated from a biscuit name from Philippines) instead of of SKYLAKE since i really don't feel the need the new i7. hehehe!

Next year I will upgrade to a new GPU.

I am using Win 10 Pro so i don't know if it's an advantage also.

have a great day everyone. I hope i am now a member of this club hahaha!


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> thanks! I am using Asus R3E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which i purchased around 90+usd only before heheh!


Wow! Thats a steal at that price. I got mine last year at quite a bit more, practically the same cost as the day it came out.







Its been great, only had one little issue. The IOH got really hot. I replaced the TIM and its fine now.


----------



## DunePilot

Upgrades are complete! Finally.
Here is a video of the new set up finished... or mostly finished.
Hope to have some benches up soon, gonna be working over the weekend so it'll probably be next week.



Fire Strike
X5675 @ 4.31Ghz - DDR3-1568Mhz
Score: 15789

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5699421

Fire Strike Extreme
X5675 @ 4.31Ghz - DDR3-1568Mhz
Score: 8127

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8171933?

Fire Strike Ultra
X5675 @ 4.31Ghz - DDR3-1568Mhz
Score: 4494

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8171841?


----------



## OCmember

@DunePilot Very nice DunePilot. Mackie makes great equipment. That's quite a little investment you got there.

Good Luck!

Cheers!


----------



## OCmember

@voidfahrenheit If it's IBT stable at a custom setting using 75% of the ram 10 passes, and an hour of Prime95 set to custom with 1 min intervals I call it stable. I also run Memtest HCI to 100% on each instance with 75-85% of the installed ram. Then I do a windows Mem Diagnostic on Extended, with Cache on for 2 passes..

1.330v for 4.47GHz is pretty good. My W3690 shoots up from 1.335v to 1.65v from 4.4GHz to 4.5GHz respectively. to me that's a pretty big leap for 100MHz..


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> i am trying 4.6 but cannot make it stable. i believe 1.4v is the limit. correct me if im wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need help on my settings to get 4.6ghz.


1.375v is your max.


----------



## VengeanceWithin

Hey all I'm new to these forums but have been reading a lot of these posts and found a lot of useful information so thanks for that.

I'm currently running a i7 950 @ 4.05Ghz but I'll have a x5670 here tomorrow (Friday). Hoping to get it to 4.2Ghz on a eVGA Classified 3 do you think that's gonna be in attainable?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VengeanceWithin*
> 
> Hey all I'm new to these forums but have been reading a lot of these posts and found a lot of useful information so thanks for that.
> 
> I'm currently running a i7 950 @ 4.05Ghz but I'll have a x5670 here tomorrow (Friday). Hoping to get it to 4.2Ghz on a eVGA Classified 3 do you think that's gonna be in attainable?


3.8Ghz - 4.2Ghz is usually easy to hit. 4Ghz is easier than 4.2Ghz from what I've seen. it depends on a few things as well. 4.2Ghz usually requires much more vCore and outputs more heat [not a little] than 4Ghz. With all of the help here and in the other X5660 topic, I'm sure you'll have no problem getting help for hitting 4.2Ghz within the first few hours after installing.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VengeanceWithin*
> 
> Hey all I'm new to these forums but have been reading a lot of these posts and found a lot of useful information so thanks for that.
> 
> I'm currently running a i7 950 @ 4.05Ghz but I'll have a x5670 here tomorrow (Friday). Hoping to get it to 4.2Ghz on a eVGA Classified 3 do you think that's gonna be in attainable?


Just to echo Kana, I've got a X5675 and 4.2 was pretty easy with a little voltage bump. But I wasn't too happy with the temps I was getting with my modest cooling setup, so turned it down to a straight 4.0 and that has been the sweet spot for me.


----------



## Kana-Maru

^ Now I want to echo you and state that I run 4Ghz 24/7







. The CPU temps, voltage, power usage and performance is great.








My CPU idles at 2.1Ghz with only 0.9v when I run 4Ghz. Most users can hit 4Ghz below 1.27v I believe.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VengeanceWithin*
> 
> Hey all I'm new to these forums but have been reading a lot of these posts and found a lot of useful information so thanks for that.
> 
> I'm currently running a i7 950 @ 4.05Ghz but I'll have a x5670 here tomorrow (Friday). Hoping to get it to 4.2Ghz on a eVGA Classified 3 do you think that's gonna be in attainable?
> 
> 
> 
> Just to echo Kana, I've got a X5675 and 4.2 was pretty easy with a little voltage bump. But I wasn't too happy with the temps I was getting with my modest cooling setup, so turned it down to a straight 4.0 and that has been the sweet spot for me.
Click to expand...

my 5675 was easy to hit 4.2 4.4 took some work but found out my x58 had 1 bad sata port that was causing me to think the oc waset stable.


----------



## OCmember

Keep 4.5GHz @ 1.365v
or
Keep 4.4GHz @ 1.335v

?


----------



## Kana-Maru

I vote: Keep 4.4GHz @ 1.335v

That is within Intel's recommended voltage and 100Mhz isn't massive. Now that's if we are talking 24/7 usage.

4.5GHz @ 1.365v is good for benchmarking purposes.

Are you talking about the X5690 or the W3690?


----------



## VengeanceWithin

Thanks for the replies. I'm looking forward to having something new to tinker with. I debated building a system using a Z97 but realized my X58 is still fast enough for what I do and don't have the funds for a new setup.

I wasn't aware you could put a Xeon in a x58 till I found this thread. After looking at the prices for a Xeon I figured it wouldn't cost a lot and would give me something new (to me) to play with.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I vote: Keep 4.4GHz @ 1.335v
> 
> That is within Intel's recommended voltage and 100Mhz isn't massive. Now that's if we are talking 24/7 usage.
> 
> 4.5GHz @ 1.365v is good for benchmarking purposes.
> 
> Are you talking about the X5690 or the W3690?


The W3690. I think you are right. I gave it some thought and it seems that it is hitting the a steep incline ramp after 4.4GHz @ 1.335v which could only mean it's nearing it's peak "comfortable" operating zone. I think I might retest for stabilty at that speed and volt just to be sure I wasn't jumping the gun too soon. I did at least 75% ram on IBT 10 passes, and an hour of P95 at 1 min intervals, along with the usual memory tests. It passed but something tells me to do it again, hmm
















What pushes me to go further is in gaming and Unreal Tournament 4, I can feel my system performance get sluggish when there is heavy networking... it's been that way since UT3


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> 1.375v is your max.


thanks man. i feel 4.4 1.33v will be my sweet spot. no need higher than it and it's not practical anymore.









once i got an LCS maybe i can reach 4.6 or .8







but that would be next year for sure.

what is nice about the x58 is you will really not feel the need to upgrade to new generation cpus. which the money will go to gpu and other parts


----------



## FlawleZ

I have an interesting case for you guys to hear and tell me what you think the problem is.

Several weeks back a friend hit me up and wanted my MSI Big Bang X58 board in trade for his Asus Sabertooh X58. At the time I hadn't yet picked up my X5675 but the board had been chugging along nicely with an i7 950. His Sabertooth had been working fine with a 980X. So, we swap boards and use our respective 6 core CPUs perfectly for a few weeks until a couple days ago he says he arrives at his PC to see it only a black screen and blinking cursor. Calls me up and we go through all the troubleshooting. I go over to his house to continue troubleshooting and what we found was:

The board would always boot to the BIOS without issue every time. After BIOS splash screen and the Marvell SATA controllers load, it would hang with the same blinking cursor. Initially we suspected OS or drive failure, but it was more than that. We eventually noticed that for a split second the board would flash "Checking NVRAM" before it would hang. We pulled every drive, every cable, every stick of RAM, etc. You name it we did it. Every drive and peripheral would detect perfectly in the BIOS, USB, SATA, etc. Nothing would boot or load beyond that extremely brief "Checking NVRAM" message.

Our last piece to change out was the CPU. We put an i7 975 in the board and boom, it booted to Windows beautifully. So we went back to the 980X, and tried disabling HT and cores. What we found was the system would boot and function perfectly if the 980X was forced to 1 core, 2 cores, or 3 cores. 4, 5, and 6 cores would cause the system to hang.

Here's where you come in: I personally think its the 980X and something failed, causing only 3 cores to function properly. He maintains he thinks the 980X is fine and that the Big Bang has some odd compatibility issue with the 980X alone. We can't seem to find anyone else online mentioning a compatibility issue with this CPU and board before. I'm heading over this evening with the Sabertooth and X5675 to test to find out for sure.

What do you guys think? Anyone ever heard of a 980X losing half its cores? What about compatibility issues?


----------



## Kana-Maru

That's weird. Is the BIOS up to date? Hopefully nothing in the socket or the CPU is defective. Have you guys checked the MB & CPU for defective components. The 980X might be the problem at the end of the day. Maybe it was damaged somehow. All it takes is a little static electricity.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> That's weird. Is the BIOS up to date? Hopefully nothing in the socket or the CPU is defective. Have you guys checked the MB & CPU for defective components. The 980X might be the problem at the end of the day. Maybe it was damaged somehow. All it takes is a little static electricity.


Wierd indeed! BOIS is version 1.7 which was the latest from MSI. We visually checked things yeah, nothing obvious. The MSI board booted seemed fine with the i7 975 isntalled. He's also had it up and running for a day or so on 3/6 cores on the 980X with HT enabled. I learned this afternoon he even stressed those 3 cores on the 980X today at 4.6Ghz without any problems. This system runs all higher end components from a few years back as you can imagine. Corsair XMS 1600Mhz, SLI GTX 780's, Asus Xonar, OCZ Revodrive2, etc.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Sounds like it could simply be a defective CPU.


----------



## FlawleZ

980X was bad. Did the same thing in the Sabertooth. So we bought a 5675 tonight. Another convert ☺


----------



## Kana-Maru

Well it looks like the CPU was defective after all. Good luck with the new CPU.


----------



## gooface

Whats the best/decent SATA3 controller I could get for one of these? I dont want to break the bank over one but I would be interested in getting one if they arent too much $$ and with TRIM support.


----------



## Kana-Maru

^ Top of the line will cost you around $500-600+. Decent speed will cost you around $250.00 $400.00.

If you want great performance and a cheap route you'll be better off getting a decent SSD with great Read and Writes.....then purchasing a PCIe 2.0 SATA III Card. The SSD should cost around $120 and you can find many PCIe SATA III cards for around $30-$60


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> ^ Top of the line will cost you around $500-600+. Decent speed will cost you around $250.00 $400.00.
> 
> If you want great performance and a cheap route you'll be better off getting a decent SSD with great Read and Writes.....then purchasing a PCIe 2.0 SATA III Card. The SSD should cost around $120 and you can find many PCIe SATA III cards for around $30-$60


Thats more of what I am looking for, what do people use generally on these boards for that? (PCIe SATA III cards)

I have a SSD in mine right now but I have a feeling its being held back by the SATA2 intel controller.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Well it is being held back by SATA II, but even when I was using SATA II and switched to SATA III I didn't really feel "that" much of a difference to be honest. The biggest difference is seeing the numbers. Daily usage doesn't need all that much performance anyways. I ran single SSD and RAID 0 SSD in SATA II and still got great speeds. If you need to move a lot of data or if you run some fairly high end programs then you "may" benefit from SATA III. All of my programs haven't benefited, but some have.

My Samsung EVO got me these results using a PCIe Card

http://s26.postimg.org/ce74dziuh/Upload.jpg

Now I'm getting this with my SSD:

http://s26.postimg.org/iaeu6m2ax/ATTO_Upload.jpg
http://s26.postimg.org/dd19li0bt/Crystal_Disk_Mark_Upload.jpg

All you really need for your SATA III SSD is a SATA III PCie card. Some will allow you to set up single drives or RAID 0,1,5,10 depending on what you purchase and need.


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well it is being held back by SATA II, but even when I was using SATA II and switched to SATA III I didn't really feel "that" much of a difference to be honest. The biggest difference is seeing the numbers. Daily usage doesn't need all that much performance anyways. I ran single SSD and RAID 0 SSD in SATA II and still got great speeds. If you need to move a lot of data or if you run some fairly high end programs then you "may" benefit from SATA III. All of my programs haven't benefited, but some have.
> 
> My Samsung EVO got me these results using a PCIe Card
> 
> http://s26.postimg.org/ce74dziuh/Upload.jpg
> 
> Now I'm getting this with my SSD:
> 
> http://s26.postimg.org/iaeu6m2ax/ATTO_Upload.jpg
> http://s26.postimg.org/dd19li0bt/Crystal_Disk_Mark_Upload.jpg
> 
> All you really need for your SATA III SSD is a SATA III PCie card. Some will allow you to set up single drives or RAID 0,1,5,10 depending on what you purchase and need.


Is this any good:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816124064

?

http://www.amazon.com/IO-Crest-Controller-Non-Raid-SI-PEX40064/dp/B00AZ9T3OU is the same thing right?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> Is this any good:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816124064
> 
> ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/IO-Crest-Controller-Non-Raid-SI-PEX40064/dp/B00AZ9T3OU is the same thing right?


Both of those look exactly the same. I believe they both are PCie x1. I'm sure your SSD will move much less than 700MB/s so you should be fine with that PCIe card. I don't have one in front of me so I can't tell you any pros or cons. There's plenty of reviews for you to read for both. It appears that RAID isn't supported.


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Both of those look exactly the same. I believe they both are PCie x1. I'm sure your SSD will move much less than 700MB/s so you should be fine with that PCIe card. I don't have one in front of me so I can't tell you any pros or cons. There's plenty of reviews for you to read for both. It appears that RAID isn't supported.


I might get this model:

http://www.amazon.com/IO-Crest-HyperDuo-Controller-SI-PEX40057/dp/B00AZ9T264

has a 88SE9230 Marvell chip on it vs 88SE9215 which does support RAID and its a few bucks more. Anyone with experience with this? I wonder if I will see issues in Win10 on it...


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> Is this any good:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816124064
> 
> ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/IO-Crest-Controller-Non-Raid-SI-PEX40064/dp/B00AZ9T3OU is the same thing right?


I have one like the one from New Egg, it works good and I boot from it.
The speeds are just shy of what the rated speed is of the drive, but way better than it was on sata2


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Upgrades are complete! Finally.
> Here is a video of the new set up finished... or mostly finished.
> Hope to have some benches up soon, gonna be working over the weekend so it'll probably be next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Strike
> X5675 @ 4.31Ghz - DDR3-1568Mhz
> Score: 15789
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5699421
> 
> Fire Strike Extreme
> X5675 @ 4.31Ghz - DDR3-1568Mhz
> Score: 8127
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8171933?
> 
> Fire Strike Ultra
> X5675 @ 4.31Ghz - DDR3-1568Mhz
> Score: 4494
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8171841?


Quote my own post so you know what I am talking about. So personal experience of throwing a top of the line card in the rig. So... it is awesome! I am not wild about Gigabytes "Flex Display" if your OC doesn't boot or you BSOD it can be a pain in the rear. I still am able to game with the OC at 4.3 without any issues. I kept having my games crash, WoW, GTA5, Witcher 3 and eventually figured out it must be the RAM and it was. So... I could game with the RAM at 7-8-7-21 and 4.3 on the old GTX 460 with medium game settings, with the new 980 Ti, I went ahead and put it back stock to 9-10-9-27 after a couple days of constant game crashes (still running it on extreme mode in BIOS which auto tightens timings) and no more crashes. So if you update to a new card and want to run stuff on Ultra and have game crashes and can't figure it out, try setting your RAM back stock, it won't make more than 2-4% difference in benches anyways.

Kana did you have the same issue? I know for sure you said you rolled back the OC to 4.0 was it due to game crashes and did you have to touch your RAM? What is funny is that with 4.3 and the tight 7 timings I was able to run my FireStrike Ultras without issue but in game I was crashing usually within 15 minutes.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Kana did you have the same issue? I know for sure you said you rolled back the OC to 4.0 was it due to game crashes and did you have to touch your RAM? What is funny is that with 4.3 and the tight 7 timings I was able to run my FireStrike Ultras without issue but in game I was crashing usually within 15 minutes.


I run 4Ghz daily anyways. I've always ran 4Ghz for daily use since last year. I run 4.6Ghz and 4.8Ghz for benchmarking purposes. Once I upgraded to Windows 10 I had issues with ALL of my OCs. I've since solved that issue. My RAM timings are the same and I'm using the same settings that I used in Windows 7.

Over time people will learn how stable their overclocks are. If you are getting BSODs then there's probably something that needs to be tweaked. All of my Fury X benchmarks were done at 4.6Ghz and 4.8Ghz.


----------



## DunePilot

Yeah, my 4.5 is stable enough for a few benches but likes to crash when rendering videos or gaming too much, ended up being a hassle so I stick with 4.3 which is smooth as butter. A little higher on volts than I wish, I think you pull off better even on the lower binned chip and even with less voltage. I don't know if its my chip, my board, or maybe my 750 watt power supply, who knows. Then again I have a piece of fuzz or a pin from the MB in the socket too. (see video) maybe thats the issue. I'm almost afraid to pull it apart, might make matters worse if some pins have been bent.



With the new graphics card with the ram tightened and the 4.3 OC I was able to do all benches no prob, somehow it also increased my Cinebench scores from mid 960s to mid 980s, which doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. I ran into problems gaming though, since the system wasn't BSODing and only the games crashing I figured it was the RAM, so I rolled those back to stock and no problems since. Played GTA 5 for about 3 hours solid with everything possible maxed out.


----------



## greywarden

I got my new fancy cables in and hooked it up, there's something wrong with the 24pin









So I nabbed the one from Mom's computer to play around with overclocking and got her stable up to 4.387GHz (22x199) @ 1.344v









I probably could have adjusted the voltage down a little, but I had some stuff to accomplish today, since I'm only out of class for a week, so I stopped there.









I need to sell my i3 and 750ti and some of my spare RAM so I can either pick up another 970 or the Quad mSATA PCIe setup...


----------



## Christes

Hello everyone!

I'm currently running an i7 930 @ 3.9GHz, but I'm toying with the idea of grabbing a six core X56** CPU just for the hell of it. However, I have a few questions about these CPUs first. Apologies if these are really noobish, but this seems like the best place on the internet to ask them.

1. Will my ASUS P6T (not deluxe) work with such a CPU? It seems like it should from what I read, but it's good to check. The BIOS version is 1201 IIRC.

2. What CPU multipliers would be available to me with these CPUs? It's easy enough to deduce the stock multiplier, of course. I'm curious about what's available in the BIOS. For example, my i7 930 has a stock multiplier of x21, but x22 is also available in the BIOS. Likewise, the 5660 apparently has the same stock multiplier, but what else would be available?

3. The conventional wisdom for overclocking i7 9**'s seems to be that odd multipliers are better. Is this also true of X56** CPUs?

4. Do we think all of these CPUs just the same product binned differently? Or are there some divisions within them?

5. What's up with the official TDPs? 5650-5675 all list 95W, which jumps to 130W in the 5680. The 5679 sits bizarrely in between at 115W. (The 5679 seems kind of strange in general TBH) Are these TDPs just because of the clockspeeds, or do they reflect something else as well?

6. For overclocking, how significant is the benefit of getting a higher-rated X56** CPU? Obviously, I'd want the new CPU to at least match my current speed, and I'm willing to pay more money to ensure that.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Yeah, my 4.5 is stable enough for a few benches but likes to crash when rendering videos or gaming too much, ended up being a hassle so I stick with 4.3 which is smooth as butter. A little higher on volts than I wish, I think you pull off better even on the lower binned chip and even with less voltage. I don't know if its my chip, my board, or maybe my 750 watt power supply, who knows. Then again I have a piece of fuzz or a pin from the MB in the socket too. (see video) maybe thats the issue. I'm almost afraid to pull it apart, might make matters worse if some pins have been bent..


WOW something definitely fell down in there. I started to shake my head when I first saw it. 5 looks later I can't figure out what it is. If I were you I would get some canned air. Remove the CPU and blow whatever that was out of the socket. Hopefully it hasn't melted and became attached to anything. You have nothing to lose. The PC appears to be doing fine during GTAV. You definitely need to get whatever that is out of there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christes*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> 1. Will my ASUS P6T (not deluxe) work with such a CPU? It seems like it should from what I read, but it's good to check. The BIOS version is 1201 IIRC.


Here is a full list of supported boards. If I need to update please let me know.
http://www.overclock-and-game.com/17-tech-news-and-reviews/pc-hardware-and-reviews/28-x5660-review?showall=&start=9

My blog\website is under going some changes at the moment. The full review and information should still be available to read.

It looks good for you.
Quote:


> 2. What CPU multipliers would be available to me with these CPUs? It's easy enough to deduce the stock multiplier, of course. I'm curious about what's available in the BIOS. For example, my i7 930 has a stock multiplier of x21, but x22 is also available in the BIOS. Likewise, the 5660 apparently has the same stock multiplier, but what else would be available?


It does depend on the motherboard. To take full advantage of the x24 multiplier you'll need to run C-states and EIST+Turbo. On my MB I can use many of the multipliers, but I cannot use x22 or x24. Some MB can and some cant. I have a Sabertooth X58. I'm sure someone will be able to help you.

Quote:


> 3. The conventional wisdom for overclocking i7 9**'s seems to be that odd multipliers are better. Is this also true of X56** CPUs?


The X56xx - L56xx and Wxxxx all overclock similar to Bloomfields. Some people have literally installed their X56xxx and ran OC settings from their i7-9xx and had zero issues. The Uncore is 1.8x the RAM instead of x2 [<--- Bloomfields i7-9xx]. It's just little things like that. Finding your max BCLK is one of the most important things. Getting the RAM timings, DRAM Frequency and Uncore stable is usually the next problems.
Quote:


> 5. What's up with the official TDPs? 5650-5675 all list 95W, which jumps to 130W in the 5680. The 5679 sits bizarrely in between at 115W. (The 5679 seems kind of strange in general TBH) Are these TDPs just because of the clockspeeds, or do they reflect something else as well?


Yes. It depends. Some have higher CPU multipliers. Some are more power efficient and other aren't. The 130W TDP CANNOT take as much heat as the 95W TDP processors. The clock speeds are much higher with the 130W TDP's. The 95W TDPs are more efficient and can be powerful as well with a nice overclock.

Quote:


> 6. For overclocking, how significant is the benefit of getting a higher-rated X56** CPU? Obviously, I'd want the new CPU to at least match my current speed, and I'm willing to pay more money to ensure that.


Don't waste your money. Just buy from bulk. Don't buy from selling trying to sell their CPUs that they've cherry picked through. Buy from selling with 50 or more CPUs. That way you don't have to worry about getting a cherry picked POS. I've been telling people this since 2013. Don't pay more because that doesn't mean it will be higher binned. However, I'm sitting on a CPU that can clock up to 5.4Ghz if you are interested lol. I get 4.8Ghz easy haha....where is the money! Nah seriously just make the best decision and save as much money as you can. A X5650 should take you to 4.2Ghz -4.6Ghz and possibly higher. Those were selling for around $50 last time I checked some months ago.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> WOW something definitely fell down in there. I started to shake my head when I first saw it. 5 looks later I can't figure out what it is. If I were you I would get some canned air. Remove the CPU and blow whatever that was out of the socket. Hopefully it hasn't melted and became attached to anything. You have nothing to lose. The PC appears to be doing fine during GTAV.


I know right! I'm almost afraid to though, I keep thinking if I pull it out I'm gonna have bent pins and it won't work as good as is it now. That would make sense of why I am having to do 1.365 and .1.335 to pull off 4.3Ghz though. I will have to plan to tackle this in the next couple of weeks. Get my new caple for the fourth monitor get that sorted out, find me a new CMOS battery and then knock out tackling the CPU with a pair of tweezers or a can of compressed air.... sigh. I swear I doubt most anyone would have seen it, I had the lighting to record the video and from the opposing angle you couldn't see it.


----------



## greywarden

I'm doing 4.378GHz @ 1.344v I could probably go a little lower voltage, maybe we just got poopy chips?


----------



## ThEoNeTrUeAcE

Got my x5680 out of the mail today, popped it in and am playing csgo at 4.4 @ 1.375. Temps are good so I'll probably leave it here.


----------



## OCmember

@ThEoNeTrUeAcE 1.350v intel stated vcore max for that chip


----------



## ThEoNeTrUeAcE

Temps are in the low 60s and high 50s during stress test. Seems fine. Other thoughts on 24/7 overvolting on an h60 p&p?


----------



## wiretap

Well, I feel like a dumbass. I had thought my motherboard was acting up so I ordered a new Asus x58 Rampage III GENE. Mind you this was after I purchased new RAM, new CPU, RMA'd the graphics card, bought a new power supply, etc. It was only getting like 20% graphics card performance and terrible passmark scores. Games would only get about 20fps or less and even HD video was unplayable. I had went from Windows 7 x64 to Windows 8.1 x64 to Windows 10 Pro x64.. updated drivers, updated BIOS, updated graphics card firmware, etc.

Just a few mins ago I remembered that I had been testing out some different overclocking settings in the BIOS and I remembered I changed something.. the QPI speed. I had it set to slow mode. I just now set it back to the normal speed and everything is working fine.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> Well, I feel like a dumbass. I had thought my motherboard was acting up so I ordered a new Asus x58 Rampage III GENE. Mind you this was after I purchased new RAM, new CPU, RMA'd the graphics card, bought a new power supply, etc. It was only getting like 20% graphics card performance and terrible passmark scores. Games would only get about 20fps or less and even HD video was unplayable. I had went from Windows 7 x64 to Windows 8.1 x64 to Windows 10 Pro x64.. updated drivers, updated BIOS, updated graphics card firmware, etc.
> 
> Just a few mins ago I remembered that I had been testing out some different overclocking settings in the BIOS and I remembered I changed something.. the QPI speed. I had it set to slow mode. I just now set it back to the normal speed and everything is working fine.


Yeah you should probably just jump out the second story window. Glad you finally made it back to the BIOS. Lol you seriously did all of that. Wow.


----------



## wiretap

yup.. lmao. I should probably just go walk in front of an oncoming train.









I should have just started fresh on the 'new' motherboard, but like a tool I used the Asus EZ utility to load my old BIOS settings on the recently purchased motherboard. I was like @!?!#$(*)! there's no way.. no possible way after replacing pretty much every component that I have two dud motherboards. Then I started going over every single one of the BIOS menus and finally found it.. lol.

Anyone want to buy a Asus Rampage III GENE?







Latest BIOS installed, and works with Xeons, SATA 6G, USB 3.0, etc.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> yup.. lmao. I should probably just go walk in front of an oncoming train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have just started fresh on the 'new' motherboard, but like a tool I used the Asus EZ utility to load my old BIOS settings on the recently purchased motherboard. I was like @!?!#$(*)! there's no way.. no possible way after replacing pretty much every component that I have two dud motherboards. Then I started going over every single one of the BIOS menus and finally found it.. lol.
> 
> Anyone want to buy a Asus Rampage III GENE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest BIOS installed, and works with Xeons, SATA 6G, USB 3.0, etc.


you'll be surprised alot of people are interested in that board.


----------



## wiretap

I had a heck of a time finding one.. maybe I'll throw it up on Ebay and Amazon tomorrow.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

here is my latest firestrike score but i really don't understand why it is saying TIME MEASURING INACCURATE.

sometimes it will show valid result.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5717624


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThEoNeTrUeAcE*
> 
> Temps are in the low 60s and high 50s during stress test. Seems fine. Other thoughts on 24/7 overvolting on an h60 p&p?


I personally think marginal voltage over 1.35 isn't going to be a big deal especially since the temps are good and it's not like it's folding 24/7. Having said that, I usually just run 4Ghz unless I'm benching because it only needs 1.24V and it's plenty fast for anything I do.


----------



## Kana-Maru

^ Welcome to windows 10. If you are using a SSD I've heard that turning off rapid modes help. Time issues.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> ^ Welcome to windows 10. If you are using a SSD I've heard that turning off rapid modes help. Time issues.


ahm, where should i turn off rapid mode? in the samsung app or in windows?


----------



## Kana-Maru

I believe it's in the Samsung app. It's called Magician I believe. I recently used a Samsung SSD.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I vote: Keep 4.4GHz @ 1.335v
> 
> That is within Intel's recommended voltage and 100Mhz isn't massive. Now that's if we are talking 24/7 usage.
> 
> 4.5GHz @ 1.365v is good for benchmarking purposes.
> 
> Are you talking about the X5690 or the W3690?


When are you talking about voltages, are you refering to them with LLC off or LLC on?

Cause i can barely keep my x5670 at 4.2 rock solid at 1,35v with HT off (and 6 sticks of ram), but im not using LLC at all.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I believe it's in the Samsung app. It's called Magician I believe. I recently used a Samsung SSD.


n

Did you noticed the difference? Ow i think mine is off. Or should i say disabled by default and i cant switch it on. That one need rebooting once changed right?

@space marine

What is the diff between LlC off and on? And where can i check that setting? Maybe i need to do something with that also


----------



## ghabhaducha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> I had a heck of a time finding one.. maybe I'll throw it up on Ebay and Amazon tomorrow.


Hopefully this is allowed given the ToS, not trying to do anything nefarious.

I remember talking to this guy: https://www.reddit.com/r/hardwareswap/comments/3eq44l/usaoh_h_i7_980x_lga1366_w_paypal/cthgwdu
He was more than happy to trade a Sabertooth X58 for a Rampage III Gene.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Hope to be part of the club...







I am using my game name Vexermeister but most forums i use voidfahrenheit as my name









http://valid.x86.fr/qene4f


----------



## BaldMan

I have always run LLC at max on all my gigabyte boards.

Currently have my x5680 running [email protected] hottest core is at 56deg linpack. Seems like an average chip but making do.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldMan*
> 
> I have always run LLC at max on all my gigabyte boards.
> 
> Currently have my x5680 running [email protected] hottest core is at 56deg linpack. Seems like an average chip but making do.


http://www.overclock.net/t/846439/x58a-series-3-level-llc-examined-graphs-included

I use level 1. But there are people on here with way better results than I. Good write up, worth a read.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> @space marine
> 
> What is the diff between LLC off and on? And where can i check that setting? Maybe i need to do something with that also


LLC off means that the voltage setting is the max voltage it can reach under usage (so it has vdroop).
LLC on means the opposite, is an average voltage but the peak can go much higher.

It makes a big difference to say 1,35v llc off or llc on, under load it can be also a 0,3v difference. That's why i'm asking

You can find it in your bios, it's either called load line calibration or vdroop (vdroop on means llc off, and viceversa)


----------



## DunePilot

The Gigabyte boards and a few of the Asus have three options. Think of it as 0%, 50% and 100% with 100% having the chance for spikes above BIOS voltage settings. Level 1 (or 50%) reduce Vdroop by about 50% vs. what you would see having LLC off.

http://www.overclock.net/t/846439/x58a-series-3-level-llc-examined-graphs-included

All 4 pages worth a read.


----------



## Christes

So I have to admit - I'm still a little paranoid about odd/even multipliers. Can people here confirm from experience if odd multipliers are better? I've heard mixed things.

In any case, I'm still really curious which multipliers are available to which CPUs. For example, it seems like the X5670 can do x22 and x24 but not x23 from some of the things that I've read. Obviously, that's undesirable if odd multipliers are, in fact, better.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> LLC off means that the voltage setting is the max voltage it can reach under usage (so it has vdroop).
> LLC on means the opposite, is an average voltage but the peak can go much higher.
> 
> It makes a big difference to say 1,35v llc off or llc on, under load it can be also a 0,3v difference. That's why i'm asking
> 
> You can find it in your bios, it's either called load line calibration or vdroop (vdroop on means llc off, and viceversa)


Maybe it was the one i set to full calibration to avoid vdroop. That's why i have a constant 1.33v. Is that correct?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I really don't think it matters. I haven't seen a difference overclocking using an odd or even multiplier. Really, your best bet is to find the highest clocked xeon at the lowest price, preferably being sold by a company in bulk as Kana said, so you don't risk getting the bad CPU someone doesn't want.


----------



## wiretap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christes*
> 
> In any case, I'm still really curious which multipliers are available to which CPUs. For example, it seems like the X5670 can do x22 and x24 but not x23 from some of the things that I've read. Obviously, that's undesirable if odd multipliers are, in fact, better.


Yup, I don't have the x23 multiplier available on my X5670.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christes*
> 
> So I have to admit - I'm still a little paranoid about odd/even multipliers. Can people here confirm from experience if odd multipliers are better? I've heard mixed things.
> 
> In any case, I'm still really curious which multipliers are available to which CPUs. For example, it seems like the X5670 can do x22 and x24 but not x23 from some of the things that I've read. Obviously, that's undesirable if odd multipliers are, in fact, better.


My 5675 does 23 and 25 turbo but I can't set a 24 multi in the bios. Curiously if I look what it says in cpu-z my maximum multi is 26, but I can't set that in the bios nor have I ever seen it use.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It's because the x24 multiplier is for Turbo on all cores, some motherboards allow you to select it.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Not all cores. Only two cores.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> Maybe it was the one i set to full calibration to avoid vdroop. That's why i have a constant 1.33v. Is that correct?


yep


----------



## kckyle

if you guys scroll all the way back to when this thread was first started,. we had a pretty lengthy discussion about what cpu favors which multi and what not.


----------



## DunePilot

I just got to thinking about it Kana and Kckyle maybe one of you or someone else can throw your opinion out on this... you think part of the reason why I am having to do 1.365 VCORE 1.335QPI/PLL to have an extremely stable 4.3 on the X5675 is because I am using 2 8GB sticks of RAM, is that harder on the IMC than say 2 4GB sticks? The 4.3 is pretty rock solid, I ran GTA 5 last night for a few hours solid with everything possible maxed out without a single hiccup.

I know a lot of you are getting 4.5-6 on that same kind of voltage...


----------



## kckyle

i don't think ram is the issue here, i'm also running 2x8gb of ram here. are you inputing 1.365v or is that what the cpuz reads


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I just got to thinking about it Kana and Kckyle maybe one of you or someone else can throw your opinion out on this... you think part of the reason why I am having to do 1.365 VCORE 1.335QPI/PLL to have an extremely stable 4.3 on the X5675 is because I am using 2 8GB sticks of RAM, is that harder on the IMC than say 2 4GB sticks? The 4.3 is pretty rock solid, I ran GTA 5 last night for a few hours solid with everything possible maxed out without a single hiccup.
> 
> I know a lot of you are getting 4.5-6 on that same kind of voltage...


my 5675 needs about 1.35-1.36 for 4.4 maybe best way to elimate ram and imc is run a lower blk with higher muti i been trying to see if i can get 4.5ghz stable myself but no luck.


----------



## DunePilot

CPU-Z is 1.344, in BIOS I run 1.365 and 1.335, it's very stable can render videos and hardcore game without issue. Had to back off the RAM timings to stock once I threw the 980 TI in the rig though, it was wanting to crash some of the games within 10-15 minutes but that was with 9-10-9-27 tightened to 7-8-7-21, since I backed it off I've been able to game without a hitch. Temps are in mid 30s at idle and 50s under heavy load. GPU 58 at idle, high 60s-70s under load (everything possible maxed in GTA5 kind of load). I mean I guess if its working I shouldn't really worry about it. I guess I might be bothered over nothing.


----------



## kckyle

i think the voltage is a bit high but its still below 1.35v so its really down to a silicon lottery at this rate. its still a pretty good chip. i wouldn't lose sleep over it to be honest.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

^ yeah i think also that it's the silicon lottery.

i am using 3x8gb 1600mhz kingston ram. i tried lowering the bclk and upping the multiplier and i had worst XD

just staying with the 4.4ghz 1.33v. i dont wanna put more vcore i don't need it actually. i game and do designing/photo editing only. i noticed on windows 10 that whenever i play bf4 and PS is open i always get a driver error. i don't know maybe the little OC i did with my gpu or what.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I've put so many hours into my X58+Fury X review. I really hope you guys read it. Feels like I'm doing my X5660 Review all over again lol. Now I see what the big sites go through.


----------



## ghabhaducha

True, but review sites also don't get nearly 6000 posts as a result of a single review







Keep it up man, I'm certain a ton of people will read it.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I've put so many hours into my X58+Fury X review. I really hope you guys read it. Feels like I'm doing my X5660 Review all over again lol. Now I see what the big sites go through.


Can you post the link for that review? Im interested on reading it.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Not all cores. Only two cores.


Unless benchmarks are lying to me in score, the first turbo multi is for all cores as far as I can tell. For my X5650, I have x20, x22 for turbo, and x23 for 2 cores with turbo. The Asus board allows me to select the x22 multiplier.

The Evga motherboard doesn't let me set x27 with the X5690, but if turbo is enabled and I choose the x26 multiplier, it will set all cores to x27, according to AIDA64. I can't tell if x28 ever kicks in though.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> Can you post the link for that review? Im interested on reading it.


yep, i quote this too. Where is it?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghabhaducha*
> 
> True, but review sites also don't get nearly 6000 posts as a result of a single review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up man, I'm certain a ton of people will read it.


I suppose that true. I'm gonna have to update my X58+X5660 review as well. More benchmarks to add.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> Can you post the link for that review? Im interested on reading it.


It's almost done. I'm uploading all of my benchmarks now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Unless benchmarks are lying to me in score, the first turbo multi is for all cores as far as I can tell. For my X5650, I have x20, x22 for turbo, and x23 for 2 cores with turbo. The Asus board allows me to select the x22 multiplier.
> 
> The Evga motherboard doesn't let me set x27 with the X5690, but if turbo is enabled and I choose the x26 multiplier, it will set all cores to x27, according to AIDA64. I can't tell if x28 ever kicks in though.


Sorry I was thinking about my X5660. You guys were discussion another CPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> yep, i quote this too. Where is it?


My Fury X review is finish I just need to go through a little more data and upload it to the website. It should be done within a few hours. I'll post a link once it's public.


----------



## DunePilot

I am completely content knowing we are pulling the same Cinebench scores on 5 year old tech as the 6700k when OC'ed. (Granted we do have 2 more cores, but 5 year old tech none-the-less.)


----------



## KimonoNoNo

It's probably been talked about in the thread, but could somebody explain to me why it's suggested to keep unclock rate at less than x2 when overclocking?

I've currently got it set at approx 3200 with my memory at 1600, as suggested by the bios description that unclock should be at least twice the memory speed.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I am completely content knowing we are pulling the same Cinebench scores on 5 year old tech as the 6700k when OC'ed. (Granted we do have 2 more cores, but 5 year old tech none-the-less.)


That's why I'm never going back to Quad cores. I have to get at least a Hexa core. I wish he would have posted the Cinebench 11.5 score. They were probably low.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> It's probably been talked about in the thread, but could somebody explain to me why it's suggested to keep unclock rate at less than x2 when overclocking?
> 
> I've currently got it set at approx 3200 with my memory at 1600, as suggested by the bios description that unclock should be at least twice the memory speed.


Your board was manufactured to run i7's & Bloomfields. Xeons were always meant for servers and workstations. The BIOS is reporting what "was" required when it released [ twice the memory speed]. The 32nm came out later and requires 1.8x [less than twice]. If your DRAM Freq. is 1600Mhz then your Uncore needs to be 1.8x for stability. Uncore = 2880Mhz. You can still try x2 if you want. The default for Westmere's appears to be 1.8x in the BIOS.


----------



## Kana-Maru

*FINALLY!!!!*

I'm finished typing and uploading my Fury X benchmarks. Check it out here:

http://www.overclock-and-game.com/hardware/computer-tech-reviews/40-amd-fury-x-review

I put a lot of hard work into this review. It took many of my life hours lol.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Cheers for the explanation Kana


----------



## santi2104

may i join to the club?, i have a xeon x 5650 and an asus rampage 2 gene, im close to buying a sabertooth x58, this platform is great


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> *FINALLY!!!!*
> 
> I'm finished typing and uploading my Fury X benchmarks. Check it out here:
> 
> http://www.overclock-and-game.com/hardware/computer-tech-reviews/40-amd-fury-x-review
> 
> I put a lot of hard work into this review. It took many of my life hours lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> *FINALLY!!!!*
> 
> I'm finished typing and uploading my Fury X benchmarks. Check it out here:
> 
> http://www.overclock-and-game.com/hardware/computer-tech-reviews/40-amd-fury-x-review
> 
> I put a lot of hard work into this review. It took many of my life hours lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> That's why I'm never going back to Quad cores. I have to get at least a Hexa core. I wish he would have posted the Cinebench 11.5 score. They were probably low.
> Your board was manufactured to run i7's & Bloomfields. Xeons were always meant for servers and workstations. The BIOS is reporting what "was" required when it released [ twice the memory speed]. The 32nm came out later and requires 1.8x [less than twice]. If your DRAM Freq. is 1600Mhz then your Uncore needs to be 1.8x for stability. Uncore = 2880Mhz. You can still try x2 if you want. The default for Westmere's appears to be 1.8x in the BIOS.


Extremely well written review. Good read. Looks like I need to lower my Uncore, I had mine one notch above x2 as a "buffer", if I can actually lower it to 1.8 perhaps I can lower my Vcore a notch as well?


----------



## wiretap

I have my extra Asus Rampage III GENE for sale up on Ebay and Amazon if anyone is interested. Free shipping on Ebay, and will be sent on the next day after payment is received. Xeon ready with the newest BIOS.







Currently it is the lowest price on both sites for this product.

Ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-Rampage-III-GENE-Republic-of-Gamers-LGA-1366-x58-Latest-BIOS-/201408234193?hash=item2ee4ddc2d1

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aag/main/ref=olp_merch_name_1?ie=UTF8&asin=B003UT6C32&isAmazonFulfilled=0&seller=A3CO8DHDUPEVYJ


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Extremely well written review. Good read. Looks like I need to lower my Uncore, I had mine one notch above x2 as a "buffer", if I can actually lower it to 1.8 perhaps I can lower my Vcore a notch as well?


Thanks man and thanks for reading it. I'll be adding more data soon. X58 performs very well in 2015 with the latest and greatest tech.


----------



## Christes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santi2104*
> 
> may i join to the club?, i have a xeon x 5650 and an asus rampage 2 gene, im close to buying a sabertooth x58, this platform is great


You need to post something to verify it. The first post in the thread has details.


----------



## santi2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christes*
> 
> You need to post something to verify it. The first post in the thread has details.


LOL, i was joking, here is the cpuz validation from when i oc the xeon up to 5ghz http://valid.x86.fr/94vg6e


----------



## neo565

Do dual Xeons running on a 5520 chipset count, or just X58?


----------



## DunePilot

What is the easiest way to see how much power you are drawing? Having only a 750 watt PS and a 4.3OC and a brand new 980 Ti, plus 10 diff USB etc plugged in the back I wonder if I am cutting it pretty dang close.... Is there a way to test with a voltmeter during a reboot to see power draw on a restart or a fresh boot? Or perhaps a program to view how much of a ceiling I have during gaming?


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> It's probably been talked about in the thread, but could somebody explain to me why it's suggested to keep unclock rate at less than x2 when overclocking?
> 
> I've currently got it set at approx 3200 with my memory at 1600, as suggested by the bios description that unclock should be at least twice the memory speed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Your board was manufactured to run i7's & Bloomfields. Xeons were always meant for servers and workstations. The BIOS is reporting what "was" required when it released [ twice the memory speed]. The 32nm came out later and requires 1.8x [less than twice]. If your DRAM Freq. is 1600Mhz then your Uncore needs to be 1.8x for stability. Uncore = 2880Mhz. You can still try x2 if you want. The default for Westmere's appears to be 1.8x in the BIOS.


Just to comment further on what Kana-Maru said, you need to be careful with uncore speeds. As was said, the Bloomfield chips, 45nm architecture, needed a multiplier of x2 to be stable. Efforts to reduce the multiplier were in general fruitless. When Intel released the 32nm die-shrink chips, they made changes that allowed the uncore to run with as little as x1.5. This worked out well for the overclockers, most often seen with the 980x and 990x chips, because at higher clock speeds the uncore could be a cause of instability, so the reduced multiplier made it so they could push the base clock higher.

The changes in the die-shrink made the processor more fragile though. Exceeding x2 uncore can be dangerous and there have been cases of damaged chips as a result. Essentially, anything in the range from x1.5 to x2 is safe enough.

Through trial and error, members of this thread have determined that you get the best performance from the Westmere chips when the uncore is set to ~x1.8. Feel free to test that value with your own system.


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> What is the easiest way to see how much power you are drawing? Having only a 750 watt PS and a 4.3OC and a brand new 980 Ti, plus 10 diff USB etc plugged in the back I wonder if I am cutting it pretty dang close.... Is there a way to test with a voltmeter during a reboot to see power draw on a restart or a fresh boot? Or perhaps a program to view how much of a ceiling I have during gaming?


Get a Kill-a-Watt meter. You'll have to compensate for the efficiency of your PSU but it will tell you how much you're drawing from the wall.

Odds are you're only using 400-450W under full load, so you should be fine, but it doesn't hurt to check.


----------



## greywarden

Yeah Kill-a-watt can be had from Harbor Freight for like $20 or so


----------



## gooface

So I got this today: http://www.amazon.com/IO-Crest-HyperDuo-Controller-SI-PEX40057/dp/B00AZ9T264

Put my crucial drive on it everything boots fine and then bam critical process error over and over again. After rebooting it wont even show the controller screen unless I do a cold boot. I had it once not even show my drive when I rebooted. At times when it freaks out I cant even enter my bios since it freezes on the card detection and just gives me a black screen.

This seems to happen when I start doing things and it freezes up and bsods and reboots. Is the card bad? Or do I need to format my drive again on tge card first before I use windows on it? Btw this is windows 10 x64, I think the card is faulty. Ideas?


----------



## santi2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> So I got this today: http://www.amazon.com/IO-Crest-HyperDuo-Controller-SI-PEX40057/dp/B00AZ9T264
> 
> Put my crucial drive on it everything boots fine and then bam critical process error over and over again. After rebooting it wont even show the controller screen unless I do a cold boot. I had it once not even show my drive when I rebooted. At times when it freaks out I cant even enter my bios since it freezes on the card detection and just gives me a black screen.
> 
> This seems to happen when I start doing things and it freezes up and bsods and reboots. Is the card bad? Or do I need to format my drive again on tge card first before I use windows on it? Btw this is windows 10 x64, I think the card is faulty. Ideas?


its better to stick with the intel sata 2 controller than with those cards, latency is bigger with those cards, you wont get full sata 3 speed, and they fail as you can see, and it probably doesnt have trim support, you have to buy an lsi 9240 4i or something like that to get decent sata 3 performance and trim


----------



## VengeanceWithin

Just a update got my X5670 put in today and I'm just started with my Overclocking. Temps seem all over the place will probably reapply the TIM to see if that's the issue. So far this is the farthest I've gotten in IBT. I'm running a Classifed3 if anyone has any suggestions/tips I'm all ears or eyes.


----------



## dude guy bro

Been juggling around options with purchasing some of these CPUs, and this is sort of my POA. I've 3 X58 motherboards that I want to put these into, all capable (Rampage iii Gene, P6T7 WS, EX58-UD3R). So, thinking I'll pick up 2x ($80) X5650's on Amazon, together from the highest rated seller, and see which goes where, depending on the achievable clocks per voltage needed.

I'm hoping to get one that will hit at least 3.7 @ decent volts to replace one of my 930's, and the lesser of the two, I only need to hit 3.2ghz in the Gigabyte board @ stock OC settings, which it currently does 100% stable with a 920 c0.

After I get that sorted out, I'll likely pick up either a 5660, 5670, or 5675 depending on prices at that time. Before reading/searching this entire thread, what I'd like to know is, is there any one preferred seller for these chips, whether it be on Ebay, Amazon, or a forum such as this? And, the chips themselves, which ones are ppl having the best luck with? I hate to assume that overall the x5675 will be the safest bet for the highest clocks, cos you never know, and these are from the era where batch ID's helped the selection process.

Any help/advice will be greatly appreciated & repped.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude guy bro*
> 
> Been juggling around options with purchasing some of these CPUs, and this is sort of my POA. I've 3 X58 motherboards that I want to put these into, all capable (Rampage iii Gene, P6T7 WS, EX58-UD3R). So, thinking I'll pick up 2x ($80) X5650's on Amazon, together from the highest rated seller, and see which goes where, depending on the achievable clocks per voltage needed.
> 
> I'm hoping to get one that will hit at least 3.7 @ decent volts to replace one of my 930's, and the lesser of the two, I only need to hit 3.2ghz in the Gigabyte board @ stock OC settings, which it currently does 100% stable with a 920 c0.
> 
> After I get that sorted out, I'll likely pick up either a 5660, 5670, or 5675 depending on prices at that time. Before reading/searching this entire thread, what I'd like to know is, is there any one preferred seller for these chips, whether it be on Ebay, Amazon, or a forum such as this? And, the chips themselves, which ones are ppl having the best luck with? I hate to assume that overall the x5675 will be the safest bet for the highest clocks, cos you never know, and these are from the era where batch ID's helped the selection process.
> 
> Any help/advice will be greatly appreciated & repped.


I don't think you'll have any problems hitting 3.7 GHz without being particularly choosy about which batch you get. All X5670's, for example, should hit 3.7 on decent volts with little to no bumpage on the Vcore.

Or at least that's what I've noticed from what I read in this thread. Someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santi2104*
> 
> its better to stick with the intel sata 2 controller than with those cards, latency is bigger with those cards, you wont get full sata 3 speed, and they fail as you can see, and it probably doesnt have trim support, you have to buy an lsi 9240 4i or something like that to get decent sata 3 performance and trim


I am returning it to amazon and getting all my money back, this thing really is a mess, it's sad I don't have SATA3 performance on my SSD but I think I will live. I prefer reliability over something that gave me constant BSOD's and ran really hot when I took it out of my PC. It also quadrupled my boot time when it worked too.


----------



## neo565

If you want a good SATA controller, look up the LSI one mentioned before. Prices for them are usually very reasonable on Ebay.


----------



## thurst0n

Hi everyone. I got my x5675 a few days ago and have been playing around with very modest overclocks.

I am running on the Intel DX58SO Motherboard and everything is working great even though the board and chip don't list each other as compatible on intel's site.

The only issue is that according to CPU-Z and HWINFO, my DRAM multiplier is not what I am setting in the bios.

I have tried setting at 6, 8, and 10 DRAM multiplier (with 12, 16, and 20 uncore multiplier respectively).

When set to 6, it reads as 4x (with 8x uncore). When set to 8 it reads as 5x(with 10x uncore). When DRAM is set to 10x it doesn't POST (I didn't actually try to lower bclock or increase voltage to get 10x)

Has anyone used x56XX on this motherboard? Has anyone seen similar DRAM discrepencies from BIOS setting to readings in windows? Is there another program I can use to check the multiplier, maybe CPU-Z and HWInfo are taking the infromation from the same place? Note: in the bios it states that the active DRAM multiplier is whatever I set it to, it just doesn't read that in windows in any of the programs I've used to look at it.

That being said, I love this chip. I loved my i7 920 also, but I love this one more







might have to start folding again... definitely need to update my signature haha

Anyone have suggestions for benchmarking applications? I've been messing around with y-cruncher.

Edit: @vengeancewithin - whats wrong with those temps? They look okay to me for stress temps...


----------



## VengeanceWithin

I guess there not bad but core 1 and 2 just seem higher than the rest. Do you think that Is that due to those cores being utilized more than the others?

It did pass 10 runs at max on Intel Burn Test. I'll do further testing tonight but so far it's been easier to overclock than my 950.


----------



## thurst0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VengeanceWithin*
> 
> I guess there not bad but core 1 and 2 just seem higher than the rest. Do you think that Is that due to those cores being utilized more than the others?
> 
> It did pass 10 runs at max on Intel Burn Test. I'll do further testing tonight but so far it's been easier to overclock than my 950.


In my experience the cores will always be a little different for the reason you mentioned and also the fact that they are physically located on different parts of the die, and maybe the thermalpaste isn't as good near one core or whatever, there is a lot of variation for sure, normally though I will see 2-8 degrees not really 10+ consistently like you're getting.

Anyways the temps themselves I don't think are bad at all considering Intel spec says max tcase is 81.3 celsius for that chip. http://ark.intel.com/products/47920/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5670-12M-Cache-2_93-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI

Edit: http://valid.x86.fr/7290r3 Can I join the club?


----------



## DunePilot

I figured out my issue getting my 3rd and 4th screens working! It was an issue with UltraMon (I like it because I can quickly click the arrow button and move a program to another screen), once I set the monitors up in UltraMon they all started working the other two showed up properly and allowed me to drag them up, set them to scale and set them to 144Hz.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Yeah, my 4.5 is stable enough for a few benches but likes to crash when rendering videos or gaming too much, ended up being a hassle so I stick with 4.3 which is smooth as butter. A little higher on volts than I wish, I think you pull off better even on the lower binned chip and even with less voltage. I don't know if its my chip, my board, or maybe my 750 watt power supply, who knows. Then again I have a piece of fuzz or a pin from the MB in the socket too. (see video) maybe thats the issue. I'm almost afraid to pull it apart, might make matters worse if some pins have been bent.
> 
> 
> 
> With the new graphics card with the ram tightened and the 4.3 OC I was able to do all benches no prob, somehow it also increased my Cinebench scores from mid 960s to mid 980s, which doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. I ran into problems gaming though, since the system wasn't BSODing and only the games crashing I figured it was the RAM, so I rolled those back to stock and no problems since. Played GTA 5 for about 3 hours solid with everything possible maxed out.


These pin get damage with ease










Some kind of acrylic fabric got in there and somehow torn the pins









Then a few days later, after I did got the pins straight again I tried an Xeon LC5528 ( Jasper Forest ) on my R3BE.


























vcc pins on the board landed on vss pins of the processor - The board is still "working", processor is dead.

Jasper Forest Xeons pinout = tottaly different and in no ways compatible with the x58 boards.


----------



## DunePilot

Bummer man... I am almost afraid to pull mine apart, when I zoom in the video you can see that whatever it is landed in a good spot, right on the little plastic gap between the sets of pins. I'm afraid if I pull it apart and try to blow it out or tweezer it out that I am going to end up screwing myself... if I have a decent OC and a stuff is running good I might as well just stick with it I guess. I hope that's the right decision.









So... one other thing I just thought of and wonder why the heck I didn't do this a month ago is throw a new CMOS battery in here, instead of constantly getting these OC boots that just power cycle constantly and screwing with setting the time every time I reboot. Finally did that this morning. I can already tell a difference with getting good boots playing with OC settings.


----------



## santi2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> I am returning it to amazon and getting all my money back, this thing really is a mess, it's sad I don't have SATA3 performance on my SSD but I think I will live. I prefer reliability over something that gave me constant BSOD's and ran really hot when I took it out of my PC. It also quadrupled my boot time when it worked too.


You will have the same ramdom acces performance, which is what makes ssds so fast, the only way you could notice a difference is if you had two ssds and you transfer a big file like a video between them, then you will see the 300 megabytes limit, if not you will not see a difference.
The only real sata 3 choice is the lsi card, those cheap sata 3 cards are crap


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Bummer man... I am almost afraid to pull mine apart, when I zoom in the video you can see that whatever it is landed in a good spot, right on the little plastic gap between the sets of pins. I'm afraid if I pull it apart and try to blow it out or tweezer it out that I am going to end up screwing myself... if I have a decent OC and a stuff is running good I might as well just stick with it I guess. I hope that's the right decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... one other thing I just thought of and wonder why the heck I didn't do this a month ago is throw a new CMOS battery in here, instead of constantly getting these OC boots that just power cycle constantly and screwing with setting the time every time I reboot. Finally did that this morning. I can already tell a difference with getting good boots playing with OC settings.


The thing looked like a pin.

It may be working now but I wouldn't risk to leave conductive things in there for too long.


----------



## neo565

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> These pin get damage with ease
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some kind of acrylic fabric got in there and somehow torn the pins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a few days later, after I did got the pins straight again I tried an Xeon LC5528 ( Jasper Forest ) on my R3BE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vcc pins on the board landed on vss pins of the processor - The board is still "working", processor is dead.
> 
> Jasper Forest Xeons pinout = tottaly different and in no ways compatible with the x58 boards.


Jasper Forest are some bizarre processors. They fit in an LGA 1366 socket, yet do not have the same pinout. They are meant to run on a board with a 3420 chipset, same as the 1156 Xeons. They don't, however, have many similarities with those either. However, they are capable of doing some very interesting things due to their low power consumption and integrated pcie controller. There is a company that makes a micro atx board with two 1366 sockets for Jasper Forest Xeons:
http://www.digchip.com/datasheets/parts/datasheet/1157/JXM7031.php


----------



## thurst0n

Uhm is this a good deal? It seems like a really good deal? Im just mad I don't have the $$ right now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-RAMPAGE-III-EXTREME-Motherboard-Intel-X58-LGA-1366-Core-i7-960-/291544544393?hash=item43e168b489


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thurst0n*
> 
> Uhm is this a good deal? It seems like a really good deal? Im just mad I don't have the $$ right now.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-RAMPAGE-III-EXTREME-Motherboard-Intel-X58-LGA-1366-Core-i7-960-/291544544393?hash=item43e168b489


Yup. Pretty good deal. That's the price of the board alone and a good deal even at that. Unfortunately for the higher end quads, westmere has forced their value to about null. As long as X5650 is ~50 bucks the quads will be worth less.


----------



## thurst0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Yup. Pretty good deal. That's the price of the board alone and a good deal even at that. Unfortunately for the higher end quads, westmere has forced their value to about null. As long as X5650 is ~50 bucks the quads will be worth less.


Yea I almost want to get it just to have a better board and then can just have the 920 as back up for the 960 which is backup for the x5675...


----------



## DunePilot

So, just overclocked the 980 Ti G1, I think it would be a bit higher if I overclocked my ram again.

16330
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8278699?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It won't give you a big bump in score, but it should be noticeable.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> So, just overclocked the 980 Ti G1, I think it would be a bit higher if I overclocked my ram again.
> 
> 16330


That score is really telling .4,312 MHz on the core to reach that. What does it get with 100% stock GPU settings?


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Yup. Pretty good deal. That's the price of the board alone and a good deal even at that. Unfortunately for the higher end quads, westmere has forced their value to about null. As long as X5650 is ~50 bucks the quads will be worth less.


I dunno, you can get x79 boards much much cheaper, then use the left overs for an unlocked E5-16xx xeon. Almost 300 seems like too much for an x58 board right now.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> That score is really telling .4,312 MHz on the core to reach that. What does it get with 100% stock GPU settings?


Stock GPU clock was 15789, I think that I had the ram set to cas 7 instead of 9 when I benched this one though, can't remember.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8171712


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> I dunno, you can get x79 boards much much cheaper, then use the left overs for an unlocked E5-16xx xeon. Almost 300 seems like too much for an x58 board right now.


You're looking at $350ish low side for an X79 board + CPU. You can get a quality X58 board and CPU for $200ish. That's X58 with 12 threads and X79 with 8.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

And here I am thinking over $130 is expensive. I guess I've been spoiled by cheap AMD boards in the past.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Newegg:

2009: GA-MA78G-DS3HP, $85.99 (4+1, 3 transistor design, newer revs are only 2 transistors.)
2012: GA-78LMT-USB3, $64.99

Ebay:

AMD:
Late 2012: GA-990XA-UD3 + AMD Phenom II 1090T, $79.00

Intel:
Late 2014: ASUS Rampage II Extreme, $128
Late 2014: EVGA X58 SLI (132-BL-E758-A1), $137.50
Mid 2015: Asus Rampage II Gene, $74.99 + BIOS $14.25.



Maybe I should just sell the Rampage II, it has a few bent pins, and only two RAM slots work. Think I could get more than $130 for it?

Edit: Sell the Rampage II Extreme.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> And here I am thinking over $130 is expensive. I guess I've been spoiled by cheap AMD boards in the past.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg:
> 
> 2009: GA-MA78G-DS3HP, $85.99 (4+1, 3 transistor design, newer revs are only 2 transistors.)
> 2012: GA-78LMT-USB3, $64.99
> 
> Ebay:
> 
> AMD:
> Late 2012: GA-990XA-UD3 + AMD Phenom II 1090T, $79.00
> 
> Intel:
> Late 2014: ASUS Rampage II Extreme, $128
> Late 2014: EVGA X58 SLI (132-BL-E758-A1), $137.50
> Mid 2015: Asus Rampage II Gene, $74.99 + BIOS $14.25.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should just sell the Rampage II, it has a few bent pins, and only two RAM slots work. Think I could get more than $130 for it?


Check this out


----------



## xxpenguinxx

If I add the cost of shipping I could just get another motherboard for that amount. I think I'll just sell it. It's been sitting in it's box for the last 8 months.


----------



## Christes

What sorts of coolers are people here using? I'm curious what kinds of overclocks to expect with a higher-end air cooler.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christes*
> 
> What sorts of coolers are people here using? I'm curious what kinds of overclocks to expect with a higher-end air cooler.


My OC wasn't limited by temps, it was limited by the fact it wouldn't POST or the voltage was too dang high for my taste. I really really like the H110i GT from Corsair though, it is sexy, keeps amazing temps even when on quiet mode (quiet mode 24/7) and has a nice l.e.d. that you can change the color of to match your case.... I am a bit of a fan of subtle case l.e.d. lighting and have it blue which matches the blue l.e.d. on my 980 Ti G1 Windforce which also match my blue case fans, which match my blue ram and blue motherboard, lmao.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christes*
> 
> What sorts of coolers are people here using? I'm curious what kinds of overclocks to expect with a higher-end air cooler.


I've got an old-ass server cube case that unfortunately limits the height of any tower style cooler I can install. So what I'm using at the moment is a Noctua NH-9 with two 92mm fans.

I can hit a stable 4.2Ghz quite easily but the temps while stress testing of low to mid 80's is a little too high for my liking, so I've dialled it back to 4.0Ghz and that dropped the temps back to low 70's max under load.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Stock GPU clock was 15789, I think that I had the ram set to cas 7 instead of 9 when I benched this one though, can't remember.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8171712


Thanks. Really telling indeed. I'll fill you in more soon. I haven't really gotten around to testing my Fury X overclocked. It has been great at stock settings so far.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christes*
> 
> What sorts of coolers are people here using? I'm curious what kinds of overclocks to expect with a higher-end air cooler.


Running an H100i GTX here. Temps are pretty good for an AIO cooler. My OC varies depending what I'm doing with my system. At a modest 4Ghz it never sees more than about 55C. At 4.4Ghz it's mid 60C and at 4.6Ghz it scratches 70C under load. On a good air cooler you should easily be able to maintain a 4Ghz OC, maybe a bit higher depending.


----------



## neo565

While I cannot overclock my dual X5570 system, and am not a member of this club, I will add to this discussion. When rendering videos in 4K, processor load on all cores goes to 100%. Rendering a 2 hour movie usually takes about 10 hours. Processor temp has never gone over 50° C. I use a custom water cooling setup with 2 EK Supremacy Evo blocks, a Swiftech MCR320 radiator
radiator, a Laing D5 pump, and a Swiftech Micro Res. Coolant is pure distilled water.


----------



## FlawleZ

Kana-Maru,

Do you play to update the 1st post of the thread again?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Kana-Maru,
> 
> Do you play to update the 1st post of the thread again?


Yes, but the updates are here now on my blog:

http://www.overclock-and-game.com/hardware/computer-tech-reviews/28-x5660-review

I have quite a few things that I need to update as well. Don't forget to check out my X58+Fury X review if you haven't already.


----------



## Dotachin

Installed my 980ti classy, finally.
Score at 1480 core, stock voltages.
Almost reached the top 1%, I hope someone here achieves it to honor our glorious plattform


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Installed my 980ti classy, finally.
> Score at 1480 core, stock voltages.
> Almost reached the top 1%, I hope someone here achieves it to honor our glorious plattform


Linksssss


----------



## OCmember

how do you force max speeds on nvidia cards? my GTX 670 never goes over 1GHz I think top speed is 1205MHz


----------



## Kana-Maru

^ Most overclock software has a settings that lets you hit the max frequency, but they will never drop down to idle clocks. I believe the Precision X software named it K boost. It has a different name depending on the software you use. It all does the same thing.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> ^ Most overclock software has a settings that lets you hit the max frequency, but they will never drop down to idle clocks. I believe the Precision X software named it K boost. It has a different name depending on the software you use. It all does the same thing.


Just got it working, thanks


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Linksssss


It's right there in the post xD

Didn't try Kboost now that you guys mention it. Will check if it makes a difference.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Just be careful when using K boost or the equivalent on different software. You better have good cooling because the temps could become a problem and cause some permanent damage during benchmarking.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Just be careful when using K boost or the equivalent on different software. You better have good cooling because the temps could become a problem and cause some permanent damage during benchmarking.


Thanks for the warning.
I'm using a g10 kraken with a corsair h55 in push/pull. Max temp 54ºC









Edit: Tried it, it lowered my score. It forces the max _base_ clock, but it disables the normal boost. In my case 1405mhz instead of 1480mhz.


----------



## OCmember

Just using it for gaming, and I have the temp and fan temps in the taskbar


----------



## VengeanceWithin

Computer was down for a clean install of Windows 10 got everything back up and I'm fairly certain my overclock is stable. I reapplied the TIM and temps did go down but only by a degree or two.


----------



## _KaszpiR_

Hi.
Recently got x5675, first overclocks are limited because of high temperatures in my country (like 36C in the day).
That's why I stopped at 180MHz. Also new parts for water cooling coming this week and I'll change tubing, water and thermal paste.
Also this is 24/7 setup so I'm quite stressing it anyway with workloads, so I'm so far quite gentle.

So far, so good, the only thing that breaks are errors in OCCT CPU stress, but bumping core voltages fixed it.
Actually any other workload was nowhere as close to those temps generated by OCCT stress test, so I've got quite large safety margin.

http://valid.x86.fr/1cmwx6

The only issue I found is that I cannot get x25 on any core..., it downclocks ok etc, but I never saw any core on x25.

One more note, I'm using overclocking by offset voltages.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Fury X review updated with overclock and GTX 980 Ti reference stock and overclock comparisons.

www.overclock-and-game.com/hardware/computer-tech-reviews/40-amd-fury-x-review

For the complete review on one page click here:
http://www.overclock-and-game.com/hardware/computer-tech-reviews/40-amd-fury-x-review?showall=1&limitstart=

As usual I'll be adding more data later. It takes a while to get everything just right.


----------



## OCmember

Seen arstech review nvidia and amd with DX 12 and it looks like Nvidia got screwed and if it's because of AMD I say hell yeah.. nvidia has done too much dirty scheizter to their customers lately it's time it bites them in the arse

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/08/directx-12-tested-an-early-win-for-amd-and-disappointment-for-nvidia/


----------



## Kana-Maru

Nvidia has done things over the past 10+ years. Intel and Nvidia was just piling on AMD with shady practices and marketing schemes. Thank goodness Gameworks isn't in Ashes of Singularity. DX12 is heavily based on AMDs Mantle API. AMD has been focused solely on Parallel processing for sometime now. I think Nvidia has banked on things like shader replacement and they have perfected their DirextX 11 optimization via drivers. AMD has always made great hardware, but the drivers just wasn't up to the task.

It appears that will change with DirectX 12 since it won't be easily optimized through drivers Hopefully the developers take advantage of the the new standard in Vulkan and DX12.

290x competing with a 980 Ti while using DX12 is actually really good. That's old 2013 tech vs 2015. Wow. At least hopefully people will open their eyes and realize that higher core frequency and putting all of that stress on your cards isn't really worth it anymore. It seems that gaming is finally moving towards a standard that AMD pushed for years.


----------



## DunePilot

Wow is an understatement going from a 460 Fermi to a 980 Ti G1 Windforce... can't imagine what things would look like if I had a 1440p or 4k monitor, enjoying the 3+1 144Hz 1ms setup though. Need to get some Crysis 3 time in next time I am off, mostly been playing GTA5 and a little bit of Witcher 3 (stuck on that stupid bloody baron quest).


----------



## voidfahrenheit

i going red this time because of AMDs great move. all of my friends made a decision and go for the red. hahah!

btw, in BF4 one of my friend is using SLI GTX 970 and he keeps on getting error. and no error if single GPU only. i dunno if this is because of the DX12 or bF4 problem. AMD doesn't get the error i believe


----------



## KimonoNoNo

What now remains is how quickly does the games industry adopts the new API's.

I'm in the market for a replacement to my long in the tooth 560ti, but not sure which side to jump. I have got my eye on the upcoming R9 Nano, but all indications is that next years Pascal and Northern Islands cards would be a massive leap over what we've got now.


----------



## Kana-Maru

^ It won't take long. Mantle was already used in several big name AAA titles and is still being used in AAA games in 2015 and upcoming 2016. Supporting DX12 shouldn't be hard for the developers who has already used Mantle or those who has looked over the API. I'm sure Microsoft and AMD will be helping developers during development as well. Microsoft wants people to upgrade to Windows 10 and DirectX 12.

The Nano does look promising. If you never upgrade then you will be waiting forever. There is always something new coming out. I can only compare my GTX 670s SLI to Fury X. I can honestly say that Fury X is great and runs cool. Pascal and Northern Islands both look great. it'll be awhile before we see either of those cards. AMD still has the Fury X2 - dual GPU coming as well.


----------



## OCmember

What game engines are already using DX 12 for those AAA titles?

I know UE4 hasn't released their game engine with DX12 support just yet. I hear it's suppose to be engine 4.9 ???


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> What game engines are already using DX 12 for those AAA titles?
> 
> I know UE4 hasn't released their game engine with DX12 support just yet. I hear it's suppose to be engine 4.9 ???


I said Mantle is already being used in several AAA games.

DX12 is in Ashes of Singularity. Unreal Engine 4 already has DX12 support. Unreal Tournament has DX12 support and Fable Legends which uses UE4 will be built around DX12. Deus Ex: Mankind Divided is DX12 bound as well as Gears of War: Ultimate Edition which is coming to PC I believe. The very first GoW was on PC. UE4 4.9 has been available to download for a few days.

I'm guessing the next Hitman game wil lsupport DX12, but it's unconfirmed at the moment.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> *I said Mantle* is already being used in several AAA games.
> 
> DX12 is in Ashes of Singularity. Unreal Engine 4 already has DX12 support. Unreal Tournament has DX12 support and Fable Legends which uses UE4 will be built around DX12. Deus Ex: Mankind Divided is DX12 bound as well as Gears of War: Ultimate Edition which is coming to PC I believe. The very first GoW was on PC. UE4 4.9 has been available to download for a few days.
> 
> I'm guessing the next Hitman game wil lsupport DX12, but it's unconfirmed at the moment.


EU4, 4.9 and Windows 10 + D3D12, 7.28.15
https://forums.unrealengine.com/showthread.php?78220-Unreal-Engine-4-9-Preview

AFAIK 8.15.15 they are on 'Preview' 4 of 4.9, it's not officially released

edit: btw, sorry bout that, was just waking up, no coffee yet


----------



## DunePilot

I just want 4k DX12 Half Life 3.... ;(


----------



## GermanyChris

I'm out of the X58 gig The MP I bought was flipped and the Z600 is sold


----------



## Dotachin

Anyone had problems upgrading to windows 10?
I can't install it from scratch because I need to find out my key first, but every time I try to upgrade (both with the windows tool and with windows update), it reverts back to windows 8.1
Error message is the same many get:
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-windows_install/0xc1900101-0x40017-the-installation-failed-in-the/9a7c176c-2dc4-434c-9f9d-e12c364f20d5

"0xc1900101-0x40017 the installation failed in the second boot phase with an error during boot operation"

This is going to take a while


----------



## OCmember

If you have a legit copy of Windows, reinstall it, don't do any updates, use the Windows Media creation tool Windows 10 and go from there. E Z P Z


----------



## Dotachin

So I have to clean install windows 8.1 then upgrade to 10 then find out the new key and then clean install windows 10?
Maybe when I have a free weekend then.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> So I have to clean install windows 8.1 then upgrade to 10 then find out the new key and then clean install windows 10?
> Maybe when I have a free weekend then.


When you install any OS it asks for the key in the first place. Why you don't know this is odd.


----------



## dpoverlord

Finally took out my x58 Gigabyte UD5 out of the shipping box (been trying to sell it) and did some stress testing with a friend... Ohhh Nostalgia!









Who would have thought (on X99 now), I was able to get the x58 to over BLCK of 220 on the gigabyte board and took my friends X5660 to almost 5ghz.







!!

Sadly, he just wanted it to test compatibility issues on his board. It was so much fun!!! Who would have thought the X58 would hold up even today! I benched it against my 5930K / X99 Rampage Extreme. Other than the SSD on the rampage being faster (faster bus/ SATA6), I was surprised to find the x58 really holding up to the X99. I am not technically surprised since when I worked with Swolern on our Titan GK110 test block the x58 kept up pace with the x79.

I really think Skylake has not been up to snuff, and wish we got a HUGE improvement. I am sitting on 5 Titan X's and I found that SLI Titan X's were the best in terms of performance, anything above had severe diminishing returns. I did not check the Titan X's on the X58 platform but if anyone is on the east coast NJ/NY/CT metro area would love to put some machines together and do some benching.

Anyone else find simlar results? Right now I switched from 4 30" Monitors and am on 1 64" Samsung 4k, the Titans are def giving it good eye candy. Sadly, I have been so busy, I have done 0 gaming, 0 heavy benching to see what I can take this box too. Everything is on stock. What a waste. LOL:spam1:


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> When you install any OS it asks for the key in the first place. Why you don't know this is odd.


I know my windows 8.1 key, not my free upgrade windows 10 key. If I go and clean install windows 10 with my windows 8.1 key idk what would happen.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> I know my windows 8.1 key, not my free upgrade windows 10 key. If I go and clean install windows 10 with my windows 8.1 key idk what would happen.


You'll need something like Magic Jellybean Keyfinder to get your Windows 10 key. I don't know if MS has provided an easy way to get it. I guess they expect you to go through the Install Win 7/8 -> Win10 process again.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> You'll need something like Magic Jellybean Keyfinder to get your Windows 10 key. I don't know if MS has provided an easy way to get it. I guess they expect you to go through the Install Win 7/8 -> Win10 process again.


I know, that is why I need to make the upgrade process work. Clean installing windows 8.1 and having another go is worth a shot but will take time.


----------



## OCmember

No. If you know the Windows 8.1 key then this is what you do. Do a fresh install of your windows 8.1. It should ask you for the key upon the windows 8.1 install.. install it. Once you've reached the windows 8.1 desktop, use the media creation app from the link I provided and choose the upgrade option you want. That's all you need to do. Windows 10 will download and install and it will use your 8.1 key as long as it's legit, if not it will deny you


----------



## Vlasov_581

love this thread. so much good info here


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> No. If you know the Windows 8.1 key then this is what you do. Do a fresh install of your windows 8.1. It should ask you for the key upon the windows 8.1 install.. install it. Once you've reached the windows 8.1 desktop, use the media creation app from the link I provided and choose the upgrade option you want. That's all you need to do. Windows 10 will download and install and it will use your 8.1 key as long as it's legit, if not it will deny you


Thanks for the input, I'll do that. And after I do it, I will find out my new windows 10 key and do a clean windows 10 install:
http://www.tenforums.com/software-apps/2577-showkey.html

This is why I need the whole weekend. Let's just hope the upgrade process works with a clean windows 8.1 install as you said.

edited to quote


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Thanks for the input, I'll do that. And after I do it, I will find out my new windows 10 key and do a clean windows 10 install:
> http://www.tenforums.com/software-apps/2577-showkey.html
> 
> This is why I need the whole weekend. Let's just hope the upgrade process works with a clean windows 8.1 install as you said.
> 
> edited to quote


Oh, I see, gotcha









Good Luck


----------



## Vlasov_581




----------



## OCmember

@Vlasov_581 you are going to run that at 1.47vcore?


----------



## Vlasov_581

yeah. I don't even go past 64C at full load, and that is during benching. While gaming the CPU is the 40s and 50s. I have 3 rads


----------



## DunePilot

Ok... I have never pushed a CPU that hard for an extended period of time. I have kept my X5675 at reasonable voltage below 1.375, what are the long term implications if you never have any heat issues? Can you still prematurely wear out components, perhaps more on the MB or something having to work overtime or whatever? That is above my pay grade, I want some info from some of you gurus. Like since its way OC at high voltage and is working alongside FSB, I mean... could you like pop the top on some capacitors or something? Maybe we have some electrical engineers or just some good old fashion "experience" in this thread that can throw the info out there.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> yeah. I don't even go past 64C at full load, and that is during benching. While gaming the CPU is the 40s and 50s. I have 3 rads


How long do you expect the chip to last?


----------



## DunePilot

Way off topic but I hope you guys don't mind, haven't really posted in a few days. Been busy, here is some of my first work with the workstation all thrown together!

I figured out my issue with the screens too, Gigabytes Flex Display isn't actually bad. The card is excellent by the way. The issue with the getting all 4 screens to work was the fact I was running UltraMon, a multi monitor UI. I had to set up the monitor display settings in it to get it work right rather than under windows preferences or nvidia control panel.

I don't know if any of you follow the stock market but I am sure whether you do or not you have heard about it. If you are computer geeks there is a good chance you would have a natural talent for it. Maybe you just want an opinion of what happened last week and Monday.


----------



## Vlasov_581

however long it does. my 970 lasted about 2 years at 4.6 with 1.5v. then it would only be stable at 4.4. These Xeons are tanks


----------



## wiretap

With watercooling, I've found that the CPU lasts for a very long time.. I've never had one die due to being over volted even beyond the factory max spec. The thing that ends up dying are the VRM's on the motherboard due to overheating. But in all the new motherboards, especially ones oriented toward overlocking, they put some pretty beefy VRM's on them and usually good heatsinks. There's always the option to watercool them as well.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Yea, I made sure of that before volting that high. Everything important is under water







motherboard and VRMs rarely exceed 45C


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> Yea, I made sure of that before volting that high. Everything important is under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> motherboard and VRMs rarely exceed 45C


That is a good looking classic board, awesome stuff. I can't believe how good these things do.... same Cinebench scores as the brand new 6700k, with a new GPU 16000+ Firestrike scores... and that is with a mild overclock (4.3 in my case). So glad I found this thread a couple months back.


----------



## DunePilot

Can we see some close ups of it now with the loop ran?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> however long it does. my 970 lasted about 2 years at 4.6 with 1.5v. then it would only be stable at 4.4. These Xeons are tanks


I've found the opposite to be true, in my case scenario with my X5660 vs my i7 970


----------



## OCmember

I threw my W3690 under water. It actually doesn't overclock as good as my i7 970 but it's still capable of some high over-clocks. I tested it at 4.6GHz using 1.38v and it passed IBT very high under 70*c in 80*f ambient temps. Max Vcore for this particular chip is 1.375v just like my i7 970.


----------



## surfinchina

That's a thing that I really want to know too.
Everyone has a different answer!
I've got an x5690 under water and it's running at 4600 (177x26) with 4.06 volts. Temps are max 65 under load.

My feeling is that the chip and board are really happy there. Stable temps, consistent scores on intel burn test, no lags or stutters.
The chip doesn't really matter, but the boards are so hard to find at any price here in New Zealand.
It's a GA X58 UD3r


----------



## Vlasov_581

just picked up another one LMAO


----------



## _KaszpiR_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfinchina*
> 
> I've got an x5690 under water and it's running at 4600 (177x26) with 4.06 volts. Temps are max 65 under load.


I believe its 1.406 V









Anyway, wuestion, how many of you guys use offset overclocking?


----------



## surfinchina

haha yes true. 1.406.

I use offset sometimes, but with this new chip the normal standard volts lurch from 1.1 something to 1.2 something, so with offset I can overvolt or undervolt without noticing.
I haven't tracked down why the normal volts do this. Any ideas?
On the old L5640 I used it all the time.


----------



## santi2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> Yea, I made sure of that before volting that high. Everything important is under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> motherboard and VRMs rarely exceed 45C


Dat sexy vrm cooling, that motherboard is awesome


----------



## Doctor D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Thanks for the input, I'll do that. And after I do it, I will find out my new windows 10 key and do a clean windows 10 install:
> http://www.tenforums.com/software-apps/2577-showkey.html
> 
> This is why I need the whole weekend. Let's just hope the upgrade process works with a clean windows 8.1 install as you said.
> 
> edited to quote


Hi

I believe that once Windows 10 upgrade has been activated, you can then do a clean install leaving the product key blank. Windows apparently then will automatically activate based on the unique hardware fingerprint stored on the Microsoft servers.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjxCC9gIbBk


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doctor D*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I believe that once Windows 10 upgrade has been activated, you can then do a clean install leaving the product key blank. Windows apparently then will automatically activate based on the unique hardware fingerprint stored on the Microsoft servers.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjxCC9gIbBk


Hello, thanks for the info, I can't watch the video now, but I will.
Some questions come to my mind though:
I want to upgrade my ssd when I install windows 10, will it mess my "fingerprint"?
Is this still valid for local accounts (seems kind of hard to check against every fingerprint)?

Since I already found a way to check the key (which showed me the right one on Windows 8.1), I don't think I'll try leaving it blank since I could lose quite some time, but thanks anyway. I hope the video explains it well, since Microsoft hasn't.

I'll try the upgrade tonight if I can, will clean install windows 8.1 on my new ssd (I will just unplug the old one and replug it if this doesn't work out, if it does then just wipe it), then upgrade, then run the key finder, then clean install windows 10 with the key.


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Hello, thanks for the info, I can't watch the video now, but I will.
> Some questions come to my mind though:
> I want to upgrade my ssd when I install windows 10, will it mess my "fingerprint"?
> Is this still valid for local accounts (seems kind of hard to check against every fingerprint)?
> 
> Since I already found a way to check the key (which showed me the right one on Windows 8.1), I don't think I'll try leaving it blank since I could lose quite some time, but thanks anyway. I hope the video explains it well, since Microsoft hasn't.
> 
> I'll try the upgrade tonight if I can, will clean install windows 8.1 on my new ssd (I will just unplug the old one and replug it if this doesn't work out, if it does then just wipe it), then upgrade, then run the key finder, then clean install windows 10 with the key.


Once you upgrade to Windows 10, you will not need a key to do a fresh install of 10.


----------



## OCmember

lol some dude is claiming 4.8GHz on 1.29v with his X5670, on Anandtech


----------



## santi2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> lol some dude is claiming 4.8GHz on 1.29v with his X5670, on Anandtech


great comedian, i use that vcore for 4.2 on my x5650, no way he is using his cpu at 4.8 with that vcore


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> lol some dude is claiming 4.8GHz on 1.29v with his X5670, on Anandtech


That's probably his average with dynamic Vtt. 1.29v is usually around 4.2Ghz - 4.35Ghz. Or he's running with the Turbo multiplier at idle. Even then the voltage doesn't seem to be enough to maintain anything higher than 4.2Ghz-4.3Ghz.


----------



## _KaszpiR_

maybe it shows that when idle and all power saving feaures are enabled.

Mine showed minimal value 0.040V








But... on the other hand, maximum reported is 2.040V.....
In CPUZ I get around 1.200V when idle and cores are clocked x12 then.
Netherless its at BCLK 180


----------



## DunePilot

http://valid.x86.fr/top-cpu/496e74656c2852292058656f6e285229204350552020202020202020202020583536373520204020332e303747487a



Got a stable 4.75 on mine after messing with it a little bit more today. I am sure I will be tweaking it more. Just want to get it stable enough to get some good Firestrike runs atm.


----------



## DunePilot

I like this one much better though... I just can't seem to get the 4.7-9 stuff stable, higher than 4.5 it just doesn't like it, maybe my board doesn't like turbo or something.... is that possible?


----------



## DunePilot

Keep coming up just shy of 17000... ; \ Ended up sticking with 4.5Ghz, need to tighten the ram and give it another go.

16762

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5846780

Tightened ram to 7-8-7-21 and got 16838







I can live with that, sure would like 17k but don't think I am quite gonna get it.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5847122

I found on this system that memory overclocking performs much better than GPU clock. Sweet spot is 1400 GPU 7700 Memory.

I can get 1500-1525 GPU and 0-150 Memory but the scores are about 1000 less consistently.

Most the guys with the normal boards are shooting for GPU OCs, for some reason it scores poorly any which way I try it when attempting that.

After further tweaking the GPU, 15 points shy of 17000.

20668 graphics score.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8386400


----------



## DR4G00N

Looks to me like my X5650 is dying... Came back to my rig to see that it had restarted and got stuck on the post screen. Tried it again but had the same result, so I cleared the cmos and it loaded windows but BSOD'd instantly. Then I reverted back to my oc settings but bumped up the cpu voltage to 1.35v (from 1.3375v) and it's working fine as of now. (Running at 4.1GHz btw).

Oh well, I needed an excuse to get a X5670 anyway, this thing was a terrible oc'er.


----------



## Christes

I just installed my X5675. (It's actually the first time I've ever swapped out a CPU myself, so it was pretty nerve-racking)

It's still running at stock settings, but here is the validation link from CPU-Z:

http://valid.x86.fr/0m0yk7


----------



## voidfahrenheit

hi again guys maybe someone have an extra rampage iii gene for sale?


----------



## DR4G00N

Alright, just ordered an X5670. I would have gotten a X5675 but it was $50 more than the X5670 so I didn't think it was worth it.
Hoping for 4.5GHz+ @ 1.35v but I'll be happy with anything over 4.2GHz.


----------



## Christes

Can anyone here advise me on how the turbo multipliers work?

I'm trying to run my X5675 on 4000=160x25, and it seems to work at first. It's listed as 4.00 GHz when it POSTs and and it is listed at that speed in CPU-Z while idling.

But as soon as I start stress-testing with something like P95 or IBT, the multiplier always seems to drop to x23 automatically.

My MB is an ASUS P6T rev 1201. Temps are perfectly fine (In the 50s)


----------



## OCmember

@Christes it might be something with your windows power scheme or some odd core parking issue. is speed step disabled in bios?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christes*
> 
> Can anyone here advise me on how the turbo multipliers work?
> 
> I'm trying to run my X5675 on 4000=160x25, and it seems to work at first. It's listed as 4.00 GHz when it POSTs and and it is listed at that speed in CPU-Z while idling.
> 
> But as soon as I start stress-testing with something like P95 or IBT, the multiplier always seems to drop to x23 automatically.
> 
> My MB is an ASUS P6T rev 1201. Temps are perfectly fine (In the 50s)


That's normal behavior and has nothing to with parking issues or anything like that. The turbo multiplier in your case is x25. I'm assuming your CPU is just like the rest of the other Westmere's. My L5639 did the same thing you are experiencing as well as my X5660. Basically after more than two of cores are being used your CPU will automatically drop down regardless of your power settings. To solve this issue you'll need to set the CPU ratio manually to the highest setting available and adjust the BCLK.

So if you want to run 4Ghz without the CPU multiplier dropping after using three or more cores, set your BCLK to 173-174 and set the CPU Ratio to x23. Adjust the voltages accordingly.

*Edit*: Each MB is different so your CPU ratio might change. Some ratios aren't available on certain MBs.


----------



## DunePilot

While on the subject, is there a way to keep it X24 with turbo on, rather than it always going to X25? I would be happy with 196X24 but there is no way X25 would be stable or even boot for that matter. So I am stuck doing max 196X 23 for a solid and stable 4.5Ghz.

One more question, I have never adjusted CPU PLL from the standard 1.800v, I just leave it on auto.... what are your experiences adjusting it, when should it be adjusted?

I have a very stable 4.3 and a very stable 4.5 OC. I can run cinebench and firestrikes over and over without issue or game for multiple hours without problems and my temps never see over 70.


----------



## Christes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> That's normal behavior and has nothing to with parking issues or anything like that. The turbo multiplier in your case is x25. I'm assuming your CPU is just like the rest of the other Westmere's. My L5639 did the same thing you are experiencing as well as my X5660. Basically after more than two of cores are being used your CPU will automatically drop down regardless of your power settings. To solve this issue you'll need to set the CPU ratio manually to the highest setting available and adjust the BCLK.
> 
> So if you want to run 4Ghz without the CPU multiplier dropping after using three or more cores, set your BCLK to 173-174 and set the CPU Ratio to x23. Adjust the voltages accordingly.
> 
> *Edit*: Each MB is different so your CPU ratio might change. Some ratios aren't available on certain MBs.


I thought that x26 was the two-core turbo multiplier, x25 was turbo for all cores, and stock is x23. At least that what I thought 2/2/2/2/3/3 meant. I've definitely seen it jump to x26 when not under heavy load, which seems to suggest that is the case to me.

I can definitely select x25 in the settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> @Christes it might be something with your windows power scheme or some odd core parking issue. is speed step disabled in bios?


The behavior appears to be the same with and without speed step. It is also the same with and without C-States.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christes*
> 
> I thought that x26 was the two-core turbo multiplier, x25 was turbo for all cores, and stock is x23. At least that what I thought 2/2/2/2/3/3 meant. I've definitely seen it jump to x26 when not under heavy load, which seems to suggest that is the case to me.
> 
> I can definitely select x25 in the settings.
> The behavior appears to be the same with and without speed step. It is also the same with and without C-States.


Well every motherboard is different. If I set any of my Westmere's to a manual ratio I never have to worry about frequency dropping. How are your temps? Your CPU could be throttling. To find out what your max CPU multiplier is, you will have to set everything to default settings and run IBT. Check the max CPU ratio during idle and the stress test.

If you are manually setting your CPU ratio then you can try disabling all C-states & EIST\Turbo and see what happens.


----------



## santi2104

it depends on motherboards to what u can lock the multiplyer, for exaple, in my msi x58 pro-e i couldnt touch the multi with the x5650, it was locked to stock, with the rampage 2 gene i can force it to 22 in all cores, instead of 21, and if i had the rampage 3 extreme i could force it to 23 in all of the cores, there is a youtube video of a guy running the x5650 in a rampage 3 extreme with 23 multi in all the cores with cinebench


----------



## bill1024

If I remember right the P6T boards will drop down under heavy loads. My x5660 with x23 drops to 22 sometimes running primegrid. Even with low temps.
Running WCG it doe not drop down.
I believe they were flashing the P6t boards to a P6T-W workstation bios, the workstations don't drop down under heavy loads.
Never tried that myself, not worth the risk for little rewards.


----------



## Christes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well every motherboard is different. If I set any of my Westmere's to a manual ratio I never have to worry about frequency dropping. How are your temps? Your CPU could be throttling. To find out what your max CPU multiplier is, you will have to set everything to default settings and run IBT. Check the max CPU ratio during idle and the stress test.
> 
> If you are manually setting your CPU ratio then you can try disabling all C-states & EIST\Turbo and see what happens.


No core is going above 60 C under small FFT with my current settings (I'm using an NH-D14). Small FFT seems to be the hottest test for me.

Actually I just did a little more testing and noticed that the under the P95 "Blend" test, the multiplier stays firmly at x25 despite all cores being at 100%.

I guess the multiplier just drops down when the stress is too high. That's really odd behavior, but consistent with what Bill1024 said here for the P6T.

I've tried turning on and off pretty much every combo of turbo, EIST and C-States and they all result in essentially the same behavior.

It's really frustrating, since I got the X5675 specifically for the x25 multiplier so I could run 166x25=4150 and 166*8=1333 (My RAM speed is only 1333, so that just works out really cleanly)

I've already had BCLK in the 190's for my i7 930, though, so it's not like I can't push it up again. I am worried about using the x6 memory multiplier since it would require running the uncore at exactly 2x the memory speed and I've heard that the IMC on these 32nm chips can be a bit more delicate.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christes*
> 
> No core is going above 60 C under small FFT with my current settings (I'm using an NH-D14). Small FFT seems to be the hottest test for me.
> 
> Actually I just did a little more testing and noticed that the under the P95 "Blend" test, the multiplier stays firmly at x25 despite all cores being at 100%.
> 
> I guess the multiplier just drops down when the stress is too high. That's really odd behavior, but consistent with what Bill1024 said here for the P6T.
> 
> I've tried turning on and off pretty much every combo of turbo, EIST and C-States and they all result in essentially the same behavior.
> 
> It's really frustrating, since I got the X5675 specifically for the x25 multiplier so I could run 166x25=4150 and 166*8=1333 (My RAM speed is only 1333, so that just works out really cleanly)
> 
> I've already had BCLK in the 190's for my i7 930, though, so it's not like I can't push it up again. I am worried about using the x6 memory multiplier since it would require running the uncore at exactly 2x the memory speed and I've heard that the IMC on these 32nm chips can be a bit more delicate.


Try 167X25 with 1.35v 1.335v and 1366 ram, see how it does. What is it doing when running Cinebench, X25?

I have a lot of settings for my X5675 if you want. I have a very stable 4.5 but it has some pretty high voltage (196X24 at 1.425 1.375)

196X22 at 1.3625 1.335 for 4.3 is very stable as well if you don't have the cooling for the 4.5 or want to push it that hard.


----------



## Christes

Okay so now I have bigger problems...

It might not be related to X58 Xeons, but it happened within 24 hours of installing one, so I'll say something here in case there could be a connection somehow:

A couple hours ago, I noticed that crossfire wasn't working on my video cards. That's odd - it was working last night right after I installed the X5675. CCC said that the crossfire bridge was not installed, which was false. While troubleshooting the problem, I swapped the cards in and out, which prompted drivers to re-install. While rebooting following the driver installation, *my network adapter completely disappeared.*

I've tried tons of things to fix the issue - manual driver updates, BIOS reset, booting in safe mode with networking, etc. Nothing seems to work. I'm going to end up completely reinstalling windows next.

So now here I am with a potentially broken X58 motherboard immediately after getting one of these Xeons. I'm going to be really angry if that's the case.

Does anyone have any idea what could be going on here? Is it really just bad luck that multiple things are going wrong right after swapping out the CPU?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christes*
> 
> Okay so now I have bigger problems...
> 
> It might not be related to X58 Xeons, but it happened within 24 hours of installing one, so I'll say something here in case there could be a connection somehow:
> 
> A couple hours ago, I noticed that crossfire wasn't working on my video cards. That's odd - it was working last night right after I installed the X5675. CCC said that the crossfire bridge was not installed, which was false. While troubleshooting the problem, I swapped the cards in and out, which prompted drivers to re-install. While rebooting following the driver installation, *my network adapter completely disappeared.*
> 
> I've tried tons of things to fix the issue - manual driver updates, BIOS reset, booting in safe mode with networking, etc. Nothing seems to work. I'm going to end up completely reinstalling windows next.
> 
> So now here I am with a potentially broken X58 motherboard immediately after getting one of these Xeons. I'm going to be really angry if that's the case.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what could be going on here? Is it really just bad luck that multiple things are going wrong right after swapping out the CPU?


Well it could be bad luck, the MB going bad. MB settings\voltages or it could be the CPU. Do you have another CPU that you can install for testing purposes? You haven't messed around with a lot of voltages have you? The most important voltages being PCIe Frequency and CPU PLL? Those should be set to default at all times regardless of what OC you are trying to accomplish [high or low].

I'd at least try another CPU first before re-installing windows. Set everything in the BIOS to default settings as well.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christes*
> 
> Okay so now I have bigger problems...
> 
> It might not be related to X58 Xeons, but it happened within 24 hours of installing one, so I'll say something here in case there could be a connection somehow:
> 
> A couple hours ago, I noticed that crossfire wasn't working on my video cards. That's odd - it was working last night right after I installed the X5675. CCC said that the crossfire bridge was not installed, which was false. While troubleshooting the problem, I swapped the cards in and out, which prompted drivers to re-install. While rebooting following the driver installation, *my network adapter completely disappeared.*
> 
> I've tried tons of things to fix the issue - manual driver updates, BIOS reset, booting in safe mode with networking, etc. Nothing seems to work. I'm going to end up completely reinstalling windows next.
> 
> So now here I am with a potentially broken X58 motherboard immediately after getting one of these Xeons. I'm going to be really angry if that's the case.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what could be going on here? Is it really just bad luck that multiple things are going wrong right after swapping out the CPU?


What is your south bridge volts?


----------



## BillTuner

Hi long time lurker love these bulletproof X58 and monster 5600 Xeon setups, had 7 of them OC,d, and seeing people with the same appreciation is awesome! some pics of my benchmark I found in old files attached

Just sold my oldest rig with 1.52V 4.68Ghz all cores more on C State 2 cores, been running for about 3yrs with same performance figures as day I built it. Blazing fast rendering videos and making BluRays but got a good offer on it and had another MB and Xeon coming in, so I sold it lol. Now building an Asus P6T6 WS Revolution with a X5650

Heres a summary of my experience with OC'd X58 mobos + ECC Registered Ram + 5600 series Xeon + AIO watercoolers since August 2012 to now. Still remember rushing to buy a Corsair H100i when it first came out to add to my rig lol.

All my motherboards were by Asustek, refurbished with GC Extreme paste.
Rampage 2 Extreme, Rampage 2 Gene, Rampage 3 Extreme, Rampage 3 Gene, P6T6 WS Revolution.
Rampage 2 Extreme it took the least amount of MB OV to run stable.
Fastest one was Rampage 3 Extreme w/ X5675
weird thing was, some of my Xeons was identified as X000 or L000 after overclocking, some stayed ok
That damn original yellow paste on Asus NB/SB chips need strong paint remover to get rid of lol.

Still have a record score for WinScoreShare Japan that lasted up to now for CPU processing power lol.
Ranking#19 X000: http://soundengine.jp/software/winscoreshare/cpu_ranking/
DL: http://soundengine.jp/software/downoad/winscoreshare_200.zip
Its basically a WEI UI
Every single x58 xeon rig I built hit 8.6 points on CPU and RAM, x5650 and x5675 hit 8.7
Found an old Sandra bench with my Rampage 2 gene 



Tried all kinds of RAM, and started using ECC Registered Rams (yes registered) a little over a year ago.
-Max RAM so far is 6x 4GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 for a total of 24GB
-10600 (1333) ECC Registered Ram have always overclocked to at least 1600
-max RAM clock speed used was around ddr1800mhz (900mhz)
-settled with clocks between 1500 and 1800mhz, 1N (1T) with timing ranges 8-8-8-21, 9-9-9-24, or 10-10-10-27
-Always had UNCORE at 1.5x or slightly higher
-Always had DRAM Voltage set to 1.60V upwards to 1.66V

IOH and QPI link volts
-These volts always looked similar in the end 1.3V being the median
-Rampage IIs took least to stabilize, they were in the 1.2X volt range
-Rampage 3 took 1.3V range up to 1.35V
-ICH seemed lower on most except Rampage 2s

Sorry for the rambling-on, if you need some info on these Asus boards, I got to a point where I can get a stable 4.6Ghz overclock in 30mins with CState and Turbo on.... never figured out how to get dynamic voltages for my CPU tho.... normal idle Watts at the wall has been 140-150w, wish it was under 50w lol


----------



## DunePilot

FINALLY! Just smashed 17,000. Ran a consistant 1538 through the benches.
20913 graphics score.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5870579
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5870579/fs/5864023


----------



## Christes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well it could be bad luck, the MB going bad. MB settings\voltages or it could be the CPU. Do you have another CPU that you can install for testing purposes? You haven't messed around with a lot of voltages have you? The most important voltages being PCIe Frequency and CPU PLL? Those should be set to default at all times regardless of what OC you are trying to accomplish [high or low].
> 
> I'd at least try another CPU first before re-installing windows. Set everything in the BIOS to default settings as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> What is your south bridge volts?


I had the listed settings all at default. I suppose it is possible that I screwed something up when entering the values, but I personally doubt it. In any case, I've since restored the BIOS to defaults so we'll never know.

Swapping back to my i7 930 didn't change anything. A fresh install of Windows didn't change anything either. I still have a couple things to try, but it's not looking good.

The timing on this really sucks. If this happened a month ago, I would've just said "X58 was fun, but it's time to move on." Now I have to decide if I want to invest more money into this setup or just sell what I can and get a more modern CPU+MB.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Finally took out my x58 Gigabyte UD5 out of the shipping box (been trying to sell it) and did some stress testing with a friend... Ohhh Nostalgia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have thought (on X99 now), I was able to get the x58 to over BLCK of 220 on the gigabyte board and took my friends X5660 to almost 5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!
> 
> Sadly, he just wanted it to test compatibility issues on his board. It was so much fun!!! Who would have thought the X58 would hold up even today! I benched it against my 5930K / X99 Rampage Extreme. Other than the SSD on the rampage being faster (faster bus/ SATA6), I was surprised to find the x58 really holding up to the X99. I am not technically surprised since when I worked with Swolern on our Titan GK110 test block the x58 kept up pace with the x79.
> 
> I really think Skylake has not been up to snuff, and wish we got a HUGE improvement. I am sitting on 5 Titan X's and I found that SLI Titan X's were the best in terms of performance, anything above had severe diminishing returns. I did not check the Titan X's on the X58 platform but if anyone is on the east coast NJ/NY/CT metro area would love to put some machines together and do some benching.
> 
> Anyone else find simlar results? Right now I switched from 4 30" Monitors and am on 1 64" Samsung 4k, the Titans are def giving it good eye candy. Sadly, I have been so busy, I have done 0 gaming, 0 heavy benching to see what I can take this box too. Everything is on stock. What a waste. LOL:spam1:


i think ur price is a bit high, maybe thats why its not selling, other then that 220 blck is pretty solid, this is why i prefer gigabyte x58 more than the others.

i haven't notice too much day to day difference with my x99 either, it felt relatively lackbuster in terms of even gaming. but i do prefer the micro atx portability, especially since i moved to an apartment for grad school here.


----------



## DR4G00N

Anyone know how well the Gigabyte X58 OC works with these xeon's? I can get one for extremely cheap which is why i'm asking.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Anyone know how well the Gigabyte X58 OC works with these xeon's? I can get one for extremely cheap which is why i'm asking.


The UD5 and UD7 work very well, isnt it actually a tier above the UD7? So I would assume it works like a champ.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> The UD5 and UD7 work very well, isnt it actually a tier above the UD7? So I would assume it works like a champ.


That's what I think too, thanks. Buying it for just $76 USD







It may replace my E762 depending on how well it works.


----------



## Vlasov_581

my $113 x5680 ES chip just arrived. Can't wait to put it through its paces this weekend


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillTuner*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi long time lurker love these bulletproof X58 and monster 5600 Xeon setups, had 7 of them OC,d, and seeing people with the same appreciation is awesome! some pics of my benchmark I found in old files attached
> 
> Just sold my oldest rig with 1.52V 4.68Ghz all cores more on C State 2 cores, been running for about 3yrs with same performance figures as day I built it. Blazing fast rendering videos and making BluRays but got a good offer on it and had another MB and Xeon coming in, so I sold it lol. Now building an Asus P6T6 WS Revolution with a X5650
> 
> Heres a summary of my experience with OC'd X58 mobos + ECC Registered Ram + 5600 series Xeon + AIO watercoolers since August 2012 to now. Still remember rushing to buy a Corsair H100i when it first came out to add to my rig lol.
> 
> All my motherboards were by Asustek, refurbished with GC Extreme paste.
> Rampage 2 Extreme, Rampage 2 Gene, Rampage 3 Extreme, Rampage 3 Gene, P6T6 WS Revolution.
> Rampage 2 Extreme it took the least amount of MB OV to run stable.
> Fastest one was Rampage 3 Extreme w/ X5675
> weird thing was, some of my Xeons was identified as X000 or L000 after overclocking, some stayed ok
> That damn original yellow paste on Asus NB/SB chips need strong paint remover to get rid of lol.
> 
> Still have a record score for WinScoreShare Japan that lasted up to now for CPU processing power lol.
> Ranking#19 X000: http://soundengine.jp/software/winscoreshare/cpu_ranking/
> DL: http://soundengine.jp/software/downoad/winscoreshare_200.zip
> Its basically a WEI UI
> Every single x58 xeon rig I built hit 8.6 points on CPU and RAM, x5650 and x5675 hit 8.7
> Found an old Sandra bench with my Rampage 2 gene
> 
> 
> 
> Tried all kinds of RAM, and started using ECC Registered Rams (yes registered) a little over a year ago.
> -Max RAM so far is 6x 4GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 for a total of 24GB
> -10600 (1333) ECC Registered Ram have always overclocked to at least 1600
> -max RAM clock speed used was around ddr1800mhz (900mhz)
> -settled with clocks between 1500 and 1800mhz, 1N (1T) with timing ranges 8-8-8-21, 9-9-9-24, or 10-10-10-27
> -Always had UNCORE at 1.5x or slightly higher
> -Always had DRAM Voltage set to 1.60V upwards to 1.66V
> 
> IOH and QPI link volts
> -These volts always looked similar in the end 1.3V being the median
> -Rampage IIs took least to stabilize, they were in the 1.2X volt range
> -Rampage 3 took 1.3V range up to 1.35V
> -ICH seemed lower on most except Rampage 2s
> 
> Sorry for the rambling-on, if you need some info on these Asus boards, I got to a point where I can get a stable 4.6Ghz overclock in 30mins with CState and Turbo on.... never figured out how to get dynamic voltages for my CPU tho.... normal idle Watts at the wall has been 140-150w, wish it was under 50w lol


Hey man. Welcome to the forum. Nice info about your builds. I also couldn't wait to overclock my CPUs as well. I was amazed at how easily I managed to OC a L5639 a X5660. I thought about getting another CPU, but I'm perfectly fine with this beast. I was recently overclocking my RAM since a lof of other people here was. With a little free time I managed to get 2005Mhz with 8-10-8-24 1T. I ran some programs like Fire Strike and everything was fine. I'll need to fine tune everything before I can claim it's stable, but it appeared to be stable. The highest I've ran was 2200Mhz - 2300Mhz.

Nice ranks as well. I've never removed the paste from my SB or NB.


----------



## santi2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> my $113 x5680 ES chip just arrived. Can't wait to put it through its paces this weekend


oh sexy cpu dude


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Anyone know how well the Gigabyte X58 OC works with these xeon's? I can get one for extremely cheap which is why i'm asking.


Where on earth did you find that!?! Looks sweet!

I've been sitting on my UD7 board - haven't installed it yet.. the EVGA is soo easy to overclock with


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Where on earth did you find that!?! Looks sweet!
> 
> I've been sitting on my UD7 board - haven't installed it yet.. the EVGA is soo easy to overclock with


I bought it from Dazmode for $144 Cad inc. Shipping & taxes. It was part of one of their show systems so it was barely used. A few weeks ago it was stitting at $300. XD

I may just need to get a Usb expansion card as there are only 4 usb 2.0 ports including front panel ones and 2 usb 3.0 ports. :/


----------



## BillTuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Hey man. Welcome to the forum. Nice info about your builds. I also couldn't wait to overclock my CPUs as well. I was amazed at how easily I managed to OC a L5639 a X5660. I thought about getting another CPU, but I'm perfectly fine with this beast. I was recently overclocking my RAM since a lof of other people here was. With a little free time I managed to get 2005Mhz with 8-10-8-24 1T. I ran some programs like Fire Strike and everything was fine. I'll need to fine tune everything before I can claim it's stable, but it appeared to be stable. The highest I've ran was 2200Mhz - 2300Mhz.
> 
> Nice ranks as well. I've never removed the paste from my SB or NB.


Thanks for the welcome, seen your posts on forums for a while now, and after owning i7-4770ks and still use a 4720hq/GTX960m ROG laptop on the side, I totally agree that these oc'd X58 Xeons are beasts with added comfort of ECC-capablilty.

Some say 1366 X58 is EOL dead, then this one rabid zombie that bites onto new Intel processors, sockets, and marketing propaganda like AMD wished they could (no hate there, tried the fx8350 4.7ghz and fx9590 5.0Ghz)... with one caveat

One thing that gets me with 99% of the X58 boards is lack of UEFI and NVMe support, despite there being a UEFI capable Intel DX58SO2 1366 motherboard.
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-update/windows-10-on-a-uefi-system-running-mbr/5753c8e2-6c39-4c2d-b560-82cd52e8aa17

Looks like SkOrPn whose name also pops up in X58 threads is looking at the same new PCI-e NVMe SSD support in our X58 legacy bios, that would bring the X58 data rates only possible on newer systems http://www.win-raid.com/t871f13-Discussion-NVMe-BIOS-Modules-and-NVMe-Support-3.html#msg15383

So in search of an even better X58, I was just wishing there was a way to port over the UEFI from the DX58SO2 and add NVMe support for new 2000mb/s PCI-e SSDs.


----------



## Kana-Maru

^ I guess anything is possible, but I wouldn't wait for it without official support. I'm pretty sure I can get over 2000 MB/s with the correct setup by the way. Intel had a plan all alone. Instead of revising the X58 platform [X58 v2] they decided to release a side grade platform [X79]. X79 always screamed side grade to me after using my X58 for a few years. Turns out I was correct.

AMD's Zen looks promising, but I'm not holding my breath until I see all of my favorite AMD technology wrapped around the architecture. I'm also waiting on some previews and benchmarks. I haven't heard from SkOrPn in a while.


----------



## santi2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillTuner*
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, seen your posts on forums for a while now, and after owning i7-4770ks and still use a 4720hq/GTX960m ROG laptop on the side, I totally agree that these oc'd X58 Xeons are beasts with added comfort of ECC-capablilty.
> 
> Some say 1366 X58 is EOL dead, then this one rabid zombie that bites onto new Intel processors, sockets, and marketing propaganda like AMD wished they could (no hate there, tried the fx8350 4.7ghz and fx9590 5.0Ghz)... with one caveat
> 
> One thing that gets me with 99% of the X58 boards is lack of UEFI and NVMe support, despite there being a UEFI capable Intel DX58SO2 1366 motherboard.
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-update/windows-10-on-a-uefi-system-running-mbr/5753c8e2-6c39-4c2d-b560-82cd52e8aa17
> 
> Looks like SkOrPn whose name also pops up in X58 threads is looking at the same new PCI-e NVMe SSD support in our X58 legacy bios, that would bring the X58 data rates only possible on newer systems http://www.win-raid.com/t871f13-Discussion-NVMe-BIOS-Modules-and-NVMe-Support-3.html#msg15383
> 
> So in search of an even better X58, I was just wishing there was a way to port over the UEFI from the DX58SO2 and add NVMe support for new 2000mb/s PCI-e SSDs.


it there was any way of using a pci-e ssd like m.2 with an add in card in x58 i would change my 2600k with the asrock extreme 3 gen 3 for the x5650 and the rampage 2 gene, thats the only thing thats holding me back, i have a samsung 840 evo but i dont want to downgrade the ssd performance, if anything make it faster


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santi2104*
> 
> it there was any way of using a pci-e ssd like m.2 with an add in card in x58 i would change my 2600k with the asrock extreme 3 gen 3 for the x5650 and the rampage 2 gene, thats the only thing thats holding me back, i have a samsung 840 evo but i dont want to downgrade the ssd performance, if anything make it faster


Heck yeah their are SATA III PCIe cards to chose from. All of the cool kids are doing it. There are many SATA III PCie cards that will allow RAID 0\1\5\10 and JBODs.

Here are my results:

Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB:

http://s26.postimg.org/ce74dziuh/Upload.jpg

4K in ATTO is 147MB/s Read and 158MB/s write. I run a lot of test, but I trust ATTO the most. Nearly everything else is above 500 MB/s Read & Write.

Kingston SSD:

http://s26.postimg.org/iaeu6m2ax/ATTO_Upload.jpg
http://s26.postimg.org/6k0wp89ih/AS_SSD_Upload.jpg

ATTO says 600-670 MB/s Write and 1400 MB/s Read so the SSD performs as advertised.

Both of these are single drives non RAID.

I use RAID 0 for all of my other drives and I have RAID 0 SSD for my Steam\Origin\GoG and digital games.


----------



## BillTuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santi2104*
> 
> it there was any way of using a pci-e ssd like m.2 with an add in card in x58 i would change my 2600k with the asrock extreme 3 gen 3 for the x5650 and the rampage 2 gene, thats the only thing thats holding me back, i have a samsung 840 evo but i dont want to downgrade the ssd performance, if anything make it faster


Yes, AHCI pci-e 2.0 x4 lane cards exist where, you put an m.2 pci-e SSD on it and get 1000mb/s seq read write. It's the random read writes that pretty much stays the same and that is bottlenecked by AHCI standards. That's where NVMe starndards (which was around when X58s were considered current gen) comes in. So in bios where we see IDE and AHCI, there would also be NVMe and its only like 50kb additional data in the bios from what I understand with the catch being UEFI.


----------



## santi2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Heck yeah their are SATA III PCIe cards to chose from. All of the cool kids are doing it. There are many SATA III PCie cards that will allow RAID 0\1\5\10 and JBODs.
> 
> Here are my results:
> 
> Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB:
> 
> http://s26.postimg.org/ce74dziuh/Upload.jpg
> 
> 4K in ATTO is 147MB/s Read and 158MB/s write. I run a lot of test, but I trust ATTO the most. Nearly everything else is above 500 MB/s Read & Write.
> 
> Kingston SSD:
> 
> http://s26.postimg.org/iaeu6m2ax/ATTO_Upload.jpg
> http://s26.postimg.org/6k0wp89ih/AS_SSD_Upload.jpg
> 
> ATTO says 600-670 MB/s Write and 1400 MB/s Read so the SSD performs as advertised.
> 
> Both of these are single drives non RAID.
> 
> I use RAID 0 for all of my other drives and I have RAID 0 SSD for my Steam\Origin\GoG and digital games.


yea i was thinking of using some kind of sata 3 card for the ssd, until i realized that a lot of the cards dont have support for trim, i`ve read that some cards like the 9260 do support trim, but they are expensive and i cant get them in argentina, thats not a problem because i can get someone to bring it, the thing i would like to use is some pci-e ssd, like some kingston or samsung m.2 ssd with a pci-e adapter card, i`ve read in some amazon reviews of people using the x58 motherboards and pci-e ssds and they are mixed, some say it works flawless, some have problems to detect it in the bios, some say it doesnt work, and this would be the only place where this kind of info would be available because very little people are using x58 still, and even less would use it with a pci-e ssd, if someone reports it would work on an asus motherboard i will buy it and "upgrade" from the 2600k


----------



## santi2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillTuner*
> 
> Yes, AHCI pci-e 2.0 x4 lane cards exist where, you put an m.2 pci-e SSD on it and get 1000mb/s seq read write. It's the random read writes that pretty much stays the same and that is bottlenecked by AHCI standards. That's where NVMe starndards (which was around when X58s were considered current gen) comes in. So in bios where we see IDE and AHCI, there would also be NVMe and its only like 50kb additional data in the bios from what I understand with the catch being UEFI.


yes i know about nvme, it would be awesome to have it, but i would still be pretty happy with a ahci pci-e ssd, the thing i cant confirm is that if i buy it it would work


----------



## DunePilot

I am guessing most of us are trying to make these last until Skylake-E in third quarter 2016? Gotta say I really hope whatever is meant to replace the 5960X 8 core is a total faceripper. I might have to finally upgrade. I sure do like what I have been able to squeeze out of this system, its amazing how well we can keep up with the new stuff in high end gaming and such. Brought the system back down to 4.3 today after a couple days of benching. 4.5 just too much voltage to have completely stable and don't want to leave it set that high for an extended period of time. Nice to know I can get it stable enough for multiple hours of benching though when needed. I probably ran Firestrike 50 times and never had any problems out of it.


----------



## DunePilot

Can some of you who have tinkered with PLL explain your experience? I have never fiddled with mine, always left to auto 1.8v.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Can some of you who have tinkered with PLL explain your experience? I have never fiddled with mine, always left to auto 1.8v.


I just recently set it to 1.815


----------



## DunePilot

That is why I would like some people to post their findings... I know most people leave it alone, some bump it up, some lower it down because they say they can then lower uncore or something.


----------



## OCmember

I use this as a guide.


----------



## surfinchina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> I use this as a guide.


That's a worry. Hopefully they know more about this stuff than me









@dunepilot
To be honest I've played with it up and down a lot and last night was the first time it made a measurable difference.
I think it depends on other volts and their balance in the whole system. Last night was also the first time I played over 4 volts cpu.


----------



## surfinchina

Which I would quite like feedback on by the way.
The 1.425 volts.
On offset so usually less.

I've done a lot of research and there seems to be no consensus.

So I just kept bumping up bclk and volts and various other things to keep it stable, until it no longer made much difference in speed - cinebench.
Other things I look at like posting lights, speed to boot, snappy operation are all good. Computer is smooth and happy. Temps are stable at about 72 under load.

So I figure if it's happy then why not give it what it wants.
The biggest gains were actually after I broke 4 volts. 4.06 was the most fertile place and I'll probably go back there for 24/7

Is this an ok way to overclock?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> That is why I would like some people to post their findings... I know most people leave it alone, some bump it up, some lower it down because they say they can then lower uncore or something.


Don't know about Xeons, but back in the X58 day it was found that pll could be lowered to around 1.5v (?) without ill effect, but mostly ppls just left it at 1.8v. Only time I raised it (1.84v) was using slow mode to go for highest bclk to get points on the bot. Can't say I ever noticed a clear advantage either way.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Don't know about Xeons, but back in the X58 day it was found that pll could be lowered to around 1.5v (?) without ill effect, but mostly ppls just left it at 1.8v. Only time I raised it (1.84v) was using slow mode to go for highest bclk to get points on the bot. Can't say I ever noticed a clear advantage either way.


Yeah, that is what I heard too, down a bump or two lower than 1.8 is what I have seen a few people doing for that reason. Personally I have mine at 1.8 because I can't make heads or tails and don't feel like throwing another cog in the wheel to worry about if I don't have to.


----------



## BillTuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santi2104*
> 
> yes i know about nvme, it would be awesome to have it, but i would still be pretty happy with a ahci pci-e ssd, the thing i cant confirm is that if i buy it it would work


I had a Asus ROG Raidr 240gb pcie SSD raid, and my OS on a X5675 and Ramapage 3 Extreme booted from that.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfinchina*
> 
> Which I would quite like feedback on by the way.
> The 1.425 volts.
> On offset so usually less.
> 
> I've done a lot of research and there seems to be no consensus.
> 
> So I just kept bumping up bclk and volts and various other things to keep it stable, until it no longer made much difference in speed - cinebench.
> Other things I look at like posting lights, speed to boot, snappy operation are all good. Computer is smooth and happy. Temps are stable at about 72 under load.
> 
> So I figure if it's happy then why not give it what it wants.
> The biggest gains were actually after I broke 4 volts. 4.06 was the most fertile place and I'll probably go back there for 24/7
> 
> Is this an ok way to overclock?


I only run that high for benches. When I was benching the heck out of my graphics card I wanted an extra .2Ghz to compete with all the new systems. But to have the stability to do hours of continuous benching I really had to crank it high to avoid any instability or BSODs. I was running 196X23 at 1.425Vcore and 1.375QPI/PLL (I will also mention had the ram at cas 7 for benching) for my normal 24/7 I do 196X22 at 1.3625Vcore and 1.335QPI/PLL (1.375 if you don't find that stable). This allows me to game in GTA5 without issue for hours or to do continuous benchmarking without issue. You can see I had to exponentially increase voltage so negative return you could say.... not worth it to leave it that high for long periods of time imo. After two days of benching I rolled back to my 4.3 OC.

Everyone MB and CPU is diff, mine I don't think is anything spectacular but this is what works good in mine for what I need. If it stays this stable and works this well for another couple years I will be happy.... Lord willing though I will have the funds to spare for an 8 core Skylake-E when they roll around. Be interesting to see where Pascal and DX12 and such are at when we get there too.


----------



## santi2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillTuner*
> 
> I had a Asus ROG Raidr 240gb pcie SSD raid, and my OS on a X5675 and Ramapage 3 Extreme booted from that.


maybe it is possible after all, i should give it a try, if it doesnt work ill put it in my 2600k and deal with it


----------



## BillTuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santi2104*
> 
> maybe it is possible after all, i should give it a try, if it doesnt work ill put it in my 2600k and deal with it


It'll work on an X58, make sure you have ahci mode, fresh install with no other drives attached, stable overclock, boot order set... thats about all I can think of. If going with a pci-e card + m.2 SSD, make sure that adapter card and SSD combo is bootable. Heard there are some pci-e adapters that are not bootable. Be careful buying that adapter, there are old pci-e 2.0x2 versus new pci-e 2.0x4, you want the latter.

Similar topic, the new Intel 750 pci-e SSD
has 2 versions, one is AHCI compatible and one is NVMe compatible. Unless you have UEFI and NVMe compatible motherboard now, you want the AHCI version


----------



## akromatic

anyone tried having 48gb ram on asus boards? specifically rampage 2 gene.

i currently have 10GB in that box and have 16GB on another system where 90% of it has been sucked up by chrome.

not sure if its worth hunting down for a rampage 3 gene at the moment as my current board is a very poor overclocker (cant get anything over 3.7ghz) and i just found out the onboard NIC is dead


----------



## Doctor D

My X58 Xeon 5675









http://valid.x86.fr/ufef79


----------



## _KaszpiR_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> anyone tried having 48gb ram on asus boards? specifically rampage 2 gene.
> 
> i currently have 10GB in that box and have 16GB on another system where 90% of it has been sucked up by chrome.
> 
> not sure if its worth hunting down for a rampage 3 gene at the moment as my current board is a very poor overclocker (cant get anything over 3.7ghz) and i just found out the onboard NIC is dead


X58 supports up to 48GB ram - http://wp.xin.at/archives/880
not sure if anyone tried higher capacity, though.


----------



## akromatic

how much do ram effect overclocking? im running 5 sticks of 1333mhz at the moment and when i attempt to overclock pushing base clock the ram sticks become VERY hot (uncomfortable to touch hot)


----------



## Kana-Maru

^ 1600Mhz doesn't get to hot. You'll definitely want some RAM with a cooling solution and good air flow. You can adjust the RAM as you overclock. For instance you CAN run 1300Mhz-1400Mhz with a 3.8Ghz - 4Ghz overclock. If your overclock the you'll want to be around 1600Mhz anyways.


----------



## DunePilot

Get your CPU OC worked out first where you are happy with it and stable before tightening timings and OCing the ram. Mine is actually 1866 but I run it in the 1500s on extreme setting with stock timings and stock 1.5v, when I want to push it I go from cas 9 to cas 7 with the same clock and on extreme settings (setting on the Gigabyte boards which as I understand it auto tightens timings even further somehow). Using my 196 bus speed I have the option of 1568, or 1960, and it doesn't like 1960 on stock 1.5v, I tried adding voltage to it but it doesn't like to boot higher than 1.5v I am going to have to try it again soon, it could've been something to do with my bad CMOS battery which can cause all kinds of problems when trying to work out OC settings. I could prob get the 1960 easy with more voltage but opted for 1568 on stock and just tightening up timings and running it on extreme instead. There is more than one way to do things, maybe that gives you an idea or how to fiddle with yours.


----------



## BaldMan

There are diminishing returns on memory clocked higher than 1600mz. Once you get past 2000mhz, real world performance isnt effected much at all by going higher.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Get your CPU OC worked out first where you are happy with it and stable before tightening timings and OCing the ram. Mine is actually 1866 but I run it in the 1500s on extreme setting with stock timings and stock 1.5v, when I want to push it I go from cas 9 to cas 7 with the same clock and on extreme settings (setting on the Gigabyte boards which as I understand it auto tightens timings even further somehow). Using my 196 bus speed I have the option of 1568, or 1960, and it doesn't like 1960 on stock 1.5v, I tried adding voltage to it but it doesn't like to boot higher than 1.5v I am going to have to try it again soon, it could've been something to do with my bad CMOS battery which can cause all kinds of problems when trying to work out OC settings. I could prob get the 1960 easy with more voltage but opted for 1568 on stock and just tightening up timings and running it on extreme instead. There is more than one way to do things, maybe that gives you an idea or how to fiddle with yours.


the thing is as it is my board is unable to overclock decently. it would cash upon windows load at 3.8ghz no matter the voltage supplied. i used to be able to get my i7 920 to 4ghz briefly but it currently refuse to boot at any clocks higher then 3.6ghz. my current x5650 booted and was stable at 3.8ghz when i first got it but now it just refuses to so im down to 3.7ghz.

the clocks i select on the ram effects my ability to boot at 3.7ghz as well. leave it on auto or anything more then 1333mhz and i cant boot, set it to the lowest speed and it boots alright.

i'm thinking that the ram being an issue that is effecting my ability to push clocks up and or my mobo is degraded and is dieing


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> the thing is as it is my board is unable to overclock decently. it would cash upon windows load at 3.8ghz no matter the voltage supplied. i used to be able to get my i7 920 to 4ghz briefly but it currently refuse to boot at any clocks higher then 3.6ghz. my current x5650 booted and was stable at 3.8ghz when i first got it but now it just refuses to so im down to 3.7ghz.
> 
> the clocks i select on the ram effects my ability to boot at 3.7ghz as well. leave it on auto or anything more then 1333mhz and i cant boot, set it to the lowest speed and it boots alright.
> 
> I'm thinking that the ram being an issue that is effecting my ability to push clocks up and or my mobo is degraded and is dieing


Post some pics of your various BIOS pages, maybe some of us can give you some ideas to try.


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> the thing is as it is my board is unable to overclock decently. it would cash upon windows load at 3.8ghz no matter the voltage supplied. i used to be able to get my i7 920 to 4ghz briefly but it currently refuse to boot at any clocks higher then 3.6ghz. my current x5650 booted and was stable at 3.8ghz when i first got it but now it just refuses to so im down to 3.7ghz.
> 
> the clocks i select on the ram effects my ability to boot at 3.7ghz as well. leave it on auto or anything more then 1333mhz and i cant boot, set it to the lowest speed and it boots alright.
> 
> i'm thinking that the ram being an issue that is effecting my ability to push clocks up and or my mobo is degraded and is dieing


Did you increase your QPI/Vtt voltage too, or just VCore? They're both equally important, especially if you have more ram slots populated.


----------



## OCmember

It's not always the CPU that is failing an overclock. Make sure your RAM speed and timings are within limits. Make sure your VTT is getting enough volts. I just tried to re-clock my chip to 4.62Ghz using 1.4v and it failed. It passed before at 1.385v. Didn't realize it was my RAM that was causing the instability. I lowered the ratio and boom 1.385v 4.62GHz worked perfectly.


----------



## DunePilot

Post a video going through all your BIOS slowly and clearly where we can read it or post some slides we can view. Maybe between a group of us we can give you a few ideas to try out before you decide to call it quits on the MB or buy new ram. My 1333 limited me too, thats why I spent $120 and got some good corsair 1866 ram. But I had a bad stick, after your POST screen flashes and you see DRAM check, mine would reboot when the DRAM check would crash it. Goodluck man, post something so we can see if we can help.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Stupid rotary 90 has leaked. Now I gotta redo the whole thing. Never liked rotary fittings. Only leaked onto PSU a bit, and bottom of the case. Also, the new X5680 ES looks promising. I got to 4.4GHz on 1.3v. More benchies to follow as soon as I redo the loop. Ordered EK backplates too


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> Stupid rotary 90 has leaked. Now I gotta redo the whole thing. Never liked rotary fittings. Only leaked onto PSU a bit, and bottom of the case. Also, the new X5680 ES looks promising. I got to 4.4GHz on 1.3v. More benchies to follow as soon as I redo the loop. Ordered EK backplates too


Bummer dude.
Sexy case. Best of luck.

If you guys don't mind helping me get some views (and some easy thumbs up) please watch this. Hope this isn't against forum rules.


----------



## Kana-Maru

*Fury X Review updated*. Batman: Arkham Knight was recently patched and I was able to run some stable benchmarks without the game crashing all over the place. I didn't run a 1080p benchmark, but I was definitely reaching 140fps @ 1080p. I game at higher resolutions. The patch works and the game is much smoother. There are many graphical settings to change and set now as well. The graphics and lighting has also been enhanced.

I ran all test with Nvidia GameWorks Enabled.

http://www.overclock-and-game.com/hardware/computer-tech-reviews/40-amd-fury-x-review


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> *Fury X Review updated*. Batman: Arkham Knight was recently patched and I was able to run some stable benchmarks without the game crashing all over the place. I didn't run a 1080p benchmark, but I was definitely reaching 140fps @ 1080p. I game at higher resolutions. The patch works and the game is much smoother. There are many graphical settings to change and set now as well. The graphics and lighting has also been enhanced.
> 
> I ran all test with Nvidia GameWorks Enabled.
> 
> http://www.overclock-and-game.com/hardware/computer-tech-reviews/40-amd-fury-x-review


Go buy metal gear solid! I'm about two hours in now but it has the best intro of any game I have ever played, it was literally like watching a movie. Really enjoying it. Top notch production.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Go buy metal gear solid! I'm about two hours in now but it has the best intro of any game I have ever played, it was literally like watching a movie. Really enjoying it. Top notch production.


You know what's funny, I was going to buy it and stream it last night, but I didn't. I love the MGS series. I didn't MGS: 4 that much though. I think I'll go ahead and buy it though. Since I've beaten Batman: AK I guess I could. I really wanted to get the DLC for The Evil Within. I never got around to purchasing the DLC.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> You know what's funny, I was going to buy it and stream it last night, but I didn't. I love the MGS series. I didn't MGS: 4 that much though. I think I'll go ahead and buy it though. Since I've beaten Batman: AK I guess I could. I really wanted to get the DLC for The Evil Within. I never got around to purchasing the DLC.


it is a pretty good game...been a mgs fan since nes days...if the cutscenes were the issue you had with mgs4 toil be happy to know they are fairly brief in this title....it makes me think of what peace walker could have been had it not released on psp first


----------



## wiretap

What type of SSD speeds is everyone getting on their x58 platform? I finally got my 250GB Samsung Evo 840 working again on my SATA III port. I had some left over partition information that said it was part of a RAID subset for some reason, and it kept identifying the hard drive as 500GB.. it would only work on the SATA II ports. After zero-ing the drive, it now works on the SATA III port. yay









It appears I'm getting around 247MB/sec write & 400MB/sec read. I'm sure the Marvel 9128 chip isn't all that great, so I don't know if upgrading the SSD to a newer model would really help. (no room to add one in a PCI-e slot either)


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> What type of SSD speeds is everyone getting on their x58 platform? I finally got my 250GB Samsung Evo 840 working again on my SATA III port. I had some left over partition information that said it was part of a RAID subset for some reason, and it kept identifying the hard drive as 500GB.. it would only work on the SATA II ports. After zero-ing the drive, it now works on the SATA III port. yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It appears I'm getting around 247MB/sec write & 400MB/sec read. I'm sure the Marvel 9128 chip isn't all that great, so I don't know if upgrading the SSD to a newer model would really help. (no room to add one in a PCI-e slot either)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


With my SSD in RAID 0 using Intel SATA II ports I get 539 MB/s Read and 413 MB/s write.
http://s26.postimg.org/8kqe8p6ax/03849e55_2u9gv21.jpg

My Samsung 850 EVO got roughly 530MB/s Read and 540MB/s Write
http://s26.postimg.org/ce74dziuh/Upload.jpg

My Kingston gets around 670MB/s Read and 1400MB/s [or 1.4GB/s] Write
http://s26.postimg.org/iaeu6m2ax/ATTO_Upload.jpg

My HDDs I have set up in RAID 0 gets around 339MB/s Read and 287MB/s Read


----------



## wiretap

Nice.. maybe I should add another for RAID.


----------



## DunePilot

I am building an over the top mac pro, what pci-e SSD is the best bang for the buck, cheaper the better. If it is too much I will just go with another Samsung 850.

Putting 2 X5690's in a 2009 mac pro I picked up for $850.

Along with the GTX 460 and 1333 Gskill ram pulled out of the recent pc build. Hoping to have an over the top mac for $1400 or less.

Edit: Going with the HyperX Predator I think....


----------



## PipJones

I just couldn't keep away ....

I've bought an asus sabertooth x58, 100 GBP + delivery.

More details to follow ...

Q1) Does anyone have any modified bios for it?

Q2) Does anyone know if this memory will / will not work?

http://www.corsair.com/en/vengeance-12gb-triple-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmz12gx3m3a2000c10

Q3) What case should I get??  I quite fancy a little cube number ...


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I just couldn't keep away ....
> 
> I've bought an asus sabertooth x58, 100 GBP + delivery.
> 
> More details to follow ...
> 
> Q1) Does anyone have a SLIC2.1 bios for it?
> 
> Q2) Does anyone know if this memory will / will not work?
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/vengeance-12gb-triple-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmz12gx3m3a2000c10
> 
> Q3) What case should I get??  I quite fancy a little cube number ...


Kinda hard to do a little cube with a full size Atx board, no?


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Kinda hard to do a little cube with a full size Atx board, no?


Not a small cube, I was thinking something more like this:

http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/carbide-series-air-540-high-airflow-atx-cube-case

I've only ever used full tower cases, I think this is just going to be a spare, or maybe a media centre? Dunno! Overkill ... but i've got so many bits left over!


----------



## DunePilot

Sexiest case on the planet....

http://inwin-style.com/en/goods.php?act=view&id=S-Frame

$750 though... sheesh.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Sexiest case on the planet....
> 
> http://inwin-style.com/en/goods.php?act=view&id=S-Frame
> 
> $750 though... sheesh.


I like it, and it really fits in with the "budget build" scenario ... ;-)

I'm already planning what i can put in the rve just so I can hand down to this "leftovers" box.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I like it, and it really fits in with the "budget build" scenario ... ;-)
> 
> I'm already planning what i can put in the rve just so I can hand down to this "leftovers" box.


Yeah I was throwing that out there as a joke but man what a beautiful case...


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> *Sexiest case on the planet....*
> 
> http://inwin-style.com/en/goods.php?act=view&id=S-Frame
> 
> $750 though... sheesh.


Yeah for Hellen Keller









no offense


----------



## arnavvr

Bought the X58A-OC, should be here on Monday


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Bought the X58A-OC, should be here on Monday


Black and orange motherboard would sure look good in that black and gold case..... bahaha. Buh-dunt-tss









Ok, enough of that... I've already been called Hellen Keller once.

Grats on the board, the GA-X58A series MBs are awesome.


----------



## DR4G00N

My GA-X58A-OC just arrived, sweet looking board. I can't wait to see how it compares to my Evga X58 Classified 4-Way SLI in oc'ing ability.


----------



## OCmember

@DR4G00N Congrats on the board! Good Luck with it


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Damn, that's one sexy board.


----------



## johnspack

Finally got my xeon. x5650 @ 4.1ghz. R2E mobo. http://valid.x86.fr/l3rtzb
Arg, don't know why cpu-z does that.... here's the proper validation:
http://valid.x86.fr/hg0ptp


----------



## DR4G00N

Up and running with it now, works great.







(Didn't even have to reactivate windows).

http://valid.x86.fr/963dj7

But I am getting an error everytime I boot,
"The system has experienced boot failures because of overclocking or changes of voltages"

How do I get rid of it?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Up and running with it now, works great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Didn't even have to reactivate windows).
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/963dj7
> 
> But I am getting an error everytime I boot,
> "The system has experienced boot failures because of overclocking or changes of voltages"
> 
> How do I get rid of it?


Go buy a new CMOS battery, Gigabyte boards are real finicky with bad CMOS batteries. Mine acts totally different and is a lot less of a hassle since I swapped in a new one a few weeks ago.

Occasionally when pushing high OCs (4.6-4.7) or after say adjusting the RAM timings or OCing RAM it will get stuck in a loop trying to POST, if you don't see the counter counting to 50 by the third reboot then power it off, leave it off 5 seconds or so until the MB lights go out and start up again. It may have gone to failsafes and you can retry your OC or adjust it, sometimes you can get the OC that had failed to work a second time around if you shut it off after the first failed POST and let it set until MB lights are off and then power it back on. With a new CMOS battery that will rarely happen though. With a new CMOS you can usually rule that the failed POST was just due to it not liking the OC.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

I did a quick google for that error and it's suggested to hit f7 to load optimised setting in the MB tweaker menu of the bios to clear the message.

You probably would want to make a note of your current settings first though.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Go buy a new CMOS battery, Gigabyte boards are real finicky with bad CMOS batteries. Mine acts totally different and is a lot less of a hassle since I swapped in a new one a few weeks ago.


Yeah that's probably a good idea since it has been sitting around for a long time. It running Bios Ver. 014


----------



## DunePilot

Yeah, update BIOS and get a new CMOS battery before you jump in and spend too much time trying to get the OC worked out. You'll save yourself a lot of grief lol.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Yeah, update BIOS and get a new CMOS battery before you jump in and spend too much time trying to get the OC worked out. You'll save yourself a lot of grief lol.


I'll grab the battery out of my classy 4-way for now and see if that does anything.


----------



## OCmember

Or just pick up a new one at Radio Shack


----------



## DunePilot

I think I found mine near the camera section of Walmart, I don't quite remember. Don't forget to save the Classifieds settings to a profile if you pull it out of the other rig.


----------



## DR4G00N

It's still giving me the error after changing the battery, I'll get around to updating the bios to tomorrow when I have time.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> It's still giving me the error after changing the battery, I'll get around to updating the bios to tomorrow when I have time.


How old is that one? After about 3 years there is a good chance it ain't got much juice left. BIOS flash is worth it though. Also like with mine, there is a BCLK hole in the 170s, I can't get mine to boot there. 190s and 160s work perfect, I can go higher into the 200-210 area but 196X22 is what I stick with after a few months and countless hours of piddling. If you keep getting it you might have to try a different range and see if that is the issue. Brand new battery and BIOS probably first order of business though.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> How old is that one? After about 3 years there is a good chance it ain't got much juice left. BIOS flash is worth it though. Also like with mine, there is a BCLK hole in the 170s, I can't get mine to boot there. 190s and 160s work perfect, I can go higher into the 200-210 area but 196X22 is what I stick with after a few months and countless hours of piddling. If you keep getting it you might have to try a different range and see if that is the issue. Brand new battery and BIOS probably first order of business though.


I don't know how old it is exactly, I bought the evga board used earlier this year.

I'll just go buy a new battery tomorrow.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Hi again guys! I have a question, i found a brand new still in the box rampage iii black edition. How much do you think i should buy it in usd? I will just convert it to the currency here.







thanks!


----------



## wiretap

Maybe around $275 if it is brand new.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Coz i wa tryin to huggle for around 1-130usd hahahah!


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> Coz i wa tryin to huggle for around 1-130usd hahahah!


If an overclocked 1366 Xeon is what you want then get it asap... those resale as high as $600 according to google and ebay results. Amazon has some good buys on X5680 at the moment.

https://www.google.com/search?q=rampage+iii+black+edition+x58&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#tbs=vw:l,mr:1,cat:289,pdtr0:713223|713224&tbm=shop&q=rampage+iii+black+edition+x58

These are cheap too....

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004RLS0FU/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used


----------



## surfinchina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> If an overclocked 1366 Xeon is what you want then get it asap... those resale as high as $600 according to google and ebay results. Amazon has some good buys on X5680 at the moment.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=rampage+iii+black+edition+x58&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#tbs=vw:l,mr:1,cat:289,pdtr0:713223|713224&tbm=shop&q=rampage+iii+black+edition+x58
> 
> These are cheap too....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004RLS0FU/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used


Yes.
In my limited research the black edition is the best board for x58. It has good sata.
But sort of hard to find.
The X58 OC, sniper etc are the only other ones?

Anyway, I like my X58a UD3, but if I was to get another board for my spare chip, what would it be....


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> If an overclocked 1366 Xeon is what you want then get it asap... those resale as high as $600 according to google and ebay results. Amazon has some good buys on X5680 at the moment.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=rampage+iii+black+edition+x58&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#tbs=vw:l,mr:1,cat:289,pdtr0:713223|713224&tbm=shop&q=rampage+iii+black+edition+x58
> 
> These are cheap too....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004RLS0FU/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used


i already have the xeon w3680







purchase around 130usd also. and it OC to 4.4-4.6ghz.

so if i can get it for 130usd i will not think twice. i will check again with them.

and if it's the best x58 i will definitely haggle(sorry i put huggle awhile ago) more. XD


----------



## KimonoNoNo

There's a listing on ebay.uk for Gigabyte Ud3r along with a 920 that's apparently had a bios flash go bad during an update and will no longer post.

What do you guys reckon? Would it be easy/possible to resurrect and therefore maybe pick up a bargin?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> There's a listing on ebay.uk for Gigabyte Ud3r along with a 920 that's apparently had a bios flash go bad during an update and will no longer post.
> 
> What do you guys reckon? Would it be easy/possible to resurrect and therefore maybe pick up a bargin?


I've never had to use it, and this thread is about a LGA2011 series but I think most all high end GA boards have dual BIOS.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/57335-dual-bios-dead-corrupted-only-blue-screen-bios-freeze-lga-2011-ga-x79-ud3.html


----------



## DR4G00N

I updated the bios to F5D (latest) and it still gives me the error.









Maybe it's my ram, it keeps setting the vdimm to 1.66v and the IOH Volt. to 1.14v on every boot for some reason.

EDIT: Hmm, I think I figured it out. It only gives me the error if I restart the rig, if I just shut it down completely and then power it on it doesn't show the error.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I updated the bios to F5D (latest) and it still gives me the error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's my ram, it keeps setting the vdimm to 1.66v and the IOH Volt. to 1.14v on every boot for some reason.
> 
> EDIT: Hmm, I think I figured it out. It only gives me the error if I restart the rig, if I just shut it down completely and then power it on it doesn't show the error.


Did you go get the new battery yet?

I messed with mine with a bad CMOS battery for about a month before going and getting one thinking that might have been the cause of some of my issues and I wish I would've gone and got one the day I did the CPU swap. It made that much of a difference. The behavior of the board is much less of a hassle and will save you a ton of frustration if you haven't done so already.

You can tell when a GA board likes an overclock, it will reboot just like a reset and POST and your counter (right beside your ram slots on your board it looks like) should count to 50 and you'll POST if it likes it, then it is on to stability testing. If you change things up with the RAM or really increase the voltages by a lot, sometimes it will do a power cycle and reboot itself after about 5 seconds, on the second reboot if you don't see it counting to 50 by the third then shut it off and leave it off until the lights go out then turn it back on. It will probably be back to optimized defaults at that point, you can do the same overclock and try again, this time if it power cycles and doesnt start counting to 50 on the first or second try, turn it off and let it set until lights are out and try again and you can usually get the overclock to stick that way instead of reverting back to optimized defaults unless the overclock is one that is just plain old not going to work.

Like I said before any of that stuff you really need a brand new battery, the board is a totally different animal with a fresh CMOS battery. It is going to be a heck of a lot less hassle to play around with and your OCs should stick through reboots, won't be having to reset time in Windows everytime, etc...


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Did you go get the new battery yet?


Didn't need it in the end. I increased the BCLK and I've restarted it about 10 times and it hasn't shown the error again.

Currently running at 3.85GHz 22x175 @ 1.25v, Memory @ 1400MHz, VTT @ 1.22v.

http://valid.x86.fr/s4x2m1


----------



## DunePilot

What kind of case did you throw that board in?

Does overclocking it with the GA "behave" differently than you experience overclocking one with the EVGA Classy? (Gosh I wish I could find a SR-2 that someone was getting rid of without knowing the resale value.)


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> What kind of case did you throw that board in?
> 
> Does overclocking it with the GA "behave" differently than you experience overclocking one with the EVGA Classy? (Gosh I wish I could find a SR-2 that someone was getting rid of without knowing the resale value.)


I swapped it with my classy in my main rig. If I end up not liking the gigabyte board I can just put the classy back in.

I need to spend more time with it to give a definitive answer.
Though I did notice that the Gigabyte's voltage varies much more than on the classy. (Gigabyte, 1.25v in bios = 1.267v under load, 1.249 idle. // Classy, 1.25v in bios = 1.249v under load & same idle.) Mesured with my multimeter.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I swapped it with my classy in my main rig. If I end up not liking the gigabyte board I can just put the classy back in.
> 
> I need to spend more time with it to give a definitive answer.
> Though I did notice that the Gigabyte's voltage varies much more than on the classy. (Gigabyte, 1.25v in bios = 1.267v under load, 1.249 idle. // Classy, 1.25v in bios = 1.249v under load & same idle.) Mesured with my multimeter.


I havent checked with the Fluke but I use either load line 1 or load line 2, 1 is the more extreme, it will make sure it doesn't drop under your settings but can spike higher, 2 will cut Vdroop in about half of what it normally would be but it won't spike above your settings. I use 2 on more tame but use 1 when I want to overclock higher to say do graphics card benchmarking or something where I have stuff cranked to the moon anyways.


----------



## OCmember

1.37v under load too high for 4.5GHz? idles at 1.36v


----------



## DunePilot

Not at all. That is about what mine is. I actually do 1.400 or 1.38x on Vcore and 1.366Vtt for 4.5 when I want to be doing heavy benchmarking. I can get by on 1.375 1.353 but not as stable as I want. I do 1.3625 and 1.335 for normal every day use at 4.3 and its very stable, I gamed with a massive overclock on my graphics card in metal gear solid the other night with everything possible maxed out and even upscaled resolution for like 5 hours solid and not a hickup.


----------



## OCmember

@DunePilot Thanks, Dune. I think I'm going to have to stick to 4.5 or >. UT4 with 8 players on the line will cause system lag so i think I'm going to have to stay @ 4.5GHz or above to at-least play competitively instead of participating, lol


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> @DunePilot Thanks, Dune. I think I'm going to have to stick to 4.5 or >. UT4 with 8 players on the line will cause system lag so i think I'm going to have to stay @ 4.5GHz or above to at-least play competitively instead of participating, lol


Either way, even 4.5 with overclocked ram vs. 4.3 with stock ram speeds.... I doubt there would be more than a 40 point spread on Cinebench between the two on multi core, run single core test too since its mostly gaming that you're after. For every day use and gaming I felt like 4.3 was the best for me. I would bench the difference and see if the extra .2 Ghz is worth the extra voltage.

I'm not home. If I can find it linked elsewhere, I will post a link to a two Firestrikes with the same GPU OC and showing the spread of a 4.3Ghz / cas 9 vs. 4.5Ghz cas 7. It was pretty minimal, 4-5% I think.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Either way, even 4.5 with overclocked ram vs. 4.3 with stock ram speeds.... I doubt there would be more than a 40 point spread on Cinebench between the two on multi core, run single core test too since its mostly gaming that you're after. For every day use and gaming I felt like 4.3 was the best for me. I would bench the difference and see if the extra .2 Ghz is worth the extra voltage.
> 
> I'm not home. If I can find it linked elsewhere, I will post a link to a two Firestrikes with the same GPU OC and showing the spread of a 4.3Ghz / cas 9 vs. 4.5Ghz cas 7. It was pretty minimal, 4-5% I think.


It still feels like there is lag, even with an FPS cap of 150, I'm afraid of the obvious


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> It still feels like there is lag, even with an FPS cap of 150, I'm afraid of the obvious


Bummer. By the way, keep an eye on Overwatch from Blizzard... that looks like its gonna be awesome. You play Destiny by chance on PS4? Anyone here can feel free to add me. Destiny is the only reason I turn the PS4 on.
( Enkindel )


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Bummer. By the way, keep an eye on Overwatch from Blizzard... that looks like its gonna be awesome. You play Destiny by chance on PS4? Anyone here can feel free to add me. Destiny is the only reason I turn the PS4 on.
> ( Enkindel )


Just UT4 and Rising Storm, PC, still have my old play station with tons of games


----------



## johnspack

What's the highest qpi you guys can run at? Mine seems to crap out at 8000. I've got stable 4.1 out of this x5650, but 4.2 is looking like a huge volt increase. My ram dividers suck too on this mobo, at 1600 or so right now, next divider goes to 2050 arg. I've got gskill 1866 1.5 cas9 volt ram, possible to push it to 2050 at 1.65 and very reduced timings? Although probably the faster ram won't do much....


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnspack*
> 
> What's the highest qpi you guys can run at? Mine seems to crap out at 8000. I've got stable 4.1 out of this x5650, but 4.2 is looking like a huge volt increase. My ram dividers suck too on this mobo, at 1600 or so right now, next divider goes to 2050 arg. I've got gskill 1866 1.5 cas9 volt ram, possible to push it to 2050 at 1.65 and very reduced timings? Although probably the faster ram won't do much....


Check the IC's. 1866 C9 1.5V sounds like they could be elpida's, or lowly binned HCH9's. Elpida's are awful.

If your IMC can handle 2050, 1.65V with +1 cas's should be doable if they aren't garbage chips.


----------



## johnspack

I'll give it a try, thanks. Also, how do I show my system specs. I'm used to TPU settings....


----------



## xxpenguinxx

You mean on this site?

On the top right click your username. On your profile, scroll down to "Your Rigs". Click "Create a new rig", and just follow the steps. You don't need to fill out the Product Match, Purchase Info, and Performance.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnspack*
> 
> I'll give it a try, thanks. Also, how do I show my system specs. I'm used to TPU settings....


http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

it's not just rigbuilder. You have to add the rigbuilder list to your sig afterwards. Full explanation in the link.


----------



## johnspack

Ah thanks, yeah already did the rigbuilder, didn't know how to add it to sig, will do that next. Couldn't get 2050, so pushed diff amp to 900mv, and got 4.2 at 1.33v so a bit happier.


----------



## DR4G00N

Got my x5650 stable at 4.11GHz @ 1.3v, 1.22v VTT on my gigabyte board. Which is .0375v less than what my classy board needed. Looks promising.








Will bump it up to 4.2 in a sec.


----------



## johnspack

Try 900mv differential amplitude. Bump up your vtt a bit, you should be able to do it. Found I also needed to bump up my 1.5v ram to 1.56v. Not sure why....
Try upping cpu pll to 1.88 as well if the others don't work. vtt or qpi voltage is safe up to 1.35, so 1.3ish should be more than safe, which is what I'm using.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnspack*
> 
> Try 900mv differential amplitude. Bump up your vtt a bit, you should be able to do it. Found I also needed to bump up my 1.5v ram to 1.56v. Not sure why....
> Try upping cpu pll to 1.88 as well if the others don't work. vtt or qpi voltage is safe up to 1.35, so 1.3ish should be more than safe, which is what I'm using.


I already have it set to 900mV and the VTT shouldn't need to be any higher as my uncore and ram freq are rather low.

Regardless, I just got it stable at 4.2GHz @ 1.3375v which is .02525v less than what the classy needed at this freq.
Going to stop here and test how far I can get the ram freq tomorrow.


----------



## johnspack

I'm stuck at 1686 or there abouts, don't think it can be pushed any higher. My next divider is 2050, and even at 1.65v my 1866 ram wouldn't do it.
The only other option for me is 4.3ghz. This is on freaking air... my 950 couldn't even come close to this, at least in temps. At 4.2 I'm hitting 78c temps during extreme stress testing, at 4 my 950 would go well over 80. If I can stay around 80 at 4.3, I'd say I'm done....
Oh, also try cpu and ioh clock skew of 300ms, I will be doing that next to hit 4.3


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnspack*
> 
> I'm stuck at 1686 or there abouts, don't think it can be pushed any higher. My next divider is 2050, and even at 1.65v my 1866 ram wouldn't do it.
> The only other option for me is 4.3ghz. This is on freaking air... my 950 couldn't even come close to this, at least in temps. At 4.2 I'm hitting 78c temps during extreme stress testing, at 4 my 950 would go well over 80. If I can stay around 80 at 4.3, I'd say I'm done....
> Oh, also try cpu and ioh clock skew of 300ms, I will be doing that next to hit 4.3


Mine topped out at 2200MHz 9-10-10-27 1T @ 1.6v on my classy board because I hit the max bclk (221.5MHz), that was with only 12gb's. These modules on a Z97 board could probably do 2400-2600 @CL10-11 1.65v so they're somewhat limited on x58.

Have you lapped your cpu? It could shave about 5-10c off load temps.


----------



## greywarden

Mine is stable at 4.378GHz @ 1.344v but it reaches the limits of the H60 cooling it. I might pick up a H110 depending on how much mom's birthday dinner costs me. Next month is the Addonics Quad mSATA PCIe board and the four 250GB-ish mSATA drives. Between the Crucial MX200 and the 850 EVO, they both perform similarly and about $5 difference.


----------



## DunePilot

I just picked up a PCIe HyperX Predator for $205 on Amazon for the mac, excited to see how well it scoots with that in there. I ended up just throwing the old 12 gigs of 1333 Gskill and GTX 460 Fermi into the rig since it isn't really meant for gaming anyways, just doing audio work on it.

I'm happy with the EVO I have in the gaming rig but figured I would get my feet wet with the new PCIe tech and see what its all about.
I love my H110i GT, temps are awesome even with fans at 1000-1200, I only turn on performance mode or balanced for benching or gaming.


----------



## Christes

After playing with my P6T motherboard for a few weeks, I'm pretty sure something got damaged. The network adapter is just dead, and it still refuses to let me enable crossfire on my video cards.

I was able to get crossfire running by manually editing a value in the registry (!!!) and my dad gave me an old PCI network card that he had lying around his house, so there's that.

So ... I'm back up and running, though my rig is pretty much held together by duct tape and prayers at this point. It's kind of a cool feeling, actually.


----------



## johnspack

Don't really need to lap yet I think, haven't seen 80c yet under extreme stress testing, heat is not an issue for me. My ram seems to suck though, can't get it to do 2050 yet. Thought my 4.2 oc was unstable after some gaming, but turns out my vid card doesn't oc as well as I thought. Stabilized my 4.2 oc further by trimming with 300p clock skew, getting ready for a 4.3 run. Starting to really like this R2E board!


----------



## DR4G00N

Tried 4.3 but it needed too much vcore. 4.2GHz is still perfectly stable @ 1.3375v, 1.22v VTT.

I also got my ram to 2000MHz 10-10-10-27 1T 1.54v, the timings are a bit lax but I just have them that high for testing reasons.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Edit: 2100MHz 9-10-10-27 1T 1.58v @ 210 BCLK


Edit 2: Can't get it to post with the ram any higher than 2100MHz (may have hit the BCLK wall somewhere between 210-215). Still that's not too bad for 24GB's.








May try again later with just 12GB's.


----------



## OCmember

@DR4G00N Did you try 1.275v VTT when you went for 4.3GHz? What was the Uncore speed then?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> @DR4G00N Did you try 1.275v VTT when you went for 4.3GHz? What was the Uncore speed then?


I set the VTT to 1.24v but the board overvolts it by .01v under load so it was really 1.25v. Uncore was 3136MHz.
Well, it doesn't matter much anyway 4.2GHz is still not bad. Besides my X5670 is coming soon so I won't be using this X5650 for much longer.


----------



## OCmember

Yeah, 1.25v VTT should have worked with that Uncore speed. Sounds like it's the Vcore or unstable memory


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Yeah, 1.25v VTT should have worked with that Uncore speed. Sounds like it's the Vcore or unstable memory


Yeah I had the vcore up to 1.3625v and it was almost stable but I figured it wasn't worth having the volts that high for only 80MHz more.


----------



## Christes

So what does everyone here use their Xeons for?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christes*
> 
> So what does everyone here use their Xeons for?


To name a few things that I do with mine.

General web browsing, gaming, Boinc, Photoshop, Autodesk Inventor, 1080p video recording, editing & encoding.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christes*
> 
> So what does everyone here use their Xeons for?


-Gaming\Streaming\Development\ -Programming\Compiling etc -Video editing\encoding\compression -High-end Music software\hardware\HD Banks\Real-Time-Low latency\Rendering\Down-Mixing\Mastering etc.

I have to use some programs for work which requires the power of a workstation pretty much. There are other reasons I need to speed and the RAM, but those are the main reasons. I do a lot on my PC. I like to do many things in real-time with little to no lag. This is important when it comes to music composition\production and getting everything just right. Especially when it comes to my electronic drum set that I like to use for certain genres. Low latency is mandatory. Usually 3.6Gzh - 4Ghz OC can let me get down to 2ms input. Which is perfect live recording + drums.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christes*
> 
> So what does everyone here use their Xeons for?


Desktop (X5690): Gaming, Streaming, Benching, and all other desktop stuff like web browsing and chatting.

Server (X5650): File storage / Backup, Minecraft, TeamSpeak, and a few other games with dedicated servers. Occasionally used to test out netcode while developing apps. I might setup a firewall / router on it.

Strangely, my desktop has more RAM than my server.


----------



## DR4G00N

Just finished installing my X5670, I will start playing around with it in a minute.

http://valid.x86.fr/r1ejl8

Edit: Just ran a little test at 3.5GHz @ 1.25v and look at these temps!











Looks like a lapping is in order.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Just finished installing my X5670, I will start playing around with it in a minute.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/r1ejl8
> 
> Edit: Just ran a little test at 3.5GHz @ 1.25v and look at these temps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a lapping is in order.


Where did you get that chip from? You might have an abused one


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Just finished installing my X5670, I will start playing around with it in a minute.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/r1ejl8
> 
> Edit: Just ran a little test at 3.5GHz @ 1.25v and look at these temps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a lapping is in order.


What are your ambient temps?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Where did you get that chip from? You might have an abused one


I got it from Central Valley Computer Parts on ebay.

May have just screwed up when mounting the block, having to hold the backplate and block in place while also screwing it down evenly without moving it is fairly difficult. Gonna put some double sided tape on the backplate so I don't have to hold it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> What are your ambient temps?


20c-ish. I'm really just concerned about the 22c difference between the hottest and coolest core.









I'm going to lap it later today which should lower the temps a little.

Edit: And I just realized I only have enough mx-2 for one more re-paste







.


----------



## OCmember

Yeah something sounds wrong with the mount. Be patient and order more paste for later but try n avoid lapping it. I wouldn't lap it just yet as that might bring difficulties selling it later on down the road. If you do lap it make a video of you doing so so you can prove later it is an X5670.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> 20c-ish. I'm really just concerned about the 22c difference between the hottest and coolest core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to lap it later today which should lower the temps a little.
> Edit: And I just realized I only have enough mx-2 for one more re-paste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was just wondering. I did notice the huge difference between the cores. Usually the core will be much higher than the others, but not that high. I hope re-pasting solves your problem. Good luck.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Yeah something sounds wrong with the mount. Be patient and order more paste for later but try n avoid lapping it. I wouldn't lap it just yet as that might bring difficulties selling it later on down the road. If you do lap it make a video of you doing so so you can prove later it is an X5670.


I don't intend on selling it, when it reaches the end of it's usefulness for me I just give it away to someone who wants it (or toss it in the spare parts bin).


----------



## DR4G00N

Okay, so after lapping it and repasting it the hottest core dropped from 78c to 66c (in Prime 95). Still not amazing but a lot better, though it's not like it'll ever get that hot under a more normal load.
There were quite a few air pockets when I took the waterblock off which contributed a fair amount to the high temps.

That ~20c Tdelta between the hottest (66c) and coolest core (47c) is still there, Probably just a poor soldering job under the IHS which can't be helped.







(Or can it? :Takes out propane torch:







)

// Oh yeah I also dropped it from waist height onto my hardwood floor by accident.







But as you can already tell it still works fine.









Edit: Went straight for 4GHz @ 1.25v and it's doing ok so far, 49c tops in assetto corsa.

Edit 2: Tried 1.35v and temps skyrocketed to 90c+ within seconds.
I'm going to put my x5650 back in and attempt a delid on the x5670 or at the very least try to reflow the solder.


----------



## greywarden

Sounds like a pretty wild night, haha.


----------



## Graut4nix

Hey,
I hope you guys can help me.
I`ve ordered a Xeon x5570, but I am not sure if it will work with my MSI x58 Pro, because it is not on the support list. Is here anyone who has experience with this combination?
If it works, which OC results (water) are possible for 24/7 with acceptable Power consumption?
Thanks


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Graut4nix*
> 
> Hey,
> I hope you guys can help me.
> I`ve ordered a Xeon x5570, but I am not sure if it will work with my MSI x58 Pro, because it is not on the support list. Is here anyone who has experience with this combination?
> If it works, which OC results (water) are possible for 24/7 with acceptable Power consumption?
> Thanks


Most of the boards do not show that they are compatible yet they are, it goes for ram as well. The manufacturers did not go back and update the compatibility list and do testing on the older board when they were trying to sell the newer boards. Just update your BIOS and put in a new CMOS battery before you get started.

You should be able to get 4.1-4.3 on relatively low voltage. I pull a very nice 4.3 OC on 1.35v, lot of guys on here have even better results. I can pull 4.5 and even 4.7 but with higher voltage than I would like to use.


----------



## Graut4nix

Thanks for quick response that sounds quite nice so far. Sadly I don´t have another 1366 CPU to update the Bios, so fingers cross that it already has a newer version. I brought them both on Ebay because the CPU and DDR3 are so cheap at the moment and I can sell my old 775 Stuff for nearly the same money. As long as it is faster than my Q9550 @ 4GHz everything is fine







.


----------



## santi2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Graut4nix*
> 
> Thanks for quick response that sounds quite nice so far. Sadly I don´t have another 1366 CPU to update the Bios, so fingers cross that it already has a newer version. I brought them both on Ebay because the CPU and DDR3 are so cheap at the moment and I can sell my old 775 Stuff for nearly the same money. As long as it is faster than my Q9550 @ 4GHz everything is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


i had a xeon x5650 with a msi x58 pro-e, it run ok as long as you dont oc it too much, it went up to 180 Bclk without crashing, more than 185 it was unstable, more than 190 and the hdd wouldnt start, more than 195 and it wouldnt post, so yea, its ok for 21x 180 which gives you 3.8ghz, one thing you have to take into account is that the vdroop in this motherboard is horrible, it doesnt have fixed voltage, onfly offset, and you have to guess what voltage you are using by turning it up and posting, really annoying, and if you put the vcore to 1.55 for example and start cinebench it would drop to something like 1.38, if not lower, so yea, it will be fine for small overclocks


----------



## Graut4nix

Okey i think i just have to try what is possible. If it is too bad I have to change it on ebay again.
But other possibilities are rare because I don`t have enough space for upper voltage converter cooler (Zalman Z9 Case with watercooling -.-).
But something around 4 GHz is fine&#8230; even 3,8 should be a step forward


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Most of the boards do not show that they are compatible yet they are, it goes for ram as well. The manufacturers did not go back and update the compatibility list and do testing on the older board when they were trying to sell the newer boards. Just update your BIOS and put in a new CMOS battery before you get started.
> 
> You should be able to get 4.1-4.3 on relatively low voltage. I pull a very nice 4.3 OC on 1.35v, lot of guys on here have even better results. I can pull 4.5 and even 4.7 but with higher voltage than I would like to use.


I think you just have a faulty sensor. I was pushing over 1.45v through my x5650 and it didn't even get that hot. If it really is getting that hot shouldn't it shutdown?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I think you just have a faulty sensor. I was pushing over 1.45v through my x5650 and it didn't even get that hot. If it really is getting that hot shouldn't it shutdown?


Temps weren't an issue, I just didn't want to run it that high consistantly. I can run 4.5 stable but it takes a good 1.4v / 1.335 but temps never get over high 60s or low 70s (cant remember), I just dont like keeping it there 24/7. I only run it there a day or two at a time if I am trying to do Firestrike benches.


----------



## Vlasov_581

LMAO. the ES X5680 took a crap. PC won't boot past 4.6 anymore, and no stability past 4.3 can be achieved unless 1.55v is applied. So much for ES chips







Throwing by original X5680 tank back in after I lap it









1000 grit and 20 minutes later


----------



## Kana-Maru

Well it was a "ES". They usually have some issues to iron out.


----------



## Vlasov_581

yeah. I'm thinking of trying out a W3680


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> yeah. I'm thinking of trying out a W3680


How much? The W3690s are 180 on Amazon.


----------



## Vlasov_581

yeah, or that. on eBay there is a W3680 for 150 and a W3690 for 175


----------



## DunePilot

A case of beer or a t bone steak worth of difference Id have to go with the 90 lol.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfinchina*
> 
> Yes.
> In my limited research the black edition is the best board for x58. It has good sata.
> But sort of hard to find.
> The X58 OC, sniper etc are the only other ones?
> 
> Anyway, I like my X58a UD3, but if I was to get another board for my spare chip, what would it be....


Hi again. The last price they gave me is 217usd. Im torn now on reviving my x58, skylake and x99. XD


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Slightly off topic in a X58 thread, but I'm seeking a little advice.

I've just picked up a 3gb 580 of ebay to replace my 560.

I've got the latest drivers installed (355.82) can I just plop in my new card into my PC, or do I have to un-install the drivers first?


----------



## DunePilot

Put new one in it'll be fine, make sure newest driver, a reboot usually fixes any issue after the initial boot. Go back into Nvidia control panel after the reboot and make sure you have your resolutions and refresh rate, color depth is the way you want it and you should be good to go.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Put new one in it'll be fine, make sure newest driver, a reboot usually fixes any issue after the initial boot.


Cheers









Edit: Up and running, only problem I had was when I connected a second screen I got a black screen on the next boot even though windows had successfully loaded. Another reboot sorted that out, thank god.

One observation though, fans on the 580 are quite a bit loader than I was hoping for.


----------



## SamuelL421

So I have been planning an upgrade to my system and wanted some feedback from the resident x58 Xeon masters here.

I currently have an old 920 d0 that has been rock solid for years. I want to move to a hex core and I am looking for a 24/7 OC in the range of 4.0 - 4.5. The concern I have is that my board doesn't have a track record of good stability at high BLCK settings (190+). Based on benchmarks over the years with various quad i7's, I know my current setup does have a lot of headroom with decent stability as long as CPU's multiplier allows for it.

So, based on what I know, is a Xeon x5690 or w3690 (locked multiplier) a better option than paying up for a i7 980/990 (unlocked multi)? Is there another 6 core x58 Xeon that is a better option?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

oh hi there!

I'm running a 160MHz FSB with my 970 to hit 4GHz.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelL421*
> 
> So I have been planning an upgrade to my system and wanted some feedback from the resident x58 Xeon masters here.
> 
> I currently have an old 920 d0 that has been rock solid for years. I want to move to a hex core and I am looking for a 24/7 OC in the range of 4.0 - 4.5. The concern I have is that my board doesn't have a track record of good stability at high BLCK settings (190+). Based on benchmarks over the years with various quad i7's, I know my current setup does have a lot of headroom with decent stability as long as CPU's multiplier allows for it.
> 
> So, based on what I know, is a Xeon x5690 or w3690 (locked multiplier) a better option than paying up for a i7 980/990 (unlocked multi)? Is there another 6 core x58 Xeon that is a better option?


As far as i know w3690 is unlocked also like the 990x. Coz i have i w3680 and it's unlocked like the 980x.

If can get those in a low cost get it







or get the x56.... I think a 4-4.4ghz isn't bad. Do you need that 4.5 on a daily use? Like what?


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I like it, and it really fits in with the "budget build" scenario ... ;-)
> 
> I'm already planning what i can put in the rve just so I can hand down to this "leftovers" box.


Update ...

Sabertooth arrived, not tested yet



Bought another X5675 for 60 GBP, price appears to be dropping in the UK. Last one I bought (this year sometime) was around 100 GBP.

We were decommissioning servers in work and I managed to acquire 4x IBM 73GB 15K-rpm 2.5" SAS hot-swap HD's. Should go quite nice with my 9260-4i, I'm thinking RAID0.

I finally decided on a case, a Cooler Master HAF XB EVO. Taken a punt and ordered from here, 20GBP cheaper than everywhere else:

https://www.alza.co.uk/cooler-master-haf-xb-evo-d562582.htm?o=1

Should be able to build this week.

Also watching and waiting for another 660ti ...


----------



## DR4G00N

Successful delid on my X5670,


I need to wait until my Liquid Metal Ultra and MX-4 arrive before I can test it though.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Successful delid on my X5670,
> 
> 
> I need to wait until my Liquid Metal Ultra and MX-4 arrive before I can test it though.


Vice or razor? I like MX-4. You must be planning on putting some massive volts through this thing, you shooting for a high volt 4.7Ghz+ 24/7 OC?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Successful delid on my X5670,
> 
> 
> I need to wait until my Liquid Metal Ultra and MX-4 arrive before I can test it though.


how did you do that lol

i need to know for my mac pro


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Vice or razor? I like MX-4. You must be planning on putting some massive volts through this thing, you shooting for a high volt 4.7Ghz+ 24/7 OC?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> how did you do that lol
> 
> i need to know for my mac pro


Razors and blowtorch method. Check post #10: http://www.overclock.net/t/1285917/can-i-remove-my-i7-860-ihs-like-the-3770k-ivy-bridge/0_100#post_17790592

Hoping to try for 4.5GHz @ <1.4V. I tried 1.35V before the delid but it was completely unstable and very hot (hit 90+c instantly).

Wish I had a spare PSU and Cooler so I could test it in my E762 instead of having to pull apart my main rig every time.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> how did you do that lol
> 
> i need to know for my mac pro


I don't have the cojones to delid my X5690s. I am just doing the spacer method for the mac pro cpu swap.

I'd hate to mess up $500 worth of cpus. Slow and go, with about 2.2-2.4mm of spacers on the standoffs is the plan. Still a build in progress, waiting on 5mm thermal pad to get here to replace the old pad on the edge of the heatsink. Using a T15 torx gonna count the rotations and get it finger tight, probably 3 1/2 rotations or so, then 1/4 more turn if she doesnt boot. Have it all written down on a diagram on a piece of paper or a piece of tape stuck to each corner of the heatsink to keep track of how many rotations and extra 1/4 turns I have put on each bolt. Not for the faint of heart but I imagine most of the people reading this would be capable of it, if someone is reading an OC forum they are probably pretty tech savvy and skilled with their hands.


----------



## SamuelL421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> oh hi there!
> 
> I'm running a 160MHz FSB with my 970 to hit 4GHz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> As far as i know w3690 is unlocked also like the 990x. Coz i have i w3680 and it's unlocked like the 980x.
> 
> If can get those in a low cost get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or get the x56.... I think a 4-4.4ghz isn't bad. Do you need that 4.5 on a daily use? Like what?


I need all the speed I can get







, the rig is what I use for some freelance development, occasional testing for actual work projects (multiple VMs), rendering/video editing now and then, and gaming.

*So the w3680 / w3690 are unlocked!?* I looked at specs everywhere and didn't see anything mentioning that! Can someone with a w3690 confirm the unlocked multiplier?

Edit: I just saw something mentioning engineering sample w3680s and w3690s being unlocked, so it is just the ES chips that unlocked then?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelL421*
> 
> I need all the speed I can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the rig is what I use for some freelance development, occasional testing for actual work projects (multiple VMs), rendering/video editing now and then, and gaming.
> 
> *So the w3680 / w3690 are unlocked!?* I looked at specs everywhere and didn't see anything mentioning that! Can someone with a w3690 confirm the unlocked multiplier?
> 
> Edit: I just saw something mentioning engineering sample w3680s and w3690s being unlocked, so it is just the ES chips that unlocked then?


It depends on the mobo you pair them with, some are unlocked some aren't. I'd go for the w3690 just in case it's not unlocked because it's 27x turbo multi will still allow you to get to ~4.5GHz with just 167MHz BCLK.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Looks like my plan to get a cheap used high-end graphics card to tide me over till next year has just bit me in the arse, as my long in the tooth corsair PSU is really not man enough for what I was asking of it.

Oh well off to find something a bit more meaty.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> Looks like my plan to get a cheap used high-end graphics card to tide me over till next year has just bit me in the arse, as my long in the tooth corsair PSU is really not man enough for what I was asking of it.
> 
> Oh well off to find something a bit more meaty.


Whats it doing?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelL421*
> 
> I need all the speed I can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the rig is what I use for some freelance development, occasional testing for actual work projects (multiple VMs), rendering/video editing now and then, and gaming.


in that case you might want to check out what I picked up a while back:
dual X5690 Dell T7500. 12 cores of rendering goodness, plenty of ram, and technically a workstation that will take real GPUs.
just have to hunt down a fast one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DELL-PRECISION-T7500-2x-XEON-X5650-2-66GHZ-SIX-CORE-CPUS-96GB-1TB-WIN-7-GTS240-/171905575970?hash=item28065eec22


----------



## DunePilot

There were over 200 D20 Lenovo workstations with 2 X5690s and 48 gigs of ram and Quadro 4000 GPUs on Amazon for $850 about two weeks ago. Every one of them has been bought and are now on Ebay for $1800-2100, gotta be quick but good deals come around all the time.


----------



## greywarden

If I ever bought a pc with 1366 processors in it, it would be the HP Z800, sexy beast, it's all modular so you have to use everything meant for that case, but there is a dual CPU aio watercooler for it, too. It's just $300


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Whats it doing?


Kind of random stuff but mostly random no video on booting the PC or occasionally coming out of sleep. The random nature of it makes me feel that it's power related and considering I'm running an overclocked 6core, 24gb of ram, 3 hdd + 1ssd, pci sound card, pcie usb3 card and now trying to run a notoriously power hungry video card all off an old corsair 620w Psu.

I've got the 560 back in it at the moment and I'll try to do a bit more troubleshooting tomorrow.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> If I ever bought a pc with 1366 processors in it, it would be the HP Z800, sexy beast, it's all modular so you have to use everything meant for that case, but there is a dual CPU aio watercooler for it, too. It's just $300


Your profile says audiofile, I'm surprised you haven't jumped on the Mac Pro wagon yet. If anyone records audio there is just nothing better than Logic X which is Mac only in my humble opinion.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> Kind of random stuff but mostly random no video on booting the PC or occasionally coming out of sleep. The random nature of it makes me feel that it's power related and considering I'm running an overclocked 6core, 24gb of ram, 3 hdd + 1ssd, pci sound card, pcie usb3 card and now trying to run a notoriously power hungry video card all off an old corsair 620w Psu.
> 
> I've got the 560 back in it at the moment and I'll try to do a bit more troubleshooting tomorrow.


Nvidia has an option for a clean install under the GeForce Experience program. I would try that before a new PSU. First thing I would try though... or will ask rather is... do you have any third party program say for like dual monitor set up, such as UltraMon or MultiWall, Display Fusion, etc?? If so you need to go into display settings on them and get them matched up the way you need them first and then go back into Nvidia Control Panel and make sure everything matches up there too. Those can often conflict and cause huge issues with multi display set ups.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Your profile says audiofile, I'm surprised you haven't jumped on the Mac Pro wagon yet. If anyone records audio there is just nothing better than Logic X which is Mac only in my humble opinion.


It says audiophile because I design and build speakers and sound systems as a hobby. There's very little to no software for Mac for speaker and crossover design.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> It says audiophile because I design and build speakers and sound systems as a hobby. There's very little to no software for Mac for speaker and crossover design.


Right on, that sounds like a really cool hobby / job.

I just ordered the rest of the stuff to finish my small home studio last night, a lot of it has been about a 15 year quest of acquiring gear. Primarily a guitar player. My bassist died back in April and we never laid any tracks down after 5 years of playing together because I had my studio about 80% finished and never had the Mac to record after my original Macbook from 2006 bit the dust. Kind of spurred me to drop some savings into it and finish it out.


----------



## greywarden

Oh wow, sorry to hear that. I've considered one day having a studio, but as a hobby, I enjoy the challenge and try to keep it fun. I know a few that are professional and they are all numbers and price to performance ratios, they don't do it for fun anymore.


----------



## DunePilot

I have a lot of money tied up in gear but its a lot like buying gold and silver or a house or a nice gun, etc... they don't really go down in value if you buy something nice (monitor speakers, guitars, botique amps, pedals, mics). The computers, software, and audio interfaces are what you have to swap out every few years (I know you know this, just ranting and for other peoples info and entertainment). I am still trying to make use of my M-Audio Project Mix i/o, amazing boards, can't believe you can scoop one on ebay for $300ish time to time. If I were to drop the money I spent on it a few years back though an Apollo 8 or 8p would be the way to go. http://www.uaudio.com/interfaces/apollo-8.html I don't really need more than 4 mic tracks at one time. I record drums with a kick, snare, and two overheads to keep it simple. If you wanted to track live you could go through a D/I box on the bass and on the guitar(s) and then use a reamp box to reamp guitar tracks with a couple of mics after you have the drum tracks laid.

If someone only needed a couple inputs and wanted 3-4 really good mics and a nice mac to record it all on and a decent audio interface you can have a very nice home studio for $2500. If anyone is interested I can post an itemized list of a working mans $3000 studio, I actually have a list I just made up trying to get a Mowa Indian buddy of mine a budget home studio. You can have a top of the line home studio if you increase that budget to $5000, well enough to record any average band. This is not counting your musical equipment, a nice guitar amp alone can run $3000.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I have a lot of money tied up in gear but its a lot like buying gold and silver or a house or a nice gun, etc... they don't really go down in value if you buy something nice (monitor speakers, guitars, botique amps, pedals, mics). The computers, software, and audio interfaces are what you have to swap out every few years (I know you know this, just ranting and for other peoples info and entertainment). I am still trying to make use of my M-Audio Project Mix i/o, amazing boards, can't believe you can scoop one on ebay for $300ish time to time. If I were to drop the money I spent on it a few years back though an Apollo 8 or 8p would be the way to go. http://www.uaudio.com/interfaces/apollo-8.html I don't really need more than 4 mic tracks at one time. I record drums with a kick, snare, and two overheads to keep it simple. If you wanted to track live you could go through a D/I box on the bass and on the guitar(s) and then use a reamp box to reamp guitar tracks with a couple of mics after you have the drum tracks laid.
> 
> If someone only needed a couple inputs and wanted 3-4 really good mics and a nice mac to record it all on and a decent audio interface you can have a very nice home studio for $2500. If anyone is interested I can post an itemized list of a working mans $3000 studio, I actually have a list I just made up trying to get a Mowa Indian buddy of mine a budget home studio. You can have a top of the line home studio if you increase that budget to $5000, well enough to record any average band. This is not counting your musical equipment, a nice guitar amp alone can run $3000.


i think my hughes ketner amp is cheaper now than when i bought it lol, unless you talking about vintage marshalls or mesa, amps don't really hold their value well.

guitars on the other hand, if its a gibson or MIA or MIJ fender, yeah they hold it well enough, otherwise its like buying a new car. price tanks when you drive it off the lot.


----------



## DunePilot

Lol, but there might not be a reason to ever upgrade. I have an Orange AD30 for guitar and an Ampeg SVT Pro 3 that I run for bass. They may have lost some value but like a good gun... there is no reason why these amps wont be around 20 years from now and still sound just as good, maybe a tube swap somewhere in there.

By the way... if someone wanted a pro level amp that can do any style of music.... Fender Custom 15, custom shop version of the twin reverb. If you play heavy rock or metal.... simple, add on a nice overdrive and distortion pedal. You just can't find a better clean tone than that amp...


----------



## OCmember

A lot of guys I know dig Sunn amps. Speakers make a sound quality difference too. I use to have an EV "Long Throw" 40-4000Hz 15" bass speaker. I think the cone wore out on it or something went wrong with it. It was predominantly low end and no matter how you tweaked the EQ you couldn't get a punchy bass tone.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> A lot of guys I know dig Sunn amps. Speakers make a sound quality difference too. I use to have an EV "Long Throw" 40-4000Hz 15" bass speaker. I think the cone wore out on it or something went wrong with it. It was predominantly low end and no matter how you tweaked the EQ you couldn't get a punchy bass tone.


Yeah they are pretty nice. I'm a big fan of JBL too, I believe the 15" in the Fender custom 15 is a Jensen. Whatever it is, the sound is amazing... the tonality and richness is second to none. Don't get me wrong, I have an Orange half stack but if someone just needed one amp that can do it all and wanted to do the heavier stuff with pedals that is your amp... much easier to add crunch and distortion than to make a heavy amp clean... I just can't get a good clean out of the Orange, I can get a really nice bluesy or jam band overdriven sound but a straight up crystal clear clean is almost impossible.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Yeah they are pretty nice. I'm a big fan of JBL too, I believe the 15" in the Fender custom 15 is a Jensen. Whatever it is, the sound is amazing... the tonality and richness is second to none. Don't get me wrong, I have an Orange half stack but if someone just needed one amp that can do it all and wanted to do the heavier stuff with pedals that is your amp... much easier to add crunch and distortion than to make a heavy amp clean... I just can't get a good clean out of the Orange, I can get a really nice bluesy or jam band overdriven sound but a straight up crystal clear clean is almost impossible.


Your pickups? Guitar?


----------



## greywarden

OK so I have some serious parts on the way









H110i GTX (H60 P-P is limited to 80C @ 4.4GHz @ 1.35v)
Butterfly Labs rebranded OCZ ZX1250W PSU (System should be drawing just at 1kW max)
*second* Gigabyte Gaming G1 980Ti (3440x1440 on the next monitor, needed some more hp)
Addonics Quad mSATA PCIe card + (2) 500GB 850 EVO mSATA drives (testing, can't really find any reviews, hope it works)
Rainbow sleeved cables from Icemodz (They look neato)

Getting excited!


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Your pickups? Guitar?


Probably the amp, guitar speaker frequency response makes me cringe, but I guess it's all about the "flavor" I'm more inclined to flat FR, myself haha I have a system that is FLAT from 10Hz to 20kHz +/- 2dB (yes, 10Hz, measured) and fully active with a DSP system and over 1900W, I actually prefer a simple 2-way, but I felt like building something huge lol, whole system weighs 250lbs not including the electronics


----------



## santi2104

i know this has nothing to do to what you were talking about, but the other day i run cinebench 11.5 with ht disabled and i got an awesome score just at 4.2ghz, 8.21, thats more than my 2600k at 4.4ghz, awesome score, and i was running some kingston value ram set to 1143mhz and in sigle channel, i was amazed really


----------



## Vlasov_581

is it just me, or are there others out there. I just can NOT justify moving on from x58







. I've yet to run into a game where I do not enjoy max settings even at 4k. the ONLY game so far that can not completely max out, is GTA5. All of the settings are up as far as they will go, but only 4XAA. Sadly, I don't have enough VRAM for 8XAA. Apparently at 4k, I need 8.8GB. So the only card I can think of running 8XAA in GTA5 at 4k would have to be a TitanX. Other than that, I'm EXTREMELY HAPPY with my 6 year old system, and with DX12 coming, that will rely more on GPU and less on the CPU, it would become even MORE DIFFICULT to move to newer socket.

My rig is done. Ended up removing the extra 240mm, since temps are extremely good. You can probably tell by the MB readout


----------



## OCmember

Yeah, possibly the 6 core Skylake chips or Intel's next gen after that.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Yeah, possibly the 6 core Skylake chips or Intel's next gen after that.


There are actually rumors of 6-core chips on Cannonlake, the consumer 1151 platform.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> is it just me, or are there others out there. I just can NOT justify moving on from x58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've yet to run into a game where I do not enjoy max settings even at 4k. the ONLY game so far that can not completely max out, is GTA5. All of the settings are up as far as they will go, but only 4XAA. Sadly, I don't have enough VRAM for 8XAA. Apparently at 4k, I need 8.8GB. So the only card I can think of running 8XAA in GTA5 at 4k would have to be a TitanX. Other than that, I'm EXTREMELY HAPPY with my 6 year old system, and with DX12 coming, that will rely more on GPU and less on the CPU, it would become even MORE DIFFICULT to move to newer socket.
> 
> My rig is done. Ended up removing the extra 240mm, since temps are extremely good. You can probably tell by the MB readout


I can probably justify more gpu power, but a 4ghz hex and 48gb ram with an ssd and I'm waiting for nothing.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Your pickups? Guitar?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Probably the amp, guitar speaker frequency response makes me cringe, but I guess it's all about the "flavor" I'm more inclined to flat FR, myself haha I have a system that is FLAT from 10Hz to 20kHz +/- 2dB (yes, 10Hz, measured) and fully active with a DSP system and over 1900W, I actually prefer a simple 2-way, but I felt like building something huge lol, whole system weighs 250lbs not including the electronics


OC what exactly were you asking, which guitar and pickups I use, or if the guitar and pickups are why the Orange doesn't get a good clean tone? I'm gonna guess the first. My main go to ax these days is a Gibson SG with the stock pickups, absolutely amazing guitars. For metal or thrash though which I do sometimes play I go back to my old school neck through Kramer, I picked one up about 15 years ago before they got bought out by Gibson, it has an EMG-81 in the bridge and an EMG-85 in the neck. I actually play with the neck pickup for solos and for thrash riffs it kinds of depends, 85 has better bass response so it depends on the riff.

Greywarden I am the same way. I have my EQ pretty much flat. I don't want my headphones, car stereo, or mixing monitors to color the sound. I want to get as true representation of my music or the music I am listening to that was mixed by the sound engineer and artist as I can. Especially when I mix I want as true representation. I will often go between monitors and headphones and when I have a few diff versions of stuff I like I will throw it on the ipod and then see what it sounds like in the truck lol.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> is it just me, or are there others out there. I just can NOT justify moving on from x58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've yet to run into a game where I do not enjoy max settings even at 4k. the ONLY game so far that can not completely max out, is GTA5. All of the settings are up as far as they will go, but only 4XAA. Sadly, I don't have enough VRAM for 8XAA. Apparently at 4k, I need 8.8GB. So the only card I can think of running 8XAA in GTA5 at 4k would have to be a TitanX. Other than that, I'm EXTREMELY HAPPY with my 6 year old system, and with DX12 coming, that will rely more on GPU and less on the CPU, it would become even MORE DIFFICULT to move to newer socket.
> 
> My rig is done. Ended up removing the extra 240mm, since temps are extremely good. You can probably tell by the MB readout


Nice rig, yeah... a few months back I thought the same thing and decided best bang for the buck for me would be to put that money into the desk, monitor stand, other hardware I wanted, the 980 Ti, a better cooler for the OC and the cheap CPU that would be extending the usefulness of this thing another couple years. So I took that same $2000 I would've put into a new system and put it towards stuff that hopefully will be around for another 10 years or more (desk, monitor stand, etc that I mentioned).

I'm not gonna really get too anxious about swapping out a new tower until we get the next generation or two of 5960X equivalent, Skylake-E or whatever ends up coming after it. I would like to hold off at least a couple years though. Also we will have Pascal and whatever is after that and we can also see where all this new monitor technology with 4k and the curved screens and IPS and 144Mhz refresh rates, and G-sync is by then. Let all that mature a little bit for another year or two.


----------



## mllrkllr88

I had some fun with a nice little 1366 Xeon recently. You guys might remember there was one posted in the freebie section a while back, well, I won.









X5667 @ 5.0 AIO water http://valid.x86.fr/xhprkf
X5667 @ 5.5 cold http://valid.x86.fr/xgaxvt



I have some more chips to play with, so you might see some more results. I got a nice little Intel Confidential E5540, E5503, and my beloved X5650 which will get cold for the first time very soon.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> I had some fun with a nice little 1366 Xeon recently. You guys might remember there was one posted in the freebie section a while back, well, I won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X5667 @ 5.0 AIO water http://valid.x86.fr/xhprkf
> X5667 @ 5.5 cold http://valid.x86.fr/xgaxvt
> 
> 
> 
> I have some more chips to play with, so you might see some more results. I got a nice little Intel Confidential E5540, E5503, and my beloved X5650 which will get cold for the first time very soon.


good stuff. greetings from Hillsboro


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> I can probably justify more gpu power, but a 4ghz hex and 48gb ram with an ssd and I'm waiting for nothing.


yep. Although I went back to 24GB. I started having stability issues with 48GB. I was fine at 4.2GHz or below, but developed random crashes past that. Tried looser timings, higher voltage, and sill crashed. with 24GB all is well. 48GB will be useful for someone doing work on their computer, and for the sake of stability will be at 4GHz or below, but in gaming, I honestly saw no difference. What I DID notice, is setting up PAGEFILE on a separate SSD. THAT made a good amount of difference in map/level loading in games


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> yep. Although I went back to 24GB. I started having stability issues with 48GB. I was fine at 4.2GHz or below, but developed random crashes past that. Tried looser timings, higher voltage, and sill crashed. with 24GB all is well. 48GB will be useful for someone doing work on their computer, and for the sake of stability will be at 4GHz or below, but in gaming, I honestly saw no difference. What I DID notice, is setting up PAGEFILE on a separate SSD. THAT made a good amount of difference in map/level loading in games


What memory did you use? I had the opposite experience - my rig got MORE stable with 48GB ram (likely due to new chips) with this:
http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/ble8g3d1869de1tx0

I found stability to be related to memory clock, not quantity, at least on my rig.


----------



## DunePilot

For any of you with 980 Ti's I just made a couple vids you might like.
Settings for a consistent 1571 on the core and 2050 mem here.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> What memory did you use? I had the opposite experience - my rig got MORE stable with 48GB ram (likely due to new chips) with this:
> http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/ble8g3d1869de1tx0
> 
> I found stability to be related to memory clock, not quantity, at least on my rig.


I might have to check those out. I was using 6 sticks of these. I had some codes, so picked these up for $28 per stick

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231736&cm_re=g.skill_aegis-_-20-231-736-_-Product


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> I can probably justify more gpu power, but a 4ghz hex and 48gb ram with an ssd and I'm waiting for nothing.


Well, a 6700k overclocked to 4.7GHz (easy as pie) will outperform an x5650 clocked at 4.5GHz and will have nearly 50% better single-threaded performance. Which actually still counts in MMORPG games.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> I can probably justify more gpu power, but a 4ghz hex and 48gb ram with an ssd and I'm waiting for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a 6700k overclocked to 4.7GHz (easy as pie) will outperform an x5650 clocked at 4.5GHz and will have nearly 50% better single-threaded performance. Which actually still counts in MMORPG games.
Click to expand...

well, I've played WoW, LoL, WoT, Dota2, GW2. I saw no issues even at 4k. At least no issues worth a $300 cpu, $200 board, and $100 worth of ram


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> well, I've played WoW, LoL, WoT, Dota2, GW2. I saw no issues even at 4k. At least no issues worth a $300 cpu, $200 board, and $100 worth of ram


Well, I don't know what resolution you're playing at, but MMORPGs with many players are always a trouble for the CPU, even modern 5960x hexacores. I've seen like 20-25 fps on WoW while my GTX 980Ti is idling due to the CPU being unable to handle that much players.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> Well, I don't know what resolution you're playing at, but MMORPGs with many players are always a trouble for the CPU, even modern 5960x hexacores. I've seen like 20-25 fps on WoW while my GTX 980Ti is idling due to the CPU being unable to handle that much players.


At what resolution to you play? I also had slow downs into the low 20s, and sometimes even down to upper 10s, when ALOT of stuff was happening on screen. But as you said, even if a $1000 5960X has problems, then what's the point? I wouldn't want to spend $1000 dollars on a cpu, 200+ on a board, and another 100+ or so on memory, just to play Guild Wars 2 or something. That would be ridiculous


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> At what resolution to you play? I also had slow downs into the low 20s, and sometimes even down to upper 10s, when ALOT of stuff was happening on screen. But as you said, even if a $1000 5960X has problems, then what's the point? I wouldn't want to spend $1000 dollars on a cpu, 200+ on a board, and another 100+ or so on memory, just to play Guild Wars 2 or something. That would be ridiculous


1440p.

The point is, that WoW only uses 1 or 2 threads and and a CPU with 50% faster IPC will deliver 50% more FPS. IF you have drops to 20 fps (when "a lot of action happens") you'll be getting like 30 fps on the Skylake. Even more, if overclocked past 4.7 gigs. Furthermore, I must say that sometimes I miss some of the new features. Fast EFI boot, proper Intel USB and SATA 3.0, PCI-E 3.0 and so on. And then again, the power consumption. Not just the CPU, but the whole system. x58 is known to be power-hungry and sometimes I feel like upgrading to one of those Skylake 6700k chips.

Don't get me wrong... x5650 is really awesome and I totally love it. Mine is set to 4400MHz and it's surely a beast, but then again... slowly but surely it's getting old.









PS: 6700k isn't $1000. 6700k is priced around $400 and a suitable board can be bought for < $130. Still, you'll need some DDR4 memory for like $200, but in the end it's around $700-$750 for everything combined. Not that it's cheap, but it way less than $1300


----------



## greywarden

Yeah I used to play Rift and the devs design MMORPGs around low end systems because 90% of the population of the game isn't rolling a 4-6 core rig with a top end video card or two. They run just as well on a G3258 as a 5960X clock-for-clock because of that. It's kind of a design flaw, but they're catering to the majority of their customers. They're a business.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Yeah I used to play Rift and the devs design MMORPGs around low end systems because 90% of the population of the game isn't rolling a 4-6 core rig with a top end video card or two. They run just as well on a G3258 as a 5960X clock-for-clock because of that. It's kind of a design flaw, but they're catering to the majority of their customers. They're a business.


Very true.


----------



## SamuelL421

Officially in the xeon x58 club. Just picked up a x5690 earlier today









Now its just a question of whether my air cooling will still be up to the task. I have had zero temperature problems with my 920, even at 4ghz, and supposedly the x56xx are able to handle more heat...


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelL421*
> 
> Officially in the xeon x58 club. Just picked up a x5690 earlier today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now its just a question of whether my air cooling will still be up to the task. I have had zero temperature problems with my 920, even at 4ghz, and supposedly the x56xx are able to handle more heat...


You're probably going to reach +200/250 MHz more than on your i7-920. Mine is running at 4400 MHz on a Thermalright IFX-14 with 2x 12cm fans capable of 2000rpm. It's actually hot, though (90+ *C on cores) so I wouldn't recommend that to everyone, but you should be good at 4200 MHz.


----------



## santi2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> You're probably going to reach +200/250 MHz more than on your i7-920. Mine is running at 4400 MHz on a Thermalright IFX-14 with 2x 12cm fans capable of 2000rpm. It's actually hot, though (90+ *C on cores) so I wouldn't recommend that to everyone, but you should be good at 4200 MHz.


90º ? wow, thats really hot man, my x5650 never goes to more than 70 with a 212+ at 4.2ghz 1.28 vcore, and im using some crappy oven style case, 90º is very hot, what vcore are you using?


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santi2104*
> 
> 90º ? wow, thats really hot man, my x5650 never goes to more than 70 with a 212+ at 4.2ghz 1.28 vcore, and im using some crappy oven style case, 90º is very hot, what vcore are you using?


90*C on cores, not T-Case - for 4400MHz, not 4200. T-Case is way lower, although not sure how much exactly. For 4400 I need around 1.35-1.37v.

For 4200 I need about 1.3v which results in ~ 80*C (cores) with heavy usage - Sony Vegas, LinX and Prime Small FFTs.

PS: I'm also overclocking the UnCore frequency. Most of the users here don't, but it brings performance gains so I'm running UnCore around 3800MHz with 1.35 VTT as well.
http://i.imgur.com/7flOncV.png

It's perfectly normal, to be honest. I guess you're just reading your T-Case temperature and not cores. Or probably don't have 28-29*C room temperature in the summer.


----------



## SamuelL421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> You're probably going to reach +200/250 MHz more than on your i7-920. Mine is running at 4400 MHz on a Thermalright IFX-14 with 2x 12cm fans capable of 2000rpm. It's actually hot, though (90+ *C on cores) so I wouldn't recommend that to everyone, but you should be good at 4200 MHz.


At this point I have no idea, but I am very interested to know how my ancient i7's benchmarks will stack up against the Xeon in terms of voltage and cooling headroom. My megahalems are setup with 2 delta fans that I run at 40-60% from a fan controller. They have some serious static pressure/CFM (I would have to dig up the exact model for specs, I know they are 3000rpm ones though). Unfortunately, I can't crank them beyond 60% or they just get way too obnoxious - under 50% is virtually silent though. The last time I had my i7 at 1.28v it was running under 40C idle with the fans at 50-55%, can't remember what load looked like, I'll have to run a bench and check that before I install the x5690.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> 1440p.
> 
> The point is, that WoW only uses 1 or 2 threads and and a CPU with 50% faster IPC will deliver 50% more FPS. IF you have drops to 20 fps (when "a lot of action happens") you'll be getting like 30 fps on the Skylake. Even more, if overclocked past 4.7 gigs. Furthermore, I must say that sometimes I miss some of the new features. Fast EFI boot, proper Intel USB and SATA 3.0, PCI-E 3.0 and so on. And then again, the power consumption. Not just the CPU, but the whole system. x58 is known to be power-hungry and sometimes I feel like upgrading to one of those Skylake 6700k chips.
> 
> Don't get me wrong... x5650 is really awesome and I totally love it. Mine is set to 4400MHz and it's surely a beast, but then again... slowly but surely it's getting old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: 6700k isn't $1000. 6700k is priced around $400 and a suitable board can be bought for < $130. Still, you'll need some DDR4 memory for like $200, but in the end it's around $700-$750 for everything combined. Not that it's cheap, but it way less than $1300


Sounds like they need to recode their app to run more than one thread...


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Put back in my 580 yesterday and not sure what happened but it's behaving itself now.









So all good and hopefully it'll tied me over for a year or so.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santi2104*
> 
> 90º ? wow, thats really hot man, my x5650 never goes to more than 70 with a 212+ at 4.2ghz 1.28 vcore, and im using some crappy oven style case, 90º is very hot, what vcore are you using?


You should run linx to see max temp.


----------



## santi2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> You should run linx to see max temp.


i use prime 95 to stress the cpu and it doesnt go over that


----------



## DR4G00N

Looks like my X58A-OC tops out at 221MHz BCLK without adjusting the PCIE Freq, any higher it locks up solid.


Also, I'm going to get one of these for my E762







: http://www.overclock.net/t/1571849/budget-copper-cpu-pot-mounting-kits-backplates/0_100


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Looks like my X58A-OC tops out at 221MHz BCLK without adjusting the PCIE Freq, any higher it locks up solid.
> 
> Also, I'm going to get one of these for my E762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : http://www.overclock.net/t/1571849/budget-copper-cpu-pot-mounting-kits-backplates/0_100


What is the max BCLK on your board with it fully maxed out? I want to get my hands on one of those boards. Also, are you getting into subzero for the first time? Depending on how much your going to be doing and weather your going to use LN2 or DICE, you might want to think about a different pot. That pot is nice and cheap but you might run into some heat issues using that pot with DICE.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> What is the max BCLK on your board with it fully maxed out? I want to get my hands on one of those boards. Also, are you getting into subzero for the first time? Depending on how much your going to be doing and weather your going to use LN2 or DICE, you might want to think about a different pot. That pot is nice and cheap but you might run into some heat issues using that pot with DICE.


I don't know, I haven't pushed the PCIE freq up at all. I might do it later.

And yes it's the first time, I'm going to run with DICE.
I'm not looking for anything fancy just something to play around with on the weekends.

What's the best medium to use? I was thinking Acetone, Methyl Alcohol or Toluene as they are what I have on hand and have low freezing points.


----------



## mllrkllr88

I did some more reading about that pot, its actually not bad considering how cheap it is. You are still going to run into some heat issues but you should be able to have subzero temps with 2v and 100% CPU load using DICE. As for the liquid medium, I use Acetone because its available everywhere. I tried 99% IPA a few times but the temps were crappy...about -55 compared to -65 when benching 775. As you know 1366 Xeons run really hot so that pot is going to have a hard time keeping up when using dice. If your going to be running 6 core chips with that pot then I am guessing that you will be in the -30c to -10c range with FULL load and high voltage.

When I was benching the quad that I posted about earlier my temps were -60 to -55 at full load with 1.75v, and I have a much heavier pot. I never got a chance to freeze my X5650, but I know it runs much warmer than the quads. Should be a lot of fun man, cant wait to see the results.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> I did some more reading about that pot, its actually not bad considering how cheap it is. You are still going to run into some heat issues but you should be able to have subzero temps with 2v and 100% CPU load using DICE. As for the liquid medium, I use Acetone because its available everywhere. I tried 99% IPA a few times but the temps were crappy...about -55 compared to -65 when benching 775. As you know 1366 Xeons run really hot so that pot is going to have a hard time keeping up when using dice. If your going to be running 6 core chips with that pot then I am guessing that you will be in the -30c to -10c range with FULL load and high voltage.
> 
> When I was benching the quad that I posted about earlier my temps were -60 to -55 at full load with 1.75v, and I have a much heavier pot. I never got a chance to freeze my X5650, but I know it runs much warmer than the quads. Should be a lot of fun man, cant wait to see the results.


Alright thanks for the info.


----------



## Deez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> 1440p.
> 
> The point is, that WoW only uses 1 or 2 threads and and a CPU with 50% faster IPC will deliver 50% more FPS. IF you have drops to 20 fps (when "a lot of action happens") you'll be getting like 30 fps on the Skylake. Even more, if overclocked past 4.7 gigs. Furthermore, I must say that sometimes I miss some of the new features. Fast EFI boot, proper Intel USB and SATA 3.0, PCI-E 3.0 and so on. And then again, the power consumption. Not just the CPU, but the whole system. x58 is known to be power-hungry and sometimes I feel like upgrading to one of those Skylake 6700k chips.
> 
> Don't get me wrong... x5650 is really awesome and I totally love it. Mine is set to 4400MHz and it's surely a beast, but then again... slowly but surely it's getting old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: 6700k isn't $1000. 6700k is priced around $400 and a suitable board can be bought for < $130. Still, you'll need some DDR4 memory for like $200, but in the end it's around $700-$750 for everything combined. Not that it's cheap, but it way less than $1300


I thought I would chime in on the comparison of Skylake vs. the trusty x58 Xeon. I just finished putting a new Skylake build together this weekend (Gigabyte G1 z170, 6700k, 16GB GSkill Ripjaws V 3000) added in my 980 Ti and my SSD Raid 0s. I clocked it to 4.6 GHz just like my Xeon and ran 3D Mark and pulled a whopping 500 more marks (than whats in my sig). I can honestly say its a nice new feature set to play with if you are interested (M.2 Sata express (which is useless right now, etc) but if it comes down to performance you aren't going to see much if any improvement over the Xeon + X58 even in benchmarks. If you want to do it for the fun of playing with the new tech or features then have at it, but if its you're worried about just stay with the Hex  I'm looking forward to getting the rest of my rebuild parts for my x58.

As a side note, its just not nearly as fun to overclock. With the x58 I had a lot more fun pulling out that extra little bit out of my system. Skylake feels overly simplified to OC and they all come out about the same 4.6-4.8ish range. And everything feels really "hot and loose" - in that I mean it runs way hotter than I feel it should (I hit 60C on my water loop at sustained load @ 4.7), even with all the throttlings disabled it still downclocks itself, it doesn't run at full speed constantly, and voltages cycle up and down even when manually set. Now, this could just all be me being unfamiliar with the new ways settings are chosen, but its my first impression on it all.


----------



## DR4G00N

Managed to squeeze out another few MHz BLCK out of my board with the PCIE Freq @ 110MHz.

Tried 228 but the freq, multi and volt readings started to go all over the place when I did.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deez*
> 
> I thought I would chime in on the comparison of Skylake vs. the trusty x58 Xeon. I just finished putting a new Skylake build together this weekend (Gigabyte G1 z170, 6700k, 16GB GSkill Ripjaws V 3000) added in my 980 Ti and my SSD Raid 0s. I clocked it to 4.6 GHz just like my Xeon and ran 3D Mark and pulled a whopping 500 more marks (than whats in my sig). I can honestly say its a nice new feature set to play with if you are interested (M.2 Sata express (which is useless right now, etc) but if it comes down to performance you aren't going to see much if any improvement over the Xeon + X58 even in benchmarks. If you want to do it for the fun of playing with the new tech or features then have at it, but if its you're worried about just stay with the Hex  I'm looking forward to getting the rest of my rebuild parts for my x58.
> 
> As a side note, its just not nearly as fun to overclock. With the x58 I had a lot more fun pulling out that extra little bit out of my system. Skylake feels overly simplified to OC and they all come out about the same 4.6-4.8ish range. And everything feels really "hot and loose" - in that I mean it runs way hotter than I feel it should (I hit 60C on my water loop at sustained load @ 4.7), even with all the throttlings disabled it still downclocks itself, it doesn't run at full speed constantly, and voltages cycle up and down even when manually set. Now, this could just all be me being unfamiliar with the new ways settings are chosen, but its my first impression on it all.


Thanks, that is good info.
Only thing I would upgrade to is that 5960X 8 core, its a beast but that kind of money as it is getting close to phasing out would make zero sense. I will wait it out a year or two... pretty sure with my 980 Ti settings I would be smashing 18k firestrikes though with that chip which is kind of bummer to be missing out on.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Managed to squeeze out another few MHz BLCK out of my board with the PCIE Freq @ 110MHz.
> 
> Tried 228 but the freq, multi and volt readings started to go all over the place when I did.


1.35 reading on CPU-Z what do you have Vcore and QPI/Vtt set to for these test? I see you are making sure to keep the multi low enough to stay below 4GHz.


----------



## greywarden

I'm running 1.344v @ 4.4GHz


----------



## DunePilot

Same or 4.3 and some change, I was just curious for these test. I noticed he has been keeping the clock below 4GHz while he test the BCLK limit.


----------



## DunePilot

For anyone wanting to get one of these 1366 socket Mac Pros, 2009-2012... possible drive configuration you might consider. For whomever may find this interesting.

I threw a Hyper X predator into the pci-e slot as the boot drive, loaded a fresh copy of OS onto it, made the original mac drive 680GB I think, into a Time Machine drive.



From there I threw a 2TB WD Black into the rig, along with a 250GB Samsung 850 EVO. The 850 EVO and 2TB WD Black got merged into a fusion drive, which means the Mac sees them as one single volume its basically a smart storage system that automatically will store your most frequently used data on the SSD and the least on the HDD giving you ~250MB/s reads and writes for the entire volume. So in my case for 2.25TB you have 255MB/s reads and 270MB/s writes.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Razors and blowtorch method. Check post #10: http://www.overclock.net/t/1285917/can-i-remove-my-i7-860-ihs-like-the-3770k-ivy-bridge/0_100#post_17790592
> 
> Hoping to try for 4.5GHz @ <1.4V. I tried 1.35V before the delid but it was completely unstable and very hot (hit 90+c instantly).
> 
> Wish I had a spare PSU and Cooler so I could test it in my E762 instead of having to pull apart my main rig every time.


Can you explain your experience getting the solder off the die once the IHS is removed? Does it need to be done immediately while its still hot or is it a soft solder you just simply took a razor to remove and was a fairly straight forward smooth process? Like... how do you know you aren't applying too much pressure or cutting too deep trying to peel it away with a razor? Cleaned it up with alcohol? What are you planning on using to cover up the components near it, I have heard everything from fingernail polish to electrical tape, to thermal pad.


----------



## Zero-Cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deez*
> 
> I thought I would chime in on the comparison of Skylake vs. the trusty x58 Xeon. I just finished putting a new Skylake build together this weekend (Gigabyte G1 z170, 6700k, 16GB GSkill Ripjaws V 3000) added in my 980 Ti and my SSD Raid 0s. I clocked it to 4.6 GHz just like my Xeon and ran 3D Mark and pulled a whopping 500 more marks (than whats in my sig). I can honestly say its a nice new feature set to play with if you are interested (M.2 Sata express (which is useless right now, etc) but if it comes down to performance you aren't going to see much if any improvement over the Xeon + X58 even in benchmarks. If you want to do it for the fun of playing with the new tech or features then have at it, but if its you're worried about just stay with the Hex  I'm looking forward to getting the rest of my rebuild parts for my x58.
> 
> As a side note, its just not nearly as fun to overclock. With the x58 I had a lot more fun pulling out that extra little bit out of my system. Skylake feels overly simplified to OC and they all come out about the same 4.6-4.8ish range. And everything feels really "hot and loose" - in that I mean it runs way hotter than I feel it should (I hit 60C on my water loop at sustained load @ 4.7), even with all the throttlings disabled it still downclocks itself, it doesn't run at full speed constantly, and voltages cycle up and down even when manually set. Now, this could just all be me being unfamiliar with the new ways settings are chosen, but its my first impression on it all.


6700k's power isn't in multi-threaded applications. Therefore you can't expect miracles in 3D mark. However, if you find an application which intensively uses the AVX 2.0 instruction sets the difference can be triple. And it's good for single-threaded games as well. Or not exactly "single threaded", but games which actively use no more than 4 threads. That's where it shines.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone wanting to get one of these 1366 socket Mac Pros, 2009-2012... possible drive configuration you might consider. For whomever may find this interesting.
> 
> I threw a Hyper X predator into the pci-e slot as the boot drive, loaded a fresh copy of OS onto it, made the original mac drive 680GB I think, into a Time Machine drive.
> 
> 
> 
> From there I threw a 2TB WD Black into the rig, along with a 250GB Samsung 850 EVO. The 850 EVO and 2TB WD Black got merged into a fusion drive, which means the Mac sees them as one single volume its basically a smart storage system that automatically will store your most frequently used data on the SSD and the least on the HDD giving you ~250MB/s reads and writes for the entire volume. So in my case for 2.25TB you have 255MB/s reads and 270MB/s writes.


Awesome, good to see that. How many PCIe lanes does that Hyper X Predator use? The Addonics card I'll be using only uses 2x lanes, but they told me the max capability was 10Gb/s, so 1.25GB/s max, similar to what you're getting on reads. I'll have a pair of 500GB 850 EVO mSATA drives to put into it, might invest in a second pair next month, depending on the work my car's transmission needs.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Can you explain your experience getting the solder off the die once the IHS is removed? Does it need to be done immediately while its still hot or is it a soft solder you just simply took a razor to remove and was a fairly straight forward smooth process? Like... how do you know you aren't applying too much pressure or cutting too deep trying to peel it away with a razor? Cleaned it up with alcohol? What are you planning on using to cover up the components near it, I have heard everything from fingernail polish to electrical tape, to thermal pad.


The solder is pretty soft so it comes off rather easily, I just kept scraping the razor over it until it was all removed. The die is essentially glass so it's pretty hard to cut into it with the razor as long as the edge is even with the surface.
For insulating the caps I used some enamel model paint that I had lying around, I tried liquid electrical tape beforehand but it didn't work well at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> 1.35 reading on CPU-Z what do you have Vcore and QPI/Vtt set to for these test? I see you are making sure to keep the multi low enough to stay below 4GHz.


Vcore: 1.35v
VTT: 1.260v
CPU PLL: 1.86v
QPI PLL: 1.2v
LLC: Level 2

I try to keep the freq under/around 4GHz just to take one extra variable out of the equation, it also sometimes helps to lower the VTT needed.
Ram Is also downclocked to 1333MHz (Stock) CL9.

I will knock the cpu down to one core so I can use the 23x multi and shoot for 5GHz+ now that I know the max BCLK.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Awesome, good to see that. How many PCIe lanes does that Hyper X Predator use? The Addonics card I'll be using only uses 2x lanes, but they told me the max capability was 10Gb/s, so 1.25GB/s max, similar to what you're getting on reads. I'll have a pair of 500GB 850 EVO mSATA drives to put into it, might invest in a second pair next month, depending on the work my car's transmission needs.


X4 I believe.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

I just pulled out my 3x2gb gskill kit to try out my 2x4gb Samsung low profile DIMMs and my Mobo won't boot. I was running only running 145 BCK and everything on auto.

Any advice? Currently I'm just letting it sit with no battery and unplugged...


----------



## webhito

Howdy everone!

Been around for a while now, still trying to read all 600+ pages to figure out what to do with this system.

Have hopped on the xeon bandwagon after considered buying a new system for myself but was gonna end up paying more than triple of what this Xeon system costs.

Anyways, I need help, I am not very good at the overclock scene, I got help from a bunch of members with my other systems ( had a x79 and am3 system a while back ) and thanks to this community I was able to get rock solid performance out of both systems.

I have a G1 Guerilla board ( brand spanking new ) 4 gigs of ddr3 1600 ( for now its good enough ) a Xeon X5650 and an hd 7770 ( waiting for prices to drop on the 980ti as its almost $1000 usd here in Mexico.

My idea is pushing this Girl to 3.6 maybe 3.8 with turbo, I have read a few things regarding what and what not to move but have not been able to find something that covers all aspects. Uncore seems to be a little confusing as well as QPI voltage it seems these can kill your chip easily, 1.35 should be the max voltage which i wont go over under any circumstance. What else should I be worrying about?

Cheers!


----------



## Deez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero-Cold*
> 
> 6700k's power isn't in multi-threaded applications. Therefore you can't expect miracles in 3D mark. However, if you find an application which intensively uses the AVX 2.0 instruction sets the difference can be triple. And it's good for single-threaded games as well. Or not exactly "single threaded", but games which actively use no more than 4 threads. That's where it shines.


I get what you mean. In specific cases like that it could make a lot of sense to build into the new tech, but on a general performance, all around or gaming kind of basis, I don't know if replacing an x58 xeon build would make much sense for people. I did it because I really wanted to try out the new features, but unless people have a specific situation that they would want to build for, I just don't know if I could recommend replacing the xeon.

It is still new to me so I might find more examples of benefits in my own usage. I am really hoping for pcie 3.0 benefits in my games (I was feeling like my 980 Ti might be getting bottle-necked and I wanted to get a second one) and better raid performance because I had my WD Blacks on the Sata II ports, but those aren't new to this chipset. I think my next add to the system will be a pci x4 M.2 SSD so that will be fun to try out. I haven't really got to feel any those out completely yet, but initially I really haven't seen much benefit, but its all about that frustration and fun of squeezing out what performance that I am looking forward to.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deez*
> 
> I am really hoping for pcie 3.0 benefits in my games


It's 2015 now and PCIe 2.0 still comes within less than a percent [yes.... <1%] of PCIe 3.0 in a lot of test. I matched a PCIe 3.0 Hexa Core setup in Shadows of Mordor.. Even SLI still is within mere frames of PCIe 3.0. The biggest stretch I've seen was 1-5fps with high end 2-way SLI setup and 0.5-3fps with a single high end card. Frame time were extremely identical. PCIe 2.0 was indeed to future way back when it released. I'm not sure when PCIe 2.0 will run out of juice and start bottlenecking, but with up to 32-lanes for SLI support, I don't see it becoming the reason "gamers" would upgrade from X58.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

With 7 PCIe x16 slots, quadfire and triSLI support, I'm hoping to get a lot of life out of my X58 setup.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Unless some weird game comes out that takes advantage of the newest instruction sets from Intel, I really don't see the need to swap CPU/motherboard/RAM. Besides, each new generation of games use more and more resources, but the games aren't getting any better play wise.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> The solder is pretty soft so it comes off rather easily, I just kept scraping the razor over it until it was all removed. The die is essentially glass so it's pretty hard to cut into it with the razor as long as the edge is even with the surface.
> For insulating the caps I used some enamel model paint that I had lying around, I tried liquid electrical tape beforehand but it didn't work well at all.


Hey, to get the black sealant off can you just use alcohol and a coffee filter or would that be a bad idea, did you polish the die, if so what process did you do alcohol and a coffee filter once again? I still have to tear into this mac pro in a few days for the cpu swap... I am actually considering delidding them rather than dealing with that whole spacer and clipping the fan control plug and all that extra mess. I have my old i7 960 to practice on and reading up on a few forums. I saw some guy do it with 4 razers stuck in it, positioned over the center of a roll of packing tape, and placing a clothing iron on the heatsink for about a minute to remove his, I also followed the link you pointed out and watched the grill torch method.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Hey, to get the black sealant off can you just use alcohol and a coffee filter or would that be a bad idea, did you polish the die, if so what process did you do alcohol and a coffee filter once again? I still have to tear into this mac pro in a few days for the cpu swap... I am actually considering delidding them rather than dealing with that whole spacer and clipping the fan control plug and all that extra mess. I have my old i7 960 to practice on and reading up on a few forums. I saw some guy do it with 4 razers stuck in it, positioned over the center of a roll of packing tape, and placing a clothing iron on the heatsink for about a minute to remove his, I also followed the link you pointed out and watched the grill torch method.


For removing the silicone I just used a razor because I didn't have any solvents for removing it at the time. I didn't polish the die as it's mostly pointless honestly.
I suggest doing the torch/lighter method if you can because the die is only exposed to heat for 10-30 seconds rather than 1-2mins, it's also quicker.


----------



## Bajloz

YOU just proved that the only upgrade you can do is going to a x99 platform and that is uber expensive . i got on mine x58 rig 20k + on firestriker is a over kill for a 4k gaming pc . the big question is why changing ?


----------



## DunePilot

You weren't talking to me but you are right.
You can no doubt score with good numbers on these old rigs, even with a single GPU.

3DMark - Fire Strike - Score 17259 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6044454 with a X5675 at 4.5GHz.

...and Thanks once again DR4G00N. I will be swinging by the store and picking up the thinnest razors I can find on my next day off and testing out the 960 to see how it goes. If all goes well I will move on to the two X5690s and them swap them into the Mac, all else fails and not feeling confident I will do the washer method Mac Pro cpu swap.

Did you have it upside down in some contraption with all 4 razors a couple mm's into it when you delid yours? I have a bunch of cardboard laying around in the garage...


----------



## DR4G00N

Gah, so close to 5GHz but yet so far.








Oh well at least I managed to beat my previous highest overclock of 4828MHz by a whole 70MHz.









4898.61MHz
23x213
Vcore: 1.55V
VTT: 1.34V
CPU PLL: 1.8V
QPI PLL: 1.2V
LLC: Level 1
Uncore: 2981.8MHz
RAM: 1704MHz

http://valid.x86.fr/2dcz8y


5GHz will need ~1.6v probably and I'm not brave enough to do that on AIO water cooling.


----------



## santi2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Gah, so close to 5GHz but yet so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well at least I managed to beat my previous highest overclock of 4828MHz by a whole 70MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4898.61MHz
> 23x213
> Vcore: 1.55V
> VTT: 1.34V
> CPU PLL: 1.8V
> QPI PLL: 1.2V
> LLC: Level 1
> Uncore: 2981.8MHz
> RAM: 1704MHz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/2dcz8y
> 
> 
> 5GHz will need ~1.6v probably and I'm not brave enough to do that on AIO water cooling.


I did this with a 212+, but i used way less vcore http://valid.x86.fr/94vg6e


----------



## DunePilot

Good stuff.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santi2104*
> 
> I did this with a 212+, but i used way less vcore http://valid.x86.fr/94vg6e


Nice! My chip sucks, I keep trying to kill it so I have an excuse to buy another but it won't die.


----------



## santi2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Nice! My chip sucks, I keep trying to kill it so I have an excuse to buy another but it won't die.


LOL, poor xeon, just sell it or give it away, i would be more concerned to fry some vrms in a sexy ass board like you have than to fry the chip, there is tons of xeons but very little amount of motherboards.


----------



## johsnpack

Dam wall on my x5650 at 4.2, still trying to break it. So I'm just going for lowest temps possible at 4.1.
http://s242.photobucket.com/user/CamelJock/media/Computer Madness/hexycool2_zpsvwtpsiyo.png.html
http://s242.photobucket.com/user/CamelJock/media/Computer Madness/Hexy1_zpsekk86m5n.png.html
http://s242.photobucket.com/user/CamelJock/media/Computer Madness/HexyFast1_zpsonfhx2s4.png.html


----------



## johsnpack

Ops, why has my profile reverted to one I had years ago? In my profile it shows my hardware correctly, but it shows stuff I had when I first joined this forum?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santi2104*
> 
> LOL, poor xeon, just sell it or give it away, i would be more concerned to fry some vrms in a sexy ass board like you have than to fry the chip, there is tons of xeons but very little amount of motherboards.


I'm not worried about the board, it's made for ln2/dice oc'ing so 1.55-1.6V isn't going to hurt it any.

Though my cpu degraded after that last run, got a bsod on my everyday oc which was rock solid beforehand. Had to bump the vcore up a notch.


----------



## santi2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I'm not worried about the board, it's made for ln2/dice oc'ing so 1.55-1.6V isn't going to hurt it any.
> 
> Though my cpu degraded after that last run, got a bsod on my everyday oc which was rock solid beforehand. Had to bump the vcore up a notch.


Yea it should be fine, but it still hurts a little, i overclocked my core 2 duo e8500 to 4.8ghz 1.576 vcore on my asus rampage x48 formula, it was unstable as crap, i have crappy ddr2 rams and they wont go more than 930mhz, so i turned the vcore up to 1.65 volts on the cpu, but it was unstable still, i couldnt make any benchmark because of the bsod and errors, if i get better rams i will do it again.
Also i overclocked my old 2500k to 5ghz 1.52 volts, with 212+, and i run cinebench and all and it was perfectly stable, and my 2600k up to 5.3ghz 1.55 volts, but it refuse to run cinebench and scince i had kingston value 1333 crap ram i didnt want to fry something and i stopped there, i have to do it again to bench but with better rams.


----------



## DunePilot

Hopefully she still works. I will be testing this in 3-4 days. If all goes well then it'll be on to the two X5690s.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully she still works. I will be testing this in 3-4 days. If all goes well then it'll be on to the two X5690s.


Looks good.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Looks good.


Yeah, hopefully she works. Luckily it went fairly smooth and I took lots of video for a possible youtube guide if it works, unfortunately every time I checked the camera my fat hands were in the way so I don't know if I will be able to salvage a video out of it. That info that "the die kind of feels like glass" was golden. Was easier than I thought to tell when I had gotten through the solder to the die.

I think I will just use MX-4 on it, I haven't even looked at my H110i GT to see if I can run it lid-less. I would probably have to mess with standoffs... I think I will just run with the lHS, its just for a test to see if it survived anyways.


----------



## greywarden

You can buy copper shims for that, correct?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> You can buy copper shims for that, correct?


Thats essentially what the IHS is... best way if you want to run without one would be standoffs that are milled ~2mm lower so you can tighten up your block/heatsink to it with only one place you have to use thermal paste. A shim or a IHS you're still stuck with two places for using thermal paste. This is just a test run so I'm just gonna use the IHS, I just need to see if the delid was successful.

If all goes well though and things go well with the CPU swap into the Mac Pro too I might have to look at delidding the X5675 for the gaming rig in which case I would need to look into finding lower standoffs or some kind of threaded bolt, spring, and retainer set up. If I remember I will bring the lid to work tomorrow where I have a digital metric micrometer and will see how thick the IHS is for anyone interest.


----------



## greywarden

Oh right, gotcha. I guess depending I've the cooler, you could use threaded rod instead of the standoff things included in the, for example, corsair aio kits.you'd just have to be sure and cut it at the proper length, nothing that can't be figured out with a micrometer.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Update ...
> 
> Sabertooth arrived, not tested yet
> 
> 
> 
> Bought another X5675 for 60 GBP, price appears to be dropping in the UK. Last one I bought (this year sometime) was around 100 GBP.
> 
> We were decommissioning servers in work and I managed to acquire 4x IBM 73GB 15K-rpm 2.5" SAS hot-swap HD's. Should go quite nice with my 9260-4i, I'm thinking RAID0.
> 
> I finally decided on a case, a Cooler Master HAF XB EVO. Taken a punt and ordered from here, 20GBP cheaper than everywhere else:
> 
> https://www.alza.co.uk/cooler-master-haf-xb-evo-d562582.htm?o=1
> 
> Should be able to build this week.
> 
> Also watching and waiting for another 660ti ...


Case arrived, little bit bent from the journey, but nothing I couldn't work with. Also got another 660ti.

Anyway, it's up and running. I'm quite impressed with this sabertooth x58. A mild overclock to 4ghz was easy, pretty much everything on Auto, CPU voltage up to 1.25ish.


----------



## SamuelL421

Waited a whole week for my x5690 to arrive and it showed up, shipped loose in an unsealed anti-static bag slipped into an unprotected envelope!!!









Not surpisingly, the chip throws 88/B8 errors on my gigabyte board and won't even post on an old x58 server board that I pulled out for testing. Did multiple tests and ultimately tried with latest bios, cleared CMOS, and removing everything but except a stick of ram. Still bricked. Now to get my money back...







On the upside, this now gives me the excuse to go hunting for a 980/990 again


----------



## DunePilot

Who did you order from? I paid $230 for mine but they were in a padded envelope with peanuts and individually wrapped in anti static bag but the bag was wrapped tightly around them and sealed with a piece of tape.


----------



## SamuelL421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Who did you order from? I paid $230 for mine but they were in a padded envelope with peanuts and individually wrapped in anti static bag but the bag was wrapped tightly around them and sealed with a piece of tape.


I thought I got a good deal on one through fleabay, hadn't bid on anything there for years but had good experiences in the past, it just didn't work out that way this time. In any event, they apparently have this some kind of buyer protection now to get your money back when a seller tries to pass off broken/bogus goods. No way to know if that was the case or if it was just (very) badly packaged for shipping. Anyways, I'm just hoping for a refund so I can't still afford to replace the 920... *sigh*


----------



## DunePilot

Amazon has some X5690s but they are like $230ish.


My first soldered cpu (i7 960) delid under my belt appears to have been a success, no overclock. Just an initial test boot and letting the thermal paste cure a little bit.
Soon.... very soon... on to the X5690s.


----------



## DunePilot

She is still overclock-able.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> LMAO. the ES X5680 took a crap. PC won't boot past 4.6 anymore, and no stability past 4.3 can be achieved unless 1.55v is applied. So much for ES chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing by original X5680 tank back in after I lap it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1000 grit and 20 minutes later


I wanted to delid mine, got scared since my FX 8320 experience
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> If all goes well though and things go well with the CPU swap into the Mac Pro too I might have to look at delidding the X5675 for the gaming rig in which case I would need to look into finding lower standoffs or some kind of threaded bolt, spring, and retainer set up. If I remember I will bring the lid to work tomorrow where I have a digital metric micrometer and will see how thick the IHS is for anyone interest.


The brackets are close to 1mm thick, more likely 0.8mm.
I have a few here from the Mac Pros and I can even mail some to you guys ( shipping on you







) but It will be less expensive and faster to get these from an U.S ebay seller.


----------



## Hazardz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelL421*
> 
> I thought I got a good deal on one through fleabay, hadn't bid on anything there for years but had good experiences in the past, it just didn't work out that way this time. In any event, they apparently have this some kind of buyer protection now to get your money back when a seller tries to pass off broken/bogus goods. No way to know if that was the case or if it was just (very) badly packaged for shipping. Anyways, I'm just hoping for a refund so I can't still afford to replace the 920... *sigh*


That sucks. Most of my experiences on eBay has been good. The worst one was getting an X58 mobo that was wrapped with saran wrap and shipped in a box of foam peanuts. Needless to say, it was DOA. The seller was just some random guy who promptly apologized and refunded me after I shipped the board back.

As for CPUs, both my Xeons I got off eBay were tightly wrapped and taped up in antistatic bags and shipping in a bubble envelope.


----------



## PipJones

a few build pics of "Pheonix" ...

The 15k SAS RAID-0 drive "test" failed, one of the disks was bad. Not worth the hassle.

I spotted that the NB was running very hot, 80+ idle. Added an NB cooler via a spot fan. Temps dropped to 55 idle.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelL421*
> 
> Waited a whole week for my x5690 to arrive and it showed up, shipped loose in an unsealed anti-static bag slipped into an unprotected envelope!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not surpisingly, the chip throws 88/B8 errors on my gigabyte board and won't even post on an old x58 server board that I pulled out for testing. Did multiple tests and ultimately tried with latest bios, cleared CMOS, and removing everything but except a stick of ram. Still bricked. Now to get my money back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the upside, this now gives me the excuse to go hunting for a 980/990 again


Have you considered an x5675? Price appears to have dropped over the last year.

Still 6 cores and a great upgrade from the 920? Lower voltage and t-case might work in your favour too?


----------



## SamuelL421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazardz*
> 
> That sucks. Most of my experiences on eBay has been good. The worst one was getting an X58 mobo that was wrapped with saran wrap and shipped in a box of foam peanuts. Needless to say, it was DOA. The seller was just some random guy who promptly apologized and refunded me after I shipped the board back.
> 
> As for CPUs, both my Xeons I got off eBay were tightly wrapped and taped up in antistatic bags and shipping in a bubble envelope.


Saran wrap!? I guess I should count myself lucky in that case. With the x5690 I recieved, the packaging was really just part of the issue - the chip may have been killed before that. On the bottom of the processor, there are some dubious looking marks on the pads/pins where the marks aren't centered. Could be nothing, but it's almost as if it had been incorrectly stuck in a socket at some point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Have you considered an x5675? Price appears to have dropped over the last year.
> 
> Still 6 cores and a great upgrade from the 920? Lower voltage and t-case might work in your favour too?


First off, nice pics and I like the case. Too bad about the SAS/RAID setup, maybe not practical, but it would still be cool to have it working.

Anyways, I have been thinking about getting one of the other x56xx Xeons - I have a new wanted ad up to hunt for 980/990 or 6-core xeons. Part of me is still seriously considering the two i7's though, I know it is stupid to spend the money, but full multiplier control is really tempting.


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> a few build pics of "Pheonix" ...
> 
> The 15k SAS RAID-0 drive "test" failed, one of the disks was bad. Not worth the hassle.
> 
> I spotted that the NB was running very hot, 80+ idle. Added an NB cooler via a spot fan. Temps dropped to 55 idle.


This case is just great. You have plenty of space inside, you can even have a RX 360 radiator inside the case with atx boards or opt for an extended atx board and a not so thick radiator like the mcr 220. The orientation is just really good to move the hot air out.

The only downside is when you need to mess with your power supply/drives cabling.

Great build !


----------



## Vlasov_581

the x5680s are in the $130 range. had good luck with mine. is the $100 on top for an x5690 worth it? just for one extra multiplier?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> the x5680s are in the $130 range. had good luck with mine. is the $100 on top for an x5690 worth it? just for one extra multiplier?


It is for a mac pro since you can't overclock. For a single CPU rig like most of us have though you could go for the W3690 its ~$180 rather than ~$230 and pretty much the exact same thing other than not being usable in dual CPU set ups.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> It is for a mac pro since you can't overclock. For a single CPU rig like most of us have though you could go for the W3690 its ~$180 rather than ~$230 and pretty much the exact same thing other than not being usable in dual CPU set ups.


Plus it's max Intel Recommened Vcore is 1.375v


----------



## Vlasov_581

but aren't the W series have lower TCase? You'll almost HAVE TO go water


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> but aren't the W series have lower TCase? You'll almost HAVE TO go water


The W3690 is almost the same as the i7 970, imo. Both my i7 970 and W3690 have functioned @ 90*c core under IBT, where as my old X5660 crapped out after 70*c core under IBT. I've drawn my own conclusions between the two


----------



## Bajloz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> The W3690 is almost the same as the i7 970, imo. Both my i7 970 and W3690 have functioned @ 90*c core under IBT, where as my old X5660 crapped out after 70*c core under IBT. I've drawn my own conclusions between the two


you mean the same as temp. properly working couse in performance the w3690 is 7%+ better then the i7 970 plus im geting with 1.26v a 4.35+ ghz on w3690 . imagine reaching a vcore 1.35!?!?! xeons are better on overcloking couse of the low temp they work . price wise right now the w3690 are realy cheap 230$ range and i7 970 170$-200$ . on ebay seems that people dont like xeons a i7 950 is 100$ the same baby w3550 is 17$ and is xeon .


----------



## DunePilot

Sounds like he was talking temps before it became unstable not performance. Curious what Vcore and QPI/Vtt on that W3690 you are using? Also you can sometimes find them as low as $180. In hindsight I wish I had gotten one, I picked up a X5675 for $155 but it has still served me well and I'm pretty pleased with it.


----------



## Bajloz

I will post some cpu-z screns this afternoon but using a msi bigbang x58 for oc makes your life easy. i could achive more but got a issue with temps 85+ on prime 95 couse of the poseidon v2 120 mm .


----------



## DunePilot

Good deal on ram 16GB of 1600/cas 9 Corsair for $75. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233299
Just picked up 3 packs for the mac build.


----------



## DR4G00N

Good news, my X5670 survived the delid. I'm installing Win XP on my test bench with it right now. Using the paste that came with my Hyper T4 between the die and ihs until my CLU gets here.

Edit: Temps are exceptional,
(Stock 3.2GHz @ 1.175V running Prime95)
Before Delid: 66c peak with my Corsair H110 AIO with 2x Fractal R2 140mm fans in pull.
After Delid: 51c peak with a CM Hyper T4 w/ 2x YL D12SM-12's in push/ pull.
(15c Drop!)


(OC'ed to 3.5GHz @ 1.25V)
Before: 78c peak with my Corsair H110 AIO with 2x Fractal R2 140mm fans in pull.
After: 61c peak with a CM Hyper T4 w/ 2x YL D12SM-12's in push/ pull.
(17c Drop!)


Keep in mind the Hyper T4 is not an amazing cooler.







So these temps are far better than expected even with just paste between the die and ihs.
Can't wait to test with CLU & MX-4.


----------



## greywarden

Wow, nice! how about I send you a X5690 for deliding? haha! Honestly I'm too chicken to try it out.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Wow, nice! how about I send you a X5690 for deliding? haha! Honestly I'm too chicken to try it out.


I did three this week. I took video of it all. It'll be awhile before I get around to it but I am going to turn it all into a youtube video. Only info I could find on scraping the solder was from DR4G saying "the die feels like glass kind of when you get to it" so I had to fly blind with only that info. So a youtube video for others is probably much needed.


----------



## DR4G00N

Bumped it up to 4.2 @ 1.35V.
Core 0 peaked at 83c after a min of P95 with the Hyper T4. Core temps are much more even now, only +/- 5c between them.

http://valid.x86.fr/cxyfie


----------



## DR4G00N

CLU came in today,


And I put it in my main rig. (windows still thinks it's a X5650







)

3.2GHz @ 1.2V

Idle temps:


Prime 95 Load temps:


----------



## cookiesowns

Any batch number listings for X5670-X5690?

I'm thinking about picking up a couple X5670s or a X5690 for some binning fun and pure boredom to put some life back into the X58 system since the current 980X in there is pretty horrendous. 4.4= 1.45+ 4.2=1.43V

eBay has some decent listing for matched pairs of X5680 but.. I'm thinking I'll either get two gems or two potatoes.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Any batch number listings for X5670-X5690?
> 
> I'm thinking about picking up a couple X5670s or a X5690 for some binning fun and pure boredom to put some life back into the X58 system since the current 980X in there is pretty horrendous. 4.4= 1.45+ 4.2=1.43V
> 
> eBay has some decent listing for matched pairs of X5680 but.. I'm thinking I'll either get two gems or two potatoes.


1.45v+ for 4.4GHz? How much tweaking have you done to try n lower that? I have a chip that will do 1.329v 4.4Ghz @ idle, 3GHz uncore 1.25v, 1.53v CL10 2040MHz DDR3


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> 1.45v+ for 4.4GHz? How much tweaking have you done to try n lower that? I have a chip that will do 1.329v 4.4Ghz @ idle, 3GHz uncore 1.25v, 1.53v CL10 2040MHz DDR3


Plenty. That was my old system for 5+ years. Was under water too. 4.0 wasn't too bad. Something like 1.35V ish. Uncore was overclocked to 3500-3800

Any ideas on general numbers on the Xeons. I'm happy with pushing 1.45V + on westmeres considering how cheap these Xeons are now.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Plenty. That was my old system for 5+ years. Was under water too. 4.0 wasn't too bad. Something like 1.35V ish. Uncore was overclocked to 3500-3800
> 
> Any ideas on general numbers on the Xeons. I'm happy with pushing 1.45V + on westmeres considering how cheap these Xeons are now.


Ah, the Uncore explains a little about the high Vcc. Normally 1.33v will produce 4.4GHz. 4.2GHz can be anywhere between 1.28-1.30v depending on settings. 1.32v for some chips (@ 4.2)


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Ah, the Uncore explains a little about the high Vcc. Normally 1.33v will produce 4.4GHz. 4.2GHz can be anywhere between 1.28-1.30v depending on settings. 1.32v for some chips (@ 4.2)


Uncore made no difference in voltage required for maximum stability.

Anywho, think I'm going to pick up a X5680 and X5690. Not much I can do for batch binning, so #YOLO.


----------



## DunePilot

I'd just pick up a W3690 if I was you. 185 on Amazon. If you want cheaper search on there for some X5675's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Uncore made no difference in voltage required for maximum stability.
> 
> Anywho, think I'm going to pick up a X5680 and X5690. Not much I can do for batch binning, so #YOLO.


Might just pick up a W3690 and save some money, no reason to get a X5690 over it... they're the same thing basically.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I'd just pick up a W3690 if I was you. 185 on Amazon. If you want cheaper search on there for some X5675's.
> Might just pick up a W3690 and save some money, no reason to get a X5690 over it... they're the same thing basically.


On Ebay X5690's are going for $230 around there. X5680 is around $150.

I only see one listing for a W3690. Margin of overclocking is about the same for the W3690?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> On Ebay X5690's are going for $230 around there. X5680 is around $150.
> 
> I only see one listing for a W3690. Margin of overclocking is about the same for the W3690?


X5690 and W3690 are basically the same chip minus the fact X series is dual QPI link so you can use them in dual cpu systems. You can get the W off Amazon for 185.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> X5690 and W3690 are basically the same chip minus the fact X series is dual QPI link so you can use them in dual cpu systems. You can get the W off Amazon for 185.


so what would happen if you put two w's in place of an two x? Wouldnt boot or what? or do they have a different pin out...just curious


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfknjadagr8*
> 
> so what would happen if you put two w's in place of an two x? Wouldnt boot or what? or do they have a different pin out...just curious


Wouldn't boot I believe, the CPUs essentially can't "talk" to each other.


----------



## DunePilot

Mac Pro upgrade appears to be a huge success. 1600+ Cinebench scores. The soldered CPUs survived the delidding process. ;D


----------



## Kana-Maru

Good thing it isn't dead. Nice scores.

A few years ago I really wish I would have picked up the SR-2 and dual Xeons\Hexa-core before the prices got ridiculous. It probably worked out best this way.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Good thing it isn't dead. Nice scores.
> 
> A few years ago I really wish I would have picked up the SR-2 and dual Xeons\Hexa-core before the prices got ridiculous. It probably worked out best this way.


Just traded my 3930K for a GTX 780 Ti Twin Frozr? Will a 980X bottleneck a 780Ti?


----------



## ghabhaducha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Just traded my 3930K for a GTX 780 Ti Twin Frozr? Will a 980X bottleneck a 780Ti?


Nope:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> It's 2015 now and PCIe 2.0 still comes within less than a percent [yes.... <1%] of PCIe 3.0 in a lot of test. I matched a PCIe 3.0 Hexa Core setup in Shadows of Mordor.. Even SLI still is within mere frames of PCIe 3.0. The biggest stretch I've seen was 1-5fps with high end 2-way SLI setup and 0.5-3fps with a single high end card. Frame time were extremely identical. PCIe 2.0 was indeed to future way back when it released. I'm not sure when PCIe 2.0 will run out of juice and start bottlenecking, but with up to 32-lanes for SLI support, I don't see it becoming the reason "gamers" would upgrade from X58.


----------



## Bkarm7209

There are some hex 1366 fs here
https://www.reddit.com/r/hardwareswap/comments/3ndazr/usaca_h_xeons_quadros_webcam_mouse_headphones_ecc/
In case any one needs em


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Good thing it isn't dead. Nice scores.
> 
> A few years ago I really wish I would have picked up the SR-2 and dual Xeons\Hexa-core before the prices got ridiculous. It probably worked out best this way.


No doubt... I would freaking love to have an SR-2. Can't find them though, if someone is selling one for cheap they are on the other side of the country and they get snatched up in a day or two.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> CLU came in today,
> 
> 
> And I put it in my main rig. (windows still thinks it's a X5650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 3.2GHz @ 1.2V
> 
> Idle temps:
> 
> 
> Prime 95 Load temps:


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*


Of course I do, who do you think I am?








Currently at 4.416GHz @ 1.35V, 1.195V VTT, 1840MHz 9-9-9-24-128 1T 1.5V, 3128MHz Uncore.

4.5GHz needs around 1.4V to be stable. :/

Temps are even better than my X5650 too.










On a side note, I'm going to do a clean reinstall of windows as the current install is getting pretty screwed up.


----------



## greywarden

Woohoo! Finally got the sig rig stable and running properly!

Validation Link: http://valid.x86.fr/tqx56b


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Woohoo! Finally got the sig rig stable and running properly!
> 
> Validation Link: http://valid.x86.fr/tqx56b


If you lower your Uncore you might be able to lower Vcc a little. What is your DRAM Volts at?


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> If you lower your Uncore you might be able to lower Vcc a little. What is your DRAM Volts at?


DRAM is at 1.55v I gave it a little extra bc I was having some issues with the cpu stability, but I can probably lower it back down to 1.5v now.

Which setting in the Asus BIOS is uncore, is that the UCLK? I'll try that out. Thanks!


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I'd just pick up a W3690 if I was you. 185 on Amazon. If you want cheaper search on there for some X5675's.
> Might just pick up a W3690 and save some money, no reason to get a X5690 over it... they're the same thing basically.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> On Ebay X5690's are going for $230 around there. X5680 is around $150.
> 
> I only see one listing for a W3690. Margin of overclocking is about the same for the W3690?


W might be easier to overclock. Its unlocked (only on some boards, I hear). I got one in a R3E, it works unlocked with a max mult. of 66, and I'm doing 4.3Ghz (27*160) at 1.36v. Max voltage for Gulftown is 1.37v so I am happy. Don't remember the temps. Its sitting in the corner, at the moment. Its got a NH-D14 sitting on it, so probably fairly good. I try to keep within Intels specs - 68C max temp, 1.37v max.
Hmm..interesting, I just checked the X5690 specs. 78.5C max temp, 1.35v max. Might mean a higher overclock on the X then.

I am currently working on my reworked X5675 set up. I orginally had it in my Stryker case, got fustrated with it. Pulled it out, put it on the shelf. I reused the Stryker for something else, so I am now using an ancient Pentium 2 or 3 case, I bought it in 1999 or 2000. Its an Addtronics ET6890A. Weighs like 40 lbs empty! I bought another X5675 and its working surprisingly well! My old X5675 would get too hot (>80C) over 4Ghz. I was using a H70, but I am kind of wondering if the cold plate has deadspots? I dunno, maybe it was working as it should. I'm using my ol' trusty Hyper 212+ I brought out of retirement. Anyhow, I am getting 4.2Ghz (21*200) with 1.31v. Sounds good since @OCmember mentioned that is about the norm. I'll see if I can shave off .01v and still be stable. So far I am "BOINC stable". I usually don't use IBT to test. Might later though. I was actually going to use an Coolermaster XB but my budget is very tight these months. I had modded the door a while ago to put a 120mm fan in the side. At some point, I am going to paint and put before and after pics in the Beige Modder's forum.

I got the X5675 for $110 of eBay. The seller asked me if it was compatible. I gave him more information than he probably wanted.


----------



## cookiesowns

I went in on the W3690 from Amazon, and a X5680 from Amazon as well. Figure why the hell not. Almost did a double take and realized if I spent another $200 I could have a skylake system. But where's the fun in that..

I still need to pick up my old Rampage II Extreme from a friend of mine haha...

Will chime in once I receive the chips.


----------



## DunePilot

Looking forward to seeing what you can get out of them.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what you can get out of them.


As am I.

Do you happen to know how effective is the stock air cooler that comes with the 980X/990X? I don't have an AIO handy right now, and I'm too lazy to re-do my loop. Since tearing down the block requires me to drain the loop. If I were to drain it, which I'll need to, I'll probably just have this setup as a open bench.

Maybe I should get the EK X360?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> As am I.
> 
> Do you happen to know how effective is the stock air cooler that comes with the 980X/990X? I don't have an AIO handy right now, and I'm too lazy to re-do my loop. Since tearing down the block requires me to drain the loop. If I were to drain it, which I'll need to, I'll probably just have this setup as a open bench.
> 
> Maybe I should get the EK X360?


Couldn't tell you. Last time I used a stock air cooler was on an AMD Athlon 64. If you want something nice that isn't too expensive the Corsair stuff for around $120 is really really good. I don't even have to take mine off quiet mode. Only time I run performance is when doing lots of benchmarking of firestrike and such. Give the stock one a try before you run out and buy something, who knows it might work fine.


----------



## DR4G00N

Got my x5670 to 4.511GHz @ 1.3875V, 1.175V vtt, 1500MHz mem, 3196MHz Uncore.
It runs pretty cool so I think I'll use this for my 24/7 oc.

Gets 15440 physics score in firestrike, cant complain about that.


----------



## jura11

Sadly I sold mine "Dreamcatcher" PC to my friend as he wanted my PC very badly,on bright side he is happy and I'm happy as this help me to fund my other project which I'm trying to do.To the date I've been very happy with mine and must admit going with newer architecture not sure if its worth,although AVX is what I would want badly on X58 and thinking getting X99 motherboard with i7-5820k,but I'm in two minds about that

Currently my brother bought me,X58 Sabertooth over in Japan for steal price(in conversion he paid just around £60) and I've got spare Gigabyte X58A-UD3R with which I'm not sure if will support X5670 or X5680 CPU,in RAM department I'm thinking getting again 32GB(now same maker),GPU side Sapphire R9 290 TRI-X which has been perfect for me in OpenCL projects and for CUDA if I will be lucky too then GTX780 6GB will be best,but this depends on more factors like budget

I just need to decide stick with X58 and Xeon or go with i7-5820k or go with Z9PE-D8 WS/Z10PE-D8 WS and get there two Xeons which are reasonable priced(I mean used,not new),but problem of those I can't OC them if yes then only slightly,finding EVGA SR2 is just crazy,if yes then cost lot more than any other motherboard(saw one which has been sold for £600 and that's too much for me just for MB)

I just sometimes can't believe,when I see prices over here in UK for X58 motherboards like Asus P6T SE or WS range,they cost used as they cost new few years back

Thanks,Jura


----------



## greywarden

Here's the results from running Firestrike, GPUs aren't overclocked yet D:



Looks like it compares with all the newer 4-core, and non-X model 6-core CPUs









Consistently 20+ percent over 3DMark's 4K gaming PC scores, totally happy with this setup, just need a 3- or 4-way SLI mobo to get the PCIe lanes I need for my Addonics quad mSATA card.


----------



## cookiesowns

Haven't touched westmere in awhile. 2x uncore rule still applies right? or 1.5x ( when running high dram frequency )

Any other tips on voltages? CPU/VTT/PLL is mostly it, then ICH stuff when going for bclk clocks right? Keep QPI at default unless raising bclk.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Haven't touched westmere in awhile. 2x uncore rule still applies right? or 1.5x ( when running high dram frequency )
> 
> Any other tips on voltages? CPU/VTT/PLL is mostly it, then ICH stuff when going for bclk clocks right? Keep QPI at default unless raising bclk.


I was advised to keep uncore to 1.8x, as 2x could potentially damage the chip apparently.

Also keep vtt to less than 1.35v because any higher could kill the memory controller.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Haven't touched westmere in awhile. 2x uncore rule still applies right? or 1.5x ( when running high dram frequency )
> 
> Any other tips on voltages? CPU/VTT/PLL is mostly it, then ICH stuff when going for bclk clocks right? Keep QPI at default unless raising bclk.


1.8x is default for the 32nm. I've seen mine get as low as 1.6x at default settings, but that could've easily been an error. So 1.8x or 2x is ok, but 1.8 is what you should shoot for.

As for the CPU\VTT\PLL, I recently made a post about some of those voltages.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/5170#post_24449567


----------



## cookiesowns

Had a scare. I thought the W3690 was a dud since temps were reaching 70C on a custom loop. I threw it 1.35V and it booted at 4.5.

I ended up remounting the block and LOL GC extreme does not spread with pea size. Re mount and now benching at 4.8 @ 1.45V max temps 60C ( cpuz bench and X265 )

Going to start lowering voltages and see where I get. Just need to wait for Windows to update and restart. I haven't booted this system in close to a year lol.

Results and screenies to come









Think the X5680 is just going to get sold.

PS: I read your voltages post and looks good. I've had my 980X @ 1.42-1.45V for the longest time with no degradation. Then again I have better cooling than most users who are still on this chip.

I really don't care for life span at this point just some fun and to satisfy my itch for some playing without paying too much

Update: Tried to go for a 5054 ( 133 x 38 ). Mhz validation. It crashed, however it did do CPU-Z bench @ 5.0Ghz











Tried to go for another validation with slightly more volts, and instant crash... guess it's slowly degrading already.

1.375V @ 4.5Ghz seems solid.


----------



## DunePilot

Good stuff, glad to see you are liking my recommendation. I wish I would have gotten myself one instead of the X5675, it still pretty much meets all my needs anyways but who wouldn't want a better chip.... I paid 155 for my X5675







no idea at the time I could have gotten the 90 for 185...


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Good stuff, glad to see you are liking my recommendation. I wish I would have gotten myself one instead of the X5675, it still pretty much meets all my needs anyways but who wouldn't want a better chip.... I paid 155 for my X5675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no idea at the time I could have gotten the 90 for 185...


Haha.

I'm curious how the X5680 scales. Will probably try it once I feel satisfied with the W3690, or when I kill it lol.

These two chips are both "C" batches... Who knows what the W3690 scales like with an even better lottery roll..


----------



## cookiesowns

Wow. Uncore gave me a nice boost in multi-thread performance.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Whew.....1.50vCore.....ouch. I see you went out of your way to not show those CPU temps. Killing em softly.


----------



## OCmember

WinTimer isn't needed anymore in Windows 10

Nice ram Subsystem timings. My tRFC is 232 for 1017MHz cl9.9.9.24

EDIT: What kit do you have?

This is the kit I have. 2x8 sticks


----------



## DR4G00N

I finally broke the 5GHz barrier!







It just took 1.6V Vcore to do so.









Xeon X5650 (1C/2T)
5001.52MHz
23x217.46
1.6V Vcore
1.35V VTT



http://valid.x86.fr/n3lqqi


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I finally broke the 5GHz barrier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just took 1.6V Vcore to do so.


Nice work dude!!


----------



## santi2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I finally broke the 5GHz barrier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just took 1.6V Vcore to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xeon X5650 (1C/2T)
> 5001.52MHz
> 23x217.46
> 1.6V Vcore
> 1.35V VTT
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/n3lqqi


Damn thats a lot of vcore just for 5ghz, still, nice overclock man


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Whew.....1.50vCore.....ouch. I see you went out of your way to not show those CPU temps. Killing em softly.


Whoops didn't even notice. Max temps were around 50-60C with 30C water temps. Prime95 is about 8-10C more if I can run it at the settings lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> 
> 
> WinTimer isn't needed anymore in Windows 10
> 
> Nice ram Subsystem timings. My tRFC is 232 for 1017MHz cl9.9.9.24
> 
> EDIT: What kit do you have?


Not running win10. This OS is sooo old and blistered. Literally had not been booted in close to a year until now. Haha.

That kit is a dominator GT 3x2GB. 2000 C8-9-8-24-2at 1.65V kit. I didn't do much memory tuning just yet. Only set primary and 1-2 of seconds / thirds.

EDIT: Grr.... CPUZ hasn't sent me my validation link yet in an email like they usually do. I already swapped the PSU back to my main system.

More results to come next week I guess.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Not running win10. This OS is sooo old and blistered. Literally had not been booted in close to a year until now. Haha.
> 
> That kit is a dominator GT 3x2GB. 2000 C8-9-8-24-2at 1.65V kit. I didn't do much memory tuning just yet. Only set primary and 1-2 of seconds / thirds.


I still have a kit something like that. CL8 2000MHz 1.65v. Don't think it ever did that but the secondary timings were similar to yours. What's crazy is it's noticeable in Unreal Tournament 4


----------



## PipJones

Think I'm almost done tinkering.

I've upgraded my other machine to use a 980 and have moved the 660's into this one. Added a Corsair Commander Mini, moving all the cables in the lower part of the case.

The H80 is performing well with the mild overclock and I don't need the 2nd fan on the radiator. Spot cooler is working great on the NB too.

*Edit, GPU benchmarks if interested ... 1x 660ti vs 2x 660ti vs 1x 980

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6197869/fs/6182166/fs/6160087


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Think I'm almost done tinkering.
> 
> I've upgraded my other machine to use a 980 and have moved the 660's into this one. Added a Corsair Commander Mini, moving all the cables in the lower part of the case.
> 
> The H80 is performing well with the mild overclock and I don't need the 2nd fan on the radiator. Spot cooler is working great on the NB too.
> 
> *Edit, GPU benchmarks if interested ... 1x 660ti vs 2x 660ti vs 1x 980
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6197869/fs/6182166/fs/6160087


Great looking rig, you gotta lose that zip tie though lol.

http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-106457-Hook-Fastening-Cable/dp/B004AFUJZC/ref=pd_sim_23_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=19SCN8RNBA0KNZF0PS4A&dpID=41YE6xioh2L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Great looking rig, you gotta lose that zip tie though lol.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-106457-Hook-Fastening-Cable/dp/B004AFUJZC/ref=pd_sim_23_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=19SCN8RNBA0KNZF0PS4A&dpID=41YE6xioh2L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_


You have no idea how many cable ties i've used ... i'll not stop 'till the bag is empty ... only another 782 remaining ....


----------



## DR4G00N

Has anyone actually tested how long these things last with the vcore way over recommended spec for 24/7 use? Or is it all just assumptions?

Either way, I intend to find out. Running my X5670 @ 4.511GHz, 1.425V, 1.205V VTT (1.195V in bios). Temps are good; P95 73c max.
It'd be interesting to see how long it'll last like this.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Has anyone actually tested how long these things last with the vcore way over recommended spec for 24/7 use? Or is it all just assumptions?
> 
> Either way, I intend to find out. Running my X5670 @ 4.511GHz, 1.425V, 1.205V VTT (1.195V in bios). Temps are good; P95 73c max.
> It'd be interesting to see how long it'll last like this.


Good luck and who would want to test something like that lol. Also yes they will die at some point if you don't follow Intel guidelines. Some people aren't honest and others are. Meaning some people claim nothing is wrong with overvolting, until there is a problem. Unfortunately those people are never heard from again in most cases. It usually goes like this: 1.) Boasting about their overclocks and scores - 2.) Debating voltages with me or others - 3.) Weeks or months later they either kill their CPU or lose their overclocking capabilities for various reasons 4.) Same as number 3, but they disappear or get a new CPU to kill. 5.) They upgrade to a newer architecture after their X58 32nm death.

There have already been reports of people overclocking and running their 32nm CPUs while running into problems. Problems from losing the stable overclock which requires more voltage for stability. Other problems such as random BSODs, no booting, no video, data loss, defective components etc. You'll have to look through a ton of post though. Most recently there was this post:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/5280#post_24483620
*Note: Bionic didn't kill anything. These aren't 45nm which could take a beating before kicking the bucket.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/5270#post_24483453
*Note: More than likely spiking caused the death\issues.

There are other post, but you'll have to find them.

Also don't let "usage" be a determining factor either. Just because you run your CPU\Gaming Rig like a mad man and turn it off everyday doesn't mean anything. You'll still kill it over time as a person who runs their rig 24/7. Don't worry it will happen. There's a reason for Intel guidelines and I doubt any "enthusiast or overclocker" is smarter than the engineers Intel hired [I've met some of them at my job when Intel pushes new tech to us].

*Long story short, if you don't respect Intel guidelines then you're CPU will degrade period.* There's no way around. There's no way to play with the voltages or add pointless cooling techniques for heat issues. The voltage issues will all be the same underneath. Being in the IT business and working with Intel and other vendors, I tend to respect Intel guidelines [especially now more than ever after reaching high OCs]. It is fun to break records, but lets be honest everyone in this topic and across the web with an X58 is losing to actual record breakers on HWBOT and other places. Have you guys seen the hardcore setups required to get bragging rights? Not to mention X58 is losing [benchmarks] to just about everything newer tech throws out [Hexcore-X79+]. On top of that the bragging rights mean nothing and will be broken the next week. Overclocking was fun in the past, but it's much easier than ever nowadays with Intel's K series and plenty of motherboard vendors to choose from.

I made a few posts about how I lost my 4.6Ghz below 1.35v after shooting for 5.4Ghz using ridiculous voltages that I'll never do again. You'll have to search for that post. I basically was being dumb and pushing crazy voltages. My CPU had LOUD coil whine and buzzing. My PC would not POST. I tried manually resetting the BIOS [button on MB] and the PC still would not POST. I waited about 45 minutes after realizing that I'll probably need to purchase a new CPU. Well my rig finally did POST and I noticed that my 4.6 & 4.8Ghz were no longer stable which required much more voltage for stability. I still had coil whine or some buzzing noise for about a week before it stopped and I was running ONLY stock settings. It was crazy and I was absolutely ready to purchase a new CPU. This all came from overclocking with high voltages. It didn't take hours or a week. It took a few boots into Windows. From that day forward I followed Intel guidelines. Even with my 4.8Ghz overclock I follow Intel guidelines period.


----------



## DR4G00N

Well obviously it will degrade over time and possibly die outright, I'm not denying that. I'm just curious to find out just how long it'll live for @ 1.425V under in a normal usage scenario. Eg. some gaming, videos, possibly rendering and then turning it off at night.
So far I have been running it like this for 3 days and it hasn't done anything weird yet. But time will tell how it turns out.

Honestly I'm not concerned whether it dies or not, I was expecting to kill it while I was cooking it with my blow torch.








Besides I have 1x X5650 @ 4.2GHz and 2x L5520's @ 4GHz to use if it does kick the bucket.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Well that's great. I already posted more than what you wanted. 4Ghz @ 1.35v will last a few months if that's the answer you are looking for. Degrading can happen in more ways than one. It doesn't have to necessarily be the CPU crapping out. Go out of of Intel recommendations and who knows. I guess it will vary user to user based on usage since every rig is different. I've been there and done that. Good luck.


----------



## jura11

Hi guys

I've questions does Gigabyte X58A UD3R Rev 1.0 supports Xeon,I'm particularly looking at X56xx range,currently this motherboard running F6 BIOS

Thanks in advance for any help with this

Thanks,Jura


----------



## xxpenguinxx

So far the only chip I've managed to degrade was a Phenom II 1090T. The chip still works and the cores OC fine, but the CPU-NB, memory controller, won't go much above 3.2Ghz now at any voltage, used to do 3.4 - 3.5Ghz.


----------



## santi2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Has anyone actually tested how long these things last with the vcore way over recommended spec for 24/7 use? Or is it all just assumptions?
> 
> Either way, I intend to find out. Running my X5670 @ 4.511GHz, 1.425V, 1.205V VTT (1.195V in bios). Temps are good; P95 73c max.
> It'd be interesting to see how long it'll last like this.


from all the years im into hardware i never ever heard of a chip dying because of 1.425, if temps are good then i dont think it would degrade, the vcore is high, but not so high that it can kill the cpu, the i7 920 i bought with the msi x58 pro-e was running at 1.45 volts for 5 years and it still works fine, my i7 2600k was overclocked with 1.55 vcore and it didnt degrade at all, 1.35-1.42 would be the maximum i would force a 32nm cpu for 24/7 use, i know intel recommended vcore is 1.35 for these cpus, but people have been using i7 980x for years with 1.35-1.4 without any issue, i would say go for it, more than 1.52 for 24/7 is nuts, but 1.42, i would do it


----------



## cookiesowns

Yup. Same here, my 980X ran for years @ 1.45V with heavy load. Still works just fine, just being replaced by the W3690









Lots of P95, folding, and gaming + streaming. Then again my temps were always below 70C on the hottest core.


----------



## DunePilot

I am sure there is a buffer so they don't get tons of returns for faulty chips, good business practice. Also it is probably the baseline for the crappy fans they ship you in most boxes, that would be fine on mom and pops computer but not for an OC. If you have to bump it up .025 after a couple years to keep the same OC or lose a multi I don't really see the harm in it, more than gotten your moneys worth out of it and chances are it still is sufficient for your needs or its about to become the media center or hand me down pc by then anyways. With proper cooling I'd think it should live a decent life. I run mine at 1.3625v, nothing crazy.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Holy crap, you guys get some good OC's on those six core xeons with the voltage used.


----------



## DR4G00N

I started to have some crashing/freezing problems with windows explorer. At first I thought it was the oc so I brought it back to stock, but it still froze. So I unplugged the WD 500GB drive (Known bad sectors) and all is fine again. I didn't think it would do anything even with the bad sectors since it didn't have any os files on it, just video recordings. but apparently that doesn't matter.









TL;DR, Don't use bad HDD's in your system.









Dropped my oc down to 4GHz @ 1.275v for now, if it doesn't freeze in the next hour or two I'll bring it back up to 4.5GHz.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I started to have some crashing/freezing problems with windows explorer. At first I thought it was the oc so I brought it back to stock, but it still froze. So I unplugged the WD 500GB drive (Known bad sectors) and all is fine again. I didn't think it would do anything even with the bad sectors since it didn't have any os files on it, just video recordings. but apparently that doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TL;DR, Don't use bad HDD's in your system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped my oc down to 4GHz @ 1.275v for now, if it doesn't freeze in the next hour or two I'll bring it back up to 4.5GHz.


Just noticed we'll have the same mobo tomorrow! Anything I need to know? It doesn't require two 8-pin EPS plugs does it? I have two, just not two fancy sleeved ones. I have a pair of Gigabyte Gaming G1 980Ti that I plan on overclocking (I have 1250W to work with) do you think I need to use the SATA power plugs on the edge of the board? How does the Gigabyte overclocking software work with the buttons on the mobo?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Just noticed we'll have the same mobo tomorrow! Anything I need to know? It doesn't require two 8-pin EPS plugs does it? I have two, just not two fancy sleeved ones. I have a pair of Gigabyte Gaming G1 980Ti that I plan on overclocking (I have 1250W to work with) do you think I need to use the SATA power plugs on the edge of the board? How does the Gigabyte overclocking software work with the buttons on the mobo?


#1: Only one EPS plug is required but two is better for voltage stability.
#2: The auxiliary SATA power connectors are a definite must for OC'ing two high wattage gpu's, otherwise you might melt the 24pin connector.







Make sure to use a separate sata cable with nothing else plugged into it for each connector.
#3: The buttons directly adjust the BCLK and Multi in real-time, no software is used. I find they are only useful for achieving extremely high OC's of the CPU freq or BCLK. (Ex. The highest BCLK you can post with is 223MHz but using the buttons you can adjust it up to 227MHz when in windows).

Overall, I like this board quite a bit but it has a few downsides for the regular user. There are only 4 USB 2.0 & 2 USB 3.0 ports (including the front panel) and the onboard audio is pretty bad (lots of EMI).
On the plus side it has a great Sata 3 controller, up to 1000MB/s reads & writes (if capable of the storage config) & the 4K speeds rival the ICH10R. It doesn't have TRIM though.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> #1: Only one EPS plug is required but two is better for voltage stability.
> #2: The auxiliary SATA power connectors are a definite must for OC'ing two high wattage gpu's, otherwise you might melt the 24pin connector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to use a separate sata cable with nothing else plugged into it for each connector.
> #3: The buttons directly adjust the BCLK and Multi in real-time, no software is used. I find they are only useful for achieving extremely high OC's of the CPU freq or BCLK. (Ex. The highest BCLK you can post with is 223MHz but using the buttons you can adjust it up to 227MHz when in windows).
> 
> Overall, I like this board quite a bit but it has a few downsides for the regular user. There are only 4 USB 2.0 & 2 USB 3.0 ports (including the front panel) and the onboard audio is pretty bad (lots of EMI).
> On the plus side it has a great Sata 3 controller, up to 1000MB/s reads & writes (if capable of the storage config) & the 4K speeds rival the ICH10R. It doesn't have TRIM though.


1- ok cool I have two connectors, I'll have to order a second sleeved one from Icemodz
2- pretty sure there's like 5 on my PSU so no issue there
3- Gotcha

Board came in today, I'm excited! Waiting on the Coollab Ultra I ran out had to order some more.


----------



## DR4G00N

I found the reason for the freezes; A corrupted OS.
Did a clean install of 8.1 then decided to upgrade to 10 while I was at it. It hasn't locked up since.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> 1- ok cool I have two connectors, I'll have to order a second sleeved one from Icemodz
> 2- pretty sure there's like 5 on my PSU so no issue there
> 3- Gotcha
> 
> Board came in today, I'm excited! Waiting on the Coollab Ultra I ran out had to order some more.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> #2: The auxiliary SATA power connectors are a definite must for OC'ing two high wattage gpu's, otherwise you might melt the 24pin connector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to use a separate sata cable with nothing else plugged into it for each connector.


What did you score the board for? $$$
# 2 - Can you explain what you are talking about here? I've never ran triple and quad SLI or anything like that... sure don't want to melt a 24 pin either.... so... you just simply plug a SATA Aux into each of those two SATA power connectors which are near the SATA 2.0/3.0 ports on that OC motherboard you have directly from the PSU? My UD5 doesn't even have those SATA aux power ports and it can support 3 way SLI... so if it didn't need it why do two G1 Windforce need to use them? Don't these 980Ti cards use less power than the old Fermi cards anyways that these boards were originally made to perform with?


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> What did you score the board for? $$$
> # 2 - Can you explain what you are talking about here? I've never ran triple and quad SLI or anything like that... sure don't want to melt a 24 pin either.... so... you just simply plug a SATA Aux into each of those two SATA power connectors which are near the SATA 2.0/3.0 ports on that OC motherboard you have directly from the PSU? My UD5 doesn't even have those SATA aux power ports and it can support 3 way SLI... so if it didn't need it why do two G1 Windforce need to use them? Don't these 980Ti cards use less power than the old Fermi cards anyways that these boards were originally made to perform with?


The X58A-OC was designed with LN2 Overclockers in mind, so that's why they are there.

I run my X58A-OC with one 8 pin and no SATA and it runs just fine.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> The X58A-OC was designed with LN2 Overclockers in mind, so that's why they are there.
> 
> I run my X58A-OC with one 8 pin and no SATA and it runs just fine.


Makes sense, LN and for extreme OCers.... I mean that GA OC board is super overkill.

Fermi was harder to OC too I think, Usually no more than stutter in firestrike or a driver crash if you are pushing it too hard. I thought I killed my Fermi card once, got the pink squares then a lock up and no screen on next boot. Ended up taking the card out and putting it back in the pci-e slot and it worked perfect for years to come. Never really ran it OC'd anyways. My old 89% ASIC 460 Fermi bahahaha, retired to my Mac Pro now.


----------



## DR4G00N

Did a little P95 test in Win 10 with a slight oc to check the temps.
3.36GHz @ 1.18V


You can tell it's getting close to winter, ambient room temp is 16c (+/- 0.5c). Not the coldest it's been so far but it's getting down there.


----------



## Kana-Maru

^ Yes I love it when the ambient gets low in the Fall through Spring. I try to keep my ambient around 21c - 23c throughout the entire year. Now that my GPU is watercooled I don't have to worry about the GPU dumping tons of heat back the room.

The lowest I've tested was stock [3.2Ghz]. Ambient was 17c and my 100% Load [CPU and Memory - IBT] Average was 37c with a dirty radiator and bad airflow. I haven't tested it with my new setup yet [clean radiator and great airflow], but I never run stock settings anymore.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> What did you score the board for? $$$
> # 2 - Can you explain what you are talking about here? I've never ran triple and quad SLI or anything like that... sure don't want to melt a 24 pin either.... so... you just simply plug a SATA Aux into each of those two SATA power connectors which are near the SATA 2.0/3.0 ports on that OC motherboard you have directly from the PSU? My UD5 doesn't even have those SATA aux power ports and it can support 3 way SLI... so if it didn't need it why do two G1 Windforce need to use them? Don't these 980Ti cards use less power than the old Fermi cards anyways that these boards were originally made to perform with?


Well I "scored" it for about $20 more than retail


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Well I "scored" it for about $20 more than retail


Ouch!









Man, I only paid $75 USD for mine...

Is it brand new in box or something?


----------



## greywarden

Yeah it's got all the accessories still in plastic, looks like it's been used, but it must have lived a quiet clean life. I missed out on 3 of them on eBay, so I snatched it up.


----------



## ThEoNeTrUeAcE

Don't look now, someone is ebaying a SR-2 -> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-Classified-SR-2-Mobo-Only-NO-RESERVE-AUCTION-FREE-SHIPPING-


----------



## neo565

Someone should really make an overclocking BIOS for the old Supermicro dual socket boards. They are much more cheap and plentiful than SR2s.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThEoNeTrUeAcE*
> 
> Don't look now, someone is ebaying a SR-2 -> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-Classified-SR-2-Mobo-Only-NO-RESERVE-AUCTION-FREE-SHIPPING-


Already at $500. I'm passing on all SR-2's now. Looks like getting one for a realistic price is over. All of the extra money that would be put into the old X58 platform+SR-2 costs would be better spent on a new X99 build.


----------



## DunePilot

Every time I mention something in this thread it gets bought and ends up on ebay for 5 times... higher... so all I am saying is X79 Xeons. Do your own research.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Every time I mention something in this thread it gets bought and ends up on ebay for 5 times... higher... so all I am saying is X79 Xeons. Do your own research.


i'll just keep checking your sig,


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> i'll just keep checking your sig,


Hah, I wish.... what I have my eye on is 1800 in total, its actually a 2011 socket. I'm broke at the moment just finished the recording studio that I mentioned back in a 1-2 page convo we all had on audio about a month back. That set me back about $6k. Finally got it all in and hooked up. Have to get the levels set on the drum mics on my next days off, went with a snare and kick mic and two overheads, that leaves 4 inputs for everything else (8 channel audio interface).


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Every time I mention something in this thread it gets bought and ends up on ebay for 5 times... higher... so all I am saying is X79 Xeons. Do your own research.


Dude PM me now.

I know the feeling. After my X58 revival [my X58 review topic] the X58 prices just started to shoot up. You could get a SR-2 easily for $300-$450. Now idiots wants more than $1,500.00....lmao. Sabertooth X58 were easily $99 - $150. After my review the Sabertooths shot up to $250 - $800.00. Yes I saw a few going for $800.00 lol. I can only simply laugh at this stuff. I also found it funny how those cheap poor budget X58 builds on Craigslist shot up in price. Well worth their true value.


----------



## DunePilot

Whats the word on Windows 10? I have a copy on a spare hard drive but don't really use it. I have it set up for surround so if I want to game in surround I boot into it. I haven't used it enough to really have an opinion on it, it seems alright I guess. With nothing really using DX12 it might be a little early to make too much of an assumption... how many of you have made the switch?


----------



## Kana-Maru

I made the switch. I had to do a little work since MS has so many different ways to send data about you to their servers. Other than the spying\data mining etc, the platform isn't that bad at all actually. Much better than Windows 8\8.1 IMO. DX12 is right around the corner and some of the biggest games of this year is getting DX12 updates [meaning the DX11 games will have DX12 options]. All of my previous programs from Windows 7 work fine with Windows 10 so the upgrade was smooth. Even my music programs work fine just in case you were wondering.

The biggest issue for me on the platform is NOT being able to defer updates for longer than a specific amount of time. You have no choice, but to accept MS updates. So if a buggy OS killer releases tough luck. MS is forcing nearly everyone to upgrade. I think the higher more expensive Win 10 tiers can avoid this [enterprise\servers etc]. Other than those issues the platform is solid.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Whats the word on Windows 10? I have a copy on a spare hard drive but don't really use it. I have it set up for surround so if I want to game in surround I boot into it. I haven't used it enough to really have an opinion on it, it seems alright I guess. With nothing really using DX12 it might be a little early to make too much of an assumption... how many of you have made the switch?


Yeah, I've made the switch on both systems.

On my main build, I duplicated the W8.1 HD and did the upgrade with "keep nothing" - safe in the knowledge I could go back to W8.1 if I hated it. I now have dual boot - and haven't been back to W8.1.

Main machine is used for encoding and gaming.

On my 2nd setup (the X5675/X58 Sabretooth), I installed W7 and upgraded to W10. No issues, system works very well - not that i'm doing much with it yet!

My only concern is the re-install process. I believe that when you re-install W10 it will activate without issue. I've not tried it yet!

IMO, it's a free legitimate upgrade and it works on the X58 setup. If your coming from W8, it's easy to get to grips with. If your coming from W7 it will take a while longer - but it's worth it


----------



## DunePilot

I just have the evaluation insider preview copy, my W7 is enterprise from college 7-8 years back. No free upgrade for me unfortunately.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Yeah, I decided to wait until sometime next year before I move over to W10 from 7 as I'm very much a "If it ain't broke" kind of guy.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Not being able to disable updates is enough for me to never downgrade to 10. The constant extra data mining doesn't increase my likeliness to upgrade either.

It's not a free upgrade, you're technically trading your copy of 7, 8, 8.1 for an OS with less useful features.


----------



## spdaimon

Probably a stupid question. After you upgrade your copy of Win7 to Win10. Can you use that copy of Win7 again legally?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Not being able to disable updates is enough for me to never downgrade to 10. The constant extra data mining doesn't increase my likeliness to upgrade either.
> 
> It's not a free upgrade, you're technically trading your copy of 7, 8, 8.1 for an OS with less useful features.


^ Ummm Windows 7 has the same "colleciton" features that's on Windows 10 now. MS is collecting data across Win 7\8\10\Surface etc. The only way to stop it is to do something about it. You can't continue to use Windows without updates unless you're going to be offline.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Probably a stupid question. After you upgrade your copy of Win7 to Win10. Can you use that copy of Win7 again legally?


You paid for it. Why not? Once you upgrade to Windows 10 MS allows your to downgrade to Windows 7 for a short period of time just in case you don't like Windows 10 or run into issues.

If I feel the need to use my Windows 7 OS or Win 7 backups you can bet that I will use them.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Probably a stupid question. After you upgrade your copy of Win7 to Win10. Can you use that copy of Win7 again legally?


I think the Key gets associated with the Windows 10 install so reinstalling 7 on another machine and using the same key may not validate


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> ^ Ummm Windows 7 has the same "colleciton" features that's on Windows 10 now. MS is collecting data across Win 7\8\10\Surface etc. The only way to stop it is to do something about it. You can't continue to use Windows without updates unless you're going to be offline.


Windows 7 doesn't send as much data, and most of it comes from the latest updates, which I don't have installed. I'm not really concerned that it's sending data, I just don't like having extra processes running consuming resources.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Windows 7 doesn't send as much data, and most of it comes from the latest updates, which I don't have installed. I'm not really concerned that it's sending data, I just don't like having extra processes running consuming resources.


"Windows 7 doesn't send *as much data*".....neither does Windows 10. Same crap different OS. It's going to ultimately be the same thing on both platforms. Avoiding updates on Windows 7, while allowing the needed updates. This will still require time for research and MS is free to sneak whatever they want into the OS. It's their OS. On Windows 10 there are programs [some are open source] that allows you to possible disable\block and hopefully stop MS data capturing in a few seconds.

What I'm saying is on both platforms you'll have to look at every update closely and even then if you aren't "that" familiar with Windows other than basic usage then MS will collect info regardless. This will require work on both Windows 7 and 10. There's no way around it.

I multitask a lot so I'm used to have several things running at once and consuming resources. MS data mining isn't consuming as much as you think. Barely. noticeable.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

But then you have all that other bloatware associated with the windows store.

I've been trying it out in work and so far it's been nothing but a problem. It takes 2-3 times as long to boot, and the wireless settings are just stupid the way they have it setup. I can't even edit existing connections, which means I can't configure it.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> But then you have all that other bloatware associated with the windows store.


Are you just finding all of the reasons to complain about Windows 10? If so, even for the "bloatware" apps there are ways to remove those as well [nearly all of them]. As I said if you aren't used to going deep into Windows settings or the registry then it might be a bit more complicated. As an enthusiast this should be fun and not a challenge. Then again not all enthusiast are certified IT techs etc. To be honest the bloatware doesn't effect me at all and it doesn't cause issues with my everyday usage or gaming.

Quote:


> I've been trying it out in work and so far it's been nothing but a problem. It takes 2-3 times as long to boot, and the wireless settings are just stupid the way they have it setup. I can't even edit existing connections, which means I can't configure it.


My boot times are literally <2 or 3 seconds. Restart\Shut Down times have always been <5 seconds with Windows 7 & 10. I've had to setup wireless conncections on Windows 10 and I had 100% NO issues. What issues are you running into? The interface is literally the same as Windows XP\Vista\7\8.1. I have a list of all of my connections. As I said it looks exactly like Windows 7 and the actual folder is just like previous versions of Windows. So what issues are you having. I can probably help you.


----------



## voxson5

Hi all,

I'm unfortunately seeking clarification that I've killed by beloved x58 :/

Here is the story:
I have an x58 EVGA SLI LE m/b and a QSES Xeon hex which clocked up to 4.2 (turbo'ed to 4.6!) with NO issued with one stick of 4gb 1866 ram. Back to back IBT max x10 runs.

All voltages were equal to or below the recomendations (1.41 vcore, 1.35 QPI, 1.9 PLL, +300mv VTT, 1.25 IOH & ICH, 1.6 DRAM)

I put in a second stick to run dual channel and it started crashing left & right just trying to install Starcraft 2. I rebooted & double checked everything was ok in BIOS and then started an IBT run.

PC turned off. Does not start.









Things I have tried:
Disconnected everything and breadboard'ed the motherboard
Re-seat CPU (No bent pins on socket or burn marks on CPU pads)
Different PSU
Unplug all (inc CMOS battery) and left for 3 days
Reset CMOS via M/B buttons
Blown air around the M/B

There is no obvious burned/dead smell from anywhere on the M/B, and no obvious damage (balloning capacitors or burnt tracks/transisters).

When plugged in, the M/B power LED's will light up (Green and Yellow) and when power is turned on the fans will spin for 1/2 a second or so (regardless of what fan port they are plugged into). Nothing else happens.

From poking around with Mr Google this appears to be a short somewhere? (or a dead M/B...)

Any ideas? I would be eternally grateful if anyone can help!

x58 boards are rare as hens teeth here in NZ







and I really cannot go out & buy another CPU & MB


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm unfortunately seeking clarification that I've killed by beloved x58 :/
> 
> Here is the story:
> I have an x58 EVGA SLI LE m/b and a QSES Xeon hex which clocked up to 4.2 (turbo'ed to 4.6!) with NO issued with one stick of 4gb 1866 ram. Back to back IBT max x10 runs.
> 
> All voltages were equal to or below the recomendations (1.41 vcore, 1.35 QPI, 1.9 PLL, +300mv VTT, 1.25 IOH & ICH, 1.6 DRAM)
> 
> I put in a second stick to run dual channel and it started crashing left & right just trying to install Starcraft 2. I rebooted & double checked everything was ok in BIOS and then started an IBT run.
> 
> PC turned off. Does not start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things I have tried:
> Disconnected everything and breadboard'ed the motherboard
> Re-seat CPU (No bent pins on socket or burn marks on CPU pads)
> Different PSU
> Unplug all (inc CMOS battery) and left for 3 days
> Reset CMOS via M/B buttons
> Blown air around the M/B
> 
> There is no obvious burned/dead smell from anywhere on the M/B, and no obvious damage (balloning capacitors or burnt tracks/transisters).
> 
> When plugged in, the M/B power LED's will light up (Green and Yellow) and when power is turned on the fans will spin for 1/2 a second or so (regardless of what fan port they are plugged into). Nothing else happens.
> 
> From poking around with Mr Google this appears to be a short somewhere? (or a dead M/B...)
> 
> Any ideas? I would be eternally grateful if anyone can help!
> 
> x58 boards are rare as hens teeth here in NZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I really cannot go out & buy another CPU & MB


Second cpu to check? Try diff ram slots, maybe a either the chip or the ram bank/channel (forgetting technical term) isn't working right, try a different slot or various different ones and a different chip, see if any combination of that shines more light on the issue. I would give my normal recommendation of unplugging all USB headers but you said you already pulled the MB entirely out of the case so that already rules out any funny business. You CPU fan is plugged in? You tried a new power supply so that rules out lose power cables also... GL man.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Are you just finding all of the reasons to complain about Windows 10? If so, even for the "bloatware" apps there are ways to remove those as well [nearly all of them]. As I said if you aren't used to going deep into Windows settings or the registry then it might be a bit more complicated. As an enthusiast this should be fun and not a challenge. Then again not all enthusiast are certified IT techs etc. To be honest the bloatware doesn't effect me at all and it doesn't cause issues with my everyday usage or gaming.
> My boot times are literally <2 or 3 seconds. Restart\Shut Down times have always been <5 seconds with Windows 7 & 10. I've had to setup wireless conncections on Windows 10 and I had 100% NO issues. What issues are you running into? The interface is literally the same as Windows XP\Vista\7\8.1. I have a list of all of my connections. As I said it looks exactly like Windows 7 and the actual folder is just like previous versions of Windows. So what issues are you having. I can probably help you.


The interface is completely different. There's no advanced options, no options to edit the settings, only add and remove. Am I missing features or something because there's nothing even remotely close to the way it is in 7 and 8. The only way to edit the connection is to delete it and re add it.

We're using 802.1x. Somehow it's working now and I haven't touched it for like 2 weeks...


----------



## Kana-Maru

^Are you using any special software or are you attempted to setup the wireless connection directly in Windows 10? I literally have every option that I'm used to seeing. Well it's good to see that it's working now. I was going to ask you to post a picture of what you were talking about [missing options\settings].


----------



## xxpenguinxx

How come every time I try to troubleshoot things they magically start behaving? Now 10 only take 10 to 15 seconds to start., when before it was taking over 30 seconds just to get past the windows loading screen.









Anyway, I can't figure out how to edit the wireless connection setting once you add it. Like on 7 you can view and change the known network's properties, on 10 I only have the "Forget" option. I can goto advanced options, but it only lets me view the connect settings.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> How come every time I try to troubleshoot things they magically start behaving? Now 10 only take 10 to 15 seconds to start., when before it was taking over 30 seconds just to get past the windows loading screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I can't figure out how to edit the wireless connection setting once you add it. Like on 7 you can view and change the known network's properties, on 10 I only have the "Forget" option. I can goto advanced options, but it only lets me view the connect settings.


I think I see your issue. There are many ways to get there, but the easiest way for you would be to copy and paste this in your folder address bar:
"_Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Network Connections_"

^Copy and paste that or follow those directories.

That should look familiar to you. Just like Windows 8, sometimes things take a little more time to find, but that's a direct location. Everything should look familiar.

An easier route is the click the Start\Windows Bar and select "Settings". From there select "Network & Internet". Then "Wi-Fi". IF you scroll down you'll find things like Advanced Options etc.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I know how to get to where you manage your wireless connections, but there is no option to EDIT them. Advanced Options only shows you the current settings, but does not let you change them. All you can do is delete it and start over. I've gone through these menus like 20 times, and not even google is giving me an answer.

Like I said it works now so I'm just going to leave it, but it would of taken 1/10 the time to correct the connection problem if I could of just been able to edit the existing connection.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I know how to get to where you manage your wireless connections, but there is no option to EDIT them. Advanced Options only shows you the current settings, but does not let you change them. All you can do is delete it and start over. I've gone through these menus like 20 times, and not even google is giving me an answer.
> 
> Like I said it works now so I'm just going to leave it, but it would of taken 1/10 the time to correct the connection problem if I could of just been able to edit the existing connection.


I see. Well I was just trying to figure out what the problem was and hopefully you could find the settings you wanted. I can't remember the last time I needed to modify the actual settings, but even on Windows 10 I can modify my wireless settings. What "exact" setting are you looking for sir. When you say; _"Options only shows you the *current settings, but does not let you change them*"_.....what specific settings are you looking to change????????????

I can still change my wireless settings easily.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Things like connect automatically when not broadcasting, security type, authentication type, the normal settings. I can set them when adding the connection, it just got really annoying when the connection wasn't working and I couldn't simply edit the current one.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Things like connect automatically when not *broadcasting, security type, authentication type, the normal settings*. I can set them when adding the connection, it just got really annoying when the connection wasn't working and I couldn't simply edit the current one.


As I said you can still modify those settings even after setting up your connection. So if you are having issues yes you can change the Security Type if you need to or the Encryption Type etc. You have access to more 802.11 settings as well. I also have the option that you were looking for about connecting even if not broadcasting. I posted how to get to those options. You can do all of those things easily without starting over from the beginning.

Once again that's not a flaw with Windows 10. All of the options are still there. It's very much like Windows 7.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

WHERE!!!??? Like I said, I have the options when I add the network, but not on an existing network.

At least I'm not the only one:
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/insider/forum/insider_wintp-insider_web/windows-10-enterprise-where-is-the-manage-wireless/c533088d-953c-45c2-95ac-e86326eb5b05?auth=1

Sorry to turn this into a Win 10 thread...


----------



## Sburms015

Hi Just wanted to introduce myself here, Ive been a PC enthusiast for as long as I can remember and have been building my own gaming rigs for the better part of 15 years. I've been on this build for 5years now and was looking to build an x99 until I stumbled across Kana-Maru's Xeon X58 review and saw the amount of performance that could be attained with a little tweaking on our old but useful X58 platform!

In the next few weeks I'll be doing some upgrades to my rig with the first being a hex core Xeon to officially join you all in the X58 Xeon club, but before I pull the trigger I need help deciding between the x5680 and w3680 with my primary concern being overclock potential, so far I'm leaning toward the w3680 because of its unlocked multi makes it easier to overclock and its price is within the $90-$200 range that I am prepared to spend on a CPU... other than the unlocked multi is there any difference between the 2 in the ability to attain a stable overclock in the 4.6-4.7Ghz range?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sburms015*
> 
> Hi Just wanted to introduce myself here, Ive been a PC enthusiast for as long as I can remember and have been building my own gaming rigs for the better part of 15 years. I've been on this build for 5years now and was looking to build an x99 until I stumbled across Kana-Maru's Xeon X58 review and saw the amount of performance that could be attained with a little tweaking on our old but useful X58 platform!
> 
> In the next few weeks I'll be doing some upgrades to my rig with the first being a hex core Xeon to officially join you all in the X58 Xeon club, but before I pull the trigger I need help deciding between the x5680 and w3680 with my primary concern being overclock potential, so far I'm leaning toward the w3680 because of its unlocked multi makes it easier to overclock and its price is within the $90-$200 range that I am prepared to spend on a CPU... other than the unlocked multi is there any difference between the 2 in the ability to attain a stable overclock in the 4.6-4.7Ghz range?


They are exactly the same, the W is single QPI and can't be used in multi CPU systems. The W are usually cheaper. Go with whichever of the two you find for cheaper. You can find W3690s under 200 sometimes.


----------



## seanzylol

count me in this http://valid.x86.fr/5dzfbw







batch is a 3845b


----------



## ghabhaducha

Hey guys, thought I'd share this one. So back in Apr 2010, I built my close friend's dad a computer. He had been buying a new pre-built OEM computer once every year, and sometimes twice a year; he wasn't really savvy with the technology, and when things got slow, he would just buy another one. While the family was well off, my friend's mom would always complain about this, and I decided to do something about it. I ended up building him a system with the following specs for around $750:



It worked fine and dandy all this time, and I actually prevented him from buying a new computer for 5 whole years! However, beginning early this year, I decided to give it a facelift, especially after discovering Xeon X58 last year. So I decided to sell as many items as I could to pay for the upgrades. Here is the current build with upgrades (HDDs were added over the years as he needed):



The only things that weren't repurposed/free items or items that I broke even on after selling the old ones were the Monitor and Memory. The monitor was $270 shipped (earlier this year), and the 48GB of DDR3 was $195 shipped (with current prices and deals). Heck, I managed to break even in my upgrade from the EVGA X58 + i7-950 to the Gigabyte X58A-UD7 + X5650 thanks to ebay (selling) and OCN (buying)







I'm still shocked that I was able to pack 48GB of DDR3 into this system, something he will definitely be able to use given how much databasing he does for a non tech-savvy person. Either way, I'm sure this system will last him another 5 years or more, and he will have only built 1 system and 1 set of fiscally minor upgrades in a decade, and a lot of it was thanks to Kana-Maru and his threads (and of course all you guys for discussing at length). Some additional pictures:




Thanks again everyone! At this point I've turned many of my relatives and close friends' family members into X58 Xeon users, and they don't seem to be wanting any upgrades anytime soon. They also seem to be really happy that they went this route instead of pre-built OEM retail computers.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> WHERE!!!??? Like I said, I have the options when I add the network, but not on an existing network.
> 
> At least I'm not the only one:
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/insider/forum/insider_wintp-insider_web/windows-10-enterprise-where-is-the-manage-wireless/c533088d-953c-45c2-95ac-e86326eb5b05?auth=1
> 
> Sorry to turn this into a Win 10 thread...


I already gave you the path way in my previous posts. Go into the WLAN network connection settings\properties. The options are all there. They are in the same place as they were for Window XP\Vista\7 and so on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sburms015*
> 
> Hi Just wanted to introduce myself here, Ive been a PC enthusiast for as long as I can remember and have been building my own gaming rigs for the better part of 15 years. I've been on this build for 5years now and was looking to build an x99 until I stumbled across Kana-Maru's Xeon X58 review and saw the amount of performance that could be attained with a little tweaking on our old but useful X58 platform!
> 
> In the next few weeks I'll be doing some upgrades to my rig with the first being a hex core Xeon to officially join you all in the X58 Xeon club, but before I pull the trigger I need help deciding between the x5680 and w3680 with my primary concern being overclock potential, so far I'm leaning toward the w3680 because of its unlocked multi makes it easier to overclock and its price is within the $90-$200 range that I am prepared to spend on a CPU... other than the unlocked multi is there any difference between the 2 in the ability to attain a stable overclock in the 4.6-4.7Ghz range?


Hey and welcome. @DunePilot has already provided some good info. I'd like to add that yes having a higher multi is good, but that doesn't mean it will necessarily overclock better. There are other things you must factor in like BCLK\Heat\Voltages\stability etc. The "X" can take more heat than the "W", but ideally you don't want to be near 75c-80c. Going for 4.6-4.7Gzh will definitely put you up there depending on what you will be doing on your PC and how you decide to overclock it. Good luck. Keep us posted. You can almost always get quick help in my topics. These guys are great helpers.


----------



## DunePilot

Right on.









Now we all just need to save and build some sick new systems on Cannon Lake or Cannon Lake - E. I am hoping mine last me just fine until then... that'll probably be 2018, that will give me plenty of time to save up for an over the top one.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Skylake-E is what I was initially waiting on and I'm still waiting. I believe it's suppose to have all of the bells and whistles that we have on the X58 as far as overclocking goes [BCLK+CPU-\Multi\Ratio etc] If the performance isn't where I want it to be then I'm definitely waiting on AMD's Zen and Intel's Cannon Lake-E.

Unless something drastically changes and takes advantage of the newer technology there's still going to be nothing wrong with X58 when CannonLake releases IMO. 32nm+X58 is simply to much "bang" and performance for the buck.


----------



## DunePilot

Well personally I just got this quad monitor setup, 1080p in surround is plenty enough eye candy for me. By Cannon Lake-E we will probably be well into Pascal and probably HBM 3 by then. The leaps of the GPU market would be enough to make you drool. So I will probably try to hold off as long as possible and build a new system with one or two of the top end cards and then swap my center monitor out to a 34" 21:9 4k? 8k? Who knows what we will have by then. But I think it is smart to let that mature for another couple of years. Not to mention that we will see what all this multi core DX12 stuff has brought to the table by then.


----------



## Sburms015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I already gave you the path way in my previous posts. Go into the WLAN network connection settings\properties. The options are all there. They are in the same place as they were for Window XP\Vista\7 and so on.
> Hey and welcome. @DunePilot has already provided some good info. I'd like to add that yes having a higher multi is good, but that doesn't mean it will necessarily overclock better. There are other things you must factor in like BCLK\Heat\Voltages\stability etc. The "X" can take more heat than the "W", but ideally you don't want to be near 75c-80c. Going for 4.6-4.7Gzh will definitely put you up there depending on what you will be doing on your PC and how you decide to overclock it. Good luck. Keep us posted. You can almost always get quick help in my topics. These guys are great helpers.


Definitely will keep you guys posted on my progress as I upgrade my rig over the next few months, I gave you an DunePilot reps for the advice!.

I have found a great deal on an L5640 that I cant pass up and once I get some better cooling for the cpu I'll get some practice in overclocking on my I7 950 and L5640, run some benchmarks comparing the two before I move on to an x5680 or w3680, I want to attain the highest stable overclock as possible and add more ram, USB 3.0 and either a 390x or a Fury and keep gaming on this beast for another 2 or 3 years.


----------



## DunePilot

You shouldn't have any trouble with 4.5s for me it takes a little more voltage than I want to do 24/7 so I let mine ride at one less multi for a solid 4.3 24/7. With any of them you should be able to get something you are happy with and leaps and bounds better perf than the 950.


----------



## ed570-550

Long time lurker, first time poster.

Recently, I decided to take the plunge and replace my 950 with a Xeon. I bought an X5670 a few weeks ago, and it just arrived.

The system it's supposed to go to is as follows:
X58A-UD3R R2.0, BIOS FF
12 GB 1333 RAM
1250W Seasonic PSU
whatever Radeon 7900 series card I have lying around

But when I put the processor in, I have the following two problems:
- Difficulty booting: system goes through its anti-humidity power cycle, but does not power up fully the second time (some lights just turn on, and that's it)
- Can only find 2 RAM sticks; the system can detect all 6, but only the first two are enabled, and the system throws "Detecting DRAM size" messages after POST

When I put back the 950, the system power cycles properly and can enable all six sticks of RAM.

Is this a sign of a defective CPU, or is my board allergic to the processor?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

@ED570-550

You might need to update the bios. The i7-980 needs version FH according to Gigabyte:
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3449#dl
http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3449


----------



## ed570-550

Now that you mentioned it, I made a mistake in the original post. Board BIOS is FH (including backup BIOS)


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ed570-550*
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> Recently, I decided to take the plunge and replace my 950 with a Xeon. I bought an X5670 a few weeks ago, and it just arrived.
> 
> The system it's supposed to go to is as follows:
> X58A-UD3R R2.0, BIOS FF
> 12 GB 1333 RAM
> 1250W Seasonic PSU
> whatever Radeon 7900 series card I have lying around
> 
> But when I put the processor in, I have the following two problems:
> - Difficulty booting: system goes through its anti-humidity power cycle, but does not power up fully the second time (some lights just turn on, and that's it)
> - Can only find 2 RAM sticks; the system can detect all 6, but only the first two are enabled, and the system throws "Detecting DRAM size" messages after POST
> 
> When I put back the 950, the system power cycles properly and can enable all six sticks of RAM.
> 
> Is this a sign of a defective CPU, or is my board allergic to the processor?


When you replaced the CPU did you reset the BIOS?
You may have to pull the PSU plug from the wall, pull the 3.3v battery out, hit the start button to discharge the caps on board.
Then jump the BIOS reset pins for 20 seconds. That is a for sure BIOS reset and may clear up any new CPU or memory issues.


----------



## DunePilot

Yeah, try the above but it sounds like you may have a bad chip if doing that doesn't get it working. The RAM slots not working is the kind of thing that pops up with a bad CPU or bend pins. You shouldn't have any bent pins, your other chip is working you say and bent pins is more of an issue with the mac pro swaps and such. People put lidded cpus into sockets designed for unlidded cpus and end up crushing them down too tight and ruining their daughter boards. In the case they bent a bunch of pins but it still works usually they have lost a few banks of their ram and only a few slots work. I think your chip might be a dud. Id give it another go, and do the reset who knows maybe it'll work the next time around.

GL hope you figure it out.


----------



## greywarden

So I have a bit of an issue.

Installed the Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC lastnight, installed the second 980Ti that I got back from RMA, new Coollab Ultra TIM, too.

Turn it on, everything goes as normal, install the motherboard drivers (Lan, sound, chipset, etc.)

Do a restart.

C1 code and black screen, keeps rebooting like three times, then stays on, black screen and C1 code the whole time.

C1 = DRAM blah blah blah, so I took the RAM out, tried each stick, same code, same problem.

Cleared the CMOS, took the battery out, left it unplugged for a couple hours, turned it on just now, same problem.

Any ideas?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Maybe it's auto setting the wrong RAM ratio? Do you have any generic 1333 ram laying around?


----------



## greywarden

I don't, but I could get a stick on amazon prime in a couple days for a few bucks, probably.

Just read a post where someone had a similar issue on the UD7 and reseated the CPU

I'll try that next, I guess.

Weird thing is that it was working just fine until I installed the drivers.


----------



## DunePilot

C1 is what I always see when I boot mine. C1, then it'll eventually post a C3 and then count to 100, you get the boot screen when it gets to either 50 or 75, I can't remember.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> C1 is what I always see when I boot mine. C1, then it'll eventually post a C3 and then count to 100, you get the boot screen when it gets to either 50 or 75, I can't remember.


ok, so maybe it's just taking an insanely long time to boot for some reason?


----------



## greywarden

Pictures from the build if anyone is interested

http://imgur.com/a/n3wPS

shot with a Canon D50 and 18-55mm lens, nothing fancy. I don't even want to touch mom's $5k cameras lol


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> ok, so maybe it's just taking an insanely long time to boot for some reason?


That is a sexy build.

When mine has a failed overclock it will attempt to post, I will see C1 the entire time, C3 will never flash and then it will shut right back off after about 3-5 seconds of showing C1. Sometimes you can kick the power switch on the back off after it fails to boot, wait about 5 seconds until the l.e.d.'s near the ram flash back off and then switch it back on and push power and it will boot right up. Maybe that'll be useful to you. Sometimes if you don't shut it off it would do that indefinitely, sometimes it will do that about three times and then boot up after it has gone to the backup BIOS.


----------



## ed570-550

Thanks for the advice. I decided to try it again today, and this is what I figured out:

- The power cycle problem was more PSU-related (apparently, the anti-humidity power cycle when there's not much connected to the PSU doesn't seem to be enough to fully power on)
- I tried the CMOS clear trick (couldn't find a jumper), but it still wouldn't work. Any attempts to even change voltage or memory speed led to an overclocking failed message.

Beginning to think this Xeon is a dud...


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> That is a sexy build.
> 
> When mine has a failed overclock it will attempt to post, I will see C1 the entire time, C3 will never flash and then it will shut right back off after about 3-5 seconds of showing C1. Sometimes you can kick the power switch on the back off after it fails to boot, wait about 5 seconds until the l.e.d.'s near the ram flash back off and then switch it back on and push power and it will boot right up. Maybe that'll be useful to you. Sometimes if you don't shut it off it would do that indefinitely, sometimes it will do that about three times and then boot up after it has gone to the backup BIOS.


Geez, of all the things I tried, that did it. Took a few seconds, lol.

Thanks for the compliment! I've put a lot of time in effort (and money, ugh.) into it and I love it! Can't wait to get my X34 Predator monitor!


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Geez, of all the things I tried, that did it. Took a few seconds, lol.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment! I've put a lot of time in effort (and money, ugh.) into it and I love it! Can't wait to get my X34 Predator monitor!


Glad it worked for you. That monitor makes me jealous lol.


----------



## ed570-550

I thought I would have to blow another $100 on a CPU, but then I remembered I'm borrowing a dual-Gulftown virtualization server from my uncle, so I took out one of the processors from it. It just so happened to be another X5670. I put it into the beleaguered system, and the same problem with the RAM shows up.

Well, there goes the CPU is bad theory.

So I thought, why not try some of the RAM that's in the server with the original CPU? System doesn't POST with them (there's 96GB of RAM in the server), so I try the 3 sticks of RAM from my 2500K system...

...SUCCESS!

All three sticks recognized, all 12GB found, even after a three-finger salute reboot.

So it seems the 12GB of RAM I've had in the system from the beginning doesn't seem to want to cooperate with 6-core Xeons...

So with that, can Black Friday come faster? All I need is some new RAM, and I'll be enjoying some 12-threaded goodness.


----------



## voxson5

Before my EVGA board died I found it was the RAM that was mostly holding it back (had an old 1333 stick when I had to abandon to a 1866 stick as I could not get past 170 blk without it).

Have you tried just a single stick vs triple channel?

*edit - Speed testing for single VS dual channel:
http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/1349-ram-how-dual-channel-works-vs-single-channel/Page-3


----------



## ed570-550

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> Before my EVGA board died I found it was the RAM that was mostly holding it back (had an old 1333 stick when I had to abandon to a 1866 stick as I could not get past 170 blk without it).
> 
> Have you tried just a single stick vs triple channel?
> 
> *edit - Speed testing for single VS dual channel:
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/1349-ram-how-dual-channel-works-vs-single-channel/Page-3


Tried every RAM configuration I could think of. Once I swapped the RAM, everything worked out.


----------



## DRKreiger

I'll jump in on this one for sure. Had my beloved 920 for many years, and scored a X5670 for free out of a decommissioned server that was tossed out.

http://valid.x86.fr/4kyl3y

And a little Inter Burn test porn



I have been trying like crazy to break the 100 GFlop mark, but it's much harder than expected


----------



## DRKreiger

Any advice on breaking the 4.4 ghz mark??


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

I just posted my spare x58 gear for sale. go and check it out!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I'll jump in on this one for sure. Had my beloved 920 for many years, and scored a X5670 for free out of a decommissioned server that was tossed out.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4kyl3y
> 
> And a little Inter Burn test porn
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been trying like crazy to break the 100 GFlop mark, but it's much harder than expected
> 
> Any advice on breaking the 4.4 ghz mark??


It appears that you already have hit 4.4Ghz judging by your IBT screenshot. Did you mean 4.6Ghz? Or is it just Turbo kicking in?

You have great ambient temps







. Nice RAM clocks as well. Getting to 100Gflops is a headache. You can probably make it though. I stopped trying due to the voltages required to hit 4.8Ghz - 5.0Ghz. I almost killed my CPU [it stopped working for nearly an hour].


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I almost killed my CPU [it stopped working for nearly an hour].


That has got to have been a nervous wait!

I bit the bullet and ordered a Rampage III Gene. Dead EVGA board is going in the bin!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> That has got to have been a nervous wait!
> 
> I bit the bullet and ordered a Rampage III Gene. Dead EVGA board is going in the bin!


Good luck with the new board. Yes the long nervous wait almost caused me to order another CPU. I had awesome 4.6Ghz and 4.8Ghz STABLE clocks. I degraded my CPU and now my high OC requires more voltage. I wish I would had never OC so high.


----------



## voxson5

If you don't mind, what voltages were you running?


----------



## AndrejusD

Hello guys,
I'm thinkink of moving from my current workstation quad xeon x5460 setup to hexa core setup.
I was reading a lot about, but I'm confused, which one to buy, and would like to ask your opinion on it.
The main goal is to reach highest possible stable over clock.
What cpu would be the best choice and what mobo to hunt ?
Now I'm bidding on Asus P6T Deluxe v2 here http://tinyurl.com/nsgbwgb should do a good job with any x5650 cpu,
But maby x5660/70/75 is better for OC ? Multiplier is higher but I saw some people had problems with overclocking x5675 cpu, or it is more like silicon lottery ?


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrejusD*
> 
> Hello guys,
> I'm thinkink of moving from my current workstation quad xeon x5460 setup to hexa core setup.
> I was reading a lot about, but I'm confused, which one to buy, and would like to ask your opinion on it.
> The main goal is to reach highest possible stable over clock.
> What cpu would be the best choice and what mobo to hunt ?
> Now I'm bidding on Asus P6T Deluxe v2 here http://tinyurl.com/nsgbwgb should do a good job with any x5650 cpu,
> But maby x5660/70/75 is better for OC ? Multiplier is higher but I saw some people had problems with overclocking x5675 cpu, or it is more like silicon lottery ?


More multiplier options adds flexibility, but from what I've gathered they all top out roughly in the same ballpark so very much YMMV. General advice here is to try and get your chip from one of those volume sellers, so avoiding somebody just trying to sell on a bad chip they've got.

There's plenty of xeon 6 core users with that particular motherboard, but compatible 2nd hand x58 are much in demand so bargains are hard to come by. Later boards like the Asus Sabertooth for instance tend to have a few extra niceties like usb3 and 6Gb/s sata ports if that's important to you but they're be no means essential.

For reference I'm running a x5675 with a modest OC of 4ghz, on a Asus Formula II Extreme and everything has been plain sailing so far.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> It appears that you already have hit 4.4Ghz judging by your IBT screenshot. Did you mean 4.6Ghz? Or is it just Turbo kicking in?
> 
> You have great ambient temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nice RAM clocks as well. Getting to 100Gflops is a headache. You can probably make it though. I stopped trying due to the voltages required to hit 4.8Ghz - 5.0Ghz. I almost killed my CPU [it stopped working for nearly an hour].


I was trying to get over the 4.4 mark stable.. But over 1.4v's is a little on the high side for me to run. Has anyone tried messing with the clock skew settings? would this help with higher clock stability? I know that with my old AMD rig, clock skew and drive strengths opened an additional 500mhz.


----------



## Space Marine

Is anyone using a 6core xeon on a GA-EX58-UD4?
I have read about lot of people using UD3s and UD5s, but im not sure the the UD4 actually works.
Even if it supports 980x and 990x, some posts online says it might not like 6 core xeons.
But 4 cores xeons somehow are working so, i dunno if that does make any sense


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> Is anyone using a 6core xeon on a GA-EX58-UD4?
> I have read about lot of people using UD3s and UD5s, but im not sure the the UD4 actually works.
> Even if it supports 980x and 990x, some posts online says it might not like 6 core xeons.
> But 4 cores xeons somehow are working so, i dunno if that does make any sense


Maybe someone has and hopefully they can comment but most of this stuff along with memory speeds over 1600 don't show as compatible. Mostly its just due to the fact that when initial testing and verification was done that stuff wasn't prevalent and no company is going to go back and re-verify old stuff they are phasing out when they want people buying the new boards. I would think it would work... hopefully it would. You might opt for sub $100 chip in the case that it doesn't so you aren't out a whole lot in the case that it doesn't.


----------



## Space Marine

Yeah you are right!
Honestly im wondering about it just cause i got a good offer on it and i still have my 920 and some ram lying around, it would be useful as a 2nd machine. My main rig is already an x5670 on a p6t, so i guess i might end up testing it myself one day (when i'll want to dismount my main rig for manteinance, hopefully not so soon hehe).
It would be an even better deal if it worked








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Maybe someone has and hopefully they can comment but most of this stuff along with memory speeds over 1600 don't show as compatible. Mostly its just due to the fact that when initial testing and verification was done that stuff wasn't prevalent and no company is going to go back and re-verify old stuff they are phasing out when they want people buying the new boards. I would think it would work... hopefully it would. You might opt for sub $100 chip in the case that it doesn't so you aren't out a whole lot in the case that it doesn't.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> If you don't mind, what voltages were you running?


Sorry for the delay. I was hitting 4.6Ghz below 1.35v [1.33v] and hitting 4.8v below 1.4v [1.375v] . Now 4.6Ghz requires 1.36v and 4.8Ghz requires 1.45v+ for stability. Both OCs put me outside of Intel's recommendations. I only run 4.6Ghz - 4.8Ghz for benchmarking purposes. Just about everything else can be ran fine between 3.8Ghz - 4.2Ghz. I made a dumb decision to go for high overclocks. Never doing that again. I need my rigs and money to go far.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Sorry for the delay. I was hitting 4.6Ghz below 1.35v [1.33v] and hitting 4.8v below 1.4v [1.375v] . Now 4.6Ghz requires 1.36v and 4.8Ghz requires 1.45v+ for stability. Both OCs put me outside of Intel's recommendations. I only run 4.6Ghz - 4.8Ghz for benchmarking purposes. Just about everything else can be ran fine between 3.8Ghz - 4.2Ghz. I made a dumb decision to go for high overclocks. Never doing that again. I need my rigs and money to go far.


The voltages seem to be debated all over the various forums :/

*edit - removed info as requested

I hope I can get back to 4.2 (or more) when my new board arrives...


----------



## DunePilot

A couple folks are curious about settings. I have two or three videos covering it but things have been tweaked some here and there as always. Here is a quick cell phone video of the current settings for anyone interest. There are folks on here with much better OCs than mine but this should point you in the right direction. I have some really in depth G1 Windforce 980Ti Overclocks as well showing a stable 1571 core clock with no fluctuation which is higher than most any other stock bios clock I have seen and higher than most clock on custom bios, I am still on air as well.


----------



## jura11

OK guys,I've bought X5670 again from ebay and put it to the X58-UD3R Rev 1.0 and it works without the updating the BIOS,BIOS I'm using is F6 I think

Currently I'm on 172x24 which is netting me 4.127GHz at 1.296v,RAM I've 24GB which are only 1333MHz,I think those RAM again killing the stability on higher BCLK and lower multi,tried 200X21 and PC won't boot up

With 172X24 temps are very nice I must admit around 33C,load 54C,cooling I'm using H100i with Noctua NF-F12 PWM at low or lower speed(700RPM),case is Coolermaster Storm Trooper

I will be getting 32GB 1600MHz RAM next month and then I will try to do few tests and looks like this one X5670 is better chip than my last one,its lot cooler too on my old with previous heatsink Thermalright Macho HR02

Speed increase in rendering over i7-920 clocked at 4.2GHz is really noticeable,normal render with same settings and with same resolution took on [email protected] 45mins and on [email protected] render took just 26mins

Thanks,Jura


----------



## OCmember

post edited

Thank you voxson5


----------



## voxson5

Just relaying information; the rational appears to be sound though from the other forum


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> Just relaying information; the rational appears to be sound though from the other forum


please remove that information on that post


----------



## johnspack

Making my oldy do some gaming. Added a strix 970. It does not bad!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> The voltages seem to be debated all over the various forums :/
> 
> *edit - removed info as requested
> 
> I hope I can get back to 4.2 (or more) when my new board arrives...


Those voltages were way off. Bad info. I posted this awhile back:

*Max Vcore [in BIOS!]* = *1.35v* [depends on the CPU - could be 1.36v\1.37v] Anything over 1.35v for most CPUs will increase heat and degrade quicker baby. Especially if it's 24/7 + constant voltage.

*CPU PLL* = 1.8v. Leave it alone. CPU PLL kills CPUs quicker than the Vcore. Yes you can push it all the way to 2.50v, but why would you even want to get close to 2.0v.

*PCIe Frequency* = Leave it alone @ 100Mhz. Some fools push it well above 105Mhz which will eventually lead to problems over time or worse....dead SSDs\HDDs and \or data loss. You can also destroy components on the MB as well. Good luck to those who change it. Best Bet = AUTO.

*QPI\Vtt voltage*: You want this well below 1.4v. Overclockers can push it well above 1.5v, but you are asking for death. Ideally you'll want to shoot below 1.3v. It can keep heat down as well. This voltage will increase due to several factors: CPU Frequency, DRAM Frequency and Uncore.

*IOH Voltage*: You'll want this below 1.18v. No higher than 1.3v. Ideally as I said you'll want it at or below 1.18v. Best bet = AUTO.
*IOH PCIE Voltage*: Below 1.60v. Damage can occur above 1.68v. Best bet = AUTO.

*ICH Voltage*: You'll want this below1.20v if possible. Going above 1.30v - 1.35v is pushing it. Best bet = AUTO.
*ICH PCIE Voltage*: You'll want this below1.60v if possible. Best bet = AUTO.

*DRAM Voltage*: 1.65v or below. Some users go slightly over for stability at higher overclocks. If you are not paying attention, your RAM can get extremely hot with poor ventilation or poor DRAM heat sinks. Should be with 0.5v of the Uncore for sure if you are going above 1.65v IIRC.

Of course overclockers are free to do what they want to do and destroy anything they want. It's your gaming rig\workstation and your money.

Hope this helps some


----------



## DRKreiger

All voltages in ^^ post are accurate. The 45nm chips were much more forgiving with voltage. From my testing i have noticed the cpu pll core can be quite low 1.5-1.6. Will cut a little heat. The 1.5x's ram speed for uncore ability of the westmere's allow very low vtt/qpi volts as well. unless you are ruining memory like me. 1600mhz should be fine at 1.2 or so. 2000mhz 1.325 and respecrfully in between for 1866mhz. If you can adjust pwm frequency i would do some comparative testing for temps and speed results. 700mhz yield ed 10 gflops more then both higher and lower settings for me. Higher baseclock over multi for temps and voltage required.

All systems are unique. But some values are pretty absolute. If you journey outside a recommended voltage. Its on you to pick up the pieces.


----------



## innatetech

Well, my X5680 showed up yesterday. I'm on a GB EX-58-UD3R (the one with four DIMM slots), swapping out an i7 920 that was rock solid at 3.75 gHz. After the swap, the board happily accepted 24GB of RAM. I'm on the FK revision of the BIOS.

However, when it comes to OC, I'm reaching 4.06 gHz (154 x 26) easily but having trouble getting past it. I can POST and get into windows at higher speeds (tried up to 4.26 gHz) but get quick failures or BSODs in Prime95.

Currently I have vCore at 1.3125 and QPI/Vtt at 1.295, LLC disabled, and temps under load doing a Prime95 blend run usually stay under 70 deg C. (Every so often I'll see 70 or 71 when Prime switches from one test to another.) I may be able to get the vCore down a bit more, didn't tweak it much once stabilized at 4.06 gHz as I was curious about higher clocks.

I'd be appreciative of any advice re: getting a bit more out of this chip. I know 4.0 gHz is nothing to sneeze at, and my motherboard is not the greatest performer, but it would be nice to get to 4.2 or 4.33 gHz. I'm wondering if it's this RAM and not the CPU that's hitting the wall. It's 3x8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 ( BLS8G3D1609DS1S00) at 9-9-9-24 and 1.5v. (Giving it a little more DRAM voltage didn't seem to help). It says it's good for 1600 mHz, but I wonder. The closer I creep to 1600 (including exactly 1600) the faster Prime95 fails or BSODs.

Also wondering if choosing the X5680 for the theoretical headroom was a mistake, versus a lower TDP, especially if I can't take it much past the same 4.0ghZ people are seeing from their 5660s.

That said, and despite uncertainties, this remains an awesome upgrade for the price. Also, I'm hopeless, because I'm sitting here in my BIOS trying to eke out some extra megahertz when I also installed a HyperX Predator and a 980ti Hybrid last night. Haven't even fired up furmark or cinebench yet.


----------



## DunePilot

I personally don't like Prime... I'd use Intel Burn Test 10 passes of extreme and Cinebench instead. Prime isn't good on your system... just my humble 2 cents.

Try turning turbo off and a diff set of BCLK X multi and see what you can come up with. Try some configs in the 170s and some configs in the 190s to start off with.


----------



## innatetech

Hmm. OK, I'll try IBT instead. Old habits die hard.









Still -- a BSOD is a BSOD, no?
Quote:


> Try turning turbo off and a diff set of BCLK X multi and see what you can come up with. Try some configs in the 170s and some configs in the 190s to start off with.


Roger that, I'll give it a shot. Thanks,


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Those voltages were way off. Bad info. I posted this awhile back:
> 
> *Max Vcore [in BIOS!]* = *1.35v* [depends on the CPU - could be 1.36v\1.37v] Anything over 1.35v for most CPUs will increase heat and degrade quicker baby. Especially if it's 24/7 + constant voltage.
> 
> *CPU PLL* = 1.8v. Leave it alone. CPU PLL kills CPUs quicker than the Vcore. Yes you can push it all the way to 2.50v, but why would you even want to get close to 2.0v.
> 
> *PCIe Frequency* = Leave it alone @ 100Mhz. Some fools push it well above 105Mhz which will eventually lead to problems over time or worse....dead SSDs\HDDs and \or data loss. You can also destroy components on the MB as well. Good luck to those who change it. Best Bet = AUTO.
> 
> *QPI\Vtt voltage*: You want this well below 1.4v. Overclockers can push it well above 1.5v, but you are asking for death. Ideally you'll want to shoot below 1.3v. It can keep heat down as well. This voltage will increase due to several factors: CPU Frequency, DRAM Frequency and Uncore.
> 
> *IOH Voltage*: You'll want this below 1.18v. No higher than 1.3v. Ideally as I said you'll want it at or below 1.18v. Best bet = AUTO.
> *IOH PCIE Voltage*: Below 1.60v. Damage can occur above 1.68v. Best bet = AUTO.
> 
> *ICH Voltage*: You'll want this below1.20v if possible. Going above 1.30v - 1.35v is pushing it. Best bet = AUTO.
> *ICH PCIE Voltage*: You'll want this below1.60v if possible. Best bet = AUTO.
> 
> *DRAM Voltage*: 1.65v or below. Some users go slightly over for stability at higher overclocks. If you are not paying attention, your RAM can get extremely hot with poor ventilation or poor DRAM heat sinks. Should be with 0.5v of the Uncore for sure if you are going above 1.65v IIRC.
> 
> Of course overclockers are free to do what they want to do and destroy anything they want. It's your gaming rig\workstation and your money.
> 
> Hope this helps some


do you think that VTT at 1,31850 is risky?
I had to increase it lately for keeping everything rock solid, im running 6 sticks of ram btw

My x5670 is at 4.2 at 1,35000 vcore, without llc neither turbo


----------



## xxpenguinxx

@innatetech

It might just be your uncore getting unstable. What do you have it set to? The minimum is x1.5 your RAM, so for 1600Mhz RAM its 2400 uncore, but for performance x2 is recommended. If you're over 2800Mhz you might need to increase the VTT voltage. I'm not sure what the exact values are, for my X5650 I needed +0.1v above default for 3000Mhz, while my X5690 can go a little over 3400Mhz on the same voltage.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innatetech*
> 
> Hmm. OK, I'll try IBT instead. Old habits die hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still -- a BSOD is a BSOD, no?
> Roger that, I'll give it a shot. Thanks,


196X22
176X24

Try those.... I am confusing myself, isn't that a max 26 multi, so you can do 24 I think with turbo off... maybe I am confusing myself here.

If it will let you try those two ranges and see if you can get something stable on decent voltage. Try the settings in my video a page or two back but with Vcore 1.35 and QPI a little lower than the 1.336 I have mine set too. You could try what I have and always fine tune VCORE and QPI/Vtt lower until it loses stability.


----------



## innatetech

Thanks, DunePilot and xxpenguinxx. I've been keeping uncore speed between 1.5 and 2.0 times the memory speed -- the auto setting is way too high.

I seem to be having some luck with 24x176, after bumping up the Vcore, Vtt, IOH/ICH and DRAM voltages a bit (staying under the recommended limits quoted above). Still running temps in the high 60s under load, with a few instantaneous transients to the low 70s. Not too bad -- had to run off to work so I'll return to this in a bit to see if I can get it to 4.33 and/or get the voltages and temps down a bit. (And will give actual numbers.)

Do I need to worry about seeing only three temperature readings in RealTemp? I saw a temperature for each core with the i7 920. Is the Xeon sensor package different? Did Windows not properly update the CPU .INFs? Going to look back through the thread as I seem to recall some discussion of average 'package' temperature. And give CoreTemp a try instead, maybe, judging from other's screenshots.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innatetech*
> 
> Thanks, DunePilot and xxpenguinxx. I've been keeping uncore speed between 1.5 and 2.0 times the memory speed -- the auto setting is way too high.
> 
> I seem to be having some luck with 24x176, after bumping up the Vcore, Vtt, IOH/ICH and DRAM voltages a bit (staying under the recommended limits quoted above). Still running temps in the high 60s under load, with a few instantaneous transients to the low 70s. Not too bad -- had to run off to work so I'll return to this in a bit to see if I can get it to 4.33 and/or get the voltages and temps down a bit. (And will give actual numbers.)
> 
> Do I need to worry about seeing only three temperature readings in RealTemp? I saw a temperature for each core with the i7 920. Is the Xeon sensor package different? Did Windows not properly update the CPU .INFs? Going to look back through the thread as I seem to recall some discussion of average 'package' temperature. And give CoreTemp a try instead, maybe, judging from other's screenshots.


You should see all of them, run Cinebench see if you see all 12 threads. Maybe you have it just running 3 in the BIOS or realtemp was just bugging out on you.


----------



## innatetech

Definitely saw twelve threads in Prime95 so I don't think the cores are disabled in BIOS. I'll try cinebench and some different utilities when I get home. Hard to concentrate on work today, heh.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innatetech*
> 
> Hmm. OK, I'll try IBT instead. Old habits die hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still -- a BSOD is a BSOD, no?
> Roger that, I'll give it a shot. Thanks,


Prime95 is still fine. It's better to use as many as you can. Prime is great for burn in test while you are sleep, away from home. busy or at work. Just be sure to choose the correct settings so you don't have to worry about the CPU heat as much. IBT is fine, but it is no "magic" stability program as I've passed IBT with OC that were NOT stable. Cinebench is a good tester as well, but it's still not a stability tester. It's great and will definitely let you know how stable your current OC really is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> do you think that VTT at 1,31850 is risky?
> I had to increase it lately for keeping everything rock solid, im running 6 sticks of ram btw
> 
> My x5670 is at 4.2 at 1,35000 vcore, without llc neither turbo


No. 1.31v-1.32v is perfectly fine. Anything under 1.35v is usually great for decently high CPU & RAM OCs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innatetech*
> 
> Do I need to worry about seeing only three temperature readings in RealTemp? I saw a temperature for each core with the i7 920. Is the Xeon sensor package different? Did Windows not properly update the CPU .INFs? Going to look back through the thread as I seem to recall some discussion of average 'package' temperature. And give CoreTemp a try instead, maybe, judging from other's screenshots.


Use RealTempGT to see all temps for 6 cores. Use i7TurboGT for more core info. You'll definitely want to keep an eye on all cores while overclocking.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innatetech*
> 
> Definitely saw twelve threads in Prime95 so I don't think the cores are disabled in BIOS. I'll try cinebench and some different utilities when I get home. Hard to concentrate on work today, heh.


RealTemp GT, that is what I use. Maybe GT is the only one that works for 6 core and up. It works great though. You should have it too, I think it installs alongside the other.


----------



## innatetech

Yep, RealTempGT did the trick.

Feeling a bit frustrated and may retreat to the simple 4 gHz via 154x26 for lower volts and temps. All of these below are running hot (mid to upper 70s under load) due to the higher Vcore and Vtt, for pretty marginal gains. Anything under 4.2 - 4.33 doesn't feel worth it.

Not working:

174x25 -- nope. Unstable at 1.35 Vcore and 1.335 Vtt (IBT CTD)
170x25 -- nope. Unstable at 1.343 Vcore & 1.315 Vtt (IBT Failure) or 1.355 Vcore and 1.335 Vtt (BSOD)
168x25 -- nope. Unstable at 1.35 Vcore and 1.335 Vtt (Hard freeze)
165x25 -- nope. Unstable at 1.35 Vcore and 1.335 Vtt (Hard freeze)
176x24 -- nope. Unstable at 1.35 Vcore and 1.335 Vtt (Hard freeze)
174x24 (mem x8) -- nope. Unstable at 1.35 Vcore and 1.335 Vtt (Hard freeze)
173x24 (mem @ 1384 mHz) -- nope. Unstable at 1.35 Vcore and 1.335 Vtt (IBT Failure)
185x23 (mem x8) -- nope. BSOD at lower voltages, unstable at 1.35 Vcore and 1.335 Vtt (Hard reboot)
196x22 (uc x13, mem x8) -- nope. Unstable at 1.35 Vcore and 1.355 Vtt (IBT CTD)

Working:
154x26 (4 gHz, mem @ 1540 mHz) -- nearer to stock voltages, need to test again
159x26 (4.134 gHz, mem @1590 mHz) 1.35 Vcore, 1.315 Vtt (Vcore cannot go lower w/o errors)
172x24 (4.128 gHz, mem @ 1376 mHz) 1.35 Vcore, 1.315 Vtt (Vcore may be able to go slightly lower)

This was all done w/IOH core at 1.18 and ICH core at 1.2 to 1.25 (although varying the ICH didn't seem to matter.) I played around with the DRAM voltage as well with no apparent effect.

I'm beginning to think I either got a middling quality X5680, or my particular combination of board chip and memory is non-optimal. Any additional suggestions much appreciated. I'll probably try a few more variations on the above at slightly lower BCLKs but I'm throwing darts.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innatetech*
> 
> Yep, RealTempGT did the trick.


Good. Glad I was able to help.
Quote:


> Anything under 4.2 - 4.33 doesn't feel worth it.


Why not?
Quote:


> This was all done w/IOH core at 1.18 and ICH core at 1.2 to 1.25 (although varying the ICH didn't seem to matter.) I played around with the DRAM voltage as well with no apparent effect.


I normally leave those voltages set to AUTO.
Quote:


> I'm beginning to think I either got a middling quality X5680, or my particular combination of board chip and memory is non-optimal. Any additional suggestions much appreciated. I'll probably try a few more variations on the above at slightly lower BCLKs but I'm throwing darts.


Every CPU is different. Some CPU requires a more\less voltage than others. If you have tried everything then you might have hit your safety wall. You can go over the recommended voltages [slowly degrade?] and use as much as you want, but the heat looks like it's going be an issue for you.


----------



## innatetech

Quote:


> Anything under 4.2 - 4.33 doesn't feel worth it.
> 
> Why not?


Mostly because ~135 mHz gain as versus a much less aggressive 4.0 gHz OC doesn't seem like enough benefit to justify running at the max safe Vcore and Vtt to me, along with the higher temps I'm seeing with those voltages. Even in abstract with gain in clock cycles multiplied by six cores, it's hard to imagine that margin being perceptible. On other modern Intel platforms, my sense has been that it's at around 200 mHz - 300 mHz of a delta that there's a perceptual difference between CPU speeds. Thus my desire to hit at least 4.2 and ideally 4.33.
Quote:


> Every CPU is different. Some CPU requires a more\less voltage than others. If you have tried everything then you might have hit your safety wall. You can go over the recommended voltages [slowly degrade?] and use as much as you want, but the heat looks like it's going be an issue for you.


Yep, I agree. Which is why more likely than not I'll go with the 4.0 gHz setup and lower volts.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *innatetech*
> 
> Mostly because ~135 mHz gain as versus a much less aggressive 4.0 gHz OC doesn't seem like enough benefit to justify running at the max safe Vcore and Vtt to me, along with the higher temps I'm seeing with those voltages. Even in abstract with gain in clock cycles multiplied by six cores, it's hard to imagine that margin being perceptible. On other modern Intel platforms, my sense has been that it's at around 200 mHz - 300 mHz of a delta that there's a perceptual difference between CPU speeds. Thus my desire to hit at least 4.2 and ideally 4.33.
> Yep, I agree. Which is why more likely than not I'll go with the 4.0 gHz setup and lower volts.


I see. In your case 4Ghz does make more sense. 4Ghz is a great OC though. Usually the temps are in the 50s @ 100% Load. 4.2+ is desired, but sometimes the CPUs\Rigs won't play nice. You can continue to overclock and only run the high OCs when you need to. It'll probably require more voltage than you'll want to use though.


----------



## DunePilot

Id play with a few more X22 and X23 multi combos. See what you can get with 1.35 Vcore. Also play more with 190s, I know that my chip can't even boot in 170s, I can do 160s, 190s, 200. 160s and 190s I have found to give me the most stable combinations for bang for the buck. I think mine has a "BCLK hole" in the 170s basically meaning for whatever reason it sure as heck does not like that frequency.


----------



## cookiesowns

For those without unlocked multis, you definitely will need more VTT/Cache than other chips.

On the R3E the PLL sweet spot is around 1.3-1.5V. Or the normal 1.8V.

I haven't had time to play more with the W3690, but from experience, the 980X is good till 1.42V if you can keep it cool. < 68C with package temps in check. That setup that I had was stable for 3+ years with LOADS of prime95, LinX and gaming / encoding stresses.

Personally I would run <1.4V 24/7 if you can keep it cool.

Remember, you can always throw more volts if you can keep current & heat down. Most importantly heat.

I think I might throw the W3690 under the ringer at 1.48V @ 4.6/4.7 and throw some Folding loads at it for days for OCN Science... But the chip that I have is nice and the electricity bill lol..

Maybe I'll throw in the X5680 and see how it does first before I potentially destroy a perfectly good W3690.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> For those without unlocked multis, you definitely will need more VTT/Cache than other chips.


That depends on your luck & mobo.
My X5650 @ 4.1GHz on my E762 needs 1.275V VTT but on my X58A-OC it only needs 1.22V. My X5670 @ 4.2GHz only needs 1.175V VTT on the gigabyte board even with 24GB's of ram @ 2000MHz.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> That depends on your luck & mobo.
> My X5650 @ 4.1GHz on my E762 needs 1.275V VTT but on my X58A-OC it only needs 1.22V. My X5670 @ 4.2GHz only needs 1.175V VTT on the gigabyte board even with 24GB's of ram @ 2000MHz.


that's crazy golden voltage for that speed. I need 1.325 @ 2000mhz, 6 dimms full 12 gig.


----------



## DunePilot

Here is a good read. Some good DX12 about using AMD and NVIDIA cards together in dual GPU set ups. It is gonna be awesome seeing how this all plays out over the next year or two with developers getting it all figured out and implemented.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9740/directx-12-geforce-plus-radeon-mgpu-preview/5


----------



## Kana-Maru

Now let's see if Nvidia updates their contracts [or hardware\software] that won't allow devs to combine Nvidia and AMD GPUs months or years from now.


----------



## surfinchina

I think my x5690 is dead.

Yesterday morning my computer started for a second, then restarted, again and again and again. No post, no beeps, no bad lights apart from the usual green and amber phase LEDs warning about the overclock.
I pulled bits and retried and finally found it would start but not post of course when I pulled the CPU power.
I put an old i920 in and it works fine.
****! haha.
I was running it at 4.4ghz with 3.5 vcore. Nice low temps under water and stable for a couple of months since I got it.

Anybody had this issue and am I correct??


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfinchina*
> 
> I think my x5690 is dead.
> 
> Yesterday morning my computer started for a second, then restarted, again and again and again. No post, no beeps, no bad lights apart from the usual green and amber phase LEDs warning about the overclock.
> I pulled bits and retried and finally found it would start but not post of course when I pulled the CPU power.
> I put an old i920 in and it works fine.
> ****! haha.
> I was running it at 4.4ghz with 3.5 vcore. Nice low temps under water and stable for a couple of months since I got it.
> 
> Anybody had this issue and am I correct??


Restart again and again... yeah, might not be dead might just be a failed overclock from degradation. Have you put it back in the system? Shows you are on a Gigabyte board so it probably behaves just like mine. Mine will do that sometimes.... you just have to rub the genie lamp the right way.

Hopefully its that and not a dead chip. I posted this a few days ago....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> That is a sexy build.
> 
> When mine has a failed overclock it will attempt to post, I will see C1 the entire time, C3 will never flash and then it will shut right back off after about 3-5 seconds of showing C1. Sometimes you can kick the power switch on the back off after it fails to boot, wait about 5 seconds until the l.e.d.'s near the ram flash back off and then switch it back on and push power and it will boot right up. Maybe that'll be useful to you. Sometimes if you don't shut it off it would do that indefinitely, sometimes it will do that about three times and then boot up after it has gone to the backup BIOS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Geez, of all the things I tried, that did it. Took a few seconds, lol.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment! I've put a lot of time in effort (and money, ugh.) into it and I love it! Can't wait to get my X34 Predator monitor!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfinchina*
> 
> I think my x5690 is dead.
> 
> Yesterday morning my computer started for a second, then restarted, again and again and again. No post, no beeps, no bad lights apart from the usual green and amber phase LEDs warning about the overclock.
> I pulled bits and retried and finally found it would start but not post of course when I pulled the CPU power.
> I put an old i920 in and it works fine.
> ****! haha.
> I was running it at 4.4ghz with *3.5 vcore*. Nice low temps under water and stable for a couple of months since I got it.
> 
> Anybody had this issue and am I correct??












Hope you meant 1.35. I would just do a CMOS reset and stick the X5690 back in and see if it posts. Check the CMOS battery too, maybe it's low and it forgot some settings.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> that's crazy golden voltage for that speed. I need 1.325 @ 2000mhz, 6 dimms full 12 gig.


The ram I'm using can go much higher on newer platforms (2500-2600MHz+ @ CL10). The highest I've gotten it to on the X58A-OC with the X5650 was 2100MHz CL9 1.6V @ 1.22-1.24V VTT. I haven't tried pushing it on the X5670 yet though.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfinchina*
> 
> I think my x5690 is dead.
> 
> Yesterday morning my computer started for a second, then restarted, again and again and again. No post, no beeps, no bad lights apart from the usual green and amber phase LEDs warning about the overclock.
> I pulled bits and retried and finally found it would start but not post of course when I pulled the CPU power.
> I put an old i920 in and it works fine.
> ****! haha.
> I was running it at 4.4ghz with 3.5 vcore. Nice low temps under water and stable for a couple of months since I got it.
> 
> Anybody had this issue and am I correct??


Geez 3.5vCore? Asking for sudden death eh?







When I overclocked my PC to 5.4Ghz - 5.5Ghz I had the same issue. It took nearly an hour before my CPU would POST, but it was degraded and took awhile to work normally afterwards [coil whine, degradation, requires more Vcore etc]. Make sure everything is set to stock settings and keep trying. If it doesn't POST then it's pretty much dead. Even if it starts working again it's 100% and you'll probably have to buy another CPU sooner than you'll want to anyways.


----------



## surfinchina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Geez 3.5vCore? Asking for sudden death eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I overclocked my PC to 5.4Ghz - 5.5Ghz I had the same issue. It took nearly an hour before my CPU would POST, but it was degraded and took awhile to work normally afterwards [coil whine, degradation, requires more Vcore etc]. Make sure everything is set to stock settings and keep trying. If it doesn't POST then it's pretty much dead. Even if it starts working again it's 100% and you'll probably have to buy another CPU sooner than you'll want to anyways.


Yes it was 3.5 v

Naaa 1.35









I've had a 5960x in the drawer for a month waiting for an EVGA micro 2 from ebay which turned up today!
It's weird I'm replacing an x5690 with a 5960x.... Just realised.

I suspect my 5690 is sentient and knows what's about to happen.

Anyway, thanks for the replies guys. I won't give up hope just yet then. Although it might have to go on the backburner for a few days.


----------



## Kana-Maru

^ Haha yeah I'm sure we all figured out 1.35v. It could've died from several reasons, but I'm seeing more and more people CPUs dying on the very edge on the recommendation. Follow Intel guidelines and disabled LLC if possible. That's not going to happen and I must be the only overclocker that at least attempts it higher than 4.2Ghz+ lol. Very nice CPU. I think you'll enjoy that 5960x more. I'm pretty sure the X58 is going on the back burner since you have a high end Haswell-E.


----------



## innatetech

After much tinkering, I've discovered that my motherboard (GB EX-58-UD3R) has ridiculous VDroop and with LLC off was giving the CPU 1.296v under load all the way up to VCore settings over 1.35v. With LLC off, I needed to set VCore to at least 3.6875v for the CPU to see 3.12v under load. Some googling revealed I'm not the only one to see that with this board. More like Grandmotherboard, if you ask me.

Turned LLC on and while there is still significant VDroop it's more workable and I'm able to get stable at around 4.2 gHz with a few different clock and multi combos. This board, with LLC on, and 3.5 VCore delivers 3.12v under full load. A setting of 3.335v and under fluctuates between 2.96v and 3.12v to the CPU under load.

For now the best stable setting I've found seems to be 4.2 gHz via 200x21 with 3x8GB of memory at 1600 mHz (x8) CL9 2T, uncore at 3200 mHz (x16).

Voltage settings: VCore = 1.337 (heh), Vtt-=1.295, DRAM = 1.58, IOH = 1.14, ICH=1.2
(this board does seem to need the IOH and ICH voltages set manually, auto set lower voltages and produced failures).

Volts seem OK if not ideal, but temps are a bit high under full load (upper 70s) unless I crank the fans way up, so I'm going to try to swapping out my cheapo Corsair HSF for a Noctua D15.

Once that's done I may revisit some of the other combinations I tried.

Subjective impressions are extremely positive so far.My huge pile of Skyrim mods loved all the extra grunt. Then I put in the new GPU and a Predator SSD and...wow.


----------



## Euskafreez

Hey guys,

I'd like to thank you all for the great job your doing around the X58 platform. I recently bought X5675 for €125 but my DFi LP T3e-H8 refused to work with it. I read this thread as quick as I could to find out the P6Ts were a safe bet. I still feel like an idiot because I replaced my P6T Deluxe v2 with the DFi in 2010 ...

I found a complete S1366 rig, monitor included for €200 this week on the local version of Craig's list/Gum Tree. I was pumped to put my hands on P6T Deluxe. It ain't a v2 but the guy I've bought it from was in his mid 50s and never overclocked or stressed the built much. Meaning the P6T Deluxe should last few more years, fingers crossed.

Haven't done much with the overclocking on the P6T yet. It runs at 3.6ghz for now with everything at stock and it's cooler than my 920 D0 at 2.66 ... Those 95W TDP Xeon look the business. I do need to polish my OS before going any further with the X5675. 4ghz being my goal so far.

I never owned a platform for so long. Like many of you here. I can't justify the switch, except for native sata3 ...


----------



## greywarden

Found this, thought it might help



http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/07/3-step-overclocking-guide-bloomfield-and-gulftown/


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Found this, thought it might help
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/07/3-step-overclocking-guide-bloomfield-and-gulftown/


greywarden,

That's perfect, so glad you posted that because I was working with my system as well as my wife's (i7 950, MSI X58 Big Bang) and it was annoying and a bit confusing flipping back and forth between the Asus and MSI bios.


----------



## Exar661

Hi all.

I´ve just upgraded to a x5650 and my pc got snappier. I´m going through the whole thread to catch up on xeons but it is massive.

For starters I set BCLK to 160, memory at 1603, manual timings and also about 1.8x uncore, all voltages on auto.

What I have clear right now is never go over 1.35v on QPI, and try to run uncore between 1.5x and 1.8-1.9v, however I´m lost with vcore. My old i7 950 was at 3.6 with 1.12 vcore (I was using Xmisery template).

My question is if it´s safe to use previous i7 950 values or the templates I´ve seen in several threads, I can see a lot of people with different voltages for the same speed, and I´m kinda lost.

Could you give me some advise on values to start on?, I´m not a big fan of extreme OC, my plan is to reach a fully stable 3.8, maybe 4.0 in the future...

I have a p6X58D-E mobo, and 3x4Gb Gskill ripjaws @1600MHz 9-9-9-24.

Thank you very much in advance.

P.S: I´ll try to upload validation...


----------



## xxpenguinxx

These Xeons normally need less voltage than the i7, so those templates might have too much voltage.

For 3.8GHz, you might not even need to touch the vcore. Intel's maximum recommended vcore is 1.35v. if you want the chip to last a long time, I would try not to go above that.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exar661*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> I´ve just upgraded to a x5650 and my pc got snappier. I´m going through the whole thread to catch up on xeons but it is massive.
> 
> For starters I set BCLK to 160, memory at 1603, manual timings and also about 1.8x uncore, all voltages on auto.
> 
> What I have clear right now is never go over 1.35v on QPI, and try to run uncore between 1.5x and 1.8-1.9v, however I´m lost with vcore. My old i7 950 was at 3.6 with 1.12 vcore (I was using Xmisery template).
> 
> My question is if it´s safe to use previous i7 950 values or the templates I´ve seen in several threads, I can see a lot of people with different voltages for the same speed, and I´m kinda lost.
> 
> Could you give me some advise on values to start on?, I´m not a big fan of extreme OC, my plan is to reach a fully stable 3.8, maybe 4.0 in the future...
> 
> I have a p6X58D-E mobo, and 3x4Gb Gskill ripjaws @1600MHz 9-9-9-24.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> P.S: I´ll try to upload validation...


I have a P6X58D-E with a X5675 and Gskil Sniper DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24. So simular set up to yours. I am currently using 160 BCLK as well, but I was using a 200 BCLK too. There is a whole thread here dedicated to the P6X58D -E and Premium variants as well. Most people are able to do 20 mult with a 200 BCLK. I got 21*200 with my X5675 but it seems smoother at 23*160 really. Perhaps needed more voltage. I keep the uncore at 2x. I've tried using 180 BCLK with no luck. Core voltage I keep at or below 1.35, temps I keep below 80C which are the Intel specs. Memory voltage can't go over 1.5v either according to spec. I'm using 1.5v although the Snipers are suppose to be able to run at 1.35. Seemed like I had lockups at that voltage. My memory doesnt like to go over 1600 either, its okay at 1604 but won't boot at 1650. I want to run my rigs 24/7, so I am looking for longevity rather than extreme performance.

As for voltages, depends on your model of Xeon, my X5675 can do 4Ghz around 1.29v, where my X5660 needs about 1.33-1.34. When I had a X5650, it needed 1.35v for 4Ghz. The older i7 were Bloomfield which was based on a 45nm lithography, and needed more voltage. These Xeons are 32nm, less voltage needed, runs cooler.

Link is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/662236/official-the-asus-p6x58d-premium-e-thread/0_20

EDIT: added link.


----------



## Exar661

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I have a P6X58D-E with a X5675 and Gskil Sniper DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24. So simular set up to yours. I am currently using 160 BCLK as well, but I was using a 200 BCLK too. There is a whole thread here dedicated to the P6X58D -E and Premium variants as well. Most people are able to do 20 mult with a 200 BCLK. I got 21*200 with my X5675 but it seems smoother at 23*160 really. Perhaps needed more voltage. I keep the uncore at 2x. I've tried using 180 BCLK with no luck. Core voltage I keep at or below 1.35, temps I keep below 80C which are the Intel specs. Memory voltage can't go over 1.5v either according to spec. I'm using 1.5v although the Snipers are suppose to be able to run at 1.35. Seemed like I had lockups at that voltage. My memory doesnt like to go over 1600 either, its okay at 1604 but won't boot at 1650. I want to run my rigs 24/7, so I am looking for longevity rather than extreme performance.
> 
> As for voltages, depends on your model of Xeon, my X5675 can do 4Ghz around 1.29v, where my X5660 needs about 1.33-1.34. When I had a X5650, it needed 1.35v for 4Ghz. The older i7 were Bloomfield which was based on a 45nm lithography, and needed more voltage. These Xeons are 32nm, less voltage needed, runs cooler.
> 
> Link is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/662236/official-the-asus-p6x58d-premium-e-thread/0_20
> 
> EDIT: added link.


Thanks spdaimon, I went all the way P6x58D-E thread, and also the same very different voltages. Also I read everywhere that Westmere are 32nm and Nehalem are 45nm hence Westmere need less voltage, however most Nehalems I´ve had or I read about always need less voltage for the same speeds. I don´t understand...

Also thanks xxpenguinxx, I will try 3.8 everything on auto.

For example the template for 3.8 just uses 1.156v for vcore, and pretty much everybody I read uses more than that...

http://www.overclock.net/t/662236/official-the-asus-p6x58d-premium-e-thread/160#post_8440597


----------



## oyabun

Proud owner of a [email protected]@1.34V. Mobo ASUS P6T Deluxe. No reason to push the voltages any higher.

http://valid.x86.fr/2p1nf9


----------



## voxson5

Motherboard is here! (Rampage III Gene),

Powers on, posts, starts to load windows ... resets :/

Anyone care to offer some troubleshooting advice?

Xeon L5649, 4GB RipJaws DDR3 (1333), 970 G1 Gaming, Aurum 550 80+ PSU, 750GB Seagate Momentus (nothing else is plugged in). Bios defaults. Not overclocked.

PC posts, everything is set to bios defaults. Bios is updated to latest per ASUS website, the issue is that it just will not load windows.

The windows loading splash screen pops up for less than second and then PC reboots. Same happens if I try windows repair, and also reboots if attempting safe mode or loading linux from CD.

Please - can anyone help?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> Motherboard is here! (Rampage III Gene),
> 
> Powers on, posts, starts to load windows ... resets :/
> 
> Anyone care to offer some troubleshooting advice?
> 
> Xeon L5649, 4GB RipJaws DDR3 (1333), 970 G1 Gaming, Aurum 550 80+ PSU, 750GB Seagate Momentus (nothing else is plugged in). Bios defaults. Not overclocked.
> 
> PC posts, everything is set to bios defaults. Bios is updated to latest per ASUS website, the issue is that it just will not load windows.
> 
> The windows loading splash screen pops up for less than second and then PC reboots. Same happens if I try windows repair, and also reboots if attempting safe mode or loading linux from CD.
> 
> Please - can anyone help?


Is this a fresh new windows installation?


----------



## voxson5

it was before the motherboard was replaced.

I cannot even reinstall windows as the PC just resets.

Going to pull ram, video card and pus from lounge PC to try


----------



## innatetech

If Linux isn't booting either then probably something's going on at the hardware level. Linux boot is pretty verbose with the appropriate flags set (if the bootloader is Grub2 remove 'quiet' and add 'nosplash debug --verbose')....what's happening right before it locks/reboots?


----------



## voxson5

Yea that is what I thought too.

I will need to check when I am back at home.. it is as the 2nd line flicks down to the third that it restarts. Even debug mode and linux memtest resets it.

I tried three sticks of ram (2x 4gb, 1x 2gb, always as single stick on board, and also with different slots. I updated Bios to the latests available on ASUS's website. Have also unplugged all but PSU, GFX, single ram, and waterblock pump (kraken x61).

I will try the bootloader command prompt, thank you.

Are there any other troubleshooting ideas I should try?


----------



## innatetech

If memtest is failing, then memory seems like a good place to start troubleshooting. Both the sticks themselves and the related BIOS settings. Maybe check to see what your timings are and try setting them manually to the manufacturer's profiles. You might try slowing them down a bit, or playing with the voltages.

In other news, I found a shrinkwrapped Shuttle SX58J3 for $150, so it looks like my i7 920, GTX770 and 4GB DIMMs have found themselves a new home.


----------



## xblue

anyone have any suggestions for a x5660 cooler? i currently have a hyper 212 but i'm not sure if I should replace it for when my cpu comes in, since ill have to take it off anyways. ill attempt to overclock it, but not sure if the 212 is any good.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

The 212 should be good up to 4.4Ghz as long as you don't need more than 1.4v vcore. You will need the fan running at full speed. I had a Hyper 212 Plus and it worked fine until I got the X5690, then I needed something a little better to run it at 4.6Ghz. The H80i I have didn't really do any better with the stock fans, I swapped them to something with more CFM and it's been working good.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xblue*
> 
> anyone have any suggestions for a x5660 cooler? i currently have a hyper 212 but i'm not sure if I should replace it for when my cpu comes in, since ill have to take it off anyways. ill attempt to overclock it, but not sure if the 212 is any good.


You'll be okay for 4Ghz. I'm using a Hyper 212+ in push-pull with my X5675 and I could go as high as 4.2Ghz but the temps got too high (>80C) to run it more than an hour, so I backed it off to 4Ghz. Its sits around 75-76C at load now. My case is ancient so it doesn't have great airflow. I modded it to add an 120mm intake, and it has a 90mm exhaust. On my X5660 setup I am using a Zalman 10x Performa in push-pull which is similar to that 212+ I'd say. I am able to keep the X5660 at 4.2Ghz around 65C at load but I got 1 120mm Jetflow and 1 120mm Corsair SP120 pushing air in, and a Jetflow and SP120 pushing air out. Top speed they are rated over 70cfs, at least for the JetFlos. I chose the SP120s for their static pressure because they sit behind obstructions. It was much worse with the old fans in there that did maybe 30-40cfs. I am using a fan controller too, so they are only set to 3/4 speed.

TLDR, air flow helps a lot too. Personally, I like the 212+, they are a decent cooler for very little money. I own 3, lol. Obviously, they can't hold a candle to a closed loop.

EDIT: I agree with what xxpenguinxx said. What I said above was from my personal experience.


----------



## xblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> You'll be okay for 4Ghz. I'm using a Hyper 212+ in push-pull with my X5675 and I could go as high as 4.2Ghz but the temps got too high (>80C) to run it more than an hour, so I backed it off to 4Ghz. Its sits around 75-76C at load now. My case is ancient so it doesn't have great airflow. I modded it to add an 120mm intake, and it has a 90mm exhaust. On my X5660 setup I am using a Zalman 10x Performa in push-pull which is similar to that 212+ I'd say. I am able to keep the X5660 at 4.2Ghz around 65C at load but I got 1 120mm Jetflow and 1 120mm Corsair SP120 pushing air in, and a Jetflow and SP120 pushing air out. Top speed they are rated over 70cfs, at least for the JetFlos. I chose the SP120s for their static pressure because they sit behind obstructions. It was much worse with the old fans in there that did maybe 30-40cfs. I am using a fan controller too, so they are only set to 3/4 speed.
> 
> TLDR, air flow helps a lot too. Personally, I like the 212+, they are a decent cooler for very little money. I own 3, lol. Obviously, they can't hold a candle to a closed loop.
> 
> EDIT: I agree with what xxpenguinxx said. What I said above was from my personal experience.


my current stock i7 920 runs at around 55c max with the 212, and I have a haf 923 which has a bunch of fans in it, and the fan maxes out at about 800 rpm... my cpu fan broke and I ran the 920 at 100c for several months :|

it comes in saturday so i guess ill see then if i want a better cooler or not.


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xblue*
> 
> my current stock i7 920 runs at around 55c max with the 212, and I have a haf 923 which has a bunch of fans in it, and the fan maxes out at about 800 rpm... my cpu fan broke and I ran the 920 at 100c for several months :|
> 
> it comes in saturday so i guess ill see then if i want a better cooler or not.


I would rig up case fans and sacrifice case airflow before I would run the chip that hot


----------



## DRKreiger

just couldn't fight the itch... Had to get some more speed. After some careful tinkering I came up with this. My next stop is to see how low i can get the voltages at this speed stable.



I love that these things hold their own against the 6700k. CPUZ bench comparison
4.51 ghz... 2055 mhz memory 50c full load temps are awesome



Idles at 24-25


----------



## Beufesamiteur

Nice but 1.45V on the CPU ???
Are you trying to kill it ?


----------



## DRKreiger

ya... i know.. I was just finding the highest clock i could do. I was ble to drop it to 1.42v's.

The new config actually is a little faster all around.

gets 94.8 GFLOPS in intel burn test.


----------



## Beufesamiteur

4.4 is a nice OC....I wait the corsair to send the missing part for the H80i...I did 40Gflops with a brand new 8320e 4.4Ghz..


----------



## mfknjadagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beufesamiteur*
> 
> 4.4 is a nice OC....I wait the corsair to send the missing part for the H80i...I did 40Gflops with a brand new 8320e 4.4Ghz..


you weren't running the ibt with avx instructions that's why...the avx version which is easily found on the first page of the 8320 thread will show proper results


----------



## greywarden

So I'm having an issue and I can't seem to figure out what is going on.

I finally got the rig running properly and decided it was time to overclock. Talked to one of the members that had the same mobo as me and he put out a video of his settings.

So I copy all of his settings that are "enable" and "disable" type things, and leave the stock 133MHz Base clock and 22 multiplier (turbo) with voltage on auto (1.184v - 1.2v) and it won't boot, C1 code. C1 is a DRAM code, maybe I need to run memtest, could I possibly have a kinda bad stick of ram that is keeping me from being able to OC? They all seem good and I'm reporting 12GB (3x4GB).

I've tried various things and I can't seem to pin down what the problem is.

I was playing some Skyrim (heavily modded) and the heavy CPU load was making the game all glitchy and slow at only 2.9GHz max.


----------



## ericeod

greywarden, can you please post your settings in bios. I'm curious to see what your settings are.


----------



## DunePilot

Get a new CMOS battery and then try the OC settings, it might be good or it might be old and the Gigabyte boards are really finicky, no use in fighting more issues than you have to. Even with a new CMOS battery if I leave the power supply switch turned off I lose my OC settings on the next reboot if I just power down and leave the system off for a day or two. If I have left the power supply switch on then I still have it. Get something that works and keep it saved to a profile for quick and easy loading when needed. Make sure you have your ram set right, I do 1.5 voltage, I would not leave that on auto, I would want to put it in manual and leave it it at whatever is recommended for the sticks. Also do the timing recommended for the sticks, no use in trying to overclock them or tighten timings, at least not until you have something stable. Shoot for something in the 4.0-4.3 Ghz range. Two diff videos, slightly different settings. My chip isn't "golden" by any means either, I have to push a little more voltage than I would like to. Hope you get it figured out dude.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> greywarden, can you please post your settings in bios. I'm curious to see what your settings are.


They're all stock, it won't boot otherwise.


----------



## DunePilot

Is C1 solid... does it appear to be on but you aren't seeing anything? If it looks like its on but you have a black screen and can't get anything working... but it appears to be on, I have had it where my G1 windforce graphics card was all kinds of wacked out (monitor power issue) unplug the computer monitor from the wall and plug it back in, its something with the power and resetting the monitor like that youll see your screen on the next reboot. If you for sure know its the computer then try the other stuff I linked and also sent you in PMs.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> They're all stock, it won't boot otherwise.


What settings were you trying? Specifically what ram speed, ram timings, votages and uncore?


----------



## xblue

finally got my 5660, i installed it with a hyper 212, what should my stock idle temps be? its sitting in the high 30s on average. not sure if i put on the cooler right


----------



## jura11

Hi guys

Not sure,but I'm struggling with Gigabyte X58 UD3R have stable vCore,tried all sort of the settings and all the time my vCore drops from 1.31 vCore to 1.297 vCore and I'm getting BSOD,tried all sort of the LLC(now I'm on LLC Level 1,tried too LLC standard or auto,but still the same)

Here is the picture

In BIOS I've set 1.34v,but still in CPU-Z I'm getting just 1.31v,I'm stumbled by this as I've never have any issues with P6T SE and on other hand,PC refuse to boot with 200x21,with 175X24 will boot easily and without the problem although I'm running RAM only at 6 SPD at 1050Mhz,tried to run 8 SPD and around 1400Mhz,yes will boot,but in OCCT or IBT PC will reboots with BSOD

Thanks for any help Jura


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> Not sure,but I'm struggling with Gigabyte X58 UD3R have stable vCore,tried all sort of the settings and all the time my vCore drops from 1.31 vCore to 1.297 vCore and I'm getting BSOD,tried all sort of the LLC(now I'm on LLC Level 1,tried too LLC standard or auto,but still the same)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2627169/width/500/height/1000
> 
> In BIOS I've set 1.34v,but still in CPU-Z I'm getting just 1.31v,I'm stumbled by this as I've never have any issues with P6T SE and on other hand,PC refuse to boot with 200x21,with 175X24 will boot easily and without the problem although I'm running RAM only at 6 SPD at 1050Mhz,tried to run 8 SPD and around 1400Mhz,yes will boot,but in OCCT or IBT PC will reboots with BSOD
> 
> Thanks for any help Jura


Check the voltage with a mutlimeter if possible. The BIOS setting is just an offset and not an exact voltage setting. If CPUz is correct than set the voltage a little higher in the BIOS to compensate.

0.02v vdroop isn't that bad, and if that's all it does I wouldn't worry about it. On my motherboard, I was getting over 0.04V difference between load and idle. I had to adjust the vdroop manually by soldering on a variable resistor. My board doesn't have true LLC, it just has vdroop enabled/disabled, which only adjusts the vdroop offset, it doesn't remove vdroop.


----------



## oyabun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xblue*
> 
> anyone have any suggestions for a x5660 cooler? i currently have a hyper 212 but i'm not sure if I should replace it for when my cpu comes in, since ill have to take it off anyways. ill attempt to overclock it, but not sure if the 212 is any good.


I have a Noctua NH-D12, in a push-pull configuration. The cooler weighs ~750gr by itself, which is a good indicator of heat dissipation capabilities (for high quality heatsinks that is). I have a [email protected]@1.34V and I get ~73°C at sustained 100% loading. At [email protected] I get 67°C. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kana-Maru

^ Pointless without ambient temperature.


----------



## greywarden

When I had mine at 4.3GHz with my H110i GTX it topped out in the 60s, but I had to feed it too much voltage to get to 4.5GHz, so I stopped there. It's anywhere from 65-85 in my place (camper with a dinky A/C, building a new house right now)


----------



## greywarden

Alright well I've put a new battery in the motherboard. Went into the BIOS and loaded "Fail-safe" settings. Restarted. Worked fine. But now crap has hit the fan. Aero isn't working, it looks like I'm running Windows 98, sound isn't working, LAN isn't working, Device Manager says everything is working fine. I swear everytime I reboot this computer it gets worse.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Alright well I've put a new battery in the motherboard. Went into the BIOS and loaded "Fail-safe" settings. Restarted. Worked fine. But now crap has hit the fan. Aero isn't working, it looks like I'm running Windows 98, sound isn't working, LAN isn't working, Device Manager says everything is working fine. I swear everytime I reboot this computer it gets worse.


Aero, what's that you mean the Windows GUI template? You made sure to fix the time and then do another reboot right? It probably reset the time to 2009 or 2010 which screws with everything. I figured you did but might as well ask.


----------



## greywarden

Well when I got home I tried it, but that didn't help. It started after I installed the newest Nvidia driver, my buddy told me to run dxdiag and that showed, well, nothing, it said n/a for everything. I'm going to try to repair Windows when I get home.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Check the voltage with a mutlimeter if possible. The BIOS setting is just an offset and not an exact voltage setting. If CPUz is correct than set the voltage a little higher in the BIOS to compensate.
> 
> 0.02v vdroop isn't that bad, and if that's all it does I wouldn't worry about it. On my motherboard, I was getting over 0.04V difference between load and idle. I had to adjust the vdroop manually by soldering on a variable resistor. My board doesn't have true LLC, it just has vdroop enabled/disabled, which only adjusts the vdroop offset, it doesn't remove vdroop.


Hi there

Thanks for reply.
Now I've set to LLC Level 2 which giving me less vDrop,I think I revert to previous settings which has been perfect and no BSOD in Prime or in IBT or OCCT or any intensive app like rendering

Temps are great in low 60's with H100i and Noctua NF-F12 PWM,speed is set at 45% which is OKish

Regarding vDrop with LLC set at Auto or Standard I'm getting similar like you previously around 0.04v or maybe bit more..

And other news,my PSU seems died,tried paperclip test and tested that with 2 spare fans and fans not spinning nothing...Which points me PSU has failed,on mobo there are no lights with ATX connector connected and CPU 8 pin connected,no lights on mobo or even short burst of fans,nothing...Strange,I wanted just replace one HDD and put there one extra SATA cable,PSU has worked with this I'm sure I've always have opened HW monitor where I'm checking any abnormalities or problems and after I've put extra HDD and SATA cable there is no sign of life in this PSU/PC

I've bought this PSU although I've bad experience with Corsair PSU,previously my Corsair failed after 3months and now this one failed after 4-5month which is too Corsair....

Its still possibility buy PC Power and cooling silencer power supplies in US I mean new? I know they're been bought in past by OCZ

Thanks,Jura


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Aero, what's that you mean the Windows GUI template? You made sure to fix the time and then do another reboot right? It probably reset the time to 2009 or 2010 which screws with everything. I figured you did but might as well ask.


Well I'm stupid. That is all. Computer works fine now









not sure about the overclocking thing, the other stuff is fixed.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Well I'm stupid. That is all. Computer works fine now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure about the overclocking thing, the other stuff is fixed.


Good deal lol. Go try my Overclock settings from my two videos from the last page. If you can get either to work you should be able to tweak Vcore and QPI a little lower than what I have mine on. Try 1.35 Vcore and just leave it there and 1.335 QPI for starters but try lowering QPI a little more once you see you have something stable. Save it to a profile before you reboot so you don't have to put the whole shebang in every time.


----------



## nzsi7

Hey guys, im about to join the club...
Iv had an X58 platform running an i7 930 since whenever they came out..so i guess 5 years or so. Ah would you look at that, first post in 5 years








The other day I decided to start looking into what could be done to the system.. in anticipation for the new fallout 4 game (not that it would have any problems as is).
Anyway I now have an X5675 on the way which should be a nice little upgrade. My motherboard is a gigabyte X58A-UD3R and iv got the megahalems CPU cooler & a silverstone decathalon 850w PSU








BIOS is all updated and ready...just waiting for the chip


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzsi7*
> 
> Hey guys, im about to join the club...
> Iv had an X58 platform running an i7 930 since whenever they came out..so i guess 5 years or so. Ah would you look at that, first post in 5 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other day I decided to start looking into what could be done to the system.. in anticipation for the new fallout 4 game (not that it would have any problems as is).
> Anyway I now have an X5675 on the way which should be a nice little upgrade. My motherboard is a gigabyte X58A-UD3R and iv got the megahalems CPU cooler & a silverstone decathalon 850w PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS is all updated and ready...just waiting for the chip


Cool man, congrats on the upgrade. You're going to love it!


----------



## voxson5

So turns out that my cpu was the cause of the loading error and memory problems.

I bought a X5607 (17x multi, no turbo, 4 core, no HT.... ewww) for $10 and it works without issue.

Under the recommended voltages as previous posted by others, I have ramped up the bclk to 220, however any higher it just will not post - any ideas to squeeze more out? I dont mind if I kill this chip as I have a better replacement on the way.

People may also be interested to know that this chip @ 3.74 is as fast in single threaded apps as a Fx-6300 @ 4.5 (multithreading speed is a lot lower though)

Also does not bottleneck a gtx 970 in The Witcher 3; however it does come close... (CPU core usage 60-80%, GPU @ 93-99 with frames locked to 60 - the 93% use is against a wall or small interior rooms)


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzsi7*
> 
> Hey guys, im about to join the club...
> Iv had an X58 platform running an i7 930 since whenever they came out..so i guess 5 years or so. Ah would you look at that, first post in 5 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other day I decided to start looking into what could be done to the system.. in anticipation for the new fallout 4 game (not that it would have any problems as is).
> Anyway I now have an X5675 on the way which should be a nice little upgrade. My motherboard is a gigabyte X58A-UD3R and iv got the megahalems CPU cooler & a silverstone decathalon 850w PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS is all updated and ready...just waiting for the chip


I believe you need the v1.1 of that board to make that work. I first bought that board when I saw this thread thinking it was a cheap(er) way to get a 12-core compute monster. Couldn't get it to work with the X5675...maybe lesser models? I just sold it and got the P6X58D-E instead. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I believe you need the v1.1 of that board to make that work. I first bought that board when I saw this thread thinking it was a cheap(er) way to get a 12-core compute monster. Couldn't get it to work with the X5675...maybe lesser models? I just sold it and got the P6X58D-E instead. Hope it works out for you.


Hi there

Not sure there,I'm running X5670 on X58A-UD3R Rev 1.0 and regarding X5675 I'm not sure,my BIOS is F6,but UD3R supports 32mm CPU and I would thought so or I assume X5675 should be supported

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## nzsi7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Not sure there,I'm running X5670 on X58A-UD3R Rev 1.0 and regarding X5675 I'm not sure,my BIOS is F6,but UD3R supports 32mm CPU and I would thought so or I assume X5675 should be supported
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


I also read of quite a few people running this board & processor, so im fairly confident it will work. I have updated the BIOS to F7 and am just awaiting the chip








Also, the box that my motherboard came in (iv still got it) says 6 core, 32nm compatible on the front of it


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzsi7*
> 
> I also read of quite a few people running this board & processor, so im fairly confident it will work. I have updated the BIOS to F7 and am just awaiting the chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the box that my motherboard came in (iv still got it) says 6 core, 32nm compatible on the front of it


Hi there

Without putting physically CPU there you will never know if will work,but I would think will work,I know for sure X5670 will work with F6 BIOS.

You will see there if will work there and good luck

You will love Xeon if you do use lots multithreaded apps although Gigabyte is pain in arse motherboard,previously have run Asus P6T SE and this motherboard has been bit better for me,wish those X58 didn't went through the roof I would go with Asus again without the questions

Hope this helps and good luck

Thanks,Jura


----------



## nzsi7

I picked up an X5570 chip for next to nothing locally to play around with while I wait for the X5675 chip to arrive.. Its only a slight upgrade from my i7 930..but hey, why not, its a bit better and only costed a few bucks.

It runs fine, iv got it running at just over 4ghz with turbo and all the cpu "features" and power saving options still enabled...

Iv seen some funny things in HWMonitor though when i have left it open while doing some gaming..
I come back to see max CPU clock has gone to over 6ghz...

im guessing its just an error...anyone seen that before?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzsi7*
> 
> I picked up an X5570 chip for next to nothing locally to play around with while I wait for the X5675 chip to arrive.. Its only a slight upgrade from my i7 930..but hey, why not, its a bit better and only costed a few bucks.
> 
> It runs fine, iv got it running at just over 4ghz with turbo and all the cpu "features" and power saving options still enabled...
> 
> Iv seen some funny things in HWMonitor though when i have left it open while doing some gaming..
> I come back to see max CPU clock has gone to over 6ghz...
> 
> im guessing its just an error...anyone seen that before?


X5670 is great little CPU,I've run previously on mine and loved this CPU,I bought again X5670 which is great too,right now I'm on 4.2GHz at 1.31v which is lot less than previously
Not sure if its slight upgrade,but this depends if you do use multi threaded apps,I'm using mostly PC for rendering and making music and there X5670 spanks i7-920 OC to 4.2GHz,just take same scene with i7-920 4.2GHz takes/renders in 45mins and with X5670 4,2GHz render takes 26mins

Regarding HWMonitor I've never saw this,I think only once I've seen there some strange clocks,but this has been down to power saving option,maybe this can cause that

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Euskafreez

I do agree! Though I was thinking an hexacore could do a last but nice upgrade on a more than 6 years old rig, the performances of my pc improved much more than expected. I got mine running stable at 4ghz with 1.208V, with 6 modules of ram for a total of 24GB. Always thought it was a urban legend, but the P6Ts are great when using the 6 slots of ram in tri-channel.

Only Arma 3 when played online is a bit of a deception, that game ain't multithreaded like many games of its generation. Next step is to have OS X running on it. I'd love to see what it is capable of on both iMovie and FCP. But from what I've seen so far on Windows 10 Pro, it is more capable.

At 4.2ghz, a X5675 compares to a 5930k at stock, which is pretty impressive for a 6 years old built! I never kept a platform for so long, and I suppose I'll keep it a little bit longer. Only the power management is not so great when compared to those modern cpus.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> I do agree! Though I was thinking an hexacore could do a last but nice upgrade on a more than 6 years old rig, the performances of my pc improved much more than expected. I got mine running stable at 4ghz with 1.208V, with 6 modules of ram for a total of 24GB. Always thought it was a urban legend, but the P6Ts are great when using the 6 slots of ram in tri-channel.
> 
> Only Arma 3 when played online is a bit of a deception, that game ain't multithreaded like many games of its generation. Next step is to have OS X running on it. I'd love to see what it is capable of on both iMovie and FCP. But from what I've seen so far on Windows 10 Pro, it is more capable.
> 
> At 4.2ghz, a X5675 compares to a 5930k at stock, which is pretty impressive for a 6 years old built! I never kept a platform for so long, and I suppose I'll keep it a little bit longer. Only the power management is not so great when compared to those modern cpus.


I've previously P6T Motherboard and I've love that motherboard,just in my case I've been unable to run more than 4.2GHz on my X5670,but seems this has been issue of my CPU not MB

Regarding of OSX,I'm running Yosemite on mine for about 1 year there without the issue,on P6T I've been able to run OSX out of the box,no issues

Depends on GPU then this should be straight forward installation,I've run R9 290 previously,now I'm running EVGA Titan X and never have issue with installation of boot issues,al depends on few bits,on AMD GPU you will need to have kext for that,but this can be easily sorted and on NVIDIA GPU I would recommend boot with nv_disable=1 for first time when you trying to install OSX and then this should be straight forward and really I would have look on the Clover as bootbloader,I'm using this as bootloader and regarding OSX on yours,if you need the help,please let me know,I'm always happy to help

At moment I'm not looking to upgrade,but always I've itch go with newer platform due the AVX and have native SATA 3 etc,due this I'm looking to upgrade later on to X99 dual Xeon,but all depends on other bits,but right now I'm very happy with this platform

Power management this what I really don't care,my PC is turned on for 24/7 and I use PC for work and this word should be forbidden in OC world

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## ThEoNeTrUeAcE

Quick question; I've got a x5680 in a Sabertooth x58. The board indicates 24gb max, but I'm currently running 48gb of RipJaw ram and was wondering if anyone has tried putting 96gb in one of these boards. I haven't been able to find anything online, other than someone saying he had 24gb of Registered ECC running in the board. Thoughts?

Before you ask, the reason for 96gb of ram would be none. Maybe bragging rights, but mostly just curiosity of how ram limits actually work.

http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Technology-16-PC3-12800-KVR16R11D4/dp/B0088SSUTO/ref=sr_1_16?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1448219932&sr=1-16&keywords=16GB+240-PIN+Dimm+DDR3


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Power management this what I really don't care,my PC is turned on for 24/7 and I use PC for work and this word should be forbidden in OC world


I don't really give a damn neither. My flatmate works for a power company -We have a 95% discount per kWh







- . But it's quite useful to have a decent power management during fall and spring. No need to turn the air-con ON.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Regarding of OSX,I'm running Yosemite on mine for about 1 year there without the issue,on P6T I've been able to run OSX out of the box,no issues
> 
> Depends on GPU then this should be straight forward installation,I've run R9 290 previously,now I'm running EVGA Titan X and never have issue with installation of boot issues,al depends on few bits,on AMD GPU you will need to have kext for that,but this can be easily sorted and on NVIDIA GPU I would recommend boot with nv_disable=1 for first time when you trying to install OSX and then this should be straight forward and really I would have look on the Clover as bootbloader,I'm using this as bootloader and regarding OSX on yours,if you need the help,please let me know,I'm always happy to help


Sweet as bro. I'll give OS X a go on the P6T. It was a mission on my DFi T3eH8, both literally and figuratively. Fingers crossed with my GTX970. I'm in no rush regarding OS X. My MBP is more than capable for my actual needs. But I want to work in 4k at some point in the near future, and if El Capitan works on the P6T I'll be an happy man.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> At moment I'm not looking to upgrade,but always I've itch go with newer platform due the AVX and have native SATA 3 etc,due this I'm looking to upgrade later on to X99 dual Xeon,but all depends on other bits,but right now I'm very happy with this platform


It really is my only regret! I do have a ASUS U3S6 PCiE card -the one that does both USB3 and SATA3- but SATA3 performances are not so great. It does the job for the USB3 though. I've tried a couple of cheap SATA3 pcie cards over the years, with a different chipset every time. I still have to find one that delivers better performances -something significant- and stability.


----------



## nzsi7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThEoNeTrUeAcE*
> 
> Quick question; I've got a x5680 in a Sabertooth x58. The board indicates 24gb max, but I'm currently running 48gb of RipJaw ram and was wondering if anyone has tried putting 96gb in one of these boards. I haven't been able to find anything online, other than someone saying he had 24gb of Registered ECC running in the board. Thoughts?
> 
> Before you ask, the reason for 96gb of ram would be none. Maybe bragging rights, but mostly just curiosity of how ram limits actually work.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Technology-16-PC3-12800-KVR16R11D4/dp/B0088SSUTO/ref=sr_1_16?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1448219932&sr=1-16&keywords=16GB+240-PIN+Dimm+DDR3


I would guess it would work. From what iv been able to gather, its the CPU that is the deciding factor in how much ram you can run, and not the MOBO, so assuming you have a xeon CPU that supports that much RAM (as most do) you should be fine. The i7 9xx chips only supported 24gb of ram, which is why all the MOBO's say they only support 24gb of ram, because they dont officially support the xeon cpu's.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThEoNeTrUeAcE*
> 
> Quick question; I've got a x5680 in a Sabertooth x58. The board indicates 24gb max, but I'm currently running 48gb of RipJaw ram and was wondering if anyone has tried putting 96gb in one of these boards. I haven't been able to find anything online, other than someone saying he had 24gb of Registered ECC running in the board. Thoughts?
> 
> Before you ask, the reason for 96gb of ram would be none. Maybe bragging rights, but mostly just curiosity of how ram limits actually work.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Technology-16-PC3-12800-KVR16R11D4/dp/B0088SSUTO/ref=sr_1_16?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1448219932&sr=1-16&keywords=16GB+240-PIN+Dimm+DDR3


Was I that person? I'm running 24GBs of Registered ECC RAM. I would go higher, but I'm not getting close to maxing 24GBs. Plus I'm tired of spending money on test\benchmarking etc. This stuff adds up lol. My previous 12GBs were fine, but I was getting close to tapping out 12GBs with some of my programs. I know that the Xeon's can support a huge amount of RAM and I would love to test it out, but as I said I have no reason to go above 24GBs atm. All of my DRAM slots are full now anyways. I do remember reading a post\blog of someone running an extreme amount of RAM on X58 with a Xeon.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThEoNeTrUeAcE*
> 
> Quick question; I've got a x5680 in a Sabertooth x58. The board indicates 24gb max, but I'm currently running 48gb of RipJaw ram and was wondering if anyone has tried putting 96gb in one of these boards. I haven't been able to find anything online, other than someone saying he had 24gb of Registered ECC running in the board. Thoughts?
> 
> Before you ask, the reason for 96gb of ram would be none. Maybe bragging rights, but mostly just curiosity of how ram limits actually work.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Technology-16-PC3-12800-KVR16R11D4/dp/B0088SSUTO/ref=sr_1_16?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1448219932&sr=1-16&keywords=16GB+240-PIN+Dimm+DDR3


That stuff would not work, x4 rdimms are no go. You need to look for the x8 rdimms,


----------



## ThEoNeTrUeAcE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> That stuff would not work, x4 rdimms are no go. You need to look for the x8 rdimms,


Can you be a bit more specific? My limited searching hasn't yielded any x8 16gb rdimms. But I also haven't seen anything saying x4 based configurations won't work. Please elaborate and enlighten me. 

Edit: Further search yielded someone who had tested 2Rx4 rdimms to no avail. I have yet to find 2Rx8 16gb rdimms.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThEoNeTrUeAcE*
> 
> Can you be a bit more specific? My limited searching hasn't yielded any x8 16gb rdimms. But I also haven't seen anything saying x4 based configurations won't work. Please elaborate and enlighten me.
> 
> Edit: Further search yielded someone who had tested 2Rx4 rdimms to no avail. I have yet to find 2Rx8 16gb rdimms.


You won't be able to use Registered DIMMs on regular desktop motherboards. You need unbuffered/non registered, and 16GB unbuffered are very rare or don't exist (I have not found any yet). You could get a workstation/server motherboard and use 16GB rdimms, but then you lose the overclocking capability.


----------



## jura11

Not sure,but those looks like they're unbuffered 16GB DDR3

http://www.intelligentmemory.com/dram-modules/ddr3-dimm/

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6817/i-m-intelligent-memory-16gb-ddr3-udimm-memory-review/index.html

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## nzsi7

I received my X5675 today, installed it, and am up and running no problems.
So to confirm for anyone crawling the internet trying to find out if it works, the confirmed answer is yes, the Xeon X5675 does indeed work just fine with the X58A-UD3R *rev 1.0* with F7 BIOS.








Im yet to overclock, but I just put a new fan on the megahalem's after running fanless for a couple years after both of my sythe fans died...so will get a little overclock happening..
EDIT; if anyone cares, its a revision B1, Stepping 2 chip. Dont know if that's good or bad.


----------



## Euskafreez

Welcome to the club! Those 32nm Xeon EP are it, big time







. I'm really impressed by mine, especially how much cooler it is when comparing to my previous 920 D0! And I have 6 modules of ram @1.5V with the Xeon. Instead of 3 @1.65V with the 920.

I've had up to 70˚C at 3.8ghz in OCCT with the 920. Now with the X5675 @ 4ghz it's 54˚C maximum on just one out the six cores, some are even slightly below the 50˚C mark.

Still is hard to believe, especially for an air cooling rig. Okay I have a well ventilated built -HAF932- but I got those results with all the fans running at 5V. Except those on the NH-U12P, I thought 12V was required for the stress test.


----------



## tw1sted1981

I am looking to join this elite crowd soon having read about the use of Xeons in these motherboards and excited to hear more performance can be gained in this machine.

I have an ASUS P6TD Deluxe original version motherboard (Bios 0608 09/21/2010), with 24 GB RAM (6x4GB) and the original i7 950 that I brought for this rig.

I am looking to upgrade it some what to get a few more years from the machine but wondering what would be a good price for the Xeon processor (assuming I would buy these 2nd hand). It seems I do not require ECC RAM for these Xeons is that correct? What would you expect to pay for an X5650 upwards, I am only really considering the 6 core processors this time round? Can anyone suggest a reliable place to purchase from perhaps via PM if it is not allowed on the thread. Is my BIOS the correct version for this kind of upgrade?

With the budget I am looking to spend I wish to buy also a LianLi 4 drive removable bay, a new GPU card, and another SSD at the minimum so I am already spending a few bucks on just these items. I had read back in 2014 some people getting some of the processors for a real steal! Is this the case still?

Looking forward to your recommendations and experience to help guide me.

Kind Regards

Chris


----------



## bill1024

I have a P6 deluxe v2 and you have to use the newest bios.
Ended up buying a bios chip pre-flashed I didn't have a CPU to flash with.
Also yes, regular DDR3 is fine, no need for eec, and registered ram will not work.
I like the x5660 because of the 23x multiplier or the x5675 I do believe is a 25x multiplier.
You should by from a computer recycler they are server pulls and most likely not abused.
I would think you can score one under 90$ or so.
Good luck.

EDIT: Yes you want a hexcore, might just as well they are cheap enough.


----------



## nzsi7

I got my X5675 from ebay, I think it was $120 or so...you may be able to find it cheaper, but being on the other side of the world, I went with a seller who had loads of good feedback and multiple of the same CPU's on offer, even though its a couple bucks more.
I think the 5650 is quite a lot cheaper, and can be found for sub $50.
X5675 does indeed have a 25x multi


----------



## nzsi7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> Welcome to the club! Those 32nm Xeon EP are it, big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm really impressed by mine, especially how much cooler it is when comparing to my previous 920 D0! And I have 6 modules of ram @1.5V with the Xeon. Instead of 3 @1.65V with the 920.
> 
> I've had up to 70˚C at 3.8ghz in OCCT with the 920. Now with the X5675 @ 4ghz it's 54˚C maximum on just one out the six cores, some are even slightly below the 50˚C mark.
> 
> Still is hard to believe, especially for an air cooling rig. Okay I have a well ventilated built -HAF932- but I got those results with all the fans running at 5V. Except those on the NH-U12P, I thought 12V was required for the stress test.


Nice, yea I havent overclocked yet, but I did prime95 it at stock clocks and it capped out at 51deg C on one core, and settled down to 48-49deg C. (about 20deg ambient temp). Hopefully should settle down a bit more once the thermal compounds breaks in a bit.

Iv got pretty good airflow / cooling. I have a lian li case with two 120mm fans on the front, two 120mm fans on the top, one on the back, and a megahalems CPU cooler which I just put a 2000rpm fan on..
I used to have 2 x 2200rpm sythe fans on the megahalems but they both died (was not impressed with them), and I never bothered to replace them (untill now) because it ran cool enough with no fans.

both my X5570 and i7 930 would get to about 70deg C under the same conditions. the 32nm chips sure do run MUCH cooler!


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzsi7*
> 
> Nice, yea I havent overclocked yet, but I did prime95 it at stock clocks and it capped out at 51deg C on one core, and settled down to 48-49deg C. (about 20deg ambient temp). Hopefully should settle down a bit more once the thermal compounds breaks in a bit.
> 
> Iv got pretty good airflow / cooling. I have a lian li case with two 120mm fans on the front, two 120mm fans on the top, one on the back, and a megahalems CPU cooler which I just put a 2000rpm fan on..
> I used to have 2 x 2200rpm sythe fans on the megahalems but they both died (was not impressed with them), and I never bothered to replace them (untill now) because it ran cool enough with no fans.
> 
> both my X5570 and i7 930 would get to about 70deg C under the same conditions. the 32nm chips sure do run MUCH cooler!


I do believe the old CM HAF-932 still is among the best case when it comes to air cooling. With x3 230mm fans running at 5V, x2 140mm at 5V and the two Noctuas @12v on the cpu heatsink, my cores are cold as f*** under load. The ambiant temperature of my room is around 22°C.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzsi7*
> 
> I received my X5675 today, installed it, and am up and running no problems.
> So to confirm for anyone crawling the internet trying to find out if it works, the confirmed answer is yes, the Xeon X5675 does indeed work just fine with the X58A-UD3R *rev 1.0* with F7 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im yet to overclock, but I just put a new fan on the megahalem's after running fanless for a couple years after both of my sythe fans died...so will get a little overclock happening..
> EDIT; if anyone cares, its a revision B1, Stepping 2 chip. Dont know if that's good or bad.


Hi there

Nice to hear yours X5675 is installed as I told you,will work without the problem if MB supports 32mm CPU

Just in my case I can't boot up(no POST) with BCLK 200x21,tried every possible thing,but I'm unable to boot up with 200x21,my current settings are 175X24 with Turbo on and this gives me 4.2GHz,without the turbo 3.85GHz

Can you please check if you can boot up with BCLK 200x21 if you will post or if you will past BIOS,in my case everything is working PC will boot up,but black screen,fans are working and blue LED is blinking and then will restarts,I'm very disappointed with Gigabyte

Hope this helps and good luck with yours

Thanks,Jura


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzsi7*
> 
> I received my X5675 today, installed it, and am up and running no problems.
> So to confirm for anyone crawling the internet trying to find out if it works, the confirmed answer is yes, the Xeon X5675 does indeed work just fine with the X58A-UD3R *rev 1.0* with F7 BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im yet to overclock, but I just put a new fan on the megahalem's after running fanless for a couple years after both of my sythe fans died...so will get a little overclock happening..
> EDIT; if anyone cares, its a revision B1, Stepping 2 chip. Dont know if that's good or bad.


Good to know! I may have made a noob mistake. I even got a 920 to flash it and try it. Don't remember much else. Its been a year. I sold the board for a profit no less and got the P6X58D-E for the same price I sold the GA-X58A-UDR for.

I believe the are all revision B1 Stepping 2. All mine are, even the my W series Xeon.


----------



## nzsi7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Nice to hear yours X5675 is installed as I told you,will work without the problem if MB supports 32mm CPU
> 
> Just in my case I can't boot up(no POST) with BCLK 200x21,tried every possible thing,but I'm unable to boot up with 200x21,my current settings are 175X24 with Turbo on and this gives me 4.2GHz,without the turbo 3.85GHz
> 
> Can you please check if you can boot up with BCLK 200x21 if you will post or if you will past BIOS,in my case everything is working PC will boot up,but black screen,fans are working and blue LED is blinking and then will restarts,I'm very disappointed with Gigabyte
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck with yours
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Yea sure, what other setting would you suggest to start at? (voltages etc)

I would guess it will take me a bit of messing around to get a stable 4ghz + no matter which way I do it as iv never used the 32nm chip and have no idea what voltages etc they like. Are they similar to Ocing an i7 930 or 950?
I have always had more luck OCing with a higher multi, and lower base clock.

My plan of attack was going to be to use the 25 x multiplier and a BCLK of about 161 and leave turbo enabled.
Whats the advantage to OCing with base clock as opposed to multiplier? I know OCing the BCLK OCs the rest of the system as well..but does that matter?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzsi7*
> 
> Yea sure, what other setting would you suggest to start at? (voltages etc)
> 
> I would guess it will take me a bit of messing around to get a stable 4ghz + no matter which way I do it as iv never used the 32nm chip and have no idea what voltages etc they like. Are they similar to Ocing an i7 930 or 950?
> I have always had more luck OCing with a higher multi, and lower base clock.
> 
> My plan of attack was going to be to use the 25 x multiplier and a BCLK of about 161 and leave turbo enabled.
> Whats the advantage to OCing with base clock as opposed to multiplier? I know OCing the BCLK OCs the rest of the system as well..but does that matter?


Hi there

I would start as you are saying with higher multi,in my case I'm running or using BCLK 175 and multi 24,vCore is 1.312v(in BIOS I've set 1.3225),LLC I've set at Level 2,QPI/VTT I've set 1.25v just for stability reasons,but that's it there,RAM is running at I think 8 SPD which is giving me 1400MHz and voltage on RAM is 1.54v

Voltages I know,you don't want go beyond 1.35v or yours CPU will degrade,regarding QPI/VTT on this I'm not sure,but will be pretty much same as on i7

Regarding higher BCLK or higher multi,I want have higher BCLK as higher multi,in single or when only two cores are used or when HT is not used in my case CPU frequency drops to 3.85GHz(and all Power saving options are disabled there),when I do render I see 4.2GHz which is OK,but I'm using lots of SW which prefer to have higher single core clock speed(in 3DS MAX or Poser Pro,Autodesk SW),those SW supposedly supports multi threading but not in Viewport

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## nzsi7

:thumb:currently running prime 95 @ 4275mhz (with turbo), and all power saving options & "cpu technologies" on
voltage is 1.3v in BIOS, though HWmonitor is showing a max of 1.280v and CPUz validation thing shows 1.264..
hottest core is currently at 70deg C which im not too keen on... I think ill call it quits at that and see if I can get the temps down a few degrees by lowering the voltage or drop the clock a couple of clicks, and the voltage with it if i have to.
thats enough OCing (restarting PC lol) for tonight...time to do some gaming and revisit the OCing a bit later.

edit; here's the validation..


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzsi7*
> 
> :thumb:currently running prime 95 @ 4275mhz (with turbo), and all power saving options & "cpu technologies" on
> voltage is 1.3v in BIOS, though HWmonitor is showing a max of 1.280v and CPUz validation thing shows 1.264..
> hottest core is currently at 70deg C which im not too keen on... I think ill call it quits at that and see if I can get the temps down a few degrees by lowering the voltage or drop the clock a couple of clicks, and the voltage with it if i have to.
> thats enough OCing (restarting PC lol) for tonight...time to do some gaming and revisit the OCing a bit later.
> 
> edit; here's the validation..


Hi there

Looks very good and must admit,nice low vCore







and regarding the vCore voltages,yes this has happened to me,looks like Gigabyte have offset which you are putting there and which is showing in HW Monitor or CPUZ

But does looks good,I can say,its great upgrade against the i7-920

And if you want to install OSX(Yosemite) on yours Gigabyte,please have look on this guide,my recommendation,install Clover in ESP mode

http://www.tonymacx86.com/yosemite-desktop-guides/144426-how-install-os-x-yosemite-using-clover.html

I know some people have issues with El Capitan and some drivers like for AMD or Nvidia due this I'm still on Yosemite for while and if those issues are sorted,then maybe I will upgrade there

Hope this helps and good luck









Thanks,Jura


----------



## nzsi7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Looks very good and must admit,nice low vCore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and regarding the vCore voltages,yes this has happened to me,looks like Gigabyte have offset which you are putting there and which is showing in HW Monitor or CPUZ
> 
> But does looks good,I can say,its great upgrade against the i7-920
> 
> And if you want to install OSX(Yosemite) on yours Gigabyte,please have look on this guide,my recommendation,install Clover in ESP mode
> 
> http://www.tonymacx86.com/yosemite-desktop-guides/144426-how-install-os-x-yosemite-using-clover.html
> 
> I know some people have issues with El Capitan and some drivers like for AMD or Nvidia due this I'm still on Yosemite for while and if those issues are sorted,then maybe I will upgrade there
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Hey Jura, Thanks for the kind words and info, your posts have been very helpful to me









Today I picked up a second fan to install on the CPU heatsink and some better thermal paste (cooler master extreme fusion X1), so ill apply the new thermal paste and install the second heat sink fan tonight and see how things are looking. (that was the best paste I could find locally)

If i can keep the same speed and lower the temps a few degrees ill be very happy. (well im already really happy but ill be even happier!)
I ran a little cinebench etc yesterday and it obviously blew the old i7 out of the water







It only showed 1 CPU with a higher score which was some 12 core/24 thread beast.
Gaming seems to be a bit smoother as well. So far im really liking the upgrade!


----------



## DR4G00N

I started messing around with my X5650 again, got it up to a nice 5.139GHz (23x223.4) @ 1.6V under ice. It sat at 3-4c when idling!









http://valid.x86.fr/wjkita


----------



## ThEoNeTrUeAcE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> You won't be able to use Registered DIMMs on regular desktop motherboards. You need unbuffered/non registered, and 16GB unbuffered are very rare or don't exist (I have not found any yet). You could get a workstation/server motherboard and use 16GB rdimms, but then you lose the overclocking capability.


Please see..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Was I that person? I'm running 24GBs of Registered ECC RAM.....


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzsi7*
> 
> Hey Jura, Thanks for the kind words and info, your posts have been very helpful to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I picked up a second fan to install on the CPU heatsink and some better thermal paste (cooler master extreme fusion X1), so ill apply the new thermal paste and install the second heat sink fan tonight and see how things are looking. (that was the best paste I could find locally)
> 
> If i can keep the same speed and lower the temps a few degrees ill be very happy. (well im already really happy but ill be even happier!)
> I ran a little cinebench etc yesterday and it obviously blew the old i7 out of the water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only showed 1 CPU with a higher score which was some 12 core/24 thread beast.
> Gaming seems to be a bit smoother as well. So far im really liking the upgrade!


Hi there

I've never used Extreme Fusion X1,I used for while AS5 then I switched to Shin Etsu which I'm using right now with which I'm very happy,regarding second fan I would suspect this can help
On mine X5670 with H100i my highest temps which I've seen has been 60C and fans I'm running at 45%,with 75% Noctua fans are so quiet and I can run them at this speed,but generally I'm running only 45% as is enough

Yes I agree too,I would love to go bit higher,but right now I'm happy everything is working and I can work and regarding yours,you should be able bring temps bit lower,but still 70C is good temp and I remember on my previous X5670 with Thermalright HR02 "Macho" my temps has been very similar to yours(in hot weather I've seen 75C,in cold weather normally I've seen 65C),but with 1.325 vCore

Yes in Cinebench or any multithreaded app you will gain a lot,in single threaded app yes there are gains and mainly will run much cooler than older i7-920,in gaming I've tried only few games and there I'm very happy bunny too,but where X5670 or any Xeon shows his biggest strength is rendering or any app which love multi threading

Thanks,Jura
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I started messing around with my X5650 again, got it up to a nice 5.139GHz (23x223.4) @ 1.6V under ice. It sat at 3-4c when idling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/wjkita


Wow,just wow,great result









You are run this CPU on LN2?

3-4C idle,love that idle temps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Regarding of OSX,I'm running Yosemite on mine for about 1 year there without the issue,on P6T I've been able to run OSX out of the box,no issues
> 
> Depends on GPU then this should be straight forward installation,I've run R9 290 previously,now I'm running EVGA Titan X and never have issue with installation of boot issues,al depends on few bits,on AMD GPU you will need to have kext for that,but this can be easily sorted and on NVIDIA GPU I would recommend boot with nv_disable=1 for first time when you trying to install OSX and then this should be straight forward and really I would have look on the Clover as bootbloader,I'm using this as bootloader and regarding OSX on yours,if you need the help,please let me know,I'm always happy to help


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> And if you want to install OSX(Yosemite) on yours Gigabyte,please have look on this guide,my recommendation,install Clover in ESP mode
> 
> http://www.tonymacx86.com/yosemite-desktop-guides/144426-how-install-os-x-yosemite-using-clover.html
> 
> I know some people have issues with El Capitan and some drivers like for AMD or Nvidia due this I'm still on Yosemite for while and if those issues are sorted,then maybe I will upgrade there
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Thanks for the help and all the good tips and tutorials bro. Lucky me I've a real Mac at reach to download OS X from. I do have few questions for you regarding OS X on our beloved x58 platform.

I do have some other GPUs to choose from if the GTX970 is a bit of a mission at the early stage of the hackintosh installation process. I have some good old Radeon in a cupboard -X1950pro, HD4870x2, HD4890, HD6870, HD6970 2GB- if you think it will make my job easier.

The simple idea of running a workable OS X would be a dream come true. I'm considering Yosemite over El Capitan for now. Yosemite worked like a charm -so is EC at the moment- on the macbook but Yosemite fills all my needs.

Regarding the on-board features, one of the ethernet has to work. Same old with the on-board soundcard. I won't be too picky with the sound card. My plan is to make my USB Bluetooth 4.0 dongle to work. Since I have nice BT headphones and they perform well in Apt-X with my Macbook I'd like to do the exact same thing here. If my current ASUS Bt-400 doesn't work on the hackintosh I'll replace it, no drama. I don't think my X-Fi Titanium fatal1ty in pcie will ever work on OS X







. No Wifi or stuff like that. But I do have a sata3 usb3 pie card -ASUS U3S6- that I'd love to use -for the USB3-.

I still have loads to read but thanks to you I'm on the right track. I'll give it a go this weekend with a spare hdd







.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> Thanks for the help and all the good tips and tutorials bro. Lucky me I've a real Mac at reach to download OS X from. I do have few questions for you regarding OS X on our beloved x58 platform.
> 
> I do have some other GPUs to choose from if the GTX970 is a bit of a mission at the early stage of the hackintosh installation process. I have some good old Radeon in a cupboard -X1950pro, HD4870x2, HD4890, HD6870, HD6970 2GB- if you think it will make my job easier.
> 
> The simple idea of running a workable OS X would be a dream come true. I'm considering Yosemite over El Capitan for now. Yosemite worked like a charm -so is EC at the moment- on the macbook but Yosemite fills all my needs.
> 
> Regarding the on-board features, one of the ethernet has to work. Same old with the on-board soundcard. I won't be too picky with the sound card. My plan is to make my USB Bluetooth 4.0 dongle to work. Since I have nice BT headphones and they perform well in Apt-X with my Macbook I'd like to do the exact same thing here. If my current ASUS Bt-400 doesn't work on the hackintosh I'll replace it, no drama. I don't think my X-Fi Titanium fatal1ty in pcie will ever work on OS X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No Wifi or stuff like that. But I do have a sata3 usb3 pie card -ASUS U3S6- that I'd love to use -for the USB3-.
> 
> I still have loads to read but thanks to you I'm on the right track. I'll give it a go this weekend with a spare hdd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hi there

GTX970 will work with Yosemite,I'm running EVGA Titan X on Yosemite and yours GTX970 should work too without the problem as I told you,if you will do OSX and go route of the Clover as bootloader then this will be painless for you

There are several good guides regarding the Clover and I would recommend at least quickly read them,but in Clover Boot menu-> Options press Enter and navigate to where you need to press Enter which will allow you to write in Boot Args add kext-dev-mode=1 nv_disable=1 an if you will get kernel panic then I would add -v cpus=1 npci=0x2000

Which will look like this



And how Options looks



Please download EFI mounter and Clover Configurator because without this will be very hard to modify yours Clover boot loader and with this Configurator is very easy

Here is thread regarding the NVIDIA drivers,please have look on this

http://www.tonymacx86.com/graphics/161334-nvidia-releases-alternate-graphics-drivers-10-10-3-346-01-02-a.html

And pleas add in Clover Configurator under SMBIOS I would recommend to sue Mac Pro 6.1(in my case I've set Mac Pro "trashcan" 6.1) without this you will be not able install those Nvidia web drivers and under boot please select this: nvda_drv=1 nv_disable=1 kext-dev-mode=1 rootless=0 and save this config.plist to the EFI partition which is not visible unless you will or can mount via EFI Mounter,there is lots of threads over on insanelymac or tonymacx86 what is best way to get yours OSX get going,if you will stuck I'm very happy to help and can send you my basic config.plist which should help keep going

Regarding the kexts(drivers) for Ethernet and on-board soundcard I'm pretty sure there are kexts,for installing kexts please use Kext Wizard and regarding ASUS U3S6 please have look on this

http://www.tonymacx86.com/desktop-compatibility/72151-how-install-asus-u3s6-ml-10-8-a.html

And regarding ASUS BT-400 looks like maybe will work on yours too

http://www.tonymacx86.com/desktop-compatibility/109815-haswell-system.html

Later on please let me know yours Hardware ID for Sound card and for Ethernet and we will try to find right one kexts:thumb:

And how to fix possible Ethernet issues

http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/294550-mac-os-109-maverick-and-network-problem-marvell-88e8056/

If you have spare HDD then I would try and if it works as should as on mine,then you will be in love again there

If you have more questions please let me know

Thanks,Jura


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Wow,just wow,great result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are run this CPU on LN2?
> 
> 3-4C idle,love that idle temps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Haha, I wish.







No it's just normal ice cubes. Though I will be getting some DICE sometime soon hopefully.


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> GTX970 will work with Yosemite,I'm running EVGA Titan X on Yosemite and yours GTX970 should work too without the problem as I told you,if you will do OSX and go route of the Clover as bootloader then this will be painless for you
> 
> There are several good guides regarding the Clover and I would recommend at least quickly read them,but in Clover Boot menu-> Options press Enter and navigate to where you need to press Enter which will allow you to write in Boot Args add kext-dev-mode=1 nv_disable=1 an if you will get kernel panic then I would add -v cpus=1 npci=0x2000
> 
> Which will look like this
> 
> 
> 
> And how Options looks
> 
> 
> 
> Please download EFI mounter and Clover Configurator because without this will be very hard to modify yours Clover boot loader and with this Configurator is very easy
> 
> Here is thread regarding the NVIDIA drivers,please have look on this
> 
> http://www.tonymacx86.com/graphics/161334-nvidia-releases-alternate-graphics-drivers-10-10-3-346-01-02-a.html
> 
> And pleas add in Clover Configurator under SMBIOS I would recommend to sue Mac Pro 6.1(in my case I've set Mac Pro "trashcan" 6.1) without this you will be not able install those Nvidia web drivers and under boot please select this: nvda_drv=1 nv_disable=1 kext-dev-mode=1 rootless=0 and save this config.plist to the EFI partition which is not visible unless you will or can mount via EFI Mounter,there is lots of threads over on insanelymac or tonymacx86 what is best way to get yours OSX get going,if you will stuck I'm very happy to help and can send you my basic config.plist which should help keep going
> 
> Regarding the kexts(drivers) for Ethernet and on-board soundcard I'm pretty sure there are kexts,for installing kexts please use Kext Wizard and regarding ASUS U3S6 please have look on this
> 
> http://www.tonymacx86.com/desktop-compatibility/72151-how-install-asus-u3s6-ml-10-8-a.html
> 
> And regarding ASUS BT-400 looks like maybe will work on yours too
> 
> http://www.tonymacx86.com/desktop-compatibility/109815-haswell-system.html
> 
> Later on please let me know yours Hardware ID for Sound card and for Ethernet and we will try to find right one kexts:thumb:
> 
> And how to fix possible Ethernet issues
> 
> http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/294550-mac-os-109-maverick-and-network-problem-marvell-88e8056/
> 
> If you have spare HDD then I would try and if it works as should as on mine,then you will be in love again there
> 
> If you have more questions please let me know
> 
> Thanks,Jura


All good gee. You're a champ Jura! Thanks to you I've already done my bootable USB Yosemite installer during my working hours







. If I haven't done any progress bu the end of Sunday blame Arma 3


----------



## Euskafreez

I've forgot to put the validation for mine. I literally haven't done much to reach the 4ghz barrier. I know people are keep telling that the Xeon with a 95W TDP are the best of their kind. But it was that easy. Two attempts and I was where I wanted to be. Out of the Vcore seating around 1.224, I put +0.02V on the PLL and +0.05V on the QPI and 1.5V on the Ram. Sorry because I don't have the numbers in mind, I'll share then next time I'll restart the computer. First attempt was going nowhere so I just added some voltage on the QPI since I have 6 modules of ram. And that was it. Overclocking on my X58 DFi T3eH8 wasn't that easy. The XMP profiles help a lot I believe. Not sure if I can run the QPI any faster, I'd love to though.

Next step is to have a working install of Yosemite. Then I'll try to go faster for as less vcore as possible. After hours of OCCT I had two cores at 57 and 56°C and the others were around 52-55°C. All the fans were running at 12V for the time of the stress test.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Haha, I wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's just normal ice cubes. Though I will be getting some DICE sometime soon hopefully.


Hi there

But still great result there:thumb:

How long usually last those Ice cubes,assume this will not last for very long or using this as main cooling? I've looked few months back on Phase cooling,which looks like great option,just those prices

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> All good gee. You're a champ Jura! Thanks to you I've already done my bootable USB Yosemite installer during my working hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If I haven't done any progress bu the end of Sunday blame Arma 3


Hi there

Don't worry and really happy to help,there few bits which you need to follow,but usually its painless process in my view and in yours case you have already Macbook or OSX then for you this is very easy

Thanks,Jura
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> 
> 
> I've forgot to put the validation for mine. I literally haven't done much to reach the 4ghz barrier. I know people are keep telling that the Xeon with a 95W TDP are the best of their kind. But it was that easy. Two attempts and I was where I wanted to be. Out of the Vcore seating around 1.224, I put +0.02V on the PLL and +0.05V on the QPI and 1.5V on the Ram. Sorry because I don't have the numbers in mind, I'll share then next time I'll restart the computer. First attempt was going nowhere so I just added some voltage on the QPI since I have 6 modules of ram. And that was it. Overclocking on my X58 DFi T3eH8 wasn't that easy. The XMP profiles help a lot I believe. Not sure if I can run the QPI any faster, I'd love to though.
> 
> Next step is to have a working install of Yosemite. Then I'll try to go faster for as less vcore as possible. After hours of OCCT I had two cores at 57 and 56°C and the others were around 52-55°C. All the fans were running at 12V for the time of the stress test.


Hi there

Looks good and agree with those Xeon/Westmere EP is very easy to OC,but this depends on MB too as with Asus I've bit more luck as with Gigabyte,nice low vCore there...

On mine I'm during the OCCT at 50's and two cores are close to 60's,but not seen in real life and in rendering in such high temps,my temps are during the rendering right now at 52C and ambient temps are around 23C

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> But still great result there:thumb:
> 
> How long usually last those Ice cubes,assume this will not last for very long or using this as main cooling? I've looked few months back on Phase cooling,which looks like great option,just those prices
> 
> Thanks,Jura


I went through about 6 cubes in 10 mins before I had to dump the pot out. This was with only a single core enabled which stayed around 30c under load, with all 6 cores it hit's 70c within 3sec under load.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Haha, I wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's just normal ice cubes. Though I will be getting some DICE sometime soon hopefully.


Right on man, nice OC. What mount are you using? That custom one that someone was making and selling on here for $150ish awhile back? Did you do the whole thing with the kneaded eraser or thermal pad and such as an insulator?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I went through about 6 cubes in 10 mins before I had to dump the pot out. This was with only a single core enabled which stayed around 30c under load, with all 6 cores it hit's 70c within 3sec under load.


Make a video of the setup and your next benchmark run dude! Don't leave us hangin.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Right on man, nice OC. What mount are you using? That custom one that someone was making and selling on here for $150ish awhile back? Did you do the whole thing with the kneaded eraser or thermal pad and such as an insulator?
> Make a video of the setup and your next benchmark run dude! Don't leave us hangin.


Yes, I'm using one of BartX's pots, it's pretty nice for the price.

As for insulation, I did it the messy way by coating the top half of the board with dielectric grease. Around the socket I used a layer of paper towel, a thin piece of neoprene (under the retention bracket), more paper towel and then a thick neoprene gasket on top. I'll post some pics up of it later.

Doing a video wouldn't be a bad idea, but I'll wait until I get some DICE before I do that.


----------



## RS11

Hi all - I have a Gigabyte EX58-UD5 mobo. This forum helped me with making the move to a Xeon 5670 processor (which is in and running sweet!)

BUT - has anyone with an Intel X58 / ICH10R chipset made the move to Windows 10?

I'm confused about the core drivers which need to be installed, namely intel chipset driver software. The automatic utility does not reveal anything that I need to download; I can't help but think that this is incorrect.

Any thoughts?

Few notes:
- I have a Xeon 5670 overclocked to 4.2Ghz
- Mobo is Gigabyte EX58-UD5 rev 1
- Windows 10 x64

I've installed:
- Intel RSTe v11.7.4.1001 WHQL drivers - this has successfully updated the relevant SATA drivers
- Intel Chipset Device Software (INF Update utility) 10.0.27 - it does not appear that this did anything.. :/

My mobo runs:
- Intel North Bridge: Intel® X58 Express Chipset
- South Bridge: Intel® ICH10R

Any input would be appreciated! Cheers..


----------



## Euskafreez

You don't need to install any drivers for the X58 nor the ICH10R. Your X58 will run like a charm on windows 10, from scratch it already has all the whql drivers you need. If it works don't touch it. That's what I've done. Since the X58 is few years old you don't have to worry much about drivers.


----------



## DR4G00N

Pics of my benching rig since you wanted them.














Yeah! -2c










SuperPI 1M @ 5.027GHz 1.6V & 2184MHz 9-10-10-27-1T ram. Result: 8.657 Sec.











I tried to do a 32M run too but it BSOD'ed half way through.

Total cost of the rig is around $800 for now.


----------



## RS11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> You don't need to install any drivers for the X58 nor the ICH10R. Your X58 will run like a charm on windows 10, from scratch it already has all the whql drivers you need. If it works don't touch it. That's what I've done. Since the X58 is few years old you don't have to worry much about drivers.


Thanks for the info! This makes my life easier









I am having some instability issues though (I guess that is why I've been looking into drivers). It seems that my rig is unstable in W10.

What is the max temp and voltage limit under load for the x5670?

I'm presently hitting 4.2Ghz @ 1.3225 v on air. When gaming I'm hitting about 70 degrees - which seems astronomically high?


----------



## RS11

Just to add - I am crashing in games. I'm trying to determine whether this is linked to the nvidia drivers..

I'm presently running OCCT, the CPU+Mem test failed straight away. The CPU test seems to be ok (10 mins in - lets see if this lasts an hour..). I am starting to question whether my Memory is the culprit though..

Arghhh


----------



## Euskafreez

I doubt the default w10 drivers are to blame. Like I said the X58 is not the latest, and it's more of a workstation platform than a regular desktop platform. Hence is why it is somewhat very stable. Assuming your overclock passes stress test like occt or memtest it should be fine. But hey sometimes ...

I had to rise my cpu vcore yesterday. Don't asky me why but I had two crash in GTA V. I added a bit of tension on both cpu and qpi and it is fine. My Vcore seats at 1.24V and the QPI is around 1.26V if I'm not mistaken. At least I'm able to pass OCCT for hours at 4.2ghz with only 1.24V. My cores average temp are 57°C -61°C max-. Me and nzsi7 are some luck ****s, ours X5675 are doing well with air cooling.

How many memory modules do you have bro? You should try with only 3, just to be sure the other 3 are not the reason you're facing some stability issues. If roll few pages back, you'll find a nice tutorial posted by jura. The QPI might be the issue in your case -1.35V was the maximum recommended by the tutorial when dealing with the QPI vcore-, have a look at it.


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Pics of my benching rig since you wanted them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to do a 32M run too but it BSOD'ed half way through.
> 
> Total cost of the rig is around $800 for now.


Way to go! Reminds me of my DFI NF4 Ultra-D days. I tried to ice my BH5 memories







.


----------



## kastriot

Hi guys, i have P6t Deluxe V2 mobo with [email protected] with 4x4GB 1600Mhz as 2xdual channel now i wanted to ask has anybody tried registered ecc memory like 3x4GB or 3x8GB on this mobo and does it work? i have latest bios 1202 i know that mobo doesn't support ecc but i don't need ecc functionality reason is that 3x8Gb ecc modules are cheap.


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kastriot*
> 
> Hi guys, i have P6t Deluxe V2 mobo with [email protected] with 4x4GB 1600Mhz as 2xdual channel now i wanted to ask has anybody tried registered ecc memory like 3x4GB or 3x8GB on this mobo and does it work? i have latest bios 1202..


Your Xeon shoud support the ECC memory. I mean the Xeon works with both ECC and non-ECC. I'm not sure your P6T Deluxe v2 -nor the v1- has the ECC parity though. It's worth the try if you're a serious workstation kinda guy.

Best of luck


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Pics of my benching rig since you wanted them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! -2c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SuperPI 1M @ 5.027GHz 1.6V & 2184MHz 9-10-10-27-1T ram. Result: 8.657 Sec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to do a 32M run too but it BSOD'ed half way through.
> 
> Total cost of the rig is around $800 for now.











That is gnarly.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> Way to go! Reminds me of my DFI NF4 Ultra-D days. I tried to ice my BH5 memories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is gnarly.


Thanks!








I have some S775 stuff (Modded Asus P5Q-E, 2x 512MB Micron ram & a whole bunch of cpu's) and an FX-8150 coming to have some fun with as well. But that's not for this thread.








I may also pick up an X5687 and see how high I can push it.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS11*
> 
> Thanks for the info! This makes my life easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am having some instability issues though (I guess that is why I've been looking into drivers). It seems that my rig is unstable in W10.
> 
> What is the max temp and voltage limit under load for the x5670?
> 
> I'm presently hitting 4.2Ghz @ 1.3225 v on air. When gaming I'm hitting about 70 degrees - which seems astronomically high?


Hi there

I would say yours temps are pretty much normal,but this depends on the heatsink/CPU cooler,what CPU cooler/heatsink you are running ?

Regarding yours is crashing,what BCLK and what multi are you running ? And at what speed are you running RAM?

I remember I've run previous X5670 on air(Thermalright HR02 "Macho") with P6T SE and there I've run 200x21 with 1.33v and my temps has been pretty much like yours in hot weather,during the night or rendering my temps has been in 60's

Hope this helps there

Thanks,Jura


----------



## RS11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I would say yours temps are pretty much normal,but this depends on the heatsink/CPU cooler,what CPU cooler/heatsink you are running ?
> 
> Regarding yours is crashing,what BCLK and what multi are you running ? And at what speed are you running RAM?
> 
> I remember I've run previous X5670 on air(Thermalright HR02 "Macho") with P6T SE and there I've run 200x21 with 1.33v and my temps has been pretty much like yours in hot weather,during the night or rendering my temps has been in 60's
> 
> Hope this helps there
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Thanks for the feedback









I'm running a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 heatsink with 2 Noctua fans. BCLK is 200, Multi is 21, RAM is using the XMP Profile (1.65v, 1.35v QPI, 8-8-8-24, 1600Mhz)

I relaxed the timings on the ram to 9-9-9-24 to see whether that would improve system stability - but I literally just failed the Intel burn test on the second pass.

I'm just going to experiment with taking off the XMP profile and enter the values in manually to see if that helps.. but it doesn't look good..


----------



## RS11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> I doubt the default w10 drivers are to blame. Like I said the X58 is not the latest, and it's more of a workstation platform than a regular desktop platform. Hence is why it is somewhat very stable. Assuming your overclock passes stress test like occt or memtest it should be fine. But hey sometimes ...
> 
> I had to rise my cpu vcore yesterday. Don't asky me why but I had two crash in GTA V. I added a bit of tension on both cpu and qpi and it is fine. My Vcore seats at 1.24V and the QPI is around 1.26V if I'm not mistaken. At least I'm able to pass OCCT for hours at 4.2ghz with only 1.24V. My cores average temp are 57°C -61°C max-. Me and nzsi7 are some luck ****s, ours X5675 are doing well with air cooling.
> 
> How many memory modules do you have bro? You should try with only 3, just to be sure the other 3 are not the reason you're facing some stability issues. If roll few pages back, you'll find a nice tutorial posted by jura. The QPI might be the issue in your case -1.35V was the maximum recommended by the tutorial when dealing with the QPI vcore-, have a look at it.


Thanks for the feedback smile.gif

I've just been spending most of the day on this - going back to basics and benchmarking etc. I'm struggling with OCCT. CPU OCCT passes (1 hour) with vcore @1.3v. However, I "Always" fail the CPU: Linpack test at exactly the 13minute mark. I've raised my vcore to 1.34 volts. Same thing. I've relaxed the timings on my RAM from 8-8-8-24 to 9-9-9-24. Same result.

I'm not quite sure whether I can trust the OCCT:Linpack test.

I ran the windows memory diagnostic - passed with no issues. I'm presently running the Intel Burn Test to see if anything shows up..

From what I can see the Intel Burn Test (max stress) tests both CPU and RAM. So this ought to be sufficient.. thoughts?

To answer your question - I have 12GB ram (2 kits; each module is 2GB, 6 bays). Removing the ram is my last resort tbh..


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS11*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just been spending most of the day on this - going back to basics and benchmarking etc. I'm struggling with OCCT. CPU OCCT passes (1 hour) with vcore @1.3v. However, I "Always" fail the CPU: Linpack test at exactly the 13minute mark. I've raised my vcore to 1.34 volts. Same thing. I've relaxed the timings on my RAM from 8-8-8-24 to 9-9-9-24. Same result.
> 
> I'm not quite sure whether I can trust the OCCT:Linpack test.
> 
> I ran the windows memory diagnostic - passed with no issues. I'm presently running the Intel Burn Test to see if anything shows up..
> 
> From what I can see the Intel Burn Test (max stress) tests both CPU and RAM. So this ought to be sufficient.. thoughts?
> 
> To answer your question - I have 12GB ram (2 kits; each module is 2GB, 6 bays). Removing the ram is my last resort tbh..


Hi there

What CPU heatsink/cooler are you running and what thermal paste are you using ?

Can you please check yours vCore drop or does holds vCore without the dropping ? Please check what speed are yours RAM and what BCLK and what multi are you running,can you try to run BCLK at 175 and Multi at 24x

Second bit what QPI are you running,I would suggest up bit more QPI if you are running low QPI,in my case I'm running X5670 at 175 BCLK and 24x Multi at 1.312v,but this is on H100i

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## RS11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> What CPU heatsink/cooler are you running and what thermal paste are you using ?
> 
> Can you please check yours vCore drop or does holds vCore without the dropping ? Please check what speed are yours RAM and what BCLK and what multi are you running,can you try to run BCLK at 175 and Multi at 24x
> 
> Second bit what QPI are you running,I would suggest up bit more QPI if you are running low QPI,in my case I'm running X5670 at 175 BCLK and 24x Multi at 1.312v,but this is on H100i
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Thanks for the feedback









I'm running a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 heatsink with 2 Noctua fans. BCLK is 200, Multi is 21, RAM is using the XMP Profile (1.65v, 1.35v QPI, 8-8-8-24, 1600Mhz). I can't remember which thermal compound I used. I previously used Arctic Silver 5 on my i7 920, but used something else when installing the Xeon. It was a good one from memory.

I relaxed the timings on the ram to 9-9-9-24 to see whether that would improve system stability - but I literally just failed the Intel burn test on the second pass.

I'm just going to experiment with taking off the XMP profile and enter the values in manually to see if that helps.. but it doesn't look good..


----------



## RS11

Just to add - I'm on air and running much higher QPI - perhaps I'm over-reaching?

When I first posted on the forum today, I was worried about 70 degree temps - but now I'm worried about system stability. My temps rise to 80 degrees in the OCCT benchmark yet I'm still unstable when running the CPU Lin Pack test..

not good :/


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS11*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 heatsink with 2 Noctua fans. BCLK is 200, Multi is 21, RAM is using the XMP Profile (1.65v, 1.35v QPI, 8-8-8-24, 1600Mhz). I can't remember which thermal compound I used. I previously used Arctic Silver 5 on my i7 920, but used something else when installing the Xeon. It was a good one from memory.
> 
> I relaxed the timings on the ram to 9-9-9-24 to see whether that would improve system stability - but I literally just failed the Intel burn test on the second pass.
> 
> I'm just going to experiment with taking off the XMP profile and enter the values in manually to see if that helps.. but it doesn't look good..


Hi there

CPU Cooler/heatsink is great,but yours temps are pretty much very common on X5670 when you are running this CPU at 200 BCLK and 21x Multi,I think on mine in past with Thermalright paste I've same temps,but after I've swapped paste for ShinEtsu and temps drops to 60's and I've lowered vCore later on

I would try to run as above I've suggested higher multi with lower BCLK like in my case,I'm not able to run 200X21 on mine at all,my UD3R wouldn't boot with 200x21 at all and regarding timing,I'm running my at 1400MHz and my RAM are rated at 1600MHz too and with XMP profile seems I've few issues with stability too,maybe this can be issue with yours too

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## RS11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> CPU Cooler/heatsink is great,but yours temps are pretty much very common on X5670 when you are running this CPU at 200 BCLK and 21x Multi,I think on mine in past with Thermalright paste I've same temps,but after I've swapped paste for ShinEtsu and temps drops to 60's and I've lowered vCore later on
> 
> I would try to run as above I've suggested higher multi with lower BCLK like in my case,I'm not able to run 200X21 on mine at all,my UD3R wouldn't boot with 200x21 at all and regarding timing,I'm running my at 1400MHz and my RAM are rated at 1600MHz too and with XMP profile seems I've few issues with stability too,maybe this can be issue with yours too
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Thanks for this - I'll definitely look into the ShinEtsu paste! As for the RAM - this has me scratching my head. My PC refuses to post on any speed setting other than 1333Mhz or 1600Mhz (its rated speed). I don't think I've tried the 1400 setting that you've mentioned so I'll give it a go


----------



## RS11

Just to add - do you have any idea what "VIN7" is ? OCCT keeps failing because of this so called "VIN 7" voltage; however, there are no spikes or anything - it runs at a solid 2.16v at all times. I don't even know what this refers to.. any ideas?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RS11*
> 
> Thanks for this - I'll definitely look into the ShinEtsu paste! As for the RAM - this has me scratching my head. My PC refuses to post on any speed setting other than 1333Mhz or 1600Mhz (its rated speed). I don't think I've tried the 1400 setting that you've mentioned so I'll give it a go


Hi there

AS5 is great too and regarding ShinEtsu I've used that paste on previous CPU and no problems too and same like you I'm not able to run higher than 1600MHz without the increasing the BCLK and please check thread over on Hardforum X58 Xeon

You can try play with the settings and you will see there

Thanks,Jura


----------



## DR4G00N

I'm surprised this thing hasn't died yet from the amount of volts I'm using.







But hey, I'm not going to complain.
X5650 @ 5.139GHz 1.62V
Uncore @ 4.0218GHz 1.45V VTT

SuperPi 1M: 8 sec 94 ms
#4 spot in HWBot for this processor.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I'm surprised this thing hasn't died yet from the amount of volts I'm using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, I'm not going to complain.
> X5650 @ 5.139GHz 1.62V
> Uncore @ 4.0218GHz 1.45V VTT
> 
> SuperPi 1M: 8 sec 94 ms
> #4 spot in HWBot for this processor.


You sir are crazy







Gj on the clocks.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> You sir are crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gj on the clocks.


Thanks and I'm not crazy, I just like to overclock!








I really need some DICE though, ice cubes just can't handle this kind of voltage. Temps get up into the 40's after a couple of runs and it BSOD's.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Thanks and I'm not crazy, I just like to overclock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need some DICE though, ice cubes just can't handle this kind of voltage. Temps get up into the 40's after a couple of runs and it BSOD's.


I think it's time for you to pick up a W3690! 1.6 for 5.0 is crazy. The W3690 I have can do CPUZ bench at 5.0 with 1.48-1.52V. This is under water so temps are even higher than yours.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> I think it's time for you to pick up a W3690! 1.6 for 5.0 is crazy. The W3690 I have can do CPUZ bench at 5.0 with 1.48-1.52V. This is under water so temps are even higher than yours.


1.6v is pretty average for this chip @ 5GHz+ actually. I am planning to get a W3680 or 980X sometime in the future but first I want to get a Crosshair V Formula-Z for this FX-8150 I'm getting.


----------



## seanzylol

http://valid.canardpc.com/ikrsj8

 My best so far. Im trying to go subzero over the weekend for some 5ghz 6970 crossfire and xp fun







.


----------



## guyzappa

This is my 24x7 oc

loving this 7 year old cpu and see no reason of switching it just yet.


----------



## wailam

Is it still worth it to upgrade to Xeon 2011~2011-3 or just keep using Xeon 1366? Because Xeon X5xxx series price is the same as new i5 5th gen in my country which is my country sucks. The seller try to ripoff us with things that are 10 years old with price of a new i5.


----------



## guyzappa

you have x5xx xeons on ebay for low $$$


----------



## Euskafreez

I can't answer for the other X5xxx users. But I suppose they have, like myself, bought second hand X5xxx cpus. They are easy to find and you should not worry about warranty or any possible damages. Those used Xeons have been treated well in their previous environment. The servers they were part of, had a decent cooling system in an temperature controlled room.

120€ is what I've paid mine for. I don't know where you live bro but you'd give a go to eBay, quite a few German resellers have what you're looking for, and at a decent price. Best of luck in your search.

Until proven wrong -I have probably not googled enough- the best informations I've found about our oldies were from a french speaking website : comptoir-hardware. Hope this help. It should, graphs and raw datas are straightforward.

And the i7-980x their have benched was running at stock. Our X5xxx clock around 4-4.2ghz and can catch up with the latest gen in single thread process with the help of a decent overclocking. But if power consumption and/or efficiency worry you in idle, you'd upgrade.


----------



## wailam

I don't mind 2nd hands ones as I know new ones mostly doesn't exist anymore. The problem now is the price which is really expensive and which is about 95% of my monthly salary (also the processor is 10 years old already, the price should be 60~70% of its original price)







Ebay price are the same price as those seller that i ask. (In our country Malaysia our basic salary is RM800=US$191.09, our country still sucks overall. Not that I wanted to say my country is bad or anything at all but its those seller that making its own people thinking the country its own is sucks). Sorry if I go off topic here.


----------



## Euskafreez

The processor is not 10 years old. The Socket 1366 was launch in 2008. The hexacore cpus came out in 2010. Okay they are old, but 5 yo only -which is, or was, an eternity in computer technology. The price of a X5675 was around US1500$ at launch. We can now buy it for 10% of the price. I don't think your seller is trying to rip you off mate.

Overclocking looks like a pretty expensive hobby where you're from. Good luck though


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Unless Ebay is not available, why are you buying these at such high prices? High VAT?

If you don't need 6 cores, you can grab an E5640 off ebay for under $30.


----------



## wailam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Unless Ebay is not available, why are you buying these at such high prices? High VAT?
> 
> If you don't need 6 cores, you can grab an E5640 off ebay for under $30.


Right now I'm still using 4 core and I'm pretty sure know which CPU should I get for myself which is I need more than 4 core. If I don't need 6 core then I won't be here right now and I quite know the price as well, sorry if I offended you xxpenguinxx. 4 core upgrade to 4 core again with the same architecture just different speed?







You better off get a Skylake Xeon processor with that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> The processor is not 10 years old. The Socket 1366 was launch in 2008. The hexacore cpus came out in 2010. Okay they are old, but 5 yo only -which is, or was, an eternity in computer technology. The price of a X5675 was around US1500$ at launch. We can now buy it for 10% of the price. I don't think your seller is trying to rip you off mate.
> 
> Overclocking looks like a pretty expensive hobby where you're from. Good luck though


Thanks for correcting me. My place sure is sucks.


----------



## DunePilot

Most of the higher end X56** are from Feb 2011 actually. I see no reason to upgrade at the moment. Id like to wait two years and get whatever the new $1000 cpu enthusiast one is. Whatever replaces the 5960X.


----------



## DR4G00N

I just switched out my x58a-oc for my X58 classy 4-way in my main rig, mainly because the oc board would be better for benching as it can hit 227 BCLK with minor tweaks so I'm sure I could do 228-230 when in slow mode.

I took the nb/vrm heatsink off to repaste it since I know it's never been done, ever. But damn, that stuff is hard as rock.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I just switched out my x58a-oc for my X58 classy 4-way in my main rig, mainly because the oc board would be better for benching as it can hit 227 BCLK with minor tweaks so I'm sure I could do 228-230 when in slow mode.
> 
> I took the nb/vrm heatsink off to repaste it since I know it's never been done, ever. But damn, that stuff is hard as rock.


*Looks to the right at open case* Nope... too much work.

Next time I tear it apart though... I should probably do that too.


----------



## wailam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I just switched out my x58a-oc for my X58 classy 4-way in my main rig, mainly because the oc board would be better for benching as it can hit 227 BCLK with minor tweaks so I'm sure I could do 228-230 when in slow mode.
> 
> I took the nb/vrm heatsink off to repaste it since I know it's never been done, ever. But damn, that stuff is hard as rock.


About that should we really change the paste? I know mine already hard as rock since I've received it. I'm too afraid to changed it as the the heatsink stuck like solid to the chip. Does it use those CPU thermal paste or thermal pad?


----------



## DunePilot

Paste I think but the VRMs might be thermal pads, that is what the watercooled blocks call for. I would also say it would probably be smart to use something non-conductive like MX-4 where thermal paste is needed. Maybe I will get around to doing that one day on the UD5.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wailam*
> 
> About that should we really change the paste? I know mine already hard as rock since I've received it. I'm too afraid to changed it as the the heatsink stuck like solid to the chip. Does it use those CPU thermal paste or thermal pad?


It uses TIM and if the nb temps are good, then there isn't really a reason too change it. But if you do decide to change it then just make sure you apply the paste evenly on the die so you don't get bare spots when you put it back together.


----------



## DR4G00N

This thing will never die!









X5650 1C/1T @ 5.22GHz 1.65V
http://valid.x86.fr/zv6t6x


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> This thing will never die!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X5650 1C/1T @ 5.22GHz 1.65V
> http://valid.x86.fr/zv6t6x


Jesus. Are you doing that on water? What are your temps like and how has that thing not died yet.. Im weary about pumping 1.65 through my w3520 on water for benches.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Jesus. Are you doing that on water? What are your temps like and how has that thing not died yet.. Im weary about pumping 1.65 through my w3520 on water for benches.


Cooling it with a Hyper T4.







But I was just idle testing it though so temps were around 35-40c.

I think it needs a higher pcie freq though @ 115 it bugs out at 228 BCLK but with 120+ I might be able to push it further.

I once pushed my ol' 920 to 1.75V vcore and 1.55V VTT, still works like new.


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Cooling it with a Hyper T4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I was just idle testing it though so temps were around 35-40c.
> 
> I think it needs a higher pcie freq though @ 115 it bugs out at 228 BCLK but with 120+ I might be able to push it further.
> 
> I once pushed my ol' 920 to 1.75V vcore and 1.55V VTT, still works like new.


But the 920 was a 45nm chip and built like a rock. They could generally take more abuse. I am curious how far this will go though.

With regards to NB temps. What temps do you guys normally see? Different manufacturers will have different temps given the likewise different heatsink designs, but it might be interesting to compare.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> But the 920 was a 45nm chip and built like a rock. They could generally take more abuse. I am curious how far this will go though.
> 
> With regards to NB temps. What temps do you guys normally see? Different manufacturers will have different temps given the likewise different heatsink designs, but it might be interesting to compare.


i sit at about 40 idle with factory paste. But i have a 120mm fan on my vrms and a 80mm high cfm fan on my nb.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> But the 920 was a 45nm chip and built like a rock. They could generally take more abuse. I am curious how far this will go though.
> 
> With regards to NB temps. What temps do you guys normally see? Different manufacturers will have different temps given the likewise different heatsink designs, but it might be interesting to compare.


NB temps:
X58A-OC: 45c

X58 SLI LE: 40c

X58 Classy 4-Way: 65-75c


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Cooling it with a Hyper T4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I was just idle testing it though so temps were around 35-40c.
> 
> I think it needs a higher pcie freq though @ 115 it bugs out at 228 BCLK but with 120+ I might be able to push it further.
> 
> I once pushed my ol' 920 to 1.75V vcore and 1.55V VTT, still works like new.










1.75v on a i7-920 is insane. Bloomfield's were straight beast! If only they had more OC potential. Than again I'm glad that the Xeons have better OC potential at the end of the day. My 960 and L5639 is retired. I never pushed that many voltages through my 960 though. Since my PC room can get as cool as 55c some days in the fall\winter, I can usually run some ridiculous speeds with great idle temps.


----------



## Born2rade

I'm using Evga X58 SLI e767 and my NB temps are 60c+ Idle and gets no higher than 70c Load and that is with reapplying Paste.

I just bought 40m fans so hopefully that will help, other than that my voltages are quite low.


----------



## victoramm

Hello, i bought an very very cheap DFI x58 t3eh6 and now i am looking forward to create a very good budget system, but i found on the internet that the xeon x5600 series does not work on DFI motherboard.

but the xeon w3565 works fine so i gonna buy one from china por 20 bucks, and go ahead and mount a budget system, is there anything that i should now about RAM? 1600mhz works ok?

has anyone in this world find out some bios mod hardware mod, to work the xeon x5600 series in incompatible motherboards?

does the xeon w3670 w3680 w3690 works on my motherboard? cant find anything.

thanks! always dreaming with that six core x58 system!


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victoramm*
> 
> Hello, i bought an very very cheap DFI x58 t3eh6 and now i am looking forward to create a very good budget system, but i found on the internet that the xeon x5600 series does not work on DFI motherboard.
> 
> but the xeon w3565 works fine so i gonna buy one from china por 20 bucks, and go ahead and mount a budget system, is there anything that i should now about RAM? 1600mhz works ok?
> 
> has anyone in this world find out some bios mod hardware mod, to work the xeon x5600 series in incompatible motherboards?
> 
> does the xeon w3670 w3680 w3690 works on my motherboard? cant find anything.
> 
> thanks! always dreaming with that six core x58 system!


Thing is in order to use the x series you are gonna have to find the latest bios.. Problem with that is dfi quit supporting the lan party line of boards and dont have any of the files anymore.. Edit. You might be able to get away with putting the micro code in the bios if you know how to edit bioses... I wouldnt risk it though.


----------



## DunePilot

New info on a 10 core X99 chip to be the new $1000 enthusiast cpu and a 2011v3 Xeon 22 core 44 thread (probably the price of a cheap car lol) came out a couple weeks ago. Figured a few of you would find this interesting, I just came across the info today.

http://wccftech.com/intel-broadwell-e-specifications-leaked-core-i7-6950x-flagship-processor-10-cores-20-threads-core-i7-6900k-core-i7-6850k-core-i7-6800k-detailed/


----------



## victoramm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Thing is in order to use the x series you are gonna have to find the latest bios.. Problem with that is dfi quit supporting the lan party line of boards and dont have any of the files anymore.. Edit. You might be able to get away with putting the micro code in the bios if you know how to edit bioses... I wouldnt risk it though.


I searched the internet and even people with the micro code update cant get the xeon to work, i will not risk, gonna buy some weaker xeon and search more on the internet, but I find some chinese overclocker who got the x5650 to work on a DFI junior but he does not say how the mod works only that is hard to do... its on the chiphell forums, they should have made a really hard mod to make it work, something like modding or the mother board or modding the CPU itself

http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1113832-1-1.html

i depend on the google translator to understand chinese, cant go much more deep on the internet to find it, haha.

well, I think the perfomance with a quad core 45nm would be fine anyways... or if I find some i7 970 for cheap, can be awesome too.


----------



## Euskafreez

Well I'll wait and see until AMD releases its new line. The designer of the very first Athlon came back and he and his team are working on it. Not sure it will help with the performances but a bit of competition aint bad for the pricetag.


----------



## greywarden

Looks like I'm still waiting for Skylake-E, new socket and all. I might still jump on the Pascal Titan bandwagon, especially if a single card can beat my dual 980Ti setup.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> New info on a 10 core X99 chip to be the new $1000 enthusiast cpu and a 2011v3 Xeon 22 core 44 thread (probably the price of a cheap car lol) came out a couple weeks ago. Figured a few of you would find this interesting, I just came across the info today.
> 
> http://wccftech.com/intel-broadwell-e-specifications-leaked-core-i7-6950x-flagship-processor-10-cores-20-threads-core-i7-6900k-core-i7-6850k-core-i7-6800k-detailed/


Should we expect the same old non increase in IPC with the 14nm 2011-3 Broadwell E lineup?


----------



## SmOgER

Anyone have suggestions where to find a cheap LGA1366 motherboard?








CPUs look extremely tempting, but motherboards still seem to be a bit exotic...


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Anyone have suggestions where to find a cheap LGA1366 motherboard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPUs look extremely tempting, but motherboards still seem to be a bit exotic...


whats cheap? you can get a intel x58ds0 for 120 on ebay. Theres a few p6t boards under 200 and everything else is 250+ If you dont need a 32 nm 6core The nehalem xeons are dirt cheap. I paid like 20 bucks for 2 w3520s


----------



## SmOgER

No, I mean something cheap enough to be worth buying as a no brainer for it's performance per buck.

Would this mobo fit into ATX case?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-Precision-T3500-System-Motherbaord-LGA-1366-09KPNV-K095G-XPDFK-LGA1366-/371357963270?hash=item5676a8d406:g:OnkAAOSwu4BVhd0-

what about this one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Dell-Poweredge-R410-Dual-Xeon-LGA1366-Motherboard-System-Board-3GTGH-N051F-/390917979322?hash=item5b0486fcba:g:q30AAOSwPe1T-5xj


----------



## voxson5

Hey all,

Just a question for 5670+ owners - Have you found that you can obtain 24/7 overclocks ~5ghz or higher?

The reason I ask is that my 5649 sits on 4.29Ghz at 1.35vcore IBT/Prime stable but requires huge increases to get stable at any higher speed (4.4 was not stable at 1.4vcore and I did not wish to push higher). Board can do 221 bclk but cpu doesn;t like it.

A 5679/80/90 looks pretty sweet, however if it only provides a ~10% increase over what I already have it is not much of an upgrade...


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> No, I mean something cheap enough to be worth buying as a no brainer for it's performance per buck.
> 
> Would this mobo fit into ATX case?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-Precision-T3500-System-Motherbaord-LGA-1366-09KPNV-K095G-XPDFK-LGA1366-/371357963270?hash=item5676a8d406:g:OnkAAOSwu4BVhd0-
> 
> what about this one?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Dell-Poweredge-R410-Dual-Xeon-LGA1366-Motherboard-System-Board-3GTGH-N051F-/390917979322?hash=item5b0486fcba:g:q30AAOSwPe1T-5xj


That looks like a e-atx board. It owuld fit in some full size cases.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Just a question for 5670+ owners - Have you found that you can obtain 24/7 overclocks ~5ghz or higher?
> 
> The reason I ask is that my 5649 sits on 4.29Ghz at 1.35vcore IBT/Prime stable but requires huge increases to get stable at any higher speed (4.4 was not stable at 1.4vcore and I did not wish to push higher). Board can do 221 bclk but cpu doesn;t like it.
> 
> A 5679/80/90 looks pretty sweet, however if it only provides a ~10% increase over what I already have it is not much of an upgrade...


They all oc about the same tbh, both my x5650 & x5670 do about the same clocks as your L5649 with the same voltage. 5GHz 24/7 isn't going to happen with 1.35 Vcore, more like with 1.5-1.6V which is way over the maximum safe spec.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> They all oc about the same tbh, both my x5650 & x5670 do about the same clocks as your L5649 with the same voltage. 5GHz 24/7 isn't going to happen with 1.35 Vcore, more like with 1.5-1.6V which is way over the maximum safe spec.


Thank you.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> No, I mean something cheap enough to be worth buying as a no brainer for it's performance per buck.
> 
> Would this mobo fit into ATX case?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-Precision-T3500-System-Motherbaord-LGA-1366-09KPNV-K095G-XPDFK-LGA1366-/371357963270?hash=item5676a8d406:g:OnkAAOSwu4BVhd0-
> 
> what about this one?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Dell-Poweredge-R410-Dual-Xeon-LGA1366-Motherboard-System-Board-3GTGH-N051F-/390917979322?hash=item5b0486fcba:g:q30AAOSwPe1T-5xj


Just a heads up on those dual server boards, you better check the pin-out on the power socket. They are not always standard ATX V2 like the ones we use in our desktops.
They may look the same but can be proprietary and the pin-out is different. It may even plug in, but it won't work.
I found out the hard way, had to buy a server PSU and a distributor adaptor. But I did get two dual socket 1366 Supermicro boards running with x5620 CPUs. on the one PSU.
I run them on a wood board with small blocks under the boards with out a case in the open air.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Should we expect the same old non increase in IPC with the 14nm 2011-3 Broadwell E lineup?


No idea, here is another page with some more info. No talk on a % increase on IPC. Chipset is staying the same, die shrink, more cache, more cores... it would be nice but I can't justify it, I'm still sitting at 25% complete on MGS:5, still haven't touched Witcher 3, and haven't played but a less than 50 hours of GTA:5 online... I haven't used my X58 rig enough to even consider "needing" something faster.

http://wccftech.com/intel-broadwelle-scheduled-launch-q1-2016-feature-8-6-core-skus-retaining-support-x99-platform/


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Should we expect the same old non increase in IPC with the 14nm 2011-3 Broadwell E lineup?


I think there will be an increase. A small increase that no one would notice outside of benchmarks\e-peen situations.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> No idea, here is another page with some more info. No talk on a % increase on IPC. Chipset is staying the same, die shrink, more cache, more cores... it would be nice but I can't justify it, I'm still sitting at 25% complete on MGS:5, still haven't touched Witcher 3, and haven't played but a less than 50 hours of GTA:5 online... I haven't used my X58 rig enough to even consider "needing" something faster.
> 
> http://wccftech.com/intel-broadwelle-scheduled-launch-q1-2016-feature-8-6-core-skus-retaining-support-x99-platform/


I agree with the "consider needing" something faster" statement. I really NEED to start playing MGS V: TPP again. I don't think I've reached the 25% mark just yet. I haven't touched The Witcher 3 either. I have it installed, I just haven't found the time to play TW3. I'm not buying Fallout 4 until I at least finish MGS V. Tomb Raider is right around the corner and I'm a huge TR fan. I still break out the PS1 or the Dreamcast to play some of my old favorites.

As far as X58 goes, it's still boss for people who wants to game\twtich and needs extra performance from the Hexa cores. I use a lot of different types of software on my PC and I have absolutely no need to upgrade at the moment. IMO no gamer needs a $1000.00 HEDT CPU workstation unless they are really working with some heavy duty programs. You know the types of programs that you'll need to make a living. I'm paired with a Fury X at the moment and it's wonderful. I have no reason to upgrade due to gaming. I'm running 4Ghz daily which is great for my high end programs that I use on my workstation. Intel is throwing out cores and large amounts of cache that no one really needs. Hopefully AMD Zen can truly make things competitive again.


----------



## Euskafreez

To be honest guys, not much games or programs need more than our hexacore running at 4ghz or above. The only one I have in mind is Arma 3. And only the multiplayer is a problem ... sometimes. If you're unfamiliar with Arma 3 well it's simple ... many problems are on the server side. If the server runs lot of scripts your fps drops a lot. The game uses 2 cores, so you need those two to be as fast as possible. BF4, GTA5 and Watch Dogs are making a good use of my cpus though.

If it wasn't for the lack of M2 PCIe SSD it would be sweet as. Apple did well by not using a sata 3 sad on my MBP. It's so much faster in some specific situations. When decompressing a multiple .rar archives file, it's so much better.

I hope AMD will release some competitive cpus next year. That will force Intel to drop the price of their 2011-v3 platform







.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> If it wasn't for the lack of M2 PCIe SSD it would be sweet as.


It is possible to get M.2 support.


----------



## DunePilot

I need to do a build log and video log of my Mac Pro build... that thing is a beast even though it can't be overclocked. Been using it for audio, like I said though between both systems I don't have any need for something new, probably gonna try to hold out for Cannonlake-E still... no telling where things will be by then, everything from GPUs to monitors to DX12 will have had quite awhile to move forward and these will be starting to show their age I would imagine. I can live with that time line.

I did order my 62 year old dad a new computer for Christmas, gonna be recording and doing a build log and video of it. He had been using the same 12 year old AMD and it is still chugging along LOL. He wanted to learn CAD though, he is a hydraulic engineer by trade so I surprised him with a newegg parts list and told him to watch the mail, we are gonna build it together when it all gets here this week. Went with a 1150 socket and that $70 duo core overclockable G3258 and a GTX 950, it is gonna be one of the best looking and best performing $550 builds I think I have seen (new, I say new because most of us know you can get some big bang out of your buck with used 1366 stuff if you're the lucky dude to catch it on craigslist). Usually when you see a cheap budget one like that its just a random bunch of parts, functional but a bit of organized chaos. I could have cut another $150 out of the build but I didn't want to cut corners for him so I got the case I wanted and the more expensive card and stuff, with a big reason being simply aesthetics. I wanted something that looks really good but is gonna be functional and overkill and last awhile, especially as long as he keeps one. Hopefully the build goes smooth and this one last him 12 years too.


----------



## Euskafreez

I know few extension cards are available. But I've you tried it? The PCIe 2.0 could bottleneck those PCIe 3.0 card, couldn't they? I'm still looking for a PCIe 2.0 sata3 card that works better than the ICH10R. Aint gonna happen neither ...

It's not just the M2 support by itself mate. I would like to use a Samsung 950 or the Intel 750 at their full speed.


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I need to do a build log and video log of my Mac Pro build... that thing is a beast even though it can't be overclocked. Been using it for audio, like I said though between both systems I don't have any need for something new, probably gonna try to hold out for Cannonlake-E still... no telling where things will be by then, everything from GPUs to monitors to DX12 will have had quite awhile to move forward and these will be starting to show their age I would imagine. I can live with that time line.


I yet have to turn my Xeon platform into a hackintosh. But I've found some cheap Mac Pros for 600€ ... Better solution than the evga card and its crappy chipset and nf200 layout -you apparently need a watercooling to quiet it down.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> I yet have to turn my Xeon platform into a hackintosh. But I've found some cheap Mac Pros for 600€ ... Better solution than the evga card and its crappy chipset and nf200 layout -you apparently need a watercooling to quiet it down.


You can check the one out in my sig, if you have any questions just ask. The sweet spot are the 4.1 macs. I haven't had much sleep, I can't remember if it is the 2008 or 2009 ones... but anyways... later in year they updated to 5.1, you simply update firmware to latest version then patch it again with a 5.1 patch, you essentially have a 5.1 mac now and then you can swap to the 6 core Xeons. The 5.1 firmware supports 1333 ram and 6 core cpus. Without the firmware update your ram will downclock to 1066, so I actually run 1600 ram in mine but it downclocks to 1333, still fast as hell. 1612 Cinebench scores... it is an absolute beast. I really tried to think the build out from the ground up to build it to the max, I really need to do a build log on it to tell the whole idea behind why I picked the parts I did and such. The dual cpu versions also have only a socket, they have no kind of locking mechanism or such so it is a very risky swap where people very commonly ruin the daughter board or the cpu or both by tightening them down too much because from the factory they come de-lidded and you replace them with a IHS adding 2mm of thickness and people tighten them down too much. There are a bunch of work arounds and such using 2.2mm of spacers and thermal pads on the edge of the heatsinks, etc... but I really took things out on a limb and did it the legit way by delidding both X5690s. Not for the feint of heart.... I have had literally 2 hours of video on my camera and haven't gotten around to ever editing any of this into youtube videos... all of this on there for a good two months or maybe even three now. I need to get a move on because I know a few people would appreciate it.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I need to do a build log and video log of my Mac Pro build... that thing is a beast even though it can't be overclocked. Been using it for audio, like I said though between both systems I don't have any need for something new, probably gonna try to hold out for Cannonlake-E still... no telling where things will be by then, everything from GPUs to monitors to DX12 will have had quite awhile to move forward and these will be starting to show their age I would imagine. I can live with that time line.


DX12\Vulkan [Mantle successor] will heavily benefit the PCIe 2.0 X58 platform. Skylake-E was my hold out in 2013 and Cannonlake-E became my latest and greatest hold out in early-mid 2014 after Skylake started to "slowly" leak. We will see what Cannonlake-E brings. I'm at the point that I'm not going to upgrade unless I seriously need to and price is right [per performance]. When Intel starts talking a thousand dollars and MBs manufactures wants $350+ for quality, DDR4 is ridiculous and lets not to forget the everlasting expensive GPU releases. I just stop and think of how much money I could save or save and throw at the sports car.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> I know few extension cards are available. But I've you tried it? The PCIe 2.0 could bottleneck those PCIe 3.0 card, couldn't they? I'm still looking for a PCIe 2.0 sata3 card that works better than the ICH10R. Aint gonna happen neither ...
> 
> It's not just the M2 support by itself mate. I would like to use a Samsung 950 or the Intel 750 at their full speed.


Yeah I've tried it. I'm using a M.2 SSD and it gets 600MB/s and 1400MB/s read. 4K is roughly 120,000 IOPS. I don't think I'll need anything more for a while now.
It's going to be a long time before dual PCIe 2.0x16 is tapped out and I mean literally full saturated.


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Yeah I've tried it. I'm using a M.2 SSD and it gets 600MB/s and 1400MB/s read. 4K is roughly 120,000 IOPS. I don't think I'll need anything more for a while now.
> It's going to be a long time before dual PCIe 2.0x16 is tapped out and I mean literally full saturated.


Sounds legit my man, and thanks for correcting me! You mind sharing with us what sort of m2 card and ssd you're getting such nice results with? I have to make the best of my last PCIe free slot







.


----------



## Kana-Maru

No problem. I'm using the Kingston HyperX Predator:

http://s26.postimg.org/iaeu6m2ax/ATTO_Upload.jpg

To be perfectly honest, for everyday use I notice no difference coming from a 7200 HDD in RAID 0, a SSD in RAID 0 on Intel's SATA II connector or a PCIe SATA III SSD Samsung Evo.

I felt more a difference after running my rig @ 4Ghz daily over stock clocks. Not all programs benefit from having a super fast SSD from my testing. Some programs do, but others don't. I guess it's not bad for the OS and a few programs and games. I guess speed isn't a issue now.


----------



## Space Marine

Did anyone here successfully fixed a 1366 board with some bent pins?
Any tips on how to do that?


----------



## boasarang

I have.... i used a metal mech pencil to bend a few back.


----------



## SmOgER

*Metal* mech... But why??
Something like a simple toothpick will be much better and won't leave dents.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> *Metal* mech... But why??
> Something like a simple toothpick will be much better and won't leave dents.


because mechanical pencils fit over the pin perfectly and wont let it kink


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> They all oc about the same tbh, both my x5650 & x5670 do about the same clocks as your L5649 with the same voltage. 5GHz 24/7 isn't going to happen with 1.35 Vcore, more like with 1.5-1.6V which is way over the maximum safe spec.


I think if you keep your CPU under 65C with a good custom loop, a good chip can do 4.6+ @ 1.45V forsure. I wouldn't worry running 1.45V on a Westmere-E as long as temps are controlled, and you have a good mount keeping package / surface temps even and low overall.

I ran my 980X @ 1.4-1.45V for years, with 1.35V VTT. My PLL was low at 1.45V however. Under water max temps was 72C. This was at 4.2-4.5Ghz

The W3690 I've benched for half a day, was doing 5Ghz @ 1.5V CPUZ bench, and some Pi. X265 was near instant crash, but it was doing 4.8Ghz X265 at 1.45-1.48V IIRC.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> because mechanical pencils fit over the pin perfectly and wont let it kink


this is genious lol








I'll try both methods btw


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> this is genious lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try both methods btw


It works wonders. I once bought a board off of newegg and it came with like 6 bent pins on the 775 socket. Instead of returning it and waiting like 2 weeks for a new board, I just straightened them with a mechanical pencil. Took all of 20 minutes lol. How does the 5670 clock on the p6t. Im using a p6t deluxe v2 and was wondering how the hexa cores act on this board.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> It works wonders. I once bought a board off of newegg and it came with like 6 bent pins on the 775 socket. Instead of returning it and waiting like 2 weeks for a new board, I just straightened them with a mechanical pencil. Took all of 20 minutes lol. How does the 5670 clock on the p6t. Im using a p6t deluxe v2 and was wondering how the hexa cores act on this board.


It works fine, but my x5670 is a bit of a dud, cant do better then 4.2ghz at 1.35v vcore HT off LLC off 200x21. Im using 6x4 modules of ram at 1600 8 8 8 27 btw.
Qpi is at 3000 with 1.32v
Im fine with it, 4.2 was my aim but here people are claming easy 4.4, or 4.2 with much lower voltages and HT on.
If the price is better, id go for a x5660, it's really unrealistic u are gonna need a multi higher then x21


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> It works fine, but my x5670 is a bit of a dud, cant do better then 4.2ghz at 1.35v vcore HT off LLC off 200x21. Im using 6x4 modules of ram at 1600 8 8 8 27 btw.
> Qpi is at 3000 with 1.32v
> Im fine with it, 4.2 was my aim but here people are claming easy 4.4, or 4.2 with much lower voltages and HT on.
> If the price is better, id go for a x5660, it's really unrealistic u are gonna need a multi higher then x21


Ah. Will do. I wont need over 21 multi unless im benching subzero. My board is good till 235 bclk on room temp water with a w3520..


----------



## thznutz

awesome forum/thread...great info--still loving X58

just built my wife a P6T/[email protected] to play Ark SE and it does great, beastly really. i have lurked here for quite some time but still havent made it through all the pages so i apologize if this has been asked previously.

i was wondering if anyone has a direct comparison of any X56XX xeon against a 5690X? is there really that much of a difference in per core performance? I have been having a debate in another forum where the 5690X owner is defending their $1000 CPU while i have been singing praises of X58/Xeon combo's as easily the best $ to performance when i realized i really dont have any real comparison.

any info you can or care to share is greatly appreciated...i'll check back tomorrow:thumb:

**what is required to join the club?


----------



## Euskafreez

I gave a link to a French hardware website in this post few pages ago - http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/6630#post_24671492

To be honest it's hard to compare an hexacore with an octocore. Bit the 5960x got a better IPC that's for sure. But the best bang for your bucks is the 32nm hexacore Xeon if you're using your computer as a workstation.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> It works fine, but my x5670 is a bit of a dud, cant do better then 4.2ghz at 1.35v vcore HT off LLC off 200x21. Im using 6x4 modules of ram at 1600 8 8 8 27 btw.
> Qpi is at 3000 with 1.32v
> Im fine with it, 4.2 was my aim but here people are claming easy 4.4, or 4.2 with much lower voltages and HT on.
> If the price is better, id go for a x5660, it's really unrealistic u are gonna need a multi higher then x21


Hi there

I've previously Asus P6T SE and on that board I've run mixed combination of the RAM at total 32GB RAM(I think I've run 2x8GB 1600MHz,2X4GB 1333MHz and 2x4GB 1600MHz) without the single issue at 4.2GHz with HT on and PC has been used on daily basis for rendering and making music,Hackintosh etc

On mine I've run too 1.35v at vCore and RAM I've run at 1400MHz or 1333MHz,not sure right now there,I've been unable to run more than 4.2GHz too,tried 4.3GHz and I've failed,did you tried to run higher multi like 180x24?

On current X5670 and I'm unable to run 200x21 or anything on 21x multi,I think something like 150 multi is max and then I can't boot up on UD3R,with Asus everything has been pretty easy at any multi,now I'm running 175x24 at 1.312v with HT on,I think I can go low as 1.29v,below that its unstable

What cooling are you using ?

I can't comment on others,I've tried two boards and on both boards its possible to run 4.2GHz,above that really not sure,tried few times on mine UD3R and max what I can run in reasonable vCore has been 4.4GHz,but BSOD after I've tried to render one scene,due this I've reverted to old 175x24

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jura11

Hi guys

Few days ago,my brother bought me as early present EVGA GTX980Ti as I do lots of renders and I don't personally don't game on my PC.Currently I've EVGA Titan X which is in PCIE_16,second 16x I can't use,tried there my old GTX 780 which I use too,but temps on Titan X shoot up to high 80(early 90







)and Titan started to throttle and now I've GTX780 in PCIE_8 where I can use that card with Titan X at least in CUDA rendering SW,tried in x8 slot 980Ti and nothing,GPU is recognized as Standard VGA

Not sure how it is on Asus P6T Se or P6T or any other board,how there are spaced 16x PCIE slots as I'm not happy with UD3R board and their spacing between the PCIE slots,can someone confirm Asus does have better spacing and if someone running or using SLI on their X58

Thanks,Jura


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I've previously Asus P6T SE and on that board I've run mixed combination of the RAM at total 32GB RAM(I think I've run 2x8GB 1600MHz,2X4GB 1333MHz and 2x4GB 1600MHz) without the single issue at 4.2GHz with HT on and PC has been used on daily basis for rendering and making music,Hackintosh etc
> 
> On mine I've run too 1.35v at vCore and RAM I've run at 1400MHz or 1333MHz,not sure right now there,I've been unable to run more than 4.2GHz too,tried 4.3GHz and I've failed,did you tried to run higher multi like 180x24?
> 
> On current X5670 and I'm unable to run 200x21 or anything on 21x multi,I think something like 150 multi is max and then I can't boot up on UD3R,with Asus everything has been pretty easy at any multi,now I'm running 175x24 at 1.312v with HT on,I think I can go low as 1.29v,below that its unstable
> 
> What cooling are you using ?
> 
> I can't comment on others,I've tried two boards and on both boards its possible to run 4.2GHz,above that really not sure,tried few times on mine UD3R and max what I can run in reasonable vCore has been 4.4GHz,but BSOD after I've tried to render one scene,due this I've reverted to old 175x24
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Im using a dual 360 rad setup for cpu and a 240 for my gpus. When i bench i go slush box and ice


----------



## virpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thznutz*
> 
> awesome forum/thread...great info--still loving X58
> 
> just built my wife a P6T/[email protected] to play Ark SE and it does great, beastly really. i have lurked here for quite some time but still havent made it through all the pages so i apologize if this has been asked previously.
> 
> i was wondering if anyone has a direct comparison of any X56XX xeon against a 5690X? is there really that much of a difference in per core performance? I have been having a debate in another forum where the 5690X owner is defending their $1000 CPU while i have been singing praises of X58/Xeon combo's as easily the best $ to performance when i realized i really dont have any real comparison.
> 
> any info you can or care to share is greatly appreciated...i'll check back tomorrow:thumb:
> 
> **what is required to join the club?


I just upgraded from X58 and X5670 to X99 and Xeon 2663V3 ES. For most of the tasks, including gaming, you won't notice any difference. In fact I had better performance for CPU physics on 3dmark with my X5670. The 5690X has a higher clock and can do more instructions per clock. Yes, it is a faster CPU but I don't think it is worth the 1k price tag.

For gaming I would definitly stay with my X58 . I REALLY regret that I sold my X58 combo.


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> I just upgraded from X58 and X5670 to X99 and Xeon 2663V3 ES. For most of the tasks, including gaming, you won't notice any difference. In fact I had better performance for CPU physics on 3dmark with my X5670. The 5690X has a higher clock and can do more instructions per clock. Yes, it is a faster CPU but I don't think it is worth the 1k price tag.
> 
> For gaming I would definitly stay with my X58 . I REALLY regret that I sold my X58 combo.


I do agree but when it comes to games, the Skylake architecture looks promising! If our 1366 Xeon were quite close to those using the 2011 platform, especially for games, things have change with Skylake. A 6700k is doing a hell of a job on games such as Flight Simulator, Arma3 or X-Plane.


----------



## jihe

Just got an X79 with a 3960x.

3960x @ 5Ghz quad channel 1600: cinebench 1282 = 256.4 cb per Ghz
x5650 @ 4.15Ghz triple channel 1600: cinebench 927 = 223.4 cb per Ghz

About 15% per clock improvement. 2011-3 no doubt would pull further ahead.

However I am keeping the x58 setup because the 3960x alone sells for more than x5650 + ud5 + 24G ecc unbuffered + 128G ssd + 2T hdd







.


----------



## Kana-Maru

^Run your 3960x @ 4.8Ghz +DDR3-1600Mhz with Cinebench 11.5 and I can help with a fair comparison. That would be just one test of many though. I like to compare more than one benchmarking tool for comparisons, but CB11.5 @ 4.8Ghz should be fine.

I wouldn't compare a 5690X to a hexa core. The 5690X is going to win every time. More cores and up to date architecture that's pretty much 7 years NEWER than the old X58.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> ^Run your 3960x @ 4.8Ghz +DDR3-1600Mhz with Cinebench 11.5 and I can help with a fair comparison. That would be just one test of many though. I like to compare more than one benchmarking tool for comparisons, but CB11.5 @ 4.8Ghz should be fine.
> 
> I wouldn't compare a 5690X to a hexa core. The 5690X is going to win every time. More cores and up to date architecture that's pretty much 7 years NEWER than the old X58.


I'd love one but like I said I don't even get enough out of what I have, and personally I like having six cores better than 4, even if a 4 is newer. To upgrade and actually feel like I was getting my moneys worth it would have to be a 5960X but for me it makes no sense since I still haven't even touched two of the games in my steam library that are on my list. Same deal with the 980 Ti, it will be a good long while before I upgrade it too. I think it would make much more sense for me to hold out for another couple years and then drop 2-3k on an over the top build and then let that suffice for another 5 years. Right now I mean 5960X has already been out for like a year or so... someone is already behind the 8 ball if they wanted to upgrade.


----------



## thznutz

Thanks for the replies guys!

the debate in the other thread i was referring to quickly devolved from a gaming performance discussion to (the 5960X owner) "its not just for gaming, i'm also streaming and run about 20 game servers while browsing and rendering in premier simultaneously" at which point i had a laugh and thought "i could build 2 more X5650 systems just on the cost of your 5960X" but decided...whatever...

i was really just curious if core vs core it was that much faster, so like disable 2 cores on the 5690 and what is the comparison like? obviously its faster but is it $900 faster? the consensus here seems to say no. i suppose thats all relative, and depends on what your wants and needs are...did i need a titanx? no. do i even use it to its fullest potential? nope. is it in my rig waiting for its hybrid cooler and backplate? yep. but at the end of the day i'll freely admit that my 770's in SLI are actually just a bit faster at 1080p. i guess i was just hoping to convey to the 5960 owner that there is alot of performance to be had for very little $$$. maybe next time i'll just keep my mouth shut and hoard the X58 stuff for myself, you never know when somebody might actually listen...lol

any suggestions for a dual 1366 mobo that isnt still $500 (im looking at you SR2)?

*edit for clarity--hopefully..lol


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thznutz*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys!
> 
> the debate in the other thread i was referring to quickly devolved from a gaming performance discussion to (the 5960X owner) "its not just for gaming, i'm also streaming and run about 20 game servers while browsing and rendering in premier simultaneously" at which point i had a laugh and thought "i could build 2 more X5650 systems just on the cost of your 5960X" but decided...whatever...
> 
> i was really just curious if core vs core it was that much faster, so like disable 2 cores on the 5690 and what is the comparison like? obviously its faster but is it $900 faster? the consensus here seems to say no. i suppose thats all relative, and depends on what your wants and needs are...did i need a titanx? no. do i even use it to its fullest potential? nope. is it in my rig waiting for its hybrid cooler and backplate? yep. but at the end of the day i'll freely admit that my 770's in SLI are actually just a bit faster at 1080p. i guess i was just hoping to convey to the 5960 owner that there is alot of performance to be had for very little $$$. maybe next time i'll just keep my mouth shut and hoard the X58 stuff for myself, you never know when somebody might actually listen...lol
> 
> any suggestions for a dual 1366 mobo that isnt still $500 (im looking at you SR2)?
> 
> *edit for clarity--hopefully..lol


are you looking to overclock on it? cause if so sr2 is your only option...


----------



## bill1024

I just bought a x79 Sabertooth and an E-2670 8 core 16 thread xeon CPU. Used off e-bay, I did fairly well price wise.
Wanted the newer CPU instruction set AVX. Put it together on my bench open air and ran BOINC for a few hours.
I am very pleased with the performance so far.
Going to retire an older AMD 1045T hexcore setup.
Thinking about letting go of a x58 board also since I just built another dual processor board and two AMD Opteron 6172 12core CPU (board, CPUs and memory) under 150$


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thznutz*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys!
> 
> the debate in the other thread i was referring to quickly devolved from a gaming performance discussion to (the 5960X owner) "its not just for gaming, i'm also streaming and run about 20 game servers while browsing and rendering in premier simultaneously" at which point i had a laugh and thought "i could build 2 more X5650 systems just on the cost of your 5960X" but decided...whatever...
> 
> i was really just curious if core vs core it was that much faster, so like disable 2 cores on the 5690 and what is the comparison like? obviously its faster but is it $900 faster? the consensus here seems to say no. i suppose thats all relative, and depends on what your wants and needs are...did i need a titanx? no. do i even use it to its fullest potential? nope. is it in my rig waiting for its hybrid cooler and backplate? yep. but at the end of the day i'll freely admit that my 770's in SLI are actually just a bit faster at 1080p. i guess i was just hoping to convey to the 5960 owner that there is alot of performance to be had for very little $$$. maybe next time i'll just keep my mouth shut and hoard the X58 stuff for myself, you never know when somebody might actually listen...lol
> 
> any suggestions for a dual 1366 mobo that isnt still $500 (im looking at you SR2)?
> 
> *edit for clarity--hopefully..lol


Hi there

Really depends,I use my PC only for rendering and making music,video editing in Premiere Pro or HitFilm

I've compared my against the friend 5820k which we are both use for rendering and for making the music,in most apps which we are use,he have slightly lower render times,those render times has been mostly down to the AVX,if he disabled Intel Embree in V-RAY render times hasn't been so different

In 3D SW like 3DS Max there hasn't been any difference,we are measured same scene with same settings and measure FPS etc,maybe he have slightly faster access time to HDD as I'm still on SATA II and he is using PCIE SSD

Agree what you want to do,like with everything,same is with the cars etc

Do you need Titan X again depends,I do need,I do render in CUDA apps,previously I've been happy with R9 290 and used mostly OpenCL apps,but our company switched to CUDA and I needed good card,my old GTX560Ti has been so slow and has have only 1.5GB and preferably I need more than 8GB VRAM when I test and when I render,I bough mine Titan X from friend as he run SLI Titan X and this has overkill mostly for him,he sold both and bought EVGA GTX 980Ti SLI setup for now

I've used for while GTX780 in SLI and must admit I've been pretty disappointed by performance of those cards,previously I've run R9 290 and there I've only one issue with driver and that's it which I sorted by using older drivers and with GTX780 I've tried few drivers and still have issues with Viewport in 3DS Max as I've still with Titan X

X58 is still awesome platform and if you are looking to upgrade I would bit wait,I'm still waiting on Zen and if this doesn't bring something,then I will be upgrading later on to 5820k just due AVX which I really need,but still I'm looking to get again dual Xeon 2011v3 as next upgrade

I don't game on my PC,I do few benchmarks,but that's it most of the time,some games which I play are older like Asseto Corsa etc

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## thznutz

seanzylol (swore i hit quote)

was hoping to, and that was kinda what i thought but figured i'd ask anyways...thanks for the reply

jura--

thank you for the info, i appreciate a look into performance from a rendering perspective. i have 2 X58 machines, my trusty Saber/920 and the wifes "new" X5650/P6T. my main rig is X79 Saber/4820k so i have already upgraded (i guess..lol... im a bit of a hardware whore) consequently the 920 doesnt see alot of use unless a buddy drops by and we end up in DayZ or whatever. X58 is still an awesome platform, and it still does everything i ask it too. i got a great deal on my titanX (new) so thats one reason i said screw it and bought--love it too, awesome card


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I'd love one but like I said I don't even get enough out of what I have, and personally I like having six cores better than 4, even if a 4 is newer. To upgrade and actually feel like I was getting my moneys worth it would have to be a 5960X but for me it makes no sense since I still haven't even touched two of the games in my steam library that are on my list. Same deal with the 980 Ti, it will be a good long while before I upgrade it too. I think it would make much more sense for me to hold out for another couple years and then drop 2-3k on an over the top build and then let that suffice for another 5 years. Right now I mean 5960X has already been out for like a year or so... someone is already behind the 8 ball if they wanted to upgrade.


I'm sure we all would love to have on lol. It's still overkill for the majority of the market and people will find reasons to justify the price regardless. I'd be fine with another Hexa Core. Things don't scale that well above 6 cores from what I've seen over the pass 3 years. Intel needs to focus on more than cores and cache. Then again there's no one in the market forcing Intel to push anything. I'm not sure how much I'll be spending on my upgrade in the future, but it's not on my radar at the moment. I remember 5+ years ago when people told that I couldn't future proof my PC. Well here it is 5+ years later and I'm still rocking my X58. I'm slowly making my way back to Steam. I've been so busy lately over the holidays. Now Christmas is right around the corner, then New Years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thznutz*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys!
> 
> the debate in the other thread i was referring to quickly devolved from a gaming performance discussion to (the 5960X owner) "its not just for gaming, i'm also streaming and run about 20 game servers while browsing and rendering in premier simultaneously" at which point i had a laugh and thought "i could build 2 more X5650 systems just on the cost of your 5960X" but decided...whatever...
> 
> i was really just curious if core vs core it was that much faster, so like disable 2 cores on the 5690 and what is the comparison like? obviously its faster but is it $900 faster? the consensus here seems to say no. i suppose thats all relative, and depends on what your wants and needs are...did i need a titanx? no. do i even use it to its fullest potential? nope. is it in my rig waiting for its hybrid cooler and backplate? yep. but at the end of the day i'll freely admit that my 770's in SLI are actually just a bit faster at 1080p. i guess i was just hoping to convey to the 5960 owner that there is alot of performance to be had for very little $$$. maybe next time i'll just keep my mouth shut and hoard the X58 stuff for myself, you never know when somebody might actually listen...lol
> 
> any suggestions for a dual 1366 mobo that isnt still $500 (im looking at you SR2)?
> 
> *edit for clarity--hopefully..lol


All I know is that people will find ways to justify their expensive purchases. It doesn't matter if it's a sports car or a expensive CPU. No it isn't $900+ more worth it. I still remember all of the PCIe 3.0 vs PCie 2.0 craze. The X58 mobos have been much higher since early 2014. I'm sure they will fall someday, but no time soon. X58 is still a great platform.


----------



## thznutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> ~snip
> All I know is that people will find ways to justify their expensive purchases. It doesn't matter if it's a sports car or a expensive CPU. No it isn't $900+ more worth it. I still remember all of the PCIe 3.0 vs PCie 2.0 craze. The X58 mobos have been much higher since early 2014. I'm sure they will fall someday, but no time soon. X58 is still a great platform.


100% agree...i loved the vid's of guys taping off their cards and running the same benchmarks using the 16x slot but at 8x and then 4x (which as i recall is finally where a performance impact took place due to saturation). its new, gotta have it, you need it....not. okay, sometimes, but not for the reasons the marketing companies tout.

so for the Xeon Club? do i send/post screenies of verified OC/ownership? or is membership closed?


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> ^Run your 3960x @ 4.8Ghz +DDR3-1600Mhz with Cinebench 11.5 and I can help with a fair comparison. That would be just one test of many though. I like to compare more than one benchmarking tool for comparisons, but CB11.5 @ 4.8Ghz should be fine.
> 
> I wouldn't compare a 5690X to a hexa core. The 5690X is going to win every time. More cores and up to date architecture that's pretty much 7 years NEWER than the old X58.


I got rid of the 3960x. I also ran fritz chess while I had it, and it was

4.2G 3960x: 46.60
4.15G 5650x: 44.76

However chess very much favours older architectures, even c2d's hold up well.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I've previously Asus P6T SE and on that board I've run mixed combination of the RAM at total 32GB RAM(I think I've run 2x8GB 1600MHz,2X4GB 1333MHz and 2x4GB 1600MHz) without the single issue at 4.2GHz with HT on and PC has been used on daily basis for rendering and making music,Hackintosh etc
> 
> On mine I've run too 1.35v at vCore and RAM I've run at 1400MHz or 1333MHz,not sure right now there,I've been unable to run more than 4.2GHz too,tried 4.3GHz and I've failed,did you tried to run higher multi like 180x24?
> 
> On current X5670 and I'm unable to run 200x21 or anything on 21x multi,I think something like 150 multi is max and then I can't boot up on UD3R,with Asus everything has been pretty easy at any multi,now I'm running 175x24 at 1.312v with HT on,I think I can go low as 1.29v,below that its unstable
> 
> What cooling are you using ?
> 
> I can't comment on others,I've tried two boards and on both boards its possible to run 4.2GHz,above that really not sure,tried few times on mine UD3R and max what I can run in reasonable vCore has been 4.4GHz,but BSOD after I've tried to render one scene,due this I've reverted to old 175x24
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Had forgotten to answer to your message, sorry








actually i aimed at reaching 200blck so i would have the ram running at 1600, and also because using x23 and x24 on my board would make the core throttle back to x22 when cpu power consumption passed 95w.
Unluckily that one is a "feature" of the P6T vanilla and the P6t deluxe (i think, not sure about the 2nd one), which is actually not present in the more expensive versions, so any turbo multiplier for me is no go. :/
I had read some people tried a bios mod in some forums, flashing a P6X58 bios, but imho it's not worth the risk, especially with the p6t vanilla which has a much simpler VRM section compared to the deluxe.

Im using a phanteks tc 14pe dual tower cooler, inside an obsidian 800d with 3 intake fan on top, so cooling all the cpu, vrm and ram area.
It is one of the best air cooler, on par with the noctua DH15 (a tad bit louder but also a tad bit smaller)

Im using 24 gb of samsung magic ram, which could run at 2000 9 10 10 when only using 2 modules (any combination of the 6), but is unable to run at higher then 1600 8 8 8 when using all 6 modules (i guess is the IMC)


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> Had forgotten to answer to your message, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually i aimed at reaching 200blck so i would have the ram running at 1600, and also because using x23 and x24 on my board would make the core throttle back to x22 when cpu power consumption passed 95w.
> Unluckily that one is a "feature" of the P6T vanilla and the P6t deluxe (i think, not sure about the 2nd one), which is actually not present in the more expensive versions, so any turbo multiplier for me is no go. :/
> I had read some people tried a bios mod in some forums, flashing a P6X58 bios, but imho it's not worth the risk, especially with the p6t vanilla which has a much simpler VRM section compared to the deluxe.
> 
> Im using a phanteks tc 14pe dual tower cooler, inside an obsidian 800d with 3 intake fan on top, so cooling all the cpu, vrm and ram area.
> It is one of the best air cooler, on par with the noctua DH15 (a tad bit louder but also a tad bit smaller)
> 
> Im using 24 gb of samsung magic ram, which could run at 2000 9 10 10 when only using 2 modules (any combination of the 6), but is unable to run at higher then 1600 8 8 8 when using all 6 modules (i guess is the IMC)


flash it to p6t workstation lol. Theres a version that works but also one that doesnt i forgot which one so make sure you have a spare bios chip to hot flash. Im running the p6x58d bios on my deluxe v2 for slow mode.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thznutz*
> 
> 100% agree...i loved the vid's of guys taping off their cards and running the same benchmarks using the 16x slot but at 8x and then 4x (which as i recall is finally where a performance impact took place due to saturation). its new, gotta have it, you need it....not. okay, sometimes, but not for the reasons the marketing companies tout.
> 
> so for the Xeon Club? do i send/post screenies of verified OC/ownership? or is membership closed?


The rules to join are on the very first page of this topic. Basically just post a CPU-Z screen. Afterwards you are approved and you can throw the code in your signature. Yes saturation was the biggest reason for the difference in GPU performance. Believe it or not PCIe 1.1 for single cards isn't that far behind 2.0 and 3.0, It's when you start adding SLI to the mix where PCie 1.1 really starts to show it's age, however the difference in performance can be less than 1% in some benchmarks compared to PCIe 3.0!!!!!!!! Other times it can be as major as 10%, which isn't really THAT major.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> Im using 24 gb of samsung magic ram, which could run at 2000 9 10 10 when only using 2 modules (any combination of the 6), but is unable to run at higher then 1600 8 8 8 when using all 6 modules (i guess is the IMC)


I'm using 24GBs Samsung ECC Registered RAM _and I can reach 2000Mhz-2100Mhz @ 1.65v with all 6 modules. The timings are pretty good as well._


----------



## thznutz

"The rules to join are on the very first page of this topic."

you'd think this was my first foray into the interwebs....sorry, should've looked myself


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I'm using 24GBs Samsung ECC Registered RAM _and I can reach 2000Mhz-2100Mhz @ 1.65v with all 6 modules. The timings are pretty good as well._


Maybe is ECC? How much qpi voltage are u using? uncore frequency? LLC? PLL voltage? did u edit some of the secondary timings in some strange way?
Did you edit the slot voltages? (i can do that on my p6t, never tried btw)


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> flash it to p6t workstation lol. Theres a version that works but also one that doesnt i forgot which one so make sure you have a spare bios chip to hot flash. Im running the p6x58d bios on my deluxe v2 for slow mode.


honestly risking a perfectly fine board for doing something that is gonna give me access to an option im not gonna use anyway doesn't sound like a good idea to me









Both the P6t deluxe and the p6t workstation have 16 phases power circuitry while my vanilla p6t has just 8. I don't see how this mod could be compatible


----------



## heb1001

http://valid.x86.fr/yyqva0

Please add me to the club.

That 5GHz only runs when the heating is off in the office. I have 4.8GHz stable for overnight stress tests with 48GB DDR3 @ DDR-2000 8-10-11-24. I'm going to stick there.

I'm running VTT @ 1.375V and VDIMM @ 1.85V to get the RAM stable up to BCLK 209 with UCLK @ 2x RAM (over 4000). There is up to 0.05V headroom in those voltages --- I haven't taken them down to the limit yet. VCPU for 4.8GHz is somewhere below 1.6V. I'm trying 1.55V overnight tonight and expect it to work.

I spent a long time with some borderline stability issues (and was incrementing VCPU) but after getting the RAM past memtest at 209 with UCLK @ 2xRAM and then dialing back to 200 with those voltages it has been rock solid. 1.65V VDIMM didn't cut it at 209 and was probably the cause of the issues at 200.


----------



## seanzylol

You can flash the vanilla p6t to deluxe for sli support. Theres a ton of threads all over about it







. Hell i even pulled a bios chip out of my dead p6t se and put it in my deluxe to use as a chip to crossflash and run different bioses for benching


----------



## nzsi7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/yyqva0
> 
> Please add me to the club.
> 
> That 5GHz only runs when the heating is off in the office. I have 4.8GHz stable for overnight stress tests with 48GB DDR3 @ DDR-2000 8-10-11-24. I'm going to stick there.
> 
> I'm running VTT @ 1.375V and VDIMM @ 1.85V to get the RAM stable up to BCLK 209 with UCLK @ 2x RAM (over 4000). There is up to 0.05V headroom in those voltages --- I haven't taken them down to the limit yet. VCPU for 4.8GHz is somewhere below 1.6V. I'm trying 1.55V overnight tonight and expect it to work.
> 
> I spent a long time with some borderline stability issues (and was incrementing VCPU) but after getting the RAM past memtest at 209 with UCLK @ 2xRAM and then dialing back to 200 with those voltages it has been rock solid. 1.65V VDIMM didn't cut it at 209 and was probably the cause of the issues at 200.


nice


----------



## heb1001

You might question why I'm running 32 bit Windows 7 with 48GB of RAM  That OS is just a drive I stuck into the eSATA port to get CPU-Z validation. The machine is really running 64 bit Ubuntu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/yyqva0
> 
> Please add me to the club.
> 
> That 5GHz only runs when the heating is off in the office. I have 4.8GHz stable for overnight stress tests with 48GB DDR3 @ DDR-2000 8-10-11-24. I'm going to stick there.
> 
> I'm running VTT @ 1.375V and VDIMM @ 1.85V to get the RAM stable up to BCLK 209 with UCLK @ 2x RAM (over 4000). There is up to 0.05V headroom in those voltages --- I haven't taken them down to the limit yet. VCPU for 4.8GHz is somewhere below 1.6V. I'm trying 1.55V overnight tonight and expect it to work.
> 
> I spent a long time with some borderline stability issues (and was incrementing VCPU) but after getting the RAM past memtest at 209 with UCLK @ 2xRAM and then dialing back to 200 with those voltages it has been rock solid. 1.65V VDIMM didn't cut it at 209 and was probably the cause of the issues at 200.


----------



## DRKreiger

thats some crazy voltages. how long do you expect that chip to survive?? what kind of load temps you get at that power level??


----------



## seanzylol

Wrong thread oops


----------



## heb1001

Sorry. This was a duplicate post without the correct quote.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> thats some crazy voltages. how long do you expect that chip to survive?? what kind of load temps you get at that power level??


At 4.8 and 1.6V load temps are in the high 80s with HT disabled. 1.55V ran successfully, 1.5V failed and I'm running 1.525V now. Temps now in the 70s again with HT disabled. My workload doesn't scale that well past 6 threads. I'm not doing prime 95 or the Intel burn test, I'm just running the workload I'm interested in but it does pin the CPU at 100% for a while and exercises 24GB RAM and is basically one long chain of validations which ought to be sensitive to errors and it does seem to be quite a good stability test though may not be a worst case stress test for temps.

The 5GHz run had temps hitting about 90C when ambient must have been about 10. It was unstable when the office warmed up. Quite good for stressing the VRMs! I had to cut a hole in the case to put heatsinks on the regulators on the back side of the motherboard and I replaced the heatsink on the front side with a taller strip of thick aluminium fins which are directly in the airflow from an H100i with push-pull fans. I'm using a Silverstone GD05 HTPC case modded to fit the 240 radiator on the outside. With the hole in the bottom of the case the airflow from the radiator is directed both over and under the motherboard and around the top and bottom side VRM heatsinks. VRM temps are stable at 5GHz and 1.7V at about 45C measured by a probe sunk into the centre of the heatsink.

If it goes pop, I'll buy another and it will have been a cheaper learning experience than toasting a skylake. I think it ought to last a while though at 4.8GHz and 1.55V. Idle temps are low 30s even with speed step disabled.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/yyqva0
> Please add me to the club.


Go head and put the code in your sig. You are approved. You might want to get ready to purchase another CPU at those temps and voltages soon. They can take a beating, but only for so long. Good luck.


----------



## heb1001

Thanks! My next mod's going to be a slot-loading CPU socket 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Go head and put the code in your sig. You are approved. You might want to get ready to purchase another CPU at those temps and voltages soon. They can take a beating, but only for so long. Good luck.


----------



## Born2rade

Well Here i finally am


----------



## OCmember

^very nice!


----------



## Euskafreez

Here is a little story that could help some of you. Now that I've put the fingers on what the best tweaks for my X5675 running at 4ghz, I came to the conclusion it was time to work a bit on the air flow. And the least to say is that I was surprised by the results of the cpu heatsink orientation ...

Don't worry I know how to apply thermal paste. Every time I turned my Noctua,the exact same amount of AS5 was applied. Since I received a brand new seringue of AS5 for free. I lost the heatsink and cleaned everything with some good old disc brake cleaner. Same results every time, no matter what ! And I used a fancy and overly expensive and accurate torque wrench from work, same torque every time and every where.

Temperature of the room have been set to 21°C and sit between 20.7 and 21.3°C during the tests. Fans were running at 12V. I focused on Core #9, out of the six, it has always been the hottest.

Core #9 went up to 75°C in 90 seconds when the heatsink was horizontal. Average cpu temperature was 68°C


Core #9 sat around 55-56°C when the heatsink was vertical -like it was when I first started playing with the Xeon-. Average temperature was 53°C


I played with the airflow because I had some crash caused by the heat on the X58 when I ran every fans @5V. Since the P6T comes with an optional X58 fan, I had to turn the cpu heatsink to have a perfect fit. At first I was pumped because it did the job. My rig was rock stable @4ghz with minimum airflow [email protected] everywhere but the CPU fans @7V- but I was not happy at all by the CPU temperature. I've fixed an old but quiet 40mm fan on the X58, it runs at 7V and it's dead quiet.

At least now I'm ready to follow Jura instructions and give a go to OS X. But damn, that might explain why my 920 D0 was so hot. That and a non flat heatsink cover with a **** load of thermal paste between the cores and the cover







.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> Here is a little story that could help some of you. Now that I've put the fingers on what the best tweaks for my X5675 running at 4ghz, I came to the conclusion it was time to work a bit on the air flow. And the least to say is that I was surprised by the results of the cpu heatsink orientation ...
> 
> Don't worry I know how to apply thermal paste. Every time I turned my Noctua,the exact same amount of AS5 was applied. Since I received a brand new seringue of AS5 for free. I lost the heatsink and cleaned everything with some good old disc brake cleaner. Same results every time, no matter what ! And I used a fancy and overly expensive and accurate torque wrench from work, same torque every time and every where.
> 
> Temperature of the room have been set to 21°C and sit between 20.7 and 21.3°C during the tests. Fans were running at 12V. I focused on Core #9, out of the six, it has always been the hottest.
> 
> Core #9 went up to 75°C in 90 seconds when the heatsink was horizontal. Average cpu temperature was 68°C
> 
> 
> Core #9 sat around 55-56°C when the heatsink was vertical -like it was when I first started playing with the Xeon-. Average temperature was 53°C
> 
> 
> I played with the airflow because I had some crash caused by the heat on the X58 when I ran every fans @5V. Since the P6T comes with an optional X58 fan, I had to turn the cpu heatsink to have a perfect fit. At first I was pumped because it did the job. My rig was rock stable @4ghz with minimum airflow [email protected] everywhere but the CPU fans @7V- but I was not happy at all by the CPU temperature. I've fixed an old but quiet 40mm fan on the X58, it runs at 7V and it's dead quiet.
> 
> At least now I'm ready to follow Jura instructions and give a go to OS X. But damn, that might explain why my 920 D0 was so hot. That and a non flat heatsink cover with a **** load of thermal paste between the cores and the cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You throwing it on a separate hard drive? Thats how I have my OS X, I actually have it unplugged, its has the old original Snow Leopard I threw on there about 4-5 years ago. I actually have three drives in my PC, W7, W10, and OS X Snow Leopard.


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> You throwing it on a separate hard drive? Thats how I have my OS X, I actually have it unplugged, its has the old original Snow Leopard I threw on there about 4-5 years ago. I actually have three drives in my PC, W7, W10, and OS X Snow Leopard.


On a separate hard drive yes. Thanks to Amazon premium, my esata dock should be here by the end of tomorrow


----------



## OCmember

Decided to run my Uncore faster than my QPI. My Uncore is also more than 2x my RAM speed

QPI = 3250MHz
RAM = 1444MHz
Uncore = 3611MHz

Just curious about the Uncore speed in relation to the Ram speed. Normally these Xeons and W series want to operate at 1.5x the RAM speed but can run faster. Just wondering if there are any worries with it over 2x the speed of the ram. Vtt is about 1.29v when loaded.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Running the uncore 2x + won't hurt anything, you just might not get as much of a performance boost as someone else if your RAM speed is that low.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> Here is a little story that could help some of you. Now that I've put the fingers on what the best tweaks for my X5675 running at 4ghz, I came to the conclusion it was time to work a bit on the air flow. And the least to say is that I was surprised by the results of the cpu heatsink orientation ...
> 
> Don't worry I know how to apply thermal paste. Every time I turned my Noctua,the exact same amount of AS5 was applied. Since I received a brand new seringue of AS5 for free. I lost the heatsink and cleaned everything with some good old disc brake cleaner. Same results every time, no matter what ! And I used a fancy and overly expensive and accurate torque wrench from work, same torque every time and every where.
> 
> Temperature of the room have been set to 21°C and sit between 20.7 and 21.3°C during the tests. Fans were running at 12V. I focused on Core #9, out of the six, it has always been the hottest.
> 
> Core #9 went up to 75°C in 90 seconds when the heatsink was horizontal. Average cpu temperature was 68°C
> 
> 
> Core #9 sat around 55-56°C when the heatsink was vertical -like it was when I first started playing with the Xeon-. Average temperature was 53°C
> 
> 
> I played with the airflow because I had some crash caused by the heat on the X58 when I ran every fans @5V. Since the P6T comes with an optional X58 fan, I had to turn the cpu heatsink to have a perfect fit. At first I was pumped because it did the job. My rig was rock stable @4ghz with minimum airflow [email protected] everywhere but the CPU fans @7V- but I was not happy at all by the CPU temperature. I've fixed an old but quiet 40mm fan on the X58, it runs at 7V and it's dead quiet.
> 
> At least now I'm ready to follow Jura instructions and give a go to OS X. But damn, that might explain why my 920 D0 was so hot. That and a non flat heatsink cover with a **** load of thermal paste between the cores and the cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What do you mean vertical? Blowing up to the top? I have it blowing to the rear as I always do. Never tried messing changing the orientation except on my ITX board..turning the HS 90 degrees allowed me to get a video card in the slot too.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Running the uncore 2x + won't hurt anything, you just might not get as much of a performance boost as someone else if your RAM speed is that low.


How does the RAM speed effect the overall performance? I can run it ~ 2000MHz or slightly more if I need..


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> How does the RAM speed effect the overall performance? I can run it ~ 2000MHz or slightly more if I need..


Not by much, I just recently dropped down to 1400MHz from 1750MHz for extra stability when running GPUGrid and I don't notice any difference.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Not by much, I just recently dropped down to 1400MHz from 1750MHz for extra stability when running GPUGrid and I don't notice any difference.


I was kinda thinking the same thing because when I run IBT standard test my GFlops do not change with Ram speed changes. Was curios if there were any performance differences..


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> What do you mean vertical? Blowing up to the top? I have it blowing to the rear as I always do. Never tried messing changing the orientation except on my ITX board..turning the HS 90 degrees allowed me to get a video card in the slot too.


Yeah bro that's what I meant -turning the HS 90°-. I still have plenty of room to play with between the board and the case. Yet it still is nice to try different setups.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It's more to do with the RAM speed + timings. Between 1600 - 1800 with timings 8-8-8 or lower seems to be the sweet spot.


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

Hello! I've posted this on another forum but without any sort of luck, nobody could address this bizarre issue that me and another person are having:

I have a X5650 running on a X58 Sabertooth and my friend is running a X5660 on a P6T SE, both Asus motherboards, and whatever we do, it just refuses to do any voltage changes, I don't know what else to do.

I've disabled C-Stepping, turbo boost, IntelVT, hyperthreading, updating and downgrading bios versions... Nothing, it just does not accept it. (On the sabertooth, I don't know if the guy has done the same on his P6T SE.)

I will admit, I'm a noob in this platform, only dealt with 775 overclocking in the past, but there is something wrong here for sure as I've seen multiple people with my combo CPU+Mobo running this chip overclocked... I tried updating bioses, asked in bios mod forums, nothing. I'm getting really upset because I spent a good amount of money on this and am only able to squeeze out 3.4Ghz barely stable on the thing at max 1.16V (max turbo clock and voltage setting, BCLK OC).

Please, can someone help us? I'm getting really upset over this, I'm even considering buying another processor just to see if that's what's causing this to happen...

My specs:

System specs:
Intel Xeon X5650 @3.41Ghz (6 Core/12 Thread) [Stepping 2 // Revision B1] SLBV3
Raijintek Triton 240 in Push
Asus Sabertooth X58
Kingston HyperX FURY 12GB DDR3 1600Mhz in triple channel
EVGA GeForce GTX 680 SuperClocked 2048MB GDDR5 (1158Mhz)
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SSD
Westen Digital Blue 1TB HDD
Corsair VS650 (I know, it's poo)
Bitfenix Modcables

My CPU-Z: http://i.imgur.com/5BSfegS.png

His specs:

Intel Xeon X5660 slbv6
Cooler Master Hyper D92
Asus P6T SE Bios 0908
Kingston HyperX 12GB DDR31866Mhz in triple channel
AMD R7 260X
OCZ ZS Series 650W
Chieftec DX-01SLD

His CPU-Z: http://i.imgur.com/1Kpw7PX.jpg

My Bios settings for the X58 Sabertooth (might have been changed after I posted this, this is what I use daily):



(Yes, I have turbo enabled here but I tried disabling it along with other options in the bios, still nothing. And someone told me to turn down the QPI, I already did, it's running at 5k or 6k, something like that.)



(Applied 1.3V just to test out if anything changes..)



(After rebooting into the bios, same old voltage, like nothing ever happend, again, tried disabling those features and still nada.)



(Booted into windows, open CPU-Z to make sure it's not a motherboard misreading, nope, still there, stock as it could be. You can see it running at 3.1Ghz due to turbo being disabled, normally I have it running at 3.4Ghz)

At some point I thought I was the only one, and according to the thread on the other forum, I was the only one with this issue, now recently I met this guy who's having the same problem as I am, I've tried posting this in numerous forums but it still remains a mystery to what's happening here.

I ordered a Xeon W3520 to see if I can change the clock on that to find out what's the issue here, but if anyone knows anything else, please do let us know.

If anyone can help us, It'd be gladly appreciated.


----------



## OCmember

@MikeTheBlueFox

You are using F10 to exit and save?

Have you changed your bios battery lately?

Were the boards bought off ebay? Maybe they are dying and won't hold voltage changes


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

@OCmember The thing is that it doesn't "fail to save changes", it boots normally but it doesn't display any sort of message regarding changes not being saved, don't get any sort of "failed overclock" errors or anything, which should happen if the motherboard didn't support that voltage. (so I assume.)

Yes my motherboard was bought from ebay, but I believe it's a genuine Asus X58 Sabertooth and by standards, it had a 5 Year warranty, so I don't think it would be an issue, but I could be wrong.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheBlueFox*
> 
> @OCmember The thing is that it doesn't "fail to save changes", it boots normally but it doesn't display any sort of message regarding changes not being saved, don't get any sort of "failed overclock" errors or anything, which should happen if the motherboard didn't support that voltage. (so I assume.)
> 
> Yes my motherboard was bought from ebay, but I believe it's a genuine Asus X58 Sabertooth and by standards, it had a 5 Year warranty, so I don't think it would be an issue, but I could be wrong.


Do you have voltage terminals on the board that you can check with a multi-meter?


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Do you have voltage terminals on the board that you can check with a multi-meter?


The X58 sabertooth doesn't have that feature I'm afraid, nor I have a multimeter with me, but that would be easy to get a hold of.

Also, addressing the battery situation, it saves every setting I input ie: changing boot orders, BCLK changes, but not voltage ones.

(it says it is applied but when I boot into windows or access hardware monitor, it displays 1.09-1.10V no matter what I insert in the voltage box.).


----------



## OCmember

@MikeTheBlueFox Yeah that's kinda scary not knowing what voltages are being pushed if it varies from the bios setting. You can always try 4.4GHz @ 1.34v and see if it boots, if it does and it's stable then maybe the sensor is bad.


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

The thing is that it won't make any difference, me booting let's say.. 3.8Ghz, it obviously doesn't even post at stock voltages, but if I change the voltage (even to 1.3-1.4V which is very high for what it is), it still doesn't boot and gives me the OC error, but when I enter the bios, it displays the voltage I had it set to.

I will make a video to show you what I mean.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheBlueFox*
> 
> The thing is that it won't make any difference, me booting let's say.. 3.8Ghz, it obviously doesn't even post at stock voltages, but if I change the voltage (even to 1.3-1.4V which is very high for what it is), it still doesn't boot and gives me the OC error, but when I enter the bios, it displays the voltage I had it set to.
> 
> I will make a video to show you what I mean.


Return the motherboard.


----------



## bill1024

Are you running the latest bios ver? Flash if you don't. Reset cmos after a flash.
I would try to reset cmos anyway.
Pull the PSU plug and the battery , hit the start switch to clear any power in the board.
Short the clear cmos pins for 30 seconds. Put the battery back in and the PSU plug.
Go in bios and load default settings. Remember to set the hard drive to the proper setting if you have SSD.
Then see if you can change the voltage and have it stick.
If it sticks raise the BCLK and try an over clock


----------



## dude guy bro

While I've not had this same issue, I was having some major problems with my P6T7, that were all caused by the bios battery needing to be replaced. It wasn't until it actually started to completely fail that I swapped the damn thing out and all the other issues disappeared







For $5, worth a shot if you ask me.


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

I can't, the guy said that it was a pull and it was working fine when he tested it, and I didn't pay via paypal so.. no returns I guess.


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Are you running the latest bios ver? Flash if you don't. Reset cmos after a flash.
> I would try to reset cmos anyway.
> Pull the PSU plug and the battery , hit the start switch to clear any power in the board.
> Short the clear cmos pins for 30 seconds. Put the battery back in and the PSU plug.
> Go in bios and load default settings. Remember to set the hard drive to the proper setting if you have SSD.
> Then see if you can change the voltage and have it stick.
> If it sticks raise the BCLK and try an over clock


I have done that, but I will give it another try..


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude guy bro*
> 
> While I've not had this same issue, I was having some major problems with my P6T7, that were all caused by the bios battery needing to be replaced. It wasn't until it actually started to completely fail that I swapped the damn thing out and all the other issues disappeared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For $5, worth a shot if you ask me.


It would be weird since all settings are being saved except voltages not being applied... I will try it anyways.

*UPDATE: It has done nothing, tried another battery I had laying around from another motherboard and still the same occurs.*


----------



## dude guy bro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheBlueFox*
> 
> It would be weird since all settings are being saved except voltages not being applied... I will try it anyways.


Sorry I don't have time to go back and read everything, but in case it's not been brought up, these boards do have overvoltage jumpers, so you could see if that has an effect, even tho yoar obviously well below the spec, could be worth a shot.


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude guy bro*
> 
> Sorry I don't have time to go back and read everything, but in case it's not been brought up, these boards do have overvoltage jumpers, so you could see if that has an effect, even tho yoar obviously well below the spec, could be worth a shot.


OMG I almost blew my system altogether! I tried that and it booted, 4Ghz BUT it was 1.45V, I tried running cinebench and I had to pull the plug, it was hitting 1.8V before reaching 89ºC (in like 3-5 seconds, it was 39 idle).

I almost killed my PC just now x.x but it overvolted, and by a lot.

So somewhat we got somewhere, it's overvolting.

Maybe if I disable turbo boost it'll stay at 1.4V and I can just run it at like 4Ghz+? Because 1.45V is super high for this processor right?

EDIT: 4Ghz with 1.45V shows me some weird bios boot CD USB stuff and the bios starts being super non responsive so I went back to stock on the jumpers and everything.

I tried taking off the jumper completely to see if it was locking the voltage setting but no, same thing happens.


----------



## bill1024

Could it be a bad bios chip? You can buy a new chip on ebay for around 14$ BIOS depot is their name if I remember right.
I replaced the bios chip on my P6T v2 deluxe. It is real easy to do The chip is sent flashed with the newest bios
Maybe worth a try if every thing else fails.
Good luck, hope you can get it working.


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Could it be a bad bios chip? You can buy a new chip on ebay for around 14$ BIOS depot is their name if I remember right.
> I replaced the bios chip on my P6T v2 deluxe. It is real easy to do The chip is sent flashed with the newest bios
> Maybe worth a try if every thing else fails.
> Good luck, hope you can get it working.


Maybe I'll try that next.

Thanks!


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheBlueFox*
> 
> Maybe I'll try that next.
> 
> Thanks!


Its probably 2 seconds of your time and about 15 dollars max. I keep a spare for 2d/3d benches.


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

Yeah I think my overclocking days are over.. After the Overvolting pin experience my computer has been randomly freezing up while running overclocks that previously worked stable 24/7, I think I just busted my chip or motherboard...

Well there goes the whole project.

RIP on the cheap workstation 2015-2015


----------



## seanzylol

rip


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheBlueFox*
> 
> Yeah I think my overclocking days are over.. After the Overvolting pin experience my computer has been randomly freezing up while running overclocks that previously worked stable 24/7, I think I just busted my chip or motherboard...
> 
> Well there goes the whole project.
> 
> RIP on the cheap workstation 2015-2015


I'd imagine the MB is fine, Try higher voltage on the chip and just run with 4.2-4.3GHz if it will do it, maybe you did fry it at 1.8v though. If you did just get a cheap $50 X5650.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I'd imagine the MB is fine, Try higher voltage on the chip and just run with 4.2-4.3GHz if it will do it, maybe you did fry it at 1.8v though. If you did just get a cheap $50 X5650.


Where are these cheap x5650 CPUs ? I have noticed the prices going up.


----------



## DunePilot

Amazon and Fleabay, price floats around.... last I checked $50-80 was pretty fair.


----------



## nitrous1

Alright, I'm looking at building a new computer and looking to save some major dollars without going the AMD route so here is my plan:

- Buy a dirt cheap Dell T3500 with 12gb ram, mobo, 3.2GHz Xeon W3565, OS for ~$150
- buy a new case, graphics card (Gtx 970 probably), ssd, psu

Does this sound feasible? I don't imagine the stock motherboard will be great for overclocking but then again, finding a cheap used motherboard for x58 isn't an easy feat either.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I just put one of these Intel DX58SO into my buddies old ATX case, threw in a old i7-930 and was pleasantly surprised how well the system runs. Feels every bit as nice as my Rampage III Extreme feels. Not sure if it will run a Xeon 5650 but if it does, that would be the ideal route for a super cheap Intel build with decent specs. I also threw in a Samsung 850 EVO, EVGA 960 and 12gb of the cheapest DDR3 1600 GSKILL ram I could find.

He has been texting me for Months non-stop telling me how much he loves his new system, lol. He spent well over $5000 on his last system in 2003 and this $600 system I built for him has him in shock. He says he can only imagine what a new $5000 rig would be like, lol.... He is now retired and disabled so he had to go as cheaply as possible and I understood that.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I just put one of these Intel DX58SO into my buddies old ATX case, threw in a old i7-930 and was pleasantly surprised how well the system runs. Feels every bit as nice as my Rampage III Extreme feels. Not sure if it will run a Xeon 5650 but if it does, that would be the ideal route for a super cheap Intel build with decent specs. I also threw in a Samsung 850 EVO, EVGA 960 and 12gb of the cheapest DDR3 1600 GSKILL ram I could find.
> 
> He has been texting me for Months non-stop telling me how much he loves his new system, lol. He spent well over $5000 on his last system in 2003 and this $600 system I built for him has him in shock. He says he can only imagine what a new $5000 rig would be like, lol.... He is now retired and disabled so he had to go as cheaply as possible and I understood that.


He can't go wrong with an older-generation. The difference between a i7 3XXX and an i7 4XXX series is about ~10%. The difference between an i7 990x and a i7 3XXX series is about ~12% on average. Even if he went with a SB-E or IVB-E or even Haswell-E build he would only gain at the most perhaps 30% roughly. Is that worth investing in the price premium and for DDR4? As I see it X58 has stood the test of time and is still a viable platform even used. A few years ago when X58 was still top of the line it was expensive but he can have relatively good and affordable performance for what at the time commanded a hefty price premium. The only downside is that X58 and it's components are EOL so good motherboards are hard to come by.

I used to be an early adopter as well but even being able to afford it nowadays I get better price/performance from older-generation components than i would if i were to play the refresh cycle game.

Kudos to suggesting that build to him. X58 in my opinion is still one of the best chip-sets.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah, not to mention the ebay seller I got the board from included a free i7-930 with the deal. The board was super clean and he said it was pulled from workstations and completely dust free. I paid $110 and it came with the 930 and a I/O Shield to boot. The BIOS was very far behind so I installed the latest before doing anything and added a new bios battery. $110 for a simple x58 board and free CPU was too good to pass up on. Sadly I had to buy that board about 6 months before he could even buy the rest of the components, so I got lucky that it worked so damn good, lol. We would have been SOL if it had been DOA. Like I said he didn't quite expect the difference he got. His last CPU which was a P4-EE and cost like $1000 minimum is just put to shame with this free CPU, lol. Not to mention he finally gets to experience Windows 7 coming from 32bit XP. Knowing the usage scenario was key here since his only use is a bunch of very old games from about a decade ago, and his display is a 24" Asus 1080p at 144hz that replaced his dead 21" $2000 CRT. I got the higher HZ 24" so that he didnt lose anything. If I'm not mistaken his old CRT was like a very fast 75Hz model from either Dell or HP back in the day. Anyway, he is just blown away that he can play his 2003 NASCAR game at 144hz, LOL. VERY Smooth...


----------



## neiliohep

So for anyone who saw the rig that I posted during it's construction, just thought i'd post this! Final pics and it got featured on Wccftech for the most gorgeous rig contest. X58 REPRESENT!

http://wccftech.com/read-rig-showcase-the-tank/


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I just love that power on setup, very very cool indeed.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, not to mention the ebay seller I got the board from included a free i7-930 with the deal. The board was super clean and he said it was pulled from workstations and completely dust free. I paid $110 and it came with the 930 and a I/O Shield to boot. The BIOS was very far behind so I installed the latest before doing anything and added a new bios battery. $110 for a simple x58 board and free CPU was too good to pass up on. Sadly I had to buy that board about 6 months before he could even buy the rest of the components, so I got lucky that it worked so damn good, lol. We would have been SOL if it had been DOA. Like I said he didn't quite expect the difference he got. His last CPU which was a P4-EE and cost like $1000 minimum is just put to shame with this free CPU, lol. Not to mention he finally gets to experience Windows 7 coming from 32bit XP. Knowing the usage scenario was key here since his only use is a bunch of very old games from about a decade ago, and his display is a 24" Asus 1080p at 144hz that replaced his dead 21" $2000 CRT. I got the higher HZ 24" so that he didnt lose anything. If I'm not mistaken his old CRT was like a very fast 75Hz model from either Dell or HP back in the day. Anyway, he is just blown away that he can play his 2003 NASCAR game at 144hz, LOL. VERY Smooth...


Does the dx58so work with x5650?


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Does the dx58so work with x5650?


From Googling around so don't quote me, but it looks like that board is compatible with the latest bios to be safe.


----------



## neiliohep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I just love that power on setup, very very cool indeed.


Yaaaay finally somebody said they like it lol! I thought that it was a really neat way of turning it on/off, something different AND goes along with the whole idea of extreme customization. Trying to be creative while not being tacky lol. And yet few people have mentioned it...pooey








It's really funny when I ask friends and relatives who visit me and check out my Rig to turn it on, they just look at it in confusion while feeling all over it for a hidden button or something rofl.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Does the dx58so work with x5650?


I wish I knew. What I do know is that the DX58SO has the newest x58 bios I have ever seen. Intel released the last update for it in 2013. I still wish I could have tested that idea out because I can't find a cheaper x58 board. Once I get my Rampage III sold I might just get one and finally upgrade my old home server.


----------



## DRKreiger

so I did some testing and got the itch to mess around. Pulled the Samsung wonder ram from my HTPC, and was really surprised. Gave me an additional 15 mhz base clock max. And allowed for some lower voltages all around. 2155mhz memory @ 10-10-10-27 1T 1.52 V's. CPU 4267mhz @ 1.336v's



Only limited by the capacity.. went from 12 gigs to 6. Have a 12 gig kit on order after these results


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> so I did some testing and got the itch to mess around. Pulled the Samsung wonder ram from my HTPC, and was really surprised. Gave me an additional 15 mhz base clock max. And allowed for some lower voltages all around. 2155mhz memory @ 10-10-10-27 1T 1.52 V's. CPU 4267mhz @ 1.336v's
> 
> 
> 
> Only limited by the capacity.. went from 12 gigs to 6. Have a 12 gig kit on order after these results


Honestly I'd just keep ram at 1600.


----------



## OCmember

@DRKreiger So you took out a few sticks and it runs better? I'm only running 2 8Gb sticks. I find that I need less CPU Vtt than I did with my old 3x2GB kit. I can run 3.9GHz Uncore at 1.33 VTT


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Honestly I'd just keep ram at 1600.


You know.. I was surprised at the increase i got on folding output for one. 10 threads @ 1600 8-8-8-22 4.2 CPU 24k ish depending on work unit.
2133 10-10-10-27 4.2 CPU got me up over 30k. Plus in overall throughput by gflops, went from 80 to 91. So staying at this setting, with more than acceptable temps, and voltages. I'll take it.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> You know.. I was surprised at the increase i got on folding output for one. 10 threads @ 1600 8-8-8-22 4.2 CPU 24k ish depending on work unit.
> 2133 10-10-10-27 4.2 CPU got me up over 30k. Plus in overall throughput by gflops, went from 80 to 91. So staying at this setting, with more than acceptable temps, and voltages. I'll take it.


Yeah but what did your Uncore change to between the two RAM speeds?


----------



## ekoaja

I join the club

Xeon [email protected],7ghz
P6T Deluxe V2 flashed with P6T WS Pro
3x4 gb ram


----------



## arnavvr

In 2016, X58 Hexes turn 6 years old


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> In 2016, X58 Hexes turn 6 years old


Yet they are still extremely relevant especially for someone who still has an X58 LGA1366 system. The difference is between upgrading CPU/RAM/Motherboard versus just the CPU.

On the subject of the X5690 why is it that they are being sold for extremely high prices when compared to the W3690? There is only minor differences between the CPUS (TCase, QPI Links, Dual socket support, etc...) is it that everyone is trying to buy them to upgrade their Mac Pro 2009? I missed out on some great deals for the X5690 at the time months ago (I didn't even look). I did get a W3690 (good price as well) but I can't find an affordable X5690.


----------



## OCmember

I don't know. I love mine, and I'll never overclock it









My W3690 is the gaming CPU, and my i7 970 is the backup


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> I don't know. I love mine, and I'll never overclock it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My W3690 is the gaming CPU, and my i7 970 is the backup


Do you have both the W3690 and the X5690? I checked your systems and they show a X5690 and also a W3690 in two systems but I didn't see anything about a 970.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Do you have both the W3690 and the X5690? I checked your systems and they show a X5690 and also a W3690 in two systems but I didn't see anything about a 970.


Prob the original that got replaced. My old 960 was my first soldered cpu delid test dummy and a back up in case I ever need one or want to play with some really high voltage lol.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Do you have both the W3690 and the X5690? I checked your systems and they show a X5690 and also a W3690 in two systems but I didn't see anything about a 970.


Yes, I have the X5690 in my main rig at stock speeds, and the W3690 in my gaming rig. I also own an i7 970, sold an X5660, and sold an L5390. The 970 is a little better overclocker than the W3690. I bought the W3690 for the open multi but my EVGA board and chipset didn't allow for anything over the 26 multi. I can set the bios to 66 but when I boot it only reads 26. I also have a Gigabyte UD7 Rev2.0 X58 board as a spare. Bought it and haven't used it yet. It might allow an open multi with the W3690 but I would be trading off voltage terminals on my EVGA board which I feel more confident about than reading results in the OS from HW Monitor, etc. For example my VTT is 1.20 at stock and when I look at the reading from HW Monitor on the desktop it reads something like 1.35v but when I double check at the terminal it reads 1.20v on the dot. That's why I am sticking with the EVGA board at the moment.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Yes, I have the X5690 in my main rig at stock speeds, and the W3690 in my gaming rig. I also own an i7 970, sold an X5660, and sold an L5390. The 970 is a little better overclocker than the W3690. I bought the W3690 for the open multi but my EVGA board and chipset didn't allow for anything over the 26 multi. I can set the bios to 66 but when I boot it only reads 26. I also have a Gigabyte UD7 Rev2.0 X58 board as a spare. Bought it and haven't used it yet. It might allow an open multi with the W3690 but I would be trading off voltage terminals on my EVGA board which I feel more confident about than reading results in the OS from HW Monitor, etc. For example my VTT is 1.20 at stock and when I look at the reading from HW Monitor on the desktop it reads something like 1.35v but when I double check at the terminal it reads 1.20v on the dot. That's why I am sticking with the EVGA board at the moment.


So why not put the UD7 in?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> So why not put the UD7 in?


The voltage terminals mean that much. I don't feel like tearing down my loop. The UD7 is a spare. I am content with my overclocking at the moment but like they say, if it ain't broke fix it until it is! lol


----------



## kckyle

hey guys! so im back home for the holidays, does anyone know a good guide to delidding one of these? i want to upgrade my mac pro already.


----------



## OCmember

Has anyone gotten an PCIe drive to boot from these X58 machines? I'd like to eventually boot with a 3D Xpoint Intel drive when they come out.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Has anyone gotten an PCIe drive to boot from these X58 machines? I'd like to eventually boot with a 3D Xpoint Intel drive when they come out.


my kingston hyperx predator did fine on my gigabyte and mac pro. it was a little shady on my asus board but i figure if i had more time i could've made it work.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> my kingston hyperx predator did fine on my gigabyte and mac pro. it was a little shady on my asus board but i figure if i had more time i could've made it work.


What was the performance like with it, or are you still using it?


----------



## kckyle

i moved it to my mac pro for my brother but the performance on bench is as advertised. 14000 read and 1100 write. but on a daily task basis i haven't noticed too much, well besides games load like instantly. which would be helpful in games like anno or big map games. for only 400 bucks now the 480 gb is quite worth it.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i moved it to my mac pro for my brother but the performance on bench is as advertised. 14000 read and 1100 write. but on a daily task basis i haven't noticed too much, well besides games load like instantly. which would be helpful in games like anno or big map games. for only 400 bucks now the 480 gb is quite worth it.


That's pretty good, how were the IOPS?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> That's pretty good, how were the IOPS?


for some reason my 4k is lower, when kana maru did his his 4k was higher.

btw this is my old 240gb version, for the life of me i can't find my 480gb version ss


----------



## OCmember

@kckyle

Is that benchmark free? any addware and crap in it?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> @kckyle
> 
> Is that benchmark free? any addware and crap in it?


yeah its black magic and AS


----------



## OCmember

@kckyle

Thanks. I'm hoping the Intel 3D Xpoint PCIe drives will work in our systems









EDIT: did you have to do any mods to make that Xeon work in your UD7? I have a rev 2 board....


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> @kckyle
> 
> Thanks. I'm hoping the Intel 3D Xpoint PCIe drives will work in our systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: did you have to do any mods to make that Xeon work in your UD7? I have a rev 2 board....


i don't think it will work simply because its nvme, as a bootable anyway. only ahci drives work on x58 like the kingston predatorx

and no mods needed, hell i'm still stuck on f6 bios cause i keep crashing on f8.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i don't think it will work simply because its nvme, as a bootable anyway. only ahci drives work on x58 like the kingston predatorx
> 
> and no mods needed, hell i'm still stuck on f6 bios cause i keep crashing on f8.


If so that might be the compelling reason for me to upgrade


----------



## kckyle

i can't promise you it will work on the asus x58 flawlessly, at least not on the p6x58d. but kana managed to make it work on his asus board, however i can safe to say it works 100 percent without fail on the gigabyte ud7 boards.


----------



## OCmember

I have enough for a GTX 980 Ti saved. I'm actually holding out though. If the 3D Xpoint drive only works with newer that's where I'll end up. What sucks is i'll spend all on a platform then have no money for the drive, lol. It will probably work as a storage drive but I'd like it to be a boot.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> hey guys! so im back home for the holidays, does anyone know a good guide to delidding one of these? i want to upgrade my mac pro already.


Hey, for you an anyone else interested I will throw the videos of my Mac Pro upgrade up in a few days. I will start editing the videos today or at least figuring out how I want to chop it up, its like 2 hours of video to scrub through. It will include a guide for delidding the cpu, I might make it a 3 or 4 part series, part one being how to upgrade the mac and what to look for, part two being how to delid cpu, part 3 being how to put it all together, and part 4 being benchmarks...

Add this channel if you want to see it when it comes up. Here is a timelapsed build of the pc I got my dad for Christmas, he was using an ancient AMD for the last 10 years.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Hey, for you an anyone else interested I will throw the videos of my Mac Pro upgrade up in a few days. I will start editing the videos today or at least figuring out how I want to chop it up, its like 2 hours of video to scrub through. It will include a guide for delidding the cpu, I might make it a 3 or 4 part series, part one being how to upgrade the mac and what to look for, part two being how to delid cpu, part 3 being how to put it all together, and part 4 being benchmarks...
> 
> Add this channel if you want to see it when it comes up. Here is a timelapsed build of the pc I got my dad for Christmas, he was using an ancient AMD for the last 10 years.


awesome can't wait.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

I too have been thinking of giving myself a late xmas present of a pcie ssd for a boot drive.

Currently thinking of a samsung m.2 with an asus adapter.










Hopefully it'll work with my Rampage II.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> I too have been thinking of giving myself a late xmas present of a pcie ssd for a boot drive.
> 
> Currently thinking of a samsung m.2 with an asus adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it'll work with my Rampage II.


Hey, in that mac I'm using that 256GB Hyper X Predator as a boot drive too... I gotta admit that thing is a bad little pci-e SSD. I don't really think I need anything faster, I just wish bigger was cheaper. Love it, would definitely buy it again.


----------



## DunePilot

Here is the soldered CPU delidding guide.


----------



## arnavvr

@DunePilot does deliding soldered CPUs also have a benefit in terms of temperatures? I'm thinking of deliding my 980X.


----------



## Euskafreez

It depends. I did the same on an old i7-920 D0 I kept as a spare. I had this baby running for years at 3.8ghz HT on. 3.8 was the maximum I could do with air cooling since the heatsink wasn't flat enough ... or I thought. Reaching up to 72°C in OCCT :'(.

As soon as I removed the heatsink few weeks ago it was maxing out at 57°C at 3.8ghz. I had a lot more thermal paste than necessary between the die and the heatsink.

It could be useful to do the exact same thing as Dunepilot did. Especially if you want to upgrade a Mac Pro like him, or that you believe your 980x is not as cool as it should be.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> @DunePilot does deliding soldered CPUs also have a benefit in terms of temperatures? I'm thinking of deliding my 980X.


I honestly don't think I would mess with it. I only did it for the mac pro upgrade.

Usually the solder insures a good connection to from the IHS and the die so you don't have much of a heat transfer issue with the soldered ones. The real issue is the newer stuff where Intel uses cheap TIM instead of solder.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> 
> 
> I join the club
> 
> Xeon [email protected],7ghz
> P6T Deluxe V2 flashed with P6T WS Pro
> 3x4 gb ram










Good stuff.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> In 2016, X58 Hexes turn 6 years old


Eh no, X58 turns *8 years old in 2016.* Yes 8 years! All of those people way back then telling me that my platform wasn't "future proof" are no where to be found now >_>.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> 
> 
> I join the club
> 
> Xeon [email protected],7ghz
> P6T Deluxe V2 flashed with P6T WS Pro
> 3x4 gb ram


Yeah go ahead and join. Put the code in your signature.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Eh no, X58 turns *8 years old in 2016.* Yes 8 years! All of those people way back then telling me that my platform wasn't "future proof" are no where to be found now >_>.
> Yeah go ahead and join. Put the code in your signature.


Im pretty sure he was talking about the hex cores.. They are 6 years old now..


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Im pretty sure he was talking about the hex cores.. They are 6 years old now..


A handful came out in Feb 2011 so only 5 years for some.... pretty sure X5680 and 90 didn't come out until then, maybe even the X5675.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Im pretty sure he was talking about the hex cores.. They are 6 years old now..


I was focused solely on the X58 platform being 8 years old. Yeah the Hexa cores will differ, but specific Hexacores will be 6 years old this year. Some released later.


----------



## DunePilot

Pretty amazing, X99 probably will have a long shelf life as well with the new 10 core 6960X coming out.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Pretty amazing, X99 probably will have a long shelf life as well with the new 10 core 6960X coming out.


It probably will. Still I'm not sold until I see some major increases that I can't pass up. Then you have to think about the price. As of right now I have NO reason to upgrade. High end gaming is still here on the X58 platform. Sadly, I'm seeing no reason to upgrade at this point unless you need more cores or a bigger e-peen? Seriously, X58 > X79 = 9% CPU Performance difference. X79 > X99 = 8% CPU Performance difference. X58 > X99 = depends on the test. I personally haven't done a X58 vs X79 overall test, but from what I've seen some test aren't that much higher in performance to justify the swap and price. I don't many people who need 8 to 10 cores. Especially for gaming. I've always seen performance diminish after 6 cores while I was performing benchmarks and comparing. There are a few exceptions.

I'm actually more excited about AMD "Zen" since it's actually bringing new technology to scene. I expect more of the same from Intel. I'm not sure what more they [Intel] can do at this point with their architecture. Intel knows that they have a strong hold on the market and the 5820K proves that. Gimped CPU on a high end platform that only Intel can get away with. I guess 1080p SLI is won't be harmed. 1080p SLI! Get outta here.


----------



## OCmember

3D Xpoint will more than likely cause me to upgrade. And that's starting with the game machine first.


----------



## DunePilot

I think it'll be a good two or three years before I consider upgrading. As long as I can do 1080p surround gaming with acceptable frame rates I will be content. The current build is absolutely no slouch and I have no need at all to upgrade right now. Hopefully that stays true for a few more good years. So much good tech on the horizon that needs to mature (DX12, 3D Xpoint, 4k Monitor tech, HBM, list goes on) that if you are happy with what you have it makes zero sense to upgrade.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Eh no, X58 turns *8 years old in 2016.* Yes 8 years! All of those people way back then telling me that my platform wasn't "future proof" are no where to be found now >_>.
> Yeah go ahead and join. Put the code in your signature.


Did I say X58? Hex-Cores turn 6.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I don't really care what you said or say. Plus you are a few days late eh? I said I was focused solely on the X58 platform and later agreed and stated that some of the Hexa cores are 6 years old [not all of them are 6 years old yet]. Excuse me for multi-tasking then posted before leaving.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Did I say X58? Hex-Cores turn 6.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Im pretty sure he was talking about the hex cores.. They are 6 years old now..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I was focused solely on the X58 platform being 8 years old. Yeah the Hexa cores will differ, but specific Hexacores will be 6 years old this year. Some released later.


----------



## kplonsky

Can I join? http://valid.x86.fr/rnx4up

Haven't started to overclock yet, running too hot right now at idle... 65C. Looking for a new CPU cooler now.


----------



## virpz

The guy simply stated something, no need to be a douche







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> In 2016, X58 Hexes turn 6 years old


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Eh no, X58 turns *8 years old in 2016.* Yes 8 years! All of those people way back then telling me that my platform wasn't "future proof" are no where to be found now >_>.
> Yeah go ahead and join. Put the code in your signature.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Im pretty sure he was talking about the hex cores.. They are 6 years old now..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Did I say X58? Hex-Cores turn 6.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I don't really care what you said or say. Plus you are a few days late eh? I said I was focused solely on the X58 platform and later agreed and stated that some of the Hexa cores are 6 years old [not all of them are 6 years old yet]. Excuse me for multi-tasking then posted before leaving.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virpz*
> 
> The guy simply stated something, no need to be a douche


Drop it. Don't be an instigator. He doesn't need anyone to hold his hand. We will respond to each other.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kplonsky*
> 
> Can I join? http://valid.x86.fr/rnx4up
> Haven't started to overclock yet, running too hot right now at idle... 65C. Looking for a new CPU cooler now.


Approved. Feel free to put the code in the first post in your signature.


----------



## kckyle

lol why is it everytime i come check up the thread some sort of silly arguments break out.


----------



## cookiesowns

Has anyone tried the Rampage 2 Extreme with the xeons? Going to ship an old board back from Taiwan, hoping it would pair well with the X5675 or 980X that I have.

Not sure why I got two chips... since the R3E rig with the W3690 is now just collecting dust lol.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Has anyone tried the Rampage 2 Extreme with the xeons?


I'm using Rampage II Gene which works very well. I think Rampage II Extreme is very similar. Should be OK.


----------



## santi2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Has anyone tried the Rampage 2 Extreme with the xeons? Going to ship an old board back from Taiwan, hoping it would pair well with the X5675 or 980X that I have.
> 
> Not sure why I got two chips... since the R3E rig with the W3690 is now just collecting dust lol.


using a rampage 2 gene with an x5650 without problems


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Has anyone tried the Rampage 2 Extreme with the xeons? Going to ship an old board back from Taiwan, hoping it would pair well with the X5675 or 980X that I have.
> 
> Not sure why I got two chips... since the R3E rig with the W3690 is now just collecting dust lol.


Yes it should be compatible. Some owners use it with the W series workstation Xeons and I think I have seen some also claim that they have used it with the X series Xeons as well.

You can also look at the first post here which shows the various owners (Rampage II Extreme is there) and the Xeons they are using:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club#post_22274237
Quote:


> -X58 - Xeon Members-
> 
> Click Here for the Xeon Memberlist (Click to hide)


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Has anyone tried the Rampage 2 Extreme with the xeons? Going to ship an old board back from Taiwan, hoping it would pair well with the X5675 or 980X that I have.
> 
> Not sure why I got two chips... since the R3E rig with the W3690 is now just collecting dust lol.


I'm using a R2Extreme with a X5675 no problem.


----------



## voxson5

Hey all,

Quick question to those who are running SLI/X-Fire; do you find that the very limited space between the cards on x58 causes any issue?


----------



## trezn0r

Definately.
I moved from a P6T SE (crossflashed P6T) to the R3E because of SLI heat issues with two MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G.
Temps on the upper card were up to 94 ° C and thermal throttling kicking in.

The R3E has a good layout for SLI, now i'm looking at mid 70 temps at 1514/1990MHz OC, no throttling anymore.
It also hvly depends on your graphics fan layout - blower cards (reference cooling) have much less problems running packed together than those with on-top fans.
But in most cases they are also much louder.

Funny thing to add: the P6T was a much better BCLK overclocker though, with IOH never exceeding 60°C. The R3E i got off ebay last week only ran 3 mins in BIOS until the IOH overheated due to the dreaded tim/airgap situation beneath the miniaturistic, yet stilish heatsink construction.

I fixed it by cleaning the mess and applying a generous amount of AS5, now it's topping out at 76°C. Concerning?
A question to the r3e owners on this board; the heatsink contruction has a third screwhole for the IOH, but i cant place a screw in there, seems like it's filled with screw paint, can anyone confirm?
I'd like to put more pressure on the X58 die, any hint how to achieve so without breaking it?

X5650 @ 4.22 (192 x 22) with 1.254 Volts
6x2GB DDR3-1333 @ 1536
R3E Board
2x GTX970
750 Watt bequiet black power


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trezn0r*
> 
> I'd like to put more pressure on the X58 die, any hint how to achieve so without breaking it?


I have the cooler from a TT Extreme Spirit II on my X58 with 80 fans on either side. It keeps it below 50C. You can look at how it's mounted to see how to adjust mounting pressure. The horizontal slotted arms bend a bit as you tighten the screws.

http://www.hardwarelogic.com/articles.php?id=5207&print=1


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Quick question to those who are running SLI/X-Fire; do you find that the very limited space between the cards on x58 causes any issue?


My experience is consistent with trezn0r. Have had SLI reference 285s and now 980tis on a micro atx Rampage II Gene with single slot spacing.

They get hot. The airflow challenged 980ti manages 1000MHz at 60% fan speed 84C. It will go higher if you up the fan speed but it gets noisy. The card which isn't blocked is fine of course.

I originally went micro and air cooled to get the PC onto planes easily. Otherwise full cover water blocks would be the solution of choice.


----------



## gavrilo77

I have Gigabyte X58 UD3R MB, Xeon 5660 CPU and i am trying to install ECC ram 3x8GB, but seems it is not recognized by bios. My bios is FF. Is there any special setting inside Bios for ECC ram? I have one modul non-ECC ram 4 GB and everything works fine.

Thank you for the answer


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavrilo77*
> 
> I have Gigabyte X58 UD3R MB, Xeon 5660 CPU and i am trying to install ECC ram 3x8GB, but seems it is not recognized by bios. My bios is FF. Is there any special setting inside Bios for ECC ram? I have one modul non-ECC ram 4 GB and everything works fine.
> 
> Thank you for the answer


If it is Registered (buffered) ECC Dimms, it wont work. You have to get unbuffered ECC for it to work on and X58 board.


----------



## gavrilo77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> If it is Registered (buffered) ECC Dimms, it wont work. You have to get unbuffered ECC for it to work on and X58 board.


It is Micron 8GB 2RX4 PC3L-106000R-9-11-NP


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trezn0r*
> 
> Definately.
> I moved from a P6T SE (crossflashed P6T) to the R3E because of SLI heat issues with two MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G.
> Temps on the upper card were up to 94 ° C and thermal throttling kicking in.
> 
> The R3E has a good layout for SLI, now i'm looking at mid 70 temps at 1514/1990MHz OC, no throttling anymore.
> It also hvly depends on your graphics fan layout - blower cards (reference cooling) have much less problems running packed together than those with on-top fans.
> But in most cases they are also much louder.
> 
> Funny thing to add: the P6T was a much better BCLK overclocker though, with IOH never exceeding 60°C. The R3E i got off ebay last week only ran 3 mins in BIOS until the IOH overheated due to the dreaded tim/airgap situation beneath the miniaturistic, yet stilish heatsink construction.
> 
> I fixed it by cleaning the mess and applying a generous amount of AS5, now it's topping out at 76°C. Concerning?
> A question to the r3e owners on this board; the heatsink contruction has a third screwhole for the IOH, but i cant place a screw in there, seems like it's filled with screw paint, can anyone confirm?
> I'd like to put more pressure on the X58 die, any hint how to achieve so without breaking it?
> 
> X5650 @ 4.22 (192 x 22) with 1.254 Volts
> 6x2GB DDR3-1333 @ 1536
> R3E Board
> 2x GTX970
> 750 Watt bequiet black power


Hi there

I've run or used P6T SE in my case and this MB has been probably best what I've used,right now I've UD3R which seems is better OC,but as always I'm hitting wall at 4.2GHz
Regarding IOH/Northbridge temps,on P6T SE I've never have higher than 50's what I remember,but on UD3R my Northbridge temps are high like 80's,due this I turned my exhaust fan to intake and my temps dropped to 60's which still are higher,but still better than 80

Case is Corsair 750D which is in my view rubbish,I would never ever go route of Corsair case,just due the micro vibrations and mainly airflow issues,no side fan is simply bad idea for me

Regarding SLI GPU,I've run GTX Titan X in SLI,but after few issues and very high temps(my temps has been at 90's when I rendered in Octane or in IRAY or Cycles) and bad spacing between the PCIE is wrong on UD3R,due this I'm now Titan X in first slot or nearest slot to GPU and in last slot I've GTX 780,wanted to use second Titan X,which I can't use in that in last slot

What case you have there ?

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> If it is Registered (buffered) ECC Dimms, it wont work. You have to get unbuffered ECC for it to work on and X58 board.


I'm running 24GBs Registered (buffered) ECC RAM on my X58. I'm using the Sabertooth X58 though.


----------



## gavrilo77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> If it is Registered (buffered) ECC Dimms, it wont work. You have to get unbuffered ECC for it to work on and X58 board.


It is Micron 8GB 2RX4 PC3L-10600R-9-11-NP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I'm running 24GBs Registered (buffered) ECC RAM on my X58. I'm using the Sabertooth X58 though.


Is there something in Bios to set up, or it is only related by the type of the board?


----------



## 45nm

So I noticed that the X58A-UD7 for Revision 1 is showing W3690 support from F7 bios. Is is safe or fair to say that since they are almost identical parts (when compared to the X5690 besides the tcase and dual qpi and some other differences) that the X5690 would be compatible with the X58A-UD7 Revision 1 with Bios F7? The microcode should be the same and the release-date for both parts is the same.

http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3251


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> So I noticed that the X58A-UD7 for Revision 1 is showing W3690 support from F7 bios. Is is safe or fair to say that since they are almost identical parts (when compared to the X5690 besides the tcase and dual qpi and some other differences) that the X5690 would be compatible with the X58A-UD7 Revision 1 with Bios F7? The microcode should be the same and the release-date for both parts is the same.
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3251


People are claiming to have support with their GA-UD7 as of bios version F3:
Xtreme Systems: Official Intel Gulftown (Westmere) Overclocking and Batch Tracking Thread
_12 June 2010_
Quote:


> You can use X5670 on GA-UD7 with BOIS-F3 or later. I've been using a X5650 on this MB for a good while.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> People are claiming to have support with their GA-UD7 as of bios version F3:
> Xtreme Systems: Official Intel Gulftown (Westmere) Overclocking and Batch Tracking Thread
> _12 June 2010_


I wonder if they are referring to the Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 Revision 1 when they say GA-UD7. As far as I know there wasn't any first-generation X58-UD7 (only UD5). Also I took a look at the BIOS releases for the the X58A-UD7 and it says the following for F3 bios
Quote:


> F3 0.85 MB 2010/01/29 Asia China America Europe Europe(Russia) : FTP / Http
> Support Intel Core i7 6 core processors


This would make sense but the X5650 to the X5680 are 32nm Hexacore Xeon's released in 2010. The W3690 and X5690 are 32nm Hexacore Xeons released in February 14, 2011. The F7 bios says the following
Quote:


> F7 0.87 MB 2010/08/24 Asia China America Europe Europe(Russia) : FTP / Http
> *Enhance CPU, DDR, PCIex16/x8 compatibility*
> USB3.0 chip legacy support
> Enhanced SATA3 RAID mode


http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3251
Quote:


> Intel Xeon W3690 3.46GHz 12MB Nehalem-WS 32nm C1 130W 6.4GT/s *F7*


Thanks for the information though I appreciate it I am just trying to figure out whether a X5690/W3690 will work with possibly F3 or F5 Bios (F5 was shipped by default starting in March 2010 for the GA-X58A-UD7). I would hate to have to purchase something like a i7 930/950 just to update the bios.


----------



## ericeod

Aren't all of the 6-core 1366 based on 32nm?


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Aren't all of the 6-core 1366 based on 32nm?


Yes. Although some quads are 32nm


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Yes. Although some quads are 32nm


Yeah, X5600 replaced X5500 45nm, to include 6-core. There are also low voltage 6 core in the E and L series. There is even a dual core 4.4GHz (X5698 ?) 32nm Westmere-EP.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavrilo77*
> 
> Is there something in Bios to set up, or it is only related by the type of the board?


Nope. I can tell you that I'm using the latest BIOS. I simply slapped in the RAM and my PC posted. I couldn't believe it, but I checked it out and it comes up as Registered ECC DIMM Buffered. 100% no issues. I thought that my benchmarks might be a bit slower, but everything works fine. OC them and changing timings are perfect.


----------



## gavrilo77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Nope. I can tell you that I'm using the latest BIOS. I simply slapped in the RAM and my PC posted. I couldn't believe it, but I checked it out and it comes up as Registered ECC DIMM Buffered. 100% no issues. I thought that my benchmarks might be a bit slower, but everything works fine. OC them and changing timings are perfect.


My board is x58A UD3, i tried but no work


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavrilo77*
> 
> My board is x58A UD3, i tried but no work


After looking it up, the ud3 will not work with any kind of ECC ram. You must use Unbuffered DIMM's for it to work.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gavrilo77*
> 
> It is Micron 8GB 2RX4 PC3L-106000R-9-11-NP


2Rx4 definitely will not work. You need 2rx8 or 1rx8 to have a chance.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> After looking it up, the ud3 will not work with any kind of ECC ram. You must use Unbuffered DIMM's for it to work.


It will definitely work with ECC unbuffered, and may even work with the right kind of ECC registered. I have an x5650 with 8x4G ecc registered on a ud5, which is practically the same board.


----------



## DRKreiger

heads up out there fellow X58 lovers!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-X58-SLI-Classified-3-Socket-LGA-1366-Intel-I7-141-GT-E770-Motherboard-/151956430704?hash=item23614f1f70:g:0ZoAAOSwqrtWnupH


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> heads up out there fellow X58 lovers!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-X58-SLI-Classified-3-Socket-LGA-1366-Intel-I7-141-GT-E770-Motherboard-/151956430704?hash=item23614f1f70:g:0ZoAAOSwqrtWnupH


That's a good board but the price makes my eyes bleed.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> heads up out there fellow X58 lovers!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-X58-SLI-Classified-3-Socket-LGA-1366-Intel-I7-141-GT-E770-Motherboard-/151956430704?hash=item23614f1f70:g:0ZoAAOSwqrtWnupH


Oh you are EVIL! I would trade my unused UD7 for that board. I will not buy another board without EZ Voltage terminals to know the true voltage readings. on desktop my CPU VTT reads 1.37 something er other, with my multimeter on the terminals it reads 1.30v


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Oh you are EVIL! I would trade my unused UD7 for that board. I will not buy another board without EZ Voltage terminals to know the true voltage readings. on desktop my CPU VTT reads 1.37 something er other, with my multimeter on the terminals it reads 1.30v


Only the evga boards have software readings that skewed. For my E762 I have +50mV (1.25V) VTT set in the bios and in windows it shows 1.32V and my DMM says 1.249V.

The Gigabyte boards tend to overvolt a tad. On my X58A-OC 1.18V VTT in the bios equals 1.19V on my DMM.

Software readings are generally useless anyway.


----------



## DRKreiger

LOL. I know man.. I have to put them up here though. There are so many of us that are still rocking this platform.

My rampage 3 extreme tends to over volt a bit too. .2 ish


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Only the evga boards have software readings that skewed. For my E762 I have +50mV (1.25V) VTT set in the bios and in windows it shows 1.32V and my DMM says 1.249V.
> 
> The Gigabyte boards tend to overvolt a tad. On my X58A-OC 1.18V VTT in the bios equals 1.19V on my DMM.
> 
> Software readings are generally useless anyway.


The VTT and the Vdimm on my E760 are the only ones I can think of right now that are not reading correctly in the OS via software. Although my QPI PLL is off by .025 from the bios setting according to the voltage terminal.

I forgot, does your Gigabyte OC board have voltage terminals?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> The VTT and the Vdimm on my E760 are the only ones I can think of right now that are not reading correctly in the OS via software. Although my QPI PLL is off by .025 from the bios setting.
> 
> I forgot, does your Gigabyte OC board have voltage terminals?


Yeah it does but I don't normally use them as they are fairly inconvenient.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Yeah it does but I don't normally use them as they are fairly inconvenient.


Where are they located?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Where are they located?


The top right edge of the board.


It wouldn't be so bad if I could use the included leads but I don't have them, thus I have to use the tiny pads just below the connectors.


----------



## OCmember

@DR4G00N Which do you think is a better board? The Gigabyte OC or your EVGA?

I have this UD7 and someone just listed a EVGA E770..


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> @DR4G00N Which do you think is a better board? The Gigabyte OC or your EVGA?
> 
> I have this UD7 and someone just listed a EVGA E770..


Honestly, I like the Gigabyte board more because it's just better in almost every way, it oc's better, has good sata 3 & usb 3, it's atx not xl-atx, the nb heatsink isn't unnecessarily large and some other little things.
I'd still be running it in my main rig but unfortunately when it draws too much power from the pcie slots it will freeze. The only things the evga has going for it are more pcie slots & 4-way sli support as well as more rear I/O most of which I don't use.


----------



## arnavvr

Yeah I got my X58A-OC and a i7 930 for 175 USD


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Honestly, I like the Gigabyte board more because it's just better in almost every way, it oc's better, has good sata 3 & usb 3, it's atx not xl-atx, the nb heatsink isn't unnecessarily large and some other little things.
> I'd still be running it in my main rig but unfortunately when it draws too much power from the pcie slots it will freeze. The only things the evga has going for it are more pcie slots & 4-way sli support as well as more rear I/O most of which I don't use.


The Gigabyte OC board has two SATA connectors to power the PCIE Slots.


----------



## OCmember

What other X58 boards have Voltage Terminals?


----------



## cainy1991

I have wanted to make an X58 xeon set up for a while.
But sadly X58 boards sell second hand here for more than new Z170/z97 boards do.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> The Gigabyte OC board has two SATA connectors to power the PCIE Slots.


I was using both but it made no difference.

And it seems that I'm not the only that had this problem but switching boards fixed it completely.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> What other X58 boards have Voltage Terminals?


The Rampage 2 & 3 Extremes have them and so does The MSI Big Bang XPower. I don't know of any others though.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cainy1991*
> 
> I have wanted to make an X58 xeon set up for a while.
> But sadly X58 boards sell second hand here for more than new Z170/z97 boards do.


That's because people are stupid and greedy. Pretty much anything you want to buy is full of scalpers.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> The Rampage 2 & 3 Extremes have them and so does The MSI Big Bang XPower. I don't know of any others though.


Thanks again, DR4G00N


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> That's because people are stupid and greedy. Pretty much anything you want to buy is full of scalpers.


No joke I saw a used rampage 3 go for £245 on ebay recently.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ASUS-Rampage-III-Extreme-LGA-1366-Socket-B-Intel-Motherboard-/121859248475?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=pah8MKLVMu00NJJpO4xrjZpeVFA%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

It's just plain ridiculous that people would bid it up that high.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> No joke I saw a used rampage 3 go for £245 on ebay recently.
> 
> It's just plain ridiculous that people would bid it up that high.


I'm in the US, but after converting it does come out to a lot of money. What was the MSRP? At those prices it'll make more sense to simply purchase a newer and faster platform. The wonderful thing about the X58 after 2011-2012 was the price per performance. 2013 brought the Xeons down to reasonably prices. Overcharging for the MB makes buying the X58 platform dumb. Who the hell is paying that much for this old platform when newer tech isn't that much higher.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> The Rampage 2 & 3 Extremes have them and so does The MSI Big Bang XPower. I don't know of any others though.


The ROG Gene III has voltage terminals as well


----------



## cainy1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I'm in the US, but after converting it does come out to a lot of money. What was the MSRP? At those prices it'll make more sense to simply purchase a newer and faster platform. The wonderful thing about the X58 after 2011-2012 was the price per performance. 2013 brought the Xeons down to reasonably prices. Overcharging for the MB makes buying the X58 platform dumb. Who the hell is paying that much for this old platform when newer tech isn't that much higher.


Indeed, if prices had stayed at a decent point it would be a great value platform but at the moment its really not worth the money.
x79 Boards are pretty decently priced at the moment... but the processors are still pretty high priced.

Considering buying one now before the processors come down and the boards go up LOL


----------



## bill1024

I am finding the x79 boards here in the USA are selling 140 to 200$ +
There are 8 core 16 thread xeons under 100$ E5-2670 they run 3ghz turbo
I have one in an Asus Sabertooth and I just ordered a dual socket AsRock and two E5-2670 for a 16 core 32 thread system.
!60 For the Sabertooth and 270 for the dual Asrock


----------



## mamba1

Greetings! Help needed, guys! Tell me simple and plain: will Xeon x5670 work fine on Asus P6T? And if it will, what has to be done to make it happen? Thanx in advance!

Motherboard - ASUS P6T, X58, LGA 1366
BIOS v.1408


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamba1*
> 
> Greetings! Help needed, guys! Tell me simple and plain: will Xeon x5670 work fine on Asus P6T? And if it will, what has to be done to make it happen? Thanx in advance!
> 
> Motherboard - ASUS P6T, X58, LGA 1366
> BIOS v.1408


You have the latest bios, so just drop the chip in like you would any new supported CPU.


----------



## mamba1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> You have the latest bios, so just drop the chip in like you would any new supported CPU.


they are not compatible?


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> You have the latest bios, so just drop the chip in like you would any new supported CPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamba1*
> 
> they are not compatible?


Ericeod is saying that *YES* they are compatible, and it'll be recognised straight away without having to update the bios from the one you've already got.


----------



## mamba1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> Ericeod is saying that *YES* they are compatible, and it'll be recognised straight away without having to update the bios from the one you've already got.


POST test OK (without errors).
No loading Windows 10 Pro 64 ...


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Welp, just won a x58 Sabertooth on ebay for £87.

I didn't really need it as my R2E was working fine, but it's nice to have native usb3 and sata3 ports now.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> Welp, just won a x58 Sabertooth on ebay for £87.
> 
> I didn't really need it as my R2E was working fine, but it's nice to have native usb3 and sata3 ports now.


Not a bad price for the board.







But I do not suggest using the sata 3 ports because the Marvell 9128 controller performs worse than the ICH10R's native sata 2's.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

lol, ok I'll reserve one of them for a optical drive then.


----------



## Kana-Maru

The SATA 3 drive isn't bad if you are trying to run a single SSD. When running multiple SSDs\HDDs is where you'll bottleneck. Then again I've seen different test that give different results since it has been many years since the Sabertooth X58 released.. Also you'll be limited with a single drive using SATA 3 with a single drive since SSDs nowadays can easily saturate the small bandwidth.The board is old and SSDs have come a long way since it's release. You'll be better off getting a SATA 3 PCIe card if you ever need to use SATA 3 on the Sabertooth.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamba1*
> 
> POST test OK (without errors).
> No loading Windows 10 Pro 64 ...


I have seen posts where a 6-core upgrade from a quad causes issues.

Another issue: What I always do with a new CPU install is reset bios. If for some reason, after bios reset, the SATA controller switches to IDE mode, windows wont load. So check to make sure the SATA controller is set to AHCI and not IDE.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> Welp, just won a x58 Sabertooth on ebay for £87.
> 
> I didn't really need it as my R2E was working fine, but it's nice to have native usb3 and sata3 ports now.


x58 doesn't have native usb3 and sata3. The onboard sata3 is worse than the native sata2.


----------



## mamba1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I have seen posts where a 6-core upgrade from a quad causes issues.
> 
> Another issue: What I always do with a new CPU install is reset bios. If for some reason, after bios reset, the SATA controller switches to IDE mode, windows wont load. So check to make sure the SATA controller is set to AHCI and not IDE.


Ok. Here's the dial: it's boot up only with 5 of 6 cores. Any ideas how to make all(!) of them work? Disabling hyperthreading doesn't make any good. Is there any proof what it is really possible? =)


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamba1*
> 
> Ok. Here's the dial: it's boot up only with 5 of 6 cores. Any ideas how to make all(!) of them work? Disabling hyperthreading doesn't make any good. Is there any proof what it is really possible? =)


I did some research on Xeon X5600 series on ASUS and eVGA boards. From what I found, all ASUS x58 boards with the latest bios (includes microcode for xeons) support them, while only the eVGA FTW3, SLI3 and Classified supoort them (original x58 and x58 LE can be sent back to eVGA for a $40 mod).

Ive tested personally on an eVGA x58 FTW3 and ASUS Sabertooth x58. I've found many posts on multple forums showing P6T, P6T SE, P6T Deluxe, P6TW6 and W7 Workststion, P6T OC Palm, and Sabertooth x58 are all running these xeons just fine.

Did you reset your bios? What are you running your memory at? What VTT voltage? How many memory modules?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamba1*
> 
> Ok. Here's the dial: it's boot up only with 5 of 6 cores. Any ideas how to make all(!) of them work? Disabling hyperthreading doesn't make any good. Is there any proof what it is really possible? =)


It could be a defective CPU. Have you tried checking the ICs, the PCB and the Socket to make sure there is no damage? If there is no damage have you tried re-installing the CPU?

Your board is on the list so it should work:
http://www.overclock-and-game.com/hardware/computer-tech-reviews/28-x5660-review?showall=&start=9

You might have something defective man. Make sure the BIOS is set to default for starters.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamba1*
> 
> Ok. Here's the dial: it's boot up only with 5 of 6 cores. Any ideas how to make all(!) of them work? Disabling hyperthreading doesn't make any good. Is there any proof what it is really possible? =)


I've had a good CPU run at 5 cores but fail at 6 cores before. The PSU was cutting out because I was hitting the current limit on that rail. If your windows boot fails by resetting this might be the problem. Seems unlikely though if you have a decent PSU and you are not over clocking.


----------



## OCmember

Yeah likely the board is defective, CPUs rarely are defective unless it was abused which is a possibility


----------



## jura11

Hi guys

What is best way to cool Northbridge on UD3R or what are safe temps for NB on UD3R,in my case 750D I see when I render around 72-80C and I turned my exhaust as intake to cool the NB
WC is not possible in 750D right now

Thanks,Jura


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> What is best way to cool Northbridge on UD3R or what are safe temps for NB on UD3R,in my case 750D I see when I render around 72-80C and I turned my exhaust as intake to cool the NB
> WC is not possible in 750D right now
> 
> Thanks,Jura


With an 800D I stick a 140mm fan on the GPU and point it towards the Ram sticks, then the air that flows to the sides after hitting the motherboard will flow over the north bridge, gaming it will reach 40c-42c at most


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> With an 800D I stick a 140mm fan on the GPU and point it towards the Ram sticks, then the air that flows to the sides after hitting the motherboard will flow over the north bridge, gaming it will reach 40c-42c at most


I'm using H100i and with this I suffer with high NB temps,not sure if switching to normal CPU cooler this would help,but looks like I will be switching again to normal CPU cooler...
Yes I was thinking making some sort of the mod for NB cooling like you have,can you please post the pics how it looks I would be appreciated there
40-42C that's nice,lowest what I've seen has been 59C when I turn on full speed exhaust fan which is blowing not outside but inside the case

Thanks,Jura


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Yes I was thinking making some sort of the mod for NB cooling like you have,can you please post the pics how it looks I would be appreciated
> 
> Thanks,Jura


----------



## mamba1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I did some research on Xeon X5600 series on ASUS and eVGA boards. From what I found, all ASUS x58 boards with the latest bios (includes microcode for xeons) support them, while only the eVGA FTW3, SLI3 and Classified supoort them (original x58 and x58 LE can be sent back to eVGA for a $40 mod).
> 
> Ive tested personally on an eVGA x58 FTW3 and ASUS Sabertooth x58. I've found many posts on multple forums showing P6T, P6T SE, P6T Deluxe, P6TW6 and W7 Workststion, P6T OC Palm, and Sabertooth x58 are all running these xeons just fine.
> 
> Did you reset your bios? What are you running your memory at? What VTT voltage? How many memory modules?


Yep, I did reset bios. Maybe some other bios settings will do? Help! My specs attached.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> It could be a defective CPU. Have you tried checking the ICs, the PCB and the Socket to make sure there is no damage? If there is no damage have you tried re-installing the CPU?
> 
> Your board is on the list so it should work:
> http://www.overclock-and-game.com/hardware/computer-tech-reviews/28-x5660-review?showall=&start=9
> 
> You might have something defective man. Make sure the BIOS is set to default for starters.


Did you even check or try anything I posted earlier?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamba1*
> 
> Yep, I did reset bios. Maybe some other bios settings will do? Help! My specs attached.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is Active Processor Cores set to ALL? It's under Advanced > CPU Configuration.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Hey, i was wondering what cheap x58 e-/atx co.sumer mobos support the e5520?


----------



## gokou

hello guys, and thanks all for the informations you sharing for us.
I have a simple question:

I have an ASUS Sabertooth X58 MB(latest firmware on) and i'm thinking to change my i7 920 with a Xeon CPU.
The X5650/5660 works 100% with this motherboard? (any particular stepping, must i search?)

Is X5650/5660 the best choice at the moment, or not?

thanks in advance, who any will answer me.
Cya guys!


----------



## PipJones

I'm using an Asus Sabertooth X58 with an X5675, no issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokou*
> 
> hello guys, and thanks all for the informations you sharing for us.
> I have a simple question:
> 
> I have an ASUS Sabertooth X58 MB(latest firmware on) and i'm thinking to change my i7 920 with a Xeon CPU.
> The X5650/5660 works 100% with this motherboard? (any particular stepping, must i search?)
> 
> Is X5650/5660 the best choice at the moment, or not?
> 
> thanks in advance, who any will answer me.
> Cya guys!


Hi,

I'm using an Asus Sabertooth X58 with an X5675, no issues.

Running a mild o/c at 4ghz / 200FSB.

Requires Northbridge cooling to maintain stability.


----------



## gokou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I'm using an Asus Sabertooth X58 with an X5675, no issues.
> Hi,
> 
> I'm using an Asus Sabertooth X58 with an X5675, no issues.
> 
> Running a mild o/c at 4ghz / 200FSB.
> 
> Requires Northbridge cooling to maintain stability.


thanks.
i found a 5670 (at good price).
I 'll buy it!

i will buy northbridge cooler as you say.
thanks


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokou*
> 
> thanks.
> i found a 5670 (at good price).
> I 'll buy it!
> 
> i will buy northbridge cooler as you say.
> thanks


I use this:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Antec-Spot-Cool-System-Cooler/dp/B000I5KSNQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453903034&sr=8-1&keywords=antec+spot+cool


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Sorry really noobie question, but does x58 motherboards (Sabertooth in particular) support large 4tb+ drives?

I'm planning to replace a few smaller drives and I can't see anything in the manual one way or the other.

Ps Windows 7 x64 if that makes any difference.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> Sorry really noobie question, but does x58 motherboards (Sabertooth in particular) support large 4tb+ drives?
> 
> I'm planning to replace a few smaller drives and I can't see anything in the manual one way or the other.
> 
> Ps Windows 7 x64 if that makes any difference.


No experience of a "large" drive on my Sabertooth, however, I did experience issues with a 3Tb drive and a Rampage II extreme.

The only way I could get the full 3tb to work was configure SATA as RAID, this enables the Intel drivers to take control and make all 3Tb usable.

Someone else may be able to give a better explanation!


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> No experience of a "large" drive on my Sabertooth, however, I did experience issues with a 3Tb drive and a Rampage II extreme.
> 
> The only way I could get the full 3tb to work was configure SATA as RAID, this enables the Intel drivers to take control and make all 3Tb usable.
> 
> Someone else may be able to give a better explanation!


I found my source ...

Link

"Intel ICH10R controller will support it if you use RAID SATA mode and Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver 10.5. Actually, version 10.1 was the first version to allow higher than 2.2TB in single drive in RAID mode. 10.5 allowed multi drive RAID size over 2.2TB. You must also use the GPT format and be using the drive as a non-bootable data drive. You can install a single hard drive in RAID mode. IRST replaces the older Intel Matrix Storage Manager."

Oh, and there's this too, for Windows 7!

http://event.asus.com/mb/2010/Disk_Unlocker/


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I found my source ...
> 
> Link
> 
> "Intel ICH10R controller will support it if you use RAID SATA mode and Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver 10.5. Actually, version 10.1 was the first version to allow higher than 2.2TB in single drive in RAID mode. 10.5 allowed multi drive RAID size over 2.2TB. You must also use the GPT format and be using the drive as a non-bootable data drive. You can install a single hard drive in RAID mode. IRST replaces the older Intel Matrix Storage Manager."
> 
> Oh, and there's this too, for Windows 7!
> 
> http://event.asus.com/mb/2010/Disk_Unlocker/


Cheers you're a star.


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Hey, i was wondering what cheap x58 e-/atx co.sumer mobos support the e5520?


Most boards should support it, possibly requiring a BIOS update. EVGA boards might require a couple of contacts to be soldered on the motherboard, if its an earlier model. The hard part is finding a "cheap" one. Prices have stayed almost at new board levels for quite a while, but you may find a diamond in the rough.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> Hey, i was wondering what cheap x58 e-/atx co.sumer mobos support the e5520?


Pretty much all boards will natively support that cpu.


----------



## gokou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I use this:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Antec-Spot-Cool-System-Cooler/dp/B000I5KSNQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453903034&sr=8-1&keywords=antec+spot+cool


thanks man!


----------



## donedeal19

Hi,
I have been thinking of doing some storage upgrades. I have 3 motherboards a asus p6t7 ws, gigabyte ud3r v1 and asus p6t. I have been looking at the Samsung 951 ahci as an boot drive. And something like a Intel 750 or a Samsung 950 as a secondary hard drive.

Is it possible to use any of these on the x58 platform using the extra pcie slots? What new drives works and what do not work?

I am not looking to upgrade my motherboards anytime soon. I bought these back in 2009 and feel like it has a lot of life in them, I am sure a lot of people feel the same way just looking at this amazing thread.
I do not want to buy the drives then find out later that they won't work as a boot drive (951ahci) or an secondary did drives.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donedeal19*
> 
> Hi,
> I have been thinking of doing some storage upgrades. I have 3 motherboards a asus p6t7 ws, gigabyte ud3r v1 and asus p6t. I have been looking at the Samsung 951 ahci as an boot drive. And something like a Intel 750 or a Samsung 950 as a secondary hard drive.
> 
> Is it possible to use any of these on the x58 platform using the extra pcie slots? What new drives works and what do not work?
> 
> I am not looking to upgrade my motherboards anytime soon. I bought these back in 2009 and feel like it has a lot of life in them, I am sure a lot of people feel the same way just looking at this amazing thread.
> I do not want to buy the drives then find out later that they won't work as a boot drive (951ahci) or an secondary did drives.
> Thanks for sharing.


I certainly hope that the pcie Samsung can be used as a boot drive, as I've got that exact drive coming to me for a system upgrade I'm putting together.

From what I've gathered as long as you make sure you get a ACHI drive you should be laughing, but if I hit any problems I'm sure to let everybody know about it


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> I certainly hope that the pcie Samsung can be used as a boot drive, as I've got that exact drive coming to me for a system upgrade I'm putting together.
> 
> From what I've gathered as long as you make sure you get a ACHI drive you should be laughing, but if I hit any problems I'm sure to let everybody know about it


We discussed this on the EVGA forums under the X58 section and they can't make the bios into a UEFI bios for PCIe drives to boot. Apparently there isn't enough storage to write the info.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> We discussed this on the EVGA forums under the X58 section and they can't make the bios into a UEFI bios for PCIe drives to boot. Apparently there isn't enough storage to write the info.


I'm pretty sure Kana said he uses a Kingston Predator as a system/boot drive on his Sabertooth x58 though.

I was under the impression that uefi bios only enter into it if you wanted to use one of those new fangled Nvme ssds.

But hey I'll soon find out if I'm wrong


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> We discussed this on the EVGA forums under the X58 section and they can't make the bios into a UEFI bios for PCIe drives to boot. Apparently there isn't enough storage to write the info.


That must suck for EVGA users then. My Rampage III boots a RevoDrive X2 off the PCIe slot just fine. The only problem I had was all other sata devices had to be removed for it to show up in the BIOS, lol which was no problem as everything can be stored on the Home Server over Gigabit Ethernet. My Father has been booting his RevoDrive since 2011 on his x58 no problems either. Oh and we tried the SM941 and my Rampage x58 does not see it what so ever, go figure. I went back to SATA a long time ago myself, using three C300's and three 850 Pro's in RAID0. I wouldn't mind trying the Predator though since its known to work on x58.

I wont go back to PCIe booting until I get either Skylake or Kaby Lake to replace this Rampage III.

P.S. UEFI is only needed for NVMe based SSD's because it is an entirely new and extra module that must coexist next to the AHCI module (UEFI drivers). Legacy BIOS in theory works just fine for PCIe SSD's based on AHCI, as AHCI is already built into every known BIOS for x58 and before. However, for the PCIe SSD to show up depends on when the BIOS was written and if consumer based PCIe SSD's existed during the time that the BIOS was being written. No reason to write in code for something that wasn't yet introduced to the normal consumer market. No extra space was needed in the BIOS to allow a BIOS to "see" PCIe storage devices based on AHCI. The extra code needed would have been minuscule at most.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Oh and we tried the SM941 and my Rampage x58 does not see it what so ever, go figure.


Ack, that's got me a little bit concerned.

Oh well if worse comes to worse I'll send it back to Amazon and get a Predator instead.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> Ack, that's got me a little bit concerned.
> 
> Oh well if worse comes to worse I'll send it back to Amazon and get a Predator instead.


Don't give up right away. I didn't even try hard because it wasn't my drive to play with. I was only trying to kill a curiosity but had no time what so ever to test different settings. It was enough to convince me that my x58 just wasn't built to run properly with PCIe storage devices. However with Windows 10 and three 850 Pro's I am doing over the theoretical now at something like 750 MB/s, which is faster then the ICH10 has ever managed before.

Did you buy a 941 by chance? I have seen several others here have the same issue on their x58's, just not being seen in the bios boot drop down menu. Which is very sad because its no more then a single line of code, if that, to have the boot drop down list the PCIe device.

Let us know if your PCIe SSD works on your x58 please.

EDIT: I found this Amazon review of the HyperX Predator on a Rampage III and its interesting info. The BIOS "sometimes" see's it, LOL.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R24M7K1ZIC4BZU/ref=cm_cr_pr_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00V01C376


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Also I better mention this. The guys over at bios-mods are trying, or have succeeded (not sure) in getting full NVMe support on old BIOS's. Some are booting them just fine. Take a look at this thread for more info.

http://www.win-raid.com/t871f16-Guide-How-to-get-full-NVMe-support-for-Intel-Chipset-systems-from-Series-up-8.html


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Did you buy a 941 by chance? I have seen several others here have the same issue on their x58's, just not being seen in the bios boot drop down menu. Which is very sad because its no more then a single line of code, if that, to have the boot drop down list the PCIe device.
> 
> Let us know if your PCIe SSD works on your x58 please.


It's a 951 (AHCI) going into a Sabertooth I picked up recently.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> It's a 951 going into a Sabertooth I picked up recently.


I think the 951 fixed all issues for legacy BIOS booting. Also not sure on this because all I have seen is peeps using them as extra storage, which is no problem at all. Let us know please as this is very interesting to me. My next SSD's are all going to be M.2 and or 3D X-point, lol, the latter of which has me drooling already.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> I'm pretty sure Kana said he uses a Kingston Predator as a system/boot drive on his Sabertooth x58 though.
> 
> I was under the impression that uefi bios only enter into it if you wanted to use one of those new fangled Nvme ssds.
> 
> But hey I'll soon find out if I'm wrong


Yeah I think there is one or two currently that will work but I'm not confident with the new ones. I was asking around about it because I was interested in an Intel 750 or something like that, and eventually Intel 3D Xpoint and apparently NVMe won't work ... don't take my word for it though.. Hope you get one working on your system!


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> That must suck for EVGA users then. My Rampage III boots a RevoDrive X2 off the PCIe slot just fine. The only problem I had was all other sata devices had to be removed for it to show up in the BIOS, lol which was no problem as everything can be stored on the Home Server over Gigabit Ethernet. My Father has been booting his RevoDrive since 2011 on his x58 no problems either. Oh and we tried the SM941 and my Rampage x58 does not see it what so ever, go figure. I went back to SATA a long time ago myself, using three C300's and three 850 Pro's in RAID0. I wouldn't mind trying the Predator though since its known to work on x58.
> 
> I wont go back to PCIe booting until I get either Skylake or Kaby Lake to replace this Rampage III.
> 
> P.S. UEFI is only needed for NVMe based SSD's because it is an entirely new and extra module that must coexist next to the AHCI module (UEFI drivers). Legacy BIOS in theory works just fine for PCIe SSD's based on AHCI, as AHCI is already built into every known BIOS for x58 and before. However, for the PCIe SSD to show up depends on when the BIOS was written and if consumer based PCIe SSD's existed during the time that the BIOS was being written. No reason to write in code for something that wasn't yet introduced to the normal consumer market. No extra space was needed in the BIOS to allow a BIOS to "see" PCIe storage devices based on AHCI. The extra code needed would have been minuscule at most.


Yeah, it sucks. And you're right it was NVMe based. ...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Yeah, it sucks. And you're right it was NVMe based. ...


It would be sweet though if they get NVMe working for older legacy BIOS's but I doubt we will see any manufacturers putting in any effort towards that goal. They want us to buy new hardware to get all these newer features. Case in point, we have to upgrade to Kaby Lake and Intels Z200 chipset just to experience Intel's upcoming Optane (based on 3D X-Point tech), which I find to be kinda a bit wrong. They have been working on 3D X-point tech since 2012, so surely they could have had Skylake capable of working with it. Its all about having something that you, me and joe consumer wants "next year". I was dead set on buying into Skylake but now Optane just looks too damn good, so now I wait some more so I can have a platform that will support Optane. I'm a little bit peeved by that....

Anyway yeah some really good AHCI based PCIe SSD's work just fine on x58 and for what ever reason some don't at all, yet should.


----------



## donedeal19

So you can run a say Intel/ Samsung Nvme drive as a non boot drive storage? I am not looking for Nvme to work but the device itself to work. I would like to use it in Server 2012r2 storage spaces. My idea is using two pcie cards as tiered and eight ssd connected to my IBM1015 in a simple/ two way mirror.
My other computers would be either using them as boot or storage. I don't want any more spinners drives. I am not interested in the Kingston Predator if I have an choice I would go with the Intel as storage. If the 750/ 950 won't work then I would have to use the 951 ahci from the what I read?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> It would be sweet though if they get NVMe working for older legacy BIOS's but I doubt we will see any manufacturers putting in any effort towards that goal. They want us to buy new hardware to get all these newer features. Case in point, we have to upgrade to Kaby Lake and Intels Z200 chipset just to experience Intel's upcoming Optane (based on 3D X-Point tech), which I find to be kinda a bit wrong. They have been working on 3D X-point tech since 2012, so surely they could have had Skylake capable of working with it. Its all about having something that you, me and joe consumer wants "next year". I was dead set on buying into Skylake but now Optane just looks too damn good, so now I wait some more so I can have a platform that will support Optane. I'm a little bit peeved by that....
> 
> Anyway yeah some really good AHCI based PCIe SSD's work just fine on x58 and for what ever reason some don't at all, yet should.


For now I'm just using that Samsung RAM disk Rapid mode. Works pretty good but I'd rather have speeds like that from an interface connected to a drive that supports those speeds natively.

I'm really interested i 3D Xpoint so it may be Kaby or the gen after that before I upgrade


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donedeal19*
> 
> So you can run a say Intel/ Samsung Nvme drive as a non boot drive storage? I am not looking for Nvme to work but the device itself to work. I would like to use it in Server 2012r2 storage spaces. My idea is using two pcie cards as tiered and eight ssd connected to my IBM1015 in a simple/ two way mirror.
> My other computers would be either using them as boot or storage. I don't want any more spinners drives. I am not interested in the Kingston Predator if I have an choice I would go with the Intel as storage. If the 750/ 950 won't work then I would have to use the 951 ahci from the what I read?


I hear they will work as storage drives but don't quote me.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> I hear they will work as storage drives but don't quote me.


Just like many devices, NVMe works if your using a OS that supports it. The BIOS does not need to support most items in order for them to work in the OS, same with things like Printers, scanners, webcams etc, all of which can not be seen by the BIOS but still work in the OS. NVMe works great as a storage drive on any computer that has a PCIe slot, but only if the OS has built in NVMe drivers such as recent Linux and Windows builds. Remember if the BIOS cant initialize a device, the modern OS will, so long there is drivers for that device.

For that reason, I am thinking about retiring my C300's (I just use them for downloads and saved files, documents, pictures etc) and getting a 512GB Samsung 950 Pro NVMe drive and using it for storage only. Then maybe down the road using it as a boot drive when I get a system that supports booting from it. But I'm just thinking about it... Would be safer then my old C300's in RAID0 though, not sure how much longer those will last me.


----------



## arnavvr

Got my Crossfire 290X Lightnings today. Will investigate bottlenecking (if any) once I get a new PSU.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Just like many devices, NVMe works if your using a OS that supports it. The BIOS does not need to support most items in order for them to work in the OS, same with things like Printers, scanners, webcams etc, all of which can not be seen by the BIOS but still work in the OS. NVMe works great as a storage drive on any computer that has a PCIe slot, but only if the OS has built in NVMe drivers such as recent Linux and Windows builds. Remember if the BIOS cant initialize a device, the modern OS will, so long there is drivers for that device.


Cool cool, thanks again. Makes sense

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> For that reason, I am thinking about retiring my C300's (I just use them for downloads and saved files, documents, pictures etc) and getting a 512GB Samsung 950 Pro NVMe drive and using it for storage only. Then maybe down the road using it as a boot drive when I get a system that supports booting from it. But I'm just thinking about it... Would be safer then my old C300's in RAID0 though, not sure how much longer those will last me.


Is there any performance to gain between the Raid-0 C300's and an NVMe 950 Pro?


----------



## gokou

i'm here, again (need help pls)
I bought a Xeon W3530 for my Asus Sabertooth X58 (upgraded to lates bios 1402 04/08/2012).
The sistem don't boot!!






















Start, fans starts, 2 secs and it reboot automatically.
After 2 times it stop!
(i did ClearCMOS)
Any idea ???
Thanks in advance!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Cool cool, thanks again. Makes sense
> Is there any performance to gain between the Raid-0 C300's and an NVMe 950 Pro?


Very good question. Maybe a bit better performance, and a lot better latency going with the NVMe setup. But the big plus is the safety of getting away from RAID, which I have used on and off since the early 90's with great success. I think I read someone say that the 950 Pro gives us old x58 users something like 800 MB/s which is about 60 MB/s faster then what I have with 3 in raid 0. I think that is wrong though.

Watch the video below of a guy who put a Samsung 950 Pro onto his old x58 system and he is getting 1500 MB/s Sequential. I'm getting just barely under 750 MB/s SEQ using 3 SSD's, which is the fastest this board has ever performed.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokou*
> 
> i'm here, again (need help pls)
> I bought a Xeon W3530 for my Asus Sabertooth X58 (upgraded to lates bios 1402 04/08/2012).
> The sistem don't boot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start, fans starts, 2 secs and it reboot automatically.
> After 2 times it stop!
> (i did ClearCMOS)
> Any idea ???
> Thanks in advance!


Ok this is rather vague so I have some questions for you.

-Have you tried pressing the "MemOK" button?
-What red LEDs are lighting up before the motherboard restarts.
-How do you know you cleared it? Just removing the battery and re-installing it won't clear\reset the BIOS.
-How many RAM modules are you using and are they dual or triple channel?
-What RAM slots are you using? _[they are colored tan and dark brown]_
-Are you sure the RAM is seated properly?
-Do you have another CPU for testing purposes? If so, did you try installing the old CPU and checking to see if the motherboard passes the POST?


----------



## donedeal19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Very good question. Maybe a bit better performance, and a lot better latency going with the NVMe setup. But the big plus is the safety of getting away from RAID, which I have used on and off since the early 90's with great success. I think I read someone say that the 950 Pro gives us old x58 users something like 800 MB/s which is about 60 MB/s faster then what I have with 3 in raid 0. I think that is wrong though.
> 
> Watch the video below of a guy who put a Samsung 950 Pro onto his old x58 system and he is getting 1500 MB/s Sequential. I'm getting just barely under 750 MB/s SEQ using 3 SSD's, which is the fastest this board has ever performed.


This is what I wanted to see, it cleared all doubts about using it as an secondary drive. Now I can do some upgrades.


----------



## gokou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Ok this is rather vague so I have some questions for you.
> 
> -Have you tried pressing the "MemOK" button? -> *NO, i will*
> -What red LEDs are lighting up before the motherboard restarts. -> *i don't remember but maybe VGA and then CPU and stop*
> -How do you know you cleared it? Just removing the battery and re-installing it won't clear\reset the BIOS. -> *CMOS moved jumper from 1-2 to 2-3. Got power for 10 secs and put back jumper from 2-3 to 1-2*
> -How many RAM modules are you using and are they dual or triple channel? *Triple channel corsair Dominator (12Gb)*
> -What RAM slots are you using? _[they are colored tan and dark brown]_ *TAN color*
> -Are you sure the RAM is seated properly? *Yes, because is in auto and work with " old " conf*
> -Do you have another CPU for testing purposes? If so, did you try installing the old CPU and checking to see if the motherboard passes the POST?


*With the i7 920, all work normally*
Thanks


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Very good question. Maybe a bit better performance, and a lot better latency going with the NVMe setup. But the big plus is the safety of getting away from RAID, which I have used on and off since the early 90's with great success. I think I read someone say that the 950 Pro gives us old x58 users something like 800 MB/s which is about 60 MB/s faster then what I have with 3 in raid 0. I think that is wrong though.
> 
> Watch the video below of a guy who put a Samsung 950 Pro onto his old x58 system and he is getting 1500 MB/s Sequential. I'm getting just barely under 750 MB/s SEQ using 3 SSD's, which is the fastest this board has ever performed.


THAT. IS. FRICKIN. AWE-SOME!!! WOW!!!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> THAT. IS. FRICKIN. AWE-SOME!!! WOW!!!


Isn't it though? Makes you look at those empty PCIe slots differently now doesn't it? LOL


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Isn't it though? Makes you look at those empty PCIe slots differently now doesn't it? LOL


I just had an issue with my sound card on my second PCIe slot causing my GPU to run in x8. After I switched the sound card off the slot my GPU started utilizing the full PCIe v2.0 x16 slot. It made a HUGE difference. It's got me thinking alot about PCIe slots lately. I think your post, in-part of a few others suggesting to do so, pushed me to swap out the card to a different slot, lol


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokou*
> 
> *With the i7 920, all work normally*
> Thanks


In that case I would return the current W3530 and get another W3530.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> I just had an issue with my sound card on my second PCIe slot causing my GPU to run in x8. After I switched the sound card off the slot my GPU started utilizing the full PCIe v2.0 x16 slot. It made a HUGE difference. It's got me thinking alot about PCIe slots lately. I think your post, in-part of a few others suggesting to do so, pushed me to swap out the card to a different slot, lol


I'm thinking about getting some 1TB SSDs with PCIe.I'm guessing I'll have to get two 512GBs SSDs for the lowest price. Maybe that's better for the I'm thinking about moving my current HDDs and using them for backups [RAID 5 or something].


----------



## gokou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> In that case I would return the current W3530 and get another W3530.


Listen:
i can change the W3530 for another one or for a little less more price for a X5560 (95W TDP).
Do you think the C5560 is better thans W3530 in termos of Power and Overclock?
Is it compatible with the sabertooth X58?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting some 1TB SSDs with PCIe.I'm guessing I'll have to get two 512GBs SSDs for the lowest price. Maybe that's better for the I'm thinking about moving my current HDDs and using them for backups [RAID 5 or something].


That would be a good idea. I don't store much on my secondary SSD so keeping it on the SATA controller is financially optimal, unfortunately. I do love the looks of those numbers with that PCIe drive

Do you think the Sound card was, in some way, choking the GPU besides the x16 reduction to x8 PCIe 1.1?


----------



## LouisCar

Hi Folks, new here by way of searching for answers.
I was thinking of my next rig and what to do but funds are tight at the moment so I started off by thinking I may upgrade my i7-920 mainly to see if i could get the temps down a bit when processing videos.

I noticed that actually getting an i7 on Ebay could be pretty cheap and perhaps a D0 version or a 950 might solve the problem and get a bit more speed although I'm not mad on getting insane OCs. I was never able to get anything above 3.6 - 3.8 with my 920 and the other day (which is what prompted me to re-evaluate) my temps when processing a video went into the 80s and I got a BSOD.

A good clean out and re-apply 2 yr old thermal paste brought it down to low 70s on heavy loading with HT on. But it's too close for me to keep worrying if I need to clean the dust out of my radiator.









Ok so as I considered Ebay I kept seeing the Xeons on offer and although they cost more than I was going to spend to tide me over I decided to investigate and here I am as it appears that the P6T deluxe I have is up to it and I figure the 6 cores alone is probably worth considering plus I'm guessing that if I aim for a 3.6 to 4 Ghz clock I'll still make on better temperatures?

My main question is (and I have had a cursory search around for info) can anyone give advice to the OC settings I might be starting with.
I'm familiar with articles on i9xx OC procedures but not sure how they translate to the Xeon series.

Can anyone help specifically with the P6T board in mind?

I've not pulled the trigger yet on an ebay listing. I had an offer on a i950 but that was before seeing the Xeons and getting one is about 3 times what I'd pay for that although if I lower my expectations to the X5650 I can make it around twice the price which I think is ok . I'm guessing the Xeon will be a lot better.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisCar*
> 
> Hi Folks, new here by way of searching for answers.
> I was thinking of my next rig and what to do but funds are tight at the moment so I started off by thinking I may upgrade my i7-920 mainly to see if i could get the temps down a bit when processing videos.
> 
> I noticed that actually getting an i7 on Ebay could be pretty cheap and perhaps a D0 version or a 950 might solve the problem and get a bit more speed although I'm not mad on getting insane OCs. I was never able to get anything above 3.6 - 3.8 with my 920 and the other day (which is what prompted me to re-evaluate) my temps when processing a video went into the 80s and I got a BSOD.
> 
> A good clean out and re-apply 2 yr old thermal paste brought it down to low 70s on heavy loading with HT on. But it's too close for me to keep worrying if I need to clean the dust out of my radiator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so as I considered Ebay I kept seeing the Xeons on offer and although they cost more than I was going to spend to tide me over I decided to investigate and here I am as it appears that the P6T deluxe I have is up to it and I figure the 6 cores alone is probably worth considering plus I'm guessing that if I aim for a 3.6 to 4 Ghz clock I'll still make on better temperatures?
> 
> My main question is (and I have had a cursory search around for info) can anyone give advice to the OC settings I might be starting with.
> I'm familiar with articles on i9xx OC procedures but not sure how they translate to the Xeon series.
> 
> Can anyone help specifically with the P6T board in mind?
> 
> I've not pulled the trigger yet on an ebay listing. I had an offer on a i950 but that was before seeing the Xeons and getting one is about 3 times what I'd pay for that although if I lower my expectations to the X5650 I can make it around twice the price which I think is ok . I'm guessing the Xeon will be a lot better.


I used this guide "back in the day"

http://www.overclock.net/t/538439/guide-to-overclocking-the-core-i7-920-or-930-to-4-0ghz

I used to be a 920 owner and upgraded to a 950 for better video encoding. The improvement wasn't that great.

The best improvement I saw was moving to an x5675.

4Ghz with a 200 fsb was easily achieved although I did need additional NorthBridge cooling for long-term heavy usage (e.g. encoding).

I also found the GPU encoding was faster than CPU encoding. Less heat and more stable. I used this:

http://www.mediacoderhq.com/download.htm


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokou*
> 
> Listen:
> i can change the W3530 for another one or for a little less more price for a X5560 (95W TDP).
> Do you think the C5560 is better thans W3530 in termos of Power and Overclock?
> Is it compatible with the sabertooth X58?
> Thanks in advance!


The C5560 is a beast! Best CPU ever. I'm guessing that *C* stands for "_cool_"?

Joking aside, the X5560 would be the better choice since most users here had no problems overclocking those bad boys. The W3530 isn't as power efficient as the X5560, gets hotter and has lower bandwidth [memory] overall. The W3530 will provide you with a little more headroom in the voltage requires, allowing you to push the volts\vCore to 1.375v opposed to the X5560 1.35v. I can't really tell you how well the W3530 will overclock since I don't own one, but I have read tons of users overclocking their X5660 with minor issues. Once you decided to go above 4.2Ghz - 4.4Ghz things start to get very warm and crazy with the X5560 or just about any CPU for that matter. The X5660 is a great CPU, but the only difference between it and the X5660 is that you get 1 extra multiplier. That's it. It might not be worth the extra price if it's a lot more than a cheap X5560.

Also make sure you buy from a bulk seller and not a person trying to sell less than 5 etc. Some people have cherry picked through the CPUs and are trying to sell off their bad investments. Avoid these people at all cost.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> That would be a good idea. I don't store much on my secondary SSD so keeping it on the SATA controller is financially optimal, unfortunately. I do love the looks of those numbers with that PCIe drive
> 
> Do you think the Sound card was, in some way, choking the GPU besides the x16 reduction to x8 PCIe 1.1?


Yes I do. It all depends on the manufacturer and how they setup the board. You can occupy all of the PCIe slots, but when someone has them all occupied you'll knock them all some or all of them down to x8 \ x4 \x2 and so on. Usually you can run two PCIe slots at x16\x16 and afterwards it'll drop to x8\x8x\4 and so on.

Ok I haven't gotten around to writing this stuff on my blog, but I have been meaning to for sometime now. Man I guess I need to make some time and finish writing up my X58 crap. Ok so basically You get X16\X16 if you have occupied two of the PCIe 2.0 x16 ports which is fine. Plenty of bandwidth. As said above once you occupy the another PCIe 2.0 x16 slow, it will run at x4 speed and slow you drop those two x16 slows down to x8/x8 respectfully. This depends on the manufacture in most cases. Worse case scenario is that you drop them down to x4\x4\x2\x2 when occupying many slots. This will definitely kill performance for gaming. My board comes with two PCIe 1.0 slots and a original PCI slot [eold school







]. Occupying those slots diminishes speeds. Never had to use them since USB is supported by so many things like cameras, mics, soundcards\ sound interfaces etc.

In my case [Sabertooth X58] once I occupy both x16 slots and when I use the 3rd PCIe x16 slot it will only run at x4 speeds [x16\x16\x4]. Which is not the end of the world since x4 speeds is still 1GB\s which is more than enough for great SSDs speeds. The PCIe clock never slows down either, it's the bits that make the changes. So my GPUs running in SLI still has 32GBs of bandwidth which is more than enough for gaming. I only run a single card now.

PCIe 3.0 x8 [8GBs] isn't a big problem for GPUs, but PCIe 2.0 x8 [4GBs] and below can be a huge issue for us since we will lose bandwidth that comes out sloppy performance for many high end games.

Remove your sound card and benchmark to see what the outcome is. I use USB audio interfaces now instead of sound cards. They do the same exact thing, usually are cheaper and you don't have to worry about occupying a PCIe 1.0 or 2.0 slot. Usually the on-board audio is good enough for most users.


----------



## DR4G00N

BTW the W3530 & X5560 are both Nehalem D0's so around 1.45V is fine for 24/7. Both should do around 4-4.2GHz but don't expect much more than that.

I think a E5640 would be a better choice since it's a westmere chip so it'll run cooler and may overclock better. It looks to be about the same price too.


----------



## LouisCar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisCar*
> 
> ...
> My main question is (and I have had a cursory search around for info) can anyone give advice to the OC settings I might be starting with.
> I'm familiar with articles on i9xx OC procedures but not sure how they translate to the Xeon series.
> 
> Can anyone help specifically with the P6T board in mind?
> 
> I've not pulled the trigger yet on an ebay listing. I had an offer on a i950 but that was before seeing the Xeons and getting one is about 3 times what I'd pay for that although if I lower my expectations to the X5650 I can make it around twice the price which I think is ok . I'm guessing the Xeon will be a lot better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I used this guide "back in the day"
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/538439/guide-to-overclocking-the-core-i7-920-or-930-to-4-0ghz
> 
> I used to be a 920 owner and upgraded to a 950 for better video encoding. The improvement wasn't that great.
> 
> The best improvement I saw was moving to an x5675.
> 
> 4Ghz with a 200 fsb was easily achieved although I did need additional NorthBridge cooling for long-term heavy usage (e.g. encoding).
> 
> I also found the GPU encoding was faster than CPU encoding. Less heat and more stable. I used this:
> 
> http://www.mediacoderhq.com/download.htm


Thanks for the advice. Although the guide you link to is for the i9xx series. I was really trying to find out about the differences for overclocking the x56xx series. That guide though looks good anyway and it's one that I haven't come across, so thanks for the heads up on that one.

I'll also take a look at the mediacoder link but it's not all I do with this computer and I'm used to my current set of tools.

The X5675 would be great but it's very expensive still and not viable IMO as a stop gap. At the prices I see it at I'd be better to go x99 or the newer 6th gen with motherboard change as I'd get Sata 3 and usb 3 which I don't have and the cards I've put in to try to solve the situation have been unstable. So I think at the moment I'm looking at the x5650 or at a pinch the x5660, this seems to be the best bang for the buck and not to much to spend for a fair while. This is still a good rig and when playing games I've honestly not been bothered by performance issues.


----------



## gokou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> The C5560 is a beast! Best CPU ever. I'm guessing that *C* stands for "_cool_"?
> 
> Joking aside, the X5560 would be the better choice since most users here had no problems overclocking those bad boys. The W3530 isn't as power efficient as the X5560, gets hotter and has lower bandwidth [memory] overall. The W3530 will provide you with a little more headroom in the voltage requires, allowing you to push the volts\vCore to 1.375v opposed to the X5560 1.35v. I can't really tell you how well the W3530 will overclock since I don't own one, but I have read tons of users overclocking their X5660 with minor issues. Once you decided to go above 4.2Ghz - 4.4Ghz things start to get very warm and crazy with the X5560 or just about any CPU for that matter. The X5660 is a great CPU, but the only difference between it and the X5660 is that you get 1 extra multiplier. That's it. It might not be worth the extra price if it's a lot more than a cheap X5560.


I will go for the X5560. i can buy it for 30€ box


----------



## gokou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> BTW the W3530 & X5560 are both Nehalem D0's so around 1.45V is fine for 24/7. Both should do around 4-4.2GHz but don't expect much more than that.
> 
> I think a *E5640* would be a better choice since it's a westmere chip so it'll run cooler and may overclock better. It looks to be about the same price too.


E5640 works with Asus sabertooth X58?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokou*
> 
> E5640 works with Asus sabertooth X58?


Yes, it will work fine with the latest bios installed on the motherboard.


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisCar*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Although the guide you link to is for the i9xx series. I was really trying to find out about the differences for overclocking the x56xx series. That guide though looks good anyway and it's one that I haven't come across, so thanks for the heads up on that one.
> 
> I'll also take a look at the mediacoder link but it's not all I do with this computer and I'm used to my current set of tools.
> 
> The X5675 would be great but it's very expensive still and not viable IMO as a stop gap. At the prices I see it at I'd be better to go x99 or the newer 6th gen with motherboard change as I'd get Sata 3 and usb 3 which I don't have and the cards I've put in to try to solve the situation have been unstable. So I think at the moment I'm looking at the x5650 or at a pinch the x5660, this seems to be the best bang for the buck and not to much to spend for a fair while. This is still a good rig and when playing games I've honestly not been bothered by performance issues.


Don't waste your money on the i7 950. It was a great chip in its day, but you can overclock your 920 to those speeds, you won't be gaining anything.

Get the X5650. The extra cores will help with encoding, and its very easy to overclock. All you'll be getting extra over it with the higher chips in the series, like the X5675, is higher multipliers, which aren't necessary for a mild overclock.

Overclocking i7 9xx chips is the same in principle. Just don't exceed 1.35v for vcore and QPI/Vtt and you'll be fine.

I suggest this guide.


----------



## gokou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Yes, it will work fine with the latest bios installed on the motherboard.


E5640 boutht!
i'll cross the finger this time.
i will update you.








Thanks all!


----------



## OCmember

@Kana-Maru The way the E760 A1 is setup is there is an x1 PCIe slot at the very top. Has to be enabled through the bios to work.

Here is a pic to explain the slots:



I have my Intel Nic at the x1 slot at the very top (black slot). Next in PCIE_x16x/8_1 is my GPU (GTX 670) then I use to have my PCIe sound card in the slot below it PCIE_x8_2 (the 2 stands for slot 2 btw) I since moved it the next slot below it PCIE_x16/x8_3. Huge improvement. The bottom slot is not occupied. So I'm thinking it can't get any better than this. It appears if there is a card below any of the PCIE_x16/x8 slots it will drop the x16 slot to an x8 or x4, making the x16/x8 slots the primary x16 slots.

EDIT: I'm curious if I drop the Intel NIC to the bottom PCIE_x8 slot if there will be any improvement. All I do is game on the machine.


----------



## DR4G00N

Disable the 2nd Ethernet port and the JMicron sata/pata controller. That will give you back 2 pcie lanes for use with your other pcie devices. May help a bit.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Disable the 2nd Ethernet port and the JMicron sata/pata controller. That will give you back 2 pcie lanes for use with your other pcie devices. May help a bit.


I may have it as best as it can get. I do have both Ethernet ports disabled, and the JMicron ports disabled. Is there anything else that I could do to make improvements?


----------



## DR4G00N

Nothing other than disabling the onboard sound as well as firewire.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Nothing other than disabling the onboard sound as well as firewire.


Ok, thanks. I think I have all that disabled


----------



## OCmember

Are the PCIE lanes dynamic or are they dedicated to each slot?


----------



## LouisCar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> Don't waste your money on the i7 950. It was a great chip in its day, but you can overclock your 920 to those speeds, you won't be gaining anything.
> 
> Get the X5650. The extra cores will help with encoding, and its very easy to overclock. All you'll be getting extra over it with the higher chips in the series, like the X5675, is higher multipliers, which aren't necessary for a mild overclock.
> 
> Overclocking i7 9xx chips is the same in principle. Just don't exceed 1.35v for vcore and QPI/Vtt and you'll be fine.
> 
> I suggest this guide.


Thanks Firehawk,

I have fast become to realise the folly of getting the i950. There were two driving factors in that first thought - 1) the hope that I could reduce temperatures and achieve a similar overclock and 2) I can get one for as little as £35 on Ebay. Of course since discovering that my motherboard will properly support the Xeons and the fact that they do offer a real performance gain I would be silly to consider cost only.
The X5650 on Ebay I guess will cost me about another £25 on top and I do think it's well worth it. At the moment it's harder to find X5660 or above without doubling paying double this and so it looks like that's the best one to go for.

Thanks for the heads up to another guide. I'll definitely start bidding on some of those Xeons on Ebay.


----------



## DR4G00N

I believe they are dynamic.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> @Kana-Maru The way the E760 A1 is setup is there is an x1 PCIe slot at the very top. Has to be enabled through the bios to work.
> 
> Here is a pic to explain the slots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my Intel Nic at the x1 slot at the very top (black slot). Next in PCIE_x16x/8_1 is my GPU (GTX 670) then I use to have my PCIe sound card in the slot below it PCIE_x8_2 (the 2 stands for slot 2 btw) I since moved it the next slot below it PCIE_x16/x8_3. Huge improvement. The bottom slot is not occupied. So I'm thinking it can't get any better than this. It appears if there is a card below any of the PCIE_x16/x8 slots it will drop the x16 slot to an x8 or x4, making the x16/x8 slots the primary x16 slots.
> 
> EDIT: I'm curious if I drop the Intel NIC to the bottom PCIE_x8 slot if there will be any improvement. All I do is game on the machine.


Ok your NIC is in the first slot [Slot 1 = black PCIe x1 slot] and your GPU\GTX 670 is in the next slot [Slot 2 = first Red PCie x16 slot]. Move your sound card that is currently in slot 3 [2nd Red PCie slot] to slot 5 [3rd Red PCIe slot]. You can leave the NIC alone for now. That should solve your problem and get you full speed for your GPU.

As far as disabling sound and all of that other crap. I've had it all on and didn't make that much of a difference at all. The most important thing is to make sure you are getting the full bandwidth from your PCIe slot. Everything else doesn't matter from my previous test. Especially when I was running all on-board functions [Firewire, USB 3.0 and Marvels SATA 3]. I still use my USB 3.0 function since it takes no time to backup data [SSDs = 15 minutes & 4TB HDDs = about 45 minutes to 1 hour for each RAID 0 [2TB] setup].


----------



## OCmember

Excellent! Thanks for re-assuring me about this. I can't recall the reason why I put the Sound card under the GPU years ago. It's been painful! The change made a huge improvement in all games. I use to get a lot of a hitching type effect in every game I ran. I even noticed the amount of memory used on my GPU go up. Athough I only glanced at it a few times while gaming. The biggest memory hog is UT4. Uses 900mb with all settings on low in-game and desktop @ 16x9, which I run all my games at. And we are still waiting for the next update/patch to bring DX12 support. I'll keep you guys updated on that.

Cheers!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Well thanks for posting a picture. Like I said earlier, every vendor is different with their layouts. Sounds like you are getting full x16 bandwidth now. I remember you complaining about issues with UT4 last year. Maybe this was that issue [using the wrong slot lol]. Have fun gaming man.


----------



## OCmember

The improvement is so addicting, lol


----------



## gokou

Guys, i got a Xeon E5640 SLBVC stepping.
Is it the right one?(for my x58 sabertooth)
Thanks


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokou*
> 
> Guys, i got a Xeon E5640 SLBVC stepping.
> Is it the right one?(for my x58 sabertooth)
> Thanks


Well that one is a 4 core processor so you're not going to have much of a processing boost a 6 core is going to give.

http://ark.intel.com/products/47923/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5640-12M-Cache-2_66-GHz-5_86-GTs-Intel-QPI

The bottom of the range 6 core is the x5650.

http://ark.intel.com/products/47922/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5650-12M-Cache-2_66-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI


----------



## gokou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> Well that one is a 4 core processor so you're not going to have much of a processing boost a 6 core is going to give.
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/47923/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5640-12M-Cache-2_66-GHz-5_86-GTs-Intel-QPI
> 
> The bottom of the range 6 core is the x5650.
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/47922/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5650-12M-Cache-2_66-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI


Yea i know.
For the momemt i want a quad core cpu because i want a better overclock in terms of ghz than multiple cores(i need for gaming).
I asked only if is it the right for my matherboard








Thanks


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokou*
> 
> Guys, i got a Xeon E5640 SLBVC stepping.
> Is it the right one?(for my x58 sabertooth)
> Thanks


If you are using this CPU [E5640] for gaming then you'll be fine. Make sure you BIOS is updated to the latest revision.

I didn't see any X5560 that I would trust on Ebay and X5660s are getting scarce as well _. It appears the only good sellers are still selling them at higher prices. This is just from my experiences in the past._


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> If you are using this CPU [E5640] for gaming then you'll be fine. Make sure you BIOS is updated to the latest revision.
> 
> I didn't see any X5560 that I would trust on Ebay and X5660s are getting scarce as well _. It appears the only good sellers are still selling them at higher prices. This is just from my experiences in the past._


Yeah it looks like the gold rush days of bargain xeons are behind us now.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Well when you have people pushing stupid high voltage, going above Intel recommended voltages and overclocking them to hell and back this is what you get. People kill them or hit the max and buy another. I'm sure there were many people stocking up on them since they don't know what the heck they are doing while overclocking them. I only have 1 L5639 and 1 X5660. I know a few people who have upwards towards 5 X5560s.

Yep looks like the gold rush is over.


----------



## jura11

Hi guys

My old Gigabyte X58A-UD3R has failed,after I plugged the USB,I've got strange Boot loop,rear CLR_CMOS is lit on blue,but nothing else,PSU is OK,I've check that,just really not sure what can failed,tried two other PSU,but still no boot or POST

I just can't believe UD3R has failed,but I bought used Asus P6X58D-E and looks like is even better than UD3R,running only 1.304v right now at 200x21 4.2GHz and no issues at all and on UD3R I've been unable to run 200 BCLK

Thanks,Jura


----------



## bill1024

The e5645 is a hexcore can be had for 55$ - 65$
The L5640 is a hexcore and can be had for 60$


----------



## OCmember

@Kana-Maru Looks like the new build of UT4 will be available sometime today. I'm still waiting myself to download it but they say it's suppose to support DX12 with this build


----------



## Kana-Maru

Sounds good. Let me know when and I'll download it. It shouldn't take long for me to download it either, I usually peak near 90-95Mbps. I deleted my old UT4 sometime ago.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Sounds good. Let me know when and I'll download it. It shouldn't take long for me to download it either, I usually peak near 90-95Mbps. I deleted my old UT4 sometime ago.


Downloading now, 3.9GB

Info on the 4.11 engine


----------



## Kana-Maru

Ok I'm downloading now as well. So much info with latest build. I hate how a lot of things I've done and programmed in the past have become obsolete. Get it together Epic!


----------



## OCmember

Weird. Myself and another user both see 3.9GB


----------



## Kana-Maru

Nevermind that edit. I deleted my edit. I realized that the file size changes as you download it. I have it installed already. Now I just need to make sure it's DX12.


----------



## Blindsay

Well I am finally retiring my last few X58 setups. My Pair of L5520's and my L5638 were the last.

Picked up a pair of E5-2670s for $140 (they are not ES chips even)

The problem I was find is that while I could get a lot of 1366 chips cheap, I was having trouble finding boards and as was mentioned recently here, the good 1366 chips have started going up in price


----------



## Kana-Maru

I thought about going dual E5-2670s or similar. The price is hard to pass though. I still have no reason to upgrade though. One CPU is giving me more than enough for what I need. As far as 3D rendering goes my Fury X man handles that task within minutes [compared to my CPU].

Congrats and good luck man. I'm hoping to get another 2 years out of this X58. Gaming wise something is telling me I'll be able to get much more since 32 PCIe lanes have been more than enough for high end gaming for years now. The saturation hasn't started and even when it does start the difference will be minor.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I thought about going dual E5-2670s or similar. The price is hard to pass though. I still have no reason to upgrade though. One CPU is giving me more than enough for what I need. As far as 3D rendering goes my Fury X man handles that task within minutes [compared to my CPU].
> 
> Congrats and good luck man. I'm hoping to get another 2 years out of this X58. Gaming wise something is telling me I'll be able to get much more since 32 PCIe lanes have been more than enough for high end gaming for years now. The saturation hasn't started and even when it does start the difference will be minor.


Yeah this box is also my Plex server which does a lot of 1080p transcoding on the fly and I do a lot of VM's so the 16c/32t is nice to have


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Well I am finally retiring my last few X58 setups. My Pair of L5520's and my L5638 were the last.
> 
> Picked up a pair of E5-2670s for $140 (they are not ES chips even)
> 
> The problem I was find is that while I could get a lot of 1366 chips cheap, I was having trouble finding boards and as was mentioned recently here, the good 1366 chips have started going up in price


What motherboard did you go with?
This is the one I bought, put two E5-2670 in it with 16gb of ram. What a great BOINC cruncher it is,
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157352

I also put an E5-2670 in a x79 Sabertooth, with 16gb Gskill Sniper1866 runs perfectly.

Still using a X5660 for my everyday driver playing games and all the other usual stuff.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> What motherboard did you go with?
> This is the one I bought, put two E5-2670 in it with 16gb of ram. What a great BOINC cruncher it is,
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157352
> 
> I also put an E5-2670 in a x79 Sabertooth, with 16gb Gskill Sniper1866 runs perfectly.
> 
> Still using a X5660 for my everyday driver playing games and all the other usual stuff.


Picked up one of these from someone here on the forums actually

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z9PED8_WS/


----------



## kckyle

i was pushing 1400 on the predator though. and the predator works as boot drive.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I've been booting from the Predator since last year, I thought everyone knew that it was bootable?



1400MB\s Read and roughly 665MB/s Write. It's great SSD.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Picked up one of these from someone here on the forums actually
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z9PED8_WS/


I thought those had a few issues. I guess Asus ironed those issues out.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I've been booting from the Predator since last year, I thought everyone knew that?
> 
> 
> 
> 1400MB\s Read and roughly 665MB/s Write. It's great SSD.
> I thought those had a few issues. I guess Asus ironed those issues out.


I have had the board for about 6 months now and it runs just about 24/7 without issue.

but yeah I did see the horror stories online lol


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> I have had the board for about 6 months now and it runs just about 24/7 without issue.
> 
> but yeah I did see the horror stories online lol


In that case it looks the issues were fixed. Sounds good we will mix you around here. It's X58 here all day everyday. It is hard NOT to upgrade, but I'm so spoiled now with the Xeon. I just feel as if I want to max this motherboard out so when I do upgrade I'll know that it was definitely worth it. I know people have reasons to upgrade as well.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I forgot to post my UT4 results. Here are my results running a stock Fury X with the latest Crimson drivers. I didn't record everything I normally do because I randomly joined a matches online. Plus it takes a long time to get all of that data. Here are the basics that gamers care about. These are the results from the two matches I played:

*Unreal Tournament 4 - [Epic Settings] - 2560x1440*
AMD R9 Fury X @ *Stock* Settings [Crimson 16.1 [1/17/2016] Drivers]
[email protected]
RAM: DDR3-1600Mhz
*FPS Avg: 110fps*
FPS Max: 143fps
FPS Min: 51fps
*Frame time Avg: 9.11ms*

*Unreal Tournament 4 - [Epic Settings] - 3840×2160 [4K]*
AMD R9 Fury X @ *Stock* Settings [Crimson 16.1 [1/17/2016] Drivers]
[email protected]
RAM: DDR3-1600Mhz
*FPS Avg: 58fps*
FPS Max: 128fps
FPS Min: 28fps
*Frame time Avg: 17.29ms*

I was getting hundreds of frames at 1080p. During gameplay it was above 140fps-200+ for sure. I didn't bench 1080p since I never play at that resolution, but for a fast paced game like this I probably should.

I never really overclock my Fury X since it gives me great performance at stock settings. I can overclock it and run some test one day.


----------



## LouisCar

Well I just bough a X5650 on Ebay - still in the post.

Anyway I was looking around for settings for the Asus p6t Deluxe that might get me started the Xeon and found this link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZadS1WdsMYE

I wonder what people think or if they concur with the settings. One thing that strikes me here is that if you look at his QPI link data rate (see @ 0:38) it's well above 7k and in guides I've looked at including the calculator here:

http://icrontic.com/files/apps/nehalem-calc/

.. it tells you that this is likely to cause instability.

Can anyone confirm or deny this particularly on the P6T?

I'm also a little bit uncertain about some setting which a lot of guides don't suggest changing but others seem to twiddle:

IOH Voltage
IOH PCIE
ICH Voltage
ICH PCIE

It doesn't help that terminology is different in other manufacturers - the above is what I see on the Asus P6t.

Also try as I might I cannot find out what Asus call QPI/PLL, Can't see that setting anywhere.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

I was looking for a cheap i7/xeon to get my sabertooth build up and running without stripping too much out of my current PC and came across a e5540 for £6 delivered. I rather impetuously snapped it up, so hoping it'll just work out of the box without having to worry if I need to update the bios first.

Oh well fingers crossed


----------



## OCmember

Quick question. Is it ok to run 1.7v DIMM with 1.3v VTT? I would assume so but I just want to see what other people's experience and or knowledge about it says. Thanks!


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Quick question. Is it ok to run 1.7v DIMM with 1.3v VTT? I would assume so but I just want to see what other people's experience and or knowledge about it says. Thanks!


What usage? 24/7? Intel states that 1.65v vdimm is the max safe voltage. Though I don't see how an extra 50mV could cause a problem.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Picked up a little gem for $20 off of kijiji:



*http://valid.x86.fr/k6jpcd
*

Runs a lot cooler than the I7 960 it replaced. Keeping an eye out for a x56xx 6 core chip.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> What usage? 24/7? Intel states that 1.65v vdimm is the max safe voltage. Though I don't see how an extra 50mV could cause a problem.


24/7


----------



## TLCH723

Hi I recently got a x5650. Under prime95, the highest and the lowest core temp differ by 10 degrees. Is this normal?
Also should I use 22x to overclock or leave it at 20x and turbo on??


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> 24/7


I never go above 1.64v -1.65v. Even when I overclock over 2000Mhz. You know me. I follow Intel guidelines.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Hi I recently got a x5650. Under prime95, the highest and the lowest core temp differ by 10 degrees. Is this normal?
> Also should I use 22x to overclock or leave it at 20x and turbo on??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes this is normal behavior. You can overclock it any way you want. Most people prefer to "lock in" in the frequency with a set multiplier [ex. x20\x21\x22].


----------



## OCmember

I was thinking the VDIMM just had to be within that .50mv relation with the CPU VTT volts, hmm


----------



## Kana-Maru

That's true. They are always should be within 0.5v of each other at all times. Some people go above Intel recommendations and keeps the vDIMM within 0.5v. Then again I've seen many people misrepresent or clearly not understand Intel recommendations. Just think about all the guys who think 1.4vCore is the max without doing basic math [which I explained on my blog]. Although the "0.5v" is true, I'm not sure how well or long it would perform over Intel recommendations. Like I said, I've never had to go above 1.64v-1.65v and when I did go over 1.65v I didn't notice any increased performance at 2100+Mhz OC.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Within 0.5V, not 0.05V. You don't want to be pumping 1.6V through the memory controller.


----------



## OCmember

It's this Elpida Hyper kit. It's the best kit I've got but it seems to need 1.65v or > to run those very tight timings. the tRFC is very low on it compared to the Crucial kit I have that I took out. 60 vs 208. The other issue is I set my vDIMM to 1.66 in bios and it runs at 1.68 until it is under load then hits 1.659v


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Within 0.5V, not 0.05V. You don't want to be pumping 1.6V through the memory controller.


.
Yes 0.5v. Sorry for the typo. I've updated my post. I'm not sure why I'm so used to typed 0.05v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> It's this Elpida Hyper kit. It's the best kit I've got but it seems to need 1.65v or > to run those very tight timings. the tRFC is very low on it compared to the Crucial kit I have that I took out. 60 vs 208. The other issue is I set my vDIMM to 1.66 in bios and it runs at 1.68 until it is under load then hits 1.659v


Well make sure it's withing the limits. I guess you'll have to take your chances if you want those timings.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well make sure it's withing the limits. I guess you'll have to take your chances if you want those timings.


I'm going to fiddle around and see what I can come up with. I have a Mushkin set that I bought for my Asrock system when I first built it. Maybe I can get close to that low tRFC timing with these: I'm sure not as high of an overclock but hopefully ~ 1600MHz with lower volts.


----------



## TLCH723

What should be the QPI/Vtt Voltage be?

I am running 6x8GB RAM.
It seems like I am not giving enough voltage for this making my system unstable.

It would be nice if someone give the Vcore and the QPI/Vtt voltage for X5650 with 6x8GB.

Thank you.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

The max safe VTT is 1.35V. On my X5650 I could go to about 3000mhz on the uncore before needing to increase it, and on the X5690 3200mhz. I'm only running 3 RAM sticks, it might need a slight increase with 6.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> What should be the QPI/Vtt Voltage be?
> 
> I am running 6x8GB RAM.
> It seems like I am not giving enough voltage for this making my system unstable.
> 
> It would be nice if someone give the Vcore and the QPI/Vtt voltage for X5650 with 6x8GB.
> 
> Thank you.


What makes you think it's the RAM that's not getting enough voltage? What have you tested to determine that?

Check here for voltages:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/6500#post_24545518


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> What makes you think it's the RAM that's not getting enough voltage? What have you tested to determine that?
> 
> Check here for voltages:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/6500#post_24545518


I think you should add this to the first post.

I am getting BSOD about memory. Win10 BSOD is so different then win7.
I run prime95 and it crashes at least 30 minutes in.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Well you should make sure the system is stable before overclocking RAM or feeling the need to add voltage. Downclock your RAM to a setting that you know is stable with 9-9-9-24 2T [below 1.66v]. Test your system to ensure that it isn't RAM. This will ensure that it isn't your CPU or another setting in the BIOS that needs to be increased\decreased. If your CPU is fine then slowly start to increase your RAM frequency and test.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well you should make sure the system is stable before overclocking RAM or feeling the need to add voltage. Downclock your RAM to a setting that you know is stable with 9-9-9-24 2T [below 1.66v]. Test your system to ensure that it isn't RAM. This will ensure that it isn't your CPU or another setting in the BIOS that needs to be increased\decreased. If your CPU is fine then slowly start to increase your RAM frequency and test.


My RAM is 3 sets of this. 1866Mhz.
I set the latency to the 9-10-9-28-2N. Since these are 1.5v, I set vdimm to 1.5v.

I already did a memtest so they are fine.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> My RAM is 3 sets of this. 1866Mhz.
> I set the latency to the 9-10-9-28-2N. Since these are 1.5v, I set vdimm to 1.5v.
> I already did a memtest so they are fine.


What frequency are you trying to run? What voltages are you trying to use when the PC fails prime 95.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> What frequency are you trying to run? What voltages are you trying to use when the PC fails prime 95.


Doesnt really matter. Just want my cpu to get to 4.0Ghz,

So right now:
blck: 182
Multiplier:22
vcore: 1.2750
QPI/Vtt: 1.235

Running Prime right now about 2 and a half hour in.
Highest temp 80C.


----------



## OCmember

What are your QPI PLL and IOH voltages at?


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> What are your QPI PLL and IOH voltages at?


QPI/PLL: 1.8
IOH: Auto
vdimm: 1.5

btw, I might push it to 4.4 when I get a new cooler, but most likely wont happened until spring break or summer break.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> QPI/PLL: 1.8
> IOH: Auto
> vdimm: 1.5
> 
> btw, I might push it to 4.4 when I get a new cooler, but most likely wont happened until spring break or summer break.


Try setting both your QPI PLL & IOH to 1.2v


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Try setting both your QPI PLL & IOH to 1.2v


According to this, Kana-Maru said
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> *CPU PLL* = 1.8v. Leave it alone. CPU PLL kills CPUs quicker than the Vcore. Yes you can push it all the way to 2.50v, but why would you even want to get close to 2.0v.
> 
> *IOH Voltage*: You'll want this below 1.18v. No higher than 1.3v. Ideally as I said you'll want it at or below 1.18v. Best bet = AUTO.
> *IOH PCIE Voltage*: Below 1.60v. Damage can occur above 1.68v. Best bet = AUTO.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Doesnt really matter. Just want my cpu to get to 4.0Ghz,
> 
> So right now:
> blck: 182
> Multiplier:22
> vcore: 1.2750
> QPI/Vtt: 1.235
> 
> Running Prime right now about 2 and a half hour in.
> Highest temp 80C.


Yes it matters. So you are trying to run 1866Mhz? You need to get those temps below 75 for starters. 80c is pretty much the max and pretty hot.

Increase your QPI\VTT 1.32v if you are trying to run 1866Mhz DRAM voltage 1.5v.

If that isn't stable then increase your DRAM voltage to 1.65v [max] for testing purposes. Of course the timings will be 9-10-9-28-2N for 1866Mhz.

I don't think the IOH or IOH PCIe isn't the problem and I'd just set to AUTO in this case and let the BIOS\MB worry about that.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Yes it matters. So you are trying to run 1866Mhz? You need to get those temps below 75 for starters. 80c is pretty much the max and pretty hot.
> 
> Increase your QPI\VTT 1.32v if you are trying to run 1866Mhz DRAM voltage 1.5v.
> 
> If that isn't stable then increase your DRAM voltage to 1.65v [max] for testing purposes. Of course the timings will be 9-10-9-28-2N for 1866Mhz.


I set the latency to the 9-10-9-28-2N and it running slower than 1866 since the blck is 182 and the memory multiplier is 8.
what I meant is that it doesnt matter what speed the memory run at as long as is not over 1866 but that would put the blck to 234 which I probably wont do. That would be the cpu to 5.1Ghz

I am going to get a new cooler since I am having ram clearance problem with my current cooler. My cooler should be push/pull but now just pull.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> According to this, Kana-Maru said


If 1.2v for both doesn't do the trick then set it back to previous volts.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> I set the latency to the 9-10-9-28-2N and it running slower than 1866 since the blck is 182 and the memory multiplier is 8.
> what I meant is that it doesnt matter what speed the memory run at as long as is not over 1866 but that would put the blck to 234 which I probably wont do. That would be the cpu to 5.1Ghz
> 
> I am going to get a new cooler since I am having ram clearance problem with my current cooler. My cooler should be push/pull but now just pull.


Just give\tell me the DRAM Frequency please so I can help you better. I see what you are trying to do now. You don't have to worry about 5 nothing since you are in the 80s at 4Ghz. Be patient.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Just give\tell me the DRAM Frequency please so I can help you better. I see what you are trying to do now. You don't have to worry about 5 nothing since you are in the 80s at 4Ghz. Be patient.


Right now, is running at 1456. Still running prime. Just over 3 hours now. So if it doesnt crash by tomorrow then I am going to leave the setting for now until I get a new cooler.


----------



## OCmember

You also want to test using IBT, & Real Bench by Asus.


----------



## Kana-Maru

What levels did you decide to go with and good luck


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> What levels did you decide to go with and good luck


Thank you for your help

bclk: 182
Multiplier:22
vcore: 1.2750
QPI/Vtt: 1.235
QPI/PLL: 1.8
IOH: Auto
vdimm: 1.5

CPU @ 4Ghz
Memory @ 1456Mhz


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> My RAM is 3 sets of this. 1866Mhz.
> I set the latency to the 9-10-9-28-2N. Since these are 1.5v, I set vdimm to 1.5v.
> 
> I already did a memtest so they are fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well you should make sure the system is stable before overclocking RAM or feeling the need to add voltage. Downclock your RAM to a setting that you know is stable with 9-9-9-24 2T [below 1.66v]. Test your system to ensure that it isn't RAM. This will ensure that it isn't your CPU or another setting in the BIOS that needs to be increased\decreased. If your CPU is fine then slowly start to increase your RAM frequency and test.


The RAM and uncore frequencies change with BCLK so to get good RAM timings I found it was easier to do it the other way around: set the cpu multi conservatively so you know the core voltage is definitely OK for the core to be stable and set the RAM multi conservatively so you know the RAM is OK too and first work out what VTT you are going to need for the BCLK and uncore clock you will end up at with your final target overclock.

You want to start by finding max BCLK with a low uncore clock and determine what VTT that requires. Then up the uncore multi and find the VTT you need to get your uncore stable at max BCLK at or above your target uncore frequency.

Once you have VTT for max BCLK at your target uncore frequency you can leave VTT fixed and up the RAM multi and work with BCLK and VDRAM and the RAM timings to find your max RAM frequency.

Start with loose RAM timings and find the VDRAM you need for the target RAM frequency.

At this point I found I needed 1.85V VDRAM to get my 48GB of RAM past memtest at over DDR3 2000 speed with an uncore clock over 4GHz and 208 BCLK. This is out of spec and the BIOS warns me it could kill my CPU. If you care about your CPU lasting indefinitely you should stick within the official limits which might mean reducing the RAM frequency.

At your target RAM frequency with uncore clock at or above target you can now work to tighten the RAM timings.

Run memtest at least past test 3 for a quick stability test and run as long as you have patience for once you think you have found the stable limit. An overnight run would give you good confidence that your RAM is stable before you proceed to the core.

Once you have done the above, you can leave VTT, VDRAM and the uncore multi alone while you overclock the core by upping the core multi, adjusting BCLK in the range less than or equal to the BCLK for your stable RAM test and increasing VCORE to get stability.

You'll be thermally limited and from this position you might want to reduce the uncore a couple of multis to get the temps down a bit if necessary to achieve your target core frequency but your BIOS may auto tighten your DRAM channel timings when you change the uncore clock multi which can cause instability so you have to watch out for that and set them back to the stable values manually. If you end up reducing the uncore a lot you may want to go back to the beginning with a lower uncore target and work back to this point with a lower VTT which will also help with core temps. You can't lower VTT here without going back to the beginning of the process though because it will impact RAM stability. Uncore can go as low as 1.5 times DRAM with Xeons.

After getting my 48GB RAM stable at 208 BCLK I ended up with 200 BCLK for my final overclock and I left VTT and VDRAM at the 208 BCLK settings so I know there is some headroom there.

Similarly with the core overclock I found VCORE for 4.8GHz and run that VCORE at 4.6GHz daily so I know there is some headroom there too.

I took so long to write this you are already done. Maybe you can try when your new cooler arrives.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The RAM and uncore frequencies change with BCLK so to get good RAM timings I found it was easier to do it the other way around: set the cpu multi conservatively so you know the core voltage is definitely OK for the core to be stable and set the RAM multi conservatively so you know the RAM is OK too and first work out what VTT you are going to need for the BCLK and uncore clock you will end up at with your final target overclock.
> 
> You want to start by finding max BCLK with a low uncore clock and determine what VTT that requires. Then up the uncore multi and find the VTT you need to get your uncore stable at max BCLK at or above your target uncore frequency.
> 
> Once you have VTT for max BCLK at your target uncore frequency you can leave VTT fixed and up the RAM multi and work with BCLK and VDRAM and the RAM timings to find your max RAM frequency.
> 
> Start with loose RAM timings and find the VDRAM you need for the target RAM frequency.
> 
> At this point I found I needed 1.85V VDRAM to get my 48GB of RAM past memtest at over DDR3 2000 speed with an uncore clock over 4GHz and 208 BCLK. This is out of spec and the BIOS warns me it could kill my CPU. If you care about your CPU lasting indefinitely you should stick within the official limits which might mean reducing the RAM frequency.
> 
> At your target RAM frequency with uncore clock at or above target you can now work to tighten the RAM timings.
> 
> Run memtest at least past test 3 for a quick stability test and run as long as you have patience for once you think you have found the stable limit. An overnight run would give you good confidence that your RAM is stable before you proceed to the core.
> 
> Once you have done the above, you can leave VTT, VDRAM and the uncore multi alone while you overclock the core by upping the core multi, adjusting BCLK in the range less than or equal to the BCLK for your stable RAM test and increasing VCORE to get stability.
> 
> You'll be thermally limited and from this position you might want to reduce the uncore a couple of multis to get the temps down a bit if necessary to achieve your target core frequency but your BIOS may auto tighten your DRAM channel timings when you change the uncore clock multi which can cause instability so you have to watch out for that and set them back to the stable values manually. If you end up reducing the uncore a lot you may want to go back to the beginning with a lower uncore target and work back to this point with a lower VTT which will also help with core temps. You can't lower VTT here without going back to the beginning of the process though because it will impact RAM stability. Uncore can go as low as 1.5 times DRAM with Xeons.
> 
> After getting my 48GB RAM stable at 208 BCLK I ended up with 200 BCLK for my final overclock and I left VTT and VDRAM at the 208 BCLK settings so I know there is some headroom there.
> 
> Similarly with the core overclock I found VCORE for 4.8GHz and run that VCORE at 4.6GHz daily so I know there is some headroom there too.
> 
> I took so long to write this you are already done. Maybe you can try when your new cooler arrives.


Thank you for a great write up.
When I was overclocking my i7 930, my MB only like 8 for memory multiplier. I dont know why. So thats why I keep it at 8 to achieve stability.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Thank you for a great write up.
> When I was overclocking my i7 930, my MB only like 8 for memory multiplier. I dont know why. So thats why I keep it at 8 to achieve stability.


I also found that only the first few memory multipliers work with Xeons and my RII Gene even for the same target DRAM frequency so I found it necessary to get to 200 BCLK to get DDR3 2000.


----------



## OCmember

Well the Muskin kit is still the same as it was before. Thought I might of had better luck ... so I'm back to the Elpida Hyper kit. It's now under 1.65v doing 1600MHz cl7.7.7.21


----------



## TLCH723

It crashed last night after about 6 hours of prime. Increase QPI/Vtt a bit.


----------



## OCmember

Once your uncore starts reaching 3GHz then its' a good idea to up the VTT volts. Maybe 1.25v

Increase your QPI PLL to 1.2v
Increase your IOH to 1.2v

EDIT: I would also increase the VDIMM to 1.55v


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Increase your QPI PLL to 1.2v
> Increase your IOH to 1.2v


Do these really make a significant difference to anything? I always left them on AUTO. I read somewhere it could be helpful to reduce CPU PLL below 1.8 but my BIOS won't let me so I left it alone.

I guessed the IOH voltage might help to get QPI up over 8GT/s but I never needed it.

Edited to change QPI PLL to CPU PLL - I had misremembered which one was 1.8v at default.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Do these really make a significant difference to anything? I always left them on AUTO. I read somewhere it could be helpful to reduce QPI PLL below 1.8 but my BIOS won't let me so I left it alone.
> 
> I guessed the IOH voltage might help to get QPI up over 8GT/s but I never needed it.


In my personal experience they have. A guide I came across recently described the two like this:

"_QPI pll- The pitcher's pitch! When you are reaching (within .5GHz) the physical limit of the QPI clock for your chip this is usually a culprit for stability. At a max of 1.5V (DON'T GO HIGHER) some stubborn chips and boards can reach high BCLK OCs. The IOH Core Voltage needs to be = to the QPI pll voltage for best results. The two voltages should be the same at stock ....._" Cited here.

I personally would not go above 1.25v with either of them.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> In my personal experience they have. A guide I came across recently described the two like this:
> 
> "_QPI pll- The pitcher's pitch! When you are reaching (within .5GHz) the physical limit of the QPI clock for your chip this is usually a culprit for stability. At a max of 1.5V (DON'T GO HIGHER) some stubborn chips and boards can reach high BCLK OCs. The IOH Core Voltage needs to be = to the QPI pll voltage for best results. The two voltages should be the same at stock ....._" Cited here.
> 
> I personally would not go above 1.25v with either of them.


OK so they are the voltages for either side of the QPI. Makes sense then that they might help get the QPI bus up. I've always used the lowest QPI multi and QPI might be limiting me at 209 BCLK. I'll have a play and see if this lets me get past 209 or can maybe get me a higher QPI multi at 4.6GHz.

Thanks.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> In my personal experience they have. A guide I came across recently described the two like this:
> 
> "_QPI pll- The pitcher's pitch! When you are reaching (within .5GHz) the physical limit of the QPI clock for your chip this is usually a culprit for stability. At a max of 1.5V (DON'T GO HIGHER) some stubborn chips and boards can reach high BCLK OCs. The IOH Core Voltage needs to be = to the QPI pll voltage for best results. The two voltages should be the same at stock ....._" Cited here.
> 
> I personally would not go above 1.25v with either of them.


I had time to have a look into this today and as far as I can see my Rampage II Gene BIOS only has the IOH Core Voltage option and doesn't have the QPI PLL Voltage option. If there's a way to change QPI PLL Voltage on RIIG please let me know.

I thought I'd have a go with IOH Core Voltage anyway even though they are supposed to be set the same and I can't find the other one.

So I first found the limit of the QPI at auto IOH core voltage (1.11341) by reducing my stable 200 BCLK and increasing the QPI multi by one in the following steps:

BCLK QPI RESULT
170 7498 Memtest starts
185 8159 Fails to boot
177 7808 Fails to boot
174 7674 Memtest starts
176 7763 Weird slowness
175 7718 Memtest starts

So QPI of 7718 (175 BCLK with 2nd QPI multi) gets as far as starting memtest but QPI of 7808 (177 BCLK with 2nd QPI multi) fails to boot every time (I tried a few times).

I then tried increasing the IOH core voltage:

BCLK QPI IOH Result
177 7808 1.20 Fails to boot
177 7808 1.25 Fails to boot

So, increasing IOH core voltage didn't seem to help get from booting QPI of 7718 to QPI of 7808.

I tried a few other things too but didn't find anything that could make the system boot with 7808 QPI. Now I'm writing this I realize I didn't try higher VTT. I'll give that a go at some point.

After that it occurred to me that my previous max BCLK had a QPI quite close to the QPI limit I found for the first time today so I thought I'd have another go at max BCLK with QPI slow mode which I hadn't used much before...

Trying for a new max BCLK using slow mode:

210 Memtest starts
220 Memtest starts
230 Memtest starts
240 Fails to boot
235 Fails to boot
233 Fails to boot
232 Memtest starts

So I managed to find a new max BCLK of 232 with slow mode which is good enough to boot.

Now I'm thinking that my previous 5GHz+ attempts may have been QPI limited too so I have another go at 5GHz+:

1 Core 1 Thread Slow Mode:

BCLK VCore CPU Multi CPU Freq Result

232 1.7V 22 5104 Memtest starts
232 1.7V 23 5336 Memtest starts Windows fails
232 1.7V 24 5568 Fails to boot

232 1.7V 20 4640 Gets to windows desktop
232 1.7V 22 5104 Gets to windows desktop
232 1.75V 23 5336 Gets to windows desktop CPU-Z fails to load
232 1.775V 23 5336 http://valid.x86.fr/8kw135









Now I'm not sure if that was my +2GHz OC or if I need to get +2GHz over the max turbo frequency so I continue...

232 1.775V 24 5568 Memtest fails
232 1.8V 24 5568 Memtest fails
232 1.825V 24 5568 Windows fails
232 1.9V 24 5568 Fails to boot

I try my stable overclock... Windows fails.
I try BIOS defaults... Windows fails.
I power off and on again... still more faults in Windows.

I power off the machine and take the metro to the computer shop but it's the last day before the spring festival here and it's impossible to get another Xeon because all the delivery people are on their way back to the countryside to see their families so I return thinking I'm going to have to install my i7 920 and suffer that for a couple of weeks.

On the way back I realize I'm using 1.375VTT and the 1.9V is >0.5V above. I wonder if this is what killed the CPU or if I simply melted the one core I was using.

But I try the machine when I get back and the Xeon is magically working again and will still do 5GHz+









I guess it was just waiting for the idiot user to go away


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Probably just a corrupted bios config from all the instability. My Evga E758 does the same thing occasionally. But damn, that's a lot of GHz.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> But damn, that's a lot of GHz.


More like that's a lot of voltage! At least he's making process and the CPU isn't dead [yet].


----------



## gokou

i'm so happy to tell that the E5640 works in my X58 Sabertooth











































Now, i'm ready to start overclocking







:thumb:
Can you link me a fresh and simply GUIDE to read walk by walk?? (i'm not a newbie, but my last overclock was on an old Qxxxx cpu)
I need to read too muich informations now, to do by myself.
I will be happy if any can help/link me a guide.
My system:
X58 Sabertotth Rev 1.xx
E5640 wit liquid cooler Antec 920
4x3 Corsair Dominator GT 1066
GTX 680
Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## TLCH723

OMG.

Prime was running for like 20 hours. Then I decide to play Rocket League with prime running since is not CPU intensive. After a match, it crashed. Doesnt even have a BSOD.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> OMG.
> 
> Prime was running for like 20 hours. Then I decide to play Rocket League with prime running since is not CPU intensive. After a match, it crashed. Doesnt even have a BSOD.


Are you within spec of your PSU rails? If your machine just reboots randomly with no BSOD it could be the PSU over current protection.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Are you within spec of your PSU rails? If your machine just reboots randomly with no BSOD it could be the PSU over current protection.


I should be within. I have a Corsair TX650W, but is almost 6 years old.
According to this, my system should pull about 564W.


----------



## wiretap

Do an AC ripple test on the 12v, 5v, and 3.3v legs of the power supply under full load. 12V should be under 120mV, and the rest should be under 50mV. If the ripple is close or exceed those values, replace your power supply. (or alternatively replace the capacitors with better quality new equivalents) After 4-5 years, many power supplies start to exceed ripple specification due to capacitor degradation.

Just by running Prime on your CPU, you aren't stressing the whole system all at once. You'll want to involve more components in the test such as your HDD/SDD, RAM, GPU, peripherals, etc.


----------



## OCmember

Is it a good idea to have your QPI speed equal to or greater than the Uncore speed?


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Is it a good idea to have your QPI speed equal to or greater than the Uncore speed?


I think I've been running my QPI near its limit at about 7.8GT/s but I've been running the uncore faster at about 4009 (which was 2xRAM). Faster uncore definitely gives you better memory bandwidth benchmarks so may have some slight real world benefit.

So I think the answer to your question is no.

I had a fun day today. I discovered that yesterdays BCLK limit of 232 could be improved by increasing the PCIe bus frequency. I can post the detailed steps if anyone cares but I got to 255 BCLK by raising the PCIe to 118:

PCIe - BCLK - CPU MULTI - DRAM
118 - 255 - 18 - 2044

Where I got memtest past test 3.

That was limited by my RAM or uncore because I carried on going and 260 BCLK was failing with memory errors in memtest. Reducing the memory multi didn't help.

255 BCLK is higher than any other Rampage II Gene on HWBOT so I went back to try to boot Windows and get validation but couldn't get back to it. I'm again thinking I might have toasted the CPU because my stable OC is again no longer working. I'm hoping for another miraculous recovery overnight.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I forgot to post my UT4 Direct X12 results. Here are my results running a stock Fury X with the latest Crimson drivers. I didn't record everything I normally do because I randomly joined a matches online. Plus it takes a long time to get all of that data. Here are the basics that gamers care about. These are the results from the two matches I played:
> 
> *Unreal Tournament 4 - DirectX 12 [Epic Settings] - 2560x1440*
> AMD R9 Fury X @ *Stock* Settings [Crimson 16.1 [1/17/2016] Drivers]
> [email protected]
> RAM: DDR3-1600Mhz
> *FPS Avg: 110fps*
> FPS Max: 143fps
> FPS Min: 51fps
> *Frame time Avg: 9.11ms*
> 
> *Unreal Tournament 4 - DirectX 12 [Epic Settings] - 3840×2160 [4K]*
> AMD R9 Fury X @ *Stock* Settings [Crimson 16.1 [1/17/2016] Drivers]
> [email protected]
> RAM: DDR3-1600Mhz
> *FPS Avg: 58fps*
> FPS Max: 128fps
> FPS Min: 28fps
> *Frame time Avg: 17.29ms*
> 
> I was getting hundreds of frames at 1080p. During gameplay it was above 140fps for sure. I didn't bench 1080p since I never play at that resolution, but for a fast paced game like this I probably should.
> 
> I never really overclock my Fury X since it gives me great performance at stock settings. I can overclock it and run some test one day.


Very nice, Kana. I've been getting wind about DX12 and I am unsure if it was included in the build. Did you see anything that states it was?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> I think I've been running my QPI near its limit at about 7.8GT/s but I've been running the uncore faster at about 4009 (which was 2xRAM). Faster uncore definitely gives you better memory bandwidth benchmarks so may have some slight real world benefit.
> 
> So I think the answer to your question is no.
> 
> I had a fun day today. I discovered that yesterdays BCLK limit of 232 could be improved by increasing the PCIe bus frequency. I can post the detailed steps if anyone cares but I got to 255 BCLK by raising the PCIe to 118:
> 
> PCIe - BCLK - CPU MULTI - DRAM
> 118 - 255 - 18 - 2044
> 
> Where I got memtest past test 3.
> 
> That was limited by my RAM or uncore because I carried on going and 260 BCLK was failing with memory errors in memtest. Reducing the memory multi didn't help.
> 
> 255 BCLK is higher than any other Rampage II Gene on HWBOT so I went back to try to boot Windows and get validation but couldn't get back to it. I'm again thinking I might have toasted the CPU because my stable OC is again no longer working. I'm hoping for another miraculous recovery overnight.


Check out this post:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/6500#post_24545518

Most importantly this part:
Quote:


> PCIe Frequency = Leave it alone @ 100Mhz. Some fools push it well above 105Mhz which will eventually lead to problems over time or worse....dead SSDs\HDDs and \or data loss. You can also destroy components on the MB as well. Good luck to those who change it. Best Bet = AUTO.


You can take anything I say with a grain of salt and that's your choice. You can push anything as high as you want on any X58 motherboard. They all basically have the sa,e features overall. That doesn't mean that it is necessary [pushing high voltage\high settings] to hit high overclock frequencies. I can hit more than 4.8Ghz -5.1Ghz+ without even thinking about touching the PCIe Frequency. I know exactly what it is capable of. It can kill the CPU and other components believe it or not. There's a reason why Intel no longer allows overclockers to tweak the PCIe frequency and especially not the voltage. AFAIK it's tied to other things on the X79 [DMI\BCLK] and I haven't heard any mention of PCIe on X99 MBs. Just be careful with certain settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Very nice, Kana. I've been getting wind about DX12 and I am unsure if it was included in the build. Did you see anything that states it was?


Well I couldn't use my old program I wrote to for DX11 to capture ANYTHING in the game! No frame times, frames, frame rates etc. UT4 wasn't having it. So that made me believe that it was indeed running DX12. Thankfully there's plenty of DX12 info out there and I was able to solve my problem and I guess you say I got a "beta" of my benchmark running. I really can't wait to get my hands on Vulkan!

So no I didn't see anything that states it, but like I said above my custom DX11 program wasn't doing anything. I still have more work to do with the the DX12, but I'm satisfied with the results.

I probably need to test more levels for a better average. I basically just joined some games and played for roughly 10 minutes. I'd say the performance was great, especially at high resolutions. I'm sure most people will at the fastest possible resolution [below 1080p]\720p] for the advantages. Will wait for the official word on a DX12 updates. It appears that it's definitely there.


----------



## DunePilot

Any of you know off the top of your head if this will work? I have Win7 on one drive, Win 10 on another drive. I have a lot of pictures and video I need to dump because it's filling up the SSDs. Can I get a third drive and simply make a video and picture folder on it and drag and drop some of the videos and pictures and will it be accessible from both Win 7 drive and Win 10 drive? I have no plans at all to change directories or anything I just want to drag and drop the files I want to dump on the "media drive" if you will.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Any of you know off the top of your head if this will work? I have Win7 on one drive, Win 10 on another drive. I have a lot of pictures and video I need to dump because it's filling up the SSDs. Can I get a third drive and simply make a video and picture folder on it and drag and drop some of the videos and pictures and will it be accessible from both Win 7 drive and Win 10 drive? I have no plans at all to change directories or anything I just want to drag and drop the files I want to dump on the "media drive" if you will.


I don't see why they both wouldn't be able to access it.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Any of you know off the top of your head if this will work? I have Win7 on one drive, Win 10 on another drive. I have a lot of pictures and video I need to dump because it's filling up the SSDs. Can I get a third drive and simply make a video and picture folder on it and drag and drop some of the videos and pictures and will it be accessible from both Win 7 drive and Win 10 drive? I have no plans at all to change directories or anything I just want to drag and drop the files I want to dump on the "media drive" if you will.


Well this is something I normally do with my virtual OS's. I "share" the drive on my HDD.

You can get a SATA III USB Drive and use that as a way to access data between two drives. This will probably be the "easiest" way unless you already have a third internal drive available.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Any of you know off the top of your head if this will work? I have Win7 on one drive, Win 10 on another drive. I have a lot of pictures and video I need to dump because it's filling up the SSDs. Can I get a third drive and simply make a video and picture folder on it and drag and drop some of the videos and pictures and will it be accessible from both Win 7 drive and Win 10 drive? I have no plans at all to change directories or anything I just want to drag and drop the files I want to dump on the "media drive" if you will.


You should have no problems doing this. I was able to access pictures and videos from a Win 7 install and from a Ubuntu install (had each OS installed on a separate HDD, so I just selected boot drive at startup). As long as the 3rd drive has a partition that both OSes can read and write to, you should be able to access the drive from both OS installs.


----------



## DunePilot

Alright, that is what I was hoping. Thanks!

I have a couple old Raptor 750GB 10,000rpm but was probably going to pick up something like a 3TB WD Red, I don't think they are but $100.
It'll be the fourth drive in the system, a Win 7, Win 10, OS X Snow Leopard, and then the Media drive.

I think I will test it on one of the raptors when I get a chance and if it works then go ahead and pick up the WD Red.


----------



## 45nm

Joining the 32nm Xeon club as well.

http://valid.x86.fr/fbgiex



The X58A-UD7 is a Rev.1


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Joining the 32nm Xeon club as well.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fbgiex
> 
> 
> 
> The X58A-UD7 is a Rev.1


Beautiful!


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Check out this post:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/6500#post_24545518
> 
> Most importantly this part:
> You can take anything I say with a grain of salt and that's your choice. You can push anything as high as you want on any X58 motherboard. They all basically have the sa,e features overall. That doesn't mean that it is necessary [pushing high voltage\high settings] to hit high overclock frequencies. I can hit more than 4.8Ghz -5.1Ghz+ without even thinking about touching the PCIe Frequency. I know exactly what it is capable of. It can kill the CPU and other components believe it or not. There's a reason why Intel no longer allows overclockers to tweak the PCIe frequency and especially not the voltage. AFAIK it's tied to other things on the X79 [DMI\BCLK] and I haven't heard any mention of PCIe on X99 MBs. Just be careful with certain settings.


I think it's most likely I've toasted the memory controller in the CPU uncore a little bit as everything still works OK at a slightly lower OC and a lower RAM multi. AFAIK there isn't a temp sensor in the uncore. I have yet to try it again today.

I agree that PCIe above 100 and BCLK above 200 are not necessary for 5GHz+ with a 5680 but I was curious how others on HWBOT were getting such high BCLKs. Now I know.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> Do an AC ripple test on the 12v, 5v, and 3.3v legs of the power supply under full load. 12V should be under 120mV, and the rest should be under 50mV. If the ripple is close or exceed those values, replace your power supply. (or alternatively replace the capacitors with better quality new equivalents) After 4-5 years, many power supplies start to exceed ripple specification due to capacitor degradation.
> 
> Just by running Prime on your CPU, you aren't stressing the whole system all at once. You'll want to involve more components in the test such as your HDD/SDD, RAM, GPU, peripherals, etc.


What should I used then?


----------



## arnavvr

I think I'm going to buy a X99 board and keep it in my closet, looking at the price of X58 boards.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> I think I'm going to buy a X99 board and keep it in my closet, looking at the price of X58 boards.


I was thinking the same thing until Skylake non K OC happened. If the next gen Xeons are like that and can be OC with a BIOS hack then I'm waiting for the motherboards for those.

That and my main PC is X99 anyway


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> What should I used then?


You should try stressing at least the GPU and the CPU at the same time. I used the CUDA nbody sim under Linux to stress the GPU but I've seen people mention Furmark as a good GPU stress test. You could also run an HDD benchmark at the same time if you have mechanical drives. A random IO benchmark that does a lot of seeks would use the most power. For SSDs, you would need to do streaming sequential writes. HDD and SSD power consumption is small compared to CPU and GPU though unless you have a lot of them.

I didn't bother doing this for my PSU because it was obviously cutting out and I replaced it with an Antec Hi Current Pro 1300W PSU which is a great PSU. But I did do the same test as a thermal stress test for the cooling. Thermal stress test is the same as the PSU test because max heat generation corresponds to max current demand on the PSU.


----------



## wiretap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> What should I used then?


I would recommend running Prime for the CPU, Furmark for the GPU, and Atto for your storage drive. Then you can use an oscilloscope to measure your AC ripple on the power supply. Or you could alternatively use a decent digital multi-meter that has a fast enough response time to measure AC ripple. (the cheap radio shack type won't cut it)


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> You should try stressing at least the GPU and the CPU at the same time. I used the CUDA nbody sim under Linux to stress the GPU but I've seen people mention Furmark as a good GPU stress test. You could also run an HDD benchmark at the same time if you have mechanical drives. A random IO benchmark that does a lot of seeks would use the most power. For SSDs, you would need to do streaming sequential writes. HDD and SSD power consumption is small compared to CPU and GPU though unless you have a lot of them.
> 
> I didn't bother doing this for my PSU because it was obviously cutting out and I replaced it with an Antec Hi Current Pro 1300W PSU which is a great PSU. But I did do the same test as a thermal stress test for the cooling. Thermal stress test is the same as the PSU test because max heat generation corresponds to max current demand on the PSU.


I probably going to switch my PSU and wait until i get a new one before any more OC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> I would recommend running Prime for the CPU, Furmark for the GPU, and Atto for your storage drive. Then you can use an oscilloscope to measure your AC ripple on the power supply. Or you could alternatively use a decent digital multi-meter that has a fast enough response time to measure AC ripple. (the cheap radio shack type won't cut it)


I dont have any fancy equipment.


----------



## wiretap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> I dont have any fancy equipment.


A cheap and fairly decent tool to have on hand is a DSO Nano pocket oscilloscope. It helps a lot with troubleshooting so you can narrow down a problem without spending $100+ on swapping out components unnecessarily. It's extremely helpful if you're overclocking.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> I dont have any fancy equipment.


With some very basic electronics (a voltage divider -- 2 resistors -- and maybe a DC blocking capacitor) you could use the line in on your sound card to measure the ripple.

It's quicker just to stress everything and see if it falls over though.


----------



## mysticstryk

Hey guys, I'm currently in the process of hopefully joining the club soon. I've got a couple questions about my board.

I've got the EVGA X58 rev 1.1

Would I need to mod it or can I drop a xeon right in?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mysticstryk*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm currently in the process of hopefully joining the club soon. I've got a couple questions about my board.
> 
> I've got the EVGA X58 rev 1.1
> 
> Would I need to mod it or can I drop a xeon right in?


What exact board? I have an EVGA X58 E760 A1, Rev 1.0 and it needed a mod.


----------



## mysticstryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> What exact board? I have an EVGA X58 E760 A1, Rev 1.0 and it needed a mod.


I'll have to check tonight, all I know is its a rev 1.1.

Here is a link to the exact board I bought: http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemNumber=N82E16813188046

Apparently a rev 1.2 is pictured, but that's the link I get from my order history.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mysticstryk*
> 
> I'll have to check tonight, all I know is its a rev 1.1.
> 
> Here is a link to the exact board I bought: http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemNumber=N82E16813188046
> 
> Apparently a rev 1.2 is pictured, but that's the link I get from my order history.


I've heard of those boards working with Xeons, but if anyone else knows for sure please chime in.


----------



## LouisCar

Hi folks,

I've finally got my Xeon x5650 up and running on my Asus P6T deluxe board but have one annoying problem that didn't exist before.

My SSD boot drive gets re-ordered after a shutdown.

Firstly this was bugging me when I was isolating Bclk. Everytime I upped my Bclk and rebooted I'd have to re-order the boot drive and sometimes this would have to be done several times before it would stick.

Now that I've found my target and am happy with the OC, the Bios will re-order the boot drives everytime it is shutdown so I have to go into the bios and set it up each time.

Since this problem wasn't there with my i920 I'm trying to find out what might I try to change to stop this happening.
My theory is that after shutdown the SSD somehow doesn't get recognised first time round so the bios tries to boot from a different drive.

This seems to be supported by the fact that once I've got it booting and do a restart it's fine till I shut down again.

Has anyone experienced this problem - is there a setting that might help here?


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> A cheap and fairly decent tool to have on hand is a DSO Nano pocket oscilloscope. It helps a lot with troubleshooting so you can narrow down a problem without spending $100+ on swapping out components unnecessarily. It's extremely helpful if you're overclocking.


I probably going to switch to a HX750 that I have in the other system that I have. Need to wait until spring break before I can do anything.
Even if I get that, I probably dont even know what to do with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisCar*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I've finally got my Xeon x5650 up and running on my Asus P6T deluxe board but have one annoying problem that didn't exist before.
> 
> My SSD boot drive gets re-ordered after a shutdown.
> 
> Firstly this was bugging me when I was isolating Bclk. Everytime I upped my Bclk and rebooted I'd have to re-order the boot drive and sometimes this would have to be done several times before it would stick.
> 
> Now that I've found my target and am happy with the OC, the Bios will re-order the boot drives everytime it is shutdown so I have to go into the bios and set it up each time.
> 
> Since this problem wasn't there with my i920 I'm trying to find out what might I try to change to stop this happening.
> My theory is that after shutdown the SSD somehow doesn't get recognised first time round so the bios tries to boot from a different drive.
> 
> This seems to be supported by the fact that once I've got it booting and do a restart it's fine till I shut down again.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this problem - is there a setting that might help here?


Plug the SSD to port 0.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mysticstryk*
> 
> I'll have to check tonight, all I know is its a rev 1.1.
> 
> Here is a link to the exact board I bought: http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemNumber=N82E16813188046
> 
> Apparently a rev 1.2 is pictured, but that's the link I get from my order history.


I did a lot of research when I was getting my eVGA x58 FTW3. What I remember is that a rev 1.2 of your board will work, but not 1.0 or 1.1. You can send it into eVGA and they will mod it fore $50, or you can try it yourself. here are some links for some additional info:
132-BL-E758-A1 Rev 1.0 Westmere Mod
Maxing out my e758... 980x, w3680, X5680
EVGA E758 Westmere Mod
post #1332 of 5825 of Xeon X5660-X58 Review & Discussion
EVGA X58 760 Westmere mod


----------



## mysticstryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I did a lot of research when I was getting my eVGA x58 FTW3. What I remember is that a rev 1.2 of your board will work, but not 1.0 or 1.1. You can send it into eVGA and they will mod it fore $50, or you can try it yourself. here are some links for some additional info:
> 132-BL-E758-A1 Rev 1.0 Westmere Mod
> Maxing out my e758... 980x, w3680, X5680
> EVGA E758 Westmere Mod
> post #1332 of 5825 of Xeon X5660-X58 Review & Discussion
> EVGA X58 760 Westmere mod


Thank you. I'll have to see about doing it myself. Adding an extra $50 onto the costs of my upgrades is making it not such a cheap upgrade.

What kind of gaming performance boost should I expect coming from an i7-920?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mysticstryk*
> 
> Thank you. I'll have to see about doing it myself. Adding an extra $50 onto the costs of my upgrades is making it not such a cheap upgrade.
> 
> What kind of gaming performance boost should I expect coming from an i7-920?


With DX12 or Vulcan, I would say a decent amount.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mysticstryk*
> 
> What kind of gaming performance boost should I expect coming from an i7-920?


Here's a 4K benchmark comparison (maybe some minor differences in the graphics driver settings):

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7490831 to http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7332322

The GPU clocks are a bit different in this 2560x1440 comparison:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7491750 to http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7332657

I put more effort into the X5680 OC. I only spent a day on the 920.

Edit: Replaced the second one of the 920 benchmarks with a slightly better one.


----------



## DRKreiger

how the heck you get 5ghz outta that beast???


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> how the heck you get 5ghz outta that beast???


Ambient was low that day.

The hard part was actually getting it, 9 SATA devices and a USB 3.0/SATA III card into a GD05 mATX HTPC case for portability.

I posted a few pics in the Silverstone Grandia GD0x Owners Club thread.


----------



## theister

Hi,

i got my hands on an Asus Rampage III.

Is there any bios available that offers a vcore offset option?
Manual says is should be available but other forums told that the option was never implemented? I flashed official 1402 1502 and 1601 ZioMod but nothing there.

I am pretty sad cause even my old REII Gene and the P6X58D-e offered this option, so anyone that knows a mod-bios that is reliable and implements that ?

thanks for your help


----------



## X584EVA

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum and about to join the X58 - Xeon club!

My computer is getting long in the tooth and I wanted to upgrade it without having to do an entire rebuild. After some research I stumbled across people putting these Xeon CPU's in their X58 Mobo's with significant success. i quickly decided this would be the route I will take!

I'm reasonably competent but no expert, so am going to probably need some guidance when it comes to overclocking etc. Hopefully I will find the help here. I'm going to be upgrading the CPU, GPU and RAM, it won't be for maybe a couple of months yet until I get the cash together but thought I would get started with a few questions, so here goes!

*Current setup*

Asus Rampage II Extreme
i7 920 @ 3.4 GHz
6Gb Dominator GT
3 x GTX 285
Fully Watercooled

*Upgrades*

*CPU* - Just purchased an X5675 from Ebay. I don't want to go too crazy with the overclock. I'm hoping to get around 4GHz or so and max temps of ~70c. My tower is now housed in a homemade entertainment unit, so it sits in a cubbyhole basically. There's about a 5inch gap all around the tower with an open front. My current system runs on average around 5c hotter at max usage in this space as opposed to being free standing in the open. It's quite significant but still within safe temps given the water cooling. I can run the i7 @ 3.8GHz but temps are running a little high for 24/7 use. It's one of the first off the production line and not the best over clocker. Do we think my Xeon targets are realistic?

*GPU* - I'm looking at either a 970 OC or a 980 Ti. I would prefer the 980 Ti as I would like to get some longevity out of it. Do we think the combination of CPU plus PCIe 2 might be a bottleneck for it though and not worth it?

*RAM* - Going for 12Gb of 1600MHz DDR3 Triple Channel. I've seen two kits, one at 1.65v and the other at 1.5v. Which would be the best to go for. I have read somewhere that some X58 boards don't like the lower voltage stuff?

*Bios* - I need to update to the latest Bios before I start. Are there any modded ones that are needed / preferable?

*Software* - What software do I need to fully bench the system once completed?

Thanks!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Welcome!

4GHz under 70C should be pretty easy.

Which RAM kits were planning on using? Normally I go for the lower voltage RAM of the same frequency, so there's some overhead to increase the voltage if needed. Depends on the timings though.


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 4GHz under 70C should be pretty easy.
> 
> Which RAM kits were planning on using? Normally I go for the lower voltage RAM of the same frequency, so there's some overhead to increase the voltage if needed. Depends on the timings though.


Either Corsair Vengeance 1.5v or Dominator 1.65v.

Yeah hopefully I should get those clocks and temps, I will have 2 less GPU's in the loop which will help. I might even be able to push for 4.2GHz, we shall see. I don't really want to go any higher than that though (unless it's comfortably achievable). My i7 runs with a 200 base clock so hopefully the Xeon will do the same.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

I've put my x5675 in to a recently obtained Sabertooth x58 and started to test the system.

I've overclocked it to 4Ghz and have run IBT a few times and even though it passes, I'm getting wildly differing times and what looks low to me GFlops score. I'm getting a low of 46 up to a high of 59 which don't seem right at all. When the same cpu was in my Rampage 2 it would be well into the high 80.

Any ideas guys as to what's up?


----------



## OCmember

Does the black PCIe x1 port closest to the CPU use the X58 IOH hub or does it use the ICH10 hub?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> I've put my x5675 in to a recently obtained Sabertooth x58 and started to test the system.
> 
> I've overclocked it to 4Ghz and have run IBT a few times and even though it passes, I'm getting wildly differing times and what looks low to me GFlops score. I'm getting a low of 46 up to a high of 59 which don't seem right at all. When the same cpu was in my Rampage 2 it would be well into the high 80.
> 
> Any ideas guys as to what's up?


If you change the amount of memory used in the test the GFlops will change with it.


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new to the forum and about to join the X58 - Xeon club!


Welcome.
Quote:


> CPU - Just purchased an X5675 from Ebay. I don't want to go too crazy with the overclock. I'm hoping to get around 4GHz or so and max temps of ~70c. My tower is now housed in a homemade entertainment unit, so it sits in a cubbyhole basically. There's about a 5inch gap all around the tower with an open front. My current system runs on average around 5c hotter at max usage in this space as opposed to being free standing in the open. It's quite significant but still within safe temps given the water cooling. I can run the i7 @ 3.8GHz but temps are running a little high for 24/7 use. It's one of the first off the production line and not the best over clocker. Do we think my Xeon targets are realistic?


Most members on here are running their chips at 4.2-4.4 with good temps with either air or AIO water. I understood that you have custom water, so you won't have problems with temps. You might want to consider adding exhaust fans to the back of your entertainment unit behind the computer case. It'll help with heat build up in the cubby.
Quote:


> GPU - I'm looking at either a 970 OC or a 980 Ti. I would prefer the 980 Ti as I would like to get some longevity out of it. Do we think the combination of CPU plus PCIe 2 might be a bottleneck for it though and not worth it?


You won't have any problems with a 980Ti on PCIe2. Many of us are running newer cards without noticeable issues. Kana-Maru is running a Fury X and I have SLI 970s. Scores are right in line with where they should be.
Quote:


> RAM - Going for 12Gb of 1600MHz DDR3 Triple Channel. I've seen two kits, one at 1.65v and the other at 1.5v. Which would be the best to go for. I have read somewhere that some X58 boards don't like the lower voltage stuff?


Check if its cheaper where you are to buy a 16GB kit and not use 1 stick. The triple channel kits are getting expensive now. Voltage shouldn't matter, but you might end up running a lower voltage kit at 1.65 anyway for stability.
Quote:


> Software - What software do I need to fully bench the system once completed?


Intel Burn Test, Prime95, OCCT for CPU stability. Core Temp for CPU temp. Memtest86 for memory stability. MSI Afterburner or EVGA E-LEET for video card. Heaven, Valley, 3dMark, Cinebench 11.5 and 15, etc for benching (Check Kana-Maru's BLOG everything he used, you can compare scores then too).

One other recommendation is to consider getting an SSD for your system. Since you're freeing up slots with the video cards, maybe get a Kingston Predator, very fast and apparently bootable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> I've put my x5675 in to a recently obtained Sabertooth x58 and started to test the system.
> 
> I've overclocked it to 4Ghz and have run IBT a few times and even though it passes, I'm getting wildly differing times and what looks low to me GFlops score. I'm getting a low of 46 up to a high of 59 which don't seem right at all. When the same cpu was in my Rampage 2 it would be well into the high 80.
> 
> Any ideas guys as to what's up?


You'll need to up your volts. Most likely QPI/Vtt. What's happening is you don't have a stable overclock and the chip is doing error correction slowing things down.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Does the black PCIe x1 port closest to the CPU use the X58 IOH hub or does it use the ICH10 hub?


Good question. I "could" be wrong, but I believe it uses the "ICH10 hub". Why do you want to know if you don't mind me asking?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new to the forum and about to join the X58 - Xeon club!
> 
> My computer is getting long in the tooth and I wanted to upgrade it without having to do an entire rebuild. After some research I stumbled across people putting these Xeon CPU's in their X58 Mobo's with significant success. i quickly decided this would be the route I will take!
> 
> I'm reasonably competent but no expert, so am going to probably need some guidance when it comes to overclocking etc. Hopefully I will find the help here. I'm going to be upgrading the CPU, GPU and RAM, it won't be for maybe a couple of months yet until I get the cash together but thought I would get started with a few questions, so here goes!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Current setup*
> 
> Asus Rampage II Extreme
> i7 920 @ 3.4 GHz
> 6Gb Dominator GT
> 3 x GTX 285
> Fully Watercooled
> 
> *Upgrades*
> 
> *CPU* - Just purchased an X5675 from Ebay. I don't want to go too crazy with the overclock. I'm hoping to get around 4GHz or so and max temps of ~70c. My tower is now housed in a homemade entertainment unit, so it sits in a cubbyhole basically. There's about a 5inch gap all around the tower with an open front. My current system runs on average around 5c hotter at max usage in this space as opposed to being free standing in the open. It's quite significant but still within safe temps given the water cooling. I can run the i7 @ 3.8GHz but temps are running a little high for 24/7 use. It's one of the first off the production line and not the best over clocker. Do we think my Xeon targets are realistic?
> 
> *GPU* - I'm looking at either a 970 OC or a 980 Ti. I would prefer the 980 Ti as I would like to get some longevity out of it. Do we think the combination of CPU plus PCIe 2 might be a bottleneck for it though and not worth it?
> 
> *RAM* - Going for 12Gb of 1600MHz DDR3 Triple Channel. I've seen two kits, one at 1.65v and the other at 1.5v. Which would be the best to go for. I have read somewhere that some X58 boards don't like the lower voltage stuff?
> 
> *Bios* - I need to update to the latest Bios before I start. Are there any modded ones that are needed / preferable?
> 
> *Software* - What software do I need to fully bench the system once completed?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


As long as the ambient temps are decent you won't have to worry about the temps at 4Ghz if you know what you are doing. We will help for sure. With decent cooling you should stay around 50c-55c at 100% max temps. 4Ghz doesn't generate as much heat as 4.2Ghz or 4.4Ghz+. If you can manage to wait there will be new GPUs releasing later this year. You can't go wrong with a 980 Ti if you game at higher resolutions. You'll want a non-reference card for sure since you'll get better cooling solutions. I personally run a Fury X with watercooler so GPU temps are a thing of the past for me.

I run RAM as low as 1.3v so that's not true about the X58 boards. 1.5v and 1.65v is fine. The only reason I needed a modded BIOS was to get TRIM support with my Marvell SATA III controller [doesn't support TRIM natively]. You'll at the very least want the latest BIOS update.

There are tons of benchmarks out there and stress test. You can't go wrong with IBT 2.54 and prime95. CinebenchR15 will run the CPU at 100% load and test several things like the cache and RAM etc. Hitting 4Ghz should be a piece of cake so I wouldn't worry about it to much.


----------



## LouisCar

Recently got my X5650 stable at 4GHZ.

I had been using OCCT and decided to download IBT.

Talking of Gflops I'm only getting 36 on my X5650 (P6t Deluxe v1 Board). Running standard IBT which seems to choose 1024 Memory.

The result column shows the same number each time so I'm pretty sure it's stable. Not one BSOD but I gather that this is pretty low.

Current settings:

Freq: 200 * 20
Uclk (uncore) 3024
QPI/VTT : 1.2025
CPU VTT : 1.296 (auto)

Running 12GB ram - 2x4GB + 2x2GB triple channel.

I pretty much followed this guide in getting my current settings:

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/07/3-step-overclocking-guide-bloomfield-and-gulftown/2/

So far I'm seeing posts which suggest QPI/VTT voltage levels and Uncore frequency as being relevant to the results. Currently as you can see my UCLK is about 1.8 x memory frequency. Should I lower this to closer to 1.5?

Any help / advice would be welcome or am I worrying over nothing?

Edit : curiously Just ran a quick standard 2 cycle test and got 50 & 53 Gflops so it's not that consistent.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Good question. I "could" be wrong, but I believe it uses the "ICH10 hub". Why do you want to know if you don't mind me asking?


I think you may be right according to this picture:



Well I moved the Intel NIC to the lowest PCIe slot. The very bottom slot. I wanted to isolate things and see if there was any performance difference between the two. I was thinking I might of been getting choked by the DMI interface... I don't fully understand how the DMI link works with the X58 IOH hub. I did look it up on Wiki. I was thinking there was some bottleneck, so I moved it to see if there was any difference but the thing I forgot to do was add a few registry lines to the Tcpip ID stack. This way it would be exactly like it was when the Intel NIC was in the very top PCIe x1 slot. So this morning I'm going to add those two registry lines and do a little gaming to test things out. I hope those two lines didn't make the difference I seen last night, and that the move to the PCIe x8 slot did.


----------



## X584EVA

Thanks for the replies!

The CPU arrived today and looks to be in fantastic condition. It was listed on Ebay as "New - Other" and "Pulls from new servers". I asked the seller for more information, to which they replied -

"Other than the initial testing by the manufacturer in the server they were supplied in, and our testing when they came into stock, they have had no further use."

I'm not sure how much truth there is in that but the seller is very reputable and an IT sales specialist so I'm reasonably confident. I paid a fair bit for it at £170 but was willing to do so to maximize my chances of longevity and a good overclock. I know I could have gone with a much cheaper X5650 or similar but am happy I chose the X5675.

Thanks for the advise regarding the RAM and GPU choices. I think I will go with the 1.5v Corsair Vengeance which should give me a little more room to up the voltage if need be. It's only £70 for the 12Gb kit.

The 980 Ti being fine is good news! I know there are new ones possibly coming in a couple of months or so and I will see what they offer. Maybe I will get a new model or perhaps then the 980 Ti will be a little cheaper. I only use a 1080p TV but again, I want some life out of it, plus the possibility of using a VR headset.

Is Hyper threading worth being on when my primary performance use will be gaming, or is it better to disable it and reach a higher overclock / lower temps?

Also, what about the base clock. For 4GHz is 200 x 20 better or lower base clock and higher multiplier?

So many questions!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Unless a specific game has problems having hyper threading on or off shouldn't make a noticeable difference. In some benchmarks having it on will give you a higher score.

The base clock setting will depend on what clocks you want, neither is necessarily better. For example, lets say your RAM can run at 2000mhz. You will need the base clock at 200. However, if you only need the RAM at 1600, than a base clock of 160 will work, or 200 with a lower RAM multi.

Just keep in mind that the uncore and QPI link are affected by the base clock. The uncore has to be x 1.5 faster than the RAM, but preferably x1.8 or higher for best performance. QPI should stay under 3500Mhz for stability. Stock is 3200Mhz, but it shouldn't hurt performance if you go a little below it.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LouisCar*
> 
> Recently got my X5650 stable at 4GHZ.
> I had been using OCCT and decided to download IBT.
> Talking of Gflops I'm only getting 36 on my X5650 (P6t Deluxe v1 Board). Running standard IBT which seems to choose 1024 Memory.) So far I'm seeing posts which suggest QPI/VTT voltage levels and Uncore frequency as being relevant to the results. Currently as you can see my UCLK is about 1.8 x memory frequency. Should I lower this to closer to 1.5?
> 
> Any help / advice would be welcome or am I worrying over nothing?
> 
> Edit : curiously Just ran a quick standard 2 cycle test and got 50 & 53 Gflops so it's not that consistent.


I completely forgot about OCCT which is also another great stress tool for everything. The uncore 1.8x memory is fine. You can also try overclocking your RAM frequency and increasing your uncore + voltages accordingly.

There's a specific way that IntelBurnTest 2.54 needs to be ran. I'm starting to think that people are running it and using different settings which gives different outputs. I had the same issues myself. Other times it can tell you if something isn't right with your overclock. Just make sure "Threads" is set to "Auto" and make sure all of your outputs have the same results. You can select the "Stress Level". The output should be consistent.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> I think you may be right according to this picture:
> 
> Well I moved the Intel NIC to the lowest PCIe slot. The very bottom slot. I wanted to isolate things and see if there was any performance difference between the two. I was thinking I might of been getting choked by the DMI interface... I don't fully understand how the DMI link works with the X58 IOH hub. I did look it up on Wiki. I was thinking there was some bottleneck, so I moved it to see if there was any difference but the thing I forgot to do was add a few registry lines to the Tcpip ID stack. This way it would be exactly like it was when the Intel NIC was in the very top PCIe x1 slot. So this morning I'm going to add those two registry lines and do a little gaming to test things out. I hope those two lines didn't make the difference I seen last night, and that the move to the PCIe x8 slot did.


Well there you go. I forgot about that diagram. Brings back memories.

What exactly is your issue? Are you getting potential bottlenecks that causing high latency\high pings or something? Or are you trying to play online and live stream at the same time?

PCIe x1 should be more than enough for LAN since it gives you 250MB/s which is roughly 15GB a second. Of that's one way so the throughout put is theoretically 500MB/s and roughly 30GB/s. I sort of see why you think you might have a bottleneck according to that graph, but the DMI pipeline which I believe operates on the x4 link supports 2GB/s both ways. Meaning that it can handle up to 240GB/s and at the minimum 120GB/s.

Test it out and let us know the results. I hope it works out well for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Thanks for the replies!
> The CPU arrived today and looks to be in fantastic condition. It was listed on Ebay as "New - Other" and "Pulls from new servers". I asked the seller for more information, to which they replied -
> "Other than the initial testing by the manufacturer in the server they were supplied in, and our testing when they came into stock, they have had no further use."
> 
> The 980 Ti being fine is good news! I know there are new ones possibly coming in a couple of months or so and I will see what they offer. Maybe I will get a new model or perhaps then the 980 Ti will be a little cheaper. I only use a 1080p TV but again, I want some life out of it, plus the possibility of using a VR headset.
> 
> Is Hyper threading worth being on when my primary performance use will be gaming, or is it better to disable it and reach a higher overclock / lower temps?
> 
> Also, what about the base clock. For 4GHz is 200 x 20 better or lower base clock and higher multiplier?
> 
> So many questions!


If you are only gaming at 1080p then you'll want to reconsider for the GTX 970 3.5GB 256-Bit GDDR5 or the AMD R9 390 8GBs 512-Bit GDDR5. You have more overclock potential with the GTX 970, but the R9 390 generally does better especially when you need more VRAM. You can save the money you would have spent on a 980 Ti or Fury X since they are $650.00+. They are outside of the 1080p res.

You might as well leave HT on. On or off it won't make a lot of difference in games. It will make a different during synthetic benchmarks etc. As I stated before, 4Ghz with decent vCore won't allow the CPU to even get to crazy temperatures. It's all science







. Heat shouldn't be an issue with a decent cooler. As far as your BCLK and multiplier goes that's going to depend on several things. The most important being your RAM Frequency. You'll want 200 BCLK so you can reach 1600Mhz and up.


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> If you are only gaming at 1080p then you'll want to reconsider for the GTX 970 3.5GB 256-Bit GDDR5 or the AMD R9 390 8GBs 512-Bit GDDR5. You have more overclock potential with the GTX 970, but the R9 390 generally does better especially when you need more VRAM. You can save the money you would have spent on a 980 Ti or Fury X since they are $650.00+. They are outside of the 1080p res.
> 
> You might as well leave HT on. On or off it won't make a lot of difference in games. It will make a different during synthetic benchmarks etc. As I stated before, 4Ghz with decent vCore won't allow the CPU to even get to crazy temperatures. It's all science biggrin.gif. Heat shouldn't be an issue with a decent cooler. As far as your BCLK and multiplier goes that's going to depend on several things. The most important being your RAM Frequency. You'll want 200 BCLK so you can reach 1600Mhz and up.


I understand the 980 Ti is a bit much for 1080p but as I said, I want it to last me at least a couple of years running games at close to top settings. Also the possibility of using it with a VR headset which are > 1080p. Plus from what I see the 970 already struggles with certain games like GTA V for example. It's a lot more expensive for sure but will have more life. I'm doing this PC upgrade with a view to getting a good few years out of it before I have to do a complete rebuild.

I here ya with the HyperThreading and will leave it on. As I said my 920 runs with a 200 base clock so I will go with that for the Xeon, keep things simple









What about the other settings, Turbo, Power Saving etc?

RAM is ordered and on the way!, now I just need to save some pennies for the GPU and other bits and bobs.


----------



## LouisCar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I completely forgot about OCCT which is also another great stress tool for everything. The uncore 1.8x memory is fine. You can also try overclocking your RAM frequency and increasing your uncore + voltages accordingly.
> 
> There's a specific way that IntelBurnTest 2.54 needs to be ran. I'm starting to think that people are running it and using different settings which gives different outputs. I had the same issues myself. Other times it can tell you if something isn't right with your overclock. Just make sure "Threads" is set to "Auto" and make sure all of your outputs have the same results. You can select the "Stress Level". The output should be consistent.


Having not used IBT before I literally hit the start to do the standard test. I did one test at maximum and got 34 Gflops - it seems so much lower than other people generally report so I'm wondering what could be slowing it down. I didn't want to OC memory frequency as I had bad experience with my i920 whenever I tried it and I figured that 1600 isn't so bad but then what do I know?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> I understand the 980 Ti is a bit much for 1080p but as I said, I want it to last me at least a couple of years running games at close to top settings. Also the possibility of using it with a VR headset which are > 1080p. Plus from what I see the 970 already struggles with certain games like GTA V for example. It's a lot more expensive for sure but will have more life. I'm doing this PC upgrade with a view to getting a good few years out of it before I have to do a complete rebuild.
> 
> I here ya with the HyperThreading and will leave it on. As I said my 920 runs with a 200 base clock so I will go with that for the Xeon, keep things simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the other settings, Turbo, Power Saving etc?
> 
> RAM is ordered and on the way!, now I just need to save some pennies for the GPU and other bits and bobs.


Be sure to check out AMD Liquid-VR as well unless you know the GTX 980 Ti is the way you want to go. Nvidia VR seems to be tied to GameWorks [ugh]. AMD Liquid-VR SDK is a part of AMDs GPUOpen initiative. In other words developers can go and download AMD technologies for free with no fees or contracts.

Turn off EIST\Turbo and leave Power Saving features on.


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Be sure to check out AMD Liquid-VR as well unless you know the GTX 980 Ti is the way you want to go. Nvidia VR seems to be tied to GameWorks [ugh]. AMD Liquid-VR SDK is a part of AMDs GPUOpen initiative. In other words developers can go and download AMD technologies for free with no fees or contracts.
> 
> Turn off EIST\Turbo and leave Power Saving features on.


Yeah I am looking at all the VR options. To be honest I doubt I will get one until a Gen 2 device comes out. I just think they will have a huge improvement over the initial releases and will be available in no time.

I've always preferred team green when it comes to GPU's. Had a couple of AMD/ATI's in the past but always had problems with drivers and stuff. I'm not 100% decided yet though. I have read that new GPU's could be coming as soon as April.

What do the power saving features do on the Xeon. Auto down clock when idle whilst maintaining the same voltages?


----------



## gokou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokou*
> 
> i'm so happy to tell that the E5640 works in my X58 Sabertooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, i'm ready to start overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> Can you link me a fresh and simply GUIDE to read walk by walk?? (i'm not a newbie, but my last overclock was on an old Qxxxx cpu)
> I need to read too muich informations now, to do by myself.
> I will be happy if any can help/link me a guide.
> My system:
> X58 Sabertotth Rev 1.xx
> E5640 wit liquid cooler Antec 920
> 4x3 Corsair Dominator GT 1066
> GTX 680
> Thanks a lot in advance


Anyone can/want answer me, please?
I have a guide for overclock an i7 920(step by step to 4ghz) but i'm scared about settings if they are right for the E5640.
Let me know.
Thanks in advance


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokou*
> 
> Anyone can/want answer me, please?
> I have a guide for overclock an i7 920(step by step to 4ghz) but i'm scared about settings if they are right for the E5640.
> Let me know.
> Thanks in advance


It's really not much different. Most likely you'll need less voltage than the 920. Leave everything stock, lower the RAM, uncore, QPI link, and then increase the bclk until it's unstable, then slowly up the CPU voltage. You could also just set it to 1.3V and see if it boots at 4Ghz, and then lower the voltage until it's unstable.


----------



## gokou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> It's really not much different. Most likely you'll need less voltage than the 920. Leave everything stock, lower the RAM, uncore, QPI link, and then increase the bclk until it's unstable, then slowly up the CPU voltage. You could also just set it to 1.3V and see if it boots at 4Ghz, and then lower the voltage until it's unstable.


Ok, i will!
Can i reach 1,35vcore(max) or is better if not?
Thanks soo much


----------



## sizzflair

Hey all,

I've had my x58 platform for quite some time. Replaced the i7-920 for x5650 overclocked to 4.4 and have been pretty happy so far. I'm planning on upgrading to 6700k in the near future for the single core performance for gaming, but won't be throwing the x58 out. I'm thinking about using it as a workstation or turn it into a NAS. Some questions:

1. Would I be better off doing video editing, etc. on the skylake (6700k) over the xeon?

2. Is my motherboard suitable for a 6 x 4 TB NAS setup? I know xeon is probably overkill, but I'm more concerned about whether if my motherboard (Gigabyte X58a-UD3R rev 2) can run ECC memory and 6 x HDDS in Sata 2. I'd probably run into network speed limitations than SATA2 bottleneck over SATA3 I'm guessing...

Thanks!


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> I understand the 980 Ti is a bit much for 1080p but as I said, I want it to last me at least a couple of years running games at close to top settings. Also the possibility of using it with a VR headset which are > 1080p. Plus from what I see the 970 already struggles with certain games like GTA V for example. It's a lot more expensive for sure but will have more life. I'm doing this PC upgrade with a view to getting a good few years out of it before I have to do a complete rebuild.
> 
> I here ya with the HyperThreading and will leave it on. As I said my 920 runs with a 200 base clock so I will go with that for the Xeon, keep things simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the other settings, Turbo, Power Saving etc?
> 
> RAM is ordered and on the way!, now I just need to save some pennies for the GPU and other bits and bobs.


Hi there

I'm running EVGA GTX Titan X with GTX780 in second slot,PC is used most of the time for CUDA rendering,but sometimes I do use PC for gaming,if its worth to get right now GTX980Ti I would say no,I would wait until Polaris and Pacal are out and then you can decide

Regarding GTX970 I wouldn't take that card,if then R9 390X I would choose,I've this card too which I use her for OpenCL where this cards beats my Titan X,good example is Blender Cycles where my R9 390X is way faster than my Titan X

Regarding VR,I would really wait when those new GPU are out and then decide and I would pick old good R9 290X which cane be bought for reasonable money and still with this GPU you can play latest games with reasonable settings,I've used previously R9 290 which has been awesome card

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well there you go. I forgot about that diagram. Brings back memories.
> 
> What exactly is your issue? Are you getting potential bottlenecks that causing high latency\high pings or something? Or are you trying to play online and live stream at the same time?
> 
> PCIe x1 should be more than enough for LAN since it gives you 250MB/s which is roughly 15GB a second. Of that's one way so the throughout put is theoretically 500MB/s and roughly 30GB/s. I sort of see why you think you might have a bottleneck according to that graph, but the DMI pipeline which I believe operates on the x4 link supports 2GB/s both ways. Meaning that it can handle up to 240GB/s and at the minimum 120GB/s.
> 
> Test it out and let us know the results. I hope it works out well for you.


Thanks. I haven't moved the card back to the x1 slot, it's still on the IOH X58 hub x8 slot. I've just been messing with the two Reg entries and it seems they are making a difference for sure. The ability to overclock the QPI bus leaves questions though. DMI can't be overclocked. So I am wondering if the QPI & Uncore speed makes a difference. Before when I had the Intel NIC in the x1 slot and the QPI bus and Uncore at 3.7GHz I was getting what appeared to be unregistered shots. But mind you this is all observations on a game that is still i "Pre" Alpha, lol. I since lowered the QPI and Uncore to 3GHz (18 multi) to reduce the VTT voltage as well as the other volts. Plus I wanted to see if the DRAM Speed (2022MHz) to Uncore + QPI (3GHz) ratio made a difference. It seemed to but again pre alpha. Now I'm wondering if I bring it the QPI & Uncore back to 3.7GHz with the Intel NIC on the IO X58 Hub if it will run the game better and shots will be registered.

*EDIT:* I decided to leave the Uncore at 3Ghz and use the 22 multi on the QPI bus (correct me if I'm wrong in calling it a bus) which brought me back to 3.7GHz again. Left the Intel NIC on the IOH X58 hub, and whether or not the shots are being registering better or not the game feels faster. This I can deal with, hah. I was worried about the high Uncore speed and volts to keep it stable but this works out perfectly.


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I'm running EVGA GTX Titan X with GTX780 in second slot,PC is used most of the time for CUDA rendering,but sometimes I do use PC for gaming,if its worth to get right now GTX980Ti I would say no,I would wait until Polaris and Pacal are out and then you can decide
> 
> Regarding GTX970 I wouldn't take that card,if then R9 390X I would choose,I've this card too which I use her for OpenCL where this cards beats my Titan X,good example is Blender Cycles where my R9 390X is way faster than my Titan X
> 
> Regarding VR,I would really wait when those new GPU are out and then decide and I would pick old good R9 290X which cane be bought for reasonable money and still with this GPU you can play latest games with reasonable settings,I've used previously R9 290 which has been awesome card
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Thanks for your thoughts!

The thing with GPU's is that you can go on and on waiting for the next best thing. Yes I could wait a few months for Pascal, but then a few months from there will be an even better model. And on and on it goes. The reality is I want to upgrade my computer in the next month or two and the 980 Ti is about the best available for performance and price. I only game at 1080p so I'm sure it will be a good card for me for at least a couple of years, that's enough for me. In a few years I will be doing a complete rebuild including motherboard and new top of the line CPU. Then I will also get the latest and greatest GPU too.

The 980 Ti should comfortably play the latest games at close to max settings for the next couple of years. Especially with the crappy Gen 8 consoles we have holding development back.

I have got to save some money for the GPU in the next couple of months, when the time comes I will see what is happening with Pascal and re-asses the situation before I start. The main plus of Pascal I see at the moment is better Direct X 12 integration.

Thanks.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokou*
> 
> Ok, i will!
> Can i reach 1,35vcore(max) or is better if not?
> Thanks soo much


If you want the CPU to last I would not go above 1.35v.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts!
> 
> The thing with GPU's is that you can go on and on waiting for the next best thing. Yes I could wait a few months for Pascal, but then a few months from there will be an even better model. And on and on it goes. The reality is I want to upgrade my computer in the next month or two and the 980 Ti is about the best available for performance and price. I only game at 1080p so I'm sure it will be a good card for me for at least a couple of years, that's enough for me. In a few years I will be doing a complete rebuild including motherboard and new top of the line CPU. Then I will also get the latest and greatest GPU too.
> 
> The 980 Ti should comfortably play the latest games at close to max settings for the next couple of years. Especially with the crappy Gen 8 consoles we have holding development back.
> 
> I have got to save some money for the GPU in the next couple of months, when the time comes I will see what is happening with Pascal and re-asses the situation before I start. The main plus of Pascal I see at the moment is better Direct X 12 integration.
> 
> Thanks.


The Fury X actually over took the 980 Ti. AMD drivers have been on point and have clearly increased the overall performance. I actually posted some of my performance increases here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/5740#post_24839418

Those were stock clocks as well. I haven't felt the need to overclock my Fury X @ 1440p or 4K since the performance has been great. I wrote a review on the Fury X as well on my blog, but it's sort of outdated now. I wrote it last summer when I first got my hands on the Fury X using older drivers. It needs a update since the newer drivers has definitely increased the overall performance.

I understand you as well. It's hard delaying a purchase since there will always be something new coming every 6 to 8 months and you don't want to wait forever. As far as Direct X 12 goes a R9 290X can perform as much work as a 980 Ti. Yes a late 2013 AMD GPU is keeping up with a mid-2015 Nvidia GPU. I haven't seen many test since last August-October, but the 290X was matching in the 980 Ti in DirectX 12 test and benchmarks [that ashes game as well]. Not only matching, but outperforming the 980 Ti. AMD older GPUs and newer GPUs are ready for DX12 and Vulcan for sure.

You can't go wrong with the 980 Ti. I'm just waiting to see how long it's going to be supported down the line.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts!
> 
> The thing with GPU's is that you can go on and on waiting for the next best thing. Yes I could wait a few months for Pascal, but then a few months from there will be an even better model. And on and on it goes. The reality is I want to upgrade my computer in the next month or two and the 980 Ti is about the best available for performance and price. I only game at 1080p so I'm sure it will be a good card for me for at least a couple of years, that's enough for me. In a few years I will be doing a complete rebuild including motherboard and new top of the line CPU. Then I will also get the latest and greatest GPU too.
> 
> The 980 Ti should comfortably play the latest games at close to max settings for the next couple of years. Especially with the crappy Gen 8 consoles we have holding development back.
> 
> I have got to save some money for the GPU in the next couple of months, when the time comes I will see what is happening with Pascal and re-asses the situation before I start. The main plus of Pascal I see at the moment is better Direct X 12 integration.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi there

Yes agree on this waiting on next big thing,but this happen to me in past with few things like with cars or GPU etc I remember when I bought GTX780 and then Ti has come and similar like friend I told don't buy Titan X,but wait on Ti.but he bought two Titan X which has been in his case useless as he never used them and later he sold one to me and later he sold next one and bought two Fury X

Regarding going with Ti right now,right now TI doesn't support full DX12 and if will be fast or good enough in VR hard to judge and if Ti will be able to play newer games in couple of years,I wouldn't bet on that,I remember when my friend bought 780Ti and he expected same,but when come out 9xx series he started to struggle in some games

I wouldn't say consoles holding back development,its developers which are holding back,how to say,where you sold more games on PC or consoles and if you do game which is better on PC like on PS4 or X1 then yours sales can suffer,but sometimes is down to developers itself which don't want to push boundaries because if they do game which can or will be playable only with Ti or Titan X then how many games they can sold

Plus Gameworks which is killing games itself and many games are so badly optimized and due this I rather play games on PS3 or PS4,this is enough for me,if I want play game with better graphics then I can play,but right now I enjoy play with joypad if I can

DX12 that's the question for me too,if will be worth to wait,but I'm looking forward on GPUOpen right now and OpenCL 2.0,as next card if AMD port some CUDA renderers to native then I'm willing jump the ship and go again with red and same like with their CPU "Zen",if performance will be good enough and have 32 cores plus off course price then again I'm willing to go with AMD,as I wanted to go with X99 2011 as next platform,but looking like I will wait to end of the year and then decide

Hope this helps there

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Kana-Maru

Nah I saw your name and remember that you were on my **** list. I didn't read your post at all and skipped right passed the name. You attempted to disrespect me for a no good reason and didn't think before you spoke. Some people on here might have bipolar or suffer from "something", but I never forget. You didn't PM to say what you had to say you wanted to make public so I'll be sure to return the favor from now on.

I see you are still talking about things you know nothing about.
That "other" forum wanted to claim my article, benchmark and images as their own IP-copyright by some BS EULA. Plus lame excuses. Don't get it twisted. So yeah I was popular and many people sided with me on the "other" site which resulted in the mods looking bad.........and you know what happens when mods look bad. Cry me a river internet.









I'm not trying to scare you away. You came at me wrong remember that. Forget the disagreements, I could careless about that, you wanted to take a shot at me. So yeah I know you love me. That's why you can't leave. Just like the other crappy people who wants to start *pointless* and unnecessary battles with me [there's only been a few of them]. They always come back as if nothing happened. I never forget the trolls, haters and people who take shots at me and\or disrespect me.


----------



## X584EVA

To be honest I would love to just get a 970 OC. It's a much better price for what I want to be throwing at this old system. The problem is I know it will annoy me when it struggles with certain games and I will have wished I went with the better card.

Again I am only gaming at 1080p, but I also would like to be running at a locked 60fps. From several tests of some of the big latest games I see it falls short on max settings.

Your Fury X findings are interesting. Is a standard waterblock available for that card? I don't like it's "Mini Loop" setup and want a card I can integrate into my current water loop setup.

Other problems waiting for Pascal etc are that there will likely be two models at release. One high end at a ridiculous price and out of the question. The other more affordable and probably not that much better than the 980 Ti, if at all in real world use. That's my guess anyway. Plus again how much is an old CPU and PCIe 2 going to bottleneck it?

Edit - I see that a standard water block is available for the Fury X. Interesting, I will do some research on it!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> To be honest I would love to just get a 970 OC. It's a much better price for what I want to be throwing at this old system. The problem is I know it will annoy me when it struggles with certain games and I will have wished I went with the better card.
> 
> Again I am only gaming at 1080p, but I also would like to be running at a locked 60fps. From several tests of some of the big latest games I see it falls short on max settings.
> 
> Your Fury X findings are interesting. Is a standard waterblock available for that card? I don't like it's "Mini Loop" setup and want a card I can integrate into my current water loop setup.
> 
> Other problems waiting for Pascal etc are that there will likely be two models at release. One high end at a ridiculous price and out of the question. The other more affordable and probably not that much better than the 980 Ti, if at all in real world use. That's my guess anyway. Plus again how much is an old CPU and PCIe 2 going to bottleneck it?
> 
> Edit - I see that a standard water block is available for the Fury X. Interesting, I will do some research on it!


Well yeah there are standard water blocks available for the Fury X.

*XSPC*
http://static1.squarespace.com/static/51998404e4b0ef02d1bd9c2c/5199bf53e4b0f56ba1da6ff1/559e108ee4b0fc62ee049985/1437106627620/fury11.jpg
http://static1.squarespace.com/static/51998404e4b0ef02d1bd9c2c/5199bf53e4b0f56ba1da6ff1/559e21b1e4b06b35f44376a8/1437106627092/fury8.jpg

*EKWB*
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/650x/040ec09b1e35df139433887a97daa66f/e/k/ekfc-r9-fury-x_np_front2_800.jpg
https://www.ekwb.com/wp-content/uploads/images/7_%20EKFC-R9-Fury-X_CP_back_1200.jpg
https://www.ekwb.com/wp-content/uploads/images/6_%20EKFC-R9-Fury-X_CA_fit_1200.jpg

You can find others as well. The prices aren't that bad either. At least not from what I've seen in the past. I personally have no issues with the water cooler that comes with the Fury X. It does it's job well. Even during the summer days. Actually it's nothing short amazing. I've never seen a high end card keep temps so low. Crysis 3 is known to scorch GPUs, but it is no match for the Fury X. The temps inside of my case is much lower as well since I don't have heat rising from the card. Since you already have a custom water loop setup you shouldn't have problems with the Fury X if you decide to go that route.

PCie 2.0 hasn't been bottlenecked yet. My X58-Pcie 2.0 Fury X matches a X99-PCie 3.0 + Fury X benchmark in Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor 6GB 100% maxed. PCIe 2.0 still has plenty of bandwidth and DirectX12 & Vulcan should provide more life for the X58.


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well yeah there are standard water blocks available for the Fury X.
> 
> *XSPC*
> http://static1.squarespace.com/static/51998404e4b0ef02d1bd9c2c/5199bf53e4b0f56ba1da6ff1/559e108ee4b0fc62ee049985/1437106627620/fury11.jpg
> http://static1.squarespace.com/static/51998404e4b0ef02d1bd9c2c/5199bf53e4b0f56ba1da6ff1/559e21b1e4b06b35f44376a8/1437106627092/fury8.jpg
> 
> *EKWB*
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/650x/040ec09b1e35df139433887a97daa66f/e/k/ekfc-r9-fury-x_np_front2_800.jpg
> https://www.ekwb.com/wp-content/uploads/images/7_%20EKFC-R9-Fury-X_CP_back_1200.jpg
> https://www.ekwb.com/wp-content/uploads/images/6_%20EKFC-R9-Fury-X_CA_fit_1200.jpg
> 
> You can find others as well. The prices aren't that bad either. At least not from what I've seen in the past. I personally have no issues with the water cooler that comes with the Fury X. It does it's job well. Even during the summer days. Actually it's nothing short amazing. I've never seen a high end card keep temps so low. Crysis 3 is known to scorch GPUs, but it is no match for the Fury X. The temps inside of my case is much lower as well since I don't have heat rising from the card. Since you already have a custom water loop setup you shouldn't have problems with the Fury X if you decide to go that route.
> 
> PCie 2.0 hasn't been bottlenecked yet. My X58-Pcie 2.0 Fury X matches a X99-PCie 3.0 + Fury X benchmark in Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor 6GB 100% maxed. PCIe 2.0 still has plenty of bandwidth and DirectX12 & Vulcan should provide more life for the X58.


Sweet!

Yeah I have been looking at the Fury X and water blocks today, plenty of options available. Sadly everything I read about it is bad news and it falls short of the 980 Ti, even with it's new drivers. I'm yet to find anything real positive about it that could sway me in it's direction.

Good news of the day. Quantum Break coming to Windows 10 at launch. First full DirectX 12 game!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> Yeah I have been looking at the Fury X and water blocks today, plenty of options available. Sadly everything I read about it is bad news and it falls short of the 980 Ti, even with it's new drivers. I'm yet to find anything real positive about it that could sway me in it's direction.
> 
> Good news of the day. Quantum Break coming to Windows 10 at launch. First full DirectX 12 game!


Don't believe everything you read. If I did believe everything I read I would buy Call of Duty every 12 months or I would've gotten a GTX 970 with it's 3.5GB issues or paid $100+ more on a GTX 980 Ti I was checking out before buying the Fury X. There's also a Fury Nano [price drop $500] that performs similar and even better than the GTX 980 [non Ti] above 1080p, There are water blocks available for the Fury Nano as well. Anyways I decided to go with the Fury X for several reasons. My last GPUs were GTX 670s. I want with the Red Team this time around. DirectX 12 and Vulkan is based on AMDs Mantle and AMD GPUs are ready for asynchronous compute. DX12\Vulcan will provide less CPU overhead & multi-core support. Which means AMD drivers & older\newer GPUs will perform much better since the GPUs were built around that functionality years ago. I'm just waiting on DX12\Vulkan to drop. AMD DX11 are getting better though.

If you want to check out my Fury X review from last year you can read it here:
http://www.overclock-and-game.com/hardware/computer-tech-reviews/40-amd-fury-x-review

The article is from last summer and uses older drivers from Catalyst 15.7.1 [7/29/2015]. I tend to follow less than popular websites reviews for games and GPUs. Money talks and I see different results from regular people like myself than big review websites who get paid for advertisements. I get paid nothing and I have no issues with my Fury X. The drivers have only made the games smoother and I run everything at stock settings. However, I game at 1440p and 4K. 1080p isn't what the 980\980Ti\390\390X\Fury X\Nano were necessarily targeting. I'm hearing Fury X HBM and Core overclocking is getting people up to 10fps with minor OCs compared to the super high 980 Ti OCs.

Nvidia has a huge part of the market so you will find many more fanboys and Nvidia defenders than AMD users for sure. What swayed me to the Fury X was the fact that it could match the aftermarket OC'd GTX 980 Ti's at stock. It doesn't take crazy high overclocks to get more performance out of the Fury X. The other reason was the parallel functions it provides for Vulkan and DirectX 12. The drivers for super old AMD GPUs are still getting love and increases in performances. I couldn't say the same for my GTX 670s. Overall with my Fury X performance, power usage, frame times, overclocking results and temperature has been nothing short of amazing on my X58 in several games. I play all of my games 100% maxed as well.

Name the game and I'll bench it if I own it. I can't wait to get my hands on Rise of the Tomb Raider.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Don't believe everything you read. If I did believe everything I read I would buy Call of Duty every 12 months or I would've gotten a GTX 970 with it's 3.5GB issues or paid $100+ more on a GTX 980 Ti I was checking out before buying the Fury X. There's also a Fury Nano [price drop $500] that performs similar and even better than the GTX 980 [non Ti] above 1080p, There are water blocks available for the Fury Nano as well. Anyways I decided to go with the Fury X for several reasons. My last GPUs were GTX 670s. I want with the Red Team this time around. DirectX 12 and Vulkan is based on AMDs Mantle and AMD GPUs are ready for asynchronous compute. DX12\Vulcan will provide less CPU overhead & multi-core support. Which means AMD drivers & older\newer GPUs will perform much better since the GPUs were built around that functionality years ago. I'm just waiting on DX12\Vulkan to drop. AMD DX11 are getting better though.
> 
> If you want to check out my Fury X review from last year you can read it here:
> http://www.overclock-and-game.com/hardware/computer-tech-reviews/40-amd-fury-x-review
> 
> The article is from last summer and uses older drivers from Catalyst 15.7.1 [7/29/2015]. I tend to follow less than popular websites reviews for games and GPUs. Money talks and I see different results from regular people like myself than big review websites who get paid for advertisements. I get paid nothing and I have no issues with my Fury X. The drivers have only made the games smoother and I run everything at stock settings. However, I game at 1440p and 4K. 1080p isn't what the 980\980Ti\390\390X\Fury X\Nano were necessarily targeting. I'm hearing Fury X HBM and Core overclocking is getting people up to 10fps with minor OCs compared to the super high 980 Ti OCs.
> 
> Nvidia has a huge part of the market so you will find many more fanboys and Nvidia defenders than AMD users for sure. What swayed me to the Fury X was the fact that it could match the aftermarket OC'd GTX 980 Ti's at stock. It doesn't take crazy high overclocks to get more performance out of the Fury X. The other reason was the parallel functions it provides for Vulkan and DirectX 12. The drivers for super old AMD GPUs are still getting love and increases in performances. I couldn't say the same for my GTX 670s. Overall with my Fury X performance, power usage, frame times, overclocking results and temperature has been nothing short of amazing on my X58 in several games. I play all of my games 100% maxed as well.
> 
> Name the game and I'll bench it if I own it. I can't wait to get my hands on Rise of the Tomb Raider.


Yep, I think AMD has still got bang for the buck down by a long shot, still can't beat a Windforce 7950 rev 2 for $90-100 used, I've built a few machines with them recently. They still do very well for most games at 1080p, and do very well in Final Cut _(much better than almost any Nvidia card)._

I really wanted the Fury, but the price was a little beyond what I was willing to pay so I ended up with the 390, which I am very happy with.


----------



## X584EVA

Thanks for the input. Currently the best I have read about the Fury X is that it has caught up with a stock 980 Ti. I would be running an overclocked one at 1250MHz+ core clock.

Quantum Break releases in April and is the first full DirectX 12 game. I will wait until then and see how the two GPU's perform with it, then make my decision!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Yep, I think AMD has still got bang for the buck down by a long shot, still can't beat a Windforce 7950 rev 2 for $90-100 used, I've built a few machines with them recently. They still do very well for most games at 1080p, and do very well in Final Cut _(much better than almost any Nvidia card)._
> 
> I really wanted the Fury, but the price was a little beyond what I was willing to pay so I ended up with the 390, which I am very happy with.


One of my friends talked about how the Omega drivers and latest AMD drivers still has his AMD Radeon HD 7970*Ghz* 6GB performing great at 1080p. He games only at 1080p on his big screen. Yes a card from 2012 still getting updates and performance increases in 2015-2016. The 290X is still holding it's ground in 2015-2016 as well believe it or not.

The R9 390 is a great card as well. It definitely beats the GTX 970 for sure and actually beats the GTX 980 @ 4K. There's a reason Nvidia is has been trying to slice the price of a lot of their cards for the past 4-5 months. They know that AMD can compete above 1080p. Nvidia DX11 drivers are much better, but AMD has definitely come around. DX12 will paint a different picture. I think higher resolutions will start to show the strength of the GPUs in the future. 1080p performance on a $650.00 - $1150.00 GPU is hilarious. I don't even test 1080p when I benchmark high end cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Thanks for the input. Currently the best I have read about the Fury X is that it has caught up with a stock 980 Ti. I would be running an overclocked one at 1250MHz+ core clock.
> 
> Quantum Break releases in April and is the first full DirectX 12 game. I will wait until then and see how the two GPU's perform with it, then make my decision!


I checked out Quantum Break and it appears that there isn't any Nvidia Gameworks involved [YES!














] Don't forget that the next Hitman game will also be using DirectX 12 and might support Vulkan:
Quote:


> AMD is once again partnering with IO Interactive to bring an incredible Hitman gaming experience to the PC. As the newest member to the AMD Gaming Evolved program, Hitman will feature top-flight effects and performance optimizations for PC gamers.
> 
> *Hitman will leverage unique DX12 hardware found in only AMD Radeon GPUs-called asynchronous compute engines*-to handle heavier workloads and better image quality without compromising performance. PC gamers may have heard of asynchronous compute already, and Hitman demonstrates the best implementation of this exciting technology yet. By unlocking performance in GPUs and processors that couldn't be touched in DirectX 11, gamers can get new performance out of the hardware they already own.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> AMD is also looking to provide an exceptional experience to PC gamers with high-end PCs, collaborating with IO Interactive to implement AMD Eyefinity and ultrawide support, plus super-sample anti-aliasing for the best possible AA quality.
> 
> This partnership is a journey three years in the making, which started with Hitman: Absolution in 2012, a top seller in Europe and widely critically acclaimed. PC technical reviewers lauded all the knobs and dials that pushed GPUs of the time to their limit. That was no accident. With on-staff game developers, source code and effects, the AMD Gaming Evolved program helps developers to bring the best out of a GPU. And now in 2016, Hitman gets the same PC-focused treatment with AMD and IO Interactive to ensure that the series' newest title represents another great showcase for PC gaming!


Back to Quantum Break......please don't let initial reviews make the choice for you. Sometimes it might take a few extra weeks for drivers to mature and update patches to be released. That can easily change somethings and different GPU performances. Like I said earlier, the Fury X actually outperforms the 980 Ti with driver updates. However, people looked at initial reviews and forgot about everything else. People forget about things like price per performance and driver updates etc.

For instance the R9 390 MSRP is $329.99 and the top of the line GTX 980 MSRP was $549. Of course the 980 "Ti" release 3 weeks before the Fury X reveal @ E3 2015 because Nvidia doesn't want AMD to have any hype or love. Another thing that shocked me personally was the fact that Nvidia released the "Baby Titan X" [980 Ti] to compete with AMDs "top consumer card". Nvidia was clearly afraid of the competition or had some inside information I supposed. Shockingly the 980 Ti outperformed the more power Titan X! That was weird as well and didn't help Nvidia users complaints about drivers favoring certain cards over others.

Anyways if you compare the $329.99 R9 390 [non X] to the $549.99 GTX 980 [non-ti] then you'll see that:
*390 vs 980 @1080p*
390 vs 980 = *17.72%* Difference in FPS @ 1080p - GTX 980 wins
390 vs 980 = *4.74%* Difference in FPS @ 1440p - GTX 980 wins

At 4K the 390 slightly pulls ahead of the 980. Anyways as you can see the performance difference isn't the end of the world @ 1080p and even less at 1440p. So is the GTX 980 really worth the extra $220 @ 1080p and/or 1440p\4K? I would think not, especially since I game at 1440p anyways. Even at 1080p 17% doesn't match the price per performance. These numbers come from Digital Foundry. I did the comparison percentages myself. This test is also a bit old so is a very good chance that the 390 is performing even better with the latest Crimson drivers. As I said above everyone knows that Nvidia has great serial-like of DX11 drivers. AMD has made great strives over the past few years until DX12\Vulkan shows.

If you compare the $379.99-$429.99 R9 390*X* to the $489.00 - $549.99 GTX 980 [non-ti] then you'll see that:
*390X vs 980 @1440p*
390*X* vs 980 = 4.72% Difference in FPS @ 1080p - GTX 980 wins
390*X* vs 980 = 3.80% Difference in FPS @ 1440p - *R9 390X wins*

Going by the MSRP is an extra 4.72% and 3.8% @ 1080p & 1440p worth the extra $150.00? Once again those numbers could be even lower now with the newer drivers releasing from AMD. In my opinion I would put that extra $150 towards something else like a SSD or a water block or something. Leave it up to Nvidia fanboys and you get the whole "The 980 KILLS the 390....it isn't even close don't buy it" which is pretty much crap at the end of the day. The 390X actually beats the 980. Everyone rig is different so anything less than 3% is negligible in my opinion and could easily go one way or the other depending on the stage\level at hand. There are many factors that can change the frame times and frame rates. These results are right outside of that 3% margin of error.

So when I compare and make my decisions I look at a number of factors including the actual hardware itself. Is the hardware worth the price? Is the hardware pushing the boundaries to help gaming\technology in the long run? How much performance will I gain if I spent an extra $100-$200 in the long run? There's many other questions I have to get the answers to before i purchase. Hopefully this helps you make the best choice in the future and simply not go with a company because they own the majority of the market share [Nvidia] or because initial benchmarks paints a vague picture. That's not saying AMD is any better, but I have no complains from the red side of yard. Both companies are going at it, but only one company has been consistent in pushing the gaming community and PC community forward. Just like 3+ years ago, you can still get your money's worth in the long run with AMD GPUs.


----------



## heb1001

I'm going to put together another one of these Xeon systems. I've found an ASUS P6T7 WS Supercomputer for about $100. Any thoughts on this board?


----------



## X584EVA

There's really not much difference in price here in the UK between the two GPU's. We will see in a couple of months. So far though I am leaning towards the 980 Ti.

As for hard drives, my system already has -

2 x 250Gb OCZ SSD Raid 0 - OS and Apps
1 x 300Gb Velociraptor - Games
2 x 1Tb Western Digital Black - Other

I'm all fixed for drives!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> I'm going to put together another one of these Xeon systems. I've found an ASUS P6T7 WS Supercomputer for about $100. Any thoughts on this board?


Great board. At that price it's a steal.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> There's really not much difference in price here in the UK between the two GPU's. We will see in a couple of months. So far though I am leaning towards the 980 Ti.
> 
> As for hard drives, my system already has -
> 
> 2 x 250Gb OCZ SSD Raid 0 - OS and Apps
> 1 x 300Gb Velociraptor - Games
> 2 x 1Tb Western Digital Black - Other
> 
> I'm all fixed for drives!


buying a 650usd card now is not a good diea, specially if you alreayd own a capable GPU, the incoming video cards will costs around the GTX p80ti price tag and would eb at leats 25% faster while using less power and using newer technology


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> There's really not much difference in price here in the UK between the two GPU's. We will see in a couple of months. So far though I am leaning towards the 980 Ti.
> 
> As for hard drives, my system already has -
> 
> 2 x 250Gb OCZ SSD Raid 0 - OS and Apps
> 1 x 300Gb Velociraptor - Games
> 2 x 1Tb Western Digital Black - Other
> 
> I'm all fixed for drives!


I'm in the US and there's a price difference here for sure between different brands and tiers. I used SSD as an example and that's why I used the water block as another example. You can't go wrong with the 980 Ti at the moment. Right now Nvidia is pretty much like "Don't use Async Compute". They are suppose to have a driver fix for it soon or something. I'm getting a 1TB [RAID 0 512x512] SSD SATA III setup soon for a few high end programs. So I guess I'll be set then.


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> buying a 650usd card now is not a good diea, specially if you alreayd own a capable GPU, the incoming video cards will costs around the GTX p80ti price tag and would eb at leats 25% faster while using less power and using newer technology


I don't own a capable GPU. Plus I just need a card that will last a couple of years and one that's available in the next month or two. I would buy a Pascal or AMD card if it released soon enough but from all accounts it wont. Late summer is the earliest from what I can see. That just wont cut it!

Also as I've said earlier, there will likely be two models at launch. A high end one for Titan money and out of the question, then a lesser version which isn't all that better than the 980 Ti in real world performance. That's my guess.

It's not the best situation to be in I agree because I would love to put a brand new card in. However at the same time it wont be the end of the world, an overclocked 980 Ti is still a high end card and will hold it's own for a couple of years.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> I don't own a capable GPU. Plus I just need a card that will last a couple of years and one that's available in the next month or two. I would buy a Pascal or AMD card if it released soon enough but from all accounts it wont. Late summer is the earliest from what I can see. That just wont cut it!
> 
> Also as I've said earlier, there will likely be two models at launch. A high end one for Titan money and out of the question, then a lesser version which isn't all that better than the 980 Ti in real world performance. That's my guess.
> 
> It's not the best situation to be in I agree because I would love to put a brand new card in. However at the same time it wont be the end of the world, an overclocked 980 Ti is still a high end card and will hold it's own for a couple of years.


you can get a cheap placerholder like an used hd 7950/7970 form ebay for less than 140-130usd(hd7970)/120usd(hd 7950)

and the performance difference woudl be big, more than 20% faster thana GTX 980 ti for around the same price


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Yep, I think AMD has still got bang for the buck down by a long shot, still can't beat a Windforce 7950 rev 2 for $90-100 used, I've built a few machines with them recently. They still do very well for most games at 1080p, and do very well in Final Cut _(much better than almost any Nvidia card)._
> 
> I really wanted the Fury, but the price was a little beyond what I was willing to pay so I ended up with the 390, which I am very happy with.


I've used previously on my Hackintosh R9 280X which has been card which has worked out of box,no editing kexts etc Those cards have awesome performance under OSX without the questions

Right now in OSX I'm using R9 390X which is great card and in OpenCL this card just humiliated my Titan X and in OSX in Final Cut or any apps which is using OpenCL this card is worth it,I've used Titan X,but in Final Cut has been too slow or slower than my old R9 280X

Regarding Fury I would like,but there is no support under OSX

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Thanks for the input. Currently the best I have read about the Fury X is that it has caught up with a stock 980 Ti. I would be running an overclocked one at 1250MHz+ core clock.
> 
> Quantum Break releases in April and is the first full DirectX 12 game. I will wait until then and see how the two GPU's perform with it, then make my decision!


Hi there

Regarding Fury X or 980Ti,both are great cards and regarding 980Ti,I bought originally EVGA 980TI but I've been unimpressed with 6GB,if TI has come with 8GB I would be probably keep it for bit longer,but 6GB for me is not enough as I do large renders and usually I'm already hitting 7 - 8 GB under CUDA but on other hand under OpenCL with 390X I'm staying under 6GB

This year should come few of DX12 games and we will see which card will be better in DX12,but DX11 games are still here and there you will need struck balance

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## DunePilot

If you go with a 980TI look at the Gigabyte G1... I have mine clocked to 1571 on the core easy on stock BIOS.... its freaking insane.


----------



## X584EVA

Yes I am looking at the Gigabyte Extreme or G1, coupled with a Titan X EK waterblock and back plate. If I then clock this higher it will almost certainly last me a couple of years @1080p without having to wait for the first gen Pascals.


----------



## Kana-Maru

So much overkill for 1080p.


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> So much overkill for 1080p.


Nah not really. The 980 Ti is a great card for 1080p and performs a lot better than say a 970, especially when wanting locked 60fps at max settings etc. Also there's still cool things you can do like downsampling with less demanding games.

I am also a hobbiest game developer and use Unity and Maya LT. It's pricey for sure but the extra performance will be worth it to me.

The Fury X is an interesting card and would actually be around £100 cheaper now that I've had a proper look. Sadly it just doesn't compete with an overclocked 980 Ti, especially at lower resolutions.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> So much overkill for 1080p.


You cant never have too much POWER


----------



## alancsalt

Thread cleaned.
Posting For Sale/Wanted/Appraisal outside the marketplace is not permitted.
To post a new thread in the For Sale/Wanted and appraisal forums you must have at least 35 REPs.
TOS
Marketplace Rules


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Ordered an x5670 from ebay, should be here in 2 weeks:



Came to $172.66 CAD including shipping and import.

It's going in a Rampage III Extreme, can't wait!


----------



## 45nm

So I have just come across this but it is possible to see what CPUID the bios of a motherboard assuming it uses AMI/Award bios technology it supports. This is not a 100% guarantee that it will work but if the microcode support is already implemented it should be in the bios and should allow it to boot or to post (but may not be properly optimized for fully functioning compared to the latest bios). Using the tool called "Intelmicrocodelist.exe" (can be found by using a quick Google search) you drag the bios file into the window and it will show you the microcode support it has for that version. You can then cross-reference it using something such as http://www.cpu-world.com/index.html with the processor you are interested looking for (CPUID).

So as an example if you are looking for X5680 support in a bios the following CPUID microcode should be present:

CPUIDs 206C1 (Q3UV)
206C2 (SLBV5)

I am not sure why it shows both of them both the X5690 uses 206C2 primarily as the CPUID microcode. I would assume 206C1 is the primary microcode.

Here is two examples from the X58A-UD7 Rev1 showing F3 bios and F9a bios microcode:

F3 Bios:










F9A Bios:










To compare it I have also added the F2 (initial release bios) and you can see the microcode support it has (note the lack of support for proper retail/production Westmere):










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Westmere_(microarchitecture)#CPU_variants
Quote:


> 206C0 (ES/QS),
> 206C1 (ES/QS),
> 206C2


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Nah not really. The 980 Ti is a great card for 1080p and performs a lot better than say a 970, especially when wanting locked 60fps at max settings etc. Also there's still cool things you can do like downsampling with less demanding games.
> 
> I am also a hobbiest game developer and use Unity and Maya LT. It's pricey for sure but the extra performance will be worth it to me.
> 
> The Fury X is an interesting card and would actually be around £100 cheaper now that I've had a proper look. Sadly it just doesn't compete with an overclocked 980 Ti, especially at lower resolutions.


That's probably because you are looking at highly overclocked 980 Ti's vs STOCK Fury X's. Of course a stock "anything" isn't normally going to compete with a overclocked "something else". Everyone knows that the Fury X strengths come at higher resolutions. Everyone also knows that Nvidia has better DX11 drivers, but AMD has come a long way and has overtaken the 980 Ti even in DX11, The driver performance increases were great. DX12\Vulkan with less CPU overhead, async compute and much better multi-threading for all cores will definitely benefit AMD GCN for sure. AMD DX11 drivers have improved a lot, especially since AMD separated the from the GPU division [still one company more freedom]. Looks like we might be get some of that great ATI flavor back.

Lets not even mention the wattage & heat increases from those major overclocks from the 980 Ti [ref. & aftermarket] shall we. However, when it was AMD with the heat issues it's was "big" news and huge complaint. Yeah I witnessed it all when I was on the Green Side for about 4 years. I can easily push my Fury X higher, but I rarely ever OC it since the performance is already great. Even when I overclock the temperatures are low thanks to the water cooler. So yeah show me the reviews you are reading and I'll benchmark my Fury X to give you a X58 + DDR3-1600Mhz + Fury X comparison. I normally game at 1440p, 1600p and 4K. I don't mind running some 1080p for lawls. A lot of the reviews need to be updated with the latest drivers as well.

I use Unity and other game development tools as well. I never use the CPU for rendering in 3D modelling programs like Blender etc. What I can tell you is that the Fury X performance is nothing short of amazing at stock settings. Even better with a minor 10% overclock when rendering in Blender. I'm no 3D modeller, but I can get the work done quicker than letting the CPU render. I know Nvidia is known to copyright a lot of technology to maintain their grip on the market so if you are forced to buy Nvidia to use certain favorite features I don't blame you. As far as Unity goes I see 100% no difference in performance or development when I switched from the GTX 670 SLI to the Fury X. Well other than better frame times and frame rates.

Since you are gaming on a TV you are probably going to end up using Vsync at some point anyways depending on certain situations. If you want to spend $100 dollars more for for it. More power to you, but the Fury X is no slouch. Like I said don't believe everything you read. Especially if you are reading reviews using 7+ month old drivers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> You cant never have too much POWER










True, however, when you can save literally hundreds of dollars in the process and get great performance things change a bit.


----------



## X584EVA

Well yeah most of the 980 Ti's in circulation have at least a moderate overclock. Whereas the Fury X doesn't overclock very well at all from what I can see. A stock Fury X can certainly keep up with a stock 980 Ti but for most cases that isn't the reality. Most 980 Ti's have a significant overclock which allows them to pull ahead in performance. Mine would be the same if I buy one so that's what I'm basing this on.

It looks like a 1400MHz+ core clock is quite possible on the Ti using water and a custom Bios, the AMD card can't compete with that. Native Physx support is also a big plus for me.

The only _potential_ long term advantage the Fury X has is with DX12, and that's far from a certainty. I suspect most games in the next couple of years will still be DX11 anyway.

Anyway this is going off topic, the thread is primarily about the Xeon - X58 combo, I don't want to turn it into GPU wars. I have no loyality to any company and just buy the best I can for what I can afford. I might be buying the water block soon anyway and then my decision will be locked in!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Well yeah most of the 980 Ti's in circulation have at least a moderate overclock. Whereas the Fury X doesn't overclock very well at all from what I can see. A stock Fury X can certainly keep up with a stock 980 Ti but for most cases that isn't the reality. Most 980 Ti's have a significant overclock which allows them to pull ahead in performance. Mine would be the same if I buy one so that's what I'm basing this on.
> 
> It looks like a 1400MHz+ core clock is quite possible on the Ti using water and a custom Bios, the AMD card can't compete with that. Native Physx support is also a big plus for me.


As I stated above the GTX 980 Ti's are usually overclocked to death with high temperatures. I also asked you to state the games and the reviews that you are reading and getting your "facts". I will overclock my Fury X and report back with my benchmarks to prove to you that the Fury X is performing much better with drivers. Yes a lower clocked Fury X can compete with a highly overclocked GTX 980 Ti to the point that the extra $100-$500 would be pointless. As AMD pump out drivers the performance keeps getting better and better with optimizations.

AMD GPUs have custom BIOS as well lol. PhysX is only used in a handful of games that are usually forgotten in less than 3 - 6 months. "Native Physx" also kills performance on Nvidia GPUs as well. Nvidia loves to tie it [PhysX] in with Gameworks because it does more damage to AMD cards and that's done on purpose obviously. PhysX used to be one of my main reasons for keeping a GTX in the build, but over the past 4 years there's nothing that's going to make anyone play a game solely for the "PhysX tech".

Quote:


> The only _potential_ long term advantage the Fury X has is with DX12, and that's far from a certainty. I suspect most games in the next couple of years will still be DX11 anyway.


AMD Radeon Graphics cards from 2012 are "still" getting DX11 updates and will also support some DX12 features. The Fury X long term advantage is AMD driver optimization and support for older GPUs. That means I feel that AMD will keep their long term driver support moving forward. Yes DX12 & Vulkan will help AMD GPUs since DX12\Vulkan is based on AMDs Mantle technology + hardware implementations. Hopefully game devs ignore that Nvidia "do's and don't" list and continue to implement the DX12\Vulkan technology correctly.

Quote:


> Anyway this is going off topic, the thread is primarily about the Xeon - X58 combo, I don't want to turn it into GPU wars. I have no loyality to any company and just buy the best I can for what I can afford. I might be buying the water block soon anyway and then my decision will be locked in![


Nah this is on topic and I don't mind discussing the latest technology since we will be using it on the X58 at the end of the day. Now all of the Sandy-Ivy Xeons discussions in the other topic is nice and informative, but that's off topic.

For the record I have no loyalty for either company either. I've been on both sides and seen how it is on both sides. I also had a chance to base my opinions on my actual experience with both GPU manufactures. Nvidia has done shady things for many years, just like Intel. Enough is enough and it's time to care more about gamers and pushing the industry forward. I can honestly say AMD has a track record of doing that. After my GTX 670 issues after Maxwell dropped definitely made me look towards AMD this time around.


----------



## heb1001

My p6t7 ws supercomputer board arrived today but the condition was poor. Lots of corrosion and scorch marks on the power connector. So I'm returning it.

I'm going to go for an EVGA x56 4 way SLI classified for $135. Hopefully it will be in better condition. Might have trouble fitting this one into an HTPC case.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> My p6t7 ws supercomputer board arrived today but the condition was poor. Lots of corrosion and scorch marks on the power connector. So I'm returning it.
> 
> I'm going to go for an EVGA x56 4 way SLI classified for $135. Hopefully it will be in better condition. Might have trouble fitting this one into an HTPC case.


That sucks for the p8t7, it's a nice board.








But that's a good price for the 4-way though, I paid $200 usd for mine but it was practically new. Be aware that your case must have at least 9 expansion slots for it to fit. Oh, and be prepared to repaste the NB, SB & 2x NF200 heatsink as well as putting a good fan on it as it gets very hot without one.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> My p6t7 ws supercomputer board arrived today but the condition was poor. Lots of corrosion and scorch marks on the power connector. So I'm returning it.
> 
> I'm going to go for an EVGA x56 4 way SLI classified for $135. Hopefully it will be in better condition. Might have trouble fitting this one into an HTPC case.


Did the seller not post pictures of the corrosion, or did you buy it without looking things over?


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Did the seller not post pictures of the corrosion, or did you buy it without looking things over?


Looks to me like a different board from the one in the pictures. Stickers are different for example.

I'm buying from Taobao in China. I live in Shanghai. I guess the vendor has a few boards and just put up a representative set of pictures.

My wife (Taobao expert) seems to think returning it will be possible. We'll see.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Be aware that your case must have at least 9 expansion slots for it to fit.


Seems to need 10 slots for quad SLI. Can't find any case. I'm having 2nd thoughts.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Looks to me like a different board from the one in the pictures. Stickers are different for example.
> 
> I'm buying from Taobao in China. I live in Shanghai. I guess the vendor has a few boards and just put up a representative set of pictures.
> 
> My wife (Taobao expert) seems to think returning it will be possible. We'll see.


Ah. Be careful next time, and good luck


----------



## Dhiru

Hi Everyone,

I am a new member in this forum but I have been closely watching this thread for a long time now. I need help making a decision about upgrading my x58 PC.

My configs are as follows:
Intel i7 920 (4.0 Ghz OC) D0 stepping.
Intel Extreme Desktop board DX58SO (USB 2.0, SATA 2)
16GB Kingston HyperX 1600Mhz RAM
Nvidia GTX 580 x 2 (SLI)
Corsair H50 CPU Cooler
Thermaltake 730W Bronze PSU
Coolermaster HAF-X Nvidia Edition

I am a strong Linux user and I never felt an urge to upgrade until this happened. So basically, I was able to assign my 2nd GTX 580 to a Windows virtual machine for gaming. I no longer had to dual boot and using another monitor and a pair of keyboard and mouse, I was able to setup a dedicated gaming machine on my Linux Box.

This is when I started to feel my overclocked 920 lagging behind. With quite a lot of gaming and heavy VM usage, I was able to notice lags on both the guest (Windows) and the Host (Linux). Moreover, with 4Ghz overclock, the CPU temperatures on load reach 90 degrees easily with concurrent windows and linux usage and the CPU usage is more than 80%.

Could you members of the club suggest me on what would be the best upgrade for my use-case (virtualization).
1. Upgrade the existing i7 920 to Xeon X5670 which is available around $100 in ebay. (Drop in replacement)
2. Upgrade to Skylake since the rig is almost 6 years old (Is Skylake CPU better than X5670 when running vms? Provided there is no Skylake 6 core CPU currently and even if there was one, the price would be quite high).
3. Get an X79 motherboard and go down the E5-26xx or E5-26xx V2 route. (x79 motherboards are as costly as skylake ones and I read here that E5 xeons are multiplier locked. Is it worth investing skylake equivalent money on older technology?)


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a new member in this forum but I have been closely watching this thread for a long time now. I need help making a decision about upgrading my x58 PC.
> 
> My configs are as follows:
> Intel i7 920 (4.0 Ghz OC) D0 stepping.
> Intel Extreme Desktop board DX58SO (USB 2.0, SATA 2)
> 16GB Kingston HyperX 1600Mhz RAM
> Nvidia GTX 580 x 2 (SLI)
> Corsair H50 CPU Cooler
> Thermaltake 730W Bronze PSU
> Coolermaster HAF-X Nvidia Edition
> 
> I am a strong Linux user and I never felt an urge to upgrade until this happened. So basically, I was able to assign my 2nd GTX 580 to a Windows virtual machine for gaming. I no longer had to dual boot and using another monitor and a pair of keyboard and mouse, I was able to setup a dedicated gaming machine on my Linux Box.
> 
> This is when I started to feel my overclocked 920 lagging behind. With quite a lot of gaming and heavy VM usage, I was able to notice lags on both the guest (Windows) and the Host (Linux). Moreover, with 4Ghz overclock, the CPU temperatures on load reach 90 degrees easily with concurrent windows and linux usage and the CPU usage is more than 80%.
> 
> Could you members of the club suggest me on what would be the best upgrade for my use-case (virtualization).
> 1. Upgrade the existing i7 920 to Xeon X5670 which is available around $100 in ebay. (Drop in replacement)
> 2. Upgrade to Skylake since the rig is almost 6 years old (Is Skylake CPU better than X5670 when running vms? Provided there is no Skylake 6 core CPU currently and even if there was one, the price would be quite high).
> 3. Get an X79 motherboard and go down the E5-26xx or E5-26xx V2 route. (x79 motherboards are as costly as skylake ones and I read here that E5 xeons are multiplier locked. Is it worth investing skylake equivalent money on older technology?)


Wow, that's a great KVM demo.

It would be good to work out exactly what is causing your lags. Aside from the CPU, you also want to make sure you are not swapping through lack of RAM obviously but 16GB should be enough if you split it reasonably (50:50 perhaps). The lags might also be disk contention if you are not already using separate drives for Windows and Linux. Lags could also be thermal throttling perhaps. Maybe you just need a better cooler or to reduce the OC a little.

If it is really the CPU then IMO, try the 6 core Xeon. If you are not satisfied, sell it on. More cores are good for virtual machines. You don't have to give them all to Qemu. 4 cores for Windows to share and 2 extra dedicated to Linux should leave your system quite responsive (assuming just light work on the side while you are gaming).

I guess you would have to buy at least an 8 core CPU to see a noticeable improvement for VMs over the overclocked 6 core Xeon.

Edited to add comment about thermal throttling.


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Wow, that's a great KVM demo.
> 
> It would be good to work out exactly what is causing your lags. Aside from the CPU, you also want to make sure you are not swapping through lack of RAM obviously but 16GB should be enough if you split it reasonably (50:50 perhaps). The lags might also be disk contention if you are not already using separate drives for Windows and Linux. Lags could also be thermal throttling perhaps. Maybe you just need a better cooler or to reduce the OC a little.
> 
> If it is really the CPU then IMO, try the 6 core Xeon. If you are not satisfied, sell it on. More cores are good for virtual machines. You don't have to give them all to Qemu. 4 cores for Windows to share and 2 extra dedicated to Linux should leave your system quite responsive (assuming just light work on the side while you are gaming).
> 
> I guess you would have to buy at least an 8 core CPU to see a noticeable improvement for VMs over the overclocked 6 core Xeon.
> 
> Edited to add comment about thermal throttling.


I am pretty much sure that it's the CPU which is causing the lags based on my tests. The swap partition on the linux host is never used and the RAM usage with the Windows VM turned on stays below 10GB on the host. On windows end, I have disabled the paging file so that there is no effect of disk I/O. The host OS is on an SSD and the Windows VM runs from a physical hybrid drive.

I have HT enabled and I had assigned 4 cores to the Windows VM. When playing graphic intensive games on the VM, the host starts lagging. To isolate the Disk IO or KVM being the culprit for the lag, I had run Prime95 with Small FFT in the Windows VM and the lag on the host still persisted. I have then assigned only 2 cores to the windows VM, restarted the Prime95 test and there was no lag on the host. But then, the gaming performance took a considerable hit with most of the games having 15~20fps drops. CPU doesn't seem to be throttling since I keep constantly monitoring the kernel logs for hardware errors and running Mprime on the host for few hours doesn't seem to trigger the throttling either.

8 core will definitely provide vast improvement. I am not a hard-core gamer and if I was, I wouldn't have been using Linux anyways.







I just wanted a solution to run causal games and Photoshop without having to take the pain of rebooting with dual boot each time. I guess I would go with your idea of trying out the 6 core Xeon, provided Xeon is much better at handling virtualization workloads and the 2 extra cores will definitely help.

Thanks for you suggestion.


----------



## gokou

someone can help me with this problem?
my motherboard asus sabertooth x58 only at first boot, will restart automatically for 2 times and then, boot normally.
This defect does so only at the first start.
my setup is:
x58
Xeon e 5640
3x 4gb corsair Dominator 1066
all set in default(no overclok at the moment)

what do you think about it?
faulty power supply?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokou*
> 
> someone can help me with this problem?
> my motherboard asus sabertooth x58 only at first boot, will restart automatically for 2 times and then, boot normally.
> This defect does so only at the first start.
> my setup is:
> x58
> Xeon e 5640
> 3x 4gb corsair Dominator 1066
> all set in default(no overclok at the moment)
> 
> what do you think about it?
> faulty power supply?


Nope. That's how this board behaves. When it does that it means that you set something up improperly or something is wrong in the BIOS [maybe DRAM frequency or something], but the board will "trust" you and try to run the settings anyways. It has a dual BIOS so if something goes wrong it will use the second BIOS [or first it depends which one you are on] and boot. Set EVERYTHING in the BIOS to default settings. Or press the "MemOK" button near the RAM. Then set everything to default settings and save. Unplug your power supply for about 5-10 seconds. Plug it back in and try to boot. It should only boot once from now on.

Watch your settings. If it continues make sure everything is seated properly [RAM]


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokou*
> 
> someone can help me with this problem?
> my motherboard asus sabertooth x58 only at first boot, will restart automatically for 2 times and then, boot normally.
> This defect does so only at the first start.
> my setup is:
> x58
> Xeon e 5640
> 3x 4gb corsair Dominator 1066
> all set in default(no overclok at the moment)
> 
> what do you think about it?
> faulty power supply?


If it reboots up to 3 times but eventually runs your overclocked settings then it's likely it's rebooting to reattempt a failed DRAM detection.

You said your settings are defaults so your problem is not from overclocking but I'll relate my experience here anyway in case it's useful:

My Rampage II Gene starts to do this when I try to use my RAM at 1.65V and DDR3-2000 speed. I came across this problem again recently as my first solution to the problem was to raise the DRAM voltage to 1.85V which I ran for a while successfully but after toasting my CPU a bit decided to try to find a better solution for when I replace the CPU.

If it's the RAM there are 3 options to solve the problem: raise the voltage, loosen the timings or reduce the frequency.

I was running 8-10-11-24-2N at DDDR3-2000 and 1.85V with 6 DIMMs. By loosening the timings to the CAS 10 timings from the DIMMs XMP profile I found it was possible to pass memtest at 1.75V but 1.7V and the 1.6V from the XMP profile both failed. My DIMMs are not a matched set and I guess the XMP profile is only valid for 1 DIMM per channel anyway.

At 1.7V the memory detection was OK but memtest failed. At 1.65V the BIOS would retry detection by rebooting. At 1.6V the memory detection failed completely.

Reducing the frequency to DDR3-1600 speed allows the voltage to be reduced to a safe voltage below 1.65V.

In your case you shouldn't really be having this kind of problem with default settings and only one DIMM per channel but perhaps the Auto settings are not correct for your DIMMs or maybe they are not seated correctly.

If Kana-Maru's advice about resetting and reseating DIMMs doesn't work you could also try setting the memory timings and DRAM voltage manually to the values from the DIMMs XMP profile.


----------



## wiretap

+1.. I had to do the same thing on my Corsair DominatorGT DDR3-2000 with a Rampage III GENE. Loosened the timings a bit, then it ran at 1.65V just fine, and no reboots. Also, you should raise the multiplier as high as possible, then bump up your BLK if you haven't already done so. That helps with stability, since most of these Xeon's don't like running 195MHz+ BLK and they usually get unstable from my experience. The performance difference from running your RAM super fast really isn't all that noticeable unless you're running it for pure benchmarking purposes.

But since you're getting reboots at default clocks, it might be power supply ripple. I would do an AC ripple check to see if you're well under the ATX specifications when the system is at full load.


----------



## gokou

I've probably figured out what 's going on : one of the three sticks of ram has stopped working or is malfunctioning because the system sees only 8gb of ram instead of 12.
Tomorrow i will unmount and try one by one .
They are now installed in the DIMM slots A1/B1 / C1 .
In case, can i try to put them in A 2 / B2 / C2 ?
thanks a lot!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokou*
> 
> I've probably figured out what 's going on : one of the three sticks of ram has stopped working or is malfunctioning because the system sees only 8gb of ram instead of 12.
> Tomorrow i will unmount and try one by one .
> They are now installed in the DIMM slots A1/B1 / C1 .
> In case, can i try to put them in A 2 / B2 / C2 ?
> thanks a lot!


You should be able to. I'd also recommend setting your ram timings and voltage manually, sometimes the auto settings don't set things properly.


----------



## gokou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> You should be able to. I'd also recommend setting your ram timings and voltage manually, sometimes the auto settings don't set things properly.


I will.
Thanks


----------



## Bradford1040

You also need to bump up the memory controller voltage. I had issues with mine with volts below 1.35 with all six slots used


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokou*
> 
> I've probably figured out what 's going on : one of the three sticks of ram has stopped working or is malfunctioning because the system sees only 8gb of ram instead of 12.
> Tomorrow i will unmount and try one by one .
> They are now installed in the DIMM slots A1/B1 / C1 .
> In case, can i try to put them in A 2 / B2 / C2 ?
> thanks a lot!


Failing to detect 1/3 DIMMs can be caused by any of the reasons already mentioned but could also potentially be because your CPU isn't seated properly.

There are two sets of contacts between the CPU and the DIMM: the contacts in the DIMM socket and the contacts in the CPU socket. So it's also possible that reinstalling the CPU will help.

The CPU has a little bit of play in the socket so just reinstalling it will put it in a slightly different position which might help to get a better contact.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

When I set my RAM to certain timings, one of which is 1600 7-7-7, one of the sticks will stop registering for no reason. I can boot each RAM stick individually at that speed, just not with all 3. Maybe you're having a similar issue?


----------



## gokou

Guys, you are all very precious!!
I will do those adjustement, late in the afternoon and will update you.

For the first time i setted yeasterday Cpu core voltage at 1,25V (Xeon E5640 @ default atm) and RAM Bus voltage @ 1,65V.
Today i will try first each DIMM one by one because i wnat to be sure that all works and after do that i will try first to change the positions and if they don't work i will try to reinstall the CPU.
thanks to all guys!!


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokou*
> 
> I've probably figured out what 's going on : one of the three sticks of ram has stopped working or is malfunctioning because the system sees only 8gb of ram instead of 12.
> Tomorrow i will unmount and try one by one .
> They are now installed in the DIMM slots A1/B1 / C1 .
> In case, can i try to put them in A 2 / B2 / C2 ?
> thanks a lot!


My evga boards sometimes drop sticks at random, a quick re-seat of the ram fixes it every time.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Nah not really. The 980 Ti is a great card for 1080p and performs a lot better than say a 970, especially when wanting locked 60fps at max settings etc. Also there's still cool things you can do like downsampling with less demanding games.
> 
> I am also a hobbiest game developer and use Unity and Maya LT. It's pricey for sure but the extra performance will be worth it to me.
> 
> The Fury X is an interesting card and would actually be around £100 cheaper now that I've had a proper look. Sadly it just doesn't compete with an overclocked 980 Ti, especially at lower resolutions.


Hi there

I would have look on this thread over on Guru3D,few guys there tested in several resolution their 980Ti

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=399607&page=76

Regarding the Unity or Maya LT,I've been using like Unity or Unreal engine for visualizations plus I do use Maya with 3DS MAX,where I've tested like my old R9 290 which has been faultless card in any condition and mainly in 3DS MAX or Maya this card has been awesome,later on I've switched to Titan X with which I've expected bit too much and what I've gained only one thing CUDA and that's it,performance wise in Maya or 3DS MAX,no difference at all,only with Titan X I'm getting very strange blackouts or imminent black screens when I'm pushing lots of polys which never happen to me with same scene with R9,I've at home now R9 390X which I decided to use as my main card for those programs,literally this card is far better than Titan X in most of conditions when I use 3DS MAX or Maya

With Titan X or NVIDIA cards what I'm very unhappy is high idle clocks with anything which is remotely connected to anything with image,when you open single image,clocks jumps to 1001MHz,or when you have opened Dropbox same will happen or when you have opened Corsair link etc,high clocks and same can say if you have connected 3 monitors

I would have look on proper tests not sales pitches as most of review sites they seems don't test in real environment like most of us,in OC yes 980Ti is mighty card...

Please see above thread and decide there and personally I would stay away from Gigabyte,if budget allows then get MSI,EVGA is not bad,Palit have some issues and same as Zotac

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## gokou

hi guys, i solved my problem.
Probably was a fault or any other thing in the RAM.
I changed the positions and now all 12Gb is working























Now, move the conversation to the overclocking:
I'm now at 4Ghz with those specs:
200 BCLK Frequency
CPU Ratio 20x
CPU voltage @ 1.30v
DRAM Voltage @ 1.65V (the are 3 x 4GB Corsair Dominator GT garaunteed at 2000 MHZ with 9-10-9-27 timings (i did the settings in the bios)
*
Now the problem:
System only boots, if i set DRAM Frequency in AUTO
If i try to set any other DRAM frequency, the CPU LED start to blinking and the only thing i must do, is to shut down the power.*
what am I doing wrong?
All the other settings/parameters(except the previous ones) is in auto.

I remember my system:
X58 sabertooth - asus
3 x 4 gb corsair dominator gt certified at 2000Mhz
Xeon E5640
GTX 680 Asus
Liquid cpu cooler Antec 920 H2o

Any suggestion?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokou*
> 
> hi guys, i solved my problem.
> Probably was a fault or any other thing in the RAM.
> I changed the positions and now all 12Gb is working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, move the conversation to the overclocking:
> I'm now at 4Ghz with those specs:
> 200 BCLK Frequency
> CPU Ratio 20x
> CPU voltage @ 1.30v
> DRAM Voltage @ 1.65V (the are 3 x 4GB Corsair Dominator GT garaunteed at 2000 MHZ with 9-10-9-27 timings (i did the settings in the bios)
> *
> Now the problem:
> System only boots, if i set DRAM Frequency in AUTO
> If i try to set any other DRAM frequency, the CPU LED start to blinking and the only thing i must do, is to shut down the power.*
> what am I doing wrong?
> All the other settings/parameters(except the previous ones) is in auto.
> 
> I remember my system:
> X58 sabertooth - asus
> 3 x 4 gb corsair dominator gt certified at 2000Mhz
> Xeon E5640
> GTX 680 Asus
> Liquid cpu cooler Antec 920 H2o
> 
> Any suggestion?


Needs more VTT (AKA QPI/DRAM Voltage on Asus boards), between 1.3v to 1.35v should do it.


----------



## gokou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Needs more VTT (AKA QPI/DRAM Voltage on Asus boards), between 1.3v to 1.35v should do it.


And then, must i set in the bios dram frequency at around 2000mhz??


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokou*
> 
> And then, must i set in the bios dram frequency at around 2000mhz??


Yes. Though you may need to play around with it to find out what's most stable.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokou*
> 
> And then, must i set in the bios dram frequency at around 2000mhz??


You could try that immediately as DR4GOON suggests or you could do it in 3 steps:

1) For the RAM to run at 2000, the uncore clock must be at least 1.5 times that but there will be performance increases from running it faster up to 2 times that.

So you can pick your target uncore clock frequency (I suggest 1 or 2 multiplier notches below 4GHz as being easy enough to achieve).

Leave the RAM frequency low and set your target uncore clock manually then increase VTT within the safe limits until your system is stable again. If you can't get it stable then reduce your uncore clock target until you can get it stable with reasonable VTT.

2) Set uncore clock to the minimum 1.5x your target RAM frequency and get your target RAM frequency working.

3) Set your target uncore clock and target RAM frequency and get them both working at the same time.

I found that even after getting the RAM stable at 2000 with the uncore at 1.5x and the uncore stable at 4000 with the RAM at 1600 it was still necessary to add 1 VTT bump to get both at the same time.


----------



## DRKreiger

If you loose your ram again another thing to try with these X58 boards is to loosen the cpu heatsink mounts a bit. flexing on the motherboard is another culprit of ram disappearing.

running the ram @ 2000mhz can be tricky, especially with a xeon chip.

To keep diagnosing simple, do all of this with the system multi low enough not to have a high CPU clock. IE 14-16 and leave the uncore @ 1.5x untill you get the memory where you want it.
After that you can start inching that up, til your voltages are where you are still comfortable. Max on VTT/DRAM CORE for xeon safely, would be about 1.37 ish, higher a bit with liquid cooling

Start by getting the timings set completely. leave as little as possible set to auto. using AIDA64 or speccy. get the primary secondary and tertiary timings.

set the ram clock speed at 1333 by the memory divider, and raise you reference clock to 185-190. that will get you close to 1890ish check stability.
Then start inching your way up till you get as close to 2000mhz as possible. check for memory errors, and run prime95/Intel Burn Test each step of the way.

My 2 pennies
Have fun.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Nope. That's how this board behaves. When it does that it means that you set something up improperly or something is wrong in the BIOS [maybe DRAM frequency or something], but the board will "trust" you and try to run the settings anyways. It has a dual BIOS so if something goes wrong it will use the second BIOS [or first it depends which one you are on] and boot. Set EVERYTHING in the BIOS to default settings. Or press the "MemOK" button near the RAM. Then set everything to default settings and save. Unplug your power supply for about 5-10 seconds. Plug it back in and try to boot. It should only boot once from now on.
> 
> Watch your settings. If it continues make sure everything is seated properly [RAM]


Very few of ASUS's X58 motherboard products have dual-bios and the very few include the Rampage II Extreme and the Rampage III Formula, Extreme/Black Edition. Even the Gene parts only have a single bios chip whereas Gigabyte EX58/X58A motherboards have dual bios on the vast majority of their offerings. Look here the Sabertooth X58 only has one bios chip:

http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2010/11/asus-sabertooth-x58-review/asus-sabertooth-12-l.jpg


----------



## Kana-Maru

I always figured it was dual BIOS since the information and output is different. For instance if I screw up something while overclocking on the latest BIOS, the BIOS looks years old [using a old revision] and is missing some features from the "latest" BIOS I've installed. Afterwards I'll get the "latest" BIOS again as long as it isn't corrupted. The Sabertooth does have some things in place just in case something terrible happens to the BIOS and you need to fix a corruption issue.


----------



## gokou

This is the best i can do...(system at 200mhz bclk isn't stable...probably northbridge is too much stressed)
If i try to imcrease(even just 1mhz to the ram), system doesn't boot.
I try too, to increase QPI/DRAM VOLTGATE even more but i think that i'm at the limit.
What do you think?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokou*
> 
> This is the best i can do...(system at 200mhz bclk isn't stable...probably northbridge is too much stressed)
> If i try to imcrease(even just 1mhz to the ram), system doesn't boot.
> I try too, to increase QPI/DRAM VOLTGATE even more but i think that i'm at the limit.
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


DDR3-1523 shouldn't need QPI\DRAM Voltage = 1.36250. That's pretty high, but I guess you can leave it there for the process of elimination.

I haven't really been following what others have told you to do.
-DDR3-1523MHz
-Check DRAM timings. 9-9-9-24-2N or 10-10-10-27-2N should be fine for DDR3-1523MHz
-Set DRAM Bus Voltage to 1.64v.
-Drop Uncore to 2741MHz
-Drop PCIe Freq. to 100
-Set the QPI Link Data Rate to anything other than AUTO for testing purposes. Try mid to high 6000MT/s. OR you can just try "Slow Mode" for testing
-PCIE Spread Spectrum = Disable
-You might as well set Load Line Calibration to Enabled with your current setup.

See if you can post with your current BCLK 190 with the settings above.


----------



## gokou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> DDR3-1523 shouldn't need QPI\DRAM Voltage = 1.36250. That's pretty high, but I guess you can leave it there for the process of elimination.
> 
> I haven't really been following what others have told you to do.
> -DDR3-1523MHz
> -Check DRAM timings. 9-9-9-24-2N or 10-10-10-27-2N should be fine for DDR3-1523MHz
> -Set DRAM Bus Voltage to 1.64v.
> -Drop Uncore to 2741MHz
> -Drop PCIe Freq. to 100
> -Set the QPI Link Data Rate to anything other than AUTO for testing purposes. Try mid to high 6000MT/s. OR you can just try "Slow Mode" for testing
> -PCIE Spread Spectrum = Disable
> -You might as well set Load Line Calibration to Enabled with your current setup.
> 
> See if you can post with your current BCLK 190 with the settings above.


Ok, i will try late in the evening.
Ram timing are atm 9-10-9-27 1N (as corsair specification @1,65v).


----------



## gokou

I did all adjustements you told me.
All done.
Now, you think, can i try to pump up dram frequence??


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokou*
> 
> Ok, i will try late in the evening.
> Ram timing are atm 9-10-9-27 1N (as corsair specification @1,65v).


That's fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokou*
> 
> I did all adjustements you told me.
> All done.
> Now, you think, can i try to pump up dram frequence??


Run through IBT 2.54v Normal Stress Test just to make sure everything is working properly. If everything is stable then yeah gradually increase the DRAM Frequency. Set the timing loose so you know timing won't be an issue [not to loose though]. Make sure to keep the Uncore 1.8x the DRAM Frequency.

If the DRAM frequency isn't hitting the frequencies you want then you might have to try 200 BCLK with x20 CPU Ratio\Multiplier.


----------



## avp2007

Thinking of getting a i7 5820K, would this be a great upgrade from my X58 1366 Sabertooth mother board and Xeon 5850 CPU? If so how much would you think I could sell or get for my old motherboard and CPU? I also have 32GB of Ram but will need DDR for the new rig so will need to get rid of that also.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avp2007*
> 
> Thinking of getting a i7 5820K, would this be a great upgrade from my X58 1366 Sabertooth mother board and Xeon 5850 CPU? If so how much would you think I could sell or get for my old motherboard and CPU? I also have 32GB of Ram but will need DDR for the new rig so will need to get rid of that also.


I can't tell you how much you'll get. I have no idea how much I'd get with my rig. RAM is cheaper than ever as well. I can't stand the 5820K and I can't stand sites that use that CPU for benchmarking games. You'll be taking some steps forward, but you'll be taking a few steps backwards. Your TDP will increase to 130W. You'll get a bump in L3 cache and new instructions. I think it overclocks about the same as the Xeons on the X58 so it's safe to expect 4.2Ghz -4.5Ghz with the 5280K. Obviously you would be looking at around a 15%-20% increase in performance that will come at a price of course. X58 will give you 36 lanes, but that 5820K will lock you down to only 28 PCie lanes. Personally I'd never upgrade to that CPU, but I use my PC for a lot of reasons outside of gaming. Id you think it's worth it go for it.


----------



## avp2007

Would it be worth it to wait until Broadwell-E next quarter? I was going back and forth between waiting for that or diving into the 5820K


----------



## Kana-Maru

Broadwell-E might be worth it depending on the performance increases. I don't think the increases will be that much over Haswell-E. I also wouldn't go with a Broadwell-E CPU that will lock down the PCIe lanes that's for sure. We will have to wait for benchmarks to release.


----------



## OCmember

I'm on a really tight budget so I might wait until the introduction of 3D Xpoint memory combined with 6+ cores or more.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokou*
> 
> I did all adjustements you told me.
> All done.
> Now, you think, can i try to pump up dram frequence??


If you have tje ram to support the speed then increase te divider one notch. Will bring ram speeds to 1900mhz roughly.

If you want to try for more base clock set you pll voltage to 1.75. And clock skews can be adjusted. Delay both cpu and ioh skew to 300ps.

Helps with some boards


----------



## Dhiru

What's the upgrade path are you guys are planning to take in the future? Considering x58 Xeons like x5650 and x5670 can be overclocked pretty crazy, will you be considering x79 with E5-2600 V1 or V2 or X99 with Haswell-E Xeons E5-2600 V3 in the future?


----------



## Kana-Maru

^My initial upgrade path was in 2013 and I was going to upgrade to X79+3930K. I bought an affordable 6 core Xeon for my X58 to replace my Quad core and those plans tanked. My X58 gaming experience became just as good as the X79 based on several GTX 670 SLI reviews. I ended up upgrading to the X5660 and haven't looked back since then. So instead of putting nearly $2000.00 into a new X79 build I saved that money for current generation improvements.

I then wanted to wait for Haswell-E, then that became waiting on Broadwell-E, and now I'm more than likely going to skip Skylake-E. So I came up with Cannonlake-E or AMD Zen. Price and performance is whats going to matter, but what matters the most is how my X58 is performing with high end programs and gaming at that point. I don't want to upgrade unless I can "feel" or "see" the upgrade for everyday usage including gaming in some cases.

X79\X99 Xeons could also drop dramatically in price as well. I'd like to have the benefit of overclocking them as well. That's impossible with most Xeons on the X79\X99 at a affordable price point. Some of them are so expensive that I don't think Intel will let them get that low, even in the free market like Ebay\Amazon etc, but we will see. Upgrading to the X79\X99 Xeons also have their pros and cons. One con for me is the lack of IPC increases. Most Haswell-E Xeons are worse than Ivy Quads single core speed. Everyone has their reasons for upgrading, but how many of those reasons revolve around making actual money? Not many from what I've seen. As long as my X58 is still performing well I don't think I'll upgrade to quickly.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avp2007*
> 
> Would it be worth it to wait until Broadwell-E next quarter? I was going back and forth between waiting for that or diving into the 5820K


IMO don't bother with 5820k. I have one. At stock it feels sluggish compared to my OC X5680. OC it is fractionally faster but not so much that I don't regret buying it.


----------



## Vip3r011

stock , lemme in .. http://valid.x86.fr/d5pba8


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> What's the upgrade path are you guys are planning to take in the future? Considering x58 Xeons like x5650 and x5670 can be overclocked pretty crazy, will you be considering x79 with E5-2600 V1 or V2 or X99 with Haswell-E Xeons E5-2600 V3 in the future?


I'm interested in the E5-1650 as they go for around $120-130 every once in a while _($80 if you are crazy lucky)_ and can be overclocked. Good boards are expensive though, so until I come across a good enough deal where I can be sure that I'll at least break even after selling my current board/CPU, then I'll be sticking with my current setup.

Other than that, Zen is looking like it could pretty good.


----------



## Vip3r011

will move to x99 + xeon when the r3e dies of old age..(not any time soon )


----------



## bill1024

Still rocking a couple x5660


----------



## DRKreiger

anybody know of if there are certain batch numbers that are more golden than others?? and how to find that info?
my 5670 tops out at about 4350mhz. 1.367v's. the chip hates even multi's, and 24x caps my stability no matter what i try at 4000mhz. strange.
but i do enjoy being able to run 2000mhz memory and 3600 Northbridge.
Just looking to get more out of my X58 rig in any way possible.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> anybody know of if there are certain batch numbers that are more golden than others?? and how to find that info?
> my 5670 tops out at about 4350mhz. 1.367v's. the chip hates even multi's, and 24x caps my stability no matter what i try at 4000mhz. strange.
> but i do enjoy being able to run 2000mhz memory and 3600 Northbridge.
> Just looking to get more out of my X58 rig in any way possible.


That would be pretty good if you still had HT and Speedstep on. What are your settings? Are you limited by temps?


----------



## MedRed

My recently acquired X5680 is buttery smooth at 4.4GHz. Now if only I can find a rampage III extreme to swap out my p6x58d premium with. I need to spend money to tied me over until skylake-e. I have to hand it to this board though. It's been 6 years and still solid as a rock.


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> I'm interested in the E5-1650 as they go for around $120-130 every once in a while _($80 if you are crazy lucky)_ and can be overclocked. Good boards are expensive though, so until I come across a good enough deal where I can be sure that I'll at least break even after selling my current board/CPU, then I'll be sticking with my current setup.
> 
> Other than that, Zen is looking like it could pretty good.


x79 motherboards are as costly as their x99 counterparts. x99 is definitely more futureproof.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MedRed*
> 
> My recently acquired X5680 is buttery smooth at 4.4GHz. Now if only I can find a rampage III extreme to swap out my p6x58d premium with. I need to spend money to tied me over until skylake-e. I have to hand it to this board though. It's been 6 years and still solid as a rock.


Wow! How much did you buy the Xeon for? You just got yourself another 2 years of life for your rig.









Asus Rampage III is a good board, but it's more of an artifact currently and priced as high as newer boards. Since you have already managed to OC to 4.8Ghz, I am assuming your P6X58D is good enough. Instead of spending money on getting the Rampage III, I would suggest you to consider looking for a good deal on Dual LGA1366 workstation boards.


----------



## Vip3r011

if i ever switch platforms , next board will be Asus Z10PE-D16 WS.
Wonder if they can OC?


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vip3r011*
> 
> if i ever switch platforms , next board will be Asus Z10PE-D16 WS.
> Wonder if they can OC?


The official asus website does mention the bios includes 10% OC ability. Not a lot of OC though and I am not sure how stability will be affected.


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MedRed*
> 
> My recently acquired X5680 is buttery smooth at 4.4GHz. Now if only I can find a rampage III extreme to swap out my p6x58d premium with. I need to spend money to tied me over until skylake-e. I have to hand it to this board though. It's been 6 years and still solid as a rock.


Nice!

I've just got an x5675 and am hoping to get 4.2GHz out of it at max voltage of 1.35v. Maybe I can get close!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Slowly converting my systems over to SSDs. Just got a Crucial MX200.

Anyway. I was trying to reinstall Windows onto my old V300 and I found an odd bug or incompatibility with my motherboard and a USB card reader. I could not boot off of a hard drive with the windows installer on it, it would give the general "Disk boot failure, insert boot disk" error on any type of USB or Sata disk. When I tried using a DVD, the installer couldn't find or create a new partition, even after loading the latest AHCI driver.

I was banging my head on my desk for a good few hours with this, and finally figured it out. I unplugged the card reader, and everything just magically started working. I had all the wires nice and hid away and had to take all that apart to unplug it


----------



## MedRed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> x79 motherboards are as costly as their x99 counterparts. x99 is definitely more futureproof.
> Wow! How much did you buy the Xeon for? You just got yourself another 2 years of life for your rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Rampage III is a good board, but it's more of an artifact currently and priced as high as newer boards. Since you have already managed to OC to 4.8Ghz, I am assuming your P6X58D is good enough. Instead of spending money on getting the Rampage III, I would suggest you to consider looking for a good deal on Dual LGA1366 workstation boards.


You're right. I just want something to fiddle with at this point. I currently have the upgrade itch, and I really want to hold out until skylake-e
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I've just got an x5675 and am hoping to get 4.2GHz out of it at max voltage of 1.35v. Maybe I can get close!


It's definitely possible. After I posted my current clock, someone posted this. I'm going to go back and fiddle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i think you can lower the vcore a bit


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> x79 motherboards are as costly as their x99 counterparts. x99 is definitely more futureproof.


True, a good board goes for around 150-200 if you get a good deal. But of course a CPU would be much cheaper for x79 and wouldn't need to switch to DDR4.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MedRed*
> 
> You're right. I just want something to fiddle with at this point. I currently have the upgrade itch, and I really want to hold out until skylake-e
> It's definitely possible. After I posted my current clock, someone posted this. I'm going to go back and fiddle.


Yep, I'm running 1.325v @ 4.44 so it's possible.
I'm not sure why you'd want to swap your board for a Rampage III, I doubt there would be much if any difference at 24/7 overclocks.


----------



## MedRed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Yep, I'm running 1.325v @ 4.44 so it's possible.
> I'm not sure why you'd want to swap your board for a Rampage III, I doubt there would be much if any difference at 24/7 overclocks.


I have no logical reason other than wanting to do something to satisfy my upgrade itch.


----------



## X584EVA

To hit 4.2GHz plus. Is it better to go with a higher base clock and lower multiplier, or lower base clock and higher multiplier?

Any advantages / disadvantages to either method?

I guess with the lower base clock you maybe aren't pushing the chip quite as hard?


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> To hit 4.2GHz plus. Is it better to go with a higher base clock and lower multiplier, or lower base clock and higher multiplier?
> 
> Any advantages / disadvantages to either method?
> 
> I guess with the lower base clock you maybe aren't pushing the chip quite as hard?


You get better benchmarks with higher base clocks which allow you to use a higher DRAM frequency.

Higher base clocks and DRAM clocks are more difficult to get stable though.


----------



## Sburms015

Well I went and did it! Got myself a w3690 under a Lepa aquachanger 240 clocked at 4.5ghz at a vcore of 1.392v, idles in the low 30's, under a gaming load it never exceeds 45c and and never exceeds 70c when benching! Will validat with cpuz when I get home


----------



## Vip3r011

and wahts advantges / disadvantages of having HT on or HT off


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It depends on the application, but for the most part there's really no difference. Some synthetic benchmarks will show higher numbers with hyper threading because they're optimized to take advantage of the extra threads.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vip3r011*
> 
> and wahts advantges / disadvantages of having HT on or HT off


If your application doesn't benefit from HT you can turn it off. Turning off HT will reduce the amount of heat your CPU can generate in the worst case so you can apply a bit more voltage and get a slightly higher frequency OC for the same load temperature.


----------



## Vip3r011

like hyperpi? with ht off i get better scores


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> You get better benchmarks with higher base clocks which allow you to use a higher DRAM frequency.
> 
> Higher base clocks and DRAM clocks are more difficult to get stable though.


But you can use a higher multiplier on the RAM to get it back up to speed cant you?

I'm installing my x5675 soon and just wondering which is the best way to go. 200 x 21 or 183 x 23.

I think 23 is the max multiplier on the x5675 anyway, not sure though.

Also I'm too wondering whether it's best to have HT on or off. My primary use of the machine will be games where I don't think HT helps?

Having HT off should help with lower temps / voltages / stability shouldn't it?


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> But you can use a higher multiplier on the RAM to get it back up to speed cant you?
> 
> I'm installing my x5675 soon and just wondering which is the best way to go. 200 x 21 or 183 x 23.
> 
> I think 23 is the max multiplier on the x5675 anyway, not sure though.
> 
> Also I'm too wondering whether it's best to have HT on or off. My primary use of the machine will be games where I don't think HT helps?
> 
> Having HT off should help with lower temps / voltages / stability shouldn't it?


X5675 has 6 8 and 10 memory multipliers and 12-23 CPU multipliers with 24 25 and 26 turbo multipliers. 24 and 25 for 6 cores and 26 only for 2 cores.

With 183 base clock you'd be limited to DDR3-1830. If you want DDR3-2000 you'd need 200 base clock.

With HT off, a good 240 AIO cooler and about 1.45V you might be able to do 200x23 for 4.6GHz.

You were asking about 4.2GHz _plus_ after all.


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> X5675 has 6 8 and 10 memory multipliers and 12-23 CPU multipliers with 24 25 and 26 turbo multipliers. 24 and 25 for 6 cores and 26 only for 2 cores.
> 
> With 183 base clock you'd be limited to DDR3-1830. If you want DDR3-2000 you'd need 200 base clock.
> 
> With HT off, a good 240 AIO cooler and about 1.45V you might be able to do 200x23 for 4.6GHz.
> 
> You were asking about 4.2GHz _plus_ after all.


Yeah I want to hit 4.2GHz. I'm not really interested in going higher because I think it's enough and want to keep voltages and temps reasonably low. I ideally want to keep the CPU voltage at the max rated 1.35V or lower. Whether that's achievable I don't know. If I can go higher without having to push crazy voltages and temps then I might. My system is water cooled.

My RAM is 1600. If I used a 183 Base Clock and the 8 multiplier that would give me 1464. I could then maybe tighten the timings up a bit. I don't know which would be better. The rated speed is 1600, 9 9 9, 24 at 1.5V. I've seen this RAM either clocked at 1800 with same timings, or 1600 with 8 8 8 20 timings. Both with a voltage increase to 1.6ish.

200 base clock seems like the obvious and easiest choice, I just wondered if a lower clock might be better overall for chip life / stability / voltages etc, as well as how it effects the other components. Saying that my i7 920 has run at 200 for years no problems.

P.S. I believe there's a setting on the Rampage 2 Extreme Bios, where you can unlock the turbo multipliers without having to use turbo. Not sure on that though?


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> x79 motherboards are as costly as their x99 counterparts. x99 is definitely more futureproof.
> Wow! How much did you buy the Xeon for? You just got yourself another 2 years of life for your rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Rampage III is a good board, but it's more of an artifact currently and priced as high as newer boards. Since you have already managed to OC to 4.8Ghz, I am assuming your P6X58D is good enough. Instead of spending money on getting the Rampage III, I would suggest you to consider looking for a good deal on Dual LGA1366 workstation boards.


What about an EVGA SR-2? There's one on Ebay, not sure if I'm allowed to post the link.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> What about an EVGA SR-2? There's one on Ebay, not sure if I'm allowed to post the link.


There has been plenty on Ebay. People are paying those high prices for them. At those prices I'd rather just upgrade to another platform with dual processors.


----------



## element72

What are the chances of a x5675 not working on a Asus P6T vanilla? That's what I plan on doing.


----------



## ekoaja

X5650 @ 4.5ghz



X5650 @ 4.4ghz



Didn't get any stable for cinebench at 4.5ghz with rampage 2 extreme








But i can achieve 4.6 stable with P6T Deluxe V2 crossflashed with P6T WS Pro


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> X5650 @ 4.5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> X5650 @ 4.4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get any stable for cinebench at 4.5ghz with rampage 2 extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i can achieve 4.6 stable with P6T Deluxe V2 crossflashed with P6T WS Pro


IBT stable?


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> You get better benchmarks with higher base clocks which allow you to use a higher DRAM frequency.
> 
> Higher base clocks and DRAM clocks are more difficult to get stable though.
> 
> 
> 
> But you can use a higher multiplier on the RAM to get it back up to speed cant you?
> 
> I'm installing my x5675 soon and just wondering which is the best way to go. 200 x 21 or 183 x 23.
> 
> I think 23 is the max multiplier on the x5675 anyway, not sure though.
> 
> Also I'm too wondering whether it's best to have HT on or off. My primary use of the machine will be games where I don't think HT helps?
> 
> Having HT off should help with lower temps / voltages / stability shouldn't it?
Click to expand...

It's silly to buy a hexcore only to turn off HT.


----------



## ShooterFX

Need some help. Have a Xeon on a Rampage III , CPU z and CPUID shows it a X5667 but also states it a 6 core but intel shows a X5667 being a quad core


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> IBT stable?


Nope, never try it. But stable for daily gaming.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> Need some help. Have a Xeon on a Rampage III , CPU z and CPUID shows it a X5667 but also states it a 6 core but intel shows a X5667 being a quad core


What does the writing on the CPU say?
Open Windows task manager under performance how many cores does it show?


----------



## element72

I looked at all the available top CPUs you can potentially install on the P6T and the x5675 is the only one with greater than 24GB for memory. Does that mean I can use 8GB memory sticks on a Asus P6T vanilla ?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *element72*
> 
> I looked at all the available top CPUs you can potentially install on the P6T and the x5675 is the only one with greater than 24GB for memory. Does that mean I can use 8GB memory sticks on a Asus P6T vanilla ?


Hi there

What I know and what I've tried few X58 motherboards(P6T SE,P6X58D-E,X58A-UD3R) and on all of them I've been able to run 8GB DDR3,currently I'm running 4x8GB DDR3 without the single issue and on previous P6T SE I've been able to run 48GB without the single issue

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## element72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> What I know and what I've tried few X58 motherboards(P6T SE,P6X58D-E,X58A-UD3R) and on all of them I've been able to run 8GB DDR3,currently I'm running 4x8GB DDR3 without the single issue and on previous P6T SE I've been able to run 48GB without the single issue
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Thanks for the reply. I guess I just gotta try and see right? if it doesn't work i just return the sticks then..


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *element72*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I guess I just gotta try and see right? if it doesn't work i just return the sticks then..


Hi there

I don't see any reason why yours P6T shouldn't be able to run 8GB sticks,if you will be able run X56xx then I would say you can run 8GB sticks,I don't tried with normal i7-920

I would at least try there,I'm running right now 32GB DDR3(4X8GB DDR3 1600MHz) with extra two 4GB DDR3 1333MHz and I've never run to any issue

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## element72

because other
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I don't see any reason why yours P6T shouldn't be able to run 8GB sticks,if you will be able run X56xx then I would say you can run 8GB sticks,I don't tried with normal i7-920
> 
> I would at least try there,I'm running right now 32GB DDR3(4X8GB DDR3 1600MHz) with extra two 4GB DDR3 1333MHz and I've never run to any issue
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Because others have tried as reported on other forums. It also states in the user's manual you can only put in 1GB-2GB memory modules.


----------



## element72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *element72*
> 
> Because others have tried as reported on other forums. It also states in the user's manual you can only put in 1GB-2GB memory modules.


That's why I asked here. Kind of the same reason to ask if x5675 would work on my motherboard. People have done it on the P6T SE and it worked, but Asus doesn't state it supports those CPUs; only the 900 series.

P.S. sorry didn't mean to double post. I don't see a delete feature here.


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> It's silly to buy a hexcore only to turn off HT.


Why is it silly?

If I dont get any benefit from it being on in games, and it creates extra heat, requires more voltage etc which limits my overclock. (I'm hoping to get 4.2GHz on max voltage 1.35v with nice temps).

I have an old i7 920 which is a poor clocker. Best I can hit is 3.8GHz with HT off and high temps. A 6 core at 4.2GHz is a nice little upgrade from that for relatively cheap.

I will leave it on for sure if it causes no problems with my overclocking. I will see what the chip can do first. I may even push higher than 4.2. Then what's best? 4.6GHz with HT off or 4GHz+ with HT on. It's not a straight forward answer I dont think.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *element72*
> 
> because other
> Because others have tried as reported on other forums. It also states in the user's manual you can only put in 1GB-2GB memory modules.


Hi there

Same as per User's manual on UD3R or even on P6T SE or per my current P6X58D-E where is states I can use 1GB,2GB or 3GB DDR3,but I've on them like 4GB DDR3 or even 8GB DDR3 without the single issue there

I would say will work there,I really can't see reason why shouldn't be possible,I'm still running not latest BIOS on my P6X58D-E and there I'm running X5670 there

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *element72*
> 
> That's why I asked here. Kind of the same reason to ask if x5675 would work on my motherboard. People have done it on the P6T SE and it worked, but Asus doesn't state it supports those CPUs; only the 900 series.
> 
> P.S. sorry didn't mean to double post. I don't see a delete feature here.


Hi there

I wouldn't be worried,those X5675 if will not work with yours,which I do think with yours board this CPU will work and regarding RAM,have run few X58 motherboards and never have any issues there with running 8GB RAM,all RAM are recognized,if yours boards support 32mm CPU then yours board should be able to run Xeon

Have look on this and from this you should be able run X5670

http://www.game-debate.com/motherboard/index.php?mot_id=13&cpuList=Asus%20P6T

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Why is it silly?
> 
> If I dont get any benefit from it being on in games, and it creates extra heat, requires more voltage etc which limits my overclock. (I'm hoping to get 4.2GHz on max voltage 1.35v with nice temps).
> 
> I have an old i7 920 which is a poor clocker. Best I can hit is 3.8GHz with HT off and high temps. A 6 core at 4.2GHz is a nice little upgrade from that for relatively cheap.
> 
> I will leave it on for sure if it causes no problems with my overclocking. I will see what the chip can do first. I may even push higher than 4.2. Then what's best? 4.6GHz with HT off or 4GHz+ with HT on. It's not a straight forward answer I dont think.


Hi there

I'm running X5670 with 4.2GHz at 1.304v with HT and my temps are never been higher than 65C on hottest core and my fan profile on H100i is only set at 40%

Really depends if you are rendering,then I would advise to you run HT this will help with faster rendering times etc

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I'm running X5670 with 4.2GHz at 1.304v with HT and my temps are never been higher than 65C on hottest core and my fan profile on H100i is only set at 40%
> 
> Really depends if you are rendering,then I would advise to you run HT this will help with faster rendering times etc
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Sweet thanks!

Hopefully I can get something similar. Only a couple more weeks to go before I start!


----------



## X584EVA

I've been tinkering with my bios and i7 overclock in preparation for switching in the Xeon. It seems that the Windows 10 BSOD's are different from the old ones, and give little information to the fault.

How do I get more specific information on the error. Like there's good guides out there that say, error x = increase cpu voltage. Error y = increase QPI etc.

All I get on Windows 10 on BSOD is "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR".

How do I find out more?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

There might be some more details in event viewer.

I just ignore the BSODs and go by whatever part I'm pushing.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> I've been tinkering with my bios and i7 overclock in preparation for switching in the Xeon. It seems that the Windows 10 BSOD's are different from the old ones, and give little information to the fault.
> 
> How do I get more specific information on the error. Like there's good guides out there that say, error x = increase cpu voltage. Error y = increase QPI etc.
> 
> All I get on Windows 10 on BSOD is "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR".
> 
> How do I find out more?


Down load bluescreenview. very small, and will give you the stop code message. then go to http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list

find corresponding code and possible symptom, adjust accordingly. Not an exact process but will point you in right direction


----------



## Beufesamiteur

I Just received my Xeon 5670. Which started nicely but after a restart the cpu led from the R3E lit up and doesn't shut down.
I tried rebooting and reseting the bios. I unplugged all ram and reset everything again.
I put back the i7 950 and it boots. I think the cpu is dead but I didn't do any OC. Is there any tips i should try?


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Down load bluescreenview. very small, and will give you the stop code message. then go to http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list
> 
> find corresponding code and possible symptom, adjust accordingly. Not an exact process but will point you in right direction


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beufesamiteur*
> 
> I Just received my Xeon 5670. Which started nicely but after a restart the cpu led from the R3E lit up and doesn't shut down.
> I tried rebooting and reseting the bios. I unplugged all ram and reset everything again.
> I put back the i7 950 and it boots. I think the cpu is dead but I didn't do any OC. Is there any tips i should try?


Did you pull the plug from the PSU and remove the 3v battery when you reset bios?
I would try that, also after you unplug it, hit the start button to discharge the caps, then remove battery and jump the BIOS clear jumpers/or push button for 30 seconds.


----------



## Beufesamiteur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Did you pull the plug from the PSU and remove the 3v battery when you reset bios?
> I would try that, also after you unplug it, hit the start button to discharge the caps, then remove battery and jump the BIOS clear jumpers/or push button for 30 seconds.


I just did it and the LED is still on...the cpu might be dead..:-(


----------



## X584EVA

Christ you are scaring me. I hope my i7 to Xeon transition goes smoothly. Hope it's something fixable for you.


----------



## Vip3r011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> I've been tinkering with my bios and i7 overclock in preparation for switching in the Xeon. It seems that the Windows 10 BSOD's are different from the old ones, and give little information to the fault.
> 
> How do I get more specific information on the error. Like there's good guides out there that say, error x = increase cpu voltage. Error y = increase QPI etc.
> 
> All I get on Windows 10 on BSOD is "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR".
> 
> How do I find out more?


looks like a 0x124 BSOD

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff557321(v=vs.85).aspx

which u can refer to http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list


----------



## Beufesamiteur

I hope so ..


----------



## Vip3r011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beufesamiteur*
> 
> I Just received my Xeon 5670. Which started nicely but after a restart the cpu led from the R3E lit up and doesn't shut down.
> I tried rebooting and reseting the bios. I unplugged all ram and reset everything again.
> I put back the i7 950 and it boots. I think the cpu is dead but I didn't do any OC. Is there any tips i should try?


what bios u running on the r3e??
im using 1501


----------



## Beufesamiteur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vip3r011*
> 
> what bios u running on the r3e??
> im using 1501


I'm using 1502. The most surprising thing is that it was detected by the motherboard, I pressed F1 to enter the BIOS, loaded all default setting and started windows. No issue after a 3dmark test, all CPUes where detected and running in idle around 32° (nice







). I rebooted and at that moment I had a CPU failed on my MB...And here I am...;

I put back my old I7 950 and now everything is running smoothly so i know that my MB, RAM...are not damaged.


----------



## Vip3r011

damm poor xeon,, where u running stock voltages?
sorry im using 1502, saw the typo now


----------



## Beufesamiteur

Yop in the BIOS it says 0.992V stock...Hope the sealer will be kind and send another one...


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *element72*
> 
> What are the chances of a x5675 not working on a Asus P6T vanilla? That's what I plan on doing.


With the latest BIOS should work. Put my old 5660 in a plain P6T. Works fine. On KM's approved list.

Miss the offset voltage feature that my Sabertooth has - 5675 peaks at 1.32, idles at 1.1.

Anyone flashed the BIOS for the plain P6T to upgrade to the Deluxe version or other version that supports offset voltage?


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> With the latest BIOS should work. Put my old 5660 in a plain P6T. Works fine. On KM's approved list.
> 
> Miss the offset voltage feature that my Sabertooth has - 5675 peaks at 1.32, idles at 1.1.
> 
> Anyone flashed the BIOS for the plain P6T to upgrade to the Deluxe version or other version that supports offset voltage?


I flashed my P6T Deluxe with P6T WS Pro . It unlock offset & disable TDP limit for higher performance when overclocked above 4ghz.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> With the latest BIOS should work. Put my old 5660 in a plain P6T. Works fine. On KM's approved list.
> 
> Miss the offset voltage feature that my Sabertooth has - 5675 peaks at 1.32, idles at 1.1.
> 
> Anyone flashed the BIOS for the plain P6T to upgrade to the Deluxe version or other version that supports offset voltage?


That is something i could really get behind on my R3E. I really would love an offset voltage setting. I remember reading about a software based program that would dynamically adjust the CPU voltage as load increased/decreased. I believe I had my trusty and beloved 4 core, 4.2 stable Phenom II 555.

If anyone knows what software, or any options for it. I would love to test and report.


----------



## ShooterFX

Cant make out the writing on CPU and windows shows 6 cores/12 threads


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> I flashed my P6T Deluxe with P6T WS Pro . It unlock offset & disable TDP limit for higher performance when overclocked above 4ghz.


Thanks. Good to know the Deluxe can upgrade beyond its pay scale. Might take the chance on my plain P6T.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> Cant make out the writing on CPU and windows shows 6 cores/12 threads


Put up a CPUZ screenshot?


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Thanks. Good to know the Deluxe can upgrade beyond its pay scale. Might take the chance on my plain P6T.


Here it is, i show you the result.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

x5670 came in yesterday and installed it today:











*http://valid.x86.fr/vezdvr*

It's under a Prolimatech Mega Shadow for the time being. Just waiting for my new D5 and EK top to arrive, already have an EK HF, 140mm rez, and a 240mm xt45.


----------



## ShooterFX

That my CPU-Z .

Rest of CPU-Z Report

CPU Name :Genuine Intel(R) CPU 000 @ 3.07GHz
Threading: 1 CPU - 6 Core - 12 Thread
Frequency: 4004.44 MHz (30 * 133.48 MHz) - Uncore: 2803.1 MHz
Multiplier: Current: 30 / Min: 12 / Max: 30
Architecture: Westmere-EP / A0 Step (32 nm)
Cpuid / Ext.: 6.C.0 / 6.2C
IA Extensions: MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, EM64T, VT-x, AES
Caches: L1D : 32 KB / L2 : 256 KB / L3 : 12288 KB
Caches Assoc.: L1D : 8-way / L2 : 8-way / L3 : 16-way
Microcode: Rev. 0x00000FFFF0016
Vcore 1.408 Volts
Type Engineering Sample


----------



## Vip3r011

really need to upgrade my e5645







, but here in south africa , good luck to get x series chip..


----------



## dreadkopp

i wanna join the club









[email protected],3 Ghz
Sapphire Pure Black X58
24GB Ram
GTX 680
GT 9600
GT 210

machine runs various services and 2 vms for work (OSX) and gaming(windows)





http://valid.x86.fr/8cjznn

can't get the BCLK higher than 190 with this Board. Anything higher will result in a freeze while prime95. Ideas?

someone might tell me if 48GB Ram are able since officially it says no. :/

Cheers!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Hey guys if you have uploaded your CPU-Z screenshot go ahead and put the code in your signature. Welcome to the dark side.
----

I've been messing around with my benchmarking program and the algorithms. That way I can continue to bring the best results so people know what to expect from the X58 platform and the GPU I benchmark. Currently it's the Fury X since that the only card I have on hand at the moment. I've been trying to get rid of bad data or as I call it "rotten" data during benchmarking. I won't go to deep detail. I've noticed that the minimum FPS [FPS min] is pointless since it can change depending on a lot of different factors.

For instance when the game is loading, saving. sending data\retrieving data or whatever it's doing can cause inaccurate results. I've tested this with the same games and different games. I got different results every time during loading or checkpoint sections. Very misleading results that I have experienced for years. Pointless data. This is the reason I created the "FPS Min Caliber ™" category last year. It will give a better representation of the rig setup + GPU based on "good" actual data. There's a lot of other things I've done to get accurate results as well.

I was playing Ryse: Son of Rome tonight at 4K. Instead of using my high 4.8Ghz overclock that usually run for benchmarks, I decided to run my 24/7 daily 4Ghz + DDR3-1400Mhz [9-9-9-24-1T]. I normally play games at 4Ghz, but I never benchmark at 4Ghz. I ran Ryse: Son of Rome at it's max settings @ 4K. The gameplay was great and the game is beautiful. That CryEngine 3 is gorgeous. I'm using the Crimson 16.1 Drivers.










*Ryse: Son of Rome [100% Maxed] - 4K*
AMD R9 Fury X @ Stock Settings [Crimson 16.1 Drivers]
[email protected]
RAM: DDR3-1400Mhz [9-9-9-24-1T]
Gameplay Duration: 25 minutes
*FPS Avg: 33.4fps*
FPS Max: 47.4fps
*FPS Min Caliber ™: 24.3fps*
*Frame time Avg: 29.9ms*

*Fury X Info:*
GPU Temp Avg: 41.5c
GPU Temp Max: 42c
GPU Temp Min: 34c

*CPU info:*
CPU Temp Avg: 38.5c
CPU Temp Max: 46c
CPU Temp Min: 36c
CPU Usage Avg: 17.77%
CPU Usage Max: 30.60%

The level I played was Chapter 4. Gorgeous graphics and plenty of physics during the levels. My benchmark program overhead isabout a 3% - 5% so it's very minor. 4Ghz + lower clocked RAM did pretty good with a demanding game. No micro-stutter, no screen tearing and button input was great. The Frame Time was smooth and consistent. I'll probably run the benchmark again some other time with Fury X overclocked to see how many FPS I can pick up. Anyways the stock Fury X does well @ 4K. The GPU temps were great as usual and the CPU temps were as expected.










Notice that I did not add the FPS min in the results above. If you read the paragraph above you'll know why I left that stat out. It's not consistent data. There's other inconsistent data that has to be weeded out. The first several dips you see in the chart are loading\saving\checkpoint areas. The actually FPS Min should be approx. 19fps-20fps which is literally 0.1%....meaning you'll nearly NEVER see the frame rate this low. The *FPS Min Caliber ™*: 24.3fps can be thought of as the 0.9% or 1%. It's not random data either, it's actual data that can be proven. I'm focusing more on data that matters and excluding info that is not consistent or needed. I normally would clean up the chart, but I posted the actual RAW data. I'm still doing a lot of testing and re-programming.

It's difficult, but my program isn't perfect just yet. I'm still working with it. So far so good. For instance if 115fps pops up [and it has], I know that info is incorrect. No GPU is putting out 100+fps @ 4K in this game 100% maxed out. With that being said Ryse: Son of Rome needs to be in every benchmark in my opinion. It's a demanding game and pretty fun.


----------



## Sburms015

http://valid.x86.fr/r9bak1


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> 
> 
> That my CPU-Z .
> 
> Rest of CPU-Z Report
> 
> CPU Name :Genuine Intel(R) CPU 000 @ 3.07GHz
> Threading: 1 CPU - 6 Core - 12 Thread
> Frequency: 4004.44 MHz (30 * 133.48 MHz) - Uncore: 2803.1 MHz
> Multiplier: Current: 30 / Min: 12 / Max: 30
> Architecture: Westmere-EP / A0 Step (32 nm)
> Cpuid / Ext.: 6.C.0 / 6.2C
> IA Extensions: MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, EM64T, VT-x, AES
> Caches: L1D : 32 KB / L2 : 256 KB / L3 : 12288 KB
> Caches Assoc.: L1D : 8-way / L2 : 8-way / L3 : 16-way
> Microcode: Rev. 0x00000FFFF0016
> Vcore 1.408 Volts
> Type Engineering Sample


X5667 isn't it 4 core HT ?

http://ark.intel.com/m/products/47919/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5667-12M-Cache-3_06-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI#@product/specifications


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> X5667 isn't it 4 core HT ?
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/m/products/47919/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5667-12M-Cache-3_06-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI#@product/specifications


I saw that too, and was really confused. Maybe because it is an "ES". cool find if so. Wish my chip had a 30 multi!!!


----------



## ekoaja

Validation : http://valid.x86.fr/z5f6j8


----------



## ShooterFX

Yes that is what i saw as well on Intel. They clearly state it a 4 core but then CPU-Z and Windows and CPU ID all shows 6 cores and 12 threads thus me asking


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I saw that too, and was really confused. Maybe because it is an "ES". cool find if so. Wish my chip had a 30 multi!!!


Anyway, what's the differrence between X56xx & W36xx ?

both are 6 core HT, but i didnt see any differrence


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> Anyway, what's the differrence between X56xx & W36xx ?
> 
> both are 6 core HT, but i didnt see any differrence


X56xx , dual socket capable.

W36xx , single socket only.


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> Yes that is what i saw as well on Intel. They clearly state it a 4 core but then CPU-Z and Windows and CPU ID all shows 6 cores and 12 threads thus me asking


Could you post your cpu utilization in task manager ?

If X5667 truly 4 core HT it shouldn't read in 12 threads


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> Yes that is what i saw as well on Intel. They clearly state it a 4 core but then CPU-Z and Windows and CPU ID all shows 6 cores and 12 threads thus me asking


Bench it and compare scores. You should get about 10,000 in PassMark if it's at 4 GHz.

If these are clocked at 4Ghz from the factory I might pick one up for my server.


----------



## ShooterFX

Will do tonight when i get home


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Did a 3dmark11 bench with my new cpu:



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11008245*

Will be nice to get it under water soon.


----------



## Sburms015

If you're looking for an AIO watercooler I highly recommend the Lepa Aquachanger 240 it's $69.99 on amazon right now, ive had it for almost 2 weeks and have been very pleased with the build quality, performance and ease of installation, my idle temps are amazing!


----------



## ShooterFX

Sorry for not being better quality


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> X56xx , dual socket capable.
> 
> W36xx , single socket only.


Pus the 56 series chips below 5680 are 95 and 80 watt


----------



## DunePilot

Some kind of ES unlocked in the microcode perhaps? Very interesting but way above my pay-grade. Anyways grats on landing an awesome score like that, way interesting.


----------



## Beufesamiteur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Did a 3dmark11 bench with my new cpu:
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11008245*
> 
> Will be nice to get it under water soon.


What is your BIOS Version ? In CPU-Z mine indicates 1502 !


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Did a 3dmark11 bench with my new cpu:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2723329/width/500/height/1000
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11008245*
> 
> Will be nice to get it under water soon.


I'm jealous of that uncore.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Pus the 56 series chips below 5680 are 95 and 80 watt


I came quite close to getting a W chip but looking in Intel ARC found that Intel lists the Max RAM support as 24G for the W chips and 288 for the X chips. I think maybe you need an X chip for 48G RAM.

Anyone with a W chip got 48G working?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> I came quite close to getting a W chip but looking in Intel ARC found that Intel lists the Max RAM support as 24G for the W chips and 288 for the X chips. I think maybe you need an X chip for 48G RAM.
> 
> Anyone with a W chip got 48G working?


I think that's because they didn't have non ecc unbuffered 8GB sticks out at that time. Most x58 motherboards only "support" up to 24GB.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Did a 3dmark11 bench with my new cpu:
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11008245*
> 
> Will be nice to get it under water soon.


How did you get 232 trfc timing? That would help my memory and uncore. Where did u get that bios?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> How did you get 232 trfc timing? That would help my memory and uncore. Where did u get that bios?


Just leave that setting to auto. Manual max is 72 I think.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just leave that setting to auto. Manual max is 72 I think.


160. My auto puts it at 143. i need 200. I really don't get it. I left it auto to see if it changed in windows... No dice. It has to be that bios..

Can you post where you got it?


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> Sorry for not being better quality


Good, you're lucky. X5667 was supposed to be 4 core HT, but you got 6 core HT. Nice


----------



## ShooterFX

Yes seems so. Seems there are few X5667 ES chips that are 6 cores. Friend has another one also. so ye


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> 160. My auto puts it at 143. i need 200. I really don't get it. I left it auto to see if it changed in windows... No dice. It has to be that bios..
> 
> Can you post where you got it?


Got it from here:
*
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?250635-***Asus-Rampage-III-Extreme-Owners-Thread***&p=4880406&viewfull=1#post4880406*

Bottom of the page, donmarkoni's last post.

At the time I got it, it was in the OP of that thread, but it's not there anymore for some reason. Always worked good for me way back when I had my 990x.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Got it from here:
> *
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?250635-***Asus-Rampage-III-Extreme-Owners-Thread***&p=4880406&viewfull=1#post4880406*
> 
> Bottom of the page, donmarkoni's last post.
> 
> At the time I got it, it was in the OP of that thread, but it's not there anymore for some reason. Always worked good for me way back when I had my 990x.


I tried the 1203-1207 bios, and it is not capable of less that 2x DDR3 uncore. Does that bios limit you in that way?? just really bazaar that i don't have that option for a higher trfc at all. So that makes things a little difficult with the higher frequency RAM. I will give this one a whirl, but i also noticed that a lot of the legacy bioses are quite slow with SSD performance.
Boot up times are higher by a bit. I actually get to see my welcome screen.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I've been messing around with my benchmarking program and the algorithms. That way I can continue to bring the best results so people know what to expect from the X58 platform and the GPU I benchmark. Currently it's the Fury X since that the only card I have on hand at the moment. I've been trying to get rid of bad data or as I call it "rotten" data during benchmarking. I won't go to deep detail. I've noticed that the minimum FPS [FPS min] is pointless since it can change depending on a lot of different factors.
> 
> For instance when the game is loading, saving. sending data\retrieving data or whatever it's doing can cause inaccurate results. I've tested this with the same games and different games. I got different results every time during loading or checkpoint sections. Very misleading results that I have experienced for years. Pointless data. This is the reason I created the "FPS Min Caliber ™" category last year. It will give a better representation of the rig setup + GPU based on "good" actual data. There's a lot of other things I've done to get accurate results as well.
> 
> I was playing Ryse: Son of Rome tonight at 4K. Instead of using my high 4.8Ghz overclock that usually run for benchmarks, I decided to run my 24/7 daily 4Ghz + DDR3-1400Mhz [9-9-9-24-1T]. I normally play games at 4Ghz, but I never benchmark at 4Ghz. I ran Ryse: Son of Rome at it's max settings @ 4K. The gameplay was great and the game is beautiful. That CryEngine 3 is gorgeous. I'm using the Crimson 16.1 Drivers.















*Ryse: Son of Rome [100% Maxed] - 4K*
AMD R9 Fury X @ Stock Settings [Crimson 16.1 Drivers]


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[email protected]
RAM: DDR3-1400Mhz [9-9-9-24-1T]
Gameplay Duration: 25 minutes
*FPS Avg: 33.4fps*
FPS Max: 47.4fps
*FPS Min Caliber ™: 24.3fps*
*Frame time Avg: 29.9ms*

*Fury X Info:*
GPU Temp Avg: 41.5c
GPU Temp Max: 42c
GPU Temp Min: 34c

*CPU info:*
CPU Temp Avg: 38.5c
CPU Temp Max: 46c
CPU Temp Min: 36c
CPU Usage Avg: 17.77%
CPU Usage Max: 30.60%

The level I played was Chapter 4. Gorgeous graphics and plenty of physics during the levels. My benchmark program overhead isabout a 3% - 5% so it's very minor. 4Ghz + lower clocked RAM did pretty good with a demanding game. No micro-stutter, no screen tearing and button input was great. The Frame Time was smooth and consistent. I'll probably run the benchmark again some other time with Fury X overclocked to see how many FPS I can pick up. Anyways the stock Fury X does well @ 4K. The GPU temps were great as usual and the CPU temps were as expected.










Notice that I did not add the FPS min in the results above. If you read the paragraph above you'll know why I left that stat out. It's not consistent data. There's other inconsistent data that has to be weeded out. The first several dips you see in the chart are loading\saving\checkpoint areas. The actually FPS Min should be approx. 19fps-20fps which is literally 0.1%....meaning you'll nearly NEVER see the frame rate this low. The *FPS Min Caliber ™*: 24.3fps can be thought of as the 0.9% or 1%. It's not random data either, it's actual data that can be proven. I'm focusing more on data that matters and excluding info that is not consistent or needed. I normally would clean up the chart, but I posted the actual RAW data. I'm still doing a lot of testing and re-programming.

It's difficult, but my program isn't perfect just yet. I'm still working with it. So far so good. For instance if 115fps pops up [and it has], I know that info is incorrect. No GPU is putting out 100+fps @ 4K in this game 100% maxed out. With that being said Ryse: Son of Rome needs to be in every benchmark in my opinion. It's a demanding game and pretty fun.



I ran my Fury X with overclocked settings. I pushed the Core from 1050Mhz to 1150Mhz. A measly +100Mhz on the core which is only a 9.52% increase.

After running the benchmarking I saw a 11.1% increase in FPS and roughly a 11% performance boost in Frame Time ms.

That's not bad. A *9.52%* GPU overclock = *11%* performance increase in the game @ 4K resolution. Ryse: Son of Rome is a very demanding title.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I ran my Fury X with overclocked settings. I pushed the Core from 1050Mhz to 1150Mhz. A measly +100Mhz on the core which is only a 9.52% increase.
> 
> After running the benchmarking I saw a 11.1% increase in FPS and roughly a 11% performance boost in Frame Time ms.
> 
> That's not bad. A *9.52%* GPU overclock = *11%* performance increase in the game @ 4K resolution. Ryse: Son of Rome is a very demanding title.


very nice... Where did you end up settling with your DRAM speed and timings??


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> very nice... Where did you end up settling with your DRAM speed and timings??


For this Ryse: Son of Rome 100% Maxed 4K benchmark I decided to run 4Ghz with DDR3-1400Mhz [9-9-9-24-1T] basic timings to see what I'd get. I usually run 4.8Ghz for benchmarks. I'm sure I could get tighter timings, but I never really changed anything since I get 82Gflops with my 4Ghz - DDR3 - 1400Mhz setup.

This highest I've went was DDR3-2005Mhz 8-10-8-24-1T. Since 'm trying to keep voltages and temps low I use 1400Mhz with my 24/7 daily OC.

With 4.8Ghz DDR3-1970Mhz and my Fury X overclocked with 1120Mhz on the Core [measly +30Mhz] using old drivers -Catalyst 15.7.1 [7/29/2015] - from last year I get this:



Compared to my stock Fury X using old drivers Catalyst 15.7.1 [7/29/2015]
Graphics Score Increase = 4.94%
GT1 Increase = 4.86%
GT2 Increase = 5.11%
GT3 Increase = 5.14%
GT4 Increase = 4.78%

I haven't ran this benchmarks in many months. I probably should since AMD Crimson Drivers has been increasing the frame rate at stock settings.


----------



## adamxt

Hi guys!
Well I have joined your club recently, and I had nothing but troubles.
I have an X5670 i used to run on some getto server board, with no OC, now I have used GA-X58A-UD3R rev. 2.0 and I cant change a single setting in bios, or it will not boot.
If I touch any of the voltages, it wont boot.
If try to rise or lower the BLCK by a single MHZ, it wont boot.
I cant even touch mem multi, it wont work at 800Mhz. On default settings it is rock stable in the windows, no complaints there.
Only thing I can do to this motherboard is change voltages in EasyTune and rise the BLCK to about 140, it seems stable, anything above 145, no matter the volts, crushes windows instantly.
I have tried 3 different BIOSes, settings other ppl use at 4+GHZ.
I have 3x2gigs OCZ Gold 1600Mhz, i have another set of nonames but they dont work wit that mobo at all.
I need some ideas!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Just bought six sticks of this:



I'll be installing the tall red fin heatsinks on them.

Hopefully I will get 2000MHz cl7 out of them too on a 5670.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamxt*
> 
> Hi guys!
> Well I have joined your club recently, and I had nothing but troubles.
> I have an X5670 i used to run on some getto server board, with no OC, now I have used GA-X58A-UD3R rev. 2.0 and I cant change a single setting in bios, or it will not boot.
> If I touch any of the voltages, it wont boot.
> If try to rise or lower the BLCK by a single MHZ, it wont boot.
> I cant even touch mem multi, it wont work at 800Mhz. On default settings it is rock stable in the windows, no complaints there.
> Only thing I can do to this motherboard is change voltages in EasyTune and rise the BLCK to about 140, it seems stable, anything above 145, no matter the volts, crushes windows instantly.
> I have tried 3 different BIOSes, settings other ppl use at 4+GHZ.
> I have 3x2gigs OCZ Gold 1600Mhz, i have another set of nonames but they dont work wit that mobo at all.
> I need some ideas!


^ Are you sure you are using the latest BIOS for your motherboard? If so, are you sure nothing is damaged? That doesn't seem like normal behavior your are experiencing. Make sure there isn't any damage to your board or CPU. These Xeons normally hit 3.8Ghz-4Ghz easily.


----------



## adamxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> ^ Are you sure you are using the latest BIOS for your motherboard? If so, are you sure nothing is damaged? That doesn't seem like normal behavior your are experiencing. Make sure there isn't any damage to your board or CPU. These Xeons normally hit 3.8Ghz-4Ghz easily.


I am on the latest Bios now, the thing thats odd about that one is I can't touch most of the settings in BIOS at all.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamxt*
> 
> I am on the latest Bios now, the thing thats odd about that one is I can't touch most of the settings in BIOS at all.


Just looking around, people with Xeons seem to be using this FF2 bios:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by Lsdmeasap View Post
> 
> Per request:
> GA-X58A-UD3R Beta BIOS FF2 & FG2 MOD - Latest Intel ROM 10.5.0.1034 (Updated from 8.9.0.1023-FF2 / 8.9.1.1002-FG2), LAN 2.39
> *GA-X58A-UD3R FF2-FG2 MOD.zip*
> 
> Not tested, please flash at your own risk and enjoy!


Download is on this forum from the same quote as above:*

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios-476-print.html*


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamxt*
> 
> I am on the latest Bios now, the thing thats odd about that one is I can't touch most of the settings in BIOS at all.


That really weird. I don't think I've seen this issue in any of my topics. There are plenty of people using that board though. Do you have another CPU you can test. Maybe an old Bloomfield?


----------



## adamxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just looking around, people with Xeons seem to be using this FF2 bios:
> Download is on this forum from the same quote as above:*
> 
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios-476-print.html*


I'am on the FF2 now, cant even change mem multi from auto (which sets it to 8) to 8 manually!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> That really weird. I don't think I've seen this issue in any of my topics. There are plenty of people using that board though. Do you have another CPU you can test. Maybe an old Bloomfield?


I might buy another cpu to go with my serwer board, I was thinking some 4-core xoens that I can pick up near the place I live for £10.
Maybe ill find some 920 for cheap on ebay.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

adamxt,

Myself would check the socket for bent pins or debris. Also check your cpu for broken resisters on the back side. Make sure the gold pads are clean too.


----------



## adamxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> adamxt,
> 
> Myself would check the socket for bent pins or debris. Also check your cpu for broken resisters on the back side. Make sure the gold pads are clean too.


I've done all that in the first place, but taking things apart and putting them back together made some wonders for me before, so I will give it a try;p


----------



## Vip3r011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just bought six sticks of this:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be installing the tall red fin heatsinks on them.
> 
> Hopefully I will get 2000MHz cl7 out of them too on a 5670.


what i run them 24gb(two 12gb kits v5.1 (hynix)) is [email protected]@1.65v

yours is elpida , hopefully hypers









u can check what ic the version got from here: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=68811
GL:HF


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vip3r011*
> 
> what i run them 24gb(two 12gb kits v5.1 (hynix)) is [email protected]@1.65v
> 
> yours is elpida , hopefully hypers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u can check what ic the version got from here: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=68811
> GL:HF


I have six sticks of this which I think might be elpida hyper. Is there something special about them?



I managed to get another two CPUs, I replaced the X5680 I toasted with an X5690. The new chip's memory controller and uncore is a bit weaker and it won't do DDR3-2000 with 4000MHz uncore like the old one but the core seems to be as good so it's good enough. The other new chip is an X5680. I'm still trying to source another X58 board. When I get one I'll have a go with it using this RAM.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> I came quite close to getting a W chip but looking in Intel ARC found that Intel lists the Max RAM support as 24G for the W chips and 288 for the X chips. I think maybe you need an X chip for 48G RAM.
> 
> Anyone with a W chip got 48G working?


The chip itself addresses the memory. I have seen 48gb on an X58 board yes.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> The chip itself addresses the memory. I have seen 48gb on an X58 board yes.


I've got 48GB on my X58 board originally with X5680 and now with X5690. The question I asked was whether anyone had 48GB working with a W chip.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> I've got 48GB on my X58 board originally with X5680 and now with X5690. The question I asked was whether anyone had 48GB working with a W chip.


That i have not. If intel has the max for the chip at 24gb. It will likely only be able to see 24gb


----------



## Vip3r011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> I have six sticks of this which I think might be elpida hyper. Is there something special about them?
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to get another two CPUs, I replaced the X5680 I toasted with an X5690. The new chip's memory controller and uncore is a bit weaker and it won't do DDR3-2000 with 4000MHz uncore like the old one but the core seems to be as good so it's good enough. The other new chip is an X5680. I'm still trying to source another X58 board. When I get one I'll have a go with it using this RAM.


very special







, low latency at high frequency and they good overclockers


----------



## Vip3r011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> I've got 48GB on my X58 board originally with X5680 and now with X5690. The question I asked was whether anyone had 48GB working with a W chip.


does windows physically check the 48gb?
if u aidai64 stability test on mmeory to check if it uses 48gb


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vip3r011*
> 
> does windows physically check the 48gb?
> if u aidai64 stability test on mmeory to check if it uses 48gb


It's definitely all being used when I run Linux. It shows up in Windows. Not sure if it gets used. I don't have any demanding Windows applications. I ran memtest to check for stability and that does test all of it.


----------



## Vip3r011

prime 95 ..
shuld be able to use it all if u do custom run.


----------



## heb1001

I left my workstation at work so I can't check whether Windows uses the RAM at the moment. TBH Windows behaviour doesn't really matter to me.

I did investigate my Corsair Dominator and they do seem to be elpida hyper based on the serial numbers which were listed in the set that Corsair stopped selling when they were experiencing problems with elpida hyper. Also, looking edge on you can just see the edges of the DRAM chips which are trapezoid rather than rectangular; this is apparently a characteristic of the hyper chips.

I only have 3 though and not the 6 I remembered so only 6GB total. I wanted to test them but they are too tall to fit in the DDR3 machine I have here so testing will have to wait for the new motherboard.

Curious to find out what latency they have. AIDIA measured my 48GB Kingston HyperX Savage RAM at about 50ns which came out on top of the reference chart. I had assumed that the much older RAM wouldn't be as good. Be nice if it turned out to be better.


----------



## ekoaja

Keeping Vtt & Ram voltage between .5, is it necessary ?

I set my vtt 1,25v & 1,75v ram voltage for.stability in cinebench.


----------



## arnavvr

@Kana-Maru Can I still be a part of the X58 Xeon club if I have an SR-2? It doesn't use X58, but has 1366 Sockets.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> @Kana-Maru Can I still be a part of the X58 Xeon club if I have an SR-2? It doesn't use X58, but has 1366 Sockets.


Technically it's not X58, but the SR-2 + 1366 is fine. I think we had that issue awhile ago. Yeah you can join the club.







Put the code on the first page in your sig.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Technically it's not X58, but the SR-2 + 1366 is fine. I think we had that issue awhile ago. Yeah you can join the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put the code on the first page in your sig.


And he sneaks in under a technicality SAFE!! ..
Welcome to the club


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> Keeping Vtt & Ram voltage between .5, is it necessary ?
> 
> I set my vtt 1,25v & 1,75v ram voltage for.stability in cinebench.


It is very necessary. If you continues to run like that you could damage the memory controller on the chip. raise the VTT to 1.28-1.3. will not hurt anything at that voltage. Your voltage is it is now is with in spec, but just barely. I would narrow the difference a bit

My


----------



## ShooterFX

This is a better view of my Xeon being a 6 core although it should be a quad core


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> @Kana-Maru Can I still be a part of the X58 Xeon club if I have an SR-2? It doesn't use X58, but has 1366 Sockets.


Post some pics to make us jealous please.


----------



## ShooterFX

Need some info, looking at getting new GPU but read on other forums that X58 has issues with the newer cards like 390x and 380X CF, is this true?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> Need some info, looking at getting new GPU but read on other forums that X58 has issues with the newer cards like 390x and 380X CF, is this true?


I have had GTX 660Ti sli, R9-280X, GTX 960, 970 and a Gtx 980Ti on my X58 boards.
EVGA FTW3, Rampage III Gene and an Asus P6T Deluxe V2 No problems so far.

Maybe some of the first ones that came out has an issue?


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> It is very necessary. If you continues to run like that you could damage the memory controller on the chip. raise the VTT to 1.28-1.3. will not hurt anything at that voltage. Your voltage is it is now is with in spec, but just barely. I would narrow the difference a bit
> 
> My


Now im using 1,25v VTT & 1,6V Ram. It is 0.35v differrence for X5650 @ 200x22. And i got stability for cinebench R15 scored at 967.

But its very hard to achieve 4,5ghz even i added some voltage core at 1,375v + LLC (1,39v full load). It was only 205 mhz ...5 mhz bclk up from 200, but unstable for cinebench r15









Any idea??


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Got my x5670 water cooled lastnight:






Now just working on the OC. Seems like I don't have the best clocker like some 4.6GHz+ guys around here!









The good thing though is these chips are so cheap, just buy another one and another crack at the lottery!


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Got my x5670 water cooled lastnight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just working on the OC. Seems like I don't have the best clocker like some 4.6GHz+ guys around here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing though is these chips are so cheap, just buy another one and another crack at the lottery!


Love the elvis in the background..

As for the clock lottery, It really does take some fiddling around to figure out the xeons. I know that my 5670 loves the Base clock over multi, but the sweet spot has landed at 4.4 200X22. if i try for the 24 multi (locking turbo mode on) I loose about 400mhz. If you still have the uncore @ 4000mhz. Drop that to 32-3400, and try fore higher core clocks. Also the bios version really does make a decent bit of difference. That 0003 version has no coding to allow the 1.5 or higher uncore. Big down fall.


----------



## Vip3r011

i order a x5667 from amazon (us) ,, probally gona take a month or two to arrive here in south africa








and yeah its cheap $46 http://www.amazon.com/SLBVA-Intel-Processor-X5667-Cache/dp/B0072OP2JQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1457191072&sr=8-1&keywords=X5667

this is quad and not hex..
ps: why do some cpu-z screenshots shows x5667 as a hex core?
can anyone with this cpu post a screenshot please...


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vip3r011*
> 
> i order a x5667 from amazon (us) ,, probally gona take a month or two to arrive here in south africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah its cheap $46 http://www.amazon.com/SLBVA-Intel-Processor-X5667-Cache/dp/B0072OP2JQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1457191072&sr=8-1&keywords=X5667
> 
> this is quad and not hex..
> ps: why do some cpu-z screenshots shows x5667 as a hex core?
> can anyone with this cpu post a screenshot please...


That's expensive for a quad considering you can get W3520's for $7.99


----------



## Vip3r011

yes got a w3520 already..

my list of chips:
xeon w3520
2x xeon L5520
xeon e5645
xeon e5504
xeon x5570

looking for a cheap x5680 also ..


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vip3r011*
> 
> i order a x5667 from amazon (us) ,, probally gona take a month or two to arrive here in south africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah its cheap $46 http://www.amazon.com/SLBVA-Intel-Processor-X5667-Cache/dp/B0072OP2JQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1457191072&sr=8-1&keywords=X5667
> 
> this is quad and not hex..
> ps: why do some cpu-z screenshots shows x5667 as a hex core?
> can anyone with this cpu post a screenshot please...


It seems that a few ES 5667's were released hexa core, and maybe quality control cut the 6 core out after some testing


----------



## Thoir

Hi I stumbled across this thread and now I've decided to use this asus p6t6 ws revolution board and a 6 core xeon for a 4k video editing system. The one thing I'm trying to figure out is ssd going with a plextor M6E pcie or something like a IBM M1015 or even just the sata 2 ports what are your thoughts?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> It seems that a few ES 5667's were released hexa core, and maybe quality control cut the 6 core out after some testing


Probably just engineering samples unlocked in the microcode... I have no idea, pure assumption on something way above my pay-grade.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Hi I stumbled across this thread and now I've decided to use this asus p6t6 ws revolution board and a 6 core xeon for a 4k video editing system. The one thing I'm trying to figure out is ssd going with a plextor M6E pcie or something like a IBM M1015 or even just the sata 2 ports what are your thoughts?


I have seen some really good results with the apricorn dual SSD PCI express card.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812161007&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Hard+Drive+Adapters-_-N82E16812161007&gclid=CjwKEAiApOq2BRDoo8SVjZHV7TkSJABLe2iDjaJRCVbc9pFcxkN_IiXgR3ClgaP7vorrIXvmjc0OWBoCu3jw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

The card accepts 2 SSD's, and connects directly to PCIE. running raid0 in the config will allow you to choose say 2 samsung 500 GB 850 EVO drives, raid0, and will yield close to Revo drive speeds for a lot cheaper.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Probably just engineering samples unlocked in the microcode... I have no idea, pure assumption on something way above my pay-grade.


That could be an interesting prospect, A 6-core at 3.06 for $35...


----------



## Thoir

Do you know if the apricorn is bootable?


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoir*
> 
> Do you know if the apricorn is bootable?


Yes. I used to have a P6T6 WS revo. In the boot device screen, i believe there was a boot from bootable card, or when it is installed it will show up when the post screen starts as a drive. and will pick by default


----------



## arnavvr

It seems that the X5667 ES is a hex-core clocked at 3.06 Ghz. MIght consider picking one up.

Proof:http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?247908-X5667-ES-Q3QR-LN2-3rd-Vantage-on-HWBot/page2&s=4d1d7d87d7c6ff11f9571c115ff034cb


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> It seems that the X5667 ES is a hex-core clocked at 3.06 Ghz. MIght consider picking one up.
> 
> Proof:http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?247908-X5667-ES-Q3QR-LN2-3rd-Vantage-on-HWBot/page2&s=4d1d7d87d7c6ff11f9571c115ff034cb


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vip3r011*
> 
> i order a x5667 from amazon (us) ,, probally gona take a month or two to arrive here in south africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah its cheap $46 http://www.amazon.com/SLBVA-Intel-Processor-X5667-Cache/dp/B0072OP2JQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1457191072&sr=8-1&keywords=X5667
> 
> this is quad and not hex..
> ps: why do some cpu-z screenshots shows x5667 as a hex core?
> can anyone with this cpu post a screenshot please...


A good way to know if the x5667 you pick up is a hex core (ES) or quad core is to look at the s-spec numbers. SLBVA appears to be retail quad core processor.

http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/SL/SLBVA.html


----------



## Quantium40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> It seems that the X5667 ES is a hex-core clocked at 3.06 Ghz. MIght consider picking one up.
> 
> Proof:http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?247908-X5667-ES-Q3QR-LN2-3rd-Vantage-on-HWBot/page2&s=4d1d7d87d7c6ff11f9571c115ff034cb


The CPUs that show this are not actually x5667s. I have the Q3QR, and it is an A0 chip with no actual designation. CPUZ gets confused about those.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantium40*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> It seems that the X5667 ES is a hex-core clocked at 3.06 Ghz. MIght consider picking one up.
> 
> Proof:http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?247908-X5667-ES-Q3QR-LN2-3rd-Vantage-on-HWBot/page2&s=4d1d7d87d7c6ff11f9571c115ff034cb
> 
> 
> 
> The CPUs that show this are not actually x5667s. I have the Q3QR, and it is an A0 chip with no actual designation. CPUZ gets confused about those.
Click to expand...

In the sceenshot from @ShooterFX post at http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/7300#post_24960334 HWinfo identifies one as a Xeon - 3067 ??


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantium40*
> 
> The CPUs that show this are not actually x5667s. I have the Q3QR, and it is an A0 chip with no actual designation. CPUZ gets confused about those.


Does it get recognized as an X5675? Can we have a CPU-Z Screenie?


----------



## DRKreiger

so does that mean that it will indeed be a hex core, if it has the q3qr designation??


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> so does that mean that it will indeed be a hex core, if it has the q3qr designation??


Yes


----------



## DRKreiger

what about MPN 69Y0921??
or q3v6


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> what about MPN 69Y0921??
> or q3v6


Idk, you would have to buy and test.


----------



## DRKreiger

i just might... mrtooshort shows a damn multi of 30 for pete sake

just did a little balls to the wall 3dmark11 bench. single gtx 780 hall of fame, clocked like crazy to 1381


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> i just might... mrtooshort shows a damn multi of 30 for pete sake
> 
> just did a little balls to the wall 3dmark11 bench. single gtx 780 hall of fame, clocked like crazy to 1381


Is 30 the highest multi for the Xeons? I have a 980X, haven't really dabbled with the Xeons too much.


----------



## adamxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> adamxt,
> 
> Myself would check the socket for bent pins or debris. Also check your cpu for broken resisters on the back side. Make sure the gold pads are clean too.


Well I have just double checked, everything looks just fine!

That is the weirdest mobo i have seen, setting any value manually (volts, clocks, timings) crushes it, even if u are changing it to the automatic value, or lower:/

Changing volts and clocks from OS works fine, unless u want anything past 144BCLK, then it is not.

Should I try to return it?


----------



## Vip3r011

anyone got a w3680 , getting reports that some come with unlocked multi ?? (not ES)


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vip3r011*
> 
> anyone got a w3680 , getting reports that some come with unlocked multi ?? (not ES)


From what I heard and remember they are unlocked but that capability is dependent on the revision of the X58 chip-set. My W3690 will not activate anything beyond the 26 multi. And to make matters worse my turbo doesn't work on my EVGA board. I can set any multi up to ??? 60 I think and the system will boot and run fine but at the 26x. With the latest X58 revision I hear they will work with the specified multi range of the chip.


----------



## Vip3r011

i got a r3e


any one taht got one working care to post their cpu-z mainboard info


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vip3r011*
> 
> i got a r3e
> 
> 
> any one taht got one working care to post their cpu-z mainboard info


Look here:

*http://hwbot.org/submission/2139796_hardass_pcmark_2005_xeon_w3680_27519_marks*


----------



## Vip3r011

thanx







that mean its unlocked 50/50 chance


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

A few links of unlocked w3680s on a rampage iii on the bot:
*
http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/xeon_w3680/*

Pretty confident that all W3680 and 90s are unlocked using a Rampage III Extreme.


----------



## Vip3r011

will take plunge and grab one of ebay..


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vip3r011*
> 
> i got a r3e
> 
> 
> any one taht got one working care to post their cpu-z mainboard info


Hi,
I'm a little late to the party, but hope this helps. I had the board at 27*160, but it booted saying OC failed this morning. Haven't changed it back. I had the multi as high as 28, but wasn't stable.

CPU-Z validator: http://valid.x86.fr/4svzls


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> A few links of unlocked w3680s on a rampage iii on the bot:
> *
> http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/xeon_w3680/*
> 
> Pretty confident that all W3680 and 90s are unlocked using a Rampage III Extreme.


So i see that all the cpu-z shots actually show x5680.. Not the w3680. Is that just how it reads?

Another thing i see that is different, Is the low base clock but high memory speeds. Does this mean it is also not limited by the memory divider of 1333mhz?


----------



## Thoir

what are your thoughts on the Apricorn S.Velocity Solo x2 I can get it for $70 cheaper than the Velocity Duo x2 per specs they should do the same speeds in raid 0 the only difference I can see is the controller Marvell 9182 on the solo x2 vs Marvell 9230 on the duo x2.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> so does that mean that it will indeed be a hex core, if it has the q3qr designation??


It also means that CPU is property of Intel and you are essentially purchasing stolen goods.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> It also means that CPU is property of Intel and you are essentially purchasing stolen goods.


Well how bout that officer friendly. That thought NEVER crossed my mind


----------



## DRKreiger

You know i see so many people running ES chips. Yet i've never heard of intel knocking on anyone's door with the cops, or copyright rep in tow


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> You know i see so many people running ES chips. Yet i've never heard of intel knocking on anyone's door with the cops, or copyright rep in tow


These CPUs are so old I doubt Intel even wants them back. It would cost them too much money to prosecute each individual, and it wouldn't help their company image.


----------



## OCmember

The double standard it creates kills me


----------



## Dhiru

I have finally got my hands on the Xeon X5670 and replaced the i7 920 on my x58 setup.



Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/73iugj

I can't boot when I increase the base clock past 160. I have managed to get stable 3.8Ghz overclock with 160 BCLK with 1.2V VCore. I have an Intel DX58SO x58 motherboard, which is probably the worst x58 motherboard that was ever made. I was struggling to overclock my previous i7 920 and often at times the PC would fail to boot for unknown reasons.

If anyone is planning on getting a used DX58SO, consider the following issues
1. BIOS is totally buggy. You can't increase the CPU PLL voltage.
2. BIOS setup is very slow at times. The text refreshes like a Deskjet printer printing a page.
3. Sometimes when overclocking, PC won't boot. I need to unplug the power cord, let it rest for 10 minutes and try to boot again.
4. Sometimes drives will magically disappear. Needs a power cycle again.
5. You can't hibernate when overclocking, because there is a BIOS bug that resets the VCore of the CPU when coming out of hybernation.
6. There is an interrupt remapping bug when using linux with no fix from Intel.
7. PC doesn't boot at times by giving out beeps indicating memory issue. I will need to remove all the ram sticks, install just one RAM, boot up, shut down, install all ram sticks and reboot. (Happens once every 3 days atleast).
8. Fan Control is crap. You can either set it to automatic (Controlled by BIOS) or disabled (Fans run at full speed). You can't control the fans from the OS no matter what. Only way of controlling the fans is by using Intel® Desktop Control Center, which is totally outdated and only works on Windows 7.
9. No handy way of resetting the bios settings in case of a failed boot. I will need to change the motherboard jumper pins which is exactly below the GPU. (I will need to remove the GPU to reset bios settings), which forces me to use the Failsafe Watchdog which sucks.

So I guess I am pretty much done with overclocking on this setup. I just can't get it past 160 BCLK no matter what. Temperatures at 3.8Ghz overclock max out at 50C on AIO when running prime95 and I have a really good thermal overclocking headroom, but I just can't overclock.








*
Lesson:* Never ever ever ever buy Intel boards especially if you are planning on overclocking. Don't pick up this x58 Intel board unless someone is giving it to you for free. It deserves the trash can. It's so ironic that a company which manufactures the best processors ends up manufacturing the worst motherboards.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Sucks you can only get 3.8Ghz when 4.2Ghz is the norm on these cpus. The Intel boards look like turds, so I never considered them at all.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

If it has the QPI link speed option, try lowering it.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> If it has the QPI link speed option, try lowering it.


This^^^ I know that the intel boards were absolute turds, but there has to be a limiting factor. you should easily be able to get bast 160 base clock


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> I have finally got my hands on the Xeon X5670 and replaced the i7 920 on my x58 setup.
> I can't boot when I increase the base clock past 160.


I see the QPI is very high for that speed, post a screeny of the memory tab for CPUZ. I bet the uncore is really high. meaning you would need gobbs of VTT/DRAM core voltage. Drop that multiplier for the uncore qpi dram/vtt to its lowest setting. 1.5x the speed of the ram.
That should fix the problem


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I see the QPI is very high for that speed, post a screeny of the memory tab for CPUZ. I bet the uncore is really high. meaning you would need gobbs of VTT/DRAM core voltage. Drop that multiplier for the uncore qpi dram/vtt to its lowest setting. 1.5x the speed of the ram.
> That should fix the problem


Here you go..


----------



## jura11

Hi guys

Seems I've inaccurate reading of temps and CPUFAN speed in HWMonitor and many other SW like AIDA or even in SIV64,my P6X58D-E is still on earlier BIOS 0303 and thinking to switch to newer one BIOS,but really not sure if this can cure this or is this issue/conflict between the Goverlay LCD and those SW(AIDA64,SIV64 etc)

Here is screenshot of the CPUID HWMonitor



Plus my RAM voltage seems bit high,I've set my RAM voltage at 1.5v this I'm pretty sure

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Vip3r011

got same issue on r3e with hwmonitor somtimes..where the clock speed on max column will jump to 6ghz or 9ghz..
ps: usualy when i run cpu-z and hwmonitor together


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vip3r011*
> 
> got same issue on r3e with hwmonitor somtimes..where the clock speed on max column will jump to 6ghz or 9ghz..
> ps: usualy when i run cpu-z and hwmonitor together


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> Seems I've inaccurate reading of temps and CPUFAN speed in HWMonitor and many other SW like AIDA or even in SIV64,my P6X58D-E is still on earlier BIOS 0303 and thinking to switch to newer one BIOS,but really not sure if this can cure this or is this issue/conflict between the Goverlay LCD and those SW(AIDA64,SIV64 etc)
> 
> Here is screenshot of the CPUID HWMonitor
> 
> 
> 
> Plus my RAM voltage seems bit high,I've set my RAM voltage at 1.5v this I'm pretty sure
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Both of these are frequency issues due to the SW accessing the chip at the same time, or what is thought to be clock oscillation. The voltage is merely a SW bug. Go off what you bois says, and check read points right on the board itself with a DMM (volt meter).


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> Here you go..


You have the ram at 1600, so 3200 uncore is 2x. drop that to the lowest possible setting 1.5x ram speed 2400mz. if your bios does not have it try to update it. As for the QPI link. that will be also set to the lowest setting, one above slow mode if available. I'm running my ram @ 2000mhz, and a NB/uncore @ 3600. My QPI is still lower that yours at 3600.If my base clock was @ 160, I would be down to 3200ish.

hope that helps if you have the settings... WHICH YOU REALLY SHOULD


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> You have the ram at 1600, so 3200 uncore is 2x. drop that to the lowest possible setting 1.5x ram speed 2400mz. if your bios does not have it try to update it. As for the QPI link. that will be also set to the lowest setting, one above slow mode if available. I'm running my ram @ 2000mhz, and a NB/uncore @ 3600. My QPI is still lower that yours at 3600.If my base clock was @ 160, I would be down to 3200ish.
> 
> hope that helps if you have the settings... WHICH YOU REALLY SHOULD


Exactly. Currently, the base clock is set to 160, Memory Multiplier to 10 and Uncore Multiplier to 20. This gives me 1600Mhz with 3200 NB. I have tried lowering the Memory Multiplier to 8 and Uncore Multiplier to 16 and it totally refuses to boot. Even when I reset the base clock to 135 (stock), I can't boot unless I set the uncore exactly to 2x the memory multiplier.

I have done a lot of reading in the past and it appears that the issue is actually with the motherboard. Look at this article where techreport had exactly similar issues and can't get past base clock 160.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> If it has the QPI link speed option, try lowering it.


Tried it and doesn't work on anything except 6.4GT/s. Check the article that I linked above.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> Exactly. Currently, the base clock is set to 160, Memory Multiplier to 10 and Uncore Multiplier to 20. This gives me 1600Mhz with 3200 NB. I have tried lowering the Memory Multiplier to 8 and Uncore Multiplier to 16 and it totally refuses to boot. Even when I reset the base clock to 135 (stock), I can't boot unless I set the uncore exactly to 2x the memory multiplier.
> 
> I have done a lot of reading in the past and it appears that the issue is actually with the motherboard. Look at this article where techreport had exactly similar issues and can't get past base clock 160.
> Tried it and doesn't work on anything except 6.4GT/s. Check the article that I linked above.


Maybe try 1 DIMM of RAM??


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Maybe try 1 DIMM of RAM??


Yes. I am doing all the tests with a single ram stick installed.


----------



## DRKreiger

seems like it's time for a board


----------



## heb1001

I received another p6t7 ws today. Took off the motherboard heatsink to redo the heat transfer compound and found someone had been there before me. One thermal pad missing and a tiny tiny chip out of the top corner of one of the NF200 chips. I'm hoping it's still going to work because it's otherwise in quite good condition. I need to get another thermal pad before I can test it out.


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> seems like it's time for a board


Probably.









Interestingly, I have currently set the Memory settings to Auto which gives me 174 tRFC. However, if I set it to manual, I can't increase the tRFC higher than 140 in BIOS manual mode, which leads to a failed boot.

EDIT: This is my memory modules: http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX1600C9D3B1_4G.pdf


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> I have finally got my hands on the Xeon X5670 and replaced the i7 920 on my x58 setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/73iugj
> 
> I can't boot when I increase the base clock past 160. I have managed to get stable 3.8Ghz overclock with 160 BCLK with 1.2V VCore. I have an Intel DX58SO x58 motherboard, which is probably the worst x58 motherboard that was ever made. I was struggling to overclock my previous i7 920 and often at times the PC would fail to boot for unknown reasons.
> 
> If anyone is planning on getting a used DX58SO, consider the following issues
> 1. BIOS is totally buggy. You can't increase the CPU PLL voltage.
> 2. BIOS setup is very slow at times. The text refreshes like a Deskjet printer printing a page.
> 3. Sometimes when overclocking, PC won't boot. I need to unplug the power cord, let it rest for 10 minutes and try to boot again.
> 4. Sometimes drives will magically disappear. Needs a power cycle again.
> 5. You can't hibernate when overclocking, because there is a BIOS bug that resets the VCore of the CPU when coming out of hybernation.
> 6. There is an interrupt remapping bug when using linux with no fix from Intel.
> 7. PC doesn't boot at times by giving out beeps indicating memory issue. I will need to remove all the ram sticks, install just one RAM, boot up, shut down, install all ram sticks and reboot. (Happens once every 3 days atleast).
> 8. Fan Control is crap. You can either set it to automatic (Controlled by BIOS) or disabled (Fans run at full speed). You can't control the fans from the OS no matter what. Only way of controlling the fans is by using Intel® Desktop Control Center, which is totally outdated and only works on Windows 7.
> 9. No handy way of resetting the bios settings in case of a failed boot. I will need to change the motherboard jumper pins which is exactly below the GPU. (I will need to remove the GPU to reset bios settings), which forces me to use the Failsafe Watchdog which sucks.
> 
> So I guess I am pretty much done with overclocking on this setup. I just can't get it past 160 BCLK no matter what. Temperatures at 3.8Ghz overclock max out at 50C on AIO when running prime95 and I have a really good thermal overclocking headroom, but I just can't overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Lesson:* Never ever ever ever buy Intel boards especially if you are planning on overclocking. Don't pick up this x58 Intel board unless someone is giving it to you for free. It deserves the trash can. It's so ironic that a company which manufactures the best processors ends up manufacturing the worst motherboards.


Your validation says you have 2 different kinds/speeds of RAM installed at the same time. What's up with that? Also it lists 4 sticks which is an odd config for a triple channel architecture.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Your validation says you have 2 different kinds/speeds of RAM installed at the same time. What's up with that? Also it lists 4 sticks which is an odd config for a triple channel architecture.


its probably the motherboard glitching out. The x58dso isnt exactly the best board on the planet. Its built by intel. Also he is running 2 different kits of ram


----------



## heb1001

Boots with the GPU in any of the 7 x16 slots so the chipped NF200 is maybe OK.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> You know i see so many people running ES chips. Yet i've never heard of intel knocking on anyone's door with the cops, or copyright rep in tow


http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1260875


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> its probably the motherboard glitching out. The x58dso isnt exactly the best board on the planet. Its built by intel. Also he is running 2 different kits of ram


My R2 Gene won't boot if I install Corsair Dominator RAM at the same time as any of my other types of RAM. Maybe the mixed RAM is causing some of the problems. I did see the comment about over clocking with just 1 stick but he also mentioned regularly having to remove all the sticks and boot with just 1 before reinstalling them. That smells like an issue arising from mixed types of RAM to me.


----------



## SmOgER

Hey,

so if I assume correctly, GA-EX58-UD3R does in fact support Xeons like X5660 or E5540 despite them not being listen in compatibility list, is that correct?

If so, do I need to inject the bios microcodes first like it is the case with LGA771 CPUs on LGA775 boards or will it work straight away?

Thanks.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> My R2 Gene won't boot if I install Corsair Dominator RAM at the same time as any of my other types of RAM. Maybe the mixed RAM is causing some of the problems. I did see the comment about over clocking with just 1 stick but he also mentioned regularly having to remove all the sticks and boot with just 1 before reinstalling them. That smells like an issue arising from mixed types of RAM to me.


absolutely. But another thing to check, since he is applying pressure over and over again the to board. Is to loosen the heatsink/waterblock a bit.
i remember my evga classy had that issue too.


----------



## Lundy

Hello, I recently bought a Asus rampage III gene board and a x5560 (it was cheap like 12 bucks?). Problem is I can't find much overclocking info for my processor or similar ones like x5550 or x5570 which leads me to believe maybe it's not a great overclocker. If anyone could refer me to some OC's for this CPU that would be great! Or if you guys think I should seriously consider just getting an x5660 or similiar (I'm not entirely sure what the best value option for the board is anymore).


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Hello, I recently bought a Asus rampage III gene board and a x5560 (it was cheap like 12 bucks?). Problem is I can't find much overclocking info for my processor or similar ones like x5550 or x5570 which leads me to believe maybe it's not a great overclocker. If anyone could refer me to some OC's for this CPU that would be great! Or if you guys think I should seriously consider just getting an x5660 or similiar (I'm not entirely sure what the best value option for the board is anymore).


Look at i7-930 threads.

X5560 is pretty much i7-930. The only differences are relatively minor ones required by servers as far as I'am aware.

Something around 4.1Ghz would equal to the performance of i5-6600. Just did my research, cause I'am interested in this platform too.


----------



## Dhiru

Hey Guys,

I have finally hit 4.6Ghz with my X5670 on my DX58SO. It took me almost 2 days of tinkering with the OC settings to get it booting and stable. Thanks to everyone who helped me out, specially @DRKreiger and @xxpenguinxx.

I had to lower the uncore multiplier for the memory along with the QPI link speed. The problem with the BIOS on this Intel board was that if I changed the uncore multiplier, the QPI link speed was being changed too but was not visible. I can still see the old link speed in the BIOS but in reality, the QPI link speed never changes to what I manually set, since a change to the uncore multiplier was overriding the QPI speed causing boot to fail due to QPI link being very high. Furthermore, the QPI link wasn't being changed unless I do a complete powercycle.

I had to use the Intel Desktop Control Center software to modify the memory uncore multiplier without affecting the QPI link speed. I am assuming the BIOS had a logic which would automatically adjust QPI link rate based on uncore, which wasn't being done by the Software application. Thankfully, I was able to lower the uncore from the Software and QPI link speed from the BIOS (Software had no option to change the QPI link speed). If I happen to change any memory related setting from within the BIOS, the QPI will reset again causing failed boot, but I guess I can live with it.









Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/qib0el


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Your validation says you have 2 different kinds/speeds of RAM installed at the same time. What's up with that? Also it lists 4 sticks which is an odd config for a triple channel architecture.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> its probably the motherboard glitching out. The x58dso isnt exactly the best board on the planet. Its built by intel. Also he is running 2 different kits of ram


Yes. I had different speed ram sticks installed during the validation because at the same time, I was testing my Virtual Machines performance, but I always use just 1 ram stick when messing with the overclocking settings. This particular board that I have has 3 blue ram slots and 1 black ram slot. The very first BIOS version supported Triple Channel Configuration on the 3 Blue slots and if I had installed another module in the 4th black slot, the mode would revert to single channel. Subsequent BIOS updates enabled Triple Channel functionality even when 4 ram slots were installed, but the performance wasn't upto the mark and there were occasional issues wherein the motherboard wouldn't post unless I removed the 4th ram stick. I was always testing OC with a single ram stick installed and the mixture of ram had nothing to do with me unable to OC. It was a BIOS bug as I stated above.

I really want atleast 16GB of RAM for virtual machines. It was hard to find a Triple Channel 3 x 8GB kit locally and I didn't want to install 4 sticks because this motherboard has a lot of issues with ram channels when running Triple Channel with 4 sticks. (Google for DX58SO memory post issues). I had to settle for 2 x 8GB Dual Channel Kingston HyperX Beast 2400Mhz which I have picked up for $100 since it was the last DDR3 kit available in the store. Did I make a right choice by picking up a Dual Channel kit or would it had make sense to buy a Triple Channel 24GB kit online?


----------



## XAslanX

Got a X58 platform donated to me by another member that I really needed for work. The 12 cores and massive amount of memory make a great machine for multiple virtual machines and penetration testing. No plans on overclocking as this is strictly a work machine and I need it 100% stable.

Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/qy7b57


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have finally hit 4.6Ghz with my X5670 on my DX58SO. It took me almost 2 days of tinkering with the OC settings to get it booting and stable. Thanks to everyone who helped me out, specially @DRKreiger and @xxpenguinxx.
> 
> I had to lower the uncore multiplier for the memory along with the QPI link speed. The problem with the BIOS on this Intel board was that if I changed the uncore multiplier, the QPI link speed was being changed too but was not visible. I can still see the old link speed in the BIOS but in reality, the QPI link speed never changes to what I manually set, since a change to the uncore multiplier was overriding the QPI speed causing boot to fail due to QPI link being very high. Furthermore, the QPI link wasn't being changed unless I do a complete powercycle.
> 
> I had to use the Intel Desktop Control Center software to modify the memory uncore multiplier without affecting the QPI link speed. I am assuming the BIOS had a logic which would automatically adjust QPI link rate based on uncore, which wasn't being done by the Software application. Thankfully, I was able to lower the uncore from the Software and QPI link speed from the BIOS (Software had no option to change the QPI link speed). If I happen to change any memory related setting from within the BIOS, the QPI will reset again causing failed boot, but I guess I can live with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/qib0el
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I had different speed ram sticks installed during the validation because at the same time, I was testing my Virtual Machines performance, but I always use just 1 ram stick when messing with the overclocking settings. This particular board that I have has 3 blue ram slots and 1 black ram slot. The very first BIOS version supported Triple Channel Configuration on the 3 Blue slots and if I had installed another module in the 4th black slot, the mode would revert to single channel. Subsequent BIOS updates enabled Triple Channel functionality even when 4 ram slots were installed, but the performance wasn't upto the mark and there were occasional issues wherein the motherboard wouldn't post unless I removed the 4th ram stick. I was always testing OC with a single ram stick installed and the mixture of ram had nothing to do with me unable to OC. It was a BIOS bug as I stated above.
> 
> I really want atleast 16GB of RAM for virtual machines. It was hard to find a Triple Channel 3 x 8GB kit locally and I didn't want to install 4 sticks because this motherboard has a lot of issues with ram channels when running Triple Channel with 4 sticks. (Google for DX58SO memory post issues). I had to settle for 2 x 8GB Dual Channel Kingston HyperX Beast 2400Mhz which I have picked up for $100 since it was the last DDR3 kit available in the store. Did I make a right choice by picking up a Dual Channel kit or would it had make sense to buy a Triple Channel 24GB kit online?


Personally, I just bought 6 sticks of 8GB DDR-2400 without worrying about getting a matched set and then manually overclocked them and found the fastest working timings. (DDR3 2000 8-10-11-24 -2T on one CPU and a bit slower on another CPU with a weaker memory controller).

My R2 Gene can't do 2400, 48 GB is out of spec and the timing is only guaranteed for 1 DIMM per channel anyway so there is no real value in buying sets.

If you want to put in extra effort, you can buy an extra couple of DIMMs and push the frequency to the limit to find the best ones and reject the worst. Essentially making your own matched set. But if you don't have another use for the rejected ones this is not really worth it from a price/performance POV.

I get the memory stable with a slightly higher BCLK than I intend to use (2.5% higher perhaps) and then use those settings with the lower target BCLK so there is some known headroom for really rock solid stability.

Sounds like this process could be quite labour intensive with your motherboard issues though.


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Personally, I just bought 6 sticks of 8GB DDR-2400 without worrying about getting a matched set and then manually overclocked them and found the fastest working timings. (DDR3 2000 8-10-11-24 -2T on one CPU and a bit slower on another CPU with a weaker memory controller).
> 
> My R2 Gene can't do 2400, 48 GB is out of spec and the timing is only guaranteed for 1 DIMM per channel anyway so there is no real value in buying sets.
> 
> If you want to put in extra effort, you can buy an extra couple of DIMMs and push the frequency to the limit to find the best ones and reject the worst. Essentially making your own matched set. But if you don't have another use for the rejected ones this is not really worth it from a price/performance POV.
> 
> I get the memory stable with a slightly higher BCLK than I intend to use (2.5% higher perhaps) and then use those settings with the lower target BCLK so there is some known headroom for really rock solid stability.
> 
> Sounds like this process could be quite labour intensive with your motherboard issues though.


I did the exact same thing for my I7-920. Over time, I had purchased 4 sticks of 4GB 1600Mhz Kingston Ram each bearing the exact same part and model number. 2 of the sticks were labelled 1600Mhz, but were actually set to 1333Mhz by default. Each of the ram had a different manufacturing date, with the oldest one being 2011. I had tinkered with the timing and voltage values and I was able to get a stable running 1600Mhz ram with I7 920 clocked at 4 Ghz. These settings just didn't work for the replacement X5670.

I went to the store in the afternoon today hoping to purchase a triple channel memory. I wasn't able to find 3 x 8GB Memory so I have though of buying 3 identical individual sticks, but I didn't really want to play a luck game. I ended up picking a dual channel 16GB kit to replace my old 4 x 4GB. Ironically, DDR3 is as costly as DDR4.

My board supports ECC memory and 32GB or 64GB server pulls from ebay are quite cheap, but.......


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Look at i7-930 threads.
> 
> X5560 is pretty much i7-930. The only differences are relatively minor ones required by servers as far as I'am aware.
> 
> Something around 4.1Ghz would equal to the performance of i5-6600. Just did my research, cause I'am interested in this platform too.


Thank you very much for this info, it does seem to be just like the i7 930! Btw do you think there is better economical options for the x58? Wish there was some sort of ranking when it comes with the ql of the overclocks on each model.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Hello, I recently bought a Asus rampage III gene board and a x5560 (it was cheap like 12 bucks?). Problem is I can't find much overclocking info for my processor or similar ones like x5550 or x5570 which leads me to believe maybe it's not a great overclocker. If anyone could refer me to some OC's for this CPU that would be great! Or if you guys think I should seriously consider just getting an x5660 or similiar (I'm not entirely sure what the best value option for the board is anymore).


Waahey fellow R3G owner









They are great little boards - you may be able to get ~220 bclk before having to resort to dirty old PCI frquency overclocks (I have found that I can boot/load/bench at just over 230 bclk but I need PCI to be at 105; not tried any higher.

Regarding "value"; I guess it is what you feel comfortable with. To keep within recommended voltage limits almost all 6 cores will reach 4-4.2 Ghz - including the OP's famed 5639.

A "bigger" hex core will cost more; however will need less voltage to stabilize at 4.2ish. For perspective, my L5649 is IBT stable at 4.28 Ghz (all cores, HT on) @ 1.32v VCore; but anything higher requires significant voltage. 4.3 requires 1.38v, 4.4 requires 1.43v, 4.5 isnt IBT stable with what I am comfortable to have as Vcore.

I have also found that trying to have your single/dual core turbo multi's also requires a bit more Vcore. 4.2 (all cores) with 4.6 (2 core turbo) requires nearly 1.46v VCore. IMHO, the very minor performace increase is not worth the higher voltage & heat.

I would love to get a 5680 and clock the snot out of it to bask in 5+ Ghz glory (just like the earlier contributors to this thread); but for me - the money/risk is not worth it.

I have had no issues with any game, and am still thoughly impressed with the Xeon/x58 platform.

Good luck with your overclocking adventures!


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> Waahey fellow R3G owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are great little boards - you may be able to get ~220 bclk before having to resort to dirty old PCI frquency overclocks (I have found that I can boot/load/bench at just over 230 bclk but I need PCI to be at 105; not tried any higher.
> 
> Regarding "value"; I guess it is what you feel comfortable with. To keep within recommended voltage limits almost all 6 cores will reach 4-4.2 Ghz - including the OP's famed 5639.
> 
> A "bigger" hex core will cost more; however will need less voltage to stabilize at 4.2ish. For perspective, my L5649 is IBT stable at 4.28 Ghz (all cores, HT on) @ 1.32v VCore; but anything higher requires significant voltage. 4.3 requires 1.38v, 4.4 requires 1.43v, 4.5 isnt IBT stable with what I am comfortable to have as Vcore.
> 
> I have also found that trying to have your single/dual core turbo multi's also requires a bit more Vcore. 4.2 (all cores) with 4.6 (2 core turbo) requires nearly 1.46v VCore. IMHO, the very minor performace increase is not worth the higher voltage & heat.
> 
> I would love to get a 5680 and clock the snot out of it to bask in 5+ Ghz glory (just like the earlier contributors to this thread); but for me - the money/risk is not worth it.
> 
> I have had no issues with any game, and am still thoughly impressed with the Xeon/x58 platform.
> 
> Good luck with your overclocking adventures!


Thank you for your advice! I'm happy to find out my board is a good overclocker, I was bit concerned I made a bad purchase, but it's aesthetically pleasing to look at, and has a lot of flashy lights so I can't complain







not to mention the two 6.0Gb/s sata ports which not all x58 boards have.

Will consider purchasing a 6 core but my goal with this build was to make it as cost efficient as possible so the 5680 is definitely out of the picture since at that price point one might as well buy one of the newer i5/i7s I don't know if it's possible to buy a 6 core for less than 70 on ebay anymore I'll def keep an eye out for good bids.


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Thank you very much for this info, it does seem to be just like the i7 930! Btw do you think there is better economical options for the x58? Wish there was some sort of ranking when it comes with the ql of the overclocks on each model.


6 core xeons are very popular with x58 platform currently. You can get a decent 4Ghz overclock easily.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Thank you for your advice! I'm happy to find out my board is a good overclocker, I was bit concerned I made a bad purchase, but it's aesthetically pleasing to look at, and has a lot of flashy lights so I can't complain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not to mention the two 6.0Gb/s sata ports which not all x58 boards have.
> 
> Will consider purchasing a 6 core but my goal with this build was to make it as cost efficient as possible so the 5680 is definitely out of the picture since at that price point one might as well buy one of the newer i5/i7s I don't know if it's possible to buy a 6 core for less than 70 on ebay anymore I'll def keep an eye out for good bids.


Well, you can easily find X5650 under $70 on ebay if you look for it. Keep an eye out for cheap deals.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*
> 
> Got a X58 platform donated to me by another member that I really needed for work. *The 12 cores and massive amount of memory make a great machine for multiple virtual machines and penetration testing*. No plans on overclocking as this is strictly a work machine and I need it 100% stable.
> 
> Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/qy7b57


You work in a porn industry?

jk.


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> You work in a porn industry?
> 
> jk.


Not sure if serious









http://www.sans.org/course/network-penetration-testing-ethical-hacking

https://www.kali.org/penetration-testing-with-kali-linux/


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> You work in a porn industry?
> 
> jk.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*
> 
> Not sure if serious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sans.org/course/network-penetration-testing-ethical-hacking
> 
> https://www.kali.org/penetration-testing-with-kali-linux/


Maybe you dont want another Ashley Madison's incident.

Not sure if either is serious.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

For some reason I was thinking ballistics


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Thank you for your advice! I'm happy to find out my board is a good overclocker, I was bit concerned I made a bad purchase, but it's aesthetically pleasing to look at, and has a lot of flashy lights so I can't complain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not to mention the two 6.0Gb/s sata ports which not all x58 boards have.
> 
> Will consider purchasing a 6 core but my goal with this build was to make it as cost efficient as possible so the 5680 is definitely out of the picture since at that price point one might as well buy one of the newer i5/i7s I don't know if it's possible to buy a 6 core for less than 70 on ebay anymore I'll def keep an eye out for good bids.


If you already have the 1366 M/B, it would almost always be more cost effective to get a 56xx than spring for a newer board + cpu + ?dd4


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Thank you for your advice! I'm happy to find out my board is a good overclocker, I was bit concerned I made a bad purchase, but it's aesthetically pleasing to look at, and has a lot of flashy lights so I can't complain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not to mention the two 6.0Gb/s sata ports which not all x58 boards have.
> 
> Will consider purchasing a 6 core but my goal with this build was to make it as cost efficient as possible so the 5680 is definitely out of the picture since at that price point one might as well buy one of the newer i5/i7s I don't know if it's possible to buy a 6 core for less than 70 on ebay anymore I'll def keep an eye out for good bids.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Thank you for your advice! I'm happy to find out my board is a good overclocker, I was bit concerned I made a bad purchase, but it's aesthetically pleasing to look at, and has a lot of flashy lights so I can't complain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not to mention the two 6.0Gb/s sata ports which not all x58 boards have.
> 
> Will consider purchasing a 6 core but my goal with this build was to make it as cost efficient as possible so the 5680 is definitely out of the picture since at that price point one might as well buy one of the newer i5/i7s I don't know if it's possible to buy a 6 core for less than 70 on ebay anymore I'll def keep an eye out for good bids.


The x56xx series is only slower than the 3690k clock for clock by like 5 percent lol. Unless someone drops a 3930k in your lap for damn near free get one. Hell my friend gave me a fx8350 and im still on the look out for a cheap 6 core for my x58 setup.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> The x56xx series is only slower than the 3690k clock for clock by like 5 percent lol. Unless someone drops a 3930k in your lap for damn near free get one. Hell my friend gave me a fx8350 and im still on the look out for a cheap 6 core for my x58 setup.



More like 10% depending on what you do, but yeah not much overall. I basically paid about $40 to upgrade to the e5-1650 (3930k) because I found a good deal on both a board and CPU.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> 
> More like 10% depending on what you do, but yeah not much overall. I basically paid about $40 to upgrade to the e5-1650 (3930k) because I found a good deal on both a board and CPU.


But for those of us that have great boards and a $90 xeon 5-10% slower than an expensive upgrade, it really doesn't make any sense at all. I personally love the platform. extremely durable. and won't sh*# the bed with a few powerful graphics cards. Nor have i ever burned a 1366 chip from juice or heat. TRUST ME I HAVE TRIED. just for the excuse to have my go at the silicone lottery again.

If you like to get every penny out of a product, than buying the X58 platform is one of best purchases any of who did, have ever made. plain and simple.

If you could get your hands on an SR2 that is not $800, and throw 2 X5650's in, you would have a 24 thread beast on your hands (minus all the goofy crap that board does). Build a 2 chip, overclockable 2011 xeon board. PSSSHHHT. you may as well by a nice car.

Until I kill my board by some crazy occurrence, I'll just keep buying cheaper by the dozen XEONs, and clock the balls out of them. 









Sorry about the rant!! Had a day from SATAN's butt crack, got me all wound up


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> But for those of us that have great boards and a $90 xeon 5-10% slower than an expensive upgrade, it really doesn't make any sense at all. I personally love the platform. extremely durable. and won't sh*# the bed with a few powerful graphics cards. Nor have i ever burned a 1366 chip from juice or heat. TRUST ME I HAVE TRIED. just for the excuse to have my go at the silicone lottery again.
> 
> If you like to get every penny out of a product, than buying the X58 platform is one of best purchases any of who did, have ever made. plain and simple.
> 
> If you could get your hands on an SR2 that is not $800, and throw 2 X5650's in, you would have a 24 thread beast on your hands (minus all the goofy crap that board does). Build a 2 chip, overclockable 2011 xeon board. PSSSHHHT. you may as well by a nice car.
> 
> Until I kill my board by some crazy occurrence, I'll just keep buying cheaper by the dozen XEONs, and clock the balls out of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the rant!! Had a day from SATAN's butt crack, got me all wound up


Absolutely, assuming you get a board for a decent price or upgrade your existing build, it's a great bang for buck platform and overclocks very well. There's a reason I still have a few builds laying around. My server is a dual x5670 with 48gb of ram and it's great for VM's and other thread heavy tasks.

I wouldn't have even considered x79 if I didn't get the board for $100 off the going price. Ended up selling my P6T6 for more than I paid for the x79 Deluxe.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Nor have i ever burned a 1366 chip from juice or heat. *TRUST ME I HAVE TRIED.* just for the excuse to have my go at the silicone lottery again.


I don't think you've honestly "tried" to kill your CPU. Heat isn't necessarily a "killer" or the only issue. It can lead to degradation and yes possible boot issues or death over time. If you haven't killed it yet I'll give you some hints.

-Crank up the vCore and CPU PLL.
-Crank up the PCIe Freq.
-Send the vRAM voltage well above of 1.65v and outside of the 0.5v Uncore voltage settings.

Find stable settings and let a stress test, just let it run. I can already see the degrading and death as long as the CPU doesn't shut itself off. If it does disable the CPU protections in the BIOS like Thermal Throttling etc.

If you really want to kill it right off the back. Crank up the Vcore to the max or set the OV jumpers if your board supports them and just turn the PC on. It should kill it during POST.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> But for those of us that have great boards and a $90 xeon 5-10% slower than an expensive upgrade, it really doesn't make any sense at all. I personally love the platform. extremely durable. and won't sh*# the bed with a few powerful graphics cards. *Nor have i ever burned a 1366 chip from juice or heat. TRUST ME I HAVE TRIED. just for the excuse to have my go at the silicone lottery again.*


I have posted before but I have been around LGA1366/X58 ever since it was first released in 2008 (I was one of the first to get an i7 965 XE and a Rampage II Extreme) and voltage and heat will kill a CPU if not degrade it. The effects may not be immediate depending on the damage and the period/duration but it will affect the operation of the chip in some way or form later on just like how ESD is hard to diagnose or recognize.There was alot of discussion on this and debate but here is one of the very first and earliest reports from Xtremeystems:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?207972-Core-i7-Vdimm-VTT-Graveyard-D

There is also a reason why motherboard manufacturers have this sticker over the DIMM slots on motherboards such as the P6T Deluxe:


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> -Crank up the vCore and CPU PLL.


Can confirm









Although it was also with (confirmed) bad memory and an ESQS engineering sample, voltage was what you used for your 5.2 Ghz OC's I think...


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> If you like to get every penny out of a product, than buying the X58 platform is one of best purchases any of who did, have ever made. plain and simple.


This is so true. I was one of the earliest adopter of i7 1st Generation and I can very well say that this platform has lasted long. Really longer than my previous Pentium 4 and LGA775. I had never felt my PC falling behind in any aspects no matter how much I end up pushing it. X5670 gave it a new life and I won't be upgrading anytime soon.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> This is so true. I was one of the earliest adopter of i7 1st Generation and I can very well say that this platform has lasted long. Really longer than my previous Pentium 4 and LGA775. I had never felt my PC falling behind in any aspects no matter how much I end up pushing it. X5670 gave it a new life and I won't be upgrading anytime soon.


There's many reasons why X58 has lasted this long and it includes but not limited to:

1. Hyperthreading technology re-introduction
2. LGA1366 Xeon availability and popularity beginning 2013 and onwards
3. Significant single core performance improvements over LGA775 counterparts
4. Much better over-clocking capabilities
5. ICH10R use versus ICH9R in X48 chipsets
6. Integrated Memory controller
7. Native quad-core design versus dual FSB connected dual core islands
8. Modularity of architecture
9. Intel turbo boost v1 technology

etc...

The list goes on but why the LGA1366/X58 platform is so significant and relevant today even with LGA2011/LGA2011-3 is because of the numerous improvements and evolutionary/revolutionary features and design of the chipset of Nehalem and later Gulftown. I remember reading the white-papers on X58 and Nehalem and I was so impressed when I first read them that even LGA2011 X79/X99 pale in comparison. X79/X99 are more evolutionary developments in my opinion and this is why X58 will still be continue to relevant especially with 32nm Xeon popularity. Sure the chipset may not have native USB3/Sata 6Gbps but those have been implemented with third party controllers.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> Can confirm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it was also with (confirmed) bad memory and an ESQS engineering sample, voltage was what you used for your 5.2 Ghz OC's I think...


I hit 5.4Ghz and almost had a heart attack for 45 minutes afterwards. Yeah you have to hit some pretty high voltages to get 5Ghz+, but not many people push their CPU PLL very high. I think people mess around with the PCIe Frequency which will kill nearly every thing one by one at any given time lol. Not funny, but there's a reason Intel LOCKS the PCIe Freq. now. They know people will do crazy things for the pointless e-peen that will be outdated within a week.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> This is so true. I was one of the earliest adopter of i7 1st Generation and I can very well say that this platform has lasted long. Really longer than my previous *Pentium 4 and LGA775*. I had never felt my PC falling behind in any aspects no matter how much I end up pushing it. X5670 gave it a new life and I won't be upgrading anytime soon.


I still have my Pentium 4 laying around. I never use it anymore, but that P4 EE was a beast. I used it for many years. It lasted around 8 years with some of my music programs. I finally retired it completely in 2010\2011 or somewhere around that time. I might hook it back up one day and slap a cheap GPU in it to see what it can do.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Dominator GTs came in today:



Not bad for $110 shipped. Ver2.1 too, which are harder to come by. Still have to test them out, will do later tonight.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Hitman Direct X 12 benchmarks incoming.........AT 12PM EST! The game didn't release at midnight. It does have a built in benchmark tool, but of course I run my own benchmarks tools. I've been messing around with Vulkan and DirectX 12 now so hopefully my program performs properly. Unfortunately, there's nothing I can do. In the meantime I've ran a benchmark on The Witcher 3 @ 4K 100% maxed out with SSAO [NO NVIDIA GAMEWORKS]. The hair looks really good without Nvidia Hairworks.

The Witcher 3 [100% Maxed + SSAO - Nvidia Gameworks DISABLED] - 4K
AMD R9 *Fury X @ Stock* Settings [Crimson 16.1 Drivers]
[email protected]
RAM: DDR3-1600Mhz
Gameplay Duration: 10 minutes

_Click me_


_Click me_


*FPS Avg: 36fps*
FPS Max: 43.6fps
*FPS Min Caliber ™: 28.6fps
Frame time Avg: 27.9ms*

*Fury X Info:
Fan Speed: 50%
GPU Temp Avg: 46.5c*
GPU Temp Max: 48c
GPU Temp Min: 39c

*CPU info:
CPU Temp Avg: 41.1c*
CPU Temp Max: 50c
CPU Temp Min: 36c

*CPU Usage Avg: 10%*
CPU Usage Max: 30.3%

My Xeon X5660 @ 4.6Ghz + X58 + DDR3-1600Mhz + Fury X is matching a i7-5930K + X99 + DDR4-2400Mhz + Fury X in this game and a few others. Relating to the gaming side of things, I still have no reason to upgrade. I'll have to get around to running more test to see what I can squeeze out of 4K with no SSAO and lowering a few unnecessary settings.

I'm also going to benchmark this game at 3200x1800 and 2560x1440 using Fury X Stock settings of course. I really want to benchmark Hitman since it's running DX12.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Dominator GTs came in today:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for $110 shipped. Ver2.1 too, which are harder to come by. Still have to test them out, will do later tonight.


Aawww man. You lucky sob. 2000mhz?
Flea bay?


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I hit 5.4Ghz and almost had a heart attack for 45 minutes afterwards. Yeah you have to hit some pretty high voltages to get 5Ghz+, but not many people push their CPU PLL very high. I think people mess around with the PCIe Frequency which will kill nearly every thing one by one at any given time lol. Not funny, but there's a reason Intel LOCKS the PCIe Freq. now. They know people will do crazy things for the pointless e-peen that will be outdated within a week.
> I still have my Pentium 4 laying around. I never use it anymore, but that P4 EE was a beast. I used it for many years. It lasted around 8 years with some of my music programs. I finally retired it completely in 2010\2011 or somewhere around that time. I might hook it back up one day and slap a cheap GPU in it to see what it can do.


That is what I'm taling about. I ran prime at 4.9 and change. Some ridiculous voltage. High pll too. The chip took it for about 3 mons them crasjed something fierce and sh*× the bed bad. Wouldn't boot for about 10 mins. Pulled power and discarge psu and board caps. Since the the clocks and voltages have remained almost right where it was. I run 4400 core 1.38vs 2000 mem 1.65 36-3800 nb 1.35vt.

Poor 1.49v's in a 3770 and would likely die immediately.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Dominator GTs came in today:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for $110 shipped. Ver2.1 too, which are harder to come by. Still have to test them out, will do later tonight.


Very nice. Very rare too. When you get a chance check the tRFC speed too. I am curious if they are the same or similar to my kit. Thanks


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Dominator GTs came in today:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for $110 shipped. Ver2.1 too, which are harder to come by. Still have to test them out, will do later tonight.


Look familiar.. yours:
CMG8GX3M3A2000C8
6GB 3 X 2GB 2048MB 2000MHZ
8-8-8-24 1.65V VER 2.1

Ones I have:
CMT6GX3M3A2000C8
6GB 3 X 2GB 2048MB 2000MHZ
8-9-8-24 1.65V VER 7.1A

Timings look tighter on yours.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Aawww man. You lucky sob. 2000mhz?
> Flea bay?


Yes, on Ebay.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Very nice. Very rare too. When you get a chance check the tRFC speed too. I am curious if they are the same or similar to my kit. Thanks


They boot @ tRFC "60" no problem, not sure if stable yet. Also have a 3x2gb 1866MHz 7,8,7,20 Ver2.1 kit, but one stick died recently.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Look familiar.. yours:
> CMG8GX3M3A2000C8
> 6GB 3 X 2GB 2048MB 2000MHZ
> 8-8-8-24 1.65V VER 2.1
> 
> Ones I have:
> CMT6GX3M3A2000C8
> 6GB 3 X 2GB 2048MB 2000MHZ
> 8-9-8-24 1.65V VER 7.1A
> 
> Timings look tighter on yours.


Thanks, CL8 @2000 or lower is where it's at!

I have done some benches with one set at a time(3x2gb) Not stable by any means.



On another note though, testing all the sticks together proves difficult. I did find an anomaly with one stick. One stick doesn't read proplerly in cpuz and it doesn't have an XMP profile. But it boots and benches 7,8,7,24 2000Mhz by itself and with the other two sticks in combo no problem.



All the sticks match pcb wise as with the little code on the end of the pcbs that reads: Corsair 50-00218A-G


----------



## OCmember

@MrTOOSHORT

Do you know what IC are on those sticks? I have to push a little over 1.65v to get my kit stable.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> @MrTOOSHORT
> 
> Do you know what IC are on those sticks? I have to push a little over 1.65v to get my kit stable.


No sorry I don't

I noticed that certain cpus and ram react differently to each other and sometimes ram will need a tad more voltage than other systems with same specs.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> No sorry I don't
> 
> I noticed that certain cpus and ram react differently to each other and sometimes ram will need a tad more voltage than other systems with same specs.


I've been looking around and haven't found a part number match with yours but I bet they are Elpida.

Yeah my board will supply 1.67v at idle, to the sticks, but when they are under load they droop down to 1.65v so I have to push the voltage up to keep them stable. I've compensated and dropped the timings to cl9.9.9.31, 1T, tRFC 98. They are rated like yours though.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> I've been looking around and haven't found a part number match with yours but I bet they are Elpida.
> 
> Yeah my board will supply 1.67v at idle, to the sticks, but when they are under load they droop down to 1.65v so I have to push the voltage up to keep them stable. I've compensated and dropped the timings to cl9.9.9.31, 1T, tRFC 98. They are rated like yours though.


They are indeed Elpida.
There's an IC list *HERE* that shows what versions correspond to the IC's used.


----------



## wiretap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Look familiar.. yours:
> CMG8GX3M3A2000C8
> 6GB 3 X 2GB 2048MB 2000MHZ
> 8-8-8-24 1.65V VER 2.1
> 
> Ones I have:
> CMT6GX3M3A2000C8
> 6GB 3 X 2GB 2048MB 2000MHZ
> 8-9-8-24 1.65V VER 7.1A
> 
> Timings look tighter on yours.


arg.. I should have kept mine. I gave them to my brother.. I had the v2.1's as well. Now I have (2) kits of CMT12GX3M3A2000C9's for 24GB total (v8.15).


----------



## OCmember

@Kana-Maru

Thanks for another review


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yes, on Ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They boot @ tRFC "60" no problem, not sure if stable yet. Also have a 3x2gb 1866MHz 7,8,7,20 Ver2.1 kit, but one stick died recently.
> Thanks, CL8 @2000 or lower is where it's at!
> 
> I have done some benches with one set at a time(3x2gb) Not stable by any means.


nice. I wish i could drop my primaries, but nothing lower cooperates
This is my rock stable clock. bench, games, IBT, and prime. run this 24/7


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> @Kana-Maru
> 
> Thanks for another review


No problem man. I'm downloading Hitman now. This is my first DX12 game and so far the performance looks promising. All test are from newer platforms and CPUs. Obviously no X58 benchmarks on the big sites. I can't wait to test my benchmark tool on a actual AAA title. I hope I don't run into a lot of problems.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> But for those of us that have great boards and a $90 xeon 5-10% slower than an expensive upgrade, it really doesn't make any sense at all. I personally love the platform. extremely durable. and won't sh*# the bed with a few powerful graphics cards. Nor have i ever burned a 1366 chip from juice or heat. TRUST ME I HAVE TRIED. just for the excuse to have my go at the silicone lottery again.
> 
> If you like to get every penny out of a product, than buying the X58 platform is one of best purchases any of who did, have ever made. plain and simple.
> 
> If you could get your hands on an SR2 that is not $800, and throw 2 X5650's in, you would have a 24 thread beast on your hands (minus all the goofy crap that board does). Build a 2 chip, overclockable 2011 xeon board. PSSSHHHT. you may as well by a nice car.
> 
> Until I kill my board by some crazy occurrence, I'll just keep buying cheaper by the dozen XEONs, and clock the balls out of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the rant!! Had a day from SATAN's butt crack, got me all wound up


I know right? This 1366 Platform will not die, no matter what I do. I have an SR-2, but looking for some cheap Xeons.


----------



## DRKreiger

@arnavvr I completely agree. The 5670's are usually around 100 a $piece. get a pair on flea bay dude
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> nice. I wish i could drop my primaries, but nothing lower cooperates
> This is my rock stable clock. bench, games, IBT, and prime. run this 24/7


which settings would you take out of these??


----------



## DRKreiger

this is the horse power behind those exact settings


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> this is the horse power behind those exact settings


Why do your threads read 6? They should be 12 right?


----------



## db87

It's with Corsair Vengeance 12GB DDR3-1600 CL9 triple kit and a Intel DX58SO motherboard.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> Why do your threads read 6? They should be 12 right?


He has Hyper Threading off. Less heat and a tad less vcore compared to HT on.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> Why do your threads read 6? They should be 12 right?


12 threads rarely help in 3d(outside of rendering) or gaming. Will help with boink and [email protected] If you turn off HT you can drop vcore and vtt a good bit in most cases. Or increase speeds at same volts. Less load on the memory controller helps my system smooth outfps games.


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *db87*
> 
> 
> It's with Corsair Vengeance 12GB DDR3-1600 CL9 triple kit and a Intel DX58SO motherboard.


Do you mind sharing your OC settings? I have the same motherboard.


----------



## DunePilot

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128748

Just tossing this out there in my favorite thread. That's one sweet deal if someone is looking to go X99.


----------



## Kana-Maru

That is a sweet deal. I've been thinking about building a small PC now that that powerful high-end GPUs are smaller than ever [Fury X\Fury Nano]


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> That is a sweet deal. I've been thinking about building a small PC now that that powerful high-end GPUs are smaller than ever [Fury X\Fury Nano]


Yeah this board is still $250 on Amazon... $169 for a top enthusiast board on X99? I'd be all over this if I needed to build something.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> Do you mind sharing your OC settings? I have the same motherboard.


I am just curious if this is stable?? and what kind of voltage it requires?? HT on??

I have had the same chip for 10ish months now. running 1.38v's vcore with out any (noticeable) degradation.

I know you were having trouble getting over 160 base clock before. where do you have it now?


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I am just curious if this is stable?? and what kind of voltage it requires?? HT on??
> 
> I have had the same chip for 10ish months now. running 1.38v's vcore with out any (noticeable) degradation.
> 
> I know you were having trouble getting over 160 base clock before. where do you have it now?


I currently have it set at 185 BCLK. I am still doing stress tests trying to find a sweet spot. I guess you might have missed my earlier post.. http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/7370#post_24974619

How hot does your chip get with 1.38 Vcore when doing stress tests?


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> I currently have it set at 185 BCLK. I am still doing stress tests trying to find a sweet spot. I guess you might have missed my earlier post.. http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/7370#post_24974619
> 
> How hot does your chip get with 1.38 Vcore when doing stress tests?


I did miss it. That's not too bad for that board. you should try to find you boards max base clock, and go from there. drop all your multipliers to isolate the base clock as the only culprit to cause instability.

I have quite a bit of radiator area 560mm, and an EK supremacy evo water block. hottest is running prime small fft's, hits around 48-54c depending on ambient.

What's your cooling?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

What vtt voltages are you using to get above 3800Mhz uncore? For me it would take over 1.4v on the X5690, and most recommend not to go over 1.35v for 24/7 use.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> What vtt voltages are you using to get above 3800Mhz uncore? For me it would take over 1.4v on the X5690, and most recommend not to go over 1.35v for 24/7 use.


currently at
1.382V's Vcore
1.368V's VTT .

The white sheets and intel limits do have a little bit of room. so my current settings voltage wise, to give you an idea are
VCORE .032 V's over intel
VTT .016 V's over intel. The electrical current behind that increase is really minimal

Not to sound like a rich prick







or something. But if i cook this chip, at the $90 i paid, I'll buy 2 more.


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I did miss it. That's not too bad for that board. you should try to find you boards max base clock, and go from there. drop all your multipliers to isolate the base clock as the only culprit to cause instability.
> 
> I have quite a bit of radiator area 560mm, and an EK supremacy evo water block. hottest is running prime small fft's, hits around 48-54c depending on ambient.
> 
> What's your cooling?


The maximum BCLK that I could get booting was 190. Exactly same as @db87 screenshot having the same board. I am using Corsair H80 Water Cooling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> What vtt voltages are you using to get above 3800Mhz uncore? For me it would take over 1.4v on the X5690, and most recommend not to go over 1.35v for 24/7 use.


I am doing a stress test currently with the following settings.

VCore: 1.4V BIOS (CPU-z reports 1.371V when stress testing)
BCLK: 190
CPU Multiplier: 22
Uncore Multiplier: 15
Memory Multiplier: 10
Memory Voltage: 1.66V
VTT: 1.325V

This gives me 4760Mhz on the CPU, 3425 Mhz on the QPI and 3800Mhz on Uncore/NB.

The only thing concerning me are the temperatures. They are maxing out at 85C.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> This gives me 4760Mhz on the CPU, 3425 Mhz on the QPI and 3800Mhz on Uncore/NB.
> 
> The only thing concerning me are the temperatures. They are maxing out at 85C.


I think you meant 4160mhz core???


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> currently at
> 1.382V's Vcore
> 1.368V's VTT .
> 
> The white sheets and intel limits do have a little bit of room. so my current settings voltage wise, to give you an idea are
> VCORE .032 V's over intel
> VTT .016 V's over intel. The electrical current behind that increase is really minimal
> 
> Not to sound like a rich prick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or something. But if i cook this chip, at the $90 i paid, I'll buy 2 more.


Have you double checked the volts under load? When I set my VTT to 1.325v it pulls ~ 1.345v


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I think you meant 4160mhz core???


Aaah. Yes. 4160Mhz. I was actually doing some tests with Turbo Multiplier enabled.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I'm not too concerned on killing the chip over time, I just don't want instant death. Seems like a lot of people have better chips. I haven't poked this board with a multi meter so the voltages might be lower for all I know. Setting the core lower will result in blue screens if under full load. Maybe I need to tweak the vdroop a little more.

My current settings. Voltages taken from HWMonitor:

Vcore: 1.458v
VTT: 1.303v
Mem Voltage: 1.552V
Other voltages: default
CPU Multi: 27
Uncore Multi: 20
RAM Multi: 10

CPU: 4.6Ghz
Uncore: 3400Mhz
RAM: 1700Mhz
QPI: 3060Mhz


----------



## arnavvr

@DGKreiger Look at the Watercool MO-RA 3 420


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> What vtt voltages are you using to get above 3800Mhz uncore? For me it would take over 1.4v on the X5690, and most recommend not to go over 1.35v for 24/7 use.


1.375V worked for 4009 for my x5680.


----------



## Kana-Maru

*Hitman DirectX 12 X58 + Fury X Benchmarks*

Check out my results here:
http://www.overclock-and-game.com/news/pc-gaming/42-hitman-directx-12-fury-x-benchmarks

Next up is more Hitman testing and Rise of the Tomb Raider DirectX 12


----------



## OCmember

Fantastic stuff right there, man! Nice work, bravo

Thanks


----------



## Kana-Maru

^ Thanks man. I still have more things to upload and benchmark. I have the CPU+HT chart as well. I haven't uploaded on my page, but all of my cores were definitely working together. The chart showed all 12 logical cores, but I eliminated the HT since it made the chart look really crazy.

Here is the CPU usage chart I didn't upload to my article yet:

Click Me


I also have to add the DX11 benchmarks as well. I also need to add the data from the 980 Ti clocked around 1300Mhz and higher. The 980 Ti I saw clocked at 1300Mhz+ hit only 70 or 72fps I believe in DX12. I gotta find some system that's runnning Hexa cores for comparison as well. It won't be 100% since my first generation platform will always be at a disadvantage, but I'll get as clock as I can.

I'm still messing around with my benchmark program and DX12. I gotta get ready for Vulkan as well. I've had more time to play around with the DX12 API though. I've already got started with Vulkan, but it takes a lot of time to learn all of these APIs. I'm still trying to learn more and more programming languages as well. So everything is time consuming. We will see what happens once Vulkan matures. DX12 is showing really good improvements.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> *Hitman DirectX 12 X58 + Fury X Benchmarks*
> 
> Check out my results here:
> http://www.overclock-and-game.com/news/pc-gaming/42-hitman-directx-12-fury-x-benchmarks
> 
> Next up is more Hitman testing and Rise of the Tomb Raider DirectX 12


Interesting results, what's causing such low min fps? Maybe something with the benchmark tool? 8fps at 1080p seems awfully low, I get annoyed if fps drops much below 55.

Are you using VSR or are those screens actually 4k?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Interesting results, what's causing such low min fps? Maybe something with the benchmark tool? 8fps at 1080p seems awfully low, I get annoyed if fps drops much below 55.
> 
> Are you using VSR or are those screens actually 4k?


I'm using VSR. This is why I run my own benchmarks in-game. If you look at my benchmarks while playing the actual game you'll no such drops AT 4K. Just like all games this one will get a patch to address that benchmark issue. DX12 is still new and this game was built with DX11 and DX12 in mind. My frame rate was steady when I played the game and it never dropped to 8fps trust me. That's why I think FPS min are unnecessary. It can vary from rig to rig. In this case it's obviously bugged.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I'm using VSR. This is why I run my own benchmarks in-game. If you look at my benchmarks while playing the actual game you'll no such drops AT 4K. Just like all games this one will get a patch to address that benchmark issue. DX12 is still new and this game was built with DX11 and DX12 in mind. My frame rate was steady when I played the game and it never dropped to 8fps trust me. That's why I think FPS min are unnecessary. It can vary from rig to rig. In this case it's obviously bugged.


Huh, strange. It's probably one of those cases where it drops and it really isn't noticeable. Although, I'd probably need two Fury X's to run at 4k comfortably.









DX12 is looking good though, was looking around at some other Hitman benches and the FX-8370 saw about an 60% boost going from DX11 to DX12, about time games started using all those threads.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Huh, strange. It's probably one of those cases where it drops and it really isn't noticeable. Although, I'd probably need two Fury X's to run at 4k comfortably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DX12 is looking good though, was looking around at some other Hitman benches and the old 8 core FX CPU's saw about an 60% boost going from DX11 to DX12, about time games started using all those threads.


No you wouldn't. The game runs 4K just fine. If really need more FPS you can easily tone down some settings. The game still looks great. About the low FPS, I just got done with a quick benchmark of the same level running @ 1080p. I took a quick look at the data....FPS min never dropped below 43fps and I'm sure that during that "saving" area when the game was probably just checking to see if I was online or not. My max FPS was 123fps.

Everything I throw at my Fury X plays great! The FuryX2 is coming though so that might be something you might want to check out. The 295X2 dominated for a long time and still plays great. DX12 is definitely going to benefit that dual GPU.

I've been seeing a lot of boost from AMDs old CPUs. AMD has always been the best bang for the buck gaming wise anyways. DX12 is only going to make that better.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> No you wouldn't. The game runs 4K just fine. If really need more FPS you can easily tone down some settings. The game still looks great. About the low FPS, I just got done with a quick benchmark of the same level running @ 1080p. I took a quick look at the data....FPS min never dropped below 43fps and I'm sure that during that "saving" area when the game was probably just checking to see if I was online or not. My max FPS was 123fps.
> 
> Everything I throw at my Fury X plays great! The FuryX2 is coming though so that might be something you might want to check out. The 295X2 dominated for a long time and still plays great. DX12 is definitely going to benefit that dual GPU.
> 
> I've been seeing a lot of boost from AMDs old CPUs. AMD has always been the best bang for the buck gaming wise anyways. DX12 is only going to make that better.


Yeah could always drop the settings, I guess it's my old UT/Q3 days that ruined me and I have a hard time with anything less than 60fps, although these days I do use/force vsync/triple buffering one way or another.
More and more games are only providing FXAA in the settings and we all know how terrible that is, VSR seems to be the way to go to get things looking clean again.

I'll be sticking with my 390 for a while yet, but I'm finally getting some use out of it, haven't really had much time to play any games until recently.









Looking forward to Rise of the Tomb Raider results.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> @DGKreiger Look at the Watercool MO-RA 3 420












That is like the phobya 9x120mm


----------



## DunePilot

I actually dropped the OC on my Xeon and have been running it stock with the 980Ti in GTA 5 Online in surround. So... surround is basically 75% of 4k.... so it's pretty tasking but I'm able to run with about half the settings maxed out and about half of the rest scaled back to very high. I should probably take a screen shot of my settings.... but anyways... 90FPS on average and the game still looks great. Now if I have everything maxed out on ultra and view distances on everything maxed out, shadows, grass, etc... it drops it down to 60 average with dips into low 40s. That's a little too low for my taste. Just scaling the settings back a tad bit I'm able to bump it up considerably. What is weird is that I don't hardly notice any difference in frame rates by OCing the cpu from stock all the way to 4.3GHz..... I haven't quite figured that one out yet. It sure makes a difference in benchmarks like Fire Strike though.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is like the phobya 9x120mm


Except it's 9x140mm


----------



## Lundy

Been playing around with my x5560 on the asus rampage iii gene and I seem to hit a wall at 3.8ghz which seems to run fine at about 1.26 v going above that it seems like I'd have to raise my voltage a lot, I have tried 1.35-1.36 and I still bluescreen at 4.0. Do you guys think it's better to keep the multi at x23 and then raise the blck or 21 maybe more stable? I should note I'm running on air so I just want to hit the soft spot on the overclock before it requires me to raise voltage a ton, I'm happy with 3.8 but if there is any tricks to getting it to 4.0 without much more juice I'd like to know!


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Been playing around with my x5560 on the asus rampage iii gene and I seem to hit a wall at 3.8ghz which seems to run fine at about 1.26 v going above that it seems like I'd have to raise my voltage a lot, I have tried 1.35-1.36 and I still bluescreen at 4.0. Do you guys think it's better to keep the multi at x23 and then raise the blck or 21 maybe more stable? I should note I'm running on air so I just want to hit the soft spot on the overclock before it requires me to raise voltage a ton, I'm happy with 3.8 but if there is any tricks to getting it to 4.0 without much more juice I'd like to know!


Well it's not 32nm for one. And simple core increase info is not the way to help us help you.


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Well it's not 32nm for one. And simple core increase info is not the way to help us help you.




That's what I got so far, do you think it's worth getting a 32nm?


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I got so far, do you think it's worth getting a 32nm?


i would but honestly you need to read a guide on overclocking on the x58 chipset. Its alot more than just bumping cpu vcore. http://valid.x86.fr/ikrsj8 thats what i got outta my old 45nm xeon on water


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> i would but honestly you need to read a guide on overclocking on the x58 chipset. Its alot more than just bumping cpu vcore. http://valid.x86.fr/ikrsj8 thats what i got outta my old 45nm xeon on water


Wow very impressive clock! Was that stable? How much did you raise the voltage? Also I've been mostly following i7 920/930 guide for OCing if you have any specific guides you recommend that'd be great


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Wow very impressive clock! Was that stable? How much did you raise the voltage? Also I've been mostly following i7 920/930 guide for OCing if you have any specific guides you recommend that'd be great


100 percent stable at 1.48 vcore in bios under water. I dont know. That was on a p6t deluxe i have never used a rampage. Btw dont use that kinda vcore if you want it to last. I did that just for a screen and a quick bench and prime 95 for a few hours just to say i did. Stay under 1.4-1.44. What cooling do you have? Also try bumping your qpi voltage to 1.3 cpu vcore to 1.35 if your cooling allows and push to 175 base clock. that should give you 4ghz. If thats prime stable go up in 10 mhz increases in your bclk till its not stable. AT that point you should be either thermal limited or hit like 4.2 if your chip is good .


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> 100 percent stable at 1.48 vcore in bios under water. I dont know. That was on a p6t deluxe i have never used a rampage. Btw dont use that kinda vcore if you want it to last. I did that just for a screen and a quick bench and prime 95 for a few hours just to say i did. Stay under 1.4-1.44. What cooling do you have? Also try bumping your qpi voltage to 1.3 cpu vcore to 1.35 if your cooling allows and push to 175 base clock. that should give you 4ghz. If thats prime stable go up in 10 mhz increases in your bclk till its not stable. AT that point you should be either thermal limited or hit like 4.2 if your chip is good .


So far so good, running prime95 right now! If i'll goes good maybe I can get 4.1 - 4.2







Thank you for your advice! I'm on air btw as you can prob tell by my temps so I prob won't be going past 1.35 but I'm more than happy hitting 4.0!


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I got so far, do you think it's worth getting a 32nm?


Motherboard?
RAM speed and timings vs their advertised?
CPU VTT volts?
IOH volts?
QPI PLL volts?
DRAM volts?
Uncore speed?
Latest bios?
Cooling solution?


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> So far so good, running prime95 right now! If i'll goes good maybe I can get 4.1 - 4.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your advice! I'm on air btw as you can prob tell by my temps so I prob won't be going past 1.35 but I'm more than happy hitting 4.0!


them temps are quite high. If it passes 12 hours of prime 95 small fft lower the vcore a notch or two and go at it again. Dont Go any higher i prefer to stay under 80 c under load lol


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> them temps are quite high. If it passes 12 hours of prime 95 small fft lower the vcore a notch or two and go at it again. Dont Go any higher i prefer to stay under 80 c under load lol


Not sure how trust worthy those are anyway I'll make sure to keep it below 80!

Edit: woops linked wrong one http://ark.intel.com/products/37109/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5560-8M-Cache-2_80-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI

Says 75C is max so I guess it is running above the recommended


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Not sure how trust worthy those are anyway I'll make sure to keep it below 80!
> 
> Edit: woops linked wrong one http://ark.intel.com/products/37109/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5560-8M-Cache-2_80-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI
> 
> Says 75C is max so I guess it is running above the recommended


Aint like it really matters. You wont max out your cpu gaming lol.


----------



## dreadkopp

Shouldnt it throttle down when it gets too hot? Hwmonitor reports max of 81 °c after 6 hours of prime and luxmark while status led on motherboard report 64°c. CPU ist still running at full turbo on all cores then

Gesendet von meinem Nokia 6110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Have you double checked the volts under load? When I set my VTT to 1.325v it pulls ~ 1.345v


I have. I have the LLC jumper on my board set to on for VTT/QPI, and my CPU vcore LLC is also all the way up. It's better to have a lower setting, and let LLC keep it in check, rather then a high constant voltage that drops to where it is stable under load.

MY QPI/VTT stays almost rock solid at 1.368, increases a bit at times to 1.372


----------



## Dhiru

For under $100, this looks like a good deal for a basic motherboard to run a standalone NAS or a Media Server with these Xeons.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> For under $100, this looks like a good deal for a basic motherboard to run a standalone NAS or a Media Server with these Xeons.


Not sure I would run an un branded board. Who knows what you're gonna get. I would spend $30 more for this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-DX58SO-Motherboard-Intel-X58-LGA-1366-ATX-Bulk-BLKDX58SO-No-accessories/251851242979?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D35853%26meid%3Dc9b04b32698c4b51b24bad74df855ad8%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D351145882028&rt=nc


----------



## DRKreiger

So I am coming so close to my WHITE WHALE "100 GFLOPS" rock solid stable on an X58 platform








All my voltage settings and everything I can provide in one shot



IBT set to max, used about 10GB's of ram, CPU topped out at 49c


----------



## ekoaja

What is IOH voltage ? do i need to bump it to 1,28v for 205bclk ?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> So I am coming so close to my WHITE WHALE "100 GFLOPS" rock solid stable on an X58 platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my voltage settings and everything I can provide in one shot
> 
> 
> 
> IBT set to max, used about 10GB's of ram, CPU topped out at 49c


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> What is IOH voltage ? do i need to bump it to 1,28v for 205bclk ?


no. that's the northbride voltage. i have it up a little bit for my gtx 780 hall of fame. i have the power limit @ 142%. it's clocked so high it needs a bit more juice. 1385 core 1.279v's


----------



## DunePilot

So here is my X5675 vs a 4790k with a 980Ti in Firestrike.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6044454/fs/5403115

I'm gonna guess the combined scores are slightly less even though the individual scores are higher simply due to the IPC.

Someone on here has an 980Ti SLi setup if they read this can you post your Firestrike score? It would be interesting to see how the Sli setups compare to each other out of random curiosity. I'm still pretty content with a single 980Ti, I'm able to run 1080p surround which is basically 75% of 4k at 90 fps in GTA 5 with pretty most everything turned up pretty high... ultra on a handful of setting but most everything else on very high with a few other things slightly tweaked.


----------



## OCmember

@DRKreiger What happens when you set the memory usage back to "High" ? What does the GFlops go back to?


----------



## DRKreiger

i love all the new life and activity in this thread guys. good stuff.

let's see some Intel burn test or lynx gflop output folks


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> So I am coming so close to my WHITE WHALE "100 GFLOPS" rock solid stable on an X58 platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my voltage settings and everything I can provide in one shot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBT set to max, used about 10GB's of ram, CPU topped out at 49c


Very nice. Hitting 100Gflops is a task.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> @DRKreiger What happens when you set the memory usage back to "High" ? What does the GFlops go back to?


They go to 95


----------



## Kana-Maru

Incoming:


----------



## DunePilot

I think I'm gonna maybe tear my UD5 down and replace the thermal paste on the northbridge and see if it makes the OCs better or the RAM where I can clock it higher... I've never
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Incoming:


You ran the VR performance test? That vive looks interesting. Will have to see what kind of games come out on it. They really need to get the hand tracking integrated by default. Either HTC or Valve pickup Leap Motion before Facebook does.... sorry... screw anything that has anything to do with Faceballs.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> You ran the VR performance test?


I was first one to inform people about it in the other topic. My results are here:

Using old Crimson 16.1 Drivers

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/6030#post_24926567

and here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/6030#post_24932117


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I was first one to inform people about it in the other topic. My results are here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/6030#post_24926567
> 
> and here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/6030#post_24932117


I wonder how I'm getting 10.9 with my X5675 with no OC? I haven't even tested it at 4.5 yet.

I gotta admit this right here with the hand tracking is probably my favorite thing about the prospect of VR... the idea of being stuck using controllers kind of sucks. I got a huge grin on my face seeing this video though.


----------



## Kana-Maru

That's pretty cool. I've never got into programming for VR, but I'd like to someday. I think I've waited to long.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> That's pretty cool. I've never got into programming for VR, but I'd like to someday. I think I've waited to long.


The benchmark has to be as accurate as Catzilla... there is no way I'm beating your score that bad with my cpu at 3.0 stock clock.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> The benchmark has to be as accurate as Catzilla... there is no way I'm beating your score that bad with my cpu at 3.0 stock clock.


Stock Xeons are great. This isn't the "definitive: VR benchmarking test by the way. It's just using source. They will probably be updating it over time as the tech matures. You'll see more VR benchmarks pop up that are more accurate as well. I wouldn't really take this benchmark too seriously. It was free and worth a run. I wonder why 3DMark is taking FOREVER to release their DirectX 12 Time Spy benchmark. I hope it's not held up for various reasons the DX12 version of ARK: Survival Evolved is held up >_>.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I wouldn't really take this benchmark too seriously..


Something has to be way off..... here is a comparison to a 5960X with 980TI in SLI.... we scored almost the same with similar amount of frames in the 12k range.
So yeah.... I will have to run this thing a couple more times when I get home in the morning.


----------



## TerroZivi

Hi,

got my Xeon back in 2014 and after moving it to my new Enthoo Luxe I decided to start some clocking.
So I rigged together a smal watercooling solution yesterday. The old NexXos XP 1.0 i had lying arround since the old XP1700+ days is still doing a good job to keep the X5650 way cooler than the Scythe Ninja I used before.

Naturally I like to joyn the Club: My Xeon [email protected]

Hope the old workhorse lasts another year.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerroZivi*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> got my Xeon back in 2014 and after moving it to my new Enthoo Luxe I decided to start some clocking.
> So I rigged together a smal watercooling solution yesterday. The old NexXos XP 1.0 i had lying arround since the old XP1700+ days is still doing a good job to keep the X5650 way cooler than the Scythe Ninja I used before.
> 
> Naturally I like to joyn the Club: My Xeon [email protected]
> 
> Hope the old workhorse lasts another year.


Welcome to the party. It's throwback Thursday every day here. That chip will hold up for sure


----------



## DunePilot

What would you sell this for?

16GB 8x2 1866 ram
GA-X58A-UD5
X5675
i7 960 delidded


----------



## Kana-Maru

X58 - Rise Of The Tomb Raider Fury X DX11 & DX12 Benchmarks

http://www.overclock-and-game.com/news/pc-gaming/43-rise-of-the-tomb-raider-fury-x-benchmark

DX12 is still in it's baby stages. Check out the article for more info about this game and it's DX11 & DX12 experiences.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> X58 - Rise Of The Tomb Raider Fury X DX11 & DX12 Benchmarks
> 
> http://www.overclock-and-game.com/news/pc-gaming/43-rise-of-the-tomb-raider-fury-x-benchmark
> 
> DX12 is still in it's baby stages. Check out the article for more info about this game and it's DX11 & DX12 experiences.


All DX12 is doing right now is Exploiting bad programmers


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> All DX12 is doing right now is Exploiting bad programmers


Haha that's true. Ashes of Singularity is based on DX12 and it runs both DX11 and DX12 fine. We have had three AAA studios have issues.

-Gears of War: UE - uses tacked on DX12\wrappers with super old source code. Lazy

-Rise of the Tomb Raider - Released mainly as a DX11 game. Suffers from the same issues that Hitman suffers from and patches will be needed. Performance actually decreases ironically. The devs must do better.

-Hitman - Supports both DX11 and DX12, AMD worked with the devs. Performance increases are great. DX12 still need patches.

Tackling concurrent - asynchronous operations in programming isn't the easiest task anyways. It's usually easy to understand, but hard to implement in practice. Plus things change all the time when you talk about parallel computing. Some newer ways of doing things quickly become obsolete and the DX12 API could easily change based on better throughput algorithms.

I personally love it because it gives me more low-level control of the actual data at hand. More control comes at a headache cost though, but in the end it's much better. DX12 & Vulkan is the future so these serial programmers better start learning.


----------



## OCmember

I should say making bad programmers better ones. For encouragement over criticism.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> I should say making bad programmers better ones. For encouragement over criticism.


The old way of doing things isn't necessarily bad, but parallel computing isn't anything new at all. It's something that should have already been used in practice. Even before Mantle was created multi-core support was needed in gaming engines. Not all engines supported multi-cores, but many did.


----------



## dreadkopp

What can i do to get higher BCLK?

182 seems to be the stable Limit right now leaving me with peasanty 4Ghz @x22.

I am using a Sapphire pure Black Motherboard with X5650.

Stepping up the BaseClock will give me freezes even at lowest multi.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadkopp*
> 
> What can i do to get higher BCLK?
> 
> 182 seems to be the stable Limit right now leaving me with peasanty 4Ghz @x22.
> 
> I am using a Sapphire pure Black Motherboard with X5650.
> 
> Stepping up the BaseClock will give me freezes even at lowest multi.


What's your QPI link set to?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> The old way of doing things isn't necessarily bad, but parallel computing isn't anything new at all. It's something that should have already been used in practice. Even before Mantle was created multi-core support was needed in gaming engines. Not all engines supported multi-cores, but many did.


I get the sense that they, the programmers/devs, were dreading these days, lol


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadkopp*
> 
> What can i do to get higher BCLK?
> 
> 182 seems to be the stable Limit right now leaving me with peasanty 4Ghz @x22.
> 
> I am using a Sapphire pure Black Motherboard with X5650.
> 
> Stepping up the BaseClock will give me freezes even at lowest multi.


When changing the BLCK other things change like Memory speed, Uncore Speed, QPI Link speed. All these things effect stability so it's important to include their values and the corresponding volts when overclocking on X58 so we can understand what the system is pushing, and eventually help you


----------



## Vip3r011

no higend xeons here for me,, 980x in the r3e tomorow and e5645 in p6t se


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vip3r011*
> 
> no higend xeons here for me,, 980x in the r3e tomorow and e5645 in p6t se


980X Is still a beast. Overclock it to 4-4.5.


----------



## Vip3r011

worst case scenario i go back to the e5645..
started x58 out with xeon..hopefuly not end with 980x ( and yes this is 1st i7 1366 i own)..


----------



## dreadkopp

@OCMember @xxpenguinxx:

This are my current Settings:

Voltages:

Vcore: 1.31875V
DIMM: 1.5V
CPU VTT: 1.3V
IOH VCore: 1.1V
QPI PLL 1.1V
IOH/ICH IO Voltage: 1.5V
CPU PLL VCore: 1.1V

BCLK: 182 MHz
QPI Links Speed: Full Speed
QPI Frequency: Auto
Memory Frequency : 2:8 (-> 1458MHz for Ram. Had it above 1600 Mhz with same Timings without Problems so it should be fine for at least up to 200Mhz FSB)
CPU Uncore Frequency: x13

Hope you can tell me where to improve the Settings so maybe i can get a higher OC. Temps are fine with ~62°C at full load. (prime95 + furmark on the GPU for worst case Temperature scenario)

Cheers


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Set the QPI Frequency to the lowest setting. Not sure how your board displays it, should be similar to 6400 (x24), 5866 (x22), 4800 (x18).

Edit corrected multis.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadkopp*
> 
> @OCMember @xxpenguinxx:
> 
> This are my current Settings:
> 
> Voltages:
> 
> Vcore: 1.31875V
> DIMM: 1.5V
> CPU VTT: 1.3V
> IOH VCore: 1.1V
> QPI PLL 1.1V
> IOH/ICH IO Voltage: 1.5V
> CPU PLL VCore: 1.1V
> 
> BCLK: 182 MHz
> QPI Links Speed: Full Speed
> QPI Frequency: Auto
> Memory Frequency : 2:8 (-> 1458MHz for Ram. Had it above 1600 Mhz with same Timings without Problems so it should be fine for at least up to 200Mhz FSB)
> CPU Uncore Frequency: x13
> 
> Hope you can tell me where to improve the Settings so maybe i can get a higher OC. Temps are fine with ~62°C at full load. (prime95 + furmark on the GPU for worst case Temperature scenario)
> 
> Cheers


Set your CPU VTT to 1.2. 1.3 is way too high for 2366MHz

What is your QPI Link speed? "Full Speed" isn't too helpful as I am not familiar with your board.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Set your CPU VTT to 1.2. 1.3 is way too high for 2366MHz
> 
> What is your QPI Link speed? "Full Speed" isn't too helpful as I am not familiar with your board.


If it's like my Evga board that setting is to enable or disable slow mode.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> If it's like my Evga board that setting is to enable or disable slow mode.


Hmm. Didn't see the member mention the board, or I missed it.

What are the QPI multi's again? 16 (slow mode) ,18, 22, ?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

18, 21, 24.

2400mhz, 2800mhz, 3200mhz


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> 18, 21, 24.
> 
> 2400mhz, 2800mhz, 3200mhz


And you have an EVGA X58 board?

I think mine are 18, 22, 24.


----------



## dreadkopp

Board is a Sapphire Pure Black X58. Bios says QPI speed is 4.8GT/s

Gesendet mit Tapatalk von meinem Toaster


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadkopp*
> 
> Board is a Sapphire Pure Black X58. Bios says QPI speed is 4.8GT/s
> 
> Gesendet mit Tapatalk von meinem Toaster


And what does the MHZ speed say?

EDIT: nm, i did the leg work, so it's around 3.2GHz


----------



## ssjmilos

http://valid.x86.fr/4gf780

Have this baby for over 3 years now. Only problem cant overclock higher cause of uncore multiplayer stuck at x20. If anyone knows how to solve this for the ga-ex58 extreme i would be very thankful, cause temps dont go any higher than 55 degrees with fans turn to completely silent, all case fans are on 5V and h110 never goes over 650RPM (custom settings).


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> And you have an EVGA X58 board?
> 
> I think mine are 18, 22, 24.


Actually it is 22, I just looked at the last two digits and went by them.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> What would you sell this for?
> 
> 16GB 8x2 1866 ram
> GA-X58A-UD5
> X5675
> i7 960 delidded


$375


----------



## MedRed

Anyone with a daily use overclock on a 5680 using an Asus board care to share overclock specs?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> $375


That's what I was thinking if I part it out.

If I pulled out the 980Ti, my extra drives leaving only the hackintosh drive, swapping out the AIO cooler to a stock cooler and selling the whole system I was thinking $550.


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssjmilos*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4gf780
> 
> Have this baby for over 3 years now. Only problem cant overclock higher cause of uncore multiplayer stuck at x20. If anyone knows how to solve this for the ga-ex58 extreme i would be very thankful, cause temps dont go any higher than 55 degrees with fans turn to completely silent, all case fans are on 5V and h110 never goes over 650RPM (custom settings).


I see you have different kits of ram installed. This might just add up to the memory uncore problem.


----------



## TerroZivi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssjmilos*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4gf780
> 
> Have this baby for over 3 years now. Only problem cant overclock higher cause of uncore multiplayer stuck at x20. If anyone knows how to solve this for the ga-ex58 extreme i would be very thankful, cause temps dont go any higher than 55 degrees with fans turn to completely silent, all case fans are on 5V and h110 never goes over 650RPM (custom settings).


I think your BIos is the Problem, mainly: Microcode Rev. 0x00000F. On my GA X58a Rev 2 uncore multplyeri was locked till Microcode update 13 or 14.
With the new BIOS I can change it to whatever multi I want.
If you can't change the voltages from "Auto" to any number without getting "Hardware fail because of OC" on a restart OC the CPU slightly and leave the Voltagesettings on "Auto". Only after that I was able to change the voltages. Without that step I was not able change any of the voltages without a bootfail.


----------



## ssjmilos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerroZivi*
> 
> I think your BIos is the Problem, mainly: Microcode Rev. 0x00000F. On my GA X58a Rev 2 uncore multplyeri was locked till Microcode update 13 or 14.
> With the new BIOS I can change it to whatever multi I want.
> If you can't change the voltages from "Auto" to any number without getting "Hardware fail because of OC" on a restart OC the CPU slightly and leave the Voltagesettings on "Auto". Only after that I was able to change the voltages. Without that step I was not able change any of the voltages without a bootfail.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerroZivi*
> 
> I think your BIos is the Problem, mainly: Microcode Rev. 0x00000F. On my GA X58a Rev 2 uncore multplyeri was locked till Microcode update 13 or 14.
> With the new BIOS I can change it to whatever multi I want.
> If you can't change the voltages from "Auto" to any number without getting "Hardware fail because of OC" on a restart OC the CPU slightly and leave the Voltagesettings on "Auto". Only after that I was able to change the voltages. Without that step I was not able change any of the voltages without a bootfail.


i tried with all the bioses v12 v13j 13s and even modded 13u but no luck uncore was locker i even check the revision of the cpu and the cpu was ok for the revison cause i heard that with id 13 it was locked 100% best choice was version 12 where everything works and almost all my voltages are set to manual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> I see you have different kits of ram installed. This might just add up to the memory uncore problem.


i tried with just one stick same result. Every possible ram setting and seating was tried ram modules are not the problem, and they are only different by color all are kingston hyperx 1866. Tried all latency settings and ram ratio best one was 1066 with latencies 6 6 6 18


----------



## TerroZivi

Well look at this post of Nitrobg that helped me. There he explained what CPU Microcode Update shoud be included in the BIOS.


----------



## CesarDRK

I´m currently running this setup for about 7 years (except the video card, and some other stuff that was replaced during the years):


Asus P6T Deluxe V2
Intel Core i7 920 C0 @ 3.8Ghz @ 1.19375v
Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme 2x120mm Push-Pull + Arctic Silver 5
3x2GB (6GB) DDR3 1600Mhz OCZ Platinum CAS 7-7-7-24
Gigabyte Geforce GTX 960 G1 Gaming 2GB
Samsung Evo 840 - 250gb SSD
Solytech SL8600EPS - 600w PSU
Sony W855B 60" 1080p HDTV

It´s my daily / htpc / gaming pc. The system ram size nowadays is lacking, and i´m considering two options:


Sell the motherboard + ram + cpu and go for the new Skylake / Z170 platform and reuse all the other components. I have considered getting the following parts:
Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 / i7 6700k / 16gb Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 3000MHz + some adapter for the Ultra 120 to fit the new socket...

OR

Get more 3x2GB DDR3 1600mhz sticks and a Intel Xeon X5450 or E5639 chip and overclock it to about 4~4.2ghz.

The point is, does it worth it to jump to skylake? I guess the Sata-3, USB-3.1 and DDR4 would be nice additions, and overall system responsiviness.
Since i don´t have the bang to go for X99 platform, what should i choose?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OCmember

Don't know why you deleted you other thread but lets just keep things in one thread, ok?

@CesarDRK

Sounds like a little upgrade itch bothering you. No problem. This is basically a X58 32nm 6 core anonymous gathering, hah.

While you have a nice overclock with your 920, you can do the something similar at lower temps and 50% more physical cores. Do the 32nm route and add more memory. That'll be plenty of fun


----------



## CesarDRK

@OCmember

@Sburms015

Thanks for the replys, i´ve flagged my post on the other thread and posted here, guessing it´s a better place to post this question!

Anyways...

Yes, it´s really a upgrade itch, lol.

My main concern is the long term longevity of this Xeon upgrade. I mean, geat more memory and a new cpu to last 6~12 months, while much cheaper, is not a such a wise choice in my opinion.

Other concern is about the ram in the future, because i´ve tried to put 3x8gb sticks in my current rig and all i´ve got was 16gb in windows... While CPU-Z showed the 3x8gb sticks normally, windows was only able to access 16gb.

So, to go anything below 12gb (6x3gb) and keep triple-channel i would have to get 6x4gb DDR3!

I´ve saw people running 6x8 = 48gb X58 platforms, but my test failed...


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarDRK*
> 
> [*] Get more 3x2GB DDR3 1600mhz sticks and a Intel Xeon X5450 or E5639 chip and overclock it to about 4~4.2ghz.


Definitely worth a shot. However, I would suggest you to get a 6 core 32nm CPU like X5650 instead of X5450 and overclock it. For about $70, this is a very cheap upgrade. For the memory, since you would want to overclock, it's better to invest money on a memory kit rather than additional ram sticks. If you are not happy, you could always sell your motherboard along with the Xeon for a higher price and move on to Z170.


----------



## CesarDRK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> Definitely worth a shot. However, I would suggest you to get a 6 core 32nm CPU like X5650 instead of X5450 and overclock it. For about $70, this is a very cheap upgrade. For the memory, since you would want to overclock, it's better to invest money on a memory kit rather than additional ram sticks. If you are not happy, you could always sell your motherboard along with the Xeon for a higher price and move on to Z170.


I´ve misspelled the xeon, it´s x5650 really. x5450 is quad-core socket 775... lol


----------



## ssjmilos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerroZivi*
> 
> Well look at this post of Nitrobg that helped me. There he explained what CPU Microcode Update shoud be included in the BIOS.


yeah i saw that i'll try it and post back. Thank you


----------



## ssjmilos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssjmilos*
> 
> yeah i saw that i'll try it and post back. Thank you


Yap that helped a lot although rev13 of microcode wouldn't work i extracted the microcode rev14 from the modded 13u (that gives me stuttering in the sound) and updated the F12 bios with it, uncore multiplayer now works (and is now at 16x). The best result i got was i disabled turbo boost got it to 20x200 and got to somehow squeeze out less voltage (it goes between 1.232 and 1.248V), memory is up 1600Mhz with 11 11 11 28 on 1.5 i can go 9 9 9 24 with 1.65 but somehow i don't think it is worth enough. Temp of the cpu is freaking 54 with 700 rpm on the fans (H110GT) and it's running prime on max temp settings for 2 hours now.
Here is the cpuz validation http://valid.x86.fr/q3bub5

Also if anyone needs the modded F12 with the rev14 microcode for GA-EX58 Extreme here you go

EX58EX.zip 656k .zip file


----------



## dreadkopp

putting QPI-Link to slow mode will give me incredible delay in console. is that normal?

also i want to paint my pure black as a 'pure white'. Plastidip should be fine i guess?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It's normal. I think slow mode sets a bunch of things on the motherboard to run slow, not just the QPI link.

Painting motherboards sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadkopp*
> 
> putting QPI-Link to slow mode will give me incredible delay in console. is that normal?
> 
> also i want to paint my pure black as a 'pure white'. Plastidip should be fine i guess?


Only ever used "slow mode" for benchmarking effort at high baseclock for HWbot - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1839725 233.57MHz (Only on water cool)

Is it useful for something else?

EDIT: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/what-is-core-i7-920s-qpi-slow-mode.215034/


----------



## dreadkopp

i was told that with slow QPI link i could get higher FSB.

The highest i can get which is rock solid (6h prime95+furmark) is 182Mhz, maybe 1,2 MHz more.

190 will also prime95 for some time but then pass out (maybe needs some more finetuning)

i read from many users that they OC with FSB of 200+.

Even if i set all multipliers to minimum, everything above 190 will give me system freeze in short time (195Mhz will freeze immediately)


----------



## alancsalt

I didn't think it was intended for everyday use. "Slow Mode" describes it well.


----------



## dreadkopp

Okay. I think i will settle with a solid 4 then until next hardware upgrade

Gesendet von meinem Nokia 6110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## heb1001

Turned the p6t7 ws supercomputer into a dedicated gaming machine for my son.

X5680 with H110i GTX, NVIDIA 760 GTX, 24 GB RAM, RAID 1 of Intel X25-m G1 and G2 SSDs for boot and Win 10 OS.

F: drive for games is an NVMe Intel SSD 750 which seems to be working OK apart from the known issue of lack of boot support for NVMe.

Haven't tried overclocking it yet but I did test my elpida hyper RAM in it and discovered that 2 of the three sticks have failed.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> apart from the known issue of lack of boot support for NVMe.


http://mrlithium.blogspot.com/2015/12/how-to-boot-nvme-ssd-from-legacy-bios.html


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> http://mrlithium.blogspot.com/2015/12/how-to-boot-nvme-ssd-from-legacy-bios.html


Thanks, I didn't find that when searching and it is interesting but it's not actually booting from the NVMe drive, it's booting Tianocore from a separate, legacy BIOS supported HDD and using Tianocore to load Windows. So you still need another legacy bootable device in the system to make it work.

It does tell you how to get the Windows OS onto the NVMe drive which is useful though and there are two other key bits of information: chainloading with grub doesn't work so I don't need to waste time trying that; also the Intel 750 contains an option ROM which could be reflashed to make it legacy bootable if someone wrote a legacy ROM for it.

I thought it might be possible to write a network card option ROM to boot it but if it has it's own option ROM which is flashable that would be the perfect solution.

Life is short though and my current config is working quite well.


----------



## AnthonySmithFil

Untitled-1.jpg 118k .jpg file


x5680 4.4Ghz 24/7

I would like to join please!


----------



## dotagaming

I would *not* run 1.43VCore, certainly not 24/7. You probably could do 4.3GHz easily and stay under 1.35VCore.


----------



## AnthonySmithFil

Ok - fair enough. I've build 2x other machines for friends using the x5650 at 4.0Ghz with 1.35625, which also seems a little high right?

One thing I've had a tough time finding is a list of the bios settings for x56XX series on x58 asus boards. Any links?


----------



## dotagaming

Hm yeah. I think most (if not all) of these chips will run 4.0GHz with 1.30VCore or less. It's only when you want to hit 4.2GHz+ that you have to up the voltage significantly









I can't give you specific settings for Asus boards as I don't own one. However ususally only the names of the settings differ a bit, the technique is basically the same.
I found the *3 step overclocking guide* to be very useful - while it takes some time, it uses a very systematic approach which will give you a really nice OC without much trial and error. As per this guide you actually adjust the VCore _last_, after you've isolated Bclk and Memory.
Take 2 hours to work through the guide and I think you'll be surprised how little VCore you actually need in the end. The consensus is to stay below 1.35V for 24/7 with these Xeons - but no one can guarantee you anything, in the end it's your chip


----------



## Dhiru

Guys, do you keep the Turbo Boost enabled? I am currently running stable at 185 BCLK with X5670 at stock 22 multiplier which gives me 4070Mhz overclock. I have the turbo boost enabled and with 25 boost multiplier, I get 4625 Mhz. Is it wise to disable Turbo boost and increase the BCLK to 210 to get 4620 Mhz on 22 multiplier or enable turbo boost and stick with 185 BCLK and get 4625 Mhz on Boost 25 multiplier?

My VCore is set to 1.4V in the BIOS and CPUz reports 1.32V at load and 1.35V at idle. Memory uncore is set to 1.35V and RAM Voltage to 1.66V. My temperatures with IBT max out at 75C with Corsair H80.


----------



## Beufesamiteur

I finally got a X5670 running....The first one was obviously dead....this one is running smoothly with low voltage

I will post other updates soon to optimize my OC and maybe push the CPU higher


----------



## TgX33

Hi all!

I've been following this thread for a while now and wanted to thank all for the awesome input.

I have a question about my system, it's a pretty weird issue and I would appreciate any feedback on this.

I've got an MSI x58 Pro-E with a X5670 OC @ 3850 and 24gb of 1333 @ 1400 currently. All stock except BCLK and rock stable.

The issues is that I've noticed some extreme frequencies on some cores with HWMonitor while playing GTA V highest being 5442Mhz. Turbo has been disabled since the first day of OC'ing and I'm wondering why is my max freq jumping like mad?



Has anyone seen this before?

Cheers!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TgX33*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while now and wanted to thank all for the awesome input.
> 
> I have a question about my system, it's a pretty weird issue and I would appreciate any feedback on this.
> 
> I've got an MSI x58 Pro-E with a X5670 OC @ 3850 and 24gb of 1333 @ 1400 currently. All stock except BCLK and rock stable.
> 
> The issues is that I've noticed some extreme frequencies on some cores with HWMonitor while playing GTA V highest being 5442Mhz. Turbo has been disabled since the first day of OC'ing and I'm wondering why is my max freq jumping like mad?
> 
> Has anyone seen this before?
> 
> Cheers!


HWinfo can be glitchy with these Xeons and there are plenty of alternatives out there. I'd just ignore that if I were you.


----------



## ekoaja

Here's my setting for.my X5650 with rampage 2 extreme.

200x22 1,36v
2005mhz 8-11-13-28 @ 1,8v (hynix bfr)
3600mhz uncore @ 1,35v

any lower voltage would be unstable, still trying for 4 ghz uncore. what do you think ?


----------



## dreadkopp

does faster ram improve bclk stability?

right now i run g_skill 1333 CL9 @ 1450 CL11 (x8 multi)

The Ram works fine up to ~1600 CL11

when i drop ram multi to x6 and uncore to x13 i cannot get a higher stable BCLK then ~185 MHz.

Would 1600 MHz ram @ x8 give me more stability and maybe BCLK of 200Mhz?


----------



## TgX33

Great, can you suggest other monitoring methods that can log min/max values?

Thank you


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadkopp*
> 
> does faster ram improve bclk stability?
> 
> right now i run g_skill 1333 CL9 @ 1450 CL11 (x8 multi)
> 
> The Ram works fine up to ~1600 CL11
> 
> when i drop ram multi to x6 and uncore to x13 i cannot get a higher stable BCLK then ~185 MHz.
> 
> Would 1600 MHz ram @ x8 give me more stability and maybe BCLK of 200Mhz?


High speed ram is good, but not always related for bclk stability. You can try 133 x 22 with 1,35 vcore, set qpi to lowest 4,8GTs, 1,275vtt/qpi voltage, 1333mhz ram speed 11-11-11-28 1,52v. Then increase At 200 bclk, the qpi will run at 7,2GTs, ram at 1600mhz. Run some test to see it stable, watch your NB / SB temperature if they run too hot, it will limit your bclk oc


----------



## dreadkopp

1,275V vtt/qpi i am allready using.

even with CPU locked at lowest multi and ram at lowest multi i cannot get higher BCLK stable as it seems.


----------



## heb1001

4.7GHz; this time on the p6t7 WS supercomputer: http://valid.x86.fr/49cpax

Limited by the PSU over-current protection and the RAM which isn't great.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreadkopp*
> 
> 1,275V vtt/qpi i am allready using.
> 
> even with CPU locked at lowest multi and ram at lowest multi i cannot get higher BCLK stable as it seems.


Including lowering the QPI link and Uncore multi? Could try upping the IOH voltage to 1.2v, don't go higher if it doesn't help though.


----------



## DunePilot

Alright guys.... posting a massive massive deal. It's good enough that I went ahead and finally upgraded.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128748
$129 for an X99 motherboard G1 gaming. With a free game, with a free USB 3.1 card.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820011182
$135 for 32GB of 2400 DDR4.

$265... for an X99 setup... insane. Waiting until June for the 6800k to launch, I'd go with the 5820k but it doesn't make much sense. I will wait three months and buy the 6800k for $380-400. Hopefully I can sell the barebones of this system for about what that chip cost which will put me out $250 for upgrade.

It came up to 264 all together and another 20 after a rebate so... $244. That is literally like getting the 32GB of ram for free or something.... I couldn't pass this one up.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Alright guys.... posting a massive massive deal. It's good enough that I went ahead and finally upgraded.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128748
> $129 for an X99 motherboard G1 gaming. With a free game, with a free USB 3.1 card.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820011182
> $135 for 32GB of 2400 DDR4.
> 
> $265... for an X99 setup... insane. Waiting until June for the 6800k to launch, I'd go with the 5820k but it doesn't make much sense. I will wait three months and buy the 6800k for $380-400. Hopefully I can sell the barebones of this system for about what that chip cost which will put me out $250 for upgrade.
> 
> It came up to 264 all together and another 20 after a rebate so... $244. That is literally like getting the 32GB of ram for free or something.... I couldn't pass this one up.


You are forgetting somethings.
The price of CPU is probably going to more than you expect. You know there's that premium price for large L3 cache so I'm guessing the 6800K is going to retail around $400-$450. The 6800K is a Quad core, that's taking some steps backwards. The board is a Micro ATX which might turn some people off unless they are looking to build a small PC.

I have plans to build a small PC for gaming, but AMD sufficient for that. Especially since their [AMD] CPUs are seeing a big increase in DX12 so far. The micro ATX motherboard you listed is only USB 3.0 and the 3.1 comes from a add-on PCIe card. So you are already down one PCIe slot if you want USB 3.1 on such a small motherboard. "Premium PCIe Lane" made me laugh a little bit. You'll need another case if you sell that as well.

I've never agreed with purchasing the i7-5820K. It's just a big gimp and Intel is just trying to see if they can get away with it. So they are have gotten away with it. I think Intel is still looking for another "i7-920" cheap budget CPU with decent power that will sell like crazy. I think the i7-5820K is their attempt except it's gimped like heck.

I start thinking about a upgrade every now and again. If I did upgrade, would it be worth it and would I notice it outside of benchmarks? At this point for gaming, everyday use and the high-end programs I run, I don't think a upgrade at this point would be worth it. Not until Intel starts actually improving their technology instead of throwing more "cores" and larger "L3 caches" at us. That's great for a small portion of the market or people who actually use workstations to make money, but the actual IPC needs to increase badly before I make a move to another Intel CPU.

I have 40 lanes PCIe on the X58 [36 PCIe], SATA III, USB 3.0, USB 3.1, SSD M.2 tech, RAID, CPU is only 10% slower than Sandy\Ivy-E, and now it appears that NVMe is possible. Until the actual technology moves on I see no reason to upgrade. Some people run those scientific programs and need the extra Instructions Sets, but outside of those programs you won't be seeing much different during gaming and every day use at all.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> You are forgetting somethings.
> The price of CPU is probably going to more than you expect. You know there's that premium price for large L3 cache so I'm guessing the 6800K is going to retail around $400-$450. The 6800K is a Quad core, that's taking some steps backwards. The board is a Micro ATX which might turn some people off unless they are looking to build a small PC.


Indeed. I don't think it's worth it to jump to another platform yet unless you use applications that benefit from the newer instructions, which games really don't yet, or you find a good enough deal where you can break even or close to it.

Even though that is a good deal, you'd still be looking at a ~$300+ upgrade after selling the x58 board/cpu and DDR3 off for at best a 25% performance increase at the same clocks.

With my CPU at 4.93ghz I only see about a ~25% increase over my x5670 at 4.4ghz in Cinebench _(best case)_. At the same clocks it's about 15% faster. In games I can't say I've noticed a difference.


----------



## DunePilot

Aye, I'll be the first to admit that X58 is still extremely competitive and I don't NEED to upgrade. But the whole upgrade will only cost $250 after flipping my X58 setup. I paid $235 for an X5690 awhile back so $390 for a brand new release is still reasonable imo.

6800k is a six core for $390 according to this.
http://wccftech.com/intel-broadwell-e-core-i7-6950x-price/
Where did you see that it was a 4 core?


----------



## DunePilot

While off topic... I can't wait to see how this works out.

Would be very very cool to toss in a Fury card for $460 instead of dishing out $630 for another 980Ti and seeing a huge performance jump.

http://venturebeat.com/2016/03/13/stardocks-newest-innovation-will-let-you-mix-amd-and-nvidia-video-cards-in-one-pc/


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Aye, I'll be the first to admit that X58 is still extremely competitive and I don't NEED to upgrade. But the whole upgrade will only cost $250 after flipping my X58 setup. I paid $235 for an X5690 awhile back so $390 for a brand new release is still reasonable imo.
> 
> 6800k is a six core for $390 according to this.
> http://wccftech.com/intel-broadwell-e-core-i7-6950x-price/
> Where did you see that it was a 4 core?


So you don't NEED to upgrade, but you are thinking about upgrading?

I thought I read that it was a Quad a while back. I guess it is a Hexa core afterall. Well disregard the Quad core talk. Going from Hexa core to another Hexa core would have to worth it as well. Since it's a Hexa core I definitely can see the $400-$450 price tag. $390 coming from Intel would be too generous, but AMD is coming with Zen so who knows what Intel might do. It doesn't appear to be gimped like the 5820K. AMD also has a 6800k [A10-6800k]. I'm sure might lead to some confusion.

I see where you are coming from. If you feel that you can upgrade for only $250 after flipping your X58 go for it. The way I'm seeing I'd rather put that money towards a next gen GPU. I'm speaking for myself when I say I don't see a reason to upgrade at this point. PCIe 4 is coming, but PCIe 2.0 hasn't bandwidth hasn't been saturated yet? X58 & X79 Hexa core users have nothing worry about IMO.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> So you don't NEED to upgrade, but you are thinking about upgrading?


Yeah. I mean I am getting new tech... TWICE the ram... (though to be honest 16GB was plenty for the most part anyways), slightly faster cpu that is brand spanking new and a fresh release. I will be running the 6800k at considerably less voltage (1.35-75v on my X5675, I will leave the 6800k at 1.3v) and all the extra features of the motherboard etc... all that for $250. Now if I decide to get a new case and a couple other things it might add on another $200-250. But... either way to justify it I will just work an extra day of overtime or something.

So here is the idea... maybe it will make more sense if I plot my idea out.

Option 1: So I'm out $250 for motherboard and ram, I only need the CPU... that's another $380-400.
Cost: ~$650

Option 2: If I build in another case and get led fans and a fully modular PSU with color scheme matching sleeved cables that would add another $250.
Cost: ~$900

Here is what I am pulling out of the current build and moving to the new build.
The GTX 980Ti (I will toss in an old cheap GPU just whatever I have laying around), H110i GT (I will toss on the stock heatsink), Samsung 850 EVO 1TB SSD, 1TB WD Black

Now, here is what I can sell. Take for granted this is a rough figure based on what I've seen this all go for in the past.

Option 1:
GA-X58A-UD5 - $125-$150
X5675 - $125-$150
i7 960 soldered cpu that is delidded
Corsair Vengeance 1866 Cas 9 8x2 16GB $75-100 (paid $120 for this 8 months ago)
1TB WD Black Hackintosh drive with OSX Snow Leopard on it along with Logic 8 and Final Cut
Resale: ~$400-450

Option 2:
Add the case and PSU - $100
Resale: ~$500-550

Option 3:
Option 2 + M-Audio Project Mix I/O - It was $1200 new and is literally flawless. It's just laying around, I have no use for it since I have something different now.- $300
Resale: ~$800

So... depending on how it goes I might come out pretty decent on this.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Well good luck, but how much RAM do people "really" need. You must have programs that sucks up RAM like no other _. I don't know I guess I'm just looking at RAW numbers and actual performance on the X58 vs everything else at this point.

It just seems like X58 is overkill for just about everyone (but but but but but my Folding & Bionics apps >_> yeah ok, whatever, a lot of people talk about folding as a reason to "need" more)

Memory:
-Triple Channel Memory moving 510GB\m [a minute] "each lane" on paper. So 3 lanes of memory is hitting 24GB\s theoretically together and every minute Triple Channel can move 1.54TB\m [a minute] theoretically. That's if you are only running DDR3-1066Mhz. At only DDR3-1600Mhz I'm hitting approximately 27GB\s. Which means I'm moving approx. 1.62TB a minute.

-QPI can easily move 1.54TB every minute at stock. More than enough which is why overclocking it never really changes anything. I won't go into detail about overclocking though.

-PCIe 2.0 x16 SLI \ CFX running 36 lanes pushes out an amazing 16GB every second theoretically. More than enough for gaming. Single cards are moving 8GB\s.

-1Gb LAN port. How many people are pushing 1000Mbps through their internet connection? Not many.

Now with PCIe add on cards pushing the read and write speeds pass SATA III speeds and countless affordable upgrades I just don't see it on paper. Everyday usage has basically been stagnant since Windows 7 release. A 7200RPM HDD with 64MB cache is sufficient for every day use. Even better in RAID 0 since the prices are so cheap. The only differences would be the start up times. SSDs boot in 2-4 seconds. HDDs 5-7 seconds. Oh lord stop the press, an extra 3 seconds lol. Windows 8 & windows 10 decreases the boot times dramatically. Given the amount of power that the X58 has along with the Xeons just doesn't scream upgrade. It's manhandling everything I throw at it._


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> While off topic... I can't wait to see how this works out.
> 
> Would be very very cool to toss in a Fury card for $460 instead of dishing out $630 for another 980Ti and seeing a huge performance jump.
> 
> http://venturebeat.com/2016/03/13/stardocks-newest-innovation-will-let-you-mix-amd-and-nvidia-video-cards-in-one-pc/


Hopefully that will allow more than 4 GPUs too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> It's manhandling everything I throw at it.


Have a go at interactive theorem proving with the Isabelle theorem prover:

https://isabelle.in.tum.de


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Have a go at interactive theorem proving with the Isabelle theorem prover:
> 
> https://isabelle.in.tum.de


I've never heard of that program. What is it and how do I use it? Or what's the point of using it, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I've never heard of that program. What is it and how do I use it? Or what's the point of using it, if you don't mind me asking.


It's a program that helps you to prove the correctness of logical theorems. Interactively -- which means that every time you type a character in the editor to change the text of the proof it will try to re-prove it.

I gave it as an example because you can never have enough computing performance for this kind of task.

The interactive aspect is also fairly single threaded because it's difficult for the user to think about more than one aspect of a proof in parallel so it's really necessary to have fast threads for a quick turnaround in the editor.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> It's a program that helps you to prove the correctness of logical theorems. Interactively -- which means that every time you type a character in the editor to change the text of the proof it will try to re-prove it.
> 
> I gave it as an example because you can never have enough computing performance for this kind of task.
> 
> The interactive aspect is also fairly single threaded because it's difficult for the user to think about more than one aspect of a proof in parallel so it's really necessary to have fast threads for a quick turnaround in the editor.


Ok. I still have no idea "how" to use it though. There seems to be a lot of information on the website. More than I'm willing to chew since I'm in the middle of learning so many other things at one time. I'll try to use, but if I have to read a book to "learn and use" the program I'll pass.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Ok. I still have no idea "how" to use it though. There seems to be a lot of information on the website. More than I'm willing to chew since I'm in the middle of learning so many other things at one time. I'll try to use, but if I have to read a book to "learn and use" the program I'll pass.


Isabelle has quite a steep learning curve; you would need to read a book. Probably not worth your time unless you happen to be interested in theorem proving or formal verification of software.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Isabelle has quite a steep learning curve; you would need to read a book. Probably not worth your time unless you happen to be interested in theorem proving or formal verification of software.


Well in that case I have to pass. I don't mind reading books, but I'm actually reading several books at the moment for many different reasons.

So everything I've thrown at my PC that I actually need and use has been running flawlessly. [high end programs]


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well in that case I have to pass. I don't mind reading books, but I'm actually reading several books at the moment for many different reasons.
> 
> So everything I've thrown at my PC that I actually need and use has been running flawlessly. [high end programs]


Well since we all got that one settled.









I downloaded the program and was tinkering a little, and you were not kidding, A book would really be needed


----------



## voxson5

Hi all,

Couple of questions if anyone can help - I have noticed that during various OC of my 5649; it is the higher bclk that causes the huge heat, rather than the voltages. Is this normal or have I done something quite bad in my bios/cooling? (40+ deg C at idle under a x61 Kraken, max under IBT at 75 deg C)

Not at home so unable to give full bios settings, but it is a RIIIGene + 5649 @ 4.32 (C states off, forced 20x multi only, 216 bclk, 1.368 Vcore, 1.35 QPI, 1.2 ICH & IOH, 1.5 PCI, 1.3 PLL, ram OC @ 21xx with quite loose timings (1866 native xmp)), all other options on auto/default where relevant.

Also, does anyone know (or can link) a guide for how differental amplitude and clock skew impact on overclocking? I would love to start playing with these options however I am not sure what to look for in terms of whether any changes have an effect (outside of more/less instability).

Cheers









*edit - A bit of googling shows mostly guesswork around the forums (although the theory seems sound), and some links within OCN I do not have permission to view









*edit 2 - validation for the club is a bit off http://valid.x86.fr/fzflcu


----------



## TLCH723

Just to throw it out there.

15 dollars off any purchase of 85 or more with some exception on ebay.
So CPU can be 15 dollars cheaper, or something else you want.

More Detail

PS: Dont know if this is allow. If not, you can delete this. Thank you.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Just to throw it out there.
> 
> 15 dollars off any purchase of 85 or more with some exception on ebay.
> So CPU can be 15 dollars cheaper, or something else you want.
> 
> More Detail
> 
> PS: Dont know if this is allow. If not, you can delete this. Thank you.


I didn't pay attention when exactly it ends in my local time, so when eventually I've found what I wanted, it turns out I was late by 1 minute! Can you believe that, 1 minute??!









3 of these would have been perfect http://www.ebay.com/itm/HyperX-Savage-4GB-1X4GB-Memory-Module-DDR3-1866MHz-PC3-15000-DIMM-Desktop-/181720857808?hash=item2a4f683cd0:g:NzYAAOSwa-dWp~78


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I didn't pay attention when exactly it ends in my local time, so when eventually I've found what I wanted, it turns out I was late by 1 minute! Can you believe that, 1 minute??!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 of these would have been perfect http://www.ebay.com/itm/HyperX-Savage-4GB-1X4GB-Memory-Module-DDR3-1866MHz-PC3-15000-DIMM-Desktop-/181720857808?hash=item2a4f683cd0:g:NzYAAOSwa-dWp~78


Did the pricing change for the items listed as "top picks" in that link?

Oo $85 headphones! *click link* ...wait.. $139(USD)?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> Did the pricing change for the items listed as "top picks" in that link?
> 
> Oo $85 headphones! *click link* ...wait.. $139(USD)?


Yes, that listing got updated.
It was $99 (without code applied) and out of stock when I last checked towards the very end of that promo.

I was surprised to find out that the code actually worked pretty much for any private listing/purchase above $75, meaning ebay paid $15 for every use of that code out of their own pockets.

That would be obviously against the rules, but you could create 2 different accounts to "buy" something from yourself and get those extra $15 straight away in cash.


----------



## voxson5

Speaking of EBay, I had a bit of cash buring a hole in my pocket from overtime so I found a cheap (lol hopefully not too nasty) x5670 & it is winging it's way to me.

It was cheap enough to not care if I have to go for a refund, and I can have another play with lapping and pushing for (not gonna lie) epeen overclocks.

When (if) it arrives it should keep me occupided for a weekend at least


----------



## SmOgER

How much did you pay for it?
I was tempted to use that promo and get an X5650 for $61 shipped, but I figured I don't really need it for now..


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I didn't pay attention when exactly it ends in my local time, so when eventually I've found what I wanted, it turns out I was late by 1 minute! Can you believe that, 1 minute??!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 of these would have been perfect http://www.ebay.com/itm/HyperX-Savage-4GB-1X4GB-Memory-Module-DDR3-1866MHz-PC3-15000-DIMM-Desktop-/181720857808?hash=item2a4f683cd0:g:NzYAAOSwa-dWp~78


Sorry didnt notice the time.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Well since we all got that one settled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded the program and was tinkering a little, and you were not kidding, A book would really be needed


If you are still curious, there's a free book here to get you started:
http://concrete-semantics.org


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> How much did you pay for it?
> I was tempted to use that promo and get an X5650 for $61 shipped, but I figured I don't really need it for now..


$100

There was an $80 one that I missed out on (unmarked ES), and one with a damaged IMC that I stayed away from

If only I could have leveraged that discount


----------



## PipJones

Help!

I've got Corsair DOMINATOR-GT RAM @ 1866, clocked down to 1600. Mild O/C of X5675 to 4ghz. System is "stable".

I've bought the same RAM (Corsair DOMINATOR-GT) @2000 and I can't get it to work. I've tried each stick independently. No dice.

From cold boot machine will go through 3x restarts and sometimes get as far as starting to load Windows 10, followed by a BSOD or hang.

As a starting point, I was expecting to be able to drop the 2000 in, leave everything the same - and continue running at 1600. Would that sound right?

2000 would then be a few tweaks away ...

Does anyone have any particular guidelines on getting DDR3-2000 working on a Sabertooth X58 and X5675 setup? Should it "just work" at 1600?

Thoughts and suggestions graciously received!


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Help!
> 
> I've got Corsair DOMINATOR-GT RAM @ 1866, clocked down to 1600. Mild O/C of X5675 to 4ghz. System is "stable".
> 
> I've bought the same RAM (Corsair DOMINATOR-GT) @2000 and I can't get it to work. I've tried each stick independently. No dice.
> 
> From cold boot machine will go through 3x restarts and sometimes get as far as starting to load Windows 10, followed by a BSOD or hang.
> 
> As a starting point, I was expecting to be able to drop the 2000 in, leave everything the same - and continue running at 1600. Would that sound right?
> 
> 2000 would then be a few tweaks away ...
> 
> Does anyone have any particular guidelines on getting DDR3-2000 working on a Sabertooth X58 and X5675 setup? Should it "just work" at 1600?
> 
> Thoughts and suggestions graciously received!


Not sure if you have 3 sticks or 6 sticks of the new RAM.

3 sticks will be easier. 6 sticks may need higher DRAM bus voltages and/or more relaxed timings.

Only the first 3 memory multipliers work so you'll need a BCLK of 160 minimum for 160x10.

Uncore clock needs to be 1.5x DRAM so minimum of 2400.

Set the DRAM bus voltage to the volts specified for the RAM from the XMP profile. Maybe 1.65V.

Set the DRAM timings manually from the XMP profile.

You will probably need to raise VTT from stock. You could try the safe limit of 1.35V just to get things working and reduce it later.

If the above doesn't work, you could try relaxing the timings a bit and reducing BCLK to find out what frequency it starts working.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Not sure if you have 3 sticks or 6 sticks of the new RAM.
> 
> 3 sticks will be easier. 6 sticks may need higher DRAM bus voltages and/or more relaxed timings.
> 
> Only the first 3 memory multipliers work so you'll need a BCLK of 160 minimum for 160x10.
> 
> Uncore clock needs to be 1.5x DRAM so minimum of 2400.
> 
> Set the DRAM bus voltage to the volts specified for the RAM from the XMP profile. Maybe 1.65V.
> 
> Set the DRAM timings manually from the XMP profile.
> 
> You will probably need to raise VTT from stock. You could try the safe limit of 1.35V just to get things working and reduce it later.
> 
> If the above doesn't work, you could try relaxing the timings a bit and reducing BCLK to find out what frequency it starts working.


Thanks, I will give this a try later.

I'm aiming for 200 BCLK and 20x multi - running the RAM at 2000.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Help!
> 
> I've got Corsair DOMINATOR-GT RAM @ 1866, clocked down to 1600. Mild O/C of X5675 to 4ghz. System is "stable".
> 
> I've bought the same RAM (Corsair DOMINATOR-GT) @2000 and I can't get it to work. I've tried each stick independently. No dice.
> 
> From cold boot machine will go through 3x restarts and sometimes get as far as starting to load Windows 10, followed by a BSOD or hang.
> 
> As a starting point, I was expecting to be able to drop the 2000 in, leave everything the same - and continue running at 1600. Would that sound right?
> 
> 2000 would then be a few tweaks away ...
> 
> Does anyone have any particular guidelines on getting DDR3-2000 working on a Sabertooth X58 and X5675 setup? Should it "just work" at 1600?
> 
> Thoughts and suggestions graciously received!


I also have an issue with my ram. I can tighten the timings down to Cas 6 and it will run fine as long as its around 1600. I cannot get 1800 or higher out of it under any settings... I don't care if I take the DRAM voltage from 1.5 all the way to 1.65-68 with Cas 10 timings. it just won't boot with the ram that high. I just run mine at 1600 with Cas 7 and call it a day.. no idea if it's the board or the ram but I got tired of trying to mess with it.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I also have an issue with my ram. I can tighten the timings down to Cas 6 and it will run fine as long as its around 1600. I cannot get 1800 or higher out of it under any settings... I don't care if I take the DRAM voltage from 1.5 all the way to 1.65-68 with Cas 10 timings. it just won't boot with the ram that high. I just run mine at 1600 with Cas 7 and call it a day.. no idea if it's the board or the ram but I got tired of trying to mess with it.


This won't even boot at 1600. Getting into the BIOS was hit and miss.

I'm going to have a go later on this evening.

I'm going to start without a CPU O/C, leave everything on Auto - and just see if I can get the machine to boot into W10.

RE earlier post, it is only 3x2gb (6gb total).


----------



## SmOgER

Finally managed to get a decent board for a decent price.

GA-EX58-EXTREME.

That additional waterblock and piping/heatsink which is supposed to screw into the PCI slot was screwed up so I just ditched it and will be running it without this monstrocity attached on top of normal NB heatsink. There should be enough cooling as it is. But if not, I could always attach a fan on it, the screw placement is perfect for it.

The socket itself had a couple of bent pins, I straightened them up, but then I noticed one of them was actually broken (the top of it). Fortunately according to map socket map, this turned out to be power pin (one of many more), I'am not sure if it comes into contact with the CPU as it still sits in somewhat correct place so it could work, but even if not, I'am pretty sure there is redundancy for one missing power pin. What I was worried about that this missing tiny piece of metal could be stuck somewhere deep in the socket and shorten 2 of the other pins. Fortunately this didn't turn out to be the case.

It POSTs fine and recognizes both Xeon E5520 and E5540. So yeah, it's good so far. More or less


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> This won't even boot at 1600. Getting into the BIOS was hit and miss.
> 
> I'm going to have a go later on this evening.
> 
> I'm going to start without a CPU O/C, leave everything on Auto - and just see if I can get the machine to boot into W10.
> 
> RE earlier post, it is only 3x2gb (6gb total).


I had to have my uncore 2 x the ram speed or one setting lower, uncore at 1.30V, mem at 1.60v to get my board to boot.
If it were me I would try that, 1600 9-9-9-25 and see if it works.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I had to have my uncore 2 x the ram speed or one setting lower, uncore at 1.30V, mem at 1.60v to get my board to boot.
> If it were me I would try that, 1600 9-9-9-25 and see if it works.


Sounds like a bois issue. Some need to have a mirocode for the xeon injected in to it for full support.

If you are just choosing 1600mhz ram clock it wont work. The ram speed needs to be 1333mhz. Then use the base clock to increase the ram speed. The uncore should easily be able to run at 1.5x the ram. Try a couple boises.


----------



## Vip3r011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I had to have my uncore 2 x the ram speed or one setting lower, uncore at 1.30V, mem at 1.60v to get my board to boot.
> If it were me I would try that, 1600 9-9-9-25 and see if it works.


ram 1333..
got these issue with a p6tse with xeon l5520 also..bios needs microcode update


----------



## SmOgER

Just booted into windows my E5540 with GA-EX58-Extreme for the first time. I'am impatient, so it's already at [email protected] and benching very stable.









But is it just me, or is the only way to bring the RAM above 1066Mhz is by overclocking bclk? I could change the ratio and BIOS let me choose whatever ram speed I want (or enable XMP) while still running CPU at stock, but for some reason these settings wouldn't stick and it still posts at 1066Mhz if bclk is stock regardless of requested RAM ratio. Is it because of CPU limitations? Not complaining, I can still reach rated ram speed 1600Mhz when I overclock CPU to 4Ghz, but I'am curious if that's a normal and expected behavior.

Also, even in double channel RAM benches mighty fast!


----------



## Vip3r011

perfectly normal


----------



## SmOgER

Thanks.

Alright, Cinebench ST performance matches stock i5-2500K (beats i5-2400) while MT is obviously much better.
This will suffice.









Oh, how much those 32nm 12MB (E5640) Xeons are actually faster than 45nm 8MB (E5540) ones clock for clock? I know that the price difference is small, but I happened to have a bunch of E5520 and a couple of E5540s lying around so that's what I'am running now.


----------



## TLCH723

There is seem a flood of Dell XPS 1366 board on ebay, or I suck at searching.

Are they any good beside being a Dell?? Cost about 105USD.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TgX33*
> 
> Great, can you suggest other monitoring methods that can log min/max values?
> 
> Thank you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> There is seem a flood of Dell XPS 1366 board on ebay, or I suck at searching.
> 
> Are they any good beside being a Dell?? Cost about 105USD.


probably very limited on overclock and bios settings


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> There is seem a flood of Dell XPS 1366 board on ebay, or I suck at searching.
> 
> Are they any good beside being a Dell?? Cost about 105USD.


If you just want 6 cores on the cheap they're decent, but you'll be limited to 1333mhz RAM. Also not sure if they will work with a standard power supply, dell used to non standard pinouts.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> There is seem a flood of Dell XPS 1366 board on ebay, or I suck at searching.
> 
> Are they any good beside being a Dell?? Cost about 105USD.


Just get a DX58SO


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Just get a DX58SO


I would suggest staying away from that Intel board unless someone is giving it to you for free. I personally have this board with X5670 and OC is a pain.

Read my review here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/7350


----------



## voxson5

Weirdly - found a stable offset based turbo setting for my E5649 (4.2 all cores, 4.6 turbo 2 cores), and Skyrim will not work - IBT stable and all....


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> I would suggest staying away from that Intel board unless someone is giving it to you for free. I personally have this board with X5670 and OC is a pain.
> 
> Read my review here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/7350


Maybe, but everything else really tends to be super expensive on ebay and such.

Personally I managed to get Gigabyte EX58-EXTREME for 100Euro, but that's locally (it was basically a single available LGA1366 mobo) and the mobo was without water block/PCI heatsink kit (no biggie) and a couple of socket pins needed some careful treatment (bending back into correct positions).
Online prices are really inflated for these boards.

PS. Did someone here actually try one of these no-name chinese boards? Do they post at least?








http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Black-Intel-X58-Computer-ATX-Motherboard-LGA-1366-Socket-B-8-USB-DDR3/131739591301?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D36188%26meid%3D6e6af8374d334c33b7e650cbe633e609%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D191816981188

Yet if there's _really_ a need to buy it online, this seems to be the least outrageously priced listing atm: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-P6T-Deluxe-Motherboard-Intel-LGA-1366-DDR3-RAM-B1774-/231877594432?hash=item35fcfb4d40:g:dIoAAOSwwpdW5vsf


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> PS. Did someone here actually try one of these no-name chinese boards? Do they post at least?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Black-Intel-X58-Computer-ATX-Motherboard-LGA-1366-Socket-B-8-USB-DDR3/131739591301?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D36188%26meid%3D6e6af8374d334c33b7e650cbe633e609%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D191816981188


I did not, but seriously I would seriously purchase one if they weren't $100 just for testing purposes.


----------



## SmOgER

For anyone on the lookout, this one looks a bit interesting as well:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Foxconn-Renaissance-II-Intel-X58-LGA1366-Motherboard-w-USB-Sound-Card-/322050874641?hash=item4afbba5d11:g:6-IAAOSwzvlW9DU6

But I have no idea if this Foxconn is actually any good for overclocking.

EDIT:

This one might be worth taking the risk and attempting to salvage it
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-P6T-Deluxe-Motherboard-LGA-1366-for-part-repair-B1790/231879002665?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D777000%26algo%3DABA.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D36188%26meid%3Df23b2eca91e845b9b0828a75c0c06b0a%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D322050874641#viTabs_0


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> For anyone on the lookout, this one looks a bit interesting as well:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Foxconn-Renaissance-II-Intel-X58-LGA1366-Motherboard-w-USB-Sound-Card-/322050874641?hash=item4afbba5d11:g:6-IAAOSwzvlW9DU6
> 
> But I have no idea if this Foxconn is actually any good for overclocking.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> This one might be worth taking the risk and attempting to salvage it
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-P6T-Deluxe-Motherboard-LGA-1366-for-part-repair-B1790/231879002665?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D777000%26algo%3DABA.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D36188%26meid%3Df23b2eca91e845b9b0828a75c0c06b0a%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D322050874641#viTabs_0


Hi there

Over on ebay is one Foxconn Renassaince and there is included too X5650 and some RAM,not sure if I can post the link...

If I didn't have already X58 I would snap this board

And still have at home UD3R which is not working..

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## alancsalt

If a member was asking a question about a Tech item and posted an Ebay link as an example of that piece of Tech, that is fine. (Relevant to thread)

If a different member was posting in that members thread to say ''Hey I have one on sale'' and posted an ebay link, that is not ok as that is advertising.

But no ebay liks are allowed in the Marketplace forum whatsoever.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> PS. Did someone here actually try one of these no-name chinese boards? Do they post at least?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Black-Intel-X58-Computer-ATX-Motherboard-LGA-1366-Socket-B-8-USB-DDR3/131739591301?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D36188%26meid%3D6e6af8374d334c33b7e650cbe633e609%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D191816981188


Those Chinese boards harvest server chipsets, they can't OC any good but are ok for running stock.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jihe*
> 
> Those Chinese boards harvest server chipsets, they can't OC any good but are ok for running stock.


lol huh all the server 1366 boards still used the same x58 chipset. Its just the 4 phase vrm design thats way to puny to support a 45 nm i7 quad muchless a 6 core


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> lol huh all the server 1366 boards still used the same x58 chipset. Its just the 4 phase vrm design thats way to puny to support a 45 nm i7 quad muchless a 6 core


Not all server boards use the x58 chipset. Dual socket LGA 1366 server boards use the Intel 5500 (Tylersburg) Chipset


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Not all server boards use the x58 chipset. Dual socket LGA 1366 server boards use the Intel 5500 (Tylersburg) Chipset


the only dual socket 1366 board that can officially overclock is the evga sr2 lol. The others use set fsb but we all know software overclocking is finicky as hell. And ontop of that its unofficial software on boards that arnt meant to overclock.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> the only dual socket 1366 board that can officially overclock is the evga sr2 lol. The others use set fsb but we all know software overclocking is finicky as hell. And ontop of that its unofficial software on boards that arnt meant to overclock.


Yes we know that lol, just you did say all server boards use x58 chipset lol


----------



## DRKreiger

So I went out and picked up a 12 gig set of 2400mhz memory. EVGA super sc. 3x4gb. I was planning on running it at 2000mhz, and tightening the timings. As well as hoping that the use of 3 sticks vs. 6 would yield better latency and maybe more speed.
So the sweet spot I got out of these stick is quite a disappointment. 2155mhz @ 9-11-11-29. I was expecting this to be a serious improvement over my 6 sticks of patriot 2000mhz @ 9-11-9-27.

I did drop in latency from 55ns to 49ns. but the benching results are not lining up with the expected result. 26k read 23k write 24k copy @ 49.1ns latency.

The patriot 6 stick config was 29k read 23k write 34k copy. 55.1ns latency.

I guess the whole point is I'm confused by these results. Should 3 sticks get better bench results?
I can run the EVGA sticks at exactly the same timings as the Patriot, and get even worse than the 2155mhz settings.

What gives??


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> So I went out and picked up a 12 gig set of 2400mhz memory. EVGA super sc. 3x4gb. I was planning on running it at 2000mhz, and tightening the timings. As well as hoping that the use of 3 sticks vs. 6 would yield better latency and maybe more speed.
> So the sweet spot I got out of these stick is quite a disappointment. 2155mhz @ 9-11-11-29. I was expecting this to be a serious improvement over my 6 sticks of patriot 2000mhz @ 9-11-9-27.
> 
> I did drop in latency from 55ns to 49ns. but the benching results are not lining up with the expected result. 26k read 23k write 24k copy @ 49.1ns latency.
> 
> The patriot 6 stick config was 29k read 23k write 34k copy. 55.1ns latency.
> 
> I guess the whole point is I'm confused by these results. Should 3 sticks get better bench results?
> I can run the EVGA sticks at exactly the same timings as the Patriot, and get even worse than the 2155mhz settings.
> 
> What gives??


Are they dual rank?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> So I went out and picked up a 12 gig set of 2400mhz memory. EVGA super sc. 3x4gb. I was planning on running it at 2000mhz, and tightening the timings. As well as hoping that the use of 3 sticks vs. 6 would yield better latency and maybe more speed.
> So the sweet spot I got out of these stick is quite a disappointment. 2155mhz @ 9-11-11-29. I was expecting this to be a serious improvement over my 6 sticks of patriot 2000mhz @ 9-11-9-27.
> 
> I did drop in latency from 55ns to 49ns. but the benching results are not lining up with the expected result. 26k read 23k write 24k copy @ 49.1ns latency.
> 
> The patriot 6 stick config was 29k read 23k write 34k copy. 55.1ns latency.
> 
> I guess the whole point is I'm confused by these results. Should 3 sticks get better bench results?
> I can run the EVGA sticks at exactly the same timings as the Patriot, and get even worse than the 2155mhz settings.
> 
> What gives??


My subjective initial impressions are that X58 actually likes tighter timings more than higher clock and loose timings. The latency is not ideal to begin with, and when when you start overclocking the RAM and loosening the timings furthermore (+ BIOS will loosen the secondary timings for you without asking regardless of your tCL etc.), the latency usually gets worse and throws things out of sync resulting in potential latency spikes / short freezes which actually doesn't result in any computing errors - so you are technically 'stable', but not quite.

I'am running now my Corsair Vengeance rated for (XMP) 1600Mhz 9-9-9-27...127 - (2T?) 1.5V high profile 2x4GB (about to replace those with tripple channel) at
1560Mhz 7-8-8-24..108 1T 1.65V and getting 22205 MB/s read and 50ns latency, which is a significant improvement from ~60ns I had with settings aimed more at the clock speed where RAM stability was very fragile even at settings close to XMP.

PS. My RTL (round trip latency) is set at 51.
The actual minimum number you can get stable partially depends on your uncore ratio etc, but nevertheless RTL alone can change quite a lot.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> PS. Did someone here actually try one of these no-name chinese boards? Do they post at least?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Black-Intel-X58-Computer-ATX-Motherboard-LGA-1366-Socket-B-8-USB-DDR3/131739591301?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D36188%26meid%3D6e6af8374d334c33b7e650cbe633e609%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D191816981188


There's 2 positive reviews, not that they're much help, or even what I would consider a valid review:
Quote:


> I am happy so fast and good....


Quote:


> good quality


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> My subjective initial impressions are that X58 actually likes tighter timings more than higher clock and loose timings. The latency is not ideal to begin with, and when when you start overclocking the RAM and loosening the timings furthermore (+ BIOS will loosen the secondary timings for you without asking regardless of your tCL etc.), the latency usually gets worse and throws things out of sync resulting in potential latency spikes / short freezes which actually doesn't result in any computing errors - so you are technically 'stable', but not quite.
> 
> I'am running now my Corsair Vengeance rated for (XMP) 1600Mhz 9-9-9-27...127 - (2T?) 1.5V high profile 2x4GB (about to replace those with tripple channel) at
> 1560Mhz 7-8-8-24..108 1T 1.65V and getting 22205 MB/s read and 50ns latency, which is a significant improvement from ~60ns I had with settings aimed more at the clock speed where RAM stability was very fragile even at settings close to XMP.
> 
> PS. My RTL (round trip latency) is set at 51.
> The actual minimum number you can get stable partially depends on your uncore ratio etc, but nevertheless RTL alone can change quite a lot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Are they dual rank?


The evga stick are single rank (chips on one side?).

The Patriots are 2 rank (chips on both side?)

Now i have another concern. I put the patriot back in the board, and no matter what i do, I can't get 2000mhz with out dropping 2 or more gigs initialized???

All stock timings, 1.65v's Dram voltage.9-11-9-27 2t.

did the IMC poop out on me??


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> The evga stick are single rank (chips on one side?).
> 
> The Patriots are 2 rank (chips on both side?)
> 
> Now i have another concern. I put the patriot back in the board, and no matter what i do, I can't get 2000mhz with out dropping 2 or more gigs initialized???
> 
> All stock timings, 1.65v's Dram voltage.9-11-9-27 2t.
> 
> did the IMC poop out on me??


Single rank are apparently slower. You can Google it.

Did you put the DIMMs back in in the same slots they were in previously?

Are all settings including uncore clock the same as before?


----------



## srialmaster

http://valid.x86.fr/yv6fp5


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Single rank are apparently slower. You can Google it.
> 
> Did you put the DIMMs back in in the same slots they were in previously?
> 
> Are all settings including uncore clock the same as before?


All set the same. In same dimms.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> All set the same. In same dimms.


You might have toasted the IMC a little bit when you pushed it past 2100. There has to be a limit somewhere. I haven't seen any reports of people running faster than 2000 24/7 maybe there's a reason for that.

You could try reinstalling the CPU. It might have shifted when you pushed the DIMMs in.

Failing that, you could try all 6 permutations of DIMMs in the sockets to see if there's a working arrangement.

Otherwise you'll have to start again with the RAM overclock and see what you can get working now. You may only need to back off a few MHz.


----------



## TLCH723

If the chinese board was like 50 USD then I will bite the bullet.


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenzeraphine*
> 
> My 4-year-old EVGA X58 SLI3 unfortunately died and I went ahead and bought an ASUS Rampage III Formula (Brand new Board), here are some pics. Overclocking results are pretty much the same can do 4.4Ghz at 1.39V on my Xeon X5660


I have this board too. What cooler and memory are you running?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallenzeraphine*


Brand new ASUS Rampage III Formula X58??
Did that cost you a kidney?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> The evga stick are single rank (chips on one side?).
> 
> The Patriots are 2 rank (chips on both side?)
> 
> Now i have another concern. I put the patriot back in the board, and no matter what i do, I can't get 2000mhz with out dropping 2 or more gigs initialized???
> 
> All stock timings, 1.65v's Dram voltage.9-11-9-27 2t.
> 
> did the IMC poop out on me??


I'd take the sticks out and clean the contacts, then double check that all your voltages are actually the same as before. Maybe you are running a step below on the VTT?
Dual rank is going to be faster at almost any speed, more info here. My Viper 3's at 2200mhz 10-11-10-21 put out around 30-31gb/s write on my x58 setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> You might have toasted the IMC a little bit when you pushed it past 2100.


Doubt it. Unless you push the VTT past 1.35v the speed shouldn't matter too much. I ran 2200mhz quite often when benching on my old setup, but didn't stick with it as it required 1.35 VTT. 2000mhz at 1.25v VTT made more sense to me.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> I'd take the sticks out and clean the contacts, then double check that all your voltages are actually the same as before. Maybe you are running a step below on the VTT?
> Dual rank is going to be faster at almost any speed, more info here. My Viper 3's at 2200mhz 10-11-10-21 put out around 30-31gb/s write on my x58 setup.
> Doubt it. Unless you push the VTT past 1.35v the speed shouldn't matter too much. I ran 2200mhz quite often when benching on my old setup, but didn't stick with it as it required 1.35 VTT. 2000mhz at 1.25v VTT made more sense to me.


I was over 1.35 on VTT by .017... 1.367 V's.

I thought that the VTT voltage more directly linked to the Uncore clock, not as much memory


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I was over 1.35 on VTT by .017... 1.367 V's.
> 
> I thought that the VTT voltage more directly linked to the Uncore clock, not as much memory


VTT is the voltage that feeds the IMC and QPI. It will affect a number of things including but not limited to the UCLK, BCLK and memory speed.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If a member was asking a question about a Tech item and posted an Ebay link as an example of that piece of Tech, that is fine. (Relevant to thread)
> 
> If a different member was posting in that members thread to say ''Hey I have one on sale'' and posted an ebay link, that is not ok as that is advertising.
> 
> But no ebay liks are allowed in the Marketplace forum whatsoever.


So if I post a link like this one, which offer a 25 USD off from a 125 purchase, is fine?? Remove this if not.

2pm and 7pm Pacific Time on March 28, 2016


----------



## SmOgER

.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> So if I post a link like this one, which offer a 25 USD off from a 125 purchase, is fine?? Remove this if not.
> 
> 2pm and 7pm Pacific Time on March 28, 2016


Just used this to have another go at the silicon lottery. W3680 for $118 USD on the way.

Did a bunch of research and the unlocked multiplier is not all that is a plus. Will stand more voltage, and does not have the 1333mhz Memory frequency limitations.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> So if I post a link like this one, which offer a 25 USD off from a 125 purchase, is fine?? Remove this if not.
> 
> 2pm and 7pm Pacific Time on March 28, 2016


....








So this is how it works:

1. You enter the code.
2. The price drops by $25
3. You get excited.
4. You log in to your paypal account from checkout
5. You click on one of "confirm and pay" buttons (as if one button wasn't enough) without noticing ]that there is something actually written on the top:
"X-F125: We're sorry. Your PayPal account is registered in a country that isn't eligible for this discount."









Yep, very typical for ebay.

Apparently you need to have shipping address located in US. I wonder why the promo code then gets accepted in the first place despite ebay clearly knowing my shipping address needed for the invoice it's showing me. Take a wild guess.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is how it works:
> 
> 1. You enter the code.
> 2. The price drops by $25
> 3. You get excited.
> 4. You log in to your paypal account from checkout
> 5. You click on one of "confirm and pay" buttons (as if one button wasn't enough) without noticing ]that there is something actually written on the top:
> "X-F125: We're sorry. Your PayPal account is registered in a country that isn't eligible for this discount."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, very typical for ebay.
> 
> Apparently you need to have shipping address located in US. I wonder why the promo code then gets accepted in the first place despite ebay clearly knowing my shipping address needed for the invoice it's showing me. Take a wild guess.


Sorry I got your hope up.

Know anyone with US address and can ship to you less than 25 dollars??


----------



## SmOgER

I wonder how it is possible to even register a paypal account in particular country lol. internet is not a country







and you can change your ebay shipping address any time. Paypal is not linked to "country". The way they formulated that error message makes zero sense other than covering their asses for ebay accepting the code in the first place.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If a member was asking a question about a Tech item and posted an Ebay link as an example of that piece of Tech, that is fine. (Relevant to thread)
> 
> If a different member was posting in that members thread to say ''Hey I have one on sale'' and posted an ebay link, that is not ok as that is advertising.
> 
> But no ebay liks are allowed in the Marketplace forum whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> So if I post a link like this one, which offer , is fine?? Remove this if not.
> 
> 2pm and 7pm Pacific Time on March 28, 2016
Click to expand...

Only if it is relevant to the thread posted in. Is it about Xeons or buying Xeons? If not, no.


----------



## SmOgER

Which one do you guys recon overclock higher (for gaming): X5677 or X5650 with disabled 2 cores in BIOS?

I was thinking about getting an X5677, but seeing that it's similarly priced to X5650, maybe X5650 is a better option as you can always re-enable those cores if you need them. What's your take?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Which one do you guys recon overclock higher (for gaming): X5677 or X5650 with disabled 2 cores in BIOS?
> 
> I was thinking about getting an X5677, but seeing that it's similarly priced to X5650, maybe X5650 is a better option as you can always re-enable those cores if you need them. What's your take?


It depends on the board, but the x5677 will clock higher on the extreme side as the turbo multi is 27x vs 22x on the x5650. Doesn't make much sense with DX12 on the horizon though or if you are only looking at 4-4.5ghz. The biggest draw to x58 is the cheap six core chips.


----------



## SmOgER

Alright, I just found on ebay X5650 for $65 shipped without using any US-only promo codes etc, it's a no brainer for this price!

The board in question is GA-EX58-EXTREME. The multi is not what I was worried about, it's rather the heat as I don't intend investing in any kind of high-end water cooling anytime soon.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Most coolers with a +120mm fan will work just fine. Was able to do 4.4GHz with a hyper 212+.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Alright, I just found on ebay X5650 for $65 shipped without using any US-only promo codes etc, it's a no brainer for this price!
> 
> The board in question is GA-EX58-EXTREME. The multi is not what I was worried about, it's rather the heat as I don't intend investing in any kind of high-end water cooling anytime soon.


A decent air cooler should be able to get 4ghz+. The x5670 machine I put together with Hyper 212 Evo not too long ago was able to hit 4ghz and keep the CPU around 76c with smallffts for a few hours, but it was not quiet by a long shot. I've had better luck with that cooler on quad cores.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Most coolers with a +120mm fan will work just fine. Was able to do 4.4GHz with a hyper 212+.


Sure, you can hit 4.4ghz, but I doubt it could keep it anywhere near comfortable temperatures when under load.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> A decent air cooler should be able to get 4ghz+. The x5670 machine I put together with Hyper 212 Evo not too long ago was able to hit 4ghz and keep the CPU around 76c with smallffts for a few hours, but it was not quiet by a long shot. I've had better luck with that cooler on quad cores.
> Sure, you can hit 4.4ghz, but I doubt it could keep it anywhere near comfortable temperatures when under load.


Temperature is fine, but running the fan at 100% might drive you a bit nuts.


----------



## Noupoi

New member here. Just upgraded my i7 920 to a X5650, and overclocked it to 4.1GHz!

Can I get validated please?
http://valid.x86.fr/kz9f63


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> lol huh all the server 1366 boards still used the same x58 chipset. Its just the 4 phase vrm design thats way to puny to support a 45 nm i7 quad muchless a 6 core


Servers don't use x58 chipsets.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Alright, I just found on ebay X5650 for $65 shipped without using any US-only promo codes etc, it's a no brainer for this price!
> 
> The board in question is GA-EX58-EXTREME. The multi is not what I was worried about, it's rather the heat as I don't intend investing in any kind of high-end water cooling anytime soon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Which one do you guys recon overclock higher (for gaming): X5677 or X5650 with disabled 2 cores in BIOS?
> 
> I was thinking about getting an X5677, but seeing that it's similarly priced to X5650, maybe X5650 is a better option as you can always re-enable those cores if you need them. What's your take?


Not really sure. The most i can say is maybe with the chip partially deactivated you may have better temps and lower voltage. 6 core xeons tend to have a better imc.factor that into taking some stress off the die,you could see some real clocking benefits. Plus you'll have the2 extra cores should you want them. Dx12 and multi threaded support growing like it has been, those 2 cores may have some work to do quite soon.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Anyone running a HyperX Predator in there X58 build? Any issues booting with Windows 7? I googled a little bit and it looks like its good to go. I'll be using a Hyper M.2 x4 PCIe adapter if I decide to get the Predator.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Anyone running a HyperX Predator in there X58 build? Any issues booting with Windows 7? I googled a little bit and it looks like its good to go. I'll be using a Hyper M.2 x4 PCIe adapter if I decide to get the Predator.


Kana-Maru is and he says it runs fine.


----------



## Wakizashis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Anyone running a HyperX Predator in there X58 build? Any issues booting with Windows 7? I googled a little bit and it looks like its good to go. I'll be using a Hyper M.2 x4 PCIe adapter if I decide to get the Predator.


yeah,

Using Furies with corsairs together and no problem whatsoever. I doubt Predators are way different and I am 99,9 sure, they should be fine. I would try to memtest them (all at first) and in every slot to see if the particular stick/slot is faulty. Could be wrong automatic setting/voltage set in bios as well.


----------



## DRKreiger

Anyone here have specific experience with the W3680? one just arrived, and i'm itching to get clocking on it!!!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I'm currently testing some Samsung based SO-DIMMs and they're working just fine, so I think any standard DDR3 would work.

They kind of suck OCing. Can't get much past 1800mhz. Gonna grab a few more for cheap.


----------



## SmOgER

I'am kinda confused with this whole ECC memory thing.
As I understand, in addition to obvious support for non-ECC ram, only unbuffered non-registered ECC memory is supported on desktop X58 boards with Xeons, is that correct?

The problem is, pretty much all the ECC memory that is on ebay is _buffered_ (and often registered).

So what's the deal?
Can we use cheap server ram or not?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/48GB-6X8GB-Memory-DDR3-PC3-10600-ECC-REG-Compat-to-Dell-A3078601-SNPX3R5MC-8G-/161477939802?hash=item2598d5d25a:g:sJoAAOSwyTZUXqV6

It's obviously very reliable, has potential to overclock (similar hynix chips are being used in other branded memory with custom overclocked XMP profiles and some healthy $ markup) and is super cheap.


----------



## DRKreiger

double post


----------



## SmOgER

The prices of X5650 just leaped up in the last couple of days! I got it very recently for $65 shipped and now the cheapest option on ebay I can see is $86 shipped! I guess people started buying them more and more or maybe I'am party at fault too to repeatedly point this out in this thread (or X5660 bench thread) how ridiculously awesome bang for the buck that CPU was.









When I will receive it, will be aiming straight away for 4.2ghz with the same settings I have now (only higher multi). Then we will see. Ram is very happy and super stable at the moment running at these incredible timings whilst being casually rated only for 1600C9 2T XMP.








I have some doubts it could retain the same timings with any higher clock speed though.


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Anyone running a HyperX Predator in there X58 build? Any issues booting with Windows 7? I googled a little bit and it looks like its good to go. I'll be using a Hyper M.2 x4 PCIe adapter if I decide to get the Predator.


I run the 480GB on my Rampage III Formula and Kana-Maru runs the 240GB on his Sabertooth. It doesn't use NVMe or any special driver. Pop it in, boot and install windows.


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I'am kinda confused with this whole ECC memory thing.
> As I understand, in addition to obvious support for non-ECC ram, only unbuffered non-registered ECC memory is supported on desktop X58 boards with Xeons, is that correct?
> 
> The problem is, pretty much all the ECC memory that is on ebay is _buffered_ (and often registered).
> 
> So what's the deal?
> Can we use cheap server ram or not?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/48GB-6X8GB-Memory-DDR3-PC3-10600-ECC-REG-Compat-to-Dell-A3078601-SNPX3R5MC-8G-/161477939802?hash=item2598d5d25a:g:sJoAAOSwyTZUXqV6
> 
> It's obviously very reliable, has potential to overclock (similar hynix chips are being used in other branded memory with custom overclocked XMP profiles and some healthy $ markup) and is super cheap.


I have a DX58SO and Intel states that ECC ram works on this motherboard when paired with a compatible Xeon processor. However, there hasn't been a single success story on the internet with this board and ECC ram.


----------



## Vip3r011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Anyone here have specific experience with the W3680? one just arrived, and i'm itching to get clocking on it!!!


check if its unlocked , some retails come unlocked if u using r3e..same core as 980x just better binned


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I'am kinda confused with this whole ECC memory thing.
> As I understand, in addition to obvious support for non-ECC ram, only unbuffered non-registered ECC memory is supported on desktop X58 boards with Xeons, is that correct?
> The problem is, pretty much all the ECC memory that is on ebay is _buffered_ (and often registered).


That's not true for all motherboards. I run registered\buffered ECC memory on my MB. Not all ECC memory overclocks well so sometimes getting non-ECC memory that is clocked high from factory is less of a headache. Most server RAM frequency is low.


----------



## Vip3r011

some ecc is nice clockers , most is rubbish , it was NOT designed for overclocking.


----------



## Kana-Maru

^ That's basically what I was saying. Server RAM has it's purpose, but OC isn't one of them. Sometimes you'll get luck and sometimes you won't.


----------



## SmOgER

So I guess it's the ECC error correcting thing which makes them less likely to overclock then? Otherwise, they use pretty much the same hynix/samsung chips that are being set up for XMP profiles by other brands.

Anyway, just replaced my Vengeance 2x4GB (1600C9, running [email protected]) with Fury 3x4GB (1866C10). This one can't do [email protected] anymore







It could be because of tripple channel of course, meaning more load on memory controller etc.

What this set does in tripple channel is [email protected] Still not bad though, not bad at all.
Admittedly latency now jumped up from 50.5ns to 54.7ns, but read spead increased from 22 200 MB/s to 25 120 MB/s and copy speeds jumped from 19 700 MB/s to 24 000MB/s.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> That's not true for all motherboards. I run registered\buffered ECC memory on my MB. Not all ECC memory overclocks well so sometimes getting non-ECC memory that is clocked high from factory is less of a headache. Most server RAM frequency is low.


Hey Kana-Maru,

I see we have the same motherboard - and you've filled all your RAM slots?

I'm currently running a low o/c @ 4000 / 1600 on my sabertooth and I have got myself 6x2Gb of Corsair 1866

I'll be replacing the existing 3x2Gb, same RAM but a later revision.

This is the first time I've filled all 6 banks of RAM on any motherboard, are there any additional tweaks I should make to my O/C? Would you be so kind as to share your BIOS settings?

Thanks!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Hey Kana-Maru,
> 
> I see we have the same motherboard - and you've filled all your RAM slots?
> 
> I'm currently running a low o/c @ 4000 / 1600 on my sabertooth and I have got myself 6x2Gb of Corsair 1866
> 
> I'll be replacing the existing 3x2Gb, same RAM but a later revision.
> 
> This is the first time I've filled all 6 banks of RAM on any motherboard, are there any additional tweaks I should make to my O/C? Would you be so kind as to share your BIOS settings?
> 
> Thanks!


I never share my BIOS settings, but I can help you as well as other users here. I'm running 1400Mhz daily with my 4Ghz OC. Personally I've never had to change anything when going from 3 modules to 6. The only setting I think you'll have to worry about due to using more modules is probably your QPI\Vtt setting.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> The prices of X5650 just leaped up in the last couple of days! I got it very recently for $65 shipped and now the cheapest option on ebay I can see is $86 shipped! I guess people started buying them more and more or maybe I'am party at fault too to repeatedly point this out in this thread (or X5660 bench thread) how ridiculously awesome bang for the buck that CPU was.


Now it's already upwards $90 (for non-US countries) and seemingly rising. What's going on.


----------



## DRKreiger

so you rigged the X58 xeon prices!!!! fantastic









So the W3680 went in today, and I am really surprised. Has a Wafer location count of 016, which i read is supposed to be good.
either way.

This is stable 

I have not touched the memory speed, or the uncore yet. But still thoroughly impressed so far


----------



## Dhiru

Having a motherboard with SATA 2 and USB 2.0, is it really worth getting a board with SATA3? I don't have any USB 3.0 devices except for a harddrive which I use rarely. I do have a SATA 3 Intel SSDs. Is the Marvell controller really worth spending the money on getting a new board? I only use the SSD as a boot device and all my data is on storage harddrives.

I was wondering if anyone with a 6 ram slots motherboard actually use mixed ram sticks? Probably 2 kits of triple channel memory? How well do they play together when overclocking?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> Having a motherboard with SATA 2 and USB 2.0, is it really worth getting a board with SATA3? I don't have any USB 3.0 devices except for a harddrive which I use rarely. I do have a SATA 3 Intel SSDs. Is the Marvell controller really worth spending the money on getting a new board? I only use the SSD as a boot device and all my data is on storage harddrives.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone with a 6 ram slots motherboard actually use mixed ram sticks? Probably 2 kits of triple channel memory? How well do they play together when overclocking?


No the Marvell controller isn't worth spending cash on a new MB. If you have no need for SATA III or USB 3.0 ports then there's no need to worry about SATA III or USB 3.0. You could upgrade easily to SATA III or USB 3.0 by using cheap PCIe cards.If you are getting the performance you need or want then everything is fine. I'm still store all of my data and games on SATA II ports [RAID 0] and have no issues.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> Having a motherboard with SATA 2 and USB 2.0, is it really worth getting a board with SATA3? I don't have any USB 3.0 devices except for a harddrive which I use rarely. I do have a SATA 3 Intel SSDs. Is the Marvell controller really worth spending the money on getting a new board? I only use the SSD as a boot device and all my data is on storage harddrives.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone with a 6 ram slots motherboard actually use mixed ram sticks? Probably 2 kits of triple channel memory? How well do they play together when overclocking?


The Intel Sata controller is marginally faster in single, and and raid0 vs the Marvel 6GB controller. I remember the Marvel sharing certain PCIe lanes that had load from standard use on it consistently.

As for the mixed ram. I currently have 2 different 2000mhz patriot kits. same advertised timings. but the secondary set is a bit different. It would all depend on how different your kits are. You would have to be sure they are both the same amount of ranks. 1 or 2. mixing that can be very finicky.

Put one of each kit in each channel. Check all the primary and secondary timings. choose the highest of the 2 kits, for your settings. It is really gonna be some trial and error with that scenario.

The USB 3.0 is really all dependent on how much file transferring you do, and how large the files are, by USB .


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> Having a motherboard with SATA 2 and USB 2.0, is it really worth getting a board with SATA3? I don't have any USB 3.0 devices except for a harddrive which I use rarely. I do have a SATA 3 Intel SSDs. Is the Marvell controller really worth spending the money on getting a new board? I only use the SSD as a boot device and all my data is on storage harddrives.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone with a 6 ram slots motherboard actually use mixed ram sticks? Probably 2 kits of triple channel memory? How well do they play together when overclocking?


I was running 6x4GB 2133MHz chips on my R3F. All I had to do with my I7-970 CPU was manually set the XMP to the correct settings since the X58 doesn't read the new XMP versions correctly and increase the VTT/QPI from 1.2v to a little over 1.3v. With my Xeon X5660, I haven't played with trying to get 2133MHz since I am OCing and have it stable at 4.2GHz and 1834MHz for the RAM. Since I just finished my semester and I am on a 3 month break from school and have free time after work, I will play with this more after I replace the TIM on my CPU.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I never share my BIOS settings, but I can help you as well as other users here. I'm running 1400Mhz daily with my 4Ghz OC. Personally I've never had to change anything when going from 3 modules to 6. The only setting I think you'll have to worry about due to using more modules is probably your QPI\Vtt setting.


Thanks, OK, here goes. I can't get anywhere with this "new" memory. I've put a good few hours in testing ...

My BIOS is set to "Auto" on everything except:

CPU Ratio: 20
BCLK Frequency: 200
PCIE Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: 200

CPU Voltage: 1.35
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.2
DRAM Bus Voltage 1.65

System is AIDA stress test stable, 5 minute run, with my existing memory.

I've tried to replace like-for-like corsair memory 6Gb to 12Gb, I bought 6x2Gb just for this purpose.

The only visible difference is that my current ones are v8.14A and the "new" one are v7.1A.

With the new 6x2 memory the system will not boot with the "known good" settings for the 3x2 memory. I've tested each stick independently. System will not boot.

Varying symptoms:
Black screen does not POST
Sometimes O/C failure
Sometimes windows load failure
No pattern, just unstable.

I've tried "Auto Everything with no overclock" settings
Increase O/C voltages

Nothing, can't get anywhere with it. Best i've got is 1x2Gb @ 1333 - this got into Windows briefly. Just one of the sticks.

I'm starting to think the new kit is dead / faulty. I would kind of expect like-for-like memory to "just work" with minimal tinkering.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SmOgER

Try QPI/VTT at 1.25-1.3v.

Also, what's your NB voltage? If default is 1.1V, set it at 1.22V or so.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Try QPI/VTT at 1.25-1.3v.
> 
> Also, what's your NB voltage? If default is 1.1V, set it at 1.22V or so.


I went as far as:

QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.3
IOH Voltage: 1.24
ICH Voltage: 1.20

No dice, couldn't even get 1x stick to boot reliably.

Time to start returns process i think.


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Thanks, OK, here goes. I can't get anywhere with this "new" memory. I've put a good few hours in testing ...
> 
> My BIOS is set to "Auto" on everything except:
> 
> CPU Ratio: 20
> BCLK Frequency: 200
> PCIE Frequency: 100
> DRAM Frequency: 200
> 
> CPU Voltage: 1.35
> QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.2
> DRAM Bus Voltage 1.65
> 
> System is AIDA stress test stable, 5 minute run, with my existing memory.
> 
> I've tried to replace like-for-like corsair memory 6Gb to 12Gb, I bought 6x2Gb just for this purpose.
> 
> The only visible difference is that my current ones are v8.14A and the "new" one are v7.1A.
> 
> With the new 6x2 memory the system will not boot with the "known good" settings for the 3x2 memory. I've tested each stick independently. System will not boot.
> 
> Varying symptoms:
> Black screen does not POST
> Sometimes O/C failure
> Sometimes windows load failure
> No pattern, just unstable.
> 
> I've tried "Auto Everything with no overclock" settings
> Increase O/C voltages
> 
> Nothing, can't get anywhere with it. Best i've got is 1x2Gb @ 1333 - this got into Windows briefly. Just one of the sticks.
> 
> I'm starting to think the new kit is dead / faulty. I would kind of expect like-for-like memory to "just work" with minimal tinkering.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Are you turning XMP on?


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I went as far as:
> 
> QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.3
> IOH Voltage: 1.24
> ICH Voltage: 1.20
> 
> No dice, couldn't even get 1x stick to boot reliably.
> 
> Time to start returns process i think.


May be a stupid question.
Did you check the secondary timings??


----------



## srialmaster

Do us and you a favor and let's start over. Put all 6x sticks in and reset your BIOS and reboot and let us know if you post.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I got SO-DIMM adapters to test out some laptop RAM. I'm having issues running multiple sticks while OCing. I only have two. Everything is pretty much the same except for the last digit in the serial number: I'm having issues keeping them stable in dual channel when OCing at or above 1800mhz. I can run either in single channel at 1800mhz, but not both.

They pass ITB with 9-9-9-27 trfc 107, 1.65V. Any lower voltage, tighter timings, and higher mhz, they are unstable. I can pass ITB when testing each stick individually 1800mhz 8-8-8-24 trfc 90 1.5V. I've tried higher VTT and higher round trip latency, but that didn't help. I can run my 3 x 8GB crucial RAM in triple channel close to 2000mhz 9-9-9-24, and 2140mhz in dual channel (close to max bclk)

Occasionally one RAM channel will stop working, only when OCing, not at default speed. I have this same issue with crucial RAM when set to certain timings or frequencies in triple channel.

Make: Samsung
Part Number: M471B5273DH0-CH9
IC: BCH9 (D revision?)
Size: 4GB.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I got SO-DIMM adapters to test out some laptop RAM. I'm having issues running multiple sticks while OCing. I only have two. Everything is pretty much the same except for the last digit in the serial number: I'm having issues keeping them stable in dual channel when OCing at or above 1800mhz. I can run either in single channel at 1800mhz, but not both.
> 
> They pass ITB with 9-9-9-27 trfc 107, 1.65V. Any lower voltage, tighter timings, and higher mhz, they are unstable. I can pass ITB when testing each stick individually 1800mhz 8-8-8-24 trfc 90 1.5V. I've tried higher VTT and higher round trip latency, but that didn't help. I can run my 3 x 8GB crucial RAM in triple channel close to 2000mhz 9-9-9-24, and 2140mhz in dual channel (close to max bclk)
> 
> Occasionally one RAM channel will stop working, only when OCing, not at default speed. I have this same issue with crucial RAM when set to certain timings or frequencies in triple channel.
> 
> Make: Samsung
> Part Number: M471B5273DH0-CH9
> IC: BCH9 (D revision?)
> Size: 4GB.


I know that i have purchased about 8 or 9 memory kits for my system, and I think that 4 worked 100% as intended. X58 can be very picky about ram. Especially EVGA boards. My Classified 759 was like anorexic super model when it came to ram. I could only feed it small sized sticks, one in each channel only. tested with 3 chips too. If you are able to run the Crucial at rated specs, or higher. Would say, the board or the chip is simply being temperamental.


----------



## DRKreiger

Anyone know what is the max safe voltages are for the W3680?? I keep seeing some really mixed results in my searching. I really just want to go off of the i7 980x ratings.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I know that i have purchased about 8 or 9 memory kits for my system, and I think that 4 worked 100% as intended. X58 can be very picky about ram. Especially EVGA boards. My Classified 759 was like anorexic super model when it came to ram. I could only feed it small sized sticks, one in each channel only. tested with 3 chips too. If you are able to run the Crucial at rated specs, or higher. Would say, the board or the chip is simply being temperamental.


Just tried going over 1866 on single channel and the motherboard just goes derp. Passed ITB at 1900 9-9-9-27, but didn't want to post a few times, and seemed twitchy on post page. It acts similar to trying to get 216+ bclk. It could just be the adapters add too much length and the signal gets degraded.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Anyone know what is the max safe voltages are for the W3680?? I keep seeing some really mixed results in my searching. I really just want to go off of the i7 980x ratings.


Intel states 1.375V for the voltage range, so anything over is taking a chance. You won't kill the chip instantly going a little over, but it will degrade quicker, although you'll probably replace the system before you take notice.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> Do us and you a favor and let's start over. Put all 6x sticks in and reset your BIOS and reboot and let us know if you post.


I'm away from the machine now. I might give that a go later.

I pulled them out and have my old ones in to get my "stable" settings.

Stable for 400MHz @ 200x200 / 1603 DRAM

AI Overclock Tuner: XMP
extreme memory profile #1

CPU Ratio: 20
Intel (R) Speedstep Tech: Enabled
BCLK Frequency: 200
PCIE Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR3-1603MHz
UCLK Frequency: Auto
QPI Link Data Rate: Auto
ASUS/3rd Party UI Priority: ASUS Utility

CPU Voltage Control: Offset
CPU VoltageL 0.29375
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
QPI/DRAM Voltage: Auto
IOH VoltageL 1.24
IOH PCIE Voltage: Auto
ICH Voltage: 1.20
ICH PCIE Voltage: Auto
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.65

DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA: Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA: Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB: Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB: Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC: Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC: Auto

DRAM Timing Control
CAS# Latency: 9 DRAM Clock
RAS# to CAS# Delay: 9 DRAM Clock
RAS# Pre Time: 9 DRAM Clock
RAS# ACT Time: 24 DRAM Clock


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I'm away from the machine now. I might give that a go later.
> 
> I pulled them out and have my old ones in to get my "stable" settings.
> 
> Stable for 400MHz @ 200x200 / 1603 DRAM
> 
> AI Overclock Tuner: XMP
> extreme memory profile #1
> 
> CPU Ratio: 20
> Intel (R) Speedstep Tech: Enabled
> BCLK Frequency: 200
> PCIE Frequency: 100
> DRAM Frequency: DDR3-1603MHz
> UCLK Frequency: Auto
> QPI Link Data Rate: Auto
> ASUS/3rd Party UI Priority: ASUS Utility
> 
> CPU Voltage Control: Offset
> CPU VoltageL 0.29375
> CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
> QPI/DRAM Voltage: Auto
> IOH VoltageL 1.24
> IOH PCIE Voltage: Auto
> ICH Voltage: 1.20
> ICH PCIE Voltage: Auto
> DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.65
> 
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA: Auto
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA: Auto
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB: Auto
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB: Auto
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC: Auto
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC: Auto
> 
> DRAM Timing Control
> CAS# Latency: 9 DRAM Clock
> RAS# to CAS# Delay: 9 DRAM Clock
> RAS# Pre Time: 9 DRAM Clock
> RAS# ACT Time: 24 DRAM Clock


Let's verify it works at normal operations and test the memory versus starting to OC from the start. I know my 2133MHz memory and 2400MHz memory cannot run at their normal speeds with my X5660. I am currently running my X5660 at 23x184 with the memory at 1834MHz (2400MHz memory 4x8GB).


----------



## Vip3r011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> so you rigged the X58 xeon prices!!!! fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the W3680 went in today, and I am really surprised. Has a Wafer location count of 016, which i read is supposed to be good.
> either way.
> 
> This is stable
> 
> I have not touched the memory speed, or the uncore yet. But still thoroughly impressed so far


nice , so multiplier is unlocked...
now to get one for 2nd r3e here..


----------



## SmOgER

I'am amazed that this CPU is still not sold:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/QTY-1x-INTEL-Six-Cores-CPU-X5670-2-93GHZ-12MB-6-4GT-s-QPI-LGA1366-SLBV7-damaged-/141924642426?hash=item210b5e2e7a:g:VTQAAOSwmmxW3-WB

I've recently upgraded from double channel to tripple channel and all I have to say is that memory bandwidth difference between DC and TC is minimal. Nothing worth mentioning quite frankly.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I'am amazed that this CPU is still not sold:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/QTY-1x-INTEL-Six-Cores-CPU-X5670-2-93GHZ-12MB-6-4GT-s-QPI-LGA1366-SLBV7-damaged-/141924642426?hash=item210b5e2e7a:g:VTQAAOSwmmxW3-WB
> 
> I've recently upgraded from double channel to tripple channel and all I have to say is that memory bandwidth difference between DC and TC is minimal. Nothing worth mentioning quite frankly.


I know i wouldn't buy a crippled CPU


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I'am amazed that this CPU is still not sold:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/QTY-1x-INTEL-Six-Cores-CPU-X5670-2-93GHZ-12MB-6-4GT-s-QPI-LGA1366-SLBV7-damaged-/141924642426?hash=item210b5e2e7a:g:VTQAAOSwmmxW3-WB
> 
> I've recently upgraded from double channel to tripple channel and all I have to say is that memory bandwidth difference between DC and TC is minimal. Nothing worth mentioning quite frankly.


The scratches put me off, also the "A" batch too. Seems the "B" batches overclock better in general. Says in the description the A channel isn't working. So that's why it's cheap.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I know i wouldn't buy a crippled CPU


Well that's sorta what I'am thinking too








But if memory channel is the only thing which is not working, then it should be worth it for half the price.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well that's sorta what I'am thinking too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if memory channel is the only thing which is not working, then it should be worth it for half the price.


Well I still have my X5670 that i got for 82 something. Decent clocker.

Now that i have the W3680 It will have a new home soon


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The scratches put me off, also the "A" batch too. Seems the "B" batches overclock better in general. Says in the description the A channel isn't working. So that's why it's cheap.


The scratches could very well be superficial. But a crippled IMC, could be the prelude to many more problems.

As for the Batch# I actually have a 3101A091 W3680, and I am on the verge of calling it golden!! 4.68GHZ at 1.368V's. But might be that it is a different chip.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

There's a "C" batch 5660 on ebay right now for a good price, IHS looks mint too. Thinking about it.









Although a 4.2Ghz x5670 is good enough for my 10 year old.


----------



## xarot

Hmm, anyone have Rampage II Extreme? I got one for the Xeon X5680 that'll arrive next week. I am trying it with i7-920 in the mean time, but I'm having issues and hopefully someone has a clue as maybe someone is still using this board here with newer components??









Maybe 5 out of 10 times on a cold or a warm boot, the screen stays black and the board will not POST. Hitting reset or clearing CMOS usually does the trick, but it's really annoying. Once I get it up and running I have not yet seen any issues. The LCD poster was not included so I cannot see what error code I am getting.

What I have done so far:
- Tried putting the board on top of a carton box outside the case
- Tried only 1 stick of RAM, AUTO and XMP, two RAM kits
- Updated to latest BIOS and also tried 1504 which cured booting issues for many back then (it seems)
- Switched to secondary BIOS
- Loosened screws of Corsair AIO mounting
- Removed all extra peripherals including DVD, SATA, PCIe addon cards
- Reseated CPU, checked there are no bent pins or scratches etc..

All my other components have been working perfectly before in another board (i7-920, Corsair Dominator GT 3x2 GB 1866 RAM, Gigabyte GTX970, Corsair AX1200 PSU etc.) so it's more unlikely that those are the problem unless there's some really weird compatibility issue with GTX970 or AX1200 PSU...but I don't see why it would then sometimes boot very well and sometimes not.

Could it be a bad board? I am also getting a Rampage III Extreme next week so hopefully it'll at least work out of the box with the new Xeon.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> There's a "C" batch 5660 on ebay right now for a good price, IHS looks mint too. Thinking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although a 4.2Ghz x5670 is good enough for my 10 year old.


For sure. Until daddy's benchmark bug is caught by his offspring!!















I can't wait til my 8 month old is 10-12 years old. who knows what crazy stuff will be around. That's if society doesn't implode before then


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Hmm, anyone have Rampage II Extreme? I got one for the Xeon X5680 that'll arrive next week. I am trying it with i7-920 in the mean time, but I'm having issues and hopefully someone has a clue as maybe someone is still using this board here with newer components??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe 5 out of 10 times on a cold or a warm boot, the screen stays black and the board will not POST. Hitting reset or clearing CMOS usually does the trick, but it's really annoying. Once I get it up and running I have not yet seen any issues. The LCD poster was not included so I cannot see what error code I am getting.
> 
> What I have done so far:
> - Tried putting the board on top of a carton box outside the case
> - Tried only 1 stick of RAM, AUTO and XMP, two RAM kits
> - Updated to latest BIOS and also tried 1504 which cured booting issues for many back then (it seems)
> - Switched to secondary BIOS
> - Loosened screws of Corsair AIO mounting
> - Removed all extra peripherals including DVD, SATA, PCIe addon cards
> - Reseated CPU, checked there are no bent pins or scratches etc..
> 
> All my other components have been working perfectly before in another board (i7-920, Corsair Dominator GT 3x2 GB 1866 RAM, Gigabyte GTX970, Corsair AX1200 PSU etc.) so it's more unlikely that those are the problem unless there's some really weird compatibility issue with GTX970 or AX1200 PSU...but I don't see why it would then sometimes boot very well and sometimes not.
> 
> Could it be a bad board? I am also getting a Rampage III Extreme next week so hopefully it'll at least work out of the box with the new Xeon.


My P6T6WS Revolution did this with my i7 960.check the Bios battery first off. That is quite an old board. also try another chip if you have one.

I ended up leaving the thing on at all times once i got it where i wanted it.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> My P6T6WS Revolution did this with my i7 960.check the Bios battery first off. That is quite an old board. also try another chip if you have one.
> 
> I ended up leaving the thing on at all times once i got it where i wanted it.


Thanks, might actually be a good idea to check the battery for such an old board but in the past it has helped maybe once for me. I have a P6T6 WS too which I then gave to my brother, never had an issue like this. Gonna try again once I get the R3E.

Any ideas about AX1200 or GTX970 compatibility? The bad thing is that I don't have a spare PSU to test with and all other gfx cards I own have waterblocks on them...


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Thanks, might actually be a good idea to check the battery for such an old board but in the past it has helped maybe once for me. I have a P6T6 WS too which I then gave to my brother, never had an issue like this. Gonna try again once I get the R3E.
> 
> Any ideas about AX1200 or GTX970 compatibility? The bad thing is that I don't have a spare PSU to test with and all other gfx cards I own have waterblocks on them...


The AX1200 should be plenty sufficient for 970's. GTX 970 requires 28 amps, at stock clocks. 2 would bring you to 56 amps. The AX120 has a dedicated single 12v rail rated to 100 amps. I think you'll be ok


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> The AX1200 should be plenty sufficient for 970's. GTX 970 requires 28 amps, at stock clocks. 2 would bring you to 56 amps. The AX120 has a dedicated single 12v rail rated to 100 amps. I think you'll be ok


Yeah, just thinking if there could be some underlying compatibility issue. I think EVGA Classified X58 and some Enermax PSUs weren't compatible back in the day.


----------



## srialmaster

@xarot
You didn't just buy a R3E of ebay with a cpu, memory and 6850 grfx card, did you?


----------



## DRKreiger

The one thing that i know of lately is the seasonic and evga, and a couple of other X99 boards that were having issues not turning on.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> The one thing that i know of lately is the seasonic and evga, and a couple of other X99 boards that were having issues not turning on.


I quit using evga after i had a instance where i received a doa p67 ftw board and rmad it and got sent 3 dead boards after multiple rmas. I only buy their gpus now.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> @xarot
> You didn't just buy a R3E of ebay with a cpu, memory and 6850 grfx card, did you?


Nope


----------



## TB13

Anyone have an X5660 in a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3P rev1.0? I picked one up recently, thinking it was a rev2.0 and I was curious how the 1.0's handle the 6 core Xeons and overclocking.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Anyone have an X5660 in a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3P rev1.0? I picked one up recently, thinking it was a rev2.0 and I was curious how the 1.0's handle the 6 core Xeons and overclocking.


it cant be that bad. I would say you will hit atleast 3.8. Probably alot more. That board isnt bad at all.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> Let's verify it works at normal operations and test the memory versus starting to OC from the start. I know my 2133MHz memory and 2400MHz memory cannot run at their normal speeds with my X5660. I am currently running my X5660 at 23x184 with the memory at 1834MHz (2400MHz memory 4x8GB).


To cut a long story short, full BIOS reset and "start again" from scratch did not solve issue. I did get a little closer and manage to detect 3x2 sticks. BSOD followed by failure to POST.

To compensate, I bought another Sabertooth board. No harm in having a spare eh?


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> To cut a long story short, full BIOS reset and "start again" from scratch did not solve issue. I did get a little closer and manage to detect 3x2 sticks. BSOD followed by failure to POST.
> 
> To compensate, I bought another Sabertooth board. No harm in having a spare eh?


Have you tried after a reset, boot with 1x stick of ram in slot A1 and go through all of the sticks and find which ones don't boot? If they all work, then move on to booting via 1x stick with it's XMP profile into Memtest86+ and test each stick 1x at a time. This will narrow down which stick(s) is(are) bad.

Also, I have found with the newer memory, the XMP profile isn't read correctly. You may have to manually change your settings for the 9-9-9-24 and 1/2N.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> Have you tried after a reset, boot with 1x stick of ram in slot A1 and go through all of the sticks and find which ones don't boot? If they all work, then move on to booting via 1x stick with it's XMP profile into Memtest86+ and test each stick 1x at a time. This will narrow down which stick(s) is(are) bad.
> 
> Also, I have found with the newer memory, the XMP profile isn't read correctly. You may have to manually change your settings for the 9-9-9-24 and 1/2N.


I can't do any more testing, I've agreed to send back to seller for exchange. Expect a 4-day turnaround.


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Now it's already upwards $90 (for non-US countries) and seemingly rising. What's going on.


You can get X5670 at around $120 at Amazon. Still a good deal IMO.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> You can get X5670 at around $120 at Amazon. Still a good deal IMO.


Order Summary
Items: USD 120.75
Shipping & handling: USD 76.25
Total before tax: USD 197.00
Estimated tax to be collected:* USD 0.00
Order total: *USD 197.00*

(This is standard shipping which can take up to a month)

No, thank you.

Stupid americans can't get their shipping right.









I can ship to US 2 times faster and 7 times cheaper than that (tracked with delivery confirmation).


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Order Summary
> Items: USD 120.75
> Shipping & handling: USD 76.25
> Total before tax: USD 197.00
> Estimated tax to be collected:* USD 0.00
> Order total: *USD 197.00*
> 
> (This is standard shipping which can take up to a month)
> 
> No, thank you.
> 
> Stupid americans can't get their shipping right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can ship to US 2 times faster and 7 times cheaper than that (tracked with delivery confirmation).


That's a bummer.


----------



## DRKreiger

On a quest for low voltage and great performance. This is about where i have landed.



Gflops output is about 90.

Always open to ways to lower voltages, and fine tune. Any and all suggestions/tips welcome


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> On a quest for low voltage and great performance. This is about where i have landed.
> 
> 
> 
> Gflops output is about 90.
> 
> Always open to ways to lower voltages, and fine tune. Any and all suggestions/tips welcome


That's awesome!
How did you manage to get the vcore stable so low? Golden chip?

---

You have lots of room with your PLL, potentially giving you a chance to stabilize the CPU with even less vcore. Any particular reason why you went so low here?


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> That's awesome!
> How did you manage to get the vcore stable so low? Golden chip?
> 
> ---
> 
> You have lots of room with your PLL, potentially giving you a chance to stabilize the CPU with even less vcore. Any particular reason why you went so low here?


I searched the net, a lot of posts and forums for what i thought was a good batch number. A091 is the key to what i was actually after. From what I understood, the last three numbers were the actual wafer cut location. From my AMD days, that is where they chose their black edition chips from. lower the number the better the silicon. But I read a lot of people getting very stubborn chips at under 030. So i shot for under 100. I guess it paid off.

I thought CPU PLL is one of the voltages that can actually be lowered to gain stability. I lowered below default, and was able to raise the multi one notch to where it's at and not need any more Vcore.
I am still playing with it. I may have to try a few different configs to see where it performs the best.

I was able to get 4.68ghz @ 1.38V's. Ultimately I want 4.5 under 1.3V's. You also have to remember that it's about finding a fine balance of CPU clock, Ram speed and timings, Uncore speed, all at the lowest possible voltage.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I searched the net, a lot of posts and forums for what i thought was a good batch number. A091 is the key to what i was actually after. From what I understood, the last three numbers were the actual wafer cut location. From my AMD days, that is where they chose their black edition chips from. lower the number the better the silicon. But I read a lot of people getting very stubborn chips at under 030. So i shot for under 100. I guess it paid off.
> 
> I thought CPU PLL is one of the voltages that can actually be lowered to gain stability. I lowered below default, and was able to raise the multi one notch to where it's at and not need any more Vcore.
> I am still playing with it. I may have to try a few different configs to see where it performs the best.
> 
> I was able to get 4.68ghz @ 1.38V's. Ultimately I want 4.5 under 1.3V's. You also have to remember that it's about finding a fine balance of CPU clock, Ram speed and timings, Uncore speed, all at the lowest possible voltage.


I will have to check on my chip for that number - although given my current testing I am probable in the average category.

I've been testing and recording a lot of options (and will hopefully get around to getting it publicly available for others to see and contribute).
My own rig seems to like Uncore ~3600, as even with much lower Bclk & CPU speed I can hit 80ish GF; weirdly (maybe just my combination of settings), I can only match this with higher CPU speeds if my Uncore is ~3600 (CB15 also shows good increase around this setting, however does benefit from higher stable CPU speed).

Do you know if the limitation of QPI link and Uncore are based on the board or the chip? (assuming max QPI volts of 1.35) - my rig tends to flake out approaching 4000 Uncore and 8000 QPI.

For your PLL, I'm not sure what to look for in terms of what is best; I am running 1.3 just because It was suggested on some forum (maybe even this thread years ago) and it works - however did not seem to show a substantive change in doing so.

Anyway - great numbers you have there


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> On a quest for low voltage and great performance. This is about where i have landed.
> 
> 
> 
> Gflops output is about 90.
> 
> Always open to ways to lower voltages, and fine tune. Any and all suggestions/tips welcome


What is your multi-colored text box on the right side with the gray background?


----------



## wiretap

It looks like the AIDA64 on-screen overlay. You can also make gauges/graphs with the program too.

Example of one of my displays:


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> I will have to check on my chip for that number - although given my current testing I am probable in the average category.
> 
> I've been testing and recording a lot of options (and will hopefully get around to getting it publicly available for others to see and contribute).
> My own rig seems to like Uncore ~3600, as even with much lower Bclk & CPU speed I can hit 80ish GF; weirdly (maybe just my combination of settings), I can only match this with higher CPU speeds if my Uncore is ~3600 (CB15 also shows good increase around this setting, however does benefit from higher stable CPU speed).
> 
> Do you know if the limitation of QPI link and Uncore are based on the board or the chip? (assuming max QPI volts of 1.35) - my rig tends to flake out approaching 4000 Uncore and 8000 QPI.
> 
> For your PLL, I'm not sure what to look for in terms of what is best; I am running 1.3 just because It was suggested on some forum (maybe even this thread years ago) and it works - however did not seem to show a substantive change in doing so.
> 
> Anyway - great numbers you have there


Thank you sir!! As for the PLL voltage that depends on the board. I know that a few x58 boards out there have more than one option for this voltage. The "PLL" that i am adjusting is "phase locked loop". I know that I have seen PLL core as well.

I did a little digging around. Apparently the 3101Axxx under 300, above 065 serial code are supposed to be great chips. With the tons of Server pulls all over Ebay. You could easily find a golden chip.

So here is a little more CPU bench porn!! Felt like seeing where i could get this chip @ 1.4V's



I think i will see if i can hit 5ghz with the cold night ahead, and an open window. That run was with an ambient temp around 20c. Mind you I am aiming for Prime and/or IBT Lynx stable, maximum memory, 20 runs.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> It looks like the AIDA64 on-screen overlay. You can also make gauges/graphs with the program too.
> 
> Example of one of my displays:


I do like the options in AIDA64. But they pail in comparison to what i have built in Linux. CONKY LOVE!!!





some of the few i can really say i like. There are endless configs, and it is all code, so you can build anything you can imagine


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I do like the options in AIDA64. But they pail in comparison to what i have built in Linux. CONKY LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of the few i can really say i like. There are endless configs, and it is all code, so you can build anything you can imagine


I always wanted to build a good conky which would display clock speeds and multipliers. I though of using the i7z app and modify it to supply data to my Conky. Sounds like a good addition to my To-do list


----------



## DRKreiger

In my searches of W3680 validations for overclocks. I have come across quite a few where i see the Base clock @ 160 ish, and memory speed at 1900mhz. This would lead me to believe that the chip has an unlocked memory multiplier. I have tried a couple times, and my system won't boot above 5:1 memory ratio. Does anyone know if there is a micro code that can be injected into the bios to fix that.
Example
http://nl.hardware.info/forum/threads/golden-xeon-w3680-core-i7-980x.255086/

I wouldn't mind being able to simply choose the memory speed, rather than the base clock being so high. kind of defeats why the unlocked Multi is there. Then my QPI will be really high again.


----------



## CesarDRK

My X5660 is curently running 4.2 (200x21) @ 1.30v stable. I tried running it at 4.6 (200x22) with about 1.4+ volts with no luck (booted to windows, but crashes). So i didn´t add anymore voltage, because i´m not sure it´s safe for everyday use. I don´t know if the PSU is holding me back or what (600w Solytech SL-8600EPS) or it´s the CPU.

I have another identical X5660 lying around, same batch probably (don´t know exactly). I´ll be selling it to a friend soon.

So, quick question: Is it worth the trouble to test it for a higher OC than the one i´m currently using? Or i should not even bother wasting time..?

thx


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> On a quest for low voltage and great performance. This is about where i have landed.
> 
> 
> 
> Gflops output is about 90.
> 
> Always open to ways to lower voltages, and fine tune. Any and all suggestions/tips welcome


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarDRK*
> 
> My X5660 is curently running 4.2 (200x21) @ 1.30v stable. I tried running it at 4.6 (200x22) with about 1.4+ volts with no luck (booted to windows, but crashes). So i didn´t add anymore voltage, because i´m not sure it´s safe for everyday use. I don´t know if the PSU is holding me back or what (600w Solytech SL-8600EPS) or it´s the CPU.
> 
> I have another identical X5660 lying around, same batch probably (don´t know exactly). I´ll be selling it to a friend soon.
> 
> So, quick question: Is it worth the trouble to test it for a higher OC than the one i´m currently using? Or i should not even bother wasting time..?
> 
> thx


Yes, carefully find the lowest fully stable vcore for your overclock then try a second chip with the same settings except lower the vcore by 3-4 notches (1-2 notches not really worth the hassle). If it remains fully stable despite lower vcore - keep the second one.

I was expecting to tell you that your PSU is POS, but it turns out it's not that bad actually. Not great per se, but it shouldn't be causing any problems other than the fan noise and pretty bad efficiency.


----------



## CesarDRK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Yes, carefully find the lowest fully stable vcore for your overclock then try a second chip with the same settings except lower the vcore by 3-4 notches (1-2 notches not really worth the hassle). If it remains fully stable despite lower vcore - keep the second one.
> 
> I was expecting to tell you that your PSU is POS, but it turns out it's not that bad actually. Not great per se, but it shouldn't be causing any problems other than the fan noise and pretty bad efficiency.


Just booted at 5 notches vcore down (1.28) and it´s stable ! The other cpu was 1.31 @ bios. But i´m getting ridiculous temperature readings in Windows 10.
I can´t install PC Probe II either, i´m getting "ACPI driver install failed, PC Probe II does not support this model" !! Anyone able to install it in W10? Withouth the temp readings are crazy...


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarDRK*
> 
> Just booted at 5 notches vcore down (1.28) and it´s stable ! The other cpu was 1.31 @ bios. But i´m getting ridiculous temperature readings in Windows 10.
> I can´t install PC Probe II either, i´m getting "ACPI driver install failed, PC Probe II does not support this model" !! Anyone able to install it in W10? Withouth the temp readings are crazy...


Install HWInfo64. It is much better than Asus' software. I run Asus' software on my Win10 for TurboEV, but run HWInfo64 for monitoring temps and voltage.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> Install HWInfo64. It is much better than Asus' software. I run Asus' software on my Win10 for TurboEV, but run HWInfo64 for monitoring temps and voltage.


Second that. Plus they recently improved it quite substiantially and amongst bunch of other new stuff it's now by default showing "distance to tJMax", so you don't even need to have the proper TjMax settings anymore to see how much headroom you are left with.

It's showing RAM timings in the sensor info screen now as well, but it reads mine wrong and recognizes it as CAS 9 (all the other timings being correct) rather than the CAS 8


----------



## CesarDRK

This X5660 is gold ! 200x21 now at 1.2750v bios, rock solid ! Booted at 200x23 @ 4.6Ghz to test and perfectly fine, but when in load all cores the multi drops to 21... I need to do a crossflash to use the 23 (turbo) multi in load, right?

Anyway, about the temps. Without the probe installed (even in different programs) the temperature readings seens wrong.
Read about it here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/689268/asus-motherboard-and-core-i7-warning-this-is-a-must-read

I´m getting like 70 in one core and 87 in another core runing intel burn test @ very high ! So wrong !


----------



## DRKreiger

What's a respectable Hyper PI time with the X58 platform 6 core??


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarDRK*
> 
> This X5660 is gold ! 200x21 now at 1.2750v bios, rock solid ! Booted at 200x23 @ 4.6Ghz to test and perfectly fine, but when in load all cores the multi drops to 21... I need to do a crossflash to use the 23 (turbo) multi in load, right?
> 
> Anyway, about the temps. Without the probe installed (even in different programs) the temperature readings seens wrong.
> Read about it here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/689268/asus-motherboard-and-core-i7-warning-this-is-a-must-read
> 
> I´m getting like 70 in one core and 87 in another core runing intel burn test @ very high ! So wrong !


Congrats!! that is very good voltage. as for the temps. I would pay more attention to the socket temp. the core temps are not a physical diode, or thermistor. it's done by software, mathematically with voltage and current.

When it comes to the turbo ratio dropping, it may be correctable with a cross flash to a different board. Or there may be a custom bios that has the turbo power limit disable option. This behavior could also be corrected by going into the power options in windows, and change the processor cooling policy to active. I believe that would be a remedy. This would adjust the fan speed, over reducing the multiplier


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarDRK*
> 
> This X5660 is gold ! 200x21 now at 1.2750v bios, rock solid ! Booted at 200x23 @ 4.6Ghz to test and perfectly fine, but when in load all cores the multi drops to 21... I need to do a crossflash to use the 23 (turbo) multi in load, right?
> 
> Anyway, about the temps. Without the probe installed (even in different programs) the temperature readings seens wrong.
> Read about it here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/689268/asus-motherboard-and-core-i7-warning-this-is-a-must-read
> 
> I´m getting like 70 in one core and 87 in another core runing intel burn test @ very high ! So wrong !


I am getting 21x200 at 1.3v. I haven't really tried going lower. Did you run 200x23 @ 1.275v?? Make sure turbo boost is off and C-State is on. Also, verify with cpu-z about the multi. I have noticed RealTempsGT registering downclocking, but CPU-Z stays at 21x200. ASUS TurboEV shows a constant 21x200 too.

I don't have the temp differences like that link you posted with my R3F. I was running RealTempsGT and HWInfo64 without ASUS and didn't have any issues. I just installed Fax X and TurboEV to fine tune my CPU, however, that includeds the PC Probe.


----------



## Dhiru

Does anyone have experience with MSI Boards? There is a deal on a local classifieds for I7 980 + MSI Big Bang X Power + 12GB 1333Mhz Corsair XMS3 RAM for $150. I was planning on getting this to replace my DX58SO, however I have been concerned about the boards ability to overclock. How good is MSI board in this regard?

The seller agreed to sell the motherboard separately for $70.


----------



## DRKreiger

if that is the entire package for 150 i would grab the whole thing immediately!!!! LIKE NOW!!.

that's easily $500+ in hardware.

check the 980 prices, and any X58 board worth a damn on ebay


----------



## CesarDRK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> I am getting 21x200 at 1.3v. I haven't really tried going lower. Did you run 200x23 @ 1.275v?? Make sure turbo boost is off and C-State is on. Also, verify with cpu-z about the multi. I have noticed RealTempsGT registering downclocking, but CPU-Z stays at 21x200. ASUS TurboEV shows a constant 21x200 too.
> 
> I don't have the temp differences like that link you posted with my R3F. I was running RealTempsGT and HWInfo64 without ASUS and didn't have any issues. I just installed Fax X and TurboEV to fine tune my CPU, however, that includeds the PC Probe.


Lol, no !









I´ve upped the vcore to the max i´ve used in the other X5660 that didn´t work at 4.6Ghz (bsod). But as the multi dropped to 21 in load i cant test the stability for now, and/or tweak the voltage to a minimum stable.

My turbo boost is enabled, and C-State is off (from what i remember). With them off/on should my rig handle the 23 multi?

Thanks.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarDRK*
> 
> Lol, no !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I´ve upped the vcore to the max i´ve used in the other X5660 that didn´t work at 4.6Ghz (bsod). But as the multi dropped to 21 in load i cant test the stability for now, and/or tweak the voltage to a minimum stable.
> 
> My turbo boost is enabled, and C-State is off (from what i remember). With them off/on should my rig handle the 23 multi?
> 
> Thanks.


What is your Vcore, Vtt, and PLL at now??
Another thing that can help reach higher clocks is to turn off HT, and all speed step, thermal crap in the bios!!!

That is all derp derp crap.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> <..> to turn off <...> thermal crap in the bios!!!


That's a big no no!
Why would anyone in their right mind would attempt to disable features that kick in only when your CPU is running at tjMax or is about to crap out on you???

You NEED throttling and prochot to keep your CPU from burning to death in case of a cooler failure or your own carelessness (setting too high vcore by mistake etc.) Besides, it only kicks in if your cooling fails and keeping the temps down and doesn't do anything otherwise.

And as for disabling HT, not sure about X5660, but on many CPUs disabling this means that you are left with a lower multi resulting in a higher BCLK for the same CPU clock.

HT stays constantly on at all times if all the power saving features are disabled = higher multi = win.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> That's a big no no!
> Why would anyone in their right mind would attempt to disable features that kick in only when your CPU is running at tjMax or is about to crap out on you???
> 
> You NEED throttling and prochot to keep your CPU from burning to death in case of a cooler failure or your own carelessness (setting too high vcore by mistake etc.) Besides, it only kicks in if your cooling fails and keeping the temps down and doesn't do anything otherwise.
> 
> And as for disabling HT, not sure about X5660, but on many CPUs disabling this means that you are left with a lower multi resulting in a higher BCLK for the same CPU clock.
> 
> HT stays constantly on at all times if all the power saving features are disabled = higher multi = win.


Your bois should have it's own select-able temp. limit for shut down. I just set that to a max temp lower than i will ever reach.

As for disabling the HT. in no way should that ever affect the multiplier at all. ever

HT seems to slow down the CPU overall power, unless you are using a program that is highly optimized for multi threaded tasks. [email protected], cinibench, and a few others. otherwise, you wil almost always get better results with it off. and higher clocks, with lower temps.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Your bois should have it's own select-able temp. limit for shut down. I just set that to a lower temp. than i will ever reach.
> 
> As for disabling the HT. in no way should that ever affect the multiplier at all. ever
> 
> HT seems to slow down the CPU overall power, unless you are using a program that is highly optimized for multi threaded tasks. [email protected], cinibench, and a few others. otherwise, you wil almost always get better results with it off. and higher clocks, with lower temps.


My bad for some reason I read HT as turbo boost as opposed to hyperthreading.








Yeah, didn't have enough sleep last night... 

As for the BIOS specific CPU temperature limit, not sure about your specific example, but it could very well be simple a warning message during POST and that's it. Similar dismissable one like you get when you don't connect the fan (if that warning message is enabled). For thrtolling/shutting down there is thermal monitor (TM) and similar non-customizable low-level intel safety features which you are so desperately trying to disable for no real reason at all.









PS.
Hyperthreading increases your MT performance. So all the apps that are capable of fully utilizing your CPU will benefit from it. As simple as that.
And you don't have to look far, just take a real 8k video and play it and see the difference in performance and/or CPU usage. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLprVF6d7Ug
it should be pretty obvious as I recon for hexacore HT on vs HT off can give as much as ~20% boost.


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> if that is the entire package for 150 i would grab the whole thing immediately!!!! LIKE NOW!!.
> 
> that's easily $500+ in hardware.
> 
> check the 980 prices, and any X58 board worth a damn on ebay


Yup. I am going to buy it provided I will have to travel 200miles to another city to actually get them. I will replace the DX58SO on my primary rig with this MSI Boardand use the I7 980 paired with DX58SO and some leftover parts from my previous upgrades to build another X58 rig. Initially, I though of selling my old DX58SO after buying the MSI board, but x58 has been very promising so far and I don't really want to get rid of it.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> Yup. I am going to buy it provided I will have to travel 200miles to another city to actually get them. I will replace the DX58SO on my primary rig with this MSI Boardand use the I7 980 paired with DX58SO and some leftover parts from my previous upgrades to build another X58 rig. Initially, I though of selling my old DX58SO after buying the MSI board, but x58 has been very promising so far and I don't really want to get rid of it.


I would run that 980x on the big bang over the DX58SO. what's you current CPU??


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I would run that 980x on the big bang over the DX58SO. what's you current CPU??


I have X5670 currently on the DX58SO. I am planning to run this Xeon on the Big Bang. It's actually i7-980 and not 980x which comes with an unlocked multiplier.


----------



## DRKreiger

AHA.. I got it. so i would still test the 2 and see which is actually a better chip. both are 32nm die size, and the 980 will have an overall higher multiplier.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarDRK*
> 
> Lol, no !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I´ve upped the vcore to the max i´ve used in the other X5660 that didn´t work at 4.6Ghz (bsod). But as the multi dropped to 21 in load i cant test the stability for now, and/or tweak the voltage to a minimum stable.
> 
> My turbo boost is enabled, and C-State is off (from what i remember). With them off/on should my rig handle the 23 multi?
> 
> Thanks.


IMO the ability to sustain a 23x (turbo) multi is more about your combination of Vcore, Vtt, QPI+RAM+Uncore speeds (including ram timings).

Have you tried setting the CPU multi to 23x in bios rather than auto? - You could then eliminate other variables by reducing QPI/RAM/Uncore to your lowest (safe, non crippling) values and just play with the CPU core speed and Vcore.


----------



## SmOgER

What IOH temps are you guys getting under full load?


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> What IOH temps are you guys getting under full load?


Before i put the waterblock on the IOH i would hit 70-75, easily


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> What IOH temps are you guys getting under full load?


*sigh*. What are your northbridge temperatures under full load.

4Ghz under 100% load my northbridge only hits 61c - 63c. During gaming sessions it's usually around 51c-55c.

I changed my fan setups awhile back and now I have the Delta fans blowing plenty of cool are over the northbridge. Not only that, but it's moving the heat just as fast out of the back of the case. Before my temps weren't so pretty.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> What IOH temps are you guys getting under full load?


70 without intervention I think

Is IOH the NB? I have a 120mm fan blowing the VRMS and NB heatsink and temps are now under 50 Deg C


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> 70 without intervention I think
> 
> Is IOH the NB? I have a 120mm fan blowing the VRMS and NB heatsink and temps are now under 50 Deg C


Yes, the IOH chip is the northbridge chip which is also the X58 chip. A normal question would just include the actual standard names for the chipsets, Northbridge, Southbridge etc. The NB normally run hot and they are made for the heat so it won't cause issues. The cooler the better though. I'm sure you'll be better performance with cooler NB temps for sure.


----------



## SmOgER

"normal question" yeah, lol.
I thought everyone knew that already, but yeah, IOH = NB.

Anyway, this would mean that my peak temps under stress test at 63-64C (62C gaming) with NB at 1.22V are fine and I don't really need anything at all attached on where the waterblock or this PCI monster is supposed to go.








What's interesting though is what I just noticed that there is actually very little variation for my NB temps.
It's very slow to climb but slow to drop as well and always somewhere in the ~56-64C range regardless of what I'am doing.

Just now as I'am writing I've ran prime95 test for a full minute and IOH sensor didn't read any changes at all with the temp remaining at precisely 58C before during and after full beans 1 minute test (tried both blend and small fft). So I guess I'am good.


----------



## DRKreiger

Yes. the "Northbridge" is the "IOH" and it will not move a whole lot, until you start a 3d program. Especially if you have more than one GPU.
When i added the water block, it dropped immensely. 33-38, depending on what type of load i put on it.

Now on a side note. I had asked earlier if the W3680 was limited by the memory multiplier like the rest of the Xeon chips. So after 5 reboots with the base clock at 133, IT BOOTED AT 1600MHZ!! ***!!



START LOOKING FOR W3680's!!!


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Yes. the "Northbridge" is the "IOH" and it will not move a whole lot, until you start a 3d program. Especially if you have more than one GPU.
> When i added the water block, it dropped immensely. 33-38, depending on what type of load i put on it.


Alright, this doesn't seem to be the case.
Launched a fricking furmark and had to wait 2 minutes for the NB to warm up from 57 back to 58C. I will burn my GPU much faster as it's burning hot by this point lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> START LOOKING FOR W3680's!!!


Personally, I don't think it's worth extra almost $100 over X5650.
I mean, what kind of difference in overclocking potential for 24/7 settings are we looking here really? 200Mhz? 250Mhz at best? That would be about 3-5%.
Unlocked multi won't get you much further if it's not that big of a limiting factor to begin with.
I do get while some people might crave for it though, but personally it's not something that I can't do without.


----------



## voxson5

Anyone have a troubleshooting idea for my x5670? IBT and CB R15 stable and BSOD's coming out of extended sleep, ie overnight - it ok if coming out of sleep minutes later







(F4 error code)

1.35 Vtt, 0.15 offset Vcore (1.098 - 1.368), 1.6 DRAM, 37xx Uncore, 1870 RAM (rated at 1866 XMP), Auto timings, QPI LLC on, Vcore LLC on, 1.25 IOH, Speedstep on, turbo on, HT on, C-States off (several games will not start with it on...), 186 Bclk, auto everything else.

Also







any ideas for why CB would crash but IBT would pass? (different settings - cannot remember but part of my testing)


----------



## srialmaster

You need to swap them. Turn off turbo boost and enable c-state. You cannot use 23 multi on 5660 without it.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Yes. the "Northbridge" is the "IOH" and it will not move a whole lot, until you start a 3d program. Especially if you have more than one GPU.
> When i added the water block, it dropped immensely. 33-38, depending on what type of load i put on it.
> 
> Now on a side note. I had asked earlier if the W3680 was limited by the memory multiplier like the rest of the Xeon chips. So after 5 reboots with the base clock at 133, IT BOOTED AT 1600MHZ!! ***!!
> 
> 
> 
> START LOOKING FOR W3680's!!!


Can your W3680 handle 48GB RAM?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Now on a side note. I had asked earlier if the W3680 was limited by the memory multiplier like the rest of the Xeon chips. So after 5 reboots with the base clock at 133, IT BOOTED AT 1600MHZ!! ***!!
> 
> START LOOKING FOR W3680's!!!


Yep, the w36xx's can run ram faster than 10x the blck. I was able to get my memory up to 2400mhz on the w3670 I had, but it didn't clock that great so I switched back to the x5670.

On the other hand it looks like you have a very good chip.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Alright, this doesn't seem to be the case.
> Launched a fricking furmark and had to wait 2 minutes for the NB to warm up from 57 back to 58C. I will burn my GPU much faster as it's burning hot by this point lol.
> Personally, I don't think it's worth extra almost $100 over X5650.
> I mean, what kind of difference in overclocking potential for 24/7 settings are we looking here really? 200Mhz? 250Mhz at best? That would be about 3-5%.
> Unlocked multi won't get you much further if it's not that big of a limiting factor to begin with.
> I do get while some people might crave for it though, but personally it's not something that I can't do without.


I know that when i still had 2 680's with a decent overclock on them, running a 3D bench would increase the temps of the "IOH" a bit faster

I have been running the chip at 4680mhz 1.38v's for 2 days now, benching it in all sorts of different ways. I would say that is a decent improvement over the average 4200mhz that i see here for a 24/7 usage. I'm just exited here guys. That's all.

I was also very forth coming about almost every bios setting that i have, unlike some others who won't share much at all. Would gladly take pics inside every page of the bios.
I really feel like we can all share our experience here. All in the pursuit of performance, at the least amount of money spent.

As for the price. $150 is a fantastic deal. If you had a 5650,5660,5670,5680, you already have a chip currently selling @ $79-$250. These chips are rising in price. You could likely sell the chip you have now for more than you bought it for. Then take your hit at the silicon lottery again. Some might say i got lucky. But i chose this specific chip, with research.

Now, for the 48 gigs of RAM. I am not running 10 VM's, or using any program that will tax my whole 12 gigs now. I can always upgrade to an additional 12, to make 24 gigs. It suits my needs just fine.


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I searched the net, a lot of posts and forums for what i thought was a good batch number. A091 is the key to what i was actually after. From what I understood, the last three numbers were the actual wafer cut location. From my AMD days, that is where they chose their black edition chips from. lower the number the better the silicon. But I read a lot of people getting very stubborn chips at under 030. So i shot for under 100. I guess it paid off.
> 
> I thought CPU PLL is one of the voltages that can actually be lowered to gain stability. I lowered below default, and was able to raise the multi one notch to where it's at and not need any more Vcore.
> I am still playing with it. I may have to try a few different configs to see where it performs the best.
> 
> I was able to get 4.68ghz @ 1.38V's. Ultimately I want 4.5 under 1.3V's. You also have to remember that it's about finding a fine balance of CPU clock, Ram speed and timings, Uncore speed, all at the lowest possible voltage.


Do you have to physically look at the chip for this info or is there a software program that will give you this info?


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Alright, this doesn't seem to be the case.
> Launched a fricking furmark and had to wait 2 minutes for the NB to warm up from 57 back to 58C. I will burn my GPU much faster as it's burning hot by this point lol.
> Personally, I don't think it's worth extra almost $100 over X5650.
> I mean, what kind of difference in overclocking potential for 24/7 settings are we looking here really? 200Mhz? 250Mhz at best? That would be about 3-5%.
> Unlocked multi won't get you much further if it's not that big of a limiting factor to begin with.
> I do get while some people might crave for it though, but personally it's not something that I can't do without.


What if I told you, you can do 4.6+ fairly easily on a decent W3690 at under 1.45V? ( totally safe ). If you want to push it expect to bench at 5.0+ at 1.48V+

These X58 chips as long as are kept cool they can take the voltage. The W3690 also ran hella cool compared to my 980X.

I still need to test the X5675 lols. Unlocked multi also gives you much more room to play with bclk and thus memory dividers.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> Do you have to physically look at the chip for this info or is there a software program that will give you this info?


the chip or the box it came in


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> the chip or the box it came in


This. Also, just because it is a lower wafer number doesn't always mean that it'll be a good clocker, it could give you a better chance though. I've had a few x5670's between 50-100 for the wafer location and they were pretty average (4.2ghz-4.3ghz at 1.35v). The best one I had had was around 135 or so and it did 4.6ghz at 1.35v. Overall I found the B steppings to do better, at least on air. The A steppings seem to put out more heat. None of this may apply to the w36xx's though.


----------



## revertex

Anyone have experience with Xeons from Aliexpress?
Are they any worse than those from ebay?
I known that depends on seller, bur seems their sources are different.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> What if I told you, you can do 4.6+ fairly easily on a decent W3690 at under 1.45V? ( totally safe ). If you want to push it expect to bench at 5.0+ at 1.48V+
> 
> These X58 chips as long as are kept cool they can take the voltage. The W3690 also ran hella cool compared to my 980X.
> 
> I still need to test the X5675 lols. Unlocked multi also gives you much more room to play with bclk and thus memory dividers.


There seems to be a reasonable deal for W3690 atm for those that might consider it: http://www.ebay.com/itm/QTY-1x-INTEL-Six-Cores-CPU-W3690-3-46GHZ-12MB-6-40-LGA1366-SLBW2-/141953003256?hash=item210d0eeef8:g:~3QAAOSwbwlXB2z8
Still, all things considered that's a hefty amount if you ask me.
But don't get me wrong, as for CPU by itself and for the kind of performance it shows (close to 5820K at that turboed stock and ahead of it once overclocked past 4.4-4.5Ghz) it's certainly worth the money.
I'am spoiled by the X5650 prices from a couple of weeks ago (65-70$ shipped)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revertex*
> 
> Anyone have experience with Xeons from Aliexpress?
> Are they any worse than those from ebay?
> I known that depends on seller, bur seems their sources are different.


They had the prices jacked up for X58 but atm it does indeed seem like a best source for X5650s going for $77 shipped.
They can't be worse. I used to buy LGA771 CPUs from here and they were good. Often the same seller is selling both on ebay and on ali with 2 very different prices (I'am guessing because of the higher ebay fees and well, because they can)

The dispute claim on ali is pretty powerful, so if anything goes wrong, you are pretty much covered on your chosen terms (partial refund / return / full refund...)


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> There seems to be a reasonable deal for W3690 atm for those that might consider it: http://www.ebay.com/itm/QTY-1x-INTEL-Six-Cores-CPU-W3690-3-46GHZ-12MB-6-40-LGA1366-SLBW2-/141953003256?hash=item210d0eeef8:g:~3QAAOSwbwlXB2z8
> Still, all things considered that's a hefty amount if you ask me.
> But don't get me wrong, as for CPU by itself and for the kind of performance it shows (close to 5820K at that turboed stock and ahead of it once overclocked past 4.4-4.5Ghz) it's certainly worth the money.
> I'am spoiled by the X5650 prices from a couple of weeks ago (65-70$ shipped)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had the prices jacked up for X58 but atm it does indeed seem like a best source for X5650s going for $77 shipped.
> They can't be worse. I used to buy LGA771 CPUs from here and they were good. Often the same seller is selling both on ebay and on ali with 2 very different prices (I'am guessing because of the higher ebay fees and well, because they can)
> 
> The dispute claim on ali is pretty powerful, so if anything goes wrong, you are pretty much covered on your chosen terms (partial refund / return / full refund...)


I just received my W3690 in the mail today that I ordered last week for $169.99 with free shipping.

Also, Aliexpress is China's version of eBay. If you order from there, know that the products are coming from China.


----------



## srialmaster

So, I got my W3690 in the mail today. Time to swap the X5660 and H100 with the W3690 and H110i GTX and see what I can do! I will TIM it with my GC-Extreme


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> I just received my W3690 in the mail today that I ordered last week for $169.99 with free shipping.
> 
> Also, Aliexpress is China's version of eBay. If you order from there, know that the products are coming from China.


What's the difference if it's coming from China, US, Israel or South Korea? You can get a good or bad chip from any of those places. As long as there are proper shipping options for reasonable prices, I personally couldn't care less.









EDIT: I didn't know that you were actually from South Korea, I swear. It just came to my atention as I'am editing this post. Lol, talk about coincidence.


----------



## srialmaster

Just a FYI and you might have to pay taxes. Even though I am in South Korea, I ship via USPS from the USA since I work on a military base here. It's cheaper to have this way than to buy from China and ship directly to my South Korean address. I would have to pay import taxes to the Korean government and it is really high here......


----------



## xarot

So I fixed the cold boot issues with my R2E I think. It was a half-dead i7-920 CPU. My newly purchased R3E wouldn't even boot with it but booted right off with X5680.

Also grabbed a W3680 yesterday from eBay. I can't wait to play with these. I still have my i7-990X ES that does 4.5 GHz at a hair under 1.4 V too. But that CPU is in my mother's computer at her home since her computer died sometime ago...lol


----------



## Sempayw

Hello,

I have a Gigabyte *X58A-OC* with Bios *F5D* mainboard and I have got recently a *XEON X5660* .

X5660 is not listed in CPU Support List for X58A-OC. ( x5550, x5560, x5570 are listed)

I know some people have modded F5 Bios to set new cpu microcodes and use X5660,X5670 and so on

1 - anybody here has that modded bios or could send me a link to download it please?
(I searched and found modded bios but raid and marvell related and it said nothing about microcodes )

2 - Im not an expert but I would like to find a tutorial on how to mod bios to insert new cpu microcodes

Thanks a lot


----------



## CesarDRK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> What is your Vcore, Vtt, and PLL at now??
> Another thing that can help reach higher clocks is to turn off HT, and all speed step, thermal crap in the bios!!!
> 
> That is all derp derp crap.


I´m not sure it´s a good thing. Thermal will protect and speed settings will save me power when idling (watching movies and browsing for instance).
And HT is useful in some workloads, so i leave it on.

My current settings for 200x21 (4.2) daily 24/7.


----------



## SmOgER

.


----------



## CesarDRK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> .


Only a dot? I was expecting some tips...


----------



## Sempayw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> .


Thanks for reply I will set it up this weekend.
Good it does not need a modded bios.
(I have quote notifications activated and saw your reply)


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempayw*
> 
> Thanks for reply I will set it up this weekend.
> Good it does not need a modded bios.
> (I have quote notifications activated and saw your reply)


Yeah my initial thought was that it doesn't need a modded BIOS, but after looking into it for a second time I'am not 100% sure anymore.
There seems to be a lot of people in the member lists in the OP running modded BIOSes on Gigabyte boards. But then again, this could be to get more features and not because of the compatibility reasons. When my X5650 arrives I will find out myself with my ex58-extreme whether it POSTS or not.


----------



## Beufesamiteur

I got a problem when I OCed the memory ...I managed to maintain my 1682Mhz 9-9-9-24 to 10-11-10-27 2100Mhz but the memory quantity is messed up...It detect the 16Gb-1600Mhz but when I put it to 2100Mhz the MB detects 8Gb...

Do you see any possibilty to improve my oc?


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beufesamiteur*
> 
> I got a problem when I OCed the memory ...I managed to maintain my 1682Mhz 9-9-9-24 to 10-11-10-27 2100Mhz but the memory quantity is messed up...It detect the 16Gb-1600Mhz but when I put it to 2100Mhz the MB detects 8Gb...
> 
> Do you see any possibilty to improve my oc?


Your imc does not like the speeds. Disabled the weakest channel in the memory controller. Turn it down asap or you'll burn the imc permanently. I know from experience

As for the OC, that is a very good oc for 24/7 use. Where is the VTT voltage at??


----------



## SmOgER

Turn down the uncore clock.


----------



## revertex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarDRK*
> 
> I´m not sure it´s a good thing. Thermal will protect and speed settings will save me power when idling (watching movies and browsing for instance).
> And HT is useful in some workloads, so i leave it on.
> 
> My current settings for 200x21 (4.2) daily 24/7.


Which cooler are you using? Didn't found in your sig.

Any reason to keep Load-Line Calibration enabled?
I'm lost here, what's the point to have SpeedStep enable with fixed CPU Ratio?

Sorry for being off-topic but how did you managed to install TurboV in Windows 10?
Tried several times but always get an error during install.
No matter if I install in compatibility mode, edit ini files to add OS support, try a version for another motherboard, never get is to install.
Although TurboV is useless for overclock, it read values directly from Asus EPU chip.
Any help will be greatly aprecciated.


----------



## revertex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempayw*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have a Gigabyte *X58A-OC* with Bios *F5D* mainboard and I have got recently a *XEON X5660* .
> 
> X5660 is not listed in CPU Support List for X58A-OC. ( x5550, x5560, x5570 are listed)
> 
> I know some people have modded F5 Bios to set new cpu microcodes and use X5660,X5670 and so on
> 
> 1 - anybody here has that modded bios or could send me a link to download it please?
> (I searched and found modded bios but raid and marvell related and it said nothing about microcodes )
> 
> 2 - Im not an expert but I would like to find a tutorial on how to mod bios to insert new cpu microcodes
> 
> Thanks a lot


Here, DIY.

Gigabyte use Award BIOS, not as easy as AMI BIOS, but still not that hard.

You can extract the latest Xeon microcode from ASUS Sabretooth BIOS, MMTOOL, last tab, Microcode ID 0036C14.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/860#post_21383296


----------



## CesarDRK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revertex*
> 
> Which cooler are you using? Didn't found in your sig.
> 
> Any reason to keep Load-Line Calibration enabled?
> I'm lost here, what's the point to have SpeedStep enable with fixed CPU Ratio?
> 
> Sorry for being off-topic but how did you managed to install TurboV in Windows 10?
> Tried several times but always get an error during install.
> No matter if I install in compatibility mode, edit ini files to add OS support, try a version for another motherboard, never get is to install.
> Although TurboV is useless for overclock, it read values directly from Asus EPU chip.
> Any help will be greatly aprecciated.


Im using a thermalright ultra 120 with 2 scythe fans @ push-pull.

LLC ensures my vdroop keeps to a minimum. If a disable it, the vdrop when in full load is huge.

Speedstep lower the multiplier to 12 when idling.. Should i disable it and enable c-state? I like to save power when possible.

To install TurboV is easy. Just enable compatibility to windows 98/me (yes, 98) then boom! Works like a charm.


----------



## revertex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarDRK*
> 
> Im using a thermalright ultra 120 with 2 scythe fans @ push-pull.
> 
> LLC ensures my vdroop keeps to a minimum. If a disable it, the vdrop when in full load is huge.
> 
> Speedstep lower the multiplier to 12 when idling.. Should i disable it and enable c-state? I like to save power when possible.
> 
> To install TurboV is easy. Just enable compatibility to windows 98/me (yes, 98) then boom! Works like a charm.


If you have a stable overclock, i see no point disable this feature.

C-States are a relevant power saving feature, it's good to be enabled, but may lead to some instablility.

About TurboV, I'm such a moron, tried everything but 98 compatibility mode! Thanks a million!

I'm out of the club right now, got a defective Xeon that i need to return, but my I7-930 run @4Ghz Vcore 1,35v with everything enabled, C-States, Speedstep, etc...

I've got 2 bios profiles, one at 4Ghz, mostly used when playing games, and another at 3.8Ghz, Vcore 1,30v, for daily usage.

Surely i can get higher clocks disabling power savings, but power consumption X performance ratio may not worth.

Take a look a this link, at the end of the page there is a performance x power consumption table

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclock-core-i7,2268-10.html


----------



## srialmaster

@Kana-Maru

I got my W3690 installed now. I am running at stock atm. So, the default is 26x133. Do you think I should run with the 26x or drop it and run a higher bclk?


----------



## Beufesamiteur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Your imc does not like the speeds. Disabled the weakest channel in the memory controller. Turn it down asap or you'll burn the imc permanently. I know from experience
> 
> As for the OC, that is a very good oc for 24/7 use. Where is the VTT voltage at??


I put it back to the XMP parameter. (IMC ?)
VTT ?

The CPU is running with 1.262V
CPU PPL :1.775v
IOH core : 1.1v
ICH core 1.1v
QPI : for 2100Mhz I tried 1.3V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Turn down the uncore clock.


What the Uncore ? QPI or NB frequency ?
That's a mess to follow


----------



## SmOgER

That's NB frequency.

3.8Ghz is asking quite a bit from it and can get very tricky to get it stable at such speed.
It has a direct effect on memory controller as well and might be reason for your failing RAM channel as you attempt to raise it even more without appropriate tweaking and big voltages.


----------



## revertex

The calculator may be helpful

http://www.linuxforge.net/freqcalc.php


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> @Kana-Maru
> 
> I got my W3690 installed now. I am running at stock atm. So, the default is 26x133. Do you think I should run with the 26x or drop it and run a higher bclk?


Well that takes a bit of trial and error. When i dropped in my W3680, I went 160x27 for 4320mhx, before my board stopped being difficult with the memory multiplier. This did yield good results. but turned out i needed a little more VTT and a tad more Vcore. I accredit this to the QPI being a bit higher. I know that some memory, cache, and Gflop testing will be in order for each config to see which will get better results.

From my experience and readings, I saw the most appealing part of the unlocked multi, was not having to stress the QPI link rate. This gives you a little more wiggle room with the overall core clock. As well as tons of room to play with the Base clock. Now i see it as how fast can i get it with the lowest voltages, across the board. We have close to the same board. I would be glad to share any bois settings for you to try, and choose from.


----------



## Sempayw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revertex*
> 
> Here, DIY.
> 
> Gigabyte use Award BIOS, not as easy as AMI BIOS, but still not that hard.
> 
> You can extract the latest Xeon microcode from ASUS Sabretooth BIOS, MMTOOL, last tab, Microcode ID 0036C14.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/860#post_21383296


Thanks a lot for the link ?


----------



## revertex

I wonder if people having trouble overclocking have the latest Xeon microcode in their BIOS.
I didn't found any changelogs to confirm if there are any improvements in the latest microcode that solve memory issues, but i think it worth a shoot.
Anyway, upgrade microcode is not difficult.
The latest microcode for xeon X5600 series that I found in Intel website is V13, but inside the latest Asus Sabretooth X58 BIOS there is a microcode V14.
How does Asus have a microcode for Xeon newer than Intel one is a complete mystery to me.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Same with my Evga bios. It has v14. Wish Intel's microcode list was better organized on their site.


----------



## Dhiru

Talking about microcode, since not all the motherboard vendors release BIOS updates to extend CPU microcode support, Linux kernel offers a way to load the microcode of the CPU during boot. I wonder what's the difference of having the microcode built into the bios compared to loading it during OS boot after POST. Maybe BIOS microcode enables multiplier manipulations for processors that support unlocked multipliers?

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/microcode


----------



## revertex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> Talking about microcode, since not all the motherboard vendors release BIOS updates to extend CPU microcode support, Linux kernel offers a way to load the microcode of the CPU during boot. I wonder what's the difference of having the microcode built into the bios compared to loading it during OS boot after POST. Maybe BIOS microcode enables multiplier manipulations for processors that support unlocked multipliers?
> 
> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/microcode


There is no difference, it's the same microcode.

The only difference is that in linux use the latest microcode even if your BIOS have a older one.


----------



## Dhiru

I am currently attempting to run my X5670 at 200 BCLK with 22 multiplier. The QPI Link speed is 3600Mhz and Uncore is at 3200Mhz with the ram running at 2000Mhz. I have seen people running on higher uncore like 3700Mhz and 3800Mhz. Is it a good idea to run uncore higher than 1.5x of the ram multiplier or stick to exact 1.5x? I seem confused.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revertex*
> 
> There is no difference, it's the same microcode.
> 
> The only difference is that in linux use the latest microcode even if your BIOS have a older one.


Well, having the microcode directly in the BIOS could actually change the behavior of overclocking. For instance maybe allow 1.5x Uncore multiplier.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> Is it a good idea to run uncore higher than 1.5x of the ram multiplier or stick to exact 1.5x? I seem confused.


Higher uncore clocks definitely improve performance in memory benchmarks. At least up to 2.0x. But there is no thermal sensor in the uncore so you can toast it if you are not careful. I think at least two of us on this thread have done that.


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Higher uncore clocks definitely improve performance in memory benchmarks. At least up to 2.0x. But there is no thermal sensor in the uncore so you can toast it if you are not careful. I think at least two of us on this thread have done that.


2.0x sounds massive. What's the safe max uncore frequency for X5670 24x7? I am currently running it at 3200Mhz.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> 2.0x sounds massive. What's the safe max uncore frequency for X5670 24x7? I am currently running it at 3200Mhz.


I think the risk is more from the high uncore voltages you need for high uncore frequencies. The max safe limit people have posted in this thread is 1.35V. I ran 1.375V with 4000 uncore for a few months before trying some extreme bclk experiments and (I think) toasting the IMC in the uncore.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> 2.0x sounds massive. What's the safe max uncore frequency for X5670 24x7? I am currently running it at 3200Mhz.


3200mhz seems to be the sweet spot for 24/7.

3600mhz-4000mhz is usually about the limit at 1.35v depending on the board/chip. I was able to run [email protected] with the uncore at 3200mhz and VTT at 1.25v. I could get up close to 4000mhz at 1.35v but the extra heat and potential degradation didn't really seem worth it.


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarDRK*
> 
> Here, DIY.
> 
> Gigabyte use Award BIOS, not as easy as AMI BIOS, but still not that hard.
> 
> You can extract the latest Xeon microcode from ASUS Sabretooth BIOS, MMTOOL, last tab, Microcode ID 0036C14.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/860#post_21383296


Is the new rev showing up in cpu-z readings?

Just extracted the code and added it to my bios (Rampage III, deleted the old microcode with same cpuid) but in cpu-z it is still Rev 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarDRK*
> 
> Im using a thermalright ultra 120 with 2 scythe fans @ push-pull.
> 
> LLC ensures my vdroop keeps to a minimum. If a disable it, the vdrop when in full load is huge.
> 
> Speedstep lower the multiplier to 12 when idling.. Should i disable it and enable c-state? I like to save power when possible.
> 
> To install TurboV is easy. Just enable compatibility to windows 98/me (yes, 98) then boom! Works like a charm.


:/ for this(Turbo V) i was getting an oc station, some waste of money after reading this. My fault i never tested win 98 comp.


----------



## revertex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> I am currently attempting to run my X5670 at 200 BCLK with 22 multiplier. The QPI Link speed is 3600Mhz and Uncore is at 3200Mhz with the ram running at 2000Mhz. I have seen people running on higher uncore like 3700Mhz and 3800Mhz. Is it a good idea to run uncore higher than 1.5x of the ram multiplier or stick to exact 1.5x? I seem confused.
> Well, having the microcode directly in the BIOS could actually change the behavior of overclocking. For instance maybe allow 1.5x Uncore multiplier.


Absolutely right, I miss that part, having a updated microcode in BIOS do have a difference.

Totally forgot its overclock dot net forums.


----------



## GENXLR

I'll Chime in, Been a while

I'm using an X5650 at 4Ghz with the basic settings

200 Blck
20 Multi
Turbo Off
Cstates off, including C1E
2x Uncore freq
1.35V VTT(Uncore)
1.3625 Vcore

Ram 1600Mhz
1.65v
9-9-9-24-1T

Haven't tried to optimize voltages yet, working on that when time allows


----------



## revertex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> Is the new rev showing up in cpu-z readings?
> 
> Just extracted the code and added it to my bios (Rampage III, deleted the old microcode with same cpuid) but in cpu-z it is still Rev 13
> :/ for this(Turbo V) i was getting an oc station, some waste of money after reading this. My fault i never tested win 98 comp.


No, CPU-Z don't show microcode revision, You will need AIDA64 for that.

Check menu > motherboard > cpuid > microcode update revision



I don't known about the others motherboard vendors but i think ASUS offer the worst software support.

Once they sell their motherboards, they have no commitment to their customers.

What's the point to sell a motherboard that will last forever if you can't use all their features because there is no software support?

As an example Sabertooth X58 have 5y warranty, but software support ends as fast as a new OS is launched.

If they don't want to provide support, at least they should have a decency to let someone else do it, releasing a free API, or open-source at least part of their software.

Right now I want to have full control over CPU fan, but unless I use Fan Xpert that comes with Sabertooth X58 installed in win98 compatibility mode and some luck, there is no way.

By the way, I have a P6TD Deluxe.


----------



## srialmaster

Honestly, I have found most motherboard companies are terrible at this.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> To cut a long story short, full BIOS reset and "start again" from scratch did not solve issue. I did get a little closer and manage to detect 3x2 sticks. BSOD followed by failure to POST.
> 
> To compensate, I bought another Sabertooth board. No harm in having a spare eh?


Well ... after a short break, I'm back ...









New / spare sabertooth arrived. Tested and confirmed working ... with a few extras.

Replaced the H80 with a H90 and put 2x140mm fans on front and rear. Replaced 3x2Gb of Corsair 1866 with 3x4Gb of Corsair 1600. New kit from Amazon.

H90 works well.

I'm only running a 4Ghz O/C @ 1.29v and everything else on Auto. I've been tweaking and have got as far as bringing the NB clock up to 3600, AIDA results improving a bit.



So. I quite fancy having a go at 4.2Ghz and maybe 4.4. Any recommendations for a starting point on the CPU voltage? I've got a vague recollection that we keep it below 1.35?

Cheers!

*EDIT

4200 @ 1.32v Seems ok ....


----------



## Thoir

I picked up an asus p6t6 ws revolution motherboard and have 32gb ddr3 2000 ram I am now trying to figure out what xeon to pick up either the X5670 or the W3690 I am going to be video editing and gaming so I want to push the OC as high as I can go I will be investing in a water cooler for the CPU. What do you think would give me the best peeformance?


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> So. I quite fancy having a go at 4.2Ghz and maybe 4.4. Any recommendations for a starting point on the CPU voltage? I've got a vague recollection that we keep it below 1.35?


1.35V is the maximum safe recommended for the QPI/VTT. For the VCore, you can push upto 1.45V if you have proper cooling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoir*
> 
> I picked up an asus p6t6 ws revolution motherboard and have 32gb ddr3 2000 ram I am now trying to figure out what xeon to pick up either the X5670 or the W3690 I am going to be video editing and gaming so I want to push the OC as high as I can go I will be investing in a water cooler for the CPU. What do you think would give me the best peeformance?


It would make sense to grab a W3690 since it has a higher base clock and multiplier, but they are quite costly at the moment. The performance of these Xeons purely depends upon how high you can overclock them. Every chip out there has a max overclock threshold and you can't get past it unless you really ramp up the vcore which will result in increased heat. X5670 can be easily overclocked to 4.4Ghz with relative ease.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revertex*
> 
> If they don't want to provide support, at least they should have a decency to let someone else do it, releasing a free API, or open-source at least part of their software.
> 
> Right now I want to have full control over CPU fan, but unless I use Fan Xpert that comes with Sabertooth X58 installed in win98 compatibility mode and some luck, there is no way.


An opensource bios is still a distant dream unfortunately. Fan control is a misery on almost all the aging boards. I have the same issue on my DX58SO where I can either set the fans to BIOS controlled or at full speed. I can't set it to custom RPM unless I use the Intel software which only works on Windows 7. Unable to control the RPM kinda sucks especially when you want quieter chassis fans and your cooling pumps at max.


----------



## Thoir

What is a typical OC for the w3690?


----------



## CesarDRK

Crossflashed to the P6T WS Pro bios to test. Well, the PCI routing error in the bios start screen is not "nothing"... It made my PCI Audigy 2 ZS stopped working !
And there are some other quirks, like the express gate ssd showing in windows, and IEE1394 controllers showing up even if disabled and giving errors...
Well, i did some benchs with it, and then returned to the P6T Deluxe V2 bios. I don´t want to get rid of my Audigy.

Got 200x23 (4.6ghz) with 1.36v... Quite impressive from what i know. Some benchs:

       

Then flashed back to P6T V2 and started looking for the lowest possible vcore @ 200x21... Finished at 1.22500 (bios), just WOW ! Golden chip. My other one needed 1.31v to do the same 4.2...


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarDRK*
> 
> Crossflashed to the P6T WS Pro bios to test. Well, the PCI routing error in the bios start screen is not "nothing"... It made my PCI Audigy 2 ZS stopped working !
> And there are some other quirks, like the express gate ssd showing in windows, and IEE1394 controllers showing up even if disabled and giving errors...
> Well, i did some benchs with it, and then returned to the P6T Deluxe V2 bios. I don´t want to get rid of my Audigy.
> 
> Got 200x23 (4.6ghz) with 1.36v... Quite impressive from what i know. Some benchs:
> 
> 
> 
> Then flashed back to P6T V2 and started looking for the lowest possible vcore @ 200x21... Finished at 1.22500 (bios), just WOW ! Golden chip. My other one needed 1.31v to do the same 4.2...


I guess I never tested the PCI slots. I was using an X-Fi titanium in the top PCIE slot. I'll have to test the PCI slots the next time I boot it up. I was able to resolve the other issues by just disabling the stuff in device manager. It was just as stable as the stock bios for me.

Sounds like a nice chip you've got there. That's similar to the x5670 I kept, I've had 6 others and none of them came close. Any idea what the batch numbers are?


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarDRK*
> 
> I´m not sure it´s a good thing. Thermal will protect and speed settings will save me power when idling (watching movies and browsing for instance).
> And HT is useful in some workloads, so i leave it on.
> 
> My current settings for 200x21 (4.2) daily 24/7.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarDRK*
> 
> Crossflashed to the P6T WS Pro bios to test. Well, the PCI routing error in the bios start screen is not "nothing"... It made my PCI Audigy 2 ZS stopped working !
> And there are some other quirks, like the express gate ssd showing in windows, and IEE1394 controllers showing up even if disabled and giving errors...
> Well, i did some benchs with it, and then returned to the P6T Deluxe V2 bios. I don´t want to get rid of my Audigy.
> 
> Got 200x23 (4.6ghz) with 1.36v... Quite impressive from what i know. Some benchs:
> 
> 
> 
> Then flashed back to P6T V2 and started looking for the lowest possible vcore @ 200x21... Finished at 1.22500 (bios), just WOW ! Golden chip. My other one needed 1.31v to do the same 4.2...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarDRK*
> 
> Crossflashed to the P6T WS Pro bios to test. Well, the PCI routing error in the bios start screen is not "nothing"... It made my PCI Audigy 2 ZS stopped working !
> And there are some other quirks, like the express gate ssd showing in windows, and IEE1394 controllers showing up even if disabled and giving errors...
> Well, i did some benchs with it, and then returned to the P6T Deluxe V2 bios. I don´t want to get rid of my Audigy.
> 
> Got 200x23 (4.6ghz) with 1.36v... Quite impressive from what i know. Some benchs:
> 
> 
> 
> Then flashed back to P6T V2 and started looking for the lowest possible vcore @ 200x21... Finished at 1.22500 (bios), just WOW ! Golden chip. My other one needed 1.31v to do the same 4.2...


not bad. Look up the mods for the audigy 2 cards. I have a xfi xtreme music that im modding and it makes a hell of a difference


----------



## Vip3r011

FWIW.. on a R3E the QPI_LLC Jumper helps alot


----------



## Dhiru

I am getting really low Gflops in IBT. What could the issue probably be?


----------



## CesarDRK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> I guess I never tested the PCI slots. I was using an X-Fi titanium in the top PCIE slot. I'll have to test the PCI slots the next time I boot it up. I was able to resolve the other issues by just disabling the stuff in device manager. It was just as stable as the stock bios for me.
> 
> Sounds like a nice chip you've got there. That's similar to the x5670 I kept, I've had 6 others and none of them came close. Any idea what the batch numbers are?


The 2 bios looks almost identical... I was wondering, with some talent, could it be possible to implement the "High TDP Mode" in the V2 bios by just comparing them in some bios editor? It would be amazing !


----------



## Vip3r011

that chip in prevoius post of mine (Xeon E5645) i killed, 1.44cpu, pll 1.89, qpi 1.36 (llc jumper enabled),ram 1.7v ,ioh 1.22v , ich 1.22, all ocp features disabled in R3E


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> 1.35V is the maximum safe recommended for the QPI/VTT. For the VCore, you can push upto 1.45V if you have proper cooling.


Great, thanks for the details.

I've been looking back at some of my older AIDA results and have noticed that I managed to get my R3E to run the NB clock at 4000+. This appeared to make my L3 cache run significantly better (62000 - 66000 MB/s).

I lost the spreadsheet that had all my BIOS tinkerings from back then.

Q: What's the method for improving NB clock? Is it just increasing CPU Voltage?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> Fan control is a misery on almost all the aging boards. I have the same issue on my DX58SO where I can either set the fans to BIOS controlled or at full speed. I can't set it to custom RPM unless I use the Intel software which only works on Windows 7. Unable to control the RPM kinda sucks especially when you want quieter chassis fans and your cooling pumps at max.


Try one of these ...

http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/corsair-commander-mini

... the more recent v4 software has a few issues - but I'm sure they'll be sorted eventually.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> I am getting really low Gflops in IBT. What could the issue probably be?


Set the core count to 6. If it accesses all of the threads the throughput will be much lower


----------



## CesarDRK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> I am getting really low Gflops in IBT. What could the issue probably be?


Probably your ram config... Ur running only dual-channel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Set the core count to 6. If it accesses all of the threads the throughput will be much lower


Mine is set to "All" and i´m getting twice his score with 4.2ghz... 79gflops!


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarDRK*
> 
> Probably your ram config... Ur running only dual-channel.
> Mine is set to "All" and i´m getting twice his score with 4.2ghz... 79gflops!


Do you have HT on?? I know if i run IBT with HT on and all cores in the config. I drop to 70 ish. But if i run it HT off, or with only 6 cores selected, I will get about 97gflops


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Q: What's the method for improving NB clock? Is it just increasing CPU Voltage?


You will need to increase the uncore multiplier to increase the NB Clock. The higher you go, the more VTT/QPI voltage you will need. Based on advice's in this thread, stay below 3800Mhz and 1.35V QPI/VTT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Set the core count to 6. If it accesses all of the threads the throughput will be much lower


I have tried AIDA and I only have 9000Mb/s read and write speed on the RAM. Definitely sounds like a ram issue. I am trying to play around with ram timings. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## CesarDRK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Do you have HT on?? I know if i run IBT with HT on and all cores in the config. I drop to 70 ish. But if i run it HT off, or with only 6 cores selected, I will get about 97gflops


Yes, HT on.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> You will need to increase the uncore multiplier to increase the NB Clock. The higher you go, the more VTT/QPI voltage you will need. Based on advice's in this thread, stay below 3800Mhz and 1.35V QPI/VTT.


Great, thanks. I'm away from that PC for a while and didn't take note of the BIOS setting(s). I think it is setup something like this:

CPU Ratio: 21
Intel (R) Speedstep Tech: Enabled
BCLK Frequency: 200
PCIE Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR3-1603MHz
UCLK Frequency: 3600??
QPI Link Data Rate: Auto
ASUS/3rd Party UI Priority: ASUS Utility

CPU Voltage Control: Manual
CPU Voltage: 1.32
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
QPI/DRAM Voltage: 1.20
IOH Voltage: Auto
IOH PCIE Voltage: Auto
ICH Voltage: Auto
ICH PCIE Voltage: Auto
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.50

So, I can "safely" push:

UCLK Frequency: stay below 3800Mhz
CPU Voltage: stay below 1.35
QPI/DRAM Voltage: stay below 1.35


----------



## revertex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarDRK*
> 
> Crossflashed to the P6T WS Pro bios to test. Well, the PCI routing error in the bios start screen is not "nothing"... It made my PCI Audigy 2 ZS stopped working !
> And there are some other quirks, like the express gate ssd showing in windows, and IEE1394 controllers showing up even if disabled and giving errors...
> Well, i did some benchs with it, and then returned to the P6T Deluxe V2 bios. I don´t want to get rid of my Audigy.
> 
> Got 200x23 (4.6ghz) with 1.36v... Quite impressive from what i know. Some benchs:
> 
> 
> 
> Then flashed back to P6T V2 and started looking for the lowest possible vcore @ 200x21... Finished at 1.22500 (bios), just WOW ! Golden chip. My other one needed 1.31v to do the same 4.2...


Did you tried the P6TD deluxe bios?

The only difference between is that P6TD Deluxe don't have SAS controller nor floppy disk.

If you are interested i can send you my modded bios, Xeon microcode updated, Intel RST module updated, 100% tested and working.


----------



## TB13

I'm soon to be a member of this group! My first highend build was a X58 rig with a EVGA X58 Classified and an i7 920. Coming back with my dream X58 setup, an ASUS PT6 Deluxe Version 2 and a Xeon X5670. Picked up my board today from a local guy, $80 was a deal I couldn't pass up.



Hoping to get a nice overclock out of it, the X5470 I bought has a batch number of A139 so hopefully I can get it to 4GHz before my cooler can't handle it anymore.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> I'm soon to be a member of this group! My first highend build was a X58 rig with a EVGA X58 Classified and an i7 920. Coming back with my dream X58 setup, an ASUS PT6 Deluxe Version 2 and a Xeon X5670. Picked up my board today from a local guy, $80 was a deal I couldn't pass up.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get a nice overclock out of it, the X5470 I bought has a batch number of A139 so hopefully I can get it to 4GHz before my cooler can't handle it anymore.


Should have kept your X58 Classy. Better board than the P6T.


----------



## CesarDRK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revertex*
> 
> Did you tried the P6TD deluxe bios?
> 
> The only difference between is that P6TD Deluxe don't have SAS controller nor floppy disk.
> 
> If you are interested i can send you my modded bios, Xeon microcode updated, Intel RST module updated, 100% tested and working.


Sure i am. Does it have Hight TDP Mode, to keep turbo multi under load?
And, does it work with with the P6T? I dont have a spare bios to test...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Should have kept your X58 Classy. Better board than the P6T.


I doubt it does anything P6T wont do.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> I'm soon to be a member of this group! My first highend build was a X58 rig with a EVGA X58 Classified and an i7 920. Coming back with my dream X58 setup, an ASUS PT6 Deluxe Version 2 and a Xeon X5670. Picked up my board today from a local guy, $80 was a deal I couldn't pass up.
> 
> Hoping to get a nice overclock out of it, the X5470 I bought has a batch number of A139 so hopefully I can get it to 4GHz before my cooler can't handle it anymore.


Nice deal! A x5670 on that board is almost guaranteed to hit 4ghz with all but the worst cooling. If you are using that LEPA Exllusion 240 I'd be looking at more like 4.2-4.5ghz 24/7 with that batch number. One bad thing about that board is the NB cooler, it gets really hot. I zip tied a slim 80mm fan on it, good case airflow helps too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarDRK*
> 
> Sure i am. Does it have Hight TDP Mode, to keep turbo multi under load?
> And, does it work with with the P6T? I dont have a spare bios to test...
> I doubt it does anything P6T wont do.


I'm not sure about the P6TD but the P6X58D Premium does not have high TDP mode, it does have vcore offset though. You also lose a few USB ports if I remember right.

The evgas are hit or miss with support for the x56xx's, newer revisions work fine but many of the older ones need a hard mod.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Nice deal! A x5670 on that board is almost guaranteed to hit 4ghz with all but the worst cooling. If you are using that LEPA Exllusion 240 I'd be looking at more like 4.2-4.5ghz 24/7 with that batch number. One bad thing about that board is the NB cooler, it gets really hot. I zip tied a slim 80mm fan on it, good case airflow helps too.
> I'm not sure about the P6TD but the P6X58D Premium does not have high TDP mode, it does have vcore offset though. You also lose a few USB ports if I remember right.
> 
> The evgas are hit or miss with support for the x56xx's, newer revisions work fine but many of the older ones need a hard mod.


the p6t deluxe doesnt have high tdp. Flash it to p6t workstation and you are fine on the turbo multi.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> the p6t deluxe doesnt have high tdp. Flash it to p6t workstation and you are fine on the turbo multi.


CesarDRK was asking about the PT6D Deluxe bios, I've never used it but I'd assume that it's basically the same as the P6T Deluxe v2. I used the P6T WS Pro bios and that worked fine although it came with a few quirks but nothing major for me.


----------



## revertex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarDRK*
> 
> Sure i am. Does it have Hight TDP Mode, to keep turbo multi under load?
> And, does it work with with the P6T? I dont have a spare bios to test...
> I doubt it does anything P6T wont do.


Yes, it does.
About crossflash, both boards have almost the same layout, I can't see why it wont work.
It seems that the bios for all of these P6T series are interchangeable, at least those that have the same VRM layout..
This guy report that have crossflashed P6TD BIOS onto P6T Deluxe v2 with success
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?210480-Asus-P6T-Deluxe-Discussion-Thread&p=3971026#post3971026
You already crossflashed a BIOS from a board that have a different layout, looking at PCI layout you figure that they have a different IRQ allocation table.
With P5TD BIOS I'm pretty sure that everything but SAS, floppy and firewire will work.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revertex*
> 
> Yes, it does.
> About crossflash, noth boards hare almost the same layout, I can't see why it wont work.
> It seems that the bios for all of these P6T series are interchangeable, at least those that have the same VRM layout..
> This guy report that have crossflashed P6TD BIOS onto P6T Deluxe v2 with success
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?210480-Asus-P6T-Deluxe-Discussion-Thread&p=3971026#post3971026
> You already crossflashed a BIOS from a board that have a different layout, looking at PCI layout you figure that they have a different IRQ allocation table.
> With P5TD BIOS I'm pretty sure that everything but SAS, floppy and firewire will work.


Interesting info. Have you tried overclocking to 4ghz+ using the turbo multi?


----------



## revertex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Interesting info. Have you tried overclocking to 4ghz+ using the turbo multi?


I dont have Xeon anymore, but I think this will answer your question.




Can do better with Vcore, just did a quick setup for screencaps.


----------



## SmOgER

Judging by the cpu-z x22 is not a max turbo multi. x23 is.

Oh and as for the programmable TDP, Xeon E5540 doesn't support it.


----------



## revertex

23x is the max turbo for 1 core only, 22x for all cores.
CesarDRK have a x5660, correct me if I'm wrong, but these processor have 21x multi, 23x for all cores, 24x for 2 cores.


----------



## CesarDRK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revertex*
> 
> 23x is the max turbo for 1 core only, 22x for all cores.
> CesarDRK have a x5660, correct me if I'm wrong, but these processor have 21x multi, 23x for all cores, 24x for 2 cores.


Yep, that´s true.

23x for all cores, and 24x for 1~2 cores !
Well, where´s the link for the P6TD then?









Hopefuly with intel raid rom updated also (version 10.x)


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revertex*
> 
> 23x is the max turbo for 1 core only, 22x for all cores.
> CesarDRK have a x5660, correct me if I'm wrong, but these processor have 21x multi, 23x for all cores, 24x for 2 cores.


Don't you get x24 for all cores under light load (something like ST benchmark)?


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Should have kept your X58 Classy. Better board than the P6T.


How so?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Nice deal! A x5670 on that board is almost guaranteed to hit 4ghz with all but the worst cooling. If you are using that LEPA Exllusion 240 I'd be looking at more like 4.2-4.5ghz 24/7 with that batch number. One bad thing about that board is the NB cooler, it gets really hot. I zip tied a slim 80mm fan on it, good case airflow helps too.


Yeah, its meant to be actively cooled so i will be strapping a fan to it for sure, I have a little server case fan that moves a ton of air and will be perfect.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Yeah, its meant to be actively cooled so i will be strapping a fan to it for sure, I have a little server case fan that moves a ton of air and will be perfect.


It doesn't really need much air, just some constant air flowing over it. I think before I added a fan it sat at around 70-75c all day. After adding a 80mm fan running at 600rpm it dropped to around 45-50c.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> It doesn't really need much air, just some constant air flowing over it. I think before I added a fan it sat at around 70-75c all day. After adding a 80mm fan running at 600rpm it dropped to around 45-50c.


Gotcha, my X58A-UD3R Northbridge ran at 85c, but with a 120mm fan blowing air sort of in its direction it dropped to 50c ish. Crazy what a little air flow can do for these older boards.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Gotcha, my X58A-UD3R Northbridge ran at 85c, but with a 120mm fan blowing air sort of in its direction it dropped to 50c ish. Crazy what a little air flow can do for these older boards.


Wow. was that on stock NB voltage? 85C is crazy for UDx board. Unless UD3 was much worse than UD5 for NB cooling, but visually at least it doesn't look that way.

I would re-mount that heatsink and reapply the thermal grease if I were you. It should be 50-60ish _without_ any fans blowing over it.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Wow. was that on stock NB voltage? 85C is crazy for UDx board. Unless UD3 was much worse than UD5 for NB cooling, but visually at least it doesn't look that way.
> 
> I would re-mount that heatsink and reapply the thermal grease if I were you. It should be 50-60ish _without_ any fans blowing over it.


It was sitting flat on my desk with little airflow so the little gigabyte plate was trapping all the heat in, sitting upright in my case it ran a lot cooler. The heatsink was doing its job, I made tbe mistake of touching it and regretted it haha. It disapated the heat well once I had a fan by it, when I was running p95 was the only time it hit 50c with a little airflow, at idle it was sitting at 35c


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> It was sitting flat on my desk with little airflow so the little gigabyte plate was trapping all the heat in, sitting upright in my case it ran a lot cooler. The heatsink was doing its job, I made tbe mistake of touching it and regretted it haha. It disapated the heat well once I had a fan by it, when I was running p95 was the only time it hit 50c with a little airflow, at idle it was sitting at 35c


Well yeah these giga heatsinks are supposed to be really quite good

With this quite minimalistic cooling I now have (no extra cooling (intended for waterblock or PCI heatsink) attached to the mountings and no extra fan) on EX58-Extreme I'am getting 56-62C.


----------



## TB13

Can anyone tell me why HW Monitor is freaking out? RealTemp only shows 3 core temps too



Anyway, just got it all running, the P6T is a pain when it come to booting, had to pull 3 sticks of ram, let it boot, then put the other 3 back in.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why HW Monitor is freaking out? RealTemp only shows 3 core temps too
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, just got it all running, the P6T is a pain when it come to booting, had to pull 3 sticks of ram, let it boot, then put the other 3 back in.


http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=669 read this thread. Try using the p6t workstation bios.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=669 read this thread. Try using the p6t workstation bios.


Will the ezflash utility allow me to flash it? Seems like that guy had some sort manual of bios flashing tool that he used to flash the other bios files.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Will the ezflash utility allow me to flash it? Seems like that guy had some sort manual of bios flashing tool that he used to flash the other bios files.


no you have to use a engineering version of afu dos. I would pull a spare bios chip just incase you flash the wrong version. I have my p6t flashed to workstation


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> no you have to use a engineering version of afu dos. I would pull a spare bios chip just incase you flash the wrong version. I have my p6t flashed to workstation


I don't have a BIOS chip just laying around as backup, everything works well as is, so I think I am just going to leave it for now. Rather not risk bricking my board


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> I don't have a BIOS chip just laying around as backup, everything works well as is, so I think I am just going to leave it for now. Rather not risk bricking my board


you can pull one of the bios chips off of that maximus if you want lol.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> I don't have a BIOS chip just laying around as backup, everything works well as is, so I think I am just going to leave it for now. Rather not risk bricking my board


Here is a BIOS chip if you need one. The Asus x58 chips are easy to replace.
I have the P6t deluxe v2 and bought and used this chip from this seller. I did not have an i7 to flash the bios when I bought it.
Good thing I did too, it came with an old BIOS and would not boot.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIOS-CHIP-ASUS-P6T-DELUXE-V2-/260675863472?hash=item3cb17e03b0:g:v80AAOSwAuNW2oL2


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Here is a BIOS chip if you need one. The Asus x58 chips are easy to replace.
> I have the P6t deluxe v2 and bought and used this chip from this seller. I did not have an i7 to flash the bios when I bought it.
> Good thing I did too, it came with an old BIOS and would not boot.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIOS-CHIP-ASUS-P6T-DELUXE-V2-/260675863472?hash=item3cb17e03b0:g:v80AAOSwAuNW2oL2


Yup i pulled one off of my old am3 board lol. ITs well worth it. If you brick one bios you can hot flash it and its fine. I literally have one bios chip with my workstation bios and another with the p6x58d bios with my 4.7 w3520 ghz oc saved on it. I highly advise the workstation bios for 6 cores as there is no throttle anymore and you can use max turbo multiplier


----------



## bill1024

My P6T Dv2 with a x5660 always runs 23 x. when I am running BOINC WCG, it stays at 23. When I run primegrid it drops to 22 x.
Does not bother me enough to bother cross flashing. Point wise it is minimal.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Here is a BIOS chip if you need one. The Asus x58 chips are easy to replace.
> I have the P6t deluxe v2 and bought and used this chip from this seller. I did not have an i7 to flash the bios when I bought it.
> Good thing I did too, it came with an old BIOS and would not boot.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIOS-CHIP-ASUS-P6T-DELUXE-V2-/260675863472?hash=item3cb17e03b0:g:v80AAOSwAuNW2oL2


Thanks for the link, I'll probably grab one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> Yup i pulled one off of my old am3 board lol. ITs well worth it. If you brick one bios you can hot flash it and its fine. I literally have one bios chip with my workstation bios and another with the p6x58d bios with my 4.7 w3520 ghz oc saved on it. I highly advise the workstation bios for 6 cores as there is no throttle anymore and you can use max turbo multiplier


Is this the throttle you were talking about? My X5470 has a 24x multi, but it will only run at 23x under full p95 load. Would you mind linking me the exact bios I need for my P6T Deluxe V2?

Also, I am very happy with this LEPA cooler I bought, It wasn't impressing me on my 775/771 rig, but it is doing a fantastic job keeping this Xeon cool.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Thanks for the link, I'll probably grab one.
> Is this the throttle you were talking about? My X5470 has a 24x multi, but it will only run at 23x under full p95 load. Would you mind linking me the exact bios I need for my P6T Deluxe V2?
> 
> Also, I am very happy with this LEPA cooler I bought, It wasn't impressing me on my 775/771 rig, but it is doing a fantastic job keeping this Xeon cool.


yea its not thermal throttle either my p6t throttles with my w3520 above 4.2 max multi


----------



## TB13

Now its down to 22x, this is really screwing with me when I am trying to figure out what to enter in the BIOS to get the clock speed I want...


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Now its down to 22x, this is really screwing with me when I am trying to figure out what to enter in the BIOS to get the clock speed I want...


yup its a known issue with the p6t. It happens even with a 980x in the board. im grateful my chip does 220 bclock cause i cant use above 20 multi above 200 bclk. Google p6t deluxe throttle and there are bookoo threads on it. There is a beta bios but thats for i7 9xxx series only. It doesnt support the 32nm hexa cores..


----------



## TB13

Well, I am going to have to figure out how to get a WS bios on this board.

I am stopping here for the night, 4.4GHz seems pretty solid and my temps are still solid even though I had to add quite a bit of voltage to get here.



I am thinking about looking into a B batch chip, but I want to find this chips limit before I do. I'm new to this platform, whats the max recommended voltage you guys push through these chips?


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Well, I am going to have to figure out how to get a WS bios on this board.
> 
> I am stopping here for the night, 4.4GHz seems pretty solid and my temps are still solid even though I had to add quite a bit of voltage to get here.
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking about looking into a B batch chip, but I want to find this chips limit before I do. I'm new to this platform, whats the max recommended voltage you guys push through these chips?


id say stay below 1.35-1.4. I used 1.45 daily on my 45nm xeon with no degration what so ever.Check that thread i posted. It tells you what bioses work and what ones dont.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> id say stay below 1.35-1.4. I used 1.45 daily on my 45nm xeon with no degration what so ever.Check that thread i posted. It tells you what bioses work and what ones dont.


Alright, thanks for the input, I'm probably at a wall with this chip. Don't really want to push any more voltage into it.


----------



## revertex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarDRK*
> 
> Yep, that´s true.
> 
> 23x for all cores, and 24x for 1~2 cores !
> Well, where´s the link for the P6TD then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefuly with intel raid rom updated also (version 10.x)


check your PM, will send a link as soon i upload to dropbox.

P6TD-DELUXE-0608_IntelRST_CPUCODE_MOD

Changelog:

removed oemlogo
replaced Marvell Yukon PXE firmware v6.15.1.3(20070328) with v6.60.2.3(20080422)
replaced Intel RST ROM v8.0.0.1038 with v10.1.0.1008 (latest supported)
replaced CPU microcodes for I-7 000106A5 version 11h (2009) with version 19h (2013)
replaced CPU microcodes for Xeon 00036C2 version 13 (2010) with version 14 (2011)

I don't have SSD, but if you have 2 SSD in RAID 0 I can send you a modded version with trim RAID support.
If you have only one SSD in AHCI mode, trim works just fine.


----------



## revertex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> yup its a known issue with the p6t. It happens even with a 980x in the board. im grateful my chip does 220 bclock cause i cant use above 20 multi above 200 bclk. Google p6t deluxe throttle and there are bookoo threads on it. There is a beta bios but thats for i7 9xxx series only. It doesnt support the 32nm hexa cores..


I suppose because it don't have Xeon CPU microcodes.
It's just a matter of edit the bios and add Xeon microcodes, someone tested it?
.


----------



## CesarDRK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revertex*
> 
> check your PM, will send a link as soon i upload to dropbox.
> 
> P6TD-DELUXE-0608_IntelRST_CPUCODE_MOD
> 
> Changelog:
> 
> removed oemlogo
> replaced Marvell Yukon PXE firmware v6.15.1.3(20070328) with v6.60.2.3(20080422)
> replaced Intel RST ROM v8.0.0.1038 with v10.1.0.1008 (latest supported)
> replaced CPU microcodes for I-7 000106A5 version 11h (2009) with version 19h (2013)
> replaced CPU microcodes for Xeon 00036C2 version 13 (2010) with version 14 (2011)
> 
> I don't have SSD, but if you have 2 SSD in RAID 0 I can send you a modded version with trim RAID support.
> If you have only one SSD in AHCI mode, trim works just fine.


Amazing!

I do have raid enabled, because i use 2x500 wd blue in raid 0 for storage and games, and the other 240gb samsung 840 evo ssd is alone for the system.

Will i need this trim patch?


----------



## Sburms015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revertex*
> 
> check your PM, will send a link as soon i upload to dropbox.
> 
> P6TD-DELUXE-0608_IntelRST_CPUCODE_MOD
> 
> Changelog:
> 
> removed oemlogo
> replaced Marvell Yukon PXE firmware v6.15.1.3(20070328) with v6.60.2.3(20080422)
> replaced Intel RST ROM v8.0.0.1038 with v10.1.0.1008 (latest supported)
> replaced CPU microcodes for I-7 000106A5 version 11h (2009) with version 19h (2013)
> replaced CPU microcodes for Xeon 00036C2 version 13 (2010) with version 14 (2011)
> 
> I don't have SSD, but if you have 2 SSD in RAID 0 I can send you a modded version with trim RAID support.
> If you have only one SSD in AHCI mode, trim works just fine.


Hi, could I also get that bios?, I'm going to be running 4x SSD's in RAID 0 and would like trim support.


----------



## revertex

N
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarDRK*
> 
> Amazing!
> 
> I do have raid enabled, because i use 2x500 wd blue in raid 0 for storage and games, and the other 240gb samsung 840 evo ssd is alone for the system.
> 
> Will i need this trim patch?


No you don't.
It's only needed if you have a RAID 0 with 2 SSD's.
If you haven't update your BIOS RST Rom module, then you are using the old 8XXX version that don't have TRIM support for RAID 0 anyway.
I have the same disks in RAID 0, performance is not stellar compared to these new Seagate, but at least is rock solid.
Not bad compared to Kingston V300.


----------



## revertex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sburms015*
> 
> Hi, could I also get that bios?, I'm going to be running 4x SSD's in RAID 0 and would like trim support.


Sure thing, just give me some time and I post a link here for everyone interested.


----------



## xx9e02

Any idea if I can crossflash my P6T SE to that P6T Deluxe bios? currently flashed to normal P6T bios.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Well, I am going to have to figure out how to get a WS bios on this board.
> 
> I am stopping here for the night, 4.4GHz seems pretty solid and my temps are still solid even though I had to add quite a bit of voltage to get here.
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking about looking into a B batch chip, but I want to find this chips limit before I do. I'm new to this platform, whats the max recommended voltage you guys push through these chips?


That's looking very good. Voltage looks a bit higher than I'd expect from that chip, but temps look good. Are you setting all voltages manually in the bios (PLL, etc)? With a P6T WS bios you may be able to get away with a bit less voltage when using the higher multi.

As far as B's are concerned, they usually just have a bit lower temps but can sometimes require more voltage. Batches with these chips don't mean quite as much as they did with the Core 2's _(even less with sandy and up)._

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xx9e02*
> 
> Any idea if I can crossflash my P6T SE to that P6T Deluxe bios? currently flashed to normal P6T bios.


I could be wrong, but I don't think it's possible as they have different phase/vrm setups.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> That's looking very good. Voltage looks a bit higher than I'd expect from that chip, but temps look good. Are you setting all voltages manually in the bios (PLL, etc)? With a P6T WS bios you may be able to get away with a bit less voltage when using the higher multi.
> 
> As far as B's are concerned, they usually just have a bit lower temps but can sometimes require more voltage. Batches with these chips don't mean quite as much as they did with the Core 2's _(even less with sandy and up)._


Everything is set to manual, I am new to overclocking on X58 so I'm not 100% on what else I can mess with to get the vcore a bit lower. I am pretty content with 4.4GHz though, might see what I can get at 1.4v just for fun, but 4.4GHz will probably be my 24/7 overclock.

Just bought one of these and some enzotech mosfet heatsinks for my P6T, couldn't pass up a $14 NB/SB cooler


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Everything is set to manual, I am new to overclocking on X58 so I'm not 100% on what else I can mess with to get the vcore a bit lower. I am pretty content with 4.4GHz though, might see what I can get at 1.4v just for fun, but 4.4GHz will probably be my 24/7 overclock.


Are you sure your TjMax is set up correctly in HWMonitor?

Looking at your reported TCase temp of 70C I would expect the cores to be around 85C.

Also, check your 12V in BIOS. This hwmonitor reading might be inaccurate, but it's certainly a warning to look into it.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Are you sure your TjMax is set up correctly in HWMonitor?
> 
> Looking at your reported TCase temp of 70C I would expect the cores to be around 85C.
> 
> Also, check your 12V in BIOS. This hwmonitor reading might be inaccurate, but it's certainly a warning to look into it.


I just looked at it was set to 96c, I changed it to 100c and the temps are nearly identical

Also, what do you mean by check my 12v in the bios?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Are you sure your TjMax is set up correctly in HWMonitor?
> 
> Looking at your reported TCase temp of 70C I would expect the cores to be around 85C.
> 
> Also, check your 12V in BIOS. This hwmonitor reading might be inaccurate, but it's certainly a warning to look into it.


Yeah, that's a good point. That 12v looks awfully low. Realtemp should pick up the correct TJ Max automatically.


----------



## TB13

Here is what the BIOS info looks like, way different from what HWmonitor is reporting.


----------



## MicroCat

HWiNFO64 has been reliable on my Sabertooth X58. Open Hardware Monitor is too.


----------



## DR4G00N

Software is fairly useless when it comes to accurately measuring voltages. Using a multimeter will give you the real voltage.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> HWiNFO64 has been reliable on my Sabertooth X58. Open Hardware Monitor is too.


HWiNFO64 is dead on, thanks! Any idea how to edit the TJMax setting though? Seems to be set at 96c


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> HWiNFO64 is dead on, thanks! Any idea how to edit the TJMax setting though? Seems to be set at 96c


Right-click on one of the Core sensors, select "Adjust Tj,max". And just like everything else, Tj.max is variable from chip to chip. But, the Westys are (allegedly) within +/- 5 degrees. The more I read about on-chip sensors the more black art it seems...

But, isn't 96 about right tho for Tj,max since TCASE is 81.3? TCASE is the max heatspreader temp, Tj,max is the maximum temperature the cores can reach before throttling

Here's the HWiNFO forum link: http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Forum-General-Discussion if you want to ask more questions and receive ambiguous answers.


----------



## alancsalt

Manufacturers don't spend big on temp sensor accuracy. As long as the method is fit for their purposes, it's a pass. Generally more accurate up high than down around idle. It's old news. Similar thing with voltage sensors.

http://www.overclock.net/t/476469/the-truth-about-temperatures-and-voltages


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> But, isn't 96 about right tho for Tj,max since TCASE is 81.3? TCASE is the max heatspreader temp, Tj,max is the maximum temperature the cores can reach before throttling


Generally when you reach max TCase, your cores (some/all) are already at TjMax and throttling.
That's why I found that HWMonitor screen odd as it reports that the cores are supposedly running _cooler_ than TCase, as if the chip was being heated from the outside.









Anyway, HWInfo64 or any other software reporting "distance to TJMax" should clear things out.


----------



## revertex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xx9e02*
> 
> Any idea if I can crossflash my P6T SE to that P6T Deluxe bios? currently flashed to normal P6T bios.


Basically all P6T bios are interchangeable, you can cross flash without risk to brick.

http://www.overclock.net/t/586111/p6t-se-deal-thread-turned-discussion-cross-flash-to-p6t

People have even successful cross flashed P6TWS Pro Bios into P6T SE

http://www.overclock.net/t/586111/p6t-se-deal-thread-turned-discussion-cross-flash-to-p6t/100#post_22572796

For people afraid to brick the board cross flashing, in case your system become unbootable even after a bios reset, put the original bios in a fat formatted USB drive, preferably a small one and turn on pc.

It will flash the original bios again, totally unattended, nothing will appear on screen, but will work.

A time ago I cross flashed several different BIOS in my P6TD dlx in an attempt to access ASUS express gate SSD, never had a trouble.


----------



## xarot

So I got a X5680...and got a real lemon. RAM not stable at much over 1440 MHz. Not even booting at 1600 or 1866 at any QPI/VTT voltage.







4150 MHz at 1.32 V. 4512 MHz currently testing at 1.46 V. LinX 0.6.5. Not really hesitant to try 1.5 V for max clocks and stability...burn the sucker with fire.

From the 980X days I could recall some lemons needing 1.35 V for only 4 GHz...

Only good thing is, that it's a nice chip at stock 3.33 GHz and 24 GB 1333 MHz RAM.


----------



## Poisoner

As much as I enjoyed my six core westmere, my 5930k just blows it out of the water. It might be time to sell x58 and snatch up x99 as used boards and ddr4 are surprisingly cheap.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> As much as I enjoyed my six core westmere, my 5930k just blows it out of the water. It might be time to sell x58 and snatch up x99 as used boards and ddr4 are surprisingly cheap.


Have fun with your surprisingly cheap $600 cpu, I will have fun with my $65 one (X5650).


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Have fun with your surprisingly cheap $600 cpu, I will have fun with my $65 one (X5650).


LOL!









I'm waiting for the surprisingly cheap Skylake-E generation. 2021 could be a good year.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> So I got a X5680...and got a real lemon. RAM not stable at much over 1440 MHz. Not even booting at 1600 or 1866 at any QPI/VTT voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4150 MHz at 1.32 V. 4512 MHz currently testing at 1.46 V. LinX 0.6.5. Not really hesitant to try 1.5 V for max clocks and stability...burn the sucker with fire.
> 
> From the 980X days I could recall some lemons needing 1.35 V for only 4 GHz...
> 
> Only good thing is, that it's a nice chip at stock 3.33 GHz and 24 GB 1333 MHz RAM.


I had a x5670 like that. Needed about 1.35v for 4ghz, luckily the seller took it back _(although I had to pay shipping)_ and sent me a different one which could do 4ghz at 1.2v.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Have fun with your surprisingly cheap $600 cpu, I will have fun with my $65 one (X5650).


A 5930k is 30-35% faster for nearly 10x the price.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Do you have HT on?? I know if i run IBT with HT on and all cores in the config. I drop to 70 ish. But if i run it HT off, or with only 6 cores selected, I will get about 97gflops


There is actually a bug too I have been hitting in the past with R3E and i7-990X. If you use more than 9216 of RAM when stressing the GFlops drop dramatically. Setting max memory to 9216 or lower will solve the issue, another fix is to disable HT. This broke after some update in Linpack libraries. Probably persists with IBT and Xeons too.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?271333-LinX-IBT-linpack-Gulftown-gt-9GB-problem-size-bug


----------



## Dhiru

So, I have picked up MSI Big Bang X Power + i7 980 6 Core Gulftown Processor (Non X) + 12GB Corsair XMS 1333Mhz RAM for $110 from an ad listed on local classifieds. I had to drive 200 miles to get it, but it was totally worth the effort and money. I currently have a DX58SO with X5670.

*MSI Big Bang X Power*
The seller sold me just the motherboard. No I/O shield, no OC dashboard, No cables, no THX Soundcard. It was a totally fine provided I got it for a very cheap price. I made a custom I/O shield out of cardboard and it works just fine.

This board had a couple of bent pins and one half broken pin. I straightened the pins and had my fingers crossed. To my relief, the board booted fine. Tested all the 6 DIMM slots and they all work fine.

*Intel DX58SO*

*Xeon X5670*

*I7 980*


Both I7 980 and X5670 are 6 core 32nm processors. I did some tests and it turned out that the X5670 was actually a good overclocker than the I7 980. The Xeon required 1.3V for 4.4 Ghz, whereas the 980 would need 1.37V for 4.4Ghz. I decided to use the X5670 with MSI Motherboard for my primary machine.

So here is the primary build.
Xeon X5670
MSI Big Bang X Power
Kingston HyperX Beast 2400Mhz 16GB (2x8GB RAM)
Corsair H80 AIO
GeForce GTX 580
Intel SSD 180GB x 2
Coolermaster G700 PSU



BCLK: 200Mhz
CPU Multiplier: 22 (4400Mhz)
Memory Multiplier: 10x (2000Mhz)
Uncore Multiplier: 18x (3600Mhz)
VCore: 1.30V
QPI/VTT: 1.32V
RAM Voltage: 1.65V

For some strange reason, when using the Xeon on this MSI board, the Uncore frequency was greyed out and was set to 2x the memory multiplier by default. Trying to run the memory at 2000Mhz would result in 4000Mhz uncore. So, I have installed the I7 processor, changed the uncore frequency to 18, saved the bios settings, put the Xeon back in and restored the old setting. The Xeon now runs at 18x uncore and I can't change it unless I switch the processors.



I am quite happy with the overclock on this board. It's rock stable.


Not wanting to sell the DX58SO and provided I had a spare 6 core processor, I have decided to build a new machine for family use. It would be mostly used for Skype and casual internet browsing.

So this is a build made from salvaged parts from my previous upgrades.
I7 980
Intel DX58SO
Corsair XMS3 1333Mhz 12GB (3x4GB)
Corsair H50 AIO
GeForce GTX 580
WD Blue 500GB drive
Thermaltake Smart SE 730

I had used an old Mini Tower case. It was hard to get the cooler to fit, but managed to get it fit provided the ram was a very tight fit.


Not a big overclock on this one though. The CPU tends to heat up and the Corsair H50 isn't a top of the line cooler.


All that I need now is a new GPU.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> So, I have picked up MSI Big Bang X Power + i7 980 6 Core Gulftown Processor (Non X) + 12GB Corsair XMS 1333Mhz RAM for $110 from an ad listed on local classifieds. I had to drive 200 miles to get it, but it was totally worth the effort and money. I currently have a DX58SO with X5670.
> 
> *MSI Big Bang X Power*
> The seller sold me just the motherboard. No I/O shield, no OC dashboard, No cables, no THX Soundcard. It was a totally fine provided I got it for a very cheap price. I made a custom I/O shield out of cardboard and it works just fine.
> 
> This board had a couple of bent pins and one half broken pin. I straightened the pins and had my fingers crossed. To my relief, the board booted fine. Tested all the 6 DIMM slots and they all work fine.
> 
> *Intel DX58SO*
> 
> *Xeon X5670*
> 
> *I7 980*
> 
> 
> Both I7 980 and X5670 are 6 core 32nm processors. I did some tests and it turned out that the X5670 was actually a good overclocker than the I7 980. The Xeon required 1.3V for 4.4 Ghz, whereas the 980 would need 1.37V for 4.4Ghz. I decided to use the X5670 with MSI Motherboard for my primary machine.
> 
> So here is the primary build.
> Xeon X5670
> MSI Big Bang X Power
> Kingston HyperX Beast 2400Mhz 16GB (2x8GB RAM)
> Corsair H80 AIO
> GeForce GTX 580
> Intel SSD 180GB x 2
> Coolermaster G700 PSU
> 
> 
> 
> BCLK: 200Mhz
> CPU Multiplier: 22 (4400Mhz)
> Memory Multiplier: 10x (2000Mhz)
> Uncore Multiplier: 18x (3600Mhz)
> VCore: 1.30V
> QPI/VTT: 1.32V
> RAM Voltage: 1.65V
> 
> For some strange reason, when using the Xeon on this MSI board, the Uncore frequency was greyed out and was set to 2x the memory multiplier by default. Trying to run the memory at 2000Mhz would result in 4000Mhz uncore. So, I have installed the I7 processor, changed the uncore frequency to 18, saved the bios settings, put the Xeon back in and restored the old setting. The Xeon now runs at 18x uncore and I can't change it unless I switch the processors.
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite happy with the overclock on this board. It's rock stable.
> 
> 
> Not wanting to sell the DX58SO and provided I had a spare 6 core processor, I have decided to build a new machine for family use. It would be mostly used for Skype and casual internet browsing.
> 
> So this is a build made from salvaged parts from my previous upgrades.
> I7 980
> Intel DX58SO
> Corsair XMS3 1333Mhz 12GB (3x4GB)
> Corsair H50 AIO
> GeForce GTX 580
> WD Blue 500GB drive
> Thermaltake Smart SE 730
> 
> I had used an old Mini Tower case. It was hard to get the cooler to fit, but managed to get it fit provided the ram was a very tight fit.
> 
> 
> Not a big overclock on this one though. The CPU tends to heat up and the Corsair H50 isn't a top of the line cooler.
> 
> 
> All that I need now is a new GPU.


Great deal. It seems that the broken pin is either making contact, or is for a server specific power feature not used by desktop or something. If you run IBT at 6 cores. you should be over 94 Gflops


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Great deal. It seems that the broken pin is either making contact, or is for a server specific power feature not used by desktop or something. If you run IBT at 6 cores. you should be over 94 Gflops


There is redundancy in quite many of those pins. You can easily get away most of the time with 1 missing power pin. Furthermore, some of the pins are literally just the place holders ("reserved" when designing the socket).

With my E5540 I have similar thing with uncore.
I can set it in BIOS at any ratio I want (even the max ridiculous possible will "POST" ), but once I boot to windows every program shows that it's running at 2:1 ratio regardless of the BIOS setting and benchmarks back this up. Will see how it will react when I'll boot this board with X5650.

I actually made a pic of it: 
It thinks it's running uncore at x48









PS. Don't mind that tRFC, I temporarily forgot to change it back to 160 after a BIOS update.








tRFC at 204 with CL8 doesn't play well at all.


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Great deal. It seems that the broken pin is either making contact, or is for a server specific power feature not used by desktop or something. If you run IBT at 6 cores. you should be over 94 Gflops


Yes. Most of the socket pins on 1366 are also used for the 2nd QPI bus connection in case of dual CPU configurations. These pins are however just placeholders on x58.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> With my E5540 I have similar thing with uncore.
> I can set it in BIOS at any ratio I want (even the max ridiculous possible will "POST" ), but once I boot to windows every program shows that it's running at 2:1 ratio regardless of the BIOS setting and benchmarks back this up. Will see how it will react when I'll boot this board with X5650.
> 
> I actually made a pic of it:
> It thinks it's running uncore at x48


Probably you can do the same that I did. Install an i7 processor and bring the uncore down. Save the BIOS settings as a profile and restore them when you switch to the Xeon. This would work if the BIOS doesn't validate the uncore setting each time you make a BIOS change or doesn't reset the uncore to the same old ridiculous multiplier. With this uncore bug, you can't push higher on memory speeds and you will need a lot of QPI/VTT voltage to have the uncore stable at anything higher than 3600 Mhz.


----------



## CesarDRK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revertex*
> 
> Basically all P6T bios are interchangeable, you can cross flash without risk to brick.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/586111/p6t-se-deal-thread-turned-discussion-cross-flash-to-p6t
> 
> People have even successful cross flashed P6TWS Pro Bios into P6T SE
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/586111/p6t-se-deal-thread-turned-discussion-cross-flash-to-p6t/100#post_22572796
> 
> For people afraid to brick the board cross flashing, in case your system become unbootable even after a bios reset, put the original bios in a fat formatted USB drive, preferably a small one and turn on pc.
> 
> It will flash the original bios again, totally unattended, nothing will appear on screen, but will work.
> 
> A time ago I cross flashed several different BIOS in my P6TD dlx in an attempt to access ASUS express gate SSD, never had a trouble.


I have tried that P6T bios u have uploaded, but no luck here.

First, my overclock settings does not work with this bios, gave me BSOD´s with the same settings from the stock bios! Looks like i needed more voltage with the same settings.
Second, the throtling is still there. Theres no option "High TDP Turbo Mode" under bios, like the P6T WS bios.

Ive tried 23x multi and also Auto + Turbo Mode. Both gave me throtling, multi dropped to 21x while on load.
The only upside is that this bios looks like 100% compatible with P6T V2. No errors whatsoever (1394 controller or PCI irq), and the PCI slot (audigy 2zs) worked ok!

So im back to P6T V2 sotck again


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CesarDRK*
> 
> I have tried that P6T bios u have uploaded, but no luck here.
> 
> First, my overclock settings does not work with this bios, gave me BSOD´s with the same settings from the stock bios! Looks like i needed more voltage with the same settings.
> Second, the throtling is still there. Theres no option "High TDP Turbo Mode" under bios, like the P6T WS bios.
> 
> Ive tried 23x multi and also Auto + Turbo Mode. Both gave me throtling, multi dropped to 21x while on load.
> The only upside is that this bios looks like 100% compatible with P6T V2. No errors whatsoever (1394 controller or PCI irq), and the PCI slot (audigy 2zs) worked ok!
> 
> So im back to P6T V2 sotck again


you will have throttle unless its a ws bios. All of the p6t boards minus the workstation have throttle issues. Ive tried every bios including the se bios on my p6t deluxe and all had throttle issues.


----------



## revertex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> you will have throttle unless its a ws bios. All of the p6t boards minus the workstation have throttle issues. Ive tried every bios including the se bios on my p6t deluxe and all had throttle issues.


Can someone hack this?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> I currently have a DX58SO with X5670.
> 
> *Intel DX58SO*


I know you got a new Motherboard for your CPU, but I am wondering how long you ran the DX58SO for please. Last October I built a friend a new "DX58SO+930+12GB+256GB EVO+NV 970" based system to replace his 2003 P4-EE based system and he recently reported that it has been running rock solid. I was quite surprised how well it ran during the build, in fact it felt every bit as solid as my Rampage III Extreme. His BIOS seemed more snappy than mine, his bootup seemed quicker, and even his sleep mode seemed to be more consistent than mine, yet his Mobo cost a fraction of what I paid for the R3E. I know mine is mostly built with overclocking in mind which he wont be doing. But still that board was a pleasure to install and work with for the short time I worked with it.

But anyway, do you have a lot of time with that board? If so, can you give me some pro's and con's of the DX58SO please? I am wondering if you ever tried Windows 10 on it? He is concerned about his free upgrade from Windows 7 being lost this July, but also concerned if his old video games would still run. I assured him they would but I really don't know. The DX58SO is still available to this day and I'm thinking of replacing my old 775 based Q6600 server with a X5650 and a DX58SO as the new family home server. I noticed it had some overclocking features so maybe a light overclock to 3.5ghz as well would work?

Anyway thanks for any possible insight on that x58 mobo.


----------



## xarot

After my lemon X5680 I finally got my W3680, it works perfectly with my X79 kit, Dominator GT 3x8 GB 1866 CL9-10-9.









While not the best OCer, the W3680 is way more fun to play with the unlocked multiplier. Currently testing LinX at 4.4 GHz at 1.42 V. Maybe I'll try 1.45 - 1.46 V for max clocks. Gaming required much less voltage. Maybe I'll try W3690?


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I know you got a new Motherboard for your CPU, but I am wondering how long you ran the DX58SO for please. Last October I built a friend a new "DX58SO+930+12GB+256GB EVO+NV 970" based system to replace his 2003 P4-EE based system and he recently reported that it has been running rock solid. I was quite surprised how well it ran during the build, in fact it felt every bit as solid as my Rampage III Extreme. His BIOS seemed more snappy than mine, his bootup seemed quicker, and even his sleep mode seemed to be more consistent than mine, yet his Mobo cost a fraction of what I paid for the R3E. I know mine is mostly built with overclocking in mind which he wont be doing. But still that board was a pleasure to install and work with for the short time I worked with it.
> 
> But anyway, do you have a lot of time with that board? If so, can you give me some pro's and con's of the DX58SO please? I am wondering if you ever tried Windows 10 on it? He is concerned about his free upgrade from Windows 7 being lost this July, but also concerned if his old video games would still run. I assured him they would but I really don't know. The DX58SO is still available to this day and I'm thinking of replacing my old 775 based Q6600 server with a X5650 and a DX58SO as the new family home server. I noticed it had some overclocking features so maybe a light overclock to 3.5ghz as well would work?
> 
> Anyway thanks for any possible insight on that x58 mobo.


I have purchased my DX58SO in early 2009. I have used this board for nearly 6+ years. Honestly, I haven't had a really good experience with this board, but nevertheless it has lasted even longer than any of my previous computer builds. Being an early adopter, I had faced bugs and issues with the board which eventually got fixed with BIOS updates and ended up bringing in new issues.

I have put together a big list of Cons with this board on the latest BIOS here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/7350#post_24966767

As I have mentioned in my cons list, there is a BIOS bug which resets the vcore of the CPU to default when coming out of S3 sleep. This might be a dealbreaker for you if you are building a homeserver that you would want to put to sleep when not using it to save power. For the S3 sleep functionality, you will need to run with no overclock, or a little overclock that doesn't require you to change the vcore from the default value. Read this. If you are planning to run it without overclock, I would totally recommend this board because a used board is quite cheap and it will easily last you good. Overclocking is a hit or miss on this board, but 3.5Ghz is relatively easy to hit (check my post above), provided you loose the S3 sleep. SSDs will work pretty good on your preferred RAID setup, but obviously capped at 3Gbps. There are 4 ram slots, and I advise you to get a Dual or Triple channel memory. Avoid populating all 4 slots, since at release of this board, the memory was supposed to run in Single channel mode if you populate 4 slots, but eventually Intel patched the bios to run 4 sticks at Triple channel which doesn't work as good as expected. You will face issues with overclocking or the OS showing the correct ram capacity but not actually using it or sometimes the board won't boot with memory beeps. Memory problems are not uncommon with this board. Check this.

In case of your friend, he can upgrade to Windows 10 with no problems at all. The only major problem would be that the Intel Desktop Control center software that's bundled with this motherboard will fail to install. This application is the only way you could control fans on this board. You can get over this issue by installing it in the compatibility mode. However, the application seems to crash every now and then but atleast the fan control section appears usable.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Very interesting and concerning cons. His BIOS was pleasantly snappy though. I guess I could throw in a faster CPU, so long I am at 3ghz I should be fine. I just want a powerful Plex server/DLNA/File server, with lots of transcoding room for a family of 6, all of whom have their own smart TV's and media players. The Q6600 has been overclocked to 3ghz for something like 7 years now and has served me well with no issues, but I would like to take advantage of the cheap Xeons to get a nearly real server quality system. Maybe I should throw in a W3690 and call it a day since it runs at 3.47ghz stock.

I was wondering if the Xeons worked on this board and thanks to you now I know. Those cons concern me, but I saw none of those in the two weeks I worked on it (I actually worked on it for months as he couldn't afford everything at one time), but after it was 100% complete I then delivered it and stayed with it for two weeks and never saw a single strange issue. He lives very far away so I made it a two week venture in order to make sure before driving the 250 miles back home, lol. But he has reported his sleep works perfectly, even though he usually shuts it down at the end of the day. It only has one SSD connected (Samsung 850 EVO 256GB), and one DVD burner unused so far and his 2TB backup drive is USB 3.0 so I installed a USB 3.0 card in it which seemed to work flawlessly. But none the less I will ask him to keep me informed of any strange behaviors. Its only been 6 months so far, but you never know when things will crumble. Took his $5000 P4 system over a decade to finally go kaput on him (13 years), lol (I'm surprised people can go that long on one system). I somehow doubt his new x58 system will last that long though. Believe it or not he only uses it for a hand full of older games. Flight Sims and Submarine Sims, and yes he is retired so he uses it like 12 hours a day at least just doing that.

Thanks again for the info, rep earned...


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I was wondering if the Xeons worked on this board and thanks to you now I know. Those cons concern me, but I saw none of those in the two weeks I worked on it (I actually worked on it for months as he couldn't afford everything at one time), but after it was 100% complete I then delivered it and stayed with it for two weeks and never saw a single strange issue. He lives very far away so I made it a two week venture in order to make sure before driving the 250 miles back home, lol. But he has reported his sleep works perfectly, even though he usually shuts it down at the end of the day.


If you are running stock, it's a good board. The BIOS is snappy to begin with, but under certain circumstances it really gets laggy. Once such instance is when you have an external HDD connected which has external power and takes time to spin up or if you are entering the BIOS after a failed overclock attempt. Overclocking as I said is a hit or miss. Intel boards are known to be problematic when it comes to overclocking. The sleep issue doesn't occur if you are running stock with vcore set to default, but only happens when you have changed the vcore.

The whole topic here is about overclocking Xeons on X58 platforms and DX58SO just doesn't fit in perfectly. That's the reason why I have made a recommendation against buying this board and my cons are more inclined towards overclocking use-case. Every board has issues and no board is perfect. For instance, my new board has issues with uncore multipler. The issues on this board are not a complete deal breaker and considering your usage, it might as well be a good buy for you.

6 core overclocked processor will really bring in a lot of improvement in transcoding. You are looking at higher clock and higher memory bandwidth on x58 when compared to 775. Don't overspend on the processor and get something that you can find cheap. I can provide you my overclock settings for X5670 at 4Ghz if you are planning on getting this board.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I might just use my x5650 and see how it works at stock then. I don't want to push my luck with instabilities on a family server. Last thing I need or want is to be bothered looking at issues when peeps come a knocking on my door. If a old Q6600 has been doing the job I'm sure a xeon will do much better. Lol

I want to get a W3690 for the Rampage III so I can get away from the locked multiplier. I'm blaming my Rampage woes on the high bclk. Some of the keyboard shortcuts do not work with a cold start and it can take me many minutes just to select a different boot device, which really annoys me. At stock I have no such issues. Lol so maybe a lower bclk and higher multi will solve everything I need solving. Many years at 200 bclk might be taking its toll.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Some X5670 and Dominator GT memory benches:


*
http://valid.x86.fr/eflq28*


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Some X5670 and Dominator GT memory benches:
> 
> 
> *
> http://valid.x86.fr/eflq28*


Very nice, but with 4Ghz uncore you are really pushing it to the limits. If you were to drop it, likely you could drop your vcore as well.








Alternatively, somehow I have a feeling you didn't give it enough VTT and that might be yet another reason for why you may need higher vcore.

Btw, you can try tightening round trip latency (RTL) to extract even performance from your RAM


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Some X5670 and Dominator GT memory benches:
> 
> 
> *
> http://valid.x86.fr/eflq28*


My overclock is exactly similar to yours with the same processor, BCLK and Ram speed. However, I was able to go much lower of voltages. You might as well drop down your uncore to 3600Mhz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

This is not a stable run, just a bench run. CPU is stable @4.2Ghz with 1.35v, not the best overclocker.

Just posting to show some numbers at said frequency.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhiru*


But your memory scores are no better than mine and I'am running 1560C8 3.2ghz uncore;p


----------



## SilkStreets

I bought a X5660 on eBay for $15 Free Shipping and it arrived today... It works flawlessly, seller claimed it didn't post so I took a chance and bought it but for $15 I wasn't losing anything.


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Have fun with your surprisingly cheap $600 cpu, I will have fun with my $65 one (X5650).


Protip: don't assume I paid $600 for it. Let's just say I got it for less money than a 5820k


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Protip: don't assume I paid $600 for it. Let's just say I got it for less money than a 5820k


Well was it $15 or less than $40? That's what some people are paying for their 6 core CPUs on this platform. We all know that we can upgrade to newer and better platforms if we choose to. The 5820K is great, but most people will pay $500-$600+ for them so if you got a deal great. Everyone isn't going to get that "same" or "better" deal that you got. So in our eyes it's a $600+ upgrade JUST FOR the CPU. A upgrade that most probably don't need. You have to take the motherboard, DDR4 RAM cost into account as well. There might be other cost associated with a upgrade.

When it comes to gaming the X58 platform is more than capable and with DX12 & Vulkan here these older gen architectures [X58-X79 etc] will be getting a boost in games as well. I'm already seeing the boost with DX12. There hasn't been one game, graphics card or program that I've had problems with running on my 1st generation beast.

Some people will obviously upgrade when they are ready, but most people probably have no reason to unless they get the upgrade itch.


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Before i put the waterblock on the IOH i would hit 70-75, easily


Is 75C safe? I am currently hitting 60C on Idle and 75C at load on my MSI Board. This is with a fan installed on the IOH. Without it, the IOH will reach 85C on load. The heatsink design on this board is kinda bad due to the single heatsink design, the mosfets and VRMs end up increasing the heat on the NB.


----------



## SmOgER

It's not as much the single heatsink design as the NB part of it just looks to me borderline too simple. It's effectively much smaller than it measures with all those fins.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> Is 75C safe? I am currently hitting 60C on Idle and 75C at load on my MSI Board. This is with a fan installed on the IOH. Without it, the IOH will reach 85C on load. The heatsink design on this board is kinda bad due to the single heatsink design, the mosfets and VRMs end up increasing the heat on the NB.


That's fine, my Classified 4-Way SLI runs at the same temps.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

All x58 chipsets ran supremely hot, in fact that chipset can handle well over 100C. I've seen it instantly burn skin all while still running just fine. That's why a SpotCool has been aimed at mine for 5 years, lol.


----------



## SmOgER

Maybe, but if it can run sub 65C with proper (but compact) passive cooling at full load, I don't see why you would want to constantly roast it at close to 100C temps.

As for the "burning skin", 45C water also feels burning hot so it's not an indicator by any means. If your NB passive cooled heatsink doesn't feel burning hot with NB reading 55C or more, then that's bad if anything.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> Is 75C safe? I am currently hitting 60C on Idle and 75C at load on my MSI Board. This is with a fan installed on the IOH. Without it, the IOH will reach 85C on load. The heatsink design on this board is kinda bad due to the single heatsink design, the mosfets and VRMs end up increasing the heat on the NB.


I'll type this up for you and other users that might be wondering about northbridge and why it's heat doesn't matter and why it does matter. [Your answer is at the bottom]

The northbridge is known to run hot, therefore they are made to run hot. They can take a serious beating in the temperature area. Those heatsinks do a pretty good job with constant air being pushed through them. 75C safe isn't safe nor dangerous enough to cause issues directly to the northbridge itself. Depending on your air flow, you can combat high NB temps easily and get lower temps. With active cold air blowing or a low ambient temp I was able to hit 43c Idle and 44c Max in IBT 2.54v on my NB [after re-arranging my case airflow]. That crazy low right! So 50c - 60c is normal and shouldn't cause anyone to panic during the warmest times of the year. 75C is pretty high and I'm sure if you have a fan blowing across the NB or have good airflow things will change. You'll probably start seeing a minor degrade in overall performance if the temps get higher, but it won't be noticeable.

So yeah 75C is high, but it won't cause damage to your northbridge. The issues will arise when other components start to get warm\hot. For instance I just checked my NB temp and it was 77.5C! I didn't notice that my internal fan that I have aimed at the NB wasn't on. So after turning on my internal fan, within seconds, my NB temperature dropped from 77.5C to 56.0C. I have a very powerful Delta fan aiming at my NB so airflow is no issue. This is important because the northbridge creates so much heat inside of the case that it warms up other components. When you add this heat along with other heat that could be coming from a Graphic Card or multiple GPUs it can become a issue.

In my case my issue was high RAM temperatures and a high Motherboard temperature. After enabling the fan the NB temp dropped, as I described above, but so did my RAM + MB. My RAM temps dropped from 57C to 44C and the motherboard temp dropped from 52C - 38C. The fans are obviously moving the heat, but the other components are getting less heat thanks to the northbridge heat output being under control.

You already stated that the VRMs and mofsets are increasing in heat as well. You'll need to either get a better fan to blow on your NB or change your airflow inside of your case. Back in 2011 I used something called the Antec SpotCool. Since I have a newer case, I not longer use it, but it was GREAT for my NB temperatures and had cool blue lights. I still have it, but I have no reason to use it at the moment. It also has 3 different fan settings. Once I changed somethings in my case and changed my airflow things got much better with my NB. Check out the Antec SpotCool and try to get your ambient temp lower. Things get very warm in the Spring and Summer months.

If you still have issues some people have removed the heatsink and applied thermal paste themselves. Others have went to the extreme and waterblocked their northbridge to combat the heat issues. You still have a few options left.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Did some more fiddling with the Samsung BCH9 RAM. Got them to run in dual channel 1866mhz 9-9-9-24 1T. Channel round trip latency needed to be set much higher, the motherboard was setting it lower as the bclk increased... Still can't go much above 1900 without the board throwing a fit with these particular sticks. Retested my Samsung "wonder" RAM HYK0, they did 2100mhz no problem on 1.5V.

Won a 2x4GB (8GB) so-dimm kit on Ebay with HCH9 chips. I'll see if they can clock any better. Trying to get the lowest timings I can.


----------



## GENXLR

most of these xeons the IMC can't take over 1866 mhz because the uncore(mem controller) will go unstable, not the ram

With my old i7 920 i got 9-9-9-24-2T at 2000mhz stable

My 5650 wouldn't do 9-9-9-24-2T, or even higher timings

Set it to 9-9-9-24-1T at 1600mhz and honestly ther performance is actually better than 2000Mhz


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> most of these xeons the IMC can't take over 1866 mhz because the uncore(mem controller) will go unstable, not the ram
> 
> With my old i7 920 i got 9-9-9-24-2T at 2000mhz stable
> 
> My 5650 wouldn't do 9-9-9-24-2T, or even higher timings
> 
> Set it to 9-9-9-24-1T at 1600mhz and honestly ther performance is actually better than 2000Mhz


If I'm doing 1600 I'll just use 7-7-7-21-1T. The X5650 and X5690 I have can run RAM up to the bclk limits around 2160, but the QPI link or motherboard don't like it that high so I try to keep it under 2120. I'm going for best timing/frequency ratio, but at higher frequencies, not necessarily max frequency.


----------



## GENXLR

i haven't tried timing it better at 1T from lack of time. I've got good sticks but I haven't touched my 1366 machine since last may


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> If you still have issues some people have removed the heatsink and applied thermal paste themselves. Others have went to the extreme and waterblocked their northbridge to combat the heat issues. You still have a few options left.


Thanks for the reply. This is currently on my To-do list for the weekend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> most of these xeons the IMC can't take over 1866 mhz because the uncore(mem controller) will go unstable, not the ram
> 
> With my old i7 920 i got 9-9-9-24-2T at 2000mhz stable
> 
> My 5650 wouldn't do 9-9-9-24-2T, or even higher timings
> 
> Set it to 9-9-9-24-1T at 1600mhz and honestly ther performance is actually better than 2000Mhz


These Xeons can run memory over 1866Mhz. Gulftown and Westmere chips can run the uncore at 1.5x the memory multiplier. This will enable you to run memory at high speeds and relatively lower uncore clock.


----------



## GENXLR

didn't work for me


----------



## SmOgER

Is this a good batch number? Just got it


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Is this a good batch number? Just got it


Think b batches are pretty good in general. Might be lucky.


----------



## SmOgER

Alright I swapped them (to X5650 from E5540), booted with the same settings except bumped the multi to x22.
Now I'am at 4.3Ghz @ 1.33V first boot to windows.









time to lower that vcore.

EDIT: 1.25V and prime95 didn't crash in the first couple of mins yet. looks promising.









EDIT: BSODed at 1.25V, but it still lasted prime95 much longer than I expected it to on such low volts @ 4.3ghz.

Bumped to 1.264V (under load).

R11.5
10.95cb MT

That's better than 6700K. Enough said.


----------



## SmOgER

Btw, when we have 12MB cache, does it get divided per core? Would explain the similar ST performance clock-for-clock for 4C/8T 8M and 6C/12T 12M x58 chips


----------



## CesarDRK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revertex*
> 
> Can someone hack this?


What do you mean by hack?

Still looking for a no throttle bios that the PCI slot works


----------



## SmOgER

[email protected]
I'am close to calling it fully stable with 1.28V under load (1.296v idle).

That's pretty good, right?


----------



## bobnoho

Can you really tell performance from the batch number?? Or is it comparative sombody els with simular batch numer get so much overclock?? I recently got a great deal on an x5680 has an A in the batch number it's an OK chip 1.412 vcore for 4.6 temps are good tho up to 72 full load


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> [email protected]
> I'am close to calling it fully stable with 1.28V under load (1.296v idle).
> 
> That's pretty good, right?


Yes









Keep it up. 4.2Ghz usually requires a decent amount of voltage. 4.3Ghz under 1.3v is really good. You'll have to really stress to make sure it's 100% stable. You'll know if it's stable or not after a few weeks or months of daily usage, gaming and benchmarking.

All of my OCs are stable so I'm pretty much out of the OC game now. I just run either 3.8Ghz [1.16v] or 4Ghz[1.20v] daily. 3.8Ghz gives me around 80Gflops and nearly 10pts in Cinebench R11.5. My low voltages & low OCs are more than enough for just about all of my programs.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> [email protected]
> I'am close to calling it fully stable with 1.28V under load (1.296v idle).
> 
> That's pretty good, right?


Yep, that's very good.







Mine requires around 1.25v for 4.2 and 1.325v for 4.4, never tried 4.3 for an extended amount of time but it would probably need something like 1.3v.


----------



## Dhiru

Pushing past 4.2Ghz would need an exponential increase in the vcore.


----------



## bobnoho

What are the dram ref voltages supposed to be at?? I assume with an x58 its 1/3 the dram voltage?? I ask because I was stuck I could not get a stable 4.6 on my p6t7 u till I played with the ref voltage setting the ref at .525 and loosening the timing got me stable OC at 4.6...

Pc crashed at .500 and won't post at .550


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobnoho*
> 
> What are the dram ref voltages supposed to be at?? I assume with an x58 its 1/3 the dram voltage?? I ask because I was stuck I could not get a stable 4.6 on my p6t7 u till I played with the ref voltage setting the ref at .525 and loosening the timing got me stable OC at 4.6...
> 
> Pc crashed at .500 and won't post at .550


which vref are you playing with? Address vref?

Default is 0.75 for all DIMM vrefs on mine.

I'am fighting to get my RAM stable now too.









Moreover, I can't seem to substantially beat the memory bandwidth I was getting with [email protected] (uncore at *3.12Ghz* ! ;;;;; Ram at [email protected] ) no matter what settings I use with X5650.

Using the same settings I get 3000-4000MB/s lower read bandwidth and higher latency. Now when absolutely gunning it at 3.7+ Ghz uncore and RAM at [email protected] and everything else tightened to the verge of BSODing I can manage to only marginally beat the RAM bandwidth of E5540 which was running relaxed uncore and lower clocked RAM. But *a)* how come it's not much faster than that *b)* how to get IMC/RAM stable at such settings. For the time being nor increasing the voltages nor loosening the timings seem to work.

OCCT large data test keeps beeping and annoying the crap out of me 5-10mins into the test whether VTT is at 1.37V or even as high as 1.5V it doesn't give a poop. And I know for sure it's RAM / IMC cause I clocked CPU 600Mhz lower than it could be with same volts just to be sure.


----------



## bobnoho

I ajusted all the vrefs the same .75 seems really high, at my 4.2 OC the vrefs made a huge difference in the ram timings I was 7-8-7-21 cr1 140 vrefs @.560, I also got slightly better performance having them offset .55 on the dram and .65 on the control


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobnoho*
> 
> I ajusted all the vrefs the same .75 seems really high, at my 4.2 OC the vrefs made a huge difference in the ram timings I was 7-8-7-21 cr1 140 vrefs @.560, I also got slightly better performance having them offset .55 on the dram and .65 on the control


We are probably just talking about 2 different things.











The lowest possible settings above are 0.72-0.73V depending on vref type.


----------



## bobnoho




----------



## bobnoho

I think they are the same thing... .75 is half the dram voltage, mine ajust from .395-.650


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobnoho*
> 
> I think they are the same thing... .75 is half the dram voltage, mine ajust from .395-.650


Your settings are likely not in volts but in RAM multi.

So my default of 0.75V would equal to 0.5x.

Except I'am not running my RAM at rated voltage so it gets super confusing.


----------



## meanaverage

Sorry if this has already been asked, but couldn't find a straight answer after much googling and searching.

Is there anyone here who is running the Gigabyte X58A-UD5 motherboard with Xeon processor successfully with REGISTERED (either ECC or non ECC) ram? I don't do any gaming, but do run a few VM's, and with cheap registered ram on ebay ($100 for 48GB), it would really come in handy to have the available memory. Have not been able to find if it is compatible. Some people say you need 'dual processors', but I have not found anything to substantiate that, nor do I believe that.

specs.png 55k .png file


Thanks


----------



## GENXLR

you should be able to use ECC memory, it's all upto your CPU as the memeory controller is on the CPU not the Motherboard


----------



## SmOgER

Turns out my chip LOVES high uncore clock.
I'am getting substantial increase in IMC performance from 3.7 to 4.1Ghz uncore. Getting it stable is another matter though.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> you should be able to use ECC memory, it's all upto your CPU as the memeory controller is on the CPU not the Motherboard


He's correct. My MB doesn't support ECC or so it says. The Xeon does and it ECC RAM works fine and overclocks fine on my board.


----------



## GENXLR

*she








But yeah, welcome to the future, where everything works when it's supposed to, except elevators, those break still, and are slower than mobility scooters on ramps


----------



## meanaverage

This question
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> you should be able to use ECC memory, it's all upto your CPU as the memeory controller is on the CPU not the Motherboard


I'm aware that the memory controller is on the CPU, but the question isn't to do with ECC memory at all, but with REGISTERED memory. I've read that 2Rx8 may work, but 2Rx4 may not.

Again, can anyone who has registered memory working on a GA-X58A-UD5 motherboard chime in?


----------



## meanaverage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> He's correct. My MB doesn't support ECC or so it says. The Xeon does and it ECC RAM works fine and overclocks fine on my board.


And you are using RDIMMs and a Gigabyte board?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meanaverage*
> 
> And you are using RDIMMs and a Gigabyte board?


Yes and no. I'm using RDIMMs [24GBs] with a Asus board.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> *she
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, welcome to the future, where everything works when it's supposed to, except elevators, those break still, and are slower than mobility scooters on ramps


Whoops sorry about that. I'll get it right next time for sure. I'm fine with slow moving elevators as long as they don't break and drop while people are inside.


----------



## GENXLR

I thought RDIIMS didn't work in ASUS boards, I swear my P6T says they won't work....

HMMMMMMM.... Thats kinda cool

I assume from my previous research that ECC memeory is slower still and isn't worth while for a multi purpose rig(I've got my D5400XS with 16gb of Fully Buffered DDR2 for most workstation stuff)

I was considering trying it out

If I can use registered ECC thats SOOOOO MUCH CHEAPER than unregistered in which case I might do it granted I love my Corsair Dominator GT sticks


----------



## xxpenguinxx

HCH9 Samsung RAM came in. Couldn't do 1600 8-8-8-24, worse than the BCH9, and crap out around 1900 at any timings. Uncore needed a voltage bump to keep them stable, first time I ever had to do that. Must be an incapability or hidden timing with these chips.

Sticking with Crucial RAM for now. Here's my current settings for daily usage:

http://valid.x86.fr/d9wafn


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> HCH9 Samsung RAM came in. Couldn't do 1600 8-8-8-24, worse than the BCH9, and crap out around 1900 at any timings. Uncore needed a voltage bump to keep them stable, first time I ever had to do that. Must be an incapability or hidden timing with these chips.
> 
> Sticking with Crucial RAM for now. Here's my current settings for daily usage:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/d9wafn


What's your memory bandwidth with Crucial at such settings?


----------



## SmOgER

I'am experiencing some weird phenomena. When I increase the VTT past 1.355V the +5V rail according to BIOS becomes unreliable and finally drops as low as 4.68V when I feed 1.6V VTT (4.3Ghz uncore run 26/26/26GBps* 49ns [email protected]). When VTT is stock +5V rail reports perfect at 4.99V and with 1.355V it's at 4.919V (still well within specs).
I don't have multimeter so I can't test if that's a sensor accuracy going bad after increasing VTT or is is the actual voltage itself.

Can anyone test this out to see if it's limited to my system?

*at 3.12Ghz uncore it's around 22/18/24GBps 55ns.


----------



## wiretap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I'am experiencing some weird phenomena. When I increase the VTT past 1.355V the +5V rail according to BIOS becomes unreliable and finally drops as low as 4.68V when I feed 1.6V VTT (4.3Ghz uncore run 26/26/26GBps 49ns [email protected]). When VTT is stock +5V rail reports perfect at 4.99V and with 1.355V it's at 4.919V (still well within specs).
> I don't have multimeter so I can't test if that's a sensor accuracy going bad after increasing VTT or is is the actual voltage itself.
> 
> Can anyone test this out to see if it's limited to my system?


I have never experienced that before. It is best to buy a good quality multimeter to check the readings on the actual test points of the motherboard, and the power supply outputs themselves. If you have a multimeter, you can also check the mVAC ripple voltage of the power supply to make sure it is supplying clean stable power as well. As far as I know for the x58 systems, the VTT is supplied by the 12VDC rail of the power supply. However, Vmem usually comes from the 5VDC rail.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> What's your memory bandwidth with Crucial at such settings?


I'll check when I get home. 1.6V VTT is too damn high!


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I'll check when I get home. 1.6V VTT is too damn high!


In theory yes, but I've done some research on this and there are actually many of those chips running at 1.6V+ for months with no problems. And believe it or not, some XMP profiles actually set it automatically to 1.6V.
But I won't be running it this high for 24/7 anyway.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> HCH9 Samsung RAM came in. Couldn't do 1600 8-8-8-24, worse than the BCH9, and crap out around 1900 at any timings. Uncore needed a voltage bump to keep them stable, first time I ever had to do that. Must be an incapability or hidden timing with these chips.
> 
> Sticking with Crucial RAM for now. Here's my current settings for daily usage:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/d9wafn


Did you get the cheap OEM Samsung stuff? Keep in mind that the HCH9's like the tRCD & tRP to be +1 or +2 the CL.
Set them to 9-11-11-21 1T (tRFC) = 107 (tWL) = 7 @ 1.65V and see what frequency's you can get out of them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> In theory yes, but I've done some research on this and there are actually many of those chips running at 1.6V+ for months with no problems. And believe it or not, some XMP profiles actually set it automatically to 1.6V.
> But I won't be running it this high for 24/7 anyway.


1.6V VTT is WAY too high, 1.45-1.5V is the danger zone for 32nm on ambient (as well as moderately below ambient [chiller, peltier, ect.) for quick benching, don't go any higher than this unless you don't care about damaging/killing your IMC.

The XMP set's it to 1.6V because the 45nm chips didn't have as good of an IMC and they usually needed it that high to run the high freq, low latency kits (Ex. 1866-2200 CL7-8). The 32nm chips have a significantly better IMC and thus don't require anywhere's near that much VTT.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> The XMP set's it to 1.6V because the 45nm chips didn't have as good of an IMC and they usually needed it that high to run the high freq, low latency kits (Ex. 1866-2200 CL7-8). The 32nm chips have a significantly better IMC and thus don't require anywhere's near that much VTT.


Oh yeah?

How can you explain then the fact that E5540 ran the same RAM with 3.12Ghz uncore ~1.28v VTT [email protected] at the bandwidth that I can only reach with X5650 running 3.7Ghz uncore ~1.47v VTT [email protected]?

I don't see how one should care about the higher memory clock if it doesn't materialize into a better performance. I personally don't give a poop as long as it's not _faster_.









Sure I can run the RAM at the same exact settings I had it with E5540, but then it becomes slower than it was. So just because IMC in 32nm chips uses looser internal timings (my guess) and can run higher clocked RAM, doesn't mean that's it's any faster or better. In that case all there is to it is a better compatibility at the cost of performance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> The XMP set's it to 1.6V because the 45nm chips <...>


And people ran/run their rigs at those settings for months or even years with absolutely no problems.
I'll admit I'am not entirely sure if IMC on 32nm has the same "safe" voltage range as the one on 45nm, but I'am inclined to believe that it does.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Oh yeah?
> 
> How can you explain then the fact that E5540 ran the same RAM with 3.12Ghz uncore ~1.28v VTT [email protected] at the bandwidth that I can only reach with X5650 running 3.7Ghz uncore ~1.47v VTT [email protected]?
> 
> I don't see how one should care about the higher memory clock if it doesn't materialize into a better performance. I personally don't give a poop as long as it's not _faster_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I can run the RAM at the same exact settings I had it with E5540, but then it becomes slower than it was. So just because IMC in 32nm chips uses looser internal timings (my guess) and can run higher clocked RAM, doesn't mean that's it's any faster or better. In that case all there is to it is a better compatibility at the cost of performance.


What kind of numbers were you getting on the e5540 and on what bench? I can give it a go with a few different X58 cpu, mobo & ram combos and compare the results.

I have a feeling your IMC is not the best though, my X5650 does 4.2GHz Uncore with 12GB's of ram at 2220MHz 8-10-10-24 using the same VTT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> And people ran/run their rigs at those settings for months or even years with absolutely no problems.
> I'll admit I'am not entirely sure if IMC on 32nm has the same "safe" voltage range as the one on 45nm, but I'am inclined to believe that it does.


The other extreme oc'ers on here were the ones who mentioned not going above that range and I'll take their word for it because they've probably degraded or killed a few 32nm chips from pushing such a high VTT.


----------



## Vip3r011

i killed a e5645 (32nm) @1.44cpu, pll 1.89, qpi 1.36 (llc jumper enabled),ram 1.7v ,ioh 1.22v , ich 1.22 with y-crucnher
PS: slow mode enabled, with uncore not at 1.5x but at 2x
what i suspect , the high pll killed it.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> What kind of numbers were you getting on the e5540 and on what bench? I can give it a go with a few different X58 cpu, mobo & ram combos and compare the results.




With X5650 I simply can't reach those numbers without much higher uncore and/or higher RAM speeds.
will update/post shortly with current X5650 results.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> The other extreme oc'ers on here were the ones who mentioned not going above that range and I'll take their word for it because they've *probably* degraded or killed a few 32nm chips from pushing such a high VTT.


The key word here is "probably" which is your assumption based on your guesswork.


----------



## SmOgER

Here it is, X5650 results. Same RAM same everything. I matched the settings.



Those numbers (DDR) are consistent in both cases.


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vip3r011*
> 
> i killed a e5645 (32nm) @1.44cpu, pll 1.89, qpi 1.36 (llc jumper enabled),ram 1.7v ,ioh 1.22v , ich 1.22 with y-crucnher
> PS: slow mode enabled, with uncore not at 1.5x but at 2x
> what i suspect , the high pll killed it.


PLL is fine. The ram voltage would have definitely killed it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> How can you explain then the fact that E5540 ran the same RAM with 3.12Ghz uncore ~1.28v VTT [email protected] at the bandwidth that I can only reach with X5650 running 3.7Ghz uncore ~1.47v VTT [email protected]?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*


What's your QPI bus speed on X5650 and E5540? Is it the same?

1.47 VTT and 3.7Ghz uncore for the above result on X5650 is quite high. Probably the IMC on your X5650 is weak. Maybe what you are seeing after all is the difference in IMC between 45nm and 32nm chips. This is what I was able to get with uncore at 3600Mhz, ram at 2000Mhz and 1.33V VTT/QPI on my X5670.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> PLL is fine. The ram voltage would have definitely killed it.
> 
> 1.47 VTT for the above result on X5650 is quite high. Probably the IMC on your X5650 is weak.
> 
> Maybe what you are seeing after all is the difference in IMC between 45nm and 32nm chips. This is what I was able to get with uncore at 3600Mhz, ram at 2000Mhz and 1.33V VTT/QPI on my X5670.


That VTT is not my concern, it could be potentially made stable with less volts.

My concern however is illustrated in your screen as well.

I mean, your X5670 with 2000C9 memory at 3.6Ghz uncore barely beats my E5540 result with 1560C8 RAM at 3.12Ghz uncore.

And me running the same memory settings on E5540 and X5650 yields 2000MB/s less bandwidth with X5650. THAT is my concern. Why am I forced to push the uncore and RAM to the limits (or buy a more expensive RAM) to get what should be mine to begin with?

Now granted with 4.3Ghz uncore I was able to get 26/26/26GB/s for all read/copy/write. But 4.3ghz is insane and it was only a bench run (impossible for 24/7).


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> That VTT is not my concern, it could be potentially made stable with less volts.
> 
> My concern however is illustrated in your screen as well.
> 
> I mean, your X5670 with 2000C9 memory at 3.6Ghz uncore barely beats my E5540 result with 1560C8 RAM at 3.12Ghz uncore.
> 
> And me running the same memory settings on E5540 and X5650 yields 2000MB/s less bandwidth with X5650. THAT is my concern. Why am I forced to push the uncore and RAM to the limits (or buy a more expensive RAM) to get what should be mine to begin with?


Yup. I totally understand your point and honestly, I don't have a valid explanation. I have had issues in the past with really low AIDA scores of 9Mb/s read and write, which happened to be an issue with incorrect memory timings. In the process of fixing this issue, I have spent quite a lot of time going through the AIDA benchmark attachments in this topic and It seems like this is the only good score with a low uncore of 3Ghz posted by DRKreiger, but then again the memory speed and the cpu clock is considerably higher.


----------



## DR4G00N

Gave it a run on my X5650 & X58A-OC

Same freq and timings as your e5540:


4.4GHz core & 3.6GHz Uncore with the ram at the default 1600 7-7-7-24:


2000 9-9-9-24:


Uncore @ 3740MHz & 2200 9-11-11-24:


----------



## SmOgER

The settings are not exactly the same cause there are much more timings to ram like tRFC, tWR etc...

But still, very impressive results nevertheless!
I'am wondering what's causing my results to be so much worse than yours.
Could you please post all the (sub)timings you get access to? BIOS and AIDA64 Tools - "Dram timings"
Thanks.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> The settings are not exactly the same cause there are much more timings to ram like tRFC, tWR etc...
> 
> But still, very impressive results nevertheless!
> I'am wondering what's causing my results to be so much worse than yours.
> Could you please post all the (sub)timings you get access to? BIOS and AIDA64 Tools - "Dram timings"
> Thanks.


I forgot to mention the first two results are from my OCZ Platinum Micron D9JNM kit and the second two are with my samsungs (HCH9/BCH9/HCK0).

OCZ: 1560MHz 8-9-7-24-(tRFC)59-(tWR)7 1T @ 1.64V
1600MHz 7-7-7-24-59-7 1T @ 1.64V

Samsungs: 2000MHz 9-9-9-24-108-14? 1T @ 1.64V
2200MHz 9-11-11-24-108-14? 1T @ 1.84V

I'm not sure about the tWR on the samsungs but I'm pretty sure it autos to 14 on this board.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Did you get the cheap OEM Samsung stuff? Keep in mind that the HCH9's like the tRCD & tRP to be +1 or +2 the CL.
> Set them to 9-11-11-21 1T (tRFC) = 107 (tWL) = 7 @ 1.65V and see what frequency's you can get out of them.


M471B5273DH0-CH9 (BCH9 ICs) 4GB x2.
- Can do 1752mhz 8-8-8-24 90ns 1T.
- Craps out around 1900mhz.

M471B5273CH0-CH9 (HCH9 ICs) 4GB x2.
- Cannot do 1600 8-8-8-24 90ns 1T.
- Craps out a little under 1900mhz, needs increase in VTT to do 1800mhz.

Samsung Miracles RAM (Low profile, HYK0) 4GB x2.
- Stable up to BCLK wall, about 212-216 10-10-10-28 110ns 1T.
- 1932mhz. 9-9-9-24 110ns 1T.

Crucial BLT8G3D1608ET3LX0 (Micron?) 8GB x3
- Up to about 2000 9-9-9-24 200ns 1T in triple channel.
- BCLK wall in single and dual channel. About 212-216.

@SmOgER


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I forgot to mention the first two results are from my OCZ Platinum Micron D9JNM kit and the second two are with my samsungs (HCH9/BCH9/HCK0).
> 
> OCZ: 1560MHz 8-9-7-24-(tRFC)59-(tWR)7 1T @ 1.64V
> 1600MHz 7-7-7-24-59-7 1T @ 1.64V
> 
> Samsungs: 2000MHz 9-9-9-24-108-14? 1T @ 1.64V
> 2200MHz 9-11-11-24-108-14? 1T @ 1.84V
> 
> I'm not sure about the tWR on the samsungs but I'm pretty sure it autos to 14 on this board.


Well the secondary ones are much tighter. Unsurprisingly, given what they are rated for.









So yeah that's a different RAM. Still doesn't explain why E5540 runs the same RAM faster than X5650.

As per my latest findings,

X5650 [email protected] = E5450 [email protected]

Both on 3.12Ghz uncore.

Well at least I managed to match it without raising the uncore, so it's not terrible, but still.


----------



## Kana-Maru

[Memory]--*Read*: 30826 MB/s - *Write*: 25140 MB/s - *Copy*: 34785 MB/s - *Latency*: 46.4ns

[L1 Cache]-*Read*: 441GB/s --*Write*: 441GB/s - *Copy*: 880.4GB/s - *Latency*: 0.9ns

[L2 Cache]-*Read*: 280GB/s -- *Write*: 276.5GB/s - *Copy*: 344.5GB/s - *Latency*: 2.2ns

[L3 Cache]-*Read*: 138.5GB/s - *Write*: 43355 MB/s - *Copy*: 68197 MB/s - *Latency*: 11.8ns

X5660 @ 4.6Ghz + DDR3 2000Mhz [9-10-9-27 - 1T]

I still prefer 1600Mhz with tighter RAM timings.


----------



## SmOgER

Don't tell me that's a cheap server ram with this bandwidth.


----------



## SmOgER

Alright, I'am aiming to get this fully stable and will call it a day.
Managed to get it to decent levels after all.



And I'am probably the only one who gets consistently more bandwidth with the higher uncore above 3.7Ghz. Tested uncore at 4.3Ghz is notably better than 3.9Ghz.








Yet for some reason I'am capped at 26GB/s (ram chips limitation?) as at that point read/write/copy all get equal in the end.


----------



## Dhiru

Is there any real difference between Dual and Triple Channel? I am currently running a Dual Channel (2x8GB) kit and this is my latest score with command rate changed to 1T.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> Is there any real difference between Dual and Triple Channel? I am currently running a Dual Channel (2x8GB) kit and this is my latest score with command rate changed to 1T.


Any REAL difference? No.
Marginal difference? Yes, but it does depend on what RAM exactly are you getting. Good ram is much more important than DC vs TC argument.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> Is there any real difference between Dual and Triple Channel? I am currently running a Dual Channel (2x8GB) kit and this is my latest score with command rate changed to 1T.


not much at all tbh. Your mem bandwith might go up by like 1-2 percent maybe 3 lol. Nothing worth writing home about.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> not much at all tbh. Your mem bandwith might go up by like 1-2 percent maybe 3 lol. Nothing worth writing home about.


It depends on how far away you are from home lol.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Don't tell me that's a cheap server ram with this bandwidth.


Oh no. I haven't tested the server RAM yet. Give me a few minutes to run a 2000Mhz test. I'll try to shoot for 2100Mhz if it's stable.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I ran 2095Mhz [basically 2100Mhz]. This is what I got with cheap server ECC RAM. I only ran the test once. Maybe if I ran it again I could increase my latency times.

X5660 @ 4.8Ghz + DDR3 2095Mhz [9-10-10-27 - 1T]

[Memory]--*Read*: 31000MB/s [31995] - *Write*: 24958 MB/s - *Copy*: 36988MB/s - *Latency*: 49.3ns

[L1 Cache]-*Read*: 449.57GB/s --*Write*: 449.54GB/s - *Copy*: 897.61GB/s - *Latency*: 0.9ns

[L2 Cache]-*Read*: 276.86GB/s -- *Write*: 259.94GB/s - *Copy*: 345.74GB/s - *Latency*: 5.6ns

[L3 Cache]-*Read*: 120.98GB/s - *Write*: 40925 MB/s - *Copy*: 57478 MB/s - *Latency*: 16.1ns

That's what I got with server RAM. Not to bad actually. It's still overkill just about everything on the market.

Does anyone run the GPU benchmark test?


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> not much at all tbh. Your mem bandwith might go up by like 1-2 percent maybe 3 lol. Nothing worth writing home about.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Any REAL difference? No.
> Marginal difference? Yes, but it does depend on what RAM exactly are you getting. Good ram is much more important than DC vs TC argument.


Thanks. I was wondering if not using triple channel was the reason my AIDA copy speeds were quite low - ~25000 MB/s


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I ran 2095Mhz [basically 2100Mhz]. This is what I got with cheap server ECC RAM. I only ran the test once. Maybe if I ran it again I could increase my latency times.
> 
> X5660 @ 4.8Ghz + DDR3 2095Mhz [9-10-10-27 - 1T]
> 
> [Memory]--*Read*: 31000MB/s [31995] - *Write*: 24958 MB/s - *Copy*: 36988MB/s - *Latency*: 49.3ns
> 
> [L1 Cache]-*Read*: 449.57GB/s --*Write*: 449.54GB/s - *Copy*: 897.61GB/s - *Latency*: 0.9ns
> 
> [L2 Cache]-*Read*: 276.86GB/s -- *Write*: 259.94GB/s - *Copy*: 345.74GB/s - *Latency*: 5.6ns
> 
> [L3 Cache]-*Read*: 120.98GB/s - *Write*: 40925 MB/s - *Copy*: 57478 MB/s - *Latency*: 16.1ns
> 
> That's what I got with server RAM. *Not to bad actually*. It's still overkill just about everything on the market.
> 
> Does anyone run the GPU benchmark test?


Yeah, not horrendous. Bad, but not _too_ bad. lol!

Mind explaining how are you getting those scores mister?








What's your uncore at and what benching software is that?

Did you mess with secondary timings, performance level (tRD), performance enhance, C.I.A., clock skew, dram termination, VRefs or anything else of that nature? double sided or single sided RAM? 3 sticks or 6?

Last time I checked CL9 did not bring 10000MB/s advantage over the CL10 in copy speeds.


----------



## SmOgER

Btw, I can't seem to easily get OCCT stable uncore even at 3.5Ghz.









Looks like my IMC is really not great.

Any tips on stabilizing it other than adding more VTT?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Yeah, not horrendous. Bad, but not _too_ bad. lol!
> 
> Mind explaining how are you getting those scores mister?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your uncore at and what benching software is that?
> 
> Did you mess with secondary timings, performance level (tRD), performance enhance, C.I.A., clock skew, dram termination, VRefs or anything else of that nature? double sided or single sided RAM? 3 sticks or 6?
> 
> Last time I checked CL9 did not bring 10000MB/s advantage over the CL10 in copy speeds.


Whoa whoa, calm down with the questions officer. Obviously the software is AIDA64. My X58 is a beast. Which is why I call it my "*1st Generation Beast*". I just set the DRAM obvious timings and didn't touch anything else. The other settings were "AUTO". I have no reason to touch the clock skew or vRefs. I'm using 6x4GB Registered RAM.

I used a poor choice of words before I went out last night. There's nothing "bad" about the Server RAM. The ECC RAM is doing "exactly" what it's suppose to do. Trust me when I say this, you can't tell the difference from 49.3ns and 46.4ns and it's pretty much less than 1% or even 0.05% in the benchmarks and gaming. There's a trade off. You'll never notice the difference between 16.1ns or 12.4ns either. There's no "bad"
or "not too bad" about it at all. Consumer and Server RAM have different purposes, but from my testing the Server RAM actually offers more performance in some situations. Even for gaming.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Whoa whoa, calm down with the questions officer. Obviously the software is AIDA64. My X58 is a beast. Which is why I call it my "*1st Generation Beast*". I just set the DRAM obvious timings and didn't touch anything else. The other settings were "AUTO". I have no reason to touch the clock skew or vRefs. I'm using 6x4GB Registered RAM.
> 
> I used a poor choice of words before I went out last night. There's nothing "bad" about the Server RAM. The ECC RAM is doing "exactly" what it's suppose to do. Trust me when I say this, you can't tell the difference from 49.3ns and 46.4ns and it's pretty much less than 1% or even 0.05% in the benchmarks and gaming. There's a trade off. You'll never notice the difference between 16.1ns or 12.4ns either. There's no "bad"
> or "not too bad" about it at all. Consumer and Server RAM have different purposes, but from my testing the Server RAM actually offers more performance in some situations. Even for gaming.


Alright, what kind of RAM is it exactly?
A link maybe to where you got it from?
I need it.









EDIT: I don't really see any server RAM on ebay for a price which would be even worth considering with shipping. Some no name chinese crap or terribly mismatched sticks maybe, but everything else is $24 or more for 4GB if you buy no more than 12GB. Ridiculous.

Thinking about getting 3 x _Crucial 4GB DDR3 Ballistix Tactical 1866CL9 1.5V_ (BLT4G3D1869DT1TX0CEU) for 58Eur from my local e-shop instead.








rated for 9-9-9-27 should aid much better results than 10-11-10-29. tRFC and other secondary timings should be tighter as well.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Whoa whoa, calm down with the questions officer. Obviously the software is AIDA64. My X58 is a beast. Which is why I call it my "*1st Generation Beast*". I just set the DRAM obvious timings and didn't touch anything else. The other settings were "AUTO". I have no reason to touch the clock skew or vRefs. I'm using 6x4GB Registered RAM.
> 
> I used a poor choice of words before I went out last night. There's nothing "bad" about the Server RAM. The ECC RAM is doing "exactly" what it's suppose to do. Trust me when I say this, you can't tell the difference from 49.3ns and 46.4ns and it's pretty much less than 1% or even 0.05% in the benchmarks and gaming. There's a trade off. You'll never notice the difference between 16.1ns or 12.4ns either. There's no "bad"
> or "not too bad" about it at all. Consumer and Server RAM have different purposes, but from my testing the Server RAM actually offers more performance in some situations. Even for gaming.


What's your VTT/QPI voltage? And your Vcore and Uncore frequency?
When i use 6 sticks i cant run stable at anything higher then 1600
With 2 (regardless of which ones i take) i can run at 2000 easily


----------



## Kana-Maru

I never release info about my BIOS settings and\or overclock settings. I've been out of the overclocking game for awhile now since I've hit my max CPU frequency and have all of my OCs stable. I actually don't know my settings of the top of my head. I'd have to go into the BIOS or run the OC and get the info from the monitoring software. I know it didn't require a ton of Vtt\QPI.

I only run 1400Mhz 24/7 with my 4Ghz OC. My 3.8Ghz OC can run 1600Mhz.


----------



## SmOgER

Well your sig says 4.8Ghz, so...

You are one of a very few people (if not the only one) to hit 37000MB/s RAM bandwidth with X58 here, and you did that with "slow" server RAM, so don't expect people not to be asking questions in the hopes of repeating that themselves








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I never release info about my BIOS settings and\or overclock settings.


Is that the reason you rewrote by hand AIDA64 benchmarks results instead of simply attaching here the saved image?
That's some great lengths you went out of your way to hide your settings...


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well your sig says 4.8Ghz, so...
> 
> You are one of a very few people (if not the only one) to hit 37000MB/s RAM bandwidth with X58 here, and you did that with "slow" server RAM, so don't expect people not to be asking questions in the hopes of repeating that themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I know my profile says 4.8Ghz. I tend to forget to update that page. I finally got around to adding my Fury X and SSD after nearly 8 months of usage. 4.8Ghz is only for benchmarking now. Mostly for gaming benchmarks. I did plan on running 4.6Ghz - 4.8Ghz constantly, but I didn't see the need to run my CPU that high for daily usage. Especially when I get on the PC just to check email, watch Netflix, write code\debug or get on the web. 3.6Ghz - 4Ghz was more than enough to do all of that comfortably. The other reason is that I can keep my temp in checks. Even at 100% loads on the CPU 4Ghz never exceeds 50c-55c. I never hit 100% with daily usage. I do enjoy the low vCore and low temps at 4Ghz.

Quote:


> Is that the reason you rewrote by hand AIDA64 benchmarks results instead of simply attaching here the saved image?
> That's some great lengths you went out of your way to hide your settings...


Not necessarily. It was easier to use my old copy-paste AIDA64 results. I'm using the same settings your guys are using, we all have the same options. Some of my settings can easily be seen. I just overclock a different way. Overclocking is like sport to me. It's no fun if someone just tells you what to do and put in. You feel much better once you accomplish your goals on your own and learn what works & what doesn't during the process. I help people reach their OC potential and try to make sure they don't destroy their rig in the process. It's up to that person to apply the settings anyway they want. I try no to hold their hand, but I will help as much as I can. My settings probably wouldn't work with other peoples gaming rigs anyways. Every rig is different.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well your sig says 4.8Ghz, so...
> 
> You are one of a very few people (if not the only one) to hit 37000MB/s RAM bandwidth with X58 here, and you did that with "slow" server RAM, so don't expect people not to be asking questions in the hopes of repeating that themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the reason you rewrote by hand AIDA64 benchmarks results instead of simply attaching here the saved image?
> That's some great lengths you went out of your way to hide your settings...


They just have a good uncore. Probably 3.8 - 4.0Ghz. I could do the same but I don't want to push more than 1.4v through my uncore.

Here's mine with uncore at 3.7GHz. I wouldn't consider this 100% stable, but good enough to bench:


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

HyperPI run:



Aida64:



Sticks are good for 1600MHz 6,6,6,18,1T, but need to set them up as 7,7,7,20 1T when all 6 dimm slots are populated with a little more *vtt* than using 3 sticks. Can't get anything stable @1866 or 2000MHz with all populated dim slots. three sticks, no issues getting there.


----------



## bobnoho

@kana-maru
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I just overclock a different way. .


do you have a theory behind or a specific method to you overclocking???

SmOgER is rite you OC's are VERY impressive, I have a very well fed beast of my own iv swaped cpus ram and cant get close to your benchmarks..


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobnoho*
> 
> @kana-maru
> do you have a theory behind or a specific method to you overclocking???
> 
> SmOgER is rite you OC's are VERY impressive, I have a very well fed beast of my own iv swaped cpus ram and cant get close to your benchmarks..


Thanks and my theory is simple = follow Intel Guidelines. I have a few methods, but nothing very special I suppose.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> *Thanks and my theory is simple = follow Intel Guidelines*. I have a few methods, but nothing very special I suppose.


http://s1218.photobucket.com/user/Voxson5/media/Capture_3.png.html

Sure you do










Still a very good OC


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> They just have a good uncore. Probably 3.8 - 4.0Ghz. I could do the same but I don't want to push more than 1.4v through my uncore.


Uncore makes a big difference in memory benchmarks. It really depends on the chip, but I can hit 3.8ghz at 1.35v uncore without issue, but I haven't pushed past that.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Uncore makes a big difference in memory benchmarks. It really depends on the chip, but I can hit 3.8ghz at 1.35v uncore without issue, but I haven't pushed past that.


Yes but it's not nearly the only factor.

I couldn't get above 27GB/s with *4.3*Ghz uncore and 1950C10 RAM. And that's already pushing every little setting to the limits.

That's why the proper RAM has been ordered to replace it. HyperX Fury is nothing more but a tweaked (programmed) version of slow chips. They tightened CL, but loosened pretty much everything else.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Uncore makes a big difference in memory benchmarks. It really depends on the chip, but I can hit 3.8ghz at 1.35v uncore without issue, but I haven't pushed past that.


I can bench on ~3.8 too (3809 I think) and all is well, but if I run something like PCSX2 (the PS2 emulator) it will BSOD within minutes ever time.

~3.6ghz and more than 1.336 QPI and all is well (this is will QPI LLC on), any less and I will get a 0x124 BSOD (not enough VTT) after hours of gaming, but not on synthetics


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> http://s1218.photobucket.com/user/Voxson5/media/Capture_3.png.html
> 
> Sure you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a very good OC










well I didn't always follow Intel guidelines to the max, but to be perfectly honest, I do follow Intel recommendations even if I go outside of the limits for high OCs like 4.8Ghz.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Intel's guidelines suggest 1333mhz RAM


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Intel's guidelines suggest 1333mhz RAM


Which I have and had no issue running. DDR3-1333Mhz is more than enough for a ton of programs. Overclocking prevents that. As long as it doesn't damage anything and doesn't require a ton of voltage I have no problems running whatever frequency.

Also when I say Intel Guidelines I'm speaking solely about their voltage requirements for the most part. That's not all though.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Hey folks, Been a while since I have been on OCN, and I have missed you all.

Anyhoo, I am still rocking the 1366 platform cause why not? Im looking at a hectacore xeon, but between the x5679 or x5690. They look awfully similar except that the x5690 supports sse4 instruction set while the x5679 does not.

What do I want to go with?

Currently have a i7 950 and a h50 so I will also be doing a cooler upgrade.

I didnt feel this worth creating a thread especially when there is plenty of great minds in this thread already.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*
> 
> Hey folks, Been a while since I have been on OCN, and I have missed you all.
> 
> Anyhoo, I am still rocking the 1366 platform cause why not? Im looking at a hectacore xeon, but between the x5679 or x5690. They look awfully similar except that the x5690 supports sse4 instruction set while the x5679 does not.
> 
> What do I want to go with?
> 
> Currently have a i7 950 and a h50 so I will also be doing a cooler upgrade.
> 
> I didnt feel this worth creating a thread especially when there is plenty of great minds in this thread already.


Honestly if you have a board that supports these and it can over clock I would just get a x5660 or the x5675.
They are a lot cheaper and have either the 23 or 25 multiplier. I like odd multipliers myself.

If it is a server board and can't OC, go for the fastest you can afford.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*
> 
> Hey folks, Been a while since I have been on OCN, and I have missed you all.
> 
> Anyhoo, I am still rocking the 1366 platform cause why not? Im looking at a hectacore xeon, but between the x5679 or x5690. They look awfully similar except that the x5690 supports sse4 instruction set while the x5679 does not.
> 
> What do I want to go with?
> 
> Currently have a i7 950 and a h50 so I will also be doing a cooler upgrade.
> 
> I didnt feel this worth creating a thread especially when there is plenty of great minds in this thread already.


Can you get the x5690 for a good price?

Ultimately it depends on what your budget allows and what you will be using it for - Are having the SSE4 instructions worth the extra cost?

There is still a strong following for just a lesser chip because they all still top out around the same if within Intel specification Vcore (I would recommend a E5649 which is dirt cheap and can still sit at ~4.3 @1.35Vcore; but does require pushing your Bclk quite a bit more).

That said, more expensive and higher binned chips don't stress the bclk (at or under Intel specs) so much.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> Can you get the x5690 for a good price?
> 
> Ultimately it depends on what your budget allows and what you will be using it for - Are having the SSE4 instructions worth the extra cost?
> 
> There is still a strong following for just a lesser chip because they all still top out around the same if within Intel specification Vcore (I would recommend a E5649 which is dirt cheap and can still sit at ~4.3 @1.35Vcore; but does require pushing your Bclk quite a bit more).
> 
> That said, more expensive and higher binned chips don't stress the bclk (at or under Intel specs) so much.


Do not have a special lead on any, ebay will be my friend.

I honestly am unfamiliar with if I need sse4 or not. Looking at x5660's with a solid oc looks to be the most viable option.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*
> 
> Do not have a special lead on any, ebay will be my friend.
> 
> I honestly am unfamiliar with if I need sse4 or not. Looking at x5660's with a solid oc looks to be the most viable option.


I thought all Westmere's supported SSE4? Either way, unless you are looking at 5ghz+ I'd look into a x5670/60 instead as they are going super cheap right now ($60-70). If you want to attempt to find a good batch try for B with a lower wafer number as some have had good luck with that combo. Although my best clocking chip was 3124B618 ([email protected]) and one with a mid 100's wafer number didn't clock as well ([email protected]).


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> Are having the SSE4 instructions worth the extra cost?


You mean these?


----------



## Greensystemsgo

X5679 does not have 4.1.

Looking on ark I don't even see x5679.

Ebay still lists it though. Winfer what I'm missing. Probably going to settle for a 5660 seeing the cost.

http://ark.intel.com/m/products/series/47915/Intel-Xeon-Processor-5600-Series

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-Processors-for-Server-use-2-models-available-0010-/391439446490?var=&hash=item5b239bf1da:m:mowQ1cRCP-osFXVX5IvzEGw&varId=660635991756


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*
> 
> X5679 does not have 4.1.
> 
> Looking on ark I don't even see x5679.
> 
> Ebay still lists it though. Winfer what I'm missing. Probably going to settle for a 5660 seeing the cost.
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/m/products/series/47915/Intel-Xeon-Processor-5600-Series
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-Processors-for-Server-use-2-models-available-0010-/391439446490?var=&hash=item5b239bf1da:m:mowQ1cRCP-osFXVX5IvzEGw&varId=660635991756


If I remember right the x5679 is an ES. x5670/60 do show SSE4.2 support. If your board can lock in the turbo multis at load the x5660 should be fine, if it can't you might want to consider a x5670 or higher instead.


----------



## Eric1285

Can't wait to get my X5670 into my system. It's been sitting here since Friday and I'm just waiting for the Arctic Cooling Liquid Freezer 240 I ordered to show up (it's replacing an old H50 that still works fine but is probably ready for retirement after 5 years). Going to try and shoehorn this thing into my Lian-Li PC-V351...doubt I'll get the 240 radiator with push/pull to fit, but I have a dremel and I'm not afraid to use it!


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> If I remember right the x5679 is an ES. x5670/60 do show SSE4.2 support. If your board can lock in the turbo multis at load the x5660 should be fine, if it can't you might want to consider a x5670 or higher instead.


Would explain why I cannot find it. I do not want to buy an es because of legalities.

Hoping to use board in my sig, x58a-ud3r.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*
> 
> Would explain why I cannot find it. I do not want to buy an es because of lagalities.
> 
> Hoping to use board in my sig, x58a-ud3r.


Yeah, I'd avoid ES's. I haven't had any experience with that board, maybe google high tdp turbo or someone else can chime in that has used it. Which revision do you have? I remember some earlier gigabyte boards had issues with the x56xx's.


----------



## SmOgER

Alright, I'am officially in the process or replacing my RAM.
_Don't_ tell me I haven't given them a fair shot.




Hint: look at that uncore. Anything lower means lower scores.

Btw, I _almost_ booted to windows with 4.5Ghz uncore.


----------



## Eric1285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*
> 
> Would explain why I cannot find it. I do not want to buy an es because of legalities.
> 
> Hoping to use board in my sig, x58a-ud3r.


Looks like the X5679 is a "real" processor:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors#.22Westmere-EX.22_.2832_nm.29_Expandable

It's listed there and I've seen them on eBay. Don't recall reading if anyone's tried it though. I was looking for a X5675 since it's the highest end chip with the 95W TDP, but they don't seem to go for less than $100. Picked up a X5670 instead for $70. Just waiting for parts to put it in.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*
> 
> Would explain why I cannot find it. I do not want to buy an es because of legalities.
> 
> Hoping to use board in my sig, x58a-ud3r.


Alright, enough of this chit chat.

That's the CPU for ya.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

While wiki lists it, no price which to me confirms not a retail chip.

I had looked at the w3680, see no major difference aside from tdp, but higher oc potential? Is this correct? Cost doesn't scare me if it's worth it.

I just don't think I'm ready to upgrade to the 5xxx or 6xxx i7s. I built a 5960k and then a 5820k so now have the upgrade bug after experiencing blistering performance.

According to some google results my moherboard supports x5660 if rev 1.0 or 1.6. No word on 1.1.

But the w seems more compatible with the x58a.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*
> 
> While wiki lists it, no price which to me confirms not a retail chip.
> 
> I had looked at the w3680, see no major difference aside from tdp, but higher oc potential? Is this correct? Cost doesn't scare me if it's worth it.
> 
> I just don't think I'm ready to upgrade to the 5xxx or 6xxx i7s. I built a 5960k and then a 5820k so now have the upgrade bug after experiencing blistering performance.
> 
> According to some google results my moherboard supports x5660 if rev 1.0 or 1.6. No word on 1.1.
> 
> But the w seems more compatible with the x58a.


Well W3680 is like X5679, only unlocked, faster and much much cheaper. It does have a higher tdp, but pros way outweight the cons without a contest. I don't see why you are even considering something like X5679.

5820K stock = Westmere @ 4.5Ghz.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well W3680 is like X5679, only unlocked, faster and much much cheaper. It does have a higher tdp, but pros way outweight the cons without a contest. I don't see why you are even considering something like X5679.
> 
> 5820K stock = Westmere @ 4.5Ghz.


I didn't know any better


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Well W3680 is like X5679, only unlocked, faster and much much cheaper. It does have a higher tdp, but pros way outweight the cons without a contest. I don't see why you are even considering something like X5679.
> 
> 5820K stock = Westmere @ 4.5Ghz.


The W chips do tend to be hotter though, so that h50 may not do as well as it would on a X chip.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

I had planned on a cooler. Unsure of air or better sealed water unit. H50 is from when they first came out. Rev 1.0!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*
> 
> I had planned on a cooler. Unsure of air or better sealed water unit. H50 is from when they first came out. Rev 1.0!


Probably will reach a bit higher clocks with a decent AIO, but I still prefer air because of the noise. It sure is nice having an unlocked chip and the possibility of pushing the memory up to 2400mhz with a bit of luck.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*
> 
> I had planned on a cooler. Unsure of air or better sealed water unit. H50 is from when they first came out. Rev 1.0!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Probably will reach a bit higher clocks with a decent AIO, but I still prefer air because of the noise. It sure is nice having an unlocked chip and the possibility of pushing the memory up to 2400mhz with a bit of luck.


I'll second that. I had a H50 in push-pull on a X5650. Kind of limited the OC to 3.6ish Ghz I think, which isn't shabby. But anything higher I was hitting 70+C with full load, if I recall. Its been a while since I had that set up...the H50 went to another home keeping my friend's son's C2Q cool. I ended up getting a NH-D14, does well on the replacement W3690. X5650 died on me last year after a 2 week 24/7 run crunching stint.


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I'll second that. I had a H50 in push-pull on a X5650. Kind of limited the OC to 3.6ish Ghz I think, which isn't shabby. But anything higher I was hitting 70+C with full load, if I recall. Its been a while since I had that set up...the H50 went to another home keeping my friend's son's C2Q cool. I ended up getting a NH-D14, does well on the replacement W3690. X5650 died on me last year after a 2 week 24/7 run crunching stint.


What are you running your W3690 at?


----------



## bobnoho

@Greensystemsgo

I have one of the x5679 chips, its not ES sample , I actually liked it the best out of x5660, x5680 and x5679, the ram multi is locked at 8x, but with this chip I was able to run lower latencys at 4.6 and 1600mhz, its pretty much the same as 5680x but it overclocked better..

if I were to pick up another chip id probly go with x5675, I'm sure Kana-Maru can verify the best bang for your buck is the x5660


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobnoho*
> 
> @Greensystemsgo
> 
> I have one of the x5679 chips, its not ES sample , I actually liked it the best out of x5660, x5680 and x5679, the ram multi is locked at 8x, but with this chip I was able to run lower latencys at 4.6 and 1600mhz, its pretty much the same as 5680x but it overclocked better..
> 
> if I were to pick up another chip id probly go with x5675, I'm sure Kana-Maru can verify the best bang for your buck is the x5660


Ah, what was it then if not ES as it isn't listed on ark?

I'd say right now the best deal is the x5670's. They are going for the same price as the x5660's and give boards like the P6T Deluxe _(without crossflashing)_ more headroom for good clocks without going over 200bclk.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobnoho*
> 
> if I were to pick up another chip id probly go with x5675, I'm sure Kana-Maru can verify the best bang for your buck is the x5660


Pretty much. The prices have dropped of X5660 during the last couple of weeks and it now costs the same as X5650 which in turn seemingly slightly increased in value.
X5670 can be had for a couple of bucks more so it's not a worse deal than X5660.
Whereas X5680 is in the area where the prices jump exponentially. Moreover it by no means guarantees to overclock any better for 24/7 than any other X56x0 chip, it's still very much a silicone lottery.


----------



## bobnoho

so is there a website or anything you can compare the batch numbers on a cpu? how do you know what to look for?

this is the x5680 I picked up


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobnoho*
> 
> so is there a website or anything you can compare the batch numbers on a cpu? how do you know what to look for?
> 
> this is the x5680 I picked up


Here's some info on it. Typically B will be cooler and clock a bit better in my experience. Some have had better luck with the last three numbers being lower, but my best clocking one was in the 600's versus a few I've had in the 100's and under didn't do as well.

But even after all that, there could be some degradation so it may not clock as well as when it was new, only way to really know is to test it out and see what it can do.


----------



## bobnoho

i read someware that the A's take more voltage but run cooler and the B's take less voltage but run hotter and there are C chips out there a combo of both...

don't know if that's tru or not but this x5680 needs ALOT of vcore for a good OC but my temp are very surprisingly cool..

that's where i read it, mine seems opposite though


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobnoho*
> 
> i read someware that the A's take more voltage but run cooler and the B's take less voltage but run hotter and there are C chips out there a combo of both...
> 
> don't know if that's tru or not but this x5680 needs ALOT of vcore for a good OC but my temp are very surprisingly cool..


Well at least out of 7 x5670's I've had the coolest and best clocking ones were two B's. All the A's required more voltage and got hotter at load at the same clocks, although the best A was not far from the lower clocking B.

I had one F and it was by far the worse, needed upwards of 1.4v for 4ghz and got well above 80c at load.


----------



## bobnoho

what about the last two digits in the code " Location on the wafer. Last two digits are important"

DAMN IT.. now I'm gonna end pulling all my chips to look at the batch numbers


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Ah, what was it then if not ES as it isn't listed on ark?
> 
> I'd say right now the best deal is the x5670's. They are going for the same price as the x5660's and give boards like the P6T Deluxe _(without crossflashing)_ more headroom for good clocks without going over 200bclk.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Alright, I'am officially in the process or replacing my RAM.
> _Don't_ tell me I haven't given them a fair shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: look at that uncore. Anything lower means lower scores.
> 
> Btw, I _almost_ booted to windows with 4.5Ghz uncore.


Alright, so i replaced them with 3x BLT4G3D1869DT1TX0CEU and what a difference this has made!



This is awesome. Much more bandwidth with much lower clocked uncore.










It's worth pointing out also these are doublesided and old sticks were single sided. But probably the biggest thing which the difference are the secondary timings which were a mess on Fury. As far as I'am concerned, loose secondary timings usually indicate that the chips being used are generally cheap/slow and when they were branded XMP profile squezzed absolutely everything from them sacrificing the actual performance (with loose secondary timings that generally no one pays attention to) to make them stable with relatively low CAS.


----------



## bobnoho

on the two good b's you had i wonder if the last two numbers were under 15


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobnoho*
> 
> on the two good b's you had i wonder if the last two numbers were under 15


Nope, the better clocking one was in the 600's which I still have, the worse clocking one was in the mid 100's which I've already sold. The one in the 100's would do about 4.3ghz at 1.35v, but the one in the 600's does about 4.5ghz or so 1.35v.

Edit: Last two digits.? I thought it was the last three digits.

Looking back, better clocking one is 618 and not quite as good is 134. So maybe the first number doesn't mean as much as the other two.
I'll have to look through my photos and see what the other chips were.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Alright, so i replaced them with 3x BLT4G3D1869DT1TX0CEU and what a difference this has made!
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome. Much more bandwidth with much lower clocked uncore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth pointing out also these are doublesided and old sticks were single sided. But probably the biggest thing which the difference are the secondary timings which were a mess on Fury. As far as I'am concerned, loose secondary timings usually indicate that the chips being used are generally cheap/slow and when they were branded XMP profile squezzed absolutely everything from them sacrificing the actual performance (with loose secondary timings that generally no one pays attention to) to make them stable with relatively low CAS.


Now high uncore run with some tweaks:


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Now high uncore run with some tweaks:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are those timings stable?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Are those timings stable?


Haven't fully tested them yet but looks like they are with 1.65v.
Can even POST to BIOS at 1950C7.


----------



## bobnoho

just checked quick testing my x5680 batch # A628 will run 4.275 boost to 4.44 @ 1.35 vcore


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Haven't fully tested them yet but looks like they are with 1.65v.
> Can even POST to BIOS at 1950C7.


That's some high uncore. What's your VTT at?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobnoho*
> 
> just checked quick testing my x5680 batch # A628 will run 4.275 boost to 4.44 @ 1.35 vcore


Not bad at all. I found a few of my old chips batch numbers and results:

A186 = 4.25ghz 1.35v
A711 = 4.2ghz 1.35v (matched pair, results were very close)


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> That's some high uncore. What's your VTT at?


This was only a bench run, to see how it compares to my previous RAM when running at the same settings and to see where it tops out.









VTT was around 1.52v booted.

Basically the biggest effect uncore has is on the memory *write* bandwidth. At 3.1Ghz uncore it will be 18-20GB/s no matter the RAM and around 3.7Ghz you can reach 25GB/s and at 4.3Ghz - 27GB/s.
However even with very low uncore of 3.1Ghz I'am hitting copy speeds in the region of 31-32GB/s which is very impressive compared to my previous RAM barely hitting 24-25GB/s at those settings (and 27GB/[email protected] uncore)

EDIT: dunno if it was because of higher than neccessary VTT (1.37V at 3.1Ghz for quick testing), but at these settings 1.54vDIMM appears to be more stable than 1.66v.

1.66v to my surprise consistently crashed in OCCT within the first 60sec while 1.54v ([email protected]) is now ticking smoothly 14mins+ of OCCT large data set test, which from my experience tends to detect RAM/MC errors very quickly. I've used to have a system which wouldn't crash at all when gaming and "normally" using PC but fail OCCT within 10mins every time.

EDIT2: Yep, that's not VTT, those sticks simply don't like vDIMM at 1.65v but run fine at 1.54v. Well, that's no problem at all.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> This was only a bench run, to see how it compares to my previous RAM when running at the same settings and to see where it tops out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTT was around 1.52v booted.
> 
> Basically the biggest effect uncore has is on the memory *write* bandwidth. At 3.1Ghz uncore it will be 18-20GB/s no matter the RAM and around 3.7Ghz you can reach 25GB/s and at 4.3Ghz - 27GB/s.
> However even with very low uncore of 3.1Ghz I'am hitting copy speeds in the region of 31-32GB/s which is very impressive compared to my previous RAM barely hitting 24-25GB/s at those settings (and 27GB/[email protected] uncore)
> 
> EDIT: dunno if it was because of higher than neccessary VTT (1.37V at 3.1Ghz for quick testing), but at these settings 1.54vDIMM appears to be more stable than 1.66v.
> 
> 1.66v to my surprise consistently crashed in OCCT within the first 60sec while 1.54v ([email protected]) is now ticking smoothly 14mins+ of OCCT large data set test, which from my experience tends to detect RAM/MC errors very quickly. I've used to have a system which wouldn't crash at all when gaming and "normally" using PC but fail OCCT within 10mins every time.
> 
> EDIT2: Yep, that's not VTT, those sticks simply don't like vDIMM at 1.65v but run fine at 1.54v. Well, that's no problem at all.


No surprise I guess at those volts. Planning on keeping the CPU long?








I had no issue running 1.2v at 3200mhz, but anything above 3800mhz needs more than the 1.35v I'm comfortable with.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> No surprise I guess at those volts. Planning on keeping the CPU long?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no issue running 1.2v at 3200mhz, but anything above 3800mhz needs more than the 1.35v I'm comfortable with.


With this RAM it doesn't need anywhere near this much VTT it needed with the slow ones. That's why I started so high with it (I thought I just had a stubborn IMC ).

Currently at 1.3V VTT for 3.5Ghz uncore 30GB/s read 22GB/s write 34GB/s copy 47.2ns latency.
Will settle somewhere around here for 24/7.
Maybe will up the uncore to 3.7Ghz, but nothing crazy. I'am already satisfied with those numbers as it is.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> 5820K stock = Westmere @ 4.5Ghz.


No it is not. Stock 5820k is more like 10% slower:
http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/luke-hill/intel-core-i7-5820k-haswell-e-6-core-cpu-review/6/
(This is just looking at FS physics)


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> No it is not. Stock 5820k is more like 10% slower:
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/luke-hill/intel-core-i7-5820k-haswell-e-6-core-cpu-review/6/
> (This is just looking at FS physics)


Well I scored 14749 @ 4.3Ghz and that was with slower RAM than I'am running now. But I wouldn't rely exclusively on this score when comparing it to 5820K. You need to take ST into account as well.
Either way, let's say it's a region of 4.25-4.5Ghz.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Alright, so i replaced them with 3x BLT4G3D1869DT1TX0CEU and what a difference this has made!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome. Much more bandwidth with much lower clocked uncore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth pointing out also these are doublesided and old sticks were single sided. But probably the biggest thing which the difference are the secondary timings which were a mess on Fury


Thank you for posting your results. Now where is that guy that claimed "all you need is high Uncore to get 30GB/s+", ok those weren't the exact words. High Uncore requires more heat and more voltage usage. With a good setup and timings you don't necessarily need a big uncore OC.

You can probably drop your uncore+voltage even more and still get good bandwidth.


----------



## PipJones

I've been tinkering with RAM recently, results for those that are interested.

Two sets of 12GB Corsair Vengeance, a 1600 and a 2000.

4200Mhz CPU / 3800 NB / 800 Memory (4:1)



4200Mhz CPU / 3800 NB / 1000 Memory (5:1) 10-10-10-27-CR1



4200Mhz CPU / 3800 NB / 1000 Memory (5:1) 10-10-10-27-CR2



I can't get NB up to 4000.

I'd like to get the latency lower, not stable @ 9-10-9-27 ... not sure where to go to be honest! Open to suggestions, polite ones only.

I was also tinkering with 6x2 Dominator 1866, results weren't worth recording.


----------



## SmOgER

As per my findings X58 is sensitive to RAM with somewhat inferior hardware/build quality - asymmetric (single sided etc), high density chips... and it hates "messy" secondary timings.

For best results, you need symmetrical double sided RAM which naturally has a nice even decently tight. By naturally I mean, there is no need for those ridiculous branded XMP profiles where timings are literally all over the place solely focusing on lowering CL but making things worse in other areas.

If you see the RAM rated for something like 9-10-9-24 I would immediately get suspicious. Quality kits usually have no problems matching tRCD and tCL. If you see otherwise, often it means that it's essentially a tweaked version of slower RAM.
tRFC is quite good indicator as well. Poor RAM usually has it sky high for profiles above 1600Mhz.

Several posts above you can see my findings and huge difference in bandwidth comparing the 2 kits which in theory should differ in speed only marginally (at least judging by their price and primary XMP timings).


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> As per my findings X58 is sensitive to RAM with somewhat inferior hardware/build quality - asymmetric (single sided etc), high density chips... and it hates "messy" secondary timings.
> 
> For best results, you need symmetrical double sided RAM which naturally has a nice even decent timings. By naturally I mean, there is no need for those ridiculous branded XMP profiles where timings are literally all over the place solely focusing on lowering CL but making things worse in other areas.
> 
> If you see the RAM rated for something like 9-10-9-24 I would immediately get suspicious. Quality kits usually have no problems matching tRCD and tCL. If you see otherwise, often it means that it's essentially a tweaked version of slower RAM.
> 
> Several posts ago you can see my findings and huge difference in bandwidth comparing the 2 kits which in theory should differ in speed only marginally (at least judging by their price and primary XMP timings).


This corsair is just cheap branded 10-10-10-27-CR2. I'm just trying different kits for the hell of it.

To be honest, I've never looked too much into the methodology behind RAM tuning.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> This corsair is just cheap branded 10-10-10-27-CR2. I'm just trying different kits for the hell of it.
> 
> To be honest, I've never looked too much into the methodology behind RAM tuning.


My current RAM is also one of the cheapest kits I could get, but it performs like a champ. Cause I choose it wisely second time of asking.









I'am probably gonna settle with these settings for now. Couldn't quite get uncore at 3.5Ghz stable with 1.35VTT or less for more than 2 hours of OCCT. But the difference in bandwidth between 3.5 and 3.3 in this case is not very meaningful anyway.











PS. Just ticked 5 hours on OCCT as I'am writing this. This one was really tough to pass as at one point as was even watching AceStream in the foregroun which is known to be somewhat stressful on IMC by itself, not to mention that you can barely load the webpages with OCCT (large data set) running in the background...

PPS. That tRFC can go as low as ~80, but I left it on auto for the sake of stability for now. My previous kit had it at ~280 @ 1950 and wouldn't even POST below ~185. Terrible it was.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> My current RAM is also one of the cheapest kits I could get, but it performs like a champ. Cause I choose it wisely second time of asking.


Yes, I'm envious of your results! I'm seriously tempted to get some myself ...


----------



## TB13

I was too much of a little girl to cross flash my P6T V2 so I picked up a P6X58D-E. Really like the board so far, I couldn't improve my OC, but I think moving from 6 sticks for ram to 3 may help a bit. Picked up some 4GB HyperX 1866 sticks to replace the 2GB HyperX 1600 sticksI have right now.


----------



## DRKreiger

Some of the better ram I have tested (fair priced) so far, next to the samsung wonder ram. Is Ballistix Tactical LP.
Running 1926mhz 9-9-9-24-trfc160-TFAW24 1.52V's

24 gigs costed like $120


----------



## Dhiru

I think Kingston rams are not good for the X58 platform. I currently have Kingston HyperX Beast 2400Mhz 16GB (2x8GB) kits, which I had bought locally. I was very much limited with choices since DDR3 kits were rare in the local market. Although the online reviews of this ram are very good, I just can't get the most out of it.

It's impossible for me to get Copy speeds above 25000 MB/s. I get the following results with 9-11-11-25 timings.



These are the XMP settings in AIDA. I have tried every ram timing, even CL11 which seems to give the same approximate results (Give or take 1000 MB/s).



I can't increase the uncore over 3600Mhz since my board only allows uncore increments in a multiple of 2. I can only get it to 4000Mhz and having it stable at that high clock needs a lot of VTT on my X5670.

Do I get a new ram? I really need more than 16GB and it's really hard for me to find 24GB Triple Channel kits with decent shipping costs.


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Some of the better ram I have tested (fair priced) so far, next to the samsung wonder ram. Is Ballistix Tactical LP.
> Running 1926mhz 9-9-9-24-trfc160-TFAW24 1.52V's
> 
> 24 gigs costed like $120


hmm ive been debating on buying some. I think im gonna pull the trigger after seeing this.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

HELP! I'm becoming a RAM addict. Bought a set of the samsung wonder ram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Alright, so i replaced them with 3x BLT4G3D1869DT1TX0CEU and what a difference this has made!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome. Much more bandwidth with much lower clocked uncore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth pointing out also these are doublesided and old sticks were single sided. But probably the biggest thing which the difference are the secondary timings which were a mess on Fury. As far as I'am concerned, loose secondary timings usually indicate that the chips being used are generally cheap/slow and when they were branded XMP profile squezzed absolutely everything from them sacrificing the actual performance (with loose secondary timings that generally no one pays attention to) to make them stable with relatively low CAS.


I can't find that exact kit in the US, and looking at pics on newegg the similar kits all look single sided.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148557&ignorebbr=1
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148560&ignorebbr=1

I might grab 2 sets of these if I can find them cheaper. A friend has a set but he's not into overclocking so I don't know if they'll OC.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231538&ignorebbr=1


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> hmm ive been debating on buying some. I think im gonna pull the trigger after seeing this.


Great ram, low voltage and good timings. I saw reviews where they had it as high as 2133mhz 1.65v's. don't remember the exact timings. I would highly recommend them


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Great ram, low voltage and good timings. I saw reviews where they had it as high as 2133mhz 1.65v's. don't remember the exact timings. I would highly recommend them


heres to hoping they can do cas 6 at 1600. I have a 4gb kit of blacklines that are rated 1600 6-8-6-24 and id be happy with a 8gb kit that could do roughly that or atleast cas 7


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> HELP! I'm becoming a RAM addict. Bought a set of the samsung wonder ram.
> I can't find that exact kit in the US, and looking at pics on newegg the similar kits all look single sided.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148557&ignorebbr=1
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148560&ignorebbr=1
> 
> I might grab 2 sets of these if I can find them cheaper. A friend has a set but he's not into overclocking so I don't know if they'll OC.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231538&ignorebbr=1


I have the "LP" version of those sticks and love them. I have not tried for 1900mhz+ with 8-8-8-24 yet. But 9-9-9-24 CR1 is great at 1920.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I have the "LP" version of those sticks and love them. I have not tried for 1900mhz+ with 8-8-8-24 yet. But 9-9-9-24 CR1 is great at 1920.


Are yours the 4GB sticks? I have 5 of the 8GB LP. 3 of them reach the bclk wall, haven't tried the other two since they're in my server.


----------



## DRKreiger

8 gig sticks x3


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanzylol*
> 
> heres to hoping they can do cas 6 at 1600. I have a 4gb kit of blacklines that are rated 1600 6-8-6-24 and id be happy with a 8gb kit that could do roughly that or atleast cas 7


I was able to get 7-7-7-21 1596


----------



## seanzylol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I was able to get 7-7-7-21 1596


that works


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I was able to get 7-7-7-21 1596


Are yours 1600 or 1866 memory?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> HELP! I'm becoming a RAM addict. Bought a set of the samsung wonder ram.
> I can't find that exact kit in the US, and looking at pics on newegg the similar kits all look single sided.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148557&ignorebbr=1
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148560&ignorebbr=1
> 
> I might grab 2 sets of these if I can find them cheaper. A friend has a set but he's not into overclocking so I don't know if they'll OC.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231538&ignorebbr=1


Look them up at the crucial website.

If they are 512Meg x 64, that means they are double sided.









The pics on newegg are just generic ones and possibly taken from different angles or even of an different kit altogether.

EDIT: Actually no, by itself "512Meg x 64" doesn't necessarily mean that they are double sided as you can have 8x512 chips on one side.
But mine are double sided and also specced as "512Meg x 64" so I would think it's the same for the whole Ballistix Tactical line.


----------



## SmOgER

Alright I'am officially confused as to what they mean by that "512Meg x 64".
I took a closer look, and they consist of 16 chips. So it's 256MBx16.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> Are yours 1600 or 1866 memory?


1600 MHZ LP. very small. I think they may be the same type of IC's as the Samsung 30nm. will run 1600 8-8-8-24 @ 1.35V's


----------



## DRKreiger

Ran a high clock PI 32m run for some fun on lunch


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> 1600 MHZ LP. very small. I think they may be the same type of IC's as the Samsung 30nm. will run 1600 8-8-8-24 @ 1.35V's


They are some kind of 4Gbit Micron D9 variant, which do about 1866 8-8-8-24 @ 1.5V or 2000-2200 9-9-9-24 @ around 1.55-1.6V.


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> 1600 MHZ LP. very small. I think they may be the same type of IC's as the Samsung 30nm. will run 1600 8-8-8-24 @ 1.35V's


The are the same ones you got 7-7-7-21 1596 with?


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> What are you running your W3690 at?


If I recall, its at 4.3Ghz with about 1.34v. 27 multi with 160 BCLK. I have it unplugged and shoved into a corner at the moment. I didn't touch any other voltages or I could probably do better. Not sure if i should touch VTT or anything like that. I'll need to plug it in and check it out again. BOINC Pentathlon is coming up next month. That's what I lost the X5650 in last year. 2 weeks of 100% load. Its my rig "Zeus", not named after the Greek god. I'm a Battletech fan.


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> If I recall, its at 4.3Ghz with about 1.34v. 27 multi with 160 BCLK. I have it unplugged and shoved into a corner at the moment. I didn't touch any other voltages or I could probably do better. Not sure if i should touch VTT or anything like that. I'll need to plug it in and check it out again. BOINC Pentathlon is coming up next month. That's what I lost the X5650 in last year. 2 weeks of 100% load. Its my rig "Zeus", not named after the Greek god. I'm a Battletech fan.


I fell back to my X5660. I think I might have just gotten a crappy chip. I was running normal and 1600MHz memory and it felt choppy. I went back to the [email protected] and it feels much smoother.


----------



## nicke85

I read on afew lastest posts something about crucial ram and samsung wonder chip.
Crucial Balistix 16GB LP (2x8gb) can run
2400Mhz 11-11-11-28 at 1.5V on Rampage 3 Gene with W3690
on Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe with 3770k
run 2400Mhz 11-11-11-28 at 1.475V
I have these setups and can confirm that this ram is good for X58 platform.


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicke85*
> 
> I read on afew lastest posts something about crucial ram and samsung wonder chip.
> Crucial Balistix 16GB LP (2x8gb) can run
> 2400Mhz 11-11-11-28 at 1.5V on Rampage 3 Gene with W3690
> on Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe with 3770k
> run 2400Mhz 11-11-11-28 at 1.475V
> I have these setups and can confirm that this ram is good for X58 platform.


Is that 1.5V vTT or DIMM voltage?


----------



## nicke85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> Is that 1.5V vTT or DIMM voltage?


DIMM voltage


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> The are the same ones you got 7-7-7-21 1596 with?


That's the stuff
I was very pleasantly surprised with my results. I can also see that many other people are wising to theses kits abilities.
Buy what you can before the same fate of the Samsung wonder rams falls upon these.
Discontinued very quickly, and then the prices went through the roof where you could find it


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Some of the better ram I have tested (fair priced) so far, next to the samsung wonder ram. Is Ballistix Tactical LP.
> Running 1926mhz 9-9-9-24-trfc160-TFAW24 1.52V's
> 
> 24 gigs costed like $120


is this the same 1600MHz memory that was 7-7-7-21?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicke85*
> 
> I read on afew lastest posts something about crucial ram and samsung wonder chip.
> Crucial Balistix 16GB LP (2x8gb) can run
> 2400Mhz 11-11-11-28 at 1.5V on Rampage 3 Gene with W3690
> on Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe with 3770k
> run 2400Mhz 11-11-11-28 at 1.475V
> I have these setups and can confirm that this ram is good for X58 platform.


LP as in low profile?
Not sure about those, but the ones that did wonders for me are full profile.









I can POST with 7-8-8-24, but can't go past the win welcome screen at those settings for the life of me (managed to pass boot screen). Don't get me wrong though, I _am_ surprised they post 1950C7, ha!

1950 looks to be a magic number for them, at 1980 my current timings of 8-8-8-24 go from being _fully_ stable to barely booting to desktop.

Needless to say, my current CPU and RAM settings are definitely here to stay for now at least. 195bclk looks like a definite sweet spot.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> is this the same 1600MHz memory that was 7-7-7-21?


I was able to post at 1590 something @ 7-7-7-21. I didn't do a whole lot of stability testing though.
SPD is 8-8-8-24 1600 1.35V's


----------



## xxpenguinxx

For some odd reason I cannot get mine to work right at 1600 7-7-7-21. One of the RAM channels gets dropped when I set it like that. Each stick is stable at those speeds, but they just refuse to work in triple channel.


----------



## nicke85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> LP as in low profile?
> .


Yes low profile. This one
http://www.amazon.com/Crucial-Ballistix-DDR3-1600-BLT4K4G3D1608ET3LX0-BLT4C4G3D1608ET3LX0/dp/B00A14ZSLG

I have before Samsung 30nm wonder ram and think that it is the same chip or maybe Crucial is a far better than Samsung wonder ram


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Amazing memory it looks like!

Need to look into these.


----------



## DunePilot

I think it must be my board I can run with tight 7 timings all day long around 1600 but I absolutely can't get my board to boot higher than 1600s no matter if I boost voltage or not. Tight timings though it'll run all day long. My board also isn't a fan of cold boots.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> For some odd reason I cannot get mine to work right at 1600 7-7-7-21. One of the RAM channels gets dropped when I set it like that. Each stick is stable at those speeds, but they just refuse to work in triple channel.


I think that part is all dependent on the IMC in the chip. I f i try to run 8-8-8-24 1900mhz+ I drop a channel as well. The same goes if i run the uncore at a higher multiplier than 1.8x ram. I can easily achieve that speed, but only through Base clock adjustment.

So it comes down to the grab bag of the processor it seems


----------



## voxson5

Anyone been following the Nvidia product announcement? Does look like a tasty addition to x58 goodness


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> I fell back to my X5660. I think I might have just gotten a crappy chip. I was running normal and 1600MHz memory and it felt choppy. I went back to the [email protected] and it feels much smoother.


I haven't noticed any choppiness with it.


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I haven't noticed any choppiness with it.


I think I just have a bad chip.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> Anyone been following the Nvidia product announcement? Does look like a tasty addition to x58 goodness


I've been following it and yes it does look like a great addition to the X58 platform. There's going to be a ton of benchmarks releasing very soon. I expect 1080p benchmarks to be in the mix, but I will be paying more attention to 4K results given the price point and 1440p.


----------



## arnavvr

Just ordered an X5670, hopefully it clocks better than my 980X.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Just ordered an X5670, hopefully it clocks better than my 980X.


How high did your 980x clock?


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Just ordered an X5670, hopefully it clocks better than my 980X.


Your 980x would have higher multiplier.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Just ordered an X5670, hopefully it clocks better than my 980X.


It may clock higher. but that will depend on your boards max base clock abilities. I would expect 4.2+ at 1.35V's would be attainable.

What is the batch number?


----------



## PipJones

I've been trying to build a better NB cooler for my Sabertooth. The Antec spot cooler isn't working for me.

This is what i've come up with ....

 

Two 1U 10k RPM server fans, attached to what I think was an adapter for a Hard Disk.

On their lowest PWM setting, they spin around 1500 RPM and don't sound too bad. They are loud at 10k, obviously.

I'll post results when I've got it installed.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> It may clock higher. but that will depend on your boards max base clock abilities. I would expect 4.2+ at 1.35V's would be attainable.
> 
> What is the batch number?


Motherboard Is an X58A-OC and it can do 220bclk.

It is a batch A. I don't mind going up to 1.5V.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Motherboard Is an X58A-OC and it can do 220bclk.
> 
> It is a batch A. I don't mind going up to 1.5V.


A31 and last three digits under 150 should be a good chip. 1.5 will likely kill it in a couple months, but the QPI/VTT over 1.35 will kill it, at least damage the IMC pretty quickly.

VCORE at 1.4 is a bit better, but can degrade it


----------



## DR4G00N

I wouldn't worry too much about the vcore as long as it's cool. I've been running my X5650 on and off for benching @ 1.66V with a 280mm AIO cooler for the past 6 months and it's still rock solid @ 4.2GHz 1.3375V which was the oc I used for when it was my daily driver. I'm using the X58A-OC as well.
Every chip is different though so mine may be a special case.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about the vcore as long as it's cool. I've been running my X5650 on and off for benching @ 1.66V with a 280mm AIO cooler for the past 6 months and it's still rock solid @ 4.2GHz 1.3375V which was the oc I used for when it was my daily driver. I'm using the X58A-OC as well.
> Every chip is different though so mine may be a special case.


so 1.66 for what clock?? where is the VTT when benching. have me curious now


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I have to see a screenshot myself, and even then it would be hard for me to believe that the same chip is still running. lol, but that's me and I apologize for it before hand.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> so 1.66 for what clock?? where is the VTT when benching. have me curious now


6 cores w/ HT @ 4.9GHz & 2 cores w/o HT @ 5.1GHz (it's limited by the BCLK). VTT is between 1.2-1.51V depending on if I'm pushing the Uncore & ram or not. It's not a great chip so I don't care if it fries or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I have to see a screenshot myself, and even then it would be hard for me to believe that the same chip is still running. lol, but that's me and I apologize for it before hand.


I'll try to get one next time I have it up and running.


----------



## voxson5

Maybe we should do some degradation trials







?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

You guys are so brave, or wait real overclockers. Which would stand to reason your account here at Overclock.net... DOH!

I can't get myself to try anything above 1.35v. So please don't kill your chip trying to prove anything to me. I would feel bad then...


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> 6 cores w/ HT @ 4.9GHz & 2 cores w/o HT @ 5.1GHz (it's limited by the BCLK). VTT is between 1.2-1.51V depending on if I'm pushing the Uncore & ram or not. It's not a great chip so I don't care if it fries or not.
> I'll try to get one next time I have it up and running.


Which Board do you find better, the EVGA X58 Classified or the OC?. I want a pair of X5670s that will do 4.7Ghz on my SR-2


----------



## arnavvr

If X5670 and W3670 are the same CPU except one works with dual socket boards, then why is the W3670 clocked at 3.06 while the X5670 is clocked at 2.93?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> You guys are so brave, or wait real overclockers. Which would stand to reason your account here at Overclock.net... DOH!
> 
> I can't get myself to try anything above 1.35v. So please don't kill your chip trying to prove anything to me. I would feel bad then...


Real overclocker here to check in. I'm not afraid to go over 1.35v and I actually have to with my 4.8Ghz OC, but I don't see the need to run anything close or above 1.35v for gaming or daily use.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Thanks for the vote of confidence Kana. Yeah I am just a daily user now these days, but I cant stand the stock clocks either, so 4ghz is my safe limit at just below 1.34 (I actually forget what it set to now). What I dont like is that my onboard usb 3.0 is broken at anything above 3.6ghz so I had to disable it and get a USB 3.0 add-in card which works fine at 4ghz.

This system isnt the most fun to use as it has its quirks, but a new system I think isn't providing the new technology to justify the money? I'm waiting for Zen to release so I can see REAL head to head battles to see if Intel still has the lead after all that work with Jim Keller. I probably wont upgrade until 2018 or so, unless I am forced to for some unplanned reason.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Thanks for the vote of confidence Kana. Yeah I am just a daily user now these days, but I cant stand the stock clocks either, so 4ghz is my safe limit at just below 1.34 (I actually forget what it set to now). What I dont like is that my onboard usb 3.0 is broken at anything above 3.6ghz so I had to disable it and get a USB 3.0 add-in card which works fine at 4ghz.
> 
> This system isnt the most fun to use as it has its quirks, but a new system I think isn't providing the new technology to justify the money? I'm waiting for Zen to release so I can see REAL head to head battles to see if Intel still has the lead after all that work with Jim Keller. I probably wont upgrade until 2018 or so, unless I am forced to for some unplanned reason.


I think Jim Keller got a lot done before he left or at least I hope he did. Your board is older now so I guess somethings became defective. A bad overclock and to much voltage or frequency can ruin some components on the board. The USB 3.0 add-in card was probably a better choice for you anyways and it should provide more performance. I'm running 4Ghz + DDR3-1400Mhz [DRAM AUTO = 1.3v] for daily usage.

I can't wait to see what Zen brings. We need competition.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I think Jim Keller got a lot done before he left or at least I hope he did. Your board is older now so I guess somethings became defective. A bad overclock and to much voltage or frequency can ruin some components on the board. The USB 3.0 add-in card was probably a better choice for you anyways and it should provide more performance. I'm running 4Ghz + DDR3-1400Mhz [DRAM AUTO = 1.3v] for daily usage.
> 
> I can't wait to see what Zen brings. We need competition.


Broadway e looks really promising might actually dethrone the SR-2


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Which Board do you find better, the EVGA X58 Classified or the OC?. I want a pair of X5670s that will do 4.7Ghz on my SR-2


I find that the OC is better. It oc's ~100MHz higher at the same voltage and has great USB 3 & SATA 3.
The only nice things about the classy that the OC lacks are the amount of i/o ports and having the ability to run 7 pcie cards @ 16x/8x/8x/8x/8x/8x/8x or quad gpu @ 16x/16x/16x/16x.









Here's my X5650 @ 4.2GHz 1.3375V running Aida 64 for 10mins & another run @ 4.8GHz 1.6V for 3mins <- was starting to get too hot for comfort. 1.66V was 90C+ after 10sec so I backed it off a little.
(Ignore what Realtemp says about the freq, it doesn't like when turbo boost is enabled on this board).
4.2GHz 1.328V Idle 1.344V Load, 1.22V VTT, 3056MHz Uncore, 1528MHz 7-7-7-24-60 1T


4.8GHz 1.584V Idle 1.616V Load, 1.3V VTT, 3504MHz Uncore, 1314MHz 7-7-7-24-60 1T


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I think Jim Keller got a lot done before he left or at least I hope he did. Your board is older now so I guess somethings became defective. A bad overclock and to much voltage or frequency can ruin some components on the board. The USB 3.0 add-in card was probably a better choice for you anyways and it should provide more performance. I'm running 4Ghz + DDR3-1400Mhz [DRAM AUTO = 1.3v] for daily usage.
> 
> I can't wait to see what Zen brings. We need competition.


Yeah at first when I first heard about Zen I was thinking yeah right, but over time and a lot of research I remember what happened the last time Jim worked this hard for AMD and then we got AMD64. He can't possibly do that again, but what he could have done is given us a true competitor to Intel's offerings. Only time and testing will tell. I think Intel just has such a huge head start for AMD to overcome, but the fact that they just laid off over 12,000 PC jobs makes me wonder if they are not going to bother trying so hard against Zen. Hell Zen, or maybe Zen gen 2 might become a direct competitor to anything Intel has, and THAT would be fantastic for PC's.

Just have to hope PC's stay relevant enough to invest so much money into, and even that gives me no confidence.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Broadway e looks really promising might actually dethrone the SR-2


Possibly since Intel is going back to the X58 ways of overclocking finally. Still I'd have to consider the price for the DDR4, CPU and Motherboard. I'm sure I'm going to want a new PC case as well. I'm pretty sure I'll be sticking with my Sabertooth brand no matter if I do decide to stick with Intel. Those new ASUS boards looks awesome and still have the 5 year warranty.

https://www.asus.com/media/global/products/ZQZ0CaZLeuRr4LTX/oZOUZBYNntnM1c7D_setting_fff_1_90_end_500.png

https://www.asus.com/media/global/products/ZQZ0CaZLeuRr4LTX/VD3KeiTRpc08IKdJ_setting_fff_1_90_end_500.png

Hopefully AMD competes and gets a Sabertooth board as well. I know that AMD already has Sabertooth boards by the way. I'm talking about the new architecture.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah at first when I first heard about Zen I was thinking yeah right, but over time and a lot of research I remember what happened the last time Jim worked this hard for AMD and then we got AMD64. He can't possibly do that again, but what he could have done is given us a true competitor to Intel's offerings. Only time and testing will tell. I think Intel just has such a huge head start for AMD to overcome, but the fact that they just laid off over 12,000 PC jobs makes me wonder if they are not going to bother trying so hard against Zen. Hell Zen, or maybe Zen gen 2 might become a direct competitor to anything Intel has, and THAT would be fantastic for PC's.
> 
> Just have to hope PC's stay relevant enough to invest so much money into, and even that gives me no confidence.


Well for PC gaming AMD was competitive and DX12 will only improve AMD performance with the use of more cores\hardware. Yes we need competition from AMD to at least make Intel think twice. AMD is making some bold moves and bold claims. I'm hoping those claims have become reality and then some by now. They must be investing in something big to have a lot of layoffs and selling. Intel has a lock on the market and a lock on the pricing for "performance" or cores. Intel also has much faith in constantly selling the same 5% increase tech with new motherboard requirements. Since the PC software hasn't been requiring new technology if properly programmed really makes me think twice before spending literally $1500+ on a new build. I still remember the days when you needed a good computer to run older versions of Windows properly. Now after Windows Vista, 7 and 10, the Windows OS doesn't require much of anything to run properly.

At the moment I'm planning on using my X58 throughout 2016 and 2017. I'll might be ready to upgrade my Fury X in 2017 as wellg, I'd have to wait and see what the GPU market is looking like then after 2 years of usage. I'm thinking by 2018 the prices "hopefully" will have settles across the board and we will know by then how well AMD is performing in different categories [mainstream, performance, high end etc] against Intel. Whenever I decide to upgrade to another architecture I'm going to plan on using that setup for at least 5 years as well. Looks like I'll be getting around 7 years [possibly more] out of the X58 and that's what I call value for the price! These are simply my plan and I know most gamers\X58 users might upgrade before then. I just want my upgrade to actually be worth it with 100% no regrets. If I feel my CPU is still performing in 2018 then I'll stick with my X58+X5660 a bit longer. Or in other words, if I'm still using the roughly the same programs and PCIe 2.0x16 continues to hold up in gaming, I'll stick with my X58. Only time will tell.


----------



## srialmaster

@Kana-Maru

Hopefully your hardware will last that long. As far as the Sabertooth line goes, I always thought it was kinda lacking, but that is my opinion.

How many people do you know that uses all of the slots on a R3F? I am running 2x gtx 680s, kingston hyperx predator, and a usb3 card. I moved my 2nd 680 over and now have a pcie 1x free and I am looking for a HDD controller to drop in there. I have 7x 3TBs and 1x optical. I have plenty of space with my cooler master haf stacker 935 and an extra 915R. 1x 915R houses my HDDs and my other houses my H110i GTX. I still have room for 5x more drives when I get my HDD controller card.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

@Kana-Maru,









Do you pride yourself in being good at deciphering information about NVIDIA, Intel and AMD by chance? I been paying such close attention to EVERYTHING I can find related to those 3 companies that I think I am just now beginning to fully understand and "see" what has been happening over the last half decade or more, which 99.9% of the consumers are usually blinded to. Watch the below videos, pause on every slide he presents and pay close attention to the information, as it just might make you go, oh snap, lol like it did me. Then carefully listen to the podcast captured of one of the lead AMD developers talking about the future of gaming, at the 10 minute mark she almost completely gives it away that multi gpu scalability is the only way of the future.

I am in shock because it makes perfect sense now why Intel is slowly backing out of the PC and why NVIDIA looks to slowly be moving into other markets.

Enjoy
AMD Master Plan - Part 1 - History (listen carefully)
AMD Master Plan - Part 2 - The Future of Gaming (listen very carefully and pause to read slides)
Podcast from Lead AMD Developer indiscriminately confirming much of the Master Plan info is not just conjecture, but actual fact.
http://fudzilla.com/news/processors/38381-amd-s-new-interconnect-tech-is-coherent-fabric (short supporting article)

By the way, my next card was supposed to be a 1080, but now I am not so sure any more (one month ago I was 100 million percent sure my next card was going to be a GTX 1080, lol). I now feel utterly compelled to wait to see what Vega is all about, or to see if AMD announces a multi-gpu console SoC in the next few years, which would instantly tell me its all true.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> @Kana-Maru
> 
> Hopefully your hardware will last that long. As far as the Sabertooth line goes, I always thought it was kinda lacking, but that is my opinion.
> 
> How many people do you know that uses all of the slots on a R3F? I am running 2x gtx 680s, kingston hyperx predator, and a usb3 card. I moved my 2nd 680 over and now have a pcie 1x free and I am looking for a HDD controller to drop in there. I have 7x 3TBs and 1x optical. I have plenty of space with my cooler master haf stacker 935 and an extra 915R. 1x 915R houses my HDDs and my other houses my H110i GTX. I still have room for 5x more drives when I get my HDD controller card.


Well I like the Sabertooth and the Sabertooth X58 has been awesome so far, but of course there's always alternatives. When the time comes I'll have to weigh all of the options. 5 year warranty, no questions asked is pretty big for starters. That stacker you have is a pretty cool add-on. You have a lot going on with your RIG. I'm only looking to add two more 500GB [or 480GB] SATA SSDs running RAID 0 [nearly 1TB together]. After that I believe I'll be done with the HDDs and SDDs. I also need to find a PCie SATA 3 card. That would put me at 4x7200rpm 1TB HDDs, 2x128GBs SSDs '[RAID 0], 1xM.2 SSD and a USB 3.0 backup drive. Well plus those two SSDs drives I want to get. Obviously I have my 7200rpm split and running two different volumes in RAID 0.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> @Kana-Maru,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you pride yourself in being good at deciphering information about NVIDIA, Intel and AMD by chance? I been paying such close attention to EVERYTHING I can find related to those 3 companies that I think I am just now beginning to fully understand and "see" what has been happening over the last half decade or more, which 99.9% of the consumers are usually blinded to. Watch the below videos, pause on every slide he presents and pay close attention to the information, as it just might make you go, oh snap, lol like it did me. Then carefully listen to the podcast captured of one of the lead AMD developers talking about the future of gaming, at the 10 minute mark she almost completely gives it away that multi gpu scalability is the only way of the future.
> 
> I am in shock because it makes perfect sense now why Intel is slowly backing out of the PC and why NVIDIA looks to slowly be moving into other markets.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Master Plan - Part 1 - History (listen carefully)
> AMD Master Plan - Part 2 - The Future of Gaming (listen very carefully and pause to read slides)
> Podcast from Lead AMD Developer indiscriminately confirming much of the Master Plan info is not just conjecture, but actual fact.
> http://fudzilla.com/news/processors/38381-amd-s-new-interconnect-tech-is-coherent-fabric (short supporting article)


I try to decipher as much information as I can from all companies. Especially when my hard earned dollars are spent on these companies. I have noticed over the years that the masses easily lose their common sense for "hype". It's been really heavy the last couple of years. I watched the videos you posted and read the links. The videos were a nice blast from the past and shows me that I'm really aging lol. I started thinking about the days when I used to play Tomb Raider 2 in the late 1990s on my old PC tower. Ah the memories and that CRT.

I don't know why I went back so far. Anyways the guy in the video analysis are spot on. I like how he spoke about how people assume "Nvidia is\was better" based on pure Nvidia PR + Marketing. I also love he provided proof and showed how AMD was competitive with their GPU performance and still lost a ton of market share to Nvidia. The same things happen in different markets, console gaming, cell phone markets etc and of course the CPU market. Word of mouth goes a long way, but shady advertisement goes further. I know that AMD has the tools to do some amazing things, I'm just hoping they continue to realize what they have and work with it. DX11 vs DX12 CPU scaling has already shown that AMD was thinking ahead of time many years ago. I already knew that the interposer could be used with several components.

The last link you posted made me smile. I always hoped that AMD would use the interposer with their CPUs\GPUs\RAM and their architecture. I first began to think about early last year in 2015. There's a lot of potential there and it could give them the edge over Nvidia in the GPU market and Intel in the CPU market. Gaming wise AMD could be sitting on gold, but I won't go into to much detail at the moment. AMD just needs to get this "correct" the first time. There is a lot of speculation going on and many people are understandably skeptical about AMD CPUs are this point. I'd be the first to say that AMD GPUs usually doesn't get a fair shake. I noticed this over the years when I was running my GTX 500 and GTX 600 series. Hopefully AMD can hit the nail on the head and give us a platform that can perform well and give us an alternative to Intel.

As far as Intel moving away from the PC market, I noticed this years ago. I remember reading some articles back in 2012\2013 about how Intel was supposedly planning to stop consumers\gamers from replacing their CPUs, instead using BGA. When I worked at IBM\Lenovo I remember those BGAs and how they were soldered onto the motherboard. This was many years and ago I've worked with a lot of PC companies over the years so my memory could be off as far as the company brand I worked for. Soldering memory is also not out of the question and has been done as well. So if you have irreplaceable RAM and CPU [or damaged components] you'll have to buy a new board altogether or send it in for repairs if you have a warranty. Guess who you'll be buying that board+soldered components from. Even if it isn't Intel, Intel still comes out on top since they are controlling the actual [IP] hardware directly while cutting out the 3rd party. The OEMs would love this situation, especially Dell who known for their terrible non-standard motherboard factors. The way I see it is that the OEMs could force you to buy their proprietary PC parts [PSU etc]. That's a win-win for OEMs for sure. aOf course this is all my fearful specultion. I don't want to see an end to the desktop PC with replaceable parts, but all it takes is a ton of people to start purchasing these BGAs and then Intel and OEMs will really stick it to us.

There was speculation that Intel would focus solely on the CPU and leave the motherboard implementation up to the external vendors [HP, Dell, Lenovo, Asus, Gigabyte etc.] while sending the vendors the much needed chipsets. Well that seems to be the case now we won't be seeing anymore Intel Skulls, that's for sure. The PC market hasn't exactly been booming. Intel has ventured out many years ago into the cell phone market as well. With the 5%-10% CPU\architecture increases, the fact that we are flooded with so many CPUs in the market and the fact that Intel forces a motherboard upgrade as well. It seems like they are putting all of their cards on the table and trying to make as much money as they possibly can. I remember just taking a look at all of the CPUs on the market and I was really wondering why there were so many Intel CPUs. It's confusing for someone new who is entering the PC market. Back to that PR and marketing, gamers and regular consumers coming into the PC field will ask a question and just about everyone will recommend a overpriced Intel CPU over a competitive priced AMD, even if the person doesn't need a "powerful" CPU. Just think about how websites and gamers were recommending the GTX 970 over the R9 390 _Everyone doesn't need a "power house" to do a some basic web browsing, play a few games @ 720p\1080p and word processing for crying out loud.

Anyways I'll wrap this up now, Intel has done their dirt to hurt AMD CPUs in the past and now they are finished with the desktop market. If they aren't completely finished they are clearly winding down. AMD has gotten smart and started to focus on other areas outside of PC as well. AMD still has the chance to regain some of the market from Intel, but as I stated earlier they have to do this right. They need a competitive and successful [Zen] launch. None of that cherry picking numbers crap.

_
Quote:


> By the way, my next card was supposed to be a 1080, but now I am not so sure any more (one month ago I was 100 million percent sure my next card was going to be a GTX 1080, lol). I now feel utterly compelled to wait to see what Vega is all about, or to see if AMD announces a multi-gpu console SoC in the next few years, which would instantly tell me its all true.


Well there's a lot of "hype" around Nvidia GTX 1080 right now. There's a lot of things that are being ignored as well. So far the only information we have is the info coming directly from Nvidia and of course we know if this was the other way around & it was AMD, we would be getting a ton of "complaints" about cherry picking results. Nvidia knows their fanboys and "die heart fanboys" will purchase golden poop with a Nvidia logo from them, which is why get things like $1000 Titans that are obsolete in a year and is beaten by cards half it's price. I'll be waiting for benchmarking, but Nvidia advertisement and hype train has gone off the rails. Personally I'm content with my Fury X regardless of the outcome, but I'd like to see some actual benchmarks first. This isn't the case for hyped up fanboys who have already vowed to purchase the card before any info was released at all. Nvidia shows Doom running 1080p and people go crazy......I'm like 1080p for a card that cost more than $350? The GTX 1080 taking it to another level though, for starters, get the 1080 for $599 or the special "Founders Edition", which is marketing crap talk for a "Triple SSS, Super-Shiny-Special reference card" for $699. There's much more to this, but this post is already to long.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Haha, yeah I love those too long posts when I want a decent reply, and that was mighty damn decent bud. LOL

I'm no fanboy of either team and never have been, I'm just too damn old for that, turning 50 in a few weeks. I have spent twice as much over the years on NVIDIA and even more on Intel. Fanboys to me look like a bunch of teenage girls at a Justin Bieber concert. And yes I agree it looks like NVIDIA is just content with milking their own, umm what did he call it? Main Share? lol, all the 1080 stuff I keep reading makes it seem like it can power the next SpaceX launch. Doesn't it look like they are trying to push that Main Share even higher before AMD's Vega launch though? Don't get me wrong, I'm sure its a VERY strong card and I WANT ONE, and I really needed that damn DVI port, but man the hype is pouring on stronger than ever and I just don't like to purchase hype. I would still get one for the DVI alone, but if their drivers are going to start lowering in quality I just cant risk that. I am one that pushes my cards as long as possible and I wont be dealing with broken drivers in a few years.

So here is what I am hoping happens, AMD releases a card that just utterly blows the gaming world wide open and crushes, I mean CRUSHES the 1080 or 1080 Ti and they don't do any of that hype building, just allowing the new level of performance to speak for itself. I want to see another 5870 rabbit pulled from their hats TIMES TWO. Just so I can see some competition with that Main Share thing. My only hope is that it doesn't force NVIDIA to get out of the PC game and instead causes them to refocus back into the PC market, which unfortunately I doubt will happen since there is a 1000 times more money going to be in the autonomous auto industry. Money talks and if the $ isn't in the PC industry shareholders will find another industry to make money from. This autonomous car thing they are spending billions in and the ARM console thing just means they are spending our gamers money elsewhere, instead of directly on gamer tech. While AMD's 90% gaming market is all for gaming.

What entices me to hold out even further is the fact that if GPU and APU's will all look like one giant GPU to the game engine, what happens when Zen has 16 cores running at 4 or 5 ghz with two Navi based GPU's built in and a Fury X3 with 4 Navi GPU's built into a single video card? How in the hell is NVIDIA with their single giant GPU going to compete with 6 Navi GPU's, or even 3 Vega? They went with 16nm, so even if NV does do multi gpu, they will still only have 4 GPU's max on a single card without an APU to add more umph to their FPS numbers. That fanboy NVIDIA gamer is going to have to swallow some pride and buy a AMD Zen chip just to compete with the AMD gamer. And then the AMD gamer is going to shove the fact that they know they are using a AMD APU to power that NVIDIA GPU, haha. That is just hilarious to think about...

I agree with that guy, if multi GPU becomes the way of the future NVIDIA's Main Share might finally tank, just because they do not have a x86 APU of their own to boost the performance of their next great video card. NVIDIA would need 6 GPU's on a single card just to compete with AMD's 4, and at the same time costing NVIDIA much more money to produce it. OR NVIDIA will need to recommend to all their customers to run their cards on AMD APU hardware, and I just don't see that happening. This is going to be a very exciting and interesting time over the next few years for sure.

AMD + ATI merger + Console + the Mantle/DX12 thing completely on their side = utter genius for AMD. I wish I had $10,000 to drop on AMD stock now while its still low, because it might be worth gold in a few years.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Haha I'll try to make this post even longer then! Nah I'm just joking, but we will see how long this post ends up being won't we.









Well this isn't the first time either company has done a paper launch [GTX 1070...smh], but the hype is all over the GTX 1080 with info coming from Nivida. There has been nothing showing the GTX 1070 [$379], which also has a "Founders Edition" which is "Triple SSS, Super-Shiny-Special reference card" & it cost $70 more [$449]. I've seen it all now. Paying more for a reference card smh. It appears Nvidia is possibly trying to set the pricing for AIBs which ultimately increases their [Nvidia] bottom line. I don't like the current trend with the prices we have now. In 2015, AMD high end card was $650, while Nvidia markets $650 980 Ti reference - $1050.00 Titan and non refs 980 Ti GPUs. That's a big difference and please tell me why "1920x1080p" has become "a thing" again over the past year in a half and MUST be tested? The way I see it the $300-$450 card should be targeting 1440p and the $450+ should be targeting 1440p + 4K given the high end prices.

There was a lot of discussion in the Doom topic about running 1080p and of course Nvidia fans were defending the 1080p gameplay. Which basically went like this "At least it can run high frame rates for smoother gameplay for my monitor @ 120Hz\144hz". Some people [including myself] questioned this "hype video" behavior by easily stating that a $250-$300 GTX or Radeon has no problems maxing 1080p games. Push come to shove if you need more performance you can easily turn off unnecessary graphical options for a nice boost @ 1080p. It's a fast paced, dark Doom game so lowering a few settings should not affect the Image Quality that much. Nvidia claims the game was running "Ultra", but I never seen the graphical settings in the video. Another issue is that once the player stopped staring at walls and dark areas [giving the GTX 1080 a 150-180fps] and enemies started to attack, the fps dropped to the low 100s-fps. Personally I only benchmark 1440p and 4K traditionally with my Fury X, but now I'm finding myself adding 1080p benchmarks to prove the Fury X results aren't as "bad" or "low" as some of these websites are claiming. It's getting bad and worse for AMD, but Nvidia knows their consumers and their marketing team is full force now. I'm talking super marketing. Nvidia employees are uploading GTX 1080 all over the place [Fire Strike, Ashes of the Singularity databases]. There are "leaks" constantly releasing and the first thing people do is compare it to a outdated Fury X result. I can only smh as this point, however, there are still some sane gamers out there who aren't falling for Nvidia marketing until they see benchmarks. There's a lot of questions that aren't being asked to Nvidia because of the hype train.

AMD has made it clear for some time now that they are going to be targeting the mainstream GPU market and the Fury X will remain the high end. Overall I think it's a smart move. Tons of gamers can't afford to purchase those overpriced high end GPUs. The reason I call some GPUs overpriced is because some companies are stubborn to drop the prices even when the benchmarks shows the competition is performing better, OR when the said company drops the price it's much to late or near the EOL [cleaning house for new cards]. We all know who this company and it's partners are. If AMD can steal the mainstream market in the $100-$300 area this could be a huge win. Instead of focusing on creating something high-end they can easily focus on their mainstream implementations and supporting their current high end GPUs. People are really going to be watching the Maxwell GPUs now as well to see if they are going to suffer the same fate as the Kepler GPUs. I think Nvidia is trying to force AMDs hand and get them to rush something out to the market turn down the hype and GTX 1080\1070 sales. This would be a dumb move for AMD to ramp up their new architectures for a rapid release. I wanted to say that AMD could release something like a dual 390X2 and giving it a competitive price, but that would require them to also focus on CrossFireX updates. SLI and CFX just isn't going to get better unless the developers focus on multiple GPU usage in DX12 and Vulkan. In the end I'd rather AMD not do this unless they plan on giving the card full CFX support. Otherwise it would just make gamers even more upset.

With "decent" to great programming you won't need 4Ghz to 5Ghz. As long as the programmers are using both concurrent and parallel techniques when needed, that is a win win for all gamers [especially AMD GPUs]. The fact that developers are getting used to the AMD architecture thanks to consoles, porting etc, this would also make Zen and AMD GPUs even stronger since AMD GPUs are starving for more work.

From what I'm seeing it appears Nvidia is hiding their flaws by basically increasing the heck out of the core clock. It's running 1733Mhz. That's crazy high! Awesome right[?].......not so fast. So someone posted a GTX 1080 benchmark that was uploaded running DX12 in Ashes of the Singularity and compared it to a old Fury X result. The issue was that the there was a CPU difference issue and the Fury X and 1080 used different game versions [the Fury X was used running a older version of the game]. Another issue for me was the fact that a GTX 1080 reference which is clocked 65% higher than a STOCK, I repeat STOCK, Fury X was only beating the Fury X by 7%-10% @ 1440p once you take the CPU difference into consideration. There are multiple test as well [Normal, Medium, Heavy] which affects the percentage based on the CPU. Feel free to read that last sentence again, yes a GTX 1080 that is clocked 65% higher than a STOCK Fury X was only beating the Fury X by 7%-10%. They didn't even compare Ultra settings. The settings where High for both. The test was unfair, but with a 60% gain on the clock wouldn't you expect much more? If I overclock just about anything over 50% I expect a much better percentage overall. The test is flawed, but I just wanted to point out the fact that Nvidia and fanboys are in super hype mode and not questioning or thinking about anything. I was hoping "someone" would run a DX11 benchmark for comparisons, but nope, only DX12. So it appears that Pascal doesn't support async.

That "Main Share" stuff is pretty strong. All you need is a popular name and every lemming for years will come running regardless of common sense or honest benchmark testing. AMD stock has been rising from the what I've heard lately. It might be gold in a few years. Nvidia has issue with dual GPUs which is probably why they decided to release their $3000+ Titan Z towards professionals. Remember the GTX 690. I know dual GPUs back in the mid 2000s gave Nvidia headaches and heartaches for sure lol. Good old days.

*Edit:*
Oh and I didn't even touch on Nvidia latest tech, Simultaneous Multi-Projection. Basically gimp the edges of the screen for more frames per second. Add that to already massive reference clocks we will be seeing some exaggerated results. I wouldn't be surprised if Nvidia enabled this feature automatically in drivers for Day 1\Week 1 and release another driver update to set things back to normal. LOL that would be evil genius. I expect nothing less of shameful reviews that will probably dedicate areas for the SMP vs cards with no such function. We will see.

.


----------



## DRKreiger

I just rock the GPU i have now, used and clocked, until i can't play anything out.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Woah Kana I just love that post, er I mean article.

Since all game developers are now developing for amd hardware all amd has to do is build a multi gpu console soc. And it's all over then, nothing on earth shy of a meteor striking amd headquarters will slow them down. I don't know who it was that made sure amd won the console battle but THAT and mantle development was the most sheer genius I have ever seen in my 30 years of enthusiast computing.

I love those rare moments in life when things just clear up so much that you can finally see the truth.

Now I understand why nvidia is working so hard on smart cars, lol. They have no choice...


----------



## Kana-Maru

I guess it was a article lol. I had to go back and correct a few mistakes, but I'm sure you knew what I was trying to say. Nvidia didn't "need" the console business and probably let their PC and expensive status go to their head. AMD had the cheaper alternatives along with great tech for all console makers and delivered. There hasn't appeared to be any problems with manufacturing for all of the console companies. I also agree with you about the "rare" moment in life when awesome things start to take place.

Imagine if Nvidia won the console deal this gen. PC gaming would probably be stagnant for another 5 years or so. Thanks to AMD technologies [APUs, GCN, Mantle] both console gaming, Console development\porting and PC gaming is moving forward. AMD has been known to innovate for decades so this is nothing new.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I just rock the GPU i have now, used and clocked, until i can't play anything out.


Well there's no rush. We still have newer GPUs releasing, but no benchmarks yet.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well there's no rush. We still have newer GPUs releasing, but no benchmarks yet.


All I know is that currently my system is far more than capable at 1440p, and should be for quite some time. If i need a little more horse power, I'll just drop anther 780 HOF in the beast and be good for who knows how long. Also, with all this multi GPU tech, and driver development happening, we may see a performance increase in SLI scaling


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Samsung "wonder" RAM came in. Haven't tried tightening timings, just trying SPD timings with first lowered by 1. Does the same as my other wonder RAM kit. CPU was set low to make sure RAM was stable, which is why the Gflops are low.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Samsung "wonder" RAM came in. Haven't tried tightening timings, just trying SPD timings with first lowered by 1. Does the same as my other wonder RAM kit. CPU was set low to make sure RAM was stable, which is why the Gflops are low.


I know that the sweet spot for my wonder sticks was: 1997mhz 8-9-9-26-120 1.47V's. Just felt held back by the 4 gig limitation per stick. What speed/timings are you looking to achieve?

Do you always run in Dual channel?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Not sure what I'm actually trying achieve, just felt like getting another set. I wouldn't mind something that can out perform 2140 9-9-9-24 but I don't think I'm going to get much better on X58. I ran them in dual channel to make sure they could run at the same speeds before mixing them with the other kit.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

@Kana-Maru

Oh boy, here goes more rumors. I hope this isn't what you were talking about, AMD feeling the need to release faster because NVIDIA is doing it.

http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/amd-polaris-macau


----------



## arnavvr

Honestly I love multi gpus, crossfire Hawaiis seem to be the best performance.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Honestly I love multi gpus, crossfire Hawaiis seem to be the best performance.


Well if your familiar with the Master Plan you may be getting your wish with every video card in the future. Subtle hints are starting to look that way. By 2018 we might be seeing 4 GPU's per main stream card, and 8 GPU's on a single enthusiast series Fury X card. 4K is going to need it to really take advantage of the res and to really push what can be done. Not only that there is VR which will obviously push display tech over the top, probably eventually seeing 4K and 8K displays at 240hz, 120 per eye minimum, at PPI levels never even heard of. Single GPU's probably wont cut it any more, they will need many to control each eye display independently, eventually anyway.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> All I know is that currently my system is far more than capable at 1440p, and should be for quite some time. If i need a little more horse power, I'll just drop anther 780 HOF in the beast and be good for who knows how long. Also, with all this multi GPU tech, and driver development happening, we may see a performance increase in SLI scaling


1440p wasn't hard to pull off with a single GTX 670 2GB \ GTX680 - Radeon 7970\7950 in 2012-2013. Even when the games were maxed.

This is why I'm 100% confused when I see $1000+ GTX Titans. $700+ 780 Ti's, $650 - $1049.99 GTX 980 Ti's running 1920x1080p benchmarks. Around 2011-2012 people were moving towards 1440p as being the standard. Some websites were testing the cards as high as 5760x1200 as well. Single GPUs became 4K capable in late 2013. Now that it's 2016 I figured that high-end cards were aimed at maxing 1440p and giving us a decent 4K experience.

Dropping another 780 HOF in might help, but SLI and CFX is becoming a disaster. Possibly a fraud at this point until some things are sorted out with the new APIs. The gamers aren't getting the dual-triple-quad GPU support they need and it's up to the develpers with DX12\Vulkan. You'll get more frame rates if the game supports it, but normally the experience is much worse than a single GPU. The frame times are more or less horrible compared to a single card experience at this point. I was planning on running Quad GPUs, but now after the headaches I had and what I'm reading I think I'll be taking a single high end GPU. This is why I'm running the Fury X instead of a Radeon CFX or GTX SLI.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> @Kana-Maru
> 
> Oh boy, here goes more rumors. I hope this isn't what you were talking about, AMD feeling the need to release faster because NVIDIA is doing it.
> http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/amd-polaris-macau


I heard about this some days ago over the weekend. I don't think anything I've heard or read has been official. As far as I know AMD is suppose to unveiled the Polaris 10 and talk a little about Polaris 11. If AMD is ready to hit the market and they KNOW they can release a finish product that is highly competitive in the mainstream area, they could get away with it. I still don't think they should speed up anything because of the GTX 1080. We all know Nvidia is holding on the GTX 1080 Ti which will probably release extremely late in the year or early next year.

At this point we will just have to wait and see what happens. If AMD is smart I think they already have something planned over the summer to combat the GTX 1080. If not I can certainly think of something for them!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> if AMD is smart I think they already have something planned over the summer to combat the GTX 1080. If not I can certainly think of something for them!


Damn that made me laugh. lol


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Damn that made me laugh. lol










I'm dead serious. There's many DX12 games coming so they probably won't have to do much. Nvidia answer to not properly supporting low level parallel workloads is to force massive core clocks. That is completely defeating the purpose. I've already explained how a 60% higher clock GTX 1080 can only beat a Fury X by 7%. The Fury X was at a disadvantage, but I would expect more from a 60% increase over the Fury stock.

Someone overclocked their Fury [non X] 1150Mhz against the GTX 1080 - 1733MHz [50.7% core clock difference] and the GTX 1080 was only 2.8% faster than the Fury. The Fury was running "Ultra" Shadows and the GTX 1080 was only running "High" Shadows so that 2.8% could be even less. Another issue was that the Fury was using a Quad Core and the GTX 1080 was using a Hexa Core so it's possible that the Fury could have beaten the highly clocked GTX 1080. The guy says he going to update the game and run the test again. I'm just waiting on the results.

I'm hoping AMD does what I "think" they are going to do over the summer and I'm not talking Polaris 10 and 11.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I keep hoping they built a time machine and went into the future 20 years and brought back some of their 2030's GPU engineering designs. But that might be asking a wee bit too much of them. Are you thinking the next Fury might actually be ready? Surely that's not what your thinking, or what's even possible yet, right?

But then again they have had plenty of time for just about anything, including building the first the time machine. hehe


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I keep hoping they built a time machine and went into the future 20 years and brought back some of their 2030's GPU engineering designs. But that might be asking a wee bit too much of them. *Are you thinking the next Fury might actually be ready? Surely that's not what your thinking, or what's even possible yet, right?*
> 
> But then again they have had plenty of time for just about anything, including building the first the time machine. hehe


That's pretty much what I'm thinking, but increasing the current tech.

Well Nvidia marketing strategies are pretty straight forward. In other words Nvidia has been basically doing the exact same thing since the 500\600 series. I can't blame them since it has worked for them so far and the hype around the GTX 1080 proves that it is still working on a lot of gamers. They have performed the same marketing techniques while increasing the prices as well. I'm sure AMD has caught on to Nvidia marketing strategies by now.

So I was thinking that one way to slow down the hype or pee on Nvidia's current parade is with another Fury X release. I was thinking of something like a "Fury X'treme" [ just a corny name I came up with, spare of the moment







]. Instead of the reference Fury X 1050Mhz + HBM they could clock it up to 1300Mhz on the core, give it 80 ROPs, increase the Gpixels/s to 100+ [at least 95+] and give it 8GB GDDR5X vRAM [HBM2 is not ready yet]. The 390\390X already has 8GBs GDDR5. Give it an affordable price point and it could be pure GOLD. Just give it to us! The Fury X currently can throw out 8.6 TFlops. If AMD opens the second Fury X or works with AIBs it could be good. Allowing AIBs to push the card even further and use their own designs could be great as well. I wouldn't give a dang about power usage since it usually doesn't affect the electric bill anyways.

Then again I know this cost money, but the architecture is already there. I think a smart AMD would have already been preparing for something like the current situation regarding the GTX 1080\GTX 1070.

That's just something I would have done if I worked with AMD or brought up during a meeting. It could buy them more time to get their newer architecture ready just in case they run into issues. If it could compete with the GTX 1080 it could be a sneaky way to stay competitive in the high end field and force gamers to make a choice with their hard earned cash.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah that does seem like a perfect plan. I'm personally waiting on a Vega based Fury myself with the HBM2. I'm hoping it's a killer 4K card so I can get the 5 years I want out of my 1440p, before I actually move on to 4K. Navi is too far away for me but what ever gen is after Navi won't be and by then any kinks in the new multi gpu process should be mostly ironed out. I just hope a Vega based Fury will do 96 fps for all AAA games with everything maxed, because if it does its going to last me a long long time. By the time 3rd Gen VR gets here (and the supporting games which is the most important thing) I will probably finally find interest in moving on from the 2D based display. I'm even pretty sure Vega should handle that with ease. But I suspect Navi will be a beast with 4K VR.

But I hope your correct, a new Fury Xtreme would be really cool. Lol


----------



## Kana-Maru

It's wishful thinking right now. We will see what happens over the next 3 months. They still have the mainstream market wide open for them right now.

Man I've been on 4K gaming for awhile now, some years actually. I wish I could just show you how great it is. I can't record while playing at 4K because the fps drops a bit and won't give a fair representation. I also do not have a capture card and even if I did I'm sure it'll cost a pretty penny to capture @ 4K 30fps - 60fps. The least I could do is record it with my cell phone off screen [high quality], but that would be a stretch. I'll come up with something.

In Hitman @ 4K I'm getting around 45fps after the patch+driver update and think that's pretty good considering I was only getting 36fps [Day 1] before the updates. That's 100% max settings by the way. I always max my games even at 4K lol. I can easily lower some settings like AA etc and gain about 5fps - 10fps.

Anyways it's been a blast so far. DX12 only makes things get better and better.


----------



## Scorpion49

I'm back again! I just got a hell of a deal on CL for a Rampage III Gene with i7-920 and 7GB of RAM from a guy that claimed it was broken. Apparently all three of the black RAM slots (the B slots) would not detect any memory for 3-4 years now and he couldn't figure out if it was the CPU or the board so I got it for $40.

I did some fiddling last night and got all of the slots working by some miracle (not even sure what I did) but I'm currently running all 6 slots filled overclocked to 1600mhz 8-8-8-24 (the RAM is all 1066 sticks) and its been doing Prime95 for several hours without issue. Since I feel confident in it now I've ordered up an X5670.

Anyone have some tips on OC'ing the hex xeons on this board? I haven't had an X58 6-core Xeon setup in a while so my memory is rusty, but I do remember the Gene being pretty picky compared to the full ATX boards.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'm back again! I just got a hell of a deal on CL for a Rampage III Gene with i7-920 and 7GB of RAM from a guy that claimed it was broken. Apparently all three of the black RAM slots (the B slots) would not detect any memory for 3-4 years now and he couldn't figure out if it was the CPU or the board so I got it for $40.
> 
> I did some fiddling last night and got all of the slots working by some miracle (not even sure what I did) but I'm currently running all 6 slots filled overclocked to 1600mhz 8-8-8-24 (the RAM is all 1066 sticks) and its been doing Prime95 for several hours without issue. Since I feel confident in it now I've ordered up an X5670.
> 
> Anyone have some tips on OC'ing the hex xeons on this board? I haven't had an X58 6-core Xeon setup in a while so my memory is rusty, but I do remember the Gene being pretty picky compared to the full ATX boards.


Set the bclk to 200 and multi to 20 with 1.25v and see how that goes with the 5670 when you get it. 1.25v and under for 4GHz is a pretty good chip. 1.3v is subpar.

Higher voltage than 1.3v is not too good of a cpu.

Good deal on the gear!


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'm back again! I just got a hell of a deal on CL for a Rampage III Gene with i7-920 and 7GB of RAM from a guy that claimed it was broken. Apparently all three of the black RAM slots (the B slots) would not detect any memory for 3-4 years now and he couldn't figure out if it was the CPU or the board so I got it for $40.
> 
> I did some fiddling last night and got all of the slots working by some miracle (not even sure what I did) but I'm currently running all 6 slots filled overclocked to 1600mhz 8-8-8-24 (the RAM is all 1066 sticks) and its been doing Prime95 for several hours without issue. Since I feel confident in it now I've ordered up an X5670.
> 
> Anyone have some tips on OC'ing the hex xeons on this board? I haven't had an X58 6-core Xeon setup in a while so my memory is rusty, but I do remember the Gene being pretty picky compared to the full ATX boards.


I have RII Gene which is similar. To get to 5GHz I had to modify the VRM cooling. I added a big aluminium heatsink on the top mosfets and a smaller heatsink on the mosfets on the underside of the motherboard. I also cut a hole in my case to get good airflow over the heatsink on the underside mosfets. I also have a custom heatsink on the northbridge.

With the VRM temps stable and a high current PSU overclocking is easy enough.

RIII Gene has an additional jumper on the motherboard (for QPI LLC IIRC) which may be useful. RII doesn't have it so I haven't tried using it.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Set the bclk to 200 and multi to 20 with 1.25v and see how that goes with the 5670 when you get it. 1.25v and under for 4GHz is a pretty good chip. 1.3v is subpar.
> 
> Higher voltage than 1.3v is not too good of a cpu.
> 
> Good deal on the gear!


Cool, basically a drop in as I'm doing 200x18 on the 920 right now (it needs a LOT of volts for 4ghz). Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> I have RII Gene which is similar. To get to 5GHz I had to modify the VRM cooling. I added a big aluminium heatsink on the top mosfets and a smaller heatsink on the mosfets on the underside of the motherboard. I also cut a hole in my case to get good airflow over the heatsink on the underside mosfets. I also have a custom heatsink on the northbridge.
> 
> With the VRM temps stable and a high current PSU overclocking is easy enough.
> 
> RIII Gene has an additional jumper on the motherboard (for QPI LLC IIRC) which may be useful. RII doesn't have it so I haven't tried using it.


Yeah, I'm not shooting for 5ghz by any stretch, I don't have the cooling for it. I'm hoping I can get to around 4200 with a low enough voltage to be decently quiet. I did notice that jumper, I'll have to check it out. Thats something the last Rampage III Formula I had didn't have.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Cool, basically a drop in as I'm doing 200x18 on the 920 right now (it needs a LOT of volts for 4ghz). Thanks.
> Yeah, I'm not shooting for 5ghz by any stretch, I don't have the cooling for it. I'm hoping I can get to around 4200 with a low enough voltage to be decently quiet. I did notice that jumper, I'll have to check it out. Thats something the last Rampage III Formula I had didn't have.


I think the QPI/LLC jumper was on the R3E only, if memory serves me right
Edit: It does have it. Will aid in higher uncore/ and memory clocks


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Since I feel confident in it now I've ordered up an X5670.
> 
> Anyone have some tips on OC'ing the hex xeons on this board? I haven't had an X58 6-core Xeon setup in a while so my memory is rusty, but I do remember the Gene being pretty picky compared to the full ATX boards.


What is the Batch# on the chip?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> It's wishful thinking right now. We will see what happens over the next 3 months. They still have the mainstream market wide open for them right now.
> 
> Man I've been on 4K gaming for awhile now, some years actually. I wish I could just show you how great it is. I can't record while playing at 4K because the fps drops a bit and won't give a fair representation. I also do not have a capture card and even if I did I'm sure it'll cost a pretty penny to capture @ 4K 30fps - 60fps. The least I could do is record it with my cell phone off screen [high quality], but that would be a stretch. I'll come up with something.
> 
> In Hitman @ 4K I'm getting around 45fps after the patch+driver update and think that's pretty good considering I was only getting 36fps [Day 1] before the updates. That's 100% max settings by the way. I always max my games even at 4K lol. I can easily lower some settings like AA etc and gain about 5fps - 10fps.
> 
> Anyways it's been a blast so far. DX12 only makes things get better and better.


Aren't you using VSR though? That's not quite the same as native 4k, but it can give more detail in modern games without MSAA than standard 1080p.

The only reason I'm still on 1080/1200p is because I really can't stand anything less than 60fps. I can max out most _(decently optimized)_ games at 1080p/1200p and a few games at 1440p/1600p while not dropping below 60fps. I'd probably need at least few more 390's to get 60fps solid at 4k.

Of course if I play a game from 5 years ago [email protected] is no problem.









OBS with AMD VCE has very little overhead. I haven't tried recording 4k yet though.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Aren't you using VSR though? That's not quite the same as native 4k, but it can give more detail in modern games without MSAA than standard 1080p.
> 
> The only reason I'm still on 1080/1200p is because I really can't stand anything less than 60fps. I can max out most _(decently optimized)_ games at 1080p/1200p and a few games at 1440p/1600p while not dropping below 60fps. I'd probably need at least few more 390's to get 60fps solid at 4k.
> 
> Of course if I play a game from 5 years ago [email protected] is no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OBS with AMD VCE has very little overhead. I haven't tried recording 4k yet though.


I would say you "can't stand" the fluctuating framerate and not the actual FPS value.
When it's below 60fps (45-60) AND unstable/fluctuating it appears as stuttering and can even give a perception of stable FPS at say 25-30.

Granted it's not always that easy to do (properly) given how some of the games are coded, but locking your FPS to stable constant 50 would probably be the best solution.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I would say you "can't stand" the fluctuating framerate and not the actual FPS value.
> When it's below 60fps (45-60) AND unstable/fluctuating it appears as stuttering and can even give a perception of stable FPS at say 25-30.
> 
> Granted it's not always that easy to do given how some of the games are coded, but locking your FPS to 50 would probably be the best solution.


That's probably accurate. As long as it matches the refresh rate of the monitor then it will probably look fine. 50fps on a 60hz monitor is not going to look smooth _(not unlike a 24p movie on a 60hz display)._


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> What is the Batch# on the chip?


Not sure until I see it. Should be here in a few days.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> The only reason I'm still on 1080/1200p is because I really can't stand anything less than 60fps.


Yeah but your missing out. The 1440p display has a higher PPI, so things like AA can be dropped entirely. I have both a Dell 24" 1200p and a 1440p half an inch away from it. I get the same FPS on both, just because I have to have AA on the 1200p and I can drop it entirely on the 1440p and it still looks better than the 1200p. On my 1440p I get 100 fps on a VERY old 5870 playing CS:GO. I get 60 fps on Crysis 3 as long as I don't go into lush areas, lol. But the point is without any AA and your settings on max its pretty much like 1200p fps, except it looks a HELL of a lot nicer on the 1440p. I even use 2160p textures on my 1440p using my 5870 when playing the Talos Principle, just because it lets me and I maintain over 40 fps, averaging 52 fps which in hind sight is no different then 60.

Only AAA games from 2014 and up are calling for me to replace my 5870. The 1440p is at fault though as that's all I want to play on now. My 5870 still holds its own on the 1200p display.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I've been trying to build a better NB cooler for my Sabertooth. The Antec spot cooler isn't working for me.
> 
> This is what i've come up with ....
> 
> 
> 
> Two 1U 10k RPM server fans, attached to what I think was an adapter for a Hard Disk.
> 
> On their lowest PWM setting, they spin around 1500 RPM and don't sound too bad. They are loud at 10k, obviously.
> 
> I'll post results when I've got it installed.


NB cooler attached, very happy with results. The 10k fans sit idle at around 2000 RPM. Acceptable noise level and keeps NB at 59.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah but your missing out. The 1440p display has a higher PPI, so things like AA can be dropped entirely. I have both a Dell 24" 1200p and a 1440p half an inch away from it. I get the same FPS on both, just because I have to have AA on the 1200p and I can drop it entirely on the 1440p and it still looks better than the 1200p. On my 1440p I get 100 fps on a VERY old 5870 playing CS:GO. I get 60 fps on Crysis 3 as long as I don't go into lush areas, lol. But the point is without any AA and your settings on max its pretty much like 1200p fps, except it looks a HELL of a lot nicer on the 1440p. I even use 2160p textures on my 1440p using my 5870 when playing the Talos Principle, just because it lets me and I maintain over 40 fps, averaging 52 fps which in hind sight is no different then 60.


Not really. Anything less than 60fps will have some stutter as some frames will have to be repeated reducing the smoothness, assuming you are using V Sync _(if you aren't then tearing must not bother you, but that really bothers me)_.

I do play some games in 1440p using VSR and it does help especially as games today use FXAA, for now I'll keep my 1200p monitors until I can get some decent 4k IPS/PVA monitors to replace them preferably with freesync or similar to help mitigate the issues I've mentioned.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> NB cooler attached, very happy with results. The 10k fans sit idle at around 2000 RPM. Acceptable noise level and keeps NB at 59.


Wait, my NB is lower then those temps on a single spotcool. I think, lol.

I've migrated to Ubuntu MATE for now and not sure how to check temps at the moment.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Wait, my NB is lower then those temps on a single spotcool. I think, lol.
> 
> I've migrated to Ubuntu MATE for now and not sure how to check temps at the moment.


Do you use the funky NB cooler with (optional) fan too? I think it comes with the r3e?

I've just removed my antec spotcool to replace with this contraption. I really wasn't happy with my NB temps.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Not really. Anything less than 60fps will have some stutter as some frames will have to be repeated reducing the smoothness, assuming you are using V Sync _(if you aren't then tearing must not bother you, but that really bothers me)_.
> 
> I do play some games in 1440p using VSR and it does help especially as games today use FXAA, for now I'll keep my 1200p monitors until I can get some decent 4k IPS/PVA monitors to replace them preferably with freesync or similar to help mitigate the issues I've mentioned.


Yeah I have seen tearing, but literally like 3 times this year have I noticed it... seriously it must not happen much because I am sensitive to that stuff, especially stutter which I will practically sue a company over (currently in the process of something like that).

But in general for gaming I cant see anything different between 40-60 fps. Its only when I go below 40 when I start to have issues with it and the fun starts to be ruined. 60 seems perfectly OK but I got a overclocking monitor because I want to pay at 96 fps all the time. Just waiting for the damn gpu tech to catch up, lol. Maybe eventually... By the way, my 1440p LG display and a Overlord kit has completely changed the game for me. I have a 120hz 55" SXRD TV sitting next to me. It was the ONLY TV to ever be considered better than a Panny Plasma back in the day which is why I plunked down the $2500 for it. On its HDMI port it has a 2 ms lag, something unheard of in the TV world. With its insanely good colors and contrast, if I must have a AAA game, I just use it instead and then backup 6 feet or so to appropriate distances. MY TV being a projection type SXRD that was deemed one of the best picture producing technologies ever invented cost more to make than they were asking from the consumer, thus it failed as a tech. But when you see images on it, you just want to cry as its so beyond amazing. Today the only other tech I have seen that rivals it is these new 4K displays, and only the crazy expensive ones beat my 8 year old TV.

So what I am getting at is, I can't wait to have a card like the upcoming Vega based Fury because I REALLY want to see what VSR looks like on it. 4K textures on my TV will probably make me crap myself.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Do you use the funky NB cooler with (optional) fan too? I think it comes with the r3e?
> 
> I've just removed my antec spotcool to replace with this contraption. I really wasn't happy with my NB temps.


I got rid of that small fan as it looked ugly to me. But yeah I am using that high original sink on the NB. Oh and I removed the original tim and put on some aftermarket stuff, which was VERY hard to do. What was on it before looked like burnt mustard, or burnt mus-turd.

I want to say I think I am getting around 52-55C, but now thinking about it I may be completely wrong. Its been a year since I last looked at my NB temps.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah I have seen tearing, but literally like 3 times this year have I noticed it... seriously it must not happen much because I am sensitive to that stuff, especially stutter which I will practically sue a company over (currently in the process of something like that).
> 
> But in general for gaming I cant see anything different between 40-60 fps. Its only when I go below 40 when I start to have issues with it and the fun starts to be ruined. 60 seems perfectly OK but I got a overclocking monitor because I want to pay at 96 fps all the time. Just waiting for the damn gpu tech to catch up, lol. Maybe eventually... By the way, my 1440p LG display and a Overlord kit has completely changed the game for me. I have a 120hz 55" SXRD TV sitting next to me. It was the ONLY TV to ever be considered better than a Panny Plasma back in the day which is why I plunked down the $2500 for it. On its HDMI port it has a 2 ms lag, something unheard of in the TV world. With its insanely good colors and contrast, if I must have a AAA game, I just use it instead and then backup 6 feet or so to appropriate distances. MY TV being a projection type SXRD that was deemed one of the best picture producing technologies ever invented cost more to make than they were asking from the consumer, thus it failed as a tech. But when you see images on it, you just want to cry as its so beyond amazing. Today the only other tech I have seen that rivals it is these new 4K displays, and only the crazy expensive ones beat my 8 year old TV.
> 
> So what I am getting at is, I can't wait to have a card like the upcoming Vega based Fury because I REALLY want to see what VSR looks like on it. 4K textures on my TV will probably make me crap myself.


To each his own I suppose. 55fps I can stand, but it really starts getting annoying below that so I just aim for a solid 60fps even if I have to turn settings down.

My primary concern for any monitor is proper color reproduction as my job depends on it, so absolutely no TN.









A lot of the time I'll game on my projector (_budget, but quite solid Vivitek h1186)_.


----------



## arnavvr

So this X5670 is not ocing well and I feel I'm doing something wrong. Just changed BCLK and voltage


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> So this X5670 is not ocing well and I feel I'm doing something wrong. Just changed BCLK and voltage


That's the same as what I do, just bclk, vcore & vtt. What clocks are you getting?


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> That's the same as what I do, just bclk, vcore & vtt. What clocks are you getting?


Won't post at 3.93 GHz at 1.35v


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> To each his own I suppose. 55fps I can stand, but it really starts getting annoying below that so I just aim for a solid 60fps even if I have to turn settings down.
> 
> My primary concern for any monitor is proper color reproduction as my job depends on it, so absolutely no TN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of the time I'll game on my projector (_budget, but quite solid Vivitek h1186)_.


Yeah you are one of the rare ones that "need" a higher FPS. Screen tearing is highly dependent on the game, the display and the cards/drivers being used. What you play and use to play it with may be different, even the type of game can change things.

I installed Dead Space 2 the other day so I can get some fear andrenaline rushing through the veins, and well noticed a stutter on straight line textures (like the vertical lines of the side of a wall corner, or desk, or coat locker) anything that had a vertical line. If I payed attention to it, I noticed a stutter going across the screen. But if I just payed the game I didn't notice it any longer. It was only when I forced myself to take notice that it actually bothered me. I am mopre tolerant on these things during gaming, but will NOT deal with it during say watching movies or TV shows. If I play games on my 1080 TV, I don't notice anything like that because each frame is produced twice to fit into the 120hz panel. All games just seem to be very smooth on my TV, but with the 1440p I try to not use the TV.

I can't wait until I can keep my freq at 96-120 hz, then I wont care any more. I will just game... Sounds like Gsync or freesync is a tech you should consider though, if it really bothers you. No sense in getting headaches when your trying to relax and have fun.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Won't post at 3.93 GHz at 1.35v


Wow that's pretty bad.
Post all your bios settings, there might be something random preventing it from going higher.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I got rid of that small fan as it looked ugly to me. But yeah I am using that high original sink on the NB. Oh and I removed the original tim and put on some aftermarket stuff, which was VERY hard to do. What was on it before looked like burnt mustard, or burnt mus-turd.
> 
> I want to say I think I am getting around 52-55C, but now thinking about it I may be completely wrong. Its been a year since I last looked at my NB temps.


I used to have an r3e and did the exact same thing that you did. I also replaced their fan with something much better. Worked a treat. Great motherboard.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> So this X5670 is not ocing well and I feel I'm doing something wrong. Just changed BCLK and voltage


Check that your RAM is ~10% -/+ rated speed, QPI link is the lowest (non-slow mode) setting, and your uncore is less than 3800.

Have you already checked your max bclk / uncore / ram? You cant just plop on more bclk + Vcore and expect it to work automatically


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> I used to have an r3e and did the exact same thing that you did. I also replaced their fan with something much better. Worked a treat. Great motherboard.


Get this, and this is going to make you cringe.

When I was removing the TIM on the NB the tool I was using slipped and cut a resistor off near the NB. I was like OMG and couldn't believe it, almost in tears because at the time I knew I just couldn't replace it and it was way out of warranty I think, besides I'm pretty sure removing TIM isn't under warranty, LOL. I couldn't get all of it off so I just put a lot of AS5 or some safe non-conductive paste on it and put it back together. The resistor being broken did nothing what so ever to how it runs, go figure, it runs perfectly at 200 BCLK as it ever did. Lucky me... ehh maybe the missing resistor lowered the temps, not the Spotcool. LOL


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Anyone know if an Alienware Aurora R1 can use a Xeon by chance? I don't know anything about it but I know a developer (college student) who is looking for a little more power for his microATX system, which looks to have a x58 chipset.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Get this, and this is going to make you cringe.
> 
> When I was removing the TIM on the NB the tool I was using slipped and cut a resistor off near the NB. I was like OMG and couldn't believe it, almost in tears because at the time I knew I just couldn't replace it and it was way out of warranty I think, besides I'm pretty sure removing TIM isn't under warranty, LOL. I couldn't get all of it off so I just put a lot of AS5 or some safe non-conductive paste on it and put it back together. The resistor being broken did nothing what so ever to how it runs, go figure, it runs perfectly at 200 BCLK as it ever did. Lucky me... ehh maybe the missing resistor lowered the temps, not the Spotcool. LOL


Seems to be a common issue with the R3E. I bought it used from a guy on eBay. Immaculate board. Sold all the original packaging and parts. Kept getting IOH temp error. I cleaned the NB applied AS5 or IC7 I think, probably AS5, IC7 is a pain to work with. I didn't need a tool to remove it. Been running fine ever since. Seller said he had no problem with it when I mentioned it to him. There are no fans on the board I got. There are optional ones up by the socket, unless there is a fan under the Asus ROG symbol maybe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Anyone know if an Alienware Aurora R1 can use a Xeon by chance? I don't know anything about it but I know a developer (college student) who is looking for a little more power for his microATX system, which looks to have a x58 chipset.


Good question. I am sure you already Googled it, but Dell says doesn't look like it does, and refered the poster to Intel's website. The OP was asking about a L5639.
here is the link: http://ark.intel.com/products/36785/#@compatibility

Pretty sure we're all proving this wrong. I guess try and see? Wish I had more concrete proof.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah you never know until you try one I guess. Would seem strange that it not support a x5650 though. Considering even Intel's old Skulltrail mobos support it.

I could be steering my friend in a wrong direction. But what I was trying to do is let him know that systems could be built for relatively cheap that would do more work then his I7-960, but I think he would prefer just to drop in a Xeon instead. Less bucks spent on it for sure if it works.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Oh I should share this page too. Chance to win a 1080 it looks like.









https://goo.gl/3F41WP


----------



## USBhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah you never know until you try one I guess. Would seem strange that it not support a x5650 though. Considering even Intel's old Skulltrail mobos support it.
> 
> I could be steering my friend in a wrong direction. But what I was trying to do is let him know that systems could be built for relatively cheap that would do more work then his I7-960, but I think he would prefer just to drop in a Xeon instead. Less bucks spent on it for sure if it works.


Hey guys!
Im the one looking for an Xeon for my alienware.

looking here
http://en.community.dell.com/owners-club/alienware/f/3746/t/19527200
"Alienware Aurora R1 uses an Intel X58 express"
but it looks like a no.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

@Kana-Maru, what is the L cpu for again? Is that one of those low power variants? Is it the same architecure as the x5000 series? Or maybe he could try a Workstation cpu such as the W3680?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Yes the L is for low power. If you get a good they can overclock pretty good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Oh I should share this page too. Chance to win a 1080 it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://goo.gl/3F41WP


That's pretty cool and I'm sure someone will figure it out, but I'm gonna pass on that this one.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I think its direct from NVIDIA as it was an email from NVIDIA that I got the link from. At least I think it was from NVIDIA. You could use a 1080 so you can prove they are not all that special, lol.

I have to go do some gardening work for the next few hours. be back later.

@USBhost I will do some research tonight, maybe fire off an email to someone at Dell to see if I can find some info. Kinda hard to believe it wont work, but there is a slight chance it wouldn't. These Xeons are pretty much the same thing as a 980 or 990, just a bit better architecture and using the exact same cpu socket, with slight differences easy to get used to.


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I think the QPI/LLC jumper was on the R3E only, if memory serves me right
> Edit: It does have it. Will aid in higher uncore/ and memory clocks


My R3F has it too. I just never touched it.


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I've migrated to Ubuntu MATE for now and not sure how to check temps at the moment.


You can use lm-sensors for temperature and fan monitoring. After installing the package, you need to run "sensors-detect" which will automatically detect the sensors ICs in your system and load the appropriate kernel modules. You can then check the temperatures and fan speeds using "sensors" command. Works pretty good and accurate, but the only downside is that the voltages and fans are not labelled. It will take some observation to figure out which temperature is what.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Oh thank you for that. Later I was going to try something called Hardinfo. But Ill try both now.

@USBhost, all the consumer based motherboards do not list Xeons as compatible, all of them. My Asus Rampage III Extreme does not and yet it works perfectly. Dell will only point you to the compatibility chart, which will NOT list Xeons because Intel wants Server grade motherboards to run them. But so far everything I've thrown one in has just fired up for me no problem. I will research more later, for now I have to go install some damn fencing around the garden, lol.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I think its direct from NVIDIA as it was an email from NVIDIA that I got the link from. At least I think it was from NVIDIA. You could use a 1080 so you can prove they are not all that special, lol.


If I won one it would be great for benchmarking and comparisons. I actually thought about that.


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Oh thank you for that. Later I was going to try something called Hardinfo. But Ill try both now.


Hardinfo actually relies on lm-sensors for the data. It's pretty much the same thing except that Hardinfo shows you the data in a graphical format. Pretty much something similar to xsensors that I have installed.


----------



## USBhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Oh thank you for that. Later I was going to try something called Hardinfo. But Ill try both now.
> 
> @USBhost, all the consumer based motherboards do not list Xeons as compatible, all of them. My Asus Rampage III Extreme does not and yet it works perfectly. Dell will only point you to the compatibility chart, which will NOT list Xeons because Intel wants Server grade motherboards to run them. But so far everything I've thrown one in has just fired up for me no problem. I will research more later, for now I have to go install some damn fencing around the garden, lol.


thanks


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> If I won one it would be great for benchmarking and comparisons. I actually thought about that.


Yeah almost nothing else speaks more volume to consumers than a benchmark tester who has the flagships from both teams. Clearly if you have cards from both sides its hard to call that person a fanboy for sure.

I myself have zero fanboy traits, but what I do have is the desire to use parts that happen to be considered the best of the best at the time I purchased it. It's why I ran AMD64 all the way up until the Core series. It's also why before my 4870x2, I was running a 8800GTX in SLI. I don't care what the name of the company is, results speak louder to me than any color or name. That is why I spent the last year thinking about the Pascal series knowing that was going to be my next choice to replace my AMD card. However, after the master plan thing, I am convinced NVIDIA drivers are going to suffer, even if just a little. I don't know how bad its going to be but it couldn't be more obvious, and I can NOT risk that. I am dead set in my ways and nothing short of winning a lotery will get me to buy a video card more than at least every 4 to 5 years. Broken drivers would be a disaster for me, to put it plainly.

So, with the revelation that NVIDIA is going to be suffering in the near future, I have to choose AMD. That is that. Lol, I'm going to laugh if I was wrong though, but that is OK to. It's not like the Vega based Fury is going to be a bad purchase, its just the safer buy, that's all.

Oh and Kana I was thinking, Remember the new name of Fury Xtreme you thought about? I was thinking what about "Fury S", get it? FuriouS, lol...


----------



## meimeiriver

Interesting thread.









I suppose I won't be able to boot from my 950 PRO (with PCIe riser card) on my old P6X58D Premium, right? (Would be nice to test out cloning process, and prepare it migration)


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Do you use the funky NB cooler with (optional) fan too? I think it comes with the r3e?
> 
> I've just removed my antec spotcool to replace with this contraption. I really wasn't happy with my NB temps.


Installed something to read the temps, and the NB is 56c. Just one spotcool on low but directly centered over that tall NB fan. Not bad really for a chip that can handle up to 90c. Before the tim removal I remember high 70's & even 80's which is what forced me to do it. Maybe my tim application from the manufacturer was screwed up?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meimeiriver*
> 
> I suppose I won't be able to boot from my 950 PRO (with PCIe riser card) on my old P6X58D Premium, right?


Why not? The 950 has a legacy bios mode built in so most anything see's it. We've had it boot on old R2E's, and that was one of the very first x58 boards.


----------



## meimeiriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Why not? The 950 has a legacy bios mode built in so most anything see's it. We've had it boot on old R2E's, and that was one of the very first x58 boards.


It will?! I'm kinda new to SSD (ever since the 850 Pro, with finally some serious longevity); but I thought to be able to boot from it, you needed an UEFI bios, no?

(I'm actually surprised my motherboard (the aformentioned P6X58D Premium) could boot from a PCIe slot at all)

Thanks for the info, though!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meimeiriver*
> 
> It will?! I'm kinda new to SSD (ever since the 850 Pro, with finally some serious longevity); but I thought to be able to boot from it, you needed an UEFI bios, no?
> 
> (I'm actually surprised my motherboard (the aformentioned P6X58D Premium) could boot from a PCIe slot at all)
> 
> Thanks for the info, though!


The general consensus has been you needed UEFI, but far far too many people have installed them into very old systems only to see it in the 7 year old BIOS and boot to it, so it must have something in the firmware to do that. If it requires UEFI, I can assure you UEFI is NOT present on a 7 year old main stream system, lol.

There are a few pictures of people showing them in their bios in this thread and many many others. So it may be a hit and miss thing, but its worked for others.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meimeiriver*
> 
> It will?! I'm kinda new to SSD (ever since the 850 Pro, with finally some serious longevity); but I thought to be able to boot from it, you needed an UEFI bios, no?


Here you go, read that post. He clearly has no UEFI at all, and its booting perfectly for him on an even older P45 system. I know of others I can show you.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1579581/official-samsung-950-pro-owners-club/220#post_24629912


----------



## meimeiriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Here you go, read that post. He clearly has no UEFI at all, and its booting perfectly for him on an even older P45 system. I know of others I can show you.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1579581/official-samsung-950-pro-owners-club/220#post_24629912


Wonderful news! Thank you again!


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Installed something to read the temps, and the NB is 56c. Just one spotcool on low but directly centered over that tall NB fan. Not bad really for a chip that can handle up to 90c. Before the tim removal I remember high 70's & even 80's which is what forced me to do it. Maybe my tim application from the manufacturer was screwed up?


Quickly dropped the NB to 3400, improved things ...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meimeiriver*
> 
> Wonderful news! Thank you again!


My best guess is that since it is a consumer drive targeted directly at the consumer, Samsung felt they needed to engineer the firmware to have a fall back for older systems. I mean why limit sales of a new product when a little bit of extra engineering work on the firmware was all that was needed to make it work? So, my guess is they engineered a IDE based Legacy mode Option ROM built into their firmware that old school BIOS's would see. So long the BIOS see's a IDE device it should start the boot process. Then once the OS starts to boot it, it realizes what it is and initializes it as a NVMe drive. Simple as that..

Samsung just didn't advertise such feature so people assumed that since their previous SM951 (a non consumer drive) didnt work on legacy BIOS that it also wouldn't work. Every body is just carrying over their research with previous NVMe based drives, and 90+% of them wont boot on your board. I suspect we will see many more NVMe SSD's that come with legacy mode built in, it makes no sense to not do it.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Anyone know if an Alienware Aurora R1 can use a Xeon by chance? I don't know anything about it but I know a developer (college student) who is looking for a little more power for his microATX system, which looks to have a x58 chipset.


It it's using the MS-7591 board then it should work as that supports the 970/980x. A w3670/80 would be more safe as they are almost identical to the 970/980x.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Aren't you using VSR though? That's not quite the same as native 4k, but it can give more detail in modern games without MSAA than standard 1080p.
> 
> The only reason I'm still on 1080/1200p is because I really can't stand anything less than 60fps. I can max out most _(decently optimized)_ games at 1080p/1200p and a few games at 1440p/1600p while not dropping below 60fps. I'd probably need at least few more 390's to get 60fps solid at 4k.
> 
> Of course if I play a game from 5 years ago [email protected] is no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OBS with AMD VCE has very little overhead. I haven't tried recording 4k yet though.


At this point I'm sure every knows that VSR & DSR isn't the exact same as 4K. VSR and native 4K frame rates are usually less than 1% apart and the VSR 4K does look extremely good. Need pictures? Yes I am running VSR and you can defintely tell the difference from 1080p, 1440p and 2160p. I've viewed my games on a friends 4K monitor for hours and my monitor. Yeah I'm not seeing "that" much of a difference and I'll save that cash that I was going to spend on two 4K monitors. I'll be just fine with what I have.

Maxing games at 1440p hasn't been a issue for me for some time now because I was running dual GTX SLI and now the Fury X. Once I hit that 55fps+ average I can never tell the difference between 55fps-60fps unless I'm looking at the FPS live. For the type of games I play @ 4K I don't normally "need" 60fps for a great experience and if I do I'll drop down to 1440p. 35-55fps is usually enough for me @ 4K. However, it is worth noting that I usually 100% max all of my settings at 4K. So of course if I lower some settings like AA and other graphical settings I can get 50fps - 60fps+. I personally have no issue with 30fps since some of my favorite titles of all times run at 30fps or less than that. For PC gaming I need a "steady" frame times though and so far that has been the case @ 4K. DX12 is only making my 4K experience better.

I haven't messed around with OBS and AMD VCE. I'll see how it works out for me and 4K soon.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> At this point I'm sure every knows that VSR & DSR isn't the exact same as 4K. VSR and native 4K frame rates are usually less than 1% apart and the VSR 4K does look extremely good. Need pictures? Yes I am running VSR and you can defintely tell the difference from 1080p, 1440p and 2160p. I've viewed my games on a friends 4K monitor for hours and my monitor. Yeah I'm not seeing "that" much of a difference and I'll save that cash that I was going to spend on two 4K monitors. I'll be just fine with what I have.
> 
> Maxing games at 1440p hasn't been a issue for me for some time now because I was running dual GTX SLI and now the Fury X. Once I hit that 55fps+ average I can never tell the difference between 55fps-60fps unless I'm looking at the FPS live. For the type of games I play @ 4K I don't normally "need" 60fps for a great experience and if I do I'll drop down to 1440p. 35-55fps is usually enough for me @ 4K. However, it is worth noting that I usually 100% max all of my settings at 4K. So of course if I lower some settings like AA and other graphical settings I can get 50fps - 60fps+. I personally have no issue with 30fps since some of my favorite titles of all times run at 30fps or less than that. For PC gaming I need a "steady" frame times though and so far that has been the case @ 4K. DX12 is only making my 4K experience better.
> 
> I haven't messed around with OBS and AMD VCE. I'll see how it works out for me and 4K soon.


The biggest difference I've seen on a 4k native screen is the ability to see further, but that's assuming you either have a bigger monitor or are sitting close enough to see the detail.

As far as 55fps goes, it still bothers me. I notice the repeated frames but it is bearable depending on the game. Anything less is very annoying to me especially in racing/fps games. I'll drop whatever settings I need to attain that 60fps. it simply isn't possible in some games depending on how well it's optimized _(looking at you, console ports)_.

30fps can be OK if there is the correct amount of motion blur to smooth things out like you'd see in a movie, otherwise it just looks choppy.


----------



## Renegade5399

I love this rig. Still going strong all this time later. Looking back, this was one of the best PC related investments I made given it's lifespan.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> The biggest difference I've seen on a 4k native screen is the ability to see further, but that's assuming you either have a bigger monitor or are sitting close enough to see the detail.
> 
> As far as 55fps goes, it still bothers me. I notice the repeated frames but it is bearable depending on the game. Anything less is very annoying to me especially in racing/fps games. I'll drop whatever settings I need to attain that 60fps. it simply isn't possible in some games depending on how well it's optimized _(looking at you, console ports)_.
> 
> 30fps can be OK if there is the correct amount of motion blur to smooth things out like you'd see in a movie, otherwise it just looks choppy.


I gamed on PC and consoles for the longest time so I had the best of both words. Not only console gaming, but handheld gaming as well. I clearly saw the different from going from 60fps down to 24fps-30fps. 60fps is the bare minimum for me depending on the game, but the lowest I can go personally is steady 24fps. Yeah..... that cinematic gameplay lol







. Some of my favorite games would drop below that [24fps], but that's only because of the limitations of older games in the 1990s. For my professional workflows and high end programs I use I require 144Hz, but I can settle for 120Hz. I'm never going back to 60fps and there's a big difference.

I know things change from person to person, but that's beautiful part of PC gaming......the freedom to do whatever you like and play how you like. If I truly need 60fps - 100+fps [depending on the game] I'll drop down to 1440p. I haven't been into competitive gaming for awhile now so I guess I really don't need 120fps-144fps+ for a great experience.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I gamed on PC and consoles for the longest time so I had the best of both words. Not only console gaming, but handheld gaming as well. I clearly saw the different from going from 60fps down to 24fps-30fps. 60fps is the bare minimum for me depending on the game, but the lowest I can go personally is steady 24fps. Yeah..... that cinematic gameplay lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Some of my favorite games would drop below that [24fps], but that's only because of the limitations of older games in the 1990s. For my professional workflows and high end programs I use I require 144Hz, but I can settle for 120Hz. I'm never going back to 60fps and there's a big difference.
> 
> I know things change from person to person, but that's beautiful part of PC gaming......the freedom to do whatever you like and play how you like. If I truly need 60fps - 100+fps [depending on the game] I'll drop down to 1440p. I haven't been into competitive gaming for awhile now so I guess I really don't need 120fps-144fps+ for a great experience.


I guess games like Descent and then Quake ruined me. I just prefer that higher framerate if possible. 120hz+ is even better, but the hardware required is more than I'm willing to invest in and most panels that support those refresh rates don't have the most accurate color reproduction, even when calibrated.

I did have the consoles as well (SN/PS/2/3) and the lower framerate didn't bother me as much because of the types of games I played on the consoles. I just expect more out of my PC I guess.


----------



## lokigarson

quick question, guys, will Xeon X5660 work on my mobo GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7*rev.1*.?


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lokigarson*
> 
> quick question, guys, will Xeon X5660 work on my mobo GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7*rev.1*.?


Should work. Update the bios to F6 or F7 from what i read


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Should work. Update the bios to F6 or F7 from what i read


This was an article i read about the UD5 rev 1.0. So i would imagine it should apply to the better board. Update the bios before sticking the chip in.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lokigarson*
> 
> quick question, guys, will Xeon X5660 work on my mobo GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD7*rev.1*.?


I have the UD5 and it works great. I dunno if its my board or my chip but I can't get my ram much faster than 1600 it just won't boot, I can tighten timings all day long around 1600 though. It also doesn't like cold boots. If you leave the PSU off for a day or two it forgets its setting and might take a couple boots to actually get it to turn on and then you have to reload your overclock settings. Not a big issue, as long as it stays on there are zero issues. It can sleep and everything just perfectly fine, it'll stay on without issue and go into hybernation etc but if you have to cold boot it you'll have to reload your OC profile.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I have the UD5 and it works great. I dunno if its my board or my chip but I can't get my ram much faster than 1600 it just won't boot, I can tighten timings all day long around 1600 though. It also doesn't like cold boots. If you leave the PSU off for a day or two it forgets its setting and might take a couple boots to actually get it to turn on and then you have to reload your overclock settings. Not a big issue, as long as it stays on there are zero issues. It can sleep and everything just perfectly fine, it'll stay on without issue and go into hybernation etc but if you have to cold boot it you'll have to reload your OC profile.


Isn't the BIOS forgetting issue with settings more likely the motherboards memory battery? It has a battery to allow the BIOS to retain settings.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I have the UD5 and it works great. I dunno if its my board or my chip but I can't get my ram much faster than 1600 it just won't boot, I can tighten timings all day long around 1600 though. It also doesn't like cold boots. If you leave the PSU off for a day or two it forgets its setting and might take a couple boots to actually get it to turn on and then you have to reload your overclock settings. Not a big issue, as long as it stays on there are zero issues. It can sleep and everything just perfectly fine, it'll stay on without issue and go into hybernation etc but if you have to cold boot it you'll have to reload your OC profile.


Maybe change your CMOS battery.


----------



## DunePilot

I changed the battery last June, it remembers all my profiles but it takes two boots for a cold boot usually and on the second boot you usually have to pick a profile or tell it "last known good" to get it to boot. Like I said though once you got that taken care of it will run for days without issue, even going into hibernation. I have to say I'm incredibly impressed with how well windows 10 hibernation works. Much better than windows 7, you can leave it in hibernate for 3 days and come back and start up and not have any kinds of issues at all.


----------



## DRKreiger

Did some more tuning with this W3680. I have been trying for the highest possible clock, with comfortable voltages. Here's where i have landed so far.



I haven't run any benchmarks, IBT, Cinebench, ETC. yet. But will soon. How long should this chip last at that voltage. I have read and heard all across the board with this chip. 1.35 max, all the way to 1.45+ if i can keep it cool. What is the general consensus here??


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Did some more tuning with this W3680. I have been trying for the highest possible clock, with comfortable voltages. Here's where i have landed so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't run any benchmarks, IBT, Cinebench, ETC. yet. But will soon. How long should this chip last at that voltage. I have read and heard all across the board with this chip. 1.35 max, all the way to 1.45+ if i can keep it cool. What is the general consensus here??


My personal limit was 1.35v, but at those temps I would be tempted to run 1.4v.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Did some more tuning with this W3680. I have been trying for the highest possible clock, with comfortable voltages. Here's where i have landed so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't run any benchmarks, IBT, Cinebench, ETC. yet. But will soon. How long should this chip last at that voltage. I have read and heard all across the board with this chip. 1.35 max, all the way to 1.45+ if i can keep it cool. What is the general consensus here??


Looks like a good one. My W3680 takes 1.42V for 4.4 GHz using HT. I don't think you need to be bothered how long it will last...the tough guys were running 980X/990Xs back in the day like 3 years at 1.4 - 1.45 V on water and only read from a few deaths. It it lasts a few years I think you may want to upgrade anyway to newer platform to get better connectivity in the long run. Or, just swap the CPU then.


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Did some more tuning with this W3680. I have been trying for the highest possible clock, with comfortable voltages. Here's where i have landed so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't run any benchmarks, IBT, Cinebench, ETC. yet. But will soon. How long should this chip last at that voltage. I have read and heard all across the board with this chip. 1.35 max, all the way to 1.45+ if i can keep it cool. What is the general consensus here??


You do know the intel recommended voltages are 0.8-1.375V. If you can keep it cool, you should be able to do 1.4v. I have done 1.4v on my X5660 before.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Looks like a good one. My W3680 takes 1.42V for 4.4 GHz using HT. I don't think you need to be bothered how long it will last...the tough guys were running 980X/990Xs back in the day like 3 years at 1.4 - 1.45 V on water and only read from a few deaths. It it lasts a few years I think you may want to upgrade anyway to newer platform to get better connectivity in the long run. Or, just swap the CPU then.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> You do know the intel recommended voltages are 0.8-1.375V. If you can keep it cool, you should be able to do 1.4v. I have done 1.4v on my X5660 before.


You know i figured as much. But have read some posts of dead chips over 1.4 on water. I guess take it with a grain of salt. don't know where the rest of the voltages were when the chip bought the farm.


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> You know i figured as much. But have read some posts of dead chips over 1.4 on water. I guess take it with a grain of salt. don't know where the rest of the voltages were when the chip bought the farm.


You can go over some as long as the heat is controlled.
You can see in @Kana-Maru's post that he even went above. I would recommend walking it up. Go 0.006125v up at a time and test it. Don't just jump to higher numbers drastically as that could cause too much heat at once and fry your chip. Also, lower your CPU PLL down some too as this will decrease the temps slightly as well.


----------



## DRKreiger

I have been "walking it up" about 75mhz at a time, and .0125v's per step. currently at 1.415 reading in AIDA64. In addition, I have my clock skews both set to -300ps. This seems to have helped stability at higher speeds.
Here are the voltages as per TurboV


The other issue i have come across is a sound skip during movie playback. Not sure if this is caused by the very high core clock, haven't dropped it to test quite yet. But i only seem to get this behavior while playing a file through the windows 10 player, and with VLC. Wondering if anyone else has experienced this one.


----------



## hecatomb

Well, I just had my ebay bid on an X5650 for my ASUS P6T SE setup cancelled (seller withdrew sale), and I'm kind of relieved. It seems with this board, it may be better to pick up a x5660/70 instead due to the floating multiplier. Back on the hunt again..

EDIT: Although I do remember having a 211 BCLK x19 on my i7 920 at one point and it was stable in testing. 4.2ghz would be the sweet spot I'm striving for.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hecatomb*
> 
> Well, I just had my ebay bid on an X5650 for my ASUS P6T SE setup cancelled (seller withdrew sale), and I'm kind of relieved. It seems with this board, it may be better to pick up a x5660/70 instead due to the floating multiplier. Back on the hunt again..
> 
> EDIT: Although I do remember having a 211 BCLK x19 on my i7 920 at one point and it was stable in testing. 4.2ghz would be the sweet spot I'm striving for.


What do you use the system for, how much ram will running, or plan on running, What clock are trying to achieve??


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> The other issue i have come across is a sound skip during movie playback. Not sure if this is caused by the very high core clock, haven't dropped it to test quite yet. But i only seem to get this behavior while playing a file through the windows 10 player, and with VLC. Wondering if anyone else has experienced this one.


I was getting this in Windows 7 with my W3690. Since changing back to my X5660, it has gone away.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> I was getting this in Windows 7 with my W3690. Since changing back to my X5660, it has gone away.


Seriously??? That is just bonkers to me. Even at stock clocks?


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Seriously??? That is just bonkers to me. Even at stock clocks?


Yes, at stock clocks on my W3690.

Now, I am OCd to 4.2GHz on my X5660 and no issues.

I run run the latest klite codec mega pack with MPC.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> Yes, at stock clocks on my W3690.
> 
> Now, I am OCd to 4.2GHz on my X5660 and no issues.
> 
> I run run the latest klite codec mega pack with MPC.


Well I'll have to give the Media player and codec pack a try. The wierd thing is that i get no issue with any type of streaming audio or video.


----------



## hecatomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> What do you use the system for, how much ram will running, or plan on running, What clock are trying to achieve??


I have 12GB of ram. I do some light photoshop and video editing but I'm interested in future proofing it slightly for multithreaded gaming moving forward. I'd be really happy if I could hit 4.2GHz stable, but would settle for 4GHz. Locking out the turbo and going for 210 BCLK would do that for me.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hecatomb*
> 
> I have 12GB of ram. I do some light photoshop and video editing but I'm interested in future proofing it slightly for multithreaded gaming moving forward. I'd be really happy if I could hit 4.2GHz stable, but would settle for 4GHz. Locking out the turbo and going for 210 BCLK would do that for me.


I am a little on the bias side over the chip i just pulled off ebay. W3680 is a 6 core 12 thread xeon, that has a completely unlocked multiplier, and the memory multiplier is unlocked too. You would not be limited to just the Base clock max, and the QPI link would stay low. helps with overclocking, and temps.

The only limitation that i see at all is the 24 gig max RAM support. But that is not something that i see as a real fault to the chip, personally at least.
I know that if you look for the A3101 batch, cut no. 150 or less, you should get a pretty killer chip. The "B" series seems to be better suited for air, due to a little less heat production. The last 3 numbers in the batch are the wafer cut location, and I researched a lot on this. The very center under 050 is hit or miss. 150-200 quite good, and 075-125 seems to be a sweet spot of sorts.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> The other issue i have come across is a sound skip during movie playback. Not sure if this is caused by the very high core clock, haven't dropped it to test quite yet. But i only seem to get this behavior while playing a file through the windows 10 player, and with VLC. Wondering if anyone else has experienced this one.


I get slight skipping and crackling/popping when my bclk is set to about 210 or higher. 201 works fine. I am using the onboard Realtek sound. Currently no extra codecs installed. I mainly noticed this issue when playing some older UE3 based games, but even the Windows startup sound sometimes pops.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I get slight skipping and crackling/popping when my bclk is set to about 210 or higher. 201 works fine. I am using the onboard Realtek sound.


HMMMMM. So i have the sound run through my 780 GPU (HDMI) to my Harmon Kardon Receiver. That skips. If i play sound through the Recon 3D THX sound car VIA optical toslink, I also get the skipping. I will have to do some testing to see if the base clock is the issue. But that doesn't seem to be right at 163X29. Maybe I'll drop to stock, test, and if it is cured. I'll go back to 35X what ever i was at before.


----------



## arnavvr

I have heard that it is possible to get a 25x multi on the X5670. My BIOS only shows 24x, how do I get 25?


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> I have heard that it is possible to get a 25x multi on the X5670. My BIOS only shows 24x, how do I get 25?


Just enable Turbo, and Your board may also have a Turbo power lock disable, as my board does. Will lock the Multi at 25


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Just enable Turbo, and Your board may also have a Turbo power lock disable, as my board does. Will lock the Multi at 25


I'm on a Gigabyte X58A-OC


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> I have heard that it is possible to get a 25x multi on the X5670. My BIOS only shows 24x, how do I get 25?


It's 24X when three or more cores are enabled and 25X when just one or two are enabled.


----------



## Rage19420

Im curious if the new GTX 1080/1070 series will be compatible with these older boards. Im still rocking my Sabertooth board and have no plan to upgrade the mobo anytime soon. But would love to nab a new card.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Im curious if the new GTX 1080/1070 series will be compatible with these older boards. Im still rocking my Sabertooth board and have no plan to upgrade the mobo anytime soon. But would love to nab a new card.


I don't see why it wouldn't work. I'm sure you'll be fine. I"m running a Fury X and other users here have ran the 780 Ti or the 980 Ti with no issues on the X58 platform. The reviews\benchmarks are releasing soon [May 17th].


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I don't see why it wouldn't work. I'm sure you'll be fine. I"m running a Fury X and other users here have ran the 780 Ti or the 980 Ti with no issues on the X58 platform. The reviews\benchmarks are releasing soon [May 17th].


Yeah I'm running a pair of 280x's without any issues. Really love my x58 setup and would like to keep it as long as possible.

I'm noticing people are starting to panic dump their 980ti's on eBay ahead of the release of the new cards. Worst case (if there are issues w/compatibility) pickup a pair of those on the cheap.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Yeah I'm running a pair of 280x's without any issues. Really love my x58 setup and would like to keep it as long as possible.
> 
> I'm noticing people are starting to panic dump their 980ti's on eBay ahead of the release of the new cards. Worst case (if there are issues w/compatibility) pickup a pair of those on the cheap.


Same here man. I plan on using my X58 as long as it is viable and competitive. I thought about revitalizing my build with a new PC case and cosmetic upgrades, but it isn't necessarily something I "need" to do. I still like my internal fan that blows air directly over the northbridge. So that would have to be something I consider.

People have been dumping those 980 Ti's on ebay and other sites for a few weeks now actually. Every since the GTX 1080 specs were revealed. Those ebay listings are hilarious though. People are claiming "gently used" and "rarely overclocked"....LOL. Everyone knows that they have run those cards into the ground by overclocking them. People with high overclocks on their GTX 980 Ti are going to keep them or ask for a premium price. Those others that have issues or has lower ASIC or basically in the bargain bin.

I wouldn't necessarily call $400+ cheap either. Some people have money to waste and others don't. The high end market isn't the entire market. I make a decent amount of money, but once we start talking hundreds I start to think twice. Personally I'm not going back to blower cards. My water cooled Fury X has simply spoiled me with the cool GPU temps and silence.

I think a lot of people selling their 980 Ti's might regret that purchase once the GTX 1080 releases, but it's all about the core speed and overclocking for some people, regardless of the overall performance increase smh.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Same here man. I plan on using my X58 as long as it is viable and competitive. I thought about revitalizing my build with a new PC case and cosmetic upgrades, but it isn't necessarily something I "need" to do. I still like my internal fan that blows air directly over the northbridge. So that would have to be something I consider.
> 
> People have been dumping those 980 Ti's on ebay and other sites for a few weeks now actually. Every since the GTX 1080 specs were revealed. Those ebay listings are hilarious though. People are claiming "gently used" and "rarely overclocked"....LOL. Everyone knows that they have run those cards into the ground by overclocking them. People with high overclocks on their GTX 980 Ti are going to keep them or ask for a premium price. Those others that have issues or has lower ASIC or basically in the bargain bin.
> 
> I wouldn't necessarily call $400+ cheap either. Some people have money to waste and others don't. The high end market isn't the entire market. I make a decent amount of money, but once we start talking hundreds I start to think twice. Personally I'm not going back to blower cards. My water cooled Fury X has simply spoiled me with the cool GPU temps and silence.
> 
> I think a lot of people selling their 980 Ti's might regret that purchase once the GTX 1080 releases, but it's all about the core speed and overclocking for some people, regardless of the overall performance increase smh.


Yeah no kidding, some of those cards have surely been ridden hard and put away wet lol.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

What's funny is, one Month ago I would have said OMG if I saw a $400 980 Ti, now I think "damn that's twice as much as I would be willing to spend on it", lol.

If I had $400 for a card, it would go into hiding until I had more for the next Fury card.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Well AMD is targeting the main stream and I'm hearing their next high end card might be releasing ahead of time. I hope it isn't being pushed up. A few months ago, or a month ago, no one was selling their 980 Ti at all. Well you could probably find 1 or 2 listings if you were lucky, but they were closer to the $600 mark. Now people are just dumping their GPUs lol.

It's so hilarious because their giving up 980 "Ti" for the GTX 1080 regular "none -Ti". Whenever the GTX 1080 "Ti" releases those same fools will be dumping their GTX 1080s within the next year or so. I'll give it no longer than 7 months. This will simply keep dumping money into Nvidia's hand and plans. The same things happened with the GTX 780 and 980. Then when you include all of the other marketing schemes and paper launches you'll see why and how Nvidia is able to keep the fans buying their GPUs yearly. Nvidia fans and fanboys will no doubt allow Nvidia to get away with this just as they have in the past. I noticed this back when I running Nvidia GPUs, but I actually held them accountable. I meant what I said and voted with my dollars last year. Hopefully AMD has something up their sleeve to compete because these prices are getting ridiculous. This isn't even the flagship GPU.


----------



## DR4G00N

No 1080 for me, I'll be holding on to my 780 Ti's for a while yet, they still max out every single game I have and that's all I need. Maybe when the 1080 Ti Lightning/Kingpin/GALAX HOF LN2 (Or whatever one is best) are released will I consider upgrading.


----------



## DRKreiger

So i decided to run some benches on my system after the upgrade to the W3680. But i did notice some really weird readings with 3DMark.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5457761
Check out the CPU package info


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> No 1080 for me, I'll be holding on to my 780 Ti's for a while yet, they still max out every single game I have and that's all I need. Maybe when the 1080 Ti Lightning/Kingpin/GALAX HOF LN2 (Or whatever one is best) are released will I consider upgrading.
> 
> I'm still sticking to my 290Xs lightnings, maybe grab a third for HWBot.


----------



## Dhiru

I am considering to purchase this Crucial Ballistix Tactical 1600Mhz kit. However I was wondering if 32GB (4x8GB) will overclock good, provided more memory will put more stress on the IMC. I am in a dilemma weather to choose 16GB (2x8GB) or 32GB(4x8GB).

Is more ram bad for overclocking?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> I am considering to purchase this Crucial Ballistix Tactical 1600Mhz kit. However I was wondering if 32GB (4x8GB) will overclock good, provided more memory will put more stress on the IMC. I am in a dilemma weather to choose 16GB (2x8GB) or 32GB(4x8GB).
> 
> Is more ram bad for overclocking?


4 x 8Gb on a triple channel board? Do they then run in single channel mode?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> I am considering to purchase this Crucial Ballistix Tactical 1600Mhz kit. However I was wondering if 32GB (4x8GB) will overclock good, provided more memory will put more stress on the IMC. I am in a dilemma weather to choose 16GB (2x8GB) or 32GB(4x8GB).
> 
> Is more ram bad for overclocking?


I would do the 16gb kit, and a single 8gb stick because then its only $96 bucks. You only want 3 sticks total in your rig for the best overclocking. If your going with 4, then you will be in single channel mode and lose much of the reason you have a 1366 platform. If you do get the 4 stick kit, then get the 16gb kit as well so you can fill all 6 memory slots, lol. You don't want only 4 sticks in your system.


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 4 x 8Gb on a triple channel board? Do they then run in single channel mode?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I would do the 16gb kit, and a single 8gb stick because then its only $96 bucks. You only want 3 sticks total in your rig for the best overclocking. If your going with 4, then you will be in single channel mode and lose much of the reason you have a 1366 platform. If you do get the 4 stick kit, then get the 16gb kit as well so you can fill all 6 memory slots, lol. You don't want only 4 sticks in your system.


I was going through the motherboard manual for my MSI Big Bang X-Power and it states that Triple Channel mode works with 3,4,5 or 6 modules installed. That's conflicting information.

Moreover, is buying individual sticks a good idea? Provided, traditional wisdom says to always opt for a matching kit especially when overclocking.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> I was going through the motherboard manual for my MSI Big Bang X-Power and it states that Triple Channel mode works with 3,4,5 or 6 modules installed. That's conflicting information.
> 
> Moreover, is buying individual sticks a good idea? Provided, traditional wisdom says to always opt for a matching kit especially when overclocking.


Yeah its better to stick with kits as they try to match them, so they say. And I could be wrong on your system, but how can 4 sticks be in triple channel, that would need to be quad channel to make sense? If it runs 3 sticks in triple, then what does it do with the 4th stick? As far as I thought the IMC needs equal amounts of memory on each channel. But for all I know all our mobos can do 4 sticks in trip and I just never knew it. lol

Get that kit, and if the 3rd stick works great, but if it don't then you have a good reason to buy a few more sticks, haha.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

The next time I find my manual I will check to see what mine says too. Now you got me curious


----------



## Beufesamiteur

Here is my new nearly stable OC !! I don't have blue screen but the desktop can freeze when watching videos or working and I have to press the reset button.

Vcore : 1.35V
QPI : 1.35V
ICH : 1.2V
IOH : 1.2V
CPU PLL : 1.81V

I wanted to know what can I improve to make it stable!! Temp are within range (80° max) I still waiting to buy a AIO (360mm) cooler to improve temps


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beufesamiteur*
> 
> Here is my new nearly stable OC !! I don't have blue screen but the desktop can freeze when watching videos or working and I have to press the reset button.
> 
> Vcore : 1.35V
> QPI : 1.35V
> ICH : 1.2V
> IOH : 1.2V
> CPU PLL : 1.81V
> 
> I wanted to know what can I improve to make it stable!! Temp are within range (80° max) I still waiting to buy a AIO (360mm) cooler to improve temps


Nice clock. But if it is freezing during such a light load as videos, you are no where near stable. Sounds memory related. Time to run prime and check BSOD codes.


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beufesamiteur*
> 
> Here is my new nearly stable OC !! I don't have blue screen but the desktop can freeze when watching videos or working and I have to press the reset button.
> 
> Vcore : 1.35V
> QPI : 1.35V
> ICH : 1.2V
> IOH : 1.2V
> CPU PLL : 1.81V
> 
> I wanted to know what can I improve to make it stable!! Temp are within range (80° max) I still waiting to buy a AIO (360mm) cooler to improve temps


Your QPI voltage looks fine for that uncore clock. You will need to push past 1.35V on the vcore for stability at 4.5Ghz. I wouldn't personally use a PC that would freeze due to instability. If you raise the vcore, you will probably hit 90C which is quite high. I would suggest you to drop down to 4.4Ghz to gain stability while retaining the vcore or dropping it down a notch or two.


----------



## SmOgER

1.35v sounds like a reasonable voltage for 4.5Ghz.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> 1.35v sounds like a reasonable voltage for 4.5Ghz.


Sounds like a great voltage at that clock. except if it aint stable it aint cooking with gas yet


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> Yes, at stock clocks on my W3690.
> 
> Now, I am OCd to 4.2GHz on my X5660 and no issues.
> 
> I run run the latest klite codec mega pack with MPC.


I was wrong. It is back.

Did anyone ever validate if the BCLK was the culprit or not?


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> I was wrong. It is back.
> 
> Did anyone ever validate if the BCLK was the culprit or not?


I dropped my clock, and it was still happening. I ended up installing the media player suggested before, installed all the codecs and have not had the problem since.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I wonder if the sound issues are related to higher QPI link speeds. One of the reasons I removed my old Creative Audigy card was because the windows sound would crackle at startup with high bclk. Thought it was just the card and didn't have the issue for a while after removing it.

210 bclk causes it, that's (x18) 3780mhz QPI.


----------



## srialmaster

I changed from 21x200 to 23x174 and I noticed it didn't skip as much. I even increased the IOH just a little and it didn't help any.


----------



## dagget3450

Funny people are talking about sound issues i noticed i am getting some slight sound distortion on my evga sr2. The thing is it is ONLY happening on my secondary cpu. So i can disable either one with a jumper and test. 4.4ghz @ 200bclk i get good audio on CPU0 but CPU1 gives me audio distortion slightly. So i am confused myself as what to do. I have tested both for mild stability with games and benchmarks and they both seem stable.


----------



## srialmaster

So, I dropped my memory speed down from 1744 to 1395 and the skipping is almost non-existent.
I remember reading somewhere about the memory timings possibly having an effect.


----------



## Beufesamiteur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Nice clock. But if it is freezing during such a light load as videos, you are no where near stable. Sounds memory related. Time to run prime and check BSOD codes.


Yep I know....The thing is I don't know the origin of this freezing ?
Memory ? => I push the voltage at 1.6... I Let one stick, Two sticks It freezes again. I saw that the IOH and ICH voltage could be risen to 1.2 but it not the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> Your QPI voltage looks fine for that uncore clock. You will need to push past 1.35V on the vcore for stability at 4.5Ghz. I wouldn't personally use a PC that would freeze due to instability. If you raise the vcore, you will probably hit 90C which is quite high. I would suggest you to drop down to 4.4Ghz to gain stability while retaining the vcore or dropping it down a notch or two.


I did it, with the following settings and a multiplier of 22, but it freezes again even with 1.35V.

I put my daily OC at 4.2Ghz (200*21).
Vcore : 1.265V
QPI : 1.25V
ICH : 1.1V
IOH : 1.1V
CPU PLL : 1.81V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Sounds like a great voltage at that clock. except if it aint stable it aint cooking with gas yet


Using my daily OC and after 3h hour gaming (GTA it rises to 60°c max.

I will try to buy the ballistics LP stick and check it it comes from my corsair ram.


----------



## DRKreiger

Can someone with a clocked x5670 run Geekbench 3.
My w3680 gets 19,500, and the general consensus is that this is too low. Need a little comparison


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Can someone with a clocked x5670 run Geekbench 3.
> My w3680 gets 19,500, and the general consensus is that this is too low. Need a little comparison


I'm running at 4.6Ghz if that's what you need. Not home atm but I can run it later.


----------



## Aleslammer

@DRKreiger, There is a W3670 @ 4.5 posting a score of 19638 at HWBot which is the strongest 4.5 submission I'd say not bad for the clocks.


----------



## DRKreiger

You know what. I am really not to concerned with this bench. It seems all the highest scores on x5670 is for 2 proc systems.

EDIT: that score submission was mine!!!!!!


----------



## Kana-Maru

I'm uploaded my Doom benchmarks. The X58 is going strong and there are some issues. AMD is only running OpenGL 4.3 for some reason now, but it was running OpenGL 4.5 in the beta. Nvidia GPUs are running 4.5....dun dun duuuuuuunnnnn. I hope that is fixed soon and I'm ready for Vulkan support already. It's coming soon and I'm hoping very soon.

*Doom - X58 +Fury X Benchmarks*
http://www.overclock-and-game.com/news/pc-gaming/47-doom-fury-x-benchmarks

Also here is another article I posted about the GTX 1080 if you feel like reading it:

*GTX 1080 - What's not being discussed*
http://www.overclock-and-game.com/news/pc-gaming/46-gtx-1080-what-s-not-being-discussed


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I'm uploaded my Doom benchmarks. The X58 is going strong and there are some issues. AMD is only running OpenGL 4.3 for some reason now, but it was running OpenGL 4.5 in the beta. Nvidia GPUs are running 4.5....dun dun duuuuuuunnnnn. I hope that is fixed soon and I'm ready for Vulkan support already. It's coming soon and I'm hoping very soon.
> 
> *Doom - X58 +Fury X Benchmarks*
> http://www.overclock-and-game.com/news/pc-gaming/47-doom-fury-x-benchmarks
> 
> Also here is another article I posted about the GTX 1080 if you feel like reading it:
> 
> *GTX 1080 - What's not being discussed*
> http://www.overclock-and-game.com/news/pc-gaming/46-gtx-1080-what-s-not-being-discussed


Nice results. Interesting discussion regarding the 1080, I really haven't been keeping up with all of that. But it doesn't surprise me as Nvidia's marketing techniques have always been a bit misleading, not to say AMD hasn't done similar things.

I seem to remember AMD doing some optimizations in their drivers to inflate benchmarks back in the R300 (9700) days _(I think, it may have been before that_), of course they were called out on it and removed it shortly. I think Nvidia did something similar but I don't remember the specifics.

Edit: It was actually with the Radeon 8500, then a few years later Nvidia did the same thing in 3dmark with their FX.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Thanks for reading. Doom runs well with my 4Ghz + DDR3-1400Mhz 24/7 overclock and the GPU runs the game well even if the power efficiency setting is set. I just played 1440p + Nightmare and still have a great experience. There are a few things that need to be updated, but I'm sure we will get patches soon. Overall the game is running great.

Now to Nvidia, yes they did the same things back in the early 2000s and got caught more than once over time. ATi had their fair share of issues as well. I'm not sure who started it, but it definitely left a nasty mark that I'm sure neither wants any time soon. It was a good scandal at the time and definitely was great for conversation. Nvidia has a new strategy though, Gameworks and VRWorks\VRAudio which is basically Gameworks for VR games. The strategy has been working.

Out of all of my years of running Nvidia GPUs I almost NEVER had issues running AMD sponsored games [if I did have issues problems were addressed quickly], but this isn't the case the other way around. I really hope more review sites start using "Indie" games for benchmark comparisons. The AAA benchmarks can fluctuate, but Indie games usually shows a more honest representation of the card performance since the games aren't created to accommodate one GPU manufacture or the other.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Thanks for reading. Doom runs well with my 4Ghz + DDR3-1400Mhz 24/7 overclock and the GPU runs the game well even if the power efficiency setting is set. I just played 1440p + Nightmare and still have a great experience. There are a few things that need to be updated, but I'm sure we will get patches soon. Overall the game is running great.
> 
> Now to Nvidia, yes they did the same things back in the early 2000s and got caught more than once over time. ATi had their fair share of issues as well. I'm not sure who started it, but it definitely left a nasty mark that I'm sure neither wants any time soon. It was a good scandal at the time and definitely was great for conversation. Nvidia has a new strategy though, Gameworks and VRWorks\VRAudio which is basically Gameworks for VR games. The strategy has been working.
> 
> Out of all of my years of running Nvidia GPUs I almost NEVER had issues running AMD sponsored games [if I did have issues problems were addressed quickly], but this isn't the case the other way around. I really hope more review sites start using "Indie" games for benchmark comparisons. The AAA benchmarks can fluctuate, but Indie games usually shows a more honest representation of the card performance since the games aren't created to accommodate one GPU manufacture or the other.


Yeah, I've notice that as well. AMD optimized games always ran well on my old 480, but when I got my 7950 I noticed Nvidia optimized games performed worse than say a 670 even though it had quite a bit more raw power. Same with my 390 versus a 970 for example.


----------



## Oleh

I'd like to join the list

x5650 @ 4.2ghz

Edit: Sabertooth X58 - 1402 - 08/09/2012


----------



## hecatomb

Time to join in as well!

http://valid.x86.fr/46xphz

x5650 @ 4.25GHz (hope to push 4.4GHz some day).

ASUS P6T SE cross-flashed with P6T WS Pro BIOS


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> I'd like to join the list
> 
> x5650 @ 4.2ghz
> 
> Edit: Sabertooth X58 - 1402 - 08/09/2012


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hecatomb*
> 
> Time to join in as well!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/46xphz
> 
> x5650 @ 4.25GHz (hope to push 4.4GHz some day).
> 
> ASUS P6T SE cross-flashed with P6T WS Pro BIOS


Both of you are approved. Add the code on the first page to your signature.


----------



## Jaysic

http://valid.x86.fr/i55dx6

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2786957/



Finally got this guy dialed in. Was shooting for 4.4 minimum, but I'm happy where I'm at for the voltages I'm running (1.318 QPI and 1.51 DRAM). Picking up this chip was a great choice, and a great experience learning how to overclock.

Edit: Asus x58 sabertooth 1402 bios


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaysic*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/i55dx6
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2786957/
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got this guy dialed in. Was shooting for 4.4 minimum, but I'm happy where I'm at for the voltages I'm running (1.318 QPI and 1.51 DRAM). Picking up this chip was a great choice, and a great experience learning how to overclock.


Welcome to OCN and I agree that the x5670 was a great choice, I have one myself. Very fun to overclock!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaysic*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/i55dx6
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2786957/
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got this guy dialed in. Was shooting for 4.4 minimum, but I'm happy where I'm at for the voltages I'm running (1.318 QPI and 1.51 DRAM). Picking up this chip was a great choice, and a great experience learning how to overclock.


Welcome to OCN.








What's your uncore at? 1.31v QPI does seem a little high for that board.
Temps seem a bit high, especially that HT is disabled. What cooler are you using?

Looking good otherwise.


----------



## Jaysic

Uncore is set to 2947, just under twice that of my ram speed. Temps max out around 65 while gaming/streaming, so I'm happy with it for the time being. Using a Evo 212 wtih a push/pull that exhausts right out my 200mm fan on the top of my case, not sure there's much more I could do from a cooling standpoint.

I could lower my QPI to 1.3125, but intel burn got really clunky so I upped it 1 notch.


----------



## Beufesamiteur

I finally manage to obtain a stable 4.4Ghz at 1.328Vcore. It's stable and goes up to 65°c while playing or encoding.
It's not even possible to do more than 205 fsb....I will try with other RAM as soon as I bought a new kit.

QPI 1.3V
ICH 1.1v
OCH 1.1v
RAM 1.5v

I will had a validation tonight


----------



## DRKreiger

I just did a system clean, and remount of waterblock on the CPU. I am now getting 2 cores that are 10-14c higher than all the rest, and wonder if this is a normal occurrence.

I never payed much attention to the individual core temps before. Always just went off of the "CPU" temp (socket sensor i believe.)

Will post a screeny in a bit.


----------



## Jaysic

Mine does the same. 9 - 11 degree difference from coolest core to hottest.

Edit: I also did a remount of my cooler. I lowered my temps (must've done a bad job the first time), but the difference in core temps was the same (and the same cores).


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaysic*
> 
> Mine does the same. 9 - 11 degree difference from coolest core to hottest.
> 
> Edit: I also did a remount of my cooler. I lowered my temps (must've done a bad job the first time), but the difference in core temps was the same (and the same cores).


I wouldn't worry about the temp difference. Depending on what you're doing, I'd consider going with a bit lower clocks, enabling HT and maybe enabling Turbo to get a bit higher single threaded performance. With an Evo I was able to get around 4ghz with HT on, Cinebench was around 900.


----------



## Jaysic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the temp difference. Depending on what you're doing, I'd consider going with a bit lower clocks, enabling HT and maybe enabling Turbo to get a bit higher single threaded performance. With an Evo I was able to get around 4ghz with HT on, Cinebench was around 900.


Shucks howdy, that's quite the difference. I'm gaming / streaming, which is how I even figured I should OC in the first place. Will Turbo / HT really help more with that?

Edit; Just did about 90 minutes of Heroes of the Storm, max temp hit was 56.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaysic*
> 
> Shucks howdy, that's quite the difference. I'm gaming / streaming, which is how I even figured I should OC in the first place. Will Turbo / HT really help more with that?


With multitasking like that HT can help quite a bit.

If you were running say 182x22 then single core turbo would jump up to around 4.4ghz or so. It can be a bit tricky to get turbo stable, but it can help with single threaded tasks like browsers, etc.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaysic*
> 
> Mine does the same. 9 - 11 degree difference from coolest core to hottest.
> 
> Edit: I also did a remount of my cooler. I lowered my temps (must've done a bad job the first time), but the difference in core temps was the same (and the same cores).


Well i kind of figure so. but had to see what the general thoughts here were.

Also welcome to OCN!!! Welcome to our dinosaur chip resurrection club as well. Always like to see more people keeping one of the best intel platrorms alive!

I my still try to remount the water block, as my temps are not as great as i would like at the ambient. 54c @ 30c ambient under full load 4.7ghz 1.4125V's.
May also try a different insert and jet plate config in the block.

We'll see how it goes


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I my still try to remount the water block, as my temps are not as great as i would like at the ambient. 54c @ 30c ambient under full load 4.7ghz 1.4125V's.
> May also try a different insert and jet plate config in the block.
> 
> We'll see how it goes


Yeah that's just terrible. Yap.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Yeah that's just terrible. Yap.


LOL. I know, I know.














But before i cleaned the system out, and had to disassemble the CPU block due to crud built up in the micro channels. I was getting 46-52c load temps, with same ambient temps.
I even blasted all the dust out of the radiators. So i am just confuzzled.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Well guess who CPU liquid cooler fan stopped working........Guess who is running a freaking Intel stock cooler because he couldn't find the CM Hyper 212+...........Guess who is now looking for a LGA 1366 CPU liquid cooler.......................Guess who can't find his thermal paste.........???????

*raises hand*

It worked perfectly last night, but this morning my Antec Kuhler H2O 620 pump wasn't apparently working [CPU overheat\freezing]. We all know what happens when that fan or pump stops working on the CPU. It's get extremely hot in a matter of seconds. They get really hot and can seriously burn you if you are crazy enough to let your skin touch the hot areas for more than a split second.

The warranty was only for 3 years and I believe I got about 4 years out of it. For around $50-60 bucks that's not bad for all of the years I've used it.
This Intel cooler is nothing less than craptastic garbage. Since I can't find my thermal paste I'm stuck using the crappy Intel fan with the thermal paste already applied on the heat sink. I changed my settings to run only 4 cores + HT and the CPU temps are still hovering around 37c-42c with the Intel fan blowing at 100% [2191RPM]. I got the stock fan when I purchased my i7-960. I'm now thinking about disabling 2 more cores and just running a dual core to see if that can help keep the temps below 35c or hopefully 20c.

Decisions....decisions........I could get an actually custom loop that I wanted, or I could get another closed loop cooler. The closed loop seems more simple and I had no worries with my Antec Cooler for all of those years.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well guess who CPU liquid cooler fan stopped working........Guess who is running a freaking Intel stock cooler because he couldn't find the CM Hyper 212+...........Guess who is now looking for a LGA 1366 CPU liquid cooler.......................Guess who can't find his thermal paste.........???????
> 
> *raises hand*
> 
> It worked perfectly last night, but this morning my Antec Kuhler H2O 620 pump wasn't apparently working [CPU overheat\freezing]. We all know what happens when that fan or pump stops working on the CPU. It's get extremely hot in a matter of seconds. They get really hot and can seriously burn you if you are crazy enough to let your skin touch the hot areas for more than a split second.
> 
> The warranty was only for 3 years and I believe I got about 4 years out of it. For around $50-60 bucks that's not bad for all of the years I've used it.
> This Intel cooler is nothing less than craptastic garbage. Since I can't find my thermal paste I'm stuck using the crappy Intel fan with the thermal paste already applied on the heat sink. I changed my settings to run only 4 cores + HT and the CPU temps are still hovering around 37c-42c with the Intel fan blowing at 100% [2191RPM]. I got the stock fan when I purchased my i7-960. I'm now thinking about disabling 2 more cores and just running a dual core to see if that can help keep the temps below 35c or hopefully 20c.
> 
> Decisions....decisions........I could get an actually custom loop that I wanted, or I could get another closed loop cooler. The closed loop seems more simple and I had no worries with my Antec Cooler for all of those years.


I have some extra water parts i could "part with" to aid in our founding fearlees leader!!


----------



## Kana-Maru

^LOL. Thanks, but you don't have to do all of that for me. I was thinking about just getting another AIO cooler with a thicker 180mm rad or something.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> ^LOL. Thanks, but you don't have to do all of that for me. I was thinking about just getting another AIO cooler with a thicker 180mm rad or something.


Well i don't have to, but it is collecting dust. not gonna fetch any real dough so it's yours if you'd like.
swiftech res.
120mm rad.
240mm rad.
some fittings. and a CPU block.(if i can find this one)

Join the serious side of tinkering


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Well i don't have to, but it is collecting dust. not gonna fetch any real dough so it's yours if you'd like.
> swiftech res.
> 120mm rad.
> 240mm rad.
> some fittings. and a CPU block.(if i can find this one)
> 
> Join the serious side of tinkering


True I should do more. It's just this case that I'm currently using probably wouldn't be the best case since I already have a lot of going on inside. I think if I was to upgrade my current tower to a full tower I'd have more room to do what I want such as custom loops. It's a difficult decision since I absolutely love having the Delta fan blow air and move the heat from the northbridge. That northbridge gets so freaking hot without proper air flow and having a fan for it definitely helps.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well guess who CPU liquid cooler fan stopped working........Guess who is running a freaking Intel stock cooler because he couldn't find the CM Hyper 212+...........Guess who is now looking for a LGA 1366 CPU liquid cooler.......................Guess who can't find his thermal paste.........???????
> 
> *raises hand*
> 
> It worked perfectly last night, but this morning my Antec Kuhler H2O 620 pump wasn't apparently working [CPU overheat\freezing]. We all know what happens when that fan or pump stops working on the CPU. It's get extremely hot in a matter of seconds. They get really hot and can seriously burn you if you are crazy enough to let your skin touch the hot areas for more than a split second.
> 
> The warranty was only for 3 years and I believe I got about 4 years out of it. For around $50-60 bucks that's not bad for all of the years I've used it.
> This Intel cooler is nothing less than craptastic garbage. Since I can't find my thermal paste I'm stuck using the crappy Intel fan with the thermal paste already applied on the heat sink. I changed my settings to run only 4 cores + HT and the CPU temps are still hovering around 37c-42c with the Intel fan blowing at 100% [2191RPM]. I got the stock fan when I purchased my i7-960. I'm now thinking about disabling 2 more cores and just running a dual core to see if that can help keep the temps below 35c or hopefully 20c.
> 
> Decisions....decisions........I could get an actually custom loop that I wanted, or I could get another closed loop cooler. The closed loop seems more simple and I had no worries with my Antec Cooler for all of those years.


Liked my Antec Kuhler 920 that I used on a couple different builds, but apparently the pump started making noise, at least when its in the horizontal position. I tested it in the vertical position but it didn't make noise. Checked that it was at max speed too. not sure if the pump is going or its just air. Thought it was a fan making the noise but found the pump making it. Temps were high anyhow since it was sucking in hot air from inside the case. Got a H100i GTX and moved it to the front now..much better temps! I found the 920 performance kind of meh, though. Had it on the W3690 but went to a NH-D14. Using the H100i GTX on my 16 thread crunching rig. Put the 920 on the shelf for now.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Luckily I didn't have the issues you have with your 920. My 620 was silent unless I kicked up the pump for benchmarking purposes and even then the noise wasn't annoying loud. I have heard good things about the H100i GTX.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> True I should do more. It's just this case that I'm currently using probably wouldn't be the best case since I already have a lot of going on inside. I think if I was to upgrade my current tower to a full tower I'd have more room to do what I want such as custom loops. It's a difficult decision since I absolutely love having the Delta fan blow air and move the heat from the northbridge. That northbridge gets so freaking hot without proper air flow and having a fan for it definitely helps.


Agree about the northbridge temps. Have a 92mm GT over the sink - the idle to peak temp gradient is only about 5 degrees. The little GT rests on the side of the D15 which doesn't provide enough airflow at idle (310rpm) for the northbridge. Without the GT, the northbridge runs cooler at load than at idle! Because the twin A15s provide lots of air at load. With my modded XB case the cooler intake temp is only 2 degrees above room temp (20c) at load. The 5675 at 4.4 hits 60c at full load in IBT. For normal render work temps are in the low 50s. Cool and quiet.

While you've been happy with cheap(ish) CLCs, I'm happy with big air - so much quieter than any CLC I've used - with similar or better performance. And less cost and better reliability. Went through 2 pumps in H100s, one that leaked in the system. I'm done with faux liquid cooling - leaking fluids on the motherboard? Nope. I can do that for myself with a custom loop.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> *While you've been happy with cheap(ish) CLCs*,


Happy? I have been ecstatic!

100% Stock - Intel Burn Test v2.54 = 37c Average CPU Temp - [Idle Temps: 19.5c]
3.8Ghz & 4Ghz - Intel Burn Test v2.54 = 48 & 49c Average CPU Temp - [Idle Temps: 20c]
4.6Ghz - Intel Burn Test v2.54 = 64c Average CPU Temp - [Idle Temps: 22c]
4.8Ghz - Intel Burn Test v2.54 = 70c Average CPU Temp - [Idle Temps: 22c]

Cheap or whatever, it got the job done and it did just as well as any $200 custom loop and pump would get me. I honest can't complain. Obviously I wasn't running the CPU @ 100% 24/7 so it did well. I've never had leakage and I'm normally moving around the place.

The northbridge was never a problem at stock clock, but once you get around 3.8Ghz -4Ghz it can become a problem. It likes to hover around 55-57c with no fan and go well into the mid 60s sometimes. It's going to be hard to give that luxury up [having a fan specifically taking car of the heat]


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> It's going to be hard to give that luxury up [having a fan specifically taking car of the heat]


Why do you have to give it up? Court order? Alien intervention?

You can easily have a little fan there, mounted via wires, sticks, duct tape or raw willpower.


----------



## 45nm

Kana-Maru what is your thoughts on LGA1366/X58 compared to X99/LGA2011-3. After being on X58 since nearly 2008 (with motherboard and processors swaps) and a Sandy Bridge LGA1155 system it is starting to feel like even a W3690/X5690 is not very capable when compared to modern equivalents such as the 5930K. Take for example the X58A-UD7 which in my opinion is one of the best LGA1366 motherboards it has a few drawbacks which I think are quite big:

1. Third party Sata 6Gbps and USB3 (I know that X58 motherboards didn't natively support it and needed third party controllers for this)
2. PCI-E 2.0 compared to PCI-E 3.0
3. Only 32 lanes available (and maybe even less depending on the motherboard manufacturer implementation)
4. Spacing and support for 4 way SLI (in the X58A-UD7 my SLI setup has a few mm's for breathing room but it's almost a 7 degree difference)
5. Pricing for spare parts particularly motherboards on LGA1366
6. Lack of USB3 headers (which requires add-in cards)
7. Lack of UEFI support in BIOS (hybrid EFI doesn't count).

This brings the question since E5-2670 prices have stabilized and have dropped substantially from their initial value (due to supply) is LGA1366 even worth looking at unless a combo unit can be had for very cheap? I am seeing the same motherboard as I have on the internet for prices northwards of $250 and even higher (especially when translated in Canuck-bucks/dollars). Is it even worth getting a motherboard for backup at those prices? The reason I ask is because I had the chance to play with a LGA2011 motherboard recently (not X99 but X79) and a cheap Xeon and it was a wonderful experience.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Why do you have to give it up? Court order? Alien intervention?
> 
> You can easily have a little fan there, mounted via wires, sticks, duct tape or raw willpower.










Well it's one of the powerful Delta fans. I obviously have a fan controller for it, but it does so well. I'm sure I could still find my old Antec Spots Cool fan and use it as well I suppose. If I do change cases I need to make sure the NB heat is addressed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Kana-Maru what is your thoughts on LGA1366/X58 compared to X99/LGA2011-3. After being on X58 since nearly 2008 (with motherboard and processors swaps) and a Sandy Bridge LGA1155 system it is starting to feel like even a W3690/X5690 is not very capable when compared to modern equivalents such as the 5930K. Take for example the X58A-UD7 which in my opinion is one of the best LGA1366 motherboards it has a few drawbacks which I think are quite big:
> 
> 1. Third party Sata 6Gbps and USB3 (I know that X58 motherboards didn't natively support it and needed third party controllers for this)
> 2. PCI-E 2.0 compared to PCI-E 3.0
> 3. Only 32 lanes available (and maybe even less depending on the motherboard manufacturer implementation)
> 4. Spacing and support for 4 way SLI (in the X58A-UD7 my SLI setup has a few mm's for breathing room but it's almost a 7 degree difference)
> 5. Pricing for spare parts particularly motherboards on LGA1366
> 6. Lack of USB3 headers (which requires add-in cards)
> 7. Lack of UEFI support in BIOS (hybrid EFI doesn't count).
> 
> This brings the question since E5-2670 prices have stabilized and have dropped substantially from their initial value (due to supply) is LGA1366 even worth looking at unless a combo unit can be had for very cheap? I am seeing the same motherboard as I have on the internet for prices northwards of $250 and even higher (especially when translated in Canuck-bucks/dollars). Is it even worth getting a motherboard for backup at those prices? The reason I ask is because I had the chance to play with a LGA2011 motherboard recently (not X99 but X79) and a cheap Xeon and it was a wonderful experience.


The latest and greatest CPUs are obviously going to be faster and have better architecture. The issue is doing what's best for you. If you don't have a reason to upgrade then don't, if you do have a reason then upgrade. The X58 is still very capable that's for sure. For gaming performance the X58 is fine, but I understand the concern about the GPU spacing. it isn't a issue for water cooled GPUs, but the spacing is really tight. From my experience I was able to use my internal fan to bring down the temperatures of my old 2-way SLI setup. Not every PC case has that luxury and I completely understand the concern. The only other answer would be the ambient and case temps, the lower the better.

X58 prices have really went up over the past 2 years or so. It is an issue and the X79 platform does look better and better everyday thanks to sellers trying to capitalize from the X58 platform and X58 hype. From my test the X79 is definitely a side grade, but the Haswell-E and up would be more solid upgrades when compared to the X58. The E5-2670 has come down in price late last year. Can you overclock the E5-2670? As far as I know you can't.

The entire point of the X58 continuation was Westmere and the low prices. tIf you were already on the platform in 2014+ the you were already se. If the prices were low that was the "bang for your buck". If the X58 platform is too expensive to get into then it would definitely be better to go to newer platform or the platform that suits your needs. I've always explained this to people for years. So if a X58 setup is overpriced then I would completely skip the X58 at this point. There's no need to feed scalpers. Those exaggerated prices will only hurt them in the long run.

I'm glad you had a great experience with the X79 + Xeon. I can't really speak on that since I've never used that combo. All I know is that I'm still content with my X58 platform and enjoying it daily. It's less than 10% slower than the X79 Sandy+IvyBridge-E. At the moment the X58 does everything I need it to do plus some more thanks to the PCIe 2.0 slots. Luckily Skylake-E and Broadwell-E allows BCLK overclocking again. Overclocking on those platforms will definitely be much different than the X58 for sure. Broadwell-E appears to be a solid upgrade for the X58 platform IMO or at least so far from what we know.

Since we've made it this far I think it would be safe to see what AMD is offering with Zen as well. AMD has their work cut out for them since Intel has been consistent with their architecture and output. AMD will need something amazing and competitive priced to get Intel to flinch.

1. There's no problems using a 3rd Party PCIe slots. That's actually a benefit since you can still get the same speeds that people are getting on newer platforms. It's going to be a long time before the PCIe 2.0 bandwidth is saturated.

2. PCI-E 2.0 compared to PCI-E 3.0 in the best case scenario 3-5%. In most cases there is less than 2% difference in gaming and that includes 2-way SLI as well. It has been proven time and time again. PCIe 2.0 is perfectly fine for gaming.

3. 32? No you get up to *36 PCIe lanes*. X58 actually has 40 lanes I believe, but only 36 are only available for the PCie slots. That's more than enough lanes for most users. Broadwell-E offers 2x16 + 1x8 which is great, but it's still only 40 available PCIe lanes and it's been 40 since 2011.

4. I spoke about this above and that is a legitimate issue. The percentage number of people who run more than one GPU is small and when you reach 3 and 4 SLI, it's very small. So this will only affect an extremely small portion of users especially when you add only X58 users to the mix in this day and age. The only fix for that is going to be water cooling which would be very expensive or constant cool ambient air. Nvidia isn't even officially supporting 3 and 4 way SLI anymore in games. If you are using the GPUs for other reason then I don't know what to tell you.

5. Yeah the scalpers are trying to cash in. The prices were decent, but some have skyrocketed. I agree with you on this one as well, but if the price isn't right it's probably time to move on if you can spare the cash for a upgrade.

6. Some X58 boards had USB3 headers, well very few boards did. This isn't necessarily a big issue since USB 3.0 PCIe cards are rather cheap and most boards have USB 3.0 ports on the motherboard. I have USB 3.0 on my case, but no headers. So far it has been no problem.

7. UEFI is newer, but most manufactures offers a non-UEFI version for most products. There is absolutely nothing anyone could have done about UEFI support. The industry had already moved on and X58 was never going to get UEFI anyways. Therefore I don't think about since it isn't affecting anything I'm doing right now.

The good news is that the newer platforms are only getting better and better slowly over time and that has turned into much better upgrade paths for X58 users. Intel Broadwell-E is on the way and AMD Zen.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> snip
> 
> I have heard good things about the H100i GTX.
> 
> snip
> 
> I obviously have a fan controller for it, but it does so well. I'm sure I could still find my old Antec Spots Cool fan and use it as well I suppose. If I do change cases I need to make sure the NB heat is addressed.
> 
> snip


Hey Kana-Maru,

We are using the same motherboard and similar CPU. I'm using a Corsair H90 and have no issues, Front and rear fans on the radiator. I can get them over here in the UK for 50 GBP "Factory refurbished".

I found the Antec Spot cooler too noisey and did not cool the NB sufficiently. I've been making my own NB cooling solution(s) - I'm up to v3 now.

I got the idea from here:

https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20111017001806726&board_id=1&model=Sabertooth+X58&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

My solution uses 2x 10K 1U server fans, sitting on the NB. With the right fan controller and software they will run at 700 rpm and are silent. They do rev up to 10k - and I watch the NB temp drop while running a stress test. i.e. at idle, fans run at 700 RPM and NB hits 60-70. At full stress test, fans run at 10k and NB drops to 55.

Fan controller is a corsair link commander mini and i'm using SIV to control fan speed.

This was v1.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/8050#post_25143856

Version 3 uses an e-bay meccano "box of spares" to get 4x connecting bridges with 3x holes in. The two fans are clamped together by their screw holes with a gap inbetween in order to access the screw whole on the existing NB cooler. The fans sit about 4mm above the NB.

IMG_20160520_174549.jpg 67k .jpg file


IMG_20160520_185314.jpg 74k .jpg file


----------



## Beufesamiteur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's one of the powerful Delta fans. I obviously have a fan controller for it, but it does so well. I'm sure I could still find my old Antec Spots Cool fan and use it as well I suppose. If I do change cases I need to make sure the NB heat is addressed.
> The latest and greatest CPUs are obviously going to be faster and have better architecture. The issue is doing what's best for you. If you don't have a reason to upgrade then don't, if you do have a reason then upgrade. The X58 is still very capable that's for sure. For gaming performance the X58 is fine, but I understand the concern about the GPU spacing. it isn't a issue for water cooled GPUs, but the spacing is really tight. From my experience I was able to use my internal fan to bring down the temperatures of my old 2-way SLI setup. Not every PC case has that luxury and I completely understand the concern. The only other answer would be the ambient and case temps, the lower the better.
> 
> X58 prices have really went up over the past 2 years or so. It is an issue and the X79 platform does look better and better everyday thanks to sellers trying to capitalize from the X58 platform and X58 hype. From my test the X79 is definitely a side grade, but the Haswell-E and up would be more solid upgrades when compared to the X58. The E5-2670 has come down in price late last year. Can you overclock the E5-2670? As far as I know you can't.


So far I manage to obtain 106 FSB. Which give me a 2.75Ghz on 8 cores /16 threads and around 3.5Ghz boost. I will try Linus method when he overclocked through a windows application his E5-2697v2.
It gave me a nice 1060 at cinebench15. But roughly the performance are the same (not in multi-threaded applications) in games. What is nice is the USB3 header that I missed, the PCIE 3.0 and...that's it. At 100% load it does not go higher than 55°c.

My X5670 at 4.4Ghz perform identically but the temps are really high in my opinion...So far I'm waiting to buy a V2 product (certainly a 2667V2 or 2687W V2) when the prices will drop significantly .

I bought a new system (R4E 80€ and the e5 2670 70€). Frankly speaking I have no use of this 2011 board but geekly speaking this was really exciting.







I join your point of view, the X58 has a long life ahead.


----------



## PipJones

Apologies if this has been asked before ... no reference to Lycom DT-129 from the search.

If I buy one of these for my sabertooth x58 with 2x SLI, will I be able to boot W10 from it?

Lycom DT-129

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Lycom-DT-129-3-3V5A-Adapter-PCIe-NVMe/dp/B01AHYYZAE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1464085891&sr=8-1&keywords=Lycom+DT-129

Samsung SM951 128GB

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Samsung-SM951-128GB-solid-drives/dp/B00VELD5D8/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1464085990&sr=8-7&keywords=Samsung+SM951

Thanks!


----------



## DRKreiger

see conversation here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/6930
And here
http://www.win-raid.com/t1189f34-X-Chipset-with-problems-to-boot-off-a-PCIe-connected-SSD.html

It seems that the SSD must be an AHCI to boot on X58 with out issue. the NVMe require UEFI bios, and likely a secure boot option, and a NVMe module on the board's chipset.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> see conversation here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/6930
> And here
> http://www.win-raid.com/t1189f34-X-Chipset-with-problems-to-boot-off-a-PCIe-connected-SSD.html
> 
> It seems that the SSD must be an AHCI to boot on X58 with out issue. the NVMe require UEFI bios, and likely a secure boot option, and a NVMe module on the board's chipset.


Interesting.

If I have understood correctly:

There are some people that have reported some NVMe's work on "old" chipsets providing the NVMe -> PCIE adapter has a BIOS. Bad things can happen when existing onboard RAID is enabled.

I ordered one of these in the end. If I can't get it to work I will return it. Amazon returns works well!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00V01C4RK/ref=pe_385721_134109111_TE_dp_1


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Hey Kana-Maru,
> We are using the same motherboard and similar CPU. I'm using a Corsair H90 and have no issues, Front and rear fans on the radiator. I can get them over here in the UK for 50 GBP "Factory refurbished".
> I found the Antec Spot cooler too noisey and did not cool the NB sufficiently. I've been making my own NB cooling solution(s) - I'm up to v3 now.
> I got the idea from here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20111017001806726&board_id=1&model=Sabertooth+X58&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
> My solution uses 2x 10K 1U server fans, sitting on the NB. With the right fan controller and software they will run at 700 rpm and are silent. They do rev up to 10k - and I watch the NB temp drop while running a stress test. i.e. at idle, fans run at 700 RPM and NB hits 60-70. At full stress test, fans run at 10k and NB drops to 55.
> 
> Fan controller is a corsair link commander mini and i'm using SIV to control fan speed.
> 
> This was v1.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/8050#post_25143856
> 
> Version 3 uses an e-bay meccano "box of spares" to get 4x connecting bridges with 3x holes in. The two fans are clamped together by their screw holes with a gap inbetween in order to access the screw whole on the existing NB cooler. The fans sit about 4mm above the NB.
> 
> IMG_20160520_174549.jpg 67k .jpg file
> 
> 
> IMG_20160520_185314.jpg 74k .jpg file


That's pretty cool. Well there is that convenient hole on the NB cooler. This is my current setup:
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2071121/

Notice the internal fan on the removal HDD cage in the middle. The fan is a beast and it looks neat. Anything under 60c is fine with me for idle temps. I don't really like to see the NB go over 63c-66c during a full load.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beufesamiteur*
> 
> So far I manage to obtain 106 FSB. Which give me a 2.75Ghz on 8 cores /16 threads and around 3.5Ghz boost. I will try Linus method when he overclocked through a windows application his E5-2697v2.
> It gave me a nice 1060 at cinebench15. But roughly the performance are the same (not in multi-threaded applications) in games. What is nice is the USB3 header that I missed, the PCIE 3.0 and...that's it. At 100% load it does not go higher than 55°c.
> 
> My X5670 at 4.4Ghz perform identically but the temps are really high in my opinion...So far I'm waiting to buy a V2 product (certainly a 2667V2 or 2687W V2) when the prices will drop significantly .
> 
> I bought a new system (R4E 80€ and the e5 2670 70€). Frankly speaking I have no use of this 2011 board but geekly speaking this was really exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I join your point of view, the X58 has a long life ahead.


Those are great temps with the 100% load. Awhile ago I saw Linus overclocking a Xeon on his page. I rarely watch Linus nowadays and I stopped watching him many years ago. He wasn't the sharpest tool in the shed when it came to PC basic knowledge, but I'm sure he is better now. His hardware unboxing vids were nice though. I wouldn't go through all of that X79 since Haswell-E re-introduced BCLK [and other settings] overclocking. I believe it was Haswell-E with X79 +2011-v3. Skylake E and Broadwell E will allow this as well.

If the PC developers make the obvious move and start to utilize more cores the X58 should have plenty of years left. Gaming wise this is already an reality thanks to DX12 & Vulkan. I've tested this on my Hitman DX12 benchmark. It's obvious that every programmer should be focusing on getting the most out of the hardware and this type of programming could benefit AMD older CPUs as well. Unfortunately the industry is so slow now and before anything notable happens you have to pretty much "force" every thing and if it's hardware, wait for a price drop. Just look at nearly ALL of AMD hardware the past 5 years or so. When you introduce parallel workloads to AMD GPUs and CPUs they can easily compete with some of Intel offerings for an affordable price. Obviously DX11 was mostly single core and only a few devs offered multi-core usage; even then it was bottlenecked by DX11 after updates\hacks.

Everyone isn't a good programmer either and even though we've hard capable hardware for "well over" 8 years now, parallel & concurrent programming is stumping a lot of programmers\developers. You can see this in some DX12 and Vulkan titles. I refuse to create\write a program that uses a single core unless I'm 100% forced to. Intel has ran away with this stagnant PC market and lack of parallel programming. Intel minor single core IPC increases + premium prices have worked for them. Even though the IPC increases were extremely minor increases, that adds up over the years. Thankfully more people are realizing we won't be having huge IPC increases like we did back in the early and late 2000s. So it's a good chance the X58 platform will benefit from the change in development. This is already the case with DX12 + Vulkan with the correct GPU architecture of course [AMD].


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> If I have understood correctly:
> 
> There are some people that have reported some NVMe's work on "old" chipsets providing the NVMe -> PCIE adapter has a BIOS. Bad things can happen when existing onboard RAID is enabled.
> 
> I ordered one of these in the end. If I can't get it to work I will return it. Amazon returns works well!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00V01C4RK/ref=pe_385721_134109111_TE_dp_1


Well i hope it works for you. seems from a little research, it should. just look into some cooling solution. heard of some overheating


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Well i hope it works for you. seems from a little research, it should. just look into some cooling solution. heard of some overheating


Great. The more i read the less hopeful I am that it will play nicely. Oh well.

Temperatures:

Have you got any facts and figures?
What kind of temperature issues and variances?

i've got a spare antec spot cooler, a few 10K server fans and a box of meccano. I'm ready ... 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> That's pretty cool. Well there is that convenient hole on the NB cooler. This is my current setup:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2071121/
> 
> Notice the internal fan on the removal HDD cage in the middle. The fan is a beast and it looks neat. Anything under 60c is fine with me for idle temps. I don't really like to see the NB go over 63c-66c during a full load.


Yeah, I can just about make out the fan. I can't recommend those 10k's enough. It's made a huge difference to my setup. For what they cost (less than 10 GBP), I think it would be a good addition to your setup.

Can I ask what you use to monitor your NB temperature?

I've got 2x X58 Sabertooth boards. I purchased a spare because I thought the one I was using was on the way out.

Both boards appear to exhibit problems with the NB temperature sensor. During stress testing the sensor would start to report 0 (zero) or 125. This would cause the fan control software (corsair LINK) to misbehave. Usually resulting in the LINK software to eventually crash - leaving the system to overheat etc.

I observed this with AIDA and LINK.

I have since starting using SIV (http://rh-software.com/) for fan control, using a synthetic temperature sensor (CPU and NB) to control the NB fans. Now, if CPU or NB temperature rise - the NB cooling fan kicks in.

The NB is VERY cool - and SIV is a great tool.


----------



## xhitekredneckx

4.5GHz X5675 Xeon

http://valid.x86.fr/4csp35

24/7 All Day Every Day


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> The latest and greatest CPUs are obviously going to be faster and have better architecture. The issue is doing what's best for you. If you don't have a reason to upgrade then don't, if you do have a reason then upgrade. The X58 is still very capable that's for sure. For gaming performance the X58 is fine, but I understand the concern about the GPU spacing. it isn't a issue for water cooled GPUs, but the spacing is really tight. From my experience I was able to use my internal fan to bring down the temperatures of my old 2-way SLI setup. Not every PC case has that luxury and I completely understand the concern. The only other answer would be the ambient and case temps, the lower the better.


I know that the latest and greatest will be faster and have a better optimized architecture. However the difference from something like the X5690 (990X equivalent) to SB-E is about ~17% which is about similar to what Toms Hardware found as well. Once you add in IVB-E and then Haswell-E you are looking at ~30% over a period of 3 years. Nehalem was that kind of a performance jump in one architecture with Bloomfield and then Westmere/Gulftown also offered a big-jump depending on the optimization of the application for multi-core computing. That kind of performance gap between The 990X and Broadwell-E will expand to about ~40%. That just shows how much the platform has aged and is already showing it's limitations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> X58 prices have really went up over the past 2 years or so. It is an issue and the X79 platform does look better and better everyday thanks to sellers trying to capitalize from the X58 platform and X58 hype. From my test the X79 is definitely a side grade, but the Haswell-E and up would be more solid upgrades when compared to the X58. The E5-2670 has come down in price late last year. Can you overclock the E5-2670? As far as I know you can't.


It's quite a shame because I recall last-year that prices were not as bad as they currently are. It seems that X79 motherboards are also now very popular and prices have risen just as fast as refreshed X58 motherboards. You will notice though that even at those high prices it seems consumers are still buying even at those absurd prices. For example I saw a X58A-UD7 combo kit go for about 250 Euros which is equivalent to what a X99 flagship would cost or a mid/high-end board would cost us Canadians. At that point it doesn't make sense. Your right about the E5-2XXX series Xeons not being able to overclock much but you can get some BCLK out of them. However getting a $60 E5-2670 which is an 8 Core Sandy Bridge-EP processor is an absolute bargain when you look at the performance compared to Skylake and Haswell-E:

https://youtu.be/ak8GsI0bbjA?t=175
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> The entire point of the X58 continuation was Westmere and the low prices. tIf you were already on the platform in 2014+ the you were already se. If the prices were low that was the "bang for your buck". If the X58 platform is too expensive to get into then it would definitely be better to go to newer platform or the platform that suits your needs. I've always explained this to people for years. So if a X58 setup is overpriced then I would completely skip the X58 at this point. There's no need to feed scalpers. Those exaggerated prices will only hurt them in the long run.


I never expected LGA1366 to live beyond LGA2011 as a viable platform even with the 6 core processors but that would indicate that LGA2011 was a short lived platform with fewer adopters than LGA1366 in the platform lifespan which is about 3 years for each (2008-2011 for X58 and 2011-2014 for X79). I only found out about the Xeons sometime last year and that was when they were already rising in price. I got a great deal on this X5690 but the prices I see for the same processor right now just amazes me how much overpriced they are compared to the smaller TDP variants of Westmere-EP. In 2014 I was on LGA1155 but I swapped motherboards around and moved to X58 later on. It's an amazing platform for a nostalgic feeling (and I've gotten some comments about me still being on X58 to others amazement). However I think it's about time to retire this platform (am planning an X99 build with a 5820K/5930K likely). The scalpers as you mentioned seem to be doing quite well as I see lots of sales even at those high prices. I am not sure if one is to consider for example a Rampage III Extreme at $250 without shipping to be a deal or bargain especially when we Canadians have to translate it to our pesos equivalent. When do you suppose prices will drop as I would like to get some backups for my X58A-UD7 and maybe even a Rampage III Extreme?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I'm glad you had a great experience with the X79 + Xeon. I can't really speak on that since I've never used that combo. All I know is that I'm still content with my X58 platform and enjoying it daily. It's less than 10% slower than the X79 Sandy+IvyBridge-E. At the moment the X58 does everything I need it to do plus some more thanks to the PCIe 2.0 slots. Luckily Skylake-E and Broadwell-E allows BCLK overclocking again. Overclocking on those platforms will definitely be much different than the X58 for sure. Broadwell-E appears to be a solid upgrade for the X58 platform IMO or at least so far from what we know.


I was lucky and fortunate to get a good deal on the E5-2670 (I got a pair) at roughly between ~$60-70 from the US. The motherboard I got an excellent deal on (I can't believe how much fellow Canadians are trying to sell it for locally in various condition and state). It serves as my test bench and evaluation platform for components that I test and benchmark. Otherwise I would have never paid the price for what a good ASUS X79 motherboard sells for. I did miss a good deal on a Gigabyte G1. Assassin 2 but I hesitated because of the VRM issues that a bios update was required for and because it only has 4 DIMM slots. I am quite content with X58 but I also would like to be up to date with features and functionality and not have any potential hindrance. I think however that 10% figure is a bit off since Westmere/Gulftown to SB-E is about ~17% and then another 7% for IVB-E. So that adds up to about 24% roughly:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8426/the-intel-haswell-e-cpu-review-core-i7-5960x-i7-5930k-i7-5820k-tested/2

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/444?vs=995

When you look at the 990X (X5690) compared to a 4960X you see that the performance improvement is quite substantial. For example look at the time in minutes benchmarks with minutes being shaved off. I am not saying that the 990X is obsolete but rather that when compared to something like a 2700K (which I had at one point) it is not a great value (ref. Xbit labs review of 2600K) unless the 2600K cannot compete in a multi-threaded benchmark. Once a 4790K or 6700K is thrown into the equation we see the multi-threaded advantage disappear albeit it took 3-4 years for a quad-core to match the multi-threaded performance of a 990X.

I will definitely keep an eye on Broadwell-E but I won't be jumping into it initially as I prefer to avoid being an early-adopter like I was with LGA1366 and B2 chipset revision of X58 motherboards. Broadwell-E and even Haswell-E are the most compelling arguments to upgrades for X58 owners. I hope that eventually the market gets more LGA1366 components and that prices equalize as it seems that LGA1366 owners are contemplating making the move and I read a few LGA1366 owners that are finally considering moving/upgrading.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Since we've made it this far I think it would be safe to see what AMD is offering with Zen as well. AMD has their work cut out for them since Intel has been consistent with their architecture and output. AMD will need something amazing and competitive priced to get Intel to flinch.


I am very hopeful for Zen. I think AMD learned their lesson with Zambezei and understand that a SMT approach is better than shared modules which are under-utilized or require rewritten code and hotfixes to reach potential.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> 1. There's no problems using a 3rd Party PCIe slots. That's actually a benefit since you can still get the same speeds that people are getting on newer platforms. It's going to be a long time before the PCIe 2.0 bandwidth is saturated.


Sorry but I think you misunderstood what I written. I was talking about first generation USB3 and Sata 6Gbps such as Marvell 9128 and NEC/Renesas USB3 both of which did not offer substantial improvements and have their own fair shair of issues (ex firmware updates for stability required for the NEC/Renesas USB3) and the Marvell 9128 having poor write speeds compared to the native Sata 3Gbps controller from the ICH10. Sure the 9128 has better read speeds but write is just as important. The 9182 was featured on very few motherboards and the 9128 comprised the majority. The 9123 even existed and did not have RAID support and was seen on the P6X58D Premium for example.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> 2. PCI-E 2.0 compared to PCI-E 3.0 in the best case scenario 3-5%. In most cases there is less than 2% difference in gaming and that includes 2-way SLI as well. It has been proven time and time again. PCIe 2.0 is perfectly fine for gaming.


At PCI-E 2.0 x8 you take a bigger performance hit than you would with PCI-E 2.0 x16. Keeping in mind that PCI-E 3.0 x8 is the equivalent to PCI-E 2.0 x16 the performance difference becomes more pronounced. It can make a bigger impact and difference especially in higher resolutions or GPU bound scenarios when using a multi-GPU setup unless a NF200 is being utilized and there is still various side-effects to the NF200 including performance penalty, heat, premium cost, etc...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> 3. 32? No you get up to *36 PCIe lanes*. X58 actually has 40 lanes I believe, but only 36 are only available for the PCie slots. That's more than enough lanes for most users. Broadwell-E offers 2x16 + 1x8 which is great, but it's still only 40 available PCIe lanes and it's been 40 since 2011.


36 lanes is the total amount allowed but when you have motherboards from the X58 refresh that use PCI-E lanes for their Sata 6Gbps and NEC/Renesas USB3 you would see it become 32 lanes when USB3/Sata 6Gbps is being used (x2 lanes for each controller). For example Benchmark reviews covered this on the X58A-UD7:

http://archive.benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=458&Itemid=69&limit=1&limitstart=16
Quote:


> In terms of functionality the Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 offers everything that previous X58-Express motherboards delivered, plus it adds third-generation SATA 6Gb/s and SuperSpeed USB-3.0 support. The Marvell-SE9128 chip used on the GA-X58A-UD7 is presently the only SATA 6Gb/s controller to offer RAID functionality, giving Gigabyte an edge over other manufacturers that choose the Marvell SE9123 chip, but also excels in single-drive performance as our test results have shown. Eight-channel high-definition audio and dual-Gigabit Ethernet adapters compliment the platform, along with 24GB total DDR3 memory capacity. *Intel's X58-Express chipset receives 32 total PCI-Express link lanes, but when you consider that the SATA6G and SuperSpeed USB 3.0 take up to six PCI-E lanes there's only one place to borrow them from: graphics. With the Marvell and NEC controllers enabled in a single card configuration there are still sixteen link-lanes remaining for PCI-Express graphics bandwidth, which is more than enough, but a dual-card set would be reduced to 16+8 since these controllers require the remainder. For most gamers, this isn't going to make a difference because they're using only one or two video cards anyway, but triple-card sets may experience a small performance penalty.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> 4. I spoke about this above and that is a legitimate issue. The percentage number of people who run more than one GPU is small and when you reach 3 and 4 SLI, it's very small. So this will only affect an extremely small portion of users especially when you add only X58 users to the mix in this day and age. The only fix for that is going to be water cooling which would be very expensive or constant cool ambient air. Nvidia isn't even officially supporting 3 and 4 way SLI anymore in games. If you are using the GPUs for other reason then I don't know what to tell you.


I agree with you on this point however when these motherboards were released I remember 3-way and even 4-way SLI/Crossfire configurations being quite popular. It's not really an excuse for motherboard manufacturers to sacrifice proper video card spacing and arrangement in order to meet the form factor. Yes some of them did try to address it but those motherboards were not immensely popular due to the cost (ex. X58A-UD9).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> 5. Yeah the scalpers are trying to cash in. The prices were decent, but some have skyrocketed. I agree with you on this one as well, but if the price isn't right it's probably time to move on if you can spare the cash for a upgrade.


I am somewhat torn on this. Do I go to LGA2011/LGA2011-3 or simply buy some backup X58 motherboards when prices come down to sustain this platform for a very long time prior to upgrading. I like that X58/LGA1366 has a good nostalgic feeling and atmosphere (probably why I returned to it) but it is somewhat dated in features and connectivity.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> 6. Some X58 boards had USB3 headers, well very few boards did. This isn't necessarily a big issue since USB 3.0 PCIe cards are rather cheap and most boards have USB 3.0 ports on the motherboard. I have USB 3.0 on my case, but no headers. So far it has been no problem.


The only motherboard I know that had the USB3 header was the Rampage III Black Edition and that was probably the last X58/LGA1366 motherboard ever released. It was still around in 2012 and in 2011 motherboard manufacturers were beginning to implement the header. Most of the other motherboards I have seen don't have the header and that is a big-downside especially when you have to occupy a PCI-E slot with a USB3 add-in card (like I did with the Inateck Fresco Logic USB3 one). What happens when you have sound cards and other PCI-E expansion cards and you are forced to expand your connectivity especially in a multi-GPU environment? Even X79 implemented it (even through ASMedia) and that is definitely a benefit. Most cases come with a USB3 header today and if you have to reverse it or use adapters just to connect it to the rear-motherboard ports that is an antiquated and outdated approach.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> 7. UEFI is newer, but most manufactures offers a non-UEFI version for most products. There is absolutely nothing anyone could have done about UEFI support. The industry had already moved on and X58 was never going to get UEFI anyways. Therefore I don't think about since it isn't affecting anything I'm doing right now.


In some ways I prefer pre-UEFI for stability but most UEFI has matured to the point where not only is it stable but offers more functionality than a hybrid-EFI supported motherboard. For example my X58A-UD7 has a longer boot up time than my test-bench ASUS UEFI X79 motherboard even using the same SSD even booting into something like Windows 7. If they had added it to X58 motherboards it would alot of value but the chances of that happening now are never because AMI/Phoenix X58 motherboards are in legacy status and will no longer receive updates.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> The good news is that the newer platforms are only getting better and better slowly over time and that has turned into much better upgrade paths for X58 users. Intel Broadwell-E is on the way and AMD Zen.


In the end I hope this translates to more X58 components being available. Before the prices rose a good X58 motherboard combo kit even with a Bloomfield processor would have still made an excellent entry level kit/combo which is still quite competitive for gaming.

I am not really sure what else I can mention. X58 is still capable but compared to X99 and Z170 it is looking very old and outdated especially with the ICH10 and QPI approach instead of DMI. I fell in love with the platform when I first got in with a Rampage II Extreme as soon as it was available here in Canada but it's now 2016 and X58 is aging more and more and that ~30-40% IPC improvement is growing and is more substantial. Gaming performance is also not as great as the newer processors due to single threaded/ipc performance improvements.

Perhaps you would be willing to do a comparison of X58 to X99 just like you did with X79? I really liked that comparison and I agree that X79 is a side-grade with some benefits.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Can I ask what you use to monitor your NB temperature?


I use the Asus software [Probe II] that came with my PC or AIDA.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> I know that the latest and greatest will be faster and have a better optimized architecture. However the difference from something like the X5690 (990X equivalent) to SB-E is about ~17% which is about similar to what Toms Hardware found as well.


I read all fo you post, but I won't quote everything due to space, but I will address you.

I ran the test myself against highly clocked Sandy Bridge-E and Ivy Bridge-E clock for clock from HWBOT. X5660 vs i7-3960X - i7-3930K - i7-4960X - i7-4930K and after running a ton of results the difference was only 9.77% Clock for Clock. I already explained how the minor IPC increases have added up over the years which makes the X99 2011-v3 a true successor to the X58 platform. However, the X58 has aged gloriously [Jokers voice]. It aged so well that some people on HWBOT were crying about my results and trying to write them off as bugged even though I went toe to toe with a ton of X79 Hexa Core CPUs across the board.

Quote:


> It's quite a shame because I recall last-year that prices were not as bad as they currently are. It seems that X79 motherboards are also now very popular and prices have risen just as fast as refreshed X58 motherboards


Well that's what happens when people start making topics and turn unsuspecting users and unregistered users on the latest and greatest bang for your buck. Everyone is going to flock and buy and some will resell for a profit. The X58 motherboard have been expensive since 2014. Some people were still able to find a good deal from unsuspecting sellers, but once the X5650\x5660\L5639 started gaining attention the sellers wanted an arm and a leg. SR2 prices went straight up rarely fell below $600. 2015 wasn't that much better unless you could find someone dumping their old X58 system for a upgrade. Also that video you posted shows me how beast that i7-6700K Quad is. If I was still running my i7-960, I would definitely be looking to upgrade to the i7-6700K for sure. I've recommended that CPU a few times. I did check out the E5-2670 as well. It's a server Xeon that can't be overclocked. The IPC is crap, but it's true strength is the architecture and the multi-cores. For a person like me who runs a lot of programs that utilizes as many cores as possible this could be a nice upgrade. It could be a beast for DX12 \ Vulkan titles though. It just seems that the E5-2670 is truly suited for server environments were multi-core support is widely used and available.
Quote:


> When do you suppose prices will drop as I would like to get some backups for my X58A-UD7 and maybe even a Rampage III Extreme?


I don't follow the resale market as closely as I should since I'm set, but I think once people start upgrading again you'll find some nice deals. People usually upgrade once Intel drops a new chipset or CPU lineup. AMD and Intel has a lot of hype right now so you'll probably see more reasonable prices with people who wants to part with their X58 build. The X58 platform is still alive and you have to catch a good deal. People are free to charge what they want, but it's sad to see people buy something just to try to flip it the next day, but hey it's legal. I can't blame people for wanting top dollar for their parts, but I don't understand how someone wants top dollar for parts that aren't proven to be good overclockers. I always figured I'd keep my X58 build as a backup or use it for video capturing or something. If I ever sell my MB or CPU I want moon rocks or moon rock prices!

Quote:


> I think however that 10% figure is a bit off since Westmere/Gulftown to SB-E is about ~17% and then another 7% for IVB-E. So that adds up to about 24% roughly:


I was basing this off my results using a ton of results I ran clock for clock against HWBOT likewise gaming rigs.
http://postimg.org/image/n94z0qaat/

Performance wise the X58 is on point compared to those. Obviously I have many more benchmarks in my X5660 review against those CPUs on my page:
http://www.overclock-and-game.com/hardware/computer-tech-reviews/28-x5660-review

Those platforms are nice, but definitely a side grade and the price point for upgrading wasn't cheap at the time either. At this point I'm pass the pointless e-peen. Most users don't need much "power" or "number crunching" for daily usage and the X58 has no issues running anything in 2016. The benchmarks are great and everything, but outside of benchmarks what's the point. Unless you are running something daily that requires a faster processor or have the money to spend I don't see the need of upgrading at the moment. I've used X79 ajd X99 platforms. Outside of the benchmarks and everyday use I noticed no difference in performance. Windows 7\10 wasn't any "snappier". Nothing loaded "faster" and gaming was more or less the same. Then again I do have a lot of speed on my X58 platform so it will vary from user to user. My entire point is I don't see why some people would need to upgrade based on benchmarks if they aren't utilizing the X58 bandwidth. I can guarantee that no one is having the X58 starve for bandwidth outside of running several benchmarks at the same time lol. Especially if overclocked. Once again X79+2011-v3 does seem like a true successor to the X58 platform. That doesn't mean people need to run out and spend money on it. People can spend their money anyway they choose, regardless of if they truly need to upgrade or not. Some people need excitement in their life, just like women who go and spend a ton on shopping.

Quote:


> Sorry but I think you misunderstood what I written. I was talking about first generation USB3 and Sata 6Gbps such as Marvell 9128 and NEC/Renesas USB3 both of which did not offer substantial improvements and have their own fair shair of issues (ex firmware updates for stability required for the NEC/Renesas USB3) and the Marvell 9128 having poor write speeds compared to the native Sata 3Gbps controller from the ICH10.


I'm running a Marvell 9128 on my board and of course they have their own share of problem in the modern world with modern SSDs. Back when these boards were made they performed well, but SSDs took off in speed and apparently people give everything old a bad name now. SSDs were not as fast as they are today and the Marvell controller had no issues running them. Even back then the SSDs speed were increasing really quickly and people and the manufactures obviously didn't expect this.
Quote:


> At PCI-E 2.0 x8 you take a bigger performance hit than you would with PCI-E 2.0 x16.


And based on benchmarks that hit is less than 2% in most cases. Some cases can be less than 0.5%.

Quote:


> 36 lanes is the total amount allowed but when you have motherboards from the X58 refresh that use PCI-E lanes for their Sata 6Gbps and NEC/Renesas USB3 you would see it become 32 lanes when USB3/Sata 6Gbps is being used (x2 lanes for each controller).


At this point who is using the Marvell Sata III controller or USB 3.0 with PCIe cards all over the place? This issue has been beaten to death. I've ran the Marvell Controller SATA III with Renesas USB3 enabled and dual GTX 670s in SLI. They ran x16\x16. I guess I'm on the refreshed side.
Quote:


> Most of the other motherboards I have seen don't have the header and that is a big-downside especially when you have to occupy a PCI-E slot with a USB3 add-in card


The USB card can easily fit in a PCie x1 correct? It can't be "that" bad now can it? I use my onboard USB3.0, It's much better than the slow USB 2.0.
Quote:


> X58 is still capable but compared to X99 and Z170 it is looking very old and outdated especially with the ICH10 and QPI approach instead of DMI.


Than don't compare them. Focus on getting the most out of your build until it's time to upgrade. The X58 does use the DMI, but yes at the time the NB+SB was still a thing with the X58. So the QPI was there. The QPI still moves an amazing 25.6GB\s at stock. I don't know one home user that needs to move more than 1.5 Terabytes a minute, heck I don't know any program that requires that. Secondly, I don't know anyone that needs to move anything close to 90 Terabytes every hour on their home PC. X58 is more than enough for pretty much anything and I'll stick by that based on the raw numbers and benchmarks.
Quote:


> Perhaps you would be willing to do a comparison of X58 to X99 just like you did with X79? I really liked that comparison and I agree that X79 is a side-grade with some benefits.


Sure. I was thinking about doing something like that awhile ago. Yeah I wouldn't mind getting some results together for a comparison. I'll just need to gather the results and get my charts ready. I have been traveling a lot lately, but I'm hoping I can find some time for this soon.


----------



## Jaysic

So I decided to try to turn on HT and see how my machine benched on the suggestion of this forum. I started with BCLCK 184 MULTI 22 for 4.05 ghz. Great Cinemark score, BSOD 124 during max intel burn test. Cool. My voltages were much lower than my 4.3 ghz, no HT OC (vcore went from 1.362 to 1.325).

Take 2; I change my BCLCK to 200, MULTI to 20 to give me a nice 1600 clock on my ram. I check my notes from my earlier stability testing, and set my QPI to 1.325 (up from 1.318) for the BLCK increase. Intelburn was down to ~51 GFLOPs (from ~91), Cinemark was around 897, and Realbench gave me 107,000. Realbench was barely lower than my 4.3 ghz score (116k), Cinemark, as before, was way above my non-HT OC (~730). My max temps were about 78c from the burn test, so I figure, why not more?

Take 3: I change multi from 20 to 21. I up my VCORE from 1.325 to 1.3375 Cinemark once again gets a bump in numbers, and realbench just freezes during the second test (heavy multitasking? I'm at work I can't remember atm). I figure it's probably a VCORE issue, but hey, I have my temp monitors running, already tried 2 benches, might as well give Intelburn a try while I'm in Windows. I expect a BSOD from Intelburn, but it does a max run fine. This confuses me, as I figured anything causing Realbench to freeze would keep Intelburn from completing. Nope. I figure my VCORE must be a tad low, and go back to bios to give it a bit more juice.

Take 4: Increase VCORE to 1.34375. Realbench runs, and gives me a new personal best (126000). Cinemark runs and also gives me a new personal best, and intelburn runs a max burn for 3 runs, passes, giving me a max temp of 82. I fall asleep during this run, which makes me wish I did a 20x run instead of a 3x. *Shrug* There's always later. So I wake up to see these results, figure I'll give Realbench another run and hop in the shower. I hope out, Realbench is frozen on the 2nd test, just like on Take 3. I am now confused.

Obviously something is amiss, but I don't know what it could be. Any ideas on why Realbench would freeze during the Encoding test, but Cinemark and Intelburn would be unaffected? I'd like to drop my VCORE if it's not the issue, just to tighten up my efficiency / heat.

BCLCK: 200
Multi: 21
Ram: 1600 MHz (9-9-9-22)
Uncore; ~3000 MHz
DRAM: 1.51 (passed 6.5 hours of memtest on my 4.3 ghz OC)
VCORE: 1.34375
QPI: 1.325 (I know that 1.3 is all I need for 200 BLCK. .25 headroom may be able to reduce when I get to tightening things up)
IOH: 1.2
HT enabled
No C state / speedstep.


----------



## DRKreiger

sounds like a solid chip. good volts for the clocks. I would say you could probably up the Uncore a bit. the average around these here parts is usually around 3600 mhz. will aid in scores quite a bit.

What kind of cinebench score, Gflops you getting?


----------



## Jaysic

I guess cinebench / Cinemark are different. I'm using the one that does the car animation. I got around 101 FPS with my last test, CPU was about ~930 (I have it written down at home). GFLOPS were around 60 (they're around 90 when in 4.3 GHz, no HT). If I take my Uncore one step higher, I'm exactly 2x my ram speed (3200). Higher than that I heard is baaaaaad news, so I'm avoiding that.

I hear Gflops wasn't a good indicator anymore, so I'm not too concerned about it being so much lower than my other OC, considering the increase in Realbench/cinebench. I'm still thrown off that Realbench wants to freeze during the encoding testing, especially since the whole point of my first OC was to get better performance while streaming games.


----------



## blaster17363

Hey guys,

After reading here about the capabilities of the X5650 I decided to pick one up to replace my i7-920 . $60 on Ebay later, the chip is in and it's running at 4.0ghz.

My question to you guys is, when will this set up become a bottleneck? I plan on buying a GTX 1070 when they release and I'm just curious.

UserBenchmarks: Desk 69%, Game 33%, Work 59%
CPU: Intel Xeon X5650 - *77.4%*
GPU: AMD HD 7850 - *26.8%*
SSD: Mushkin Reactor 1TB - *73.3%*
HDD: WD Black 500GB (2008) - *51.1%*
RAM: Unknown 6x4GB - *51.1%*
MBD: Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R

Thanks!


----------



## Wakizashis

I doubt it. This CPU will be live for a long time and specially when clocked, it can beat default CPUs of today for xxxx dollars. Just my 0,02 tho.


----------



## blaster17363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wakizashis*
> 
> I doubt it. This CPU will be live for a long time and specially when clocked, it can beat default CPUs of today for xxxx dollars. Just my 0,02 tho.


I know that the multicore performance of this processor is amazing. I look forward to DX12 utilizing it well.


----------



## Jaysic

My buddy is on 1155 socket, would a Xeon be right for him? He's on a I5-3300 right now, what would be his best upgrade?


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PipJones*
> 
> Great. The more i read the less hopeful I am that it will play nicely. Oh well


It works.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00V01C4RK/ref=pe_385721_134109111_TE_dp_1

Booting can be odd. I usually get the "insert boot disk" message (or whatever it says). Wait 5s. Press Enter, windows boots. Any ideas? Not started digging yet.

 

Temperatures are "so far so good"


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaysic*
> 
> My buddy is on 1155 socket, would a Xeon be right for him? He's on a I5-3300 right now, what would be his best upgrade?


You are lost.
There is no such CPU "i5-3300" and X58 is LGA1366, _not_ LGA1155.


----------



## Aleslammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaysic*
> 
> My buddy is on 1155 socket, would a Xeon be right for him? He's on a I5-3300 right now, what would be his best upgrade?


Not knowing the other hardware I'd go i5/i7 K series over a Xeon.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> Not knowing the other hardware I'd go i5/i7 K series over a Xeon.


That's extremely helpful. Especially considering the "minor" difference in price between X5650 and say i7-5820K and the fact that OCed X5650 = stock 5820K and presumably = upcoming AMD Zen top of the line (~$290?) consumer CPU.


----------



## Aleslammer

Sorry, don’t know that much about socket 1155 but figured the K series would be a nice upgrade over an i5 33xx.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> Sorry, don't know that much about socket 1155 but figured the K series would be a nice upgrade over an i5 33xx.


Looking at this: http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/502/Intel_Core_i5_i5-3330_vs_Intel_Core_i7_i7-3770K.html

Yea, he'd get about a 20% increase. Depends on the board too...he'd need a Z77 board to overclock or a P67/Z68 chipset. But as Smoger said, X58 is for socket 1366. You should seek advice from Ivy Bridge owners forum..here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1250090/official-ivy-bridge-owners-thread/0_20

EDIT: Sorry...meant to reply to @Jaysic


----------



## GENXLR

where are you getting a 5820K for 70$?


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> where are you getting a 5820K for 70$?


He's not. It was sarcasm.


----------



## FrodeL70

My Xeon validation link. No serious OC at the moment, just 25 x 150, 3,7GHz but I also have 36GB memory and have been using this memory with i7-940 CPU @ 3,6GHz. Works fine and run stable with 3 x GTX 680 in SLI with full custom water cooling

http://valid.x86.fr/l3iq5q



System spec:
Asus Rampage II Extreme X58
Intel Xeon x5675 hexa core @ 4GHz
36GB Corsair Dominator memory 1866Mhz (4 x 8GB + 2 x 2GB) with EK-FC waterblock
3 Asus GTX 680 DC2T with EK-FC waterblocks
2 x 480 OCZ SSD in Raid 0 + LiteOn 120GB SSD
ASUS PCE-AC68 Wlan card (801.11ac).

360mm Radiator in top and 240mm radiator in front with 120mm fans run from 4 pin PWM.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Picked up a brand new Asus P6X58-E WS for $175 CAD yesterday. All accessories are sealed. Now on the hunt for a x56xx for it. Thinking just go all out and get the x5690 this time over the x5670 I recently got for my R3E board.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrodeL70*
> 
> My Xeon validation link. No serious OC at the moment, just 25 x 150, 3,7GHz but I also have 36GB memory and have been using this memory with i7-940 CPU @ 3,6GHz. Works fime and run stable with 3 x GTX 680 in SLI with full custom water cooling
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/l3iq5q










Nice setup.


----------



## dagget3450

A total mess, lol after testing quadfire fury on 9590fx i wanted to try on x5650's for funsies. About to take apart and put them on my x79/ 2670 xeon for funsies. I wish we had way more dx12/vulkan games and benches as i wonder how viable the older platforms would be up to 4xgpus. I definitely see totally different behavior of CF on these platforms from x99/990fx/x58 era.


----------



## FrodeL70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Picked up a brand new Asus P6X58-E WS for $175 CAD yesterday. All accessories are sealed. Now on the hunt for a x56xx for it. Thinking just go all out and get the x5690 this time over the x5670 I recently got for my R3E board.


That's awesome. I assume you'll go 3 way SLI and 48GB of ram!?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrodeL70*
> 
> That's awesome. I assume you'll go 3 way SLI and 48GB of ram!?


I bought the board because it was new and finding one new and a pretty good board too, is rare.

Just a single gpu and 12gb of ram will do.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

@Kana-Maru

Get ready for even more hype, so much that we could drown in it this year. I wasn't expecting this one, lol.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/3074883/components-graphics/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1070-review-the-new-peoples-champion-topples-titans.html


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> @Kana-Maru
> 
> Get ready for even more hype, so much that we could drown in it this year. I wasn't expecting this one, lol.
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/3074883/components-graphics/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1070-review-the-new-peoples-champion-topples-titans.html


Just checked out the article. I love how they state that the GTX 1080 is _"starting at $600 MSRP on Newegg)",_ yet every GPU in the link starts at $699.99 [Founders Edition]. The marketing $$$ is real and the paper lunch has been successful as ever for Nvidia. No GTX 980 Ti benchmarks and no overclocking again, all reference clocks.

It seems like the hype never stopped. I have been called just about every name by Nvidia fans, fanboys and people who loves the green brand. Even though I own Nvidia cards throughout the GTX 400, 500, 600 series, I had dual 670s to help me through the 700 & 900 series. I went to AMD for a change based on several reasons and all of sudden I am a "AMD Fanboy". Lol, these small minded internet users crack me up.

All of the benchmarks I've been watching is showing me something completely different. The GTX 1070 is the main focus, but I'm focused on other things in the benchmarks I've been reading. Same goes for the GTX 1080 benchmarks. One of the "things" is that Nvidia "brute force strategy", as I call it, probably isn't going to work out to well for DX12 and it appears it isn't working that well at all for DX12. Obviously this will continue to be ignored until Nvidia can get their GameWorks API updated to support DX12+Vulkan and Nvidia already has VRworks [Gameworks for VR] ready. Another issues was the throttling issues with the GTX 1080. The GTX 1070\1080 Founders Edition [reference card] is still something I simply can't get behind and will never support. The GTX 1070 performance and clocks looks great, but then again I tend to look at the percentages and differences when compared to previous Nvidia and AMD GPUs. There's plenty of DX12 games to test, but that's not happening and I've seen many Nvidia releases were users got burned in no time. Patience is virtue. I still don't see why people spend all of that cash on the Titans only to see it getting beat time and time again by GPUs that are much less than the price.

I don't vote with my dollars based on hype and why is Rise of the Tomb Raider DX12 still being used in benchmarks! The DX12 add-on is horrendously broken, but at the point I'm guessing it's being used because it works better on Nvidia GPUs than AMD GPUs. It's obviously marketing since the RotTR benchmarks continuously use the Nvidia HBAO+ on AMD GPUs which can affect the FPS average by 12% @ 1440p to a whopping 20% at 4K. smh


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Just checked out the article. I love how they state that the GTX 1080 is _"starting at $600 MSRP on Newegg)",_ yet every GPU in the link starts at $699.99 [Founders Edition]. The marketing $$$ is real and the paper lunch has been successful as ever for Nvidia. No GTX 980 Ti benchmarks and no overclocking again, all reference clocks.
> 
> It seems like the hype never stopped. I have been called just about every name by Nvidia fans, fanboys and people who loves the green brand. Even though I own Nvidia cards throughout the GTX 400, 500, 600 series, I had dual 670s to help me through the 700 & 900 series. I went to AMD for a change based on several reasons and all of sudden I am a "AMD Fanboy". Lol, these small minded internet users crack me up.
> 
> All of the benchmarks I've been watching is showing me something completely different. The GTX 1070 is the main focus, but I'm focused on other things in the benchmarks I've been reading. Same goes for the GTX 1080 benchmarks. One of the "things" is that Nvidia "brute force strategy", as I call it, probably isn't going to work out to well for DX12 and it appears it isn't working that well at all for DX12. Obviously this will continue to be ignored until Nvidia can get their GameWorks API updated to support DX12+Vulkan and Nvidia already has VRworks [Gameworks for VR] ready. Another issues was the throttling issues with the GTX 1080. The GTX 1070\1080 Founders Edition [reference card] is still something I simply can't get behind and will never support. The GTX 1070 performance and clocks looks great, but then again I tend to look at the percentages and differences when compared to previous Nvidia and AMD GPUs. There's plenty of DX12 games to test, but that's not happening and I've seen many Nvidia releases were users got burned in no time. Patience is virtue. I still don't see why people spend all of that cash on the Titans only to see it getting beat time and time again by GPUs that are much less than the price.
> 
> I don't vote with my dollars based on hype and why is Rise of the Tomb Raider DX12 still being used in benchmarks! The DX12 add-on is horrendously broken, but at the point I'm guessing it's being used because it works better on Nvidia GPUs than AMD GPUs. It's obviously marketing since the RotTR benchmarks continuously use the Nvidia HBAO+ on AMD GPUs which can affect the FPS average by 12% @ 1440p to a whopping 20% at 4K. smh


We have a similar GPU path, my last nvidia gpus were 680gtx on launch. Then i turn around what like a month later and WHAM 4gb 680gtx.... Anyways i moved on to AMD, i am a big user in eyefinity as i was in surround. Eyefinity to me has way more perks than surround. On the driver and game feature comments above, i wish AMD/Nvidia would just make a simple UI tab with all major software/hardware features and toggles for on/off like tess in AMD's drivers. I noticed on gamework titles i cannot utilize high resolutions above 4k properly. I suspect its things like you describe in ROTTR, an example for me has been games like Witcher3.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> We have a similar GPU path, my last nvidia gpus were 680gtx on launch. Then i turn around what like a month later and WHAM 4gb 680gtx.... Anyways i moved on to AMD, i am a big user in eyefinity as i was in surround. Eyefinity to me has way more perks than surround. On the driver and game feature comments above, i wish AMD/Nvidia would just make a simple UI tab with all major software/hardware features and toggles for on/off like tess in AMD's drivers. I noticed on gamework titles i cannot utilize high resolutions above 4k properly. I suspect its things like you describe in ROTTR, an example for me has been games like Witcher3.


Yeah I really like Eyefinity. One of the biggest hurdles for me was listening to the "AMD driver" complaints from Nvidia users and some AMD users. When I was on Nvidia GPUs for all of those years I had issues from time to time with Nvidia drivers crashing [not overclocking crashing, just in-game BAM driver crash]. They made ATI\AMD drivers seem like they were the worse thing ever. it's a good thing I didn't remember all of the fear mongering over the years because I have had ZERO issues with AMD drivers with my Windows 7\Windows 10 + X58 + Fury X and no driver crashing.

When I was running Nvidia GPUs I never really cared for Gameworks and I pretty much disabled it due to the performance spikes on my GTX GPUs over the years. I haven't studied 4K and Nvidia GWs much, but I know it has it's fair share of issues.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Yeah I really like Eyefinity. One of the biggest hurdles for me was listening to the "AMD driver" complaints from Nvidia users and some AMD users. When I was on Nvidia GPUs for all of those years I had issues from time to time with Nvidia drivers crashing [not overclocking crashing, just in-game BAM driver crash]. They made ATI\AMD drivers seem like they were the worse thing ever. it's a good thing I didn't remember all of the fear mongering over the years because I have had ZERO issues with AMD drivers with my Windows 7\Windows 10 + X58 + Fury X and no driver crashing.
> 
> When I was running Nvidia GPUs I never really cared for Gameworks and I pretty much disabled it due to the performance spikes on my GTX GPUs over the years. I haven't studied 4K and Nvidia GWs much, but I know it has it's fair share of issues.


I can't be much of a fanboy, I own a handful of each currently. I usually use team green to game because I've bought into the Physix/GameWorks hype even though I realize its in a small percentage of games.. so I am a bit of a contradiction. I can't really comment on driver issues, I haven't really noticed any issues outside of a bad overclock or recently a malfunctioning 290X (RMA'd for a R9 390). Thats paired with a 4.2Ghz X5660 currently. Kind of peaked my curiosity now wither Eyefinity is better than nVSurround. My current set-up, nVSurround is easier to set up with 2 DVI and 1 DP. I had Eyefinity set up on my dual 7970s. Had to get an active DVI to mini DP adapter to work. Something that wasn't mentioned in a couple How-Tos I read at the time. I realize now I need to swap out the 2nd DVI for a DP and should eliminate the need for any active adapters and work with either brand. Think I used two DVi because I started with 2 580s but realized the 1.5GB memory was kind of a problem, or maybe that just what I had laying around. My problem is more with how its working in some games. RIFT it works great...looks great. COD BO3, not so much. Looks stretched at 5760x1080, and I have 27" monitors so its even wider I think. I think many of my games are that way. I got some newer games, dont have Witcher 3 yet. Been mostly playing Diablo 3, SWTOR and Borderlands 2. They all pretty much stretch. Thats why I am kind of wondering wiether to sell my 1+3 stand setup and go to a single 4K. I'd probably break even with the cost if I could find a buyer for even $700. I do like the multi-monitor though, web browsing/video watching/game playing multitasking that I do once in a while. Just something I am pondering right now.


----------



## steam

I have the ASUS Rampage III Gene.

Regardless of the settings I see here or elsewhere I'm always struggling to match overclocks.

I have had a I7-920, L5638 and X5675. Currently on the X5675.

Here are my bios settings, they seem to change every time I go in there.
http://imgur.com/a/MQLd4
http://valid.x86.fr/ahfwgp

Currently I'm not Prime95 stable. Corona may crash at these settings but I'm still trying to work things out. At 1.4vcore I am stable for anything but Prime95. Within an hour my system will lock up. Gaming any any benchmarks I run are stable. Besides Prime95 crashing I'm happy with 4.4Ghz @1.4vcore, I would just rather play it a bit more safe and lower my temps at the same time.

Running a Corsair H50 AIO as my HSF. At 1.4vcore my temps in Core Temp reach tjmax of 95c. Idle im 27-37c.

Looking to hit around 4.4Ghz stable. Any help would be nice


----------



## FrodeL70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steam*
> 
> Running a Corsair H50 AIO as my HSF. At 1.4vcore my temps in Core Temp reach tjmax of 95c. Idle im 27-37c.
> 
> Looking to hit around 4.4Ghz stable. Any help would be nice


Get yourself a propper water cooling. 95c is a bit high for that OC. 360 radiator or more...


----------



## blaster17363

Wow, shouldn't that Corsair water cooler be able to do a better job? Maybe redo the thermal paste? I was actually thinking of picking up the H50 to replace my old Xigmatek Black Knight.

Priming on small FFT my Xeon goes up to 85C @ 4,0Ghz 1.3vcore


----------



## GENXLR

AIO Watercoolers are typically really bad. My air coolers do better then basically every AIO


----------



## steam

I seem to drop 20c if I run at 1.35v but it is less stable.

Either this mobo is not able to compete with the better x58 mobos or I have a few settings that could be better optimized.

For the three procs I have had on this board temps seem to be higher than others and I'm unable to reach the OC of others. A better HSF/AIO may be in order but when not pushing 1.4vcore it seems to do the job just fine. Hardly anyone runs at 1.4vcore anyways. It's a death sentence waiting to happen.


----------



## bill1024

My H80i, H10 and H90 do real well. My H70 not quite as well for some reason.


----------



## PJFT808

I dunno how people have such bad experience with clc's. I have 3 refurb h55s on 290s. They barely make any noise and I have to feel the top of the pump to make sure its working lol. the fans arent loud and I have the cards at 1025/1300. My room was 82F the other day playing Black OPs 3 and the cards maxxed 57C. I just must be extremely lucky. I think ~50 bucks plus the kraken's 30 bones after 2 solid years of playing games with Zero issues was worth it.


----------



## Fullmetal1980

hello everyone!!
im new here i just have a question. my gaming pc is a X58 asus P6T with a X5650 overclock to 4.0 with a fury X card. I moved to 4k gaming and i was wondering if I was to buy a second Fury X would my system be able to take advantage of the crossfire or Its finally time to upgrade?????

Please Help !!!!!

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I can't be much of a fanboy, I own a handful of each currently. I usually use team green to game because I've bought into the Physix/GameWorks hype even though I realize its in a small percentage of games.. so I am a bit of a contradiction. I can't really comment on driver issues, I haven't really noticed any issues outside of a bad overclock or recently a malfunctioning 290X (RMA'd for a R9 390). Thats paired with a 4.2Ghz X5660 currently. Kind of peaked my curiosity now wither Eyefinity is better than nVSurround. My current set-up, nVSurround is easier to set up with 2 DVI and 1 DP. I had Eyefinity set up on my dual 7970s. Had to get an active DVI to mini DP adapter to work. Something that wasn't mentioned in a couple How-Tos I read at the time. I realize now I need to swap out the 2nd DVI for a DP and should eliminate the need for any active adapters and work with either brand. Think I used two DVi because I started with 2 580s but realized the 1.5GB memory was kind of a problem, or maybe that just what I had laying around. My problem is more with how its working in some games. RIFT it works great...looks great. COD BO3, not so much. Looks stretched at 5760x1080, and I have 27" monitors so its even wider I think. I think many of my games are that way. I got some newer games, dont have Witcher 3 yet. Been mostly playing Diablo 3, SWTOR and Borderlands 2. They all pretty much stretch. Thats why I am kind of wondering wiether to sell my 1+3 stand setup and go to a single 4K. I'd probably break even with the cost if I could find a buyer for even $700. I do like the multi-monitor though, web browsing/video watching/game playing multitasking that I do once in a while. Just something I am pondering right now.


Having used both 4k / eyefinity its a tough choice but really depends on you. I like 4k, however i do not like the 16:9 aspect ratio. After playing with surround/eyefinity for years i have grown to like surround/eyefinity in portrait. Eyefinity you can also do PLP not sure about surround. The issue also becomes how you feel about bezels. Landscape provides a nice long aspect but to me is too long outside the middle screen. Portrait seems to be best of both worlds as it gives a wider view than 16:9 but also give a higher view. The downside is the bezels are closer to each other.
The only variable i wonder about now is VR, it may be a better alternative if you can get past having something strapped to your head(my main complaint). If your priority is less trouble with games and aspect/custom ratios then 4k will be helpful.

I think i am going to try PLP again soon, i may have not given it enough time to see if its even more viable over PPP/LLL


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steam*
> 
> I have the ASUS Rampage III Gene.
> 
> Regardless of the settings I see here or elsewhere I'm always struggling to match overclocks.
> 
> I have had a I7-920, L5638 and X5675. Currently on the X5675.
> 
> Here are my bios settings, they seem to change every time I go in there.
> http://imgur.com/a/MQLd4
> http://valid.x86.fr/ahfwgp
> 
> Currently I'm not Prime95 stable. Corona may crash at these settings but I'm still trying to work things out. At 1.4vcore I am stable for anything but Prime95. Within an hour my system will lock up. Gaming any any benchmarks I run are stable. Besides Prime95 crashing I'm happy with 4.4Ghz @1.4vcore, I would just rather play it a bit more safe and lower my temps at the same time.
> 
> Running a Corsair H50 AIO as my HSF. At 1.4vcore my temps in Core Temp reach tjmax of 95c. Idle im 27-37c.
> 
> Looking to hit around 4.4Ghz stable. Any help would be nice


I just got that very same motherboard for my X5650. After three different X58 mobos (RIIIE, X58 Classy and RIIIG) i've found upping BCLK is always more rewarding that upping multiplier. Get that BCLK to 180-190, then up the multiplier. With a 190 BCLK; you only need a 23x multiplier, with 200 BCLK you need a 22 multi, therefore needing less vcore to reach 4.4 GHz, placing less load on the H50, and running the CPU cooler. OF course, now you need to focus a bit more on IOH temps, but that's more manageable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaster17363*
> 
> Wow, shouldn't that Corsair water cooler be able to do a better job?


Yes. I had it myself (original H50) baaaack in the days when i had an i3-550 clocked to 4.8 GHz. It was priming at 80c, however after lapping it i dropped a huge 10c in temps. Can't believe how could Corsair sell a CLC with such an uneven surface.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steam*
> 
> Either this mobo is not able to compete with the better x58 mobos or I have a few settings that could be better optimized.


Well, with mATX factors you do need to give up on some things, but it's not like you are going to break world rercords with it, but you can still achieve very nice performance. Still, if you think about it, clocking a 6-core behemoth with HT, a tri-channel IMC with loads of L3 cache to 4.4 GHz is not "low" by any standard.


----------



## steam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I just got that very same motherboard for my X5650. After three different X58 mobos (RIIIE, X58 Classy and RIIIG) i've found upping BCLK is always more rewarding that upping multiplier. Get that BCLK to 180-190, then up the multiplier. With a 190 BCLK; you only need a 23x multiplier, with 200 BCLK you need a 22 multi, therefore needing less vcore to reach 4.4 GHz, placing less load on the H50, and running the CPU cooler. OF course, now you need to focus a bit more on IOH temps, but that's more manageable.
> Yes. I had it myself (original H50) baaaack in the days when i had an i3-550 clocked to 4.8 GHz. It was priming at 80c, however after lapping it i dropped a huge 10c in temps. Can't believe how could Corsair sell a CLC with such an uneven surface.
> Well, with mATX factors you do need to give up on some things, but it's not like you are going to break world rercords with it, but you can still achieve very nice performance. Still, if you think about it, clocking a 6-core behemoth with HT, a tri-channel IMC with loads of L3 cache to 4.4 GHz is not "low" by any standard.


With the L5638 I was running 200, with the X5675 200 didn't seem as stable on this chip. Perhaps I'll go back and experiment a bit more. I'm pretty sure that the board that I have is just limited from the ATX versions. Power phase, etc.


----------



## Starbomba

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steam*
> 
> With the L5638 I was running 200, with the X5675 200 didn't seem as stable on this chip. Perhaps I'll go back and experiment a bit more. I'm pretty sure that the board that I have is just limited from the ATX versions. Power phase, etc.


Some CPUs are more tolerant to high BCLK than others. I just tested my X5650 for 4 GHz (200x20) with 1.29v vcore & 1.3v QPI. Still need to test Prime95, but IBT ran 20 passes with no issues at all.

However, even 190 BCLK seems like a reachable target for a X5675. 191x23 should give you 4.4 GHz easily.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I just got that very same motherboard for my X5650. After three different X58 mobos (RIIIE, X58 Classy and RIIIG) i've found upping BCLK is always more rewarding that upping multiplier. Get that BCLK to 180-190, then up the multiplier. With a 190 BCLK; you only need a 23x multiplier, with 200 BCLK you need a 22 multi, therefore needing less vcore to reach 4.4 GHz, placing less load on the H50, and running the CPU cooler. OF course, now you need to focus a bit more on IOH temps, but that's more manageable.


high multi & low BCLK is pretty much always gonna be a better option and an easier OC than low multi and high BCLK. Unless you can't clock your RAM high enough that is.
Moreover, motherboard is generally much more prone to failure than a CPU on LGA1366 system and that's (lowering multi for same speed) just putting extra stress for no reason.

PS. Don't get me wrong, I'am not saying that BCLK around 200 is BAD.
I'am saying that there is simply no reason not to keep your CPU multi at the max possible value.
For X5650 this would be x22.


----------



## DRKreiger

OK. so i just installed a fresh copy of windows 10. now my AIDA 64 sensors won't read and i get a "Driver.sys" error when i load the program









EDIT: I just loaded it from my storage drive and it worked perfectly SMH weird


----------



## voxson5

Has anyone encountered any significant issues from running 4k with a x58?

Only reason I ask is that I have been eyeing up a (fairly well priced) 4k monitor to replace my current screen; and there have been a few Digital Foundry videos highlighting benefits of newer cpus (ie the 2500k videos, I think I was called "is the 2500K still ok for gaming" or similar). MOnitor is this one http://aoc-europe.com/en/products/u2879vf#support-download.

Kana-Maru's excellent previous analysis appears to support the hex x58 as fine (from SLI 670's & Fury X); anyone else have similar experiences?

I am only running a gtx 970 at present, and will likely continue to do so until a 1080ti or (more likely) Fury X successor become available.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> Has anyone encountered any significant issues from running 4k with a x58?
> 
> Only reason I ask is that I have been eyeing up a (fairly well priced) 4k monitor to replace my current screen; and there have been a few Digital Foundry videos highlighting benefits of newer cpus (ie the 2500k videos, I think I was called "is the 2500K still ok for gaming" or similar). MOnitor is this one http://aoc-europe.com/en/products/u2879vf#support-download.
> 
> Kana-Maru's excellent previous analysis appears to support the hex x58 as fine (from SLI 670's & Fury X); anyone else have similar experiences?
> 
> I am only running a gtx 970 at present, and will likely continue to do so until a 1080ti or (more likely) Fury X successor become available.


Higher res is easier on your cpu than low res because the GPU is tasked a lot more heavily and it puts 4k gaming as much more GPU dependent (not set in stone but fairly accurate baseline rule). As long as you have a decent overclock on your cpu you should have a very good gaming experience. You won't get as good of framerates as say running a 6700k or a 5960X but it won't be a huge difference. I run 1080p surround which is 75% of 4k and I can play GTA5 all day long with 90fps with pretty decent settings.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I'am saying that there is simply no reason not to keep your CPU multi at the max possible value.
> For X5650 this would be x22.


I do agree, however, my CPU does not like x22 multi much (like most x58 CPUs, odd multipliers fare better than even ones), and this mobo won't show x21 for some odd reason (jumps to 20 to 22 no matter what i do). Also FYI, the top non-boost multi is 20 (133x20=2660) so 21 and 22 multis are forced by the BIOS. I might be out of touch with ASUS BIOSes since i last had my RIIIE, i am still experimenting though. I do like this Gene way better than my EVGA X58 Classy, i do feel the BIOS is way more "verbose", plus i could never ever get to force a boost multi with as much ease as with any ASUS mobo.


----------



## FrodeL70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> You won't get as good of framerates as say running a 6700k.


That's not entierly true. My X5675 is just as fast as most 6700K. In fact, my system beats every i7-6700K running the same GPU in FireStrike 1,1...


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

As far as I know, it largely depends on your uncore and QPI speeds, so you need to overclock that to an extent as well. Frodel70, I'm very intersted in your results and in the comparison of the X58 6-cores to the modern chips. Could you post a FireStrike submission for both?


----------



## heb1001

Hi folks,

Does anyone know the difference between the 0x13 and 0x14 CPU microcode level for these Xeons? I'm on 0x13 and wondering if 0x14 has any stability fixes. Apparently 0x14 is in the Sabretooth BIOS.


----------



## GENXLR

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8348905/fs/3239774


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8348905/fs/3239774


That's not really a fair comparison with two different GPUs.


----------



## GENXLR

Look at the phys score

I don't have the time to keep swapping parts around between rigs, best i got


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Look at the phys score
> 
> I don't have the time to keep swapping parts around between rigs, best i got


http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7332322/fs/8057705


----------



## FrodeL70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> As far as I know, it largely depends on your uncore and QPI speeds, so you need to overclock that to an extent as well. Frodel70, I'm very intersted in your results and in the comparison of the X58 6-cores to the modern chips. Could you post a FireStrike submission for both?


This is my latest stable run.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8659098

I can't find any system with 3 x GTX 680 and i7-6700K for comparison but best 2 x SLI have a lower score..
http://www.3dmark.com/search?_ga=1.155026168.1582924585.1464189729#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/2005/767/500000?minScore=0&cpuName=Intel Core i7-6700K&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680


----------



## steam

Got my new X5675 running at 25x172 (4.3Ghz) @ 1.375v running 24/7 stable in OCCT with three sticks of 8GB DDR4 @ 1380Mhz with all cores active and HT. I tried using other stress testing utilities but they wanted at least one stick of RAM in slot A.

Would have liked to have gotten it to 4.4-4.7Ghz but I guess that was a dream.

Idle I'm doing around 25-35, load I'm doing about 65-75.

CPU is done. Next up is to replace my GTX 680 with a GTX 1070. I don't see much of a reason for a GTX 1080 unless I move onto an ultra wide 34" display.

http://valid.x86.fr/1qkkz6


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steam*
> 
> Got my new X5675 running at 25x172 (4.3Ghz) @ 1.375v running 24/7 stable in OCCT with three sticks of 8GB DDR4 @ 1380Mhz with all cores active and HT. I tried using other stress testing utilities but they wanted at least one stick of RAM in slot A.
> 
> Would have liked to have gotten it to 4.4-4.7Ghz but I guess that was a dream.
> 
> Idle I'm doing around 25-35, load I'm doing about 65-75.
> 
> CPU is done. Next up is to replace my GTX 680 with a GTX 1070. I don't see much of a reason for a GTX 1080 unless I move onto an ultra wide 34" display.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1qkkz6


Turn HT off and you will get a considerable amount of head room

Don't even waste you time with a 10xx nvidia card. The 980Ti's are getting dumped for pennies right now, and will likely beat the 107 with a decent clock on it.


----------



## Starbomba

Well, i'm off to the Pentathlon to try my new board. So far it's both OCCT and IBT stable. I am not sure if i was simply not really used to the EVGA BIOS, but i was never able to wiggle this much performance out of my CPU.

X5650 @ 4.11 GHz (216x19), 1.325v core, 1.3125v IOH. http://valid.x86.fr/wdr2fy

Now all i need is a better CPU cooler, as with my Ultima 90 the CPU is hitting almost 80c. When upping the multi to x20, i get over 85c temps, way too high for my liking, but it is stable. Hopefully i'll hit 4.3-4.6 GHz with a better cooler.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Turn HT off and you will get a considerable amount of head room


Makes me wonder if I could run 4.8Ghz under 1.4v or possible under 1.35\1.36v with no HT.


----------



## lowbudgethero

Probably, it increased my stability a lot on my max stable overclock http://valid.x86.fr/cbtapu and my unstable overclock http://valid.x86.fr/4zat5t


----------



## xxpenguinxx

HT on and HT off give me the same stability results.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowbudgethero*
> 
> Probably, it increased my stability a lot on my max stable overclock http://valid.x86.fr/cbtapu and my unstable overclock http://valid.x86.fr/4zat5t


Wow that's some very high voltage on the CPU for 4.8-4.9Ghz


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Wow that's some very high voltage on the CPU for 4.8-4.9Ghz


You have to remember, you have a very good chip.









But that does seem very high, especially with HT off.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> You have to remember, you have a very good chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that does seem very high, especially with HT off.


People have been saying that about my "chips" for years. I had a i7-960 [they said it was Golden], then I got the L5639 [they said it was Golden as well], and finally I upgraded to my X5660 [now they say it's Golden as well]. I don't think it's golden, I just think I know exactly what I'm doing when it comes to overclocking and getting high frequencies. It has been a blast to overclock on the Sabertooth X58 so far.

Those temps are high regardless.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> People have been saying that about my "chips" for years. I had a i7-960 [they said it was Golden], then I got the L5639 [they said it was Golden as well], and finally I upgraded to my X5660 [now they say it's Golden as well]. I don't think it's golden, I just think I know exactly what I'm doing when it comes to overclocking and getting high frequencies. It has been a blast to overclock on the Sabertooth X58 so far.
> 
> Those temps are high regardless.


Lucky? I've had seven x5670's and one comes pretty close to your results _(which ironically was the first one I received)_, if I had a bit better cooling on that board I'd certainly push it a bit more.









There certainly is a difference between the chips though, I had one x5670 that couldn't even do 4ghz at 1.4v.


----------



## DRKreiger

I rarely run ht on. Unless folding or encoding.

@lowbudgethero
Do you run really loose timings to get core clock stability with ease?


----------



## lowbudgethero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Wow that's some very high voltage on the CPU for 4.8-4.9Ghz


I find my CPUs will crash without it, I overvolt a bit more than I have to probably.

@lowbudgethero
Do you run really loose timings to get core clock stability with ease?[/quote]
I just run the factory timings

I find my overclock wall is more likely a motherboard limit, the north bridge is very toasty under load


----------



## FrodeL70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowbudgethero*
> 
> Probably, it increased my stability a lot on my max stable overclock http://valid.x86.fr/cbtapu and my unstable overclock http://valid.x86.fr/4zat5t


1.517 Volts sound a bit much? I'm stable at 25 x 171 at 1,35v but my X5675 is rated at 95w TCP while the x5680 is rated at 130w. Maybe the x5680 can take more volts?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrodeL70*
> 
> 1.517 Volts sound a bit much? I'm stable at 25 x 171 at 1,35v but my X5675 is rated at 95w TCP while the x5680 is rated at 130w. Maybe the x5680 can take more volts?


It's not a matter of volts, but a matter of heat when you talk of TDP.


----------



## FrodeL70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> It's not a matter of volts, but a matter of heat when you talk of TDP.


The X5680 and X5690 are both 130w CPUs with a max operating temperature of 78.5C while X5675 and lower are 95w with an operating temperature of 81.3C. Anyone know if there are any physical differences between these CPUs? Specs are otherwise identical, exept clock speed.


----------



## chiggah

Hi, I am new to the Xeon upgrade path scene.

I have a Gigabyte board GA-X58A-UD3R rev 2.0 with the official FH bios

Will the Xeon X5650 be compatible with my board ?

It seems like it will be from what i've read, but what does [mod] mean on the first page ? Do i need a modified BIOS for my board to be compatible with x5650 ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^

Going by this old ad, will work no problem:
*
https://hardforum.com/threads/fs-lga-1366-combo-x5650-6-core-x58a-ud3r-6gb-ddr3.1825144/*

Without the google check, I'd assume no issues my self.


----------



## steam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> HT on and HT off give me the same stability results.


same.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah*
> 
> Hi, I am new to the Xeon upgrade path scene.
> 
> I have a Gigabyte board GA-X58A-UD3R rev 2.0 with the official FH bios
> 
> Will the Xeon X5650 be compatible with my board ?
> 
> It seems like it will be from what i've read, but what does [mod] mean on the first page ? Do i need a modified BIOS for my board to be compatible with x5650 ?


I have the same broad and cpu and they works without any mods.


----------



## chiggah

Thanks for that

Is it worth getting an x5650?

I am currently on an i7 930 @ 4 ghz

Or should I get an i7 970 chip instead if at the same price?


----------



## DRKreiger

Go with the Xeon. Will have better temps, and often better clock potential. But depending on your boards max Base clock ability, i would maybe check for a X5670. higher max multiplier.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrodeL70*
> 
> The X5680 and X5690 are both 130w CPUs with a max operating temperature of 78.5C while X5675 and lower are 95w with an operating temperature of 81.3C. Anyone know if there are any physical differences between these CPUs? Specs are otherwise identical, exept clock speed.


TDP only refers to the heat a chip can produce, not the maximum allowed temperature. It means a cpu will need a beefier cooler to be driven. Why do you think i3's and below have an all-aluminum stock cooler, but i7's have a copper core cooler?
Quote:


> The thermal design power (TDP), sometimes called thermal design point, is the maximum amount of heat generated by the CPU that the cooling system in a computer is required to dissipate in typical operation. Rather than specifying CPU's real power dissipation, TDP serves as the nominal value for designing CPU cooling systems.


Wikipedia


----------



## Chad44

I also would like to join the club.








http://valid.x86.fr/30ucwy


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah*
> 
> Thanks for that
> 
> Is it worth getting an x5650?
> 
> I am currently on an i7 930 @ 4 ghz
> 
> Or should I get an i7 970 chip instead if at the same price?


The x5650 is much better no question about it, but only if you intend to overclock. And its cheaper. If left at stock they are probably identical with benchmarks and performance overall, thus spending twice as much on the i7-970 makes no sense.

I went from a 930 to the X5650 and it was night and day for me, but that is going from 45nm to 32nm so it should be...


----------



## chiggah

Thank you all for the input

Tried to scavenge a x5650 from work old server but couldn't find one. They only had dual core HP ProLiant DL380 G4/G5 and another IBM x3650

I will also plan to overclock it to at least 4.2 Ghz. I will primarily use the chip for gaming by the way. No video/photo editing

What is a good price for them ? I live in New Zealand and eBay is about $60-70 + $15-20 shipping


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah*
> 
> Thank you all for the input
> 
> Tried to scavenge a x5650 from work old server but couldn't find one. They only had dual core HP ProLiant DL380 G4/G5 and another IBM x3650
> 
> I will also plan to overclock it to at least 4.2 Ghz. I will primarily use the chip for gaming by the way. No video/photo editing
> 
> What is a good price for them ? I live in New Zealand and eBay is about $60-70 + $15-20 shipping


Get a X5650. Mine is OC'd at 4.1 GHz stable in IBT, OCCT and BOINC. And i could squeeze a LOT more perforrmance (at least 4.4 GHz), but my cooler is limiting the volts i run through it.

The prices you listed should be good for it. Might find them cheaper, but those seems reasonable.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Do you already have the 970? If so, no need to buy the x5650. If both the 970 or 5650 is coming from ebay in America, then both will have shipping charges, so the same deal applies, the x5650 would still be cheaper and a little bit better binned for sure. Intel would never sell a weak Server chip, so think of it that way. I'd still get the Xeon unless you have source to a cheaper 970, or 980.


----------



## chiggah

No I don't have an i7 970. Right now, I am currently using a i7 930 chip OC'd to 4.0 Ghz @ 1.325 Vcore


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah*
> 
> No I don't have an i7 970. Right now, I am currently using a i7 930 chip OC'd to 4.0 Ghz @ 1.325 Vcore


You will still see a difference, and a good one at that. I had a 930 at like 3.8 (it didn't like any more) and it took working with to get even that. The x5650 took me literally minutes to hit 4ghz, and hours/days to dial in perfectly. Probably the easiest overclocking chip I ever had. But I don't push on it, so 4ghz is fine with me. I just really wanted the hexa cores mostly and the newer nm process, without the i7 costs.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah*
> 
> No I don't have an i7 970. Right now, I am currently using a i7 930 chip OC'd to 4.0 Ghz @ 1.325 Vcore


I agree with }SkOrPn--', the Westmere chips are a completely different beast. I did have a W3530 (the Xeonized 930 you have) running @ 4.6 GHz daily which took me roughly two weeks of tuning, and just installing a X5650 really made a difference on some apps, even without OC. However, i did not had any chance to OC as i killed my RIIIE shortly after. Now with my RIIIG, i took it to 4.1 GHz in a single day, and has been rock stable for anything i throw at it on the BOINC Pentathlon.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I remember the day I installed the X5650, it felt "literally" like I had upgraded the entire platform. Never experienced anything like that before without changing out mobo, ram etc (not counting the day I first installed SSDs of course). I looked at my 930 like it should be ashamed of itself. lol

Never had a 32nm chip before the x5650 so I have no experience with that upgrade path. But my 45nm to 32nm NIGHT AND DAY change. Saved my board from going into the closet or ebay.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I remember the day I installed the X5650, it felt "literally" like I had upgraded the entire platform. Never experienced anything like that before without changing out mobo, ram etc (not counting the day I first installed SSDs of course). I looked at my 930 like it should be ashamed of itself. lol
> 
> Never had a 32nm chip before the x5650 so I have no experience with that upgrade path. But my 45nm to 32nm NIGHT AND DAY change. Saved my board from going into the closet or ebay.


I can attest to that - from a i7-2600K at 4.7 GHz to dual E5645s at 3.4 GHz seems like a step backwards in some ways (older architecture and a third less frequency) yet it gave one of the biggest performance upgrades I've had to date even in apps that can't make us of many threads as there are almost always spare threads for background processes and Windows - heck, that's the case even with one CPU disabled.


----------



## chiggah

Am I only after the x5650 ? What other Xeon CPU should i really be looking at ? There is a x5660 sold locally here

Would a x5660 or x5670 be just as good in terms of heat and overclock-ability ?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah*
> 
> Am I only after the x5650 ? What other Xeon CPU should i really be looking at ? There is a x5660 sold locally here
> 
> Would a x5660 or x5670 be just as good in terms of heat and overclock-ability ?


Anything higher than a X5650 will have the multiplier advantage, allowing you to OC it higher with less bclk. You are still subject to silicon lottery, but now if your mobo can't take high BCLKs stably, you still have a chance to get a high OC.

I'd take a X5660 for a reasonable price, if it i9s the same price or only $10-$15 more than a X5650, take it.


----------



## chiggah

Yeah I am just doing some readings/comments from other users

If the price of i7 970 the same as an x5650, go for the i7 970 ? *EDIT - nevermind just read that the i7 970 multiplier is locked haha.*

The only reason to go Xeon is for dual cpu capability and/or the lower power draw.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah*
> 
> Am I only after the x5650 ? What other Xeon CPU should i really be looking at ? There is a x5660 sold locally here
> 
> Would a x5660 or x5670 be just as good in terms of heat and overclock-ability ?


Scroll down the list and look for "Westmere-EP" (32 nm) Efficient Performance" Six core, it is listed specifically as the "Efficient Performance" chip. You will see all the processors that fit LGA1366.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors

Direct link to the Westmere-EP chips. EP stands for "Efficient Performance" which means basically "A special CPU", and I think what it really means is they were specially binned as the best of the best for that architecture, but that's just my theory.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors#.22Westmere-EP.22_.2832_nm.29_Efficient_Performance


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Look specifically for X5650, X5660, X5670, X5675, X5679, X5680 or X5690 (my choice if money was no object). There are also a few W chips that make the grade as well, but not sure on their exact numbers.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Look specifically for X5650, X5660, X5670, X5675, X5679, X5680 or X5690 (my choice if money was no object). There are also a few W chips that make the grade as well, but not sure on their exact numbers.


I have a W3680 and can confirm completely unlocked multipliers. core and memory. makes life a heck of a lot easier.
try not to buy one that is just a stock picture, look for server pulls, and actual images. Post some batch numbers of the ones that you are interested in. There is a bit of a science to it


----------



## chiggah

I guess for starters...

Batch # 3013A516 - NEW http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Intel-Xeon-X5650-2-66GHz-12M-6-40-LGA1366-SLBV3-Six-Core-CPU-Processor-/361585151621?hash=item5430278e85:g:OsoAAOSwqBJXVY7b

Batch # 3018A820 and 3018A826 - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-2-Intel-Xeon-X5650-CPU-2-66-12M-6-40-SLBV3-/301977013977?hash=item464f3b8ed9:g:no8AAOSwnNBXVZo-

Batch # 3040B186 - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5650-2-66-GHz-Six-Core-Processor-Pair-SLBV3-/122008291423?

Batch # 3327B872 - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5650-SLBV3-2-66ghz-12M-6-40-/262472421426?hash=item3d1c935032:g:618AAOSw9eVXVc2X

Batch # 3006A850 - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5650-SLBV3-Six-Core-2-66GHz-Socket-LGA1366-CPU-/152118291847?hash=item236af4ed87:g:5-IAAOSwtJZXVYbE

is there a list of good batch numbers somewhere ? Googled but cant seem to find one


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I have a W3680 and can confirm completely unlocked multipliers. core and memory. makes life a heck of a lot easier.


Yeah that was one of the chips I thought about getting. However, when I got my X5650 I wasnt aware there were locked and unlocked varieties. My chip is doing what I want now, but if I could go back I think I would spring for one of them more expensive versions with unlocked multipliers for sure. $250 isn't too much to ask I don't think, but at the time I wasn't aware it was this big of a difference thus I was trying to spend as little as possible on a old platform. My X5650 was only $70 which was hard to believe, and the thing looked brand new with zero marks on the hs. Best 70 I ever spent on a PC.


----------



## chiggah

How do you tell if the x5650 has locked or unlocked multiplier?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah that was one of the chips I thought about getting. However, when I got my X5650 I wasnt aware there were locked and unlocked varieties. My chip is doing what I want now, but if I could go back I think I would spring for one of them more expensive versions with unlocked multipliers for sure. $250 isn't too much to ask I don't think, but at the time I wasn't aware it was this big of a difference thus I was trying to spend as little as possible on a old platform. My X5650 was only $70 which was hard to believe, and the thing looked brand new with zero marks on the hs. Best 70 I ever spent on a PC.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah*
> 
> I guess for starters...
> 
> Batch # 3013A516 - NEW http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Intel-Xeon-X5650-2-66GHz-12M-6-40-LGA1366-SLBV3-Six-Core-CPU-Processor-/361585151621?hash=item5430278e85:g:OsoAAOSwqBJXVY7b
> 
> Batch # 3018A820 and 3018A826 - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-2-Intel-Xeon-X5650-CPU-2-66-12M-6-40-SLBV3-/301977013977?hash=item464f3b8ed9:g:no8AAOSwnNBXVZo-
> 
> Batch # 3040B186 - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5650-2-66-GHz-Six-Core-Processor-Pair-SLBV3-/122008291423?
> 
> Batch # 3327B872 - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5650-SLBV3-2-66ghz-12M-6-40-/262472421426?hash=item3d1c935032:g:618AAOSw9eVXVc2X
> 
> Batch # 3006A850 - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5650-SLBV3-Six-Core-2-66GHz-Socket-LGA1366-CPU-/152118291847?hash=item236af4ed87:g:5-IAAOSwtJZXVYbE
> 
> is there a list of good batch numbers somewhere ? Googled but cant seem to find one


Out of those I'd probably pick the 3040B186 or 3327B872, the 3013A516 could be good as well but it will probably be a bit warmer. Typically you'll have lower temps with B, but if the last two digits are lower it supposedly can help with clocking. I have a B with 18 as the last two digits and it does [email protected]

More info here.

If you decide to get the 3013A516 make sure that the picture is the actual item as there are two available.

All x56xx's are locked, this won't really be an issue with a good board that can hit 200fsb+, where it can help is when you are shooting for 5ghz+. The w3680 and w3690 are unlocked.


----------



## chiggah

Found a local seller for matching pair Intel Xeon X5660 Hex Core 2.8ghz CPU

What is a good price to pay for them?

He is asking $250 for the pair...


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah that was one of the chips I thought about getting. However, when I got my X5650 I wasnt aware there were locked and unlocked varieties. My chip is doing what I want now, but if I could go back I think I would spring for one of them more expensive versions with unlocked multipliers for sure. $250 isn't too much to ask I don't think, but at the time I wasn't aware it was this big of a difference thus I was trying to spend as little as possible on a old platform. My X5650 was only $70 which was hard to believe, and the thing looked brand new with zero marks on the hs. Best 70 I ever spent on a PC.


Exactly. Back when the L56xx-X56xx were largely available some sellers wanted top dollar for the W36xx. They eventually dropped down to below $300, but sellers wanted well beyond $300 initially. People tend to forget those W36xx prices where extremely unreasonable and the X5650 got as low as $40. In some cases choosing those expensive W36xx CPUs would warrant a architecture upgrade to X79. Some uses found some X5650's even cheaper than others. The X5650 has no problems hitting 3.8Ghz -4.4Ghz. The issue was usually due to heat as most users still ran air coolers on their old Bloomfields and issues varied from rig to rig. There was nothing major that the community couldn't help people solve.

To this day I feel that the L5639 & X5660 is the best money I have spent on my PC to date. Obviously I spent more on my X5660 than most users here since I was the first to really jump on the Xeon CPU craze and right the actual review, but it's still the best money I've spent on this lovely platform. I can't remember the exact price, but it was a little over $200 back in late 2013. I think I paid about $70-$80 for my L5639, but I can't remember the exact price either. Man time really flies! Nearly 3 years already.

Ha and many people here and across the web said you can't "future proof" your rig. Good thing I do my own research before making initial purchases and almost never listen to people online. Then again I have worked in the IT field for over 10 years and have been programming [C++ 11-14\C#\Lua\JAVA etc] for over 4 years [& web programming on an off for 10 years]. I suppose I don't have to listen to people in the first place since I already have no choice, but to understand the tech for my company.

Oh and they said the Radeon Fury X was no good, they said it can't compete with the GTX 980-Titan X-980 Ti, it has been best money I've spend on a GPU in years.


----------



## chiggah

Hi all

I also found this L5639 and L5640 chip locally for sale for $150 NZ Dollars (about $100 USD)

http://www.trademe.co.nz/electronics-photography/phone-fax/corded-phones/auction-1100860813.htm

http://www.trademe.co.nz/computers/components/cpus/intel/auction-1091454636.htm

What's the story with them ?

Is it a i7 980x engineering sample ?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I also found this L5639 and L5640 chip locally for sale for $150 NZ Dollars (about $100 USD)
> 
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/electronics-photography/phone-fax/corded-phones/auction-1100860813.htm
> 
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/computers/components/cpus/intel/auction-1091454636.htm
> 
> *What's the story with them ?*
> 
> *Is it a i7 980x engineering sample ?*


No they aren't samples. They were originally OEM parts for server usage. They are server CPUs per se, but back then Intel never thought about limiting their commercial\Xeon CPUs apart from their consumer CPUs. They are "low" powered CPUs and the "L" actually stands for for "Low" wattage. The TDP for these are only rated at 60w and they have dual QPIs, meaning they you can slap two of them in a server board and get awesome performance, lower temps with lower wattage output opposed to other CPUs in the same class. The L5640 is better due to the higher multiplier which means you get slightly higher frequencies right out the box thanks to Turbo etc. The difference is only 1 multiplier though you'll still be rather limited.

They are awesome CPUs, but the downside is that the multiplier isn't that high. With a great overclock you'll be lucky to hit 4.1Ghz -4.2Ghz, but on average you'll be looking at 3.8Ghz - 4Ghz. The CPUs require a very high BCLK to get past 4Ghz-4.1Ghz. You'll beat pretty much nearly every new Quad PC in multi-core benchmarks thanks to the 6 cores\12threads. The latest and greatest Quad cost arpprox. $350 so that would save you a little money on the performance side of things. If you don't beat them you'll be very close.

At $100 USD there are much better alternatives out there.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I also found this L5639 and L5640 chip locally for sale for $150 NZ Dollars (about $100 USD)
> 
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/electronics-photography/phone-fax/corded-phones/auction-1100860813.htm
> 
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/computers/components/cpus/intel/auction-1091454636.htm
> 
> What's the story with them ?
> 
> Is it a i7 980x engineering sample ?


The L are low power models. You can google them to find more info, they are also locked but have lower multipliers so that makes them more difficult to overclock


----------



## StrokedBronco

okay im new here . just finding out about this xeon swap on the 58 platform . I have a new warranty replaced sabertooth and a g1 sniper mobo to work with , my question is which mobo and which xeons , im not looking for a huge oc 3.6 to 4 would be fine , got a old still working h70 cooler , what are my best 4 core options , i see the 5660 5670 and 5675 seem the best in hex, but for a basic rig for my kids to minecraft and play other basic games im sure a quad should be plenty along with a 960 or 970 gpu , thanks ive got a haf case , 750 gold psu everything except a good 1366 cpu , my i7 950 died .


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrokedBronco*
> 
> okay im new here . just finding out about this xeon swap on the 58 platform . I have a new warranty replaced sabertooth and a g1 sniper mobo to work with , my question is which mobo and which xeons , im not looking for a huge oc 3.6 to 4 would be fine , got a old still working h70 cooler , what are my best 4 core options , i see the 5660 5670 and 5675 seem the best in hex, but for a basic rig for my kids to minecraft and play other basic games im sure a quad should be plenty along with a 960 or 970 gpu , thanks ive got a haf case , 750 gold psu everything except a good 1366 cpu , my i7 950 died .


Hello and Welcome.

I would go with the Sabertooth and an X5675. 4GHz easily achievable.

I need additional Northbridge cooling to keep my NB temperature low, easy enough to do with an additional fan.


----------



## StrokedBronco

has anyone tried the g1 sniper ? should have better sata 3 and usb3 then the sabertooth , the saber is new in box and should be a good seller to pay for the gpu upgrade , old gtx460 is just not enough basic card anymore lol. g1 sniper was about the last x58 board made if i recall right. my backup computer died and need to get this going asap and seems way cheaper to use a xeon in a 58 then building a new system , the backup was a amd 990fx mobo and phenom 955 4 core, x58 stuff was a old gamer i built 7 years ago , i7 950 originally on a saber but its internet crashed and asus replaced it but i picked up the sniper before asus got the new one in my hands, was running 2 gtx 460 sli . but those cards died . so i figure easy to revive the x58 with a xeon and gpu and pickup a new 256g ssd to fire it back up on. thanks


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrokedBronco*
> 
> okay im new here . just finding out about this xeon swap on the 58 platform . I have a new warranty replaced sabertooth and a g1 sniper mobo to work with , my question is which mobo and which xeons , im not looking for a huge oc 3.6 to 4 would be fine , got a old still working h70 cooler , what are my best 4 core options , i see the 5660 5670 and 5675 seem the best in hex, but for a basic rig for my kids to minecraft and play other basic games im sure a quad should be plenty along with a 960 or 970 gpu , thanks ive got a haf case , 750 gold psu everything except a good 1366 cpu , my i7 950 died .


It is a case of weighing up a higher cost chip (to get a higher multi) vs a lower cost chip (which needs a higher bclk); and if I am honest I would probably just look for something like a E5649 (x22 multi - should hit ~4.3 at 216 bclk with pretty nice thermals; and generally pretty cheap because everyone favour the X56xx's like the 5670).

I went from a E5649 to an x5670, and while I did gain a lot of headroom, the Vcore still limits me to 4.4ish if strictly under 1.35Vcore.

Have a read up at the start of this thread, and the links to the L5639 thread in Kana-Maru's posts - There has been an excellent set of benchmarks and comparissons, and essentially, a ~4ghz+ hex core is fine for pretty much anything.

If you are looking for a 1366 quad - Keep an eye out for the Xeon quads (no HT) - They are really dirt cheap and most likely not as abused as most second hand hex's


----------



## chiggah

x5680 for about $140 USD too much?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggah*
> 
> x5680 for about $140 USD too much?


With as much price gouging out there... I think that is pretty fair value.
I paid $155 a year and a half ago or something like that for an X5675, $235 each for both of my X5690.


----------



## StrokedBronco

do the quad core x56** seem to run as well as the hexs? seems the 5647, 5667,5677 ect are bargains right now and should be more then enough cpu to run a small gamer


----------



## GammaBreaker

Gotta love LGA-1366. The platform that just keeps on giving, like the LGA-775 (771) before it.

I've got a standard P6T, and I'm considering swapping the i7 930 for a Xeon. The 930 is set to 3.5 GHz, 21x166, 1.15625v. Nothing special, but I never pushed it. Set it and forget it. Cooling consists of the NH-U12P, both fans, in a Thor V2 (stupid purchase, but it works) with all 4 fans going.

I'd like to aim for ~4.0 GHz, but I'm wavering on which 6-core to pick. I'm looking mostly at the X5670, X5675, and W3680. The W3680 seems like it might make life easier with its unlocked multipliers, albeit for a price premium. Nailing down a specific batch seems to be just about impossible on eBay, as they're almost all multiples, rendering the picture almost useless for getting an A or B unit. While I'm not hunting for a Golden Chip, it'd be nice to at least get a good B since I'm on air cooling.

I'm leaning toward the higher binned chips (as opposed to X5650/60) both for lack of knowing the limit on my particular board's BClock, and also for a possible further overclock in the future if it seems warranted.

Thoughts on how to proceed?


----------



## lowbudgethero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrodeL70*
> 
> 1.517 Volts sound a bit much? I'm stable at 25 x 171 at 1,35v but my X5675 is rated at 95w TCP while the x5680 is rated at 130w. Maybe the x5680 can take more volts?


I'm using a custom waterloop, i pretty much hit a brickwall of bclk to voltage at about 180
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> Gotta love LGA-1366. The platform that just keeps on giving, like the LGA-775 (771) before it.
> 
> I've got a standard P6T, and I'm considering swapping the i7 930 for a Xeon. The 930 is set to 3.5 GHz, 21x166, 1.15625v. Nothing special, but I never pushed it. Set it and forget it. Cooling consists of the NH-U12P, both fans, in a Thor V2 (stupid purchase, but it works) with all 4 fans going.
> 
> I'd like to aim for ~4.0 GHz, but I'm wavering on which 6-core to pick. I'm looking mostly at the X5670, X5675, and W3680. The W3680 seems like it might make life easier with its unlocked multipliers, albeit for a price premium. Nailing down a specific batch seems to be just about impossible on eBay, as they're almost all multiples, rendering the picture almost useless for getting an A or B unit. While I'm not hunting for a Golden Chip, it'd be nice to at least get a good B since I'm on air cooling.
> 
> I'm leaning toward the higher binned chips (as opposed to X5650/60) both for lack of knowing the limit on my particular board's BClock, and also for a possible further overclock in the future if it seems warranted.
> 
> Thoughts on how to proceed?


I have 2 x5650 PCs with zero problems getting a 4ghz on them. They should be cheaper than the w3680, I think I got mine for about 50-60 a couple years ago. I'd try to see what you can push the bclk on the 930 with the P6T which should give you a good idea of what you can do with that motherboard.


----------



## StrokedBronco

okay lets say I decide to run a x5675 in my nib sabertooth , will it need a bios update ??


----------



## f00b4h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> Gotta love LGA-1366...


Hi there

I swapped out my i7 920 in Jan 2015 and have been running a flawless x5660 @4.2 ever since (£77.00GBP on ebay).

I use my PC for work (programming) and gaming and it's been an awesome upgrade - so big thanks to all the folks here especially Kana-Maru. My next upgrade will be replacing my 760GTX SLI with a cheap 980ti or GTX1070.

Thanks again for all your contributions that have helped me.

http://imgur.com/Zs4xS78


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrokedBronco*
> 
> okay lets say I decide to run a x5675 in my nib sabertooth , will it need a bios update ??


If it has the latest 1402 BIOS, it's good to go - but the nib, how new was it when it was new? Hex cores have been supported since 302.

Sabertooth is an awesome board. Runs my 5675 effortlessly at 4.4Ghz (176 x25).


----------



## CesarDRK

Anyone with a GTX 1070 or 1080 on the 6-core xeon?


----------



## StrokedBronco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> If it has the latest 1402 BIOS, it's good to go - but the nib, how new was it when it was new? Hex cores have been supported since 302.
> 
> Sabertooth is an awesome board. Runs my 5675 effortlessly at 4.4Ghz (176 x25).


well the nib has a date code sticker on part of the mobo thats 11/21/11 but i cant find the mobo support cd now for it.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrokedBronco*
> 
> well the nib has a date code sticker on part of the mobo thats 11/21/11 but i cant find the mobo support cd now for it.


CPUz should be able to show you the BIOS version.
www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------



## Lundy

Hey guys, I need some advice on upgrading my processor, I currently own a x5560(clocked at 3.8) and a ASUS Rampage III Gene. I'd like to upgrade my cpu to something better but I'm not sure what to get. I need something that is cost efficient, and I'd like to get a nice stable overclock out of it. I see most people get an x5650 or x5660, but these are around 65 dollars while a low powered version like the L5640 might be half the cost. I don't know if it is worth the difference in cost and I should straight up get the x5650 or if the low powered ones are just as capable.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Hey guys, I need some advice on upgrading my processor, I currently own a x5560(clocked at 3.8) and a ASUS Rampage III Gene. I'd like to upgrade my cpu to something better but I'm not sure what to get. I need something that is cost efficient, and I'd like to get a nice stable overclock out of it. I see most people get an x5650 or x5660, but these are around 65 dollars while a low powered version like the L5640 might be half the cost. I don't know if it is worth the difference in cost and I should straight up get the x5650 or if the low powered ones are just as capable.
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


Look at the prices for an E5649; only 1x multi less than an x5650 and should still comfortably sit at ~4.3 @ ~1.35 Vcore. Normally a bit cheaper than the 5650's+

I have the same board as you (and used to have a E5649) so I can send you my 24/7 stable 4.3 settings (I think I still have them....)


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> Look at the prices for an E5649; only 1x multi less than an x5650 and should still comfortably sit at ~4.3 @ ~1.35 Vcore. Normally a bit cheaper than the 5650's+
> 
> I have the same board as you (and used to have a E5649) so I can send you my 24/7 stable 4.3 settings (I think I still have them....)


That would be amazing! I will go ahead and purchase an E5649 right now! If I can get 4.0 24/7 I'd be more than happy.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> That would be amazing! I will go ahead and purchase an E5649 right now! If I can get 4.0 24/7 I'd be more than happy.


Just make sure you can find one with a good price and a decent seller


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> Just make sure you can find one with a good price and a decent seller


Just bought this one cheapest I could find $40 Free shipping too, hope it's not a bad buy!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5649-2-53GHz-12M-5-86-LGA1366-Six-Core-CPU-Processor-SLBZ8-/201600099870?hash=item2ef04d661e:g:wIUAAOSwtJZXWFG7


----------



## Deisun

What numbers can I expect with an X5675 on air? I've seen numbers thrown around of 4.0-4.8Ghz but the high end is probably water cooled I'm guessing.

Anyone have a general ballpark idea for where I might get with air? Cooler is a Megahalem.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deisun*
> 
> What numbers can I expect with an X5675 on air? I've seen numbers thrown around of 4.0-4.8Ghz but the high end is probably water cooled I'm guessing.
> 
> Anyone have a general ballpark idea for where I might get with air? Cooler is a Megahalem.


4 - 4.2GHz.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deisun*
> 
> What numbers can I expect with an X5675 on air? I've seen numbers thrown around of 4.0-4.8Ghz but the high end is probably water cooled I'm guessing.
> 
> Anyone have a general ballpark idea for where I might get with air? Cooler is a Megahalem.


I get 4.1 GHz off my X5650 with an Ultima 90 and a Panaflo FBA12G12H, temps are 65c. I think you can get 4.1-4.3 GHz off a X5675 since the multi allows you to go higher. The wall there would be how high of a bclk your mobo can get.


----------



## SamuelL421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deisun*
> 
> What numbers can I expect with an X5675 on air? I've seen numbers thrown around of 4.0-4.8Ghz but the high end is probably water cooled I'm guessing.
> 
> Anyone have a general ballpark idea for where I might get with air? Cooler is a Megahalem.


What is your fan setup like? Assuming decent fans and a push/pull I think you can hit 4 - 4.2 reasonably. If you have decent airflow in your case, high static pressure on 2 fans, and don't mind the noise of having them cranked, then you could potentially go higher.

On the topic of Megahalems and these Xeons, just remember that YMMV a lot depending on the cpu you get. If crazy fan noise is annoying to you, then plan ahead and be wiling to accept a lower OC. Personally, I like like air cooling but can't stand loud fans. So last year I played around with a couple 1366 Xeons, Megahalems, and couple different fan configs and got frustrated with an x5650 that was a dud (ate too much voltage, required stupidly high fan speeds/noise). Then I got burned on x5690 with a bad cap and ultimately went to a 990x. The 990x is undervolted and runs at 4.0 with low fans and temps just over ambient at idle - something I couldn't achieve on the Xeon.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deisun*
> 
> What numbers can I expect with an X5675 on air? I've seen numbers thrown around of 4.0-4.8Ghz but the high end is probably water cooled I'm guessing.
> 
> Anyone have a general ballpark idea for where I might get with air? Cooler is a Megahalem.


It really depends how lucky you get with the chip. Look for a B with low last two numbers and you'll probably have a better chance, especially on air.

Something like this for example: 3013*B*5*14*


----------



## Zaor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deisun*
> 
> What numbers can I expect with an X5675 on air? I've seen numbers thrown around of 4.0-4.8Ghz but the high end is probably water cooled I'm guessing.
> 
> Anyone have a general ballpark idea for where I might get with air? Cooler is a Megahalem.


4.3ghz provided you use high performance fans and stay below 1.35v.Best fan is this https://www.amazon.de/Yate-D12SH-12-Stecker-2200rpm-120x120x25mm/dp/B003DNJNCW for optimum noise/performance ratio.i use them in push/pull and in IBT very high 20 passes temp was between 73-78Celcius.If you had an nh-d14 you could go for 4.4-4.5ghz but you would exceed 1.35v.


----------



## Deisun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelL421*
> 
> What is your fan setup like? Assuming decent fans and a push/pull I think you can hit 4 - 4.2 reasonably. If you have decent airflow in your case, high static pressure on 2 fans, and don't mind the noise of having them cranked, then you could potentially go higher.
> 
> On the topic of Megahalems and these Xeons, just remember that YMMV a lot depending on the cpu you get. If crazy fan noise is annoying to you, then plan ahead and be wiling to accept a lower OC. Personally, I like like air cooling but can't stand loud fans. So last year I played around with a couple 1366 Xeons, Megahalems, and couple different fan configs and got frustrated with an x5650 that was a dud (ate too much voltage, required stupidly high fan speeds/noise). Then I got burned on x5690 with a bad cap and ultimately went to a 990x. The 990x is undervolted and runs at 4.0 with low fans and temps just over ambient at idle - something I couldn't achieve on the Xeon.


Ok cool thanks! I have 2 120mm's in a push/pull on the Megahalem. My core i7 920 runs pretty stable at 3.8GHz. I did no research on steppings or anything for the Xeon X5675 so hopefully I get a decent one. I used to run 4.0GHz stable on the i7 920 but over the years it has become unstable so I lowered to 3.8. I also haven't cleaned the Megahalem ever so it's due for that before I put in the X5675. Also some new thermal paste.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> 4.3ghz provided you use high performance fans and stay below 1.35v.Best fan is this https://www.amazon.de/Yate-D12SH-12-Stecker-2200rpm-120x120x25mm/dp/B003DNJNCW for optimum noise/performance ratio.i use them in push/pull and in IBT very high 20 passes temp was between 73-78Celcius.If you had an nh-d14 you could go for 4.4-4.5ghz but you would exceed 1.35v.


Again, it really depends how lucky you get with a chip and how good the board is (better board = lower voltage). For example on my ASRock extreme and P6T 4.2ghz needed about 0.05v more than on my P6T Deluxe v2 and P6T6.

If you get lucky with a chip and have a good board you may be looking at 4.6ghz at 1.35v or so. If you get unlucky you'll be looking at 4ghz at 1.4v and high temps _(avoid F batches)._


----------



## Deisun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> It really depends how lucky you get with the chip. Look for a B with low last two numbers and you'll probably have a better chance, especially on air.
> 
> Something like this for example: 3013*B*5*14*


Ah thanks, I wish I would have seen that before pulling the trigger on Ebay. The guy had a lot of 12 with only 1 picture that said: "3045A094"
So chances are I got an 'A', but we'll see.


----------



## Zaor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Again, it really depends how lucky you get with a chip and how good the board is (better board = lower voltage). For example on my ASRock extreme and P6T 4.2ghz needed about 0.05v more than on my P6T Deluxe v2 and P6T6.
> 
> If you get lucky with a chip and have a good board you may be looking at 4.6ghz at 1.35v or so. If you get unlucky you'll be looking at 4ghz at 1.4v and high temps _(avoid F batches)._


Of course that goes without saying,m/b and chip are crucial in obtaining a good oc .I remember his Foxconn board it is a good board and assuming he gets an average chip he can hope for 4.3ghz with good fans.He is not getting 4.5-4.6ghz clocks even if he got the golden chip with megahalems.It doesn't have big diameter to dissipate the heat like a noctua,its performance is good depending on fan but that's about it.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deisun*
> 
> Ah thanks, I wish I would have seen that before pulling the trigger on Ebay. The guy had a lot of 12 with only 1 picture that said: "3045A094"
> So chances are I got an 'A', but we'll see.


Yeah, those kind you never know unless you ask to give a list of the numbers. The Bloodrage is a good board so it should be able to get the most out of whatever you get. Batches don't mean everything, but they may help to increase the chances of getting a good chip.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> Of course that goes without saying,m/b and chip are crucial in obtaining a good oc .I remember his Foxconn board it is a good board and assuming he gets an average chip he can hope for 4.3ghz with good fans.He is not getting 4.5-4.6ghz clocks even if he got the golden chip with megahalems.It doesn't have big diameter to dissipate the heat like a noctua,it's performance is good depending on fan but that's about it.


I think the Megahalems could handle a good B chip at 4.6ghz with some good fans, my NH-U14S can keep mine under 80c at load.


----------



## Deisun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> Of course that goes without saying,m/b and chip are crucial in obtaining a good oc .I remember his Foxconn board it is a good board and assuming he gets an average chip he can hope for 4.3ghz with good fans.He is not getting 4.5-4.6ghz clocks even if he got the golden chip with megahalems.It doesn't have big diameter to dissipate the heat like a noctua,its performance is good depending on fan but that's about it.


Aye the Foxconn Bloodrage is a good board - back when I bought it there was a lot of talk about it here on these forums. If I can get 4.2 I'll be very happy. 4.3.....ecstatic.

I had good luck with my 920. Hopefully will get lucky twice in a row now with the incoming X5675


----------



## Zaor

I think the Megahalems could handle a good B chip at 4.6ghz with some good fans, my NH-U14S can keep mine under 80c at load.[/quote]

Your NH-U14S takes 140mm fans while megahalems 120mm at least rev .b which i have and the fans that i use the yate loon 2000rpm are the best as i mentioned without sounding like jet lift off.
http://www.overclockers.com/65-fans-tested-megahalems/

I would be shocked if your noctua can handle an 4.6ghz oc and Intel Burn Test on very high without exceeding 80c but i could be wrong


----------



## SamuelL421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deisun*
> 
> Ok cool thanks! I have 2 120mm's in a push/pull on the Megahalem. My core i7 920 runs pretty stable at 3.8GHz. I did no research on steppings or anything for the Xeon X5675 so hopefully I get a decent one. I used to run 4.0GHz stable on the i7 920 but over the years it has become unstable so I lowered to 3.8. I also haven't cleaned the Megahalem ever so it's due for that before I put in the X5675. Also some new thermal paste.


Since you are spending some money on your x58 setup, it might be worth upgrading fans (depending on what you have now). Do what you can to keep those temps reasonable and preserve your motherboard - x58 mobos that haven't been abused are getting very rare.

Check out this list for more info - http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks

I haven't personally used the Yate Loons that were suggested, but they are probably a solid option. My best results have been with push/pull Sycthe Ultra Kaze fans hooked to a fan controller that keeps relatively silent at about 50% rpm.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> Your NH-U14S takes 140mm fans while megahalems 120mm at least rev .b which i have and the fans that i use the yate loon 2000rpm are the best as i mentioned without sounding like jet lift off.
> http://www.overclockers.com/65-fans-tested-megahalems/
> 
> I would be shocked if your noctua can handle an 4.6ghz oc and Intel Burn Test on very high without exceeding 80c but i could be wrong


Well, the A15 has 120mm mounts, so they would also fit on the megahalems.

Depends on ambient, but it didn't have an issue staying under 80c in IBT in my testing in the winter _(probably 20c ambient)_. Ultimately I ended up at [email protected] for 24/7 and it would max at around 70c.


----------



## Zaor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Your NH-U14S takes 140mm fans while megahalems 120mm at least rev .b which i have and the fans that i use the yate loon 2000rpm are the best as i mentioned without sounding like jet lift off.
> http://www.overclockers.com/65-fans-tested-megahalems/
> 
> I would be shocked if your noctua can handle an 4.6ghz oc and Intel Burn Test on very high without exceeding 80c but i could be wrong


Depends on ambient, but it didn't have an issue keeping it under 80c in IBT in my testing in the winter _(probably 20c ambient)_. Ultimately I ended up at [email protected] for 24/7 and it would max at around 70c.[/quote]

That's a very good chip and clock and apparently your noctua is a much better cooler than megahalems,rivalling nh-d14 unless some different batch chips run far cooler on same clocks than others.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> That's a very good chip and clock and apparently your noctua is a much better cooler than megahalems,rivalling nh-d14 unless some different batch chips run far cooler on same clocks than others.


The B's certainly run cooler in my experience.
http://www.dvtests.com/noctua-nh-u14s-test-and-review/
According to that the Megahalems is pretty close, may not be that close on these chips, especially at higher clocks.


----------



## Deisun

Damn you guys know your stuff! Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## Zaor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> The B's certainly run cooler in my experience.
> http://www.dvtests.com/noctua-nh-u14s-test-and-review/
> According to that the Megahalems is pretty close, may not be that close on these chips, especially at higher clocks.


Yeah,it's all about heat dissipation,the bigger the surface and diameter of cooler the more efficiently it dissipates the heat.I remember reading a tech power up review of a $50 cooler (can't remember which) and at 3.7- 3.8ghz it was within 1-2c of H110i.Then oc to 4.6ghz and it was obliterated with more than 12c difference,it run out of steam.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> Yeah,it's all about heat dissipation,the bigger the surface and diameter of cooler the more efficiently it dissipates the heat.I remember reading a tech power up review of a $50 cooler (can't remember which) and at 3.7- 3.8ghz it was within 1-2c of H110i.Then oc to 4.6ghz and it was obliterated with more than 12c difference,it run out of steam.


Yeah, that article probably is probably a bad comparison as that chip is pretty low wattage. These chips at 4ghz+ can pull 150w+.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Just bought this one cheapest I could find $40 Free shipping too, hope it's not a bad buy!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5649-2-53GHz-12M-5-86-LGA1366-Six-Core-CPU-Processor-SLBZ8-/201600099870?hash=item2ef04d661e:g:wIUAAOSwtJZXWFG7


It should be fine - but remember eBay is heavily supportive of buyers.

I've not been on my pc yet, but here is the overclocking guide I used:
http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/07/3-step-overclocking-guide-bloomfield-and-gulftown/

If you just keep Vcore at or under 1.35, and QPI at or under 1.35 (you can probably go lower, depends on your Uncore) and you will be golden.

I'll pm you my BIOS settings when I get home from work today


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Yeah, that article probably is probably a bad comparison as that chip is pretty low wattage. These chips at 4ghz+ can pull 150w+.


Is the wattage pulled by the CPU noted anywhere in software monitoring?

There is a ...can't remember the exact name... value on HWMonitor for wattage for CPU that is variable on load and frequency; not sure if this is an accurate measure (my x5670 @ 100% load @ 4.5 pulls 108W (I think) according to this value)


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> Is the wattage pulled by the CPU noted anywhere in software monitoring?
> 
> There is a ...can't remember the exact name... value on HWMonitor for wattage for CPU that is variable on load and frequency; not sure if this is an accurate measure (my x5670 @ 100% load @ 4.5 pulls 108W (I think) according to this value)


I think that value is pretty close. Although something like a killawatt would probably be more accurate. 108w seems pretty low though, I think my x5670 was somewhere around 170w with smallffts. My current chip shows over 200w under load.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Did a quick test with my kilowatt @ 4.6GHz, 1.45v HT disabled. All power saving features disabled. Tested with ITB on High.

Load: 422W, Idle: 244W

Corsair HX850. Going by jonnyguru's test, it should be about 90% efficiency: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=153

(422 * 0.9) - (244 * 0.9) = 219.6

So, about 219W difference between idle and full load.

Edit: herp. Did math wrong at first.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Did a quick test with my kilowatt @ 4.6GHz, 1.45v HT disabled. All power saving features disabled. Tested with ITB on High.
> 
> Load: 422W, Idle: 244W
> 
> Corsair HX850. Going by jonnyguru's test, it should be about 90% efficiency: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=153
> 
> (422 * 0.9) - (244 * 0.9) = 219.6
> 
> So, about 219W difference between idle and full load.
> 
> Edit: herp. Did math wrong at first.


Wow, yeah that seems about right without speedstep. That is some crazy voltage, can't run any lower? What does hwinfo show under CPU package power?

I think my x58 system pulled around 150w idle and around 330w at CPU load ([email protected]). Current system is more like 120w idle and 420w CPU load. At least according to my killawatt.. Crazy that this 1660 pulls almost 100w more.


----------



## Lundy

Just got my L5649 I ordered, only problem is it's full of thermal paste on the BOTTOM SIDE of it, i don't even know how this is acceptable or if I can fight this on ebay? If not how do you guys suggest i clean it?

Seems like they stacked the cpus on top of dirty ones

Edit- can see more clearly in this picture:


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Just got my L5649 I ordered, only problem is it's full of thermal paste on the BOTTOM SIDE of it, i don't even know how this is acceptable or if I can fight this on ebay? If not how do you guys suggest i clean it?
> 
> Seems like they stacked the cpus on top of dirty ones


looks like its damaged also top left corner in that pic looks like



Edit: Also forgot to say you can probably use some alcohol and a toothbrush to clean around that, just make sure you dry it out before using.


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> looks like its damaged also top left corner in that pic looks like
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also forgot to say you can probably use some alcohol and a toothbrush to clean around that, just make sure you dry it out before using.


Wow, well if it's damaged no point in trying? This is my first time being disappointed by ebay.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Wow, well if it's damaged no point in trying? This is my first time being disappointed by ebay.


Tough call, but if they didn't advertise it as damaged then either they lied, or it was damaged during transit?

here is a shot of a E5620 (ES) sample i have on hand here. it defintely looks like an SMD was damaged on yours.


VS


EDIT: also try looking in the packaging it came with and see if the piece is laying around in there

Edit#2 : the guy below says his worked with one missing.

See this thread about a similar issue same cpu socket type


----------



## Lundy

This was his description:
This Intel Xeon E5649 2.53GHz / 12M / 5.86/ LGA1366 Six-Core CPU Processor was tested and is in good working condition. Unit is also in good physical condition, with just some remaining thermal paste on the unit. CPU Comes as pictured and does not include any additional items or accessories.

I'll ask for a return :\


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> This was his description:
> This Intel Xeon E5649 2.53GHz / 12M / 5.86/ LGA1366 Six-Core CPU Processor was tested and is in good working condition. Unit is also in good physical condition, with just some remaining thermal paste on the unit. CPU Comes as pictured and does not include any additional items or accessories.
> 
> I'll ask for a return :\


Ask him to explain the scaring on the chip


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> This was his description:
> This Intel Xeon E5649 2.53GHz / 12M / 5.86/ LGA1366 Six-Core CPU Processor was tested and is in good working condition. Unit is also in good physical condition, with just some remaining thermal paste on the unit. CPU Comes as pictured and does not include any additional items or accessories.
> 
> I'll ask for a return :\


Good luck! I wonder if he included pictures of the damage in the auction. The thermal paste on the bottom isn't a big deal for cleaning. It is most likely non conductive as well. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Just got my L5649 I ordered, only problem is it's full of thermal paste on the BOTTOM SIDE of it, i don't even know how this is acceptable or if I can fight this on ebay? If not how do you guys suggest i clean it?
> 
> Seems like they stacked the cpus on top of dirty ones
> 
> Edit- can see more clearly in this picture:


Aww dude, I'm sorry that the chip is not in good condition


----------



## 4thKor

Just got a SM X8DAL-i mobo and two X5675's. Wondering what the possibilities of overclocking these on this board are. They'll be water cooled.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Just got a SM X8DAL-i mobo and two X5675's. Wondering what the possibilities of overclocking these on this board are. They'll be water cooled.


I was under the impression Supermicro has never had any overclocking feature whatsoever. That said it may be possible there is hard mods/bios/software hack mods for it? I would be surprised if you even had a bclk option.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> I was under the impression Supermicro has never had any overclocking feature whatsoever. That said it may be possible there is hard mods/bios/software hack mods for it? I would be surprised if you even had a bclk option.


I'm finding that out. Wish somebody would donate a SR-2.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I'm finding that out. Wish somebody would donate a SR-2.


At this point it would take someone to "donate" a SR-2. I considered the SR-2 about 3 years ago before the prices jumped to unrealistic prices. So many years after the Xeon + X58 performance increase the next upgrade is normally going to be hardware that will follow to a newer platform or upgrading to a newer platform altogether. That's not to say that the X58 still isn't viable and that it won't be viable past 2017-2018+.


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> At this point it would take someone to "donate" a SR-2. I considered the SR-2 about 3 years ago before the prices jumped to unrealistic prices. So many years after the Xeon + X58 performance increase the next upgrade is normally going to be hardware that will follow to a newer platform or upgrading to a newer platform altogether. That's not to say that the X58 still isn't viable and that it won't be viable past 2017-2018+.


Is the sr2 that bad value? I mean you can get one for around 400 to 500 dollars, add to that two cheap 6 cores that's another 100 dollars, what system can give you the same level of performance for 600 dollars? Something I'd consider if I was into video rendering or something .


----------



## dagget3450

i like my SR2, although im having difficulties with ECC ram and overclocking... its still beastly


----------



## Prolapse

Just joined the club and just playing in the bios on my Evga FTW3 it seems it doesn't recognize the xeons max multi...it still reads 23 from when I had my i7 950 in there. So it shows in the post screen a operating freq of 3.06 but in cpu z it show 3316 mhz at 25 multi.









I've cleared cmos posted bios flash
removed the i7 950
plugged in the x5675
cleared cmos
posted/booted into windows

Do I just gotta work the math out old school and work with the 23 multi when I start overclocking?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Is the sr2 that bad value? I mean you can get one for around 400 to 500 dollars, add to that two cheap 6 cores that's another 100 dollars, what system can give you the same level of performance for 600 dollars? Something I'd consider if I was into video rendering or something .


Well I'm thinking about me and my opinions on the matter. The first issue for me is the price. I'd have no choice, but to get another case. The full tower case I want\need for the SR-2 will cost around $350. It appears the SR-2 has dropped back down to more reasonable prices other than $650+, but it's still too little to late. If I go by the cheapest SR-2 board available I'm guessing I'll be out of approximately $1,000.00 and that's more than what I'm willing to pay on a old platform now.

Other than the case I'd have to get another water cooler and another CPU an who's knows how much a good and none cherry picked CPU will cost. I was planning on using a custom loop whenever I upgrade so that's going to cost a lot more than a AIO for sure if I took that route. If I'm going to spend that kind if money I'd rather wait for AMD and Intel upcoming releases than going back to my 2013 outdated plans. Or I would at the very least look at more up to date technology.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowbudgethero*
> 
> I'm using a custom waterloop, i pretty much hit a brickwall of bclk to voltage at about 180
> I have 2 x5650 PCs with zero problems getting a 4ghz on them ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f00b4h*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I swapped out my i7 920 in Jan 2015 and have been running a flawless x5660 @4.2 ever since (£77.00GBP on ebay) ...


Thank you for the replies. I think I'll ask a few sellers about their batch numbers, if they can be bothered to answer. It doesn't hurt to ask, after all.


----------



## StrokedBronco

just got a x5675 bin 3122b845 from ebay for 94 bucks buy it now free shipping , hope this is a decent bin ? will the corsair h100 series cool this okay at a 4g oc or should i get the 105 with the thicker 240 radiator ??


----------



## StrokedBronco

on another note what is a good sata 3 ssd to run on the asus sabertooth . I know the old marvell controller was picky . should I update the controller ? someone got a bargain on a new in box ×5690 on ebay 250$ . I bid on it but damn session timed out and didnt take my bid of 256$


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrokedBronco*
> 
> on another note what is a good sata 3 ssd to run on the asus sabertooth . I know the old marvell controller was picky . should I update the controller ? someone got a bargain on a new in box ×5690 on ebay 250$ . I bid on it but damn session timed out and didnt take my bid of 256$


Picky? More like trash. The 2 SATA III connectors share a single PCI-E 2.0 lane, which by itself is limited to 5Gbps, without any overheads. I have never bothered with SATA III on my X58 and P55 builds, since SATA II is more than enough. Hell, the SATA III controller is one of the first things i disable in the BIOS







. Just pick the best SSD you can afford and you're set.


----------



## StrokedBronco

what about going pcie 2.0 x4 ssd ? did they ever get trim support to work if going this route ?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prolapse*
> 
> Just joined the club and just playing in the bios on my Evga FTW3 it seems it doesn't recognize the xeons max multi...it still reads 23 from when I had my i7 950 in there. So it shows in the post screen a operating freq of 3.06 but in cpu z it show 3316 mhz at 25 multi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've cleared cmos posted bios flash
> removed the i7 950
> plugged in the x5675
> cleared cmos
> posted/booted into windows
> 
> Do I just gotta work the math out old school and work with the 23 multi when I start overclocking?


25 is the turbo multi for all cores. You can't choose it in the bios on Evga boards, but you can use it just by keeping turbo enabled.


----------



## StrokedBronco

any help ?? has anyone found a pci express ssd that will boot a os , or a good work around to get pcie ssd to boot a os on the x58 sabertooth ?? i thought i seen something where some of the new pcie ssd cards have there own legacy drivers now ?


----------



## Eric1285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrokedBronco*
> 
> any help ?? has anyone found a pci express ssd that will boot a os , or a good work around to get pcie ssd to boot a os on the x58 sabertooth ?? i thought i seen something where some of the new pcie ssd cards have there own legacy drivers now ?


I've also seen a few reports saying that the Samsung 950 Pro can be a boot device even on legacy BIOS systems. I plan to try it out, but it may be a few weeks. I ordered a PCIe M.2 card off eBay but it arrived with a resistor missing off of the PCB so I'm waiting for the replacement to ship from China. Then I'll have to wait for a good deal on the 950 Pro...but I've definitely seen people who were able to get it to boot on x58.


----------



## StrokedBronco

ya thats the drive i heard may work on x58 , so it would still require a adapter ?


----------



## Thoir

Im not sure if anyone on here will know or not but i can't figure it out myself. I have a x58 Asus rampage 3 extreme motherboard and am trying to use a velocity Solo X2 card so I can get the most out of my ssd. The issue is if i put the adapter in any of my pcie slots it won't post past the splash screen. I tried the Solo x2 in my z97 system and it works fine so I'm unsure what the issue is.


----------



## Deisun

Got my X5675 last night and installed it. Megahalem and fans all cleaned up and thermal paste applied.
Not sure how many years I had the core i7 920 in there but this is the aftermath (lol):



Now with the X5675 in, temps seem really good at stock:
The max wasn't too shabby either after playing Overwatch for about an hour. Weird how it shows X5680 in the core temp app.



Haven't started the OC yet. I'm gonna run it stock for a day or 2 just to make sure the chip is good (got it used off ebay for $90).
I've kind of forgotten how to OC.

This thing shows 133 x 23 multi in my bios. I can't go any higher than 23 in the bios for whatever reason. Anyway,
sadly I don't really remember what I should do besides start playing with these settings:
FSB: 170'ish for around 4.0GHz to start
CPU core voltage: roughly around 1.35v to start
CPU VTT: no idea?
DRAM voltage: probably around 1.65v?
x58 IOH Cor voltage: probably around 1.18v?

CPU uncore multi: unsure
Mem bus multi: unsure but I think I should try to keep the memory around 1666MHz

One thing I never know is how to determine WHICH setting needs tweaking. Always wondered how you guys did it.
Anyway, here's a few screenshots of my bios settings.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/34050498/IMG_1090.JPG
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/34050498/IMG_1089.JPG


----------



## DRKreiger

you should set the ioh at one tick above auto.

CPU shoot for 3.8 to start.. 1.2875 v's (might need more) what ever Base clock gets you there. adjust memory, and Uncore multis accordingly to stay with in the specs below. go up in increments and check stability.

QPI speed, lowest setting
Uncore, 3000-3200 to start. with a beginning VTT voltage of 1.325 drop it incrementally to find lowest possible
Memory 1600, what ever timings are SPD. voltage, whatever it is rated for. lower is better
full vdroop compensation (Xeons love stable voltage).

Just gonna have to keep voltages down and play around.


----------



## carbotaniuman

Scored a X5660 and a P6X58-E PRO motherboard on the cheap. How should I start overclocking?


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carbotaniuman*
> 
> Scored a X5660 and a P6X58-E PRO motherboard on the cheap. How should I start overclocking?


Just google something like "x58 overclock" or "gulftown overclock"

There are plenty of guides, essentially just separate each variable (bclk/uncore/ram/cpu freq) and test until stable.

For a quick and dirty OC, go 185bclk, ~3600 uncore, QPI on lowest (non-slow) option, ram at ~rated speed, LLC on, speedstep & turbo on, 1.35 Vcore, 1.35 QPI, everything else on auto.

Test and drop voltages from there. This should be an easy stable 4.2ish and within intel specifications for voltages (but will probably be stable on lower voltages) - be wary of your temps under load


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carbotaniuman*
> 
> Scored a X5660 and a P6X58-E PRO motherboard on the cheap. How should I start overclocking?


Quick overview for just OCing the CPU:

- Set RAM, Uncore, and QPI to their lowest multiplier. Set CPU to it's highest.
- Disable all power saving features, C-states, etc.
- Slowly increase BCLK, and run Intel Burn test or some other stress test software.
- If it runs for a few minutes without a crash or error, repeat increasing the BLCK.
- When it crashes, increase CPU voltage by +0.05, and test again.
- If it still crashes, make sure QPI, uncore, and RAM frequencies are at or below default.

Uncore should do at least 2800mhz before needing to increase VTT. QPI should be good to at least 7200mhz (3600mhz in CPUz). RAM depends entirely on your specific kit.


----------



## Grenseal

Hi guys!! New here, this is my validation link.
http://valid.x86.fr/akvb9g


----------



## Grenseal

Here are my settings.

http://s15.photobucket.com/user/xieulong/media/OC settings 1_zpsayawrvey.jpg.html
http://s15.photobucket.com/user/xieulong/media/OC settings 2_zpsltxitpte.jpg.html

I'm looking to get the BCLK to 215, without raising voltage over 1.35. I was wondering if there are any other settings I can tweak. Thanks.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grenseal*
> 
> Here are my settings.
> 
> http://s15.photobucket.com/user/xieulong/media/OC settings 1_zpsayawrvey.jpg.html
> http://s15.photobucket.com/user/xieulong/media/OC settings 2_zpsltxitpte.jpg.html
> 
> I'm looking to get the BCLK to 215, without raising voltage over 1.35. I was wondering if there are any other settings I can tweak. Thanks.


Welcome to ocn!!!

Please build your rig with the builder. There are a few other settings to help with stability.i know some have raised the pci express frequency a couple nothes. 101 was a way to get a few more clicks.

Sometimes clock skew adjustments can give a little bit more. But your board may just be limited to 215. Either way that is a great max bsclck. Over 205 207 is pretty darn good.


----------



## 4thKor

I read somewhere how to change the BIOS on a X8DAL-i to allow turbo boost, but now I can't find it. Any suggestions?


----------



## MaxWaves

Hey guys! this is my information glad to be here. This OC is 100% stable!! I want to push it more maybe 4.6 4.7? I have a corsair water cooling idle temps are 35 degree and max i seen at load is 45 degree.

http://valid.x86.fr/kj26lp


----------



## Grenseal

Maybe multiplier of 23, BLCK 200, and voltage at 1.35. I'm not familiar with the X5675's multiplier. My X5670 allows for a multiplier of 21, maybe your X5675 would allow x23.


----------



## Zaor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grenseal*
> 
> Maybe multiplier of 23, BLCK 200, and voltage at 1.35. I'm not familiar with the X5675's multiplier. My X5670 allows for a multiplier of 21, maybe your X5675 would allow x23.


x5670 actually allows 22 multi,21 is for 5660 i think.


----------



## Grenseal

That's true, but for some reason, I couldn't get the BLCK as high on 22. It was kinda frustrating.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grenseal*
> 
> That's true, but for some reason, I couldn't get the BLCK as high on 22. It was kinda frustrating.


Victim of the even multiplier issue!!
You could mess with the ai clock skew. match the cpu to the IOH. i started at -300ps on both. gave me another 7-11 or so base clock ticks.

Another way to try to do is raise the PIC-E frequency to 101-103. I know ther are some side affects to it, but i know it can help.


----------



## Grenseal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Victim of the even multiplier issue!!
> You could mess with the ai clock skew. match the cpu to the IOH. i started at -300ps on both. gave me another 7-11 or so base clock ticks.
> 
> Another way to try to do is raise the PIC-E frequency to 101-103. I know ther are some side affects to it, but i know it can help.


Cool, thanks. I will tinker with it some more.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grenseal*
> 
> That's true, but for some reason, I couldn't get the BLCK as high on 22. It was kinda frustrating.


Is the cpu / uncore frequency higher from the x22 multi than the voltage can stabilize?

Might be worthwhile isolating the bclk - have a look at http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/07/3-step-overclocking-guide-bloomfield-and-gulftown/3/
Once the max bclk is reached you can then fiddle with everything else; including fine tuning for higher frequency.

Here is a s/s from my spreadsheet for my OC:
http://s1218.photobucket.com/user/Voxson5/media/Screen Shot 2016-06-18 at 10.53.57 AM.png.html

As you can see if I go over 3809 Uncore the system just does not work (if at 1.35 VTT) - (edit) even though synthetics were stable at 3809 I found this to also be unstable in things like PCSX2 which would BSOD; I had to drop down to ~3600 uncore to be rock solid stable.

Just document all your settings and testing - it makes it so much easier to refer back to







And good luck


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Victim of the even multiplier issue!!
> You could mess with the ai clock skew. match the cpu to the IOH. i started at -300ps on both. gave me another 7-11 or so base clock ticks.
> 
> Another way to try to do is raise the PIC-E frequency to 101-103. I know ther are some side affects to it, but i know it can help.


haha PCI OC makes me nervous







- I've done it without issue before but there are horror stories all over the place


----------



## Grenseal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> Is the cpu / uncore frequency higher from the x22 multi than the voltage can stabilize?
> 
> Might be worthwhile isolating the bclk - have a look at http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/07/3-step-overclocking-guide-bloomfield-and-gulftown/3/
> Once the max bclk is reached you can then fiddle with everything else; including fine tuning for higher frequency.
> 
> Here is a s/s from my spreadsheet for my OC:
> http://s1218.photobucket.com/user/Voxson5/media/Screen Shot 2016-06-18 at 10.53.57 AM.png.html
> 
> As you can see if I go over 3809 Uncore the system just does not work (if at 1.35 VTT) - (edit) even though synthetics were stable at 3809 I found this to also be unstable in things like PCSX2 which would BSOD; I had to drop down to ~3600 uncore to be rock solid stable.
> 
> Just document all your settings and testing - it makes it so much easier to refer back to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And good luck


That was a good read. I gotta redo my water loop, then tinker again. Thanks.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> haha PCI OC makes me nervous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I've done it without issue before but there are horror stories all over the place


100% true.. everything PCI-E overclock related makes me nervous like a big baby!!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Then don't use an old 9600GT. It's clockrate is based on the PCIe


----------



## TLCH723

I need a server, or desktop, that can have more than 128+GB of RAM for BIG data.
Is it wise to spend like 500-ish for a 2xE5645 48GB DDR3 systerm and upgrade the RAM or just spend more and get one with LGA2011 and DDR4 memory?

I already have a x5650 with 48GB but still not enough.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> I need a server, or desktop, that can have more than 128+GB of RAM for BIG data.
> Is it wise to spend like 500-ish for a 2xE5645 48GB DDR3 systerm and upgrade the RAM or just spend more and get one with LGA2011 and DDR4 memory?
> 
> I already have a x5650 with 48GB but still not enough.


With that CPU you already own, you could get a dual socket board, and another X5650 plus the additional ram for much less money.

Sift though this
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xdual+socket+1366+atx+motherboard.TRS0&_nkw=dual+socket+1366+atx+motherboard&_sacat=0
And choose a board that suits you.
Add the chip and some ram, you're golden.

The 2011 board alone may cost you $400, plus the chips, and the ram. you could be close to $1200-$1300


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> With that CPU you already own, you could get a dual socket board, and another X5650 plus the additional ram for much less money.
> 
> Sift though this
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xdual+socket+1366+atx+motherboard.TRS0&_nkw=dual+socket+1366+atx+motherboard&_sacat=0
> And choose a board that suits you.
> Add the chip and some ram, you're golden.
> 
> The 2011 board alone may cost you $400, plus the chips, and the ram. you could be close to $1200-$1300


Nah, good 2011 v1 / v2 boards can be had for less:
http://www.natex.us/product-p/intels2600cp2j-custom.htm

The prices on ram/cpus there are actually about what they go for unless you get a great deal.

128gb of 1333mhz DDR3 is pretty inexpensive, it should only cost about $200.

I'd highly recommend a 2011 v1 system due to the crazy prices of the Sandy based xeons right now, the IPC is a bit better than Westmere, not to mention the extra cores. Two E5-2670's are about 60-65% faster than two x5650's in multithreaded applications and about 10-15% faster in single threaded applications.

Of course you have to make sure to get a power supply with dual 8 pins and a case that supports SSI EEB.

As far as coolers go, the Raijintek Aidos ($20) are good quiet coolers and work well with that board in a tower case, in a rackmount you'd need slim coolers.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> With that CPU you already own, you could get a dual socket board, and another X5650 plus the additional ram for much less money.
> 
> Sift though this
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xdual+socket+1366+atx+motherboard.TRS0&_nkw=dual+socket+1366+atx+motherboard&_sacat=0
> And choose a board that suits you.
> Add the chip and some ram, you're golden.
> 
> The 2011 board alone may cost you $400, plus the chips, and the ram. you could be close to $1200-$1300


I am not taking out my x5650. Is going to be a "new" system.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Nah, good 2011 v1 / v2 boards can be had for less:
> http://www.natex.us/product-p/intels2600cp2j-custom.htm
> 
> The prices on ram/cpus there are actually about what they go for unless you get a great deal.
> 
> 128gb of 1333mhz DDR3 is pretty inexpensive, it should only cost about $200.
> 
> I'd highly recommend a 2011 v1 system due to the crazy prices of the Sandy based xeons right now, the IPC is a bit better than Westmere, not to mention the extra cores. Two E5-2670's are about 60-65% faster than two x5650's in multithreaded applications and about 10-15% faster in single threaded applications.
> 
> Of course you have to make sure to get a power supply with dual 8 pins and a case that supports SSI EEB.
> 
> As far as coolers go, the Raijintek Aidos ($20) are good quiet coolers and work well with that board in a tower case, in a rackmount you'd need slim coolers.


Beside the price, is there any other reasons for going for 2011 v1/v2 instead of 2011 v3/v4 that used DDR4??


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Beside the price, is there any other reasons for going for 2011 v1/v2 instead of 2011 v3/v4 that used DDR4??


No, it's all about the price. If price is no object you could always get 2x 2699v4's.









If you are worried about memory bandwidth or something, you could always use 1600mhz for a bit more.

2x E5-2670 v1's will about equal 2x E5-2620 v4's in CPU performance.

If you decide to go v4 just make sure to avoid the ES chips if you want to avoid bugs or missing features. I have a pair of ES x5670's, while they work fine for my uses they don't support S3 sleep.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Nah, good 2011 v1 / v2 boards can be had for less:
> http://www.natex.us/product-p/intels2600cp2j-custom.htm
> 
> The prices on ram/cpus there are actually about what they go for unless you get a great deal.
> 
> 128gb of 1333mhz DDR3 is pretty inexpensive, it should only cost about $200.
> 
> I'd highly recommend a 2011 v1 system due to the crazy prices of the Sandy based xeons right now, the IPC is a bit better than Westmere, not to mention the extra cores. Two E5-2670's are about 60-65% faster than two x5650's in multithreaded applications and about 10-15% faster in single threaded applications.
> 
> Of course you have to make sure to get a power supply with dual 8 pins and a case that supports SSI EEB.
> 
> As far as coolers go, the Raijintek Aidos ($20) are good quiet coolers and work well with that board in a tower case, in a rackmount you'd need slim coolers.


I have 2 of these Intel boards with dual e5-2670 CPUs and an Asrock dual 2011 with two e5-2670 CPUs.
They make for great data crunchers.The e5-2670 I have seen as low as 50$ E5-2660 under 50$

Memory is cheap too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HYNIX-32GB-8-x-4GB-PC3-10600R-2Rx4-DDR3-HMT151R7TFR4C-H9-5-KITS-AVAILABLE-/282048282469?hash=item41ab633f65:g:4CYAAOSwMHdXRNf1
http://www.ebay.com/itm/8x4GB-Samsung-M393B5170EH1-CH9-2Rx4-PC3-10600R-ECC-Registered-Memory-32GB-Kit-/172240190380?hash=item281a50bbac:g:cEoAAOSwjXRXXu3Z


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I have 2 of these Intel boards with dual e5-2670 CPUs and an Asrock dual 2011 with two e5-2670 CPUs.
> They make for great data crunchers.The e5-2670 I have seen as low as 50$ E5-2660 under 50$
> 
> Memory is cheap too.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HYNIX-32GB-8-x-4GB-PC3-10600R-2Rx4-DDR3-HMT151R7TFR4C-H9-5-KITS-AVAILABLE-/282048282469?hash=item41ab633f65:g:4CYAAOSwMHdXRNf1
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/8x4GB-Samsung-M393B5170EH1-CH9-2Rx4-PC3-10600R-ECC-Registered-Memory-32GB-Kit-/172240190380?hash=item281a50bbac:g:cEoAAOSwjXRXXu3Z


Yeah I guess the 2670's do go for a bit less now. But you want to make sure to get a matched pair. Also, TLCH723 was wanting 128gb. 128gb of 1600mhz reg ecc is around $220-240.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Yeah I guess the 2670's do go for a bit less now. But you want to make sure to get a matched pair. Also, TLCH723 was wanting 128gb. 128gb of 1600mhz reg ecc is around $220-240.


That Intel board only will run 1333 memory for some reason with the e5-2670 CPUs.
I tried running faster with some 1866 memory and no go. I forget why, but the thread at [H] said why, but I am not going to go look right now. I think I tried my Asus board too and no go, 1333 was all she wrote.

I never ran matched pair, in my dual lga 1366 I even ran a e5620 and an e5645 together with no problems at all.
Ran x5650 with a x5660 and they ran fine, running SMP it ran at the lower CPU speed.
Work units that were one core per one work unit the CPUs ran at their rated speed.

I did not try to mix an E series with a X series, I won't try it either!!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> That Intel board only will run 1333 memory for some reason with the e5-2670 CPUs.
> I tried running faster with some 1866 memory and no go. I forget why, but the thread at [H] said why, but I am not going to go look right now. I think I tried my Asus board too and no go, 1333 was all she wrote.
> 
> I never ran matched pair, in my dual lga 1366 I even ran a e5620 and an e5645 together with no problems at all.
> Ran x5650 with a x5660 and they ran fine, running SMP it ran at the lower CPU speed.
> Work units that were one core per one work unit the CPUs ran at their rated speed.
> 
> I did not try to mix an E series with a X series, I won't try it either!!


That's strange as natex sells 1600mhz with that board. Are you sure that your board was setting the timings correctly or maybe your memory isn't fully compatible?


----------



## TLCH723

So, in short, I should NOT buy a 2P x58 system as I can go for a 2011v1 system around the same price.
Thank you all!!


----------



## Vipu

So much talk lately about memory speeds etc having pretty high impact on fps so I wonder can I up my RAM:s to something better or will my x5670 or mobo not support it?

CPU: x5670
Mobo: Asus P6T SE
DDR: 6GB of 1333 DDR3

What is best memory I can get for this?

I have done some checking and I guess 1333 is max? But I think I have seen some people here talking and having more than that.

http://ark.intel.com/products/47920/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5670-12M-Cache-2_93-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI
Says DDR3 800/1066/1333

http://www.cnet.com/products/asus-p6t-se-motherboard-atx-lga1366-socket-x58/specs/
Says 1066 MHz, 1333 MHz, 1600 MHz, 1800 MHz, 2000 MHz


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> So much talk lately about memory speeds etc having pretty high impact on fps so I wonder can I up my RAM:s to something better or will my x5670 or mobo not support it?
> 
> CPU: x5670
> Mobo: Asus P6T SE
> DDR: 6GB of 1333 DDR3
> 
> What is best memory I can get for this?
> 
> I have done some checking and I guess 1333 is max? But I think I have seen some people here talking and having more than that.
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/47920/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5670-12M-Cache-2_93-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI
> Says DDR3 800/1066/1333
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/products/asus-p6t-se-motherboard-atx-lga1366-socket-x58/specs/
> Says 1066 MHz, 1333 MHz, 1600 MHz, 1800 MHz, 2000 MHz


You can run up to 2000-2133mhz memory (some run higher) with the tightest timings available. lower voltage always a plus. I personally love the kit i run, and have had quite a few people here go pick it up. Cheap, and very fast. Down in my signature


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> That's strange as natex sells 1600mhz with that board. Are you sure that your board was setting the timings correctly or maybe your memory isn't fully compatible?


Maybe* it will run 1600 with registered ram. It will not with unregistered memory. I went back and found the post.
*I say maybe only because I can not say for sure 100% it will or not.
I did try unregistered and it runs at 1333.
Either way it is a heck of a work horse.

As far as 1366 VS 2011. either dual CPU system is a good work horse for crunching data. The 2011 CPUs have AVX and if your software can use that instruction then that's the way to go.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Maybe* it will run 1600 with registered ram. It will not with unregistered memory. I went back and found the post.
> *I say maybe only because I can not say for sure 100% it will or not.
> I did try unregistered and it runs at 1333.
> Either way it is a heck of a work horse.
> 
> As far as 1366 VS 2011. either dual CPU system is a good work horse for crunching data. The 2011 CPUs have AVX and if your software can use that instruction then that's the way to go.


According to the specs it should support up to 1866mhz.
http://ark.intel.com/products/66133/Intel-Server-Board-S2600CP2J?q=S2600CP2J


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> According to the specs it should support up to 1866mhz.
> http://ark.intel.com/products/66133/Intel-Server-Board-S2600CP2J?q=S2600CP2J


If I remember right I think I had the e5-2670, memory running at 1866 on my x79 Asus Sabertooth. It was a while ago and that chip did not stay in that Sabertooth for long at all. I got the dual boards and bought a e5-1650 to drop in and overclock.
It is Gskill 1866 and I had it in quad channel. All I can say is try it and see what happens.
When I tried it on that dual Intel 2011 the Gskill 1866 ran at 1333.
The thread over at H, I know you posted in this thread. Read Post 43 - 49
All I can say regular ram will work with chip and board, but runs at 1333. Looks like V2 Maybe* will run 1866, I don't know. Hope priced drop soon and maybe I'll find out








https://hardforum.com/threads/thoughts-on-first-gen-e5-2670.1887848/page-2


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> If I remember right I think I had the e5-2670, memory running at 1866 on my x79 Asus Sabertooth. It was a while ago and that chip did not stay in that Sabertooth for long at all. I got the dual boards and bought a e5-1650 to drop in and overclock.
> It is Gskill 1866 and I had it in quad channel. All I can say is try it and see what happens.
> When I tried it on that dual Intel 2011 the Gskill 1866 ran at 1333.
> The thread over at H, I know you posted in this thread. Read Post 43 and a couple past it.
> All I can say regular ram will work with chip and board, but runs at 1333. Looks like V2 Maybe* will run 1866, I don't know. Hope priced drop soon and maybe I'll find out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/thoughts-on-first-gen-e5-2670.1887848/page-2


Yeah, unregistered will probably only run at 1333mhz. Registered should run up to 1866mhz. Could always test with one or two sticks to make sure (about $14/stick). I doubt there would be a huge difference either way, but for the extra $30 to get 1600mhz vs 1333mhz it would probably be worth it when buying that much memory.

A bit off topic now as this is still a x58 thread.









Edit: Also, I don't think the 2670 will have any issue with faster memory, if anything the board would be the limiting factor. I had the 2670 running 2133mhz without issue.


----------



## Vipu

Do they sell those with 1866mhz and then you oc to 2000mhz?
I really have no idea about ram oc.
Crucial Ballistix Tactical - 4 GB - DDR3 - 1866 MHz / PC3-14900 - CL9 - 1.5 V this is what you mean right?

Also should i get 3x4gb or 4x4gb
Think mine supports trichannel so 3 is better?


----------



## TLCH723

Sorry if it went off topic.
I wanted to know if is worth it to spend like 700USD for a 2P x58 system or spend more and get a 2011 with DDR4.


----------



## MicroCat

Which model of 56xx? Is that price for the whole system? RAM, drives, premium psu, gpu, bespoke case, blingie lights and exclusive designer carrying case?

What is the task(s) required for the system? 3D Render box? Photoshop/Lightroom? Simultaneous multi-tab OCN posting?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Sorry if it went off topic.
> I wanted to know if is worth it to spend like 700USD for a 2P x58 system or spend more and get a 2011 with DDR4.


Newer hardware is better of course, but more expensive. Take your time and peruse eBay and research everything before you commit. I spend a LOT of time searching and researching, and I've never regretted it. Too bad, anyway.


----------



## Wakizashis

Hi,

as other said, new is better. BUT depends if it is worthy for you. There was a client in my job and wanted me to build his gaming rig from components he brought. It was nothing smaller than 5820, x99 killer board, *just only 16GB DDR 4 set, 240GB SSD and GTX 1080 (only thing I was bit jelaous I do not have it, and will not have it).

It was fancy stuff, but considering price of x58+5650+24GBs of Crucial with impressive timings, I am still like only on half price of 5820 CPU here, and that was for more ram, very good cpu and good board ( thought better cooling would be welcome). If I decide to buy R480 or 1060 I will be little bit more for 5820, but for whole base of system.

So the budget is the thing. Nothing will be bad. And if you are not computing for living (even if you are) old platform is pretty fine by its horsepower.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Sorry if it went off topic.
> I wanted to know if is worth it to spend like 700USD for a 2P x58 system or spend more and get a 2011 with DDR4.


Again, neither of those options are great if you want the best value for multithreading. Just for two low end v4 Xeons you may be looking at $800-1000 unless you get Engineering Samples. You could build an entire dual E5-2670 for less than just the Xeon v4's.

As far as dual 1366 goes, you'll may have to spend quite a bit to get 128gb of ram in there. If you want 128gb+ you'll either need a board with 18 memory slots (versus 12) or 16gb sticks in a 12 slot board, the problem is 16gb sticks are still very expensive.


----------



## TLCH723

The only problem I see is that if I want to upgrade the RAM in a year or two DDR3 will be more expensive than DDR4.
If I do buy a 2011 v3/v4, I probably will get a 2p board BUT 1 CPU at the moment and get another one later down the line.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> The only problem I see is that if I want to upgrade the RAM in a year or two DDR3 will be more expensive than DDR4.
> If I do buy a 2011 v3/v4, I probably will get a 2p board BUT 1 CPU at the moment and get another one later down the line.


I don't think Registered DDR3 is going to go up in price for a few years. A lot of Ivy Xeons are still in use and probably won't be retired for another 1-2 years, then there will be another flood of ddr3 and ivy xeons.

But you could build it to the max specs you think you'll need right now (like 128gb/2670's) and then think about going to 10/12c ivy chips and jumping to 256gb later. You could save a lot of cash that way. The performance difference of DDR4 vs DDR3 is negligible at this point because of the loose timings on most DDR4 sticks.


----------



## Pings

I'm upgrading my wife's PC tomorrow. She has a i7 920 with a Foxconn Bloodrage x58 and 6 gigs of ram. I was thinking about selling it or getting a Xeon and doing something with it.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pings*
> 
> I'm upgrading my wife's PC tomorrow. She has a i7 920 with a Foxconn Bloodrage x58 and 6 gigs of ram. I was thinking about selling it or getting a Xeon and doing something with it.


It would be a very nice upgrade for you to get a X5650. For rougly $60 it's not like you have much to lose, and the performance is well worth it even if she does not use the extra cores. Even at stock speeds it is faster, plus the turbo bins are higher if i recall correctly.


----------



## xx9e02

I got a great deal on a 6700K ($230), is it worth replacing my 4ghz X5650 with Skylake in terms of mixed usage (70% gaming, 30% solidworks)? My original plan was to hold out until Zen/Cannonlake and just stick new GPUs into this whenever needed.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xx9e02*
> 
> I got a great deal on a 6700K ($230), is it worth replacing my 4ghz X5650 with Skylake in terms of mixed usage (70% gaming, 30% solidworks)? My original plan was to hold out until Zen/Cannonlake and just stick new GPUs into this whenever needed.


Probably not, you might even see a bit worse performance in Solidworks. Run the benchmark and see how your x5650 compares with a 6700k.

You'd almost certainly see an improvement in desktop/browser use due to IPC improvements, but you probably won't see much difference in gaming.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xx9e02*
> 
> I got a great deal on a 6700K ($230), is it worth replacing my 4ghz X5650 with Skylake in terms of mixed usage (70% gaming, 30% solidworks)? My original plan was to hold out until Zen/Cannonlake and just stick new GPUs into this whenever needed.


Sounds like a good deal. Is it a brand new 6700K? The 6700K is an obvious choice for me if I was still using a Quad. The IPC increase is great just like Ivy. Unfortunately this doesn't normally copy over to the Hexa cores on newer platforms. Depending on your graphics card the 6700K "could" improve your gaming experience along with highly clocked RAM.

Since you are using Solidworks you'll probably want to wait since the extra cores does really help when it comes to certain programs. I know deals are hard to ignore, but you will have to make a choice on this one. Wait for AMD [Zen] and Intel next releases or go with the 6700K. If you need more cores then stick with what you have. Quad cores with high IPCs performance does get close, but the lack of cores might frustrate you when working in certain programs.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Probably not, you might even see a bit worse performance in Solidworks. Run the benchmark and see how your x5650 compares with a 6700k.
> 
> You'd almost certainly see an improvement in desktop/browser use due to IPC improvements, but you probably won't see much difference in gaming.


^^^ this. Running the 6700k may yield better synthetic benchmark scores on a select type. The X5650 overclocked would very likely beat it, especially with HT on in multi threaded apps. You would likely not be able tell the difference, or maybe a tiny bit.

Not worth the money. board, chip, DDR4 will add up


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> ... Unfortunately this doesn't normally copy over to the Hexa cores on newer platforms...


Sure it does, it's just that you need to clock the hexa cores to match the frequency of the quads.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Sure it does, it's just that you need to clock the hexa cores to match the frequency of the quads.


I meant out of the box. Obviously you can overclock the Hexa to try to reach the Quad cores single core results, but once you have to remember that you can also overclock the quad cores. By the time the Hexa core gets close the quad takes off and leaves it in the dust. The newer Hexa cores [Haswell-E, Sandy=E, Ivy-E etc] are usually around 25%-35% SLOWER than the 6700K or the 4790K. I don't expect much from Broadwell-E either, but the prices should be impressive lol.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I meant out of the box. Obviously you can overclock the Hexa to try to reach the Quad cores single core results, but once you have to remember that you can also overclock the quad cores. By the time the Hexa core gets close the quad takes off and leaves it in the dust. The newer Hexa cores [Haswell-E, Sandy=E, Ivy-E etc] are usually around 25%-35% SLOWER than the 6700K or the 4790K. I don't expect much from Broadwell-E either, but the prices should be impressive lol.


Sure, I'm talking clock to clock and comparing the same architecture. The hexa cores usually overclock just as well as or close to their quad counterparts at similar voltages given good enough cooling.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Sure, I'm talking clock to clock and comparing the same architecture. The hexa cores usually overclock just as well as or close to their quad counterparts at similar voltages given good enough cooling.


Compare a overclocked 6700K to a overclocked Hexa core clock for clock and I'll put my money on the 6700K Quad.

I was talking about all of the Hexa cores that have released. Even if we go by the generation using the same architecture then it's still clear that the Quads out perform the Hexa cores in single core test by a decent margin.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Compare a overclocked 6700K to a overclocked Hexa core clock for clock and I'll put my money on the 6700K Quad.
> 
> I was talking about all of the Hexa cores that have released. Even if we go by the generation using the same architecture then it's still clear that the Quads out perform the Hexa cores in single core test by a decent margin.


Well, it would be more fair to put a 6800k against a 6700k, at the same clocks they will yield very similar single threaded performance _(I know Broadwell-e vs Skylake, Skylake may still have a slight advantage).
_
For example a 4930k at say 4.8ghz is going to have almost identical single threaded performance as a 3770k at 4.8ghz.

Quads do tend to take extreme clocks better, but reasonable 24/7 clocks tend to fall around the same speed depending how lucky you get at the silicon lottery.

Here's a spreadsheet with a few single threaded Cinebench results.


----------



## Punisher64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> So much talk lately about memory speeds etc having pretty high impact on fps so I wonder can I up my RAM:s to something better or will my x5670 or mobo not support it?
> 
> CPU: x5670
> Mobo: Asus P6T SE
> DDR: 6GB of 1333 DDR3
> 
> What is best memory I can get for this?
> 
> I have done some checking and I guess 1333 is max? But I think I have seen some people here talking and having more than that.
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/47920/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5670-12M-Cache-2_93-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI
> Says DDR3 800/1066/1333
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/products/asus-p6t-se-motherboard-atx-lga1366-socket-x58/specs/
> Says 1066 MHz, 1333 MHz, 1600 MHz, 1800 MHz, 2000 MHz


I'm running Crucial Ballistix Tactile Tracer 1866 without a hitch at 1863.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Well, it would be more fair to put a 6800k against a 6700k, at the same clocks they will yield very similar single threaded performance.


The 6800k cheap and gimped and of course Intel will get away with it just like they did with the 5820K.

Quote:


> Quads do tend to take extreme clocks better, but reasonable 24/7 clocks tend to fall around the same speed depending how lucky you get at the silicon lottery.


Quads tend to be faster out of the box based on single clock performance. That's my point. The 6700K getting very close to some hexa cores in multi core results.

Quote:


> Here's a spreadsheet with a few single threaded Cinebench results.
> 
> For example a 4930k at say 4.8ghz is going to have almost identical single threaded performance as a 3770k at 4.8ghz.


That's using one single core test that loves RAM [R15 more than 11.5 depending on the platform] and 3770K is pretty old. The 4770K and 4790K would be more up to date Quads to use for comparison. The latest and greatest is the 6700K now. When you losing by around 15%-30% depending on the CPUs. Lets just say 20%. You aren't going to just make up that 20% when the other CPU is matching it clock for clock while overclocking.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> The 6800k cheap and gimped and of course Intel will get away with it just like they did with the 5820K.


No doubt, but still it is a valid comparison.
Quote:


> Quads tend to be faster out of the box based on single clock performance. That's my point. The 6700K getting very close to some hexa cores in multi core results.


That doesn't really matter, the 4790k's and 5930k's overclock pretty similarly _(4.3-4.7ghz at reasonable voltages)_ if you have enough cooling for the six core. The 4790k might actually get hotter unless it is delidded due poor quality IHS TIM.
Quote:


> That's using one single core test that loves RAM [R15 more than 11.5 depending on the platform] and 3770K is pretty old. The 4770K and 4790K would be more up to date Quads to use for comparison. The latest and greatest is the 6700K now. When you losing by around 15%-30% depending on the CPUs. Lets just say 20%. You aren't going to just make up that 20% when the other CPU is matching it clock for clock while overclocking.


The comparison is still valid for the 4790k vs 5930k.
Cinebench does like memory speed, but not so much memory, so DDR3 vs DDR4 may offset the results a bit.

Either way, I don't think there is enough difference to between the six and quad core chips of the same generation to worry about single threaded performance if you overclock either one and have a good cooler.

Also, you have to remember, the 4790k turbos up to 4.4ghz while the 5930k maxes out at 3.7ghz. That means the 4790k will be about 20% faster in single threaded performance.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Obviously when I said RAM I was talking about the timings+speed. Not throwing in 64GBs DDR3\DDR4 @1333Mhz to increase the score.

Out of the box the Quads are clocked higher and perform better @ stock. Overclocking them only makes them even more beastly. I personally prefer Hexa cores, but I can't deny the awesome single core performance from some of the Quads throughout the years. When it comes down to it I need more cores for my daily usage.

Turbo or no turbo, out of the box means out of the box. You can overclock to the sun, but I'm seeing Quads get 4.6Ghz - 4.8Ghz with reasonable voltages.

Also I could careless about a gimped CPU. I don't care if I could get 5Ghz out of it stable below 1.47v, it's still gimped at the end of the day.


----------



## xx9e02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Probably not, you might even see a bit worse performance in Solidworks. Run the benchmark and see how your x5650 compares with a 6700k.
> 
> You'd almost certainly see an improvement in desktop/browser use due to IPC improvements, but you probably won't see much difference in gaming.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Sounds like a good deal. Is it a brand new 6700K? The 6700K is an obvious choice for me if I was still using a Quad. The IPC increase is great just like Ivy. Unfortunately this doesn't normally copy over to the Hexa cores on newer platforms. Depending on your graphics card the 6700K "could" improve your gaming experience along with highly clocked RAM.
> 
> Since you are using Solidworks you'll probably want to wait since the extra cores does really help when it comes to certain programs. I know deals are hard to ignore, but you will have to make a choice on this one. Wait for AMD [Zen] and Intel next releases or go with the 6700K. If you need more cores then stick with what you have. Quad cores with high IPCs performance does get close, but the lack of cores might frustrate you when working in certain programs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> ^^^ this. Running the 6700k may yield better synthetic benchmark scores on a select type. The X5650 overclocked would very likely beat it, especially with HT on in multi threaded apps. You would likely not be able tell the difference, or maybe a tiny bit.
> 
> Not worth the money. board, chip, DDR4 will add up


Thanks for the advice, staying on X58 and throwing money at AMD/Nvidia sounds like the most logical thing to do. I think mobo/ram would run me around $250-300 + $230 from the cpu itself, which would put me equivalent to a GTX 1070 price wise. Probably a better investment (waiting on those RX480 benchmarks - hoping that delivers). I will run the Solidworks benchmark when I get home. I've been wanting to scratch that upgrade itch for a long time now, but I can wait for the upcoming releases. Fingers crossed Zen doesn't get delayed and delivers. The 6700K is brand new, but if I end up not using it, I will likely give it to a friend.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Obviously when I said RAM I was talking about the timings+speed. Not throwing in 64GBs DDR3\DDR4 @1333Mhz to increase the score.
> 
> Out of the box the Quads are clocked higher and perform better @ stock. Overclocking them only makes them even more beastly. I personally prefer Hexa cores, but I can't deny the awesome single core performance from some of the Quads throughout the years. When it comes down to it I need more cores for my daily usage.
> 
> Turbo or no turbo, out of the box means out of the box. You can overclock to the sun, but I'm seeing Quads get 4.6Ghz - 4.8Ghz with reasonable voltages.
> 
> Also I could careless about a gimped CPU. I don't care if I could get 5Ghz out of it stable below 1.47v, it's still gimped at the end of the day.


Yep, which one reason that the 47xx/46xx's are so popular. However, the 5930k is not gimped, if I found a great deal on a combo I would have no problem moving to that. I have no interest in the 5820k either, it kind of defeats the purpose of the platform.

4.8ghz is not quite as common on the 5930k, but if you get a good chip is it possible around 1.3v or so which is pretty reasonable. 4790k seems to hit around 4.7ghz on average and the 5930k is closer to 4.5ghz or so.


----------



## Kana-Maru

No the 5930K isn't gimped. It's solid.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xx9e02*
> 
> Thanks for the advice, staying on X58 and throwing money at AMD/Nvidia sounds like the most logical thing to do. I think mobo/ram would run me around $250-300 + $230 from the cpu itself, which would put me equivalent to a GTX 1070 price wise. Probably a better investment (waiting on those RX480 benchmarks - hoping that delivers). I will run the Solidworks benchmark when I get home. I've been wanting to scratch that upgrade itch for a long time now, but I can wait for the upcoming releases. Fingers crossed Zen doesn't get delayed and delivers. The 6700K is brand new, but if I end up not using it, I will likely give it to a friend.


Sounds good.










I have a Fury X and I thought twice about a RX 480. Then again the Fury X will be more than enough at least until next summer. Perhaps even longer. The RX480 leaks does appear that the $200 might be the best bang for the buck. I'm waiting on official benchmarks as well.


----------



## arnavvr

Here is mine, pretty disappointed









Here is a link as I can't import the image for some reason.

http://img.hwbot.org/u97937/image_id_1656053.png


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Here is mine, pretty disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link as I can't import the image for some reason.
> 
> http://img.hwbot.org/u97937/image_id_1656053.png


That seems about right for that config. Is that at 3.8? That board is a bit wasted on those chips though. Single channel?


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Sure it does, it's just that you need to clock the hexa cores to match the frequency of the quads.


I agree, score is about on par. As well that those chips are needing upgrading. toss 2 5650's in there (or higher) for some 24 thread goodness.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I agree, score is about on par. As well that those chips are needing upgrading. toss 2 5650's in there (or higher) for some 24 thread goodness.


X5650's have what multiplier? My board starts to not post past 205.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> X5650's have what multiplier? My board starts to not post past 205.


They may max out at 20 on that board if it doesn't allow high tdp turbo. I'd probably go x5670's as they would give more headroom and only cost a bit more.


----------



## Vipu

Guess my pc is not stable still.
I can do all kind of stress tests for hours with no problem.
But pc keeps freezing every now and then middle of gaming usually. Maybe 1-3 times per month but it also changes so much, sometimes more sometimes less.

How should i go with this, start from beginning?
X5670 @ 4,2ghz

Also it was much stabler before, its been doing this for 6 months now maybe.
I always change vcore or something tiny bit after crash to see if it helps but its always same result.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> X5650's have what multiplier? My board starts to not post past 205.


20x for the regular multiplier, 22x 6 cores turbo, 23x 2 cores turbo.

Not sure if your motherboard supports it. Mine allows me to run the maximum 6 core turbo multiplier even under full load. For the X5650 that would be 4.4Ghz with 200 bclk.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> X5650's have what multiplier? My board starts to not post past 205.


The SR-2 won't have any problems running them at their max 22x turbo for all cores. Though I'd get a pair of X5670 (Max 24x turbo) instead to give you a bit more leeway with the BCLK.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I agree, score is about on par. As well that those chips are needing upgrading. toss 2 5650's in there (or higher) for some 24 thread goodness.


X5650's have what multiplier? My board starts to not post past 205.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> The SR-2 won't have any problems running them at their max 22x turbo for all cores. Though I'd get a pair of X5670 (Max 24x turbo) instead to give you a bit more leeway with the BCLK.


I had one X5670, in my X58A-OC (sold) and it didn't clock well. Was actually wanting ways I can push these quads to 4.2? Using the PCIE Freq?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> I had one X5670, in my X58A-OC (sold) and it didn't clock well. Was actually wanting ways I can push these quads to 4.2? Using the PCIE Freq?


You just need to find some good x5670's, 4.4 wouldn't be too difficult with some good chips.

What's the max multi you can use on those e5630's?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> I had one X5670, in my X58A-OC (sold) and it didn't clock well. Was actually wanting ways I can push these quads to 4.2? Using the PCIE Freq?


SR2's don't get a very high BCLK, it normally tops out @ around 204-208. Changing the pcie freq doesn't seem to help at all on that board either. Your basically stuck with 205 max.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Guess my pc is not stable still.
> I can do all kind of stress tests for hours with no problem.
> But pc keeps freezing every now and then middle of gaming usually. Maybe 1-3 times per month but it also changes so much, sometimes more sometimes less.
> 
> How should i go with this, start from beginning?
> X5670 @ 4,2ghz
> 
> Also it was much stabler before, its been doing this for 6 months now maybe.
> I always change vcore or something tiny bit after crash to see if it helps but its always same result.


Maybe a memory issue? When's the last time you ran memtest?


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Maybe a memory issue? When's the last time you ran memtest?


Yeah thats what I was gonna test next, since intelburn etc finishes no problem, just tested again.

Few screen if these help anything:


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Yeah thats what I was gonna test next, since intelburn etc finishes no problem, just tested again.


Yeah that will still pass even if the memory is not 100% stable. Usually memtest at 7+ passes is best. Prime95 blend which also tests a lot of memory and can help in testing uncore stability.

Blue screen or just solid freezing?


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Yeah that will still pass even if the memory is not 100% stable. Usually memtest at 7+ passes is best. Prime95 blend which also tests a lot of memory and can help in testing uncore stability.
> 
> Blue screen or just solid freezing?


Ty, i will run memtest later today and maybe overnight if short test goes fine.
What if memtest shows there is some problem? Guess i have to replace the not working memory with new or is there something i can do to fix it?

Was thinking to upgrade my crappy 6gb to 12-16gb anyway, so if memory is the problem I should just upgrade then?

And yeah solid freeze, only holding powerbutton helps.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Ty, i will run memtest later today and maybe overnight if short test goes fine.
> What if memtest shows there is some problem? Guess i have to replace the not working memory with new or is there something i can do to fix it?
> 
> Was thinking to upgrade my crappy 6gb to 12-16gb anyway, so if memory is the problem I should just upgrade then?
> 
> And yeah solid freeze, only holding powerbutton helps.


If you get errors, you can try loosening timings, lowering clocks, or giving it more voltage if it is at less than 1.65v. You may be right on edge as it looks like your memory is rated at those timings but at 1333mhz, not 1390mhz.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> If you get errors, you can try loosening timings, lowering clocks, or giving it more voltage if it is at less than 1.65v. You may be right on edge as it looks like your memory is rated at those timings but at 1333mhz, not 1390mhz.


Ok, I haven't done really any memory OCing so I dont even know where to change its volts. But yeah i just tried to change it to 1390 just to see what happens, I had it always at 1333 before today.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> You just need to find some good x5670's, 4.4 wouldn't be too difficult with some good chips.
> 
> What's the max multi you can use on those e5630's?


I can use a multi of 20 on the E5630 with Turbo Enabled.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> I can use a multi of 20 on the E5630 with Turbo Enabled.


Ok, you should be able to use 22x on the x5650, 23x on the x5660, and 24x on the x5670.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*


Btw is this 65 gflops normal score for my cpu and memory?
Think I have seen many here with 80+


----------



## Lundy

Finally got refund for that broken E5649, decided to spend extra 25 and just get a x5660! its on its way ~hype~


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Btw is this 65 gflops normal score for my cpu and memory?
> Think I have seen many here with 80+


Try running ITB with hyper threading disabled or with only 6 or 8 threads instead of all. I noticed I get lower gflops with hyper threading enabled. Some apps run better with hyper threading, others run worse.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> If you get errors, you can try loosening timings, lowering clocks, or giving it more voltage if it is at less than 1.65v. You may be right on edge as it looks like your memory is rated at those timings but at 1333mhz, not 1390mhz.


I did few minutes of test and got 1 error.
Now im just not sure what voltage i should raise.
Maybe its one of these two?
Qpi/dram core voltage 1.26
Dram bus voltage 1.6

Trying now with default memory settings if i get any errors with that.


----------



## Eric1285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric1285*
> 
> I've also seen a few reports saying that the Samsung 950 Pro can be a boot device even on legacy BIOS systems. I plan to try it out, but it may be a few weeks. I ordered a PCIe M.2 card off eBay but it arrived with a resistor missing off of the PCB so I'm waiting for the replacement to ship from China. Then I'll have to wait for a good deal on the 950 Pro...but I've definitely seen people who were able to get it to boot on x58.


Just reporting back on this since I know at least one other person was asking about it...

Received my 256gb Samsung 950 Pro today. I bought a cheap (the cheapest... < $5) PCI-e adapter on eBay to see if it would work as a boot drive on my Rampage III Gene. There's not a whole lot of information (at least not much that's easy to find) about using this drive on older legacy BIOS systems. Just a couple of scattered reports of folks saying that it works. I couldn't find any sort of guide for X58 or even some simple instructions. The biggest thing I kept reading was about enabling option ROMs in the BIOS. Well, the R3G only has a "Addon rom display mode" option. I changed it from "Force BIOS" to "Keep Current"...not sure if that matters, but you're supposed to enable option roms and this was the only related item in my BIOS.

Other than that, the only preparation I made was creating a Windows 10 USB install to upgrade from Windows 7 (Win 7 doesn't have NVME drivers by default) and I also disconnected all my other drives (1 SATA SSD and 1 optical drive). Plugged the 950 Pro into the adapter, put that in, and from there everything was business as usual. Booted my USB install drive and Windows 10 saw the 950 Pro and let me install to it. It's now my boot drive and it works perfectly.

I still need to do some checking to make sure it's working at maximum speed. CrystalDiskMark results look about right, but I want to double check that it's getting 4 PCI-e lanes. Also need to do some research on drivers - Samsung or Microsoft? Haven't tried plugging my other SSD back in yet to see what happens...I read about one guy using a different PCI-e SSD who could only get it to work if it was the only storage device attached.

Sorry for rambling. At least we've got one more datapoint on this drive.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> I did few minutes of test and got 1 error.
> Now im just not sure what voltage i should raise.
> Maybe its one of these two?
> Qpi/dram core voltage 1.26
> Dram bus voltage 1.6
> 
> Trying now with default memory settings if i get any errors with that.


Try the dram voltage first. Bump it up to 1.65 and see if it still has the same issue. It should be fine at 1333mhz/1.5v though, as that's what the memory is rated at.

If you still get errors, take the ram out and carefully clean the contacts with an eraser and then with 91% rubbing alcohol and let it dry for at least a half hour. I've actually had a few sticks given to me that tested bad, but I cleaned the contacts and they worked without issue after.

Also, blow the memory slots out with compressed air.
Another thing, make sure you have good airflow. If the memory overheats it can cause errors.

Lastly, you can try to bump the VTT up to 1.35v as a last ditch effort, but it shouldn't be needed with memory at that speed and that low of a QPI.

If it all fails then either the memory is bad, your memory controller is bad, or your motherboard is bad. If this happens, grab some new memory and see if you still get errors.









Edit: Try to run it at the default 1333mhz as well and see if that helps. You can also try to loosen the timings to maybe 10-10-10-27 as a test. Your CPU seems a little warm for just testing memory, what's the load temp like?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

@Eric1285

There are Windows 7 drivers for the 950 Pro, just that samsung stopped providing them.
http://www.win-raid.com/t29f25-Recommended-AHCI-RAID-and-NVMe-Drivers.html


----------



## tbob22

Some fun with a terrible clocker I use for testing boards.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Try the dram voltage first. Bump it up to 1.65 and see if it still has the same issue. It should be fine at 1333mhz/1.5v though, as that's what the memory is rated at.
> 
> If you still get errors, take the ram out and carefully clean the contacts with an eraser and then with 91% rubbing alcohol and let it dry for at least a half hour. I've actually had a few sticks given to me that tested bad, but I cleaned the contacts and they worked without issue after.
> 
> Also, blow the memory slots out with compressed air.
> Another thing, make sure you have good airflow. If the memory overheats it can cause errors.
> 
> Lastly, you can try to bump the VTT up to 1.35v as a last ditch effort, but it shouldn't be needed with memory at that speed and that low of a QPI.
> 
> If it all fails then either the memory is bad, your memory controller is bad, or your motherboard is bad. If this happens, grab some new memory and see if you still get errors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Try to run it at the default 1333mhz as well and see if that helps. You can also try to loosen the timings to maybe 10-10-10-27 as a test. Your CPU seems a little warm for just testing memory, what's the load temp like?


Done test over night now, got many errors with 1333mhz.
Thx for help, I will those things next.
Yeah my pc is more about silence than super cooling but it does its job, at IBT load cpu gets to 85C after many hours now at summer in this small office.
But in normal gaming etc use to maybe 65C max.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Done test over night now, got many errors with 1333mhz.
> Thx for help, I will those things next.
> Yeah my pc is more about silence than super cooling but it does its job, at IBT load cpu gets to 85C after many hours now at summer in this small office.
> But in normal gaming etc use to maybe 65C max.


Yeah that is a little warm but probably nothing to worry about if you have high ambient temps. You do want fresh air blowing over the board/ram though, if you aren't getting enough airflow that can cause issues

You could mount a small fan blowing at the ram temporarily and see if you still get errors, if you don't then you know it's getting too hot.


----------



## Vipu

Small update, with huge fan blowing tons of air fromside didnt help.
Tried cleaning memories a bit and trying them 1 by 1 now.


----------



## Vipu

Next update: seems like at least 1 of my mobos memory slot was causing it.
1 by 1 all memory works.
2 at same time works.
3 nop.
3 but 1 stick in different than recommended slot, works.

Will do final test tonight but so far it gave no error with short 1pass test.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Next update: seems like at least 1 of my mobos memory slot was causing it.
> 1 by 1 all memory works.
> 2 at same time works.
> 3 nop.
> 3 but 1 stick in different than recommended slot, works.
> 
> Will do final test tonight but so far it gave no error with short 1pass test.


Strange, try blowing that slot out with compressed air?
Are you sure it's in triple channel in the last config or is it in mixed mode?


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Strange, try blowing that slot out with compressed air?
> Are you sure it's in triple channel in the last config or is it in mixed mode?


Yes I tried blowing.
You mean is it triple now when its not in recommended slot?
Its just dual now, I might do that memory upgrade anyway so dual channel is fine then? If i get 2x8gb sticks.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Yes I tried blowing.
> You mean is it triple now when its not in recommended slot?
> Its just dual now, I might do that memory upgrade anyway so dual channel is fine then? If i get 2x8gb sticks.


Yeah, it may not be in triple when in a different slot. Dual channel is probably fine if you run it at 1600mhz or higher.


----------



## Vipu

Ok so I tried playing some games and I noticed my fps is about -50% in dual channel than in tri channel... it cant be that huge difference?
I also tried IBT: in tri I get about 60 flops, in dual I got about half of it.

And I tried to put that last memory in different slots if I can get tri channel somehow else but nop, only in that 1 slot that have issues.
But im stunned how big difference it have and I was checking from google and all there was that its no difference to run in dual-tri-quad channel... What is wrong with this now?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Ok so I tried playing some games and I noticed my fps is about -50% in dual channel than in tri channel... it cant be that huge difference?
> I also tried IBT: in tri I get about 60 flops, in dual I got about half of it.
> 
> And I tried to put that last memory in different slots if I can get tri channel somehow else but nop, only in that 1 slot that have issues.
> But im stunned how big difference it have and I was checking from google and all there was that its no difference to run in dual-tri-quad channel... What is wrong with this now?


Did you try in tri-channel again to make sure? I have a feeling your memory controller may be on it's way out unless something is up with the board.

Edit: If that is still running at 1333mhz you could be running into a bottleneck. I've never really tried running too many tests in anything less than triple channel.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Did you try in tri-channel again to make sure? I have a feeling your memory controller may be on it's way out unless something is up with the board.
> 
> Edit: If that is still running at 1333mhz you could be running into a bottleneck. I've never really tried running too many tests in anything less than triple channel.


Yeah I made sure with putting tri channel again and got my normal score.


----------



## Lundy

Finally got my x5660! Looks in 100% condition and well packed and its working so far. I think i did a bad job applying thermal tho since I'm seeing some 10C diff between cores when running prime at full load. Did try to raise the multiplier alone so far and it seemed windows didn't recognize it, is that normal?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Finally got my x5660! Looks in 100% condition and well packed and its working so far. I think i did a bad job applying thermal tho since I'm seeing some 10C diff between cores when running prime at full load. Did try to raise the multiplier alone so far and it seemed windows didn't recognize it, is that normal?


10'C between cores is very common and is normal.

My x5670 does the same thing.


----------



## Lundy

Really struggling to hit 200blck! Any tips?
My system is incredibly unstable after 180blck. I tested at x12 10mhz(5-10mins of prime each step) at a time until 180. 180 would end up running at QPI to 1.3 and IOH to 1.3 but going anything past that even with 1.35 qpi would get me to crash under prime95. Is it safe to go above 1.35QPI?


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Finally got my x5660! Looks in 100% condition and well packed and its working so far. I think i did a bad job applying thermal tho since I'm seeing some 10C diff between cores when running prime at full load. Did try to raise the multiplier alone so far and it seemed windows didn't recognize it, is that normal?


If you have speedstep enabled it will only ramp up the multiplier when under load. also one thing to check is if your board has a turbo power limit option. Will lock the turbo multiplier on.

the core temperature is also normal. I tried multiple times to re apply the TIM, and always got close to the same result.

Post a CPU-Z screeny of each tab. see if there is room for improvement.

EDIT: fill out the rig builder. makes things really simple for everyone to lend a hand


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> If you have speedstep enabled it will only ramp up the multiplier when under load. also one thing to check is if your board has a turbo power limit option. Will lock the turbo multiplier on.
> 
> the core temperature is also normal. I tried multiple times to re apply the TIM, and always got close to the same result.
> 
> Post a CPU-Z screeny of each tab. see if there is room for improvement.
> 
> EDIT: fill out the rig builder. makes things really simple for everyone to lend a hand


Appreciate you helping me out!, here is the image, I also updated my rig builder. Almost all my crashes so far involve windows simply locking itself and I have to force reboot.


----------



## srialmaster

I have a Rampage III Formula. Try this:

21×CPU Multi
200 BCLK
DRAM 1603
UCLK Frequency leave on Auto for now.
QPI 7218MT/s
Set your DRAM timing as much as you can manually if you know it. You can run the CPU at base frequency and run AIDA64 to get more of your XMP timings
CPUv to 1.3v
CPU PLL 1.8
QPI to 1.3 for now (you will tweak this later)
DRAM at XMP voltage
IOHv to 1.1
IOH PCIEv 1.5
ICHv 1.1
ICH PCIEv 1.5
Both spread spectrums off

See how well you get. Also, how many sticks of memory are you running?


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> I have a Rampage III Formula. Try this:
> 
> 21×CPU Multi
> 200 BCLK
> DRAM 1603
> UCLK Frequency leave on Auto for now.
> QPI 7218MT/s
> Set your DRAM timing as much as you can manually if you know it. You can run the CPU at base frequency and run AIDA64 to get more of your XMP timings
> CPUv to 1.3v
> CPU PLL 1.8
> QPI to 1.3 for now (you will tweak this later)
> DRAM at XMP voltage
> IOHv to 1.1
> IOH PCIEv 1.5
> ICHv 1.1
> ICH PCIEv 1.5
> Both spread spectrums off
> 
> See how well you get. Also, how many sticks of memory are you running?


I tried every setting on here but it won't post, I have 3 sticks for 12gigs total.

EDIT: I just udpated the bios to the latest version and I was able to hit 200bclk! I'm currently stress testing at 12x but I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## StrokedBronco

getting a litte discourage, my computer tech with 20 yrs experience and who originally put together my x58 with i7 950 is fighting hard to get a windows 7 install to take and finish with my build , nib asus sabertooth x58, x5675 , 12g corsair ddr 3 1600 , mushkin 240g ssd, asus strix gtx970, he flashed bios to ver. 1402 still no luck , bad x5675? keeps freezing on the install at the point where it configures devices he thinks. hoping he sorts it out.


----------



## Lundy

So I got 195 bclk stable tho for the life of me i still can't seem to run 200bclk for more than 10 minutes (maybe I need higher QPI?) Even then I really don't want to go above 1.35 v on qpi because i heard it causes damage to westmeres.

Here is my current OC seems stable thus far:


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrokedBronco*
> 
> getting a litte discourage, my computer tech with 20 yrs experience and who originally put together my x58 with i7 950 is fighting hard to get a windows 7 install to take and finish with my build , nib asus sabertooth x58, x5675 , 12g corsair ddr 3 1600 , mushkin 240g ssd, asus strix gtx970, he flashed bios to ver. 1402 still no luck , bad x5675? keeps freezing on the install at the point where it configures devices he thinks. hoping he sorts it out.


From my experience it's a Win10 issue. MS doesn't WANT you to run Win7. Google it and find the way to force the install. The problem is in the updates; ie the device drivers. I have to do this every time I load Win7.


----------



## StrokedBronco

I really dont see how this is possiable , given if its a original win7 from the past, maybe a new or from microsoft website a windows 7 could have something from win 10 that would hang up but i googled as suggested and couldnt find anything . how exactly can ms cause a install to hang ??


----------



## 4thKor

Have you tried "Startup Repair" after installation fails?


----------



## srialmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> So I got 195 bclk stable tho for the life of me i still can't seem to run 200bclk for more than 10 minutes (maybe I need higher QPI?) Even then I really don't want to go above 1.35 v on qpi because i heard it causes damage to westmeres.
> 
> Here is my current OC seems stable thus far:


At 200BCLK, what are you setting the memory to? Also, do you get an error or it just freezes? If BSOD, share the code please.

Try this:
Reset your BIOS
set cpu to manual
DO NOT touch the memory settings except to run 1333MHz or below
21x multi
200BCLK
CPUv to 1.3v
CPU PLL 1.749
QPI to 1.3 for now (you will tweak this later)
IOHv to 1.1
IOH PCIEv 1.5
ICHv 1.1
ICH PCIEv 1.5
Both spread spectrums off
Turn off Hyperthreading


----------



## GENXLR

The undead thread lives on!

So I was curious, anyone here using the W3690? I want to use a W3690 in my laptop at stock clocks to replace the W3520 in it right now. What would I be seeing for temps and such. Its the fastest CPU I can socket in 1366 so its my current go to









Side note, I finally may do an SR-2 to prolong my rigs lifetime


----------



## StrokedBronco

updated. it's going , turned out the issue was a bad stick of memory, working now with a newer dual channel set i had . guess ill be watching for a ddr3 memory sale.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrokedBronco*
> 
> updated. it's going , turned out the issue was a bad stick of memory, working now with a newer dual channel set i had . guess ill be watching for a ddr3 memory sale.


Good deal. And I have had issues on every Win 7 install I've done in the last six months. And the issues are always different. Sometimes updates will fail, sometimes they boot loop (which running Startup Repair will usually fix), and I have an Asus board I had to pull all but one stick of memory out of to get it to load.
There are videos on Youtube that explain the underhanded procedures MS is using to coerce Win 10 on people. I don't run Windoze at all anymore. Linux Mint rules!


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> So I got 195 bclk stable tho for the life of me i still can't seem to run 200bclk for more than 10 minutes (maybe I need higher QPI?) Even then I really don't want to go above 1.35 v on qpi because i heard it causes damage to westmeres.
> 
> Here is my current OC seems stable thus far:


Try isolating the bclk and see how high you can go.

Go CPU config -> c states/turbo off
Go manual OC
CPU multi at 12x
200 bclk
Ram at lowest option
Uncore at at least 1.5x ram speed
Vcore at 1.1
QPI at 1.3
QPI data rate at lowest non-slow mode
Pretty much everything else on auto (can turn on LLC, turn off spread spectrums).

If I were to guess it would be that your uncore is too high for your qpi voltage, but it could be a few other things....


----------



## Lundy

Quick update: I've isolated bclk as suggested and this time made sure to lower the ram to the lowest option (had it slightly above 1600 before). It seems to done the trick I'm already at 210 with over a half hour of prime95.

Thank you @ Voxson5 and Srialmaster!


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> The undead thread lives on!
> 
> So I was curious, anyone here using the W3690? I want to use a W3690 in my laptop at stock clocks to replace the W3520 in it right now. What would I be seeing for temps and such. Its the fastest CPU I can socket in 1366 so its my current go to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note, I finally may do an SR-2 to prolong my rigs lifetime


If that's indeed LGA1366 socket in your machine, it's not a laptop. It's a portable workstation.
No laptop could have capable enough cooling for 130W CPU (W3520).
Not even close by an astronomical shot.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Quick update: I've isolated bclk as suggested and this time made sure to lower the ram to the lowest option (had it slightly above 1600 before). It seems to done the trick I'm already at 210 with over a half hour of prime95.
> 
> Thank you @ Voxson5 and Srialmaster!


Awesome.. it seems these guys jumped in when i had life happen at home!!! glad to see you got the base clock isolated. Keep the memory speeds where it needs to be with the multiplier.

You may be able to get a higher speed out of the ram. but that would call for loosening (raising) the timings. But lets keep it simple to get the core clock where you can be comfortable with the voltages and temperatures. Then you can start tweaking things a bit more.

EDIT: Since we share a very similar bios, you do have quite a bit of options to mess with to fine tune things


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Awesome.. it seems these guys jumped in when i had life happen at home!!! glad to see you got the base clock isolated. Keep the memory speeds where it needs to be with the multiplier.
> 
> You may be able to get a higher speed out of the ram. but that would call for loosening (raising) the timings. But lets keep it simple to get the core clock where you can be comfortable with the voltages and temperatures. Then you can start tweaking things a bit more.
> 
> EDIT: Since we share a very similar bios, you do have quite a bit of options to mess with to fine tune things


Hey, thank you man! Yeah so many settings it has been a bit overwhelming to start with but I'm really becoming familiar with everything. Here is my last result so far 30mins+ on prime95


Really feel like I could hit 4.4, I did try but after 5-6minutes I froze I think due to lack of vcore/temps(around 1.33-34 is the limit for my heatsink) and it doesn't help that it's an extremely hot summer this year, once I get a better heatsink to keep temps I should be able to hit it easily now maybe even 4.5!


----------



## GENXLR

If it has a Battery, It's enough of a laptop for me

Fits in my laptop bag

Does anyone want to answer my question?


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Hey, thank you man! Yeah so many settings it has been a bit overwhelming to start with but I'm really becoming familiar with everything. Here is my last result so far 30mins+ on prime95
> 
> 
> Really feel like I could hit 4.4, I did try but after 5-6minutes I froze I think due to lack of vcore/temps(around 1.33-34 is the limit for my heatsink) and it doesn't help that it's an extremely hot summer this year, once I get a better heatsink to keep temps I should be able to hit it easily now maybe even 4.5!


Looking pretty good









You are pretty much getting into diminishing returns, as further step ups will require more and more vcore and produce more and more heat.

Not to say that there is not room for a bit more improvement!

Better speed can come from your ram timings + frequencies, uncore etc.

You can also fine tune voltage to help with heat output - offset vcore can certainly help here for when you do not need to push your cpu.

What heatsink are you using? Any spare fans that you could add on?

Could look at case airflow too - more / better / relocate the fans.

Also, moving your gfx card to slot two can reduce latent heat at your cooler (they are both 16x 2.0, so there is no speed penalty).


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> Looking pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are pretty much getting into diminishing returns, as further step ups will require more and more vcore and produce more and more heat.
> 
> Not to say that there is not room for a bit more improvement!
> 
> Better speed can come from your ram timings + frequencies, uncore etc.
> 
> You can also fine tune voltage to help with heat output - offset vcore can certainly help here for when you do not need to push your cpu.
> 
> What heatsink are you using? Any spare fans that you could add on?
> 
> Could look at case airflow too - more / better / relocate the fans.
> 
> Also, moving your gfx card to slot two can reduce latent heat at your cooler (they are both 16x 2.0, so there is no speed penalty).


Yeah I have a EVO 212 which is quite on the low end for heatsinks. Do you think playing with the ram timings will help me much? When I isolated bclk I hit 210 and I had at least 30mins running in prime95/+ multi tasking a lot. Once I brought the multi up to 21 and had vcore at 1.33 my cpu was getting pretty hot and it took about 5mins to freeze up (never bluescreened).

Moving my gpu down a slot is not a bad idea, I have a gtx 580 and it puts out a lot of heat! Mobo is quite compact tho as you already know so it will only go down like an inch at best. Also have been thinking of getting a smaller case for this desktop since there is a lot of wasted space, the motherboard is really tiny compared to my last one. I will also look to get a better cooler, a bigger air cooler preferably tho I don't want to spend 100+ on a system that cost me less than 200 to put together, though heatsinks can be reused for many projects so I will consider.


----------



## rhkcommander959

May I join in, just found out this was a club









Old CPU OC is in my sig, I haven't pushed the new one hard but uploading the CPUz SS here. Trying to send it out for validation crashes CPUz.
Quick 'n Sleazy OC on it, havent tried for more really. Was using my 12 year old Swiftech waterblock, but finally switched out to an XSPC Raystorm. Didn't really improve temps that much, but a little. Now I can use the swiftech for peltier cooling my 939s again....


----------



## darkev

Hello,

can somebody post the pictures on what pads to short for an EVGA x58 141-BL-E757-TR Rev. 1.0

Tried to see if worked right of the box and unfortunately it needs the mod, all the pictures for that specific board model seemed to have expired, i've searched google, evga forums, kingping cooling forums.. with no luck,

thank you.


----------



## Dhiru

Now that the benchmarks are out for RX480, what's your take on the card? It seems like a really good 4GB card for $200, especially if you don't want to spend more money on an old platform like X58.

I am however concerned about the ability of the card to perform without CPU/PCI bottlenecks on X58. Any thoughts?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> Now that the benchmarks are out for RX480, what's your take on the card? It seems like a really good 4GB card for $200, especially if you don't want to spend more money on an old platform like X58.
> 
> I am however concerned about the ability of the card to perform without CPU/PCI bottlenecks on X58. Any thoughts?


Yep, it seems to be a great little card for the price.

I don't think that there will be any bottleneck issues in most games as long as the CPU is clocked at 4-4.5ghz. PCIE 2.0 x16 is not going to be an issue for quite a while.


----------



## ptgs

Hi all, this is my CPU-Z validation link: http://valid.x86.fr/dwfrrm

I love this chip (W3680). I received it from ebay a few days ago and I'm already able to run it at 4.4 GHz with only 1.3 V so easily! I know I have to tweak and test much more (only tested 3 hours of Prime 95) but I think it has a great potential. The aim is to meet the Oculus Rift's recommandations with reasonnable volts and temps, without updrading to Skylake.

I'll write a longer post later with full rig and CPU specs.

PS: the rig in my signature is another one... This isn't my first Xeon upgrade


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptgs*
> 
> Hi all, this is my CPU-Z validation link: http://valid.x86.fr/dwfrrm
> 
> I love this chip (W3680). I received it from ebay a few days ago and I'm already able to run it at 4.4 GHz with only 1.3 V so easily! I know I have to tweak and test much more (only tested 3 hours of Prime 95) but I think it has a great potential. The aim is to meet the Oculus Rift's recommandations with reasonnable volts and temps, without updrading to Skylake.
> 
> I'll write a longer post later with full rig and CPU specs.
> 
> PS: the rig in my signature is another one... This isn't my first Xeon upgrade


Great chip there. What is the Batch no.?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptgs*
> 
> Hi all, this is my CPU-Z validation link: http://valid.x86.fr/dwfrrm
> 
> I love this chip (W3680). I received it from ebay a few days ago and I'm already able to run it at 4.4 GHz with only 1.3 V so easily! I know I have to tweak and test much more (only tested 3 hours of Prime 95) but I think it has a great potential. The aim is to meet the Oculus Rift's recommandations with reasonnable volts and temps, without updrading to Skylake.
> 
> I'll write a longer post later with full rig and CPU specs.
> 
> PS: the rig in my signature is another one... This isn't my first Xeon upgrade


Looks good. Any reason for HT being disabled?


----------



## kckyle

finally purchased a gtx 1070, can't keep waiting for the non founder edition to come in stock so caked in for the evga FE one, gonna play with this xeon and see what i can get out it.

also got a x5690, this thing oc like dogsh**. needed more voltage clock for clock compare to my x5675? no thanks returning it tomorrow lol


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Looks good. Any reason for HT being disabled?


Better temps, lower voltage for same or higher clocks. I only turn HT on for folding at home.

Gaming actually is smoother with HT off.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Better temps, lower voltage for same or higher clocks. I only turn HT on for folding at home.
> 
> Gaming actually is smoother with HT off.


I've actually found games to have a slightly higher framerate with HT on, especially newer games, but that could be down to my GPU. Some less optimized games do gain a few fps with it disabled though. I guess if you don't use applications that use more than 6 threads it may be worth the lower temps/voltage.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> finally purchased a gtx 1070, can't keep waiting for the non founder edition to come in stock so caked in for the evga FE one, gonna play with this xeon and see what i can get out it.
> 
> also got a x5690, this thing oc like dogsh**. needed more voltage clock for clock compare to my x5675? no thanks returning it tomorrow lol


If it's an ES it was made on an older fab. Mine goes up to 4.5GHz before needing more than 1.4v. I'm not worried about it dying since I didn't spend too much on it so I just pump 1.45v through it to make sure it's stable at 4.6Ghz.









My X5650 OCs like crap. Needs 1.5V for 4.4GHz to be stable.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> My X5650 OCs like crap. Needs 1.5V for 4.4GHz to be stable.


So it is normal for a X5650 to take 1.3250v for 4.11 GHz?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> If it's an ES it was made on an older fab. Mine goes up to 4.5GHz before needing more than 1.4v. I'm not worried about it dying since I didn't spend too much on it so I just pump 1.45v through it to make sure it's stable at 4.6Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My X5650 OCs like crap. Needs 1.5V for 4.4GHz to be stable.


no its not a ES, just a regular x5690, its not a bad chip by any mean by i was expecting it to be a tad better than my x5675, which is one of the best xeon i seen around. it can do 4.4ghz on 1.3v. but i guess i was just asking too much from the x5690, also i felt i overpaid since x5680 costs 125 while i paid 210 for this x5690.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> no its not a ES, just a regular x5690, its not a bad chip by any mean by i was expecting it to be a tad better than my x5675, which is one of the best xeon i seen around. it can do 4.4ghz on 1.3v. but i guess i was just asking too much from the x5690, also i felt i overpaid since x5680 costs 125 while i paid 210 for this x5690.


Your 5675 does [email protected] under which stress test and for how long? Also what is your ram/uncore at?


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Your 5675 does [email protected] under which stress test and for how long? Also what is your ram/uncore at?


That's a good chip. was happy as hell to run 4.55 @ 1.33V's under prime.


----------



## ptgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> I've actually found games to have a slightly higher framerate with HT on, especially newer games, but that could be down to my GPU. Some less optimized games do gain a few fps with it disabled though. I guess if you don't use applications that use more than 6 threads it may be worth the lower temps/voltage.


Yeah, better temps and lower voltage, as I think my cooling is not so good and I know that games don't (or didn't?) benefit from HT. I'll reenable it maybe when I'm stable and if my temps don't bump to high with it.


----------



## ptgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Great chip there. What is the Batch no.?


I don't know exactly where to find this info yet. But I'll post full PC and CPU specs as soon as I have a little time (in 2 days).


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> That's a good chip. was happy as hell to run 4.55 @ 1.33V's under prime.


That's pretty amazing, where can I find your settings? Any tips to try to run the cpu at lower voltage apart from landing a good chip?


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptgs*
> 
> I don't know exactly where to find this info yet. But I'll post full PC and CPU specs as soon as I have a little time (in 2 days).


its printed on the CPU IHS, clean the thermal paste off, its the bottom row, usually a few numbers, letter, then numbers

B batches usually are better than A


----------



## GENXLR

Everyone, your motherboard in conjunction with your PSU dramatically change the volts need


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptgs*
> 
> Yeah, better temps and lower voltage, as I think my cooling is not so good and I know that games don't (or didn't?) benefit from HT. I'll reenable it maybe when I'm stable and if my temps don't bump to high with it.


Some games do benefit a bit, but if you are GPU limited then it probably won't make a difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptgs*
> 
> I don't know exactly where to find this info yet. But I'll post full PC and CPU specs as soon as I have a little time (in 2 days).


The batch is the number on the chip itself.


----------



## darkev

Hello guys,

i currently have the EVGA x58 SLI LE Rev. 1.0 motherboard i found the mod pictures online, are there any specific instructions on what needs to be done? just short white pads? remove them? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Everyone, your motherboard in conjunction with your PSU dramatically change the volts need


Certainly. But, if you have a bad clocker with the best board and power supply in the world it will still need a lot of voltage.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> That's pretty amazing, where can I find your settings? Any tips to try to run the cpu at lower voltage apart from landing a good chip?


Well the chip batch is really determent on the clocks, and volts needed to achieve this. It's a little science, and a little luck rolled into one.

I am pretty sure i posted my bios pics a while back. but that may have been with HT on (requires a good amount more juice) 4.47 i think.

I was running the prime 95 settings at Large FFT's to show errors quickly. just playing with the setting to get what you like best is all it takes ( of course the silicon lottery)


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Certainly. But, if you have a bad clocker with the best board and power supply in the world it will still need a lot of voltage.


DING DING... winner chicken dinner









The board and PSU do play a roll. But the major part of the results lies in the chip itself. I know when i went from my crap ass ultra 1600 watt (when i had 3x gtx480's







) to the cooler master V1200, built by Seasonc. I was able to drop all my voltages a bit, but nothing dramatic.

Voltage stability is pretty good in all of the X58 boards, with the exception of a few bad apples.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> DING DING... winner chicken dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The board and PSU do play a roll. But the major part of the results lies in the chip itself. I know when i went from my crap ass ultra 1600 watt (when i had 3x gtx480's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to the cooler master V1200, built by Seasonc. I was able to drop all my voltages a bit, but nothing dramatic.
> 
> Voltage stability is pretty good in all of the X58 boards, with the exception of a few bad apples.


Yep, although the boards with fewer/lower quality phases tend to really take a hit, these are mostly the early x58 boards that weren't built with the hexa-cores in mind.

For example both my P6T and Asrock x58 Extreme needed 0.05-7v more than my P6T Deluxe v2 for the same clocks using my x5670, that is pretty significant when you are pushing the limits. For 4.4ghz my P6T Deluxe v2 was stable at 1.325v, but on the other boards it was getting close to 1.4v for full stability. Same PSU.


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> DING DING... winner chicken dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The board and PSU do play a roll. But the major part of the results lies in the chip itself. I know when i went from my crap ass ultra 1600 watt (when i had 3x gtx480's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to the cooler master V1200, built by Seasonc. I was able to drop all my voltages a bit, but nothing dramatic.
> 
> Voltage stability is pretty good in all of the X58 boards, with the exception of a few bad apples.


You think if I upgrade my Antec Earthwatts 750w 80plus I'll see better voltages even slight? I am looking to buy a new psu regardless since I need it for a spare desktop.

3gtx 480s, were you trying to replace your home heater







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Well the chip batch is really determent on the clocks, and volts needed to achieve this. It's a little science, and a little luck rolled into one.
> 
> I am pretty sure i posted my bios pics a while back. but that may have been with HT on (requires a good amount more juice) 4.47 i think.
> 
> I was running the prime 95 settings at Large FFT's to show errors quickly. just playing with the setting to get what you like best is all it takes ( of course the silicon lottery)


Hm yeah, I don't really believe in disabling HT since I think it's a good feature which a lot of software takes advantage of, though I haven't really tested on my particular cpu if I can get 200-300mhz on the same voltage(really doubt it) in exchange for the HT maybe I'd consider it.


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Yep, although the boards with fewer/lower quality phases tend to really take a hit, these are mostly the early x58 boards that weren't built with the hexacores in mind.
> 
> For example both my P6T and Asrock x58 Extreme needed 0.05-7v more than my P6T Deluxe v2 for the same clocks using my x5670, that is pretty significant when you are pushing the limits. For 4.4ghz my P6T Deluxe v2 was stable at 1.325v, but on the other boards it was getting close to 1.4v for full stability. Same PSU.


this right here!!! My P6T needed with my BFG-1000EX almost 1.365 vcore to hold 4 GHZ on an X5650. My Rampage III extreme with my SuperFlower LEADEX Platinum took only 1.31vCore to hold the same clocks. Board and PSU played a big factor, ofc a crap chip is a crap chip but I thought mine was bad till I learned the magic of the uncore







2x, 1.3v, magic happens I swear


----------



## Papazmurf

Unrelated to the current discussion I would love to join the X58 Xeon club.

I've had this bad boy for almost 2 years now, amazing the life it breathed into my rig coming from an i7 950. Makes me not rushed to upgrade.

Link below:

http://valid.x86.fr/5v3prw


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Your 5675 does [email protected] under which stress test and for how long? Also what is your ram/uncore at?


i did a number of test, uh i think i posted like couple hundred pages back in this thread lol

if my memory serves me correctly it was intel burn for 10-20 cycles? and some prime for like 5 hours, i would do longer except i had things to do on my computer. i kept my ram under 1500mhz since i kept my timing at 7-7-7


----------



## GENXLR

Anyone have input regarding X58 and Pascal Cards? When 900 series launched, sli on x58 stopped working, idk if we ever resolved that


----------



## kckyle

mine 1070 is coming this week i believe. but i'm only getting one, since they only let me order one, i don't think i can comment on sli


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> mine 1070 is coming this week i believe. but i'm only getting one, since they only let me order one, i don't think i can comment on sli


Single card info is nice to get first of all. I probably will only use one


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Anyone have input regarding X58 and Pascal Cards? When 900 series launched, sli on x58 stopped working, idk if we ever resolved that


I had 2 way SLi GTX970 on an EVGA FTW3 with no problems, and I know of others with 980Ti doing SLI on x58 boards.
On EVGA boards the Low Memory Gap setting has to be increased sometimes for the GTX 9xx series to work.
We will see soon if the 10xx will work ok.


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I had 2 way SLi GTX970 on an EVGA FTW3 with no problems, and I know of others with 980Ti doing SLI on x58 boards.
> On EVGA boards the Low Memory Gap setting has to be increased sometimes for the GTX 9xx series to work.
> We will see soon if the 10xx will work ok.


I do remember EVGA boards need low memory gap toyed with, I thought others said when two SLI 980's were popped in a P6T it wouldn't post. I just can't recall but my fear is 1000 series brought it all back


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkev*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> i currently have the EVGA x58 SLI LE Rev. 1.0 motherboard i found the mod pictures online, are there any specific instructions on what needs to be done? just short white pads? remove them? any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not sure how different the LE is. On mine you needed to move the one resistor over to the other spot. I couldn't find the resistor after removing it so I just bridged the other pad.


----------



## tbob22

Here's an interesting comparison with x58 versus Skylake. I think at the same clockspeed x58 would close the gap a bit, but that single-thread performance can't be matched by x58, just look at Cities Skyline.
_(found here)_

At 1440p at max settings you'll see the limits of most single GPU setups. Multi GPU Skylake may get quite an increase in DX11, even at higher res.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Here's an interesting comparison with x58 versus Skylake. I think at the same clockspeed x58 would close the gap a bit, but that single-thread performance can't be matched by x58, just look at Cities Skyline.
> _(found here)_
> 
> At 1440p at max settings you'll see the limits of most single GPU setups. Multi GPU Skylake may get quite an increase in DX11, even at higher res.


That comparison was simply for the owner to prove to himself the gains he realized with his purchase. Simply just for his justification. The Skylake was clocked 500Mhz higher for crying out loud.


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> That comparison was simply for the owner to prove to himself the gains he realized with his purchase. Simply just for his justification. The Skylake was clocked 500Mhz higher for crying out loud.


that was the only gains? With a 500mhz difference???

I'm staying on x58 longer, like jee,


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> That comparison was simply for the owner to prove to himself the gains he realized with his purchase. Simply just for his justification. The Skylake was clocked 500Mhz higher for crying out loud.


Haha, maybe. Honestly, other than the poorly optimized applications the results didn't seem to be that dramatic. The 500mhz would make up for some of it.

As far as the different clocks, I'm guessing he just went as high as he could on both platforms with the given cooling solution. The quad will of course be cooler so that will give it more headroom _(of course this also depends on the silicon lottery)._

With DX12, hopefully games won't rely so much on IPC and instead use more cores. That would be great news for AMD users as well.


----------



## rhkcommander959

His clocks were 11% faster on skylake, take that into account. Plus we don't know if they were both optimized, same windows install, etc.

The games at 1440p were less than 11% difference too in performance, not that it is a direct correlation


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhkcommander959*
> 
> His clocks were 11% faster on skylake, take that into account. Plus we don't know if they were both optimized, same windows install, etc.
> 
> The games at 1440p were less than 11% difference too in performance, not that it is a direct correlation


Yeah, I was more interested in how small of a difference there is.

But, as you know many games still love IPC and use only 3-4 threads _(Windows will spread the usage across almost any amount of threads so keep that in mind)_, so even at the same clocks it's likely that the 6700k would beat the x5650 in games that use less threads, the x5650 could pull ahead if the games would really take advantage of those extra threads though.


----------



## rhkcommander959

Oh definitely, clock for clock skylake is faster. But not by too much.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhkcommander959*
> 
> Oh definitely, clock for clock skylake is faster. But not by too much.


It depends.. Single threaded performance is about 35% faster on Skylake versus the x5650 at the same clocks, but the x5650 is about 5% faster than the 6700k with all threads maxed. Of course this depends on memory speed and other factors.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Here's an interesting comparison with x58 versus Skylake. I think at the same clockspeed x58 would close the gap a bit, but that single-thread performance can't be matched by x58, just look at Cities Skyline.
> _(found here)_
> 
> At 1440p at max settings you'll see the limits of most single GPU setups. Multi GPU Skylake may get quite an increase in DX11, even at higher res.


I wonder did he use same RAM in that test etc?
If he had crappy 6gb rams in xeon vs good 16gb in skylake that also makes big difference in games right?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> I wonder did he use same RAM in that test etc?
> If he had crappy rams in xeon vs good in skylake that also makes big difference right?


Yep, it can depending on the application _(Cinebench loves faster ram for example)._

It doesn't seem to be that far off though, at 4.2ghz with my x5670 and 2000mhz in triple channel I was getting around 130 in single core and 950 in multi core, at 4.44ghz that jumped up to 138/1010.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Yep, it can depending on the application _(Cinebench loves faster ram for example)._
> 
> It doesn't seem to be that far off though, at 4.2ghz with my x5670 and 2000mhz in triple channel I was getting around 130 in single core and 950 in multi core, at 4.44ghz that jumped up to 138/1010.


Yeah, I edited post a bit








In games.

Btw, my RAMS have worked for days now with no problem, lowering timings helped.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Yeah, I edited post a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In games.
> 
> Btw, my RAMS have worked for days now with no problem, lowering timings helped.


Haha, in that case, probably not. x58 is very happy with 1600mhz in triple channel, even 1333mhz is about equal to dual channel at 1866mhz.









Great! Glad it's working now.


----------



## biZuil

So I've been lurking this thread for a few weeks trying to decide if its worth reviving my x58 board with this CPU. I used to have an i7 920 that i sold off, so the board was just sitting around while i tinkered with an AMD FX 6300. After going through the thread i picked up an x5650 for 75 which comes next week







.

Anyone with a ud3r gotten this thing to 4.5? Im shooting for as close to 5ghz as i can, since i run 5ghz on my FX 6300. :B


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> So I've been lurking this thread for a few weeks trying to decide if its worth reviving my x58 board with this CPU. I used to have an i7 920 that i sold off, so the board was just sitting around while i tinkered with an AMD FX 6300. After going through the thread i picked up an x5650 for 75 which comes next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyone with a ud3r gotten this thing to 4.5? Im shooting for as close to 5ghz as i can, since i run 5ghz on my FX 6300. :B


4.5 ghz with a pretty low maximum multiplier chip is gonna be one hell of a feat. Need to have a minimum max stable base clock of 213 * 21

You may get lucky though. I am not a Nay sayer by any means. But i will be impressed.

You will get all tyhe help you could ask for in your journey here though!!!

EDIT: what kind of juice does that 6300 require for 5.0???


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> 4.5 ghz with a pretty low maximum multiplier chip is gonna be one hell of a feat. Need to have a minimum max stable base clock of 213 * 21
> 
> You may get lucky though. I am not a Nay sayer by any means. But i will be impressed.
> 
> You will get all tyhe help you could ask for in your journey here though!!!
> 
> EDIT: what kind of juice does that 6300 require for 5.0???


Dang, If i can hit 4.5 on the x5650, maybe i'll buy another westmere. we'll have to see what my luck is. I'll be dropping in here constantly for some help
I've never oc'd on x58 before :b

As for the 6300, i push 1.47 for 5ghz, Which apparently is above average. I feel like its alot, but i cant complain she's been rock stable for a year and some now


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Anyone with a ud3r gotten this thing to 4.5? Im shooting for as close to 5ghz as i can, since i run 5ghz on my FX 6300. :B


Isnt AMD 5ghz -> 3ghz intel anyway? Should see pretty nice improvement


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Dang, If i can hit 4.5 on the x5650, maybe i'll buy another westmere. we'll have to see what my luck is. I'll be dropping in here constantly for some help
> I've never oc'd on x58 before :b
> 
> As for the 6300, i push 1.47 for 5ghz, Which apparently is above average. I feel like its alot, but i cant complain she's been rock stable for a year and some now


Well the desired speed is not unattainable. but it will be a chore. If your going for pure speed wit that platform, investigate the unlocked Xeons. have to be sure the core multi is unlocked using your board. W3680 W3690.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Isnt AMD 5ghz -> 3ghz intel anyway? Should see pretty nice improvement


Not 100% sure on the Bulldozer 6 core comparison to this series intel. But it was significant FWIR.

Either way it will be a very healthy upgrade


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Isnt AMD 5ghz -> 3ghz intel anyway? Should see pretty nice improvement


hehe i knew it was drastic but whoah! i'll do a few clock for clock comparisons when the chip arrives just for the heck of it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Well the desired speed is not unattainable. but it will be a chore. If your going for pure speed wit that platform, investigate the unlocked Xeons. have to be sure the core multi is unlocked using your board. W3680 W3690.
> 
> Either way it will be a very healthy upgrade


I'll keep those in mind, just incase i get a dud chip. I think i'll probably be fine for something around 4.2, but i'll keep my optimistic goal


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> hehe i knew it was drastic but whoah! i'll do a few clock for clock comparisons when the chip arrives just for the heck of it
> I'll keep those in mind, just incase i get a dud chip. I think i'll probably be fine for something around 4.2, but i'll keep my optimistic goal


Do you have a picture of the chip itself from the seller?


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Do you have a picture of the chip itself from the seller?


We may be able to give you a rough estimate of the capability of said chip.

C'mon and tell miss Cleo


----------



## biZuil

Yeh, heres the pic from the listing


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Yeh, heres the pic from the listing


You may have a really good chip on your hands there. The "C-043" is particularly interesting. 043 is the cut location on the Die "043rd" from the very center. Theoretically a very strong chip, Low voltage leak.

The "C" I am not very sure about, but will likely have something to do with the overall heat output. If anyone here can chime in on "C" series Batch results.


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> You may have a really good chip on your hands there. The "C-043" is particularly interesting. 043 is the cut location on the Die "043rd" from the very center. Theoretically a very strong chip, Low voltage leak.
> 
> The "C" I am not very sure about, but will likely have something to do with the overall heat output. If anyone here can chime in on "C" series Batch results.


There's hope yet then, Whats the odds of my mobo doing atleast 205 on the bclock? is it just hit and miss or is there a method to it


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> There's hope yet then, Whats the odds of my mobo doing atleast 205 on the bclock? is it just hit and miss or is there a method to it


Ultimately the base clock max is purely hardware limited. But the symbiosis of a good chip, and solid board will create a harmony of clocking beauty!!

There are a few small tricks, if your board has the options. "AI clock skew" adjustments have helped me (when i actually needed it) gain a few notches. and CPU differential amplitude, as as CPU voltage PWM KHz. But those are just maybes. I think 205 my be achievable.

You are gonna have to play around with the new (reborn) toy!!


----------



## kckyle

got the gtx today, played every game i have in 4k with really high settings. maxed it out with exception of maybe 2-3 settings, and boy this thing flyyy


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> 
> 
> got the gtx today, played every game i have in 4k with really high settings. maxed it out with exception of maybe 2-3 settings, and boy this thing flyyy


Man all this hype is killing me. I just got my hall of fame 780, and it clocks like mad. 1400+ with enough juice. But I keep seeing these damn GTX10xx's, and i got the damn itch.

Where do you think 2 780 hall of fame's, clocked around 1375mhz in SLI would sit against one 1070??

Side note!!! Love seeing so many people with the Tactical LP ram. Golden sticks baby!!


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Man all this hype is killing me. I just got my hall of fame 780, and it clocks like mad. 1400+ with enough juice. But I keep seeing these damn GTX10xx's, and i got the damn itch.
> 
> Where do you think 2 780 hall of fame's, clocked around 1375mhz in SLI would sit against one 1070??
> 
> Side note!!! Love seeing so many people with the Tactical LP ram. Golden sticks baby!!


not quite sure, but can you play gtav in 4k with almost everything maxed out?

yeah the crucial sticks are great, i just wish they came in different colors though, but cant complain since they work beautifully with my r1 cooler


----------



## alancsalt

@DRKreiger
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Yeh, heres the pic from the listing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may have a really good chip on your hands there. The "C-043" is particularly interesting. 043 is the cut location on the Die "043rd" from the very center. Theoretically a very strong chip, Low voltage leak.
> 
> The "C" I am not very sure about, but will likely have something to do with the overall heat output. If anyone here can chime in on "C" series Batch results.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> *Batch Codes*
> 
> The lot code identifier and Intel year and workweek the finished product was manufactured can be viewed by referencing the following FPO# guide:
> 
> (x)Test Site, (x)Year, (xx)Workweek, (xx)Lot Code Identifier (xx)Serialisation Code
> 
> 1st letter or digit = Test Site
> 0 = San Jose, Costa Rica
> 1 = Cavite, Philippines
> 3 = .............., Costa Rica
> 6 = Chandler, Arizona
> 7 = .........., Philippines
> 8 = Leixlip, Ireland
> 9 = Penang, Malaysia
> L = ............, Malaysia
> Q = ..........., Malaysia
> R = Manila, Philippines
> Y = Leixlip, Ireland
> 
> 2nd digit = Year of production
> 8 = 2008
> 9 = 2009
> 0 = 2010
> 
> 3rd & 4th digits = Workweek
> 
> 5th - 6th digits= Lot Code Identifier
> 
> 7th - 8th digits = Serialisation Code
> 
> Source: http://www.intel.com/design/support/...60_general.htm Used since the early 1990's i960 RISC-based microprocessor.


Batch No. 3221C043
3 Costa Rica
2 2012
21st week
C0 lot code identifier
43 serialisation code

Is there a source for information indicating "043 is the cut location on the Die "043rd" from the very center.", as I've not heard of this before?


----------



## GENXLR

I should find my X5650 Batch number









Another note here, so I had a core i7 960 lying around I removed the w3520 from my laptop and popped the 960 in, it works well but under full load gets decently hot, considering the 32nm westmere processors were more efficient, and they are all 130w tdp, would a w3690 produce more or less heat? Its a laptop so no overclocking ofc


----------



## kckyle

wait which laptop is this, i did not know u can put cpu in laptops


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> wait which laptop is this, i did not know u can put cpu in laptops


Clevo D900F


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Clevo D900F
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Clevo, havent heard that for a long time. Do they even make desktop replacement laptop anymore??


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Clevo, havent heard that for a long time. Do they even make desktop replacement laptop anymore??


Clevo P750DM, Skylake i7 6700 cpu


----------



## Wakizashis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Good deal. And I have had issues on every Win 7 install I've done in the last six months. And the issues are always different. Sometimes updates will fail, sometimes they boot loop (which running Startup Repair will usually fix), and I have an Asus board I had to pull all but one stick of memory out of to get it to load.
> There are videos on Youtube that explain the underhanded procedures MS is using to coerce Win 10 on people. I don't run Windoze at all anymore. Linux Mint rules!


Lol, wanted to suggest downloading UBCD (ultimate boot CD), burn it on dvd or using sw called RUFUS and throw it on USB penstick. Then running on MEMTEST 5.xx, if the problem is not bad memory or a slot. Glad you figured it out. I have not figured my issue when OC high my X58 and 5650 and having strange usb sound card problem...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Hey guys, what is a good healthy voltage for IOH and ICH? I can't seem to get Windows to properly work with data transfers, and sometimes explorer crashes, and many times Windows does not restart, it just sits there forever with the Restarting circle until I get angry and physiaclly turn off the machine. I have tried clean install after clean install but Windows refuses to properly work on my x58.

I have been upping voltages for several days in the hopes that would do it but now I am at 1.6v (from 1.3v) and it still does not work proper. On Ubuntu everything just works and it restarts in .25 seconds. All data transfers perfectly at full SSD speeds, but on Windows the transfers drop to 0 MB/s at times. What Windows says will take an hour takes Ubuntu 10 minutes. So I know the hardware must be OK right?

Anyway, what are absolutely good voltages to make sure SATA II > SATA III < SATA II and USB transfers all work properly? I assume I need more voltage on both IOH and ICH? The Xeon is at 4Ghz = 200x20. What causes Windows to get stuck in a never ending restart process? But at the same time Linux has zero troubles?

Any ideas or tips?

Does anything seem wrong here in these pics? It all looks good to me.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hey guys, what is a good healthy voltage for IOH and ICH? I can't seem to get Windows to properly work with data transfers, and sometimes explorer crashes, and many times Windows does not restart, it just sits there forever with the Restarting circle until I get angry and physiaclly turn off the machine. I have tried clean install after clean install but Windows refuses to properly work on my x58.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been upping voltages for several days in the hopes that would do it but now I am at 1.6v (from 1.3v) and it still does not work proper. On Ubuntu everything just works and it restarts in .25 seconds. All data transfers perfectly at full SSD speeds, but on Windows the transfers drop to 0 MB/s at times. What Windows says will take an hour takes Ubuntu 10 minutes. So I know the hardware must be OK right?
> 
> Anyway, what are absolutely good voltages to make sure SATA II > SATA III < SATA II and USB transfers all work properly? I assume I need more voltage on both IOH and ICH? The Xeon is at 4Ghz = 200x20. What causes Windows to get stuck in a never ending restart process? But at the same time Linux has zero troubles?
> 
> Any ideas or tips?
> 
> Does anything seem wrong here in these pics? It all looks good to me.


Ouch, 71C on the IOH in the BIOS. Get a fan on that man. Your IOH voltage is very high. I normally run my IOH\ICH at AUTO or below 1.20v.

You can push your ICH up towards 1.38v to see if that helps. I don't think increasing those voltages will help, but you'll have to test it out on your end to be sure.

Have you tried increasing your PCIe Voltage frequency? You can push the IOH to around 1.26v and the ICH to around 1.70v safety.

I'm at 4Ghz as well with my X5660.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Ouch, 71C on the IOH in the BIOS. Get a fan on that man. Your IOH voltage is very high. I normally run my IOH\ICH at AUTO or below 1.20v.
> 
> You can push your ICH up towards 1.38v to see if that helps. I don't think increasing those voltages will help, but you'll have to test it out on your end to be sure.
> 
> Have you tried increasing your PCIe Voltage frequency? You can push the IOH to around 1.26v and the ICH to around 1.70v safety.
> 
> I'm at 4Ghz as well with my X5660.


OK your settings don't work for me for some reason, as my BIOS does not have those voltages to select.

PCIe voltages for IOH and ICH do not match what you have. Below is what I have to work with.

IOH PCIe Voltage Min: 1.51v Is minimum and what I was already at, so I cant select 1.26v, it doesn't go that low. Min/Max is 1.51-2.78v. I do not see an AUTO setting.
ICH PCIe Voltage Min: 1.51v is minimum again and what I was already at. I can't go to 1.70v as you suggest because the max setting is 1.61v before it turns yellow (which is what I am at now). Min/Max is 1.51-2.05v and anything above 1.61 turns on the scary Yellow warning thing. I want to avoid using Yellow settings. I will try 1.61v for now as I already tried everything below it.

IOH/ICH Voltage do not have an AUTO setting. It only lets me enter numbers. If I enter "nothing" it auto "hard sets" the minimum voltage on the chart on the right hand side of the screen. I was already at the minimum voltages and Windows does not work at those voltages, so I was increasing voltages slightly over the last few days since that is the ONLY direction I can go. I can't figure out how to lower past the minimums in my bios. lol, how do I get past those BIOS minimums exactly?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I think I might try raising CPU PLL one notch as that is only voltage I have never messed with. According to this guide I should be safe to 2.0v. I guess 1.9v wouldn't hurt to try then right.

I wish all these terms were universal as I cant even find anything called QPI PLL, only QPI/DRAM. Also that guide says ICH voltage is less important than using IOH voltage changes, the way I read it anyway.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

OK Kana I dropped the voltage of my IOH PCIe as you suggested, but I can't get 1.26v to stick. If I type in 1.26 It just auto sets itself to 1.51v. Below is the image showing it setting itself to 1.51v. But I don't think this will help since I was already at these min voltages for the longest time now. I did drop my IOH voltage though back down to where I was before.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Sorry I gave you the wrong info. Busy day today for me. I got the ICH\IOH voltage confused with the ICH\IOH "PCIe" Voltage. So yes 1.50v-1.51v will be the minimum for your ICH\IOH PCIe Voltage.

For the IOH and ICH PCie Voltage you can try increasing the voltages to see if that will help:

IOH PCIe Voltage = try values between 1.50v\1.51v - 1.7v
ICH PCIe Voltage = try values between 1.50v - 1.75v

You go a bit higher if you need to, but if you aren't seeing any positive results then going higher probably won't solve your issue.


----------



## cookiesowns

On the R3E I never really needed to increase IOH/ICH voltages much, even when pushing 220+ on bclk.

Try lower values on CPU PLL as well. I used to run 1.45-1.48V safely on a 980X @ 4.4ghz @ 1.435Vcore. ( I have watercooling, so temps were always under 70C )


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah but my only troubles seem to be data movement. Things like Browsers and apps and even Windows itself run great. But When I go to transfer 100GB of data say from the Marvell to say a SSD on the ICH it is extremely slow sometimes dropping to 0 MB/s at many times causing data transfers to really piss me off. Also things like Restarting or sleeping don't seem to work properly. I can go into Sleep mode, and come out of it but the system gets unstable after coming out of sleep. Restarting Windows can sit there on the blue screen with rotating dots for 15 to 20 minutes before I get angry and hit the power button.

However, if I boot into Ubuntu and hit the sleep button and come out of sleep it is perfectly stable, and it goes into sleep a hundred times faster. Restarting when I am in Ubuntu takes literally .25 of a second and I can't even feel any time pass by before the BIOS is already booting up. Data transfers while using Ubuntu max out my Marvel and ICH sata ports and the data transfers within Ubuntu keep my SSD's at maximum. So, I don't understand what's happening here on my system. Windows just seems to hate my computer and Ubuntu loves it.

My symptoms seems to suggest something wrong with voltages with the IOH/ICH boundary. Even though I have raised the voltage, the CPU has never failed and it can run Prime95 indefinitely at the current voltages, even if I drop it from 1.32 down to 1.29 it will run indefinitely.

I think my ICH or PCIe system is weak for some reason, but I don't understand why an alternative OS is not affected. I wish I could afford x99 or even a new Skylake setup. I'm getting very tired of fighting with my hardware and Windows.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Does this look safe to you guys? I took both IOH/ICH PCIe to 1.61v and dropped IOH/ICH core voltages to 1.25v which I got from a i7-980X guide on my exact board.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah but my only troubles seem to be data movement. Things like Browsers and apps and even Windows itself run great. But When I go to transfer 100GB of data say from the Marvell to say a SSD on the ICH it is extremely slow sometimes dropping to 0 MB/s at many times causing data transfers to really piss me off. Also things like Restarting or sleeping don't seem to work properly. I can go into Sleep mode, and come out of it but the system gets unstable after coming out of sleep. Restarting Windows can sit there on the blue screen with rotating dots for 15 to 20 minutes before I get angry and hit the power button.
> 
> However, if I boot into Ubuntu and hit the sleep button and come out of sleep it is perfectly stable, and it goes into sleep a hundred times faster. Restarting when I am in Ubuntu takes literally .25 of a second and I can't even feel any time pass by before the BIOS is already booting up. Data transfers while using Ubuntu max out my Marvel and ICH sata ports and the data transfers within Ubuntu keep my SSD's at maximum. So, I don't understand what's happening here on my system. Windows just seems to hate my computer and Ubuntu loves it.
> 
> My symptoms seems to suggest something wrong with voltages with the IOH/ICH boundary. Even though I have raised the voltage, the CPU has never failed and it can run Prime95 indefinitely at the current voltages, even if I drop it from 1.32 down to 1.29 it will run indefinitely.
> 
> I think my ICH or PCIe system is weak for some reason, but I don't understand why an alternative OS is not affected. I wish I could afford x99 or even a new Skylake setup. I'm getting very tired of fighting with my hardware and Windows.


That really almost sounds like a driver issue. The Marvell chip on the R3E is literally garbage. You will get better 4K reads on the Intel ports which is really what matters for an OS drive on SSD.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> That really almost sounds like a driver issue. The Marvell chip on the R3E is literally garbage. You will get better 4K reads on the Intel ports which is really what matters for an OS drive on SSD.


Yeah but I don't use the Marvel for the OS, it is only used as a simple eSATA backup drive and for the Optical drive. I only use the Intel ports for the OS's and all my other storage SSDs. Ubuntu maxes out the Marvel ports to acceptable speeds. I have tried every known driver for the Marvel, and it doesn't change anything. Again Ubuntu works perfectly with it maxing out the SSD speeds.


----------



## prey1337

Looking to jump from my i7 920 (OC'ed to 3.8 on air) to a Xeon X5675. Plan on overclocking using the same cooler (hyper 212+), nothing insane.

Recently installed a GTX 1070 SC and my i7 920 is really holding me back and it was recommended I switch out for one of the Xeon cpu's as it should breath a lot of life back into my old system.

Trying to become more familiar with the xeon chips and overclocking them in general, it's been a while.
I will need to check what BIOS version my X58 Sabertooth has when I get home.

I'm looking at B batches only as well (I must have read a good 100 something pages of this thread, really good stuff).

What price and quality should I be looking for? I'm seeing around $130 used.
One of the listings: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5675-6-Core-3-06GHz-WESTMERE-Server-CPU-6-40GT-s-12MB-SLBY-/371552970144?hash=item56824865a0:g:cvsAAOSwG-1Wwygz


----------



## Joossens

Hi guys,
Looking to upgrade my I7 920 to a xeon x5650.
Can anyone confirm my gigabyte EX58-EXTREME would support this cpu?
I cant find it in the cpu support list.

Thanks


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prey1337*
> 
> Looking to jump from my i7 920 (OC'ed to 3.8 on air) to a Xeon X5675. Plan on overclocking using the same cooler (hyper 212+), nothing insane.
> 
> Recently installed a GTX 1070 SC and my i7 920 is really holding me back and it was recommended I switch out for one of the Xeon cpu's as it should breath a lot of life back into my old system.
> 
> Trying to become more familiar with the xeon chips and overclocking them in general, it's been a while.
> I will need to check what BIOS version my X58 Sabertooth has when I get home.
> 
> I'm looking at B batches only as well (I must have read a good 100 something pages of this thread, really good stuff).
> 
> What price and quality should I be looking for? I'm seeing around $130 used.


$130 is about the going rate + or - a few. I'm currently running my X5675 on my X58 Sabertooth and it overclocks like a dream. Since its summer I've got mine turned down to 4.4Ghz but it still slices through anything I throw at it. I'm GPU limited for now but even my old 7950 still handles 1080P very well.

Although the 212 will work I certainly wouldn't expect crazy overclocks with it. I would expect to see a max safe 4Ghz or maybe 4.2Ghz on the Hyper 212 and that's if your X5675 is a low leakage chip.


----------



## prey1337

Don't get me wrong the GTX1070 SC is performing great, I only noticed the slight CPU bottleneck because of benchmark scores in Firestrike and Heaven.

I don't notice anything in-game.

Just seems like a solid and cost efficient upgrade as long as it comes hassle-free.
Better than spending over a grand on a new rig.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prey1337*
> 
> Don't get me wrong the GTX1070 SC is performing great, I only noticed the slight CPU bottleneck because of benchmark scores in Firestrike and Heaven.
> 
> I don't notice anything in-game.
> 
> Just seems like a solid and cost efficient upgrade as long as it comes hassle-free.
> Better than spending over a grand on a new rig.


Absolutely it's a great upgrade for all X58 owners. Should gain 50% more multithreaded power and faster cores at that, depending on the level of OC you achieve. Also, the benchmarks will be the biggest difference compared to the newer CPUs and that's always going to be the case. But remember at the end of the say we play games not benchmarks.


----------



## prey1337

Checked the BIOS, I have 1304 (8/2/2011), so I should be good to upgrade yes?
I think I read that 1302 was when 6-core was supported?


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joossens*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Looking to upgrade my I7 920 to a xeon x5650.
> Can anyone confirm my gigabyte EX58-EXTREME would support this cpu?
> I cant find it in the cpu support list.
> 
> Thanks


Should work fine though you might need to update your bios:
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2957#bios


----------



## prey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Should work fine though you might need to update your bios:
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2957#bios


My sabertooth mobo is running on BIOS 1304, ASUS' website doesn't give much detail on their BIOS updates:
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_X58/HelpDesk_Download/

BIOS 1201 says "2. Support new CPUs." which I would think includes some hex cores, so I should be good correct?

Currently bidding on some X5675's.


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prey1337*
> 
> My sabertooth mobo is running on BIOS 1304, ASUS' website doesn't give much detail on their BIOS updates:
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_X58/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> BIOS 1201 says "2. Support new CPUs." which I would think includes some hex cores, so I should be good correct?
> 
> Currently bidding on some X5675's.


Yes, the latest bios updates include all the previous ones. You should be perfectly fine, almost always want to go for the newest bios update.


----------



## Cyberpunk2077

Hello everyone. ı want to ask a couple of questions.

last day ı bought ga x58a ud7+ i7 930 + thermaltake frio cpu cooler= 120 $ (350 turkish lira) but blue ram slots are dead, anyway ı thinks it's a good deal. ı want to sell i7 930 and buy a new xeon cpu. ı have a evga gtx 670.
ı'm only want a 4ghz oc,no need to max








ı'm looking e5620,e5640,x5650,x5677 for ~ 3.8 4ghz,but which one ı choose ? x5677 have better multiplier but a lot of tdp. e5620 can be oc 4ghz and lower tdp,ı cant make a decision.

and i need a ram and psu for this build.

corsair 2x4gb CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 will work my ud7? or need to add 1 more ram for triple channel.

last thing, 500w psu is enough for me ? i looked a psu calculate things and its says combined ~450w. or i can buy Aerocool Strike X 600w but little expensive.

thanks you all and sorry for my bad English


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyberpunk2077*
> 
> Hello everyone. ı want to ask a couple of questions.
> 
> last day ı bought ga x58a ud7+ i7 930 + thermaltake frio cpu cooler= 120 $ (350 turkish lira) but blue ram slots are dead, anyway ı thinks it's a good deal. ı want to sell i7 930 and buy a new xeon cpu. ı have a evga gtx 670.
> ı'm only want a 4ghz oc,no need to max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ı'm looking e5620,e5640,x5650,x5677 for ~ 3.8 4ghz,but which one ı choose ? x5677 have better multiplier but a lot of tdp. e5620 can be oc 4ghz and lower tdp,ı cant make a decision.
> 
> and i need a ram and psu for this build.
> 
> corsair 2x4gb CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 will work my ud7? or need to add 1 more ram for triple channel.
> 
> last thing, 500w psu is enough for me ? i looked a psu calculate things and its says combined ~450w. or i can buy Aerocool Strike X 600w but little expensive.
> 
> thanks you all and sorry for my bad English


I didn't look up the multipliers for each, but if it were me, I'd look at one with at least a multiplier of 25, which I think would be the X5677. I have a X5675, which has a mulitplier of 25. Most chips can hit 4Ghz easy. I have DDR3-1600 RAM as well. What I've done is set my BCLK to 160, with a multiplier of 25, and you'd get 4Ghz on the CPU. You'd have to make an adjustment to the memory multiplier/divider and get the RAM to run at or just below 1600Mhz. vCore would be around 1.3, but your mileage may vary, as they say. Voltage varies from chip to chip, even the same model.
As for PSU, I'm not the best person to ask, but 450W sounds about right from what I can find, however running 450W on a 500W, you are cutting it bit close. People often ask what brand of PSU, because there is a difference from a no name PSU and something from Seasonic. I'd get something with a little more headroom, if it were me.


----------



## rhkcommander959

if your motherboard can bclk overclock much it doesnt really matter. Mine will do over 200 easily, I bought a 5650 back in the day because it was dirt cheap. Running 195x21 everyday for as long as I've owned it, 1.288V. never tried for more, but I think 4.4 would be doable. If I thought 5ghz was possible I would get a higher multi chip.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyberpunk2077*
> 
> Hello everyone. ı want to ask a couple of questions.
> 
> last day ı bought ga x58a ud7+ i7 930 + thermaltake frio cpu cooler= 120 $ (350 turkish lira) but blue ram slots are dead, anyway ı thinks it's a good deal. ı want to sell i7 930 and buy a new xeon cpu. ı have a evga gtx 670.
> ı'm only want a 4ghz oc,no need to max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ı'm looking e5620,e5640,x5650,x5677 for ~ 3.8 4ghz,but which one ı choose ? x5677 have better multiplier but a lot of tdp. e5620 can be oc 4ghz and lower tdp,ı cant make a decision.
> 
> and i need a ram and psu for this build.
> 
> corsair 2x4gb CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 will work my ud7? or need to add 1 more ram for triple channel.
> 
> last thing, 500w psu is enough for me ? i looked a psu calculate things and its says combined ~450w. or i can buy Aerocool Strike X 600w but little expensive.
> 
> thanks you all and sorry for my bad English


I would be more concerned about the x5677 being a 4 core 8 thread chip. Would always recommend the 6 core variant. I would go x5670, still a 95watt, and you will have a turbo multi of 25 on 2 cores, 24 on all 6.


----------



## prey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I would be more concerned about the x5677 being a 4 core 8 thread chip. Would always recommend the 6 core variant. I would go x5670, still a 95watt, and you will have a turbo multi of 25 on 2 cores, 24 on all 6.


Is there any reason to opt for the X5675 over the X5670 ?
I'm cooling on air, so I'm thinking I won't be pushing the OC any further than 4.2GHz.


----------



## DRKreiger

I would go for the 5670.

Going from data, and general batch number findings. This would be a pretty good chip

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5670-SLBV7-2-93GHz-12M-Cache-Six-Core-Processor-LGA1366-CPU-/122039110213?hash=item1c6a190a45:g:33IAAOSw-KFXfrKS


----------



## prey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I would go for the 5670.
> 
> Going from data, and general batch number findings. This would be a pretty good chip
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5670-SLBV7-2-93GHz-12M-Cache-Six-Core-Processor-LGA1366-CPU-/122039110213?hash=item1c6a190a45:g:33IAAOSw-KFXfrKS


Thanks!

This one too I would think, if the picture is the actual chip, doesn't say: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282068576603?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Eric1285

X5675 has the 25 multiplier...which I wish I had. My x5670 only goes to 24x but I was impatient and didn't feel like waiting for lower prices on the X5675.

I've seen X5675's going for $90-100, less if you wait for an eBay coupon or eBay bucks promotion. I got my X5670 for $70.


----------



## DRKreiger

either will work for his desired application. Will not be pushing very hard. Air cooled as well. The "B" series seems to be less leaky with the voltage.

If you go for the 5675 just be sure you get a listing that pictures the actual item. Do some research on the batch no's.

You will very likely be able to achieve your goals that you've set.


----------



## biZuil

So, I'm reading things about this Marvell SATA III controller, and apparently its not too great. Should i go ahead and get myself a PCI-E SATA III controller, or will i be fine with the Marvell or even with SATA II. I run SATA II on my SSD now with this current motherboard, and it doesn't feel slow, just wondering if SATA III is that much better. Just trying to tie up some lose things to buy before my CPU gets here... (which is taking abit long thanks to my forwarding company T..T)


----------



## DRKreiger

sata III will not be any better on an x58 board. The sata II intell controller is better, and will perform better for sure.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> sata III will not be any better on an x58 board. The sata II intell controller is better, and will perform better for sure.


This. Unless you are copying files all day, the Marvell controllers will feel worse in general use.

A PCI-E SSD on the other hand.


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> This. Unless you are copying files all day, the Marvell controllers will feel worse in general use.
> 
> A PCI-E SSD on the other hand.


Any particular PCI-E SSD adapter you'd recommend or will any listed for 6gb/s work just fine?

There is some really big price differences in the adapters so I'd like to know!


----------



## rhkcommander959

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Any particular PCI-E SSD adapter you'd recommend or will any listed for 6gb/s work just fine?
> 
> There is some really big price differences in the adapters so I'd like to know!


i think he meant pcie ssd drives, not adapters.

First thing, do not waste time on a x1 pcie ssd adapter , unless its pcie 2.0 on both the slot and the card and you only want to use one drive


----------



## Eric1285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Any particular PCI-E SSD adapter you'd recommend or will any listed for 6gb/s work just fine?
> 
> There is some really big price differences in the adapters so I'd like to know!


If you're talking about the PCI-e adapters for M.2 drives, I bought a cheap $5 one off of eBay for my Samsung 950 Pro and it works just fine.


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric1285*
> 
> If you're talking about the PCI-e adapters for M.2 drives, I bought a cheap $5 one off of eBay for my Samsung 950 Pro and it works just fine.


Can you boot off of one of those? or is it strictly storage? I wouldn't mind having an m.2 drive for editing...


----------



## Eric1285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Can you boot off of one of those? or is it strictly storage? I wouldn't mind having an m.2 drive for editing...


Yes, I'm using it as a boot drive. I think I posted about it in this thread a couple of weeks ago as a FYI for anyone else who may be interested.

The Samsung 950 Pro drives use a controller that is compatible with legacy BIOS systems. This means it can be seen and used as a boot drive. I did a fresh Windows 10 install via USB (unplugged all other drives just to be sure) and it was easy as pie. Windows 10 installer saw the drive and let me install to it. The only BIOS setting I changed was one for "Addon ROM Display Mode". I changed it from "Force BIOS" to "Keep current", although I don't know if it even matters.

Speeds in CDM are exactly where they should be. I'm limited by PCI-e 2.0, but I still get over 1600 MB/s sequential read speeds. Booting to Windows login takes less than 15 seconds (about half the time it used to take with my 840 EVO, but that was on Win 7).

I did get some thermal throttling on the drive before I put on some copper heatsinks. Got a ~10C reduction in temperatures and no more throttling.


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhkcommander959*
> 
> i think he meant pcie ssd drives, not adapters.
> 
> First thing, do not waste time on a x1 pcie ssd adapter , unless its pcie 2.0 on both the slot and the card and you only want to use one drive


I mean something like this https://www.amazon.com/IO-Crest-Port-PCI-Express-SY-PEX40039/dp/B005B0A6ZS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1467996996&sr=8-3&keywords=pci+to+sata
States 2sata 3 ports at 6gbps with the chipset ASM1061

I wouldn't want to get an m.2 ssd since they are more expensive and I already own sata ssd's.


----------



## rhkcommander959

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> I mean something like this https://www.amazon.com/IO-Crest-Port-PCI-Express-SY-PEX40039/dp/B005B0A6ZS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1467996996&sr=8-3&keywords=pci+to+sata
> States 2sata 3 ports at 6gbps with the chipset ASM1061
> 
> I wouldn't want to get an m.2 ssd since they are more expensive and I already own sata ssd's.


Boot time will be increased because the drive has to be initialized, you may see faster read and write rates but might lose out to the stock intel on latency.

Also two sata 3 SSDs on an x1 will bottleneck them, a gen 2 x1 slot can only provide 500 mb throughput

In the past I've used them when I needed more storage, not for faster anything, especially the marvell 88SE lines.


----------



## bill1024

I picked up an EVGA Classified3 for a buck and a quarter shipped, and a w3680 for 80$ The CPU (w3680) prices are coming down. 80 bucks is not too bad.
So far so good, I have it on an open table 4ghz running Linux crunching BOINC WCG for a day or two to make sure it is ok. 6
Then I am going to replace an Asus Rampage3 Gene and install win7 then I guess I am going to try win 10 while it is still free.
I picked up a few win7 keys so I an going to load win 10 to a couple systems and lock the OS to the board for future use.

The R3 Gene has one bad ram slot, so I can only run dual channel mem. No big deal, but I want the extra PCI-E slots with the Classified3 anyway.
I think it is a better board overall.

We all make mistakes!! Lesson learned.
The slot on the R3 Gene got damaged when I wanted to add a 3rd stick of mem.
I shut down, got distracted, then came back.
Well I put the ram in the wrong way. I hate the darn slots with only the one lever. I rather have the lever on each side.
So I think it is in right, I go to get a flashlight it was dark in there. I reached for the light and my arm hit the power button. OH no Mr.Bill
If you wonder wwhat happens when a stick of ram is no backwards and only secure on the one lever side. I can tell you is is not good!!
The CPU is fine, the memory is fine, just burnt one contact in the slot and the computer will not see any ram installed in it.


----------



## Dhiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Well I put the ram in the wrong way. I hate the darn slots with only the one lever. I rather have the lever on each side.
> So I think it is in right, I go to get a flashlight it was dark in there. I reached for the light and my arm hit the power button. OH no Mr.Bill
> If you wonder wwhat happens when a stick of ram is no backwards and only secure on the one lever side. I can tell you is is not good!!
> The CPU is fine, the memory is fine, just burnt one contact in the slot and the computer will not see any ram installed in it.


That's a disaster. I always disconnect the power cord from the PSU and press the power button few times to discharge any power that's still in the capacitors before attempting to mess with the installed hardware. Takes a few seconds more but it's the safest way to avoid hardware damage.


----------



## MaddogMcCree

hereby my application! http://valid.x86.fr/9zxazd


----------



## Gofru

Soo. Im sitting with X58 platform like two years. I bought W3520 + Pegatron IPMTB-GS combo for 449PLN (~ 150$ i guess, PC parts in Poland is horribly expensive for no reasion). Year later i got tha EX58-UD3R for ~30$ with shipping with broken socket with no ram detection symptoms but i luckily repaired them and i tried overclock this beast. I managed to get 4.5Ghz on 1.4V on core http://valid.x86.fr/2vqpez but it is for testing max stable overclock (ive get 95-100 degrees on cores). ATM im sitting on 3.5Ghz @ 1.16-1.18vcore http://valid.x86.fr/rqxmzw and i see a CPU or mobo degradation because i cant get system stability above 4.01Ghz regardless of vcore.

Annnd yes, i want to be in X58 Xeon Club. yay.

Sorry for my poor engrish.

PS: I still have that Pegatron motherboard so maybe in future i will testing this board with 6-core Xeons.


----------



## MaddogMcCree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofru*
> 
> ... but it is for testing max stable overclock (ive get 95-100 degrees on cores)..


My X56050 start thermal throttling at 95deg C, this means that the temp does not exceed that temp. If yours is "stable" at 95degs, that actually means it is running too hot and is effectively downclocking...


----------



## Gofru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaddogMcCree*
> 
> My X56050 start thermal throttling at 95deg C, this means that the temp does not exceed that temp. If yours is "stable" at 95degs, that actually means it is running too hot and is effectively downclocking...


Mine is still going at 95deg C+ without throttling but im sitting now at 3.5GHz for safety. I dont have any good cooling atm.


----------



## leadsinga

Hi team,

I have a evga X58 SLI Classified 141-BL-E760-A1 (Rev 1:1) and I have just tripped over this thread and have started to get very excited.

I have the opportunity to grab one of these CPU's locally and am asking which is going to get me the best bang for the buck !!!

I have run a i7 930 @ 4.2G since I built the system and are looking to for a the best CPU I can throw at the beast to last me a little longer and Xeon looks like they are the bomb.

So can I have a little advise please.

What CPU will give me the best overclock and power 

Thanks in advance as advice welcomed.


----------



## rhkcommander959

Any hexacore xeon will do 4 plus, can't go wrong


----------



## antivir

New X58 Xeon Club application here: http://valid.x86.fr/74658l









I got this baby working like this for a few months now, I'm completely happy with this rig, don't feel a need to upgrade (*yet).


----------



## synIronMan

Yes, i would like to join the x58 xeon club.
here is a link to my validation.
Intel Xeon @ 4477.69 MHz

Dump 4352171 [9wma1b] - Submitted by synironman - 2016-07-11 08:41:45

i hope this is what you wanted.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> It it's using the MS-7591 board then it should work as that supports the 970/980x. A w3670/80 would be more safe as they are almost identical to the 970/980x.


I know its been a few months since we mentioned this board here but my friend went a head and picked up a X5670 and put it in his Alienware Aurora R1 and sure enough it works fine. He has already hit 3.5Ghz I believe but has seen some errors during Prime95 I think. He asked me for some Overclocking help but all his BIOS terms etc are completely Alien (Alienware, get it? Lol pun intended) to me as I am used to my Asus boards BIOS.

So he wants 4Ghz, but I am not sure if he can do that or not. Or at least something stable between 3.5 and 3.8 if 4Ghz isn't achievable. Looking at this thread it looks like a hard board to overclock to 4ghz. http://en.community.dell.com/owners-club/alienware/f/3746/t/19339469

Did you get 4Ghz on yours when you had it? Anyone else know anything about the Alienware Aurora R1 overclocking features by chance? I hope to see some BIOS screenshots soon, so I can try and decipher what it has for OC settings.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I know its been a few months since we mentioned this board here but my friend went a head and picked up a X5670 and put it in his Alienware Aurora R1 and sure enough it works fine. He has already hit 3.5Ghz I believe but has seen some errors during Prime95 I think. He asked me for some Overclocking help but all his BIOS terms etc are completely Alien (Alienware, get it? Lol pun intended) to me as I am used to my Asus boards BIOS.
> 
> So he wants 4Ghz, but I am not sure if he can do that or not. Or at least something stable between 3.5 and 3.8 if 4Ghz isn't achievable. Looking at this thread it looks like a hard board to overclock to 4ghz. http://en.community.dell.com/owners-club/alienware/f/3746/t/19339469
> 
> Did you get 4Ghz on yours when you had it? Anyone else know anything about the Alienware Aurora R1 overclocking features by chance? I hope to see some BIOS screenshots soon, so I can try and decipher what it has for OC settings.


I never had that board. But I did have a MSI x58 platinum which seems to have a similar power setup. Being 5 phase, it was a pretty terrible overclocker, I think it maxed at around 3.6ghz at 1.3v. In comparison my p6t deluxe v2 could do 4.2ghz with the same chip at that voltage.

The settings were pretty standard for a x58 board, not sure if the alienware board uses a more cut down bios or not.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> I never had that board. But I did have a MSI x58 platinum which seems to have a similar power setup. Being 5 phase, it was a pretty terrible overclocker, I think it maxed at around 3.6ghz at 1.3v. In comparison my p6t deluxe v2 could do 4.2ghz with the same chip at that voltage.
> 
> The settings were pretty standard for a x58 board, not sure if the alienware board uses a more cut down bios or not.


Oh OK, I thought you had it for some reason. I notice that the Aurora came overclocked depending on the CPU and order setup. It has a setting called "Load Level 1 OC Setting" that seemed to give people with a 980x to a stable 3.73Ghz (actually validated by Dell as the stock shipping Mhz), and the nice part is it was shipped STOCk like that. However, I'm not sure the 980X and the X5670 compare much with regards to its multiplier. I'm thinking if it were my system i'd be shooting for 3.8Ghz myself but I have always been on the cautious side, lol. Looking at the Aurora bios screenshots on the internet it looks like it has plenty of overclocking settings though for a simple overclock.

I think this is his BIOS OC page, but I wont know until he chimes in.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Oh OK, I thought you had it for some reason. I notice that the Aurora came overclocked depending on the CPU and order setup. It has a setting called "Load Level 1 OC Setting" that seemed to give people with a 980x to a stable 3.73Ghz (actually validated by Dell as the stock shipping Mhz), and the nice part is it was shipped STOCk like that. However, I'm not sure the 980X and the X5670 compare much with regards to its multiplier. I'm thinking if it were my system i'd be shooting for 3.8Ghz myself but I have always been on the cautious side, lol. Looking at the Aurora bios screenshots on the internet it looks like it has plenty of overclocking settings though for a simple overclock.
> 
> I think this is his BIOS OC page, but I wont know until he chimes in.


If he has good cooling or a good chip then 4ghz could be possible. The system I built didn't have a great cooler so I just went as high as it could while staying around 70-75c in p95.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah I'm not sure if he is using the stock small closed loop liquid cooling many of the Alienware systems came with. The stock overclocked systems all had something similar to a Corsair H55 or H80, something along those lines anyway. Just enough for a mild overclock I'm sure.


----------



## ro529

I recently purchased an 5670 and I'm wondering if The stock intel i930 heatsink will work with xeon 5670? I just want to test the xeon to make sure its working once I received it. Also was wondering was the best heatsink for the 5670 for under 35 bucks?
Thanks


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ro529*
> 
> I recently purchased an 5670 and I'm wondering if The stock intel i930 heatsink will work with xeon 5670? I just want to test the xeon to make sure its working once I received it. Also was wondering was the best heatsink for the 5670 for under 35 bucks?
> Thanks


The stock cooler should work fine at stock speeds.

I think the CRYORIG H7 Universal is probably the best cooler in that price range.


----------



## ro529

I thought the cyrorig h7 was not compatible with lag 1366, I didn't see it listed on newegg product spec sheet as being compatible


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ro529*
> 
> I thought the cyrorig h7 was not compatible with lag 1366, I didn't see it listed on newegg product spec sheet as being compatible


Strange, I thought a few reviews mentioned 1366 compatibility but you're right it doesn't show 1366 on their site.

The Raijintek Themis _(OOS at newegg)_ is pretty good, about equal to the 212 evo with a less frustrating mounting system.

The Reeven Justice is a bit more at $40 but seems to keep up with and in some cases surpass some of the more expensive coolers like the Cryorig R1 Ultimate, D14, Gamerstorm Lucifer and is very quiet, almost on par with the D15.

You may need to keep in mind the height depending on the height of your ram and board though.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ro529*
> 
> I thought the cyrorig h7 was not compatible with lag 1366, I didn't see it listed on newegg product spec sheet as being compatible


Looking at it on their site, it looks like the backplate is designed to be adjustable for all LGA sockets, but not the X part that holds the cooler.


----------



## Bizpit

.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric1285*
> 
> Yes, I'm using it as a boot drive. I think I posted about it in this thread a couple of weeks ago as a FYI for anyone else who may be interested.
> 
> The Samsung 950 Pro drives use a controller that is compatible with legacy BIOS systems. This means it can be seen and used as a boot drive. I did a fresh Windows 10 install via USB (unplugged all other drives just to be sure) and it was easy as pie. Windows 10 installer saw the drive and let me install to it. The only BIOS setting I changed was one for "Addon ROM Display Mode". I changed it from "Force BIOS" to "Keep current", although I don't know if it even matters.
> 
> Speeds in CDM are exactly where they should be. I'm limited by PCI-e 2.0, but I still get over 1600 MB/s sequential read speeds. Booting to Windows login takes less than 15 seconds (about half the time it used to take with my 840 EVO, but that was on Win 7).
> 
> I did get some thermal throttling on the drive before I put on some copper heatsinks. Got a ~10C reduction in temperatures and no more throttling.


do you have link to that thread. cause everything i researched is telling me otherwise especially since the 950 is nvme and needs uefi bios to recognize it.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> do you have link to that thread. cause everything i researched is telling me otherwise especially since the 950 is nvme and needs uefi bios to recognize it.


See here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/6080#post_24979717

With PCIE bus overclock:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/6210#post_25011962


----------



## leadsinga

Ok guys, last bit of decision guidance please.

I now have the opportunity to get a X5660 or X5680 cpu for basically the same price.

More people have the X5660 around here, but wonder even if I could only overlock the X5680 to a lower overclock (4.2ish), that the core power, would have better performance than the lower core speed X5660, as it would not be overclocked as much.

Current rig.
EVGA X58 SLI Classified Rev 1:1
i7 930 @ 4.2 on H80 cooler
12G Dominator DDR3 2000mhz ram

Never had any issues with my 930 as it has been overclocked and stable since day one, just want to squeeze more for a little longer so drooling at the Xeon option.

So please .. X5660 or X5680 ... Have read you guys get up to 4.5Ghz ... If I could get a stable 4.2-4.4 I would be so happy.

So X5660 or X5680 - both same price .. what is going to get me the best overall result ... I know how line is a piece of string


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leadsinga*
> 
> Ok guys, last bit of decision guidance please.
> 
> I now have the opportunity to get a X5660 or X5680 cpu for basically the same price.
> 
> More people have the X5660 around here, but wonder even if I could only overlock the X5680 to a lower overclock (4.2ish), that the core power, would have better performance than the lower core speed X5660, as it would not be overclocked as much.
> 
> Current rig.
> EVGA X58 SLI Classified Rev 1:1
> i7 930 @ 4.2 on H80 cooler
> 12G Dominator DDR3 2000mhz ram
> 
> Never had any issues with my 930 as it has been overclocked and stable since day one, just want to squeeze more for a little longer so drooling at the Xeon option.
> 
> So please .. X5660 or X5680 ... Have read you guys get up to 4.5Ghz ... If I could get a stable 4.2-4.4 I would be so happy.
> 
> So X5660 or X5680 - both same price .. what is going to get me the best overall result ... I know how line is a piece of string


They are the exact same chip except for the default operating frequency, so both chips at the same freqency will perform within margin of error of each other.
I'd grab the X5680 though since it does have a higher multiplier so you won't have to push your boards BCLK as much to get the same frequency.


----------



## OCmember

With the Xeons you are limited to 1.35v Intel stated safe max. I would go with a W series. I'm able to hit 4.5Ghz @ 1.35v on my W3690. 4.7Ghz goes beyond the safe 1.375v Intel stated safe max. But I have that room to play with. Also the chip offers an unlocked multi so you have plenty of options to tweak with.


----------



## leadsinga

Yes I am leaning to the X5680 - well I think I am ...haha ... I would love W3580/90 but they are rare down under... Not many X5660's etc come up down here so it's take what's available when it is ... 

If I could get it to 4.2G I would bae happy as I'm sure that will be a big improvement on the i7 930 @ 4.2 ... well I hope it would be.


----------



## leadsinga

Well had to pull the trigger ... soooo X5680 will have to do.

Fingers crossed I can get it to 4.2 ... will post when I have it up and running.

If anyone has a good starting bios template as the Xeon range of chip is new to me it would be appreciated.

System spec will be.

EVGA x58 SLI Classified Rev 1:1
Xeon X5680
12GB Corsair Dominator-GT 2000MHz DDR3

Thanks in advance and for your help


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leadsinga*
> 
> Well had to pull the trigger ... soooo X5680 will have to do.
> 
> Fingers crossed I can get it to 4.2 ... will post when I have it up and running.
> 
> If anyone has a good starting bios template as the Xeon range of chip is new to me it would be appreciated.
> 
> System spec will be.
> 
> EVGA x58 SLI Classified Rev 1:1
> Xeon X5680
> 12GB Corsair Dominator-GT 2000MHz DDR3
> 
> Thanks in advance and for your help


Congrats man, excited for you.

What exact board, again? Classified? Didn't they have a few different models? And nice! a Rev 1.1


----------



## leadsinga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Congrats man, excited for you.
> 
> What exact board, again? Classified? Didn't they have a few different models? And nice! a Rev 1.1


Yes I am excited ... its thanks to the forum that I stumbled across that gave me the urge to upgrade.

Though my system still run's really well on everything I throw at it, it seems these Xeon's chips take them to a new level.

I brought all this new and upgraded video to a EVGA 980 GTX 6 months ago replacing my EVGA 480 SLI GTX'sI

My system currently...

EVGA X58 SLI Classified 141-BL-E760-A1 (Rev 1:1)
i7 930 @ 4.2 - Soon to be X5680 @ ????
12GB Corsair Dominator-GT 2000MHz DDR3

Run triple 25" LG 3D monitors on an Obutto R3volution rig which I love.

Fingers crossed it all boots up ... then it's relearn how to overclock time


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leadsinga*
> 
> Yes I am excited ... its thanks to the forum that I stumbled across that gave me the urge to upgrade.
> 
> Though my system still run's really well on everything I throw at it, it seems these Xeon's chips take them to a new level.
> 
> I brought all this new and upgraded video to a EVGA 980 GTX 6 months ago replacing my EVGA 480 SLI GTX'sI
> 
> My system currently...
> 
> EVGA X58 SLI Classified 141-BL-E760-A1 (Rev 1:1)
> i7 930 @ 4.2 - Soon to be X5680 @ ????
> 12GB Corsair Dominator-GT 2000MHz DDR3
> 
> Run triple 25" LG 3D monitors on an Obutto R3volution rig which I love.
> 
> Fingers crossed it all boots up ... then it's relearn how to overclock time


Well for starters I don't think you can use the RAM multi to run 1600MHz. It's the curse of the Xeons. Only the 1333 multi. It can be pushed faster via the BLCK though.

Your QPI Frequency will be best controlled by the QPI PLL Vcore, and the IOH Vcore. I have mine set at 1.325v, and 1.275v respectively. That will help you push 4GHz QPI Freq if you come close to that range. I've also set the QPI Signal Compensation to "Less", as well as the CPU Impedance but I don't think that relates to the QPI.

I've also set my ICH Vcore to 1.2v Probably not necessary but

VTT and CPU PWM Frequency - 370 KHz, & 940 KHz

CPU VTT is at +100mV for 3.6GHz range.. I think that's the upper range for +100mV

And I am not using Vdroop Control.

4.33GHz With HT on, 4GHz QPI Freq, and 3.6GHz Uncore.

Those settings work well with my chip on the same board we share. Cept yours being a Rev 1.1 I'm running a 24x & 181 BLCK, 20x Multi for Uncore, and 5.866 GT/s QPI


----------



## leadsinga

Awesome thanks for that info ... appreciate the help as the Xeon is totally new to me 

Really looking forward to getting hold of it!


----------



## bill1024

On the EVGA Classified and FTW3 and the higher end boards the base VTT voltage is 1.2v so + 150mv is 1.35V
On the older and lower series boards the base voltage is 1.1V so +250 is 1.35V
I would keep the voltage under 1.35 as said in the other posts. and check voltage with hardware monitor or another monitoring software


----------



## Joossens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Should work fine though you might need to update your bios:
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2957#bios


I've installed my new X5675 yesterday and hitting a BCLK wall at 190, uncore x13; mem x6, CPU at lowest multiplier and VTT at 1.35V.

I'll try one of the Beta bioses today. According to this thread it should be the solution.
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/769801-Help-OC-X58-X5660-Westmere-185ish-bclk-wall

Thanks for the info


----------



## AlienPrime173

Maybe i can get some help from some of you guys? Having issues getting stable OC. for everyday use.

My goal is around 4.1 to 4.5GHz but want it to be for daily use and operation

I have had 4.1GHz fairly stable but can't seem to get it to last. Maybe 10 minutes of prime95 before bsod.


----------



## biZuil

So, my x5650 was supposed to come today, but my forwarding company lost it... They've agreed that if they dont find it within the week, i'll be reimbursed for the package.
Im abit angry, but i may take this opportunity to look into an unlocked Westmere. Is there a big difference between the w3670 . w3680, and w3690? Im leaning towards the w3670 (because its cheaper :b)


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> So, my x5650 was supposed to come today, but my forwarding company lost it... They've agreed that if they dont find it within the week, i'll be reimbursed for the package.
> Im abit angry, but i may take this opportunity to look into an unlocked Westmere. Is there a big difference between the w3670 . w3680, and w3690? Im leaning towards the w3670 (because its cheaper :b)


w3670 is locked, w3680 and w3690 are unlocked. Otherwise, they are pretty similar.


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> w3670 is locked, w3680 and w3690 are unlocked. Otherwise, they are pretty similar.


Whats the multi lock on the w3670? if its higher than the x5650 then i think i'll be okay with that. Maybe i'll look for a cheap x5670 aswell


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Whats the multi lock on the w3670? if its higher than the x5650 then i think i'll be okay with that. Maybe i'll look for a cheap x5670 aswell


I believe it's 25x. A x5670 is probably a better option all around though, it's less expensive and will probably put out less heat which means that you'll have a better chance of getting decent clocks on that 212 Evo.


----------



## biZuil

Alrighty, i just found a few x5670's for around 70-80$. Im on the phone with my forwarding company now, so here's to hoping they find my x5650, and i wont have to play another waiting game for my Xeon :B


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joossens*
> 
> I've installed my new X5675 yesterday and hitting a BCLK wall at 190, uncore x13; mem x6, CPU at lowest multiplier and VTT at 1.35V.
> 
> I'll try one of the Beta bioses today. According to this thread it should be the solution.
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/769801-Help-OC-X58-X5660-Westmere-185ish-bclk-wall
> 
> Thanks for the info


Did the beat bios help the issue?

Now i have one of my own issues at hand, I just started receiving a "C5" stop code bsod,

This is what i have extracted
071316-5453-01.dmp 7/13/2016 11:40:19 PM DRIVER_CORRUPTED_EXPOOL 0x000000c5 00000001`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff803`1c07c100 ntoskrnl.exe ntoskrnl.exe+14f4d0 NT Kernel & System Microsoft® Windows® Operating System Microsoft Corporation 10.0.10240.16841 (th1_st1.160408-1853) x64 ntoskrnl.exe+14f4d0 C:\Windows\Minidump\071316-5453-01.dmp 6 15 10240 399,872 7/13/2016 11:41:10 PM

I've done the usuals, drop core and NB clock. gave a little more juice to a few components, but still get this error.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lokigarson

my application
http://valid.x86.fr/89j7g1
not sure why it states that bus speed 199.99
primed it for couple hours, vcore - 1.28v; QPI/Vtt - 1.25v;
small FTT max temp - 76 C
burntest maximum all 12 threads - 55gflops
CINEBENCH R15 score - 965 (but it fairly unstable sometimes even 930 maybe something wrong?)


really wanted to push it more to make CINEBENCH score over 1000 and I guess I did it(21x210-4.41ghz;vcore-1.35v;qpi-1.35v), but temp was a bit high max 90 C in small FTTs. Is it high for everyday usage or ok?


----------



## leadsinga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Well for starters I don't think you can use the RAM multi to run 1600MHz. It's the curse of the Xeons. Only the 1333 multi. It can be pushed faster via the BLCK though.
> 
> Your QPI Frequency will be best controlled by the QPI PLL Vcore, and the IOH Vcore. I have mine set at 1.325v, and 1.275v respectively. That will help you push 4GHz QPI Freq if you come close to that range. I've also set the QPI Signal Compensation to "Less", as well as the CPU Impedance but I don't think that relates to the QPI.
> 
> I've also set my ICH Vcore to 1.2v Probably not necessary but
> 
> VTT and CPU PWM Frequency - 370 KHz, & 940 KHz
> 
> CPU VTT is at +100mV for 3.6GHz range.. I think that's the upper range for +100mV
> 
> And I am not using Vdroop Control.
> 
> 4.33GHz With HT on, 4GHz QPI Freq, and 3.6GHz Uncore.
> 
> Those settings work well with my chip on the same board we share. Cept yours being a Rev 1.1 I'm running a 24x & 181 BLCK, 20x Multi for Uncore, and 5.866 GT/s QPI


Well got my X5680 yesterday and wacked it in last night.

Have to say impressed so far with it ... followed your basic's above and have it stable @ 4314.

Benched my i7 930 @ 4.2 in CINEBENCH before removing so I had a better idea of just where it was sitting when the new chip went in.

My i7 930 @ 4.2 = 534 score
the X5680 @ 4.3 - 980 score!!!

Wow that impressed me no end.

It is as stable as with current settings, which are yours and a VCore of 1.305.

Tried going up to 4413 (25x176) but it bluescreened after a hour so went to bed to try another day.

There are heaps of area's in the bios that confuse me no end but I am sure with a bit of playing around just locking some stuff down will have it stable at 4413.

Like I say I only changed the basic's to what your thoughts were on settings.

Loving it so far ... PC has a whole new lease on life ... My FPS in iRacing (my sim of choice) we move stable and I was way up by I reckon on average 50fps so I'm up over 180fps which is massive for me.

Sooooooooo can some one give me a list of what I should set things as a start to make the 4400 move stable ... Temps seem fine and pretty balanced across the cores ... I just want to know whether like my i7 930 a good dose of volts and setting these manually will settle it in 

Just wish there was a way of printing the bios settings in Windows so I could post them all for your welcomed and needed comments.

cpu-4189.jpg 154k .jpg file


[URL=https://www.overclock.net/attachments/42934]cpu-4314.jpg 153k .jpg file


cpu-4413.jpg 154k .jpg file


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leadsinga*
> 
> Well got my X5680 yesterday and wacked it in last night.
> 
> Have to say impressed so far with it ... followed your basic's above and have it stable @ 4314.
> 
> Benched my i7 930 @ 4.2 in CINEBENCH before removing so I had a better idea of just where it was sitting when the new chip went in.
> 
> My i7 930 @ 4.2 = 534 score
> the X5680 @ 4.3 - 980 score!!!
> 
> Wow that impressed me no end.
> 
> It is as stable as with current settings, which are yours and a VCore of 1.305.
> 
> Tried going up to 4413 (25x176) but it bluescreened after a hour so went to bed to try another day.
> 
> There are heaps of area's in the bios that confuse me no end but I am sure with a bit of playing around just locking some stuff down will have it stable at 4413.
> 
> Like I say I only changed the basic's to what your thoughts were on settings.
> 
> Loving it so far ... PC has a whole new lease on life ... My FPS in iRacing (my sim of choice) we move stable and I was way up by I reckon on average 50fps so I'm up over 180fps which is massive for me.
> 
> Sooooooooo can some one give me a list of what I should set things as a start to make the 4400 move stable ... Temps seem fine and pretty balanced across the cores ... I just want to know whether like my i7 930 a good dose of volts and setting these manually will settle it in
> 
> Just wish there was a way of printing the bios settings in Windows so I could post them all for your welcomed and needed comments.
> 
> cpu-4189.jpg 154k .jpg file
> 
> 
> [URL=https://www.overclock.net/attachments/42934]cpu-4314.jpg 153k .jpg file
> 
> 
> cpu-4413.jpg 154k .jpg file


lol, all you need is a little more CPU Vcore to get 4.4Ghz. Mine is set to 1.34xx My next > setting is 1.3500 - that's enough to push 4.5GHz with HT off.

I'll shoot some screen shots of my bios for you. Hopefully you won't see my naked reflection, lol jk But seriously what bios pages are you looking for? I think there are about 3 that are fairly important over the rest.


----------



## OCScrub

http://valid.x86.fr/pak2u2


----------



## leadsinga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> lol, all you need is a little more CPU Vcore to get 4.4Ghz. Mine is set to 1.34xx My next > setting is 1.3500 - that's enough to push 4.5GHz with HT off.
> 
> I'll shoot some screen shots of my bios for you. Hopefully you won't see my naked reflection, lol jk But seriously what bios pages are you looking for? I think there are about 3 that are fairly important over the rest.


Thanks for update .... yeah just was not too sure how hard to push it with volts ... thought I would let it bed in a little before jumping all over it.

Screens would be Freq/voltage control, voltage control, CPU Feature ... they are the main ones I think ... Also I think I have HT on ... what's the difference ... that maybe my hand break 

I just don't understand how to set those e.g. QPI new to me.

Promise not to post your naked pic's on facebook ... 

Only other thing I have to sort is my dam Ram ... 12GB shown in CPUz yet windows and bios only see 10GB.

Running 6x matched 2G sticks, they have never worked properly ... gurrr ... that's for another day.

Must say I am impressed with the difference the CPU has provided ... Know I'm late to the party but at least I will buy the next round


----------



## Joossens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Did the beat bios help the issue?
> 
> Now i have one of my own issues at hand, I just started receiving a "C5" stop code bsod,
> 
> This is what i have extracted
> 071316-5453-01.dmp 7/13/2016 11:40:19 PM DRIVER_CORRUPTED_EXPOOL 0x000000c5 00000001`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff803`1c07c100 ntoskrnl.exe ntoskrnl.exe+14f4d0 NT Kernel & System Microsoft® Windows® Operating System Microsoft Corporation 10.0.10240.16841 (th1_st1.160408-1853) x64 ntoskrnl.exe+14f4d0 C:\Windows\Minidump\071316-5453-01.dmp 6 15 10240 399,872 7/13/2016 11:41:10 PM
> 
> I've done the usuals, drop core and NB clock. gave a little more juice to a few components, but still get this error.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Yes, I have gotten bckl 200x21 stable, higher mutiplier and it wont boot.
Got some new faster ram now (1866) so i'm going to try with x10 multiplier and lower bclk to get the 23x multi stable.
Also did some benchmarks with my i7 [email protected] and when I get the xeon stable at 4.4Ghz I'll post some comparisons I'm counting on major improvements


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leadsinga*
> 
> Thanks for update .... yeah just was not too sure how hard to push it with volts ... thought I would let it bed in a little before jumping all over it.
> 
> Screens would be Freq/voltage control, voltage control, CPU Feature ... they are the main ones I think ... Also I think I have HT on ... what's the difference ... that maybe my hand break
> 
> I just don't understand how to set those e.g. QPI new to me.
> 
> Promise not to post your naked pic's on facebook ...
> 
> Only other thing I have to sort is my dam Ram ... 12GB shown in CPUz yet windows and bios only see 10GB.
> 
> Running 6x matched 2G sticks, they have never worked properly ... gurrr ... that's for another day.
> 
> Must say I am impressed with the difference the CPU has provided ... Know I'm late to the party but at least I will buy the next round


I try n stay away from Intel Max stated safe limits because when running stability tests they have a tendency to pull more vcore on the CPU than what it idles at. Even without any power savings features on, or with Vdroop enabled. e.g. I am stable at 4.5GHz using 1.35v but when IBT is pushing the chip it jumps to 1.355. It's not much but ...

HT aka Hyper Threading is Intels name for the implementation of a logical thread to the physical core thread. Hyper-threading adds another thread to each core. So if you enable all 6 cores you'll have 12 threads. HT on will put more stress on the subsystem and will heat up the processor quicker. Some applications benefit from it some do not. I find it helps with DX11 games.

Frequency/Voltage Control









Voltage Control









CPU Feature









The QPI Frequency settings are simple. Each has a set multiplier. I think most boards use the same multiplier per QPI speed. But with our EVGA boards 6.4 GT/s uses 24, 5.86 GT/s uses 22, 4.8 GT/s uses 18, and I think slow mode uses 16. All these multis are influenced by the BLCK speed. Hence the QPI Freq changes when you change your BLCK speed. e.g. my BLCK is 181 and I'm using 5.86 GT/s (22 multi) which comes out to 3982MHz. 4GHz is pushing the limit of the QPI Frequency from what I've been told.

Haha

The DRAM Timings could be doing that. I know if they are manually changed they can cause the motherboard to not recognize one of the dimms. There are other possibilities that are causing one of the sticks to not be read. You'll have to look more into that.

I think once I learned how to overclock on X58 I got a better idea how my RAM sticks were. They are a great set. 900MHz is about the limit using the 1n/1T command rate. Pushing it higher will eventually require me to loosen it to 2T. As long as you keep your DIMM voltage within .050 of your Uncore VTT things will be ok. But as stated before do not push your Uncore VTT beyond 1.35v

Hope this helps

if anyone notices anything wrong please correct me

EDIT: resizing pics


----------



## AlienPrime173

updated to newest bios and got a very solid oc. 4.23GHz at 1.34375v (vdroop shows 1.305v pull) but i'll keep it extra for now. Ran 20~ hrs p95 and no errors/warning

ended up getting ram to 1650~ mhz 6-7-6-20-1t at 1.5v

I am able to get over 4.8GHz but nothing this stable. Going to leave it at 4.2 for the daily operation


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlienPrime173*
> 
> updated to newest bios and got a very solid oc. 4.23GHz at 1.34375v (vdroop shows 1.305v pull) but i'll keep it extra for now. Ran 20~ hrs p95 and no errors/warning
> 
> ended up getting ram to 1650~ mhz 6-7-6-20-1t at 1.5v
> 
> I am able to get over 4.8GHz but nothing this stable. Going to leave it at 4.2 for the daily operation


I would also run Real Bench, Stress test, and IBT. Just to be a little more sure. Also games have a strong tendency to reveal any instability. So run your games if you have any on that machine.


----------



## ptgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> its printed on the CPU IHS, clean the thermal paste off, its the bottom row, usually a few numbers, letter, then numbers
> 
> B batches usually are better than A


Sorry, I was too lazy to dismount the heatsink once again and clean the thermal paste off, so the batch n° will remain unknown until I fry the chip ;-)

BTW, I'm "stable" @ 4420 MHz after 12.5 hours of Prime95 small FFTs using 1.325 Vcore, 1.275 V QPI, LLC on and HT off. My temps are high but I don't care. I don't really trust the sensors and, if I finally fry this W3680, I'll buy a X5675 in replacement 

This thread greatly helped me find the right settings very quickly. Now I know I have to try to tweak more: either lower the voltages or raise the freqs little by little until I reach the limits and then validate the stability with longer Prime95 and games.

IMGP0007.jpg 74k .jpg file


IMGP0008.jpg 82k .jpg file


IMGP0009.jpg 83k .jpg file


IMGP0011.jpg 76k .jpg file


4420_2_3_cpu-z_3.jpg 199k .jpg file


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Got a new GTX 1080 yesterday so I retired the Titan-X to the kids computer. Here is a 3dmark11 bench with the X5670 and R3E system:



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11417856*


----------



## DRKreiger

damn son.. life injected even longer to our beloved dinosaur platform baby!!!!


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Did the beat bios help the issue?
> 
> Now i have one of my own issues at hand, I just started receiving a "C5" stop code bsod,
> 
> This is what i have extracted
> 071316-5453-01.dmp 7/13/2016 11:40:19 PM DRIVER_CORRUPTED_EXPOOL 0x000000c5 00000001`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff803`1c07c100 ntoskrnl.exe ntoskrnl.exe+14f4d0 NT Kernel & System Microsoft® Windows® Operating System Microsoft Corporation 10.0.10240.16841 (th1_st1.160408-1853) x64 ntoskrnl.exe+14f4d0 C:\Windows\Minidump\071316-5453-01.dmp 6 15 10240 399,872 7/13/2016 11:41:10 PM
> 
> I've done the usuals, drop core and NB clock. gave a little more juice to a few components, but still get this error.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


I have seen that error message: DRIVER_CORRUPTED_EXPOOL when using EVGA Precision or other monitoring software installed in the PC. In case you are using any similar software using the RivaTuner Statistics Server I would try uninstalling all of them. Took me a few days to nail that a few years ago..


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> I have seen that error message: DRIVER_CORRUPTED_EXPOOL when using EVGA Precision or other monitoring software installed in the PC. In case you are using any similar software using the RivaTuner Statistics Server I would try uninstalling all of them. Took me a few days to nail that a few years ago..


HMMMM I do have MSI afterburner installed, I believe that uses the riva tuner statistics. I'll have to check it out


----------



## leadsinga

Well ... Spent a few hours tweaking a little over the weekend.

Now have the X5680 stable @ 4.413 running 1.34V

Can get it to boot comfitably into windows and happy @4.5 @4.55 but crashing during testing.

Temps are fine, I do not see it getting over 70 with full load and the temps are level across the board.

I think it is a ram issue that is crashing the system.

As mentioned before running a Evga X58 SLI Classified ... And running 12GB Corsair Dominator-GT 2000MHz DDR3.

This is 6 x 2G ... Ram is 2 sets of triple.

Rig detects 10GB in bios (12GB in CPUz) and for the mountains of reading over the weekend it seems EVGA boards have a issue all 6 slots.

I have tested all in slot 1, and all in 6G mode, but as soon as I get all installed one of the slots stops detecting.

So I will try a few more tests tonight as read a few voltage suggestions on the VTT which I am according to all I have read am not pushing the volts enough (suggestions range from +150 - +300) currently I am at +100 and looking at my old I7 I ran it at +250 then so that maybe the issue.

Ether way I am still happy as with the current settings ether way as I am solid @4413 and get 965 on benching compared to 563 on my old chip.

I am considering new ram but it is hard to get Triple kits now, I have read Dual ram will be 30%slower than triples so wondering whether if I get 3x 8G DDR3 1866Mhz (GSkill or Kingston) whether that would work better than Dual or the 6 slots I currently run.

Ram at the moment are sitting at 1750Mhz so it would be inside the spec of the ram 

I know I could sell money still as they are awesome and I have all the packaging and fan etc.

So yeah think I need to fix my ram issue to stabilise @4.5.

Would love to get 1000 bench so advice welcomed 

Thanks for all the help, loving the upgrade!!!!


----------



## DRKreiger

I went from 6 2 gig sticks to 3 8 gig sticks as well. As long as the production date, or string are close together, you will be fine. You could also get a quad channel kit. 32 gigs ddr3 quad channel not too badly priced

I always promote the kit i have from my experience on this platform.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148659
Will do 2200mhz @ 9-9-9-24 1t 1.58V's


----------



## DRKreiger

have a chance to get a free msi X power z97 AC. then it would be purchase a 4770k or the 4790k. That would be all that i would need.

Is this a worthy upgrade?


----------



## leadsinga

Well ... Spent a few hours tweaking a little over the weekend.

Now have the X5680 stable @ 4.413 running 1.34V

Can get it to boot comfitably into windows and happy @4.5 @4.55 but crashing during testing.

Temps are fine, I do not see it getting over 70 with full load and the temps are level across the board.

I think it is a ram issue that is crashing the system.

As mentioned before running a Evga X58 SLI Classified ... And running 12GB Corsair Dominator-GT 2000MHz DDR3.

This is 6 x 2G ... Ram is 2 sets of triple.

Rig detects 10GB in bios (12GB in CPUz) and for the mountains of reading over the weekend it seems EVGA boards have a issue all 6 slots.

I have tested all in slot 1, and all in 6G mode, but as soon as I get all installed one of the slots stops detecting.

So I will try a few more tests tonight as read a few voltage suggestions on the VTT which I am according to all I have read am not pushing the volts enough (suggestions range from +150 - +300) currently I am at +100 and looking at my old I7 I ran it at +250 then so that maybe the issue.

Ether way I am still happy as with the current settings ether way as I am solid @4413 and get 965 on benching compared to 563 on my old chip.

I am considering new ram but it is hard to get Triple kits now, I have read Dual ram will be 30%slower than triples so wondering whether if I get 3x 8G DDR3 1866Mhz (GSkill or Kingston) whether that would work better than Dual or the 6 slots I currently run.

Ram at the moment are sitting at 1750Mhz so it would be inside the spec of the ram 

I know I could sell money still as they are awesome and I have all the packaging and fan etc.

So yeah think I need to fix my ram issue to stabilise @4.5.

Would love to get 1000 bench so advice welcomed 

Thanks for all the help, loving the upgrade!!!!


----------



## leadsinga

Sorry PC double posted


----------



## OCmember

@leadsinga What ram kit is it? Is it an Elpida Hyper kit? My kit has survived. It's an old MGH-E IC kit. If it is do not give up on them. They are way better than anything made today. I have two 8GB Ballistix Tactical LP sticks and the tRFC timings are insanely loose. It's VERY noticeable with the UT series, in comparison. They are DEFINITELY not gaming memory sticks.


----------



## OCmember

Also if you HT is on, you might want to turn that off and see if it's stable at 4.55GHz


----------



## leadsinga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> @leadsinga What ram kit is it? Is it an Elpida Hyper kit? My kit has survived. It's an old MGH-E IC kit. If it is do not give up on them. They are way better than anything made today. I have two 8GB Ballistix Tactical LP sticks and the tRFC timings are insanely loose. It's VERY noticeable with the UT series, in comparison. They are DEFINITELY not gaming memory sticks.


Yes mate I think they are ... 99% sure anyway ... I have 2 kits ... so 6 x 2G sticks with the dual fan coolers.

They work fine as triples but soon as I full all 6 slots then they don't detect all 12GB and I believe the load is killing my final overclock.

Def have HT at the moment ... running without droop etc ... just looked at my old bios setup for the i7 and I was running +200mv CPU VTT ... I'm only on 100mv at the moment so will give that a tweak 

Will check the spec's tonight on the ram modules ... Think I may see if I can get it stable at 4500 with 6 gigs and then decide what to do afterwards ... I just think running less slots will drop overall loads on the whole system thus why I am thinking about it all.

Murray


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leadsinga*
> 
> Yes mate I think they are ... 99% sure anyway ... I have 2 kits ... so 6 x 2G sticks with the dual fan coolers.
> 
> They work fine as triples but soon as I full all 6 slots then they don't detect all 12GB and I believe the load is killing my final overclock.
> 
> Def have HT at the moment ... running without droop etc ... just looked at my old bios setup for the i7 and I was running +200mv CPU VTT ... I'm only on 100mv at the moment so will give that a tweak
> 
> Will check the spec's tonight on the ram modules ... Think I may see if I can get it stable at 4500 with 6 gigs and then decide what to do afterwards ... I just think running less slots will drop overall loads on the whole system thus why I am thinking about it all.
> 
> Murray


Very nice kits if they are! +200mV will pusht the CPU VTT over the recommended voltage, do NOT do that. Also get a multi meter to check the voltages on the terminals. As others have said the CPU VTT defaults to 1.20v with the latest EVGA Classified 760 bios, 1.35v is the max. From what I've heard going out of safe specs with this setting is a CPU killer. I would go as high as 1.325v with the CPU VTT (+125mV)


----------



## leadsinga

Well had think I have found my ram issue.

I cleaned all the slots and then retested one ram at a time in slot one.

What do you know I have 1 dead stick!!!

So my 2x triple sets of Corsair CMG6GX3MA2000C8 1 of the ones in triple set 10120714 is dead 

So lets see what the warrantee is like.

Just running on triple with the good set and already my PC is a heap faster so I have the sneaky feeling that its what has caused a lot of my issues.

Funny they all tested fine over the weekend ... but now I have proof.

Will try some more overclocking tomorrow night as I have already dropped the vcore to 1.329 and its stable


----------



## Qiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leadsinga*
> 
> Well had think I have found my ram issue.
> 
> I cleaned all the slots and then retested one ram at a time in slot one.
> 
> What do you know I have 1 dead stick!!!
> 
> So my 2x triple sets of Corsair CMG6GX3MA2000C8 1 of the ones in triple set 10120714 is dead
> 
> So lets see what the warrantee is like.
> 
> Just running on triple with the good set and already my PC is a heap faster so I have the sneaky feeling that its what has caused a lot of my issues.
> 
> Funny they all tested fine over the weekend ... but now I have proof.
> 
> Will try some more overclocking tomorrow night as I have already dropped the vcore to 1.329 and its stable


Funny you mention a bad stick. I have an old mushkin 999000 kit and 1 module failed this weekend too. They are rated for 1.65V but in bios it is set to Auto for 1.6V running at 1333MHz.


----------



## Hudson187

Hiya all!

Long time lurker, however I just joined the Xeon club!! Got a X5675, lot b, here with my Sabertooth X58 board; I'm coming from a i7 950 which was o/c to 3.7. I'm also going to be installing a H110i water cooling system and a 1070 Gaming X, MSI model. Does anyone have recommended bios settings to hit at least 4.2? I'd like to see 4.5 if possible -- this is primarily a gaming machine that sees about 10 hours of gaming a week, if that. Also, my memory is 9-9-9-24 (I think.. if memory serves me right), maxed out at 24GB.

Thanks!!


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hudson187*
> 
> Hiya all!
> 
> Long time lurker, however I just joined the Xeon club!! Got a X5675, lot b, here with my Sabertooth X58 board; I'm coming from a i7 950 which was o/c to 3.7. I'm also going to be installing a H110i water cooling system and a 1070 Gaming X, MSI model. Does anyone have recommended bios settings to hit at least 4.2? I'd like to see 4.5 if possible -- this is primarily a gaming machine that sees about 10 hours of gaming a week, if that. Also, my memory is 9-9-9-24 (I think.. if memory serves me right), maxed out at 24GB.
> 
> Thanks!!


Welcome to the dinosaur resorection thread.

You could get 4.5 put of it. Bit you'd have to get Lucky ish. What's the entire batch no.?


----------



## DR4G00N

My X58A-OC started acting up yesterday.







Boots with post code 00 then 88 and then powers off. Oddly I can boot into the bios after removing the cmos battery for a while but it quickly crashes and shows 00 again. I wish I could figure this out, it was just fine when I finished using it on saturday.


----------



## Joossens

I'm struggling with overclocking my x5675, it's not clocking as I expected.
I tried following this guide:
http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/07/3-step-overclocking-guide-bloomfield-and-gulftown/

My first step was to get my max BCLK.
I put my ram divider at x8, uncore x14, QPI on lowest setting (not slow), CPU multiplier x12
Max BCLK 220 easy  Stable prime and LINX both 12hours.

So I thought well this is fun!
Let's up the CPU multiplier.
Got 200x21 stable at reasonable voltages:
CPU and VTT both 1.325V

But upping the multiplier to 22-23 failed miserably.
At x23 multiplier the highest stable (30min) BCLK was 175.
Any higher and it will not post sometimes it just makes it to windows and crashes.
BSOD codes 50-1A-7E most of them related to VTT or memory. But my 1866Mhz ram is running way below specs and perfectly stable at 200x21 and 220x12. Memory multi at 8.

And to get 175x23 stable I upped the voltages of CPUvcore and VTT to 1.35V witch is the maximum allowable.

I'm not sure about CPU PLL and IOH or ICH voltages, I played around with these but didn't see any gains. so put them back to stock values.

Also just want to mention I'm custom watercooling this chip and cpu temps at load are between 50-60C.

Please show me some magic trick to get this chip to its full potential


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joossens*
> 
> I'm struggling with overclocking my x5675, it's not clocking as I expected.
> I tried following this guide:
> http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/07/3-step-overclocking-guide-bloomfield-and-gulftown/
> 
> My first step was to get my max BCLK.
> I put my ram divider at x8, uncore x14, QPI on lowest setting (not slow), CPU multiplier x12
> Max BCLK 220 easy  Stable prime and LINX both 12hours.
> 
> So I thought well this is fun!
> Let's up the CPU multiplier.
> Got 200x21 stable at reasonable voltages:
> CPU and VTT both 1.325V
> 
> But upping the multiplier to 22-23 failed miserably.
> At x23 multiplier the highest stable (30min) BCLK was 175.
> Any higher and it will not post sometimes it just makes it to windows and crashes.
> BSOD codes 50-1A-7E most of them related to VTT or memory. But my 1866Mhz ram is running way below specs and perfectly stable at 200x21 and 220x12. Memory multi at 8.
> 
> And to get 175x23 stable I upped the voltages of CPUvcore and VTT to 1.35V witch is the maximum allowable.
> 
> I'm not sure about CPU PLL and IOH or ICH voltages, I played around with these but didn't see any gains. so put them back to stock values.
> 
> Also just want to mention I'm custom watercooling this chip and cpu temps at load are between 50-60C.
> 
> Please show me some magic trick to get this chip to its full potential


Drop VTT to 1.3V and bump vcore to 1.38, should get you over the 22 multi wall, and yes it'll be fine, the VTT is the one that REALLY cannot go over 1.35, the vcore over 1.35 just means the chip won't last 10-20 years

BTW PLL is clock generation, lock it at 1.8 or don't touch it, IOH is north bridge and can be set to 1.2v, and ICH is south bridge and can be set to 1.4v(the max). Make sure when you bump the multi that you have a nice board with a clean clock generator


----------



## Joossens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Drop VTT to 1.3V and bump vcore to 1.38, should get you over the 22 multi wall, and yes it'll be fine, the VTT is the one that REALLY cannot go over 1.35, the vcore over 1.35 just means the chip won't last 10-20 years
> 
> BTW PLL is clock generation, lock it at 1.8 or don't touch it, IOH is north bridge and can be set to 1.2v, and ICH is south bridge and can be set to 1.4v(the max). Make sure when you bump the multi that you have a nice board with a clean clock generator


My board is a gigabyte ga-ex58-extreme, should be ok I think.
If I can reach 220BCLK stable I would say clock generator is ok.

Ok I'll give this a try


----------



## Zaor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joossens*
> 
> My board is a gigabyte ga-ex58-extreme, should be ok I think.
> If I can reach 220BCLK stable I would say clock generator is ok.
> 
> Ok I'll give this a try


Delete


----------



## Hudson187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Welcome to the dinosaur resorection thread.
> 
> You could get 4.5 put of it. Bit you'd have to get Lucky ish. What's the entire batch no.?


Batch number is 3107B162


----------



## voxson5

HI all,

I was hoping that someone could provide some troubleshooting direction.

I had a Win10 software fail when I logged into my Microsoft account (I had previously left this out on the install), this caused all sorts of weird text overwriting glitches on the start menu etc. Once I logged out and removed this the issues resolved. Annoyingly this is also when my 970 started coil whining like a banshee...(separate issue, RMA approved and waiting for result on this).

However, since that time whenever I resume from sleep over a few hours (always repeatable if in sleep mode overnight) if I run any game, the sound is all stutter. The stutters exponentially get worse and within 10-15 minutes (sometimes less) the PC will freeze.

If I start from a cold boot there is no issue.

I have tried having a play with the sleep / hibernate options and BIOS settings. Tried with a reset BIOS on default settings, and even did a clean install of Win10. No change.

It is more of a convenience issue with not having to wait the 10 seconds for the cold boot..

Any ideas where I could continue troubleshooting?

RIIIG w/x5670 running 1003 BIOS, 550W gold rated PSU (Arrum or something brand)


----------



## tenkenryu

I have a asus rampage 3 formula board with a x5670 voy. I am new to verclocking and have tried overclocking to 4.2 gigs. I have checked several forums and was recommended to here by a youtuber. I can get a 3.5 overclock stable using the auto settings on everything except the voltage is 1.26 and I just up the blck. The multiplier is 22 but is set to auto. I'm running tri channel 12gb of ram which has 7 7 7 7 20 timing at 1600mzh Any advice would be much appreciated on getting to 4.2


----------



## Joossens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenkenryu*
> 
> I have a asus rampage 3 formula board with a x5670 voy. I am new to verclocking and have tried overclocking to 4.2 gigs. I have checked several forums and was recommended to here by a youtuber. I can get a 3.5 overclock stable using the auto settings on everything except the voltage is 1.26 and I just up the blck. The multiplier is 22 but is set to auto. I'm running tri channel 12gb of ram which has 7 7 7 7 20 timing at 1600mzh Any advice would be much appreciated on getting to 4.2


A basic guide is found here, use the recomendations for "gulftown".
As maximum 24/7 voltages it is recommended not to go over 1.35 Vcore and 1.35 VTT

cheers,
jo


----------



## Elkasir

I can confirm that the Samsung 950 Pro 256GB NVME SSD in a Asus Hyper M.2 X4 PCI-E Mini Card on my Asus P6T Deluxe with X58 chipset and Xeon X5650 works out of the box (default BIOS settings).

At first it didn't seem to work with my custom BIOS setting. After fiddling about, I found out that I needed to enable Asus Express Gate in the BIOS. Never imagined I would need this feature enabled to recognize the card for booting.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

What is Express Gate and why isn't it present in my RIIIE? I never seen anything called Express Gate in my BIOS.


----------



## DRKreiger

Express gate is a mini OS that gives you access to small apps like skype, the web, photos, and some little games. loads in about 5 seconds. Very limited, and with the speeds that OS's load now a days with SSD's, it is really a last resort tool. Or a just quick look at email, or skype and shut down. Does not load any data from the hard drive house O.S. It is only about 500mb, and almost useless.

I don't think my Bios has express gate in it either.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah I now remember it too. I see why it would be surprising to have to have it enabled for the 950 SSD to work. Very strange as it doesn't seem like a feature related to the SSD in any way shape or form.


----------



## GENXLR

Hi, I wanted to get another machine added to the club, issue is I haven't had internet for months and only have my phone, how should i verify the rig?


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> What is Express Gate and why isn't it present in my RIIIE? I never seen anything called Express Gate in my BIOS.


I only remember it being present in certain P6 series LGA1366 model motherboards. The Rampage III Extreme never had that option and I never saw it either on the Rampage III Extreme.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> I only remember it being present in certain P6 series LGA1366 model motherboards. The Rampage III Extreme never had that option and I never saw it either on the Rampage III Extreme.


Yeah I seen it on some boards that I had thought about getting way back when too. Back around the time of XP 64, Vista and early 7 I was getting a new motherboard and CPU every 6 months or so, sometimes sooner. It's amazes me that I have now had this R3E since its release, just amazing.


----------



## Elkasir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah I now remember it too. I see why it would be surprising to have to have it enabled for the 950 SSD to work. Very strange as it doesn't seem like a feature related to the SSD in any way shape or form.


I remember reading that the X58 can't handle M2 disk booting from a PCI-E adapter card because it doesn't have UEFI, only BIOS. So maybe Asus Express Gate acts as some sort of UEFI?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkasir*
> 
> I remember reading that the X58 can't handle M2 disk booting from a PCI-E adapter card because it doesn't have UEFI, only BIOS. So maybe Asus Express Gate acts as some sort of UEFI?


I'm booting from a M.2 SSD daily. No UEFI on my system. Some of them actually works fine on the X58 platform.

Edit:
Oh and welcome to the OCN forum.


----------



## Elkasir

Great to read that it is possible on other non-UEFI boards as well. More incentive to keep our beloved X58's around for a while longer!

Thank you for the welcome. Glad this place exists.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elkasir*
> 
> I remember reading that the X58 can't handle M2 disk booting from a PCI-E adapter card because it doesn't have UEFI, only BIOS. So maybe Asus Express Gate acts as some sort of UEFI?


That's not possible because my board boots the 950 Pro perfectly and it doesn't have any UEFI or express gate.

Edit: I might as well explain this. The 950 Pro has legacy mode IDE built into its firmware, so old school x58 platform thinks it's nothing more than a IDE hard drive which will almost ALWAYS show up on the BIOS boot menu drop down. Once the board initializes it via IDE, the OS starts to load, and once that happens the OS is smart enough to realize it's a SSD using NVMe so the proper driver gets loaded during the time the OS is initializing all the hardware.

So yes some M.2 drives do not work, but the ones with built-in legacy mode IDE (I would assume the SCSI protocol would work too but not sure any manufacturer has tried that yet) work just fine to get the BIOS to see them.


----------



## OCmember

Waiting for an Intel based PCIe drive to work on X58


----------



## tenkenryu

I hit a wall I have an asus rampage 3 formula board I got a x5670 to 3.97 ghz overclock at 22 ration 180 bclk auto all settings except load line calibration which is set to 100% 1.26 score and you/dram to 1.21. Now I'm trying to get to my goal of 4.2 and every time I go 4 ghz and up it will not post or goes into boot loop I have uped the core to 1.35 and the Ali to 1.25 but no success any suggestions would be much appreciated


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenkenryu*
> 
> I hit a wall I have an asus rampage 3 formula board I got a x5670 to 3.97 ghz overclock at 22 ration 180 bclk auto all settings except load line calibration which is set to 100% 1.26 score and you/dram to 1.21. Now I'm trying to get to my goal of 4.2 and every time I go 4 ghz and up it will not post or goes into boot loop I have uped the core to 1.35 and the Ali to 1.25 but no success any suggestions would be much appreciated


What QPI frequency are you at? It maxes out around 7.5 to 8 GTs-1. Set QPI multi to one notch above slow mode.


----------



## tenkenryu

I have it set to auto I'll try doing the setting above slow mode


----------



## Elkasir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> That's not possible because my board boots the 950 Pro perfectly and it doesn't have any UEFI or express gate.
> 
> Edit: I might as well explain this. The 950 Pro has legacy mode IDE built into its firmware, so old school x58 platform thinks it's nothing more than a IDE hard drive which will almost ALWAYS show up on the BIOS boot menu drop down. Once the board initializes it via IDE, the OS starts to load, and once that happens the OS is smart enough to realize it's a SSD using NVMe so the proper driver gets loaded during the time the OS is initializing all the hardware.
> 
> So yes some M.2 drives do not work, but the ones with built-in legacy mode IDE (I would assume the SCSI protocol would work too but not sure any manufacturer has tried that yet) work just fine to get the BIOS to see them.


Thanks a lot for this clear explanation. Now it makes sense why some NVME SSD's work and some don't.


----------



## Elkasir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tenkenryu*
> 
> I hit a wall I have an asus rampage 3 formula board I got a x5670 to 3.97 ghz overclock at 22 ration 180 bclk auto all settings except load line calibration which is set to 100% 1.26 score and you/dram to 1.21. Now I'm trying to get to my goal of 4.2 and every time I go 4 ghz and up it will not post or goes into boot loop I have uped the core to 1.35 and the Ali to 1.25 but no success any suggestions would be much appreciated


Have you tried upping the CPU PLL voltage? I had to increase it before I could go past 3.8Ghz on my X5650.


----------



## tenkenryu

I had it on auto so I've not tried to manually set it what are the safe numbers or how should I gradually up it?


----------



## Elkasir

I have used the information on the i7 in the excerpt from the link I posted above:
Quote:


> The default PLL voltage is 1.8 V, and Intel's absolute maximum for this is 1.98 V, but you shouldn't need to get anywhere near that. Intel's new i7, i5, and i3 CPUs don't require much of an increase in PLL, so you can probably get by increasing it to at most 1.9 V.


Try 1.81V first and see if it posts, up with 0.01V after each failure. When at 1.9V and it still doesn't work I tried upping the Vcore and starting with a lower CPU PLL.

Maybe a more experienced overclocker can comment?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Be careful with the CPU PLL. I've hit very high clocks on several CPUs without touching the CPU PLL. It can kill your CPU quicker than high vCore.


----------



## GENXLR

Honestly you should NEVER touch PLL. Only time i ever touched PLL was when I blew up an Engineering sample 990x at 8 something ghz(lol cooled my CPU with 2 A/C compressors and a custom block) and even then, my PLL wasn't over 1.82. at 6Ghz, we were posting with PLL on AUTO, which when we checked the voltage with a probe, it reported 1.8ish V

wish i still had pictures of the RIG. That thing looked like it belonged in Tron


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I just set the CPU PLL to 1.7v and forget about it.


----------



## GENXLR

mine doesn't allow 1.7, just 1.8


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Hey Guys, x58 and USB 3.0 question

Please raise your hand if you have a x58 motherboard and can boot USB media on a USB 3.0 or 3.1 port, using a USB 3.0 flash drive. I have a Rampage III Extreme, it has on board USB 3.0, probably first usb 3.0 chipset ever, but it is NOT seen in my BIOS. No matter what usb device I connect it is never listed in the BIOS as something I can boot off. I can only boot from my USB 2.0 ports, even using the USB 3.0 drives, they only boot from the 2.0 ports. However, a friend of mine also has the same (NEC I think) chipset on his x58 mobo and has always been able to boot off of it.

I have a aftermarket USB 3.0 PCIe card as well, and also it is NOT seen in the bios when bootable media is present. I just purchased a USB 3.1 PCIe x4 card (Gigabyte GC-USB3.1) and wondering now if I will finally be able to boot off of it. I sure hope so.

Is ANYONE here capable of booting off USB 3.0 or 3.1 ports on your x58 based system, and if so what is your setup and exact usb devices? What are the pre-requisites for USB 3.0 booting? I feel like I am the only one who can't boot on USB 3.0 media, what gives?

*EDIT:* I think I figured it out finally. Had to do some serious testing with a USB 2.0 cable. My On board USB 3.0 do not see USB 3.0 devices (in BIOS anyway) UNTIL after I connect them to a USB 2.0 extension cable. This tells me I have a defective USB 3.0 chip or bad traces on the board or two bad ports. However, it still doesn't explain why I can't boot USB 3.0 media from USB 3.0 PCIe cards.

Anyone at all please?


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hey Guys, x58 and USB 3.0 question
> 
> Please raise your hand if you have a x58 motherboard and can boot USB media on a USB 3.0 or 3.1 port, using a USB 3.0 flash drive. I have a Rampage III Extreme, it has on board USB 3.0, probably first usb 3.0 chipset ever, but it is NOT seen in my BIOS. No matter what usb device I connect it is never listed in the BIOS as something I can boot off. I can only boot from my USB 2.0 ports, even using the USB 3.0 drives, they only boot from the 2.0 ports. However, a friend of mine also has the same (NEC I think) chipset on his x58 mobo and has always been able to boot off of it.
> 
> I have a aftermarket USB 3.0 PCIe card as well, and also it is NOT seen in the bios when bootable media is present. I just purchased a USB 3.1 PCIe x4 card (Gigabyte GC-USB3.1) and wondering now if I will finally be able to boot off of it. I sure hope so.
> 
> Is ANYONE here capable of booting off USB 3.0 or 3.1 ports on your x58 based system, and if so what is your setup and exact usb devices? What are the pre-requisites for USB 3.0 booting? I feel like I am the only one who can't boot on USB 3.0 media, what gives?
> 
> *EDIT:* I think I figured it out finally. Had to do some serious testing with a USB 2.0 cable. My On board USB 3.0 do not see USB 3.0 devices (in BIOS anyway) UNTIL after I connect them to a USB 2.0 extension cable. This tells me I have a defective USB 3.0 chip or bad traces on the board or two bad ports. However, it still doesn't explain why I can't boot USB 3.0 media from USB 3.0 PCIe cards.
> 
> Anyone at all please?


Not sure, my laptop has the same USB 3.0 NEC chipset and I can boot from it as well

What are your bios settings for USB?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Not sure, my laptop has the same USB 3.0 NEC chipset and I can boot from it as well
> 
> What are your bios settings for USB?


The BIOS settings are what ever I happen to have them at, besides the settings don't matter, I've tried every possible setting including turning it off (because). You said you can boot using the USb 3.0 port, *you mean with a USB 3.0 flash device right?* I can also boot on the USb 3.0 port, but only with USB 2.0 flash devices, which defeats the purpose for me.

NOTHING USB 3.0 is seen by my BIOS when connected to the USB 3.0 ports. So I give up until the new 3.1 card comes in.


----------



## GENXLR

I have a 128gb sandisk ultra plugged in, I can boot from it only when legacy USB is set to enabled, I think, I'd have to test again and I hate wiping that flash drive to test stuff, cuz its full


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I have a 128gb sandisk ultra plugged in, I can boot from it only when legacy USB is set to enabled, I think, I'd have to test again and I hate wiping that flash drive to test stuff, cuz its full


Yeah Legacy USB is enabled on mine as well (although I don't have any USB 1.1 devices to care about that legacy mode), but I've tried it with it disabled too = No change, USB 3.0 is not seen as a bootable device.

I assume now its just a BIOS modification I need to hunt down somehow.


----------



## Joossens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Drop VTT to 1.3V and bump vcore to 1.38, should get you over the 22 multi wall, and yes it'll be fine, the VTT is the one that REALLY cannot go over 1.35, the vcore over 1.35 just means the chip won't last 10-20 years
> 
> BTW PLL is clock generation, lock it at 1.8 or don't touch it, IOH is north bridge and can be set to 1.2v, and ICH is south bridge and can be set to 1.4v(the max). Make sure when you bump the multi that you have a nice board with a clean clock generator


I think I found a stable 4.4ghz 
It seems I only had to bump vcore to 1.356v and drop vtt to stock.
But this was not stable until I upped the ICH and IOH vore volts to 1.28v I hope these are not killing my chipset.
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joossens*
> 
> I think I found a stable 4.4ghz
> It seems I only had to bump vcore to 1.356v and drop vtt to stock.
> But this was not stable until I upped the ICH and IOH vore volts to 1.28v I hope these are not killing my chipset.
> Thanks for the advice!


Vcore = 1.356v isn't much to worry about. As long as your temps are decent you will be fine IMO.

ICH & IOH at 1.28v is nothing to worry about either.


----------



## Joossens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Vcore = 1.356v isn't much to worry about. As long as your temps are decent you will be fine IMO.
> 
> ICH & IOH at 1.28v is nothing to worry about either.


I spoke too soon :-( had to bump the vcore one notch higher 1.362V now it seems happier. It failed earlier after 1h30 prime95. Temps are not a problem custom watercooling cpu/gpu and Northbridge. Temps under full load 55°C


----------



## ptgs

I finally have a question. I have my W3680 @4.4 running together with a GTX 970 @ stock speed. Do you guys think it'd be worth to upgrade to a 1070 or would it be CPU bottlenecked?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptgs*
> 
> I finally have a question. I have my W3680 @4.4 running together with a GTX 970 @ stock speed. Do you guys think it'd be worth to upgrade to a 1070 or would it be CPU bottlenecked?


It's worth it. Still a big jump in performance even with the older w3680.

See a few posts back that my x5670 @4GHz pushes a Titan-X pretty good(gpu score)

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/8700#post_25352679*

Generally, Titan-X just a little bit better than a 1070.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

What are the "real" scores for TItan X on a "modern" CPU? I tried browsing the database for 3DMark a few times, but it return smulti-GPU results when asked it for single-GPU submissions, so I probably won't find out much on my own.

That said, a GTX 1060 should work full-power with an X5650 @ 4.0 GHz over PCI-E 2.0 x16 , shouldn't it?


----------



## Qiko

I am a bit confused on overclocking the memory for the Xeon 56xx series for x58 boards. Will I be able to run faster memory with stock CPU settings?

Ex.
If the ram is rated for 1600MHz, will I be able to manually set the speed, timings, UCLK, QPI/DRAM voltage, and leave CPU settings default?

Thanks,


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qiko*
> 
> I am a bit confused on overclocking the memory for the Xeon 56xx series for x58 boards. Will I be able to run faster memory with stock CPU settings?
> 
> Ex.
> If the ram is rated for 1600MHz, will I be able to manually set the speed, timings, UCLK, QPI/DRAM voltage, and leave CPU settings default?
> 
> Thanks,


No. Only the lower memory multipliers work for Xeons --- up to 10 X BCLK. So, if you want 1600 you will need to up BCLK to 160.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> No. Only the lower memory multipliers work for Xeons --- up to 10 X BCLK. So, if you want 1600 you will need to up BCLK to 160.


I was going to say. Yeah I tried 1600 mhz with my RAM and the machine wouldn't boot. This was with everything else stock.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> BTW PLL is clock generation, lock it at 1.8 or don't touch it


All of my LGA-1366 parts (Nehalem and Westmere) work best at between 1.3 and 1.5v CPU PLL.

More has never been needed at the clocks I've tried, and the lower the PLL voltage, the lower the noise on the distributed clock.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Hey guys, didn't we agree a few years ago with these Westmere's that UCLK can be set to 1.5 x ram freq? The image below shows 2x? My BIOS keeps telling me to set it at least TWICE the speed of RAM, and I keep doing so. But I think someone said the system can be more stable with it set to 1.5 x ram, instead of 2x. Is that correct?

I'm no longer interested in Overclocking this CPU, just sick and tired of not having a 100% stable system and my USB 3.0 works so damn much better if I don't overclock at all. Just setting BCLK to 160 (From 133) so I can get my RAM to rated speeds causes my USB 3.0 to drop from 255 MB/s down to 200 MB/s, and the writes drop from 130 MB/s to 120 MB/s. All because of the BCLK overclock. At 170 or higher the USB 3.0 chip completely vanishes, like its not even there, so obviously it is very sensitive to the overclock. I must have my USB working proper as it is a daily used, hourly used feature.

So my BCLK is now set at 160, and ram is now set at 1600 MHz @ 1.5v, 9-9-9-24 (which is its rating). This lets me use my USB 3.0 ports and the X5650 isn't running at its base freq any longer. Still plenty fast enough for me.

Is that all I need to do for 1600 ram and super stable system?


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hey guys, didn't we agree a few years ago with these Westmere's that UCLK can be set to 1.5 x ram freq? The image below shows 2x? My BIOS keeps telling me to set it at least TWICE the speed of RAM, and I keep doing so. But I think someone said the system can be more stable with it set to 1.5 x ram, instead of 2x. Is that correct?
> 
> I'm no longer interested in Overclocking this CPU, just sick and tired of not having a 100% stable system and my USB 3.0 works so damn much better if I don't overclock at all. Just setting BCLK to 160 (From 133) so I can get my RAM to rated speeds causes my USB 3.0 to drop from 255 MB/s down to 200 MB/s, and the writes drop from 130 MB/s to 120 MB/s. All because of the BCLK overclock. At 170 or higher the USB 3.0 chip completely vanishes, like its not even there, so obviously it is very sensitive to the overclock. I must have my USB working proper as it is a daily used, hourly used feature.
> 
> So my BCLK is now set at 160, and ram is now set at 1600 MHz @ 1.5v, 9-9-9-24 (which is its rating). This lets me use my USB 3.0 ports and the X5650 isn't running at its base freq any longer. Still plenty fast enough for me.
> 
> Is that all I need to do for 1600 ram and super stable system?


So the bios was never update to reflect the change but only westmere allow 1.5x uncore but I found its faster, more stable, and needs less voltage at 2x, if you have your ram at 1600mhz, uncore at 3200, then set your timing to 9-9-9-24 with 1T command rate, instead of 2T, I try your blck at 200blck so 4ghz. This machine will fly, its the same settings I run







what is your voltages


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I believe faster uncore frequencies resulted in better performance but couldn't exceed 4000 MHz. This is one of the reasons it was difficult to overclock RAM past 2000 MHz, because uncore had to be at least double RAM speed and uncore couldn't exceed 4000 MHz. It was possible to have RAM at 1600 MHz and uncore above 3200 MHz, it was just a matter of stability.


----------



## DunePilot

I've always been under the impression 2X on the 4 core i7s and such and 1.8X for the Xeons. Kanu or someone went deep into this about a year ago, a few hundred pages back. I think it was finding the balance of performance and stability and 1.8X ram speed for these Xeons is the sweet spot so that's the info I put in all my overclocking videos for these Xeons. Hopefully I haven't been peddling misinfo.


----------



## kpforce1

I don't run my Westmere at 2x because it requires more voltage than I want to run on the qpi and vtt at the BCLK I run for 4.4Ghz. I think mine may be at 1.5x but I haven't looked in forever


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I've always been under the impression 2X on the 4 core i7s and such and 1.8X for the Xeons. Kanu or someone went deep into this about a year ago, a few hundred pages back. I think it was finding the balance of performance and stability and 1.8X ram speed for these Xeons is the sweet spot so that's the info I put in all my overclocking videos for these Xeons. Hopefully I haven't been peddling misinfo.


Nehalem/Bloomfield needs 2x uncore vs. effective memory frequency (for triple channel), while Westmere/Gulftown has a wider connection between the IMC and L3 (the now defunct Lostcircuts had an article that went into some detail about this) and can get by with running the uncore at 1.5x.

What's optimal may be different, and may vary from part to part and board to board. Most of my non-Gigabyte X58 boards did not like the uncore running faster than the QPI on either Nehalem or Westmere and none of my Westmere parts have ever liked extremely high uncore values.

With my current X5670's (a later C batch) 24/7 clocks, I run 21x200 on the core, 18x(36x) on the QPI, 16x on the uncore, and 20x on the memory. So 4.2GHz core, 3.2GHz uncore, and DDR3-2000 9-11-11-27-T1 triple channel. That's with 1.25 vcore, 1.235v qpi/vtt, 1.3v cpu pll, and manual stock other voltages. I can go down down to 15x on uncore and get away with a bit less qpi/pll, but 16x performs better and doesn't need much more voltage. I can also go higher on uncore, but the voltage scaling past 3.2GHz is horrible...3.4GHz uncore needs 1.335v qpi/vtt, and 3.6uncore needs 1.4v+ to even boot. 14x and below just result in a hard lock with triple channel DDR3-2000.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I don't run my Westmere at 2x because it requires more voltage than I want to run on the qpi and vtt at the BCLK I run for 4.4Ghz. I think mine may be at 1.5x but I haven't looked in forever


I generally just run my uncore as fast as is practical, which is usually 3.6-4GHz on Bloomfield and 3-3.4GHz on Gulftown, for 24/7 clocks, and use memory clocked no higher than 2x on the former and 1.5x on the later.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Nehalem/Bloomfield needs 2x uncore vs. effective memory frequency (for triple channel), while Westmere/Gulftown has a wider connection between the IMC and L3 (the now defunct Lostcircuts had an article that went into some detail about this) and can get by with running the uncore at 1.5x.
> 
> What's optimal may be different, and may vary from part to part and board to board. Most of my non-Gigabyte X58 boards did not like the uncore running faster than the QPI on either Nehalem or Westmere and none of my Westmere parts have ever liked extremely high uncore values.
> 
> With my current X5670's (a later C batch) 24/7 clocks, I run 21x200 on the core, 18x(36x) on the QPI, 16x on the uncore, and 20x on the memory. So 4.2GHz core, 3.2GHz uncore, and DDR3-2000 9-11-11-27-T1 triple channel. That's with 1.25 vcore, 1.235v qpi/vtt, 1.3v cpu pll, and manual stock other voltages. I can go down down to 15x on uncore and get away with a bit less qpi/pll, but 16x performs better and doesn't need much more voltage. I can also go higher on uncore, but the voltage scaling past 3.2GHz is horrible...3.4GHz uncore needs 1.335v qpi/vtt, and 3.6uncore needs 1.4v+ to even boot. 14x and below just result in a hard lock with triple channel DDR3-2000.
> I generally just run my uncore as fast as is practical, which is usually 3.6-4GHz on Bloomfield and 3-3.4GHz on Gulftown, for 24/7 clocks, and use memory clocked no higher than 2x on the former and 1.5x on the later.


You know I am running close to the same settings, but higher core clock due to unlocked multi. so 4.509 GHz core @ 1.355V's. 3517 uncore, 1.327V's, 9-9-9-24 2000 is mhz memory 1.57V's (this i go back and forth from 1600 8-8-8-24 1.5128V's). and QPI 3014.

But here I am starting to test the theory with the PLL voltage. I just booted up at 1.51V's. before I had always left it at 1.8. After a quick read read about the Phase Locked Loop creating electrical noise on the systems circuitry, I am gonna do some testing on this.

one thing I really wish i had was an "offset core voltage". When Intel does it's job, and I am just fiddling with the system, I dance around 2.0, 3.5, and 4.18. Unless I load it all the way up, then it will climb to the max 4.502 setting.

Is there a software based system, that is reliable to use??

I would love to see the voltage come down to 1.12 ( which is stable for 3.5 GHz) and climb accordingly with speed increases.


----------



## unothegreat

Werd up peeps. I've got an old core i7 920 that I want to replace with a Xeon. I'm kind of unsure if I should go with the w3680, or the X5690. Which one do you guys think is a better overclocker? The 5690 has a higher clock speed out of the box, but the 3680 has a higher passmark score. It's also only $125 on fleabay, so there's that. Any guidance you guys have for me would be much appreciated.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Is there a software based system, that is reliable to use??


No, and I wouldn't particularly worry about it. Low loads and reduced clock speeds make the difference (in power consumption and wear on the part) due to voltage pretty small anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unothegreat*
> 
> I'm kind of unsure if I should go with the w3680, or the X5690. Which one do you guys think is a better overclocker? The 5690 has a higher clock speed out of the box, but the 3680 has a higher passmark score. It's also only $125 on fleabay, so there's that. Any guidance you guys have for me would be much appreciated.


No way of telling really. Quite a bit of variance between samples of different batches and even with a batch. My gut feeling is that the X5690 is probably the safer bet, as it's likely to be newer. Don't put stock in passmark scores.

Even $125 is a fair bit to spend on an LGA-1366 CPU at this time...plenty of good hex cores around for sub-$100. Only if you really need those high multipliers should you be looking at the top SKUs.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Nehalem/Bloomfield needs 2x uncore vs. effective memory frequency (for triple channel), while Westmere/Gulftown has a wider connection between the IMC and L3 (the now defunct Lostcircuts had an article that went into some detail about this) and can get by with running the uncore at 1.5x.
> 
> What's optimal may be different, and may vary from part to part and board to board. Most of my non-Gigabyte X58 boards did not like the uncore running faster than the QPI on either Nehalem or Westmere and none of my Westmere parts have ever liked extremely high uncore values.
> 
> With my current X5670's (a later C batch) 24/7 clocks, I run 21x200 on the core, 18x(36x) on the QPI, 16x on the uncore, and 20x on the memory. So 4.2GHz core, 3.2GHz uncore, and DDR3-2000 9-11-11-27-T1 triple channel. That's with 1.25 vcore, 1.235v qpi/vtt, 1.3v cpu pll, and manual stock other voltages. I can go down down to 15x on uncore and get away with a bit less qpi/pll, but 16x performs better and doesn't need much more voltage. I can also go higher on uncore, but the voltage scaling past 3.2GHz is horrible...3.4GHz uncore needs 1.335v qpi/vtt, and 3.6uncore needs 1.4v+ to even boot. 14x and below just result in a hard lock with triple channel DDR3-2000.
> I generally just run my uncore as fast as is practical, which is usually 3.6-4GHz on Bloomfield and 3-3.4GHz on Gulftown, for 24/7 clocks, and use memory clocked no higher than 2x on the former and 1.5x on the later.


Great info.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unothegreat*
> 
> Werd up peeps. I've got an old core i7 920 that I want to replace with a Xeon. I'm kind of unsure if I should go with the w3680, or the X5690. Which one do you guys think is a better overclocker? The 5690 has a higher clock speed out of the box, but the 3680 has a higher passmark score. It's also only $125 on fleabay, so there's that. Any guidance you guys have for me would be much appreciated.


The W3680 all the way


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unothegreat*
> 
> Werd up peeps. I've got an old core i7 920 that I want to replace with a Xeon. I'm kind of unsure if I should go with the w3680, or the X5690. Which one do you guys think is a better overclocker? The 5690 has a higher clock speed out of the box, but the 3680 has a higher passmark score. It's also only $125 on fleabay, so there's that. Any guidance you guys have for me would be much appreciated.


I believe the W3680 will have an unlocked multiplier while the X5690 will not. I might be wrong. If I'm correct, I'd go with the W3680. If I'm wrong, go with whichever is cheaper. Most of these processors seem to reach the same area regardless of base clock. This is why most people recommend getting the cheapest one you can find. You're pretty much just paying for a multiplier, or in the case of the W3680 an unlocked multiplier.


----------



## OCmember

Also what's the story with the memory multi between the two chips? I think the Xeon is limited to 1333MHz only to be overclocked, when you can use a multi for 1600MHz and greater.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Also what's the story with the memory multi between the two chips? I think the Xeon is limited to 1333MHz only to be overclocked, when you can use a multi for 1600MHz and greater.


The Xeon X series do have a maximum memory multiplier of 10x (or DDR3-1333 at stock base clock). Setting 12x or higher just results in 10x where I've tried it.

This hasn't been a huge limitation for me as most decent board and chips can easily do 200MHz+ BCLK and the IMC itself generally starts to have trouble before you run out of BCLK headroom at 10x memory multiplier.

Still, if you are shooting for beyond DDR3-2200 on LGA-1366 an i7 or W3680 is probably the best bet.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unothegreat*
> 
> Werd up peeps. I've got an old core i7 920 that I want to replace with a Xeon. I'm kind of unsure if I should go with the w3680, or the X5690. Which one do you guys think is a better overclocker? The 5690 has a higher clock speed out of the box, but the 3680 has a higher passmark score. It's also only $125 on fleabay, so there's that. Any guidance you guys have for me would be much appreciated.


I went with X5690 because I'm using 48GB RAM and ARC lists w3680 as only supporting 24GB. I've not seen any reports of w3680 being used successfully with 48GB.


----------



## unothegreat

Thanks for the info guys!!

Looks like I'll be going with the w3680. I already have 18GB of ram in that board, and will be using it mainly for a second rendering station when outputing 3D renders for clients. Also, I REALLY miss having a linux box to screw around with, so that's the other reason I wanna build it. I really wanna try and squeeze as much as I can from the processor, so I will definitely going with the w3680. It'll make a nice backup to my dual e5-2670 workstation.


----------



## GENXLR

Nice. The W3690 vs the X5690, does anyone know which runs cooler. I cannot OC so multi and over clocking don't happen, but I assume the heats better than a core i7 960

Love my X5650, best upgrade from a i7 920 ever.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> I went with X5690 because I'm using 48GB RAM and ARC lists w3680 as only supporting 24GB. I've not seen any reports of w3680 being used successfully with 48GB.


Pretty much any LGA-1366 CPU will work with 48GiB of memory. The only reason the i7s and W36xx series doesn't list support for it is because 8GiB unbuffered DDR3 DIMMs didn't exist when they were validated. Likewise, the only reason the X56xx series lists support for more is because they support registered DIMMs (and three registered DIMMs per channel).

48GiB of unbuffered DDR3 is just as unsupported on the X5690 as it is on the W3680 and just as likely to work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> The W3690 vs the X5690, does anyone know which runs cooler.


Depends on the specific samples.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> 48GiB of unbuffered DDR3 is just as unsupported on the X5690 as it is on the W3680 and just as likely to work.


I thought there might be some differences in the implementation of the number of supported address bits. My i7 920 only sees 32GB when I put in 48. I thought the W chip, being a single CPU chip, might have addressing like the i7 920 rather than like the dual CPU capable Xeons.

There are plenty of reports of the Xeons working with 48GB. Including mine.

Maybe someone with a W chip can try out 48GBs so we can know for sure.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Apparently people with Macs were able to use 48 GB with their W3690s and theorized the maximum RAM supported was likely linked to the number of QPI links. The Google search I did only brought up Mac users so I need a shower.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Apparently people with Macs were able to use 48 GB with their W3690s and theorized the maximum RAM supported was likely linked to the number of QPI links. The Google search I did only brought up Mac users so I need a shower.


You know you want one of these 2009 Mac Pros... don't lie.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> I thought there might be some differences in the implementation of the number of supported address bits.


There isn't.

It's possible the IMCs are binned more rigorously on the X56xx, but every Westmere/Gulftown is originally made the same way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> My i7 920 only sees 32GB when I put in 48. I thought the W chip, being a single CPU chip, might have addressing like the i7 920 rather than like the dual CPU capable Xeons.


There is no difference in addressing.

I'm surprised your i7 920 doesn't work with 48. Did you try tweaking the memory settings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> There are plenty of reports of the Xeons working with 48GB. Including mine.
> 
> Maybe someone with a W chip can try out 48GBs so we can know for sure.


Most any LGA-1366 part should work with 48GiB, with the right settings, and there are plenty of examples of i7s working with 48GiB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Apparently people with Macs were able to use 48 GB with their W3690s and theorized the maximum RAM supported was likely linked to the number of QPI links. The Google search I did only brought up Mac users so I need a shower.


I've seen 48GiB work without issue on i7-920s and 970s. There is no reason for 6x8GiB to be categorically impossible on any LGA-1366 part.

It likely comes down to how good the individual IMC is and what memory clocks/timings are being attempted.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> You know you want one of these 2009 Mac Pros... don't lie.


Too modern for my taste. Going for something a bit more classic








http://www.overclock.net/t/1601519/build-log-mac-classic-forever/30#post_25379114


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Too modern for my taste. Going for something a bit more classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1601519/build-log-mac-classic-forever/30#post_25379114


Very interesting build. If you ever want to whiten up the plastic from old age yellowing just pour on some hydrogen peroxide and cover it in saran wrap and put it out on the patio or driveway in the direct sunlight for the good majority of a day, it will make that old plastic look brand new.

Edit: Here, found you a video you might like.


----------



## KimonoNoNo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Too modern for my taste. Going for something a bit more classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1601519/build-log-mac-classic-forever/30#post_25379114


Cool, I've always fancied a modernized Classic but the crt to lcd replacement seemed like so much hassle.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KimonoNoNo*
> 
> Cool, I've always fancied a modernized Classic but the crt to lcd replacement seemed like so much hassle.


The iPad retina display is cheap and works well.
People are welcome to post in my build log thread. It's off topic for this one.


----------



## ptgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unothegreat*
> 
> Werd up peeps. I've got an old core i7 920 that I want to replace with a Xeon. I'm kind of unsure if I should go with the w3680, or the X5690. Which one do you guys think is a better overclocker? The 5690 has a higher clock speed out of the box, but the 3680 has a higher passmark score. It's also only $125 on fleabay, so there's that. Any guidance you guys have for me would be much appreciated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I believe the W3680 will have an unlocked multiplier while the X5690 will not. I might be wrong. If I'm correct, I'd go with the W3680. If I'm wrong, go with whichever is cheaper. Most of these processors seem to reach the same area regardless of base clock. This is why most people recommend getting the cheapest one you can find. You're pretty much just paying for a multiplier, or in the case of the W3680 an unlocked multiplier.


I confirm the W3680 does have an unlocked multiplier (at least on my Asus P6T mobo) and I think the W3680s are far less expensive than the X5690s or even the X5680s, so I'd go for it. That's what I did and I'm the happiest X58 Xeon user on Earth!


----------



## kpforce1

Well, it looks like I will be adding another x58 board to x58 collection lol. I have the EVGA x58 micro (E756), x58 regular (E758), x58 classified (E760), SR-Classified (W555), and am acquiring an x58 Classified 4-way (E762) board.







I will eventually frame the classy boards in a lit display case when they die or just cannot hang anymore.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Well, it looks like I will be adding another x58 board to x58 collection lol. I have the EVGA x58 micro (E756), x58 regular (E758), x58 classified (E760), SR-Classified (W555), and am acquiring an x58 Classified 4-way (E762) board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will eventually frame the classy boards in a lit display case when they die or just cannot hang anymore.


The Classy 4-way is a beastly board! The NB runs very hot (80c+ @ stock 1.1V with a fan on it) because of the dual NF200 chips though.


----------



## unothegreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptgs*
> 
> I confirm the W3680 does have an unlocked multiplier (at least on my Asus P6T mobo) and I think the W3680s are far less expensive than the X5690s or even the X5680s, so I'd go for it. That's what I did and I'm the happiest X58 Xeon user on Earth!


They are indeed considerably cheaper. 3680's can be had for around $125 or so. It's definitely on my radar, assuming I can find an inexpensive x58 board to toss the i7-920 into.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Depends on what you call inexpensive. X58 boards are hard to find so they're selling for somewhat of a premium. I might be converting to Z170 in the next month or two and would sell my Sabertooth to help cover the cost.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> The Classy 4-way is a beastly board! The NB runs very hot (80c+ @ stock 1.1V with a fan on it) because of the dual NF200 chips though.


Oh its going under water if I am going to use it


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Not too bad of a price. Shipping might be a bit too much though. Asus Rampage II Gene +l Xeon W3565 + Corsair 1600 CL8 6GB
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-Rampage-II-Gene-Intel-Xeon-W3565-i5-i7-Corsair-6GB-/252477882092?hash=item3ac8dabeec:g:OjMAAOSwtnpXjTXe


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Motherboards used to be uglier than sin. I like that manufacturers finally started giving all motherboards better color schemes.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Motherboards used to be uglier than sin. I like that manufacturers finally started giving all motherboards better color schemes.


They weren't the best, but at the time they were awesome.

I miss those green, red or blue motherboards with mustard yellow slots, white slots and ketchup red slots [some had pink slots]. They were so colorful and just so retro now.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Got the father's P6T SE to replace my EVGA SLI3 which is in repair, and though in the benches it's ever so slightly beyond the EVGA, overall it's a really nice board. The only problem I've come across has been the High TDP Turbo limit, which caps the overclock at 4GHz when using a BCLK less or equal to 200. E.g. I wanted to go for my beloved 186*22 and nope, it wouldn't stay at 22, dropping to 20. Cross-flashing to P6T WS Pro solved that issue but introduced more substantial ones, so I rolled back and stayed at 4 GHz with HT off, LLC off, and vCore on auto.

Other than that, here's some nice results I've got with a set of three Crucial Ballistix 4GB sticks on this board.

*[1]* Daily driver, 1600 7-7-8-18 CR1, 1.54V in BIOS. Must be stable cause BF4 hasn't crashed a single time, while with the less stable memory setups it would crash very soon after entering an MP match.



*[2]* I was pursuing 30 GB/s read and achieved it on this board. 2000 8-8-9-24 CR1, 1.62V or 1.64V set in BIOS. 3600 uncore, 4400 core, both were required to achieve the >= 30 GB/s read rate. Pretty sure it was stable, though I can't properly Prime this since the cooling is not adequate enough to handle 4400 core, even with HT off. AIDA64 Extreme cachemem benchmark ran just fine though.


----------



## OCmember

Nice, Crazy! Have any pics of the board?


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

TY OCmember! Pics, well, not really, didn't think of it, it's a rather messy build ^^ But I'll shoot some with a PDA. It's just a P6T SE, so I didn't think about taking pics of it, you know. That said, I love how it looks, retro style with the orange DIMM slots that blend really nicely with the Crucials' shade of orange, or "yolk yellow", as we call that color in Russia, then white IDE connectors and the anodized blue heatsink on the northbridge.

Also, while we are at it: any1 ever encountered an issue with the BGA of the X58 coming loose because of overheating for a prolonged period of time, in turn triggered by improper cooling? We've been debugging the FF boot code issue on the EVGA X58 SLI3 and come to the conclusion that a partial BGA de-solder may have taken place under the X58 silicon.

Other than that, I'm eying a Rampage IV Gene that changes it's price every few days on a local website. Tempted to build a crazy mATX rig but then the 3930K is the same as an X5650 save the higher overclocking potential, and it looks like a waste of money to me, in part at least.


----------



## bill1024

Seems like board prices are falling. I just picked up two EVGA Classified boards. One is a x58 Classified3 and a x79 Classified, each for under 125usd.
Not great prices but both boards are like new condition.
The x79 classified if huge a XL-EATX. Bought an EATX case and it did not fit. So I used it to build an EVGA x58 FTW3 box. I was going to sell the FTW3. It is mint with low hours.


----------



## unothegreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Seems like board prices are falling. I just picked up two EVGA Classified boards. One is a x58 Classified3 and a x79 Classified, each for under 125usd.
> Not great prices but both boards are like new condition.
> The x79 classified if huge a XL-EATX. Bought an EATX case and it did not fit. So I used it to build an EVGA x58 FTW3 box. I was going to sell the FTW3. It is mint with low hours.


Where did you get them? X58 boards are going for between 90 and 250,but all I can find on fleabay goes from 250 to 700. I want to buy a few x79 boards yo build a render farm, but right now, they're just not cost effective. For my needs, it's cheaper to risk getting a v3 or v4 ES xeon, and throw it in an x99 board.


----------



## TLCH723

How much would:
1) GA-X58A-UD3R v2 with X5650 and 6x8GB sell?
2) A Dell XPS X58 motherboard with i7 930 and 3x2GB sell?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unothegreat*
> 
> Where did you get them? X58 boards are going for between 90 and 250,but all I can find on fleabay goes from 250 to 700. I want to buy a few x79 boards yo build a render farm, but right now, they're just not cost effective. For my needs, it's cheaper to risk getting a v3 or v4 ES xeon, and throw it in an x99 board.


PM sent


----------



## unothegreat

Pm received! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Got the father's P6T SE to replace my EVGA SLI3 which is in repair, and though in the benches it's ever so slightly beyond the EVGA, overall it's a really nice board. The only problem I've come across has been the High TDP Turbo limit, which caps the overclock at 4GHz when using a BCLK less or equal to 200. E.g. I wanted to go for my beloved 186*22 and nope, it wouldn't stay at 22, dropping to 20. Cross-flashing to P6T WS Pro solved that issue but introduced more substantial ones, so I rolled back and stayed at 4 GHz with HT off, LLC off, and vCore on auto.
> 
> Other than that, here's some nice results I've got with a set of three Crucial Ballistix 4GB sticks on this board.
> 
> *[1]* Daily driver, 1600 7-7-8-18 CR1, 1.54V in BIOS. Must be stable cause BF4 hasn't crashed a single time, while with the less stable memory setups it would crash very soon after entering an MP match.
> 
> 
> 
> *[2]* I was pursuing 30 GB/s read and achieved it on this board. 2000 8-8-9-24 CR1, 1.62V or 1.64V set in BIOS. 3600 uncore, 4400 core, both were required to achieve the >= 30 GB/s read rate. Pretty sure it was stable, though I can't properly Prime this since the cooling is not adequate enough to handle 4400 core, even with HT off. AIDA64 Extreme cachemem benchmark ran just fine though.


Good speeds. I am more impressed with the AWESOME latencies!!! very strong. I can almost get to 47ns on the memory. 2.3, and 12.7 are great speeds.


----------



## Vipu

Does some volt with cpu oc:ing effect gpu related crashes? If yes what should I up a bit?
I am using gpu with very little oc but it still crashes, wonder if my cpu oc could effect that.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I remember reading something about needing more CPU voltage if you have a video card and that testing for stability stressing just the CPU wasn't good enough, especially if your video card is overclocked. I can't for the life of me remember where I read this information though.


----------



## Gdourado

A friend of mine has a system that is used for gaming.
It has a Rampage II extreme, a 920 D0, 12gb of Corsair Dominator ram and a 280x.
Is it worth to upgrade to a X5660?
Or is it better to get a used z68 and 2500k bundle?
The usage is gaming.

Cheers!


----------



## Cloudforever

Quote:


> A friend of mine has a system that is used for gaming.
> It has a Rampage II extreme, a 920 D0, 12gb of Corsair Dominator ram and a 280x.
> Is it worth to upgrade to a X5660?
> Or is it better to get a used z68 and 2500k bundle?
> The usage is gaming.
> 
> Cheers!


Xeon all the way. why spend more on less performance? x5675 would be a better option, more cores







6 core 12 thread, beast


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Does some volt with cpu oc:ing effect gpu related crashes? If yes what should I up a bit?
> I am using gpu with very little oc but it still crashes, wonder if my cpu oc could effect that.


What kind of crashes?

If the machine spontaneously reboots it could be that you are near the limit of the PSU and running the GPU puts you over the limit so the PSU cuts out.

If it's just locking up it could be the QPI too fast or not enough volts. Or unstable GPU overclock but you said it's not overclocked much.

If it's crashing out without locking up it could be an unstable gpu/cpu/dram/uncore overclock.

Obviously, it could be anything but these are the kinds of crashes I've typically experienced. My overclocking strategy is interval bisection so I got to see a lot of instability.


----------



## Gdourado

How much better is the IPC and single core performance of the 2500k vs the x5660?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> How much better is the IPC and single core performance of the 2500k vs the x5660?


Stock vs stock clocks, the 2500K is significantly faster single threaded. You have to overclock the x5660 to at least 4.4GHz to match it.

https://browser.primatelabs.com/processor-benchmarks
https://www.cpubenchmark.net/singleThread.html

How much is the 2500K bundle? The X5660 goes for $70-$90 on ebay.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> How much better is the IPC and single core performance of the 2500k vs the x5660?


The 2500K is has about 5-8% better single core performance at the same frequency, though sandy can also normally oc better so when both are overclocked the 2500K will gain even more of a lead over westmere. In multi core applications the X5660 will ruthlessly crush the 2500K though.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

5-10% in real applications, 10-15% in synthetic benches, and of course a 2X increase in GFLOPS as measured with LIMPACK because of the added AVX 256-bit instruction extensions. Though it looks like very few commercial software products make use of said AVX extensions, which is a real pity, to be honest. Other than that, it's better overclockability with slightly lower votages and a better memory controller. That said, as far as I know, Sandy Bridge is still quite picky about RAM, well at least the 3930K is said to be, not sure about the 2500K.

Check out the Anandtech CPU benchmark results, they don't have the X5650 I think, but you can select eh 990X or 980X as rough equivalents of the 3930K - near identical clocks, and an identical core count.

Also, be sure to read the Anandtech Generational IPC INcrease article! It's an in-depth study of Intel CPU IPC advances from Nehalem to Skylake.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Good speeds. I am more impressed with the AWESOME latencies!!! very strong. I can almost get to 47ns on the memory. 2.3, and 12.7 are great speeds.


Thank you mate!! Well I think this is not the limit honestly, but I'm afraid to damage the RAM, it's so nice it's hard to believe at times. The pricing is enthusiast, mind you, not Classified level! I read a review by a Russian guy on a local shop's website, right where I bought mine a few weeks later, and it was the review that convinced me to go for it. No regrets since then!

Re mine vs yours, well those are LP's, maybe they're slightly less potent? Just a wild guess you know, they operate on less voltage. But do overclock the CPU like I did, maybe it will help?

Oh, and I set the tFAW quite low as well, by your advice, think it was 124 or whatever the preset was, the P6T SE won't let me key the value in directly, it uses a dropdown list, as opposed to the EVGA SLI3.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> What kind of crashes?
> 
> If the machine spontaneously reboots it could be that you are near the limit of the PSU and running the GPU puts you over the limit so the PSU cuts out.
> 
> If it's just locking up it could be the QPI too fast or not enough volts. Or unstable GPU overclock but you said it's not overclocked much.
> 
> If it's crashing out without locking up it could be an unstable gpu/cpu/dram/uncore overclock.
> 
> Obviously, it could be anything but these are the kinds of crashes I've typically experienced. My overclocking strategy is interval bisection so I got to see a lot of instability.


Usually I think screen freezes and sounds get stuck.
Yesterday screen went black, then some new message popped "graphics routinies not working" or something, 30sec later it restarted itself.

Today I put gpu to defaults 24/7 and see if it still crashes, think I have tried that before and it still did but gonna try again.
So should I try lower QPI then maybe? Its on "auto" if I remember right.


----------



## darkev

Hey guys i posted awhile back for the xeon mod for an evga x58 sli le board and got it all working out went crazy and bought another gtx 970 for about 180$ just couldn't resist and performance went up like crazy aswell as my 3dmark score but my stable overclock of 4.35 with HT on became unstable right after the second card was added and right now i could only get 4.2with HT on stable... any tips?

I am attaching the scores and let me know if you think i can squeeze to 19 or 20k


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Usually I think screen freezes and sounds get stuck.
> Yesterday screen went black, then some new message popped "graphics routinies not working" or something, 30sec later it restarted itself.
> 
> Today I put gpu to defaults 24/7 and see if it still crashes, think I have tried that before and it still did but gonna try again.
> So should I try lower QPI then maybe? Its on "auto" if I remember right.


It does sound like your problem is IO related so maybe QPI but TBH you should probably just start again with your overclocking.

If you want a stable system you need to change one variable at a time and do a stability test every time which includes the applications you actually care about being stable.

If you do this you will never get into the situation where you don't know what caused the instability. If it's unstable you'll know the cause was the thing you last changed.

So you should back off everything to a point where you think it will be stable then test that to make absolutely sure it really is stable then move forwards more carefully from there testing every time you make a change.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkev*
> 
> Hey guys i posted awhile back for the xeon mod for an evga x58 sli le board and got it all working out went crazy and bought another gtx 970 for about 180$ just couldn't resist and performance went up like crazy aswell as my 3dmark score but my stable overclock of 4.35 with HT on became unstable right after the second card was added and right now i could only get 4.2with HT on stable... any tips?
> 
> I am attaching the scores and let me know if you think i can squeeze to 19 or 20k


On EVGA X58 motherboards with two GTX9xx series cards, you may have to increase the "Low Memory Gap" setting in the BIOS
This setting should be under Frequency/Voltage Control > Memory. Set this to 3G and it may help your issue.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Stock vs stock clocks, the 2500K is significantly faster single threaded. You have to overclock the x5660 to at least 4.4GHz to match it.
> 
> https://browser.primatelabs.com/processor-benchmarks
> https://www.cpubenchmark.net/singleThread.html
> 
> How much is the 2500K bundle? The X5660 goes for $70-$90 on ebay.


I'm from Portugal.
Buying from the eu, with shipping, a x5660 is close to 100 euros.
A z68 board with 8gb of ram and a 2500k is 200.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Stock vs stock clocks, the 2500K is significantly faster single threaded. You have to overclock the x5660 to at least 4.4GHz to match it.
> 
> https://browser.primatelabs.com/processor-benchmarks
> https://www.cpubenchmark.net/singleThread.html
> 
> How much is the 2500K bundle? The X5660 goes for $70-$90 on ebay.


I wouldn't trust those benchmarks. 3570k has better single thread performance than a 1650 v4? No. Cinebench would give a more accurate idea.

Anyway, westmere to sandy has around a 10% IPC advantage best case and less in games.

An advantage to sandy is that it will likely overclock further, but honestly I think a six core is a more future proof investment. The only quad I would consider at this point is a 6700k if I was looking purely for IPC.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> On EVGA X58 motherboards with two GTX9xx series cards, you may have to increase the "Low Memory Gap" setting in the BIOS
> This setting should be under Frequency/Voltage Control > Memory. Set this to 3G and it may help your issue.


With multiple cards I found that I had to increase the the QPI and ICH voltage a bit also


----------



## Vipu

What is the default qpi and ich?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> What is the default qpi and ich?


For my EVGA board it's 1.100v I usually run mine QPI PLL and IOH at 1.2v (lowered it recently), as well as my ICH (i have issues with the south bridge so it needs 1.2v)


----------



## Vipu

Here is few screens from log if these help anything to find what is the problem:


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> I wouldn't trust those benchmarks. 3570k has better single thread performance than a 1650 v4? No. Cinebench would give a more accurate idea.
> 
> Anyway, westmere to sandy has around a 10% IPC advantage best case and less in games.
> 
> An advantage to sandy is that it will likely overclock further, but honestly I think a six core is a more future proof investment. The only quad I would consider at this point is a 6700k if I was looking purely for IPC.


For older applications that don't take advantage of the latest instructions, those benchmarks are pretty accurate. Cinebench scores are all over the place, and it doesn't filter out overclocked results properly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I'm from Portugal.
> Buying from the eu, with shipping, a x5660 is close to 100 euros.
> A z68 board with 8gb of ram and a 2500k is 200.


If they don't mind overclocking, or really need the extra 2 cores, go with the X5660. If they're just going to run it stock, go with the 2500K. They could sell their X58 motherboard and CPU to make up for the extra cost.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> For older applications that don't take advantage of the latest instructions, those benchmarks are pretty accurate. Cinebench scores are all over the place, and it doesn't filter out overclocked results properly.
> If they don't mind overclocking, or really need the extra 2 cores, go with the X5660. If they're just going to run it stock, go with the 2500K. They could sell their X58 motherboard and CPU to make up for the extra cost.


I'm talking about comparing Cinebench scores directly, not from their site. I have both westmere and sandy-e setups so I have a pretty good idea what kind of difference there is at the same clockspeed. 5-10% in CPU heavy applications (without AVX of course) and even less in games.

Edit:
Here is a decent comparison:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6808/westmereep-to-sandy-bridgeep-the-scientist-potential-upgrade/4

You can see in the single threaded comparison the i5 2500k @ 3.7ghz turbo is actually slightly slower than the x5690 @ 3.73ghz turbo, while the E5-2690 is slightly faster @ 3.8ghz turbo. The 3770k and 3960x @ 3.9ghz turbo take a fairly significant lead though, mostly due to the clockspeed.


----------



## OCmember

CxE state question.

How much does this save on your watt drawl from the wall? I didn't check it on my old PSU with it set to Auto but with it disabled Real Bench was pulling 500w from the wall. With the new PSU and CxE on Auto I am pulling 425w max from the wall. Idle went from 200w to 150w. Not sure if it's the new PSU or CxE state. The PSUs are worlds apart in efficiency, ripple suppression, and regulation.

Old PSU: Enermax 1050w mine is the 950w
New PSU: Evga Supernova T2 1000w


----------



## xxpenguinxx

My Rampage II Gene is sensing the wrong CPU temps and going into thermal shutdown. The CPU shows under 40C average, but the motherboard keeps randomly seeing over 80C. Also shows AUXIN randomly spiking to 50C, from the steady 25C. I turned off the overheat protection for now.

Edit:

It powered off again, and now it's stuck in boot loop. It powers on for 2 seconds, turns off, and on again. Had this happen once before when I swapped the graphics card and I don't remember how I fixed it. Resetting the BIOS didn't work. I'm leaving the system unplugged for the day and hope it works tonight.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Hey guys, kinda off-topic but I am going to ask anyway. I have been building my own systems ever since 1994 and when the very first BIOS came around that had the setting "Plug N Play OS" YES or NO, I always left it on the default of NO, even up until today, I just never changed it. My R3E is also always set default to NO. Since I only run Windows 10 on this machine, what are the consequences of setting that setting to YES? I know it only has to do with initializing hardware, but what exactly is the benefit of the default setting of NO? Is the BIOS somehow better at initialization, or is the OS better?

I always wondered about this but never bothered. When the setting first came out all the websites such as Tomshardware, Andantech etc just advised to leave it at default, but now 15 years later (or so) I am not sure any more. Have any of you x58 owners done any testing? For me it seems like a moot setting really, but maybe the BIOS boots through faster if its set to YES, since the OS can initialize everything at the same time?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hey guys, kinda off-topic but I am going to ask anyway. I have been building my own systems ever since 1994 and when the very first BIOS came around that had the setting "Plug N Play OS" YES or NO, I always left it on the default of NO, even up until today, I just never changed it. My R3E is also always set default to NO. Since I only run Windows 10 on this machine, what are the consequences of setting that setting to YES? I know it only has to do with initializing hardware, but what exactly is the benefit of the default setting of NO? Is the BIOS somehow better at initialization, or is the OS better?
> 
> I always wondered about this but never bothered. When the setting first came out all the websites such as Tomshardware, Andantech etc just advised to leave it at default, but now 15 years later (or so) I am not sure any more. Have any of you x58 owners done any testing? For me it seems like a moot setting really, but maybe the BIOS boots through faster if its set to YES, since the OS can initialize everything at the same time?


As you've already read, probably best to leave it set to no unless you want to do some experimenting to see what the differences really are. It sounds like you could run into potential issues with it set to yes, but it probably won't hurt to try.









More info:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/321779


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> As you've already read, probably best to leave it set to no unless you want to do some experimenting to see what the differences really are. It sounds like you could run into potential issues with it set to yes, but it probably won't hurt to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info:
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/321779


Wow your search skills are better then mine. I looked several times today and couldn't find anything on the subject, but I think I need more coffee maybe. Thanks









EDIT: Lol, that article seems VERY familiar to me, if my memory wasn't so bad i'd say I might have read it before, maybe even several times before. Yeah your right, seems moot really. I have turned many of the devices on board off, except Sound, USB 2.0 and Intel SATA ports, but the USB 3.0, Marvel 6Gbps ports, Firewire are off. The JMicron eSATA is still on but I have no BIOS switch for that.

I will test it because I am just trying to reduce boot times, nothing more really other then curiosity.


----------



## bill1024

Wasn't there a security issue with plug N play, and they said to keep it turned off?
Seems to me I remember something about that.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Wasn't there a security issue with plug N play, and they said to keep it turned off?
> Seems to me I remember something about that.


That's what I was thinking. I've always left it off. I think the most recent place I remember seeing the option was in my router. And it's disabled/off of course.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah, I have no clue. My instincts says keep it off, but why is my instincts telling me that? I am just assuming that I have read articles that suggest to keep it off, but I can't remember if there was a valid reason for it. Its like everything else, I just want to know for sure.

I actually turned it off yesterday and have not seen anything at all different with the way everything works. It still boots to Windows and Windows still runs, so what ever I guess, hahahaha. I think the bios might be a few seconds faster, but did not time it.

I found this, which seems to suggest the OS ignores the NO setting anyway and uses ACPI regardless. Hmm
http://help.cognex.com/Content/KB_Topics/VisionPro/Drivers/2905.htm

If that is the case, then ON would let the BIOS hand-off boot task faster?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

OK, with it ON or OFF, it is 19 seconds to the Desktop either way. So, I put it back to default, lol. Thanks guys for the input on this


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Anyone here have an old LGA775 board they would be willing to part with please? My secondary support system (P5B Deluxe) just took a dump for no good reason and I can't afford to replace it from ebay. Going to test a secondary GPU just to make sure its the board, but yesterday "almost" in the middle of flashing new firmware to my Hitachi HDD the board suddenly started turning off and on in 20 second loops. Board is old but has been taken care of very well, so I guess a decade is max out of these things?

Anyway I don't need anything special, I just have a Intel C2D and 4GB DDR2-800 to pull from this, if it is in fact dead. OR, does anyone know where to get something for less than say $30 tops? Or a trusted IOU type of deal? Just in case its my RAM or CPU we could call it a test deal. lol

Damn, I just realized I lost a new Windows 10 Pro license as I just upgraded that board on the 28th. Just freggin great...


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Anyone here have an old LGA775 board they would be willing to part with please? My secondary support system (P5B Deluxe) just took a dump for no good reason and I can't afford to replace it from ebay. Going to test a secondary GPU just to make sure its the board, but yesterday "almost" in the middle of flashing new firmware to my Hitachi HDD the board suddenly started turning off and on in 20 second loops. Board is old but has been taken care of very well, so I guess a decade is max out of these things?
> 
> Anyway I don't need anything special, I just have a Intel C2D and 4GB DDR2-800 to pull from this, if it is in fact dead. OR, does anyone know where to get something for less than say $30 tops? Or a trusted IOU type of deal? Just in case its my RAM or CPU we could call it a test deal. lol
> 
> Damn, I just realized I lost a new Windows 10 Pro license as I just upgraded that board on the 28th. Just freggin great...


I have 5 to 7 LGA775 boards laying around.... You can't have my Rampage Extreme







but I think I actually have a P5 board i could part with lol. I'll check when I get home.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I have 5 to 7 LGA775 boards laying around.... You can't have my Rampage Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I think I actually have a P5 board i could part with lol. I'll check when I get home.


Wow dude, thank you very much man. I should have never given away my old Maximus Formula, even though that went to a very good friend of mine, it would have made a fantastic tech station/support board. I feel gutted today, I have two HDD's going bad in my home server (well 52% Health and 68% Health on my two largest drives), got a new HDD last week that is perfect for only $30 from ebay but have to replace the smallest drive in the server this week because its a member of a pool (and I only have 3 sata ports I can use for storage) and well I have no space to pull the larger drives, so I have to pull the 1TB (the only good drive in the server) and replace it with a 2TB Hitachi. Then I have to find a way to replace those others before they die on me. Then today I realize I lost a new Windows 10 license (haven't even used that OS on the P5B yet) from my old Technet account when the P5B died, so now I have to use Ubuntu only on that machine, or somehow convince M$ that I am worthy of activation with a new Technet license (which I have about 40 left over of Windows 7 Pro's), lol. I only gave them thousands of dollars in the past, so maybe, but I doubt it.

All this falling onto me and I am unemployed still. Lol, oh well, I think I will manage everything OK. Thanks again man, and there is no hurry, but just thank you very very much.


----------



## flipmatthew

Upgraded from my i7 920 to a X5670 a few months ago sitting at 4.2ghz 1.375V on my Asus P6T Deluxe!


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipmatthew*
> 
> Upgraded from my i7 920 to a X5670 a few months ago sitting at 4.2ghz 1.375V on my Asus P6T Deluxe!


If you are not aware, the max cpu vcore for the Xeons is 1.350v (Intel Stated safe max) The W series is safe up to 1.375v (Intel Stated safe max)


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I should have never given away my old Maximus Formula


The board with 4 NIC connections?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> The board with 4 NIC connections?


Hmm, I don't remember 4 NIC's. I owed him some money (like $200 I think) and he wasn't even bothered by it (I could have paid him just weeks away too) but he really liked that board just sitting in my closet. So he suddenly said "Dude we can call it even if you give me that board" and it worked, I gave it to him and he loves it and still uses it to this day, lol. Today I am thinking why oh why did I do that...

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_II_FORMULA/


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> If you are not aware, the max cpu vcore for the Xeons is 1.350v (Intel Stated safe max) The W series is safe up to 1.375v (Intel Stated safe max)


I've been running 1.4V+ on all of my x56xx CPUs for 2+ years lol. I am water cooled though







.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hmm, I don't remember 4 NIC's. I owed him some money (like $200 I think) and he wasn't even bothered by it (I could have paid him just weeks away too) but he really liked that board just sitting in my closet. So he suddenly said "Dude we can call it even if you give me that board" and it worked, I gave it to him and he loves it and still uses it to this day, lol. Today I am thinking why oh why did I do that...
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_II_FORMULA/


Ah. I did something similar. Ended up giving my brother my old 775 socket rig. Had some sweet gaming memory, too. He still has it but it's rarely used,









I think this was the board I ended up giving him. Had a Q9650 in it too. Never overclocked it either. Was my daily driver.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131326


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I've been running 1.4V+ on all of my x56xx CPUs for 2+ years lol. I am water cooled though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Whatever you wanna do is fine with me. Just trying to help if someone doesn't know the max intel stated limits.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Ah. I did something similar. Ended up giving my brother my old 775 socket rig. Had some sweet gaming memory, too. He still has it but it's rarely used,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this was the board I ended up giving him. Had a Q9650 in it too. Never overclocked it either. Was my daily driver.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131326


I must have had half a dozen different boards back then during the early Core days. What I really wanted is a GA-EP45-UD3R just because its simple and over clocks really well and stable. But for a secondary support tech system it is just not important enough to spend more money on, not $80 or so anyway. After throwing on an old Samsung 840 Pro and the new Windows 10 build 14393 I was quite surprised just how fast that old C2D was with only 4GB of RAM too. It made pulling parts together, cleaning up a old ATX case, modding the **** outa that case all weekend long, and turning it into a Tech Station well worth the effort. Then 4 days later it just up and dies, so very weird to me. I already re-arranged the furniture in the office just for that system too lol, purchased a HD6450 for only $18 so I can have super low wattage use and had it all running great. There is just no reason for it to have died yesterday. I was literally 5 seconds from flashing a Hitachi firmware too, so I actually got lucky I didn't kill one of my server drives. whew...

EDIT: Wow, never mind me guys, its the new Radeon 6450 I purchased last week that just went bad. Threw in my very old 8800 GTZ and the system is running flawlessly. Hmm, I just didn't expect a new part to be the culprit as much as I expected it to be an old part. My bad...


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I must have had half a dozen different boards back then during the early Core days. What I really wanted is a GA-EP45-UD3R just because its simple and over clocks really well and stable. But for a secondary support tech system it is just not important enough to spend more money on, not $80 or so anyway. After throwing on an old Samsung 840 Pro and the new Windows 10 build 14393 I was quite surprised just how fast that old C2D was with only 4GB of RAM too. It made pulling parts together, cleaning up a old ATX case, modding the **** outa that case all weekend long, and turning it into a Tech Station well worth the effort. Then 4 days later it just up and dies, so very weird to me. I already re-arranged the furniture in the office just for that system too lol, purchased a HD6450 for only $18 so I can have super low wattage use and had it all running great. There is just no reason for it to have died yesterday. I was literally 5 seconds from flashing a Hitachi firmware too, so I actually got lucky I didn't kill one of my server drives. whew...
> 
> EDIT: Wow, never mind me guys, its the new Radeon 6450 I purchased last week that just went bad. Threw in my very old 8800 GTZ and the system is running flawlessly. Hmm, I just didn't expect a new part to be the culprit as much as I expected it to be an old part. My bad...


The opposite of occums razor. Lol


----------



## OCmember

}SkOrPn--' Nice, man!

Wheew!


----------



## GENXLR

Lol, just sent Skorpn a PM offering one of my 80 or so Asus P5GC/1333-MX boards, or a choice of a ASUS Nforce based board(P5N-D SLI) or an Abit AA8XE board. I don't wanna give my Asus Rampage Extreme out either


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> The opposite of occums razor. Lol


LOL, yeah exactly like that, the brain was just not tuned to thinking it was the newest part in the system by a decade, lol. Even the PSU in that system is probably 12 or 13 years old, so I tested it first for hours before my brain even considered the new gpu. Haha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> }SkOrPn--' Nice, man!
> 
> Wheew!


Yeah wheew is right, I had already fired up the Hitachi flashing exe, loaded the proper firmware revision that it had asked for, then loaded the proper file type and looked up at the screen before hitting the ENTER key, only for it to turn off. Literally 2 seconds to 5 seconds later I would have hit ENTER and the flashing process would have started. How much closer can you get to screwing that up? Practically sweating just thinking about it again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Lol, just sent Skorpn a PM offering one of my 80 or so Asus P5GC/1333-MX boards, or a choice of a ASUS Nforce based board(P5N-D SLI) or an Abit AA8XE board. I don't wanna give my Asus Rampage Extreme out either


PM answered, and thanks for the offer bud. Well considering the P5B Deluxe is OK there is no reason to do it now. I'm just thankful we as a club can rely on each other like this. I can't remember the last time I was a member of a forum where we all tried to help one another so sincerely. Makes me never want to get rid of my x58... In fact, I think I want more of them now... lol

Thanks again guys. The P5B went from 71 watts use to 176 with the 8800 in it, but oh well. I will try getting this 6450 replaced and if I only get a refund I think I might try the 6670 instead. It only uses 10 watts at idle but is double watts at full load, something like 50'ish or so and still has official Windows 10 drivers from WU. My goal was to have the system, while running, always stay below 100 watts 24/7 and with that 6450 it was doing it. The 8800 GTX although much older uses 4 times or more the energy I think, which is a big no no for a gpu that will only run the Desktop and standard non media apps, except for maybe the occasional youtube tech video perhaps. I don't even have speakers for this system so why even worry about video power right?


----------



## GENXLR

I'll admit it, I love x58 so much i own 4 x58 desktops now and a x58 laptop! I need a new motherboard for the x58 laptop though, and i'm broke >.>


----------



## OCmember

lol GEN, I'm curious how my spare UD7 Rev2 X58 board would do with a W3680 or W3690


----------



## Gdourado

When I read reviews on the net about the i7 920 vs the 2500k, almost all reviews state the 2500k to be the better gaming CPU.

But those are reviews from 2011, when the 2500k launched.

Games are different know.

Are they more multi-threaded in 2016 that Hyper Threading makes a big difference know?

How will CPU performance change with vulkan and DX12?

Will the 4 threads of the 2500k limit the performance and introduce stutter before the 920?

Is the X58 platform a better bet? Besides beeing older, it can take 6 core cpus. Will that make a difference in longevity for games this year and early 2017?

I know the 2500k has faster cores and better IPC. But I am afraid the CPU will come to 100% usage and start to stutter with future games that can use more than 4 cores.

Cheers!


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Worrying about how processors from 5+ years ago will handle games next year and beyond is a bit silly. If you're that worried, save up for new hardware.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

For strictly playing a game, I don't see the quad core becoming obsolete for a few more years.

O.K. This gene is possessed. I'm not even sure what's causing it to restart and fail to post at random. Finally got it to stop by setting the overclocking settings to manual and disabling the thermal limits, but I doubt it's going to stay on. Not sure if I should replace it or just upgrade to a newer platform. I need higher single thread performance, and don't want to overclock on a server.


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> When I read reviews on the net about the i7 920 vs the 2500k, almost all reviews state the 2500k to be the better gaming CPU.
> 
> But those are reviews from 2011, when the 2500k launched.
> 
> Games are different know.
> 
> Are they more multi-threaded in 2016 that Hyper Threading makes a big difference know?
> 
> How will CPU performance change with vulkan and DX12?
> 
> Will the 4 threads of the 2500k limit the performance and introduce stutter before the 920?
> 
> Is the X58 platform a better bet? Besides beeing older, it can take 6 core cpus. Will that make a difference in longevity for games this year and early 2017?
> 
> I know the 2500k has faster cores and better IPC. But I am afraid the CPU will come to 100% usage and start to stutter with future games that can use more than 4 cores.
> 
> Cheers!


Besides the fact this thread is for X58 xeons and not 920's and the like, honestly, grab an X5650 for cheap, as the performance increase is greater than that of a 2nd gen i5/i7


----------



## kpforce1

I just installed the 1070 FTW in my x58 Classified rig ([email protected]) setup and it was worth it. Single card and I can manage newer titles in surround =







. Hard to believe I've had this board for so long and have not upgraded it yet lol. It just won't die!!


----------



## OCmember

Is it better than your 3 way Titan SLI?


----------



## f00b4h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I just installed the 1070 FTW in my x58 Classified rig ([email protected]) setup and it was worth it. Single card and I can manage newer titles in surround =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hard to believe I've had this board for so long and have not upgraded it yet lol. It just won't die!!


Awesome - I'll be buying a MSI GTX1070 soon too


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Is it better than your 3 way Titan SLI?


Not even close in benchmarks

The 1070 was at stock clocks (boosted to 2012Mhz), Titans at 1260Hhz, Titans in the SR-2 rig and 1070 in the x5650 rig:

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2580230/fs/9660821

Granted, I haven't had the 3 way Titan rig up and running for ages (still working on it) and the driver's have improved since this run.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Not even close in benchmarks
> 
> The 1070 was at stock clocks (boosted to 2012Mhz), Titans at 1260Hhz, Titans in the SR-2 rig and 1070 in the x5650 rig:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2580230/fs/9660821
> 
> Granted, I haven't had the 3 way Titan rig up and running for ages (still working on it) and the driver's have improved since this run.


Why didn't you pull one of your titans out and stick it in the X5650 machine instead of going with a 1070?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Why didn't you pull one of your titans out and stick it in the X5650 machine instead of going with a 1070?


I did for months. It wasn't enough for triple head gaming....the Titans are heavily modified for the Force1 rig so I couldn't keep it in the x5650 rig.


----------



## bill1024

Just a heads up, there is a sale in the B-stock section at EVGA in their products section.

GTX970 as low as 169$ and GTX980ti as low as 300$ Get em while their hot.
There was a GTX980 Hybrid for 300$ and a GTX980ti Hybrid for 330$ or so if I remember right.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Just a heads up, there is a sale in the B-stock section at EVGA in their products section.
> 
> GTX970 as low as 169$ and GTX980ti as low as 300$ Get em while their hot.
> There was a GTX980 Hybrid for 300$ and a GTX980ti Hybrid for 330$ or so if I remember right.


Very nice prices. I've been checking out the latest benchmarks......I think I'm good.


----------



## kap62

Hey everyone,

I posted this in the thread for my motherboard and they suggested I try here too.

I have a GA-X58A-UD5 rev 1 and I just upgraded my processor from i7 920 to an x5650 and am having some problems overclocking it. My BIOS was originally F1 so I had to update it for the processor to be recognized. At first I tried the 2 latest versions from Gigabyte (F8A and F7J) but any time I changed anything in the settings from auto it wouldn't even boot to the BIOS.

I then tried F6 which let me change most settings and I was able to get BCLK up to 180. To get any further I think I need to lower the uncore multiplier to lower the voltage required on Vtt. When I try to change it from the default of x20, boot fails and I have to clear CMOS to get back into the BIOS.

My RAM multiplier is set to 8x so I tried to set the uncore to 16x. I have also tried 19x to keep it as close to what boots as I could but neither worked. From what I have read, the minimum is 1.5x RAM multiplier so I think I should be able to go down to 12x but nothing seems to work other than 20x. I just tried restoring everything to defaults and only changing the memory multiplier to 8x and uncore multiplier to 16x and it still failed to boot.

I don't remember if it was this site but I saw some posts saying the UD7 had this problem and it was fixed with a BIOS update. I have also seen some people with the UD5 rev 2 board that have been able to change the multiplier successfully but haven't seen anything about people getting it to work on the rev 1.

Anyone tried overclocking x5650 on rev 1 of this motherboard?

Is it a problem with the BIOS? Is there a version that doesn't have this problem?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Very nice prices. I've been checking out the latest benchmarks......I think I'm good.


Yeah, same here. I'm really looking for the kind of performance gain I saw when I went from my 7950 to the 390, it was a pretty solid 80-90% improvement. The 1080 would be pretty close, but at around twice the price I'd like.









Maybe we'll see some mid range cards next year that are about twice as fast as the 480/1060.

At $300 those 980ti's are solid for anyone using an older card though.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I just installed the 1070 FTW in my x58 Classified rig ([email protected]) setup and it was worth it. Single card and I can manage newer titles in surround =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hard to believe I've had this board for so long and have not upgraded it yet lol. It just won't die!!


The 1070 is a pretty awesome card.









Threw in the old Titan-X into my kids x5670 system and it maxes all the games no problem. Ofcourse, just 1080p. The old 780 TI's 3gigs of vram bottlenecked in some games, so now he has a water cooled 12gb TX. Will hand me down my 1440p monitor later on.

Have to say X58 is one sweet system still!


----------



## gofasterstripes

Can I come stay at your house MTS?


----------



## OCmember

Gonna hang up the EVGA 760 A1, and install the Gigabyte UD7 Rev2. I'm looking use the unlocked multi on the W3690, despite not having voltage read points. So mild to a little aggressive overclocking is what I'm looking at.


----------



## gofasterstripes

You know where the read points are on that board- we found them, remember?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> You know where the read points are on that board- we found them, remember?


Yeah I think I remember seeing them. They are on the back of the board, right? I remember thinking *whoa if i slip and complete the circuit between two of those contact points it'll be over* lol. I think I bookmarked that post and the archived page


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Here is where mine are










Source: Legitreviews


----------



## gofasterstripes

Meh, just solder some flying leads


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Meh, just solder some flying leads


I already did years ago, but I can pull them off and use them on the next read point. Not very useful for us non extreme over clockers though.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Actually that was for OCmember lad


----------



## OCmember

Well I'm glad you both answered because now I'm curios how to do that! lol


----------



## OCmember

Cleaning out my loop first. Got some rasterization on the tubing. I think it's been about 8-9 months since I changed the distilled water. Still had a slight vinegar smell to it.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> Cleaning out my loop first


What you do in your own time....
Quote:


> rasterization


wat ? Cracking?


----------



## gofasterstripes




----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> What you do in your own time....
> wat ? Cracking?


hah

No, got some bad dis-colorization.



Thanks for the pic!

Here is the board installed. Got to start on installing the loop, and then getting things hooked up. Forgot this thing had USB 3.0, and SATA 6. Kinda excited but iirc I remember them being flakey...



Not too keen on the bright color scheme but it was a steal. I think it was around 175$ shipped. I'd have to look


----------



## gofasterstripes

Looks great man.

I don't use the SATA 3's - AFAIK they're actually slower than the ICH. I use the USB 3's, but don't own any USB 3 devices. Windows 10's drivers seem to have taken care of most things, but I always install Energy Saver to use the ?LLC control? it enables. I leave LLC off in BIOS, but run Energy Saver in background as it slightly reduced the Vdroop, the same as it did on the UD3 before it. I think I also installed the latest chipset driver... though exactly wherefrom - I forget.

Are you planning on SLI? I had to use a PCIE extender to get enough physical separation between my cards if I used the best slots.

Here's my layout, it seems to cool the chipset and VRM's OK. The casefans are not especially powerful, but their proximity (and the Zalman) seem to keep everything chilled.





Case tipped on front here, and I didn't keep the DIY shroud either. The side panel has a few slats, so it draws cold air in right over the CPU and some over the GPUs too. Runs cooler closed!









Happy building


----------



## OCmember

Thanks man, so does yours









No, just using one VGA card...

What's up with the USB headers on the bottom? Is one of them 3.0? I don't have a 3.0 port on my case, if I plug a 2.0 header on it will it work?


----------



## gofasterstripes

I have two pairs of ports on the front of my case, I think I used one of each type. I then coloured the metal surround blue


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> I have two pairs of ports on the front of my case, I think I used one of each type. I then coloured the metal surround blue


lol, ok







just checking if they'd work, lol

Thanks for the help so far,

Cheers!


----------



## gofasterstripes

Energy Saver also makes the onboard temp and phase LED's work


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Energy Saver also makes the onboard temp and phase LED's work


How does the bios look? Not even sure which one is installed. I read that since FC it supports the W series


----------



## gofasterstripes

No idea about W's.



It's not me on the horse


----------



## OCmember

Didn't know you liked horsies, lol









Thanks for the pics, much appreciaed! Looks like I should be able to navigate around fairly easy. Bout to install the loop. I'll edit this with a pic when I'm done.


----------



## OCmember

@gofasterstripes is the PCIe-1_2 slot (just above the main PCIe-16x) on the IOH hub or is it linked by DMI from the south bridge?


----------



## gofasterstripes




----------



## OCmember

ty! looks like it's connected via the southbridge. gonna put all my add on cards on the IOH X58 hub

EDIT: it's coming to life. i just hope i don't hit any snags along the way.. I'm assuming i'll have to wipe out my current Windows 10 install with my EVGA board and reinstall? I did prepare with backups ..


----------



## OCmember

@gofasterstripes Looks like FB bios is installed and I need to install FD to support my W3690. Is there a way to Flash the bios without taking out my chip?


----------



## gofasterstripes

I wouldn't have thought-so... Get an i7 in there I guess.

Gotta sleep now, sorry.


----------



## OCmember

Well it boots up with the FB bios and I can get into windows 10, but I don't know how to flash the bios to the latest cause it won't recognize a hard drive, which makes no sense.

The other issue is the pump for the loop is controlled via PWM and this board doesn't offer any fine tuning so the motor is almost always at 100% which is too loud and will eventually burn out the motor









Otherwise it isn't a bad board. I think though if I can't figure these things out then I might just dump X58 all together


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Well it boots up with the FB bios and I can get into windows 10, but I don't know how to flash the bios to the latest cause it won't recognize a hard drive, which makes no sense.
> 
> The other issue is the pump for the loop is controlled via PWM and this board doesn't offer any fine tuning so the motor is almost always at 100% which is too loud and will eventually burn out the motor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise it isn't a bad board. I think though if I can't figure these things out then I might just dump X58 all together


Wait, you are running a pump off of a motherboard fan header??


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Wait, you are running a pump off of a motherboard fan header??


Not exactly. The pump has a 4pin molex, which is hooked up to my psu, and a 4 pin pwm header that I connect to the motherboard but the motherboard keeps it loaded at 95-100% I use to run it at 35%


----------



## gofasterstripes

Try running it on SYSFAN-2 header... Not all headers have PWM. That's also switchable in the BIOS


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Try running it on SYSFAN-2 header... Not all headers have PWM. That's also switchable in the BIOS


Had to run an extension on the 4pin pwm, didn't make any difference on the SYSFAN-2 header. Still loaded


----------



## gofasterstripes

Right, all I can say about that is I just tried a 3 pin fan on SYSFAN_2 and it's certainly not going full speed. I *think* that with the correct option in the BIOS it will control the speed, though AFAIK it's actually controlled in response to the Chipset temps. I used this header when I tried adding another fan to the side of my case [which I didn't keep].


----------



## OCmember

Do I want SATA Port0-3 Native mode Enabled = sata port will work at Native IDE mode, or Disabled = work at Legacy IDE mode ?? It works in either but i'm wondering if the bios update issue has something to do with it.

Here is a pic of the pwn "4" pin that comes from the pump. I've tried running an extension to the other headers on the board and none of them are managing the power. Do you think a bios update would help?



Here is the bios version: and I can still boot into windows 10



Here is the PC Health bios page. Doesn't offer too much. I only have to choose from Auto, Voltage, and PWM. Also if those other two options are enabled they don't make much of a difference


----------



## gofasterstripes

Yo!

I'd set SATA port to native and leave it there, also HPET to 64bit obvs. I disable all the Marvell/GSATA **** while I'm there.

I have no idea about the fan situation, it's always behaved as advertised on the 2 Gigabyte boards I've used it on. I would use the Beta BIOS, FD, it's working great for me. Did you say you'd tried it on the CPU_fan header? There's some BIOS options on there you could try as well.

You can flash the BIOS from a USB, it's an FKEY at boot - turn "show boot logo" on and "quick boot"off and you can see the FKey functions.

I have a memory you can also do it from within the BIOS, but I'm in windows so I can't check right now


----------



## gofasterstripes

You can launch Qflash from the BIOS or instead of the BIOS at boot - F8/End key. The backup doesn't get updated AFAIK.


----------



## Cyberpunk2077

Hello guys,ı'm using ga x58a ud7 rev1.0 with i7 930 / 3.6ghz oc - bios f9a
today my xeon e5640 come and i replaced i7 930. but ı have a problem,here is the my video https://sendvid.com/jnoveeb6
ı googled and found same problem http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/60254-after-update-i7-950-x5670-mobo-x58a-ud3r-wont-boot-v-deo.html but no solution.
any help ?

edit: cpu from aliexpress. looks bad ? is this cpu deformed ? http://imgur.com/a/yjUFT


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Try a reseat of the cpu and please put on your CPU heatsink, something. Maybe its getting too hot too fast and shutting down on purpose. Also last week my secondary system, was doing the EXACT identical thing, and it turned out my video card had just up and died, which was very weird.

EDIT: And yes it looks like the pads have had some copper material removed by accidental force. If the actual internal trace inside the PCB was cut/damaged, then there is no way to fix that.


----------



## OCmember

Thank you for the pics. I think my bios settings are almost exactly the same except I don't use HPET.

Ok. I'm going to register on the Gibabyte forums and ask about the cpu pwn feature on the bios. That might be a game changer







For one I can't take the noise, and two it will burn the pump out









Also gonna register at the Swiftech forums and see if there is another way to manage the motor speed.

The bios issue is weird. I've set the boot options to almost every USB option, I've tried adding on a HDD (old raptor with no data on it except the FD bios info), changed the boot order around, everything I can think of to get anything recognized and when I get into the Flash options menu and try n flash the bios it says something about 'No HDD recognized' and it won't update the bios. It makes no sense.


----------



## Cyberpunk2077

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Try a reseat of the cpu and please put on your CPU heatsink, something. Maybe its getting too hot too fast and shutting down on purpose. Also last week my secondary system, was doing the EXACT identical thing, and it turned out my video card had just up and died, which was very weird.


ı try with cpu cooler once but same problem. I touch the cpu and its cold. thermaltake frio mounting very hard and ı'm lazy. my problem is not cpu cooling im sure.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyberpunk2077*
> 
> ı try with cpu cooler once but same problem. I touch the cpu and its cold. thermaltake frio mounting very hard and ı'm lazy. my problem is not cpu cooling im sure.


Yeah I agree, I am 99% sure too it isn't cooling, but still. Can you lay the system on its side, put a very small drop of tim and then just sit the sink on it? I've done that many times with hard to install sinks that you just need to test the CPU real quick. But again, yeah its probably not heat causing that symptom.

Try cleaning up those marked pads, maybe you will get lucky, otherwise I think you got a damaged CPU bud. Hope it was super cheap and the seller reimburses you quickly, or sends you another without any arguments.


----------



## Cyberpunk2077

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah I agree, I am 99% sure too it isn't cooling, but still. Can you lay the system on its side, put a very small drop of tim and then just sit the sink on it? I've done that many times with hard to install sinks that you just need to test the CPU real quick. But again, yeah its probably not heat causing that symptom.
> 
> Try cleaning up those marked pads, maybe you will get lucky, otherwise I think you got a damaged CPU bud. Hope it was super cheap and the seller reimburses you quickly, or sends you another without any arguments.


Thanks,ı will try and ı'm gonna contact seller for refund.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah good luck. Lets hope he takes your word for it and just refunds you. Would you not want to try a second one?


----------



## Cyberpunk2077

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah good luck. Lets hope he takes your word for it and just refunds you. Would you not want to try a second one?


Yeah ı'm going to try too cleaning pads,sorry for my bad english


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Thank you for the pics. I think my bios settings are almost exactly the same except I don't use HPET.
> 
> Ok. I'm going to register on the Gibabyte forums and ask about the cpu pwn feature on the bios. That might be a game changer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For one I can't take the noise, and two it will burn the pump out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also gonna register at the Swiftech forums and see if there is another way to manage the motor speed.
> 
> The bios issue is weird. I've set the boot options to almost every USB option, I've tried adding on a HDD (old raptor with no data on it except the FD bios info), changed the boot order around, everything I can think of to get anything recognized and when I get into the Flash options menu and try n flash the bios it says something about 'No HDD recognized' and it won't update the bios. It makes no sense.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are you formatting the drive as FAT32?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Are you formatting the drive as FAT32?


Not sure if I did or not. Does it need to be FAT32?

EDIT: crap, no it's in NTFS

EDIT2: ah, ok. I had a spare usb drive with a SDHC card I use for a consumer level camera that will work. Just tried it, thanks!


----------



## OCmember

Looks like I was able to update to bios FC, but it keeps telling me bios FD is the incorrect file size. FC was around 1mb, FD is around 2mb. Any guesses?


----------



## gofasterstripes

I have a feeling they rewrote the codebase and bodged it across many different X58 boards, but with minimal testing. Maybe just test FC and see how you go


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> I have a feeling they rewrote the codebase and bodged it across many different X58 boards, but with minimal testing. Maybe just test FC and see how you go


I read the CPU compatibility list and it said FD for W3690 C batch, just like the memory compatibility it looks like they didn't test everything. Also when downloading FD it said all it adds is 3TB support... looks like some inconsistencies but none the less the chip works. My only issue now is how to reduce the motor RPM and it looks like I'm going to have to find a work around or it'll run fast like that. I do have a T.R.U.E Heatsink I could just throw on there, it's just not as good as the loop though. Tell me if this might work. The motor has a 4 pin molex for power from the PSU. I could bypass the pwm and see if a fan controller would work with the molex. That's the only thing I can think of besides going back to a heatsink and fan.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Yes you could try that or just run the pump at 7 volts?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Yes you could try that or just run the pump at 7 volts?


The chip seems to run warmer too, odd. I probably didn't apply enough TIM.

I have a Nexus Multi Fan controller. I'll have to see if I can find the connectors. I haven't used those 3 pin to 4 pin molex connectors in a while. Hope that works!


----------



## OCmember

No luck









It's looking like a HS&F, well HS - I lost the clips to hold the fan on it but I have a 140mm fan sitting on top of my GPU cooling the NB I guess it will be doing double duty if I decide to go back.


----------



## OCmember

Well son of a gun. I took out the loop and installed my old HS and it told me I had the h20 block pressure wrong. Temps dropped dramatically. My ambient room temps dropped 3*f but the cores dropped 12*c on the largest difference. Maybe the contact of the block to the cpu was being agitated from the tubing length forcing an uneven seat. Hell. Did I mention it's quiet!?!? yay























Lets hope I don't have to reinstall windows. I'm surprised I got into the OS with a change of X58 boards.


----------



## xenkw0n

Just wanted to drop in and let everyone know you have a new member to the X58 Xeon Club









X5670 on a P6T but upgrading to a P6X58D-E this weekend. Have some new memory that's causing all sorts of issues but before I get into that I wanted to read this entire thread.

This is to mark my place so I know when I've read everything up to here.


----------



## edop2005

Hi, my Asrock x58 Extreme + Xeon X5660 won't post.
I tried everything on the won't post troubleshooting checklistlist but my sytem won't post. The diagnostic Led (DR. Bios) shows error 68 and the screen stays blank.

Motherboard : ASrock x58 Extreme
CPU : Xeon X 5660
RAM : Samsung DDR3-800 2gb x3
GPU : AMD Radeon RX480 8gb Ref

The system was working fine with an i7 920 but not with the Xeon. Looking at my motherboard's FAQ, it tells me that error 68 is a chipset error and to clear the cmos which is what I did by setting the clear cmos jumper appropriately, removing the battery and waiting 8 hours but still no luck.

Here is a recap of all the steps I took to isolate the error.
-I took the mb out of the case to rule out any short circuit.
-I only connected the CPU, RAM and GPU to rule out any sata or usb error
-I double checked that the 12V ATX on the motherboard is connected
-I cleared cmos with the clear cmos button and by using the jumper + battery removal and waiting overnight
-I tried without ram and it would beep so the PSU seems to work.
-I tried with just 1 RAM stick in each dimm slot

So I m thinking that
1) either the cpu is dead (I bought it second hand and the seller affirms it s working fine, he is a prefoessional specialized in used pc parts with a lots of positive review so I don t think he would lie). The cpu might have been damaged during shipping or because of my mishandling during installation. I was careful and didn't touch the pins and put it genlty in place but who knows
2) the motherboard is not compatible with the xeon, which is not officially supported but I read numerous reports on the net that it still works .
3) the ram is not supported by the xeon because it s too slow (DDR3-800)? That would be strange. I bought a 16gb set anyways because I wanted to upgrade from 6gb. I ll try these too. First with one stick only in each slot.

So my last hope is is that I read that sometimes, putting back the i7 920 and resetting everything in the bios then swapping back the xeon seems to make the xeon work. I would have thought that clearing the cmos would have the same effect but who knows. I d rather avoid taking out the Xeon if someone has another suggestion because I don t want to mess with the thermal paste.

Also if anyone has a story of Xeon NOT working with an X58 I would be interested to know their error code. If it s the same as me at least I ll know that it is 100% because my motherboard is not compatible and have peace of mind.

I wouldn't have thought that getting in the X58 Xeon club was so hard!

Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edop2005*
> 
> Hi, my Asrock x58 Extreme + Xeon X5660 won't post.
> I tried everything on the won't post troubleshooting checklistlist but my sytem won't post. The diagnostic Led (DR. Bios) shows error 68 and the screen stays blank.
> 
> Motherboard : ASrock x58 Extreme
> CPU : Xeon X 5660
> RAM : Samsung DDR3-800 2gb x3
> GPU : AMD Radeon RX480 8gb Ref
> 
> The system was working fine with an i7 920 but not with the Xeon. Looking at my motherboard's FAQ, it tells me that error 68 is a chipset error and to clear the cmos which is what I did by setting the clear cmos jumper appropriately, removing the battery and waiting 8 hours but still no luck.
> 
> Here is a recap of all the steps I took to isolate the error.
> -I took the mb out of the case to rule out any short circuit.
> -I only connected the CPU, RAM and GPU to rule out any sata or usb error
> -I double checked that the 12V ATX on the motherboard is connected
> -I cleared cmos with the clear cmos button and by using the jumper + battery removal and waiting overnight
> -I tried without ram and it would beep so the PSU seems to work.
> -I tried with just 1 RAM stick in each dimm slot
> 
> So I m thinking that
> 1) either the cpu is dead (I bought it second hand and the seller affirms it s working fine, he is a prefoessional specialized in used pc parts with a lots of positive review so I don t think he would lie). The cpu might have been damaged during shipping or because of my mishandling during installation. I was careful and didn't touch the pins and put it genlty in place but who knows
> 2) the motherboard is not compatible with the xeon, which is not officially supported but I read numerous reports on the net that it still works .
> 3) the ram is not supported by the xeon because it s too slow (DDR3-800)? That would be strange. I bought a 16gb set anyways because I wanted to upgrade from 6gb. I ll try these too. First with one stick only in each slot.
> 
> So my last hope is is that I read that sometimes, putting back the i7 920 and resetting everything in the bios then swapping back the xeon seems to make the xeon work. I would have thought that clearing the cmos would have the same effect but who knows. I d rather avoid taking out the Xeon if someone has another suggestion because I don t want to mess with the thermal paste.
> 
> Also if anyone has a story of Xeon NOT working with an X58 I would be interested to know their error code. If it s the same as me at least I ll know that it is 100% because my motherboard is not compatible and have peace of mind.
> 
> I wouldn't have thought that getting in the X58 Xeon club was so hard!
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated!


Are you running the latest bios?


----------



## bill1024

If it were me, I would put the 920 back in and see if it still works. If it works I would check to see if it is running the latest BIOS, and flash it if need be.
If the 920 works and the board has latest BIOS, I would say the xeon CPU is bad


----------



## azieben

I know I am late to the party, but I have always been a huge fan of the x58 platform. Besides poor implementation of usb3.0 and sata3.0 it is still dope as anything.



http://valid.x86.fr/ptq547

PLEASE ADD ME TO THE CLUB !!

I bought the Xeon for $75USD to replace a dead 970 and this things runs likes a champ.
4.4ghz seems to be a sweet spot for my Intel rigs as this Xeon, my 2600k, and my 6700k all run 24/7 stable at 4.4ghz.

I am pretty sure voltage killed my 970 (took 6 years of abuse tho) so I am not comfortable raising my voltage anymore than it is.
BIOS on the R3F mobo is 0903

Thanks to all the original posters who make this site what it is!


----------



## edop2005

Updated the bios of my Asrock X58 Extreme to the latest version 2.9 and now it works!


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edop2005*
> 
> Updated the bios of my Asrock X58 Extreme to the latest version 2.9 and now it works!


Awesome!


----------



## OCmember

Can anyone run the latest P95 for more than an hour without failing? 4.2Ghz was stable on my old board at 1.33v, it keeps failing on the UD7. It doesn't have a core fail it just said the program has stopped running er something like that.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Can anyone run the latest P95 for more than an hour without failing?


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> It doesn't have a core fail it just said the program has stopped running er something like that.


System is unstable. I'd lean toward uncore (QPI/VTT too high/low or uncore multiplier too high) or memory being the issue, but you'll need to test more to narrow things down.


----------



## OCmember

@Blameless User/Operator error. Before I flashed my bios I loaded 'Fail Safe' defaults and didn't run 'Optimized defaults' after the bios update. That changed something called cpu clock drive & pcie clock drive. Retesting my stability clocks, lol, smh


----------



## gofasterstripes




----------



## kpforce1

It's almost ready! EVGA x58 micro w/ x5650, 12Gb RAM, gtx 670, 3 small radiators, water blocks on everything:


----------



## OCmember

So far I know the ram was unstable. Wasn't able to find the terminal until recently. With the bios settings I have a choice between 1.666 or 1.686. The later of the two works. It's weird because barely below 1800MHz (1752MHz) 1.666v passed 1267% on Memtest HCI. I think it's what was causing P95 to crash. I'm almost certain 1.33v can handle 4.2GHz. I'll have to test later on tonight.


----------



## OCmember

So I ran across this page Guide: Stability testing with Prime 95 and ran the older version at 800K doing the RAM stability check. Not sure on the credentials of the guide but I decided to try it out. My system failed almost immediately. Even at 1.686v on the RAM. So I've loosened the timings to 9.9.9.24 and lowered the volts to 1.63v and it passed 100% on Memtest HCI and passed the 800K 15 minute test on the old Prime95 26.6 (without AVX)


----------



## gofasterstripes

What's the sticker speed on the RAM and what are you running it at?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> What's the sticker speed on the RAM and what are you running it at?


The sticker speed is cl8.8.8.21. tRFC 60 I think it's 2T. G.Skill Perfect Storm DDR3 2000MHz 1.65v It failed the 800K test doing 1800MHz cl8.8.8.21. 60, 1T, but passed Memtest HCI @ 1.686v


----------



## gofasterstripes

"tRFC 60" quoth @OCmember - mine's somewhat different. Huh?

And in the BIOS:


I don't actually understand these settings...!

PS new screen - 130 euro, temporary, HD, 27 inches


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Mine is a bit different as well.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> 
> 
> "tRFC 60" quoth @OCmember - mine's somewhat different. Huh?
> 
> And in the BIOS:
> 
> 
> I don't actually understand these settings...!
> 
> PS new screen - 130 euro, temporary, HD, 27 inches


Nice monitor









Yeah these are Elpida Hyper ICs. Very good sticks. I thought I was getting a good kit when i bought those Crucial Balistix LP 1.35v cl8.8.8.24 1T 1600MHz kit but the tRFC is like 208 on those things









Here is an old screen shot of the kit using CPU Tweaker 2.0 (I DO NOT RECOMMEND USING THIS APP) Check the XMP profile. Yup, it is 2T, but it does 1T at lower speeds.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Mine is a bit different as well.


Are those advertised speeds, chessmyantidrug?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Are those advertised speeds, chessmyantidrug?


Yes. I have two of these. I don't want to talk about how much I paid for them.


----------



## Blameless

Regarding tRFC...

tRFC is the time given to refresh the charge in the memory cells. Specifications normally list the time in nanoseconds and time increases with the density of the memory ICs used (the individual ICs, not just the DIMM...a 4GiB single sided DIMM is generally going to need a larger tRFC window than a 4GiB dual-sided DIMM because the former has fewer, denser, ICs). Number of cycles also increases with memory clock because more cycles fit into the same time as frequency increases, of course.

By default JEDEC spec, refresh cycle time vs. IC density:

1Gb -- 110ns
2Gb -- 160ns
4Gb -- 260ns
8Gb -- 350ns
16Gb -- 480ns
32Gb -- 640ns

Note this is per IC and the size is listed in gigabits (should be gibibits, technically).

There is usually a fair bit of wiggle room and the setting is somewhat temperature dependent. Reducing tRFC can help performance, especially with denser ICs as proportionally more time is spent refreshing, but going too low won't give the memory time to fully recharge itself and can cause serious issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Yes. I have two of these. I don't want to talk about how much I paid for them.


Been a long time since I've been able to bring myself to pay a premium for memory; I think I spent about $65 new on the 12GiB in my current X58 setup. I'm using may last two sticks of Samsung 'wonder RAM' and a single Crucial Ballistix Sport LP with entirely different ICs, but vaguely similar OCing capabilities.

Running DDR3-2000 9-11-11-27-T1 currently. Might push a bit higher if I feel my X5670 can do 4.3GHz 24/7 on this Prolimatech Genesis.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I was young(er) and not as wise as I am now. I thought I was spending my money wisely by blowing it on memory with such tight timings. I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Blameless

Happen to know what ICs are on those Redlines? Could be fun to play with.


----------



## gofasterstripes

This discussion has piqued my interest









Playing with the XMP and DRAM Performance enhance settings in the BIOS gave me some radically different figures:


gaves me:


and


gives me:


Now, obvs this is a very crude "benchmark" - but there is a 500MB/s difference there.

The "fastest"result is manual entry of the first 3 values, plus command rate, then with the MoBo on Auto for the rest and DRAM Perf. Enchance set to Turbo [Extreme was faster but only a tiny tiny bit and may be unstable]

However, testing in TimeSpy showed effectively NO difference in the scores - circa 0.8% boost for the CPU result only.

Cinebench also showed no difference whatsoever. Odd, huh?

TBF I may be able to benchmark a real difference somehow, but it's clearly not a big one.

Just for the hell of it I'll try a 3600 uncore next...

PS - RAM is Crucial Ballistix 1600x88824


----------



## gofasterstripes

Actually, is there any chance we can compare Cinebench's at the same CPU settings? I score 929 at 4000MHz [Turb.: DISABLE, 2400-4000Only] with a 3200MHz uncore.

IIRC You guys are all running faster CPUs than that - can you just downclock and benchmark R15 Multicore for me? Should show the difference in the RAM and Motherboards....


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Happen to know what ICs are on those Redlines? Could be fun to play with.


I'm not sure. I just remember this specific kit had a rather high failure rate so it wasn't available for very long. I've already played around with these quite a bit.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Setting 3600 Uncore shows a large difference in MemTest for L2 and L3 cache [where does the L2 timing come from, I wonder]



...but sod-all in TimeSpy, and a whole +15points in CB R15. 936 now, heh. Seeing as this is taking me to 1.3V on my uncore, I think I'll settle for 1.255 at 3200, lol. It certainly seems to be the sweet spot on this board. Same thing with BCLK - 200 is no worries, but >205? Forget it!


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I was able to get BCLK up to around 220 on my Sabertooth. With a better cooling solution, I may have been able to run it there 24/7.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Yes. I have two of these. I don't want to talk about how much I paid for them.


If you ever end up selling those things, let me know


----------



## OCmember

Not sure what revision but I'm almost sure those are Epida Hyper's in those Redlines @chessmyantidrug

Thanks @Blameless I got wind of the dimm (i figured the IC size too) size making a difference in the tRFC timing but never a definitive answer like that, cheers!


----------



## OCmember

I'll get to CB 15 later on today.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> If you ever end up selling those things, let me know


I'll probably look to sell them when Skylake-E comes out. Kinda considering going to Skylake instead.


----------



## X584EVA

I finally got my xeon - x58 system up and running, and now it's time for some overclocking. I have a repeat question regarding base clock and multiplier speeds.

I'm going to be shooting for 4.2GHz hopefully, so which is better? -

168 x 25

or

200 x 21

I read that lower base clocks need lower voltages while giving pretty much the same performance, which would be great. Is this true, and are there any other reasons to go one route or the other?

Thanks!


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Higher base clock usually yields better performance, but as you said usually requires higher voltages. It honestly depends on your RAM. If you can run the same timings at 1680 MHz as you can at 1600 MHz, then the lower base clock is probably more appealing if the required voltage is substantially lower.


----------



## X584EVA

Okay cool, I will just have to play with it I guess. The only quick test i have done with my RAM at default 1600MHz and everthing else on auto, it would not boot. Setting it to auto which underclocked it cured the issue.

I've seen others have issues with RAM speeds above 1333MHz, but they seem to resolve when you start overclocking everything else. We shall see.

I will work on the CPU first anyway with the RAM underclocked, then do that last. Also I will make 2 profiles for each base clock method and see which is best.

Hopefully I can hit 4.2GHz, or maybe a bit more! - I don't really want to go above 1.35v though so could be tight!

Edit - also for the uncore, some say to go 2X RAM speed and some 2X +1. Which is better? I guess it's trial and error.


----------



## OCmember

So if I wanted to go back and retest 1800MHz at cl8.8.8.21 1T in isolation it would be best to lower the QPI and Core speeds, right?

@gofasterstripes What does the memory bios options change when going from Turbo to Expert?

I'm also retesting the P95 test I failed earlier. P95 v26.6 doing 800K min & 800K maximum, running FFTs in place, and using 3200mb of RAM which according to the sight here says it tests RAM stability. Then I'm going to run Memtest HCI. What I'm finding out is according to that web link my ram is stable back at 1800MHz the only difference is I changed any secondary timings to the timing table on our left, gofaster. I'm setting anything equal to or lower than the SPD timings so basically I've only set the tRC & tRFC to the SPD = 30 & 60 respectively. The rest of the timings on the left are lower and so I'm using them.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Okay cool, I will just have to play with it I guess. The only quick test i have done with my RAM at default 1600MHz and everthing else on auto, it would not boot. Setting it to auto which underclocked it cured the issue.
> 
> I've seen others have issues with RAM speeds above 1333MHz, but they seem to resolve when you start overclocking everything else. We shall see.
> 
> I will work on the CPU first anyway with the RAM underclocked, then do that last. Also I will make 2 profiles for each base clock method and see which is best.
> 
> Hopefully I can hit 4.2GHz, or maybe a bit more! - I don't really want to go above 1.35v though so could be tight!
> 
> Edit - also for the uncore, some say to go 2X RAM speed and some 2X +1. Which is better? I guess it's trial and error.


The issue with RAM is you can't use a multiplier higher than 10x. So at stock clocks, you can't use a multiplier to achieve higher than 1333 MHz. You'll have to overclock your base clock to 160 to get 1600 MHz with the 10x RAM multiplier.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> @gofasterstripes What does the memory bios options change when going from Turbo to Expert Extreme?


@OCmember

Secondary timings, the effect was not noticeable, but showed in Memory straming values.
Quote:


> timing table on our left


You filled-in the values suggested yourself? If it doesn't work just try those on Auto. It's a black box to me...


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> The issue with RAM is you can't use a multiplier higher than 10x. So at stock clocks, you can't use a multiplier to achieve higher than 1333 MHz. You'll have to overclock your base clock to 160 to get 1600 MHz with the 10x RAM multiplier.


Ah I see, that explains it. Any thoughts on uncore?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Ah I see, that explains it. Any thoughts on uncore?


I believe research has shown uncore equal to or greater than double RAM speed resulted in better performance, but it can't exceed 4000 MHz. Uncore can be between 1.5 and 2 times RAM to help achieve RAM speeds over 2000 MHz. I believe high uncore requires more voltage similar to higher base clock.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I believe research has shown uncore equal to or greater than double RAM speed resulted in better performance, but it can't exceed 4000 MHz. Uncore can be between 1.5 and 2 times RAM to help achieve RAM speeds over 2000 MHz. I believe high uncore requires more voltage similar to higher base clock.


The 45nm Nehalem/Bloomfield requires an uncore of 2x the memory MT/s in triple channle while the 32nm Westmere/Gulftown requires 1.5x. I usually try to run 2* or 1.5* MT/s + 1 multiplier on uncore. Performance advantage from more is usually pretty minor, so I'll only bother tuning for more if I'm benching or the setup I'm using can clock uncore unusually well.

Higher uncore clock is almost always faster than lower and almost always requires more QPI/VTT. There is not really a hard limit on uncore clocks, though getting past 3.8-4GHz on Nehalem or 3.4-3.6GHz on Westmere/Gulftown is usually difficult to accomplish with 24/7 stability. Performance keeps scaling, though with deminishing returns, at even higher clocks. Plenty of benches have been done approaching 5GHz uncore.


----------



## X584EVA

Any thoughts on what CPU options to enable / disable. Like C states, speedstep etc?

Also what is a realistic 24/7 overclock. I have an x5675 on water. Is 4.2GHz reasonable, or maybe a bit higher?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Any thoughts on what CPU options to enable / disable. Like C states, speedstep etc?


Unless you are picky about idle power consumption, I'd turn all power saving options off; it simplifies OCing and testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Also what is a realistic 24/7 overclock. I have an x5675 on water. Is 4.2GHz reasonable, or maybe a bit higher?


Depends on the specific sample.

A good X5675 on a good board can do 4.4-4.6 core (HT enabled), 24/7, on water. 4.2GHz should be easy for all but the worst samples.


----------



## OCmember

@gofasterstripes The issue might be with Turbo & Extreme. It failed immediately again


----------



## Blameless

I normally set all my secondary and tertiary timings manually, but it's possible that the performance preset is affecting hidden timings. Generally, I just leave it on standard.

Anyway, have had the opportunity to do some more testing with this X5670 sample I replaced my early and aging i7 970 with. Looks like 4.4GHz core and 3.6GHz uncore will be stable with my old Prolimatech Genesis.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Any thoughts on what CPU options to enable / disable. Like C states, speedstep etc?
> 
> Also what is a realistic 24/7 overclock. I have an x5675 on water. Is 4.2GHz reasonable, or maybe a bit higher?


You should be able to hit 4.2 GHz fairly easily. The highest stable overclock I achieved was 4.32 GHz with 180 base clock and 24x multiplier. I had to back things down when spring started transitioning to summer in Texas.


----------



## DRKreiger

You have to remember that the only way to achive the desired ram speed with the "X" series Westmere, is through base clock increase. Officially ony supports 1333mhz.

Adjust base clock with the memory multi set to 1333, and lower core multiplier to desired speed.


----------



## kpforce1

After lots of testing myself, the voltages required to run 2000+ MHz RAM speeds just wasn't worth it vs the performance gains


----------



## DRKreiger

Man... I love the recent jump in activity here. This system shall live forever!!!


----------



## X584EVA

Thanks for the input guys. No overclocking today as spent all day getting my new sound card working









I will report back when I get some results, or have more questions!


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Thanks for the input guys. No overclocking today as spent all day getting my new sound card working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will report back when I get some results, or have more questions!


Nice... digitally signed driver issue ???


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Nice... digitally signed driver issue ???


No, it was getting the SPDIF output to work properly with Dolby Digital Live / DTS. At first it was crashing Youtube videos and all kinds of nasties. Not quite sure how I eventually fixed it to be honest. Just playing with a combination of settings in both the Creative menu and windows itself finally cured it.

I'm not 100% happy with it due to the slight delay the 'real time' encoding causes, but it will do for now. Can you overclock Soundblasters?


----------



## DRKreiger

of course you can... wrap it in bacon!!! Profit!!


----------



## OCmember

Dumped the Crucial kit back in. 1.5v for 1800 cl8.8.8.24 1T will be fine for now I guess. 2.7GHz Uncore, 3.3GHz QPI. 4.35GHz core @ 1.333v game load, works for me


----------



## gofasterstripes

Nice!

May I ask - Cinebench R15? It's almost an alternative version to my setup at this point. What's the BCLK @ ?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> May I ask - Cinebench R15? It's almost an alternative version to my setup at this point. What's the BCLK @ ?


Haven't gotten a chance to download Cinebench R15 yet. BCLK is 150, 29x Core, 22x QPI, 18x Uncore, 12x RAM


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> No, it was getting the SPDIF output to work properly with Dolby Digital Live / DTS. At first it was crashing Youtube videos and all kinds of nasties. Not quite sure how I eventually fixed it to be honest. Just playing with a combination of settings in both the Creative menu and windows itself finally cured it.
> 
> I'm not 100% happy with it due to the slight delay the 'real time' encoding causes, but it will do for now. Can you overclock Soundblasters?


I had the issue as well with the optical SPDIF out. I think I fixed mine by selecting "speakers" as the default play device. Sort of a what you hear output I guess


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I had the issue as well with the optical SPDIF out. I think I fixed mine by selecting "speakers" as the default play device. Sort of a what you hear output I guess


No it wasn't that, though I have seen that trip some people up. I was getting an error when selecting Dolby Digital or DTS saying that the SPDIF was in use by something else. In the end it was changing something in the 'recording' tab in windows that seemed to fix it, but no clue why.

After hours of screwing around I was clicking everything though so it could have been something else!

As I said not too happy with the latency so i may switch back to analogue outputs to my AV unit.


----------



## xenkw0n

Alright so I recently got a xeon x5670 to replace the i7 920 in my older machine and saw a really good deal for some KLEVV Genuine memory ($70 for 2800mhz 4x4gb kit) and after reading about them on some reviews was really intrigued. These do work but wont post past 1333mhz for me... now what im doing is downclocking the CPU and matching the uncore to 1.5x the RAM speed all while using voltages set at 1.3v for vcore and qpi and the 133mhz bclk.

Now I just noticed someone said you need to keep the memory on the 10x multiplier - can someone confirm this is a necessity? Im using the p6x58d-e with the latest bios.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Alright so I recently got a xeon x5670 to replace the i7 920 in my older machine and saw a really good deal for some KLEVV Genuine memory ($70 for 2800mhz 4x4gb kit) and after reading about them on some reviews was really intrigued. These do work but wont post past 1333mhz for me... now what im doing is downclocking the CPU and matching the uncore to 1.5x the RAM speed all while using voltages set at 1.3v for vcore and qpi and the 133mhz bclk.
> 
> Now I just noticed someone said you need to keep the memory on the 10x multiplier - can someone confirm this is a necessity? Im using the p6x58d-e with the latest bios.


I couldn't get my computer to POST with any multiplier above 10x. To achieve RAM speeds in excess of 1333 MHz, you need to raise the base clock and play with multipliers until you reach the speed you wish to achieve. You'll likely have a hard time achieving speeds much over 2000 MHz. I couldn't achieve 2100 MHz no matter how much I loosened timings.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I couldn't get my computer to POST with any multiplier above 10x. To achieve RAM speeds in excess of 1333 MHz, you need to raise the base clock and play with multipliers until you reach the speed you wish to achieve. You'll likely have a hard time achieving speeds much over 2000 MHz. I couldn't achieve 2100 MHz no matter how much I loosened timings.


Im not going for anything too extreme, probably 2000mhz MAX, but I wanted to at least get some action out of this RAM. http://hw-db.com/memory/2833/klevv-urbane-and-genuine-8gb-ddr3-2400-review


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Im not going for anything too extreme, probably 2000mhz MAX, but I wanted to at least get some action out of this RAM. http://hw-db.com/memory/2833/klevv-urbane-and-genuine-8gb-ddr3-2400-review


Sell the Xeon and get a W3680 or W3690 = unlocked core multiplier, and memory multi up to 18


----------



## OCmember

@gofasterstripes

Cinebench 15
750 HT off
954 HT on

4.35Ghz core
6.6GHz QPI
2.7GHz Uncore

EDIT2: got another question. When I plug my mouse and keyboard into the USB 3.0 ports in the back I cannot get into the bios upon any type of startup (cold boot, reboot, etc.) It's like the keyboard isn't there until entering the OS


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Sell the Xeon and get a W3680 or W3690 = unlocked core multiplier, and memory multi up to 18


Not worth the hassle for me. I got the X5670 for $65 and as long as I can reach 4ghz I'm happy.

I was able to get the KLEVV Genuine kit up to 2000mhz 9-9-9-27 with 1.6v but after learning a *little* bit about single rank vs dual rank realize I'm going to be stuck leaving tRFC on auto (232) at these speeds since I cant go past 160 using manual timings on the P6X58D-E. The memory is single rank - Which leaves me with the question, do I give these to a friend/family member and pick up some dual rank memory? I'm having a hard time trying to specifically find out if different sticks I'm looking at are single or dual rank.

Does anyone know if the Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracers (4gb modules) are single or dual rank? Reading through some reviews it looks like the 1866mhz CL9 1.5v modules overclock fairly well and they can be had for a little over $20 a stick. Or does anyone have any particular RAM they would recommend for this Xeon machine that are still available new?

Don't mean to jump on here without reading through the thread but I'd like to make a decision about what to do. I'm only about 5% through reading this entire thread (I'm going to do it).

EDIT:: Looking at the page for this memory on Crucial's site shows 512Meg x 64 which leads me to believe these are also single rank modules comprised of 4gb... so the same situation I'm in with these KLEVV. Do any dual-rank 4gb modules exist or should I stop worrying about my tRFC timings?(http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/blt4g3d1869dt2txob)


----------



## xenkw0n

While I'm in here I might as well get validated if that's still a thing. Haven't really worked on overclocking the processor cores... Sticking with Memory then Uncore tuning before I work on my core speed so I know what values I need for stability and can feel more confident if issues arise when overclocking the cpu frequency.

CPU-Z Validation;
http://valid.x86.fr/nl7y6q

After tweaking the settings a bit more at 2000mhz I was able to get these numbers with 1.56v (this is still with tRFC on auto = 232).


----------



## gofasterstripes

@OCmember

Check USB Keyboard support in Integrated Peripherals is ON.

I managed to do this earlier:

Which is, quite frankly, odd.

Back to 4GHz I go...

TBH I feel pretty sure that this Board would do 4.4 GHz, maybe 4.5 with a 205BCLK, but I just don't have the cooling for it :/

Still, 4 is extremely quick IRL and it is 24/7...


----------



## gofasterstripes

@X584EVA

I'm using built-in ?realtek? SPDIF out into a couple of Cambridge amps, BX2's and a folded Voight sub, and it sounds great









What's with the soundcard? - SPDIF should sound exactly the same from any vendor, surely?

http://valid.x86.fr/l687sq - finally bothered updating CPU-Z


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> @X584EVA
> 
> I'm using built-in ?realtek? SPDIF out into a couple of Cambridge amps, BX2's and a folded Voight sub, and it sounds great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's with the soundcard? - SPDIF should sound exactly the same from any vendor, surely?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/l687sq - finally bothered updating CPU-Z


What are you outputing though? I doubt DD LIVE or DTS Interactive on mobo sound, could be wrong. It does sound great but just has some lag behind the video.

I have the Rampage 2 Extreme Mobo which only supports stereo over spdif with it's 'X-Fi' riser. Except already encoded stuff like DVD movies etc. Although I have read you can get some hacked drivers and stuff to do DD Live creation on the CPU.

Mainly I got a dedicated soundcard to take the load off the CPU, as little as it may be, and to clean the wiring up going from 6 analogue cables to 1 optical. I may switch back to analogue though as dont like the lag. I never expected it to be so apparent TBH.

Edit - No overclocking today either as going to a BBQ







Tomorrow I will crank this sucka up though!

ATM the Xeon ticks over at 28C on the hottest core. With P95 running for half an hour it goes up to 48C at 3.3GHz. So I have a good ~30C to play with by my book.


----------



## Blameless

DDR3-2000 on my particular X5670 sample is proving to need a lot of QPI/VTT, even at relatively modest uncore clocks (3.2GHz). 1.35v should still be safe though, and DDR3-2000 with the stuff I've got is faster than DDR3-1600 at tighter timings, even if I have to run 3.2GHz uncore vs. 3.4 or 3.6.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I couldn't get my computer to POST with any multiplier above 10x.


Yep. Westmere X56xx parts don't support multipliers over 10x on memory. Some boards will refuse to POST with high multipliers, while others will revert to 10x if you try to use anything higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Sell the Xeon and get a W3680 or W3690 = unlocked core multiplier, and memory multi up to 18


I wouldn't recommend this unless one's X5670 sample is a poor one.

Average OC is very similar (a good X5670 is better than an average W3690 and vice versa) on any decent board, and Westmere's IMC is going to crap out long before you can make use of an 18x memory multiplier (unless you insist on leaving BLCK at stock).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I was able to get the KLEVV Genuine kit up to 2000mhz 9-9-9-27 with 1.6v but after learning a *little* bit about single rank vs dual rank realize I'm going to be stuck leaving tRFC on auto (232) at these speeds since I cant go past 160 using manual timings on the P6X58D-E. The memory is single rank - Which leaves me with the question, do I give these to a friend/family member and pick up some dual rank memory? I'm having a hard time trying to specifically find out if different sticks I'm looking at are single or dual rank.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracers (4gb modules) are single or dual rank? Reading through some reviews it looks like the 1866mhz CL9 1.5v modules overclock fairly well and they can be had for a little over $20 a stick. Or does anyone have any particular RAM they would recommend for this Xeon machine that are still available new?
> 
> Don't mean to jump on here without reading through the thread but I'd like to make a decision about what to do. I'm only about 5% through reading this entire thread (I'm going to do it).
> 
> EDIT:: Looking at the page for this memory on Crucial's site shows 512Meg x 64 which leads me to believe these are also single rank modules comprised of 4gb... so the same situation I'm in with these KLEVV. Do any dual-rank 4gb modules exist or should I stop worrying about my tRFC timings?(http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/blt4g3d1869dt2txob)


Easiest way to tell how many ICs you've got is to simply look at the DIMMs edge on.

Those Crucial sticks do seem to be single rank with eight ICs (512MiB or 4Gib per IC, as the spec sheet says). JEDEC spec for tRFC of this density devices is 260ns, or 260 cycles at 1000MHz (2000MT/s) The 232 you're using is already pretty tight for them (it's 260ns at 933MHz and 232ns at your current speed) and tightening them further may not be practical. You can try it, but boot to a Linux live USB/CD and run GSAT for testing...overly tight tRFC is great way to corrupt an OS install.

There are plenty of 4GiB DIMMs with 2GiB ICs, but they tend to be older and harder to find at this point. Not worth looking for them just to knock a hundred cycles off tRFC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> After tweaking the settings a bit more at 2000mhz I was able to get these numbers with 1.56v (this is still with tRFC on auto = 232).


Results look about right, but why is your tRAS set to 10? That may cause issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Sticking with Memory then Uncore tuning before I work on my core speed


This is pretty backwards as core clock is far and away the biggest factor in performance. You'll also have to retest everything once you start overclocking the core anyway.


----------



## xenkw0n

I was seeing if I could push the memory to that low of a tRAS but yes OCCT did not like that and would have an error within 30 seconds. Ive currently loosened them to 9-9-9-27 with the same 232 tRFC while having 3.4ghz on the cpu and uncore but OCCT gets an error about 20 minutes in. Im sticking with an easy overclock on the CPU first because I really want to test the memory and uncore - I do realize once I move onto the cpu speeds that Ill be going through more testing but want to take away other variables from stability issues. This is all with 1.25vcore, 1.8pll, 1.30qpi and 1.1ioh.

Since I cant change my tRFC past 160 and have to leave it on auto to get 232 would it just be better to move down to 1866 which still leaves tRFC at 232?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> @OCmember
> 
> Check USB Keyboard support in Integrated Peripherals is ON.
> 
> I managed to do this earlier:
> 
> Which is, quite frankly, odd.
> 
> Back to 4GHz I go...
> 
> TBH I feel pretty sure that this Board would do 4.4 GHz, maybe 4.5 with a 205BCLK, but I just don't have the cooling for it :/
> 
> Still, 4 is extremely quick IRL and it is 24/7...


What happened? Did you try pushing the core frequency? I am not 100% sure I'm stable because my old TRUE is not up to the job unless I have the AC on and a huge fan blowing directly into the case. Real Bench passes, the 800K P95 test passes. I can do short 512mb IBT runs but nothing serious because I'll hit 80* if I'm not careful.

I'd say this board is on the same level as my old EVGA board. I'm really enjoying the use of the unlocked core multi.

Yeah all the USB functions are enabled but it won't recognize the keyboard when it's in the USB 3.0 slot until it hits the OS.


----------



## Blameless

tRAS is almost always best set near CAS + tRCD + tRTP (read to precharge delay, not tRP which is row precharge time). tRAS in turn influences tRC which is usually tRAS + tRP (row precharge time).

tRFC of 232 may be acceptable for those ICs at DDR3-2000, but you'll want to test carefully to make sure it's completely stable. 1866MT/s is much easier on the IMC.


----------



## xenkw0n

What's interesting is setting the timings manually at 1600mhz 7-8-7-21 with tRFC 160 and 1.54v passes an hour of OCCT - 3.4ghz cpu and 3.2ghz uncore.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> What's interesting is setting the timings manually at 1600mhz 7-8-7-21 with tRFC 160 and 1.54v passes an hour of OCCT - 3.4ghz cpu and 3.2ghz uncore.


Try P95 800K for both small and Max FFT, run in place, on version 26.6


----------



## OCmember

A little something interesting. I stuck my Elpida Hyper kit back in and left the timings on auto. I have HT on. And my Cinebench 15 score went up to 966 from 954 EDIT: just pulled a 970 ? weird


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't know anything about the different ICs on RAM. I just wanted the lowest CAS I could find for 1600 MHz. A lot of brands had CAS 7 and Mushkin was the only one I could find with CAS 6. In the end, I don't think it was worth it. When I was playing around with overclocking my RAM with only 6 GB in my system, it looked like my system was "stuttering" compared to when I had 12 GB installed. I don't know how else to describe it. I don't think my system liked having the lower amount very much. This is one reason I'll always recommend someone buy as much RAM as they can afford. Sixteen gigabytes is rather affordable these days so I don't see any reason to go for less. And more RAM is never a bad thing.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Try P95 800K for both small and Max FFT, run in place, on version 26.6


That's my next step. I always had better results using OCCT for testing stability with memory overclocks.

Setting the memory timings manually has given me a lot better results. I don't think the motherboard is setting timings accurately but once I started setting the timings manually (minus tRFC) I was able to get stable (2 hours of OCCT large) using my KLEVV modules (3x4gb);

1600mhz 7-8-7-21 with 160 tRFC : 1.54v (3.40ghz 1.25v cpu // 3.20ghz 1.3v QPI uncore)
1866mhz 8-9-9-26 with 232 tRFC : 1.56v (3.16ghz 1.25v cpu // 3.35ghz 1.3v QPI uncore)
2000mhz 9-9-9-27 with 232 tRFC : 1.60v (3.40ghz 1.25v cpu // 3.40ghz 1.3v QPI uncore)

The kit itself consisted of 4 sticks of RAM and I plan on testing stability/benchmarks with the 4th included to see if this nonsense about using 4dimms while maintaining triple-channel is really a thing. Oh and this memory is so pretty.

Anyone have a reason to believe running at 1.3v on QPI/VTT would cause any issues long-term? The highest the cores got under load was 53c at these speeds/voltages (Noctua NH-U14S).


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> That's my next step. I always had better results using OCCT for testing stability with memory overclocks.
> 
> Setting the memory timings manually has given me a lot better results. I don't think the motherboard is setting timings accurately but once I started setting the timings manually (minus tRFC) I was able to get stable (2 hours of OCCT large) using my KLEVV modules (3x4gb);
> 
> 1600mhz 7-8-7-21 with 160 tRFC : 1.54v (3.40ghz 1.25v cpu // 3.20ghz 1.3v QPI uncore)
> 1866mhz 8-9-9-26 with 232 tRFC : 1.56v (3.16ghz 1.25v cpu // 3.35ghz 1.3v QPI uncore)
> 2000mhz 9-9-9-27 with 232 tRFC : 1.60v (3.40ghz 1.25v cpu // 3.40ghz 1.3v QPI uncore)
> 
> The kit itself consisted of 4 sticks of RAM and I plan on testing stability/benchmarks with the 4th included to see if this nonsense about using 4dimms while maintaining triple-channel is really a thing. Oh and this memory is so pretty.
> 
> Anyone have a reason to believe running at 1.3v on QPI/VTT would cause any issues long-term? The highest the cores got under load was 53c at these speeds/voltages (Noctua NH-U14S).


The 4 sticks of ram was definitely a problem. it's about access the "odd man out" with in the same clocks. It almost never works properly.

As for the 1.3 QPI. It won't be a problem at all. You could run that for ever.

Post more AIDA64 memory bench results with these new settings. I am curious about the KLEV stuff, because it is really aesthetically pleasing. But goin off the benches you already posted, I was underwhelmed. Not what I would expect out of such expensive memory.


----------



## DRKreiger

here.. for comparison..
8 gig ballistix sticks. dual rank (sided) 24gigs total


----------



## gofasterstripes

Tom's has an article on memory overclocking on the front page right now.

@OCmember - i got that image instead of POST. After a reboot too.


----------



## X584EVA

What are people running their uncore to ram ratio at. With the i7's it was 2X but intel recommends 1.5X with the Xeon.


----------



## DRKreiger

I did do some digging.. The Genuine that I would be interested in comes in around $149 for 3x4gb. So i would need an additional 8GB kit. which would be another 89$.. pretty steep. I can't seem to find 4x8gb kits for sale. I would love to add this kit to my system.

I love the LED lighting, and if I can get the Genuine kit to run at 8-8-8-24 T1 1800mhz ish. It would be perfect. It seems the prices have come down a bit


----------



## gofasterstripes

You should be able to get 3200MHz uncore, so 2x is possible...

Works for me.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> What are people running their uncore to ram ratio at. With the i7's it was 2X but intel recommends 1.5X with the Xeon.


The running average maximum around here is right around 3600mhz. This is a little bit of a sweet spot. It all comes down to the chip itself. What kind of voltage you need for that to be stable.


----------



## X584EVA

Yeah I know those uncore speeds are possible, but are they reliable / safe?

I read on here one ex Intel employee with a Xeon rig said the imc is weaker on the xeons than the old i7's. I believe his system ran at 1.875X the RAM speed. Also the QPI voltage should never exceed 1.35v. He also said that he didn't gain any performance beyond 1.875X anyway.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't know anything about the different ICs on RAM. I just wanted the lowest CAS I could find for 1600 MHz. A lot of brands had CAS 7 and Mushkin was the only one I could find with CAS 6. In the end, I don't think it was worth it. When I was playing around with overclocking my RAM with only 6 GB in my system, it looked like my system was "stuttering" compared to when I had 12 GB installed. I don't know how else to describe it. I don't think my system liked having the lower amount very much. This is one reason I'll always recommend someone buy as much RAM as they can afford. Sixteen gigabytes is rather affordable these days so I don't see any reason to go for less. And more RAM is never a bad thing.


My only concern with faster timings was from gaming. I'm still not convinced either way but popular thinking says lower timings are "better" for gaming.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Yeah I know those uncore speeds are possible, but are they reliable / safe?
> 
> I read on here one ex Intel employee with a Xeon rig said the imc is weaker on the xeons than the old i7's. I believe his system ran at 1.875X the RAM speed. Also the QPI voltage should never exceed 1.35v. He also said that he didn't gain any performance beyond 1.875X anyway.


That's interesting.

Can you guys link these memory kits you are talking about? Thanks

@gofasterstripes How did that happen? From memory timings tweaking?


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> here.. for comparison..
> 8 gig ballistix sticks. dual rank (sided) 24gigs total


What Ballistix kit was that? Every one I can find appears to be single rank (512 x 64 - 8 chips on one side - Which is how the KLEVV are laid out OR 1024 x 64 like the low-volt sticks at 1600 8-8-8-24).

I won't have time to continue working on that machine until this weekend so unfortunately I won't have any more benchmarks to show you until then. For now, do you think your results are so much higher because of dual rank or does CPU clock speed play a role in memory benchmarks? Our uncore speeds are close enough (3400 ~3600) that I wouldn't think that would make such a drastic difference... Or is this really the difference of running dual-rank vs single-rank modules and/or being forced to keep tRFC so high or simply 8gb modules vs 4gb modules? What's your tRFC on those Ballistix chips at 1866 8-8-8-24?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> That's interesting.
> 
> Can you guys link these memory kits you are talking about? Thanks
> 
> @gofasterstripes How did that happen? From memory timings tweaking?


This is essentially the kit I got. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820101054

And yes, they are a bit pricey but I saw this KLEVV Genuine 2800mhz 4x4gb kit on sale for 70$ and couldn't pass up on the deal since I was in the market for some new RAM.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Here's mine for some more comparison:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/8800#post_25394077

The kit is the same as DrKreiger's but his is low voltage (1.35V default), whereas mine is full voltage (1.5V default). Oh, and mine are 4GB sticks, his are 8GB's. No clue as to how sided they are


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> What Ballistix kit was that? Every one I can find appears to be single rank (512 x 64 - 8 chips on one side - Which is how the KLEVV are laid out OR 1024 x 64 like the low-volt sticks at 1600 8-8-8-24).
> 
> I won't have time to continue working on that machine until this weekend so unfortunately I won't have any more benchmarks to show you until then. For now, do you think your results are so much higher because of dual rank or does CPU clock speed play a role in memory benchmarks? Our uncore speeds are close enough (3400 ~3600) that I wouldn't think that would make such a drastic difference... Or is this really the difference of running dual-rank vs single-rank modules and/or being forced to keep tRFC so high or simply 8gb modules vs 4gb modules? What's your tRFC on those Ballistix chips at 1866 8-8-8-24?
> .


tRFC is 208. I believe. These are the Ballistix LP 8gb modules. Very forgiving on timings, and capable of some pretty crazy speeds. 9-9-9-27 1t can do 2200MHZ. But not worth the risk of burning the IMC on my chip to run that 24/7. I tweak all of the system all the time. I have gotten better results than what i have posted, but that's where i have left it as for now.

Now when you get to clocking the CORE clock. It will help a bit on the memory, maybe 7-9%. The cache speeds will all jump considerably.

What Klev kit is that?

EDIT: found what you posted.

Wonder how tight you can get the timings around 1866mhz


----------



## xenkw0n

I believe the one's he has are these then;

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148655

Only thing is when I look at them on Crucial's site they appear to be single rank. The Ballistix Tacical Tracers 4gb 1866 9-9-9-27 1.5v modules have some really promising reviews and overclock numbers but they too appear to be single rank and if that's the case then I'm not overly interested in them over the KLEVV's.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Wonder how tight you can get the timings around 1866mhz


I haven't really pushed them that hard yet - just looking for some stable baselines to save as OC profiles and then I'll try and go further. This weekend I should have some more real overclock numbers.

Oh and is the IMC located on this chips or the motherboard? I thought that was the northbridge? And is the "motherboard temp" in monitoring tools like HWiNFO64 the northbridge temps? If so, I haven't seen my P6X58D-E go above 33c - How would the IMC burn out from that?

Could you confirm which modules you have? The low profile 8gb ones from Crucial - Trying to figure out if these are really dual rank, regardless, they appear to be some really nice sticks.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I haven't really pushed them that hard yet - just looking for some stable baselines to save as OC profiles and then I'll try and go further. This weekend I should have some more real overclock numbers.
> 
> Oh and is the IMC located on this chips or the motherboard? I thought that was the northbridge? And is the "motherboard temp" in monitoring tools like HWiNFO64 the northbridge temps? If so, I haven't seen my P6X58D-E go above 33c - How would the IMC burn out from that?
> 
> Could you confirm which modules you have? The low profile 8gb ones from Crucial - Trying to figure out if these are really dual rank, regardless, they appear to be some really nice sticks.


IMC on these are built into the processor.. not in the northbridge since C2D era.. I believe

33C on the northbridge? waterblocked?


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> IMC on these are built into the processor.. not in the northbridge since C2D era.. I believe
> 
> 33C on the northbridge? waterblocked?


Got it - Maybe I'll stop at 2000mhz then and just tighten the timings at there for my 24/7 setup.

No - The whole system is just air. It hovers around 30c (motherboard temperature) when looking at HWiNFO64 and maxes out at 33c when under load. I'm just not sure if this is the actual reading of the Northbridge temps?


----------



## DRKreiger

well I can verify that my kit is dual rank.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148657


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> well I can verify that my kit is dual rank.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148657


Based on what? When I look at the specs for those sticks the arrangement leads me to believe they are single rank consisting of 8 one-sided 1024x64 modules. Dual rank != Dual channel.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

xenkw0n, I bet it's the "system" temperature, reported by a sensor somewhere on the PCB. Some boards don't show the Northbridge temperature in HWMonitor at all, no idea why, but I think I've seen it happen. Then NB should be more like 60C on air.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Based on what? When I look at the specs for those sticks the arrangement leads me to believe they are single rank consisting of 8 one-sided 1024x64 modules. Dual rank != Dual channel.


I can see chips on both side of the PCB, plus in AIDA it states Dual Rank


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Based on what? When I look at the specs for those sticks the arrangement leads me to believe they are single rank consisting of 8 one-sided 1024x64 modules. Dual rank != Dual channel.


I have 2 of those kits plus a single stick. There's 8 chips on each side. Unlesss 8 of those are blanks, they're dual rank.


----------



## xenkw0n

Interesting - I'll have to try a different monitoring program or see if I can find it. I would assume the ASUS P6X58D-E does monitor the NB temps.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I have 2 of those kits plus a single stick. There's 8 chips on each side. Unlesss 8 of those are blanks, they're dual rank.


Thanks for the heads up. The reason I have thought these were single rank is because of the specs provided on Crucials site (unless I'm just reading / interpreting this wrong);

http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/blt8g3d1608et3lx0#productDetails

Specifically; Specs: DDR3 PC3-12800 • 8-8-8-24 • Unbuffered • NON-ECC • DDR3-1600 • 1.35V • *1024Meg x 64* • Low Profile •

If the modules are comprised of 1024 mb chips then it would mean only 8 in total = 8 gb.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Yeah I know those uncore speeds are possible, but are they reliable / safe?
> 
> I read on here one ex Intel employee with a Xeon rig said the imc is weaker on the xeons than the old i7's. I believe his system ran at 1.875X the RAM speed. Also the QPI voltage should never exceed 1.35v. He also said that he didn't gain any performance beyond 1.875X anyway.


I generally find the sweet spot on Westmere/Gulftown parts to be 3-3.2GHz irrespective of what memory clock I'm using. Past that there is usually rapidly diminishing returns and very few Westmere parts can handle over 3.4-3.6GHz with anything resembling stability. Performance will scale with higher uncore clocks, though again with diminishing returns, as far as you can take it.

Xeon vs. i7 is a false distinction. The 45nm Nehalem (Bloomfield/Gainestown) is one architecture on the LGA-1366 platform, while the 32nm Gulftown is it's successor (Westmere-EP/Gulftown) is the other and both have i7 and Xeon variants. Intel doesn't even know if a part is going to be an i7 or a Xeon until after they make it and bin it according to need, which can be based on yeilds or demand; for example, a part that has a single defective QPI link can't be a 5600 series Xeon and one with defective ECC can't be a Xeon at all, but even a fully functional die will wind up in an i7 that has neither (they will fuse off features the SKU doesn't support) if they need more i7s than Xeons to fill a given demand.

Nehalem's uncore can clock several hundred MHz higher than Westmere's, but I haven't seen any evidence that it's IMC is stronger. Westmere can usually support higher memory clocks because 1.5*MT/s is all you need to clock the uncore at and this more than offsets the lower maximum speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> My only concern with faster timings was from gaming. I'm still not convinced either way but popular thinking says lower timings are "better" for gaming.


More performance is better and both timings and frequency impact performance. Without a direct comparison of specific configurations, it's impossible to say whether you get more performance from reducing timing or from increasing frequency.

I really see very little performance difference from 1600 to 2000 on my Westemere/Gulftown setups because most of the DDR3 I have makes the IMC and uncore the limiting factor and the type of timings I can run at 1600 makes up for what I need to use to make 2000+ work. Other than a small advantage in memory copy speeds for the latter 1600 CL7, 1866 CL8, and 2000 CL9 perform pretty much identically on my Westmere/Gulftowns.

LGA-1366 parts have worse IMCs than later architectures and I see less improvement from higher clocks as well as needing looser timings to reach higher clocks than on LGA-2011 (Sandy/Ivy-E) with the exact same ram. LGA-1366 parts are also more limited in uncore than the later DDR3 HEDT platform.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Oh and is the IMC located on this chips or the motherboard? I thought that was the northbridge? And is the "motherboard temp" in monitoring tools like HWiNFO64 the northbridge temps? If so, I haven't seen my P6X58D-E go above 33c - How would the IMC burn out from that?


An integrated memory controller, by very definition, is part of the CPU.

Temperature is also not the only factor in degradation. Push significantly more current and voltage through your uncore and you'll wear it out much faster, even if you can keep temps the same.

Also, that 33C is probably the temp sensor near the ICH, the IOH will generally be much hotter under load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Based on what? When I look at the specs for those sticks the arrangement leads me to believe they are single rank consisting of 8 one-sided 1024x64 modules. Dual rank != Dual channel.


Those specs do imply single sided DIMMs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I can see chips on both side of the PCB, plus in AIDA it states Dual Rank


Exact same model number?

I have sticks with the same exact specs (other than the layout) appearance and name that use 2Gib ICs and are dual sided.

A different model of the same thing or even a difference revision of the same model could easily use different ICs.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It could be different specs for the same product.

Going off topic, I have an AMD motherboard, GA-MA78G-DS3HP. Gigabyte shows N/A for 140W CPU support, but if you look at newegg, the box says 140W support. Mine came with 3 transistors per channel (like shown on newegg), but gigabyte's pic only show 2 solders in. Mine says Rev 2.0 on the PCB.

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2943#ov
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128373


----------



## xenkw0n

That would be very interesting to see yours showing as dual rank
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I can see chips on both side of the PCB, plus in AIDA it states Dual Rank


Can you take a screenshot of that in AIDA? I'm only curious because I believe my DDR4 memory is laid out similarly but it states single rank. Although I can't complain about this memory as it has been running rock solid for me at 2800mhz CL14 @ 1.24v in my new X99 system.


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I generally find the sweet spot on Westmere/Gulftown parts to be 3-3.2GHz irrespective of what memory clock I'm using. Past that there is usually rapidly diminishing returns and very few Westmere parts can handle over 3.4-3.6GHz with anything resembling stability. Performance will scale with higher uncore clocks, though again with diminishing returns, as far as you can take it.
> 
> Xeon vs. i7 is a false distinction. The 45nm Nehalem (Bloomfield/Gainestown) is one architecture on the LGA-1366 platform, while the 32nm Gulftown is it's successor (Westmere-EP/Gulftown) is the other and both have i7 and Xeon variants. Intel doesn't even know if a part is going to be an i7 or a Xeon until after they make it and bin it according to need, which can be based on yeilds or demand; for example, a part that has a single defective QPI link can't be a 5600 series Xeon and one with defective ECC can't be a Xeon at all, but even a fully functional die will wind up in an i7 that has neither (they will fuse off features the SKU doesn't support) if they need more i7s than Xeons to fill a given demand.
> 
> Nehalem's uncore can clock several hundred MHz higher than Westmere's, but I haven't seen any evidence that it's IMC is stronger. Westmere can usually support higher memory clocks because 1.5*MT/s is all you need to clock the uncore at and this more than offsets the lower maximum speed.
> More performance is better and both timings and frequency impact performance. Without a direct comparison of specific configurations, it's impossible to say whether you get more performance from reducing timing or from increasing frequency.
> 
> I really see very little performance difference from 1600 to 2000 on my Westemere/Gulftown setups because most of the DDR3 I have makes the IMC and uncore the limiting factor and the type of timings I can run at 1600 makes up for what I need to use to make 2000+ work. Other than a small advantage in memory copy speeds for the latter 1600 CL7, 1866 CL8, and 2000 CL9 perform pretty much identically on my Westmere/Gulftowns.
> 
> LGA-1366 parts have worse IMCs than later architectures and I see less improvement from higher clocks as well as needing looser timings to reach higher clocks than on LGA-2011 (Sandy/Ivy-E) with the exact same ram. LGA-1366 parts are also more limited in uncore than the later DDR3 HEDT platform.


Thanks for the post and information!

Just setting up my overclock but currently running uncore at 3000 with 1600 ram speed. Sounds like I'm in the ballpark anyway.

I'm not interested in pushing this chip to the max anyway. I just want a nice solid overclock to last me a couple of years until I do a full new build. I'm going to try and get CPU speed as high as possible though without exceeding 1.35V-ish. Hoping for 4.2 to 4.4GHz!


----------



## gofasterstripes

@OCmember yeah that was an uncore thing.


----------



## OCmember

@gofasterstripes What is the highest QPI frequency you are able to hit? I can't boot at 3.8GHz or > even at QPI PLL & IOH @ 1.34v. My old EVGA board did 4GHz @ 1.3v


----------



## Cyrious

Hello gents, I come to you seeking information (from the precious few who may have it).

Yesterday, I found myself acquiring a DX58SO motherboard off craigslist (for $30). This board has never been used apparently, as the seal on the anti-static bag is still intact.

Now that I find myself in possession of an X58 motherboard (that isnt broken or about to break, last one died on me), I need to know if anyone has had any luck running Hex-core Xeons of any kind on this model of motherboard, and if so which ones.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Hello gents, I come to you seeking information (from the precious few who may have it).
> 
> Yesterday, I found myself acquiring a DX58SO motherboard off craigslist (for $30). This board has never been used apparently, as the seal on the anti-static bag is still intact.
> 
> Now that I find myself in possession of an X58 motherboard (that isnt broken or about to break, last one died on me), I need to know if anyone has had any luck running Hex-core Xeons of any kind on this model of motherboard, and if so which ones.


I know someone did here, but I forget the user name. I recently built a system using that board (I7-920 though) for a friend and to be honest I found it a great deal and very snappy. It also has one of the most recent official x58 BIOS's I have ever seen from any manufacturer. I'd definitely give it a try if I was you, but don't expect much overclocking ability from it. With that said, and for only $30 you just found a gem









Good luck


----------



## edop2005

Did you test the pegatron board with 6 core Xeons?
Also how did you manage to repair the bent pin?


----------



## X584EVA

Can really high CPU clocks cause degredation of these chips or is it just voltages etc?

I'm currently flying through LinX at 200x21, 1.3v and ~52c temperature. I haven't fine tuned the voltage yet either so it could maybe go lower at these speeds.

I have had one page file BSOD but that may have been QPI voltage too low, which I have now increased and retesting. (0x50) Also I was running LinX with high priority which may have contributed? - should I just run at normal?

I'm thinking of maybe trying to hit 4.6GHz if I can get there at max 1.4V. Is it worth it?

Also, what gigaflops are people getting in LinX? - I'm currently at 45.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Can really high CPU clocks cause degredation of these chips or is it just voltages etc?


Temperature, current, and voltage all contribute to electromigration which is the key form of non-mechanical degradation (thermal expansion/contraction is the primary mechanical one).

Current draw is directly dependent on clock speed and load. Indeed at the same voltage, temperature, and load, current draw increase very nearly linearly with clock speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> I'm currently flying through LinX at 200x21, 1.3v and ~52c temperature. I haven't fine tuned the voltage yet either so it could maybe go lower at these speeds.


52C is quite cool for that test with those settings and should be safe in the long term.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> I have had one page file BSOD but that may have been QPI voltage too low, which I have now increased and retesting. (0x50) Also I was running LinX with high priority which may have contributed? - should I just run at normal?


QPI/VTT, vDIMM, or vcore could be the cause of that error.

Crashes at any priority, other than real-time perhaps, are indicative of a hardware stability issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> I'm thinking of maybe trying to hit 4.6GHz if I can get there at max 1.4V. Is it worth it?


1.4v is pretty optimistic for 4.6GHz, but if you can reach it and are stable without temps getting too much higher, you should be ok.

Voltage requirements tend to scale much higher than clock speed starting around 4.2GHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Also, what gigaflops are people getting in LinX? - I'm currently at 45.


LinX and IBT use the Intel Math Kernel Library LINPACK binaries which are heavily optimized and tend to be most demanding and produce the highest GLOPS with one thread per physical core. Using more threads causes increased cache contention and lower scores.

Using the newest LinX set to 6 threads, my Westmere setup gets about 90 GFLOPS at 4.2GHz.


----------



## X584EVA

Thanks!

So 45 gigaflops with HT enabled is about right?

I've just passed 90 minutes of LinX with the QPI increased so am going to see what happens at 4.4GHz!

When I zone in on max performance I will do some longer tests.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> So 45 gigaflops with HT enabled is about right?
> 
> I've just passed 90 minutes of LinX with the QPI increased so am going to see what happens at 4.4GHz!
> 
> When I zone in on max performance I will do some longer tests.


I would say it is a little on the low side. at 4.2 HT on, you should really be closer to 65-70. change the thread count in Lynx to 6, not all, and see what it puts out.


----------



## X584EVA

But why should I change the thread count, just to give me some nicer looking numbers?









I though the idea was to stress test the CPU fully.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> But why should I change the thread count, just to give me some nicer looking numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I though the idea was to stress test the CPU fully.


Six threads is usually more stressful than 12 with LINPACK tests, that's how it gets the bigger numbers.


----------



## X584EVA

I see, so I should always be stress testing with LinX on 6 threads? What about P95?

Just tried one run with LinX and it does indeed give me 85 gigaflops.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> I see, so I should always be stress testing with LinX on 6 threads?


Well, you can use 12 to make sure the extra front ends/architectural states are working, though this can probably be more effectively done by manually setting affinity. Run one set with the linpack64.exe process set to even logica cores, then run the test again with them set to odd logical cores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> What about P95?


Even though Prime95 is often slightly slower with more than one thread per physical core, it's no where near as limited as LINPACK and is still most strenuous when all logical cores are in use.

Some other tests prefer more. Often 1.5/logical core is most stressful with real world tasks like transcoding.

Generally, the more synthetic and heavily tuned a test is for a specific architecture, the lower the number of threads needed to extract peak performance and most stress from a CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Just tried one run with LinX and it does indeed give me 85 gigaflops.


That's pretty normal for LinX on a 4.2GHz Westmere/Gulftown.,


----------



## OCmember

CB 15 - 1007
HT on, 4.35GHz, 3.6GHz Uncore, 3.6GHz QPI (7.2 effective) 1800MHz cl8.8.8.24 1T (Crucial kit)


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> That would be very interesting to see yours showing as dual rank
> Can you take a screenshot of that in AIDA? I'm only curious because I believe my DDR4 memory is laid out similarly but it states single rank. Although I can't complain about this memory as it has been running rock solid for me at 2800mhz CL14 @ 1.24v in my new X99 system.


Here is the screeny you asked for.. clearly dual 

I really didn't think that the dual rank config made a difference, but it does. Even if it is minimal


----------



## xenkw0n

That's interesting. I suppose it is dual rank but with only 8 chips. That would explain the 1024MiB x 8 configuration. I guess in this case the chips they're selling for the same RAM now really are configured the same way. Not sure if I want to make the jump to get 24gb or stick with the 12gb I have now. I can't really complain for the price I paid - but I do have another system I could put these KLEVV modules in


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I really didn't think that the dual rank config made a difference, but it does. Even if it is minimal


All other things being equal, dual rank generally means higher bandwidth (more ranks to interleave), slightly worse latency, and a bit more difficulty OCing.

Also, more ICs for a given memory capacity means lower density ICs, which means tRFC can usually be tighter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> That's interesting. I suppose it is dual rank but with only 8 chips.


There are 16-bit ICs that only need four to make a rank, but this configuration is extremely rare for DDR3 UDIMMs.

I looked up my 4GiB sticks on Crucial's site and they are listed as "512Meg x 64", which implies 4Gib DRAM devices, but my sticks clearly have sixteen 2Gib ICs each.

GIven that DRKreiger has stated he sees ICs on both sides but didn't mention there only being four on each side (and there isn't really such thing as a dummy/blank IC, they are just left off if not needed) I think these Crucial Ballistix 8GiB DIMMs almost certainly have sixteen 8-bit ICs, of 4Gib density, with each rank being eight ICs.

8Gib DDR3 ICs are also very expensive and would likely not be found on memory DIMMs this inexpensive. Furthermore, they have extremely loose tRFC requirements, and the tRFC listed on DRKreiger's stick's SPD/XMP profiles correspond to 4Gib ICs.


----------



## gofasterstripes

@OCmember

Sorry dude, no time this week. Infact, due to a neighbour being evicted and not settling the ISP bill we're also now blocked from broadband :/

You've got some good figures there with your UD7









Dont forget QPI speeds are dependent on a silicon lottery for an X58 chip too.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Seeing as there is so much being written about secondary memory timings, doors anyone fancy showing any benchmarks with these tight timings and also with looser ones at the same frequency? Perhaps both CPU bound and mixed use benches?


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> All other things being equal, dual rank generally means higher bandwidth (more ranks to interleave), slightly worse latency, and a bit more difficulty OCing.
> 
> Also, more ICs for a given memory capacity means lower density ICs, which means tRFC can usually be tighter.
> There are 16-bit ICs that only need four to make a rank, but this configuration is extremely rare for DDR3 UDIMMs.
> 
> I looked up my 4GiB sticks on Crucial's site and they are listed as "512Meg x 64", which implies 4Gib DRAM devices, but my sticks clearly have sixteen 2Gib ICs each.
> 
> GIven that DRKreiger has stated he sees ICs on both sides but didn't mention there only being four on each side (and there isn't really such thing as a dummy/blank IC, they are just left off if not needed) I think these Crucial Ballistix 8GiB DIMMs almost certainly have sixteen 8-bit ICs, of 4Gib density, with each rank being eight ICs.
> 
> 8Gib DDR3 ICs are also very expensive and would likely not be found on memory DIMMs this inexpensive. Furthermore, they have extremely loose tRFC requirements, and the tRFC listed on DRKreiger's stick's SPD/XMP profiles correspond to 4Gib ICs.


I can get the trfc down to 160 at 8-8-8-24 1T 160 trf 1866mhz. as soon as i go lower, I get stop code 0x050. I would assume this would be due to the dense IC's


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I can get the trfc down to 160 at 8-8-8-24 1T 160 trf 1866mhz. as soon as i go lower, I get stop code 0x050. I would assume this would be due to the dense IC's


Yes - most likely. From what it looks like the KLEVV memory I have is laid out similarly to yours except its only 1 rank of 512 chips. Theoretically that would mean we'd have similar behavior with tRFC. I'm really interested to see what this memory can do if it lets me tighten the timings any further and once I overclock the CPU to about 4.2 ghz.

After all is said and done I'm thinking about shooting for 175 baseclock with x24 cpu multi to get 4.2ghz, QPI = 7.0ghz, RAM = 1750mhz and uncore = 3.5ghz.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Yes - most likely. From what it looks like the KLEVV memory I have is laid out similarly to yours except its only 1 rank of 512 chips. Theoretically that would mean we'd have similar behavior with tRFC. I'm really interested to see what this memory can do if it lets me tighten the timings any further and once I overclock the CPU to about 4.2 ghz.
> 
> After all is said and done I'm thinking about shooting for 175 baseclock with x24 cpu multi to get 4.2ghz, QPI = 7.0ghz, RAM = 1750mhz and uncore = 3.5ghz.


That is a darn good sweet spot clock. I would maybe think about trying an odd multiplier if the 24x doesn't play nice. I am very interested in your results. because if the results are even close to what i can achieve, I may get a couple kits, and go 2400 mhz genuine 4 gig sticks. Purely for aesthetics. I love the white LEDS.


----------



## xenkw0n

Where do you see them selling? I only came across them randomly on Newegg and after doing some research was surprised at how cheap they were. Right now the 2666mhz 4x4gb kit is $85 I believe which would be your cheapest option. When I bought my 2800mhz 4x4gb kit it was sold out the next time I looked so I may have grabbed the last one at $70.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Where do you see them selling? I only came across them randomly on Newegg and after doing some research was surprised at how cheap they were. Right now the 2666mhz 4x4gb kit is $85 I believe which would be your cheapest option. When I bought my 2800mhz 4x4gb kit it was sold out the next time I looked so I may have grabbed the last one at $70.


So where did you end up with your memory settings?


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> So where did you end up with your memory settings?


I haven't had a chance to work on that computer since the weekend. I'll have time to get into it more this weekend again. I currently have it at my mother's house which I visit every weekend because she enjoys spending time with my daughter. During the week when I'm at my house I *only* have my X99 platform to work on


----------



## DRKreiger

Oh darn.... only an X99 platform to tinker with.. must be tough!!


----------



## DRKreiger

500th post!!!!!!!


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Oh darn.... only an X99 platform to tinker with.. must be tough!!


It's not as fun as the X58. There's some serious level of tweaking and testing that can be done to find a real sweet spot. The X99 is just change the multiplier for CPU and Cache then choose your memory speed and tighten timings. Of course still playing with voltage but you don't get the room with BCLK as you do on X58. Right now the 6800k is sitting at 4.1ghz with 1.19v adaptive (hits 1.21 under load), 3.4ghz cache with 1.05v manual, ~1.00v system agent and 1.24v dramm for 2800mhz CL14. I mean the memory benchmarks with 32gigs at this speed in quad channel put the X58 to shame but the % increase for CPU clock for clock is really only around 30% (not a lot imo for a system that's 7 years newer).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> 500th post!!!!!!!


I'm right around the corner from there









Here's a shot of the cleaned up system with new parts including the KLEVV modules


----------



## xenkw0n

Soooo I ordered another X5670 for a build I was going to put together for my brother and it turned out to be an ES chip. Do they typically vary in quality or are they usually hand-picked binned chips? What to do!?


----------



## Halo_003

Quick question, do you guys think I'd have a negative impact during gaming/3D rendering by making this move? (specifically related to CPU, I know changing the GPU will make differences)

Current system:
i7 3820 @ 4.4GHz 1.3V
X79 Sabertooth
2x4GB 2400MHz TridentX
GTX 580 3GB

Proposed system:
X5670 @ 4.3-4.6(?)
Gigabyte X58A-OC (have sitting unused)
3x8GB 2400MHz
GTX 580 3GB --> RX 480 8GB

I would think it should have very little detrimental impact in games. Am I wrong?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> Quick question, do you guys think I'd have a negative impact during gaming/3D rendering by making this move? (specifically related to CPU, I know changing the GPU will make differences)
> 
> Current system:
> i7 3820 @ 4.4GHz 1.3V
> X79 Sabertooth
> 2x4GB 2400MHz TridentX
> GTX 580 3GB
> 
> Proposed system:
> X5670 @ 4.3-4.6(?)
> Gigabyte X58A-OC (have sitting unused)
> 3x8GB 2400MHz
> GTX 580 3GB --> RX 480 8GB
> 
> I would think it should have very little detrimental impact in games. Am I wrong?


I don't think you're wrong, but...
Just some food for thought. If it were me and I only need one system.
I would sell the Gigabyte board while it still is worth some money, pick up some more memory to match what you have to make 4 sticks.
There are unlocked E5-1650 hexcore 2011 Sandy bridge CPUs that would drop right in that X79 Sabertooth, they are used, selling for 122$ on ebay right now.
That would works out good for games and rendering and BOINC if you do any of that.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> Quick question, do you guys think I'd have a negative impact during gaming/3D rendering by making this move? (specifically related to CPU, I know changing the GPU will make differences)
> 
> Current system:
> i7 3820 @ 4.4GHz 1.3V
> X79 Sabertooth
> 2x4GB 2400MHz TridentX
> GTX 580 3GB
> 
> Proposed system:
> X5670 @ 4.3-4.6(?)
> Gigabyte X58A-OC (have sitting unused)
> 3x8GB 2400MHz
> GTX 580 3GB --> RX 480 8GB
> 
> I would think it should have very little detrimental impact in games. Am I wrong?


You would be unlikely to get the RAM to 2400 MHz on the X58 platform if that's what you're hoping for. Between the two processors, the 6-core should perform better in multithreaded tasks. I would probably grab an i7-3930K instead. Here is an E5-1650 that should be unlocked.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> Quick question, do you guys think I'd have a negative impact during gaming/3D rendering by making this move? (specifically related to CPU, I know changing the GPU will make differences)
> 
> Current system:
> i7 3820 @ 4.4GHz 1.3V
> X79 Sabertooth
> 2x4GB 2400MHz TridentX
> GTX 580 3GB
> 
> Proposed system:
> X5670 @ 4.3-4.6(?)
> Gigabyte X58A-OC (have sitting unused)
> 3x8GB 2400MHz
> GTX 580 3GB --> RX 480 8GB
> 
> I would think it should have very little detrimental impact in games. Am I wrong?


Agree with the above. Grab an unlocked 2011 hexacore chip and clock it up to 4.5+ ghz and sell your x58 board while it's worth something.

If you really want to get the x58 system up and running with 2400mhz memory consider a w3670/80 instead of a x5670 although it will be tricky maybe impossible to get it stable. I was able to get mine up to 2400mhz with a w3670 but the VTT needed wasn't reasonable and saw very little difference over 2000mhz. I ended up going back to the x5670 because it overclocked much better and temps were lower.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

@kpforce1 I've been looking at this result:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9660821

and something troubles me. The Physics score is on par with the 6700K results, whereas the Graphics score is significantly lower thansome 6700K results. See this run for example:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9334793

Or a seemingly crazy bench run with the CPU @ 4.7 GHz:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8985656

Does that mean that, ultimately, the X58 Xeons do not allow the GTX 1070 to be utilized to the full extent? I mean, 1/7th of a difference is not that small, esp. given how much the GPU's cost. It'd be about 50 euros worth, for me, personally. But what I really do care about, is the potential of our beloved X58 platform.

Maybe it's the PCI-E 2.0 bottleneck? Or maybe a QPI bottleneck (in the end, another source of PCI-E bottlenecking)?


----------



## Zaor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> @kpforce1 I've been looking at this result:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9660821
> 
> and something troubles me. The Physics score is on par with the 6700K results, whereas the Graphics score is significantly lower thansome 6700K results. See this run for example:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9334793
> 
> Or a seemingly crazy bench run with the CPU @ 4.7 GHz:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8985656
> 
> Does that mean that, ultimately, the X58 Xeons do not allow the GTX 1070 to be utilized to the full extent? I mean, 1/7th of a difference is not that small, esp. given how much the GPU's cost. It'd be about 50 euros worth, for me, personally. But what I really do care about, is the potential of our beloved X58 platform.
> 
> Maybe it's the PCI-E 2.0 bottleneck? Or maybe a QPI bottleneck (in the end, another source of PCI-E bottlenecking)?


I can get 20450 on gpu score with a 980ti and 4.3ghz x5670.There is a slight bottleneck in 1080p games,for example rise of tomb raider i get 117 fps benchmark with all maxed dx12 and msaa,if i turn HT off and run six cores but up core 70 hz to 4.370ghz i get 122 fps.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

@Zaor great, thanks for the input! Now can we safely assume 980ti == 1070? As far as I know, the 1070 is more powerful, isn't it? Mean, it's more difficult to "push" for the CPU.

Other than that, why is the result so low in the mentioned run? Is it actually at 4.0 GHz, while the 4.4 GHz is the max possible Turbo Boost clock while TB is actually turned off in the BIOS?


----------



## Zaor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> @Zaor great, thanks for the input! Now can we safely assume 980ti == 1070? As far as I know, the 1070 is more powerful, isn't it? Mean, it's more difficult to "push" for the CPU.
> 
> Other than that, why is the result so low in the mentioned run? Is it actually at 4.0 GHz, while the 4.4 GHz is the max possible Turbo Boost clock while TB is actually turned off in the BIOS?


Yes a bios mod 980ti can get up to 21500 gpu score especially those gigabyte xtreme with the 130% power limit.Forget turbo boost when overclocking,you'll just get weird results.When i first got x5670,i wanted to drop bus speed,up multi from 22,to lower temps so i enabled turbo boost (4.4ghz)and get strange results in benchmarks like cinebench like 750-800 points,all over the place whereas with 22x196,4.3ghz i would get the standard 980 points.Bottom line DISABLE turbo boost when ocing.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Well, bottom line, we need an answer form @kpforce1 as well as more X58 hexacore FireStrike scores. Thing is, I can't install 3dmark, it simply won't install, and when it does, it won't run. So, I can't really add any scores to the table if i ever get a 1070 myself.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> @kpforce1 I've been looking at this result:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9660821
> 
> and something troubles me. The Physics score is on par with the 6700K results, whereas the Graphics score is significantly lower thansome 6700K results. See this run for example:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9334793
> 
> Or a seemingly crazy bench run with the CPU @ 4.7 GHz:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8985656
> 
> Does that mean that, ultimately, the X58 Xeons do not allow the GTX 1070 to be utilized to the full extent? I mean, 1/7th of a difference is not that small, esp. given how much the GPU's cost. It'd be about 50 euros worth, for me, personally. But what I really do care about, is the potential of our beloved X58 platform.
> 
> Maybe it's the PCI-E 2.0 bottleneck? Or maybe a QPI bottleneck (in the end, another source of PCI-E bottlenecking)?


My firestrike score is a stock clocked 1070 FTW. The score its compared to is an overclocked 1070 ( additional +160 in the core and 370+ on the VRAM).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Well, bottom line, we need an answer form @kpforce1 as well as more X58 hexacore FireStrike scores. Thing is, I can't install 3dmark, it simply won't install, and when it does, it won't run. So, I can't really add any scores to the table if i ever get a 1070 myself.


Ill find som better comparisons. Also, the 980ti is faster in a good % of benchmarks when a healthy oc is involved


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> My firestrike score is a stock clocked 1070 FTW. The score its compared to is an overclocked 1070 ( additional +160 in the core and 370+ on the VRAM).
> Ill find som better comparisons. Also, the 980ti is faster in a good % of benchmarks when a healthy oc is involved


But, the score is 12% higher, whereas the core clock is 8% higher, meaning it's not perfect scaling and something else is holding it back, isn't it?

Was your CPU running at 4 GHz or 4.4 GHz? I can't tell from the report, really.
Quote:


> Ill find som better comparisons. Also, the 980ti is faster in a good % of benchmarks when a healthy oc is involved


Thank you!

Edit: forgot to add the most important question. What resolution is the benchmark ran at? I've seen a lot of mentions so far that at 3K and 4K the CPU doesn't matter, whereas at 1080p it does. Thus, if those FireStikes are 4K, we can't make conclusions about the CPU. Here's an article covering it all in depth (translation via google translate required):

http://www.ferra.ru/ru/system/review/experiment-cpu-for-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1070-1080/

The guy doesn't have access to a Westmere CPU but says that at 4.2 GHz, 1070 or 1080 is forbidden (it's in the comments where people ask him questions whether their setup is going to work).

Actually, the guy says that even a 4930K won't handle a GTX 1080 unless overclocked above 4 GHz.


----------



## kpforce1

@CrazyNightOwl the stock clocked 1070 firestrike runs I've seen are within 200-500 of my graphics score.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Cool, that's nice to hear! Do you know if the resolution for that benchmark 3K, 4K or 1080p?


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> @CrazyNightOwl the stock clocked 1070 firestrike runs I've seen are within 200-500 of my graphics score.


How high of a QPI is needed to maintain scores like this without running into a bottleneck? Would 6.3gts QPI be enough for most anything or is say 7.7gts needed if I used 175 as my bclk? And is 7.7 even feasible on these chips?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Soooo I ordered another X5670 for a build I was going to put together for my brother and it turned out to be an ES chip. Do they typically vary in quality or are they usually hand-picked binned chips? What to do!?


Plug it in and see how well it clocks. ES chips tend to not clock as high because they were made using an older process, but it still varies just like non ES chips.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Plug it in and see how well it clocks. ES chips tend to not clock as high because they were made using an older process, but it still varies just like non ES chips.


I think it's the B1 stepping and made in 2010 so not one of the original batches. I can compare it to my current chip and see which one takes more volts to hit certain speeds.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Cool, that's nice to hear! Do you know if the resolution for that benchmark 3K, 4K or 1080p?


It was 1080p. FS extreme is 1440p and ultra is 4k.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> How high of a QPI is needed to maintain scores like this without running into a bottleneck? Would 6.3gts QPI be enough for most anything or is say 7.7gts needed if I used 175 as my bclk? And is 7.7 even feasible on these chips?


Honestly, I don't even remember what QPI I was running lol. Now that I think about it, I forgot where to look for it and how to convert it from MHz to Gt/s lol


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Honestly, I don't even remember what QPI I was running lol. Now that I think about it, I forgot where to look for it and how to convert it from MHz to Gt/s lol


I might even be referencing it wrong. I think it's the same thing as 6300mhz vs 7700mhz. I mean if high-end cards in SLI aren't bottlenecked even at like 7000mhz QPI then a single 960 shouldn't see a difference from 6300 vs 7700. I think that's another good test for this weekend









1) Find out benchmarks KLEVV modules provide in a fully overclocked machine
2) Compare my X5670 to the ES X5670
3) QPI - How high do you need to go


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

@kpforce1, I think you simply divide the MT/s by 2 to get the frequency in GHz, changing the units from MT/s to GHz while doing so. I think it's related to the link being duplex, or whatever it might be; also note that the transfers are Mega, not Giga. I don't know enough electronics yet to be able to talk about it confidently. =]

Yeah, I've come to the same conclusion regarding 3dmark resolutions, and that means we're all set with our Westmeres and Gulftowns - 1080p is said to be the most CPU-dependent resolution!

Can you also run the 3K and 4K benchmarks? YThank you in advance!

You see, I found some results in the PassMark database using the PerformanceTest built-in browser, and the Direct3D scores for GTX 970's and 980's running on Westmere/Gulftown systems were lower than on Haswell systems, which made me think that the W/G platform was incapable of driving those GPU's properly. Maybe the owners didn't overclock all the parts, especially the QPI?


----------



## Zaor

Here are my 3D mark 11 results with 4.3ghz and palit 980ti oced at stock volts.
Graphics score 23958
Physics 10516
Combined 10069

oced
Graphics 26147
Physics 10524
Combined 10133

After installing win10 i can't for some reason run firestrike anymore,i guess i have to delete registry keys and reinstall but can't be bothered now


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

But that means the 980Ti is stronger than the 1070? I'm officially lost now.. Physics is too low, btw, look at the 14000 in the kpforce1's result.

Edit: Nevermind, that's a different 3dmark version right?


----------



## Zaor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> But that means the 980Ti is stronger than the 1070? I'm officially lost now.. Physics is too low, btw, look at the 14000 in the kpforce1's result.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, that's a different 3dmark version right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> But that means the 980Ti is stronger than the 1070? I'm officially lost now.. Physics is too low, btw, look at the 14000 in the kpforce1's result.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, that's a different 3dmark version right?


https://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark11

In firestrike i get 20400 graphics,15100 physics


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Does that mean that, ultimately, the X58 Xeons do not allow the GTX 1070 to be utilized to the full extent?


Going to depend on situation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> But what I really do care about, is the potential of our beloved X58 platform.


3DMark is not the best way to evaluate this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> How high of a QPI is needed to maintain scores like this without running into a bottleneck? Would 6.3gts QPI be enough for most anything or is say 7.7gts needed if I used 175 as my bclk? And is 7.7 even feasible on these chips?


7.7GT/s is viable, but needs a lot of qpi/vtt voltage for most CPUs and might need a boost to IOH voltage as well.

I'd be very surprised if you actually ran into a QPI bottleneck, even with it underclocked. 6.3GT/s is already delivering more than double the theoretical maximum unidirectional bandwidth of a single PCI-E 2.0 16x slot and the default 6.4GT/s is essentialy enough to support the maximum I/O needs that can be attached to the IOH. A higher QPI clock does mean less latency though.


----------



## Halo_003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I don't think you're wrong, but...
> Just some food for thought. If it were me and I only need one system.
> I would sell the Gigabyte board while it still is worth some money, pick up some more memory to match what you have to make 4 sticks.
> There are unlocked E5-1650 hexcore 2011 Sandy bridge CPUs that would drop right in that X79 Sabertooth, they are used, selling for 122$ on ebay right now.
> That would works out good for games and rendering and BOINC if you do any of that.


Yeah I saw the 1650's are on the cheap right now. My thinking was to sell the X79 gear and run X58 until maybe next year or so when next gen Kaby Lake drops to do an mITX build with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> You would be unlikely to get the RAM to 2400 MHz on the X58 platform if that's what you're hoping for. Between the two processors, the 6-core should perform better in multithreaded tasks. I would probably grab an i7-3930K instead. Here is an E5-1650 that should be unlocked.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Agree with the above. Grab an unlocked 2011 hexacore chip and clock it up to 4.5+ ghz and sell your x58 board while it's worth something.
> 
> If you really want to get the x58 system up and running with 2400mhz memory consider a w3670/80 instead of a x5670 although it will be tricky maybe impossible to get it stable. I was able to get mine up to 2400mhz with a w3670 but the VTT needed wasn't reasonable and saw very little difference over 2000mhz. I ended up going back to the x5670 because it overclocked much better and temps were lower.


I figure with 24GB 2400MHz is unlikely, I'd be happy with 2000MHz though. I plan on keeping the X58 board regardless to save it for benchmarking, not so sure about the X79 which is why I was thinking about maybe dropping down to X58 for the next year(ish).


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I think it makes more sense to sell the X58 gear, but to each their own. You can get an affordable hexacore on X79. And you can just use the RAM on the X79 setup.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I think it makes more sense to sell the X58 gear, but to each their own. You can get an affordable hexacore on X79. And you can just use the RAM on the X79 setup.


Yeah. There is a fairly solid 5-10% bump from x58 > x79 in raw CPU performance at the same clocks. Not counting memory bandwidth advantages _(up to 2x)._ Then Sandy will almost certainly clock higher at safe volts unless you get a very bad chip.

So you could be looking at a 10-15% advantage over x58, plus the advantage of applications that can use AVX _(although they aren't common)._

It doesn't make sense to move from x79 to x58 , but it also doesn't make much sense to move from x58 to x79 in most cases unless it is basically a trade up.


----------



## kpforce1

Ok, about as much as I can get out of the GTX 1070 with the little time I've spent overclocking (my CPU score is lower, ~14,180 on these because I swapped RAM setups and am running 6 sticks vs 3 in my prior tests):

Fire Strike: 16259 (graphics = 20,146)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9830191

Fire Strike Extreme: 8852 (graphics = 9554)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14225966

Fire Strike Ultra: 4879 (graphics = 4854)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14226112

Time Spy: 6254 (graphics = 6627 CPU score = 4742)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14226250


----------



## xarot

Titan X Pascal on X58. I am getting about the same score on i7-4820K at 4.8 GHz on Rampage IV Black Edition with 32 GB DDR3-1866 CL9-10-9 2T RAM, but W3680 beats the physics by a fair margin.

Also, made it to HOF #39 with X58 gear. LOL.











Titan X: Core +180 RAM +602 MHz.


----------



## Zaor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Ok, about as much as I can get out of the GTX 1070 with the little time I've spent overclocking (my CPU score is lower, ~14,180 on these because I swapped RAM setups and am running 6 sticks vs 3 in my prior tests):
> 
> Fire Strike: 16259 (graphics = 20,146)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9830191
> 
> Fire Strike Extreme: 8852 (graphics = 9554)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14225966
> 
> Fire Strike Ultra: 4879 (graphics = 4854)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14226112
> 
> Time Spy: 6254 (graphics = 6627 CPU score = 4742)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14226250


Your physics score is low by 900-1000 points.Disable turbo boost and aim for 4.3ghz if your motherboard allows it.You should be in the 14900-15100 range.


----------



## biZuil

After all the waiting i had to do (my shipping company literally burned down)
My X5650 Finally came in the mail today! Im doing 200bclock easily and hoping for more!
Here's to hoping for 4.5ghz







I benched my FX 6300 yesterday at stock and 5ghz to see if reviving
my X58 board was worth it. Results as soon as im satisfied with my OC (could be a while :b)



http://valid.x86.fr/9ji0aj


----------



## xenkw0n

@DRKreiger

So after trying to tune these modules up I have to conclude that they're just not as fast as the Crucial sticks. They aren't giving me bad numbers by any means but for the price these usually go for I just don't see the point. I'm disappointed I couldn't get much better results out of these but at the price I paid I really can't complain. I might pick up the Crucial sticks but I'm not really decided.

It's interesting though with the timings I was able to set these at for 1750mhz I got very close results with my 2000mhz benchmark so this might actually be a sweet spot for these on X58


----------



## chessmyantidrug

This was the best I could achieve, but it was with 6 GB and not 12. My system was noticeably rougher with half the RAM so I went back to 12 GB. I couldn't even tell the difference in speed anyway, but benchmarks are fun sometimes.


----------



## xenkw0n

Yep, it's the older dual-rank modules that do well with AIDA64 apparently. The sticks I have are strictly meant for high-speed and being single-rank makes them better at doing so. X58 just doesn't support those extreme memory speeds.

Would there be any detrimental effect of running memory at 2000mhz long term vs 1750mhz? The extreme differences in QPI (7.7) when running at BCLK 175 vs BCLK 200 (7.2) is giving me some issues trying to run stable. Is the higher frequency what stresses out these systems or is it the timing? If it's the frequency I might just battle with the QPI at 175.


----------



## Blameless

Only real detriment is the increase in QPI/VTT that is likely required for complete stability...and there is often quite a gap between mostly stable and unconditionally stable.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Yep, it's the older dual-rank modules that do well with AIDA64 apparently. The sticks I have are strictly meant for high-speed and being single-rank makes them better at doing so. X58 just doesn't support those extreme memory speeds.
> 
> Would there be any detrimental effect of running memory at 2000mhz long term vs 1750mhz? The extreme differences in QPI (7.7) when running at BCLK 175 vs BCLK 200 (7.2) is giving me some issues trying to run stable. Is the higher frequency what stresses out these systems or is it the timing? If it's the frequency I might just battle with the QPI at 175.


If it tells you anything, I ran 2000 MHz with 6 sticks of RAM for 5 years straight on my x58 classy. Then I put the x5650 in it and put it under water and ran it with 1600 MHz because there are no real benefits vs 2k MHz. 7 nearly 8 years of flat out abuse with 1.4v+ on the core and high voltages on everything else...board is a beast.

Went through 4 psu's, 15 video cards lol


----------



## X584EVA

CPU overclock pretty much done. I settled on 4.2GHz as didn't like the voltages required for higher, and I doubt the real world performance gains would be worth it. Locked in at 1.275V vcore and 1.25V qpi with LLC enabled. ~57c max temps.

24 hour stress tested in LinX, Prime95 and memtest86+ each. I have once got a system failure shown in Event Viewer but no BSOD along with it so may have to go back in and tweak. For now though I will do some real world testing with games and stuff.

Now on to 980Ti Bios flash and overclocking!


----------



## xenkw0n

Looks like the ES chip is better than the one I have currently installed in the machine I'll be keeping. The overclocks are pretty different but I know the memory, uncore and qpi clocks are stable in both machines so the core clocks and required vcore should be (i'm assuming) pretty reliable for comparison.

Both X5670's, one is an ES chip (Machine 2);

Machine 1:
P6X58D-E
200bclk
4200mhz cpu = x21
3600mhz qpi (7200)
3400mhz uncore = x17
2000mhz ram = x10 (CL9)

1.35vcore // 1.30vqpivtt // 1.60v ram // 1.16v IOH

Machine 2:
P6T
175bclk
4200mhz cpu = x24
3150mhz qpi (6300)
2800mhz uncore = x16
1400mhz ram = x8 (CL9)

1.30vcore // 1.27vqpivtt // 1.54v ram // 1.10v IOH (DIRTY overclock on vcore = didn't try lower voltages)

As you can see the Machine 2 (ES chip) requires significantly less vcore to be stable. Or can I not truly compare the overclocks (for core speed) because they are so vastly different? I'm really trying to determine whether or not I should use the ES chip in my machine. The settings between the two (spread spectrum, LLC, speedstep, C1E) are exactly the same, though. Would it be recommended to use the same settings across the board OR at least use the same BCLK? The CPU cooler in Machine 2 is not as nice as the one in Machine 1 so the temperatures get a bit higher (Zerotherm Core92 vs Noctua NH-U14S).


----------



## OCmember

@xenkw0n I would swap chips between machines and see if it's the motherboard and or PSU making the difference.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> If it tells you anything, I ran 2000 MHz with 6 sticks of RAM for 5 years straight on my x58 classy. Then I put the x5650 in it and put it under water and ran it with 1600 MHz because there are no real benefits vs 2k MHz. 7 nearly 8 years of flat out abuse with 1.4v+ on the core and high voltages on everything else...board is a beast.
> 
> Went through 4 psu's, 15 video cards lol


I get about a 3000mb/s increase across the board when I run them at 2000mhz 9-9-9-27 (232 tRFC) vs 1600mhz 7-8-7-22 (160 tRFC). I wish there was a x20 multi for QPI because at 175bclk I'm stuck with either 6300 vs 7700... 7000 would be perfect and keep this setup real stable.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I get about a 3000mb/s increase across the board when I run them at 2000mhz 9-9-9-27 (232 tRFC) vs 1600mhz 7-8-7-22 (160 tRFC). I wish there was a x20 multi for QPI because at 175bclk I'm stuck with either 6300 vs 7700... 7000 would be perfect and keep this setup real stable.


In every day performance and gaming there just wasn't enough of a difference for me. If you need the added bandwidth for applications sure... but the only time I tend to run 2k is when I want to benchmark.


----------



## NickLe

Hey folks, wanted to share my settings and get your thoughts and criticisms if any.
Specs:

Case: Thermaltake F51 Suppressor

MB: Gigabyte Sniper G1

Ram: Corsair Dominator 2000mhz 24GB triple channel @ 1392mhz 6-7-6-18 1.64v w/ram cooler dual fan @1740rpm

PSU: Corsair AX1200i fan @40%

CPU/Cooling: Xeon x5675 @ 4GHZ mult 23x bclk 174 LLC level 1 1.25v bios (idle 1.232 /load 1.2v) / H110i GT pump @ quiet 2300rpm top mounted 2x Noctua 140mm @ 575rpm 1x rear exhaust Noctua 140mm @540rpm 1x side Noctua 140mm @540rpm 1x front intake 140mm @540rpm Noctua 1x 200mm @540rpm Thermaltake
(All set low to keep it as quite as possible since the case sits on my desk.)

4x SSD HyperX 240gb raid_0 894GB usable space

GPU1: GTX680 MSI Lightning

|

[SLI]
GPU2: GTX680 MSI Vanilla

|

Display: ASUS PG279Q 2560x1440 GSYNC

http://imgur.com/K6FxUhB

http://imgur.com/TzuaUoL

http://imgur.com/un4NRkx

Peculiar thing... When I set it up I couldn't run prime95 latest version 28.9, it would crash the app after 45min... I tried everything I could as far as combinations of different hardware. I have enough parts to test every single component, psu, ram, cpu, gpu, and it still would crash.

http://imgur.com/tOmKNQm

The only thing consistent was that the of the three boards I have all are X58 1366. It wouldn't over heat or anything. Go up to 70c-75c but crash it would. After searching and searching I saw a post that said that the latest version of prime is not the one to use and try the 26.6 version of prime95. I did that and it passes the tests...

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2557021/prime95-test-question.html

Thanks all,

Nickle


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> @xenkw0n I would swap chips between machines and see if it's the motherboard and or PSU making the difference.


I do not think there will be much difference, every CPU is different, some CPU need more voltage than others, i am running 2 x X5677 ( Dual Socket) overclocked at 4.1GHz, CPU#1 needs 1.22V and CPU#2 needs 1.24V.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickLe*
> 
> Hey folks, wanted to share my settings and get your thoughts and criticisms if any.
> Specs:
> 
> Ram: Corsair Dominator 2000mhz 24GB triple channel @ 1392mhz 6-7-6-18 1.64v w/ram cooler dual fan @1740rpm
> 
> CPU/Cooling: Xeon x5675 @ 4GHZ mult 23x bclk 174 LLC level 1 1.25v bios (idle 1.232 /load 1.2v) / H110i GT pump @ quiet 2300rpm top mounted 2x Noctua 140mm @ 575rpm 1x rear exhaust Noctua 140mm @540rpm 1x side Noctua 140mm @540rpm 1x front intake 140mm @540rpm Noctua 1x 200mm @540rpm Thermaltake
> (All set low to keep it as quite as possible since the case sits on my desk.)
> 
> Thanks all,
> 
> Nickle


For a liquid setup those temps are pretty high for your overclock. Could just be because the fans are running on low.

With a X5675 you could also try 160bclk with x25 multi for 4ghz and run your memory at 1600mhz and uncore at 3200 for a nice even overclock (OCD).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> I do not think there will be much difference, every CPU is different, some CPU need more voltage than others, i am running 2 x X5677 ( Dual Socket) overclocked at 4.1GHz, CPU#1 needs 1.22V and CPU#2 needs 1.24V.


Yea but based off of what I'm looking at so far the one takes a whopping 1.35v for 4.2 and the other only 1.30v for 4.2 which is pretty significant since that's my desired overclock. I'll try it out next weekend and see what happens.


----------



## Knoxx29

Guys have a question.

Would be worth to upgrade from X5677 to X 5687?

All Advices are welcome.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Guys have a question.
> 
> Would be worth to upgrade from X5677 to X 5687?
> 
> All Advices are welcome.


Is there a reason you need a 4 core versus just getting a 6 core? It would not be worth upgrading to a x5687 since you're overclocking anyway.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Guys have a question.
> 
> Would be worth to upgrade from X5677 to X 5687?
> 
> All Advices are welcome.


Not really. Just overclock the X5677 slightly more if you need the higher CPU speed.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Not really. Just overclock the X5677 slightly more if you need the higher CPU speed.


Right now it's overclocked at 4.1GHz, the only problem is that i cant overclock higher because i am using Dynamic and it's
Just 1.23V, i have overclocked it for fun to 4.5GHz static but i prefer dynamic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Is there a reason you need a 4 core versus just getting a 6 core? It would not be worth upgrading to a x5687 since you're overclocking anyway.


Both CPU are 4 cores.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I think replacing one quadcore with another is a waste. There's no guarantee the X5687 will overclock any better than the X5677. A higher base clock does not guarantee a higher overclock.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I think replacing one quadcore with another is a waste. There's no guarantee the X5687 will overclock any better than the X5677. A higher base clock does not guarantee a higher overclock.


My question is:
Would be better a 4 cores or 6 cores for Overclock?

Edit: i am stock at 4.1GHz Dynamic cant overclock further


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> My question is:
> Would be better a 4 cores or 6 cores for Overclock?
> 
> Edit: i am stock at 4.1GHz Dynamic cant overclock further


From what I've seen they're fairly similar. You might need a little less voltage for a 4 core vs. 6 core when overclocking but you're talking about 2 more cores (4 threads) extra and in your case 4 more cores (8 threads) extra.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> From what I've seen they're fairly similar. You might need a little less voltage for a 4 core vs. 6 core when overclocking but you're talking about 2 more cores (4 threads) extra and in your case 4 more cores (8 threads) extra.


I don't think that with 12 cores there'll any benefits for Gaming.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> I don't think that with 12 cores there'll any benefits for Gaming.


At this point no but who knows how well DirectX 12 truly handles multi-core optimization for future titles. That's my favorite part about X58 since you can have a 6 core xeon now for cheap and if DirectX 12 really delivers then using these as gaming machines gets a huge boost.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> At this point no but who knows how well DirectX 12 truly handles multi-core optimization for future titles. That's my favorite part about X58 since you can have a 6 core xeon now for cheap and if DirectX 12 really delivers then using these as gaming machines gets a huge boost.


I totally agree with you, but because i have a dual board with two 5677 each 4 cores =8 that would be more than enough, or it doesn't count that they are running in a dual board?

Am i wrong?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> My question is:
> Would be better a 4 cores or 6 cores for Overclock?
> 
> Edit: i am stock at 4.1GHz Dynamic cant overclock further


Pretty much every Westmere chip has approximately the same overclocking ceiling. All you're getting from a higher base clock is a different set of multipliers. In a dual-CPU setup, you're probably not going to notice a difference unless the eight cores and sixteen threads are a bottleneck. The fact remains replacing one quadcore (X5677) with another (X5687) is probably a waste of money. It would be like replacing your CPU cooler so you go from 75C under load to 73C under load.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Pretty much every Westmere chip has approximately the same overclocking ceiling. All you're getting from a higher base clock is a different set of multipliers. In a dual-CPU setup, you're probably not going to notice a difference unless the eight cores and sixteen threads are a bottleneck. The fact remains replacing one quadcore (X5677) with another (X5687) is probably a waste of money. It would be like replacing your CPU cooler so you go from 75C under load to 73C under load.


I believe/ suspect that a single CPU would overclock better than dual CPU, one more thing came into my mind is that maybe could be my power supply that it's not capable of supply the right power to the board, in fact i was reading that it's not a good idea to overclock on the the SR 2 if you dont have a power supply that can handle the board + CPU's overclocked.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> I believe/ suspect that a single CPU would overclock better than dual CPU, one more thing came into my mind is that maybe could be my power supply that it's not capable of supply the right power to the board, in fact i was reading that it's not a good idea to overclock on the the SR 2 if you dont have a power supply that can handle the board + CPU's overclocked.


I've never heard that and I'd be surprised to see that be a real cause if you're working with at least a 750 watt power supply unless you're running in SLI/Crossfire with some power-hungry graphics cards.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I've never heard that and I'd be surprised to see that be a real cause if you're working with at least a 750 watt power supply unless you're running in SLI/Crossfire with some power-hungry graphics cards.


I have a XFX - XTR 850W Gold, in any case i will change the power supply, of course not because what i read, i have always used Enermax Platimax and for that reason i was thinking to change the PSU, i like the Evga Supernova power supply, never had one maybe for this time i could make an exception and switch manufacturer.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

hello guys! i wanna buy a xeon x5675 into my asus rampage 3 gene mobo.. the seller on ebay has 3 of them so any advice on which one should i buy? i know how to tell the manufacture date just wondering if the earlier or the latter will overclock better? or it's just lottery? also what do u guys think will be a 24/7 safe overclock with this cpu mainly for gaming and benchmarking? thanks a lot if possible need quick answer hehe


----------



## gofasterstripes

The only things that appear to be true are that B-batch chips are usually cooler (i can't post a picture showing how to read the codes, but it's in the middle part of the etched chip ID code) and that higher stock speeds give you more multipliers for the core clocks. I suspect the very highest binned chips should be better quality Si, but it's impossible to tell. Looks to me like the key to running over 1.3v (>4GHz) is liquid cooling...


----------



## UFOBLAZE

thanks mate. it is 3129B742 the one I can see on the photo but he has got another 2... so should I go with the one that has the letter B? and yea I have a cooler master nepton140xl. i was hoping 200x23 tbh or is that too high and have to be extremely lucky to do that?


----------



## UFOBLAZE

sorry forgot to mention that im planning to switch HT off as i know that generates heat and needs more voltages and does not benefit games as far as i know.. sometimes actually makes framerates worse?


----------



## UFOBLAZE

or 180x25 with forced turbo multi.. 1800 ram and 3600 NB. is that achievable? and like i said HT off


----------



## Knoxx29

B1 CPU's are good overclockable, 4.5GHz with no problem, i had one


----------



## xenkw0n

I use a Noctua NH-U14S (need to get the 1366 mounting bracket - Noctua will send to you for free) and I never reached 70c under load with 1.35v @ 4.2ghz core, 2000mhz memory and 3.4ghz uncore. These chips run considerably cooler than the 45nm gulftown's. Oh and my case does not have the best ventilation. It's an old Chieftec Dragon with 4 80mm fans. 2 intake, 2 exhaust.

4.6/3.6 is on the high-end for these chips but possible if you find a good one. And that one does appear to be decent just by looking at etching numbers... created mid-2011 (one of the newest they ever made) and B batch.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

nice on guys. waiting for the response to my offer and if i can collect it in person... (not far from me luckily) and will go with this batch if they are different.. was actually thinking of buyin all 3 and keep the best lol... but as for the uncore i thought it must be 2x the ram speed.. or is it just recommended?


----------



## xenkw0n

With these Xeon chips the uncore can be between 1.5x and 2.0x. 2.0x was a limitation of the gulftown i7's.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

ok cool.... cant wait to get my hands on this cpu lol.. could get 5660 or 50 for even cheaper but i bet for OC this 5675 would be a better choice and worth a little extra?


----------



## xenkw0n

I tend to agree with that logic. All 4 of those chips are rated at 95watts, x5650, x5660, x5670, x5675 so one would assume Intel has them binned higher. That's why I went with an x5670. Still, this is all speculation.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

yea makes sense to me... and i never like the "what if" feeling especially after an unsuccesful oc target haha.. at least with this one i can say i tried my best lol.. still need to get lucky tho i know..


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> nice on guys. waiting for the response to my offer and if i can collect it in person... (not far from me luckily) and will go with this batch if they are different.. was actually thinking of buyin all 3 and keep the best lol... but as for the uncore i thought it must be 2x the ram speed.. or is it just recommended?


Did you get any answer back, sorry but i too curious


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Not yet ffs.. Hehe hopefully soon and i drop an update here once i got it fired up


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> hello guys! i wanna buy a xeon x5675 into my asus rampage 3 gene mobo.. the seller on ebay has 3 of them so any advice on which one should i buy? i know how to tell the manufacture date just wondering if the earlier or the latter will overclock better? or it's just lottery? also what do u guys think will be a 24/7 safe overclock with this cpu mainly for gaming and benchmarking? thanks a lot if possible need quick answer hehe


Newer manufacturing dates have a small tendency to be better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> The only things that appear to be true are that B-batch chips are usually cooler (i can't post a picture showing how to read the codes, but it's in the middle part of the etched chip ID code)


A tend to be high leakage and run hotter at a given voltage, but tend to OC better if you can cool them.

B tend to be lower leakage, higher VID, but cooler running.

C tend to be in between.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> 2.0x was a limitation of the gulftown i7's.


The 2x minimum uncore/DDR MT/s ratio is a limitation of all 45nm Nehalem/Bloomfield LGA-1366 parts.

Westmere/Gulftown are 32nm. Both the i7s and Xeons can go down to 1.5x. This includes all Xeon W36xx, X56xx, as well as i7 970, 980, 980X, and 990X.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Westmere/Gulftown are 32nm. Both the i7s and Xeons can go down to 1.5x. This includes all Xeon W36xx, X56xx, as well as i7 970, 980, 980X, and 990X.


Thank's for catching that. I was thinking of Nehalem/Bloomfield but said Gulftown. I think I'm losing brain cells because I just purchased a Rampage II Extreme motherboard and W3680 (year 2012, C stepping) for no apparent reason. At least I only paid $200 (edit: shipping -.-). Not sure what to do with them.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

thanks Blameless for the info


----------



## OCmember

I'm using an unlocked chip and guess what? The system is faster with 200 BCLK, lol So I am using a lower multi with my gaming rig. It's fun to play around with an unlocked multi because you have a little more freedom to run different settings, but if your board can easily do 200 BLCK and has a strong QPI then get a X5670 or lower.


----------



## Knoxx29

Off topic.

can someone tell me why i cant see my rig specs?

like this:

Screenshot-23_08.png 5k .png file


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Off topic.
> 
> can someone tell me why i cant see my rig specs?
> 
> like this:
> 
> Screenshot-23_08.png 5k .png file


In your signature? You have to include them to be shown.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

there is one x5670 with batch# 3209B206 ... but it's pretty much the same price as the x5675 which is 10 miles from me so could pick up if just he could reply my message lol


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> In your signature? You have to include them to be shown.


how can i include it?

Edit: Found it


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Pretty much all these Westmere processors hit the same ceiling. You're more or less paying for a multiplier. If your motherboard can handle higher base clocks, there's not really a _need_ to get the X5675 over the X5670. Keep in mind the X5675 will have multipliers 12-23 and 25 available while the X5670 will have 12-22 and 24 available. I'm not sure if that affects your decision, but it's good information to know before taking the plunge.


----------



## biZuil

Hey guys, I've gotten some good results with my oc with 205blck for 4.1ghz. I can do 205 and force x22 multiplier for 4.5ghz but it takes 1.37ghz. Id be fine running it there as im abit of a risky person with these kinds of things, but im just not sure about the safe volts on this chip. I've seen 1.35 thrown around alot, but i think that is for qpi. 4.5 was my goal, but not sure about these volts :S


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I think you can run your voltage that high as long as your temperatures are safe. Don't quote me on that, though. I've always gone with the 1.35V cap.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

looks like I got a counter offer for the X5670
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Pretty much all these Westmere processors hit the same ceiling. You're more or less paying for a multiplier. If your motherboard can handle higher base clocks, there's not really a _need_ to get the X5675 over the X5670. Keep in mind the X5675 will have multipliers 12-23 and 25 available while the X5670 will have 12-22 and 24 available. I'm not sure if that affects your decision, but it's good information to know before taking the plunge.










and what is that same ceiling in mhz?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Somewhere around 4300 MHz on air. You can get more on liquid.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

not sure how good is my nepton140xl but i guess it's about the same as the best air coolers but nothing special


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Mine was a bit better than my TRUE until the pump stopped working. When I say "liquid" I mean a custom loop that actually cools better than air coolers.


----------



## alancsalt

My corsair h50 still hasn't stopped working. It's in my ex-bosses 2500K PC. About once a year I go visit and clean lint off rad.


----------



## Knoxx29

Hi people.

I have my dual X5677 running at 4.1GHz Dynamic 1.24V, now i want to Overclock my CPU's to 4.3GZh/4.5GHz that's why i have to go Static, i have some Overclock settings that i would like to share with you in order that if there is something that should be change you can give me some advices.

Here are my settings.

VDroop - Without VDroop

Vcore - (Both) 1.31250V

Eventual CPU0 Vcore 1.275V
Eventual CPU1 Vcore 1.275V

Bootup CPU0 VTT 1.31250V
Bootup CPU1 VTT 1.31250V

Eventual CPU0 VTT 1.275V
Eventual CPU1 VTT 1.275V

Memory CPU0 - 1.65
Memory CPU1 - 1.65
IOH - 1.350

Are those settings ok or should i change something?


----------



## xenkw0n

Would ECC server memory work in these boards as long as they are using a Xeon? Or would I need a specific server motherboard coupled with them? Specifically, this Rampage II Extreme I just picked up. Thinking of just building an actual server out of it and you can get 4gb of 1333mhz cl9 ECC server memory for $4.50 a stick right now.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Would ECC server memory work in these boards as long as they are using a Xeon? Or would I need a specific server motherboard coupled with them? Specifically, this Rampage II Extreme I just picked up. Thinking of just building an actual server out of it and you can get 4gb of 1333mhz cl9 ECC server memory for $4.50 a stick right now.


I'm running 24GB ECC with my Sabertooth X58. No issues thus far and I can push em to 2000Mhz - 2100Mhz stable.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> there is one x5670 with batch# 3209B206 ... but it's pretty much the same price as the x5675 which is 10 miles from me so could pick up if just he could reply my message lol


That has potential to be a great clocker. B207 Is a pretty good number!!


----------



## DRKreiger

So is it a hard maximum for the "W" series Xeon at 24 gigs ram. I stuck an extra 6 gigs in my sytem for [email protected]#TS and giggles and was recognized no problem. 30gigs.

Can i add another 24 gigs?


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> That has potential to be a great clocker. B207 Is a pretty good number!!


hm... the guy with the x5675s still didnt answer. do u think i should buy this x5670 then? i got a counter offer of gbp 65 for it i just need to accept and pay... im in the uk probably in the us prices are even lower

just realised the same seller has x5675 too and it's 3136B278

which one?


----------



## UFOBLAZE

ended up buying both lol.... £65 for the x5675 and £60 for the x5670. i will be busy once they arrive haha


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> So is it a hard maximum for the "W" series Xeon at 24 gigs ram. I stuck an extra 6 gigs in my sytem for [email protected]#TS and giggles and was recognized no problem. 30gigs.
> 
> Can i add another 24 gigs?


Pretty sure the 24GB limit is due to them not having 8GB sticks to test back then.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> ended up buying both lol.... £65 for the x5675 and £60 for the x5670. i will be busy once they arrive haha


Awesome!!!! Both chips have a good chance being under the B300 mark.

Then you can sell the one you like less to me for a dual chip system.







: thumb:


----------



## UFOBLAZE

good news then... the other one will go to my mate







what exactly does the B300 mark mean anyway?


----------



## Knoxx29

After a few BSOD and more than 20 resets







i have managed to overclock the X5677 to 4.3GHz on Air.
The only thing that bother me is temperatures, one CPU is running hotter than the other







maybe someone of you guys knows something about it.

Screenshot:


----------



## Blameless

How old is that version of HWmonitor? I prefer HWinfo64.

Anyway, it's pretty normal for there to be a spread between cores. They are arranged in a single row and the Westmere die is quite long. Cores in the middle tend to run cooler due to better contact, proximity to more heatpipes, and increased distance from hot running board components like the CPU VRM or the IOH.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Pretty sure the 24GB limit is due to them not having 8GB sticks to test back then.


Yeah, there is no hard 24GiB limit on any of the LGA-1366 CPUs.

More memory is more stressful, so some may have issues with more than 24GiB, but reducing memory speed, uncore clock, playing with qpi/vtt, or loosening memory timings will almost always get 6x8GiB DIMMs to work fine.

Do note there is a hard limit when it comes to 16GiB unbuffered DIMMs (with 8Gb ICs). These are not supported and are not recognized correctly by most Intel platforms prior to Sandy Bridge (and X79 boards generally need a firmware update).


----------



## Knoxx29

It's the latest version, 1.29


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> How old is that version of HWmonitor? I prefer HWinfo64.
> 
> Anyway, it's pretty normal for there to be a spread between cores. They are arranged in a single row and the Westmere die is quite long. Cores in the middle tend to run cooler due to better contact, proximity to more heatpipes, and increased distance from hot running board components like the CPU VRM or the IOH.
> Yeah, there is no hard 24GiB limit on any of the LGA-1366 CPUs.
> 
> More memory is more stressful, so some may have issues with more than 24GiB, but reducing memory speed, uncore clock, playing with qpi/vtt, or loosening memory timings will almost always get 6x8GiB DIMMs to work fine.
> 
> Do note there is a hard limit when it comes to 16GiB unbuffered DIMMs (with 8Gb ICs). These are not supported and are not recognized correctly by most Intel platforms prior to Sandy Bridge (and X79 boards generally need a firmware update).


Hmm. 6 x 8 gb sticks might work.


----------



## DRKreiger

Here's a good right up. Seems a standard Bloomfield chip has been successful at 48gb.

http://wp.xin.at/archives/880/comment-page-1


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Here's a good right up. Seems a standard Bloomfield chip has been successful at 48gb.
> 
> http://wp.xin.at/archives/880/comment-page-1


I ran 6 8Gb modules in my x58 classy setup for temporary Ramdisk performance just fine.


----------



## ssjmilos

Just wanted to confirm that the W3680 has an unlocked multiplayer. This is the validation with turbo off, and in bios i can go for multi as much as 50+
http://valid.x86.fr/524mmt


----------



## Dhiru

Here is a good deal for E5645 6core processor for $35 each. Has anyone had experience overclocking these Xeons?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252511591997?rmvSB=true


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> Here is a good deal for E5645 6core processor for $35 each. Has anyone had experience overclocking these Xeons?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252511591997?rmvSB=true


This an E5640, at least you will have an idea








https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/xeon-owners-club.211143/page-25#post-3477559


----------



## xenkw0n

The only issue is that an E5640 is 4 cores and an E5645 is 6 cores. Kind of the same deal with X5675 (6) vs X5677 (4).


----------



## OCmember

Bad idea to run 1200MHz Memory with an Uncore of 3600MHz? Essentially 3x the memory speed


----------



## gofasterstripes

Try it







just keep the volts safe.

I'm going on holiday BTW, if I make it back from a minimally-planned trip to Morocco I'll catch up with you guys in 2 weeks


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Try it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just keep the volts safe.
> I'm going on holiday BTW, if I make it back from a minimally-planned trip to Morocco I'll catch up with you guys in 2 weeks


Wish you nice holidays, i am going on holidays too, 3 weeks pure relax.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Bad idea to run 1200MHz Memory with an Uncore of 3600MHz? Essentially 3x the memory speed


As gofasterstripes said, try it, but so far as i know 2x is the right setting









No try no Fun


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Bad idea to run 1200MHz Memory with an Uncore of 3600MHz? Essentially 3x the memory speed


Performance wise 1200mhz RAM sounds horrible, but I doubt anything will break.


----------



## OCmember

Eh, have a nice holiday vacation fellas! Same here, going to Vegas this coming Wednesday. Interested in seeing Sedona, and The Grand Canyon. I've seen Zion, and a few other national parks in the areas









I'm trying some crazy low memory timings. I've been able to hit 1600MHz with 6.8.6.20 1T, trying 1200MHz @ 5.7.5.17 1T. It just passed 900% of Memtest HCI, and 800K on P95. Seems to be stable.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Performance wise 1200mhz RAM sounds horrible, but I doubt anything will break.


I'm sure 1200 MHz is fine as long as the timings are tight. If you can get it down to CAS 4 or 5, it would be comparable to 1600 MHz at CAS 6 or 7.


----------



## xenkw0n

I got to test my X5670 ES chip in the same motherboard I had my normal X5670 and I came to two conclusions... The P6T board I have overclocks better AND the ES chip handles higher clocks at lower voltages.

I set the settings exactly the same as I had this ES chip running in the P6T except in the P6X58D-E and it was not stable at all. I could get to Windows but it would last a max of 30 seconds. This was at 4.2ghz with 1.3v. I then tried 4.2ghz at 1.325v and it worked fine. Let it run for about 2 hours Prime95 and an hour of OCCT at this setting (all other setting exactly the same as in the P6T) without issues. So it took more volts (P6X58D-E) with the same settings and same chip just different motherboards. The 4.2ghz at 1.325v was not stable at all with the non-ES chip, same settings, same motherboard.

To conclude... P6T > P6X58D-E (at least with the 2 boards I have) and the X5670 ES > X5670 normal.

Their batch codes are;

X5670 ES - 3003A795
X5670 - 3012A479

What's interesting is these are both "A" chips yet with just air cooling (Noctua NH-U14S) and 4.2ghz @ 1.325v I only hit a max temp of 64c on the hottest core during the stress tests. They were both similar in this regard with the same cooler.


----------



## xenkw0n

So now Im trying to see if the Rampage II Extreme I got will work but even with just an i7 920 I cant get it to post. Everything lights up, cpu and gpu fan spins and the led's on my RAM light up so it seems to be in working order physically.

The "bios 2" LED is lighting up orange and when I try to switch the jumper from auto to bios 1 or bios 2 the LED for the respective bios selected lights up orange.

Im leaving the board unplugged, pressed the power (start) button on the board a few times to drain any extra power in the board, held down the clear cmos button on the back and am leaving the cmos battery out over night to see if this helps.

If the bios is corrupt is there a way I can fix this without buying anything? I have the latest bios on a flash drive right now in case I can do anything with that even if it wont post and shows the orange bios LED.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> So now Im trying to see if the Rampage II Extreme I got will work but even with just an i7 920 I cant get it to post. Everything lights up, cpu and gpu fan spins and the led's on my RAM light up so it seems to be in working order physically.
> 
> The "bios 2" LED is lighting up orange and when I try to switch the jumper from auto to bios 1 or bios 2 the LED for the respective bios selected lights up orange.
> 
> Im leaving the board unplugged, pressed the power (start) button on the board a few times to drain any extra power in the board, held down the clear cmos button on the back and am leaving the cmos battery out over night to see if this helps.
> 
> If the bios is corrupt is there a way I can fix this without buying anything? I have the latest bios on a flash drive right now in case I can do anything with that even if it wont post and shows the orange bios LED.


I have found this:

Here is the fix the CMOS error without video is likely because you are using DVI or hdmi ports on your graphics card. I had to use a DVI to VGA adapter to see what the bios was actually displaying. This started after I flashed my BIOS. I assume there is something in the BIOS that caused the video to pcie to not load on slot one.

BIOS screen was telling me to press F1 to enter BIOS or F2 to load setup defaults.

Try hitting F2 if you do not have a dvi to VGA adapter. At the very least get one so you can setup your bios correctly.

Second option:

I figured out the CMOS error, I feel stupid. My video card was not displaying the BIOS, all I had to do was hit F1 to Load default values.


----------



## xenkw0n

I actually am using a dvi to vga adapter from my graphics card to the monitor and I know they both work since they're from my main PC. I tried the other slot but the same scenario happens. Leaving the CMOS battery out over night and pressing clear CMOS button on the back of the board didnt fix it and the jumpers for the clear CMOS switch are set to enabled.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I actually am using a dvi to vga adapter from my graphics card to the monitor and I know they both work since they're from my main PC. I tried the other slot but the same scenario happens. Leaving the CMOS battery out over night and pressing clear CMOS button on the back of the board didnt fix it and the jumpers for the clear CMOS switch are set to enabled.


You could have a bad bios chip on your hands. My R3E did that once. different colors on the bios lights.
But you should be able to revert to a working chip, if you do indeed have a dead one. Try re-seating the CPU, power it on with out ram in it, then put the ram in one slot at a time.

Also. take the board out of the chassis, and try to power it on a box. Don't know what it is, but i have had a handful of boards over the years that needed a whole lot of ******ed ass fiddling to get them to power up, after a LONG SIT.


----------



## DRKreiger

I now have my own goofy issue that is starting to plague my already PITA life!!!









If I leave my system idle. or folding, my onboard ethernet goes dead. the connection still says it's live. but if i open any browser, it just flashes the tab, and will not connect. I have to sign out of windows, or restart the system to get it back.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> You could have a bad bios chip on your hands. My R3E did that once. different colors on the bios lights.
> But you should be able to revert to a working chip, if you do indeed have a dead one. Try re-seating the CPU, power it on with out ram in it, then put the ram in one slot at a time.
> 
> Also. take the board out of the chassis, and try to power it on a box. Don't know what it is, but i have had a handful of boards over the years that needed a whole lot of ******ed ass fiddling to get them to power up, after a LONG SIT.


I actually never put it in the case because I didnt want to go through the hassle if it didnt work... which is good. I had it sitting on a box with a plastic top and hooked up the power supply from my computer to the motherboard and the graphics card plus only 1 stick of ram that was initially intended for x58. Tried with my hard drive hooked up and without. Tried the xeon initially then figured maybe the bios didnt support it yet so i put my i7 920 in it and same issue. Just got off the phone with ASUS tech support and he said to send it in so Ill see what happens from there.


----------



## TerroZivi

Coinmining gave new life to my old Gigabyte X58a-ud5 r2 und X5650. Now running with six RX 480 mining coins, maybe for the rest of its life.


Even if you think that these old workhorses are at the end of theire lifes new opportunities arise. May your live be long and prosper!


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I'm thinking of getting into overclocking a Xeon on X58. I have several questions though.

Which Xeons tend to be the fastest in performance after overclocking?
Will it outperform my i5 4430 (3.0GHz Haswell) or at least match it at most gaming loads?
What is the best cooler (air preferably) for overclocking compatible with its socket?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerroZivi*
> 
> Coinmining gave new life to my old Gigabyte X58a-ud5 r2 und X5650. Now running with six RX 480 mining coins, maybe for the rest of its life.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you think that these old workhorses are at the end of theire lifes new opportunities arise. May your live be long and prosper!


Well now I see where the AMD RX 480 inventory has gone








How much is that rig making you daily?
-
It's going to be a long time before these old X58 Xeon Hexa Core or i7 - Hexa Core have no purposes. You can always find a reason to run the old X58 platform for someone reason now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting into overclocking a Xeon on X58. I have several questions though.
> 
> Which Xeons tend to be the fastest in performance after overclocking?
> Will it outperform my i5 4430 (3.0GHz Haswell) or at least match it at most gaming loads?
> What is the best cooler (air preferably) for overclocking compatible with its socket?


1. Depends solely on the CPU and the IPC. It varies from CPU to CPU. The performance depends on a lot of things as well, including the program itself.
2. If you are using DX12 or Vulkan a 6 core Xeon will outperform the i5 4430. In DX11 I'm sure a overclocked 6 core Xeon will outperform the i5 since the 4430 can only clock so high.
3. Can't help you with "air" since I'm running a AIO liquid cooler. There's plenty of coolers to chose from though. It's hard to say which is the best. It's ultimately going to come down to your ambient temp, the voltages required to run a high CPU OC and the product you choose for cooling.


----------



## AgentJadeD

would like to join
just got my x5680 gotta read more on overclocking.
Its faster than my i7 920 @ 3.8ghz at stock clocks. So cant complain for now.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Hmmm... looking through coolers, it appears one of my questions is easy to answer, because plenty of them are compatible with LGA 1366... One of my questions now is if an 212 Evo (or name a similarly priced cooler) is adequate for overclocking say a x5650 to rates that would exceed the performance of my locked clock Haswell i5, or would it not be adequate and I need something significantly more expensive? Keep in mind that I'm kind of new to overclocking a CPU, so my questions might be uninformed.

Edit: doing some research, I found this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA68V21E0641

Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2. It seems to have a higher watt dissipation than an evo, 180 watts. That's enough?

Also I'm looking at the Cryorg H5....

Also, I have two sticks of 8GB DDR3 1600. Are 8GB sticks compatible with x58 motherboards? I know I might have some problems getting it to 1600 though, but that's OK as long as they work.


----------



## TerroZivi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well now I see where the AMD RX 480 inventory has gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much is that rig making you daily?
> ...


With high electricity price here in Germany and low price of coins ~ 5$ per day.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting into overclocking a Xeon on X58. I have several questions though.
> 
> Which Xeons tend to be the fastest in performance after overclocking?
> Will it outperform my i5 4430 (3.0GHz Haswell) or at least match it at most gaming loads?
> What is the best cooler (air preferably) for overclocking compatible with its socket?


If you don't already have an X58 motherboard, I wouldn't bother. The price of X58 motherboards makes assembling an X58-based system impractical if you don't already have one in your possession.

Each 6-core Xeon seems to end up in the same area. Better cooling will give you a little extra overclocking headroom. Again, I wouldn't want to invest too much into this system if you don't already have a motherboard. You might as well get an unlocked Haswell i7 in that instance. Overall cost would probably be in the same area.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> If you don't already have an X58 motherboard, I wouldn't bother. The price of X58 motherboards makes assembling an X58-based system impractical if you don't already have one in your possession.
> 
> Each 6-core Xeon seems to end up in the same area. Better cooling will give you a little extra overclocking headroom. Again, I wouldn't want to invest too much into this system if you don't already have a motherboard. You might as well get an unlocked Haswell i7 in that instance. Overall cost would probably be in the same area.


A used motherboard is kind of expensive, around $180 or so, maybe a bit less. The processor though is under $80 easily. When you add it up, it's lots cheaper than an overclocking i7 system... even cheaper than an i5 6600k system. The questions I have is, is it better significantly than my current i5 4430, and more importantly, is overclocking a beast like this fun?


----------



## Zaor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> A used motherboard is kind of expensive, around $180 or so, maybe a bit less. The processor though is under $80 easily. When you add it up, it's lots cheaper than an overclocking i7 system... even cheaper than an i5 6600k system. The questions I have is, is it better significantly than my current i5 4430, and more importantly, is overclocking a beast like this fun?


Don't forget those are used parts,x58 mb are 6 years old,depending on abuse of ocing you don't know if it lasts another 6 years or 1.Overclocking it is fun,tinkering with many bios settings and needs a fine balance of cpu/qpi/ram volt,uncore fq,bus speed and how much your mb can handle e.t.c but if i were you i would stay with your four core haswell,i doubt you will find it wanting,save your money.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> A used motherboard is kind of expensive, around $180 or so, maybe a bit less. The processor though is under $80 easily. When you add it up, it's lots cheaper than an overclocking i7 system... even cheaper than an i5 6600k system. The questions I have is, is it better significantly than my current i5 4430, and more importantly, is overclocking a beast like this fun?


I'd rather pick up an i7-4790K which you could drop into your current motherboard. The only way that option doesn't make sense is if you don't have a Z87 or Z97 motherboard.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I'd rather pick up an i7-4790K which you could drop into your current motherboard. The only way that option doesn't make sense is if you don't have a Z87 or Z97 motherboard.


I don't, I have an H97 motherboard.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> A used motherboard is kind of expensive, around $180 or so, maybe a bit less. The processor though is under $80 easily. When you add it up, it's lots cheaper than an overclocking i7 system... even cheaper than an i5 6600k system. The questions I have is, is it better significantly than my current i5 4430, and more importantly, is overclocking a beast like this fun?


I live in Germany.

I was looking for a SR 2 Board but i didn't find it in Europe so i ended up buying one from USA (Washington D.C) i have paid 385$ and hell yes i am really happy with it, i know it was expensive but that is what i wanted.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I still wouldn't want to buy an X58 motherboard just to pick up a cheap 6-core processor. You're sinking a lot of money into a system that doesn't have PCI-e 3.0, native SATA3, or native USB 3.0. You can get SATA3 and USB 3.0 via add-in cards, but that just adds even more cost to the $180 motherboard and all of the sudden that $80 processor doesn't seem that cheap.

To answer your original question, any of these 6-core Xeons overclocked to 3.8 GHz or higher will do a fine job gaming. Most people are able to reach anywhere between 4.0 GHz and 4.4 GHz. In cooler weather, I could comfortably run 4.32 GHz, but it's hard to notice the difference from 3.8 GHz outside of benchmarks.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> I live in Germany.
> 
> I was looking for a SR 2 Board but i didn't find it in Europe so i ended up buying one from USA (Washington D.C) i have paid 385$ and hell yes i am really happy with it, i know it was expensive but that is what i wanted.


They're considerably cheaper than that here. My only worry is if it up and fails, but I should still have my old system to fall back on if it does; it doesn't usually take RAM or drives with it if it fails, does it?


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> They're considerably cheaper than that here. My only worry is if it up and fails, but I should still have my old system to fall back on if it does; it doesn't usually take RAM or drives with it if it fails, does it?


Why it should fail?


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Why it should fail?


I don't know... it's going to have a used ~5 years old motherboard... I'm not too worried about it, but if it does fail, I would go back to my old system I assume.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I don't know... it's going to have a used ~5 years old motherboard... I'm not too worried about it, but if it does fail, I would go back to my old system I assume.


the SR2 is 6 year old


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't think you'll find any X58 motherboard that isn't at least four years old, but it's not really the age I'm worried about. The cost of the motherboard makes building an X58 a tad prohibitive. If I didn't have my X58 Sabertooth, I would have never considered an X5670. If my Sabertooth dies, I'll just buy newer hardware.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I see what you mean, it gets pretty darned close to an i5 6600K system (with cooler and z170), and the new 6600k system has all-new parts. Still, there is something I like about having a 6 core $75 CPU overclocked like crazy... ;-) I'm not sure if I like the concept enough to just save about $30-$50 over a new 6600K system when you factor in adding a $20 USB 3.0 card and a $20 SATA-3 card to the cost of the system, and a more expensive cooler for the fact that you'll be doing more-extreme overclocking. (I definitely need SATA-3 for my SSD drive, and sadly, it appears when it's present on an X58 motherboard, it tends to be flakey...)


----------



## chessmyantidrug

You wouldn't need a more expensive cooler. These 32nm 6-core processors are actually rather easy to cool. The i7-930 (45nm quad) I had before ran considerably hotter and couldn't overclock as high. Skylake prices should fall when Kaby Lake is released later this year. If all you're doing with your system is gaming, then you don't really need to upgrade your processor anyway.


----------



## Knoxx29

Not expensives coolers needed 4.3GHz



I will add a Watercooler System because my goal is to overclock to 4.6/4.7


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Not expensives coolers needed 4.3GHz
> 
> 
> 
> I will add a Watercooler System because my goal is to overclock to 4.6/4.7


Awesome... it looks like I'd save about $75 over a i5 6500k system then... including the $40 cost of the expansion boards for USB3 and SATA3 added to the system price for X58. (though I guess I could live without USB3 for a while.)

Since pcpartspicker has no X5670 slot, I put in an i7 appropriately priced as much as one.... Note all the $0 cost items are things I already bought.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-980X Extreme Edition 3.33Ghz 6-Core Processor ($75.00)
*CPU Cooler:* ARCTIC Freezer Xtreme Fluid Dynamic Bearing CPU Cooler ($33.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Motherboard:* Asus P6TD Deluxe ATX LGA1366 Motherboard ($187.75)
*Memory:* Kingston 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Purchased For $0.00)
*Storage:* OCZ Vector 180 480GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $0.00)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 640GB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $0.00)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $0.00)
*Video Card:* Zotac GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Founders Edition Video Card (Purchased For $0.00)
*Case:* Cooler Master HAF 912 ATX Mid Tower Case ($63.98 @ Newegg)
*Other:* SATA 3 card ($20.00)
*Other:* usb 3.0 card ($20.00)
*Total:* $400.72
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-08-28 14:55 EDT-0400_

Ooops, I forgot to include my PSU, it's a 750watt Cooler Master V750 VSM, 80+ gold Seasonic rebrand. That'd be enough wattage, right?


----------



## jura11

@PloniAlmoni

Hi there

I would have look on Thermalright HR-02 "Macho" which has cooled my X5670 OC to 4.2GHz and then 4.4GHz very easily,temps under load at 4.2GHz never been higher than 68C on hottest core,72-74C under load at 4.4GHz,just Thermal paste I've used Kryonaut

I've run too H100i,but with tat I've gained 1-2C on load,but what I don't like it on Corsair has been pump noise and fans noise,if you are like quiet PC get air cooler and regarding the case have look on Define or Phanteks cases or Thermaltake cases X series,have run Core X71 which has been awesome case there

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> @PloniAlmoni
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I would have look on Thermalright HR-02 "Macho" which has cooled my X5670 OC to 4.2GHz and then 4.4GHz very easily,temps under load at 4.2GHz never been higher than 68C on hottest core,72-74C under load at 4.4GHz,just Thermal paste I've used Kryonaut
> 
> I've run too H100i,but with tat I've gained 1-2C on load,but what I don't like it on Corsair has been pump noise and fans noise,if you are like quiet PC get air cooler and regarding the case have look on Define or Phanteks cases or Thermaltake cases X series,have run Core X71 which has been awesome case there


I couldn't spot the Thermalright HR-02 for sale anywhere with fans included new, I found a used one but it was about the same price as a typical new cooler.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I couldn't spot the Thermalright HR-02 for sale anywhere with fans included new, I found a used one but it was about the same price as a typical new cooler.


HR-02 I think is discontinued,this one looks same but is out of stock

https://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=9SIA7WF2R51805

Or True Spirit 140 BW is great too or is bit better than my old HR-02

https://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=9SIA7WF2RB2335

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## OCmember

How does the Mega Halems compare to these new coolers on the 6 cores?

Also if you are talking about how cool your chip stays with specific coolers can you at least mention the ambient temperatures? That makes a big difference.

Thanks


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> How does the Mega Halems compare to these new coolers on the 6 cores?
> 
> Also if you are talking about how cool your chip stays with specific coolers can you at least mention the ambient temperatures? That makes a big difference.
> 
> Thanks


By the way, in my case (no pun intended) I have ambient temperatures fairly low, have a window air conditioner and it's eastern New York so although we have some heat in the summer it isn't as hot as the south gets.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> How does the Mega Halems compare to these new coolers on the 6 cores?
> 
> Also if you are talking about how cool your chip stays with specific coolers can you at least mention the ambient temperatures? That makes a big difference.
> 
> Thanks


My ambient temperatures has been in region 21-25°C and in cold winter or spring temperatures has been bit better

Regarding Promilatech Megahalems friend running i7-5820k at 4.4GHz and his temps are better than mine with H100i v2 and I've too i7-5820k which is running 4.4GHz and my temps are in 72-74°C at package and core temps are in 62-66°C,vCore we are running pretty much same etc and case we are running same etc,just for cooling using Mega with TY-143 fans

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## OCmember

Thanks guys, that does help. Are you guys running any power savings features in the bios like C states? etc?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Thanks guys, that does help. Are you guys running any power savings features in the bios like C states? etc?


On X5670 I've never run any kind of power saving,my temps at idle been around 25-33°C

I've run then for while power saving features and C-states just for Hackintosh,but after checking the temps I abandon this and never run any kind power saving features

On newer platform like is X99 or Z97 running without C-States or power saving features yours temps will rocket to high temps or highish on idle,at load this doesn't affect temps at all,only idle and on my current ASRock X99 Extreme 6 my IOPS will drop like stone with disabled C-States and power saving features

I would try run with and without and you will see there

Best of luck there

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## OCmember

Thanks again for the reply. I think it's my volts, freq, and ambient heat that are pushing the Megas too much


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Thanks again for the reply. I think it's my volts, freq, and ambient heat that are pushing the Megas too much


Hi there

I would try optimize air flow of the case and mainly depends on fans are used like on case and on CPU cooler,there are several good fans like Thermalright TY-143 pr TY-147 etc or Phanteks are great fans too

How much are you running 4.4GHz or 4.2GHz and what voltage are you running ?

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## OCmember

I don't use a side cover on my case (800D) If I buy any more fans I'm sticking with the Cougar line. I have one in the 800D and two in the other PC. They are great, I just need moar, lol Cougar Fan lineup.

4.5Ghz with ~ 1.35v, Uncore 3.6GHz 1.325v Hottest room in the house too







No ventilation either.


----------



## OCmember

Also, what programs are you guys using to monitor the core temps? Still getting a big variation between HWmonitor, and Real Temp

Core 0
HWm = 40*c idle
RealT = 35*c idle

Load the readings are opposite of what they are at idle. Real Temp is about 4*c higher than HWmonitor


----------



## kckyle

i miss my megahalem. now its just sitting there on the shelve. if my next pc isn't a htpc small form factor would totally use it again.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Really I've done some calculations with IPC, and 4.2GHz would have the same single-threaded performance on Gulftown (Which I assume has similar IPC to Westmere?) as my Haswell 3.0Ghz processor, not taking into consideration cores. Is it possible, with perhaps a Noctura D14 or the like, to have on air speeds higher than that with Westmere x5670, say? Or am I chasing a bit of a white elephant here, albeit one with more cores and overclocking.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Here's my white elephant so far though.







Note: I may get the USB 3.0 card at a later date.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU Cooler:* ARCTIC Freezer Xtreme Fluid Dynamic Bearing CPU Cooler ($33.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Motherboard:* Asus P6TD Deluxe ATX LGA1366 Motherboard ($198.98)
*Storage:* OCZ Vector 180 480GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $0.00)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 640GB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $0.00)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $0.00)
*Video Card:* Zotac GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Founders Edition Video Card (Purchased For $0.00)
*Case:* Deepcool TESSERACT SW ATX Mid Tower Case ($39.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Power Supply:* Cooler Master VSM 750W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $0.00)
*Other:* SATA 3 card ($20.00)
*Other:* usb 3.0 card ($20.00)
*Other:* Xeon x5670 ($74.99)
*Total:* $387.95
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-08-29 08:34 EDT-0400_


----------



## chessmyantidrug

It's possible to surpass 4.2 GHz on air, but you can also get an i7-4790. I believe several H97 boards were given a BIOS update to allow overclocking after the G3258 was released. If you own one of those boards then you should be able to get a mild overclock out of an i7-4790K. And if you can't, it comes with a stock clock of 4.0 GHz. I'm still having trouble understanding why you want to invest so much time and money in what will amount to a sidegrade.


----------



## xenkw0n

Just want to point out that yes, 8gb sticks will work in an X58 system. And overclocking these chips on air with even an average CPU cooler can let you reach 4.0ghz without much issue. I'm using a Zerotherm Core 92 with push-pins on a system I put together for a friend and overclocked it to 3.85ghz and hottest it gets under load is 76c and that's only temporary spikes. The most consistent max temperature is 68c. This is with 1.24 vCore and QPI.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> It's possible to surpass 4.2 GHz on air, but you can also get an i7-4790. I believe several H97 boards were given a BIOS update to allow overclocking after the G3258 was released. If you own one of those boards then you should be able to get a mild overclock out of an i7-4790K. And if you can't, it comes with a stock clock of 4.0 GHz. I'm still having trouble understanding why you want to invest so much time and money in what will amount to a sidegrade.


You're right I guess... My board had such an update, but a later update is not possible to roll back from, and that's what my board came with. Intel decided overclocking on a H97 was something they didn't want to do apparently.







Maybe there's an unofficial BIOS somewhere? You're right, even a i7-4790K would be cheaper than investing in this whole system. The Xeon's are cheap, but the motherboard... :0


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> I don't use a side cover on my case (800D) If I buy any more fans I'm sticking with the Cougar line. I have one in the 800D and two in the other PC. They are great, I just need moar, lol Cougar Fan lineup.
> 
> 4.5Ghz with ~ 1.35v, Uncore 3.6GHz 1.325v Hottest room in the house too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No ventilation either.


Hi there

At this frequency 4.5GHz and voltage etc looks like you are OK,what temps are you have under heavy load ?

Regarding the fans,I've not not used Cougar fans at all and due this I can't comment on them,sorry there

I usually go with as above fans for my builds,Thermalright or Phanteks although I've tried too BeQuiet Pure Wings and Silent Wings which are OK,but they're not the best there in my case,then Noctua which I think are OK,but still out are better fans which cost lot less

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Also, what programs are you guys using to monitor the core temps? Still getting a big variation between HWmonitor, and Real Temp
> 
> Core 0
> HWm = 40*c idle
> RealT = 35*c idle
> 
> Load the readings are opposite of what they are at idle. Real Temp is about 4*c higher than HWmonitor


I'm using only SIV64 on my builds,works beautifully and offers lots of options and controls and have built in some stress tests etc and for me this SW works like on X99/Z97 or on previous X58 and if you have NZXT or Corsair Hydro AIO then you can control fans and LED,this SW reports all correct temps and tried OpenHardwareMonitor which reports lower temps and AIDA works too for me

Link on SIV SW

http://rh-software.com/

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## AgentJadeD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I still wouldn't want to buy an X58 motherboard just to pick up a cheap 6-core processor. You're sinking a lot of money into a system that doesn't have PCI-e 3.0, native SATA3, or native USB 3.0. You can get SATA3 and USB 3.0 via add-in cards, but that just adds even more cost to the $180 motherboard and all of the sudden that $80 processor doesn't seem that cheap.
> 
> To answer your original question, any of these 6-core Xeons overclocked to 3.8 GHz or higher will do a fine job gaming. Most people are able to reach anywhere between 4.0 GHz and 4.4 GHz. In cooler weather, I could comfortably run 4.32 GHz, but it's hard to notice the difference from 3.8 GHz outside of benchmarks.


Whats the best multiplier / voltage setting to use to overclock to 3.8? Trail and error just isn't working for me.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgentJadeD*
> 
> Whats the best multiplier / voltage setting to use to overclock to 3.8? Trail and error just isn't working for me.


That depends on a lot of things: CPU, motherboard, RAM, PSU, etc. A lot of different factors go into your overclocking settings. You generally want to find your maximum base clock first, then your maximum overclock. Then it's a matter of mixing and matching multipliers with your base clock to figure out which settings you want to run. A higher multiplier and lower base clock usually allows you to run lower voltages, but a higher base clock gives better overall system performance.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

gota love these cpus mine is at 4.4ghz 1.344 vcore and runs nice and cool hardly ever breaks 65c with a SilverStone Heligon HE01 in a mid tower case with poor airflow and 6 hardrives with a 5850 gpu in it.


----------



## OCmember

Thanks @jura11

Temps can get hot like 80*+ Celsius on the cores with this Megahalems, in 85*F ambients, even with the side window open and a room fan blowing on the entire board. I've clocked back to 4.2GHz (1.325v) and 3.3GHz Uncore (1.30v) and it still gets hot, like beyond safe operating temps.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Hmmm... I managed to find a more affordable X58 motherboard, by about $55 less than the one I listed above, it's still kind of expensive though.


----------



## AgentJadeD

Decided to run my i7 920 3.74OC 178*21 1.25v settings.

Running stable at 3.74GHz =144*26 1.25v. Temps just break 60c w/Prime95 on air thanks to my OCZ Vendetta 2.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I still think you'd be better served by getting an unlocked Haswell processor and flashing a BIOS that allows you to overclock. Even if you can't overclock, the higher core speed will help with gaming more than switching to an X58 system.


----------



## AgentJadeD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Thanks @jura11
> 
> Temps can get hot like 80*+ Celsius on the cores with this Megahalems, in 85*F ambients, even with the side window open and a room fan blowing on the entire board. I've clocked back to 4.2GHz (1.325v) and 3.3GHz Uncore (1.30v) and it still gets hot, like beyond safe operating temps.


remove HSF clean with alcohol apply new thermal paste.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Thanks @jura11
> 
> Temps can get hot like 80*+ Celsius on the cores with this Megahalems, in 85*F ambients, even with the side window open and a room fan blowing on the entire board. I've clocked back to 4.2GHz (1.325v) and 3.3GHz Uncore (1.30v) and it still gets hot, like beyond safe operating temps.


Hi there

Those ambient temps are high or high,you would benefit from air con that's for sure there

Last time I benched mine i7-5820k which is running too hot for my liking I've seen same temps 85C on package and on cores 70-78's and in ambient close to 30's

Did you tried as above replace thermal paste,have been in same situation with mine and replaced paste for Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut,tried too PK-3 which hasn't been best one in my case...

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Retrorockit

I'm new here and have some questions about the X58 compatible CPUs.
I've made a hobby of overclocking old Dell BTX computers with locked BIOS and I have 2 more builds to go before I'm finished with that.
I started looking at Dell workstations and came across the T3500 with X58 chipset, and the related T5500, and T7500 dual CPU versions with 5400 chipset. I'm sure some of what I'm asking has been covered before but this thread is over 900 pages long and some of my questions might be new so I thought I'd ask and see what I get.

1- Since I do software overclocking unlocked CPUs are very useful to me. What's the best i7 975 or i7 990, or other?
2- Are there any VID pinmods for these ? Is BSEL pinmod even possible ? PLL hacks?
3- I assume the unlocked i7 xxx aren't SMP.

I know X58 isn't SMP but since you guys know these procs. I'll ask anyway.
1- I've seen huge benchmark scores with 2 CPUs, 12 cores and 24 threads. But for gaming how many cores are really useful? Would a faster 4/8 setup be a better goal? (2x2 4.4Ghz CPU, 8 threads)
2- Are there any unlocked socket 1136 Xeons? Unlocked SMP Xeons? (I ask because there were some unlocked SMP LGA771s that were QX9775 marked as Xeons).


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I'm new here and have some questions about the X58 compatible CPUs.
> I've made a hobby of overclocking old Dell BTX computers with locked BIOS and I have 2 more builds to go before I'm finished with that.
> I started looking at Dell workstations and came across the T3500 with X58 chipset, and the related T5500, and T7500 dual CPU versions with 5400 chipset. I'm sure some of what I'm asking has been covered before but this thread is over 900 pages long and some of my questions might be new so I thought I'd ask and see what I get.
> 
> 1- Since I do software overclocking unlocked CPUs are very useful to me. What's the best i7 975 or i7 990, or other?
> 2- Are there any VID pinmods for these ? Is BSEL pinmod even possible ? PLL hacks?
> 3- I assume the unlocked i7 xxx aren't SMP.
> 
> I know X58 isn't SMP but since you guys know these procs. I'll ask anyway.
> 1- I've seen huge benchmark scores with 2 CPUs, 12 cores and 24 threads. But for gaming how many cores are really useful? Would a faster 4/8 setup be a better goal? (2x2 4.4Ghz CPU, 8 threads)
> 2- Are there any unlocked socket 1136 Xeons? Unlocked SMP Xeons? (I ask because there were some unlocked SMP LGA771s that were QX9775 marked as Xeons).


The dual chip xeons have some amazing throughput, and will put up some great benching numbers. Awesome for Boinc/[email protected]

But real world gaming, it may actually suffer. The reason being that the QPI link needs to communicate, this causes latency spikes. Much like cluster systems have some serious problems playing nice between the nodes, unless the application is extremely optimized.

Best would be a 6 core 12 thread single chip. Mainly because you can for very little money.

There are completely unlocked Xeons. W3680, W3690. These are the Xeon variant of the 980X,990X. All completely unlocked, but must be compatible with the motherboard completely. These are alsoi single QPI, and can only be used solo.

As for pin mods, I have never seen a need for it. And with the low cost of the chips, why not just get what you want.


----------



## Retrorockit

Thanks for the reply. I think I can get control of volts and multiplier in software with unlocked CPU. Since Dell uses a daughter card for the 2nd CPU I might skip that. The PSUs had seriously strange pinouts also. I was looking at making a Skulltrail clone out of a Dell T5400 with dual X5470s, and Mac FBDIMMs are super cheap. It has hidden support for 400fsb so that's where the pinmod would come in. But the T3500/5500 single Xeon started looking good also.
I'm still learning these. The T5500 w/o daughter card installed might work. The PSUs are weird though. 5-6 12V. rails.

I actually do more benchmarking than gaming just because I have to prove that 3.72Ghz on a Dell E520 makes more than just heat. But I do like what I do to be somewhat relevant also. I will probably try it both ways..


----------



## OCmember

Hey hey. I'm considering selling my EVGA classified beast for a Sabertooth. I found a Rev 1.02 board. How well does the QPI Frequency overclock on these boards? And I'm sorry I can't remember,, do they have voltage read points?

Thanks


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Hey hey. I'm considering selling my EVGA classified beast for a Sabertooth. I found a Rev 1.02 board. How well does the QPI Frequency overclock on these boards? And I'm sorry I can't remember,, do they have voltage read points?
> 
> Thanks


Why? The Classified is better than the Sabertooth. If your going to sell it for another board at least get something comparable like a RIIIE or X58A-OC.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Hey hey. I'm considering selling my EVGA classified beast for a Sabertooth. I found a Rev 1.02 board. How well does the QPI Frequency overclock on these boards? And I'm sorry I can't remember,, do they have voltage read points?
> 
> Thanks


i would not trade a classified for sabertooth lol.

evga x58 classified is the only classified that they got it right. x79 and above are all turds


----------



## OCmember

Ok. So how can I get USB 3.0 on my EVGA Classified board? If I go with an addon card will USB 3.0 work in MSI mode vers Legacy mode? The difference between character movement (WSAD) on any game from USB 2.0 to 3.0 is as big as going from an HDD to an SSD drive. I'm still sorta miffed about the lack of Turbo and 'open multiplier' functionality with my board but if I could get USB 3.0 to work in MSI mode from a add in card I'd probably switch back to it for the high achievable QPI frequency. To me there is a noticeable difference at 4GHz QPI


----------



## UFOBLAZE

hey everybody, got my X5675 finally fired up







so far im testing it at 4.2ghz @ 1.304v with prime large ffts and max core is 63C. uncore/ram is 3200/1600 im not touching them yet.... looks good to me for a start









4.4 looks good @ 1.304v too.. max core 64C only 20 mins of prime though... will leave it for longer when i feel like i hit my target


----------



## UFOBLAZE

30 mins prime... what do u think about temps? looks alright to me... thinking of upping it to 1.38v and do a 2 hrs test... just not sure if these temps will hurt the cpu?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 mins prime... what do u think about temps? looks alright to me... thinking of upping it to 1.38v and do a 2 hrs test... just not sure if these temps will hurt the cpu?


Temps are safe, I doubt you'll be running it at 100% load all the time anyway.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

cool.. ofcourse i wont run it 100% all the time just wondering if it's safe to leave pc to run a 2hrs prime test like this. but ok


----------



## UFOBLAZE

these are voltages atm... vcore is 1.381v in bios uncore is 1.3625v .... is this all safe too right? any headroom left maybe? (as long as temps are ok which seems like not an issue atm)


----------



## kckyle

i wouldn't push pass 1.35 but given how cheap these xeon are. if you fry one just get another lol


----------



## UFOBLAZE

ohh.. okay. thought they can take vcore 1.4v and uncore 1.35v but cos that one shows much less in hwmonitor i just upped it a little bit lol


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> ohh.. okay. thought they can take vcore 1.4v and uncore 1.35v but cos that one shows much less in hwmonitor i just upped it a little bit lol


Yeah, official spec says 1.35V maximum for both. Though the three X56xx chips I have handle significantly higher than that without any hint of degrading so 1.4V VCore should be no problem as long as the temps are in check.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

ok thanks.. looks like I cant get stable uncore 3600mhz even at 1.3625v (in bios) so I just set it back to 3400 @ 1.35v .... or could i go as high as 1.35v in hwmonitor? guess that's around 1.375v or 1.381 in bios?? or that's too risky?


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> 
> 
> 30 mins prime... what do u think about temps? looks alright to me... thinking of upping it to 1.38v and do a 2 hrs test... just not sure if these temps will hurt the cpu?


I cant see very clear the Screenshot, at what speed is it running the Cpu?


----------



## UFOBLAZE

hey knoxx, press on "original" just under the right bottom corner of the pic.. (took me a while to find it)







but since then im running it [email protected] and uncore [email protected] in bios... looks alright so far max temp is 70 in prime blend test


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> hey knoxx, press on "original" just under the right bottom corner of the pic.. (took me a while to find it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but since then im running it [email protected] and uncore [email protected] in bios... looks alright so far max temp is 70 in prime blend test


Those are amazing temperatures, mine are 70c under load running at 4.3GHz 1.30V, maybe mine temperatures are higher
Than yours because i'm running dual CPU and in germany where i live we have 33c.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

yea here in uk is a bit cooler.. about 20-25 degrees. but im quite impressed too. just ran a few game benches and max core temp was 55. nice...


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> yea here in uk is a bit cooler.. about 20-25 degrees. but im quite impressed too. just ran a few game benches and max core temp was 55. nice...


Which stress test did you use while running prime95 because there are 3 categories.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

that was large ffts.. im gonna leave memtest running all night now and then tomorrow do a few hours blend test in prime. then it should be all done. hope i dont see any errors lol


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> that was large ffts.. im gonna leave memtest running all night now and then tomorrow do a few hours blend test in prime. then it should be all done. hope i dont see any errors lol


Now i understand why your temperatures are not that high,
Large ffts is more for power consumption and some ram will be tested, for CPU test you have to use small ffts
( Maximum heat )


----------



## UFOBLAZE

but it's only 16 degrees atm here, also the jetfans on my nepton140xl spin up to max at 60C which im gonna change to 80C once im finished testing cos they are too loud lol (1.392v is probably too much for 4.6ghz anyway... as it looked stable at 1.376v too I just cant be bothered to leave prime running for hours just upped the voltage a bit more)


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Which stress test did you use while running prime95 because there are 3 categories.


FFT size matters as well.

128 or 144k are usually the hottest.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

does this look ok? my mate's got corsairs too and he scores around 15K on all 3... wondering why my write speed much lower than the other 2?


----------



## UFOBLAZE

some aida stability test.. I'd rather leave this on for hours than prime tbh... dont like seeing temps above 70C


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I use OCCT for heat testing over Prime myself, though I'm no expert on the merits of benchmarking programs, all I know is that Prime has a workload that you'll never see in ordinary usage.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> 
> 
> some aida stability test.. I'd rather leave this on for hours than prime tbh... dont like seeing temps above 70C


Looks pretty darn good.
You could run the PLL as low as 1.4. I have mine down at 1.475.

Other than that, only small tweaking from here if you want a tad more out of it.

What is the batch no. on that beast?


----------



## UFOBLAZE

ok i'll try pll at 1.5v then. does that make it even cooler? lol.. and batch is 3136B278 on this one. i have an x5670 too with batch 3209B206 but havent tried it yet.. thought after this one there is not much point to mess around with cpu swapping







and atm im happy with 4.6ghz with low temps and silent jetfans


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> 
> 
> some aida stability test.. I'd rather leave this on for hours than prime tbh... dont like seeing temps above 70C


I don't trust Aida stability test, last time i left Aida for 10 hours running and the system didnt crash but after 5 minutes of prime95 with small ffts the system crashed, thats why better 10 hours of prime95 with 70c than 10 hours of Aida with 55c, here the thing it's not if you like high temperatures or not here it's all about the system stability.

As i said before my system's temperatures are 70c running prime95, when i run Aida temperatures are the same than your 55c/56c.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I accidentally left ITB running for 3 days when I first setup my server.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I use OCCT for heat testing over Prime myself, though I'm no expert on the merits of benchmarking programs, all I know is that Prime has a workload that you'll never see in ordinary usage.


Workload you'll never see in ordinary use is precisely what you need for a good stress test.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> I don't trust Aida stability test, last time i left Aida for 10 hours running and the system didnt crash but after 5 minutes of prime95 with small ffts the system crashed, thats why better 10 hours of prime95 with 70c than 10 hours of Aida with 55c, here the thing it's not if you like high temperatures or not here it's all about the system stability.
> 
> As i said before my system's temperatures are 70c running prime95, when i run Aida temperatures are the same than your 55c/56c.


that's good then mate. and I know what u mean... mine ran for half an hour without any error in prime large ffts and half an hour blend test @ 1.376v.... so i thought instead of leaving it running that hot half a day I just upped the voltage to 1.392v to make sure it's enough. did i do something stupid?


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> that's good then mate. and I know what u mean... mine ran for half an hour without any error in prime large ffts and half an hour blend test @ 1.376v.... so i thought instead of leaving it running that hot half a day I just upped the voltage to 1.392v to make sure it's enough. did i do something stupid?


With the vcore that should be fine, as long as it's cool enough. Be a little more cautious with the QPI/VTT. Just keep your eye out for it needing a little more vcore to be stable. If that happens, drop the clock a tad, and the vcore to 1.35, and run what ever is stable.

That batch is the one you posted here before. "B" series between 075 and 300 are pretty darn good chips.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> With the vcore that should be fine, as long as it's cool enough. Be a little more cautious with the QPI/VTT. Just keep your eye out for it needing a little more vcore to be stable. If that happens, drop the clock a tad, and the vcore to 1.35, and run what ever is stable.
> 
> That batch is the one you posted here before. "B" series between 075 and 300 are pretty darn good chips.


yeah looks like a good chip to me... i use uncore at 3400mhz now with qpi/vtt @ 1.35v.. dont go any higher cos i couldnt get stable 3600mhz even @ 1.375v i had a black screen while browsing so i said fck it not worth the minimal increase in memory bench scores... read somewhere that ppl reported damaged chips after going higher than 1.35v even tho intel states 1.4v max? (my corsair xmp profiles set qpi/vtt to 1.4v too)







defo not touching that anymore lol. but vcore @ 1.392v should be ok as during game sessions and benches cpu max temp was 55-60C... not sure what to do with the x5670 yet cos i have a feeling that would be similar good chip too.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> yeah looks like a good chip to me... i use uncore at 3400mhz now with qpi/vtt @ 1.35v.. dont go any higher cos i couldnt get stable 3600mhz even @ 1.375v i had a black screen while browsing so i said fck it not worth the minimal increase in memory bench scores... read somewhere that ppl reported damaged chips after going higher than 1.35v even tho intel states 1.4v max? (my corsair xmp profiles set qpi/vtt to 1.4v too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defo not touching that anymore lol. but vcore @ 1.392v should be ok as during game sessions and benches cpu max temp was 55-60C... not sure what to do with the x5670 yet cos i have a feeling that would be similar good chip too.


Intel specified max QPI/VTT is 1.35 for these Westmere chips. Do *not* go over that. As long as your temps are in check your CPU voltage as it stands should be OK but you're dancing around the danger zone.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Intel specified max QPI/VTT is 1.35 for these Westmere chips. Do *not* go over that. As long as your temps are in check your CPU voltage as it stands should be OK but you're dancing around the danger zone.


ok mate I'll remember that







other thing tho... any advice on tightening my ram latencies ? CMZ12GX3M3A2000C10 which i thought should be a good overclocker but can't even boot at 2000mhz 9-9-9-27 even at 1.6v? wth


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Workload you'll never see in ordinary use is precisely what you need for a good stress test.


Good point, I forgot that I was just trying to see if my i5 4430's replaced cooler (I put in an Arctic Freezer Pro rev2) was working after the stock cooler had a fan that failed... I guess maybe for overclocking, you want something more rigorous...?

Speaking of overclocking, i took the plunge and got a x5670. I know for gaming it will be almost a side-grade, but for multi-core aware DAW VSTs that have more polyphony with more cores, and also making Android ROMs, the extra cores will come in handy. I also look forward to learning more about overclocking CPUs.... (I've overclocked GPUs before, but it looks a lot less complex than Westmere Xeons.







)

(My next phone is liable to be a Nexus or something else that's unlocked and hackable next year too, I used to make ROMs for a Nexus 4, Galaxy Nexus, and an HTC HD2; though I never published them on XDA because offering support or even just refusing it looked like a bit of a hassle... especially when they had privacy features such as PDroid that could break stuff and probably get refused by Google Play certification if made in a public ROM.







I really miss those days, this locked down Verizon LG G4 still has no ROMs available except stock-based... anyhow, this is the wrong forum to discuss that I guess.)

I think I'm going to put the new ATX system in a CM HAF 912... I like the look of them, and I appreciate having good airflow, especially since I used to use an r9 390X.







and will be overclocking this CPU.... not sure though, a really good but affordable case that comes with one or two LED fans might have its charms, though one can always add them later, but I haven't seen a really well-built case with glowing fans at all; they look like they're made of plastic mostly.... (Though the HAF 912 doesn't have windows so added LED fans wouldn't be that great in it.)


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> ok mate I'll remember that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other thing tho... any advice on tightening my ram latencies ? CMZ12GX3M3A2000C10 which i thought should be a good overclocker but can't even boot at 2000mhz 9-9-9-27 even at 1.6v? wth


The Vengeance RAM by Corsair is not especially known for overclocking well. They are pretty stringent on their tests so RAM like that is usually as good as it's marketed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I'm running 24GB ECC with my Sabertooth X58. No issues thus far and I can push em to 2000Mhz - 2100Mhz stable.


Do you know the model of the type of memory you got? I picked up 3 sticks of this HYNIX HMT151R7TFR4C-H9 and I just tried in my P6T with the latest BIOS and a Xeon X5670 but no post. Tried with 1 stick, 2 sticks, and every combination possible in case one was bad but no go. Even removed my overclock and ran everything at stock settings just to see if I could get them to post.

Does anyone know if there's a reason this memory would not work with a P6T + X5670?


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Intel specified max QPI/VTT is 1.35 for these Westmere chips. Do *not* go over that. As long as your temps are in check your CPU voltage as it stands should be OK but you're dancing around the danger zone.


Here are my settings for 4.3GHz/4.5GHz




















Here a pic of my CPU's



I have bought both together and they have the same numeration.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I've been browsing the thread looking for tips on overclocking a x5670 on an ASUS P6T or something similar, but there are over 900 pages and I can't seem to find this so easily. Can someone link me some important posts on this thread on overclocking a X58 Xeon, if any of you guys have them handy, so I can reduce the amount of already-answered questions on the thread? Thanks.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I've been browsing the thread looking for tips on overclocking a x5670 on an ASUS P6T or something similar, but there are over 900 pages and I can't seem to find this so easily. Can someone link me some important posts on this thread on overclocking a X58 Xeon, if any of you guys have them handy, so I can reduce the amount of already-answered questions on the thread? Thanks.


I can't help you because i am more into 2P setup, btw i think that @UFOBLAZE has a few 5670, maybe he can help you


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I've been browsing the thread looking for tips on overclocking a x5670 on an ASUS P6T or something similar, but there are over 900 pages and I can't seem to find this so easily. Can someone link me some important posts on this thread on overclocking a X58 Xeon, if any of you guys have them handy, so I can reduce the amount of already-answered questions on the thread? Thanks.


Hi there

Those settings I've used on my P6T SE with X5670 and Thermalright HR-02 Macho

vCore: 1.312v(you can try bit more vCore,but I wouldn't go beyond 1.35v,you can go for short period of time beyond "safe Intel spec",but you will see,I would also try Asus RealBench and OCCT for stability there)
QPI: 1.28v(I would suggest 1.30v or something close,don't go beyond 1.35v)
BCLK: 175
Multi: 24
DRAM Voltage: 1.35v(not sure what RAM are yours),but I would don't go beyond 1.64v
QPI Frequency: 2800MHz,but I will double check that
RAM Frequency: 1403MHz

All states are off,HT on

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Overclocking a Xeon isn't any different than overclocking another processor dependent on FSB overclock. First thing you want to do is find your maximum base clock (BCLK). Lower your multiplier to isolate your base clock. I personally increased mine in increments of 10 and increased voltage as necessary. After you that, figure out your maximum overclock then play around with base clock and multiplier combinations until you find a combination you like. Generally speaking, using a lower base clock with a higher multiplier will require less voltage while using a higher base clock with lower multiplier results in better overall system performance. It's all a balancing act. I definitely had a lot of fun overclocking mine.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Those settings I've used on my P6T SE with X5670 and Thermalright HR-02 Macho
> 
> vCore: 1.312v(you can try bit more vCore,but I wouldn't go beyond 1.35v,you can go for short period of time beyond "safe Intel spec",but you will see,I would also try Asus RealBench and OCCT for stability there)
> QPI: 1.28v(I would suggest 1.30v or something close,don't go beyond 1.35v)
> BCLK: 175
> Multi: 24
> DRAM Voltage: 1.35v(not sure what RAM are yours),but I would don't go beyond 1.64v
> QPI Frequency: 2800MHz,but I will double check that
> RAM Frequency: 1403MHz
> 
> All states are off,HT on


That's interesting, I heard HT should be off... My RAM is going to be, at least initially, two 8GB DDR3-1600 sticks. Should I try to overclock them to 1600?


----------



## PloniAlmoni

By "all states are off" you mean sleep states?


----------



## UFOBLAZE

do u already have the P6T mobo and cpu? or are you just plannig to buy them second hand? cos in that case i would think twice to be honest... x58 prices can be ridiculous and most of us here already had the mobo so buying just the cheap xeon was still a good idea


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> That's interesting, I heard HT should be off... My RAM is going to be, at least initially, two 8GB DDR3-1600 sticks. Should I try to overclock them to 1600?


Hi there

I always running my CPU with HT on and running them with OFF doesn't worth for me effort as I do rendering

Yes depends on yours RAM,I've run 48GB DDR3 RAM on mine and there I've run mixed combination of RAM and no issues in games or in rendering

You will see there

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> By "all states are off" you mean sleep states?


Hi there

Yes,this has been my case,I've run with everything off and no issues,you can try to run with states on and you will see

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> do u already have the P6T mobo and cpu? or are you just plannig to buy them second hand? cos in that case i would think twice to be honest... x58 prices can be ridiculous and most of us here already had the mobo so buying just the cheap xeon was still a good idea


I'll have them by next week. Already ordered it.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I always running my CPU with HT on and running them with OFF doesn't worth for me effort as I do rendering
> 
> Yes depends on yours RAM,I've run 48GB DDR3 RAM on mine and there I've run mixed combination of RAM and no issues in games or in rendering


OK. By the way, what is the speed you're getting with it? I can't tell yet by just reading the BCLK and multiplier...

I saw a youtube video (one of the few that covers the 5670 rather than its cousin the 5650) with someone showing what settings he has for 4.5GHz. Is that a normal overclock for overclocking on air? I'm planning to use an Arctic Freezer Xtreame cooler, as someone else in the thread had it and it's cheap, and I also have experience with their Freezer Pro ver. 2 on a different platform....


----------



## UFOBLAZE

look for any 56xx overclock guide and if u can find with same mobo as yours that would be the best for you... only difference will be that u'll have some extra multipliers to play with... but the settings and voltages are pretty much the same on all.... and with that cooler i would forget 4.5ghz especially with HT on


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> look for any 56xx overclock guide and if u can find with same mobo as yours that would be the best for you... only difference will be that u'll have some extra multipliers to play with... but the settings and voltages are pretty much the same on all.... and with that cooler i would forget 4.5ghz especially with HT on


Would a better air cooler yield a better overclock? Like a Noctura D14? Or is liquid really the only solution for that? I haven't bought the cooler (or the case) yet btw.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Just multiply base clock by multiplier and you have clock speed. For example, I have a 200 base clock with 19 multiplier for 3800 MHz.

The overclocking results will vary based on a number of things, but most people end up with a maximum overclock between 4.2 GHz and 4.5 GHz. My cooling solution allows me to get 4.32 GHz (24 * 180) if ambient temperature is low enough.

The only difference between the X5650 and X5670 is the multipliers available. The former goes up to 20 with a turbo of 22; the latter goes up to 22 with a turbo of 24.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Would a better air cooler yield a better overclock? Like a Noctura D14? Or is liquid really the only solution for that? I haven't bought the cooler (or the case) yet btw.


yea i'd personally get a very decent air cooler or a mid range water and then u still have to get lucky with your cpu to reach 4.5ghz 24/7 stable


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> OK. By the way, what is the speed you're getting with it? I can't tell yet by just reading the BCLK and multiplier...
> 
> I saw a youtube video (one of the few that covers the 5670 rather than its cousin the 5650) with someone showing what settings he has for 4.5GHz. Is that a normal overclock for overclocking on air? I'm planning to use an Arctic Freezer Xtreame cooler, as someone else in the thread had it and it's cheap, and I also have experience with their Freezer Pro ver. 2 on a different platform....


Hi there

This multi and BCLK has give me 4.2GHz

4.5GHz this can be difficult,depends on chip and cooling used,on my previous setup I've been able to run max 4.4GHz(184x24) and has been pretty much stable with good temps,but in hotter weather temps has been higher for my liking(75-78C)

Regarding the cooling,have look this is my X99 i7-5820k with Corsair H100i



and Noctua NH-D15



Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Would a better air cooler yield a better overclock? Like a Noctura D14? Or is liquid really the only solution for that? I haven't bought the cooler (or the case) yet btw.


If you will have better cooler I would suspect you will have better temps under load and on idle,water cooling,I would have look on EK or Swiftech AIO,don't get Corsair,its not the best and really I would stay away from this cooler and for air cooler,have look on Noctua NH-D15 or Cryorig R1 Universal or Ultimate there

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## UFOBLAZE

definitely dont try this with arctic freezer lol


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> 
> 
> definitely dont try this with arctic freezer lol


Something wrong with Arctic Freezer









I run 4.3GHz/4.5GHz with Arctic Freezer.


----------



## DR4G00N

Dropped my abused X5650 back into my main rig for something to do and installed another 12GB's of ram.

Testing oc's atm. Currently at 4.5GHz Core, HT on @ 1.475V VCore & 3.27GHz Uncore @ 1.275V VTT, mems at 1636MHz 9-9-9-24 1T 1.5V

Passed an hour of realbench with temps peaking @ 77c on the hottest core. VCore could probably be knocked down a few notches I bet.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Something wrong with Arctic Freezer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run 4.3GHz/4.5GHz with Arctic Freezer.


haha sorry... i had one of these before on my i5 750 @ 3.8ghz then made my biggest mistake of my life and bought an amd fx 8350







which needed water lol... so i bought this nepton140xl which im still using... i ended up selling the amd rig and put the i5 back with nepton140xl i was running it at 4.2 and about 10C cooler than the freezer was at 3.8







... but that's just my experience...


----------



## UFOBLAZE

any of you guys tried uncore 3600? and is it possible that raising dram voltage to 1.6v fixed the instability issues while qpi/vtt left at the same voltage? would be nice cos finally i feel like i got what i wanted


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I'm fairly certain my uncore is currently at 3600 MHz. I'll check in a couple hours after I'm off work.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> haha sorry... i had one of these before on my i5 750 @ 3.8ghz then made my biggest mistake of my life and bought an amd fx 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which needed water lol... so i bought this nepton140xl which im still using... i ended up selling the amd rig and put the i5 back with nepton140xl i was running it at 4.2 and about 10C cooler than the freezer was at 3.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but that's just my experience...




Arctic Freezer everywhere









Crunching server, 4 x X5675


----------



## UFOBLAZE

noooo














u love them dont you


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I went into my BIOS forgetting that CPU-Z also reports uncore as QPI Link.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

in that case uncore is on the memory tab as NB frequency







but im getting there now to stabilize 3600mhz just needed to manually set round trip latencies in bios as sometimes after reboot it changed to unstable values when left everything on auto... not easy tho but i'll make it work cpu 4600 / uncore 3600 / ram 2000 ... i dont care it will be 24/7 stable


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I went into my BIOS forgetting that CPU-Z also reports uncore as QPI Link.


QPI link is QPI link, it's what connects your CPU to the northbridge and other parts of the motherboard. The uncore is on the memory tab next to NB Frequency.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Then I guess my QPI Link and Uncore are the same frequency. It's been too long since I fiddled with all these settings so I wasn't sure. I just know my Uncore is 3609 MHz in BIOS.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> QPI link is QPI link, it's what connects your CPU to the northbridge and other parts of the motherboard. The uncore is on the memory tab next to NB Frequency.


Maybe you should show us with a pic where the uncore is.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

ok so what about realbench stress test?? is that any good? 4hrs 8gb ram passed


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> ok so what about realbench stress test?? is that any good? 4hrs 8gb ram passed


Yes, that is a good test. Has a little bit of everything packed into one test. I'm curious with the RAM you have and speed/timings you're running what are the numbers you get in AIDA64 memory benchmark? What DRAM voltage are you running at to get them at that speed?


----------



## UFOBLAZE

CMZ12GX3M3A2000C10 and im running them at 1.55v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Yes, that is a good test. Has a little bit of everything packed into one test. I'm curious with the RAM you have and speed/timings you're running what are the numbers you get in AIDA64 memory benchmark? What DRAM voltage are you running at to get them at that speed?




CMZ12GX3M3A2000C10 running at 1.55v not the best ram in the world apparently...


----------



## UFOBLAZE

bad news







seems like i damaged the imc on the chip with qpi/vtt 1.38v lol....







even everything on default settings after a few minutes pc starts massive lagging and then screen turns to black.







oh well... first cpu i killed in my life haha and it was dirt cheap so i dont really care.. learned it the hard way. dont go over 1.35 with qpi/vtt







time for the x5670 now i'll be more sensible


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> bad news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like i damaged the imc on the chip with qpi/vtt 1.38v lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even everything on default settings after a few minutes pc starts massive lagging and then screen turns to black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well... first cpu i killed in my life haha and it was dirt cheap so i dont really care.. learned it the hard way. dont go over 1.35 with qpi/vtt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time for the x5670 now i'll be more sensible


Someone already told you not to go over 1.35V


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Someone already told you not to go over 1.35V


i know lol.... thing is it was 1.382v in bios but in hwmonitor i never seen it higher than 1.343v so thought that might be still ok..... looks like it's not








do u think this cpu would still work with overvoltage? (i mean on default settings with higher than factory standard voltages. no oc) well not like i can be bothered to test it anymore as i have x5670 in now


----------



## UFOBLAZE




----------



## UFOBLAZE

lowering cpu pll had a negative effect on mine.... same settings pll 1.55v was instant bsod when prime started.. now at 1.9v still running after 15 mins


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> bad news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like i damaged the imc on the chip with qpi/vtt 1.38v lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even everything on default settings after a few minutes pc starts massive lagging and then screen turns to black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well... first cpu i killed in my life haha and it was dirt cheap so i dont really care.. learned it the hard way. dont go over 1.35 with qpi/vtt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time for the x5670 now i'll be more sensible


That doesn't sound like IMC damage to me. More like thermal throttling. What are your temps when it is lagging? If the IMC was damaged it wouldn't normally take a few minutes to start lagging it would be faulty immediately. The few minutes to fail sounds like the time it takes for something to overheat. Also, 1.38 is pretty close to 1.35 so, whilst possibly dangerous, isn't guaranteed to be fatal. How hot did you let it get when you ran it at 1.38?

Try reinstalling the CPU cooler perhaps or get someone else to test your CPU in a different MB to confirm it's really dead. I doubt you killed it.


----------



## jura11

Hi there

That's bad luck with yours,usually I wouldn't go above 1.3v on QPI on mine as I never need to run beyond "safe" voltage,only few times I tested higher vCore than is safe voltages or what Intel recommends ..

Hope this helps and good luck,but looks like you are been able to boot up with high or higher QPI and seems is stable,yours temps are very nice too

Thanks,Jura


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I've read nothing kills these processors faster than VTT. It's strongly recommended you don't go past 1.35V.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> That doesn't sound like IMC damage to me. More like thermal throttling. What are your temps when it is lagging? If the IMC was damaged it wouldn't normally take a few minutes to start lagging it would be faulty immediately. The few minutes to fail sounds like the time it takes for something to overheat. Also, 1.38 is pretty close to 1.35 so, whilst possibly dangerous, isn't guaranteed to be fatal. How hot did you let it get when you ran it at 1.38?
> 
> Try reinstalling the CPU cooler perhaps or get someone else to test your CPU in a different MB to confirm it's really dead. I doubt you killed it.


temps are not the case here cos i never seen it pass 70C while torture testing.. and unfortunately it does the same lag and then freeze at 3.06ghz everything on auto where my temps in 30C area


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> That's bad luck with yours,usually I wouldn't go above 1.3v on QPI on mine as I never need to run beyond "safe" voltage,only few times I tested higher vCore than is safe voltages or what Intel recommends ..
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck,but looks like you are been able to boot up with high or higher QPI and seems is stable,yours temps are very nice too
> 
> Thanks,Jura


this one is my other cpu x5670... that damaged one was x5675







definitely wont go over qpi/vtt 1.35v again lol... maybe there is still chance to make that x5675 work at least on 3.06ghz with higher voltages as it always boots up and logs in to windows just after a few minutes even if just browsing it starts lagging and then freeze and always the same way which ends with a black screen. probably just sell it as spares or repair and let someone try his luck with it as im concentrating on the x5670 now


----------



## PloniAlmoni

By the way, my PSU is a high quality 750watt one (this) Will it be good for overclocking a Westmere Xeon or will I need more? I'll also be using a GTX 1070 Founders Edition in the system, which is about 150 watts.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> this one is my other cpu x5670... that damaged one was x5675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definitely wont go over qpi/vtt 1.35v again lol... maybe there is still chance to make that x5675 work at least on 3.06ghz with higher voltages as it always boots up and logs in to windows just after a few minutes even if just browsing it starts lagging and then freeze and always the same way which ends with a black screen. probably just sell it as spares or repair and let someone try his luck with it as im concentrating on the x5670 now


I would sell it for spares or repairs as you said,someone can have bit more of luck

Shame this has happen to you,as you are not been too much beyond 1.35v..

You will see there,as next thing I wouldn't go beyond 1.35v at QPI,I never needed go beyond and have run 4.2GHz or 4.4GHz on my X5670

X5675 are great CPU and they seems are better OC'ers than X5670,have tried X5690 and this one has been great CPU and friend now running this CPU in his build and he very happy

Best of luck with next one there

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> By the way, my PSU is a high quality 750watt one (this) Will it be good for overclocking a Westmere Xeon or will I need more? I'll also be using a GTX 1070 Founders Edition in the system, which is about 150 watts.


I've good experience with Seasonic and Silverstone PSU which are served me well,I've used too Coolermaster PSU in past which has been OK

Right now have Corsair AX760 which seems is holding nicely,previous Corsair RM has failed few months back on my previous build

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> I've good experience with Seasonic and Silverstone PSU which are served me well,I've used too Coolermaster PSU in past which has been OK
> 
> Right now have Corsair AX760 which seems is holding nicely,previous Corsair RM has failed few months back on my previous build
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


That's good. This is a Seasonic inside anyway, so it's very high quality, I was just concerened about the wattage, I saw a youtube video where someone was saying an overclocked Westmere Xeon drew 700 watts. Add a GPU to that mix and it'd be pushing it, but maybe he meant the system wattage in a system with a GPU? (and an older GPU at that with more TDP.)

By the way, a lot of Corsair's PSU line-up is pretty bad. Check out Jonnyguru first before getting one, to see if it's good or not. Each brand is typically a vendor of other brands, the good ones are ones based on Seasonic or Superflower typically, but each major brand, even ones like EVGA, have cheap PSUs in their line-up that aren't good for a demanding system.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> I would sell it for spares or repairs as you said,someone can have bit more of luck
> 
> Shame this has happen to you,as you are not been too much beyond 1.35v..
> 
> You will see there,as next thing I wouldn't go beyond 1.35v at QPI,I never needed go beyond and have run 4.2GHz or 4.4GHz on my X5670
> 
> X5675 are great CPU and they seems are better OC'ers than X5670,have tried X5690 and this one has been great CPU and friend now running this CPU in his build and he very happy
> 
> Best of luck with next one there
> 
> Thanks,Jura


yeah not much beyond at all and like i said earlier the reported voltages where still just below 1.35v...(bios and hwinfo showed actual voltage 1.343v max even tho it was set to 1.382v) but apparently even this is dangerous now.. and i didnt need that for core clock but i was desperate to make uncore 3600mhz stable cos that gave me some performance boosts in memory write speeds and latency.. and thanks







i won't kill this other one for sure haha but probably still go a bit higher than vcore 1.35v as my temps are good.. just leave qpi/vtt nice and safe


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Software voltage isn't always accurate. If you want accurate voltage, you need to probe the motherboard.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> That's good. This is a Seasonic inside anyway, so it's very high quality, I was just concerened about the wattage, I saw a youtube video where someone was saying an overclocked Westmere Xeon drew 700 watts. Add a GPU to that mix and it'd be pushing it, but maybe he meant the system wattage in a system with a GPU? (and an older GPU at that with more TDP.)
> 
> By the way, a lot of Corsair's PSU line-up is pretty bad. Check out Jonnyguru first before getting one, to see if it's good or not. Each brand is typically a vendor of other brands, the good ones are ones based on Seasonic or Superflower typically, but each major brand, even ones like EVGA, have cheap PSUs in their line-up that aren't good for a demanding system.


Hi there

Not sure what YT video you have look,but have run Silverstone 850W with X5670 OC to 4.2GHz in hotter weather and in colder weather have run 4.4GHz on H100i,with better CPU cooler like Noctua temps will be different too

But anyway,have run 850W with GTX Titan X OC to 1.40GHz and GTX780OC to 1.1GHz with X5670 OC too and PC has been used for rendering in several programs and never have any issue with stability under very heavy load

Yes i know about the Corsair,agree they're been in later stages not the best and in my case AX760 has been OK,although I will be swapping the PSU too for Silverstone or Seasonic PSU as those I've used on builds which I've build for my friends



Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> yeah not much beyond at all and like i said earlier the reported voltages where still just below 1.35v...(bios and hwinfo showed actual voltage 1.343v max even tho it was set to 1.382v) but apparently even this is dangerous now.. and i didnt need that for core clock but i was desperate to make uncore 3600mhz stable cos that gave me some performance boosts in memory write speeds and latency..


Not sure there,what has happen to yours,I've run usually 1.24v on QPI,sometimes I've run 1.28v too but I've never notice any performance hit or gain with higher uncore,I use my PC mostly for rendering and making the music and latency are not so important for me

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Software voltage isn't always accurate. If you want accurate voltage, you need to probe the motherboard.


I would agree with that,I remember have owned Gigabyte MB which always overvolted my RAM to 1.72v although in BIOS I've set to 1.45v

Thanks,Jura


----------



## UFOBLAZE

oh well... it happened now.. just thought i will oc the ***** out of it as im not planning to keep x58 forever if you know what i mean.... but rip x5675


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I ran my X5650 (one currently in server) around 1.45V, VTT and core voltage. for a little while. Somehow still works.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> oh well... it happened now.. just thought i will oc the ***** out of it as im not planning to keep x58 forever if you know what i mean.... but rip x5675


Yes I know what you mean,tried i7-4790k which has been my biggest disappointment,tried and I wouldn't touch that CPU again and now I'm on i7-5820k which is great for rendering and supports new instructions like AVX or Intel Embree which helped me a lot in rendering

My old X5670 OC to 4.4GHz has done same scene in 3:58 and i7-5820k has rendered same scene in 2:45 and i7-4790k rendered same scene in 3:52

Upgrade path not sure what I would recommend there,depends on more factors

Thanks,Jura


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I ran my X5650 (one currently in server) around 1.45V, VTT and core voltage. for a little while. Somehow still works.


guess u had a batch that could handle voltage better or i dont know..... maybe mine still works just a little degraded while left realbench to run 4hrs stress testing


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> That's good. This is a Seasonic inside anyway, so it's very high quality, I was just concerened about the wattage, I saw a youtube video where someone was saying an overclocked Westmere Xeon drew 700 watts. Add a GPU to that mix and it'd be pushing it, but maybe he meant the system wattage in a system with a GPU? (and an older GPU at that with more TDP.)
> 
> By the way, a lot of Corsair's PSU line-up is pretty bad. Check out Jonnyguru first before getting one, to see if it's good or not. Each brand is typically a vendor of other brands, the good ones are ones based on Seasonic or Superflower typically, but each major brand, even ones like EVGA, have cheap PSUs in their line-up that aren't good for a demanding system.


I'm not an electrical engineer or anything, but I think it's impossible for a processor to draw that kind of power without an insane amount of voltage. The voltage required to draw that much power would kill one of these processors. I would be surprised if your system drew more than 400 watts.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> That's good. This is a Seasonic inside anyway, so it's very high quality, I was just concerened about the wattage, I saw a youtube video where someone was saying an overclocked Westmere Xeon drew 700 watts. Add a GPU to that mix and it'd be pushing it, but maybe he meant the system wattage in a system with a GPU? (and an older GPU at that with more TDP.)


Yeah he must have meant something else or he had no idea what he was talking about. I can't post the link to my blog due to advertising crap, but I have two charts on my blog that showed Stock and overclock Xeon X5660 total system power. I was running two GTX 670s at the time in SLI as well.

At stock the idle period were 165W with one monitor and no fans running. 3DMark FireStrike with both GPUs overclocked average pull was only 659W, peak was 664.2W.

Overclocked CPU @ 4.6Ghz + OC GPUs running 3DMark FireStrike pulled 763W average. Peak was 771.

There's more interesting test there as well.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Yeah he must have meant something else or he had no idea what he was talking about. I can't post the link to my blog due to advertising crap, but I have two charts on my blog that showed Stock and overclock Xeon X5660 total system power. I was running two GTX 670s at the time in SLI as well.
> 
> At stock the idle period were 165W with one monitor and no fans running. 3DMark FireStrike with both GPUs overclocked average pull was only 659W, peak was 664.2W.
> 
> Overclocked CPU @ 4.6Ghz + OC GPUs running 3DMark FireStrike pulled 763W average. Peak was 771.
> 
> There's more interesting test there as well.


Those pre-Maxwell Nvidias in SLI are probably most of that, not the CPU... as you can see the CPU is drawing "only" 100watts more OC'd. That would mean the CPU is drawing approximately (assuming stock TDP is close to what Intel says it is, 95W) 200 watts. That's pretty high for a CPU, but should be within my power supply's limits unless i pull out my old 390X and add another for cross-fire. ;-)


----------



## UFOBLAZE

ok so same freeze happened again with the x5670 too... lol doubt it is the cpu now as i dont think i damaged another one without even going high with voltages... so it must be something else... im gonna reinstall win10 and see what happens.. it is very weird tho as it passes any benchmark and stress test without errors and then all of a sudden freezes when i open something in browser?? whats going on


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Those pre-Maxwell Nvidias in SLI are probably most of that, not the CPU... as you can see the CPU is drawing "only" 100watts more OC'd. That would mean the CPU is drawing approximately (assuming stock TDP is close to what Intel says it is, 95W) 200 watts. That's pretty high for a CPU, but should be within my power supply's limits unless i pull out my old 390X and add another for cross-fire. ;-)


That's my point. Most of the power from system came from the GPUs being overclocked. I also run some fans that can suck a lot of wattage as well if ran at the highest RPM. I can't say how many watts the CPU used since I normally have so many things connected to my PC and I got the info from the outlet. All I know if that it doesn't increase my monthly electric bill, even if overclocked. I also know it isn't pulling 700watts either.

I don't run my GPU at 100% max all the time. I also don't run my GPU at 4.6\4.8Ghz unless I am benchmarking games.

Heads up, I have my Fury X Battlefield 1 results up on my blog. Gorgeous game. I'm moving towards my second year with the Fury X and so far it has been a blast.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> ok so same freeze happened again with the x5670 too... lol doubt it is the cpu now as i dont think i damaged another one without even going high with voltages... so it must be something else... im gonna reinstall win10 and see what happens.. it is very weird tho as it passes any benchmark and stress test without errors and then all of a sudden freezes when i open something in browser?? whats going on


I went back and read all your previous posts and you wrote fairly early on that you had modded your own GTX 980 BIOS and were overclocking it. Have you tried returning it to stock? Or perhaps try with a different GPU that you haven't personally meddled with. Lagging, black screen and lock ups could be a GPU issue.


----------



## kckyle

got this over the weekend. something ancient but still awesome in my book for my ancient x58 setup lol


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> That's my point. Most of the power from system came from the GPUs being overclocked. I also run some fans that can suck a lot of wattage as well if ran at the highest RPM. I can't say how many watts the CPU used since I normally have so many things connected to my PC and I got the info from the outlet. All I know if that it doesn't increase my monthly electric bill, even if overclocked. I also know it isn't pulling 700watts either.


I had to replace an 850W Seasonic M12D to get my 5GHz OC because I was tripping the overcurrent protection. CPU at 1.6-1.7V. I doubt the total power was near 850W but it's a dual rail PSU and I guess I was going over the 40A limit for one rail. I replaced it with an Antec hi-current pro platinum with 50A rails and it was fine for 5GHz. M12D was also 6 years old which could have been a factor.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> 
> 
> got this over the weekend. something ancient but still awesome in my book for my ancient x58 setup lol


I think these 1st gen SSDs are prone to failure and losing all your data. I bought 2 when they came out. The first failed like that within a year. The second is still going 7 years on but sequential writes are down to 20MB/s and there is no way to fix it AFAIK. These drives don't support TRIM and the drive firmware didn't get any updates. My remaining one is in a RAID mirror and now occasionally causes the machine it's in to fail. I'm just waiting for a spare hour or so to migrate the data off it and finally get rid of it.

I wouldn't bother with this drive. Get a cheap Samsung EVO instead.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> I think these 1st gen SSDs are prone to failure and losing all your data. I bought 2 when they came out. The first failed like that within a year. The second is still going 7 years on but sequential writes are down to 20MB/s and there is no way to fix it AFAIK. These drives don't support TRIM and the drive firmware didn't get any updates. My remaining one is in a RAID mirror and now occasionally causes the machine it's in to fail. I'm just waiting for a spare hour or so to migrate the data off it and finally get rid of it.
> 
> I wouldn't bother with this drive. Get a cheap Samsung EVO instead.


you have the x25-e or the x25-m

cause this drive is designed to go up to 2 petabyte of write, so far it has 75tb, yes terabyte of write on it and crystaldisk reports it been 100 percent health lol


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> you have the x25-e or the x25-m
> 
> cause this drive is designed to go up to 2 petabyte of write, so far it has 75tb, yes terabyte of write on it and crystaldisk reports it been 100 percent health lol


I was talking about x25-m. Is that an e? I can't tell. I have no experience of the 'e' drives. Good luck.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> you have the x25-e or the x25-m
> 
> cause this drive is designed to go up to 2 petabyte of write, so far it has 75tb, yes terabyte of write on it and crystaldisk reports it been 100 percent health lol


Here's a shot of my failed drive. It failed within 1 year but I had emigrated to China taking it with me so returning it was going to be difficult. They were expensive so I kept it hoping I'd eventually find a way to reset it and get it working again.



EDIT: yours is lower capacity than mine and has a newer firmware level. It's possible that they are the same internally but yours dedicates more capacity to spare sectors. The problem with my drive wasn't that it wore out but instead that a firmware bug trashed the drive somehow. If the firmware is buggy, that 2 petabyte write spec means nothing.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> ok so same freeze happened again with the x5670 too... lol doubt it is the cpu now as i dont think i damaged another one without even going high with voltages... so it must be something else... im gonna reinstall win10 and see what happens.. it is very weird tho as it passes any benchmark and stress test without errors and then all of a sudden freezes when i open something in browser?? whats going on


Hi there

As above,do you habe spare GPU if yes can you try other GPU or can you try other browser as some browser have issues with HW acceleration

Did you touched PCIE speed in yours BIOS ?

Thanks,Jura


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Here's a shot of my failed drive. It failed within 1 year but I had emigrated to China taking it with me so returning it was going to be difficult. They were expensive so I kept it hoping I'd eventually find a way to reset it and get it working again.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: yours is lower capacity than mine and has a newer firmware level. It's possible that they are the same internally but yours dedicates more capacity to spare sectors. The problem with my drive wasn't that it wore out but instead that a firmware bug trashed the drive somehow. If the firmware is buggy, that 2 petabyte write spec means nothing.


thats a x25m g1 drive, which is mlc, the one i got is a x25-e which is slc.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> thats a x25m g1 drive, which is mlc, the one i got is a x25-e which is slc.


OK but again SLC vs MLC won't help you if the firmware is buggy. You should check out the history of firmware updates, investigate reported reliability and make sure it's up-to-date before trusting it. I'd expect the enterprise drives to have been better supported than the consumer ones which intel basically abandoned after the first year so it may turn out to be OK.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> OK but again SLC vs MLC won't help you if the firmware is buggy. You should check out the history of firmware updates, investigate reported reliability and make sure it's up-to-date before trusting it. I'd expect the enterprise drives to have been better supported than the consumer ones which intel basically abandoned after the first year so it may turn out to be OK.


thanks for the advice.



also said firmware currently up to date as well.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> thanks for the advice.


The scan passing is a good thing because it means the flash cells are still in good condition but SSDs don't simply write the data to the same place every time. They have firmware that does wear leveling and maintains meta-data about the current location of the data. If the drive meta-data gets corrupted by a bug in the firmware then the whole drive can fail instantly because it no longer knows where any of the data is. The firmware necessary to manage an SSD well is quite complicated and so it's not surprising early drives had some firmware issues.

Mine went from perfect operation to being a brick in the time between one reboot and the next with no warning whatsoever.

What's the date and the version on the installed firmware? You should look up the version history and changelog if there is one to find out if you have the latest version and if there are any known bugs.

What does the Firmware Update tab show for your drive?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> The scan passing is a good thing because it means the flash cells are still in good condition but SSDs don't simply write the data to the same place every time. They have firmware that does wear leveling and maintains meta-data about the current location of the data. If the drive meta-data gets corrupted by a bug in the firmware then the whole drive can fail instantly because it no longer knows where any of the data is. The firmware necessary to manage an SSD well is quite complicated and so it's not surprising early drives had some firmware issues.
> 
> Mine went from perfect operation to being a brick in the time between one reboot and the next with no warning whatsoever.
> 
> What's the date and the version on the installed firmware? You should look up the version history and changelog if there is one to find out if you have the latest version and if there are any known bugs.
> 
> What does the Firmware Update tab show for your drive?


how do i go about finding the version history and changelog?


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> how do i go about finding the version history and changelog?


http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/solid-state-drives/000020937.html

The latest version for your drive is 045C8855 from November 2009. It's two versions newer than the firmware which bricked my drive but the changelog only says "This firmware revision has several continuous improvement optimizations intended to provide the best possible user experience with the Intel SSD."

What does the Firmware Update tab show for your drive?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> ok so same freeze happened again with the x5670 too... lol doubt it is the cpu now as i dont think i damaged another one without even going high with voltages... so it must be something else... im gonna reinstall win10 and see what happens.. it is very weird tho as it passes any benchmark and stress test without errors and then all of a sudden freezes when i open something in browser?? whats going on


I am a little late to this party , tonight I had the same thing happen with an Asus board and a 3570s CPU, was laggy and a blank screen. Windows10,
I hit the PSU power cord and it pulled out of the PSU, turned the system back on and the laggy and black screen happened right after.
Pulled the battery and reset bios and used a Linux drive and my computer works fine. Back to the win10, laggy and black screen. Fine with Ubuntu linux....
Not sure if it is the drive, or is win10 more prone to being BORKED with a power outage.
Going to try and reinstall win10 in that drive in a couple days right ater I am done with this BOINC primegrid challenge I am involved with


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> thanks for the advice.
> 
> 
> 
> also said firmware currently up to date as well.


So, I saw your edit after I wrote my last post.

Your firmware is newer than the last publically released version. I googled it and found this post:

http://dedyukhin.com/index.php/intel-x25-e-firmware-045c8860

Note that it says the last public release of the firmware is buggy. Your version may be OK but you should probably investigate a bit more.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> how do i go about finding the version history and changelog?


I spent a little time investigating your drive firmware and didn't find anything useful for you but did come across this page written in 2014 (so about 4 years after my drive failed):

http://askubuntu.com/questions/409684/image-or-reset-broken-ssd

I followed the procedure and after a few false starts realized I could get rid of the frozen status by unplugging the drive and plugging it back in again whilst my PC was waiting in the grub boot menu. After a couple of attempts at the secure erase process I have managed to resurrect my drive. Data was all lost but it does seem to be working again!


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I am a little late to this party , tonight I had the same thing happen with an Asus board and a 3570s CPU, was laggy and a blank screen. Windows10,
> I hit the PSU power cord and it pulled out of the PSU, turned the system back on and the laggy and black screen happened right after.
> Pulled the battery and reset bios and used a Linux drive and my computer works fine. Back to the win10, laggy and black screen. Fine with Ubuntu linux....
> Not sure if it is the drive, or is win10 more prone to being BORKED with a power outage.
> Going to try and reinstall win10 in that drive in a couple days right ater I am done with this BOINC primegrid challenge I am involved with


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> As above,do you habe spare GPU if yes can you try other GPU or can you try other browser as some browser have issues with HW acceleration
> 
> Did you touched PCIE speed in yours BIOS ?
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> I went back and read all your previous posts and you wrote fairly early on that you had modded your own GTX 980 BIOS and were overclocking it. Have you tried returning it to stock? Or perhaps try with a different GPU that you haven't personally meddled with. Lagging, black screen and lock ups could be a GPU issue.


Hey guys. I reckon it will be the sata3 port playin up or my ssd or win10. Defo no the vga as that is 100% working and no never oc'd pcie. Good thing is that my x5675 still alive then lol. It overclocks better than the 5670. [email protected] passed 4 hrs realbench stress while the 5670 failed [email protected] after half an hour


----------



## Gdourado

Hello, how are you?
I currently have a 2500k running at 4.6 on an Asus Z68V Gen3 and 2x4gb of GSkill 2133 CL9 ram.

I was offered the chance to buy an i7 920, with an asus p6T Deluxe V2 and 3x2gb of 1333 CL9 ram for 120 euros.
I can then add another 70 euros for a X5650 and down the line try and get a 12gb ram kit.

But how much of an upgrade would this be from my current rig and would it be worth it?

Cheers!


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> I spent a little time investigating your drive firmware and didn't find anything useful for you but did come across this page written in 2014 (so about 4 years after my drive failed):
> 
> http://askubuntu.com/questions/409684/image-or-reset-broken-ssd
> 
> I followed the procedure and after a few false starts realized I could get rid of the frozen status by unplugging the drive and plugging it back in again whilst my PC was waiting in the grub boot menu. After a couple of attempts at the secure erase process I have managed to resurrect my drive. Data was all lost but it does seem to be working again!


u welcome


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hello, how are you?
> I currently have a 2500k running at 4.6 on an Asus Z68V Gen3 and 2x4gb of GSkill 2133 CL9 ram.
> 
> I was offered the chance to buy an i7 920, with an asus p6T Deluxe V2 and 3x2gb of 1333 CL9 ram for 120 euros.
> I can then add another 70 euros for a X5650 and down the line try and get a 12gb ram kit.
> 
> But how much of an upgrade would this be from my current rig and would it be worth it?
> 
> Cheers!


not much, 2500k is still pretty good. but if you need multicore then sure get it, but if all you do is gaming then i wouldn't


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hello, how are you?
> I currently have a 2500k running at 4.6 on an Asus Z68V Gen3 and 2x4gb of GSkill 2133 CL9 ram.
> 
> I was offered the chance to buy an i7 920, with an asus p6T Deluxe V2 and 3x2gb of 1333 CL9 ram for 120 euros.
> I can then add another 70 euros for a X5650 and down the line try and get a 12gb ram kit.
> 
> But how much of an upgrade would this be from my current rig and would it be worth it?
> 
> Cheers!


It depends on what you're doing, but one of these Xeons overclocked should come close to Sandy Bridge and single-threaded performance and demolish them in multi-threaded performance. If it doesn't cost much more to upgrade to Skylake, I'd consider that avenue instead.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> not much, 2500k is still pretty good. but if you need multicore then sure get it, but if all you do is gaming then i wouldn't


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> It depends on what you're doing, but one of these Xeons overclocked should come close to Sandy Bridge and single-threaded performance and demolish them in multi-threaded performance. If it doesn't cost much more to upgrade to Skylake, I'd consider that avenue instead.


All I do is pretty much gaming.
My current GPU is a 290 Vapor X.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> All I do is pretty much gaming.
> My current GPU is a 290 Vapor X.


it is a good deal, the mobo itself worth around 120 euros. so if you wanna flip it for profit or use it as a 2nd machine.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I would almost buy it on principle alone. As kckyle said, it's a good deal. If you have the money to spend, spend it. Otherwise you're better off saving up for a more current platform.


----------



## xenkw0n

Is there a reason this memory wouldn't work in an X58 system with a Xeon?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/162148385072


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Is there a reason this memory wouldn't work in an X58 system with a Xeon?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162148385072


It depends. If your MB supports ECC Registered memory, then sure. If not...well...DDR3 1600 is still cheap. Not $4.50 a stick cheap, but with new 8GB modules, a 24GB system is still pretty affordable and fewer sticks means less stress on the iMC and an easier OC.


----------



## DRKreiger

must find out if it is buffered or unbuffered


----------



## xenkw0n

So unbuffered would probably work since it communicates directly with the chip whereas registered ECC would not unless it's a WS board? That's what I think I found out after 5 minutes of research lol...


----------



## UFOBLAZE

I scored this after i put the x5675 back... this is a bit faster than usual cos normally everytime i check its around the 16k/16k/12k and latency 50 area.... and even my ssd's read speed went up to 420mb/s which is normally 380... since then i restarted the pc and everything back to normal... lol any idea where is this "boost" came from and why everything back to normal now since i restarted pc?? things start getting really weird with this x58 and xeon now


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Those settings I've used on my P6T SE with X5670 and Thermalright HR-02 Macho
> 
> \[...\]
> DRAM Voltage: 1.35v(not sure what RAM are yours),but I would don't go beyond 1.64v
> QPI Frequency: 2800MHz,but I will double check that
> RAM Frequency: 1403MHz
> 
> All states are off,HT on
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


My DDR3-1600 8*2 from my other computer is rated for 1.5V, should I set it at that for the DRAM voltage? Also, did you double-check QPI freq? RAM frequency seems a bit slow for 1600, but then again, these old boards often had slower RAM than that... I'm wondering if I should clock it a bit higher, towards the rated 1600?

BTW, I've ordered my cooler, decided on a Noctua DH-14. I figured I kind of want to be able to clock it fairly fast if I can, though I'll try your 4.2GHz settings you posted earlier as a starting point at least.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> 
> 
> I scored this after i put the x5675 back... this is a bit faster than usual cos normally everytime i check its around the 16k/16k/12k and latency 50 area.... and even my ssd's read speed went up to 420mb/s which is normally 380... since then i restarted the pc and everything back to normal... lol any idea where is this "boost" came from and why everything back to normal now since i restarted pc?? things start getting really weird with this x58 and xeon now


Wow those numbers are drastically different than the results you got from AIDA64.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Wow those numbers are drastically different than the results you got from AIDA64.


yea for some reason scores were always drastically different in aida and maxxmem... but the point is that on the first boot after i put the x5675 back they scored even higher.... but only once and since i restarted pc scores are back to usual... weird (and i mean restart without changing anything) and what makes me wonder what the hell was it that my ssd read speed went up by 40mb/s too... since then this is pretty much the best score i can hit and this is now 202x23 @ 1.39v not gonna go any higher than this cos i wanna keep it under 1.4v and to be fair theres no need for it


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> My DDR3-1600 8*2 from my other computer is rated for 1.5V, should I set it at that for the DRAM voltage? Also, did you double-check QPI freq? RAM frequency seems a bit slow for 1600, but then again, these old boards often had slower RAM than that... I'm wondering if I should clock it a bit higher, towards the rated 1600?
> 
> BTW, I've ordered my cooler, decided on a Noctua DH-14. I figured I kind of want to be able to clock it fairly fast if I can, though I'll try your 4.2GHz settings you posted earlier as a starting point at least.


Hi there

You will see there,but my RAM has been rated for 1.35v,in theory every RAM should be able to run at 1.64v,but I've run only at 1.35v in BIOS,but on Gigabyte X58A-UD3R if I put any voltage on RAM,I've always saw 1.74v in monitoring SW like AIDA or SIV64,HWMonitor and few others

Regarding the QPI,yes I've run only 2800MHz this I'm pretty sure,checked my old settings

RAM frequency this depends on more factors,I've run mixed combinations of RAM(4x8GB 1600MHz,2x4GB 1333MHz,then I got 2x8GB 1866MHz) and due this I've run only 1403MHz on RAM as has been very stable in rendering and never have issue,maybe in AIDA my results not been great,but no issues in games or SW which I use most of the time

Fequency of RAM will depends on BCLK and Multi used there and from this you need to decide and which is or will be stable ..

D14 should be great,add there extra NF-A15 or replace fans for TY-147 fans and you will lower few °C on load

I would start with 4.2GHz and adjust vCore etc to yours needs and hope so you will have bit more luck breaking 4.4GHz,my maximum has been 4.4GHz,but mostly I've run 4.2GHz

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Just realised i got qpi llc disabled... Problem is dont even have option for this. only for cpu... So basically that explains why qpi/vtt voltage always lower... Around 1.29-1.31v when its set to 1.35v.. After this i dont think it would be a problem to go a bit higher i guess its still safe as even in bios its always about 0.05v lower


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> 
> 
> Just realised i got qpi llc disabled... Problem is dont even have option for this. only for cpu... So basically that explains why qpi/vtt voltage always lower... Around 1.29-1.31v when its set to 1.35v.. After this i dont think it would be a problem to go a bit higher i guess its still safe as even in bios its always about 0.05v lower


RIII Gene has a jumper on the motherboard for QPI LLC I think.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> RIII Gene has a jumper on the motherboard for QPI LLC I think.


Oh thanks mate gotta look this up


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Yea found it. Very nice! Least someone with an actual advice and not just the "oh no u cant do that cos u gonna kill a 60 quid cpu" lol..


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> 
> 
> Just realised i got qpi llc disabled... Problem is dont even have option for this. only for cpu... So basically that explains why qpi/vtt voltage always lower... Around 1.29-1.31v when its set to 1.35v.. After this i dont think it would be a problem to go a bit higher i guess its still safe as even in bios its always about 0.05v lower


This has happen to me with one Asus P6X58D-E when I put 1.33v and in Windows my vCore has been in region 1.29-1.30v,but looks like you can push bit further yours too and you will see

I still think you have great chip and I would keep this chip there without the questions

Good luck there









Thanks,Jura


----------



## UFOBLAZE

yea my vcore was fine as i had option to enable cpu llc... just didnt know about the qpi llc jumper... now that one is enabled as well and 1.30v in bios shows actual 1.32v.... nice. thought i mentioned this a few times before that my qpi/vtt voltage drops too much but all advice i got that software monitored voltage is not accurate and get a voltage meter? haha..
and yea im gonna leave it at 4.6ghz that is fine and still quite cool. just now i have a little more headroom with the uncore


----------



## UFOBLAZE

actually its jumping between 1.32v and 1.34v now under load.... guess its not a good idea to set it to 1.35v then







im gonna leave it at 1.3v this should be ok


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> actually its jumping between 1.32v and 1.34v now under load.... guess its not a good idea to set it to 1.35v then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im gonna leave it at 1.3v this should be ok


What LLC you have set,I know on some boards LLC 1 is no vdrop and with LLC 5 you have larger vdrop and on some boards this LLC 1 is larger vdrop and LLC 5 or 8 mean no vdrop

You can try to play with LLC and then you will and can decide like I'm doing there

Thanks,Jura


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> What LLC you have set,I know on some boards LLC 1 is no vdrop and with LLC 5 you have larger vdrop and on some boards this LLC 1 is larger vdrop and LLC 5 or 8 mean no vdrop
> 
> You can try to play with LLC and then you will and can decide like I'm doing there
> 
> Thanks,Jura


well mine still doesnt have any options in the bios it just changed from disabled to enabled but that line is greyed out... guess it's cos a gene board but still quite decent to its size


----------



## UFOBLAZE

not good... too much gap between min and max with the qpi... think i had better control over it when llc was disabled and just went over 1.35v in bios a little bit.. and im not sure if i wanna see 1.36v there lol.. least when it was disabled and set to 1.382v it never went higher than actual 1.343v and never lower than 1.30v


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> well mine still doesnt have any options in the bios it just changed from disabled to enabled but that line is greyed out... guess it's cos a gene board but still quite decent to its size


Aha that's bit bummer then

Agree Asus Gene boards or Sabertooth are probably best,have owned like Sabertooth or Gene and all of them are been pretty much great

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> 
> 
> not good... too much gap between min and max with the qpi... think i had better control over it when llc was disabled and just went over 1.35v in bios a little bit.. and im not sure if i wanna see 1.36v there lol.. least when it was disabled and set to 1.382v it never went higher than actual 1.343v and never lower than 1.30v


I see there,that's with LLC








I would expect LLC will be stabilizing,I never understood LLC,on my board if I've LLC then I usually set Auto,sometimes I set that to lower or highest number and observe

Thanks,Jura


----------



## 99belle99

Here is mine below. Xeon X5660 @ 4.2 GHz. Have had a i7 920 when the x58 platform was first released and changed a few years later to Xeon.

http://valid.x86.fr/iuxdme


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Aha that's bit bummer then
> 
> Agree Asus Gene boards or Sabertooth are probably best,have owned like Sabertooth or Gene and all of them are been pretty much great
> 
> Thanks,Jura
> I see there,that's with LLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would expect LLC will be stabilizing,I never understood LLC,on my board if I've LLC then I usually set Auto,sometimes I set that to lower or highest number and observe
> 
> Thanks,Jura


yeah







it works perfect with cpu llc enabled as it never lets vcore to drop lower than the set value in bios... actually it goes slightly up when under load which is exactly what i want







and the gap between min and max is minimal... very easy to find perfect voltage like that... looks like qpi llc works different on this board tho.... goes way too high up 1.36v when in bios is set to 1.30v but still drops down to 1.28v.... not good


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> Yea found it. Very nice! Least someone with an actual advice and not just the "oh no u cant do that cos u gonna kill a 60 quid cpu" lol..


Not going over 1.35v on QPI is "actual advice". Do what you want, though.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I'd say staying under 1.35V on QPI/VTT is more or less gospel. Going above that is the quickest way to kill your processor. The price of the processor has nothing to do with how fragile it is.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Not going over 1.35v on QPI is "actual advice". Do what you want, though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I'd say staying under 1.35V on QPI/VTT is more or less gospel. Going above that is the quickest way to kill your processor. The price of the processor has nothing to do with how fragile it is.


i didnt say that's not an advice...and i'll keep it under 1.35v dont worry







but how many times i said my qpi/vtt voltage drops too much and says 1.29-1.30v when is set to 1.35v ? not one "expert" mentioned qpi llc.... many of my questions are just simply ignored.. seems like sometimes im getting advice from the ones who actully know less then me... and dont take this as an insult.. just u know....


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Who needs advice when you can just go buy another processor to fry?


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Who needs advice when you can just go buy another processor to fry?


haha







..sounds more like hope u kill your cpu cos urs overclocks much better than mine







and i dont mean u... once i nearly believed it myself too that i killed this beast x5675.. but noo nothing wrong with it







1.343v didnt kill it yet


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I'd say staying under 1.35V on QPI/VTT is more or less gospel. Going above that is the quickest way to kill your processor. The price of the processor has nothing to do with how fragile it is.


I have mine set to 1.375 in the BIOS. The BIOS HW monitor reports it fluctuating between 1.35 and 1.40. MB is a Rampage II Gene, I don't think it has QPI LLC. I've got no idea what the real voltage is after droop (I suppose there's a chance the BIOS reported voltage might be an accurate reading after droop). I've been running like this for quite a while, first at 4.8GHz but now dialled down to 4.4GHz because the summer here is too hot.

I did damage a processor but I think that was more likely to have been from 1.9V VCORE and an attempt to bench at 5.6GHz with an AIO rather than the 1.375 QPI setting









I think the problem with QPI voltage is that there is no thermal monitor in the uncore so it can overheat without thermal protection or any kind of indication. With good cooling, I think it may be OK to go a bit above 1.35 but it's difficult to know by how much given the lack of monitoring feedback.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

what im gonna do is put the qpi llc jumper back to disabled as that looks like gives me better control over qpi voltage. and set it to 1.3625v in bios... and i bet u guys any money this cpu will last me another year or two easily







and it will never go near actual 1.35v.. more like 1.33v max


----------



## UFOBLAZE

yea that's what i always thought.. bios reported voltage should be the accurate. but even if it's not 100% accurate im sure it doesnt say 1.31v here cos i need a voltage meter.... lol


----------



## UFOBLAZE

im quite happy with that...


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> yea that's what i always thought.. bios reported voltage should be the accurate. but even if it's not 100% accurate im sure it doesnt say 1.31v here cos i need a voltage meter.... lol


Why is you CPU PLL VOLTAGE that high, values above 1.89 can cause damage to your CPU.

But of course that's just my opinion


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Why is you CPU PLL VOLTAGE that high, values above 1.89 can cause damage to your CPU.
> 
> But of course that's just my opinion


here we go again... damage







lol.. just kidding.. i dunno to be honest thought it was 2.0v max but i lowered to 1.88v now







(someone said here that as low as 1.4v still works... i tried it at 1.55v and i had an instant restart in prime95 while at 1.9v it was running nicely so thought it's not much point to try how low can i go and just left it)


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> here we go again... damage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. just kidding.. i dunno to be honest thought it was 2.0v max but i lowered to 1.88v now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (someone said here that as low as 1.4v still works... i tried it at 1.55v and i had an instant restart in prime95 while at 1.9v it was running nicely so thought it's not much point to try how low can i go and just left it)


Every CPU is different, maybe your needs a little bit more, my is set Auto 1.80V.

Haven't you considered buying a 5677 just for fun?








The 5677 cost around 100€ less than the 5675, i bought 2 for 119€ while the 5675 just one cost 155€/160€, i can run my 5677 with 1.27V at 4.3GHz, maybe you should try it


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Every CPU is different, maybe your needs a little bit more, my is set Auto 1.80V.
> 
> Haven't you considered buying a 5677 just for fun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 5677 cost around 100€ less than the 5675, i bought 2 for 119€ while the 5675 just one cost 155€/160€, i can run my 5677 with 1.27V at 4.3GHz, maybe you should try it


4/8 cpu for fun?







no mate i dont have dual socket board so no good for me but thanks







i bought mine x5675 for £65 so dont complain... and an x5670 for £60 which im selling since then... was nothing special 4.4ghz just under 1.4v stable.... this x5675 is so much better same voltage and 4.6... im gonna just keep this now and start thinking when and what mobo+cpu to buy cos this x58 will retire lol. but first i probably throw some money away on a 1070 instead...


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> 4/8 cpu for fun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no mate i dont have dual socket board so no good for me but thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought mine x5675 for £65 so dont complain... and an x5670 for £60 which im selling since then... was nothing special 4.4ghz just under 1.4v stable.... this x5675 is so much better same voltage and 4.6... im gonna just keep this now and start thinking when and what mobo+cpu to buy cos this x58 will retire lol. but first i probably throw some money away on a 1070 instead...


Sorry i forgot you're running single setup, when i was Crunching i had 12 X 5675 CPU's, i bought all 12 at the same time i have paid 1800€ for it, but now i have stopped crunching and i sold 8 of them and kept 4. I am getting an EVGA GEFORCE GTX 1080 but in Germany will be available starting in October.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Sorry i forgot you're running single setup, when i was Crunching i had 12 X 5675 CPU's, i bought all 12 at the same time i have paid 1800€ for it, but now i have stopped crunching and i sold 8 of them and kept 4. I am getting an EVGA GEFORCE GTX 1080 but in Germany will be available starting in October.


lol.. im not that hardcore







bought 2 cos they were cheap from same seller but always wanted to sell the one which i dont like that much...







and i dont need 1080 really cos im still playin games on my 46" plasma at full hd


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I guess you can consider QPI/VTT not going above 1.35V an opinion, but several people (perhaps not here) have killed their processors with an excessive value there. You are more than welcome to run whatever voltages you want. I'd rather learn from another's mistakes than experience them firsthand.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> lol.. im not that hardcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought 2 cos they were cheap from same seller but always wanted to sell the one which i dont like that much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i dont need 1080 really cos im still playin games on my 46" plasma at full hd


I play at 2560 x 1440 because i still have my Asus ROG SWIFT PG279Q Gaming which i would like to change.


----------



## Knoxx29

I know this is not the Watercooler thread, but anyway i have a question.

I will order/buy 3 radiators for my Watercooler setup, my question is would it be enough for the two CPU's + a 1080 GPU this 3 Radiators?

Black ice nemesis radiator gtx 280

Black ice nemesis radiator gtx 240

Black ice nemesis radiator gtx 140


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I guess you can consider QPI/VTT not going above 1.35V an opinion, but several people (perhaps not here) have killed their processors with an excessive value there. You are more than welcome to run whatever voltages you want. I'd rather learn from another's mistakes than experience them firsthand.




this was @ 1.382v in bios and uncore 3600..... i dont know how these chips die when u kill the imc tho... instantly or just over time? im using lower voltage since then and only uncore 3400...


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> I know this is not the Watercooler thread, but anyway i have a question.
> 
> I will order/buy 3 radiators for my Watercooler setup, my question is would it be enough for the two CPU's + a 1080 GPU this 3 Radiators?
> 
> Black ice nemesis radiator gtx 280
> 
> Black ice nemesis radiator gtx 240
> 
> Black ice nemesis radiator gtx 140


sell everything and buy X99







probably u need less rads then too


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> I know this is not the Watercooler thread, but anyway i have a question.
> 
> I will order/buy 3 radiators for my Watercooler setup, my question is would it be enough for the two CPU's + a 1080 GPU this 3 Radiators?
> 
> Black ice nemesis radiator gtx 280
> 
> Black ice nemesis radiator gtx 240
> 
> Black ice nemesis radiator gtx 140


I'm running mine @ 4.6Ghz and the H80i (120mm) is just enough to keep it cool. You should be good with that, probably don't even need the 140 unless you're running really low fan speeds.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> sell everything and buy X99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably u need less rads then too


No way i will sell my precious and legendary SR 2 not even if someone offer me the double of what i have paid, i have a X99 motherboard but i am not interested in modern architecture i am fine with my old lady X58.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I'm running mine @ 4.6Ghz and the H80i (120mm) is just enough to keep it cool. You should be good with that, probably don't even need the 140 unless you're running really low fan speeds.


I am running Dual CPU, my plan is that each CPU get water from A Rad, example: 280 Rad provides water to CPU 2 because it's the CPU runs hotter, 240 Rad provides water to CPU 1 and 140 Ram Provides water to GPU.

Edit: I Will use Noctua NF-A14 INDUSTRIALPPC-2000 IP67 PWM


----------



## UFOBLAZE

hwmonitor pro... nice


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> 
> 
> this was @ 1.382v in bios and uncore 3600..... i dont know how these chips die when u kill the imc tho... instantly or just over time? im using lower voltage since then and only uncore 3400...


I don't know. I just know several users on another forum killed their processors with excessive QPI/VTT voltage. Their X58 Xeon overclocking thread has a guideline early in the thread and one of the bullet points is QPI/VTT no higher than 1.35V based on the experience of users who killed their processors. It took a few processors before they narrowed it down to that variable.

Then again, any voltage out of spec carries some level of risk. I know several of us like pushing the limits of our components, but I wouldn't venture into an area others have found to be lethal.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

never know maybe these users who killed their cpu were using qpi llc on a similar board as mine... (1.30v in bios peaked at 1.36v) so lets say they used 1.375v but cos of qpi llc enabled it peaked at 1.43v and bang that was too much







but this just my theory.... anyway im using this pc mainly for gaming and stuff that dont need higher memory speeds... so basically theres no difference in performance i just probably like to live dangerous


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> never know maybe these users who killed their cpu were using qpi llc on a similar board as mine... (1.30v in bios peaked at 1.36v) so lets say they used 1.375v but cos of qpi llc enabled it peaked at 1.43v and bang that was too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this just my theory.... anyway im using this pc mainly for gaming and stuff that dont need higher memory speeds... so basically theres no difference in performance i just probably like to live dangerous


Dont live too dangerous 

Btw none of my voltages for 4.3GHz goes above 1.35V except Ram 1.50V/1.55V and IOH PLL 1.8V.


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Yeah but thats 4.3...







and i still dont need qpi voltage for high core clock but for high uncore


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> Yeah but thats 4.3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i still dont need qpi voltage for high core clock but for high uncore


Well if i can run 4.3GHz with 1.27V I dont think and i hope that i dont need more than 1.35V to run at 4.6GHz


----------



## UFOBLAZE

never know... should be ok.. dont know much about them 4/8 cpus but after the sweetspot u may need much more than u would ve thought








i finished oc'ing mine finally...







got a fresh windows 10 as well now time to test with some games... what makes me worry tho is that gonna be alright running it just under 70C under load.. or should i set my jetfans to spin up earlier which can be quite noisy at faster speeds.. lol


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> never know... should be ok.. dont know much about them 4/8 cpus but after the sweetspot u may need much more than u would ve thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i finished oc'ing mine finally...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a fresh windows 10 as well now time to test with some games... what makes me worry tho is that gonna be alright running it just under 70C under load.. or should i set my jetfans to spin up earlier which can be quite noisy at faster speeds.. lol


You're right maybe i will need more than i think, i will let you know as soon as i get home from my holidays







, btw how many rpm are your fans?


----------



## UFOBLAZE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> You're right maybe i will need more than i think, i will let you know as soon as i get home from my holidays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , btw how many rpm are your fans?


what do u mean u didn't take ur SR2 with u to holidays??







fans on the rad are 800-2000rpm jetflo 140s


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UFOBLAZE*
> 
> what do u mean u didn't take ur SR2 with u to holidays??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fans on the rad are 800-2000rpm jetflo 140s


Good one









I don't have problems if the fans are loud







that's why i have Headset


----------



## DRKreiger

Honestly, if you are gonna cool all components in a 2 p system. I would run a separate loop for the 2 chips, with 1 medium thickness 280. An Alphacool XT45 would cool both quite well. I run that, and 2 crappy magicool 140 slims on a 4 block set up. The VRM from the board, and the chip alone put out some serious heat. add the gtx 780 as well.

When i tax the entire system, in 28°C ambient temps. My chip hovers around 52-54°C, northbridge stays under 45, and my abusively clocked 780 tops out around 45-50. all this with

CPU @ 4.55 ghz @1.356V's.
GTX 780 @ 1345 core @ 1.256 V's
All fans hover around 1200RPM

So if you run one loop 280mm rad. for the two procs, and the run another double of some type (maybe a 240mm) for the GPU, you will be more than golden.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Honestly, if you are gonna cool all components in a 2 p system. I would run a separate loop for the 2 chips, with 1 medium thickness 280. An Alphacool XT45 would cool both quite well. I run that, and 2 crappy magicool 140 slims on a 4 block set up. The VRM from the board, and the chip alone put out some serious heat. add the gtx 780 as well.
> 
> When i tax the entire system, in 28°C ambient temps. My chip hovers around 52-54°C, northbridge stays under 45, and my abusively clocked 780 tops out around 45-50. all this with
> 
> CPU @ 4.55 ghz @1.356V's.
> GTX 780 @ 1345 core @ 1.256 V's
> All fans hover around 1200RPM
> 
> So if you run one loop 280mm rad. for the two procs, and the run another double of some type (maybe a 240mm) for the GPU, you will be more than golden.


All what i am going to cool is the 2 CPU's and the GPU, as i already mentioned i will use 3 Black Ice Nemesis GTX Radiators, one 280mm, one 240mm and one 140mm, the 280 will cool the CPU #2 the 240 will cool CPU #1 and the 140 will cool the GPU, i dont think i will overclock the GPU because it's powerful enough at stock.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> All what i am going to cool is the 2 CPU's and the GPU, as i already mentioned i will use 3 Black Ice Nemesis GTX Radiators, one 280mm, one 240mm and one 140mm, the 280 will cool the CPU #2 the 240 will cool CPU #1 and the 140 will cool the GPU, i dont think i will overclock the GPU because it's powerful enough at stock.


Are you running isolated loops, or one large loop?


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Are you running isolated loops, or one large loop?


One large loop, i dont like isolated loops


----------



## xarot

I brought my i7-990X + Rampage III Black Edition back from my family and gave them i7-930 and Rampage III Extreme in return since they cannot see a difference.







Also slapped in some 3x8 GB Dominator-GT CL9-10-9 1866 MHz sticks without a hiccup from my X79 setup.

Loving this chip+motherboard. This is with 24x7 CPU clocks on i7-990X at 4.5 GHz and Titan X Pascal OCd to maximum on air (Titan XP not gaming stable at these clocks).

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10047880

Having some great time again tuning this platform.


----------



## DRKreiger

I think my w3680 just **** the bed. Was browsing the web and it restarted to no post. Now the "CPU" light is on and won't post. ***


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I think my w3680 just **** the bed. Was browsing the web and it restarted to no post. Now the "CPU" light is on and won't post. ***


Did you do a CMOS reset?


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Did you do a CMOS reset?


Good advice, I had a problem like that with a Haswell i5 and it fixed it. It's like the three finger salute for motherboards. ;-)


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Good advice, I had a problem like that with a Haswell i5 and it fixed it. It's like the three finger salute for motherboards. ;-)


Thanks.

That's the first thing that i do if/when i have any kind of issues with the Machine


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Did you do a CMOS reset?


First thing i did.no help.

Left the battery out and psu unplugged before leaving the house. Hoping it isn't dead. Was kind of a golden chip?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Unplug everything then plug it back in.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> First thing i did.no help.
> 
> Left the battery out and psu unplugged before leaving the house. Hoping it isn't dead. Was kind of a golden chip?


Any chance to test the CPU in another Board, did you try testing the memory one by one or trying with a spare PSU?


----------



## virpz

X99 is so trouble full and picky... overclock there is so boring and limited...
Anyways I found me a brand new EVGA x58 4 Way SLI. Will be playing again with the X58 again, just waiting on another X5670. With hopes I can get back to 4.8Ghz-ish rock solid again.









My 4th X58 mobo


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I honestly wouldn't mind an X99 setup. It's just can't afford one at the moment. Skylake-E should be around the corner anyway and the new chipset should make upgrading worthwhile. I haven't seen anything on it, but the improvements from Z97 to Z170 have me hopeful.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Any chance to test the CPU in another Board, did you try testing the memory one by one or trying with a spare PSU?


I have another xeon. Crippled x5670 has only 2 working memory channels. Will toss it in tomorrow and see what happens.

I think will still take another chance at the silicone lottery for x58 if it is dead.


----------



## Halo_003

I picked up an X5670 for $60 today, I figure $10 per core isn't awful. Should arrive next week, it'll be interesting to see how it does.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> I picked up an X5670 for $60 today, I figure $10 per core isn't awful. Should arrive next week, it'll be interesting to see how it does.


Check this out

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/xeon-owners-club.211143/page-30#post-3496980


----------



## Halo_003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Check this out
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/xeon-owners-club.211143/page-30#post-3496980


Not bad. I still have to figure out if I want to run it in my X58A-OC or my EVGA 4X SLI. Both have advantages of their own.

I'm real curious to see how well it OC's on water though.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> Not bad. I still have to figure out if I want to run it in my X58A-OC or my EVGA 4X SLI. Both have advantages of their own.
> 
> I'm real curious to see how well it OC's on water though.


Those two Motherboards that you have are great for overclock, now all depends on your CPU, some CPUs are better overclockable than others, i hope your is one of those, i have seen 5670 overclocked at 4.9GHz cooled with an AIO Cooler, i guess you're running a Custom Watercooling setup, if so, you could be able to achieve/hit 5.0GHz+, but once again, as i have said before, all depends on your CPU


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> Not bad. I still have to figure out if I want to run it in my X58A-OC or my EVGA 4X SLI. Both have advantages of their own.
> 
> I'm real curious to see how well it OC's on water though.


My X58A-OC did 100MHz higher at the same volts on all my 1366 procs vs my 4-way and it actually has sata 3 that's better than the ICH10R's sata 2's. So it's worth using if you don't mind the lack of I/O.


----------



## voxson5

A few pages back I reached out for help regarding glitching sound on resume from sleep - unfortunately no takers.

*edit - Rampage III Gene & x5670

Anyway, I might have stumbled across what was going on, and it all ties into the VIA audio drivers AND the sleep settings.

Essentially, default sleep protocols and a rolled back audio driver sorted the problem for me - I hope that this helps anyone else with that horrible sound issue.

Also, by some miracle, I got a refund on my 970 (3rd RMA for coil whine) and had a cheap upgrade to a 1070








It is so overkill for 1080p


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Thanks to Jura I got my new x5670 overclocked to 4.2GHz... I had to add a little vcore voltage though, don't worry, still under 3.5. I also had to put RAM voltage at 1.5 volts, but that's the specification for my DD3-1600 RAM, I did have to otherwise run it at Jura's suggested frequencies though, I tried running it faster but I had problems booting sometimes when I did this. (I also had problems with booting stable when I didn't have the CPU voltage a bit higher)

My Noctua D14 cooler is performing great, overclocked running stress tests it has better thermals than an i5 4430 with a stock cooler at stock clocks.







It had even better thermals with Jura's settings, but sadly, that wasn't too stable here. My guess is I didn't win the overclocking lottery with this and I'll have a hard time getting it to higher clock speeds?


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Thanks to Jura I got my new x5670 overclocked to 4.2GHz... I had to add a little vcore voltage though, don't worry, still under 3.5. I also had to put RAM voltage at 1.5 volts, but that's the specification for my DD3-1600 RAM, I did have to otherwise run it at Jura's suggested frequencies though, I tried running it faster but I had problems booting sometimes when I did this. (I also had problems with booting stable when I didn't have the CPU voltage a bit higher)
> 
> My Noctua D14 cooler is performing great, overclocked running stress tests it has better thermals than an i5 4430 with a stock cooler at stock clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had even better thermals with Jura's settings, but sadly, that wasn't too stable here. My guess is I didn't win the overclocking lottery with this and I'll have a hard time getting it to higher clock speeds?


Hi there

Regarding vCore,all depends on chip,my X5670 hasn't been best if I could say that,they're OC both to 4.2-4.4GHz and vCore ranged from 1.28-1.312v at 4.2GHz,only one chip what I've tried has been stable at 4.4GHz at 1.335v,my first chip hasn't been stable at 4.4GHz at 210BCLK with x21,but this has been down to P6T SE as those boards are known to be unstable above 200BCLK

With RAM this has I've too same issue,with my mixed combination I've run to few issues,due this I've run my RAM in slower speeds

You can try to run 200BCLK with x21 multi and test those settings again,maybe you will have better luck with those settings

D14 should perform good on yours,I would get another fan and with this you should have at 2-5°C lower load temps

Regarding going above intel safe spec,I know few people runinng their chips above 1.35v without the issue for few months

Hope this helps and best of luck there with yours

Thanks,Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Regarding vCore,all depends on chip,my X5670 hasn't been best if I could say that,they're OC both to 4.2-4.4GHz and vCore ranged from 1.28-1.312v at 4.2GHz,only one chip what I've tried has been stable at 4.4GHz at 1.335v,my first chip hasn't been stable at 4.4GHz at 210BCLK with x21,but this has been down to P6T SE as those boards are known to be unstable above 200BCLK


Is P6T better this way, or is about the same as P6T SE?


----------



## PloniAlmoni

By the way, I decided to get a different case than the Haf 912, I got an NZXT Phantom 530 because Anandtech said it had better temps with fans on at high speed than all cases other than the Corsair Air 540 (and better accoustics than that case.) So far I'm very happy with it, and it looks gorgeous too.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Is P6T better this way, or is about the same as P6T SE?


Hi there

With this I'm not 100% sure but I think both are same just P6T have SLI and SE does only CF I think,but someone more informed this will confirm or will say that's not true,plus I think SE have 2 less SATA ports,but you can crossflash SE to P6T I think,but I would rather this ask someone with more experience there

Best boards are Sabertooth and few others from Asus,I've tried U3R which has been pain in arse and mainly,on this board i've been unable to run 200x21 like on other boards from Asus

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> By the way, I decided to get a different case than the Haf 912, I got an NZXT Phantom 530 because Anandtech said it had better temps with fans on at high speed than all cases other than the Corsair Air 540 (and better accoustics than that case.) So far I'm very happy with it, and it looks gorgeous too.


Hi there

HAF are great cases,but they don't have best airflow,which is surprising there,but that's true and regarding the NZXT,if you like it that's what counts,on my case(Phanteks) I'm running my fans at 800RPM mostly and I've never run my fans above that

Regarding the airflow,have look on few threads in air cooling section over here and please read them,its really worth to read them

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Halo_003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Those two Motherboards that you have are great for overclock, now all depends on your CPU, some CPUs are better overclockable than others, i hope your is one of those, i have seen 5670 overclocked at 4.9GHz cooled with an AIO Cooler, i guess you're running a Custom Watercooling setup, if so, you could be able to achieve/hit 5.0GHz+, but once again, as i have said before, all depends on your CPU


I'd be happy if I could get up in the 4.6GHz 24/7 range with it. I am running full water cooling as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> My X58A-OC did 100MHz higher at the same volts on all my 1366 procs vs my 4-way and it actually has sata 3 that's better than the ICH10R's sata 2's. So it's worth using if you don't mind the lack of I/O.


Yeah I'm planning on possibly selling the 4 Way after getting going on the X58A-OC. I don't need a ton of ports anyways, just two USB and one Ethernet. I'm planning to get an OBT to run it on instead of a tower chassis, it should look decent I think.


----------



## 99belle99

Anyone else on a xeon x5660 and when you press the power button to turn the PC on everything is running and black screen for about 5-7 seconds. Is that normal?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Your processor wouldn't affect that. That would be your motherboard and video card. My monitor takes about that long usually. If I need to go into BIOS, I pay attention to my keyboard and wait for things to light up.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> I'd be happy if I could get up in the 4.6GHz 24/7 range with it. I am running full water cooling as well.
> Yeah I'm planning on possibly selling the 4 Way after getting going on the X58A-OC. I don't need a ton of ports anyways, just two USB and one Ethernet. I'm planning to get an OBT to run it on instead of a tower chassis, it should look decent I think.


Gosh... why did I have to read this.... now I have to tell myself I don't need one of those....


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Your processor wouldn't affect that. That would be your motherboard and video card. My monitor takes about that long usually. If I need to go into BIOS, I pay attention to my keyboard and wait for things to light up.


Never happened with my i7 920


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Anyone else on a xeon x5660 and when you press the power button to turn the PC on everything is running and black screen for about 5-7 seconds. Is that normal?


Mine takes a little longer to post when I leave the QPI link and uncore multiplier set to auto.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I'm having a bit of trouble with my ASUS P6T x5670 system now. I think I'd turned off all the sleep modes in the BIOS, but the system fell asleep anyway, and then it didn't wake up properly. When I booted, I got another "overclock failed" message in BIOS, so I booted without an overclock - then Windows 7 x64 said "resuming Windows" rather than "starting windows" then ended up on a black screen with a cursor. I rebooted, then it gave me a choice between trying to wake up from hibernation (apparently) again, or starting normally. It started normally when I did that, however. I'm a bit worried that it was my overclock, any suggestions on a safer overclock then the one I'd been using?


----------



## Punisher64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I'm having a bit of trouble with my ASUS P6T x5670 system now. I think I'd turned off all the sleep modes in the BIOS, but the system fell asleep anyway, and then it didn't wake up properly. When I booted, I got another "overclock failed" message in BIOS, so I booted without an overclock - then Windows 7 x64 said "resuming Windows" rather than "starting windows" then ended up on a black screen with a cursor. I rebooted, then it gave me a choice between trying to wake up from hibernation (apparently) again, or starting normally. It started normally when I did that, however. I'm a bit worried that it was my overclock, any suggestions on a safer overclock then the one I'd been using?


Would be helpful if you posted what you were running...


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Never happened with my i7 920


I'm not sure what to tell you. The processor shouldn't affect how quickly your monitor picks up a signal from your video card. Then again, I could be wrong. If I am, I'm sure someone will come along and correct me.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punisher64*
> 
> Would be helpful if you posted what you were running...


As I said before, what's in this post http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/9270#post_25487304

Except a little more vcore. I pressed + twice from that for the vcore because it wouldn't boot consistently. (That left it still within spec for vcore.)

Oh yes, also 1.5V on the RAM instead, because it wouldn't go lower and my two sticks of DDR3-1600 are spec'd for 1.5V anyway.

If by "what you were running" you mean the rest of my build, I posted that from PCPP earlier though I chose a different case, it's basically a system with the ASUS P6T I mentioned, a Xeon X5670, and a GTX 1070 and a Cooler Master V750 VSM 750 Watt 80+Gold power supply.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Punisher64*
> 
> Would be helpful if you posted what you were running...
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before, what's in this post http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/9270#post_25487304
> 
> Except a little more vcore. I pressed + twice from that for the vcore because it wouldn't boot consistently. (That left it still within spec for vcore.)
> 
> Oh yes, also 1.5V on the RAM instead, because it wouldn't go lower and my two sticks of DDR3-1600 are spec'd for 1.5V anyway.
> 
> If by "what you were running" you mean the rest of my build, I posted that from PCPP earlier though I chose a different case, it's basically a system with the ASUS P6T I mentioned, a Xeon X5670, and a GTX 1070 and a Cooler Master V750 VSM 750 Watt 80+Gold power supply.
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## jura11

H
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> As I said before, what's in this post http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/9270#post_25487304
> 
> Except a little more vcore. I pressed + twice from that for the vcore because it wouldn't boot consistently. (That left it still within spec for vcore.)
> 
> Oh yes, also 1.5V on the RAM instead, because it wouldn't go lower and my two sticks of DDR3-1600 are spec'd for 1.5V anyway.
> 
> If by "what you were running" you mean the rest of my build, I posted that from PCPP earlier though I chose a different case, it's basically a system with the ASUS P6T I mentioned, a Xeon X5670, and a GTX 1070 and a Cooler Master V750 VSM 750 Watt 80+Gold power supply.


Hi there

UCLK if you will see there,I told you I've set 2808Mhz,but my RAM has been running at 1403MHz or somewhere in this region,usually you need to set to yours RAM like if yours RAM are 1600MHz then yours UCLK should be around 3200MHz mark,rule of thumb from guys over here is you need to set that to 1.5x or 2.0X times of yours RAM,but strill I would check for stability with OCCT or RealBench

With QPI Link Data Rate or something similar is called mode,you have there few choices,don't use slow mode,you can try,but I would check and try to boot and test all modes and test mainly stability there

Can you check at what speed are you running PLL and QPI?

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


Thanks!


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> H
> Hi there
> 
> UCLK if you will see there,I told you I've set 2808Mhz,but my RAM has been running at 1403MHz or somewhere in this region,usually you need to set to yours RAM like if yours RAM are 1600MHz then yours UCLK should be around 3200MHz mark,rule of thumb from guys over here is you need to set that to 1.5x or 2.0X times of yours RAM,but strill I would check for stability with OCCT or RealBench
> 
> With QPI Link Data Rate or something similar is called mode,you have there few choices,don't use slow mode,you can try,but I would check and try to boot and test all modes and test mainly stability there
> 
> Can you check at what speed are you running PLL and QPI?
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


PLL is at auto, so is QPI speed. You didn't specify those in your settings I think, so since I'm a bit new to overclocking, I didn't change them. What should they be at?


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Also, I think I'm underclocking my RAM, I couldn't figure out how to get them up to 1600, the settings that were being offered were either faster or slower than that, so I just picked your settings rather than go faster.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> PLL is at auto, so is QPI speed. You didn't specify those in your settings I think, so since I'm a bit new to overclocking, I didn't change them. What should they be at?


Hi there

With CPU PLL I would start something like 1.8-1.82v and QPI you can try with 1.2-1.3v and try to test and bench with above settings and you will see how you fare

With QPI you shouldn't go beyond 1.35v and CPU PLL this I think you shouldn't go beyond 1.9v,but usually I always stay with 1.88v as max on mine,but usually I've run 1.82v

I've somewhere pics of my BIOS settings,I will try post them later on

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Also, I think I'm underclocking my RAM, I couldn't figure out how to get them up to 1600, the settings that were being offered were either faster or slower than that, so I just picked your settings rather than go faster.


Yes I know as you running 24x multi there,if you want to run RAM in yours speeds,you need to use 21x multi and for 4.2GHz means you neeed to run 200BCLK

I've run RAM at those speeds without ill results,yes in benches my RAM has been bit slower

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> PLL is at auto, so is QPI speed. You didn't specify those in your settings I think, so since I'm a bit new to overclocking, I didn't change them. What should they be at?


QPI speed should be set to one notch above slow mode.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Yes I know as you running 24x multi there,if you want to run RAM in yours speeds,you need to use 21x multi and for 4.2GHz means you neeed to run 200BCLK
> 
> I've run RAM at those speeds without ill results,yes in benches my RAM has been bit slower


I can't seem to get it to boot with those settings, and get it to reliably boot every time even with the settings you gave me before. It makes the drives engage, and the GPU light glows, but it doesn't ever get to Windows like that. I've tried adding a bit of voltage, but it still isn't reliable.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I can't seem to get it to boot with those settings, and get it to reliably boot every time even with the settings you gave me before. It makes the drives engage, and the GPU light glows, but it doesn't ever get to Windows like that. I've tried adding a bit of voltage, but it still isn't reliable.


Hi there

Those my settings has been working on my system,but as usually always is tweaking the settings and modify them to yours needs

I know on my I've been unable boot with 200x21,but I've been able to boot with 175x24 without the problems

With above settings for UCLK and QPI,PLL are you unable boot or with previous settings ?

If you can unable boot with UCLK,then lower that to working settings

Try boot with QPI set to auto and PLL set to auto

QPI speed this depends,did you tried lowest settings ? If yes then due this I think yours PC feels slower to boot,try other setting

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> Those my settings has been working on my system,but as usually always is tweaking the settings and modify them to yours needs
> 
> I know on my I've been unable boot with 200x21,but I've been able to boot with 175x24 without the problems
> 
> With above settings for UCLK and QPI,PLL are you unable boot or with previous settings ?
> 
> If you can unable boot with UCLK,then lower that to working settings
> 
> Try boot with QPI set to auto and PLL set to auto
> 
> QPI speed this depends,did you tried lowest settings ? If yes then due this I think yours PC feels slower to boot,try other setting
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


The above settings = no boot, previous settings = no boot some of the time.

QPI speed I had next to lowest... as another person suggested. I'm pretty sure it wasn't booting though, I never saw it POST.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> The above settings = no boot, previous settings = no boot some of the time.
> 
> QPI speed I had next to lowest... as another person suggested. I'm pretty sure it wasn't booting though, I never saw it POST.


Hi there

Here are my BIOS settings which I've used 

And my other with 200x21



Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I modified QPI from the next to lowest bandwidth setting to the lowest. What effect does that have on performance, by the way? It seems to be more stable now, or at least, it booted.







I just finished running OCCT for 20 minutes, I'll try OCCT/Linpack and stress test in Realbench next. Those always worked before as well though, it just was booting reliably that was the problem. I would think that it might be the PSU, but my 750 watt 80+Gold PSU is a very good one and used to power an r9 390X with my old system without issues. If anything, it's overkill for single GPU systems.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I took it off of what someone called with reference to QPI "slow mode" and on the next to lowest, and instead lowered my BCLK to make it only 4.0GHz. I'm still hoping I can get it to 4.2 stable though. I've kind of lost hope on getting it faster than that. With BCKL at a 4.0GHz setting though, it booted without issue.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I modified QPI from the next to lowest bandwidth setting to the lowest. What effect does that have on performance, by the way? It seems to be more stable now, or at least, it booted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished running OCCT for 20 minutes, I'll try OCCT/Linpack and stress test in Realbench next. Those always worked before as well though, it just was booting reliably that was the problem. I would think that it might be the PSU, but my 750 watt 80+Gold PSU is a very good one and used to power an r9 390X with my old system without issues. If anything, it's overkill for single GPU systems.


Hi there

This might be PSU,this can happen,in my case once day my PC booted perfectly and next day my PSU died without the warning
Regarding the QPI speeds,you can leave that on auto as I've run for while and never have issue with booting etc

Hope this helps
Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I took it off of what someone called with reference to QPI "slow mode" and on the next to lowest, and instead lowered my BCLK to make it only 4.0GHz. I'm still hoping I can get it to 4.2 stable though. I've kind of lost hope on getting it faster than that. With BCKL at a 4.0GHz setting though, it booted without issue.


At what BCLK are booting,assume are you booting with 190x21 ? or are you booting with different settings?

I know my UD3R didn't liked at all 21 multi and Asus P6T SE has been pretty much OK,then I run another Asus board which didn't liked too 21x multi and I run on that board 175x24 for 4.2GHz

You can try play with QPI voltages and you will see,if its boot more reliable and I recommend to use pen and write every change,one never know when you will need them

Hope this helps and best of luck there









Thanks,Jura


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I took it off of what someone called with reference to QPI "slow mode" and on the next to lowest, and instead lowered my BCLK to make it only 4.0GHz. I'm still hoping I can get it to 4.2 stable though. I've kind of lost hope on getting it faster than that. With BCKL at a 4.0GHz setting though, it booted without issue.


X58 chipset supports 4 multiplier options for QPI speed: 18, 22, 24, and Slow Mode. QPI normally stops working somewhere between 7 and 8GT/s (QPI is clock doubled so GT/s rate is twice the frequency).

Slow mode is very, very slow: so slow you can see the screen refresh so you don't want to use that for normal operation.

For the other options (with enough QPI voltage):

18 multiplier will be good up to at least 195 BCLK and fail below 222 BCLK,
22 multiplier will be good up to at least 159 BCLK and fail below 182 BCLK,
24 multiplier will be good up to at least 146 BCLK and fail below 167 BCLK.

So, 18 multiplier is generally the right option to pick (this is the option I referred to as one notch above slow mode).


----------



## xenkw0n

Yea - 6.4GT/s - 7.6GT/s is all within reason. 7.6 is kind of pushing it but you won't see a benefit other than some latency benchmarks for the most part between 6.4 to 7.6. These chips are stock clocked at 6.4GT/s.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I've sort of narrowed it down a bit, at 169bclk, it works (4.0GHz), at 170bclk it won't boot. I'd like to get it up to 4.2GHz really, without putting QPI frequency in slow mode.... any suggestions?


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> This might be PSU,this can happen,in my case once day my PC booted perfectly and next day my PSU died without the warning
> Regarding the QPI speeds,you can leave that on auto as I've run for while and never have issue with booting etc
> 
> Hope this helps
> Thanks,Jura
> At what BCLK are booting,assume are you booting with 190x21 ? or are you booting with different settings?
> 
> I know my UD3R didn't liked at all 21 multi and Asus P6T SE has been pretty much OK,then I run another Asus board which didn't liked too 21x multi and I run on that board 175x24 for 4.2GHz
> 
> You can try play with QPI voltages and you will see,if its boot more reliable and I recommend to use pen and write every change,one never know when you will need them
> 
> Hope this helps and best of luck there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Nope, I'm back to a multiplier of 24, my maximum bclk with that is 169 so far...


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I've sort of narrowed it down a bit, at 169bclk, it works (4.0GHz), at 170bclk it won't boot. I'd like to get it up to 4.2GHz really, without putting QPI frequency in slow mode.... any suggestions?


I can walk you through getting a good overclock if you like but it will take a little time.

First, set up hyperthreading, speedstep, turbo and any other CPU settings how you want them and then leave them alone. If you change them later you will need to redo your OC.

Next you need to find your max BCLK as follows:

1) Set the memory multiplier to the lowest setting.
2) Set the memory voltage to the spec voltage for the DIMMs (1.5V from your previous post).
3) Set the QPI multiplier to one notch above Slow Mode which is the 18 multiplier or the 4.8GT/s setting as discussed above.
4) Set the CPU multiplier to 18 - this will keep CPU freq below 4GHz up to 222 BCLK so you can test BCLK without worrying about the CPU frequency getting too high.
5) Set the CPU voltage to whatever you used to get 4GHz stable before (1.35V maybe).
6) Set the uncore clock multiplier to 1.5 x DRAM (this is probably the lowest setting available).

Set the QPI voltage to whichever is _lower_ between 1.35V and the CPU voltage - 1.35V is the safe limit but this voltage should be lower than and within 0.5V of the CPU voltage. If you don't want to risk starting with the QPI voltage at 1.35 you can instead start with it lower and find the max BCLK at the lower QPI voltage then if that BCLK is not enough to get your target OC you can try incrementing QPI voltage towards 1.35V to get the BCLK you need.

Start with 160 BCLK which should work OK (if it doesn't, you may need to fix the memory frequency or timings). Increment BCLK without changing anything else and see how high you can get BCLK and still pass your stability tests. Keep an eye on temps during the stability test and don't let the CPU go over 85C.

You need 175x24 or 183x23 or 191x22 or 200x21 for 4.2GHz. Higher BCLKs will give you better performance and more options for overclocking the RAM later so it's worth finding out the maximum you can get stable rather than stopping once you get the minimum you need for your target OC. Also you are going to want a bit of headroom on BCLK so if you end up running at 175 for example, you would want it stable at 180 at the same QPI voltage.

Report all your results when you are done. I expect to see a table with the following 3 headings:

QPI voltage, BCLK, stable?


----------



## DRKreiger

Well it seems the motherboard is cooked!! really a bummer. I got this R3E for cheap, and was in great condition.

I have an option to get an Intel DX58SO2 for 120. worth the purchase?? how is this board for Xeons?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Well it seems the motherboard is cooked!! really a bummer. I got this R3E for cheap, and was in great condition.
> 
> I have an option to get an Intel DX58SO2 for 120. worth the purchase?? how is this board for Xeons?


Good op to finally upgrade when the MB is no longer in the picture imho.


----------



## DRKreiger

so $120 to get system running. or what 550 plus to upgrade to any viable system worth while. with one baby and one on the way. no thanks.

Plus i am rocking a GTX780, so CPU limitations won't play much of a roll


----------



## Knoxx29

I will put things simple.

1 - your CPU is one of those that are not good overclockable and it doesn't matter what you do it wont overclock higher than it does, and i am sorry about that.

2 - sell your CPU and buy another one, maybe you will be lucky and you get a better CPU that can handle higher overclock.

3 - those settings posted by @heb1001 are more than valid for an stable 4.2GHz 24/7 overclock.

Up to you


----------



## PloniAlmoni

OK, for stability testing for that table, how many minutes would you say is adequate to run a benchmark for that? After all, if I'm going to be testing say from 160bclk to 200bclck in 1-bclck increments, this is going to take a lot of time... and the more I'm spending on the stability test, the more hours it may take.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> I will put things simple.
> 
> 1 - your CPU is one of those that are not good overclockable and it doesn't matter what you do it wont overclock higher than it does, and i am sorry about that.
> 
> 2 - sell your CPU and buy another one, maybe you will be lucky and you get a better CPU that can handle higher overclock.
> 
> 3 - those settings posted by @heb1001 are more than valid for an stable 4.2GHz 24/7 overclock.
> 
> Up to you


Was this a message to me?


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Was this a message to me?


Yes sir.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Yes sir.


Sigh...


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> OK, for stability testing for that table, how many minutes would you say is adequate to run a benchmark for that? After all, if I'm going to be testing say from 160bclk to 200bclck in 1-bclck increments, this is going to take a lot of time... and the more I'm spending on the stability test, the more hours it may take.


I usually find stability within 15-25mins,in RealBench if will crash then I know is unstable and will be unstable like in gaming or rendering,Prime for me is useless as I never see such load,in rendering I will hardly hit 65-70°C and in Prime temps are lot higher,due this I don't use that at all

I just don't understand stability testing for whole night and BCLK settings and 1MHz increase not sure,usually I do 5MHz increase and then I try to adjust or even lower

But I need to say,not every chip is same and all depends on more factors and more settings,on one motherboard I can do 200*21 easy,on other I can't boot on same setting and chip is same,on other board I can boot with only 175*24

Lots of time there are lots of trade offs ..

And regarding the selling and switching the chip,usually on all X5670 I've been able to run at least 4.2GHz stable,4.4GHz this has been possible only with first chip on P6T SE

I've build for friend with X5675 and with that chip we are hit 4.4-4.5GHz on air very easily and temps has been in low 70's

I really can't comment or recommend what to do,if its sell or keep,decision is yours and sometimes is lucky draw there

Best of luck there

Thanks,Jura


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> OK, for stability testing for that table, how many minutes would you say is adequate to run a benchmark for that? After all, if I'm going to be testing say from 160bclk to 200bclck in 1-bclck increments, this is going to take a lot of time... and the more I'm spending on the stability test, the more hours it may take.


There's no need to do increments of 1. I started at 160 and did increments of 10 for an hour adding voltage as necessary. After hitting 200 I did increments of 5, then eventually increments of 1.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> OK, for stability testing for that table, how many minutes would you say is adequate to run a benchmark for that? After all, if I'm going to be testing say from 160bclk to 200bclck in 1-bclck increments, this is going to take a lot of time... and the more I'm spending on the stability test, the more hours it may take.


You don't need to do 1 BCLK increments. Just increment by 10 and do a quick sniff test. If the sniff test passes then move on. Once you hit a failure, back off until you think it's stable then do a longer test to check.

You don't need to fill in all possible BCLK values in the table, only the ones you happen to try on your way to finding your max BCLK.

Someone said the values I gave you were good for an OC. They are not. They are just for getting started to find the max BCLK. Once you have max BCLK I will write you more instructions to work on the uncore clock and then memory and finally CPU.

You should be able to get max BCLK in an hour or so but I'm going to sleep so I won't respond until my tomorrow so you have plenty of time. You don't need to be 100% confident in stability at this stage because the next stage will impact stability anyway and invalidate this testing so there's no point doing hours of stress test.

The main point of this first stage is to get a high BCLK working so we can know that there is nothing blocking that.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> You don't need to do 1 BCLK increments. Just increment by 10 and do a quick sniff test. If the sniff test passes then move on. Once you hit a failure, back off until you think it's stable then do a longer test to check.
> 
> You don't need to fill in all possible BCLK values in the table, only the ones you happen to try on your way to finding your max BCLK.
> 
> Someone said the values I gave you were good for an OC. They are not. They are just for getting started to find the max BCLK. Once you have max BCLK I will write you more instructions to work on the uncore clock and then memory and finally CPU.
> 
> You should be able to get max BCLK in an hour or so but I'm going to sleep so I won't respond until my tomorrow so you have plenty of time. You don't need to be 100% confident in stability at this stage because the next stage will impact stability anyway and invalidate this testing so there's no point doing hours of stress test.
> 
> The main point of this first stage is to get a high BCLK working so we can know that there is nothing blocking that.


That someone was me, weird because i have used some similar settings for 4.2GHz and System was more than stable, but once again, not all CPUs are the same.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> That someone was me, weird because i have used some similar settings for 4.2GHz and System was more than stable, but once again, not all CPUs are the same.


The settings I gave are good for stability but not good for an OC because they have a big performance penalty.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> The settings I gave are good for stability but not good for an OC because they have a big performance penalty.


I know that but a few extra tweaks and you get a good overclock.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> so $120 to get system running. or what 550 plus to upgrade to any viable system worth while. with one baby and one on the way. no thanks.
> 
> Plus i am rocking a GTX780, so CPU limitations won't play much of a roll


Yeah, sticking with that GPU no real point, even if you could resale your cpu and ddr3. (-$150 off the upgrade)

But yeah, on these X58 boards the only chips really worth upgrading to are the 6700k or 6800k+ everything else is mostly a side-grade ($500-600 for a barebones setup reusing case, drives, psu).

I finally sold my system three days ago for $600, I took all my drives out and my 980 Ti and sold the rest for $600 so now I gotta build something else soon.

I still have my SSDs, 980Ti and I scored a good deal on an X99 board awhile back, a Gigabyte X99 Gaming 5 and 32GB of 2666 ram for $250 total... so now I have to decide do I buy a 6800k for $400, or a Skylake motherboard and a 6700k for $500 and resale my X99 board.... or wait for Kaby Lake....


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Yeah, sticking with that GPU no real point, even if you could resale your cpu and ddr3. (-$150 off the upgrade)
> 
> But yeah, on these X58 boards the only chips really worth upgrading to are the 6700k or 6800k+ everything else is mostly a side-grade ($500-600 for a barebones setup reusing case, drives, psu).
> 
> I finally sold my system three days ago for $600, I took all my drives out and my 980 Ti and sold the rest for $600 so now I gotta build something else soon.
> 
> I still have my SSDs, 980Ti and I scored a good deal on an X99 board awhile back, a Gigabyte X99 Gaming 5 and 32GB of 2666 ram for $250 total... so now I have to decide do I buy a 6800k for $400, or a Skylake motherboard and a 6700k for $500 and resale my X99 board.... or wait for Kaby Lake....


Hi there

I've switched from X58 to 4790k which has been disappointment for me,in rendering or in making music where are you need lots of cores I've lost performance and I've sold that board with CPU within 2 weeks after testing,I would say if you are gamer I would have look on this chip,but still difference between the X5670 and i7-4790k hasn't worth it in gaming mainly,there has been only marginal difference with my Titan X

And regarding the X99 and Z170,is up to you,I've switched to X99 and i7-5820k and right now I'm running 4.6GHz on air at temps which I've previously on same chip with AIO at 4.4GHz,very happy,6700k is great if you are gamer and if you are rendering or making music I would go with X99 and I would stay away from Broadwell E,those chips are not the best OC and runs hotter than Haswell E,due this I would go with 5820k or 5930k or 5960x if budget allows

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I've switched from X58 to 4790k which has been disappointment for me,in rendering or in making music where are you need lots of cores I've lost performance
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Thanks for the input... I really hate to jump back down to 4 cores too, I actually have a 4790k in another build and agree, its pretty much a side-grade and on Skylake they are all side grades or even worse other than the 6700k which actually is a really nice chip... not a huge jump but slightly more fps over one of these Xeons. But X99 does still seem like the best option. 5820k or 6800k, to be honest I think 6800k is what I would try... Hopefully I get a good overclocker and can get 4.5GHz, you are right.... if you get 4.3GHz only then a 5820k at 4.4GHz+ is going to give you the same performance for $40 cheaper. A 6800k would do me over until Skylake-E which is supposed to have mainstream 8 and 10 core cpus...

Kaby Lake might be able to hit 5GHz below 1.4v though... that would probably be a decent bump in fps over a 6800k in games, nothing huge but a slight bump higher. So waiting on that is another option but that means waiting until who knows... maybe as far out as January.

Decisions... decisions....


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Thanks for the input... I really hate to jump back down to 4 cores too, I actually have a 4790k in another build and agree, its pretty much a side-grade and on Skylake they are all side grades or even worse other than the 6700k which actually is a really nice chip... not a huge jump but slightly more fps over one of these Xeons. But X99 does still seem like the best option. 5820k or 6800k, to be honest I think 6800k is what I would try... Hopefully I get a good overclocker and can get 4.5GHz, you are right.... if you get 4.3GHz only then a 5820k at 4.4GHz+ is going to give you the same performance for $40 cheaper. A 6800k would do me over until Skylake-E which is supposed to have mainstream 8 and 10 core cpus...
> 
> Kaby Lake might be able to hit 5GHz below 1.4v though... that would probably be a decent bump in fps over a 6800k in games, nothing huge but a slight bump higher. So waiting on that is another option but that means waiting until who knows... maybe as far out as January.
> 
> Decisions... decisions....


Hi there

I can say,switching to 5820k has been good decision for me there

In yours case,not sure,5820k is not bad CPU although would rather have 5930k,but again not sure if will be better CPU in therm of OC,friend have 5930k and his chip hardly making 4.3GHz at reasonable voltage,he running 1.36v at 4.3GHz,then my friend of friend have 6800k which is making 4.2GHz at 1.33v on full custom loop..

Skylake E not sure,I will wait rather,Kaby Lake doesn't look like upgrade at all and those newer chips runs hotter and hotter and only 6600k-6700k looks can be delid,I would delid mine in heartbeat

I'm happy with 5820k and have spare E5-2683v3 which I use for rendering if I need,I will get later on 5960x when prices drops and 6950x is on wishlist too

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I might have a bit of delay in testing, I'm having windows update corruption problems, had to reinstall, then I think one of the updates I installed (SP1 and the big April 2016 rollup file) corrupted my Windows x64 7 Ultimate again... So I'm running some windows update debugging tools and trying to fix that without reinstalling Windows yet again...







I should be able to do the tests later today I think, if life events don't intrude.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Yeah, sticking with that GPU no real point, even if you could resale your cpu and ddr3. (-$150 off the upgrade)
> 
> But yeah, on these X58 boards the only chips really worth upgrading to are the 6700k or 6800k+ everything else is mostly a side-grade ($500-600 for a barebones setup reusing case, drives, psu).
> 
> I finally sold my system three days ago for $600, I took all my drives out and my 980 Ti and sold the rest for $600 so now I gotta build something else soon.
> 
> I still have my SSDs, 980Ti and I scored a good deal on an X99 board awhile back, a Gigabyte X99 Gaming 5 and 32GB of 2666 ram for $250 total... so now I have to decide do I buy a 6800k for $400, or a Skylake motherboard and a 6700k for $500 and resale my X99 board.... or wait for Kaby Lake....


I would definitely grab the 5820K, and ride that out until there is a better socket 2011 choice.

No point in down grading the board. The 1151 board is not an enthusiast level choice in my opinion.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> I'm happy with 5820k and have spare E5-2683v3 which I use for rendering if I need,I will get later on 5960x when prices drops and 6950x is on wishlist too
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Good god... that 2683 is a complete beast!!!! is it unlocked? would be sick if could be clocked


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Good god... that 2683 is a complete beast!!!! is it unlocked? would be sick if could be clocked


Hi there

E5-2683v3 is ES chip and is clocked only at 2.0GHz and turbo is 2.3GH,overclocking on this chip is only through the FSB and I can go up to 105MHz stable on that chip with 23x multi

Overclocking of 2011 Xeon,you can get E5-1650 or E5-1680v3 which are unlocked and you can OC them to level of i7 counterparts

But I'm happy with 2683 chip,its great chip and I got this chip for free as I've removed this chip from workstation in our work

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> In yours case,not sure,5820k is not bad CPU although would rather have 5930k,but again not sure if will be better CPU in therm of OC,friend have 5930k and his chip hardly making 4.3GHz at reasonable voltage,he running 1.36v at 4.3GHz,then my friend of friend have 6800k which is making 4.2GHz at 1.33v on full custom loop..


Seems like they just did not win the silicon lottery. I've heard the 5820k overclocks a little better than the 6800k but it takes around 4.4ghz on the 5820k to match 4.0ghz on the 6800k. For that reason alone I would just get the 6800k.

I upgraded to a 6800k and am running 4.1ghz at 1.19 adaptive vcore, 3.4ghz cache at 1.04v and 32gb memory at 2800mhz CL14 1.24v, .99 system agent voltage. Slight overclock in my mind considering the minimal voltage increases I'm using. Runs rock solid on my X99-A II. The Broadwell-E chips (6800k specifically) hit a wall around 4-4.2ghz when overclocking and start to require substantially more voltage to stay stable and then start eating up energy and running a lot hotter. I'm using a Noctua NH-U14S on both my X58 Xeon and the 6800k. With my current settings the 6800k tops out around 75c under full load after an hour at about 26-27c ambient during the summer.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Seems like they just did not win the silicon lottery. I've heard the 5820k overclocks a little better than the 6800k but it takes around 4.4ghz on the 5820k to match 4.0ghz on the 6800k. For that reason alone I would just get the 6800k.
> 
> I upgraded to a 6800k and am running 4.1ghz at 1.19 adaptive vcore, 3.4ghz cache at 1.04v and 32gb memory at 2800mhz CL14 1.24v, .99 system agent voltage. Slight overclock in my mind considering the minimal voltage increases I'm using. Runs rock solid on my X99-A II. The Broadwell-E chips (6800k specifically) hit a wall around 4-4.2ghz when overclocking and start to require substantially more voltage to stay stable and then start eating up energy and running a lot hotter. I'm using a Noctua NH-U14S on both my X58 Xeon and the 6800k. With my current settings the 6800k tops out around 75c under full load after an hour at about 26-27c ambient during the summer.


Hi there

I've owned 6800k for short period of time(borrowed from friend on few days)and I did OC that chip and compared against my in rendering and difference has been just marginal between two,6800k has been around 20-25 sec slower in larger renders in my tests,I've done around 15-20 renders for comparison,I couldn't get stable on 6800k 4.4GHz(this chip has run 4.2GHz) and my 5820k has been OC to 4.4GHz

Regarding mine,vcore 1.33v at 4.6GHz,cache 0.95v,cache is only 3.6GHz as my motherboard don't have OC socket,but I'm running 96GB DDR4(6x16GB DDR4 2400MHz) and temps are on PKG at 74°C,cores are in 60's and that's still on Noctua NH-D15,at 4.5GHz I'm running 1.26v,cache as above,temps under load on PKG is 66°C same with Noctua ...

I posted my results in Air cooling section and compared that to H100i v2

But I agree,those new chips run hotter,sometimes lot hotter

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## DunePilot

Yeah... I think I made up my mind. 6800k....
As far as an ES though... 2687W v4 is the way to go... 3.5 turbo on 24 cores.
So... 104 fsb = 3.64GHz with an OC. You would essentially be able to game on it.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Wish there were 6 cores for the z170 chipset. I'm going to miss bclk overclocking.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I've sort of narrowed it down a bit, at 169bclk, it works (4.0GHz), at 170bclk it won't boot. I'd like to get it up to 4.2GHz really, without putting QPI frequency in slow mode.... any suggestions?


I just noticed this post from a while back. One infamous issue with X58 motherboards was a BCLK "hole" where you couldn't POST with a BCLK between 170 and 200, or something in that area. If you haven't tried 180, 190, 200 or 205, I recommend giving those a spin and seeing if your board simply has a hole.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I just noticed this post from a while back. One infamous issue with X58 motherboards was a BCLK "hole" where you couldn't POST with a BCLK between 170 and 200, or something in that area. If you haven't tried 180, 190, 200 or 205, I recommend giving those a spin and seeing if your board simply has a hole.


Those get pretty high, I should roll back the multiplier then, right?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Your multiplier should be the lowest possible when searching for your maximum base clock. You want to find your maximum base clock before finding your maximum overclock. If you skipped that step the first time, you should go back and find your maximum base clock.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Your multiplier should be the lowest possible when searching for your maximum base clock. You want to find your maximum base clock before finding your maximum overclock. If you skipped that step the first time, you should go back and find your maximum base clock.


I haven't had the time, I finally fixed a problem with Windows Update not working 10 minutes ago, and now it's updating lots.... Sigh... Too bad DAWs and games need a commercial OS practically speaking, else I'd run Linux in a heartbeat.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I'm going to do what you said though as soon as possible, probably skipping lots of the "hole area" and seeing if that helps if I always have problems with 170 etc.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

It was a common issue with some X58 motherboards. I think it started around 170 or 180 and lasted until 200 to 210 varying from motherboard to motherboard. It was originally thought that some boards simply couldn't handle a base clock that high until someone championed through and found out there was a range of base clocks the motherboard simply didn't like regardless of multiplier.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

It's the hole alright, thanks... testing it with memory freqs down and multiplier 18, like you said. Will let you know how far I can take it.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Actually, at these higher bclcks, I think the lowest QPI mutliplier my MB offers is 18, the MT/s is over the 7k range anyway, and it naturally won't boot with it over 8k MT/s.Anyhow, I'm still working to see what my highest stable bclk is, started running the 15 minute stress test because I am a bit puzzled as to why it's still stable this high.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Actually, at these higher bclcks, I think the lowest QPI mutliplier my MB offers is 18, the MT/s is over the 7k range anyway, and it naturally won't boot with it over 8k MT/s.Anyhow, I'm still working to see what my highest stable bclk is, started running the 15 minute stress test because I am a bit puzzled as to why it's still stable this high.


You should hit the limit of QPI somewhere between 7 and 8 GT/s. That's what we are looking for. You could go past in Slow Mode but you are not going to want to run in Slow Mode so there's no point. Also, going too high with BCLK will eventually kill something so don't go for any BCLK records.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

215 wouldn't boot, I'm moving it in increments of one between 210 (which ran stress test fine) and 215...


----------



## PloniAlmoni

211 is my maximum bclk, I tested as others had suggested, increments of ten, then increments of five after 200. Then, when 215 didn't post, I ran up to 212 which was unstable. My QPI voltage is 1.325, my CPU voltage is 3.125.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I'm now putting the multiplier at 21, bclk at 201, and am running RAM a tad faster than 1600, which it's spec'd at... testing for stability. Leaving QPI low, maybe I should adjust things so to have a higher QPI multiplier for that? Let me know what I should do next to try to find out what's a reasonable 24/7 settng...


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> 215 wouldn't boot, I'm moving it in increments of one between 210 (which ran stress test fine) and 215...


You posted while I was writing this and you have jumped ahead to a 4.2GHz OC already. If you want to do it properly you need to do a few more intermediate steps.

Go back to the settings you had for testing max BCLK and proceed as follows...

Next up is the uncore clock. To stress the uncore, the CPU core has to be running quite fast so set BCLK to 205 (it's likely your 210 BCLK isn't 100% stable if 211 fails) and set CPU multi to 20 to get 4.1GHz on the CPU. Use the CPU voltage you were just testing at 4.2GHz and this ought to work.

Test that this is stable then try upping the uncore clock. You want the uncore as high as possible between 1.5x and 2x your target DRAM frequency. For example, if you are eventually aiming for 2000MHz RAM, you need 3000MHz uncore clock at least. But leave the RAM running slow during this test. It's best to make sure the uncore is stable before upping the DRAM frequency.

The goal of this step should be to end up with __fairly high confidence___ in the stability of a set of settings with CPU freq around 4GHz, uncore between 3GHz and 4GHz and BCLK between 200 and 210 MHz. Again, the next stage is going to invalidate all the testing you do here so don't go overboard but it's more important for this stage to be stable than the last stage so you should put a bit of effort into validating your final settings - maybe an hour of testing.

Good luck and don't forget to keep notes and report your findings.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> You posted while I was writing this and you have jumped ahead to a 4.2GHz OC already. If you want to do it properly you need to do a few more intermediate steps.
> 
> Go back to the settings you had for testing max BCLK and proceed as follows...
> 
> Next up is the uncore clock. To stress the uncore, the CPU core has to be running quite fast so set BCLK to 205 (it's likely your 210 BCLK isn't 100% stable if 211 fails) and set CPU multi to 20 to get 4.1GHz on the CPU. Use the CPU voltage you were just testing at 4.2GHz and this ought to work.
> 
> Test that this is stable then try upping the uncore clock. You want the uncore as high as possible between 1.5x and 2x your target DRAM frequency. For example, if you are eventually aiming for 2000MHz RAM, you need 3000MHz uncore clock at least. But leave the RAM running slow during this test. It's best to make sure the uncore is stable before upping the DRAM frequency.
> 
> The goal of this step should be to end up with __fairly high confidence___ in the stability of a set of settings with CPU freq around 4GHz, uncore between 3GHz and 4GHz and BCLK between 200 and 210 MHz. Again, the next stage is going to invalidate all the testing you do here so don't go overboard but it's more important for this stage to be stable than the last stage so you should put a bit of effort into validating your final settings - maybe an hour of testing.
> 
> Good luck and don't forget to keep notes and report your findings.


Whoops, sorry about that. I wondered why things seemed kind of slow for a 4.2GHz clock.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Should I use Realbench for the ram testing? That's what I'm doing now, the stress test in it, for an hour each time.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Should I use Realbench for the ram testing? That's what I'm doing now, the stress test in it, for an hour each time.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Oh yes, I'm doing it with 8gb of memory. (i have 16 but it won't let me run it then)

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I mean the benchmark is using 8...

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## chessmyantidrug

This forum allows you to edit your posts. FYI


----------



## PloniAlmoni

In Tapatalk?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Should I use Realbench for the ram testing? That's what I'm doing now, the stress test in it, for an hour each time.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


I use memtest86 and Linux for stress testing.

Ubuntu installs memtest86 as a boot option so you can use it without having to boot the OS. This is convenient for sniff tests because it means if the OC is bad you don't risk corrupting the OS. Aside from that, memtest is not a good stress test of anything apart from RAM. It's possible to run memtest succesfully with a CPU OC that won't even boot Windows.

In Linux, I have been using the seL4 test suite for stress testing. This is because I was overclocking to make the Isabelle theorem prover faster and the seL4 test suite exercises Isabelle. The AInvs test from this suite seems to work quite well as a sniff test. There are a couple of other quick ones that work and then a few tests that take hours that are a bit more stressful.

After that, I've found compiling gcc from source code is a good stress test. It will fail sometimes even if all the seL4 tests pass.

Finally, the most stressful program I've executed has been to run the formal proof of correctness of the Bilbyfs filesystem which is part of the COGENT compiler test suite. This took about three days and failed a day or so in even on a system that would compile gcc fine. I had to reduce the OC a tad to get it to pass.

I doubt you are going to want to use any of these tests (apart from memtest maybe) but the point I'm making is that you should stress test with applications that are representative of the applications that you want to use to make sure the OC is stable when you are doing real work.

So, in addition to basic tests, you should also run some benchmarks for your kind of workload.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Oh yes, I'm doing it with 8gb of memory. (i have 16 but it won't let me run it then)
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


For the uncore it's not so important but when it comes to DRAM testing you will need to test all your RAM. It's perfectly possible for the first 8GB to be OK and the next bad...


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Foor the uncore it's not so important but when it comes to DRAM testing you will need to test all your RAM. It's perfectly possible for the first 8GB to be OK and the next bad...


Thanks, I'm using memtest86 now.. 57 minutes so far with no errors at 30833mhz, so I'll be incrementing the uclock and see what happens in the next hour.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> Thanks, I'm using memtest86 now.. 57 minutes so far with no errors at 30833mhz, so I'll be incrementing the uclock and see what happens in the next hour.


memtest isn't a good test for anything apart from DRAM. You can use it as a sniff test for uncore but you should use something else for a stress test. I don't know about Windows stress tests. Maybe someone else can recommend a good Windows stress test for the uncore.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> memtest isn't a good test for anything apart from DRAM. You can use it as a sniff test for uncore but you should use something else for a stress test. I don't know about Windows stress tests. Maybe someone else can recommend a good Windows stress test for the uncore.


How about Linux stress tests? I found what could be a useful Linux CD that has a collection of them... http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/

I don't know if it has a good one though.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> How about Linux stress tests? I found what could be a useful Linux CD that has a collection of them...
> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
> 
> I don't know if it has a good one though.


cpustress from that package looks plausible. You could give it a go. If you later find your machine is unstable after cpustress passes you will need to find a better test and redo your OC.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> cpustress from that package looks plausible. You could give it a go. If you later find your machine is unstable after cpustress passes you will need to find a better test and redo your OC.


cpustress is a menu of several of the programs on it. Do you mean a different one? Stress? Stresscpu?

Looks like I might have to redo my overclock. I tried, on the advice of someone on IRC who recommended "intel burn test", Intel Linpack from there which essentially is the same thing. I was careful to only run it a few minutes, gave it parameters that fit my memory fairly closely and were sane, and my temps were in the 60's, but although sometimes it would pass at 32xxx, and kernel panic higher than that, sometimes even then it would segfault. Of course, this is an even more demanding test than Prime95 reportedly. Maybe it's the wrong test?


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> cpustress is a menu of several of the programs on it. Do you mean a different one? Stress? Stresscpu?
> 
> Looks like I might have to redo my overclock. I tried, on the advice of someone on IRC who recommended "intel burn test", Intel Linpack from there which essentially is the same thing. I was careful to only run it a few minutes, gave it parameters that fit my memory fairly closely and were sane, and my temps were in the 60's, but although sometimes it would pass at 32xxx, and kernel panic higher than that, sometimes even then it would segfault. Of course, this is an even more demanding test than Prime95 reportedly. Maybe it's the wrong test?


If it fails then it's a good test. Yes, you will need to go back to find settings which are stable and start again from there.


----------



## DRKreiger

UPDATE!!!! I reseated my X5670 3 times out of frustration, AND IT POSTED!!! so it seems the board is alive after all. go figure. I will run this dual channel only chip for a day or two until i have time to try the W3680 again.

Very strange behavior from my system. Whatever, It's alive.


----------



## letard

http://valid.x86.fr/mlszvs

I love the X58 platform. Got the computer off my work for 20 bucks, i dont think ill be upgrading to a new platform for a couple of years yet.

Asus P6X58D-E Originally had a i7 920 then i ran a W3565 at 3.8ghz on fixed voltage for a year. I thought the memory controller was faulty on the 920 as i had all sorts of ram issues and only reading slot 1,5 & 6. after getting the xeon i realised its the mother board. but havnt had any more problems since.
had a bad run on GPUz got given a 7970 and that died after a few months and then just before easter my 7750 died and i was forced to upgrade to a GTX970 when i knew Pascal was just around the corner. at the same time i brought a Supernova G2 750w psu (they dont have the 650w version down under)
Just upgraded to a X5650 last week while looking at overclock info.
running 3.8ghz HT enabled all power saving features enabled. idle V 0.944 and load 1.216v. will probally increase the ram speed a tad once im happy this OC is fully stable. The speed and temperature difference between the 32 and 45nm chips is huge!!! my idle temps before was in the 40C range now its only 5 or so above ambient on a hyper 212 evo.

This tread is awesome!! cheers guys i really wished i had of splashed out on a Hex core earlier.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> UPDATE!!!! I reseated my X5670 3 times out of frustration, AND IT POSTED!!! so it seems the board is alive after all. go figure. I will run this dual channel only chip for a day or two until i have time to try the W3680 again.
> 
> Very strange behavior from my system. Whatever, It's alive.


I had the CPU red led issue on R3E and turned out I had an i7-920 which was half dead, it posted fine on R2E but never on R3E...when I got an X5680 it posted fine on both boards.


----------



## Knoxx29

Hi lads.

I have a question.

I have ordered a new Graphic Card for my X58 Machine.



EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 CLASSIFIED GAMING ACX 3.0

•1721MHz Base Clock

•1860MHz Boost Clock

•275.3GT/s Texture Fill Rate

•8192MB GDDR5X Memory

•10000MHz Memory Clock

•320GB/s Memory Bandwidth

Do you think that there is risk of some bottlenecking?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Worst case scenario, some games won't see a performance increase, but I doubt you bought a brand new GPU to play 100% CPU bound games









I wouldn't worry about it. Just plug it in and play.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Worst case scenario, some games won't see a performance increase, but I doubt you bought a brand new GPU to play 100% CPU bound games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it. Just plug it in and play.


I haven't asked if i will gain any performance, my question was if there would be any risk of bottlenecking, and why do you doubt that i have bought a brand new GPU?


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Hi lads.
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> I have ordered a new Graphic Card for my X58 Machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that there is risk of some bottlenecking?


Yes, it will be a big problem. That's totally the wrong generation of card for your motherboard. It will end badly. Like Wendi Deng and Rupert Murdoch. Or possibly worse.

But, don't worry, I have a great deal for you. I happen to have a pair of GTX 285s which are still good for SLI and, most importantly, hail from the correct epoch in history for perfect compatibility with your motherboard with a cast iron guarantee of no bottlenecking:



Simply post me your shiny new 1080 with a small sum of money for return postage and I will gift you these priceless heirlooms and fully allay your compatibility concerns.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Yes, it will be a big problem. That's totally the wrong generation of card for your motherboard. It will end badly. Like Wendi Deng and Rupert Murdoch. Or possibly worse.
> 
> But, don't worry, I have a great deal for you. I happen to have :thumb:a pair of GTX 285s which are still good for SLI and, most importantly, hail from the correct epoch in history for perfect compatibility with your motherboard with a cast iron guarantee of no bottlenecking:
> 
> 
> 
> Simply post me your shiny new 1080 with a small sum of money for return postage and I will gift you these priceless heirlooms and fully allay your compatibility concerns.


Thanks for the offer but i not that crazy to switch my 800€ GPU for 2 x 285s, i was running my 2 x Evga 770 Sc in my X58 System without issues, and if i have any bottlenecking i prefer to switch once again the 2 x 770 in the X58 system and the 1080 in the 1155 System


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Hi lads.
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> I have ordered a new Graphic Card for my X58 Machine.
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 CLASSIFIED GAMING ACX 3.0
> 
> •1721MHz Base Clock
> 
> •1860MHz Boost Clock
> 
> •275.3GT/s Texture Fill Rate
> 
> •8192MB GDDR5X Memory
> 
> •10000MHz Memory Clock
> 
> •320GB/s Memory Bandwidth
> 
> Do you think that there is risk of some bottlenecking?


Hi there

I've run EVGA Titan X with 1.45GHz OC on X5670 OC to 4.2GHz and in most of games I've been OK and new GTX1080 is faster than Titan X due this I still think you should be OK

I've posted in past my results over on G3D

X5670 OC to 4.2GHz and stock Titan X










E5-2683 v3 with Titan X










i7-5820k OC to 4.4GHz and stock Titan X










Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I've run EVGA Titan X with 1.45GHz OC on X5670 OC to 4.2GHz and in most of games I've been OK and new GTX1080 is faster than Titan X due this I still think you should be OK
> 
> I've posted in past my results over on G3D
> 
> X5670 OC to 4.2GHz and stock Titan X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E5-2683 v3 with Titan X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7-5820k OC to 4.4GHz and stock Titan X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Thanks.

That's the answer i was looking for.

Btw, my CPU's are overclocked at 4.3GHz for the moment but after i get delivered what i have ordered for my Watercooling custom System i will overclock to 4.5GHz/4.6GHz

Edit: i wont overclock the GPU because it's fast/powerful enough at stock speed.

Edit2: i noticed that your GPU's benches were at 1920 x 1080, but i play at 2560 x 1440.


----------



## xenkw0n

Hahahahaha guys he was being sarcastic! That card will run fine. Curious to see how Vulkan and DX12 optimized games run on these older X58 systems. If I remember correctly they talked about optimizing multi-core performance without the game developers having to account for it.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Game developers would have to implement DX12 from the start to see any real benefit from it. Those synthetic benchmarks that circulated last year got so many people excited and I simply shrugged. I think it will be a little while before we see any real benefit from DX12.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Hahahahaha guys he was being sarcastic! That card will run fine. Curious to see how Vulkan and DX12 optimized games run on these older X58 systems. If I remember correctly they talked about optimizing multi-core performance without the game developers having to account for it.


I have suspected that but i wasn't sure


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Hahahahaha guys he was being sarcastic! That card will run fine. Curious to see how Vulkan and DX12 optimized games run on these older X58 systems. If I remember correctly they talked about optimizing multi-core performance without the game developers having to account for it.


Hi there

You will be fine,friend run on his X5690 SLI GTX1080 Strix without the problems,although he later went with i7-6700k due the low scores in benches,but in games he never have issue

If I've being sarcastic,I've not been at all,as I posted my results,wish I didn't,I've run same card with i7-4790k and with this CPU games never been smooth as with X5670,bit more OC you will need at higher resolution

As I told you have run Titan X at 1440p and have run too at 4k without the single issue,although in 4k I would benfit with SLI,this bench I've donee in 1080p as most benches are in 1080p for Heaven

Vulkan and DX12 plus async you will benefit with Pascal or AMD cards

Multicore performance this promised few years back and we are still at same ..

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> I have suspected that but i wasn't sure


Please read above my reply,I've not been at all sarcastic,if you are think I've been then I can't help you

You will be just fine with yours just you will need bit OC yours

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Please read above my reply,I've not been at all sarcastic,if you are think I've been then I can't help you
> 
> You will be just fine with yours just you will need bit OC yours
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


We didn't mean that you were sarcastic, we meant heb1001

You have helped me a lot with your advices.

Edit: bit OC, 4.5GHz+?


----------



## xenkw0n

Yep. I was referring to heb jokingly offering two GTX 285's for the 1080.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Yep. I was referring to heb jokingly offering two GTX 285's for the 1080.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I thought the SLI 285's post was gold. Pure gold.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> We didn't mean that you were sarcastic, we meant heb1001
> 
> You have helped me a lot with your advices.
> 
> Edit: bit OC, 4.5GHz+?


Sorry guys I didn't know that or didn't realise you are talking about someone else

Yes I would suspect you will need OC yours,you need to done few tests and decide what OC will give best ratio between the performance and temps

I would start with 4.5GHz if its possible and go bit further

My Titan X is slower than GTX 1080 and you should have better results in Heaven,please post results I'm very curious on performance on yours

You will see there

Hope this helps and sorry guys

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Sorry guys I didn't know that or didn't realise you are talking about someone else
> 
> Yes I would suspect you will need OC yours,you need to done few tests and decide what OC will give best ratio between the performance and temps
> 
> I would start with 4.5GHz if its possible and go bit further
> 
> My Titan X is slower than GTX 1080 and you should have better results in Heaven,please post results I'm very curious on performance on yours
> 
> You will see there
> 
> Hope this helps and sorry guys
> 
> Thanks,Jura


I will post results as soon i get the card delivered, i am on holidays but i have ordered it from here, it will takes 2 weeks, as i said before i will overclock to 4.5GHz just when the CPU's are watercooled.

Edit: i have a question about QPI, i have 4.8/5.86/6.4GT/s Options which one should i use?


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> I will post results as soon i get the card delivered, i am on holidays but i have ordered it from here, it will takes 2 weeks, as i said before i will overclock to 4.5GHz just when the CPU's are watercooled.
> 
> Edit: i have a question about QPI, i have 4.8/5.86/6.4GT/s Options which one should i use?


Depends on your BCLK. They are basically x18, x22 and x24 your bclk and then you multiply that number by 2 to get your effective QPI. 6.4-7.6 (sometimes 8.0 on a good chip) is typically a pretty stable range.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Depends on your BCLK. They are basically x18, x22 and x24 your bclk and then you multiply that number by 2 to get your effective QPI. 6.4-7.6 (sometimes 8.0 on a good chip) is typically a pretty stable range.


I didn't understand that


----------



## xenkw0n

Your QPI options of 4.8, 5.86 and 6.4 are just simplified to indicate x18, x22 and x24, respectively. Using the default BCLK of 133, you can multiply that by x18 and then x2 to get 4.8;

133 x 18 x 2 = 4800 (4.8)
133 x 22 x 2 = 5852 (5.86)
133 x 24 x 2 = 6384 (6.4)

As you adjust your BCLK, these numbers increase. So if you have say 200 BCLK, the x24 multiplier (6.4) and x22 (5.86) would leave you with a very high QPI link rate;

200 x 18 x 2 = 7200 (7.2)
200 x 22 x 2 = 8800 (8.8)
200 x 24 x 2 = 9600 (9.6)

Over 8000 is too much for 99% of these chips.

So in that case you would select the x18 multiplier for QPI (4.8) to achieve 7.2


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Your QPI options of 4.8, 5.86 and 6.4 are just simplified to indicate x18, x22 and x24, respectively. Using the default BCLK of 133, you can multiply that by x18 and then x2 to get 4.8;
> 
> 133 x 18 x 2 = 4800 (4.8)
> 133 x 22 x 2 = 5852 (5.86)
> 133 x 24 x 2 = 6384 (6.4)
> 
> As you adjust your BCLK, these numbers increase. So if you have say 200 BCLK, the x24 multiplier (6.4) and x22 (5.86) would leave you with a very high QPI link rate;
> 
> 200 x 18 x 2 = 7200 (7.2)
> 200 x 22 x 2 = 8800 (8.8)
> 200 x 24 x 2 = 9600 (9.6)
> 
> Over 8000 is too much for 99% of these chips.
> 
> So in that case you would select the x18 multiplier for QPI (4.8) to achieve 7.2


Now i understand.

So mine is: 153 x 24 x 2 = 7344

The only problem is that my maximum QPI is 6.4GT/s

Edit: my mistake, my multiplier is 23, so 153 x 23 x 2 = 7038


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Now i understand.
> 
> So mine is: 153 x 24 x 2 = 7344
> 
> The only problem is that my maximum QPI is 6.4GT/s
> 
> Edit: my mistake, my multiplier is 23, so 153 x 23 x 2 = 7038


Are you sure that's not your CPU multiplier? AFAIK only "Slow Mode", x18, x22 and x24 are options for QPI across all X58 systems.

And no, your maximum QPI is not 6.4GT/s, what I'm saying is that your board is labeling the x24 QPI multiplier as 6.4GT/s. So if your BCLK is indeed 153 and your using the 6.4GT/s QPI setting then yes your QPI is running at: 153 x 24 x 2 = 7344

Here's an example of what it looks like on an ASUS board. These boards don't show you the multipliers (x18 / x22 / x24) or what the multipliers would equal with default BCLK (4.8 / 5.86 / 6.4) rather they show you what the effective QPI speed will be with the specified BCLK;


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Are you sure that's not your CPU multiplier? AFAIK only "Slow Mode", x18, x22 and x24 are options for QPI across all X58 systems.
> 
> And no, your maximum QPI is not 6.4GT/s, what I'm saying is that your board is labeling the x24 QPI multiplier as 6.4GT/s. So if your BCLK is indeed 153 and your using the 6.4GT/s QPI setting then yes your QPI is running at: 153 x 24 x 2 = 7344
> 
> Here's an example of what it looks like on an ASUS board. These boards don't show you the multipliers (x18 / x22 / x24) or what the multipliers would equal with default BCLK (4.8 / 5.86 / 6.4) rather they show you what the effective QPI speed will be with the specified BCLK;


**** still confused because i dont see any options where i can see x18 x22 and x24, yes when i said x23 i meant my CPU murtiplier.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> **** still confused because i dont see any options where i can see x18 x22 and x24, yes when i said x23 i meant my CPU murtiplier.


Your QPI options are 4.8, 5.86 and 6.4, correct? They are your x18, x22 and x24 multipliers for QPI. Your BIOS just lists them that way. So your 4.8 option is x18, your 5.86 option is x22 and your 6.4 option is x24. You're overthinking this


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Your QPI options are 4.8, 5.86 and 6.4, correct? They are your x18, x22 and x24 multipliers for QPI. Your BIOS just lists them that way. So your 4.8 option is x18, your 5.86 option is x22 and your 6.4 option is x24. You're overthinking this


Yeah my QPI options are 4.8/5.86/6.4GT/s


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Yeah my QPI options are 4.8/5.86/6.4GT/s


Ok so then since you're using 153 BCLK with your "6.4" setting then your QPI speed is;

153 x 24 x 2 = 7344

Go into Windows and then look at CPU-Z, in the bottom left you'll see your QPI link speed;



Multiply that number by 2 to get the effective speed you're running at (similar to memory).


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Ok so then since you're using 153 BCLK with your "6.4" setting then your QPI speed is;
> 
> 153 x 24 x 2 = 7344
> 
> Go into Windows and then look at CPU-Z, in the bottom left you'll see your QPI link speed;
> 
> 
> 
> Multiply that number by 2 to get the effective speed you're running at (similar to memory).


I can't go into windows because i am on holidays 

I am going back home in a week, after that i will check that all is set as you tell me, but if i am not wrong i set my QPI at 4.8


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> I can't go into windows because i am on holidays
> 
> I am going back home in a week, after that i will check that all is set as you tell me, but if i am not wrong i set my QPI at 4.8


Ok then that just means you set your QPI at x18. So 153 x 18 x 2 will be your QPI speed.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Ok then that just means you set your QPI at x18. So 153 x 18 x 2 will be your QPI speed.


That'sright.

I.found a pic on my phone:


I will switch to 6.4


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> That'sright.
> 
> I.found a pic on my phone:
> 
> 
> I will switch to 6.4


Just wait until you're home and can check CPU-Z it will make more sense. Youre not running at 4.8 with a bclk of 156. Youre running at 156 x 18 x 2.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Just wait until you're home and can check CPU-Z it will make more sense. Youre not running at 4.8 with a bclk of 156. Youre running at 156 x 18 x 2.


Ok.
Thanks for your help.

We will talk about it when i am at home


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I tested using Intel Linpack on that Linux CD/USB I told you about (~= Intel Burn Test in Windows) and found that 199 bclk was the maximum I could run without it segfaulting. This test, like Intel Burn Test, is more stressful than Prime, it is meant to be run only 8 minutes for an equivalent of 20 minutes on Prime to give you some idea.

However, after I did that final test (I'd run it about ten times in a row, ~7 minutes each time it could have been that), one for each of the times between 190 and 199!) it wouldn't boot at all... I let the computer be off for about 5 minutes then tried booting again, then decided 198 bclk was my actual max stable bclck. 200 is not stable, it segfaulted when I tried running it first, so I put it on 190 and tested there, then incremented bclk....

I'm going to test it with Realbench now, then get back to testing the uclck frequencies as you've told me. This is kind of fun btw, sort of like being an overclocking lab scientist.









All temps were good, btw, under 61 degrees for all of them.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I'm going to test it with Realbench now, then get back to testing the uclck frequencies as you've told me. This is kind of fun btw, sort of like being an overclocking lab scientist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All temps were good, btw, under 61 degrees for all of them.


Great. Sounds like you are making progress. 198 BCLK sounds about right. I thought your previous 210 was a bit too good to be true.

After you have found your working uncore clock options you should loosen the memory timings and explore the DRAM bus frequency. I don't know your current timings but you could try something like 13-13-13-30-2T and then see how fast you can get the DRAM bus to go. You have to keep it lower than the limit set by the uncore clock which must be at least 1.5x the DRAM bus freq. Also the maximum multiplier that will work with the xeons is the 10x multi so your 198 BCLK will limit you to DDR3 1980 which is not too shabby if you can get it stable.

If you set the DRAM bus too fast then your DIMMs will disappear because the detection will fail. There's an option in my BIOS to retry detection but I prefer my DIMM detection to be reliable so I limit the frequency to below the point where the retry is necessary. For me this is about DDR3-2100 but your MB may fail earlier perhaps.

You can use memtest to sniff test your DRAM stability, I've found tests 3 and 6 to be the best ones. Also, the errors tend to be fairly repeatable so you can often check a new setting quickly by just scanning the region that had the error last time to get it to fail quickly if possible before bothering with a longer test. Again, there's not much point over testing stability with loose timings because the real work will be done when you find the best timings later.

For a minimum of 4.2GHz, you are going to need a BCLK of 175 or above (not sure how big your BCLK hole is but that is going to factor into your choice of memory multi). Using the 10 memory multi would mean you need a stable DRAM frequency between 1750 and 1980 which implies overclocking your RAM. Using the 8 memory multi would yield DRAM frequencies of 1400 to 1584 or underclocking.

You shouldn't have any problem getting your RAM stable using the 8 multi but the 10 multi and higher bus frequency will give you proportionally better memory bandwidth which is measurable in benchmarks and in RAM intensive applications so it's worth trying the 10 multi.

If DDR-3 1980 doesn't work with loose timings you can work up to it gradually to find out why. Just reduce BCLK until it works (for example 180 BCLK would give you DDR3-1800 which might work perhaps) then up BCLK so it fairly reliably fails (for example at 185 BCLK or DDR3-1850 it might regularly fail). After that you can try a small increment to the DRAM voltage or the QPI voltage or both to see if you can get the DRAM stable at the new frequency. When you are reducing BCLK you should up the CPU multi to keep the CPU around 4GHz so as to stress the DRAM properly.

After you've found the max DRAM frequency you can optimize the timings: just reduce them one at a time until memtest fails then restore the last stable value. You can try 1T first because it makes a significant
difference. If you still have some headroom to increase the DRAM bus voltage you can increase it a bit to make any borderline timings stable.

So, you should eventually end up with a choice of BCLK between 175 and 198, a choice of memory multi which yields your max stable DRAM frequency, optimized timings at that frequency, a choice of uncore clock at least 1.5x DRAM frequency, DRAM and QPI voltages and it should all be stable for your CPU at about 4GHz.

This is the platform you will use for overclocking the cores. You should test this platform very thoroughly to make sure it is absolutely rock solid before starting on the core OC. You should run memtest for a few complete passes with no errors, overnight if possible. Also run all the other stability tests you have. There is nothing more frustrating than overclocking the cores when the memory subsystem is unstable so get this right.

If you are very keen, you can repeat for the other memory multi so you have a choice of two platforms one with 8 memory multi and perhaps a higher max BCLK (probably 198) requiring lower CPU multis and the other with 10 memory multi and perhaps a lower max BCLK limited by your DRAM requiring higher CPU multis. This will give you more flexibility during the core overclocking.

Let us know when you get to this point.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I don't want to sound dumb, but how do I loosen memory timings? The specs for the RAM (which the motherboard seems to have incorrect) are greyed out, and the settings for each parameter are not matching setting the specs...

Also, my RAM is kingston "Value RAM", CAS 11 11/11/11, and has no heat spreaders... it might not overclock well, but I don't have experience in doing that yet, as I just set XMP up on my old system and it was 1600.


----------



## letard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I don't want to sound dumb, but how do I loosen memory timings? The specs for the RAM (which the motherboard seems to have incorrect) are greyed out, and the settings for each parameter are not matching setting the specs...


I have an asus P6DX58E And there is differnt ram "profiles" auto, manual and X.M.P. depending on what profile is selected depends on what i can edit. Maybe look for something similar on your motherboard in the bios.


----------



## PloniAlmoni

I have it on manual already, just can't figure out how to set RAM timings yet...


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I have it on manual already, just can't figure out how to set RAM timings yet...


I vaguely remember having a problem like this with my P6T7 WS. It was something dumb about the UI. Like having to type the timing values in as numbers rather than using up and down keys to scroll through them or vice versa perhaps.

Section 3.4.6 on page 3-19 of the P6T manual available in the support section for your motherboard on the ASUS website says you can change the timings so you just need to keep trying until you work out how.

Manual is here: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/P6T/HelpDesk_Manual/


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I don't want to sound dumb, but how do I loosen memory timings? The specs for the RAM (which the motherboard seems to have incorrect) are greyed out, and the settings for each parameter are not matching setting the specs...
> 
> Also, my RAM is kingston "Value RAM", CAS 11 11/11/11, and has no heat spreaders... it might not overclock well, but I don't have experience in doing that yet, as I just set XMP up on my old system and it was 1600.


The timings are measured in clock cycles but the actual constraints are based on voltage and capacitance so the correct timing values are different for different DRAM bus frequencies. On auto, your BIOS is probably calculating what it thinks are the correct timings for the current frequency based on the timings in the profile for the standard frequency. It's better to set the timings manually.

Don't worry about the lack of heat spreaders. Heat spreaders are mainly cosmetic and for protection against careless handling. It won't overheat unless you raise the voltage too much. I don't know what the limits are for RAM but I've run 1.65V with no problems. Also, don't worry that it's value RAM. You will find out how good it is when you test it. You may get lucky. If not, you can always run it with the 8 multi.


----------



## biZuil

So I'm still shooting for 5ghz 24/7 on this X5650, and im up to 4.7ghz @ 1.42v. I've ran out of thermal headroom though (or at least what I'm comfortable with 24/7) I'm thinking about picking up a 360 rad AIO or a Noctua d14, What would you guys think was a better option? I have a feeling I'm gonna be nipping on the heels of 1.5v, and needs some opinions :B


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> So I'm still shooting for 5ghz 24/7 on this X5650, and im up to 4.7ghz @ 1.42v. I've ran out of thermal headroom though (or at least what I'm comfortable with 24/7) I'm thinking about picking up a 360 rad AIO or a Noctua d14, What would you guys think was a better option? I have a feeling I'm gonna be nipping on the heels of 1.5v, and needs some opinions :B


I would go with a water chiller for 5GHz 24/7. I did some benching at 5GHz with my X5680 using an H100i during the winter when ambient was around freezing with the windows open. I was up around 1.65V. With chilled water and a better flow rate than the H100i I think it would be fine.

Coincidentally, I just made a chiller and turned it on for the first time last night:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1601519/build-log-mac-classic-forever/110#post_25518649


----------



## Halo_003

I received my X5670 yesterday, testing on X58A-OC to come maybe this weekened? not sure, will have to figure out when I'll have time to sink into it. I'd really love to be in the range of 4.8GHz+ 24/7, and I've got a GTX 480 radiator. My old i7 960 could do 4.8GHz @ 1.45V, so it would be sweet if the X5670 could best that.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> I received my X5670 yesterday, testing on X58A-OC to come maybe this weekened? not sure, will have to figure out when I'll have time to sink into it. I'd really love to be in the range of 4.8GHz+ 24/7, and I've got a GTX 480 radiator. My old i7 960 could do 4.8GHz @ 1.45V, so it would be sweet if the X5670 could best that.


I really hate high voltages


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I'm considering lapping my X5670 since my TRUE is lapped. I'm also considering moving a fan from the top of my case to the bottom since my case sits on my deal instead carpet now. I'll probably orient my TRUE to blow upward as well.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I'm considering lapping my X5670 since my TRUE is lapped. I'm also considering moving a fan from the top of my case to the bottom since my case sits on my deal instead carpet now. I'll probably orient my TRUE to blow upward as well.


If your interested, in combination with the lapping, I have a brand new Indigo-Xtreme 1366-X1 2-Pack Kit I do not plan on ever using. I was going to use it on my Xeon water cooling setup but my reservoir does not support being turned sideways, so sadly I can't use it as it would require I completely redo my liquid loop and res type.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I think I'll pass. I'm only considering it since I want to rearrange my fans.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah me too. I think I might finally put it up for sale since its getting too close for me to finally upgrade. I should have put more effort to figure out how to use it back in 2012 when I rebuilt this system for the second time. I am positive this Xeon is my last 1366 setup, until I retire it to home server duties anyway. Waiting another year before I even consider this X58 for retirement. I still don't see anything from Intel that truly gets my upgrade itch going. Plus I want to see in full scale what AMD pulls off with Zen, maybe even wait until 2nd gen Zen. Maybe then Zen will kick Intel into another gear that creates something I actually like, but doubtful... More than likely the next generation I select as my main rig will be my last CPU setup based on silicon.

Bring on carbon nanotubes and a new round of rejuvenated Moore's law. I miss the Moore's law day's... lol


----------



## Halo_003

Test setup for X5670. I'm gonna start with a 240mm AIO most likely. Still need to make a bootable drive for it first though.


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> I would go with a water chiller for 5GHz 24/7. I did some benching at 5GHz with my X5680 using an H100i during the winter when ambient was around freezing with the windows open. I was up around 1.65V. With chilled water and a better flow rate than the H100i I think it would be fine.


1.65v Yikes! :L. Water chilling might be a bit extreme for me. So i guess the 360 AIO seems to be the way to go with this one i guess.
It also gives me an excuse to get a better case. :b
I'll cross my fingers i don't need 1.65v for 5ghz, that'd probably burn my poor ol board, not to mention the stress on my PSU with my power guzzling OC'd 290x...


----------



## DR4G00N

HUZZAH! My X58A-OC is alive again!









I reflowed the BGA solder connections for the NB and it booted right up.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> HUZZAH! My X58A-OC is alive again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reflowed the BGA solder connections for the NB and it booted right up.


Wow, that is quite hardcore. Well done.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Wow, that is quite hardcore. Well done.


Pretty normal for me actually, I'm reflowing gpu's almost every day.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> HUZZAH! My X58A-OC is alive again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reflowed the BGA solder connections for the NB and it booted right up.


The devil looks after his own


----------



## DR4G00N

Hmm, spoke too soon I guess. Board is dead again after putting my HD 5970 on it, probably didn't do a good job with the reflow and a connection cracked from the weight of the card so I will try again but properly this time.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Hmm, spoke too soon I guess. Board is dead again after putting my HD 5970 on it, probably didn't do a good job with the reflow and a connection cracked from the weight of the card so I will try again but properly this time.


----------



## DR4G00N

Another reflow got it to work again and it promptly died after 5 or so mins. At least I have a good idea of what the problem is now, might try reballing it sometime down the road when I feel like it.


----------



## MaxWaves

Hello. Can someone help me push this Xeon little more?I have X5675 and a water cooling setup so temp is not an issue, my ram is Kingston HyperX KHX1600C9D3/4GX . I cant get this past 4.3 ghz, is the memory limiting me? thanks!!!

http://valid.x86.fr/kj26lp


----------



## chessmyantidrug

If you think your RAM is limiting you, remove it from the equation. Lower the DRAM multiplier and play with different combinations of base clock and CPU multiplier. You should already know your maximum base clock so your theoretical maximum overclock is 25 times that.


----------



## theister

Hi,

i just get my hands on a Gigabyte X58A OC .

Some questions/troubles i have :

Do you have problems too with tools like HWMonitor not reading the voltages correctly (mosty the identifiers)?.

Am i stupid or is there no option to control the system-fans via bios?? oO
Due Speedfan i have only control over 3 PWMS that are just controlling one fan each, so anyone of you faced the same problem and fixed it? (Easytune 6 does not work under Win10).

Is there a bios mod newer then the one i found (F5E mod2 )in a tweaktown forum, i was digging around but was not able to find one.

Changed it with my RE III due stylish reasons and the ability to use vcore offset.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Normally the fan controls are under PC Health Status, but I only see CPU fan settings according to the manual. The heck?


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Normally the fan controls are under PC Health Status, but I only see CPU fan settings according to the manual. The heck?


yeah that's the problem







Under PC Health Status you can only find the CPU fan settings, nothing more to control and these settings do not influence the fan controllers (hoped all is bounded to the CPU temps or something like that).


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Just wait until you're home and can check CPU-Z it will make more sense. Youre not running at 4.8 with a bclk of 156. Youre running at 156 x 18 x 2.


Hi there.

i am back home









So, here is a screenshot of my QPI:



I have tried to switch from 4.6GTs to 6.4GTs but the Pc wont boot and i get F4 post Code, the F4 error forced me to do CMOS reset









Screenshot of my settings.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Do you have a 5.866 option? That should bring you up to 3500Mhz (7GT/s).


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Do you have a 5.866 option? That should bring you up to 3500Mhz (7GT/s).


I have tried 5.8 too, the windows logo appear but it wont go further.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Probably just the limit of your board/cpu then. Could try upping your IOH to 1.2V and see if it does any good. Unless you're running SLI and a PCIe SSD at full bandwidth I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## xenkw0n

Yep so you just proved it. At 4.8 QPI setting (x18) you were running at 5.76 because you had your bclk at 160 (160 x 18 x 2). Switching to the 6.4 setting (x24) set you 7.68 which is pushing the limits. Do you understand now what I mean by saying your QPI isn't specifically 4.8/5.86/6.4? Those are speeds you would be able to run it if you used a 133 bclk. You can probably definitely get it stable at the 5.86 setting (x22) with 160 bclk with a little QPI / IOH voltage bump.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Probably just the limit of your board/cpu then. Could try upping your IOH to 1.2V and see if it does any good. Unless you're running SLI and a PCIe SSD at full bandwidth I wouldn't worry about it.


I guess i have misunderstood the whole thing, @xenkw0n told me that 4.8GT/s, 5.8GT/s and 6.4GT/s are multiplier, 4.8 = 18x 5.8 = 22x and 6.4 = 24x and that i have to multiply that for my current blck x 2, with that said and i if i am not wrong it goes this way: 18x 160 x 2 = 5760, that is my current QPI. one more thing once again if i am not wrong if i increase my blck my QPI speed increase, that is why i will overclock to 4.4ghz TO confirm if what i said is correct


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Yep so you just proved it. At 4.8 QPI setting (x18) you were running at 5.76 because you had your bclk at 160 (160 x 18 x 2). Switching to the 6.4 setting (x24) set you 7.68 which is pushing the limits. Do you understand now what I mean by saying your QPI isn't specifically 4.8/5.86/6.4? Those are speeds you would be able to run it if you used a 133 bclk. You can probably definitely get it stable at the 5.86 setting (x22) with 160 bclk with a little QPI / IOH voltage bump.


Sorry i didn't your post because i was writing


----------



## xenkw0n

Yep... if you just change your bclk you'll see your QPI change as well. Don't think of the 4.8/5.86/6.4 settings the way the board describes them, think of them as x18/x22/x24 multipliers and you'll be in business


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Yep... if you just change your bclk you'll see your QPI change as well. Don't think of the 4.8/5.86/6.4 settings the way the board describes them, think of them as x18/x22/x24 multipliers and you'll be in business


Thanks a lot









I have 2 more questions.

What are these settings for?

CPU Uncore frequency



MCH Strap


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 more questions.
> 
> What are these settings for?
> 
> CPU Uncore frequency
> 
> 
> 
> MCH Strap


Uncore frequency is your CPU Cache speed. This is the number people reference when saying it has to be between 1.5x and 2.0x your memory speed. So if you use memory speed of 1600mhz the max you can set your uncore to is 3200mhz.

MCH strap seems to be referencing your memory speed.

Again, it appears these values are being simplified in your BIOS but they actually represent multipliers. Your uncore selecions at least show the multiplier with each option so that helps but I would have to venture a guess that your MCH strap set at 1333mhz is the x10 multiplier. Settings in each direction from there are either +/- 2 (so 8/10/12, etc.).

Im not enirely sure about the 4 core X56xx chips but the 6 core variants cant go past x10 multiplier for memory speed (1333mhz option in your BIOS).

Be careful in here because you really dont want to set your uncore past 2x the memory speed. With bclk of 160 im assuming youre using the 1333mhz MCH strap which would be 160 x 10 = 1600mhz memory speed. If thats the case then the highest uncore multiplier you want to use is x20.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Uncore can be anything as long as it's at least 1.5x RAM speed. My RAM is currently 1600 MHz and my uncore is currently 3600 MHz. The uncore ceiling is around 4000 MHz, which makes it difficult to achieve RAM speeds in excess of 2000 MHz.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 more questions.
> 
> What are these settings for?
> 
> CPU Uncore frequency
> 
> MCH Strap


CPU Uncore is the operating frequency of the Integrated Memory Controller. On 32nm cpu's it is required to be at least 1.5X higher than your RAM frequency. For 45nm cpu's it has to be at least 2X.

MCH Strap refers to the timings for the IMC which are separate from the RAM timings, lower values set tighter (faster) timing presets for more performance. Alternatively you can increase it to a higher strap to aid in IMC overclocking.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Uncore is to set the uncore's frequency. CPUz displays it as northbridge, but it's really the built in memory controller's speed. It need to be at least x1.5 the memory frequency (bios probably won't let you set it lower), but for performance you want it x1.8 or higher if possible. Increase VTT voltage to stabilize the uncore.

Edit: I definitely knew nothing on the MCH Strap. never used it. Hmm, I wonder if I could get those laptop sticks to clock higher?


----------



## Knoxx29

Thanks you guys for all replies









I have already posted this in a previous post:



As you can see my CPU Uncore is set at 2666 that is mean 2 x my Ram.

But if you see in this Screenshot it says 800 what it is mean 800 x 2 = 1600

in the bios my current Ram speed is 1333 but in CPU - Z is 1600











Next: MCH Strap options are:

800 MHz
1067 MHz
1333 MHz
1600 MHz
1867 MHz

I have it set at 1867, is that right or wrong?


----------



## DR4G00N

Your ram speed is correct. You have it set at 160 BCLK with a 10X memory multiplier (1333MHz) which equates to 1600MHz. (800MHz = 6X, 1066MHz = 8X, 1333MHz = 10X)

For MCH strap, just leave it on auto so the board can choose which strap works best.


----------



## xenkw0n

Yep, think of it the same way your QPI worked, the BIOS is displaying the default speeds IF you were using 133 bclk. So your 1333mhz is truly your x10 memory multiplier, thats why when you have it set at 1333mhz with 160 bclk youre seeing 800mhz (1600mhz effective) in CPU Z. Same concept works with your uncore.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Yep, think of it the same way your QPI worked, the BIOS is displaying the default speeds IF you were using 133 bclk. So your 1333mhz is truly your x10 memory multiplier, thats why when you have it set at 1333mhz with 160 bclk youre seeing 800mhz (1600mhz effective) in CPU Z. Same concept works with your uncore.


Thanks for all your help.

Still have some questions









My temperatures are 38c/40c idle and around 70c/75c when doing some stability test with prime95 and some cores runs hotter than others, i know that increasing voltages and the bclk add some heat but honestly my voltages are not that high, is there any settings that maybe could help to reduce temperatures?


----------



## xenkw0n

It's not just voltages that increase heat, the speed you're running at also plays a role. Honestly those temperatures are fine. But I typically always disable spread spectrum and virtualization technology. I like to keep hyperthreading as well but that can also lower your temperatures a bit if disabled.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The most important factor for temperatures is ambient temperature. This is why you see a lot of reviews show temperature over ambient as a more direct comparison between coolers. I believe voltage plays a bigger role than frequency.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> It's not just voltages that increase heat, the speed you're running at also plays a role. Honestly those temperatures are fine. But I typically always disable spread spectrum and virtualization technology. I like to keep hyperthreading as well but that can also lower your temperatures a bit if disabled.


Does spread spectrum has some other name because i don't find it in my Bios.


----------



## xenkw0n

That's the only thing I've ever heard it referred to. It's not that important honestly.


----------



## Lundy

I have a question, does disabling cores on a x5660 help much with heat dissipation? Since most I do is gaming I was thinking of disabling two for some extra single-thread performance. My current clock is at 4379mhz, I get to temps of around 78C - 80C at full load. I was also wondering how the 4 core westmeres compared to the 6core ones in terms of OCing and singlethread performance, are they identical apart from the 2 core difference?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> I have a question, does disabling cores on a x5660 help much with heat dissipation? Since most I do is gaming I was thinking of disabling two for some extra single-thread performance. My current clock is at 4379mhz, I get to temps of around 78C - 80C at full load. I was also wondering how the 4 core westmeres compared to the 6core ones in terms of OCing and singlethread performance, are they identical apart from the 2 core difference?


Turn off hyper-threading if you're looking at improving your overclocking headroom.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> I have a question, does disabling cores on a x5660 help much with heat dissipation? Since most I do is gaming I was thinking of disabling two for some extra single-thread performance. My current clock is at 4379mhz, I get to temps of around 78C - 80C at full load. I was also wondering how the 4 core westmeres compared to the 6core ones in terms of OCing and singlethread performance, are they identical apart from the 2 core difference?


Any Westmere at the same clocks with the same amount of cache in the same system is going to have equal single threaded performance. Of course a good quad will probably clock better on your setup because you are temp limited. I wouldn't recommend disabling cores, some say that doing so can cause degradation.

Disabling hyperthreading can improve performance (very slightly) in more single thread heavy games and you'll see a temp drop so you could possibly clock higher. The only way to know is to benchmark the games you play to see if hyperthreading increases or decreases performance.


----------



## Knoxx29

Are these voltages ok?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't see anything out of the ordinary. You actually have a little headroom.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't see anything out of the ordinary. You actually have a little headroom.


What is the minimum IOH voltage allowed?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Are these voltages ok?


Never trust those software readings. The most accurate I've seen is on the Gigabyte UD7 board. The DRAM voltage is almost always spot on. The Vcore is slightly off at times. But the EVGA was never accurate. Use the voltage terminals on the board. I still own a Westmere modified 760 A1


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> What is the minimum IOH voltage allowed?


I have an issue with my IOH on the EVGA board, I need 1.2v to run anything on it.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> I have an issue with my IOH on the EVGA board, I need 1.2v to run anything on it.


I have it set at 1.2v i was thinking to try something lower.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> I have an issue with my IOH on the EVGA board, I need 1.2v to run anything on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have it set at 1.2v i was thinking to try something lower.
Click to expand...

For my 760 I think the default was 1.1. 1.2v will not hurt anything


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I'm not sure what the minimum values are. I only tinkered with core voltage and VTT, I think. It's been so long since I went through the entire process, but those voltages seem fine.


----------



## OCmember

Anyone using a USB 3.0 or 3.1 add in card on the PCIe slot?


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Anyone using a USB 3.0 or 3.1 add in card on the PCIe slot?


I am using these two in conjunction with each other because of not having any inputs on my case (old Chieftec Dragon). They run great together;

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815256006

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999236

EDIT:: I should also point out that the audio cable for that front panel USB 3.5" bay is too short for my taste so I paired it with this;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/162119281880

But if you're case has audio jacks and you plan on keeping them hooked up then you could just ignore them or find a different front panel USB 3.0 hub that doesn't have audio jacks as well.


----------



## Knoxx29

I don't have PCI Express


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> I don't have PCI Express


Don't you have the SR-2? That's all you have lol... 7 PCIe slots.


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Any Westmere at the same clocks with the same amount of cache in the same system is going to have equal single threaded performance. Of course a good quad will probably clock better on your setup because you are temp limited. I wouldn't recommend disabling cores, some say that doing so can cause degradation.
> 
> Disabling hyperthreading can improve performance (very slightly) in more single thread heavy games and you'll see a temp drop so you could possibly clock higher. The only way to know is to benchmark the games you play to see if hyperthreading increases or decreases performance.


I tried this, seems I can only get 100mhz diff with slightly more voltage (around same temps). Think I'm going to stick with HT.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> I tried this, seems I can only get 100mhz diff with slightly more voltage (around same temps). Think I'm going to stick with HT.


What volts are you running? Usually no HT is as much as 10c cooler under load.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Anyone using a USB 3.0 or 3.1 add in card on the PCIe slot?
> 
> 
> 
> I am using these two in conjunction with each other because of not having any inputs on my case (old Chieftec Dragon). They run great together;
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815256006
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999236
Click to expand...

Can you do me a real big favor and check in the device manager and check what mode they are running in? a number like this (-11) will be MSI mode vs (12) = legacy mode. Look under, View \ Resource by Type

Thanks!!!


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> What volts are you running? Usually no HT is as much as 10c cooler under load.


+1
Today i disabled HT, 10c dropped


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Can you do me a real big favor and check in the device manager and check what mode they are running in? a number like this (-11) will be MSI mode vs (12) = legacy mode. Look under, View \ Resource by Type
> 
> Thanks!!!


Errr I don't have the computer with me right now and I'm going on a business trip next week so I won't be able to check on that for a little bit.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Can you do me a real big favor and check in the device manager and check what mode they are running in? a number like this (-11) will be MSI mode vs (12) = legacy mode. Look under, View \ Resource by Type
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Errr I don't have the computer with me right now and I'm going on a business trip next week so I won't be able to check on that for a little bit.
Click to expand...

Ok, np, thanks anyways


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Don't you have the SR-2? That's all you have lol... 7 PCIe slots.


My bad, i meant PCI-E x 4


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> My bad, i meant PCI-E x 4


You don't need a specific PCIe x4 slot. In fact you have more options because they're all PCIe x16 slots. Mine is plugged into a x16 slot.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> You don't need a specific PCIe x4 slot. In fact you have more options because they're all PCIe x16 slots. Mine is plugged into a x16 slot.


Would you put this in a pcie x 16


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Any Westmere at the same clocks with the same amount of cache in the same system is going to have equal single threaded performance. Of course a good quad will probably clock better on your setup because you are temp limited. I wouldn't recommend disabling cores, some say that doing so can cause degradation.
> 
> Disabling hyperthreading can improve performance (very slightly) in more single thread heavy games and you'll see a temp drop so you could possibly clock higher. The only way to know is to benchmark the games you play to see if hyperthreading increases or decreases performance.


There is more certainly a temp drop and I am currently running at 4.5ghz at the same voltage i had, but I'm not sure if a 200mhz increase is enough to warrant giving up hyperthreading.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> What volts are you running? Usually no HT is as much as 10c cooler under load.


Yes, at the same voltage its about 10c cooler but I raised the voltage. I was at 1.34~ at 4385mhz now with HT turned off 1.36~ 4.524mhz I seem to get similar temps. I have a pretty low end heatsink (212 evo).


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Would you put this in a pcie x 16


Because if you want to use it and that's all you have available then why not? It will only run at x2 or x1, whatever it is. It's not like people are using 7 PCIe x16 devices on boards like yours. Having them all like that just gives you options other motherboards don't have. There's still a limit on the amount of PCIe lanes that can even be used but I think X58 is like 36 which is plenty for 99.9% of setups.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> There is more certainly a temp drop and I am currently running at 4.5ghz at the same voltage i had, but I'm not sure if a 200mhz increase is enough to warrant giving up hyperthreading.
> Yes, at the same voltage its about 10c cooler but I raised the voltage. I was at 1.34~ at 4385mhz now with HT turned off 1.36~ 4.524mhz I seem to get similar temps. I have a pretty low end heatsink (212 evo).


If you really think you need more speed, then you may want to look into a better cooler. Personally, I think ~4.2ghz is fine in most cases.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I think for most applications hyper-threading doesn't help that much. The additional physical cores and increased cache are what truly make these chips superior to their quadcore counterparts.


----------



## OCmember

785 Cinebench R15, CPU HT off sound about right?


----------



## Zaor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> 785 Cinebench R15, CPU HT off sound about right?


Yes,you won't have as fast rendering as with ht on but your fps will increase 2-4%


----------



## OCmember

Tried CB15 with HT on at 4.4GHz 3.6 Uncore and QPI, and 1600MHz 666,20,1T tRFC 60 and it produced 1024 Think I'm going to keep it there for a little while and see how I like it. I think what also helped was I disabled C1 in bios to it's constantly at 4.4GHz I thought setting the power profile to High would be all I would need but there seemed to be a little improvement and things feel quicker.


----------



## letard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Tried CB15 with HT on at 4.4GHz 3.6 Uncore and QPI, and 1600MHz 666,20,1T tRFC 60 and it produced 1024 Think I'm going to keep it there for a little while and see how I like it. I think what also helped was I disabled C1 in bios to it's constantly at 4.4GHz I thought setting the power profile to High would be all I would need but there seemed to be a little improvement and things feel quicker.


Gee thats decent i scored 820 at 3.8GHz with 1333ish ram on my x5650


----------



## biZuil

So hey, can anyone shoot me abit of help. Yesterday i was playing music while browsing, and i got hit with a black screen. I could hear everything in the background and my music was still playing. I promptly restarted, But im being hit with 1 long beep 2 short beeps, Which i know is the no video post code. So i dropped my 290x into my FX 6300 machine and right away i posted, tested some games , and my gpu is fine. I'm trying to troubleshoot whats wrong with my X58 system. No PCIE slot is recognizing my video card, just giving me 1 long beep 2 short over and over. I cant tell if my motherboard has given up the ghost, or if my CPU is to blame. IDK if anyone has experienced this before, but abit of help would be appreciated, i dont want my Mobo to be dead :B


----------



## xxpenguinxx

At least you know the GPU works. I would replug everything in and reset the CMOS. If that doesn't work, swap power supplies with your AMD system.


----------



## biZuil

I have it a go, and still no cigar, Same code 1 long 2 short beeps. Ive unfortunately no other GPU to test in this system. Is there a sure shot way to determine if its my CPU or Mobo once and for all? I have already confirmed all my Ram dimms are functional


----------



## TLCH723

Use another PCIe??


----------



## biZuil

I stated in my first post about it that i tried all pcie slots and non of them are reading my card.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Maybe just leave the motherboard unplugged for a day? idk what else to try without another GPU or swapping parts.

I had a weird issue with a HD 7870. My friend was using it. We swapped RAM or something and the card stopped posting. We tried it in his bro's PC, still didn't post. Tried it in mine, still no post. 6 months later I tried it again, IT POSTS! Gave it back to him and it kept working.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> I stated in my first post about it that i tried all pcie slots and non of them are reading my card.


Unplug the PSU from the wall, hit the start button to discharge any stored electric, bull the 3v battery and hit the clear cmos button or short the pins for 30 seconds. You can even leave it that way over night.
I would also unplug everything you don't need, any USB devices, unplug any extra hard drives and so on. Just a keyboard and mouse and see what happens.


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Unplug the PSU from the wall, hit the start button to discharge any stored electric, bull the 3v battery and hit the clear cmos button or short the pins for 30 seconds. You can even leave it that way over night.
> I would also unplug everything you don't need, any USB devices, unplug any extra hard drives and so on. Just a keyboard and mouse and see what happens.


Done all that, Im gonna go out on a limb and say PCIE slots on the mobo are dead =[


----------



## bill1024

Last ditch effort. try another CPU if you have one, or reseat the CPU heatsink and fan making sure it is not screwed down too tight.
Other than taking the MB out of the case and trying to fire it up on a cardboard box or on a wood table with nothing connected at all.
Does not look good at this point, but it is worth a try, since the MB has to come out of the case if it is bad any way.
Good luck.


----------



## Halo_003

Well here's a question gentlemen; my X58A-OC boots, goes through POST codes, and shuts down after it displays the splash screen for a few seconds. I've tried multiple sticks of RAM, both BIOSes, multiple GPUs, USB and PS/2 keyboards all with no success. When it's at that screen it won't do anything like let me use DEL to go into BIOS.


----------



## OCmember

Sounds like an overclock is unstable or RAM isn't stable. Yes even at stock speeds they can be bad.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Done all that, Im gonna go out on a limb and say PCIE slots on the mobo are dead =[


Did you try another PSU? If one of the PCIe 12V power cords to the GPU was dead it may cause your symptoms.


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Last ditch effort. try another CPU if you have one, or reseat the CPU heatsink and fan making sure it is not screwed down too tight.
> Other than taking the MB out of the case and trying to fire it up on a cardboard box or on a wood table with nothing connected at all.
> Does not look good at this point, but it is worth a try, since the MB has to come out of the case if it is bad any way.
> Good luck.


My spare i7 920 is long gone, I may pick up another xeon since theyre a measly 60$. Im gonna give taking it out of the case a try, perhaps something started touching the board. Not holding my breath though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Did you try another PSU? If one of the PCIe 12V power cords to the GPU was dead it may cause your symptoms.


Ive cycled all 3 of my psu's in both my systems and theyre all fine aswell as the gpu which i tested in my secondary system.


----------



## shadowrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> Well here's a question gentlemen; my X58A-OC boots, goes through POST codes, and shuts down after it displays the splash screen for a few seconds. I've tried multiple sticks of RAM, both BIOSes, multiple GPUs, USB and PS/2 keyboards all with no success. When it's at that screen it won't do anything like let me use DEL to go into BIOS.


I had a similar thing happen when my 920 died. Except mine was able to still go to the bios with del. Tested on 3 mobos, all shutting down after leaving POST.

Did you try pressing TAB while in the splash screen to show POST?


----------



## Halo_003

Yeah, no good. This is with my i7 960 which should be good, it was good enough to POST and flash latest BIOS to my other X58 board.


----------



## pippoaacc

Hi everyone. First of all thanks a lot: I'm new but I have been actually following this thread and forum in general for years and never had a problem following the many guides and articles.
I recently upgraded from an i7-950 to an x5675 on my GB GA-x58a-ud7 rev 2.0 and I decided to give BCLK OC a try, something that was working great on my i7
I couldn't even begin because of this weird issue: Loaded optimized default, system stable and running at stock speeds voltages and RAM. As a first step, I set the vcore manually to the stock auto set value of 1.21 in order to begin and.... no boot! Whenever the vcore is not set to Auto, the post screen will report an OC fail. And I'm just talking about changing it to manual, the value is stock, and all the frequencies and other settings arte still normal.
Any clue?


----------



## OCmember

The sensors on the UD7 Rev 2.0 are the best I've ever seen, but not 100% accurate. I have my voltage set to 1.365v and on the read point it shows 1.355v so if I were you I wouldn't assume the setting you chose in the bios for your Vcore will be exactly what you set it to. The VDimm is pretty darn close to software readings in the OS, though.

@pippoaacc


----------



## pippoaacc

Yeah there is a consistent 0.10 gap. That's why I even tried to raise the vcore to 1.365 in orser to see if it boots (still no frequency change). No results. If I boot with auto everything is fine and it never gies over 1.2 under load measured from os. So basically it refuses to boot when vcore is set manually regardless of the voltage I choose.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pippoaacc*
> 
> Yeah there is a consistent 0.10 gap. That's why I even tried to raise the vcore to 1.365 in orser to see if it boots (still no frequency change). No results. If I boot with auto everything is fine and it never gies over 1.2 under load measured from os. So basically it refuses to boot when vcore is set manually regardless of the voltage I choose.


It won't damage it but I have to say that 1.365v is over that chips Intel stated safe limit.

So you are saying with your vcore @ 1.365v and your core frequency at stock your pc won't boot? EVERYTHING else is stock like QPI speed, Uncore speed, Ram?


----------



## pippoaacc

Everything stock. Ram set at auto, defaults at 8x with a nice 1066 on 2000-rated sticks. Vcore auto->boot and stable; vcore manual, even at stock value->no boot


----------



## OCmember

Manually set everything, then. See how that works.


----------



## biZuil

I'm officially out of ideas, I accidentally let it continue after the no video code and i can hear it go into windows, and even managed to launch some music (of course i did this blindly) I even went blindly into the bios and changed settings (lights turned blue so i know i changed things) Which means the mobo, CPU, Ram and PSU and GPU are all seemingly fine ( tested rigorously!), But i cannot get the GPU to post with video on this system anymore. The PCI-E gives power, because i can plug in my GPU and have the fans spin without any PCI-E power connectors in. Have i somehow killed the north bridge / IOH on the motherboard, Or does the CPU handle PCI-E on X58?


----------



## pippoaacc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Manually set everything, then. See how that works.


No luck. Manually setting everything at the stock values (the same that show up in Auto) still returns an OC Fail post message.


----------



## OCmember

I give, good luck


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> I'm officially out of ideas, I accidentally let it continue after the no video code and i can hear it go into windows, and even managed to launch some music (of course i did this blindly) I even went blindly into the bios and changed settings (lights turned blue so i know i changed things) Which means the mobo, CPU, Ram and PSU and GPU are all seemingly fine ( tested rigorously!), But i cannot get the GPU to post with video on this system anymore. The PCI-E gives power, because i can plug in my GPU and have the fans spin without any PCI-E power connectors in. Have i somehow killed the north bridge / IOH on the motherboard, Or does the CPU handle PCI-E on X58?


I am sorry but I do have to ask, not sure if you did this. Did you test with a different monitor and video cable?


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I am sorry but I do have to ask, not sure if you did this. Did you test with a different monitor and video cable?


I only have the 1 monitor, but i have tested 2 hdmi cables


----------



## Rage19420

My beloved Sabertooth X58 board has bit the dust. It was acting up for the past three months so it's not a complete surprise.

So now I'm in a quandary. Do I grab another Sabertooth board ($200-$250ish) or get current with a X99 platform?

Difference in price is about $700 for new X99 board, Haswell chip (at least) and ram.

I love the platform and my Xeon chip is awesome, just not sure it's worth to put more money into a 6+ year old platform.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I'd be kind of wary replacing a dead X58 motherboard with a used X58 motherboard, but there's no telling how long a different one might last. I'd probably try to find a cheaper X58 board and start setting money aside for a new(er) build. My two cents.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I'd be kind of wary replacing a dead X58 motherboard with a used X58 motherboard, but there's no telling how long a different one might last. I'd probably try to find a cheaper X58 board and start setting money aside for a new(er) build. My two cents.


Yeah I know, i bought the board about 4 years ago used as it is. My exsisting MSI board wasn't playing nice with the Xeon chip so I plunked down $180 at the time for the Sabertooth.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I got mine open box on Newegg maybe six years ago now. Still going strong. Mine hasn't acted up very much. There was a brief period where the POST took obnoxiously long, but that lasted maybe two or three boots.


----------



## xenkw0n

If you're using Windows 10 any other ASUS X58 motherboard should work fine when replacing your dead one. They can be found between $100-$150 used on Ebay pretty regularly if you check.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> If you're using Windows 10 any other ASUS X58 motherboard should work fine when replacing your dead one. They can be found between $100-$150 used on Ebay pretty regularly if you check.


Yeah, shoulda went that route. Instead i opted to fork over a little under $1k for an X99 build that hasn't gone well at all. Looks like a faulty X99 board sent sparks and smoke out the side of my 1 month old GTX 1070.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420*
> 
> Yeah, shoulda went that route. Instead i opted to fork over a little under $1k for an X99 build that hasn't gone well at all. Looks like a faulty X99 board sent sparks and smoke out the side of my 1 month old GTX 1070.


Hope your card is OK. It's not too late to keep the ol Xeon running. That thing is going to be viable for a few more years I think.


----------



## lowbudgethero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Hope your card is OK. It's not too late to keep the ol Xeon running. That thing is going to be viable *forever*


FIFY


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowbudgethero*
> 
> FIFY


I really am surprised with these things. Even thinking of using my rampage II+x5660 toy as my main rig. But then again I've haven't touched my desktop much since I hooked up a gaming ITX rig to my TV.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

These things won't last forever. Video cards will eventually saturate the PCI-e 2.0 port and frame rates will be quite a bit worse than more modern builds from that alone. That would only apply to gamers anyway.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> These things won't last forever. Video cards will eventually saturate the PCI-e 2.0 port and frame rates will be quite a bit worse than more modern builds from that alone. That would only apply to gamers anyway.


I have added this Lady to my X58 setup:


----------



## lowbudgethero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> These things won't last forever. Video cards will eventually saturate the PCI-e 2.0 port and frame rates will be quite a bit worse than more modern builds from that alone. That would only apply to gamers anyway.


I was joking, but we're closing in on 10 years of being relevant and not holding back gaming and some application performance


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> These things won't last forever. Video cards will eventually saturate the PCI-e 2.0 port and frame rates will be quite a bit worse than more modern builds from that alone. That would only apply to gamers anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I have added this Lady to my X58 setup:
Click to expand...

Very nice! When EVGA wants to make something good they do it pretty well most of the time









Do tell us how it does with benches, etc


----------



## AgentJadeD

I've just added another GTX 970 to my setup. 3DMark Fire Strike 17769.

I have a 3.5" SLi Bridge on order, so I can overclock the GPU's and not worry about the heat. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Very nice! When EVGA wants to make something good they do it pretty well most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell us how it does with benches, etc


I have done just one Bench with Unigine Valley Benchmark :


----------



## Knoxx29

Hi lads.

Two days ago i have OC'ed my CPU's at 4.5GHz, since then i have been playing Games for hours and hours and no crash or BSOD, I have used Aida Stability test for more than 2 hours no crash no BSOD but when i run Prime95 after 15 minutes BSOD.

A friend of mine said that Prime95 it's for testing CPU's at stock speed and not for OC'ed CPUs.

What should i believe, it's my System stable or unstable?


----------



## gofasterstripes

If it's crashed in P95 it's not stable. Your friend is wrong, it's a good test, just not a fast one. A full test would be 8 hours for small/large and 24 for blend.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> If it's crashed in P95 it's not stable. Your friend is wrong, it's a good test, just not a fast one. A full test would be 8 hours for small/large and 24 for blend.


As i have already said for 2 days i have been playing Games and not crash if was unstable it should crash when playing Games too, one more thing, why it doesn't crash when testing the Systems it with Aida?


----------



## gofasterstripes

I guess it didn't crash then because they didn't trigger the error









It's not fully stable until it never crashes, but you have to decide how long you are prepared to stress test it. Personally, my 4GHz OC is tested to 8 hours with P95, 24 hours P95 blend and 8 hours IBT Max (~12GB). That's pretty stable







It also has not crashed at these settings ever, when being used 'normally'.

I have had configurations that will pass all but one of those tests, but then I have deemed the system unstable and started again.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> I guess it didn't crash then because they didn't trigger the error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not fully stable until it never crashes, but you have to decide how long you are prepared to stress test it. Personally, my 4GHz OC is tested to 8 hours with P95, 24 hours P95 blend and 8 hours IBT Max (~12GB). That's pretty stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has not crashed at these settings ever, when being used 'normally'.
> 
> I have had configurations that will pass all but one of those tests, but then I have deemed the system unstable and started again.


I would never put my CPU 8 hours running Prime95, that's abuse of your CPU, btw i will keep the 4.5GHz even if i got the BSOD while testing with Prime95, if the system crash while gaming then i will do something.


----------



## OCmember

What version of P95 is it? I think the latest crashes most good setups cause of some AVX instructions er something... I don't think our chips even use them or can use them.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> What version of P95 is it? I think the latest crashes most good setups cause of some AVX instructions er something... I don't think our chips even use them or can use them.


I am using the latest.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> What version of P95 is it? I think the latest crashes most good setups cause of some AVX instructions er something... I don't think our chips even use them or can use them.
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the latest.
Click to expand...

Try version 26.6


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Try version 26.6


Already done and it didn't crash, btw Prime95 was running for 3 hours without BSOD, i have stopped the test because for me 3 hours are enough.


----------



## letard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Already done and it didn't crash, btw Prime95 was running for 3 hours without BSOD, i have stopped the test because for me 3 hours are enough.


I test 30mins to a hour on prime 95 nd IBT nd then start using it everyday. Mostly i game and everyday internet. My bigest stability isses have always been power saving features so as long as those are stable im fine. If its stable for what you use it for but might crash in heavy benching i wouldnt fix it unless you are benchmarking or stress testing often


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *letard*
> 
> I test 30mins to a hour on prime 95 nd IBT nd then start using it everyday. Mostly i game and everyday internet. My bigest stability isses have always been power saving features so as long as those are stable im fine. If its stable for what you use it for but might crash in heavy benching i wouldnt fix it unless you are benchmarking or stress testing often


I have been Gaming a lot in the last two days and no problems at all, so as you said for what i need it it's stable, i am using 1.317V but i dont think that's the problem otherwise it would crash with both Prime95, and temperatures are more than acceptable.


----------



## Cyberpunk2077

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> I have added this Lady to my X58 setup:


That's a awesome looking card. Can you please do a gaming benchmark,like a gta v,rise of tomb raider e.t.c ? Thanks.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyberpunk2077*
> 
> That's a awesome looking card. Can you please do a gaming benchmark,like a gta v,rise of tomb raider e.t.c ? Thanks.


Sorry but i dont play none of those Games


----------



## scubabum

With the release of DX12 there has been some speculation that 6 & 8 core processors (our beloved Xeons!) will see increased
utilization because DX12 has increased potential to facilitate coding that draws on all available CPU cores.

The conventional "Wisdom" says that for gaming, once you've got 4 cores it's higher clock frequency that matters, not more cores.

If this is true (I believe it is), than a 4 core X5687 Xeon @ 3.6 gHz will out perform a 6 core W3690 @ 3.47 gHz even though the
W3690 is rated as being over 32% more powerful:

https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp%5B%5D=1313&cmp%5B%5D=1275

Has anybody ever tested this on identically set-up systems ?


----------



## OCmember

AFAIK Vulkan and DX12 will accept 6 CPU cores for gpu rendering. With DX11 even DX11.1 the interface is limited to 1 core for GPU rendering, no matter how many cores the cpu has.

Anyone feel free to correct me if I am wrong.

A small crowd of people buy those chips and do NOT overclock them. Would you like to discuss the differences between those two, DX12, and gaming, while not overclocked?


----------



## Vipu

Only when dev makes cpu:s to work on many cores, so no they are not gonna do that.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Releasing the API is only half the process. Developers have to implement it. It's akin to Intel including new instruction sets, but it only matters if programs actually use them.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Releasing the API is only half the process. Developers have to implement it. It's akin to Intel including new instruction sets, but it only matters if programs actually use them.


Yes but it will be a lot easier to do so now whereas in the past this was all work placed on the developers. We will see this implemented as it opens up the door to access more power for better graphics a lot easier than it has ever been. In this case I would say that yes, this will breathe new life into these older X58 6 core Xeon machines. Eventually. And only for engines that get optimized to use the new instruction sets in DX12.


----------



## J Burgen

Been lurking for a while, good to see the X58's still going strong!

http://valid.x86.fr/6x56s8


----------



## pippoaacc

So finally I could get it boot by following the advice of setting ALL the voltages manually. I'm on air, and my only goal was to achieve a stable 4.00ghz, which I did via 160 bclk @ 1,206vcore. Anything more on bclk or less on vcore crashes on p95 small fft after about 3 minutes. At this setup I can run flawlessly BUT I'm a bit hot. TCase ("CPU" in AIDA64) hovers around 70-73 on full load and 50 on idle, but what bothers me is that Realtemp reports cores hitting 92 as you can see in the attached picture. Now, Intel says our limit on Westmere is 81 Case, and I am 71, so it should be safe enough, am I correct?
Ram has to run at 1,66 as per sticks specs, and QPI/VTT is therefore 1,215 to keep it under the 0,5 delta from Ram voltage.
C-states, P-States and EIST have to be disabled to allow me proper responsiveness on real-time audio applications (that was the case evene at stock speeds)
If anyone can look at the picture and tell me if I can sleep fine that's a gift!


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pippoaacc*
> 
> So finally I could get it boot by following the advice of setting ALL the voltages manually. I'm on air, and my only goal was to achieve a stable 4.00ghz, which I did via 160 bclk @ 1,206vcore. Anything more on bclk or less on vcore crashes on p95 small fft after about 3 minutes. At this setup I can run flawlessly BUT I'm a bit hot. TCase ("CPU" in AIDA64) hovers around 70-73 on full load and 50 on idle, but what bothers me is that Realtemp reports cores hitting 92 as you can see in the attached picture. Now, Intel says our limit on Westmere is 81 Case, and I am 71, so it should be safe enough, am I correct?
> Ram has to run at 1,66 as per sticks specs, and QPI/VTT is therefore 1,215 to keep it under the 0,5 delta from Ram voltage.
> C-states, P-States and EIST have to be disabled to allow me proper responsiveness on real-time audio applications (that was the case evene at stock speeds)
> If anyone can look at the picture and tell me if I can sleep fine that's a gift!


That is very hot for these chips at the speed and voltages you're using. What kind of cooler are you using? Even a 212 Evo would keep these around 70 under full load typically. I would trust real temp more than AIDA.


----------



## pippoaacc

I'm on a AC Freezer 13 pro co (225w TDP). It is indeed weird. Please note that Core Temp as well says "cores" are around 90 and CPU is 70. Now, isn't that correct? I mean TCASE is indeed supposed to be almost 20 lower than TJ right? If that's the case, then intel says tcase max is 81.3 and I'm 70. In fact, I saw throttling only for a very brief spike at 94 TJ (75 cpu).


----------



## xenkw0n

Still, i've never seen temps like that in Real Temp even the one time I simply held down my cooler with leftover thermal paste just to quickly test the capability of a motherboard with overclocking. With a cooler like that I would just assume you have bad contact and would try to re-seat the cooler. If you're not under load then 50c won't do any damage so there's no rush but for long-time use I would give it a try.


----------



## pippoaacc

So, thermal compound is new and positioning seems fine. The only thing could be that the cooler, due to power phases position on the ud7, is not optimally oriented, it's 90 degrees conpared to the airflow in the case instead of being in line with it if it makes sense (in other words, the fan faces the floor instead of the back or front of the case), but could that make such a difference??


----------



## jura11

Hi there

Can you try to download HWInfo or SIV64 and check temperature there?

Regarding temps not sure there,what thermal paste you are using ?

I remember I've used Thermalright HR02 and my temps under load has been in 60's with 4.2GHz OC and paste I've used ShinEtsu,with better paste like is Gelid GC Extreme or Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut temps will be better off course

I've not used RealTemp for while,as on this monitoring app I've got strange reading

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## pippoaacc

I can try thay tonight. Though, readings are the same in AIDA64, realtemp and Core Temp. The gap between tcase and tj is always around 20C


----------



## hiccy

Please can I join? http://valid.x86.fr/snaa5s

Cross flashed P6T Deluxe V2, wondering if I swap the OROM for the firewire if it will remove the bug at startup?


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

The X58 has been sold, got a Rampage IV Gene!







Going to have some fun aided by a Predator!


----------



## X584EVA

I've been getting a few BSOD's lately so I need to test my overclock again, and maybe tweak a few voltages.

One voltage I never touched is the CPU PLL. Mines at the lowest 1.81v. Is this a setting that needs any attention at all. I seem to remember a lot of people leaving it at the lowest with the Xeons.

Latest error was 0x1e which according to the i7 guide says increase vcore. However all the rest have been 0xd1 which point to QPI or RAM voltage. I've been getting some Nvidia driver crashes too so somethings wrong somewhere.

Currently I'm at 200x21 with 1.2825 vcore and 1.2625 QPI which has been rock solid for months. Maybe the chip has deteriorated a bit?

Anyway I will test my ram first at stock clocks to rule that one out, given all the 0xd1's I have had.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> I've been getting a few BSOD's lately so I need to test my overclock again, and maybe tweak a few voltages.
> 
> One voltage I never touched is the CPU PLL. Mines at the lowest 1.81v. Is this a setting that needs any attention at all. I seem to remember a lot of people leaving it at the lowest with the Xeons.
> 
> Latest error was 0x1e which according to the i7 guide says increase vcore. However all the rest have been 0xd1 which point to QPI or RAM voltage. I've been getting some Nvidia driver crashes too so somethings wrong somewhere.
> 
> Currently I'm at 200x21 with 1.2825 vcore and 1.2625 QPI which has been rock solid for months. Maybe the chip has deteriorated a bit?
> 
> Anyway I will test my ram first at stock clocks to rule that one out, given all the 0xd1's I have had.


If you're running into graphics driver crashes I would first downclock your graphics card a bit and see if that fixes it. Every time I've had a system for a bit and starting getting BSOD's out of nowhere it could usually be attributed to a dying graphics card. Especially if you game a lot.


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> If you're running into graphics driver crashes I would first downclock your graphics card a bit and see if that fixes it. Every time I've had a system for a bit and starting getting BSOD's out of nowhere it could usually be attributed to a dying graphics card. Especially if you game a lot.


Yes I think the GPU is a potential culprit. I started getting problems with forza horizon 3. Sometimes the game would crash to desktop but others it would also crash with the 0xd1 BSOD. Then with Gears 4 the game would sometimes lock up and i would have to force quit and restart. I've also had a couple of BSOD's just at the desktop though.

Also on the latest couple of drivers I was getting the occasional black screen flicker. I thought maybe it was a failed HDCP handshake but maybe not. I have rolled back to an older driver and it has stopped doing it so I don't know.

I run Laithans custom bios on my card from this forum and it's been fine. I also clocked it back to standard but gears still locked up. My 980Ti was actually a 'display model' I bought for cheap so I don't know how much hammer it's had prior to me getting it.

Given all the 0xd1's I've had I'm going to give memtest a long run first to rule that out. But yeah, I think it might be the GPU. I didn't actually know they could cause BSOD's.


----------



## xenkw0n

Yep, drivers too. Honestly, anything can give you a BSOD. Even failed motherboard devices if you have them enabled. Glad the driver rollback helped. Nvidia is known for neglecting previous generations with new drivers once new cards come out (i.e. 10xx series and you using a 9xx series with a new driver).


----------



## X584EVA

Well I've done a 12 hour run of memtest86+ and currently 2 hours into Prime95. Zero issues so I think my RAM and CPU overclock are probably fine. Must be the GPU.

I will under clock it a little and hopefully it holds up until I can get a 1080Ti or new AMD Vega.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Volt mod it!


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Yep, drivers too. Honestly, anything can give you a BSOD. Even failed motherboard devices if you have them enabled. Glad the driver rollback helped. Nvidia is known for neglecting previous generations with new drivers once new cards come out (i.e. 10xx series and you using a 9xx series with a new driver).


Nvidia drivers 373.06 and 372.90 are just giving me bad headaches on my 1080 Classified.

372.90: my monitor turn black and then come back normally with an error that says: video driver crashed

373.06: i launch Evga software and my card and everything is fine but sometimes when i play games and then i close it my GPU keeps running at 1721, it doesn't down clock, i have to select on evga software the Kboost button to boost the card and after that deselect it and the card down clock once again.


----------



## OCmember

@Knoxx29 Are you aware that there is a memory issue with the Nvidia cards? It's predominantly on the GTX 1070 cards that use Micron memory, but there have been some reports of crashing on the 1080 cards. Not sure if it's related. This is only if you are overclocking the memory, apparently.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> @Knoxx29 Are you aware that there is a memory issue with the Nvidia cards? It's predominantly on the GTX 1070 cards that use Micron memory, but there have been some reports of crashing on the 1080 cards. Not sure if it's related. This is only if you are overclocking the memory, apparently.


I didn't know that, the memory it's 1866 and it's running at 1600+ so it's not even OC'ed but down clock it.

I will rollback to two previous drivers versio and see if the issue persist.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> I didn't know that, the memory it's 1866 and it's running at 1600+ so it's not even OC'ed but down clock it.
> 
> I will rollback to two previous drivers versio and see if the issue persist.


They're talking about the memory on the graphics card, not your RAM.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> They're talking about the memory on the graphics card, not your RAM.










the card it's not Overclocked


----------



## xenkw0n

Even a factory overclock can cause issues. I.E. my old GTX 285 runs fine when I downclock it to the actual Nvidia rated specs but if I don't do that my games crash because it was an overclocked model.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Some cards are set to run at different voltages which can be annoying to troubleshoot. The software voltage is normally the VID and not what the card is running at.

I would plug in another GPU if you have another and see if you run into the same issues.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Some cards are set to run at different voltages which can be annoying to troubleshoot. The software voltage is normally the VID and not what the card is running at.
> 
> I would plug in another GPU if you have another and see if you run into the same issues.


I have already done that and everything works perfectly, all this mess started just with the 372.90 and 373.06 drivers
With the 372.70 driver there wasn't any issue.


----------



## Vipu

Anyone have xeon 56xx and gtx1080 or titan xp?
How much is fps lagging behind some newer cpus?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Anyone have xeon 56xx and gtx1080 or titan xp?
> How much is fps lagging behind some newer cpus?


Have a 5670 and a Titan X Maxwell on 1080p, games are fine if that helps your question.


----------



## Vipu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Have a 5670 and a Titan X Maxwell on 1080p, games are fine if that helps your question.


Not really but thx, I want to know how much worse fps/performance we get in games with these xeons than some skylakes.
With toptier gpu:s like 1080 and titan xp, about 20% less fps average maybe?


----------



## OCmember

Check this article. Appears to me that games can be CPU bottleneck with a Pascal Titan X and a 5960X @ 1080p

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-summary/gears-of-war-4-pc-vga-graphics-performance-benchmark-review.html


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Anyone have xeon 56xx and gtx1080 or titan xp?
> How much is fps lagging behind some newer cpus?


Hi there

I think I've posted my benchmark with Titan X "Maxwell" like on X5670 and other CPU,difference between the i7-4790k OC to 4.6GHz hasn't been massive in any benches,I think only few FPS and in games,no issues at all,personally think games on Xeon has run bit better if I can compare them to i7-4790k and right now have i7-5820k which is totally different in many cases

I would say,you will need to OC yours X56xx to bit higher speed if you will be running GTX1080 or TXP

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## xenkw0n

Isn't Gears of War 4 a bad port though? They're never optimized properly.


----------



## ferik20

Hey guys,

I am new member here, and I must say that I have learned a lot from reading the X58 Xeon club. This website thought me most of the stuff I know about overclocking!!! I received my *X5680* yesterday for my ASUS P6X58D Premium MB and I have been trying to OC this chip for an entire day! For this chip to be stable at *4.42Ghz* I need to raise the *CPU core voltage to 1.496v* and also I have to raise *QPI/VTT to 1.35v*.....*I HAVE NEVER INCREASED QPI/VTT BEYOND 1.35v*!!!!

Also under Prime95 the temperatures are around 65 to 70 Celsius!!! Under regular load the temperatures would barely pass 40 Celsius and in games it runs at around 55 Celsius!!! I am overclocking this chip because I use it for video rendering and the temperatures the result of liquid cooling with Coarsair H75 .

My question Is that... *Would this Vcore at 1.496v kill this X5680 chip?* This is a 130 Watt chip as oppose to 95 Watt that are the rest of the Westmere chips!!! I read through some previous posts and there were many mixed answers!!!! I would appreciate any inputs from your experiences!!!


----------



## xenkw0n

That high of voltage will really push your chip to the brink. It will wear down a lot faster. Some chips just have a limit where once you cross a certain point in overclocking it takes a lot more voltage to keep it stable. Try 4.2 or something and see how much vcore you need. Also, how much RAM (how many dimm's are you using) and whats your QPI/Cache frequencies?


----------



## ferik20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> That high of voltage will really push your chip to the brink. It will wear down a lot faster. Some chips just have a limit where once you cross a certain point in overclocking it takes a lot more voltage to keep it stable. Try 4.2 or something and see how much vcore you need. Also, how much RAM (how many dimm's are you using) and whats your QPI/Cache frequencies?


HI,
Thank you for your response! My QPI frequently is 3152mhz and I have 6 dimms of 4GB ram, total of 24GB!!!It seems like that the chip is stable at 4.2GHz with 1.38v CPU core voltage! Also hyper threading is enabled because of video rendering that it comes in handy. I was really hoping for a 4.5-4.6 OC with this chip. I have another rig with the same motherboard and a X5670. That's a 95 watt chip, but that one doesn't get stable anywhere beyond 4.2GHz either!


----------



## ferik20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ferik20*
> 
> HI,
> Thank you for your response! My QPI frequently is 3068
> mhz and I have 6 dimms of 4GB ram, total of 24GB!!!It seems like that the chip is stable at 4.2GHz with 1.38v CPU core voltage! Also hyper threading is enabled because of video rendering that it comes in handy. I was really hoping for a 4.5-4.6 OC with this chip. I have another rig with the same motherboard and a X5670. That's a 95 watt chip, but that one doesn't get stable anywhere beyond 4.2GHz either!


I am also adding pictures of my bios. Maybe I have been doing this wrong!





I have set the CPU core voltage at 1.4500, but since LLC is enabled to achieve stability, I get 1.480v - 1.496v while in windows!


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Anyone have xeon 56xx and gtx1080 or titan xp?
> How much is fps lagging behind some newer cpus?


I have 2 x 5677 + Gtx 1080 classified ( OC'ed )

Frankly i never care to know if my system is behind some newer cpus, as long as the system do the job that's all what i care.

90 FPS in Titanfall that's all what i need


----------



## trezn0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipu*
> 
> Anyone have xeon 56xx and gtx1080 or titan xp?
> How much is fps lagging behind some newer cpus?


Cannot speak for nv Pascal, but I recently swapped the X5650 @ 4.2 for a 6850K @ 4.5 while keeping 2x 980Tis and i notice little to no difference in avg FPS in UHD resolutions.
But there are way fewer dips into low FPS numbers.
Mainly speaking of GTA5 and Witcher3.


----------



## J Burgen

Didn't "Quote"


----------



## J Burgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ferik20*
> 
> I am also adding pictures of my bios. Maybe I have been doing this wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have set the CPU core voltage at 1.4500, but since LLC is enabled to achieve stability, I get 1.480v - 1.496v while in windows!


Three month's after getting my 5670 it decided it didn't like me manually setting my "DRAM" or "UCLK" frequencies and wouldn't boot unless they were set to [Auto]
So I decided to put all my settings back to [Auto] and start overclocking just the BCLK and see what happens.

It seems to simple, but I can get to 4.7 GHz doing it this way.

Try putting all your settings back to default [Auto] including your Ram.
Put "AI Overclocking Tuner" to [Manual] and set your "BCLK" to [170] or whatever.


----------



## ferik20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *J Burgen*
> 
> Three month's after getting my 5670 it decided it didn't like me manually setting my "DRAM" or "UCLK" frequencies and wouldn't boot unless they were set to [Auto]
> So I decided to put all my settings back to [Auto] and start overclocking just the BCLK and see what happens.
> 
> It seems to simple, but I can get to 4.7 GHz doing it this way.
> 
> Try putting all your settings back to default [Auto] including your Ram.
> Put "AI Overclocking Tuner" to [Manual] and set your "BCLK" to [170] or whatever.


That is a great OC!!! Really nice. Unfortunately my motherboard tends to run my ram at 1065mhz instead of 1600mhz that it's rated and also I get blue screens right away with at method.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ferik20*
> 
> That is a great OC!!! Really nice. Unfortunately my motherboard tends to run my ram at 1065mhz instead of 1600mhz that it's rated and also I get blue screens right away with at method.


Normally when you increase your BLCK your ram speed automatically increase too, my board support 1333 ram and mine it's rated 1866 but they are running at 1600+, if i increase my BLCK to 180 i will have 5.0GHz and the ram will run at 2000mhz but because i dont need 5.0ghz for me 1600+ it's ok.

Right now i am running dual 5677 OC'ed 4.5GHz 1.34V


----------



## ferik20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Normally when you increase your BLCK your ram speed automatically increase too, my board support 1333 ram and mine it's rated 1866 but they are running at 1600+, if i increase my BLCK to 180 i will have 5.0GHz and the ram will run at 2000mhz but because i dont need 5.0ghz for me 1600+ it's ok.
> 
> Right now i am running dual 5677 OC'ed 4.5GHz 1.34V


These are all great voltages that you guys are showing. I have to go to 1.55 Vcore to stabilize at 4.5Ghz. Looks like my X5680 is a terrible piece of silicone!!!


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ferik20*
> 
> These are all great voltages that you guys are showing. I have to go to 1.55 Vcore to stabilize at 4.5Ghz. Looks like my X5680 is a terrible piece of silicone!!!


Unfortunately that's the way how it works, some cpu OC better than others, just a curiosity, have you tried to OC with HT disabled?

I know you have it enable because you need it, but would you mind to give it a try just to see how far you can OC without HT.


----------



## xenkw0n

It could also be your motherboard if you've tried more than 1 chip in it and they had similar limits. I tried 1 processor in 2 different X58 motherboards (same model and BIOS revision, though) and the one motherboard required me to use 1.32v at 4.0ghz while the other only required 1.25v at 4.0ghz to be completely stable.


----------



## ferik20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Unfortunately that's the way how it works, some cpu OC better than others, just a curiosity, have you tried to OC with HT disabled?
> 
> I know you have it enable because you need it, but would you mind to give it a try just to see how far you can OC without HT.


Yes I would definitely look at it without HT just for my curiosity as well.


----------



## ferik20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> It could also be your motherboard if you've tried more than 1 chip in it and they had similar limits. I tried 1 processor in 2 different X58 motherboards (same model and BIOS revision, though) and the one motherboard required me to use 1.32v at 4.0ghz while the other only required 1.25v at 4.0ghz to be completely stable.


I also tried x5670 on this motherboard as well a month ago. And the results were similar. At 4.2GHz it was stable but anything higher required lots of voltage. You are probably correct!


----------



## X584EVA

Damn these BSOD's are a nightmare!

I wish I could pinpoint the problem. Just got a 0x124 hardware fault, the first of that type with most being 0xd1.

I've run memtest for 12 hours and prime95 for 6 hours with no problems. All temps fine too. Then all of a sudden it blue screens at the desktop









Anyway all mobo settings now set to auto so we will see what happens now. i thought it was the GPU going faulty, still might be but maybe not.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Damn these BSOD's are a nightmare!
> 
> I wish I could pinpoint the problem. Just got a 0x124 hardware fault, the first of that type with most being 0xd1.
> 
> I've run memtest for 12 hours and prime95 for 6 hours with no problems. All temps fine too. Then all of a sudden it blue screens at the desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway all mobo settings now set to auto so we will see what happens now. i thought it was the GPU going faulty, still might be but maybe not.


0x124 is generally due to the VTT being too high or too low for the current settings so play around with it a bit.


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> 0x124 is generally due to the VTT being too high or too low for the current settings so play around with it a bit.


Thing is though, the overclock has been fine at 1.28 vcore and 1.265 qpi for months, heavily stress tested too. Running 200x21 and 3200 uncore. I've also tried them both at 1.3 as I know those are still within safe spec yet it still blue screened.

Everything was fine until I got Forza horizon 3. Then I started getting a few BSOD's in that game. But lots of other people had crashes so i thought nothing of it. Then I got Gears 4 and in that occasionally the game would just freeze. No crash to desktop but the screen would freeze and audio would continue. During this period I have also been getting black screen flicker for a couple of seconds. I have removed my GPU overclock and that seems to have stopped so far.

So everything to me pointed to a GPU problem. But since those games I've been getting blue screens while just at the desktop doing nothing. Can a faulty GPU cause these blue screens?

So far I've had 0xD1 (mostly), then one 0x1e and the latest today a 0x124.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Thing is though, the overclock has been fine at 1.28 vcore and 1.265 qpi for months, heavily stress tested too. Running 200x21 and 3200 uncore. I've also tried them both at 1.3 as I know those are still within safe spec yet it still blue screened.
> 
> Everything was fine until I got Forza horizon 3. Then I started getting a few BSOD's in that game. But lots of other people had crashes so i thought nothing of it. Then I got Gears 4 and in that occasionally the game would just freeze. No crash to desktop but the screen would freeze and audio would continue. During this period I have also been getting black screen flicker for a couple of seconds. I have removed my GPU overclock and that seems to have stopped so far.
> 
> So everything to me pointed to a GPU problem. But since those games I've been getting blue screens while just at the desktop doing nothing. Can a faulty GPU cause these blue screens?
> 
> So far I've had 0xD1 (mostly), then one 0x1e and the latest today a 0x124.


95% sure that's GPU related then. Did you update drivers when this started? Try downclocking the card a little?


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> 95% sure that's GPU related then. Did you update drivers when this started? Try downclocking the card a little?


Yes I updated drivers for the new games, but I have now rolled back to an older driver (with DDU) but still blue screens. I have set my GPU back to stock clocks. The flickering seems to have stopped but still getting the occasional blue screen.

I'm also wondering if the PSU is on the blink. It's a 1200w Be quet Pro so good quality and plenty powerful, but it is 8+ years old.

As I have said I've run memtest, run prime95, and also run Furmark for long periods of time. CPU max temps are ~70c during stress test and ~60c under normal loads. GPU tops out about 52c. Watercooled. No crashes but then it can just go at the desktop while under no load.

It's only started since these last couple of Microsoft games. I have had some trouble with the WinStore though like many others. So I'm going to see what happens at stock clocks for a couple of days and then maybe look at doing a clean Windows install. You never know.

It would be nice if the BSOD errors could give a much more detailed account of what went wrong though


----------



## X584EVA

Hmm I have just had Prime95 crash at stock CPU clocks. Prime95 has stopped working not a bsod.

Maybe the chip is going bad, the IMC perhaps.

Then i run it again, been going for 2 hours now and all fine. It's like there's an intermittent issue with something.


----------



## phosphene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Hmm I have just had Prime95 crash at stock CPU clocks. Prime95 has stopped working not a bsod.
> 
> Maybe the chip is going bad, the IMC perhaps.
> 
> Then i run it again, been going for 2 hours now and all fine. It's like there's an intermittent issue with something.


It definitely sounds like a strange problem! I ran into something similar with my x5650. It would pass stress testing at 4.4GHz (no HT), then some games would close suddenly while playing. I found that I needed to disable C1E stepping (other C-states already disabled) and feed a little more voltage to vcore to avoid games crashing.

Looking at your settings, it's surprising that you were able to be stable at 4.2 HT with only 1.28v. I had gotten close at 1.2975v, but ran into problems with games. These are cheap chips, I'd consider giving it a bit more! Also, I had the best luck keeping vcore and QPI/VTT separated by .04v like they are in stock settings.


----------



## bill1024

I have found many times blue screens to be a ram problem.
Maybe run memtest on each stick one at a time, just to eliminate a faulty ram stick . Not sure if you did that already, sorry if I missed that in one of your posts.
Can't hurt and that would be one thing out of the picture.


----------



## X584EVA

I've been doing Prime95 tests all day, both with my overclock and at auto stock.

It seems I can run the small FFT test just fine, but the blend test eventually crashes after 20-30mins. Either with my OC or at stock. No BSOD's yet today though just the app crash.

From what I gather, being able to pass small fft but fail blend points to a RAM issue. Yet I have already memtested that for 12 hours and got zero errors. I will try it again overnight and see what happens. Are there any better RAM testers?

Most of my BSOD's have been 0xd1 too which point at QPI or RAM. I've tried both vcore and QPI set at 1.3v and still got a BSOD while playing a game. My current voltages have been rock solid for months. Initially I confirmed the overclock months ago with 24 hours each of IBT, Prime and Memtest, so I know it was rock solid. Only started getting issues this last week.

Also I have the RAM locked in at 1.51v, the lowest setting and what it's rated at. Tried it at 1.55v too and still the odd BSOD and game crash / lock up.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Try to memtest 1 stick at a time. Also you can use prime custom test and up the memory allocated to 85% of total memory.


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> Try to memtest 1 stick at a time. Also you can use prime custom test and up the memory allocated to 85% of total memory.


What will testing 1 stick change though if all 3 already pass?


----------



## bill1024

I would do memtest one stick at a time and do 3 or 4 passes each stick.
Seems like something went bad over time.
You can raise the VVT and CPU to 1.35v and ram to 1.6 or 1.65v and see if that does the trick ,then work you way back down.

As far as memtest I have an Ubuntu linux boot CD and at the start it gives the option to boot to memtest.
That's how I do it.


----------



## bill1024

With all the gold contacts, and gold tarnishes over time, I have reseated every connection, 24pin power, 8 pin CPU, each mem stick and reseat the CPU , and that fixed intermittent problems. A bad connection can cause issues.

Swap keyboard and mouse if you can, I had a bad keyboard that drove me nuts once, all kinds of issue, freezed up, blue screens.
It drove me nuts, was the last thing a swapped out too after swapping PSU, GPU ect.....

Good luck, I sure hope you find it.


----------



## OCmember

Here is what I do to stress test:
800K both small and large paks on 26.6 P95 (mainly for memory stability)
IBT half amount of ram
Real Bench. If Real bench doesn't read the system right it's a good indication something is still not stable. If it reads it right and fails during the test, you can be sure the system is unstable. Real bench is not so much a CPU stress test but a sub system test (Memory, GPU, QPI, Uncore, South bridge, North Bridge, etc)


----------



## X584EVA

I will have a crack at some more testing tomorrow, thanks. Tired of it for one day.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> What will testing 1 stick change though if all 3 already pass?


If only certain cells on one stick are bad, it gets harder to detect. Narrow it down to the one stick that is most likely bad.


----------



## 99belle99

I used to get BSOD and the cause was I had my RAM set to 1T and was suppose to be set to 2T. I used to run memtest at 1T and it never detected a problem.


----------



## X584EVA

Well I have done some individual RAM testing. All fine in memtest it seems. Tried increasing RAM voltage, vcore and QPI but still same occasional BSOD's. Also does it at stock auto.

Now I have formatted all my drives and done a fresh Windows 10 install. I had zero problems then they started when I got Forza Horizon and Gears 4. Given that there have been loads of people having trouble with the WinStore (including myself), I thought maybe something has become corrupt on a hard drive or something. Or there was a dodgy driver somewhere. It's worth a try anyway.

The only other hardware issue I have had is with my Soundblaster Z, where that would crash occasionally in certain apps. Just the card would crash giving me weird sound nothing else. Anyway the drivers for that aren't installed at the moment. I think that is just ****ty Win10 drivers.

I'm up and running now and wont be installing anything else for a good week and will see what happens. Obviously if I start getting the BSOD's again then I have a problem elsewhere.


----------



## X584EVA

Welp scratch that. Just BSOD's with a 0x124 WHEA Uncorrectable. That's two of those now with most being 0xD1's.

Given that I can pass 12 hours plus of memtest, and I'm on a clean Windows install, and I am getting Prime95 issues (program crash) even at stock CPU. I'm going to hazard a guess that the CPU is failing intermittently.

I don't think it's the RAM. So it must be either the CPU, MOBO or PSU. I think CPU is the most likely candidate, no?

Just gonna grab another off Ebay and try it I suppose. Or I could stick my old 920 in for a bit and see what happens.

It's all a major PITA though as I'm running watercooling so it aint a 5 minute job


----------



## OCmember

The first rule of Fight Club is you don't trust Memtest
The second rule of Fight Club is you DOON'T truust Memtest

Same garbage happens to me until I started running 800K Min & Max FTTs (and in-place) with P95 26.6 which started showing errors. Only thing Memtest is good for is getting excited over the higher percentage score as the test passes time. My RAM kit turned out to need more than the specified adv. voltages to run the timings


----------



## X584EVA

My RAM has run fine at stock 1.51v for months. Plus I already tried it at 1.6v and still BSOD, and with stock CPU clocks.

Having said that, I can run the default Small FFT test in prime just fine. But the blend test crashes the program after a bit, even at stock CPU.

Whenever I have had RAM issues in the past memtest has picked them up. I must have run 60 hours total of it now and not a single error.

Oh well, just gonna have to strip the thing down and do some further testing. Luckily I have my old CPU and RAM which are both fine so I should be able to find out which one is the culprit. If any.


----------



## OCmember

you are wrong about memtest

that is all


----------



## gofasterstripes

Yo.

Back up with an internet connection again*









I've always used Memtest86+ not Memtest. It's shown up errors when I had them.

But then what do I know I run p95 and BOINC for, like, hours









If any test thing shows an error, as long as it's not totally repeatable and instant [ie probably a compatability issue] then I'd be investigating in several ways/other tests. Drop the timings CMD rate and freq to stock and see if it goes away - well that's what I'd do. You want to find a situation where you can do x and it's OK and then do y and it's not.

It could be a cache issue? It could be a voltage stability issue [memtest won't load up the rest of the system so the voltages may sag further under more general use?]. It could be a single out of spec rail on your PSU.

Having read what you have said/done already, *I'd start by trying another known-good PSU*. Perhaps a new one you can return for free?

But I'm just this guy on the internets, so YMMV.

*DD-WRT and an old D-Link router in Client Mode allowing me to picup a weak public AP - can't wait any more for the Ziggo cable to be installed!


----------



## X584EVA

Yeah I have been using 86+, and it's always shown up errors for me in the past too.

I've considered the PSU as a potential. When my issues first started it appeared to be a GPU problem. And at the time I was also getting some black screen flicker. Removing the GPU's overclock (which again has been rock solid for months) stopped it.

It's a 1200w PSU so plenty powerful, but is 8+ years old.

Anyway I will have it on the bench later where I can test further.


----------



## gofasterstripes

It's likely in an 8Y/O PSU the electrolytic capacitors will have degraded/dried out and therefore the rails will be out of spec, or perhaps increased ripple will be present.

Certainly worth investigating if no joy another way.


----------



## mohiuddin

@jura11 brother, what are the voltages for your 4.2ghz oc? And uncore speed.


----------



## mohiuddin

@X584EVA, try rubbing connectors of ram with eraser . It helped me a lot sometimes.


----------



## X584EVA

Well it's not the RAM I'm pretty sure. Threw my old sticks in and same problem.

I also gave the CPU and IMC a good bump in voltage. Prime95 still crashes (program crash) but seems to take longer. No BSOD's yet at these new voltages though.

I'm not convinced though that my CPU suddenly degraded over night, meaning it needed much higher voltages to run stable. And the Prime issue still persists at stock clocks.

The black screen flicker has happened again a few times, and it seems to only start after the PC has been on a good few hours.

With me seemingly starting to get both CPU and GPU issues around the same time. I think it's quite possible the PSU is starting to fail. Or the MOBO.

I'm going to order a new PSU tomorrow anyway and try that. I hope that solves it and it's not something else. I don't really want to be spending much more money on this old machine. The new PSU isn't too bad because I can use it in my next machine if I get a good one.


----------



## mohiuddin

May be your 24pin motherboard connector is loose.??


----------



## gofasterstripes

I like to think that people rebuild machines before starting troubleshooting


----------



## X584EVA

Yeah i have had every connector out and back in this morning. Full clean out and dusting too.

I just finished the Gears 4 campaign and it didn't lock up at any point. I dunno, maybe it did just need a voltage increase. I will have to run it for a few days and see what happens I suppose. I'm only at 1.31v vcore and 1.3v QPI at the moment, so I'm not exactly pushing it to the limits.

Unfortunately I don't have much spare time at the moment to put into it, otherwise I might get to the bottom of it faster.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X584EVA*
> 
> Yeah i have had every connector out and back in this morning. Full clean out and dusting too.
> 
> I just finished the Gears 4 campaign and it didn't lock up at any point. I dunno, maybe it did just need a voltage increase. I will have to run it for a few days and see what happens I suppose. I'm only at 1.31v vcore and 1.3v QPI at the moment, so I'm not exactly pushing it to the limits.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have much spare time at the moment to put into it, otherwise I might get to the bottom of it faster.


What core speed, cache and QPI are you running at with those voltages? Just curious.


----------



## X584EVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> What core speed, cache and QPI are you running at with those voltages? Just curious.


4.2GHz CPU clock, 3200 uncore with 1600 RAM. 7.2 QPI Link.

I know those new voltages are reasonable, and perhaps my previous voltages were a little low (1.281 vcore, 1.262 QPI).

But I assure you only 2 weeks ago they were 100% stable. The overclock was initially confirmed with 24 hours of Prime, LinX and Mem86+ each. It's been solid for months without a single BSOD, and I've stressed it many times with games etc.

Now all of a sudden I start getting BSOD's, either under load or just at the desktop. Prime95 the program crashes on a blend test (even with my old RAM sticks, even with the new voltages). And also with the MOBO set to stock auto.

Simultaneously I have started getting a fair amount of black screen flicker. It only happens occasionaly (same as the BSOD's or game crashes). The screen goes black for about 2 seconds then it recovers.

The new voltages seem like they have stabalized things a bit, although I need to test further. But I'm sure something else is going on.


----------



## CaptainTripps

I would like a spot! http://valid.x86.fr/3i7l7k


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainTripps*
> 
> I would like a spot! http://valid.x86.fr/3i7l7k


I don't think the OP is doing it anymore I posted 3 or 4 weeks ago and was never added to the list.


----------



## gofasterstripes

You may not have the badges, but you have the glory









EDIT - I made you a badge*











*not very well


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> I don't think the OP is doing it anymore I posted 3 or 4 weeks ago and was never added to the list.


I was away for awhile. I had to handle some business so I've been away for awhile.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> I had to handle some business


----------



## Cyants

Xeon X5675 on the way to replace my i7 930. 2 more cores and 95W vs 130W that should be nice


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*


LOL....yeah something like that.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> LOL....yeah something like that.


Sweet I'll get to add the badge of glory soon then huh?


----------



## CaptainTripps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyants*
> 
> Xeon X5675 on the way to replace my i7 930. 2 more cores and 95W vs 130W that should be nice


I replaced my i7-920 with a X5670 . Most def worth the $60 i paid for the Xeon.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Sweet I'll get to add the badge of glory soon then huh?


Oh yeah go ahead and add it now. I missed a few names, but you guys have been approved









Enter the code on the first page into your sig.


----------



## gofasterstripes

word_up

http://valid.x86.fr/5vfn93

**** ROLFROFL SMH

WHERE'S MY MISSING .01MHz? Sheesh.

This counts as 4.0* eh?







It must be jitter. Or my room is too cold today.

I don't "do" signatures, but just so you know i'm not lying. TBH I think I could pass that at 4.4, maybe 4.6 But I don't run those speeds** so I don't see the need. I JUST WANT YOUR APPROVAL KANA, WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Love you guys, keep up the good work.

Sam/gfs

*My BCLK is actually set to 200, but various tools report slightly differing speeds. Odd. I have forgotten where the Clock Spread Spectrum setting in BIOS is, it's probably that.

**apart from the cpu/scaling test I did while back. It's stable at 4.6, but only if I go to like 1.4Vcc and I don't know if I could run BOINC 24/7 like that. And I don't need to. Hell I haven't even been gaming for months because I have next to no internets, boo.


----------



## gofasterstripes

http://valid.x86.fr/hcbr8w

There you go, just to prove a point







+2MHz on BCLK at same volts etc. Just because I can and because I have 4.0GHz on my username tab.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> word_up
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/5vfn93
> 
> **** ROLFROFL SMH
> 
> WHERE'S MY MISSING .01MHz? Sheesh.
> 
> This counts as 4.0* eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be jitter. Or my room is too cold today.
> 
> I don't "do" signatures, but just so you know i'm not lying. TBH I think I could pass that at 4.4, maybe 4.6 But I don't run those speeds** so I don't see the need. I JUST WANT YOUR APPROVAL KANA, WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> Love you guys, keep up the good work.
> 
> Sam/gfs
> 
> *My BCLK is actually set to 200, but various tools report slightly differing speeds. Odd. I have forgotten where the Clock Spread Spectrum setting in BIOS is, it's probably that.
> 
> **apart from the cpu/scaling test I did while back. It's stable at 4.6, but only if I go to like 1.4Vcc and I don't know if I could run BOINC 24/7 like that. And I don't need to. Hell I haven't even been gaming for months because I have next to no internets, boo.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hcbr8w
> 
> There you go, just to prove a point tongue.gif +2MHz on BCLK at same volts etc. Just because I can and because I have 4.0GHz on my username tab.


The first result would have counted as 4Ghz anyways. If you have no reason to run 4.4Ghz or 4.6Ghz then don't. Less heat and less stress will definitely give your CPU and platform a longer life span. I only overclock my PC nowadays for benchmarking purposes. Usually for GPU benchmarking purposes since I've already ran a TON of CPU benchmarks over the years. Technology isn't moving at the pace that I thought it would had 7 years ago. Intel has definitely took the fun out of things with the higher prices and mandatory platform upgrades [motherboards] instead of revisions. For everyday usage outside of optional programs like [email protected], Boinc etc, web browsing and other PC functions, such as gaming doesn't require huge overclocks. Especially not with DX12 and Vulkan APIs maturing for gaming. Overclocking is fun and everything, but it's pretty much manufactured and limited at this point. It's so streamlined and "simple" nowadays at a price. Old school OC'ing has been dead for awhile now. The X58 still takes some skill and can be a challenge though, but it isn't that hard using the Xeons. We didn't get the luxury of "K" Chips across the board. Just the high end "X" CPUs.

Oh and you have been:


----------



## gofasterstripes

Nice one brother.


----------



## xenkw0n

So an update on my rig. Ended up swapping out my brothers motherboard (Z68 + i5 2500k) for a P6X58D-E and my original X5670 since after hearing the stories of my machine with the Xeon made him want to join in. Got the motherboard for $100 and the processor for $60 so a pretty good deal.

I took this opportunity to pick up a W3680 and decided I'm definitely finished tweaking this build. Spent the last couple weekends finding a stable overclock and settled on;

4.2ghz core
3.3ghz cache
7.2gts qpi
1800mhz ram 8-9-8-24 @ 1.5v 24gb (6x4gb)
1.3v vCore, 1.3v QPI

runs extremely cool with my Noctua NH-U14S - Idle 30c, Prime95 max spikes to 62c sometimes but consistently sits around 55c under load.

Love her


----------



## mohiuddin

^what rams are they?


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> ^what rams are they?


They are KLEVV Genuine. Kind of hard to find but I ended up getting a great deal on them. Only thing is the one set of modules are a different design and the LEDs are kind of off-white. Cant be seen in the picture but not sure if I want to give in to my OCD and return them / swallow a $20 restocking fee.


----------



## xenkw0n

In fact if anyone wants them let me know and I'll let them go for the same cost I paid. $100 for 4x4gb 2666mhz DDR3 modules.

I'll give it a week before I return them and pay the restocking fee. The good thing about these is I have verified being able to run them at 1800mhz 8-9-8-24 @ 1.5v and that's with 6 modules populated. Keep in mind these are Single Rank so they might cause issues if you want to run them in tandem with dual rank modules.


----------



## OCmember

What is the tRFC timing on those?


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> What is the tRFC timing on those?


Above 1600mhz I have to leave my board on Auto for tRFC since it doesn't go above 160. At 1800mhz the board is setting them at 208 tRFC. I tried them at 160 tRFC when running 1600mhz and they seemed to be stable but didn't stress test them that much. With these 24gb installed at 1800mhz I get ~27mb/s read, ~21mb/s write and ~30mb/s copy in AIDA. I might be able to get better timings but I was just looking for a nice and easy 1.5v setting.

These are really meant for a Haswell system. Apparently they overclock amazing on that platform. CL11 at 2400mhz 1.5v from this one reviewer. Great article in general. Scroll down to the second table to see the KLEVV Genuine kits he tested.

http://hw-db.com/memory/2833/klevv-urbane-and-genuine-8gb-ddr3-2400-review/2


----------



## kckyle

got my gtx 1080 yesterday, now i'm able to play every game max out at 4k with around 40-60fps. funny enough my xeon still isn't being the bottleneck. i wonder how long will this keep up before i switch to x99 fully.


----------



## xenkw0n

at 4k your CPU definitely would not be a bottleneck.


----------



## BaldMan

NVM.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldMan*
> 
> NVM.


Where did you find an EVGA Classified? Model? 760 A1? I would love to get my hands on another one of those


----------



## cuthbert19

This is my first post on OCN ... and of course it should be on the thread that made me choose the X58+Xeon way









http://valid.x86.fr/k74pxa


----------



## PipJones

I'm going to build another X58 build with some spare parts that I've got. A "silent" HTPC.

Asus X58 Sabertooth
12Gb Corsair DDR3-1600
Asus GTX750-DCSL-2GD5
Intel® Xeon® Processor X5570 (95W)

I'm going to put it in a Streacom F12C Chassis with a silent PSU

http://www.streacom.com/products/f12c-chassis/

What would you use for CPU cooling?

1) Passive (silent) CPU cooler. Can anyone recommend one?
2) Do you think it would be possible to use an AIO dual radiator and no fans, just use the pump and radiator to cool?

Thoughts welcome ...


----------



## gofasterstripes

Checkout the NoFan passive CPU coolers. They're huge, mind.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Checkout the NoFan passive CPU coolers. They're huge, mind.


Are the NoFan's FCLGA1366 compatible?

This ...

https://www.quietpc.com/nof-icepipe

... says "Intel LGA1150/1155/1156/775"


----------



## gofasterstripes

Oh bloomin' heck! Hmm, think you'd have to make a backplate. Wat a PITA


----------



## gofasterstripes

OK - if you're not going to OC then check out the Zalman FX100 [max 95w, should be OK at stock]

I have used a couple of Zalman heatsinks and have had good experiences.

The NoFan one I have also seen being used, however it was an 1156 machine. I just figured that as it was the same age as mine it would be possible to use on 1366, but maybe not. I'm sure you can bodge it somehow. How good are you with cable/zip ties?









Maybe you can use another cooler, just without a fan. Beware, though, that most coolers use closely spaced fins to provide a lot of surface area when air is forced through them. However this fin spacing will be far from optimal with no forced airflow.

Rather than the AIO option, where you would likely hear the pump, you might be better off using a very low airflow fan, my CNPS 10X is as good as silent with the fan on low. You could also maybe use a PSU with a low speed fan and get that to pull air through the case and over a really big conventional heatsink with no fan [a Macho, perhaps?].


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> OK - if you're not going to OC then check out the Zalman FX100 [max 95w, should be OK at stock]
> 
> I have used a couple of Zalman heatsinks and have had good experiences.
> 
> The NoFan one I have also seen being used, however it was an 1156 machine. I just figured that as it was the same age as mine it would be possible to use on 1366, but maybe not. I'm sure you can bodge it somehow. How good are you with cable/zip ties?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can use another cooler, just without a fan. Beware, though, that most coolers use closely spaced fins to provide a lot of surface area when air is forced through them. However this fin spacing will be far from optimal with no forced airflow.
> 
> Rather than the AIO option, where you would likely hear the pump, you might be better off using a very low airflow fan, my CNPS 10X is as good as silent with the fan on low. You could also maybe use a PSU with a low speed fan and get that to pull air through the case and over a really big conventional heatsink with no fan [a Macho, perhaps?].


I think you could be right about the AIO. The Corsair line do a variable (2x speed) pump. On the low setting (1800 rpm) you can still just about hear it.

That Zalman looks just the ticket and could certainly be an option. Installation looks a PITA.

http://www.zalman.com/contents/products/view.html?no=132

CoolerMaster TPC 800 could be an option too.

http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/tpc-800/

This is going to be an interesting build. I'm aiming for zero fans.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Fan noise VS pump noise. A hard choice.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Fan noise VS pump noise. A hard choice.


Taxi for Mr Stripes


----------



## kckyle

if you get a big enough cooler, you don't even need to run the fan. i have my cryorig's fans on 0 percent almost all the time.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> if you get a big enough cooler, you don't even need to run the fan. i have my cryorig's fans on 0 percent almost all the time.


This sounds really promising, thanks.

This HTPC is not going to be overclocked and the CPU is "only" a X5570 (95W).

I only intend to run Kodi on it and I hope to get away with "no fans".


----------



## kckyle

lol i get away with most of my games with the fans not running since most of the time i forgot to turn them on my fan controller. the temps never reach above 65c.


----------



## 99belle99

I have a X5660 CPU. Can I run 2133MHz RAM?


----------



## mohiuddin

Yes. But with highest 10x multiplier.
Like, if base frequency is 200,then 200x10, 2000mhz.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

It's difficult to get RAM speeds over 2000 MHz with these processors. The highest multiplier we can use is 10x and uncore has to be at least 1.5x RAM speed. Higher uncore is generally better than higher RAM speed anyway. And to be clear, uncore can exceed 2x RAM speed. I have my RAM at 1600 MHz and uncore at 3600 MHz. Performance gains are only noticeable in benchmarks.


----------



## xenkw0n

Yea you would need one of the W3680 or W3690 chips to use a higher memory multiplier than 10. Even still, running past 2000mhz memory on these boards is really pushing it.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> I have a X5660 CPU. Can I run 2133MHz RAM?


Only reason I was asking as in this article they got roughly 10 fps when using higher clocked RAM. I know they were using a 2500k but I thought it might be the same with the X5660.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2016-is-it-finally-time-to-upgrade-your-core-i5-2500k


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I could probably do +2200Mhz if my bclk wall would budge. Stuck around 214.

For everyday use 1866Mhz is more than enough. Above that you stop seeing gains in most applications on X58. Getting RAM with a high frequency / timing ratio will perform better than high frequencies alone.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Only reason I was asking as in this article they got roughly 10 fps when using higher clocked RAM. I know they were using a 2500k but I thought it might be the same with the X5660.
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2016-is-it-finally-time-to-upgrade-your-core-i5-2500k


Nehalem and Westmere preferred tighter timings and lower latency because higher frequencies were more difficult to achieve. Newer architectures prefer faster frequencies because they're easier/cheaper to achieve compared to tighter timings. Aside from frame rates, you're going to notice the performance difference anyway. And if your minimum frame rates remain high enough with slower RAM, the performance difference is only noticeable if you see your frame rate annotated on your screen. I don't think you're going to "feel" the difference between 73 and 86 fps.


----------



## OCmember

New GPU throws my RAM unstable? I'm i the middle of retesting with my other stability apps but Real Bench keeps crashing my one ram kit, the other it's fine with. IBT is about to pass 10 runs using 3500MB of ram.. did a stupid Windows mem diag but I'm going to test with P95 800K next for a better RAM test. Memtest HCI is decent but ...

EDIT: IBT & P95 passes, even a windows memory dx, but Real Bench fails. Talking about everything at default stock speeds.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> New GPU throws my RAM unstable? I'm i the middle of retesting with my other stability apps but Real Bench keeps crashing my one ram kit, the other it's fine with. IBT is about to pass 10 runs using 3500MB of ram.. did a stupid Windows mem diag but I'm going to test with P95 800K next for a better RAM test. Memtest HCI is decent but ...
> 
> EDIT: IBT & P95 passes, even a windows memory dx, but Real Bench fails. Talking about everything at default stock speeds.


ur still crashing? that sucks. which ram kit is this.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> New GPU throws my RAM unstable? I'm i the middle of retesting with my other stability apps but Real Bench keeps crashing my one ram kit, the other it's fine with. IBT is about to pass 10 runs using 3500MB of ram.. did a stupid Windows mem diag but I'm going to test with P95 800K next for a better RAM test. Memtest HCI is decent but ...
> 
> EDIT: IBT & P95 passes, even a windows memory dx, but Real Bench fails. Talking about everything at default stock speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ur still crashing? that sucks. which ram kit is this.
Click to expand...

It's been with the Elpida Hyper kit. Not sure if it's the IMC or the Kit.

Gonna test tomorrow 1 stick at at time with Real Bench and see what happens. The Crucial kit seems to be working fine with it, they just don't have as tight of timings as the Gskill kit.


----------



## OCmember

I've got the latest driver installed (375.63) and it crashed with the one kit but is ok with the other so far. With my GTX 670 it never crashed at the timings, settings, and voltage, with the Gskill kit & Real Bench.

EDIT:

So I'm getting some different results. I suspected the EVGA Precision XOC 6.0.7 app. It was generally taking around 20 seconds to start up and during the start up time it would screw with the entire machine. Using the keyboard would have a 2-3 second delay until each key stroke was registered, until the app was up and running. I had installed this when I replaced the GTX 670 with the 1070. I uninstalled it and reinstalled EVGA Precision X x4.2.1.2143. I deleted the old folder and have been running Real Bench with different system clock settings - 2.4GHz core, 3.2GHz Uncore, QPI 3.6Ghz (using 200 BCLK) 1600MHz cl6.6.6.18 1T tRFC 60 = passed Real Bench. I bumped the RAM to 2000MHz cl8.8.8.21 2T tRFC 60 it passed with the same other system frequencies. I then tried raising my cores to 4.4GHz with voltage adjustments and Real Bench just passed again.


----------



## asand1

New to the club, I have a Sabertooth X58 with an E5640, 8GB RAM and a Crap video Card. eventually I plan for an X5675, SLI GTX 960 (already have one) and 24GB KLEVV RAM. I mainly game, but want to create more videos in the future.

http://valid.x86.fr/sun241


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asand1*
> 
> New to the club, I have a Sabertooth X58 with an E5640, 8GB RAM and a Crap video Card. eventually I plan for an X5675, SLI GTX 960 (already have one) and 24GB KLEVV RAM. I mainly game, but want to create more videos in the future.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/sun241


KLEVV Urbane or Genuine? Also, there are some better options for RAM that will be cheaper but if you're going for aesthetics then by all means! My recent picture is of KLEVV Genuine modules. If you're going for them try to get the same kits since mine actually have a different orientation and slightly different LED color on the heatspreader between the two kits I got. Kind of making my OCD go crazy but I made a pattern out of them.


----------



## OCmember

Anyone know if the DRAM voltages effect the cpu or are they independent from adverse effects on it? I know the CPU VTT limit is 1.35v and the DRAM should be within .500v but running ram at 1.75v or close to 1.8v be an issue on the CPU? as a side note I'm not running mine that high I'm just curios about it ...


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It was dangerous on one of the later CPUs to go over 1.65v but I don't know about X58. I haven't found RAM that needed more than 1.5V to be stable anyway.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

It wasn't uncommon for RAM to require 1.65V several years ago. I want to say RAM voltage won't kill or damage the processor, but the memory controller is integrated so I wouldn't be surprised if it can. From what I've read, voltages within 0.5V of VTT are safe. I imagine your mileage may vary.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

That's what it was. Forgot there was that issue.


----------



## asand1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> KLEVV Urbane or Genuine? Also, there are some better options for RAM that will be cheaper but if you're going for aesthetics then by all means! My recent picture is of KLEVV Genuine modules. If you're going for them try to get the same kits since mine actually have a different orientation and slightly different LED color on the heatspreader between the two kits I got. Kind of making my OCD go crazy but I made a pattern out of them.


It is KLEVV Fit, and I already have 2 pair. I bought my first pair at only $32, and agian at $49. For aesthetics (and maximum compatibility) I would like to have six identical sticks.
https://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=9SIA85V3XJ6376&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleMKP-Mobile&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleMKP-Mobile-_-pla-_-Memory+%28Desktop+Memory%29-_-9SIA85V3XJ6376&gclid=CjwKEAjwy8bABRD5osXMovTHpmQSJACfZY0FgB7FpCXexQYQrlJsXGvn8X0DuJiwSu9hIkKNYeHKuBoC1xTw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## brettjv

Greeting's Club Members ... It's (somewhat sadly) looking like I'ma need to eeek another year or two outta my Rampage III Extreme & was thinking of doing this 6-core Xeon upgrade from my i7 930 (currently at 3.8 (19x200) @ 1.28V).

So, I just have a few ?'s:

Can I for sure run one of these bad-boys with my board with nothing more than an update to the newest BIOS avail. from Asus, or is there more involved?
I've seen it said all the X56xx chips are 'unlocked', but I'm guessing that's not referring to the multiplier, only the BCLK, yeah? What are the max multi's on each of the X56xx six-core chips?
If that's true, presumably there's likely some value to getting a higher-end model like 5670 vs. say the 5650, correct? Because BLCK usually taps out around 200-220 depending on the board and there's not much one can do to extend that ceiling, right?
If I'm looking to hit around 4.4GHz out of the Westmere on my board, assuming I'm okay with going up to about 1.35V, what's the minimum CPU model that's likely to be able to hit that? X5660? X5670? Or should I go even higher? I know for sure my board does 200x BCLK but I've never really pushed it higher (think I'm at 19x200 ATM) so I'm thinking I'd want a chip that can do a 22x multi.
In the event that I'm incorrect, and they actually all have unlocked Multi's, is there any tangible evidence that higher-end models actually OC better overall?


----------



## bill1024

You should have no problem with a xeon CPU in that board.
The W3680 and W3690 are fully unlocked, multiplier and BCLK. The W3680 are now down to 100 or less used on ebay.
The X5660 will give you a 23x multiplier the X5675 will give you a 25 multiplier.
I myself and have seen others for what ever reason seem to do better with odd numbered multipliers.

The x5660 are running 55$ and up, the x5675 are just a few dollars more. Prices have been down again for a while. Seems to be a lot of them for sale.
I think the cheap X79 xeons hitting ebay had helped lower the X56xx prices.
I have seen E5645 hex cores for 29$, but I think, not sure, but think the multiplier is 19 on those.
I am going to buy 4 of those or 4 E5649 for ten-fifteen dollars more for my dual socket e5620 server boards. Might just as well

As far as 4.4, maybe. Most hit 4.0 / 4.2 when trying to go higher it is hit or miss. Some chips do, some don't. CPU lotto
Buying a x5690 is no promise to OC any better from what I have seen.


----------



## kckyle

from my experience of owning couple of xeons x5675 seems to hit the sweet spot.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> from my experience of owning couple of xeons x5675 seems to hit the sweet spot.


Yeah that is the chip I want to get when I retire my X5650 to server duties next year.


----------



## CaptainTripps

http://valid.x86.fr/el8y1b X5670 @ 4.2 Ghz on air and stable , but hot .


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah that is the chip I want to get when I retire my X5650 to server duties next year.


I see above that the multi on the 5675 is 25x, but what about that proc makes it 'the sweet spot', if I may ask? Are they generally more successful at hitting higher clocks, or ...?

I recall with some tests I did back when I first got this platform discovering that a BCLK boost has more overall effect on the system perf than a multiplier bump, i.e. if you hit 4.0MHz at 20x200, across a variety of benches (some would of course be identical), it would generally perform slightly faster than, say, 25x160, for example. So if I was expecting 4.2, I'd be inclined to try to hit it with 21x200 ... does even the lowly X5650 at least do 21X?

What's the deal with teh W36x0 chips? Still hex-core but only support support 32GB ram and single proc ... on the 32nm process but still 130W TDP instead of 95W like the X56xx chips ... odd ... why they require more juice if they're also 32nm but support less ram and only 1 proc? That seems counter-intuitive ... is it just higher clock-speed they have 'stock' (3.33/3.6 turbo for the 3680, apparently) ... or do they actually tend to run hotter in an equal clock-speed/voltage scenario with the X56xx chips? Do they OC as well as the X56xx chips, generally?

Considering I doubt I'd ever run >32GB, nor >1 proc ... it seems like the W36x0 chip might be even more cost-effective ... so ... given what I just stated, am I sacrificing anything by going w/one of those?

TIA ...


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> What's the multiplier on the 5675? What about it makes it 'the sweet spot', if I may ask?


It offers the most multipliers among 95W TDP Gulftown hexacores. Higher multipliers allow you to run a lower base clock and give you more overclocking flexibility. That's why an unlocked multiplier is coveted.


----------



## bill1024

My w3680 seems to run about the same temps as my x5660 systems.
I run a lot of BOINC WCG and primegrid and they stay in the low to mid 50c with AIO coolers like the H90, H110 100% loaded 4.0 to 4.2 at 1.3v and 1.3v uncore.
Running WCg they are even cooler yet, mid 40c or so 100% load

I like the W36xx better, seems easier to get the memory to run faster. 1866 mem was easy.
With my x56xx chips the mem is 1600 with 200 bclk or it ends up in the 14xx range. So I just tighten timings in that case.
I believe the X. L and E series xeons 10x multi max on the ram works. where as the W3680 is like the 980X CPU and can handle the higher ram multipliers.

My boards are
EVGA X58 Classified3
EVGA FTW3
Asus P6T deluxe V2
Asus Rampage III Gene

They are seem to work the same and are easy over clocks. The P6T D V2 has the throttle issue under heavy loads all the other P6T D v2 do. But it is ok I pay it no mind.

So go ahead and get a w3680 or a x5675, trust me, either one you will be a happy camper.

Just so you know, the w3670 is not unlocked just in case you see one for cheap.


----------



## 99belle99

I have a Xeon X5660 @4.2GHz. That is with a 200 blck and 21 muliplyer. I cannot get the multiplyier to go any higher but I do not mess with it anymore as my system is rock solid stable RAM is at 1600MHz.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> I have a Xeon X5660 @4.2GHz. That is with a 200 blck and 21 muliplyer. I cannot get the multiplyier to go any higher but I do not mess with it anymore as my system is rock solid stable RAM is at 1600MHz.


What motherboard? All my x5660 are running 23x You have Turbo and EIST speedstep enabled?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

The Turbo multi's are as follows as far as I know. Forgive me if I am wrong. I believe Turbo mode skips a single digit, as it does on my Rampage III Extreme for the X5650. I can't remember what settings I had to use in order to get the Turbo multis to kick in. I ran 22x200 on my X5650 for only a few weeks, if that. That was in 2014 and I can't remember if it was stable or not, probably not.


X5650 = 20 (stock multi), 21 (does not exist on my RIIIE board using the x5650), 22 (all 6 cores with proper settings enabled/disabled), 23 (one core only with proper settings enabled/disabled)
X5660 = 21 (stock), 22 (I assume it does not exist), 23 (all cores), 24 (one core only)
X5670 = 22 (stock), 23 (verified this does not exist), 24 (all cores), 25 (one core only)
X5675 = 23 (stock), 24 (I assume it does not exist), 25 (all cores), 26 (one core only)

I am not sure how it works for the X5679 and above. If someone does please reply.

Below is the wiki list of Westmere-EP Xeon's. Scroll down to the Six Core section to see more info.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors#.22Westmere-EP.22_.2832_nm.29_Efficient_Performance

The Turbo column shows a number such as (2/2/2/2/3/3), which represents how turbo works on that chip. However I can't seem to grasp exactly what it means. I assume it means what core does what, such as core 1-4 jumps 2 multi's, and core 5-6 jumps 3 spots. Thus Turbo is 2 x BCLK for cores 1-4 and 3 x BCLK for Cores 5-6 depending on how your board works with your chip. I am speculating, so not sure how accurate my speculation is these days. lol

By the way, when I set multi to 22 all my cores were at 22. But when I tried 23 only one core was active. Hope that makes sense because I think that is how Turbo works for these chips.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainTripps*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/el8y1b X5670 @ 4.2 Ghz on air and stable , but hot .


What cooler are you running?

Thanks,Jura


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> The Turbo multi's are as follows as far as I know. Forgive me if I am wrong. I believe Turbo mode skips a single digit, as it does on my Rampage III Extreme for the X5650. I can't remember what settings I had to use in order to get the Turbo multis to kick in. I ran 22x200 on my X5650 for only a few weeks, if that. That was in 2014 and I can't remember if it was stable or not, probably not.
> 
> 
> X5650 = 20 (stock multi), 21 (does not exist on my RIIIE board), 22 (all 6 cores with proper settings enabled/disabled), 23 (one core only with proper settings enabled/disabled)
> X5660 = 21 (stock), 22 (I assume it does not exist), 23 (all cores), 24 (one core only)
> X5670 = 22 (stock), 23 (I assume it does not exist), 24 (all cores), 25 (one core only)
> X5675 = 23 (stock), 24 (I assume it does not exist), 25 (all cores), 26 (one core only)
> 
> I am not sure how it works for the X5679 and above. If someone does please reply.
> 
> Below is the wiki list of Westmere-EP Xeon's. Scroll down to the Six Core section to see more info.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors#.22Westmere-EP.22_.2832_nm.29_Efficient_Performance
> 
> The Turbo column shows a number such as (2/2/2/2/3/3), which represents how turbo works on that chip. However I can't seem to grasp exactly what it means. I assume it means what core does what, such as core 1-4 jumps 2 multi's, and core 5-6 jumps 3 spots. Thus Turbo is 2 x BCLK for cores 1-4 and 3 x BCLK for Cores 5-6 depending on how your board works with your chip. I am speculating, so not sure how accurate my speculation is these days. lol
> 
> By the way, when I set multi to 22 all my cores were at 22. But when I tried 23 only one core was active. Hope that makes sense because I think that is how Turbo works for these chips.


You are pretty much bang on - The turbo multi kicks in when a particular workload is required, so if the workload is taxing only 1 or 2 cores, they should turbo to the highest multi (in your x5650 x23, and all cores would be x22. Just like what you found; can probably be verified with something like HWmonitor which tracks max core speeds under load.

The single/dual core multi's are a mixed bag - they can need a big slab of voltage to be stable if your "all core" setup is reasonably high.

I can also confirm that x23 does not exist on a X5670.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> What motherboard? All my x5660 are running 23x You have Turbo and EIST speedstep enabled?


Gigabyte X58A-UD7 rev 1

*Edit:*Tried just there now for a 23 multiplier and it just went back to 21 at boot up.

No I have disabled Turbo do I need that enabled?

I do not understand what is EIST speedstep but I do have all the C1 states ect.. enabled.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Gigabyte X58A-UD7 rev 1
> 
> *Edit:*Tried just there now for a 23 multiplier and it just went back to 21 at boot up.
> 
> No I have disabled Turbo do I need that enabled?
> 
> I do not understand what is EIST speedstep but I do have all the C1 states ect.. enabled.


Turbo needs to be enabled to take advantage of the turbo multipliers.









EIST Speedstep just allows the processor to under-clock & under-volt in order to save power, it's called "CPU EIST Function" in the Gigabyte BIOS.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Turbo needs to be enabled to take advantage of the turbo multipliers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EIST Speedstep just allows the processor to under-clock & under-volt in order to save power, it's called "CPU EIST Function" in the Gigabyte BIOS.


Oh right I might try it now so.

While the other half of me is saying why bother. I am @4.2GHz rock solid stable for about a year if not more. Is it worth pushing the chip more? I would say it would need more voltage and generate more heat.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Oh right I might try it now so.
> 
> While the other half of me is saying why bother. I am @4.2GHz rock solid stable for about a year if not more. Is it worth pushing the chip more? I would say it would need more voltage and generate more heat.


It's up to you whether you wan't to push it more or not. Just save the current BIOS settings and give it a try if it doesn't work out just revert back to your current 4.2GHz settings.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> It's up to you whether you wan't to push it more or not. Just save the current BIOS settings and give it a try if it doesn't work out just revert back to your current 4.2GHz settings.


Well I tried it. And failed miserably. I enabled turbo, I had speedstep and all other power saving enabled. Went with 200blck and 23 multiplier so 4.6GHz and 1.35 volts. Got to windows 10 login, entered details and crashed. I think I will leave it as it is.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> You are pretty much bang on - The turbo multi kicks in when a particular workload is required, so if the workload is taxing only 1 or 2 cores, they should turbo to the highest multi (in your x5650 x23, and all cores would be x22. Just like what you found; can probably be verified with something like HWmonitor which tracks max core speeds under load.
> 
> The single/dual core multi's are a mixed bag - they can need a big slab of voltage to be stable if your "all core" setup is reasonably high.
> 
> I can also confirm that x23 does not exist on a X5670.


Yeah I figured it was kinda like riding a bike, once you learn it's kinda hard to forget. You would be rough around the edges, still be able to maintain some balance but forget the finer details like how to ride a wheelie. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Oh right I might try it now so.
> 
> While the other half of me is saying why bother. I am @4.2GHz rock solid stable for about a year if not more. Is it worth pushing the chip more? I would say it would need more voltage and generate more heat.


I would say its not worth it. Why fix which isn't broken. But for fun you might want to know if your chip can handle the turbo multi's. I can't remember if mine did or not, lol.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Well I tried it. And failed miserably. I enabled turbo, I had speedstep and all other power saving enabled. Went with 200blck and 23 multiplier so 4.6GHz and 1.35 volts. Got to windows 10 login, entered details and crashed. I think I will leave it as it is.


Probably better to try 191 x 23 instead anyway. Baby steps....


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Probably better to try 191 x 23 instead anyway. Baby steps....


I was going to do that to get 4.4GHz but I noticed my RAM speed went slower. Tbh I will just leave it at my current settings.

I clicked the 1GHz link in your signature and seen some people with i7 920's up past 5GHz amazing much have took some voltage.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> What motherboard? All my x5660 are running 23x You have Turbo and EIST speedstep enabled?


Yeah. I run x5650 @22 multiplier and x10 ram multiplier.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

One limitation to these processors is the RAM multiplier. As long as you have tight timings, frequency won't matter as much.


----------



## CaptainTripps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> What cooler are you running?
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Arctic freezer 13 , core temps were about 85c under a heavy load (intel burn test at very high )


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainTripps*
> 
> Arctic freezer 13 , core temps were about 85c under a heavy load (intel burn test at very high )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainTripps*
> 
> Arctic freezer 13 , core temps were about 85c under a heavy load (intel burn test at very high )


Hi there

I would get something like is Scythe Fuma or Thermalright True Power 140,Macho Rev B and many more which will perform lot better

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## CaptainTripps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I would get something like is Scythe Fuma or Thermalright True Power 140,Macho Rev B and many more which will perform lot better
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


If I could I would use a diffrent cooler. Just my case at the moment won't fit a cooler master hyper212 evo, so the artic freezer is what im working with at the moment.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainTripps*
> 
> If I could I would use a diffrent cooler. Just my case at the moment won't fit a cooler master hyper212 evo, so the artic freezer is what im working with at the moment.


Hi there

What case do you have or what max CPU height you can put in yours case ?

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## shadowrain

Hi all,

Just in case anyone is interested in running NVMe's on thier X58's.

I got my 950 pro 256gb and an Asus Hyper m.2 mini adapter from a friend for the price of a bnew 850 pro. Nice deal. So I installed it to my Xeon X58 system([email protected], 2050 ram, P6X58D Premium, gtx 1070) and WOW, even if the speeds are only pcie v2.0, it is amazing coming from a regular ssd. Won't be upgrading for a while then.

For those who wanna know how I made it work...
1. Put the drive on pcie adapter to my bottom pcie slot.
2. Must have intel raid disabled in bios to be able to detect the 950 pro.
3. Used macrium reflect loaded in a usb, booted on that and cloned my ssd to the nvme easy.
4. Unplugged ssd to test nvme solo boot, worked. Replugged the ssd and used windows 10 boot usb to delete the partitions to clean the old drive.
5. Installed samsung nvme drivers and samsung magician.
6. Enjoy 1k or so sequential read and writes.

Pics for eyecandy






PS: I love saying "Do you NVMe?"
Edit: added userbencmark link.
http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/1996015


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowrain*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Just in case anyone is interested in running NVMe's on thier X58's.
> 
> I got my 950 pro 256gb and an Asus Hyper m.2 mini adapter from a friend for the price of a bnew 850 pro. Nice deal. So I installed it to my Xeon X58 system([email protected], 2050 ram, P6X58D Premium, gtx 1070) and WOW, even if the speeds are only pcie v2.0, it is amazing coming from a regular ssd. Won't be upgrading for a while then.
> 
> For those who wanna know how I made it work...
> 1. Put the drive on pcie adapter to my bottom pcie slot.
> 2. Must have intel raid disabled in bios to be able to detect the 950 pro.
> 3. Used macrium reflect loaded in a usb, booted on that and cloned my ssd to the nvme easy.
> 4. Unplugged ssd to test nvme solo boot, worked. Replugged the ssd and used windows 10 boot usb to delete the partitions to clean the old drive.
> 5. Installed samsung nvme drivers and samsung magician.
> 6. Enjoy 1k or so sequential read and writes.
> 
> Pics for eyecandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I love saying "Do you NVMe?"
> Edit: added userbencmark link.
> http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/1996015


Please give a 4k QD1 reads


----------



## shadowrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Please give a 4k QD1 reads


What program can I use to test that?


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowrain*
> 
> What program can I use to test that?


Never mind, I think it is there in your screenshot, with only "4k" heading?
This thread would be helpful for you I guess. >>
http://www.overclock.net/t/1522106/what-is-more-relevant-for-best-performance-random-read-4kb-qd-32-random-read-4kb-qd-1-or-random-read-512kb


----------



## DR4G00N

Hmm, looks like my X58 Classified 4-Way is not having a very good time lately. Getting random sudden shutdowns at least once a day.







This is very similar to what my X58A-OC was doing before the Northbridge died on it.

I'm going to strip it down and give it a good cleaning since there's dielectric grease & dust all over it.


----------



## DR4G00N

Got the board all cleaned, should work better now.

Decided to put CLU on the Northbridge and the dual NF200's since I had just enough left. NB temps dropped from 80-85C to 54C loaded.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Got the board all cleaned, should work better now.
> 
> Decided to put CLU on the Northbridge and the dual NF200's since I had just enough left. NB temps dropped from 80-85C to 54C loaded.


Heck yeah! She's a beauty!

I just won an E770 off eBay, manufacturer refurbished.. hope nothing is wrong with it


----------



## Cyants

Here to join the club! http://valid.x86.fr/s0mz10

4.2 (ok 4.19977 I WANT MY 0.00023GHZ BACK!!!) on Air.
(Put back my Noctua NH-D14 to replace my Corsair H110i GT who died)

Happy with the temps except for that last core high reading, tried reseating 3x same thing but if it run at 100% in prime at 69C and mid 50C in games can't ask for much more really. Im not gonna push it to the limits because of the diminishing returns i'd get anyway.

Also ram is slower than it could be but I like the round numbers plus timings very good as it is can't complain, fast enough for me









Guessing Core Temp detect a 5660 because of the 21x multi?


----------



## DR4G00N

Looks like my E762 won't last much longer after all unfortunately. I will have to do some more tests. Shuts down very often now.

I guess I may be upgrading to Z97/170 or X99 soon.









Edit: Maybe it's the psu, +3.3V rail is only reading 3.18V under load but that's still just barely within atx spec though.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Switch PSUs.

Might be a reflow job? Most of these boards date to when leadfree solder was introduced and high temps (X58s are hot especially when we set Vtt to 1.2/1.3 at +50% bclk) cause microfractures in BGA solder of this era (the solder alloy was later changed to overcome this problem but it claimed many an iBook and GPU from both 'teams').

Nothing to lose, you could ghetto reflow it with a hotair gun and an IR thermometer?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Switch PSUs.
> 
> Might be a reflow job? Most of these boards date to when leadfree solder was introduced and high temps (X58s are hot especially when we set Vtt to 1.2/1.3 at +50% bclk) cause microfractures in BGA solder of this era (the solder alloy was later changed to overcome this problem but it claimed many an iBook and GPU from both 'teams').
> 
> Nothing to lose, you could ghetto reflow it with a hotair gun and an IR thermometer?


I will try my 850 B2 with it to see if it makes a difference.

And I don't need to ghetto reflow anything because I have a proper hot air reflow station.









If I end up taking the board out again I'll probably just put my G3258 & Z97X-Gaming 5 in it so I can have a stable system once again.


----------



## DR4G00N

Okay yeah the +3.3V rail on my 1300 G2 is definitely toast. I ghetto rigged my 850 B2 so it powers the mobo, cpu & gpu's and now everything is all good.


I also probed the DDR termination LDO's VCNTL tab and with the 1300 G2 it read 3.001V and with the 850 B2 it reads 3.29V (which is what it should be BTW).

This is where I measured (it's between the ram slots and the voltage read points):


It's hard to believe I bought this psu over two years ago, oh well that's what the 10 year warranty is for.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> One limitation to these processors is the RAM multiplier. As long as you have tight timings, frequency won't matter as much.


I love my SR-2 system running stable at 4.5GHz but at the same time i hate it because i just can run my 1866 Ram kit at 1670


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> I love my SR-2 system running stable at 4.5GHz but at the same time i hate it because i just can run my 1866 Ram kit at 1670


My UD5 was the same way, nothing I did would let me get clocks over 1700 on ram but I could run it all day long in the 1600s with tight cas 7 timings


----------



## chessmyantidrug

What base clock were you using to get over 1600 MHz?


----------



## prey1337

Well I finally made the jump from my i7 920 to a X5675 (B batch).

I picked out the parts for a nice rig for a friend of mine, so he bought the Xeon as a token of appreciation. I found one for $70 surprisingly.

- Did a baseline test, it performed better than my OC'ed 920 that was at 3.8MHz.
- Got it up to 4.0Mhz easily.
- With my Hyper 212+ (definitely limiting me here) I think I've settled for 4.125MHz. (I have 1666MHz sticks, so the current 1650MHz is fine by me).

I've been running prime95 for a hour or so now. Seems to be fine.

My only question is in regards to temps at this point. So far it looks like ~80C is the hottest it's gotten, is that too hot for being on air?
I only use the PC for gaming, so it's never going to get close to that, but I figured I would ask.

Pics below for details:



Good bump in my Firestrike score.

Cinebench R15:
i7 920 = 581cb
X5675 = 928cb


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prey1337*
> 
> Well I finally made the jump from my i7 920 to a X5675 (B batch).
> 
> I picked out the parts for a nice rig for a friend of mine, so he bought the Xeon as a token of appreciation. I found one for $70 surprisingly.
> 
> - Did a baseline test, it performed better than my OC'ed 920 that was at 3.8MHz.
> - Got it up to 4.0Mhz easily.
> - With my Hyper 212+ (definitely limiting me here) I think I've settled for 4.125MHz. (I have 1666MHz sticks, so the current 1650MHz is fine by me).
> 
> I've been running prime95 for a hour or so now. Seems to be fine.
> 
> My only question is in regards to temps at this point. So far it looks like ~80C is the hottest it's gotten, is that too hot for being on air?
> I only use the PC for gaming, so it's never going to get close to that, but I figured I would ask.
> 
> Pics below for details:
> 
> 
> 
> Good bump in my Firestrike score.
> 
> Cinebench R15:
> i7 920 = 581cb
> X5675 = 928cb


Congrats! 5675 is the cheapskate deal of the year. Again.

Hitting 80 would make me uncomfortable - there are many better coolers that don't cost too much. For my 5675 went with a D15 with a modded for airflow HAF XB. The cooler intake temp is only 2 degrees above ambient at full load. Gotta feed air coolers with cool air - and exhaust the hot.

With a cooler intake temp of 24C (2 above room temp) and under full load in IBT my 5675 at 4.4Ghz with 1.32V (offset mode) barely gets above 60c. You could get close to those temps with a modest cooler upgrade and good front-to-back case airflow.

Some great value coolers that will beat the 212 by 10+ degrees:

Thermalright Macho Direct for 37.95

Scythe Ninja 4 at 46.95

Cryorig H5 Ultimate at 46.99

Thermalright Macho Rev B for 52.90

Since the Xeon was a gift...why not splurge on a better cooler? A D15S is only $79. And a TR Grand Macho is around 72 with 140mm fan

Voltage is a little high for 4.1 on a 5675. Expect 1.3 or less would suffice for a stable 4.1Ghz OC. Dependent on the MB and luck of the silicon lottery.

I'm a big fan of big air coolers, and my Xeon rigs have to render for hours at a time, so running cooler is always better imo.

Enjoy your new beastly hex-core rig!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

80'c load on prime95 is ok. That means everyday tasks will be low 70s.


----------



## prey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Congrats! 5675 is the cheapskate deal of the year. Again.
> 
> Hitting 80 would make me uncomfortable - there are many better coolers that don't cost too much. For my 5675 went with a D15 with a modded for airflow HAF XB. The cooler intake temp is only 2 degrees above ambient at full load. Gotta feed air coolers with cool air - and exhaust the hot.
> 
> With a cooler intake temp of 24C (2 above room temp) and under full load in IBT my 5675 at 4.4Ghz with 1.32V (offset mode) barely gets above 60c. You could get close to those temps with a modest cooler upgrade and good front-to-back case airflow.
> 
> Some great value coolers that will beat the 212 by 10+ degrees:
> 
> Thermalright Macho Direct for 37.95
> 
> Scythe Ninja 4 at 46.95
> 
> Cryorig H5 Ultimate at 46.99
> 
> Thermalright Macho Rev B for 52.90
> 
> Since the Xeon was a gift...why not splurge on a better cooler? A D15S is only $79. And a TR Grand Macho is around 72 with 140mm fan
> 
> Voltage is a little high for 4.1 on a 5675. Expect 1.3 or less would suffice for a stable 4.1Ghz OC. Dependent on the MB and luck of the silicon lottery.
> 
> I'm a big fan of big air coolers, and my Xeon rigs have to render for hours at a time, so running cooler is always better imo.
> 
> Enjoy your new beastly hex-core rig!


Thanks! I'm suspecting it's not the best silicon based on the voltage bump I had to give (also maybe why it was at such a low selling point), but I'm also not surprised because the 212+ is pretty bad.
My only improvement on that was using some better thermal paste. It's also running a push/pull config right now, and this case has 6 fans currently, so the airflow is there, but man is it an old case!

I contemplated replacing the cooler, and I would of if NZXT had provided a cooler mount cutout on the mobo backpan. So I told myself I wouldn't upgrade the cooler unless I was switching to a new case.

EDIT: Also I'm really wasn't expecting much from this cooler haha. Before and after:
 
I actually have a had a Cryorig R1 Ultimate picked out for my next build as well, always been a fan of air.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 80'c load on prime95 is ok. That means everyday tasks will be low 70s.


Thanks, that is what I was seeing under heavy CPU loads (barely touched 70C during cinebench). So I'm guessing during gaming I'll see 60C if that. I'll have to double check what idle temps are when I get home.


----------



## prey1337

Validation!
http://valid.x86.fr/z4246m

Idle temps appear to bounce around just under 40C:


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prey1337*
> 
> Thanks! I'm suspecting it's not the best silicon based on the voltage bump I had to give (also maybe why it was at such a low selling point), but I'm also not surprised because the 212+ is pretty bad.
> My only improvement on that was using some better thermal paste. It's also running a push/pull config right now, and this case has 6 fans currently, so the airflow is there, but man is it an old case!


A Hyper 212+ should be plenty for these CPU's. They really do run cool unless you're pushing the chip pretty hard (~4.4ghz+). I was able to cool an A batch X5670 @4.0ghz 1.29v using a ZEROtherm CORE92 in a case that did not have nearly as much cooling as yours. Peak 77c (spiking) after an hour.


----------



## prey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> A Hyper 212+ should be plenty for these CPU's. They really do run cool unless you're pushing the chip pretty hard (~4.4ghz+). I was able to cool an A batch X5670 @4.0ghz 1.29v using a ZEROtherm CORE92 in a case that did not have nearly as much cooling as yours. Peak 77c (spiking) after an hour.


Hmm, sounds like I didn't win the lottery on this one, I may try and get the voltage down, but I was just having a lot of BSOD's at the lower voltages.
Unless some of my other BIOS settings are hurting me (temp wise).

Edit: Not sure if worth mentioning, but the temp range across the cores seems to vary up to 10C.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Congrats! 5675 is the cheapskate deal of the year. Again.
> 
> Hitting 80 would make me uncomfortable - there are many better coolers that don't cost too much. For my 5675 went with a D15 with a modded for airflow HAF XB. The cooler intake temp is only 2 degrees above ambient at full load. Gotta feed air coolers with cool air - and exhaust the hot.
> 
> With a cooler intake temp of 24C (2 above room temp) and under full load in IBT my 5675 at 4.4Ghz with 1.32V (offset mode) barely gets above 60c. You could get close to those temps with a modest cooler upgrade and good front-to-back case airflow.
> 
> Some great value coolers that will beat the 212 by 10+ degrees:
> 
> Thermalright Macho Direct for 37.95
> 
> Scythe Ninja 4 at 46.95
> 
> Cryorig H5 Ultimate at 46.99
> 
> Thermalright Macho Rev B for 52.90
> 
> Since the Xeon was a gift...why not splurge on a better cooler? A D15S is only $79. And a TR Grand Macho is around 72 with 140mm fan
> 
> Voltage is a little high for 4.1 on a 5675. Expect 1.3 or less would suffice for a stable 4.1Ghz OC. Dependent on the MB and luck of the silicon lottery.
> 
> I'm a big fan of big air coolers, and my Xeon rigs have to render for hours at a time, so running cooler is always better imo.
> 
> Enjoy your new beastly hex-core rig!


+1

Agree there,those temps would me make too uncomfortable,previously have run X5670 with Thermalright HR02 "Macho" and with that cooler I've never hit in rendering higher temps than 62-65C,in Prime I've hit max 68C on hottest core

And right now on my i7-5820k OC to 4.5Ghz running too NH-D15 and temps are pretty much awesome,I'm hitting around 62-63C in 12 hour render session in 3DS MAX,tried too H100i V2 and my temps with 4.5GHz has been in 80's

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> A Hyper 212+ should be plenty for these CPU's. They really do run cool unless you're pushing the chip pretty hard (~4.4ghz+). I was able to cool an A batch X5670 @4.0ghz 1.29v using a ZEROtherm CORE92 in a case that did not have nearly as much cooling as yours. Peak 77c (spiking) after an hour.


212+ is overhyped cooler and really I wouldn't touch that CPU cooler,for same money you can buy better performing cooler too

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prey1337*
> 
> Hmm, sounds like I didn't win the lottery on this one, I may try and get the voltage down, but I was just having a lot of BSOD's at the lower voltages.
> Unless some of my other BIOS settings are hurting me (temp wise).
> 
> Edit: Not sure if worth mentioning, but the temp range across the cores seems to vary up to 10C.


Hi there

My last X5670 has been poor OC too,I couldn't run 200x21 due this I've run 175x24 on mine and voltages this depends on cooling and on CPU itself there,I've posted somewhere here my settings

Yes on mine too temps varied like on yours,due this i wouldn't very worried

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## prey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> +1
> 
> Agree there,those temps would me make too uncomfortable,previously have run X5670 with Thermalright HR02 "Macho" and with that cooler I've never hit in rendering higher temps than 62-65C,in Prime I've hit max 68C on hottest core
> 
> And right now on my i7-5820k OC to 4.5Ghz running too NH-D15 and temps are pretty much awesome,I'm hitting around 62-63C in 12 hour render session in 3DS MAX,tried too H100i V2 and my temps with 4.5GHz has been in 80's
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


I wish I was seeing those temps. Last night I had to bump the clock down to 4.07MHz, with higher voltage in order to remain stable. Temps were stil hitting 80C (82C hottest) after 25 minutes of Prime95.
However, normal duty during Cinebench was 60-70's, and 50's during gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> 212+ is overhyped cooler and really I wouldn't touch that CPU cooler,for same money you can buy better performing cooler too
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


I bought that cooler probably 6 years ago, and was seeing hotter temps with my i7 (higher TDP of course), my understanding is that these Xeon's have a lower overtemp ceiling.
That being said, I do wish I had a better cooler, but at the time I was a broke college kid haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> My last X5670 has been poor OC too,I couldn't run 200x21 due this I've run 175x24 on mine and voltages this depends on cooling and on CPU itself there,I've posted somewhere here my settings
> 
> Yes on mine too temps varied like on yours,due this i wouldn't very worried
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


Right now I am running 163x25, about 1.33V.
That is helpful, sounds like I shouldn't be too worried considering the CPU will never be taxed in my day to day use.


----------



## raaron12

For those that switched to a Xeon on an Asus x58 sabertooth did you have to update to the latest bios?


----------



## prey1337

I did not, I'm running the same board.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I think I was already on the latest BIOS.


----------



## OCmember

What's a better X58 board, the Asus Rampage III Extreme, or the Gigabyte UD7 ???


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> What's a better X58 board, the Asus Rampage III Extreme, or the Gigabyte UD7 ???


It's Asus Rampage Extreme III, or the black edition,

And the Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC that are the best overclocking boards for x58 imo. I think GA-X58A-OC has a slight edge over the Asus when it comes to overclocking.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> What's a better X58 board, the Asus Rampage III Extreme, or the Gigabyte UD7 ???
> 
> 
> 
> It's Asus Rampage Extreme III, or the black edition,
> 
> And the Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC that are the best overclocking boards for x58 imo. I think GA-X58A-OC has a slight edge over the Asus when it comes to overclocking.
Click to expand...

Would you say the Asus Rampage Extreme III is a better overclocking board than the UD7 ? Do you have any personal experience with either board?

The UD7 I have now can't get past 3.6GHz QPI. My old EVGA 760 A1 would come close to 4GHz


----------



## DR4G00N

Well crap, my Classy 4-Way is killing the 3.3V rail on my PSU's. My 850 B2 started out @ 3.3V and is now at just 3.2V and the system just suddenly shut down like it did with my 1300 G2.









Time to update the rig to Z97 today I guess... I don't have another spare PSU though.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Would you say the Asus Rampage Extreme III is a better overclocking board than the UD7 ? Do you have any personal experience with either board?
> 
> The UD7 I have now can't get past 3.6GHz QPI. My old EVGA 760 A1 would come close to 4GHz


I own and use the R3E today with a Xeon 5670. Had it since 2010 or so. Haven't used the UD7. I'm sure it's a good board too. It's just the 3 boards I mentioned earlier are the best for overclocking for x58.

Just information I gathered from being around here since 2009.

3.6Ghz uncore? Not sure it's worth changing boards just to get more when 3.6GHz is almost topping out anyways for 24/7.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Would you say the Asus Rampage Extreme III is a better overclocking board than the UD7 ? Do you have any personal experience with either board?
> 
> The UD7 I have now can't get past 3.6GHz QPI. My old EVGA 760 A1 would come close to 4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> I own and use the R3E today with a Xeon 5670. Had it since 2010 or so. Haven't used the UD7. I'm sure it's a good board too. It's just the 3 boards I mentioned earlier are the best for overclocking for x58.
> 
> Just information I gathered from being around here since 2009.
> 
> 3.6Ghz uncore? Not sure it's worth changing boards just to get more when 3.6GHz is almost topping out anyways for 24/7.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. I'm considering an R3E right now.

3.6GHz QPI Link speed. I'm almost certain that pertains to motherboard performance. My EVGA was able to hit close to 4GHz and to me there was a noticeable difference. I just picked up an E770 but the guy didn't ship the I/O plate and wants to sell that to me now too







So I haven't gotten a chance to run the board yet, hence the interest in the R3E right now.. before you say it, I know, that's way to many X58 board to be having, lol I'd turn around and sell one or two off


----------



## DR4G00N

Hmm, I guess my Classy 4-Way has just gone bad.







I did some more thorough testing with my 1300 G2 & 850 B2 and I found that they both output their proper voltages on my test bench system.


----------



## OCmember

That sucks, man. There are a few nice X58 boards on eBay. I'm also considering letting one of my X58 boards go


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> What's a better X58 board, the Asus Rampage III Extreme, or the Gigabyte UD7 ???


Hey, from my experience i would say it is the Asus Rampage III beaten by the X58A OC cause of less Vcore needed for same OC.

My history : RE II GENE --> P6X58DE --> Gigabyte UD7--> RE III Extreme --> GIGABYTE X58A OC


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> That sucks, man. There are a few nice X58 boards on eBay. I'm also considering letting one of my X58 boards go


It sucks indeed.









I'll opt for getting a 4790K instead of another X58 board. X58 has served me very well over the years but it's time to update. Got my G3258 & Z97X-Gaming 5 in the rig now, the Sata 3 & USB 3 are nice to have.

Still rocking an L5520 & Evga X58 SLI LE in the secondary rig.


----------



## OCmember

What hub does the PCI slot run off of, the ICH10 or the IOH X58 hub? Does an increase in subsystem or OS level latency occur when using the PCI slot?


----------



## gofasterstripes

@ocmember
It's in the platform layout at the start of the gigabyte manual.

I'm offline again, only a 3g phone :/


----------



## DR4G00N

Hmm, I just threw my E762 on my test bench and tried it out with an X5687 and it seems just fine. 3.3V is at exactly 3.301V. Maybe it was an issue with the case. I did notice that one of the 3.3V wires on the 24pin were quite hot when I took the board out of the case so maybe it was close to shorting to GND which would cause the voltage to drop and pull more amperes because of that.

Well, I'll do a bit more testing and see what happens. I may just use it as my bench system from now on.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> What hub does the PCI slot run off of, the ICH10 or the IOH X58 hub? Does an increase in subsystem or OS level latency occur when using the PCI slot?


PCI slots on X58 run off the southbridge. It has always been that way with pretty much every modern system. Not sure about the latency thing though.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I'm considering an R3E right now.
> 
> 3.6GHz QPI Link speed. I'm almost certain that pertains to motherboard performance. My EVGA was able to hit close to 4GHz and to me there was a noticeable difference. I just picked up an E770 but the guy didn't ship the I/O plate and wants to sell that to me now too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I haven't gotten a chance to run the board yet, hence the interest in the R3E right now.. before you say it, I know, that's way to many X58 board to be having, lol I'd turn around and sell one or two off


I have a UD7 and am at 4.2GHz very easily. that is 21 multiplier with a 200blck, 1600MHz RAM.


----------



## OCmember

@gofasterstripes
@Cyrious

Thanks fellas. Wasn't sure









@99belle99

My UD7 will not boot with a QPI Link speed above 3.6GHz (7.2GT)


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Hmm, I just threw my E762 on my test bench and tried it out with an X5687 and it seems just fine. 3.3V is at exactly 3.301V. Maybe it was an issue with the case. I did notice that one of the 3.3V wires on the 24pin were quite hot when I took the board out of the case so maybe it was close to shorting to GND which would cause the voltage to drop and pull more amperes because of that.
> 
> Well, I'll do a bit more testing and see what happens. I may just use it as my bench system from now on.


Are your computers on carpet?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> Are your computers on carpet?


No, they are on hardwood.

I'm thinking it was just a mounting issue. Board has no problems after stress testing with an X5650 @ 4.2GHz + HD 5970 for a few hours.


----------



## OCmember

@DR4G00N Good deal!

Anyone using Corsair Dominator GT sticks? Particularly in a UD7? heh. I know it's a long shot... I picked up a used kit.. 1866 cl7.8.7.20. The UD7 has them listed on the compatibility list. I have the latest bios but they are having issues. 3x2GB = 6GB and only 2 or 4 GB shows up.. sometimes only 2GB, sometimes nothing. In Task manager it says, Slots used: 3 of 6 but something is screwy.. the XMP profile doesn't work, neither setting them manually to the XMP profile timings volts and speed. I set all the DRAM bios settings to auto and sometimes i get a boot, sometimes it doesn't get past bios. Any ideas?


----------



## AndrejusD

Hello guys,
Joining your club if you let me ^^
Just changed my old x5470 system which was clocked to 4.5Ghz, to X58 system with preinstalled i7 920 and X5675 is on the way here. Hope it will arrive asap and work on my P6T Deluxe v1 without burning a hole in it in a month or two ^_^
First overall platform impressions are good. With H100i GTX cooler cpu is not going higher than +/- 70oC also overclocked to 3.88Ghz 1.4V core etc.
Hope to see good X5675 results too








http://foto.terpe.lt/inkelti/20161113/i45_i7.jpg


----------



## theister

Hey,

curently i am running a Gigabyte X58A OC with a X5660 @ 4.2 GHZ for some time now and i am really happy with the performance and i recently finished my styling of my build (i usally buy only used parts so it took a while). Used for programming and some gaming.

A few days ago i was able to pick up a never used EVGA SR2 for little money and right now i don't know if it's worth the money to build up a new system with this lovely motherboard, cause i nearly have to buy everthing "new" to build it up.

So what would you do with keeping in mind the future of multicore software / performance and ZEN coming up? Sadly i am just tempted to sell it with big profit.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> @DR4G00N Good deal!
> 
> Anyone using Corsair Dominator GT sticks? Particularly in a UD7? heh. I know it's a long shot... I picked up a used kit.. 1866 cl7.8.7.20. The UD7 has them listed on the compatibility list. I have the latest bios but they are having issues. 3x2GB = 6GB and only 2 or 4 GB shows up.. sometimes only 2GB, sometimes nothing. In Task manager it says, Slots used: 3 of 6 but something is screwy.. the XMP profile doesn't work, neither setting them manually to the XMP profile timings volts and speed. I set all the DRAM bios settings to auto and sometimes i get a boot, sometimes it doesn't get past bios. Any ideas?


Maybe bad ram? They are Hyper's so they should work just fine with that board (or all X58 boards for that matter).

Do they work @ the rated specs when you try them one at a time?


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OCmember*
> 
> @DR4G00N Good deal!
> 
> Anyone using Corsair Dominator GT sticks? Particularly in a UD7? heh. I know it's a long shot... I picked up a used kit.. 1866 cl7.8.7.20. The UD7 has them listed on the compatibility list. I have the latest bios but they are having issues. 3x2GB = 6GB and only 2 or 4 GB shows up.. sometimes only 2GB, sometimes nothing. In Task manager it says, Slots used: 3 of 6 but something is screwy.. the XMP profile doesn't work, neither setting them manually to the XMP profile timings volts and speed. I set all the DRAM bios settings to auto and sometimes i get a boot, sometimes it doesn't get past bios. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe bad ram? They are Hyper's so they should work just fine with that board (or all X58 boards for that matter).
> 
> Do they work @ the rated specs when you try them one at a time?
Click to expand...

I'm going to do a little testing later on. I might do that, I also might do a bios reset and see if that shakes anything up

edit: the guy just told me he never had luck getting the XMP profile working


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> curently i am running a Gigabyte X58A OC with a X5660 @ 4.2 GHZ for some time now and i am really happy with the performance and i recently finished my styling of my build (i usally buy only used parts so it took a while). Used for programming and some gaming.
> 
> A few days ago i was able to pick up a never used EVGA SR2 for little money and right now i don't know if it's worth the money to build up a new system with this lovely motherboard, cause i nearly have to buy everthing "new" to build it up.


I haven't seen a EVGA SR2 for "little money" since 2012-2013 and even then the prices was around $400-$600. The prices shot up will above $800 for some time and it wasn't rare to see them going for around $1,000. So now I'm wondering how much you paid for a "never used" EVGA SR2.

Back when I thought about buying a SR2 I also thought about the price it would take to build a dual CPU system. I'll need to buy bigger case, another water cooler etc. The price just didn't add up for older technology. Plus I wanted to upgrade my GPUs and RAM at the time as well.

Quote:


> So what would you do with keeping in mind the future of multicore software / performance and ZEN coming up? Sadly i am just tempted to sell it with big profit.


I'm personally waiting on Zen at this point. I'm actually fine with what I have [X58+X5660+24GB ECC RAM+M.2 SSD], but if AMD [Zen] has the price right and much better performance then I'm upgrading. Intel has shown me what they have to offer over the past few years and currently and now they want $1723.00 for their flagship CPU. No thanks, I'm fine without the price increases.

For daily usage most people only need i5's, but I can see the need for i7's when it comes to multitasking for gaming [streaming, recording etc]. Then again there's that e-peen thing that people want for some reason.
I ran my CPU + MB at stock settings for around 6 months with no complaints when it came to programming, game development, daily usage apps like web browsing\word processing and gaming + streaming.

You already have the SR2 so you "can" build around that MB if you want. Making the profit might be your best bet. Dual Xeons would be nice as well, but it's probably best to move on if you can at this point. It comes down to what you need.


----------



## Quantium40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> curently i am running a Gigabyte X58A OC with a X5660 @ 4.2 GHZ for some time now and i am really happy with the performance and i recently finished my styling of my build (i usally buy only used parts so it took a while). Used for programming and some gaming.
> 
> A few days ago i was able to pick up a never used EVGA SR2 for little money and right now i don't know if it's worth the money to build up a new system with this lovely motherboard, cause i nearly have to buy everthing "new" to build it up.
> 
> So what would you do with keeping in mind the future of multicore software / performance and ZEN coming up? Sadly i am just tempted to sell it with big profit.


At this point, I would sell it for sure.

A couple of years ago, I would've said don't, but the SR-2 is getting antiquated at this point. Probably be better off buying a fancy X99 system with the money from the SR-2.

The heat these CPUs put off now makes it hard to cool without water or a ton of noise.
It is nearly impossible to find a waterblock for the SR-2 chipset - and that little fan is dang loud.
Memory is beyond finicky on this board, the headaches are crazy - difficult to get the board to read all slots at higher speeds.
The board itself is a lottery as to how well it will clock the FSB, which is the only option for overclocking - most do a lot worse than a single socket board.

I would stay away at this point.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I would think it's less challenging to cool one of these Westmere-EP chips compared to Haswell-E or Broadwell-E unless you're trying to reach some extreme frequencies.


----------



## tinynja98

Would an x5675 and registered ECC memory work on a DX58SO motherboard? I'm planning on upgrading my i7-920 and getting more RAM and ECC memory is hell of a lot cheaper than non-ecc on ebay (at least with the keywords "ddr3 4x4")...


----------



## kckyle

what are you guys getting for temp on your north bridge, i just ghetto strapped a fan to my north bridge and i'm looking at 40-46c temp range.


----------



## shadowrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> what are you guys getting for temp on your north bridge, i just ghetto strapped a fan to my north bridge and i'm looking at 40-46c temp range.


Antec spot cool


----------



## kckyle

whats ur northbridge temp in hwmonitor


----------



## trezn0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinynja98*
> 
> Would an x5675 and registered ECC memory work on a DX58SO motherboard? I'm planning on upgrading my i7-920 and getting more RAM and ECC memory is hell of a lot cheaper than non-ecc on ebay (at least with the keywords "ddr3 4x4")...


It could work.
I would strongly adivse against it, but maybe my DX58SO was just faulty.
OCing was really bad with this board because of restricted multiplier settings for the cores (one less than all the others did) and memory deviders forcing you to use very expensive RAM when doing BCLK OC.

I'd suggest to get something like a P6T or any other ASUS board, they all OC pretty good. Mind the R3E runs very hot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> whats ur northbridge temp in hwmonitor


40-46 is super cool for X58. The R3E easily gets to 60+ just idling w/o OC, 80+ when gaming due to airflow restrictions and the tiny NB cooler.
And that is on fresh paste with the faulty heatpad removed.


----------



## shadowrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> whats ur northbridge temp in hwmonitor


My ASUS p6x58de premium has no ioh temp monitors, but I can tell you my nb is way cooler than my old MSI eclipse sli which idles at 60+ deg with the antec spot cool and new noctua paste.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I don't have a NB labeled temp sensor. The highest system temp reads about 34C (less than 20C ambient). The VRMs run hot though, 60C idling and go a little over 80C at full load with a 50mm fan against the heatsink. I should just strip my system down and use the waterblock already.


----------



## tinynja98

I broke the plastic thing maintaining the Northbridge heatsink in place (its just a one point crack, so the thing still "holds" itself) but i'm afraid its no longer making full contact with the northbridge. I do feel the heatsink is quite hot while using my PC, and i can't remember if my PC crashed because of high mb temps since i didn't monitor them properly. Do you guys have a suggestion to repairing that plastic mount or simply finding another way to properly sit the heatsink on top of that northbridge? Thanks in advance









P.S. Since my mb vocabulary sucks, everytime i say northbridge, im referring to this...


----------



## xxpenguinxx

You could probably make a new bracket using a couple of long paper clips.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> what are you guys getting for temp on your north bridge, i just ghetto strapped a fan to my north bridge and i'm looking at 40-46c temp range.


In my old case I used the Antec Spot Cool for a few years. It did it job and worked well. Inside of my current case I have an internal Delta [4,000rpm] fan blowing air towards my Northbridge. The Antec Spot Cool might be your best bet. It was great a long time ago.

During the Fall, Winter and Spring months the NB temps are low due to the colder weather and colder ambient temp. So 35c-45c isn't out of the norm for daily usage. During the summer months is when things can get a bit warm [55c-62c]. My Delta around 30% fan can keep my NB at a reasonable 50c-53c on the hottest days. 100% is to loud and will knock the NB temps below 50c so I normally run it at low RPMs. Anything under 60c is fine with me, under 55c is great and under 50c is awesome.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trezn0r*
> 
> The R3E easily gets to 60+ just idling w/o OC, 80+ when gaming due to airflow restrictions and the tiny NB cooler.
> And that is on fresh paste with the faulty heatpad removed.


80c is pretty high. I'm sure your performance "might" be impacted somewhat at those temps. You need to get some cold air towards those intakes immediately.


----------



## gofasterstripes

@tinynja98

I doubt there's a fail-safe thermal diode/BIOS response for the X58 - sort your cooler mounting out ASAP or if it comes loose you may kill the motherboard.


----------



## tinynja98

@gofasterstripes & @xxpenguinxx

Ok thanks i will see what i can do with what i have laying around at home. In the meantime does anyone else have another idea for a homemade heatsink mount?


----------



## gofasterstripes

Hmmm, something that cannot loosen - bent metal [paperclips etc] will work but will tend to "give" - you want something that screws down or locks in place - you could try small cable ties with washers threaded on [tighten it a bit after an hour or two as they will also give a bit as they settle and warm up], or nylon motherboard standoffs... anything really, just nuts and bolts would work - just don't short anything out if you try metal things....

NB- IIRC the x58 is a bare flip-chip BGA package, you must tighten heatsink etc down evenly and over several steps so as to avoid chipping the silicon al-la Athlon


----------



## PipJones

Bits have been accumulated and the HTPC build has started.

I'm aiming for a passively cooled solution using an E5640 at stock speeds running on an Asus Sabertooth X58.

Just proving that the NH-D9L will fit ....


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinynja98*
> 
> @gofasterstripes & @xxpenguinxx
> 
> Ok thanks i will see what i can do with what i have laying around at home. In the meantime does anyone else have another idea for a homemade heatsink mount?


Long nuts and bolts and mechano? I've got a box of the stuff that I bought to build a NB cooler for my X58 build (not the HTPC!)

Does this give you any ideas?


----------



## gofasterstripes

@PipJones schweet









?X58 temps*? Chipset runs hot [as we're discussing above] in actively-cooled systems.

*pretty sure you can run up to 80c 24/7 on X58, but that's pretty harsh on the solder under it and caps in the vicinity too.

---this cross-posting is getting weird----


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> @PipJones schweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?X58 temps*? Chipset runs hot [as we're discussing above] in actively-cooled systems.
> 
> *pretty sure you can run up to 80c 24/7 on X58, but that's pretty harsh on the solder under it and caps in the vicinity too.
> 
> ---this cross-posting is getting weird----


Thanks! Yeah, I have fun keeping my "pheonix" build cool, biggest problem was with the NB - especially when running the DDR3 at 2000. It appeared to cause a significant increase in heat, thus the 2x 10,000 RPM fans. When those things run at full whack it will keep the NB in the 50's during a stress test. Bit noisy though. 

I'm thinking that the CPU and NB *should* run cool enough in the HTPC if I don't overclock.

That CPU is only rated 80W, the cooler is 130W, with fan. Without fan, who knows! It'll be good for a laugh anyway.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Those Deltas remind me of running my 800MHz Coppermine PIII on BX @ 133BCLK









http://www.dansdata.com/athlon.htm - this cooler, or the PIII variant of it....

Kinda:




Wish I still had pictures of that beast!


----------



## Cyrious

Hey guys, am I allowed to ask for help on my own X58 system even though I dont have a 1366 Xeon (yet)? This is kinda the only active x58 thread on the site after all.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Hey guys, am I allowed to ask for help on my own X58 system even though I dont have a 1366 Xeon (yet)? This is kinda the only active x58 thread on the site after all.


Of course .... fire away, great bunch of people here, all willing to help.


----------



## Cyrious

Groovy.

OK, for starters, what would you guys recommend as the maximum safe IOH voltage and temperatures? Right now, mine are at 1.328v and ~38c. The voltage is up this high because I ran into a wall around 150mhz bclock, I didn't know what was causing it, so i did a no-no and bashed my way through it with multiple changes in one go (bumped Uncore voltage up a bit, increased Vcore to 1.4v, and set the uncore/Dram multipliers to their lowest paired values).

Should I loosen up my memory timings a bit while I'm at it? Right now the memory is at 960mhz 6-6-6-18-59-1T, whereas the matching 3 sticks i have left are installed in my main rig running at 1600mhz 9-9-9-28-88-1T.

If need be I'll post my set voltages and settings so you guys can point me in the right direction.


----------



## xenkw0n

Most people try not to go past ~1.2v on IOH voltage. I would say more than 1.3v on IOH voltage is really starting to push it. This would not be the typical reason for issues with the Xeons on these boards. It's hard to say how far you can tighten timings at frequencies that low. Why worry about that now if you're already running such low frequencies? Loosen them to what you know they run at ~1600mhz and then when the time comes after getting stable OC work on the desired frequency and tightening the timings.

On my system I have all 6 slots populated for a total of 24gb @ 1800mhz 8-9-8-24 1T with only 1.5v DRAM and 1.1v IOH. I know it varies from board to board but with all 6 slots populated it should prove that the IOH voltage would typically not be a culprit for stability on X58.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Is this not a mixing-up of IOH* and VTT voltages? IOH normally is nothing to do with QPI Link**/DRAM stability.



Here's a useful primer:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/overclocking-the-x58-a-practical-guide.108526/

and another:

http://www.techreaction.net/2010/09/07/3-step-overclocking-guide-bloomfield-and-gulftown/2/

*Assuming "IOH" = IOH/X58 chip core voltage

**well, maybe in your case your IOH Core voltage is now so high you're drawing less from the QPI/VTT regulators?!


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Most people try not to go past ~1.2v on IOH voltage. I would say more than 1.3v on IOH voltage is really starting to push it. This would not be the typical reason for issues with the Xeons on these boards. It's hard to say how far you can tighten timings at frequencies that low. Why worry about that now if you're already running such low frequencies? Loosen them to what you know they run at ~1600mhz and then when the time comes after getting stable OC work on the desired frequency and tightening the timings.
> 
> On my system I have all 6 slots populated for a total of 24gb @ 1800mhz 8-9-8-24 1T with only 1.5v DRAM and 1.1v IOH. I know it varies from board to board but with all 6 slots populated it should prove that the IOH voltage would typically not be a culprit for stability on X58.


Ah, yeah I need to definitely go fix that, the IOH voltage is set to 1.275 in bios but sensors in windows say its over 1.3.

As for the memory timings, I had a bit of a facepalm moment about 2 minutes after I made that post, realizing that that right there was the reason why I could not punch past 150mhz bclock. I loosened the memory timings to match exactly what is currently in use on my main rig, and it worked magnificently.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Groovy.
> 
> OK, for starters, what would you guys recommend as the maximum safe IOH voltage and temperatures? Right now, mine are at 1.328v and ~38c.


38c is extremely low for the IOH temp. Normal temps can be anywhere from 55c-65c Idle - 65c-80c Load\Gaming etc

I suggest keeping the IOH voltage below 1.22v if possible. You can go higher if you need to. Going well above 1.26v might not be the best idea. 1.3 is pushing it.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> 38c is extremely low for the IOH temp. Normal temps can be anywhere from 55c-65c Idle - 65c-80c Load\Gaming etc
> 
> I suggest keeping the IOH voltage below 1.22v if possible. You can go higher if you need to. Going well above 1.26v might not be the best idea. 1.3 is pushing it.


Ah good, I was hoping my cooling (I rigged a 60mm cooling fan onto the IOH heatsink) was adequate enough to get the job done.

As for the voltage, I've already cut that down from 1.3 to 1.23v according to the sensor reading in HWinfo64. If necessary I'll shave that down a bit further.

I should probably post my other settings shouldnt I?

Edit: Might as well

Static CPU Voltage Override: 1.4v (it droops a bit to 1.38)
Dynamic CPU Voltage Offset: 0mv (will be swapping the static with the dynamic once i have everything dialed in.)
Maximum Non Turbo Multi: 20

Intel Turbo Boost: Enabled
CPU VR Current override : Enable

Memory Tab:
Uncore Multiplier: 16
Memory Multiplier: 8
Timings (already dialed in)
Memory voltage: 1.54v
QPI/Uncore Voltage: 1.3V
Command Rate: Auto (Defaults to 1T, which the stick can handle)
Dimm Reference Voltage Training: Off

Bus Overrides Tab:
IOH Voltage: 1.2v (goes up to 1.23v in windows, I may shave that down further)
QPI Data Rate: Auto (Defaults to the lowest QPI multiplier)
PCI-E Frequency: Auto (Defaults to 100mhz I think)

Out in the main menu:
Failsafe Watchdog: Disabled
Host Clock Freq: 160mhz

Speedstep and C States are active even though I know they shouldnt be while overclocking. They arent interfering at the moment AFAIK, so I'll leave them on.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Ah good, I was hoping my cooling (I rigged a 60mm cooling fan onto the IOH heatsink) was adequate enough to get the job done.
> 
> As for the voltage, I've already cut that down from 1.3 to 1.23v according to the sensor reading in HWinfo64. If necessary I'll shave that down a bit further.
> 
> I should probably post my other settings shouldnt I?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Might as well
> 
> Static CPU Voltage Override: 1.4v (it droops a bit to 1.38)
> Dynamic CPU Voltage Offset: 0mv (will be swapping the static with the dynamic once i have everything dialed in.)
> Maximum Non Turbo Multi: 20
> 
> Intel Turbo Boost: Enabled
> CPU VR Current override : Enable
> 
> Memory Tab:
> Uncore Multiplier: 16
> Memory Multiplier: 8
> Timings (already dialed in)
> Memory voltage: 1.54v
> QPI/Uncore Voltage: 1.3V
> Command Rate: Auto (Defaults to 1T, which the stick can handle)
> Dimm Reference Voltage Training: Off
> 
> Bus Overrides Tab:
> IOH Voltage: 1.2v (goes up to 1.23v in windows, I may shave that down further)
> QPI Data Rate: Auto (Defaults to the lowest QPI multiplier)
> PCI-E Frequency: Auto (Defaults to 100mhz I think)
> 
> Out in the main menu:
> Failsafe Watchdog: Disabled
> Host Clock Freq: 160mhz
> 
> Speedstep and C States are active even though I know they shouldnt be while overclocking. They arent interfering at the moment AFAIK, so I'll leave them on.


You NB temps are nice. I'd like to rig something on my NB. One of the main reasons I haven't upgraded my case was due to the NB heat concerns. Do you have some pics of your NB fan?
SpeedStep and C states can be disabled when you overclock or going for high overclocks and max performance. Might as well disable anything that could cause issues down the line and prevent the headaches now.


----------



## Cyrious

Yeah sure, have some pics


I used some screws i had lying around and screwed the fan to the heatsink. Not an optimal solution, but it works. The fan is plugged into the rear fan header, which grants it speed control and stops it from being obnoxiously loud. The H50 pump is plugged into the NB fan header in its stead.

Not sure how accurate the IOH temperature sensor is though. In windows it says sub-40. In BIOS it says its 55C. Doesnt feel that hot though, its lukewarm to the touch.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Yeah sure, have some pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used some screws i had lying around and screwed the fan to the heatsink. Not an optimal solution, but it works. The fan is plugged into the rear fan header, which grants it speed control and stops it from being obnoxiously loud. The H50 pump is plugged into the NB fan header in its stead.
> 
> Not sure how accurate the IOH temperature sensor is though. In windows it says sub-40. In BIOS it says its 55C. Doesnt feel that hot though, its lukewarm to the touch.


Luke warm is great. I've felt some that literally burn your hand after 1.5 to 2 seconds. Thanks for the pictures. People seem to get really creative when it comes to cooling off the northbridge on these older MBs.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Luke warm is great. I've felt some that literally burn your hand after 1.5 to 2 seconds. Thanks for the pictures. People seem to get really creative when it comes to cooling off the northbridge on these older MBs.


Yeah i stuck the fan on it because when I had the machine doing its very first ever run, I noticed that the IOH temps were slowly but steadily climbing upwards, and it got really uncomfortable for me once it passed through 70C. Yeah it can take that temp, but why run it that hot when you can rig a fan up to it?

So thats what I did: I went hunting for a suitable fan (60mm heatsink fan that used to be on a S462 AMD cooler), found some screws, then bolted it directly to the heatsink. It kept it from overheating, and thus I was happy with it. As a bonus plugging the fan into a header with speed control slowed it down to the point where its pretty much inaudible.


----------



## tinynja98

Real quick... can i wipe these weird spots in the back of my motherboard? Anybody have an idea on what they are? My PC is in the basement, it never got watercooled, i live in Canada. (i should note that i didn't look at the back of the motherboard when i got my used computer, so i don't really know what he did to it or if those spots came from the previous owner)


----------



## trezn0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinynja98*
> 
> Real quick... can i wipe these weird spots in the back of my motherboard? Anybody have an idea on what they are? My PC is in the basement, it never got watercooled, i live in Canada. (i should note that i didn't look at the back of the motherboard when i got my used computer, so i don't really know what he did to it or if those spots came from the previous owner)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


maybe residue from condensed water.
basement -> high temp amplitudes with high humidity -> can lead to condensation when powered off and cooling down.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Those marks on the PCB look like either flux or varnish migrating/oxdising due to heat and humidity, I have had them on both my X58 boards - I'd not worry about it myself, cleaning products may actually cause further problems.

You could always try this:




...but I wouldn't bother unless you're having problems.


----------



## tinynja98

Do you think simply wiping them very gently with alcohol would cause any harm (honesltly, just for aesthetic reasons...) ?


----------



## kckyle

i wish someone can wipe me gently with alcohol....


----------



## gofasterstripes

@tinynja98 I don't see that being a problem, no. Not sure it'll help tho'


----------



## gofasterstripes

..soooooo

only 53 posts to go

are gets allowed?

modget

kanaget

alansaltget

get*[USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST]*


----------



## Cyrious

Well, I've finished dialing in the maximum safe overclock for my chip, and sadly 3.8ghz is about the limit of what it will do for a number of reasons. Voltage is getting uncomfortably high trying to counter 0x101 and 0x124 bsods, and as a direct consequence of that the H50 is struggling to keep up with the heat.

Fortunately, with the bios flash i did to the board recently, D0s and hex cores are now very viable options.

So, ~3780mhz @ 1.39v... I think i did OK for my first ever LGA 1366 overclock.

Edit: I would like to add I probably could get a bit more out of it if i turned hyperthreading off, but, eh, its no biggie.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Well, I've finished dialing in the maximum safe overclock for my chip, and sadly 3.8ghz is about the limit of what it will do for a number of reasons. Voltage is getting uncomfortably high trying to counter 0x101 and 0x124 bsods, and as a direct consequence of that the H50 is struggling to keep up with the heat.
> 
> Fortunately, with the bios flash i did to the board recently, D0s and hex cores are now very viable options.
> 
> So, ~3780mhz @ 1.39v... I think i did OK for my first ever LGA 1366 overclock.
> 
> Edit: I would like to add I probably could get a bit more out of it if i turned hyperthreading off, but, eh, its no biggie.


If you're talking about the Intel DX58SO then it's probably your board limiting you more than anything else.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> If you're talking about the Intel DX58SO then it's probably your board limiting you more than anything else.


Due to the power delivery? I'm not seeing any significant voltage fluctuations at full prime95 load, and I've already countered the vdroop (using static voltage instead of dynamic sees a vdroop of less than .01v). Hell, it hasnt deviated from 1.4v (1.395v CPU-Z) since starting the run 3 hours ago. I've been thinking about lowering the dynamic voltage a bit more, but I'm not sure on the margins i have, especially considering this is a C0 chip.

valid.x86.fr/rrjal1


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Due to the power delivery? I'm not seeing any significant voltage fluctuations at full prime95 load, and I've already countered the vdroop (using static voltage instead of dynamic sees a vdroop of less than .01v). Hell, it hasnt deviated from 1.4v (1.395v CPU-Z) since starting the run 3 hours ago. I've been thinking about lowering the dynamic voltage a bit more, but I'm not sure on the margins i have, especially considering this is a C0 chip.


Nevermind I thought you were referencing a Xeon. Yes, for a C0 920 that's about what you'll get depending on the silicon lottery.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Nevermind I thought you were referencing a Xeon. Yes, for a C0 920 that's about what you'll get depending on the silicon lottery.


Yeah I was hoping to get 4ghz out of it, but the lottery wasnt nice to me w/ this chip.
And sadly, I do not yet have a Xeon so i could be a member of this club proper. I however have my eyes set on getting a W3565 (D0 Xeon, x24 base multiplier, x25 all core turbo), as they're cheap, are officially supported by my board, and come with very high multipliers.

Edit: 6 hours later, and nary a hiccup from the chip during prime95. I'm pretty sure its stable.
Edit 2: Spoke too soon, attempted to start up Open Hardware Monitor for overnight sensor graphing, and it instantly crashed with a 101 Bsod.
Edit 3: I think dynamic voltage shifting is screwing me over.
Edit 4: I actually think its C-States, and by extension individual core clocking doing it. Disabling them immediately ended the issue. Eh, so long as it throttles down to a proper low voltage low clock idle state when not doing anything, im happy.


----------



## trezn0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Due to the power delivery? I'm not seeing any significant voltage fluctuations at full prime95 load, and I've already countered the vdroop (using static voltage instead of dynamic sees a vdroop of less than .01v). Hell, it hasnt deviated from 1.4v (1.395v CPU-Z) since starting the run 3 hours ago. I've been thinking about lowering the dynamic voltage a bit more, but I'm not sure on the margins i have, especially considering this is a C0 chip.
> 
> valid.x86.fr/rrjal1


Not so much bc of power delivery, but limited memory settings.

I once had one of the first DX58SO's with a D0 920 for many many years and the vdroop was very noticable above 3.8GHz. Your values look much better.
But there's more.

In the end, for BCLK >160 you need good RAM, for >180 exceptional good RAM preferably rated at 1.5V stock because of the lowest possible mem multi of 8x.
Pretty much all the other boards can do 6x regardless of the 1:2 mem:uncore ratio recommendation, which means BCLKs around 200MHz won't push the memory too far.
If your temps are still low at that voltage, you are definately limited by the DX58SO board - your chip could perform better at a higher BCLK, but 1.4V is already considered as the ceiling for Bloomfield.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trezn0r*
> 
> Not so much bc of power delivery, but limited memory settings.
> 
> I once had one of the first DX58SO's with a D0 920 for many many years and the vdroop was very noticable above 3.8GHz. Your values look much better.
> But there's more.
> 
> In the end, for BCLK >160 you need good RAM, for >180 exceptional good RAM preferably rated at 1.5V stock because of the lowest possible mem multi of 8x.
> Pretty much all the other boards can do 6x regardless of the 1:2 mem:uncore ratio recommendation, which means BCLKs around 200MHz won't push the memory too far.
> If your temps are still low at that voltage, you are definately limited by the DX58SO board - your chip could perform better at a higher BCLK, but 1.4V is already considered as the ceiling for Bloomfield.


Well, for the Vdroop part intel seems to have fixed that with their latest bios. 1 setting tweak (setting vdroop control to mid vdroop instead of leaving it stock) almost completely eliminated the vdroop.

As for my ram, the stick I am using is rated for 1600mhz 1.5v, and the memory/uncore settings I used pretty much ensure the DRAM is not going out of spec until I cross 200mhz bclock, which i never expect to happen with the board taken into consideration (200 mhz bclock x 8 memory multiplier = 1600mhz). Uncore though is going to be an issue as at that speed its pushing 3200mhz.


----------



## tinynja98

@trezn0r

OMG i can't believe someone actually read my thread wow! Thanks for the reference







I should actually post an update on how i got away with that problem i had. I succesfully got my C0 i7-920 to 3.99GHz (not 4... ugh <.<), but i'm really soon looking to upgrade to an X5675, on the same board.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Settings I used for i7 D0 @ 200x20 on a UD3r R 1.6 - this ran stable for years.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, much to my pleasant surprise I have managed to get the chip to 4ghz albeit unstable. I keep getting the 0x101 BSOD (a clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor), and I dont have the voltage or thermal headroom left to get it stable at that speed. Perhaps with a better board and cooling I could do it (and maybe a better PSU), but for now I will have to settle with 3801mhz.

My thermals right now is the big one. I have 2 cores running above 80C and the other two are playing chicken with it. My best cooler (OG H50) is already on it with a coolermaster Blademaster 120mm fan in pull behind it, and it is *barely* keeping up.


----------



## TLCH723

When you guys overclocking, do you use Win7 or Win10? Or doesnt matter?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> When you guys overclocking, do you use Win7 or Win10? Or doesnt matter?


Doesn't matter.


----------



## TLCH723

I mean which one is easier. Since the BSOD code is already out there for Win7.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> When you guys overclocking, do you use Win7 or Win10? Or doesnt matter?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> I mean which one is easier. Since the BSOD code is already out there for Win7.


Same codes apply. Some benchmarks give slightly better results in one OS, but no clear "winner". The actual overclock will be the same, just slight differences in bench results. If benching you should have a benching OS's on separate drives for those bsods that cause data corruption, otherwise you'll be reinstalling your everyday os every now and then. (or maybe even while looking for a stable overclock if that's what you're after.)


----------



## BaldMan

Bought a X58-EXTREME, now need to decide what Xeon to put in this one !

(I have a UD7 with a X5680 already)

The W3680 is the cheapest unlocked CPU yeah ?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldMan*
> 
> Bought a X58-EXTREME, now need to decide what Xeon to put in this one !
> 
> (I have a UD7 with a X5680 already)
> 
> The W3680 is the cheapest unlocked CPU yeah ?


Yeah it is multiplier unlocked as well as BCLK. the x56, L and E56xx are BCLK unlocked.
I would get a X56 or x5675 for the higher odd multiplier of you go that rout.
I have x5660 and an E5649, I have an E5645 on the way. They are dirt cheap on ebay right now. Got mine for 35$ and 29$ got the e5645.
I am hoping it will give me 21 x ... The e5649 gives me 22 x .... I do not get along with even multipliers for some reason.

I do Like my w3680 too, very easy OC, I am at 4.2 1.28v my ram is 1866 8-9-8-25 1T and that one runs very well too.


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I haven't seen a EVGA SR2 for "little money" since 2012-2013 and even then the prices was around $400-$600. The prices shot up will above $800 for some time and it wasn't rare to see them going for around $1,000. So now I'm wondering how much you paid for a "never used" EVGA SR2.
> 
> Back when I thought about buying a SR2 I also thought about the price it would take to build a dual CPU system. I'll need to buy bigger case, another water cooler etc. The price just didn't add up for older technology. Plus I wanted to upgrade my GPUs and RAM at the time as well.
> I'm personally waiting on Zen at this point. I'm actually fine with what I have [X58+X5660+24GB ECC RAM+M.2 SSD], but if AMD [Zen] has the price right and much better performance then I'm upgrading. Intel has shown me what they have to offer over the past few years and currently and now they want $1723.00 for their flagship CPU. No thanks, I'm fine without the price increases.
> 
> For daily usage most people only need i5's, but I can see the need for i7's when it comes to multitasking for gaming [streaming, recording etc]. Then again there's that e-peen thing that people want for some reason.
> I ran my CPU + MB at stock settings for around 6 months with no complaints when it came to programming, game development, daily usage apps like web browsing\word processing and gaming + streaming.
> 
> You already have the SR2 so you "can" build around that MB if you want. Making the profit might be your best bet. Dual Xeons would be nice as well, but it's probably best to move on if you can at this point. It comes down to what you need.


I got it for round about 200 dollars from a friends father who is an architect and bought it for backup.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> I got it for round about 200 dollars from a friends father who is an architect and bought it for backup.


That's one heck of a backup.







Should be the main platform if you ask me.

I've always wanted to mess around with the SR2 and dual Xeon CPUs to see how far I could overclock them. At this point that's probably never going to happen.


----------



## GENXLR

There were SR-2's On ebay for 350$ for months. I almost bought one.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> There were SR-2's On ebay for 350$ for months. I almost bought one.


I stopped paying attention to them after the crazy high prices. I guess I missed those SR-2's that were available for months. I only check the prices a few times a year now if it crosses my mind. Maybe one day I'll catch one cheap enough to justify the purchase and share my OC results.


----------



## deadsmiley

Please add me to this group. X5660 @ 4.37 GHz

http://valid.x86.fr/gjrvyt

Thanks!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Just got my W3565 in the mail...still need to toss it in my board and see if everything is working.


----------



## GENXLR

I'll find one for you Kana <3 but in all seriousness, I am looking for a W3690 for my laptop since I'm about to have it repaired.


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I stopped paying attention to them after the crazy high prices. I guess I missed those SR-2's that were available for months. I only check the prices a few times a year now if it crosses my mind. Maybe one day I'll catch one cheap enough to justify the purchase and share my OC results.


Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/332035994155


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsmiley*
> 
> Please add me to this group. X5660 @ 4.37 GHz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/gjrvyt
> 
> Thanks!




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I'll find one for you Kana <3 but in all seriousness, I am looking for a W3690 for my laptop since I'm about to have it repaired.


Looks like the W3690 is going for around $170-$200 from what I can see from a quick search.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/332035994155


Checked the link. Nice, but I can get second Fury X for $349.99 [$319 w/ rebate] nowadays.

That's still a very good price, but I'll still have to drop cash on another CPU, a bigger case and a CPU cooler at the very least.


----------



## GENXLR

I'm considering an SR-2

either an RIIIE or a SR-2


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I'm considering an SR-2
> 
> either an RIIIE or a SR-2


Those are pretty nice. Isn't the SR-2 an EATX board.


----------



## GENXLR

NO!!!! NO NO NO, it's HPTX.... Literally the biggest form factor existent right now. it's so big literally you can count the cases that fit it on your hands >.>


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> NO!!!! NO NO NO, it's HPTX.... Literally the biggest form factor existent right now. it's so big literally you can count the cases that fit it on your hands >.>


I stand corrected!


----------



## GENXLR

it's so friggin big it's scary, bigger than my D5400XS and thats a big board


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> NO!!!! NO NO NO, it's HPTX.... Literally the biggest form factor existent right now. it's so big literally you can count the cases that fit it on your hands >.>


I think it will fit in my TJ07 with a wee bit of modification, lol. I just need to remove the two front tower stands thingies that hold stuff like optical drives and my res. I can replace the res with a tube style I think and I dont even use the optical drive. I think last time I used it was in maybe 2014. haha

But yeah HPTX is a monster form factor.


----------



## bill1024

I picked up an EVGA x79 Classified. That is a big board too XL EATX There are a few full tower cases that will fit it, but not all. I really do like the board, but it is big
Be careful buying EVGA boards make sure you research what size it is before you buy.


----------



## nhphuong

Hi everyone,

I just got the X5675 for my system after nearly 7 years of fortuning my i7 930







(will submit my result and join this club after stabilize my OC)
My goal now is to put it stable @4.0GHz (and above) on the X58A-UD5 with 3x4GB Dominator GT @2000C9. Some say that westmere-EP favors tighter CAS @ around 1600 but I would like to test and confirm it myself after getting thing stable @2000C9








I did a quick search and found this guy stable @4.6GHz (with different set of ram but same 2000). I'm quite not so comfortable with that much vcore and QPI/VTT Voltage. Have anyone here achieved the same goal as mine @ a lower voltage?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Qiko

Hi. Not sure if my stock timings/voltages for memory is correct. Just installed 48GB of ballistic ram and trying to setup timings and voltages

Currently have a Rampage 3 Formula with X5675.

BCLK Freq: 133
Memory: DDR3-1333
Timing: 9-9-9-24-4
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage: 1.158 [Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage: 1.51050

Is my QPI low for 48GB? or DRAM voltage to high? I was using the JEDEC #4 profile settings.

Any tips?

Thanks,


----------



## gofasterstripes

@nhphuong

I've done a UD3 r1.6 and a UD7 r2 at 4.0 via 200*20 and 3200MHz Uncore <1.35v Vcc and Vtt - that should happen easily enough [x32 QPI multi]



With the UD7 I found volts >4GHz got silly. You can probably hit 4/3.2, but after that it gets tricky-er.

@Qiko

Well, if that QPI is stable, don't worry. Personally I'd just set it to 1.2 though, and then test stability really carefully. 1.15 is unusually low if you start to raise the frequency and also I think bringing the Vcc and VDRAM closer reduces the strain on the Uncore actually [and they must stay within .5V of each other at all times].

YMMV


----------



## Qiko

Thx gofasterstripes.

I just found an old image that seem to match my memory model "BLT2C8G3D1608ET3LX0"
http://www.overclockers.com/crucial-ballistix-tactical-lp-16-gb-ddr3-1600-review/

It listed another JEDEC settings
685MHz 9-9-9-25-34 voltage 1.28
609MHz 8-8-8-22-30 voltage 1.28

Will try 685MHz and take another look at the Vcc and VDram.


----------



## xenkw0n

If you have the low profile / low voltage sticks of Crucial Ballistix then you can probably hit something like 2000mhz CL9 or 1800mhz CL8 with around 1.5v


----------



## Qiko

Definitely will look into overclocking memory to CL8 . Currently testing all memory at 609MHz 8-8-8-22-30 voltage 1.28 with Prime95. Amazing the extra life the Xeon adds to the x58 boards.

Will soon start overclocking the CPU on air with NH-D15.


----------



## 99belle99

Am I mad to buy a R9 Fury X? Considering I can buy a GTX 1070 for the same price. I know the 1070 is more powerful.


----------



## asand1

I upgraded the E5640 to an X5680. I have the 16GB of KLEVV Fit RAM and GTX 960 installed now and in a Rosewill Styker M case.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asand1*
> 
> I upgraded the E5640 to an X5680. I have the 16GB of KLEVV Fit RAM and GTX 960 installed now and in a Rosewill Styker M case.


Oh I see fishing poles, where do you live and what kind of fishing do you do?
I am in NY USA and the fishing here is great, trout, bass, Northern pike, stripped bass. All kinds of fishing to do here.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Got my W3565 in and everything up and running for the first time...now just waiting on RAM and SSD...and maybe pretty it up a bit.



Got the used board and CPU for about $70 USD, used GPU for $150 USD. Everything else is new, or will be new, though.


----------



## biZuil

Man, i think these Xeons are tying to throw me for a ride :L
So i bought a X58A UD5 to replace my UD3R that died a few months ago, since i had a spare 100$ to spend.
I just got the board and put the thing together, and got hit with an immediate C1 error...
Anyone know what this means? I know for a fact my 8gb dimm isnt dead so im not sure where to go from here.
Im thinking incompatible bios, though the UD5 is a rev 2, which i thought would support the x5650.
Im starting to think reviving my x58 was a bad idea :B


----------



## OCmember

Lastest bios?


----------



## biZuil

Cant say since i cant make it to bios :B


----------



## tinynja98

Do you need to be able to get to the BIOS to update the BIOS? I'm asking because the only BIOS update i did was through Windows Software, so i have no idea...


----------



## biZuil

I've done bios Updates from both Windows and USB through bios before.


----------



## biZuil

Ive solved my problem! Seems this board dislikes 8gb dimms. I've borrowed a 2gb dimm from a friend and it booted up 1 time.
Dodged a 100$ bullet there...


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Ive solved my problem! Seems this board dislikes 8gb dimms. I've borrowed a 2gb dimm from a friend and it booted up 1 time.
> Dodged a 100$ bullet there...


I vaguely remember reading that on some X58 boards, only 12GB normal DDR3 is supported, for 24GB you need ECC DIMMS...not sure how common that is though.


----------



## xarot

I ran 48 GB on Rampage III Extreme and X5680 for testing. RAM was at default 1333 though.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I vaguely remember reading that on some X58 boards, only 12GB normal DDR3 is supported, for 24GB you need ECC DIMMS...not sure how common that is though.


I'm pretty sure I've run on my P6T SE and on X58A-UD3R 48GB RAM non ECC,normal gaming RAM,although my RAM has been mixed combination

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Well, I checked into his board and it lists a max of 24GB, and the supported memory list only has 4GB DIMMS max, which makes sense...6 slots times 4GB = 24GB total on that board. There are also two revisions of the board though, perhaps the second revision is different?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Could just need a bios update. I thought the RAM limit was in place because they didn't sell non ECC 8GB dimms at the time. I've run 8GB dimms on all my x58 boards without issues. The Evga board's bios was way behind when I got it and it still worked with them.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Could just need a bios update. I thought the RAM limit was in place because they didn't sell non ECC 8GB dimms at the time. I've run 8GB dimms on all my x58 boards without issues. The Evga board's bios was way behind when I got it and it still worked with them.


I am just going by Gigabyte's spec page. Not all X58 boards are going to be the same. When in doubt, go with what is known to work, IMO. Would suck to shell out for 24GB based on what others say should work, only to find out it doesn't and you're now out a good chunk of cash. I know my Dell board will not support 8GB non-ECC DIMMs, for example, though i realize it is a DELL board


----------



## TLCH723

I have the UD3R and I have 48GB of RAM.
I would update the BIOS and then test each DIMM. Maybe one of the DIMM is bad.


----------



## biZuil

I tinkered around with the UD5 some more, went in and manually set the timings
and the 8gb DIMMs work now. I think the board was trying to set some weird timings on first boot
when booting with only the 8gb sticks, which was why i was getting instant C1.
I'll go ahead and update to FF1 bios later on today and see if it makes a difference, Seems my plan of
maybe jumping on 48gb for this build isnt dead, :b


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Glad you got it sorted!


----------



## bill1024

I do believe the reason they do not list 8gb sticks of memory, they did not have 8gb sticks when these boards were made.


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I vaguely remember reading that on some X58 boards, only 12GB normal DDR3 is supported, for 24GB you need ECC DIMMS...not sure how common that is though.


Most non-server boards don't support ECC with Xeons because the extra traces are missing.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Congratulations on an epic thread, @Kana-Maru

i iz fotoshop genius, heh?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsmiley*
> 
> Most non-server boards don't support ECC with Xeons because the extra traces are missing.


Plain ECC will normally work, they don't support registered ECC.

@Kana-Maru is running ECC RAM. Not sure if it's registered or not.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on an epic thread, @Kana-Maru
> 
> i iz fotoshop genius, heh?


Oh snap didn't realize we made it this far.
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Plain ECC will normally work, they don't support registered ECC.
> 
> @Kana-Maru is running ECC RAM. Not sure if it's registered or not.


Yeah I'm running Registered ECC. Clocked all 24GBs up to 2000Mhz-2100Mhz stable with no issues. I'm running 1600Mhz now with slightly tighter timings. I had doubts, but so far no issues.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Yeah I'm running Registered ECC. Clocked all 24GBs up to 2000Mhz-2100Mhz stable with no issues. I'm running 1600Mhz now with slightly tighter timings. I had doubts, but so far no issues.


Registered ECC memory in a Sabertooth? Strange. I tried some in a P6T and P6X58D-E but no luck.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4GB-x-1-HYNIX-HMT151R7TFR4C-H9-2Rx4-DDR3-PC3-10600R-1333MHz-ECC-REG-MEMORY-RAM-/162148385072?hash=item25c0cc0130


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Registered ECC memory in a Sabertooth? Strange. I tried some in a P6T and P6X58D-E but no luck.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4GB-x-1-HYNIX-HMT151R7TFR4C-H9-2Rx4-DDR3-PC3-10600R-1333MHz-ECC-REG-MEMORY-RAM-/162148385072?hash=item25c0cc0130


Look for 1rx8 or 2rx8 stuff. 2rx4 does not work.


----------



## TLCH723

Just curious, why used ECC RAM on MB that doesnt support ECC?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Just curious, why used ECC RAM on MB that doesnt support ECC?


Because if it works it is dirt cheap on ebay.
I can get 32gb 8 x 4gb sticks of Samsung memory for 30$


----------



## el Barryachi

Hi Guys, im new to this forum so please be gentle.

I have a Xeon x5675 and i would like to know about the vcore limit and max temperature for a 24/7 overclock for gaming.

1, I understand that the max vcore is 1.35v but is this read from the bios vcore input section or cpuz?

2, what would be the max temperature for a 24/7 overclock for gaming? i have good air cooling.

3, I would really like to get to 4.5ghz with hyperthreading off, does this sound possible?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## el Barryachi

Forgot to mention i have a Gigabyte GA X58a UD5 rev.1 motherboard.

I'm using LLC level 1
vcore in bios voltage settings is 1.3625v
pc health status shows vcore that bounces between 1.348v-1.364v
vcore in in M.I.T is 1.344v
vcore in cpuz is, idle 1.152v, 1.328 load.
vcore in CPUID HW Monitor is, idle 1.152, load 1.328.

Which is the most correct to go by using the 1.35v rule.


----------



## kckyle

curious what do you guys think of me improving thermal conductivity if i fill in the fins with thermal paste?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> curious what do you guys think of me improving thermal conductivity if i fill in the fins with thermal paste?


You'd be better off with ripping the stock blocksink off and installing a proper waterblock there.
Edit: and by ripping off I mean pulling the entire assembly off the board, VRM and SB parts as well, and installing waterblocks/third party heatsinks in their place.


----------



## gofasterstripes

@kckyle are you not using a big air cooler?

i just used the heatsink on top of the other heatsink and with a decent amount of thermal goop my X58 is running nice and cool from the ariflow.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> @kckyle are you not using a big air cooler?
> 
> i just used the heatsink on top of the other heatsink and with a decent amount of thermal goop my X58 is running nice and cool from the ariflow.


i'm slightly confused what you mean.

i'm using a big air cooler but its mounted horizontally not vertically.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Oh shizzle I forgot that was also possible. My point was *going* to be that you should be fine with local airflow as long as you're not using watercooling alone.

Can you not turn the HSF around? Or does that not work for another reason?


----------



## gofasterstripes

@el Barryachi

1] Yes you should stay<1.35. I'd go by whatever is the higher reading, or better still a DMM.

2] If you stay below mid 70's in synthetic tests you should be fine for gaming [probably will be mid 60's at a max in that case] IIRC 81C in RealTemp is your actual max permitted temp from Intel. Cooler is, of course, better.

3] That requires a pretty rare chip I think, certainly to be really really really 100% stable while staying <1.35v. It may not be worth it - what is your GPU and your intended games?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Oh shizzle I forgot that was also possible. My point was *going* to be that you should be fine with local airflow as long as you're not using watercooling alone.
> 
> Can you not turn the HSF around? Or does that not work for another reason?


uh i could except my rear exhuast is same size as my cooler, the top exhuast is only 120mm not 140mm unlike my cooler.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Hmm.

What is the chipset temp anyway? 80C is permitted!

_TCASE 100°C_ linky


----------



## tinynja98

Hey, i was wondering if we would overclock an x5670, an x5675, an x5680 and an x5690 using the same hardware, which would be the most powerful, 2nd, 3rd, last? Let's pretend they are the same "quality", or if you want, that they are all "golden".


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The most "powerful" would be whichever clocks the highest. The latter two should have unlocked multipliers.


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> The most "powerful" would be whichever clocks the highest. The latter two should have unlocked multipliers.


Whichever overclocks higher is the best answer. X5680 does not have unlocked multipliers. I suspect that the X5690 doesn't either, but don't have one of those.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I must have them confused with the W3680 and W3690, which have unlocked multipliers.


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Oh snap didn't realize we made it this far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm running Registered ECC. Clocked all 24GBs up to 2000Mhz-2100Mhz stable with no issues. I'm running 1600Mhz now with slightly tighter timings. I had doubts, but so far no issues.


@Kana-Maru Wow, I didn't know that ECC kit could be clock at 2kMhz?!








What kit you are using?! Does it run with ECC enable (I know the mb doesn't support but just curious







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el Barryachi*
> 
> Hi Guys, im new to this forum so please be gentle.
> 
> I have a Xeon x5675 and i would like to know about the vcore limit and max temperature for a 24/7 overclock for gaming.
> 
> 1, I understand that the max vcore is 1.35v but is this read from the bios vcore input section or cpuz?
> 
> 2, what would be the max temperature for a 24/7 overclock for gaming? i have good air cooling.
> 
> 3, I would really like to get to 4.5ghz with hyperthreading off, does this sound possible?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el Barryachi*
> 
> Forgot to mention i have a Gigabyte GA X58a UD5 rev.1 motherboard.
> 
> I'm using LLC level 1
> vcore in bios voltage settings is 1.3625v
> pc health status shows vcore that bounces between 1.348v-1.364v
> vcore in in M.I.T is 1.344v
> vcore in cpuz is, idle 1.152v, 1.328 load.
> vcore in CPUID HW Monitor is, idle 1.152, load 1.328.
> 
> Which is the most correct to go by using the 1.35v rule.


Hello mate, we have the same setup here!








I have the NH-D14 but my the ambient temp is quite high (~35°C up to 40°C). I try to clock it @4.2GHz with 1.3V but no luck







The temp jump right up to 90°C and the whole system hang (not crash) when I start Intel Burn Test! Reinstalled the heatsink but not work. May be forcing it to run with 2000MHz kit put a lot more stress on the CPU than I thought.
Sorry, I'm still new here so my assumption could be irrelevant!
Anyway, I think you could pump the vcore a bit higher and set LLC to level 2 to get more stable. About the temp, I think 70°C at full load is a safe bet!


----------



## tinynja98

Ok so am I right if I say that appart from the base frequency (and the turbo frequency, obviously...), the x5670, x5675, x5680 and x5690 are completely identical?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinynja98*
> 
> Ok so am I right if I say that appart from the base frequency (and the turbo frequency, obviously...), the x5670, x5675, x5680 and x5690 are completely identical?


The others are probably binned higher hence why they were sold as better chips but from a huge pool of data it's become reliable that most all of them can pull 4.3GHz quite easily maybe even 4.5GHz though on the cheapest of the chips the X5650 you might have to do that with a higher BCLK since you don't have as many multis. I believe it is capped at 22 (?) while the X5675 is capped at 25.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

They're all cut from the same wafers and binned accordingly. It's worth noting the X5670 and X5675 are rated for 95W TDP while the X5680 and X5690 are rated for 130W TDP. Those numbers only matter for stock clocks. It's relatively safe to assume X5670s and X5675s could have been X5680s or X5690s if they couldn't be rated for 95W TDP. All the X5680 and X5690 offer are extra multipliers, not necessarily higher overclocks.


----------



## el Barryachi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> @el Barryachi
> 
> 1] Yes you should stay<1.35. I'd go by whatever is the higher reading, or better still a DMM.
> 
> 2] If you stay below mid 70's in synthetic tests you should be fine for gaming [probably will be mid 60's at a max in that case] IIRC 81C in RealTemp is your actual max permitted temp from Intel. Cooler is, of course, better.
> 
> 3] That requires a pretty rare chip I think, certainly to be really really really 100% stable while staying <1.35v. It may not be worth it - what is your GPU and your intended games?


thankyou for replying.
im playing,,
bad company 2
battlefield 4
battlefield 1

i have been gaming mostly @ 4.4 ghz with 1.35v seems stable enough, Intel burn test 10 passes on maximum. The last couple of days ive been pushing for 4.5ghz with 1.3625v but it think i need more juice.

Would setting LLC to level 2 be safe @ 1.35v


----------



## el Barryachi

Gpu is gtx 780ti


----------



## gofasterstripes

Personally, I'd leave it as it.

I doubt you'd find, or even be able to measure any difference at all in FPS, but heavy use of LLC and/or going over 1.35v is likely to break the chip. Myself I measured about 2% difference in FPS running Firestrike from 4 to 4.6GHz and that was SLI 970's. OC'ing the GPUS netted a much bigger difference.

YMMV, but seeing as you asked....


----------



## el Barryachi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> @Kana-Maru Wow, I didn't know that ECC kit could be clock at 2kMhz?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kit you are using?! Does it run with ECC enable (I know the mb doesn't support but just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Hello mate, we have the same setup here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the NH-D14 but my the ambient temp is quite high (~35°C up to 40°C). I try to clock it @4.2GHz with 1.3V but no luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The temp jump right up to 90°C and the whole system hang (not crash) when I start Intel Burn Test! Reinstalled the heatsink but not work. May be forcing it to run with 2000MHz kit put a lot more stress on the CPU than I thought.
> Sorry, I'm still new here so my assumption could be irrelevant!
> Anyway, I think you could pump the vcore a bit higher and set LLC to level 2 to get more stable. About the temp, I think 70°C at full load is a safe bet!


Thanks it's nice to know that someone has the same or similar set up to myself.
Now 90 degrees that does seem very hot.
I don't really know about the RAM frequency I'm using a ram frequency of up to 1600 with qpi at 1.335v and ucore multi of 14 gives 88gflop on IBT .
Ive read high ram speeds dont always work out and upto 1600 with tight timimngs is the sweet spot. I have not found this out for myself practically.
LLC level 2 has proven to be more stable but im worried about possible voltage spikes at 1.35v

I also have dh14


----------



## el Barryachi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Personally, I'd leave it as it.
> 
> I doubt you'd find, or even be able to measure any difference at all in FPS, but heavy use of LLC and/or going over 1.35v is likely to break the chip. Myself I measured about 2% difference in FPS running Firestrike from 4 to 4.6GHz and that was SLI 970's. OC'ing the GPUS netted a much bigger difference.
> 
> YMMV, but seeing as you asked....


Thanks


----------



## AndrejusD

Can I join ?

















When all cores are loaded ;D


----------



## Frhodes

My 5680 clocked at 4.2 Ghz. Water cooled, all temps below 70 C. This was after the 4th run of Cinebench.


----------



## brettjv

I know I posted this on the other thread about the X58 xeons, but figure this is actually the better one to do it on ... sorry for the dupe ...

So, decided to take the plunge & grabbed a x5675 off the Egg just now. $97 shipped, a little steep, but still way less than a new rig.

Board is the Asus Rampage3xtreme.

Any pointers on OC'ing this new beast when I get her? Been a long time since I did anything other than raising/lowering my OC for the seasons/temps dunno even know if I remember how to OC anymore.

Do I need to muck w/anything apart from just the main voltage level, clock/multi/uncore?

Any other R3E users out there with this same chip? What's your best OC on air (gonna be on my old trusty H50) and what's your settings? REALLY would be stoked if I can eek 4.4 (22x200) out of her ...

Also ordered my first ever SSD (I know, welcome to the '10's) AND my first GPU since 2012 ... MSi 1070 Quick Silver Edition ... can't wait to get mah GAME ON again ....


----------



## OCmember

@brettjv

core 4.4GHz ~ 1.33- 1.355v vcore
uncore 3.6Ghz ~ 1.33v cpu VTT
qpi link 3.6Ghz ~ QPI PLL with ! 1.2- 1.3v IOH (Northbridge)

I would pump 1.2v in the ICH also.

Keep all your volts manually set. I had mine on auto during one boot and the clocks at stock and the cpu vcore shot up to 1.35v from the speed step fluctuations.


----------



## S2kphile

So I'm looking to upgrade my current rig of i7 930 & Asus Rampage III Formula MB. I'm currently looking at x5675 for $170 Brand New Retail Box, is it a good deal or should I keep looking or even get something better like x5680 or 90? I kind want to avoid used unless I can find a trusted/legit seller.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

For brand new , the x5675 is an ok price. But you can get a used x5675 on ebay for around $100 shipped. Look for sellers that look like a computer parts store, then you know it's just pulls.

x5680 or 90 don't have anything on the x5675 OC wise except a couple multis more. X5675 is also the highest x5600 stock clock 95w chip. x5680 and 90 are 130w.

Could look at the w3680 or 90 if the price is right, they are unlocked.


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S2kphile*
> 
> So I'm looking to upgrade my current rig of i7 930 & Asus Rampage III Formula MB. I'm currently looking at x5675 for $170 Brand New Retail Box, is it a good deal or should I keep looking or even get something better like x5680 or 90? I kind want to avoid used unless I can find a trusted/legit seller.


You can get a x5675 for around 75-80bucks on ebay, it's pretty safe. I believe the x5675 is a newer batch than 80 and 90 as well so I'd prob go with the x5675 personally.


----------



## S2kphile

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> For brand new , the x5675 is an ok price. But you can get a used x5675 on ebay for around $100 shipped. Look for sellers that look like a computer parts store, then you know it's just pulls.
> 
> x5680 or 90 don't have anything on the x5675 OC wise except a couple multis more. X5675 is also the highest x5600 stock clock 95w chip. x5680 and 90 are 130w.
> 
> Could look at the w3680 or 90 if the price is right, they are unlocked.


Thanks +Rep

Btw, what is a good price for a brand new x5675? I thought about upgrading my whole rig but don't see the need to spend $$$$ on a whole platform yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> You can get a x5675 for around 75-80bucks on ebay, it's pretty safe. I believe the x5675 is a newer batch than 80 and 90 as well so I'd prob go with the x5675 personally.


Thanks +Rep

Yeah, I'm researching and so far what I've read is is the 75 or even th 50 would suffice.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

X5675, good price for new would be around $150 shipped imo. Honestly used is fine, bought my x5670 used from ebay.


----------



## deadsmiley

Got my X5675 for $79.95 shipped off eBay. Haven't tested it yet. I have had zero issues buying used CPUs off eBay and I have probably bought 12 in the past couple of years.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S2kphile*
> 
> false
> Thanks +Rep
> 
> Btw, what is a good price for a brand new x5675? I thought about upgrading my whole rig but don't see the need to spend $$$$ on a whole platform yet.
> Thanks +Rep
> 
> Yeah, I'm researching and so far what I've read is is the 75 or even th 50 would suffice.


Here you go, x5660 will give you the 23 multiplier, I would buy any of these in a heartbeat if I needed a 1366 CPU

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252646606819?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
http://www.ebay.com/itm/371789234263?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142155746960?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S2kphile*
> 
> So I'm looking to upgrade my current rig of i7 930 & Asus Rampage III Formula MB. I'm currently looking at x5675 for $170 Brand New Retail Box, is it a good deal or should I keep looking or even get something better like x5680 or 90? I kind want to avoid used unless I can find a trusted/legit seller.


I picked up an X5680 on Amazon for $80 back in April. Just keep an eye out for a good deal.

Here is one for $115 on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004EET1LM/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1480292828&sr=8-1&keywords=X5680&condition=used


----------



## brettjv

Newegg (well, technically not them, but thru their site) has refurbished X5675 for $85 + $12 shipping, so $97, just ordered yesterday.

Tests I did in the past proved that there's more benefit to your OC the higher your BCLK (i.e. 20x200 > 24x166) so you probably shouldn't sweat how high your multiplier goes all that much unless you know you that you a) have a board who's BCLK doesn't OC all that well and b) you're really wanting to shoot for a high CPU clock like you're really gung-ho.

In my experience all the X58's I've owned (which is like 5 different boards over the years) will do 200BLCK, so as long as you get a chip with a 22x max multiplier you're set for getting to 4.4GHz if the chip itself will OC that far.

I've not mucked with these Xeon's so others will no doubt have better info to add but my general sense is that anything X5660 and above on average works out to be pretty much 'the same chip' for the vast majority of circumstances ... beyond that it's mostly 'silicon lottery' ...


----------



## brettjv

BTW, I have one of these Gigabyte's stashed that I used for a year or 2 before I got the R3xtreme ... is there any market for these anymore, or is the Xeon Club here mostly made up of people who just happen to have boards they wanna get more life out of?

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2986#ov

And just in case anyone was wondering, per the spec sheet, this board DOES INDEED ... include this feature:

"Stylish Power/reset/Clr CMOS onboard button for easily operation on the workbench"

Oh, and also this:

"Professed onboard LED allow user to easily catch on PC status"


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> BTW, I have one of these Gigabyte's stashed that I used for a year or 2 before I got the R3xtreme ... is there any market for these anymore, or is the Xeon Club here mostly made up of people who just happen to have boards they wanna get more life out of?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2986#ov
> 
> And just in case anyone was wondering, per the spec sheet, this board DOES INDEED ... include this feature:
> 
> "Stylish Power/reset/Clr CMOS onboard button for easily operation on the workbench"
> 
> Oh, and also this:
> 
> "Professed onboard LED allow user to easily catch on PC status"


Well, I have purchased four X58 boards in the past few weeks. Just playing around with them. That board you have has sold on ebay for $100 - $250 range. So people are still looking for them.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Higher base clock means higher overall system performance, but also means higher voltages and more heat. I've actually scaled my overclock back to 21x160 for 3.36 GHz and can't really tell the difference.


----------



## gofasterstripes

I've almost never seen a UD4 - just 3's 5's and 7's or EXTREME


----------



## alancsalt

Don't forget the X58A-OC.


----------



## gofasterstripes

GigabyteX58-OC

better?


----------



## prey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prey1337*
> 
> Validation!
> http://valid.x86.fr/z4246m
> 
> Idle temps appear to bounce around just under 40C:


Hello again, looking for an approval on the above validation please.

Been running the X5675 on air at 4.1MHz for a couple weeks now. Temps are great under normal gaming load (max ~55C).

Also just did the thermal pad mod for my EVGA GTX 1070 SC, took me about 45 minutes since I was taking my time. Additionally, they are now sending pads for the memory chips.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Life is not only about approval of others







BE PROUD MY SON!

If that's not what you were after then @Kana-Maru is your man.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prey1337*
> 
> Hello again, looking for an approval on the above validation please.
> 
> Been running the X5675 on air at 4.1MHz for a couple weeks now. Temps are great under normal gaming load (max ~55C).
> 
> Also just did the thermal pad mod for my EVGA GTX 1070 SC, took me about 45 minutes since I was taking my time. Additionally, they are now sending pads for the memory chips.


I thought I approved you already. If I did forget sorry for the delay:



Nice temps btw.


----------



## prey1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Life is not only about approval of others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BE PROUD MY SON!
> 
> If that's not what you were after then @Kana-Maru is your man.


Hahaha I think we can all agree that titles make people feel warm and fuzzy sometimes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I thought I approved you already. If I did forget sorry for the delay:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice temps btw.


I had thought so too; I dug back a through the latest thread activity just to be sure. My email notifications are acting funny.

And thank you, I'm pretty pleased with normal load temps. The prime95 temps were pretty intense, which is the main reason I backed off on the overall overclock. This old hyper 212+ just can't dissipate the heat fast enough at 100% load.


----------



## 99belle99

Anyone know when AMD are releasing a newer more powerful graphics card. The RX 480 is a nice card but the performance is roughly the same as my highly clocked R9 290. I need it to go with my new 1440p 144Hz freesync monitor. Hopefully they release one is early February don't think I can hold out any longer. They really left the higher end stuff just for Nvidia. I really thought they were going to bring out a RX 490 but it never came.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Anyone know when AMD are releasing a newer more powerful graphics card. The RX 480 is a nice card but the performance is roughly the same as my highly clocked R9 290. I need it to go with my new 1440p 144Hz freesync monitor. Hopefully they release one is early February don't think I can hold out any longer. They really left the higher end stuff just for Nvidia. I really thought they were going to bring out a RX 490 but it never came.


It isn't time for it [490] to release yet. Well the RX 480 is a $199.99 budget GPU so I'm not sure what people expected. AMD made that clear time and time again. In Vulkan titles the card does extremely well. Then again at the end of the day it's going to be up to the developers to program their game properly using the newer APIs [DX12\Vulkan]. Vega is expected to land in Q1 2017 along with AMD next flagship around Q2. All rumors now, but the 490 has been spotted many times and AMD has already shown where they will have their conference for their next flagship.

Unlike Nvidia, AMD doesn't have to release a flagship every 10-12 months. I actually appreciate the space between AMD releases, it's much easier on the pockets







. The Fury X is as low as $319.99 and that's simply a steal, yet people continue to sleep on the Fury X. As a Fury X owner I'm having no issues waiting for the next flagship and I'm hoping by the time the GPU releases I feel like upgrading because at the moment I'm having no issues. Now I see you have a 144Hz freesync monitor and want to play games at 1440p. I'm only at 85hz-90hz @ 1440p and only 60hz @ 4K on my monitor. The GTX 1080 isn't even hitting framerates above 130 in most cases @ 1080p and 1440p performance isn't normally over 100fps that often. So I think it's a bit much to ask from AMD, but you could spend upwards to $1,200.00+ for the Titan X [pascal]. Even then the Titan XP isn't hitting super high fps @ 1440p depending on the games you play. AMD is rebuilding and completing their strategy. So far everything is going as they planned. Just be patient.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Wait for Vega architecture which is their next performance GPU, and if you can't wait get a relatively decent Fury X now as kana said. If you only care about past games and don't give a crap on future dx12 or Vulkan games, then get the expensive 1080 now before the holiday season is over.

I'm waiting for Vega myself before I jump to a new gpu.


----------



## Mong Grel

Have a couple running myself these days, X5680 in the main rig at 4.29 before boost and a X5650 in my HTPC in the bedroom.

Have an old L5639 just laying on the desk









I had not stopped by the X58 page here in the past.


----------



## deadsmiley

After much testing I haven't seen any gains going from an X5600 to an X5680 or X5675.


----------



## Mong Grel

X5680's run a lot hotter, is not really a huge improvement over a X5650.

The X5680 runs pretty stable at 4.29 though before boost.

I found one cheap at the time and tried it out.

I still like it, but anything over a X5675 the heat will climb regardless of multipliers of course if you're going to OC them.


----------



## xenkw0n

I think it depends on the batch. The X5680 was made for a few years and some of the older A batch chips do run a little hot.

On another note, an ASUS Rampage II Extreme I picked up for cheap off Ebay (listed as parts or not working) is giving me trouble. I'm about to give up but figured I would post here in case anyone has any ideas. Now before I start I should say there was some corrosion on the back of the board so it may have just been struck hard from a power surge. I cleaned all of that off the back of the board using 91% Iso Alc + a soft bristle toothbrush and some Q-Tips so it's clean now.

When I hook everything up (power supply, processor, 1 stick of ram, graphics card, hard drive) the board lights up, the graphics card and CPU heatsink fan spins, but nothing happens. No beep codes and no display on the monitor. I tried removing EVERYTHING but the CPU and Power Supply and that does give me the 1 long beep + 2 short beep error code. I should also point out that none of the USB peripherals get any power with everything hooked up but I'm pretty sure that's just because they're not being initialized since it never posts... I also verified I have a working BIOS chip installed. It just sits at the BIOS 2 LED lit up unless I use the jumper moved to position 2 which forces it to use BIOS 1 (dual BIOS board) but it does the same thing and just sits on the BIOS 1 LED.

Any ideas? If I can't get it to work I'll most likely chuck the board after salvaging the heatsinks.

EDIT:: I should also point out I'm using an i7 920 from my original machine to rule out an older BIOS not playing well with a Xeon.


----------



## Mong Grel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I think it depends on the batch. The X5680 was made for a few years and some of the older A batch chips do run a little hot.
> 
> On another note, an ASUS Rampage II Extreme I picked up for cheap off Ebay (listed as parts or not working) is giving me trouble. I'm about to give up but figured I would post here in case anyone has any ideas. Now before I start I should say there was some corrosion on the back of the board so it may have just been struck hard from a power surge. I cleaned all of that off the back of the board using 91% Iso Alc + a soft bristle toothbrush and some Q-Tips so it's clean now.
> 
> When I hook everything up (power supply, processor, 1 stick of ram, graphics card, hard drive) the board lights up, the graphics card and CPU heatsink fan spins, but nothing happens. No beep codes and no display on the monitor. I tried removing EVERYTHING but the CPU and Power Supply and that does give me the 1 long beep + 2 short beep error code. I should also point out that none of the USB peripherals get any power with everything hooked up but I'm pretty sure that's just because they're not being initialized since it never posts... I also verified I have a working BIOS chip installed. It just sits at the BIOS 2 LED lit up unless I use the jumper moved to position 2 which forces it to use BIOS 1 (dual BIOS board) but it does the same thing and just sits on the BIOS 1 LED.
> 
> Any ideas? If I can't get it to work I'll most likely chuck the board after salvaging the heatsinks.
> 
> EDIT:: I should also point out I'm using an i7 920 from my original machine to rule out an older BIOS not playing well with a Xeon.


X5680's are higher power over a X5675. Use mine in an ASUS P6T7.

Have the X5650 in a old P6T Deluxe V2.

I'd make sure the bios is upgraded on the Rampage II, a lot of boards would not upgrade, but I imagine you know that already.

The corrosion does not sound good, probably not something you are just going to wipe off.


----------



## xenkw0n

They are higher power at stock clocks but when you're overclocking these chips those numbers get thrown out the window.

And I have wiped off corrosion before but that was from a board that didn't suffer a power surge. I can't say for sure that's the case here either way, though.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

The corrosion people seem to get is actually just residue that looks like corrosion from the original washing process which all electronic pcb's go through before being boxed and shipped. If looks matter I also use 91% iso to clean this stuff off. My Rampage also had what looked like corrosion on it right out of the box, but being an electronics tech I know for fact it was just residue from the large commercial type pcb washing machines that is used to remove all the crap left on after the soldering process. To me it looks exactly like corrosion also, and I do not accept any electronics with it, unless its something not going to be seen.


----------



## johnnybob

These are My current settings. I ran the RealTemp Heatup test, through all 10 My max temp on core No.2 got all the way up to 73°C. Still having an issue gettin my Mushkin Redline Enhanced back to 1600, right now its at 1540, not sure what Im doing wrong.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

If you're only running your RAM at 1600 just use 160 bclk and x25 for the CPU. You should be able to leave the QPI PPL and IOH voltage at stock then.

Nvm, was thinking you had a higher multiplier.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Your memory multipliers are 6,8 or 10 etc- so you cant have 1600 exactly unless you run 200x8. I doubt you'll be able to hit 2000, but you can try that later. Meanwhile you can almost certainly get a 1T command rate going, I think that should actually make an appreciable difference. Are your memory timings set to the sticker values then? And tRFC?


----------



## johnnybob

I believe they are, idk, Im gonna take a short ride on the Harley this morning so Ill check after I get back and make sure


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> If you're only running your RAM at 1600 just use 160 bclk and x25 for the CPU. You should be able to leave the QPI PPL and IOH voltage at stock then.
> 
> Nvm, was thinking you had a higher multiplier.


That's what I finally did sadly. Went down to 160x20 for the X5650 so that I didnt have to play with voltages. I would love to force it to 160x22 though without having to mess with other settings. My board just refuses to be stable, even though every test I throw at it seems to suggest it is stable, Windows and OS's never are in the end for me. It may take weeks but I always seem to find a blue screen or something that crashed out of the blue. At 160x20 and ram at 1600 it feels no differently then a stock system, just a wee bit too slow for me, but absolutely stable as heck.

I wonder if its possible to run 22x160 and keep all voltages and everything else stock except for ram?


----------



## buttface420

hey guys just wondering what x58 cpu would be best for gaming? i hear alot about x5650 but also w3680 and then the $12 e5640 but i have no idea what has the best ipc/single thread


----------



## trezn0r

since they are basically the same chip with different TDPs and amount of cores, get what you can OC to the highest.


----------



## Cyrious

Has anyone here used a W3565? I'm thinking about grabbing one for my own rig.


----------



## OCmember

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Has anyone here used a W3565? I'm thinking about grabbing one for my own rig.


45nm? Absolutely not


----------



## johnnybob

Well Shiznit, I was movin' right along and running some test & Windows 10 Blue Screened on me.... So.... I went in BIOS to lower some settings only to find out later that it wasnt the overclock Mushkin Enhanced ECO2 SSD went into "read only" mode. So now Im on my older Striker Extreme Q6600 that I gave to my wife typing this now ( I hate her keyboard, it sucks so hard....) Oh the agony of "hurry up and wait" for the new SSD

EDIT: Everytime I set my multiplier to 22 or 23 ( which is as high as I can get it) it auto jumps down to 21 and sets my bclk to 166....


----------



## chessmyantidrug

It sounds like you have an X5660 which doesn't have a 22x multiplier. Not all motherboards let you keep the turbo multiplier. On top of that, some software will disable the turbo multiplier in Windows. I know I had that problem the first time I tried making the turbo multiplier stick.


----------



## johnnybob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> It sounds like you have an X5660 which doesn't have a 22x multiplier. Not all motherboards let you keep the turbo multiplier. On top of that, some software will disable the turbo multiplier in Windows. I know I had that problem the first time I tried making the turbo multiplier stick.


So do I need to get a 5670 or higher? I do have the 5660

EDIT: I have Turbo disabled, is it okay to re-enable... And by saying it dont have a 22 multiplier I guess your saying that it only goes as far as 21?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The stock multiplier is 21x and turbo is 23x. For whatever reason, Intel skipped a multiplier with turbo on these processors, at least for the ones in the lower range. Enabling turbo might allow you to utilize the 23x multiplier full-time. If not, it shouldn't make that big of a difference in performance. If you want more multiplier options, get an X5675. If you can reach your desired overclock on your current processor, don't bother.


----------



## Mong Grel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> They are higher power at stock clocks but when you're overclocking these chips those numbers get thrown out the window.
> 
> And I have wiped off corrosion before but that was from a board that didn't suffer a power surge. I can't say for sure that's the case here either way, though.


A X5675 is inherently a lower power designed Xeon with a higher multiplier at a higher stock speed.

Most people have no problem pushing a X5650 to a decent clock, started off with a L5639 myself years back as my first I7-920 replacement, it was another low powered one but a X5650/X5660 does seem to be just a pretty good general purpose for X58 these days.

I went with the X5680 at the time to try it out when I found one at a decent price, the X5675s at the time were still hard to find.

I'm not exactly a rookie on OCing the things.


----------



## 99belle99

Why do our hexa core chips fail so badly at timespy benchmark. I thought it was a dx12 benchmark so I assumed our chips would run better over all cores.

For example I have Fire strike scores here of my X5660 @ 4.2 GHz and a i7 6700K @ 4.5 GHz

i7 6700k score

X5660 score

As you see there is very little between the physics score which is the CPU score.

Now when I run the Time Spy benchmark there is more of a gap even though it is suppose to be DX12.

My X5660 @ 4.2 GHz and i7 6700K @ 4.6 GHz

i7 6700K score

X5660 score


----------



## theister

the problem is that the actual crimson driver does not scale that well with higher core / thread numbers like the geforce driver is doing right know under dx12.

test one gpu with both of the cpus and you will see it.


----------



## gofasterstripes

@99belle99 Uhhh, am I missing something?

It's a totally different GPU config.

GeForce GTX 970(2x) and Xeon X5650 [4GHZCore/3.2Uncore/1600MHz [email protected] 1T/1350MHz GPU Core/7330MHz Memory]

TimeSpy: 6709
Graphics Score 7212
CPU Score 4811

FireStrike: 16959
Graphics Score 23266
Physics Score 13576
Combined Score 6378

Looks good to me


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Why do our hexa core chips fail so badly at timespy benchmark. I thought it was a dx12 benchmark so I assumed our chips would run better over all cores.
> 
> For example I have Fire strike scores here of my X5660 @ 4.2 GHz and a i7 6700K @ 4.5 GHz
> i7 6700k score
> X5660 score
> As you see there is very little between the physics score which is the CPU score.
> 
> Now when I run the Time Spy benchmark there is more of a gap even though it is suppose to be DX12.
> My X5660 @ 4.2 GHz and i7 6700K @ 4.6 GHz
> i7 6700K score
> X5660 score


I guess you missed the "big" discussions about the Futuremark 3DMark Time Spy benchmark. I wrote an article on it as well [due to OCN mods I cannot post my OWN articles, but I can't post everyone else article in the world]. Time Spy is not a good representation of actual performance. Secondly, the devs did not properly use the latest and greatest features of the API on Nvidia GPUs, because Nvidia GPUs simply doesn't support the technology at the hardware [or software level for that matter despite false promises to sell GPUs]. This leaves AMD GPUs starving for work. You cannot program Time Spy for both Nvidia GPUs and AMD GPUs the same way. One vendor WILL suffer and you must use different rendering paths or you might as well use DX11 instead.

The company that's still using older technology will suffer if the newer features are used and that is Nvidia at the moment. So what do you do as a company? You obviously program in favor of your biggest donor. Huge Nvidia advertisements was all over Time Spy previews before it released. Even on the big screen there was a HUGE Nvidia sign above the screen. Futuremark devs decided to go with what I call a "one shoe fits all approach".

Long story short Time Spy should NOT be used to test actual DX12 gaming performance, actual DX12 [not wrappers!] games should be used instead. Time Spy should NOT be used to compare different vendors, meaning that you should NOT compare AMD GPUs to Nvidia GPUs. The rendering path used is a one shoe fits all and that's simply making one vendor suffer while the other has the luxury of using older sequential workloads. In games like Hitman DX11 vs DX12 I've seen how much data the CPU can send to the GPU once you remove the DX11 draw call limits [and other limits as well]. Vulkan + Doom shows exactly how much performance can be used when the GPU isn't idling. Time Spy results should be used to compare AMD GPU to AMD GPU and Nvidia GPU to Nvidia GPU , not AMD GPU to Nvidia GPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> the problem is that the actual crimson driver does not scale that well with higher core / thread numbers like the geforce driver is doing right know under dx12.
> 
> test one gpu with both of the cpus and you will see it.


In the DX12 and Vulkan games I've tested there is no issue with scaling across 12 logical cores. The Geforce drivers doesn't even support asynchronous workloads or async compute. Nvidia drivers support preemption which is something they are calling "Enhanced Async Compute", which is a complete lie and marketing. Yet people eat their lies up yearly.

The issues is that the Futuremark developers decided to heavily optimize for both AMD and Nvidia. Which is impossible since one supports Async Compute at the hardware level [AMD] and the other supports preemption at the software level [Nvidia Maxwell. preemption software and hardware Nvidia Pascal]. At the end of the day preemption is preemption and it is OLD TECHNOLOGY no matter how you try to cut, slice or rename it. So therefore AMD has to suffer during the Demo and benchmark in Time Spy.


----------



## gofasterstripes

@johnnybob

If you enable turbo you'll have to redo your overclock. I highly suggest you leave it at 20*195 and give it a really good soak test for now - you can set up another OC later - if you can be bothered.

Have you installed 3DMark?

If you run FireStrike and TimeSpy we can compare scores to see how your machine is running. I'll have to disable a GPU, and perhaps match your GPU Clocks [you should also install MSI Afterburner for GPU Clock control] then we can be sure your system is broadly running as it should be.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Double post.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Seeing as GPU's have come up again:




And yes I would agree with Kana that TimeSpy has let us down as an actual cross-platform benchmark, however I think we can use 3DMark to compare systems to each other, as long as the hardware is the same.

*Oh wow Underwriters bought 3DMark/MadOnion**

**7h0z3 w3r3 th3 d4yz


----------



## 99belle99

In other news I ordered a R9 Fury X. Should be here next week hopefully. I used a parcel forwarding company as I ordered it from the UK. I will be gaming at 1440p. So hopefully it out performs my R9 290. I bought it off ebay and I don't usually use the service, so there I was watching the countdown and I was wining at £300 sterling and as soon as I won the price jumped to my max bid. I never knew that happens. So I was ripped off kinda as I would have got it at a much cheaper price if that didn't happen.


----------



## gofasterstripes

You was sniped.

I do it by hand, but there's online tools for it.

You can just submit a [low] bid and time exactly how long it takes to load the next page, confirm the bid, hit send and land back on the auction. I rarely use ebay, but I've been doing that since I bought my 440BX board for the Coppermine P3. I think it's about 6 seconds now, though that depends on the speed of the connection as well. Then you just set a higher bid, your max, and try again at the last second. If you're lucky you can get in before someone has a chance to react and save some sQuid [£].

I suspect the FuryX will be a great long-term investment. Enjoy


----------



## johnnybob

I lowered my O'clock to 3800 last night cause my SSD took a dive on me and I thought the blue screen was from the clock even though it had been running stable w/o trouble the past couple days I just wasnt sure. And I enabled turboboost today and it shows that Im still @ 3800. So should I disable turbo and go back up to 3900









EDIT: I got the Samsung 850 EVO today at BestBuy in here in Broken Arrow (New Tulsa). I wanted the Pro but unfortunately they didnt have it. .... But.... This thing is pretty impressive compared to the MUSHKIN CHRONOS SSD that I had in it. And the Samsung Magician Software even boosted its read/write times by 50 Mbps


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Seeing as GPU's have come up again:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I would agree with Kana that TimeSpy has let us down as an actual cross-platform benchmark, however I think we can use 3DMark to compare systems to each other, as long as the hardware is the same.
> 
> *Oh wow Underwriters bought 3DMark/MadOnion**
> 
> **7h0z3 w3r3 th3 d4yz


I've been meaning to watch that vid. Thanks for the post. Basically what he is saying in the video is what I've been trying to get through to people for YEARS. Yes I ran Nvidia GPUs for several years and I even ran my GTX 670s in SLI, but I also had ATI prior. Now it seems people just has just lost their minds and buy for the "now". Now can be anything from 1 week to 6 months, then upgrade time!

My last purchase was between the GTX Titan X [Maxwell], GTX 980 Ti and the AMD Radeon Fury X. I obviously went with the Fury X, but if you read reviews and comments across the web you would think that the Fury X was losing extremely badly when compared to the 980 Ti & Titan. I read several reviews and that was far from the case people were trying to make. I even had some people ask my why I decided to go Fury X over the 980 Ti. First of all the GTX 980 Ti's were well above $700 and went up to $1049.99 [yes more than the Titan X], while the Titan X started at $1,000.00. The 980 Ti I was watching cost $749.99. So AMD was already looking good in the price area. Then there's HBM that appeared to be promising.

Similar to how the AdoredTV video above compared his results, I always normally check the overall percentage as well before I throw money at the screen.


Spoiler: Fury X vs 980 Ti - Day 1 Benchmarks



Link:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-r9-fury-x,4196.html

*Battlefield 4*
Toms Hardware: *1440p*
GTX 980 Ti =77fps
AMD Fury X = 68fps -13.23%

Toms Hardware: *4K*
GTX 980 Ti = 39fps
AMD Fury X = 36fps -8.33%

*Far Cry 4*
Toms Hardware: *1440p*
AMD Fury X = 77fps +6.94
GTX 980 Ti = 72fps

Toms Hardware: *4K*
GTX 980 Ti = 44.4ps
AMD Fury X = 38.6fps -13.98%

*GTA V*
Toms Hardware: *4K*
GTX 980 Ti = 39.6ps
AMD Fury X = 38.1fps -3.93%

*Metro: Last Light*
Toms Hardware: *1440p*
AMD Fury X = 82.2fps +8.58%
GTX 980 Ti = 75.7fps

Toms Hardware: *4K*
AMD Fury X = 43fps +13.15%
GTX 980 Ti = 38fps

*Shadows of Mordor*
Toms Hardware: *1440p*
AMD Fury X = 81fps 0.00%
GTX 980 Ti = 81fps

Toms Hardware: *4K*
AMD Fury X = 46.7fps +4.94%
GTX 980 Ti = 44.5fps

*The Witcher 3*
Toms Hardware: *1440p*
GTX 980 Ti = 61fps
AMD Fury X = 59fps -3.38%

Toms Hardware: *4K*
AMD Fury X = 37fps +5.40%
GTX 980 Ti = 35fps

*Tomb Raider*
Toms Hardware: *4K*
AMD Fury X = 45.4fps +7.32%
GTX 980 Ti = 42.3fps



1440p = Fury X loses by a measly 0.27%, not even 1 percent.
4K = Fury X loses by 0.65%.

OVERALL DIFFERENCE IN PERFORMANCE AT 1440 AND 4K = Fury X = -0.92%
Well based on those games. Yes the GTX 980 Ti wins by 0.92% @ 1440p and 4K. Not even 1 percent.



Spoiler: Fury X vs 980 Ti - Day 1 Benchmarks - More results



http://www.pcworld.com/article/2952499/components-graphics/amd-radeon-r9-fury-x-benchmarks.html

PC Gamer Review:
*Shadow of Mordor 4K*
*Medium Settings:*
AMD Fury X = 71.57fps +9.82%
GTX 980 Ti = 65.17fps

*High Settings:*
AMD Fury X = 55.92fps +0.09%
GTX 980 Ti = 54.87fps

*Ultra Settings:*
AMD Fury X = 38.42fps +0.23%
GTX 980 Ti = 38.33fps

*Sleeping Dogs 4K
Medium Settings:*
GTX 980 Ti = 87fps -10.12%
AMD Fury X = 79fps

*High Settings:*
AMD Fury X = 40.2fps 0.00%
GTX 980 Ti = 40.2fps

*Ultra Settings:*
AMD Fury X = 19.9fps +11.79%
GTX 980 Ti = 17.8fps

*Metro Last Light 4K
Medium Settings:*
AMD Fury X = 76.1fps +0.87%
GTX 980 Ti = 75.44fps

*High Settings:*
AMD Fury X = 53.1fps +1.72%
GTX 980 Ti = 52.2fps

*Ultra Settings:*
AMD Fury X = 37fps 0.00%
GTX 980 Ti = 37fps

*Alien Isolation 1440p & 4K*
*2560x1440p - Ultra*
AMD Fury X = 114.77fps +0.15%
GTX 980 Ti = 114.59fps

*3840x2160 - 4K*
AMD Fury X = 60.39fps +1.26%
GTX 980 Ti = 59.64fps

*Dragon Age Inquisition 4K
Medium Settings:*
GTX 980 Ti = 77fps -5.48%
AMD Fury X = 73fps

*High Settings:*
GTX 980 Ti = 43.3fps -6.65%
AMD Fury X = 40.6fps

*Ultra Settings:*
GTX 980 Ti = 27.3fps -7.00%
AMD Fury X = 25.7fps



Ultra Settings @ 4K Fury X wins by 1.6%
Medium, High, Ultra @ 4K and one 1440p the 980 Ti wins by -0.27%
So overall the Fury X wins by 1.33%

Then there Guru3D and other websites you can check out. The difference between the Fury X and 980 Ti were very minor. I couldn't have been the only person who saw this. There were plenty of 3rd party overclocked GTX 980 Ti's, but as I stated above they came at a higher price. I also considered the architecture and what my hard earned cash could bring me in the future. Nvidia on one hand had higher overclocking capabilities, but extremely limited architecture at the hardware level when it came to the modern APIs [DX12 & Vulkan]. DX12 and Vulkan was on the way and I took that into consideration as well. If AMD hardware could be finally utilized then overclocking meant nothing to me because there would be no reason to "need" for high overclocks and unnecessary heat + more power usage.

When a game is properly programmed using the modern APIs we have seen how well AMD hardware performs. Doom + Vulkan for instance shows how starved AMD hardware is. Once fed AMD hardware can increase performance like this:

https://s26.postimg.org/ihq7ujdih/Doom_Vulkan_1080p.jpg

https://s26.postimg.org/fox0aid61/Doom_Vulkan_1440p.jpg

I'm confused as to why more devs aren't using Vulkan over DX12, especially since Vulkan is open to anyone to use and can be used on many platforms. DX12 is limited to only Windows, yet Windows can easily run the Vulkan API.

Anyways I decided to go with the Fury X and pushing it is pushing it's second year inside of my PC. So far no issues and performance has been great. I have plenty of benchmarks I've performed at 1440p and 4K and the experience gets better as AMD cranks out more and more drivers. I've learned that AMD can't win because there are just to many Nvidia fans out there who are quick to talk down on AMD GPUs instead of looking at the overall picture. Instead of listening to those guys I made my own decision and I haven't had 1 driver crash [unlike my Nvidia experience]. I end up saving at least $100. I do feel that if Vulkan takes off and good developers makes their games without big money hanging over their heads [Nvidia TWIMTBP, Microsoft + DX12+UWP], AMD hardware will be utilized for many games. At this point only time will tell. Nvidia has the brand name.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Gotta say, really late to my first 1366 computer, but for the price, this thing is amazing. I had to sell a 2500K+290X rog about 6 months ago, sold for $700 as I needed the cash. Put this new one together for WAY cheaper than that, and it seems to perform mostly the same, scoring 10,000 Firestrike with everything at bone stock. Not bad, and I certainly don't miss my 2500K quite as bad anymore


----------



## bill1024

I like both Nvidia and AMD, AMd is great for double precision computing. My R9-280X does nearly as well as my GTX980Ti does.
Not sure if it is my eyes or not, but the R9-280x colors look more vibrant. That is in the same computer, and same monitor.

On another note, someone gifted me an EVGA Titan 6gb hydrocopper signature video card. I know they were great at double precision computing.
It is in the mail on it's way. I used AIO H series CPU coolers for years now, never did a custom loop.
So I ordered a pump, reservoir, radiator, fittings, tubing and a bottle of red UV liquid coolant.
After the new year I will order another rad and a CPU block.
Can't wait to play with these new toys

And on another note again, there are E5645 hexcores for 29$ and E5649 for 39$ and x5650 for 53$ on ebay now
The 5649 has a 22 turbo multiplier I just got it in the mail and so far up to 3.8ghz under 1.28V
We will see where it will go.
I picked up two of the 5645 and I used the 19 multiplier and had it at 19 x 200 for a 3.8 ghz and it ran cool. Not bad, hexcore for 29$
Going to drop the two 45s in a dual socket I have E5620s in now.


----------



## johnnybob

I have stuck with NVIDIA for one reason only, Im a web designer, 3D Modeler/Animation artist and My Apps just cannot utilize the AMD as well as the NVIDIA.... But Im wondering if there is about to be a game changer? I really hope so cause it will save on My pocket book along with peace of mind cause when my wife found out how much my new build was gonna cost in the next few months 'She about flipped the **** out'







, she said that was more then a years worth of groceries. Haha...







well I guess its not funny....







It's kinda funny


----------



## brettjv

So, can I join the club? Plopped in my new (used) X5675 yesterday.

Here's my first attempt at a real quick OC, the same as what I did with my 930 (20x200 @ 1.29xxV), passed the realbench 15 min stress test okay. I just put in a H8O v2 so not the same cooler as in my sig, kept it pretty chill.

I have all the speed-step kinda stuff on in the bios so it seems to downclock to 12X nicely but the way it's looking once you set the CPU voltage to 1.29, that's where it stays ... any way to get around this phenomenon? I was digging the way this chip idled at like .987 or thereabouts ... not any way to get the voltage to drop 'proportionally' at idle is there whilst still jumping to 1.29 on full load?

I first tried bumping just the BCLK to 150 and setting unclock so ram would run just under 800MHz and not touching anything else, hoping maybe it'd be stable, but nah ...

As an aside, I think I must've accidentally jarred my board and messed up the northbridge's seating or something, temps are suddenly WAY up on the IOH and I really doubt it's the new proc. From what I've read the R3Xtreme board has really *****e TIM under the boards heatsink structure. Probably have to take it all apart and re-do with some good stuff cause 80C is not good with me for IOH.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> Im a web designer, 3D Modeler/Animation artist and My Apps just cannot utilize the AMD as well as the NVIDIA


I find this stament interesting. In my limited experience - Solid Works, Solid Edge, Alias and Showcase - AMD cards work much better. I have a FirePro 5800 and it kicks butt, waaay better than the basic Quadros I've used. But I have to admit I've only used such cards with the above software and only low-end cards as well. Top end Quadros might be much better for all I know.

But I think you know more than me


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> I find this stament interesting. In my limited experience - Solid Works, Solid Edge, Alias and Showcase - AMD cards work much better. I have a FirePro 5800 and it kicks butt, waaay better than the basic Quadros I've used. But I have to admit I've only used such cards with the above software and only low-end cards as well. Top end Quadros might be much better for all I know.
> 
> But I think you know more than me


I would agree FirePro or Radeon cards are better in 3D SW like some earlier Quadro or GTX cards,I've used like GTX or FirePro or Radeon in 3D Sw and there are small differences which are marginal in many aspects

Where GTX or Quadro wins is CUDA support and due this I use GTX cards as in this stage still OpenCL is somewhere behind and I use renderers which are based on CUDA

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## Cykososhull

Ready to join the club. This chip does great at 4ghz, but hates to work at 4.2 without a huge jump in voltage ([email protected] compared to [email protected] in BIOS. I'm thinking its because I'm using every dimm slot for my 12gigs of memory, whereas I've seen peeps get better OCs by using dual channel instead.


----------



## Mong Grel

I have to push my X5680 to 1.375 myself to run 4.2 before turbo kicks in myself.

When I put my X5650 in years ago before it went into another computer I actually bought a 3x4 gig set of 1333 low latency Ripjaws, they actually scale very well for Xeon OCing.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231405

I've never had all 6 slots on my P6T7 full I guess.

Just throwing it out there, I'm sure 1600 scales fine, but put the 1600 ram I was using in the other PC I put the X5650 in, but is the HTPC in the bedroom now and I really don't push it on an OC.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mong Grel*
> 
> I have to push my X5680 to 1.375 myself to run 4.2 before turbo kicks in myself.
> 
> When I put my X5650 in years ago before it went into another computer I actually bought a 3x4 gig set of 1333 low latency Ripjaws, they actually scale very well for Xeon OCing.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231405
> 
> I've never had all 6 slots on my P6T7 full I guess.
> 
> Just throwing it out there, I'm sure 1600 scales fine, but put the 1600 ram I was using in the other PC I put the X5650 in, but is the HTPC in the bedroom now and I really don't push it on an OC.


thats what i have my crucial lpddr3 ram on right now, cas 7 at 1333mhz. my xeon is on stock right now so i don't mess around with the ram unless its the cas.


----------



## johnnybob

Its my rendering software that utilizes NVIDIA because of CUDA support. If AMD is able to out-perform NVIDA with things like the Mercury Engine or 3Ds MAX, MAYA I make the switch for sure. Ive had a few ( I say a few but I think it was only twice ) instances where AMD didn't play nicely with my Intel boards as well.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> thats what i have my crucial lpddr3 ram on right now, cas 7 at 1333mhz. my xeon is on stock right now so i don't mess around with the ram unless its the cas.


How well does your dual channel overclock vs triple channel? After some research of our boards, users were getting better OCs with triple channel vs using all the dimms slots like I am. Found an old article on OCN about how there is only a 2-3% difference when using dual or triple channel, with the edge towards dual. I may buy a 8x2 kit and see how it performs. I remember when I added the other 6 gigs of memory, I was constantly getting 0x124, 0x0A, and 0xD1 memory related bsods all the time. I had to add qpi voltage to stabilize it.


----------



## kckyle

the more channel you populate the more strain you put on the controller. so ofcourse the less ram sticks the better. however i only went for 2x8 cause i don't need more than 16gb of ram. otherwise i would've gone 3x8


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybob*
> 
> Its my rendering software that utilizes NVIDIA because of CUDA support. If AMD is able to out-perform NVIDA with things like the Mercury Engine or 3Ds MAX, MAYA I make the switch for sure. Ive had a few ( I say a few but I think it was only twice ) instances where AMD didn't play nicely with my Intel boards as well.


Not sure there, but I think Mercury Render engine have or can be used with AMD through the OpenCL and if you do use Maya and 3DS Max then I would check AMD ProRender which I've used

And other like Octane I would wait on v3.1 which should have AMD GPU support too

If other renders can be used with AMD this depends on devs as AMD created something like is called cross-compilier which is on GPUOpen

I've used my X5670 build like with AMD or Nvidia GPU and no problems there

Hope this helps

Thanks,Jura


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Seeing as GPU's have come up again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I would agree with Kana that TimeSpy has let us down as an actual cross-platform benchmark, however I think we can use 3DMark to compare systems to each other, as long as the hardware is the same.
> 
> *Oh wow Underwriters bought 3DMark/MadOnion**
> 
> **7h0z3 w3r3 th3 d4yz


I can think of at least one edge Nvidia has right now, and that is they did not abandon their older cards. Even tho the 6xxx series are faster than GTX 4xx and 5xx they are dead cards with dead and driver support. They may have the horsepower, but the dead drivers prevent them from being viable. You can't even play a light game like FIFA 17 with a 6970, it just doesn't work. While a GTS 450 runs it just fine.

While I've been mostly buying AMD cards, things like this really make question weather or not I should keep buying them.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> I can think of at least one edge Nvidia has right now, and that is they did not abandon their older cards. Even tho the 6xxx series are faster than GTX 4xx and 5xx they are dead cards with dead and driver support. They may have the horsepower, but the dead drivers prevent them from being viable. You can't even play a light game like FIFA 17 with a 6970, it just doesn't work. While a GTS 450 runs it just fine.
> 
> While I've been mostly buying AMD cards, things like this really make question weather or not I should keep buying them.


The Radeon 6970 ran Fifa 16 just fine, looks like the issue might be with EA - FIFA 17 rather than the AMD Radeon. Then again who knows.

Nvidia adds the GTX 980 Ti to it's legacy division just after 1 year on the market. AMD stops supporting the Radeon 6970 [released 2010] in 2015 [and other older non GCN GPUs]. 5 year support and longer for other GPUs are more than enough time to get your money's worth and find a suitable upgrade path.

Everyone knows that AMD has been focusing heavily on GCN since late 2010 - early 2011. You have to let go of old GPU technology at some point and the 6970 is simply old tech. Still as I stated above, apparently FIFA16 ran fine with a 6970. That's one game out of several thousands and EA could fix it if there are enough users out there still running a 6970.


----------



## TheProfiteer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> The Radeon 6970 ran Fifa 16 just fine, looks like the issue might be with EA - FIFA 17 rather than the AMD Radeon. Then again who knows.
> 
> Nvidia adds the GTX 980 Ti to it's legacy division just after 1 year on the market. AMD stops supporting the Radeon 6970 [released 2010] in 2015 [and other older non GCN GPUs]. 5 year support and longer for other GPUs are more than enough time to get your moneys worth and find a suitable upgrade path.
> 
> Everyone knows that AMD has been focusing heavily on GCN since late 2010 - early 2011. You have to let go of old GPU technology at some point and the 6970 is simply old tech. Still as I stated above, apparently FIFA16 ran fine with a 6970. That's one game out of several thousands and EA could fix it if there are enough users out there still running a 6970.


It technically is EA that's at fault, no doubt. It's just an arbitrary driver check at start up. Battlefront ran on 6xxx series, but FIFA 17 and Battlefield 1 do not, same engine on all these games.

It's a forced upgrade. A 6970 should be able to play current games at 1080 no problem, GTX 480, and 580 will, and a 980ti being thrown into legacy means what? No driver support? Then why are they still releasing drivers for GtX 4xx and up?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheProfiteer*
> 
> A 6970 should be able to play current games at 1080 no problem, GTX 480, and 580 will, and a 980ti being thrown into legacy means what? No driver support? Then why are they still releasing drivers for GtX 4xx and up?


Just because you list something on your driver download screen doesn't mean it's getting full support. The legacy GPUs will be getting critical fixes if problems arise so you are basically getting the drivers 'as is' with the older hardware. If the games works, enjoy, if not then Nvidia is obligated to fix the issue if it's on their end. The 400-500 series will surely be the next EOL with no driver support for sure. Nvidia is obviously focusing on the latest and greatest GPUs = GTX 10xx. We seen it happen to the 400, 500, 600 and 700 series. Nvidia moves on and leaves the older GPUs in the dust. Gameworks helps Nvidia in the future, but don't bank on optimizations and performance increases.

As for AMD, their GCN architecture allows for updates for GPUs going back to 2012. The 290\290X is still going strong. Even the 7970\7970Ghz & 7960 still puts up great numbers in some of the newest games for it's age. Those Omega drivers really helped a lot of older GPUs as well. Crimson did the same thing last year. That's the good thing about having a unified architecture. The newer and older architecture should benefit from DX12 and Vulkan across the board if programmed properly. Vulkan has more or less proven this.


----------



## johnnybob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Not sure there, but I think Mercury Render engine have or can be used with AMD through the OpenCL and if you do use Maya and 3DS Max then I would check AMD ProRender which I've used
> 
> And other like Octane I would wait on v3.1 which should have AMD GPU support too
> 
> If other renders can be used with AMD this depends on devs as AMD created something like is called cross-compilier which is on GPUOpen
> 
> I've used my X5670 build like with AMD or Nvidia GPU and no problems there
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks,Jura


I actually use Cinema 4D R18 more•so then any other of my 3d apps, and I do a lot of exporting/importing in between them too.







I have just about all of them.







I love variety and it keeps me diverse. I also use VRay RT which utilizes CUDA and I use it a lot, Thats the only place that AMD wont help me and personally I dont mind a switch in rendering software, just another learning curve which I happen to enjoy doing quite a bit of.

• As far as Mercury goes you can utilize Mercury Engine Software mode & Mercury Engine GPU mode (CUDA) or select to use unsupported GPU "AMD" which I would have no problem doing as I love walking on the wild side, it's in my nature HeHe ( I use to be a hardcore MotoX'er ). The only thing that I see that NVIDIA really does a better job at is things like green screen, chroma keying etc.....

• With that being said it still seems that Intel & Nvidia have just a lil bit of an edge but i believe that because they are in "bed" with a lot of Software Application Companies. I feel like they are trying to monopolize the market and keep the lil' guy (AMD) cornered. I think AMD is gonna come out swinging or at least I hope they do. It will force NVIDIA to drop prices and the same goes for Intel vs. AMD CPU's. Im waiting to see that ZEN in action. Keep talking with Me Jura11, you might be able to convince me to leave the Dark Side once and for all.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybob*
> 
> I actually use Cinema 4D R18 more•so then any other of my 3d apps, and I do a lot of exporting/importing in between them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just about all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love variety and it keeps me diverse. I also use VRay RT which utilizes CUDA and I use it a lot, Thats the only place that AMD wont help me and personally I dont mind a switch in rendering software, just another learning curve which I happen to enjoy doing quite a bit of.
> 
> • As far as Mercury goes you can utilize Mercury Engine Software mode & Mercury Engine GPU mode (CUDA) or select to use unsupported GPU "AMD" which I would have no problem doing as I love walking on the wild side, it's in my nature HeHe ( I use to be a hardcore MotoX'er ). The only thing that I see that NVIDIA really does a better job at is things like green screen, chroma keying etc.....
> 
> • With that being said it still seems that Intel & Nvidia have just a lil bit of an edge but i believe that because they are in "bed" with a lot of Software Application Companies. I feel like they are trying to monopolize the market and keep the lil' guy (AMD) cornered. I think AMD is gonna come out swinging or at least I hope they do. It will force NVIDIA to drop prices and the same goes for Intel vs. AMD CPU's. Im waiting to see that ZEN in action. Keep talking with Me Jura11, you might be able to convince me to leave the Dark Side once and for all.


Hi there

I've been using lots of 3D SW,in our work we are ditched all Quadro cards to normal gaming GTX cards and FirePro cards

I use mostly Cinema4D in OSX with FinalCut X and there AMD cards have edge as their OpenCL is just better there and get good OpenCL performance in OSX with Nvidia is hard to get, newer cards have good performance but still they're falling short of AMD cards

V-RAY RT there really is better to use GTX cards with this I would agree,I've used with FirePro cards RT too and no issues there, but still I prefer to use normal V-RAY than RT as RT doesn't support some features,but I'm mostly switching between V-RAY Corona and ProRender which I think is available with C4D or will be

Zen from AMD hopefully we will see soon if its worth to get there, I'm not prepared pay £900-£1200 just for 5960x as this CPU is way overpriced for my liking

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## johnnybob

I kinda like that Corona Render, Im actually a Beta tester. I like it better then KeyShot for sure. Tried out KeyShot for a short period, just a bit wonky for me, didnt like it, scrapped it. I havent used Octane in years. Ive looked into trying out RedShift. Maxwell from Next Limit is pretty good as a Rendering platform too


----------



## gofasterstripes

I quite liked KeyShot - it's certainly a good excuse for a Xeon


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybob*
> 
> I kinda like that Corona Render, Im actually a Beta tester. I like it better then KeyShot for sure. Tried out KeyShot for a short period, just a bit wonky for me, didnt like it, scrapped it. I havent used Octane in years. Ive looked into trying out RedShift. Maxwell from Next Limit is pretty good as a Rendering platform too


Hi there

We are using Keyshot and have used too for while, but still there are lots of good renderers which I like

Corona render I use mostly in 3DS Max as there works just beautifully and in many cases I rather use Corona than V-RAY and Octane is one awesome renderer, have using that on our workstations and really well worth it

Many people prefer IRAY but I just don't know but I don't like it as much many people do

Renderers are just tools and with any renderer you can render great renders and all depends what you trying to achieve or render,V-RAY is awesome for rendering archviz and Corona too is close to V-RAY in many cases

ProRender from AMD is same or is based on Corona too..

Maxwell I think I've used, but in our company no one to want to use it as they don't like this renderer

New 3DS Max will come with Arnold Render which is great for rendering skin or people

There are lots of renderers which I would love to test or try them and still trying to find which is best

Hope this helps

Thanks, Jura


----------



## johnnybob

since Im running a XEON CPU in this ud3r rev. 2.0 is it possible to use 8GB RAM Modules, I saw a post somewhere, this dude was running 48GB of Corsair Vengence RAM on his GA-X58A-UD3R REV 2.0....







Im just wondering how likely it is and there could be any issues depending on BIOS and whatnot, he doesnt go into details about what CPU hes running nor BIOS Version

http://bytesandbolts.com/gigabyte-ga-x58a-ud3r-48gb-ram-working-install/


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybob*
> 
> since Im running a XEON CPU in this ud3r rev. 2.0 is it possible to use 8GB RAM Modules, I saw a post somewhere, this dude was running 48GB of Corsair Vengence RAM on his GA-X58A-UD3R REV 2.0....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im just wondering how likely it is and there could be any issues depending on BIOS and whatnot, he doesnt go into details about what CPU hes running nor BIOS Version
> 
> http://bytesandbolts.com/gigabyte-ga-x58a-ud3r-48gb-ram-working-install/


Yep. I was running 2 x 8GB Corsair Vengeance. Some densities won't run. You might want to look into that.


----------



## johnnybob

What does the term 'densities ' mean bro, sorry Im a bit of a noob dude


----------



## buttface420

anyone know if a ex58-ud4p can support a x5670 or any 6 core xeon? i just bought one and it came with a i7 940


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybob*
> 
> What does the term 'densities ' mean bro, sorry Im a bit of a noob dude


Sorry for that. Example: Rampage II Extreme cannot support memory modules with 128MB chips.

Crucial 2GB DDR3L-1600 UDIMM will work because it uses 256MB chips.

CT7308899
DDR3 PC3-12800 • CL=11 • Unbuffered • NON-ECC • DDR3-1600 • 1.35V • *256Meg* x 64 •


----------



## johnnybob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buttface420*
> 
> anyone know if a ex58-ud4p can support a x5670 or any 6 core xeon? i just bought one and it came with a i7 940


http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=2986


----------



## johnnybob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsmiley*
> 
> Sorry for that. Example: Rampage II Extreme cannot support memory modules with 128MB chips.
> 
> Crucial 2GB DDR3L-1600 UDIMM will work because it uses 256MB chips.
> 
> CT7308899
> DDR3 PC3-12800 • CL=11 • Unbuffered • NON-ECC • DDR3-1600 • 1.35V • *256Meg* x 64 •


Hmmm.... I guess I really never seen where it gave details about it being 128 MB or 256 MB. Thats a new one for me, Im gettin smarter everyday brah!


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybob*
> 
> Hmmm.... I guess I really never seen where it gave details about it being 128 MB or 256 MB. Thats a new one for me, Im gettin smarter everyday brah!


I just remember it from reading the manual.


----------



## xenkw0n

I wouldn't trust that list. ASUS boards don't list the 6 core Xeon's but they all work fine with a BIOS update. Pretty sure all of the ASUS and Gigabyte X58 boards can use these chips with the latest BIOS.


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I wouldn't trust that list. ASUS boards don't list the 6 core Xeon's but they all work fine with a BIOS update. Pretty sure all of the ASUS and Gigabyte X58 boards can use these chips with the latest BIOS.


They are just listing the ones they tested. The Rampage II Extreme manual has zero Xeons listed in it and it ran every X56xx CPU I threw at it. I *did* update the BIOS to the latest before I tried it.


----------



## johnnybob

List is fine, just update to latest BIOS you shouldnt have any problems


----------



## johnnybob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there


Hey Jura11 Brah! Greyscale Gorilla is having a 40% off sale for 24 hours dude, if your into that shorta stuff they offer...., thought I would let ya know if you dont already


----------



## theister

Hey,

sorry for i think a dumb question but where the hack can i find details about the multipliers of a cpu in the intel ark? looks like i am blind...can not find it.


----------



## Quantium40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I wouldn't trust that list. ASUS boards don't list the 6 core Xeon's but they all work fine with a BIOS update. Pretty sure all of the ASUS and Gigabyte X58 boards can use these chips with the latest BIOS.


Not only that, but some ASUS boards (like Rampage III Formula) even have the microcode for early ES hex-core Xeons that never went to production... Weird huh?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> sorry for i think a dumb question but where the hack can i find details about the multipliers of a cpu in the intel ark? looks like i am blind...can not find it.


CPUWorld is your best bet for multi info. Just type the processor model in google and then "cpuworld" after it!


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The base clock for these processors is 133 so divide the stock clock to calculate the default multiplier.


----------



## xenkw0n

I meant the list is incomplete. So if someone looks at that list and doesn't see a CPU being included they dont have to trust it because all ASUS and Gigabyte boards support the 6 core Xeon's with the latest BIOS. Some DFI, MSI, EVGA and Foxconn boards do not support the Westmere Xeon's even with the latest BIOS. I believe all EVGA boards CAN support them it's just that earlier models (758 rev 2.0 and earlier) do not unless you mod them.


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> The base clock for these processors is 133 so divide the stock clock to calculate the default multiplier.


i was searching for detailed multiplier informations (all cores, 4 cores , 2 cores etc).

and i finally found it, i think i need some glases :>

http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/specification-updates/xeon-5600-specification-update.pdf


----------



## johnnybob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I meant the list is incomplete. So if someone looks at that list and doesn't see a CPU being included they dont have to trust it because all ASUS and Gigabyte boards support the 6 core Xeon's with the latest BIOS. Some DFI, MSI, EVGA and Foxconn boards do not support the Westmere Xeon's even with the latest BIOS. I believe all EVGA boards CAN support them it's just that earlier models (758 rev 2.0 and earlier) do not unless you mod them.


He is specifically asking about a Gigabyte board though, and I have a friend with the exact same board running the same CPU as I am the X5660, he tried it after I bought mine last year.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnybob*
> 
> He is specifically asking about a Gigabyte board though, and I have a friend with the exact same board running the same CPU as I am the X5660, he tried it after I bought mine last year.


Thats exactly my point. The link you referenced doesn't list the X5650, X5660, etc. as compatible chips but they are on all Gigabyte boards. The ASUS site is the same way for a lot of their boards but they all support them.


----------



## johnnybob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Thats exactly my point. The link you referenced doesn't list the X5650, X5660, etc. as compatible chips but they are on all Gigabyte boards. The ASUS site is the same way for a lot of their boards but they all support them.


Oh!







Didnt read it like that buddy, Im sorry bout that. Your right on dude ;D


----------



## xenkw0n

Had me second guessing the way I was wording that lol


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I meant the list is incomplete. So if someone looks at that list and doesn't see a CPU being included they dont have to trust it because all ASUS and Gigabyte boards support the 6 core Xeon's with the latest BIOS. Some DFI, MSI, EVGA and Foxconn boards do not support the Westmere Xeon's even with the latest BIOS. I believe all EVGA boards CAN support them it's just that earlier models (758 rev 2.0 and earlier) do not unless you mod them.


You are right. I looked at that list yesterday and thought I seen X5660 but it is actually X5560. I was saying to myself I thought these chips were 32nm and seen 45nm, so I rechecked the list again today and seen it was actually X5560.


----------



## asand1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Oh I see fishing poles, where do you live and what kind of fishing do you do?
> I am in NY USA and the fishing here is great, trout, bass, Northern pike, stripped bass. All kinds of fishing to do here.


I haven't fished in nearly 20 years. I used to fish with my dad for steelhead and cutthroat. I moved to Oregon on the coast and would like to start fishing for salmon with some friends, but it hasnt happened yet.


----------



## Mong Grel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> thats what i have my crucial lpddr3 ram on right now, cas 7 at 1333mhz. my xeon is on stock right now so i don't mess around with the ram unless its the cas.


Have not even played with my OC on the X5680 in awhile, used to be 4.29 Mhz.

Turned it down to 4.2 from 4.29 and down to 1.35 volts on the CPU atm, and running Prime95 on long FFT's stress test atm while web surfing and running a movie on the "47 incher on the side and it's doing the sound also.

Seems to be a pretty solid spot for the thing, it multitasks pretty well and never throttles at that point.

Even with Prime hitting it at 100% it's still doing other things.










Well, it seems to be throttling a bit now, but I'm throwing a lot at it at once









Maybe I should hit the case with a baseball bat as a test while I'm at it









CPU abuse heh.


----------



## bill1024

Picked up an E5649 for 35$ on ebay The prices of hexore CPUs is way low at the moment
I am running BOINC WCG 6 cores 100% load and 48-50c temp 72f in the room
for 35$ there is no reason to be running a quad core any more.

e56494ghz.jpg 82k .jpg file


----------



## theister

Hi,

does some one know how baseclock and c1e states are connected ?

currently i am playing with my oc.

4.2 Ghz, vdroop intel specs, c1e, 23x183blck = 1,06 idle voltage

4,2 Ghz, vdroop intel specs, c1e, 21x200 = 1,2 idle voltage

the difference in downclock to x12 in idle is about 200 mhz, but i mean its about 0.1 for nothing, at 1.2 my xeon can do nearly 4ghz.

this sucks. board is gigabyte x58a oc.


----------



## xenkw0n

With a higher bclk the board doesn't downclock as much (12x183 vs 12x200) so I would assume that's the cause for having a higher idle voltage.


----------



## PipJones

Well, I finally put the Hex-Core HTPC together. Streacom F12C case with the FLIRC-SE IR Module.

L5640 running at stock with turbo off, 12Gb DDR3-1600 running at 1333. Everything on Auto with all C-States active. nVidia GTX750.

I was aiming for a totally passive solution - and failed. System was uncomfortably hot without fans. Adding 3x Noctua's and Corsair Link Commander was the simplest solution.



If interested, few Aida stress test shots. Just a 2 minute run and keeping the fans at 500 RPM.



... and some build pics


----------



## arnavvr

Looking to upgrade my SR-2 setup from 8 cores to 12 cores, and was wondering if a $60 price difference between an X5675 pair and an X5680 pair be worth it?


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Looking to upgrade my SR-2 setup from 8 cores to 12 cores, and was wondering if a $60 price difference between an X5675 pair and an X5680 pair be worth it?


I have tried X5660, X5675 and X5680. The X5660 overclocked the best at 4.37GHz. I really think it is luck of the draw so I wouldn't spend more than what you can get an X5660 for.


----------



## voxson5

Not sure if anyone is playing Watchdogs 2 on here - just wanted to pass on that we are at a significant advantage over *current gen* overclocked i5's given how cpu bound it is.


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> Not sure if anyone is playing Watchdogs 2 on here - just wanted to pass on that we are at a significant advantage over *current gen* overclocked i5's given how cpu bound it is.


I downloaded it last night while I was playing BF1. Haven't played it yet. NOW I definitely have to try it out. Got it free with my 1070.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsmiley*
> 
> I downloaded it last night while I was playing BF1. Haven't played it yet. NOW I definitely have to try it out. Got it free with my 1070.


I had to dick about for two weeks to get it working properly as my otherwise stable OC was not up to the task - let me know if you have any issues dude.

For the game, I am running 1080p @ ultra preset, with shadows on v high and screen space relectioms off = 60 fps.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Does anyone have benchmarks for a x5670 and rx 480? Im thinking of setting up a system with dual cpus.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

So apparently you can use Intel XTU to overclock on my motherboard as long as you use an CPU with an unlocked multiplier? Anyone have experience with this or using Intel XTU to overclock? Just curious, as I somehow never really heard of it. And I know my board to be compatible with some unlocked CPU, such as the W3670. Would be the difference between me spending on the more expensive W3690, which was the eventual plan anyway.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> So apparently you can use Intel XTU to overclock on my motherboard as long as you use an CPU with an unlocked multiplier? Anyone have experience with this or using Intel XTU to overclock? Just curious, as I somehow never really heard of it. And I know my board to be compatible with some unlocked CPU, such as the W3670. Would be the difference between me spending on the more expensive W3690, which was the eventual plan anyway.


Why not just overclock in the bios?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Why not just overclock in the bios?


If I could, I wouldn't be asking...


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> So apparently you can use Intel XTU to overclock on my motherboard as long as you use an CPU with an unlocked multiplier? Anyone have experience with this or using Intel XTU to overclock? Just curious, as I somehow never really heard of it. And I know my board to be compatible with some unlocked CPU, such as the W3670. Would be the difference between me spending on the more expensive W3690, which was the eventual plan anyway.


From what I understand, the w3670 is locked, the w3680 and w3690 are multiplier unlocked.
Do you have a w3670 and can you say for sure the 70 is unlocked?


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> So apparently you can use Intel XTU to overclock on my motherboard as long as you use an CPU with an unlocked multiplier? Anyone have experience with this or using Intel XTU to overclock? Just curious, as I somehow never really heard of it. And I know my board to be compatible with some unlocked CPU, such as the W3670. Would be the difference between me spending on the more expensive W3690, which was the eventual plan anyway.


I used it on a 980X, worked well.


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> I had to dick about for two weeks to get it working properly as my otherwise stable OC was not up to the task - let me know if you have any issues dude.
> 
> For the game, I am running 1080p @ ultra preset, with shadows on v high and screen space relectioms off = 60 fps.


Watch Dogs 2 is pretty good. Played a bit. I think I need to setup a controller as it a bit clumsy with keyboard and mouse.

Running over 60 fps with GTX 1070.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> So apparently you can use Intel XTU to overclock on my motherboard as long as you use an CPU with an unlocked multiplier? Anyone have experience with this or using Intel XTU to overclock? Just curious, as I somehow never really heard of it.


I used that program MANY years ago. It's a fairly old program. If used improperly it can leave your rig in a infinite loop that you might have to resolve it in some cases. I quickly became fed up with it and just used the BIOS. I also understand that you cannot use the BIOS for overclocking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadsmiley*
> 
> Watch Dogs 2 is pretty good. Played a bit. I think I need to setup a controller as it a bit clumsy with keyboard and mouse.
> 
> Running over 60 fps with GTX 1070.


I haven't tried Watch Dogs 2, but it's on the long list of games I need to get. I've heard that there were some performance issues across several GPUs. I still need to get Deus Ex: Mankind Divided as well. Deus Ex looks gorgeous.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Picked up an E5649 for 35$ on ebay The prices of hexore CPUs is way low at the moment
> I am running BOINC WCG 6 cores 100% load and 48-50c temp 72f in the room
> for 35$ there is no reason to be running a quad core any more.
> 
> e56494ghz.jpg 82k .jpg file


Why aren't you running at 22x multiplier?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Why aren't you running at 22x multiplier?


The board/E5649 will not run at 22 X with all 6 cores loaded. Only if 1 or 2 cores are loaded will it give me 22. Tried all kinds of different settings
I am thinking the E series is not exactly like the x series where it will max out no matter how many cores are loaded.

My x5660 gives me 23 X all the time in this board, runs great.(Rampage III Gene)my x5650 gave me 22 X , but did not like the even number multiplier.
Maybe I will try the E56 chip in another board, a EVGA X58 classified3 and see what happens. Soon as I get a chance.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Why aren't you running at 22x multiplier?


The board/E5649 will not run at 22 X with all 6 cores loaded. Only if 1 or 2 cores are loaded will it give me 22. Tried all kinds of different settings
I am thinking the E series is not exactly like the x series where it will max out no matter how many cores are loaded.

My x5660 gives me 23 X all the time in this board, runs great.(Rampage III Gene)my x5650 gave me 22 X , but did not like the even number multiplier.
Maybe I will try the E56 chip in another board, a EVGA X58 classified3 and see what happens. Soon as I get a chance.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> The board/E5649 will not run at 22 X with all 6 cores loaded. Only if 1 or 2 cores are loaded will it give me 22. Tried all kinds of different settings
> I am thinking the E series is not exactly like the x series where it will max out no matter how many cores are loaded.
> 
> My x5660 gives me 23 X all the time in this board, runs great.(Rampage III Gene)my x5650 gave me 22 X , but did not like the even number multiplier.
> Maybe I will try the E56 chip in another board, a EVGA X58 classified3 and see what happens. Soon as I get a chance.


See, I am looking at getting this chip so I need to know, I get x20 turbo on my SR-2.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> The board/E5649 will not run at 22 X with all 6 cores loaded. Only if 1 or 2 cores are loaded will it give me 22. Tried all kinds of different settings
> I am thinking the E series is not exactly like the x series where it will max out no matter how many cores are loaded.
> 
> My x5660 gives me 23 X all the time in this board, runs great.(Rampage III Gene)my x5650 gave me 22 X , but did not like the even number multiplier.
> Maybe I will try the E56 chip in another board, a EVGA X58 classified3 and see what happens. Soon as I get a chance.


The chip is the limiting factor - max all core turbo is x20 (19 base +1 turbo).

The 5650-5675 have an all core +2 turbo, so the 5650 gets x22 (20 base +2 turbo).

You can also turn off the ability to use the 2 core additional turbo in your bios for any cpu - I've got the same board r3g)


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> See, I am looking at getting this chip so I need to know, I get x20 turbo on my SR-2.


If you're in the states, I would get the x5660 selling for 52$ (maybe less for two) on ebay right now. Listed as 52 or best offer. I did see 2 for 99.99 buy it now
You will have a better/easier overclock with the 23 multiplier. IMHO

My Asus boards, Rampage IIIG and P6T D V2 give it as 23, my EVGA boards, FTW3 and x58Classified3, give it as 21 but then it is 23 with 2 from turbo when its loaded.


----------



## wonderbrah

Hey guys. I have an Evga X58 SLI 132-BL-E758 revision 1.1 that I'm wondering is compatible with an Xeon 5675. Trying to upgrade my i7920 that I have clocked at 3.8 ghz.


----------



## S2kphile

I just picked me up a X5670 on Ebay new open box for $70 with a stock Intel fan.







Should I still try to go for a x5675 chip as well or am I fine with a the x5670? I want to find one that OC's to 4.2Ghz with lowest possible voltage. And after reading through this thread the x5670 might be a better OC'er versus the x5675. Hmmm...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S2kphile*
> 
> I just picked me up a X5670 on Ebay new open box for $70 with a stock Intel fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I still try to go for a x5675 chip as well or am I fine with a the x5670? I want to find one that OC's to 4.2Ghz with lowest possible voltage. And after reading through this thread the x5670 might be a better OC'er versus the x5675. Hmmm...


No the x5670 will get to 4.2GHz just fine 99% of the time, 4Ghz is pretty much guaranteed. I have a x5670 that goes to 4.2Ghz with 1.35v, could be lower but I'm still happy with it.

Just stick with the x5670, but ditch the stock intel fan cooler.


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> No the x5670 will get to 4.2GHz just fine 99% of the time, 4Ghz is pretty much guaranteed. I have a x5670 that goes to 4.2Ghz with 1.35v, could be lower but I'm still happy with it.
> 
> Just stick with the x5670, but ditch the stock intel fan cooler.


I'm planning to pair with a Noctua D15s. Here's to hoping around 1.2-1.25 voltage with 4.2Ghz, I'll even be happy with 4Ghz with that voltage.


----------



## Cyrious

Question about x58 bclock: How well can it go past 200mhz, and what is the general peak overclock?

I ask because I'm about to do a bclock heavy run on my setup (drop CPU multi to 17, cut uncore and Dram multis to the lowest they'll go) and see how high I can get it.

Edit: Another question that has popped into my head: Is there any benefit from trying to run the L3 cache 1:1 with the cores?


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderbrah*
> 
> Hey guys. I have an Evga X58 SLI 132-BL-E758 revision 1.1 that I'm wondering is compatible with an Xeon 5675. Trying to upgrade my i7920 that I have clocked at 3.8 ghz.


Pretty sure that's one of the models that needs to be modded to get the X56xx chips to work in it. 758 rev 2.0 work with the latest BIOS but I think you actually have the 1 model/revision before the EVGA boards supported these chips with only a BIOS update. EVGA *used* to let people send the boards in to do the mod themselves but you'll have to find a diagram of what's needed to get them to work.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> No the x5670 will get to 4.2GHz just fine 99% of the time, 4Ghz is pretty much guaranteed. I have a x5670 that goes to 4.2Ghz with 1.35v, could be lower but I'm still happy with it.
> 
> Just stick with the x5670, but ditch the stock intel fan cooler.


My X5660 does 4.2GHz very easily with 200 blck and 21 multiplier. Reasonable voltages as well don't know the exact as it has been a few years since I messed with the bios. It has been that faultless that I haven't even had to change any settings in a few years.


----------



## wonderbrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Pretty sure that's one of the models that needs to be modded to get the X56xx chips to work in it. 758 rev 2.0 work with the latest BIOS but I think you actually have the 1 model/revision before the EVGA boards supported these chips with only a BIOS update. EVGA *used* to let people send the boards in to do the mod themselves but you'll have to find a diagram of what's needed to get them to work.


Okay, so I contacted Evga and it is in need of the Westmere modification. They'll do it (I didn't ask price) but I'm wondering if it might be less of a hassle to pay a little more for the i7980x (of which i've seen for around low $200's on Ebay) as I believe that cpu is natively supported by my board.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S2kphile*
> 
> I'm planning to pair with a Noctua D15s. Here's to hoping around 1.2-1.25 voltage with 4.2Ghz, I'll even be happy with 4Ghz with that voltage.


i would say if CPU is good enough then you should be able achieve higher speeds,I've run on Macho HR-02 Thermalright 4.2-4.4GHz and temps has been pretty much good,much better than with H100i,with H100i I couldn't run 21x multi,only 24x multi and temps has been around 5-10C higher on load there

D15 is great CPU cooler,running D15 right now on my i7-5820k at 4.5GHz and temps are no higher than 62-65C on PKG with 21C ambient temps,with H100i I could hit easily 82C under heavy load there

Hope this helps and best of luck there









Thanks,Jura


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderbrah*
> 
> Okay, so I contacted Evga and it is in need of the Westmere modification. They'll do it (I didn't ask price) but I'm wondering if it might be less of a hassle to pay a little more for the i7980x (of which i've seen for around low $200's on Ebay) as I believe that cpu is natively supported by my board.


They used to do the mod for free but that may have only been when the motherboard was under warranty. I know there are guides out there that show how to do the mod yourself but it may be worth finding out how much EVGA will charge. At 200$+ you could probably get away with a new motherboard + Xeon X56xx or even the W3680/W3690. That's a lot of money to shell out for the X58 platform when it's almost 2017.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> They used to do the mod for free but that may have only been when the motherboard was under warranty. I know there are guides out there that show how to do the mod yourself but it may be worth finding out how much EVGA will charge. At 200$+ you could probably get away with a new motherboard + Xeon X56xx or even the W3680/W3690. That's a lot of money to shell out for the X58 platform when it's almost 2017.


Under warranty it's free except for shipping (though I think they will cover it if you ask). If it's not under warranty the cost is $50 + shipping to do the mod. The service is only available in North America.


----------



## bill1024

Does anyone know for sure if the w3680 or 90 will work in his board? It is a single QPi CPU, the dual QPi is the problem.
I have heard people say it will work from what they know, but they did not do it first hand.
Wish I had that board to try it on myself.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

It should work. I believe they're identical to the unlocked i7's.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Question about x58 bclock: How well can it go past 200mhz, and what is the general peak overclock?
> 
> I ask because I'm about to do a bclock heavy run on my setup (drop CPU multi to 17, cut uncore and Dram multis to the lowest they'll go) and see how high I can get it.
> 
> Edit: Another question that has popped into my head: Is there any benefit from trying to run the L3 cache 1:1 with the cores?


The max bclk is generally limited by the board, rather than the chip - 200 is good, 220 is very good, and it seems that most anything over that requires overclocking the pci frequency (which is generally bad).

L3 cache = uncore?, more helps a lot in synthetic benching, but does require more VTT/QPI voltage (over 1.35 is bad)


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> The max bclk is generally limited by the board, rather than the chip - 200 is good, 220 is very good, and it seems that most anything over that requires overclocking the pci frequency (which is generally bad).
> 
> L3 cache = uncore?, more helps a lot in synthetic benching, but does require more VTT/QPI voltage (over 1.35 is bad)


Ah, so my board being able to hit 215 stable (might be able to push faster, didnt bother to try) is a good thing, right?

Hmm, does it help with more real-world work such as distributed computing?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> It should work. I believe they're identical to the unlocked i7's.


I agree, on another forum there was a person who swore they will work in any 1366 board that a i7-980x will work in.
I just hate to tell some one yes it will with out being 100% sure.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> If you're in the states, I would get the x5660 selling for 52$ (maybe less for two) on ebay right now. Listed as 52 or best offer. I did see 2 for 99.99 buy it now
> You will have a better/easier overclock with the 23 multiplier. IMHO
> 
> My Asus boards, Rampage IIIG and P6T D V2 give it as 23, my EVGA boards, FTW3 and x58Classified3, give it as 21 but then it is 23 with 2 from turbo when its loaded.


What about this? http://m.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5670-2-93GHz-12M-6-Core-Socket-LGA1366-SLBV7-Server-CPU-Processor-/302160959289?hash=item465a325739%3Ag%3A-NcAAOSw5cNYSa7x&_trkparms=pageci%253A2c70baf9-c0ce-11e6-90da-005056b68989%257Cparentrq%253Af5a8fb791580a2af35907e76ffdef30d%257Ciid%253A8


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I haven't tried Watch Dogs 2, but it's on the long list of games I need to get. I've heard that there were some performance issues across several GPUs. I still need to get Deus Ex: Mankind Divided as well. Deus Ex looks gorgeous.


I have my Xbox 360 controller setup and it works well. The graphics cannot be more fluid with this GTX 1070... really nice!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

You guys seeing the initial data coming out of the AMD Horizon event? Zen has XFR auto overclocking and early Vega samples doing 70 fps with Doom 4K Ultra settings. Hey maybe if we are lucky Intel and NVIDIA finally has some competition and we will get back our good ole days of GPU and CPU price+performance wars. Its about freggin time....


----------



## gofasterstripes

All aboard the hype train.

*tunes in*

*boards train*


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> You guys seeing the initial data coming out of the AMD Horizon event? Zen has XFR auto overclocking and early Vega samples doing 70 fps with Doom 4K Ultra settings. Hey maybe if we are lucky Intel and NVIDIA finally has some competition and we will get back our good ole days of GPU and CPU price+performance wars. Its about freggin time....


That would be nice. Too soon to tell though. I want to working samples that have been out for a while and beat on by a million enthusiasts first.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Hehe, yeah its still too soon, but we all know these next few months are going to be exciting. I can feel it deep in my PC enthusiast bones that 2017 is going to be one of the best in a while PC and gaming tech..


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Live event is going on now


----------



## 99belle99

Ryzen looks good but no price or exact details about the other CPU's just the 8 core 16 thread variant.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah and for some reason I cant get the video to play a second time. I wanted to get the model of Intel CPU they claimed to be beating, the one they said was 140 watts tdp and $1100. The 2011 cpu's are either 130 or 150, not 140 watts. As usual AMD has no clue how to run or start a Hype train.

And the Vega sneek peek sucked imo, she should have had the game loaded from the beginning instead of making people wait for the launching process. I suspect with Z270 and Optane we wont be waiting nearly as long, lol.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> All aboard the hype train.
> 
> *tunes in*
> 
> *boards train*


*Hops on train*


----------



## OrangeRaptor

quick question. When installing windows on a dual cpu system do you have to do any special stuff for it to work or anything or do you just install windows normally and go on with your day.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah and for some reason I cant get the video to play a second time. I wanted to get the model of Intel CPU they claimed to be beating, the one they said was 140 watts tdp and $1100. The 2011 cpu's are either 130 or 150, not 140 watts. As usual AMD has no clue how to run or start a Hype train.


It's the i7 6900K, 140W TDP @ $1100 USD.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> It's the i7 6900K, 140W TDP @ $1100 USD.


Thank you for that...

So now the question becomes how much are we going to see this 8 core version of Ryzen cost if they are directly aiming it at the 6900K? We won't find out until Q1 I think because I believe AMD is releasing some info now just to slow down Christmas sales of Intel stuff. Maybe they can get people to wait a bit longer?

I wish they would have given us close up shots of the Intel boards and CPU's, otherwise its just hearsay







.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Anyone want to speculate on Ryzen cost? What happens if its less then $500 for that CPU?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> quick question. When installing windows on a dual cpu system do you have to do any special stuff for it to work or anything or do you just install windows normally and go on with your day.


I have never had to do anything special. It installs like a single socket system.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I have never had to do anything special. It installs like a single socket system.


Yeah, I thought the dual QPI is only used for dual CPU systems, but should work fine in a single CPU board. I am pretty sure it just means a single QPI link CPU can only run in a single CPU system, even a dual socket board with only one CPU installed.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Yeah, I thought the dual QPI is only used for dual CPU systems, but should work fine in a single CPU board. I am pretty sure it just means a single QPI link CPU can only run in a single CPU system, even a dual socket board with only one CPU installed.


I've done alot of research on computers and what you just said was new to me. Enlighten me. What is "QPI"?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> I've done alot of research on computers and what you just said was new to me. Enlighten me. What is "QPI"?


You'' have to do some reading, as I am "need to know"...I generally learn things as is necessary, and past learning that you need dual QPI links for a dual CPU setup with Intel CPU past 1156 socket, or there abouts. Like I said, not sure how it all functions, just that I am pretty sure it only matters when going with multi-CPU platforms. Just type QPI Link into google and start reading if you want to know more, cause I honestly don't really care until I run into a reason to









Here's a link...I don't feel like reading it though at the moment









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_QuickPath_Interconnect


----------



## OrangeRaptor

I was expecting kind of a short answer... I'll find a video that explains it and listen to it when playing a game or something.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> I was expecting kind of a short answer... I'll find a video that explains it and listen to it when playing a game or something.


Sorry, maybe someone else will chime in on the topic, cause the only time I pay much attention to it is for the QPI speed, and how many links there are (how many CPU can be run together).

Without checking, I think X5000 series Xeons all have 2 QPI links, and thus can be run in dual CPU or single CPU, and W3000 series only have a single QPI link and thus can only be run as a single CPU. QPI speed is the "speed" of communication over the bus, I guess. So higher = better, of course.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Sorry, maybe someone else will chime in on the topic, cause the only time I pay much attention to it is for the QPI speed, and how many links there are (how many CPU can be run together).
> 
> Without checking, I think X5000 series Xeons all have 2 QPI links, and thus can be run in dual CPU or single CPU, and W3000 series only have a single QPI link and thus can only be run as a single CPU. QPI speed is the "speed" of communication over the bus, I guess. So higher = better, of course.


Just read the entire wikipedia page so yeah the x5600's have 2 qpi links if you run 2 of em in a system.


----------



## TX-Deluxe

I have an i7 920 on an EX58ud4p
Just picked up an X5670 and CM Hyper 212

Will I be able to get the X5670 to OC on this board?


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TX-Deluxe*
> 
> I have an i7 920 on an EX58ud4p
> Just picked up an X5670 and CM Hyper 212
> 
> Will I be able to get the X5670 to OC on this board?


I think so


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Yeah, I thought the dual QPI is only used for dual CPU systems, but should work fine in a single CPU board. I am pretty sure it just means a single QPI link CPU can only run in a single CPU system, even a dual socket board with only one CPU installed.


When I said " I never had to do anything special to install windows" That was for dual socket systems he asked about.

The other was about an older EVGA board and would a w3680 work with out the hard mod.

The problem here is some early EVGA x58 boards can not use a xeon CPU without having a hard mod done to the motherboard.
Some just have to have two points soldered together. Others have to have a resister moved over.


----------



## wonderbrah

So quick compatibility question.

I have an Evga 132-BL-E758-TR motherboard revision 1.1 that is currently on it's way to EVGA to get the Westmere modification. I have an Xeon X5675 that I just bought but can easily return to Amazon. I'm looking at the official cpu/memory compatibility list on EVGA's website and it doesn't list the 5675, just these:

* Westmere
Xeon X5690 - 3.46 GHz
Xeon X5680 - 3.33 GHz
Xeon X5677 - 3.46 GHz
Xeon X5670 - 2.93 GHz
Xeon X5667 - 3.06 GHz
Xeon X5660 - 2.80 GHz
Xeon X5650 - 2.66 GHz
Xeon L5640 - 2.27 GHz
Xeon L5630 - 2.13 GHz
Xeon E5649 - 2.53 GHz
Xeon E5645 - 2.40 GHz
Xeon E5640 - 2.67 GHz
Xeon E5630 - 2.53 GHz
Xeon E5620 - 2.40 GHz
Xeon E5607 - 2.27 GHz
Xeon E5606 - 2.13 GHz
Xeon E5603 - 1.60 GHz
* Westmere processors are only supported natively on the X58 SLI3, FTW3, and Classified3 Models. A product modification may be needed for older models.

http://www.evga.com/support/motherboard/legacy/

Am I better off returning it and getting one that is listed here? I talked to support and they said while it wasn't officially tested by them and deemed compatibility it will more than likely work. I'm wondering if it's possible that while it may run I may not be able to overclock it.


----------



## deadsmiley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderbrah*
> 
> So quick compatibility question.
> 
> I have an Evga 132-BL-E758-TR motherboard revision 1.1 that is currently on it's way to EVGA to get the Westmere modification. I have an Xeon X5675 that I just bought but can easily return to Amazon. I'm looking at the official cpu/memory compatibility list on EVGA's website and it doesn't list the 5675, just these:
> 
> * Westmere
> Xeon X5690 - 3.46 GHz
> Xeon X5680 - 3.33 GHz
> Xeon X5677 - 3.46 GHz
> Xeon X5670 - 2.93 GHz
> Xeon X5667 - 3.06 GHz
> Xeon X5660 - 2.80 GHz
> Xeon X5650 - 2.66 GHz
> Xeon L5640 - 2.27 GHz
> Xeon L5630 - 2.13 GHz
> Xeon E5649 - 2.53 GHz
> Xeon E5645 - 2.40 GHz
> Xeon E5640 - 2.67 GHz
> Xeon E5630 - 2.53 GHz
> Xeon E5620 - 2.40 GHz
> Xeon E5607 - 2.27 GHz
> Xeon E5606 - 2.13 GHz
> Xeon E5603 - 1.60 GHz
> * Westmere processors are only supported natively on the X58 SLI3, FTW3, and Classified3 Models. A product modification may be needed for older models.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/support/motherboard/legacy/
> 
> Am I better off returning it and getting one that is listed here? I talked to support and they said while it wasn't officially tested by them and deemed compatibility it will more than likely work. I'm wondering if it's possible that while it may run I may not be able to overclock it.


All it means is the specific CPU from that family of CPUs was not tested. The only difference is the multiplier. It will work perfectly. That being said 4.2GHZ on air is what you can expect to achieve on the X5600 series Xeons. Anything above that is gravy.


----------



## xenkw0n

Yea it will work fine. It's just a newer chip so it probably wasn't around when they built that compatibility list.


----------



## GENXLR

Remember 1366 is awesome since we had only one chipset, X58, so incompatibility technically is only at the BIOS level from programmers who never added the CPU. All EVGA is doing is probably that, adding microcode.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Remember 1366 is awesome since we had only one chipset, X58, so incompatibility technically is only at the BIOS level from programmers who never added the CPU. All EVGA is doing is probably that, adding microcode.


The techs at EVGA will solder 2 points on the board together. Newer REV. of the board will have the points soldered already.


----------



## theister

is there some logic behind cpu pll and vcore or just try and error?

changing cpu pll at the same vcore gives me whea bsod or some nice stable gains in gflop

changing the vcore for higher oc and the try and error game starts again.

is there any board that can change cpu pll below 1.3? some times 1.3 gives really high gflops compared to 1.3 >x<1.8 but sadly only benchstable. on my x58a oc i cant go below 1.3 what i am really courios about right now.


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> is there some logic behind cpu pll and vcore or just try and error?
> 
> changing cpu pll at the same vcore gives me whea bsod or some nice stable gains in gflop
> 
> changing the vcore for higher oc and the try and error game starts again.
> 
> is there any board that can change cpu pll below 1.3? some times 1.3 gives really high gflops compared to 1.3 >x<1.8 but sadly only benchstable. on my x58a oc i cant go below 1.3 what i am really courios about right now.


My board won't even allow under 1.8


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Lowering it let me pass ITB a few times but I have not done any significant testing. Read a thread on the evga forums were people were getting better OC'ing results lowering cpu pll.


----------



## theister

i am at 4,25 ghz right know with vcore 1.328 under load with vdroop intel spec. 1.4pll passes any stresstesting , ibt about 85 gflops. 1,3 1,5 1,6 failed, 1,7 1,8 1,84 give me about 84 gflops,

so whats the logic behind 1,5 1,6 are failing?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

For the lolz I set my CPU PLL to 1.35v. Normally I run it at 1.7v - 1.8v.

At 4.6Ghz it was stable. Just for the heck of it I bumped it a little over 4.7Ghz, which is normally completely unstable and bluescreens in a few seconds of ITB.

IT'S STABLE: http://valid.x86.fr/rr1iqv


----------



## gofasterstripes

gofasterstripes *is impressed*

gofasterstripes _looks closely at Vcc_

gofasterstripes *Lets you continue testing on your chip







*

I might try this, but with a lower Vcc.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Ya don't run the vcc this high. It could be reading it wrong since it's set about .02v lower in the bios. I've been running it at this voltage for a good 6 months if not more, but was stuck to about 4.6Ghz.

I tried over 4.8Ghz. It boots fine, but not ITB stable. I would try more voltage but I don't want kill the chip in one go. I'm not worried about it dying, I just don't want to purposely instant kill it


----------



## 99belle99

Anyone try the blender test that AMD showed off at their Ryzen event. I tried it with a X5660 @ 4.2GHz.

The new Ryzen chip with no turbo enabled @ 3.4Ghz managed it in roughly 36 seconds. My chip managed it in roughly 53 seconds.

Blender test to download on AMD site.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Anyone try the blender test that AMD showed off at their Ryzen event. I tried it with a X5660 @ 4.2GHz.
> 
> The new Ryzen chip with no turbo enabled @ 3.4Ghz managed it in roughly 36 seconds. My chip managed it in roughly 53 seconds.
> 
> Blender test to download on AMD site.


I am running neutered ovclocks to make Watchdogs 2 stable for me - only wd2









So 53.49s for me

I saw a 5930k @ 4.? Doing 52s on a reddit thread for this (if memory serves). Further validates that upgrading will not gain much, if anything.

To hot here to try the render with my 4.76 oc - hope Kana-maru will stop by to show off


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> I am running neutered ovclocks to make Watchdogs 2 stable for me - only wd2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 53.49s for me
> 
> I saw a 5930k @ 4.? Doing 52s on a reddit thread for this (if memory serves). Further validates that upgrading will not gain much, if anything.
> 
> *To hot here* to try the render with my 4.76 oc - hope Kana-maru will stop by to show off


I was like what? Too hot! It's the middle of winter. Looked at location. Haha!


----------



## Mong Grel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> For the lolz I set my CPU PLL to 1.35v. Normally I run it at 1.7v - 1.8v.
> 
> At 4.6Ghz it was stable. Just for the heck of it I bumped it a little over 4.7Ghz, which is normally completely unstable and bluescreens in a few seconds of ITB.
> 
> IT'S STABLE: http://valid.x86.fr/rr1iqv


I can run my X5680 @ 4.26 1.360v stable on pretty decent air cooling.

You might get more with a custom water loop, I've pushed the voltage and had it running above 4.6, but it was far from what I would call stable, it would throttle non stop so it really was not normally running 4.6.

Just logging in and having it boot is not stable.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> I am running neutered ovclocks to make Watchdogs 2 stable for me - only wd2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 53.49s for me
> 
> I saw a 5930k @ 4.? Doing 52s on a reddit thread for this (if memory serves). Further validates that upgrading will not gain much, if anything.
> 
> To hot here to try the render with my 4.76 oc - hope Kana-maru will stop by to show off


I just got around to running the test as well. Thanks for posting the link @99belle99
I have been busy benchmarking my games with the newest Crimson ReLive drivers from AMD. The performance increases has been very nice.
I downloaded the latest version of Blender and loaded the AMD Ryzen blend file.

4.6Ghz - DDR3-1600Mhz = the best I could get was 49secs.
I didn't run 4.8Ghz with DDR3-2000Mhz-2100Mhz.

I watched the New Horizen \ Ryzen conference. It would have been nice if AMD would have used more benchmark tools such as Cinebench R11.5 and R15. There tons of benchmarking tools out there. Heck I started to write one for the CPU awhile ago and never finished it. Blender is fine and well, but not everyone is a graphic designer\3D modeler\animator etc.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I don't know if it's100% stable, haven't done a longer ITB or other stability test yet. Still, going from instant bluescreen to passing 10 runs is pretty significant. At least now I can use lower voltage at 4.6Ghz.

I tried 4.8Ghz but that required a little more vcore. I'm already past recommended voltages and the heat will be an issue after a while, So sticking to 4.7GHz. I'm using an H80i, a custom loop would help with heat but wouldn't get me much more of an OC.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I just got around to running the test as well. Thanks for posting the link @99belle99
> I have been busy benchmarking my games with the newest Crimson ReLive drivers from AMD. The performance increases has been very nice.
> I downloaded the latest version of Blender and loaded the AMD Ryzen blend file.
> 
> 4.6Ghz - DDR3-1600Mhz = the best I could get was 49secs.
> I didn't run 4.8Ghz with DDR3-2000Mhz-2100Mhz.
> 
> I watched the New Horizen \ Ryzen conference. It would have been nice if AMD would have used more benchmark tools such as Cinebench R11.5 and R15. There tons of benchmarking tools out there. Heck I started to write one for the CPU awhile ago and never finished it. Blender is fine and well, but not everyone is a graphic designer\3D modeler\animator etc.


There is a spread sheet for comparisons on /amd https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5idz87/ryzen_blender_benchmark_comparison_spreadsheet/?


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> There is a spread sheet for comparisons on /amd https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5idz87/ryzen_blender_benchmark_comparison_spreadsheet/?


I was seeing some low scores untill I noticed they changed the rendering samples to 100.

So my X5660 @4.2GHz managed a score of 35.90 seconds. at 100 samples


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> I was seeing some low scores untill I noticed they changed the rendering samples to 100.
> 
> So my X5660 @4.2GHz managed a score of 35.90 seconds. at 100 samples


If the Ryzen chip got ~32s at 100 samples....


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> If the Ryzen chip got ~32s at 100 samples....


It doesn't the Ryzen gets 36 seconds at 150 samples.
My X5660 at 150 samples got 53 seconds.

But most in that spreadsheet were testing at 100 samples or 200 samples. I looked at it and was wondering how so many chips were getting low scores so I changed my render to 100 samples the same as everyone else on that list and got 35.90 seconds.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I ran the render again using 100 samples instead of 150 and I got 32.86secs. I didn't know AMD was using 100 samples. Initially I was using 150 samples when I got 49.43secs. This is using the same CPU and RAM 4.6Ghz + 1600Mhz.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I ran the render again using 100 samples instead of 150 and I got 32.86secs. I didn't know AMD was using 100 samples. Initially I was using 150 samples when I got 49.43secs. This is using the same CPU and RAM 4.6Ghz + 1600Mhz.


No everyone is mixing it up AMD done it at 150 samples.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> No everyone is mixing it up AMD done it at 150 samples.


Ok so AMD has confirmed that they ran 150 samples.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Ok so AMD has confirmed that they ran 150 samples.


Yeah change the samples to 150 in order to run the test that they showed in the Horizon event. My Xeon does it at 1:10 at 3.2Ghz

Watch Adored TV's new video, it is interesting.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah change the samples to 150 in order to run the test that they showed in the Horizon event. My Xeon does it at 1:10 at 3.2Ghz
> 
> Watch Adored TV's new video, it is interesting.


I'll have to re-run the benchmark at 150 samples just to make sure.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I'll have to re-run the benchmark at 150 samples just to make sure.


Hope you get a fantastic score. I was surprised with my 1.10 actually.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hope you get a fantastic score. I was surprised with my 1.10 actually.


Thanks. 49secs is pretty much what I'm getting at 150 samples.

Not bad, but I'm still waiting on more benchmarks.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Thanks. 49secs is pretty much what I'm getting at 150 samples.
> 
> Not bad, but I'm still waiting on more benchmarks.


Yeah impressive.

Ryzen is also quite impressive at 35 seconds considering it is only running at 3.4Ghz. I think twice as good as my score is reason enough to upgrade now, so long it is affordable. I could never afford a 6900K, so if Ryzen is under $600 I might do that instead. Not to mention that AMD might be in serious financial trouble if we don't start supporting them more often.

https://youtu.be/uN7i1bViOkU


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah impressive.
> 
> Ryzen is also quite impressive at 35 seconds considering it is only running at 3.4Ghz. I think twice as good as my score is reason enough to upgrade now, so long it is affordable. I could never afford a 6900K, so if Ryzen is under $600 I might do that instead. Not to mention that AMD might be in serious financial trouble if we don't start supporting them more often.
> 
> https://youtu.be/uN7i1bViOkU


Ryzen also has 2 extra cores with SMT. I expect it to render faster than a 2010 Hexa core. AMD is looking good. I hope it continues once reviewers get their hands on the CPU + AM4.

AMD was already in serious financial trouble. I own Fury X, I've supported AMD







. If AMD stay competitive as they have in the past I will continue to support AMD. At the moment I have no plans of going back to Nvidia. I'll just have to see what Nvidia does with their architecture. If Zen price is right I can see a lot of people building on the AMD AM4 platform.

I've seen that video. I was screaming this to people in the past and basically the Intel fanboys called me names as usual. AMD can't win for anything. Nvidia simply has the brand name and marketshare. This is why I'm glad AMD is moving at their own pace now instead of focus on Nvidia and Intel. Some people who are rooting for AMD to be competitive won't buy AMD anyways, they just want their expensive competitors [Nvidia - Intel] prices to drop.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah that's a good point. I wonder if there is a way to disable 2 of the cores on Ryzen and test to see how it compares to our xeon then? Lol

I saw a guy test his dual xeon rig using two 10C20T cpus and he only got 31, but I think he used the provided blender file set to 200 samples and wasn't aware it was incorrect. I wonder what his machine would have done set to 150?

By the way, I don't care any more what nvidia does with their architecture, not until I feel like AMD isn't at any financial collapse risk. For now I am going to go by what is right and wrong, and it's wrong to support a monopoly and help that monopoly become permanent. I just won't take part in that.


----------



## TX-Deluxe

I installed and X5670 from I 7 920 on a Gigabyte Ex58ud4p.

Boots fine. Gets into Windows fine.

It does standard things fine.

However when I restart windows it just hangs.

I updated bios to F14k and also reinstalled windows to see if it fixes things. No luck.

What am I missing ?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TX-Deluxe*
> 
> I installed and X5670 from I 7 920 on a Gigabyte Ex58ud4p.
> 
> Boots fine. Gets into Windows fine.
> 
> It does standard things fine.
> 
> However when I restart windows it just hangs.
> 
> I updated bios to F14k and also reinstalled windows to see if it fixes things. No luck.
> 
> What am I missing ?


Does it hang in windows or at post? Mine was hanging at post after a restart. I don't know exactly what fixed, I just set a bunch of the OC settings to manual.

My Asus Gene would randomly restart until I set OCing to manual as well. Sorry for not being much help.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TX-Deluxe*
> 
> I installed and X5670 from I 7 920 on a Gigabyte Ex58ud4p.
> 
> Boots fine. Gets into Windows fine.
> 
> It does standard things fine.
> 
> However when I restart windows it just hangs.
> 
> I updated bios to F14k and also reinstalled windows to see if it fixes things. No luck.
> 
> What am I missing ?


Keen to hear the solution as I also have a UD-4P I'm going to put up for sale soon and would like to hear a success story about someone getting a Westmere running on it. Suppose I could try it myself in advance of selling it though


----------



## brettjv

double post sorry dunno what happened ...


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PloniAlmoni*
> 
> I'm having a bit of trouble with my ASUS P6T x5670 system now. I think I'd turned off all the sleep modes in the BIOS, but the system fell asleep anyway, and then it didn't wake up properly. When I booted, I got another "overclock failed" message in BIOS, so I booted without an overclock - then Windows 7 x64 said "resuming Windows" rather than "starting windows" then ended up on a black screen with a cursor. I rebooted, then it gave me a choice between trying to wake up from hibernation (apparently) again, or starting normally. It started normally when I did that, however. I'm a bit worried that it was my overclock, any suggestions on a safer overclock then the one I'd been using?


I get this issue when waking from sleep occasionally as well. It'll wake but the display will never come up, it just sits on a black screen. It's pretty rare so I've never been bothered by it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> For the lolz I set my CPU PLL to 1.35v. Normally I run it at 1.7v - 1.8v.
> 
> At 4.6Ghz it was stable. Just for the heck of it I bumped it a little over 4.7Ghz, which is normally completely unstable and bluescreens in a few seconds of ITB.
> 
> IT'S STABLE: http://valid.x86.fr/rr1iqv


Eeeeeek thats a lot of voltage. What kind of cooling are you using and what temps?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Eeeeeek thats a lot of voltage. What kind of cooling are you using and what temps?


Corsair H80i. The temps are in the screenshot. 60C for the socket, 71C on highest core.


----------



## TX-Deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Does it hang in windows or at post? Mine was hanging at post after a restart. I don't know exactly what fixed, I just set a bunch of the OC settings to manual.
> 
> My Asus Gene would randomly restart until I set OCing to manual as well. Sorry for not being much help.


You have same chip and board?

Care to share your bios settings?


----------



## Neobenedict

Anyone had luck pushing base clock past 180 on a GA-X58A-UD3R? My X5650 is currently limited by it.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah that's a good point. I wonder if there is a way to disable 2 of the cores on Ryzen and test to see how it compares to our xeon then? Lol
> 
> I saw a guy test his dual xeon rig using two 10C20T cpus and he only got 31, but I think he used the provided blender file set to 200 samples and wasn't aware it was incorrect. I wonder what his machine would have done set to 150?
> 
> By the way, I don't care any more what nvidia does with their architecture, not until I feel like AMD isn't at any financial collapse risk. For now I am going to go by what is right and wrong, and it's wrong to support a monopoly and help that monopoly become permanent. I just won't take part in that.


We will see if that option is available, but chances are we will just have to wait for the 6 core processor to get into reviewers hands.

Well I tend not to care about Nvidia architecture "now" since they have constantly lied about Async Compute from Maxwell to Pascal for years. Everyone deserves a chance right? First they [Nvidia] supported it [Async compute], but it was absent. Then they said they would enable it in the drivers, which is hilarious if you know anything about programming, technology and hardware. Then while on stage Nvidia showed a video in DX11, YES DIRECT X 11, explaining what they call "Enhance Async Compute", which is even more hilarious than the last lie since DX11 isn't suited for Async Compute thanks to tons of limitations [outdated API]. To make matters worse Nvidia did not specify which version of DX11 they were using. Then in the very next slide they speak about pre-emption is which is far away from concurrent and\or asynchronous workloads as you can get.

After all that Nvidia STILL gets a pass from consumers and the media. I've supported both Nvidia [5 years] and AMD. I had an AMD GPU before I switched to Nvidia and now I'm back with AMD after many years running Nvidia GPUs. Yet I'm still called everything under the sun from shills to fanboy etc. It makes me laugh every time. From my experience the Intel and Nvidia consumers are the most negative and usually the first to shout inflammatory remarks at me. Although I've used both companies hardware\software for many years. This makes since Nvidia and Intel has the largest marketshare and has for sometime now. If AMD Vega and Zen is successful I'm expecting even more negativity heading my way lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Corsair H80i. The temps are in the screenshot. 60C for the socket, 71C on highest core.


Voltage and heat are like a double edge sword. Preventing one side doesn't stop the bleeding. Think of it like this, let's say I ran my CPU at 1.25v, decent voltage right[?], but my heat output was 80+ thanks to the ambient temp or some other heat source. Just because the voltage is low doesn't mean it will prevent damage from the heat at some point.

Even though your temps are fine you still running a crap load of volts [1.482v max] through your CPU and getting Gflops that some people can get at 1.34-1.36v 4.6Ghz. You'll want to keep both under control at some point. It will help you in the long run.


----------



## TX-Deluxe

I can game and do normal tasks.

When I restart from windows it won't post. Makes it a pain doing updates
If I hold down case restart button it will.

Bios f13 on Ex58ud4p
Xeon X5670



What could be going on that windows won't restart and post to Bios?


----------



## AlxMrx

I'm gonna change my i7-920 for a W3690. Just a question: does this chip support a system with 6x 2GB RAM, considering I want to overclock it?


----------



## gofasterstripes

TX-D@TX-Deluxe I think I have seen that before.... Hmmm...
@AlxMrxYes I think that should be fine, though it can limit your UCLK/RAM speed.

I saw these videos and thought of this thread:

A bit of a loveletter to X58:





High 990x 24/7 OC at very low PLL volts [1.2]:


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> We will see if that option is available, but chances are we will just have to wait for the 6 core processor to get into reviewers hands.
> 
> Well I tend not to care about Nvidia architecture "now" since they have constantly lied about Async Compute from Maxwell to Pascal for years. Everyone deserves a chance right? First they [Nvidia] supported it [Async compute], but it was absent. Then they said they would enable it in the drivers, which is hilarious if you know anything about programming, technology and hardware. Then while on stage Nvidia showed a video in DX11, YES DIRECT X 11, explaining what they call "Enhance Async Compute", which is even more hilarious than the last lie since DX11 isn't suited for Async Compute thanks to tons of limitations [outdated API]. To make matters worse Nvidia did not specify which version of DX11 they were using. Then in the very next slide they speak about pre-emption is which is far away from concurrent and\or asynchronous workloads as you can get.
> 
> After all that Nvidia STILL gets a pass from consumers and the media. I've supported both Nvidia [5 years] and AMD. I had an AMD GPU before I switched to Nvidia and now I'm back with AMD after many years running Nvidia GPUs. Yet I'm still called everything under the sun from shills to fanboy etc. It makes me laugh every time. From my experience the Intel and Nvidia consumers are the most negative and usually the first to shout inflammatory remarks at me. Although I've used both companies hardware\software for many years. This makes since Nvidia and Intel has the largest marketshare and has for sometime now. If AMD Vega and Zen is successful I'm expecting even more negativity heading my way lol.
> Voltage and heat are like a double edge sword. Preventing one side doesn't stop the bleeding. Think of it like this, let's say I ran my CPU at 1.25v, decent voltage right[?], but my heat output was 80+ thanks to the ambient temp or some other heat source. Just because the voltage is low doesn't mean it will prevent damage from the heat at some point.
> 
> Even though your temps are fine you still running a crap load of volts [1.482v max] through your CPU and getting Gflops that some people can get at 1.34-1.36v 4.6Ghz. You'll want to keep both under control at some point. It will help you in the long run.


Yeah I have had far more NVIDIA GPU's then I have had AMD. In fact, my first ever ATI was the x1900 I think (forget exactly now, I probably had several before that) and it wasn't even close to what I had expected (if I remember correctly), so I immediately went back to what I knew NVIDIA. Then I got the 8800 GTX and that was just a huge gpu and was so amazing at the time, sealed my love for NVIDIA even further. Then strangely I replaced that with the AMD 4870x2, and WOW, that was just brilliant, UNTIL it suddenly died on me only 7 months in to ownership. However, Asus replaced it with the new 5870 and I was just fine ever since. I kinda retired in 2011 (just went from employed to self-employed) and really couldn't afford any more upgrades, not the ones I really wanted to buy anyway. I can't get myself to buy mid range products anymore, such as say the 1070 or the 470, it has to be the absolute best because now I expect myself to use it for a minimum of 3 or more years, so id rather save up for something that is $500-600 in cost and then force that to last me as long as possible. Thankfully I plan on staying with 1440p for the foreseeable future so that should help any card I get stay up to date with performance.

At first I was OK with NVIDIA, but after learning of just how hard AMD is having it with trying to compete it puts a real true to God sickness in me. I am 50 years old and have been a PC enthusiast since the late mid 80's when my friends didn't even have one. I started building my own around 1994 and I FULLY understand what I am doing and how this market works, and if I don't know something I know how and where to get the info to help me figure it out (such as these forums). And I know this more than anything else, there is NOTHING MORE IMPORTANT then a company having competition in the same market space, NOTHING. I have witnessed it many times before just because of my longevity as a fan of this market. I see competition as a product feature and I want that feature of innovation and competition more than any other feature. Without it companies such as NVIDIA will slowly milk us to the point there wont be any affordable products from them, and then I have to say good bye to it forever. And Intel will give us dual or quad cores at most and still raise costs on those as well over time.

My point is, we must have AMD at any and all costs. If that cost is me dropping my normal routine of simply going with the informed better performance products, so be it. If that cost is being forced to buy only AMD because they are at risk of leaving the space, then so be it. I now do not care how badly Vega will perform compared to NVIDIA or how badly Zen will perform to what ever Intel does about it. I doubt either will perform badly, but even if they do so be it. I have to be the more mature PC Enthusiast and do what is right for my beloved PC market. I have to be part of the solution. I am going to vote with my wallet in order to do my part to keep from seeing a super highly expensive and zero innovation PC gaming market. I can't get myself to quietly stand by and allow my PC enthusiasm, whether I can afford it or not just slowly disappear without some sort of fight-back from me. If I could donate to AMD I would, because that's how bad I think the situation is. Sadly AMD can't afford to show any market or monetary weakness or that can and will start a nail in their coffin. You simply have to read between the lines and see for yourself how close they truly are to giving up.

If Zen and Vega do not succeed, I can easily see them giving up entirely and selling off their assets. Anything else would be pure insanity. Why continue if you know you will never match your competition? There is no other reason.

ANYONE, and I mean anyone and everyone who cares about this market and yet still only buys Intel and NVIDIA parts ought to be fully ashamed of themselves for being part of the problem. Like I said before, I wont take part in creating a one sided market.

Sorry for derailing this thread, please forgive me.







Go X58... lol


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> I'm gonna change my i7-920 for a W3690. Just a question: does this chip support a system with 6x 2GB RAM, considering I want to overclock it?


Mine is a 2gb x6 setup. It was a lot easier to get it stable with only 3 DIMMS but 6gb isn't really enough. I did have to drop the memory speed to utilize all 12gb.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Mine is a 2gb x6 setup. It was a lot easier to get it stable with only 3 DIMMS but 6gb isn't really enough. I did have to drop the memory speed to utilize all 12gb.


Are they 1600 or 2000 MHz DIMMs? I'm gonna change soon mine to a 6x 2GB G.Skill Trident 2000, so I hope the more speed could let me overclock better


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Are they 1600 or 2000 MHz DIMMs? I'm gonna change soon mine to a 6x 2GB G.Skill Trident 2000, so I hope the more speed could let me overclock better


Mine are Corsair Dominator 1600s.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Voltage and heat are like a double edge sword. Preventing one side doesn't stop the bleeding. Think of it like this, let's say I ran my CPU at 1.25v, decent voltage right[?], but my heat output was 80+ thanks to the ambient temp or some other heat source. Just because the voltage is low doesn't mean it will prevent damage from the heat at some point.
> 
> Even though your temps are fine you still running a crap load of volts [1.482v max] through your CPU and getting Gflops that some people can get at 1.34-1.36v 4.6Ghz. You'll want to keep both under control at some point. It will help you in the long run.


I'm not worried about it dying. This particular chip is still just an average OCer, and I'll probably switch to a different platform before this summer anyway. Random instability from degrading isn't much of a concern either since I save 99% of my stuff to a network drive.

All I was showing was that I gained 150mhz by lowering the cpu pll.


----------



## AlxMrx

What's the main difference between W3690 and W3680? Are they the same chip with different base clock? If so, does that mean they could reach the same frequency in overclock? Thank you


----------



## gofasterstripes

They're both multiplier unlocked and probably perform about the same [accounting for chip-to-chip OC potential variance].


----------



## Blameless

Just finished rebuilding and moving my X58 setup to a new case.

Using a Fractal R5 with three fairly strong (and filtered) intakes, no exhausts, and only a low speed 120mm fan on the NH-D14 I have cooling the CPU. With all the case air flow ducted past the CPU heatsink (via the included case features and some tape covering an excess vent) and Liquid Ultra as the TIM, I'm able to pass long Prime95 runs with degrees to spare at 4.4GHz.

Currently running my X5760 @ 4.4GHz core (200*22), 3.2GHz uncore (200*16), and DDR3-2000 (200* 10) 10-11-11-30-T1. I'm using 1.39375 vcore with Level 1 LCC (which translates into about 1.36v at maximum load), 1.295v QPI/VTT, 1.5v CPU PLL, and 700mV on both CPU and IOH clock drive. All chipset/PCI-E voltages are at manual stock settings. DDR3 is two Samsung wonder DIMMs from different kits and a single DDR3L Crucial Ballistix low profile, run at 1.5v where their optimal settings converge.

Pretty happy with this X5670 (one of the best of several Gulftown/Westmere parts I've ever owned) and the new cooling setup I've got on it.

I've had this UD5 2.0 nearly since it was released and it's holding together really well, despite being used with a slew of heavily OCed CPUs over the last 5+ years.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah I have had far more NVIDIA GPU's then I have had AMD. In fact, my first ever ATI was the x1900 I think (forget exactly now, I probably had several before that) and it wasn't even close to what I had expected (if I remember correctly), so I immediately went back to what I knew NVIDIA. Then I got the 8800 GTX and that was just a huge gpu and was so amazing at the time, sealed my love for NVIDIA even further. Then strangely I replaced that with the AMD 4870x2, and WOW, that was just brilliant, UNTIL it suddenly died on me only 7 months in to ownership. However, Asus replaced it with the new 5870 and I was just fine ever since. I kinda retired in 2011 (just went from employed to self-employed) and really couldn't afford any more upgrades, not the ones I really wanted to buy anyway. I can't get myself to buy mid range products anymore, such as say the 1070 or the 470, it has to be the absolute best because now I expect myself to use it for a minimum of 3 or more years, so id rather save up for something that is $500-600 in cost and then force that to last me as long as possible. Thankfully I plan on staying with 1440p for the foreseeable future so that should help any card I get stay up to date with performance.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> At first I was OK with NVIDIA, but after learning of just how hard AMD is having it with trying to compete it puts a real true to God sickness in me. I am 50 years old and have been a PC enthusiast since the late mid 80's when my friends didn't even have one. I started building my own around 1994 and I FULLY understand what I am doing and how this market works, and if I don't know something I know how and where to get the info to help me figure it out (such as these forums). And I know this more than anything else, there is NOTHING MORE IMPORTANT then a company having competition in the same market space, NOTHING. I have witnessed it many times before just because of my longevity as a fan of this market. I see competition as a product feature and I want that feature of innovation and competition more than any other feature. Without it companies such as NVIDIA will slowly milk us to the point there wont be any affordable products from them, and then I have to say good bye to it forever. And Intel will give us dual or quad cores at most and still raise costs on those as well over time.
> 
> My point is, we must have AMD at any and all costs. If that cost is me dropping my normal routine of simply going with the informed better performance products, so be it. If that cost is being forced to buy only AMD because they are at risk of leaving the space, then so be it. I now do not care how badly Vega will perform compared to NVIDIA or how badly Zen will perform to what ever Intel does about it. I doubt either will perform badly, but even if they do so be it. I have to be the more mature PC Enthusiast and do what is right for my beloved PC market. I have to be part of the solution. I am going to vote with my wallet in order to do my part to keep from seeing a super highly expensive and zero innovation PC gaming market. I can't get myself to quietly stand by and allow my PC enthusiasm, whether I can afford it or not just slowly disappear without some sort of fight-back from me. If I could donate to AMD I would, because that's how bad I think the situation is. Sadly AMD can't afford to show any market or monetary weakness or that can and will start a nail in their coffin. You simply have to read between the lines and see for yourself how close they truly are to giving up.
> 
> If Zen and Vega do not succeed, I can easily see them giving up entirely and selling off their assets. Anything else would be pure insanity. Why continue if you know you will never match your competition? There is no other reason.
> 
> ANYONE, and I mean anyone and everyone who cares about this market and yet still only buys Intel and NVIDIA parts ought to be fully ashamed of themselves for being part of the problem. Like I said before, I wont take part in creating a one sided market.
> 
> Sorry for derailing this thread, please forgive me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go X58... lol


The GTX 1070 and\or RX 470 aren't mid range. Those cards are low-end, but I know what you mean about getting your moneys worth basically. I started PC gaming around 95-96 myself. I got heavy into PC gaming around 98-99. I've always gamed on PC and consoles so I had the best of both worlds







. I understand everything you are saying about competition and market share. The truth is that there are so many sleazy ways companies can use anti-competitive tactics and get away with it. Blatant lies and shady behavior, but by the time the damage is done the company who did the damage doesn't care because they have the most money and market share which, as you said, allows them to raise prices with little concern. You must also realize that the market is full ignorant people more or less. Consumers no longer have to think for themselves when the websites are practically telling them what they want them to know and using synthetic benchmarks to justify the high prices despite a TON of consumers not needed a ton of horsepower for daily usage or gaming. Companies feed off this and will continue. It's all about the brand name baby.

I agree about needed AMD, but that's mostly because they have been innovating and helping create standards for an extremely long time now. HBM is the next step at this point and everyone is excited about it. Have you read my latest article on my blog? I benchmarked several games 4K using my Fury X [Stock] with the latest Crimson 16.12.1 drivers and the results are amazing. I have high hopes for Vega based on Fury X and AMD drivers alone. Check it out man. I'm seeing up to 20% increase FPS average @ 4K in Rise of the Tomb Raider and 16% FPS average increase in The Witcher 3. Graphical Settings maxed by the way. I don't think AMD high-end purchasers have anything to worry about.

AMD has gotten shady behavior from both Nvidia and Intel. By the time Intel got caught, Intel had something like 50 Billion in the back and had to pay AMD a few Billion. That's a drop in a large bucket for a company like Intel. Thankfully it appears AMD is bouncing back stronger than ever. AMD has many different things that they are getting into other than ethusiast CPUs and GPUs. Apple decided to use AMD Polaris GPU IIRC. Now some are speculating that Apple might actually go with AMD Zen in their iMacs this time around. They still have deals with several companies and upcoming deals including the Google and Alibaba. Consoles looks promising, they have been making big moves in the server department and they now have a deal with Intel. I don't see AMD going broke anytime soon and they are continuously coming out with positive news and new deals. They have been restructuring their debt as well and their stock is getting very high. If Vega and Zen is successful then AMD stock could shoot to the moon.

Quote:


> Sorry for derailing this thread, please forgive me. thumb.gif Go X58... lol wink.gif


No problem at all. I wouldn't call it derailing at this point. There's so much tech and we a nice little community here. As for people who buys Intel or Nvidia, they love their brands man


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The GTX 1070 is definitely mid-range with prices around $400. The RX 470 is nowhere near the AMD equivalent and is definitely low-end/entry level.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> The GTX 1070 and\or RX 470 aren't mid range. Those cards are low-end, but I know what you mean about getting your moneys worth basically. I started PC gaming around 95-96 myself. I got heavy into PC gaming around 98-99. I've always gamed on PC and consoles so I had the best of both worlds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I understand everything you are saying about competition and market share. The truth is that there are so many sleazy ways companies can use anti-competitive tactics and get away with it. Blatant lies and shady behavior, but by the time the damage is done the company who did the damage doesn't care because they have the most money and market share which, as you said, allows them to raise prices with little concern. You must also realize that the market is full ignorant people more or less. Consumers no longer have to think for themselves when the websites are practically telling them what they want them to know and using synthetic benchmarks to justify the high prices despite a TON of consumers not needed a ton of horsepower for daily usage or gaming. Companies feed off this and will continue. It's all about the brand name baby.
> 
> I agree about needed AMD, but that's mostly because they have been innovating and helping create standards for an extremely long time now. HBM is the next step at this point and everyone is excited about it. Have you read my latest article on my blog? I benchmarked several games 4K using my Fury X [Stock] with the latest Crimson 16.12.1 drivers and the results are amazing. I have high hopes for Vega based on Fury X and AMD drivers alone. Check it out man. I'm seeing up to 20% increase FPS average @ 4K in Rise of the Tomb Raider and 16% FPS average increase in The Witcher 3. Graphical Settings maxed by the way. I don't think AMD high-end purchasers have anything to worry about.
> 
> AMD has gotten shady behavior from both Nvidia and Intel. By the time Intel got caught, Intel had something like 50 Billion in the back and had to pay AMD a few Billion. That's a drop in a large bucket for a company like Intel. Thankfully it appears AMD is bouncing back stronger than ever. AMD has many different things that they are getting into other than ethusiast CPUs and GPUs. Apple decided to use AMD Polaris GPU IIRC. Now some are speculating that Apple might actually go with AMD Zen in their iMacs this time around. They still have deals with several companies and upcoming deals including the Google and Alibaba. Consoles looks promising, they have been making big moves in the server department and they now have a deal with Intel. I don't see AMD going broke anytime soon and they are continuously coming out with positive news and new deals. They have been restructuring their debt as well and their stock is getting very high. If Vega and Zen is successful then AMD stock could shoot to the moon.
> No problem at all. I wouldn't call it derailing at this point. There's so much tech and we a nice little community here. As for people who buys Intel or Nvidia, they love their brands man


Yeah but on the mid-range thing, what I meant was the mid-range cards are not the 1080Ti or the Fury X lines, and they are definitely not the 1050 or the 450 or 460 or lower lines. At the time of purchase I used to go with what ever was dominating FPS at the highest know Resolution at the time. My last card purchase was the 4870x2 and it was dominating on the day I bought it, lol. To me the 1070 and 470 currently sit in the middle of the bunch because we do not currently have Ti or 490, which are both PC gamer cards. And I wasn't really talking about cost as I haven't even looked at costs of any of them yet. Both AMD and NVIDIA are working on stronger GPU's already with the upcoming 1080Ti and Vega based Fury lineups. To me anyway those are the only true high-end cards, and one of them brands *cough* nvidia *cough* is well out of my reach in price I'm sure, unless AMD can do something about that by pricing their Vega lower. The Ti could be a $900 card maybe and the Fury X Vega (or what ever they call it) could be $500-700? I am just guessing at prices, but I already see which one I am getting, so long its not completely out of my price range. Because if it is, it will mark the first time I have to decide on a mid-range product, or anything under $600. I have to draw the cost line somewhere.

Lets hope they are very successful products, because I am REALLY interested in seeing what AMD does with Navi (the scale-ability thing is stuck in my head). But without large sums of R&D money they won't be able to compete with NVIDIA's market share much longer. THAT is what they are after first and foremost Market Share, and by anyone's standards they are not competing there at all, yet. They need some real profit margins already and more smart PC guys to see what's going on. And these deals with Intel, Sony, Apple and Microsoft, they are only icing on the cake, but that is not the cake. The cake is when they take back Market Share from NVIDIA. The Cake is when they are at 50% Market Share and half of all gamers are buying their GPU's again. The profit margins on consoles suck to put it bluntly, and the same with Apple as you have to be the lowest bidder. Those deals are just a thin layer of icing on their much larger Cake, which is Market Share and Profit Margins.

OH By the way, haha I didn't get heavy into any games until Half Life was released. Before then I was still a console guy playing stupid Mario Brothers with the wife while my Daughter sat on Dad's lap, lol. Half Life kinda changed everything for me. I went out a picked up a $1200 monitor for that too that was so heavy I actually worried that my desk would break. That game had me researching for the best card. I played games before then on PC such as original doom, original RoTT (Rise of the Triad), Duke Nukem etc, but NOTHING quite compared to Half Life for me. Then in 2000 my brother and I got serious into NASCAR racing and well that required the best damn machine you could build. That's when I dumped TONs of money into Intel Extreme Edition and built my first near $4000 Rig. Man those were the days. I could cook breakfast on my EE, lol. And as you know that was replaced by AMD64 in 2003 back when I went to work for AMD. And the rest is history...


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> For now I am going to go by what is right and wrong, and it's wrong to support a monopoly and help that monopoly become permanent. I just won't take part in that.


Respect man.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohiuddin*
> 
> Respect man.


Thanks for the respect









And trust me man, I am no fan boy, just the absolute opposite by far because I have ALWAYS gone with the product that gave me the best bang. The "real" monopoly scenario just scares me into this decision mostly haha. I MUCH rather the color green over red too. LOL

Thankfully let's say that even if Vega was going to be slower then the Ti, it wont matter much for my 1440p setup, right? 60-100 FPS is still 60-100 FPS no matter how you look at it. Like Kana was suggesting Vega will be plenty fast enough. I am guessing for my 1440p its probably going to average 100 FPS (If it does 4K at 70 fps, then what is 1440p?), and if that is true just fantastic, because my display does 96Hz all day long w00t.

I can't wait now...


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> The GTX 1070 is definitely mid-range with prices around $400. The RX 470 is nowhere near the AMD equivalent and is definitely low-end/entry level.


Sorry I meant to say the RX 470 isn't mid range.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah but on the mid-range thing, what I meant was the mid-range cards are not the 1080Ti or the Fury X lines, and they are definitely not the 1050 or the 450 or 460 or lower lines. At the time of purchase I used to go with what ever was dominating FPS at the highest know Resolution at the time. My last card purchase was the 4870x2 and it was dominating on the day I bought it, lol. To me the 1070 and 470 currently sit in the middle of the bunch because we do not currently have Ti or 490, which are both PC gamer cards. And I wasn't really talking about cost as I haven't even looked at costs of any of them yet. Both AMD and NVIDIA are working on stronger GPU's already with the upcoming 1080Ti and Vega based Fury lineups. To me anyway those are the only true high-end cards, and one of them brands *cough* nvidia *cough* is well out of my reach in price I'm sure, unless AMD can do something about that by pricing their Vega lower. The Ti could be a $900 card maybe and the Fury X Vega (or what ever they call it) could be $500-700? I am just guessing at prices, but I already see which one I am getting, so long its not completely out of my price range. Because if it is, it will mark the first time I have to decide on a mid-range product, or anything under $600. I have to draw the cost line somewhere.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope they are very successful products, because I am REALLY interested in seeing what AMD does with Navi (the scale-ability thing is stuck in my head). But without large sums of R&D money they won't be able to compete with NVIDIA's market share much longer. THAT is what they are after first and foremost Market Share, and by anyone's standards they are not competing there at all, yet. They need some real profit margins already and more smart PC guys to see what's going on. And these deals with Intel, Sony, Apple and Microsoft, they are only icing on the cake, but that is not the cake. The cake is when they take back Market Share from NVIDIA. The Cake is when they are at 50% Market Share and half of all gamers are buying their GPU's again. The profit margins on consoles suck to put it bluntly, and the same with Apple as you have to be the lowest bidder. Those deals are just a thin layer of icing on their much larger Cake, which is Market Share and Profit Margins.
> 
> OH By the way, haha I didn't get heavy into any games until Half Life was released. Before then I was still a console guy playing stupid Mario Brothers with the wife while my Daughter sat on Dad's lap, lol. Half Life kinda changed everything for me. I went out a picked up a $1200 monitor for that too that was so heavy I actually worried that my desk would break. That game had me researching for the best card. I played games before then on PC such as original doom, original RoTT (Rise of the Triad), Duke Nukem etc, but NOTHING quite compared to Half Life for me. Then in 2000 my brother and I got serious into NASCAR racing and well that required the best damn machine you could build. That's when I dumped TONs of money into Intel Extreme Edition and built my first near $4000 Rig. Man those were the days. I could cook breakfast on my EE, lol. And as you know that was replaced by AMD64 in 2003 back when I went to work for AMD. And the rest is history...


AMD is reclaiming market share faster than I thought they would had. AMD were only at 18% last year and now they have reached 29% and the year isn't over yet. Market share does matter and AMD has stated that they are going for 50%. Lets hope they do it for competition sake. Those console margins and Apple deal might not be the most profitable, but the worse case scenario for AMD is that they could NOT have those and other contracts to begin with. That would be horrible so at the very least they are making some big moves for the future.

At this point we will just have to wait and see. Things are looking bright for AMDs future, but I also understand the importance of have 50% market share and higher. AMD know this as well for sure since it's their goal. I also think more and more people are looking past Day 1 benchmarks, but AMD still has a battle ahead of them that they must win for competition sake.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> At this point we will just have to wait and see. Things are looking bright for AMDs future, but I also understand the importance of have 50% market share and higher. AMD know this as well for sure since it's their goal. I also think more and more people are looking past Day 1 benchmarks, but AMD still has a battle ahead of them that they must win for competition sake.


Hey Kana-Maru, since you research and test far far more than I ever have, can you comment on what you think Vega Fury will do for my 1440p 96Hz display? I know its just a guess but I value your guess tremendously.

What FPS with max settings do you think I will get at 1440p using Vega, with what we already know? I know Vega isn't here yet, but still I am hoping for 80-100 FPS minimum from the average game.


----------



## theister

according to the first cinebench 15 leaks i think it was a mistake to sell my sr2


----------



## 99belle99

I have no idea how cinebench tests CPU but from that leak there is a massive difference between Ryzen and the i7 6900K.

The blender test and cinebench obviously use different methods to test CPU's as in the blender test there was very little between the two CPU's.


----------



## TX-Deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TX-Deluxe*
> 
> I can game and do normal tasks.
> 
> When I restart from windows it won't post. Makes it a pain doing updates
> If I hold down case restart button it will.
> 
> Bios f13 on Ex58ud4p
> Xeon X5670
> 
> 
> 
> What could be going on that windows won't restart and post to Bios?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TX-Deluxe*
> 
> I can game and do normal tasks.
> 
> When I restart from windows it won't post. Makes it a pain doing updates
> If I hold down case restart button it will.
> 
> Bios f13 on Ex58ud4p
> Xeon X5670
> 
> Anyone know why im having Windows restart problems?
> 
> It posts on power up
> Won't post on a restart
> 
> 
> 
> What could be going on that windows won't restart and post to Bios?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> according to the first cinebench 15 leaks i think it was a mistake to sell my sr2


You mean the screenshot that shows 100% no proof that it is a RyZen CPU running that benchmark. If that's the case then RyZen is only 0.35% better than my Hexa core @ 4.8Ghz. I would think with two extra cores + SMT that RyZen would do much better than that. I'd wait for actual benchmarks at the point that leaks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hey Kana-Maru, since you research and test far far more than I ever have, can you comment on what you think Vega Fury will do for my 1440p 96Hz display? I know its just a guess but I value your guess tremendously.
> 
> What FPS with max settings do you think I will get at 1440p using Vega, with what we already know? I know Vega isn't here yet, but still I am hoping for 80-100 FPS minimum from the average game.


I haven't tested 1440p with the latest Crimson ReLive drivers yet, but I have tested 4K. From my Fury X experience with 1440p and older derivers with DX11 \ DX12 & Vulkan, I honestly don't think you have anything to worry about. The Fury X handles 1440p games very well. I only get 85hz @ 1440p on my monitors so everything is performing fine for me.

A few people wanted me to run 1440p benchmarks using my Fury X and Crimson ReLive. I can run those test and get back with you to show results. That can give you a base to use. You know Vega is going to be better than Fiji\Fury X. AMD has been keeping the Vega info very tight.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> You mean the screenshot that shows 100% no proof that it is a RyZen CPU running that benchmark. If that's the case then RyZen is only 0.35% better than my Hexa core @ 4.8Ghz. I would think with two extra cores + SMT that RyZen would do much better than that. I'd wait for actual benchmarks at the point that leaks.
> I haven't tested 1440p with the latest Crimson ReLive drivers yet, but I have tested 4K. From my Fury X experience with 1440p and older derivers with DX11 \ DX12 & Vulkan, I honestly don't think you have anything to worry about. The Fury X handles 1440p games very well. I only get 85hz @ 1440p on my monitors so everything is performing fine for me.
> 
> A few people wanted me to run 1440p benchmarks using my Fury X and Crimson ReLive. I can run those test and get back with you to show results. That can give you a base to use. You know Vega is going to be better than Fiji\Fury X. AMD has been keeping the Vega info very tight.


Yeah, but how much better than Fiji is the question, lol. Yes I too have a feeling Vega won't be letting me down. I always said for the last few years that my next GPU would max out my monitors refresh rate, and well maybe Vega will. Sure some games will probably do 150 FPS while others max at only 60. It is the average fps of 90 (96 I think was my displays perfect setting, although 120 could be hit probably). 90 would be awesome in all games DirectX or otherwise...

I also have to understand that developers will probably continue with throwing eye candy at the games, so as usual FPS will lower over time just because of the increase in complexity. But the good news is 4K is now the standard here soon and that means I should do good with 1440p for a very long time.


----------



## DR4G00N

I just grabbed myself an Evga X58 Classified 3 (E770) to replace my faulty Classy 4-Way. I hate that I have to replace it but I can't figure out where the 3.3V is failing on it. It's still good for benching though, so I'll keep using it for that until it kicks the bucket for good.
I can't wait to start using my hexa-core again, the fx 8150 I am using currently is just way too slow for my 780 Ti's.

Can anyone confirm if the Classified 3 uses an NF200 chip? I can't find any pictures of the board without the heatsink.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah, but how much better than Fiji is the question, lol. Yes I too have a feeling Vega won't be letting me down. I always said for the last few years that my next GPU would max out my monitors refresh rate, and well maybe Vega will. Sure some games will probably do 150 FPS while others max at only 60. It is the average fps of 90 (96 I think was my displays perfect setting, although 120 could be hit probably). 90 would be awesome in all games DirectX or otherwise...
> 
> I also have to understand that developers will probably continue with throwing eye candy at the games, so as usual FPS will lower over time just because of the increase in complexity. But the good news is 4K is now the standard here soon and that means I should do good with 1440p for a very long time.


Well despite AMD issues and having less money than Nvidia for R&D they have always been competitive regardless of what people think. Being competitive doesn't mean being number 1 since price and performance does matter to some extent. The 290X\290 was a good step up from the 7970Ghz\7970 and the Fury X\Fury was a good step up from the 290X\290, so expect the Vega equivalent to be a good step from the Fury X\Fury. 1440p is what I play all of my games at and I'm always near or above 100fps. It just depends on the game. Some games are optimized better than others and some games are simply more demanding than others.

With my Fury X @ stock and 100% maxed out graphical settings I normally see between 80fps - 100+. Like I said I'll get around to running 1440p benchmarks, but 1440p and 4K is what matters to me and I hope Vega is enough to make Fury X users upgrade.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Like I said I'll get around to running 1440p benchmarks, but 1440p and 4K is what matters to me and I hope Vega is enough to make Fury X users upgrade.


Like NVIDIA, I now think Marketing Vega is THE key mostly for AMD. They need a powerful marketing strategy to make dumb people switch. Right? hahaha


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> You mean the screenshot that shows 100% no proof that it is a RyZen CPU running that benchmark. If that's the case then RyZen is only 0.35% better than my Hexa core @ 4.8Ghz. I would think with two extra cores + SMT that RyZen would do much better than that. I'd wait for actual benchmarks at the point that leaks.


Yep, I hope it's not an indicator of final performance. At 3.4ghz it would be very similar to SB-E at the same speed. My $70 E5-2670 gets around 1100 at 3.2ghz _(on all cores)_, of course RyZen will be able to overclock, but how well is unknown at this point. If $800 is the final price, that would be pretty disappointing if the leaked benchmarks are accurate. Still hoping...


----------



## bill1024

I hope they get AVX and AVX2 implemented correctly. Their AVX on the Opteron CPUs does not work well at all.
If they do I will comeback to AMD.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Yep, I hope it's not an indicator of final performance. At 3.4ghz it would be very similar to SB-E at the same speed. My $70 E5-2670 gets around 1100 at 3.2ghz _(on all cores)_, of course RyZen will be able to overclock, but how well is unknown at this point. If $800 is the final price, that would be pretty disappointing if the leaked benchmarks are accurate. Still hoping...


I saw someone who has a dual setup E5 2670 pull off that blender test AMD released with a score of 31 seconds, and I think he had the render setting at 200. If so yeah that chip is a beast. None of these chip companies are trying to take on retired cpu prices though. The point of RyZen is to show the world that hey we caught up with Intel finally and will be pricing our new chips lower than Intel.

$800 would be disappointing for me too but far better than $1000 for the 6900K. I would be surprised if they price it that high after making it well known how expensive their competitors are. Initially I think they will make a statement with price, then later on if they regain a bunch of market share raise prices slowly for more profit.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I saw someone who has a dual setup E5 2670 pull off that blender test AMD released with a score of 31 seconds, and I think he had the render setting at 200. If so yeah that chip is a beast. None of these chip companies are trying to take on retired cpu prices though. The point of RyZen is to show the world that hey we caught up with Intel finally and will be pricing our new chips lower than Intel.
> 
> $800 would be disappointing for me too but far better than $1000 for the 6900K. I would be surprised if they price it that high after making it well known how expensive their competitors are. Initially I think they will make a statement with price, then later on if they regain a bunch of market share raise prices slowly for more profit.


Caught up with Intel from 5 years ago, at least according to those benchmarks. There is an advantage to having an unlocked 8 core with good IPC, Intel did it back in 2013 with the E5-1680v2, although it was quite expensive and still is.

Even a $500 overclockable 8 core with similar IPC to Sandy-E would be very good, $800 is really pushing it though when you can spend only a few hundred more and get 20-30% more performance per clock (6900k).

Of course all of this is assuming the leaks are accurate _(Somehow I doubt it)._

Edit: Looks like they are fake and it's actually a E5-2660, no surprises. Although that does seem a bit high for a E5-2660.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Caught up with Intel from 5 years ago, at least according to those benchmarks. There is an advantage to having an unlocked 8 core with good IPC, Intel did it back in 2013 with the E5-1680v2, although it was quite expensive and still is.
> 
> Even a $500 overclockable 8 core with similar IPC to Sandy-E would be very good, $800 is really pushing it though when you can spend only a few hundred more and get 20-30% more performance per clock (6900k).
> 
> Of course all of this is assuming the leaks are accurate _(Somehow I doubt it)._
> 
> Edit: Looks like they are fake and it's actually a E5-2660, no surprises. Although that does seem a bit high for a E5-2660.


Yeah that seems accurate. I think RyZen will be faster then my X5650 by a decent margin, so I will support AMD regardless. I guess my plans for Kaby are now on definite hold until AMD can regain some market share. Once that happens I will be looking at Intel again. Optane still highly excites me though, so not sure how that tech will work or if it will work on AMD hardware.

I was thinking about doing a E5 for my Plex media server, but not sure exactly what chip to go with yet.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah that seems accurate. I think RyZen will be faster then my X5650 by a decent margin, so I will support AMD regardless. I guess my plans for Kaby are now on definite hold until AMD can regain some market share. Once that happens I will be looking at Intel again. Optane still highly excites me though, so not sure how that tech will work or if it will work on AMD hardware.
> 
> I was thinking about doing a E5 for my Plex media server, but not sure exactly what chip to go with yet.


Hi there

I've done with my i7-5820k with 4.5GHz OC and results are:

100 samples: 25.85 seconds
150 samples: 38.99 seconds
200 samples: 45.68 seconds

Me personally I would be switching if results are close to these ones,as going with 6900k or 5960x is out of my budget and if AMD RYZEN will bring at least comparable performance then I willing to jump the ship,same can apply for me with VEGA,but still i use more and more CUDA based application and this make my decision bit harder there

Regarding the E5 chip,are you thing go route of the X99 or X79,those X79 boards are in many cases more expensive than X99

Hope this helps
Thanks,Jura


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Regarding the E5 chip,are you thing go route of the X99 or X79,those X79 boards are in many cases more expensive than X99
> 
> Hope this helps
> Thanks,Jura


Dual socket 2011-1 boards can be very reasonably priced. Something like this:
http://www.natex.us/Intel-S2600CP2J-Motherboard-p/intels2600cp2j.htm
Paired with a set of E5-2670's is very hard to beat for multi threaded applications _(2100-2200 in CB15)_

Finding a PSU/Case that will work correctly with that board may take a bit of effort though.

Decent single socket overclockable x79 boards can be quite pricey though.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

So weird that there are a ton of those boards on Ebay, all over $300 Canadian. I bookmarked that board though, definitely looks interesting, and I've had good experience with Intel dual socket boards in the past.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> So weird that there are a ton of those boards on Ebay, all over $300 Canadian. I bookmarked that board though, definitely looks interesting, and I've had good experience with Intel dual socket boards in the past.


A few users over at the Xeon Hacking and Overclocking X79/X99 thread have used them, sound like they work well. Just need to pair up a good PSU, find coolers that fit, and a case.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> A few users over at the Xeon Hacking and Overclocking X79/X99 thread have used them, sound like they work well. Just need to pair up a good PSU, find coolers that fit, and a case.


I've done quite a few of these dual socket builds before, just nothing on a more recent platform. My current setup is kind of similar...huge CC...whatever the heck that motherboard form factor is. I actually bought a bunch of M3 stand off hardware and taps and such just for mounting these boards into just about any case. Usually just requires removing some or all of the drive bays and HDD cage, mount the board with whatever stand-off holes line-up, then use the mounted board as a template to mark the remaining stand-off points. Drill, tap, and good to go. Sometimes the dremel or even angle grinder does get some use though. It usually only ends up adding maybe an hour to the build in total, usually less. Sometimes also end up making adapters or whatnot for the PSU, fans, front panel, but sometimes not necessary. I've got a bunch or recommended boards like these bookmarked for future builds, always nice to get some more so I know what boards to look out for.


----------



## jura11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Dual socket 2011-1 boards can be very reasonably priced. Something like this:
> http://www.natex.us/Intel-S2600CP2J-Motherboard-p/intels2600cp2j.htm
> Paired with a set of E5-2670's is very hard to beat for multi threaded applications _(2100-2200 in CB15)_
> 
> Finding a PSU/Case that will work correctly with that board may take a bit of effort though.
> 
> Decent single socket overclockable x79 boards can be quite pricey though.


Yes those boards are very reasonable priced,I was thinking to build dual socket PC for rendering,but all depends on how RYZEN will pan out and mainly will depends on few more factors,but I will bookmark that for sure and decide later on

Hopefully Naples from AMD will be too reasonable priced and will have good performance too

But decent single socked OC X79 boards over here in UK cost sometimes more than decent X99 board,which I'm refusing to pay such money for those boards

Thanks,Jura


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jura11*
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I've done with my i7-5820k with 4.5GHz OC and results are:
> 
> 100 samples: 25.85 seconds
> 150 samples: 38.99 seconds
> 200 samples: 45.68 seconds
> 
> Me personally I would be switching if results are close to these ones,as going with 6900k or 5960x is out of my budget and if AMD RYZEN will bring at least comparable performance then I willing to jump the ship,same can apply for me with VEGA,but still i use more and more CUDA based application and this make my decision bit harder there
> 
> Regarding the E5 chip,are you thing go route of the X99 or X79,those X79 boards are in many cases more expensive than X99
> 
> Hope this helps
> Thanks,Jura


Not really sure yet. Its just for a Plex Server with only three 4TB drives, so I assume even my X5650 would handle that no problem. But mainly I want better power savings than what my x58 will provide, so I figure newer Xeon stuff would be better then my X58+X5650. Just not sure by how much.

Nice score but that is with a massive overclock. RyZen did that with boost turned off and at stock and low power, lol. Have to wait and see when CES comes.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> A few users over at the Xeon Hacking and Overclocking X79/X99 thread have used them, sound like they work well. Just need to pair up a good PSU, find coolers that fit, and a case.


I have two of those boards, they work real well. Also have a dual 2011 Asrock board that works well too
These 17$ coolers work very well on these boards.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA66Z28E4788&cm_re=aidos-_-9SIA66Z28E4788-_-Product

Cases are not too hard to find Phanteks SSI-EEB full tower case will work fine

Prices of the CPUs has climed up a bit, I bought two of mine for 50$ each.

EVGA PSUs 650w and over have 2, 8 pin CPU plugs and that are good PSUs, I been using 650G or 750w B2,
I use onboard VGA so I do not need a lot of PSU to get by.
The boars uses standard pinned PSU , no special server specially pinned PSU needed.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Dual socket 2011-1 boards can be very reasonably priced. Something like this:
> http://www.natex.us/Intel-S2600CP2J-Motherboard-p/intels2600cp2j.htm
> Paired with a set of E5-2670's is very hard to beat for multi threaded applications _(2100-2200 in CB15)_
> 
> Finding a PSU/Case that will work correctly with that board may take a bit of effort though.
> 
> Decent single socket overclockable x79 boards can be quite pricey though.


Seems is reasonable.

But I dont know why this, http://www.natex.us/ReWork-Intel-S2600CP2J-Motherboard-2x-E5-2670-SR-p/s2600cp-h8-32gb.htm, said it cannot use VM app.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Like NVIDIA, I now think Marketing Vega is THE key mostly for AMD. They need a powerful marketing strategy to make dumb people switch. Right? hahaha


Well I won't call everyone "dumb", but there are a lot of people who purchase solely off of brand name and that's it. Then others look at charts and base their entire opinion from that and NOTHING else.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Yep, I hope it's not an indicator of final performance. At 3.4ghz it would be very similar to SB-E at the same speed. My $70 E5-2670 gets around 1100 at 3.2ghz _(on all cores)_, of course RyZen will be able to overclock, but how well is unknown at this point. If $800 is the final price, that would be pretty disappointing if the leaked benchmarks are accurate. Still hoping...


Well the leaker went out of his\her way to block the most important part of the Cinebench benchmark, which is the specs area. It wouldn't have killed that leaker to include the rest so I'm ignoring it until we get the CPU in actual reviewers hands. Actually even if the leaker showed the info I would still have doubts since images can easily be manipulated. Official info or reviews from several websites will be the only thing I pay attention to at this point. A lot of people are using the $800 rumor at the moment. Who knows, but it's still a 8C\16T processor. So $800 wouldn't be out of the norm and would be cheaper than Intel $1000.00+. $800 wouldn't be a bad price depending on the performance and platform options. It would still be at least $200 cheaper than Intel which wouldn't be bad at all. Personally I have no plans on purchasing a Octo Core.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well the leaker went out of his\her way to block the most important part of the Cinebench benchmark, which is the specs area. It wouldn't have killed that leaker to include the rest so I'm ignoring it until we get the CPU in actual reviewers hands. Actually even if the leaker showed the info I would still have doubts since images can easily be manipulated. Official info or reviews from several websites will be the only thing I pay attention to at this point. A lot of people are using the $800 rumor at the moment. Who knows, but it's still a 8C\16T processor. So $800 wouldn't be out of the norm and would be cheaper than Intel $1000.00+. $800 wouldn't be a bad price depending on the performance and platform options. It would still be at least $200 cheaper than Intel which wouldn't be bad at all. Personally I have no plans on purchasing a Octo Core.


Yep, it did seem a bit odd that the blender results were basically matching a 6900k but the cinebench results were about 25% slower.

Even if it's equal to the 6900k all around it would still hard for me to justify the cost when I could basically build an entire 16c/32t machine for the price of one CPU, and that machine would be much quicker in many multithreaded applications. It could be a good alternative for those that were planning on purchasing the 6900k anyway. Either way, I'm all for AMD creating some solid competition for Intel in the higher end area.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Well I won't call everyone "dumb", but there are a lot of people who purchase solely off of brand name and that's it. Then others look at charts and base their entire opinion from that and NOTHING else.


Yeah that was a dumb post on my part, but what you said is what I meant. So I guess the way you put it means it isn't smart to base your entire opinion on charts or brand name alone? So what exactly is the definition of "isn't smart" again? Lol hmm


----------



## 99belle99

Well finally received my R9 Fury X. I ordered it a few weeks ago. Got lost in England for a few weeks apparently, but I'm just glad I got it in the end. The box it comes in is absolutely massive. I had to remove my back fan to make way for the radiator and fan.

I also bought a PEIe to sata III to install my SSD and it runs at the same speed as it did on my marvel chipset which is a let down. I just assumed the slow speeds were due to the marvel chipset. It is a very old SSD though only 120GB and I have it a very long time so maybe the speeds weren't up to scratch a good few years ago. It is a OCZ Vertex 3. I remember when I was purchasing it that it was one of the fastest at the time, as I read a lot of reviews and purchased it because of that.


----------



## wonderbrah

So just listened to a voice mail left by EVGA. They're doing my westmere modification for free! I was expecting to pay the $50 but I guess because of the holiday they decided to waive the fee. So shout out to EVGA. They're technical support is excellent and 24/7 also I believe, only had to wait a few min the both times I spoke with them. So most likely will go with them for future motherboard purchases (however far off in the future that is, haha). Happy to finally replace my i7920 with an x5675. Should be a nice performance improvement in multi-threaded games. And hopefully I can go a lot higher than my previous 3.8 ghz overclock on the old 920.


----------



## GoatHunter

Hi All, I'm new to the forums (just joined today), but been using this site for years. Just thought I would post my x5680 overclock



22x 200
1.368v CPU
1.2 QPI / Dram (updated 12/27/2016) for tigs and giggles I dropped it down to 1.2v from 1.3v and still stable 10 passed IBT on max. Who would of thought!)
1.2 IOH
Everything else on Auto
Ram 1.5v 9-9-9-24
MotherBoard - Asus P6T Deluxe V2

Merry Christmas all!!


----------



## Mong Grel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoatHunter*
> 
> Hi All, I'm new to the forums (just joined today), but been using this site for years. Just thought I would post my x5680 overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 22x 200
> 1.368v CPU
> 1.3 QPI / Dram
> 1.2 IOH
> Everything else on Auto
> Ram 1.5v 9-9-9-24
> MotherBoard - Asus P6T Deluxe V2
> 
> Merry Christmas all!!


Welcome









Just have my old X5680 @ 4.26 24/7, but I might start playing with it again, I never experimented with it too hard.


----------



## GoatHunter

Yah, its been a fun week for me. Lol. I got the chip a week ago (replaced my x5660 - still have it, its on ebay for sale lol) and been playing with it, got it stable at 23x200 for 4.6ghz but 1.435v. A little to much for everyday. Especially since these are 130w chips, gets too hot even with my GT-Z block and 240 rad, but damn these xeon chips are freaking awesome!!!!

Oh weird, just noticed that coretemp list the cpu as a x5650


----------



## badflasher

Hey all. I've read a few pages here and there and since I like to tinker, I bought an x5650 from aliexpress. For now I have it at 3.8Ghz. Glad to join you!
MOBO: Asus Rampage II Extreme
RAM: 3x2GB Corsair 1600Mhz + 3x2GB Corsair 1333Mhz
Link from CPUZ Validation site: http://valid.x86.fr/4v7tkj


----------



## Qiko

Noticed something recently when switching my GPUs for my x58. I am running Win10 64-bit on a Xeon 5675. I noticed my shared memory for my GPU is 24GB. My Total ram is 48GB

I am currently running an AMD 7970. Anyone else experiencing the same thing?

Thanks,


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qiko*
> 
> Noticed something recently when switching my GPUs for my x58. I am running Win10 64-bit on a Xeon 5675. I noticed my shared memory for my GPU is 24GB. My Total ram is 48GB
> 
> I am currently running an AMD 7970. Anyone else experiencing the same thing?
> 
> Thanks,


It's a Windows thing, you think there wasn't people out there like myself running high end games on a 8700m GT? When the VRAM is out, it will use some of the system ram so you don't just suddenly have a memory overflow. It's harmless


----------



## Qiko

I see, thx


----------



## GoatHunter

Hi All, once again, I got a chance to play with this x5680, got 4.5ghz (196bclk x23) upped the v core to 1.375v from 1.368v, dropped the qpi/dram to 1.2v, IOH 1.2v everything else on Auto, Ram 1.5v 9-9-9-24. Just wanted to post just incase someone is looking for an x5680 / debating to buy!

Motherboard Asus P6T Deluxe v2.

Do I smell 4.6ghz?? (I'll try another day lol)

Happy Overclocking!


----------



## GoatHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qiko*
> 
> Noticed something recently when switching my GPUs for my x58. I am running Win10 64-bit on a Xeon 5675. I noticed my shared memory for my GPU is 24GB. My Total ram is 48GB
> 
> I am currently running an AMD 7970. Anyone else experiencing the same thing?
> 
> Thanks,


Just did a little research as well. It looks normal. I'm on windows 10 with dual gtx 780s in SLI and there is still dedicated shared memory 6gb (which is half of the 12gb I have installed), so yah, your good to go!


----------



## wonderbrah

Anyone know what the "turbo performance" option does in the Bios of Evga's motherboards? Talked about here: http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-X58-Classified-E759-BIOS-44-Released-m161403.aspx

It's different from Intel's Turbo Boost.

Better to enable or disable it if overclocking?

Cpu is an x5675.


----------



## CaptainTripps

I believe it locks the DRAM ratio at 2:8
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderbrah*
> 
> Anyone know what the "turbo performance" option does in the Bios of Evga's motherboards? Talked about here: http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-X58-Classified-E759-BIOS-44-Released-m161403.aspx
> 
> It's different from Intel's Turbo Boost.
> 
> Better to enable or disable it if overclocking?
> 
> Cpu is an x5675.


I believe it locks the DRAM ratio at 2:8 , but I personally have not messed with it. And also FYI , bios 44 is old as they are up to bios 83 with that motherboard


----------



## wonderbrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainTripps*
> 
> I believe it locks the DRAM ratio at 2:8
> I believe it locks the DRAM ratio at 2:8 , but I personally have not messed with it. And also FYI , bios 44 is old as they are up to bios 83 with that motherboard


Right, that's what I got- 83. I don't even have that motherboard, it was just the first thing that came up talking about the turbo mode.


----------



## Lundy

So recently got a i7 980x on my hands, seems to run a lot cooler than my x5660 for some reason is this normal? Also is there a guide somewhere on identifying the quality based on the bin number?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> So recently got a i7 980x on my hands, seems to run a lot cooler than my x5660 for some reason is this normal? Also is there a guide somewhere on identifying the quality based on the bin number?


I don't think that's normal, but you left out so much info\detail that's it would be hard to tell if it's normal or not.


----------



## wonderbrah

So long story short, (if anyone read my previous posts)- got my board back from Evga who did the westmere mod yesterday (for free and they also updated the bios to boot). Installed the X5675 CPU and cranked the volts to 3.50, which is the stated max voltage by intel. Was able to hit almost 4.3 GHz. Seems stable enough in-game but I haven't performed any stress tests. All other voltages are on auto. I really have no idea what I'm doing with overclocking to be honest. My last cpu- an i7920 I sort of just did the same thing- increase just the main voltage to 3.0 something and crank the blc up which got me 3.8 ghz stable. I'm sure there's a whole lot more tinkering I can do to get it more stable. Pics of bios settings incoming.



http://imgur.com/a/EfKHq


----------



## lsguru85

Hi folks









Newbie here, but definitely not to X58 chipsets







I will want to try an Xeon on X58 soon (currently running ASUS P6T SE).

In the meantime, anybody running X58 who wants to try fully working and bootable NVMe under Windows 10 Pro x64 may want to check what I succeeded at - see here http://www.overclock.net/t/1599519/boot-from-pci-e-ssd-on-sabertooth-x58#post_25745995

I would really like to know if it works for others, please spread the word and do share if you succeed booting PCIe NVMe on X58 too. Many thanks!


----------



## shadowrain

I use a Samsung 950 Pro NVMe on my X58. With the 950's Legacy ROM option, it was detected as SCSI and loaded as a normal SSD in bios with NVMe Speeds in windows. Had to disable intel raid in the bios to make it to work.


----------



## lsguru85

Afaik, Samsung's 950 Pro in NVMe version is the only one with legacy option rom support. Haven't seen it elsewhere.

My tutorial is intended for NVMe's that don't have legacy option rom support...


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Whats the best mobo for overclocking the x5670? Under 150 preferably.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Whats the best mobo for overclocking the x5670? Under 150 preferably.


Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC, Asus Rampage III Extreme/ BE, X58A-UD9/UD7, Evga Classified's, MSI X58 Big Bang XPower. Ordered from best to not quite as good but still pretty solid.

All boards can be found for good price if you look around enough. I got a lightly used but old X58A-OC from a display system for $75 USD a while ago (it's now dead though, the NB randomly gave out one day).


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC, Asus Rampage III Extreme/ BE, X58A-UD9/UD7, Evga Classified's, MSI X58 Big Bang XPower. Ordered from best to not quite as good but still pretty solid.
> 
> All boards can be found for good price if you look around enough. I got a lightly used but old X58A-OC from a display system for $75 USD a while ago (it's now dead though, the NB randomly gave out one day).


Thanks! I actually really like the look of the Gagabyte GA-X58-OC.


----------



## Kidroc

Hello.. everyone My name is James. been a long time reader of overclock.net.. finally I am a member here my cpu validation i hope you guys will have me..

validation.jpg 327k .jpg file


----------



## shadowrain

Anyone else disappointed with the Kaby Lake performances especially the 7700k but at the same time thier wallets/bank accounts felt relieved?


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowrain*
> 
> Anyone else disappointed with the Kaby Lake performances especially the 7700k but at the same time thier wallets/bank accounts felt relieved?


The last couples gen upgrades are about power efficiency rather than performances.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidroc*
> 
> Hello.. everyone My name is James. been a long time reader of overclock.net.. finally I am a member here my cpu validation i hope you guys will have me..
> 
> validation.jpg 327k .jpg file


Welcome to the site. Nice OC








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowrain*
> 
> Anyone else disappointed with the Kaby Lake performances especially the 7700k but at the same time thier wallets/bank accounts felt relieved?


I wasn't planning on upgrading to Kaby Lake anyways after Intel dropped the tick-tock processor tech. It seems that the 7700k is just a 6700k with an added feature "PR 3.0 DRM" for Netflix 4K playback. It has the same, but renamed integrated graphics proc. If you bump up the 6700k slightly you basically have a i7-7700k. The performance is more or less disappointing when coming from a modern Quad, but as far as a quad core goes, it would be worth that upgrade for someone running a Bloomfield on X58. That would be a BIG upgrade.

Now that most X58 users are running decently clocked Hexa cores around 4Ghz and up, Kaby Lake and CPUs before them just doesn't seem like a reason to spend upwards towards a thousand for an upgrade. The IPC is much better though, but you'll still want 12 logical cores for programs that scales up to 12 logical cores.


----------



## gofasterstripes

FYI


----------



## shadowrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> FYI


Lol Linus made this days before the Kaby Lake NDA was lifted. As if he was sending a hidden message.


----------



## Kidroc

Thank you... Kana waiting on a new aio cooler to push her up higher..these xeons are phenomenal overclockers.I just can't justify upgrading the ole x58 yet..best money i ever spent on pc parts


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowrain*
> 
> Lol Linus made this days before the Kaby Lake NDA was lifted. As if he was sending a hidden message.


Just great, that video makes me not want to upgrade, haha. But I want to just for AMD support most of all.


----------



## alancsalt

LN2 overclockers like Kaby Lake. Three overclockers have managed to push them just past 7GHz.
Many would say that doesn't relate to desktop performance.
From my POV Moore's Law doesn't seem to be holding and, as evidenced by this thread, the performance shortfall with older chipsets has become less than it used to be. Think of the difference between a 2007 processor and a 2000 processor compared with using a 2010 hexacore now.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I've been saying for months that Kaby Lake isn't bringing anything new. People can get an i7-6700K for around $330 through e-tailers compared to an i7-7700K for around $350. Same IPC, higher cost. Thanks, Intel.


----------



## C4undBIER

Hello.

I am new to the Forum. I just recently informed myself about the X58 Platform when i was thinking about Upgrading. I was defnetly impressed by the Performance so i decided i'd buy one. The Sabertooth X58 and the X5650. @Kana-Maru and one other dude at tomshardware forum seem to have testet reg ecc memory in this Motherboard and they worked. Is there any Magic to it? I defnetly need more than 8GB RAM. 8GB RAM seem to cost as much as 24 GB reg ecc RAM. So i am really motivated on trying it out. Can anyone confirm incompatibility?

Thanks for the answers.


----------



## wailam

So it seems I found a good deal of a Intel Xeon E5645 since Xeon LGA1366 X series 6 core is still expensive here. Should I upgrade my L5520 to E5645? Can E5645 be OC'ed and how high it can be? Or just stay with L5520 waiting for another deal?


----------



## bill1024

I just was playing with an E5645 and an E5649
Had the 45 to 3.8ghz no problem 19 x 201. They are on ebasy now for 29$
The 49 went to 4ghz, 20 x 201.
You may aas well go for it if you can get one cheap.


----------



## gofasterstripes

toptipbill












@7:35 Wendell(the most revered) says there's a slight IPC boost on KabyLake from "the fact that the CPU will turbo from a sleep state, like 800MHz to it's full clock speed quicker".

On X58 could this also be truel? Is there a difference if we disable turbo etc and lock the CPUs to full speed at all time?

I don't really have any dynamic loads to benchmark, so I can't really test this.


----------



## FlawleZ

Anyone with experience running a PCI-E SSD on their X58 Sabertooth? I feel like my Crucial SSD is getting lazy and I'm considering a PCI-E but wondering if anyone has ran into compatibility problems.


----------



## shadowrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Anyone with experience running a PCI-E SSD on their X58 Sabertooth? I feel like my Crucial SSD is getting lazy and I'm considering a PCI-E but wondering if anyone has ran into compatibility problems.


Not the Sabertooth but a similar ASUS board with a P6X58D Premium. But I made the Samsung 950 Pro work with it easy with an Asus M.2 PCI-E card and now also working with a riser cable due to space constraints. Speeds are of course PCI-E 2.0 at around 1700 mbps sequential read but still a huge increase in speeds.

AFAIK the 950 Pro is the only NVMe drive that works with X58 without bios modding cause it has a Legacy Boot Option built in. The 960 Pro/EVO doesn't have this option AFAIK.

Pics and instructions on this link,
http://www.overclock.net/t/1579581/official-samsung-950-pro-owners-club/1690#post_25627797


----------



## voxson5

HI all,

Has anyone tried or used the various EKWB starter kits? I have been looking to get into custom water for some time now, and just wanted to get some feedback on expectations on our much loved Xeons.

Cheers


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> HI all,
> 
> Has anyone tried or used the various EKWB starter kits? I have been looking to get into custom water for some time now, and just wanted to get some feedback on expectations on our much loved Xeons.
> 
> Cheers


I was looking at them, but I just picked parts to make my loop, it was cheaper than the kit.


----------



## voxson5

How did it go performance / thermals wise?

I was actually looking to go full ****** with the x360 kit - Thanks for the advice on individual components, although I think it may be more expensive selecting individual parts her in NZ.

*edit - Yeap, way more expensive getting the same EKWB parts individually


----------



## bill1024

Some one gave me an EVGA Titan 6gb Hydrocopper , it is old tech but the price was right! reason I went cust. loop.
I was using a H110 140x280 AIO before, the temp on the CPU is not all that much better really. X5660 Running at 4.2 BOINC primegrid temps were low to mid 50c, still are.
The Titan running primegrid genfer22, takes advantage of the double precision runs 42c @ 1100

I did not use all EK parts either
I bought parts on sale. Plus we have more choices to buy from here in the US I bet.

I can say the 140 x 280 AIO is better than the 120 x 240 AIO on my X79 Classified with I7-3930K @ 4.5 I went from hi 50c to low 50c
I have had very good luck so far with the H series AIO coolers.
Some like them, other don't.

Good luck what ever you do.


----------



## biZuil

Just realized I never got validated here :B

http://valid.x86.fr/30qt4g

Im not sure why CPU-Z reports my voltage as 0, I think its because i run all C states, and use dynamic voltage.
Anyways this OC is at 1.12v (for 2.4ghz idle) and max 1.406v for 4.4 with 4.6 turbo. Im quite happy with this OC
for daily use. Temps stay nice and cozy too :b


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Just realized I never got validated here :B
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/30qt4g
> 
> Im not sure why CPU-Z reports my voltage as 0, I think its because i run all C states, and use dynamic voltage.
> Anyways this OC is at 1.12v (for 2.4ghz idle) and max 1.406v for 4.4 with 4.6 turbo. Im quite happy with this OC
> for daily use. Temps stay nice and cozy too :b


You probably have XOC (eXtreme OC) enabled since it says "Unchecked" and sensors turned off in the config file which is why it shows 0V.


----------



## DragonQ

I've crossflashed my P6T Deluxe V2 to the latest P6T WS Pro BIOS which has eliminated the throttling I was seeing when using anything above 20x on my X5650. However, I can't figure out how to lock the maximum multiplier to 22x. I set it explicitly to 22x in the BIOS but it still jumps to 23x when only 1-2 cores are under load, which causes stability issues. The only way I've found to stop it using the 23x multiplier is to disable turbo mode, which leaves me where I was originally: with a 20x multiplier, which leaves me unable to get above 4 GHz because my maximum BCLK is 200 MHz.

Any ideas?


----------



## AlxMrx

Finally it is here!


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonQ*
> 
> I've crossflashed my P6T Deluxe V2 to the latest P6T WS Pro BIOS which has eliminated the throttling I was seeing when using anything above 20x on my X5650. However, I can't figure out how to lock the maximum multiplier to 22x. I set it explicitly to 22x in the BIOS but it still jumps to 23x when only 1-2 cores are under load, which causes stability issues. The only way I've found to stop it using the 23x multiplier is to disable turbo mode, which leaves me where I was originally: with a 20x multiplier, which leaves me unable to get above 4 GHz because my maximum BCLK is 200 MHz.
> 
> Any ideas?


That's just what Turbo does when you use the max multiplier.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Finally it is here!


Awesome! Should be a fun chip to play with.


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> That's just what Turbo does when you use the max multiplier.


So there's no way to turn off 23x turbo whilst using a multiplier over 20x with a X5650?


----------



## GENXLR

incorrect information, the X5650 turbo is 22x, not 23x

turn off c-states!!!


----------



## JRS017

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> That's just what Turbo does when you use the max multiplier.
> Awesome! Should be a fun chip to play with.


Oh this makes me fill old now Full R2 flash and everything, give me yours haha


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> incorrect information, the X5650 turbo is 22x, not 23x
> 
> turn off c-states!!!


I can assure you it turbos to 23x on 1-2 cores. Doesn't turning off C-states also mean all cores are fully awake all the time even when not in use? Not gonna be great for heat and power consumption.


----------



## GENXLR

Most OC's have C-states off

also you are still incorrect, read the intel spec sheet

base multi is 20, 21-22 is turbo, 23 is C5 with only 2 cores powered on. disable C-states, or limit C-states to just C3

C-states =/= Halt state(C1E) which is what All intel CPU's have used for idle since Core 2 days. My system is at 4Ghz on a stock air cooler and my X5650 without C-states idles at 35C, thats fine by me

don't believe me?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/2190#post_23154843


----------



## AlxMrx

Question: what is the max safe Vcore for the W3690? Ark Intel says 1,375V, is it says to stay at this voltage? Is it possible to use more?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It's possible to use more, but do not expect the CPU to last at higher voltages.


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Most OC's have C-states off
> 
> also you are still incorrect, read the intel spec sheet
> 
> base multi is 20, 21-22 is turbo, 23 is C5 with only 2 cores powered on. disable C-states, or limit C-states to just C3
> 
> C-states =/= Halt state(C1E) which is what All intel CPU's have used for idle since Core 2 days. My system is at 4Ghz on a stock air cooler and my X5650 without C-states idles at 35C, thats fine by me
> 
> don't believe me?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/2190#post_23154843


OK if you don't wanna call it turbo whatever. I set the lowest C-state to C3 in the BIOS but it still uses the 23x multiplier when loading 1-2 cores.


----------



## GENXLR

Try C-1


----------



## nicke85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Question: what is the max safe Vcore for the W3690? Ark Intel says 1,375V, is it says to stay at this voltage? Is it possible to use more?


I use 1.28V for 4.2 very stable on Rampage III Gene and 48gb ram. With 1.375 I can do 4.8 stable.
If you have eg Noctua D14-15 than 1.5v is max limit.
With 1.45v I can do 5GHz with W3690.


----------



## philhalo66

How does X58 Xeons compare to newer I7's like 4930K and 5820K? Wanting to get rid of this quad core in favor of 6 core or more but also not wanting to sell a kidney to afford one.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicke85*
> 
> I use 1.28V for 4.2 very stable on Rampage III Gene and 48gb ram. With 1.375 I can do 4.8 stable.
> If you have eg Noctua D14-15 than 1.5v is max limit.
> With 1.45v I can do 5GHz with W3690.


A lucky chip really! It looks like mine is stable at 4.4 GHz with 1.350v, and I'm using an XSPC liquid custom setup.
But my question was: is it really safe to push so much voltage on this chip? Even in a daily setup, is it ok to use 1.350/1.375v?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> How does X58 Xeons compare to newer I7's like 4930K and 5820K? Wanting to get rid of this quad core in favor of 6 core or more but also not wanting to sell a kidney to afford one.


Here's an old comparison chart I made using some of the most high-end overclocked CPUs in the world. I got all of the results from HWBOT. It has the X79 + Extreme Editions CPUs: 3930K, 4930K, 3960X, 3970X, 4960X clock for clock vs my X5660 @ 4.8Ghz with only DDR3-1670Mhz. Note that this list was compiled back in the summer of 2014 and took a while to put together. You can compare the 5820K yourself since they shouldn't be hard to find. The 5820K was released after I completed this list. I honestly wouldn't expect more than 10% between the 5820K and the Westmere X58 clock for clock. This is just another reason I haven't upgraded. Check the list out below.

*Edit:* Just to prevent confusion, I included the "World's #1 vs Kana Maru X5660" as a bonus. The average is based on clock vs clock results.

https://s26.postimg.org/rxc5iooq1/Kana_Maru_HWBOT_comparison_6_9_14_reup.jpg

or


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Try C-1


Thanks, that worked. It now sits at 22x properly. I can get it stable at 191x22 but not 200x22 (WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR) so far. Here are my settings and voltages if anyone has any suggestions:



I've heard conflicting information regarding the CPU PLL Voltage, should it be 1.82 V, 1.88 V, or does it not matter as long as it's between 1.8-1.9 V?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> How does X58 Xeons compare to newer I7's like 4930K and 5820K? Wanting to get rid of this quad core in favor of 6 core or more but also not wanting to sell a kidney to afford one.


I don't think it's to your benefit to go from Z77 to X58 unless you happen to have an X58 motherboard laying around. The Westmere Xeons are quire affordable, but X58 motherboards still cost a premium. Coffee Lake is slated to bring 6 cores to mainstream for Intel next year. In the meantime, you can get an i7-3770K if you want more processing power.


----------



## nicke85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonQ*
> 
> Thanks, that worked. It now sits at 22x properly. I can get it stable at 191x22 but not 200x22 (WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR) so far. Here are my settings and voltages if anyone has any suggestions:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard conflicting information regarding the CPU PLL Voltage, should it be 1.82 V, 1.88 V, or does it not matter as long as it's between 1.8-1.9 V?


Set QPI LINK to auto
CPU PLL to auto
QPI/DRAM to 1.275


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicke85*
> 
> Set QPI LINK to auto
> CPU PLL to auto
> QPI/DRAM to 1.275


May I ask why? QPI is already at its lowest possible setting and lowering the voltage doesn't sound like it'd help? I can try setting CPU PLL to auto though.

I've also just realised that although 191x22 doesn't crash with the above settings, it doesn't pass IBT stability test either. Setting CPU PLL to auto doesn't help.


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonQ*
> 
> Thanks, that worked. It now sits at 22x properly. I can get it stable at 191x22 but not 200x22 (WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR) so far. Here are my settings and voltages if anyone has any suggestions:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard conflicting information regarding the CPU PLL Voltage, should it be 1.82 V, 1.88 V, or does it not matter as long as it's between 1.8-1.9 V?


WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR is normally to do with QPI/VTT Vcore.

BSOD Codes for i7 x58 chipset (taken from http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list)
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is *<- WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR*
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest or whatever you prefer. Try raising your Ram voltage
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r

Some people have found that PLL voltages have improved overclocking and thermal, and have recommended running at even 1.3.

Your QPI/VTT seems pretty high for that amount of Uncore? maybe its just me


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR is normally to do with QPI/VTT Vcore.
> 
> BSOD Codes for i7 x58 chipset (taken from http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list)
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is *<- WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR*
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest or whatever you prefer. Try raising your Ram voltage
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r
> 
> Some people have found that PLL voltages have improved overclocking and thermal, and have recommended running at even 1.3.
> 
> Your QPI/VTT seems pretty high for that amount of Uncore? maybe its just me


Yeah that's why I was confused - changing the QPI voltage between 1.275 and 1.35 V made no difference. I just tried the following settings and finally got a stable IBT run (Very High, 8 cores, 10 runs):

CPU Core = 1.35 V
QPI = 1.275 V
CPU PLL = 1.82 V
DRAM = 1.60 V

I actually think the difference may have been the DRAM voltage. I'm running 2 sticks rated for 1600 MHz @ 1.5 V and another 2 rated for 1600 MHz @ 1.65 V, but it was set to Auto since I crossflashed the BIOS. I'm gonna try 200x22 with these settings to see what happens.


----------



## GENXLR

Want a more fun tune?

Set Blck to 200
Ram 1600
Uncore 3200
Multi 20(disable turbo)

Vcore 1.35-1.375
QPI/Dram core 1.30
PLL Auto
Set ram command rate 1T
QPI Slowest link speed

will give you full time 4Ghz(which IMO is more useful than turbo 4.2Ghz) and also some nice performance on that Uncore. All in all it's the single best tune i've started on the X5650, tweak from there









once you are stable there, then try and achieve turbo (4.4Ghz







)


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Want a more fun tune?
> 
> Set Blck to 200
> Ram 1600
> Uncore 3200
> Multi 20(disable turbo)
> 
> Vcore 1.35-1.375
> QPI/Dram core 1.30
> PLL Auto
> Set ram command rate 1T
> QPI Slowest link speed
> 
> will give you full time 4Ghz(which IMO is more useful than turbo 4.2Ghz) and also some nice performance on that Uncore. All in all it's the single best tune i've started on the X5650, tweak from there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once you are stable there, then try and achieve turbo (4.4Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


My X5650 has been running at 200x20 for two years stable. My goal was to crossflash my BIOS to eliminate the P6T Deluxe V2's turbo throttling and see if I could use the 22x multiplier to achieve a higher clock speed, mostly for fun.

I took the settings that seemed stable for 191x22 (above) and increase BCLK to 200 MHz. Froze as soon as I opened Firefox. Increased QPI from 1.275 to 1.3 V, same thing. Dropped QPI to 195 MHz, froze as soon as I started playing a video. Not sure if freezes are indicative of anything in particular.

Changing QPI voltage never seems to do anything and I'm already at the maximum VCore I'm willing to use, so it's likely I just can't get beyond 4.2 GHz with this chip. Shame because 4.4 GHz would be golden as it'd allow my RAM to run at optimum speed too.


----------



## GENXLR

DERP

well my P6T today is finally being retired because.... I finally got my Rampage III Extreme to work again, was a bad VRM from my 990X ES incident(anyone who remembers what i tried is probably dying laughing right now)


----------



## gofasterstripes

@ DragonQ - Try manual low PLL values like 1.5 or 1.3V


----------



## JRS017

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> @ DragonQ - Try manual low PLL values like 1.5 or 1.3V


It's still too getting hot with 240mm rad...This one here is UFO undervolter though...that 3520 went in yeah at 220 Blck/mult..but was ALL the voltage Eater...

Capture.JPG 333k .JPG file


----------



## JRS017




----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRS017*
> 
> [
> It's still too getting hot with 240mm rad...This one here is UFO undervolter though...that 3520 went in yeah at 220 Blck/mult..but was ALL the voltage Eater...
> 
> Capture.JPG 333k .JPG file


I think is about right. 920 with ~1.44V and is about ~70C.


----------



## JRS017

soooo close to 4.6 booted into the bios at 1.55v it can't get it to do it.


----------



## GENXLR

Rampage III Extreme works. Now I can try lower PLL voltages as the P6T was 1.8v minimum while my RIIIE is 1.2 Minimum


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> @ DragonQ - Try manual low PLL values like 1.5 or 1.3V


I'm pretty sure 1.8 V is the lowest the BIOS allows.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonQ*
> 
> I'm pretty sure 1.8 V is the lowest the BIOS allows.


Indeed it is on that board.


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonQ*
> 
> I'm pretty sure 1.8 V is the lowest the BIOS allows.


Soo... What is the IOH and ICH voltages? What is your Dram bus? Ram speed? Timings? LLC? Spread spectrum?


----------



## JRS017

in dual 1.3-1.4v, 1700mhz 1.57v a little lower on timings like 8 9 9 stuff etc yeah LLC on turn spread off etc, broken pin on first slow no tripple man...


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Soo... What is the IOH and ICH voltages? What is your Dram bus? Ram speed? Timings? LLC? Spread spectrum?


DRAM = 1.6 V
DRAM Speed = as close to 1600 MHz without going over, 9-9-9-24
LLC and spread spectrum are enabled.


----------



## GENXLR

Spread spectrum should be off!!!

i still don't have IOH and ICH voltage


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> i still don't have IOH and ICH voltage


Auto. I posted the photo earlier...


----------



## GENXLR

I'm too poor to afford data for photo's rofl

anyhow, like i said, change IOH to 1.2 and ICH to 1.4

should be better at 4.4Ghz

LLC?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowrain*
> 
> Not the Sabertooth but a similar ASUS board with a P6X58D Premium. But I made the Samsung 950 Pro work with it easy with an Asus M.2 PCI-E card and now also working with a riser cable due to space constraints. Speeds are of course PCI-E 2.0 at around 1700 mbps sequential read but still a huge increase in speeds.
> 
> AFAIK the 950 Pro is the only NVMe drive that works with X58 without bios modding cause it has a Legacy Boot Option built in. The 960 Pro/EVO doesn't have this option AFAIK.
> 
> Pics and instructions on this link,
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1579581/official-samsung-950-pro-owners-club/1690#post_25627797


Thank you! I may go this route soon if I can find a deal on a similar setup.


----------



## FlawleZ

Well just to show a little more proof that our x58 setups can support a modern video card without bottlenecking, here's my recent Firestrike score with my R9 Fury.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Just purchased an x5675 from Ebay for $77 USD shipped.

See if it clocks better than my average x5670 that does 4.2GHz with 1.35v.


----------



## Qiko

I read some x58 users were able to boot from a NVMe Samsung SSD 950. Anyone knows which adapters are they using to connect the NVMe to the PCIe? I have a Rampage 3 formula mb. thx


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qiko*
> 
> I read some x58 users were able to boot from a NVMe Samsung SSD 950. Anyone knows which adapters are they using to connect the NVMe to the PCIe? I have a Rampage 3 formula mb. thx


This:

*https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboard-Accessory/HYPER_M2_X4_MINI_CARD/*


----------



## JRS017

Oh there awesome now put something mean on it it's an Xfile haha


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> This:
> 
> *https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboard-Accessory/HYPER_M2_X4_MINI_CARD/*


Isn't the 950 one of the only M.2 NVMe SSD's that works on X58? I thought I remember reading there was a reason some wouldn't work because they didn't have some necessary legacy drivers or something.


----------



## terrorman

EVGA x58 4 Way SLI Classified
Intel X5670
20GB DDR3
Corsair H110i GTX
Corsair HX1000i
3 Way SLI EVGA GTX 770 4GB DDR5 ACX SC











regards


----------



## JRS017

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terrorman*
> 
> EVGA x58 4 Way SLI Classified
> Intel X5670
> 20GB DDR3
> Corsair H110i GTX
> Corsair HX1000i
> 3 Way SLI EVGA GTX 770 4GB DDR5 ACX SC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards


AHHHHHH haha what the hell is this thing? Dudeism etc haha


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Isn't the 950 one of the only M.2 NVMe SSD's that works on X58? I thought I remember reading there was a reason some wouldn't work because they didn't have some necessary legacy drivers or something.


Yes, I think that's true.

The new 960 might not work just like that, could with tweaks maybe.


----------



## JRS017

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I have been posting good prices on another thread, you want me to PM you anytime I find one at a good price? Oh and can you use Ebay and Amazon?


I know I want one woww they must do some damage etc...good luck with QPI/DRAM though that needs modded and not totally sure with because high it's pretty unregulated you should see it floating around big time haha


----------



## JRS017

using wrong fing ram need low voltage dimms haha


----------



## terrorman

5GHz was only a test to check the limit of my liquid refrigeration, 1h and was absolutely unstable, just let me pass that test.

My x5670 works at 4.4GHz 24/7 for several years without any problems with temperature or performance loss.

HT On + Turbo
4400Mhz
24*184
QPI: 3300 Mhz - x18
Uncore: 2750 Mhz - x15
RAM: 1468 Mhz 9-9-9-27-1T Clock x4

VCore: 1.40625v
QPI : 1.17500v
IOH: 1.17500v
ICH: 1.17500v
VTT: 1.30000v

Max Temp CPU: 65º
Liquid cooler: 32.3º










I used to have a x5650 that is now on a server, under my desk (x5650=2 years = 4300Mhz HT On)


----------



## JRS017

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terrorman*
> 
> 5GHz was only a test to check the limit of my liquid refrigeration, 1h and was absolutely unstable, just let me pass that test.
> 
> My x5670 works at 4.4GHz 24/7 for several years without any problems with temperature or performance loss.
> 
> HT On + Turbo
> 4400Mhz
> 24*184
> QPI: 3300 Mhz - x18
> Uncore: 2750 Mhz - x15
> RAM: 1468 Mhz 9-9-9-27-1T Clock x4
> 
> VCore: 1.40625v
> QPI : 1.17500v
> IOH: 1.17500v
> ICH: 1.17500v
> VTT: 1.30000v
> 
> Max Temp CPU: 65º
> Liquid cooler: 32.3º
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a x5650 that is now on a server, under my desk (x5650=2 years = 4300Mhz HT On)


This is Occam's Razor stuff man and mistakes and underestimation now let's figure out how to fix it haha


----------



## AlxMrx

I found my stable configuration with my W3690. Now I only wait for my G.Skill 2000 to come back from RMA and push more on the ram


----------



## JRS017

Okay a real question am I killing these regulators etc I don't think it was meant to run that high? haha


----------



## messerchmidt

just brought the old i7 920 out of retirement in the closet for a vm box for pfsense,etc

order a 6 core ebay xeon. hope this damn x58-ud4p holds up


----------



## Cyrious

Are the 32nm quad cores any good? The hex cores are out of my very limited budget, so for the moment I'm exploring other options.


----------



## xenkw0n

Yea the E5620, E5630 and E5640 are all still great chips and cost between $5-$12. If you want some of the higher-end quad core 32nm chips like the X5667 or better, then might as well get a 6 core.


----------



## Cyrious

Nah, dont need a multi that high (x5667), my board, as meh as it is, will clock high enough to get the E5600 quads to 4ghz easily enough except for maybe the 5620 if using the turbo multi is a no-go. I got the board to 215mhz on a whim and about 5 minutes to dial the Uncore and DRAM clocks back, but havent really attempted to push harder. Didn't even have to boost any voltages higher.

The 5640 does look to be an attractive option though. 21x turbo multi x 215 board clock would see a cool 4.5ghz. All depends on the heat though.


----------



## bill1024

There are hexcore e5645 for 29$ and e5649 for 39$ on ebay .
I just picked up a couple to replace my dual e5620 CPUs I did play with them on my Rampage3 and I was running the e5645 at 3.8ghz and the e5649 at 4ghz at 1.3v
Lot of bang for the buck right there


----------



## Cyrious

Yes well as much as I would like a hex-core Xeon, my budget of $20 limits my options to quads. Unless someone here is willing to sell me a hex for that much (unlikely) I'm forced to make do.


----------



## JRS017

Oh we are freak showing it man 217 bus now 4.56ghz got some 3000uf cap on the 3.3v rail haha


----------



## arnavvr

Just picked up a X5690, can I push to 1.45v-1.5v on water?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Just picked up a X5690, can I push to 1.45v-1.5v on water?


You can do what ever you want.

I'd keep it @ 1.35v

1.4v max.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Just picked up a X5690, can I push to 1.45v-1.5v on water?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You can do what ever you want.
> 
> I'd keep it @ 1.35v
> 
> 1.4v max.


Agree. But if it's on holy water the electromigration demons can't hurt. As much.


----------



## gofasterstripes

It's such a shame I am so broke I daren't try a moonshot with my 5650.....



With these temps outdoors I would just sling the PC out of the window on the windowsill and drop my ambient from 20 to -3. That's got to help maxOC!


----------



## Krazeswift

As a 980x owner is there any point picking one of the Xeons on the cheap? Currently running at a toasty 4.3Ghz 1.4v with a Corsair H100i pushing 80+c. Would I see anymore gains switching?


----------



## gofasterstripes

Nope, Identical IPC so only if you get a higher OC on a subsystem or cores.


----------



## antivir

Hi guys,

Sorry to just jump in, but I have a very annoying issue. Since I installed Windows 10 on my PC, I have an issue with popping sounds whenever I play something (movies, music, games).

LatencyMon says I have an issue, but nothing concrete. Any ideas what I could try? I disabled USB, updated drivers, etc. no luck. Someone said that it is related to the way Win. 10 is dealing with sounds, have no idea. I also tried an external (USB) sound-card, no luck either way.

Was thinking on buying a PCI-E sound card, but I doubt it'll fix it. Anyone having this nagging issue? Any recommendations welcome.


----------



## gofasterstripes

I've also had some glitches with built in sound recently, stutter. If you have speakers with separate tweeters be very careful about turning it up if you have such noises as they can cause tweeters to fail (DC/waveform clipping).

I'm blaming a driver issue.


----------



## nhphuong

Hi everyone, I would like officially join this group so here is my validation link with the X5675







@Kana-Maru
There is problem that I have notice recently with my system, the memory multiplier cannot go higher than 10x. If I set it higher, it will simply using 10x as the multiplier despite showing 12x or whatever I've chosen in the bios.







Is it because of my ram or mainboard? Have anyone experienced the same problem?! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cyrious

So i got bored and decided to check on how high I could get the bclock on my board, answer is 221mhz.



Tried for 222mhz but the board failed to POST. Other than an increased IOH voltage and a reduction in CPU, DRAM, and Uncore clocks for breathing room, nothing was changed. So I definitely have breathing room when I get Xeons of my own to play with.


----------



## AlxMrx

I found an E5506 in a box with old hardware stuff, and I was wondering how it could perform with an overclock..
What do you think about it?


----------



## antivir

@gofasterstripes I believe it is a driver issue as well, but unfortunately the issue presented itself after a clean install of Win. 10, nothing else installed (no drivers, no antivirus, etc.). I think it is related to Win. 10 itself, not the hardware drivers, I just thought somebody might have found a solution that actually works.

I guess an 8 yr. old hardware doesn't have the best support on the latest win.







Anyway, I've learned to live with this, it's just annoying sometimes.

As for the volume, I use DT770 Pro, but don't like a too noisy environment, so the volume isn't turned up much. I doubt it'll affect my headphones.


----------



## Krazeswift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Nope, Identical IPC so only if you get a higher OC on a subsystem or cores.


Looking through what others have posted it seems that the Xeons OC better than a 980x and require less voltage to do so.

What sort of max clocks can these be expected to hit without water cooling? I know every chip is different but on average I'm seeing a lot of 4.4 /4.5Ghz + Any ideas?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazeswift*
> 
> Looking through what others have posted it seems that the Xeons OC better than a 980x and require less voltage to do so.
> 
> What sort of max clocks can these be expected to hit without water cooling? I know every chip is different but on average I'm seeing a lot of 4.4 /4.5Ghz + Any ideas?


Could get 3 x5670s for the used ebay price of your 980x.

Chances would be great to get a 4.5GHz with under 1.4v.


----------



## AndrejusD

Maby enyone know asus p6t deluxe or any crossreferencing asus x58 motherboard (as ws supercomputer) bios chip model ?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antivir*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry to just jump in, but I have a very annoying issue. Since I installed Windows 10 on my PC, I have an issue with popping sounds whenever I play something (movies, music, games).
> 
> LatencyMon says I have an issue, but nothing concrete. Any ideas what I could try? I disabled USB, updated drivers, etc. no luck. Someone said that it is related to the way Win. 10 is dealing with sounds, have no idea. I also tried an external (USB) sound-card, no luck either way.
> 
> Was thinking on buying a PCI-E sound card, but I doubt it'll fix it. Anyone having this nagging issue? Any recommendations welcome.


What is your BCLK running at? I get sound stuttering when I set it above 210.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Hi everyone, I would like officially join this group so here is my validation link with the X5675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Kana-Maru
> There is problem that I have notice recently with my system, the memory multiplier cannot go higher than 10x. If I set it higher, it will simply using 10x as the multiplier despite showing 12x or whatever I've chosen in the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it because of my ram or mainboard? Have anyone experienced the same problem?! Thanks in advance!


The X5600 Xeons cannot run a higher multiplier than 10x. Increase the BLCK and lower the core/uncore/qpi-link multipliers to get higher RAM frequency.


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> What is your BCLK running at? I get sound stuttering when I set it above 210.
> The X5600 Xeons cannot run a higher multiplier than 10x. Increase the BLCK and lower the core/uncore/qpi-link multipliers to get higher RAM frequency.


Ah, I see. Does this also apply to the consumer core i7 too?


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Ah, I see. Does this also apply to the consumer core i7 too?


No. The W-series Xeon's are not limited to 10, either.


----------



## Krazeswift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krazeswift*
> 
> Looking through what others have posted it seems that the Xeons OC better than a 980x and require less voltage to do so.
> 
> What sort of max clocks can these be expected to hit without water cooling? I know every chip is different but on average I'm seeing a lot of 4.4 /4.5Ghz + Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Could get 3 x5670s for the used ebay price of your 980x.
> 
> Chances would be great to get a 4.5GHz with under 1.4v.
Click to expand...

That's what I'm thinking, its basically a free upgrade for.. well slightly more performance, doesn't cost anything to try eh?

Whats the max multi on the Xeons? Or the best one to get?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazeswift*
> 
> That's what I'm thinking, its basically a free upgrade for.. well slightly more performance, doesn't cost anything to try eh?
> 
> Whats the max multi on the Xeons? Or the best one to get?


The best one to get would be the x5675 as that is the highest multi 95w of the x56xx series, the price is around $70 plus shipping or free ship on ebay. The x5680 and 90 are 130w.

I have a x5670 right now, but recent bought a x5675 a few days ago to see I can get a better overclocking chip. Cost me 77 USD shipped to Canada.

I think the multi goes to 25 on the x5675.

24 for the x5670.


----------



## AlxMrx

Also, W36xx got even more multi of 63x, with slightly more vcore of 1.375. They also cost a little bit more then the above mentioned X56xx.
I have a W3690 @ 4.6GHz with water cooling, on air I think it could reach 4.2/4.4


----------



## Krazeswift

I've got a x5675 on its way to me from ebay all for £75, can't go wrong that that price. Looking forward to seeing if it can beat my 980x


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazeswift*
> 
> I've got a x5675 on its way to me from ebay all for £75, can't go wrong that that price. Looking forward to seeing if it can beat my 980x


I have a feeling it will be a better chip.


----------



## antivir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> What is your BCLK running at? I get sound stuttering when I set it above 210.


My BCLK is set to 210, will try to lower it and see if the noise will stop. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## FlawleZ

Anyone else here sometimes turn HT off to have better OC for situations you don't need more than 6 threads? My chip averages about 200Mhz more on stable OC without HT.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I keep HT off. I don't run any applications that benefit from it.


----------



## GENXLR

any mozilla browser benifits, so does any windows OS past XP


----------



## JRS017

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> any mozilla browser benifits, so does any windows OS past XP


Mozilla always seemed faster to me why did explorer always seem to act up freeze and whatever else? Bro talking about something that Vista at launch damn haha, not trying to run anything else really is that respectable? You want make Linux hacktosh out of it? haha


----------



## GENXLR

I cannot tell why you need to have an attitude


----------



## JRS017

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I cannot tell why you need to have an attitude


I don't haha I'm not normal mentally probably is that accurate assumption? haha, But really who's even into any of this anymore you know? It's sooo Deaddd even more the Desktop etc thanks to things like phones...dosen't feel so much like the past a Relic? haha


----------



## GENXLR

Phones can't even TOUCH the speeds of core 2 machines yet, they are all RISC based CPU's and perform at best near maybe 500 Mega Flops? My Xeon X3380 in my laptop gets 30 Gflops, and my X5650 workstation got 80 G/flops. Video rendering, Gaming, Photo work, Music production, Number Crunching, Modeling, CAD, all of it has stayed in the desktop and Laptop market, the only thing that left was alot of the consumer market because they want smaller, where performance can't ever match, the theory always is, if we can make it more efficent to be as fast smaller, then it can go even faster bigger!

So really, it's no where near dead

I feel like my X58 system is old now, granted i have a Core 2 Quad based Xeon in my laptop x.x


----------



## JRS017

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Phones can't even TOUCH the speeds of core 2 machines yet, they are all RISC based CPU's and perform at best near maybe 500 Mega Flops? My Xeon X3380 in my laptop gets 30 Gflops, and my X5650 workstation got 80 G/flops. Video rendering, Gaming, Photo work, Music production, Number Crunching, Modeling, CAD, all of it has stayed in the desktop and Laptop market, the only thing that left was alot of the consumer market because they want smaller, where performance can't ever match, the theory always is, if we can make it more efficent to be as fast smaller, then it can go even faster bigger!
> 
> So really, it's no where near dead
> 
> I feel like my X58 system is old now, granted i have a Core 2 Quad based Xeon in my laptop x.x


It is old 45nm die and what only 800-900million transistors?...you have doubled quadrupled that since haha


----------



## GENXLR

uhhh, Westmere is 32nm at 1170 million transistors


----------



## gofasterstripes

Dude you're supposed to clean the screen with it, not sniff it.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> any mozilla browser benifits, so does any windows OS past XP


I guess the difference isn't enough for me to notice on a daily basis.


----------



## messerchmidt

what bios would work best on a x58-ud4p for a westmere xeon x5560?

I seem to be stuck at the 150mhz fsb with the f13b bios


----------



## chessmyantidrug

You could be running into a base clock hole. Keep trying to go past 150. You might be able to POST at 180 to 200 or something. This was a somewhat common issue on various motherboards.


----------



## NguyenAdam

Would it be worth it for me to spend on a X5660? Will I see a major performance leap when I play games?


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*
> 
> Would it be worth it for me to spend on a X5660? Will I see a major performance leap when I play games?


Depends. What games do you play? What GPU do you have? Are you at all CPU-bound in any of these games? The performance would only potentially increase if the games in question can use more than 4 cores and/or if your new chip overclocks higher compared to your current one.


----------



## CaptainTripps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*
> 
> Would it be worth it for me to spend on a X5660? Will I see a major performance leap when I play games?


I can say that an X5670 @ 3.8ghz (turbo to 4ghz)is a huge upgrade over a i7 920 @ 3.8ghz that I was running. You can pick up a xeon x5670 for around $50 on Ebay. I say it is worth the money. But you didn't list any specs of what you are running right now so I just give you my thoughts.


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainTripps*
> 
> I can say that an X5670 @ 3.8ghz (turbo to 4ghz)is a huge upgrade over a i7 920 @ 3.8ghz that I was running. You can pick up a xeon x5670 for around $50 on Ebay. I say it is worth the money. But you didn't list any specs of what you are running right now so I just give you my thoughts.


I can second that


----------



## xenkw0n

Yea it wouldn't even matter to me if I was still running a 45nm i7 9xx series. The 6 core Xeons run cooler and overclock higher - for $50? get one.


----------



## messerchmidt

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Intel-E5645-2-4Ghz-12MB-6C-Hexacore-Processor-SLBWZ-/252730453989?hash=item3ad7e8afe5:g:Kg4AAOSw6n5XrKFy


----------



## Cyrious

So, while the hex core chips were out of my budget range, the 32nm quads were very much within my budget range, so I went and grabbed a pair of E5640s. If anything they should run significantly cooler than my current 45nm chip, and hopefully allow me to overclock higher.

Bought 2 chips so I could have a better shot at a good overclocking chip, as I've been screwed out of the OCing lottery twice now.


----------



## NguyenAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonQ*
> 
> Depends. What games do you play? What GPU do you have? Are you at all CPU-bound in any of these games? The performance would only potentially increase if the games in question can use more than 4 cores and/or if your new chip overclocks higher compared to your current one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainTripps*
> 
> I can say that an X5670 @ 3.8ghz (turbo to 4ghz)is a huge upgrade over a i7 920 @ 3.8ghz that I was running. You can pick up a xeon x5670 for around $50 on Ebay. I say it is worth the money. But you didn't list any specs of what you are running right now so I just give you my thoughts.


Its my sig rig. I play CS, Dead by Daylight, and Overwatch.


----------



## arnavvr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> So, while the hex core chips were out of my budget range, the 32nm quads were very much within my budget range, so I went and grabbed a pair of E5640s. If anything they should run significantly cooler than my current 45nm chip, and hopefully allow me to overclock higher.
> 
> Bought 2 chips so I could have a better shot at a good overclocking chip, as I've been screwed out of the OCing lottery twice now.


Have you taken a look at the E5649, there honestly should be no reason anyone should be running a quad now that these are so cheap.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arnavvr*
> 
> Have you taken a look at the E5649, there honestly should be no reason anyone should be running a quad now that these are so cheap.


I had a very hard limited budget of $20, which put all (and i do mean all of them) hex core xeons out of my price range. None of my extra unused computer stuff is worth anything anymore due to how outdated it is, so I couldn't sell that for the funds for a hex either. I tried to get one within my means from the marketplace, but no one was biting, so finally i got tired of waiting and bought a pair of E5640s.


----------



## wonderbrah

So a ram slot on my motherboard stopped working randomly. Actually I just noticed it after I upgraded my cpu from the i7920 to the x5675 so it might be due to a bent pin but I doubt it as I was extremely careful installing it. So instead of 3x4gb triple channel setup, I'm forced to use a different socket for the third ram slot making it a dual channel setup. I was wondering what if any performance impact I might see because of this in games?


----------



## Cyrious

I think there's a minimal (1-2%) hit at most going from triple to dual for most things. Memory intensive processes might take a bigger hit, but for the most part it shouldnt be much.


----------



## stg43x

which is better to buy? w3680 or x5680??


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderbrah*
> 
> So a ram slot on my motherboard stopped working randomly. Actually I just noticed it after I upgraded my cpu from the i7920 to the x5675 so it might be due to a bent pin but I doubt it as I was extremely careful installing it. So instead of 3x4gb triple channel setup, I'm forced to use a different socket for the third ram slot making it a dual channel setup. I was wondering what if any performance impact I might see because of this in games?


Just curious, did you try to put back the i7 920 and try?


----------



## GENXLR

Like me, you probably broke a pin









Regardless, the performance hit is noticeable, you will lose speed in applications demanding memory. about a 15-20% loss. Nothing major but... it is noticable on my workstations

if you find someone to use a BGA re workstation on your board to replace sockets, I have a Donor socket here


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stg43x*
> 
> which is better to buy? w3680 or x5680??


W3680 because it should be unlocked. Otherwise they're practically the same.


----------



## wonderbrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Just curious, did you try to put back the i7 920 and try?


I didn't. I need to take the chip in there now out and take a look at the pins. I'm going to kick myself if I broke a pin. Sigh.


----------



## wonderbrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Like me, you probably broke a pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, the performance hit is noticeable, you will lose speed in applications demanding memory. about a 15-20% loss. Nothing major but... it is noticable on my workstations
> 
> if you find someone to use a BGA re workstation on your board to replace sockets, I have a Donor socket here


So in applications? Not games?


----------



## GENXLR

I have minor perf difference in a few games, nothing major but enough that i replaced the board


----------



## PipJones

Does anyone know if there's a special trick to getting 4k working on an nVidia GTX750? It's got me stumped ....

X58 -> nVidia GTX750 (Asus GTX750-DCSL-2GD5) -> Display Port Cable -> Onkyo Receiver -> Sony 4K TV.

I've got the Windows 10 x58 HTPC wired up to my "known good" 4K TV. I say "known good" because 4k works without issue on my main PC. Same room, same kit, just a different AV input. on the receiver.

The resolution is listed as available via the nVidia control panel but not in the Windows 10 display options.

When a 4k resolution is selected (via nVidia control panel) - the system will flicker and flash like it has done a display reconfiguration, but, it stays at 1080p.

I've tried HDMI and DisplayPort cables - it doesn't appear to make any difference.

Any ideas?

Thanks!

*Edit: Links

VGA: https://www.asus.com/uk/Graphics-Cards/GTX750DCSL2GD5/specifications/
nVidia 4k supported GPU's: http://www.geforce.co.uk/hardware/technology/4k/supported-gpus


----------



## wiretap

That GPU only supports 4K 30Hz over HDMI. Displayport will do 4K 60Hz. I'm guessing it is a problem with the input/passthrough on the receiver since they can sometimes be picky. Try the primary receiver input, and if that doesn't work -- try hooking directly to the TV. Check the vendor manual for the HDTV and receiver to confirm what resolutions and refresh rates are supported. Also check any cables/adapters you are using to see if they're compatible to supporting what you're trying to drive.

edit: Also turn off all scaling features on all your devices. That can cause conflicts.


----------



## stg43x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> W3680 because it should be unlocked. Otherwise they're practically the same.


It there any problem to use it with Sabertooth x58? It seems like you have the same board. I'm currently using i7 930 with it. Can I upgrade it to w3680 with no problem?
Installing last bios will be enough? 3680 will be unlocked on sabertooth?


----------



## Cyrious

Guess what showed up today?


http://valid.x86.fr/cbigud

Just need to overclock it now. And as a bonus I still have the other one i bought alongside this one, so if I were to get a hex-core in the future for this machine, I could use the two 5640s i have now for a 2P rig.
Edit: Goddamn Cstates ruining my fun.


----------



## PipJones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> That GPU only supports 4K 30Hz over HDMI. Displayport will do 4K 60Hz. I'm guessing it is a problem with the input/passthrough on the receiver since they can sometimes be picky. Try the primary receiver input, and if that doesn't work -- try hooking directly to the TV. Check the vendor manual for the HDTV and receiver to confirm what resolutions and refresh rates are supported. Also check any cables/adapters you are using to see if they're compatible to supporting what you're trying to drive.
> 
> edit: Also turn off all scaling features on all your devices. That can cause conflicts.


Thanks, this gave me an interesting direction to go in.

Although all the cables being used are from the same supplier and all the ports in the receiver are 4k, I had to prove they weren't the issue.

To prove it I moved the DP -> HDMI cable from the main PC to HTPC.
- Windows now reported that the 4k resolution was available (right click desktop -> display settings -> advanced)
- Selecting the option made no difference, machine did not go to 4k (Sony OSD reported still in 1080p)

Using nVidia control panel yields better results.

nVidia control panel -> Display -> Change resolution
- all 4k options available
- selecting 4k x 2k (3850 x 2160) gives 4k desktop at 60Hz

Huh? It worked!

Switching everything back to the original DP -> HDMI cable and receiver input channel.
- Windows now reports the 4k resolution is available and will switch to it without issue
- switching back to 1080p via windows results in 1920x1080 sized screen in the centre of the TV running at 4k (assuming this is related to "Also turn off all scaling features on all your devices")
- switching between 4k and 1080p via nVidia control panel works without issue.

Huh? Nothing has changed?

So, it is working - I can do 4k ... i don't understand how the steps fixed it ... meh .... gremlins.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stg43x*
> 
> It there any problem to use it with Sabertooth x58? It seems like you have the same board. I'm currently using i7 930 with it. Can I upgrade it to w3680 with no problem?
> Installing last bios will be enough? 3680 will be unlocked on sabertooth?


AFAIK should not be any problem on Sabertooth, take also a look here http://www.game-debate.com/motherboard/index.php?mot_id=27&cpuList=Asus%20SABERTOOTH%20X58
And I also suggest you to go for the W3680 or 3690, they both have the multiplier unlocked to 63x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Guess what showed up today?


Good luck and have fun overclocking it, let us know how it goes up


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Good luck and have fun overclocking it, let us know how it goes up


Well, for this particular chip it's giving me trouble. I can take it up to 180mhz bclock without touching anything (other than Cstates and disabling turbo) and it will run just fine, but 5mhz bclock higher and the silly bastard will refuse to POST. I know its not the board, I've hit and successfully run the board stable at 221mhz bclock on the i7-930 i have. Increasing voltage to the Uncore and DRAM, lowering the DRAM and Uncore multipliers, and changing vcore does not help. IOH voltage is the same where i had it with the i7, 1.2v (1.23v according to sensors).

I'm about to say screw it with this chip and bounce on over to the other one, see if the silicon lottery be kinder there.

Edit: It seems changing anything in the memory/cache submenu results in failure to POST as well as attempting to go over 180. There's something screwy going on with this Xeon's memory/cache subsystem that REALLY does not like being on anything other than auto.
Edit 2: Seems to be that the memory controller on this chip is sensitive to changes, and it doesnt like going above 1400. Dropping it to the x6 multiplier (eww) seems to have helped, but lets see where this takes me as I start ramping up the bclock again.
Edit 3: Nope, didn't help, whatever's wrong with this chip, I don't have the tools in this board's BIOS to combat it. Time to swap to the other one.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stg43x*
> 
> It there any problem to use it with Sabertooth x58? It seems like you have the same board. I'm currently using i7 930 with it. Can I upgrade it to w3680 with no problem?
> Installing last bios will be enough? 3680 will be unlocked on sabertooth?


It should work just fine. I can't be 100% certain because I don't have first-hand experience with that processor. It's identical to the i7-980X so it should work with the latest BIOS.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, the first chip I tried as you've seen was a bust. Had a fairly hard wall at 180mhz bclock and attempting to push by it simply would not happen. The second chip though had its Bclock wall 10mhz higher, and it was just enough to allow for the all core turbo multi to tap 4ghz.

Boy am I glad i decided to splurge on getting 2 chips instead of one.

Edit: CPU-Z

http://valid.x86.fr/v4f7ye


----------



## gofasterstripes

sweet
even if it it an "unclean" 4core


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> sweet
> even if it it an "unclean" 4core


Yeah yeah. I am slightly miffed i was forced to go quad-core, but for the moment, having hyperthreading and it not attempting to set my computer/itself on fire is worth it. Seriously, both of the i7s had moments where they were touching 90C, and was likely causing some of the transient instability.


----------



## CaptainTripps

Xeon X5670 , Asus P6X58D-E BCLCK 165 , Turbo , HT, and SpeedStep all enabled . 1.28v core voltage , all other voltage set to auto .. QPI speed set to 6.0 so its slightly under clocked but its rock solid stable @ 3.96 Ghz(24x multi) with a turbo up to 4.125 Ghz

Overclocking the QPI bus with the BCLCK speed was giving me issues at around 7.0 QPI speed ( upping the QPI/Dram core voltage almost seemed to make it worse) , but dropping it one notch in the BIOS worked like a champ and it is getting 73-75 Gflops speed in Intel Burn test on Very high settings

CPU-Z validator link
http://valid.x86.fr/6txga1

Max core temps running Intel Burntest at very high after 20 passes was 75c with a Corsair H80 cooler , Idle core temps are in the mid 20's

BTW , anyone else have issues with CPU-Z not showing info like core voltage , memory speeds or GPU ? some times it works for me , sometimes it dont...


----------



## Cyrious

CPU-Z may be having issues reading your board sensors and clocks for some oddball reason.

As for QPI link speed, its generally best to set it as low as it will go when overclocking, as increasing the bclock will get it well back above that in short order. Unless you are doing some super extreme high bandwidth stuff, you will never fully saturate an overclocked QPI bus on a single socket system. I did the math on mine, with a 3.4ghz rated QPI link (OC'd, using the slowest multiplier), I could saturate all PCI-E lanes directly linked to it as well as the 2GB/s link to the Southbridge chip and still have about 9GB/s breathing room between it and the CPU.

Edit: Well, CPU has passed 12hrs prime95 In-place FFTs, never saw a temperature above 78C on the hottest core, averaged about 75C on the hotter 2 cores and 70C on the cooler 2 cores, and no hiccups from any thread. The best part about it though was that the machine was dead quiet the entire time. I could never do that with the 930.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Edit: Well, CPU has passed 12hrs prime95 In-place FFTs, never saw a temperature above 78C on the hottest core, averaged about 75C on the hotter 2 cores and 70C on the cooler 2 cores, and no hiccups from any thread. The best part about it though was that the machine was dead quiet the entire time. I could never do that with the 930.


These chips really do run ridiculously cooler compared to their 45nm counterparts.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainTripps*
> 
> Xeon X5670 , Asus P6X58D-E BCLCK 165 , Turbo , HT, and SpeedStep all enabled . 1.28v core voltage , all other voltage set to auto .. QPI speed set to 6.0 so its slightly under clocked but its rock solid stable @ 3.96 Ghz(24x multi) with a turbo up to 4.125 Ghz
> 
> Overclocking the QPI bus with the BCLCK speed was giving me issues at around 7.0 QPI speed ( upping the QPI/Dram core voltage almost seemed to make it worse) , but dropping it one notch in the BIOS worked like a champ and it is getting 73-75 Gflops speed in Intel Burn test on Very high settings


What are the benefits of running the QPI speed so low?
I got mine @ 3.8GHz, with BCLK of 158Mhz ([email protected]), the QPI multiplier in Bios is set to 24x, which is the maximum speed, and I got no issue.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> What are the benefits of running the QPI speed so low?
> I got mine @ 3.8GHz, with BCLK of 158Mhz ([email protected]), the QPI multiplier in Bios is set to 24x, which is the maximum speed, and I got no issue.


Its for those of us who are forced to Bclock overclock higher than normal, it keeps the link speed at a somewhat sane level and reduces the stress imposed on the CPU and IOH sides of the link.


----------



## Kamikaze-X

Joined the X58 club - bought a Xeon E5630 on a whim a while back for... £5 or something.

Finally got it in a SuperMicro X8STE (no overclocking, boo) with 6GB of RAM, adapted a heatsink off a Dell T3500 (this chip runs 24C idle!) and paired it with an old 6870 i had lying around.

Great backup PC, cost me less than £120 including case and PSU.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Got my new x5675 yesterday and just installed it:



A lot better than my other chip, x5670. Looks promising to achieve 4.5GHz 24/7 I think with sane volts.


----------



## wonderbrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Got my new x5675 yesterday and just installed it:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot better than my other chip, x5670. Looks promising to achieve 4.5GHz 24/7 I think with sane volts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Got my new x5675 yesterday and just installed it:


Wow, that's crazy. I'm running 1.35 volts on the core and can only hit 4.2 or just barely. Granted all my other voltage settings are on auto. If you have the time, mind posting what your bios settings are to achieve that clock?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderbrah*
> 
> Wow, that's crazy. I'm running 1.35 volts on the core and can only hit 4.2 or just barely. Granted all my other voltage settings are on auto. If you have the time, mind posting what your bios settings are to achieve that clock?


Nothing with the settings as the x5670 before this chip was 4.2GHz 1.35v like yours. Luck of the draw.

Did a 3dmark11 run:



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11935048*

Probably can get 22,000 If I stuck in my Elpida Hyper Dominators ramped up to 2000Mhz and up the uncore to 4000MHz.

I retired the old Titan-X to 1.23v load from 1.27v as the card is overkill for 1080p.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderbrah*
> 
> Wow, that's crazy. I'm running 1.35 volts on the core and can only hit 4.2 or just barely. Granted all my other voltage settings are on auto. If you have the time, mind posting what your bios settings are to achieve that clock?


"Auto" is not a good setting for anything in overclocking, it is always a good idea to set something in everything in your bios


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Nothing with the settings as the x5670 before this chip was 4.2GHz 1.35v like yours. Luck of the draw.
> 
> Did a 3dmark11 run:
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11935048*
> 
> Probably can get 22,000 If I stuck in my Elpida Hyper Dominators ramped up to 2000Mhz and up the uncore to 4000MHz.
> 
> I retired the old Titan-X to 1.23v load from 1.27v as the card is overkill for 1080p.


Few years ago, I came across an Elpida Hyper Dominators kit @2000Mhz Cas7. Its specs was so incredible that I did a little research to see the response of others about this kit. And I was freaking out with a number of people who claim that these kit will eventually die for certain (or fail memtest)!







After a huge a mount of RMA from customers, Corsair had to discontinue this product.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

What is a good motherboard for a xeon x5670? I want it to be under 100 preferably but up to 150 is fine. I dont plan to overclock at all.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> What is a good motherboard for a xeon x5670? I want it to be under 100 preferably but up to 150 is fine. I dont plan to overclock at all.


Under $100? good luck with that. Maybe the Intel boards such as DX58SO series? Or something pulled from an old Dell or HP possibly? Even a old server board from Supermicro would work if your not interested in overclocking at all.

I would prefer something that would at least let you set BCLK to 160 so that you can run the RAM at 1600 mhz appropriately.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-DX58SO-Motherboard-Intel-X58-LGA-1366-ATX-Intel-X58-Chipset-/201795609563


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Under $100? good luck with that. Maybe the Intel boards such as DX58SO series? Or something pulled from an old Dell or HP possibly? Even a old server board from Supermicro would work if your not interested in overclocking at all.
> 
> I would prefer something that would at least let you set BCLK to 160 so that you can run the RAM at 1600 mhz appropriately.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-DX58SO-Motherboard-Intel-X58-LGA-1366-ATX-Intel-X58-Chipset-/201795609563


What about a dual socket board? are those cheaper?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> What about a dual socket board? are those cheaper?


Depends on what you decide to get, but there are some used supermicro ATX boards for sub $100. Problem with going 2p is that you need to ideally populate both sockets and all memory channels for optimal operation. Having a psu that has the 2 8-pin CPU power plugs is also highly recommended


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Depends on what you decide to get, but there are some used supermicro ATX boards for sub $100. Problem with going 2p is that you need to ideally populate both sockets and all memory channels for optimal operation. Having a psu that has the 2 8-pin CPU power plugs is also highly recommended


I just need a mobo that will support 2 x5670's and a rx 470. and ram. I know you would need a psu with more than 1 8 pin eps connector so I was looking at the evga units. If there is a psu that is recoomended then go ahead.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> What about a dual socket board? are those cheaper?


Yeah as Cyrious said there are Supermicro boards that are 2p I'm sure. Not sure what the availability is these days but used Supermicro boards are almost always reasonably priced. Once I get my Rampage sold that's exactly what I plan on doing with my xeon.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Where can I find a list of dual socket atx mobo's that support a full sized gpu and xeon x5670's?


----------



## Cyrious

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SuperMicro-X8DTL-3F-rev2-01-Motherboard-server-board-Dual-LGA-1366-Sockets-DDR3-/201640496206?hash=item2ef2b5cc4e:g:EwsAAOSwgZ1XrLoJ

Knock yourself out.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Where can I find a list of dual socket atx mobo's that support a full sized gpu and xeon x5670's?


Also here is the list of Dual socket Xeon boards that support the 5600 series CPU's.

https://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon1333/#1366


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Keep in mind some of these are SAS only. So I would ignore the 3F and go with one of the X8DTL-i boards with SATA ports, unless you plan on using only PCIe SSD's. Also some of these do not have sound chips and some do.

This one here has both on board sound AND SATA, and its only $60 bucks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/X8DTL-I-REV-1-3-SUPERMICRO-INTEL-LGA1366-SOCKET-B-ATX-MOTHERBOARD-/381937956785

EDIT: I think the X8DAL-i has on board sound. Not sure about the DTL version.

OK, this one has both SATA and Sound on board.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPERMICRO-ATX-X8DAL-i-DUAL-LGA-1366-INTEL-XEON-SEVER-LEVEL-MOTHERBOARD-/282328345035


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Keep in mind some of these are SAS only. So I would ignore the 3F and go with one of the X8DTL-i boards with SATA ports, unless you plan on using only PCIe SSD's. Also some of these do not have sound chips and some do.
> 
> This one here has both on board sound AND SATA, and its only $60 bucks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/X8DTL-I-REV-1-3-SUPERMICRO-INTEL-LGA1366-SOCKET-B-ATX-MOTHERBOARD-/381937956785
> 
> EDIT: I think the X8DAL-i has on board sound. Not sure about the DTL version.
> 
> OK, this one has both SATA and Sound on board.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPERMICRO-ATX-X8DAL-i-DUAL-LGA-1366-INTEL-XEON-SEVER-LEVEL-MOTHERBOARD-/282328345035


I dont care if it has a sound chipset or not. I'm probably going to get a soundcard anyways. I'll look more at that list when I get home.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

But I think I'll just go with this one.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SuperMicro-X8DTL-3F-rev2-01-Motherboard-server-board-Dual-LGA-1366-Sockets-DDR3-/201640496206?hash=item2ef2b5cc4e:g:EwsAAOSwgZ1XrLoJ&rmvSB=true


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah that works, it has 6 sata ports. But isn't the X8DTL-i the same exact board, just minus the SAS ports? And cheaper? You get the same thing while saving money, no?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/X8DTL-I-REV-1-3-SUPERMICRO-INTEL-LGA1366-SOCKET-B-ATX-MOTHERBOARD-/381937956785


----------



## GENXLR

Alright, So i'm tuning my Asus RIIIE with my X5650 at 4Ghz with now a Coolermaster Hyper212 Evo with 2 Delta AFB1212SH-PWM's strapped to it in push pull. I was at

1.35 vcore
1.30 Uncore
1.2 IOH
1.4 ICH
1.66 DRAM BUS
LLC On
QPI LLC On

200 BLCK
1600Mhz RAM
3200Mhz Uncore

and the CPU passed IBT with 76G/flops at max temp of 80C(on core 6 measured with coretemp)

I just disabled LLC and the vdroop is major, 1.26v according to probeII(gonna attach a lab VOM to the probelt soon enough) but it still passes IBT @76/gflops and now at a temperature of 69C on core 6(63C on every other core)

It feels a bit less responsive without LLC

how should i set this up, this new board needs WAY less voltage than my P6T

EDIT: Seem it might be unstable vcore now, but i had the voltage set to 1.3215


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Don't you need LLC on this board? I can't remember ever trying without it on. Westmere-EP loves it...


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> So, while the hex core chips were out of my budget range, the 32nm quads were very much within my budget range, so I went and grabbed a pair of E5640s. If anything they should run significantly cooler than my current 45nm chip, and hopefully allow me to overclock higher.
> 
> Bought 2 chips so I could have a better shot at a good overclocking chip, as I've been screwed out of the OCing lottery twice now.


im curious what exactly is your price range if a 50 dollar x5650 is out of ur price range


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> im curious what exactly is your price range if a 50 dollar x5650 is out of ur price range


At the time? $20. I burned a good chunk of what I had from the sale of my Q9400 system core getting the ram for the system, with some lost to shipping it out. By the time this system was fully up and established I only had about $20 left.


----------



## bill1024

Just a heads up with some dual socket 1366 server boards. Not all of them can use a regular PSU, some are proprietary and pinned differently.
You can check the pin configuration of the PSU in the manual. And you can google the regular PSU pin out to compare.
I had to get a power dristributer and a server type PSU with one SuperMicro duall 1366 I bought.

All EVGA 650W and better have dual 8 pin PSU connectors and more that .3a or is it .03A on the -12v rail. Which ever it is, a good thing.
Some servers need at least .5 or .05A and the EVGA PSUs have it.


----------



## GENXLR

I swear Kana-Maru said that it's better to not use LLC because of vdroop and some other stuff

my system is stable now with LLC off and it's 10C lower temps!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It depends on the LLC settings. If it's too aggressive it sets the voltage higher at load than at idle. It also stresses the VRMs a lot more. My motherboard has a "vdroop disabled" setting, but even using that I would get too much vdroop when going over 4.4GHz. Nothing a little potentiometer couldn't fix.


----------



## GENXLR

my board has a 0%/50%/Full Calibration

I was on full and was stable with no vdroop but at 80C under full load

now at 0% with some major vdroop(set at 1.35, measured 1.26) and 70C under full load

both seem stable, both get similar benchmark scores

is there a better way, i personally don't like vdroop >.>


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Couldn't you set say 1.4v and let it vdroop down to 1.35? Wouldn't that be OK?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Back in 2014 everyone in this thread told me to use LLC at Full, 100% of everyone I ever spoke to about overclocking this bad boy, and at multiple forums around the world, all the same exact recommendation. So that's why I always used Full Calibration on these chips. On the 45nm it was normal to keep it disabled.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/2400#post_23096633

EDIT: What would 50% do for you? I just noticed someone else early in this thread solved his problem by using 50%.


----------



## GENXLR

Oh man I'm confused, if I enable LLC then I should be able to use a lower voltage because there is no vdroop right? I thought that was the point(so I could use like 1.28v?)


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Oh man I'm confused, if I enable LLC then I should be able to use a lower voltage because there is no vdroop right? I thought that was the point(so I could use like 1.28v?)


I would say so, I always have LLC enabled or with EVGA "No Vdroop" Systems runs 24/7/365 for a couple years now.
I believe if you're running higher voltages with no vdroop + the .05 voltage spike when the CPU loads and unloads could be too high. Just keep that in mind.


----------



## GENXLR

My old board needed 1.3625v with LLC on to be stable, my new board can do 1.35 with LLC off and the vdroop is to like 1.27, so i'm gonna try 1.28 with LLC

I have an option for QPI LLC as well, should i use it?

I'm sad, this coolermaster hyper 212 has like same temps as my intel stock cooler


----------



## AlxMrx

I'm running my system on an Asus Rampage II Gene, now I can geta Rampage III Gene for a reasonable price.
Is it worth the upgrade? Apart the 2 x SATA 6Gb/s ports (which I can use with my SSDs) and the 2 x USB 3.0 ports, can I get other improvements in my OC?


----------



## Sburms015

Looks like you got a great chip there! It takes1.48 vcore for my w3690 to reach 4.6ghz! I'll be ordering an x5675 soon, hoping to achieve 4.6ghz at similar volts as you.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sburms015*
> 
> Looks like you got a great chip there! It takes1.48 vcore for my w3690 to reach 4.6ghz! I'll be ordering an x5675 soon, hoping to achieve 4.6ghz at similar volts as you.


Yeah, I got it at 1,375v. I bought it looking carefully the batch number, and selected it between different chips. Take a look here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1618353/oc-problem-with-i7-920/0_50#post_25719900


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

The later ones, yup.

Mine is an "F" batch that I recently got this week. Never heard of a "F" batch before, just seen up to "D"


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The later ones, yup.
> 
> Mine is an "F" batch that I recently got this week. Never heard of a "F" batch before, just seen up to "D"


I had an F x5670. It was terrible. Needed 1.35v for 3.8ghz stable.

I've had the best luck with B's, the best one I have is 4.6ghz 1.35v stable. A's seem to be OK as well, but seem to get warmer, at least on air.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I bought my x5675 based on price, was so cheap, $77 usd($103 CAD) shipped to Canada.

There was no pic of the cpu in the ebay auction. Had to be better than my old x5670 that did 4.2Ghz with 1.35v. Paid $172 CAD for that chip last year.

Have the new chip running 4.2GHz with 1.25v now.


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> I'm running my system on an Asus Rampage II Gene, now I can geta Rampage III Gene for a reasonable price.
> Is it worth the upgrade? Apart the 2 x SATA 6Gb/s ports (which I can use with my SSDs) and the 2 x USB 3.0 ports, can I get other improvements in my OC?


The SATA3 ports on R3G are based on Marvell 9128, and the performance will be poor. Some X58 top tier mobos had the better Marvell 9182, which was much better. If you need storage speed, it's better to get a PCIe based addon card.


----------



## GENXLR

the Marvell 9128 wasn't tht bad if you used a single drive and used that latest firmware, I pulled 525MB/s on my old Intel Pro 1500 SSD with it. the old firmware was awful but i found someone had made a BIOS with the newest so it works AMAZINGLY better


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> My old board needed 1.3625v with LLC on to be stable, my new board can do 1.35 with LLC off and the vdroop is to like 1.27, so i'm gonna try 1.28 with LLC
> 
> I have an option for QPI LLC as well, should i use it?
> 
> I'm sad, this coolermaster hyper 212 has like same temps as my intel stock cooler


Which hyper 212? The plus and evo should cool significantly better than intel's.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I bought my x5675 based on price, was so cheap, $77 usd($103 CAD) shipped to Canada.
> 
> There was no pic of the cpu in the ebay auction. Had to be better than my old x5670 that did 4.2Ghz with 1.35v. Paid $172 CAD for that chip last year.
> 
> Have the new chip running 4.2GHz with 1.25v now.


The F does 4.2 at 1.25? That's pretty good. Just proves that the batch doesn't always matter.


----------



## GENXLR

EVO, cooling is the exact same, only better idles


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> The F does 4.2 at 1.25? That's pretty good. Just proves that the batch doesn't always matter.


Yes, the F x5675 that I just got. The A x5670, not so good.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> The SATA3 ports on R3G are based on Marvell 9128, and the performance will be poor. Some X58 top tier mobos had the better Marvell 9182, which was much better. If you need storage speed, it's better to get a PCIe based addon card.


Well, maybe you saved me wasting some money, I did some research and actually that Marvell controller seems to be really bad, looking like people are still using the Intel SATA2 ports on that board (mostly disabling Marvell controller in BIOS).

What could it be a better mainboard to upgrade mine?


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah that works, it has 6 sata ports. But isn't the X8DTL-i the same exact board, just minus the SAS ports? And cheaper? You get the same thing while saving money, no?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/X8DTL-I-REV-1-3-SUPERMICRO-INTEL-LGA1366-SOCKET-B-ATX-MOTHERBOARD-/381937956785


Maybe I want to use all those sata port. lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Maybe I want to use all those sata port. lol


All of what SATA ports? The other board has SAS ports. Do you have enterprise class SAS storage? SAS and SATA are two different connections.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> All of what SATA ports? The other board has SAS ports. Do you have enterprise class SAS storage? SAS and SATA are two different connections.


SAS ports like those can be used by standard SATA drives. In fact, SAS offers backwards compatibility with standard SATA drives as part of the standard. If he really wanted to, he could buy a pile of standard SATA drives, hook em up to the SAS ports, and run them that way in whatever configuration the SAS controller offers.


----------



## GENXLR

This is true, I've put SATA HDD's into my Dell Poweredge 2950's before.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> SAS ports like those can be used by standard SATA drives. In fact, SAS offers backwards compatibility with standard SATA drives as part of the standard. If he really wanted to, he could buy a pile of standard SATA drives, hook em up to the SAS ports, and run them that way in whatever configuration the SAS controller offers.


Ah, I thought SAS ports were physically different from SATA ports somehow. Why even give them different names if they are the same thing, lol. I knew you could adapt them through fancy cables, but I didn't know a SATA drive could directly be attached to a SAS port. Interesting


----------



## GENXLR

sas drives won't normally connect to sata because of extra fingers between the power and data port


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Well, maybe you saved me wasting some money, I did some research and actually that Marvell controller seems to be really bad, looking like people are still using the Intel SATA2 ports on that board (mostly disabling Marvell controller in BIOS).
> 
> What could it be a better mainboard to upgrade mine?


Boards with the better Marvell 9182 are : Asus Rampage III Black Edition, Gigabyte X58A-OC, Gigabyte G1.Assassin, Gigabyte G1.Sniper, Gigabyte G1.Guerilla


----------



## CaptainTripps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Where can I find a list of dual socket atx mobo's that support a full sized gpu and xeon x5670's?


I'm guessing google is not your strong suit


----------



## Gattlin

I'd like to join lets see if this works. http://valid.x86.fr/bpi1qi


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainTripps*
> 
> I'm guessing google is not your strong suit


Asus makes a couple that will. I have this one and it works good.
Asus Z8NA-D6
I believe they are Z8Nxxxxxx models

I take it you have the x5670 CPUs already ?


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainTripps*
> 
> I'm guessing google is not your strong suit


to be honest not really. Even if I tried I wouldn't find much. Thats why I come here to ask questions because it helps me and helps anyone potentially looking for the same thing.


----------



## Norxic

Guys I run a i7 920 C0 @ 4,2Ghz with 1,42v. Now I want to upgrade to a good Xeon, but I can't find binned/ pretested. My luck is bad, so siliconlottery is a no go. Does someone have a good 56x0 at home and don't need it (because he has a better one now)? If you have, pls pm me.


----------



## gofasterstripes

If you don't get 4.0 with a 56../36.. you'd be in the minority.


----------



## haha1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norxic*
> 
> Guys I run a i7 920 C0 @ 4,2Ghz with 1,42v. Now I want to upgrade to a good Xeon, but I can't find binned/ pretested. My luck is bad, so siliconlottery is a no go. Does someone have a good 56x0 at home and don't need it (because he has a better one now)? If you have, pls pm me.


For the most part, Xeon's are binned i7's from the factory, or i7's are Xeons that aren't up to snuff. There's really no need to worry about binning with these chips. I just bought a used X5675 and was able to dial in a stable 4.2GHz @ 1.28v in about 20 minutes, and it could go higher if I had better cooling. I hit 4.4GHz @ 1.36v and it was stable, but it ran too hot. Lots of potential in these chips. Just make sure you don't buy ES chips, as they usually have strange little quirks like locked uncore multipliers and inaccurate thermal sensors. Good luck!


----------



## 99belle99

I'm in two minds should I upgrade to a new Ryzen system once released. As my current X5660 @ 4.2 GHz and R9 Fury X play all my games brilliantly. So I'm just wondering is it a waste to upgrade.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Not necessarily. Newer systems will offer some technologies natively that front come with X58. This is the primary reason I'll be modernizing my system in the coming months.


----------



## tps3443

I'm looking to upgrade, and I have a opportunity to either get i7 6950X or a Xeon E5 1686 v3. The Xeon is a 12 Core and apparently unlocked like the 1680 V3.

I can get either one for around $1,500 a piece.

I'd love 12 cores at 4Ghz! And if this Xeon wasn't unlocked, I'd just return it. Or sell. Every 1660 V3, and 1680 V3 is confirmed unlocked these are OEM samples, even Silicon lottery was selling them as binned overclocked chips.

What would you guys do?

1686 V3 12 Core, or 6950X?


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tps3443*
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade, and I have a opportunity to either get i7 6950X or a Xeon E5 1686 v3. The Xeon is a 12 Core and apparently unlocked like the 1680 V3.
> 
> I can get either one for around $1,500 a piece.
> 
> I'd love 12 cores at 4Ghz! And if this Xeon wasn't unlocked, I'd just return it. Or sell.
> 
> What would you guys do?
> 
> 1686 V3 12 Core, or 6950X?


That 12 cores sounds like my cup of tea, If its unlocked then jump on it!


----------



## GENXLR

Lol, this is the X58 Xeon club, not the Xeon Club


----------



## biZuil

Hehe, to get back on topic, since my x5650 tops out at 4.4 - 4.6 turbo with just over 1.4v, I was thinking about picking up an x5670 or x5675. You guys think I'd get a higher oc ceiling around the same volts with one of those chips. Really reaching for 4.7 with 4.9 or 5ghz turbo still....


----------



## GENXLR

You will find the 4.8-5ghz line needing closer to 1.5v

Yours needs alot for 4.4, there isn't a big advantage on our chip past 4.6, if anything, an x5670 would allow 4.4 base and 4.8 turbo, but it would be more efficient and stable at 4.4 without turbo


----------



## biZuil

Ye, I think im comfortable with pushing up against 1.5v. at this point my X5650 has hti a hard wall, i tried pushing past, but the chip wont do even 100mhz over 4.6. If getting an x5670 means same clocks at lower volts then im all for it. But frequency is what im after. I'll probably pull the trigger since these chips are cheap as heck now, maybe i'll buy 2 :b


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I can't see another Xeon giving you a higher overclocking ceiling simply because it has more multipliers available. Your motherboard plays a role as well.


----------



## GENXLR

All X5600 chips overclock identical, the X5690 could be worse than an X5660. It's the silicon lottery. Also it's your motherboards PLL. Your Powersupply stability, your relative trajectory between the moon and the sun. Basically, it's always different. A new chip might be in order, so might be a board, my P6T needed 1.36v for 4ghz, and now it in a rampage III(different PLL mind you) needs only 1.28v for 4ghz, haven't even tried turbo yet again but last time I used turbo on the P6T it wasn't stable for crap at 4.4Ghz. The best price to ratio chip avalible is X5670. Hope this helps


----------



## Bal3Wolf

just moved my server to a bigger case was able to put my x5675 back to 4.4ghz on 1.35 vcore with a aio and only 2 intake fans in the case very quiet setup now.


----------



## AlxMrx

I'm changing my power supply (Corsair HX520W) to a newer one (EVGA G2 750W). My question is: is it possible to improve an overclock with more power and stability from the PSU?


----------



## biZuil

Ive had this chip on my UD3R and UD5, it overclocks the same on both same bclck limit, same frequency wall, so i figured it was the chip hitting its limit first. I'll still probably get an X5670 and try it out, at the very least i can get the same OC for lower vaults hopefully :b


----------



## Norxic

I got a cheap x5670 and hope it overclocks well.
Thank you ebay, with a coupon I paid 60$ with shipping.


----------



## GENXLR

the answer is Yes, but it's very very limited. Most cases it's a minor improvement thats going to be the difference between .1v and .2v and it only applies if your previous PSU was garbage with high ripple and poor regulation. Chances are you won't see anything worth while


----------



## GENXLR

those 2 gigabyte boards share a PLL i believe


----------



## RX7-2nr

I see so many of you guys running 1.4+ on your Xeons and it makes me want to crank mine up and see what I get. I really don't want to push my luck with this old MB though. I've already decided that if the MB goes out or I have any major problems I'm going to upgrade to X99 and that will set me back about $700 that I don't want to spend unless I have to. I'm not a big fan of yearly PC upgrades like some people on here seem to be, hence the reason I've had this one for about 8 years.

I'm running 4.4, 4.6 turbo at 1.35v. I've tried to go higher but it really requires me to take out 3 of my DIMMs. It doesn't like clocking up more with 6 2gb DIMMs in place. I just keep getting the urge to tweak it more.


----------



## Norxic

you are limited because of your ram?
are you sure you can overclock better with 3 rams? if, then go up to 3x4gb sticks and your problem is solved. its true that a lot cpus have oc problems if you use all ram banks.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I see so many of you guys running 1.4+ on your Xeons and it makes me want to crank mine up and see what I get. I really don't want to push my luck with this old MB though. I've already decided that if the MB goes out or I have any major problems I'm going to upgrade to X99 and that will set me back about $700 that I don't want to spend unless I have to. I'm not a big fan of yearly PC upgrades like some people on here seem to be, hence the reason I've had this one for about 8 years.
> 
> I'm running 4.4, 4.6 turbo at 1.35v. I've tried to go higher but it really requires me to take out 3 of my DIMMs. It doesn't like clocking up more with 6 2gb DIMMs in place. I just keep getting the urge to tweak it more.


What chip have you? It sounds like you have a good one 4.4 is fairly good.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

3x4GB would work out great. Get some generic Samsung RAM off Ebay with the last 6 number "DH0-YK0" or "DH0-CH9". These can all clock over 1600Mhz, most over 1800Mhz. Even the ones with just "CH9" at the end can normally do 1600Mhz no trouble. They're also all 1.5V or lower.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> What chip have you? It sounds like you have a good one 4.4 is fairly good.


X5650. I'm content with it at 4.4. Hell, I could probably run it at stock and it'd be perfectly fine. I just can't help but tweak it.

I haven't really considered upgrading my memory but I suppose that would help. I ran this system with 6gb 2x3 for a long time. I saw a member on here selling another identical Corsair 2x3 kit so I snagged it so that I could have 12gb. As soon as I put the extra 3 DIMMs in my system, it had a 4/4.2 ghz i7 920 in it at the time, it was unstable. I had to basically redo my entire overclock to get it stable with 6 DIMMS. I'm not sure if I want to spend more money on this aging system though.


----------



## Norxic

old but gold








this systems are crazy if you see the performance by 4,2ghz+ in actual games. i say: do it^^. what you want dont matter xD
ok joke aside, you yourself must know it.


----------



## tps3443

I know, a while back you guys had a 10 page discussion about the Haswell E5 1600 unlocked chips. Alot of great info too!

So I have a x58 board and i7 995x, with 24GB ddr3 , I still use quite a bit. It's a beast to this day!


----------



## MCCSolutions

Thinking about selling this build, never finished it. Should I sell or build??

EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way SLI, Hard Modded with Zeon X5650, Rare WC Block


----------



## GENXLR

That could make a rather nice build, seriously!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> Thinking about selling this build, never finished it. Should I sell or build??
> 
> EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way SLI, Hard Modded with Zeon X5650, Rare WC Block


OVerclock it lol really depends what you use your computer for and what you want to replace it with.


----------



## MCCSolutions

Never actually finished the build, also barely dug into the clocks after modding. I already have a main rig and my Power bill is expensive so hard to justify the extra PC running in the house......









I loved the build though, love the board even more. X58 was always solid.









Any experience with this board of the setup?


----------



## MCCSolutions

Original Build Log:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1491271/mccsolutions-red-berry-ciroc-build-evga-classified-4-way-sli-intel-xeon-w3530-hd-7970-3gb


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> Never actually finished the build, also barely dug into the clocks after modding. I already have a main rig and my Power bill is expensive so hard to justify the extra PC running in the house......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the build though, love the board even more. X58 was always solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any experience with this board of the setup?


id sell it then if its not gonna get used x58s can fetch a pretty penny now days on ebay sometimes maybe finish the system build and sell it on ebay or craigslist if you can make a profit.


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> id sell it then if its not gonna get used x58s can fetch a pretty penny now days on ebay sometimes maybe finish the system build and sell it on ebay or craigslist if you can make a profit.


Thanks


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

If you are well off and like to tinker with retro PC builds I'd say keep it. However I would sell that in a heartbeat and prepare for 2nd gen Ryzen or Hexa core Coffee Lake for the Z270 boards. That is if you already have a main rig that you enjoy. I myself would sell it and build Ryzen for a completely new non boring overclocking experience. Core has gotten so damn long in the tooth boring.

Time for something completely different. Don't get me wrong I love my x58 but it's freggin boring me to death already. Want something fresh to learn and tinker with.


----------



## GENXLR

I don't disagree, I'm just broke


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> If you are well off and like to tinker with retro PC builds I'd say keep it. However I would sell that in a heartbeat and prepare for 2nd gen Ryzen or Hexa core Coffee Lake for the Z270 boards. That is if you already have a main rig that you enjoy. I myself would sell it and build Ryzen for a completely new non boring overclocking experience. Core has gotten so damn long in the tooth boring.
> 
> Time for something completely different. Don't get me wrong I love my x58 but it's freggin boring me to death already. Want something fresh to learn and tinker with.


Already? Haha you've been on this thread since the beginning!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Already? Haha you've been on this thread since the beginning!


I got x58 just weeks after it was released and xeon 3 years ago or so. I used to have a new system every 6 months but now I have had the same board since 2009 maybe. It's been so long I can't even remember now, lol...

I'm VERY hungry for something we all have zero experience with...


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I got x58 just weeks after it was released and xeon 3 years ago or so. I used to have a new system every 6 months but now I have had the same board since 2009 maybe. It's been so long I can't even remember now, lol...
> 
> I'm VERY hungry for something we all have zero experience with...


Same here, April 2009 although I was late to the Xeon party. Had I known I could get one of those before deciding on a new rig I never would have upgraded yet.

I was only pointing out that the way you worded it made it sound like you were 'already' bored, as in, you haven't even had it that long but are bored with it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Already? Haha you've been on this thread since the beginning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got x58 just weeks after it was released and xeon 3 years ago or so. I used to have a new system every 6 months but now I have had the same board since 2009 maybe. It's been so long I can't even remember now, lol...
> 
> I'm VERY hungry for something we all have zero experience with...
Click to expand...

x58 is still kinda fun to overclock tho so much you could tweak to get better blk and less vcore newer chipsets just dont get much tweaking that helps you as much the only thing i can tweak to really help my 2600k overclock is cpu pll and i dont think that helps as much on newer gen stuff.


----------



## Gattlin

Dang until my ol girl can't hang I,m not upgrading. 3690 @4.1 gtx 1080 @ 1080 p 120fps np. Man this thing has legs like that gal from 2 broke girls


----------



## Krazeswift

Well its definitely goes further than my 980x did, good progress so far.

Might push for 4.6 but that will take me well in 1.4+


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Well I plan on doing 5Ghz stable and permanent before the end of the year, and that means either i7-7700K or possibly Ryzen. And I'm just not interested in going back to 4 Cores to get that overclock, so there's that... haha

I'm hoping either Ryzen 6C12T or 8C8T will do 5Ghz on water. And if not at least I get to keep with my promise to support AMD in 2017, which I don't plan on breaking









My Xeon will get many years of home serving though and I'm sure it can handle it, but I will retire the x58 in doing so.


----------



## Norxic

guys my x5670 is on the way and with luck i can oc it tomorrow.
at the moment i fight witha problem by the 920 that is not good for the x5670 tol. my bclk jumps sometimes +-4 or 5mhz. it jumps in a unstable state, game crashes but no bluescreen or somethibg like that.
i have no spread spectrum option. any idea what the problem may be?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Anyone know if the server chipsets use less power than the x58 to run these Xeons? Curious if a SuperMicro board will use less power then my Rampage III Extreme.


----------



## Cyrious

They actually might use a tad bit more, as the second QPI link and all associated circuitry on the chip for that link is active, if the board you're grabbing is a 2P board.

But it really comes down to all of the extra stuff added to the board. Commercial boards have entirely different featuresets than enterprise boards and are built to a different quality standard. Then there's how the BIOS handles power settings and the like.

There's a huge number of factors that dictate how the board will behave in terms of power consumption.


----------



## biZuil

So after toiling with rather or not i was going to jump onto another Xeon because i thought id hit the limit on my x5650 @ 4.4ghz / 4.6ghz turbo,
i decided to do a little bit of heavy tweaking with all the settings on my board...
The result is 4.6ghz / 4.8ghz turbo @ 1.456v on this X5650. I think this is the full limit of the chip and my board.
It was crazy hard getting it to boot and be stable this high. I tried a little bit and I dont think i'll be able to do 4.9ghz turbo within reasonable voltages,
1.45v being my personal limit for 24/7. I think im fine with 4.8ghz turbo though hehe :b

Obligatory validation http://valid.x86.fr/9xt295

BTW do ya'll think if i had better ram i could hit 1700 points on that single threaded score?


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> So after toiling with rather or not i was going to jump onto another Xeon because i thought id hit the limit on my x5650 @ 4.4ghz / 4.6ghz turbo,
> i decided to do a little bit of heavy tweaking with all the settings on my board...
> The result is 4.6ghz / 4.8ghz turbo @ 1.456v on this X5650. I think this is the full limit of the chip and my board.
> It was crazy hard getting it to boot and be stable this high. I tried a little bit and I dont think i'll be able to do 4.9ghz turbo within reasonable voltages,
> 1.45v being my personal limit for 24/7. I think im fine with 4.8ghz turbo though hehe :b
> 
> Obligatory validation http://valid.x86.fr/9xt295
> 
> BTW do ya'll think if i had better ram i could hit 1700 points on that single threaded score?


Ram yes, CAS 11 is high(Latency), can get CAS 7 at the same clock. Also is the OS on the SSD?

Any chance I can get those settings? on air? stable?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Anyone know if the server chipsets use less power than the x58 to run these Xeons? Curious if a SuperMicro board will use less power then my Rampage III Extreme.


should be close to the same it will be made to run stock no overclocking likely so wont have the extra vrms and stuff most of consumer boards have to push our overclocks.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

OK, yeah probably not much difference then. I know someone with a supermicro and x5650, but I'm not sure if he has a kill-a-watt or not to test it for me.


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCCSolutions*
> 
> Ram yes, CAS 11 is high(Latency), can get CAS 7 at the same clock. Also is the OS on the SSD?
> 
> Any chance I can get those settings? on air? stable?


My ram is garbage and wont go any lower than CL 10 even with 1.65v, i'll eventually get 16gb again with better clocking and lower latency

As for the settings, I've still got some tweaking to do, atm its bench stable only. This is on air, but my AIO comes in a few days so hopefully it opens up some thermal headroom
and i can get this thing truly 24/7 stable. I'll post settings then :b


----------



## Norxic

i found out my bclk only jumpa with the turbo activated. anyone else get the same result/ problem?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

you guys got me wanting to see if i can go higher on my xeons in my server it has a aio cooler master master liquid 120 has a thin 120mm rad so not sure how much cooling it can provide.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> So after toiling with rather or not i was going to jump onto another Xeon because i thought id hit the limit on my x5650 @ 4.4ghz / 4.6ghz turbo,
> i decided to do a little bit of heavy tweaking with all the settings on my board...
> The result is 4.6ghz / 4.8ghz turbo @ 1.456v on this X5650. I think this is the full limit of the chip and my board.
> It was crazy hard getting it to boot and be stable this high. I tried a little bit and I dont think i'll be able to do 4.9ghz turbo within reasonable voltages,
> 1.45v being my personal limit for 24/7. I think im fine with 4.8ghz turbo though hehe :b
> 
> Obligatory validation http://valid.x86.fr/9xt295
> 
> BTW do ya'll think if i had better ram i could hit 1700 points on that single threaded score?


Nice oc,







just don't kill it with prime95 or IBT.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Well I plan on doing 5Ghz stable and permanent before the end of the year, and that means either i7-7700K or possibly Ryzen. And I'm just not interested in going back to 4 Cores to get that overclock, so there's that... haha
> 
> I'm hoping either Ryzen 6C12T or 8C8T will do 5Ghz on water. And if not at least I get to keep with my promise to support AMD in 2017, which I don't plan on breaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Xeon will get many years of home serving though and I'm sure it can handle it, but I will retire the x58 in doing so.


I've heard Ryzen will only have 4 core and 8 core variants. No 6 core chips.


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> My ram is garbage and wont go any lower than CL 10 even with 1.65v, i'll eventually get 16gb again with better clocking and lower latency
> 
> As for the settings, I've still got some tweaking to do, atm its bench stable only. This is on air, but my AIO comes in a few days so hopefully it opens up some thermal headroom
> and i can get this thing truly 24/7 stable. I'll post settings then :b


Awesome, Thanks! REP+


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I've heard Ryzen will only have 4 core and 8 core variants. No 6 core chips.


Pretty sure that's been debunked, and AMD would be suicidal to not do 6C variants of ryzen.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Pretty sure that's been debunked, and AMD would be suicidal to not do 6C variants of ryzen.


Oh ok, yea that's good. Was just something I saw being mentioned on a couple tech sites.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Some benchmarks I did this morning for fun,

*X5675 @4.6GHz -- TITAN-X (M)@1525MHz:*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11953558*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17764780*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17764875*


----------



## gofasterstripes

ooh you baaad man


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Some benchmarks I did this morning for fun,
> 
> *X5675 @4.6GHz -- TITAN-X (M)@1525MHz:*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11953558*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17764780*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17764875*


My goodness, 2000mhz CL7? What kind of RAM do you have? DRAM Voltage?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> ooh you baaad man











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> My goodness, 2000mhz CL7? What kind of RAM do you have? DRAM Voltage?


Using these sticks with 1.7v just for benches on x58:



24/7, I use some 3x8gb 1600MHz CL9 Corsairs.


----------



## alancsalt

Appraisal Forum

http://www.overclock.net/t/1622396/ddr3-triple-channel-2000mhz-corsair-cmt6gx3m3a2000c8-suit-x58


----------



## biZuil

Wow! 4ghz on the uncore, your abit insane :b
I think i need to get my hands on some of that CL 7 2ghz ram : o


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Appraisal Forum
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1622396/ddr3-triple-channel-2000mhz-corsair-cmt6gx3m3a2000c8-suit-x58


Priced!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

So just playing with the new x5675, does 4.2GHz with 1.225v and 4000MHz uncore with only 1.325v.

This is not stable, but still impressive I think for passing Cinebench R15:



I've been leaving it @ 4.2GHz 1.25v and 3600MHz uncore with 1.25v pushing 24GB of ram 24/7.

Still testing...


----------



## dagget3450

haha x58 forevah


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Had to stick the daddy ram in, broke 1100 Cinebench R15:


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Wow! 4ghz on the uncore, your abit insane :b
> I think i need to get my hands on some of that CL 7 2ghz ram : o


my old 930 would do over 4000 on unicore im running 3600mhz on my unicore on my xeon.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

4.2GHz 1.25v and 4GHz uncore 1.35v seems pretty stable:



Might leave it here for 24/7.


----------



## haha1

Daaaaaaaang man, 1.34v at 4.6GHz?? Mine hardly does that at 1.42v. Lucky man with the golden chip right there. Does the uncore speed actually make a difference? I'm sitting pretty steady at 2.4GHz uncore set to 1.2v (low as my MB will go!) with a 4.2GHz core clock at about 1.3v.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Yes uncore helps substantially in many benches - it's cache and memory controller freq., so as-with all caches, lower latency improves performance.

What RAM and BCLK frequency are you at?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haha1*
> 
> Daaaaaaaang man, 1.34v at 4.6GHz?? Mine hardly does that at 1.42v. Lucky man with the golden chip right there. Does the uncore speed actually make a difference? I'm sitting pretty steady at 2.4GHz uncore set to 1.2v (low as my MB will go!) with a 4.2GHz core clock at about 1.3v.


The system will be a tad snappier with higher uncore, but you also need ram speed to go with it.

right now I'm testing some ridiculous timings of 10-11-10-27 1T 2000MHz.









Funny though, it does better than 1600MHZ 9 9 9 24.

EDIT,

10-11-10-27 doesn't work getting stable, but 11-11-11-30 so far so good. Gross.









Need 3 sticks of these: BLT8G3D1608ET3LX0


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> right now I'm testing some ridiculous timings of 10-11-10-27 1T 2000MHz.doh.gif
> 
> Funny though, it does better than 1600MHZ 9 9 9 24.


2K10111027 is faster? In what circumstances?

I've never tried overclocking my RAM, other than a 1T setting. Might be worth a shot, it's a 4x3GB Crucial Ballistix kit.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> 2K10111027 is faster? In what circumstances?
> 
> I've never tried overclocking my RAM, other than a 1T setting. Might be worth a shot, it's a 4x3GB Crucial Ballistix kit.


so far 11-11-11-30 2000MHz is faster than 9-9-9-24-1600MHz in aida memory benchmark and 3dmark physics.

Just running hyperPI to see if the 11s 2000MHz is stable.

EDIT,

Faster in HyperPI too:


----------



## gofasterstripes

I'm running
http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/blt4g3d1608dt1tx0

at these settings:









Is it worth changing anything do you think?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Change your timings to 7-7-7-24, see if you post. If not, try same timings with 1.55v.


----------



## gofasterstripes

OK - so I just tried [email protected] just to see what results it returns:

Shows a boost from 890CB to 906. I can't detect a difference with 3D mark yet.










There's a lot of confusing info about DDR3 voltages, can I just leave it at 1.56v?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

yes, 1.56v is fine.


----------



## gofasterstripes

There's something odd going on, my scores have gone back up to 920ish at the same settings, which is where I thought they were at anyway! Must have toggled something....


----------



## Cyrious

Well, much to my extreme irritation, my Xeon decided that running at 191mhz bclock wasnt for it and bluescreened (0a). Looking at the x58 overclocking bluescreen code list, I see that that corresponds to an unstable IMC/QPI, with the solution being to boost voltages.

Well, my problem lies within the fact that intel decided it was a Grade-A idea to put the IMC and QPI/Uncore voltages in the memory subsystem screen, and that at 191mhz even setting the memory profile thing to anything other than Auto results in failure to post. Guess what only unlocks when the memory profile is set to anything other than auto?







What I think it's also having issues with is the fact the CPU is ignoring the lowest normal QPI link multiplier i'm trying to get it to run at, so at 191mhz its pushing 8ghz

Welp, looks like im stuck at 3.8ghz until i get a better chip. It's sad too because I know this board can really go for it with a working chip too. I am seriously not having much luck with these damn chips.

Edit: Just checked my 4ghz validation with this chip it was running on a lower QPI link speed. Turns out that going manual on the memory control forces the QPI link to the x22 multiplier for some godforsaken reason, which in turn caps my overclock. Ugh, I'll have to continue tweaking tomorrow see if I can find a combination of settings that would allow IMC/QPI voltage control while not letting the link speed derp out.


----------



## gofasterstripes

@haha1 Just tested going from 3200 to 2400MHz uncore at 1600MHz RAM.

It's:

4% slower in CB R15
0.8% Slower in 3D Mark Overall Score
1% Slower in 3D Mark CPU

This is at 4GHz Core.

@MrTOOSHORT

I have tried 77724 and 88824 and also the 3 available "Performance Enhance" settings in the Gigabyte BIOS and also combinations of them. There seems to be no correlation between the settings and performance now?! Do you think this is because many of the timings are on AUTO, so the motherboard is recalculating the other timings to present the same data rate to the RAM?

Sitting pretty again at 920CB's [4GHZ, 3200MHz, [email protected]] This is an OK score I think.


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The system will be a tad snappier with higher uncore, but you also need ram speed to go with it.
> 
> right now I'm testing some ridiculous timings of 10-11-10-27 1T 2000MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny though, it does better than 1600MHZ 9 9 9 24.
> 
> EDIT,
> 
> 10-11-10-27 doesn't work getting stable, but 11-11-11-30 so far so good. Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need 3 sticks of these: BLT8G3D1608ET3LX0


Could try some older Mushkin Redline. I got 9-11-11-28 @ 2133 out of 7-8-7-24 @1600 SPD. Would be better but I had them paired with AMD 8gb sticks that were 10-11-11-30-52 @2133 SPD. Both stayed at 1.65v. Mushkin Redline 999000, and 996999 are good they will boot with just about anything you throw at them lol.


----------



## gofasterstripes

9+11+11+28 = 59
7+8+7+24 = 46

2133/59 = 36.1
1600/46 = 34.8

36.1/34.8 = 1.037

By my "dead rekoning" you'd net a <4% mixed use improvement in memory tasks. How does that stack up against what you observed, @MCCSolutions?


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> 9+11+11+28 = 59
> 7+8+7+24 = 46
> 
> 2133/59 = 36.1
> 1600/46 = 34.8
> 
> 36.1/34.8 = 1.037
> 
> By my "dead rekoning" you'd net a <4% mixed use improvement in memory tasks. How does that stack up against what you observed, @MCCSolutions?


(CL/(freq-in-MHZ) * 1000) = timing in ns

(7/1600) * 1000= 4.37ns
(9/2133) *1000= 4.21ns

Compared to 11-11-11-30 Stable* = 5.5ns

9-11-11-28 @ 2133


----------



## MCCSolutions

Could go further and get the True Latency (CL x CCTns)

9x4.21= 37.89ns
7x4.67= 30.59ns
*11x5.5= 60.5ns*


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> By my "dead rekoning" you'd net a <4% mixed use improvement in memory tasks. How does that stack up against what you observed, @MCCSolutions?


Unless your not talking about my post and are talking about my own clocks comparatively lol









lol

Well other than the general improvement in Boot time and tasking here are the benches:

My original config was: @ 10-11-11-30 46 2133 Because I have two mixed Ram sets and the 2x8GB set will not do the 2x4GB sets SPD or XMP. My main goal was to increase my ram from 16Gb to 24Gb which I did.











New config: @ 9-11-11-28 2133



I havent used the 7-8-7-24 Set alone in a rig in a few years, let me see if I can dig up a bench....


----------



## gofasterstripes

So that's an 11% improvement in the total system performance, though this is also a function of available;e RAM for the benches [and perhaps disc cache size also changed].

Good upgrade.

I take it you don't have a more CPU+RAM constrained benchmark for comparison? Eg Handbrake or CBench


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> So that's an 11% improvement in the total system performance, though this is also a function of available;e RAM for the benches [and perhaps disc cache size also changed].
> 
> Good upgrade.
> 
> I take it you don't have a more CPU+RAM constrained benchmark for comparison? Eg Handbrake or CBench


No Baseline for Handbreak so its really not a good choice and I ran it anyway for the heck of it, Never Bumped my ram from 3GB(Chrome uses more).

Results 5:21 1080P MP4 Encode in 1:12 @ Avg 103.220619 fps

HandBrake 1.0.2 (2017012200) - 64bit
OS: Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.10586.0 - 64bit
CPU: AMD FX(tm)-9590 Eight-Core Processor
Ram: 24488 MB,
GPU Information:
AMD Radeon R9 200 Series - 21.19.413.0
AMD Radeon R9 200 Series - 21.19.413.0
Screen: 5760x1080
[13:20:12] work: average encoding speed for job is 103.220619 fps

CBench is Linux, No dual boot on this rig only V-Session on my Server. Not playing in sandbox.

CineBenchr However:



MaxxMem2:



All this benching makes me want to OC my CPU lol


----------



## gofasterstripes

Seriously @MCCSolutions, thanks. By CBench I meant Cinebench, sorry. I didn't know there was a CBench!


----------



## 99belle99

Here is my R15 scores

Xeon X5660 @4.2Ghz.

R9 Fury X stock.

6GB 1600MHz RAM

http://s1214.photobucket.com/user/Kelticwarrior00/media/Bench_1.jpg.html


----------



## gofasterstripes

Nice. Speeds and feeds? [BCLK, Uncore, RAM etc etc]


----------



## 99belle99

21 multi, 200 blck, 3200 uncore, 1600MHz and 7,7,7,20 2T


----------



## gofasterstripes

That's interesting, I *think* it's a few more than most scores at 4.2GHz.... I'm going to see if I can pass CB at 4.2 without changing my Volts.....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Leaving it @4.2GHz 1.25v and 3600MHz uncore 1.25v.

And 24GBs of ram @2000MHz *11-11-11-30 1T* 1.5v.









Benching @4.6GHz and 4000 Uncore with 1.35v for both is more than enough.

Only have a 240 rad for a Titan X and x5675, so heats an issue.









Thread has come alive again!


----------



## MCCSolutions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Seriously @MCCSolutions, thanks. By CBench I meant Cinebench, sorry. I didn't know there was a CBench!


Lol we were talking about RAM timings dont wonder off lol. I will whip out my EVGA x58 4 way classy soon lol


----------



## dagget3450

I've been lazy on my SR2. Been gaming more on it lately. I really should tweak it more, since i've left many settings alone and just down clocked it some to be game stable in stead of max performance.

4.2 on cpu nets 1900ish on cinebench.


4.4 netted about 2k


I've never pushed more than that due to messing with x79/x99. These x58 xeons really do well except in badly coded games that are single thread based. Even then it can be acceptable for a casual gaming experience.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Beastly dagget3450!


----------



## MCCSolutions

For Grabs









http://www.overclock.net/t/1622584/evga-x58-classified-4-way-sli-hardmodded-zeon-x5650#post_25824767


----------



## haha1

After a few hours of tinkering, and the exchange of a few swear words, I've reached the best my X5675 will do with reasonable voltages.

4.2GHz core @ 1.31v
3.4GHz uncore @ 1.31v
DDR3-2000 11-11-11-27 @ 1.6v

Definitely a lemon of a chip compared to others, but it's still no slouch compared to my even worse clocking X5560


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haha1*
> 
> After a few hours of tinkering, and the exchange of a few swear words, I've reached the best my X5675 will do with reasonable voltages.
> 
> 4.2GHz core @ 1.31v
> 3.4GHz uncore @ 1.31v
> DDR3-2000 11-11-11-27 @ 1.6v
> 
> Definitely a lemon of a chip compared to others, but it's still no slouch compared to my even worse clocking X5560


not sure its a lemmon my 5675 does [email protected] ish i havet pushed memory hard tho id lower your memory and unicore etc and get cpu as high as possable then work on the other stuff. Lol after watching you guys now i got the itch to toy with my xeon see how far she will go im having doubts it will go much higher on this aio cooler i have on it.


----------



## AlxMrx

I got my W3690 running rock solid with HT disabled, and now I tried to find a rock solid clock with HT on. My results are:

HT off - 4537 MHz @ 1.350v
HT on - 4429 MHz @ 1.375v

The vcore with HT on is still not optimized, maybe could be a bit lower. The difference in temp is around 8°C, but only the max temp under stress test, minimum temp is the same.
Which one is better to use for a daily setup? I use my rig for gaming, few video rendering, sometimes game broadcasting.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

well more threads will help with video editing and game broadcasting


----------



## gofasterstripes

At those clocks - definitely keep HT on.


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haha1*
> 
> After a few hours of tinkering, and the exchange of a few swear words, I've reached the best my X5675 will do with reasonable voltages.
> 
> 4.2GHz core @ 1.31v
> 3.4GHz uncore @ 1.31v
> DDR3-2000 11-11-11-27 @ 1.6v
> 
> Definitely a lemon of a chip compared to others, but it's still no slouch compared to my even worse clocking X5560


Wow thats a better score than my 4.4/4.6 turbo results in cinebench. Is there some secret to scoring higher in cinebench?


----------



## gofasterstripes

P'rolly a 200MHz BCLK. Also, Uncore speeds and RAM. It's a test case of data streaming AND number crunching, in effect.


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> P'rolly a 200MHz BCLK. Also, Uncore speeds.


I run 200mhz BCLK and 3Ghz Uncore.I guess i should look at my ram


----------



## Norxic

so got my x5670 stable at 21x219 (4,6Ghz) @ 1,376V. 4,7Ghz runs prime with 1,392v but in games i get graficcard problems. I can push the pcie frequence all I want, it wont be stable.
Wayne, 4,6Ghz @ 1,376V is not to bad^^

Fun fact: the straight multi mythos that they are unstable is right by my cpu. Multi 22 and i didnt geht 4,6ghz stable with 1,43v.


----------



## biZuil

I think pushing the PCI-E frequency is the opposite way to stabilize in this case.
Try bumping up the IOH voltage


----------



## Norxic

I tryed modt of the voltages, but pcie frequence was the only setting that helped. 100-108mhz Driver crash after 5min (wayne if graficcard oc or stock). 112mhz runs hours without any problems.
But I can try it the next days. IOH is a little bit ober 1,2v (i mean 1,24v or 1,26v)if I am correct. So yout tip is to raise it nearer to 1,3v?


----------



## haha1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> not sure its a lemmon my 5675 does [email protected] ish i havet pushed memory hard tho id lower your memory and unicore etc and get cpu as high as possable then work on the other stuff. Lol after watching you guys now i got the itch to toy with my xeon see how far she will go im having doubts it will go much higher on this aio cooler i have on it.


I've found that the core voltage needs aren't really affected by the uncore clocks and voltages. I did the core clock first, followed by the uncore, then the memory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Wow thats a better score than my 4.4/4.6 turbo results in cinebench. Is there some secret to scoring higher in cinebench?


No black magic going on here, I've just carefully optimized every aspect of the chip that I could. The uncore frequency alone (2,4GHz to 3.4GHz) alone took my score from 917 to 963, I'd start there. I don't know if BCLK has any affect, I've only ever ran this chip at 200 BCLK.


----------



## haha1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norxic*
> 
> I tryed modt of the voltages, but pcie frequence was the only setting that helped. 100-108mhz Driver crash after 5min (wayne if graficcard oc or stock). 112mhz runs hours without any problems.
> But I can try it the next days. IOH is a little bit ober 1,2v (i mean 1,24v or 1,26v)if I am correct. So yout tip is to raise it nearer to 1,3v?


Could you post the rest of your clocks and voltages? You definitely aren't helping yourself by toying with the PCI-E bus frequency. You should only have to mess with the core voltage, uncore voltage (sometimes called QPI voltage), and sometimes the CPU PLL voltage, along with the settings for spread spectrum and vdroop. Everything else can usually be left on auto. Have you looked at any X58 overclocking guides?


----------



## Norxic

yeah, in some they write that a little bit raising from pcie frequence is not bad and can help that games run smooth and stable. Prime is not my problem, that runs hours without crash, fallout 4, gta 5 and shadows of mordor too. dying light and witcher 3 crash after 5min (most times earlier) with lower pcie frquence.
It's a second system, not my main so I work with x58 since 1 or 2 weeks and with the xeon since 3days. So I have my problems with the x58 specific problems.
Normaly i overclock all intel cpus sinde chipset z68, so i have no compareable experience. X58 is in a few ways totaly different from oc and the oc behavior. Dont fear I am no oc noob, but this is the oldest system I oced since a looooong time^^.


----------



## Norxic

Ok settings (all test settings, nothing final. I tryed to get the games stable. Read from a few ways to do that and tryed it):
multi 21
bclk 219mhz
prie frequency 112mhz (stock 100mhz)
cpu vcore 1,4v (1,376v cpu-z and hwinfo)
qpi/vtt voltage 1,335v (can go lower, raised it to test)
cpu pll 1,9v (1,8 -2v in reviews so i tested it with 1,9v)
pcie 1,54v (stock 1,5v)
qpi pll 1,26v (stock 1,1v)
ioh core 1,26v (stock 1,1v)
ich i/o 1,62v (stock 1,5v)
ich core 1,26v (stock 1,1v)
dram voltage 1,62v
llc 1 (have the option between auto, normal, 1 and 2)
board is a x58a-ud3r rev. 2 (I never found a spread specteum option in the bios, is the latest the FH)

tryed some settings, this was stable and now I was in the phase to test the stability when I lower some parameters.
Not so easy to describe it in english if you are bad at writing but good at reading^^. I understand all, but answering is not easy. So sry for the bad english.


----------



## haha1

Try giving these settings a try. Voltages are all a little high, but they can be lowered later. These settings should get you booted and stable

multi 23
bclk 200
uncore frequency 2400 (3000 if memory is ddr3 2000)
pcie frequency 100
cpu vcore 1,45
qpi/vtt voltage 1.25 (1.3 if uncore is 3000)
cpu pll 1,9v
pcie auto
qpi pll auto
ioh corw auto
ich i/o auto
ich core auto
dram voltage auto

Your BCLK is the most likely culprit for your instability. 219 is fairly high for an X58 board. There is a spread spectrum setting somewhere in your bios, I'm sure of it, but it may be in a different menu. Try searching your bios a little more thoroughly, it will be there, and it's probably on, which also contributes to instability. I'm not sure what's going on with your load line calibration settings having 4 options, it should be either enabled or disabled. This setting is important for maintaining stable voltages under load. What you need to do is try out each option and see which one holds your voltage closest to the voltage that you set in the bios. The fact that your current voltage is drooping as much as it is means that something isn't quite right with this setting, and that could have a lot to do with you stability.


----------



## gofasterstripes

It's strongly suggested to keep pll below 1.8 at all times. For clocks over 4ghz, lower (1.2-1.5v) pll is usually beneficial. Those core volts are also very high, try to stay below 90c!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

you guys are lucky to get the high clocks my chip tops out at 4.4ghz with 3800mhz unicore and 1600mhz memory tho i wont push past 1.4 vcore myself.


----------



## haha1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> It's strongly suggested to keep pll below 1.8 at all times. For clocks over 4ghz, lower (1.2-1.5v) pll is usually beneficial. Those core volts are also very high, try to stay below 90c!


I've heard that argument swing both ways. My board actually doesn't allow the PLL voltage to be lowered, and I've been running at 1.9v now for a couple days while folding without any BSOD's, so I'm calling that the increased voltage helped in my case. With high overclocks, come high voltages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> you guys are lucky to get the high clocks my chip tops out at 4.4ghz with 3800mhz unicore and 1600mhz memory tho i wont push past 1.4 vcore myself.


I feel your pain! My chip will do 4.6GHz, but it takes 1.43v+! Even 4.4GHz takes me about 1.38v. Yikes!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haha1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> It's strongly suggested to keep pll below 1.8 at all times. For clocks over 4ghz, lower (1.2-1.5v) pll is usually beneficial. Those core volts are also very high, try to stay below 90c!
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that argument swing both ways. My board actually doesn't allow the PLL voltage to be lowered, and I've been running at 1.9v now for a couple days while folding without any BSOD's, so I'm calling that the increased voltage helped in my case. With high overclocks, come high voltages.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> you guys are lucky to get the high clocks my chip tops out at 4.4ghz with 3800mhz unicore and 1600mhz memory tho i wont push past 1.4 vcore myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel your pain! My chip will do 4.6GHz, but it takes 1.43v+! Even 4.4GHz takes me about 1.38v. Yikes!
Click to expand...

Yea my board wont go below 1.8 either and i think auto even sets it higher like 1.85 my 4.4GHz needs 1.344 ish so i guess im lucky in that front still far better then the old 930 i had.


----------



## Norxic

the x5670 cant run multi 23 (if so, I had tryed that first^^). 22 or 24 turbo. With turbo i have da problem that a games crashes if core on thinks: " hey i can run multi 25". And I wrote about it, my cpu dont like 22.
I searched the bios in evey menü, but i didnt see spread spectrum. I can look again because I oc most time with uefi and yeah, you find the things better there. After work i can look again.
High voltage? below 90°C. I didnt hit the 75°C in prime







I use a old H100i with 2 nb pl2 @ 5v.
And your tip 1,45v? pretty much, too much. I wont to stay under 1,4 (cpuz and hwinfo). The rest at auto again? hm i dont think that will help, because this settings are near my first trys with the xeon (with 1,4v). But i can test it, but not ober 1,4v.


----------



## haha1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norxic*
> 
> the x5670 cant run multi 23 (if so, I had tryed that first^^). 22 or 24 turbo. With turbo i have da problem that a games crashes if core on thinks: " hey i can run multi 25". And I wrote about it, my cpu dont like 22.
> I searched the bios in evey menü, but i didnt see spread spectrum. I can look again because I oc most time with uefi and yeah, you find the things better there. After work i can look again.
> High voltage? below 90°C. I didnt hit the 75°C in prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a old H100i with 2 nb pl2 @ 5v.
> And your tip 1,45v? pretty much, too much. I wont to stay under 1,4 (cpuz and hwinfo). The rest at auto again? hm i dont think that will help, because this settings are near my first trys with the xeon (with 1,4v). But i can test it, but not ober 1,4v.


Trying to achieve 4.6GHz at, or under 1.4v is a very difficult task, my X5675 needs 1.43v to run 4.6GHz. Another option is to lower your BCLK to 190 and change your multiplier to 24, which should get you to about 4.56GHz. Your current BCLK is very high and is more than likely contributing to your issue. For the record, you will not hurt anything by going to 1.45v. There are many users on this forum that run 1.4v-1.45v regularly with no adverse effects. The only thing you need to worry about while overclocking this chip is heat, which seems to be okay in your case.

Your spread spectrum isn't going to be in your UEFI menu, it is going to be deep in your bios. It's there, just look a little harder. When you find it, set it to "disabled", and that should help you achieve stability also.

The voltages I recommended be set on auto should be so because they are not related to the CPU and its overclocking, and should not have to be changed in order to achieve an overclock. Therefor, by increasing all of the voltages that you did, you are putting unnecessary strain on your motherboard. Like I said before, except in very rare circumstances, the ONLY voltages you need to be messing with are the core, uncore, and CPU PLL voltages, since those are the only voltages that relate to the CPU and its overclocking ability.


----------



## gofasterstripes

You're saying some things contrary to what has been used for a long 'ol while around these-here parts....


----------



## Norxic

I never said anything from uefi menu. I said i have a lot expreience with uefi, but that bios is not so systematic. And I said I look after work in the bios, but I mean in never read spread spectrum. I deactivate this by all overclocking, I know it's not helpful, but i didn't find it. Mayve because it's a budget board (was a gift some years ago). I can ask in the Official Club here, maybe I dindt see it or it has a other name (unlikely).
Max 75°C prime, 55°C after hours of gaming by 21-22°C average room temp.
Yeah I too think that you say some things very different to most guides.

Nope 24 multi is turbo, games crash because core 0# think's he must jump up to 25 at times. 4,8Ghz @1,376v is not stable on this core. And i never read something that it is possible by x58 to use turbo, but deactivate the +1 multi on core 0#. If it is possible to deaktivate this then i can try multi 24. If not, then the core 0# crash's games after some time.


----------



## haha1

I'm on my 3rd X58 chip, and my 2nd X58 board now, and all have been highly overclocked. I'm speaking purely from experience here! I promise!

Many of those voltages I named off as mundane come into play when overclocking on LN2 to achieve THE best overclocks, or when multiple GPU's are in use. My first board wasn't much better than yours, and I still didn't really gain anything by messing with those voltages. In fact, when I did that, it made my chipset overheat and become unstable because I was on watercooling like you are, and didn't have enough airflow to cool the motherboard with! Yikes! If your chip still isn't stable at 1.45v, that's when you begin to mess with those voltages.


----------



## Norxic

Who am I that i can say you lie? I never said that, but my problem is, why recommend the most guides qpi pll,ioh core and ich core 1,2v?
Uncore 3ghz 1,3v?^^ Mine runs 3,3ghz and was stable by 1,27-1,29v (i m not sure witch of the both settings it was) und I increased it to test if it helps with the stability.


----------



## AlxMrx

I wanted to breach that 1000 score with Cinebench R15 in a stable configuration, so I decided to push a little bit on the uncore. Here's the result:


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norxic*
> 
> I never said anything from uefi menu. I said i have a lot expreience with uefi, but that bios is not so systematic. And I said I look after work in the bios, but I mean in never read spread spectrum. I deactivate this by all overclocking, I know it's not helpful, but i didn't find it. Mayve because it's a budget board (was a gift some years ago). I can ask in the Official Club here, maybe I dindt see it or it has a other name (unlikely).
> Max 75°C prime, 55°C after hours of gaming by 21-22°C average room temp.
> Yeah I too think that you say some things very different to most guides.
> 
> Nope 24 multi is turbo, games crash because core 0# think's he must jump up to 25 at times. 4,8Ghz @1,376v is not stable on this core. And i never read something that it is possible by x58 to use turbo, but deactivate the +1 multi on core 0#. If it is possible to deaktivate this then i can try multi 24. If not, then the core 0# crash's games after some time.


Try turning off the C-states that enable the 1-2 core turbo, this will limit the turbo to all core x24.


----------



## Norxic

i never had the c states active at the moment, but the core0# +1 turbo is still there.
Everything that can save power is actually deactivated. So I don't know what you mean.

Edit: oh i forgot i flashen yesterday the bios new. The guy who used the board befor me made some mistakes by flashing and so I had bios problems (like no spread spectrum option). Maybe it works now after the flashing. I try it


----------



## Krazeswift

My best so far and pretty happy with that score if I'm honest.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazeswift*
> 
> My best so far and pretty happy with that score if I'm honest.


nice work i managed to get over 1000 also i thk i was at 4600mhz but i dont have fast memory.


----------



## Retrorockit

Thanks to the info. you guys provided about the unlocked Xeons I've acquired a Dell T3500 workstation with W3690 CPU. Of course it has the Dell locked BIOS, but that hasn't stopped me before.My old Dell Dimension E520 with QX800 benches at 3.73Hz and has validations at 4GHz.
I got it cheap (no extra charge for the included dust bunnys inside).


----------



## AlxMrx

You guys always push your chips over the max as intel spec. I'm a bit scared to do it, that's why I keep mine at 1.368v, don't wanna destroy it


----------



## OrangeRaptor

x5660 for 30 bucks on ebay. Should I go for it?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> x5660 for 30 bucks on ebay. Should I go for it?


Only if it's in working condition.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

What about this Motherboard


----------



## GENXLR

yeahhhhh no


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Ok then. well what would be a viable option so that it stays under 100 including the cpu.


----------



## GENXLR

X58 motherboards are expensive and hard to get, it's unlikely you'll stay under 100 at all

i could possibly sell you a board but it has 1 bad ram channel, just so you know


----------



## Bal3Wolf

well problem most good x58 boards are going for 100+ alone people know they can get xeons and make decent rigs out of the older x58s now.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> X58 motherboards are expensive and hard to get, it's unlikely you'll stay under 100 at all
> 
> i could possibly sell you a board but it has 1 bad ram channel, just so you know


What board? I dont mind if one ram channel is bad. I


----------



## GENXLR

ASUS P6T


----------



## GENXLR

So i saw someone else get to 4Ghz on the IMC, I'd like mine at 4Ghz too, how did you get it stable, i couldn't get mine stable until maybe about 1.4v VTT which is suicide if i recall?


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> So i saw someone else get to 4Ghz on the IMC, I'd like mine at 4Ghz too, how did you get it stable, i couldn't get mine stable until maybe about 1.4v VTT which is suicide if i recall?


I got mine stable at 4.0GHz with 1.35v on the VTT, I also had 1.4v in the past with my old i7-920 and I can say it's not really suicidal


----------



## GENXLR

nehalem and westmere IMC's are wildly different!!! you can't compare the voltages

1.4v still not stable, should i use VTT LLC?


----------



## brettjv

@kana-maru Why U No Put Me In Club?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/10050_50#post_25687625

Hey guys still have the question about voltages. I have a R3Extreme ... is there any way to just bump up the 'base' voltage and then still get the same + V added as the multiplier shifts up on load?

I would REALLY love if thing would idle at like 1.0V and then 'shift upwards' to the 1.30 as the multi goes up under load. Or are we stuck with running 1.3 all the dang time even when clocks are down at idle?

If it's not possible via BIOS, is it possible via Software? I remember there was a tool I manually did this with for my old A64 back circa 2005.


----------



## GENXLR

it's not possible, i tried looking at my board, we'd need a board with dynamic vcore(which do exist, idk by whom)

also i think you might be thinking of throttlestop?

I just use C-States since it does similar by turning CPU components off, my idle is like 28c xD


----------



## brettjv

@kanamaru
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> it's not possible, i tried looking at my board, we'd need a board with dynamic vcore(which do exist, idk by whom)
> 
> also i think you might be thinking of throttlestop?
> 
> I just use C-States since it does similar by turning CPU components off, my idle is like 28c xD


But they very much DO have 'dynamic V-core' ... you see it working when voltage is set to 'auto'









What I wanted was for it to work the same way as when it's set to auto, but with a +V offset to the base voltage ... so if it would normally go 1000mV idle to 1150 at full load, I could do an offset of like 150mV so it'd go 1150mV idle to 1300mV full load. Seems like a simple concept.

No I'm not thinking throttlestop, i've used that on my gaming lappie, this was a different tool for A64 chips. You could set specific volts for each multi (there were way fewer multi's on those).

If you can't via bios, anyone heard of a software that could?

I have C-state enabled, my chip still idles pretty warm even at 1.28V ... around 40C with H8Oi. Then again it doesn't go above like 54C in the worst torture tests, so that's nice.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> it's not possible, i tried looking at my board, we'd need a board with dynamic vcore(which do exist, idk by whom)
> 
> also i think you might be thinking of throttlestop?
> 
> I just use C-States since it does similar by turning CPU components off, my idle is like 28c xD


You just have to find the right board. I know my own DX58SO allows for dynamic Vcore, hell I use it in conjunction with my overclock to stabilize things.


----------



## Retrorockit

I've got my Dell T3500/W3690 mostly built. I put the 3 hard drives into the 2 floppy bays, removed the HDD tray over the CPU and got a TR Macho 120 cooler to fit. 850W PSU. I still need to heatsink the VRMs.

My last overclock was a QX6800 and it took a lot of voltage to hit 4GHz. 1.5875V.

I would like to try for 4.5GHz on the W3690. What sort of voltage will it take? What's too much ? I will be using Throttlestop to overclock, any particular settings I should know about? What's a good temperature limit for these? Does the voltage adjust itself in the CPU or is that a MB feature?

Sorry for so many questions but I'm totally new to X58.


----------



## the finisher

I think because your cpu has a unlocked muti you can overclock. But I have no idea how to OC a Dell.

I'm sure someone around here has some good ideas though.









Does you bios provide for bclock adjustments? And most OC boards have many adjustments for many different voltages.
These are important for any meaningful overclocking on X58.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I've got my Dell T3500/W3690 mostly built. I put the 3 hard drives into the 2 floppy bays, removed the HDD tray over the CPU and got a TR Macho 120 cooler to fit. 850W PSU. I still need to heatsink the VRMs.
> 
> My last overclock was a QX6800 and it took a lot of voltage to hit 4GHz. 1.5875V.
> 
> I would like to try for 4.5GHz on the W3690. What sort of voltage will it take? What's too much ? I will be using Throttlestop to overclock, any particular settings I should know about? What's a good temperature limit for these? Does the voltage adjust itself in the CPU or is that a MB feature?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions but I'm totally new to X58.


This is my W3690 with HT off: http://valid.x86.fr/wcmk0z, and with HT on: http://valid.x86.fr/pvcm9s
Max voltage as per Intel spec is 1.375, you should set the cpu voltage in bios for a good oc.
My temps are around 20-24°C in idle, and 48-52°C in gaming, but I reached 68-72°C under stress test with IBT


----------



## GoatHunter

Got around to tinkering with my x5680 again. Got this baby to 4.6ghz 1.43v, qpi/dram 1.2v ram 1.5v 9-9-9-24-1T. Also cleaned out my rad since I haven't done it in quite some time. HUGE difference in temps. I was hitting 80c+ before at 4.4ghz 1.38v, seems cleaning it out got me a good 10c+ cooler! But damn from 1.38v - 1.43 volts just to get another 200mhz.


Hopefully this baby will last me another year or two or three!
http://valid.x86.fr/un65x3


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> @kana-maru Why U No Put Me In Club?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/10050_50#post_25687625
> 
> Hey guys still have the question about voltages. I have a R3Extreme ... is there any way to just bump up the 'base' voltage and then still get the same + V added as the multiplier shifts up on load?
> 
> I would REALLY love if thing would idle at like 1.0V and then 'shift upwards' to the 1.30 as the multi goes up under load. Or are we stuck with running 1.3 all the dang time even when clocks are down at idle?
> 
> If it's not possible via BIOS, is it possible via Software? I remember there was a tool I manually did this with for my old A64 back circa 2005.


Offset voltage is the closest thing you will get to what you want - you just cannot set the lower limit as this must be determined elsewhere.

You can get very close to 1v at idle if you use the turbo multi - from memory my vcore offset is ~0.15 and this means almost 1.1v vCore and 1.368 under load @ 4.45 (RIIIG & x5670).


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> Offset voltage is the closest thing you will get to what you want - you just cannot set the lower limit as this must be determined elsewhere.
> 
> You can get very close to 1v at idle if you use the turbo multi - from memory my vcore offset is ~0.15 and this means almost 1.1v vCore and 1.368 under load @ 4.45 (RIIIG & x5670).


So there IS a simple +V offset you can set, then the voltage will ramp up from there as it usually would (relatively-speaking to stock+offset) in response to multi? So you can leave vcore to auto and set the offset, and turn on the power saving 'stuff' in bios? So what is this setting 'called' in your bios?

And whats an RIIIG, I forget? I remember there was other Rampage III boards at the time besides Extreme, but don't remember what they were ...

EDIT: N/M you mean '"Gene" ... probably pretty similar bios I'd think ...


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> So there IS a simple +V offset you can set, then the voltage will ramp up from there as it usually would (relatively-speaking to stock+offset) in response to multi? So you can leave vcore to auto and set the offset, and turn on the power saving 'stuff' in bios? So what is this setting 'called' in your bios?
> 
> And whats an RIIIG, I forget? I remember there was other Rampage III boards at the time besides Extreme, but don't remember what they were ...
> 
> EDIT: N/M you mean '"Gene" ... probably pretty similar bios I'd think ...


Yeap - proud Gene owner









Should just be a selector on the vcore section "offset / absolute"? Should be just above where you have been putting in your vCore value.

Can't leave it on auto unless you have a limited overclock (or no oc) otherwise it will not feed enough vCore voltage - be careful here because on mine if I have say, 1.4 as absolute vCore and then go to offset, it will be a value that is waaaay too high.

Also, if you are NOT using turbo multi's the offset vCore value will most likely need to be higher, even if you are still going to the same speed - this is because the idle speed is so much higher.

May need to select "manual" overclocking mode first?


----------



## xzamples

it's so difficult to find a good x58 motherboard for sale at a reasonable price

i want to join the x58 xeon club so bad


----------



## Zaor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*
> 
> Would it be worth it for me to spend on a X5660? Will I see a major performance leap when I play games?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zd2crRyOGi4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zd2crRyOGi4
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> it's so difficult to find a good x58 motherboard for sale at a reasonable price
> 
> i want to join the x58 xeon club so bad


If i were you i would wait for Ryzen at this point in time.No reason to go for x58 unless you own the motherboard.An 8 core cpu for $350 with a single core cpu r15 at 160 -165 cb at stock is the best course of action if the calculations of a member here are accurate taking into account floating point performance.Don't invest on x58 unless you just need to spend around $70 for the cpu,even adding money for additional cooling is debatable.My 2 cents .


----------



## Cyrious

I have a question: How many passes through memtest do you guys typically do before declaring your memory is stable? I've been having some issues with the LLC and memory with my Xeon and I'm trying to get the whole smash stabilized without having to cut further back on the bclock.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoatHunter*
> 
> Got around to tinkering with my x5680 again. Got this baby to 4.6ghz 1.43v, qpi/dram 1.2v ram 1.5v 9-9-9-24-1T. Also cleaned out my rad since I haven't done it in quite some time. HUGE difference in temps. I was hitting 80c+ before at 4.4ghz 1.38v, seems cleaning it out got me a good 10c+ cooler! But damn from 1.38v - 1.43 volts just to get another 200mhz.
> 
> 
> Hopefully this baby will last me another year or two or three!
> http://valid.x86.fr/un65x3


Good job my 5675 wont go past [email protected] even 4500 is not stable at 1.43 so i leave it at 4.4GHz 100mhz aint worth pushing over 1.45.


----------



## GENXLR

just got my x5650 stable at 4ghz @ 1.28v, looking to get 4.4 turbo working, need to find the voltage needed, gonna try 1.35 and see


----------



## GoatHunter

B
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Good job my 5675 wont go past [email protected] even 4500 is not stable at 1.43 so i leave it at 4.4GHz 100mhz aint worth pushing over 1.45.


I can go higher on the multi, but any bclk over 200 its not stable even tried 1.3-1.35 on qpi/dram still no go, make sure you have llc enabled so it doesnt drop voltage, pll i have set to 1.8v and qpi/dram to 1.2v ioh set to 1.2v and cpu to 1.43, i have all power saving features enabled too, try that and see if it works, by if your at 200bclk and can go any higher , your probably on the same boat as me, i tried 205 bclk and itll run ibt on high, but nothing higer than that, itll blue screen


----------



## GENXLR

Sounds like either the IMC or the RAM is stopping you, not the CPU

if you haven't try changing the row refresh time to like 12(x)(122 or 124, whatever), or you could bump the IMC voltage a tad, i don't recall your IMC settings


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoatHunter*
> 
> B
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Good job my 5675 wont go past [email protected] even 4500 is not stable at 1.43 so i leave it at 4.4GHz 100mhz aint worth pushing over 1.45.
> 
> 
> 
> I can go higher on the multi, but any bclk over 200 its not stable even tried 1.3-1.35 on qpi/dram still no go, make sure you have llc enabled so it doesnt drop voltage, pll i have set to 1.8v and qpi/dram to 1.2v ioh set to 1.2v and cpu to 1.43, i have all power saving features enabled too, try that and see if it works, by if your at 200bclk and can go any higher , your probably on the same boat as me, i tried 205 bclk and itll run ibt on high, but nothing higer than that, itll blue screen
Click to expand...

I'm at 210 BKK right now but lowered it to try to hit 4500 and 4600


----------



## GoatHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> I'm at 210 BKK right now but lowered it to try to hit 4500 and 4600


What's the max multi on those 5675s? I have turbo turned off and locked it at 23 x 200 for 4.6,I can go 24 for 4.8 and 25 for 5.0. I did a cinebench run at 4.8 but close to 1.5v lol too hot for me, just for tigs and giggles, close to 1100 if I remember,I'm not at home now but can pull it later


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoatHunter*
> 
> What's the max multi on those 5675s? I have turbo turned off and locked it at 23 x 200 for 4.6,I can go 24 for 4.8 and 25 for 5.0. I did a cinebench run at 4.8 but close to 1.5v lol too hot for me, just for tigs and giggles, close to 1100 if I remember,I'm not at home now but can pull it later


x25 all cores and x26 for turbo on the 5675. With my 5675 anything past 4.5 requires too much juice. 4.4 (176 at 25x) at 1.32V(ish) is the sweet spot for my usage. Sabertooth using offset - idle is 1.1V and 4.6(ish) turbo can hit 1.36V.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoatHunter*
> 
> What's the max multi on those 5675s? I have turbo turned off and locked it at 23 x 200 for 4.6,I can go 24 for 4.8 and 25 for 5.0. I did a cinebench run at 4.8 but close to 1.5v lol too hot for me, just for tigs and giggles, close to 1100 if I remember,I'm not at home now but can pull it later
> 
> 
> 
> x25 all cores and x26 for turbo on the 5675. With my 5675 anything past 4.5 requires too much juice. 4.4 (176 at 25x) at 1.32V(ish) is the sweet spot for my usage. Sabertooth using offset - idle is 1.1V and 4.6(ish) turbo can hit 1.36V.
Click to expand...

seems true for me to but anything past 4400 for me is wanting a ton im running 18gigs of memory on all 6 dimms tho but i have tried upping my ioh ich and qpi none really help.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> seems true for me to but anything past 4400 for me is wanting a ton im running 18gigs of memory on all 6 dimms tho but i have tried upping my ioh ich and qpi none really help.


Yeah...on my Sabertooth filling 6 slots ends with 5 working. ;-) So...using 3x 8GB 1.5V sticks for 24GB total. My 5660 had a weak memory controller, the 5675 seems stronger, but went with 1.5V ram because...5 out of 6.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> seems true for me to but anything past 4400 for me is wanting a ton im running 18gigs of memory on all 6 dimms tho but i have tried upping my ioh ich and qpi none really help.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...on my Sabertooth filling 6 slots ends with 5 working. ;-) So...using 3x 8GB 1.5V sticks for 24GB total. My 5660 had a weak memory controller, the 5675 seems stronger, but went with 1.5V ram because...5 out of 6.
Click to expand...

all 6 of mine work unless i tighten down my heatsink to much have 3x2gig and 3x4gig

Think i figured out my culprit to going past 4.4GHz i pushed my qpi to 1.40 ioh and ioh up a few more notches and now been a hr stress testing in occt in prime and testing in linpack without a error or crash at 1.424 vcore going to keep dialing back vcore till it crashes then see what else i can dial back shes toasting in linpack with avx 85c on hottest core strange thing occt linpack is like 5c hotter the using ibt with max memory good thing im not holding in the 80s more of a jump up then bounce back in low to mid 70s.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> all 6 of mine work unless i tighten down my heatsink to much have 3x2gig and 3x4gig
> 
> Think i figured out my culprit to going past 4.4GHz i pushed my qpi to 1.40 ioh and ioh up a few more notches and now been a hr stress testing in occt in prime and testing in linpack without a error or crash at 1.424 vcore going to keep dialing back vcore till it crashes then see what else i can dial back shes toasting in linpack with avx 85c on hottest core strange thing occt linpack is like 5c hotter the using ibt with max memory good thing im not holding in the 80s more of a jump up then bounce back in low to mid 70s.


QPI past 1.35v is dangerous on these chips. I wouldn't trust that for a 24/7 overclock. Also what is your ram configuration? 3x4gb and 3x2gb? If you're only running at 1600mhz I would see if you can use a 160 tRFC and CL1 for timings. Should be fine even if your 4gb sticks are single rank.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> all 6 of mine work unless i tighten down my heatsink to much have 3x2gig and 3x4gig
> 
> Think i figured out my culprit to going past 4.4GHz i pushed my qpi to 1.40 ioh and ioh up a few more notches and now been a hr stress testing in occt in prime and testing in linpack without a error or crash at 1.424 vcore going to keep dialing back vcore till it crashes then see what else i can dial back shes toasting in linpack with avx 85c on hottest core strange thing occt linpack is like 5c hotter the using ibt with max memory good thing im not holding in the 80s more of a jump up then bounce back in low to mid 70s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QPI past 1.35v is dangerous on these chips. I wouldn't trust that for a 24/7 overclock. Also what is your ram configuration? 3x4gb and 3x2gb? If you're only running at 1600mhz I would see if you can use a 160 tRFC and CL1 for timings. Should be fine even if your 4gb sticks are single rank.
Click to expand...

yea 3x 4gig and 3x2gig some gskill ripsaws and gskill Pi, im still playing with differnt settings so far this is longest i got it to run over 4400 on any vcore normaly it would bsod in mins of a test so one of my settings is helping.


----------



## xenkw0n

I still wouldnt leave it at 1.4v QPI for 24/7 use. And 1.64 ram voltage you should have no problem with the 160 tRFC and command rate 1 instead of 2T for the memory at 1600mhz only. Unless they arent even rated for CL9 1600mhz..


----------



## Bal3Wolf

at 1.35 now and going strong in linx looks like might be ich or ioh that is helping me not qpi,


----------



## xenkw0n

Just remembered the Pi series were some great sticks. Seriously, try 1.6v for DRAM (I would try going lower and lower, 1600mhz should be easy even with all 6 banks filled - I'm running my memory at 1800mhz 1.5v with all banks populated... They are very different sticks than yours but the IMC should handle it fine AND your memory should have NO issues running at these speeds/voltage), change tRFC to 160 and set Command Rate 1 instead of 2. Shouldn't effect your stability at all and will run the system a little easier with increased performance...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

the pi will do 1900mhz but the ripsaws wont they dont overclock very good at all will tweak timings tho cr1 and trc 160 set and holding working on getting cpu stable now. Qpi down to 1.30 and still doing ok trying to get vcore under 1.40 tho currently at 1.43 and stress testing. At 1.4+ these things are heaters lol


----------



## theedge

I followed this thread and decided to update 4 of our work computers to W3680 from i7-960.
It was easy overclocking and I'm happy with results.

http://valid.x86.fr/w6l16s


----------



## haha1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> the pi will do 1900mhz but the ripsaws wont they dont overclock very good at all will tweak timings tho cr1 and trc 160 set and holding working on getting cpu stable now. Qpi down to 1.30 and still doing ok trying to get vcore under 1.40 tho currently at 1.43 and stress testing. At 1.4+ these things are heaters lol


Oh god tell me about it









My X5675 at 4.6 with about 1.43v shot up to about 90 while benching, needless to say, I backed down the clock a bit.

My chip in particular seems to enjoy being electrocuted, I wonder if there's another voltage in the bios that affects vcore stability? Maybe now that I'm back on air cooling and have some air flow over the chipset, I may go back and play with some other voltages and see what I get... 1.344v for a 4.2 OC really doesn't set well with me.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haha1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> the pi will do 1900mhz but the ripsaws wont they dont overclock very good at all will tweak timings tho cr1 and trc 160 set and holding working on getting cpu stable now. Qpi down to 1.30 and still doing ok trying to get vcore under 1.40 tho currently at 1.43 and stress testing. At 1.4+ these things are heaters lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god tell me about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My X5675 at 4.6 with about 1.43v shot up to about 90 while benching, needless to say, I backed down the clock a bit.
> 
> My chip in particular seems to enjoy being electrocuted, I wonder if there's another voltage in the bios that affects vcore stability? Maybe now that I'm back on air cooling and have some air flow over the chipset, I may go back and play with some other voltages and see what I get... 1.344v for a 4.2 OC really doesn't set well with me.
Click to expand...

ioh and ich were settings got me stable at 4600 but like you its so hot iv flip flopped between the clc and my silverstone heligon he01 spent some time today making the hole behide my motherboard larger so i could switch out coolers easier in the old case, And it seems i managed to make my temps worse cant seem to get sub 80s even at 4.4 now lol.


----------



## haha1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> ioh and ich were settings got me stable at 4600 but like you its so hot iv flip flopped between the clc and my silverstone heligon he01 spent some time today making the hole behide my motherboard larger so i could switch out coolers easier in the old case, And it seems i managed to make my temps worse cant seem to get sub 80s even at 4.4 now lol.


It's not that I'm not stable, it's just that I need absolutely ******ed voltages to get me there, like oh-my-god-why-is-it-still-running voltages. If IOH and ICH are the answer to that, then I'll gladly eat my own words from a few posts back and toy with them a little more!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haha1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> ioh and ich were settings got me stable at 4600 but like you its so hot iv flip flopped between the clc and my silverstone heligon he01 spent some time today making the hole behide my motherboard larger so i could switch out coolers easier in the old case, And it seems i managed to make my temps worse cant seem to get sub 80s even at 4.4 now lol.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I'm not stable, it's just that I need absolutely ******ed voltages to get me there, like oh-my-god-why-is-it-still-running voltages. If IOH and ICH are the answer to that, then I'll gladly eat my own words from a few posts back and toy with them a little more!
Click to expand...

for me i couldnt even stress test 4500+ without tweaking my ich and ioh i do have all 6 dimms filled tho.


----------



## haha1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> for me i couldnt even stress test 4500+ without tweaking my ich and ioh i do have all 6 dimms filled tho.


Boy was I wrong in my previous statements about the IOH voltage. I'm currently running a small FFT instance on Prime95 at 1.3v on the same 4.2 clocks, except with a 1.24v IOH instead of the stock 1.1v. So far, so good...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haha1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> for me i couldnt even stress test 4500+ without tweaking my ich and ioh i do have all 6 dimms filled tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Boy was I wrong in my previous statements about the IOH voltage. I'm currently running a small FFT instance on Prime95 at 1.3v on the same 4.2 clocks, except with a 1.24v IOH instead of the stock 1.1v. So far, so good...
Click to expand...

thats good lol i went back to 4400, 4600 was just to hot even for everyday stuff a transcode would hit 86c lol and i didnt even let it finish makes sence tho these xeons are 32nm and 95 tdp just like a 2600k once vcore on my 2600k gets in the 1.4 range temps ramp way up. If you dont mind post your settings once your done tweaking.


----------



## GENXLR

this cpu has an offical max voltage of 1.35 per intel spec... so you can safely run it at 1.35V, so don't be afraid to use it at all o.o i have 4ghz at 1.28V and am looking to boost it to faster soon


----------



## Lundy

So I decided to lower the core count on my x5660 for better thermals and because I don't do anything aside from gaming(having 6cores also seems to confuse some games). Here are my current results:


My question is, is there anyway to use the x23 multi without turbo on the x5660? I don't have anymore leg room on the bclk, 214 seems to be the most my mobo will give. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## GENXLR

Enable Turbo, will got to 23, amke sure you limit C_state to C1 or it will go to 24 multi

It will only let you use 23 with 1 core under load and 22 under 2-3 core load, otherwise 21 multi. Unless you have a board that supports locking the multi(P6T WS)


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Enable Turbo, will got to 23, amke sure you limit C_state to C1 or it will go to 24 multi
> 
> It will only let you use 23 with 1 core under load and 22 under 2-3 core load, otherwise 21 multi. Unless you have a board that supports locking the multi(P6T WS)


Yeah I don't like how turbo works at all, good news tho I seem to been able to push the bclk further, 220mhz seems like the absolute max.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Have you guys seen any wierd issues where the gpu clock gets stuck at idle clocks when stress testing even when thermal thottleing haset been hit have had it happen at 4600.


----------



## haha1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Have you guys seen any wierd issues where the gpu clock gets stuck at idle clocks when stress testing even when thermal thottleing haset been hit have had it happen at 4600.


My old X5560 used to get a little weird at 4.0 and higher. It would downclock itself as if it had reached its power limit (which it didn't, my board is able to give much more) under load. I've had similar issues with my old 660ti where I would occasionally crash the driver and the card would get stuck at its idle speed, and a restart was the only way to fix it. I don't think it had anything to do with my CPU overclocking though.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea seems to only happen above 4400.


----------



## _KaszpiR_

I had that issue with nVidia GTX 460 - after too aggressive overclocking of the card, the video driver reported it crashed - and the card was doing quick device reset to 'safe' clocks - I'd say it was something like 150Mhz if I recall correctly - way below even default factory limits.

The crash and stuttering was immediately noticeable. But there was no influence between cpu or gpu. It might be linked to PCI-E clock speed, though.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea this was just the cpu overclocking the x58 is fun and annoying lol at the same time i was toying with stuff and noticed if c1e etc and speedstep is off i can use less voltage.


----------



## haha1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> yea this was just the cpu overclocking the x58 is fun and annoying lol at the same time i was toying with stuff and noticed if c1e etc and speedstep is off i can use less voltage.


Interesting. I can't say I've ever tried without the power saving options since this computer more or less stays on 24/7. I'll definitely play around with that, I'm still not happy with the voltages needed to get me stable at 4.2, especially since I'd really like to be at 4.4.

And one more small quirk I noticed: voltage has very little influence on temperature, at least in my case. Is this true for anybody else? It wasn't exactly night and day on my Nehalem chips either but on my X5675 it runs hot no matter what voltage I use.


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haha1*
> 
> Interesting. I can't say I've ever tried without the power saving options since this computer more or less stays on 24/7. I'll definitely play around with that, I'm still not happy with the voltages needed to get me stable at 4.2, especially since I'd really like to be at 4.4.
> 
> And one more small quirk I noticed: voltage has very little influence on temperature, at least in my case. Is this true for anybody else? It wasn't exactly night and day on my Nehalem chips either but on my X5675 it runs hot no matter what voltage I use.


My 5650 is just the opposite. I had to juice the vcore up to 1.48 just to get 4400. The max temp during Linx was only 85C, and an average operating temp of 35-40C while playing Witcher 3. I would keep it at 4400, but the voltage scares me. I feel like it might damage the board for everyday use even though my temps are well in the safe zone. I keep it at 4200 @ vcore 1.34 for daily use.


----------



## haha1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> My 5650 is just the opposite. I had to juice the vcore up to 1.48 just to get 4400. The max temp during Linx was only 85C, and an average operating temp of 35-40C while playing Witcher 3. I would keep it at 4400, but the voltage scares me. I feel like it might damage the board for everyday use even though my temps are well in the safe zone. I keep it at 4200 @ vcore 1.34 for daily use.


Have you tried increasing your IOH voltage? It took me 1.36v to stabilize 4.2 with the IOH setting on auto, but increasing it to 1.2v allowed me to decrease the core voltage to about 1.31v. HUUUUGE difference. I'm also able to run my uncore at 1.2v at 2.4 where it took about 1.225v before.


----------



## haha1

Quick question.

Has anybody here lapped their Xeons? I'm considering lapping mine due to my coolest core running at 68 under load, and my hottest running at 86 under load. Quite the difference, and that's with a Scythe Fuma, which is a pretty substantial cooler. I don't feel like I should be running that hot on my hottest core at 4.2GHz, since the cooler I'm using is supposedly only 3 degrees behind a Noctua NH-D15...


----------



## gofasterstripes

Very slightly, just a few drags until the whole surface contacted the sandpaper. It didn't make a lot of difference, though perhaps it brought my temp spread down a couple. I think the die on these chips is not very symmetrical in heat output, especially if you only use one QPI link and then run a high voltage on the core and uncore, some cores are then adjacent to very hot things and some are next to a part of the die that is doing nothing.

Either way, it's worth trying, at least if you can hold the thing flat.... I did a heatsink once and it was worse after because it ended up with an even curve :/

Most people see 6-10C spread, especially under load.

Generally, and this is related to the above comments about 4.4GHz+ and heat, these chips are optimised for their intended operating frequency, so though they will run well beyond it, the thermals get pretty wild at that point...


----------



## Cyrious

Hmm, why do i get the feeling leaving turbo on for my Xeon has been the source of instability I've spent the last 2 weeks hunting for?


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haha1*
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> Has anybody here lapped their Xeons? I'm considering lapping mine due to my coolest core running at 68 under load, and my hottest running at 86 under load. Quite the difference, and that's with a Scythe Fuma, which is a pretty substantial cooler. I don't feel like I should be running that hot on my hottest core at 4.2GHz, since the cooler I'm using is supposedly only 3 degrees behind a Noctua NH-D15...


Let us know if you will do it, I was thinking about lapping mine too


----------



## Qiko

Starting to play around with my xeon this long weekend running on air. Starting with overclocking the CPU. But not sure how to properly bench the CPU. I only ran IBT 10 passes standard, Prime95 1st pass Small FFTs, and HyperPi 32M.

How long do you run your benchmark? What apps? How does CPU PLL work? Also, is uncore freq still 1.5 - 2 times memory speed? Or any tips?

My Settings so far:
CPU *x5675 - threads enable*
CPU Freq *4021.6MHz*
CPU Ratio Mutiplier *x21*
BCLK Bus Freq *191.5MHz*
DRAM Freq *DDR3-1149MHz (574.5MHz) 8-8-8-24 (32) 2T*
UCLK Freq *Auto*
NB Frequency CPUz *3064.1MHz*
QPI Link Data Rate *Auto (3447.1MHz)*

CPU Voltage *1.20625V (Load 1.216V)*
CPU PLL Voltage *1.70925V*
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage *Auto (Sensor 1.237V)*
DRAM Bus Voltage *1.28 (Sensor 1.283V*)

Thanks everyone,


----------



## GENXLR

set your PLL to 1.65 and forget about it, might help stability at high clocks and reduce a little bit of temps.

Run IBT, best way to stress your CPU, but run it on veryhigh or max

i set uncore to 2x, huge performance increase and needs less voltage

that ram speed is awful, at 1149 mhz you should be able to be at 1T with 8-8-8-24 or 9-9-9-24


----------



## Bal3Wolf

not all boards let you lower the pll that low like my board starts at 1.80 and goes up.


----------



## GENXLR

he's already at 1.7, pretty sure it goes lower


----------



## Qiko

@ Bal3Wolf
I know what you mean, unfortunately I am unable to use a 1.8x or 1.5x uncore. Can only start with 2x uncore freq. and above.

@ GENXLR Thx
Made some changes and lowered the PLL. Also, removed auto from my QPI and changed mem timings.

CPU *x5675 - threads enable*
CPU Freq *4021.6MHz*
CPU Ratio Mutiplier *x21*
BCLK Bus Freq *191.5MHz*
DRAM Freq *DDR3-1149MHz (574.5MHz) 8-8-8-24 1T*
UCLK Freq *2298*
NB Frequency CPUz *2298.1MHz*
QPI Link Data Rate *Auto (3447.1MHz)*

CPU Voltage *1.20625V (Load 1.216V)*
CPU PLL Voltage *1.65V (sensor 1.654V)*
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage *1.2V (Sensor 1.171V)*
DRAM Bus Voltage *1.28 (Sensor 1.283V)*

What is the lowest CPU VTT voltage I can pick? 1.2V the lowest?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qiko*
> 
> @ Bal3Wolf
> I know what you mean, unfortunately I am unable to use a 1.8x or 1.5x uncore. Can only start with 2x uncore freq. and above.
> 
> @ GENXLR Thx
> Made some changes and lowered the PLL. Also, removed auto from my QPI and changed mem timings.
> 
> CPU *x5675 - threads enable*
> CPU Freq *4021.6MHz*
> CPU Ratio Mutiplier *x21*
> BCLK Bus Freq *191.5MHz*
> DRAM Freq *DDR3-1149MHz (574.5MHz) 8-8-8-24 1T*
> UCLK Freq *2298*
> NB Frequency CPUz *2298.1MHz*
> QPI Link Data Rate *Auto (3447.1MHz)*
> 
> CPU Voltage *1.20625V (Load 1.216V)*
> CPU PLL Voltage *1.65V (sensor 1.654V)*
> QPI/DRAM Core Voltage *1.2V (Sensor 1.171V)*
> DRAM Bus Voltage *1.28 (Sensor 1.283V)*
> 
> What is the lowest CPU VTT voltage I can pick? 1.2V the lowest?


funny my board will use any unicore i set really even same clock as memory, i have the same cpu as you i was able to get clocks below stable on the below vcores each cpu and board is differnt tho and i really need a bigger aio to keep it real cool at the higher vcores.

4600 stable on 1.46 vcore
4500 stable on 1.432
4400 1.36 vcore
4200 on 1.30 vcore
4000 on 1.24 vcore


----------



## Qiko

The NH-D15 works pretty well so far as cooling but ambient temps around 60F. Will see when summer swings by, 70F-80F.

Aiming for 4200GHz too. Atm, trying to figure out the QPI voltage. Been reading up on CPU VTT for xeons and not sure if I can go lower than 1.2V. My Bios turns red once I set it lower.


----------



## xenkw0n

The NH-D15 is one of the best air coolers. I only use a NH-U14S and it works great on my 6800k at 4.1ghz and my W3680 at 4.2ghz.


----------



## haha1

So while I was testing a 4.4ghz OC again, I managed to get it stable at 1.4125v, which is quite a bit more juice needed than my 4.2ghz OC, which took 1.325v. Ouch. However, this sparked an idea. If going from 4.2ghz to 4.4ghz took that much more voltage, then how much voltage would a 4.0ghz overclock take? So I tested it, and managed to land on 1.2625v, with a max P95 temperature of 67 degrees on the hottest core, down from 78 degrees from 4.2ghz in the same test. Though it's definitely not the fastest speed attainable for this chip, this might just be its "happy place", and with temperatures like that, I can live with it, especially knowing I can fold on this chip with peace of mind.


----------



## Cyrious

Turns out, it was the damn turbo causing the intermittent instability. Now the question remains on whether I can get this thing back up to 4ghz without making the QPI link speed mad at me.


----------



## gofasterstripes




----------



## gofasterstripes

200 *20C/*16UC/*8R/C's enabled is a nice balance.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> 200 *20C/*16UC/*8R/C's enabled is a nice balance.


Yeah I gathered as much. Question though: How sensitive is Westmere compared to Nehalem on the whole odd/even multipliers thing? Is it worse or better about it?


----------



## GENXLR

Mine works great at the above settings, looking to tighten ram timings and if possible tighten voltages, and then work on tuning the turbo in (I'd like 4.4ghz turbo with 4ghz full load, need to check my voltages out)


----------



## gofasterstripes

All I can say is mine is rock solid at the above.


----------



## Cyrious

Cool. I'll let mine run through an idle period, then the fun begins. Hopefully (







) the QPI link speed will behave itself. I have no idea what was forcing it to run at x22, now its running at the requested x18 multi.

Oh, and if all goes well in about 2-3 weeks I should be getting a W3670 to play with. 2 more cores and a higher core clock (plus being legitimately supported by my board's current BIOS) = fun fun fun!


----------



## Qiko

Is QPI Link Data Rate the same as QPI link speed ? mine is set on auto. Is there a safe range?


----------



## Quantium40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*


Haha haven't seen this before, but correlates with my experience. Anything above 4.2Ghz becomes rather difficult as power draw skyrockets, like over 200W draw for just one. That's like two Skylakes.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qiko*
> 
> Is QPI Link Data Rate the same as QPI link speed ? mine is set on auto. Is there a safe range?


Yep, its how fast the CPU talks to the chipset, or in the case of a 2P (or more system) how fast the CPUs will talk to each other. As for the safe range, set it to the lowest multiplier/setting the system allows (typically 4.8GT/s or x16 multiplier, whatever your BIOS presents for that) if you're overclocking, and if you dont have any control over any of the finer settings for the QPI link (voltage and whatnot), a little under 4ghz/ 8GT/s is about as high as it will get, but that's my experience.


----------



## Qiko

Thx Cyrious
I checked my CPUz and the QPI Link currently shows 3608.2MHz for Auto. So I guess I am still under 4.8GT/s

Also, still bench testing my CPU overclocks and had my first unstable errors . After going beyond 191 BCLK, I needed to start adding more CPU voltage.

@ 193MHz BCLK, IBT failed with error. So bumped up CPU voltage a bit and it passed.
@ 195MHz BCLK. It failed again but with BSOD. Another voltage bump and it worked.
@ 200MHz BSOD more now, HyperPi and IBT fails. Having a hard time.

So far, only increasing CPU voltage. Now at 1.25V (Load 1.264V). Looks like I'm getting closer to Bal3Wolf voltage settings

Trying to figure out what other bios settings I might adjust.


----------



## Cyrious

See if you can provoke it into a bluescreen, the BSOD code can help immensely in figuring out what has gone derp and thus how to counter it.


----------



## Qiko

The bug check 124


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



BugCheck 124, {0, ffff960b25cf0028, b2000000, 5}

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: ffff960b25cf0028, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 00000000b2000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 0000000000000005, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.



Slowly bumping CPU voltage. @1.26250V (load 1.272V). Running IBT very high. Hope I can stay under 1.3V.

Also, just curious. A higher CPU multiplier uses more voltage? or a higher BCLK?


----------



## GENXLR

uhhh, thats probably IMC voltage too low


----------



## Quantium40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qiko*
> 
> The bug check 124


Could be need to mess with VTT voltage.

BSOD Codes for i7 x58 chipset
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is
on i7 45nm, usually means too little VVT/QPI for the speed of Uncore
on i7 32nm SB, usually means too little vCore
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


----------



## haha1

I sure do miss those error codes, they made OC'ing effortless in Windows 7. It's not so clear cut in Windows 10! I'm often left guessing what voltage is awry due to the very vague error messages.


----------



## Qiko

Wow, nice info. Made 2 small bumps for VTT and I'm still @1.26250V (load 1.272V), which seems to be working.

Passed IBT very High 4096MB
Passed HyperPi 0.99b 32M
Passed Prime95 Small FFTs

Currently @
CPU Freq *4209.3MHz*
BCLK Bus Freq *200.5MHz*
CPU Voltage *1.26250V (Load 1.272V)*
CPU PLL *1.20575V (sensor 1.204V)*
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage *1.21250V (Sensor 1.177V)*

Working on IBT 10 Pass Maximum 47192MB


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haha1*
> 
> I sure do miss those error codes, they made OC'ing effortless in Windows 7. It's not so clear cut in Windows 10! I'm often left guessing what voltage is awry due to the very vague error messages.


Even if you use an event viewer like "whocrashed"?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I settled for 4200mhz with lower uclk allowed me to run stock qpi volts and really not alot of drop off this winter is more like spring here this year today was 77f haset been real cold in over a month almost 2.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qiko*
> 
> Thx Cyrious
> I checked my CPUz and the QPI Link currently shows 3608.2MHz for Auto. So I guess I am still under 4.8GT/s


No, that means you're running at 7.2GT/s, think DDR memory. It's apparently using the lowest multiplier (x18) when you set it to Auto, might as well just put it on x18 so you know exactly which one it is (x18 might be represented as 4.8GT/s, the actual GT/s, or x18 - Depends on your board and sometimes the BCLK you are currently using).

That's the lowest you can set it to when using 200bclk UNLESS your board gives you the "SLOW" mode, which I strongly advice against. Still, rest assured that your QPI link when CPUz reports at 3600mhz, it's actually running well beyond 4.8 or even 6.4 GT/s (7.2GT/s). This is territory where you'll start to push your chip if you go much higher.


----------



## haha1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> No, that means you're running at 7.2GT/s, think DDR memory. It's apparently using the lowest multiplier (x18) when you set it to Auto, might as well just put it on x18 so you know exactly which one it is (x18 might be represented as 4.8GT/s, the actual GT/s, or x18 - Depends on your board and sometimes the BCLK you are currently using).
> 
> That's the lowest you can set it to when using 200bclk UNLESS your board gives you the "SLOW" mode, which I strongly advice against. Still, rest assured that your QPI link when CPUz reports at 3600mhz, it's actually running well beyond 4.8 or even 6.4 GT/s (7.2GT/s). This is territory where you'll start to push your chip if you go much higher.


I've always wondered, what voltage is responsible for handling the QPI link? Neither of my X58 boards have an obvious clear cut QPI link voltage. Not looking to push it, just curious.


----------



## Cyrious

Hmmm, turning Cstates back off should probably be on my list of things to do as well. The chip constantly bouncing in and out of C6 (which reduces CPU voltage) certainly cant be helping things.

Edit: Well, it passed 9 hours Prime95 4ghz 1.172v Small FFTs, so I got that going for me. Hopefully I've managed to dial this chip in and it will stop randomly crashing programs for no apparent reason or warning.

Edit2: And just because, a validation

http://valid.x86.fr/1pdvvm

If I really REALLY wanted to, i could go pull another 400mhz out of this chip as the board can certainly do it, but I can't go higher due to the QPI being the limiting factor.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, I thought it was stable, but BOINC keeps unexpectedly quitting for no apparent reason.

I seriously have no idea whats causing it at this point. The RAM was confirmed stable and in good condition (24hrs memtest86). The board has been run all the way from 180mhz to 220mhz in the past with an i7-930 and it ran 100% stable. The GPU is stable, and I even dialed it back a bit, and to the best of my knowledge there's no programs running that could cause boinc to crash like that. The uncore and DRAM are running at 3200/1600, with ample voltage fed to both (1.225 and 1.66v respectively), the CPU has passed multiple 9-12hr runs of prime95 with no errors, did 30 4GB passes of IBT yesterday, and none of the CPU workunits i've gotten have come back as invalid or otherwise containing errors.

What the hell man?


----------



## AlxMrx

Have you tried to turn HT off?


----------



## Cyrious

Well, I'd very much like to keep hyperthreading on, as its one of the reasons why I grabbed this Xeon: I could run it with hyperthreading on and not worry about the CPU trying to go up in flames like the 45nm i7s were trying.

I mean, I could dump some more voltage into it, I havent even crossed the threshold of 1.2v yet, but there's not a whole hell of alot I can do in the adjustments department. This board kinda sucks for that.

edit: I dunno though, maybe since it's a cut down hex-core thats rather low binned there could be some stability issues stemming from that inherent to the chip itself. Hopefully when the hex-core arrives, it will behave itself much better as its of better silicon than this quad.


----------



## AlxMrx

I'm just saying give it a try, see if you still got those crashing

Also, try to mix up your DIMMs, change their positions on the mainboard; I know it sounds weird but I started to have some crashes too in a fully stable config after I changed their positions for a dust cleaning


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Well, I thought it was stable, but BOINC keeps unexpectedly quitting for no apparent reason.
> 
> I seriously have no idea whats causing it at this point. The RAM was confirmed stable and in good condition (24hrs memtest86). The board has been run all the way from 180mhz to 220mhz in the past with an i7-930 and it ran 100% stable. The GPU is stable, and I even dialed it back a bit, and to the best of my knowledge there's no programs running that could cause boinc to crash like that. The uncore and DRAM are running at 3200/1600, with ample voltage fed to both (1.225 and 1.66v respectively), the CPU has passed multiple 9-12hr runs of prime95 with no errors, did 30 4GB passes of IBT yesterday, and none of the CPU workunits i've gotten have come back as invalid or otherwise containing errors.
> 
> What the hell man?


id test with 6gigs instead of 4 my xeon would almost always pass on very high then fail on custom you might try bumping qpi a few times and see how it works im leaning towards a memory or memory controler issue with apps crashing.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> id test with 6gigs instead of 4 my xeon would almost always pass on very high then fail on custom you might try bumping qpi a few times and see how it works im leaning towards a memory or memory controler issue with apps crashing.


My system has 6GB, I cant really test much higher than 4GB due to the OS being in the way, and like I've already said it has already passed 24hr memtest with no errors

I cant bump QPI voltage any as my board does not offer that as its own setting, and the uncore is getting 1.225v @3.6ghz already.

There's not a whole lot I can adjust on this board.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> id test with 6gigs instead of 4 my xeon would almost always pass on very high then fail on custom you might try bumping qpi a few times and see how it works im leaning towards a memory or memory controler issue with apps crashing.
> 
> 
> 
> My system has 6GB, I cant really test much higher than 4GB due to the OS being in the way, and like I've already said it has already passed 24hr memtest with no errors
> 
> I cant bump QPI voltage any as my board does not offer that as its own setting, and the uncore is getting 1.225v @3.6ghz already.
> 
> There's not a whole lot I can adjust on this board.
Click to expand...

Sounds like maybe on your board qpi is your unicore voltage bump all you can do is bump some voltages a little at a time and see what makes it stable.


----------



## Cyrious

Well then whats my voltage limit then?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

What board are you running how good is its heatsinks etc i know i can run 1.35 no problem on my board but im not really sure about yours if your running the intel in your sig its called qpi/unicore override i believe so would be same as what rest of us just call qpi.

http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-dx58so-x58-express-chipset-motherboard-review_962/3


----------



## Cyrious

DX58SO, all of the board sinks are stock, and the CPU heatsink is an H50 in push-pull. The case itself has a pair of 120mm fans on the front pulling air in. I boosted Vcore to 1.24v earlier, but the way things are going I doubt that will help much if the problem with this chip lies in the Uncore acting derp at these speeds.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

qpi typicaly is ok up to 1.35 if your running cool enough.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, I've chosen to boost uncore/QPI to 1.3v, and have cut 25mv off the core voltage, lets see what this does. I'll likely be turning down the core voltage as it seems to run fine on sub 1.2v as we go along, but it may take quite some time before the next BOINC crash happens, if it does at all. I've gone upwards of a week or more between it happening, and I expect that sometime between then and the next potential crash the W3670 should show up.


----------



## dirkdigles

Hey all -

I'm on a Gigabyte X58A-UD3R, and have been experimenting with overclocking my X5660 (mainly with many settings on 'Auto'), however I am realizing that "Auto" isn't always best on this board, as it tends to overvolt.

Unfortunately I can't figure out how to view voltages other than VCore and DDR (aside from the typical +12V, etc.) from within Win10. I particularly want to read the QPI/VTT, however there seems to be NO way to do this. Can't even read it in the BIOS (when set to 'Auto'). You can set all the important voltages, but there doesn't seem to be a place to read them.

Any ideas on this? I think the Gigabyte tuning utility would do this, but it hasn't been updated in half a decade and only appears to work on Win 7.

My goal is to get a stable 4ghz overclock without any voltages being too high, ideally running the power saving features as well - EIST, C states. Also. I'm running 24gb ram - 6 4gb sticks of DDR3-1333. I'm sure I could O/C the ram a bit and have read quite a few guides; however am curious if I need to be mindful of anything with the 24gb of ram, as most people don't seem to run all 6 slots full.


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirkdigles*
> 
> Hey all -
> 
> I'm on a Gigabyte X58A-UD3R, and have been experimenting with overclocking my X5660 (mainly with many settings on 'Auto'), however I am realizing that "Auto" isn't always best on this board, as it tends to overvolt.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't figure out how to view voltages other than VCore and DDR (aside from the typical +12V, etc.) from within Win10. I particularly want to read the QPI/VTT, however there seems to be NO way to do this. Can't even read it in the BIOS (when set to 'Auto'). You can set all the important voltages, but there doesn't seem to be a place to read them.
> 
> Any ideas on this? I think the Gigabyte tuning utility would do this, but it hasn't been updated in half a decade and only appears to work on Win 7.
> 
> My goal is to get a stable 4ghz overclock without any voltages being too high, ideally running the power saving features as well - EIST, C states. Also. I'm running 24gb ram - 6 4gb sticks of DDR3-1333. I'm sure I could O/C the ram a bit and have read quite a few guides; however am curious if I need to be mindful of anything with the 24gb of ram, as most people don't seem to run all 6 slots full.


I'm running the same board you are with a x5675 at 4.0 GHz. I know what you mean about IOH. HWiNFO64 shows the temperature of the IOH, but not the voltage for me. I'm just banking on the BIOS being set to 1.100 when you choose auto.


----------



## haha1

If memory serves me correctly, the IOH voltage will be dictated by the number of PCI-E lanes being used when left on 'auto' in the bios, 1.1v for x16, 1.12v for x32, 1.14v for x48 if I recall


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirkdigles*
> 
> Hey all -
> 
> I'm on a Gigabyte X58A-UD3R, and have been experimenting with overclocking my X5660 (mainly with many settings on 'Auto'), however I am realizing that "Auto" isn't always best on this board, as it tends to overvolt.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't figure out how to view voltages other than VCore and DDR (aside from the typical +12V, etc.) from within Win10. I particularly want to read the QPI/VTT, however there seems to be NO way to do this. Can't even read it in the BIOS (when set to 'Auto'). You can set all the important voltages, but there doesn't seem to be a place to read them.
> 
> Any ideas on this? I think the Gigabyte tuning utility would do this, but it hasn't been updated in half a decade and only appears to work on Win 7.
> 
> My goal is to get a stable 4ghz overclock without any voltages being too high, ideally running the power saving features as well - EIST, C states. Also. I'm running 24gb ram - 6 4gb sticks of DDR3-1333. I'm sure I could O/C the ram a bit and have read quite a few guides; however am curious if I need to be mindful of anything with the 24gb of ram, as most people don't seem to run all 6 slots full.


You can use HWMonitor to read all the voltages within Win10.
Also, I'm running 24GB ram with 6 4GB sticks, all the slots are full and I got a 4.5 GHz oc. What timings have you got at 1333?


----------



## dirkdigles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> You can use HWMonitor to read all the voltages within Win10.
> Also, I'm running 24GB ram with 6 4GB sticks, all the slots are full and I got a 4.5 GHz oc. What timings have you got at 1333?


Timings & HWMon voltages screenshot attached - I'd guess your Asus board might be a bit more fully featured, allowing you to see more voltages in Windows.

The 24gb I'm running isn't perfectly matched - one set (3x4gb) is G.Skill and the other 3x4gb is Crucial. Hasn't caused any issues yet though. BIOS Is at stock optimized settings.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirkdigles*
> 
> Timings & HWMon voltages screenshot attached - I'd guess your Asus board might be a bit more fully featured, allowing you to see more voltages in Windows.
> 
> The 24gb I'm running isn't perfectly matched - one set (3x4gb) is G.Skill and the other 3x4gb is Crucial. Hasn't caused any issues yet though. BIOS Is at stock optimized settings.


Well, I don't see any overclock here









Anyway, I don't think it's a problem mixing up different ram as long as you repect their timings and freqs, I did it in the past with 3x2GB G.Skill Trident and 3x4GB Corsair Vengeance without any issue. But I'm not really sure you can overclock those kits there; don't know much really about Micron, but personally it was a pain trying to overclock Ripjaws DIMMs in the past.


----------



## Cyrious

OK, upping Uncore apparently hasnt had any effect, while BOINC is still running, Coretemp quit.

I think this board simply does not like this Xeon. Hopefully the W3670 will change things.


----------



## dirkdigles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Well, I don't see any overclock here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I don't think it's a problem mixing up different ram as long as you repect their timings and freqs, I did it in the past with 3x2GB G.Skill Trident and 3x4GB Corsair Vengeance without any issue. But I'm not really sure you can overclock those kits there; don't know much really about Micron, but personally it was a pain trying to overclock Ripjaws DIMMs in the past.


Not yet









The Crucial (Micron) and G.Skill kits I have should tolerate at least a mild overclock (according to others' experiences in reviews online and such); plus to reach 4ghz they'll only need to be at around DDR3-1400 or so.

In other news, I did a quick install of Win 8 just to view voltages in EasyTune 6. At default clocks, here's how things look:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> I'm running the same board you are with a x5675 at 4.0 GHz. I know what you mean about IOH. HWiNFO64 shows the temperature of the IOH, but not the voltage for me. I'm just banking on the BIOS being set to 1.100 when you choose auto.


EDIT: Bumped BCLK up to 174, DDR @ 8x, Uncore 16x.

Left QPI/VTT on Auto. Looks like it boosted to 1.34V, which is still within spec, via EasyTune. IOH Core also appears to have risen to 1.14V (set on Auto).


----------



## biZuil

You should be able to lower the Qpi/vtt down below 1.3v.

For my now dead UD3R and current UD5 @ 200 blck and 3200 uncore ive only ever needed around 1.25 to be stable, but i run it 1.29 to be sure.
With 2784 uncore you're running you should aim closer towards 1.2 Qpi/vtt voltage.


----------



## Cyrious

I wonder, would having memory subtimings be in a less than optimal state cause random program crashes even with 1.65v being fed to the DIMMs?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> I wonder, would having memory subtimings be in a less than optimal state cause random program crashes even with 1.65v being fed to the DIMMs?


Yes.


----------



## Cyrious

Oh boy, thats a fight I'm not looking forwards to. At least on the plus side I know how to wrangle the BIOS so settings actually take now. Should I post my memory timings and subtimings and let you guys have a look?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Oh boy, thats a fight I'm not looking forwards to. At least on the plus side I know how to wrangle the BIOS so settings actually take now. Should I post my memory timings and subtimings and let you guys have a look?


Just set your primary timings to what your ram can do, leave other timings on auto.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just set your primary timings to what your ram can do, leave other timings on auto.


Well, the problem is that this board (DX58SO) does not offer individual auto options. The only real auto options i have for the memory tab is Memory Performance Profiles, which goes from Auto, to full manual, to executing the XMP profile. Attemping to use the XMP profile at 200mhz bclock ends up throwing everything way the hell off balance.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I'd run slower ram frequency then when it comes to cheaper boards like Intel. Just so you are more stable. 1600Mhz? run 1333MHz then.

that's what I'd try.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, the next step down would be 1200mhz, which I've set the system to now. Really do want to get the ram to 1600 though, because it was doing that fine with the i7 that was last in this box. I have however taken note of the fact that the board default timings and subtimings are something like 33% tighter than the XMP timings and subtimings.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> OK, upping Uncore apparently hasnt had any effect, while BOINC is still running, Coretemp quit.
> 
> I think this board simply does not like this Xeon. Hopefully the W3670 will change things.


Run stock for about a week and see if it does it to rule out maybe a bad CPU.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Run stock for about a week and see if it does it to rule out maybe a bad CPU.


I'll do that if the memory re-tuning I did doesn't have an effect in preventing the random crashing.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

imc on your cpu could be bad never know it was used when you bought it correct so no telling how much use it got and how heavy of usage.


----------



## Cyrious

If all else fails, I have another one, and now that I know how to get settings to take with these chips, getting the second one set up should take a fraction as long as getting this one going.

Apparently though my attempt to force a lower memory and uncore speed both failed, as they're still running at 1600/3200 despite aiming for 1200/2400. I do hope the loosening of the memory subtimings (as well as reseating all cables and the DIMMs) helps.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It could also just be that it doesn't like your RAM. I can't get any of my Samsung RAM to run in triple channel. Really annoying since it runs lower timings than the Crucial (micron chips).


----------



## AlxMrx

So, I recently changed my ram and optimized again my oc, but I'm experiencing something strange: every day, when I power up my pc, it restart itself (shutting down) 2 times before POST. This happens every time I turn off the power to the UPS, after that everything is fine.

I don't really know what could be the problem since I can game fine and even run stress tests without issues!

Here's my settings and voltages:

CPU Ratio *x29*
BCLK Freq *155 MHz*
PCIE Freq *100 MHz*
DRAM Freq *DDR3-1865 MHz 9-10-9-28 2T*
UCLK Freq *3729 MHz*
QPI Link Data Rate *7459 MT/s*

CPU Voltage *1.35000V*
CPU PLL Voltage *1.88217V*
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage *1.30000V*

IOH Voltage *1.20616V*
IOH PCIE Voltage *1.51106V*
ICH Voltage *1.20616V*
ICH PCIE Voltage *1.51106V*

DRAM Bus Voltage *1.51106V*

It happens also with 1.375 vcore and 1.35 QPI/VTT


----------



## Bal3Wolf

did you do anything with your cpu/cpu cooler i know with my x58 if my cpu cooler is on to tight it will do that kinda boot loop then post some memory can be missing also.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> So, I recently changed my ram and optimized again my oc, but I'm experiencing something strange: every day, when I power up my pc, it restart itself (shutting down) 2 times before POST. This happens every time I turn off the power to the UPS, after that everything is fine.
> 
> I don't really know what could be the problem since I can game fine and even run stress tests without issues!
> 
> Here's my settings and voltages:
> 
> CPU Ratio *x29*
> BCLK Freq *155 MHz*
> PCIE Freq *100 MHz*
> DRAM Freq *DDR3-1865 MHz 9-10-9-28 2T*
> UCLK Freq *3729 MHz*
> QPI Link Data Rate *7459 MT/s*
> 
> CPU Voltage *1.35000V*
> CPU PLL Voltage *1.88217V*
> QPI/DRAM Core Voltage *1.30000V*
> 
> IOH Voltage *1.20616V*
> IOH PCIE Voltage *1.51106V*
> ICH Voltage *1.20616V*
> ICH PCIE Voltage *1.51106V*
> 
> DRAM Bus Voltage *1.51106V*
> 
> It happens also with 1.375 vcore and 1.35 QPI/VTT


The memory detection gets unreliable at higher memory speeds and the BIOS will retry three times to detect it. This is mainly sensitive to the DRAM frequency and the DRAM bus voltage.

You can try raising the DRAM bus voltage or lowering the frequency.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> did you do anything with your cpu/cpu cooler i know with my x58 if my cpu cooler is on to tight it will do that kinda boot loop then post some memory can be missing also.


Nothing changed with the cooler, I just replaced the old ram with the new one. Also, no missing memory unless I go up with his frequency

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> The memory detection gets unreliable at higher memory speeds and the BIOS will retry three times to detect it. This is mainly sensitive to the DRAM frequency and the DRAM bus voltage.
> 
> You can try raising the DRAM bus voltage or lowering the frequency.


I'm running the new ram at his XMP speed and voltage ([email protected]), so I still got some margin to work with. I will try to raise DRAM voltage a bit, thanks


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> It could also just be that it doesn't like your RAM. I can't get any of my Samsung RAM to run in triple channel. Really annoying since it runs lower timings than the Crucial (micron chips).


It cant be the board then, because the board and this kit of ram ran perfectly fine with the 45nm chips.


----------



## AlxMrx

Well, raising voltages to 1.375 vcore, 1.35 qpi/vtt, 1.65 dram didn't solve the problem, pc still boot loop 2 times before POST. So my question is: since stability looks fine, how can this affect components in the long time? I mean, can I have any damage? Because I would get back to lower voltages if there is nothing to worry about


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Well, raising voltages to 1.375 vcore, 1.35 qpi/vtt, 1.65 dram didn't solve the problem, pc still boot loop 2 times before POST. So my question is: since stability looks fine, how can this affect components in the long time? I mean, can I have any damage? Because I would get back to lower voltages if there is nothing to worry about


Put the voltages back to normal and try reducing frequency by lowering bclk until the RAM is detected first time. Have you got 6 sticks in? Your XMP profile is only good for 3 sticks...


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Put the voltages back to normal and try reducing frequency by lowering bclk until the RAM is detected first time. Have you got 6 sticks in? Your XMP profile is only good for 3 sticks...


Yes, 6 sticks.
Just wondering if it would be better with 4 sticks in dual channel, 16GB total. What do you think? Less stress on the IMC maybe?


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Yes, 6 sticks.
> Just wondering if it would be better with 4 sticks in dual channel, 16GB total. What do you think? Less stress on the IMC maybe?


No, the problem comes from putting two dimms on a channel so 4 dimms won't help. You could use three dimms, one per channel in triple channel mode for the best speed or stick with all six and set the frequency and timings manually.

Set loose timings and try running them at 1333 or 1600 to check the problem goes away. Then up the dram frequency until it comes back then back off a bit and tighten the memory timings to get back some of the lost performance.


----------



## AlxMrx

I think I found the problem...

Looking back into CPU-Z's SPD tab, I just noticed 2 DIMMs got single ranks, while the other 4 got dual ranks. This is because the whole 24GB are 3 kits of indentical 2x4GB G.Skill Ares; so in the triple channel configuration, 2 single ranked DIMMs got mixed with dual ranked ones in the same channel. And a little bit of google searching suggested me it is not a good idea to mix single and dual ranks DIMMs in the same channel.

So, I removed both the single ranked DIMMs and set a dual channel configuration with 16GB ram, and.... TA-DAAAA that worked!! No more boot loop, even with the lower voltages I posted above. I've already tried to boot 3 times, without issue. I will try another boot after posting this...









EDIT: I do confirm! No more boot loop


----------



## dirkdigles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> You should be able to lower the Qpi/vtt down below 1.3v.
> 
> For my now dead UD3R and current UD5 @ 200 blck and 3200 uncore ive only ever needed around 1.25 to be stable, but i run it 1.29 to be sure.
> With 2784 uncore you're running you should aim closer towards 1.2 Qpi/vtt voltage.


Just lowered it to 1.24 - passed IBT 10 runs very high, looking good. Might try lowering it a little further but happy with the stability for now.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> I think I found the problem...
> 
> Looking back into CPU-Z's SPD tab, I just noticed 2 DIMMs got single ranks, while the other 4 got dual ranks. This is because the whole 24GB are 3 kits of indentical 2x4GB G.Skill Ares; so in the triple channel configuration, 2 single ranked DIMMs got mixed with dual ranked ones in the same channel. And a little bit of google searching suggested me it is not a good idea to mix single and dual ranks DIMMs in the same channel.
> 
> So, I removed both the single ranked DIMMs and set a dual channel configuration with 16GB ram, and.... TA-DAAAA that worked!! No more boot loop, even with the lower voltages I posted above. I've already tried to boot 3 times, without issue. I will try another boot after posting this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I do confirm! No more boot loop


Well done. I didn't think to ask if you were mixing dimms.


----------



## Cyrious

Goddamnit, lost MSI afterburner and Coretemp with no warning again. Fine, stock it is.


----------



## Cyrious

I wonder... Could the dynamic voltage thing on my board be crap enough to cause it? Brief dips low enough to cause programs to go "kthxbye" but not enough to catastrophically destabilize the whole system?


----------



## Qiko

@*Cyrious* For some reason I couldn't do 200bclk either, and moved up. Probably a bclk hole.

Redid all my OC settings again, and landed at 203BCLK and CPUx21. I also ended up at 1.3Vcore just like Bal3Wolf.

Just need to get my validation and hopefully join my 1st club.

Bios Settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU x5675 - threads enable
CPU Freq *4269.7MHz*
CPU Ratio Mutiplier *x21*
BCLK Bus Freq *203.3MHz*
DRAM Freq *48GB DDR3-1627MHz (813.3MHz) 8-8-8-24 2T*
UCLK Freq *3053MHz*
QPI Link GT/s *7326MT/s*

CPU Voltage *1.3V (DMM 1.32V) (Sensor 1.304V)*
CPU PLL Voltage *1.20575 (DMM 1.23V) (Sensor 1.204V)*
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage *1.25V (DMM 1.21V) (Sensor 1.177V)*
DRAM Bus Voltage *1.37800V (DMM 1.41V) (Sensor 1.376V)*


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> I wonder... Could the dynamic voltage thing on my board be crap enough to cause it? Brief dips low enough to cause programs to go "kthxbye" but not enough to catastrophically destabilize the whole system?


maybe i couldnt run offset on my board i got random bsod when it was stable under load i recall back when i ran my 930 i had to turn some things off but i dont remmber which now.


----------



## theister

Hey,

my Gigabyte X58a OC has some problems with that "fake" triple channel ram setup using 4 modules (1,2,3,5).

sometimes after rebooting the board shuts down after showing message : checking dram size. relocating the ram useally fix this till next reboot or coldstart.

dual channel setup is no problem, tripe-channel with 3 (sticks i want to use) and 6 sticks (old ones) is no problem.

new ram is avexir bllitz 1.1. 16gb quad-kit that i want to use for the bling bling









So any longterm fix for this?


----------



## 99belle99

I don't think Gigabyte boards ahve a spread spect
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> my Gigabyte X58a OC has some problems with that "fake" triple channel ram setup using 4 modules (1,2,3,5).
> 
> sometimes after rebooting the board shuts down after showing message : checking dram size. relocating the ram useally fix this till next reboot or coldstart.
> 
> dual channel setup is no problem, tripe-channel with 3 (sticks i want to use) and 6 sticks (old ones) is no problem.
> 
> new ram is avexir bllitz 1.1. 16gb quad-kit that i want to use for the bling bling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So any longterm fix for this?


I have no fix for you but you could just run 12GB's in triple channel and leave out the forth.


----------



## theister

yeah this is what i am doing right now, but the 4th one is looking so with his leds turned off and just lying arround


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> yeah this is what i am doing right now, but the 4th one is looking so with his leds turned off and just lying arround


Get two more


----------



## Cyrious

Yay, the hex-core showed up today. I'll let the quad cook for another day or so bone stock to see if i can provoke the issue again just to make sure.


----------



## AlxMrx

Wow guys, these G.Skill Ares kits are awesome!
I did push 100MHz more my W3690 up to 4.6GHz (1.375v), and push the ram to 1902MHz (1.65v) with stock timings (9-10-9-28-2T). I also booted to Windows with 2000/2040MHz but the system is unstable.

Passed 15 IBT with 4GB ram, now I'm running prime95 and will see


----------



## cahota

I've just spent 2+ hours searching this thread regarding the possibility of using ECC Registered memory with X58 boards, read hundreds of posts... and it's super confusing.







The same thing has been going on for almost 3 years now:

Someone asks whether it's possible to use registered memory, then another user says "yes, sure, the controller is in the CPU, so it's possible with Xeons". Then another user says "no, I've tried and tried and not a single X58 board worked with any registered modules I've had". Then *Kana-Maru* comes in and says that he's using registered modules, they even overclock well, but no details are given. After these 3 conflicting statements are made, the original poster is probably so confused that he kills himself and no further discussion comes out of it. A few months go by, and the same question is asked by someone else. And the same freaking answers are given!







One says "sure, it should work", the other says "nope, registered will only work with server boards". Then *Kana-Maru* comes in again and says "hey guys, but I use ECC ram in my Sabertooth board, I looked up the modules and they're registered". It's actually kinda funny that at least at one point there were the same persons saying the same stuff over the months/years ("yes", "no", "yes" - repeated by the same users after a year or so)! Over the 2+ years this same pattern happened at least 4 times, maybe even more. In 2015 there was another user that came in with this post and intention to share "his experience", saying how he's using Registered memory (yes, registered memory, he even repeated it since it's important indeed), yet absolutely zero experience was shared regarding registered memory and how to get it working with X58.

For some reason I can't understand people that have said they've got registered modules working never mentioned what modules they use. I think there are at least 4 or 5 *Kana-Maru* posts with him answering questions people ask about the possibility of using registered modules, but somehow he never mentioned what those modules exactly are, at least I couldn't find it. The only information I've got so far is that it's Samsung, and it's 4GB. Since most registered modules out there don't actually work with X58 boards (and I personally tried now a few modules with a few boards), it's crucial to know which ones do work. Yet after hours of searching this thread I couldn't find any specifics. Another user, *jihe*, said that 2Rx4 modules won't work (I think that's the majority of affordable 4GB and 8GB modules out there), and one should look for 1Rx8 or 2Rx8. In this post he mentioned using 8x 4gb registered modules with UD5 (a typo I suppose - should be 6x?), but not saying what modules he's using as well.

I personally tried 4 kinds of modules in 5 motherboards: all modules were 2Rx4 - Samsung 4gb, Micron 8gb, and two different kinds of Hynix 8gb in Giga UD5, UD3R, Asus P6T, P6T Deluxe V2 and P6T7 WS SC. All those modules work fine in my dual socket Tyan server board, but none of the 5 desktop boards goes to POST. It just starts, fans are spinning, lights are on, but nothing past that. So I suppose there's a good chance that 2Rx4 modules don't work with X58 boards indeed. According to *jihe* posts, 1Rx8 or 2Rx8 are supposed to work. Not clear though whether all modules will work or only some particular ones. But why are these supposed to work? Is it the number of chips in the module? Or some other reason? And what about 1Rx4 modules? While 1Rx8 and 2Rx8 are really expensive (and generally don't make sense in my opinion, considering how there are 8GB Unbuffered ECC modules out there for ~ the same price), some 1Rx4 modules are quite affordable. Has anyone tried those?


----------



## Cyrious

For starters, you require a Xeon and a board that supports that Xeon. i7s have ECC and Registered functions of their memory controllers disabled, so they have no way of communicating with ECC/REG dimms. Your selected board must also have ECC support, as ECC requires 8 more bitlines than UDIMMs. Aside from that though I can't really help you further.


----------



## cahota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> For starters, you require a Xeon and a board that supports that Xeon. i7s have ECC and Registered functions of their memory controllers disabled, so they have no way of communicating with ECC/REG dimms.


That's a given, I suppose we all here know that by now.







It's "Xeon Club" after all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Your selected board must also have ECC support, as ECC requires 8 more bitlines than UDIMMs. Aside from that though I can't really help you further.


That's not exactly true, if one to believe posts from some users in this thread. At least 3 users here claimed to run registered modules in x58 boards that don't have (official) support for any ECC ram: *Kana-Maru* said he uses some Samsung 4GB modules in Sabertooth, *jihe* said he had working registered 4GB modules in UD5 (these 2 boards don't support ECC RAM officially), and *billtuner* said he's used registered ram with some X58 boards (unclear which). None of the users named the modules, at least I couldn't find it mentioned anywhere. Thus I'm curious. Super curious.









P.S. I've actually got a P6T7 WS SC on my hands now, and that board does support ECC, but officially only unbuffered. I tried unbuffered sticks with it, and it seems like ECC function is actually working (at the POST screen it specifically recognizes the ram as "ECC"). There are no ECC related options in the BIOS though (scrubbing etc). Unbuffered sticks are quite expensive (at least anything larger than 2GB), so the main point of interest here is registered - those are much cheaper. But this whole thing about using registered modules with X58 is extremely mysterious for some reason. Lots of googling done, yet I can't find any solid info on this topic anywhere.


----------



## Cyrious

Have you tried the registered DIMMs on the P6T7 WS?


----------



## cahota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Have you tried the registered DIMMs on the P6T7 WS?


Yes, as I wrote in my original post I did try several registered DIMMs in P6T7 WS (it's quite a wall of text though, so I don't expect everyone to read it fully







). It didn't post with any of the modules I tried.


----------



## Cyrious

Huh. Well, there's not a whole hell of alot I can do to help, I dont have ECC or Registered DIMMs myself, and even if I did I'm not sure the DX58SO would play nice with them. Board is squirrely enough as it is.


----------



## cahota

Well, my questions and rumblings about registered ECC memory and how to get it working with X58 were mostly aimed at those users that either got it working or are just as confused as I am and want to figure out which modules should work and why. Of course I don't expect any definitive answers from the majority of users visiting this thread — ECC is a niche topic after all and most people aren't interested in it. I'm hoping that some of the 3 mentioned users will shed some light on this issue. Or someone else that had experience with running registered modules on X58 boards. But thank you Cyrious for your comments anyway, it's nice to see that this thread is still active and people here are willing to help!


----------



## Cyrious

Well, have you tried sending PMs to Jihe and Kana-Maru? Or will the site now allow it due to your low post count?


----------



## alancsalt

https://www.google.com.au/?gws_rd=ssl#q=ecc+ram+in+x58&*

Seems like has to be unregistered - that a workstation class board is needed because even though there is controller in chip extra traces are needed on mobo - but that's just from googling.


----------



## Cyrious

Alright, I definitely think the problem was either vdroop control or offset voltage not playing nice with the quad. Anyone wanna weigh in on this?


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> Well, my questions and rumblings about registered ECC memory and how to get it working with X58 were mostly aimed at those users that either got it working or are just as confused as I am and want to figure out which modules should work and why. Of course I don't expect any definitive answers from the majority of users visiting this thread - ECC is a niche topic after all and most people aren't interested in it. I'm hoping that some of the 3 mentioned users will shed some light on this issue. Or someone else that had experience with running registered modules on X58 boards. But thank you Cyrious for your comments anyway, it's nice to see that this thread is still active and people here are willing to help!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/?gws_rd=ssl#q=ecc+ram+in+x58&*
> 
> Seems like has to be unregistered - that a workstation class board is needed because even though there is controller in chip extra traces are needed on mobo - but that's just from googling.


I had a similar question a while ago about registered vs unregistered ECC RAM on the X79 platform. I had bought registered ECC ram on fleabay for much cheaper than you could get regular RAM, didn't even think it wouldn't be compatible with a workstation board. However, the Asus Z9PE-D8 WS was compatible, where as the Asus P9X79-E WS I have said it didn't support it on the Asus site, and I believe I tested and verified that using a Xeon on both boards. Unbuffered/unregistered ECC ram will work in the X79. The Z9 uses a C602 chip. So, it must be as @alancsalt said, even though the processor memory controller supports it, needs extra traces on the board as well. Why do you want to use ECC RAM? Performance would be less than getting regular RAM.


----------



## cahota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Why do you want to use ECC RAM?


=>
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I had bought registered ECC ram on fleabay for *much cheaper* than you could get regular RAM


Also if it works in ECC mode (like unbuffered ram does with P6T7 WS SC, for example), then it's a more stable rig that can run for weeks without reboots etc. And I don't think this thread's visitors are super concerned about that minuscule performance difference between regular and ECC ram, we're running 6+ years old CPUs here after all, everyone who's chasing those extra few percent has long gone to 1151/2011-3.


----------



## Qiko

My CPU validation: http://valid.x86.fr/2brlzg



Working great @ 4.2Ghz on air. Might try more if I move to water.


----------



## GENXLR

No X58 board had RDIMM support. Only UDIMM ram will work. RDIMM requires a C series chipset to be present afaik.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> =>
> Also if it works in ECC mode (like unbuffered ram does with P6T7 WS SC, for example), then it's a more stable rig that can run for weeks without reboots etc. And I don't think this thread's visitors are super concerned about that minuscule performance difference between regular and ECC ram, we're running 6+ years old CPUs here after all, everyone who's chasing those extra few percent has long gone to 1151/2011-3.


Ok, fair enough. I thought that may be the case. I too was looking for a cheaper way to get 64GB of the X79 that I use for compute and VMs, and cant OC a dual CPU rig,(aside from maybe a SR-2). I noticed a small difference in compute tasks running on the rig running regular RAM in Linux, vs running in ECC RAM in Windows. Thats why I mentioned the performance difference. Could be other factors, app optimization, libraries, etc that I don't want to get off-topic with. Difference is 5-10 seconds a task as I recall. Oh well,not really important in the scheme of things.

My X58s I only have 12GB (3 * 4GB) of DDR3-1600 installed to make OCing easier, so unfortunately I can't really be of any more help.


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> =>
> Also if it works in ECC mode (like unbuffered ram does with P6T7 WS SC, for example), then it's a more stable rig that can run for weeks without reboots etc. And I don't think this thread's visitors are super concerned about that minuscule performance difference between regular and ECC ram, we're running 6+ years old CPUs here after all, everyone who's chasing those extra few percent has long gone to 1151/2011-3.


This is largely inaccurate, X58 still has alot of performance left in comparison to the weaker 115x socket but yes some moved to 2011. Even so alot of us squeeze performance out of 1366 still. In X58 boards ecc memory is significantly slower(upto 30%) and does NOT clock well, but your argument is poor, any stable system can run for days without reboot, the record on my X58 system @4ghz with super tight memory is 90 days and after that I HAD to reboot to install some software.

Machine never crashes, because it is stable(minus a crappy driver I have)


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> This is largely inaccurate, X58 still has alot of performance left in comparison to the weaker 115x socket but yes some moved to 2011. Even so alot of us squeeze performance out of 1366 still. In X58 boards ecc memory is significantly slower(upto 30%) and does NOT clock well, but your argument is poor, any stable system can run for days without reboot, the record on my X58 system @4ghz with super tight memory is 90 days and after that I HAD to reboot to install some software.
> 
> Machine never crashes, because it is stable(minus a crappy driver I have)


^ this

I use my X58 for gaming, and a lot of times I got better performance than my friends with 115x systems. So yes, even in this thread there are people concerned about performance, who wants to squeeze every single MHz out of these systems


----------



## cahota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> This is largely inaccurate, X58 still has alot of performance left in comparison to the weaker 115x socket but yes some moved to 2011.


What is "largely inaccurate" in my post?







Even mid-level LGA 1151 6700k/7700k CPUs are faster pretty much everywhere. Not much faster, but it's not hard to get a 4.8-5 GHz out of 7700k (for 24/7 daily usage), while 6-core Westmere CPUs overclock to what - 4.4-4.5 GHz at best (again, for reasonable daily usage, not records)? Those modern quads crush 1366 hexa-cores in games, are noticeably faster in most Adobe apps, and even in rendering, judging by Cinebench scores at least, overclocked Sky/Kaby quads are a little bit faster than overclocked Westmere 6-cores (both are around 1000 points, iirc, with modern quads being a bit faster). I do run both 6700k and x5675 at home (among other systems, including dual L5640 in a server), and the Skylake system is just faster everywhere. Not by much of course, but still.

I don't understand what you're defending though, I haven't even attacked your 1366 toys







to get all defensive like this. All I said was that people that actually care about the kind of performance difference you'd see between ECC and non-ECC memory (which is hardly noticeable in real life if at all) are the ones that always chase the latest and greatest toys and those users have upgraded to more recent hardware a long time ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> In X58 boards ecc memory is significantly slower(upto 30%) and does NOT clock well


Where did you get those "up to 30%" from exactly?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> but your argument is poor, any stable system can run for days without reboot, the record on my X58 system @4ghz with super tight memory is 90 days and after that I HAD to reboot to install some software.
> 
> Machine never crashes, because it is stable(minus a crappy driver I have)


It's obvious from your comment that you never really had systems with ECC RAM running demanding software packages that use lots of memory and haven't had a chance to compare them with similar non-ECC machines - otherwise you wouldn't write that nonsense about system stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> ^ this
> 
> I use my X58 for gaming, and a lot of times I got better performance than my friends with 115x systems.


Well, could you name a few of those games that run faster on 4.4 GHz Westmere hexa-core (pretty good OC for 1366) than on a 4.8 GHz Sky/Kaby Lake quad (pretty average OC, at least for 7700k). I'm not aware of a *single* game that runs faster on Westmere, but since you're getting better performance "a lot of times", I might not be well informed on this subject and could be missing something here?


----------



## GENXLR

Not trying to be offensive but you are pushing ideas that apply to stock systems, the kind you find in a research lab, or server room. Anyone else who knows me here knows I run and own quite a few X58 systems, single and dual, ecc and non. In max mem the performance drop averaged 20% with the worst being 30 % and it was attributed to the sticks do not work well under higher clocks or low CAS latency. Also fyi I regularly do larger calculations on CPU in ways that demand lots of RAM, and the stability you gain falls back on the system stability itself. Ecc offers protection against errors as they form, but that doesn't mean everyone else has errors just because they aren't ecc, all it is is reassurance that you won't have errors and that reassurance only applies to stock speeds which for westmere is 1333mhz which is a huge performance drop compared to 1600mhz or higher. My first hand realworld tests were minor differences on the 6700k test platform. I'm not going to justify the costs of these new quads just for a minor speed difference. No one seems to recall the jump from netburst to core, which had over a 400% increase in raw calculation speed, then nehalem had another decent 250% climb in speed, then westmere with another 200% climb, since then we've moved in like 75% to 50% increments, with Intel focusing on efficiency instead of IPC. The end result is it's taken almost 6 generations to even notice a decently faster chip that I cannot justify the costs, all I'm missing out on so far is UEFI, and pci-e 3.0 I figure ryzen honestly will be my next build since AMD is catching up like a bullet.

I'll say it once more that ECC memory in most applications for X58 is going to be slower, and in no way does it guarantee anything to be error free(especially if the issue starts in your overclocked IMC or even on the Core itself). It just helps, but my machine is stable, and like every other machine here one day the ram is gonna wear and need to be changed, the same applies to your ecc sticks, only difference is at least they give ecc error warnings first

A few DX12 games run rather nicely on westmere, the only CPU that outpaces it is a 6700 at around 4.6ghz(mind you not everyone overclocked those chips, infact a small percentage do)

My servers are all ECC equipped including my workstation. I know the advantages, and I'm not putting ECC down, but your argument is just flawed, especially here in this thread where everything is outside of spec

GPUs are way different however using a GeForce instead of a Tesla in SOLIDWORKS makes a HUGE difference. Like omg

EDIT: You seem new here, maybe I'm a bit harsh, just sick and having that day


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> GPUs are way different however using a GeForce instead of a Tesla in SOLIDWORKS makes a HUGE difference. Like omg


Basic Radeons have been better for me than GeForce in CAD apps, but really you need something running the pro driver package...

>>>>>>>>>guys our machines and their setups strong are a source of enjoyment and amusement, I am sure you are both acting in the heat of such passion<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> Well, could you name a few of those games that run faster on 4.4 GHz Westmere hexa-core (pretty good OC for 1366) than on a 4.8 GHz Sky/Kaby Lake quad (pretty average OC, at least for 7700k). I'm not aware of a *single* game that runs faster on Westmere, but since you're getting better performance "a lot of times", I might not be well informed on this subject and could be missing something here?


I was obviously talking about oc xeon vs not oc 115x
Remember not all people out there oc their system, there are plenty of guys buying "K" cpu and not even knows how to oc them, they just buy them for the K


----------



## GENXLR

I just don't need bad info going around, It's gotten me lost so many times. statements like i need ECC so i can run my computer for weeks without rebooting is the kinda stuff that gets me like this... Like the guys to told me you can use an M-sata SSD on a Dell Inspiron 1720....


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> This is largely inaccurate, X58 still has alot of performance left in comparison to the weaker 115x socket but yes some moved to 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> What is "largely inaccurate" in my post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even mid-level LGA 1151 6700k/7700k CPUs are faster pretty much everywhere. Not much faster, but it's not hard to get a 4.8-5 GHz out of 7700k (for 24/7 daily usage), while 6-core Westmere CPUs overclock to what - 4.4-4.5 GHz at best (again, for reasonable daily usage, not records)? Those modern quads crush 1366 hexa-cores in games, are noticeably faster in most Adobe apps, and even in rendering, judging by Cinebench scores at least, overclocked Sky/Kaby quads are a little bit faster than overclocked Westmere 6-cores (both are around 1000 points, iirc, with modern quads being a bit faster). I do run both 6700k and x5675 at home (among other systems, including dual L5640 in a server), and the Skylake system is just faster everywhere. Not by much of course, but still.
> 
> I don't understand what you're defending though, I haven't even attacked your 1366 toys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to get all defensive like this. All I said was that people that actually care about the kind of performance difference you'd see between ECC and non-ECC memory (which is hardly noticeable in real life if at all) are the ones that always chase the latest and greatest toys and those users have upgraded to more recent hardware a long time ago.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> In X58 boards ecc memory is significantly slower(upto 30%) and does NOT clock well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you get those "up to 30%" from exactly?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> but your argument is poor, any stable system can run for days without reboot, the record on my X58 system @4ghz with super tight memory is 90 days and after that I HAD to reboot to install some software.
> 
> Machine never crashes, because it is stable(minus a crappy driver I have)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's obvious from your comment that you never really had systems with ECC RAM running demanding software packages that use lots of memory and haven't had a chance to compare them with similar non-ECC machines - otherwise you wouldn't write that nonsense about system stability.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> ^ this
> 
> I use my X58 for gaming, and a lot of times I got better performance than my friends with 115x systems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, could you name a few of those games that run faster on 4.4 GHz Westmere hexa-core (pretty good OC for 1366) than on a 4.8 GHz Sky/Kaby Lake quad (pretty average OC, at least for 7700k). I'm not aware of a *single* game that runs faster on Westmere, but since you're getting better performance "a lot of times", I might not be well informed on this subject and could be missing something here?
Click to expand...

You really should look at the site your on we boinc and fold for months on end without reboots on normal memory my x58 has been up for 6-8 months at times without a problem overclocked even. Ecc is not ment for demanding software per say its ment for software that is high-value data like medical fields, banking etc a error most likely wont cause a system wide crash but it could be enough to cause a error in some program that could throw the results off or crash it.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> Well, could you name a few of those games that run faster on 4.4 GHz Westmere hexa-core (pretty good OC for 1366) than on a 4.8 GHz Sky/Kaby Lake quad (pretty average OC, at least for 7700k). I'm not aware of a *single* game that runs faster on Westmere, but since you're getting better performance "a lot of times", I might not be well informed on this subject and could be missing something here?


I'd be interested to see how a x56xx does at 4.6ghz versus a 7700k at 5ghz or so in newer games like Watch Dogs 2 or BF1.


----------



## cahota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> In max mem the performance drop averaged 20% with the worst being 30 % and it was attributed to the sticks do not work well under higher clocks or low CAS latency.


That's why I asked you where those "up to 30%" come from.







Benchmarks often do show significant difference between memory modules, but real life difference is usually very small. Not enough to matter for most users of older systems like 1366, at least in my opinion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I'm not going to justify the costs of these new quads just for a minor speed difference.


I didn't say you should upgrade, I said that folks that care about the kind of small difference in memory speed there is between DDR3 ECC and Non-ECC are very likely to be running DDR4 3.2+ GHz by now instead of worrying how their 6+ year old platforms are affected by those extra parity calculations and lower memory overclocks. How reasonable those upgrades are in terms of money spent vs performance gains is beyond the point. I personally think they're not very reasonable and 1366 platform is great in terms of "price/performance", but then again tech geeks are not very reasonable beings to begin with and they often spend loads of money on toys they don't need. 99% of us in this thread don't need 6-core CPUs and we don't need them overclocked. We just want to have them and want to squeeze more performance out of them. Some people are ready to pay more for their toys, some are not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I'll say it once more that ECC memory in most applications for X58 is going to be slower, and in no way does it guarantee anything to be error free(especially if the issue starts in your overclocked IMC or even on the Core itself.


You keep putting words in my mouth that weren't there.







I never said ECC isn't slower than non-ECC and I never said it guarantees to be error free. All I said was that ECC is not much slower for the most old systems' users to care about, and that systems with ECC ram are more stable than non-ECC: in general they are, no need to cherry pick single cases of 90 days without reboots for non-ECC, it's a bad practice trying to argue against general rules with examples of rare exceptions - most people with 24-32+ GB of ram that actually load that ram with heavy apps every day are not likely to last 90 days without reboots. Something will crash eventually, either the application, or the OS, and it's going to happen a lot sooner with non-ECC memory. The are many articles out there describing probability of bits flipping and stuff like that in non-ECC memory, anyone interested can easily find them with google. I don't think anyone in their right mind would argue that similar systems with ECC RAM are not more stable than similar systems with non-ECC (we're not talking here about unstable overclocks and unrelated stuff like that, only ECC vs non-ECC). And that's the only thing I said in my original post from which it all started. Someone asked why I want to use registered RAM with x58, and I answered that it's a lot cheaper, not much slower (in real life usage), and as a bonus the system is more stable than with non-ECC ram (provided it runs with ECC enabled). I've no idea why my simple arguments caused so much drama and heated discussion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> EDIT: You seem new here, maybe I'm a bit harsh, just sick and having that day


That's cool, I'm not new to this kind of forums in general and used to this kind of arguing.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> I was obviously talking about oc xeon vs not oc 115x
> Remember not all people out there oc their system, there are plenty of guys buying "K" cpu and not even knows how to oc them, they just buy them for the K


Nothing was obvious about it, we're on overclock.net forums after all. But what you said isn't true even for non overclocked chips. Most of the stock Westmere 6-core CPUs run below 3 GHz, and most 1150/1151 i5/i7's stock speeds are well above 3 GHz, so in games even stock 1150/1151 quads outperform stock 1366 hexa-cores. Or were you "obviously" comparing your overclocked 6-core Westmere to lower-end non-overclocked 115x quads?







Even that kind of super-flawed comparison would end up with modern quads winning in most of the games







(this time not in all games though) since even today the vast majority of video games can barely use 4 cores, thus benefiting more from improved IPC of modern quads than from 2 extra cores of Westmere.


----------



## cahota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> I'd be interested to see how a x56xx does at 4.6ghz versus a 7700k at 5ghz or so in newer games like Watch Dogs 2 or BF1.


It's a lot slower. There are probably some reviews comparing these directly, but not as easy to find as the reviews comparing latest intel hexacores (which are what, Broadwell-E I guess) with Skylake/Kaby Lake quads. The quads are faster because of the higher clocks and newer architecture. At least in BF1 they are, not sure about WD2. So if these quads are faster than the latest intel hexacores, then they're a lot faster than Westmere hexacores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> You really should look at the site your on we boinc and fold for months on end without reboots on normal memory my x58 has been up for 6-8 months at times without a problem overclocked even. Ecc is not ment for demanding software per say its ment for software that is high-value data like medical fields, banking etc a error most likely wont cause a system wide crash but it could be enough to cause a error in some program that could throw the results off or crash it.


Yes, thank your for quoting the basic wikipedia stuff about ECC "meant for medical and banking applications", I've heard it a hundred times over the years and really needed to hear that cliched reply 1 more time.







I think you forgot about the software controlling air traffic too, that one also gets repeated over and over again in this kind of typical nonsense answers.


----------



## GENXLR

Its why i avoided bringing up that ECC cliche but it indeed is a big use for ECC. It's common anywhere data is critical, usually research labs, medical fields, military applications, security applications, and High end CAD. I am trying to follow you but i'm lost now completely. And also MaxMem shows the performance difference, but it can be felt in certain things such as Video rendering (time difference was 16%) Calculation time for displacements (22% time difference) and also for Lighting calculation (15 % time difference). I have use for all six cores, Video rendering, encoding, multi tasking, Some games(especially with DX12 since it scales mutiple cores now), Photo editing, Physics simulations, and also Audio editing.

Alot of the time people forget the reason more cores help is multitasking mutiple apps, not using one single app, that argument always confused me. "why do you need more than 1-2 cores?" Well what if i wish to listen to music whie surfing the web with a skype call open and also having a network file transfer in progress or compressing a blah blah blah.... Multi tasking espeically with Mozilla browsers is helpful. ECC works on X58 and if ur lucky I have found sticks that clock VERY well with only a 2% speed los but i remember paying 140$ for them last year and I think they had Micron Chips?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> It's a lot slower. There are probably some reviews comparing these directly, but not as easy to find as the reviews comparing latest intel hexacores (which are what, Broadwell-E I guess) with Skylake/Kaby Lake quads. The quads are faster because of the higher clocks and newer architecture. At least in BF1 they are, not sure about WD2. So if these quads are faster than the latest intel hexacores, then they're a lot faster than Westmere hexacores.


BF1 actually takes quite a hit in min framerates when disabling HT. Here the 5930k more or less equals a 6700k.
http://www.gamersnexus.net/game-bench/2673-battlefield-1-cpu-benchmark-dx11-vs-dx12-i5-i7-fx/page-2

Watch Dogs 2 is more dramatic:









What's interesting is the 9590. It is pretty close to a 4770k at stock in cinebench, but obviously the 4770k has much better IPC, yet in WD2 they are equal. That says WD2 is using a lot of threads.

Anyway, it would be interesting to have a direct comparison between westmere and kaby or skylake when clocked high.


----------



## cahota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Its why i avoided bringing up that ECC cliche but it indeed is a big use for ECC. It's common anywhere data is critical, usually research labs, medical fields, military applications, security applications, and High end CAD. I am trying to follow you but i'm lost now completely.


That's because this whole thing got derailed super fast. And not by me







Quick rehash of how it happened:

I've seen at least 3 users in this thread (including the topic starter - *Kana-Maru*) claiming how they successfully run Registered memory modules in their X58 boards. All the other people that's been coming to this thread over the years couldn't make their systems boot with registered modules. The 3 users that could, seeing how everyone else couldn't and how much confusion there is about running registered ram with X58, for some unknown to me reason have never mentioned what modules they've got working. People kept coming to this thread and asking about running reg modules, most replies here were "you can't", but those 3 users (mostly Kana-Maru and Jihe) kept answering "you can, I do run registered", yet neither of them ever mentioned the name of the modules they use.







Which seemed to me super weird. I've spent hours going through hundreds of posts here, trying to find which modules work, and could only find little bits of data: Kana-Maru used 4GB Samsung modules (not very helpful bit) and Jihe said that 2Rx4 won't work with X58 but 1xR8 and 2xR8 should (that's actually quite helpful in general, but still didn't help me in particular - I was curious why these should work and why 2Rx4 doesn't, and also whether 1Rx4 would work). So, being super confused with all this, i decided to ask a question, which was: "how to use reg modules with x58, why these work and those don't etc".

But as often happens in forums like these, it got derailed super fast. Instead of discussing "how to run reg modules", it moved to "why would you want to run reg modules". I knew from the start that it's not gonna end well (I'm not active in this particular forum, but not "new" to tech forums in general and have been very active in similar forums over the years, so I know very well how topics derail when no one knows the answer to the original question yet people for some reason want to continue the discussion - the original issue keeps getting ignored and the conversation turns to **** eventually cause everyone is getting more and more confused to the point where they don't even know what they're arguing about anymore). I did answer that initial derailing question though, because it was still a reasonable question after all: I explained how registered DDR3 modules are a lot cheaper than regular modules, and as a bonus, if the board supports ECC function (my p6t7 ws sc does seem to support it, at least with unbuffered modules I tried), I'm getting a lot cheaper memory and it's more reliable too (although a bit slower). Then it all started breaking apart.

Instead of discussing how to get those cheaper registered modules to run with X58, people started explaining to me how I'm wrong and shouldn't try to run them, how much they're slower, and how 1366 is such a good deal compared to modern expensive quad cores.







And then it all came to the annoying climax when someone brings up the cliched wikipedia crap about banks and medical applications. I've been around this stuff for years, been using ECC and non-ECC modules in similar systems, I'm very, very well aware of ECC advantages and drawbacks, and I surely don't need someone quoting basics to me.







Those basic mantras, which are not even very relevant anymore, since that nonsense about medical and air traffic and banks and space crafts has all been written back when home users were running 128-512 MB of ram, and super cool dudes had 1 GB in their PCs. It's different now with tens of gigs of RAM in workstations, and everyone that uses a lot of RAM can benefit from ECC, and many reviews over the years showed how little memory clocks/timings matter in most real world apps (exceptions exist of course, you mentioned some, there are even some games that benefit from fast RAM, GTA5 is one of them)... yet there are always people that don't know much about ECC themselves (not talking about you GENXLR, or anyone in particular, but in general how these topics usually go) but they come and quote that basic old stuff over and over again.

I'm not trying to convince anyone to run ECC ram over non-ECC, and I sure as hell don't need anyone convincing me on this subject. I just thought that people interested in running older Xeon chips with X58 boards (visitors of this thread) might also be interested in saving a lot of money on RAM as well - by buying registered modules. Running those with X58 is a very confusing subject though, so i thought it's worth bringing it up here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> BF1 actually takes quite a hit in min framerates when disabling HT. Here the 5930k more or less equals a 6700k.
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/game-bench/2673-battlefield-1-cpu-benchmark-dx11-vs-dx12-i5-i7-fx/page-2


Don't disable HT then.







I think most recent AA games benefit from HT, no point in buying i7 and disabling it. By the way, it seems to be an old test from November. I remember playing BF1 after it was just released, and all 8 threads (I think I've had [email protected] back then and 2x1070) were pretty much always 100% loaded. GPUs were like 80% or even less. A lot of people were complaining on the forums how BF1 is butchering CPUs and how everyone should upgrade to 6/8-cores. But then Dice released a patch and it fixed super high CPU utilization. So it was more like a bug, BF1 hasn't been as CPU heavy for quite some time now, and I'm pretty sure that current builds work better with overclocked *Lake quads than with overclocked Broadwell-E hexa-cores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Anyway, it would be interesting to have a direct comparison between westmere and kaby or skylake when clocked high.


There were some direct comparisons on youtube, but I'm not sure how reliable they are.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> Don't disable HT then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think most recent AA games benefit from HT, no point in buying i7 and disabling it. By the way, it seems to be an old test from November. I remember playing BF1 after it was just released, and all 8 threads (I think I've had [email protected] back then and 2x1070) were pretty much always 100% loaded. GPUs were like 80% or even less. A lot of people were complaining on the forums how BF1 is butchering CPUs and how everyone should upgrade to 6/8-cores. But then Dice released a patch and it fixed super high CPU utilization. So it was more like a bug, BF1 hasn't been as CPU heavy for quite some time now, and I'm pretty sure that current builds work better with overclocked *Lake quads than with overclocked Broadwell-E hexa-cores.
> There were some direct comparisons on youtube, but I'm not sure how reliable they are.


That's not really the point, the point is newer games take advantage of more threads so the idea that games only use four threads and HT doesn't make a difference in games is outdated. That being said, IPC is still very important in current games, but that is slowly changing to more threads.

Here is a more recent bench:
http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/2744-intel-i7-7700k-review-and-benchmark/page-6

Still the same story about disabling HT. Metro Last light also takes a massive hit when disabling HT. They avoided GTA5 with HT off for whatever reason.


----------



## GENXLR

to be basic, X58n SHOULD NOT allow registered modules sincde i believe they actually need to talk to the chipset, which is normally a C series. The X58 isn't even intended for ECC but unreg sticsk work as long as a xeon is present. Thats my current understanding. I have TONS of reg ECC sticks and a Rampage III extreme and a P6T on hand i could verify with

possibly others are confusing merging ECC, Buffer, Register?


----------



## cahota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> That's not really the point, the point is newer games take advantage of more threads so the idea that games only use four threads and HT doesn't make a difference in games is outdated.


I never said anything about games only using four threads or HT not making a difference, so it's not my "idea".







HT has been relevant in games for quite a while now; with the exception of a few buggy titles, most games do benefit from HT. The point as I see it is that the latest quad-core i7 is still better in games than the latest hexa-core intel i7/xeon. Quads overclock better and *lake is a bit faster than Broadwell regarding IPC. So even the games that can utilize 12 threads (like BF1) still don't utilize them fully enough to make hexa-core CPUs faster. And the vast majority of games out there can't even properly use 8 threads, so clocks and IPC is the king for gaming. Which means that older Westmere hexa-cores are a lot slower than latest intel quads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> possibly others are confusing merging ECC, Buffer, Register?


Some users do of course get confused with all those terms, but those 2 users mentioned above were clearly talking about registered ram, not likely they're confusing it with unbuffered.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I have TONS of reg ECC sticks and a Rampage III extreme and a P6T on hand i could verify with


If you have any 1Rx4, 1Rx8 or 2Rx8 registered modules that you could try with X58 boards - that would be super helpful! I've tried a few 2Rx4 and none of them worked, so *Jihe* could be right about 2Rx4 not working with X58.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, it seems that something else is causing Coretemp and MSI Afterburner to bomb out. The Hex-core is running bone stock, and both quit without warning. What the hell.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> I never said anything about games only using four threads or HT not making a difference, so it's not my "idea".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HT has been relevant in games for quite a while now; with the exception of a few buggy titles, most games do benefit from HT. The point as I see it is that the latest quad-core i7 is still better in games than the latest hexa-core intel i7/xeon. Quads overclock better and *lake is a bit faster than Broadwell regarding IPC. So even the games that can utilize 12 threads (like BF1) still don't utilize them fully enough to make hexa-core CPUs faster. And the vast majority of games out there can't even properly use 8 threads, so clocks and IPC is the king for gaming.


I'm not saying you did specifically. You did say that the x5xx would be a lot slower in games than a 7700k though, which is true for games that can't take advantage of the extra threads. When fully utilized, a 7700k and a x56xx at the same clocks should be very close in performance (without AVX) when all threads are in use.

I know the 7700k will be faster when you compare a wide range of games, but I think it's interesting to see things changing from relying on IPC so much.

Anyway, a direct comparison would be required to know for sure.


----------



## Cyrious

And now Windows shut itself down without warning. What in the unholy blue hell is going on with this computer?


----------



## gofasterstripes

Wipe BIOS, Failsafe Defaults, reboot, Optimized Defaults?


----------



## Cyrious

I've done that. Twice. Once with the quad and again after i switched to the W3670.

Next thing I did after that was run chkdsk, which detected some file system errors. Another pass to run chkdsk /f fixed those. Just to be sure, I changed the drive Sata cable and removed a cobbled together fan rig from the case, and am doing a full self-test (SMART says it's fine, but I'm double checking)

The PSU has tested clean. Both a PSU tester and my own multimeter say the PSU is stable. The ram has been tested clean, 24 hrs of memtest and the fact it ran flawlessly with the 45nm i7s pretty much confirms the sticks are good.

I'm hoping the disk errors and changing the sata cable helps (as well as removing the fan rig), else I wont know what else to do.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

My system was randomly shutting down only at idle. I "think" it was the power supply so I replaced it, but I won't know for sure until it's been running for a few weeks. I did notice vdroop is significantly less so it fixed something at least.


----------



## Cyrious

See, mine's not shutting down. The only indications that i have that something is wrong is that applications will quit without warning. Coretemp is generally the first one to go, and often when coretemp goes out at least 1 other program follows it, typically MSI Afterburner. If more than one goes out, it usually takes BOINC with it. The crashes are so clean it cuts off output logs in the middle of writing, and windows' own logs doesn't have anything to say about it. Hell, even BOINC workunits generally escape the crash unharmed, and are turned in and accepted as validated, with very rare exceptions. The only windows crash I had was today, and it wasnt a crash so much as the system simply did a flash-reset as if i flip-flopped the power switch on the PSU. There wasn't even a BSOD log.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Applications closing usually means you need more Vcore.


----------



## Cyrious

Except it was doing this with both the quad and the hex running bone stock, both speeds and voltages, and with the memory set to auto (which currently has it running a little bit over 1066 8-8-8-19-1T)


----------



## gofasterstripes

Maybe the board is snafu, that or the PSU.


----------



## GENXLR

Memtest86, run it!


----------



## Cyrious

Already did, 24hr run with the quad 32nm Xeon, and saw no errors


----------



## GENXLR

attempt IBT?


----------



## Cyrious

30 passes 4GB, came clean.


----------



## GENXLR

well then it's a software issue more than a HW issue


----------



## Cyrious

Yeah, my next step after the HDD check and cable change is to steamroll everything and re-install windows.


----------



## GENXLR

sounds like a shared memory issue but i'm unsure what would cause it other than a bad installation or some other stupid issue(back in the day using the ASUS OC Palm could cause similar issues)


----------



## Cyrious

Well, the reason why I think (god i hope so) I've managed to narrow it down to the cable being the issue was that when I went and installed one of the 32nm quads, I also took the opportunity to do some cable management in the case. Part of this was disconnecting the optical drive and using its cable for the HDD. It's around that time when the problems started.


----------



## GENXLR

What kind of performance jump would i see upgrading my laptop from a Core i7 960 to a W3690?


----------



## 99belle99

I never knew you could get desktop CPU's in laptops. Also wouldn't the board need to support the Xeon. Some desktop mobo's need a hardware mod for them to work others just a bios update.


----------



## GENXLR

it shipped with the X5690 as an option and my W3520 worked in it. Matter of if the upgrade is worth it or not


----------



## Cyrious

Going from 45 to 32nm should alone be worth it from a heat and power standpoint. Add on tuning the Xeon for lower power consumption and it IMO would be an all-around superior chip.


----------



## GENXLR

alright! Obviously overlocking isn't "exactly" possible, i could use throttlestop to increase the unlocked multi but i have no voltage or freq controls


----------



## Cyrious

CrystalCPUID might be able to allow for voltage and clock control but I'm not sure.


----------



## Cyrious

Huh, maybe it was the damn cable.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Except it was doing this with both the quad and the hex running bone stock, both speeds and voltages, and with the memory set to auto (which currently has it running a little bit over 1066 8-8-8-19-1T)


To me your issue sounds memory related how many chips of memory are you running ? I do recall having some wierd issues on my x58 at one point with one of my sata slots acting up i thk for me it was the first one i moved stuff and that seemeded to fixed it i don't recall problem i was having tho they went away when i got my hex.


----------



## Cyrious

3 sticks, all rated for DDR3-1600 8-7-8-20-2T 1.65v, one for each channel as my board does not for the most part support 2 dimms per channel. They're currently running at 1081mhz 8-8-8-19 1T 1.5v.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> 3 sticks, all rated for DDR3-1600 8-7-8-20-2T 1.65v, one for each channel as my board does not for the most part support 2 dimms per channel. They're currently running at 1081mhz 8-8-8-19 1T 1.5v.


You tried running just 2 sticks in dual channel for kicks to see if it fixes the problem.


----------



## Cyrious

No, the 24hr memtest86 run that came up flawless indicated the ram is not the issue. I really am starting to think it was the cable. The programs would have blocks of data moved out of main memory to the pagefile, but when it came time to access those blocks for whatever reason, they couldn't do it due to the intermittent cable issue and would crash. If it was memory causing it, windows would likely spit bluescreens at me, memtest would have detected it, and my BOINC workunit results would have a hell of alot more errors being sent back one would think.

As for the machine itself its gotten 1 day 13 hr 15 minutes uptime with no issues.


----------



## GENXLR

If that's the case you should have TONS of ATA errors and also you would blues teen with a PFN_LIST_CORRUPT, DATA_BUS_ERROR, or a bunch of other issues


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> No, the 24hr memtest86 run that came up flawless indicated the ram is not the issue. I really am starting to think it was the cable. The programs would have blocks of data moved out of main memory to the pagefile, but when it came time to access those blocks for whatever reason, they couldn't do it due to the intermittent cable issue and would crash. If it was memory causing it, windows would likely spit bluescreens at me, memtest would have detected it, and my BOINC workunit results would have a hell of alot more errors being sent back one would think.
> 
> As for the machine itself its gotten 1 day 13 hr 15 minutes uptime with no issues.


It could be. I recently had issue with my one Linux rig that I had off-line for a few months. I booted it up and had an issue with it locking up..after I changed the sata because it looked twisted and crimped, problems went away, but I ended up also upgrading it to Mint 18.1 at the same time. I still think the cable was bad though.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> It could be. I recently had issue with my one Linux rig that I had off-line for a few months. I booted it up and had an issue with it locking up..after I changed the sata because it looked twisted and crimped, problems went away, but I ended up also upgrading it to Mint 18.1 at the same time. I still think the cable was bad though.


Yeah, it must have been the damn cable, because i've gone 48 hours without any problems/crashed programs at all. Sometimes its the smallest thing that will screw with you.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

A bit late to remember. My PC randomly locked up when I had a bad sata cable. Stupidly I didn't mark which one it was, so now I have one bad cable mixed in a pile of other cables. Ended up ordering all new when I build my server.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> It could be. I recently had issue with my one Linux rig that I had off-line for a few months. I booted it up and had an issue with it locking up..after I changed the sata because it looked twisted and crimped, problems went away, but I ended up also upgrading it to Mint 18.1 at the same time. I still think the cable was bad though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it must have been the damn cable, because i've gone 48 hours without any problems/crashed programs at all. Sometimes its the smallest thing that will screw with you.
Click to expand...

dont you just love computers lol finding the fix one problem can be the stranges thing.


----------



## Cyrious

Lets see if i can get another 24 hours stock stable before I start cranking things up. What's the typical overclock for these hex-cores anyways? I need to know what to expect and when to expect it so I dont overload my H50 again like i was with the 45nm chips.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

4.4 - 4.6Ghz. Keep the core under 1.4V and 80C if you don't want to risk damaging the CPU.


----------



## Cyrious

Ah ok. Yeah I dont intend on getting it that toasty. Hitting 85C and occasionally playing chicken with 90C on the 45nm chips was terrifying enough. Cooler is an H50 in push-pull exhausting out of the case, and the DX50SO is kinda lethargic with its fan curves (hence the thermally controlled fan in the pull with the thermistor downwind), so this could be interesting. If things get too hairy I do have some powerful 38x120mm fans i can play with.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

a h50 might not get you past 4.2-4.3Ghz depending how good your chip is my master liquid 120 is really only good for up to about 4.2 if i wanna keep it under 70c at [email protected] vocre running x264 i hit 85c ibt will push it into the 90s.


----------



## AlxMrx

I always thought the odd multiplier was the best solution for stability in these chips, but is that true for every single chip?
I've been struggling the last week after I get the new ram with odds multiplier trying to find a good conf with HT on @ 4.4GHz, and eventually I landed in this 157*28 that is giving me 8 hrs prime95, and already passed 20 IBT with 4GB ram.


----------



## Euskafreez

Big question guys,

An acquaintance of mine is selling a pretty nice X99 kit for 1150€ -approximately $1200US- including:

An Asus X99-M WS mainboard. Looks fine but it's Micro-ATX and it will make my case even bigger








i7-5960x Batch J513B143 doing 4.5GHz stable at 1.175v
a 512GB 950Pro NVMe Samsung SSD
What do you reckon guys? It's fair to say that Ryzen in its actual form was a disappointment in regard of the expectation I had. Anyhow I could benefit from the native USB3, PCIe 3.0, Sata3 et NVMe of the X99 platform. Even though the X299 will destroy everything on its way in the upcoming months ... starting by our wallets







.

NB: I feel kinda sad thinking about a replacement for my good old X58.


----------



## Wishmaker

I will join this club as it is the cheapest way for me to keep my rig competitive until Cannon Lake drops. I just purchased the 5650 from eBay and I am hopeful it will not cause me issues. I had my trusted C0 920 since launch at has worked 24/7 overclocked. While the D0 stepping was better and cooler, I am having my fingers crossed for my newly acquired purchase. I am also hopeful that this chip will drive a newer GPU without too much bottleneck.
Quote:


> Intel Six-Core XEON X5650 2.66Ghz 12M Processor CPU Step code SLBV3 Hex 6-Core


Will this be the B1 revision? Hope I hit 3.8 GHz with it as it will be more than enough for my needs. The guy on ebay said it is a chip removed from a barely used server. I do not know how true that is. I will use my Formula III Mobo to push the chip. I also noticed that voltages are lower than on the 920 so I need to be careful not to push higher that 1.32.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Will this be the B1 revision? Hope I hit 3.8 GHz with it as it will be more than enough for my needs. The guy on ebay said it is a chip removed from a barely used server. I do not know how true that is. I will use my Formula III Mobo to push the chip. I also noticed that voltages are lower than on the 920 so I need to be careful not to push higher that 1.32.


If you got a good cooling, you can even reach 4.2/4.4GHz easily


----------



## Euskafreez

I run my X5675 at 4.2GHz with a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 at 7V and it's dead silent. So far so good!


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> If you got a good cooling, you can even reach 4.2/4.4GHz easily


I will be using my VX with Zalman Fans in push pull. What temps will raise the alarm for this chip? I am getting 70 degrees centigrade on my C0 at 3.8 with 1.327V. I am looking at a 3.8 GHz value under 1.3 and maximum 75 Celsius in stability tests.

This chip will go in my Queen of Blades build. Which needs updating as I got 1600 RAM now


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I will be using my VX with Zalman Fans in push pull. What temps will raise the alarm for this chip? I am getting 70 degrees centigrade on my C0 at 3.8 with 1.327V. I am looking at a 3.8 GHz value under 1.3 and maximum 75 Celsius in stability tests.
> 
> This chip will go in my Queen of Blades build. Which needs updating as I got 1600 RAM now


Well, my W3690 with HT on reaches 70-73°C only under stress test (prime95 or IBT), but in every other situation I never go over 50-55°C; usually I'm at 45°C average in gaming (20-25°C idle)


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Well, my W3690 with HT on reaches 70-73°C only under stress test (prime95 or IBT), but in every other situation I never go over 50-55°C; usually I'm at 45°C average in gaming (20-25°C idle)


Glad to hear, the VX will be more than enough then. I will get the chip on Tuesday and will slot it in the same day.


----------



## Euskafreez

You'll notice a massive difference between your 920 C0 and the X5650 in terms of temperature. My Xeon X5675 runs at 4.2GHz HT on with only 1.248v of vcore. After 2 hours of OCCT with my air cooling -NH-U12P SE2 cranked at 9V instead of 7V for that kind of heavy load- my 6 cores are running at:

#0 52-53°C
#1 47-48°C
#2 50-51°C
#3 47-48°C
#4 55-57°C
#5 53-54°C


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> You'll notice a massive difference between your 920 C0 and the X5650 in terms of temperature. My Xeon X5675 runs at 4.2GHz HT on with only 1.248v of vcore. After 2 hours of OCCT with my air cooling -NH-U12P SE2 cranked at 9V instead of 7V for that kind of heavy load- my 6 cores are running at:
> 
> #0 52-53°C
> #1 47-48°C
> #2 50-51°C
> #3 47-48°C
> #4 55-57°C
> #5 53-54°C


I am feeling more and more confident that my temps will be in check now. I do not know anything about the chip. All I know, it was pulled out of an unused server. Should not have a lot of mileage on it. I will also have to see how my Formula III will overclock it. I will admit my C0 was not a very easy chip to handle.

Those temps are lower than my 920 at 3.8 GHZ!!!


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I am feeling more and more confident that my temps will be in check now. I do not know anything about the chip. All I know, it was pulled out of an unused server. Should not have a lot of mileage on it. I will also have to see how my Formula III will overclock it. I will admit my C0 was not a very easy chip to handle.
> 
> Those temps are lower than my 920 at 3.8 GHZ!!!


Yep, these 32nm chips run quite cool. It's why I was briefly running on a 32nm quad before I got the hex Xeon, it was to bring the temperatures down. Best I could do with either one of my 45nm i7s was 4ghz with HT off or 3.8 with it on, and in both cases I was running at or above 85C constantly. Plunk in the E5640, I could get 4ghz HT on for around 75C if that.


----------



## Euskafreez

Keep in mind that the X5675 is a 95W TDP CPU running at 3.06GHz at stock. So yes the X5690 and the W3690 are faster but at a cost of a 125W TDP -and an unlock multiplier for W3690-.

You'd be alright







.


----------



## Wishmaker

According to the INTEL ARK database, the chip I have chosen, the XEON X5650 is a 95W part with VID : 0.750V-1.350V. This is different than the I7 920 at 130W with VID: 0.800-1.375V. The former is on 32 and the latter on 45. I would expect to have, worse case scenarios, the same temps like I do now, due to the added cores and HT.

Seeing some of the feedback, I should actually have less







.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

My x5675 runs cooler then my 930 did


----------



## theister

hey, whats is the latest microcode revision for X56xx ? i always thought it is 14 but the tool mc extractor is telling me it is outdated.

by digging around in the internet i found a thread in the winraid forum where a dude asking for a mod including rev15 microcode.

but sadly i am not able to find it, i searched all intel mircocode releases, extracted them but not able to find it. i am just blind? or what is this about?


----------



## Cyrious

My Hex Xeon according to HWiNFO64 is running Microcode F (which is 15 in hex), so yours is definitely outdated. Updating your motherboard's BIOS to the latest should be enough to take care of that


----------



## Bal3Wolf

mine shows 14 in hwinfo64 also with my P6X58D-E.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Mine is 14 as well. I wonder what's been changed in 15.


----------



## theister

if there is any 15. i am not able to find within the released packages of intel.

Cyrious is running an intel dx58, so i tried the microcode extractor with the latest bios of intel dx58

bios of intel dx58 https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/36888/Intel-Desktop-Board-DX58SO



so the tool says there is a version of 7/16/2013 (funny thing is it also says this verson is outdated), the rev 14 is from 03/11/2011

but the thing is i am not able to find this inside the microcode package releases provided by intel.

so am i stupid or somehow mistaken? the tool just not good? but according to cyrious there should be a rev15.

i think i just mod my bios and give it a try


----------



## Cyrious

Well, 72hrs without a hiccup, I think I have finally solved the stability issue.

Goddamned sata cable.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Well, 72hrs without a hiccup, I think I have finally solved the stability issue.
> 
> Goddamned sata cable.


good computers can be a major pain sometimes lol im really happy with my x5675 at 4500mhz its my plex server and it flys thru the transcodes hits about 74c doing normal stuff can peak up in 90s if i run ibt but i dont run ibt all day long lol.


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> if there is any 15. i am not able to find within the released packages of intel.
> 
> Cyrious is running an intel dx58, so i tried the microcode extractor with the latest bios of intel dx58
> 
> bios of intel dx58 https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/36888/Intel-Desktop-Board-DX58SO
> 
> 
> 
> so the tool says there is a version of 7/16/2013 (funny thing is it also says this verson is outdated), the rev 14 is from 03/11/2011
> 
> but the thing is i am not able to find this inside the microcode package releases provided by intel.
> 
> so am i stupid or somehow mistaken? the tool just not good? but according to cyrious there should be a rev15.
> 
> i think i just mod my bios and give it a try


In the 5599 bios (not the latest) of the intel dx58 is a rev15 code included, that the microcode extractor extracts and that can be used with mmtool (the 6000 bios extractions can not be used with mmtool).

sadly i have to use cbrom for my x58a oc bios and that tool somehow does not want to add the microcode so i can test i myself.



maybe someone of you can help me insert the rev15, fix my cbrom probs?

edit : my problem is that cbrom is not adding the rev15 code using cbrom file /nc_cpucode microcodefile (version 198 and 155 did not work).


----------



## Cyrious

Lol, i cant help you. The most I did with my board was download the latest Bios version and flash the board with it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

been a very long time sence i modded my bios lol im not up to bricking mine sadly.


----------



## fielach

I have got a Rampage 3 Formula. I tested on that board my friend's i7 960. And I noticed a one problem. When I trying to oc Dram frequency, uclk frequensy ocs too. When I set dram 2000Mhz, uclk frequency sets 4000Mhz. I can't get uclk higher than 3700Mhz. That means my ram works at 1850Mhz. ***? On the other boards uclk and dram frequency dont have the same multiplier. On my other x58 board(Foxconn Flaming Blade) i can configure dram and uclk frequency however i want. Im waiting for my x5670 from Ali. Can the processor be the reason of that? But i tested that i7 on foxconn's mobo too, and didn't have issues. I want to place x5670 on the Asus's mobo, cause of this mobo's vrm is much way better and that board could get 3700 UCLK, when on fox's mobo could only 3300. Dont tell me that the uclk's frequency is useless, because i can get higher memory read/write/copy scores with higher NB frequency. And that is necessary for 1366 cpus, because their IMC is **** without oc(with oc too)


----------



## theister

i7 960 needs the 2:1 ratio else is does not work. the x5670 is fine with 1.5:1, so u can clock uncore to 3000 with 2000 ram


----------



## Wishmaker

Quick question







. Last time I built a system was when the 920 came out. Now you can imagine, I have some stuff which is dated. For example, my MX-2 paste, as well as the AS5 one. On top of that, I got a barely used NT-H1 tube here in front of me and it arrived when I ordered the Noctua cooler for my second rig. The million dollar question, can I use the NT-H1 tube after all these years? Should give me some normal results right? I don't wanna spend 25 euros on that damn Grizzly paste


----------



## brambles

Is it too late to join the party? I've been running an i7 920 (Bloomfield, C0) since 2008, but I figured maybe it's time to upgrade if not for anything but because I've had an upgrade itch for a while. My CPU does not have a lot of overclocking room, so I am thinking of giving an LGA1366 Xeon a try. X5670 seem to be going for $50-60 on eBay right now, which is awesome if it gets me even within an earshot of a current platform with overclocking compared to the price of a full setup.

I am running an ASUS P6T Deluxe - is this mobo going to be compatible? Are there any specific recommendations going into this?


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> Is it too late to join the party?


NO DUDE







WELCOME

Just don't do it wrong










Quote:


> X5670 seem to be going for $50-60 on eBay right now


Sounds good! Buy one








Quote:


> ASUS P6T Deluxe - is this mobo going to be compatible?


I'm a Gigabyte guy, but IIRC these are compatible. Can someone verify?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> I am running an ASUS P6T Deluxe - is this mobo going to be compatible?


*https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?board_id=1&model=P6T+Deluxe&id=20101114194955340&page=1&SLanguage=en-us*


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brambles*
> 
> I am running an ASUS P6T Deluxe - is this mobo going to be compatible? Are there any specific recommendations going into this?


Update to the lastest version of the bios. If you have a P6T Deluxe v1 it's the 2209 version of the bios that you need. If you have a P6T Deluxe v2 I don't know which bios is the latest but same procedure. And make sure to flash the bios while you still have the 920 installed







.

Quite of an easy task with a P6T, you only have to use EZ Flash by hitting ALT+F2 or something like this during post.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> NO DUDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME
> 
> Just don't do it wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good! Buy one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Gigabyte guy, but IIRC these are compatible. Can someone verify?


Look at my mainboard or the mainboards of the average Xeon X56xx from this topic. Usually it's an Asus P6 something







.


----------



## brambles

Haha, thanks all! I bet this will be a good upgrade, +1GHz, 32nm, +2 cores. That should tide me over for a few more years, I bet.








Just hoping the chip I get is decent. They are all used, so I am not sure what the chances of getting a solid chip with overclocking room and plenty of life left in it are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> Update to the lastest version of the bios. If you have a P6T Deluxe v1 it's the 2209 version of the bios that you need. If you have a P6T Deluxe v2 I don't know which bios is the latest but same procedure. And make sure to flash the bios while you still have the 920 installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Quite of an easy task with a P6T, you only have to use EZ Flash by hitting ALT+F2 or something like this during post.
> Look at my mainboard or the mainboards of the average Xeon X56xx from this topic. Usually it's an Asus P6 something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ah, good call on the BIOS! I am one version short at 2101, so I'll make sure to update soon.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brambles*
> 
> Is it too late to join the party? I've been running an i7 920 (Bloomfield, C0) since 2008, but I figured maybe it's time to upgrade if not for anything but because I've had an upgrade itch for a while. My CPU does not have a lot of overclocking room, so I am thinking of giving an LGA1366 Xeon a try. X5670 seem to be going for $50-60 on eBay right now, which is awesome if it gets me even within an earshot of a current platform with overclocking compared to the price of a full setup.
> 
> I am running an ASUS P6T Deluxe - is this mobo going to be compatible? Are there any specific recommendations going into this?


Here are x5660 for 40$ or best offer. Make an offer and see what they do.
Even at 43$ including shipping is a good deal.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/132100664225?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> They are all used, so I am not sure what the chances of getting a solid chip with overclocking room and plenty of life left in it are.


Buy from a bulk reseller so it's not "inverse cherry-picked" and I would be surprised if it's got any damage. You could argue that the lower clocked chips are likely to have been run cooler, but many people are doing fine with '75s. '50s or '60s are also fine though







All 3 of the chips I've tested hit 20*200 no fuss, though I did blow one trying to put the screws down too hard [IMC roasted].


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Quick question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Last time I built a system was when the 920 came out. Now you can imagine, I have some stuff which is dated. For example, my MX-2 paste, as well as the AS5 one. On top of that, I got a barely used NT-H1 tube here in front of me and it arrived when I ordered the Noctua cooler for my second rig. The million dollar question, can I use the NT-H1 tube after all these years? Should give me some normal results right? I don't wanna spend 25 euros on that damn Grizzly paste


If the tube was sealed NT-H1 should be fine. Gelid GC Extreme is near identical in performance to TG Kryonaut and less costly. And NT-H1 is within 2 degrees of either - can see bigger differences between mounts. Try the NT-H1 and test.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i agree tim says good for years i got some really old as5 that i used recently and still worked great.


----------



## brambles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Buy from a bulk reseller so it's not "inverse cherry-picked" and I would be surprised if it's got any damage. You could argue that the lower clocked chips are likely to have been run cooler, but many people are doing fine with '75s. '50s or '60s are also fine though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 3 of the chips I've tested hit 20*200 no fuss, though I did blow one trying to put the screws down too hard [IMC roasted].


Sorry, I am being kind of a newb - the last time I bought something on eBay was when I got a Radeon 9100 Pro there ~15 years ago - but how do you identify a bulk reseller? It seems most sellers of the X5670 on eBay have stores and sell many of those chips - would that classify them as bulk? That's the one I am eyeing as it has the 95W TDP in combination with the highest clock within that envelope. Makes me think that overclocking it to a higher frequency won't be as big of a deal


----------



## Euskafreez

To be honest I've seen a bulk container of thermal compound ages ago. And the packaging was saying it has to be used within two years after opening.

The problem with the X58 platform is that it works so well that we don't get our hands dirty anymore like in the good old days. Hence is why I had to replace a 5 years old half full syringe of AS5 when I switched from the 920 D0 to the X5675.

My old AS5 was simply to thick. To the point its use was compromise, even though I tried to warm it up gently a couple of times with a help of a hair dryer and a heat-gun. I guess you all know that feeling when you can't wait to have your new rig running. Ain't no time for a quick trip at the next computer store for some paste nor we have 24hrs to receive our order from Amazon







. I know I digressed


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> To be honest I've seen a bulk container of thermal compound ages ago. And the packaging was saying it has to be used within two years after opening.
> 
> The problem with the X58 platform is that it works so well that we don't get our hands dirty anymore like in the good old days. Hence is why I had to replace a 5 years old half full syringe of AS5 when I switched from the 920 D0 to the X5675.
> 
> My old AS5 was simply to thick. To the point its use was compromise, even though I tried to warm it up gently a couple of times with a help of a hair dryer and a heat-gun. I guess you all know that feeling when you can't wait to have your new rig running. Ain't no time for a quick trip at the next computer store for some paste nor we have 24hrs to receive our order from Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know I digressed


lol it sucks when you decide to do some spring cleaning and replacing/remounting stuff and run out of tim i will need to order some more when i upgrade my main rig.


----------



## Euskafreez

Do we really have to place the thermal paste after some time? I used to enjoy high maintenance rig but not much anymore. Maybe I'm too old for this s







.

But I'm blessed to have a 50L compressor to clean my computers with so no need for some heavy duty spring cleaning


----------



## gofasterstripes

@brambles [nice name BTW]

Just don't buy from a seller who sells single used mixed computer parts - the kinda guy that upgrades and passes stuff out after, and/or has tried a chip and doesn't like it or has killed it. Better to look for a store who has 300 Xeons to offload - they'll not be testing them and selling only the duff ones, so you have fair play of the Si Lottery.


----------



## Cyrious

Finally time to OC the W3670. To begin: straight to 4ghz. Dont pass go, dont collect $200, dont even change any voltages. Lets see if this works out or not.

Edit: Nope.

Edit 2: Hmmm, ok how about lets not be such a derp and gun for 4 right off the bat. Lets try for 3.6 and lets see what gets pissed off.

Edit 3: Seems to like 3.6 (150x24). Question for anyone who reads these edits: What would be the most likely culprit to cause windows to lock up on boot (no BSOD) and occasionally cause the system to lock up when in or attempting to enter BIOS?


----------



## brambles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> @brambles [nice name BTW]
> 
> Just don't buy from a seller who sells single used mixed computer parts - the kinda guy that upgrades and passes stuff out after, and/or has tried a chip and doesn't like it or has killed it. Better to look for a store who has 300 Xeons to offload - they'll not be testing them and selling only the duff ones, so you have fair play of the Si Lottery.


Cool deal. I just got one from these people, $49.99 with free shipping: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252794026195

Now to wait...


----------



## Cyrious

http://valid.x86.fr/ysv8iv

Turns out manually setting the memory multiplier is really freaking derpy on this board. Once i figured that out it took all of about 5 minutes to get this done.

Edit: Feck, not quite stable. ~1.28v should sort it out though.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Stable yet @Cyrious? If not, maybe try 200*20? I'd be interested to see if it works differently.


----------



## Cyrious

I *just* woke up man. Stabilizing it at 4ghz should be easy enough, like i said all I need is about a dozen more mv and it should be good.

The real fun begins when I start gunning for that 1000+ points in Cinebench, which if I did my math right requires 4.4ghz.

EDIT: Well, turns out another dozen mv wasnt quite what I was looking for. I still lose a random thread in Prime95.

EDIT 2: Maybe it was uncore or dram doing it. Changing those voltages up by a few notches seems to have helped.


----------



## AlxMrx

I read you guys talking about microcode some days ago, so I was wondering about the microcode version of my W3690 and it turned out to be 13. It is not the latest one, since looking on cpu-z database it looks like some people got 14.
Should I update it?


----------



## Cyrious

Yay! I seem to have stabilized it at 4ghz (167x24) @ 1.336v. Highest temps are 74-75c, with the coolest cores hitting 70 and 64C (I think that sensor is derpy).

Now I'm debating the merits of cranking things higher or just leaving them as they are.


----------



## Retrorockit

Thanks to you guys for pointing out the Unlocked Xeons, I purchased a Dell T3500 workstation with W3690, 12GB DDR3 3 channel RAM, and 500GB HDD Win7 Pro for $250 delivered. At that price it came full of dust bunnies, so an immediate disassembly and cleaning was job#1. Oops I forgot to see if it ran first. Oh well, it's not going back together the way it came, and I really don't care what it used to do!

My background is overclocking locked BIOS Dell BTXs which were all LGA775. So this is a big step up for me.

I installed an EVGA 850W Supernova B2 PSU. The MB CPU cable runs under the MB so now was the time. The huge flat HDD tray That goes over the CPU/Fan area got binned, and the HDD moved to one FDD bay with 2x SSDs in the other. The smallish 4 heatpipe cooler got moved to the chipset position. The chipset heatsink got chopped up to make a cooler for the 6 phase VRM MOSFETs.

Unlike in BTX I actually got to use an aftermarket cooler. TR Macho 120 was the biggest that would fit ( I still need to drill holes in the cover for the 10 heatpipe ends to stick out). I lapped the CPU and cooler. It's a good thing I did they were both low in the center. I can add push pull fans if needed.

The original fans were 2x 120x38mm .9A.intakes, one CPU/system (similar to BTX), and a 2nd card cage fan. I replaced the CPU fan with a Delta AFC1512DG 150x50mm 1.8A fan (pics in my album, or my posts at Delta Fanatics forum). i will keep the 2nd fan but power it off of a Molex since the big fan draws what the 2 smaller ones did.
For the GPU I will start out with an R9 Fury Nano ITX card ( I have ITX because they can fit the old Dell Optiplex/Dimension BTXs). Another option will be 2x R9-285 ITXs. On the older Dells they won't display the Dell BIOS resolution. Maybe Dell got up to speed with this on the X58 machines.

The overclock will be in Windows using Throttlestop 8.40. This should give control over Volts, and multiplier, and Cstates.


----------



## Cyrious

Oh damnit, there goes a prime95 worker. Failed after just under 4 hours of Large In-place FFTs. Fortunately I have voltage headroom.


----------



## Wishmaker

What makes a good choice when looking at the Xeon X58 range? I see people with X models but also people with W models. Are the W models known to overclock higher?

Intel® Xeon® Processor X5650
12M Cache, 2.66 GHz, 6.40 GT/s Intel® QPI

Intel® Xeon® Processor W3670
12M Cache, 3.20 GHz, 4.80 GT/s Intel® QPI

The Bus speed in my view seems to be different on these two, however, the W3670, with its higher base clock does not guarantee a higher overlock. I also see some voltage differences between the two







.


----------



## Cyrious

K, need some help. The Xeon cleared 30 passes of 4GB IBT, but just shy of 4 hours in one of the threads in Prime95 failed (Large In Place). Any ideas?


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> What makes a good choice when looking at the Xeon X58 range? I see people with X models but also people with W models. Are the W models known to overclock higher?
> 
> Intel® Xeon® Processor X5650
> 12M Cache, 2.66 GHz, 6.40 GT/s Intel® QPI
> 
> Intel® Xeon® Processor W3670
> 12M Cache, 3.20 GHz, 4.80 GT/s Intel® QPI
> 
> The Bus speed in my view seems to be different on these two, however, the W3670, with its higher base clock does not guarantee a higher overlock. I also see some voltage differences between the two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


They do overclock pretty much the same, W models got unlocked multiplier. Also, do not consider too much the base QPI, since you can overclock it if your mainboard can do it (and I see two ROG in your signature, so you should be ok). I got my W3690 with a QPI of 7.56 GT/s


----------



## theister

W3670 has a locked multi


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> W3670 has a locked multi


really? didn't know that


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> really? didn't know that


I probably should have said that since I have one myself, but I was off making mac n cheese. But yeah, the W3670 has a locked multi since it is essentially a i7-970 with a different name. The 3680 and 3690 are the unlocked ones.


----------



## Cyrious

Well much to my great irritation I cannot stabilize the hex at 4. I dont have enough thermal margin to try, and I dont have access to all of the shiny settings better boards have. Thusly I've been forced to roll it back to 3.8.

Edit: not giving up just yet. Apparently I've forgotten that odd multis are inherently more stable than even ones, and 200x20 as well as 167x24 both use even. Lets see what the good old standby of 191x21 does.

Edit 2: Well, 191x21 certainly is doing the job. Wonder how much OCing headroom this opens up. Something to figure out for tomorrow.


----------



## kckyle

gents i want to sell my ud7, i have my asus x58 and my ud7 isn't seeing much use. how much you think i can fetch it for. and where do you think best place for me to sell it


----------



## Wishmaker

This thread is a good source for those who spent 2 days in finding the right settings, testing for it to be stable and then forget about it







. Last time I checked my OC settings was in 2009 *haha*. Can someone with an ASUS mobo post their settings to have a good base? I don't think my 920 settings will work as a base.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> This thread is a good source for those who spent 2 days in finding the right settings, testing for it to be stable and then forget about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Last time I checked my OC settings was in 2009 *haha*. Can someone with an ASUS mobo post their settings to have a good base? I don't think my 920 settings will work as a base.


I have my Rampage II Gene with this settings (HT off):

CPU Ratio *x29*
BCLK Freq *155 MHz*
PCIE Freq *100 MHz*
DRAM Freq *DDR3-1865 MHz 9-10-9-28 2T*
UCLK Freq *3729 MHz*
QPI Link Data Rate *7459 MT/s*

CPU Voltage *1.36250V*
CPU PLL Voltage *1.88217V*
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage *1.30000V*

IOH Voltage *1.20616V*
IOH PCIE Voltage *1.51106V*
ICH Voltage *1.20616V*
ICH PCIE Voltage *1.51106V*

DRAM Bus Voltage *1.51106V*


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> I have my Rampage II Gene with this settings (HT off):
> 
> CPU Ratio *x29*
> BCLK Freq *155 MHz*
> PCIE Freq *100 MHz*
> DRAM Freq *DDR3-1865 MHz 9-10-9-28 2T*
> UCLK Freq *3729 MHz*
> QPI Link Data Rate *7459 MT/s*
> 
> CPU Voltage *1.36250V*
> CPU PLL Voltage *1.88217V*
> QPI/DRAM Core Voltage *1.30000V*
> 
> IOH Voltage *1.20616V*
> IOH PCIE Voltage *1.51106V*
> ICH Voltage *1.20616V*
> ICH PCIE Voltage *1.51106V*
> 
> DRAM Bus Voltage *1.51106V*


Thanks, I will have a look. I am already seeing some items I am not comfortable with. Voltage is very high for my needs and my memory will not run at 1865 but at 1600. According to your settings that is a 4.5 GHz overclock which is insane. 500-700 more than what I need for my activity. I am hoping for a 3.8-4.0 GHz overclock under 1.3 because at the moment my C0 is rocking 1.32V to be fully stable at 4.0 GHz.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> gents i want to sell my ud7, i have my asus x58 and my ud7 isn't seeing much use. how much you think i can fetch it for. and where do you think best place for me to sell it


Ebay or Overclock.net Marketplace, but not both. Appraisals section in Marketplace too.

http://www.overclock.net/f/321/overclock-marketplace

Put an ad there, then u can put a link to your sale ad in your sig. That will show in every post you make. Remove once sold. Also, you can mention your sale ad in threads relevant to what you are selling.You have enough rep (>15) to do that. Correction - 35

Rules there require pic of item with yr member name and date on a bit of paper in pic.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Thanks, I will have a look. I am already seeing some items I am not comfortable with. Voltage is very high for my needs and my memory will not run at 1865 but at 1600. According to your settings that is a 4.5 GHz overclock which is insane. 500-700 more than what I need for my activity. I am hoping for a 3.8-4.0 GHz overclock under 1.3 because at the moment my C0 is rocking 1.32V to be fully stable at 4.0 GHz.


Ahah, and 4.5GHz is what I reached so far (rock solid), still trying to get more MHz out of it


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Ahah, and 4.5GHz is what I reached so far (rock solid), still trying to get more MHz out of it


Keep me posted!

Can people help me understand what this guy means?

I wrote to my eBay seller:
Quote:


> Hey P,
> 
> I will keep you posted.
> Can you confirm how long the chip has been used ?
> I am aware there are risks with buying second hand.
> It will go in a rig for multimedia and would like to know how hard I can push it.


He wrote back to me
Quote:


> Hi, they were pulled from aged stock of new servers so other than for testing I the server they wouldn't have had any use, supplied with 12 months warranty. Thanks.
> 
> Kind regards
> P.


----------



## brambles

What seller are you going with if you don't mind? I didn't actually speak to my seller on the topic, so I am just kind of gambling


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brambles*
> 
> What seller are you going with if you don't mind? I didn't actually speak to my seller on the topic, so I am just kind of gambling


He is giving me 12 months on the chip and by accident he sent me 2. So I will reject one when the UPS guy comes here.

http://www.ebay.fr/usr/itinstock?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2754

Hope I am allowed to link that on OCN







.

Max multi (turbo off) for 5650 is 22?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brambles*
> 
> What seller are you going with if you don't mind? I didn't actually speak to my seller on the topic, so I am just kind of gambling
> 
> 
> 
> He is giving me 12 months on the chip and by accident he sent me 2. So I will reject one when the UPS guy comes here.
> 
> http://www.ebay.fr/usr/itinstock?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2754
> 
> Hope I am allowed to link that on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Max multi (turbo off) for 5650 is 22?
Click to expand...

use the tubo muti to overclock.


----------



## brambles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> He is giving me 12 months on the chip and by accident he sent me 2. So I will reject one when the UPS guy comes here.
> 
> http://www.ebay.fr/usr/itinstock?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2754
> 
> Hope I am allowed to link that on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Max multi (turbo off) for 5650 is 22?


Nice, that's a cool deal: 12 mos on a used chip!


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> I read you guys talking about microcode some days ago, so I was wondering about the microcode version of my W3690 and it turned out to be 13. It is not the latest one, since looking on cpu-z database it looks like some people got 14.
> Should I update it?


the latest microcode update is 1D of 2015.

the updates are attached.

the fixed file is for usage with MMTOOL 3.26.

if anyone is able to inject this update into a awardbios with cbrom without getting checksum error please help me.

looks like i am not able to do this.

files attached.

X58AOChelpme.zip 1030k .zip file


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Where did you guys even find MMTool 3.26? The latest one I have is 3.22 still.


----------



## ms178

MMTool 3.26 was available over at win-raid.com. They had to remove it due to a request of AMI though. Maybe you could find a snapshot of the site from a web archive to still get it.

I can confirm that it works on an AMI BIOS with this version though, see the discussion over there for details.


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ms178*
> 
> MMTool 3.26 was available over at win-raid.com. They had to remove it due to a request of AMI though. Maybe you could find a snapshot of the site from a web archive to still get it.
> 
> I can confirm that it works on an AMI BIOS with this version though, see the discussion over there for details.


yeah thats me but award bios is making me soooo sad right now. still not make it working.

edit : wow, cbrom155 did the job finally. i could swear i tried this version before.

microcode.jpg 163k .jpg file


----------



## Cyrious

Question: What would cause Prime95 Large In-Place FFTs to fail at stock?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

memory could or imc maybe a bad cpu or motherboard could be alot of things.


----------



## Cyrious

I'm seriously hoping its not the cores or IMC, cause if it is it means I spent $60 on a useless processor.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> I'm seriously hoping its not the cores or IMC, cause if it is it means I spent $60 on a useless processor.


thats the risk with used cpus, you know i dont even run prime any more i test with realbench and x264 Stability Test and everyday things i use.


----------



## Cyrious

Are the Aida64 stress tests any good?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

never did much with them occt has a prime and linx test also you might wanna try out prime95 26.6.


----------



## brambles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> I'm seriously hoping its not the cores or IMC, cause if it is it means I spent $60 on a useless processor.


No return?

What's the dealio with the microcode? Is this something I should be concerned about?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> never did much with them occt has a prime and linx test also you might wanna try out prime95 26.6.


After the second pass through of memtest86. First pass didn't see anything so I'm thinking that the memory and IMC are still good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brambles*
> 
> No return?
> 
> What's the dealio with the microcode? Is this something I should be concerned about?


Considering I did not buy it but instead had a family member purchase it for me, returns are unlikely.

As for the microcode, I dunno, i wasnt exactly paying much attention to that.


----------



## Cyrious

Alright, it cleared 2 runs through memtest86, so i think that rules out the IMC and the RAM. Pretty sure a fault in either one would have started dropping errors.

I'm going to let the machine idle overnight, then tomorrow I'll start testing with OCCT, the older version (and 64-bit version, just realized this one was 32-bit) of Prime95 suggested by Bal3Wolf, and if need be Aida64. Hopefully I can figure out what the hell is going on with this computer.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

http://www.overclock.net/t/1621347/kaby-lake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_100
i know we dont have a kaby lake but i used their stress testing tools to help me get stable for what i use my x5675 for the x265 is what i use sence thats mosty what my server does.


----------



## Wishmaker

Today is the big day!
Going home from work, stripping my Queen of Blades rig and will install the X5650 chip.
Let the fun begin ! Hopefully I get my desired 3.8 GHz rock stable, under 1.3 volts and with decent temps







.


----------



## Wishmaker

Seems I spoke too soon.
The UPS guy, dropped by my house, looked around, and decided to leave claiming in their system that it was the wrong address. So you can imagine my annoyance when someone from the family cancelled their plans to wait for the delivery. So I called UPS and they said that it will be delivered tomorrow because the driver did not find the address. I explained the situation and extremely vexed she realized that the driver did not even bother to read the names on the mailboxes. In addition, everyone else can delivery without any issue but the UPS guy had no clue what to do.

So he will try again in the afternoon, I told him to ring the damn doorbell where my name is !!

Unlikely he will drop by but here's hoping.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Seems I spoke too soon.
> The UPS guy, dropped by my house, looked around, and decided to leave claiming in their system that it was the wrong address. So you can imagine my annoyance when someone from the family cancelled their plans to wait for the delivery. So I called UPS and they said that it will be delivered tomorrow because the driver did not find the address. I explained the situation and extremely vexed she realized that the driver did not even bother to read the names on the mailboxes. In addition, everyone else can delivery without any issue but the UPS guy had no clue what to do.
> 
> So he will try again in the afternoon, I told him to ring the damn doorbell where my name is !!
> 
> Unlikely he will drop by but here's hoping.


I hate UPS too. On Friday, I suppose to get the switch. He rang my neighbor doorbell instead of mine. So I was pissed.

Sorry being off topic.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Seems I spoke too soon.
> The UPS guy, dropped by my house, looked around, and decided to leave claiming in their system that it was the wrong address. So you can imagine my annoyance when someone from the family cancelled their plans to wait for the delivery. So I called UPS and they said that it will be delivered tomorrow because the driver did not find the address. I explained the situation and extremely vexed she realized that the driver did not even bother to read the names on the mailboxes. In addition, everyone else can delivery without any issue but the UPS guy had no clue what to do.
> 
> So he will try again in the afternoon, I told him to ring the damn doorbell where my name is !!
> 
> Unlikely he will drop by but here's hoping.


Man i feel your pain i have had them do that crap to me my house has the number on it in like 6 places and in the yard and i have had them say cant find address just lazy drivers sometimes.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, I did a 3 hour test in OCCT Linpack, and about an hour and a half in it detected an error. Let see if Aida64 can figure out what is busted. I'm beginning to think the Uncore is hosed.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Might need to up its voltages even at stock.


----------



## Cyrious

Well then, lets see what 1.2v Uncore does at stock


----------



## Cyrious

Nope, errored again. Lets see what 1.25v does.


----------



## Cyrious

Still nope, if anything going from Auto to increasing the voltage has made it worse. I'm going to swap power supplies and eliminate the PSU as a potential source of trouble.


----------



## Cyrious

Still failed. Goddamnit. Alright, lets slow the uncore down to 135x12.


----------



## Cyrious

*Rage of a thousand nuclear bombs goes off* Back to hard stock I go again. This time lets try the single 4GB DIMM i have.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> *Rage of a thousand nuclear bombs goes off* Back to hard stock I go again. This time lets try the single 4GB DIMM i have.


Honestly it sounds like your motherboard may be the cause here. That board is known for being a pain in the ass and not of a high quality.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Honestly it sounds like your motherboard may be the cause here. That board is known for being a pain in the ass and not of a high quality.


Well then what the hell else am I supposed to do? X58 motherboards arent cheap. My last option at this point is to switch back to the 32nm quad I was using before the Hex showed up.


----------



## AlxMrx

I think I'm kind of addicted, always want to push a little bit more.
I'm testing if even multiplier could overclock better (and higher), and I found these new settings today, already passed 20 runs IBT very high, will do an overnight of prime95.
I'm really very happy about these new ram though.

CPU Ratio *x28*
BCLK Freq *162 MHz*
PCIE Freq *100 MHz*
DRAM Freq *DDR3-1949 MHz 9-10-9-28 2T*
UCLK Freq *3898 MHz*
QPI Link Data Rate *7795 MT/s*

CPU Voltage *1.37500V*
CPU PLL Voltage *1.88217V*
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage *1.35000V*

IOH Voltage *1.20616V*
IOH PCIE Voltage *1.51106V*
ICH Voltage *1.20616V*
ICH PCIE Voltage *1.51106V*

DRAM Bus Voltage *1.65681V*


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Well then what the hell else am I supposed to do? X58 motherboards arent cheap. My last option at this point is to switch back to the 32nm quad I was using before the Hex showed up.


Just be patient man, and look around on ebay, marketplace, etc. I'm pretty sure you can find a good deal somewhere..
Here in Italy, in an hardware forum that I'm in, there is a guy selling a Rampage II Extreme for 55€. Is it really hard to find a deal like this where you live?


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Well then what the hell else am I supposed to do? X58 motherboards arent cheap. My last option at this point is to switch back to the 32nm quad I was using before the Hex showed up.


If the Quad wasn't giving you issues then it could very possibly be a dying chip. If I remember though the quad wasn't playing nice either, right?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Just be patient man, and look around on ebay, marketplace, etc. I'm pretty sure you can find a good deal somewhere..
> Here in Italy, in an hardware forum that I'm in, there is a guy selling a Rampage II Extreme for 55€. Is it really hard to find a deal like this where you live?


I'm broke, yo. I bought this board relatively locally for $30 (Practically NIB too). The same board on Ebay is $125+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> If the Quad wasn't giving you issues then it could very possibly be a dying chip. If I remember though the quad wasn't playing nice either, right?


Quad was fine when the Sata cable wasnt being derp.

Anyways, Put the single DIMM in the third memory channel, seems to be working and not failing within 5 minutes of starting the test. Tried it earlier with it in the first channel and the machine hard-locked during the testing. Possibly faulty first channel, lets see how the rest goes.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Just be patient man, and look around on ebay, marketplace, etc. I'm pretty sure you can find a good deal somewhere..
> Here in Italy, in an hardware forum that I'm in, there is a guy selling a Rampage II Extreme for 55€. Is it really hard to find a deal like this where you live?


That's a ridiculously good price compared to what we see over here in the U.S. Just looking at Ebay right now the 2 most affordable options for X58 boards right now is ~$110 - $130 for a P6T Deluxe V2 and the ASRock board.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Anyways, Put the single DIMM in the third memory channel, seems to be working and not failing within 5 minutes of starting the test. Tried it earlier with it in the first channel and the machine hard-locked during the testing. Possibly faulty first channel, lets see how the rest goes.


Could be the IMC on the chip or slightly bent pins then, too. If you get 100% stable with it in the 3rd slot but it doesn't work in the first then that's most likely the scenario.


----------



## Space Marine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Just be patient man, and look around on ebay, marketplace, etc. I'm pretty sure you can find a good deal somewhere..
> Here in Italy, in an hardware forum that I'm in, there is a guy selling a Rampage II Extreme for 55€. Is it really hard to find a deal like this where you live?


I wish it was true, as im in the queue for that board, in that thread, and it looks like the seller vanished...
It's not the first time I see this happening on x58 boards in that forum. People realize what they are selling and end up selling that stuff elsewhere, for a much higher price.

Hopefully both x58 and x79 boards prices will finally go down with Ryzen.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Space Marine*
> 
> I wish it was true, as im in the queue for that board, in that thread, and it looks like the seller vanished...
> It's not the first time I see this happening on x58 boards in that forum. People realize what they are selling and end up selling that stuff elsewhere, for a much higher price.
> 
> Hopefully both x58 and x79 boards prices will finally go down with Ryzen.


Ahah, what a little world!


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Could be the IMC on the chip or slightly bent pins then, too. If you get 100% stable with it in the 3rd slot but it doesn't work in the first then that's most likely the scenario.


Dont think its the pins. I've run 3 dimms before on every processor I've had in this board before the hex without issue, and I'm very gentle in installing my hardware.

I'm trying the middle channel now, so far its looking good as well. I can try the other slot attached to Channel A (theres 2) and see if its the IMC or the slot itself causing the issue.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Dont think its the pins. I've run 3 dimms before on every processor I've had in this board before the hex without issue, and I'm very gentle in installing my hardware.
> 
> I'm trying the middle channel now, so far its looking good as well. I can try the other slot attached to Channel A (theres 2) and see if its the IMC or the slot itself causing the issue.


Got it. Just throwing out ideas based off the posts you've made today. Been busy so haven't had a chance to stay intimately involved in this thread. If 3 AND 2 work fine on this chip + all slots work with other processors (still) then it's definitely the chip.


----------



## Cyrious

Alright, Channel C and B have both been confirmed as good. Lets see what Channel A slot B does.

Edit: Flat out fails to post, with a No Dimm bios beep. One more verification pass in Chan A slot A. Whatever the problem is with this channel, its subtle enough to not interfere with windows starting up or Memtest.


----------



## Cyrious

-_-

Ok, I went and stuffed the dimm back into the first Channel (the channel that would fail after 5 minutes Linpack), and now its gone 20 minutes straight with nary a hiccup.

Debris in the slot? I have no earthly effing clue whats going on with this rig anymore.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> -_-
> 
> Ok, I went and stuffed the dimm back into the first Channel (the channel that would fail after 5 minutes Linpack), and now its gone 20 minutes straight with nary a hiccup.
> 
> Debris in the slot? I have no earthly effing clue whats going on with this rig anymore.


LOL... Well RAM acting weird in X58 is not a new thing. I had to load all my DIMM's 1 by 1 when I was moving to populate all 6 slots instead of just 3. When I say 1 by 1 I mean installing one, turning it on to let it post, turning it off, and repeating until all 6 dimms were in and recognized.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> LOL... Well RAM acting weird in X58 is not a new thing. I had to load all my DIMM's 1 by 1 when I was moving to populate all 6 slots instead of just 3. When I say 1 by 1 I mean installing one, turning it on to let it post, turning it off, and repeating until all 6 dimms were in and recognized.


Yeah I'm kinda gathering that. And what doesnt help is that this board hails from the days when this platform was still brand spanking new and not pushing 8 years old, let alone matured with some mid-late cycle motherboards.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Yeah I'm kinda gathering that. And what doesnt help is that this board hails from the days when this platform was still brand spanking new and not pushing 8 years old, let alone matured with some mid-late cycle motherboards.


Yes, the board that was being a pain with RAM for me was the ASUS P6T, a first-gen board. I should also mention I first bought the Intel board before the P6T way back at the beginning of 2009 and the first DIMM slot was defective... Go figure.


----------



## Wishmaker

Running the chip stock tonight. To see if things are okay. It is 10 degrees cooler at 2.9 GHz than my old chip on the same system







!


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Yes, the board that was being a pain with RAM for me was the ASUS P6T, a first-gen board.


Yay for immature first gen hardware.

Well, 1hr 20 minutes later channel 1 is still chugging along merrily without a care in the world. Im going to let it run out to 2 hours then try the "install one then POST it" trick, see if that helps any.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Running the chip stock tonight. To see if things are okay. It is 10 degrees cooler at 2.9 GHz than my old chip on the same system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


That looks quite warm for these chips at stock. What are you using for cooling? Overclocked to 3.8ghz at 1.25v for a friend I had his system peaking out at 74c using a ZeroTherm Core 92, which isn't anything special. My personal machine with a W3680 @ 4.2ghz 1.29v using a Noctua NH-U14S only hits low 60's.


----------



## Cyrious

Umpteenth time's the charm. I think I've finally found the trouble child. When re-installing the DIMMs one by one, the first DIMM i put in (Chan A) worked fine. However, the second one I put in (Chan B) resulted in a failure within 6 minutes. I swapped that out for the third DIMM (Also in Chan B) in the set and its been going for 13 minutes here without issue. So, best case scenario the contacts on this DIMM simply needed a good cleaning. Not the first time I've had dirty DIMM contacts ruin my day. Worst case scenario though is that the DIMM is bad, and I have to either stick with the 2 good ones I have now, or populate the third channel with the lone 4GB DIMM i have, and mixing DIMMs is a whole nother can of worms in of itself.


----------



## Cyrious

Aaaaaaand that would be a confirmed. The third stick is bad. Well, on one hand, I know the CPU is still good. On the other, I'm down a DIMM and 2GB. Must have been something really subtle to sneak by 2 runs of memtest.

Alright, lets see how this system plays with mismatched DIMMs. Edit: So far it appears to play well.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> That looks quite warm for these chips at stock. What are you using for cooling? Overclocked to 3.8ghz at 1.25v for a friend I had his system peaking out at 74c using a ZeroTherm Core 92, which isn't anything special. My personal machine with a W3680 @ 4.2ghz 1.29v using a Noctua NH-U14S only hits low 60's.


Maybe you're looking at the distance to TJ max? The idle/light use temps shown in that screenshot don't really mean much (20-35c), idle temps can also be wildly inaccurate.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Maybe you're looking at the distance to TJ max? The idle/light use temps shown in that screenshot don't really mean much (20-35c), idle temps can also be wildly inaccurate.


Yep. Thought that said max. Forgot what it looked like for a bit.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, I do believe I have solved the worst of this machine's issues.

Heat has been taken care of by the switch to 32nm (45nm chips were 85C housefires)
Thermal Paste has been changed from dielectric silicone to Tuniq TX-4 (the former of which was ~30 years old)
Found bolts long enough to pass through cooling fans for my H50 (Allows the use of one of my thermally controlled fans as the pull fan)
The wonky Sata cable has been replaced (caused a month of headaches and random crashes)
Bad memory stick has been discovered and replaced (probably wasnt helping with the crashes and general instability)
Only thing I need now for this system is a new case. This old Antec case was never really intended to host a machine of this kind of power/heat generation.


----------



## kckyle

someone offered me 140 for the ud7... dunno if i should take it...sentimental value kicking in badly


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> That looks quite warm for these chips at stock. What are you using for cooling? Overclocked to 3.8ghz at 1.25v for a friend I had his system peaking out at 74c using a ZeroTherm Core 92, which isn't anything special. My personal machine with a W3680 @ 4.2ghz 1.29v using a Noctua NH-U14S only hits low 60's.


A chip is warm or cool depending on quite a few factors. My room, at the moment of testing, had 26 degrees centigrade. Under the same scenario, my I7 920, stock, was idling 7 degrees to 8 higher. As you are a seasoned overclocker, you know extremely well that idle temps are not a good judge of how good or bad cooling is. It can give an idea but coolers have a threshold where some fail to dissipate heat and then temperatures skyrocket.
I have a Thermalright Venomous X cooler in push-pull configuration. I had to use MX-2 paste because I ran out of pretty much anything else. I also added a Noctua fan as an exhaust for the case to clear air at a much faster rate. The pressure knob on the VX is around 20 lbs to avoid socket pressure issues and RAM channel problems. My I7 920 would have issues with 25 lbs of pressure and I would lose my DDR3_3 slot for some reason.

I am not claiming my cooling solution is the best or anything. It is 10 years old and there is a point where heat dissipation is not as efficient, however, I have never had my I7 [email protected] GHz running prime, max heat, hitting, 38 Centigrade. Bear in mind that the XEON is replacing a very bad chip in terms of binning. I recall that for OCN Chimpin I was folding with suicide run voltages to help us beat EVGA at one point. 4.1 GHZ needed 1.47V to be stable.

Coming from such a chip, you can imagine how amazed I am seeing a 6 core 12 thread Xeon running Prime 95 and after one hour not hitting 40 centigrade. I am going to clock this tonight to 3.8 GHz and test for stability. As long as I am running this puppy under 1.32V, which was the perfect voltage for the C0 I had to run 5 years 24/7 abuse, I will be happy.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


When I decided to buy my Xeon, someone said me B batches do not overclock as well as A or C ones.
Now I'm curious to see how your chip will overclock. Keep us posted


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> When I decided to buy my Xeon, someone said me B batches do not overclock as well as A or C ones.
> Now I'm curious to see how your chip will overclock. Keep us posted


I would not be surprised. I rarely get a product (CPU or GPU) that overclocks. Everyone else has the luck of the draw but I never manage to get a golden chip. One of the reason I don't play the lottery. When I change my rig completely I will go to silicon lottery and get one that overclocks a bit.

I expect it will top out at 4.1 GHz with 1.5V *hahaha*

Anywho, as long as it clocks better than my old one and it hits 3.8 to 4.0 GHz under 1.32 V, I will be happy. This rig is not something I want to kill and once I rebuild my computer, I turn this into a server







.


----------



## xenkw0n

Yea I misinterpreted your first screenshot. Those numbers are about what I would expect, and that's a nice air cooler. Thermalright TY-147A fans are my go-to for air coolers. Picked up 8 in total, 2 for each of my CPU coolers and 4 as backup. You should get at least 4.0ghz at that voltage.


----------



## kckyle

Does anyone know how much wattage x58 pull from the wall?


----------



## Euskafreez

They had a
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> Does anyone know how much wattage x58 pull from the wall?


A S***load! You won't believe it! A X5650 at 4GHz paired with a GTX970 at stock drains about 700ish watts at the wall when running 3D Mark Firestrike.


----------



## madhoosier357

I am running a Xeon L5639 (CPUID/MC 206C2/05) at 200fsb @ 1.3v on a MSI x58 Platinum SLI, five SSDs, 8GB RAM @ 1600, at idle, it will pull around 160-200 watts (depends on when I looked at the kill a watt). Under load, running Furmark, with two 290x in crossfire, the system pulls up to 750 watts.

Sorry the pic is bad, hard to snap a good photo with under the desk in the dark with a flashlight (and I'm kind of lazy).


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Well, I do believe I have solved the worst of this machine's issues.
> 
> Heat has been taken care of by the switch to 32nm (45nm chips were 85C housefires)
> Thermal Paste has been changed from dielectric silicone to Tuniq TX-4 (the former of which was ~30 years old)
> Found bolts long enough to pass through cooling fans for my H50 (Allows the use of one of my thermally controlled fans as the pull fan)
> The wonky Sata cable has been replaced (caused a month of headaches and random crashes)
> Bad memory stick has been discovered and replaced (probably wasnt helping with the crashes and general instability)
> Only thing I need now for this system is a new case. This old Antec case was never really intended to host a machine of this kind of power/heat generation.


Nothing a bit of cutting can't fix. My case had no airflow for the graphics card, so I cut 4 holes on each side of the front panel and added a 120mm fan to the bottom. Can hardly tell it's been modified without removing the front panel.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> When I decided to buy my Xeon, someone said me B batches do not overclock as well as A or C ones.
> Now I'm curious to see how your chip will overclock. Keep us posted


I found the opposite. My best chip out of about 10 chips is a B. 3124B618 (4.5-4.6 @ 1.35v). I think the most important numbers are the last two, the lower the better.


----------



## Cyrious

If I still had my dremel I'd do it. Maybe carve up the front of the case steel for 2x 120mm fans for intake, hopefully get enough intake flow to make the case positive pressure instead of negative pressure.

But for the amount I'd be spending on a dremel kit, it'd be cheaper to just buy a different case locally either off craigslist or from a local computer shop.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> I found the opposite. My best chip out of about 10 chips is a B. 3124B618 (4.5-4.6 @ 1.35v). I think the most important numbers are the last two, the lower the better.


That's why I would like to know how his chip can oc. I can reach 4.5 only at 1.368, and my batch is 3101A334.
Interesting what you are saying about last two numbers, it would be a good idea to gather data and build up a database with batches and max oc


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> That's why I would like to know how his chip can oc. I can reach 4.5 only at 1.368, and my batch is 3101A334.
> Interesting what you are saying about last two numbers, it would be a good idea to gather data and build up a database with batches and max oc


Yeah, the last two numbers may mean nothing at all. Who knows.

I have a pair of 3951A711's and they clock poorly. About 4.1ghz @ 1.35v, they are ES though.


----------



## dirkdigles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I would not be surprised. I rarely get a product (CPU or GPU) that overclocks. Everyone else has the luck of the draw but I never manage to get a golden chip. One of the reason I don't play the lottery. When I change my rig completely I will go to silicon lottery and get one that overclocks a bit.
> 
> I expect it will top out at 4.1 GHz with 1.5V *hahaha*
> 
> Anywho, as long as it clocks better than my old one and it hits 3.8 to 4.0 GHz under 1.32 V, I will be happy. This rig is not something I want to kill and once I rebuild my computer, I turn this into a server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Eh, I'm running an X5660 SLBV6 at 4ghz (174 x 23) with all power saving features, fully stable, including x24 multi on up to 2 cores turbo @ 1.225V. Idles at a nice 2.08 Ghz and 0.944V. Haven't pushed higher but happy for now - I bet your chip will clock fine.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Quote:


> A X5650 at 4GHz paired with a GTX970 at stock drains about 700ish watts at the wall when running 3D Mark Firestrike.


Hmmm, or your PSU is a bit sucky. I'm pretty sure I am <700W with SLI 970's at around +20% OC and a 4GHz 5650 at 1.28v.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madhoosier357*
> 
> I am running a Xeon L5639 (CPUID/MC 206C2/05) at 200fsb @ 1.3v on a MSI x58 Platinum SLI, five SSDs, 8GB RAM @ 1600, at idle, it will pull around 160-200 watts (depends on when I looked at the kill a watt). Under load, running Furmark, with two 290x in crossfire, the system pulls up to 750 watts.
> 
> Sorry the pic is bad, hard to snap a good photo with under the desk in the dark with a flashlight (and I'm kind of lazy).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> They had a
> A S***load! You won't believe it! A X5650 at 4GHz paired with a GTX970 at stock drains about 700ish watts at the wall when running 3D Mark Firestrike.


damn you guys are making me wanting jump to ryzen more and more now. since the idle on a 1700x is only 50w.


----------



## theister

u can lower the idle power by optimizing ioh core, qpi pll etc. and maybe not pushing uncore like hell for no reasons (beside benchmarking). u can get idle wattage below 100.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Total System Power is more than just the chip, and a turbo enabled 5650 isn't consuming much at idle:


----------



## kckyle

right now i'm running everything on stock default setting. how would u go about optimizing that to drop the idle consumption.


----------



## gofasterstripes

Turn your IO volts down [PITA]... but what size PSU are you running and which model? If your TSP is, eg 75W idle and you're running a 700W Bronze PSU you could be drawing 120W+ due to the efficiency of the platform at such low draws.

I wouldn't worry about it for this platform, I'd just buy a Gold rated 400W PSU for a newer system build, that would probably make a much bigger difference to your idle draw.


----------



## kckyle

i have a titanium rated seasonic prime 750watt. which i think has a 95% at 50 percent load. idk i'm really having bad seller remorse of letting go of the ud7, its such a nice motherboard


----------



## kckyle

i want to test out a 5650 i have, its damaged, like some of the metal pieces fell off from shipping, what would happen if i stick it in my mobo, would it fry it?


----------



## gofasterstripes

Any short across a power pin could easily send the pin/finger/traces up in smoke. These boards are capable of delivering 150A or something, more on a high-end model. Not sure I'd risk it.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i want to test out a 5650 i have, its damaged, like some of the metal pieces fell off from shipping, what would happen if i stick it in my mobo, would it fry it?


you wont. do it, no balls.


----------



## kckyle

ah on 2nd thought, nvm i think i'll just leave it in the closet lol

anyway i just ordered a 1700x on ebay for 370. gonna wait for someone to stock up on micro atx am4 board.


----------



## Wishmaker

Running some tests. Quick O/C at 4.3 GHz with under 1.3 V.
Cinebench stable








running p95


----------



## AlxMrx

nice job!


----------



## Cyrious

I tried for 4.2 but I was running into instability and didn't want to pile on more vcore. 1.34v load for 4ghz I think will do.

Question though: Any benefits to running the Uncore significantly faster than 2:1? I'm thinking about maybe pushing my Uncore to 1:1 with the cores (so 4ghz uncore) while leaving the RAM at ~1600.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> nice job!


Hmm thanks. I seem to have hit some stability issues with that set up. not fully stable yet.

cinebench is no problem. some games bsod


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Hmm thanks. I seem to have hit some stability issues with that set up. not fully stable yet.
> 
> cinebench is no problem. some games bsod


Score seems a little low for those clocks. How are temps? What's your ram at?

Don't be afraid of 1.35v if you can keep temps under control.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Score seems a little low for those clocks. How are temps? What's your ram at?
> 
> Don't be afraid of 1.35v if you can keep temps under control.


Indeed it was low as i was being conservative on certain settings. i am getting someplace now. i have a stick that is busted so i am running dual channel not triple







Voltage is still higher than I expected it to be. 1.31V for 4.2 GHz seems to be the sweetspot for this chip. I can probably run at 1.35V and have it around 4.5 GHz for a few runs but it is not worth it. Apologies for resetting the temps on the screens, LinX froze a few times and wanted to make sure it did not crash again


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Indeed it was low as i was being conservative on certain settings. i am getting someplace now. i have a stick that is busted so i am running dual channel not triple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage is still higher than I expected it to be. 1.31V for 4.2 GHz seems to be the sweetspot for this chip. I can probably run at 1.35V and have it around 4.5 GHz for a few runs but it is not worth it. Apologies for resetting the temps on the screens, LinX froze a few times and wanted to make sure it did not crash again


The missing channel would explain it. I have found x58 seems to benefit more from clockspeed versus timings, if you can push that ram a little further it may do better all around. The sweet spot seems to be around 1800-2000mhz.

You may consider running a flat 200x21 with QPI at 3200mhz.

Seems like you got a pretty solid chip, 1.31v at 4.2 is quite good. What kind of volts are you running on your VTT?


----------



## bill1024

I am confused, I see a mod say you can list parts for sale with 15 reps, is that right? I thought it was a lot more.
I have 17 computers mostly x58 and dual 1366 I was thinking of listing a couple on this site.
Have to trim down my collection. I run BOINC and I am keeping my dual socket boards 2011 since they have AVX instructions. And my x79 sabertooth
Most programs and games do not use AVX or i would keep them. They are as fast on the projects that do not use that instruction.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I am confused, I see a mod say you can list parts for sale with 15 reps, is that right? I thought it was a lot more.
> I have 17 computers mostly x58 and dual 1366 I was thinking of listing a couple on this site.
> Have to trim down my collection. I run BOINC and I am keeping my dual socket boards 2011 since they have AVX instructions. And my x79 sabertooth
> Most programs and games do not use AVX or i would keep them. They are as fast on the projects that do not use that instruction.


http://www.overclock.net/f/321/overclock-marketplace

http://www.overclock.net/f/322/marketplace-rules


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> The missing channel would explain it. I have found x58 seems to benefit more from clockspeed versus timings, if you can push that ram a little further it may do better all around. The sweet spot seems to be around 1800-2000mhz.
> 
> You may consider running a flat 200x21 with QPI at 3200mhz.
> 
> Seems like you got a pretty solid chip, 1.31v at 4.2 is quite good. What kind of volts are you running on your VTT?


What would be the advantages of 200 x 21 with a lower QPI vs what I have now? What I also find interesting is the need for my memory to be stable at 1.61 Volts given that it is a 1.5V kit and running a tad under 1600 MHz. I would expect a bump in voltage for the memory in the scenario where I am above 1600 MHz. This is how my 920 worked.

I cannot remember the voltages off the top of my head but the QPI one was around 1.25 or 1.26 under 1.30 and the other one was 1.84 or 1.85, way under 1.88 the maximum recommended. I also have all the power features on and there are moments when the chip jumps to 4450 MHz and stays there, then drops to 4200 MHz







.

I love this chip. Simply astonishing. My old one would not even boot at certain frequencies without voltage toying. This one boots successfully even at 4.6 GHz and runs the damn CPU-Z bench! My first attempt at 4 GHz was with just a raise of BCLK and everything worked out of the box *rofl*

Running my memory 200 MHz above spec would require a lot of testing for stability and maybe even a bump in voltage at 1.65. I will look into this when I got some free time but for a few days I will run some tests on the current settings.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ebay or Overclock.net Marketplace, but not both. Appraisals section in Marketplace too.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/f/321/overclock-marketplace
> 
> Put an ad there, then u can put a link to your sale ad in your sig. That will show in every post you make. Remove once sold. Also, you can mention your sale ad in threads relevant to what you are selling.You have enough rep (>15) to do that.
> 
> Rules there require pic of item with yr member name and date on a bit of paper in pic.


I checked the rules and it says 35 reps to list in the for sale section.
Yet you say he can link his for sale ad in his sig because he has >15 reps.

That is what confused me. 35 it is.
Since it is 35, any one need any help or advice? HVAC, electrical, plumbing, HID lighting, computers repair, love lorn advice too!

Stock market advice too, buy low sell high!

I have tons of memory, I will do some server mem testing in a x58 and see if I can get it going.


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> ah on 2nd thought, nvm i think i'll just leave it in the closet lol
> 
> anyway i just ordered a 1700x on ebay for 370. gonna wait for someone to stock up on micro atx am4 board.


That's what I'll end up doing as soon as mainboard, cpu are available. Power efficiency is not inline with the current offer, even though I use the speedstep functionality. And having native USB3, USB 3.1A et USB 3.1c, M2, NVMe and Sata 3 support will be a massive improvement.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gofasterstripes*
> 
> Hmmm, or your PSU is a bit sucky. I'm pretty sure I am <700W with SLI 970's at around +20% OC and a 4GHz 5650 at 1.28v.


We did the measurement with a friend of mine just to be sure about what wattage was really required for his X5650. Since we had his Xeon tested on my rig, bear in mind I have a lot of things plugged to my computer -so does he- :

3*230mm fans, 1*140mm, 3*120mm controlled by 2 rheobus
a lot of cards : USB3 pcie card connected to a data power plug, a high end sound card, GTX970 running at boost speed all the time -the cooling on my case allows it-
6 modules of ram
3 ssds and a hdd
a led keyboard with a gaming mouse, a bluetooth 4.0 usb adaptor, a wireless phone charger, a USB3 portable hdd
and are enable the following on-board devices : firewire, 2 ethernets, sas controler
And as a result it was draining 700ish watts when both CPU and GPU were close to 100% of use in 3D Mark Firestrike. Since my PSU is a HX620W with an efficiency of 80%, such a result is normal







.


----------



## alancsalt

I may be going senile. Believe the rules.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I may be going senile. Believe the rules.


It's ok, I have CRS too. Tough getting old.
Better over the hill than under the hill.


----------



## cahota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I have tons of memory, I will do some server mem testing in a x58 and see if I can get it going.


Could you please check 1Rx4, 2Rx8 and 1Rx8 DDR3 Registered modules with X58? If you have any of those of course.







Looks like 2Rx4 registered modules don't work with X58, but others might work.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> What would be the advantages of 200 x 21 with a lower QPI vs what I have now? What I also find interesting is the need for my memory to be stable at 1.61 Volts given that it is a 1.5V kit and running a tad under 1600 MHz. I would expect a bump in voltage for the memory in the scenario where I am above 1600 MHz. This is how my 920 worked.
> 
> I cannot remember the voltages off the top of my head but the QPI one was around 1.25 or 1.26 under 1.30 and the other one was 1.84 or 1.85, way under 1.88 the maximum recommended. I also have all the power features on and there are moments when the chip jumps to 4450 MHz and stays there, then drops to 4200 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I love this chip. Simply astonishing. My old one would not even boot at certain frequencies without voltage toying. This one boots successfully even at 4.6 GHz and runs the damn CPU-Z bench! My first attempt at 4 GHz was with just a raise of BCLK and everything worked out of the box *rofl*
> 
> Running my memory 200 MHz above spec would require a lot of testing for stability and maybe even a bump in voltage at 1.65. I will look into this when I got some free time but for a few days I will run some tests on the current settings.


Probably not much advatage, just makes it simple.








I think mine scores a little better at 200x22 vs 188x24, but I was able to run the memory at at 2000mhz vs 1880mhz.

QPI volts sound good, I found QPI speed can make quite a difference in certain scenarios. I ended up at 3200mhz/1.25v, temps were quite a bit higher at 3600/1.325v.
PLL should be fine at 1.8v, I've never seen a need to go higher.

Ha, yep. Mine would do 4ghz at 1.2v, never tried any lower.


----------



## kmellz

Anyone able to help me with getting a crossflash P6T>P6TWS done? Using the hp usb tool from here: http://linas.16mb.com/creating-a-bootable-usb-drive/ does not work for me, so can't even get to that part of the guide from the same page, at least with the usb stick I tried it with.
Then I tried creating one with rufus and freedos, boots up fine and everything, when starting the flash it complains about out of memory after reading bios though. Tried messing around a bit with memory managers but couldn't get it to work, any help would be appreciated! Can also burn disks if that makes anything easier.


----------



## Cyrious

Would you guys say that 100 passes of 6GB Linpack w/o errors is stable enough to run BOINC on?


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> Probably not much advatage, just makes it simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think mine scores a little better at 200x22 vs 188x24, but I was able to run the memory at at 2000mhz vs 1880mhz.
> 
> QPI volts sound good, I found QPI speed can make quite a difference in certain scenarios. I ended up at 3200mhz/1.25v, temps were quite a bit higher at 3600/1.325v.
> PLL should be fine at 1.8v, I've never seen a need to go higher.
> 
> Ha, yep. Mine would do 4ghz at 1.2v, never tried any lower.


I will try and see if I can push the RAM a bit higher









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Would you guys say that 100 passes of 6GB Linpack w/o errors is stable enough to run BOINC on?


No stress program is 100% overclock proof. You can run 5 of them and end up with BSOD in certain apps. For example, my Xeon was perfectly stable in cinebench, 4 hours of prime and 20 passes of LinX at the memory I showed above. It crashed after 50 minutes in GTA V. My sound started to become robotic, game lagged badly all of a sudden and then BSOD. So I went back to the drawing board, boosted memory voltage, CPU voltage, QPI voltage and ran the tests again. This time I had no crash in GTA V, however, I may crash in other places.

Run BOINC and see what happens!


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> No stress program is 100% overclock proof. You can run 5 of them and end up with BSOD in certain apps. For example, my Xeon was perfectly stable in cinebench, 4 hours of prime and 20 passes of LinX at the memory I showed above. It crashed after 50 minutes in GTA V. My sound started to become robotic, game lagged badly all of a sudden and then BSOD. So I went back to the drawing board, boosted memory voltage, CPU voltage, QPI voltage and ran the tests again. This time I had no crash in GTA V, however, I may crash in other places.
> 
> Run BOINC and see what happens!


4 hours of prime is not enough! You should run at least 12 hours of prime!
I've seen BSOD after 4 hours of prime, even after 6 or 8 hours. I'm sure my oc is rock solid only when I do a 12 hours pass of prime, and 20 IBT passes with 4GB ram.

PS. add me on GTA online, search my nickname


----------



## Cyrious

Well, I'm cooking some [email protected] workunits, havent crashed or returned invalid/errored results (yet), so heres to hoping.

Edit: Should have kept my mouth shut, there's 1 errored unit. However i think it was the one that was at 100% but couldn't finish out before BOINC switched from the ST tasks to the MT task. Once I've run out my [email protected] work I'll switch to [email protected] or SETI and see what either one of those picks up.


----------



## bill1024

I just ran some Millkyway, 8 tasks at the same time on my Titan 6gb, tasks finished in 4:35.


----------



## theister

do linx stresstest (with ht and at least 8gb of dataset) and start 2/3 videos to check stable and / or run prime95 + 3dmark (use just so much threads in prime95 that 3dmark is giving you max possible fps with ur system) and u can be 99 percent sure to be stable


----------



## Cyrious

Well, I was doing good right up until BOINC crashed and Explorer.exe reset. Lets see what loosening DRAM timings and boosting Uncore voltage does.


----------



## Wishmaker

I changed my approach with this chip. It is quite nice to have so many ways to overclock it. My I7 920 was really forcing me to do it one way or else it would not even boot. Anywho, these are my new settings.

CPU Multi : x20
BCLK : 205
V-CORE : 1.288
V-RAM : 1.62
V-QPI: 1.27
PLL: 1.84

RAM Frequency : 1.643 MHz (this is a 1600 MHz kit)
CPU Frequency : 4100 MHz

Stability Tests :

1. Linx : 5 hours stable no errors
2. P95 : 12 hours stable
3. Cinebench : Stable
4. CpuZ Bench : Stable
5. SuperPi: Stable

TEMPS

low 50s with one core sometimes hitting 57.

Why does the GFLOPS value in LinX fluctuate so much?


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I changed my approach with this chip. It is quite nice to have so many ways to overclock it. My I7 920 was really forcing me to do it one way or else it would not even boot. Anywho, these are my new settings.
> 
> CPU Multi : x20
> BCLK : 205
> V-CORE : 1.288
> V-RAM : 1.62
> V-QPI: 1.27
> PLL: 1.84
> 
> RAM Frequency : 1.643 MHz (this is a 1600 MHz kit)
> CPU Frequency : 4100 MHz
> 
> Stability Tests :
> 
> 1. Linx : 5 hours stable no errors
> 2. P95 : 12 hours stable
> 3. Cinebench : Stable
> 4. CpuZ Bench : Stable
> 5. SuperPi: Stable
> 
> TEMPS
> 
> low 50s with one core sometimes hitting 57.
> 
> Why does the GFLOPS value in LinX fluctuate so much?


Your settings are almost universal at that speed on that chip family with an Asus X58







. Playing with mine recently since I know I'm replacing it with a R7 1700







.

I try to validate my OC with handbrake lately. If it passes then I go OCCT and P95 just to make sure it's good enough for a work oriented environment.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> Your settings are almost universal at that speed on that chip family with an Asus X58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Playing with mine recently since I know I'm replacing it with a R7 1700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I try to validate my OC with handbrake lately. If it passes then I go OCCT and P95 just to make sure it's good enough for a work oriented environment.


I wonder how much of a bottleneck this will be for a 1080 TI or a Vega card


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I wonder how much of a bottleneck this will be for a 1080 TI or a Vega card


Well it depends. No you won't be as fast as the rest of the modern competitors rocking a 1080ti. But I bet your cpu will deliver enough performances. By enough it depends of your monitor, since 60 or 75Hz are common those days you'd be fine with 60 or 75fps mate.

My X5675 @4GHz is enough for my GTX970 on a 1900*1200. I play Squad, Mafia 3, The Crew, GTA V, The Division and Arma 3. Only Arma 3 requires a killer one thread processor like the 6700k or 7700k if you want 60fps online. Modern games are getting better and better at making the best of plus 4c/8t processors. It made such a difference on GTA V having 6 cores on the Xeon rather than 4c/8t on my old 920 @3.8GHz. The lack of stuttering when it comes to games with an hexacore is obvious. I remember the open beta of The Division, all sort of people with 980ti or a sli of 980ti with 2c/4t, 4c and 4c/8t complaining about stuttering. Meanwhile I had 60fps, a solid and seamless and butter smooth experience on the game with a single 970 at 1900*1200.

But I'm quite anxious about leaving the X58 platform somehow. Never ever I had a platform with such stability in 20 years of building computers. And I'm not even talking about its longevity.


----------



## Wishmaker

Those idle temps on this chip. I am in love!!



Quote:


> Well it depends. No you won't be as fast as the rest of the modern competitors rocking a 1080ti. But I bet your cpu will deliver enough performances. By enough it depends of your monitor, since 60 or 75Hz are common those days you'd be fine with 60 or 75fps mate.


Well I game at 1080p at the moment and if I do move to 4k this system needs a complete overhaul. So I am actually considering a better GPU for 1080p and 1440p.


----------



## SamuelL421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> Well it depends. No you won't be as fast as the rest of the modern competitors rocking a 1080ti. But I bet your cpu will deliver enough performances. By enough it depends of your monitor, since 60 or 75Hz are common those days you'd be fine with 60 or 75fps mate.
> 
> My X5675 @4GHz is enough for my GTX970 on a 1900*1200. I play Squad, Mafia 3, The Crew, GTA V, The Division and Arma 3. Only Arma 3 requires a killer one thread processor like the 6700k or 7700k if you want 60fps online. Modern games are getting better and better at making the best of plus 4c/8t processors. It made such a difference on GTA V having 6 cores on the Xeon rather than 4c/8t on my old 920 @3.8GHz. The lack of stuttering when it comes to games with an hexacore is obvious. I remember the open beta of The Division, all sort of people with 980ti or a sli of 980ti with 2c/4t, 4c and 4c/8t complaining about stuttering. Meanwhile I had 60fps, a solid and seamless and butter smooth experience on the game with a single 970 at 1900*1200.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Well I game at 1080p at the moment and if I do move to 4k this system needs a complete overhaul. So I am actually considering a better GPU for 1080p and 1440p.


Give 4K a try before you write off X58, I get solid fps around 50-60 on dx12 bf1. The average fps is great though I do occasional drops on this and other newer games, I'm guessing these drops wouldn't be nearly with higher single thread performance. I got a good deal on a 2160p 4K Gsync monitor and that has completely masked the fps spikes. X58 can really hold its own since 4K quickly becomes gpu limited and 4K (2160p, not the 1440p wide) monitors can't sync fps over 60 due to bandwidth limitations and monitor companies not adopting the latest DisplayPort revision.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> But I'm quite anxious about leaving the X58 platform somehow. Never ever I had a platform with such stability in 20 years of building computers. And I'm not even talking about its longevity.


100% agree, it's been so reliable for so long... I think I will be pretty distraught if I upgrade to something that proves to have issues or be unreliable. Every time I have saved some money for a new system, I have just bought an upgrade for my X58 instead.


----------



## buffalofloyd

I still love to see this thread going strong. This is the still the first computer I've ever built and it's still going great with my P6X58D Premium and Xeon X5650. I guess I got really lucky when I decided to build my first computer and this was the newest platform. Yay me... I mean us!


----------



## Cyrious

Oh goodie, I do seem to have succeeded in achieving BOINC stability at 4ghz. [email protected] finished its batch fine, [email protected] ran all day and didnt drop any errors (waiting on validation though, SETI workunits tend to take a long time to run). Gonna do some Collatz next for a long stability test. 12 units cooking for 5 days or so should be a pretty solid indicator of stability or not.


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelL421*
> 
> 100% agree, it's been so reliable for so long... I think I will be pretty distraught if I upgrade to something that proves to have issues or be unreliable. Every time I have saved some money for a new system, I have just bought an upgrade for my X58 instead.


Yes but I do now feel the lack of AVX instructions, NVMe, Sata3,USB3.1 and a modern power management. Those are the things I will not regret







.

I hope Ryzen fills those needs. And regarding stability, something the Intel chipsets are known for, it's good to know that the AMD chipsets were developed by Qualcomm. The X370 performances are on par with Intel X99 when it comes to sata3, usb3, usb3.1 or nvme.


----------



## kckyle

alright its been awhile, how do i lower my idle wattage draw. i think someone mentioned it before but i want to make it exactly clear which settings to touch.


----------



## cahota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> alright its been awhile, how do i lower my idle wattage draw. i think someone mentioned it before but i want to make it exactly clear which settings to touch.


In general you need to enable Speedstep and all C-state related options in bios + configure your power plan in OS so that your CPU isn't at the max multiplier all the time. You might have to tune your overclock though, since the rig might become unstable with these power saving options on.

And you'll still have a very power hungry system even after all that stuff enabled







, that's one of the reasons I barely use my 1366 rigs these days.. My skylake desktop eats ~ 40W idle, while the X58 rig next to it consumes almost 200! (that's with a crazy P6T7 WS SC board though, it's one of the most power hungry ones, but most x58 systems still draw more than 100W idling). Running multiple computers at once, it all adds up to heat and power bills..

You might want to check this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1157168/overclocking-with-speedstep-enabled


----------



## Euskafreez

I can't do much either. My X5675 peaks at 4.2GHz for 1.28v of vcore on all cores with HT enabled. Still a beast for some heavy workloads but what a waste of power from top to bottom.


----------



## kmellz

Edit: Got it back to working order in the end: http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/11000_100#post_25919133

So, managed to get my P6T>P6TWS crossflash done.. everything seemed fine, except the fact that all voltage settings were gone, including the tiny problem of enabling manual oc mode and only being able to set bclk/pcie to 356mhz minimum. Reflashed to the P6T bios I was using, went fine here too, but.. same problem now. All those settings gone! Reflashed the bios with ezflash too, reset cmos, battery etcetc, still the same.

Everything else seems to work fine, auto puts it at default clock, turbo works etc, writing from that computer now. Permanent dmg or fixable? New bios chip?


----------



## kckyle

ok couple question, when it comes to 4k gaming, is there much difference in fps with a x58 vs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> In general you need to enable Speedstep and all C-state related options in bios + configure your power plan in OS so that your CPU isn't at the max multiplier all the time. You might have to tune your overclock though, since the rig might become unstable with these power saving options on.
> 
> And you'll still have a very power hungry system even after all that stuff enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , that's one of the reasons I barely use my 1366 rigs these days.. My skylake desktop eats ~ 40W idle, while the X58 rig next to it consumes almost 200! (that's with a crazy P6T7 WS SC board though, it's one of the most power hungry ones, but most x58 systems still draw more than 100W idling). Running multiple computers at once, it all adds up to heat and power bills..
> 
> You might want to check this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1157168/overclocking-with-speedstep-enabled


thats why i'm conterplating on switching to zen, i did some research, and i'm gonna save around 150watt going to 1700x, which according to con edision(nyc) i would save about 223 dollars on electricity bill every year. basically a zen upgrade pays for itself after 2 and a half year.


----------



## the finisher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmellz*
> 
> So, managed to get my P6T>P6TWS crossflash done.. everything seemed fine, except the fact that all voltage settings were gone, including the tiny problem of enabling manual oc mode and only being able to set bclk/pcie to 356mhz minimum. Reflashed to the P6T bios I was using, went fine here too, but.. same problem now. All those settings gone! Reflashed the bios with ezflash too, reset cmos, battery etcetc, still the same.
> 
> Everything else seems to work fine, auto puts it at default clock, turbo works etc, writing from that computer now. Permanent dmg or fixable? New bios chip?


Your never going to get a stable OC with a [email protected] anyway so...

356x and a 20 mulit is 7120 Mhz

Edit: Oh that's your minimum







Wow I don't know, I only use EVGA X58.

Are you using a wireless keyboard and mouse? Sometimes I need to use a wired keyboard for bios adjustments, just a thought.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Wow 356 BCLK. I wish..... LOL, maybe in the year 2040 perhaps? I never seen that problem before, that's just nuts. Your BIOS has gone insane....


----------



## Wishmaker

IF that mobo has a fall back bios like my Rampage use it. Then remove the battery and give it 5 minutes. Once that is done remove the cpu and wait. If you have a different chip, plug that in and turn the machine on. Once you get new CPU installed as message in POST all errors should be cleared. Make sure all is good, then put back the chip you have one. If all that fails, the mobo has borked


----------



## kmellz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the finisher*
> 
> Your never going to get a stable OC with a [email protected] anyway so...
> 
> 356x and a 20 mulit is 7120 Mhz
> 
> Edit: Oh that's your minimum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I don't know, I only use EVGA X58.
> 
> Are you using a wireless keyboard and mouse? Sometimes I need to use a wired keyboard for bios adjustments, just a thought.


Nothing that simple no, all wired:/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Wow 356 BCLK. I wish..... LOL, maybe in the year 2040 perhaps? I never seen that problem before, that's just nuts. Your BIOS has gone insane....


Yeah fun stuff right, can't find anything like this anywhere! At least in english. So not much help there :/ And sadly I didn't find the secret to infinite speed either so









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> IF that mobo has a fall back bios like my Rampage use it. Then remove the battery and give it 5 minutes. Once that is done remove the cpu and wait. If you have a different chip, plug that in and turn the machine on. Once you get new CPU installed as message in POST all errors should be cleared. Make sure all is good, then put back the chip you have one. If all that fails, the mobo has borked


I don't think so, the only thing I know of is crashfree where you can flash a bios even with a broken one..

But just in general, what could even be wrong here? How can there be this corruption/"memory" of the previous one if everything has been flashed over and cleared out.. Because obviously not everything is broken concerning voltages and clocks, since it boots up just fine and sets everything as it should on auto :/
Edit: And of course the fun part of no ratio control whatsoever also, didn't even think about it but it's pretty obviously missing from everywhere. Just weirdness all around


----------



## dirkdigles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> In general you need to enable Speedstep and all C-state related options in bios + configure your power plan in OS so that your CPU isn't at the max multiplier all the time. You might have to tune your overclock though, since the rig might become unstable with these power saving options on.
> 
> And you'll still have a very power hungry system even after all that stuff enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , that's one of the reasons I barely use my 1366 rigs these days.. My skylake desktop eats ~ 40W idle, while the X58 rig next to it consumes almost 200! (that's with a crazy P6T7 WS SC board though, it's one of the most power hungry ones, but most x58 systems still draw more than 100W idling). Running multiple computers at once, it all adds up to heat and power bills..
> 
> You might want to check this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1157168/overclocking-with-speedstep-enabled


Wow... my system pulls 126W idle.. still quite a bit more than 40W though, dang


----------



## Bal3Wolf

man if x58 could run faster memory it would neck to neck with everything newer, i ran 3dmark on my x5675 and gets a 15k physics score better then most 5830ks just slower memory clock pulls it for overall score. My XFX Radeon RX 480 Patriot Edition i won pulls around 10k on 3dmark firestrike at stock.


----------



## ruggercb

I have my x5650 stable at 180 bclk, memory running at 8x(1440), turbo enabled(3960 MHz). I was able to order a 1080ti and it'll be here Tues. EK Titan P block is already here. I'm running 360 rad and the CPU is in the loop. In my infinite wisdom when I built this system a couple of years ago I didn't think to put a drain in. So, I'm replacing my WC 970s with the 1080ti...it's gonna be a huge PITA! While I'm at it should I just start over on z270?!? Lol might not have a choice if I get water everywhere. Right now I'm running 2560x1080 but am planning on a 4K projector upgrade this summer if the Optoma uhd60 is affordable enough.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I'm going to have to retire my X58 setup in the near future. I get massive interruptions while gaming and I don't know if it's my CPU, RAM, or some other potential underlying issue causing it. I'm letting the price shifts due to Ryzen settle before making a decision. I also want things to mature just a bit for Ryzen before making that transition. I might even end up getting Kaby Lake Pentium to hold me over until Skylake-X or Coffee Lake comes out.


----------



## dirkdigles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> man if x58 could run faster memory it would neck to neck with everything newer, i ran 3dmark on my x5675 and gets a 15k physics score better then most 5830ks just slower memory clock pulls it for overall score. My XFX Radeon RX 480 Patriot Edition i won pulls around 10k on 3dmark firestrike at stock.


15K?? My x5660 @ 4ghz (174 bclk x 23, ram 8x) only gets 9438. Curious how you could be over 50% higher! (3dmark11 right?)


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirkdigles*
> 
> 15K?? My x5660 @ 4ghz (174 bclk x 23, ram 8x) only gets 9438. Curious how you could be over 50% higher! (3dmark11 right?)


I get 14,387 as a physics score. X5660 @ 4.2 GHz.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11157124


----------



## 99belle99

Anyone else use passmark software benchmark with these Xeon's. I have been getting a much lower CPU score than I did previously(like last year or sometime) I did update the benchmark software though. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirkdigles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> man if x58 could run faster memory it would neck to neck with everything newer, i ran 3dmark on my x5675 and gets a 15k physics score better then most 5830ks just slower memory clock pulls it for overall score. My XFX Radeon RX 480 Patriot Edition i won pulls around 10k on 3dmark firestrike at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 15K?? My x5660 @ 4ghz (174 bclk x 23, ram 8x) only gets 9438. Curious how you could be over 50% higher! (3dmark11 right?)
Click to expand...

no 3dmark firestrike and my x5675 is at 4.4ghz on 210blk, links below were using 2 79790s, a 480 and a 5850 all got 15k physics or slightly less.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11951788
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11930462
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11888081


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> no 3dmark firestrike


Have you a link similar to my link below?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11157124


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> no 3dmark firestrike
> 
> 
> 
> Have you a link similar to my link below?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11157124
Click to expand...

heres 3 one is 2x 7970s one is a 5850 and a rx480 all close to 15k or over.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11951788
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11930462
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11888081


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> heres 3 one is 2x 7970s one is a 5850 and a rx480 all close to 15k or over.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11951788
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11930462
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11888081


Wow, great scores. You hardly run that chip at 4.4 GHz full time do you? You even had it at 4.5 GHz as well.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

oh it will do 4.6ghz i run 4.4 24/7 with 1.368 vcore.


----------



## kckyle

i think i grew rather attached to my ud7. i pulled the deal with an offer i got on ebay for it, and i rather stash it in my closet than letting it go lol. maybe i'll learn to let go after my ryzen arrives.


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i think i grew rather attached to my ud7. i pulled the deal with an offer i got on ebay for it, and i rather stash it in my closet than letting it go lol. maybe i'll learn to let go after my ryzen arrives.


lol. Yeah. may this soundtrack would help you in 'Letting Go'.
https://traceychattaway.bandcamp.com/track/letting-go

\sorry for OT


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i think i grew rather attached to my ud7. i pulled the deal with an offer i got on ebay for it, and i rather stash it in my closet than letting it go lol. maybe i'll learn to let go after my ryzen arrives.


https://youtu.be/L0MK7qz13bU

or







:

https://youtu.be/RBumgq5yVrA


----------



## TLCH723

Does anyone has a Dell 730x motherboard with a 3TB+ HDD attached?
Want to know if 3TB+ HDD will work before I buy one.

Forgot to mentioned, I meant internal SATA HDD.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> https://youtu.be/L0MK7qz13bU
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> https://youtu.be/RBumgq5yVrA


no! its my ud7









i might be in denial


----------



## kmellz

Well, seems I got it working again! Don't ask me why but either the file got corrupted somewhere along the way, or there was something else magical with a new one. Downloaded the original bios again and tried that, all options back. Then tried the edited version I've used before that worked fine, everything gone again. Edited new original with updated microcode, without updated intel parts though, and flashed.. worked. So, always something I guess! CBA trying really if it's the intel part or not, since that's for raid0 trim, guess it might have slightly better performance with newer version but.. meh.

Still weird all over with that edited version not working.. computers yeah.


----------



## FrodeL70

Just bought a R3E on ebay for €289.99

Hard to find and expencive...


----------



## xx9e02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I'm going to have to retire my X58 setup in the near future. I get massive interruptions while gaming and I don't know if it's my CPU, RAM, or some other potential underlying issue causing it. I'm letting the price shifts due to Ryzen settle before making a decision. I also want things to mature just a bit for Ryzen before making that transition. I might even end up getting Kaby Lake Pentium to hold me over until Skylake-X or Coffee Lake comes out.


I'm in a similar situation - on cold boots, it takes 10+ tries to post sometimes, and I'm tired of dealing with that lol. I'm waiting to see if Ryzen 6 core disrupts pricing and then decide between 7700K and Ryzen 5 probably.. I don't do much anymore that utilizes the higher core counts of Ryzen 7 and I'm a little concerned about the ram speeds on X370. I'm hoping the mobos mature by Ryzen 5's launch to run ddr4 3000+ consistently.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quick question.

I have a Noctua cooler on my other rig with the corresponding mounting bracket. I would like to order a second xeon chip for the family, however, I want the ND-15 cooler as well. I noticed that the ND-15 does not have a 1366 bracket listed and I was wondering if my current Noctua bracket works for the cooler.

Culprit is Noctua NH U12 for X58.


----------



## Euskafreez

If your current Noctua mount is a Secufirm 2 that should not be a problem.


----------



## AlxMrx

Looking for a good oc with HT on and with a 1.30v max on vcore, I found a good one on 4.324GHz. And since I had 4.428 with 1.375v, this means I pushed 0.075 volt (and 10° of more heating) for just 100 MHz more!!!
Not worth at all.... And I even feel I could lower vcore a bit more


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> I have a Noctua cooler on my other rig with the corresponding mounting bracket. I would like to order a second xeon chip for the family, however, I want the ND-15 cooler as well. I noticed that the ND-15 does not have a 1366 bracket listed and I was wondering if my current Noctua bracket works for the cooler.
> 
> Culprit is Noctua NH U12 for X58.


You can request the bracket from Noctua


----------



## CaptainTripps

http://valid.x86.fr/70ex9r Not bad for a stable 24/7 OC on this xeon X5670 4080mhz(24x multi) and turbo up to 4250mhz (25x multi)


----------



## CaptainTripps

http://valid.x86.fr/70ex9r Not bad for a stable 24/7 OC on this xeon X5670 4080mhz(24x multi) and turbo up to 4250mhz (25x multi)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Looking for a good oc with HT on and with a 1.30v max on vcore, I found a good one on 4.324GHz. And since I had 4.428 with 1.375v, this means I pushed 0.075 volt (and 10° of more heating) for just 100 MHz more!!!
> Not worth at all.... And I even feel I could lower vcore a bit more


Im running a X5670 with HT,speedstep,turbo all enabled at 1.312v 170 bclock completly stable . Turbos up to 4250mhz and multicore up to 4080mhz. I even have all the C-states enabled so it will drop the voltage down to 1v at an idle state with core speeds of 2040mhz

Asus P6X58D-E ,Xeon x5670 , 16gb of crutial balistix sport XT ram


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainTripps*
> 
> Im running a X5670 with HT,speedstep,turbo all enabled at 1.312v 170 bclock completly stable . Turbos up to 4250mhz and multicore up to 4080mhz. I even have all the C-states enabled so it will drop the voltage down to 1v at an idle state with core speeds of 2040mhz
> 
> Asus P6X58D-E ,Xeon x5670 , 16gb of crutial balistix sport XT ram


I would like to know which C-state drops the voltage. I enabled all of them but in idle voltage is always the same.


----------



## CaptainTripps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> I would like to know which C-state drops the voltage. I enabled all of them but in idle voltage is always the same.


If you have your voltage set to manual , it will never change . I have my voltage set on an offset of .08750 so the CPU controls how much voltage it needs , well anywhere from1.016v to 1.312V . but yeah offset or auto is the only way to get variable voltage. Oh and BTW if you start messing about with offset voltages, start small and work your way up . A wrong setting in the voltage offset can cook your CPU by driving way to much voltage if you do not catch it. offset of .075000 is a good place to start


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainTripps*
> 
> If you have your voltage set to manual , it will never change . I have my voltage set on an offset of .08750 so the CPU controls how much voltage it needs , well anywhere from1.016v to 1.312V . but yeah offset or auto is the only way to get variable voltage. Oh and BTW if you start messing about with offset voltages, start small and work your way up . A wrong setting in the voltage offset can cook your CPU by driving way to much voltage if you do not catch it. offset of .075000 is a good place to start


uhm.. I don't really know much about offset, always used fixed voltage. I will stick to that for the moment, but thanks


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainTripps*
> 
> If you have your voltage set to manual , it will never change . I have my voltage set on an offset of .08750 so the CPU controls how much voltage it needs , well anywhere from1.016v to 1.312V . but yeah offset or auto is the only way to get variable voltage. Oh and BTW if you start messing about with offset voltages, start small and work your way up . A wrong setting in the voltage offset can cook your CPU by driving way to much voltage if you do not catch it. offset of .075000 is a good place to start


Would you take a picture of your bios would you? I'm not sure I've that kind of settings on my P6T Deluxe.


----------



## CaptainTripps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> Would you take a picture of your bios would you? I'm not sure I've that kind of settings on my P6T Deluxe.











There you go


----------



## CaptainTripps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> uhm.. I don't really know much about offset, always used fixed voltage. I will stick to that for the moment, but thanks


CPU voltage offset is like AUTO voltage control but it adds on a preset sum to the voltage . In my case it adds .08750V to the auto voltage control using the offset voltage of .08750v . IMO its the best way to keep your CPU alive the longest if using a highly Oc'ed system 24/7 . But if you fel a fixed voltage is the best for you , then run with it . I prefer to use the offset voltage control and keep my voltage low when sitting idle , It ramps up to 1.312V max when it is needed .


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainTripps*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> uhm.. I don't really know much about offset, always used fixed voltage. I will stick to that for the moment, but thanks
> 
> 
> 
> CPU voltage offset is like AUTO voltage control but it adds on a preset sum to the voltage . In my case it adds .08750V to the auto voltage control using the offset voltage of .08750v . IMO its the best way to keep your CPU alive the longest if using a highly Oc'ed system 24/7 . But if you fel a fixed voltage is the best for you , then run with it . I prefer to use the offset voltage control and keep my voltage low when sitting idle , It ramps up to 1.312V max when it is needed .
Click to expand...

Good idea but does not always work some cpus/boards just dont like offset because it drops to low at idle and can cause idle bsod.


----------



## CaptainTripps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Good idea but does not always work some cpus/boards just dont like offset because it drops to low at idle and can cause idle bsod.


Thats when you set your offset higher , mine drops to 1.031V at an idle here is a video showing it in action https://youtu.be/76UaPHsL6k4


----------



## Bal3Wolf

but then you making your load voltage higher it back fires both ways lol newer chipsets use offset very well but older ones can have problems.


----------



## CaptainTripps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> but then you making your load voltage higher it back fires both ways lol newer chipsets use offset very well but older ones can have problems.


well considering the max voltage for this CPU is 1.35V and it topps out at 1.312V ,I do beleive I am golden on this old X58 chipset . And no it does not backfire at all , actually its the complete polar opposite of a backfire ............................................................


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainTripps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go


Cheers man


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> I have a Noctua cooler on my other rig with the corresponding mounting bracket. I would like to order a second xeon chip for the family, however, I want the ND-15 cooler as well. I noticed that the ND-15 does not have a 1366 bracket listed and I was wondering if my current Noctua bracket works for the cooler.
> 
> Culprit is Noctua NH U12 for X58.


Yea I would just request the bracket from them that way you get an extra and know it will work. They just require a screenshot of a receipts to prove you need the bracket and they'll send it completely free of charge.

That's how I got the Noctua NH-U14S to work on my X58 system.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainTripps*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> but then you making your load voltage higher it back fires both ways lol newer chipsets use offset very well but older ones can have problems.
> 
> 
> 
> well considering the max voltage for this CPU is 1.35V and it topps out at 1.312V ,I do beleive I am golden on this old X58 chipset . And no it does not backfire at all , actually its the complete polar opposite of a backfire ............................................................
Click to expand...

just upping voltage wont fix bsod on some boards like my x58 if i run offset normaly i have to turn all the power saving options off or it will bsod at random when idle it did it with my 930 i havet really tested it that much on my xeon. And im not saying not to try it but some boards/cpus might not play nice with it is all im saying trial and error as always.


----------



## kmellz

Persistent masochist that I am, after finding that it worked with flashing a fresh rom file, I thought about if it was worth to try the other way too.. well you know, why not! Always need more speed eh.



Easily boots over 5ghz like it did at 218bclk too, sadly it doesn't seem to require less voltage which means I'll end up over 1.5v base to get it stable which feels a bit too high for 24/7 and a few mhz. But man would it look nice with that sweet 5ghz/2ghz ram. Of course this voltage is high also, but I bought this cpu to keep this system competetive for another 2~ years hopefully, so should last that long at least with temps not being a problem at all. Using a scythe fuma (thank you well timed birthday) with dual sp120 high performance, only the 1st one at 12v though, cools it to max 85c~ core temps on small data set / 71c~ large OCCT. Temps seem to be slightly lower overall though by a small margin after going higher multi over bclk.

At least I got one thing I wanted, higher memory speed! Even though I had to raise the timings a bit it's faster in the end so, probably can't push this rig much further unless I can get some awesome ram but.. meh.

Also to whomever had a scythe fuma here in the thread earlier, tighten it down a bit more! Of course only as much more as you're comfortable with but the gains are really extreme.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i think my x5675 is just a hot cpu i have used 2 differnt coolers neither did great for it and its in a big open case with 2 intake fans at top and bottom of the case, linpack in occt is pushing 76-80c with just 1.38vcore at 4.4ghz.


----------



## Wishmaker

My XEON purchase was not intended for suicide runs or certain benchmarks. You have to be realistic, the chip is rather old and while it can hold its own in multi-threaded applications, the stress on the system is not worth the hassle. In my opinion of course, I am not saying everyone should be using the chip in a similar manner to me.

My x58 rig has gone through a lot and my Xeon is here to breathe some life into it. I do admit my chip has benched at 4700 already and passes tests with flying colours. It is nice to see that I can push a 2 GHz overclock on this and that is enough for me. I will not keep it at this frequency and will not use 24/7 the voltage levels such a number is asking.

4150 MHz is perfect for my needs and I have 40 centigrade full load with this overclock. I have one core that is 5-7 degrees hotter which makes me believe that my seating may not be perfect. With the limited amount of time on my side, I will accept that core to be 5-7 degrees hotter because I am barely hitting 50% of the maximum temps on the chip.

The 5650 is an awesome chip and it will allow me to use my x58 system a few more years until I decided to pull the trigger on a matured 7nm/10 nm chip.


----------



## AlxMrx

Does anyone of you use ROG RealBench for stress test?
It is claimed as: "useful for testing the ultimate reliability of your system or overclock as it both stresses all the available subsystems in a of realistic, complex scenarios, instead of a synthetic repeated calculation."
So it should be more reliable for a gaming scenario, but is it really? Because my system is fully stable both with IBT and prime95, and I can even play games, but crashes after 2 minutes of RealBench (BSOD asking more vcore)


----------



## theister

so your system is not stable. i can run realbench with no problem and it is part of my stability testing suite.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> so your system is not stable. i can run realbench with no problem and it is part of my stability testing suite.


How much ram for the stress test?


----------



## buffalofloyd

With the help of Eebobb on this forum, I have been running this X5650 chip over 2 years overclocked to 4.20ghz. All power saving settings enabled. The voltages on my chip are pretty high, but this has been really stable and still works good enough for me right now. My idle temps are in the mid 20's and under load in the mid to upper 60's. According to CPU-Z my core voltage goes up to around 1.440v.

Ai Overclock Tuner.....................[Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting......................[22.0]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Xtreme Phase Full Power Mode...........[Enabled]
BCLK Frequency.........................[191]
PCIE Frequency.........................[100]
DRAM Frequency.........................[DDR3-1531MHz]
UCLK Frequency.........................[3063MHz]
QPI Link Data Rate.....................[6893MT/s]

DRAM Timing Control....................[9-9-9-24-2N]

CPU Voltage Control....................[Offest]
CPU Voltage............................[.22500]
CPU PLL Voltage........................[1.80]
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage..................[1.31250]
IOH Voltage............................[1.16]
IOH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
ICH Voltage............................[1.20]
ICH PCIE Voltage.......................[Auto]
DRAM Bus Voltage.......................[1.65]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB...........[Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC...........[Auto]

Load-Line Calibration..................[Enabled]
CPU Differential Amplitude.............[1000mv]
CPU Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum....................[Disabled]
IOH Clock Skew.........................[Auto]
PCIE Spread Spectrum...................[Disabled]

C1E Support............................[Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher....................[Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch...........[Enabled]
MPS and ACPI MADT ordering.............[Modern ordering]
Intel(r) Virtualization Tech...........[Disabled]
CPU TM Function........................[Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit....................[Enabled]
Intel(r) HT Technology.................[Enabled]
Active Processor Cores.................[All]
A20M...................................[Disabled]
Intel(r) SpeedStep(tm) Tech............[Enabled]
Intel(r) C-STATE Tech..................[Enabled]


----------



## Lundy

I'm looking to upgrade my ram , atm I have Kingston ram 1.65v 1600, tho I only run it at roughly 1333 because of stability issues. I have this board: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131658 along with a x5660, the mobo supports up to 2200 ram, should I be getting 2133 low voltage ram?

Also @Buffalofloyd, that sounds like a lot of voltage, you sure it needs that much juice?


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my ram , atm I have Kingston ram 1.65v 1600, tho I only run it at roughly 1333 because of stability issues. I have this board: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131658 along with a x5660, the mobo supports up to 2200 ram, should I be getting 2133 low voltage ram?
> 
> Also @Buffalofloyd, that sounds like a lot of voltage, you sure it needs that much juice?


Why do you have stability issue with that R3G?
I got a R2G running G.Skill Ares 1866 ram @1950, no stability issue on ram


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Why do you have stability issue with that R3G?
> I got a R2G running G.Skill Ares 1866 ram @1950, no stability issue on ram


Because of my bclk the ram goes slightly above 1600, so I either have to drop a step down or lower the bclk. My ram is also 1.65v which I don't think leaves much leg room for overclocking.


----------



## Wishmaker

This is how i run mine without any issue or hassle.


----------



## buffalofloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Also @Buffalofloyd, that sounds like a lot of voltage, you sure it needs that much juice?


Anything less and I'll BSOD after some time. I encode lots of video an about a year ago I increased the CPU voltage a bump and havent had a BSOD since. I am a complete novice at overclocking and I achieved my OC with the help of a member on here. We tried many different settings and this is the only way I could get the 4.20ghz overclock I was aiming for. His opinion was that it might be because of my RAM and all my dimms being populated. I really don't know. It's stable and I'm happy. When I move to a new system I hope to be able to OC on my own with little help.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Because of my bclk the ram goes slightly above 1600, so I either have to drop a step down or lower the bclk. My ram is also 1.65v which I don't think leaves much leg room for overclocking.


Have you tried to loose timings a little bit? Can do the difference


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Because of my bclk the ram goes slightly above 1600, so I either have to drop a step down or lower the bclk. My ram is also 1.65v which I don't think leaves much leg room for overclocking.


You're going to have one hell of a time getting a Westmere CPU to run RAM over 2100 MHz. The fastest I could get mine was around 2085 MHz and only with 6 GB. Westmere IMC can't handle high memory speeds. You make up for this by running tighter timings.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> You're going to have one hell of a time getting a Westmere CPU to run RAM over 2100 MHz. The fastest I could get mine was around 2085 MHz and only with 6 GB. Westmere IMC can't handle high memory speeds. You make up for this by running tighter timings.


Agreed. I've used different RAM over the years and I've never been able to go over 2100Mhz. The closest I've gotten was 2095Mhz [Registered ECC stable] and 2088Mhz [Non- ECC stable].

I'm happy with DDR3-1600Mhz [CAS 7] and tight timings at the end of the day.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I can go up to about 2140Mhz with the Crucial RAM in my sig. Can't test any higher due to BCLK limits. Even if I could go higher I' would reach VTT limits. You need high uncore speeds to take advantage of the RAM speeds, but I wouldn't go pumping 1.45v into the uncore to achieve it.

Wish my motherboard wasn't so picky about RAM. I really want to use the samsung wonder RAM but my motherboard refuses to detect them when all 3 are installed. Even just getting dual channel to work is hit or miss between restarts. I mainly want to use them because they run at half the TRFC of my Crucial's, plus some other timings a lower.


----------



## theister

hmm yeah i was able to get my avexirs to 2100mhz with acceptable 1,335v qpi some days ago while testing 21 multi 4,4ghz vs my 23 multi setup that i used with my old ram.

i did not like the idle voltage my x58a oc is using with the 210 blck so i kept the old settings with lower blck and ram settings.


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> How much ram for the stress test?


i used as much as possible. My rig has 6x4GB so the option "up to 16GB" is the maximum i can choose.


----------



## theister

hey,

a question to people using w3680/90.

are these chips limited to the 2:10 ram multiplier or can you use higher multipliers with these chips?


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> hey,
> 
> a question to people using w3680/90.
> 
> are these chips limited to the 2:10 ram multiplier or can you use higher multipliers with these chips?


You can use higher multi, I'm using right now 2:14


----------



## kmellz

Yeah I also had my ram running close to 2.2ghz, but these ram sticks have some really crappy timings up there, even at lower speeds actually but man getting good ram ain't easy so just bought these new for a decent price to go from 6gb > 12gb... So it can absolutely handle it. Unless you have some nice low timings though it's not worth it on the other hand.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

If you have an unlocked CPU, that's a different story. Regardless, you want tight timings.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> You can use higher multi, I'm using right now 2:14


Yea I'm running at 150bclk with 2:12 for 1800mhz. 8-9-8-24 1t @ 1.5v

This is with 6x4gb setup. I'm curious how high these can clock especially fully populated. Next step up with all settings the same would be 2100mhz with 2:14.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainTripps*
> 
> If you have your voltage set to manual , it will never change . I have my voltage set on an offset of .08750 so the CPU controls how much voltage it needs , well anywhere from1.016v to 1.312V . but yeah offset or auto is the only way to get variable voltage. Oh and BTW if you start messing about with offset voltages, start small and work your way up . A wrong setting in the voltage offset can cook your CPU by driving way to much voltage if you do not catch it. offset of .075000 is a good place to start


Well, I used .07500 as offset and it's doing the job! We'll see how the whole system performs in the next days, idle temps for now are under 20°


----------



## CaptainTripps

Make sure you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Well, I used .07500 as offset and it's doing the job! We'll see how the whole system performs in the next days, idle temps for now are under 20°


look at the max voltage under a heavy load as well. If it's to low bump the offset up . I like to run a .08750 offset it gives me a little over 1v at idle and 1.3v under load. But yeah glad it's working for you


----------



## Euskafreez

Sad day folks, today is the day I've ordered the parts for my Ryzen built







. For the very first time it will be difficult to resell my old parts, weird to be attached to a platform like the X58. Yet, looking forward for NVMe, USB3, USB3.1 and Sata3!

For those of us in Europe, the X370 Gaming 5 from Gigabyte is quite cheap if you pre-order it from Amazon.uk


----------



## CaptainTripps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> Sad day folks, today is the day I've ordered the parts for my Ryzen built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For the very first time it will be difficult to resell my old parts, weird to be attached to a platform like the X58. Yet, looking forward for NVMe, USB3, USB3.1 and Sata3!
> 
> For those of us in Europe, the X370 Gaming 5 from Gigabyte is quite cheap if you pre-order it from Amazon.uk


for the price you cant beat ryzen with the performance you get. They're still is a lot of optimization that is needed for the ryzen architecture but it is comming. Hope it works out well for you. What Ryzen CPU did you order ?


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainTripps*
> 
> Make sure you
> look at the max voltage under a heavy load as well. If it's to low bump the offset up . I like to run a .08750 offset it gives me a little over 1v at idle and 1.3v under load. But yeah glad it's working for you


It stays between 1.024 and 1.336, my oc was stable @ 1.325 so I got enough room under load

I didn't activate SpeedStep though, only C-states because with SpeedStep enabled I noticed the multiplier doesn't go up when I'm gaming, only under heavy load like stress test


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainTripps*
> 
> for the price you cant beat ryzen with the performance you get. They're still is a lot of optimization that is needed for the ryzen architecture but it is comming. Hope it works out well for you. What Ryzen CPU did you order ?


I've made the jump because of the excellent feedback around the 16GB Trident Z DDR4-3200 CL14 from G.Skill

I'm going with :

Un R7 1700 box with its Wraith spire heatsink
Noctua NH-D15
960 evo 250GB
16GB G.Skill Trident Z 3200 CL14
Corsair HX850i
Gigabyte Aorus X370 Gaming K7
I'll probably keep it a few months if not happy with its reliability, then move to X299. Or maybe not







. 9 years on the same platform, what a blast!


----------



## Zaor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> I've made the jump because of the excellent feedback around the 16GB Trident Z DDR4-3200 CL14 from G.Skill
> 
> I'm going with :
> 
> Un R7 1700 box with its Wraith spire heatsink
> Noctua NH-D15
> 960 evo 250GB
> 16GB G.Skill Trident Z 3200 CL14
> Corsair HX850i
> Gigabyte Aorus X370 Gaming K7
> I'll probably keep it a few months if not happy with its reliability, then move to X299. Or maybe not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 9 years on the same platform, what a blast!


Congrats you will upgrade in everything except gaming performance.Until amd releases the necessary patches/updates,xeon will provide equal/better performance when oced to 4.3-4.4ghz which is doable with decent air cooling.I just did some gta and tomb raider benches with an oced 980ti with the settings used here http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/luke-hill/amd-ryzen-7-1700-cpu-review/9/ and x5670 did better.On ROTTR on very high i got 121fps vs 115 of 1700 (4.ghz) and 135fps on medium to eliminate gpu bottleneck since they used a Titan Pascal, so around oced 2700k performance.

I will wait for the second generation of amd Ryzen,at least now things are stirring up in the cpu market,the next couple years will be where it's at if you want an 8 core with good single thread performance.


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> Congrats you will upgrade in everything except gaming performance.Until amd releases the necessary patches/updates,xeon will provide equal/better performance when oced to 4.3-4.4ghz which is doable with decent air cooling.I just did some gta and tomb raider benches with an oced 980ti with the settings used here http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/luke-hill/amd-ryzen-7-1700-cpu-review/9/ and x5670 did better.On ROTTR on very high i got 121fps vs 115 of 1700 (4.ghz) and 135fps on medium to eliminate gpu bottleneck since they used a Titan Pascal, so around oced 2700k performance.
> 
> I will wait for the second generation of amd Ryzen,at least now things are stirring up in the cpu market,the next couple years will be where it's at if you want an 8 core with good single thread performance.


I guess it depends of what you need. But for the games I play I won't notice a thing I believe -Mafia 3, The Crew, GTA 5, The Division, Arma 3-. My X5675 runs at 4.2GHz and it's doing well with a GTX970 on a 1920*1200 monitor. The only gaming improvement I'm looking for is for Arma 3. It won't be much but since no-one has much. Sky Lake and Kaby Lake processors are dominant in Arma 3.

If you don't need native USB3, USB3.1, Sata3 or NVMe you're fine. But to be honest, X58 uses too much power and no NVMe is quite of a big deal for me. I'll save quite a lot on money on power, especially during summer when using air con!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> I guess it depends of what you need. But for the games I play I won't notice a thing I believe -Mafia 3, The Crew, GTA 5, The Division, Arma 3-. My X5675 runs at 4.2GHz and it's doing well with a GTX970 on a 1920*1200 monitor. The only gaming improvement I'm looking for is for Arma 3. It won't be much but since no-one has much. Sky Lake and Kaby Lake processors are dominant in Arma 3.
> 
> If you don't need native USB3, USB3.1, Sata3 or NVMe you're fine. But to be honest, X58 uses too much power and no NVMe is quite of a big deal for me. I'll save quite a lot on money on power, especially during summer when using air con!


USB 3/3.1 cards are usually fine. NVMe is not an issue as you can use an adapter depending SSD and get very good performance, but maybe not full speed depending on the SSD due to PCIe 2.0 limits (around 1600-2000mb/s). Native SATA3 is a legitimate upgrade, especially if you're using a lot of SATA SSD's.

Where you'll see a huge improvement is multithreaded applications, probably in the range of 60-70% over your x5675.


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> USB 3/3.1 cards are usually fine. NVMe is not an issue as you can use an adapter depending SSD and get very good performance, but maybe not full speed depending on the SSD due to PCIe 2.0 limits (around 1600-2000mb/s). Native SATA3 is a legitimate upgrade, especially if you're using a lot of SATA SSD's.
> 
> Where you'll see a huge improvement is multithreaded applications, probably in the range of 60-70% over your x5675.


USB3 cards are usually fine yes. But there is only one NVMe ssd able to boot on an Asus X58 : The 950 Pro. Its SCSI mod allows you to boot. As of now, I have 3 sata3 ssds and a standard hdd. If it wasn't for sata3, nvme and the power consumption I'd have kept the X58 an extra 2-3 years.

I'd like to keep my X58 so much, I don't need the money from it but I don't have enough room to store it







.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> USB3 cards are usually fine yes. But there is only one NVMe ssd able to boot on an Asus X58 : The 950 Pro. Its SCSI mod allows you to boot. As of now, I have 3 sata3 ssds and a standard hdd. If it wasn't for sata3, nvme and the power consumption I'd have kept the X58 an extra 2-3 years.
> 
> I'd like to keep my X58 so much, I don't need the money from it but I don't have enough room to store it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think the Kingston Predator works as well. But yeah, power consumption can be crazy on x58 especially when overclocked.


----------



## AlxMrx

I do confirm the 950 Pro performs really well using the Asus HYPER M.2 PCIe adapter on my X58. I'm using it right now as my boot SSD.
Here's a comparison I did between my 850 Pro SATA2 and my new 950 Pro:





The adapter is connected to the PCIe 16x slot, since I found it is a little bit faster then the 4x one


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> I do confirm the 950 Pro performs really well using the Asus HYPER M.2 PCIe adapter on my X58. I'm using it right now as my boot SSD.
> Here's a comparison I did between my 850 Pro SATA2 and my new 950 Pro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The adapter is connected to the PCIe 16x slot, since I found it is a little bit faster then the 4x one


Good stuff that 950 pro innit? I'm surprised by your speed. I'd have thought the 512GB was capable of 1GBps. Maybe the PCIe bottlenecks more than I thought!


----------



## AlxMrx

Yes, the PCIe 2.0 got a bit of bottleneck, but as you can see there is still a lot of improvement compared to the SATA2


----------



## Krazeswift

In case anyone else has the upgrade itch


----------



## AlxMrx

Impressive!! wooo








Wondering what score would i do with that 1080 Ti, I got a poor 3774 with my 970


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

So I was going to pick up a W3680/W3690, but the prices have since gone up by about 40% since I had been looking at them...so kind of not really worth it for me at the price they are at now. Not with what I paid for this entire PC, anyway. I still eventually plan to get one, but I am going to wait until they get back down closer to $100 Canadian before I do. For now though...I was thinking of picking up a W3570 for only about $30, under the assumption it has an unlocked multiplier. Is that correct? If I had known beforehand, I would have purchased one vs the W3565 I have now, but I should be able to sell the W3565 or I might just get another board for it. In case it was missed, I am just wanting to double check that W3570 has an unlocked multiplier. Thanks guys.


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazeswift*
> 
> In case anyone else has the upgrade itch


Jeez that's double the GPU score i get on my 290x... I might see a 1080ti in my future :b
also you've got 600 more points on the CPU score than me and i run higher clocks,
whats your secret on that one


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazeswift*
> 
> In case anyone else has the upgrade itch


nice score push that 1080ti







my [email protected] and a [email protected]/11.2Ghz gets 7383 on timespy, my [email protected] and [email protected]/2000 gets 4300.


----------



## Kana-Maru

All games 100% Maxed Settings [no Nvidia Gameworks]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CQvaeRDBCs

I haven't re-tested the games using the newer drivers. Everything above was done using the older 16.12.1 ReLive Drivers.

The Fury X has done well and aged well in my build. 4K gaming is still very playable and 60FPS on Doom Vulkan 100% maxed out is simply awesome. I'm waiting on Vega, but I'm not sure if I'll upgrade right way. I'm hoping the improvements are enough to make me drop the Fury X and go Vega right away.

I'll probably get around to getting a Ryzen CPU later this year or early next year. The prices are just to great to pass up. The performance looks nice as well. At the moment the X58 is still more than enough for my needs and use a lot of high end programs on my PC.

The only issue is for me is that I'm much older now and just don't jump on new technology like I used to. Upgrading probably wouldn't "feel" any different for the majority of my programs. The Kingston Predator is still going strong with 600MB/s Write and 1200MB/s Read. No issue's with the built in USB 3.0 just yet. The remaining drives [SSD and HDDs] are paired in RAID 0 so everything runs smoothly no matter where the data is being read.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> So I was going to pick up a W3680/W3690, but the prices have since gone up by about 40% since I had been looking at them...so kind of not really worth it for me at the price they are at now. Not with what I paid for this entire PC, anyway. I still eventually plan to get one, but I am going to wait until they get back down closer to $100 Canadian before I do. For now though...I was thinking of picking up a W3570 for only about $30, under the assumption it has an unlocked multiplier. Is that correct? If I had known beforehand, I would have purchased one vs the W3565 I have now, but I should be able to sell the W3565 or I might just get another board for it. In case it was missed, I am just wanting to double check that W3570 has an unlocked multiplier. Thanks guys.


No, the w3670 has a locked multiplier. Unlocked BCLK
There are x5660 on ebay for 40$, that is about the best bang for the buck right now.
It has the 23 multiplier so you should be able to get into the 4ghz and above fairly easy


----------



## Cyrious

Hmmm, I'm debating on whether to leave this chip at 4ghz and prune some volts to reduce power consumption, or go higher on clocks.


----------



## Jimmo

Hi guys n girls.

New to your forums. I found you all researching my planned life extension of my old 920 X58.
I've been an avid enthusiast since my first build many years ago and upgraded many times since.
Unfortunately the past 5 years or so has been a little flat and uninspiring as far as upgrading goes.
I found overclock.net while looking at the new Rizen cpus and stumbled on to the X58 Xeon heart transplant side-grade.
It's not the biggest of performance boosts but for the cost involved it doesn't look too shabby.
So, after reading till my eyes bled I went ahead and purchased an X5675 and some thermal paste to fit it with.
Hopefully if will be here by Monday/Tuesday next week and let the fun begin!


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Hi guys n girls.
> 
> New to your forums. I found you all researching my planned life extension of my old 920 X58.
> I've been an avid enthusiast since my first build many years ago and upgraded many times since.
> Unfortunately the past 5 years or so has been a little flat and uninspiring as far as upgrading goes.
> I found overclock.net while looking at the new Rizen cpus and stumbled on to the X58 Xeon heart transplant side-grade.
> It's not the biggest of performance boosts but for the cost involved it doesn't look too shabby.
> So, after reading till my eyes bled I went ahead and purchased an X5675 and some thermal paste to fit it with.
> Hopefully if will be here by Monday/Tuesday next week and let the fun begin!


Welcome aboard! You will get a lot of fun overclocking that chip, let us know about it!


----------



## Krazeswift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krazeswift*
> 
> In case anyone else has the upgrade itch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez that's double the GPU score i get on my 290x... I might see a 1080ti in my future :b
> also you've got 600 more points on the CPU score than me and i run higher clocks,
> whats your secret on that one
Click to expand...

Haha well I'm glad you're suitably impressed. Might be the higher ram speed.. every bit helps I guess. What clocks are you running at?


----------



## Krazeswift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krazeswift*
> 
> In case anyone else has the upgrade itch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice score push that 1080ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my [email protected] and a [email protected]/11.2Ghz gets 7383 on timespy, my [email protected] and [email protected]/2000 gets 4300.
Click to expand...

I'll be fine tuning it that's for sure







Going to see if I can push my ram any faster and if getting off that turbo multiplier makes any difference too. Maybe 9k could be in sight


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Hi guys n girls.
> 
> New to your forums. I found you all researching my planned life extension of my old 920 X58.
> I've been an avid enthusiast since my first build many years ago and upgraded many times since.
> Unfortunately the past 5 years or so has been a little flat and uninspiring as far as upgrading goes.
> I found overclock.net while looking at the new Rizen cpus and stumbled on to the X58 Xeon heart transplant side-grade.
> It's not the biggest of performance boosts but for the cost involved it doesn't look too shabby.
> So, after reading till my eyes bled I went ahead and purchased an X5675 and some thermal paste to fit it with.
> Hopefully if will be here by Monday/Tuesday next week and let the fun begin!


Welcome to the forums. Switching from a i7-960 @Ghz to a L5639 @ stock was a HUGE difference when it came to gaming and performance. It really didn't feel like a side-grade at all for me or from the benchmarks I ran. I run the X5660 now at 4.6Ghz, but it's normally sitting around 2.4Ghz 1.14- 1.15v during just about everything unless I need to crank it up to 4.6Ghz for benchmarking or tasks I'm trying to finish quickly. I've been seeing a lot of complaints about the X58+Xeon OC power usage, but I've never noticed a difference in my electric bill for many years now. Even while running a Fury X with no power savings and 4.8Ghz on the CPU. I performed a ton of benchmarks and never had issued or cared about the wattage since it never effected my bill.

Good luck with your X5675. Be careful with certain settings.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> No, the w3670 has a locked multiplier. Unlocked BCLK
> There are x5660 on ebay for 40$, that is about the best bang for the buck right now.
> It has the 23 multiplier so you should be able to get into the 4ghz and above fairly easy


I was actually asking about the W3*5*70, as my board is locked and no overclocking. I was looking at W3680/W3690 because of unlocked multi, but they are too pricey now (will probably go back down soon enough).


----------



## cahota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Switching from a i7-960 @Ghz to a L5639 @ stock was a HUGE difference when it came to gaming and performance. It really didn't feel like a side-grade at all for me or from the benchmarks I ran. I run the X5660 now at 4.6Ghz, but it's normally sitting around 2.4Ghz 1.14- 1.15v during just about everything unless I need to crank it up to 4.6Ghz for benchmarking or tasks I'm trying to finish quickly. I've been seeing a lot of complaints about the X58+Xeon OC power usage, but I've never noticed a difference in my electric bill for many years now. Even while running a Fury X with no power savings and 4.8Ghz on the CPU. I performed a ton of benchmarks and never had issued or cared about the wattage since it never effected my bill.


Switching from i7-960 to an overclocked hexa-core Xeon won't result in any difference in electric bills - it's still going to be at least 100W idle draw with power saving options enabled. It's only when you compare X58 to a modern Haswell/Skylake system drawing 35-40W idle that you see a difference. With cheap electricity (like $0.05/KWh in my case) that 60W difference in idle consumption will result in only about $2 saved each month. But for those living in other countries - especially Europe, where even $0.5/KWh is possible - that's up to $250 saved per year (assuming the rig is running 24/7). Using X58 systems these days makes very little sense for those folks.

By the way, since you're here - could you please tell me which registered memory modules do you use with your X58 board? I searched this forum for a while but could only find that you're using some Samsung memory. Which modules are those exactly?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I was actually asking about the W3*5*70, as my board is locked and no overclocking. I was looking at W3680/W3690 because of unlocked multi, but they are too pricey now (will probably go back down soon enough).


What board do you have? I'm not sure, but there's a good chance that if your board doesn't support any bclk overclocking, it also won't let you select higher than stock multipliers even with unlocked CPUs.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> Switching from i7-960 to an overclocked hexa-core Xeon won't result in any difference in electric bills - it's still going to be at least 100W idle draw with power saving options enabled. It's only when you compare X58 to a modern Haswell/Skylake system drawing 35-40W idle that you see a difference. With cheap electricity (like $0.05/KWh in my case) that 60W difference in idle consumption will result in only about $2 saved each month. But for those living in other countries - especially Europe, where even $0.5/KWh is possible - that's up to $250 saved per year (assuming the rig is running 24/7). Using X58 systems these days makes very little sense for those folks.
> 
> By the way, since you're here - could you please tell me which registered memory modules do you use with your X58 board? I searched this forum for a while but could only find that you're using some Samsung memory. Which modules are those exactly?
> What board do you have? I'm not sure, but there's a good chance that if your board doesn't support any bclk overclocking, it also won't let you select higher than stock multipliers even with unlocked CPUs.


Thanks for the heads up, I am actually aware of this though...the board definitely will not let me select multi from the BIOS, but I am assuming using Intel XTU or Throttlestop software will allow me to do so. What is the difference between a locked multi and unlocked one if they both only allow you to set the maximum stock multi? That doesn't make sense to me...


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazeswift*
> 
> Haha well I'm glad you're suitably impressed. Might be the higher ram speed.. every bit helps I guess. What clocks are you running at?


Im running 4.4ghz with 4.6turbo, Your probaly right about ram speed, my ram is only slightly garbage 1600mhz with cl10 :b


----------



## Bal3Wolf

so i gave offset a chance on my xeon and it does require less voltage to be stable but would spit out random bsods no boost to voltage would fix it but setting the idle state to c1 only seemed to fix it for me.


----------



## cahota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, I am actually aware of this though...the board definitely will not let me select multi from the BIOS, but I am assuming using Intel XTU or Throttlestop software will allow me to do so. What is the difference between a locked multi and unlocked one if they both only allow you to set the maximum stock multi? That doesn't make sense to me...


With boards that do support overclocking, you can obviously set higher than stock multipliers for unlocked CPUs. And as far as I know, W3570 is unlocked (not 100% sure though). It's the boards that don't support overclocking - like all that Dell/HP/Lenovo/etc workstation stuff - those I think don't allow higher than stock multis. But that's just my guess, maybe some of them do, I never checked that myself. LGA 1366 processors are hot and power hungry in general, and especially so when overclocked. And most workstation boards from the usual brands have very weak VRMs with no cooling on them. I think it's not really safe to overclock 95W+ CPUs on those boards, that's probably one of the reasons why the manufacturers made the BIOSes this way, with no OC options whatsoever.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> With boards that do support overclocking, you can obviously set higher than stock multipliers for unlocked CPUs. And as far as I know, W3570 is unlocked (not 100% sure though). It's the boards that don't support overclocking - like all that Dell/HP/Lenovo/etc workstation stuff - those I think don't allow higher than stock multis. But that's just my guess, maybe some of them do, I never checked that myself. LGA 1366 processors are hot and power hungry in general, and especially so when overclocked. And most workstation boards from the usual brands have very weak VRMs with no cooling on them. I think it's not really safe to overclock 95W+ CPUs on those boards, that's probably one of the reasons why the manufacturers made the BIOSes this way, with no OC options whatsoever.


Again, aware of all this, just wanted to verification about W3570 unlocked multi...anytime I bring up overclocking with Intel XTU and Extreme series CPU or unlocked multi CPU, people can't seem to wrap their head around such a thing...so it's been nearly impossible to find any factual info on the subject and usually just results in me just trying it for myself. Thanks anyway though for the info either way though, still appreciated


----------



## cahota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> anytime I bring up overclocking with Intel XTU and Extreme series CPU or unlocked multi CPU, people can't seem to wrap their head around such a thing...so it's been nearly impossible to find any factual info on the subject and usually just results in me just trying it for myself.


There's nothing really to wrap the head around,







this thing with OC software is kinda obvious (well, if the BIOS doesn't let us overclock, then the software might, right?). It's hard to find factual info on this subject in threads like this because 99% of users here run OC capable boards or servers, and out of remaining 1%, only a small fraction is interested in overclocking. There's a good chance that even the software you mentioned won't work with workstation boards. I tried XTU with a few systems before (not 1366 though, but similar workstation stuff) and it didn't let me OC at all (all the relevant stuff was greyed out I think). I didn't see you mention the board you're planning to use, so totally in the dark here, can't even speculate whether it might work or not. That's why there's not much on this subject on the internet - very few people try to do this, and among those few that do try, the failure rate is probably very high (with software not allowing to change multipliers) so pretty much no one mentions it anywhere. If you'll try this yourself and then post the results here, you'll be one of those few.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Well I will make sure to post my info then when I find out for myself...I need to remember to stop asking simple questions around here, honestly







Cause it always turns into something like this...all I really needed here was whether or not W3570 was unlocked, which I got an answer to already, so thanks again dudes


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> so i gave offset a chance on my xeon and it does require less voltage to be stable but would spit out random bsods no boost to voltage would fix it but setting the idle state to c1 only seemed to fix it for me.


Disable EIST. When i first did offset volts i had it turned on and it would also bsod randomly. Disabling EIST it got me completely stable. no more random bsods :b


----------



## Wishmaker

You guys are making my PS2 keyboard itch! yeah you heard me! My Razer USB fancy jetpack keyboard is not detected for BIOS, so I got an oldie but goldie ps2 cherry mechanical keyboard. It is my noodle of doom for overlcok and I may up my clocks to 4.4 GHz for 24/7 because you guys are being mean bullies with you high clocks







.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> so i gave offset a chance on my xeon and it does require less voltage to be stable but would spit out random bsods no boost to voltage would fix it but setting the idle state to c1 only seemed to fix it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Disable EIST. When i first did offset volts i had it turned on and it would also bsod randomly. Disabling EIST it got me completely stable. no more random bsods :b
Click to expand...

then you lose some of your power saving features on my x58 just forcing it to use c1 instead of c3 or c5 seems to fixed it while keeping rest of the power saving features.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> You guys are making my PS2 keyboard itch! yeah you heard me! My Razer USB fancy jetpack keyboard is not detected for BIOS, so I got an oldie but goldie ps2 cherry mechanical keyboard. It is my noodle of doom for overlcok and I may up my clocks to 4.4 GHz for 24/7 because you guys are being mean bullies with you high clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .










i can do 4.5 and 4.6 ghz on my chip just the aio cant really keep it cool enough to run those clocks 24/7.


----------



## ruggercb

Is there any magic number to uncore multi? Mine is set at auto(2x ram) so it's at 3600, ram at 1800 1.5v 11-11-11-27. Bclk 180, turbo enabled. It's running great, but it's not feeding my 1080ti fully. We are talking 80% gpu usage, and it's only showing 35% CPU. BF1, ghost recon wildlands are 2 examples of this.

Edit- After perusing back in this thread it looks like 2x is all that this 5650 will do. Probably wouldn't do much good performance wise anyways. Maybe it's an IPC issue.


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> then you lose some of your power saving features on my x58 just forcing it to use c1 instead of c3 or c5 seems to fixed it while keeping rest of the power saving features.


Really? I have c1e, and c3 on aswell and i still drop down in volts and clockspeed when idle without having EIST on.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> then you lose some of your power saving features on my x58 just forcing it to use c1 instead of c3 or c5 seems to fixed it while keeping rest of the power saving features.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I have c1e, and c3 on aswell and i still drop down in volts and clockspeed when idle without having EIST on.
Click to expand...

guess it depends on each board some are pretty picky in offset like mine not near as bad with the xeon as it was with my 930 i had years ago.


----------



## Cyberpunk2077

I'm planning to buy X5667 on aliexpress for 35$
x5667 Clock multiplier 23 but 4 cores.
İf you don't need more cores, i think x5667 bang for the buck.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> Switching from i7-960 to an overclocked hexa-core Xeon won't result in any difference in electric bills - it's still going to be at least 100W idle draw with power saving options enabled. It's only when you compare X58 to a modern Haswell/Skylake system drawing 35-40W idle that you see a difference. With cheap electricity (like $0.05/KWh in my case) that 60W difference in idle consumption will result in only about $2 saved each month. But for those living in other countries - especially Europe, where even $0.5/KWh is possible - that's up to $250 saved per year (assuming the rig is running 24/7). Using X58 systems these days makes very little sense for those folks.


I'm not comparing the power usage to Haswell and Skylake since it's obvious that those architectures are much newer than the 2008 X58 platform. Throwing money at Intel overpriced CPUs and other parts [MB, RAM, CPU cooler etc] won't necessarily save you money right off the bat anyways, before AMD Ryzen hit the scene. Ryzen looks far more promising based on the price which has forced Intel to make some major cuts to their CPUs. That's goes to show you how much Intel was price gouging.

Using the X58 + Xeon doens't make very little sense. If eleictiricy is really a problem then get something like the 'L' series. For instance the L5630 is rated at only 40 watts and the L5639 is rated at 60 watt. I know the L5639 can hit some nice clocks with good wattage usage. Then again people want the HIGH overclocks and they will come at a price on the X58. This has been known for years now. Then you have GPUs that people love to overclock the heck out of that adds plenty of wattage+heat, but no one ever complains about that [well unless it's an AMD GPU].

By the way, since you're here - could you please tell me which registered memory modules do you use with your X58 board? I searched this forum for a while but could only find that you're using some Samsung memory. Which modules are those exactly?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> By the way, since you're here - could you please tell me which registered memory modules do you use with your X58 board? I searched this forum for a while but could only find that you're using some Samsung memory. Which modules are those exactly?
> What board do you have? I'm not sure, but there's a good chance that if your board doesn't support any bclk overclocking, it also won't let you select higher than stock multipliers even with unlocked CPUs.


I don't know.....hmmmmm......... I'd rather not reveal that info since anytime I or others reveal something the prices go up up up which it makes it hard to replace in the future. It's been like this for years. Discuss something new and decently priced on OCN and watch the prices skyrocket weeks\months later. Been there done that.

However, I can tell you that I've done everything possible to verify that my build is indeed running the Reg. ECC and all software I've ran recognize the RAM as Registered ECC. Even Powershell and other Virtualized OS's recognize that the Reg. ECC RAM. So it does appear that it is working. There was small hit in performance, but not that I've tighten the timings the different is very negligible. My motherboard is a Asus X58 Sabertooth.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Welcome aboard! You will get a lot of fun overclocking that chip, let us know about it!


Thanks AlxMrx! Yes I'll be sure to do just that.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Welcome to the forums. Switching from a i7-960 @Ghz to a L5639 @ stock was a HUGE difference when it came to gaming and performance. It really didn't feel like a side-grade at all for me or from the benchmarks I ran. I run the X5660 now at 4.6Ghz, but it's normally sitting around 2.4Ghz 1.14- 1.15v during just about everything unless I need to crank it up to 4.6Ghz for benchmarking or tasks I'm trying to finish quickly. I've been seeing a lot of complaints about the X58+Xeon OC power usage, but I've never noticed a difference in my electric bill for many years now. Even while running a Fury X with no power savings and 4.8Ghz on the CPU. I performed a ton of benchmarks and never had issued or cared about the wattage since it never effected my bill.
> 
> Good luck with your X5675. Be careful with certain settings.


Thanks Kana-Maru! Yes I'm hope to notice an improvement. These things are difficult to measure even with benchmarks. That might not sound right but, quite often I've found that a substantial or noticeable improvement is difficult to achieve.

I'm not concerned too much with power usage. I've been running the old 920 at around 4 Ghz since I got it.
It will boot into windows at 4.6 but isn't stable. I can get it to run stably at 4.4 but in summer 4.2 is about the most I can get. I usually settle with 4 Ghz to avoid any untimely crashes.

I know with my pending 5675 arrival it is a silicone lottery but, I was wondering what for you with the 5660, is your highest stable year round clock? Because I see you have had it to some sky high overclocks.


----------



## Jimmo

Oh BTW I'm running a X58 UD3R, standard triple 12 Gb ram 1600 Mhz. I don't think it's the X58A but haven't cracked the lid yet to make sure.
Is there any issues apart from latest BIOS update, when running an X5675 in this board?
Thanks


----------



## cahota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Using the X58 + Xeon doens't make very little sense. If eleictiricy is really a problem then get something like the 'L' series. For instance the L5630 is rated at only 40 watts and the L5639 is rated at 60 watt. I know the L5639 can hit some nice clocks with good wattage usage.


Using L-series CPUs doesn't help at all with idle consumption, I've actually got two L5640 in one of my home machines. They're as power hungry as X5675 while idling, I did compare those 2. There was some difference, but almost non-existent (from the wall idle wattage was ~ 175W with two L5640 and something like 180W with two X5675. When you load them up then X5675 obviously draw more power, but when idling (and that's what most 24/7 running computers usually do) they're pretty much identical. For most people L-series won't save anything in terms of power bills. Idle consumption is the same, and with most usual tasks (except games maybe) load consumption is also going to be the same: X5675 will draw more power under load, but will finish tasks faster, so doing stuff like rendering or encoding video there are no savings with low power L CPUs - they'll be drawing ~60W instead of ~95W, but they'll be doing it for a longer period so total power used will be about the same.

For people with expensive electricity I'd say X58 makes very little sense today, any modern intel system or the new ryzen platform will pay for the upgrade within a year or two. It's just not an efficient system in terms of power consumption - kinda like a muscle car. Motherboards are hot and hungry, and CPUs don't drop the clocks/voltage nearly as low as modern ones. Doesn't matter whether you're running an L CPU, or the top of the line X/W, you're still at 100W+ most of the time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I don't know.....hmmmmm......... I'd rather not reveal that info since anytime I or others reveal something the prices go up up up which it makes it hard to replace in the future. It's been like this for years. Discuss something new and decently priced on OCN and watch the prices skyrocket weeks\months later. Been there done that.


Seriously? There's like three and a half dudes in total using X58 these days, and a huge market with lots of supply for registered DDR3 modules from the recycled servers.







Out of those three dudes, two don't even care about ECC ram and run regular sticks. And you're worried that saying which modules you got working with your board will affect the market in any way?







Well, don't say the part number, but at least what is the size and the ranking? I suppose those are not 2Rx4 since I've tried quite a few of those and they don't work. Are you using 2Rx8? Or 1Rx8? Or 1Rx4?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

So what you should do is buy a whole bunch, announce it, and then resell it when prices spike.


----------



## StockDC2

Whelp, my X5650 is a bust. Can't get over 3.5GHz on my EVGA FTW3. Onto eBay it goes!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StockDC2*
> 
> Whelp, my X5650 is a bust. Can't get over 3.5GHz on my EVGA FTW3. Onto eBay it goes!


I think you're doing it wrong


----------



## kckyle

https://slickdeals.net/f/9880768-gigabyte-ga-x58-usb3-lga-1366-intel-x58-usb-3-0-atx-intel-motherboard-49-free-shipping-amazon

is someone trolling ? lawl


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> I know with my pending 5675 arrival it is a silicone lottery but, I was wondering what for you with the 5660, is your highest stable year round clock? Because I see you have had it to some sky high overclocks.


The highest clock I was able to hit was 5.4Ghz. Almost killed my CPU [PC wouldn't boot for 40+ minutes and after boot CPU made coil whining noises]. I never go about 4.8Ghz anymore and 4.6Ghz is better for me due to the tighter timings I'm able to achieve.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> Using L-series CPUs doesn't help at all with idle consumption, I've actually got two L5640 in one of my home machines. They're as power hungry as X5675 while idling, I did compare those 2. There was some difference, but almost non-existent (from the wall idle wattage was ~ 175W with two L5640 and something like 180W with two X5675. When you load them up then X5675 obviously draw more power, but when idling (and that's what most 24/7 running computers usually do) they're pretty much identical. For most people L-series won't save anything in terms of power bills. Idle consumption is the same, and with most usual tasks (except games maybe) load consumption is also going to be the same: X5675 will draw more power under load, but will finish tasks faster, so doing stuff like rendering or encoding video there are no savings with low power L CPUs - they'll be drawing ~60W instead of ~95W, but they'll be doing it for a longer period so total power used will be about the same.


I was speaking for the average use who runs only one CPU, not two CPUs. Obviously you are going to pull more wattage with two CPUs. As for the L CPUs completing task and taking longer, using that logic I can easily say what I said earlier:
"Throwing money at Intel overpriced CPUs and other parts [MB, RAM, CPU cooler etc] won't necessarily save you money right off the bat anyways, before AMD Ryzen hit the scene. "

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> For people with expensive electricity I'd say X58 makes very little sense today, any modern intel system or the new ryzen platform will pay for the upgrade within a year or two. It's just not an efficient system in terms of power consumption - kinda like a muscle car. Motherboards are hot and hungry, and CPUs don't drop the clocks/voltage nearly as low as modern ones. Doesn't matter whether you're running an L CPU, or the top of the line X/W, you're still at 100W+ most of the time.


Every rig is different and the power usage will vary depending on what you are running inside of your rig. We ALL understand that the X58 is an old architecture and newer architectures are more power efficient. The first thing people do when they get their hands on the X58+Xeon is overclock them so who cares about the power consumption at this point. If people fell like spending hundreds or thousands to get those electric benefits.......by all means go for it. I'm speaking for electric bills in the USA because that's were I live.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> Seriously? There's like three and a half dudes in total using X58 these days, and a huge market with lots of supply for registered DDR3 modules from the recycled servers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of those three dudes, two don't even care about ECC ram and run regular sticks. And you're worried that saying which modules you got working with your board will affect the market in any way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, don't say the part number, but at least what is the size and the ranking? I suppose those are not 2Rx4 since I've tried quite a few of those and they don't work. Are you using 2Rx8? Or 1Rx8? Or 1Rx4?


I made myself very clear in my last post and I've seen things spike in price several times after discussions on OCN. It's 2Rx8 btw. No problems in my rig so far. I've been running them for a long time now. The power usage is low as well. I'm running 24GBs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> So what you should do is buy a whole bunch, announce it, and then resell it when prices spike.


Hmmmm....now you have me thinking


----------



## cahota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> It's 2Rx8 btw.


Thanks. Well, those are quite expensive. 2Rx4 are dirt cheap, and 1Rx4 are also reasonably cheap, but 2Rx8 cost pretty much the same as regular non-ecc ddr3 modules: I think I know what memory you use, and if I got that right, they're now selling for $60 for 4*4 GB used sets. That's very close to the price of a used 2*8 GB non-ECC set. Considering how there's very few X58 boards that can even utilize ECC function (a few Asus and Asrock boards, and that's about it?), I don't think you're going to see any price spikes.







So I wouldn't suggest hoarding those with the idea of reselling them for a higher price: in general used registered DDR3 has been getting cheaper and cheaper over time, especially 2GB and 4GB sticks, and with many 1366 and 2011 users switching to Ryzen now, ECC DDR3 is likely to get even a little bit cheaper. Though I still don't think that people buying these modules for the old enthusiast desktop platforms (x58, x79) affect this market in any way. It's ruled by the server folks, the ones selling older recycled servers, and the ones buying those parts for their aging servers, virtualization labs etc.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> Thanks. Well, those are quite expensive. 2Rx4 are dirt cheap, and 1Rx4 are also reasonably cheap, but 2Rx8 cost pretty much the same as regular non-ecc ddr3 modules: I think I know what memory you use, and if I got that right, they're now selling for $60 for 4*4 GB used sets. That's very close to the price of a used 2*8 GB non-ECC set. Considering how there's very few X58 boards that can even utilize ECC function (a few Asus and Asrock boards, and that's about it?), I don't think you're going to see any price spikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I wouldn't suggest hoarding those with the idea of reselling them for a higher price: in general used registered DDR3 has been getting cheaper and cheaper over time, especially 2GB and 4GB sticks, and with many 1366 and 2011 users switching to Ryzen now, ECC DDR3 is likely to get even a little bit cheaper. Though I still don't think that people buying these modules for the old enthusiast desktop platforms (x58, x79) affect this market in any way. It's ruled by the server folks, the ones selling older recycled servers, and the ones buying those parts for their aging servers, virtualization labs etc.


Let's just drop who runs or affect the market at this point. It's nothing serious to begin with. I made my statement about the situation and that's it, I wasn't looking for a debate or anything. Obviously I'm not going to hold on to the Reh. ECC RAM for hopes of a higher sell. That was just me joking around lol. DDR3 has been around for a long time, but can still be rather costly if purchasing new. There's plenty of deals out there for DDR3, but DDR4 is here now. I don't know how many 2011 or 1366 users are jumping ship to AMDs Ryzen, all I know is that I haven't yet and I'm sure there's still plenty of X58 user around. Never really took a head count, but the past couple of years has been great for X58 users across the world. Just because one upgrades doesn't mean they still won't use their previous build for certain tasks. I surprised when I learned I could run Registered ECC on my board. I honestly didn't expect anything to boo, but it did.


----------



## cahota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Let's just drop who runs or affect the market at this point. It's nothing serious to begin with. I made my statement about the situation and that's it, I wasn't looking for a debate or anything.


Then post your statements in a blog and disable comments. This is a public forum, when one user writes something and someone else doesn't agree with the statement, that other user is free to post his counter arguments. That's how forums work, people talk here, it's not a dictatorship or something. Posting nonsense and then saying "shut up, I'm not interested in your opinions, I made my statement and that's it!" is not really cool lol.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> https://slickdeals.net/f/9880768-gigabyte-ga-x58-usb3-lga-1366-intel-x58-usb-3-0-atx-intel-motherboard-49-free-shipping-amazon
> 
> is someone trolling ? lawl


Well, there was someone who couldn't find a good X58 mainboard for a low price, maybe @Cyrious?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I'm pretty sure more than three and a half dudes post in this thread regularly. I'm pretty sure the people who post in _this_ thread represents the minority for X58 users.

I'm not sure how many 1366 and/or 2011 users are switching to Ryzen. It makes some sense for the X58 user, less so for X79. I know I'm likely going with R5 in the near future, but I'm also intrigued by Coffee Lake coming next year.

Not sure why you're being so negative and argumentative against X58 in an X58 thread. You should probably find a new place to troll.


----------



## kckyle

why are you guys debating about ecc rams on a x58 anyway. i have ecc in my mac pro which is also x58 and honestly ur not missing much if ur not using ecc.


----------



## xenkw0n

X58 will be around for a long while because non-enthusiasts/non-gamers that have X58 systems probably aren't running into bottlenecks and won't for a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> why are you guys debating about ecc rams on a x58 anyway. i have ecc in my mac pro which is also x58 and honestly ur not missing much if ur not using ecc.


Because some ECC ram is dirt cheap.


----------



## cahota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I'm pretty sure more than three and a half dudes post in this thread regularly. I'm pretty sure the people who post in _this_ thread represents the minority for X58 users.
> 
> I'm not sure how many 1366 and/or 2011 users are switching to Ryzen. It makes some sense for the X58 user, less so for X79. I know I'm likely going with R5 in the near future, but I'm also intrigued by Coffee Lake coming next year.
> 
> Not sure why you're being so negative and argumentative against X58 in an X58 thread. You should probably find a new place to troll.


The only negative people in this thread are the ones overprotective of their toys. It's a freaking tool, just like a hammer or a dishwasher, and if newer and more efficient ones show up, it makes a lot of sense to upgrade when efficiency is important (like for those users with high electricity cost). Yet some get so emotionally attached to their computers that they can't see straight when someone says anything about it other than worshiping. Can't detect obvious sarcasm (3.5 dudes). Can't stand simple facts (X58 systems do consume a lot more than modern parts, especially while idle, and it doesn't matter whether it's a single socket system or a dual socket one). I wasn't even the one that brought up the power consumption issue, someone else started it and I just shared my experience with the actual measured numbers from the wall. It's not being negative, it's being realistic.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> The only negative people in this thread are the ones overprotective of their toys. It's a freaking tool, just like a hammer or a dishwasher, and if newer and more efficient ones show up, it makes a lot of sense to upgrade when efficiency is important (like for those users with high electricity cost). Yet some get so emotionally attached to their computers that they can't see straight when someone says anything about it other than worshiping. Can't detect obvious sarcasm (3.5 dudes). Can't stand simple facts (X58 systems do consume a lot more than modern parts, especially while idle, and it doesn't matter whether it's a single socket system or a dual socket one). I wasn't even the one that brought up the power consumption issue, someone else started it and I just shared my experience with the actual measured numbers from the wall. It's not being negative, it's being realistic.


Why are you here really? Your not contributing to anything x58 related. Seriously go bug someone else.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> The only negative people in this thread are the ones overprotective of their toys. It's a freaking tool, just like a hammer or a dishwasher, and if newer and more efficient ones show up, it makes a lot of sense to upgrade when efficiency is important (like for those users with high electricity cost). Yet some get so emotionally attached to their computers that they can't see straight when someone says anything about it other than worshiping. Can't detect obvious sarcasm (3.5 dudes). Can't stand simple facts (X58 systems do consume a lot more than modern parts, especially while idle, and it doesn't matter whether it's a single socket system or a dual socket one). I wasn't even the one that brought up the power consumption issue, someone else started it and I just shared my experience with the actual measured numbers from the wall. It's not being negative, it's being realistic.


Well, one example is giving non-factual information to me, later saying it was just "a guess", an basically admitting you had no idea what you are talking about...after first attempting to give me some type of lesson, of course...


----------



## cahota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Why are you here really? Your not contributing to anything x58 related. Seriously go bug someone else.


I came here originally to discuss the possibility of using ECC registered ram on X58. Tried searching it first without posting anything, but users that got reg ram working (like Kana-Maru) were extremely cryptic and secret about this. Almost weirdly cryptic - he was saying he got it working a few times in this thread, yet never supplying any details. Now he explained why he was cryptic.
And now there was also power consumption discussed with actual numbers posted.

Those things are very relevant with X58. Why are you here? What are you contributing?


----------



## cahota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Well, one example is giving non-factual information to me, later saying it was just "a guess", an basically admitting you had no idea what you are talking about...after first attempting to give me some type of lesson, of course...


Well, no one was helping you at all (the only person that tried to do so mixed up the CPU you were asking about with some other model). You never mentioned the board you've got and you were planning to overclock a CPU you weren't even sure was unlocked - with that unknown board. I thought I should warn you that it's not likely to work. Sorry for trying to help, won't happen again, promise.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> I came here originally to discuss the possibility of using ECC registered ram on X58. Tried searching it first without posting anything, but users that got reg ram working (like Kana-Maru) were extremely cryptic and secret about this. Almost weirdly cryptic - he was saying he got it working a few times in this thread, yet never supplying any details. Now he explained why he was cryptic.
> And now there was also power consumption discussed with actual numbers posted.
> 
> Those things are very relevant with X58. Why are you here? What are you contributing?


Well i couldnt tell because your basically acting like that guy who goes to a classic car club and then proceeds to tell them how inefficient and slow thier cars are. How you percieve the car to be nothing but a tool. Then claim they are acting emotional about it. As for me i have x58 stuff and i follow this thread to see any developments. I have ECC ram on my evga SR2 but its a different beast so i cannot contribute on ECC.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> Well, no one was helping you at all (the only person that tried to do so mixed up the CPU you were asking about with some other model). You never mentioned the board you've got and you were planning to overclock a CPU you weren't even sure was unlocked - with that unknown board. I thought I should warn you that it's not likely to work. Sorry for trying to help, won't happen again, promise.


I could quote you...your post is still there bud...just stop, seriously...nobody cares about opinions much around here, if you've got some factual info to share, go right ahead. Telling people things that aren't correct because you don't know enough about said topic is never going to be considered useful, in fact, quite the opposite, and it actually annoyed me to the point I just didn't bother.


----------



## cahota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Telling people things that aren't correct because you don't know enough about said topic is never going to be considered useful, in fact, quite the opposite, and it actually annoyed me to the point I just didn't bother.


Which things that I said were "not correct"? You're making stuff up now, aren't you? Because you're annoyed by someone who just tried to help you when no one else were even trying?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Friend X called me to confirm to their spouse that they didn't cheat the other night. It was me, them, and 2 other friends (Y & Z). Y claimed X was cheating with Z, claiming they were all over each other at dinner. You know what actually happened? We all ate dinner together, and Z gave Y a few random hugs and kicked them under the table a few times cause Z drank too much. With that logic it must of been a 3some since Z kicked me quite a few times too.

This thread is getting just as ridiculous. Seriously people calm yourselves.










Back to X58. @Kana-Maru, what TRFC value does your RAM run at? I'm just looking for something with error correction without affecting performance much.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> The highest clock I was able to hit was 5.4Ghz. Almost killed my CPU [PC wouldn't boot for 40+ minutes and after boot CPU made coil whining noises]. I never go about 4.8Ghz anymore and 4.6Ghz is better for me due to the tighter timings I'm able to achieve.
> I was speaking for the average use who runs only one CPU, not two CPUs. Obviously you are going to pull more wattage with two CPUs. As for the L CPUs completing task and taking longer, using that logic I can easily say what I said earlier:
> "Throwing money at Intel overpriced CPUs and other parts [MB, RAM, CPU cooler etc] won't necessarily save you money right off the bat anyways, before AMD Ryzen hit the scene. "


I have been trying to catch up with the last 5 yrs or so of developments and have gotten to page 30 of this thread plus a few searched out tid bits here and there. I see you have already posted the info you gave before so thanks for that.
The reason I'm here is that Rizen, though awesome for the money, isn't anything much new as far as performance goes. It still requires a whole system upgrade which is expensive. My old X58 is still adequate but adding a 6 core CPU for so little in terms of cost and effort is what looks like a no brainer. Even if it doesn't work out as I've envisioned, I still have the option of; falling back on my old 920; writing off a small investment; and worst case, buying a new system.
You see, I have been a PC enthusiast since I first bought one. Yes it's a tool. But I see it as an amazing technology. Incremental upgrades costing thousands, are for me financially irresponsible.
So adding a 6 core Xeon for an outlay of $100 re-lights that enthusiast spark.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> I have been trying to catch up with the last 5 yrs or so of developments and have gotten to page 30 of this thread plus a few searched out tid bits here and there. I see you have already posted the info you gave before so thanks for that.
> The reason I'm here is that Rizen, though awesome for the money, isn't anything much new as far as performance goes. It still requires a whole system upgrade which is expensive. My old X58 is still adequate but adding a 6 core CPU for so little in terms of cost and effort is what looks like a no brainer. Even if it doesn't work out as I've envisioned, I still have the option of; falling back on my old 920; writing off a small investment; and worst case, buying a new system.
> You see, I have been a PC enthusiast since I first bought one. Yes it's a tool. But I see it as an amazing technology. Incremental upgrades costing thousands, are for me financially irresponsible.
> So adding a 6 core Xeon for an outlay of $100 re-lights that enthusiast spark.


i have to disagree with you on that, i never thought i would upgrade from the x58 after getting a xeon. but the ryzen performance is just too good. i wouldn't call 32% in ipc incremental, the ryzen is approximately 5820k but with 2 extra more physical cores and alot lower tdp.

right now i managed to secure a buyer who is willing to pay me 200 usd for my ud7. so after selling the cpu and the ram. i'm actually only losing out 150 bucks or so,

and the final argument for me is the power consumption argument cause i wanna see how much i would save on bill if i jump to ryzen, and it turns out its quite the substantial amount









right now my x58 idles around 140-166watt from the wall, and thats with a titanium psu ryzen is gonna be idling at 34w with 50w with everyday task. if i keep up my routine of leaving my pc on majority of the time it would save me 213 dollars per con edison estimate.

my advice to anyone looking to upgrade to ryzen from x58, do it. just for the electric bill sake lol


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i have to disagree with you on that, i never thought i would upgrade from the x58 after getting a xeon. but the ryzen performance is just too good. i wouldn't call 32% in ipc incremental, the ryzen is approximately 5820k but with 2 extra more physical cores and alot lower tdp.
> 
> right now i managed to secure a buyer who is willing to pay me 200 usd for my ud7. so after selling the cpu and the ram. i'm actually only losing out 150 bucks or so,
> 
> and the final argument for me is the power consumption argument cause i wanna see how much i would save on bill if i jump to ryzen, and it turns out its quite the substantial amount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now my x58 idles around 140-166watt from the wall, and thats with a titanium psu ryzen is gonna be idling at 34w with 50w with everyday task. if i keep up my routine of leaving my pc on majority of the time it would save me 213 dollars per con edison estimate.
> 
> my advice to anyone looking to upgrade to ryzen from x58, do it. just for the electric bill sake lol


Yes I agree, for me to upgrade now isn't increment. It has been a slow increase over the years, but it is still expensive. For what I need and want Vs what I can afford, my current rig is adequate

If I sold my X58 and CPU/ram I would get much for it. Perhaps $200 don't know.
To replace it with a 1700/370AM4/16Gb costs $900 in Australia. It's an extra $240 for 1800X.
I can hold out for the next leap in performance or until the increment has moved far enough forward. It's almost there for me but the extra 2 cores will give me a year or so more life in the old girl


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cahota*
> 
> Then post your statements in a blog and disable comments. This is a public forum, when one user writes something and someone else doesn't agree with the statement, that other user is free to post his counter arguments. That's how forums work, people talk here, it's not a dictatorship or something. Posting nonsense and then saying "shut up, I'm not interested in your opinions, I made my statement and that's it!" is not really cool lol.


If you feel like that then there's nothing I can do for you. I also didn't use a exclamation mark in any of my statements.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I'm pretty sure more than three and a half dudes post in this thread regularly. I'm pretty sure the people who post in _this_ thread represents the minority for X58 users.
> 
> I'm not sure how many 1366 and/or 2011 users are switching to Ryzen. It makes some sense for the X58 user, less so for X79. I know I'm likely going with R5 in the near future, but I'm also intrigued by Coffee Lake coming next year.
> 
> Not sure why you're being so negative and argumentative against X58 in an X58 thread. You should probably find a new place to troll.


Agreed. I've read a lot of topics about the X58 + Xeon topics in different languages [translated]. There's a ton of forums out there and plenty of lurker.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> why are you guys debating about ecc rams on a x58 anyway. i have ecc in my mac pro which is also x58 and honestly ur not missing much if ur not using ecc.


Back to X58. @Kana-Maru, what TRFC value does your RAM run at? I'm just looking for something with error correction without affecting performance much.[/quote]

Left at default: 128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> I have been trying to catch up with the last 5 yrs or so of developments and have gotten to page 30 of this thread plus a few searched out tid bits here and there. I see you have already posted the info you gave before so thanks for that.
> The reason I'm here is that Rizen, though awesome for the money, isn't anything much new as far as performance goes. It still requires a whole system upgrade which is expensive. My old X58 is still adequate but adding a 6 core CPU for so little in terms of cost and effort is what looks like a no brainer. Even if it doesn't work out as I've envisioned, I still have the option of; falling back on my old 920; writing off a small investment; and worst case, buying a new system.
> You see, I have been a PC enthusiast since I first bought one. Yes it's a tool. But I see it as an amazing technology. Incremental upgrades costing thousands, are for me financially irresponsible.
> So adding a 6 core Xeon for an outlay of $100 re-lights that enthusiast spark.


I'm in the same boat. If it ain't broken why fix it. The price per performance with Ryzen is really good and the IPC increase is nice. The upgrade is going to cost you one way or another.


----------



## kckyle

calm down you guys are all pretty








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Yes I agree, for me to upgrade now isn't increment. It has been a slow increase over the years, but it is still expensive. For what I need and want Vs what I can afford, my current rig is adequate
> 
> If I sold my X58 and CPU/ram I would get much for it. Perhaps $200 don't know.
> To replace it with a 1700/370AM4/16Gb costs $900 in Australia. It's an extra $240 for 1800X.
> I can hold out for the next leap in performance or until the increment has moved far enough forward. It's almost there for me but the extra 2 cores will give me a year or so more life in the old girl


it all about the right buyer lol

the mobo is where the biggest variables lies in. the offer i got range from 150-200.

cpu i let go for 60 bucks

my 3x8gb ram worth about 120 i would say

the ryzen cpu was the biggest expense.

1700x 370usd
mobo 100usd
ddr4 ram 3200mhz 120

total 590usd
selling the x58 got me 380usd

overall i'm paying 210usd, which is how much i would save from electric bill after 1 year of ryzen.

i don't know how much wattage ur country charges, but here in nyc its expensive.

ofcourse i still have my p6x58d in my downstair build. so its not like im letting go of x58 all together, merely just replacing my daily workhorse


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> ofcourse i still have my p6x58d in my downstair build. so its not like im letting go of x58 all together, merely just replacing my daily workhorse thumb.gif


but it's idling @200watts, must replace with 50w idle system!









had too.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> but it's idling @200watts, must replace with 50w idle system!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had too.


lol, i have it downstairs but haven't turn it on in months. mainly because the 920 i have in there is giving me issues.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't care at all about power usage, although performance per watt is a nice feather to have in the cap. Those numbers are getting better and better for everything every year, primary reason I'm not too concerned about it. Whenever I do upgrade, I know I'm getting significantly better performance per watt. The savings I'll see in the electric bill from month to month won't pay for itself for several years. And by the time I've recouped the money, I'm probably looking for another system overhaul anyway. If I care that much about the savings, I never should have built this X58 system in the first place.


----------



## dagget3450

After realizing how important power usage is all of a sudden i think ill just throw away all my computer stuff and get a tablet or cell phone. Really i mean this x58 experiment has nearly bankrupted me with the power company. Its the responsible thing to do.


----------



## kckyle

not sure if you guys are mocking me or not but i really didn't want to upgrade since overhauling all my files to the new system is a major pain. but after doing the math, and realizing the system pays for itself after 1 year, with the edition of selling the x58, it just make sense economically. plus i'll get a nice 32 percent increase in ipc and 2 extra cores to play with.

and yes i agree every gen has better wattage, but after ryzen the performance per wattage is kinda of incremental. going from 160watt to 37watt is significant. newer gens, unless they start generating wattage. i doubt its gonna have 130wattage improvement like this upgrade.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't care at all about power usage, although performance per watt is a nice feather to have in the cap. Those numbers are getting better and better for everything every year, primary reason I'm not too concerned about it. Whenever I do upgrade, I know I'm getting significantly better performance per watt. The savings I'll see in the electric bill from month to month won't pay for itself for several years. And by the time I've recouped the money, I'm probably looking for another system overhaul anyway. If I care that much about the savings, I never should have built this X58 system in the first place.


^ This guy gets it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> After realizing how important power usage is all of a sudden i think ill just throw away all my computer stuff and get a tablet or cell phone. Really i mean this x58 experiment has nearly bankrupted me with the power company. Its the responsible thing to do.


^ This guy gets it.

Anyways whatever anyone decides to run, enjoy your build. X58 users will continue to enjoy theirs regardless. That doesn't mean we will never upgrade, it's just that some haven't found the reason to jump on another build at the moment.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

If the power savings from a computer will pay for itself in a year, it sounds like you have bigger problems. I know a new platform would save me maybe $10 or $15 a month at the most. So it might pay for itself in five or six years. Not sure why I haven't ordered the new parts yet.


----------



## alancsalt

I did not used to believe that my computers used much power, and left all three on. Two x79 (3960X and 3970X, one with triple 780 Ti KP, one with a 580) and an X99 (5960X with Titan X) Power bills come three monthly. My bill was $AU1250.00, so I decided to see just what difference turning them off at every opportunity would make. My next three monthly bill was $AU660. There were no other variable factors.


----------



## Euskafreez

If I or kckyle are jumping to Ryzen's wagon, why are you a bit sarcastic about power savings -ours or in general- ? The savings are real like it or not. We haven't said that everyone should upgrade though.

And fyi, if you have to air-con your room because of your X58, you will save even more money -i've done my maths-. And since the second hand market still values our X58 board so well, switching from X58 to Ryzen ain't that expensive.


----------



## Wishmaker

Can I make my voltage drop as well? I know on my UD5 X58 back in the day there was a DVID setting where the voltage would change and go to what was needed when under full load


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Can I make my voltage drop as well? I know on my UD5 X58 back in the day there was a DVID setting where the voltage would change and go to what was needed when under full load


You should use offset voltage, start trying something between .0500 and .0750


----------



## Zaor

The way i see it unless you are an extreme power user or you have money burning in your pockets all the time my advice is to wait,save your money.It's not like most of us will keep our x58 systems till they die we know they are not stop gap but like many we predict that 2018-19 is where it's at as far as meanigful pc advancement and system overhaul.That's when the true 4k cards will appear,possibly oled monitors,4k hdr/120hz and now that amd starts becoming compettitive on cpu side the 2nd generation of Ryzen will be better especially single thread and general technology advancement ,smaller nanometer chips will provide better overclockability.You will have octacore chips doing 4.5-4.6 ghz (intel is almost there at 4.3)at reasonable prices,and many now ryzen buyers will have to upgrade again because their 3.9ghz 1700 will be found lacking.

Unfortunately for the time being ryzen gaming performance is too erratic,depending on game and how well the game utilizes the extra cores and specific architecture,maybe the imminent patch will provide a significant improvement especially for future games but that also depends on the marketshare and how each developer optimises their game engine for each company.For the time being intel has the gaming advantage,and in some titles is pretty big even over 20-30% with capable gpu,as benchmarks from legit review,kitguru indicate.My 2 cents,wait a 1.5 year more.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> You should use offset voltage, start trying something between .0500 and .0750


Where is that on Formula III?

Damn it. 4450 MHz needs 1.368


----------



## dagget3450

My posts were mostly sarcasm, no one here using x58 thinks they are using less energy than newer hardware. The issue for me is logic of this being brought up. First this is an overclocking forum, power requirements go up when you overclock right? Second older hardware will always use more power because of advancements. No one here has disputed power usage but how is it relevant really?

If you are worried about power usage then overclocking is the last thing you should be doing. How many people would upgrade if power usage was the only improvement?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I'm not saying the power savings are imaginary. I'm saying power savings are not a variable in deciding what my next build will contain. Regardless of which platform I select, there will be power savings.

I guess electricity is a lot cheaper in the US than Australia. Turning my PC off when I'm not using it saves me maybe $10 to $15 a month.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Where is that on Formula III?
> 
> Damn it. 4450 MHz needs 1.368


There should be "CPU Voltage mode" just above where you set the voltage, it's where you can set the offset mode


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I'm not saying the power savings are imaginary. I'm saying power savings are not a variable in deciding what my next build will contain. Regardless of which platform I select, there will be power savings.
> 
> I guess electricity is a lot cheaper in the US than Australia. Turning my PC off when I'm not using it saves me maybe $10 to $15 a month.


I don't know how much extra it costs that all three are water cooled, each with nine fans. I was surprised at the difference leaving them off whenever possible made, Still divided over three months and 3 pc that's $AU66.66 a month per computer not leaving them on. (They were all set to no sleep and performance plans too.)


----------



## bill1024

Just run BOINC and Folding @ home, that will solve your idle computer problem!
I haven't had an idle computer on over 10 years. Run 100% loaded 24/7/365


----------



## Timer5

Hello Everyone









figure I would post my Xeon rig info. I moved to X58 last year from an aging FX 8350 and I haven't looked back since. My motherboard I got on Craigslist as part of a pack of a lot for only 20 bucks! It's an MS-7543 Ver 1 (yes it is an XPS board but I flashed to Alienware) yeah I know it isn't the best board but hey for 20 bucks you can't go wrong! I put in an X5660 and doing a pure BCLK got it up to 4.4Ghz (no turbo) it's mostly rock solid I get a BSOD every so often but besides that it's pretty solid! I have an H100 GTX to keep it cool! I wanted to say thanks to you all here on the thread for giving me some pointers on OCing the chip I have just been too lazy to post about it. As for volts I am using +380mv on the CPU V-core, 1.65 on Memory 1.3 on IOH and +320 on QPI my temps stay pretty good only peak in the mid 60s on a hot Summer day (I live in a desert).

I do plan on moving to Zen here since it is going to be a big step up and my rig will be going to my GF to replace her ageing Phenom II X6 1075t.

P.S sorry for the lack of pics


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> There should be "CPU Voltage mode" just above where you set the voltage, it's where you can set the offset mode


RE III (no matter Formula, Extreme or BE) has no option for using offset mode.

Asus did a poll before releasing the re iii if overclockers using offset and the outcome was they do not, so they cut off this option in the bios.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> RE III (no matter Formula, Extreme or BE) has no option for using offset mode.
> 
> Asus did a poll before releasing the re iii if overclockers using offset and the outcome was they do not, so they cut off this option in the bios.


I didn't know that, thanks


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> RE III (no matter Formula, Extreme or BE) has no option for using offset mode.
> 
> Asus did a poll before releasing the re iii if overclockers using offset and the outcome was they do not, so they cut off this option in the bios.


I thought i was going blind seriously! I know on my UD5 I had that as it was my first mobo but the VX killed the socket and the FIII does not have it









I am testing a 24/7 clock sadly 4.370 MHz peaks at 1.352 V. I am not sure that this voltage will keep this chip alive.
Every bench passes but when I game I get a stupid BSOD from the latest crimson. Now I tried 3 different Crimson versions with Driver Sweeper and the BSOD happens after 45 minutes. I have a feeling this is oc related but p95 and links pass without any issue.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> If the power savings from a computer will pay for itself in a year, it sounds like you have bigger problems. I know a new platform would save me maybe $10 or $15 a month at the most. So it might pay for itself in five or six years. Not sure why I haven't ordered the new parts yet.


ryzen upgrade cost -

total 590usd
selling the x58 got me 380usd

overall i'm paying 210usd,

590 - 380 = 210 usd

follow me so far?

210usd = how much money i save on bill after 1 year of switching from x58 to ryzen

not sure whats the problem, i think my algebra is sound.

ur scenario
if you believe you can save 15 bucks a month 15x12 = 180usd

if you sell your x58 setup, you probably net around 250.

250+180 = 430usd

ryzen 1700 = 290
b350 mobo= 100
ram = 110
total = 410usd

i just consider us extremely lucky that x58 boards are still holding so well. but its not always gonna be the case since amd is now back in competition. the reason why i believe x58 is still so expensive cause intel does not have a cheap 6 core on the market. but with intel releasing 6 cores on their mainstream socket i firmly believe x58 will lose its value to some degree. ofcourse there are these who still want to buy x58 for novelty reasons.

so the system basically pays for itself in less than a year.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Different people have different plans and won't get those offset deals. When I upgrade I am not getting rid of my X58. I guess it'll have a different purpose instead of daily usage. Fury X has done well with PCIe 2.0. Can't wait to see what Vega will do with PCIe 2.0. Hopefully the price is right and competitive. Nvidia highend GPUs cost $700-$1200.

Also anyone using the X58 and overclocking shouldn't even be thinking of power savings in the first place lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timer5*
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> figure I would post my Xeon rig info. I moved to X58 last year from an aging FX 8350 and I haven't looked back since. My motherboard I got on Craigslist as part of a pack of a lot for only 20 bucks! It's an MS-7543 Ver 1 (yes it is an XPS board but I flashed to Alienware) yeah I know it isn't the best board but hey for 20 bucks you can't go wrong! I put in an X5660 and doing a pure BCLK got it up to 4.4Ghz (no turbo) it's mostly rock solid I get a BSOD every so often but besides that it's pretty solid! I have an H100 GTX to keep it cool! I wanted to say thanks to you all here on the thread for giving me some pointers on OCing the chip I have just been too lazy to post about it. As for volts I am using +380mv on the CPU V-core, 1.65 on Memory 1.3 on IOH and +320 on QPI my temps stay pretty good only peak in the mid 60s on a hot Summer day (I live in a desert).
> 
> I do plan on moving to Zen here since it is going to be a big step up and my rig will be going to my GF to replace her ageing Phenom II X6 1075t.
> 
> P.S sorry for the lack of pics


Welcome and I'm glad you are enjoying your X5660. I hope you figure out that BSOD issue.


----------



## Timer5

Hello







and thank you for the welcome

And as for the PCIe 3 I haven't noticed any difference on my 290x heck my board is only SATA2 and the the only real difference I noticed is my boot time is like 5 seconds longer not a huge deal. X58 has a ton of life left in them yeah they are power hungry, hot and take volts like crazy but they are BEASTS and let's be honest did anyone ever think X58 was not a power eater? it is a performance platform it's what you expect.


----------



## Wishmaker

My chip does not seem to be the best overclocker. I cannot stay stable at 4410 MHz under 1.392. This is fully stable according to the suite of benches I ran. The chip will not last long under such a voltage. I am trying to back track a bit and lower the clocks. I am at 4297 MHz and benching IBT v 2.54. Fully stable for 2 hours now, however, voltage is 1.376. Anything under 1.37 and it will crash. Will this chip last at 1.376 for a while? Intel spec is 1.35. My hottest core, 5, has 71 centigrade.

Is anyone else using the chip outside of INTEL's max voltage? Should I drop it back to 4.15 @1.288?


----------



## Zaor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> My chip does not seem to be the best overclocker. I cannot stay stable at 4410 MHz under 1.392. This is fully stable according to the suite of benches I ran. The chip will not last long under such a voltage. I am trying to back track a bit and lower the clocks. I am at 4297 MHz and benching IBT v 2.54. Fully stable for 2 hours now, however, voltage is 1.376. Anything under 1.37 and it will crash. Will this chip last at 1.376 for a while? Intel spec is 1.35. My hottest core, 5, has 71 centigrade.
> 
> Is anyone else using the chip outside of INTEL's max voltage? Should I drop it back to 4.15 @1.288?


Raise QPI/Vtt to 1.30-1.335V and make sure your ram volts are in line.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> My chip does not seem to be the best overclocker. I cannot stay stable at 4410 MHz under 1.392. This is fully stable according to the suite of benches I ran. The chip will not last long under such a voltage. I am trying to back track a bit and lower the clocks. I am at 4297 MHz and benching IBT v 2.54. Fully stable for 2 hours now, however, voltage is 1.376. Anything under 1.37 and it will crash. Will this chip last at 1.376 for a while? Intel spec is 1.35. My hottest core, 5, has 71 centigrade.
> 
> Is anyone else using the chip outside of INTEL's max voltage? Should I drop it back to 4.15 @1.288?


When you say "it's not stable", it's because of any BSOD? Maybe as Zaor above here is saying it's not because of the vcore but you need to raise anything else.


----------



## dagget3450

Not sure which cpu is being discussed, but i run my x5650's @ 1.375vcore on my SR2 for roughly at least a year or more. Pretty sure ive run 1.4v on my 4way classified before i gave it to my nephew


----------



## Wishmaker

QPI was to blame needed 1.34 and I am getting someplace.



Maybe I can lower the voltage and bench for longer.

79 centigrade is a bit much.


----------



## agentx007

Just casually OC'ing the first Core i7 Extreme : LINK - nothing to see here (altho 18GB of RAM is nice)


----------



## brambles

So finally got my X5670 in, and for whatever reason it won't boot with XMP on. Going to run torture test and see if the thing can stay up stable. Not sure why XMP would cause it to not boot, because the 920 before it had no problems with it.

Update: I did just get the CPU to 3.8 with BCLK 160, DDR-1600 RAM, Core voltage of 1.3, QPI voltage of 1.3 (the latter I stole from the XMP profile). 833 multi-threaded Cinebench. Checking for stability

Update 2: CPU @ 4.33GHz (180BCLK, 24x). Had to drop RAM to DDR-1433, at 1.6V. VCore is at 1.336V, QPI 1.35V, PLL 1.81V. Cinebench 896. Kept boot-looping until I upped the VCore from 1.3V. Wanna figure out how to get RAM back up to a reasonable speed. Maybe a higher BCLK with a lower multi? Need to test for stability too.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brambles*
> 
> So finally got my X5670 in, and for whatever reason it won't boot with XMP on. Going to run torture test and see if the thing can stay up stable. Not sure why XMP would cause it to not boot, because the 920 before it had no problems with it.
> 
> Update: I did just get the CPU to 3.8 with BCLK 160, DDR-1600 RAM, Core voltage of 1.3, QPI voltage of 1.3 (the latter I stole from the XMP profile). 833 multi-threaded Cinebench. Checking for stability
> 
> Update 2: CPU @ 4.33GHz (180BCLK, 24x). Had to drop RAM to DDR-1433, at 1.6V. VCore is at 1.336V, QPI 1.35V, PLL 1.81V. Cinebench 896. Kept boot-looping until I upped the VCore from 1.3V. Wanna figure out how to get RAM back up to a reasonable speed. Maybe a higher BCLK with a lower multi? Need to test for stability too.


Try 200 - 210 BCLK x 22 or 20 depending on the target clock of your RAM.


----------



## Wishmaker

... and this is why I stopped overclocking







. I stayed up all night testing for stability. Prime, IBT, Cinebench, etc.

Core Speed: 4429.69
Multi: x22
BCLK: 201.35
VCORE: 1.392
QPI: 1.35

QPI to V CORE is within .5V as per Bloomfield so I do not know how Gulftown will handle this in he long run. I cannot make this stable under 1.392 for more than 2 hours in prime. With my current settings, I am 8 hours prime stable, 20 IBT very High runs, Cinebench, etc.

I think the chip is degrading because i am losing GFLOPS in IBT at roughly the same clocks. I also hit the limit of my aircooling so 75 centigrade at 1.392 in IBT is the highest I have seen it.

I am broken and I hope this was worth it because I know my bios settings by heart now







.

At this VCORE my chip will probably die in a few months as it is way above 1.35


----------



## Jimmo

My chip got here today but I can't get it to post.
X5675 on X58 UD3R not X58A
I put the chip in but forgot to clear the CMOS. It wouldn't boot. Realising, I reset the BIOS. Wouldn't boot. Started with fj8 then Flashed the BIOS to FH then FI. Clearing CMOS each time, swapping 920 & 5675 back & forth. Swapped ram with some different sticks.
920 works each time. 5675 won't boot.
Am I missing something?
Are the BIOS versions I've tried wrong?
If anyone can see the problem, I'd appreciate assistance.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> My chip got here today but I can't get it to post.
> X5675 on X58 UD3R not X58A
> I put the chip in but forgot to clear the CMOS. It wouldn't boot. Realising, I reset the BIOS. Wouldn't boot. Started with fj8 then Flashed the BIOS to FH then FI. Clearing CMOS each time, swapping 920 & 5675 back & forth. Swapped ram with some different sticks.
> 920 works each time. 5675 won't boot.
> Am I missing something?
> Are the BIOS versions I've tried wrong?
> If anyone can see the problem, I'd appreciate assistance.


Which UD3R? There's 4 of them on Gigabyte's site.

I'm guessing rev 1.6 or rev 1.7 since you're using the FI BIOS. If so, go with the FK BIOS since it's the latest, and FJ18 (released after FI) is a minimum requirement for the i7-990X (6 core CPU).


----------



## brambles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Try 200 - 210 BCLK x 22 or 20 depending on the target clock of your RAM.


Ah, I'll give that a shot. My ideal would be 4.4GHz with DDR-1600 RAM. However, I am starting to suspect the memory controller on the chip. It seems any time I try to push RAM the chip conks. Would explain why it's not playing nicely with XMP at least.

Also, to update the 4.32 figure - sadly it crashed on FireStrike soon as it got to Combined test. So this wasn't stable. I might try to take the RAM completely out of the equation by loosening it up and seeing if the chip can just stay up at 4.4 on its own.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It might just be trying to set the RAM to 1600Mhz with the XMP profile. The X5600s don't work with a RAM multiplier higher than 10.

I would try looser timings and see how high you can clock the RAM. Keep the CPU near stock when testing just to be sure it's the RAM that's unstable.


----------



## brambles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> It might just be trying to set the RAM to 1600Mhz with the XMP profile. The X5600s don't work with a RAM multiplier higher than 10.
> 
> I would try looser timings and see how high you can clock the RAM. Keep the CPU near stock when testing just to be sure it's the RAM that's unstable.


Ah, ok! So move BCLK up, multiplier down, get RAM up? I gotta find a comprehensive guide on OC troubleshooting. Despite having dabbled in OC'ing in minor amounts in the past, I've never really delved in-depth into good routines around it.


----------



## Jimmo

Which UD3R? There's 4 of them on Gigabyte's site.

I'm guessing rev 1.6 or rev 1.7 since you're using the FI BIOS. If so, go with the FK BIOS since it's the latest, and FJ18 (released after FI) is a minimum requirement for the i7-990X (6 core CPU).

Hi xxpenguinxx,
thanks for your reply. It's a UD3R rev 1.6. But it's an X58 not a X58A. Will mine run an X5675?
I went back to FJ8 then to FF neither worked. I can't seen to get FK to load in @Bios flashing tool. It says cant load ROM file size mismatch. Not sure if I can boot from USB to use FLASHSPI.EXE. Could make a boot DVD i guess.
I tied q-flash which is part of the bios. tried to load FK from a FAT32 USB stick. Said that the rom size was 1 mb but the FK bios update is 2 mb. Wouldn't load it as size mismatch.Any ideas how to flash it?

FIXED

got the FK bios to load. I runs. YAY! Managed a 4.2 o/c but its now about 3 am here in AU i am unconscious.
Thanks for all your help. Updates after extensive playing and drooling.....


----------



## Wishmaker

My Xeon is not as stable as I thought. It crashed after 9 hours of Prime with a BSOD. So not even 1.392 seems to keep it stable. Funny how it lasted 8 hours and 30 minutes in prime and at 9 hours I got a BSOD with some exception. I reverted to a previous overclock at 4350 MHz with a 1.384V setting and from passing 20 IBT tests with High as setup it now BSODS with clock watchdog. Which means the chip has degraded and needs more juice.

My dream setup was 4410 MHz with RAM at 1603, QPI 1.35 and V 1.384 but I cannot make it stable at all. The deterioration is bad even in GFLOPS because in 5 runs of IBT at 4410 MHz with various voltage settings I have deltas of 3-5 GFLOPS on minus







!

Beware people, these chips are not as long lasting as the Bloomdfield ones. I will try tonight again for a 4410 MHz run with a 1.40 V setting and hopefully I get it 12 hours P95 stable but if that fails, I will look for a 200x20 with 1603 RAM setting.

My 920 C0 was crap but could survive even 1.45V on folding for OCN CHIMPIN at 4.35 GHz. I am fairly disappointed with my inability to stabilize this chip at 4410 to reflect the proper UNCORE and RAM speed.

PS: Why the hell don't I have access to my 21 multi? I have 17-18-19-20-22??? What gives? I could clock the damn thing at 4400 with a 21 multi but no joy because I cannot select it.
PPS. Any tips? How can I stabilize this? My cooling is also hitting a wall because 1.392 almost gives 80 centigrade on one core







.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> My Xeon is not as stable as I thought. It crashed after 9 hours of Prime with a BSOD. So not even 1.392 seems to keep it stable. Funny how it lasted 8 hours and 30 minutes in prime and at 9 hours I got a BSOD with some exception. I reverted to a previous overclock at 4350 MHz with a 1.384V setting and from passing 20 IBT tests with High as setup it now BSODS with clock watchdog. Which means the chip has degraded and needs more juice.
> 
> My dream setup was 4410 MHz with RAM at 1603, QPI 1.35 and V 1.384 but I cannot make it stable at all. The deterioration is bad even in GFLOPS because in 5 runs of IBT at 4410 MHz with various voltage settings I have deltas of 3-5 GFLOPS on minus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Beware people, these chips are not as long lasting as the Bloomdfield ones. I will try tonight again for a 4410 MHz run with a 1.40 V setting and hopefully I get it 12 hours P95 stable but if that fails, I will look for a 200x20 with 1603 RAM setting.
> 
> My 920 C0 was crap but could survive even 1.45V on folding for OCN CHIMPIN at 4.35 GHz. I am fairly disappointed with my inability to stabilize this chip at 4410 to reflect the proper UNCORE and RAM speed.
> 
> PS: Why the hell don't I have access to my 21 multi? I have 17-18-19-20-22??? What gives? I could clock the damn thing at 4400 with a 21 multi but no joy because I cannot select it.
> PPS. Any tips? How can I stabilize this? My cooling is also hitting a wall because 1.392 almost gives 80 centigrade on one core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It really just sounds like you didn't win the lottery. Still, aim for something closer to 4.2ghz you might just be right around the corner from the cliff you're hanging onto.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> It really just sounds like you didn't win the lottery. Still, aim for something closer to 4.2ghz you might just be right around the corner from the cliff you're hanging onto.


Not surprised.

20*210 = 4200 MHz with a ram Speed at 1673 MHz approximately which is 73MHz above my 1600 rating. THis will lead to a 3700+ QPI frequency which will not stabilize at all. I may need to drop the uncore badly to make this happen and will lose performance. That damn 4400 is the target and the sweet spot but NO joy. Gonna try again with 1.396 or 1.41 tonight and see if it stabilizes. I will keep QPI at 1.35 and see if I get someplace.


----------



## xenkw0n

I would try 190x22 and run the RAM a little slower. This will help rule out memory instability with your overclock and lower your QPI. If this does work you might be able to loosen the timings and run memory at 1900mhz or 1520mhz is fast enough for you?


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> My Xeon is not as stable as I thought. It crashed after 9 hours of Prime with a BSOD. So not even 1.392 seems to keep it stable. Funny how it lasted 8 hours and 30 minutes in prime and at 9 hours I got a BSOD with some exception. I reverted to a previous overclock at 4350 MHz with a 1.384V setting and from passing 20 IBT tests with High as setup it now BSODS with clock watchdog. Which means the chip has degraded and needs more juice.
> 
> My dream setup was 4410 MHz with RAM at 1603, QPI 1.35 and V 1.384 but I cannot make it stable at all. The deterioration is bad even in GFLOPS because in 5 runs of IBT at 4410 MHz with various voltage settings I have deltas of 3-5 GFLOPS on minus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Beware people, these chips are not as long lasting as the Bloomdfield ones. I will try tonight again for a 4410 MHz run with a 1.40 V setting and hopefully I get it 12 hours P95 stable but if that fails, I will look for a 200x20 with 1603 RAM setting.
> 
> My 920 C0 was crap but could survive even 1.45V on folding for OCN CHIMPIN at 4.35 GHz. I am fairly disappointed with my inability to stabilize this chip at 4410 to reflect the proper UNCORE and RAM speed.
> 
> PS: Why the hell don't I have access to my 21 multi? I have 17-18-19-20-22??? What gives? I could clock the damn thing at 4400 with a 21 multi but no joy because I cannot select it.
> PPS. Any tips? How can I stabilize this? My cooling is also hitting a wall because 1.392 almost gives 80 centigrade on one core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What bsod error code are you getting? That should point you in thr right direction.

I haven't been reading this thread for a little while so I've probably missed a lot of your specs/testing etc.

Have you already tested out your max bclk/uncore/ram etc?

I would tend to think that either your uncore is too high for your VTT/QPI voltage, or (less likely) not enough vCore for those clocks.

My R3G & x5670 realistically top out at 3400-3500ish uncore, any higher and it becomes a gamble on stability (application dependent). For me ~3200 at 1.30 VTT is fine, at ~3600 even 1.35 is a risk.

I hope this helps


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> What bsod error code are you getting? That should point you in thr right direction.
> 
> I haven't been reading this thread for a little while so I've probably missed a lot of your specs/testing etc.
> 
> Have you already tested out your max bclk/uncore/ram etc?
> 
> I would tend to think that either your uncore is too high for your VTT/QPI voltage, or (less likely) not enough vCore for those clocks.
> 
> My R3G & x5670 realistically top out at 3400-3500ish uncore, any higher and it becomes a gamble on stability (application dependent). For me ~3200 at 1.30 VTT is fine, at ~3600 even 1.35 is a risk.
> 
> I hope this helps


He talked about the watchdog bsod, that should be the 0X101 code which if I'm right means more vcore.
Wishmaker, are you ocing with HT on?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't plan on getting rid of my X58 system. I have a really bad habit of holding onto electronics. I don't trade my phone in when I upgrade because I know Sprint is going to give me maybe $20 and resell it for $100. I still have the i7-930 I took out of my system two or three years ago.

I really want to make a capable, ultra-portable build I can take on the road when I travel. I might do that with Ryzen, I might do that with Skylake. I haven't decided. I might even make it capable enough to use as my primary build.


----------



## Wishmaker

Overclocking with HT on of course. I am trying to push a 4.4 GHz stable at 1.42 and now I don't have the watchdog BSOD but I have IBT stopping on some error. Possible RAM instability.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Overclocking with HT on of course. I am trying to push a 4.4 GHz stable at 1.42 and now I don't have the watchdog BSOD but I have IBT stopping on some error. Possible RAM instability.


Do you really need HT on? If you use your build for gaming only HT is not necessary, and maybe you could reach an higher freq.
And yes, IBT error could be RAM unstable


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Do you really need HT on? If you use your build for gaming only HT is not necessary, and maybe you could reach an higher freq.
> And yes, IBT error could be RAM unstable


I would like it with HT. I sorted my RAM at 4450 MHz but now I need more Vcore again. I am at 1.432 for crying out loud with a QPI at 3644.91! It won't stabilize damn it!!


----------



## chessmyantidrug

There is no reason to pursue a higher overclock once you reach 4.0 GHz. The performance gains will be hard to notice and you'll need too much voltage to achieve stability. I'd much rather have hyper-threading at 4.0 GHz than not having it at 4.4+ GHz.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I would like it with HT. I sorted my RAM at 4450 MHz but now I need more Vcore again. I am at 1.432 for crying out loud with a QPI at 3644.91! It won't stabilize damn it!!


I know that attraction of having HT on with high clock, but you need to find a compromise. I had my Xeon @ 4.6 GHz without HT, but it was not worth, too much stress on the chip and the gain was not that much. So I decided to get back to 4.3 with HT on and less voltage + more stability

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> There is no reason to pursue a higher overclock once you reach 4.0 GHz. The performance gains will be hard to notice and you'll need too much voltage to achieve stability. I'd much rather have hyper-threading at 4.0 GHz than not having it at 4.4+ GHz.


Words. No reason of having that really high voltage for a minor performance gain


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> I know that attraction of having HT on with high clock, but you need to find a compromise. I had my Xeon @ 4.6 GHz without HT, but it was not worth, too much stress on the chip and the gain was not that much. So I decided to get back to 4.3 with HT on and less voltage + more stability
> Words. No reason of having that really high voltage for a minor performance gain


CPU Bottleneck is the sole reason I want this at over 4.4 GHz. I am looking into a 1080TI or maybe 2 5 series from AMD


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> CPU Bottleneck is the sole reason I want this at over 4.4 GHz. I am looking into a 1080TI or maybe 2 5 series from AMD


Are you trying with turbo multi or without?


----------



## Wishmaker

Voila! All it needed was for me to be brave enough







. I broke the 1000 mark in CB with dual channel ram *rofl*.





Not bad for such an old CHIP!


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Voila! All it needed was for me to be brave enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I broke the 1000 mark in CB with dual channel ram *rofl*.


With heat under control and offset voltage, you may be ok, buuut be wary of the vCore


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> With heat under control and offset voltage, you may be ok, buuut be wary of the vCore


Rampage III does not have offset. Temps will never hit 24/7 like on IBT, so lets see how long it will last. Will P95 it tonight *rofl*.


----------



## brambles

Sweetness! How is the temp under stress test? I was reaching into upper 70s last night at ~4.35 (before the thing would blow up with a variety of BSODs)

What were your final settings for everything?


----------



## voxson5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Rampage III does not have offset. Temps will never hit 24/7 like on IBT, so lets see how long it will last. Will P95 it tonight *rofl*.


That is suprising because mine does...


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxson5*
> 
> That is suprising because mine does...


I am running Rampage III Formula with no offset option for some reason







.


----------



## brambles

So got the CPU to 4.0GHz - 200x20 - stable (for now), DDR-1603 RAM, 1.293V VCore, 1.30V QPI. The temps are unpleasant doing Prime95. I killed it once one of the cores hit 90C a couple of minutes into it on the Small FFTs test. Idle is around 35-45C depending on the core.
Going to try to get the temps down a bit. I am running Thermalright Ultra-120Extreme with Prolimatech PK-1. That delta T seems pretty rough though - 40-45C, hm. Looking for suggestions. I was going to start shaving VCore off in hopes of getting the temps down.

Cinebench 903. Firestrike Physics 13300.


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't plan on getting rid of my X58 system. I have a really bad habit of holding onto electronics. I don't trade my phone in when I upgrade because I know Sprint is going to give me maybe $20 and resell it for $100. I still have the i7-930 I took out of my system two or three years ago.
> 
> I really want to make a capable, ultra-portable build I can take on the road when I travel. I might do that with Ryzen, I might do that with Skylake. I haven't decided. I might even make it capable enough to use as my primary build.


I'm not sure there is a lot of choice when it comes to small factor boards with Ryzen, unlike Skylake. Ryzen is a greater all-rounder than Skylake in my opinion. The performance per watt ratio of Ryzen makes it an excellent choice among others for a portable workstation. At stock -haven't had time to overclock it yet- my R7 1700 outperforms my X5675 running at 4.2GHz on 7zip, using less power at the wall on 7zip bench than my Xeon idling







.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brambles*
> 
> So got the CPU to 4.0GHz - 200x20 - stable (for now), DDR-1603 RAM, 1.293V VCore, 1.30V QPI. The temps are unpleasant doing Prime95. I killed it once one of the cores hit 90C a couple of minutes into it on the Small FFTs test. Idle is around 35-45C depending on the core.
> Going to try to get the temps down a bit. I am running Thermalright Ultra-120Extreme with Prolimatech PK-1. That delta T seems pretty rough though - 40-45C, hm. Looking for suggestions. I was going to start shaving VCore off in hopes of getting the temps down.
> 
> Cinebench 903. Firestrike Physics 13300.


I have nowhere near those temps at 1.293. Something is not working with your cooling. My VX which is not far from the 120Extreme you have, barely hits 48 after hours and hours of prime. 90C is very high and I hit 82 with my cooling in P95 after 2 hours at 1.432 with the chip working HT on, of course, 4450 MHz.

While IDLE temps are not conclusive, one core should not stay at 45C under no circumstance. Mine are between 18 and 29 on a VX + MX2+Zalman ZF3-PUSH PULL with a NOCTUA case fan as exhaust. Bad seating I believe or you got a sauna as a room.


----------



## Jimmo

After swapping the i7 920 for an X5675 I did a bit of overclocking and a couple of tests.

http://valid.x86.fr/87e6ut


----------



## Wishmaker

That is a very nice voltage. Is it stable? My 5650 can run cinebench at 1.344 with no issues clocked at 4550 but crashes after 4 IBT tests or 10 minutes in P95. Needs more POWAAAA









Nicely done!


----------



## Jimmo

Thanks. I haven't done a lot of stress testing yet but it seems ok from what I've done. I spent a bit of time trying for 4.6 but kept getting various errors, blue screens and freezes.
I'm not quite sure how to use QPI/Vtt, CPU PLL or QPI PLL.
I've seen QPi/Vtt Voltages of 1.5 suggested but mine has a suggested stock of 1.15 or something similar but definately a lot lower than 1.5.
ANd I thinks its called offset...is that the 700mv setting? Don't know how that should be used either. They're all at stock but set voltages. Nothing much is on auto. Couldn't have turboboost enabled


----------



## AlxMrx

Why in the world did I click that Xeon logo in CPU-Z??
I just discovered there is a top 15 highest frequencies for my W3690 and now I have a big monkey on my back and would like to be at least in the top 10









First test going up, it needs a loooot of voltage








http://valid.x86.fr/bdxf7u

https://valid.x86.fr/bdxf7u


----------



## alancsalt

Those top ones will be on LN2 ..


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Those top ones will be on LN2 ..


The first one for sure, look at the voltage: http://valid.x86.fr/bi73p8


----------



## brambles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I have nowhere near those temps at 1.293. Something is not working with your cooling. My VX which is not far from the 120Extreme you have, barely hits 48 after hours and hours of prime. 90C is very high and I hit 82 with my cooling in P95 after 2 hours at 1.432 with the chip working HT on, of course, 4450 MHz.
> 
> While IDLE temps are not conclusive, one core should not stay at 45C under no circumstance. Mine are between 18 and 29 on a VX + MX2+Zalman ZF3-PUSH PULL with a NOCTUA case fan as exhaust. Bad seating I believe or you got a sauna as a room.


Damn! Maybe it is bad seating? I'll have to redo it and see if that helps. Can thermal paste get ... old? I tend to keep it for decades. This Prolimatech PK-1 is ~7 years old I think.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Thanks. I haven't done a lot of stress testing yet but it seems ok from what I've done. I spent a bit of time trying for 4.6 but kept getting various errors, blue screens and freezes.
> I'm not quite sure how to use QPI/Vtt, CPU PLL or QPI PLL.
> I've seen QPi/Vtt Voltages of 1.5 suggested but mine has a suggested stock of 1.15 or something similar but definately a lot lower than 1.5.
> ANd I thinks its called offset...is that the 700mv setting? Don't know how that should be used either. They're all at stock but set voltages. Nothing much is on auto. Couldn't have turboboost enabled


Step away from the vehicle! Step away!!!!









QPI voltage, as per INTEL SPEC, x58 does not last long with any value above 1.35V. This is the upper bound and anything above will deteriorate your IMC at a higher rate. Similarly, your memory voltage should not exceed 1.65V because , deterioration is the ugly face of this platform. QPI/VTT/RAM voltages can damage your chip more than pushing excessive VCORE.

The first thing you need to do is learn what voltages cap where. Want to overclock your Xeon? Cap your QPI Voltage to 1.35 and go down from there if you do not feel comfortable with it at 1.35.

My settings :

Vcore : 1.432
RAM: 1.624
QPI: 1.35

The rest I need to look in BIOS but I am not exceeding anything outside spec, except the Vcore. 4450 Needs juice on my Xeon.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Those top ones will be on LN2 ..
> 
> 
> 
> The first one for sure, look at the voltage: http://valid.x86.fr/bi73p8
Click to expand...

2, 3, 4, and 5 are the same guy with the same chip. They haven't removed successive efforts, just a list of validations received.

Seems to be only one validation on HWBot - http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cpu_frequency/rankings?hardwareTypeId=processor_2245&cores=6#start=0#interval=20

That CPUZ list does not include older validations - like http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1691840

"Top 15 Highest frequencies in the last 12 months with this CPU." (but there are 2014 validations included.)


----------



## AlxMrx

Yeah, just noticed they are only last 12 month's validations.

Anyway, broke the 5 GHz wall!







Not stable at all, I couldn't even run CBr15, but I had the time to submit validation: http://valid.x86.fr/zvzrsz


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Yeah, just noticed they are only last 12 month's validations.
> 
> Anyway, broke the 5 GHz wall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not stable at all, I couldn't even run CBr15, but I had the time to submit validation: http://valid.x86.fr/zvzrsz


Well done! That multi value *hahah*


----------



## alancsalt

All you need for the bot or 5GHz Club...


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Well done! That multi value *hahah*


The reason why I decided to spend a little bit more for my Xeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> All you need for the bot or 5GHz Club...


Ahah, I think I can go a little bit higher, then I will submit my score there too


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> I'm not sure there is a lot of choice when it comes to small factor boards with Ryzen, unlike Skylake. Ryzen is a greater all-rounder than Skylake in my opinion. The performance per watt ratio of Ryzen makes it an excellent choice among others for a portable workstation. At stock -haven't had time to overclock it yet- my R7 1700 outperforms my X5675 running at 4.2GHz on 7zip, using less power at the wall on 7zip bench than my Xeon idling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't real have a workstation need. I game a good bit and watch a couple streams at a time. I would only use one monitor when traveling, but use two at home.


----------



## Jimmo

I have already figured out some of it and managed a stable 4.4 overclock and somewhat stable 4.5. I've tried to get to 4.6 but the stress testing is not at all stable most likely because the finer points evade me.
My temps haven't gone over 65 deg so I think its possible to achieve 4.6
I've gone up to 1.41 vcore and played with many other voltage settings but it starts to become more likely I'll fry the chip or board if I push it too hard ignorantly.
Can anyone tell me if there is a guide like this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/538439/guide-to-overclocking-the-core-i7-920-or-930-to-4-0ghz
for overclocking my X5675 with X58 UD3R rather than an i7, please?


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> I have already figured out some of it and managed a stable 4.4 overclock and somewhat stable 4.5. I've tried to get to 4.6 but the stress testing is not at all stable most likely because the finer points evade me.
> My temps haven't gone over 65 deg so I think its possible to achieve 4.6
> I've gone up to 1.41 vcore and played with many other voltage settings but it starts to become more likely I'll fry the chip or board if I push it too hard ignorantly.
> Can anyone tell me if there is a guide like this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/538439/guide-to-overclocking-the-core-i7-920-or-930-to-4-0ghz
> for overclocking my X5675 with X58 UD3R rather than an i7, please?


Actually I started with that guide overclocking my Xeon the first itme


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Actually I started with that guide overclocking my Xeon the first itme


That seems to be all I could find.

Pushed for 4.6 and finally got it stable.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> That seems to be all I could find.
> 
> Pushed for 4.6 and finally got it stable.


Nice. Is it IBT stable? Mine is CB Stable at 1.37 but crashes in IBT at the same frequency and voltage







. To pass IBT at 4.5 GHz mine needs 1.432.


----------



## AlxMrx

yeah, test more with IBT, OCCT or prime95, to be sure it's 100% stable


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> yeah, test more with IBT, OCCT or prime95, to be sure it's 100% stable


Agreed. Also if he has the Turbo Boost thing on, like i do, his chip will peak at 4.6+ which means that it will definitely crash with uncorrectable error in windows when he runs an app that does not use all his cores. This is what used to happen with me when I was running Dragon Age Inquisition. I would be fully IBT stable but when my chip would peak at 4600 i would crash because the voltage is not enough even on two cores







. For my chip at least.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The funny thing about testing for stability is we never really know if it's stable. Perhaps you would have run into an error of you let the test run another five minutes. I figure as long as my computer doesn't crash during a gaming session, it's stable enough. My setup maxed out at 4.32 GHz (24x180) but I have since backed down the base clock to 160. My PC performs well enough at 3.84 GHz and I don't need to tamper with memory timings. I had to choose between 1600 6-7-6-18 or 1800 8-8-8-24. At 7-8-7-24, 1800 would get random errors from time to time. Good thing tighter timings are more favorable than high frequencies on this platform.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> The funny thing about testing for stability is we never really know if it's stable. Perhaps you would have run into an error of you let the test run another five minutes. I figure as long as my computer doesn't crash during a gaming session, it's stable enough. My setup maxed out at 4.32 GHz (24x180) but I have since backed down the base clock to 160. My PC performs well enough at 3.84 GHz and I don't need to tamper with memory timings. I had to choose between 1600 6-7-6-18 or 1800 8-8-8-24. At 7-8-7-24, 1800 would get random errors from time to time. Good thing tighter timings are more favorable than high frequencies on this platform.


No machine is 100% stable, one may take 10 days to crash, while another may take 10 years. I figure my PC is stable enough if after a month of usage it doesn't crash during my normal workload, of course testing for stability beforehand helps to get a baseline.


----------



## Cyrious

Does anyone here have a list/table of expected voltages when going up through the overclocking range of these chips? I wanna know if i've been thrown a crappy roll of the dice in the silicon lottery or if the board I'm using is simply just that crap.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Nice. Is it IBT stable? Mine is CB Stable at 1.37 but crashes in IBT at the same frequency and voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . To pass IBT at 4.5 GHz mine needs 1.432.


IBT is nasty!



Passes IBT at 1.43V
I let it simmer for a while on Prime95.
No more freezes, reboots or BSODs.
Don't know if it's completely 100% stable but I'm not willing to let it burn on prime95 for 8 odd hours at 1.43V to find out.
It's quite a lot of voltage I am guessing.
Does anyone have a good idea or know if 1.43V is too much for 24/7?


----------



## AlxMrx

Yes, it is. It would be better if you're using offset, since the voltage will not be so high the whole time, but it's still too much.
You should run IBT with very high settings though, standard is not enough for stressing. And use RealTempGT to see all 6 core temps


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Does anyone here have a list/table of expected voltages when going up through the overclocking range of these chips? I wanna know if i've been thrown a crappy roll of the dice in the silicon lottery or if the board I'm using is simply just that crap.


If you can't get to 4.0 GHz by the time you hit 1.35 CPUV, then one of your CPU or motherboard is likely less than ideal. For what it's worth, I can't really tell the difference between 3.84 GHz and 4.32 GHz or anywhere in between.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> If you can't get to 4.0 GHz by the time you hit 1.35 CPUV, then one of your CPU or motherboard is likely less than ideal. For what it's worth, I can't really tell the difference between 3.84 GHz and 4.32 GHz or anywhere in between.


Im at 4ghz (191x21), under CPU-Z's little stress tester i get 1.33v (Hwinfo64), and further up to more hardcore stuff like prime95 it goes a little higher to 1.339v. Yes, i do have what passes for Vdroop control on (slope set to 50%). The reason why I asked is because I'm thinking about pruning some voltages to reduce overall system stress.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> IBT is nasty!
> 
> 
> 
> Passes IBT at 1.43V
> I let it simmer for a while on Prime95.
> No more freezes, reboots or BSODs.
> Don't know if it's completely 100% stable but I'm not willing to let it burn on prime95 for 8 odd hours at 1.43V to find out.
> It's quite a lot of voltage I am guessing.
> Does anyone have a good idea or know if 1.43V is too much for 24/7?


We have identical chips it seems.
I am using 1.432 as well to be stable.

The X58 rule of thumb is : QPI+0.05 = max VCORE. This was determined when the 920s came out and we have had people running them at 1.40 and higher for years. While INTEL specs 1.375 for the 920s, the XEON is lower. Using the same rule of thumb on my Xeon, i tried to stabilize a 4.4-4.5 GHz clock at 1.4 but it wasn't in IBT. Kept giving me Watchdog BSODS. So I added VCORE until I got it fully stable at 1.432. This is a QPI + 0.082 change. Now it may last as long as my 920 C0 or it may break. Spec says it is beyond recommended and we have no guarantees that the rule of thumb applies to Gulftown as well.

I expect mine to deteriorate in a year at this voltage









So I am using 1.35 +.082 to get the 1.432 voltage. I am using the 920 approach on x58 for this one but from what I hear Gulftown will not accept 24/7 voltage for years beyond 1.375.


----------



## Euskafreez

I've used Handbrake to compare my Xeon X5675 running at 4.2GHz 21*200 memory at 1604MHz CAS9 to my R7 1700 running at 3.7GHz 37*100 with memory at 3200MHz CAS14.

I did some x264 1080p encoding. My X5675 completed the task in *25m51s*. The R7 1700 did the exact same thing in *14m41s*. Average of 4 attempts for each.

That's a 43.2% improvement! And by only using 165-175W at the wall. Less than my Xeon idling







.


----------



## Wishmaker

Disable 2 cores on Ryzen please and retest







. Sadly you cannot add two cores to your Xeon.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Disable 2 cores on Ryzen please and retest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sadly you cannot add two cores to your Xeon.


Good idea! I'll be waiting for this test as well


----------



## synIronMan

Hello herer is my latest "http://valid.x86.fr/wqijhs"


----------



## Euskafreez

I ran my test two times with 6c/12t on my R7 1700 running at 3.7GHz and memory at 3200MHz. It did the encoding in 19m21s.


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> I've used Handbrake to compare my Xeon X5675 running at 4.2GHz 21*200 memory at 1604MHz CAS9 to my R7 1700 running at 3.7GHz 37*100 with memory at 3200MHz CAS14.
> 
> I did some x264 1080p encoding. My X5675 completed the task in *25m51s*. The R7 1700 did the exact same thing in *14m41s*. Average of 4 attempts for each.
> 
> That's a 76% improvement! And by only using 165-175W at the wall. Less than my Xeon idling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You should redo your math. The improvement is round about 44%. Your base is your xeon time. 25-14 = 11. 11/25 ~ 0,44. But still nice


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> I ran my test two times with 6c/12t on my R7 1700 running at 3200MHz. It did the encoding in 19m21s.


Thanks a lot! Those 2 cores and threads on Ryzen make a bigger difference than I expected.

If we run the numbers again, like theister said, using the base as Xeon because we are comparing it to that we get :

25-19 = 6
6/25 = 0.24

That Ryzen is not bad!


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Does anyone here have a list/table of expected voltages when going up through the overclocking range of these chips? I wanna know if i've been thrown a crappy roll of the dice in the silicon lottery or if the board I'm using is simply just that crap.


Pretty big spread of leakage values and clock potential on Westmere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Im at 4ghz (191x21), under CPU-Z's little stress tester i get 1.33v (Hwinfo64), and further up to more hardcore stuff like prime95 it goes a little higher to 1.339v. Yes, i do have what passes for Vdroop control on (slope set to 50%). The reason why I asked is because I'm thinking about pruning some voltages to reduce overall system stress.


Voltage going up as current draw increases is exactly the opposite of vdroop and not what you want.


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> You should redo your math. The improvement is round about 44%. Your base is your xeon time. 25-14 = 11. 11/25 ~ 0,44. But still nice










cheers, I guess that Ryzen is so good that my subconscious turned it into the base








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Thanks a lot! Those 2 cores and threads on Ryzen make a bigger difference than I expected.
> 
> If we run the numbers again, like theister said, using the base as Xeon because we are comparing it to that we get :
> 
> 25-19 = 6
> 6/25 = 0.24
> 
> That Ryzen is not bad!


It's not surprising at all. Ryzen has a better IPC and a lot more instructions for modern computing than our good old and trusted Xeons do.

And when it comes to memory, triple channel is unfair to Ryzen







. Maybe I'm wrong but for me, apples to apples means running both chip at their very best.

Note that I only ran my test two times with 6c/12t on Ryzen. Time to let my 9 years old X58 platform go now ... or not


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Voltage going up as current draw increases is exactly the opposite of vdroop and not what you want.


I know what Vdroop normally is, it prevented me from cranking my old Pentium M 760 to 3ghz. (1.5v would drop to ~1.38 and fluctuate a decent bit under load.)

With this system though I have the control for it turned on to 50%, which in turn gets me those load voltage values under load. I also am using offset voltage (+153mv).


That's pretty much all I have for Vcore adjustments and tweaking.

Also, are 1.62v DRAM and 1.275v QPI/Uncore anything to worry about in terms of being out of whack with each other?


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> I know what Vdroop normally is, it prevented me from cranking my old Pentium M 760 to 3ghz. (1.5v would drop to ~1.38 and fluctuate a decent bit under load.)
> 
> With this system though I have the control for it turned on to 50%, which in turn gets me those load voltage values under load. I also am using offset voltage (+153mv).
> 
> 
> That's pretty much all I have for Vcore adjustments and tweaking.
> 
> Also, are 1.62v DRAM and 1.275v QPI/Uncore anything to worry about in terms of being out of whack with each other?


X58 had a few tricks up its sleeve when overclocking. Now, bear in mind, xeons are different animals, as I mentioned in one of my other posts, voltage guidelines are based on 45nm chips and not 32nm. For example :

The 920 D0 and C0 had the following relationships.

QPI max : 1.35
VCORE max-safe (outside intel spec) : QPImax +0.05. This VCORE would allow people to keep their chips healthy for quite a few years provided cooling was in order.

I ran my second rig, my D0 at 4.4 with 1.42V since I bought it and it still works in my Photography machine.
RAM max : QPI-max + 0.275. This was the RAM ceiling voltage not to wreck the IMC. Even if you put the voltage at 1.62, it will peak at 1.64 at times.

Now if you manually set the RAM voltage to 1.65x then it will peak often beyond that value, especially if your RAM is outside of XMP spec. For example, my ram is rated at 1600 MHz and at 1650MHz the voltage peaks at 1.643 even though my ram is manually set at 1.62.

How long will a XEON chip last with those values? Unless we find someone who has had this chip since day one overclocked at over 4 GHz with minimum deterioration, we cannot say for certain.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> X58 had a few tricks up its sleeve when overclocking. Now, bear in mind, xeons are different animals, as I mentioned in one of my other posts, voltage guidelines are based on 45nm chips and not 32nm. For example :
> 
> The 920 D0 and C0 had the following relationships.
> 
> QPI max : 1.35
> VCORE max-safe (outside intel spec) : QPImax +0.05. This VCORE would allow people to keep their chips healthy for quite a few years provided cooling was in order.
> 
> I ran my second rig, my D0 at 4.4 with 1.42V since I bought it and it still works in my Photography machine.
> RAM max : QPI-max + 0.275. This was the RAM ceiling voltage not to wreck the IMC. Even if you put the voltage at 1.62, it will peak at 1.64 at times.
> 
> Now if you manually set the RAM voltage to 1.65x then it will peak often beyond that value, especially if your RAM is outside of XMP spec. For example, my ram is rated at 1600 MHz and at 1650MHz the voltage peaks at 1.643 even though my ram is manually set at 1.62.
> 
> How long will a XEON chip last with those values? Unless we find someone who has had this chip since day one overclocked at over 4 GHz with minimum deterioration, we cannot say for certain.


Ah ok, so long as I dont overdo it (and maybe prune back the Vdimm a bit) I should be good. I dont have the thermal capacity to handle going faster, and for the most part I'm happy with 4ghz stable.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> X58 had a few tricks up its sleeve when overclocking. Now, bear in mind, xeons are different animals, as I mentioned in one of my other posts, voltage guidelines are based on 45nm chips and not 32nm. For example :
> 
> The 920 D0 and C0 had the following relationships.
> 
> QPI max : 1.35
> VCORE max-safe (outside intel spec) : QPImax +0.05. This VCORE would allow people to keep their chips healthy for quite a few years provided cooling was in order.
> 
> I ran my second rig, my D0 at 4.4 with 1.42V since I bought it and it still works in my Photography machine.
> RAM max : QPI-max + 0.275. This was the RAM ceiling voltage not to wreck the IMC. Even if you put the voltage at 1.62, it will peak at 1.64 at times.
> 
> Now if you manually set the RAM voltage to 1.65x then it will peak often beyond that value, especially if your RAM is outside of XMP spec. For example, my ram is rated at 1600 MHz and at 1650MHz the voltage peaks at 1.643 even though my ram is manually set at 1.62.
> 
> How long will a XEON chip last with those values? Unless we find someone who has had this chip since day one overclocked at over 4 GHz with minimum deterioration, we cannot say for certain.


I'll let you know how my 5675 @ 4.6 GHz goes with 1.43 Vcore 1.255 QPI


----------



## brambles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I have nowhere near those temps at 1.293. Something is not working with your cooling. My VX which is not far from the 120Extreme you have, barely hits 48 after hours and hours of prime. 90C is very high and I hit 82 with my cooling in P95 after 2 hours at 1.432 with the chip working HT on, of course, 4450 MHz.
> 
> While IDLE temps are not conclusive, one core should not stay at 45C under no circumstance. Mine are between 18 and 29 on a VX + MX2+Zalman ZF3-PUSH PULL with a NOCTUA case fan as exhaust. Bad seating I believe or you got a sauna as a room.


Edit: spoke too soon. Did reseat, and the temps seem lower, but some cores are still hitting 80C+


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> That's pretty much all I have for Vcore adjustments and tweaking.


Yeah, most X58 boards don't have much in the way of LLC control.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Also, are 1.62v DRAM and 1.275v QPI/Uncore anything to worry about in terms of being out of whack with each other?


No. Should be able to get away with at least a 500mV differential, and 1.275v QPI/VTT is below even conservative limits for Westmere/Gulftown.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> How long will a XEON chip last with those values? Unless we find someone who has had this chip since day one overclocked at over 4 GHz with minimum deterioration, we cannot say for certain.


I have an i7 970 32nm Gulftown, identical to Westmere Xeons save for the disabled ECC and second QPI, that has about forty-thousand hours of load on it at 4.1-4.2GHz with between 1.35 and 1.38 vcore, ~1.3 QPI/VTT, with between 1.4 and 1.7 vDIMM used at various times with up to 48GiB of memory. It's suffered minor degradation since I purchased it in mid-2010, but it was run hot, hass been lapped about four times and even had the solder TIM reflowed at least once with a pen torch (I was seeing if a solder defect was the cause of a large temp differential between cores, as this was the case with some of my Core 2 Quads...heating the IHS to 220C for a few seconds while mounted helped). Still in a backup box, still running 24/7 at 4.125GHz.

My current Westmere Xeon sample has been in my hands for about a year and was a used system pull when I got it. I've pushed it to 4.4GHz and put hundreds of hours of Prime95 and LINPACK on it while it was running near TJmax with no signs of degradation.

That said, the limits of one part say very little about the limits of another. You'd need many Westmere/Gulftown parts that had been heavily used under OCed settings to establish a trend.

Regardless, I'm pretty confident in recommending 1.35 (load) vcore, 1.3v QPI/VTT, and 1.65 vDIMM as safe limits that most 32nm LGA-1366 parts will handle for many years of heavy use.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Yeah, most X58 boards don't have much in the way of LLC control.


Kinda figured as much. My bigger issue is that I dont have access to things like PLL or VTT control. I hear those are quite useful in fine tuning overclocking and really allow pushing of things.
Quote:


> No. Should be able to get away with at least a 500mV differential, and 1.275v QPI/VTT is below even conservative limits for Westmere/Gulftown.


Really? Neat. I thought i was running higher than usual, but guess not.


----------



## TruBrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> I've used Handbrake to compare my Xeon X5675 running at 4.2GHz 21*200 memory at 1604MHz CAS9 to my R7 1700 running at 3.7GHz 37*100 with memory at 3200MHz CAS14.
> 
> I did some x264 1080p encoding. My X5675 completed the task in *25m51s*. The R7 1700 did the exact same thing in *14m41s*. Average of 4 attempts for each.
> 
> That's a 43.2% improvement! And by only using 165-175W at the wall. Less than my Xeon idling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Do you have a Premiere Pro to test the export times?


----------



## brambles

Alright, so after the reseat I saw the temps drop ~10C, but that seemed too high yet. That's when I tried running without the side and noticed that the temps dropped another 15C. So guess my CPU was choking. Turned the case fans to max and it's all good hovering between 60 and 70C under stress test @ 1.3V, 2x20


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruBrush*
> 
> Do you have a Premiere Pro to test the export times?


I still use my X58 as a hackintosh to export project using FCP or my Macbook using iMovie. From what I've heard Ryzen are not out-smashing the rest of the competition on Premiere pro. It sounds like a software update could help a lot.

I talked about handbrake since it's a nice and free workhorse of a video related software -and it's cross-platform which is good as a OS X, Linux and Windows user- . I encode quite a lot with it, both for work and personal content.


----------



## TruBrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> I still use my X58 as a hackintosh to export project using FCP or my Macbook using iMovie. From what I've heard Ryzen are not out-smashing the rest of the competition on Premiere pro. It sounds like a software update could help a lot.
> 
> I talked about handbrake since it's a nice and free workhorse of a video related software -and it's cross-platform which is good as a OS X, Linux and Windows user- . I encode quite a lot with it, both for work and personal content.


After studying various benchmarks, I've concluded the 1800X is only 15% faster than x58 Xeon setup in Premiere which is good news for us who are sticking with x58, a beautiful ancient beast of a machine.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> It's not surprising at all. Ryzen has a better IPC and a lot more instructions for modern computing than our good old and trusted Xeons do.
> 
> And when it comes to memory, triple channel is unfair to Ryzen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe I'm wrong but for me, apples to apples means running both chip at their very best.
> 
> Note that I only ran my test two times with 6c/12t on Ryzen. Time to let my 9 years old X58 platform go now ... or not


Yep, Ryzen is a very good value right now. IPC is actually very good, it seems to sit right between Haswell and Skylake, too bad it's limited to about 4.2ghz on a golden sample (for 24/7 use) and about 3.9-4ghz on a decent chip. Hopefully they can improve the clocks with Ryzen 2 or whatever.

Westmere would need ~5.2ghz to match Ryzen at 4ghz. Sandy would need about ~4.7ghz to match Ryzen at 4ghz.

Higher clocked memory can make a massive difference on Ryzen due to the design, there are some comparisons that even jumping from 3200mhz to 3600mhz makes a pretty dramatic difference. I'd like to see it running at 4000mhz. It seems like going quad channel would have been a better option due to the design and the way games seem to interact with it.


----------



## Cyrious

BSOD 0x101 is purely "add more vcore" right?


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Yes, it is. It would be better if you're using offset, since the voltage will not be so high the whole time, but it's still too much.
> You should run IBT with very high settings though, standard is not enough for stressing. And use RealTempGT to see all 6 core temps


I have offset enabled. It's called Dynamic Vcore on my board. Funny thing setting it up. It starts in minus values which is obvious when you know................but, I didn't and I did about 6 reboot crashes thinking I was missing something........









Anyhow, after losing some of my blindness I have voltage scaling with load. Volts are still a bit high. Temps are ok. It gets a bit warmer with offset but still hovers around 60 deg IBT very high. RealTempGT is good too thanks. I got HWMonitor too. It shows higher temps than RealTempGT though. Still below 65 deg full load.
I'm still not willing to do a loooong burn on IBT or prime95.
Worst case scenario I kill the chip. Maybe the board too. I was getting close to upgrading....just waiting for the right increment. It is pretty much there now. A rizen 1700 wounf be a jump in performance but hopefully this current upgrade will carry me through until the next round


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> I have offset enabled. It's called Dynamic Vcore on my board. Funny thing setting it up. It starts in minus values which is obvious when you know................but, I didn't and I did about 6 reboot crashes thinking I was missing something........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, after losing some of my blindness I have voltage scaling with load. Volts are still a bit high. Temps are ok. It gets a bit warmer with offset but still hovers around 60 deg IBT very high. RealTempGT is good too thanks. I got HWMonitor too. It shows higher temps than RealTempGT though. Still below 65 deg full load.
> I'm still not willing to do a loooong burn on IBT or prime95.
> Worst case scenario I kill the chip. Maybe the board too. I was getting close to upgrading....just waiting for the right increment. It is pretty much there now. A rizen 1700 wounf be a jump in performance but hopefully this current upgrade will carry me through until the next round


Maybe you should read this post : http://www.overclock.net/t/1626361/videocardz-via-reddit-rumor-amd-x390-and-x399-chipsets-diagrams-leaked#post_25952607 and wait a little more







.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Kinda figured as much. My bigger issue is that I dont have access to things like PLL or VTT control. I hear those are quite useful in fine tuning overclocking and really allow pushing of things.


Yeah, PLL control is nice, especially since the sweet spot on most Nehalem and Westmere parts seems to be between 1.3 and 1.6 volts....which is well below stock.

What do you mean by lack of VTT control? QPI/VTT, some other termination voltage, or clock drive strengths/skews?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> BSOD 0x101 is purely "add more vcore" right?


Most commonly, though I'm hesitant to use absolutes.


----------



## Waynebacsi

Hello guys. Im owning since X58 setup since it was released. I only changed the CPU and the GPU.
Gigabyte EX58-UD5 || Intel Xeon [email protected] || Prolimatech Megahalems || 6*2GB OCZ Platinum DDR3-1600 CL7 || ASUS Radeon R9 280X || Seasonic 620 W
My vga hast just given up, and i need to buy a new one. It will be probably a gtx 1080. I use this rig only for gaming and running FHD movies in the same time. So my question is: Does it worth to change the whole system for the newest i7. What performance increases can i expect in games (if at all







)? Sry, as you noticed my english could be better, hope you can understand me


----------



## Asus11

is the X5650 still the best CPU to get for the price? or is there something a lil better for a lil more?


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waynebacsi*
> 
> Hello guys. Im owning since X58 setup since it was released. I only changed the CPU and the GPU.
> Gigabyte EX58-UD5 || Intel Xeon [email protected] || Prolimatech Megahalems || 6*2GB OCZ Platinum DDR3-1600 CL7 || ASUS Radeon R9 280X || Seasonic 620 W
> My vga hast just given up, and i need to buy a new one. It will be probably a gtx 1080. I use this rig only for gaming and running FHD movies in the same time. So my question is: Does it worth to change the whole system for the newest i7. What performance increases can i expect in games (if at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )? Sry, as you noticed my english could be better, hope you can understand me


It depends. What kind of games are you in? Do you play in fhd only?
I have a GTX 970 and with my Xeon I can play ultra settings BF1, or GTAV, and I still have 80+ fps in full HD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> is the X5650 still the best CPU to get for the price? or is there something a lil better for a lil more?


For 20-30€ you can have an X5675. I think this is the best Xeon for the price, can anyone else confirm?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> It depends. What kind of games are you in? Do you play in fhd only?
> I have a GTX 970 and with my Xeon I can play ultra settings BF1, or GTAV, and I still have 80+ fps in full HD
> For 20-30€ you can have an X5675. I think this is the best Xeon for the price, can anyone else confirm?


for 20-30e more or do you mean for 20-30e? because I can't find any x5675 for 30 euros


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> for 20-30e more or do you mean for 20-30e? because I can't find any x5675 for 30 euros


Yeah sorry, I forgot to write "more" ahah


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> Maybe you should read this post : http://www.overclock.net/t/1626361/videocardz-via-reddit-rumor-amd-x390-and-x399-chipsets-diagrams-leaked#post_25952607 and wait a little more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


and this: http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/amd-ryzen-processor-with-12-cores-and-24-threads-spotted.html


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Yeah sorry, I forgot to write "more" ahah


what can I expect overclock wise on a x5675? say maybe AIO watercooler


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> what can I expect overclock wise on a x5675? say maybe AIO watercooler


There are people in here overclocking it 4.2 and more, but wait them to confirm it since I have a W3690


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> There are people in here overclocking it 4.2 and more, but wait them to confirm it since I have a W3690


i had the x5650 and managed 4.6 so wondered if the x5675 was easier to OC


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Yeah, PLL control is nice, especially since the sweet spot on most Nehalem and Westmere parts seems to be between 1.3 and 1.6 volts....which is well below stock.
> 
> What do you mean by lack of VTT control? QPI/VTT, some other termination voltage, or clock drive strengths/skews?


I dont have any of the finer voltages to tweak with, including any of the VTT (QPI VTT, Core VTT, nothing) settings likely found on other boards. I don't even have Slow Mode for the QPI link speed, which results in a fairly hard cap of 221mhz bclock with the 4.8GT strap. I can overclock, yes, but forget about going for 4.4 or higher. The board doesnt have what I need to gun for it regardless of what multiplier settings are available.
Quote:


> Most commonly, though I'm hesitant to use absolutes.


I was asking because I decided that since I had voltage and some thermal headroom left I went to 200x21 for 4.2ghz and ran into that Bsod a few times before a beefy increase of Vcore fixed it. 4.2 is as likely as good as it gets though, im almost on the edge of 1.4v (could probably stand to prune that back a hair or two), and the board (along with the aforementioned lack of settings) is squealing like a pig under heavy load.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> i had the x5650 and managed 4.6 so wondered if the x5675 was easier to OC


I just got a 5675. Haven't done much overclocking in years but managed to get 4.6 stable. Vcore is 1.4375 though.
4.6 is 8/16 multiplier for 1600 ram. I wouldn't know if it's easier than the 5650.
The 5675 uses 23 multi without turbo enabled. 23 x 200 = 4.6.
I suppose that 23 x 220 @ 5 odd GHz is possible depending on your ram/mobo/ and the silicone lottery.

from what I have read and experienced with the 5675, most people will settle around 4.4


----------



## TruBrush

FYI, this maybe a common knowledge, but x58 boards are not limited to the specified 24GBs of RAM. I've been running 6x8GB 1866MHz HyperX sticks for 3 years and it boots fine, the speeds are low though.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruBrush*
> 
> FYI, this maybe a common knowledge, but x58 boards are not limited to the specified 24GBs of RAM. I've been running 6x8GB 1866MHz HyperX sticks for 3 years and it boots fine, the speeds are low though.


This is true, though any such limit wouldn't have much to do with the board anyway, unless it's firmware wasn't able to accept a high enough tRFC to adequately refresh the ICs used.

LGA-1366's specs were written up when higher density ICs weren't commonly available, so they were never validated, but most 8GiB DDR3 uDIMMs work fine, even six at a time, even on the earliest Nehalems.


----------



## AlxMrx

Yep, I also had the opportunity to try on my board a couple of 8GB G.Skill TridentX 2400MHz, and the system booted fine


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> I just got a 5675. Haven't done much overclocking in years but managed to get 4.6 stable. Vcore is 1.4375 though.
> 4.6 is 8/16 multiplier for 1600 ram. I wouldn't know if it's easier than the 5650.
> The 5675 uses 23 multi without turbo enabled. 23 x 200 = 4.6.
> I suppose that 23 x 220 @ 5 odd GHz is possible depending on your ram/mobo/ and the silicone lottery.
> 
> from what I have read and experienced with the 5675, most people will settle around 4.4


sounds good bud, thanks


----------



## Cyrious

Hmm, 4.2ghz seems to be out of range. Keep getting 101 bsods even with voltages approaching 1.4v vcore. 4.1 works though.


----------



## brambles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Hmm, 4.2ghz seems to be out of range. Keep getting 101 bsods even with voltages approaching 1.4v vcore. 4.1 works though.


Yeah, with my X5670 I couldn't get it to stay up at 4.2 no matter the voltage. Settled on 4.0, which will do for me, and it runs cooler anyway.


----------



## DragonQ

Anyone got 1886 MHz RAM working on X58? I used to have 1600 MHz RAM, so 20x200 was perfect but now I have 1886 MHz RAM so I'm giving 188x22(-23) a go. I increased the uncore voltage ("QPI/DRAM") to 1.3125 V, left the RAM voltage at 1.52 V (RAM is rated for 1886 MHz 10-11-10 @ 1.5 V), and left timings at auto. Within 2 minutes of IBT I got a SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION crash.

I've now tried manually changing the CAS timing from 9 (what it auto detected) to 10, upped the uncore to 1.3125 V, and upped the RAM voltage to 1.54 V. Two runs of IBT have passed so far but is there a better way to work out what's needed to get the RAM stable before then testing the CPU?


----------



## Wishmaker

A smart way to overclock is to start from the upper boundary and then go down. By adjusting the voltages to their maximum safe value and going down, you will remove the need to fiddle with QPI and other voltage not knowing which was which.

Set RAM to 1.62
Set QPI to 1.35.

Once you set QPI to 1.35, you know the probability of having a BSOD due to low QPI is very small. Likewise with the RAM. You can have the RAM set at 1.50 because it does not exceed the manufacturer frequency but think of the ram as part of the larger picture. When you overclock you change your QPI/UNCORE speed as well. On x58 that is very sensitive and if you do not boost your RAM voltage, even at 1866 MHz it will not hold.

Set your CPU V core to 1.35, depending on your target frequency and then go upwards from there. Any BSOD in IBT that does not have the WATCHDOG message, can be due to various things. Eliminate the 'various things' and force a low VCORE BSOD.

I used to overclock in a similar matter, work my way up with frequencies but I had too many unknown variables. Work your way down will always yield more efficient results. I also hesitated with my QPI voltage and kept it at 1.29-1.30. I could not stabilize my chip at 4.4 GHz at all. I am running 4550 now with my QPI at 1.35 and VCORE at 1.432.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonQ*
> 
> Anyone got 1886 MHz RAM working on X58? I used to have 1600 MHz RAM, so 20x200 was perfect but now I have 1886 MHz RAM so I'm giving 188x22(-23) a go. I increased the uncore voltage ("QPI/DRAM") to 1.3125 V, left the RAM voltage at 1.52 V (RAM is rated for 1886 MHz 10-11-10 @ 1.5 V), and left timings at auto. Within 2 minutes of IBT I got a SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION crash.
> 
> I've now tried manually changing the CAS timing from 9 (what it auto detected) to 10, upped the uncore to 1.3125 V, and upped the RAM voltage to 1.54 V. Two runs of IBT have passed so far but is there a better way to work out what's needed to get the RAM stable before then testing the CPU?


My ram is [email protected] with timings 9-10-9-28, I run it at [email protected] with timings 10-10-10-28, QPI is 1.35V


----------



## Krazeswift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> My ram is [email protected] with timings 9-10-9-28, I run it at [email protected] with timings 10-10-10-28, QPI is 1.35V


What's your uncore set to? I've been tempted to push for 1950 as well but doubt my board will be able to cope with 3900+ uncore going by the 2x memory frequency recommendation.


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> A smart way to overclock is to start from the upper boundary and then go down. By adjusting the voltages to their maximum safe value and going down, you will remove the need to fiddle with QPI and other voltage not knowing which was which.
> 
> Set RAM to 1.62
> Set QPI to 1.35.
> 
> Once you set QPI to 1.35, you know the probability of having a BSOD due to low QPI is very small. Likewise with the RAM. You can have the RAM set at 1.50 because it does not exceed the manufacturer frequency but think of the ram as part of the larger picture. When you overclock you change your QPI/UNCORE speed as well. On x58 that is very sensitive and if you do not boost your RAM voltage, even at 1866 MHz it will not hold.
> 
> Set your CPU V core to 1.35, depending on your target frequency and then go upwards from there. Any BSOD in IBT that does not have the WATCHDOG message, can be due to various things. Eliminate the 'various things' and force a low VCORE BSOD.
> 
> I used to overclock in a similar matter, work my way up with frequencies but I had too many unknown variables. Work your way down will always yield more efficient results. I also hesitated with my QPI voltage and kept it at 1.29-1.30. I could not stabilize my chip at 4.4 GHz at all. I am running 4550 now with my QPI at 1.35 and VCORE at 1.432.


Makes sense, will try that if my current settings don't work. At the moment things seem good but I know from experience 20 stable IBT runs doesn't necessarily translate to gaming stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazeswift*
> 
> What's your uncore set to? I've been tempted to push for 1950 as well but doubt my board will be able to cope with 3900+ uncore going by the 2x memory frequency recommendation.


With Westmere-EP you only need 1.5x. I know my board can handle at least 3.4 GHz Uncore though.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazeswift*
> 
> What's your uncore set to? I've been tempted to push for 1950 as well but doubt my board will be able to cope with 3900+ uncore going by the 2x memory frequency recommendation.


CPU Ratio *x31*
BCLK Freq *139 MHz*
PCIE Freq *100 MHz*
DRAM Freq *DDR3-1952 MHz 10-10-10-28 2T*
UCLK Freq *3904 MHz*
QPI Link Data Rate *6694 MT/s*

CPU Voltage mode *Offset*
CPU Voltage *0.07500V*
CPU PLL Voltage *1.88217V*
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage *1.35000V*

IOH Voltage *1.20616V*
IOH PCIE Voltage *1.51106V*
ICH Voltage *1.20616V*
ICH PCIE Voltage *1.51106V*

DRAM Bus Voltage *1.65681V*


----------



## Cyrious

Begs the question: What is the typical upper frequency range for the Uncore?


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonQ*
> 
> Makes sense, will try that if my current settings don't work. At the moment things seem good but I know from experience 20 stable IBT runs doesn't necessarily translate to gaming stability.
> With Westmere-EP you only need 1.5x. I know my board can handle at least 3.4 GHz Uncore though.


The reason IBT passes and Gaming does not is often associated to the TURBO load on the XEON chip. For example, I am running ME:A with my chip at 4450 MHz because the game is not optimised to use more than 4 cores. My core usage, on my second screen shows 3 cores higher than most, so what happens is that those 3 to 4 cores jump due to turbo from 4450 to 4600 MHz at times.

Now if this jump happens in a game and you do not have enough juice, you will get a BSOD. That was the case for me when I was gaming with my chip at 4550 and all of a sudden it will boost to almost 4700 MHz. When this happened, I would get a BSOD which meant low VCORE.

Quick solution when gaming was to push my chip back to 4450 and use it at 4550 in apps that use all cores







!


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Begs the question: What is the typical upper frequency range for the Uncore?


3.2 to 3.5GHz on Westmere/Gulftown, assuming you want 24/7 stable setting on air or water.

I run 3.4GHz uncore with 1.295v QPI/VTT on my current X5670.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Once you set QPI to 1.35, you know the probability of having a BSOD due to low QPI is very small.


Several of my Wesmere/Gulftown parts have started to lose stability past 1.3-1.35v QPI/VTT.

Better to just reduce uncore multiplier to eliminate it as a factor in core testing. You only need 3GHz uncore (which should be doable at fairly low volts) for DDR3-2000.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> 3.2 to 3.5GHz on Westmere/Gulftown, assuming you want 24/7 stable setting on air or water.
> 
> I run 3.4GHz uncore with 1.295v QPI/VTT on my current X5670.
> Several of my Wesmere/Gulftown parts have started to lose stability past 1.3-1.35v QPI/VTT.
> 
> Better to just reduce uncore multiplier to eliminate it as a factor in core testing. You only need 3GHz uncore (which should be doable at fairly low volts) for DDR3-2000.


I do not disagree on your voltage for the QPI. I did read some posts here and there where people had a loss of stability due to high QPI voltage but the majority did not, hence my advice. Regarding the uncore multiplier being very low, there is no point in clocking your chip very high if you have poor performance. I can clock my XEON to 4600 MHz and it will have lower performance in IBT than at 4450 MHz.

Balance is key when overclocking and my QPI frequency is above 3600 fully Stable. I am also fully stable at 4200 MHz with a 3700+ QPI CPU-Z rated frequency.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Better to just reduce uncore multiplier to eliminate it as a factor in core testing. You only need 3GHz uncore (which should be doable at fairly low volts) for DDR3-2000.


Thanks for the tip, I'm sure my ram can go up to 2000MHz but I wasn't able to find stability because my uncore was set to 2x. I will try again lowering it.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I do not disagree on your voltage for the QPI. I did read some posts here and there where people had a loss of stability due to high QPI voltage but the majority did not, hence my advice. Regarding the uncore multiplier being very low, there is no point in clocking your chip very high if you have poor performance. I can clock my XEON to 4600 MHz and it will have lower performance in IBT than at 4450 MHz.
> 
> Balance is key when overclocking and my QPI frequency is above 3600 fully Stable. I am also fully stable at 4200 MHz with a 3700+ QPI CPU-Z rated frequency.


Losing a few hundred MHz of uncore clock isn't going to appreciably hurt performance in much of anything. It has a far lesser effect than core clock except perhaps in archival (7-zip, WinRAR, etc) type tasks.

What do you mean by 'fully stable'? I've only seen a few Westmeres that were what I would consider stable at 3.6GHz uncore, irrespective of QPI/VTT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> I'm sure my ram can go up to 2000MHz but I wasn't able to find stability because my uncore was set to 2x.


I've seen a few parts that could push 4GHz uncore, but this is extremely rare.

Westmere only needs uncore at 1.5x the DDR MT/s and I usually target a multiplier or two higher than that. 3.4GHz uncore with DDR3-2000 is the sweet spot on my particular setup.


----------



## Wishmaker

I am thinking of pre-ordering a 1080TI Strix and was wondering how bad will the performance bet at 1080p with my Xeon







. Is it worth getting such a card with this chip? Will I be able to run everything on ULTRA at 60 FPS with this chip?


----------



## brambles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I am thinking of pre-ordering a 1080TI Strix and was wondering how bad will the performance bet at 1080p with my Xeon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is it worth getting such a card with this chip? Will I be able to run everything on ULTRA at 60 FPS with this chip?


I'm actually thinking the same. I was going to build a new rig originally, so I saved up some cash. Then I discovered this Xeon upgrade path, and damn is it wonderful. Now I am however wondering about using that extra cash for a 1080 or a 1080Ti. The 970 I have right now is (I think) GPU-capped in most demanding titles, although I still need to sort that one out (haven't found good software to help me map GPU/CPU core usage in-game)


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brambles*
> 
> I'm actually thinking the same. I was going to build a new rig originally, so I saved up some cash. Then I discovered this Xeon upgrade path, and damn is it wonderful. Now I am however wondering about using that extra cash for a 1080 or a 1080Ti. The 970 I have right now is (I think) GPU-capped in most demanding titles, although I still need to sort that one out (haven't found good software to help me map GPU/CPU core usage in-game)


I am itching on this 1080ti since it was announced. So the card will be three times the price of my whole rig and it will run on PCI-E 2.0 as well. That should take some performance off by default







.


----------



## ruggercb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I am thinking of pre-ordering a 1080TI Strix and was wondering how bad will the performance bet at 1080p with my Xeon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is it worth getting such a card with this chip? Will I be able to run everything on ULTRA at 60 FPS with this chip?


At 2560x1080 I can't run Watch Dogs 2 or Ghost Recon Wildlands at ultra/60 fps. I only get 80% gpu load. [email protected] ghz ram 1800.

I ponied up for a 7700k because of this. The 5650 is going in my plex home theater/handbrake system.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruggercb*
> 
> At 2560x1080 I can't run Watch Dogs 2 or Ghost Recon Wildlands at ultra/60 fps. I only get 80% gpu load. [email protected] ghz ram 1800.
> 
> I ponied up for a 7700k because of this. The 5650 is going in my plex home theater/handbrake system.


Thanks for the input. Mine is a 5650 @ 4450 / 4550 if need be. I doubt lowering the resolution and putting more work on the CPU will change things dramatically. I game at 1080p which means less GPU usage ...Guess the 1080ti is too much for this chip and for the monitor I have.


----------



## ruggercb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Thanks for the input. Mine is a 5650 @ 4450 / 4550 if need be. I doubt lowering the resolution and putting more work on the CPU will change things dramatically. I game at 1080p which means less GPU usage ...Guess the 1080ti is too much for this chip and for the monitor I have.


Frustratingly I'm also only getting 30% CPU usage. I'm guessing it's an IPC thing or new instructions on more modern cpus.


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruggercb*
> 
> At 2560x1080 I can't run Watch Dogs 2 or Ghost Recon Wildlands at ultra/60 fps. I only get 80% gpu load. [email protected] ghz ram 1800.
> 
> I ponied up for a 7700k because of this. The 5650 is going in my plex home theater/handbrake system.


Was 3.9 GHz the maximum you could get? Seems low for a Westmere-EP chip. I'm getting an RX 480 soon and maybe Vega later this year. I'm hoping at 1440p my CPU won't be a problem.

I dunno what to do with my X58 system when it gets replaced - it uses too much power to be used as a home server, really. An AMD R7 1700 system would likely pay for itself within 5 years compared to using this rig (assuming it's on 24/7 mostly idle).


----------



## ruggercb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonQ*
> 
> Was 3.9 GHz the maximum you could get? Seems low for a Westmere-EP chip. I'm getting an RX 480 soon and maybe Vega later this year. I'm hoping at 1440p my CPU won't be a problem.
> 
> I dunno what to do with my X58 system when it gets replaced - it uses too much power to be used as a home server, really. An AMD R7 1700 system would likely pay for itself within 5 years compared to using this rig (assuming it's on 24/7 mostly idle).


At 1.35 vcore that's all I can get reliably. I get random bsods at 4.2, but I never exceeded 1.35 volts.

I'm using a cheap little celeron as plex server; the Xeon will be for running the home theater app and ripping blu rays, so thankfully no 24/7 operation.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

orderd parts to upgrade my 2600k to a x99, 6800k and going to watercool the xeon try to get her to 4600mhz stable i was close befor but the little aio couldnt handle the temps.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonQ*
> 
> Anyone got 1886 MHz RAM working on X58? I used to have 1600 MHz RAM, so 20x200 was perfect but now I have 1886 MHz RAM so I'm giving 188x22(-23) a go. I increased the uncore voltage ("QPI/DRAM") to 1.3125 V, left the RAM voltage at 1.52 V (RAM is rated for 1886 MHz 10-11-10 @ 1.5 V), and left timings at auto. Within 2 minutes of IBT I got a SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION crash.
> 
> I've now tried manually changing the CAS timing from 9 (what it auto detected) to 10, upped the uncore to 1.3125 V, and upped the RAM voltage to 1.54 V. Two runs of IBT have passed so far but is there a better way to work out what's needed to get the RAM stable before then testing the CPU?


Using Bloomfield C0/C1 : http://valid.x86.fr/aiu6lt
Vcore : 1,375V
QPI/DRAM : 1,475V
ICH : 1,28V
PLL : 1,81V
RAM : 1.65V


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonQ*
> 
> Anyone got 1886 MHz RAM working on X58? I used to have 1600 MHz RAM, so 20x200 was perfect but now I have 1886 MHz RAM so I'm giving 188x22(-23) a go. I increased the uncore voltage ("QPI/DRAM") to 1.3125 V, left the RAM voltage at 1.52 V (RAM is rated for 1886 MHz 10-11-10 @ 1.5 V), and left timings at auto. Within 2 minutes of IBT I got a SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION crash.
> 
> I've now tried manually changing the CAS timing from 9 (what it auto detected) to 10, upped the uncore to 1.3125 V, and upped the RAM voltage to 1.54 V. Two runs of IBT have passed so far but is there a better way to work out what's needed to get the RAM stable before then testing the CPU?


I have successfully overclocked mine to around 2085 MHz or something, but I had to remove half the DIMMs to achieve this. With all six slots populated, I maxed out right around 1800 MHz, but I prefer the stock 6-7-6 timings at 1600 MHz instead of having to loosen things up to 8-9-8 at 1800 MHz.


----------



## davidm71

You guys should try installing an NVME drive in your X58 rigs. Had to boot off of a modified usb key to start the system with the right drivers otherwise
due to lack of bios support it stalls out. After that installed the drive being a Plextor M8PeY into the primary PCI-E slot and relocated the GPU being
a 1060 GTX to the second PCI-E slot. Get about 1600 mb/sec reads which isn't bad for X58 and playing Deus Ex about 60 FPS at 1080p. Worth
giving it a shot!


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Playing a game from a different drive isn't going to affect frame rates, only load times. Load times are already good enough with SSD and top-tier HDDs.


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Playing a game from a different drive isn't going to affect frame rates, only load times. Load times are already good enough with SSD and top-tier HDDs.


But when you unzip very large files on a NVMe :


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> You guys should try installing an NVME drive in your X58 rigs. Had to boot off of a modified usb key to start the system with the right drivers otherwise
> due to lack of bios support it stalls out. After that installed the drive being a Plextor M8PeY into the primary PCI-E slot and relocated the GPU being
> a 1060 GTX to the second PCI-E slot. Get about 1600 mb/sec reads which isn't bad for X58 and playing Deus Ex about 60 FPS at 1080p. Worth
> giving it a shot!


if you do not want to use the usb stick method you can just buy a Samsung NVME. They come with an own ROM to be able to use as an boodevice in legacy non-uefi systems.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Thanks for the input. Mine is a 5650 @ 4450 / 4550 if need be. I doubt lowering the resolution and putting more work on the CPU will change things dramatically. I game at 1080p which means less GPU usage ...Guess the 1080ti is too much for this chip and for the monitor I have.


It really depends on the game. For the most part though you'd still be fine running with a 1080ti. It still wouldn't saturate 16 lanes on PCIe 2.0 - That said, you're still technically CPU limited but to what degree? You'll get benefits from the 1080ti on new AAA titles.

Also, looks like you and the other guy talking about uncore/QPI were talking about different parts. QPI can reach ~3600-3800 (7200-7600 GT/s) before it starts reaching stability issues on these chips... UNCORE is totally different and 3.2-3.6ghz is the typical high-end on these chips. I'm running my uncore at 3300mhz @ 1.29v QPI with 1800mhz 8-9-8-24 CL1 memory @1.5v.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> You guys should try installing an NVME drive in your X58 rigs. Had to boot off of a modified usb key to start the system with the right drivers otherwise
> due to lack of bios support it stalls out. After that installed the drive being a Plextor M8PeY into the primary PCI-E slot and relocated the GPU being
> a 1060 GTX to the second PCI-E slot. Get about 1600 mb/sec reads which isn't bad for X58 and playing Deus Ex about 60 FPS at 1080p. Worth
> giving it a shot!


From mid 2015:

http://s26.postimg.org/iaeu6m2ax/ATTO_Upload.jpg

Still puts up those numbers today.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> From mid 2015:
> 
> http://s26.postimg.org/iaeu6m2ax/ATTO_Upload.jpg
> 
> Still puts up those numbers today.


Is it normal having a read speed slower than write? It's a Samsung 950 Pro 512GB with an Asus Hyper M.2 adapter on a pci-e 16x slot


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Is it normal having a read speed slower than write? It's a Samsung 950 Pro 512GB with an Asus Hyper M.2 adapter on a pci-e 16x slot


Yes it is normal having slower write speed than read. That has been normal as far as I have been in the IT business overall. The SSD I decided to purchase was marketed for 600MB/s Write and 1400MB/s Write . I actually prefer a quicker READ speed for much faster backups. RAID transfers and backups can reach their full potential. The Samsung 950 Pro 512GB is rated at 1,500 MB/s Write and 2,500 MB/s Read. Reads are slower than the writes from the official numbers from Samsung. Normal.

If I really did need more than approx. 660MB/s Write I would simply upgrade to the 480GB or 900GB version and get 1GB\s Write or setup another one up in RAID 0 like all of the other drives in my rig.

Also the Samsung 950 Pro 512GB on Newegg is $539.95 + $33 for the Asus Hyper M.2 Adapter [$572 & tax depending on where you live] and my Kingston Predator that I'm using is only $210.56 total. Saving of $361.44. On Amazon the prices are a bit better, but the Samsung 950 Pro 512GB is still $419.99 [386.99 + 33] while my Predator is $179.00. Saving of $240.

Coming from 5,200-HDD to a 7,200-HDD was a big jump all around, especially for gaming and OS\program loading. RAID 0 HDD-7,200 was a nice jump from the single 7,200-HDD. Going from a single 7,200-HDD to SDD was a big jump in benchmarks and "some" programs including and very few games. Otherwise everyday use was mostly the same. Going from RAID 0 SSDs to a single SSD M.2 NVMe was another nice jump in performance according to benchmarks, but other than moving around huge files or unzipping extremely large files nothing feels different. I doubt gaining more speed would "feel" different for daily usage.

So dropping tons of cash on another NVMe SSD at this point isn't worth it, in my opinion, since I already have more than enough speed for my daily needs. I'd rather take those hundreds and drop it on something like a new Graphics Card as this point. I've been running my Fury X since mid 2015 and it has been going strong during 1440p and 4K gaming. The GTX 1080\FE, $1,200 Titan X[P] and the GTX 1080 Ti hasn't made me run out and drop a ton of cash. I'm waiting to see what AMD brings with Vega. Well hopefully some company can make me drop the Fury X at this point.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Yes it is normal having slower write speed than read. That has been normal as far as I have been in the IT business overall. The SSD I decided to purchase was marketed for 600MB/s Write and 1400MB/s Write . I actually prefer a quicker READ speed for much faster backups. RAID transfers and backups can reach their full potential. The Samsung 950 Pro 512GB is rated at 1,500 MB/s Write and 2,500 MB/s Read. Reads are slower than the writes from the official numbers from Samsung. Normal.


Writes are slower than reads*

That's what he's pointing out, his read numbers are slower than write, very odd.

Also, the 950 Pro 512gb is $350 right now on Amazon.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Also the Samsung 950 Pro 512GB on Newegg is $539.95 + $33 for the Asus Hyper M.2 Adapter [$572 & tax depending on where you live] and my Kingston Predator that I'm using is only $210.56 total. Saving of $361.44. On Amazon the prices are a bit better, but the Samsung 950 Pro 512GB is still $419.99 [386.99 + 33] while my Predator is $179.00. Saving of $240.


I bought mine used for 200€, and it has less than 1 year of life (4.7 TBD when I bought it)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Writes are slower than reads*
> 
> That's what he's pointing out, his read numbers are slower than write, very odd.
> 
> Also, the 950 Pro 512gb is $350 right now on Amazon.


Exactly, it should be faster in reads but looks like the opposite


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Writes are slower than reads*
> 
> That's what he's pointing out, his read numbers are slower than write, very odd.
> 
> Also, the 950 Pro 512gb is $350 right now on Amazon.


I see. Last I checked the prices were $386.99. I guess the prices are fluctuating.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> I bought mine used for 200€, and it has less than 1 year of life (4.7 TBD when I bought it)


Nice. I never buy certain computer parts used, especially HDDs\SDDs. Your price is much better than buying the Samsung 950 512GB brand new.


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Yes it is normal having slower write speed than read. That has been normal as far as I have been in the IT business overall. The SSD I decided to purchase was marketed for 600MB/s Write and 1400MB/s Write . I actually prefer a quicker READ speed for much faster backups. RAID transfers and backups can reach their full potential. The Samsung 950 Pro 512GB is rated at 1,500 MB/s Write and 2,500 MB/s Read. Reads are slower than the writes from the official numbers from Samsung. Normal.
> 
> If I really did need more than approx. 660MB/s Write I would simply upgrade to the 480GB or 900GB version and get 1GB\s Write or setup another one up in RAID 0 like all of the other drives in my rig.
> 
> Also the Samsung 950 Pro 512GB on Newegg is $539.95 + $33 for the Asus Hyper M.2 Adapter [$572 & tax depending on where you live] and my Kingston Predator that I'm using is only $210.56 total. Saving of $361.44. On Amazon the prices are a bit better, but the Samsung 950 Pro 512GB is still $419.99 [386.99 + 33] while my Predator is $179.00. Saving of $240.
> 
> Coming from 5,200-HDD to a 7,200-HDD was a big jump all around, especially for gaming and OS\program loading. RAID 0 HDD-7,200 was a nice jump from the single 7,200-HDD. Going from a single 7,200-HDD to SDD was a big jump in benchmarks and "some" programs including and very few games. Otherwise everyday use was mostly the same. Going from RAID 0 SSDs to a single SSD M.2 NVMe was another nice jump in performance according to benchmarks, but other than moving around huge files or unzipping extremely large files nothing feels different. I doubt gaining more speed would "feel" different for daily usage.
> 
> So dropping tons of cash on another NVMe SSD at this point isn't worth it, in my opinion, since I already have more than enough speed for my daily needs. I'd rather take those hundreds and drop it on something like a new Graphics Card as this point. I've been running my Fury X since mid 2015 and it has been going strong during 1440p and 4K gaming. The GTX 1080\FE, $1,200 Titan X[P] and the GTX 1080 Ti hasn't made me run out and drop a ton of cash. I'm waiting to see what AMD brings with Vega. Well hopefully some company can make me drop the Fury X at this point.


Your Predator is a AHCI PCIE SSD and not a NVME one.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> Your Predator is a AHCI PCIE SSD and not a NVME one.


True, I should not have said "So dropping tons of cash on 'another' NVMe SSD" and "going to a SSD NVMe".

There is a HyperX Predator M.2 NVMe PCIe that I saw last year during the CES coverage. I'm pretty sure I won't buy it lol since my current predator is working fine.


----------



## Cyrious

So i have a question: has anyone here been ballsy enough to de-lid their Xeons and give direct die cooling a shot?


----------



## agentx007

Why would you want to delid a CPU that is soldered to IHS ?
Those CPU's don't need deliding-therapy to combat high temps.
If temps aren't close enough between cores, lapping should do the trick.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Why would you want to delid a CPU that is soldered to IHS ?
> Those CPU's don't need deliding-therapy to combat high temps.
> If temps aren't close enough between cores, lapping should do the trick.


Maybe they have a Mac, you need to remove the IHS for those.

Personally, I delidded my X5670 but only because the solder application was bad (Ex. 1 core was 25-30c hotter than the rest).
The only reason I would go direct die one one of these is if I was oc'ing it under LN2 otherwise it makes little to no difference.


----------



## Cyrious

Another question that I probably should have asked with my last post but eh. Anyways: If the Vcore is known to be good, getting an 0x124 bsod generally means QPI/Uncore voltage right? Its what the BSOD code list says.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Another question that I probably should have asked with my last post but eh. Anyways: If the Vcore is known to be good, getting an 0x124 bsod generally means QPI/Uncore voltage right? Its what the BSOD code list says.


Yes, that is usually the VTT being too high or too low.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Yes, that is usually the VTT being too high or too low.


I dont have access to VTT on this board, and i was told a couple posts back that 1.275v was considered very low for QPI/Uncore voltage. I was trying out 200x20 instead of 191x21, and the Vcore between the two was known to be good, but the Uncore had gone up in clock rate w/o a voltage increase (from 3056 to 3200), so thats why I was asking.

Hmmm, something to test later. Maybe running the ram and Uncore a little bit faster relative to the cores can nab me some extra performance.


----------



## Martin778

Guys, where can I find the stock / max multipliers for the X56xx series?


----------



## Cyrious

That's easy. Look up the chip's model number and find its rated stock clock speed (say, 3200mhz for my W3670, which is essentially the same base chip). Divide that number by the base clock of 133.3333 (3200 / 133.3333 = ~24) and you get your maximum non-turbo multiplier. All core turbo I think is typically 1 multiplier higher (mine is x25) and single core turbo is another (so x26)


----------



## Martin778

Thanks, I was wondering if it's worth it to go hunt for 2 x5690's because they have the highest multi.
My x99 deluxe and 6950x died and im currently in process of acquiring an SR-2


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Thanks, I was wondering if it's worth it to go hunt for 2 x5690's because they have the highest multi.
> My x99 deluxe and 6950x died and im currently in process of acquiring an SR-2


In my area the prices for the SR2 Classified, used, can hit up to 800 euros! Which pretty much voids the price / performance aspect of the x56xx series


----------



## Cyrious

For an SR2? Go for it. I would however suggest you look into a method of individually testing and overclocking each chip before putting them on the SR2 and cutting loose. Knowing what each one is capable of beforehand should save you many headaches, and if one of them screws you on the silicon lottery you can either return/resell it and try again with another chip.


----------



## Martin778

375 including dual quad core xeons and fully water-ready with EK/bitsbower blocks on everything.

Honestly I'd prefer a bare MB, I hate setting up LC as those fittings cost a fortune lol.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> 375 including dual quad core xeons and fully water-ready with EK/bitsbower blocks on everything.


What???


----------



## Martin778

I said nothing







We'll see if there will be another bidders, I suppose not since its been up for sale for some time already, it's on a local site and not an auction.

If it goes above 450 I will just grab a 7700K and a Z170 entry level MB


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I said nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see if there will be another bidders, I suppose not since its been up for sale for some time already, it's on a local site and not an auction.
> 
> If it goes above 450 I will just grab a 7700K and a Z170 entry level MB


Can you not just RMA the mobo & cpu?


----------



## Martin778

Mobo goes to RMA, cpu is lapped so a keychain now. I need to get some advice because if the VRM's are blown then ASUS should replace both the board and the CPU nonetheless whether its lapped or not.
First I need to know 100% sure which of the 2 died but It's kinda hard to get another CPU/mobo for s2011-v3 just for testing.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Why would you want to delid a CPU that is soldered to IHS ?


I would like to ask the same question to this guy: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5690-SLBVX-Six-Core-CPU-6x-3-46-GHz-12-MB-Cache-6-4-GT-s-s-1366/172594543460
And he's still saying "it should work" in the description


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> For an SR2? Go for it. I would however suggest you look into a method of individually testing and overclocking each chip before putting them on the SR2 and cutting loose. Knowing what each one is capable of beforehand should save you many headaches, and if one of them screws you on the silicon lottery you can either return/resell it and try again with another chip.


800 euros for a used SR2? I am not crazy!


----------



## tenmuses

http://valid.x86.fr/l37efc

Is it too late to join?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> I would like to ask the same question to this guy: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5690-SLBVX-Six-Core-CPU-6x-3-46-GHz-12-MB-Cache-6-4-GT-s-s-1366/172594543460
> And he's still saying "it should work" in the description


LMAO, can he not see the majority of the die is still stuck to the IHS? LOL, at least that is what I see in that pic.

Wait, maybe he was hoping someone would inquire about it on April 1st, and then he would say April Fools....


----------



## Wishmaker

I just realized I never added a CPU-Z validation









http://valid.x86.fr/35wgxv


----------



## Martin778

A-mamma mia! It's-a dead Xeoni
















I would never pay 800 for an sr2 either. This thing is old (almost like an ancient artifact lol) and may break within a week if you're very unlucky.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> A-mamma mia! It's-a dead Xeoni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never pay 800 for an sr2 either. This thing is old (almost like an ancient artifact lol) and may break within a week if you're very unlucky.


Dead Xeon?
It has never been more alive.

Running 24/7 with this and IBT GFLOPS are the same







.

https://valid.x86.fr/35wgxv


----------



## Martin778

I was referring to the link from Italian Ebay above your post


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I was referring to the link from Italian Ebay above your post


Holy crap! That looks bad







.
My bad!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Thanks, I was wondering if it's worth it to go hunt for 2 x5690's because they have the highest multi.
> My x99 deluxe and 6950x died and im currently in process of acquiring an SR-2


X5690's are not worth the value most people ask for. I got mine for $105 a while back but it doesn't really clock much higher than the average. The X5675 has the highest multi for a 95w chip. They're probably the best you can get currently. I see a bunch on Ebay for about ~$70.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> X5690's are not worth the value most people ask for. I got mine for $105 a while back but it doesn't really clock much higher than the average. The X5675 has the highest multi for a 95w chip. They're probably the best you can get currently. I see a bunch on Ebay for about ~$70.


Words. Same here for the W3690, I paid mine 130€ but the only real added value it has is just the unlocked multi; but the clock it's pretty much the same as the average. If I could come back, I would give the X5675 a try


----------



## Jimmo

Hi people. Well I've been almost fixated in testing, overclocking, benching and stressing my new 5675. It is definitely an upgrade from the i7 920 which I now have sitting in a box.

I managed to get the 5675 to 4.8 GHz but couldn't control the heat effectively with the Corsair H100i. Temps were climbing up through 75 deg a bit too fast for my liking. I could see it would go past 80 within a few mins so was fighting between voltage, heat and stability. I reckon with a better water cooler I could have maintained 4.8 or maybe higher. But the voltage was getting up to 1.46 and maybe if heat wasn't an issue then I think it may have required 1.5 volts to stabilize.
Stock idle voltage is 1.072 volts. Don't ever hear the fans running even with prime95 running at stock clocks. Temps at stock are like 10 deg at idle.
I've settled at 4.6 GHZ @ 1.43 volts via what Gigabyte calls dynamic voltage. It scales up and down with load. Idles @ 1.264, peaks @ 1.440.
At 4.6 temps are nothing at idle - hovers around 25 deg and never goes above 75 under IBT very high.
I got my cheap and nasty mismatched 4x4 16Gb ram to a best of 1600 C10.

I am far more conversant with this chip and the BIOS than I ever was with the 920. Thanks to you lot of dieharders! Plenty of useful info in this thread.

I was thinking that 16 Gb of G.skill F3 12800 CL 8-8-8-24-2N 1.6 Volts RAM might make a difference but I've never had any low latency ram so don't know.
Any advice on whether it will make a noticeable difference?Are the 4 sticks I'm using running at triple channel?


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> LMAO, can he not see the majority of the die is still stuck to the IHS? LOL, at least that is what I see in that pic.
> 
> Wait, maybe he was hoping someone would inquire about it on April 1st, and then he would say April Fools....


You can only hope. Looks like a de-lid experiment gone bad. My feeling is to just leave the enthusiast class chips alone...unless you got cash to burn. Most are soldered, AFAIK.


----------



## Martin778

I see the W3690 is a Gulftown and the X5690 is a Westmere-EP. I'm gonna check what the differences are between the two.

+
I think i see it, W3690 won't run dual socket as it has only 1 QPI Link. The W3690 looks to be essentially an i7 990X with added some Xeon features and probably a better memory management system.


----------



## Cyrious

Huh, just pitted the W3670 @ 4ghz vs the E5-2690 @ 3.3ghz in frybench. The 2690 did it a hair over 3 minutes, whereas the W3670 did it 32 seconds slower. Not too bad.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Hi people. Well I've been almost fixated in testing, overclocking, benching and stressing my new 5675. It is definitely an upgrade from the i7 920 which I now have sitting in a box.
> 
> I managed to get the 5675 to 4.8 GHz but couldn't control the heat effectively with the Corsair H100i. Temps were climbing up through 75 deg a bit too fast for my liking. I could see it would go past 80 within a few mins so was fighting between voltage, heat and stability. I reckon with a better water cooler I could have maintained 4.8 or maybe higher. But the voltage was getting up to 1.46 and maybe if heat wasn't an issue then I think it may have required 1.5 volts to stabilize.
> Stock idle voltage is 1.072 volts. Don't ever hear the fans running even with prime95 running at stock clocks. Temps at stock are like 10 deg at idle.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've settled at 4.6 GHZ @ 1.43 volts via what Gigabyte calls dynamic voltage. It scales up and down with load. Idles @ 1.264, peaks @ 1.440.
> At 4.6 temps are nothing at idle - hovers around 25 deg and never goes above 75 under IBT very high.
> I got my cheap and nasty mismatched 4x4 16Gb ram to a best of 1600 C10.
> 
> I am far more conversant with this chip and the BIOS than I ever was with the 920. Thanks to you lot of dieharders! Plenty of useful info in this thread.
> 
> I was thinking that 16 Gb of G.skill F3 12800 CL 8-8-8-24-2N 1.6 Volts RAM might make a difference but I've never had any low latency ram so don't know.
> Any advice on whether it will make a noticeable difference?Are the 4 sticks I'm using running at triple channel?


I'm running my rig at 4.6Ghz at the moment as well and my idle is 1.14v. I thought your idle would at least be below 1.20v. 75c isn't that bad. I personally prefer to stay below 70c - 72c. Congrats on hitting 4.8Ghz and 4.6Ghz. It definitely takes some voltage, but you got there. During the warm\hot\summer months I normally run my rig at stock or no higher than 4Ghz unless I'm benchmarking. I don't like to worry when I'm away from my PC and can't turn the AC on.

Lower CAS is always better, but outside of benchmarks you'll probably never notice the difference. I don't believe you are running Triple Channel - one to mant, it's more than likely dual. In the future if you have any questions about the memory channel just get CPU-Z for quick results. just load up CPU-Z and check the Memory Tab. The "Channels#" area will tell you what your computer is currently running.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I'm running my rig at 4.6Ghz at the moment as well and my idle is 1.14v. I thought your idle would at least be below 1.20v. 75c isn't that bad. I personally prefer to stay below 70c - 72c. Congrats on hitting 4.8Ghz and 4.6Ghz. It definitely takes some voltage, but you got there. During the warm\hot\summer months I normally run my rig at stock or no higher than 4Ghz unless I'm benchmarking. I don't like to worry when I'm away from my PC and can't turn the AC on.
> 
> Lower CAS is always better, but outside of benchmarks you'll probably never notice the difference. I don't believe you are running Triple Channel - one to mant, it's more than likely dual. In the future if you have any questions about the memory channel just get CPU-Z for quick results. just load up CPU-Z and check the Memory Tab. The "Channels#" area will tell you what your computer is currently running.


What is your max voltage for 4.6GHz?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> What is your max voltage for 4.6GHz?


It [X5660] is 1.36v. I had it below 1.35v at one special time in my life, but the enthusiast in me got the best of me. Unfortunately I hit 5.2Ghz, 5.4Ghz and 5.5Ghz and dang near killed my CPU with to much voltage. Next thing I know my CPU was non responsive for about 45 minutes or so [coil whine + no POST]. I was getting ready to slap my L5639 back in until I could get another X5660, but it actually started working again. I had coil whine for a few days and my 4.6Ghz and 4.8Ghz overclock required more voltage. No more 5Ghz+ OC'ing for me


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> It [X5660] is 1.36v. I had it below 1.35v at one special time in my life, but the enthusiast in me got the best of me. Unfortunately I hit 5.2Ghz, 5.4Ghz and 5.5Ghz and dang near killed my CPU with to much voltage. Next thing I know my CPU was non responsive for about 45 minutes or so [coil whine + no POST]. I was getting ready to slap my L5639 back in until I could get another X5660, but it actually started working again. I had coil whine for a few days and my 4.6Ghz and 4.8Ghz overclock required more voltage. No more 5Ghz+ OC'ing for me


What was that "too much voltage"? 1,45? 1,50?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> What was that "too much voltage"? 1,45? 1,50?


Well 5.2Ghz was 1.53v\1.54v so we are talking more than that to hit 5.4 and 5.5Ghz.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I'm running my rig at 4.6Ghz at the moment as well and my idle is 1.14v. I thought your idle would at least be below 1.20v. 75c isn't that bad. I personally prefer to stay below 70c - 72c. Congrats on hitting 4.8Ghz and 4.6Ghz. It definitely takes some voltage, but you got there. During the warm\hot\summer months I normally run my rig at stock or no higher than 4Ghz unless I'm benchmarking. I don't like to worry when I'm away from my PC and can't turn the AC on.
> 
> Lower CAS is always better, but outside of benchmarks you'll probably never notice the difference. I don't believe you are running Triple Channel - one to mant, it's more than likely dual. In the future if you have any questions about the memory channel just get CPU-Z for quick results. just load up CPU-Z and check the Memory Tab. The "Channels#" area will tell you what your computer is currently running.


Yes, overclocked to 4.6 using _dynamic voltage_(can't remember the other name for it), it scales up and down with load. Idles @ 1.264volts, peaks @ 1.440 volts.
Stock clocks it idles at 1.072 volts

I don't run many demanding apps. The highest I see temps go under usual usage is 50 odd deg. We are coming into winter in Australia so ambient is around 25 deg at most now. I'll probably reduce the o/c to 4.2 - 4.3 as we move back into summer. It can get up to 40 + degs here on a hot summers day!
I checked CPU-Z and I'm running 2 in dual mode and 2 singles.
Would I get better responsiveness dropping a stick to get triple channel?Also, I was hoping that getting some C7 1600Mhz ram would provide better responsiveness. What do you think?

Going above 1.45 volts did start to feel like suicide running! All good fun though. Love to see a 6 or 8 core that could easily clock to 5 - 5.5 Ghz with acceptable voltage and temps.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Yes, overclocked to 4.6 using _dynamic voltage_(can't remember the other name for it), it scales up and down with load. Idles @ 1.264volts, peaks @ 1.440 volts.
> Stock clocks it idles at 1.072 volts


Dynamic voltage is fine and is the correct term to use. Those idle clocks are actually higher than what I got. At stock my idle was 0.8v. No rig is the same I suppose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> I don't run many demanding apps. The highest I see temps go under usual usage is 50 odd deg. We are coming into winter in Australia so ambient is around 25 deg at most now. I'll probably reduce the o/c to 4.2 - 4.3 as we move back into summer. It can get up to 40 + degs here on a hot summers day!
> I checked CPU-Z and I'm running 2 in dual mode and 2 singles.
> Would I get better responsiveness dropping a stick to get triple channel?Also, I was hoping that getting some C7 1600Mhz ram would provide better responsiveness. What do you think?


I understand. Reaching 35-38 degrees daily is possible in the summer here as well. I normally run the CPU at lower clock speeds. The much lower voltages keeps it in check when it hot. Using a SSD will give you the best responsiveness and that's if you are coming from a HDD. There isn't much difference between Dual and Triple. What exactly is the issue? The CPU upgrade alone should have made things more responsive. I don't think you'll notice a big difference no matter what you do with the RAM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Going above 1.45 volts did start to feel like suicide running! All good fun though. Love to see a 6 or 8 core that could easily clock that high with acceptable voltage and temps.


Once you go above 1.35v it's a suicide run according to Intel. The CPUs can take a beating though. A good CPU cooler definitely keeps the high temps in check.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Dynamic voltage is fine and is the correct term to use. Those idle clocks are actually higher than what I got. At stock my idle was 0.8v. No rig is the same I suppose.
> I understand. Reaching 35-38 degrees daily is possible in the summer here as well. I normally run the CPU at lower clock speeds. The much lower voltages keeps it in check when it hot. Using a SSD will give you the best responsiveness and that's if you are coming from a HDD. There isn't much difference between Dual and Triple. What exactly is the issue? The CPU upgrade alone should have made things more responsive. I don't think you'll notice a big difference no matter what you do with the RAM.
> Once you go above 1.35v it's a suicide run according to Intel. The CPUs can take a beating though. A good CPU cooler definitely keeps the high temps in check.


I'm using an SSD, have been for quite a few years now. 850 pro sata. SSD makes a huge difference from HHD. There isn't so much an issue with responsiveness. There is a noticeable jump going from the 920 to the 5675. I just have never played much with RAM or RAM timings until the past few days and have never had any really fast kits so don't know if I could gain performance there or not.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> I'm using an SSD, have been for quite a few years now. 950 pro sata. SSD makes a huge difference from HHD. There isn't so much an issue with responsiveness. There is a noticeable jump going from the 920 to the 5675. I just have never played much with RAM or RAM timings until the past few days and have never had any really fast kits so don't know if I could gain performance there or not.


Well in that case like I said earlier about the HDD to SDD & Bloomfield to Westmere, you have already reached your "noticeable" jump. At this point you will just be wasting money on RAM to get a lower CAS. Obviously the lower the better, but don't expect a different in every use. The tighter timings will help depending on certain software and high end programs, but even then that nothing that's going to shave a massive amount of time from your workload. Outside of a few benchmarks you won't really see anything new.


----------



## Jimmo

Yes I did see that you had already answered my question but that helps clarify it thanks. My renewed enthusiasm needs a little tempering!
How much more graphics card do you think this setup will drive?
Im currently running an Nvidia 670 mostly on fps games like cod bo2


----------



## Kana-Maru

There is nothing wrong with a little tampering








I was running dual Nvidia 670's in 2-way SLI. I only had the 2GB version which prompted an update back in 2015. The cards did well at 1440p and 1080p. They could play some games at 4K pretty well. I have plenty of benchmarks of them on my blog. I was ready for 4K gaming and had to upgrade.

Most FPS doesn't require an expensive graphic card. The GTX 670 is nice card, but the 2GB buffer is going to be a major bottleneck if it isn't already. It's old and outdated at this point, but still goes strong in some games after lowering a few settings. I think you might want to upgrade to at least 4GB and up. Pairing the Westmere's with a good GPU is a must. For around $199.99 you can get a RX480 4GB and for around $250.00 you can get the RX480 8GB. Then there's the GTX 1060 3GB and 6GB around the same prices depending on the features and brand name. Personally AMD seems to be future proof and I've been proving that since 2015 with my Fury X. DX12 and Vulkan is the future and AMD has been the only company that can handle concurrent or asynchronous workloads. Throwing some cash at a good GPU would be better than throwing it at RAM.

Ryzen has released and I'm personally waiting on Vega. The Titan X[P] & GTX 1080 Ti is also available, but I don't want to spend $1,200 and nearly $800 [FE version] for a GPU. That the price of an older used car in some places. Hopefully AMD next flagship cost is reasonable like the Ryzen CPUs and has a lot of horsepower. The Fury X is heavily underutilized in most games due to Open GL and DX11 sequential APIs. Proper DX12 and Vulkan implementations shows how much life is left in the Fury X. Vega should be a beast since DX12 and Vulkan is becoming mature and used in more AAA games now.


----------



## Jimmo

OK thanks for that. As per usual I'll need to do a lot more research to discover exactly what will make the most gain. I read a bit about the 1060 when they released but know very little about the 480, DX12 or vulcan. My monitor is 1080p so I don't really need a lot more graphics power. More eye candy would be nice and frames never get turned down in FPS games.
I think vega is just about to be released so I might wait for the reviews before I start compaing as the reviewers will most probably do it all for me


----------



## bill1024

I am seeing used GTX980Ti sell for 275$, GTX1070 for 325$, GTX1080 425$ on forums. Many with well over a year warranty still on them.
I picked up 2 GTX980Ti myself. They game great, fold at home very well and crunch BOINC well also.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> OK thanks for that. As per usual I'll need to do a lot more research to discover exactly what will make the most gain


The GTX 670 is literally from mid 2012. Great card at the time for the price and had performance close to the GTX 680, but just about anything released today will give you a nice gain. The 670 has done it's job well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> I read a bit about the 1060 when they released but know very little about the 480, DX12 or vulcan. My monitor is 1080p so I don't really need a lot more graphics power. More eye candy would be nice and frames never get turned down in FPS games. More eye candy would be nice and frames never get turned down in FPS games.


More fps is always nice in shooters.

Check out the updated review here:
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/73945-gtx-1060-vs-rx-480-updated-review.html

If I were looking for a mainstream GPU I would go with the RX480 period. This is based on several reasons. The RX480 can get into 1440p territory, but for 1080p it's more than you'll need. Then again Vega and the RX500 series is coming. Wouldn't hurt to wait at this point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> I think vega is just about to be released so I might wait for the reviews before I start compaing as the reviewers will most probably do it all for me


Smart man. I'm waiting to see how Vega does against the Titan X and the GTX 1080 Ti FE


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I am seeing used GTX980Ti sell for 275$, GTX1070 for 325$, GTX1080 425$ on forums. Many with well over a year warranty still on them.
> I picked up 2 GTX980Ti myself. They game great, fold at home very well and crunch BOINC well also.


Thanks Bill. Are they US owners do you think. The prices are definately good but I'm in AU so exchange rate + postage might bump it a bit high. Although, 1070 goes for between $550 and $700 AU here.


----------



## AlxMrx

I play in FHD, using a GTX 970 G1 Gaming I can max every recent game up to ultra settings (even more demanding like BF1) and still have 70-90 fps


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> I play in FHD, using a GTX 970 G1 Gaming I can max every recent game up to ultra settings (even more demanding like BF1) and still have 70-90 fps


Ok cool. I mainly just thrash one game to death until I get time to learn a new one. Been on COD BO2 for way too many hours.....
I tried BO3 but it was a bit harsh on my 920 @ 4Ghz and 670.
I have noticed a jump in fps of about 20% up to 200 fps with the xeon [email protected] GTX670.
Is that enough?
I don't really need to upgrade atm................but it's just one of those impossible situations, love tinkering and gaining more power just for the sake of it. I think I caught the bug way back when I was trying to get my first XT and then 386 to be an as yet unreleased i7
It would be nice to be able to turn on all the eye candy in BO3 though....


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> I play in FHD, using a GTX 970 G1 Gaming I can max every recent game up to ultra settings (even more demanding like BF1) and still have 70-90 fps


I remember wanted a 970, I had planned on buying two of them to replace my 670 SLI at one time. The 970 were always sold out though. In the long run I think I dodged a bullet [3.5GB limit, then super slow speeds].

Battlefield is another First Person Shooter, not only that, it's developed by some of the best developers in the world. Not every game can be programmed and optimized like a Doom or Battlefield game. I mean even the old from mid 2012 Radeon HD 7970Ghz hits right at 60fps while staying above 50fps min. @ 1080p.

Ultra with a 970 and recent games? Try Ultra with Deus Ex: Mankind Divided and get back to me, it probably can't crack average 30fps at 1080p on Ultra. The 970's 3.5GB limit hurts performance even more at 1440p. Even Very High quality is probably harsh on a 970 aftermarket card.

Deus Ex: Mankind Divided is a gorgeous game as well. I should play it more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Ok cool. I mainly just thrash one game to death until I get time to learn a new one. Been on COD BO2 for way too many hours.....
> I tried BO3 but it was a bit harsh on my 920 @ 4Ghz and 670.
> I have noticed a jump in fps of about 20% up to 200 fps with the xeon [email protected] GTX670.
> Is that enough?
> I don't really need to upgrade atm................but it's just one of those impossible situations, love tinkering and gaining more power just for the sake of it. I think I caught the bug way back when I was trying to get my first XT and then 386 to be an as yet unreleased i7
> It would be nice to be able to turn on all the eye candy in BO3 though....


Black Ops 3 is a good looking game.

If all you play is shooters and don't need to max out games then keep your 670 until it's wheels fall off. Going from a i7-960 overclocked to a stock L5639 improved the heck out of my GTX 670 gaming experience. I actually wrote about this in my L5639 review. I was thinking about spending over $1,000 for a X79 since my GTX 670 numbers weren't matching what I was seeing online from other people and in benchmarks. My rig started to fell very limited. Turns out I didn't need an upgrade afterall







.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I remember wanted a 970, I had planned on buying two of them to replace my 670 SLI at one time. The 970 were always sold out though. In the long run I think I dodged a bullet [3.5GB limit, then super slow speeds].
> 
> Battlefield is another First Person Shooter, not only that, it's developed by some of the best developers in the world. Not every game can be programmed and optimized like a Doom or Battlefield game. I mean even the old from mid 2012 Radeon HD 7970Ghz hits right at 60fps while staying above 50fps min. @ 1080p.
> 
> Ultra with a 970 and recent games? Try Ultra with Deus Ex: Mankind Divided and get back to me, it probably can't crack average 30fps at 1080p on Ultra. The 970's 3.5GB limit hurts performance even more at 1440p. Even Very High quality is probably harsh on a 970 aftermarket card.


Well, maybe I didn't express myself correctly, I should have said "every recent game that I played"









Anyway, I was looking into old hardware in a drawer and I found this E5506:



It turned to be a 1366 Xeon which I didn't know I have in my house. What do you think about it? Is it worth any oc try?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Thanks Bill. Are they US owners do you think. The prices are definately good but I'm in AU so exchange rate + postage might bump it a bit high. Although, 1070 goes for between $550 and $700 AU here.


Yeah, it is US. sellers shipping to US. lower 48 states.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Well, maybe I didn't express myself correctly, I should have said "every recent game that I played"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I was looking into old hardware in a drawer and I found this E5506:
> 
> 
> 
> It turned to be a 1366 Xeon which I didn't know I have in my house. What do you think about it? Is it worth any oc try?


Unless you have a board that is a monster Bclock overclocker, the x16 multiplier wont get you far. Its quad core, 45nm, and doesn't even have hyperthreading. About the only thing it does have going for it is that it has both QPI links active, so you can 2P it. Dunno why though, there's quite a few better options for that sort of thing in the 1366 market.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

For what it's worth, the GTX 1060 6GB and 3GB are completely different cards. Nvidia should not have given the 3GB card the 1060 label.

I personally don't think it's worth investing in a video card that offers less than 6GB VRAM these days. A 4GB card is more than adequate for 1080p gaming today, but I would rather have the overhead. If you're playing games like LoL that can run just fine with integrated graphics, I don't think it's even worth getting a discrete GPU.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Well, maybe I didn't express myself correctly, I should have said "every recent game that I played"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I was looking into old hardware in a drawer and I found this E5506:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turned to be a 1366 Xeon which I didn't know I have in my house. What do you think about it? Is it worth any oc try?


I wouldn't waste to much time with it. It's fairly limit. It'll probably be a good backup to use temporarily if you kill your main CPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> For what it's worth, the GTX 1060 6GB and 3GB are completely different cards. Nvidia should not have given the 3GB card the 1060 label.
> 
> I personally don't think it's worth investing in a video card that offers less than 6GB VRAM these days. A 4GB card is more than adequate for 1080p gaming today, but I would rather have the overhead. If you're playing games like LoL that can run just fine with integrated graphics, I don't think it's even worth getting a discrete GPU.


Well that's Nvidia for you......using the same name knowing dang well the GTX 1060 3GB version is basically a cut down -completely different GPU- version of the GTX 1060 6GB. The 3GB is more like a 1050 Ti. The specs are different, but Nvidia can do no wrong [Founders Edition anyone?..no outrage? didn't think so]. Cue my rant:

Excuse my grammar and fragments please;
They got away with lying about supporting asynchronous compute operations, lied about async in drivers that never materialized, lied about fully supporting DX12 and Vulkan, lied about the 4GB buffer on the GTX 970 which got them sued, lied about the GTX 1080 9TFLOPS and completely disregarded the 1080 major throttling issues. Charged an extra $100 for a paper launched early bird special GPU - Founders Edition aka REFERENCE CARD that's here to stay thanks to gamers







, explained async compute with Pascal-GTX 1080 while using a demo in DIRECTX 11[omg]. Nvidia claimed the GTX 1080 could hit 2.1Ghz on air with only 67c during an on stage demo, turns out that was a big lie. Nvidia now sells preset SLI HB Bridges from $29.99 - $39.99 and you better get it right the first time for the years to come. Need to rearrange your GPU setup, too bad, buy go spend another $29.99. Continued to use black box tech [Nvidia Gameworks]. Forgetting about their older GPUs in favor of the latest and greatest. Drivers killing performance on Kepler so much that even Nvidia had to address the outcry on their forums and release a driver specifically for Kepler. Using the same name for the GTX 1060 3GB although the specs are cut down from the GTX 1060 6GB version.

rant over. No Nvidia outrage keep making money Nvidia. I know I helped them make money after running GTX GPUs for 5 years or so. I left out a few things as well.

Now to the AMD rant:

Fury X is a Overclockers Dream, oh that's right ...........that exec guy was fired I believe. Other than that I really have no rants or issues against AMD at the moment.

I agree. 4GB should be more than enough for 1080p gaming.


----------



## Jimmo

Quite a rant about nVidia................they have become very much like Intel in that they have dominated a lot of the time and become complacent and arrogant in regards their customers and opposition.
Complacency and arrogance go hand in hand with ignorance and laziness.Vega may impact nVidia the way that ryzen hit Intel.
When there is money to be made the best and unfortunately the worst of human nature is exposed. Here's to hoping that AMD shines through!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Quite a rant about nVidia................they have become very much like Intel in that they have dominated a lot of the time and become complacent and arrogant in regards their customers and opposition.
> Complacency and arrogance go hand in hand with ignorance and laziness.Vega may impact nVidia the way that ryzen hit Intel.
> When there is money to be made the best and unfortunately the worst of human nature is exposed. Here's to hoping that AMD shines through!


Don't get started on Intel. Their shady practices belong in a law book. About Vega, Nvidia fans won't flinch no matter how much better AMD is over Nvidia. Throughout the years AMD\ATI has mad some fine GPUs and even dominated Nvidia in performance or price per performance for awhile, yet the masses still purchased the slower GPU and actually paid MORE money for the slower tech. Which means even though ATI GPU were faster and better for the price, people still ignored that fact and Nvidia made a TON money regardless and had a nice market share. At this point AMD knows this and I'm glad they are moving at their own pace now. They are getting their debt under control and their Ryzen CPUs actually are performing very well and better than most people thought. Hopefully that gives them more money for R&D and allows them to take some market share from Intel.

So while people keep saying "I wish AMD was more competitive", AMD has always been competitive, Intel and Nvidia just always had the biggest market share which means they've had the loudest fanbase for sometime now. For some reason every "gamer" and I mean specifically gamers felt they needed a workstation to play simple games. They throw money at Intel. That's fine, but for simple gaming it doesn't really take much especially with the old DX10-DX11 API's. Personally I've went back and forward between AMD and Nvidia. I'm back to AMD now after running Nvidia for 5+ years.

I think the RX480 has done well regardless of the fake initial controversy and people crying about high end. When Nvidia fans want competition, most want it to lower prices so they can STILL buy Nvidia. Nvidia is milking them dry. $1,200 Titan XP, lets see what the next Titan retails for. Nvidia fans don't give a dang about AMD\ATI. AMD hit the nail on the head with the RX480\470\460 mainstream strategy and Ryzen is appearing to be a success from the benchmarks I've seeing. AMD offers an 8C\16T for half the price of Intel $1000.00 8C\16T, that's just amazing value for the performance. I'm definitely checking out Ryzen for my next upgrade. Hopefully Ryzen 2 or the next CPUs continue to increase in performance.

AMD probably will never be number 1 since Nvidia has enough money to keep PC gaming in the stone ages with DX11 and black box technologies and their advertisement programs. It's been about 2 in a half years now, but DX12 and Vulkan is slowly coming along, not in Nvidia sponsored titles on release date of course.

Intel has a ton of money to throw at everyone in the market reviewing their products and OEMs that use their products. Throw enough money and people will say anything positive. Ford does this all the time when they send Mustangs to people to review. Reviewers will never bite the hand that feeds them.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Honestly, AMD doesn't need to compete in the enthusiast sector. As long as AMD keeps producing comparable GPUs for 1080p and 1440p, they'll be fine. The only people actually affected are the people who think they need to spend over $500 on a video card. It really sucks that extreme minority is limited in their options, but AMD's game plan has focused on the biggest sector of the market for almost a decade. I don't think Vega will change that.


----------



## Jimmo

I'm more inclined to buy graphics cards in the mid range. I can't justify the $1000+ or even $500 to get what is usually a smaller performance margin over midrange. Just can't afford it really. I have many other more important things on my list of expenses.
I've had a few AMD cands and nVidia cards over the years. Last AMD was a 5850. great card. The current card in the 670. It was supposed to be an upgrade from the 5850 but there didn't really seem to be much in it. I'm starting to tire of COD BO2 so will no doubt upgrade to more graphics power in the next few months or so. I can see the appeal of 1440 and 4K but I'm not prepared to spend the big bucks to replace my monitor and add an expensive vid card to drive it. There is plenty of better stuff out there than my rig but I'm satisfied for the moment. It is delicious to follow all the new tech releases though. I read through half a dozen tech review sites every day and occasionally drool over the new releases.
Adding a Xeon to an aging X58 system certainly is a very cheap, exciting and unexpected upgrade.


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> I'm more inclined to buy graphics cards in the mid range. I can't justify the $1000+ or even $500 to get what is usually a smaller performance margin over midrange. Just can't afford it really. I have many other more important things on my list of expenses.
> I've had a few AMD cands and nVidia cards over the years. Last AMD was a 5850. great card. The current card in the 670. It was supposed to be an upgrade from the 5850 but there didn't really seem to be much in it. I'm starting to tire of COD BO2 so will no doubt upgrade to more graphics power in the next few months or so. I can see the appeal of 1440 and 4K but I'm not prepared to spend the big bucks to replace my monitor and add an expensive vid card to drive it. There is plenty of better stuff out there than my rig but I'm satisfied for the moment. It is delicious to follow all the new tech releases though. I read through half a dozen tech review sites every day and occasionally drool over the new releases.
> Adding a Xeon to an aging X58 system certainly is a very cheap, exciting and unexpected upgrade.


I was holding out for Vega but I've only ever had low-end cards and got myself an 8 GiB RX 480 instead. Runs all the games I've thrown at it on max settings at 1440p well over 60 fps, although admittedly I don't play any modern AAA games that would probably need settings turned down. Tinkering with undervolting and overclocking has been quite fun too - never been able to do that with a GPU before. I have a FreeSync 144 Hz monitor so it runs at 100% near-constantly in-game (no X58 bottlenecking!) and it has load temperatures in the mid-60s at 1300 MHz with 50% fan speed so it's very quiet.

Maybe I'll sell it and go Vega eventually if it turns out to be great but it depends what games I play over the next year I guess.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Honestly, AMD doesn't need to compete in the enthusiast sector. As long as AMD keeps producing comparable GPUs for 1080p and 1440p, they'll be fine.


Well that's what they [AMD\RTG] are doing at the moment. $500-$600+ GPUs are a very small portion of the market, but they make the companies a lot of profit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> The only people actually affected are the people who think they need to spend over $500 on a video card. It really sucks that extreme minority is limited in their options, but AMD's game plan has focused on the biggest sector of the market for almost a decade. I don't think Vega will change that.


Funny thing is those people had affordable options for years. They either went with their favorite brand and straight up ignored AMD or refused to take a hit in performance based on the price. In other words saving $50 - $100+ for 5%-15% less performance and in some cases less than 5% depending on the game. People also refuse to realize that AMD has more to focus on than GPUs. Nvidia can put more time and effort into GPUs than anyone. Also Intel shady practices also hurt AMD and they don't have as much money as Intel or Nvidia and haven't for awhile. So AMD can't push out a flagship GPU every other month, every year [like the x80 then Titan then Ti]. I actually like that I don't have to spend hundreds of dollars every other month or every year for solid performance. My Fury X has been in the rig for two years and has stood it's ground especially when DX12 and Vulkan is properly utilized. For the first time I haven't felt the need to overclock the crap out of my GPU and that's something that Nvidia is limiting now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> I'm more inclined to buy graphics cards in the mid range. I can't justify the $1000+ or even $500 to get what is usually a smaller performance margin over midrange. Just can't afford it really. I have many other more important things on my list of expenses.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a few AMD cands and nVidia cards over the years. Last AMD was a 5850. great card. The current card in the 670. It was supposed to be an upgrade from the 5850 but there didn't really seem to be much in it. I'm starting to tire of COD BO2 so will no doubt upgrade to more graphics power in the next few months or so. I can see the appeal of 1440 and 4K but I'm not prepared to spend the big bucks to replace my monitor and add an expensive vid card to drive it. There is plenty of better stuff out there than my rig but I'm satisfied for the moment. It is delicious to follow all the new tech releases though. I read through half a dozen tech review sites every day and occasionally drool over the new releases.
> Adding a Xeon to an aging X58 system certainly is a very cheap, exciting and unexpected upgrade.


I see where you are coming from. A lot of people can't afford to spend $500+ on things, especially a GPU of all things. If I can see myself using the card for years then sometimes I bite the bullet. I used my 670s for many years. My Fury X has been in the rig since 2015 and pushing it's second year. I"m hoping Vega will be enough to make me run out and upgrade. Otherwise I'm sure the Fury X will be fine. Look at the 290X, it still puts up great numbers in new games.

Quote:


> I was holding out for Vega but I've only ever had low-end cards and got myself an 8 GiB RX 480 instead. Runs all the games I've thrown at it on max settings at 1440p well over 60 fps, although admittedly I don't play any modern AAA games that would probably need settings turned down.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Tinkering with undervolting and overclocking has been quite fun too - never been able to do that with a GPU before. I have a FreeSync 144 Hz monitor so it runs at 100% near-constantly in-game (no X58 bottlenecking!) and it has load temperatures in the mid-60s at 1300 MHz with 50% fan speed so it's very quiet.
> 
> Maybe I'll sell it and go Vega eventually if it turns out to be great but it depends what games I play over the next year I guess.


The RX480 is a fine card. The RX580 is suppose to be clocked a bit higher and have more headroom for overclocking from what I've seen. Obviously you won't need a RX580 since the RX480 is still going strong. I undervolted the crap out of my Fury X and didn't lose any performance. I really need to get around to buying two Freesync monitors.


----------



## bill1024

All this talk of AMD GPUs, I was going to pick up a 480 on sale.
Then I was reading many of these 480s are pulling over 33% higher over current on the PCIe slot and causing problems.
Guess it will be a 3rd used GTX980Ti for 275$

Just picked up two LGA 2011 E5-1650 CPUs for 75$ each (Same as an i7-3930K) Totally unlocked.
Used Intel xeons are one of Intels biggest competitors and will be for a while as used lga 2011-3 xeons are hitting ebay
Just picked up 5 new Asus P9X79 WS/impi motherboards for under a grand.
The new AMD Ryzens AVX are not up to par with Intels, not sure why it is so hard to get AVX right.
Guess no new Ryzen untill they get it right.

And I am going to keep my Mustang for a long long time. It is going up in value every time I check.
Mini rant over LOL


----------



## Martin778

I've won that SR-2 guys







old junk but kinda makes me happy LOL


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I've won that SR-2 guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old junk but kinda makes me happy LOL


Nice! Hope it works and you dual xeon that puppy!


----------



## Martin778

Comes preinstalled with dual X5550's








Just need some RAM for that thing. What would be the best? I'm aiming for 4.0-4.5GHz 24/7

https://ic.tweakimg.net/ext/va/1931939.jpg

All have is a 32GB DDR4 kit from G.Skill from my dead X99.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Comes preinstalled with dual X5550's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need some RAM for that thing. What would be the best? I'm aiming for 4.0-4.5GHz 24/7
> 
> https://ic.tweakimg.net/ext/va/1931939.jpg
> 
> I have to get some RAM for it though, all have is a 32GB DDR4 kit from G.Skill from my dead X99.


I am jelly!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> All this talk of AMD GPUs, I was going to pick up a 480 on sale.
> Then I was reading many of these 480s are pulling over 33% higher over current on the PCIe slot and causing problems.


You mean the issue that was fixed shortly after release with drivers? The issue that was found when running a VERY UNREALISTIC test [Metro:LL @ 4K with a $200 GPU]. Guess what, no PCIe slots melted and no one rig stopped working. If that stopped you from buying a 480 congrats. When it's AMD it's front page news, although Nvidia GPUs have done the same thing in the past......oh wait.... that's right no outrage..... smh.

You can Google my article....I can't post the link. Mods get angry at me, but I can post every other link in the world:
*How Serious Is The AMD RX 480 Controversy?*

*Polaris RX 480 - Power Problems or PCI Exaggeration?*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-rx-480-polaris-power-fix,4668.html

*AMD's New Radeon RX 480 Driver Fixes Power Issues*
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-rx-480-polaris-power-fix,4668.html

*AMD Releases PCI-Express Power Draw Fix, We Tested, Confirmed, Works*
https://www.techpowerup.com/223981/amd-releases-pci-express-power-draw-fix-we-tested-confirmed-works

You can find more test after the fix.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Comes preinstalled with dual X5550's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need some RAM for that thing. What would be the best? I'm aiming for 4.0-4.5GHz 24/7
> 
> All have is a 32GB DDR4 kit from G.Skill from my dead X99.


Nice


----------



## TLCH723

Usually how long does company pull Xeon servers after they put them in??


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Usually how long does company pull Xeon servers after they put them in??


Most start 3 to 5 years after purchase because the warranty expires.


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Most start 3 to 5 years after purchase because the warranty expires.


Sadly there won't be any more bargains like the X56x0 series because chipsets beyond X58 don't allow BCLK overclocking and most Xeon chips have locked multipliers.


----------



## Martin778

Maybe then we can switch to Ryzen based Opterons


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonQ*
> 
> Sadly there won't be any more bargains like the X56x0 series because chipsets beyond X58 don't allow BCLK overclocking and most Xeon chips have locked multipliers.


There are LGA 2011 xeons, E5-1650 hexcores Sandybridge are multiplier and BCLK unlocked.
I just bought two more for 75$ each. Most are selling 90-100$
The E5-1650V2 are IVYbridge and are unlocked.
The LGA 2011-3 E5-16XX are also unlocked.
All of these CPUs overclock very well.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> There are LGA 2011 xeons, E5-1650 hexcores Sandybridge are multiplier and BCLK unlocked.
> I just bought two more for 75$ each. Most are selling 90-100$
> The E5-1650V2 are IVYbridge and are unlocked.
> The LGA 2011-3 E5-16XX are also unlocked.
> All of these CPUs overclock very well.


nice to know


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Maybe then we can switch to Ryzen based Opterons


I'm waiting to to hear more about those Opterons.....well now Naples. It has been reported that AMD Naples will have more cores, more PCIe lanes and more memory than Intel. I saw a diagram [that I hope is real] that shows a nice architecture worth upgrading to. So far from what they have shown the tech press........everyone seems to be very intrigued. Hopefully the price is right and a decent upgrade can come sooner than later.

In other news Nvidia just released another Titan. Yes the "Titan Xp" for $1,200.00.

*Titan X* [Maxwell] = $1,000
*GTX 980 Ti* = $650 - $1049.99
*GTX 1080* = $699 Founders Edition \ $599+ Reference [very expensive AIBs in some regions]
*Titan X [Pascal]* = $1,200
*GTX 1080 Ti* = $700 - $850 as of right now
*Titan Xp* = $1,200.00

So who's throwing money at the screen this year? I wonder if the X58+Xeon can keep up with the 1080 Ti or Titan Xp. There were some fears when the Fury X and 980 Ti released, but the X58+Xeon handled those GPUs very well.


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I'm waiting to to hear more about those Opterons.....well now Naples. It has been reported that AMD Naples will have more cores, more PCIe lanes and more memory than Intel. I saw a diagram [that I hope is real] that shows a nice architecture worth upgrading to. So far from what they have shown the tech press........everyone seems to be very intrigued. Hopefully the price is right and a decent upgrade can come sooner than later.
> 
> In other news Nvidia just released another Titan. Yes the "Titan Xp" for $1,200.00.
> 
> *Titan X* [Maxwell] = $1,000
> *GTX 980 Ti* = $650 - $1049.99
> *GTX 1080* = $699 Founders Edition \ $599+ Reference [very expensive AIBs in some regions]
> *Titan X [Pascal]* = $1,200
> *GTX 1080 Ti* = $700 - $850 as of right now
> *Titan Xp* = $1,200.00
> 
> So who's throwing money at the screen this year? I wonder if the X58+Xeon can keep up with the 1080 Ti or Titan Xp. There were some fears when the Fury X and 980 Ti released, but the X58+Xeon handled those GPUs very well.


X58 can certainly keep up with my RX 480 but I have no idea about the higher end nVidia cards.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> There are LGA 2011 xeons, E5-1650 hexcores Sandybridge are multiplier and BCLK unlocked.
> I just bought two more for 75$ each. Most are selling 90-100$
> The E5-1650V2 are IVYbridge and are unlocked.
> The LGA 2011-3 E5-16XX are also unlocked.
> All of these CPUs overclock very well.


Anyone know which E5 gives the best single core performance considering which version clocks the highest? As in, V1, V2, or V3?

Still going to cost me $900 - $1000 to go Rizen 1700/mobo/ram.

X58 Xeon 6 core @ 4.6 still got legs!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Anyone know which E5 gives the best single core performance considering which version clocks the highest? As in, V1, V2, or V3?
> 
> Still going to cost me $900 - $1000 to go Rizen 1700/mobo/ram.
> 
> X58 Xeon 6 core @ 4.6 still got legs!


Yes it still has legs. What mobo and RAM are you looking to purchase. I know the 1700 is around $329.99


----------



## Jimmo

I've just been looking at X79 and E5 1650 from eBay. Looks like about $250 for a board and $150 for a CPU.

Rizen 1700 is $440 here. Gaming 5 is $289 and 3600 16 Gb $275.

I could go cheaper but not planning on buying just looking and pricing.

See, X58 and xeon is awesome. But I can't help myself but to look for more. Maybe an overclocked E5 1650 on X79 will be a stride forward.....
For half the price of Rizen. Maybe V1.... V2.... Or V3. Anyone know?


----------



## Kana-Maru

X79 has and will always be a side grade to the X58 overclocked or not, especially if you have THE SR-2 1366. Back in 2014 this was indeed the case and still is today. Back it was a way to opt out of spending hundreds or over a thousand. We all want more and the upgrade itch will always be there. If you go X79 it's still old technology and the upgrade itch will be right there to follow you. Personally I'm focused on up to date tech at this point, but in reality the Xeon is still performing well.

We have a lot of cool tech today, but I can get just about anything I need through the powerful PCie slots. Outside of the e-peen benchmarks no average user is seeing any major jumps. Web browsers,Games, Youtube, Twitch and other functions are going to perform the same.


----------



## bill1024

There is an E5-1680 eight core unlocked, but it is selling for big bucks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Anyone know which E5 gives the best single core performance considering which version clocks the highest? As in, V1, V2, or V3?
> 
> Still going to cost me $900 - $1000 to go Rizen 1700/mobo/ram.
> 
> X58 Xeon 6 core @ 4.6 still got legs!


Most likely V3 since it is the newest of those three.
It is Sandybridhe v1, Ivybridge v2, and Haswell V3.
Keep in mind the V3 is not the same socket 2011 as the V1 and v2 x79 chipset. V3 is a LGA 2011-3 x99 chipset
I am pretty sure the V4 and higher are locked up.

I have both i7 and xeon versions of the V1 and V2 CPUs. That is E5-1650-i7-3930k and E5-1650V2-i7-4930K They overclock very well to 4.4 - 4.7
My v1 were at 4.4 at 1.3v going higher needed more volts.

My only Haswell is not a xeon or a K so it does not overclock, so I can not help you there.

One other thing is x79 motherboards were expensive when they were new.
Used on ebay are expensive and have help their value much like the x58 has. Good luck finding a new one.
All though I did just buy 5 new bulk P9X79 WS motherboards for under a grand. Had to buy 5 of the dang things.
No retailer is selling single boards anymore.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> There is an E5-1680 eight core unlocked, but it is selling for big bucks.
> Most likely V3 since it is the newest of those three.
> It is Sandybridhe v1, Ivybridge v2, and Haswell V3.
> Keep in mind the V3 is not the same socket 2011 as the V1 and v2 x79 chipset. V3 is a LGA 2011-3 x99 chipset
> I am pretty sure the V4 and higher are locked up.
> 
> I have both i7 and xeon versions of the V1 and V2 CPUs. That is E5-1650-i7-3930k and E5-1650V2-i7-4930K They overclock very well to 4.4 - 4.7
> My v1 were at 4.4 at 1.3v going higher needed more volts.
> 
> My only Haswell is not a xeon or a K so it does not overclock, so I can not help you there.
> 
> One other thing is x79 motherboards were expensive when they were new.
> Used on ebay are expensive and have help their value much like the x58 has. Good luck finding a new one.
> All though I did just buy 5 new bulk P9X79 WS motherboards for under a grand. Had to buy 5 of the dang things.
> No retailer is selling single boards anymore.


Yeah I've seen the 1680 on ebay. $1700. Could almost buy a whole new box for that. It would want to do about 5.4 Ghz to tempt me at that price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> X79 has and will always be a side grade to the X58 overclocked or not, especially if you have THE SR-2 1366. Back in 2014 this was indeed the case and still is today. Back it was a way to opt out of spending hundreds or over a thousand. We all want more and the upgrade itch will always be there. If you go X79 it's still old technology and the upgrade itch will be right there to follow you. Personally I'm focused on up to date tech at this point, but in reality the Xeon is still performing well.
> 
> We have a lot of cool tech today, but I can get just about anything I need through the powerful PCie slots. Outside of the e-peen benchmarks no average user is seeing any major jumps. Web browsers,Games, Youtube, Twitch and other functions are going to perform the same.


Yes I think you are right. I've been running a few basic benchmarks here and there to get an idea of where this 5675 sits. Overclocked, it's similar to a stock 5930 but there's not much in it. I'n not really that interested in running a ton of benchmarks to see how my system does. I kind of have a feel for it after all these years. The "upgrade itch" is never scratched to anyone's satisfaction for too long. But the hole in my wallet has stung bitterly at times in vain attempts to gain bigger better faster. If tech advances could keep up with my upgrade itch requirements I'd be broke for sure. The tech advances, amazing as they are, have always been a bit slow for my liking. Hard to please!
But in retrospect, the increase of performance of the X58 Xeon upgrade is a no brainer bargain!

The X5675 fits my board and ram perfectly. 23 x 200 with 1600 ram, as much voltage as I dare and temps out of the sweat band.

I'm guessing but it seems like about 30 to 50 % more CPU grunt. Makes quite a noticeable jump in overall system performance.
For $100 or so how could you not?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Don't look at the $1700 one, look at the $799 and lower ones.


----------



## xenkw0n

I was playing around with memory speed and I was able to hit 2100mhz pretty easily. Typically run at 1800mhz 8-9-8-24-1T @ 1.50v but just jumping to 2100mhz 9-10-9-27-1T only required 1.54v and I've been stable for a couple hours on OCCT (large) so far. The rest of my overclock is untouched.

Main question here is if it's -safe- to keep it at 2100mhz vs running 1800mhz for a 24/7 overclock?

EDIT:: I should specify It's a 6x4gb 1rx8 setup.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

As long as it's stable and the voltages are within recommended specs it's safe. For best performance see if you can set the uncore to x1x8 or x2.0.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Don't look at the $1700 one, look at the $799 and lower ones.


Yeah I found one for $799. Nothing cheaper unfortunately. Don't have an X79 or 2011 board so was hoping it would be possible to beat a Rizen upgrade done cheaper by going the Xeon path. We shall see. I don't particularly have a requirement or need for more system power. I don't do bench marking for kicks although it is a great way to compare systems and components. Running Xeons in desktop boards is new for me. Didn't know it was possible until about a month ago. Much to learn....


----------



## Martin778

What do you guys recommend for cooling for dual X5670's? Will they max out 24/7h on air?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> What do you guys recommend for cooling for dual X5670's? Will they max out 24/7h on air?


If you're running stock, cheap tower coolers will do fine. If you're running overclocked, High end air, CLC, or (if you've got the money) a full water loop will need to be done.


----------



## 99belle99

How did this guy get such a high Cinebench R15 score. He has a Xeon X5680.

Moparman number 29.
Score of 2267.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> What do you guys recommend for cooling for dual X5670's? Will they max out 24/7h on air?


Depend on your case, budget and what is your OC.
A coolermaster 212+ can go a long way.
NH-D14/15 is better.
H100/110 is best.
Of course you can go custom loop.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> How did this guy get such a high Cinebench R15 score. He has a Xeon X5680.
> 
> Moparman number 29.
> Score of 2267.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores


Dual cpu @ 5GHz under ln2

http://hwbot.org/submission/2437909_moparman_cinebench_r15_2x_xeon_x5680_2267_cb
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Depend on your case, budget and what is your OC.
> A coolermaster 212+ can go a long way.
> NH-D14/15 is better.
> H100/110 is best.
> Of course you can go custom loop.


Aye, 212+ is good, handles my x5650 @ 4.5GHz with 1.45V just fine (can do up to 4.7 with 1.55V and temps are around 90-95c).


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Dual cpu @ 5GHz under ln2
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2437909_moparman_cinebench_r15_2x_xeon_x5680_2267_cb


Cheers.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Dual cpu @ 5GHz under ln2
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2437909_moparman_cinebench_r15_2x_xeon_x5680_2267_cb
> Aye, 212+ is good, handles my x5650 @ 4.5GHz with 1.45V just fine (can do up to 4.7 with 1.55V and temps are around 90-95c).


How long have you been running your 5650 at 1.45V?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> How long have you been running your 5650 at 1.45V?


It's been run off and on for benching @ 4.8-4.9GHz 1.66V for around 6 months. The NB on my Gigabyte x58 oc died though so I can no longer run at those frequencies with my current Evga x58 classified3, now I use 4.5 @ 1.45v normally.


----------



## hasan291

My Rampage ii extreme is soon to be running an x5660 beast









If I was to oc this to a modest 3.8-4.2ghz, is it better than a 2500/2600k in terms of gaming performance?

Bit of a side topic, but I have both a gtx 670 and a 760, both Asus DC2 models. Which one should I keep for this rig? Similar performance, but cant decide which is worth holding on to. The 670 does have a backplate, so i guess looks nicer


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> It's been run off and on for benching @ 4.8-4.9GHz 1.66V for around 6 months. The NB on my Gigabyte x58 oc died though so I can no longer run at those frequencies with my current Evga x58 classified3, now I use 4.5 @ 1.45v normally.


Ouch. Highest I went was 1.5V on my X58 UD3R. Temps on my H100i were getting out of control tho. About 1.43 atm for 4.6GHz. Above 1.45V seems to be hitting the wall for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasan291*
> 
> My Rampage ii extreme is soon to be running an x5660 beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was to oc this to a modest 3.8-4.2ghz, is it better than a 2500/2600k in terms of gaming performance?
> 
> Bit of a side topic, but I have both a gtx 670 and a 760, both Asus DC2 models. Which one should I keep for this rig? Similar performance, but cant decide which is worth holding on to. The 670 does have a backplate, so i guess looks nicer


My 5675 @ 4.6Ghz is 25% more single core score on CPU-Z than a 2500K @ stock speed. About double the multi core score of a stock 2500K


----------



## Martin778

I was thinking about 2 used CLC's but the liquid evaporation issue puts me off.

I'd love double black Megahalems (Mega Shadows?) but they are RARE.
D15 is massive, can be tricky to fit RAM underneath and I don't like Noctua fans's sound signature.


----------



## 99belle99

Would I be foolish to pick up a Asus X79 sabertooth and a i7 3960X with 32 GB's of Corsair RAM?

I currently have a X58 Xeon X5660 @ 4.2GHz with a R9 Fury X.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Would I be foolish to pick up a Asus X79 sabertooth and a i7 3960X with 32 GB's of Corsair RAM?
> 
> I currently have a X58 Xeon X5660 @ 4.2GHz with a R9 Fury X.


Not not foolish since it's your money and you can spend it however you like, but it don't be surprised if you find yourself in the same situation [looking to upgrade again].

Have you seen my Fury X 4K benchmarks yet? I was using those ReLive drivers when they first released.


----------



## Martin778

Do you often hit 100% CPU load in games while seeing sub 90% GPU usage at the same time?
If so, then you might consider upgrading. Otherwise I'd just stick to the 5660.

Of course you can still buy the X79 with 3960X, give them a good home and love those classics.









I can get my hands on a pair of Tuniq Tower 120's for 30 euros a pop. What do you think?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> How did this guy get such a high Cinebench R15 score. He has a Xeon X5680.
> 
> Moparman number 29.
> Score of 2267.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores


He was running the X5680 @ 5Ghz, but even then I was only able to get 1117cb @ 4.8Ghz + 2000Mhz RAM. I don't know how he got suck a high score. Looks very fishy to me. Has to be dual CPUs


----------



## Martin778

This must be a dual CPU setup on an SR-2. If you get 1177 on a single CPU then with 2x X5680 at 5GHz it would be entirely possible to score 2267.
A single 5680 will never, ever score this high.


----------



## biZuil

Ye that is no doubt Dual CPU


----------



## Martin778

Nothing fishy then, it's even stated in the official chart:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IWcGoB7jVTz5iusDkVwU26AaMbzRfE_VIY9d7QzZyhc/pub?output=html#

12 cores, 24 threads, 2 CPU's. Look under the "Intel(Multi CPU)" tab.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Nothing fishy then, it's even stated in the official chart:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1IWcGoB7jVTz5iusDkVwU26AaMbzRfE_VIY9d7QzZyhc/pub?output=html#
> 
> 12 cores, 24 threads, 2 CPU's. Look under the "Intel(Multi CPU)" tab.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Has to be dual CPUs


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Would I be foolish to pick up a Asus X79 sabertooth and a i7 3960X with 32 GB's of Corsair RAM?
> 
> I currently have a X58 Xeon X5660 @ 4.2GHz with a R9 Fury X.


If you are just gaming I would not bother. If you crunch BOINC then yes, AVX is a big bonus in primegrid and a couple other projects.
I think you will find an e5-1650 cheaper than an i7-3930k processor.
If you just game, spend the money on a better GPU. The GPU you have is fine too.
Maybe a better monitor, or just take the wife and kids out to dinner!!


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> If you are just gaming I would not bother. If you crunch BOINC then yes, AVX is a big bonus in primegrid and a couple other projects.
> I think you will find an e5-1650 cheaper than an i7-3930k processor.
> If you just game, spend the money on a better GPU. The GPU you have is fine too.
> Maybe a better monitor, or just take the wife and kids out to dinner!!


Thinking about it more. I am still happy with the performance I get with my X58 and Fury X. I just seen the advert yesterday and was thinking maybe I should but no I think I will hold out.

I was originally going to get a Ryzen system but all I do is browse and play the odd game and I wasn't too impressed with Ryzen gaming performance I'd say it is similar to what I have.

Newer systems do score better how ever in synthetic benchmarks, but sure what good is that.


----------



## biZuil

So guys does 2rx8 work on x58?
I have access to some retired sticks for free from one of my friends who works in IT.
Seems like a good opportunity to get some free ram :b
This is an example of one of the sticks i could get


----------



## AlxMrx

So, today I pushed my Xeon 200MHz up (4.6GHz), it needed a lot of vcore but I achieved my new Cinebench record.
I'm using offset and the voltage stays between 1.23 and 1.47, I'm still deciding if I'm gonna keep it 24/7 or not...


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> So, today I pushed my Xeon 200MHz up (4.6GHz), it needed a lot of vcore but I achieved my new Cinebench record.
> I'm using offset and the voltage stays between 1.23 and 1.47, I'm still deciding if I'm gonna keep it 24/7 or not...


Man im still trying to break 1000 on Cinebench, I cant do it even with the 4.4 / 4.6 turbo clocks im running, closests ive gotten is 981...
Maybe i'll lock to 4.6 or do a 4.6 / 4.8 turbo suicide run :B


----------



## agentx007

@up Uncore clock and RAM settings ?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

That's what I was thinking. You need to increase the speed of the other parts to keep up with the high core clock.


----------



## biZuil

I run 200 BCLK, PCI-E 103mhz, 3200mhz uncore, 1600mhz CL10 (wont do any lower) I came to the conclusion before that it was probably the ram, we'll see tonight if i get my hands on some of the ram my friends bringing and it actually works...


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> So, today I pushed my Xeon 200MHz up (4.6GHz), it needed a lot of vcore but I achieved my new Cinebench record.
> I'm using offset and the voltage stays between 1.23 and 1.47, I'm still deciding if I'm gonna keep it 24/7 or not...


Looks like you have good ambient temps which is keeping things cool. 1.47v is very high for 4.6Ghz. Although you won't be hitting that 100% mark the CPU all the time, the CPU can randomly spike to 1.47v. That's something to worry about. If you run it for 24/7 let us know. I'll like to know how long it would be before you start getting BSODs or if you get them at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> I run 200 BCLK, PCI-E 103mhz, 3200mhz uncore, 1600mhz CL10 (wont do any lower) I came to the conclusion before that it was probably the ram, we'll see tonight if i get my hands on some of the ram my friends bringing and it actually works...


I would watch that PCIe frequency. Having tighter RAM will hurt. Depending on how stable your rig you might be able to increase other settings.


----------



## biZuil

You think PCI-E 103 is dangerous? I've been running it like that for a few weeks. I definitely wont go past 103. Ive tried upping the Uncore frequency, but it wants more than 1.31v on the QPI/VTT and i dont think im willing to give it more than that for long term. unless it gives me a significant uplift in perf.
On another note, do any of you guys have cinebench single thread score with 4.6ghz, i want to see if my 132 points is normal if im lagging behind there aswell :B


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> @up Uncore clock and RAM settings ?


I forgot to include them in my screenshot:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Looks like you have good ambient temps which is keeping things cool. 1.47v is very high for 4.6Ghz. Although you won't be hitting that 100% mark the CPU all the time, the CPU can randomly spike to 1.47v. That's something to worry about. If you run it for 24/7 let us know. I'll like to know how long it would be before you start getting BSODs or if you get them at all.


Ambient temp is 20-21C, also the cpu is liquid cooled (custom loop with 280mm rad, 4 fans push-pull).
You're right, 1.47 is really high for 4.6 but seems like my cpu cannot run more than 4.53 with max spec voltage. Also, I've stress tested it with IBT (30 pass very high) with static voltage at 1.47, temps went up to 83C, no bsod; then I switched to offset and C-states on to keep low voltages most of the time. I'm gonna test the system right now in a gaming session, we'll see if I will get any bsod


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> I forgot to include them in my screenshot:


You need faster Uncore (if RAM is already at it's limit).
Try 3x4GB (if you have 4x4GB right now), it should ease IMC a bit, and make it more stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> You think PCI-E 103 is dangerous? I've been running it like that for a few weeks. I definitely wont go past 103. Ive tried upping the Uncore frequency, but it wants more than 1.31v on the QPI/VTT and i dont think im willing to give it more than that for long term. unless it gives me a significant uplift in perf.
> On another note, do any of you guys have cinebench single thread score with 4.6ghz, i want to see if my 132 points is normal if im lagging behind there aswell :B


Why would you need to OC PCI-e bus on X58 ?
PCI-e is decoupled from rest of the platform (as in - it has seperate clock gen.).
Just give NB a 1,25-1,3V and it should be good on high BCLK (not that 200MHz is THAT much).


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> As long as it's stable and the voltages are within recommended specs it's safe. For best performance see if you can set the uncore to x1x8 or x2.0.


So there's no detrimental long-term effects if I run the memory at 2100mhz? I plan on keeping this machine for years to come as a media server/SHRINE to x58. I'm not pushing much past 1.3v for core/QPI on my overclock and as long as I can keep memory voltage under 1.6 then I'm happy. But if it's stressful on the motherboard or CPU then I'll just stick with 1800mhz. Just figured since it hit that speed fairly easily and IF it doesn't hurt longevity, why not?


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> So there's no detrimental long-term effects if I run the memory at 2100mhz?


What made you think transistors can destroy themselves by running too fast ?
That's not how this goes - Voltage is the primary killer and Temperature is secondary (combination of both is deadly).
Frequency alone will make them unstable, but it cannot "kill" or damage them in any way (again, at least by itself).


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> You need faster Uncore (if RAM is already at it's limit).
> Try 3x4GB (if you have 4x4GB right now), it should ease IMC a bit, and make it more stable.


Yes, I have 2 identical dual channel kits, 4x4GB
Do you think using 3x4GB will grant me more stability and less vcore for 4.6?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> You think PCI-E 103 is dangerous? I've been running it like that for a few weeks. I definitely wont go past 103. Ive tried upping the Uncore frequency, but it wants more than 1.31v on the QPI/VTT and i dont think im willing to give it more than that for long term. unless it gives me a significant uplift in perf.
> On another note, do any of you guys have cinebench single thread score with 4.6ghz, i want to see if my 132 points is normal if im lagging behind there aswell :B


I know messing with the PCIe Frequency can screw up different things on the machine. Every rig is different, but I'm just saying be careful when increasing it. Things start acting weird after a certain number. That number varies rig to rig. I've learned my lesson lol. Increasing the Uncore frequency and voltage will definitely heat things up and add more stress. I suppose you are talking about Cinebench R15 right? If so I only have my 4.8Ghz single core score not 4.6Ghz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> I forgot to include them in my screenshot:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient temp is 20-21C, also the cpu is liquid cooled (custom loop with 280mm rad, 4 fans push-pull).
> You're right, 1.47 is really high for 4.6 but seems like my cpu cannot run more than 4.53 with max spec voltage. Also, I've stress tested it with IBT (30 pass very high) with static voltage at 1.47, temps went up to 83C, no bsod; then I switched to offset and C-states on to keep low voltages most of the time. I'm gonna test the system right now in a gaming session, we'll see if I will get any bsod


30 passes are great, but means nothing. I was able to pass IBT with flying colors, but still had issues a week later. You'll know for sure after using the settings for awhile. To ensure you have a stable rig you really should run something like Prime95 for a certain amount of hours. Most people don't want to do this since it take awhile to get results and they want to use their rigs. I suggest overnight hours. There are different test. Prime95 isn't the only test.....there are plenty of others. You can increase more settings, but your heat output will increase. You ambient should be enough to keep things low.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Yes, I have 2 identical dual channel kits, 4x4GB
> Do you think using 3x4GB will grant me more stability and less vcore for 4.6?


And triple channel - YES.

PS. If you have Dual Channel with 4 sticks, you are doing it wrong









I recommend comparing results from AIDA64 Cache&Memory benchmark to see what's faster.


----------



## AlxMrx

Ok, I'm populating A1-A2 and B1-B2, I know the manual says something different but I wanted to force dual channel with 4 sticks. Tomorrow I will try to populate DIMMs as per manual with 4 sticks, want to see if I can get any improvement, then I'll try only 3 sticks

Thank you!!


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Why would you need to OC PCI-e bus on X58 ?
> PCI-e is decoupled from rest of the platform (as in - it has seperate clock gen.).
> Just give NB a 1,25-1,3V and it should be good on high BCLK (not that 200MHz is THAT much).


I had clocked it up when i was on my pursuit for stable 4.8ghz. I didnt cause any problems and gave me slightly faster speeds for my SSD reads and writes so i thought wth if its not causing any problems and its faster, i'll leave it there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I suppose you are talking about Cinebench R15 right? If so I only have my 4.8Ghz single core score not 4.6Ghz.


Ye im talking about r15, still interesting in that 4.8ghz score aswell :b


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> What made you think transistors can destroy themselves by running too fast ?
> That's not how this goes - Voltage is the primary killer and Temperature is secondary (combination of both is deadly).
> Frequency alone will make them unstable, but it cannot "kill" or damage them in any way (again, at least by itself).


I read comments while catching up in this thread that implied running your memory past 1800mhz starts to really stress the IMC on these systems and since most benefits on X58 are found with tighter timings, it was essentially pointless... So I just never tried to push past 1800mhz. The memory is rated for 2666mhz and 2800mhz (mix of two kits).

I guess they could have been implying it stresses the IMC and is harder to find stability with tight timings but not that the stress is actually causing any damage...


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Ok, I'm populating A1-A2 and B1-B2, I know the manual says something different but I wanted to force dual channel with 4 sticks. Tomorrow I will try to populate DIMMs as per manual with 4 sticks, want to see if I can get any improvement, then I'll try only 3 sticks
> 
> Thank you!!


From personal experience the triple channel setup with 4 sticks can act strangely and gave me varying benchmark results. I would stick with either Dual (A1, A2, B1, B2) or just go with 3 of the 4 sticks (A1, B1, C1).


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Ye im talking about r15, still interesting in that 4.8ghz score aswell :b


Ok. 4.8Ghz single core = 146cb. This is my results from 2014. I haven't really ran the benchmark since then. I ran a ton of benchmarks for my article on my blog. I have Cinebench R11.5 as well. I prefer 11.5 since it's been around for awhile and aged well. It's easier to compare older and newer CPUs. I wish reviewers would use both 11.5 and R15. R10 wouldn't be to bad either, but I personally know of the pain of running all of those benchmarks. Especially when it comes to gaming benchmarks.


----------



## AlxMrx

Almost 5 hours gaming, no BSOD, max vcore 1.456. Tomorrow I will try some new ram config and see if I can drop a bit of voltage


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Anyone know which E5 gives the best single core performance considering which version clocks the highest? As in, V1, V2, or V3?
> 
> Still going to cost me $900 - $1000 to go Rizen 1700/mobo/ram.
> 
> X58 Xeon 6 core @ 4.6 still got legs!


i have no idea how you get 900-1k, i only paid around 550 usd for 1700x, gaming 3, 16gb 3200mhz, after selling one of my x58 rig i only spend 200 bucks.

there are 1700 that are floating around that went as low as 250 last time on ebay i saw, its not a regular thing but it does happen


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i have no idea how you get 900-1k, i only paid around 550 usd for 1700x, gaming 3, 16gb 3200mhz, after selling one of my x58 rig i only spend 200 bucks.
> 
> there are 1700 that are floating around that went as low as 250 last time on ebay i saw, its not a regular thing but it does happen


I live in Sydney Australia. It's $900 or there abouts to swap out my X58 with Ryzen 1700. Perhaps I'd get $250 for my X5675/UD3R & old i7 920.
Still a $650 au swap over


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> I live in Sydney Australia. It's $900 or there abouts to swap out my X58 with Ryzen 1700. Perhaps I'd get $250 for my X5675/UD3R & old i7 920.
> Still a $650 au swap over


well thats unfortunate, best thing you can do is write to your gov't in lowering the import duty fee


----------



## DragonQ

I finally found a game that actually stresses my CPU: Borderlands 2. My GPU is rarely at more than 50% utilisation yet two CPU cores are 90+% usage most of the time. I think it's just a generally poorly optimised game and I can see the 22x turbo multiplier kick in a lot but I still get bad FPS drops during gunfights. Might be worth trying to push my RAM a bit further so I can up the BCLK slightly. Currently at 188x22 with the RAM at 1880 MHz (rated for 1886 MHz).

EDIT: Just seen two websites saying the RAM can run at 2133 MHz easily and 2400 MHz with looser timings and increased voltages. I ran these 1.5 V sticks at 1.62 V for a while and had no issues so I'm sure it'll be fine. Hopefully I just need to set VCore to 1.35 V, RAM to 1.6 V, and see how high I can raise the BCLK before the CPU falls over.


----------



## AlxMrx

I tried to remove one DIMM to have 12GB in triple channel as suggested, but nothing changed, still need that 1.45V for 4.6GHz.
I think I'll stick to my previous 16GB in dual channel configuration and keep this 4.6 with offset, still no BSOD


----------



## SpacePeanut

I've been floating the idea of building a Xeon X5650, GTX 1050ti budget gaming build. I'm hoping it will be much better than my current i5 3470S, GT 650M computer.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> I tried to remove one DIMM to have 12GB in triple channel as suggested, but nothing changed, still need that 1.45V for 4.6GHz.
> I think I'll stick to my previous 16GB in dual channel configuration and keep this 4.6 with offset, still no BSOD


Your memory setup shouldn't affect your maximum overclock too much. More slots populated means more stress to the IMC and might hinder your overclock. People were suggesting you test the differences in performance between double- and triple-channel memory.


----------



## SpacePeanut

Does anyone know a good, cheap 1366 socket motherboard? The $110 Intel DX58SO listing I was looking at disappeared.


----------



## Wishmaker

The cheapest mobo at the time was the X58 Gigabyte UD3. I know I had one, I paid 150 euros on launch and I broke the socket with my VX cooler. Now due to the second wind in this platform, x58 mobos are holding their price!


----------



## biZuil

Ebay is probaby your best bet, when my x58A UD3R died, i was able to pick up the UD5 i have now for 150$. You probably wont find many boards much cheaper than that these days.


----------



## SpacePeanut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> The cheapest mobo at the time was the X58 Gigabyte UD3. I know I had one, I paid 150 euros on launch and I broke the socket with my VX cooler. Now due to the second wind in this platform, x58 mobos are holding their price!


I need something that is $150 or less. I'm trying to build a gaming computer with $500. Can't find anymore "Buy Now" listings of the DX58SO for the price range. The motherboard you just mentioned goes for over $200.


----------



## xenkw0n

I was about to post this listing but it sold as I refreshed the page to test my link;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Evga-X58-SLI-LGA-1366-Socket-B-Intel-132-BL-E758-A1-RX-Motherboard-and-e5640-/122440660554

It's revision 2.0 so it will work with these Xeons... + Cooler and a Processor what a deal.









Other than that there really is quite a shortage on Ebay right now. Used to see more options around $120.

How/What are you searching for in Ebay? That listing should have been pretty easy to find since it has X58 in the title.


----------



## Cyrious

Yeah i saw that board and was about to suggest it. Refreshed and it was gone. Shame

How about you (SpacePeanut) be a sucker and get one of those ZX-58 motherboards with 2 dimm slots?


----------



## Wishmaker

I seem to be lucky on this front. I have

1. R2E on a D0
1 F3E on my Xeon
1 R2E, on a 965x which I am thinking of selling by parts







. To fund a few things for my fall build *haha*

I can sell the R2E for 400 EUR?? Say what now? Same price it was bought??? Jeez!


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacePeanut*
> 
> I need something that is $150 or less. I'm trying to build a gaming computer with $500. Can't find anymore "Buy Now" listings of the DX58SO for the price range. The motherboard you just mentioned goes for over $200.


You might have more luck with new components. Get a decent foundation on which you can expand and upgrade. I honestly wouldn't recommend anyone try to piece together a budget build based on X58 unless they happen to luck into a very affordable motherboard.


----------



## SpacePeanut

I think I've given up on an X5856 build. Too hard to find components and not much room for upgrade in the future. I'm instead going for a Ryzen 5 1400 build. I think I'm going to sell my PS3 for the extra cash.


----------



## xenkw0n

Good choice. Much more affordable and definitely faster single-core performance. Though it's still a 4 core chip it is a ridiculous performer for the price.


----------



## Martin778

My SR-2 is up and running with 2x X5670 cooled by Tuniq Tower 120 Extremes with Gentle Typhoons inside








Still have to solve some issues, for example CPU-Z / Aida show hexa-channel memory but it adresses only 20GB from 24GB available. I know this thing is extremely picky to RAM so I take my time on this. I bought random DDR3 ECC 6x4 kit from a brand I've never heard of - ATP. Turns out they are Samsung based.

Second thing my NIC that won't run above 100Mbit


----------



## Dhiru

I came across a good deal for E5649 Hex core Xeon for $23.99. It's a steal considering the price. Has anyone had luck with overclocking these babes?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/142297824446?rmvSB=true


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> I came across a good deal for E5649 Hex core Xeon for $23.99. It's a steal considering the price. Has anyone had luck with overclocking these babes?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/142297824446?rmvSB=true


Yes, you can overclock them. I think the multi limit is 19 so you can get into low 4ghz with 200+ bclk.


----------



## Martin778

Just OCéd the old fart to 4.32GHz with turbo on both CPU's @ 180 BCLK. Passed IBT so now I'm going for a RealBench run.

CPU's both running @ 1,35V
VTT 1,39 / 1,40
DRAM: 1.65 / 1.65
IOH: 1.36

+
I've quite quickly realized something. the heat output is MASSIVE


----------



## AlxMrx

Is there any software to log voltages? not just monitor, but something that log into a file


----------



## biZuil

I'm pretty sure you can Log voltage amongst other things with HWinfo64


----------



## Martin778

I always use HWInfo64, expand it to full screen (2 page option) and run the bench / stress test window on top of it.


----------



## AlxMrx

Yes, found it in sensors window of HWInfo64, thank you


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhiru*
> 
> I came across a good deal for E5649 Hex core Xeon for $23.99. It's a steal considering the price. Has anyone had luck with overclocking these babes?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/142297824446?rmvSB=true


Depending on your motherboard you can use the 20 Turbo Multiplier manually as an all-core multiplier.

i have one e5649 i tested with my X58A OC. I was able to get it to 4400mhz (220 blck) stable with reasonable voltages and not soo much trouble.

with c-states it boosts 2 cores using 21 multiplier up to 4,6, but that needed voltages above 1,4+, so i did not play with it much.

you can give it a try. 4ghz with 200 blck is something u should get out of it with ease if the mainboard allows you to set the 20 multi.


----------



## Wishmaker

My chip was rocking Cinebench last night at 4750 MHz and crashed easily in IBT after 3 runs. I don't think my RAM , overclocked almost 100 MHz over original clock at 1.65 can hold it. So I may need better RAM. What annoys me is the fact that my 23 multi is not available! I am stuck with the 22 multi. I would love a 23 multi drop my BCLK.

206.5*23 = 4750.
215 * 22 = 4750

Maybe I look into another Xeon chip







. 4500 MHz is not enough on my current one *hahah*


----------



## Martin778

Do you guys use turbo with OC? I can run P95 with EVGA ELEET showing 4.2Ghz turbo and 1.33V and 1.31V on CPU0 and CPU1 but the temps are ouch!
This is with 2x Tuniq 120 Extremes but my 900D becomes a hotbox inside.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Do you guys use turbo with OC? I can run P95 with EVGA ELEET showing 4.2Ghz turbo and 1.33V and 1.31V on CPU0 and CPU1 but the temps are ouch!
> This is with 2x Tuniq 120 Extremes but my 900D becomes a hotbox inside.


If the first table is any indication, you need to drop that puppy to 3.6- 4 GHz because those are too high







. I have hit on my chip at 4750 with 1.45V 85 in IBT before it failed on its 4th run







. So I dropped it back to 4500







.


----------



## Martin778

It kinda surprises me how weak those coolers are then. With an exhaust fan on top I still get up to 87*C on 1 CPU.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> It kinda surprises me how weak those coolers are then. With an exhaust fan on top I still get up to 87*C on 1 CPU.


Good coolers maintain efficiency even after a threshold. Yours, provided the TIM and mount is okay, cannot cope with the level of heat generated and simply lose efficiency. You also mentioned airflow is not the best if your case ends up a sauna.

If you do not have adequate cooling, you keep these stock or you end up with 87 degrees. My chip barely hits 50 degrees in IBT at 4.2 GHz with 1.27 V.







.


----------



## Martin778

These were among the TOTL air coolers back in the day though. Disabling turbo and running both at 4GHz (182x22) results in 81*C tops on the 1st CPU and 73*C on the 2nd one.

Unless CoreTemp is lying, that is


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> My chip was rocking Cinebench last night at 4750 MHz and crashed easily in IBT after 3 runs. I don't think my RAM , overclocked almost 100 MHz over original clock at 1.65 can hold it. So I may need better RAM. What annoys me is the fact that my 23 multi is not available! I am stuck with the 22 multi. I would love a 23 multi drop my BCLK.
> 
> 206.5*23 = 4750.
> 215 * 22 = 4750
> 
> Maybe I look into another Xeon chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 4500 MHz is not enough on my current one *hahah*


If you're talking about the X5650 then the 23x will kick in if only one core is loaded. I quite often see RealTemp showing 22.2x for example when playing games since one core is very heavily loaded and the others are less so.

4.75 GHz is pretty ambitious though, mine doesn't like spiking to 4.6 GHz on a single core!


----------



## Wishmaker

Mine spikes to 4650 without any hassle in ME: A or any other app that forces the 23 multi







. My issue is RAM stability due to the 1600 MHz frequency on them. I won't push more than 1.62 on them that is for sure ...


----------



## Martin778

By the way, my max stock temps are 57*C (peak, 1 core) and < 53*C on the others under full P95 load.


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Mine spikes to 4650 without any hassle in ME: A or any other app that forces the 23 multi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My issue is RAM stability due to the 1600 MHz frequency on them. I won't push more than 1.62 on them that is for sure ...


I ran a mix of 1.65 V and 1.5 V RAM at one point and had the voltage set to 1.62 V. Like you, I didn't want to go any higher.


----------



## Jimmo

After much tweaking


----------



## theister

Cb score seems to be a little low for 4.6 ghz. Got 1047 with 4.4 ghz. You should push your uncore for the cb-penis


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> Cb score seems to be a little low for 4.6 ghz. Got 1047 with 4.4 ghz. You should push your uncore for the cb-penis


What's your uncore in that run?
Also, what speed/CAS is your RAM?


----------



## Wishmaker

If that is a run with 1600MHz RAM, not bad, not bad. If with 1800 MHz, then it needs more Jiggawatts!


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> If that is a run with 1600MHz RAM, not bad, not bad. If with 1800 MHz, then it needs more Jiggawatts!


Yeah just 1600 MHz RAM. Best I can manage is 10 10 9 24 33.
Going too far either way just destabilizes or lowers performance. Love to try some 1800 cas 7


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Yeah just 1600 MHz RAM. Best I can manage is 10 10 9 24 33.
> Going too far either way just destabilizes or lowers performance. Love to try some 1800 cas 7


Score is similar to mine but mine is on CL9 at a bit over 1600 MHz. There comes a point in our quest for numbers where no matter how much vdimm and v-qpi and vtt you add, you will not have it stable. You need faster RAM but that will not solve the whole shebang because to reach 1800 MHz on a 22 multi you will need a very high BCLK which yields again issues. I am excluding the XMP pre-set of course. XEONS do not like BCLK above 210 and if you have one stable with 210-215 with decent voltages then you won the lottery.

Just the other day, I was running my chip with 1700 MHz RAM and 1.66 voltage. A bit over the safe spec but it was for a CB score to be honest. Problem with my RAM being so high is that it led to huge instability towards the end of CB. I did not manage to finish it. It kept crashing with WHEA uncorrectable.

I played with my chip yesterday to see the limits of my cooling. While the VX is a solid cooler for this chip, I found a point where my VX fails miserably and I cannot rely on its ability to cool this chip safely. I have tried the following scenarios,

*AMBIENT TEMPERATURE WAS 24 CENTIGRADE*

1. IBT / EXTREME PRESET : 20 runs . 4650 MHz, vcore 1.47 / max temps after 5 runs, 86 centigrade. I stopped the run because I was getting worried. HAD TO OPEN THE WINDOW!
2. IBT / EXTREME PRESET : 20 runs, 4600 MHz, vcore 1.45, max temps after 5 runs, 82 centigrade. I stopped the run again because it was not worth it. HAD TO OPEN THE WINDOW FOR FRESH AIR
3. IBT EXTREME PRESET : 20 runs, 4450 MHz, vcore, 1.42, max temps after 20 runs 76 centigrade. This was acceptable. I did not open the window for this run as it is my 24/7 set up.
4. IBT EXTREME PRESET : 20 runs, 4200 MHz, vcore 1.36, max temps after 20 runs 63 centigrade. This was not enough to stress my cooling.
5. IBT EXTREME PRESET : 20 runs, 4000 MHz, vcore 1.29, max temps after 20 runs 53 centigrade. This is cooler than cool


----------



## hasan291

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Yeah just 1600 MHz RAM. Best I can manage is 10 10 9 24 33.
> Going too far either way just destabilizes or lowers performance. Love to try some 1800 cas 7


What cooler do you have? You seem to have some ice cold temps, from your previous post.

Anyway, got my hands on the x5660 today. All stock for now.

My core #3 seems to be sitting in a freezer







is this normal?
Running a standard 212 evo cooler


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Score is similar to mine but mine is on CL9 at a bit over 1600 MHz. There comes a point in our quest for numbers where no matter how much vdimm and v-qpi and vtt you add, you will not have it stable. You need faster RAM but that will not solve the whole shebang because to reach 1800 MHz on a 22 multi you will need a very high BCLK which yields again issues. I am excluding the XMP pre-set of course. XEONS do not like BCLK above 210 and if you have one stable with 210-215 with decent voltages then you won the lottery.
> 
> Just the other day, I was running my chip with 1700 MHz RAM and 1.66 voltage. A bit over the safe spec but it was for a CB score to be honest. Problem with my RAM being so high is that it led to huge instability towards the end of CB. I did not manage to finish it. It kept crashing with WHEA uncorrectable.
> 
> I played with my chip yesterday to see the limits of my cooling. While the VX is a solid cooler for this chip, I found a point where my VX fails miserably and I cannot rely on its ability to cool this chip safely. I have tried the following scenarios,
> 
> *AMBIENT TEMPERATURE WAS 24 CENTIGRADE*
> 
> 1. IBT / EXTREME PRESET : 20 runs . 4650 MHz, vcore 1.47 / max temps after 5 runs, 86 centigrade. I stopped the run because I was getting worried. HAD TO OPEN THE WINDOW!
> 2. IBT / EXTREME PRESET : 20 runs, 4600 MHz, vcore 1.45, max temps after 5 runs, 82 centigrade. I stopped the run again because it was not worth it. HAD TO OPEN THE WINDOW FOR FRESH AIR
> 3. IBT EXTREME PRESET : 20 runs, 4450 MHz, vcore, 1.42, max temps after 20 runs 76 centigrade. This was acceptable. I did not open the window for this run as it is my 24/7 set up.
> 4. IBT EXTREME PRESET : 20 runs, 4200 MHz, vcore 1.36, max temps after 20 runs 63 centigrade. This was not enough to stress my cooling.
> 5. IBT EXTREME PRESET : 20 runs, 4000 MHz, vcore 1.29, max temps after 20 runs 53 centigrade. This is cooler than cool


Oh that's a whole lot of pain lol


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasan291*
> 
> What cooler do you have? You seem to have some ice cold temps, from your previous post.
> 
> Anyway, got my hands on the x5660 today. All stock for now.
> 
> My core #3 seems to be sitting in a freezer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this normal?
> Running a standard 212 evo cooler


I have a H100i w/c. Temps start to become an issue around 4.6 Ghz.

At stock I have most cores idling around 10 - 20 degs


----------



## Martin778

Your stock temps are way lower than mine, damn.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasan291*
> 
> What cooler do you have? You seem to have some ice cold temps, from your previous post.
> 
> Anyway, got my hands on the x5660 today. All stock for now.
> 
> My core #3 seems to be sitting in a freezer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this normal?
> Running a standard 212 evo cooler


Unless you're sitting in a room around 50 degrees fahrenheit then at least your core 3 sensor has gone bad.


----------



## hasan291

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Unless you're sitting in a room around 50 degrees fahrenheit then at least your core 3 sensor has gone bad.


Well if thats the case which it most probably is, im not too fussed. Not going to bother reseating cooler either, wont make much difference anyway.
Just going straight for a modest oc when i have some free time


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasan291*
> 
> Well if thats the case which it most probably is, im not too fussed. Not going to bother reseating cooler either, wont make much difference anyway.
> Just going straight for a modest oc when i have some free time


Yea it's definitely nothing to be concerned about I just wouldn't rely on any numbers from that core.


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> What's your uncore in that run?
> Also, what speed/CAS is your RAM?


Hey,

the uncore was 4032

the ramspeed was 1920 with 8-10-9-24 1T (6x4GB Avexirs Blitz 1.1 Series (sadly just 2 modules double ranked ones))

qpi voltage is 1,335.

8-9-9-24-1T are possible with this voltage and setup of mine but i did the screenshot/bench for quick posting in a german ryzen thread, so the score could me a little bit more i guess. but the settings are stable (prime/linx etc) but i do not like to run it for 24/7 because of that high qpi voltage i need in comparison with my daily settings.

daily setup is 4,3ghz with 3,5xx uncore and qpi of 1,21v.

i ran amp of +900mv with clockskew of 50 for ioh and cpu.


----------



## Martin778

Guys, what will happen if I unscrew the 4 hex screws on the socket? I don't really know what to do with the SR-2's backplates. They have already been partially cut off to mount water blocks and only the middle rectangular part of the size of the socket is still there, cut around the 4 screws. Do I need to remove it or just leave it be if I want to mount a different cooler?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Guys, what will happen if I unscrew the 4 hex screws on the socket? I don't really know what to do with the SR-2's backplates. They have already been partially cut off to mount water blocks and only the middle rectangular part of the size of the socket is still there, cut around the 4 screws. Do I need to remove it or just leave it be if I want to mount a different cooler?


Those 4 screws hold the bracket to the socket on. You can in theory remove them and the board will run fine without them, but in order to swap the chips out you will be forced to work with the board in a horizontal orientation, else the chips will fall out when there's no heatsink/waterblock pressing down on them.


----------



## Martin778

So the whole mounting assembly (with the lever) WILL come loose after I remove those 4 screws?
I'm kinda anxious not to crush the CPU to the socket afterwards.

I can buy 2 Noctua D15's but oh the poor SR2's PCB, dammit. I'm also getting 6x4GB Predators 2133 with those uber tall heatspreaders.
Or I can go AIO route and pray to the MHz god they will never leak.

I tweaked the fan arrangement a bit and now my temps look like this after 1h of prime95:



CPU-Z reports 1.11-1.13 Vcore for each CPU.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> So the whole mounting assembly (with the lever) WILL come loose after I remove those 4 screws?
> I'm kinda anxious not to crush the CPU to the socket afterwards.
> 
> I can buy 2 Noctua D15's but oh the poor SR2's PCB, dammit. I'm also getting 6x4GB Predators 2133 with those uber tall heatspreaders.
> Or I can go AIO route and pray to the MHz god they will never leak.
> 
> I tweaked the fan arrangement a bit and now my temps look like this after 1h of prime95:
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z reports 1.11-1.13 Vcore for each CPU.


Drool drool drool! Goddam I want one! Took me few minutes to realise why your CPU-Z had an extra set of temps............









I don't really know what I'm talking about but it does seem a little hot for stock.

About 10 mins Prime95:



And a few mins after I stopped Prime95:


----------



## Jimmo

Anyone know what these are like to overclock say 2 x X5675?

EVGA Classified SR-X Motherboard LGA 2011 270-SE-W888 T6-F4

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-Classified-SR-X-Motherboard-LGA-2011-270-SE-W888-T6-F4-/302282581012


----------



## Martin778

That's an SR-X for socket LGA2011. There are some overclockable ES chips for that board though.
SR-2 is rock stable but doesn't seem to do above 200 BCLK. Mind you it's LGA1366 but not an X58. It has an Intel 5520 Server chipset.

I'm going to change the backplates to the small ones I found in the box from the SR2 and reseat the coolers as those Tuniqs should be a few degrees better than a Hyper 212.


----------



## Jimmo

http://valid.x86.fr/wud5tt



4.8Ghz 1.47V 72deg

That's 72 deg on CB..........


----------



## 99belle99

Any of you guys on x58 make the upgrade to a Ryzen system. I am seriously on the fence about switching. Is there much of an improvement over my current X5660 @ 4.2 GHz. All I use the PC for is browse the internet and benchmark the odd time and play games. I know the multi core is increased and single core is increased by a small bit.

Two times in the past few days I have had an entire Ryzen build sitting in the shopping cart of a parts website and twice I just said to myself it ain't worth it.

I was looking at a Asus crosshair VI(€255), Ryzen 5 1600 and 16GB's of Flare X RAM 3200 CL14(€200). The reason for that motherboard is it is supposedly the best overclocking board and RAM as it is best for Ryzen. I was thinking of that CPU in that I can update to a better CPU when revision 2 or 3 of Ryzen is released and I would have a good motherboard that will work well with them(I hope so anyway).

It is roughly €1,000 to spec that build without a graphics card. I am just on the fence as if there is negligible difference between my system and the Ryzen one there is not much point in upgrading considering my uses.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Any of you guys on x58 make the upgrade to a Ryzen system. I am seriously on the fence about switching. Is there much of an improvement over my current X5660 @ 4.2 GHz. All I use the PC for is browse the internet and benchmark the odd time and play games. I know the multi core is increased and single core is increased by a small bit.
> 
> Two times in the past few days I have had an entire Ryzen build sitting in the shopping cart of a parts website and twice I just said to myself it ain't worth it.
> 
> I was looking at a Asus crosshair VI(€255), Ryzen 5 1600 and 16GB's of Flare X RAM 3200 CL14(€200). The reason for that motherboard is it is supposedly the best overclocking board and RAM as it is best for Ryzen. I was thinking of that CPU in that I can update to a better CPU when revision 2 or 3 of Ryzen is released and I would have a good motherboard that will work well with them(I hope so anyway).
> 
> It is roughly €1,000 to spec that build without a graphics card. I am just on the fence as if there is negligible difference between my system and the Ryzen one there is not much point in upgrading considering my uses.


I will not switch to Zen or any Intel for the time being. I am very happy with my x5650 at 4500 MHz and do not have the peripherals for 9000Hz gaming or streaming. For the things I do with my computer, game at 1080, and light productivity this is more than enough. I am planning a huge upgrade in the fall when the new INTEL platform is out.

Ask yourself the following question : what can't you do with your current Xeon? Would you like to code hardcore, stream your gaming adventures and play at minimum 144Hz? If those are things you want to do, then by all means, change the platform. Bear in mind, ZEN is not yet where it should be in terms of motherboards. Have a look at the dozens of issues with RAM stability. You will not be happy coming from one of the most stable platforms out there to one where you need to nurse the RAM for 3200 MHz usage. None of the ZEN motherboards are future proof given the issues. Sure, some may be fixed with BIOS updates but others will probably get several revisions before they are on par with what customers expect.

When I bought my x58, i bought the most recommended mobo on OCN and Toms. The UD3 for the price. I had Rev 1.1 and it was crap! Could not overclock at all without forcing draconian voltages. I then had a ram slot die due to the VX and Gigabyte sent me the next revision which worked much better. Then this revision had a thing where after not using the computer for a few weeks, due to my studies in the UK, i would come home and turn the machine on, it would loop reset. I would have to load BIOS defaults and then load the oc again. Then I said F-it and bought the FIII mobo and it was perfect. One revision, top of the line in the ATX format. The only one better was the R2E but it was EATX. So I ended up paying money for 2 mobos!

At the end of the day, you are the only one who knows if ZEN is better or not. What we tell you here on the forums should be a guideline and not a 'yes you must do it because we say so'.


----------



## Martin778

I've changed my RAM to HyperX Predators 2133. Currently testing 6x4GB 1800 CL10.

Only the dreadful memory support on the SR-2 is playing tricks, still no more than 20GB visible and yet any HW info program does show Hexa-channel with 6 sticks installed.


----------



## agentx007

Probably more IMC Voltage is needed.


----------



## Martin778

I now run CPU0 disabled and 2x4GB installed at CPU1 shows 4GB total so the issue is somewhere around CPU1.

I've tried bumping RAM volts to 1.66, chipset to 1.375 and VTT to 1.35.


----------



## Jimmo

I had 3 x 2Gb Kingston Hyperx 1600C8 in my X58 when I first got it with the i7 920. Some time after I swapped it out for some 4Gb cheapest and forgot about it. Until now that I've been fighting with mismatched RAM of low quality.
I put the Hyperx back in and have managed 10x strap for 2020MHz. Currently fighting with uncore......


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I now run CPU0 disabled and 2x4GB installed at CPU1 shows 4GB total so the issue is somewhere around CPU1.
> 
> I've tried bumping RAM volts to 1.66, chipset to 1.375 and VTT to 1.35.


It might sound odd but have you installed ONLY 1 stick, let the machine fully boot to the OS, verify the OS recognizes the correct amount of memory then turn off the machine and repeat the same process each time you add 1 more stick to your setup. When I first upgraded from 3x2gb to 3x4gb sticks of memory it was not recognizing all of them. Found someone talk about that process, tried it myself and oddly enough each time I put 1 more stick in it had no problem recognizing it all the way to the 24gb I'm running now.


----------



## Martin778

The mobo won't boot in RAM in the middle two slots on CPU1. So that's it.

Strange that it does recognize everything, uses hexa channel but doesn't address that memory.


----------



## agentx007

Check pins and actul slots.

Try cleaning them with alcohol ?


----------



## Martin778

Done and done.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

It's 2017 and people are still using the term "future-proof." I had every intention of upgrading to R5 since my system was showing signs of age. My system would hang momentarily during games or watching videos or streams, then play catch up. Then one day my computer stopped detecting my HDD so I checked the cable in case something wiggled loose. Everything works as it should and I no longer feel the _need_ to upgrade. I can at least hold out for Coffee Lake now.

The only reason I went X58 in the first place was because I got an i7-930 from Microcenter for $216 when they retailed for around $330. Then I got my X58 Sabertooth for around $93 open box on Newegg. I know I won't get anything close to that good with X299 and Coffee Lake bringing six cores to mainstream for Intel means I'll at least have options. To think I was ready to spend ~$500 because of a loose cable.


----------



## Wishmaker

You have the same issues I used to have on my formula III rampage. I still have that.I cannot use my third DDR slot Why? Because my VX did something to my socket. I applied so much pressure on the VX during on [ocn]chimpin marathon, to make sure it will cool my C0 folding that after a few hours my mobo had issues. This is the reason I cannot run tri-channel anymore on my motherboard, hence my DUAL CHANNEL 16GB setup. Using DDR1 and DDR2 slot, when I should be using DDR1, 3 and 5 for Tri-channel.

The SR2 you purchased has a similar problem. What many do not know is that when the x58 came out, coolers kind of wrecked sockets. people use to make washer mods on Thermalright products for better contact.


----------



## Martin778

This one had water EK water blocks though. When I push 1.37 VTT ( just for short testing, of course) on CPU1 the total amount of memory drops to 16GB...yet I still see every of the 6 dimms installed and the benches say "Hexa Channel".









What I don't get is why on earth are my GFLOPs so much higher when I use Turbo + 1333/2666 dividers than if I disable turbo, push the BCLK and use the 1066/2133 divider.
There is like 90 -> 110GFLOPS difference in IBT.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> This one had water EK water blocks though. When I push 1.37 VTT ( just for short testing, of course) on CPU1 the total amount of memory drops to 16GB...yet I still see every of the 6 dimms installed and the benches say "Hexa Channel".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I don't get is why on earth are my GFLOPs so much higher when I use Turbo + 1333/2666 dividers than if I disable turbo, push the BCLK and use the 1066/2133 divider.
> There is like 90 -> 110GFLOPS difference in IBT.


Welcome to my world where, on one stability test i get over 80 GFLOPS with my chip at 4500 and then I change a few voltages and I get 71 GFLOPS and to make matters more interesting i drop my clock to 4400 and get 50 GFLOPS. IBT/LinX are sensitive to voltage for some reason. Too much on QPI or too little on QPI will decrease GFLOPS. Uncore also affects GFLOPS ...


----------



## Martin778

I'm going to patent this and call it variable independent bus clock





















Seriously the readouts are so often gibberish. On a lot of occasions even if I change BCLK in BIOS the OS will still show the old value yet the benchmark score will be correct.



Reseating the coolers and mounting the backplates the correct way round really did help!!!


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I'm going to patent this and call it variable independent bus clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously the readouts are so often gibberish. On a lot of occasions even if I change BCLK in BIOS the OS will still show the old value yet the benchmark score will be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Reseating the coolers and mounting the backplates the correct way round really did help!!!


We'll done! That must be a beast!
What cinebench do you get?


----------



## Jimmo

I discovered that turning C states off caused most of my stability issues to evaporate. I had read about this but now I'm a believer.

Now, is anyone able to help with a confusion I have over uncore?
I thought that with Westmere, it is supposed to be 1.5x - 2x the ram multi.

On my UD3R I was setting the RAM multi to either 8x or 10x giving 1600MHz or 2000MHz @ 200 BCLK. Then I have been setting the uncore either 12x - 16x or 15x - 20x respectively.

I decided to go back to stock leaving most settings set to AUTO excepting Vcore, RAM multi and UNCORE multi. I set ram to XMP 1600 with EXTREME preset.
I increased the BCLK slowly up to meet the VCORE overvolt with C STATES off and 8 x 200 BCLK RAM multi then edged the UNCORE multi up to 17.............then 18, then 19 and it still held together. So I don't get it. Maybe my maths is lacking or maybe the IMC (is it?) is about to blow from AUTO over volting. Uncore at 3837MHz seems more than I have seen I think.



Is this too high to be considered safe?


----------



## Wishmaker

So, you are running 1600 MHz ram on that thing. Your RAM clocks are 808.0 x 2 = 1616 MHz. You then decided to manually play with your UNCORE and raise it to a point where it sits at 7679.8 MT/s. This is roughly 3837.9 MHz as shown in the above screenshot.

The rule of thumb for stability is 2:1 which leads to 1616 x 2 =3232MHz. Now if we convert this int MT/s , 6464 which is more than stable on pretty much any X58 system out there with any chip. Having your chip running like this will lead to a decrease in performance far greater than the increase in BCLK. Nobody runs it at the minimum frequency and we all aim to raise it higher. I am running it between 3500 and 3700+ depending on how high my overclock is.

You are running 1600 MHz with an UNCORE meant for 2000 MHz RAM. Stability taken in consideration of course. Can you please run IBT with memory on HIGH or Extreme to see how it holds together? If it passes the first run I would be surprised. My chip to pass IBT at 3700 needs 1.37 QPI and 1.67 on RAM! Which is above the safe voltage. I was IBT-ing at 4650 MHz at one point and it crashed after the 8th run! My RAM is rated at 1600 MHz







.

As long as you do not exceed 1.35V on the QPI, you can run it at over 9000, however, having it stable, that is another matter. You have unlinked certain parts in your overclocking chain which have well defined relationships.


----------



## agentx007

1) Pretty sure Uncore is always in MHz and it can't be changed to MT/s (it's L3 cache frequency, and it operates in MHz not MT/s).
MT/s can be QPI speed, but that's about it (since QPI bus has multiplier of it's own).

2) "2:1" (UncoreRAM), is a rule for Bloomfield.
More Uncore = better.
But you don't need 2:1 on Westmere/Lynnfield, since minimum on them is 3:2.
That way, you can have effective 2000MHz on RAM, with only 3000MHz on Uncore.
Always check L3/IMC performance after going up (because, as stated above, it may not be stable).


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> 1) Pretty sure Uncore is always in MHz and it can't be changed to MT/s (it's L3 cache frequency, and it operates in MHz not MT/s).
> MT/s can be QPI speed, but that's about it (since QPI bus has multiplier of it's own).
> 
> 2) "2:1" (UncoreRAM), is a rule for Bloomfield.
> More Uncore = better.
> But you don't need 2:1 on Westmere/Lynnfield, since minimum on them is 3:2.
> That way, you can have effective 2000MHz on RAM, with only 3000MHz on Uncore.
> Always check L3/IMC performance after going up (because, as stated above, it may not be stable).


I interchanged two things there I should not have. Uncore is always in MHz indeed, I meant to say QPI Link Data Rate which is in MT/s. There is a relationship between the two







.


----------



## Martin778

As I mentioned already on a different forum, I was quite shocked when I used my DMM to measure the actual voltages on different parts on the motherboard, the SR-2 has a few measuring points that come in handy.
Setting the VTT voltage to 1.35V for both CPUs in BIOS resulted in an actual voltage of almost 1.37V and 1.38V on the DMM







same goes for the DRAM voltage - setting it to 1.61 in BIOS gives 1.652V.
Just think about it - setting both voltages on DRAM bank 0 and bank 1 in BIOS to 1.65V would give us an actual voltage of 1.7V+









Believing the readouts from software monitors, even EVGA's own ELEET seems like a nice way to ruin your hardware on this board.

4.4GHz passed IBT and Linx but is not Prime95 stable, I might be pushing the RAM a bit too high at 1800MHz+ and 3600MHz on the NB. Im also running 3+2 channel RAM - slot 3 and 4 @ CPU1 don't work correctly so I decided to run asymmetric on CPU1 to fully utilize my 24GB of RAM.

My score is 1939 @ 180x24, 1800MHz CL11 Kingston HyperX Predator RAM


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> 4.4GHz passed IBT and Linx but is not Prime95 stable, I might be pushing the RAM a bit too high at 1800MHz+ and 3600MHz on the NB. Im also running 3+2 channel RAM - slot 3 and 4 @ CPU1 don't work correctly so I decided to run asymmetric on CPU1 to fully utilize my 24GB of RAM.
> 
> My score is 1939 @ 180x24, 1800MHz CL11 Kingston HyperX Predator RAM


3600mhz on the uncore is very high, even dropping one multiplier or 2 lower will probably provide you with much more stability.


----------



## Martin778

Do you mean the uncore multi or the CPU? SR2's doesn't seem to like high BCLK.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Do you mean the uncore multi or the CPU? SR2's doesn't seem to like high BCLK.


The uncore multi. Go down to 3420 or 3240 and see how stable your overclock is.


----------



## Martin778

Will do







Need to get rid of the old Haswell/Broadwell uncore clocking habit


----------



## chessmyantidrug

General rule of thumb: higher uncore frequency is more performance. As has been said, the minimum ratio for Westmere is 3:2, which more or less allowed the possibility for RAM speeds to exceed 2000 MHz since achieving stability with uncore over 4000 MHz was nigh impossible. I have my RAM currently set to 1600 MHz with uncore at 3600 MHz because it's practically free performance. Only cost is a little more voltage and heat.


----------



## agentx007

Why this chip isn't dead yet : LINK ?
Isn't Westmere suppose to die at ~1,4V QPI ?

Just FYI : I tried 1,52V but it crashed after loading Windows.
~1,5V is "stable".


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> General rule of thumb: higher uncore frequency is more performance. As has been said, the minimum ratio for Westmere is 3:2, which more or less allowed the possibility for RAM speeds to exceed 2000 MHz since achieving stability with uncore over 4000 MHz was nigh impossible. I have my RAM currently set to 1600 MHz with uncore at 3600 MHz because it's practically free performance. Only cost is a little more voltage and heat.


Yep, exactly. Just wanted to make sure in case he was having stability issues that he might be reaching the edge of his uncore speed and dropping it one level could require significantly less volts to be more stable.


----------



## Martin778

I didn't think about it, I only paid attention on keeping the RAM to Uncore ratio at 1:2

I don't know what VTT is considered unhealthy for the Westmeres, it's been said to be from 1.35V and up but Agent's is still running.
The Xeons are cheap to replace but the board certainly isn't so I try to avoid any unnecessary strain on it.


----------



## AlxMrx

I just bought 2 of these sticks: http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/ble8g3d21bce1
If they will run without issues, next month I will buy another stick.


----------



## Wishmaker

For some reason that RAM is not compatible with my RIIIE?


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> For some reason that RAM is not compatible with my RIIIE?


It's not officially compatible with any X58 mainboard, but should run fine


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> So, you are running 1600 MHz ram on that thing. Your RAM clocks are 808.0 x 2 = 1616 MHz. You then decided to manually play with your UNCORE and raise it to a point where it sits at 7679.8 MT/s. This is roughly 3837.9 MHz as shown in the above screenshot.
> 
> The rule of thumb for stability is 2:1 which leads to 1616 x 2 =3232MHz. Now if we convert this int MT/s , 6464 which is more than stable on pretty much any X58 system out there with any chip. Having your chip running like this will lead to a decrease in performance far greater than the increase in BCLK. Nobody runs it at the minimum frequency and we all aim to raise it higher. I am running it between 3500 and 3700+ depending on how high my overclock is.
> 
> You are running 1600 MHz with an UNCORE meant for 2000 MHz RAM. Stability taken in consideration of course. Can you please run IBT with memory on HIGH or Extreme to see how it holds together? If it passes the first run I would be surprised. My chip to pass IBT at 3700 needs 1.37 QPI and 1.67 on RAM! Which is above the safe voltage. I was IBT-ing at 4650 MHz at one point and it crashed after the 8th run! My RAM is rated at 1600 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As long as you do not exceed 1.35V on the QPI, you can run it at over 9000, however, having it stable, that is another matter. You have unlinked certain parts in your overclocking chain which have well defined relationships.


Over clocked to 4.65 GHZ, I'm running most of the voltages on AUTO so was a bit concerned about QPI/Vtt so manually set it to 1.335Volts. So I did 10 runs of IBT at HIGH setting as it won't run on Very high as I am using 6Gb RAM.
Temps were holding at about 75 deg with an occasional peak of 80 Deg.



I did another IBT run at 4.65Ghz with QPI/VTT 1.355 Volts at NB/UNCORE 3837 MHz and RAM at 1616 Mhz CL 8 8 8 24 88 triple channel. Best Cinebench CPU of 1089.



Seems stable. What do you reckon?


----------



## Wishmaker

Run it minimum 10 times and to be safe 20 on high







. I will pop the champagne after







. I also get 80 GFLOPS on that test set up and you barely get 67 , hmm...


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Run it minimum 10 times and to be safe 20 on high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will pop the champagne after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I also get 80 GFLOPS on that test set up and you barely get 67 , hmm...


i'm a beginner ............

The re-boots are doing my head in though!

My QPI is 7200, could that be too low or will the next multi be un-achievable?


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> i'm a beginner ............
> 
> The re-boots are doing my head in though!
> 
> My QPI is 7200, could that be too low or will the next multi be un-achievable?


7200 MT/s is a good enough value. Next one may prove unstable on the 1.355V choice. Test the current one for stability monitor voltages and temps. Move from there. Just because it passes CB it will not be stable.


----------



## Jimmo

Yeah cheers. CB is a good indicator whether you're close or not. I've had a LOT of crashes and reboots playing with settings and voltages trying to hone in on stability.
There are quite a few linked settings that can go out of whack when you alter one thing. I'm getting there slowly. It is hard to back down from a very high apparently 'fast setup'. The BSODs, freezes and BIOS resetting to factory default by itself encourages research and patience.

I was thinking of getting some 2133MHz ram but I'm not sure that the expense will provide much in the way of performance increase.
The 6 Gb I am using doesn't seem like quite enough though.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Yeah cheers. CB is a good indicator whether you're close or not. I've had a LOT of crashes and reboots playing with settings and voltages trying to hone in on stability.
> There are quite a few linked settings that can go out of whack when you alter one thing. I'm getting there slowly. It is hard to back down from a very high apparently 'fast setup'. The BSODs, freezes and BIOS resetting to factory default by itself encourages research and patience.
> 
> I was thinking of getting some 2133MHz ram but I'm not sure that the expense will provide much in the way of performance increase.
> The 6 Gb I am using doesn't seem like quite enough though.


I can't stress enough how good these sticks work on our X58 platforms;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ballistix-Tactical-Low-Profile-16GB-8GBx2-DDR3-1600-1-35v-BLT2K8G3D1608ET3LX0-/192145743224

These will easily overclock to 2000+mhz at CL9 1.5v no problem. Plus they are dual rank, 8gb, low profile sticks.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I can't stress enough how good these sticks work on our X58 platforms;
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ballistix-Tactical-Low-Profile-16GB-8GBx2-DDR3-1600-1-35v-BLT2K8G3D1608ET3LX0-/192145743224
> 
> These will easily overclock to 2000+mhz at CL9 1.5v no problem. Plus they are dual rank, 8gb, low profile sticks.


yeah, can't wait to see how the 2x 8GB Ballistix Elite 2133 will perform on my system. I bought them on amazon for 59€ each


----------



## agentx007

This is my "W3680" : LINK
CPU-z "thinks" it's 980X, but it's not, since this is a Xeon thread after all


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I can't stress enough how good these sticks work on our X58 platforms;
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ballistix-Tactical-Low-Profile-16GB-8GBx2-DDR3-1600-1-35v-BLT2K8G3D1608ET3LX0-/192145743224
> 
> These will easily overclock to 2000+mhz at CL9 1.5v no problem. Plus they are dual rank, 8gb, low profile sticks.


So my X58 UD3R with 4 RAM slots will run 8 GB sticks??


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> This is my "W3680" : LINK
> CPU-z "thinks" it's 980X, but it's not, since this is a Xeon thread after all


Nice







How long have you been running you NB QPI at 1.508 volts?


----------



## agentx007

@Jimmo
In theory (with latest BIOS), yes 48GB should be doable (may require higher VTT).

Disable Power limits for more GFLOPS








Also, watch out for temps.

I ran it for few tests, and I didn't run it at 1,5V it ran 1,47V by multimeter for ~20 minutes







(on the screen shot above).

Now testing lower voltage because CPU gets too hot on 4,2GHz (I'm using Intel BOX tower cooler).


----------



## Jimmo

Awesome cheers!


----------



## agentx007

IBT @ 4098MHz (UnCore 3512MHz with DDR3 1758MHz CL8 [3x2GB + 3x4GB]) : LINK

Rampage II Extreme Voltage check :
_Load Line Calibration = OFF/Disabled_
*Voltage* || *BIOS* || *Software* || *Multimeter*
*Vcore* || *1,4V* || *1,38V* || *1,42V*
*QPI/DRAM* || *1,4V* || *1,4V* || *1,43V*
*CPU PLL* || *1,86V* || *1,86V* || *1,88V*
*DRAM* || *1,66V* || *1,65V* || *1,67V*
*ICH* || *1,26V* || *1,23V* || *1,26V*


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> So my X58 UD3R with 4 RAM slots will run 8 GB sticks??


As agent said, yes in theory, with latest BIOS you should run 8GB sticks. The reason why there is no official compatibility is because there were only 4GB DIMMs when X58 came out.
I'm pretty sure my Gene II can run 8GB sticks since I tried some months ago a 2x8GB TridentX of a friend


----------



## xenkw0n

All x58 systems can run 8gb sticks. All of them - i7 920? No problem. You can google the specifics but theyll all theroetically run 8gb sticks.

Just have to be careful of the tRFC... single rank 8gb (1rx8 specifically) sticks will need a higher tRFC.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> All x58 systems can run 8gb sticks. All of them i7 920? No problem. You can google the specifics but theyll all theroetically run 8gb sticks.


Ok great thanks. I know that there can be compatibility issues in general throughout the industry between boards an ram but that makes it a bit clearer.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> All x58 systems can run 8gb sticks. All of them i7 920? No problem. You can google the specifics but theyll all theroetically run 8gb sticks.


Problem with going 24GB+ (3x8GB, 6x4GB), is DRAM Frequency and/or UnCore you can reach.
I don't kow how good scaling is with 3x8GB, but I know 3x4GB+3x2GB (both Dual Ranks) ain't easy to OC.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Ok great thanks. I know that there can be compatibility issues in general throughout the industry between boards an ram but that makes it a bit clearer.


X58 is pretty good with ram compatibility from my experience. I've tried many different sticks, ones not designed for X58, and they run fine. I'm using KLEVV Genuine modules right now which are specifically designed for Haswell and they run great. Playing around with settings right now finding a sweet spot for 2100mhz 9-10-9-27 @ ~1.55v DRAM. Again, these are single rank 4gb modules, would require similar tRFC to those dual rank 8gb Crucial sticks I referenced.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Problem with going 24GB+ (3x8GB, 6x4GB), is DRAM Frequency and/or UnCore you can reach.
> I don't kow how good scaling is with 3x8GB, but I know 3x4G+3x2GB ain't easy to OC.


That's actually even more of a benefit of using 3x8gb sticks to get to 24gb instead of 6x4gb... It does indeed put a lot less stress on the IMC and you can hit higher frequencies at tighter timings typically with only 3 sticks populated, even if they are 8gb.










This is all why I was recently posting about running memory at 2100mhz on X58 for a 24/7 overclock. I don't want to stress my board because I want this system to last a lot longer but if it's not a big deal then I would definitely keep my memory at that speed instead of 1800mhz. I'm running 6x4gb sticks too while achieving these speeds/timings.


----------



## Martin778

You always want as few RAM sticks as possible, just enough to fully utilize all the channels your motherboard has to offer - Dual, Triple or Quad.
Shame that my SR-2 won't do Hexa anymore, or maybe it does but it doesn't use the ram inserted there.

Agent, what is your PCH/chipset voltage @ 3.8GHz uncore?


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Agent, what is your PCH/chipset voltage @ 3.8GHz uncore?


ICH = PCH/Chipset = x58
Voltage* = 1,25V-1,28V
*depending on who you ask (BIOS/Software/Multimeter)

I'm cooling chipset with small ASUS fan from other MB ("just in case").

PS. UnCore has nothing to do with X58 chipset and more with VTT or DRAM/QPI (in my case since I have ASUS board).

Chipset (X58) is interested more in QPI Speed/Clock.


----------



## Martin778

Thanks, I'm trying 4.44GHz but so far without luck - getting IRQL not less or equal BSODs.
Even on SmallFFT's in P95 so I guess the Uncore/CPU's need more juice or just won't do more.

I wish I had more multiplier options


----------



## Jimmo

The muddy water is clearing.....









Would you lose any effective performance going from 3 slots triple channel low overclock to 2 slots dual channel higher overclock on X58?


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Thanks, I'm trying 4.44GHz but so far without luck - getting IRQL not less or equal BSODs.
> Even on SmallFFT's in P95 so I guess the Uncore/CPU's need more juice or just won't do more.
> 
> I wish I had more multiplier options


You know, Uncore can be set to 1.5x RAM speed on 32nm, right ?
Pick 1600MHz DRAM + 3200MHz Uncore and see if boots to Windows.

If you must, go for 1866MHz+ on DRAM and 3000Mz on Uncore.
+ Check QPI Frequency and lower it to "Slow Mode" if lowest frequency setting is still too high.


----------



## Jimmo

I manage 1616MHz DRAM + 3837 MHz Uncore without too much problem. 1.355 QPI/VTT.

1616MHz DRAM + 3635 MHz Uncore without too much problem. 1.335 QPI/VTT 10 runs IBT in high as only 6GB ram


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> I manage 1616MHz DRAM + 3837 MHz Uncore without too much problem. 1.355 QPI/Vtt


Yeah... try to repeat that feat with another 3x4GB ram kit on top of 6GB you already have









I did 3900MHz on Uncore with 18GB @ 1950MHz RAM (in 6 sticks), BUT you can forget about stability and on top of that only 8GB were visible/usable in Windows : LINK
Oh, and that was with 1,47V on QPI/VTT (by multimeter).


----------



## Jimmo

I detect a challenge..........you know, theres going to be that acrid smell of burning plastic and copper


----------



## Martin778

If I bump my VTT to 1.4V+ I will lose 4-8GB of RAM, the controller doesn't like it.

I will try the 1.5 ratio. So far 3600 NB / 3240 QPI / 4320 CPU / 1800 RAM seems to be the max.
Maybe the RAM is just clocked to high for 6x4, no idea.


----------



## agentx007

What exact memory are you using ?
I got 2000MHz CL9 kits standard DDR3.

Have you tried 3600MHz Uncore with 1600MHz RAM ?
I always try to keep Uncore between 2:1 and freq. equall to Core Frequency.

But going under 2:1 may be crucial for stability on high capacity/high frequency DRAM.


----------



## Martin778

6x4gb Kingston HyperX Predator, 2133 CL11.







Running on CR1.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Yeah... try to repeat that feat with another 3x4GB ram kit on top of 6GB you already have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did 3900MHz on Uncore with 18GB @ 1950MHz RAM (in 6 sticks), BUT you can forget about stability and on top of that only 8GB were visible/usable in Windows : LINK
> Oh, and that was with 1,47V on QPI/VTT (by multimeter).


I've only got three sticks of 2Gb 1600Mhz but I went 4.74GHz @ 1.487Volts. 1648 Ram CL8 - 3914 MHz NB @ 1.395Volts QPI/VTT. No I'm not trying IBT











New 24/7?


----------



## Martin778

I'm trying something else, 22x200BCLK and no Speedstep/Turbo/Cstates. 1.36V core on both CPU's. VTT around 1.35V.

So far it passed IBT and passed 20x LinX. Just testing the CPU's so RAM is downlocked to 1200MHz C10 CR2 and NB to 2400MHz. QPI is at 3600.

Funny to see how my CineBench score scales nicely, scoring 1794 on 4.2GHz and 1858 on 4.4GHz but IBT/LinX both display only like 60 GFLOPS which is roughly the performance of a single Xeon.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I'm trying something else, 22x200BCLK and no Speedstep/Turbo/Cstates. 1.36V core on both CPU's. VTT around 1.35V.
> 
> So far it passed IBT and passed 20x LinX. Just testing the CPU's so RAM is downlocked to 1200MHz C10 CR2 and NB to 2400MHz. QPI is at 3600.
> 
> Funny to see how my CineBench score scales nicely, scoring 1794 on 4.2GHz and 1858 on 4.4GHz but IBT/LinX both display only like 60 GFLOPS which is roughly the performance of a single Xeon.


I know you have an SR2 there and the whole setup is different to mine but every time I turn on turbo or C states I have heaps of trouble with stability and high clocks.


----------



## Martin778

Yeah, I will get rid of both. So far the SR-2 seems to run well on 200 BCLK.

I did a test in Cinebench R15 with the Uncore/RAM frequency:

a) 200x21, 1200MHz CL10 CR2 RAM, 2400 uncore = 1794 points
b) 200x22, everything else as above = 1848 points
c) 200x22, 1600Mhz CL10 CR2 RAM, 2400 uncore = 1880 points

So roughly a 3% increase for adding 200Mhz on the CPU and another 1,73% difference by bumping up the RAM speed by 400Mhz.


----------



## AlxMrx

Wow guys, these Ballistix Elite 2133 are awesome!
Running them with ease @ 2008 MHz, 9-9-9-27, and 1.50V. Lowered the uncore by 2 steps to 3731, stressing right now with IBT very high, 10 passes ok right now.

And I feel I can still go up with freq or tighten timings...


----------



## AlxMrx

Here we go



Now I'll sell my old ram and will buy another 8GB stick with the money


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Wow guys, these Ballistix Elite 2133 are awesome!
> Running them with ease @ 2008 MHz, 9-9-9-27, and 1.50V. Lowered the uncore by 2 steps to 3731, stressing right now with IBT very high, 10 passes ok right now.
> 
> And I feel I can still go up with freq or tighten timings...


Very nice! Yes, these Crucial DIMMs are top quality


----------



## AlxMrx

I've noticed more stability even with the cpu overclock (from 4,43 to 4,45 with same voltage). My question now is: would I get this stability adding one more 8GB DIMM for a 24GB total??


----------



## Martin778

Crazy stuff, my SR-2 won't address or boot from memory in the middle 2 slots @ CPU1 yet it does recognize the DIMM and clearly runs in Hexa Channel








(loose timings/ram speed not important now







)

This is 3+2 channel RAM:


And this is Hexa channel:


I upped my RAM to 2000MHz CL11 and beat my Cinebench R15 score, 1959 now.


----------



## hasan291

Quick question with my x5660

With everything on auto, no overclock. I try changing ram speed from 1333 to 1600, and it wont boot. Used to work fine on my i7 920.

Is this normal? Am I right in thinking the xeon does not support a memory strap/multiplier higher than the stock 1333?
Thanks!


----------



## agentx007

What memory ?

Depending on AUTO settings, it may not boot without manually selecting timings/Uncore or at least XMP profile from SPD.
Just because something worked on 45nm, doesn't mean "AUTO" settings will work for 32nm.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasan291*
> 
> Quick question with my x5660
> 
> With everything on auto, no overclock. I try changing ram speed from 1333 to 1600, and it wont boot. Used to work fine on my i7 920.
> 
> Is this normal? Am I right in thinking the xeon does not support a memory strap/multiplier higher than the stock 1333?
> Thanks!


The X5600 series only work with x10, 1333mhz RAM multiplier. They can use higher RAM frequency but you need to adjust the bclk and manually set the timings. For 1600Mhz you need 160 bclk. Remember to lower the cpu, qpi, and uncore multipliers to keep everything else stock.

With the W versions you can select 1600Mhz but these are more expensive and perform exactly the same as the X5600s.


----------



## xenkw0n

Yea you can't use a memory multiplier more than 10 with X56xx chips so if your bclk is 133 the highest you can get your memory speed is 1333mhz. 160 = 1600mhz, etc.


----------



## hasan291

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> What memory ?
> 
> Depending on AUTO settings, it may not boot without manually selecting timings/Uncore or at least XMP profile from SPD.
> Just because something worked on 45nm, doesn't mean "AUTO" settings will work for 32nm.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> The X5600 series only work with x10, 1333mhz RAM multiplier. They can use higher RAM frequency but you need to adjust the bclk and manually set the timings. For 1600Mhz you need 160 bclk. Remember to lower the cpu, qpi, and uncore multipliers to keep everything else stock.
> 
> With the W versions you can select 1600Mhz but these are more expensive and perform exactly the same as the X5600s.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Yea you can't use a memory multiplier more than 10 with X56xx chips so if your bclk is 133 the highest you can get your memory speed is 1333mhz. 160 = 1600mhz, etc.


Ah, I see. Not a problem, just wanted to test and see what happens.
Overclocking will soon begin


----------



## AlxMrx

It's ridiculous how you can get a higher freq with the same 1.50V with this Crucial ram.
Running right now 2076 MHz 9-9-9-27 (stock rated XMP is 2133 11-11-11-27 @ 1.65V), passed 20 IBT very high, 1048 cb score.
IBT GFlops is 85-86 with 4.45 GHz, with my previous G.Skill ram I could barely reach 80


----------



## xxpenguinxx

With my sticks I hit the bclk limits around 2140 mhz . Even on my old AMD Phenom II Thuban I was doing 2176 mhz with them which is quite impressive on that CPU.


----------



## AlxMrx

Yeah, step by step I would try to reach a stable ram freq around 2100 and more


----------



## xenkw0n

They are simply amazing sticks if you try manually overclocking them. I was able to hit 2100mhz 9-9-9-27 1T at ~1.5-1.54v DRAM 3x8gb setup when using them on my X58 system.


----------



## hasan291

Any guesses if hitting 2000 on my 3x2gb dominator gt C8 would be possible?

Could never do it with my 920, would be interesting to see now.

It seems you guys do also run dual channel ram...is it better to go 2x8gb / 2x4gb than 3x2gb / 3x4gb, say if I was to upgrade in the future.


----------



## Jimmo

Bought a set of these
http://www.corsair.com/en-ww/vengeance-pro-series-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr3-dram-2400mhz-c11-memory-kit-cmy16gx3m2a2400c11r
Got to 2030 but still playing with timings


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasan291*
> 
> Any guesses if hitting *2000 on my 3x2gb* dominator gt C8 would be possible?
> 
> Could never do it with my 920, would be interesting to see now.
> 
> It seems you guys do also run dual channel ram...is it better to go 2x8gb / 2x4gb than 3x2gb / 3x4gb, say if I was to upgrade in the future.


My REALLY old score from first time I had LGA 1366 platform (September 2010, platform was selled in 2012 working up to that point, btw.) : LINK
I do not remember how much QPI/DRAM I had to set to make this score...
Oh, and that's not my highest OC on that CPU


----------



## hasan291

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> My REALLY old score from first time I had LGA 1366 platform (September 2010, platform was selled in 2012 working up to that point, btw.) : LINK
> I do not remember how much QPI/DRAM I had to set to make this score...
> Oh, and that's not my highest OC on that CPU


Sweet. Love some old XP benchmark screenshots









Yeah I'll go for it sometime, should easy what with the 1.5xRam speed uncore requirement instead of 2x on bloomfield.


----------



## voxson5

Hi all,

Somewhat on topic question









I am looking to do a little project build for my nephew by putting my RIIIG + x5670 into a hollowed out original xbox case. The board will fit easily, but I am just looking for ideas on small space cooling solutions, psu & gfx card to use ( don't have spares for these so will be looking for cheap second hand stuff).

Cheers


----------



## AlxMrx

Well, after 2 days of testing, I landed here: http://valid.x86.fr/n34xsd
Already passed 20 IBT very high, doing right now some hours of prime95. Next I'll switch offset and C-states on and test in game.

Funny things are:

- I wasn't able to achieve 4.5GHz with my old G.Skill unless using at least 1.425 vcore
- This ram XMP profile @ 2133 is: 11-11-11-27 1.65V (I'm using 1.50V)
- I'm not sure, but I remember someone saying some pages ago in this topic that X58 system's max memory freq is around 2050/2075, can't find it right now
- Even with this high ram freq, I'm using 1.35V on QPI/VTT
- My mainboard itself max supported memory freq is 2000

Also, I'm still wondering if I can have this stability if I will add another 8GB DIMM. Should I stick to 16GB or give the 24GB a try?


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Well, after 2 days of testing, I landed here: http://valid.x86.fr/n34xsd
> Already passed 20 IBT very high, doing right now some hours of prime95. Next I'll switch offset and C-states on and test in game.
> 
> Funny things are:
> 
> - I wasn't able to achieve 4.5GHz with my old G.Skill unless using at least 1.425 vcore
> - This ram XMP profile @ 2133 is: 11-11-11-27 1.65V (I'm using 1.50V)
> - I'm not sure, but I remember someone saying some pages ago in this topic that X58 system's max memory freq is around 2050/2075, can't find it right now
> - Even with this high ram freq, I'm using 1.35V on QPI/VTT
> - My mainboard itself max supported memory freq is 2000
> 
> Also, I'm still wondering if I can have this stability if I will add another 8GB DIMM. Should I stick to 16GB or give the 24GB a try?


You must have a really nice board/chip to hit frequencies like that at voltages so low. 3800mhz uncore? 8ghz QPI?

If it's possible can you detail all the values you have manually changed on your board?... Maybe pictures of the different sections? I'm really curious to see how far off I am from all the voltages and settings you're using.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> You must have a really nice board/chip to hit frequencies like that at voltages so low. 3800mhz uncore? 8ghz QPI?
> 
> If it's possible can you detail all the values you have manually changed on your board?... Maybe pictures of the different sections? I'm really curious to see how far off I am from all the voltages and settings you're using.


Yes, 3790 uncore and 7940 QPI.
I will take some pictures of BIOS settings later, testing with prime at the moment, 3 hours and half already passed


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Yes, 3790 uncore and 7940 QPI.
> I will take some pictures of BIOS settings later, testing with prime at the moment, 3 hours and half already passed


You should play the lotto!!


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> You must have a really nice board/chip to hit frequencies like that at voltages so low. 3800mhz uncore? 8ghz QPI?
> 
> If it's possible can you detail all the values you have manually changed on your board?... Maybe pictures of the different sections? I'm really curious to see how far off I am from all the voltages and settings you're using.


----------



## Martin778

Do you need to increase the ICH voltage?
BTW, someone here has shown strange (very low) temp readings from certain cores on his Xeons, I can tell you that mine have the same thing, both of them.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Do you need to increase the ICH voltage?
> BTW, someone here has shown strange (very low) temp readings from certain cores on his Xeons, I can tell you that mine have the same thing, both of them.


Well, actually my ICH voltage is set to the lowest possible. Maybe I could have set it to auto, but everything has always gone fine with those voltages


----------



## hasan291

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Do you need to increase the ICH voltage?
> BTW, someone here has shown strange (very low) temp readings from certain cores on his Xeons, I can tell you that mine have the same thing, both of them.


Yes, my core #3 is about 10 cooler all the time. Sensor calibrated wrong most likely.

On my x5660, if I set multi to auto or 23, it uses 21x and boosts 2 cores to 23. I know its answered many times but cant find it.
How do I use the 23x always, and would that be better.

edit: disabled cpu turbo power limit, using constant 23x now seems fine.

Also LLC enabled is safe on this xeon right? I always use it, but saw someone say otherwise..Thanks!









Current clock: 160x23, 1.15v vcore in bios, LLC on, 1.20v QPI


----------



## Martin778

I raised my Vcore a bit and the temps dropped, well f... me sideways. After 20 minutes of torturing with LinX 0.6.5 I barely hit 70*C peak on the first core on CPU0 and we are talking about 1.36-1.38V.

And thats even with 1 AC heating up the AIO on top. Really what is this magic?








I have a hardware sensor on my SR-2 that shows the CPU temp on the POST LED display and it confirms the readings from CoreTemp.

4.4GHz stable seems way out of reach, though. Crashes within 3 minutes of LinX.



Maybe I'm stumbling on too low RAM voltage but man, I had it set to 1.60 and 1.61V and my DMM was reading 1.65V already. Not really keen to set it to 1.65 in BIOS now...


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I raised my Vcore a bit and the temps dropped, well f... me sideways. After 20 minutes of torturing with LinX 0.6.5 I barely hit 70*C peak on the first core on CPU0 and we are talking about 1.36-1.38V.
> 
> And thats even with 1 AC heating up the AIO on top. Really what is this magic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a hardware sensor on my SR-2 that shows the CPU temp on the POST LED display and it confirms the readings from CoreTemp.
> 
> 4.4GHz stable seems way out of reach, though. Crashes within 3 minutes of LinX.


You are benching the lightest way possible. Real men test like this


----------



## Martin778

Well I always had the experience with LinX hitting the CPU the hardest, gonna try IBT then, I have it too.

I just need to keep an eye which CPU is which, they are mislabeled like hell on the SR-2. Some progs will see CPU1 as CPU0 and vice versa.


----------



## DragonQ

My system seems stable at 188 BCLK with 10x RAM multiplier but not at 191 BCLK. Seems odd such a tiny difference would start causing crashes in games, especially when the RAM is rated for 1.5 V and I have it at 1.58 V. I can only find one reviewer who tried to overclock the RAM and they got it to 2200 MHz with just a small voltage bump, no timing changes. Maybe I have a duff set? I might try upping the QPI voltage or something and see if that works. What's the best stress test for RAM overclocking these days?


----------



## Martin778

IBT on "very high" is still pathetic. 63*C peak







I've prevented the other CPU being used by IBT through task manager to make it fair and not heat up the LC by the AC that's still mounted on the other CPU.








The TIM is some crappy CoolerMaster from years ago, probably dug up from the junk drawer








With TG Kryonaut the temps should be even better.

The fans on the H115i now spin at 1400RPM and the pump is set to max, 1400RPM being about the max speed you can let those fans spin at.

Enabling Corsair's performance mode makes you look like this:


These stock Corsair fans aren't loud but simply SCREAM on high RPM, just like a server case do, albeit with a lower pitched noise.


----------



## hasan291

So on this x58 platform, would you say 10 passes of IBT with max ram deems a stable overclock and should be done with it?

None of that prime 12+ hour stuff?


----------



## Martin778

Think about the electricity bill !!!11!!!11! I have dual Xeons








I'm not doing any critical work stuff on this rig so if it freezes or BSOD's even after passing IBT/Linx won't be an issue, I will then look back at the OC settings.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> I manage 1616MHz DRAM + 3837 MHz Uncore without too much problem. 1.355 QPI/Vtt
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... try to repeat that feat with another 3x4GB ram kit on top of 6GB you already have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did 3900MHz on Uncore with 18GB @ 1950MHz RAM (in 6 sticks), BUT you can forget about stability and on top of that only 8GB were visible/usable in Windows : LINK
> Oh, and that was with 1,47V on QPI/VTT (by multimeter).
Click to expand...

Im running 6 sticks 18Gigs at 1600mhz with unicore at 3800 with cpu at 4600mhz and its stable i do use 1.46 vcore and 1.41 qpi.


----------



## Martin778

How long has it been running on 1.41 VTT?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> How long has it been running on 1.41 VTT?


months


----------



## Martin778

Good to know, I start losing RAM when I push my VTT above 1.37V...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Good to know, I start losing RAM when I push my VTT above 1.37V...


suprising i never lose ram unless i over tighten my waterblock only thing happens to me is im unstable if i dont have enough qpi and i need to tune it more might drop it down to 4.5 to save some vcore and run slightly less unicore. ITs my backup computer that does plex/file server so hardly ever hits full vcore unless its transcoding using offset right now and so far its been stable my board can be very picky using offset. I believe these cpus are atleast as tough as the 2600ks series as they are on the same die shrink maybe even stronger.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasan291*
> 
> So on this x58 platform, would you say 10 passes of IBT with max ram deems a stable overclock and should be done with it?
> 
> None of that prime 12+ hour stuff?


Well, I do 20 IBT passes very high as a first check for stability. Then I do at least 3-4 hours of prime95 before gaming for some days.
If everything is still fine after all these passes, I do an overnight with prime95 for a 12+ hours, and then 2 memtest passes to check ram stability


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasan291*
> 
> So on this x58 platform, would you say 10 passes of IBT with max ram deems a stable overclock and should be done with it?
> 
> None of that prime 12+ hour stuff?


Stable enough to bench with, but not stable enough for daily use. 20+ is usually what I do.


----------



## hasan291

I see. Guess it makes sense to only do the longer testing once you reach your final desired overclock.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasan291*
> 
> I see. Guess it makes sense to only do the longer testing once you reach your final desired overclock.


Exactly, that's the way I do it. There is no sense to stress 12+ hours for every step up in your oc


----------



## Jimmo

32GB is a challenge.....


----------



## Wishmaker

Y'all pull more GFLOPS than me







. My NB frequency is at at 2x my ram to make sure it is stable








. I almost pulled the trigger last night on cl10 2k memory







. Must resist!


----------



## xenkw0n

Ha! Just get some of those Crucial sticks and run them at cl9 2k @ 1.5v


----------



## Martin778

Passed 2h Prime95 @ 195x22. I lowered the RAM to 1540MHz CL11 and it goes, uncore is at 3120MHz. QPI at 3510.
On of the 3 is the main source of headaches.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Ha! Just get some of those Crucial sticks and run them at cl9 2k @ 1.5v


----------



## Martin778

The part numbers would have been handy


----------



## AlxMrx

BLE8G3D21BCE1.16FN


----------



## Martin778

Crucial Ballistix Elite 2133 it is then. My Corsair H115i is waking up after 24h hours of TIM settling in and using the ear-piercing performance fan curve








Even with it getting hot air blown from the AC on the rad it still keeps a 10*C+ lead over the pimped out Tuniq.


----------



## xenkw0n

You also want to look into finding some of these. They operate at basically identical frequencies/timings;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ballistix-Tactical-Low-Profile-16GB-8GBx2-DDR3-1600-1-35v-BLT2K8G3D1608ET3LX0-/192145743224

Crucial Ballsitix Tactical Low Profile

SPECIFICALLY the Low Profile sticks. Yellow... low profile... 1.35v... These are just as good as the elite's.


----------



## Lundy

Since ram topic is brought up, and I'm actually looking to get faster ram.. I was wondering if this would be an ok buy:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231585

I have a asus rampage III gene and it supports up to 2200 on the ram. I could just tweak the ram settings down to suit me. Or should I just straight up buy lower voltage rated ram?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Since ram topic is brought up, and I'm actually looking to get faster ram.. I was wondering if this would be an ok buy:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231585
> 
> I have a asus rampage III gene and it supports up to 2200 on the ram. I could just tweak the ram settings down to suit me. Or should I just straight up buy low profile rated ram?


8gb of ram is low now a days, go for 2x8gb if you could. 3x4gb or ideally 3x8gb.


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 8gb of ram is low now a days, go for 2x8gb if you could. 3x4gb or ideally 3x8gb.


Will it be harder to keep stable if I run 8gig over 4gig sticks?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Will it be harder to keep stable if I run 8gig over 4gig sticks?


Depends on the cpu, my x5675, not an issue. I use 1.25v VTT running 3x8gb 2005MHz CL11 and 3600Mhz uncore.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Will it be harder to keep stable if I run 8gig over 4gig sticks?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the cpu, my x5675, not an issue. I use 1.25v VTT running 3x8gb 2005MHz CL11 and 3600Mhz uncore.
Click to expand...

I agree if you keep unicore between 3200-3600 seems to not need a big boost once you go up to 3700+ seems like it needs 1.35+ will also depend on each cpu/board my asus/xeon requires 1.41 to run 6 chips at 1600mhz with unicore at 3800mhz and cpu at 4600mhz im gonna drop it down some to cut temps back some.


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Depends on the cpu, my x5675, not an issue. I use 1.25v VTT running 3x8gb 2005MHz CL11 and 3600Mhz uncore.


Thats pretty impressive, I have a x5660. It's pretty hard to get 3 sticks of good ram so if I do get 2 8gig sticks I'd have to spend a lot more money just to get 1 more stick because they are almost always sold in pairs. I guess I could just run in dual channel


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> You also want to look into finding some of these. They operate at basically identical frequencies/timings;
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ballistix-Tactical-Low-Profile-16GB-8GBx2-DDR3-1600-1-35v-BLT2K8G3D1608ET3LX0-/192145743224
> 
> Crucial Ballsitix Tactical Low Profile
> 
> SPECIFICALLY the Low Profile sticks. Yellow... low profile... 1.35v... These are just as good as the elite's.


For some reason, that Tactical ram costs more than the Elite on Amazon here in Italy. That's why I decided to buy the Elite one. 60€ vs 75€

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Since ram topic is brought up, and I'm actually looking to get faster ram.. I was wondering if this would be an ok buy:
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231585
> 
> I have a asus rampage III gene and it supports up to 2200 on the ram. I could just tweak the ram settings down to suit me. Or should I just straight up buy lower voltage rated ram?


I have an Asus Rampage II Gene, which by the manual supports up to 2000. But, as I said above, I'm running my new ram @ 2166 without any stability issue.
But I should also say that I didn't achieve this speed with my old G.Skill, and I tried different versions (Trident, Ripjaws, Ares)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Will it be harder to keep stable if I run 8gig over 4gig sticks?


Again, I have more stability now with 8GB sticks than with every 4GB sticks I tried before


----------



## Jimmo

QPI/VTT 1.375Volts

RAM 1.68Volts

I have 1 more 8GB stick of Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400 CL11 RAM and 1 more slot in the motherboard. Its supposed to support triple channel with 4 sticks. It does report triple channel with 4 sticks of other ram but I can't get this last stick to work at 10x multi for 2000MHz. It'll work at 8x multi for 1600MHz. Just.
Tried 1.47Volts QPI and various loose timings but barely boots into windows.
The above runs IBT very high stable. QPI of 3000 or less doesn't help.

Any ideas?


----------



## hasan291

@AlxMrx

Seeing as you use LLC, do you notice any voltage spikes?
And are you going to try switching to offset mode?


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasan291*
> 
> @AlxMrx
> 
> Seeing as you use LLC, do you notice any voltage spikes?
> And are you going to try switching to offset mode?


This may prove interesting as I have Llc on and offset. Or dynamic voltage as my board calls it. Voltage & heat does fluctuate under full load but hard too see or measure with out a multimeter. Should I leave LLC and offset on at the same time?


----------



## hasan291

I think its only the synthetic benchmarks which may draw more voltage when using offset/adaptive mode. Like mentioned in the skylake/kaby lake overclocking guides.
I didnt think it would apply on x58, but when I did some IBT while using offset mode, the voltage did increase by a bit, maybe 0.05-0.1v. Cant remember exactly.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 8gb of ram is low now a days, go for 2x8gb if you could. 3x4gb or ideally 3x8gb.


I'm still running 6GB's of RAM and I game at 2560x1440 144Hz and never ran into any problems. Fury X stock and X5660 @ 4.2GHz.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> I have 1 more 8GB stick of Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400 CL11 RAM and 1 more slot in the motherboard.
> Any ideas?


Yes.
Stick with 3x8GB and never look back.
Go for 32GB only if you actually need it (rendering/picute editor stuff).
I'm saying this as a LGA 1366 6 slot/18GB user.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasan291*
> 
> @AlxMrx
> 
> Seeing as you use LLC, do you notice any voltage spikes?
> And are you going to try switching to offset mode?


Yes, already switched to offset, it's set to 0.25V. Voltage stays between 1.208 and 1.416, but only goes up there under stress or benchmark, in gaming usage I got 1.38/1.40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> I'm still running 6GB's of RAM and I game at 2560x1440 144Hz and never ran into any problems. Fury X stock and X5660 @ 4.2GHz.


Well, I had 6GB but when BF1 was out I couldn't play it, that's why I decided to increase it


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Yes.
> Stick with 3x8GB and never look back.
> Go for 32GB only if you actually need it (rendering/picute editor stuff).
> I'm saying this as a LGA 1366 6 slot/18GB user.


We'll I made do with 12GB for years so 24 is going to be plenty. I can drop back to 1600MHz if I find I really need it for something.
I might find a use for them all in a X79/X99 in a later project.
So you run 6x3gb?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> We'll I made do with 12GB for years so 24 is going to be plenty. I can drop back to 1600MHz if I find I really need it for something.
> I might find a use for them all in a X79/X99 in a later project.
> So you run 6x3gb?


Probably 3x2gb and 3x4gb together. I ran 12gb recently, but the newest Tomb Raider used a lot of ram, had plenty of running low on system memory errors. Bought 3x8gb for $150 CAD, everything runs smooth now.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Probably 3x2gb and 3x4gb together. I ran 12gb recently, but the newest Tomb Raider used a lot of ram, had plenty of running low on system memory errors. Bought 3x8gb for $150 CAD, everything runs smooth now.


Yes but of course. Do you know why my system won't run 4x8gb @2000mhz but will do 3x8gb @ 2000mhz or 4x8gb @ 1600mhz?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

No idea sorry, weird though.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Yes but of course. Do you know why my system won't run 4x8gb @2000mhz but will do 3x8gb @ 2000mhz or 4x8gb @ 1600mhz?


If you're running it in the 'triple channel' setup with 4 sticks (A1, A2, B1, C1) then you might run into some issues. I believe some tests were done and using that setup can cause some strange results. Best to just run 3 sticks in A1, B1 and C1 or 4 sticks in A1, A2, B1 and B2.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> If you're running it in the 'triple channel' setup with 4 sticks (A1, A2, B1, C1) then you might run into some issues. I believe some tests were done and using that setup can cause some strange results. Best to just run 3 sticks in A1, B1 and C1 or 4 sticks in A1, A2, B1 and B2.


You may be referring to a six slot motherboard? Mine has 4 slots. So......?


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> You may be referring to a six slot motherboard? Mine has 4 slots. So......?


Oh... So then stick to 3. I believe those 4 slot boards are just A1, A2, B1, and C1. Which is the same thing I'm describing on the 6 slot boards and can cause issues exactly like what you're describing.

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/358901/Gigabyte-Ga-Ex58-Ud3r.html?page=16


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Oh... So then stick to 3. I believe those 4 slot boards are just A1, A2, B1, and C1. Which is the same thing I'm describing on the 6 slot boards and can cause issues exactly like what you're describing.
> 
> https://www.manualslib.com/manual/358901/Gigabyte-Ga-Ex58-Ud3r.html?page=16


Yes it's annoying. I used the same manual to ensure I was doing it right. I even tried a few variations installing 2, 3 and 4 sticks. Different slots. Must have spent 6 hours playing with timings and different configurations. It just doesn't want to play with this ram.

Just found the issue:



From AIDA64


----------



## Martin778

Grrrrr 4.4GHz @ 200BCLK really seems out of reach, P95 freezes after 1-2h.







.
Gotta find me some X5690's.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Probably 3x2gb and 3x4gb together.


Indeed, that's my setup







(LINK).

As for 2GHz not working with 3+ sticks - it's normal.
Newest Ryzen is like that as well (in 2+ module configuration) : LINK
Two DIMM's per channel is REALLY taxing on IMC, so max. frequency you can reach is lower.

That's why in AIDA64 you get 1 module per channel is recommended (for max. speed).


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Yes it's annoying. I used the same manual to ensure I was doing it right. I even tried a few variations installing 2, 3 and 4 sticks. Different slots. Must have spent 6 hours playing with timings and different configurations. It just doesn't want to play with this ram.
> 
> Just found the issue:
> 
> 
> 
> From AIDA64


The thing about that 4dimm "tripple" setup is that the dimm using in a1 slot is only accessed with single speed. So we have a probability of 75% that a ram access is tripple speed and 25% single speed. Thats why results are strange.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> The thing about that 4dimm "tripple" setup is that the dimm using in a1 slot is only accessed with single speed. So we have a probability of 75% that a ram access is tripple speed and 25% single speed. Thats why results are strange.


Yes this ram works at a lower speed - 1600mhz,but stressed with a higher frequency it crashes hard. Strange is one way to put it........ I was sure I'd killed the Northbridge voltage controller as I couldn't boot into windows even at stock settings with my backup ram but I eventually risked booting from my backup drive at stock settings and discover I'd trashed my main boot drive. Sigh.......


----------



## alancsalt

The old overclocking crash data-damage trick Agent 99? Good to have an image for those un-recoverable moments...


----------



## xenkw0n

Sooo I just finished packing up my ASUS X99 A-II motherboard to be sent back to ASUS for RMA since it just randomly died on me last night while I was watching a movie. Not really sure what the cause is but it won't post anymore, took it out of the case, tried with no components and only 1 ram stick, can't get it to post, immediately shuts off within a second. Even have another power supply since it is definitely acting like a power issue. Anyways, they said they don't have any replacements (ha?) which is odd since it's the current gen enthusiast intel platform and that's the newest version of the A-series X99 motherboards, just odd. Since I can't get a replacement I have to wait for it to ship, get repaired and then have it shipped back.

X58 to the rescue! Just picked her up and brought her over to my place to use in the interim


----------



## Martin778

When I told that to everyone in the ASUS thread I got flamed on me. The X99 ASUS boards are *GARBAGE*. Every single one of them, with the X99 Deluxe and the X99A being the worst.

Sure when they work they are amazing, rock stable but very unreliable and tend die for no reason.
ASUS is a lying and untrustworthy company that knows perfectly what the problem is, yet they still won't issue any official statement on this case or start an RMA programme.

I was going mad when I got those shutdowns, also thought it was a power problem (maybe a short circuit) After that I replaced almost everything in my PC but it still didn't run as it should.

My Deluxe died the same way but took much longer to fully kill itself:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdiA7FcetYs
And finally ended with this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUYLmtEfEJQ

Go check your CPU at a friend's place or a local computer store, these ASUS-es often kill the CPU when they die.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> When I told that to everyone in the ASUS thread I got flamed on me. The X99 ASUS boards are *GARBAGE*. Every single one of them, with the X99 Deluxe and the X99A being the worst.
> 
> Sure when they work they are amazing, rock stable but they die for no reason and ASUS is a lying and untrustworthy company that knows perfectly what the problem is, yet they still won't issue any official statement on this case or start an RMA programme.
> 
> My Deluxe died the same way but took much longer to fully kill itself:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdiA7FcetYs
> And finally ended with this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUYLmtEfEJQ
> 
> Go check your CPU at a friend's place or a local computer store, these ASUS-es often kill the CPU when they die.


Yea I'm tempted to just stick with Gigabyte or ASRock moving forward. Have had issues with horrible BIOS support with MSI but am really bummed out about this ASUS board since I've used them almost exclusively (aside from 1 MSI board and 1 ASRock board) for 17+ years and never had a single issue. They tried to get me to pay shipping to send it to them instead of providing me with a shipping label, had it not been under warranty I could understand such a policy. Anyways, got them to give me a shipping label and we'll see what they say about fixing the board. Mine does not stay on as long as yours was, it's almost like a certain part of the board attempts to get power and just shuts itself off.


----------



## Martin778

I'd get the CPU checked and if it's dead, then ASUS and not Intel should be the one to replace it. I know it's still pretty much a guessing game but I am almost certain that the CPU VRM (that Digi+ VRM thingy) management is faulty.

Even though Asrock and ASUS are de facto the same brand, Asrocks seem to be free of this plague. EVGA X99's are another option, not sure how the quality is (knowing EVGA it's probably good) but the customer care is worth it.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I'd get the CPU checked and if it's dead, then ASUS and not Intel should be the one to replace it. I know it's still pretty much a guessing game but I am almost certain that the CPU VRM (that Digi+ VRM thingy) management is faulty.
> 
> Even though Asrock and ASUS are de facto the same brand, Asrocks seem to be free of this plague. EVGA X99's are another option, not sure how the quality is (knowing EVGA it's probably good) but the customer care is worth it.


Yea that's very true about EVGA support. I've always known ASUS is a hassle in that department but they've always put out quality components. I don't have anyone I know of that has an X99 board so I can test my processor so I'll have to wait until my board comes back. I'll of course let you know.


----------



## Martin778

Please do! My Deluxe is still in RMA







I bought a second hand Asrock X99M that came DOA and the seller disappeared, by then I was done with the whole X99 platform. My 6950X was lapped so no warranty whatsoever but I will push ASUS on this one.


----------



## Wishmaker

My experience with Asus has been similar to some here. When it works, not even Moses can break it. When it starts to break, nobody can fix it, not even Asus







.


----------



## xenkw0n

I was in the middle of sleeving my cables for my X58 system so I could migrate it to my modded case and have it set up in it's proper shrine. Just forced my hand in bringing it back to my house earlier now that my X99 board died. Hope to continue on my sleeving progress tonight but I've been moving along so quickly recently that I expected to be done earlier than I'll probably get my X99 board back... Which won't work because I'll need to take the PSU out to sleeve the CPU cables as it's only semi-modular, CS750M.


----------



## AlxMrx

After a lot of days testing in game and benchmarking, it turned out that 7900MT/s on the QPI was too much. I had some boot loop and a couple of oc reset on startup, and even a whea bsod (0x124) while gaming.
So, I didn't want to raise my VTT over 1.35 and decided to lower QPI to 6500MT/s.
Three days now, so far so good, uncore it's still 3800MHz


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> After a lot of days testing in game and benchmarking, it turned out that 7900MT/s on the QPI was too much. I had some boot loop and a couple of oc reset on startup, and even a whea bsod (0x124) while gaming.
> So, I didn't want to raise my VTT over 1.35 and decided to lower QPI to 6500MT/s.
> Three days now, so far so good, uncore it's still 3800MHz


Honestly you probably would never see a difference unless you're running a graphical stress test with two high end cards in SLI, encoding a raw video and transferring files between 4 active SSDs at the same time.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Honestly you probably would never see a difference unless you're running a graphical stress test with two high end cards in SLI, encoding a raw video and transferring files between 4 active SSDs at the same time.


Yep, there is not even difference in cinebench, 1052 it was, 1053 it is


----------



## Jimmo

My motherboard isn't dead, my CPU isn't dead, either is my boot drive. The full setup of win7 is RIP tho.
My backup SSD which has win10 on it came in hand. Acronis failed me tho, it wouldn't put any image on the drive. Not that would work anyway.
Reinstalling win7 from scratch. I got 3 hours into the install yesterday then on failing to boot realise I'd left my 3 other mechanical drives plugged in during the install. Guess where the boot files went..... ?
Oh golly gosh I love installing windows!
What do all you guys use for drive imaging? I've been using Acronis but with mixed results.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> My motherboard isn't dead, my CPU isn't dead, either is my boot drive. The full setup of win7 is RIP tho.
> My backup SSD which has win10 on it came in hand. Acronis failed me tho, it wouldn't put any image on the drive. Not that would work anyway.
> Reinstalling win7 from scratch. I got 3 hours into the install yesterday then on failing to boot realise I'd left my 3 other mechanical drives plugged in during the install. Guess where the boot files went..... ?
> Oh golly gosh I love installing windows!
> What do all you guys use for drive imaging? I've been using Acronis but with mixed results.


Macrium Reflect has worked amazing for me.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Macrium Reflect has worked amazing for me.


Awesome thanks I'll give it a try


----------



## Martin778

4.56GHz IBT pass on dual X5670's. Cooled by Corsair H115i in Balanced mode with Gelid GC Extreme TIM.
VCore around 1.42V.



The PSU (EVGA 1200P2) fan is starting to spin even though the PSU is cold, not a good sign - means that the power usage is rather high.......


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> 4.56GHz IBT pass on dual X5670's. Cooled by Corsair H115i in Balanced mode with Gelid GC Extreme TIM.
> VCore around 1.42V.
> 
> 
> 
> The PSU (EVGA 1200P2) fan is starting to spin even though the PSU is cold, not a good sign - means that the power usage is rather high.......


How's about a Cinebench @ 4.56


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> 4.56GHz IBT pass on dual X5670's. Cooled by Corsair H115i in Balanced mode with Gelid GC Extreme TIM.
> VCore around 1.42V.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PSU (EVGA 1200P2) fan is starting to spin even though the PSU is cold, not a good sign - means that the power usage is rather high.......


I thought you would get a higher number at your speed. I was getting 80Gflops @ 3.8Ghz with 1.16v.


----------



## Martin778

Very low ram and uncore


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> After a lot of days testing in game and benchmarking, it turned out that 7900MT/s on the QPI was too much. I had some boot loop and a couple of oc reset on startup, and even a whea bsod (0x124) while gaming.
> So, I didn't want to raise my VTT over 1.35 and decided to lower QPI to 6500MT/s.
> Three days now, so far so good, uncore it's still 3800MHz


I thought my rig was stable, passing IBT and gaming for a week without issue but then when I played Overwatch for the first time with those settings it was crashing all the time. Three crashes in 10 minutes at one point. I've since raised the voltages slightly and it seems to be great now at 191 x 22-23 (4.2-4.4 GHz). Runs a bit hotter now, getting nearly 90 degrees during IBT but it stays in the 50s and 60s during gaming which is fine.

Stability is subjective.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Very low ram and uncore


I see.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonQ*
> 
> I thought my rig was stable, passing IBT and gaming for a week without issue but then when I played Overwatch for the first time with those settings it was crashing all the time. Three crashes in 10 minutes at one point. I've since raised the voltages slightly and it seems to be great now at 191 x 22-23 (4.2-4.4 GHz). Runs a bit hotter now, getting nearly 90 degrees during IBT but it stays in the 50s and 60s during gaming which is fine.
> 
> Stability is subjective.


Thanks for being honest. Over the years some people claim stability, but only a few return to tell their story. Even fewer tell the truth since everyone feels that they "must be correct" or have the e-peen. IBT is a great test and gives quicker results than most stress test, but it isn't the number one stress tool. Normally you'll have to benchmark several components and other things such as the GPU at some point. It takes a while and most people don't like it, but long term stability depends on long term stress test.

I've had issues were I thought I was stable until I performed a specific task or played a specific game and caught a BSOD. I personally understand the risk and don't want those problems so I personally run several benchmarks for several hours to ensure stability.

I will say that things felt much more stable on Windows 7 than Windows 10. My Fury X enjoys the DX12 API in several games and I wish nearly all games would just go Vulkan at this point or at least support the API. I kinda miss 7.


----------



## Martin778

IBT is way too weak. I can pass IBT normal and crash within 15 minutes of Prime95 or 45 minutes of RealBench.

Still my max. temps are like 65-67*C so I could go 1.45 vcore.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> IBT is way too weak. I can pass IBT normal and crash within 15 minutes of Prime95 or 45 minutes of RealBench.
> 
> Still my max. temps are like 65-67*C so I could go 1.45 vcore.


IBT normal is useless. IBT must be performed very high.

Anyway, as I said above, when I need to check a new oc, I do 20/30 IBT passes very high as a first check for stability. Then I do at least 3-4 hours of prime95 before gaming for some days. But I'm not claiming I'm stable until I do at least an overnight with prime95 for a 12+ hours. And even in this case I say I'm stable at 99%, because in the past I've had a random occasional BSOD in game or other specific task after long hours of prime.

@DragonQ you said it right, stability is subjective, a system can do 3 days of prime and crash for a game. But... If I have a random BSOD, let's say, after a month or two of normal use, and that BSOD is then not repeating in the following days, I can say I'm stable for my usage.


----------



## Wishmaker

Linpack is pretty much at the core of a plethora of stress testing tools. So IBT, used from high and above, is a good indicator that in most tasks you will not crash. While it is not 100% accurate, which program is? P95? Heck, I ran P95 for 12 hours and crashed 45 minutes into GTA V.

I see many people throwing around, 12 hours P95, 10 hours real bench, 5 hours whatever benchmark. Arbitrary numbers truth be told because you can be stable in all that and then crash due to one parameter changing while running something completely different. The risk of overclocking my friends







.

I


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> How's about a Cinebench @ 4.56


Here you go, at 4.6GHz, 1971:



I will try 4.8 @ 1.45V Nope, that one won't work at all.

4.56GHz @ 1.41-1.42 Vcore passes IBT high. 4.56GHz will be my new daily driver.


The next step will be replacing the 5670's with 5690's and finding someone who can replace the CPU sockets so I can get my 4GB RAM back.


----------



## xenkw0n

For anyone in the states looking for more of that Crucial Ballistix Low Profile RAM there's some on Ebay right now for 16gb (2x8gb) @ $90 but there's a site-wide ebay code for 15$ off any 75$+ order... so 16gb of these sexy modules for $75! Decided I don't need them so letting you all know.

Ebay Code: PSHOPSAVE15
Expires 9 Eastern


----------



## Wishmaker

No SR2 mobos in europe so I can purchase one and make a monster out of it







.


----------



## Martin778

The trick is where to look for them, Ebay is not as popular in Europe as it is in the US. You need to keep an eye on the big computer sites/forums that offer a classifieds section and eventually just use Google Translate on the page.

Passed 1h RealBench 4.56GHz, yup that's good enough for me. 1.42V and didn't even hit 70*C peak! The H115's are absoloute monsters but they need powerful fans to be efficient.


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> IBT normal is useless. IBT must be performed very high.
> 
> Anyway, as I said above, when I need to check a new oc, I do 20/30 IBT passes very high as a first check for stability. Then I do at least 3-4 hours of prime95 before gaming for some days. But I'm not claiming I'm stable until I do at least an overnight with prime95 for a 12+ hours. And even in this case I say I'm stable at 99%, because in the past I've had a random occasional BSOD in game or other specific task after long hours of prime.
> 
> @DragonQ you said it right, stability is subjective, a system can do 3 days of prime and crash for a game. But... If I have a random BSOD, let's say, after a month or two of normal use, and that BSOD is then not repeating in the following days, I can say I'm stable for my usage.


Yeah I was using "Maximum" which was ~13 GiB so no wonder it was hitting 90 degrees.


----------



## Wishmaker

Jump on it.
The guy won't ship to Luxembourg







.

Goodluck to the one who gets his hands on it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/282447532427?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Martin778

Blablablabla







Do you actually believe someone bought an SR-2 and didn't OC it? Mine was also sold as never OC-ed, yet somehow there were marks on the voltage test points.









That Ebay board looks pretty beaten up - damage on the chipset cooler (sticky tape?!). marks around screw holes etc. I'd say it either comes from computer recycling company and/or was an LN-2 testbed

If I can find a mint SR-2 I will jump on it and then just sell the one I have now. Mine looks perfect apart from a scratch on the back close to the backplate that I masked up with epoxy and some black paint.

I mean, just admit it that it was OC'ed - it's what that board was designed for, otherwise you'd just get a cheaper ASUS or a SuperMicro board.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Here you go, at 4.6GHz, 1971:
> 
> Beast! How about single core?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Jump on it.
> The guy won't ship to Luxembourg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Goodluck to the one who gets his hands on it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/282447532427?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&fromMakeTrack=true


"Never overclocked" = "Overclocked to the max!"


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Blablablabla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually believe someone bought an SR-2 and didn't OC it? Mine was also sold as never OC-ed, yet somehow there were marks on the voltage test points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Ebay board looks pretty beaten up - damage on the chipset cooler (sticky tape?!). marks around screw holes etc. I'd say it either comes from computer recycling company and/or was an LN-2 testbed
> 
> If I can find a mint SR-2 I will jump on it and then just sell the one I have now. Mine looks perfect apart from a scratch on the back close to the backplate that I masked up with epoxy and some black paint.
> 
> I mean, just admit it that it was OC'ed - it's what that board was designed for, otherwise you'd just get a cheaper ASUS or a SuperMicro board.


Don't be rude man, never oc'ed by the seller, we are not talking about the previous owners


----------



## Martin778

Oh yeah, it was EXACTLY the case with my SR-2







He swore he never OC'ed and just used it in a showoff rig but my thorough inspection proved otherwise








Still I'm quite happy with it and it even came with the original box and eccessories. I also have full cover Black Freezer block for it that I'm not going to use.

Anyway I'm not put off by hardware that was overclocked but rather by gear that has physical damage like a a non working slot or bent socket pins.
Most modern motherboards and CPU's have enough anti-idiot measurements to prevent severe overvoltage or overcurrent and in the end it's that CPU that gets it's arse kicked the most by overclocking.

@
I'm at 4.56GHz that's a perfectly usable clock for 24/7 and I've tightened the RAM timings a little bit
It doesn't seem to do much (if anything) to the score though.

You know these CPU's are like typical chavs, only strong when in groups


----------



## 99belle99

I just seen over on reddit that the benchmark timespy was mostly written for pascal. I reckon it was also written for Skylake as well. Look at my scores on the cpu score and physics score on firestrike.

My [email protected] 4.2 GHz scores 14387 on physics score.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11157124

Then a i7 6700K @ 4.7GHz scores 13741 my X5660 beat it.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12457869

Then we move on to timespy and I am beaten by a skylake while I won on firestrike.

My [email protected] 4.2 GHz scores 5021.

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1357664

Then a i7 6700K @ 4.7GHz scores 6088

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13579669


----------



## Martin778

Looks like Timespy is more single core oriented than Firestrike. Timespy may also use some instructions the old Xeon doesn't have or isn't optimized for.
Anyway the difference is only 600 points with the Xeon having 4 more threads to put into use.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Looks like Timespy is more single core oriented than Firestrike. Timespy may also use some instructions the old Xeon doesn't have or isn't optimized for.
> Anyway the difference is only 600 points with the Xeon having 4 more threads to put into use.


It's suppose to be a DX12 benchmark so I would assume it would put the extra cores and threads to use.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> It's suppose to be a DX12 benchmark so I would assume it would put the extra cores and threads to use.


Something is wrong with your score. Here's my X5675 and R9 Fury doing much better. My Xeon handily beats the Skylake at 6688 points.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17344826

EDIT nvm. Yours is time spy


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Blablablabla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually believe someone bought an SR-2 and didn't OC it? Mine was also sold as never OC-ed, yet somehow there were marks on the voltage test points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Ebay board looks pretty beaten up - damage on the chipset cooler (sticky tape?!). marks around screw holes etc. I'd say it either comes from computer recycling company and/or was an LN-2 testbed
> 
> If I can find a mint SR-2 I will jump on it and then just sell the one I have now. Mine looks perfect apart from a scratch on the back close to the backplate that I masked up with epoxy and some black paint.
> 
> I mean, just admit it that it was OC'ed - it's what that board was designed for, otherwise you'd just get a cheaper ASUS or a SuperMicro board.


Lets not forget those HUGE CPU heatsinks lol.


----------



## komser36

Hello, everyone! First of all, forgive me my bad English, I studied it long time ago.
And I`m asking for some help with MSI MS-7543 ver.2.0 MOBO. I read at this forum that MSI MS-7543 ver.1.0 is compatible with Xeon X5660 after overflashing BIOS to Aurora A11. And I wonder if ver. 2.0 MOBO is also will work with Xeon. If somebody have any expirience or suggestions about MSI MS-7543 ver.2.0 and X5650 (X5660, X5670) I would thank for sharing his opinion.


----------



## agentx007

Time Spy CPU Test requires SSE4.1 capable CPU.
So no AMD Phenom I/II's, 65nm Quads, or PDC E5xxx (and older/lower CPUs).
Still, it REALLY likes new Skylake : LINK


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komser36*
> 
> Hello, everyone! First of all, forgive me my bad English, I studied it long time ago.
> And I`m asking for some help with MSI MS-7543 ver.2.0 MOBO. I read at this forum that MSI MS-7543 ver.1.0 is compatible with Xeon X5660 after overflashing BIOS to Aurora A11. And I wonder if ver. 2.0 MOBO is also will work with Xeon. If somebody have any expirience or suggestions about MSI MS-7543 ver.2.0 and X5650 (X5660, X5670) I would thank for sharing his opinion.


I'm pretty sure ver. 2.0 will work with these Xeon's just by updating it to the latest BIOS.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> I just seen over on reddit that the benchmark timespy was mostly written for pascal. I reckon it was also written for Skylake as well. Look at my scores on the cpu score and physics score on firestrike.
> 
> My [email protected] 4.2 GHz scores 14387 on physics score.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11157124
> 
> Then a i7 6700K @ 4.7GHz scores 13741 my X5660 beat it.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12457869
> 
> Then we move on to timespy and I am beaten by a skylake while I won on firestrike.
> 
> My [email protected] 4.2 GHz scores 5021.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1357664
> 
> Then a i7 6700K @ 4.7GHz scores 6088
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13579669


seems low my [email protected] with my 1080 scores 8260 on timespy i would think you would least break into the 6k range. Update your gpu driver and overclock the card some more







timespy likes more gpu clocks then cpu from what iv seen.

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/1643865


----------



## NguyenAdam

Will upgrading to a Xeon give me a noticeable boost in performance in games? I'm having issues playing PUBG and I assume its my CPU thats bottlenecking it.


----------



## Martin778

Don't assume, grab MSI Afterburner + Riva Tuner Statistics Server, enable OSD for all CPU cores/threads, GPU core usage, VRAM and RAM usage and you'll quickly see which one hits 100% most of the time.


----------



## NguyenAdam

Afterburner says that my GPU usage goes to 100% everytime I'm trying to play. I have all settings on very low/low.


----------



## agentx007

@up What GPU you got there ?
(check in GPU-z)


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*
> 
> Afterburner says that my GPU usage goes to 100% everytime I'm trying to play. I have all settings on very low/low.


Sounds like your GPU is holding you back, not your CPU.

I've only found a couple of games where my RX 480 doesn't get 99-100% utilisation with my X5650 @ 4.2-4.4 GHz. A newer CPU would probably help minimum frame rates but to me it's still perfectly usable in 2017.


----------



## Martin778

Sounds like either the GPU is the bottleneck and/or you've caught a cryptocurrency mining virus. What's your GPU load when idling (no browsers open, just displaying the desktop)?


----------



## NguyenAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Sounds like either the GPU is the bottleneck and/or you've caught a cryptocurrency mining virus. What's your GPU load when idling (no browsers open, just displaying the desktop)?


Its at 0% when idle so I don't think thats the case. My card is on stock clocks, but it should not be running that hard right?


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*
> 
> Its at 0% when idle so I don't think thats the case. My card is on stock clocks, but it should not be running that hard right?


Well there is your problem, STOCK

btw, what game and at what resolution?
Also, did you try updating to the latest drivers, reformat your computer, etc??


----------



## NguyenAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Well there is your problem, STOCK
> 
> btw, what game and at what resolution?
> Also, did you try updating to the latest drivers, reformat your computer, etc??


Stock 480 should be able to handle the game fine on the lowest settings. PUBG at 1900x1200. Native resolution. Latest drivers are there. Every other game runs fine except for this game. I understand its still early release, but it should not be at 100%. My FPS is fine for the most part except when it dips down below 10 for 1-2 seconds and then goes back up. This happens every 45 seconds or so.


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*
> 
> Stock 480 should be able to handle the game fine on the lowest settings. PUBG at 1900x1200. Native resolution. Latest drivers are there. Every other game runs fine except for this game. I understand its still early release, but it should not be at 100%. My FPS is fine for the most part except when it dips down below 10 for 1-2 seconds and then goes back up. This happens every 45 seconds or so.


Is the GPU usage still high when the FPS dips? I was getting awful FPS dips in Borderlands 2 and disabling PhysX in-game fixed it.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*
> 
> Stock 480 should be able to handle the game fine on the lowest settings. PUBG at 1900x1200. Native resolution. Latest drivers are there. Every other game runs fine except for this game. I understand its still early release, but it should not be at 100%. My FPS is fine for the most part except when it dips down below 10 for 1-2 seconds and then goes back up. This happens every 45 seconds or so.


If your CPU is OCed then make it stock and see if it get worse.
If your CPU is stock then OC it and see if it get better.


----------



## NguyenAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DragonQ*
> 
> Is the GPU usage still high when the FPS dips? I was getting awful FPS dips in Borderlands 2 and disabling PhysX in-game fixed it.


I'll have to check when I get home. Everything else is fine. I've never even come close to pushing this card to its max so I've never bothered checking temps or anything recently. All I play is CS and PUBG as of late.


----------



## TLCH723

@NguyenAdam

The minimum requirement for that game is
Quote:


> Current System Requirements as of March 2017 from Steam Early Access.
> 
> Minimum
> OS 64-bit Operating Systems (Windows 7, Windows 8.1 & Windows 10)
> Processor Intel Core i3-4340 / AMD FX-6300
> GPU nVidia GeForce GTX 660 2GB / AMD Radeon HD 7850 2 GB
> HD Space 30 GB available space
> RAM 6 GB RAM
> DirectX Version 11
> Very low settings are more CPU-intensive, while higher settings are more GPU-intensive.
> 
> Many people with minimum specs report that they have inconsistent framerates, caution advised.


From http://battlegrounds.gamepedia.com/System_Requirements

i3 4340 is 2C4T 3.6 Ghz.

In your previous post, you said it max out your GPU. Did you open the task manager and see if it max out the CPU too??


----------



## NguyenAdam

Looked on afterburner and it only says around 50-60%.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*
> 
> Looked on afterburner and it only says around 50-60%.


It still seems there is something wrong with your rx480 since it maxed out rather the CPU.
Try OC it


----------



## NguyenAdam

This is what shows in afterburner while I'm running my game.




This is what its like during CS.


Larger res images.

http://imgur.com/a/ju734
http://i.imgur.com/8fVFMgu.png


----------



## ekoaja

I had X5650 & R2E, it overclocked at 4,4ghz 1,35v. What if i put Gtx 980ti g1 gaming, will it bottleneck ?


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> I had X5650 & R2E, it overclocked at 4,4ghz 1,35v. What if i put Gtx 980ti g1 gaming, will it bottleneck ?


I got a W3690 @ 4.5GHz, and a 970 G1 gaming, no bottleneck.
I think there should not be bottleneck with the 980ti too


----------



## fuarkvi

hello guys w3670 or x5675?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i love my x5675 can go up to 4.6ghz with it but usualy run it at 4.4ghz to keep temps in low 70s.


----------



## bill1024

Heading into Summer here, time to lower all overclocks and just cruise.


----------



## Martin778

Summer, where?!!? It's been snowing here, just a couple of days ago...

@Bal3Wolf,
Whats your multi/vcore at 4.6GHz?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Summer, where?!!? It's been snowing here, just a couple of days ago...
> 
> @Bal3Wolf,
> Whats your multi/vcore at 4.6GHz?


1.46 and i believe 210x22


----------



## Martin778

Thanks, means that I'm still low on Vcore at 1.42 @ 4.56GHz on both CPU's. They're perfectly usable for gaming but will crash at P95 and folding.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Thanks, means that I'm still low on Vcore at 1.42 @ 4.56GHz on both CPU's. They're perfectly usable for gaming but will crash at P95 and folding.


Play a more CPU intensive game and it will crash







. GTA V should show the weaknesses. Drop that clock to 4.4 and have it stable. No point in having such a high clock if it can crash at any time







.


----------



## xenkw0n

So I was able to find a stable overclock with offset voltage and my memory running at 6x4gb 1800mhz 1.5v while also bumping my uncore from 3.3ghz to 3.6ghz. Pushing to 2100mhz is proving to require me to bump my IOH, ICH and QPI voltage enough that it negates the returns IMO. I'm not looking to set any records and I plan on having this system run for 5+ more years so this is a great compromise.

This KLEVV Genuine memory actually does run pretty well. A little better than a lot of my original results before I tweaked a few more settings;

Old:


New:


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Play a more CPU intensive game and it will crash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . GTA V should show the weaknesses. Drop that clock to 4.4 and have it stable. No point in having such a high clock if it can crash at any time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've finished the whole story mode on it








I will try to drop it a notch and see how the memory fares, they should do 2133MHz 11-12-11-30 1.6V CR1 according to kingston but I'm not sure how an SR2 handles 2 different memory banks and separate controllers.

I've upgraded my old trusty HD7950 to a GTX970 MSI Gaming today, very nice difference and also my 512GB NVMe Samsung 950 SSD runs buttery smooth, including boot.

LGA1366 obsolete? Where?!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Try mass effect andromedia if you own it, thats one game i found would make my pc crash if my overclock waset stable but im with you stuff dont need to be 24hrs stable in prime95 but folding or boinc is a good base line to make sure its stable in nearly everything you throw at it.


----------



## Wishmaker

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I've finished the whole story mode on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to drop it a notch and see how the memory fares, they should do 2133MHz 11-12-11-30 1.6V CR1 according to kingston but I'm not sure how an SR2 handles 2 different memory banks and separate controllers.
> 
> I've upgraded my old trusty HD7950 to a GTX970 MSI Gaming today, very nice difference and also my 512GB NVMe Samsung 950 SSD runs buttery smooth, including boot.
> 
> LGA1366 obsolete? Where?!






This platform has more life in it than people think







. Try Andromeda as suggested and let it play with 2-3 cores. Game seems to love 2-3 cores on my pc for some reason.

My bench at 4650 MHz. My memory is holding me back, so I am gonna buy 2133MHz ram and clock the NB as i should.


400 MHZ increase in the NB seems to affect the L3 more than everything else.



A CB score with my NB pushed above 3600 MHz. I can probably get higher results on faster MEMORY as I can push the NB to 3700-3800+ for CB as it is not that picky.


----------



## xenkw0n

As a lot of people have pointed out, check out the Crucial Ballistix LP 8GB sticks. They will overclock great on this platform and are dual rank.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't like suggesting an upgrade on DDR3 when you won't be carrying that over to your next system. These systems favor tighter timings anyway. Regardless, you're not going to see much difference in performance. The only time I ever noticed a difference in my experiments was with capacity. I got my RAM up to 2050 MHz, but only with 6GB. My system ran noticeably choppy. I just went back to stock timings and frequencies with 12GB because nothing else was noticeably better.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Summer, where?!!? It's been snowing here, just a couple of days ago...
> 
> @Bal3Wolf,
> Whats your multi/vcore at 4.6GHz?


It hasn't rained in Ireland for a few weeks there was even a mountain/bog/hill side fire burning last week. Afaik it has stopped burning.

Even when I bring my dogs for a walk they would drink water from drains but they are dried up as well.


----------



## imodfrenzy

Can I join the club?









http://valid.x86.fr/jqn4j7


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*
> 
> This is what shows in afterburner while I'm running my game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what its like during CS.
> 
> 
> Larger res images.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/ju734
> http://i.imgur.com/8fVFMgu.png


Yeah something isn't right here, GPU usage graph should be near-100% at all times (except during loading screens etc.). Hard to tell what's happening without also seeing a screenshot of each CPU individually (i.e. in Task Manager but with the graph set to logical cores rather than average). I'd suggest reseating the card, checking it's in the right slot, and also doing a complete driver reinstall. Would be interesting to see what GPU-Z says as well.


----------



## AlxMrx

Just bought another 8GB stick of that Ballistix Elite ram. Tomorrow will see if the system can still perform the way it's doing now with 3x8GB memory (still rocking @ 2165MHz) http://valid.x86.fr/3hd2yv


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*
> 
> This is what shows in afterburner while I'm running my game.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what its like during CS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larger res images.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/ju734
> http://i.imgur.com/8fVFMgu.png


It looks like there's some sort of power saving going on. If you are getting low FPS you can try a few things. The first to check the is "Radeon Settings". Make sure that your Global Settings has the Power Efficiency Disabled and that FRTC is Disabled as well. Make sure that Wattman has "Chill" Disabled. Restart the PC and monitor your games. Please be sure to use Wattman to monitor as well.

If that doesn't work uninstall the AMD drivers. Run the AMD cleaner in Windows. From that point restart the PC in safe mode and run the latest version of DDU [v17.0.6.4]. Run DDU to clean up any old AMD drivers and registry entries. I also suggest that you run Nvidia cleaner if you've ever used a Nvidia GPU or software on your PC. After that reinstall the latest drivers for RX 480.

If none of that works then you'll need to return and get a new RX 480. Good luck.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Please do! My Deluxe is still in RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a second hand Asrock X99M that came DOA and the seller disappeared, by then I was done with the whole X99 platform. My 6950X was lapped so no warranty whatsoever but I will push ASUS on this one.


Have you received your Deluxe yet or had an update? When did you send it in?

I just got notification the board is being shipped back to me today. Should receive it by the end of the week.

EDIT:: Plan on seeing how far I can incrementally increase my BCLK on my X58 system when I get home today. Now that I found my desired overclock ~150bclk i'll see where it starts to fail without increasing voltages.


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komser36*
> 
> Hello, everyone! First of all, forgive me my bad English, I studied it long time ago.
> And I`m asking for some help with MSI MS-7543 ver.2.0 MOBO. I read at this forum that MSI MS-7543 ver.1.0 is compatible with Xeon X5660 after overflashing BIOS to Aurora A11. And I wonder if ver. 2.0 MOBO is also will work with Xeon. If somebody have any expirience or suggestions about MSI MS-7543 ver.2.0 and X5650 (X5660, X5670) I would thank for sharing his opinion.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Just bought another 8GB stick of that Ballistix Elite ram. Tomorrow will see if the system can still perform the way it's doing now with 3x8GB memory (still rocking @ 2165MHz) http://valid.x86.fr/3hd2yv


did u had troubles to use higher mulits (ram/cpu) to reach 4,5 or why using a low multi of 25?

main reason i ask : i have got a w3680 that does 4,3 with 1,328v ibt/prime stable but for some reasons it looks like i am hitting a wall. can not get near to 4,4 with a voltage bump up to 1,376. that makes me some kind of sad. already tried some different combinations of bclk and multis, played arround with llc2, amp, clockskews, pll.

maybe u are so nice to share your settings for some inspiration?


----------



## 05remla

Hey Gents, I have a Gigabyte X58 UD3R and a x5680 I picked up for $200. I have it OC'd to 4.4 and almost stable but I'm not sure what to tune next. I've tried CPU PLL and IOH and memory. I read somewhere there is an equation for frequencies and voltages. Is this true. Any ways... all my system info is HERE. I posted in the Intel motherboards area but I think this is a better spot. Thanks guys.


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Have you received your Deluxe yet or had an update? When did you send it in?
> 
> I just got notification the board is being shipped back to me today. Should receive it by the end of the week.
> 
> EDIT:: Plan on seeing how far I can incrementally increase my BCLK on my X58 system when I get home today. Now that I found my desired overclock ~150bclk i'll see where it starts to fail without increasing voltages.


It came back from the shop as "non defective". Absolutely NO response from the shop or ASUS on any of my questions. They've just sent the board back without a word.
So yeah, now I'm 110% sure these boards are bogus. Never ever before I had a chip die from low overclocks and from running on stock settings most of the time.
I can't do anything else now but to list both the board as "condition unknown" and the CPU as defective/keychain.
The CPU might still sell high as people are gamblers. I might even buy a working 2600k/3770k for it when I look at the offers I get








The board is at 100 euros now and it doesn't look like it will go up in price in the last 4 days the auction is running.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> did u had troubles to use higher mulits (ram/cpu) to reach 4,5 or why using a low multi of 25?
> 
> main reason i ask : i have got a w3680 that does 4,3 with 1,328v ibt/prime stable but for some reasons it looks like i am hitting a wall. can not get near to 4,4 with a voltage bump up to 1,376. that makes me some kind of sad. already tried some different combinations of bclk and multis, played arround with llc2, amp, clockskews, pll.
> 
> maybe u are so nice to share your settings for some inspiration?


Sure, but keep in mind that I couldn't find a stable 4.6 until I bought this Ballistix ram. Seriously, I tried with G.skill trident, ripjaws, ares, with corsair vengeance and dominator, but I had to struggle a lot to reach 4.3/4.4, just like you. I had to push my vcore to 1.45 and more to reach 4.5, then I gave this Crucial a try and everything changed.

Here's my BIOS settings:

CPU Ratio *x25*
BCLK Freq *180 MHz*
PCIE Freq *100 MHz*
DRAM Freq *DDR3-2165 MHz 9-9-9-27 2T*
UCLK Freq *3789 MHz*
QPI Link Data Rate *6494 MT/s*

CPU Voltage mode *Offset*
CPU Voltage *0.25000V*
CPU PLL Voltage *Auto*
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage *1.35000V*

IOH Voltage *1.20616V*
IOH PCIE Voltage *1.51106V*
ICH Voltage *1.20616V*
ICH PCIE Voltage *1.51106V*

DRAM Bus Voltage *1.51106V*

With offset voltage stays between 1.20 and 1.42, but only goes up there under stress or benchmark, in gaming usage I got 1.38/1.40


----------



## Jimmo

Isn't UCLK of 4056
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05remla*
> 
> Hey Gents, I have a Gigabyte X58 UD3R and a x5680 I picked up for $200. I have it OC'd to 4.4 and almost stable but I'm not sure what to tune next. I've tried CPU PLL and IOH and memory. I read somewhere there is an equation for frequencies and voltages. Is this true. Any ways... all my system info is HERE. I posted in the Intel motherboards area but I think this is a better spot. Thanks guys.


Isn't UCLK of 4056 too high?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Isn't UCLK of 4056
> Isn't UCLK of 4056 too high?


Certainly looks that way, especially considering his voltages are almost all set to auto.


----------



## Jimmo

My system starts coming apart at around 3800 ish, depending on how well I set up everything else and a multitude of other factors.
Would going back to a UCLK of around 3200 - 3400 be a better starting point?

Since I crashed my windows trying to get the 32GB of 2400 (8Gx2) Corsair Vengeance Pro RAM to run, I've reinstalled WIN7 Ult and gone over all my previous settings using my old 3x2GB ram, prime and IBT. I've also learned a whole lot more about RAM and timings.
I swapped the Corsair ram for an RX 480 G1 and got back to 4.67GHz. I'll get around to chasing down some Crucial ram. 4x8GB?


----------



## ekoaja

In gaming and cinebench. Is there any performance differrences between dual and triple channel ram at 2ghz ram speed ?


----------



## Wishmaker

If memory serves, when the platform came out, most of the stable overclocks were done with 6-16 GB of RAM due to the added stress on the IMC. I recall my best results were done with 3x2GB 1333 MHz RAM, overclocked to over 1400 and i was extremely lucky with those sticks because for suicide runs I could clock them at 1450-1500 depending on the bench.

Fast forward to 2017 and people using Xeons are pushing to have 1800-2000+ RAM speeds above 16GB. While the XEON may have some improvements in the IMC, the doo doo hits the fan quite quickly if you do not respect the 2xRAM speed and push over 3600 on the UNCORE. We do not have enough parametres to toy with to make this very stable. I would not push my RAM beyond 1.64 or my QPI/VTT higher than 1.35. If the goal is the pursuit of perfection, then tweak until you cannot tweak and then some more. Having 24 GB or 32 GB with a NB speed of over 3600, fully stable will provide you a few extra points in CB.

If you look at my scores, you will notice that a benchmark like AIDA 64, shows significant improvements in the L3 cache and corresponding bandwidth. I am sure I can squeeze more with higher memory and with a 3800 MHz + on my NB. Certain apps will benefit from this increase, while others, may just be a measurement anomaly.

I am curious if anyone can find an IBT stable , 10 runs, minimum high, with >16GB with 3700-3800 MHz on NB and a similar QPI







.


----------



## AlxMrx

Third 8GB stick has arrived, and 24GB @ 2164MHz are running fine! http://valid.x86.fr/22fdzd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> In gaming and cinebench. Is there any performance differrences between dual and triple channel ram at 2ghz ram speed ?


Just tried Cinebench, there is no difference from my previous 16GB dual channel setup, same score around 1050

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I am curious if anyone can find an IBT stable , 10 runs, minimum high, with >16GB with 3700-3800 MHz on NB and a similar QPI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think I just found it, I just ran 20 IBT passes high for a quick test, NB is 3790MHz, QPI 3250MHz
I will run later 20 or 30 passes very high, and will post a screenshot


----------



## Wishmaker

Sweet numbers! You got a solid Mobo and Chip right there! Crucial is asking me 265 euros for 3 sticks + shipping! Not worth it in my opinion







.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I am curious if anyone can find an IBT stable , 10 runs, minimum high, with >16GB with 3700-3800 MHz on NB and a similar QPI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Done.

I've done this in the past with 24GBs. You better have some good cooling because things get hot really quickly and IBT cause some problems with the massive amount of heat on High\Very High.

It is stable at 4.8Ghz and the NB Freq. was right at 4Ghz [3967.1]. I've actually been right on the 4GHz mark if the readings decide to be nice to me in CPU-Z\AIDA etc. My QPI Freq. was nearly 3800Mhz [3758.3], sometimes higher depending on the readings.

After benchmarking and viewing the result, I decided that it wasn't worth the stress and heat on the components outside of e-peen benchmarks. 3.8Ghz - 4Ghz is really all I need for a cooler rig + compoents, less power usage, but still quick enough for all of my programs and games.

I still use 4.6Ghz for gaming benchmarks to make sure my Fury X isn't starving. By not starving I mean 61 fps Average in Doom + Vullkan-100% maxed @ 4K.

I'm eyeballing AMD Ryzen now. Judging by the performance increase and prices........AMD really has me thinking about another build. I'll still keep my X58 though.


----------



## AlxMrx

Here we go



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Sweet numbers! You got a solid Mobo and Chip right there! Crucial is asking me 265 euros for 3 sticks + shipping! Not worth it in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Where do you live? Amazon here in Italy is selling 8GB Crucial Ballistix Elite sticks for less than 60€, shipping included


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> Here we go...


Why not 1T on Command Rate ?

If they are not stable :
What is max. stable frequency for 1T setting ?


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Why not 1T on Command Rate ?
> 
> If they are not stable :
> What is max. stable frequency for 1T setting ?


I was waiting for this third stick to try out the 1T. I will tomorrow maybe


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Why not 1T on Command Rate ?
> 
> If they are not stable :
> What is max. stable frequency for 1T setting ?


Well, I decided to do it now so I can test in game this evening aswell.
Passed 20 IBT very high with no errors or BSOD, this is the difference in MaxxMEM:


----------



## theister

did some one of you ever a optimation for each ram channel?

i have 3 dual-kits of avexir (1 core series and 2 blitz 1.1 rams) with 2000(chan A) ,2133(B) and 2400(C) rating and obvious different timings. currently i am near to 2133 ram speed so i tried to tighten the timings for the 2133 and 2400 rams. first tries are ending in bsods. running all 3 chans at the same timings set for the 2000er is no problem.

is it possible to do or is it just a worthless gimmick of the X58 OC to be able to set different timings for each ram channel.

And a big thank you @ AlxMrx to let me thinking about the rams (they run without problems with my X5660). for some reasons my W3680 does not like the order they were put in. changing it solved my problem not to be able to get pass 4,3 with reasonable voltage. but still this is very strange.


----------



## ekoaja

@ALxMrx : Can you test firestrike physics test ? mine is going lower with dual channel mode, Before 15200 - After 14800


----------



## Wishmaker

That RAM is pricey ! 60 euros for 4GB / 84 euros per 8 GB. I need 24 and it is insane. I don't know how amazon it sells them for 60 euros







.


----------



## AlxMrx

Testing command rate 1T in game resulted in a pc block, so I decided to go back to 2T, I'm fine with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> @ALxMrx : Can you test firestrike physics test ? mine is going lower with dual channel mode, Before 15200 - After 14800


Just ran it now, result 15655
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19714557
Previous score with dual channel was less than 15000, around 14700. I got a screenshot somewhere...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> That RAM is pricey ! 60 euros for 4GB / 84 euros per 8 GB. I need 24 and it is insane. I don't know how amazon it sells them for 60 euros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't know either. Funny thing is that 2133 single 8GB stick costs less than 2x4GB or 1866 sticks. Look:

https://www.amazon.it/Ballistix-Elite-Memoria-PC3-17000-240-Pin/dp/B01BPF8E6A 8GB 2133 - 59.60€
https://www.amazon.it/Ballistix-Elite-Memoria-PC3-17000-240-Pin/dp/B006YG9CU8 8GB 1866 - 78.98€
https://www.amazon.it/Ballistix-Elite-Memoria-PC3-17000-240-Pin/dp/B01BPFC1ZU 2x4GB 2133 - 100.79€
https://www.amazon.it/Ballistix-Elite-Memoria-PC3-17000-240-Pin/dp/B006TB4ZXC 2x4GB 1866 - 87.93€

Even the 2x8GB 2133 kit is more than the double of the single stick: https://www.amazon.it/Ballistix-Elite-Memoria-PC3-17000-240-Pin/dp/B01BPFGUWA

I don't know how they price this stuff, but that single 8GB 2133 got this price by a month now: https://it.camelcamelcamel.com/Ballistix-Elite-Memoria-PC3-17000-240-Pin/product/B01BPF8E6A


----------



## Martin778

I just played GTA Online on my 'new' 980Ti Strix and the Xeons are almost sleeping in 1440p and max details, unbeliavable.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> It came back from the shop as "non defective". Absolutely NO response from the shop or ASUS on any of my questions. They've just sent the board back without a word.
> So yeah, now I'm 110% sure these boards are bogus. Never ever before I had a chip die from low overclocks and from running on stock settings most of the time.
> I can't do anything else now but to list both the board as "condition unknown" and the CPU as defective/keychain.
> The CPU might still sell high as people are gamblers. I might even buy a working 2600k/3770k for it when I look at the offers I get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The board is at 100 euros now and it doesn't look like it will go up in price in the last 4 days the auction is running.


Great! Just got my board back and they also indicated no issue.

I guess I'll try to RMA the chip with Intel and see what they say. Calling ASUS back tomorrow though since I have no idea what they did to test anything. I also indicated an LED had gone bad on the board and they didn't fix that, either.

Tried it again and obviously still doesn't work.


----------



## theister

I think i found the reason for the ram issues connected with reaching > 4,3 ghz with my w3680.

for some reason the w3680 does not like single ranked ram if higher cpu freqs then 4,3 are set.

i have different rams of avexir, some are dual and some are single. putting only dual ranked into the system i have no problems to reach higher cpu freqs. mixing dual and single messed it up (this was no problem with my x5660).

have not been triying single only yet.


----------



## DragonQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I just played GTA Online on my 'new' 980Ti Strix and the Xeons are almost sleeping in 1440p and max details, unbeliavable.


Yep at >1080p resolutions, CPU becomes less important. 9 year old tech can still drive new GPUs, it's crazy really. Power consumption is pretty damn high compared to newer models but otherwise there's no issues.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> I think i found the reason for the ram issues connected with reaching > 4,3 ghz with my w3680.
> 
> for some reason the w3680 does not like single ranked ram if higher cpu freqs then 4,3 are set.
> 
> i have different rams of avexir, some are dual and some are single. putting only dual ranked into the system i have no problems to reach higher cpu freqs. mixing dual and single messed it up (this was no problem with my x5660).
> 
> have not been triying single only yet.


The problem is mixing dual and single rank DIMMs in the same channel, I had the same issue with my W3690 and my old G.Skill Ares
http://www.gskill.us/forum/showpost.php?p=80581&postcount=4


----------



## Hepe

Hello, long time lurker here.

I have a couple RAM related questions regarding my X5660. I've been running it for a year at ~4.4GHz, currently at 4.44GHz (23x193) @ 1.35v. I'm quite happy with my current results, but I'm kind of wondering if it was possible to push this chip (SLBV6) a bit higher still. I've managed to run some benchmarks @ 4.6GHz with well over 1.4 vcore, but the rig was nowhere near stable and running prime95 would ultimately result in a CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT BSOD.

Now, from what I understand, that BSOD is usually vcore related, but could it have something to do with my RAM? I have a 3x4GB set of G.Skill Sniper CL1600 sticks and I'm not too confident on their capabilities. I haven't tried pushing the RAM beyond their rated clockspeeds, but I'm wondering if that would even be a good indication of RAM stability with really high core clocks.. I've set my QPI/DRAM voltage to 1.3v, which did stabilize the over 190MHz BCLK I'm currently running, but getting past 200 seems to be out of the question. So do you guys have any experience of squeezing out higher CPU clocks with better RAM?

The reason why I would like push this chip even further, is because I managed to luck out big time and won an ASUS GTX 1080 from a local tech sites christmas competition and I'd like to mitigate the CPU bottleneck as much as possible with my current setup. Being a flat broke student doesn't really allow me to upgrade my rig currently.


----------



## alancsalt

"The CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT error means that your processor is having trouble with cooperation from its cores and threads. Threads are tasks taken by cores, and some cores can take many threads simultaneously. The problem here is that a thread is waiting for a proper response from another thread - or a core is waiting for a response from another core - and those responses aren't coming. Therefore, you get this BSoD error." Generally the cpu, but can be a corruption issue.

If this was a recent phenomenon, if the OC had been fine before, and only started doing this recently, then you could try a system restore. If it has always had this issue at these clocks I'd say a cpu limitation. AFAIK.


----------



## Hepe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> "The CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT error means that your processor is having trouble with cooperation from its cores and threads. Threads are tasks taken by cores, and some cores can take many threads simultaneously. The problem here is that a thread is waiting for a proper response from another thread - or a core is waiting for a response from another core - and those responses aren't coming. Therefore, you get this BSoD error." Generally the cpu, but can be a corruption issue.
> 
> If this was a recent phenomenon, if the OC had been fine before, and only started doing this recently, then you could try a system restore. If it has always had this issue at these clocks I'd say a cpu limitation. AFAIK.


Thanks for the reply. I ran into that BSOD while pushing the chip to 4.6GHz and running prime95, so I was pretty much trying to achieve max overclock. With my current 4.44GHz overclock the system is stable as a rock, so no problems there.

But does that BSOD basically means that the CPU has hit a ceiling and wont go any further, even with obscene amounts of vcore or should I just throw caution to wind and something like 1.45v? I don't remember exactly what my vcore was during those 4.6Ghz runs, but it was over 1.4v.


----------



## alancsalt

Not owning one of these, but just from general principles:

You will reach an OC where further gains require silly volts.. exponential increases? For any sort of 24/7 OC you want the point just before that. If you are going for HWBot scores or benchmarking it is possible to oc to your maximum for a particular benchmark, or for just cpuz - the edge of stability. Not really useful otherwise. Crashes will damage data on your drive after a while, so keeping a data image can be a good idea, so you can restore.

.


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> The problem is mixing dual and single rank DIMMs in the same channel, I had the same issue with my W3690 and my old G.Skill Ares
> http://www.gskill.us/forum/showpost.php?p=80581&postcount=4


Ofc i do not mix inside a channel.


----------



## Jimmo

Not completely stress tested but getting there. 1.456 Volts using dynamic Vcore. 1.375 QPI/VTT. 1.84 CPU/PLL



Any ideas, tips, warnings advice and comments welcome


----------



## Martin778

I'm still hunting for cheap x5690 or maybe a decomissioned server I can buy and dismantle myself.
4.4GHz w. turbo and 3661MHz uncoire is about as good as what I can do with dual 5670's and 1830MHz RAM.

I wonder how well 4.4 with high un and ram will fare vs 4.56GHz and low unc/ram.

Maybe I can go much higher but I'm at 1.41V 4.4 now. Honestly I'd rather have turbo than high BCLK and a wobbly motherboard that will pass IBT 1 of 2 times.


----------



## 99belle99

Which of the NVMe M2 SSD's work with our PCIe 2.0? AFAIR it was a Samsung drive.


----------



## Martin778

Any works AFAIK. I have a 950PRO but my SR2 doesnt see it in the BIOS (Windows installer does, though).
I use a specially prepared USB stick with DUET that is set to boot in place of the HDD/SSD, the USB stick then launches an EFI shell, loads NVMe drivers and runs a script that boots the Windows OS from NVMe SSD.
The only drawback is that the USB stick needs to be inserted every time you want to boot the OS but you can see it as a security feature to prevent unauthorized access to the computer.
I have enough free USB ports so I just use a tiny USB stick and left it in all the time.

This is the guide I used:
https://www.google.nl/amp/s/audiocricket.com/2016/12/31/booting-samsung-sm961-on-asus-p6t-se-mainboard/amp/


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Any works AFAIK. I have a 950PRO but my SR2 doesnt see it in the BIOS (Windows installer does, though).
> I use a specially prepared USB stick with DUET that is set to boot in place of the HDD/SSD, the USB stick then launches an EFI shell, loads NVMe drivers and runs a script that boots the Windows OS from NVMe SSD.
> The only drawback is that the USB stick needs to be inserted every time you want to boot the OS but you can see it as a security feature to prevent unauthorized access to the computer.
> I have enough free USB ports so I just use a tiny USB stick and left it in all the time.
> 
> This is the guide I used:
> https://www.google.nl/amp/s/audiocricket.com/2016/12/31/booting-samsung-sm961-on-asus-p6t-se-mainboard/amp/


Thanks for that but that looks like a lot of work. Someone on here is booting from a Samsung drive that has legacy drivers installed. I am just wondering which one it was.


----------



## Martin778

It must be recognizable in BIOS. If it's not, then you have to use the method i mentioned.
Anyway the Samsung 950 PRO is the one with legacy mode.


----------



## AlxMrx

I use a 950 PRO as boot with an Asus HYPER M.2 pci-e adapter, BIOS recognizes it as IDE drive


----------



## Martin778

I've also tried the Hyper M.2 but nope, the SR-2 doesn't see the drive in BIOS.
Since I sold off my X99 board that included the adapter I'm using a Kingston HyperX one now.

Do you have the mini version of the HyperKit?


----------



## AlxMrx

Yes, Asus HYPER M.2 x4 MINI


----------



## Martin778

That could be the thing, both the normal HyperKit and the Kingston adapter work only if I use the DUET EFI method.


----------



## agentx007

You don't have to use USB, you can use a 200MB partition from a AHCI drive, or any other boot device visible in your BIOS (it's only used for booting EFI emulator program).

I did this with both my LGA 1366, and LGA 775 rigs, on a Samsung SM951 128GB NVMe SSD (with M.2 adapter, duh







).
Performance is great (still ~1,8GB/s is max for Read/Write on PCI-e x4 2.0).
Here's X48 screen shot and results : LINK
*Some* NVMe drives have build-in support for Legacy BIOS, that's why they can be seen in regular BIOS as boot options.

PS. I used toturials from this site : LINK


----------



## Martin778

Correct, you're not obliged to use a USB stick, anything that your computer can boot from will suffice.
It just happens that the 950PRO is the only drive in my system so I use a USB key to boot it









I'm at 1600MB/s read with 183GB of data on the 512GB drive.


----------



## xenkw0n

Yea I plan on waiting for SSD/RAM prices to level out again before I pick up a used 950 or go down the route of running the EFI shell.


----------



## shadowrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I've also tried the Hyper M.2 but nope, the SR-2 doesn't see the drive in BIOS.
> Since I sold off my X99 board that included the adapter I'm using a Kingston HyperX one now.


Are you using RAID in the bios? My ASUS P6X58D Premium wont detect the 950 Pro if Intel RAID was enabled in the bios. I had to set it to AHCI to enable the BIOS to see the 950 pro and Boot it with legacy. Hope this helps.


----------



## Martin778

No, I'm currently running it in AHCI mode but I've tried all 3 - RAID/AHCI/IDE(Compatible/Enhanced) it's not recognized in BIOS on any setting.
SR-2 uses Nvidia NF200 bridges over the PCIE slots so maybe that's the issue.

+
Watch me rolling, watch me go







(...board is broken, CPU's are blown...














: )
2h RealBench pass, ,4460MHz CPUs, 3720MHz Uncore, 1860MHz RAM


All it needed was a tad more Vcore, 1.43125V. STill even hitting 70*C with 1300RPM on the first H115i and the second with a single 120mm Gentle Typhoon fan on it screwed on the side as I'm wating for the ML140's to arrive









+2
Passed @ 4512MHz but RealBench really LOVES to crash the the system when finishing up and stopping the execution, no idea why.

+3
2053 points in R15 achieved! RAM at 1880MHz and tightened to CL10.


----------



## xenkw0n

Has anyone ever tried these modules with our Xeons?

Samsung M391B5273DH0-YK0

4gb 2rx8 ECC Memory


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Has anyone ever tried these modules with our Xeons?
> 
> Samsung M391B5273DH0-YK0
> 
> 4gb 2rx8 ECC Memory


They look like non registered which might be an issue. I can't get any non registered Samsung 2rx8 to work in triple channel properly. @Kana-Maru is running Registered ECC RAM without issues though.


----------



## xenkw0n

Well it would be pretty cool if they did. They seem to be the server memory variants of some of those Samsung Wonder RAMs. Some guy on another Overclock website was able to get them up to '2400 10-11-11-21 1N 1.65V' on a Haswell system.

Speed + Reliability? Yes plz.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

That's why I tinker with mine every so often. I have the Samsung wonder RAM as well as some laptop RAM with adapters of similar ICs. They'll do 1866 9-9-9-24 without issues, which is enough for these Xeons.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imodfrenzy*
> 
> Can I join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/jqn4j7


I got your message.. Sorry for the delay. You have been approved. Feel free to join the club. Put the code in your sig. Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Martin778

Wait for me!








https://valid.x86.fr/3ue47r

I missed out a deal on 2x X5690's but I'm not sure whether I should upgrade or not.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Wait for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/3ue47r
> 
> I missed out a deal on 2x X5690's but I'm not sure whether I should upgrade or not.


Approved. Put the code in your sig.

What would you upgrade to [?]....an SR-2? Unless the programs you use are struggling I don't think anyone "needs" to upgrade. I'm not talking about those scientific programs that people use as an excuse to upgrade, I mean actual programs that YOU actually use and\or work within. Most people just game and browse the web. That doesn't necessarily means it's time to upgrade lol. Then again there's plenty of new native tech to upgrade to. It is possible to still get that tech on the X58 thought.

I think as enthusiast we just get caught in the hype. We run the same platforms for a while, get our moneys worth and at some point "feel" like upgrading. I have honestly been eyeballing AMD Ryzen CPUs and MBs. Originally I was waiting on Haswell-E\Broadwell-E then that became Skylake. Intel screwed up their naming and got behind on their releases. The IPC slowed down unless I wanted to go back to a Quad which isn't happening....ever based on my workloads.

Now that Ryzen has released at very affordable prices and great performance for the dollar I'm looking at AMD again. I can't wait to see what AMD Naples processors bring to the table. There's suppose to be more cores, more memory and more bandwidth than Intel. We will see.

I'm still waiting for Ryzen based Laptops and tablets. Laptops with AMD has always been cost efficient and got the job done when I was on vacation or on a business trip. I have nothing against Intel, but I don't want to always spend a TON of cash for a decent laptop.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Approved. Put the code in your sig.
> 
> What would you upgrade to [?]....an SR-2? Unless the programs you use are struggling I don't think anyone "needs" to upgrade. I'm not talking about those scientific programs that people use as an excuse to upgrade, I mean actual programs that YOU actually use and\or work within. Most people just game and browse the web. That doesn't necessarily means it's time to upgrade lol. Then again there's plenty of new native tech to upgrade to. It is possible to still get that tech on the X58 thought.
> 
> I think as enthusiast we just get caught in the hype. We run the same platforms for a while, get our moneys worth and at some point "feel" like upgrading. I have honestly been eyeballing AMD Ryzen CPUs and MBs. Originally I was waiting on Haswell-E\Broadwell-E then that became Skylake. Intel screwed up their naming and got behind on their releases. The IPC slowed down unless I wanted to go back to a Quad which isn't happening....ever based on my workloads.
> 
> Now that Ryzen has released at very affordable prices and great performance for the dollar I'm looking at AMD again. I can't wait to see what AMD Naples processors bring to the table. There's suppose to be more cores, more memory and more bandwidth than Intel. We will see.
> 
> I'm still waiting for Ryzen based Laptops and tablets. Laptops with AMD has always been cost efficient and got the job done when I was on vacation or on a business trip. I have nothing against Intel, but I don't want to always spend a TON of cash for a decent laptop.


Don't forget Whitehaven, which is a pair of Ryzen chips on the same package, and possibly unlocked. Should be interesting to see how it stacks up against Intel's true high-end stuff, both current and to-be-released (which IIRC ranges from 6c to 12c) in performance and price. Current stuff I wholly expect it to curbstomp it into the ground. The Skylake-E stuff, it depends on how well Intel's stuff clocks.

Zen-based chips though do look to be a worthy upgrade from our old 1366 rigs, but then again, these things are just too fun to play with


----------



## Martin778

It's an OC / gaming / casual web browsing rig. The X5690's are tasty because they are TOTL chips of the 5000 series and would match and max out the SR2 nicely.
The additional multipliers would help reducing strain on the board too. SR2's aren't BCLK monsters.

Ryzen doesn't interest me at all, not enough overclocking potential.
Purely for fun I'd rather get a Cedar Mill Pentium 4 or something like P4 EE, combine it with an ASUS P5B Deluxe and overclock the crap out of it.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Don't forget Whitehaven, which is a pair of Ryzen chips on the same package, and possibly unlocked. Should be interesting to see how it stacks up against Intel's true high-end stuff, both current and to-be-released (which IIRC ranges from 6c to 12c) in performance and price. Current stuff I wholly expect it to curbstomp it into the ground. The Skylake-E stuff, it depends on how well Intel's stuff clocks.
> 
> Zen-based chips though do look to be a worthy upgrade from our old 1366 rigs, but then again, these things are just too fun to play with


Oh I didn't forget about Whitehaven. AMD seems to have a lot of high end offerings coming and it looks like they are taking the server market seriously again. Also what is "Intel's true high-end stuff". We know what to expect from Intel in the HEDT. Also paying $1700+ for a CPU is simply not cool, but that's Intel for you, then again paying $1,200 for a GPU isn't cool, but that's Nvidia for you. I know people always use this as an excuse and I don't want to hear the whole "but AMD isn't competitive" crap since Intel hasn't caved with their prices and are still selling well. Despite AMD Ryzen performing very well people will buy their favorite brand regardless. I'm not talking ebay used stuff here, but Intel still wants us to spend $339.00 - $350.00 on a 4C\8T 8MB 91W TDP while AMD offers a $312 8C\16T 16MB 64W TDP CPU that matches or beats Intel. Or the fact that AMD $465 competes with Intels $1,000-$1,200 CPU. I've been looking at the price and performance and it appears AMD would be a great increase. IPC does matter, however most of my programs use multiple cores which makes the performance increase much better than what I have already.

However, the X58 still does everything I need it to. It is fun to play with these things, but I've hit my max and had all of my fun way back in 2013-2014. I know what my limits are and what to expect from the X58 platform. It's still solid and I have no issues with it. The Fury X has no issues with my PCIe2.0 x16 slot. Vega is coming even though people have no patience and are used to Intel and Nvidia way of doing things. I actually enjoy the fact that my flagship can stand up to the competition nearly 2 years after release. We just need more developers to stop allowing money to influence their releases.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> It's an OC / gaming / casual web browsing rig. The X5690's are tasty because they are TOTL chips of the 5000 series and would match and max out the SR2 nicely.
> The additional multipliers would help reducing strain on the board too. SR2's aren't BCLK monsters.


I never got a chance to get the SR-2 even when I had plenty of chances from 2013-2015. I always felt the price wouldn't be worth it, but I'm sure I could've done some great things with the SR-2 + Westmere's + OC.

Quote:


> Ryzen doesn't interest me at all, not enough overclocking potential.
> Purely for fun I'd rather get a Cedar Mill Pentium 4 or something like P4 EE, combine it with an ASUS P5B Deluxe and overclock the crap out of it.


Well Intel is telling people NOT to overclock. They offer a protection plan though for more money. Ah the greed.

Ryzen has plenty of overclocking potential. Some AMD Ryzen CPU was overclocked to 5.4Ghz, 5.8Ghz and 5.9Ghz. I'm talking stable as well. AMD CPUs has always been high overclockers. Maybe you are just on the low-end of the overclocking spectrum. The serious overclockers will always "Ryze" to the occasion. The AMD FX CPU is tied with a Intel CPU at around 8.7Ghz last time I checked.

When it comes to overclocking I'm more of a old school PC overclocker.....I don't really like how things are handled nowadays when it comes to overclocking. It all feels generic as heck now instead of genuinely getting more performance out of older hardware. If you would rather buy old hardware for the heck of it, go for it, I personally wouldn't and have passed those stages. OC GPUs on Day 1 is kinda lame to me since it leave barely any room to have fun. After being spoiled from my Fury X I haven't really paid attention to overclocking my GPU since it gives me terrific performance at stock settings. I don't really buy into the overclocking stuff now since it comes with an extra price and "XYZ" variants. I'll pass on letting overclocking being a major reason for anything now. Just e-peen that I don't care for. I need a good price and good performance.


----------



## Martin778

I'm not counting the LN2 or dice cooling @ 1.5V , only 24/7 setups.







From what I've seen most 8-core Ryzen chips hit a wall around 4.1GHz and that's also what AMD is expecting from those chips - 3.9-4.1GHz.

I've yet to see 100% core load in any game I've played so far. None come close and bottleneck from PCI-E 2.0 is marginal, just slightly visible in 3dmark stuff.

Regarding Intel, I'm done with their greed. I've had a non abused 6950X die on me within 10 months, lost 1750,- because it was lapped.
From now on i will only buy second hand CPU's. From LGA2011 on the Xeons are always a safe buy because they are locked and mostly server pulls.

They've been greedy on TIM since 2013 when Ivy Bridge came out but now the chips became much faster and tightly packed you can clearly see that the TIM don't cut it anymore.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, my question with Ryzen is if AMD can pull more clock speeds out of it with a re-spin like how they did with Phenom II C2 to C3 steppings, or how Intel did with Nehalem C0 to D0 steppings. If they can do that and alleviate the clock speed limits without ruining Ryzen's efficiency they'd really have something.


----------



## Martin778

I'm waiting on the HEDT Ryzen, if they can pull off 12-16 cores @ 3.5GHz it would be amazing.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, if the recent leaks are correct, you'll for the most part be getting your wish. Base clock is expected to be 3.1ghz with turbo hitting 3.6ghz.What's really unknown at this point is whether they'll have unlocked SKUs or not.


----------



## prescotter

With a 6c/12t cpu you can have its in theory possible to have CPU Bottleneck with only 8.3% CPU Usage (1 core maxed) since games still use the 1st thread to load up all others threads / power gpu etc.

So if game is limited by that singlecore performance, you might think you have 92% of CPU power left so to say, yet still are bottlenecking your GPU card


----------



## Martin778

I run MSI Afterburner with RTSS showing me OSD of all 24 threads (I play at 1440p and the size of the overlay doesn't bother me) but you're correct - the combined CPU load can be very misleading.

I mostly play GTA Online and it seems to spread the load nicely on 24 threads. Sometimes I see that either Windows or the hardware itself automatically chooses the CPU0 or CPU1 to run on and the load switches between cores. Maybe NUMA has something to do with it.
I have to say i'm very happy with how Windows 10 handles different threads, when I start a web browser or any other application while gaming in the background, the load gets moved to the least used cores.

When I was playing on an i7 920 @ 3.6GHz on an ASUS P6T SE I sometimes noticed high CPU usage but the Xeon has 2C/4T more threads, a higher clock and seems to run a lot smoother.


----------



## xenkw0n

I'm pretty sure there still is no PCIe 2.0 bottleneck even if someone was using a 1080ti. The bandwidth of PCIe 2.0 at x16 is still plenty for all current GPUs. I saw tests with the 980ti a year ago and the difference between PCIe 2.0 x16, PCIe 2.0 x8, PCIe 3.0 x16 and PCIe 3.0 x8 were all within 2% of each other. This actually means PCIe 2.0 even at x8 was still enough bandwidth for a 980ti... at x16? We still have plenty of bandwidth on X58.

I'm serious. This PCIe 2.0 vs 3.0 and even x8 vs x16 is a joke. Just because there is a different revision (2.0 to 3.0) people think 2.0 has become outdated. It has not. This is not like USB or SATA from 2.0 to 3.0.

I know the Titan X is a little dated now but it's still equivalent to say a 1080 overclocked.
https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I'm not counting the LN2 or dice cooling @ 1.5V , only 24/7 setups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've seen most 8-core Ryzen chips hit a wall around 4.1GHz and that's also what AMD is expecting from those chips - 3.9-4.1GHz.
> 
> I've yet to see 100% core load in any game I've played so far. None come close and bottleneck from PCI-E 2.0 is marginal, just slightly visible in 3dmark stuff.
> 
> Regarding Intel, I'm done with their greed. I've had a non abused 6950X die on me within 10 months, lost 1750,- because it was lapped.
> From now on i will only buy second hand CPU's. From LGA2011 on the Xeons are always a safe buy because they are locked and mostly server pulls.
> 
> They've been greedy on TIM since 2013 when Ivy Bridge came out but now the chips became much faster and tightly packed you can clearly see that the TIM don't cut it anymore.


If you aren't counting LN2 or dice cooling then you should just stop talking about overclocking. Those are the serious overclockers who invest time and money into breaking records. Yeah they sell us nice little coolers and things like that, but as I explained earlier everything is manufactured nowadays. They are selling you overclockable parts with limits. Now some companies are saying don't overclock or you might kill the product [DUH!]. Plus there are already a limits in place so they can sell you something else next year to overclock.

Geez.......a 6950X used. That's a pricey CPU. Personally I never buy second hand anything unless it's old outdated tech. New builds get all new purchases and up to date warranties, but that's just me and what I do. They've been greedy with TIM yes, but people STILL ran out to purchase their CPU regardless. Intel wins regardless. Just like the Nvidia 970 issues\lies\mix up.....people still ran out to purchase them after learning about the 3.5GB issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> With a 6c/12t cpu you can have its in theory possible to have CPU Bottleneck with only 8.3% CPU Usage (1 core maxed) since games still use the 1st thread to load up all others threads / power gpu etc.
> 
> So if game is limited by that singlecore performance, you might think you have 92% of CPU power left so to say, yet still are bottlenecking your GPU card


Most games I play now takes advantage of the extra cores [DX11 Multi, DX12 and Vulkan]. This is why AMD created Mantle in the first place. Thankfully someone cared about our modern tech and we know have Direct X 12 and Vulkan standard API for engineers and programmers. I'm hoping more companies go Vulkan.

Going with the single core statement a Quad core would be a waste as well right? At the end of the day AMD offers a 6C\12T cheaper than Intel's 4C\8T so going AMD is a win win regardless especially if many of the benchmarks are correct which shows AMD either matching or beating the more expensive proc. with less tech. Will this stop people from just purchasing Intel.......nah probably not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I'm serious. This PCIe 2.0 vs 3.0 and even x8 vs x16 is a joke. Just because there is a different revision (2.0 to 3.0) people think 2.0 has become outdated. It has not. This is not like USB or SATA from 2.0 to 3.0.


We had a big conversation about this very topic either in this thread or my other X58 thread. My AMD Fury X has no problem matching or coming within 1%-3% of a PCIe 3.0 using a Fury X. I never had bandwidth issues running my GTX 670 in SLI. Everyone running the 980 Ti on the X58 had no issues. PCIe 2.0 still offerers plenty of bandwidth so obviously I agree.







There's so much new native tech to look forward to now that finally upgrading would feel like an actual upgrade instead of going to a side grade from Intel. Prices looks much better on the AMD side at the moment for the tech and performance you get.

I've never hit the max USB 2.0 speeds in all of my years of using it. I'll probably never hit the max USB 3.0\3.1 speeds without some fancy backup setup either.


----------



## prescotter

I just ment to say that CPU Usage % is not a good indicator for CPU bottlenecking.

Alltough DX11 and DX12 are multithreaded 90% of games still rely on 1 CPU Core to feed the GPU.

Lets say you have a quad core, 100/4=25% of CPU usage maximum per core in task manager.
So while CPU usage can be 60%, it could be Core one is 100% pegged and bottlenecking the GPU, while other Cores are only partially loaded.
While the Taskmanager only displays 60% of CPU Used, its possible for Core 1 to be pegged @ 100% load and thus bottlenecking.

Like a AMD FX8320 user might think, damn my CPU Usage is only 50% playing Game X, i have plenty of headroom left.
While secretly Core 1 is pushed to 100% (only 12.5% in taskmanager) and greatly bottlenecking their gpu.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Yeah I saw the post about Task Manager and CPU Usage percentages on AMD reddit. There's are still many ways to get "real" CPU usage numbers and that's what I use when I check the CPU usage during benchmarks. I have nothing against Task Manager since it gives you data quickly. The majority of gamers and reviewers will use task manager in most cases which is 100% fine with me. As long as my GPU shows a increase with no overclock and more cores are sending data I'm happy. Give credit when credit is due, so thanks AMD for Mantle, DX12 and Vulkan. We needed those APIs, now if we can get another company from paying to prevent the new APIs on day 1 I'll be a happy camper.

Also here is my CPU usage while running Hitman DX12:

http://s26.postimg.org/sxapx68q1/CPU_Chart.jpg

*Hitman 100% maxed + SSAA @ 4K* = right at 50fps average.

*MGS V: The Phantom Pain 100% Maxed @ 4K recorded with Relive:* [40fps Average]
https://www.youtube.com/embed/_CQvaeRDBCs

At some point I actually pause the video and show all of the graphical settings maxed.

These are older results from Dec. 2016. Things could be a bit better now since AMD drivers have been top notch.

My 4K experience since 2015 has been great with my Fury X. Now if we can just get more Vulkan titles in the market.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> We had a big conversation about this very topic either in this thread or my other X58 thread. My AMD Fury X has no problem matching or coming within 1%-3% of a PCIe 3.0 using a Fury X. I never had bandwidth issues running my GTX 670 in SLI. Everyone running the 980 Ti on the X58 had no issues. PCIe 2.0 still offerers plenty of bandwidth so obviously I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's so much new native tech to look forward to now that finally upgrading would feel like an actual upgrade instead of going to a side grade from Intel. Prices looks much better on the AMD side at the moment for the tech and performance you get.
> 
> I've never hit the max USB 2.0 speeds in all of my years of using it. I'll probably never hit the max USB 3.0\3.1 speeds without some fancy backup setup either.


Yes I agree some of the features of newer systems are starting to finally be worth it. Kinda wish I held out on upgrading a little longer but I didn't find out about the Xeon's with X58 until after. Broadwell-E on X99 has been good to me so far and the speed is noticeable in certain areas which makes me not actually regret the upgrade, but I could have exercised a bit more patience. I am enjoying modding my old X58 system though and will be putting it in a case as a shrine to be used as my media server... So it's still going to be an important (beautiful) piece in my collection.

Oh well, aside from the fact that I had my first 6800k die on me after 10 months of use (never went above 1.24v on the core and actually downclocked my 3200mhz RAM to 2800mhz because I could get it stable with low voltages 1.24 and tight timings 14-14-14-32-368 CL1). I think it's actually the board that caused it unless Intel has found a way to design chips that fail regularly (go see recent reviews of ASUS X99 boards on Newegg). Like you, for new builds I only buy new tech so I have 3 year warranties on the motherboard and CPU. If the chip dies again in the next 2 years I'll be able to get it replaced but I'll also know it's probably a problem with ASUS X99 boards since I couldn't imagine chips dying like this is common without signs of degradation or extreme overclocking.

And about USB 2.0, that's the same argument I've tried explaining to people for a while, a lot of cheap USB 3.0 flash drives max out in speeds around USB 2.0 limits. The only time where newer cheap flash drives are starting to see benefits is from reads since a lot can start to get up to 100MB/s now. I did pick up a refurbished Corsair Voyager GTX 128GB and that thing definitely would get bottlenecked by USB 2.0 speeds.


----------



## Martin778

I've had the 6950X brand new by the way. Anyways I'm not touching Any ASUS boards anymore either as Im almost certain it's the board's fault.
I prefer normal overclocking, not abusing the hardware with critical voltages just to throw it away after the benches are done. The top OC'ers get their stuff for free from sponsors and/or ad revenue and don't care at all if it dies anyway









There is also nothing 'pro' in maximum overclocking, just keep the hardware cool, push all the voltages in the red zone and wish you've won the sillicon lottery.
What would be more interesting to see is finding the golden ratio between speed, longevity and power usage.

Sure, if I got a free $1,750 CPU and motherboard I wouldn't care pushing it till it dies just for a longer E-peen on some scoreboards.








What I care for is longevity and usage value.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Yes I agree some of the features of newer systems are starting to finally be worth it. Kinda wish I held out on upgrading a little longer but I didn't find out about the Xeon's with X58 until after. Broadwell-E on X99 has been good to me so far and the speed is noticeable in certain areas which makes me not actually regret the upgrade, but I could have exercised a bit more patience. I am enjoying modding my old X58 system though and will be putting it in a case as a shrine to be used as my media server... So it's still going to be an important (beautiful) piece in my collection.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, aside from the fact that I had my first 6800k die on me after 10 months of use (never went above 1.24v on the core and actually downclocked my 3200mhz RAM to 2800mhz because I could get it stable with low voltages 1.24 and tight timings 14-14-14-32-368 CL1). I think it's actually the board that caused it unless Intel has found a way to design chips that fail regularly (go see recent reviews of ASUS X99 boards on Newegg). Like you, for new builds I only buy new tech so I have 3 year warranties on the motherboard and CPU. If the chip dies again in the next 2 years I'll be able to get it replaced but I'll also know it's probably a problem with ASUS X99 boards since I couldn't imagine chips dying like this is common without signs of degradation or extreme overclocking.
> 
> And about USB 2.0, that's the same argument I've tried explaining to people for a while, a lot of cheap USB 3.0 flash drives max out in speeds around USB 2.0 limits. The only time where newer cheap flash drives are starting to see benefits is from reads since a lot can start to get up to 100MB/s now. I did pick up a refurbished Corsair Voyager GTX 128GB and that thing definitely would get bottlenecked by USB 2.0 speeds.


Even after upgrading I plan to continue using my X58. Chances are I'll leave the Fury X in the X58 and more than likely I'll go Vega with the newer build. Hopefully the price is right because $1,200.00 for a flagship GPU of all things simply isn't happening. That would make me fall back to the mainstream $150.00-$250.00 area for gaming. The main reason I never left the X58 platform is because I learned of the Xeons during my plans to spend around $2,000 on a X79 build. After countless testing and comparisons I decided to stick with the X58 and safe all that cash or put towards something smarter. I was less than 10 percent slower @ 4.8Ghz when compared to the Sandy Bridge-E and Ivy Bridge-E counterparts. No regrets till this day. Sorry to hear about that 6800K death. 10 months is no time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I've had the 6950X brand new by the way. Anyways I'm not touching Any ASUS boards anymore either as Im almost certain it's the board's fault.
> I prefer normal overclocking, not abusing the hardware with critical voltages just to throw it away after the benches are done. The top OC'ers get their stuff for free from sponsors and/or ad revenue and don't care at all if it dies anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also nothing 'pro' in maximum overclocking, just keep the hardware cool, push all the voltages in the red zone and wish you've won the sillicon lottery.
> What would be more interesting to see is finding the golden ratio between speed, longevity and power usage.
> 
> Sure, if I got a free $1,750 CPU and motherboard I wouldn't care pushing it till it dies just for a longer E-peen on some scoreboards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I care for is longevity and usage value.


I can't speak for the new ASUS boards, but my Sabertooth X58 has performed well and held up even during massive OCs. Whenever I had any issues within the 5 year period ASUS was ready to ship a replacement and fix the issue with no question.

What is "normal" overclocking. Overclocking is overclocking unless you mean this limited form of overclocking companies capitalize on now. If you aren't ready to put money into massive overclocking you can't just state "top OC'ers get their stuff for free from sponsors". You just don't wake up and get sponsors, free stuff or discounts. You have to make a name for yourself first and cost money. Also it's more to it than just pushing voltages and keeping things cool lmao. Heck for me hit my high 5.0Ghz - 5.5Ghz it took more than just upping voltages. There's more to it than that for sure, but I'm sure most gamers go that route. Fortunately I don't. I've never went into detail about how I overclock, but I've provided a lot of info over the years. I'm pretty sure the "pros" who actually overclocks care if overclocking dies. What type of statement is that lol.

If what you truly care for is longevity and usage value you wouldn't overclock in the first place since most newer CPUs & architectures work fine right out of the box for a number of programs and everyday surfing habits. Heck I don't necessarily NEED to overclock my Xeon for daily usage, I just choose to. Gaming and several programs have no problems running. I multi task a lot so a modest 3.6Ghz - 3.8Ghz is more than enough for my needs.


----------



## Martin778

Can't agree with that, but hey we aren't sheeple to all follow the same thinking and doing


----------



## Kana-Maru

Several things were said. I have no idea what you disagree with, but ok.


----------



## Cyberpunk2077

Hi guys, i'm using gigabyte ga x58a ud7+i7 930 3.6ghz+gtx 670 with evga 600 b1 psu. İ'm planning to upgrade x5650 and r9 390.Can my psu handle X5650 3.8-4 ghz with r9 390? What is power consumption oc'ed X5650? Thanks.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyberpunk2077*
> 
> Hi guys, i'm using gigabyte ga x58a ud7+i7 930 3.6ghz+gtx 670 with evga 600 b1 psu. İ'm planning to upgrade x5650 and r9 390.Can my psu handle X5650 3.8-4 ghz with r9 390? What is power consumption oc'ed X5650? Thanks.


I think there should be no problem, before my actual psu I had a corsair HX520 powering my W3690 + GTX 970 (and GTX 670 before this one)


----------



## Martin778

Someone said SR-2's struggle with high BCLK. Can't agree with that, at least not with dual channel memory. It runs like a dream on 200x22.
Almost 6h of P95 and not any thread crashed.

This is @ 1.36V VTT:



Didn't even need high volts besides 1.39V on the chipset. Kingston RAM is gone and I've replaced it with G.Skill 1866 CL9 but I need 1 more 2x4GB kit. Gonna try 2000 CL10 @ 1.65V now.


----------



## Cyberpunk2077

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlxMrx*
> 
> I think there should be no problem, before my actual psu I had a corsair HX520 powering my W3690 + GTX 970 (and GTX 670 before this one)


Actually, i'm worried about r9 390,it's a power hungry gpu and seller says(it's a used card) this gpu coil whine issue on older 750w psu. But damn it's only 190$ and coil whine is no problem for me.


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyberpunk2077*
> 
> Hi guys, i'm using gigabyte ga x58a ud7+i7 930 3.6ghz+gtx 670 with evga 600 b1 psu. İ'm planning to upgrade x5650 and r9 390.Can my psu handle X5650 3.8-4 ghz with r9 390? What is power consumption oc'ed X5650? Thanks.


I have a UD5 and use a 290x @ 1100mhz daily and X5650 @ 4.4 with 4.6 turbo on an EVGA 650w and all has been well.
I think the 390 uses the same or slightly less power than 200 series Hawaii because of the revisions on the bios and architecture.
You should be fine. 600w PSU should easily handle 4ghz X5650 and stock clocked 290x. :B


----------



## GammaBreaker

After a year of forgetting/procrastinating, I finally ordered the X5675 for my P6T standard. Also flashed my BIOS to version 1408 (I was apparently still on 1202), and reapplied the OC to my i7 930 @ 3.5GHz.

The X5675 will be here on Saturday, and I'm hoping it's a good enough chip to hit ~4GHz without ridiculous voltage. I'm looking forward to the two extra cores and 500MHz bump.

Of course, I can't remember for the life of me how to balance the voltages on X58 overclocks, so it's time to hit the books on that...

Yay, days of stability testing!


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> After a year of forgetting/procrastinating, I finally ordered the X5675 for my P6T standard. Also flashed my BIOS to version 1408 (I was apparently still on 1202), and reapplied the OC to my i7 930 @ 3.5GHz.
> 
> The X5675 will be here on Saturday, and I'm hoping it's a good enough chip to hit ~4GHz without ridiculous voltage. I'm looking forward to the two extra cores and 500MHz bump.
> 
> Of course, I can't remember for the life of me how to balance the voltages on X58 overclocks, so it's time to hit the books on that...
> 
> Yay, days of stability testing!


4.4/4.5 GHz isn't too hard to achieve. 4.2GHz will be quite easy with reasonable voltage. I'm still working on getting stability at 4.6GHz @ 1.42vcore.its proving difficult especially with 3 x 8Gb.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> 4.4/4.5 GHz isn't too hard to achieve. 4.2GHz will be quite easy with reasonable voltage. I'm still working on getting stability at 4.6GHz @ 1.42vcore.its proving difficult especially with 3 x 8Gb.


I've heard that stability can be a little tricky with 8GB sticks, but I'm only running 3x4GB at the moment. Hopefully that makes it a little easier on this end! The CPUs are now cheap enough that I won't be heartbroken if I don't get a Grade-A chip, and maybe I'll just throw another at it.

Glad to hear the encouraging words on ~4.4 and 4.2GHz. I'll be curious to see how you get 4.6GHz stable out of that.

Access to these Xeon processors makes me really glad I picked the LGA 1366 platform over 1156, despite people telling me to pick the less expensive platform. Clearly X58 has aged like wine instead of milk like 1156. Before the X58, I'd build a new desktop every 3 years...but here this one is, 8 years later, still trucking.

Long live X58!


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> I've heard that stability can be a little tricky with 8GB sticks, but I'm only running 3x4GB at the moment. Hopefully that makes it a little easier on this end! The CPUs are now cheap enough that I won't be heartbroken if I don't get a Grade-A chip, and maybe I'll just throw another at it.
> 
> Glad to hear the encouraging words on ~4.4 and 4.2GHz. I'll be curious to see how you get 4.6GHz stable out of that.
> 
> Access to these Xeon processors makes me really glad I picked the LGA 1366 platform over 1156, despite people telling me to pick the less expensive platform. Clearly X58 has aged like wine instead of milk like 1156. Before the X58, I'd build a new desktop every 3 years...but here this one is, 8 years later, still trucking.
> 
> Long live X58!


Yeah pretty cool aye? I'd been looking at all the new platforms and processors pass by knowing that many were an upgrade but couldn't be convinced by too much. Adding a 6 core to my old X58 for $100 couldn't be allowed to slip past. 4.6 is ok for light use but it seems impossible to keep Temps under 75 degs. 4.4 is more realistic for my UD3R & X5675 setup.


----------



## xenkw0n

If you're looking for 4.0 ghz just set 200BCLK, x20 CPU Multi, x8 RAM multi for 1600mhz, 7200QPI (x18), 3200mhz Uncore/Cache, 1.3v cpu vcore and QPI. Might be enough just right there with such a light overclock. Should be a good starting point if you're not trying to invest days into the perfect overclock.

I should also point out my P6T standard was an amazing overclocker.


----------



## SirLouen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> If you're looking for 4.0 ghz just set 200BCLK, x20 CPU Multi, x8 RAM multi for 1600mhz, 7200QPI (x18), 3200mhz Uncore/Cache, 1.3v cpu vcore and QPI. Might be enough just right there with such a light overclock. Should be a good starting point if you're not trying to invest days into the perfect overclock.
> 
> I should also point out my P6T standard was an amazing overclocker.


I would like to achieve exactly this I have a X5675 and a P6T Deluxe V2. Stock 3Ghz and I would like to overclock to 4Ghz (no water cooling). I don't know if it is too risky without a water cooling system, but it is also not an extreme overclock.

What shall I read first to understand this overclocking concepts (multipliers, QPI, BCLK...) and know how to apply them in the BIOS adequately?

I have 12GB of RAM and I'm a little bit worried because in the first message of the topic I've seen that RAM clock should not go over 1333Mhz. With your settings I see it will go 1600mhz, and it may provoke issues in my system:



Maybe should I try just setting BCLK 200, CPU Multi x20, QPI Multi x18, UnCore Multi x16 and Mem Multi x6 to stay under 1333Mhz?


----------



## Cyrious

Just make sure the DIMMs have enough voltage and the Uncore also has enough voltage. From what I've seen in this thread the IMC on the 32nm hex-core Xeons can push 2000mhz. 1600mhz is easymodo for them.


----------



## AlxMrx

You can go above 1333, and even above 1600 with ease if the ram is capable. Got my ram at 2166 stable with a 4.5GHz oc


----------



## SirLouen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Just make sure the DIMMs have enough voltage and the Uncore also has enough voltage. From what I've seen in this thread the IMC on the 32nm hex-core Xeons can push 2000mhz. 1600mhz is easymodo for them.


Here are my settings:






In the P6T Deluxe BIOS I used this settings:

CPU Ratio: 20
BCLK Freq: 190 Mhz
Mem Freq: 1523
UCLK Freq: 3047 Mhz
6857QPI

CPU Volt: 1.25
CPU PLL: 1.88
QPI Volt: 1.25

The P6T deluxe has some default settings to choose from a list, like QPI MT Mem Freq and UCLK Freq, and some manually adjustable like CPU Ratio, BCLK Freq, and Volts (CPU, PLL and QPI)

Are this settings correctly set for my X5675? (I mean conservative and not too low or too high, specially to not overheat too much).

About Temperatures, this are my idle values:


And this is with a CPU intensive game on:


Looks legit. Opinions?


----------



## Cyrious

You look good so far. From here getting to 4ghz should be a simple multiplier change (x21) and maybe a tad more vcore. Alternatively, you can increase the bclock to 200mhz, but keep in mind that may throw everything off and you'll have to spend some time testing for stability and tuning should you find issues.

Do keep in mind though what I can do to help is limited. My board is less than stellar and I'm a bit of a noob myself with the platform.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirLouen*


Where did you get that calculator??


----------



## SirLouen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Where did you get that calculator??


http://icrontic.com/files/apps/nehalem-calc/


----------



## Krazeswift

Heres another good one.

http://www.linuxforge.net/freqcalc.php


----------



## Wishmaker

I am oldschool, if I see my RAM under 1600 in my overclock, i make sure its minimum 1600 or above







. Having the ram at 1523 actually irks me!!


----------



## xenkw0n

I was just going under the assumption you were running with 1600mhz memory. If you are, set them to their specs and 200 bclk should be fine. You might have to bump vcore/QPI a bit (if you're stable at those settings already then you probably won't have to go above 1.3v (max Intel spec is 1.35v on vcore/QPI - So you're still very safe).

As others have said, pushing 1600mhz and even past that isn't too hard for these chips. I'm running at 1800mhz CL8 and 3600mhz cache while staying at 1.3v QPI.

You could also try lowering you PLL voltage. 1.8v should be plenty. In fact, these chips typically run even more stable the lower you can take this but I don't think your board will allow anything below 1.8v.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Out of curiosity, while I wait for the X5675 to arrive, I was wondering...

Which arrangement is less stressful on the motherboard itself? High Multi x Lower Bclk VS Lower Multi x High Bclk?

I'm assuming the former will take more VCore but put less strain on the board, and vice versa.

Mostly I ask because, well...the board is easily the most troublesome/costly part to replace. It's already 8 years old, and has spent 6 years overclocked with the i7 930. I'd like this Xeon addition to stretch it another year or two before it gets retired to the B-Unit position in the house (currently occupied by a 771 Xeon).

Not that I intend to cook anything! I'll be gentle. I'm more afraid of that behemoth Noctua cooler physically damaging the board than incurring electrical damage.


----------



## xenkw0n

A higher BCLK will put more strain on the board. Though I know people have used 200 bclk for years on end without issue. You will get some nice multipliers to play with using an X5675 and could try out lower bclk but you'd be stuck using memory slower than 1600mhz if you didn't want to overclock your RAM or it won't overclock well because of maths.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Memory might be a limiting factor for me. When I upgraded from a 3 x 2GB kit to a 3 x 4GB kit, I mistakenly purchased 1333 to replace the lower-capacity 1600.

That said, reviews of the 1333 kit that I have are pretty flattering, with many people achieving stability at 1700+. I think there's a pretty good chance I can achieve stability with a good memory speed, I might just have to loosen the timings from 7 to 8.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> Memory might be a limiting factor for me. When I upgraded from a 3 x 2GB kit to a 3 x 4GB kit, I mistakenly purchased 1333 to replace the lower-capacity 1600.
> 
> That said, reviews of the 1333 kit that I have are pretty flattering, with many people achieving stability at 1700+. I think there's a pretty good chance I can achieve stability with a good memory speed, I might just have to loosen the timings from 7 to 8.


Timings of 7 with 1600mhz are very tight. Default 'overclock' DDR3 ram is pretty much 1600mhz @1.5v 9-9-9-27 or something close to that. Using 1600mhz at 8-8-8-24 or something is good!


----------



## 99belle99

I use 7-7-7-20 with my 1600 MHz RAM.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Well, the X5675 unexpected arrived two days early, which throws off my weekend plan of working on it! Maybe I'll have to get it started tonight...

It's batch number 3103B607. Here's to hoping it's a good overclocker! I'll probably be back with questions over the next few days as I get to tinkering.

Before I can start, I need to get a soft paint brush and dip it in alcohol to clean out my heatsink, though. Air gets the bulk, but there's always that fine film of dust that sticks to the metal. Might as well make it squeaky-clean for its new load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Timings of 7 with 1600mhz are very tight. Default 'overclock' DDR3 ram is pretty much 1600mhz @1.5v 9-9-9-27 or something close to that. Using 1600mhz at 8-8-8-24 or something is good!


That's around where I'm expecting for these sticks. Common reports are 1700-1800, but I don't plan to push past 1600 anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> I use 7-7-7-20 with my 1600 MHz RAM.


That's impressive for 1600. I'm not sure mine will do 1600 at those timings, but I'm going to loosen them up and attempt to tighten them when the bulk of the testing is done.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> Well, the X5675 unexpected arrived two days early, which throws off my weekend plan of working on it! Maybe I'll have to get it started tonight...
> 
> It's batch number 3103B607. Here's to hoping it's a good overclocker! I'll probably be back with questions over the next few days as I get to tinkering.
> 
> Before I can start, I need to get a soft paint brush and dip it in alcohol to clean out my heatsink, though. Air gets the bulk, but there's always that fine film of dust that sticks to the metal. Might as well make it squeaky-clean for its new load.
> That's around where I'm expecting for these sticks. Common reports are 1700-1800, but I don't plan to push past 1600 anyway.
> That's impressive for 1600. I'm not sure mine will do 1600 at those timings, but I'm going to loosen them up and attempt to tighten them when the bulk of the testing is done.


Well if you can get into the 1700-1800 territory then BCLK of 175 becomes a really nice option. There's a lot of ways you can get to where you want. Just don't be concerned about the board or chip having issues getting past 1333mhz up to about 1800-2000 for your memory frequency. Just remember you can't go past x10 memory multiplier so if your BCLK is 175 then the fastest you can run your memory on the X56xx series chips is 1750mhz. The W3680 and W3690 are the 980x/990x xeon counterparts and have unlocked multipliers. I ran into that issue before I upped my BCLK and tried to run memory at x12 - The machine won't boot.

And yea, 7-7-7-20 at 1600mhz is very impressive. What sticks are you using? I think the Crucial Ballistix LP 8gb ones talked about in here can hit those timings with 1.5v @ 1600mhz.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

This platform favors tighter timings anyway. We can't achieve extreme memory clocks because the memory controller isn't as good as Sandy Bridge through Haswell. I've dabbled with 1800 7-8-7-20 before and can't tell a difference between that and stock 1600 6-7-6-18. I personally think it's a waste to buy RAM you won't carry over to your next build to try and breathe new life into your X58 system. Then again, if you plan on using X58 for another two or three years, it's probably worth it. I've mulled over the decision of going from 6x2GB to 3x4GB and I can't justify the cost. More power to you if you can.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> This platform favors tighter timings anyway. We can't achieve extreme memory clocks because the memory controller isn't as good as Sandy Bridge through Haswell. I've dabbled with 1800 7-8-7-20 before and can't tell a difference between that and stock 1600 6-7-6-18. I personally think it's a waste to buy RAM you won't carry over to your next build to try and breathe new life into your X58 system. Then again, if you plan on using X58 for another two or three years, it's probably worth it. I've mulled over the decision of going from 6x2GB to 3x4GB and I can't justify the cost. More power to you if you can.


That's not quite true, the limitation on my system was the fact that the x56xx's do not allow the memory speed to run more than 10x the speed of the BCLK. With my w3670, I had no issue running 2400mhz, but it simply didn't clock as well, also the difference between 2000mhz and 2400mhz wasn't really noticeable. I also ran 2400mhz on my old i7 860 without issue.

Here's a 980x running with 2814mhz memory in triple channel:
http://hwbot.org/submission/2188172_highgertz_memory_frequency_ddr3_sdram_1407.1_mhz

There are a lot of results with 2400-2600mhz without needing all the crazy cooling though.


----------



## theister

did not know the w3670 allows > 1:10 ram deviders. ty


----------



## Martin778

2800 C9 sounds kinda fake to me?

Nvm, special memory - 2333 C9 stock.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> did not know the w3670 allows > 1:10 ram deviders. ty


Yep, 970 = w3670, 980x = w3680, 990x = w3690. Some very minor differences between them, but they are basically the same.


----------



## 99belle99

Those timings 7-7-7-20. Are at 2T though. System crashes if using those timings and 1T. I only have 6GB's of RAM. 2x3. Corsair dominator GT is the RAM.
http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/cmt6gx3m3a1600c7


----------



## GammaBreaker

Well, it's installed and running at stock settings. Going to hit it IBT for 10 passes just to test the unit itself, and then start gently nudging up the settings to find the right OC I want.

There's definitely one funky core temperature sensor. It's reading 18C, which is cooler than the room. The rest are reading a pretty expectable 22-26C for stock.

Onward!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> Out of curiosity, while I wait for the X5675 to arrive, I was wondering...
> 
> Which arrangement is less stressful on the motherboard itself? High Multi x Lower Bclk VS Lower Multi x High Bclk?
> 
> I'm assuming the former will take more VCore but put less strain on the board, and vice versa.
> 
> Mostly I ask because, well...the board is easily the most troublesome/costly part to replace. It's already 8 years old, and has spent 6 years overclocked with the i7 930. I'd like this Xeon addition to stretch it another year or two before it gets retired to the B-Unit position in the house (currently occupied by a 771 Xeon).
> 
> Not that I intend to cook anything! I'll be gentle. I'm more afraid of that behemoth Noctua cooler physically damaging the board than incurring electrical damage.


I run my x5675 with 210blk or 200 depending if im running 4.4,4.5,4.6 kinda bounce back and forth depending on what cpu power im needing.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> I run my x5675 with 210blk or 200 depending if im running 4.4,4.5,4.6 kinda bounce back and forth depending on what cpu power im needing.


What board might you be running? I've got a P6T, and the main headache is that ASUS names everything differently than other manufacturers. I had to write down a terminology chart to translate standard (Gigabyte, mostly) terms to ASUS equivalents.

I'm personally aiming for a modest 4.0-4.2 depending on temps and voltages. Hoping I got a good chip, because that extra 200MHz would be nice!

EDIT: Sorry for asking about your board. I need to update my browser, because several of the site's features aren't working on my antique version of Firefox. I'll set up ESR52 this weekend on another PC while the stress tests are running. I can't even use the search function anymore on this old version.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> I run my x5675 with 210blk or 200 depending if im running 4.4,4.5,4.6 kinda bounce back and forth depending on what cpu power im needing.
> 
> 
> 
> What board might you be running? I've got a P6T, and the main headache is that ASUS names everything differently than other manufacturers. I had to write down a terminology chart to translate standard (Gigabyte, mostly) terms to ASUS equivalents.
> 
> I'm personally aiming for a modest 4.0-4.2 depending on temps and voltages. Hoping I got a good chip, because that extra 200MHz would be nice!
> 
> EDIT: Sorry for asking about your board. I need to update my browser, because several of the site's features aren't working on my antique version of Firefox. I'll set up ESR52 this weekend on another PC while the stress tests are running. I can't even use the search function anymore on this old version.
Click to expand...

Im running a ASUS P6X58D-E i hear you on browser my main browser is a older one that does not play nice on alot of sites so i have firefox as a backup.


----------



## GammaBreaker

What a wonderful board. I can finally see your specs on this new browser. Innate SATA3/USB3 support is something I wish the P6T had. I'm a little bit jelly!

Up to 3.9GHz so far. 61C max on 1.30V (BIOS). Once I get the clocks I want, I'll start reducing voltages to find stable minimums. My i7 930 would hit 65C on 1.15V, so I think this is going well.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> What a wonderful board. I can finally see your specs on this new browser. Innate SATA3/USB3 support is something I wish the P6T had. I'm a little bit jelly!
> 
> Up to 3.9GHz so far. 61C max on 1.30V (BIOS). Once I get the clocks I want, I'll start reducing voltages to find stable minimums. My i7 930 would hit 65C on 1.15V, so I think this is going well.


For sure these chips run cooler my 930 was a heater, most of the time i run my x5675 at 4.4Ghz with 1.36-1.38 temps stay in 60 to low 70s for transcoding/encoding etc under water with a single thin 360mm rad fans set to about 700-800 RPMs. I believe 4.2Ghz took about 1.30-1.32 vcore to be 100% stable in everything.


----------



## ekoaja

Hi, i have x5650 at 4,5ghz and Asus R2E. Im planning to upgrade to i7 6700k for gaming and watching movies, what do you think ? is it worth it ?


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> Hi, i have x5650 at 4,5ghz and Asus R2E. Im planning to upgrade to i7 6700k for gaming and watching movies, what do you think ? is it worth it ?


At what price and what GPU? With that 980, I doubt you'd see much difference in gaming.


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> At what price and what GPU? With that 980, I doubt you'd see much difference in gaming.


Im currently using Gtx 980Ti, 6700k about 450 usd including motherboard.


----------



## wonderbrah

Anyone play BF1? I've got an X5675 @4.2 ghz and I've been playing this game almost exclusively since launch with HT enabled with anywhere from 30-50% CPU utilization(usually doesn't go higher than that) and been getting great performance. 60 FPS or over I'd say 90% of the time even in 64 player rooms. Well today I decided to try an experiment and turn HT off. Well I started getting massive stuttering issues and was seeing over 80% CPU utilization. I'd just like to know if anyone else has tried comparing performance between HT on/off with gaming? I didn't think it'd make such a massive difference between a game being playable and unplayable. I'm just wondering if it's possible it's my CPU because I believe I bent a CPU socket pin when installing this thing as one of my ram slots on my motherboard became defunct.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> Im currently using Gtx 980Ti, 6700k about 450 usd including motherboard.


I'd wait for next gen, at 60hz you'll be GPU limited 99% of the time. At 120hz+ you could see a CPU bottleneck in less optimized games.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderbrah*
> 
> Anyone play BF1? I've got an X5675 @4.2 ghz and I've been playing this game almost exclusively since launch with HT enabled with anywhere from 30-50% CPU utilization(usually doesn't go higher than that) and been getting great performance. 60 FPS or over I'd say 90% of the time even in 64 player rooms. Well today I decided to try an experiment and turn HT off. Well I started getting massive stuttering issues and was seeing over 80% CPU utilization. I'd just like to know if anyone else has tried comparing performance between HT on/off with gaming? I didn't think it'd make such a massive difference between a game being playable and unplayable. I'm just wondering if it's possible it's my CPU because I believe I bent a CPU socket pin when installing this thing as one of my ram slots on my motherboard became defunct.


Well its normal to see the CPU utilization go up when you turn ht off because your reducing the amount of threads you have to use, On the memory problem on my asus x58 board if i tighten a waterblock to tight i can have missing memory.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Well, I've gotten up to 23x180 for 4.14GHz on the P6T + X5675. It's getting mismatched calculations on IBT and has gone to BSOD 0x124 twice. Getting the BSOD was actually kind of useful, since 0x124 usually points to CPU Vcore or VTT needing adjustment, which is what I'm working on right now.

In the meantime, here are the settings in my BIOS currently. Power saving features are enabled for the testing, because they'll be on during daily use. I've got LLC disabled. I'd rather sacrifice a few MHz than have that on, if necessary.

If anyone has any suggestions on which knobs to start turning to achieve IBT 10-pass stability, I'd be eager to hear them. There's no point in touching long-term tests like Prime95 and Memtest if it can't even do IBTx10. Those are for later.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


AI Tweaker                            
DRAM Timing Control             8-8-8-24
CPU Ratio Setting               23
Intel SpeedStep Tech            Enabled
Bclk Frequency                  180
PCIE Frequency                  100
DRAM Frequency                  DDR3-1443Mhz
UNCLK Frequency                 2165Mhz
QPI Link Data Rate              6496MT/s

CPU Voltage                     1.33750
CPU PLL Voltage                 1.80
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage           1.25000
IOH Voltage                     1.18
IOH PCIE Voltage                1.50
ICH Voltage                     1.20
ICH PCIE Voltage                1.50
DRAM Bus Voltage                1.60
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA    Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA    Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB    Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB    Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC    Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC    Auto

Load-Line Calibration           Disabled
CPU Differential Amplitude      800mV
CPU Clock Skew                  Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum             Disabled
IOH Clock Skew                  Auto
PCIE Spread Spectrum            Disabled

Advanced                                 
========================================
CPU Ratio Setting               23
C1E Support                     Enabled
Hardware Prefetcher             Enabled
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch    Enabled
MPS and ACI MADT ordering       Modern Ordering
Intel Virtualization Tech       Enabled
CPU TM Function                 Enabled
Execute Disable Bit             Enabled
Intel HT Technology             Disabled
Active Processor Cores          All
A20M                            Disabled
Intel SpeedStep Tech            Enabled
Performance/Watt Tech           Traditional
Intel Turbo Mode Tech           Enabled
Intel C-STATE Tech              Auto
C1 Auto Demotion                Disabled
C3 Auto Demotion                Disabled


----------



## wonderbrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Well its normal to see the CPU utilization go up when you turn ht off because your reducing the amount of threads you have to use, On the memory problem on my asus x58 board if i tighten a waterblock to tight i can have missing memory.


Thanks. I do have a h60 water cooler for my cpu but I don't know if that's technically a "waterblock" but I will check the screws for over tightening. In any case I'll probably be getting one of those rumored soon to be i9's as games are only going to get more demanding.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderbrah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Well its normal to see the CPU utilization go up when you turn ht off because your reducing the amount of threads you have to use, On the memory problem on my asus x58 board if i tighten a waterblock to tight i can have missing memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I do have a h60 water cooler for my cpu but I don't know if that's technically a "waterblock" but I will check the screws for over tightening. In any case I'll probably be getting one of those rumored soon to be i9's as games are only going to get more demanding.
Click to expand...

Yea i used a coolermaster clc cooler and i lost some ram when i first put it on had to loosen it up a tad bit, Just about 2 months back i upgraded my [email protected] to a [email protected] and i love it so much faster in windows and suprising a big boost in games even with the lower clocks.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Edit: I think I'm actually going to start from scratch. Trying to carry over partial settings from the i7 930 was clearly a poor idea. Probably missed several red flags. Shortcuts never pay.

I'll do it right, isolating each adjustable clock and voltage and then bringing them together to tweak from there.

Edit 2: After finding that the BCLK will sing merrily on ~1.225V all the way up to 200, I went after the RAM. Turns out these sticks absolutely struggle to exceed the rated 1333MHz, even with 1.65v and 8-8-8-22. I might try setting it down to 2T and see if that opens them up. Or maybe 9-9-9-24.


----------



## 05remla

Hey guys.... after some OC and voltage tweaking Decided I wanted to delid. So here I am, x5680, Gigabyte X58- UD3R @ 4.4GHz and super cool. I used conductonaut under the lid and between the IHS and my H100 pump. Heres my CPU-Z validation https://valid.x86.fr/hrtjqz


----------



## kan3

I thought Xeons were soldered, and not a good idea to delid them?


----------



## 05remla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kan3*
> 
> I thought Xeons were soldered, and not a good idea to delid them?


Well... not all but these certainly are. Truthfully I should have left it alone but I'm glad I went down this path and discovered conductonaut because this stuff is legit. I'm actually running cover then I was before but not because of the delid but because of the conductonaut between the cpu and cooler.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## 05remla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05remla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kan3*
> 
> I thought Xeons were soldered, and not a good idea to delid them?
> 
> 
> 
> Well... not all but these certainly are. Truthfully I should have left it alone but I'm glad I went down this path and discovered conductonaut because this stuff is legit. I'm actually running cover then I was before but not because of the delid but because of the conductonaut between the cpu and cooler.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

*running cooler

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## GammaBreaker

Something strange is happening. During my RAM testing, CPUz is reporting normal values, but RealTemp is suddenly reporting ~870 BCLK and ~10.5GHz CPU clock, while IBT is churning out 220+ GFlops. The actual values are 185 BCLK, ~2.2GHz, and IBT usually produces ~80 GFlops @ 4 GHz.

Temperatures are normal and there's no instability, so I'm inclined to think that RealTemp is just reporting in error. Is there something magical that happens when UCLK = CPU CLK? That's the only thing I can think of. They're both 2219 MHz right now.

Mystery solved. There is a very rare driver conflict in my system that I worked around by disabling Legacy USB Support. I'd re-enabled it to work in Memtest. Apparently it affects more than just hardware accelerated 3D applications. The bug causes applications to operate on a warped timetable, making IBT believe it was completing tests in 1/3rd the time when it most definitely was not.


----------



## xenkw0n

Why would you not want to use LLC on these Xeons? LLC typically works wonders for this platform.

That's actually one of the biggest pieces of information I took away from reading through this thread... LLC + X58 Xeons = DO IT.


----------



## Martin778

LLC works on Vcore on the older platforms, does it?
The new generation LLC seems to work on CPU PLL / input voltage rather than vcore.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Why would you not want to use LLC on these Xeons? LLC typically works wonders for this platform.
> 
> That's actually one of the biggest pieces of information I took away from reading through this thread... LLC + X58 Xeons = DO IT.


That's kind of strange, as I've gathered just about the opposite impression after reading posts here (and elsewhere) and articles on the Westmere series. That the 32nm process, with its innately lower voltage threshold, is more delicate than the 45nm process. LLC punishes it harder than a 45nm chip if you're already riding 1.35V. If you're well below 1.35V, I suppose I could see using it, as the spikes wouldn't be railing it as hard.

Which I am, unfortunately. This thing is running into a wall just past 4.0GHz. Isolating the BCLK, it happily goes to 200 on VTT 1.225V. The IMC/RAM will do 1500~1600 with 8-8-8-22-2T. But as soon as the CPU exceeds 3.8GHz @ 1.25V, the voltage the CPU wants skyrockets to 1.35V. Even that seems precarious. I'm testing 185x22 now, hoping to keep the CPU stable by shifting some of the weight onto the board (I'd rather have had it the other way around).

I didn't expect a golden chip, but I don't think this is a even a good chip. I'm considering trying another one.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i have ran with llc on with my x58 for years no issues old 930 never degraded or anything with it on id say these 32nm are tougher then people give them credit for as they are xeons and made to endure higher temps and heavy workloads. I believe i have had my x5675 about a year and half with 1.36+ still going strong without a single issue.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Looks like I'm going to be rolling the die again anyway and grab another one. After four and a half days of testing, this chip's hump looks like it's at ~3.8GHz. Anything after that and it just faceplants reliably, no matter which settings I adjust to improve stability.

Hoping for something with a little more headroom next time. But at the very least, I learned a lot about what the board and memory will tolerate and wrote it all down, so it's not starting completely from scratch.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> Looks like I'm going to be rolling the die again anyway and grab another one. This chip's hump looks like it's at ~3.8GHz. Anything after that and it just faceplants reliably, no matter which settings I adjust to improve stability.
> 
> Hoping for something with a little more headroom next time. But at the very least, I learned a lot about what the board and memory will tolerate and wrote it all down, so it's not starting completely from scratch.


How much voltages have you pushed on the cpu i know my x5675 needs around 1.30-1.32 for 4.2, 4.4 needs 1.37, 4.5 needs 1.42 forgot what 4.6 needs. Are you raising your qpi enough i need around 1.35 for most my clocks for it to be happy.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> How much voltages have you pushed on the cpu i know my x5675 needs around 1.30-1.32 for 4.2, 4.4 needs 1.37, 4.5 needs 1.42 forgot what 4.6 needs. Are you raising your qpi enough i need around 1.35 for most my clocks for it to be happy.


At 3.8GHz it took 1.25V to be tentatively stable, only hits ~65C. That seemed REALLY promising.

At 3.9GHz, it needed to 1.31V to be possibly stable, hits 73C. That wasn't great, but I figured some fine-tuning might let me bring the voltage down after I'd achieved stability.

At 4.0GHz -- through any combination of multiplier and BCLK -- it fails even at 1.35V and was 78C. I've been playing with the PLL and Differential Amplitude, but didn't bother with Clock Skew as it was my understanding that Skew really only comes into play when you're just on the cusp of stability.

Chip just doesn't seem to tolerate 4GHz, which is the *least* I'd wanted out of it. It's a little disappointing, but for $60 I can't complain. I'd have to go through more than four unlucky chips before it started to even approach the cost of a new MB, RAM, and CPU arrangement. I'm okay with trying again.

EDIT: As for the QPI, yeah, I've been bumping that as well. Even at safe-max, the chip wouldn't hold 4GHz.

And thank you for helping me try to troubleshoot this chip. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Guess you got a bum chip kinda like my 6800k tops out at 4200 unless I really push the volts


----------



## GammaBreaker

The good news is, I've got another one on the way. I'll dial this one back to 3.8GHz and use it until then.

While I wait for that, I've got a GA-EP45T-DS3R to tinker with.


----------



## 99belle99

You must have really got a bad chip. I run my [email protected] 4.2GHz and have done for a few years. I do not know what voltage though as I haven't gone into bios in a year or two. Never had to as I never have issues.


----------



## Jimmo

I have 4.6Ghz @ 1.424 Vcore, 1.35V Uncore/VTT at 76 deg C under full load only one pass IBT Very High setting.

10 x ram multi for 2000MHz with 19 x Uncore multi for 3800MHz Uncore. A bit hot and volts are a bit high but it holds. That's with an AIO H100i water cooler.

I was having a hard time stabilising at 4.5 GHz 1.392 Vcore. Even with alot more Vcore it would crash. Wasn't Uncore to high/low it was EIST being on. CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) is on to allow the CPU frequency to scale up to maximum and down to 12 x BCLK.
I'm using dynamic Vcore so the Vcore scales with the load. And have Load Line Calibration set to enabled.
At 4.6 GHz it drops to 1.28 Vcore and 2.4GHz at idle. Like I said, too high but fun to play with.
4.5GHz was stable at 1.408 Vcore and 73 deg C at full load IBT 10 passes Very High setting.
I don't do hours of prime95 as I'm still learning what is relatively stable but it passes a number of runs for about half an hour.

Maybe your cooling or it's seating/thermal paste is making it difficult but don't have much experience with that particular one.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea i had issues with power saving i believe i turned one of them off and it fixed my problem of crashing at idle.


----------



## xenkw0n

I just disable the more aggressive C-States and leave C1E and up to C1/C3 enabled. Although that might still cause an issue for idle voltage if it's not stable. Using my P6X58D-E + W3680 at 4.2ghz offset voltage to 1.3 with those C-States enabled it's still rock-solid. I would prefer not to run it maxed out especially if it's not being utilized since it will be on 24/7 in the near future as a media server.


----------



## Cyrious

I has sad. A local compute shop was going out of business and one of the things they had on sale was a Rampage II Gene for $75. Was kinda hoping on their last day (today) they'd stick it in the freebie bin, but they didn't. Shame, I have a case that would have been quite suitable for it too.


----------



## GammaBreaker

New X5675 arrived. It's up to 4.14GHz, after passing quick (~3 hour) tests at 3.8GHz and 4.0GHz.

This is the complete opposite of that other CPU. I'm actually testing for LOWER voltages now, instead of rebooting every 30 minutes and adjusting the settings upward. Currently testing:

4.14 GHz (180x23) @ 1.31V, down from 1.325V
1440 MHz RAM, 8-8-8-22-1T @ 1.6V

When it throws an error on the 3-hour tests, I'll bump it back up two notches, and then being the 48-hour gauntlet. 4.14GHz is close enough to 4.2 that I don't care to round the number off nice and pretty.

My 775 adventure was an exercise in frustration that ended with what may be a cracked board or solder joint, so I could really use the win right now on this X5675!

Edit: After 14 hours of continued testing, voltages are still dropping. I'm down to 1.3V even @ 4.14GHz, and no signs of trouble yet. This is more in line with the past ~10 overclocks I've done, adjusting up to achieve the target, and then spending a couple days finding the stable voltage floors. Going from 1.325V to 1.3V has already knocked 5C off the stress test temps, as well.

I guess that first chip really was trash.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> I has sad. A local compute shop was going out of business and one of the things they had on sale was a Rampage II Gene for $75. Was kinda hoping on their last day (today) they'd stick it in the freebie bin, but they didn't. Shame, I have a case that would have been quite suitable for it too.


Not the worst thing. Some of the mosfets are on the bottom of the board with no heatsink so no the best if you want a high OC. Mine has a weird issue where it will randomly power off if I leave everything on auto. Manually setting the bclk and cpu voltage fixed it.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, the plan for it would have been to swap everything off the DX58SO onto it, then put it into the rosewill mATX case i have for it (which funnily enough has better airflow than the ATX Antec case currently in use), then see if i can get a better tuned 4ghz overclock on the hex what with all of the extra settings the RIIG would have afforded me.

Edit: on the plus side, they threw an Asus P5Q Pro Turbo, 5GB of DDR2 (2x2GB 1x1GB), and a Q8200 into the freebie bin for some reason, which I promptly pounced on and brought home. Works just fine too, but i had to remove the 1GB stick to get it to play. Probably why it got put there in the first place.


----------



## pslind69

I got an x5650 for my p6x58d-e which has been running great since late 2010 with an i7-950 and 12gigs of dominator.

I have tried for several days now to get it to even do stock. I keep getting MACHINE CHECK EXCEPTION.

The DRAM_LED on the mobo is solid red indicating memory problems. I've tried all the usual stick exercises. Even on 1 stick, no matter which blue slot -- it's the same.

Underclocking the RAM doesn't work either. Neither does underclocking the CPU and RAM.

Giving the vcore more volt doesn't work either (went up to 1.35V). Neither does giving the DRAM more voltage (went up to 1.65V). Tried all the usual RAM frequency/UNCORE frequency ratio 1:2, as well as auto settings. Nothing seems to work. Even experimented with the MEMOK button. It does manage to proclaim that it has found a setting that works, but I get no option to enter bios and save the setting. All it allows me to do is "press F1 to resume..." then it proceeds to load windows, which was installed in AHCI mode. The MEMOK resets the bios, defaulting to IDE mode.

I managed to get it to boot to memtest86 (the original one) which ran fine, but memtest86+ crashes, as does loading any OS whether it be an OS on disk or live cd. I can navigate menus fine, but when it comes to actually initializing the OS, the MACHINE CHECK EXCEPTION occurs. Nothing is written to windows. No minidumps.

I've reseated/cleaned everything at least 5 times now.

The guy who sold me the chip said that he had run it overclocked to 4.3GHz for 3 years. I'm thinking maybe he fried the IMC in the chip or something.

Every time I switch my i7-950 back in, everything works smoothly again.

In your guys' experience, what is the most likely cause?

Cheers!

P.S. I crossposted this from [Official] --The Asus P6X58D Premium & E Thread, as it seems it doesn't get replies as often.


----------



## Jimmo

Did you reset/clear the BIOS every time you put the 5656 into the board?


----------



## GammaBreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pslind69*
> 
> The guy who sold me the chip said that he had run it overclocked to 4.3GHz for 3 years. I'm thinking maybe he fried the IMC in the chip or something.
> 
> Every time I switch my i7-950 back in, everything works smoothly again.


I'm assuming that before installing the X5650, your BIOS was up to date and you turned the settings back down to normal, since you say you're setting it for stock.

If your 950 is still ticking along as it always did and you did the above before installation, that seems pretty telltale. The X5650 doesn't have a terribly high multiplier, so getting it to 4.3GHz and holding it there for 3 years means jacking the BCLK up to the ceiling. He was probably railing it with voltage. The IMC is probably halfway to cooked and isn't responding well to your config that's different than whatever he fine-tuned his to to get it working at 4.3GHz for that long.

That's part of why I usually get my Xeon chips (LGA 771s prior to recently) from server surplus stores. You're gambling on whether or not the chip will OC, but they're generally in excellent condition. Sometimes you get a bogus chip like the one I dealt with last week, which struggled to break past a mild OC. Sometimes you get a fairly good chip, like the one I've got stressing right now. It's a gamble, but I don't really trust other overclockers selling their parts that they may have cooked.

Maybe you could try talking to the fellow again, depending on how much you paid for the chip.

I'm not sure what your financial situation is and where you are, but the good news is that you can get a X5675 for about $60 USD from server surplus sellers. The higher multi is nice.


----------



## pslind69

Yes indeed I did. Seems like I've cleared CMOS a 100 times


----------



## GammaBreaker

Sounds like a bum chip. Worse than the one I got last week. At least that one would fire up at stock speed.


----------



## pslind69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> I'm assuming that before installing the X5650, your BIOS was up to date and you turned the settings back down to normal, since you say you're setting it for stock.
> 
> If your 950 is still ticking along as it always did and you did the above before installation, that seems pretty telltale. The X5650 doesn't have a terribly high multiplier, so getting it to 4.3GHz and holding it there for 3 years means jacking the BCLK up to the ceiling. He was probably railing it with voltage. The IMC is probably halfway to cooked and isn't responding well to your config that's different than whatever he fine-tuned his to to get it working at 4.3GHz for that long.
> 
> That's part of why I usually get my Xeon chips (LGA 771s prior to recently) from server surplus stores. You're gambling on whether or not the chip will OC, but they're generally in excellent condition. Sometimes you get a bogus chip like the one I dealt with last week, which struggled to break past a mild OC. Sometimes you get a fairly good chip, like the one I've got stressing right now. It's a gamble, but I don't really trust other overclockers selling their parts that they may have cooked.
> 
> Maybe you could try talking to the fellow again, depending on how much you paid for the chip.
> 
> I'm not sure what your financial situation is and where you are, but the good news is that you can get a X5675 for about $60 USD from server surplus sellers. The higher multi is nice.


Yes, I cleared CMOS before first time putting the Xeon in, and set it up. Bios runs fine, never crashes with the CPU in. And I'm running the latest bios for the board (0803 P6X58D-E), and have been for ages.

That was also my thought, although I'm no expert on this. Good tip on getting the CPU's from those stores, so they haven't been overclocked to hell and back. I wish I had known not to buy a previously OC'ed chip -- but I do now









I will contact him again. He runs his own computer business as far as I could tell. Come to think of it, he said that he himself had bought the CPU from another guy, and it was preinstalled in a Gene II mobo, that had a lot of stuff missing (the power button, etc.). But otherwise it worked fine. Maybe he wanted to sell it because it started to crash, and he thought it just had to be clocked less and would be fine.

I'm in Denmark. I didn't pay that much for, but still not an amount you just want to forget about.


----------



## Jimmo

You are using only 10 x or below ram multi with loose timings?


----------



## Jimmo

Suicide run..........
1.488 Vcore
1.395 Volts QPI/VTT uncore
207x23 for 4.761GHz
24GB triple channel



Couldn't get to 4.8GHz.....chickened out when 1.41 VTT and 1.53 Vore wouldn't boot into windows









but also couldn't stop at 1096 CB


----------



## pslind69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> You are using only 10 x or below ram multi with loose timings?


Yeah low multi. Ill try very loose timings as a last try.


----------



## AlxMrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Not the worst thing. Some of the mosfets are on the bottom of the board with no heatsink so no the best if you want a high OC. Mine has a weird issue where it will randomly power off if I leave everything on auto. Manually setting the bclk and cpu voltage fixed it.


Not true, I got a 4.5GHz oc on my R2G, with memory freq at 2165MHz. Stable.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Suicide run..........
> 1.488 Vcore
> 1.395 Volts QPI/VTT uncore
> 207x23 for 4.761GHz
> 24GB triple channel
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't get to 4.8GHz.....chickened out when 1.41 VTT and 1.53 Vore wouldn't boot into windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but also couldn't stop at 1096 CB












That's around what I got @ 4.8Ghz. Any higher and the voltage is ridiculous and the heat is no joke.

For everyday use I settled for 4.6Ghz within Intel recommendations. I can run 4.8Ghz [x24] within Intel recommendations, but it'll downclock to 4.6Ghz anyways under heavily loads.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pslind69*
> 
> Yeah low multi. Ill try very loose timings as a last try.


You know, if you set the QPI/VTT voltage wrong for the particular CPU frequency you are at, it won't be stable. If you have manually set all voltages and frequencies and have just one out of whack with the others then it might not be stable or even boot.
Can you list the frequencies and multipliers of your
CPU -
QPI -
Uncore -
BCLK -
Memory -

Also
Load Line Calibration on/off?
Dynamic Vcore active?
CPU Vcore -
QPI/VTT -
CPU PLL -
QPI/PLL -
IOH -
ICH -
Dram Voltage -

Is Turbo Boost enabled?
CPU Multi-Threading enabled?
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)
C3/C6/C7 State Support
CPU EIST Function

Is you ram timing auto or manual?

Maybe the problem is in that lot somewhere.............


----------



## Martin778

I've settled on 200x22 (max non turbo multi for X5670). Fully Prime95 stable. Not a bad result for an SR-2, everything above 202 BCLK results in the internal sound card and clock getting unreliable (choppy sound, time errors etc.)

CPU0 Vcore: 1.40625
CPU1 Vcore: 1.40625
CPU0 VTT: 1.350 (Overshoots to 1.36-.37V).
CPU1 VTT: 1.350
RAM CPU0: 1.61V (Watch out, again the board overshoots severely, setting 1.65V in bios gives 1.69V on the multimeter).
RAM CPU1: 1.62V (see above)
IOH 1.40V
RAM set to 2000MHz 10-11-10-30 CR1

You *must* add more VRM cooling for the CPU0, though. With 30*C+ ambient temps the VRM will hit 90*C+.
With an additional 80mm fan blowing directly onto the VRM heatsink it's hitting 79*C max.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Think I'm on my final run of Prime95. It's the third time around, and while the voltage is a smidge higher than I'd like, it should be good -- and nothing I do is going to regularly max the temps like Prime is. Still under the safe limit, unlike that first bad apple.

The second time it made it to the finish line and stumbled when the loop started from the top again, tripping a crash on the second round of 8K. A little disappointing considering that it takes an entire day, but I'm glad that it happened and identified an instability that was missed the first time around.

This last pass should be done in about five or six hours.


----------



## DR4G00N

I'm back in the business of X58 Xeon's! Glad to get off my crap FX-8300 and back onto something with real power.








My used and abused X5650 is still kicking, ran @ 1.45V to 1.65V it's whole life yet running like a champ.



Figured out the mod for the Evga X58 SLI LE (E757) Rev. 1.0. It's the same as the one for the E758.


----------



## GammaBreaker

It lives! It took three and a half days, but that's really not too bad. Up and running for the second half of the long weekend is good enough for me.

I was getting some 0x124 errors on my first and second long-term Prime tests, so I bumped Vcore and VTT up, since that can indicate either of them (favoring VTT). The temperatures aren't out of control, and it's stable on a full Prime95 cycle, Memtest86+, and IBT. So, I'll take it.

Of course, I'm open to any suggested tweaks, but I think this is pretty much done.


Spoiler: ASUS P6T w/ X5675 @ 4.14GHz BIOS Configuration



Code:



Code:


AI Tweaker                            
DRAM Timing Control             8-8-8-24-1T
CPU Ratio Setting               23
Intel SpeedStep Tech            Enabled
Bclk Frequency                  180
PCIE Frequency                  100
DRAM Frequency                  DDR3-1443Mhz
UNCLK Frequency                 2525Mhz
QPI Link Data Rate              6496MT/s

CPU Voltage                     1.32500
CPU PLL Voltage                 1.80
QPI/DRAM Core Voltage           1.33125
IOH Voltage                     1.14
IOH PCIE Voltage                1.50
ICH Voltage                     1.20
ICH PCIE Voltage                1.50
DRAM Bus Voltage                1.60
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA    Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA    Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB    Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB    Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC    Auto
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC    Auto

Load-Line Calibration           Disabled
CPU Differential Amplitude      800mV
CPU Clock Skew                  Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum             Disabled
IOH Clock Skew                  Auto
PCIE Spread Spectrum            Disabled

Advanced                                 
========================================
CPU Ratio Setting               23
C1E Support                     Enabled
Hardware Prefetcher             Enabled
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch    Enabled
MPS and ACI MADT ordering       Modern Ordering
Intel Virtualization Tech       Enabled
CPU TM Function                 Enabled
Execute Disable Bit             Enabled
Intel HT Technology             Disabled
Active Processor Cores          All
A20M                            Disabled
Intel SpeedStep Tech            Enabled
Performance/Watt Tech           Traditional
Intel Turbo Mode Tech           Enabled
Intel C-STATE Tech              Auto
C1 Auto Demotion                Disabled
C3 Auto Demotion                Disabled





And here's my new little buddy running at full steam with IBT on an 8GB load.


Thank you to everyone in the thread (and many others I've used for research) that's helped along the way!


----------



## DR4G00N

Oh no, sad news. The X5650 works in the X58 SLI LE but voltage settings in the bios have no effect.









The i7 920 will be going back in then.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> It lives! It took three and a half days, but that's really not too bad. Up and running for the second half of the long weekend is good enough for me.
> 
> I was getting some 0x124 errors on my first and second long-term Prime tests, so I bumped Vcore and VTT up, since that can indicate either of them (favoring VTT). The temperatures aren't out of control, and it's stable on a full Prime95 cycle, Memtest86+, and IBT. So, I'll take it.
> 
> Of course, I'm open to any suggested tweaks, but I think this is pretty much done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ASUS P6T w/ X5675 @ 4.14GHz BIOS Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> AI Tweaker
> DRAM Timing Control             8-8-8-24-1T
> CPU Ratio Setting               23
> Intel SpeedStep Tech            Enabled
> Bclk Frequency                  180
> PCIE Frequency                  100
> DRAM Frequency                  DDR3-1443Mhz
> UNCLK Frequency                 2525Mhz
> QPI Link Data Rate              6496MT/s
> 
> CPU Voltage                     1.32500
> CPU PLL Voltage                 1.80
> QPI/DRAM Core Voltage           1.33125
> IOH Voltage                     1.14
> IOH PCIE Voltage                1.50
> ICH Voltage                     1.20
> ICH PCIE Voltage                1.50
> DRAM Bus Voltage                1.60
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA    Auto
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA    Auto
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB    Auto
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB    Auto
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHC    Auto
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHC    Auto
> 
> Load-Line Calibration           Disabled
> CPU Differential Amplitude      800mV
> CPU Clock Skew                  Auto
> CPU Spread Spectrum             Disabled
> IOH Clock Skew                  Auto
> PCIE Spread Spectrum            Disabled
> 
> Advanced
> ========================================
> CPU Ratio Setting               23
> C1E Support                     Enabled
> Hardware Prefetcher             Enabled
> Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch    Enabled
> MPS and ACI MADT ordering       Modern Ordering
> Intel Virtualization Tech       Enabled
> CPU TM Function                 Enabled
> Execute Disable Bit             Enabled
> Intel HT Technology             Disabled
> Active Processor Cores          All
> A20M                            Disabled
> Intel SpeedStep Tech            Enabled
> Performance/Watt Tech           Traditional
> Intel Turbo Mode Tech           Enabled
> Intel C-STATE Tech              Auto
> C1 Auto Demotion                Disabled
> C3 Auto Demotion                Disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my new little buddy running at full steam with IBT on an 8GB load.
> 
> 
> Thank you to everyone in the thread (and many others I've used for research) that's helped along the way!


nice i think you could go higher for me 90% of the time 124 bsod ment it was qpu/vtt vcore didnt usualy needed to be touched. Guess i got pretty lucky getting a good x5675 on first try mine will do 4.4 on 1.37 its the nice spot for me low enough temps with a full loop from left over parts.


----------



## GammaBreaker

You're right, it could probably go higher. I feel like I could probably hit 4.3 with the NH-U12P that I have, but that cooler can only do so much compared to the 140mm dual-tower models. The temps would surely hit 85C with the 120mm single tower. Maybe if I get a more aggressive cooler, I'll consider approaching 4.3 or 4.4.

I did find the VCore floor was at 1.30625~1.31250V (0x101 error with 1.30000V, expected it). I bumped it up to 1.32500V for good measure, and didn't receive any more 0x101 errors during testing. Only 0x124 after that, which required a few increments on the VTT. Exactly like you'd mentioned previously that it would have to be at or close to 1.35V for 180~200 BCLKs.

For the moment, the extra cores and a whopping 660MHz over my previous CPU has smoothed out several games, speeds up heavy workloads, and is finally allowing me to play with software encoding for recording. Previously I had to use the very weak first-gen encoder chip built into my 7950.

Thanks again!

Next up: A 775 to 771 mod with a DDR3 Core2 mobo I picked up. Waiting on a new cooler.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> You're right, it could probably go higher. I feel like I could probably hit 4.3 with the NH-U12P that I have, but that cooler can only do so much compared to the 140mm dual-tower models. The temps would surely hit 85C with the 120mm single tower. Maybe if I get a more aggressive cooler, I'll consider approaching 4.3 or 4.4.
> 
> I did find the VCore floor was at 1.30625~1.31250V (0x101 error with 1.30000V, expected it). I bumped it up to 1.32500V for good measure, and didn't receive any more 0x101 errors during testing. Only 0x124 after that, which required a few increments on the VTT. Exactly like you'd mentioned previously that it would have to be at or close to 1.35V for 180~200 BCLKs.
> 
> For the moment, the extra cores and a whopping 660MHz over my previous CPU has smoothed out several games, speeds up heavy workloads, and is finally allowing me to play with software encoding for recording. Previously I had to use the very weak first-gen encoder chip built into my 7950.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Next up: A 775 to 771 mod with a DDR3 Core2 mobo I picked up. Waiting on a new cooler.


cool yea temps hold me back from running 4.6Ghz 24/7 sence im using like 1.46 vcore at that clock my old rasa cpu block just aint made for heat im throwing at it at that vcore it seems like, For the most part my cpu stays idle unless someone is watching something off my plex server and its transcoding faster the clock means less time it has to transcode so i opt for highest speeds temps are decent on.


----------



## pslind69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> You know, if you set the QPI/VTT voltage wrong for the particular CPU frequency you are at, it won't be stable. If you have manually set all voltages and frequencies and have just one out of whack with the others then it might not be stable or even boot.
> Can you list the frequencies and multipliers of your
> CPU -
> QPI -
> Uncore -
> BCLK -
> Memory -
> 
> Also
> Load Line Calibration on/off?
> Dynamic Vcore active?
> CPU Vcore -
> QPI/VTT -
> CPU PLL -
> QPI/PLL -
> IOH -
> ICH -
> Dram Voltage -
> 
> Is Turbo Boost enabled?
> CPU Multi-Threading enabled?
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)
> C3/C6/C7 State Support
> CPU EIST Function
> 
> Is you ram timing auto or manual?
> 
> Maybe the problem is in that lot somewhere.............


I couldn't even get it to do stock at auto, which it seems resonable that it should be able to. Fiddling with RAM timings didn't work either. I tried both Auto and manual for all settings and RAM. And C1E, Turbo, etc. both on and off. C states off. LLC both on and off. CPU Multiplier 10-20. QPI Auto, lowest etc. Uncore Auto, or 2x RAM. Never exceeded the max voltages on any of the settings. I've given up on it now, and await another Xeon.


----------



## Jimmo

Frustrating. I don't know anything about your Asus P6X58D-E or it's BIOS settings so I couldn't advise what to set to what. You did say that your SATA/IDE settings were being messed with which I have had some minor experience with. If it boots but won't load Windows it does sound like there may be an answer there. You will find out when the new xeon arrives.


----------



## pslind69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Frustrating. I don't know anything about your Asus P6X58D-E or it's BIOS settings so I couldn't advise what to set to what. You did say that your SATA/IDE settings were being messed with which I have had some minor experience with. If it boots but won't load Windows it does sound like there may be an answer there. You will find out when the new xeon arrives.


Yes indeed







i hope it will arrive one of these days.


----------



## Martin778

I came to a conclusion that the GTX980Ti is too fast for even a dual 1366 12 core Xeons workstation at 4.4.
The gpu usage still drops even with Vsync off.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I came to a conclusion that the GTX980Ti is too fast for even a dual 1366 12 core Xeons workstation at 4.4.
> The gpu usage still drops even with Vsync off.


What resolution and games??


----------



## GammaBreaker

Well, I guess it wasn't smooth sailing after all.

A few moments ago when waking from sleep, the fans spun for no more than a quarter second (barely moved two blade-widths) then stopped as the system halted. Had to cut the power at the PSU switch and then flip it back on.

I'm wondering if those two ~4 day stress testing rounds in the past two weeks cooked the old dog. It is at least 5 years old. A Corsair TX750, first revision. I'm thinking it can't deliver the power spike necessary to power a system up from rest after the beating it took these past two weeks, and needs to be replaced.

What do you all think?

Edit: Looking over my order history, this TX750 V1 is the original power supply...it's 8 years old, and the system was overclocked for ~7 years. Over to JG I go to find a replacement!


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> What resolution and games??


GTA V 1440p no vsync.
With the CPU's on stock speed it's choppy as hell. OC'ed to 4.4GHz runs a bit better but the card still chokes on something.
Both CPU and GPU won't or barely hit 100% usage. The card has a bios with no tdp limits.


----------



## theister

i do not think so. in several forums people showed that the xeons are able to handle even a titan x. i think your problem could be the NUMA stuff and maybe related ram issues to this.


----------



## Martin778

Yup, that's exactly what I am thinking. Memory throughput / adressing.
It's running dual channel now.


----------



## Cyrious

What chips are you running again and how are they set up?


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> GTA V 1440p no vsync.
> With the CPU's on stock speed it's choppy as hell. OC'ed to 4.4GHz runs a bit better but the card still chokes on something.
> Both CPU and GPU won't or barely hit 100% usage. The card has a bios with no tdp limits.


That game is poorly written so it is not optimized.


----------



## biZuil

My Xeon runs well on GTA V 1440p no vsync.
I hold framerates 60's - 90's depending on where i am, 70ish on average.
Maybe my 290x balances well with the Xeon.
I can say confidently that the Xeon isnt chocking my GPU though.


----------



## Martin778

Dual X5670 4.4GHz (200x22) Prime95 stable. RAM at 2000MHz CL10.
Temps barely even hit low 70's after few hours of P95 with 23*C+ ambient.

I wouldn't say GTA is poorly written, more the opposite - one of the few games that can address 6+ threads.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> Well, I guess it wasn't smooth sailing after all.
> 
> A few moments ago when waking from sleep, the fans spun for no more than a quarter second (barely moved two blade-widths) then stopped as the system halted. Had to cut the power at the PSU switch and then flip it back on.
> 
> I'm wondering if those two ~4 day stress testing rounds in the past two weeks cooked the old dog. It is at least 5 years old. A Corsair TX750, first revision. I'm thinking it can't deliver the power spike necessary to power a system up from rest after the beating it took these past two weeks, and needs to be replaced.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> Edit: Looking over my order history, this TX750 V1 is the original power supply...it's 8 years old, and the system was overclocked for ~7 years. Over to JG I go to find a replacement!


So it wont post at all now ? i know x58 always had problems when i tried to use sleep or hibernation and had a overclock going.


----------



## 99belle99

I'd say there is something wrong with your setup. I have a fury X with a Xeon X5660 @ 4.2GHz and GTA Vice runs perfectly on my system. I run it on nearly max settings. And get a average 90fps.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Dual X5670 4.4GHz (200x22) Prime95 stable. RAM at 2000MHz CL10.
> Temps barely even hit low 70's after few hours of P95 with 23*C+ ambient.
> 
> I wouldn't say GTA is poorly written, more the opposite - one of the few games that can address 6+ threads.


What is your uncore frequency and voltage and your DRAM stock frequency and voltage, Martin?
I guess you've checked to see if the 980 is overheating and throttling?


----------



## GammaBreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> So it wont post at all now ? i know x58 always had problems when i tried to use sleep or hibernation and had a overclock going.


Oh no, it works -- until I put it to sleep or turn it off. It requires a powercycling to fire it up, either from sleep or cold. If I flip the PSU's hard switch off, then on again, it'll boot right up.

I think this power supply is just tired after 8 years, and after 8 days of ~400W stress testing for almost 24h a day, it's just on the edge of cooked. At least, that's what I hope.

There's a new one on the way.

If that doesn't do it, I might have some bigger problems!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> So it wont post at all now ? i know x58 always had problems when i tried to use sleep or hibernation and had a overclock going.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, it works -- until I put it to sleep or turn it off. It requires a powercycling to fire it up, either from sleep or cold. If I flip the PSU's hard switch off, then on again, it'll boot right up.
> 
> I think this power supply is just tired after 8 years, and after 8 days of ~400W stress testing for almost 24h a day, it's just on the edge of cooked. At least, that's what I hope.
> 
> There's a new one on the way.
> 
> If that doesn't do it, I might have some bigger problems!
Click to expand...

It might just be the chipset and overclocking its not unheard of for sleep to not work right when you overclock.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Could be. I vaguely remember having trouble with sleep states when I first overclocked the i7 930. I don't remember what I did to fix it the first time...

That said, even a hard boot can fail if I don't powercycle first. So while it first happened with sleep, it might not be sleep related.


----------



## wonderbrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Yea i used a coolermaster clc cooler and i lost some ram when i first put it on had to loosen it up a tad bit, Just about 2 months back i upgraded my [email protected] to a [email protected] and i love it so much faster in windows and suprising a big boost in games even with the lower clocks.


Just wanna say big freaking thank you to that tip off. I just loosened the screws a tiny bit and voila I am now running in triple channel mode. Very happy camper here


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderbrah*
> 
> Just wanna say big freaking thank you to that tip off. I just loosened the screws a tiny bit and voila I am now running in triple channel mode. Very happy camper here


Known issue for the X58 socket.
I had 2 UD3s lose RAM until it was lost for good due to my VX.


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> What is your uncore frequency and voltage and your DRAM stock frequency and voltage, Martin?
> I guess you've checked to see if the 980 is overheating and throttling?


Uncore is either 3400 or 3600MHz, tested and stable. VTT on both CPU's is ~1.35- .37V
IOH is 1.4V.

The card doesn't seem to be overheating, I've changed the TIM to Gelid GC Extreme and I've also tried a VBIOS without TDP limits from Mr.Dark and custom fan curves.

Removal of the TDP limiter does give smoother framerate, the card sometimes hit 99% load but doesn't seem to hold it, even with Vsync off.


----------



## Duality92

So I'll be joining you guys soon a with an Asus Rampage III Gene and W3680 paired with Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866/9 3*4GB (actually a 4*4GB kit).

Posted here, 3 years ago










http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/0_20#post_22274792


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> Could be. I vaguely remember having trouble with sleep states when I first overclocked the i7 930. I don't remember what I did to fix it the first time...
> 
> That said, even a hard boot can fail if I don't powercycle first. So while it first happened with sleep, it might not be sleep related.


Are you using LLC? I saw in your one screenshot that your voltages in CPU-Z were only ~1.27v but you keep talking about using voltages up to 1.32v.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Are you using LLC? I saw in your one screenshot that your voltages in CPU-Z were only ~1.27v but you keep talking about using voltages up to 1.32v.


LLC is disabled. That's the droop under an IBT load. BIOS is set at 1.325V, and CPUz reports an idle voltage of 1.32V.


----------



## xenkw0n

That's kind of what I was getting at, sounds like using LLC here might let you get stable with even lower voltages.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> That's kind of what I was getting at, sounds like using LLC here might let you get stable with even lower voltages.


Pretty sure it would. After I put the new PSU in (I've been wanting a modular for years anyway), I may play with lower voltage + LLC while I'm away at work and can't be using the PC anyway. Good time to run stress tests.

I'm generally a believer in VDroop serving a purpose, and all my overclocked units have LLC Disabled. Each of my main PCs serves a second life at another spot when I build a new main, so long-life usually gets me away from LLC. That said, depending on how low I can get the VCore with LLC Enabled, I might make use of it. The lower I can go, the further I get from the 1.4V spike ceiling on 32nm, and the more I'd be alright with having LLC Enabled. A stable droop all the way down to 1.27V is pretty promising for the chip (though surely it'd be a bit higher than that, there are still some minor droops even with LLC).

One thing that I wish ASUS boards had was the variable LLC like Gigabyte boards. I used to have one with several levels, and I did make use of the lower levels of LLC.


----------



## xenkw0n

Yea ASUS started incorporating the different levels again in their newer boards but on these it's either on or off. I agree it can be a bit worrisome but with the type of overclock you're going for and the fact you could probably get it down to at least 1.3v with LLC enabled should give you enough headroom to feel some peace of mind. That's actually what I'm doing right now, 4.2ghz overclock at 1.3v with LLC enabled. When running stress tests with HWiNFO monitoring my voltages it never actually spikes above 1.315v unless the tool isn't refreshing fast enough to pick up on bigger spikes.

I also am going for longevity here as I'm turning this machine into my media server. Stable as a rock though even with 1800mhz memory at pretty tight timings. 1.5v DRAM. 1.3v QPI. Everything else is at stock levels.


----------



## FrodeL70

https://valid.x86.fr/mkdfdw

username frodel70


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrodeL70*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/mkdfdw
> 
> username frodel70


Hi FrodeL, how did you get 26 x CPU multiplier on all 6 cores?


----------



## Toqi

hi , which is better for the game lga1366 x5687 vs lga1156 w3470 ? i think x5687 better

i watched this video and i am confused? x3470 better lga1366 xeons?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ou1-hZpGSek


----------



## xenkw0n

Pretty much any LGA1366 processor will be better than a 1156 processor. In this specific scenario, X5687 vs X3470? X5687 is 32nm, more cache, higher QPI, will overclock more and supports triple channel memory. Idk where in that video you think you heard the X3470 is better than any of the 32nm LGA1366 Xeons. They are both 4 cores but the X5687 is without a question better than an X3470.


----------



## Toqi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Idk where in that video you think you heard the X3470 is better than any of the 32nm LGA1366 Xeons.


Rx 470 99% works in all games on the video and this cpu not overclocked , i have not seen 99% running continuously on the lga1366 gtx 1060 tests i watched on youtube (only 4.0ghz+ oc %99) , it only worked 99% at 40-50fps in ultra settings , anyway i will buy this cpus and test it myself









thanks for answer ... my english or grammar bad i know


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Pretty much any LGA1366 processor will be better than a 1156 processor. In this specific scenario, X5687 vs X3470? X5687 is 32nm, more cache, higher QPI, will overclock more and supports triple channel memory. Idk where in that video you think you heard the X3470 is better than any of the 32nm LGA1366 Xeons. They are both 4 cores but the X5687 is without a question better than an X3470.


So the thing about the x58 platform is that its very old and not easy to get good comparisons between overclocked 1156 and 32nm 1366 xeons, I own both and heres a comparison between x58 and 1156 CPUs at 4.2ghz. The x3470 has a 24x multiplier paired with 1754mhz DDR3, the x5667 has a 25x multiplier with 1684mhz DDR3. I did try faster memory in the x3470 but the IMC couldn't handle 2100 even with extra voltage.

http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench3/compare/8369314?baseline=8369302

People go to x58 as its cheap to upgrade an old rig with a cheap xeon, on 1156 platform its cheaper to build used which the big advantage to it
Building a new rig the 1156 platform is generally cheaper for the following reasons against the x58 platform which requires an expensive board to go with beefy coolers, power supplies and cheap CPUs.

Its more power efficient mostly due to the lack of a north bridge chip on the x58 so a *less powerful power supply is needed*, I usually only buy 500w for this platform using a gtx 770 and find its good enough to handle overclocked CPU/GPUs
x3460s and x3470s are compatible with ECC memory like x58 xeons but more 1156 buyers will be buying new.
The p55/H55 motherboards can be bought at a half to a quarter of the price of x58 boards.
115x coolers obviously fit this so these can bought used and reused in future builds(more of an advantage than price related

The only real disadvantages of 1156 are its 45nm so gets extremely hot past 4ghz basically requiring a AIO level cooler to hit the max 4.2ghz(ish)


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Pretty much any LGA1366 processor will be better than a 1156 processor. In this specific scenario, X5687 vs X3470? X5687 is 32nm, more cache, higher QPI, will overclock more and supports triple channel memory. Idk where in that video you think you heard the X3470 is better than any of the 32nm LGA1366 Xeons. They are both 4 cores but the X5687 is without a question better than an X3470.
> 
> 
> 
> So the thing about the x58 platform is that its very old and not easy to get good comparisons between overclocked 1156 and 32nm 1366 xeons, I own both and heres a comparison between x58 and 1156 CPUs at 4.2ghz. The x3470 has a 24x multiplier paired with 1754mhz DDR3, the x5667 has a 25x multiplier with 1684mhz DDR3. I did try faster memory in the x3470 but the IMC couldn't handle 2100 even with extra voltage.
> 
> http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench3/compare/8369314?baseline=8369302
> 
> People go to x58 as its cheap to upgrade an old rig with a cheap xeon, on 1156 platform its cheaper to build used which the big advantage to it
> Building a new rig the 1156 platform is generally cheaper for the following reasons against the x58 platform which requires an expensive board to go with beefy coolers, power supplies and cheap CPUs.
> 
> Its more power efficient mostly due to the lack of a north bridge chip on the x58 so a *less powerful power supply is needed*, I usually only buy 500w for this platform using a gtx 770 and find its good enough to handle overclocked CPU/GPUs
> x3460s and x3470s are compatible with ECC memory like x58 xeons but more 1156 buyers will be buying new.
> The p55/H55 motherboards can be bought at a half to a quarter of the price of x58 boards.
> 115x coolers obviously fit this so these can bought used and reused in future builds(more of an advantage than price related
> 
> The only real disadvantages of 1156 are its 45nm so gets extremely hot past 4ghz basically requiring a AIO level cooler to hit the max 4.2ghz(ish)
Click to expand...

You do know 1156 is not really any newer really then 1366 they came out around same time 1156 came out about half a year or so after 1366 and it was a cheap mans setup no cpus had more then 4 cores at the time and no tripple channel intel added newer cpus with ht later on. Northbridge on the x58 only really is used for pcie express so does not draw much extra power and they have 95watt xeons even a 60watt i believe that fits in it.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> You do know 1156 is not really any newer really then 1366 they came out around same time 1156 came out about half a year or so after 1366 and it was a cheap mans setup no cpus had more then 4 cores at the time and no tripple channel intel added newer cpus with ht later on. Northbridge on the x58 only really is used for pcie express so does not draw much extra power and they have 95watt xeons even a 60watt i believe that fits in it.


No you don't have 95 watt xeons and you don't even understand the ratings as these are TDP ratings not actual power ratings.
While lynfield and the 32nm 1366 xeons are based on nehalam there are significant differences in performance due to power draw, thermal output and memory architecture and I've just demonstrated a decent performance difference in both platforms.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Oh god, you've brought your ramblings to this thread.

LGA1156 was the first mainstream socket for Nehalem. It's a bit silly to compare LGA1366 to LGA1156. They're aimed at two different segments of the market.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Oh god, you've brought your ramblings to this thread.
> 
> LGA1156 was the first mainstream socket for Nehalem. It's a bit silly to compare LGA1366 to LGA1156. They're aimed at two different segments of the market.


You're just trolling my posts across this forum and you have no clue what you're on about. Toqi and xenkw0n were talking about this and I decided to add some actual info about this with benchmarks.


----------



## thyfartismurder

Hi, has anyone used an x58 xeon for emulation eg psx2? thinking of using an x5670 or somthing or would i be better of going for an R5? I have just bought an asus x58 board with an i7 950 and some ram, but im planing to get a cheap x58 board and put the 950 in that for a friend


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> You do know 1156 is not really any newer really then 1366 they came out around same time 1156 came out about half a year or so after 1366 and it was a cheap mans setup no cpus had more then 4 cores at the time and no tripple channel intel added newer cpus with ht later on. Northbridge on the x58 only really is used for pcie express so does not draw much extra power and they have 95watt xeons even a 60watt i believe that fits in it.
> 
> 
> 
> No you don't have 95 watt xeons and you don't even understand the ratings as these are TDP ratings not actual power ratings.
> While lynfield and the 32nm 1366 xeons are based on nehalam there are significant differences in performance due to power draw, thermal output and memory architecture and I've just demonstrated a decent performance difference in both platforms.
Click to expand...

Yes tdp is how much heat the cpu will put out at max vcore intel recommends at full load, My [email protected] 1.38vcore uses no more then about 105 Watts at 100% load say transcoding using hwinfo64 and my motherboards sensors i figure its fairly accurate sence i powerd my x58 with a 460watt psu for a few months with 6 hardrives 5 fans x5675 and a 5870s and never skipped a beat even under load im talking power used not tdp. Fact is people buy x58 to get more cores 6 cores and ht and still get to reuse ddr3 x58 boards seemed to be going down in price also as of late.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thyfartismurder*
> 
> Hi, has anyone used an x58 xeon for emulation eg psx2? thinking of using an x5670 or somthing or would i be better of going for an R5? I have just bought an asus x58 board with an i7 950 and some ram, but im planing to get a cheap x58 board and put the 950 in that for a friend


If the software is muti threaded then more cores could help out migt more.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thyfartismurder*
> 
> Hi, has anyone used an x58 xeon for emulation eg psx2? thinking of using an x5670 or somthing or would i be better of going for an R5?


PCSX2 and dolphin don't care that much for hex cores over quadcore CPUs rather they favor single core performance which isnt great on old overclocked xeons. As you wont benefit from a hex core I'd recommend an x5667 its 32nm so will hit the mid 4ghz speeds like the x56 hex cores but you can get away with a stock intel heatsink upto around 4-4.2ghz rather than requiring high end cooler to deal with those extra cores.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Yes tdp is how much heat the cpu will put out at max vcore intel recommends at full load, My [email protected] 1.38vcore uses no more then about 105 Watts at 100% load say transcoding using hwinfo64 and my motherboards sensors i figure its fairly accurate sence i powerd my x58 with a 460watt psu for a few months with 6 hardrives 5 fans x5675 and a 5870s and never skipped a beat even under load im talking power used not tdp. Fact is people buy x58 to get more cores 6 cores and ht and still get to reuse ddr3 x58 boards seemed to be going down in price also as of late.
> If the software is muti threaded then more cores could help out migt more.


Yeah my point exactly people go to x58 to get great multi core performance. Often though x58 i7 quad builds can be bought cheaply, when you get an x58 pc like that 32nm quad core xeons are where its at as you can get high clock speeds without upgrading your cooler.

I'm adding this link because it shows a guy in HD running a 32nm quad core at 4ghz with a stock intel cooler
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWcf1LP0z1k&t=2s


----------



## thyfartismurder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> Yeah my point exactly people go to x58 to get great multi core performance. Often though x58 i7 quad builds can be bought cheaply, when you get an x58 pc like that 32nm quad core xeons are where its at as you can get high clock speeds without upgrading your cooler.
> 
> I'm adding this link because it shows a guy in HD running a 32nm quad core at 4ghz with a stock intel cooler
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWcf1LP0z1k&t=2s


love tech yes city


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thyfartismurder*
> 
> love tech yes city


Me 2 Brians an overclocker and puts together PCs the right way(mostly). I just noticed you're in the UK like me and yes I'm aware its 3am. I do have a spare x5667 so PM me if interested, no idea what the trading rules are on here so no worries if you're not interested.


----------



## thyfartismurder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> Me 2 Brians an overclocker and puts together PCs the right way(mostly). I just noticed you're in the UK like me and yes I'm aware its 3am. I do have a spare x5667 so PM me if interested, no idea what the trading rules are on here so no worries if you're not interested.


slid in there


----------



## GammaBreaker

Well, after much wrestling with the new setup, I have fixed the power-on issue. It was general booting, not just sleep as I'd originally thought, which is a bigger problem that had to be solved.

As it turns out, it had nothing to do with overtaxing my 8-year-old power supply. The fix was, of course, the first thing I should've done: Reset the CMOS. I noticed while doing more stress tests that the entire system was operating oddly. Though stable, the stress test was causing erratic stuttering. When the new PSU did nothing, I resolved to just wipe the slate and setting by setting redo the OC, rebooting several dozen times by the time I was done.

Seems to be gone. Something unknown must've been off or corrupt. Relief, but now I have an excessively fancy PSU that I didn't need to spend money on...

...but I also have a decent spare PSU to kick around for projects. Silver lining.

Just goes to show: Standard troubleshooting starts with a CMOS reset for a reason.

Now I just hope that when I turn this thing back on in the morning, it doesn't faceplant again.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> Well, after much wrestling with the new setup, I have fixed the power-on issue. It was general booting, not just sleep as I'd originally thought, which is a bigger problem that had to be solved.
> 
> As it turns out, it had nothing to do with overtaxing my 8-year-old power supply. The fix was, of course, the first thing I should've done: Reset the CMOS. I noticed while doing more stress tests that the entire system was operating oddly. Though stable, the stress test was causing erratic stuttering. When the new PSU did nothing, I resolved to just wipe the slate and setting by setting redo the OC, rebooting several dozen times by the time I was done.
> 
> Seems to be gone. Something unknown must've been off or corrupt. Relief, but now I have an excessively fancy PSU that I didn't need to spend money on...
> 
> ...but I also have a decent spare PSU to kick around for projects. Silver lining.
> 
> Just goes to show: Standard troubleshooting starts with a CMOS reset for a reason.
> 
> Now I just hope that when I turn this thing back on in the morning, it doesn't faceplant again.


told ya it waset the psu







, on my old p67 board i had it go crazy wouldnt hold any bios settings or post unless i reset cmos and what fixed it was reflashing the bios wierd enough and risking sence it was a pain to even get it to post lol.


----------



## GammaBreaker

I've had 6 bad power supplies (well, 5, and the 6th blew out from lightning 20 feet away!) in the past 12 years, yet a CMOS clear has never solved any of my problems...my peanut brain immediately leapt to the PSU from all thos events.

When I assume I make an ass out of...me. Oh well.

Thank you for humoring my foolishness, though. I'm crossing my fingers that when I wake up it'll turn on right as rain.

Reflashing if it doesn't. Replacing the CMOS battery if that doesn't do it (it's the original, so it's also 8+ years old).


----------



## xenkw0n

I wasn't trying to compare the price of a 1156 system vs. a 1366 system - Just that any 32nm X58 Xeon would be better than a X3470, and for good reason.

At this point, I could never recommend a quad core X58 Xeon since X5650's sell for around $20 now. It would just be pointless unless you NEED the higher multipliers.


----------



## glin89

Just got this x5660 locally for $40.

210x23 at 1.42 volts.

Can I run this 24/7? I have a 480mm radiator temps are in the 60's

I'm having issues running a 6x2gb ram configuration. 2x4gb is working no problem but i cant get the other set to post. Ive cleared the bios it won't run stock config either

http://imgur.com/a/e0UhO


----------



## thyfartismurder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> It's 2017 and someone is recommending quarcore processors for X58 systems.


I guess youre saying go for the 6 core?


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glin89*
> 
> Just got this x5660 locally for $40.
> 
> 210x23 at 1.42 volts.
> 
> Can I run this 24/7? I have a 480mm radiator temps are in the 60's
> 
> I'm having issues running a 6x2gb ram configuration. 2x4gb is working no problem but i cant get the other set to post. Ive cleared the bios it won't run stock config either
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/e0UhO


That is pushing past the upper limits if you want to run it for at least a couple more years. Those temps are good but it's even past intel's max spec voltage for the 45nm chips.

As for memory, try placing 1 stick of memory in at a time and turning it on to verify they are all recognized as you go. Myself and others have had issues with memory not being recognized or acting strangely until going through each stick 1 by 1. When I upgraded from 3x2gb to 3x4gb I was having the same issues and it might sound strange but putting them in 1 by 1 did the trick. There is always the possibility that you have the heatsink on too tight.


----------



## Duality92

Alright, since I'll be getting my W3680, what kind of clocks should I expect out of it? What's the max voltage I should run? Temperatures? This is a totally new platform for me, I've never been on X58, it's a generation I skipped!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Alright, since I'll be getting my W3680, what kind of clocks should I expect out of it? What's the max voltage I should run? Temperatures? This is a totally new platform for me, I've never been on X58, it's a generation I skipped!


Can expect 4.2GHz.

1.35v for cpu and QPI/VTT max. I like the 1.3v range myself.

Keep it around ~70'C max.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Alright, since I'll be getting my W3680, what kind of clocks should I expect out of it? What's the max voltage I should run? Temperatures? This is a totally new platform for me, I've never been on X58, it's a generation I skipped!


Depending on how well binned your cpu is 4.5-4.7ghz at 1.4-1.42v as I find going higher than 1.42v doesn't usually give you much or any extra performance till you hit 1.5v which is too high. If you're lucky to get a well binned chip you may get away with lower voltage but I've found my stated voltages to be the requirement across 4 hex cores.
You want an AIO liquid spec cooler to hit these frequencies on a hex core(notice how I said spec it's possible to get high end heatsink coolers that's will also work).


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> Depending on how well binned your cpu is 4.5-4.7ghz at 1.4-1.42v as I find going higher than 1.42v doesn't usually give you much or any extra performance till you hit 1.5v which is too high. If you're lucky to get a well binned chip you may get away with lower voltage but I've found my stated voltages to be the requirement across 4 hex cores.
> You want an AIO liquid spec cooler to hit these frequencies on a hex core(notice how I said spec it's possible to get high end heatsink coolers that's will also work).


It's gonna have a custom loop with a 280mm radiator, no worries


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> It's gonna have a custom loop with a 280mm radiator, no worries


I'm a little shocked you're willing to spend that money on an x58 system


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> I'm a little shocked you're willing to spend that money on an x58 system


There's no money involved, I have stuff for like 5 custom loops lol I'm using leftovers from sponsored builds and I got this motherboard/CPU with a trade of a reviewed product. The only cost so far is the RAM I bought for this build.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> It's gonna have a custom loop with a 280mm radiator, no worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little shocked you're willing to spend that money on an x58 system
Click to expand...

Its a investment sence most heatsinks now days still support 1366 and newer sockets we are overclock.net most of us are not in the business of using cheap weak stock coolers. And if we are using xeons we are buying used oem that just comes with the cpu only no heatsink intel does not even give you a stock cooler when you buy a cpu for the x99 chipset.


----------



## wonderbrah

So I managed to overclock my X5676 to 4.4 ghz. was wondering if any of you could take a look at my bios settings and see if I could improve anything. One more Blck increase and intel burn test will fail, giving me a bsod. [IMG

ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3048133/width/350/height/700[/IMG]



My voltage settings picture which for some reason I couldn't upload here are as follows:

Evga Vdroop: Off
cpu vcore: 1.4000
cpu vtt: +175 mV
cpu PLL vcore: 1.800
Dimm voltage: 1.65
Dimm Dq vref: +0mv
qpi pll vcore: 1.300
ioh vcore- 1.25
ioh/ich/ i/o voltage: 1.625
ich vcore: 1.2
pwm frequency: 1067 Khz (apparently the higher value the more stable the OC?

Anyway, I passed Intel burn test and it has been running great in-games but BF1 has been crashing to desktop after about 5-10 minutes of play for some reason. I suspect that game does not like certain overclocks for some reason. My previous, 4ghz OC it was fine with.

Also, CPUz says I'm running 12 gb triple channel memory but Windows says i have 8gb total. I'm not sure why there is a discrepancy.
Task manager performance monitoring also says 8 gb so I'm inclined to believe my mainboard is only registering 8gb. It's not a cpu cooler over tightening issue as I have loosened the screws. Before loosening them CPUz also said 8gb though. After loosening it said 12 gb. Weird huh? Is there another common memory loss error on the x58 platform with overclocking perhaps I'm not aware of?


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderbrah*
> 
> So I managed to overclock my X5676 to 4.4 ghz. was wondering if any of you could take a look at my bios settings and see if I could improve anything. One more Blck increase and intel burn test will fail, giving me a bsod. [IMG
> 
> ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/3048133/width/350/height/700[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> My voltage settings picture which for some reason I couldn't upload here are as follows:
> 
> Evga Vdroop: Off
> cpu vcore: 1.4000
> cpu vtt: +175 mV
> cpu PLL vcore: 1.800
> Dimm voltage: 1.65
> Dimm Dq vref: +0mv
> qpi pll vcore: 1.300
> ioh vcore- 1.25
> ioh/ich/ i/o voltage: 1.625
> ich vcore: 1.2
> pwm frequency: 1067 Khz (apparently the higher value the more stable the OC?
> 
> Anyway, I passed Intel burn test and it has been running great in-games but BF1 has been crashing to desktop after about 5-10 minutes of play for some reason. I suspect that game does not like certain overclocks for some reason. My previous, 4ghz OC it was fine with.
> 
> Also, CPUz says I'm running 12 gb triple channel memory but Windows says i have 8gb total. I'm not sure why there is a discrepancy.
> Task manager performance monitoring also says 8 gb so I'm inclined to believe my mainboard is only registering 8gb. It's not a cpu cooler over tightening issue as I have loosened the screws. Before loosening them CPUz also said 8gb though. After loosening it said 12 gb. Weird huh? Is there another common memory loss error on the x58 platform with overclocking perhaps I'm not aware of?


Take all ram out. Put them back in one at a time, reboot after each stick and check in BIOS after to see if it's registered. Increase your VTT but don't exceed 1.35 volts. Use HWMonitor to check voltages in Windows. Turn off power saving in BIOS until stable.


----------



## wonderbrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Take all ram out. Put them back in one at a time, reboot after each stick and check in BIOS after to see if it's registered. Increase your VTT but don't exceed 1.35 volts. Use HWMonitor to check voltages in Windows. Turn off power saving in BIOS until stable.


I just did. They all work. I then individually checked each slot. When I installed only one stick into that slot, my computer wouldn't boot so it is surely the culprit. If you see my motherboard manual here: https://www.evga.com/support/manuals/files/132-BL-E758.pdf on page 20

It is slot 5 to be precise, the green one all the way to the right. I tried installing all three into the black slots to see if that may work but PC would not boot. I can't see a way to get all 3 4gb sticks correctly utilized even if i have to revert to dual channel mode. If I install sticks in the first 2 green slots then the third in a black slot, my computer will still only recognize 8 gb. I'm not sure why this is happening. I do remember when I installed this cpu, I had to unscrew a heatsink which is right next to the cpu bracket to plug in a wire. When I reinstalled it I may have screwed it into tight. That is the only thing I can think of but I would have to take apart my entire motherboard to get to that screw again. You can see the heatsink in the diagram in the manual. It says EVGA on it.


----------



## agentx007

1) Set "Uncore Frequency" to 3000MHz.
2) Black DIMMs can't work alone (Intel spec thing), green ones are the primary slots, and because of that at least one of them needs to be populated for PC to boot.
3) What timings and QPI speed you are running ?


----------



## wonderbrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> 1) Set "Uncore Frequency" to 3000MHz.
> 2) Black DIMMs can't work alone (Intel spec thing), green ones are the primary slots, and because of that at least one of them needs to be populated for PC to boot.
> 3) What timings and QPI speed you are running ?




QPI link speed in CPUz shows
3501.22 MHz


----------



## wonderbrah

I'm not even worried about the overclock really. It's only one game that MAYBE doesn't like it and I can always adjust it downwards or even run stock. My missing ram stick is what I'm worried about. According to my mainboard manual, it only supports a maximum of 4gb ddr3 per slot. So with 1/3 slots not functioning, 8gb is the maximum I can run and that is barely enough for games i'm playing now and certainly will be a huge issue in the future. I wonder if i buy another 4gb module, having all 3 green slots populated if a black slot will recognize a module. Actually this will work. "Two or Four DIMMs: If using 2 DIMMs (Dual Channel), install into: DIMM
slots 1 and 3. If using 4 DIMMs (Dual Channel), install into: DIMM slots 2, 1, 4, and 3." Don't need to use slot 5. Sweet, so that's a solution in the end.


----------



## pslind69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Frustrating. I don't know anything about your Asus P6X58D-E or it's BIOS settings so I couldn't advise what to set to what. You did say that your SATA/IDE settings were being messed with which I have had some minor experience with. If it boots but won't load Windows it does sound like there may be an answer there. You will find out when the new xeon arrives.


I talked to the seller today. We had a long discussion. He is sending me a ram kit to try out (3x2gb mushkin), in case it is my ram (http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/tr3x6g1600c8d).

I trying to find people who have my specs: P6X58D-E, CM3X2G1600C8D (3x2GB Corsair Dominator 8-8-8-24 1600MHz 1.65V), and the Xeon X5650, and have gotten it to work with whatever settings they got it to work at. This thread is so big


----------



## GammaBreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderbrah*
> 
> I'm not even worried about the overclock really. It's only one game that MAYBE doesn't like it and I can always adjust it downwards or even run stock. My missing ram stick is what I'm worried about. According to my mainboard manual, it only supports a maximum of 4gb ddr3 per slot. So with 1/3 slots not functioning, 8gb is the maximum I can run and that is barely enough for games i'm playing now and certainly will be a huge issue in the future. I wonder if i buy another 4gb module, having all 3 green slots populated if a black slot will recognize a module. Actually this will work. "Two or Four DIMMs: If using 2 DIMMs (Dual Channel), install into: DIMM
> slots 1 and 3. If using 4 DIMMs (Dual Channel), install into: DIMM slots 2, 1, 4, and 3." Don't need to use slot 5. Sweet, so that's a solution in the end.


At one point I had a module disappear during my overclock testing, and it was because my timings were too tight for the sticks I was using. That said, 9-9-9-24-2T isn't really that tight, so it's probably not the issue for you.

Dual Channel should work just fine, though. In fact, IIRC, some games do _very slightly_ better in DC mode than TC mode. I vaguely recall that being an argument against building X58 back when it was shiny and new. Of course, other applications can make use of TC, but I don't know if you're doing anything that memory intensive.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thyfartismurder*
> 
> I guess youre saying go for the 6 core?


Yes. There's no reason not to. You'll get a similar overclock with pretty much any Westmere hexacore. I had trouble getting past 3.8 GHz with my i7-930 and blew past that quite easily with my X5670.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pslind69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Frustrating. I don't know anything about your Asus P6X58D-E or it's BIOS settings so I couldn't advise what to set to what. You did say that your SATA/IDE settings were being messed with which I have had some minor experience with. If it boots but won't load Windows it does sound like there may be an answer there. You will find out when the new xeon arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to the seller today. We had a long discussion. He is sending me a ram kit to try out (3x2gb mushkin), in case it is my ram (http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/tr3x6g1600c8d).
> 
> I trying to find people who have my specs: P6X58D-E, CM3X2G1600C8D (3x2GB Corsair Dominator 8-8-8-24 1600MHz 1.65V), and the Xeon X5650, and have gotten it to work with whatever settings they got it to work at. This thread is so big
Click to expand...

I have the P6X58D-E and a x5675 but dont have the ram you have never had any issues like yours.


----------



## Jimmo

I've been having some issue with my Corsair H100i. For no apparent reason the two radiator fans will rev up to max rpm while the system is basically idle. It is an intermittent thing only happening occasionally.
But, yesterday I was sitting in 4.5Ghz stock ram, stable prime/IBT and playing a game when the overheat alarm went off. I dropped to the desktop and saw 85 deg on the CPU so hit the power off. The fans had stopped completely. I checked all the connections and the seemed fine. A reboot brought them back online.
I went back to stock settings to see if my overclocking efforts had been the culprit but the same thing happened with the max fan speed cycle up and then back to idle.
Any ideas?

Wonderbrah, I think the first easiest thing to do is to loosen your ram timings by manually setting them to something like 9 - 9 - 9 - 28 or 10 - 10 - 10 - 30

I find that AIDA64 Extreme is good for finding what timings the currently loaded ram will run at over it's rated frequency range.

Auto setting for ram timings hasn't worked out very well for me at all. My board sets timings to something other than what my ram likes or is rated for. I have to set all the primary and secondary timings manually.
Start very loose and then tighten them up after you have reached some sort of tested stability whether you overclock or not.


----------



## pslind69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> I have the P6X58D-E and a x5675 but dont have the ram you have never had any issues like yours.


Could you list your ram and which slots are occupied. Also, did you run the ram on auto, or set timings manually? Are you on the 0803 bios?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Wonderbrah, I think the first easiest thing to do is to loosen your ram timings by manually setting them to something like 9 - 9 - 9 - 28 or 10 - 10 - 10 - 30
> 
> I find that AIDA64 Extreme is good for finding what timings the currently loaded ram will run at over it's rated frequency range.
> 
> Auto setting for ram timings hasn't worked out very well for me at all. My board sets timings to something other than what my ram likes or is rated for. I have to set all the primary and secondary timings manually.
> Start very loose and then tighten them up after you have reached some sort of tested stability whether you overclock or not.


Good advice


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pslind69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> I have the P6X58D-E and a x5675 but dont have the ram you have never had any issues like yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you list your ram and which slots are occupied. Also, did you run the ram on auto, or set timings manually? Are you on the 0803 bios?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Wonderbrah, I think the first easiest thing to do is to loosen your ram timings by manually setting them to something like 9 - 9 - 9 - 28 or 10 - 10 - 10 - 30
> 
> I find that AIDA64 Extreme is good for finding what timings the currently loaded ram will run at over it's rated frequency range.
> 
> Auto setting for ram timings hasn't worked out very well for me at all. My board sets timings to something other than what my ram likes or is rated for. I have to set all the primary and secondary timings manually.
> Start very loose and then tighten them up after you have reached some sort of tested stability whether you overclock or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good advice
Click to expand...

Rams timings are on auto i have all 6 slots full 2 differnt kits of gskill, one kit is a F3-12800CL7T-6GBPI other one is F3-12800CL9-4GBRL running 9 9 9 24 2t havet really messed with making ram tighter.

http://valid.x86.fr/8we19l

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231335


----------



## pslind69

Interesting, especially the mixing of ram. That it works on auto. Who would have thunk that? ?

I have My third x5650 on the way. This time server pulled and tested by the shop selling it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pslind69*
> 
> Interesting, especially the mixing of ram. That it works on auto. Who would have thunk that? ?
> 
> I have My third x5650 on the way. This time server pulled and tested by the shop selling it.


lol i have never had issues mixing ram i dont try to do it on purpose i believe i got the 12gig kit free from a friend for building him a new pc so i threw it in with my other memory been so long i cant even 100% remmber where i got it lol i know its not in my list of stuff i bought from amazon or newegg lol.


----------



## Martin778

EVGA doing some new maths, 2x4=4:


----------



## pslind69

i noticed in some YouTube videos where ppl have my board and an x5650, at stock with bclk of 133,their ram defaults to 1066mhz (8 multiplier) where mine does 1333mhz (10 multiplier). is this a quirk of the ram? mine being pc12800


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pslind69*
> 
> i noticed in some YouTube videos where ppl have my board and an x5650, at stock with bclk of 133,their ram defaults to 1066mhz (8 multiplier) where mine does 1333mhz (10 multiplier). is this a quirk of the ram? mine being pc12800


No. It might just be a different BIOS or their boards for whatever reason determined 1333 wasn't stable and went down a notch. And you can mix any kind of RAM if they are the same rank and density without issue, just need to run them at whatever your slowest memory can support (frequency and timings). You can mix different density memory as well but you need to be aware of a few factors to get them to play nicely.

Mixing memory is not automatically a "lucky if it works" kind of situation - You'll just hear that a lot because it's safer to just stick to the same kind and explaining all of the different nuances that need to be understood with memory to determine if they will work together can be an effort in itself. Plus it can be a hassle to even FIND the information you need on most memory to know exactly how it's setup and be able to determine what other sticks would work with them. The big ones here are knowing the density, rank and capacity of the ram, 128x64, 256x64, 2rx8, 1rx8, 2rx16, 1rx16, 8gb sticks vs 4gb sticks vs 2gb sticks... Most retailers (even Newegg) typically don't list all of this data so you're left trying to find everything yourself and hope there's a datasheet from the manufacturer.

Samsung - Micron - Hynix

These are the big players. G.Skill, Corsair, etc., do not make their own memory. Some sticks between G.Skill and Corsair (and all of the other 'brands' of memory) can actually end up being built with the same type of memory. Though some kinds of RAM are only ever built from specific manufacturers, i.e. Crucial is ALWAYS Micron, Micron OWNS Crucial. KLEVV = Hynix.

blahblahblah: memory.


----------



## marbosa

Decided to jump on the Xeon Train myself for a few weeks ago.
Ordered a second hand X5660 from China, and upgraded the bios to the latest Version.
Unfortunatley there is a problem:

Before the New cpu arrived, I upgraded the bios to the latest Version and the computer worked fine all the time With an i7-920 after the bios Upgrade.
Today, the xeon finaly arrived and i droped it into the mobo and fired it up.
First of all it did not even post, but a cmos-reset fixed that issue, however Windows crach almost instantly after it starts to boot, and halts With a BSOD that says MEMORY_MANAGEMENT.

I tried, running memtest86+, that froze within 30 Seconds and i had to power-cycle the computer.
Just made one full run With Memtest86 (Not the "plus" ) no errors occoured.
Running memtest86+ in fail safe mode as i type, and so far it shows errors in test 5 at 4352.3MB.

The computer has suffered from some occational bsod's at random times in the last year or so, does this make sense or has one stick of RAM broken Down by coincidence just as i replaced the cpu?

I have not overclocked the cpu yet, everything is set to auto except vcore and vdram bumped 0,5V, turbo and HT disabled for troubleshooting purposes.
Mobo is an MSI Eclipse SLI With 6x2GB ram
Does theese cpus have the memory Controller built in or is the MC in the North bridge?


----------



## xenkw0n

Sounds like you have at least 1 stick of memory that has gone bad. Try using 1 stick at a time and see if you can isolate it to which module is the defective one.


----------



## marbosa

Will do, I'm just gonna let it do one full run first.
Are there any pattern to witch module that corresponds to what memory segment/address, or is it more or less random?


----------



## marbosa

I just let memtest do one Complete run, and when it did the second run it did not report any errors in the affected area this time.
Neither did any errors show in 2 partial runs after a reboot before each run.

I removed 3 of the 6 ram sticks and tried to boot, Windows stopped booting, but this time it was not a bsod, but a regular errormessage that idicated a problem With ndis.sys , i rebooted again, this time a similar screen appeared but the Message said that the kernel was corrupt and the installation had to be repaired.
After a 3rd reboot, it actually booted up fine.

I'm starting to suspect that the might also be a problem With my Windows installation as well, afterall it has been running without any maintenance for 7 years...
I'm guessing its time to try a format and re-install, i always have a backup to reload in case it does not help

EDIT: Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've read that the memory_management -error can also arise from hard drive errors, ie data corruption and such, witch sort of makes sence when you take the ndis.sys and kernel error into account.
To bad it ran flawlessly for 6 years with a WD raptor hard drive, and i migrated to a Samsung SSD last year, and now this lol


----------



## agentx007

Check S.M.A.R.T. for ECC errors (it can be as simple thing as SATA cable to MB).

As for memory_menagement BSOD.
In my experience it showed up almost always when I overclocked RAM too much.
In your case, I would put QPI voltage to 1,25V or 1,3V to test things out.
What exact voltage you are putting on RAM ?
Is it 1,55V ?


----------



## marbosa

Cpu voltage +0.05 (= 1.152V)
Dram voltage 1.52V
My mobo does not show the actual qpi voltage, but i set it to +0.05V (recommended maximun is +0.63V)
Since this mb never officially supported the xeon, is it possible that this cpu With its standard voltage being lower than that of the 920 might cause the mb to undervoltage some components and cause instabillity, or does this apply to the cpu only?
The hardware monitor in the bios shows that the 3.3V from the psu is only supplying 3.05V, can this be an issue?
5 and 12V are fine.

Windows booted fine from a cold start now without any errors.
Gsmartcontrol and Samsung magician indicates that the SSD is in good Health, so is the other hard drives also for that matter.
Just tried some light stresstesting just by updating the Windows experience index, that resulted in a memory_management bsod within 10 Seconds... damn


----------



## agentx007

+0,05V is too little.
Try +0,15V.
Just FYI : I think MSI's "QPI Voltage" is actually IMC/Uncore Voltage.
Good job naming stuff MSI guys...

As for low 3,3V - check voltage between orange and any black cables (on 24-pin connector) with multimeter. Software sensors often show BS.

i7 920 is 45nm part, and it's Uncore can't work below 2:1 (UncoreRAM) speed.
Xeon you got is 32nm part, and it can do 3:2.
Both correct Uncore speed and IMC/Uncore Voltage are essential for stability of memory system with all six RAM slots in use.


----------



## Jimmo

I think I fixed my H100i's mysterious behaviour. I cleared CMOS and reset to my 4.5GHz O/C from memory....which is quite a few items to adjust and voila! H100i is behaving. I must have upset something somewhere during my suicide run recently.

If you like overclocking and tinkering with PCs then X58 with an X56XX cpu has got to be the best. I wouldn't call it easy but it's certainly a fun challenge!









I think 1.536 Vcore is too much though.......

https://valid.x86.fr/dggbjs


----------



## phosphene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marbosa*
> 
> ...
> Windows booted fine from a cold start now without any errors.
> Gsmartcontrol and Samsung magician indicates that the SSD is in good Health, so is the other hard drives also for that matter.
> Just tried some light stresstesting just by updating the Windows experience index, that resulted in a memory_management bsod within 10 Seconds... damn


Just a shot in the dark, but have you switched the disk controller to AHCI mode? It could be that the new BIOS defaulted back to IDE and Windows isn't playing well with the auto installed drivers.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phosphene*
> 
> Just a shot in the dark, but have you switched the disk controller to AHCI mode? It could be that the new BIOS defaulted back to IDE and Windows isn't playing well with the auto installed drivers.


Yep, mine did that when I dumped the BIOS config, though I caught it before it gave me a headache. Most boards of this vintage will default to IDE.


----------



## Jimmo

Second attempt to break the 5 GHz barrier

https://valid.x86.fr/7td010


----------



## GammaBreaker

You absolute madman!

Congratulations!


----------



## phosphene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Second attempt to break the 5 GHz barrier
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/7td010











Love these Xeons!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol my x58 system is determined to make me mad daily cpu, gpu, and ram they work perfect i seem to be having hardrive curse running thru my system lol lost a 6tb and now a 1tb and 750Gig are wanting to act up it seems like.


----------



## Jimmo

Mad huh?
I didn't play around too much at that voltage. Stability for this cpu is 4.4 - 4.6 GHz. Going from recommended voltages and temperatures to stretching it around 4.6 GHz, as in 1.43 vcore 78 deg.

The temp on the CPU-Z validation is just from the 5 second validation.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Mad huh?
> I didn't play around too much at that voltage. Stability for this cpu is 4.4 - 4.6 GHz. Going from recommended voltages and temperatures to stretching it around 4.6 GHz, as in 1.43 vcore 78 deg.
> 
> The temp on the CPU-Z validation is just from the 5 second validation.


lol i remmber in old days when i first got my x58 and water loop i went up 1.6 or 1.65 to get 5500mhz on hwbot and 3dmark whatever it would run without a crash never degraded that old 930 either was crazy. Also im not sure if cpuz reports temps correct it said mine was like 67 or something other day when i submited for someone and it was really in the 40s.


----------



## wonderbrah

Anyone have an Evga x58 132-bl-e78 motherboard? I just installed a new PSU and in the process rearranged some SATA cables. Samsung magician is now telling me my 850 SSD is running at 1.5 gb/s which is SATA 1 speeds. In my motherboard manual here: https://www.evga.com/support/manuals/files/132-BL-E758.pdf it says all the SATA inputs are 2.0 So I'm not sure why I would be running 1.5 gb/s.

Edit: well nevermind then. I switched it to another random SATA port and now it's running at 3 gb/s. Weird.


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderbrah*
> 
> Anyone have an Evga x58 132-bl-e78 motherboard? I just installed a new PSU and in the process rearranged some SATA cables. Samsung magician is now telling me my 850 SSD is running at 1.5 gb/s which is SATA 1 speeds. In my motherboard manual here: https://www.evga.com/support/manuals/files/132-BL-E758.pdf it says all the SATA inputs are 2.0 So I'm not sure why I would be running 1.5 gb/s.
> 
> Edit: well nevermind then. I switched it to another random SATA port and now it's running at 3 gb/s. Weird.


Poor signal quality will cause it to drop down. Could be a bad cable or bend too tight or running the cable next to something that causes a problem or using a bad hot swap bay. I had a (Icy Dock?) 4 drive in one 5.25 bay which caused intermittent problems for a while before I realized and removed it from the build.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderbrah*
> 
> Anyone have an Evga x58 132-bl-e78 motherboard? I just installed a new PSU and in the process rearranged some SATA cables. Samsung magician is now telling me my 850 SSD is running at 1.5 gb/s which is SATA 1 speeds. In my motherboard manual here: https://www.evga.com/support/manuals/files/132-BL-E758.pdf it says all the SATA inputs are 2.0 So I'm not sure why I would be running 1.5 gb/s.
> 
> Edit: well nevermind then. I switched it to another random SATA port and now it's running at 3 gb/s. Weird.


Could have a bad port on the board also my asus x58 has 1 bad port if i use it drives show up but will slow down and have errors.


----------



## Jimmo

Do any of you guys know if this fan is any good for H100i replacement fans?
Or should I post this question elsewhere?

Delta FFB1212EH-F00 120 x 120 x 25mm, 4000 RPM, max. 60.4 dBA 150.33 CFM


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Do any of you guys know if this fan is any good for H100i replacement fans?
> Or should I post this question elsewhere?
> 
> Delta FFB1212EH-F00 120 x 120 x 25mm, 4000 RPM, max. 60.4 dBA 150.33 CFM


Depends if you can handle the noise lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Do any of you guys know if this fan is any good for H100i replacement fans?
> Or should I post this question elsewhere?
> 
> Delta FFB1212EH-F00 120 x 120 x 25mm, 4000 RPM, max. 60.4 dBA 150.33 CFM
> 
> 
> 
> Depends if you can handle the noise lol
Click to expand...

60db hes gonna need some good headphones and ear plugs lol.


----------



## Jimmo

Yeah might be a bit much huh?








Any opinions on better fans or decent resources for info/test results?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Yeah might be a bit much huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions on better fans or decent resources for info/test results?


thermalbench.com
@geggeg

Although, if you want to discuss it much more, I'd suggest starting a thread for it in the appropriate section, you'll most likely get much more help


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Do any of you guys know if this fan is any good for H100i replacement fans?
> Or should I post this question elsewhere?
> 
> Delta FFB1212EH-F00 120 x 120 x 25mm, 4000 RPM, max. 60.4 dBA 150.33 CFM


Yes but you should consider this http://noctua.at/en/products/fan/nf-f12-pwm
If you can wait then these http://noctua.at/en/products/fan/nf-a12x15-pwm


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Yeah might be a bit much huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions on better fans or decent resources for info/test results?
> 
> 
> 
> thermalbench.com
> @geggeg
> 
> Although, if you want to discuss it much more, I'd suggest starting a thread for it in the appropriate section, you'll most likely get much more help
Click to expand...

yea that would help him more, and i really like my ek vardar fans fairly quiet and still push good air made for pressure for water cooling.


----------



## Jimmo

Thanks people!


----------



## Martin778

Get Noctua fans or EK Vardar / Gentle Typhoons.
Delta stuff is unsuitable for home use. Even if you can get their RPM down to a bearable level they may start rumbling or making clicking noises.

You will get deafened every time the computer boots up and before the fan controller kicks in


----------



## agentx007

Best fan perf/$ : LINK
Question is : Can you wait for China (or is this a "US only" deal) ?


----------



## Jimmo

Thanks guys. I went for a cheaper and available 2 x Corsair ML 120 PWM fans.

Cheap and easy and hopefully push pull will improve cooling/noise.

Venting it through the radiator out of the case.

Dropped 30% in noise and about 7 deg at load. But this could have had something to do with it.......................


----------



## wonderbrah

So uh er guys i managed to get 4.5 ghz stable using Intel Burn Test v2 but I think i may have went a little crazy on the voltages. Mind taking a look? Where can I find the max safe voltages for each bios setting outlined by Intel on their website for these processors?




I'm not super worried about potentially frying this chip as I still have my original x58- i7920 D0 chip that overclocked easily to 4ghz. Temps are good in the Burn Test, not going over 75 celcius but the voltage regulator went up to 95 C's which I think is okay?

MCH strap I have at 2133 mhz (i'm not sure what this does other than higher clocks may potentially allow for higher/more stable OC's.
Uncore frequency I have at x20 @3946 mhz.
PWM frequency I have at 1067 khz just because again my bios said higher number may mean more stable OC's.

Anything else you want to know let me know. I'm waiting for my Bios pics to get sent from my phone to my email so I can upload them here.


----------



## Jimmo

Wonderbrah I'm not to sure about the terminology of your EVGA BIOS Vs my Gigabyte but someone pls correct me if I'm wrong.....I think you'd get better results if you had:

Vcore 1.41875v
Dimm 1.65v
QPI PLL Vcore 1.1v
CPU PLL Vcore 1.8v
IOH Vcore 1.1v
CPU VTT 1.35v (Intel max spec voltage is 1.35V)
IOHACH I/O Voltage 1.5v
ICH Vcore 1.05v

Having Uncore frequency at x20 @3946 mhz probably needs a CPU VTT of 1.4 volts.
Try to keep it below about 3600/3800 to keep CPU VTT below 1.35v. Trial and error though.

If you're not already, try something like HWiNFO64 to check what voltages and frequencies are set and being used while in Windows?

I need vcore of 1.43v and VTT of 1.355v for CPU 4.6Ghz and UNCORE 3800mhz for 70 deg C
and vcore of 1.45v and VTT of 1.375 for CPC 4.67 GHz and UNCORE 3857mhz for 75 deg C under water.
Voltage and temps start to move past recommended and safe for me at around 4.4 - 4.5GHz

Looks like you're on the right track but UNCORE and VTT look a bit high which is possibly pushing temps up.


----------



## Duality92

These are all hex cores with 3.33 base frequency (980, 980X, W3680 and X5680.), is one of them better than the others?


----------



## triple111

Hey guys! New to OC here, just started messing with a 920 yesterday and really getting into this thing!

I have a W3680 coming in tomorrow, had a few questions on it. I've read you can expect 4.3 out of it, with some people hitting a lot higher.

1. Intel spec sheet says 67 is Tcase. Does this mean it is safe to run into the low 90s on realtemp doing stress tests, as that shows Tjmax? Or does it actually need to be below 70? I'm running a water block with rad.

2. Any ideas what is attainable on just multiplier/base clock, with just a small voltage increase? I'll probably crank it up later once I get more familiar with its OC performance and temp characteristics.

3. What are some good starting off numbers? I tried 3.5 on my 920 and worked up from there until I was happy with the results.

Thanks guys!


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> These are all hex cores with 3.33 base frequency (980, 980X, W3680 and X5680.), is one of them better than the others?


The first three are unlocked, the last is locked.

I've found x56xx's tend to clock a bit better and are a bit cooler. I don't know about the 980/980x/x5670 as they are all unlocked, but the w3670 and 970 I had didn't clock well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triple111*
> 
> Hey guys! New to OC here, just started messing with a 920 yesterday and really getting into this thing!
> 
> I have a W3680 coming in tomorrow, had a few questions on it. I've read you can expect 4.3 out of it, with some people hitting a lot higher.
> 
> 1. Intel spec sheet says 67 is Tcase. Does this mean it is safe to run into the low 90s on realtemp doing stress tests, as that shows Tjmax? Or does it actually need to be below 70? I'm running a water block with rad.
> 
> 2. Any ideas what is attainable on just multiplier/base clock, with just a small voltage increase? I'll probably crank it up later once I get more familiar with its OC performance and temp characteristics.
> 
> 3. What are some good starting off numbers? I tried 3.5 on my 920 and worked up from there until I was happy with the results.
> 
> Thanks guys!


If you have a good batch and cooling, 4.5+ is achievable, bad batch and you may only hit 4ghz at 1.4v.

1. What's more important is the TJMAX, I think it's around 95c on the w3680. I typically try to keep it under 80c when stressing.
2. Stock voltage overclocks can vary a lot depending how well it is binned, I think my x5670 could reach around 3.6ghz at stock volts, but I ran it at 4.4ghz / 1.325v 24/7.
3. Again it really depends on the chip, you can start at 4ghz/1.25v and see what happens. I'd keep it under 1.35v for 24/7 use unless you have some very good cooling.


----------



## triple111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbob22*
> 
> The first three are unlocked, the last is locked.
> 
> I've found x56xx's tend to clock a bit better and are a bit cooler. I don't know about the 980/980x/x5670 as they are all unlocked, but the w3670 and 970 I had didn't clock well.
> If you have a good batch and cooling, 4.5+ is achievable, bad batch and you may only hit 4ghz at 1.4v.
> 
> 1. What's more important is the TJMAX, I think it's around 95c on the w3680. I typically try to keep it under 80c when stressing.
> 2. Stock voltage overclocks can vary a lot depending how well it is binned, I think my x5670 could reach around 3.6ghz at stock volts, but I ran it at 4.4ghz / 1.325v 24/7.
> 3. Again it really depends on the chip, you can start at 4ghz/1.25v and see what happens. I'd keep it under 1.35v for 24/7 use unless you have some very good cooling.


Hey thanks for the info! Do you have a source for your info about Tjmax? Is that an officially published spec or is it just a result of experimental testing? I've been having a hard time finding that spec anywhere.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triple111*
> 
> Hey thanks for the info! Do you have a source for your info about Tjmax? Is that an officially published spec or is it just a result of experimental testing? I've been having a hard time finding that spec anywhere.


RealTemp should show you, not sure about official spec, you can probably find it somewhere, but all westmere/gulftown chips should range between 90-100c. The max temps I usually aim for are 15-20c from the tj max as reported by RealTemp.


----------



## glin89

Here's my 24/7. I think i got a pretty good chip


----------



## Martin778

I lowered my QPI voltages from ~1.36 - .37 to 1.325V and the load temps on both CPU's both dropped by a good 10-14*C. How is this possible?
Before I was hitting around 72*C max in Prime95 now it barely gets to 60*C and that's with 1.43Vcore.


----------



## marbosa

I still can't cet my computer to boot properly, it gives me a bsod everytime now.
Upped QPI and VCORE as suggested a few pages back, to no avail...

I tested all the ram-sticks separatley and one came out bad.
But here is where the weirdness starts:
I installed all 5 sticks leaving out the 6th bad one, and checked each stick in the bios' Memory-z menu, everytime i tried to check info on slot 3 the computer either froze or reset itself, regardless of witch stick was inserted to slot 3 (Or slot B-0 if you like)
Allright, removed both sticks from chanel B, leaving me With two sticks in chanel A and C respectivly, Windows crash during boot With error IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Removed both sticks from chanel C, leaving just chanel A, Windows still crash but this time With PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA.

Still running the cpu at Stock speed, turbo and HT disabled.

Is it possible i have got a faulty processor, or am I missing something here...?
I'm also considering buing a New set of ram, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marbosa*
> 
> I still can't cet my computer to boot properly, it gives me a bsod everytime now.
> Upped QPI and VCORE as suggested a few pages back, to no avail...
> 
> I tested all the ram-sticks separatley and one came out bad.
> But here is where the weirdness starts:
> I installed all 5 sticks leaving out the 6th bad one, and checked each stick in the bios' Memory-z menu, everytime i tried to check info on slot 3 the computer either froze or reset itself, regardless of witch stick was inserted to slot 3 (Or slot B-0 if you like)
> Allright, removed both sticks from chanel B, leaving me With two sticks in chanel A and C respectivly, Windows crash during boot With error IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> Removed both sticks from chanel C, leaving just chanel A, Windows still crash but this time With PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA.
> 
> Still running the cpu at Stock speed, turbo and HT disabled.
> 
> Is it possible i have got a faulty processor, or am I missing something here...?
> I'm also considering buing a New set of ram, just to be on the safe side.


If you're running at stock maybe try setting vcore to auto. Not sure what you're qpi/vtt uncore voltage settings do being an different m/b to mine. Maybe set that to auto too and see if you boot fine. I have found Uncore speed and voltage the most difficult to get right. Also, an over tightened cpu cooler/waterblock can cause ram slot issues such as errors, missing ram and crashing. Since you have just changed the cpu then perhaps that is the issue.
I wouldn't worry about temporary overvolting while trying to isolate a problem. As long as you don't go past 81 deg C or vcore 1.35 it should be fine. Uncore vtt is Max 1.35v, and cpu 1.35v.
I've run for weeks at 4.67ghz 1.44v vcore and qpi/vtt at 1.375v and done 5+ghz 1.58vcore / 1.45 qpi/vtt test runs. When I've completely messed it all up, a BIOS reset has always saved me.
Go for all auto settings. Then try all manual settings.
I haven't turned htt off or needed to. It may be necessary if you are trying to reduce temperatures to overclock.
You may have to manually set ram timings just to boot. Set them correctly and at loose or higher timings than required for the ram frequency.
Taking ram in and out of slots can sometimes screw up things with the BIOS. Try a couple of sticks in the slots you're confident that work and clear/reset CMOS/BIOS


----------



## pslind69

Just got a server pulled x5650. After CMOS reset, and BIOS setup, ran smooth as butter @ stock with all 6 sticks so far. Gonna test further later









I guess the other Xeon was indeed fried.


----------



## quasar

Hello,

Just browsing this forum, and until recently I hadn't overclock my Xeon 5675.

Just started a few days ago, and now I've finally @4,6 stable. Probably still needing to adjust something.

This is my valid CPU-Z.

https://valid.x86.fr/f4l66k

My temps are in the 63c only in a stress test, it sits around hi 30, low 40 at idle.

Any input will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quasar*
> 
> Hello,
> Just browsing this forum, and until recently I hadn't overclock my Xeon 5675.
> Just started a few days ago, and now I've finally @4,6 stable. Probably still needing to adjust something.
> 
> This is my valid CPU-Z.
> https://valid.x86.fr/f4l66k
> 
> My temps are in the 63c only in a stress test, it sits around hi 30, low 40 at idle.
> Any input will be appreciated.
> Thanks.


Everything looks good from the info you have provided. The temps are great.......the voltage is great. 4.6Ghz is a nice OC and keeps the X58 in the game, although it's old tech now.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pslind69*
> 
> Just got a server pulled x5650. After CMOS reset, and BIOS setup, ran smooth as butter @ stock with all 6 sticks so far. Gonna test further later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the other Xeon was indeed fried.


Glad to hear that got straightened out. This time around you'll probably have much better luck overclocking. I've been through about a 10 chips on various OCs and only two have ever been outright duds (the first X5475 and one E8600). Chances are in your favor.


----------



## pslind69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> Glad to hear that got straightened out. This time around you'll probably have much better luck overclocking. I've been through about a 10 chips on various OCs and only two have ever been outright duds (the first X5475 and one E8600). Chances are in your favor.


Yes I think so too







Do you build systems and then sell them off with all those chips, or are they just put in storage for later use?

I've set all freqs and voltages to defaults, and turned off C1E, Speedstep etc. just to see how it behaves first, and set RAM to 1066MHz, Uncore to 2133MHz, and QPI to lowest setting.

I think CPU Voltage default is 1.2V (from reading CPU-Z), can anyone confirm? (X5650)

Also, having set all voltages manually (except CPU voltage), I see that Core voltage, Core speed, Bus speed, QPI link and NB freq, all jump around a little in CPU-Z. Is this because I still have CPU voltage at AUTO?

Will run some tests just to make sure it is stable at stocks, before beginning to overclock it. My goal is around 4GHz.

BTW: I have no TurboMode Tech in my BIOS (P6X58D-E 0803) is this normal?


----------



## GammaBreaker

Most of those go to family and friends in need of new desktop units on the cheap. With enough spare parts and a little pocket change, they can have a system that'll do all their daily work.

I think it's either 1.2 or 1.25V as default for VCore, can't remember off the top of my head. For 4GHz, you'll probably need ~1.3V or so. Maybe a little less, depending on your chip.

If you're talking about minor fluctuations, like hundredths (or thousandths depending on the parameter), it's normal to see them jitter very slightly. Like my BCLK flickers between 179.98-180. Little things like that. Or are you seeing something else, something larger?


----------



## pslind69

It wasn't huge fluctuations. I'll check again when I get home.

Also the strange issue with TurboMode not being present, no matter what I do.

I'll try flashing the previous bios, the cpu should be supported, to see if it appears. The option is present in many screenshots and videos.


----------



## quasar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Everything looks good from the info you have provided. The temps are great.......the voltage is great. 4.6Ghz is a nice OC and keeps the X58 in the game, although it's old tech now.


Thanks Kana-Maru,

I think I have a good chip.

Notice you have yours @4.8. I also want to put it @ 4.7-48, that will be my objective for a 24/7 use.

And yes, it was much cheaper than spend in a new system. I was considering upgrading to a X99.

After updating the memory, CPU and GPU, I will hold a few years. For gamming it's great, and runs everything max out at ultra-wide (3440x1440) @ 100fps.

By that time we will have plenty of choices with the X299, or anything else.


----------



## pslind69

Flashed the bios to the previous version (0701, 0803 being the latest (P6X58D-E)). No TurboMode. Loaded defaults, then it appeared. Cleared CMOS. Still there.

Flashed 0803. TurboMode still there. Cleared CMOS, loaded defaults, still there. So something had gone wrong previously to make TurboMode dissapear.

Also, in CPU-Z the "jittering" of readings are much more stable.

Before setting stock volts etc. I turned off TurboMode. I don't know if that was what stopped the jittering, because TurboMode dissapears as soon as I enter a CPU multiplier.

My next step is to run some default volt/frequencies stress tests to see if it's stable, then I'll try to get it to 4GHz


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pslind69*
> 
> Flashed the bios to the previous version (0701, 0803 being the latest (P6X58D-E)). No TurboMode. Loaded defaults, then it appeared. Cleared CMOS. Still there.
> 
> Flashed 0803. TurboMode still there. Cleared CMOS, loaded defaults, still there. So something had gone wrong previously to make TurboMode dissapear.
> 
> Before setting stock volts etc. I turned off TurboMode. I don't know if that was what stopped the jittering, because TurboMode dissapears as soon as I enter a CPU multiplier.


Make sure C1E and SpeedStep are both [Enabled], before you try to go Turbo Mode.
Also, [AUTO] multiplier setting may be required for Turbo option to show up.


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quasar*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Just browsing this forum, and until recently I hadn't overclock my Xeon 5675.
> 
> Just started a few days ago, and now I've finally @4,6 stable. Probably still needing to adjust something.
> 
> This is my valid CPU-Z.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/f4l66k
> 
> My temps are in the 63c only in a stress test, it sits around hi 30, low 40 at idle.
> 
> Any input will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


WOW, what is your room temp? 30-40 @4.6 with that much voltage is what I'm aiming for (also your whole rig setup







). Can I have your full bios setting?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Turbo won't work unless you set your CPU multi to the highest value. Some boards require [auto] for turbo, others allow you to use the 6-core turbo multi.


----------



## quasar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> WOW, what is your room temp? 30-40 @4.6 with that much voltage is what I'm aiming for (also your whole rig setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Can I have your full bios setting?


Hi nhphuong ,

Its summer here, so my room temp is around 25c. I turn the AC to have the room temps around 20/22.

But my rig as a lot of air, with 3 fan's pushing air inside, and exiting is the H100i (that keeps the CPU at those temps), and the GPU hybrid cooler.


----------



## pslind69

One core is much cooler in RealTemp GT:


I've even changed thermal paste, and tried another cooler. Is this normal?


----------



## Duality92

Often temp probes die on CPUs, especially overclocked. I have one on my 7700K, it's normal almost.


----------



## pslind69

It should be server pulled, and have not been overclocked before. But I'll take your word


----------



## pslind69

I noticed something weird, but it might be nothing: at full load (prime95 etc.) in realtemp, if I watch the timer closely, I can see it "skip" a few seconds here and there. For instance it might say "0:21:08" then the next time it updates it says "0:21:10", or "be out of sync" updating to "0:21:09" where it feels like it updates late. It is rarely more than 2 seconds that seems to lag behind.

I also noticed this in IBT, where the animation seems to stop updating for 1-2 seconds, now and then.

I've noticed this in YouTube vids too, when people are stresstesting.

Is this normal? Or the sign of something needing more voltage?

I also wondered if it is indeed the video signal that doesn't update during stresstesting for those few moments?


----------



## Duality92

It's normal. The program is using all resources available, thus making things refresh left often.


----------



## pslind69

Yes I thought so too, but good to hear it's normal. Thanks. It would of course be abnormal if it did it at idle ?

EDIT: I'm creeping closer to 4GHz. At 3.7GHz, running IBT on max, the screen froze for 30 seconds. I was awaiting the BSOD, but then it recovered and continued as if nothing had happend.

I noticed the timer in realtemp was at 0:16:38 when it froze, and 0:16:39 when it continued (it proceeded to count the next second from 0:16:38). This tells me that it's not some GPU thing, since the timer would have then jumped ahead by the freeze duration, or am I wrong?

And the temps were fine. Hottest core was 55C. No Thermal throttling or anything I could see.

EDIT2: I noticed in HWMONITOR that the maximum watt it reports (111) is more than the max TDP value (95), while stress testing.

Sorry for all these questions, but this is a learning process for me. I've only ever overclocked my i7-950


----------



## Jimmo

X5675 @ 4.5Ghz. Turbo on and all power saving on. 25 CPU multi 4.5 on all cores and turbos to 26 CPU multi 4.65GHz on, I think, up to 2 cores. 1.355 volts VTT uncore.
Idles at around 1.1v to 1.2 volts 20 deg C and maxed out at 1.392v under full load with the occasional peak to 1.408v. IBT creeps a little over 70 deg with watercooling.


----------



## pslind69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> X5675 @ 4.5Ghz. Turbo on and all power saving on. 25 CPU multi 4.5 on all cores and turbos to 26 CPU multi 4.65GHz on, I think, up to 2 cores. 1.355 volts VTT uncore.
> Idles at around 1.1v to 1.2 volts 20 deg C and maxed out at 1.392v under full load with the occasional peak to 1.408v. IBT creeps a little over 70 deg with watercooling.


Wow that sure is nice


----------



## kpforce1

Anyone else running a 980Ti or better? I decided to add a 1070 to my x5650 x58 micro lan box. Im still impressed with the x58 platform on new games/apps.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Anyone else running a 980Ti or better? I decided to add a 1070 to my x5650 x58 micro lan box. Im still impressed with the x58 platform on new games/apps.


If I get an answer from Zotac, I might be putting a 1080 Ti mini or 1080 in my sleeper build (check signature)


----------



## FrodeL70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Anyone else running a 980Ti or better? I decided to add a 1070 to my x5650 x58 micro lan box. Im still impressed with the x58 platform on new games/apps.


I'm running two Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming in 2-Way SLI with my Xeon X5675 (with EK Water Blocks).

3D Mark Fire Strike 1.1 score 19 762

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12802609


----------



## BaldMan

Very much considering a 1080ti, with the way x299 is shaping up, the x58 days are looking to be extended a while longer!!

Probably a 15% performance hit in games compared to anew CPU, can't justify 3k just to upgrade for that.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldMan*
> 
> Very much considering a 1080ti, with the way x299 is shaping up, the x58 days are looking to be extended a while longer!!
> 
> Probably a 15% performance hit in games compared to anew CPU, can't justify 3k just to upgrade for that.


I'm considering a Strix 1080TI for my kids x5675 x58 machine. on 1080p only no doubt.







Upgrade the monitor later on.

Reason being I took the Titan X Maxwell out to get some more mining power in my rig. Thinking get the 1080Ti for his rig, then mine with that at night.


----------



## Arizona4005

wat are the differences between W and X chips?

W3690
X5690

and what is the "X5679" chip? isn't that the last xeon released for 1366?

what is the best xeon for 1366 anyways? (pairing with evga x58 classified)


----------



## xxpenguinxx

W3690 is the i7 equivalent of the Xeons. It has an unlocked core multiplier and RAM multiplier. Other than that it's the same as the other Xeons. Between the W and X, go with whatever is cheaper. I wouldn't spend more than $100 on either since you can get a X5675 for under $80 nowadays, and these seem to have the highest average OC (although the one I got the other day is crap).

The X5679 is a slightly newer revision, but still the same CPU as all the 6 core X5600s.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldMan*
> 
> Very much considering a 1080ti, with the way x299 is shaping up, the x58 days are looking to be extended a while longer!!
> 
> Probably a 15% performance hit in games compared to anew CPU, can't justify 3k just to upgrade for that.


Agreed, I am blown away with just how much of a joke X299 is becoming. Earlier this year I was certain Intel was going to try and compete with AMD on the pricing front, but apparently they still think they command a massive price difference. Intel could use some advice from NVIDIA and drop some prices down so they at least look like a viable option for HEDT. We'll see what happens once Threadripper is actually available, because maybe that is what Intel is waiting for? Right now the only thing that looks good enough to upgrade to, for my money anyway, is Ryzen 7. But I want to wait for a major update out of AMD, maybe a better silicon revision (F6?) or something, maybe even 14nm+. This initial Ryzen round hasn't been quite smooth enough for me yet. I also need to see actual Threadripper offerings too


----------



## BaldMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Agreed, I am blown away with just how much of a joke X299 is becoming. Earlier this year I was certain Intel was going to try and compete with AMD on the pricing front, but apparently they still think they command a massive price difference. Intel could use some advice from NVIDIA and drop some prices down so they at least look like a viable option for HEDT. We'll see what happens once Threadripper is actually available, because maybe that is what Intel is waiting for? Right now the only thing that looks good enough to upgrade to, for my money anyway, is Ryzen 7. But I want to wait for a major update out of AMD, maybe a better silicon revision (F6?) or something, maybe even 14nm+. This initial Ryzen round hasn't been quite smooth enough for me yet. I also need to see actual Threadripper offerings too


Yeah R7 is a bit low on IPC/lower threaded performance (ie Games) for me, at a rough guess, it would be more like a side grade, to get some newer features , M.2 , USB3.1.


----------



## FrodeL70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizona4005*
> 
> wat are the differences between W and X chips?
> 
> W3690
> X5690
> 
> and what is the "X5679" chip? isn't that the last xeon released for 1366?
> 
> what is the best xeon for 1366 anyways? (pairing with evga x58 classified)


Found this on lenovo:
"under load the X5679 is identical to the X5675 except in being 115W TDP rather than 95W and having a 1066MHz memory bus instead of 1033Mhz.

the X5675 has 2/2/2/2/3/3 turbo boost multipliers, putting it at 3.33GHz under full load and 3.46GHz under 1- or 2-core load. the X5679 has 1/1/1/1/2/2 turbo multipliers, putting it at the same 3.33/3.46GHz frequencies. all things equal, these two CPUs perform the same except for TDP."

----

W3690
Unlocked? (I don't know this to be true but some say so)

X5690
Supports more RAM
Supports 2 CPUs in SMP configuration

The X5675 has the highest multipler of the 95W TDP chips at 25x. It have better performance per watt and should OC as well at the higher CPUs so it's my personal choice.


----------



## bill1024

The w3680 and the w3690 are multiplier unlocked, the w3670 is just BCLK unlocked like the the x56xx CPUs.
At this point, buy a X5660 for 25$ use the 23 multiplier and crank it up.
With a 200 BCLK you can hit 4ghz - 4.2 fairly easy, as you know with any 1366, anything over that is a bonus.
So 23 x 200 is 4.6, and you can not expect that from any of these, so for 25$ get the x5660. Why spend more?
offer 25
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5660-2-8GHz-12MB-6-4GT-s-LGA1366-CPU-Server-Processor-SLBV6-/332265150598?hash=item4d5c8bd886:g:604AAOSwz71ZOyzK


----------



## quasar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Anyone else running a 980Ti or better? I decided to add a 1070 to my x5650 x58 micro lan box. Im still impressed with the x58 platform on new games/apps.


I have a EVGA 1080Ti FE with the EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FE HYBRID Waterblock Cooler, and everyting runs very cool.

I run at ultrawide 1440p everything maxout.


----------



## pslind69

on my 5650 when I use 22x, several tools report the wrong frequency (cinebench, Aida) Turbo, c1E, speedstep are all disabled. Any ideas?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

On the X5650, 22 is the turbo multiplier. If something forces you back down to 20x, then you're losing that multi. I realized this when my temperature monitoring software always bumped my multiplier down because it has an option to disable turbo.


----------



## pslind69

I see. It does appear that it is being forced down to 20. odd that a tool such as cpuz doesn't take it into account (it displays the frequency as 22 x whatever, whereas cinebench displays it as 20x).

I can't set 21 in bios. when I hit enter it is changed to 20.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pslind69*
> 
> I see. It does appear that it is being forced down to 20. odd that a tool such as cpuz doesn't take it into account (it displays the frequency as 22 x whatever, whereas cinebench displays it as 20x).
> 
> I can't set 21 in bios. when I hit enter it is changed to 20.


Enable turbo in the bios, can't use higher than 20x otherwise.


----------



## pslind69

Will try, thanks


----------



## Pings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quasar*
> 
> I have a EVGA 1080Ti FE with the EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FE HYBRID Waterblock Cooler, and everyting runs very cool.
> 
> I run at ultrawide 1440p everything maxout.


The EVGA Hybrid AIO is a damn good cooler. I was shocked how much it cooled my card down. I bought the kit and installed it so I have seen the before and after. I used to run my X58 Xeon with a very little bottleneck if any at all with my GTX 1070.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

After a long hiatus from PC gaming, it looks like I may be leaving the Bloomfield team and joining the Westmere-EP team. Getting a good deal on an old X58 rig that has an EVGA X58 Classified board, ATI 5870 I can CrossFire with, and I'll be picking up a $50 X5675 at the same time. I guess I'm going to keep running a system from 2010 until they pry it from my hands.

My i7 930 ran at 4GHz 24/7 at 1.28-1.3V so I'm hopeful for what this X5675 can do. I'm assuming I'm going to be severely bottlenecked by the 5850/5870 combo at this point as I'll only have 2 or 3GB of VRAM but I'm only playing at 1080p so it shouldn't be too awful.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> After a long hiatus from PC gaming, it looks like I may be leaving the Bloomfield team and joining the Westmere-EP team. Getting a good deal on an old X58 rig that has an EVGA X58 Classified board, ATI 5870 I can CrossFire with, and I'll be picking up a $50 X5675 at the same time. I guess I'm going to keep running a system from 2010 until they pry it from my hands.
> 
> My i7 930 ran at 4GHz 24/7 at 1.28-1.3V so I'm hopeful for what this X5675 can do. I'm assuming I'm going to be severely bottlenecked by the 5850/5870 combo at this point as I'll only have 2 or 3GB of VRAM but I'm only playing at 1080p so it shouldn't be too awful.


I actually had an opportunity to experience the bottleneck just yesterday. My HD 7950 has developed a new form of low-frequency coil whine, and in my efforts to be sure that it was the card and its coils, I dug out my old 5850 (2GB Sapphire Vapor model). Swapping the video cards around between the X58 and a modified 775-to-771 setup...I found that even the old 771 setup was bottlenecked by the 5850. The 7950 showed immediate, drastic improvements. Anywhere from double to triple the frames, and it appeared to itself be bottlenecked by the oldschool FSB system on the 771 Xeon.

For a slightly more modern comparison, the 5850 2GB performed neck and neck with the 750Ti I replaced it with (for lower noise/power/heat in the 771 Xeon). The 5850 handled better in tests that required heavy memory bandwith.

The crossfire probably won't work terribly well in the newer titles either, as CF requires a profile in the drivers, but it should work out in older titles where the profiles exist. Unfortunately, because the 5870/50 are not GCN-based cores, crossfire profile support ended for them some time ago.

All that said, if the price is right, it's still a good bet and you can probably flip the 5850 and 5870 for at least a few dollars toward a video card that doesn't hamstring the system.

I hope you have good luck with your X58 adventure!


----------



## nhphuong

Hi everyone, I'm trying to follow the instruction "3 Step Overclocking Guide - Bloomfield and Gulftown" and apply it to the OC my X5675. And I met some strange behavior, could someone help me?
My target is:

Bclk: 200 MHz
CPU clk: 4.2GHz (x21)
Mem clk: 2000MHz (x10)
Uncore: 3000 (x15)
Max temp: 80°C (air NH-D14 + ambient temp 28-35°C)
All CPU features enable
Through the 1st step to maximize Bclk and uncore freq, didn't have to raise the QPI/VTT (from 1.2V) to achieve the 200 bclk! It passes 1h IBT with CPU temp ~60-63°C (auto ~1.37x Vcore from CPU-Z).
Setting of 1st step (everything else is left default):

CPU clock ratio: x15
Vcore: Auto
SPD (mem multi): x6
Uncore clock ratio: x15
IOH Core: 1.2 V
QPI/VTT: 1.2 V
And I experienced the same symptom with the 2nd step to Optimize Memory Frequency & Uncore, achieve 200 bclk without raising VTT and pass 1h IBT with CPU temp ~68-72°C (auto ~1.37x Vcore from CPU-Z).
Setting of 2nd step, only change below setting and the rest is same as 1st step:

SPD (mem multi): x10
Mem Timing: configured according to XMP
Mem voltage: 1.66V (no 1.65V option available in Bios)
However, moving the the final step, I got a huge jump in temperature (>80°C) and the system automatically shutdown after overheat.
Change in setting for 3rd step:

CPU clock ratio: x21
Vcore: Normal
Dynamic Vcore: +0.25 V for OS to boot up @bclk of 200 but overheated with IBT.
LLC: Level 2
The vcore read from CPU-Z is 1.31x - 1.324 V. Is this a very good CPU or the bad one?!


----------



## Cyrious

Betcha its the Load Line Calibration doing it. Kill it and see if you can get into windows and what effect that has on things.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> I actually had an opportunity to experience the bottleneck just yesterday. My HD 7950 has developed a new form of low-frequency coil whine, and in my efforts to be sure that it was the card and its coils, I dug out my old 5850 (2GB Sapphire Vapor model). Swapping the video cards around between the X58 and a modified 775-to-771 setup...I found that even the old 771 setup was bottlenecked by the 5850. The 7950 showed immediate, drastic improvements. Anywhere from double to triple the frames, and it appeared to itself be bottlenecked by the oldschool FSB system on the 771 Xeon.
> 
> For a slightly more modern comparison, the 5850 2GB performed neck and neck with the 750Ti I replaced it with (for lower noise/power/heat in the 771 Xeon). The 5850 handled better in tests that required heavy memory bandwith.
> 
> The crossfire probably won't work terribly well in the newer titles either, as CF requires a profile in the drivers, but it should work out in older titles where the profiles exist. Unfortunately, because the 5870/50 are not GCN-based cores, crossfire profile support ended for them some time ago.
> 
> All that said, if the price is right, it's still a good bet and you can probably flip the 5850 and 5870 for at least a few dollars toward a video card that doesn't hamstring the system.
> 
> I hope you have good luck with your X58 adventure!


Oof. That's awfully disappointing but very good to know. I know graphics cards seemingly progressed much more than CPUs in the same timeframe so I knew the 58XXs would be disappointing, but I didn't think they'd be 750Ti slow.







Sadly I think even my laptop could best my desktop at this point. Dell i7559 with an i5 6300HQ, GTX 960M 4GB, 16GB of RAM, and a couple SSDs. I think the 960M comes in right around the same performance as a 750Ti.

Since I'm getting the entire tower from this person for cheap, I'll probably just sell their case, the i7 950 that's included, my 5850 and their 5870, and any extra stuff, then end up with basically a nicer motherboard and a Xeon X5675 for minimal cost by the end of it.

At this point, I'm starting to wonder if it's really worth it to keep this platform going or if I should just upgrade to Ryzen like all the other no-longer-cool kids. I have no interest in a new i9 or Threadripper setup and I don't think I can even justify any new i7 setup. I can find used rigs with Ryzen 7 1700Xs and GTX 1070s for like $900 for the whole setup and that's a hard price point to beat.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

You will save on your electric bill going Ryzen, but you're not going to see much of a performance increase over a X5600 @ 4.4Ghz. I was going to do a Ryzen build, but the single thread performance is less at stock, and OCing a brand new platform for better performance over my old one seems kind of backwards. If you use applications that take advantage of the latest instruction sets then Ryzen is the way to go, otherwise if you just game it's not worth it for a whole new motherboard, RAM and CPU.


----------



## pslind69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm trying to follow the instruction "3 Step Overclocking Guide - Bloomfield and Gulftown" and apply it to the OC my X5675. And I met some strange behavior, could someone help me?
> My target is:
> 
> Bclk: 200 MHz
> CPU clk: 4.2GHz (x21)
> Mem clk: 2000MHz (x10)
> Uncore: 3000 (x15)
> Max temp: 80°C (air NH-D14 + ambient temp 28-35°C)
> All CPU features enable
> Through the 1st step to maximize Bclk and uncore freq, didn't have to raise the QPI/VTT (from 1.2V) to achieve the 200 bclk! It passes 1h IBT with CPU temp ~60-63°C (auto ~1.37x Vcore from CPU-Z).
> Setting of 1st step (everything else is left default):
> 
> CPU clock ratio: x15
> Vcore: Auto
> SPD (mem multi): x6
> Uncore clock ratio: x15
> IOH Core: 1.2 V
> QPI/VTT: 1.2 V
> And I experienced the same symptom with the 2nd step to Optimize Memory Frequency & Uncore, achieve 200 bclk without raising VTT and pass 1h IBT with CPU temp ~68-72°C (auto ~1.37x Vcore from CPU-Z).
> Setting of 2nd step, only change below setting and the rest is same as 1st step:
> 
> SPD (mem multi): x10
> Mem Timing: configured according to XMP
> Mem voltage: 1.66V (no 1.65V option available in Bios)
> However, moving the the final step, I got a huge jump in temperature (>80°C) and the system automatically shutdown after overheat.
> Change in setting for 3rd step:
> 
> CPU clock ratio: x21
> Vcore: Normal
> Dynamic Vcore: +0.25 V for OS to boot up @bclk of 200 but overheated with IBT.
> LLC: Level 2
> The vcore read from CPU-Z is 1.31x - 1.324 V. Is this a very good CPU or the bad one?!


I'm getting similar strange behaviour from my x5650. Baseclock at 200 without raising VTT voltage. I also tried following that guide, and at the 3rd step, I get BSOD's if i go above 3.8ghz, VTT at 1.20, VCORE at 1.20, DRAM at 1.50 (I went against the guide's suggestion to set it to 1.65v, because I want to find the lowest voltage setting) (1600mhz, uncore at 2400mhz (1,5x) qpi at 7200 (36x).

Got an 0x0a by forcing the system to boot several times (it BSOD's at os load, but produced no dump 2/3 times). the 0x0a indicates too little VTT or VCORE from what I could tell from the OC BSOD codes list.

I got some weird readings from OCCT's monitor @ 3.8ghz. At idle it says VCORE is 1.18v, but at full load it is 1,14v ???

I hope you get past step 3







And post the results









Edit: I noticed one cool thing about OCCT's timer. When the system freezes, it somehow keeps track of the time anyway (RealTemp's timer just freezes). Maybe it is polling some bios timer? So by subtracting the OCCT timer from the RealTemp timer you get total freeze duration


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Betcha its the Load Line Calibration doing it. Kill it and see if you can get into windows and what effect that has on things.


Thanks for the suggestion, I'll try it out as soon as possible. This kind of behavior really annoy me because I just have a slight hope that my CPU was a good one, then everything was smashed brutally!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pslind69*
> 
> I'm getting similar strange behaviour from my x5650. Baseclock at 200 without raising VTT voltage. I also tried following that guide, and at the 3rd step, I get BSOD's if i go above 3.8ghz, VTT at 1.20, VCORE at 1.20, DRAM at 1.50 (I went against the guide's suggestion to set it to 1.65v, because I want to find the lowest voltage setting) (1600mhz, uncore at 2400mhz (1,5x) qpi at 7200 (36x).
> 
> Got an 0x0a by forcing the system to boot several times (it BSOD's at os load, but produced no dump 2/3 times). the 0x0a indicates too little VTT or VCORE from what I could tell from the OC BSOD codes list.
> 
> I got some weird readings from OCCT's monitor @ 3.8ghz. At idle it says VCORE is 1.18v, but at full load it is 1,14v ???
> 
> I hope you get past step 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And post the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I noticed one cool thing about OCCT's timer. When the system freezes, it somehow keeps track of the time anyway (RealTemp's timer just freezes). Maybe it is polling some bios timer? So by subtracting the OCCT timer from the RealTemp timer you get total freeze duration


For me, I would suggest you to try mem voltage at 1.65V first until you reach a stable (target) CPU clk. Then I will lower the mem voltage.
About the behavior of vcore, I guest that you didn't use LLC (Load Line Calibration). Don't worry, it's completely normal! I myself would prefer to turn it off for daily use.
I didn't have time yet to try the suggestion from Cyrious but that will be the first thing I do when I get back to my PC.


----------



## pslind69

Yeah I've disabled llc. I wanna know if it works without it. about the dram voltage. setting it to 1.65, eliminates it from the equation kind of. this is probably why the creator of that guide made us set it.

I'm having another weird issue I'm trying to diagnose: when I launch occt (I'm using it to monitor, and sometimes instead if ibt (it does the same)). then the occt main window doesn't get fully draw until I wiggle it around a bit.


----------



## xenkw0n

1.2 vcore is low for 3.8 ghz so it does not surprise me you're getting bsods. Using 200bclk means you're also running at least 7.2gt/s and 1.2 v VTT/QPI is also kinda low for that. Start at 1.3v on each and work your way down if you're only going for 3.8ghz right now. Don't trust the voltage readings BUT at the same time if you have LLC *OFF* then yes, the voltage will droop (vdrooooooop) when you're stress testing.

And what speed are you running your memory at? If they are sticks rated for a specific voltage at a specific frequency then just set it to that voltage and worry about that later if you want to overclock them.


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pslind69*
> 
> Yeah I've disabled llc. I wanna know if it works without it. about the dram voltage. setting it to 1.65, eliminates it from the equation kind of. this is probably why the creator of that guide made us set it.
> 
> I'm having another weird issue I'm trying to diagnose: when I launch occt (I'm using it to monitor, and sometimes instead if ibt (it does the same)). then the occt main window doesn't get fully draw until I wiggle it around a bit.


I haven't used OCCT yet so I can't say anything about this issue. What I'm using right now is CoreTemp (for CPU temperature) and CPU-Z (for vcore) because these 2 characteristics are the most essential to me. I totally agree with the recommendation from xenkw0n, 1.2 V for vcore @3.8 is too low. Try to stick with the writer's instruction because these step help us isolate the culprit of instability: 1st step is to make sure that VTT is enough to handle the uncore ratio; 2nd step is to guaranty that the VTT can back up the *rated* mem clk/timing; and the final step is to find the suitable vcore for our target core clk without worrying much (not absolutely but almost) about any other stuff.


----------



## pslind69

Yeah, I totally forgot about vdroop. I'm now working backwards on the vcore. And got the classic 0x3B (Inc. vcore) a few times in a row, where it now passes. just a little more vcore tweaking to find the lowest voltage. I'm working on vtt (which is at 1.3) next.

My goal is 4ghz, 1600mhz memory rated at 1.65v (I read that ram that is rated at 1.65v is often inferior, because in testing at the plant, those chips didn't pass 1.5v testing, and then it is just labeled 1.65 and passed onto cheap brands. dunno if this is true, but makes sense).

During step 2 (memory oc), it was stable at 1.2 vtt, weirdly enough.

It started bsod'ing at 3.8 My targets are: 12x 2400 uncore (1.5x mem instead of 2x, just trying, but might switch to 3200) 8x 1600 men, 36x 7200 qpi


----------



## xenkw0n

Memory that requires 1.65v at 1600mhz for timings of 8 or 9 are indeed less than stellar chips. Part of it is that they are probably older models so the speeds and timings of memory from that era is obviously not going to be as good as most newer chips as technology advances.

The fact that chips like these 'BLT8G3D1608ET3LX0' can run at 1600mhz CL8 @ 1.35v is a good example of technology having advanced. Still, these are amazing overclocking chips and a lot of people are able to run them at 1600mhz CL7 @1.5v no problem. You're X58 platform can run with 1.65v on the memory no problem though so there's nothing inherently bad with using the ones you have. Most of these chips can hit 3200mhz uncore without issue at the voltages you're using as well. It will require you to probably keep the VTT/QPI voltage around 1.3v, though. Also remember, the X56xx chips are capped at a 10x memory multiplier but since you're using 200bclk then you don't have to worry about that unless you wanted to push past 2000mhz on the RAM.


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Betcha its the Load Line Calibration doing it. Kill it and see if you can get into windows and what effect that has on things.


OK, just have little time to follow your recommendation. Here is the result:

vcore stress test: 1.328 V
IBT 1 cycle: Temp shoot up to 80°C (this time my ambient temp is very cool ~24-28°C)
IBT 3 cycles: failed at 3 round
IBT 4 cycles: turnoff after awhile, I leave it there and when coming back, it has shutdown already. Try to press power button, the system stuck at CF code. Then I have to press-hold to turn it off completely . And at the next start up, it said OC attempt failure and reset the bios setting.
I don't want to raise the vcore any higher since the temp has reach my boundary condition.
Another strange behavior is that OC affects my ext HDD (connected through USB3.0 port) and my NIC. My portable hard drive makes a loud noise (like a close-to-failure HDD) and the NIC randomly disconnect. The loud noise hard disk phenomenon gone when I turn back to Non-OC. But the NIC does not.
Look likes I have got a very bad board!


----------



## Cyrious

Or you simply got a dud chip. Not even my DX58SO is that bad at overclocking and I'm missing half the settings you have access to.

The only thing I can suggest at the moment is go on ebay and acquire another 32nm Xeon and see if that one overclocks any better.


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Or you simply got a dud chip. Not even my DX58SO is that bad at overclocking and I'm missing half the settings you have access to.
> 
> The only thing I can suggest at the moment is go on ebay and acquire another 32nm Xeon and see if that one overclocks any better.


Yeah, maybe that one too. But the problem with those interface connections is definitely the board. Wish that I have an oscilloscope here, I can monitor the voltage/signal at these port to see if it goes above specs or fluctuates?! Could it be that raising some voltage setting causes the current/voltage leakage to these ports?!


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Yeah, maybe that one too. But the problem with those interface connections is definitely the board. Wish that I have an oscilloscope here, I can monitor the voltage/signal at these port to see if it goes above specs or fluctuates?! Could it be that raising some voltage setting causes the current/voltage leakage to these ports?!


Could be. Make sure to check the power supply as well, as that could be suspect, although if its a fairly new one that shouldnt be the problem.


----------



## pslind69

xenkw0n, I will have to see what vtt setting I arrive at. It's my next step, from going backwards to find lowest voltage. I had quite a battle yesterday to find the stable vcore setting. During all the previous tweaking I never BSOD'ed, and now it suddenly did it all the time. I couldn't understand it, but then suddenly it struck me that it is because for the first time, I had turned LLC off, as an experiment. So sometimes it vdrooped so much that it BSOD'ed. Turned LLC back on, at same settings that would BSOD, and kept running. Then to confirm to myself, it turned LLC back off, and increased vcore a little in an attempt to "cover" that vdroop, and lo and behold it didn't BSOD. I was at 1.2625-1.28750 getting BSOD's. Had to bump it to 1.3 (to notches more) to make it stable.

Now, I could just go with the lower voltage and turn LLC on, but it seemed to run 4-5C hotter than LLC off and vcore 1.3, dunno if that is normal.

I did some benchmarks with uncore at 2400, and at 3200. it made almost no difference in numbers. and ran 1-2C hotter on 3200. Some numbers I got:

IBT max: 50 / 55 Gigaflops
cpuz 1.79: 2741 / 2742
Cine r15: 888 / 921
Passmark cpu: 9769 / 9987
3dmark cpu: 4740 / 4667 (?)

I don't know if those differences would be felt or not. So I'm thinking I'll go with 2400. Or would it be a mistake in you guys' view?


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Could be. Make sure to check the power supply as well, as that could be suspect, although if its a fairly new one that shouldnt be the problem.


Ah, thanks for reminding me about that! I have suspected my 7 years old CM Silent Pro 700W for quite a long time. 3 HDDs have been killed on my system with unclear reason. But guys at CM warranty unit have always tested and told me that it's OK (2-3times).
Besides, there also was a lightning strike close to my house yesterday (~200m away), and my NIC problem appeared since then.


----------



## pslind69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Ah, thanks for reminding me about that! I have suspected my 7 years old CM Silent Pro 700W for quite a long time. 3 HDDs have been killed on my system with unclear reason. But guys at CM warranty unit have always tested and told me that it's OK (2-3times).
> Besides, there also was a lightning strike close to my house yesterday (~200m away), and my NIC problem appeared since then.


Sounds like the PSU, especially since you've suspected it yourself. It's a bummer when stuff like that happens. You will know when you try another PSU


----------



## Cyrious

Yeah, 7 year old power supply and issues appearing with the networking after a lightning strike? Something's damaged.

So! Here's what you should do:
1. Test the power supply. Voltage Tolerances here:

Test while idling and under maximum stable load. If any dip out of spec, PSU is no good, it must be replaced. Check for ripple while your at it since you have an oscilloscope. 3.3 and 5v should not exceed 50mv peak to peak, 12v should not exceed 120mv peak to peak. If any of these are out of spec, PSU is no good.

2. Test USB output voltage and see what happens. 4.4v is the low, 5.5v is the high, if either is exceeded you will have to check the PSU 5v rail used to power the ports. If it tests good, the board is bad. If it tests bad, the board may be good but the PSU is definitely having it.

3. if the other ethernet port on your board is open, move the ethernet cable to it and see if that fixes the NIC dropouts.


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Yeah, maybe that one too. But the problem with those interface connections is definitely the board. Wish that I have an oscilloscope here, I can monitor the voltage/signal at these port to see if it goes above specs or fluctuates?! Could it be that raising some voltage setting causes the current/voltage leakage to these ports?!


it could still be the cpu for some reasons. i had a e5649 that i oced to the max i could get it. after i get it to 4400+ with an more with bclk above 220 and benched it, the cpu got damaged. All mainboards i have only boot from sata ports with this cpu if the qpi voltage is above 1,3v. something that was not the case before the max oc.


----------



## nhphuong

Thank you all for your opinions and instruction. The ironic story here is that even though I work with those electronic measuring instruments a lot, I don't have any of them available at home!







The only option for me now is to test this PSU at my university lab (hopefully it won't burn anything there







). But that requires me to put another PSU in its place since my brother constantly need this system for his works. And if I can possess another PSU, then the whole process of testing the current one become meaningless!








Irony comes after another irony!


----------



## Cyrious

Well, at 7 years old your current unit is probably long overdue for replacement anyways.


----------



## Duality92

Finally part of the club, will be putting validation once I boot the board









I have a quad kit of memory, the Dominator your see here. Should I run dual channel with 4*4GB or tripple channel with 3*4GB.

12GB is enough for my needs, just for speeds and overclockability.


----------



## Cyrious

I vote triple with 3x4gb. You get the extra tidbits of performance from running triple channel.


----------



## xenkw0n

Going water-cooled with the Rampage III Gene?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Going water-cooled with the Rampage III Gene?


Yup, see my signature (it's the sleeper build).

It'll have a Raystorm and an EX280 for itself.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*X5675 @4.6GHz -- GTX 1080ti @2050MHz:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12238616*


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *X5675 @4.6GHz -- GTX 1080ti @2050MHz:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12238616*


What kind of corsair stick are you running for 2000/11?

Ill be using 1866/9's dom plats, what I expect to do 2000/8 with.


----------



## pslind69

I'm considering pushing the bclk as far as I can (I'm at 20x200=4ghz), but what would safe 24/7 temps be for my 5650?

Thought about running several stress tests at the same time. Any reason not to?

Edit: Tried running prime 95 blend, while watching netflix for an hour, then switched to occt linpack. I get the usual long freezes during linpack but noticed that the sound keeps playing while everything else is frozen


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> What kind of corsair stick are you running for 2000/11?
> 
> Ill be using 1866/9's dom plats, what I expect to do 2000/8 with.


They are 3x8Gb of Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 9,9,9,24 2T sticks. Nothing great, but very stable.


----------



## shadowrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *X5675 @4.6GHz -- GTX 1080ti @2050MHz:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12238616*


What are your max cpu temps at 4.6ghz and what is your cooling for pcu and gpu? I'm getting my x5675 in a week or 2 and praying to the pc gods I'd get an oc close to yours and better than my x5660 that needs a lot of vcore.


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *X5675 @4.6GHz -- GTX 1080ti @2050MHz:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12238616*


Wow impressive OC for just 1.34vcore. Is it possible you should show us all your bios settings?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowrain*
> 
> What are your max cpu temps at 4.6ghz and what is your cooling for pcu and gpu? I'm getting my x5675 in a week or 2 and praying to the pc gods I'd get an oc close to yours and better than my x5660 that needs a lot of vcore.


It's under an EK block, maybe around 70'C load. GPU is air cooled, block is coming in the mail.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Wow impressive OC for just 1.34vcore. Is it possible you should show us all your bios settings?


Nothing fancy in the bios, just a good chip. I needed 1.35v for 4.2GHz for my last chip(x5670). I run 4.2GHz 24/7 with 1.25v for this x5675.


----------



## Lundy

Makes me want to purchase a x5675, I have a x5660 currently. I can do 1.26 or so at 4.2 but going up to 4.4ghz I need 1.36vcore.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Makes me want to purchase a x5675, I have a x5660 currently. I can do 1.26 or so at 4.2 but going up to 4.4ghz I need 1.36vcore.


Sounds like a good cpu you have there. I'd stick with it.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lundy*
> 
> Makes me want to purchase a x5675, I have a x5660 currently. I can do 1.26 or so at 4.2 but going up to 4.4ghz I need 1.36vcore.


Yea that's still a nice chip to be able to run stable at 4.2 with only 1.26v. That seems to really be your ceiling before voltage requirements skyrocket but to get where you are with the voltage you're using... Chip will run solid for years. Keep it. My W3680 requires 1.29v but I like how cool it runs (60c max on air with only spikes so it usually sits around 55c under stress testing). It's a 2012 C-batch chip... Got really lucky coming across it hours before the listing ended and won it with an $85 bid. Haven't tried to push past 4.2ghz though to even know where it's peak is. Stability!


----------



## pslind69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Yea that's still a nice chip to be able to run stable at 4.2 with only 1.26v. That seems to really be your ceiling before voltage requirements skyrocket but to get where you are with the voltage you're using... Chip will run solid for years. Keep it. My W3680 requires 1.29v but I like how cool it runs (60c max on air with only spikes so it usually sits around 55c under stress testing). It's a 2012 C-batch chip... Got really lucky coming across it hours before the listing ended and won it with an $85 bid. Haven't tried to push past 4.2ghz though to even know where it's peak is. Stability!


Sounds like anice chip yeah. Mine needs 1.30625 to be stable at 20x200 (it's a B1). Just for fun I ran a twitch stream, p95 blend, occt linpack, and heroes of the storm at the same time. Occt had calculations errors at 1.30v, bumping it one notch to 1.30625 made it stable under these abnormal conditions









I can't even get mine to run 4.2 without having to goto 1.35 and beyond.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Hey guys, what is easier on the system and the X5650, 22x182 or 20x200? Do either of these produce the same exact performance, or is one better over the other, snappier etc? Thanks


----------



## pslind69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hey guys, what is easier on the system and the X5650, 22x182 or 20x200? Do either of these produce the same exact performance, or is one better over the other, snappier etc? Thanks


I can't even get mine to run 22x because it's the turbo multiplier. Several programs report the frequency wrong then. But I don't know if it is cosmetic.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

20 x 200 is harder on the system and is a tink faster.


----------



## nhphuong

Hi guys, just a quick update about my case. It's kind of embarrassment for me because the reason behind my random drop internet connection is because of the router instead of mb NIC!







My old (probably broken) PSU is till there and I'm working on getting a good replacement.
However, I'm targeting a lower bclk and mem freq with higher CPU multiplier for 4.125GHz in order to reduce the heat/stress on my CPU.
Here is my new target:

Bclk: 165
CPU clk: 4.125 (x25)
QPI multi: x44
Mem clk: 1650 (x10) - cas 8-8-8-T1 @1.65V
uncore: 2475 (x15)
However, @vcore 1.280V load, my system can boot up but always fail IBT (wrong result), no bsod/freeze/whatsoever. What should I do now?
My other setting:

All CPU feature is enable
IOH Core: 1.2 V
ICH Core: 1.14 V
QPI/VTT: 1.215 V -> I stay at this low voltage because it used to pass IBT for uncore 3000 (x15) and mem clk 2000 (x10) cas 9-10-9-27-T2 @1.65V
Besides, I wonder if this strategy (lower bclk but higher multi) could help me achieve the same CPU clock but has better temp with lower vcore?
Thnaks all!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pslind69*
> 
> I can't even get mine to run 22x because it's the turbo multiplier. Several programs report the frequency wrong then. But I don't know if it is cosmetic.


I can set 22 just fine but it seems to need more voltage than 20. Going to try 22x182. Or might just try 22x173 for around 3.8.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 20 x 200 is harder on the system and is a tink faster.


I was thinking about disabling everything on board in the bios and using the PCIe slots exclusively for SSD, NIC, USB 3.1, GPU and then using a USB sound card (if those actually work). Then maybe 20x200 wouldn't be so hard on the board itself? Not sure it works that way lol.


----------



## pslind69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Hi guys, just a quick update about my case. It's kind of embarrassment for me because the reason behind my random drop internet connection is because of the router instead of mb NIC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old (probably broken) PSU is till there and I'm working on getting a good replacement.
> However, I'm targeting a lower bclk and mem freq with higher CPU multiplier for 4.125GHz in order to reduce the heat/stress on my CPU.
> Here is my new target:
> 
> Bclk: 165
> CPU clk: 4.125 (x25)
> QPI multi: x44
> Mem clk: 1650 (x10) - cas 8-8-8-T1 @1.65V
> uncore: 2475 (x15)
> However, @vcore 1.280V load, my system can boot up but always fail IBT (wrong result), no bsod/freeze/whatsoever. What should I do now?
> My other setting:
> 
> All CPU feature is enable
> IOH Core: 1.2 V
> ICH Core: 1.14 V
> QPI/VTT: 1.215 V -> I stay at this low voltage because it used to pass IBT for uncore 3000 (x15) and mem clk 2000 (x10) cas 9-10-9-27-T2 @1.65V
> Besides, I wonder if this strategy (lower bclk but higher multi) could help me achieve the same CPU clock but has better temp with lower vcore?
> Thnaks all!


what bsod error codes do you get? check them by launching bluescreenview by nir soft (and set windows to save minidump). if you get 3b it's too little vcore.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *X5675 @4.6GHz -- GTX 1080ti @2050MHz:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12238616*


I can't quite read it even with my glasses on.... is than 3800 uncore and what VTT voltage are you running at 4.6?


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pslind69*
> 
> what bsod error codes do you get? check them by launching bluescreenview by nir soft (and set windows to save minidump). if you get 3b it's too little vcore.


Nope, it didn't do bsod. Just wrong results, telling me that the OC is unstable and stop by itself. The behavior when the new loop produces very different result than the previous one. Similar to this one:

I wonder what does this mean? "System still work but not accurate and unreliable?!"


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Nope, it didn't do bsod. Just wrong results, telling me that the OC is unstable and stop by itself. The behavior when the new loop produces very different result than the previous one. Similar to this one:
> 
> I wonder what does this mean? "System still work but not accurate and unreliable?!"


Possibly not enough vcore, vtt or maybe ram voltage too low or ram timings too tight. I'd try a crack more vcore first.


----------



## pslind69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Nope, it didn't do bsod. Just wrong results, telling me that the OC is unstable and stop by itself. The behavior when the new loop produces very different result than the previous one. Similar to this one:
> 
> I wonder what does this mean? "System still work but not accurate and unreliable?!"


try increasing vcore a notch or 2 (I had mine do this too, and it went away) I ran linpack occt (same as ibt) and watched Netflix at the same time to stress it more.


----------



## wonderbrah

I can't believe it. Another ram slot appears to have died on me. If you look at my post history I was having trouble with one slot but I tested each individual slot and they all worked except that one. So okay no big deal instead of 24 gb of ram I'll have 20 gb max and also lose triple channel which is at most like a 1% performance increase or something. Well I just received a 5th 4gb ram stick to go to 20 gb and added it to the last working ram slot, a slot I knew to be working only like a month ago. Well my computer isn't recognizing it. And I tried installing only one stick total into that slot and my computer wouldn't boot. What the F gives? Can't be a bent cpu pin as I haven't touched my cpu in ages. Could it be my overclock? I just loaded defaults into my bios so I'm running stock clocks now and still doesn't recognize it. Could it be an overvoltage issue? Maybe I went too high on one of my voltages frying out the slot? It started at the slot all the way to the right and now the one directly next to it on the left is fried. Maybe it's progressively moving left and in a month or so from now I'll have another fried slot.


----------



## Duality92

Could possibly be a CPU cooler that's too tight.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah that actually sounds like a cpu issue to me too. Maybe the IMC is slowly going out on it? Do you have a spare cpu to try? Have you verified that it is in fact slots going bad and not a cpu issue? If that happened to me I would throw my 930 back in or get another xeon to test it.


----------



## nhphuong

Well, somehow I manage to get the system stable with a little change:

pump VTT a little to 1.23x V
reduce PLL from 1.8V (default) to 1.6V
loosing the timing from 8-8-8 to 9-9-9
vcore kept the same at 1.280V
Max temp now is 76°C ->> is this too high for this OC setting?
The one thing I concern now is why such a ram rated to run @2000 Cas 9-10-9 can't run with a tighter timing at lower freq? @1600 it still require timing to be 9-9-9!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Yeah, 7 year old power supply and issues appearing with the networking after a lightning strike? Something's damaged.
> 
> So! Here's what you should do:
> 1. Test the power supply. Voltage Tolerances here:
> 
> Test while idling and under maximum stable load. If any dip out of spec, PSU is no good, it must be replaced. Check for ripple while your at it since you have an oscilloscope. 3.3 and 5v should not exceed 50mv peak to peak, 12v should not exceed 120mv peak to peak. If any of these are out of spec, PSU is no good.
> 
> 2. Test USB output voltage and see what happens. 4.4v is the low, 5.5v is the high, if either is exceeded you will have to check the PSU 5v rail used to power the ports. If it tests good, the board is bad. If it tests bad, the board may be good but the PSU is definitely having it.
> 
> 3. if the other ethernet port on your board is open, move the ethernet cable to it and see if that fixes the NIC dropouts.


Can I use AIDA64 reported voltages reading instead?
Mine shows that the 3.3V line is 3.312V; the 5V line is 4.785V and the 12V line is 12.746V


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> I can't quite read it even with my glasses on.... is than 3800 uncore and what VTT voltage are you running at 4.6?


3800MHz uncore yes, 1.3v vtt.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Well, somehow I mange to get the system stable with a little some change:
> 
> pump VTT a little to 1.23x V
> reduce PLL from 1.8V (default) to 1.6V
> loosing the timing from 8-8-8 to 9-9-9
> vcore kept the same at 1.280V
> Max temp now is 76°C ->> is this too high for this OC setting?
> The one thing I concern now is why such a ram rated to run @2000 Cas 9-10-9 can't run with a tighter timing at lower freq? @1600 it still require timing to be 9-9-9!
> Can I use AIDA64 reported voltages reading instead?
> Mine shows that the 3.3V line is 3.312V; the 5V line is 4.785V and the 12V line is 12.746V


It's generally not recommended to solely depends on the motherboard sensors as they have been known to be wrong at times, but since thats all you got...

Your 3.3v line is good, but your 5v line is dangerously low (almost out of spec, would explain your external HDD acting up), and your 12v line is too high (out of spec entirely). I think that PSU has had it.

Your core temperature is good, generally keep it under 80C and you will have no problems.


----------



## wonderbrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah that actually sounds like a cpu issue to me too. Maybe the IMC is slowly going out on it? Do you have a spare cpu to try? Have you verified that it is in fact slots going bad and not a cpu issue? If that happened to me I would throw my 930 back in or get another xeon to test it.


Wow good call. I installed my 920 and all the slots are working. Able to have it running in triple channel which is something I never thought I'd be able to say. I think I may stick with this CPU for a while as performance seems about the same. I'm not sure how many games really take advantage of the extra 2 cores/4 threads.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderbrah*
> 
> Wow good call. I installed my 920 and all the slots are working. Able to have it running in triple channel which is something I never thought I'd be able to say. I think I may stick with this CPU for a while as performance seems about the same. I'm not sure how many games really take advantage of the extra 2 cores/4 threads.


Try putting your hex core back but not tighting your CPU cooler as much, it could be as simple as that.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Try putting your hex core back but not tighting your CPU cooler as much, it could be as simple as that.


Yes, this happens.

I remove cpu to try another for fun, put the old one back in that works great, missing ram. Take it out, set it back in. Ram all appears again.


----------



## wonderbrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Try putting your hex core back but not tighting your CPU cooler as much, it could be as simple as that.


That's not it. Someone suggested that here a while back and I tried it but no luck. I actually think it may be an XMP issue. With the hex core i always had it enabled in my bios and always had half or less than half memory being recognized. Well with the 920 I tried enabling it again and what do you know? Less than half my memory is being recognized. Turn it off and I get the full amount. I'll experiment further with this after installing the hex core again


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 3800MHz uncore yes, 1.3v vtt.


Wow. I bet you could run it cool enough with the same uncore multiplier but at 4.8+GHz....


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderbrah*
> 
> Wow good call. I installed my 920 and all the slots are working. Able to have it running in triple channel which is something I never thought I'd be able to say. I think I may stick with this CPU for a while as performance seems about the same. I'm not sure how many games really take advantage of the extra 2 cores/4 threads.


Your most welcome. Lol

Now here's the thing, I worked for Intel for almost a decade as a electronics tech, it's something I'm better at than actually being a computer tech. When you have a system that uses a memory controller located on the cpu you should always look at the cpu or pins first when having ram recognition issues. Simply because motherboard traces from the ram slot to the cpu socket just don't up and go bad (although I habitually always look at the traces too for possible damage). You need physical damage like an accidental slip of a screw driver, or even a electrical short etc. You can't pump enough electricity into your ram to cause physical damage to the traces, maybe the ram itself but not the traces or even the slots for that matter. Ram issues are almost always an issue with either CPU, socket pins or the ram sticks themselves.

One of my jobs at Intel and several other companies was as a repair tech, I've actually repaired traces to highly important electronics (such as motherboards) in the field to products that just couldn't be replaced or was going to take longer than normal for said items to get replaced. In the 90's I've built much of the control hardware that was used by the fabs in Costa Rica that was used to create the pentiums and many other products at Intel. I cant tell you how many times I have seen ram issues wind up being the controller itself or simply a cpu mounting issue. Lol

Also, you are wrong about the 920 being as good as a Xeon. It's not even close really. Maybe it's fairly close for single threaded apps but the Westmere xeon actually has better IPC and an IMC. Hence why this xeons name is called the Westmere-EP. EP stands for Efficient Performance because it was a highly binned and expensive part that had a better memory controller. So you really should take our advice and make sure you figure out if you have a bad Xeon or a socket mounting issue. I would sell the 920 and replace it with another now very cheap Xeon so that you have two of them to work with. My money is on the xeons memory controller going out or bad already. This IMC is more sensitive to mistakes or overclocking than the 920s but it's most definitely a better performer if you get the settings just right









Anyway bud congrats, it looks like you are on your way to solving a long term issue you have had. It's all the fun part of the computer enthusiast ride, lol.


----------



## wonderbrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Your most welcome. Lol
> 
> Now here's the thing, I worked for Intel for almost a decade as a electronics tech, it's something I'm better at than actually being a computer tech. When you have a system that uses a memory controller located on the cpu you should always look at the cpu or pins first when having ram recognition issues. Simply because motherboard traces from the ram slot to the cpu socket just don't up and go bad (although I habitually always look at the traces too for possible damage). You need physical damage like an accidental slip of a screw driver, or even a electrical short etc. You can't pump enough electricity into your ram to cause physical damage to the traces, maybe the ram itself but not the traces or even the slots for that matter. Ram issues are almost always an issue with either CPU, socket pins or the ram sticks themselves.
> 
> One of my jobs at Intel and several other companies was as a repair tech, I've actually repaired traces to highly important electronics (such as motherboards) in the field to products that just couldn't be replaced or was going to take longer than normal for said items to get replaced. In the 90's I've built much of the control hardware that was used by the fabs in Costa Rica that was used to create the pentiums and many other products at Intel. I cant tell you how many times I have seen ram issues wind up being the controller itself or simply a cpu mounting issue. Lol
> 
> Also, you are wrong about the 920 being as good as a Xeon. It's not even close really. Maybe it's fairly close for single threaded apps but the Westmere xeon actually has better IPC and an IMC. Hence why this xeons name is called the Westmere-EP. EP stands for Efficient Performance because it was a highly binned and expensive part that had a better memory controller. So you really should take our advice and make sure you figure out if you have a bad Xeon or a socket mounting issue. I would sell the 920 and replace it with another now very cheap Xeon so that you have two of them to work with. My money is on the xeons memory controller going out or bad already. This IMC is more sensitive to mistakes or overclocking than the 920s but it's most definitely a better performer if you get the settings just right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway bud congrats, it looks like you are on your way to solving a long term issue you have had. It's all the fun part of the computer enthusiast ride, lol.


Wow, awesome background. Thank you. Yeah, I ddn't know if you saw my previous post but after installing the 920 and having bios settings at default the ram was correctly being recognized. Well I decided to turn on XMP under the memory settings as I had that enabled while the Xeon was installed and what do you know? All of a sudden my ram wasn't fully being recognized in Windows. Disabled it and viola, ram was back. So I just got finished installing the Xeon again and left XMP off. Memory is correctly being recognized. So it seems it's an XMP issue either with the ram stick or the motherboard or both, who knows afterall.


----------



## wonderbrah

Now another question: If I have 6x4 gb ram sticks, will that be running in triple channel? Currently have 3x4. Any issue with filling up all available ram slots? More stress on the cpu or anything like that?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderbrah*
> 
> Now another question: If I have 6x4 gb ram sticks, will that be running in triple channel? Currently have 3x4. Any issue with filling up all available ram slots? More stress on the cpu or anything like that?


Yeah now there ya go. I have never used any of the built in features such as xmp. I always either run ram at stock or I manually overclock them myself. Sometimes overclocking ram does not yield enough performance results to justify the extra beat down on the ram and sometimes it does. Lol in my opinion on this westmere anyway I think 1600 is good enough especially if you took the time to find your sticks lowest timings.

Keep us informed of your progress please. I do more reading here than actual replies but sometimes I like to jump in and help, or get help myself. Right now my computer won't turn off and it's actually got me stumped, lol.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah now there ya go. I have never used any of the built in features such as xmp. I always either run ram at stock or I manually overclock them myself. Sometimes overclocking ram does not yield enough performance results to justify the extra beat down on the ram and sometimes it does. Lol in my opinion on this westmere anyway I think 1600 is good enough especially if you took the time to find your sticks lowest timings.
> 
> Keep us informed of your progress please. I do more reading here than actual replies but sometimes I like to jump in and help, or get help myself. Right now my computer won't turn off and it's actually got me stumped, lol.


Cough (pull the plug) Cough
The old 1600mhz 3x2gb kit I bought with the 920 would run xmp with the xeon and overclock to almost 2000mhz at 8 8 8. I tried a Corsair 3x8gb set but the newer XMP profile overclocked the whole system from stock to set the xmp. Plus one of the timings was too high for my board and wouldn't allow much movement of the bclk even manually setting it. I went from a no brainer 3x2gb xeon overclock to a complete nightmare of incompatibility. By the time I had learned enough about memory timings I had swapped the corsair for a set of Kingston 4x8gb and manually set it up using 3x8gb. Sometimes I guess you can get away with xmp but you really do need to be able to set timings manually for overclocking a xeon in X58.
I still struggle with it all but it's got to be the most fun overclocking experience out there


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Cough (pull the plug) Cough
> The old 1600mhz 3x2gb kit I bought with the 920 would run xmp with the xeon and overclock to almost 2000mhz at 8 8 8. I tried a Corsair 3x8gb set but the newer XMP profile overclocked the whole system from stock to set the xmp. Plus one of the timings was too high for my board and wouldn't allow much movement of the bclk even manually setting it. I went from a no brainer 3x2gb xeon overclock to a complete nightmare of incompatibility. By the time I had learned enough about memory timings I had swapped the corsair for a set of Kingston 4x8gb and manually set it up using 3x8gb. Sometimes I guess you can get away with xmp but you really do need to be able to set timings manually for overclocking a xeon in X58.
> I still struggle with it all but it's got to be the most fun overclocking experience out there


Yeah I keep thinking that if I ever get rid of the x58 that I might live to regret it. However, that is probably not true, so long the new system is completely new from the ground up. It could take years to really learn a new architecture. I like AMD and Intel, but when the underdog comes out of nowhere with new competing hardware it just makes me want want want. I dropped Intel like a bad habit back when AMD introduced AMD64, so I see no reason why it couldn't happen again. Fun times ahead of us so long AMD is a threat, that's for sure.

For now I am still happy with my Rampage, oh and I just hit the PSU switch when that happens, lol the plug would take a long time for me to find, hahaha. I'm actually thinking my system wants to be overclocked, so maybe I will break out the Indigo Extreme and get crazy.


----------



## Jimmo

Your under desk cables sounds like mine. It's a head banging curse fest if I want to unplug or add something lol.
Yeah I almost want to get an x99 and xeon to go the whole experience again. Probably just wait for the current round of releases to settle and go all new something. Maybe I can get a couple more X58 xeons to play with to tide me over....
Oh what's the Indigo Extreme?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Oh what's the Indigo Extreme?


It is a very special and very difficult lga1366 liquid metal thermal interface for that extremely low temperature result. I purchased a box of it like 5 years ago and never opened it due to my nerves. Applying it properly is a nervous task in of itself. Lol it was a joke, I'm too chicken to try it.


----------



## Jimmo

I've been busy calming my system down to lower bclks but your system is weeping for some heat and the Indigo Extreme.....

Go on! It'll be alright.........https://valid.x86.fr/2emtt9


----------



## nhphuong

Hi guys, while playing around with AIDA64, I notice that my XMP have 2 setting as the screenshot

But the CPU-Z and my bios only recognize the 1000MHz profile

I know that the xeon line is capable of running 1333Mhz DDR3 if it has JEDEC for that speed. However, mine doesn't natively support it! Then how can I enable that 2nd timing/speed profile (it looks delicious 1333 cas 6!)?
On the other hand, I wonder why my kit have such a strange specs (read from CPU-Z) compared to other dominator kit I've found: no JEDEC for 666 MHz, max bandwidth is only PC3-8500 (maybe because it doesn't have JEDEC for 666 MHz). Additionally, one of my stick even have different version compared to other (still, all specs are the same with the rest)!

update: I try to manually input the 2nd XMP setting but no luck. The system didn't boot at all and auto reset bios setting


----------



## Jimmo

AIDA64 is a great tool but I'd be inclined to also source the XMP settings, and timings from Corsair or anywhere I could get them from just to be sure it's correct. Try manually inputting a more loose set of timings such as 7 7 7 20 27 and see if that will work at 666. Without all the correct info of specs and incompatibilities its trial and error. Sometimes ram will work overclocked like crazy and sometimes struggles to meet spec. Sometimes it just won't play at all. Research and trial and error


----------



## rbtree1

Hey, guys, I'm new here and new to overclocking, so go easy on me.

I have a couple basic questions relating to a problem with my MB, a P6T. I built the PC back in 2010.

It has only ever registered 4 of the 6 DIMM slots. Just two months ago, I scored a 5670 for $34 on ebay!! Even better, last week, my i7 920 sold for $18 net to me, within a minute of listing it. So, what was ~$1400 new, cost me a whopping $16!!

Anyhow, I suspected bent MB socket pins were the culprit, and that is the case.

That said, I'm eying either of the Gigabyte or Asus boards on ebay, which are few and far between--the ones, that is, that have SATA III. (and USB 3)

I also scored 4x4 G-Skill memory for $40 to double my 4x2 (that worked)-I sold all 6 OCZ sticks for $30.

Hence, I'm running the system as double channel, when it could be triple. As a rank beginner at overclocking, I now have it at 3.86 Ghz as it would crash at 4.

So, how much better overall would the computer be with Sata III and all 3 channels filled with memory?

I'm thinking it would be well worth the appx $70 that I have as a goal for one of the better MB's ( not counting what I would pay extra for whatever i7 would be in it, as those can be sold for $20-40, or maybe a tad more should the mb come with a 960-970.

Last, the two pins are only slightly askew, so I'm thinking I could get someone with a steady hand and good magnifier of some kind to straighten the pins, then I could retest the P6T and try to sell it for $30 or so.


----------



## Meisgoot312

@rbtree1

Here's what your $70 upgrade would get you, a CPU overclock in the range of 4.0 - 4.2 ghz, and 2 more available RAM slots. Generally the more RAM slots that are filled, the more unstable your overclock will become, but I don't think that's much of an issue with an x5670. I'd say the $70 is worth it if you have some pocket change to spare. With regards to the SATA III ports, I don't think you'll notice a difference in speed because its pretty difficult to saturate 6 gbps of transfer speed.

If 70 dollars is a considerable amount to you though, the upgrade isn't necessary at all, 3.87 ghz with 12 cores is not bad at all.


----------



## rbtree1

Thank you, sir!! I think the benefit would be in work that the Samsung 840 Evo C drive performs, as its speed should double.... for camera memory card downloads, and during photo/video editing, etc....

Good to know about triple channel memory not helping out that much..

Maybe I'll just leave well enough alone!

The PC is now my second, as I have a i7 6700K build...and am thinking of getting a 1070 or 1080 for it, if and when the current price jump subsides, , and putting the 970 in the x5670 PC.... then, I could dabble in some gaming with it as well..... I'm in my '60's and have only now playing around with it a bit.

I just missed a 1080 on Craiglist for 430 last week, and yesterday, a seller, at 450, was too far away to make it work...

I got a Corsair H100, new, for $50 yesterday.... so, if I do get serious about gaming, I'll have a better cooling solution, at least for the CPU...


----------



## Hepe

@rbtree1

Pairing a GTX 970 with the Xeon is a really good option, I used to have a Radeon R9 390 in my rig, which is basically identical in performance to the GTX 970 and it ran everything I threw at it at 1200p with no problems whatsoever. My current GTX 1080 is really overkill with this CPU, but hey, when you get one for free...









But I would say that the SATA III compatibility isn't really that important, my Samsung 850 EVO is still plenty fast even if it's only connected to SATA II, although the read/write speeds are roughly 60% of what it would be with SATA III, it's really not something I miss during my daily use.

If you can find another, the P6T Deluxe is an excellent board and if you want tinker a bit more, crossflashing the P6T WS Pro BIOS in would enable High TDP mode, which locks the turbo multipliers. With the stock BIOS the CPU will turbo throttle, that is it drops the turbo multipliers (in my case from 23 to 21). That can limit the max overclock a bit, but really has no other practical difference in everyday use.
With a decent cooler you should be able to hit around 4.4GHz easily with a good air cooler, I'm currently running my CPU at 4.44GHz @ 1.35 vcore and the temps are below 60C while gaming with a Noctua NH-D14.

All in all I'd say that the X5670 will make an excellent base for a secondary gaming rig, I'm even able to play the much maligned Dishonored 2 @ 1200p ultra without a hitch..


----------



## rbtree1

@ Hepe.

More good info, thanks!! When I briefly switched in the 970 from my 6700K build, it really upped the bench scores! No doubt, all that's ever been in the rig is a 1gb Radeon 5770.

So, would that crossflash work with my basic model P6T? Also, could the two bent pins be a reason why the system wasn't stable at clocks of 4.06? I forget now, it might have crashed at 3.95 as well. But then, I was only using setting based on experiences of others, YT vids, etc) as the only overclocking I've done has been the mostly auto settings on my Z170X based i7 6700K. I'm at 4.6 with it and 3200 on the memory (G-Skill 3200 2x16)

For a possible cheap upgrade, I just read up on the GTX 780 Ti...and am watching some on ebay. If they stay under about $130-150, that might be cheap option... I did note that the power draw is more than the latest 10 series, and maybe even my 970??


----------



## Hepe

@rbtree1

Hmm, I'm not sure if the bent pins affect overclocking, I would imagine that if the pins were bent badly enough to affect use, the PC wouldn't even start but I might be wrong here. Any mobo experts here?









And yes, you can crossflash all the boards in the P6T line up with other boards' BIOSes, for example if you a P6T SE that doesn't have SLI-support, you can unlock SLI by crossflashing for example P6T Deluxe BIOS in. The process is a bit complicated and there have been instances where the crossflashing can cause Chassis intrusion error, which would effectively brick the board, so there are some risks invoved. But it worked on my board without a hitch, but as always your mileage may vary.

What kind of settings were you using while overclocking, from my experience getting above 4GHz does require a bit of tinkering in the BIOS, so what settings did you use (vcore, QPI/DRAM voltage etc). In my case, setting QPI/DRAM voltage at 1.3v did stabilize higher baseclocks.


----------



## pslind69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Yeah, 7 year old power supply and issues appearing with the networking after a lightning strike? Something's damaged.
> 
> So! Here's what you should do:
> 1. Test the power supply. Voltage Tolerances here:
> 
> Test while idling and under maximum stable load. If any dip out of spec, PSU is no good, it must be replaced. Check for ripple while your at it since you have an oscilloscope. 3.3 and 5v should not exceed 50mv peak to peak, 12v should not exceed 120mv peak to peak. If any of these are out of spec, PSU is no good.
> 
> 2. Test USB output voltage and see what happens. 4.4v is the low, 5.5v is the high, if either is exceeded you will have to check the PSU 5v rail used to power the ports. If it tests good, the board is bad. If it tests bad, the board may be good but the PSU is definitely having it.
> 
> 3. if the other ethernet port on your board is open, move the ethernet cable to it and see if that fixes the NIC dropouts.


I literally just had this too. My PSU is a 7 years old AX1200, and for the first time it was showing a red color in bios on the 3.3v (showing 2.8v).

I couldn't find any info on the PSU tolerances, but I guess the ones you posted are generic tolerances to go by.

5 and 12v are all fine. Come to think of it, I attached a noctua side fan to the PWR header the other day. I don't know if that could be doing it (will try removing it when I get home)?

Got home, unplugged the fan attached to the PWR header, made very little difference (3.3 showing 2.9 now instead of 2.8)


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pslind69*
> 
> I literally just had this too. My PSU is a 7 years old AX1200, and for the first time it was showing a red color in bios on the 3.3v (showing 2.8v).
> 
> I couldn't find any info on the PSU tolerances, but I guess the ones you posted are generic tolerances to go by.
> 
> 5 and 12v are all fine. Come to think of it, I attached a noctua side fan to the PWR header the other day. I don't know if that could be doing it (will try removing it when I get home)?
> 
> Got home, unplugged the fan attached to the PWR header, made very little difference (3.3 showing 2.9 now instead of 2.8)


Yeah that is way way too low for the 3.3v rail. Even if the rest is still good I would start looking into replacing the PSU.


----------



## pslind69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Yeah, 7 year old power supply and issues appearing with the networking after a lightning strike? Something's damaged.
> 
> So! Here's what you should do:
> 1. Test the power supply. Voltage Tolerances here:
> 
> Test while idling and under maximum stable load. If any dip out of spec, PSU is no good, it must be replaced. Check for ripple while your at it since you have an oscilloscope. 3.3 and 5v should not exceed 50mv peak to peak, 12v should not exceed 120mv peak to peak. If any of these are out of spec, PSU is no good.
> 
> 2. Test USB output voltage and see what happens. 4.4v is the low, 5.5v is the high, if either is exceeded you will have to check the PSU 5v rail used to power the ports. If it tests good, the board is bad. If it tests bad, the board may be good but the PSU is definitely having it.
> 
> 3. if the other ethernet port on your board is open, move the ethernet cable to it and see if that fixes the NIC dropouts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Yeah that is way way too low for the 3.3v rail. Even if the rest is still good I would start looking into replacing the PSU.


But I see nothing wrong with the system. Could it also be a sensor reading that is just wrong? I'll try some PSU stress testing in OCCT. Do you have any other recommendations for testing?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pslind69*
> 
> But I see nothing wrong with the system. Could it also be a sensor reading that is just wrong? I'll try some PSU stress testing in OCCT. Do you have any other recommendations for testing?


Get a multimeter and find a spot on the PSU connectors to test the voltage.

Alternatively acquire another PSU and boot the machine up with that one and see if the reading sticks or goes away.


----------



## pslind69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Get a multimeter and find a spot on the PSU connectors to test the voltage.
> 
> Alternatively acquire another PSU and boot the machine up with that one and see if the reading sticks or goes away.


Good advice, I'll try that


----------



## Wishmaker

I love my chip







. No need for an upgrade yet


----------



## pslind69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I love my chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No need for an upgrade yet


Looks nice. What kind of cooling?


----------



## rbtree1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepe*
> 
> @rbtree1
> 
> Hmm, I'm not sure if the bent pins affect overclocking, I would imagine that if the pins were bent badly enough to affect use, the PC wouldn't even start but I might be wrong here. Any mobo experts here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, you can crossflash all the boards in the P6T line up with other boards' BIOSes, for example if you a P6T SE that doesn't have SLI-support, you can unlock SLI by crossflashing for example P6T Deluxe BIOS in. The process is a bit complicated and there have been instances where the crossflashing can cause Chassis intrusion error, which would effectively brick the board, so there are some risks invoved. But it worked on my board without a hitch, but as always your mileage may vary.
> 
> What kind of settings were you using while overclocking, from my experience getting above 4GHz does require a bit of tinkering in the BIOS, so what settings did you use (vcore, QPI/DRAM voltage etc). In my case, setting QPI/DRAM voltage at 1.3v did stabilize higher baseclocks.


Got one! The good Gigabyte board, 930, and 2x4 memory all for $132 total, which, if it is 9-9-9, will match my G-skill, and give me triple channel, and 24 gb.. a darn good price, and I can sell the 930 chip for about $30.... or sell it with the P6T.... I'm going to try to find someone to styraighten the pins, as it might bring more dollars if all six slots are working....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/332279758749

I'll post my settings eventually. Probably not til I tinker with the new set up..and continue skimming this voluminous board here, with scads of technical info from the many of you fellas who are good at this game!


----------



## xenkw0n

The P6T is a great board. Overclocked better than my UD3 and P6X58D-E. Cross-flash BIOS to the P6T WS Pro and you get unlocked turbo + some power saving features. It's a hidden gem if you can get the pins straightened out. I use a mechanical pencil when I try to straighten pins. The kind that has the separate piece of lead and a little hole at the tip where the lead comes through... Just leave it empty and that point on the end of the pencil with the little hole is the perfect size to get between pins and straighten any out. You just put the bent pin into the end of the pencil and can do whatever you want with it. Be careful, though, you're basically bending a slim piece of metal and enough movement could break the pin itself... Just don't go bending it around like an aggressive lunatic and it will be fine. Oddly enough I fixed a P6T with bent pins doing this before and built a Xeon machine for a friend with a GTX 950 last year, tower, OS, PSU, SSD, heatsink, mobo, processor, for about $650.

a .5 or .7 mm point with a more slim end will work best;


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I love my chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No need for an upgrade yet


Lol not me. Until I see quantum computing speeds inside the home for no more than $1K, I will not be satisfied. If any perceivable time passes after the time I thought about doing it, then it was too slow. I want 1 trillion MB/s minimum, on everything, just like we see on the Star Trek computers. I want 500 FPS, on an 8K display at 0.01 ms refresh too with 100% of the adobe RGB colors. If my brain see's something loading or processing time passing by, than it still sucks...

Its not asking too much.


----------



## Wishmaker

I fear the x58 was the golden age of computing so to say. We achieve 2 GHz overlocks with extreme ease. I am rocking my x5650 at 4750 now in TW3 at 1080p and I am so happy that this platform is still kicking! Unbelievable that I do not feel the need to upgrade yet


----------



## prophetd7

I've recently bought E5620, X5650, X58-UD3R and P6T Deluxe V2... I didn't yet OC as I would like, didn't have time to do so, but I'm considering to to sell my Devil's Canyon and replace it with X5650 and better motherboard of these two (UD3R has sata2 and usb3.0 but I think P6T will OC better)... Such a good platform ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbtree1*
> 
> Got one! The good Gigabyte board, 930, and 2x4 memory all for $132 total, which, if it is 9-9-9, will match my G-skill, and give me triple channel, and 24 gb.. a darn good price, and I can sell the 930 chip for about $30.... or sell it with the P6T.... I'm going to try to find someone to styraighten the pins, as it might bring more dollars if all six slots are working....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/332279758749
> 
> I'll post my settings eventually. Probably not til I tinker with the new set up..and continue skimming this voluminous board here, with scads of technical info from the many of you fellas who are good at this game!


My UD3R had one really bent pin, I've fixed it with toothpick, just take your time and do it slowly ...


----------



## Jimmo

I'm with {SkOrPn--', never enough power or speed. But, X58 and Xeon has to be one of the best platforms out there.





https://valid.x86.fr/2emtt9

I love my system! So much fun


----------



## Cyrious

Speaking of x58 motherboards, has anyone here tried one of those stupid cheap no-name x58 boards floating around on ebay?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

1080ti under EK block...



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12251590*


----------



## Jimmo

Not bad for a nine year old platform huh? Whats your VTT?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

VTT 1.35v.

Meant to say you have a nice chip Jimmo.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> VTT 1.35v.
> 
> Meant to say you have a nice chip Jimmo.


Yeah it's not bad for this ratty old UD3r. Needs more voltage than I like putting through it but the temps are about 75 degrees Max IBT. Now your chip, that's a golden sample for sure. How many did you go through until you found it?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Bought a 5670 first, turd, then this one. I'll take good care of this one.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Bought a 5670 first, turd, then this one. I'll take good care of this one.


Pretty good going. It's almost worth buying two or three to pick the best.
What frequency do you get to at 1.45 vcore?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

The ebay auction had three 5675s for $50 each, but only bought one. After I ordered the cpu, I had regret that I didn't get all three since they were so cheap.

Just went up to 4.6Ghz 1.35v to do a little benching, probably wouldn't go any higher. Just want to push the 1080ti a little since I just got it a couple weeks ago and just today stuck on the block.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The ebay auction had three 5675s for $50 each, but only bought one. After I ordered the cpu, I had regret that I didn't get all three since they were so cheap.
> 
> Just went up to 4.6Ghz 1.35v to do a little benching, probably wouldn't go any higher. Just want to push the 1080ti a little since I just got it a couple weeks ago and just today stuck on the block.


How much further will the 1080 stretch with a better cpu/mobo?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hit the Titan X (P) score in my sig to see the gpu score in 3dmark11. 1080ti ~ Titan X (P) generally.


----------



## Jimmo

Wow old X58 does damn well then!


----------



## rbtree1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophetd7*
> 
> I've recently bought E5620, X5650, X58-UD3R and P6T Deluxe V2... I didn't yet OC as I would like, didn't have time to do so, but I'm considering to to sell my Devil's Canyon and replace it with X5650 and better motherboard of these two (UD3R has sata2 and usb3.0 but I think P6T will OC better)... Such a good platform ...
> My UD3R had one really bent pin, I've fixed it with toothpick, just take your time and do it slowly ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> The P6T is a great board. Overclocked better than my UD3 and P6X58D-E. Cross-flash BIOS to the P6T WS Pro and you get unlocked turbo + some power saving features. It's a hidden gem if you can get the pins straightened out. I use a mechanical pencil when I try to straighten pins. The kind that has the separate piece of lead and a little hole at the tip where the lead comes through... Just leave it empty and that point on the end of the pencil with the little hole is the perfect size to get between pins and straighten any out. You just put the bent pin into the end of the pencil and can do whatever you want with it. Be careful, though, you're basically bending a slim piece of metal and enough movement could break the pin itself... Just don't go bending it around like an aggressive lunatic and it will be fine. Oddly enough I fixed a P6T with bent pins doing this before and built a Xeon machine for a friend with a GTX 950 last year, tower, OS, PSU, SSD, heatsink, mobo, processor, for about $650.
> 
> a .5 or .7 mm point with a more slim end will work best;


Thanks to both of you guys. The seller said that the UD3R and 930 are clocked to 4 Ghz.... That's good, and enough for me, unless I really catch the overclocking bug from you guys. I'll most likely switch the 5670 in to it.... see if the P6T pins can be straightened, and then try it out to see if it worked. I have enough memory to fill all its slots, should I want to.

If I do try to build two complete systems, and hope to sell one locally, I would think that it would sell better with the Xeon in, as long as I post test results, and show what the CPU sold for when it was new....of course, I'd need another Xeon. Based on what I read a few posts up from the gentleman that ordered 2 or 3, is some are better than others. That's the "silicone lottery", eh!?


----------



## rbtree1

One more quick question. I'm looking to continue on the cheap with GPU's, as, while the mining craze exists, getting reasonably priced 10 series cards is difficult.

Anyhow, I'm looking at a few GTX 780 Ti auctions, and checked some YT comparison vids. Seems that old card holds its own with a 980, and might even outperform my 970? The 970 is in my i7 6700K based PC, 32" 4K display, which I'd like to upgrade to a 1080 when the price is right.

I also have registered my info on EVGA's B-Stock lists for a bunch of their 1080 and 1070 cards.... about $100 below normal retail, or a heckuva lot better than current prices.

So, how's the 780 Ti for a good, cheap card....? anything else close, or close to the 130-150 price I expect to pay?

TIA..


----------



## xxpenguinxx

If you want to cook eggs while you game the 780 Ti is the card for you.









I would stick with the 970 and overclock it. That's what I'm doing until the 10 series come back down in price.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> If you want to cook eggs while you game the 780 Ti is the card for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would stick with the 970 and overclock it. That's what I'm doing until the 10 series come back down in price.


You mean until they release the 11xx series, right?


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 1080ti under EK block...
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12251590*


It's still hard for me to believe that OCing a ~7 years old Hex-core CPU could help it to "pair" with the flagship 1080Ti without bottleneck this card!







we must be a very lucky generation!


----------



## rbtree1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> If you want to cook eggs while you game the 780 Ti is the card for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would stick with the 970 and overclock it. That's what I'm doing until the 10 series come back down in price.


Yeah... I've read a bit about the heat and pwr draw....

But I'm just looking for a cheap card for this extra X58 build..or to replace my ancient 5770 Radeon that's in the X 58 I've had for 7 years.

The 780 Ti's sold a bit higher than I was hoping for, now watching some non Ti's.. a couple of which are the 6 gb

Speaking of heat, for displays with my 6700K build, I scored a 10 yr old 30" HP 2560x1600 (for $100, it was $1000 ten years ago), which is rated at about 175 watts. Damn thing runs hot! It's next to a sweet Benq 32" 4k monitor, which is cool as a cucumber... even the color temps are cooler... seems I'm not able to match the colors/hues with the screen adjustments available.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> You mean until they release the 11xx series, right?


Depends which happens first. I wouldn't mind grabbing a 1080 or Ti used for cheap. I would go AMD but they are probably going to release another line of egg cookers like they normally do and still be behind in performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbtree1*
> 
> Yeah... I've read a bit about the heat and pwr draw....
> 
> But I'm just looking for a cheap card for this extra X58 build..or to replace my ancient 5770 Radeon that's in the X 58 I've had for 7 years.
> 
> The 780 Ti's sold a bit higher than I was hoping for, now watching some non Ti's.. a couple of which are the 6 gb
> 
> Speaking of heat, for displays with my 6700K build, I scored a 10 yr old 30" HP 2560x1600 (for $100, it was $1000 ten years ago), which is rated at about 175 watts. Damn thing runs hot! It's next to a sweet Benq 32" 4k monitor, which is cool as a cucumber... even the color temps are cooler... seems I'm not able to match the colors/hues with the screen adjustments available.


If it's just for a spare rig then it's not a bad card to go for. It trades blows with the 970 and has extra vram so higher res textures won't be an issue. I just wouldn't like running it in the middle of the summer.


----------



## xenkw0n

The current AMD cards (RX 4xx and RX 5xx) actually run on par with their Nvidia counterparts in terms of thermal output. It really depends more on if you have a Freesync or GSync monitor at this point... or neither. I'm also by no means an AMD fanboy since the last AMD card I owned was a Radeon 9700 Pro. Just saying at this point in the game, I'd be much more interested in the next generation of Nvidia cards since the 10x series are actually over a year old at this point.


----------



## dogroll

X5650 = 35 AUD

X5660 = 44 AUD

X5670 = 62 AUD

Are the higher chips worth the extra? They are better bins, right?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Depends whether your motherboard can handle higher base clocks. If not, you will need higher multipliers to reach higher frequencies. Mine can handle up to 215 so I didn't need an X5670, but I wanted the additional multipliers.


----------



## dogroll

Well I never had luck with my 920 multipliers anyway and did my overclocking via FSB at 19x multi. So I don't think I would want the extra multipliers, but I'm wondering whether the 60/70/etc chips are generally considered to be higher bins than the 50 and leading to higher possible overclock or better voltage characteristics.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogroll*
> 
> Well I never had luck with my 920 multipliers anyway and did my overclocking via FSB at 19x multi. So I don't think I would want the extra multipliers, but I'm wondering whether the 60/70/etc chips are generally considered to be higher bins than the 50 and leading to higher possible overclock or better voltage characteristics.


The only reason I regret buying my 50 xeon is the lack of a 23 multi. I need to push quite a bit of BCLK which pushes my memory high. This in turn needs me to pump voltage in other components. I am sure that with a 23 multi I would fare better results. For example, I am pushing 1.42V on a daily basis with no issue and i can game TW3 at 4750 MHz. Sadly my memory doesn't hold this ludicrous clock the way I want too, thus I drop the chip at acceptable levels. I game at 4650 MHz and I am happy with it! Almost a 2 GHz overclock is not bad







. When it dies, I get a new xeon







.

If I were to buy a proper kit for my chip, I would spend more than 3 xeons with higher multis







.

My 920? It was a champ, C0 revision, 1.41 Volts for 4.2 GHz *hahah*. I had an OCN Chimpin session with it at 4.4 GHz with voltage at 1.47. I was lucky outside temps where -5 and i made my ambient under 10 celsius otherwise the chip would have made a pizza with ease. I think i ran 1.5V at one point in Vantage to have a top 5 score in CFX







.

Heck, I have some burn marks on it since i folded like a mad man







. Purrs like a kitten after 7 years of usage at 4.0 GHz with 1.37V









They don't make them like they used too







.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Hey guys, I need ideas on speeding up the BIOS's role in booting the machine. Below are the things I am curious about and the things I need to use and do NOT need to use.

*Things I need still:*
1. NIC chip. I could get a new NIC card but I doubt that changes anything since it still has to be initialized?
2. Sound chip. Same idea as above.
3. PCIe slots of course to boot the Samsung SM961.
4. USB 2.0, very important to keep this.

*Things I can disable and do NOT need:*
1. USB 3.0. Already disabled and replaced with USB 3.1 x4 card. BIOS does *NOT* see USB 3.0 or 3.1 devices, so I have to keep USB 2.0.
2. SATA III ports. Already disabled and ditching SATA completely.
3. JMicron chip for eSATA and SATA port. There is no on/off switch to disable or enable this in my BIOS. I could try de-soldering it off?
4. Bluetooth chip. There is no on/off switch in my BIOS that I can find? It is removable though, but only if I completely tear down my PC and remove the mobo. The system is water cooled though so that becomes a much harder thing to remove. Not sure why I installed this stupid thing, I used it like once out of curiosity years ago. I think an Android app disables this device?

*Things I'm curious about:*
Will the "Plug-n-Play OS" BIOS switch help shorten the BIOS role in initialization? Modern OS's ignore this setting anyway, so shouldn't it be set to "Enabled"? Maybe even a few miliseconds of savings perhaps if the BIOS isn't trying to initialize and set resources up? I am just looking for about 5 seconds of spare time so that I can add DUET UEFI booting to the board without adding time to the overall launching of Operating Systems. As far as I can tell DUET adds about 3-5 seconds of extra time from power button to desktop. I believe the BIOS can go faster if setup to do so.

I am also curious about removing BIOS modules. I know how to mod my BIOS using MMTool, but not sure what happens if modules are simply deleted. Maybe this is a question better suited for someone over at win-raid.

This is NOT important to me, just something I want to experiment with and to see what truly does and doesn't add time to the BIOS initialization. Thanks.


----------



## wonderbrah

What's the absolute max safe temp under 100% load you guys feel comfortable with having, say using intel burn test?


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonderbrah*
> 
> What's the absolute max safe temp under 100% load you guys feel comfortable with having, say using intel burn test?


Personally, for a test like that, ~80c. Though I usually end up settling on an overclock that only peaks at 75c. Technically they are rated for 100c, right? Not that I would want to touch that temperature with a 10ft pole.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> *Things I can disable and do NOT need:*
> 1. USB 3.0. Already disabled and replaced with USB 3.1 x4 card. BIOS does *NOT* see USB 3.0 or 3.1 devices, so I have to keep USB 2.0.
> 2. SATA III ports. Already disabled and ditching SATA completely.
> 3. JMicron chip for eSATA and SATA port. There is no on/off switch to disable or enable this in my BIOS. I could try de-soldering it off?
> 4. Bluetooth chip. There is no on/off switch in my BIOS that I can find? It is removable though, but only if I completely tear down my PC and remove the mobo. The system is water cooled though so that becomes a much harder thing to remove. Not sure why I installed this stupid thing, I used it like once out of curiosity years ago. I think an Android app disables this device?
> 
> *Things I'm curious about:*
> Will the "Plug-n-Play OS" BIOS switch help shorten the BIOS role in initialization? Modern OS's ignore this setting anyway, so shouldn't it be set to "Enabled"? Maybe even a few miliseconds of savings perhaps if the BIOS isn't trying to initialize and set resources up? I am just looking for about 5 seconds of spare time so that I can add DUET UEFI booting to the board without adding time to the overall launching of Operating Systems. As far as I can tell DUET adds about 3-5 seconds of extra time from power button to desktop. I believe the BIOS can go faster if setup to do so.
> 
> I am also curious about removing BIOS modules. I know how to mod my BIOS using MMTool, but not sure what happens if modules are simply deleted. Maybe this is a question better suited for someone over at win-raid.
> 
> This is NOT important to me, just something I want to experiment with and to see what truly does and doesn't add time to the BIOS initialization. Thanks.


What MB you got ?
There should be a Marvell controller Disable setting for eSATA/SATA (serach in Integrated Peripherals tab).
If PC wastes most of it's time while booting, what screen you see the longest (or when PC "hangs" the longest).

Keep in mind, non-UEFI BIOS can't do Fast Boot.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> What MB you got ?
> There should be a Marvell controller Disable setting for eSATA/SATA (serach in Integrated Peripherals tab).
> If PC wastes most of it's time while booting, what screen you see the longest (or when PC "hangs" the longest).
> 
> Keep in mind, non-UEFI BIOS can't do Fast Boot.


Yeah, not looking for fastboot, just a quicker bypass of the BIOS initialization process, which I already accomplished today by disabling everything except USB 2.0. Rampage III extreme v2, I already disabled Marvell which was only the SATA III ports. I don't know how to disable the eSATA port since there is nothing in the BIOS mentioning it. Its a JMicron JMB363 and has no on/off switch in the bios. The only thing I can think of is de-soldering it but with my soldering skills that's a walk in the park if I decide to do that. I don't think I need to do that though because I don't want to do any physical mods to this board for resale value reasons.

I have already cut off lots of boot time, maybe around 5-10 seconds already. So I will consider this successful already. Thanks

Now to find a NIC card and sound card and see if that causes the BIOS to slow down. Oh and I noticed that my BIOS is roughly THREE times faster when my system is overclocked, it just shoots through the screens so fast I can barely read anything, exactly what I wanted. So I guess I am staying overclocked permanently, lol.


----------



## crazyfrog1

I've owned and overclocked multiple x58 motherboards and 32nm xeon CPUs but mostly go for the x5667 quad core over the hex cores due to the signifantly lower heat when overclocked to 4ghz which is handled great by the stock intel heatsink. The main CPUs I've owned and overclocked are the x5650, x5670, w3670 and x5667 all of which I've owned multiple of and recommend the x5667 to anyone who isnt rendering.
Today I finally recieved an x5675 which initially I assumed to be the same as a w3670 but found a massive difference in my asus board, while the cpu seems to be well binned the turbo handles completely differently. In bios with the highest multiplier selected this cpu will only access a multicore ratio of 23x unlike the w3670 and x5667 which both use a 25x on single and multicore turbo. The lower multiplier means that my 1333mhz memory that will happily run 1600mhz ends up running at slower speeds and I have to raise the bclk higher which overclocks the motherboard significantly more.

I wouldnt recommend the x5675 to anyone over the w3670 if you're building a budget system as whatever you save on buying this cpu will lead to lower system performance or mean you end up buying a higher rated PSU and ram combo.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogroll*
> 
> X5650 = 35 AUD
> 
> X5660 = 44 AUD
> 
> X5670 = 62 AUD
> 
> Are the higher chips worth the extra? They are better bins, right?


Higher multipliers will mean you're overclocking your motherboard less and mainly pumping extra current into the component you actually want to overclock.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> I've owned and overclocked multiple x58 motherboards and 32nm xeon CPUs but mostly go for the x5667 quad core over the hex cores due to the signifantly lower heat when overclocked to 4ghz which is handled great by the stock intel heatsink. The main CPUs I've owned and overclocked are the x5650, x5670, w3670 and x5667 all of which I've owned multiple of and recommend the x5667 to anyone who isnt rendering.
> Today I finally recieved an x5675 which initially I assumed to be the same as a w3670 but found a massive difference in my asus board, while the cpu seems to be well binned the turbo handles completely differently. In bios with the highest multiplier selected this cpu will only access a multicore ratio of 23x unlike the w3670 and x5667 which both use a 25x on single and multicore turbo. The lower multiplier means that my 1333mhz memory that will happily run 1600mhz ends up running at slower speeds and I have to raise the bclk higher which overclocks the motherboard significantly more.
> 
> I wouldnt recommend the x5675 to anyone over the w3670 if you're building a budget system as whatever you save on buying this cpu will lead to lower system performance or mean you end up buying a higher rated PSU and ram combo.


My X5675 runs at all core 23 or 25x multi, with or without 26x turbo

Plenty of options and ratios to choose from.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> I've owned and overclocked multiple x58 motherboards and 32nm xeon CPUs but mostly go for the x5667 quad core over the hex cores due to the signifantly lower heat when overclocked to 4ghz which is handled great by the stock intel heatsink. The main CPUs I've owned and overclocked are the x5650, x5670, w3670 and x5667 all of which I've owned multiple of and recommend the x5667 to anyone who isnt rendering.
> Today I finally recieved an x5675 which initially I assumed to be the same as a w3670 but found a massive difference in my asus board, while the cpu seems to be well binned the turbo handles completely differently. In bios with the highest multiplier selected this cpu will only access a multicore ratio of 23x unlike the w3670 and x5667 which both use a 25x on single and multicore turbo. The lower multiplier means that my 1333mhz memory that will happily run 1600mhz ends up running at slower speeds and I have to raise the bclk higher which overclocks the motherboard significantly more.
> 
> I wouldnt recommend the x5675 to anyone over the w3670 if you're building a budget system as whatever you save on buying this cpu will lead to lower system performance or mean you end up buying a higher rated PSU and ram combo.


On my trusty Sabertooth, the x5675 happily runs 25x multicore. At low temps: 61c in IBT with a D15 at 4.4ghz 1.32V.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> My X5675 runs at all core 23 or 25x multi, with or without 26x turbo
> 
> Plenty of options and ratios to choose from.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> On my trusty Sabertooth, the x5675 happily runs 25x multicore. At low temps: 61c in IBT with a D15 at 4.4ghz 1.32V.


I'm on Asus P6T SE currently with latest bios. If you think I'm doing something wrong tell me because I've tried high and low voltages as well as other options like speedstep, load line calibration, CPU spread spectrum...


----------



## Jimmo

You only get 25x multi available on my Giga UD3R if power saving features are enabled


----------



## crazyfrog1

btw a dead easy way to check you're getting your highest multiplier under a multicore load is the stress test in CPU-z


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> I'm on Asus P6T SE currently with latest bios. If you think I'm doing something wrong tell me because I've tried high and low voltages as well as other options like speedstep, load line calibration, CPU spread spectrum...


I upgraded from the P6T SE to the Sabertooth because of sub-standard OC support. Base model syndrome? Was tempted to flash the WS bios which others reported success, albeit with some USB port issues. As @Jimmo suggested could play around with power saving settings. It's been a few years since I was in the SE bios, so haven't got a handy tip.


----------



## crazyfrog1

It does appear to be some power saving feature but I'm not seeing any option in bios. Turning down the voltage to auto and lowering the overclock gives a momentary 24x multiplier


----------



## Jimmo

These 3 effect the multipliers and voltage and frequency


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> It does appear to be some power saving feature but I'm not seeing any option in bios. Turning down the voltage to auto and lowering the overclock gives a momentary 24x multiplier


Interesting. So turbo is only going to 24X instead of 26X. Seems like the BIOS isn't letting the CPU go over 95W. The ASUS Sabertooth/WS bios will allow you to override the power limiting.

May have to BCLK your way to 4+ghz glory. Dang!


----------



## crazyfrog1

I got a good deal on my x58 pc with a zmachine gt1000 which is built using 5mm thick aluminium which I really like. The case has two DVD drives that I'll never use but blank off the front of the case unfortunately after researching cross flashing the bios I found out that I'll lose the functionality of the jmicron controller which would annoy me.
Simply using the 23x option isn't a good fit for my build as I'm only using a 550w psu which I don't intend on upgrading and I want to buy a 970 or 980 to go with this.
I'm going to return the x5675 as the increased bclk will draw more power than a equivalent system with a w3670 using a 25x multiplier so I'd rather use that power for the graphics card.


----------



## MicroCat

That's not a bad choice. But possibly a draw in power draw with the w3670 depending how far you clock the 3670 vs the 5675. The w3670 starts at 130W and goes up from there vs the 95W for the 5675. Probably can hit 4-4.1 well under 130W with the 5675. Will have more thermal issues with the 3670, but higher overclock potential. Always the tradeoffs...

There are worse things than losing the jmicron controller. I disabled it - even when it's working, it barely works. Adding a PCie USB3 card is far more useful.


----------



## Hepe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> It does appear to be some power saving feature but I'm not seeing any option in bios. Turning down the voltage to auto and lowering the overclock gives a momentary 24x multiplier


So is your system dropping the turbo multiplier under load? That is a common thing in the P6T baseline models, the stock BIOSes don't have the option to turn on the High TDP mode like in P6T WS Pro BIOS that will lock the turbo multipliers and stop it from it from turbo throttling.

So if you are encountering turbo throttling, the only way around it is to crossflash the latest P6T WS Pro BIOS in. It's a bit of a complicated process, but not too bad.


----------



## Some Random Guy

Anybody know which water blocks are compatible with lga 1366 that have a back plate also available? I still have a corsair bracket on mine from my AIO that burst. I stuck an H90 on later to see if the board still worked and only the NIC had issues. I have an x5675 I want to play with now but the H90 doesn't quite do it.

Since I didn't get any bites on Craigslist I thought I might as well have some fun and build a loop with some cheap Amazon parts and my wife is out of town for a month.

I looked at the swiftech h240x but it looks like there is no compatible back plate for the apogee xl2. I thought about trying the $20 knock off block from Amazon. EK doesn't appear to support it on the supremacy MX, and it would be hard to justify spending full $ on an EVO when I don't intend to use this thing other than for fun OC'ing.


----------



## shadowrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Some Random Guy*
> 
> I looked at the swiftech h240x but it looks like there is no compatible back plate for the apogee xl2. I thought about trying the $20 knock off block from Amazon.


I have the swiftech H240-X(was also using H220-X before) and the backplate I'm using for my x5660 and 1366 is from my old Prolimatech Megahalems 1366 backplate. It's a snug fit and been doing that for 2 years. Also tested it with the intel i7 970 hsf backplate and can confirm it works although the backplate is plastic.


----------



## megasthenes

Paired with a GTX1060 6G this thing holds up pretty well even for todays standards.



I came from a i5-4590 which just didn't have enough threads. Scored a MSI X58 Pro-E incl. 12 gigs of triple channel ram and an i7-930 for 111€, sold the other stuff, got an X5650 from China for 26€ and am here now.

https://valid.x86.fr/78g161


----------



## Jimmo

Pretty good going. From four threads to twelve. That has got to be a jump in performance!


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megasthenes*
> 
> Paired with a GTX1060 6G this thing holds up pretty well even for todays standards.
> 
> 
> 
> I came from a i5-4590 which just didn't have enough threads. Scored a MSI X58 Pro-E incl. 12 gigs of triple channel ram and an i7-930 for 111€, sold the other stuff, got an X5650 from China for 26€ and am here now.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/78g161


That chip begs for more clock my dear Sir!
Kindly help the chip out to shine!


----------



## megasthenes

I can't quite get stable clocks @ or above 4.0GHz without that whole thing starting to boil.

I'm on air cooling (Scythe Fuma) and at 3,7 already have to bump my QPI Voltage up to 1.36 to become stable. Resulting in ~70-73°C with 1.88V PLL and +.27V offset on the core.

Guess there's something I'm doing wrong and that it might have to do with my RAM.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megasthenes*
> 
> I can't quite get stable clocks @ or above 4.0GHz without that whole thing starting to boil.
> 
> I'm on air cooling (Scythe Fuma) and at 3,7 already have to bump my QPI Voltage up to 1.36 to become stable. Resulting in ~70-73°C with 1.88V PLL and +.27V offset on the core.
> 
> Guess there's something I'm doing wrong and that it might have to do with my RAM.


No worries we are here to help.

First things first, your ram is running at a bit over 1100 MHz which is not good. Your QPI is also too high and pushing voltage through it won't help. List your specs in detail so we can help you achieve at least 4.0 GHz







.

https://valid.x86.fr/se0fqi

https://valid.x86.fr/se0fqi


----------



## megasthenes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> No worries we are here to help.
> 
> First things first, your ram is running at a bit over 1100 MHz which is not good. Your QPI is also too high and pushing voltage through it won't help. List your specs in detail so we can help you achieve at least 4.0 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/se0fqi
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/se0fqi


Not good in the sense of too low? It's rated at 1333MHz.

I just exchanged the X5650 for and E5649 because it gives more consistent uncore settings (the MSI X58 Pro-E seems to have some kind of weird bug misplacing uncore frequencies - can't change them manually as they're greyed out for some reason).

Settings so far:

BCLK 205, Multi 19x - 3895 MHz that are read as 3905 MHz by CPU-Z / AIDA64

RAM Ratio 3x (lowest possible)

Uncore Ration AUTO (set to 2x RAM Ratio)

RAM Timings 8-8-8-22 2T

C-State ON

EIST ON / TURBO OFF

HPET On

Spread Spectrum OFF

Over Speed Protection OFF

VCore +0.320 - Resulting in 1.344-1.352V under Load

VQPI 1.35V

CPU PLL 1.65V

RAM Voltage 1.58V

CPU Clock Amplitude 900mV

CPU Clock Skew 200ps

IOH Clock Skew Normal

QPI 4,8 GT/s


----------



## Jimmo

Reset the BIOS by jumpering the point on the M/B. Then have a look.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megasthenes*
> 
> Settings so far:
> 
> QPI 4,8 GT/s


^This is with 4800 GT/s with 133MHz BCLK.

You get 7400GT/s when BCLK of 205MHz is set...
Do you have a "Slow mode" for QPI ?


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Hey guys, does anyone know if its possible to push G.Skill 1600 Mhz kits to 1904 Mhz? I have settled on a mediocre 3.8Ghz for my Xeon, 190x20 and this runs my RAM at 1523 Mhz. I don't really know much on how to push RAM but I am wondering if RAM like this is OK with 400 Mhz overclocks? My board is the Rampage III Extreme with the X5650.


----------



## xenkw0n

Would need to know which kit. At the least you'll most definitely need to raise your timings a bit. Just give it a try with loosened timings (if 9-9-9-24 try 11-11-11-30 or something of the like) and then gradually tighten them. If it doesn't post even with the loosened timings give them a little more DRAM Voltage.

EDIT:: Oh and leave your tRFC on auto unless you can use numbers > 160.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Would need to know which kit. At the least you'll most definitely need to raise your timings a bit. Just give it a try with loosened timings (if 9-9-9-24 try 11-11-11-30 or something of the like) and then gradually tighten them. If it doesn't post even with the loosened timings give them a little more DRAM Voltage.
> 
> EDIT:: Oh and leave your tRFC on auto unless you can use numbers > 160.


This is the kit I have.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231358

So simply select the 1904 Mhz setting and move the timings to 11-11-11-30 and see what happens? How do I test for ram stability? Same programs as I use for CPU, such as Prime95?

Voltage, is there a maximum safe number? And what did you mean by 160?


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Would need to know which kit. At the least you'll most definitely need to raise your timings a bit. Just give it a try with loosened timings (if 9-9-9-24 try 11-11-11-30 or something of the like) and then gradually tighten them. If it doesn't post even with the loosened timings give them a little more DRAM Voltage.


Yep... Large FFT or other programs like OCCT with the large memory selection is an easy way. When you overclock memory you might get stuck into reboot loops though so be prepared to hold down that power button for some hard restarts. Would also be good to write down all your current overclock settings in case you have to clear CMOS.

1.65v DRAM is max spec... and totally acceptable for X58 platforms. Those sticks should still run with a tRFC of 160 or less since they are only 4gb sticks and 99% chance of being dual rank since they're older models.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah I was going to mention they were purchased in 2012. So not sure if that was a plus or negative. I was thinking about purchasing some 8GB sticks, something like 2133 Mhz RAM, but not sure if RAM intended for AMD systems even work on these x58 systems.

Thanks for the tips. Will try right now this minute. lol


----------



## xenkw0n

For 8GB sticks there really is no better option than these;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ballistix-Tactical-Low-Profile-32GB-8GBx4-DDR3-1600-1-35v-BLT8G3D1608ET3LX0-/192232611669

They will hit ~2100mhz 9-9-9-24 at 1.5v and are dual rank like yours. Would be better off googling dual vs. single rank to learn more. Not that big of a deal honestly but these particular sticks seem to be the best 8gb sticks on the market.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Would need to know which kit. At the least you'll most definitely need to raise your timings a bit. Just give it a try with loosened timings (if 9-9-9-24 try 11-11-11-30 or something of the like) and then gradually tighten them. If it doesn't post even with the loosened timings give them a little more DRAM Voltage.
> 
> EDIT:: Oh and leave your tRFC on auto unless you can use numbers > 160.


OK, Unless I can use numbers > 160? I set the ram to 1904 Mhz, then doubled the UCLK to 3808 Mhz (as the bios warned me to), then for grins I set the RAM to 1.6v right away. I also loosened the timings to 11-11-11-30 and set tRFC to 160 and that was the highest setting, so Auto can only go as high as 160 anyway right? But should I have set Auto instead?

it booted into Windows no problem. And then as I was typing here a reply, it suddenly blue screened. So went back in and topped off several items that I had lower then standard default anyway. Also bumped the DRAM to 1.61v (turned yellow tho) and the CPU one tiny notch up, even though I don't think I needed that. Looks like its lasting longer this time. lol

OK, downloading Prime95 now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> For 8GB sticks there really is no better option than these;
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ballistix-Tactical-Low-Profile-32GB-8GBx4-DDR3-1600-1-35v-BLT8G3D1608ET3LX0-/192232611669
> 
> They will hit ~2100mhz 9-9-9-24 at 1.5v and are dual rank like yours. Would be better off googling dual vs. single rank to learn more. Not that big of a deal honestly but these particular sticks seem to be the best 8gb sticks on the market.


Very nice find there. If only I could.


----------



## agentx007

3808MHz on UnCore is really pushing it... what is your QPI/DRAM Voltage ?


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> *3808MH*z on UnCore is really pushing it... what is your QPI/DRAM Voltage ?


200 MHz lower would still give decent performance with a lower fire hazard probability







!


----------



## TLCH723

Has anyone use any of the 6 core xeon for VR??
Rift with the touch is 400USD. I am tempted to get one.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> OK, Unless I can use numbers > 160? I set the ram to 1904 Mhz, then doubled the UCLK to 3808 Mhz (as the bios warned me to), then for grins I set the RAM to 1.6v right away. I also loosened the timings to 11-11-11-30 and set tRFC to 160 and that was the highest setting, so Auto can only go as high as 160 anyway right? But should I have set Auto instead?
> 
> it booted into Windows no problem. And then as I was typing here a reply, it suddenly blue screened. So went back in and topped off several items that I had lower then standard default anyway. Also bumped the DRAM to 1.61v (turned yellow tho) and the CPU one tiny notch up, even though I don't think I needed that. Looks like its lasting longer this time. lol
> 
> OK, downloading Prime95 now.


The 32nm Xeon's can vary widely with CPU Cache speed, you don't have to stick to 2.0x's the memory speed, you can safely go as low as 1.5x (so ~2850). The board is warning you about that only because the 45nm i7's were restricted to 2.0x (I believe, don't really care to find out since I know the Xeon's don't follow this rule). That is most likely your culprit for running into a blue screen.

I only pointed out tRFC before you showed me which model memory you were using - A lot of newer sticks of memory are typically single rank and single rank 4gb sticks require loosened tRFC timings. Yours are older and 99% probability of being dual rank (which is good, not by a drastic margin but it is what it is) so that means your tRFC can be set with tighter timings, maybe try 144 or 128 as well. I would not push much lower than that at 1900mhz because tightening tRFC timings past a certain point can cause system corruption. Also, when you set your board to Auto for tRFC it will most likely apply very loosened timings and it will not limit itself to 160. When I run my 4gb single rank sticks at 1800mhz the board sets a timing of 212 if I'm remembering correctly. 2100mhz it sets them to 240.

Also, don't worry about any memory voltage if you're using 1.65 and below. Obviously it's better to be able to use less voltage but x58 was meant for 1.65v. It wasn't until Sandy Bridge that the default spec was 1.5v for DDR3.

At least the system is booting so your sticks look to have some headroom. Lower your Uncore speed since 3800mhz is pretty high. Then you'll be able to find a more stable overclock for the memory. I like to tighten the timings one setting at a time. So if 11-11-11-30 worked try 10-11-11-30 next, then 10-11-10-30, then 10-10-10-30, then 10-10-10-29, etc. etc. etc...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Very nice find there. If only I could.


I have a saved search in Ebay to specifically look for these. Was able to pick up 2x8gb sticks for $70 after I had an offer accepted last week for $85 on the same day Ebay was offering a $15 off $75+ orders promo. Perfect timing for the horrible prices we see today.


----------



## shadowrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Has anyone use any of the 6 core xeon for VR??
> Rift with the touch is 400USD. I am tempted to get one.


With an x5660 @ 4.2ghz, 2k mhz RAM and a 1070, it passes the Steam VR performance test with flying colors. I don't have VR atm but the new oculus price is tempting too.



The only problem is the USB 3.0 needed for VR. Even the X99 systems have USB 3.0 connection problems with both Vive and Oculus. A solution done by Totalbiscuit with his X99 and both VR's is by getting PCIE USB 3.0/3.1 add-on cards for his system, 1 add-on card for vive, 1 for oculus.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> The 32nm Xeon's can vary widely with CPU Cache speed, you don't have to stick to 2.0x's the memory speed, you can safely go as low as 1.5x (so ~2850). The board is warning you about that only because the 45nm i7's were restricted to 2.0x (I believe, don't really care to find out since I know the Xeon's don't follow this rule). That is most likely your culprit for running into a blue screen.
> 
> I only pointed out tRFC before you showed me which model memory you were using - A lot of newer sticks of memory are typically single rank and single rank 4gb sticks require loosened tRFC timings. Yours are older and 99% probability of being dual rank (which is good, not by a drastic margin but it is what it is) so that means your tRFC can be set with tighter timings, maybe try 144 or 128 as well. I would not push much lower than that at 1900mhz because tightening tRFC timings past a certain point can cause system corruption. Also, when you set your board to Auto for tRFC it will most likely apply very loosened timings and it will not limit itself to 160. When I run my 4gb single rank sticks at 1800mhz the board sets a timing of 212 if I'm remembering correctly. 2100mhz it sets them to 240.
> 
> Also, don't worry about any memory voltage if you're using 1.65 and below. Obviously it's better to be able to use less voltage but x58 was meant for 1.65v. It wasn't until Sandy Bridge that the default spec was 1.5v for DDR3.
> 
> At least the system is booting so your sticks look to have some headroom. Lower your Uncore speed since 3800mhz is pretty high. Then you'll be able to find a more stable overclock for the memory. I like to tighten the timings one setting at a time. So if 11-11-11-30 worked try 10-11-11-30 next, then 10-11-10-30, then 10-10-10-30, then 10-10-10-29, etc. etc. etc...
> I have a saved search in Ebay to specifically look for these. Was able to pick up 2x8gb sticks for $70 after I had an offer accepted last week for $85 on the same day Ebay was offering a $15 off $75+ orders promo. Perfect timing for the horrible prices we see today.


OK, thanks for the tips. I lowered UCLK down to 1.7x I think (3237 Mhz) just now. However, it ran all night long Large FFT over 11 hours without fail. RAM now at 1904 and only 1.61v. Like I said I bumped voltages before starting it just because I knew my V's were already lower than normal on some settings. Some voltages I do have higher, but I wanted to get stable first and then slowly work on them. Bumped CPU 1.34v, although it was at 1.31, so I have headroom later to play with. Going to use IBT for that though because I like setting CPU core voltages on what gives me the highest IBT output. For now 1.34 because its both safe and stable. See below

I am also wondering about QPI now, because from my 4Ghz settings profile from years ago I have it set at 6857 MT/s. Is that correct? Or should that be on Auto. Stupid me knew all this stuff years ago in this thread but I forgot everything it seems. I even knew about the 1.5x for uncore but failed to remember that 38xx was too high. lol

Will try lowering timings a bit now. Thanks, Any other ideas with my settings? Not interested in super high over clocks, but I do want stable and as low as possible voltages w/stability. I'm now thinking I could try 1.60v again on the RAM, just because UCLK was lowered?


----------



## xenkw0n

Voltages and temps look good. As you described already, now it's just a matter of finding how low you can go with those voltages while staying stable. I would first do a cut and dry drop back down with your CPU voltage if you already knew it was stable at 1.31v before at those clocks. Keep QPI where you have it as well, that's a decent spot for it (stock is 6.4) and going lower would require 'slow mode' and who wants to use a setting called slow mode when they're overclocking, eh? Going any higher with the BCLK you're using would push QPI too high.

Lower CPU voltage
Lower QPI voltage
Tighten memory timings
Lower DRAM voltage

I would do each of those things in that order to find your stable overclock.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Voltages and temps look good. As you described already, now it's just a matter of finding how low you can go with those voltages while staying stable. I would first do a cut and dry drop back down with your CPU voltage if you already knew it was stable at 1.31v before at those clocks. Keep QPI where you have it as well, that's a decent spot for it (stock is 6.4) and going lower would require 'slow mode' and who wants to use a setting called slow mode when they're overclocking, eh? Going any higher with the BCLK you're using would push QPI too high.
> 
> Lower CPU voltage
> Lower QPI voltage
> Tighten memory timings
> Lower DRAM voltage
> 
> I would do each of those things in that order to find your stable overclock.


Yeah, "Slow Mode" not happening here









Without any experience on overclocking these G.Skill sticks I have no clue really what to do. I always before just set 1600, 9-9-9-24 and everything else auto at 1.5v. lol, I now hope to at least see 10-10-10-27, and however low I can get tRFC. With a gain of 400 Mhz and only losing a timing of 1ns would be sweet.

Quick question, what is everyone's normal QPI/DRAM Core voltage for a modest 4Ghz? Isn't it usually the same as CPU core?


----------



## xenkw0n

Don't go below 128 tRFC on those sticks unless you can uncover more information on them. Don't want to risk corrupting your system for minimal improvement.

QPI/DRAM voltage ends up being around the same as CPU vcore typically because when you're pushing a higher QPI setting at 190+ BCLK it will require more voltage since you're talking about 6800-7200 minimum on the lowest multiplier... Which requires some juice. Though, no, they don't have to be the same. You do not ever want to cross 1.35v on QPI voltage though. I have mine set at 1.3v with 7200 QPI speed 4.2ghz core 3.6ghz uncore.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Don't go below 128 tRFC on those sticks unless you can uncover more information on them. Don't want to risk corrupting your system for minimal improvement.
> 
> QPI/DRAM voltage ends up being around the same as CPU vcore typically because when you're pushing a higher QPI setting at 190+ BCLK it will require more voltage since you're talking about 6800-7200 minimum on the lowest multiplier... Which requires some juice. Though, no, they don't have to be the same. You do not ever want to cross 1.35v on QPI voltage though. I have mine set at 1.3v with 7200 QPI speed 4.2ghz core 3.6ghz uncore.


Dropped timings down to 10-10-10-29 and tRFC at 150. Voltage the same at 1.61v

Also, dropped CPU and QPI down to 1.32v for now. I have my previous settings saved in a profile but did not write anything down. So I can't remember if I had 1.31v for my 4Ghz , or if that was for my 3.5Ghz. So what I want to do now is test for the remainder of today. Tomorrow morning if P95 is still running, then I will call 10-10-10-29 good, and 1.32v on cpu/qpi still OK.

I never realized these sticks would just immediately run at 1900, I didn't even think 1833 was possible since they sell them for 1600. Interesting.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Dropped timings down to 10-10-10-29 and tRFC at 150. Voltage the same at 1.61v
> 
> Also, dropped CPU and QPI down to 1.32v for now. I have my previous settings saved in a profile but did not write anything down. So I can't remember if I had 1.31v for my 4Ghz , or if that was for my 3.5Ghz. So what I want to do now is test for the remainder of today. Tomorrow morning if P95 is still running, then I will call 10-10-10-29 good, and 1.32v on cpu/qpi still OK.
> 
> I never realized these sticks would just immediately run at 1900, I didn't even think 1833 was possible since they sell them for 1600. Interesting.


Nice! Try lowering you DRAM voltage as well and see how far you can go. Sounds like they're decent sticks! Those Crucial sticks I'm in love with have been clocked up to 2400mhz+ at 1.5v on systems that can run memory that fast. It's like those Samsung green sticks. The 'wonder-RAM'. I found a few for $12/4gb stick and hit 9-10-10-24 @ 1.5v at 2000mhz. Put them in my moms computer and they've been solid as a rock for a couple months now.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Nice! Try lowering you DRAM voltage as well and see how far you can go. Sounds like they're decent sticks! Those Crucial sticks I'm in love with have been clocked up to 2400mhz+ at 1.5v on systems that can run memory that fast. It's like those Samsung green sticks. The 'wonder-RAM'. I found a few for $12/4gb stick and hit 9-10-10-24 @ 1.5v at 2000mhz. Put them in my moms computer and they've been solid as a rock for a couple months now.


What the hell, you found 4GB sticks that run at 9-10-10-24 at 2000Mhz consuming only 1.5 volts? *FOR ONLY $12 ea ???*







Oh my.... I wonder if a good board could keep those settings and fill up all 6 slots? lol, what board does your Mother have? My Mother doesn't even know what a Motherboard is, and if I asked her she would probably think its a flat chested mother.


----------



## rbtree1

Enjoy reading all this...I am new to overclocking.... have my P6T/5670 at 4.01 Ghz.....

As can be read above, I have a Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R coming, should be on my door later today. Came with some memory and a 930 CPU clocked at 4.00. (All for $130!!) I'll prolly tinker with that while a second el cheapo5670 is in the mail. got it on ebay this morning for $24.... sounded as if it came from a server. Maybe it will go above 4 Ghz..but I will be in no hurry in my learning experience..

I also have a total of 32 gb of 4 gb G.Skill sticks all timed at 9-9-9... I've never messed with memory timings.... but have learned a bit just from reading here... did I read correctly that overclocking memroy means the latency might need to be bumped up, while, at the same time, adjusting the voltages up a bit?


----------



## GammaBreaker

It depends on the kit, but it is indeed generally the case that higher speeds require looser timings. I had to bump my timings up from 7-7-7-21 to 8-8-8-24 when overclocking the memory. There's also command rate to play with. I was able to stay on 1T, but some configurations are more stable at 2T.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> What the hell, you found 4GB sticks that run at 9-10-10-24 at 2000Mhz consuming only 1.5 volts? *FOR ONLY $12 ea ???*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.... I wonder if a good board could keep those settings and fill up all 6 slots? lol, what board does your Mother have? My Mother doesn't even know what a Motherboard is, and if I asked her she would probably think its a flat chested mother.


I rebuilt a computer for her with spare parts I had laying around after helping friends/family upgrade their machines. It has an i5 3570k in it now on the ASRock Z75 Pro3. It's a decent motherboard and wasn't very expensive when I first bought it brand new.

I actually wrote down the different model numbers and production numbers for the green Samsung sticks I picked up between 12-15$ a piece. I went down the rabbit hole looking through a bunch of old threads about people finding Samsung 'Wonder RAM' and just had to give it a try considering the price. I can flip them or install extra memory in different computers for friends and family so I figured why not?



EDIT:: Looks like I stretched the truth. A few of the models that could hit those timings needed 1.5*2*v!!


----------



## GammaBreaker

Oh my. At 1T Command Rate, no less. @[email protected]


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GammaBreaker*
> 
> Oh my. At 1T Command Rate, no less. @[email protected]


Yea I am not a fan of using 2T if I can get decent timings and frequency with 1T. You can find those models if you hunt through Ebay. Some listings have the model name in the title and that helps but you'll come across random listings that are less descriptive. Just have to be careful with the ones that do not and it's worth following-up with the seller to confirm the model #'s in the picture match exactly what they are indeed selling. The manufacturing batch # is also important as you can see with the 2 that have the same model number but different batch numbers... I sold the slowest sticks (only had 2 of them) to a friend who has an OEM machine and wouldn't be overclocking anyway. The ones I put in the ASRock Z75 Pro3 mobo are the last ones listed, they're dual rank and I had 4 modules so I was able to get low tRFC and fully populate the machine with 16gb. I still have 2 sticks of the first model and 4 sticks of the second model.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Well crap, I installed a new bios with newly updated 2015 Westmere Microcode from Intel thinking it may clock better, but now Prime95 keeps crashing. Got this BIOS from someone over at win-raid I think it was, or from someone here. Too late for me to reverse it now so I will probably have to work on it another day. I noticed that CPU-Z would not show the RAM modules under the Memory tab which seems to have been like that a long time. But after the new BIOS flash CPU-Z worked properly, but now Prime95 wont run. lol

So I might need to use one of the most recent versions in my stash and update the microcode myself. Might have to dl occt or something else to test clocks now just to see if its p95 and not the newer bios.


----------



## MicroCat

Ouch! That totally sux. Hope it's not your board and that you just discovered a lurking bug in P95 that only occurs once every century after flashing 2015 Westmere Microcode on a Monday night. Good luck!

And thanks for experimenting with experimental microcode for the rest of us who can watch at a safe distance.


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I actually wrote down the different model numbers and production numbers for the green Samsung sticks I picked up between 12-15$ a piece. I went down the rabbit hole looking through a bunch of old threads about people finding Samsung 'Wonder RAM' and just had to give it a try considering the price. I can flip them or install extra memory in different computers for friends and family so I figured why not?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:: Looks like I stretched the truth. A few of the models that could hit those timings needed 1.5*2*v!!


Damn, those kits look so sweet!


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Damn, those kits look so sweet!


The funny part is these are sticks that are rated for 1600mhz 11-11-11-31 @ 1.5v.

The M378B5173QH0-CK0 and M378B5273DH0-CH9 are the sticks you really want. The '2' vs the '1' in the model names indicate dual vs. single rank for anyone who cares.


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> The funny part is these are sticks that are rated for 1600mhz 11-11-11-31 @ 1.5v.
> 
> The M378B5173QH0-CK0 and M378B5273DH0-CH9 are the sticks you really want. The '2' vs the '1' in the model names indicate dual vs. single rank for anyone who cares.


BTW, What is the meaning of the last number after each kit P/N?


----------



## xenkw0n

It's the manufacturing batch number. That does play a minor role... You'll see that number further to the right on the labels after the P/N. Low 13xx for the Single rank kit and low 11xx for the dual rank kit is what you're after.



Anyone trying to mix and match more memory with existing sticks in their system should use something like AIDA64 to identify if they are using single or dual rank sticks so that you can buy the proper model.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowrain*
> 
> With an x5660 @ 4.2ghz, 2k mhz RAM and a 1070, it passes the Steam VR performance test with flying colors. I don't have VR atm but the new oculus price is tempting too.
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem is the USB 3.0 needed for VR. Even the X99 systems have USB 3.0 connection problems with both Vive and Oculus. A solution done by Totalbiscuit with his X99 and both VR's is by getting PCIE USB 3.0/3.1 add-on cards for his system, 1 add-on card for vive, 1 for oculus.


By the way those new 3.1 cards, like the one I got from gigabyte did wonders for my usb. In fact I would say it is a night and day difference. One of the best upgrades so far for me. I also upgraded the USB hub to the best rated hub I could find too. Now I have the best rated usb 2.0 hub and USB 3.0 hub. My card also has a type c port on the back that could be used in pure 3.1 mode for things like VR. Not sure if that would be enough though on PCIe 2.0 for VR. It's a x4 card but not sure if it actually uses 4 lanes. I doubt it though. But man usb transfers are smooth and almost feels like SATA now for me.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Ouch! That totally sux. Hope it's not your board and that you just discovered a lurking bug in P95 that only occurs once every century after flashing 2015 Westmere Microcode on a Monday night. Good luck!
> 
> And thanks for experimenting with experimental microcode for the rest of us who can watch at a safe distance.


Experimental? What is experimental with official Intel microcode that the world has been using since January 2015. If anything I am very late to the party because it was users here at overclock.net that gave me this bios and told me his board overclocks better now. I've had this bios for 6 months or more and just now bothering to try it. Windows seems to be running better too. It seems more like a p95 issue but only going back to my other bios would shed more light on the matter.

But I don't see how a new official microcode could be an issue when manufacturers update cpu microcodes all the damn time. It's the same microcodes Linux has been using since 2015. Of course I would want to update it. Lol


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Experimental? What is experimental with official Intel microcode that the world has been using since January 2015. If anything I am very late to the party because it was users here at overclock.net that gave me this bios and told me his board overclocks better now. I've had this bios for 6 months or more and just now bothering to try it. Windows seems to be running better too. It seems more like a p95 issue but only going back to my other bios would shed more light on the matter.
> 
> But I don't see how a new official microcode could be an issue when manufacturers update cpu microcodes all the damn time. It's the same microcodes Linux has been using since 2015. Of course I would want to update it. Lol


It's experimental because it wasn't added to the BIOS through an official release from your board manufacturer. Have a link to this?


----------



## kan3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> By the way those new 3.1 cards, like the one I got from gigabyte did wonders for my usb. In fact I would say it is a night and day difference. One of the best upgrades so far for me. I also upgraded the USB hub to the best rated hub I could find too. Now I have the best rated usb 2.0 hub and USB 3.0 hub. My card also has a type c port on the back that could be used in pure 3.1 mode for things like VR. Not sure if that would be enough though on PCIe 2.0 for VR. It's a x4 card but not sure if it actually uses 4 lanes. I doubt it though. But man usb transfers are smooth and almost feels like SATA now for me.


Nice, now I am thinking to buy one for my old Asus P6X58D-E system. Can you please tell which USB hub you are using?

Thank you.


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> It's experimental because it wasn't added to the BIOS through an official release from your board manufacturer. Have a link to this?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/7760

there you find it. mmtool/cbrom needed depending which bios your motherboard is using.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/7760
> 
> there you find it. mmtool/cbrom needed depending which bios your motherboard is using.


What's the details on this? Anyone else using it for a specific reason? I have the latest BIOS for my P6X58D-E motherboard but never even heard about a more recent microcode update.


----------



## prophetd7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> It's the manufacturing batch number. That does play a minor role... You'll see that number further to the right on the labels after the P/N. Low 13xx for the Single rank kit and low 11xx for the dual rank kit is what you're after...


@xenkw0n what do you think about these ?

m378b5273dh0-ck0 1307
m378b5273dh0-ck0 1217
m378b5173db0-ck0 1412
m378b5173qh0-ck0 1339
m378b5173db0-ck0 1428

I had a really good deal where i bought x58-ud3r, p6t deluxe v2 and e5620 and x5650 ALL of that for something under 100eur... if i manage to pick some of these "wonder ram" that will make it just even more great ...


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Wish my board would work with my samsungs


----------



## prophetd7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Wish my board would work with my samsungs


well those Crucial Ballistix Tactical that you have in sig are awsome as well ...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> It's experimental because it wasn't added to the BIOS through an official release from your board manufacturer. Have a link to this?


Yeah I guess you can look at it that way, but Linux considers Microcode like you consider a device driver, and so does Intel themselves. In Linux you can update your Processor driver (microcode) in the same way you update your sound drivers, or NIC, or GPU drivers. Windows however relies on the Processor driver (microcode) to be inserted into the BIOS or UEFI.

I have half a dozen old 775 rigs here all running $15 - $20 Xeons all because I updated the microcodes within their BIOS's so I can use cheaper and better processors. I have never once considered it an experiment, just a simple CPU code update imo. I somehow seriously doubt the microcode has any issues since it is an Official Intel release and thus Linux servers all over the world could be using it right this minute.

The Intel link is below, the last major Westmere Xeon release was in January 2015 Version: 20150121, its also the same release used to update many socket 775 board to accept Xeons.

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24661/Linux-Processor-Microcode-Data-File

Here is where I got the microcode from.
http://www.win-raid.com/t556f16-CPU-Microcode-BIOS-modding-questions-problems-8.html#msg36230

However, someone had to edit it in a hexeditor for some reason to make it work in MMTool I think, but just a guess. I didn't question it at all because I was approached by someone through PM or Thread who already had their Rampage III Extreme BIOS which was already updated with this microcode. BIOS 1601 R3E itself was quickly modded by Asus without any testing of any kind and the only thing Asus did to it was include newer CPU Microcodes so I have been running on Experimental BIOS's all this time, I guess. All my BIOS versions I've ran are moddified with newer modules, either newer NIC, or newer Marvel or never IRST versions, what ever I needed the BIOS to be better at I just used modded versions from Bios-Mods. However, I didn't have to bother doing it myself and I just lost interest completely until now. Probably because I wasn't overclocking my board past 3.5 until this week, lol.

The only official release of my BIOS is 1501 (or something like that) and I haven't tried it in over 5 years I think, and since I am using a Xeon I won't be trying it that is for sure. lol


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophetd7*
> 
> @xenkw0n what do you think about these ?
> 
> m378b5273dh0-ck0 1307
> m378b5273dh0-ck0 1217
> m378b5173db0-ck0 1412
> m378b5173qh0-ck0 1339
> m378b5173db0-ck0 1428
> 
> I had a really good deal where i bought x58-ud3r, p6t deluxe v2 and e5620 and x5650 ALL of that for something under 100eur... if i manage to pick some of these "wonder ram" that will make it just even more great ...


The QH0 ones are definitely some of the "wonder ram" sticks. They will definitely overclock well (2400mhz+ on the right system) and with tight timings. The DB0 ones were the worst overclockers for me but still hit CL10 at 1.5v 2000mhz so they're still better than average. I have no experience with the DH0 sticks but they are dual rank and have a lower manufacturing batch # (older is typically better from the different sources I've found on the subject) so they're definitely worth a shot.

Spend hours and hours testing and overclocking them (haha!) and report back your findings!


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Wish my board would work with my samsungs


If they are the low profile 1.35v Crucial sticks then they will overclock better than the Samsungs. Hands down those are the best overclocking DDR3 sticks I have ever experienced.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Yeah I guess you can look at it that way, but Linux considers Microcode like you consider a device driver, and so does Intel themselves. In Linux you can update your Processor driver (microcode) in the same way you update your sound drivers, or NIC, or GPU drivers. Windows however relies on the Processor driver (microcode) to be inserted into the BIOS or UEFI.
> 
> I have half a dozen old 775 rigs here all running $15 - $20 Xeons all because I updated the microcodes within their BIOS's so I can use cheaper and better processors. I have never once considered it an experiment, just a simple CPU code update imo. I somehow seriously doubt the microcode has any issues since it is an Official Intel release and thus Linux servers all over the world could be using it right this minute.
> 
> The Intel link is below, the last major Westmere Xeon release was in January 2015 Version: 20150121, its also the same release used to update any socket 775 board to accept Xeons.
> 
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24661/Linux-Processor-Microcode-Data-File
> 
> Here is where I got the microcode from.
> http://www.win-raid.com/t556f16-CPU-Microcode-BIOS-modding-questions-problems-8.html#msg36230


Thanks for the info! I wasn't doubting the authenticity just pointing out most people never touch microcode updates directly outside of official BIOS releases that contain them.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Thanks for the info! I wasn't doubting the authenticity just pointing out most people never touch microcode updates directly outside of official BIOS releases that contain them.


Hey I just downloaded OCCT but haven't used it in ten years perhaps. Do you know the best way to set it up for say RAM testing please? Or is there another app for RAM testing? Is Memtestx86 still any good?


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Hey I just downloaded OCCT but haven't used it in ten years perhaps. Do you know the best way to set it up for say RAM testing please? Or is there another app for RAM testing? Is Memtestx86 still any good?


Memtest is still a great program to use. Just use the Large Data Set "Test Mode" on OCCT as it will test more memory.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Memtest is still a great program to use. Just use the Large Data Set "Test Mode" on OCCT as it will test more memory.


Perfect then. If it crashes then this Microcode, or something else with this bios must be at fault. OR its just because the 10-10-10-29 isn't good. I upped the ram V to 1.62 but P95 still crashed. It may just be I already found the rams timing limits at that frequency? I could go back to 1.61 and put all the timings back to 11-11-11-30 etc and see if P95 runs all day again. Also, I wasnt expecting a Prime95 crash, I was expecting a Windows crash if something wasn't working in the BIOS. Windows is running fantastic, best I ever felt it before LOL.


----------



## prophetd7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> The QH0 ones are definitely some of the "wonder ram" sticks. They will definitely overclock well (2400mhz+ on the right system) and with tight timings. The DB0 ones were the worst overclockers for me but still hit CL10 at 1.5v 2000mhz so they're still better than average. I have no experience with the DH0 sticks but they are dual rank and have a lower manufacturing batch # (older is typically better from the different sources I've found on the subject) so they're definitely worth a shot.
> 
> Spend hours and hours testing and overclocking them (haha!) and report back your findings!


nice, thanks for the info...

what about that qh0 is that dual or single rank ? I found just one module like that







, and two modules of dh0 (i thought to give these a try, maybe they are better then db0) so that would be in total 3x4gb ...

when I complete the system I will surely update here about my OC results... I'm still wondering whether to use ud3r or p6t but it will be fun to try them both


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophetd7*
> 
> nice, thanks for the info...
> 
> what about that qh0 is that dual or single rank ? I found just one module like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and two modules of dh0 (i thought to give these a try, maybe they are better then db0) so that would be in total 3x4gb ...
> 
> when I complete the system I will surely update here about my OC results... I'm still wondering whether to use ud3r or p6t but it will be fun to try them both


The number in the Model that is either a '1' or a '2' indicates whether the sticks are single or dual rank, respectively.

M378B5*1*73QH0-CK0 and M378B5*2*73DH0-CH9

The DH0-CK0 are dual rank and the DH0-*CH9* sticks I had were almost on par with the QH0-CK0 sticks. I just never personally tried with the DH0-CK0 ones before... Mine are DH0-CH9.

EDIT:: They might not play well together since one set is dual rank and the other is single rank. They could work fine, though. Just need to make sure the tRFC is set at single rank timings.


----------



## prophetd7

well I've sent message to seller I just hope some of those are still available, the price is OK, so it's possibly a lot fun for cheap







even if they don't oc like crazy it's a good memory for half the price of new kit...

thanks again for the info ...


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophetd7*
> 
> well those Crucial Ballistix Tactical that you have in sig are awsome as well ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> If they are the low profile 1.35v Crucial sticks then they will overclock better than the Samsungs. Hands down those are the best overclocking DDR3 sticks I have ever experienced.


TRFC TOO DARN HIGH!

Samsung only need 110 for 2000Mhz, Crucial needs ~200. I'll throw the samsungs in next server.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> TRFC TOO DARN HIGH!
> 
> Samsung only need 110 for 2000Mhz, Crucial needs ~200. I'll throw the samsungs in next server.


That's because they are 8gb sticks.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Well the PC froze several times while running OCCT. Funny thing is it never blue screened, and it always pulled itself out of the freeze after a minute or so.

Should I go up in voltage or up in timings? Or back to 1523 Mhz?

I have another question. I can set my CPU to 22 multi, but I have never gotten it stable, although I admit I never really tried to. I know it will require more voltage but I have a little bit of room to work with. Is it possible to safely run 22 multi instead and keep the 190 BCLK? That would increase RAM freq while making the system even faster?

I now wonder this because I am rocking newer microcode which might change the way this xeon overclocks now. Heck maybe the 22 multi now works perfectly? lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Newer CPU-Z was released v.1.80. But it doesn't read my Core speed or Multiplier or the SPD. Hmm..

I set 22x182 for 4Ghz too.

EDIT:

Well interesting, OCCT seems rock solid now at 22x182. Memory dropped to 1824Mhz and since its a new multi I'm playing with I decided to go back up to 11-11-11-31-160-1T and 1.64v and get it stable before more adjustments occur.

CPU and QPI/DRAM Core both at 1.34v now. HWiNFO64 and OCCT show QPI at 1.28v though and CPU seems accurate at 1.33v in OCCT/HWiNFO64. OCCT runs 10C cooler than Prime95 and the CPU seems to stay around 51-53C, instead of the 61-64C that Prime kept it at. And this is with more voltage on the CPU too.

I will run OCCT for 12 hours, and then run Prime95 again and see what happens. I hope it holds up...


----------



## xenkw0n

You're changing so many settings so often it's going to be hard to find a stable setting. Shoot for a specific BCLK and go from there. Increasing your CPU multi does not effect RAM speed, only the BCLK and RAM multiplier effect that. The wildcard at this point is the fact you updated the microcode so you kind of have to start from scratch or a dirty overclock starting point and work your way down.

Though if the memory was running well at those tighter timings at higher speeds and stable before you can definitely run them at those same timings at a slower speed. I'm inclined to think the microcode update effected your overclock more than anything else. Prime95 is more stressful than OCCT but for memory testing/stability Ive had better luck with OCCT over P95. I would use both to confirm stability once you feel youre at a nice spot.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

You want to get a base for each individual component. Here's the order I test for max clocks:

- BCLK
- QPI Link
- Uncore
- RAM
- CPU

Then you kind of combine them, but the CPU should be the highest priority for max clocks, and the QPI Link can be set pretty low before it affects performance.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> You're changing so many settings so often it's going to be hard to find a stable setting. Shoot for a specific BCLK and go from there. Increasing your CPU multi does not effect RAM speed, only the BCLK and RAM multiplier effect that. The wildcard at this point is the fact you updated the microcode so you kind of have to start from scratch or a dirty overclock starting point and work your way down.
> 
> Though if the memory was running well at those tighter timings at higher speeds and stable before you can definitely run them at those same timings at a slower speed. I'm inclined to think the microcode update effected your overclock more than anything else. Prime95 is more stressful than OCCT but for memory testing/stability Ive had better luck with OCCT over P95. I would use both to confirm stability once you feel youre at a nice spot.


Yeah I am switching things too often at the moment. Here's another switch already since OCCT keeps freezing on me. I decided to load my old 20x200 profile, that I used last summer for a very long time. This profile has the RAM at 1603Mhz 9-9-9-24-1T, but It also has tRFC at auto. Not sure what numbers to use for tRFC now.

Going to run Prime95 again and see if it crashes. If so, then I am flashing the stock 1601 that I got directly from Asus support many years ago, and then trying again. Thanks again man for the ideas


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> By the way those new 3.1 cards, like the one I got from gigabyte did wonders for my usb. In fact I would say it is a night and day difference. One of the best upgrades so far for me. I also upgraded the USB hub to the best rated hub I could find too. Now I have the best rated usb 2.0 hub and USB 3.0 hub. My card also has a type c port on the back that could be used in pure 3.1 mode for things like VR. Not sure if that would be enough though on PCIe 2.0 for VR. It's a x4 card but not sure if it actually uses 4 lanes. I doubt it though. But man usb transfers are smooth and almost feels like SATA now for me.


Is this the one that you got?
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815326003&cm_re=gigabyte_usb_add_on-_-15-326-003-_-Product


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Is this the one that you got?
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815326003&cm_re=gigabyte_usb_add_on-_-15-326-003-_-Product


Yep that's it and I combined it with the Anker hub below and then replaced all my older flash drives with SanDisk extremes and also hard drive enclosures with usb 3.0 models.

https://www.amazon.com/Anker-PowerIQ-Charging-Macbook-Surface/dp/B00VDVCQ84

Not sure if or when usb 3.1 hubs will be available but I am sure it won't change the performance of what I have now. They key is getting a good card with a good chip and updating the firmware and drivers. It's far far better than the USB 3.0 we have on our x58's. That's my experience anyway.


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> It's the manufacturing batch number. That does play a minor role... You'll see that number further to the right on the labels after the P/N. Low 13xx for the Single rank kit and low 11xx for the dual rank kit is what you're after.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone trying to mix and match more memory with existing sticks in their system should use something like AIDA64 to identify if they are using single or dual rank sticks so that you can buy the proper model.


I've found a lot of offer for M378B5173QH0-CK0 (1600) and M378B5273DH0-CH9 (1333) on ebay .de => gonna be there within next couple of months so kinda busy shopping I guess!








However, I wonder at that high clock, should we need a proper cooling for them?


----------



## prophetd7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> I've found a lot of offer for M378B5173QH0-CK0 (1600) and M378B5273DH0-CH9 (1333) on ebay .de => gonna be there within next couple of months so kinda busy shopping I guess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I wonder at that high clock, should we need a proper cooling for them?


well if u run them at 1.5v i don't think you would need anything special for cooling them ...


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophetd7*
> 
> well if u run them at 1.5v i don't think you would need anything special for cooling them ...


Yep. Decent air flow would be plenty if not pushing serious voltage through them.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Yep. Decent air flow would be plenty if not pushing serious voltage through them.


Cooling is not needed for them at all. I've run 2.2V on mine and they barely even get warm.


----------



## Jimmo

This was during a run of IBT.



This was at idle.

I've seen FSB leap up to 387 in the same way with turbo enabled but the multi is 12x at the time.

Is the huge BCLK and the 6993.4MHz and 38x CPU multi a HWINFO gitch?


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophetd7*
> 
> well if u run them at 1.5v i don't think you would need anything special for cooling them ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Yep. Decent air flow would be plenty if not pushing serious voltage through them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Cooling is not needed for them at all. I've run 2.2V on mine and they barely even get warm.


Damn, look like my investment on the Dominator kit is totally a wasted!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Well almost 2 days of OCCT and Prime95 and no errors at 20x200.

I came across a post of someone using a Rampage III that said he had to drop his CPUPLL down to 1.35v in order to find the true magic of his board. Now why would a board suddenly overclock better if a voltage is dropped from 1.81v down to 1.35v? Since he was using the same board I am using, it makes me question the possible opportunity. I have seen many others drop theirs as well.

He was using a different model of the Westmere but a westmere none the less. https://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2025972

Is the stock CPU PLL voltage actually too high by default for Westmere?
Also, my QPI voltage does not change much in monitoring apps?

CPU PLL "Voltage" and "Overvoltage" explanation below as far as I have found.

CPU PLL Voltage Override (Overvoltage): What the Heck does it do? (On my Rampage III it just says "CPU PLL Voltage", not Overvoltage)
*Overclocker:* We went through the BIOS settings trying to find setting that if changed could help overclock our CPUs further. We came across this setting.
*Overclocker:* So I asked that question "What the heck does it do" to an Intel Overclocking Engineer and his explanation was roughly:

*Intel Engineer:* Think of the CPU PLL voltage as a voltage that is provided to the CPU, but then "clipped" down to an approximate voltage. No matter what that input is whether 1.3v or 1.9v it is clipped (hypothetically let's say 800mv after clipping, he didn't say how much) that way other devices can use the PLL voltage and clip to what they need. The CPU PLL Overvoltage allows for less clipping of that voltage. It can also reduce the lifespan of the CPU, but nothing noticeable.

*Overclocker:* So those of you who think that increasing your PLL voltage will help with that setting, it really doesn't. But with SBe (sandy bridge-e) I have found that increased CPU PLL can help stabilize higher frequency overclocks.

SOURCE


----------



## TB13

Got bored today and re-overclocked my X5670, got it back to 4.4GHz with a little less voltage this time.

https://valid.x86.fr/q8g84l



I'm really happy with the CPU clocks right now, but I want to dial in my ram timings and up the speed to 1866 (the kits rating). Can anyone point me in the direction to something that will help me learn how to properly overclock and set timing for ram? Also, is there any way on Asus X58 boards to change the memory offset? Its currently sitting at 2:8, but its impossible to get my desired ram speed at that setting.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Got bored today and re-overclocked my X5670, got it back to 4.4GHz with a little less voltage this time.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really happy with the CPU clocks right now, but I want to dial in my ram timings and up the speed to 1866 (the kits rating). Can anyone point me in the direction to something that will help me learn how to properly overclock and set timing for ram? Also, is there any way on Asus X58 boards to change the memory offset? Its currently sitting at 2:8, but its impossible to get my desired ram speed at that setting.


The next step up for you is 1800 or 1918 Mhz isn't it? Or something like that? Your ram should do either of those settings easily I would think. I mean 50 Mhz or so over your rating, or under your rating wont change any performance levels, not noticeable ones anyway. It should run at either of those without any changes to voltage or timings.

So what settings is your board offering your at 200 BCLK and 22 Multi? Mine offers me 1603 Mhz and then the next step up is 1918 Mhz.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> The next step up for you is 1800 or 1918 Mhz isn't it? Or something like that? Your ram should do either of those settings easily I would think. I mean 50 Mhz or so over your rating, or under your rating wont change any performance levels, not noticeable ones anyway. It should run at either of those without any changes to voltage or timings.
> 
> So what settings is your board offering your at 200 BCLK and 22 Multi? Mine offers me 1603 Mhz and then the next step up is 1918 Mhz.


Next step is 1918, it wouldn't post when I tried 1918 on this 4.4GHz OC. On a 4ghz OC it will post.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Next step is 1918, it wouldn't post when I tried 1918 on this 4.4GHz OC. On a 4ghz OC it will post.


I just jumped into my bios and my next step is actually 2005? I don't think I could post at that lol. But my 1600 kit runs at 1920 no problem.

I am surprised yours doesn't though considering the rating is so close already, I mean 134 Mhz is only 68 per side higher. Did you try using 1.65v and much higher timings just to see if you can at least get it to post? Then if it does just work your way down a bit?


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I just jumped into my bios and my next step is actually 2005? I don't think I could post at that lol. But my 1600 kit runs at 1920 no problem.
> 
> I am surprised yours doesn't though considering the rating is so close already, I mean 134 Mhz is only 68 per side higher. Did you try using 1.65v and much higher timings just to see if you can at least get it to post? Then if it does just work your way down a bit?


It is 2005.

I've never taken the time to learn exactly what timings I need to change, I'm completely new to overclockimg ram. My bios also doesn't have a ram voltage setting other than QPI/DRAM


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> It is 2005.
> 
> I've never taken the time to learn exactly what timings I need to change, I'm completely new to overclockimg ram. My bios also doesn't have a ram voltage setting other than QPI/DRAM


That is very strange. It shouldn't be offering you different RAM speeds without a voltage setting to compensate for it. What board do you have? And what RAM kit do you have exactly too?

As I was recently advised, just set timings like 2 or 3 numbers higher. So if its a 10-10-10-30 kit, then try 12-12-12-35, or something like that. 1.65v ram voltage (not QPI/DRAM). 2005 would be perfect for your sticks I am sure, but you need to find the RAM voltage setting. The voltage is the only thing stopping you from posting at 2005 at the moment. UNLESS the ram is already at 1.65v stock, lol.


----------



## agentx007

@TB13 You have ASUS P6X58D-E, am I right ?
In ASUS boards, you don't change X:Y values but actual effective frequency you want to have. Memory speed will rise and fall with BCLK, so if you want to have 4400MHz on Core Clock and lower RAM speed that 2000 and higher than 1600, you must up the multiplier and decrease BCLK or decrease it some more and overclock BCLK more.

As for DRAM Freqency of 2000MHz (effective) :
Key role is played by NB Frequency and VTT (or QPI/IMC Voltage depending on MB manufacturer).
Too low voltage = BSOD, too high Frequency and/or Voltage = Less usable RAM.
Also, keep QPI Link speed as low as you can.


----------



## prophetd7

I've set up one of my x58, and after OC CPU i have something unusual going on: the pc restarts few times after power on, and then it works like a charm... this happens only after I set BCLK > 150, under that it starts from the first try, other that that it is rock stable... it's a bit annoying did somebody had that kind of behavior ? (when I restart it from windows it works normally, but only on power on it restarts few times before it boots up)

it was tested in games, with prime, aida64, 3dmark ...

the system and specifics:
mobo: ga-x58-ud3r (it had one bent pin, it was bent slightly down, so it was easy fix)
cpu: e5620 multi (18/ turbo 19)
ram: KHX1800C9D3T1K3/6G
psu: LC6600
gpu: pcs hd4850

bios settings i've changed:
BCLK: 175
QPI - 36x - 6300MHz
UnCore - 18x - 3150MHz
DRAM Freq - 6x - 1050MHz @ 9-9-9-27

vCore: 1.25v
DRAM voltage: 1.66v
QPI voltage: 1.3v

I'm suspecting on RAM settings (only with higher BCLK i get this kind of behavior) ?!
Is there anything else I should check besides the RAM ?
What do you guys think?


----------



## Jimmo

Enable Dynamic Voltage. Find the correct +v amount to give you your current Vcore. This will allow voltage to scale with load.
Turn Turbo on. Set CPU Multi to 18x
Turn off CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E). Turn off CPU EIST Function. Turn on C3/C6/C7 State Support. This will allow Turbo to kick in freely, voltage and frequency to scale with load.
You can have CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E), CPU EIST Function and C3/C6/C7 State Support all on but I find that the above setting is more stable. I get BSODs coming out of sleep mode otherwise.

CPUID CPU-Z, HWiNFO64 and AIDA64 Extreme are invaluable for seeing what is going on with voltages, turbo and frequencies. You can also get ram timings available for you specific ram at various proposed and current frequencies.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> @TB13 You have ASUS P6X58D-E, am I right ?
> In ASUS boards, you don't change X:Y values but actual effective frequency you want to have. Memory speed will rise and fall with BCLK, so if you want to have 4400MHz on Core Clock and lower RAM speed that 2000 and higher than 1600, you must up the multiplier and decrease BCLK or decrease it some more and overclock BCLK more.
> 
> As for DRAM Freqency of 2000MHz (effective) :
> Key role is played by NB Frequency and VTT (or QPI/IMC Voltage depending on MB manufacturer).
> Too low voltage = BSOD, too high Frequency and/or Voltage = Less usable RAM.
> Also, keep QPI Link speed as low as you can.


Gotcha, I was able to get 4.44ghz and 1866mhz with a slightly different mix of settings, but that was using 24x multiplier and it wouldn't actually hit 4.44ghz in windows.

I'll have to mess with it tonight some more and see what I can do, appreciate the input and info


----------



## TB13

Got it!

https://valid.x86.fr/al4w7m


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Got it!
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/al4w7m


Good job


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> That's not a bad choice. But possibly a draw in power draw with the w3670 depending how far you clock the 3670 vs the 5675. The w3670 starts at 130W and goes up from there vs the 95W for the 5675. Probably can hit 4-4.1 well under 130W with the 5675. Will have more thermal issues with the 3670, but higher overclock potential. Always the tradeoffs...
> 
> There are worse things than losing the jmicron controller. I disabled it - even when it's working, it barely works. Adding a PCie USB3 card is far more useful.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepe*
> 
> So is your system dropping the turbo multiplier under load? That is a common thing in the P6T baseline models, the stock BIOSes don't have the option to turn on the High TDP mode like in P6T WS Pro BIOS that will lock the turbo multipliers and stop it from it from turbo throttling.
> 
> So if you are encountering turbo throttling, the only way around it is to crossflash the latest P6T WS Pro BIOS in. It's a bit of a complicated process, but not too bad.


The single thread performance of first gen i7 and Xeon is pretty poor against current Intel and AMD so I use a high overclock on these pcs with an aftermarket cooler, 4.5ghz is where these should be at a minimum and the x5675 needed a 195 base clock which is way to high for a 24/7 OC in my opinion.
I went for the x5675 due to users running them seemingly successfully on here but it cost me the same as my new w3670 and there wasn't any advantage to the x5675 that cant be obtained with the w3670.

The multiplier issue was not due to turbo throttling or the fact that I have a baseline model motherboard, people who call any x58 motherboard baseline dont understand that x58 is an enthusiast platform and only a few boards have a TDP multiplier over ride function. It should be understood that the x5675 has a 95w tdp due to the lower all core ratio of 23x with a beefed up single core ratio of 25x for marketing, the w3670 has a 25x single and multi core ratio which is ideal.

I've not tuned my overclock yet but very happy with my quick and dirty overclock in cpu-z 1.78.3


----------



## Jimmo

duplicate*


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> The X5675 will easily do an all core 25x ratio with or without using the 26x ratio. It's not just for marketing. On the X58 platform there are plenty of options and variations available to allow 23x, 25x and 26x CPU multipliers.
> In the image you can see that under full load the 25x multi is on all cores.
> I have the 26x multi in effect which turbos freely on single core. Each core uses the 26x multi frequently.
> This is all available on my bottom rung cheap and nastie EX58 UD3R.
> There is no TDP multiplier over ride function because mine doesn't apply any restriction. It is currently quite happily pulling 214 watts. If I overclock it further it can and will go up to 230+ watts.


Totally clueless x58 motherboards are not cheap or bottom rung, it's like some popele have never owned another overclocking board you should be able to see from the build quality let alone the number of vrm phases. Anyway good for you have one of those specific boards that ignores Intel spec.


----------



## Jimmo

duplicate*

BTW your 1.43 vcore seems way to much for 4GHz


----------



## prophetd7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Enable Dynamic Voltage. Find the correct +v amount to give you your current Vcore. This will allow voltage to scale with load.
> Turn Turbo on. Set CPU Multi to 18x
> Turn off CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E). Turn off CPU EIST Function. Turn on C3/C6/C7 State Support. This will allow Turbo to kick in freely, voltage and frequency to scale with load.
> You can have CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E), CPU EIST Function and C3/C6/C7 State Support all on but I find that the above setting is more stable. I get BSODs coming out of sleep mode otherwise.
> 
> CPUID CPU-Z, HWiNFO64 and AIDA64 Extreme are invaluable for seeing what is going on with voltages, turbo and frequencies. You can also get ram timings available for you specific ram at various proposed and current frequencies.


I've tried all that, system is stable either way but it doesn't resolve the annoying problem I've described ...
I've played with RAM settings but didn't find the solution either ... I'm pretty sure its RAM so I will give it another go later, what do you guys think?


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> My X5675 dosen't have an issue using the 23x, 25x or 26x CPU multipliers. I can mix and match with or without turbo, higher or lower BCLK.
> 
> I can use 23x multi and any BCLK from probably below 133 up to 210+ which is about the limit of the m/b.
> 
> I can use 25x multi and any BCLK from probably below 133 up to 210+ although the CPU is the limit here but, I have posted a CPU-Z validation
> of an all core 25x by 204 BCLK of 5099.96 MHz. https://valid.x86.fr/2emtt9
> 
> I can also add the 26x turbo single core multi as in the image below.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there is no TPD restrictions on my bottom rung cheap and nasty EX58 UD3R mobo
> 
> BTW your 1.43 vcore seems way to much for 4GHz


Again you just have one of those boards, I prefer the asus bios that have consistently better fan controls and general layout but everyone to there own. The gigabyte bioses all have a later bios update that breaks Xeon compatibility so you require an x55 or i7 to downgrade the bios(i think it may have been your model that I went 3 versions back), lots of messing vs asus boards that just work on the latest bios.

lol clueless you haven't even read the text above the image
'I've not tuned my overclock yet but very happy with my quick and dirty overclock in cpu-z 1.78.3'


----------



## Jimmo

@prophetd7

bios settings i've changed:
BCLK: 175
QPI - 36x - 6300MHz
UnCore - 18x - 3150MHz
DRAM Freq - 6x - 1050MHz @ 9-9-9-27

vCore: 1.25v
DRAM voltage: 1.66v
QPI voltage: 1.3v

I think UNCORE is supposed to be at 2x the ram multi so I think it should be 6x ram (for 1050MHz) and 12x UNCORE ( for 2100MHz)

What are your RAM specs?

Try 8X ram (for 1400MHz) and 16x UNCORE (for 2800)

I've had the most trouble working out UNCORE frequencies and voltages and ram timings.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> @prophetd7
> 
> bios settings i've changed:
> BCLK: 175
> QPI - 36x - 6300MHz
> UnCore - 18x - 3150MHz
> DRAM Freq - 6x - 1050MHz @ 9-9-9-27
> 
> vCore: 1.25v
> DRAM voltage: 1.66v
> QPI voltage: 1.3v
> 
> I think UNCORE is supposed to be at 2x the ram multi so I think it should be 6x ram (for 1050MHz) and 12x UNCORE ( for 2100MHz)
> 
> What are your RAM specs?
> 
> Try 8X ram (for 1400MHz) and 16x UNCORE (for 2800)
> 
> I've had the most trouble working out UNCORE frequencies and voltages and ram timings.


With 32nm CPU's Uncore can be minimum 2:3 (UncoreRAM) and maximum [recommened] of 1:2 (UncoreRAM).
Try lowering QPI Speed.

How much RAM you got (and in what DIMM configuration) ?


----------



## prophetd7

@Jimmo @agentx007qpi Is set to 36x
This is the exact kit that I have in that system KHX1800C9D3T1K3/6G


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> lol clueless


I think you'll see that my correction of your errors about X58 and X5675 above, didn't include any amused insults.
I don't think anyone here knows everything there is to know about overclocking or the platforms and CPUs
Try to keep the discussion a little less derogatory and arrogant please.


----------



## Jimmo

@prophetd7 - DRAM Freq - 6x - 1050MHz @ 9-9-9-27 - is that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophetd7*
> 
> @Jimmo @agentx007qpi Is set to 36x
> This is the exact kit that I have in that system KHX1800C9D3T1K3/6G


I couldn't find any timing specs for your ram.

This is what I did to get the timings for my ram:



AIDA64


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Gotcha, I was able to get 4.44ghz and 1866mhz with a slightly different mix of settings, but that was using 24x multiplier and it wouldn't actually hit 4.44ghz in windows.
> 
> I'll have to mess with it tonight some more and see what I can do, appreciate the input and info


What improvement have you seen with 1866mhz vs lower clocked memory and higher cpu clocks?

PS sorry if I missed those results I'm still reading the last few thread pages.


----------



## TB13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> What improvement have you seen with 1866mhz vs lower clocked memory and higher cpu clocks?
> 
> PS sorry if I missed those results I'm still reading the last few thread pages.


Only benchmark I have ran consistently with each overclock is cinebench. I saw nearly the same results between a 4.4ghz/1333mhz and 4GHz/1866mhz, somewhere around 960CB. With the current settings I am sitting right around 990CB, 4.4ghz/2005mhz. I am going to try tighten up ram timings and dial some other stuff in to try to get a bit more out of it.

I'll post some screen shots when I get home.

Curious, does anyone have a CPU that locks out a certain multiplier? I am limited to 22x on my X5670 because the board will not let me use 23x and 24x simply doesn't work.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB13*
> 
> Only benchmark I have ran consistently with each overclock is cinebench. I saw nearly the same results between a 4.4ghz/1333mhz and 4GHz/1866mhz, somewhere around 960CB. With the current settings I am sitting right around 990CB, 4.4ghz/2005mhz. I am going to try tighten up ram timings and dial some other stuff in to try to get a bit more out of it.
> 
> I'll post some screen shots when I get home.
> 
> Curious, does anyone have a CPU that locks out a certain multiplier? I am limited to 22x on my X5670 because the board will not let me use 23x and 24x simply doesn't work.


Thats exactly what I've been talking about with my x5675 before and after your posts. I tried an x5675 as people on this forum seemed to be having a good experience with them instead of the w3670 I normally build with. I had the same issue of the my board being limited to 23x in multithreaded loads and 25x in singlethread loads.
I turns out that the x5670 and x5675 are intended for dual socket boards and have 95w tdp so boards keep to intel spec and use a lower multithread multiplier, the w3670 is a 130w tdp and gets full multiplier access of 25x.
My experience with the x5670 is these cpus caused shutdowns under heavy overclocks due to pulling too much amperage using good 750w and 800w psus in different motherboards(asus rampage II extreme, Alienware Aurora) . Obviously I wouldnt recommend x5670 to anyone as after swapping to w3670 I could run 4.7ghz.


----------



## bill1024

With x5650, x5660, x5670 and x5675 I get all core 22, 23, 24, 25 multipliers in all my x58 boards.
Evga FTW3, EVGA Classified3, Asus RampageIII and my Asus P6T Deluxe V2.
x58 xeons that are for dual socket boards are L56xx, E56xx and x56xx. These are multiplier locked and BCLK unlocked
The W36xx xeons are for single socket workstation boards. The w3580 and 90 are both multiplier and BCLK unlocked, the w3670 is multiplier locked.
You should be able to get 24x with a x5670 and the x5675 has x25 all core multipliers.
I never had my system shut down with a heavy load, I run BOINC work units, primegrid and WCG. 100% load all cores 24/7/365
One system only shuts down for update reboots, been running for well over 3 years. 4.2ghz 1.29v temps are in the low 50c
I have had them up to 4.5ghz at 1.35v but the extra heat was not worth the small gains that i saw in my work units.

Edit for spelling and proper tense.


----------



## biZuil

To chip in, getting access to the all core turbo multiplier for my x5650 (x22) on my board, all i have to do is turn on turbo mode, and disable c1e (so it doesnt also use the single core turbo multiplier which is x23). A system shutting down under a big overclock, probably means the OC is unstable,you're overheating, or you're PSU is too weak, rather than it being down to the processor. I can run 4.8 all day on my x5650 if i wanted to its not a powerdraw issue at that point though, more of a temperature one...

Edit: to clarify x21 multiplier is skipped on my cpu entirely, i believe all core turbo mode only allows you to only select the largest all core multi.


----------



## bill1024

Yes, the one multiplier below the max as I listed in my last post does not work.
So a x5660 I can get 23x or 21x, but not 22. Same with x75, I can get 23, 25, but not 24....
Seems like all the xeons do that. The E56 did the same, not ever used a L series so I do not know.
I have a w3680 and I can raise it to higher than it ever will work stable at. I think it maxed at 58x I have that system torn down right now.
EVGA Classified3, w3680 and 2 x 8gb G-skill Sniper 1866
I am replacing all my x58 & dual 1366 systems for x79 & dual 2011. CPUs with AVX work so much better for what I do.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The X56*0 processors, to my knowledge, skip a multiplier between their max and turbo. Some motherboards allow you to utilize the turbo. I know my Sabertooth allows me to use 24x. I initially had trouble getting it to stick because CoreTemp would disable turbo when I opened it so I would have to restart. Once I disabled that option, I never had a problem keeping the turbo multi.

This is one thing to keep in mind when deciding which processor to purchase. If your motherboard can handle higher base clocks, you can get away with an X5650. If your motherboard tops out around 160 to 180 or has a base clock hole, you'll want more/higher multipliers.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Agreed, my X5650 never gave me a 21 multi. I just have the 20, 22 and 23, skipping the 21 entirely. The 23 only seems to be good for up to two cores, or something like that. And the 22 multi seems to give me all 6 cores but I have to drop BCLK in order to get stable. 20x200 seems more stable than 22x182 but I could be wrong. What seems weird is that whenever I set 20x200 it just works without much fuss. The 22 multi not so much... lol

I'm sure in the right overclockers hands it could be pushed further but I don't have the patience any more to find the absolute highest overclock myself.


----------



## marbosa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> If you're running at stock maybe try setting vcore to auto. Not sure what you're qpi/vtt uncore voltage settings do being an different m/b to mine. Maybe set that to auto too and see if you boot fine. I have found Uncore speed and voltage the most difficult to get right. Also, an over tightened cpu cooler/waterblock can cause ram slot issues such as errors, missing ram and crashing. Since you have just changed the cpu then perhaps that is the issue.
> I wouldn't worry about temporary overvolting while trying to isolate a problem. As long as you don't go past 81 deg C or vcore 1.35 it should be fine. Uncore vtt is Max 1.35v, and cpu 1.35v.
> I've run for weeks at 4.67ghz 1.44v vcore and qpi/vtt at 1.375v and done 5+ghz 1.58vcore / 1.45 qpi/vtt test runs. When I've completely messed it all up, a BIOS reset has always saved me.
> Go for all auto settings. Then try all manual settings.
> I haven't turned htt off or needed to. It may be necessary if you are trying to reduce temperatures to overclock.
> You may have to manually set ram timings just to boot. Set them correctly and at loose or higher timings than required for the ram frequency.
> Taking ram in and out of slots can sometimes screw up things with the BIOS. Try a couple of sticks in the slots you're confident that work and clear/reset CMOS/BIOS


Sorry for the late answer, have been quite busy latly.
I decided I didn't want to fiddle around with theese memory glitches anymore, so i got my self a kit of 2x8gb sticks and installed those instead, and presto! It booted up fine.
As far as I understand, in real life usage there is little to no difference in performance between single, dual and tri channel, so who cares if it only runs in dual chanel now...
A few quick tests with prime95, cinebensh and Windows Experince index ran smoothly without any errors.
Without any furter questions, i binned all 6 of the old 2GB sticks and tried some light overclocking.
As I have limited experince with overclocking the X58 boards, i decided to start off easy and upped baseclock to 150, Cpu-multi on 21, memory-multi on 4 (Witch gave me roughly 1320mhz memory)
and vcore at +0.02, everything else on auto. HT, Turbo, Cstates and Eist all enabled.
Still boots fine, temp stable on 54C in cinebench and 60C in prime95. Temp sits at around 28-30C idle.

I also tried to increase bclk to 170 (all other settings same as above) and it does not boot, stuck in a reset-loop. -Not very suprising though...
Any suggestions for pushing it furter without breaking something?
And what will you consider to be the maximum temperature it can hit with 100% load?
I mean, it will likely never be running at 100% for prolonged periods, but of cause I don't want it to overheat after 30 mins of gaming either








IIRC the cooler is a Zalman CNPS9900 and, if I cant get to 4,5ghz with this cooler then that's perfectly fine, anything is better that the old 920 anyways


----------



## Rollergold

Hey ladies and gents:

I'm considering picking up a Xeon to replace my i7 920 as a cheap upgrade while I decide if I want to upgrade to ThreadRipper, X299 or maybe wait for Coffee Lake / Wait for the growing pains to be worked out with Threadripper & X299.

What would be the best price to performance chip in your folk's opinion? Only requirements is that is needs to be a 6 core chip and overclockable


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rollergold*
> 
> Hey ladies and gents:
> 
> I'm considering picking up a Xeon to replace my i7 920 as a cheap upgrade while I decide if I want to upgrade to ThreadRipper, X299 or maybe wait for Coffee Lake / Wait for the growing pains to be worked out with Threadripper & X299.
> 
> What would be the best price to performance chip in your folk's opinion? Only requirements is that is needs to be a 6 core chip and overclockable


I would get the x5660, x5675 or the w3680
The first two will OC with BCLK and the w3680 is multiplier and BCLK unlocked,
My boards can do 200 BCLK no problem, so for the price the x5660 is what I run for the most part.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rollergold*
> 
> Hey ladies and gents:
> 
> I'm considering picking up a Xeon to replace my i7 920 as a cheap upgrade while I decide if I want to upgrade to ThreadRipper, X299 or maybe wait for Coffee Lake / Wait for the growing pains to be worked out with Threadripper & X299.
> 
> What would be the best price to performance chip in your folk's opinion? Only requirements is that is needs to be a 6 core chip and overclockable


Anything between an X5650 to X5675 would be good. If your motherboard can't handle higher base clocks, you'll want more multipliers. I'm personally waiting for Coffee Lake to make any decisions. The only drawback I can possibly see with Coffee Lake is PCI-e lanes, but it will have more than enough for my needs.


----------



## TruBrush

I'm having serious trouble POSTing with STRIX 1080 Ti on an ASUS P6X58D Premium motherboard. From what I've learned, a UEFI card would not post on a non-UEFI mobo. Is this an end of the road? or are there legacy supporting 1080 Tis?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

So I can't use a 1080 Ti on my motherboard? It's non-UEFI as well.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruBrush*
> 
> I'm having serious trouble POSTing with STRIX 1080 Ti on an ASUS P6X58D Premium motherboard. From what I've learned, a UEFI card would not post on a non-UEFI mobo. Is this an end of the road? or are there legacy supporting 1080 Tis?


I have seen plenty of 1080's and 1080 Ti's post on these older legacy BIOS only systems. So I highly doubt its your board.

Any chance you can try Clover or DUET UEFI booting to see if your card works that way? That was the only way I could use a UEFI only device on my x58 board. Thanks to DUET I run my x58 in UEFI only mode and it works fantastic. I just disabled everything in the BIOS and set it to Plug and play OS = YES. Then my board boots the UEFI, loads EFI drivers and boots Windows 10 on a GPT NVMe SSD. I couldn't be happier.

Maybe, if your card truly is UEFI only, maybe it will work under UEFI mode then? Somehow I doubt that is the problem though. More likely its a seating problem or PSU issue.

Of course, you don't need a PCIe SSD to try either of these UEFI programs, all they do is convert your BIOS initialization to UEFI initializing, and thus initialize any UEFI device or OS. So if you try it just use your normal SATA device to boot your OS. Should be very simple to figure out. But again, I don't believe for an instant that Video cards are now UEFI only. lol


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 1080ti under EK block...
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12251590*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruBrush*
> 
> I'm having serious trouble POSTing with STRIX 1080 Ti on an ASUS P6X58D Premium motherboard. From what I've learned, a UEFI card would not post on a non-UEFI mobo. Is this an end of the road? or are there legacy supporting 1080 Tis?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> So I can't use a 1080 Ti on my motherboard? It's non-UEFI as well.


Just take a look at MrTOOSHORT's post. His system is running GTX 1080Ti


----------



## Rollergold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I would get the x5660, x5675 or the w3680
> The first two will OC with BCLK and the w3680 is multiplier and BCLK unlocked,
> My boards can do 200 BCLK no problem, so for the price the x5660 is what I run for the most part.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I would get the x5660, x5675 or the w3680
> The first two will OC with BCLK and the w3680 is multiplier and BCLK unlocked,
> My boards can do 200 BCLK no problem, so for the price the x5660 is what I run for the most part.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Anything between an X5650 to X5675 would be good. If your motherboard can't handle higher base clocks, you'll want more multipliers. I'm personally waiting for Coffee Lake to make any decisions. The only drawback I can possibly see with Coffee Lake is PCI-e lanes, but it will have more than enough for my needs.


Thanks for the suggestions, I'll look at picking up a x5660 I run a P6X58-E-WS and it takes my i7 920 jacked up to 4.01ghz using manly B-Clock increases like a champ









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruBrush*
> 
> I'm having serious trouble POSTing with STRIX 1080 Ti on an ASUS P6X58D Premium motherboard. From what I've learned, a UEFI card would not post on a non-UEFI mobo. Is this an end of the road? or are there legacy supporting 1080 Tis?


I just upgraded to a EVGA 1080 TI FTW3 and its posts just fine on my non-UEFI board.


----------



## TruBrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rollergold*
> 
> I just upgraded to a EVGA 1080 TI FTW3 and its posts just fine on my non-UEFI board.


Will try that card, thanks. There's something wrong with Strix series.
Does the huge EVGA branding on a side bother you?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Asus Strix 1080ti on Rampage III Extreme.

No issues.

Nothing wrong with the Strix series.


----------



## TruBrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Asus Strix 1080ti on Rampage III Extreme.
> 
> No issues.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the Strix series.


Is that board a non-UEFI?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruBrush*
> 
> Is that board a non-UEFI?


Yes it is. Came out in 2010.


----------



## TruBrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yes it is. Came out in 2010.


Ok, could be a bad card, sending it back and trying another one.


----------



## Krazeswift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruBrush*
> 
> I'm having serious trouble POSTing with STRIX 1080 Ti on an ASUS P6X58D Premium motherboard. From what I've learned, a UEFI card would not post on a non-UEFI mobo. Is this an end of the road? or are there legacy supporting 1080 Tis?


Try turning on Asus Express Gate in Bios. I had to enable it in order to get my pc to boot after upgrading to a Ti


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I'm pretty sure no X58 motherboard has UEFI.


----------



## TruBrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazeswift*
> 
> Try turning on Asus Express Gate in Bios. I had to enable it in order to get my pc to boot after upgrading to a Ti


It worked thanks, I've set it to countdown for 1 second and disappear. A very strange solution, but would prevent many RMA's if people knew.


----------



## Krazeswift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TruBrush*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krazeswift*
> 
> Try turning on Asus Express Gate in Bios. I had to enable it in order to get my pc to boot after upgrading to a Ti
> 
> 
> 
> It worked thanks, I've set it to countdown for 1 second and disappear. A very strange solution, but would prevent many RMA's if people knew.
Click to expand...

Awesome, glad it fixed it for you. I would love to know the reason why it has to be enabled. If any one knows feel free to share


----------



## quasar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> So I can't use a 1080 Ti on my motherboard? It's non-UEFI as well.


I have a EVGA 1080Ti FE and no issues.

Bios version 1501 on my Asus P6X58D Premium board.

No UEFI bios, and Asus Express Gate in Bios turn off.


----------



## theister

the only boards that have an uefi like graphical bios are the intel dx58 ones, but they are ofc still legacy bios mainboards, like every other x58 mainboard.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Well, next upgrade is a 1080Ti if the prices come down. My display port doesn't work right on on my 970, and even if it did getting 144fps @ 1440p just doesn't happen.


----------



## Caffinator

hi, i have a x5650 @ 205x22=4510MHz on a H50, stable 24/7. i was thinking about buying x5675 for extra multiplier, maybe I can push 4.75-4.9ghz. my board is definitely BCLK limited, it was quite terrible when I had a i7 920 and i7 930 in it. Was limited to 191 on 920 and 196 on a golden 930.

the 32nm x5650 breathed some new life into this thing, 2 more cores and an extra 500mhz on the OC. The going rate is $60 for a x5675, but it's still a waste to buy unless there's a good chance it will clock better than 4.5 for daily use. what do you think?


----------



## xx9e02

I think my P6T SE is dying, sometimes memory channels just won't work and I can't reliably reproduce a single combination that works on every boot up. I've tried different coolers to eliminate too much pressure, swapped between a W3550 and my regular X5650, and tested the ram elsewhere. Unfortunately no dice. Any suggestions? I retired it from my main PC back in April so at least this isn't a super immediate issue, but I'd still like to keep X58 going.


----------



## Miao

Hi!
I'm new in the board, this is my first post!

Two days ago I put my "new" Xeon X5660 refurbished on my Sapphire X58 Pure Black, in the last years I used an i7-965X (my X58 adventure started in '09 with 920/GB-X58UD5), with this X5660 I could get 3.6/3.8GHz very easy and rock solid, with just a 160bclk (almost everithing @auto, turbo, vt and qs on), but I found a lot of difficoult to get 4.2GHz/200bclk, it's too long to write all the voltage that i tested, but I can't boot even at 1.35 and pumping all other volteges(ram, uncore & qpi downclocked, extra cpu features disabled etc etc).
Now, I'm just curious, there are still anyone using this board with an overclocked Xeon? If so, can share the voltage settings used to go over 4GHz?

Actually I can be satisfied at 160bclk too, but maybe at over 4GHz my temptation to buid a new rig can be postponed for another whyle









thanks in advance,









ps: I didn't want to validate under 4GHz, but if I will remain on these settings I will do it tomorrow for the club.


----------



## Caffinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miao*
> 
> Hi!
> I'm new in the board, this is my first post!
> 
> Two days ago I put my "new" Xeon X5660 refurbished on my Sapphire X58 Pure Black, in the last years I used an i7-965X (my X58 adventure started in '09 with 920/GB-X58UD5), with this X5660 I could get 3.6/3.8GHz very easy and rock solid, with just a 160bclk (almost everithing @auto, turbo, vt and qs on), but I found a lot of difficoult to get 4.2GHz/200bclk, it's too long to write all the voltage that i tested, but I can't boot even at 1.35 and pumping all other volteges(ram, uncore & qpi downclocked, extra cpu features disabled etc etc).
> Now, I'm just curious, there are still anyone using this board with an overclocked Xeon? If so, can share the voltage settings used to go over 4GHz?
> 
> Actually I can be satisfied at 160bclk too, but maybe at over 4GHz my temptation to buid a new rig can be postponed for another whyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: I didn't want to validate under 4GHz, but if I will remain on these settings I will do it tomorrow for the club.


try 22x multiplier, higher bclk. lower your uncore multiplier to 14x, have ram at 8x. bclk 191

qpi/vtt 1.335v or 1.355v
vcore 1.39125v
cpu pll 1.90 (also try 1.65v)
qpi pll 1.30v
ioh 1.30v(has to be same as qpi pll)

ich 1.16v or stock (1.1v)


----------



## Miao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caffinator*
> 
> try 22x multiplier, higher bclk. lower your uncore multiplier to 14x, have ram at 8x. bclk 191
> 
> qpi/vtt 1.335v or 1.355v
> vcore 1.39125v
> cpu pll 1.90 (also try 1.65v)
> qpi pll 1.30v
> ioh 1.30v(has to be same as qpi pll)
> 
> ich 1.16v or stock (1.1v)


thanks, but I already tried in this way with uncore and ram (except the cpu multiplier, can't change it even with turbo disabled) and with voltages higher too.
i also tried with llc 50% (no offset) and disabled (high offset on full load).
this board have some pwm settings too, with the cpu on 460KHz @default, knowing that on evga board this setting came on 800KHz @ default i also tried to pump it over 800, but no gain.

over 1.4 vcore and pumping all others volteges I can post but can't boot, i'm on hair and I don't want to stay so high, and i'm also start thinking that thi is an unlucky chip, maybe i've to give up and use it @160.

my white flag

edit: i made a try, consider that with all the settings that you suggest (actually a little bit igher becaus don't have the same steps, 1.4vcore,1.35cpu vtt, 1.30ioh vcore, 1.30qpi pll, 1.55ioh/ich, 1.90cpu pll, 1.175ich vcore), without ht, speedstep, vt-d, all the cstates, turbo, uncore x14, ram 2:8, etc etc... I can't even post

IT'S STILL BETTER THAN BLOOMFIELD!!!























or maybe, if I found another cheap one, I'll try with another cpu
















thanks anyway


----------



## Caffinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miao*
> 
> thanks, but I already tried in this way with uncore and ram (except the cpu multiplier, can't change it even with turbo disabled) and with voltages higher too.
> i also tried with llc 50% (no offset) and disabled (high offset on full load).
> this board have some pwm settings too, with the cpu on 460KHz @default, knowing that on evga board this setting came on 800KHz @ default i also tried to pump it over 800, but no gain.
> 
> over 1.4 vcore and pumping all others volteges I can post but can't boot, i'm on hair and I don't want to stay so high, and i'm also start thinking that thi is an unlucky chip, maybe i've to give up and use it @160.
> 
> my white flag
> 
> edit: i made a try, consider that with all the settings that you suggest (actually a little bit igher becaus don't have the same steps, 1.4vcore,1.35cpu vtt, 1.30ioh vcore, 1.30qpi pll, 1.55ioh/ich, 1.90cpu pll, 1.175ich vcore), without ht, speedstep, vt-d, all the cstates, turbo, uncore x14, ram 2:8, etc etc... I can't even post
> 
> IT'S STILL BETTER THAN BLOOMFIELD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe, if I found another cheap one, I'll try with another cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks anyway


sounds like you got a bat chip. my first i7 920 was terrible, and my 930 was only OK. so to get a really good x5650 makes me happy







. I am running high vcore, 1.46v, but i have been at 4.5ghz since january on this chip. if it dies, i will be out $38 LOL


----------



## Miao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caffinator*
> 
> sounds like you got a bat chip. my first i7 920 was terrible, and my 930 was only OK. so to get a really good x5650 makes me happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am running high vcore, 1.46v, but i have been at 4.5ghz since january on this chip. if it dies, i will be out $38 LOL


I know, but in europe theese cpus are not so cheap and the online stores are not full of them, but more important is that if i kill another moterboard (i already fried GA UD5 some years ago, don't remember if with 920 or 965) i'll not find another one so easely


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miao*
> 
> I know, but in europe theese cpus are not so cheap and the online stores are not full of them, but more important is that if i kill another moterboard (i already fried GA UD5 some years ago, don't remember if with 920 or 965) i'll not find another one so easely


My settings are all lower than yours, except for the CPU which I also have at 1.35. My ICH and IOH are all stock and I been running 4Ghz (20x200) on my X5650 24/7. So I agree you must either have a bad chip, or bad cooling somewhere? Or bad connection or something? Does it post and run ok at default settings? What are the temps at defaults? Can you change BCLK to 160 and everything else defaults, NO voltage changes? If you can't run 160 BCLK without changing voltages than yeah its not a good chip at all. I can run 160 BCLK without changing anything else, except for running ram at 1600 which also does not need any voltage change.

The x5650 is cheap. Try another one please.


----------



## Jimmo

@Miao you might want to play with the Crucial Technology 8192 MB (DDR3-1337) - XMP 1.3

Try taking it off XMP and setting the timings manually with loose timings something like 10 - 10 - 10 - 30 and see if you can boot at 4GHz


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I would hope he already had his ram at defaults already before trying to overclock the system.


----------



## Jimmo

Yeah I just noticed that on his CPU-Z validation that he may have been running 1600MHz XMP 8-8-8 which might prevent a boot at higher BCLK


----------



## megasthenes

I was on vacation for the last week, when I just got my new E5649 and a Thermaltake Water 3.0 Riing 280 in the mail.

Slapped both to my board over the past evening and what should I say? Think I hit the jackpot.

That thing's running at 210 MHz BCLK / 4 GHz at only 1.223 VCore, 1.25V QPI, 1.65 CPU PLL, 1.5V RAM (1260MHz 9-9-9-24-88-2T) rock stable, with turbo boost enabled which allows single cores to boost up to 4.6 GHz. That's the only thing I've got to tweak right now as they drop back to 19x Multiplier quite fast, despite not getting hotter than ~63°C with 25-28°C ambient temperature.

It only took 3 xeons to make that hit. My X5650 already had been a great overclocker - but not on my mainboard (MSI x58 Pro-E). The first E5649 was garbage as it wouldn't boot with anything more than 180 BCLK which already took ~1.3VCore and 1.35V QPI.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Wow, I wasn't even aware of these Xeons (or brain didn't care about them). 6 Core E model 32nm Xeons? Not sure how I missed that as I know the List of Intel Xeons Wiki very well, lol. And the funny part is it is the model directly above my model on that list. Hahahaha

Nice friendly chip...


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Yeah I just noticed that on his CPU-Z validation that he may have been running 1600MHz XMP 8-8-8 which might prevent a boot at higher BCLK


Yeah, he should have RAM on Auto imo, don't even use 10-10-10-30, just go straight to auto and use the advertised voltage for those sticks. Then and only then do you find your 4Ghz or above clocks. Once 4ghz is secured then you can play with RAM settings. This method auto-tunes the ram at the easiest possible settings to run


----------



## Jimmo

Yeah that's what I do too. I'm even running auto timing and voltage at 4.5ghz atm. Strange that he can't even boot above 4ghz tho


----------



## Miao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> My settings are all lower than yours, except for the CPU which I also have at 1.35. My ICH and IOH are all stock and I been running 4Ghz (20x200) on my X5650 24/7. So I agree you must either have a bad chip, or bad cooling somewhere? Or bad connection or something? Does it post and run ok at default settings? What are the temps at defaults? Can you change BCLK to 160 and everything else defaults, NO voltage changes? If you can't run 160 BCLK without changing voltages than yeah its not a good chip at all. I can run 160 BCLK without changing anything else, except for running ram at 1600 which also does not need any voltage change.
> 
> The x5650 is cheap. Try another one please.


i'm busy right now, just a quick answer, i'll post later the details...
@160 i use all voltages @default, except for vdimm (1.51), but with the sapphire utility i can see that the vcore reach 1.36 in full load (hw monitor, cpu-z and other tools don't recognize the voltages of this board accurately) and with every cpu feature on (VT-d, HT, QS, etc etc)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> @Miao you might want to play with the Crucial Technology 8192 MB (DDR3-1337) - XMP 1.3
> 
> Try taking it off XMP and setting the timings manually with loose timings something like 10 - 10 - 10 - 30 and see if you can boot at 4GHz


all the oc tests were made with the ram underclocked (1066 settings) with 9-9-9 timings and auto timings, by the way with these ram i like to stay with xmp(actually i'm on auto now, and she goes to xmp), timings, voltages and speed are good enough for me. i'm waiting for the 3rd stick, i will at least came back to triple channel, and then maybe i'll start to play with timings again.

i'm on air, wit an old prolimatech megalhems, but @160bclk it's rock solid, i use Intel Burn Test cause i like to test all the ram too, temp ar around 30°c idle and under 70°c burning in full load.
i'm just warried about the x58 temp, it went near 50° sometimes, but i made all the best thes with an 80*80 fan on it.

i've to go, don't know if aswered everypost for me.
thanks for the help anyway...

ps: next week i will post some test about the differences between dual and triple channel in same conditions...

edit_pps: i've some doubt about the psu, and maybe next week i'll try with a new one, but is too strange to be true


----------



## Caffinator

well if you need another chip for cheap, i'm pretty familiar with filling out customs forms for "commercial sample"(no tax)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

On my rampage iii extreme and 1080ti or gtx 1060, I can't get display port to work on two different monitors. The bios screen loads, but windows won't unless I use hdmi, then in windows switch to DP is no issue.

Bought a Gsync monitor lastnight, and found out about the issue first hand then read about it all over the internet. Such a headache, now the monitor will just go back to the shop for a refund. Also the monitor flickered here and there.

DP works on my R4BE and TX Pascal, but this monitor will lose a signal after a few minutes.

Just wanted to point out the problem in case anyone was going for a new monitor using DP and the Pascal series that there potentially can be an issue. Also my DP on my VA Benq won't boot up on the x58 1080ti system too. Tried a couple of cords and a bunch of other different things that everyone and their mom says worked for them.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Very interesting indeed. Kinda sorta makes me feel better for waiting for Vega. lol, that is if Vega even works on x58 at all.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> Very interesting indeed. Kinda sorta makes me feel better for waiting for Vega. lol, that is if Vega even works on x58 at all.


I'm waiting on Threadripper







which is coming soon. My Fury X still performs fine so Vega better be something special. I really have no needs to upgrade my GPU at the moment. It still does well at 1440p and 4K in the games I play regularly. That's just another reason I'm glad AMD is taking their time with the Vega release. I obviously don't play while constantly watching a FPS number either, I just want good performance. I haven't ran a benchmark test since ReLive was released.

The GTX 1080 Ti or Titan Xp didn't make me jump and spend money. I've obviously been critical of Intel for awhile now [years] and didn't jump and spend money on their yearly upgrades.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> On my rampage iii extreme and 1080ti or gtx 1060, I can't get display port to work on two different monitors. The bios screen loads, but windows won't unless I use hdmi, then in windows switch to DP is no issue.
> 
> Bought a Gsync monitor lastnight, and found out about the issue first hand then read about it all over the internet. Such a headache, now the monitor will just go back to the shop for a refund. Also the monitor flickered here and there.
> 
> DP works on my R4BE and TX Pascal, but this monitor will lose a signal after a few minutes.
> 
> Just wanted to point out the problem in case anyone was going for a new monitor using DP and the Pascal series that there potentially can be an issue. Also my DP on my VA Benq won't boot up on the x58 1080ti system too. Tried a couple of cords and a bunch of other different things that everyone and their mom says worked for them.


My 970's display port has a similar issue. It works in the BIOS, but won't work once the driver is loaded in Windows. It's as if the driver can't see it. If that's the case with the 10XX series then it looks like Vega is the only option.


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> On my rampage iii extreme and 1080ti or gtx 1060, I can't get display port to work on two different monitors. The bios screen loads, but windows won't unless I use hdmi, then in windows switch to DP is no issue.
> 
> Bought a Gsync monitor lastnight, and found out about the issue first hand then read about it all over the internet. Such a headache, now the monitor will just go back to the shop for a refund. Also the monitor flickered here and there.
> 
> DP works on my R4BE and TX Pascal, but this monitor will lose a signal after a few minutes.
> 
> Just wanted to point out the problem in case anyone was going for a new monitor using DP and the Pascal series that there potentially can be an issue. Also my DP on my VA Benq won't boot up on the x58 1080ti system too. Tried a couple of cords and a bunch of other different things that everyone and their mom says worked for them.


This issue only happen with X58 system, right?!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I'm waiting on Threadripper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which is coming soon. My Fury X still performs fine so Vega better be something special. I really have no needs to upgrade my GPU at the moment. It still does well at 1440p and 4K in the games I play regularly. That's just another reason I'm glad AMD is taking their time with the Vega release. I obviously don't play while constantly watching a FPS number either, I just want good performance. I haven't ran a benchmark test since ReLive was released.
> 
> The GTX 1080 Ti or Titan Xp didn't make me jump and spend money. I've obviously been critical of Intel for awhile now [years] and didn't jump and spend money on their yearly upgrades.


I thought long and hard about Threadripper, and the ONLY thing that I see that interests me is the quad channel memory support and the extra PCIe lanes. I see nothing else that I would care "need" to have. Now if they sell a Threadripper chip for around the same cost as the Ryzen 7 1800X, I might absolutely go that route. Maybe a 10 or 12 core chip for $500 and I can see myself doing it, even if its a 3Ghz base chip. The motherboard would surely be a model that could push it further.

Otherwise, the new Crosshair VI Extreme + Ryzen 7 pushed to 4Ghz with RAM also at 4Ghz seems absolutely plenty at the moment. I am still waiting for the first major silicon updates myself. All CPU's get silicon revisions as time passes by and I am sure Ryzen is no different. Maybe Ryzen 7 1750, and 1850X or something along those lines, or something anything to hint at the first major refined silicon process... We all know AMD is going for broke here and super hard at work to make it all better than it already is. I wouldn't doubt we see a MAJOR Zen update before years end, one that just leaves Intel in the dust.


----------



## panther420

Hey everyone -

My friend recently scored himself a deal on an x58 board + cpu + ram bundle and I found this forum when doing some research for him. When he was trying to update his motherboard's bios to recognize the Xeon X5650, I decided to compile all the bioses I could find for X58 boards from the main motherboard manufacturers into one convenient zip file. I decided to share this here as I thought you guys would find it useful.

Here are some details about the zip. It includes bioses from all of the X58 boards I could find from ASRock, Asus, Biostar, EVGA, Gigabyte, Intel, MSI, and Sapphire. Most of the bioses are just in a plain ROM format, although some Windows and DOS executable installers are included. Obviously I cannot test all of these bioses, since I don't have all of these boards, but I got all of the bioses directly from the manufactuer and selected the newest version (even if it was a beta bios). I wasn't able to get bioses for Foxconn and DFI-LanParty boards for different reasons, so if anyone has those backed up somewhere I would love to include them in this compilation. Here are some snippets of the folder layout:





And of course, a link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5ovrrGliZffS3B5TnZHQ0JYUW8/view?usp=sharing


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> This issue only happen with X58 system, right?!


Some x58 boards, but...
Quote:


> If your Asus motherboard has Asus Express Gate, enable it in the BIOS. It worked for me.
> 
> Note: You do not need to install the Express Gate software in your hard drive. Just enable the option to use it in the motherboard.


*https://forums.evga.com/1080-ti-ftw-doesnt-detect-displayport-Signal-m2668784.aspx*


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Some x58 boards, but...
> *https://forums.evga.com/1080-ti-ftw-doesnt-detect-displayport-Signal-m2668784.aspx*


Thanks for the info! Hmm, this makes me quite hesitate to get myself a GTX 10 card since my board is from Gigabyte (my current 980 non-ti is somehow struggling to keep up with 1440p gaming). I wonder if there are someone here have tested these GPU on Gigabyte board?!









On the other hand, could anyone providing me tutorial on the meaning of and how to tweak CPU PLL, QPI PLL, IOH core, ICH core voltage? I'm getting some strange behavior with using and not using these recommended setting. For what I've stolen from others OC setting , lower the CPU PLL and increase 3 others would help stabilize the OC system. However, in my case, using the same voltage as default/auto for these settings help me lower the max temp in IBT stress test, thus makes it more stable. It passed 4 round IBT @max with highest recorded temp is 81°C @28°C ambient (didn't have time to fully stress it yet).
Here is my current OC setting:

All CPU features enable
LLC: standard (off)
Vcore: Normal (it shows 1.344V in bios)
Dynamic Vcore: +0.3V
Uncore: 3000 (x15)
QPI/VTT: 1.2V








CPU PLL: 1.8V (manually)
QPI PLL: 1.1 V (manually)
IOH Core: 1.1 V (manually)
ICH core: 1.1 V (manually)


On another hand, I notice (from AIDA and even in bios) that my mem voltage is not steady. Sometime it drops from 1.648V to 1.632V and then climb back. Could this symptom be harmful to the system stability, or even my components lifeline?

Thanks for reading and sorry for a lengthy post!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Could it be that the new cards need some UEFI function?


----------



## shadowrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Could it be that the new cards need some UEFI function?


Not the 1070 and 1080. Must've started with the 1080 Ti.


----------



## Rollergold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Could it be that the new cards need some UEFI function?


The 1080Ti FTW 3 from EVGA doesn't need a UEFI board to function. It works just fine in my P6X58-E-WS with no issues (Display port even works as well) I don't have a Xeon but I don't think that would make a critical difference Famous Last Words


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> I thought long and hard about Threadripper, and the ONLY thing that I see that interests me is the quad channel memory support and the extra PCIe lanes. I see nothing else that I would care "need" to have. Now if they sell a Threadripper chip for around the same cost as the Ryzen 7 1800X, I might absolutely go that route. Maybe a 10 or 12 core chip for $500 and I can see myself doing it, even if its a 3Ghz base chip. The motherboard would surely be a model that could push it further.
> 
> Otherwise, the new Crosshair VI Extreme + Ryzen 7 pushed to 4Ghz with RAM also at 4Ghz seems absolutely plenty at the moment. I am still waiting for the first major silicon updates myself. All CPU's get silicon revisions as time passes by and I am sure Ryzen is no different. Maybe Ryzen 7 1750, and 1850X or something along those lines, or something anything to hint at the first major refined silicon process... We all know AMD is going for broke here and super hard at work to make it all better than it already is. I wouldn't doubt we see a MAJOR Zen update before years end, one that just leaves Intel in the dust.


I agree with the fact that most people don't "need" to upgrade their [X58] PC's, however, some people do. I'm am one of those people and FINALLY getting a PCIe lane update sounds great. You can't deny AMDs performance per dollar either across their lineup vs Intel. You're not getting a new workstation [1920X] 12C\24T CPU @ 3.5Ghz \ 4Ghz [boost] that's unlocked for higher overclocks with Quad Memory, 32MBs L3, 64 PCIe 3.0 lanes, up to 1TB of RAM and a CPU liquid cooler for around the price of a Ryzen 7 1800X or $500. That's simply not going to happen.......not even from AMD.

For simple gaming, streaming and web browsing there has been alternatives for years, but obviously you'll get the same old "buy this Intel Processor+MB" for more money. I won't go deep into the "mindshare" of things over the past 7 years or so, but that's always been the case. Now things have changed and you can pick up a 6 core @ 4Ghz with 16MB for only around $200-220 from AMD. So even for basic gaming\web surfing and possibly some high end software that can max all 12 threads, you'll be getting great value for the dollar. Noticed how I haven't said "benchmarking" once since that is good to know initially when making purchasing decisions, but basically becomes a e-peen thing [my numbers are higher than yours] once you stop looking at numbers and actually USE the hardware\software on a daily basis.

The way I am personally eyeballing AMDs Threadripper is how the performance will relate to my CURRENT X58+X5660 build. The reviews will definitely give me some insight as well. Intel has laid all of their cards on the table and I'm definitely not going that route with those prices and low specs. Price wise you can build an entire entry level workstation from AMD for the price of some of Intels CPUs, yes just the CPUs. I'm more interested in the multi-threading than anything. Single core increases is great, but a lot of my work requires multiple cores\threads to operate the fastest and AMD seems to be doing great in that area.

I've been waiting years to upgrade my PC for years and although, as you stated, some won't "need" to, that's true, but some people actually "need" to. I'm sure enthusiast "want" to and don't need to.
Waiting on silicon revisions could mean you'll be waiting for years and never upgrade. We know that they are coming, but there's always going to be something better than what you buy months from now in the IT realm. There's enough tech to justify the price and we FINALLY a company isn't gimping their entry level workstation lineup or overpricing their CPUs+arch. There's still many questions that needs to be answered from AMD regarding Threadripper, but it looks promising. Let's see what several reviews think. I don't know about AMD leaving Intel in the dust, but that would be great and lead to even more competition across the board. All eyes are on Intel and so far they have resulted to shady marketing, providing some off the wall\questionable content and Intel obviously could careless about AMD pricing considering Intels pricing and architecture limits.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

AMD has been a godsend for budget builders for years now, but the common knocks against their product (worse IPC than Intel while consuming more power) are the reasons people steadfastly suggested Intel. Pretty much anyone who could afford to get an unlocked i5 had no reason to consider AMD. Until Ryzen. I'm glad the game has finally changed. I'm still waiting for Coffee Lake because the prospect of six Skylake cores on a mainstream platform has me rather intrigued. I don't need more cores/threads than I currently have, but I would like to bring my platform into this decade. My system shows its age from time-to-time, especially playing a game like Civ V or Planet Coaster. I guess mentioning those games would make more sense for me to go R7. If Coffee Lake doesn't intrigue me enough to throw money at Intel, I'll just wait for second-gen Ryzen.


----------



## Cyrious

I has sad. Twice now there's been a set of cheap LGA 1366 Supermicro X58 boards on ebay, and both times they've all been bought out before I had a chance to grab one of them.


----------



## biZuil

Does anyone with an X58 UD5 want to help me out? I've been messing with ram, and cant get it to boot if i loosen the timings too much.
CL 11-13-13-31 will boot into bios, but CL 12-13-13-31, and CL 13-13-13-31 wont post at all. Its throwing me off because my crappy Ram wont do 2000mhz with CL 11-13-13-31, but i know it would with 13-13-13-31, because i ran that on my FX 6300 board. Alternatively if someone can help me get my ram at CL11 2000mhz to make it past the windows loading screen, thatd be great help too :b


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Does anyone with an X58 UD5 want to help me out? I've been messing with ram, and cant get it to boot if i loosen the timings too much.
> CL 11-13-13-31 will boot into bios, but CL 12-13-13-31, and CL 13-13-13-31 wont post at all. Its throwing me off because my crappy Ram wont do 2000mhz with CL 11-13-13-31, but i know it would with 13-13-13-31, because i ran that on my FX 6300 board. Alternatively if someone can help me get my ram at CL11 2000mhz to make it past the windows loading screen, thatd be great help too :b


What exact set of ram do you have? X58 does not like high latency ram, which is why it won't boot. Honestly with that kit your better off doing 800MHz (DDR3-1600) with low latencies.


----------



## biZuil

I have this set, http://a.co/58n9zYu. Honestly this ram is pretty horrible, tightening it up to CL 9 1600mhz is harder to do than booting 2000mhz. Id like to shoot for a middle ground, something like 1800mhz with decent timings. I have other ram that does 2000mhz @ CL9 and CL7 1600mhz, but then id only have 4gb :B


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> I have this set, http://a.co/58n9zYu. Honestly this ram is pretty horrible, tightening it up to CL 9 1600mhz is harder to do than booting 2000mhz. Id like to shoot for a middle ground, something like 1800mhz with decent timings. I have other ram that does 2000mhz @ CL9 and CL7 1600mhz, but then id only have 4gb :B


Ah, your using 8GB sticks, that's why. X58 does not like them at all.

If you want speed and capacity your best bet is 3x4GB or 6x4GB sticks. I used 6x Samsung M378B5273DH0-CH9 4GB sticks in my X58 build, They did 2000 CL9-11-11 just fine. Can be found for cheap on ebay.

Though honestly you won't see much of a real world performance difference with faster DRAM anyway. Best to use it at rated specs for best stability.


----------



## biZuil

Ah i see. You're right about the performance uplift being negligible, i just get that overclocking itch from time to time to see what i can further improve.


----------



## xenkw0n

I've only ever tried 2 kinds of 8GB sticks in any X58 system - BLT8G3D1608ET3LX0 and CML16GX3M2A1600C10B. The Corsair Vengeance LP sticks ran at their rated 1600mhz CL10, nothing special, but the Crucial Ballistix Tactical Low Profile 8GB sticks are the best overclocking memory I have seen on X58. I tried the Samsung sticks + some higher-end Hynix 4GB modules as well.

You can Ebay Search "ballistix tactical low" and find the ones I'm talking about. Hopefully prices start coming back down.


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Ah, your using 8GB sticks, that's why. X58 does not like them at all.
> 
> If you want speed and capacity your best bet is 3x4GB or 6x4GB sticks. I used 6x Samsung M378B5273DH0-CH9 4GB sticks in my X58 build, They did 2000 CL9-11-11 just fine. Can be found for cheap on ebay.
> 
> Though honestly you won't see much of a real world performance difference with faster DRAM anyway. Best to use it at rated specs for best stability.


they do quite a bit better than just 2000 9-11-11

http://valid.x86.fr/27yt4z


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*
> 
> they do quite a bit better than just 2000 9-11-11
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/27yt4z


Well yeah, but I was referring to clocks that were pretty easy to do. Plus those are HYK0 not HCH9 and only dual channel, big difference.

They of course do higher than that, this is my best with them on X58, 2220 CL8. Up around 2.2V Vdimm I think. Was BCLK limited with the 12GB's, would drop slots past 222MHz.


I had 24GB's of the stuff running @ 2200 CL9 in my daily driver at one point.


----------



## Winrahr

My 6 year old build just got a new breath of life thanks to a GPU upgrade and the x5650.
Best $20 I've spent in a while.

4.4 soon hopefully


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I agree with the fact that most people don't "need" to upgrade their [X58] PC's, however, some people do.


AMD is releasing an 8-core HEDT chip for exactly the people who want the better more resourceful system, but who do not need that many wasted cores. In other words Gamers and normal home Enthusiast users. So, Linus at Linus Tech tips says its going to be the most interesting of the Threadripper CPU's, and easily the most purchased of them. At only $549 this chip makes much more sense to me and probably to most Enthusiasts.

http://www.techradar.com/news/amds-ryzen-threadripper-processor-family-gets-a-new-entry-level-addition


----------



## chessmyantidrug

All those PCI-e lanes are probably nice to have, but multiple-GPU setups are still hit or miss. I'm also exercising caution until we actually get some reviews for Threadripper and X399. I don't foresee it being a flop like Skylake-X and Kaby Lake-X, but Ryzen kind of underwhelmed out the gate. The great thing about offering a Threadripper CPU at that price point is how Intel doesn't have anything that can compete as far as PCI-e lanes are concerned. Threadripper just needs to come close to Skylake-X in order to be a success. The 1900X is already primed to be one.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winrahr*
> 
> My 6 year old build just got a new breath of life thanks to a GPU upgrade and the x5650.
> Best $20 I've spent in a while.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.4 soon hopefully












I didn't spend 20 bucks, but I do remember that feeling when I got my L5639 and later X5660.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *}SkOrPn--'*
> 
> AMD is releasing an 8-core HEDT chip for exactly the people who want the better more resourceful system, but who do not need that many wasted cores. In other words Gamers and normal home Enthusiast users. So, Linus at Linus Tech tips says its going to be the most interesting of the Threadripper CPU's, and easily the most purchased of them. At only $549 this chip makes much more sense to me and probably to most Enthusiasts.
> 
> http://www.techradar.com/news/amds-ryzen-threadripper-processor-family-gets-a-new-entry-level-addition


I've been reading about the 1900X and it looks nice. My eyes are focused on the 1920X. I think I'm going to be going back to AMD this time around. Prior to my X58 build I ran an AMD. The X58 is continuing to do well, but it's definitely time to move on, well at least for me it is. I can really benefit from the extra PCIe lanes that I've been waiting on Intel to give me at a decent price.

I wish there weren't so many PCIe slots though. For a workstation I'd rather have more PCIe based storage slots like M.2, but I guess this is how things are now. Clueless gamers with to much money, oh I'm sorry, I mean "enthusiast"..... and Intel marketing is the norm for everything now. I hope AMD takes a different approach for actual workstations in the future. Gaming isn't always the main focus once you leave a certain price bracket, especially for the type of work I need to finish. However, the extra cores\multi-core performance, extra PCIe lanes and other features should make things much easier and quicker for me on a daily basis.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> All those PCI-e lanes are probably nice to have, but multiple-GPU setups are still hit or miss. I'm also exercising caution until we actually get some reviews for Threadripper and X399. I don't foresee it being a flop like Skylake-X and Kaby Lake-X, but Ryzen kind of underwhelmed out the gate. The great thing about offering a Threadripper CPU at that price point is how Intel doesn't have anything that can compete as far as PCI-e lanes are concerned. Threadripper just needs to come close to Skylake-X in order to be a success. The 1900X is already primed to be one.


That's why I stated above I would rather have more storage PCIe based solutions than slots since that will be mostly aimed at gamers. I am also waiting on more reviews, but I expect AMD will win some and lose some, but it should be close in performance.

Ryzen did great out of the gate. Like any new architecture known to man it needed to have optimizations added. AMD worked with developers and provided their own updates as well. Overall for the performance and price you couldn't really complain. I was surprised at how much better AMD has gotten with their power consumption. I didn't think they would be just as good or BETTER than Intel in some cases with the desktop CPUs.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Kana you should start a Threadripper Club once you get your hands on one. Or X399 TR Club, LOL. Maybe down the road you guys can figure out if the Epyc line of processors will work in X399, with or without mods. That would be interesting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> All those PCI-e lanes are probably nice to have, but multiple-GPU setups are still hit or miss.


It is not "probably" nice to have, it is most "definitely" nice to have. My x58 has saved my bacon because of all the PCIe lanes. I have lost or disabled everything on board my Rampage III, so I needed those extra lanes to add brand new peripherals over time. All 5 PCIe slots are used now for my GPU, NVMe, NIC, Sound, and USB 3.1 cards. ALL on board sound, SATA, eSATA, USB 3.0, NIC etc etc are now and have been disabled. I couldn't have done this and saved myself thousands of dollars over the years by NOT upgrading my system just yet if it weren't for those extra lanes. Because of this my next system is going to be based on how many lanes it has. The CPU itself doesn't age nearly as fast as on board peripherals. However, peripherals themselves get substantially better in just a few years time. NIC, Sound, USB, and Storage is all immensely better now, and you can NOT take advantage of all this new technology without extra PCIe lanes.

Ryzen is a downgrade where lanes count is concerned, but Threadripper is a major upgrade where everything is concerned, except for maybe SATA might still suck (which I don't care about since SATA is now dead to me). My next system needs to have at least as many PCIe lanes that I have now.


----------



## prophetd7

I've started OC on my x5650, and system won't POST with BCLK>=180, I've tried with core voltage 1.375 and no POST, what did I miss?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Intel's mainstream chipsets future quite a few PCI-e lanes. I believe Z170 has 20 PCI-e 3.0 lanes and Z270 has 24. That's plenty for additional devices. Compare that to X58 which offers 36 PCI-e 2.0 lanes. More lanes, but less bandwidth.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophetd7*
> 
> I've started OC on my x5650, and system won't POST with BCLK>=180, I've tried with core voltage 1.375 and no POST, what did I miss?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: images


Lower your QPI Data Rate to the lowest setting it supports. 7.7GT/s is very fast and the board/CPU could be flaking out at those speeds. Dont worry about it being too slow, as your bclock goes up so will the QPI Data rate.


----------



## prophetd7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Lower your QPI Data Rate to the lowest setting it supports. 7.7GT/s is very fast and the board/CPU could be flaking out at those speeds. Dont worry about it being too slow, as your bclock goes up so will the QPI Data rate.


You sir are correct







, I've just noticed that and corrected my error, now it boots and I'm playing further with my OC, even booted with bclk=200 from first try, silly me...







thanks for fast reply


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophetd7*
> 
> You sir are correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I've just noticed that and corrected my error, now it boots and I'm playing further with my OC, even booted with bclk=200 from first try, silly me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for fast reply


I ran into the same issue on my DX58SO when overclocking 32nm quads. The QPI link speed was "sticky" in that it refused to run on a lower multiplier without doing a fairly hard shutdown and restart. With the multiplier sticking at x24, I would run into the board's limits around 166mhz bclock (nearly 8GT/s). I plow into that limit again when going past 220mhz bclock with the x18 QPI multiplier.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Intel's mainstream chipsets future quite a few PCI-e lanes. I believe Z170 has 20 PCI-e 3.0 lanes and Z270 has 24. That's plenty for additional devices. Compare that to X58 which offers 36 PCI-e 2.0 lanes. More lanes, but less bandwidth.


The bandwidth is of no concern, we don't use thousands upon thousands of megabytes per second, and it's not needed in our storage devices and surely not in our peripherals, not yet anyway. Skylake has 16 and the Z170 adds only 4 more over crap DMI 3.0. Which is not anywhere near enough for someone who upgrades peripherals often. The whole point of PCIe slots is to find and use useful products, or disable aging items on your board and replace them with newer ones. Having empty PCIe slots is a plain waste of a otherwise good system. The single best connection we have is PCIe, nothing else compares, not sata and not USB. Even PCIe 2.0 is superior to all other connection types ie sata and usb. It is *THE* single best and lowest latency connection of today and the future, until we get everything fiber connected of course.

Anyway my point is, if you want new technology but not the high cost of rebuilding a entirely new system, you need PCIe lanes. No possible other way to look at it for that type of individual. I had to have new USB 3.1, I had to have a new Intel Network card, and a much newer sound card etc. Without lanes and MUCH more of them than Skylake has it is impossible to properly upgrade to newer technology. Skylake would force me to upgrade my entire system in a year or two. But Threadripper, just like X58 did for me, will allow me to keep my system for 5 years because of the many extra lanes it has. PCIe cards are inherently MUCH cheaper. The worlds best NIC card is under $30 bucks, the best USB card is only $25 or less, etc etc. PCIE devices will ALWAYS be cheaper than buying a whole new system. This is always true unless your CPU is simply too old, which takes almost a decade to happen. I still have LGA755 Xeons (modded systems of course) in use here all because of having four PCIe x16 slots on board to use for upgraded peripherals. It just works...

But you can't use your extra slots if you don't already have the extra lanes.

Here is the comparison.
My old USB 3.0 = about 50-150 MB/s (on a good day)
My new USB 3.1 x4 card does = 275-300 MB/s (without batting an eye and its solid through the entire transfer)

My old on board NIC = about 115-150 MB/s
My new Intel NIC = about 500 MB/s without fail.

My old on board sound = static noise all day long.
My new Asus Xonar essense = SUPER clear sound all day long.

My old SATA II ports + 840 Pros = 250 MB/s at best unless raided of course, which requires more power and more space and more complexity.
My new M.2 NVMe Samsung SM961 PCIe SSD = *LOL need I even mention this improvement???* Something like 8 times faster, going from maybe 40K I/Ops to something like 400k. Went from 250 to like 1800 MB/s.

All because I had the lanes to do all this extra stuff, and keep my amazing Westmere in service even longer.









There is just NO argument that will every make me see benefit in owning a low PCIe lane count system. It just won't happen... Buy a better system now and keep it much longer is my point.

*EDIT:*
I think I should mention this one fact. If I didn't water cool everything all the time, I believe I may not have this point of view. I believe I would probably just buy the cheap stuff anyway more often, maybe every other year an entirely new system. But since I have a $400 Case and tons of water cooling everywhere I simply HATE replacing everything sooner rather than later. LOL, thought I should mention this... I don't want to touch my systems very often for anything other than new cards and dust blowing


----------



## chessmyantidrug

It's clear you don't understand how PCI-e lanes work on newer chipsets. The mainstream Intel processors provide 16 PCI-e 3.0 lanes. These can be allocated to a single slot utilizing all 16, split among two slots using 8 each, or among three slots with an 8/4/4 split. I'm not sure if 4/4/4/4 is possible, but you probably wouldn't want to run in that configuration with a discrete video solution.

In *addition* to those PCI-e 3.0 lanes, the *chipset* offers 20 on Z170 and 24 on Z270. These can only be allocated four at a time, but still gives Z170 and Z270 systems 36 and 40 PCI-e 3.0 lanes respectively. That's probably enough for all the add-in cards you want. Keep in mind that 20 PCI-e 3.0 lanes is _more bandwidth_ than 36 PCI-e 2.0 lanes. On X58, you're already using 16 on the graphics card, so roughly half the bandwidth remaining compared to a Z170 system.

If you're still confused or disagree, that's fine. I don't think I can explain it any clearer. You can do your own research and provide evidence if you believe I'm incorrect.

Even if you bought the "cheap" stuff, it will still last you. Sandy Bridge owners didn't have a reason to upgrade into Skylake. Skylake owners won't have a reason to upgrade for probably another six or seven generations, or however many it takes to come out with two new architectures. Of course upgrading is all a matter of need. The bottom line is Skylake is the first time Intel has given us a mainstream platform that isn't starved for PCI-e lanes. For comparison, Z97 only offered 8 PCI-e 2.0 lanes. In other words, Z170 provides roughly _five times_ the bandwidth for your devices. Those changes are what had me excited for Skylake-X. X299 offers 24 PCI-E 3.0 lanes compared to the 8 PCI-e 2.0 lanes offered by X99. It's a shame Skylake-X released with a resounding groan, but at least the chipset made a nice leap.


----------



## leo_bsb

Hi guys,
I'm currently using a X5650 @4ghz watercooled, 18gb ram, 780TI and 1080P 140Hz monitor.
I'll travel to USA on october and would be nice to use this opportunity to upgrade my system.
reading some reviews I still couldn't find a reasonable upgrade path to follow. Should I wait for the new AMD ryzen and videocards?

I would like to really see the difference in quality and speed but would be a waste of money to just upgrade videocard and monitor and keep my old X58 plataform?

I know it will only make sense to upgrade anything if I go 4K with a new monitor.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I am only using x8 on the graphics card since there was no improvement with x16. Without noticeable improvement it doesn't matter if it is PCIe 2.0 or 3.0 as has been mentioned by so many over the years. My sound card will not suddenly sound any better, my NIC won't suddenly transfer any better since it is transferring to 500 MB/s sata III devices on the server, and my Video cards wont suddenly produce twice the FPS, in fact from 2.0 to 3.0 I wont see any appreciable FPS improvements what so ever, even if we had PCIe 4.0, we would NOT see any improvements except for far in the future storage devices. So why even bother mentioning the 3.0 bandwidth benefits if you cant and wont ever notice anything? I don't quite understand why we should care about ZERO differences. Please explain this.... By the way we have much newer systems here and I don't see any differences in our usage of them PCIe 3.0 or otherwise. When will that so called extra 3.0 bandwidth benefit start helping me??? Even if we had PCIe 4.0 what would it suddenly do for me that I would surely notice and be happy to pay the extra for?

And thanks for that info, it is appreciated. But I don't see how it changes anything. If I want to buy something like Four GPU's I still don't see how Skylake or even Ryzen with only two x16 slots would help much with that. I admit I have not looked much into Skylake, but I somehow doubt I will find a Skylake system with four x16 slots. Four x16 slots allows me to move stuff around, allows me to place the GPU where I want, etc. I have plenty of very useful options with a system such as that. With Ryzen I am limited to two full slots even on the Asus ROG CROSSHAIR VI EXTREME. What if I want a 3rd or 4th Vega or Navi card in the future, or some other x16 cards? Whole new system or would it just work on any Ryzen or Skylake system as is?

I don't want limitations, I don't want my system to make me feel like I can't do something on a whim. If I suddenly want three video cards than I just want to be able to do it without having to build a new system for it. Is there something morally wrong with planning on building a system without possible limitations any time soon?

I guess I don't understand why people get angry when someone like myself wants to build the best possible system for ME. Last I checked its my money I am spending. Right?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Updated to windows 10 from windows 7 on the x5675 system. Need more voltage (1.25 up to 1.275v now) in windows 10 for stability.

Also, the mouse seems to lag a bit on desktop. Anyone else notice these things on their x58 system?


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Updated to windows 10 from windows 7 on the x5675 system. Need more voltage (1.25 up to 1.275v now) in windows 10 for stability.
> 
> Also, the mouse seems to lag a bit on desktop. Anyone else notice these things on their x58 system?


Yeah I've got dual boot Windows 7 and Windows 10. Same thing, needs more voltage. It's also a lot slower with background operations seeming to be hogging more threads or just more operations


----------



## xenkw0n

How can an operating system require more voltage? It's all software in the end, no? Wouldn't that just indicate the overclock wasn't completely stable? Also make sure you're using 144hz on your monitor still if you have one... Switching from 144hz back down to 60hz makes the mouse feel sluggish. I did not have the same experience when upgrading to Windows 10 on my X58 system.


----------



## kan3

I upgrade to windows 10, didn't require any change in voltage, as xenkw0n said, OS (software) has nothing to do with voltage control.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kan3*
> 
> I upgrade to windows 10, didn't require any change in voltage, as xenkw0n said, OS (software) has nothing to do with voltage control.


Try to tell that Skylake-X users that run AVX512 program


----------



## Caffinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Try to tell that Skylake-X users that run AVX512 program


they had a bad overclock to begin with. that's a symptom of poor stability testing


----------



## Wishmaker

I come to the conclusion that my G-SKILL CL9 ARES Kit is crap. Seriously, I had the damn thing at 1619MHz , 19MHz above rated, with 2T to loosen it a bit and every 2 weeks I get a random BSOD wtih a memory message. I dropped it to 1600 MHz now because I can't be bothered to fine tune every setting now. It won't crash under testing for days at a time but every 2 weeks it will BSOD! It passes all stability tests with the memory at 1619 and even close to 1700 but i got a random BSOD whenever the computer feels like it ...

I also updated to the latest CPU-Z and I got some issues. I think i installed and uninstalled 5 times and running it in admin mode. Thins vanish, my SPD tab is no longer populated, my multi is not there, my chip doesn't clock under load according to CPU-Z.


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I also updated to the latest CPU-Z and I got some issues. I think i installed and uninstalled 5 times and running it in admin mode. Thins vanish, my SPD tab is no longer populated, my multi is not there, my chip doesn't clock under load according to CPU-Z.


CPU-Z was doing this to me when i was trying to clock my crappy ram to 2000mhz. So i think i can confirm that that is caused by unstable ram.
you can see it in this dump i did a few days ago https://valid.x86.fr/9zvg8g, multi literally said 0x0 :B


----------



## prophetd7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> CPU-Z was doing this to me when i was trying to clock my crappy ram to 2000mhz. So i think i can confirm that that is caused by unstable ram.
> you can see it in this dump i did a few days ago https://valid.x86.fr/9zvg8g, multi literally said 0x0 :B


I'm not sure, I think it's something about CPU-Z, didn't do research on this... but I have both CPUZ v1.78 and v1.80 with 1.78 everything is good, and with v1.80 I get the same thing as you guys, but my OC is stable and ram is underclocked, and it has the same behavior even on stock settings with no OC/UC at all , sometimes it doesn't show in which slots are memory modules in SPD tab, the same version 1.80...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Yeah I've got dual boot Windows 7 and Windows 10. Same thing, needs more voltage. It's also a lot slower with background operations seeming to be hogging more threads or just more operations


Think it has to do with a bad driver conflicting somehow. All the stability testing done on windows 7, never a crash with 1.25v on the x5675. Chip needs 1.275v in windows 10 now or I get a random IRQ bsod.

Nothing on Asus for windows 10 drivers, have to search and use older chipset, Intel Storage ect. On the x79 rig, windows 7 to 10, no problem.


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophetd7*
> 
> I'm not sure, I think it's something about CPU-Z, didn't do research on this... but I have both CPUZ v1.78 and v1.80 with 1.78 everything is good, and with v1.80 I get the same thing as you guys, but my OC is stable and ram is underclocked, and it has the same behavior even on stock settings with no OC/UC at all , sometimes it doesn't show in which slots are memory modules in SPD tab, the same version 1.80...


You know, i think your right. I rebooted just now and its back to doing the 0x0 clocks thing. I think it might just be hit and miss for 1.80. <.>


----------



## Wishmaker

Maybe the guys from CPU-Z gave up on X58 and Xeon chips?


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> CPU-Z was doing this to me when i was trying to clock my crappy ram to 2000mhz. So i think i can confirm that that is caused by unstable ram.
> you can see it in this dump i did a few days ago https://valid.x86.fr/9zvg8g, multi literally said 0x0 :B


I think this is a turbo-multi related issue,nothing ram related. if you set the turbo multi manual this error occurs with my machine.


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Thanks for the info! Hmm, this makes me quite hesitate to get myself a GTX 10 card since my board is from Gigabyte (my current 980 non-ti is somehow struggling to keep up with 1440p gaming). I wonder if there are someone here have tested these GPU on Gigabyte board?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, could anyone providing me tutorial on the meaning of and how to tweak CPU PLL, QPI PLL, IOH core, ICH core voltage? I'm getting some strange behavior with using and not using these recommended setting. For what I've stolen from others OC setting , lower the CPU PLL and increase 3 others would help stabilize the OC system. However, in my case, using the same voltage as default/auto for these settings help me lower the max temp in IBT stress test, thus makes it more stable. It passed 4 round IBT @max with highest recorded temp is 81°C @28°C ambient (didn't have time to fully stress it yet).
> Here is my current OC setting:
> 
> All CPU features enable
> LLC: standard (off)
> Vcore: Normal (it shows 1.344V in bios)
> Dynamic Vcore: +0.3V
> Uncore: 3000 (x15)
> QPI/VTT: 1.2V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU PLL: 1.8V (manually)
> QPI PLL: 1.1 V (manually)
> IOH Core: 1.1 V (manually)
> ICH core: 1.1 V (manually)
> 
> 
> On another hand, I notice (from AIDA and even in bios) that my mem voltage is not steady. Sometime it drops from 1.648V to 1.632V and then climb back. Could this symptom be harmful to the system stability, or even my components lifeline?
> 
> Thanks for reading and sorry for a lengthy post!


Hi guys, I'm back. I have replaced my 7.5 years old PSU with the Corsair HX 750 and I really love it. All voltage issues occurred with the old PSU have gone now: no more 4.7V (4.6 under OC) on 5V line, no more 12.7V (12.8V under OC) on 12V line. All lines are rocking solid follow their specs under load or no-load, OC or non OC; that's platinum standard for you!









Now I'm running into another trouble with the 1 hour IBT stress. The 1st try gave me an error at 3rd loop. But after raising the vcore one notch, the 2nd try just shut my system down with no restart or anything. Can anyone help me? Here is my current setting:

All CPU features enable
LLC: standard (off)
Vcore: Normal
Dynamic Vcore: +0.30625V
Uncore: 3000 (x15)
QPI/VTT: 1.235V
CPU PLL: 1.8V (manually)
QPI PLL: 1.1 V (manually)
IOH Core: 1.1 V (manually)
ICH core: 1.1 V (manually)
Memory voltage: 1.68 V (manually) -> it's reported to be 1.664V in both AIDA and bios
Also, the problem with dropping mem voltage goes away if I raise it one notch to 1.68V instead of 1.66V. Does anyone have the same symptom?

On the other hand, I have trouble with waking the system up from sleep under OC. I just can't do it! No matter how light OC it is, it just won't work. When I fire it up, it just briefly switch on then off completely, try to start up on itself and stuck at CF code. Which force me to to do the hard shutdown and at the next startup, it can't POST and reset all OC setting by itself. Can anyone recommend a solution for this behavior?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hasan291

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophetd7*
> 
> I'm not sure, I think it's something about CPU-Z, didn't do research on this... but I have both CPUZ v1.78 and v1.80 with 1.78 everything is good, and with v1.80 I get the same thing as you guys, but my OC is stable and ram is underclocked, and it has the same behavior even on stock settings with no OC/UC at all , sometimes it doesn't show in which slots are memory modules in SPD tab, the same version 1.80...


Noticed this a few months ago, its nothing to do with the clock speed. Its a bug in the newer versions of cpuz and the x58

I submitted a bug report, and was speaking to the dev Franck for a few days. I did some testing for him and he gave me a debug version to try, where he fixed it as something was broken in the previous build. Guess he never included it in the new release.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm back. I have replaced my 7.5 years old PSU with the Corsair HX 750 and I really love it. All voltage issues occurred with the old PSU have gone now: no more 4.7V (4.6 under OC) on 5V line, no more 12.7V (12.8V under OC) on 12V line. All lines are rocking solid follow their specs under load or no-load, OC or non OC; that's platinum standard for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm running into another trouble with the 1 hour IBT stress. The 1st try gave me an error at 3rd loop. But after raising the vcore one notch, the 2nd try just shut my system down with no restart or anything. Can anyone help me? Here is my current setting:
> 
> All CPU features enable
> LLC: standard (off)
> Vcore: Normal
> Dynamic Vcore: +0.30625V
> Uncore: 3000 (x15)
> QPI/VTT: 1.235V
> CPU PLL: 1.8V (manually)
> QPI PLL: 1.1 V (manually)
> IOH Core: 1.1 V (manually)
> ICH core: 1.1 V (manually)
> Memory voltage: 6.8 V (manually) -> it's reported to be 6.64V in both AIDA and bios
> Also, the problem with dropping mem voltage goes away if I raise it one notch to 6.8 instead of 6.6. Does anyone have the same symptom?
> 
> On the other hand, I have trouble with waking the system up from sleep under OC. I just can't do it! No matter how light OC it is, it just won't work. When I fire it up, it just briefly switch on then off completely, try to start up on itself and stuck at CF code. Which force me to to do the hard shutdown and at the next startup, it can't POST and reset all OC setting by itself. Can anyone recommend a solution for this behavior?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The last part of your post is the reason I replaced 2 UD3 and 1 UD5 for my I7 920. I would suicide run for OCN Chimpin we would make EVGA cry, i would go back to uni, i would come home with my machine turned off for a few weeks, I would turn it on and it would reboot 3-5 times, then i would need to reset my overclock. X58 is the reason I am staying away from Gigabyte. I swapped two UD3 revisions and one UD5. I had enough of their bull winkle and went with ASUS like I should have gone. I do not have any advice on how to fix that issue and I recall i opened a few threads on OCN about it and many pointed to my PSU but once I got the ASUS my PSU was fine







.

Regarding your overclock, if my memory is still good from the UD days, you need to scratch all your settings and start from ZERO. In order to find stability on this mobo, you will start with HT off and once you found the stable settings, you will drop 100 MHz off your overclock and enable HT. This function adds 10-15 centigrade when you bench . Having said that, lets dig into it.

1. Load Bios Defaults.
2. Turn off your machine, remove the battery 5 minutes.
3. Plug the battery back and lets get cracking.
4. Make sure you have the latest BIOS.
5. Ram voltage / Move from AUTO and put it on 1.64/5V
6. QPI/VTT : 1.35V
7. CPU PLL : Auto usually because X58 did not need much adjustment with it. If you really want to raise it put it on max setting 1.88V
8. IOH Core : 1.2V if you choose to go with a high BCLK
9. ICH core Auto
10. Select your BCLK and use an ODD multiplier for 4GHz.
11. Calculate your voltage for 1.32V including your DVID.
12. Bench 10 runs IBT MAx Memory.
13. Passes?
14. Raise the BCLK
15. Rebench. Passes?
16. Raise BCLK and try to run your memory between 1700-1800 MHz.
17. Should you have stability issues from BCLK then use the next multi and lower BCLK.
18. Once you pass 20 IBT with Max Memory you enable HT.

Goodluck. I will try to snap my settings for you.


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> The last part of your post is the reason I replaced 2 UD3 and 1 UD5 for my I7 920. I would suicide run for OCN Chimpin we would make EVGA cry, i would go back to uni, i would come home with my machine turned off for a few weeks, I would turn it on and it would reboot 3-5 times, then i would need to reset my overclock. X58 is the reason I am staying away from Gigabyte. I swapped two UD3 revisions and one UD5. I had enough of their bull winkle and went with ASUS like I should have gone. I do not have any advice on how to fix that issue and I recall i opened a few threads on OCN about it and many pointed to my PSU but once I got the ASUS my PSU was fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding your overclock, if my memory is still good from the UD days, you need to scratch all your settings and start from ZERO. In order to find stability on this mobo, you will start with HT off and once you found the stable settings, you will drop 100 MHz off your overclock and enable HT. This function adds 10-15 centigrade when you bench . Having said that, lets dig into it.
> 
> 1. Load Bios Defaults.
> 2. Turn off your machine, remove the battery 5 minutes.
> 3. Plug the battery back and lets get cracking.
> 4. Make sure you have the latest BIOS.
> 5. Ram voltage / Move from AUTO and put it on 1.64/5V
> 6. QPI/VTT : 1.35V
> 7. CPU PLL : Auto usually because X58 did not need much adjustment with it. If you really want to raise it put it on max setting 1.88V
> 8. IOH Core : 1.2V if you choose to go with a high BCLK
> 9. ICH core Auto
> 10. Select your BCLK and use an ODD multiplier for 4GHz.
> 11. Calculate your voltage for 1.32V including your DVID.
> 12. Bench 10 runs IBT MAx Memory.
> 13. Passes?
> 14. Raise the BCLK
> 15. Rebench. Passes?
> 16. Raise BCLK and try to run your memory between 1700-1800 MHz.
> 17. Should you have stability issues from BCLK then use the next multi and lower BCLK.
> 18. Once you pass 20 IBT with Max Memory you enable HT.
> 
> Goodluck. I will try to snap my settings for you.


Thanks so much for the help! Wow, I don't think that there are others who have the same situation as me since I didn't see much on the internet. The board run fine since 2010 without overclocking. I haven't known that it would be painful for anyone who try to OC on this board until experience it myself.








I have been thinking about the possibility that mine is a bad board. Came across an offer to exchange my board (full box) + $50-100 for the Rampage III Black Edition (lack of Thunderbolt card) but I refused it (due to various serious issues reported from its users).








BTW, besides doing everything from scratch, I wonder if you could help me with a few questions which is swirling in my head:

What is the meaning of and how to tweak CPU PLL, QPI PLL, IOH core, ICH core voltage? I saw many suggestion for these setting but how do they come up with these solution?
Does the sleep issue when OC appear in all Gigabyte board?
If my board already has the issue with dropping mem voltage at 1.66V setting like I said, should I switch board or using the more stable solution 1.68V setting? I mean it DOES has an issue, so it is considered to be unreliable for any further tweaking, right?
Why do you suggest me to try VTT @1.35V right at the beginning? Mine has pass 1hr IBT max @1.215V (2nd step of the 3 Step Overclocking Guide)!
Again, thanks a lot for all the effort!


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Think it has to do with a bad driver conflicting somehow. All the stability testing done on windows 7, never a crash with 1.25v on the x5675. Chip needs 1.275v in windows 10 now or I get a random IRQ bsod.
> 
> Nothing on Asus for windows 10 drivers, have to search and use older chipset, Intel Storage ect. On the x79 rig, windows 7 to 10, no problem.


I'm not too good at checking to see what the BSOD was caused by but, I have noticed that my WIN 10 has stopped having issues since it finished updating. I hadn't booted to Win 10 for nearly a year since before I put the xeon in. After I had run it for a few days during which it updated a multitude of times including the Creators Update, it then stopped crashing. So, yes probably a driver issue.


----------



## xenkw0n

Just dropping a shameless plug for my recent case mod / computer build. Figure some of you would enjoy it since it is my X58 system that I'm converting into a media server;


----------



## heb1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Just dropping a shameless plug for my recent case mod / computer build. Figure some of you would enjoy it since it is my X58 system that I'm converting into a media server;


Nice. Looks like a sleeper beigemod









Need a photo of the outside with the cover on.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heb1001*
> 
> Nice. Looks like a sleeper beigemod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a photo of the outside with the cover on.


It kind of is. It's from that era but the case was blue originally. Chieftec Dragon. The build log link is in my sig.

The cover is from a newer model of the same case that had a window built in. Originally it was all steel but the side panels on the newer models (~2002) are aluminum. This case was purchased in 1999 (Alienware - That is the original fan cover Alienware logo, too... HA).


----------



## biZuil

Those Klevv sticks are thing of beauty, where'd you get em?


----------



## xenkw0n

I got a 4x4gb 2800mhz pack for $70 on Newegg at some point and then a pair of 2666mhz sticks for $60 on Ebay.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I got a 4x4gb 2800mhz pack for $70 on Newegg at some point and then a pair of 2666mhz sticks for $60 on Ebay.


Hope your board supports 280mhz bclk


----------



## Retrorockit

I was just wondering why if Intel left the W3690/80s unlocked, wouldn't the W5690/80s be unlocked also? On LGA775/771 SMP is just 2 pins swapped on the CPU. Has anybody tested to see if W5690/80 is unlocked also?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

If you meant X5690, it's not unlocked. They're the same as the other X56xx just with a higher multiplier.


----------



## Rollergold

Well I pulled the trigger and my Xeon 5660 arrived a couple of days ago and been messing around and re-learning the basics (and 32mm chip differences) for X58 OCing. I got her stable @ 4.2ghz, @ 21 Ratio ,200 BCLK and 1.3vcore but been having issues going any further;

1. Going any further on BLCK (even by 1) and the board doesn't post. My board's post testing LED's stayed lit up right by the RAM slots so tried loosing up the ram timings a little bit + adding some dram voltage (1.5 to 1.55) but no luck

2. Going to 23 Ratio gives me 4.6ghz but any major load on the whole CPU like a stress test drops the ratio to 21 and back to 4.2ghz. Looks like the 23 ratio might be a turbo mode for just a certain number of cores perhaps ?

3. Tried going to 22 Ratio but the board or chip doesn't seem to let me do it. I heard some where else that turning off Hyper Threading and Intel Turbo boost might allow the 22 ratio to work but its not worked so far for me.

Below is my Mobo & Memory model, CPU Info from CPUZ and my OC settings, if anyone here has any suggestions on going further that would be great









Motherboard Model: ASUS P6X58-E-WS w/Bios 0301 version
Memory 2x 8GB DDR3 1600 Corsair Vengeance sticks, Model CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10. (had a 3rd one but it died recently)

CPUZ CPU Info:


BIOS/OC Settings:


----------



## Jimmo

Try raising your QPI/DRAM core voltage to 1.3v. Intel spec is up to 1.35v


----------



## Cyrious

RIP The DX58SO motherboard.


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rollergold*
> 
> Well I pulled the trigger and my Xeon 5660 arrived a couple of days ago and been messing around and re-learning the basics (and 32mm chip differences) for X58 OCing. I got her stable @ 4.2ghz, @ 21 Ratio ,200 BCLK and 1.3vcore but been having issues going any further;
> 
> 1. Going any further on BLCK (even by 1) and the board doesn't post. My board's post testing LED's stayed lit up right by the RAM slots so tried loosing up the ram timings a little bit + adding some dram voltage (1.5 to 1.55) but no luck
> 
> 2. Going to 23 Ratio gives me 4.6ghz but any major load on the whole CPU like a stress test drops the ratio to 21 and back to 4.2ghz. Looks like the 23 ratio might be a turbo mode for just a certain number of cores perhaps ?
> 
> 3. Tried going to 22 Ratio but the board or chip doesn't seem to let me do it. I heard some where else that turning off Hyper Threading and Intel Turbo boost might allow the 22 ratio to work but its not worked so far for me.
> 
> Below is my Mobo & Memory model, CPU Info from CPUZ and my OC settings, if anyone here has any suggestions on going further that would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard Model: ASUS P6X58-E-WS w/Bios 0301 version
> Memory 2x 8GB DDR3 1600 Corsair Vengeance sticks, Model CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10. (had a 3rd one but it died recently)


For all-core usage of the 23 multi you have to disable c3/c6 states, cpu TM function and the turbo function if possible. The 22 multi is not usable for a x5660.

Try using a different uncore frequency. 2:1 is not needed for westmere and some of my chips have boot problems in 3200 -3300 range like yours.

As already mentioned more qpi voltage may needed and (no offense) read more. Especially the multi question is mentioned a lot in this thread.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP The DX58SO motherboard.


However! Due to an incredibly generous friend of mine, I now have a little over $200 to blow on a new board. I need suggestions.
Edit 1: *I may have a Gigabyte X58A-UD3R combo in the works.*
Edit 2: Speaking of which, just bought it, got the board and an X5650 in the same combo.


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> However! Due to an incredibly generous friend of mine, I now have a little over $200 to blow on a new board. I need suggestions.
> Edit 1: *I may have a Gigabyte X58A-UD3R combo in the works.*
> Edit 2: Speaking of which, just bought it, got the board and an X5650 in the same combo.


Sorry for your lost and good luck on hunting a new board!


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Sorry for your lost and good luck on hunting a new board!


Already bought the board, it will be here on Wednesday. Also of note: I had the DX58SO for precisely 1 year between purchasing it on Craigslist and it dying.


----------



## Cyrious

Tadaa! Lets hope this one lasts longer than a year. The remains of the DX58SO are now mounted on my wall.


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> 
> Tadaa! Lets hope this one lasts longer than a year. The remains of the DX58SO are now mounted on my wall.


Wish you all the best with it!
BTW, could you test this board for the sleep mode issue with OCing? Mine couldn't wake up from sleep if I overclock it. Disable all C-states didn't help!


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Wish you all the best with it!
> BTW, could you test this board for the sleep mode issue with OCing? Mine couldn't wake up from sleep if I overclock it. Disable all C-states didn't help!


Well, I got an overclock to dial in first (4ghz 200mhz 3200mhz 1600mhz, core/bclock/uncore/dram) which I have entered the testing phase of now. Once I've gotten it dialed in and saved, I'll probably take a look at it.


----------



## biZuil

Before my UD3R died, it didnt have any issues with sleep mode while overclocked. My UD5 doesnt have issues either


----------



## Cyrious

Hmmm, completed ~4.5 hours of Prime95 SmallFFT, then Prime95 flat out crashes. No warning, no indication that a thread failed. It simply quit. Suggestions?


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Before my UD3R died, it didnt have any issues with sleep mode while overclocked. My UD5 doesnt have issues either


OK, then my board is surely crap!







Yesterday, I just do a light dust suck out and instantly have an issue with recognizing ram size ->> Have to re-seat them to fix it but the sleep mode issue is still there
Feel like some of those caps or other components are deteriorated to the point that they could fire up the system from sleep


----------



## Cyrious

Hmmm, why do i get the feeling I need to be more aggressive with the Uncore voltage again (I'm at 1.275, target uncore speed is 3.2ghz, target DRAM is 1600mhz)?
Edit: I've gone and rolled the CPU clock back to 2400mhz, and am running Large In-Place FFTs to hammer the L3 cache. The DRAM is going to use the same timings and settings in use on the DX58SO. Lets see what this does.
Edit 2: While the thought is on my mind: I've seen both in this thread and around on the net that reducing CPU PLL voltage actually helps when overclocking. Think I should give it a shot?


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> While the thought is on my mind: I've seen both in this thread and around on the net that reducing CPU PLL voltage actually helps when overclocking. Think I should give it a shot?


When im trying to push clocks i usually lower the CPU PLL to 1.3v. In my experience it doesnt help/hurt overclocks, just one of those things to try when ur pushing the limits of ur chip / board


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> When im trying to push clocks i usually lower the CPU PLL to 1.3v. In my experience it doesnt help/hurt overclocks, just one of those things to try when ur pushing the limits of ur chip / board


Well, a combination of lowering the PLL to 1.6v and increasing vcore to 1.3v seems to have stabilized my 4ghz overclock. I've managed to make it ~7 1/2 hours in Prime95 Large In-Place FFTs without any sort of failure or prime simply quitting on me. I'd like to go further with this prime run but there's a thunderstorm coming and thus have to shut it down. Depending on what its testing it's typically content to sit between 60 to 75C, with the hot core tapping 80C.

After the storm passes I think I'm going to see if i can shed some vcore.

Edit: Pushed to 8 hours, cleared it. I think the current settings have it stable.


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Before my UD3R died, it didnt have any issues with sleep mode while overclocked. My UD5 doesnt have issues either


BTW, can I have your setting for C-state ans S-state? In "Advanced CPU Core Features" and in "Power Management Setup". Tks in advance!


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Well, a combination of lowering the PLL to 1.6v and increasing vcore to 1.3v seems to have stabilized my 4ghz overclock. I've managed to make it ~7 1/2 hours in Prime95 Large In-Place FFTs without any sort of failure or prime simply quitting on me. I'd like to go further with this prime run but there's a thunderstorm coming and thus have to shut it down. Depending on what its testing it's typically content to sit between 60 to 75C, with the hot core tapping 80C.
> 
> After the storm passes I think I'm going to see if i can shed some vcore.
> 
> Edit: Pushed to 8 hours, cleared it. I think the current settings have it stable.


Hmm, 1.3 vcore for 4GHz is a little high right?! It's stilll acceptable but for me, it's quite high. Anyway, just try your setting for the vtt + uncore and whooalla, my sleep issue has gone!







Haven't do the stability test yet but I'm very curious about this fix. Why no one stop at 3000 uncore? (usually see people keep it at 3200 or 3400) Why my 3000 uncore setting pass 1h IBT max but still has trouble with sleep mode?!


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> BTW, can I have your setting for C-state ans S-state? In "Advanced CPU Core Features" and in "Power Management Setup". Tks in advance!




I never touch power management setup.


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> 
> 
> I never touch power management setup.


Got it!, tks! OK, managed to pass 1h IBT ~max with 1.255V VTT and 3200 uncore setting (of course with sleep mode works) wheeee!!!









Should I lower VTT?!








Damn, I love number 9 but not those 199.99 bclk!


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Hmm, 1.3 vcore for 4GHz is a little high right?! It's stilll acceptable but for me, it's quite high. Anyway, just try your setting for the vtt + uncore and whooalla, my sleep issue has gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't do the stability test yet but I'm very curious about this fix. Why no one stop at 3000 uncore? (usually see people keep it at 3200 or 3400) Why my 3000 uncore setting pass 1h IBT max but still has trouble with sleep mode?!


Which is why I'm going to go through the effort of trimming it down today.

As for the uncore clock, I think it only really likes to play nice when the uncore and DRAM are tightly aligned with each other and not on an odd ratio like 3000/1600


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> As for the uncore clock, I think it only really likes to play nice when the uncore and DRAM are tightly aligned with each other and not on an odd ratio like 3000/1600


I think "Uncore to Core Clock", and not "Uncore to RAM".
Uncore means both the L3 cache and IMC, and L3 is more important to me than IMC itself.
That's why I try to keep it around 10% slower than Core clock (unless Cores are over 4,4GHz).


----------



## xenkw0n

I played with odd multiplier combinations all the time and never noticed a specific difference aside from simply increasing frequencies required more voltage. I settled on 3300mhz uncore 1800mhz RAM. I could try to push for 3600 but I'm still getting great performance and I'm going to milk every last drop I can out of this system since migrating it to my modded case and setting it up as a media server.

On a side note, I did get a 950 Pro 512GB off Ebay brand new, verified it had 0 bytes written once I got it. I picked up one of the new EK M.2 heatsinks and will be testing thermals before and after I add the heatsink. At this point the entire computer is good to go.

EDIT:: I did get it set up as a boot drive. Recognized it as an IDE drive and everything works perfectly once migrating from my SATA SSD. 1630MB/s Read and 1525MB/s Write.


----------



## Cyrious

Hmmm, did not like 1.264 vcore, lets see what 1.28 (1.3v in bios, apparently the granularity of the voltage readout and the voltage selection are different for each one) does.

Edit: Nope. Looks like 1.296v vcore is the minimum I can do. Edit: Wonder how much better the W3670 could clock now that I've got a better board to putz around on with it.

Edit 2: 5 Hours of OCCT CPU OCCT testing later on the high setting and its still going at 1.296v. I think I'm going to bust out some [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected] and see if any of those units go up in flames.


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> I think "Uncore to Core Clock", and not "Uncore to RAM".
> Uncore means both the L3 cache and IMC, and L3 is more important to me than IMC itself.
> That's why I try to keep it around 10% slower than Core clock (unless Cores are over 4,4GHz).


Why?! Shouldn't we try to aim for lower uncore thus lower VTT? I mean less stress on the system while increase the performance is a good way to go right?


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Why?! Shouldn't we try to aim for lower uncore thus lower VTT? I mean less stress on the system while increase the performance is a good way to go right?


It's just My opinion








How far you want to go with Your Uncore and VTT voltage, is up to You.

Riddle me this tho :
How is lowering clocks of Uncore and lowering VTT voltage, "increasing the performance" ?
From my experience, you can either have stable, slightly slower system, or have a faster one with higher voltage (and thus higher risk of failure).


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> It's just My opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How far you want to go with Your Uncore and VTT voltage, is up to You.
> 
> Riddle me this tho :
> How is lowering clocks of Uncore and lowering VTT voltage, "increasing the performance" ?
> From my experience, you can either have stable, slightly slower system, or have a faster one with higher voltage (and thus higher risk of failure).


Ahh, I see. Well, I'm just a complete newbie here so whenever see a new idea/opinion, raising a questions became my habit! Sorry if some of my question is meaningless!









What I mean here is OCing memory (part of "increasing performance") requires us to tweak uncore right?! But if we can reach stability at lower uncore clk, then why should we move to higher uncore clk? Does this put some unnecessary more tress on the system?


----------



## xenkw0n

Higher uncore frequency = faster system. It's the point of overclocking









Got some pictures of the 950 Pro before and after installing the EK M.2 heatsink. Wanted to make sure it worked as a boot drive before I went any further initially.

Running CrystalDisk Benchmark before the heatsink it reached 65c - Running it after installing the heatsink it only reached 46c! I think I'll be avoiding any throttling and any unnecessary heat on the SSD.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> What I mean here is OCing memory (part of "increasing performance") requires us to tweak uncore right?! But if we can reach stability at lower uncore clk, then why should we move to higher uncore clk? Does this put some unnecessary more tress on the system?


RAM deviders for Westmere 3:2 and 2:1 min/max guarantee pretty good independent RAM OC-ing.
UnCore = IMC + L3 CPU cache
IMC + Memory < L3 Cache.
I prefer to have as fast L3 cache as possible, RAM/IMC is just a bonus








Because here's the thing :
Low IMC speed = low effective RAM speed.
Regardless of Memory settings, RAM itself can only go so far...


@up Personally, I prefer SM961 - it's cheap and faster than 950 Pro








Or 951 which is simply cheaper and as fast : http://i.imgur.com/ByePhX0.png


----------



## xenkw0n

I went with the 950 Pro because I knew it had legacy support right out of the gate. Only paid $205 for the 512GB model brand new and it's still plenty fast considering what we're running on.


----------



## agentx007

Legacy support is overrated








But 200$ for 950 Pro is indeed a really good price.


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> RAM deviders for Westmere 3:2 and 2:1 min/max guarantee pretty good independent RAM OC-ing.
> UnCore = IMC + L3 CPU cache
> IMC + Memory < L3 Cache.
> I prefer to have as fast L3 cache as possible, RAM/IMC is just a bonus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because here's the thing :
> Low IMC speed = low effective RAM speed.
> Regardless of Memory settings, RAM itself can only go so far...


Ok, got it! Up to now, I only think of it as a condition for overclocking ram (something relates to uncore clk = 1.5x or 2x mem clk). I didn't know that pushing it also help improve L3 cache speed thus impact overall performance too. New lesson learned, tks so much for the info!









@xenw0k, $200 for brand new 950 Pro 512GB?! How could it be? Some guy just loses his mind and sell it or what?!


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Ok, got it! Up to now, I only think of it as a condition for overclocking ram (something relates to uncore clk = 1.5x or 2x mem clk). I didn't know that pushing it also help improve L3 cache speed thus impact overall performance too. New lesson learned, tks so much for the info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @xenw0k, $200 for brand new 950 Pro 512GB?! How could it be? Some guy just loses his mind and sell it or what?!


It was off of Ebay, I set a max bid near the end for about $220 since it was new and it never went up so I got lucky. I see used ones posted for $200 all the time. I think there's one listed right now actually for $200. Either way with moving towards building my PC very shortly after buying that I made the purchase and everything's up and running. That's about sale price for a 960 Evo but I believe the 950 Pro is actually faster.


----------



## TLCH723

Has anyone use one of the Chinese x58 board on eBay?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Has anyone use one of the Chinese x58 board on eBay?


Nope, and they're just a bit too expensive for what they offer. For the amount they're asking for the dual-channel microATX boards, I could get an Supermicro ATX board with 6 dimm slots and 2 x16 slots for $20 cheaper


----------



## TruBrush

Is Threadripper a good replacement for x58 or should wait for a 2nd, 3rd gen?


----------



## xenkw0n

Since the *lowest* model Threadripper chip has 8 cores, 64 lanes of PCIe, supports Quad channel DDR4 memory and has all the fancy new technology (UEFI, M.2, USB 3.1, PCIe 3.0, etc). It really depends on if your system is starting to noticeably hold you back. It's definitely a significant upgrade. They even support 1TB of RAM if that tickles your fancy. Though compared to the price of X58 and the price of the higher-end Threadripper chips AND the cost of memory (any kind right now unfortunately), you'd likely be spending a bit more than what you may have for X58 years ago. That 8 core chip would be a nice entrance into X399 if you just want the other chips as upgrade paths later down the line.


----------



## Cyrious

What do you guys use for extremely deep stability testing? I've begun using BOINC tasks for deep stress testing, and I've stumbled on 2 errored units (Both CPU). I also did a brief run of LinX earlier, which errored into the second run, yet the run I'm doing right now has gone fine.

Ugh, this is the part I hate about overclocking: finding that one last nagging little bit of stability.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> What do you guys use for extremely deep stability testing? I've begun using BOINC tasks for deep stress testing, and I've stumbled on 2 errored units (Both CPU). I also did a brief run of LinX earlier, which errored into the second run, yet the run I'm doing right now has gone fine.
> 
> Ugh, this is the part I hate about overclocking: finding that one last nagging little bit of stability.


I am using MAX MEM setting on IBT and letting it run for 30-50 runs.
I then put it in prime 7-8 hours.

Sadly these are not 100% accurate as I had my machine stable in IBT and Prime and then 3 hours into GTA a BSOD from the overclock. I raised my QPI voltage and all was good every since.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I am using MAX MEM setting on IBT and letting it run for 30-50 runs.
> I then put it in prime 7-8 hours.
> 
> Sadly these are not 100% accurate as I had my machine stable in IBT and Prime and then 3 hours into GTA a BSOD from the overclock. I raised my QPI voltage and all was good every since.


Yeah, I gathered as much. I've done the prime runs multiple times and they've all cleared multiple times, and have done the IBT runs as much as the amount of memory and the asymmetrical ram setup i have allows (2 2GB sticks in channels 1 and 2, 1 4GB stick in channel 3), and that cleared as well, yet LinX has been trolly in detecting errors (the run I was doing when I made the last post cleared, 3GB 20 runs) and as previously stated I failed 2 workunits, one in [email protected] due to a larger than expected file size (expected, it switches too damn much between multiple single units and a single MT unit), and one in SETI due to an illegal instruction (the one that has me running around with my hair on fire trying to solve the problem).

Oddly enough, [email protected] and [email protected] both cleared their workunits without issue.


----------



## Wishmaker

Drop your overclock by 100 MHz and try with Linx or Boinc again.
Change your RAM to 2T and give it another go.
If it passes, up it by 20 MHz and try again.
If that passes, up by 30 MHz and try again.
Up the BCLK until it stops with an error.
When that happens let us know what error you have.
Maybe we have a solution what needs to be increased or decreased


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Drop your overclock by 100 MHz and try with Linx or Boinc again.
> Change your RAM to 2T and give it another go.
> If it passes, up it by 20 MHz and try again.
> If that passes, up by 30 MHz and try again.
> Up the BCLK until it stops with an error.
> When that happens let us know what error you have.
> Maybe we have a solution what needs to be increased or decreased


Well, heres the thing, I increased Vcore from a target of 1.31250 (1.296v full load) to 1.3250 (1.312v full load), and the 3GB 20 round LinX run completed just fine. The mixed ram set I have installed is using timings slightly looser than what was used on the DX58SO, and has plenty of voltage. I've also run enough memory-heavy tests through them to ensure they've come out clean, which includes both OCCT CPU tests. The ram is technically within spec, as its rated for 1600mhz 1T operation at 9-9-9-24 or tighter timings.

To round it all off I did a quick 15-minute Realbench stress run and i got a pass from that as well. No, I dont think the ram is the issue, and the board is not having issues with 200mhz bclock or a 3600mhz QPI link speed. The issue I think lies either in the uncore once again showing how much it hates me (3200mhz @ 1.295v), or the cores being onery about full stability.

It's something I'm going to have to work on once I wake up as I should have gone to bed 3 hours ago, and overclocking while sleep deprived will merely make matters worse.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> What do you guys use for extremely deep stability testing? I've begun using BOINC tasks for deep stress testing, and I've stumbled on 2 errored units (Both CPU). I also did a brief run of LinX earlier, which errored into the second run, yet the run I'm doing right now has gone fine.
> 
> Ugh, this is the part I hate about overclocking: finding that one last nagging little bit of stability.


I use ITB or Prime95 for a few hours. If it passes then I just increase the voltage slightly, about 0.025v, on whatever component it is just to be sure it's stable. RAM can be kind of a pain to find stability though.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, just cleared 8 hours of Realbench, _HOPEFULLY_ its got the stability I want.


----------



## Shaun1991

Hey everyone, just finally upgraded form a 930 to a x5650. I was having all sorts of stability issues at 4.4ghz. Here are my current settings at 4.0ghz with no issues, but haven't tested for efficiency because i would really like to get back to as close to 4.4/4.5 as possible. I am currently under water, with a 240 and a 360 single loop so cooling is not an issue. Please any help or suggestions with my current bios settings to either increase efficiency or bump up the OC. Thanks Everyone!!!

board: Asus Rampage Gene II

AI overclock: Manuel
OC from CPU level up: auto
OC from Memory level up: auot
CPU Ratio setting:22
CPU Turbo Power Limit: disabled

CPU configuration
CPU Ratio Setting:22
C1E Support: disabled
Hardware prefetcher: enable
Adjacent Cache line prefetcher: enable
Intel Virtualization tech:enable
CPU TM Function:disable
Execute Disabled bit:enable
Intel HT Technology: disabled
Active Processor Cores: all
A20M:disabled
Intel Speedstep tech:disabled
Intel Turbo Mode tech: (Not shown if Speedstep disabled)
Intel C-STATE tech:disabled

BCLK frequency:180
PCIE frequency:100
DRAM frequency:auto
UCLK frequency:auto
QPI frequency: auto

Dram timing control
1st iformation: 9-9-9-24
2nd information:2N-57-59-60
3rd information:5-5-16-10-10-11-7-6-4-7-7-4

EPU II phase control: (not shown if CPU Turbo Power Limit Disabled)
Load-line calibration:enable
CPU differential amplitude:800
Extreme OV:enable

Cpu voltage: 1.25
CPU PLL voltag:1.88
QPI-Dram voltage:1.25

IOH voltage:auto
IOH PCIE voltage:auto
ICH voltage:auto
ICH PCIE voltage:auto

DRAM Bus voltage:auto
DRAM REF voltage:auto

CPU spread spectrum: disabled
PCIE spectrum:auto
CPU clock skew:auto
IOH clock skew:auto


----------



## Cyrious

You need more vcore. 1.25v is too low for 4.4ghz. And as counterproductive as it sounds, try lowering CPU PLL below stock. It has been known to help.


----------



## agentx007

@Shaun1991 Start from setting UCLK, QPI and DRAM Frequency manually.


----------



## Shaun1991

What do you suggest for those frequencies?

Does my QPI\DRAM voltage look ok?


----------



## Rollergold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rollergold*
> 
> Well I pulled the trigger and my Xeon 5660 arrived a couple of days ago and been messing around and re-learning the basics (and 32mm chip differences) for X58 OCing. I got her stable @ 4.2ghz, @ 21 Ratio ,200 BCLK and 1.3vcore but been having issues going any further;
> 
> 1. Going any further on BLCK (even by 1) and the board doesn't post. My board's post testing LED's stayed lit up right by the RAM slots so tried loosing up the ram timings a little bit + adding some dram voltage (1.5 to 1.55) but no luck
> 
> 2. Going to 23 Ratio gives me 4.6ghz but any major load on the whole CPU like a stress test drops the ratio to 21 and back to 4.2ghz. Looks like the 23 ratio might be a turbo mode for just a certain number of cores perhaps ?
> 
> 3. Tried going to 22 Ratio but the board or chip doesn't seem to let me do it. I heard some where else that turning off Hyper Threading and Intel Turbo boost might allow the 22 ratio to work but its not worked so far for me.
> 
> Below is my Mobo & Memory model, CPU Info from CPUZ and my OC settings, if anyone here has any suggestions on going further that would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard Model: ASUS P6X58-E-WS w/Bios 0301 version
> Memory 2x 8GB DDR3 1600 Corsair Vengeance sticks, Model CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10. (had a 3rd one but it died recently)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPUZ CPU Info:
> 
> 
> BIOS/OC Settings:


Been watching and looking around on this giant thread and been having trouble getting past 21 multiplier.

Seems like if I put the bclock back on auto I get Intel Speedstep and Intel Turbo Mode settings to show up and with those disabled along with the CStates I can get all the cores to run @ 23 multiplier no matter the load, but if I change the block from auto for any reason I still see the Speedstep setting but the Turbo Mode setting goes away (along 23 multiplier under load)

I even tried disabling Speed Step + Turbo Mode, saved, loaded in to Windows, made sure it was on the 23 multiplier all the time, restarted back to the BIOS and cranked the bclock back up (off of auto), saved and went back in to windows and the 23 multiplier only stayed during idle or light loads







Any advise on getting the 23 multiplier to stick (even under load) on these 2nd gen Asus X58 board?


----------



## theister

you have to disable CPU TM Function and the c3/c6 states and the turbo function to set the 23 multi manual (if your board/bios is able to do so). on my asus p6x58-e it was no problem.


----------



## Rollergold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> you have to disable CPU TM Function and the c3/c6 states and the turbo function to set the 23 multi manual (if your board/bios is able to do so). on my asus p6x58-e it was no problem.


I got it to work but I had to enable (not disable) Intel Speed Step, Intel Turbo and High TDP Turbo but leave The Cstates, and CPU TM Function off for it to work










I don't get it but I'll take it, @ 4.413ghz now and looking for 4.5ghz now


----------



## 99belle99

Is it worth getting a Ryzen build over my X5660 @4.2GHz? I know if I was to go for the R7 1700 the multicore is a lot better but single core scores of synthetic tests cinebench in particular have it at 30-35 points above my current chip.

Most new games take advantage of multicore chips now so my Xeon with its hexacore is still a worthy contender. In my head it is not worth the upgrade so I was wondering if anyone who was on this x58 platform and made the switch do they notice any difference. I just game from time to time and browse the internet. So no heavy work loads.


----------



## Cyants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Is it worth getting a Ryzen build over my X5660 @4.2GHz? I know if I was to go for the R7 1700 the multicore is a lot better but single core scores of synthetic tests cinebench in particular have it at 30-35 points above my current chip.
> 
> Most new games take advantage of multicore chips now so my Xeon with its hexacore is still a worthy contender. In my head it is not worth the upgrade so I was wondering if anyone who was on this x58 platform and made the switch do they notice any difference. I just game from time to time and browse the internet. So no heavy work loads.


I will let you know soon enough, receiving my R7 1700 and Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K7 tomorrow. Received my ram yesterday. 2x8GB of Gskill Trident Z 3600 C16 (Samsung B-die)


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Is it worth getting a Ryzen build over my X5660 @4.2GHz? I know if I was to go for the R7 1700 the multicore is a lot better but single core scores of synthetic tests cinebench in particular have it at 30-35 points above my current chip.
> 
> Most new games take advantage of multicore chips now so my Xeon with its hexacore is still a worthy contender. In my head it is not worth the upgrade so I was wondering if anyone who was on this x58 platform and made the switch do they notice any difference. I just game from time to time and browse the internet. So no heavy work loads.


What GPU and monitor? With a mid-range GPU, probably not. Probably worth it with a higher end GPU.


----------



## 99belle99

I have a Asus 144Hz 1440p monitor. And a R9 Fury X GPU and thinking of getting a RX Vega 64.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> I have a Asus 144Hz 1440p monitor. And a R9 Fury X GPU and thinking of getting a RX Vega 64.


Yeah, to get closer to that 144fps a bit more CPU power would definitely help with a Vega level GPU, depending on the game of course.

I'd consider the 8700k too as that's not too far off and has quite an advantage over Ryzen's single thread performance and probably not too far behind in multi thread depending how it clocks, but will likely be more expensive than a 1700.


----------



## 99belle99

I was looking at the 8700k but deep down I would rather give the money to AMD even though I know the intel chip will have better single core performance. I'd say the R7 Ryzen will still have better multicore performance.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> I was looking at the 8700k but deep down I would rather give the money to AMD even though I know the intel chip will have better single core performance. I'd say the R7 Ryzen will still have better multicore performance.


Heh, I know how you feel. If I was going to buy a chip now, it'd probably be ryzen or threadripper, but as it stands at 4ghz can only equal my [email protected] in single thread performance and my workloads don't scale that well to really make it worth the upgrade, maybe zen 2 can clock a bit further.

It just depends how well the 8700k clocks, if it can get to 5ghz as easily as the 7700k then it should be very close to a 1700 at 4ghz.


----------



## Cyants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> I have a Asus 144Hz 1440p monitor. And a R9 Fury X GPU and thinking of getting a RX Vega 64.


Well I do have a Fury X also but monitor is 2560x1080 75Hz Freesync but it could give you a vague idea I guess. Im skipping vega 64 because I am not impressed and frankly Fury X is very much enough for me right now. WIll probably switch on the REAL architechture change, vega is almost nothing more than a die shrinked fury X to get higher clocks no mater what they say...

Not switching CPU for higher FPS because its already high enough even on a first generation i7 in CPU limited scenarios. And in GPU limited scenarios theres almost 0 difference.
I'm switching for higher "lower FPS" plus I like shiny new things so sue me!


----------



## 99belle99

I think you are right about Vega being a die shrinked Fury X. What I don't know is what took them so long to do it.

I am very happy with my X5660 @4.2GHz and my stock Fury X. It's just when new stuff come out I do say I might get that.

So I'm still on the fence upgrade my whole system or just leave it or just get a Vega GPU. Hmm decisions.


----------



## panosxidis

Guys sorry for my english!!

Now i have X99 Asus rampage v 5960x 8cores 32gb ram ddr4

but

X58 is the best platform, Before I go Χ99 my x58 is

i7 980x 4.5ghz
Gygabyte x58a-oc
24gb ram dominator gt

this chipset
Is still alive and it will still be very possible to shed the 6700
It's going to be a lot of systems


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> i7 980x 4.5ghz
> Gygabyte x58a-oc
> 24gb ram dominator gt


Nice old school gear!


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panosxidis*
> 
> i7 980x 4.5ghz
> Gygabyte x58a-oc
> 24gb ram dominator gt


Man IIRC Corsair used to sell some of the Dominator GT kits at speeds of 1866 and CL6. They had some sick low timing DDR3 back in the day but for whatever reason that stuff disappeared and the latency of DDR3 on the high end stuff just got higher.


----------



## Knoxx29

Hi everyone.

Long time since my last post ( *11.07.2016* )

As many of you know i owned and still own my first SR-2 Classified Machine with 2 x Xeon X5677 OC'ed at 4.5GHz., 4 months after my last post I bought a second SR-2 Classified, this second SR-2 Machine is running with 2 x Xeon X5675 OC'ed at 4.5GHz.

Maybe you will ask me why i built a second SR-2 Machine?

Well, as many of you i am a truly X58 Xeon enthusiast, the Xeons CPU and the SR-2 Classified Motherboards are my hobby, my goal is to have at least 5 X58 Machines with SR-2 motherboards, i have became, a collector.

Now i'm back with a new X58 Machine but this time i wont be using a SR-2 Classified but instead a X58 Classified 3 Motherboard with a Xeon X5690, my other two SR-2 Machines are Aircooled and the new one will be Watercooled with a Waterchiller.

Here are some pics:











*Ram:* G.Skill F3-2133C9D-8GXL (2133MHz, CL9) DDR3-RAM



*Waterblock:* EK Supremacy Evo



I will add a post of the CPU and Waterblock when it arrives.

Pic of my Waterchiller and my Gaming Machine running a 7700K OC'ed at 5.0GHz + Asus ROG Maximus VIII Extreme and Evga Geforce GTX 1080 Classified


----------



## bill1024

Nice collection.
I have an EVGA Classified3 with a w3680 CPU, love this board.
Selling for big $$ on ebay, these boards are hard to come by.
Good luck with it.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> Nice collection.
> I have an EVGA Classified3 with a w3680 CPU, love this board.
> Selling for big $$ on ebay, these boards are hard to come by.
> Good luck with it.


Thanks.

I felt lucky enough when i found it on Ebay.
I am aiming for 5.0GHz but all depends on the CPU.


----------



## SkylineGTR34

First plan where to get a Xeon X58 CPU, but then i found a bundle with a I7 980X i cut not resist that. So i replaced my I7 920 with I7 980X. I know its not a xeon, but i think i have some things here you fellow X58 users might want to see can run on X58.

Got GTX 1080 TI and a M.2 NVMe SSD fully working as boot drive on old X58









System spec:

I7 980X @ 4.72 GHz
Noctua NH-D14 cpu cooler
ASUS P6X58D Premium mobo
12 GB corsair DDR3 1600 MHz memory (6 x 2 GB)
Samsung 950 PRO 256 GB M.2 NVMe SSD
Crusial M4 64 GB SSD
SAMSUNG EVO 250 GB SSD
CRUCIAL MX300 275 GB SSD
WD Caviar Black 1 TB HDD
WD AV-GP 2 TB HDD
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC2 GAMING
Thermaltake ToughPower 1500 Watt PSU
Antec Twelve Hundred.
Windows 10 PRO 64 bit


----------



## theister

dude never ever are you cooling this thing @ 4,7ghz @1,55v with a noctua 14 within thermal specs. oO


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> dude never ever are you cooling this thing @ 4,7ghz @1,55v with a noctua 14 within thermal specs. oO


1.55v seems really high for those clocks, my x5670 only needs around 1.4v for 4.6ghz .. I guess if it was 0c ambient or something it may not throttle.


----------



## biZuil

Anyone know how to deal with CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT BSOD? I've tried disabling C-states, and upping voltage as basic starts but i cant seem to shake the error :B


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Anyone know how to deal with CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT BSOD? I've tried disabling C-states, and upping voltage as basic starts but i cant seem to shake the error :B


I think that's usually related to the memory or uncore. Try a bit higher VTT/Uncore voltage. If that doesn't help you may want to try to run memtest86.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Anyone know how to deal with CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT BSOD? I've tried disabling C-states, and upping voltage as basic starts but i cant seem to shake the error :B


I know i have not posted in a long time but feeling a bit (homesick I guess) I miss OCN, but it is late and wanted to answer this. Most likely your OC is too high for your CPU, I did not read back into the posts any but what are you OC'ing to? voltages and whatnot, could help other help you better. This error is normally do to an unstable core or bad memory lane and if stock having this issue is not a good sign. Have you run fsc /scannow and other checks to see if your OS has gotten a bit messed up from bad shutdowns?

EDIT*** Also good advice from windows forums if you think it is a driver issue

Download and run Minitoolbox from http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/minitoolbox/

Run the tool and only select the following tick boxes.

-List last 10 Event viewer errors
-List installed programs
-List devices
-List users, partition and memory size

Also (Speccy) program is also helpful if you are not sure of your hardware, and running Memtest86+ could rule out memory issues. Found that many OC'ers never think their OC on the ram is unstable and X58 boards are finicky when it comes to OC'ing the ram


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I know i have not posted in a long time but feeling a bit (homesick I guess) I miss OCN, but it is late and wanted to answer this. Most likely your OC is too high for your CPU, I did not read back into the posts any but what are you OC'ing to? voltages and whatnot, could help other help you better. This error is normally do to an unstable core or bad memory lane and if stock having this issue is not a good sign. Have you run fsc /scannow and other checks to see if your OS has gotten a bit messed up from bad shutdowns?


So, I had an X5650 in this machine before running 4.4 with 4.6 turbo, i swapped it out a few weeks ago for an x5675 ( more multi's). I only ran the X5675 @ 4.2ghz with 1.3v for the past few weeks. Yesterday i started pushing the clock to 4.6 @ 1.4v. Thats when the clock watchdog started happening. I went up to 1.44v but it didnt solve anything. All my other Settings are the same as my 4.2ghz OC. I think you're right about the oc just simply being too high fo my cpu, which kinda sucks. I think i might pop the X5650 back in here soon :B.


----------



## Cyrious

What kind of cooling would you guys recommend for a 4.4-4.6ghz overclock anyways? I've got mine under an H50 push/pull, but some cores still reach 85C when doing Prime95, and this is at 4ghz ~1.3v


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> I think you're right about the oc just simply being too high fo my cpu, which kinda sucks..


It cant be possible that 4.6GHz it is too much for a X5675, the thing is that your CPU it is not a good Overclockable one.


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> What kind of cooling would you guys recommend for a 4.4-4.6ghz overclock anyways? I've got mine under an H50 push/pull, but some cores still reach 85C when doing Prime95, and this is at 4ghz ~1.3v


I've got a thermaltake 360mm, cores still creap to 80c during heavy tasks like rendering :B
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> It cant be possible that 4.6GHz it is too much for a X5675, the thing is that your CPU it is not a good Overclockable one.


Thats what i was saying, my particular X5675 just sucks at OCing, because my X5650 could hit 4.6ghz and even 4.8 without much problems :L


----------



## prophetd7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> What kind of cooling would you guys recommend for a 4.4-4.6ghz overclock anyways? I've got mine under an H50 push/pull, but some cores still reach 85C when doing Prime95, and this is at 4ghz ~1.3v


Maybe I'm mistaken, but that looks a bit hot for 120mm AIO... My X5650 @4.2GHz [22x190] 1.34v runs under 85c, it peaks by hottest core to 85c, and that is with air cooling thermaltake silent frio 14 and my voltage is higher... I also use prime95 to stress cpu... I'll probably get some 240mm AIO to push it further, would that be enough or should I go for 360mm... after seeing this I'm not sure?


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> I've got a thermaltake 360mm, cores still creap to 80c during heavy tasks like rendering :B
> Thats what i was saying, my particular X5675 just sucks at OCing, because my X5650 could hit 4.6ghz and even 4.8 without much problems :L


Yeap, it really sucks.

My X5675 at 4.5GHz needs 1.34V, at 4.7GHz needs 1.365V, beyond that i haven't tried.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> What kind of cooling would you guys recommend for a 4.4-4.6ghz overclock anyways? I've got mine under an H50 push/pull, but some cores still reach 85C when doing Prime95, and this is at 4ghz ~1.3v


Now my question is: is that a Gaming Machine?, is the answer is yes tell me if any of the cores reach 85C when Gaming.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophetd7*
> 
> Maybe I'm mistaken, but that looks a bit hot for 120mm AIO...


You are not mistaken, it is hot, 2 x X5675 at 4.5GHz 1.34V cooled with *Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2* temps never went above 75C while running prime95.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Now my question is: is that a Gaming Machine?, is the answer is yes tell me if any of the cores reach 85C when Gaming.


No. It has the capacity (4ghz hex Xeon and a GTX 470 is still somewhat respectable), but its intended purpose is to mainly be a testing/distributed computing rig. Non-gaming CPU loads see high 60s to mid 70s depending on the load and core in question.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophetd7*
> 
> Maybe I'm mistaken, but that looks a bit hot for 120mm AIO... My X5650 @4.2GHz [22x190] 1.34v runs under 85c, it peaks by hottest core to 85c, and that is with air cooling thermaltake silent frio 14 and my voltage is higher... I also use prime95 to stress cpu... I'll probably get some 240mm AIO to push it further, would that be enough or should I go for 360mm... after seeing this I'm not sure?


Its why I'm asking. The second fan though really did help a huge amount (15C easily), and it has a thermal sensor thats in the airstream so the hotter the exhaust gets the faster it goes, but its not built for the purpose of running on a rad.


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Yeap, it really sucks.
> 
> My X5675 at 4.5GHz needs 1.34V, at 4.7GHz needs 1.365V, beyond that i haven't tried.


We should trade CPU's :b
I put the X5650 back in for now 4.6 and no clock watchdog i guess i should be happy even if the voltage is a little higher :N


----------



## prophetd7

Quote:


>


Very sweet setup, I would love to get my hands on one of those SR2...
And yea those Arctic's are bigger than my TT Frio...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Its why I'm asking. The second fan though really did help a huge amount (15C easily), and it has a thermal sensor thats in the airstream so the hotter the exhaust gets the faster it goes, but its not built for the purpose of running on a rad.


I would expect that H50 has ~10c lower than you are getting now, closer to one of those artic freezer than to my tt frio...


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophetd7*
> 
> I would expect that H50 has ~10c lower than you are getting now, closer to one of those artic freezer than to my tt frio...


Let me get it warmed up and into the hotter prime95 loads. If anyone has a recommended prime95 setting for maximum heat output please post em so I can make it cook.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Let me get it warmed up and into the hotter prime95 loads. If anyone has a recommended prime95 setting for maximum heat output please post em so I can make it cook.


I use Large FFT ( Maximum heat )


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> I use Large FFT ( Maximum heat )


well, I'm doing large in-place right now. The first test was 448k and sat happily at around 70-78C. The 128k right after it saw an across the board jump by 3C.

Edit: Went and started a custom run with small FFTs. The 40k FFT size is producing temperatures in the 84-86C range on the hottest core. Gimme a second to log-in on that machine and I'll post the temperature screenshot.


----------



## Cyrious

Here, these are the temps i get with the smaller FFTs.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> 
> Here, these are the temps i get with the smaller FFTs.


Where are those with large FFT?


----------



## Zaor

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rZscAgG4Ec

This video is kinda shocking.I thought that the LGA 1366 didn't benefit from high ram speed,the fps difference is big and the x5650 isn't clocked insanely high either.It is a combination obviously but i don't get that kind of fps in gta v with a 4.3 ghz and 980ti.


----------



## tbob22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rZscAgG4Ec
> 
> This video is kinda shocking.I thought that the LGA 1366 didn't benefit from high ram speed,the fps difference is big and the x5650 isn't clocked insanely high either.It is a combination obviously but i don't get that kind of fps in gta v with a 4.3 ghz and 980ti.


I've seen that video, it is obviously biased toward the x5650. I mean for starters, 4.5ghz on a x5650 is pretty high, the 1600 should be at 3.9-4ghz for a more fair comparison, 2400mhz on Ryzen is also pretty terrible while 2000mhz on x58 is at the upper limits. But I have a feeling that they were using a completely different GPU all together to make the x5650 look better.

Edit:
Ha ha, this one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLJk43eeSCQ

GPU on Ryzen at ~1481mhz, but on the x5650 it's at ~2076mhz, could be a CPU bottleneck I guess, but the GPU memory speeds are also different. Either way, it's a poor comparison.


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rZscAgG4Ec
> 
> This video is kinda shocking.I thought that the LGA 1366 didn't benefit from high ram speed,the fps difference is big and the x5650 isn't clocked insanely high either.It is a combination obviously but i don't get that kind of fps in gta v with a 4.3 ghz and 980ti.


That looks like 2 completely different GPU's. Definitely a sensationalist comparison... :b

On another note, i slotted my x5675 back in, and to my surprise clock watchdog error is gone. Maybe it was seated badly or the cooler was too tight. :B either way im happily trucking along at 4.6ghz 1.4v


----------



## Knoxx29

Finally


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Where are those with large FFT?


Large FFTs and other workloads typically see 77-78C on the hottest core, 74-75 on the cooler 3, and low 70s to high 60s for the coolest cores.


----------



## Cyrious

Bigger question, mainly aimed at those who own boards from the Gigabyte X58A line: Are the motherboard voltage sensors for things like the 12v input to be trusted for their accuracy?

I ask because when idling my board reads 12.556v, and at full load reads 12.112v. I have a digital multimeter and it read 12.25v idle and 12.02v load. Should I ignore the board sensors?


----------



## Knoxx29

I was looking for some screenshot of my X5675's but didn't find it, they have to be in some of my HDD's, however i found a screenshot of my X5677's.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Gigabyte X58A line: Are the motherboard voltage sensors for things like the 12v input to be trusted for their accuracy?
> 
> I ask because when idling my board reads 12.556v, and at full load reads 12.112v. I have a digital multimeter and it read 12.25v idle and 12.02v load. Should I ignore the board sensors?


There are no on-board sensors more accurate than multimeter.


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Bigger question, mainly aimed at those who own boards from the Gigabyte X58A line: Are the motherboard voltage sensors for things like the 12v input to be trusted for their accuracy?
> 
> I ask because when idling my board reads 12.556v, and at full load reads 12.112v. I have a digital multimeter and it read 12.25v idle and 12.02v load. Should I ignore the board sensors?


They are not accurate but could be used to check for PSU behavior if it's supplied voltage drop/fluctuate too much!








Mine show higher on 12V and lower on 5V line


----------



## theister

hey,

i have problems with a gtx 1060 and x58 and even x79.

first blackscreen boot --> fixed by disabling VT-TECH.

But within Windows i only got blackscreens on both systems. the card is installed correctly within windows and gpu-z readings are all ok.

as some of you may had some problems with 1080tis, is there a way to fix?


----------



## shadowrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> hey,
> 
> i have problems with a gtx 1060 and x58 and even x79.
> 
> first blackscreen boot --> fixed by disabling VT-TECH.
> 
> But within Windows i only got blackscreens on both systems. the card is installed correctly within windows and gpu-z readings are all ok.
> 
> as some of you may had some problems with 1080tis, is there a way to fix?


The 1080ti problems with x58s was from the 1080ti needing UEFI bios afaik. The workaround was using something like installing linux then at boot just selecting windows at the os select screen.

As for your 1060 problem, I've had a 1070 since launch and no problems whatsoever, not even needing UEFI bios. The fact that your 1060 had problems with x58 and x79 systems leads me to suspect it's a faulty gpu. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## theister

this is what i would think too cause x79 is UEFI. But sadly the forums are full with people having same troubles with 1xxx cards and x79.

so i do not think is has to be a faulty card. sadly i am not able to test it right now with a more modern chipset.


----------



## EMUracing

No problems with my 1060 and x58 here... any debris on the connector, or power plug?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> this is what i would think too cause x79 is UEFI. But sadly the forums are full with people having same troubles with 1xxx cards and x79.
> 
> so i do not think is has to be a faulty card. sadly i am not able to test it right now with a more modern chipset.


My 1080 and 1080ti work fine on my x79 EVGA Classified and Asus Sabertooth


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazeswift*
> 
> Try turning on Asus Express Gate in Bios. I had to enable it in order to get my pc to boot after upgrading to a Ti


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> hey,
> 
> i have problems with a gtx 1060 and x58 and even x79.
> 
> first blackscreen boot --> fixed by disabling VT-TECH.
> 
> But within Windows i only got blackscreens on both systems. the card is installed correctly within windows and gpu-z readings are all ok.
> 
> as some of you may had some problems with 1080tis, is there a way to fix?


Hopefully it's helpful!


----------



## Rollergold

Never had any issue geting my 1080TI to work on my P6X58-E-WS and Xeon X5660, no messing with any bios settings just pulled out the GTX 680 and slotted in the 1080TI FTW3 and updated to the latest Driver


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rollergold*
> 
> Never had any issue geting my 1080TI to work on my P6X58-E-WS and Xeon X5660, no messing with any bios settings just pulled out the GTX 680 and slotted in the 1080TI FTW3 and updated to the latest Driver


Only problem was display port not booting. But HDMI, no issues.

Asus R3E and Asus Strix 1080ti. Also Titan X Maxwell's DP.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Would using something like Clover EFI bootloader possibly fix the display issues? I'm not home atm so I can't test it on my 970.

My 970 caused my board to beep 3 times a half second before posting if DP was plugged in. The DP works fine in the BIOS and in the Windows boot screen, but stops functioning when the driver loads. All other ports work. I updated the GPU's bios and now it only beeps once when posting, but still has the same no display issue.

I also have a 1080 on the way and worried it might have similar issues.


----------



## agentx007

Clover loads before OS and after BIOS, so if GPU won't even POST - Clover can't do anything.
With Windows OS booting... it might.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Bigger question, mainly aimed at those who own boards from the Gigabyte X58A line: Are the motherboard voltage sensors for things like the 12v input to be trusted for their accuracy?
> 
> I ask because when idling my board reads 12.556v, and at full load reads 12.112v. I have a digital multimeter and it read 12.25v idle and 12.02v load. Should I ignore the board sensors?


5% regulation says the 12V line can read 12.0V, +/- 0.6V. so long as you're not reading voltages way outside of spec I'd advise the "look at the trends" position over caring about the exact voltages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> There are no on-board sensors more accurate than multimeter.


You haven't met many cheap multimeters, have you?

All that said sometimes you know your on-board voltage readout has issues. like my 7870 that has "spikey" min/max readouts that aren't possible.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *u3b3rg33k*
> 
> You haven't met many cheap multimeters, have you?


Nope. I always check users thought about item before I buy it (only cheapskates and rich people, buy the same item twice).
There is no point in buying multimeter which can't measure voltage accurately, or which will stop working within few months of buying it.


----------



## xenkw0n

Just had the 6800k I received as a replacement to my already dead 6800k die on me. ASUS X99 A-II motherboard has to be the culprit.


----------



## xenkw0n

Intel support rep I spoke to definitely knew their stuff and is actually very interested in finding out more specifics surrounding this, asking for links and wanting to follow-up with me later down the line. Anyway, I was initially concerned Intel would be hesitant to send out a new chip yet again but seems they are on board. Also just got off the phone with ASUS for an hour and a half which started at "send in your board for repair" and ended at "we have shipped you a replacement with instructions and a shipping slip to return your defective board." There's no way I'm putting another processor in this specific X99-A II ever again. Hopefully the one they send me doesn't also murder my 3rd 6800k.

I do want to point out that the rep I was initially talking to from ASUS said he looked to see if they had any X99-A II replacement boards and said they had none in stock. After I needed to be transferred to someone who could do something for me and explained the situation a second time, this time getting into more detail about how I'm 99% certain it's the specific motherboard, he looked to see if they had replacements... I thought about stopping him but figured I would see where it ended up... Apparently they DO have replacements on hand. We'll see if it's actually a 'new' board or not once it arrives.

Long live X58.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Good news. 1080 came in and the display port works!









Also finished up my first custom water cooling loop. Temps aren't much different on the CPU coming between this and the H80i. The motherboard temps are much better, VRMs stay under 80C unlike before where they were over 90C.


----------



## Knoxx29

And finally the Evga X58 Classified3 Machine it's running.









Dont pay attention to the cables hanging because the Machine it's not finished yet.

Overclock:



My Goal is 5.0GHz.

For this 5.0GHz challenge the CPU will need a lot of voltage maybe less than 1.5V ( I doubt it ) or maybe more than 1.5V ( I am sure ), however, i am not sure if a 360 Radiator will be enough to keep the CPU cool enough before it could die, any ideas?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> And finally the Evga X58 Classified3 Machine it's running.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont pay attention to the cables hanging because the Machine it's not finished yet.
> 
> Overclock:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Goal is 5.0GHz.
> 
> For this 5.0GHz challenge the CPU will need a lot of voltage maybe less than 1.5V ( I doubt it ) or maybe more than 1.5V ( I am sure ), however, i am not sure if a 360 Radiator will be enough to keep the CPU cool enough before it could die, any ideas?


I wish you luck, my Classified3 hates overclocking Xeon's, pretty much falls flat on it's face @ 4.5GHz (200+ BCLK).

Voltage highly depends on the chip, yours does look pretty good so <1.5V may be possible. My X5650 needed about 1.66V for 4.9GHz on water. It's still good as new too.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I wish you luck, my Classified3 hates overclocking Xeon's, pretty much falls flat on it's face @ 4.5GHz (200+ BCLK).
> 
> Voltage highly depends on the chip, yours does look pretty good so <1.5V may be possible. My X5650 needed about 1.66V for 4.9GHz on water. It's still good as new too.


The second question was if a 360 Rad would be enough or should i build something bigger?


----------



## prophetd7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I wish you luck, my Classified3 hates overclocking Xeon's, pretty much falls flat on it's face @ 4.5GHz (200+ BCLK).
> 
> Voltage highly depends on the chip, yours does look pretty good so <1.5V may be possible. My X5650 needed about 1.66V for 4.9GHz on water. It's still good as new too.


What do you use for cooling, custom loop? 360 rad or more? What are the temps on full load?


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophetd7*
> 
> What do you use for cooling, custom loop? 360 rad or more? What are the temps on full load?


Wss the question for me


----------



## DR4G00N

A 280mm aio is what I used. Not sure on temps, it was used for benchmarking so I never really checked. It didn't throttle or anything so I didn't care.







Ran like that for a year and it still runs 4.2 @ 1.35V which is what it did on day one.


----------



## prophetd7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Wss the question for me


Nope question was for DR4G00N...
because he said that he is using water and I'm having the same dilemma as you will a 360 rad suffice for higher voltage and OC,

but you can answer as well, and share the results with that artic freezer as well


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophetd7*
> 
> Nope question was for DR4G00N...
> because he said that he is using water and I'm having the same dilemma as you will a 360 rad suffice for higher voltage and OC,
> 
> but you can answer as well, and share the results with that artic freezer as well


Arctic Freezer Extreme Rev.2

Here you can see the results.



In full load max temps are 75c/78c

I asked about the 360 Rad just for the simple fact that i have a brand new one lying around since last year.

Here you can see that i use a Waterchiller.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/12490#post_26317557

My idea was to loop both Machines ( Main Machine and X58 Machine ) the Waterchiller can cool the water up to -2c.


----------



## prophetd7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> I asked about the 360 Rad just for the simple fact that i have a brand new one lying around since last year.
> 
> Here you can see that i use a Waterchiller.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/12490#post_26317557
> 
> My idea was to loop both Machines ( Main Machine and X58 Machine ) the Waterchiller can cool the water up to -2c.


Well that sounds pretty interesting, if you already have the rads and everything why don't you set it up and stress it, I would really like to see the results









I paid my X5650, P6T Deluxe V2, 12GB RAM and TT Frio Silent 14 ~$130 so my dilemma is if I keep it as budget build or should I invest in AIO 360, that will probably cost as much as all that parts combined... but I would like to push it further than 4GHz ...


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophetd7*
> 
> Well that sounds pretty interesting, if you already have the rads and everything why don't you set it up and stress it, I would really like to see the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid my X5650, P6T Deluxe V2, 12GB RAM and TT Frio Silent 14 ~$130 so my dilemma is if I keep it as budget build or should I invest in AIO 360, that will probably cost as much as all that parts combined... but I would like to push it further than 4GHz ...


A Waterchiller doesn't require fans or Rad, the tubes goes directly from the Waterchiller to the CPU block or whatever you are cooling and then back to the Waterchiller, the Rad i was talking about was just in case i had decided to build a Watercooling System just for the X58 Machine. Right now where i live we have a max of 18c/20c during the day and 13c during the night and in 2 or 3 weeks temp should drop at least 10c that's why i would like to wait because the lower the temps and less risk of condensation because i want to go for that 5.0GHz cooling the water to at least 5c.


----------



## prophetd7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> A Waterchiller doesn't require fans or Rad, the tubes goes directly from the Waterchiller to the CPU block or whatever you are cooling and then back to the Waterchiller, the Rad i was talking about was just in case i had decided to build a Watercooling System just for the X58 Machine. Right now where i live we have a max of 18c/20c during the day and 13c during the night and in 2 or 3 weeks temp should drop at least 10c that's why i would like to wait because the lower the temps and less risk of condensation because i want to go for that 5.0GHz cooling the water to at least 5c.


yea it makes sense, why would you need rad to dissipate heat when waterchiller is doing that ... I was referring just on water cooling loop side of things, I would like to see 360 rad cooling a highly OC Westmere EP @1.5vCore ...


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophetd7*
> 
> yea it makes sense, why would you need rad to dissipate heat when waterchiller is doing that ...


I don't need it, let's say it was a curiosity.

and one more thing, someone i know in another Forum told me this:

One would think Knoxx29

Would use the 360 Rad and the Chiller for maximum cooling capability
but then again i do Believe the chiller is looped to the Other system(s) and that would be a plumbers nightmare

Keep us updated







( i do Believe polish Plumbers offer the best Service and competitive Rates in Germany)

I guess he is right:







or maybe i am a little too lazy


----------



## FlawleZ

I'd love to see a stable 24/7 5Ghz out of a Westmere chip but I think the chips capable of that clock speed on all cores at full load are certainly in the minority. Maybe if you disable HT you might have better results.



This was about as far as i could push my X5675 on my H100i with cool ambient temps. Even more voltage didnt help stability despite temps not being a problem (never even reached 80C). It would be nice if the intel chips scaled with cold like the AMD chips did. Was able to finish some benchmarks at 4.7Ghz on a Phenom II 980 BE on air by just setting up the box outside in the winter ?


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I'd love to see a stable 24/7 5Ghz out of a Westmere chip but I think the chips capable of that clock speed on all cores at full load are certainly in the minority. Maybe if you disable HT you might have better results


This Machine have been built for Overclock, benchmark and test and not for 24/7.


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> This Machine have been built for Overclock, benchmark and test and not for 24/7.


Why not if it's capable of doing all of those ? I mean, I understand some people like to play with their machines to achieve max performance. Nevertheless, anyone can find a sweet spot near that max and have their machine working 24/7. There's nothing wrong with that. In fact, that's the most intelligent thing you can do after going through the whole OC process.

Cheer,
croky


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croky*
> 
> Why not if it's capable of doing all of those ? I mean, I understand some people like to play with their machines to achieve max performance. Nevertheless, anyone can find a sweet spot near that max and have their machine working 24/7. There's nothing wrong with that. In fact, that's the most intelligent thing you can do after going through the whole OC process.
> 
> Cheer,
> croky


So far is capable of doing what i wanted, it is OC'ed at 4.5GHz stable and i am very happy with that achievement, of course my Goal is to achieve 5.0GHz but i am still waiting for a few things i have ordered ( Waterblock, fittings etc etc ), it is not a 24/7 Machine because i have my Gaming Machine for that.


----------



## asiki

Hi All,
Signing in to the Club!








Xeon X5675 at 4.3GHz (25x172)
vcore = 1.31v
qpivtt = 1.25v
Air cooling - a cheap but fine Arctic Freezer 13

By the occassion, a question. Temps are fine (approx. 40*C in idle, 60-70*C in gaming) until I run Prime95: then I have 68*C on CPU (which is fine) and 86*C on the hottest core - not too much?
Cheers


----------



## ssjmilos

I have tried everything but i gotta ask if anyone knows here. I have a w3680 on 4ghz and prime passes on a low 1.26v but if i dont up it on 1.34v on cpu 1.35 on qpi i have a crackling sound that doesnt show from the start it happens sometime after 15 min sometimes after couple of hours. I got an x-fi titanium but that didnt help. It doesn't matter if its headphones or speakers. I would really appreciate if someone knows how to fix this or do i have to keep this voltages. Thanks in advance.


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asiki*
> 
> Hi All,
> Signing in to the Club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xeon X5675 at 4.3GHz (25x172)
> vcore = 1.31v
> qpivtt = 1.25v
> Air cooling - a cheap but fine Arctic Freezer 13
> 
> By the occassion, a question. Temps are fine (approx. 40*C in idle, 60-70*C in gaming) until I run Prime95: then I have 68*C on CPU (which is fine) and 86*C on the hottest core - not too much?
> Cheers


You're hitting the limits with your current cooling solution but i guess you're ok. I see almost the same numbers (80+ in one of the cores and bellow 70 cpu overall) with prime 95 in my system: Xeon E5640 @ 4.2Ghz with a cooler master evo 212 push/pull.

Cheers


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssjmilos*
> 
> I have tried everything but i gotta ask if anyone knows here. I have a w3680 on 4ghz and prime passes on a low 1.26v but if i dont up it on 1.34v on cpu 1.35 on qpi i have a crackling sound that doesnt show from the start it happens sometime after 15 min sometimes after couple of hours. I got an x-fi titanium but that didnt help. It doesn't matter if its headphones or speakers. I would really appreciate if someone knows how to fix this or do i have to keep this voltages. Thanks in advance.


That's a hard one because there might be other multiple reasons as why this happens. Can you confirm none of this happens when the system is not overclocked ? Meanwhile, I did a quick search on google regarding your issue and there are tons of people complaining about that piece of hardware. Creative and their drivers are the main reason. One ootb solution I found was to disable Microphone FP in the mixer but there are tons of other fixes. Not sure if that will help you though ...

Cheers


----------



## Wishmaker

I managed to find the culprit for my random BSODS








I was blaming the poor x58 platform and my G-SKILL RAM.
A few weeks ago i did not install a certain driver after a fresh OS install
I gamed and benched my machine hard since then and no BSOD.

I installed the driver again 1 week ago and I had two freezes due to a BSOD.
The mini-dumps captured it.

THE CREATIVE X-FI Titanium PCI-E (non HD) DRIVER is messing with my stability!
So now I have it on cos i need the creative media center for better control ...

I am sorry XEON, I blamed you for the BSOD.
I will make it up to you by trying to bench at 4750 tonight


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I managed to find the culprit for my random BSODS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was blaming the poor x58 platform and my G-SKILL RAM.
> A few weeks ago i did not install a certain driver after a fresh OS install
> I gamed and benched my machine hard since then and no BSOD.
> 
> I installed the driver again 1 week ago and I had two freezes due to a BSOD.
> The mini-dumps captured it.
> 
> THE CREATIVE X-FI Titanium PCI-E (non HD) DRIVER is messing with my stability!
> So now I have it on cos i need the creative media center for better control ...
> 
> I am sorry XEON, I blamed you for the BSOD.
> I will make it up to you by trying to bench at 4750 tonight


Creative drivers ... sucking since 1997. Just posted, seconds ago, a reply regarding a problem with the same sound card. I bet you're right about your evaluation.

Cheers


----------



## ssjmilos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croky*
> 
> That's a hard one because there might be other multiple reasons as why this happens. Can you confirm none of this happens when the system is not overclocked ? Meanwhile, I did a quick search on google regarding your issue and there are tons of people complaining about that piece of hardware. Creative and their drivers are the main reason. One ootb solution I found was to disable Microphone FP in the mixer but there are tons of other fixes. Not sure if that will help you though ...
> 
> Cheers


On stock everything is fine. It happens on the realtek too. I disabled the microphone FP cause of when its enabled the hissing is constant. This happens random, i checked latencymon and dpclat and everything is fine. Just wanted to know if anyone else had a similar problem. I googled everything about it and did everything. Latest BIOS, drivers bla bla. If anyone had this problem and solved it pls tell how, if not then i'll just save money for the x79 or x99 platform, but still don't want to cause this machine has grown close to my heart and don't want to change it if i don't have to.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croky*
> 
> Creative drivers ... sucking since 1997. Just posted, seconds ago, a reply regarding a problem with the same sound card. I bet you're right about your evaluation.
> 
> Cheers


I think i can drop some of voltages now because they were not the culprit for my BSODS.
Brb, while i squeeze some more hertz out of ma chip


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I think i can drop some of voltages now because they were not the culprit for my BSODS.
> Brb, while i squeeze some more hertz out of ma chip


That 's the right approach IMHO. I did the same after testing a SATA3 PCIe card I bought the last month. I mean, I had to up the voltage just a little bit to keep the system stable but, as I wasn't going to use the card right away, I took it out and lowered the voltage to the previous value.

edit: btw, this is common with OCed setups (X58 in particular) and many people forget about upping the NB voltage when inserting a new PCIe card to the system. That is if the card is connected to the NB (or QPI in this case). Meaning, all of the x4, x8 and x16 sockets in X58 systems. x1 sockets are usually connected to the SB.

Cheers


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssjmilos*
> 
> On stock everything is fine. It happens on the realtek too. I disabled the microphone FP cause of when its enabled the hissing is constant. This happens random, i checked latencymon and dpclat and everything is fine. Just wanted to know if anyone else had a similar problem. I googled everything about it and did everything. Latest BIOS, drivers bla bla. If anyone had this problem and solved it pls tell how, if not then i'll just save money for the x79 or x99 platform, but still don't want to cause this machine has grown close to my heart and don't want to change it if i don't have to.


Try changing spread spectrum value and try again. If there are other technologies in your BIOS dealing with signal control, like load line calibration (LLC), then try messing around with those. Finally, and if everything fails, try removing the motherboard and test it outside your case. While you're at this, try another PSU.

My two cents.

Cheers


----------



## ssjmilos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croky*
> 
> Try changing spread spectrum value and try again. If there are other technologies in your BIOS dealing with signal control, like load line calibration (LLC), then try messing around with those. Finally, and if everything fails, try removing the motherboard and test it outside your case. While you're at this, try another PSU.
> 
> My two cents.
> 
> Cheers


I changed almost everything else(upgraded the cpu, vga, ram psu, case, cooling), motherboard remained cause you can't get easy an x58 here where i live. Tried llc in all modes, normal, auto, lvl1, lvl2. Spectrum is disabled haven't tried with enabled thou. WIll try and maybe something


----------



## Wishmaker

That moment when you bench hard ...and you get a BSOD with 'bad pool header'.
You change all your settings again ... you bench, you test and another one.
Then you realize that CPU-Z is giving you a BAD POOL HEADER!
So now I gotta start all over with my settings and not use CPU-Z while I bench!


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssjmilos*
> 
> I changed almost everything else(upgraded the cpu, vga, ram psu, case, cooling), motherboard remained cause you can't get easy an x58 here where i live. Tried llc in all modes, normal, auto, lvl1, lvl2. Spectrum is disabled haven't tried with enabled thou. WIll try and maybe something


Are you using front case connectors, or integrated io? Do you have front panel connectors plugged in? If so, try unplugging them.


----------



## ssjmilos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMUracing*
> 
> Are you using front case connectors, or integrated io? Do you have front panel connectors plugged in? If so, try unplugging them.


Have 2 but i tried that already unpluged to the basic level just motherboard, it turns out that the problem was the c savings state when it changes the frequency and voltage. I wanted to have low power savings with oc but i guess that is not possible, but not much of a problem anyway temps are 2-3 degrees more than ambient at idle and tops 57 for the hottest core. Now its running on 4Ghz on 1.26V run prime all night no problems guess h110 is good as it is as cool . Anyway thanks for the help guys really appreciate.


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssjmilos*
> 
> Have 2 but i tried that already unpluged to the basic level just motherboard, it turns out that the problem was the c savings state when it changes the frequency and voltage. I wanted to have low power savings with oc but i guess that is not possible, but not much of a problem anyway temps are 2-3 degrees more than ambient at idle and tops 57 for the hottest core. Now its running on 4Ghz on 1.26V run prime all night no problems guess h110 is good as it is as cool . Anyway thanks for the help guys really appreciate.


glad you got it sorted. I was thinking that if you were using the front panel connector that it could be due to non shielded cables and interference from the vrm coming through.

Nice cool overclock!


----------



## Wishmaker

In my quest to tame the beast, i think i tamed my RAM real good







.
I cannot run my sticks at 1600 MHz anymore







. I need to run them under or I will have a BSOD when benching.
Now you may ask, but dude, what is the issue with that? Well they are rated from factory at 1600 MHz







.

So I was benching like mad yesterday with my ram at 1673 MHz and over 4.6GHz and at run 30 in IBT the unthinkable happened!
12 hours of work ruined by a BSOD which kind of ruined my ram







.

My kit is rated at 1.50V and I was running it at over 1.6. Yesterday I abused it at 1.65v.

My poor xeon is now at 4.3 GHz







!
I lost 2 GFLOPS in IBT!!
How will I live with that???









I need to get those damn balistix and push this chip again!
I benched with it at 1.46 and it had 87 centigrade and still runs like a bat out of hell!


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> In my quest to tame the beast, i think i tamed my RAM real good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I cannot run my sticks at 1600 MHz anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I need to run them under or I will have a BSOD when benching.
> Now you may ask, but dude, what is the issue with that? Well they are rated from factory at 1600 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So I was benching like mad yesterday with my ram at 1673 MHz and over 4.6GHz and at run 30 in IBT the unthinkable happened!
> 12 hours of work ruined by a BSOD which kind of ruined my ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My kit is rated at 1.50V and I was running it at over 1.6. Yesterday I abused it at 1.65v.
> 
> My poor xeon is now at 4.3 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> I lost 2 GFLOPS in IBT!!
> How will I live with that???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get those damn balistix and push this chip again!
> I benched with it at 1.46 and it had 87 centigrade and still runs like a bat out of hell!


I don't know if you damaged the memory, or the memory controller in the cpu... what vtt/QPI voltage were you running?

I've taken generic 1333 ecc 1.5v ddr3 up to 1.8v without issues and run regularly at 1.7v 1850mhz. If you were using more than 1.35v vtt/QPI voltage, the damage may be in the Xeon rather than memory.


----------



## xenkw0n

Yea it's pretty hard to damage memory and the voltages you were running aren't that high for the memory itself.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMUracing*
> 
> what vtt/QPI voltage were you running?
> 
> If you were using more than 1.35v vtt/QPI voltage, the damage may be in the Xeon rather than memory.


Not 100% true, let's say 50%/50%, of course the less VTT voltage you use is better but you can use up to 1.4V and you're still safe, i have used 1.4V on VTT with 1.65V Vcore over a month and my CPU runs perfectly fine.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Not 100% true, let's say 50%/50%, of course the less VTT voltage you use is better but you can use up to 1.4V and you're still safe, i have used 1.4V on VTT with 1.65V Vcore over a month and my CPU runs perfectly fine.


Max Intel spec on the Xeon's is 1.35v but it all depends. 1.4v is very high.


----------



## Wishmaker

I have never exceeded 1.35 on the QPI.
There is also a relationship between QPI voltage and RAM voltage. That was also respected.
It is not the vcore that kills Xeons it is the QPI voltage.
I pushed plenty of vcore even 1.45 when benching at 4.6GHz+

My WHEA BSOD appears when I put my memory back to 1600 or above.
Under 1600 I do not have the error.

Heck, I used a 20 multi and booted with 215 BCLK without any issue.
This was a shocker!
I am annoyed that I do not have the 23 multi to clock higher with lower RAM speed.
Eh, such is life!

My 920 was using 1333 MHz memory which was clocked at over 1400 and at 1.65V.
The vcore on the 920 was 1.41 and even 1.5 on suicide runs.
Chip is still working like a champ.

The XEON is not damaged, i put another 1600 MHz kit in my machine to test and it holds 1670 MHz (Tridents) without any issue.
Seems to be something with RAM or maybe my mobo has a problem from the voltage abuse?
I kind ran 6 hours of IBT yesterday so you can imagine how brutal that might be.

I also noticed that my RAM keeps appearing and disappearing in CPU-Z.
THis was not the case with the latest version.
While BIOS states the right amount of RAM and proper info, CPU-Z is going bonkers.


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Not 100% true, let's say 50%/50%, of course the less VTT voltage you use is better but you can use up to 1.4V and you're still safe, i have used 1.4V on VTT with 1.65V Vcore over a month and my CPU runs perfectly fine.


I have seen multiple conversations about people damaging the memory controllers on the 32nm Xeon with more than 1.35v. There are probably a bunch in this thread as well. The 45nm chips can take more vtt, and need more as well.

While I tend to push some voltages, I stay under 1.35v vtt.


----------



## Cyrious

Do you guys know of any pinout diagram for the LGA 1366 socket that has all of the pins labeled? I need to do some research to see if my W3670 is still functional or not, as the way the DX58SO died it may have damaged the CPU in the clock generation circuitry through the Bclock signal. The only way I can verify this though is if I know which pin in the socket is the clock input pin.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMUracing*
> 
> I have seen multiple conversations about people damaging the memory controllers on the 32nm Xeon with more than 1.35v. There are probably a bunch in this thread as well. The 45nm chips can take more vtt, and need more as well.
> 
> While I tend to push some voltages, I stay under 1.35v vtt.


I seen a lot of people saying this too, I'll stick to that. Maybe just to bench quickly I'll go 1.4v.

@Wishmaker

Ram can take a lot of voltage, I doubt the ram was damaged from pushing 1.65v. I agree on the Ballistic ram, I have been eye balling those babies for a while now, just can't get the nerve to pull the trigger mostly because I already have some Corsair 3x8gb sticks( crappy timings ).


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMUracing*
> 
> I have seen multiple conversations about people damaging the memory controllers on the 32nm Xeon with more than 1.35v. There are probably a bunch in this thread as well. The 45nm chips can take more vtt, and need more as well.
> 
> While I tend to push some voltages, I stay under 1.35v vtt.


Intel says max. is 1,4V for 32nm.
Source : LINK
Key value in IMC to DRAM Voltage is 0,5V. If someone used 1,85V+ on old DDR3 RAM, it could kill CPU even with 1,35V on VTT.
Also :


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Intel's say max. is 1,4V for 32nm.
> Source : LINK
> Key value in IMC to DRAM Voltage is 0,5V. If someone used 1,85V+ on old DDR3 RAM, it could kill CPU even with 1,35V on VTT.
> Also :


The link you posted is for 900 series processors, not Xeon. I'd be interested in seeing if there is different documentation for Xeon than 900 series.

I cannot seem to find the datasheet. Simple ark comparison shows 970 having max vid range of 1.375v, while x5675 having 1.35v, so it could be different between the two.

Also, my understanding is that the 900 series has a minimum qpi multiplier of 2x, while x56xx has minimum of 1.5x. So, there may be more different between the two cores than meets the eye.

If anyone can find the datasheet, that would be good to compare.

I just see a specification update... https://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/specification-updates/xeon-5600-specification-update.pdf

edit, found a link to download the PDF: http://downloadt.advantech.com.cn/ProductFile/PIS/96mpxe-2.4-12m13t1/Product%20-%20Datasheet/96MPXE-2.4-12M13T1_Datasheet20170315091546.pdf

Looks like it is stated that absolute max is 1.4v for Vtt. So, the same value as the 32nm 900 series.


----------



## Wishmaker

I do not understand what is going on ...
Today was a very puzzling day with my computer.
So I took extremely seriously the comments that RAM can take a lot of VOLTAGE and decided to trouble shoot properly.
I am running my ram now at 1619 MHz from under 1600 and have passed 50 very high IBT tests.
That is almost 4 hours of hardcore benching.

The icing on the cake?
I cannot run IBT with my RAM at any setting above 1600 MHz when CPU-Z or HWMONITOR are open.
I get a bad pool error message.
I looked into this message and it is software related not hardware.
I tested each stick of RAM and it is flawless.

So I tried all day long with conservative settings, 1600 MHz, IBT would bad pool on me at run 15. I tried with more QPI more RAM Voltage, more IOH voltage, more VCORE, and still that damn bad pool error. 1600 to 1673 MHz, when I did not get the watch dog or the WHEA error (more QPI) it was the usual BAD POOL. I then got annoyed and uninstalled all my creative drivers and CPU-Z with HW Monitor.

I started my test and benched at 4600 with RAM at 1673 MHz. When my XEON hit 88 centigrade I stopped the benchmark.
I then dropped my Xeon at 4500 MHz with slower RAM and passed 15 IBT but then i got a WHEA.
I increased QPI to 1.34 but did not like my temps i was in the low 80s at 4500.
Now I am running my chip at 4450 with RAM close to 1620 MHz and RAM voltage 1.55 with QPI at 1.31. I passed 50 IBT.
I then install CPU-Z and after run 17, I get a bad pool header!!!!

Seriously, what is happening here?


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMUracing*
> 
> Also, my understanding is that the 900 series has a minimum *qpi multiplier of 2x*, while x56xx has minimum of 1.5x. So, there may be more different between the two cores than meets the eye.


"QPI Multiplier of two" ?
What is that ?
If you think about UnCore to DRAM Frequncy ratio, it's simple :
You need a 32nm CPU for 1.5x ratio (UnCoreRAM), and all 32nm Core i7 900 series are HexCore CPUs.


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> "QPI Multiplier of two" ?
> What is that ?
> If you think about UnCore to DRAM Frequncy ratio, it's simple :
> You need a 32nm CPU for 1.5x ratio (UnCoreRAM), and all 32nm Core i7 900 series are HexCore CPUs.


qpi to dram. Didn't realize the 32nm 900 were 1.5 as well. Thanks for the info.

So, they're basically identical minus the ViD limits. (Xeon .7-1.35v, 900 .8-1.375v)


----------



## xenkw0n

Well the X56xx series Xeon's are also memory multiplier locked at 10x and CPU multiplier locked at a certain level depending on the model. The W36xx series Xeon's are more like the i7-900 32nm chips than the X56xx series. So I would still be hard-pressed to find some peace of mind with that datasheet if overclocking a X56xx series Xeon with more than 1.35v QPI/VTT.


----------



## Cyrious

Can having a uncore voltage slightly too low cause intermittent instability, but not enough to properly pin down? I'm wondering if 1.295v isnt quite enough for a 3200mhz uncore.


----------



## Rollergold

What seems to be the safe upper limit for core voltage for Xeon 56xx chips for long term usage (about 1+ years)? I've looked around and 1.35v seem to pop up quite a bit and that gets me 4.41ghz on my X5660 but I want to get to 4.5 or 4.6ghz and I'm willing to go to 1.4v on the core to get that. Has anyone ran a X56xx Xeon chip at 1.4 volts for over a year?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rollergold*
> 
> What seems to be the safe upper limit for core voltage for Xeon 56xx chips for long term usage (about 1+ years)? I've looked around and 1.35v seem to pop up quite a bit and that gets me 4.41ghz on my X5660 but I want to get to 4.5 or 4.6ghz and I'm willing to go to 1.4v on the core to get that. Has anyone ran a X56xx Xeon chip at 1.4 volts for over a year?


1.4v core is fine. 1.35v max for qpi.


----------



## icecool26

Hello., good day! I just recently bought an x5650 upgrading from a i7 920. My mobo is an MSI Pro E updated to the latest bios. I installed the x5650 and when i powered on my computer everything works fine except that i only have a black screen.

what can i do to fix this?

fixed bad ram.. thanks


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Can having a uncore voltage slightly too low cause intermittent instability, but not enough to properly pin down? I'm wondering if 1.295v isnt quite enough for a 3200mhz uncore.


Mine runs flawlessly with 1.255V @3200 uncore for a month. But I guess it might not reach your requirement for stability since I only stress it with IBT max for 1h. Didn't have a chance to try other stability test cause my mother would kill me if I let my machine on and do nothing with it for hours


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Mine runs flawlessly with 1.255V @3200 uncore for a month. But I guess it might not reach your requirement for stability since I only stress it with IBT max for 1h. Didn't have a chance to try other stability test cause my mother would kill me if I let my machine on and do nothing with it for hours


Well, I'm still trying to sniff out this last little tidbit of instability. Occasionally it would crop up when testing with LinX 6GB, but Prime and IBT would clear as would OCCT's tests. Every now and then a BOINC unit would also fail.

You also have a higher-binned chip than I do, a better PSU, and a proper set of ram. There's alot of things that could be wrong with my setup that is causing that last nagging bit of instability.

EDIT: I seem to have discovered that running LinX 512MB runs a hundred or more times makes for an effective stability test.
EDIT 2: Spoke too soon, but its definitely helping out.
EDIT 3: Huh, not enough Vcore. LinX's transient errors are gone. Seems I need 1.312v core (1.34375 setting in bios) and 1.295v uncore for true stability. Hmmm, 4ghz and I still have a little bit of extra breathing room in terms of temps. I'm debating the merits of turning on turbo and gunning for 4.4ghz (22x200)


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMUracing*
> 
> I have seen multiple conversations about people damaging the memory controllers on the 32nm Xeon with more than 1.35v. There are probably a bunch in this thread as well. The 45nm chips can take more vtt, and need more as well.
> 
> While I tend to push some voltages, I stay under 1.35v vtt.


Yeah, I wouldn't go beyond that as well. Mine is at 1.30v (vtt) and my [email protected] ram is at [email protected] (same timings as 1333). Two things: First, regarding CPU voltage, if you go near or beyond 1.35v then make sure you have LLC enabled. This is not covered in many guides but it's mandatory if you want a stable OC. Second, watch out you ram to uncore ratios. Keep them always between 1.5 to 2 times the ram speed. Many people damage their cpu IMC when they overlook this settings.

Cheers


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croky*
> 
> Yeah, I wouldn't go beyond that as well. Mine is at 1.30v (vtt) and my [email protected] ram is at [email protected] (same timings as 1333). Two things: First, regarding CPU voltage, if you go near or beyond 1.35v then make sure you have LLC enabled. This is not covered in many guides but it's mandatory if you want a stable OC. Second, watch out you ram to uncore ratios. Keep them always between 1.5 to 2 times the ram speed. Many people damage their cpu IMC when they overlook this settings.
> 
> Cheers


I have mixed feelings about LLC settings. Especially when single core turbo is enabled. With LLC enabled, stable at full loads, there can be instability at low loads.

With it disabled, the vcore will rise at idle, but will be lower at load in comparison to LLC enabled when adjusted for stability at lower load.

For optimum configuration, with EIST and C states enabled, I feel is with LLC disabled or at the lowest setting. EIST will lower clocks and voltages at idle, so the cpu will not see much of the higher voltage seen with having LLC disabled at idle. And at low load the voltage will be healthy to run a higher single core turbo.

If running a static speed without EIST, LLC enabled would be better on.


----------



## Cyrious

I got bored, and gunned it for 4.4ghz. Made it, but it was not happy with it, what with the 1.41v and high temperatures. On the plus side, i got it stable enough to complete a Cinebench run.


http://valid.x86.fr/1r1380

And the cinebench run, which much to my irritation I still havent broken 1000 points yet.



Sadly, I have nowhere near enough cooling required to keep it happy at those speeds. The H50 got quite swiftly overwhelmed with 91C on the hottest core. Something to handle with a proper full loop and a better case I think.


----------



## Cyrious

Ugh, still getting transient errors in LinX. Starting to wonder if its an issue with LinX itself.


----------



## nhphuong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMUracing*
> 
> I have mixed feelings about LLC settings. Especially when single core turbo is enabled. With LLC enabled, stable at full loads, there can be instability at low loads.
> 
> With it disabled, the vcore will rise at idle, but will be lower at load in comparison to LLC enabled when adjusted for stability at lower load.
> 
> For optimum configuration, with EIST and C states enabled, I feel is with LLC disabled or at the lowest setting. EIST will lower clocks and voltages at idle, so the cpu will not see much of the higher voltage seen with having LLC disabled at idle. And at low load the voltage will be healthy to run a higher single core turbo.
> 
> If running a static speed without EIST, LLC enabled would be better on.


I have the same feeling about this matter too!


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Ugh, still getting transient errors in LinX. Starting to wonder if its an issue with LinX itself.


I almost went crazy last weekend testing two days non stop!
Save yourself from this, and decide on a frequency.
The difference from 4.3 to 4.5 is 2-3 GFLOPS in LinX / IBT but this is also relative because :

1. When you test standard you get one value.
2. When you put High you get one value.
3. When you use Voltages higher than 1.39V on the Chip IBT/ LinX does not like that.
4. I did a test on my chip 4.3 GHz at 1.37V gave me X GFLOPS. 4.3 GHz at 1.42v gave me x-1.5 GFlops.

What is up with that?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I almost went crazy last weekend testing two days non stop!
> Save yourself from this, and decide on a frequency.
> The difference from 4.3 to 4.5 is 2-3 GFLOPS in LinX / IBT but this is also relative because :
> 
> 1. When you test standard you get one value.
> 2. When you put High you get one value.
> 3. When you use Voltages higher than 1.39V on the Chip IBT/ LinX does not like that.
> 4. I did a test on my chip 4.3 GHz at 1.37V gave me X GFLOPS. 4.3 GHz at 1.42v gave me x-1.5 GFlops.
> 
> What is up with that?


Well, my target is 4ghz with as near 100% stability as possible. 4.4 is way too hot-running on the H50. Prime doesnt see the errors, OCCT doesn't see the errors, Realbench doesnt see the errors, IBT doesn't see the errors. LinX is the only one that does, and I'm starting to wonder if its an issue with the program itself or my OC still isn't 100% there.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Well, my target is 4ghz with as near 100% stability as possible. 4.4 is way too hot-running on the H50. Prime doesnt see the errors, OCCT doesn't see the errors, Realbench doesnt see the errors, IBT doesn't see the errors. LinX is the only one that does, and I'm starting to wonder if its an issue with the program itself or my OC still isn't 100% there.


What you are doing is overkill.
You have proof that the machine is stable with tools abusing the chip in ways daily usage never will.
You then defeat the purpose of IBT and use LinX. You need to drop one tool because they are interchangeable to be honest. LinX must be sending some instructions your machine does not like. Does it crash your chip at stock?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> What you are doing is overkill.
> You have proof that the machine is stable with tools abusing the chip in ways daily usage never will.
> You then defeat the purpose of IBT and use LinX. You need to drop one tool because they are interchangeable to be honest. LinX must be sending some instructions your machine does not like. Does it crash your chip at stock?


I haven't tried LinX at stock. I probably should check that.


----------



## skumrat

Is there any appreciable overclock headroom to be claimed by disabling cores? I'd like to squeeze some more ST out of my 4.36GHz X5650 and figured I could just turn it into a quad core chip. I already have SMT disabled and that did make a 100MHz or so difference.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It will reduce heat, but it would depend if the non disabled cores are better OCers or not.


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skumrat*
> 
> Is there any appreciable overclock headroom to be claimed by disabling cores? I'd like to squeeze some more ST out of my 4.36GHz X5650 and figured I could just turn it into a quad core chip. I already have SMT disabled and that did make a 100MHz or so difference.


You might be onto something... Maybe this an anecdotal evidence but my quad core E5640 overclocks much better than my other build with a six core L5639. My E5640 hits 4.4Ghz with cpu @ 1.34v (~75º @ full load with cm evo 212 push/pull) and QPI @ 1.30 v. I'd say go for it ! If you just want to hit the mark, I'd advise you to start with just one ram module. Then, proceed to insert the other modules one by one and keep and eye on the QPI voltage. Increasing it as needed.

Cheers


----------



## 05remla

I recently up'd the anti from 4.4 to 4.5 by going down a multi and raised the base it's now 180x25 (I have a x5680 and a UD3Rv2 btw) but I'm using 1.4v to to do so. Does this sound right? The voltage that is. The CPU stays under 62* and on idle it's about 40-45*. Also I can't get the uncore above 19x.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 05remla

https://valid.x86.fr/lmrmjv


----------



## Knoxx29

Goal Completed.











Next Goal 6.0GHz


----------



## 05remla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Goal Completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Goal 6.0GHz


What kind of cooling do you use?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05remla*
> 
> What kind of cooling do you use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Waterchiller


----------



## 05remla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *05remla*
> 
> What kind of cooling do you use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Waterchiller
Click to expand...

Nice! What kind of computing do you do? Just curious... Those voltage seem high according to the resources I've been reading.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *05remla*
> 
> Nice! What kind of computing do you do? Just curious... Those voltage seem high according to the resources I've been reading.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That Machine it is just for Overclock/fun/Benchmarks and tests, those voltages are more than ok for that clock speed it is not a 24/7 Machine.

This is an example: http://hwbot.org/submission/2197943_mydog_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5690_5562_mhz

Overclock is the main purpose of this Machine.


----------



## croky

Kudos Knoxx29 ! That's some cool hardware you got there mate !

Cheers


----------



## Knoxx29

Thanks @croky

Here is my i7 920


----------



## 05remla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *05remla*
> 
> Nice! What kind of computing do you do? Just curious... Those voltage seem high according to the resources I've been reading.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That Machine it is just for Overclock/fun/Benchmarks and tests, those voltages are more than ok for that clock speed it is not a 24/7 Machine.
> 
> This is an example: http://hwbot.org/submission/2197943_mydog_cpu_frequency_xeon_x5690_5562_mhz
> 
> Overclock is the main purpose of this Machine.
Click to expand...

Very nice. Thanks for the reply. I love my x58. I bought a dual socket 1366 with 2x x5650s because I wanted more processing power and decided to replace my 4790 (non k) because I was getting fed up with my multi tasking performance and locked down bios. I took a gamble on some older harder (again) for a great price and I'm experiencing better performance (all around- multi tasking, gaming, you name it).

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## EMUracing

Knoxx, great results! That system looks like a lot of fun. My x58 Sabertooth I built on the cheap for some overclocking fun too... Havent had much time to play with it... or my 7700k. Works a pain.

When it gets cold again, I will try to push the limits and run some benchies... but dont think im going to come close to yours at all.

With the price of these Xeons, I wouldnt be afraid to throw a little voltage at it.

I also have an x58 MSI X-Power with a 4ghz 920 CO that I may get a Xeon for to compare how it overclocks. Both are custom loops (built the MSI for the Girlfriend, but she moved cross country so she now has an ITX Skylake i3 on air).










Just need to add a GPU and SSD and its good to go...


----------



## theister

Motivation









4,8ghz


----------



## biZuil

: o what voltages for that 4.8?


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> Motivation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4,8ghz


Next time the screenshot should be taken at full load otherwise i have my doubts.

ONE MORE THING, Cinebench shows 4.42GHz.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Either Cinebench doesn't recognize the turbo frequency or it's disabled.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Either Cinebench doesn't recognize the turbo frequency or it's disabled.


In any case full load screenshot is required


----------



## biZuil

That CPU-Z single score is almost perfectly 4.5% higher than my 4.6ghz CPU-Z bench, so its atleast boosting 1 thread to 4.8.
Also cinebench never shows turbo clocks so its showings 192 x 23 instead of 192 x 25 which is what it does to me :b


----------



## theister

its turbo disabled but using the turbo multi (25) as allcore multi. voltage is 1,46 under load. cinebench does not recognize the turbo multi right if it is set manually as all core multi so it is showing lower frequencies.


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> its turbo disabled but using the turbo multi (25) as allcore multi. voltage is 1,46 under load. cinebench does not recognize the turbo multi right if it is set manually as all core multi so it is showing lower frequencies.


Man ya'll really make me feel like i got a super dud x5675...


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Man ya'll really make me feel like i got a super dud x5675...


If it's any comfort to you I have NEVER gotten anything decent out of the silicon lottery. The i7s i was using struggled to hit 4ghz (920 required HT off to remain stable past 3.8 and was a housefire, 930 could do 4 w/HT stable but it was also super hot running), and the W3670 required 1.34v for 4 w/HT.

It also doesnt help i have crap cooling and crap ram.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> If it's any comfort to you I have NEVER gotten anything decent out of the silicon lottery. The i7s i was using struggled to hit 4ghz (920 required HT off to remain stable past 3.8 and was a housefire, 930 could do 4 w/HT stable but it was also super hot running), and the W3670 required 1.34v for 4 w/HT.
> 
> It also doesnt help i have crap cooling and crap ram.


Grab a ticket stand in line







.
When it comes to lotteries, nobody has 'better' luck.

When I built my x58 rigs, i bought pretty much double of each (cpu, mobo, etc).
I built one for the family and one for myself.
I got a C0 920 and the family got a D0 920.
The C0 was a champ up to 3.8GHz but as soon as I crossed that clock, it was like charting a black hole







.
Things were even more complicated when I saw that the Tomshardware recommended UD3R for 182 euros was so crap i was getting reset loops for no reason.

My C0 needed hours of tweaking to have it stable at 4.0 GHz with ludicrous voltage. I ran the chip at 3.8 GHz at 1.312V. Can you imagine how warm this was compared to the D0? My D0 would need 1.24 for 3.8 GHz and 1.312 for 4.1 GHz with 1.35 needed at 4.25 GHz. My C0 needed 1.37v for 4.0 GHz and 4.1 GHz was in the 1.44V range with 4.2 at 1.5V!!


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> its turbo disabled but using the turbo multi (25) as allcore multi. voltage is 1,46 under load. cinebench does not recognize the turbo multi right if it is set manually as all core multi so it is showing lower frequencies.


I asked because i didn't remember if when i Overclocked my 2 x X5675 ( 4987.80GHz ) on my SR-2 Classified Cinebench was showing the real clock speed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> If it's any comfort to you I have NEVER gotten anything decent out of the silicon lottery. The i7s i was using struggled to hit 4ghz (920 required HT off to remain stable past 3.8 and was a housefire, 930 could do 4 w/HT stable but it was also super hot running), and the W3670 required 1.34v for 4 w/HT.
> 
> It also doesnt help i have crap cooling and crap ram.


Cooling matters when overclocking beyond 4.0GHz+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Grab a ticket stand in line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> When it comes to lotteries, nobody has 'better' luck.
> 
> When I built my x58 rigs, i bought pretty much double of each (cpu, mobo, etc).
> I built one for the family and one for myself.
> I got a C0 920 and the family got a D0 920.
> The C0 was a champ up to 3.8GHz but as soon as I crossed that clock, it was like charting a black hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Things were even more complicated when I saw that the Tomshardware recommended UD3R for 182 euros was so crap i was getting reset loops for no reason.
> 
> My C0 needed hours of tweaking to have it stable at 4.0 GHz with ludicrous voltage. I ran the chip at 3.8 GHz at 1.312V. Can you imagine how warm this was compared to the D0? My D0 would need 1.24 for 3.8 GHz and 1.312 for 4.1 GHz with 1.35 needed at 4.25 GHz. My C0 needed 1.37v for 4.0 GHz and 4.1 GHz was in the 1.44V range with 4.2 at 1.5V!!


Thanks God i cant complaint about any i7 or Xeon i have owned or own they have been all good when Overclocking, my 920 is a D0 i haven't done any tweaks when i Overclocked it i just increased the voltages and BCLK the rest was left Auto.


----------



## theister

Looks like my cpu does not like bclk > 201


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Does that base clock work with lower multipliers? You can't find the maximum base clock using your maximum multiplier. You have to isolate your base clock from everything else.


----------



## theister

sure but it does not like > 201


----------



## chessmyantidrug

So it doesn't work with lower multipliers. Got it.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Increase the IOH voltage by 0.05V or 0.1V. If that doesn't work then it's probably a QPI limit.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> Looks like my cpu does not like bclk > 201


Of course it does like BCLK 201+ but for that you have to crank the voltage up


----------



## theister

tried everything qpi up to 1,4. ioh voltage qpi_pll etc. sadly not stable. even at slowmode it is not working so i dont think its qpi related .but it was more like just for fun. going back to the daily driver setup with much more healthier voltage


----------



## xenkw0n

Sounds like you found your boards limit.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

If you can't reach 201+ base clock with a lower multiplier (12-18 is what I usually used), then it's either a limitation of your CPU or motherboard. If you have been able to reach or surpass 201 base clock with other processors, then your CPU is the limiting factor. Maximum base clock is the first thing you find when overclocking LGA1366 processors.


----------



## agentx007

High BCLK is usually blocked by QPI Link Speed.

Valid : https://valid.x86.fr/s6dn4i


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Every situation is different. The motherboard is the most common limiting factor. Some boards have black clock holes that won't even allow you to use a range of base clocks.


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Sounds like you found your boards limit.


its not the board. board can do more then 240 (not tested further) with a cheap e5620. its the cpu. i have 2 X58A-OCs here and on both it is the same.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> its not the board. board can do more then 240 (not tested further) with a cheap e5620. its the cpu. i have 2 X58A-OCs here and on both it is the same.


Well then yes, it is most likely the processor


----------



## Skyl3r

Just figured I'd post over here too. Currently working on a x5670 based TEC/Peltier chilled build.

As I'm waiting on a new PSU for my peltier (old one turned out to be defective), I've got 2 360mm rads cooling my x5670. Keeps the temps pretty good.
This was at 4.37GHz. I'll get a validation in a little bit.
I pushed it to 4.5GHz at around 1.42v. I'll probably keep going with it as I got a few of those motherboards for free and the CPUs are only $30.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## agentx007

So... I tried "a thing" with my Rampage II Extreme, because I like experimenting with stuff... and this is the result.

*"Project Madness"*
Quake III Arena :

3DMark 01 SE :

3DMark 03 :


PS. I know it's not with Xeon, but that isn't the point - this should work on them too.


----------



## DooM3

CPU default ghz 3.3-3.6 turbo : Kingston HyperX KHX2400C11D3/4GX

QPI-1.175 volt ddr3 1.5 volt

https://postimages.org/

QPI-1.175 volt ddr3 1.5 volt

https://postimages.org/

QPI-1.175 volt ddr3 1.5 volt

https://postimages.org/

QPI-1.335 volt ddr3 1.620 volt





----4.ghz 133 x 30 https://www.3dmark.com/spy/2421052

----4.4 ghz 133x 33 https://valid.x86.fr/rw4u34


----------



## prophetd7

Hmm as I use CPU-Z to validate my OC, https://valid.x86.fr/nj8fvz I've noticed that it only shows 20x210 4.2GHz, it doesn't show multi of 22 which is enabled it should be 22*210= 4.6GHz, the same thing happens in Cinebench R15, and Windows... what am I missing here ?


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophetd7*
> 
> Hmm as I use CPU-Z to validate my OC, https://valid.x86.fr/nj8fvz I've noticed that it only shows 20x210 4.2GHz, it doesn't show multi of 22 which is enabled it should be 22*210= 4.6GHz, the same thing happens in Cinebench R15, and Windows... what am I missing here ?


do you use turbo? if so (and it looks like) you have the 4.6ghz only for 2 cores active. cpu-z (for validation), cinebench using more than 2 threads / cores if available so you have your 4,2 ghz for 6 cores / 12 threads.

for all core 22 multi you have to enable turbo but disable thermal monitoring and c3/c6/c7 c-states.

but it also depends if your bios/mainboard allows you to use the turbo multi as all core multi.


----------



## prophetd7

motherboard is Asus P6T deluxe v2 with latest bios
c states are also disabled


I've checked thermal monitoring and it was enabled, disabling it didn't affect this ...


----------



## theister

can u post ur bios settings? ur cb score is showing an all core 4,2 ghz score with moderate uncore and ram speed so it is not an 4,6ghz score for sure.

right mouse button insider of cpu - z or something like hw monitor shows you what clocks are used while benching.

it also could be some tdp limitation that u will only be able to get rid of by crossflashing to a workstation equivilant of your board if your bios / board is not able to disable it.

never had a p6t deluxe v2 so its a guess, maybe someone own one is able to help.


----------



## biZuil

So, after pulling my hair out trying to get anything above 4.2ghz stable for more than a day, i decided to change my oc stuff around completely. It seems like anything above 21 multi and my CPU just says no after a while, even 4.2 with 22 x 191 instead of 21 x 200 gives me CLOCK_WATCHDOG. I pushed BCLK to 215 today and am happily doing 4.5 without any errors. I might push harder but i think im happy with this. It's even taking lower voltages than any of my previous attempts. =]

Edit: Higher BCLK overclock seems to give me better Single core for less mhz, but slightly worse multicore. : o


----------



## prophetd7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> can u post ur bios settings? ur cb score is showing an all core 4,2 ghz score with moderate uncore and ram speed so it is not an 4,6ghz score for sure.
> 
> right mouse button insider of cpu - z or something like hw monitor shows you what clocks are used while benching.
> 
> it also could be some tdp limitation that u will only be able to get rid of by crossflashing to a workstation equivilant of your board if your bios / board is not able to disable it.
> 
> never had a p6t deluxe v2 so its a guess, maybe someone own one is able to help.


when benching with cpuz it shows 4.6GHz on all cores, but when I validate it just doesn't show turbo of 22multi, only 20multi
I've also attached bios settings and I've tried everything but it won't validate 4.6GHz







I've also tried this with lower OC 22x180 and I get 3.96GHz as expected https://valid.x86.fr/ac30mg

also I can't select multi of 21 in bios it can be set to [1-20] or 22 or 23 with C-states ON ...


----------



## Knoxx29




----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prophetd7*
> 
> when benching with cpuz it shows 4.6GHz on all cores, but when I validate it just doesn't show turbo of 22multi, only 20multi
> I've also attached bios settings and I've tried everything but it won't validate 4.6GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also tried this with lower OC 22x180 and I get 3.96GHz as expected https://valid.x86.fr/ac30mg
> 
> also I can't select multi of 21 in bios it can be set to [1-20] or 22 or 23 with C-states ON ...


its normal that u can not use the 21er multi with the x5650. the x5600 series have a 2 step jump form normal multi to turbo multi.

and i am pretty sure you have a tdp limit issue and the all core readings of cpu-z are wrong. your multi score is to low for a 4,6ghz.

see also http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=669

you have to crossflash the bios or find a bios mod that has the tdp limit disabled / override.

but u can use linux and flashrom to do so, no extra flash equipment required.


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*


it's always an "issue" if people are talking about allcore frequencies or just turbo frequencies. as you can see it is "only" 2 cores 4,6ghz using the turbo, so 1,344vcore is nothing "special" but for sure good, despite the cb score is showing low points for 4,4 all core so he is using low uncore and low ram speed.


----------



## 2hu3hu

Has there been any solid conclusion on ECC memory working with Asus P6T boards (non-workstation models)? I know there is no official support but that doesn't tell very much.

It's been almost 3 years since I first read into the topic and back then results were mixed, some claimed it does not work at all (hadn't tried or tried only certain modules), some said they got it working with old 1-2GB modules only but failing on 8GB and so on.

Now that ordinary RAM prices are grossly inflated I would again like to try fitting HP part number 605312-071 4GB single rank sticks into ordinary P6T. Any estimate for success rate (with P6T and X5650 Xeon)?

http://partsurfer.hpe.com/Search.aspx?SearchText=606426-001
https://www.serversupply.com/MEMORY/PC3-10600/4GB/HP/605312-071.htm


----------



## Cyrious

You could always try it yourself and see what happens. AFAIK worst case scenario is that the chips used for ECC aren't connected to the controller and the DIMM functions as a U-DIMM


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Most boards support ECC, it's the registered DIMMs that are not compatible.


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Most boards support ECC, it's the registered DIMMs that are not compatible.


Support is more cpu dependent than motherboard dependent with this chipset (X58). Having said that, Xeons should support all unbuffered ecc ddr3 ram. And, as already has been said, the big issue is with registered/buffered ddr3 ram. There's many anecdotal evidence about this but nothing concrete. One thing that seems to be true, is that 2Rx8 and 1Rx8 RDIMMs have more success than 2Rx4 or 1Rx4 RDIMMs.

IMHO, this whole issue deserves its own thread, focused on registering the parts that work and the ones that don't. That's the only way to be sure. Mind you, there no definite thread about this issue in the whole internet ... I've searched for it myself with no avail.

Some might ask, why the hell would you want to use registered ram ? The answer is simple: because I can and because it's dirty cheap when compared to UDIMMs.


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2hu3hu*
> 
> Has there been any solid conclusion on ECC memory working with Asus P6T boards (non-workstation models)? I know there is no official support but that doesn't tell very much.
> 
> It's been almost 3 years since I first read into the topic and back then results were mixed, some claimed it does not work at all (hadn't tried or tried only certain modules), some said they got it working with old 1-2GB modules only but failing on 8GB and so on.
> 
> Now that ordinary RAM prices are grossly inflated I would again like to try fitting HP part number 605312-071 4GB single rank sticks into ordinary P6T. Any estimate for success rate (with P6T and X5650 Xeon)?
> 
> http://partsurfer.hpe.com/Search.aspx?SearchText=606426-001
> https://www.serversupply.com/MEMORY/PC3-10600/4GB/HP/605312-071.htm


A friend has a vanilla P6T and recently bought a X5670. He also upgraded his ram. He got this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SK-Hynix-8gb-2-x-4gb-PC3-14900-DDR3-1866MHz-ddr3-ram-memory-desktop-pc-or-imac-/162638732967?hash=item25de061ea7

This modules: Hynix 4gb PC3-14900E DDR3-1866MHz ddr3, are the ones used in the Mac's. They're unbuffered DIMM's with ECC and work like a charm. IMHO, this ram is one the best deals you can find to use with X58 + Xeons.


----------



## 2hu3hu

Ok so nothing conclusive as I feared but thank you for anecdotal evidence.

I could get those HP modules (used) locally for about 20 dollars per 8GB (2x4GB) and that is cheapest I have found. There would be fixed restocking fee of ~10 dollars per purchase if it doesn't work so it could be worth it to test a set of 6 modules. I will post results if I decide to test it.

And yes the reason is price difference, of course. Selection has always been bad enough (eastern Europe) without the worldwide price bulge so it would be great to be able to circumvent.


----------



## xenkw0n

There is conclusive evidence but if memory serves there are a few people who want to sit on the knowledge because of a sense of power/control. Errrrrr because of $$ since DDR3 is all the rage right now.


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> There is conclusive evidence but if memory serves there are a few people who want to sit on the knowledge because of a sense of power/control. Errrrrr because of $$ since DDR3 is all the rage right now.


I must admit, I agree with you regarding the reasons people not sharing the specifics about this issue. Sadly, some don't understand what the word "community" means ... power/control ? I call it stupidity.

Ok, I'll give what I've found so far. I mean, the only conclusive evidence that leads me to believe what works and what doesn't work. All the rest seems to be kept in secret, therefore, I don't even count it as conclusive because it can't be proved.

In this page, you find someone that successfully installed RDIMM's. They're 2Rx8
https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/631990-will-ecc-server-memory-work-in-my-x58-motherboard-asus-p6t/#comment-8224657

This is the memory in question
http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/hyperx_us/partsinfo.asp?root=&ktcpartno=KTD-PE3138/4G

Ok, next. This guy tried two different modules. 2Rx4 didn't work but 2Rx8 did work.
https://hardforum.com/threads/getting-the-most-out-of-my-x58.1833799/

Last but not least. I like to refer to this page as it tries to explain the intricacies of BIOS, chipset and RAM. Oh and he also tried 2Rx4 modules and it didn't work.
http://www.win-raid.com/t1872f16-It-s-possible-get-Registered-ECC-support-on-Intel-X-with-Xeon.html

Again, I might create a thread about this issue in this forums, trying to aggregate all the info regarding X58 and what ram works and what doesn't. Do you guys think it makes any sense ?

My two cents.

Cheers,

p.s.: I just edited to show you a link to ebay that depicts some very cheap 6x2GB *2Rx8* ddr3 ram that might work, but until we sort out this ?Rx8 vs ?Rx4 there's no certainty:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12GB-6x2GB-DDR3-PC3-10600R-1333MHz-HP-500202-061-501533-001-ECC-Server-Memory-/322781730454?clk_rvr_id=1320167591022&rmvSB=true


----------



## Knoxx29

Hi Guys.

Here a few screenshots of my Bios settings.

Now a question, is there anything i should change?






One more thing, the core 5 has always been running hotter than the others, any thoughts?

screenshoot


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Now a question, is there anything i should change?


Could you be more explicit ? Do you want to oc it even further, is that what you're asking ?

Cheers


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croky*
> 
> Could you be more explicit ? Do you want to oc it even further, is that what you're asking ?
> 
> Cheers


I dont want to Overclock it further, what i wanted to know is if those settings are ok or if there's some voltages (expect CPU Vcore ) i could increase or decrease.


----------



## theister

what works fine for me is to REDUCE the cpu_pll to get some higher oc with the same vcore set.

also u can play around with the clockskews and more important the amplitudes (i think the amplitudes are to find under cpu independance and the qpi signal comp, but i dont know cause never had an evga x58 board) which mostly giving more stability and less voltage needed.


----------



## croky

Ok, I asked because the voltages seem good in regards to the overclock you're applying. Nevertheless, theister as said it all. If you want to optimize your system even further, I'd try everything cpu related. Just as a note: Sometimes the QPI voltage influences system stability when reducing cpu voltage related settings. When reducing them, try increasing QPI voltage because you've got plenty of margin. It might worth the shot ...

Cheers


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croky*
> 
> Ok, I asked because the voltages seem good in regards to the overclock you're applying. Nevertheless, theister as said it all. If you want to optimize your system even further, I'd try everything cpu related. Just as a note: Sometimes the QPI voltage influences system stability when reducing cpu voltage related settings. When reducing them, try increasing QPI voltage because you've got plenty of margin. It might worth the shot ...
> 
> Cheers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> what works fine for me is to REDUCE the cpu_pll to get some higher oc with the same vcore set.
> 
> also u can play around with the clockskews and more important the amplitudes (i think the amplitudes are to find under cpu independance and the qpi signal comp, but i dont know cause never had an evga x58 board) which
> mostly giving more stability and less voltage needed.


Thanks Guys for the replies, appreciate it.

The cpu_pll is Auto ( 1.800V ) what's the minimum allowed?


----------



## theister

if i am not mistaken 1,6 is lowest according to specs. but i use 1,3 and u see some high ocs using 1,2 . The downside is that u maybe need some more qpi voltage, but is also depends what amount of qpi_pll u are using. some stuff to tinker around with for hours


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> if i am not mistaken 1,6 is lowest according to specs. but i use 1,3 and u see some high ocs using 1,2 . The downside is that u maybe need some more qpi voltage, but is also depends what amount of qpi_pll u are using. some stuff to tinker around with for hours


What's the higher safe qpi voltage and when you say qpi_pll are you talking about qpi_pll Vcore?


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> What's the higher safe qpi voltage and when you say qpi_pll are you talking about qpi_pll Vcore?


QPI VTT and QPI Pll are two different things. Safe Max VTT is around 1.34. Safe Max Pll around 1.25.

Btw, regarding your hardware you can tweak the Rxx resistors and install some heatsinks. Like this ones:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-High-Quality-10pcs-10x10x10mm-adhesive-Aluminum-Heat-Sink-For-Memory-Chip-IC/400926756093?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I've used them in my setup and they get hot sometimes. The system is more stable with those because you can push the voltages a little higher. I also added an extra (small) fan in the NB chiptset, which keep temps almost 15-20º C lower than without it. I'm not using water cooling so this is as much as I can do on air.

My two cents


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croky*
> 
> QPI VTT and QPI Pll are two different things. Safe Max VTT is around 1.34. Safe Max Pll around 1.25.
> 
> Btw, regarding your hardware you can tweak the Rxx resistors and install some heatsinks. Like this ones:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-High-Quality-10pcs-10x10x10mm-adhesive-Aluminum-Heat-Sink-For-Memory-Chip-IC/400926756093?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> I've used them in my setup and they get hot sometimes. The system is more stable with those because you can push the voltages a little higher. I also added an extra (small) fan in the NB chiptset, which keep temps almost 15-20º C lower than without it. I'm not using water cooling so this is as much as I can do on air.
> 
> My two cents


Thanks for the explanation, i was confused because the word VTT was never mentioned.

As you can see in the screenshot i posted the PLL is already at 1.25V and the VTT is at +125 = 1.35V but it spikes up to 1.39V, for the NB chiptset/ MOSFET's/ VRM i have a Waterblock but i didn't install it because i have to order some termal Pads.

Waterblock pic.



What are the Rxx resistors?


----------



## croky

Hmmm niiice, try installing that waterblock then









I call them the R resistors. Can't recall the specific name but are the square ones. They can have different values, I guess. Like this:



edit: they are called "inductors" ...


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croky*
> 
> Hmmm niiice, try installing that waterblock then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call them the R resistors. Can't recall the specific name but are the square ones. They can have different values, I guess. Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> edit: they are called "inductors" ...


I was about to say. Those are inductors. They work in conjunction with the capacitors nearby to smooth out the power output of the mosfets so that the CPU gets smooth even power delivery.


----------



## croky

Yeah, that's it. Thanks for the insight Cyrious. They are not mandatory but might give you an edge. I also believe that, when using water cooling, and since the air flow might be reduced because there's no nearby fan, those inductors might get hotter than with air cooled systems. The pads may help reducing the temp on those inductors !


----------



## croky

After understanding how your waterblock is installed, you might not need to use pads in the inductors as the block already cools the mosfets. It won't "hurt" installing them though ... but if you don't want to install the waterblock, then they might help.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croky*
> 
> After understanding how your waterblock is installed, you might not need to use pads in the inductors as the block already cools the mosfets. It won't "hurt" installing them though ... but if you don't want to install the waterblock, then they might help.


Of course i want to install the Waterblock but as said before i have to order some thermal pads.

Btw, i didnt find anything with the R60 name.






One more thing.

One more thing, the core 5 has always been running hotter than the others, any thoughts?


----------



## Cyrious

Inductors dont exactly require cooling. I mean, yes, if they get too hot they will fail as the internal insulation shielding the winding melts and the resin holding it in starts to cook, but its not like a MOSFET package where if it gets past a certain point thermal runaway slaps the user in the face with the magic smoke. Kinda hard for that to happen when a typical inductor you find in a computer these days is a coil of thick wire wrapped around a bar of ferrite or other similar material attached to more in the shape of a block.

For your images:
Image 1: thats the power feed for the Dram, and the actual Mosfet packages are the pairs of 8-pin ICs right next to the inductors in between the capacitors.
Image 2: Just another inductor/capacitor pair, likely filters a voltage line between the CPU IMC and the DRAM.
Image 3: the big block between the waterblock and the VRM heatsink is a very large capacitor of a type EVGA likes to use for their really high end stuff. The cluster of 3 blocks below in the second box are more inductors.
Image 4: That's the VRM heatsink. Underneath it is the MOSFET packages, the things that REALLY need to be kept cool lest they release the magic smoke.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Inductors dont exactly require cooling. I mean, yes, if they get too hot they will fail as the internal insulation shielding the winding melts and the resin holding it in starts to cook, but its not like a MOSFET package where if it gets past a certain point thermal runaway slaps the user in the face with the magic smoke. Kinda hard for that to happen when a typical inductor you find in a computer these days is a coil of thick wire wrapped around a bar of ferrite or other similar material attached to more in the shape of a block.
> 
> For your images:
> Image 1: thats the power feed for the Dram, and the actual Mosfet packages are the pairs of 8-pin ICs right next to the inductors in between the capacitors.
> Image 2: Just another inductor/capacitor pair, likely filters a voltage line between the CPU IMC and the DRAM.
> Image 3: the big block between the waterblock and the VRM heatsink is a very large capacitor of a type EVGA likes to use for their really high end stuff. The cluster of 3 blocks below in the second box are more inductors.
> Image 4: That's the VRM heatsink. Underneath it is the MOSFET packages, the things that REALLY need to be kept cool lest they release the magic smoke.


Thanks @Cyrious fot the time taken to explain me what those things are









Already ordered the thermal pads, they should arrive in a week or so.

I have been asking about a core that runs hotter than others but still no answer, any thoughts?

Appreciate.

Edit: looking for a Xeon x5698 2 cores 4.4GHz stock multiplier x 33


----------



## bill1024

It is normal for one or more cores to run hotter than the others.
I have several x58 systems with xeons and they all do it.
If you go to the real temp software page they tell you how calibrate the software.
In settings you can + or - degree.
They say to let the system sit idle for a couple min and see what the idle temp is of the CPU. Lets say it is 35c
Now boot up and go into real temp settings and add or subtract degrees to make them all close to even.

Since you have the EVGA Classfied3 there is a temp reading on the LED display, you don't have to see what the idle is in BIOS
You can do it right from windows at idle and full load.

But yes, almost everyone has that high temp or two, it can be calibrated out.


----------



## 99belle99

I want to push my X5660 further. Is it just the vcore and the qpi/vtt that you change or do you add extra voltage to the QPI PLL and the IOH core? At the minute I have those last two settings at stock.


----------



## spdaimon

I am looking to sell my P6T SE. I won't post any links or anything because I know that's against TOS. I just wanted to know what is a fair price to list it at? I've had it up a few weeks w/BO and getting kind of low balled, or am I listing it too high? I'm asking $100 for it, I've seen it on Amazon for $160+. Want to know your opinion. Thanks.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> I want to push my X5660 further. Is it just the vcore and the qpi/vtt that you change or do you add extra voltage to the QPI PLL and the IOH core? At the minute I have those last two settings at stock.


QPI PPL and IOH only need to be increased if you're pushing for maximum BCLK or QPI Link frequency, otherwise leave them stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I am looking to sell my P6T SE. I won't post any links or anything because I know that's against TOS. I just wanted to know what is a fair price to list it at? I've had it up a few weeks w/BO and getting kind of low balled, or am I listing it too high? I'm asking $100 for it, I've seen it on Amazon for $160+. Want to know your opinion. Thanks.


Sounds reasonable. There's not a huge market for these boards now that Ryzen is out.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> QPI PPL and IOH only need to be increased if you're pushing for maximum BCLK or QPI Link frequency, otherwise leave them stock.


Ok cool. Thanks.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Ok cool. Thanks.


I would like to add to that: If you've added another GPU or other device to the system that results in the activation of the second set of x16 lanes, bump the IOH voltage a notch to counter the additional load (more if it proves necessary). The IOH on the DX58SO i had was extremely cranky when it came to running 2 GPUs simultaneously, and required 0.075v-0.1v more over stock to behave itself.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> QPI PPL and IOH only need to be increased if you're pushing for maximum BCLK or QPI Link frequency, otherwise leave them stock.
> Sounds reasonable. There's not a huge market for these boards now that Ryzen is out.


Ok thanks. I thought it was reasonable too. Some people think this old tech is gold and ask way too much for it. Maybe I'll end up giving it to my bro as an upgrade, unless I can find a decent priced board for this 4820k I also have. He is still running a Athlon 64 x2 6000+!


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> I would like to add to that: If you've added another GPU or other device to the system that results in the activation of the second set of x16 lanes, bump the IOH voltage a notch to counter the additional load (more if it proves necessary). The IOH on the DX58SO i had was extremely cranky when it came to running 2 GPUs simultaneously, and required 0.075v-0.1v more over stock to behave itself.


I can certainly uphold this info because I've done the same and it checks. It's common to upgrade many X58 systems lacking USB 3 support and/or SATA III using PCIe add on cards. After buying one of each, I had to up the voltages a little bit to make the system stable again.

Now, there's a nod in this picture. Most X58 boards use IOH to connect to PCIe sockets above x1 and those will be PCIe v2.0. That means, if you have a x4, x8 or x16 card, you'll be connecting then to the IOH and you should watch out those voltages. On the contrary, the ICH (usually ICH10 or ICH10R) delivers the PCIe x1 sockets and if you connect any add on board to this available sockets, you'll be dealing with ICH voltages. Mind you, this ICH version is PCIe v1.0.

Another nod to this issue is the option on which PCIe subsystem you should install any USB 3 PCIe x1 or SATA III PCIe x1 add on card. Mind you, most of this cards are PCIe x1 version 2.0 and can communicate at double the speed of PCIe x1 version 1.0, which is what the ICH support. In conclusion, if you really want to take full advantage of any x1 PCIe v2.0 card, you should connect it to a socket that supports PCIe v2.0. That means connecting the card to a x4, x8, or x16 socket. Thus a IOH related socket. Hope I made myself clear.

Cheers


----------



## 99belle99

I can't get 4.6GHz on a X5660. I can get 4.55GHz with 23x198. I am thinking it is the 200 bclk that is causing problems. But for everyday usauage I run 4.2GHz with 200x21. Anyone any pointers on how to get the 4.6 to run reasonably stable? It more just to say I got there rather than 100% stable everyday use. With 4.6 I can boot into windows etc... but try to run a Cinebench R15 test and it will error. Not whole system just the CBR15 program. I never stressed it with any stress test but I did run the CPU-Z stress test @4.6GHz and it crashed windows.


----------



## Knoxx29

In the last few days my Machine was acting weird, there were a few random Blue Screen of Death i have thought that maybe the 4.7GHz Overclock wasn't stable or maybe it needed more voltage and so i increased it a little bit more, for a few minutes the Machine was running without issues but suddenly once again Blue Screen of Death i launched BlueScreenViewer to see what was causing those blue screen of death and made a copy and paste into Google and found out that was something related to drivers/hardware or Overclock, all drivers were up to date, i ran the Machine at stock but the issue was still there, i have thought that maybe was Windows and so i have reinstalled it and the Machine ran fine for a few hours but the same S-h-i-t Blue Screen of Death, I ran Windows Memory Diagnostics and System File Check not errors or corrupted files, i don't know what i was doing or looking for in control panel that I noticed this:

Pic



Windows was showing just 10.5GB of Ram of 12GB installed, ***







i opened CPU-z and showed me 12GB









Pic



i went into the Bios and was showing 12GB too









Pic



the last thing to do was to test the Memory with MemTest86 to check if there was some faulty RAM, i downloaded MemTest86 and created a bootable USB Flash drive, the first stick passed the test and not error but the second stick didn't have the same luck:

Pic



the third stick of Ram passed the test too, since i removed the faulty Stick ( this morning ) the Machine has been running perfectly and not BSOD.

All comments are more than appreciated









Sorry for my crappy English


----------



## 99belle99

Glad you sorted the problem. Looks like a lot of time was spent fault finding. Good job you kept at it and decided to test the memory. If it was me and I was getting BSOD and then the same at stock I would have thought I had blown the CPU from overclocking it at 4.7GHz and would more than likely have bought another. But they have gone so cheap these days it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croky*
> 
> I can certainly uphold this info because I've done the same and it checks. It's common to upgrade many X58 systems lacking USB 3 support and/or SATA III using PCIe add on cards. After buying one of each, I had to up the voltages a little bit to make the system stable again.
> 
> Now, there's a nod in this picture. Most X58 boards use IOH to connect to PCIe sockets above x1 and those will be PCIe v2.0. That means, if you have a x4, x8 or x16 card, you'll be connecting then to the IOH and you should watch out those voltages. On the contrary, the ICH (usually ICH10 or ICH10R) delivers the PCIe x1 sockets and if you connect any add on board to this available sockets, you'll be dealing with ICH voltages. Mind you, this ICH version is PCIe v1.0.
> Cheers


This is mostly right,.
Quote:


> Another nod to this issue is the option on which PCIe subsystem you should install any USB 3 PCIe x1 or SATA III PCIe x1 add on card. Mind you, most of this cards are PCIe x1 version 2.0 and can communicate at double the speed of PCIe x1 version 1.0, which is what the ICH support. In conclusion, if you really want to take full advantage of any x1 PCIe v2.0 card, you should connect it to a socket that supports PCIe v2.0. That means connecting the card to a x4, x8, or x16 socket. Thus a IOH related socket. Hope I made myself clear.


This not so much......
It turns out, that every slot in the system is connected to both the ICH and IOH, via a PCI-E switch that will determine which controller is connected based on the lane requirements.

on my Rampage II gene, i put asoundblaster xfi in the second pci-e 16x slot and it ran at 1x 2.0, where as on my III extreme, They are set up as follows.

PCI-E 2.0 x2 port #1 In Use @ x1 (Marvell 88SE9123 SATA 6Gb/s Controller) (onboard)
PCI-E 2.0 x2 port #2 In Use @ x1 (NEC uPD720200F1 USB 3.0 Host Controller) (onboard)
PCI-E 2.0 x16 port #3 In Use @ x16 (EVGA GTX 1080 Founders Edition Video Adapter, nVIDIA GP104 - High Definition Audio Controller)
PCI-E 2.0 x16 port #7 In Use @ x16 (nVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB (PG410) Video Adapter, nVIDIA GP106 - High Definition Audio Controller)

PCI-E 1.0 x1 port #1 In Use @ x1 (Creative SB X-Fi Audio Controller)
*PCI-E 1.0 x1 port #3 In Use @ x1 (Renesas uPD720201 USB 3.0 Host Controller) (Add in card)*
PCI-E 1.0 x1 port #5 In Use @ x1 (JMicron JMB363 SATA-II RAID Controller) (Onboard)

The device in bold, is actually connected to the bottom most 16x PCI-E slot, which operates at 8x 2.0 when the system has 4 graphics cards installed, but with only 2 cards in the system, the lanes are not split and so it runs off the gen 1.0 ICH10 instead.


----------



## Knoxx29

VRM's temps idle



VRM's temps while Prime95 is running



Too high or normal?

Edit: the second screenshot is with 1.458V


----------



## croky

Quote:


> This not so much......
> It turns out, that every slot in the system is connected to both the ICH and IOH, via a PCI-E switch that will determine which controller is connected based on the lane requirements.


I admit there might be some exquisit tecnology taking advantage of such odd processes that I'm not aware of. I own a MSI Pro-E and I can confirm I have not the same luck you have. I mean, this is default X58+ICH10 architecture:



All my x1 slots/sockets are version 1.0 no matter the add on cards configuration and all of them are connected to the ICH10. Which matches the default architecture. Never heard about the PCI-E switch but I do know the DMI interconnect is just 2GB and connecting add on cards to ICH10 sockets might quickly exhaust that shared bandwidth. Mind you, SATA, USB, Audio, NIC and PCI-E x1 sockets share that 2GB\s DMI bandwidth that connects to the IOH.

Another issue is related to the type of add on card you're using. When talking about SATA III and USB 3 add on cards max bandwidth, you talking bout 750MB/s and 625MB/s respectively. PCI-e v1 implementation refers to roughly 250MB/sec (in each direction if I recall). That's half the add on cards max bandwidth and it would be a bottleneck depending on the device you're using. Finally, it doesn't matter where you connect it as long as you have enough bandwidth and x1 PCI-e 2.0 is a much better solution because it doubles the available bandwidth, almost matching the max those add on cards might deliver. Regarding your setup, a soundcard might not exhaust the available bandwidth but something like a USB 3 ssd hdd or pen connected to an add on card (connected to a x1 PCI-e v1) will.

Connecting x1 add on cards to PCI-e v2.0 sockets (or higher) instead of v1.0 sockets makes sense if you take these numbers into account. That means, connecting them to the IOH. The downside id that it's harder to get a stable oc system this way. I rarely mess around with ICH voltages when I connect a x1 PCI-e v2 add on card in the x1 PCI-e v1 socket. It's exactly the opposite when installing cards in the PCI-e v2 sockets.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

my board has the one physical 1x slot, the other 1x devices are onboard, and the USB3 addin card in the bottom-most 16x slot.

I don't really get why this board does things the way it does, or why those 2 1 lane devices on the IOH are taking 2 lanes each, silly lane distribution imo.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> VRM's temps idle
> 
> 
> 
> VRM's temps while Prime95 is running
> 
> 
> 
> Too high or normal?
> 
> Edit: the second screenshot is with 1.458V


I don't know what the VRMs are rated at but 92C is really high. I would squeeze a small fan next to the heatsink if possible.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I don't know what the VRMs are rated at but 92C is really high. I would squeeze a small fan next to the heatsink if possible.


This is what i found on Internet.

VRMs are rated to very high temperatures, around 125 degrees. 81 degrees is quite cool and well within safe operating parameters.

VRMs tend to have stable operation up to 130C,

Not adding a fan because in a few days i am installing the Waterblock for the VRM/Mosfets/Chipsets just waiting for the
thermal pads i have ordered they should be delivered in 2 or 3 days.


----------



## 99belle99

After seeing your VRM temps I said I will check my own. Sadly my board must not have a VRM sensor as it is not showing in aida64. All the others like yours are there but nothing for VRM.


----------



## Wishmaker

My Rampage III Formula seems to be absent in AIDA as well


----------



## croky

Just for the kicks !

One of my X58 setup with just a IOH fan mod (cannibalized some athlon X2 heatsink fan) ...



... and right now with some heatsinks on the inductors





Cheers


----------



## xxpenguinxx

You should put the heatsinks on the transistors/mosfets. They produce most of the heat. They are the 3 pin chips in yellow.




The chokes themselves don't get hot enough to cause an issue, but putting heatsinks on them isn't a bad idea since it helps pull heat away from the motherboard. A lot of waterblocks do this.


----------



## Heuchler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croky*
> 
> Just for the kicks !
> 
> One of my X58 setup with just a IOH fan mod (cannibalized some athlon X2 heatsink fan)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... and right now with some heatsinks on the inductors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I like it even tho it is strange but yet familiar



two Pentium 3 fans on the VRM region of a Sabtertooth 990FX

Coffee Lake Hex-Core i5 doesn't really seem like a full upgrade from my X5650 @4.2GHz.
i5-8400 overclocked to 3.8GHz x IPC gains (~27-30 is my guess) - Hyper-Threading

new Platform and DDR4 are nice but having to pay for it doesn't seem that attractive. Anyone planning on going i5 hex-core ?


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heuchler*
> 
> Coffee Lake Hex-Core i5 doesn't really seem like a full upgrade from my X5650 @4.2GHz.
> i5-8400 overclocked to 3.8GHz x IPC gains (~27-30 is my guess) - Hyper-Threading
> 
> new Platform and DDR4 are nice but having to pay for it doesn't seem that attractive. Anyone planning on going i5 hex-core ?


No but I was going to get the Ryzen refresh when it comes out Zen+ but I think now I will wait for the Zen 2 in 2019.

Also regarding coffee lake I would not get a i5 if I was going to get one it would be the i7 8700k but I will not get one as I will never again buy a Intel or Nvidia product.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't want to give up hyper-threading so I'm going with an i7. I'm also waiting for Z390. No idea what performance advantages it will bring, but Ryzen refresh might be close by then. More options is not a bad thing. If Cannonlake brings even _more_ cores, I might wait for that.


----------



## 99belle99

Well managed to get 4.6GHz. I was stuck at 4.55GHz for a while. What was causing me problems was my extremely tight 7-7-7-20 timings. Loosened them up and ran benches no problem.





My best Timespy Score: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/2504652

FireStrike score: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13812133

Higher FireStrike score at 4.55GHz but that is down to the GPU not runningas well in the above test for some reason.

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13807977


----------



## theister

you can give your oc some for performance by finetuning clockskews, cpu_pll and ofc increased uncore / rams.

same settings like you with worse ram timings (cause i used them for 2000mhz ) : CB 1053

with higher uncore/ ram :CB round about 1080,

uncore at 4200 hits 1090+ (no screen made)




also your vcore could be one or two notches to low giving u less performance. have you already done some prime testing with your settings?


----------



## Caffinator

samsung nvme in my x58 LOLOLOL


----------



## Heuchler

if Zen+ does give 10% more frequency and has DDR4-3600 or higher support I would jump on the octo-core wagon.
i5-8400 at $250+ and i7-7800K going for more than $550 and Z370 not supporting next years 8-core coffee lake makes me appreciate x58 even more.

On ebay they are selling i7-7800k for $699 or more. Rather pick up a used SR-2 and two more Westmere CPUs.

i7 990X (avg OC) vs i5-8400 (max OC on none-K model) - http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i5-8400-vs-Intel-Core-i7-X-990/3939vsm2590

edit:
Nice numbers Caffinator. I have been look of adding a Samsung M.2 NVMe SSD this week [used 950 PRO or new 960 EVO] to my X5650.
Does the 960 EVO have OpROM like the older 950 Pro or are using another drive as a boot loader ? Nice to see that the PCIe 2.0 4x doesn't bottleneck much.

Only a few more years on x58 for the full decade anniversary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caffinator*
> samsung nvme in my x58 LOLOLOL


----------



## Caffinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heuchler*
> 
> if Zen+ does give 10% more frequency and has DDR4-3600 or higher support I would jump on the octo-core wagon.
> i5-8400 at $250+ and i7-7800K going for more than $550 and Z370 not supporting next years 8-core coffee lake makes me appreciate x58 even more.
> 
> On ebay they are selling i7-7800k for $699 or more. Rather pick up a used SR-2 and two more Westmere CPUs.
> 
> i7 990X (avg OC) vs i5-8400 (max OC on none-K model) - http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i5-8400-vs-Intel-Core-i7-X-990/3939vsm2590
> 
> edit:
> Nice numbers Caffinator. I have been look of adding a Samsung M.2 NVMe SSD this week [used 950 PRO or new 960 EVO] to my X5650.
> Does the 960 EVO have OpROM like the older 950 Pro or are using another drive as a boot loader ? Nice to see that the PCIe 2.0 4x doesn't bottleneck much.
> 
> Only a few more years on x58 for the full decade anniversary.


hio there, i boot off of a 240GB mushkin SSD. it has 200MB/s read(in hd tune, typically lower than actual transfer rate), but a lot of IOPS. So when booting, my x5650(4.5ghz) is the bottleneck.

I have all program files on the NVME now. before, they were on a HDD raid0 array(3x640GB). SSD is so cheap now for the speed, i paid only $300 for 500GB that will do 1800MB/s.


----------



## Caffinator

i just had a 2TB seagate go bad, so i have it offline, but it is still connected.


----------



## Heuchler

Feel the mechanic drive going bad pains. Had a few drives go bad on me in the last two years. all just Spinning Rust.

Samsung 960 EVO looks like a beast of a NVMe SSD. And at the price pretty hard to buy someones two year old 950 PRO.
DRAM and SSD prices have been high but the 960 EVO is a high end NVMe and the price is very attractive. My 850 EVO
cost today as much as when I bought it a few years ago.


----------



## tieberion

So here's a question I should have asked way back when this thread was new, as I have kept up with all 1200+ pages, but never really saw the question directly answered.
Which gives better everyday performance?
A low multiplier with a high Bclk, or a high multiplier with a low Bclk?
Thanks!


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tieberion*
> 
> So here's a question I should have asked way back when this thread was new, as I have kept up with all 1200+ pages, but never really saw the question directly answered.
> Which gives better everyday performance?
> A low multiplier with a high Bclk, or a high multiplier with a low Bclk?
> Thanks!


Depends on CPU.
Some don't like even multiplier. Some don't like odd ones.
Giving MB may not take higher BCLK, higher CPU multi may be better.

But keep in mind, that other than base clock for other things, BCLK doesn't do anything else (because nothing works in 1:1 sync with BCLK).


----------



## Caffinator

low score screenshot: x5650 4.5ghz HT OFF(as i run it in games), 1600mhz ddr3, rx480 stock
high score picture: 7800x 4.5ghz HT ON(as run daily) 3000mhz ddr4, rx580 stock


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Depends on CPU.
> Some don't like even multiplier. Some don't like odd ones.
> Giving MB may not take higher BCLK, higher CPU multi may be better.
> 
> But keep in mind, that other than base clock for other things, BCLK doesn't do anything else (because nothing works in 1:1 sync with BCLK).


What you are trying to say is that if i have 4.7GHz with X26 multiplier and let's say 170 BCLK will be better than if i have X25 multiplier 189 BCLK?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> What you are trying to say is that if i have 4.7GHz with X26 multiplier and let's say 170 BCLK will be better than if i have X25 multiplier 189 BCLK?


Depends on what your other clocks are set to. 170x20 and 170x10 would get 3400mhz uncore and 1700 dram. 189x16 and 189x8 would get 3024 and 1512mhz respectively. If the core clocks were the same between the two bclock settings (check your math doofus!), the one with the lower bclock and higher uncore/dram multipliers would be faster.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Depends on what your other clocks are set to. 170x20 and 170x10 would get 3400mhz uncore and 1700 dram. 189x16 and 189x8 would get 3024 and 1512mhz respectively. If the core clocks were the same between the two bclock settings (check your math doofus!), the one with the lower bclock and higher uncore/dram multipliers would be faster.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1489955/official-x58-xeon-club/12650#post_26373665


----------



## Cyrious

My guess is that your settings are about as fast as the silicon will conceivably go. There's not exactly a whole hell alot of extra tweaking that you can do to get it to go faster.

As for the hot core, you have two options: Ignore it as a bad sensor and set your overclock according to the average temps across the entire die, or accept it as a valid temperature and work around it.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Higher bclk lower multi is faster overall.


----------



## asiki

Yep, usually bigher bclk and lower multi gives a better performance, I observed 4-5% of difference in benchmark (having the same final cpu clock, but keeping the same uncore/mem multi I had lower clocks there).
So it seems to be directly related to IMC and memory clocks (as detailed by Knoxx29) and playing with it can give you good performance also if setting lower bclk and high cpu multi.


----------



## tieberion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asiki*
> 
> Yep, usually bigher bclk and lower multi gives a better performance, I observed 4-5% of difference in benchmark (having the same final cpu clock, but keeping the same uncore/mem multi I had lower clocks there).
> So it seems to be directly related to IMC and memory clocks (as detailed by Knoxx29) and playing with it can give you good performance also if setting lower bclk and high cpu multi.


Thanks for the replies everyone! Decided to switch my stuff around from low Bclk and high multiplier to the other way around, and the system does feel a hair more zippy.


----------



## Knoxx29

*Before
*


*After*



VRM idle before



VRM idle after



VRM load before



VRM load after


----------



## 99belle99

Anyone try the new TimeSpy Extreme. My X5660 @4.6Hz really shows it's age in this new benchmark. In the standard TimeSpy @4.6GHz it can keep up with the i7 7700K at the same clock frequency obviously the 7700k is slightly better. But yea my CPU is really bad in the extreme test. I haven't seen any other scores only a Ryzen 1700 so I do not know what mainstream i7's do with their 4 cores 8 threads.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys! A friend of mine asked for my help since I did an intensive benchmark series when I moved my i7-920 @ 4.4ghz to a X5660 to 4.56ghz

He is using curently an I5-3450 on a LGA 1155 ASRock Z97 Pro. Instead of him getting the i7-3770 (nonk) that he should buy a Xeon e3-1275 Has anyone benched or looked into this? My gut instinct that is that if all prices are equal he should go for the xeon and really overclock it since it did beautiful things on my x58.

Would love your input!


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys! A friend of mine asked for my help since I did an intensive benchmark series when I moved my i7-920 @ 4.4ghz to a X5660 to 4.56ghz
> 
> He is using curently an I5-3450 on a LGA 1155 ASRock Z97 Pro. Instead of him getting the i7-3770 (nonk) that he should buy a Xeon e3-1275 Has anyone benched or looked into this? My gut instinct that is that if all prices are equal he should go for the xeon and really overclock it since it did beautiful things on my x58.
> 
> Would love your input!


If I was him I would get a i7 3770*k* and overclock it. I wouldn't imagine they are too expensive at this stage as they old now.

I do not know anything about the e3-1275 but afaik they cannot be overclocked on the z97 so pointless at this stage.

Long story short get the i7.


----------



## dpoverlord

Thanks for the off-topic question. I love how the X58 is still going strong! What a great motherboard. I would still be on it if I had not gone with the Asus Rampage X99. I wonder if I am even seeing that much more of a performance increase if I was not using 4k.


----------



## xenkw0n

Wait, what? Ivy Bridge on a Z97? I thought even the 1x series 'consumer' grade Xeon's had unlocked multipliers? And at 4k you would see less of a difference from X58 to X99. It's the lower resolutions that the CPU's become the limit.


----------



## asiki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tieberion*
> 
> Thanks for the replies everyone! Decided to switch my stuff around from low Bclk and high multiplier to the other way around, and the system does feel a hair more zippy.


Please share some details.

By the occasion, I'm wondering if I can improve something that way.
I mean, right now I have:
BCLK 172
CPU-Multi 25
CPU clock 4300
Mem-multi 10
Mem clock 1720
Uncore/mem-ratio 2
Uncore-multi 20
Uncore clock 3440
QPI multi 44
QPI clock 7568
Now I wonder if it makes any sense to switch to:
BCLK 215
CPU-Multi 20
CPU clock 4300
Mem-multi 8
Mem clock 1720
Uncore/mem-ratio 2
Uncore-multi 16
Uncore clock 3440
QPI multi 36
QPI clock 7740
Final CPU clock, Mem clock and Uncore clock would be exactly the same. I know my mobo can handle BCLK 215 (L5638 was working that way). QPI clock would be 2% faster but that's all.
One would say - why to ask, just test! And that's the problem, my PC is build in a desk and it's not so easy to get it off to cleanup cmos








I would expect exactly the same performance, not worth to change.
What do you think?
Edit: added QPI clock considerations


----------



## Caffinator

I'm really itching to upgrade to 7800x and UD4 mobo with new features.

How much would a CPU/RAM/MOBO combo go for? X5650(4.5GHz 24/7 stable) in EX58-UD3R rev1.6, with 4x4GB 7-8-7-20 1600 DDR3 memory. $330 shipped?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caffinator*
> 
> I'm really itching to upgrade to 7800x and UD4 mobo with new features.
> 
> How much would a CPU/RAM/MOBO combo go for? X5650(4.5GHz 24/7 stable) in EX58-UD3R rev1.6, with 4x4GB 7-8-7-20 1600 DDR3 memory. $330 shipped?


Sound's about right. I mean my UD3R i got off ebay for just shy of $200 (although it was coupled with an X5650 of its own in a combo), and DDR3 aint exactly cheap especially since that looks like a X79 quad channel set.


----------



## Oleh

I'd like to be added to the list.
[email protected] GHz - Sabertooth X58 - 1402 - 08/09/2012

CPU-Z Validation:
https://valid.x86.fr/k6z5y7

Just lapped my X5650 and heat sink and switched over from Arctic MX-4 to CooLaboratory Liquid Ultra, managed to drop my load temps by over 20 degree C under full load and bumped it up from 4.4GHz to 4.7GHz stable, could probably hit 4.8 or more if I played around with it more, but I'm plenty happy with this for a couple hours worth of tweaking. The X5650 was worryingly concave, took a solid 2 hours with a 180 grit equivalent honing stone before I could see even the first scratch across the center of the IHS, glad I took the time to do all that.


----------



## Heuchler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caffinator*
> 
> I'm really itching to upgrade to 7800x and UD4 mobo with new features.
> 
> How much would a CPU/RAM/MOBO combo go for? X5650(4.5GHz 24/7 stable) in EX58-UD3R rev1.6, with 4x4GB 7-8-7-20 1600 DDR3 memory. $330 shipped?


Good Luck with the Sale. totally didn't realize we have the same board and revision. Back to looking at Samsung NVMe for my X5650 (thanks a lot for posting the benchmark pix)


----------



## theister

hey, from my knowings the absolute maximum voltage you can use for the IOH is 1,8v but i am just to stupid to find it within the datasheet of x58. can some one please help me, maybe i am just getting too old to find it







.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> hey, from my knowings the absolute maximum voltage you can use for the IOH is 1,8v but i am just to stupid to find it within the datasheet of x58. can some one please help me, maybe i am just getting too old to find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Some people claim: if you are running a single PCIe card (graphics card), give the IOH 1.3V, if you are running more than one PCIe graphics card, give it 1.35V."


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Some people claim: if you are running a single PCIe card (graphics card), give the IOH 1.3V, if you are running more than one PCIe graphics card, give it 1.35V."


Don't really even need that much. I've run 1 and 2 graphics cards on a DX58SO and running 2 cards only really needed 1.2v. 1 card ran at just a hair above stock, and do note this was rock solid stable right up to the 221mhz bclock mark (board did not have a slow mode option, so by that point the QPI was screaming along at a little under 8ghz).


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Don't really even need that much. I've run 1 and 2 graphics cards on a DX58SO and running 2 cards only really needed 1.2v. 1 card ran at just a hair above stock, and do note this was rock solid stable right up to the 221mhz bclock mark (board did not have a slow mode option, so by that point the QPI was screaming along at a little under 8ghz).


That's why i wrote some people claims









Auto for me


----------



## theister

yeah but i just want to know whats the possible max according to intel specs. still was not able to find lol


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> yeah but i just want to know whats the possible max according to intel specs. still was not able to find lol


Hi theister

The Intel spec sheet for 5600 series is found here:
https://www.intel.sg/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/xeon-5600-vol-1-datasheet.pdf


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Hi theister
> 
> The Intel spec sheet for 5600 series is found here:
> https://www.intel.sg/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/xeon-5600-vol-1-datasheet.pdf


He's looking for the spec of the x58 IOH chipset itself i think.


----------



## croky

You can find it here . Page 19 .

edit: Just notice you're seeking for the voltages. Well, there's not a definitive answer but head to pages 211 and 212, table 15-11, sheets 1 and 2 ...


----------



## Heuchler

Odd Game and an Odd Tech Reviewer but I would like to see more CPU reviews with popular overclocked processors rather then the same old thing over and over again.
A few megaherz apart factory clocked chips isn't worth looking at in the middle of the night. Westmere overclocked in modern games might be worth a few tech reviews.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

You're pointing out a Nehalem i7 and Sandy Bridge i5? Benchmarks are kind of misleading because you can't really isolate the CPU. I guess you can if you match memory speeds, but then you're not getting an accurate representation of real-world circumstances.


----------



## Heuchler

it feels like I see more C2Q benchmarked then Nehalem/Westmere-EP these days. Watch Dog 2 isn't a great benchmark for CPU performance but neither is old console ported titles like GTA V.
Just interesting how a i7-930 @4.0GHz does against i5-2500K @4.5GHz. Looking at the i7-2600K (8MB + 4c8T) vs i5-2500K (6MB + 4c4t) since same architecture on this particular game and under
the conditions GN chose to test it in.

I been interested in seeing a i7-980X @4.2GHz compare against i5-8400 @3.8GHz. I'm guessing for gaming anything below a GTX1080 it isn't worth the upgrade.
Platform, features, power saving are something different but pure FPS.

Intel i7-8700K vs i7-2600K - FINALLY Time to Upgrade Sandy Bridge?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMFd0aVhVKU&feature=youtu.be

3DMark and Cinebench are pretty repetitive games with no story line. Always like Nehalem-C over Westmere-EP


----------



## Wishmaker

I am a bit disappointed with this Xeon CPU







!
i went out last weekend with my TREK XC 9 bike and did some action shots.
Some were at 1080/60 others at 4k/60 HEVC (off a tripod).

I got home all excited to see what my new Hero 6 Black can do and trying to render 4k/60 or even playback with my XEON at 4.6 GHz is not smooth. I need to install codec packs and use MPC because VLC cannot provide smooth playback. I am running them off my 840 PRO SSD and i everything is choppy.
God forbid to use the GoPro app cos then I got a powerpoint instead of a movie









Before I say that 6 cores and 12 threads is not enough I want to state that Premiere CC has no issues rendering or applying filters in real time to the video. Saving what I edit takes time but I never wanted everything to be done instantly.

Bad Xeon! Sit! Go to your room


----------



## biZuil

Tbh, Vlc is always so stuttery if the file is big or if the file is high resolution, I get better performance with NPC + Madvr with 4x luma res than with vlc stock lol


----------



## malzergski

hello, is there any problem using high density ram on x58?


----------



## Euskafreez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzergski*
> 
> hello, is there any problem using high density ram on x58?


Define high density please. Back when it was my main rig, I went up to 48GB of ram. And I did so with a 4.2ghz overclock and the memory was running at 1600ish mhz at its given timing.


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzergski*
> 
> hello, is there any problem using high density ram on x58?


Should work fine.


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzergski*
> 
> hello, is there any problem using high density ram on x58?


If it isn't registered then it should work fine.


----------



## malzergski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Euskafreez*
> 
> Define high density please. Back when it was my main rig, I went up to 48GB of ram. And I did so with a 4.2ghz overclock and the memory was running at 1600ish mhz at its given timing.


well, I was trying to know why there is "AMD only" ram on ebay or aliexpress, and I found out that the difference would be the chips density on the ram modules: the first Intel motherboards with DDR3 were incompatible with high density chips, unlike AMD's.
I wanted to know if this high density ram is fully compatible with X58 motherboards because it's cheaper and I'd like to buy some.


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzergski*
> 
> well, I was trying to know why there is "AMD only" ram on ebay or aliexpress, and I found out that the difference would be the chips density on the ram modules: the first Intel motherboards with DDR3 were incompatible with high density chips, unlike AMD's.
> I wanted to know if this high density ram is fully compatible with X58 motherboards because it's cheaper and I'd like to buy some.


Hmmm, it's tempting for sure but I would be careful with that "AMD only" ram. Sure they are all high density but I believe those "AMD only" are the worst compatible from the bunch. I would buy just one module, 1Gb or 2 Gb and try it before going for more.

Cheers,


----------



## agentx007

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624448/amd-only-ddr3-ram


----------



## Retrorockit

High density RAM will have x128 in the part # or description, Low density RAM will be x64.
I would look up your particular motherboard at Crucial.com and if they sell only low density modules I would take that as a hint.
In DDR2 low density has chips on both sides of the modules. DDR3 I don't know.
http://forums.crucial.com/t5/Crucial-memory-for-PC-systems/High-Density-and-Low-Density/td-p/526


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624448/amd-only-ddr3-ram


As I see it, the whole thread turned out inconclusive. The facts: they weren't talking about X58 but X79, the guy that ordered those modules cancelled the order, therefore there's no evidence and the guy that tested the ram used an AMD platform. Bummer ... I know it's hard to get such evidence on the internet but the lack of information about ram compatibility (registered and some unbuffered) issue on X58 is just ridiculous.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> also your vcore could be one or two notches to low giving u less performance. have you already done some prime testing with your settings?


I didn't get to test this till now as I was in New York for a while. I also upgraded Windows 10 to the newest update when I returned and had to go up one notch on the vcore to be stable it was fine on the previous build. And after going up one notch it gave me my best CBR15 score.



I also took your advice and went up a few notches and it was unstable for some reason. First while running CBR15 it hung for a few seconds then continued and got a lower score than above. So I ran it again as I said maybe the hang done something and after the second run it gave a lower score than above also.


----------



## NickLe

I have an x58 actually 3... On one I am running a single 8gb chip and a 3 2gb chips in dual Channel. Works no issues


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickLe*
> 
> I have an x58 actually 3... On one I am running a single 8gb chip and a 3 2gb chips in dual Channel. Works no issues


So, do you confirm they are "AMD only" high density ram modules ?


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croky*
> 
> As I see it, the whole thread turned out inconclusive. The facts: they weren't talking about X58 but X79, the guy that ordered those modules cancelled the order, therefore there's no evidence and the guy that tested the ram used an AMD platform. Bummer ... I know it's hard to get such evidence on the internet but the lack of information about ram compatibility (registered and some unbuffered) issue on X58 is just ridiculous.


X 1366 Xeons accept ECC ram, unregistered unless attached to a chipsets that makes use of registered ram such as the C series chipsets. I know registered doesn't work on X58. It requires extra electronics on the main board. The P6T WS board might support it.

High density ram makes use of being cheap. Instead of using a few chips it uses 2 times as many low capacity chips which results in high desnity memory due to how many chips are present on board. So afaik W series chips cannot address this memory space. However supposedly X series chips can. The X memory controller is very interesting. I would like to see someone try.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, while we're on the topic of ram, has anyone here used F3-12800CL7T-6GBPI (Gskill 3x2 1600mhz 7-8-7-24 1.5v PI series)?


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> X 1366 Xeons accept ECC ram, unregistered unless attached to a chipsets that makes use of registered ram such as the C series chipsets. I know registered doesn't work on X58. It requires extra electronics on the main board. The P6T WS board might support it.
> 
> High density ram makes use of being cheap. Instead of using a few chips it uses 2 times as many low capacity chips which results in high desnity memory due to how many chips are present on board. So afaik W series chips cannot address this memory space. However supposedly X series chips can. The X memory controller is very interesting. I would like to see someone try.


I looked it up and I don't believe the X58 chipset has the 11 address pages required for high density RAM, only the standard 10 address pages that are able to read low density RAM. High density chip RAM basically use the 11th lane to talk with the sets of two smaller chips. I've found at least a few cases of people with X58 Xeons that had some AMD only RAM, and they weren't able to get it to show up at all in BIOS, not even half of it.

That said you can get low density chip RAM with high capacities, with some people being able to get 16Gb DIMMs to work and show up in OS with their X58 Xeons, not sure if anyone hit the theoretical 64Gb limit.

It's also worth noting that although high density RAM is cheaper, it also doesn't perform as well as low density RAM.


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> I looked it up and I don't believe the X58 chipset has the 11 address pages required for high density RAM, only the standard 10 address pages that are able to read low density RAM. High density chip RAM basically use the 11th lane to talk with the sets of two smaller chips. I've found at least a few cases of people with X58 Xeons that had some AMD only RAM, and they weren't able to get it to show up at all in BIOS, not even half of it.
> 
> That said you can get low density chip RAM with high capacities, with some people being able to get 16Gb DIMMs to work and show up in OS with their X58 Xeons, not sure if anyone hit the theoretical 64Gb limit.
> 
> It's also worth noting that although high density RAM is cheaper, it also doesn't perform as well as low density RAM.


Thats correct, which is why you need a X5600 series xeon or x5500 series in a C series board(afaik they include the extra lanes) however, thats really hard to find a board like that for consumer use other than the EVGA SR-2 but even that lacks the extra chips i think regardless of using a C series chipset.

So much confusion. But yeah, it's WAY slower


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Thats correct, which is why you need a X5600 series xeon or x5500 series in a C series board(afaik they include the extra lanes) however, thats really hard to find a board like that for consumer use other than the EVGA SR-2 but even that lacks the extra chips i think regardless of using a C series chipset.
> 
> So much confusion. But yeah, it's WAY slower


Yeah, the 11th lane and "AMD Only" branding weren't just a marketing gimmick, 10 address pages was the standard, and AMD just decided to add their own extra 11th address page to their boards and use RAM specifically made for the 11 address pages that was cheaper to make due to using smaller capacity chips.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickLe*
> 
> I have an x58 actually 3... On one I am running a single 8gb chip and a 3 2gb chips in dual Channel. Works no issues


so you are using 6GB's of the 8GB stick in single channel

coz that is how nahalems IMC does things.


----------



## NickLe

Sorry if I wasn't very clear/ wrong in clarity.
Asus X58 Sabertooth:
3x2GB (Corsair) and 1x8GB (Corsair)
Total 14GB
Triple channel mode iirc


----------



## Cyrious

Which means the 8GB stick is operating in single channel mode.

Its how Intel's memory controllers have handled mismatched memory sizes since P45. All memory channels operate at dual (or triple/quad) channel mode up to the lowest common denominator between all channels, then set the leftover to the lowest channel count it will run at. For example, in my X58 rig i have 2GB, 2GB, and 4GB in each memory channel. The 4GB stick will end up split so that 2GB of its capacity is accessed alongside the other 2 2GB sticks in triple channel mode, while the other 2GB functions in single channel only.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Well, while we're on the topic of ram, has anyone here used F3-12800CL7T-6GBPI (Gskill 3x2 1600mhz 7-8-7-24 1.5v PI series)?


I just came here to show off the heatsinks on those beasts;



How much was this kit brand new? Are they hypers?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I just came here to show off the heatsinks on those beasts;
> 
> 
> 
> How much was this kit brand new? Are they hypers?


Someone posted a set on the marketplace when their mainboard went caput. He listed for $20 + flat rate shipping, I offered 25, he accepted. Should be better than the mixed bag of ram I'm currently running.

LegitReviews has their release price at $190 way back in the day. And no they're not AFAIK.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I just came here to show off the heatsinks on those beasts;
> 
> 
> 
> How much was this kit brand new? Are they hypers?


Pic of them are here:

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1640832/for-sale-x58-water-cooled-part-out*

Based on serial number, they are
Quote:


> 10xx - Powerchip/PSC 1040


*http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283666-Figuring-out-G-Skill-s-SNs*

$25 is a good price.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

You have 8GB operating in triple channel, and 6GB operating in single.
Quote:


> You may install varying memory sizes in Channel A and Channel B. The system maps the total size of the lower-sized channel to dual-channel or triple-channel configuration. Any excess memory from the higher-sized channel is then mapped for single-channel operation.


----------



## theister

for the 3x2 and 1x8 example

asuming one chan has 10gb (2+8) and the others 2gb each :

that means that 6gb are accesable with triplechan speed and 8 gb are only single speed.

so you have only a change of 42% that a ram access is with triplechan speed (6/14 = 42 percent) even if the adressed ramsize of a request is lower then the 8gbs of your single stick.

so i think this is a very bad setup/combination to use.


----------



## wims80

I got an old EX58-UD5, I believe I have the first revision. I'm currently running the F13q bios. When I check the supported cpu list at gigabyte's website I can't see the X56xx series. Is my motherboard incapable of running those cpus or have anyone actual experience with these cpus on my board?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wims80*
> 
> I got an old EX58-UD5, I believe I have the first revision. I'm currently running the F13q bios. When I check the supported cpu list at gigabyte's website I can't see the X56xx series. Is my motherboard incapable of running those cpus or have anyone actual experience with these cpus on my board?


General rule of thumb is that if the board can run the 32nm i7s, it can run the 32nm Xeons. The silicon is pretty much identical anyways.


----------



## Slayer3032

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I just came here to show off the heatsinks on those beasts;
> 
> 
> 
> How much was this kit brand new? Are they hypers?


I have them and paid $160 for them new, they've never ran anywhere near the advertised timings or clocks at any point in their life and have recently had their heatspreaders removed so they can be ran in triple channel under my NH-D14 for the first time since I bought them 7 years ago. I just jammed in some $18 ebay special 3x2gb Samsung ECC Unbuffered 1333mhz and run it all at like 1586mhz 9-9-9.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wims80*
> 
> I got an old EX58-UD5, I believe I have the first revision. I'm currently running the F13q bios. When I check the supported cpu list at gigabyte's website I can't see the X56xx series. Is my motherboard incapable of running those cpus or have anyone actual experience with these cpus on my board?


Download the latest bios for it and toss it into IntelMicrocodeList, check for the CPUID of the cpu you want. My rev.1 X58A-UD5 didn't support them with early bios versions and even the very latest or modded bios versions doesn't support them properly and has out of date microcode that causes it to not post without the default QPI multiplier. It's not hard to modify your own bios with the microcodes, luckily your board doesn't have the special "beta bios" versions where the latest versions can only be flashed under Windows 7 with @Bios with qflash and any other utility not being compatible with flashing them.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/1520#post_22795494
http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/7880#post_26336789


----------



## shadowrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> General rule of thumb is that if the board can run the 32nm i7s, it can run the 32nm Xeons. The silicon is pretty much identical anyways.


Except the MSI X58's. Most of them can't run X56** as tested on my MSI Eclipse SLI and X58 Platinum. No display on my X5660 but works on i7 970. There was a beta bios to make it work but it is lost in the annals of the interwebs.


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowrain*
> 
> Except the MSI X58's. Most of them can't run X56** as tested on my MSI Eclipse SLI and X58 Platinum. No display on my X5660 but works on i7 970. There was a beta bios to make it work but it is lost in the annals of the interwebs.


Got a couple of MSI X58 Pro-E and I do have some resources regarding related stuff. Is this what you're looking for ?

https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-REQUEST-Microcode-upgrade-for-MSI-X58-Platinum-MS-7522-for-Xeon-Westmere-EP-06C2

Cheers


----------



## shadowrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croky*
> 
> Got a couple of MSI X58 Pro-E and I do have some resources regarding related stuff. Is this what you're looking for ?
> 
> https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thread-REQUEST-Microcode-upgrade-for-MSI-X58-Platinum-MS-7522-for-Xeon-Westmere-EP-06C2
> 
> Cheers


Yes please. Thank you.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> for the 3x2 and 1x8 example
> 
> asuming one chan has 10gb (2+8) and the others 2gb each :
> 
> that means that 6gb are accesable with triplechan speed and 8 gb are only single speed.
> 
> so you have only a change of 42% that a ram access is with triplechan speed (6/14 = 42 percent) even if the adressed ramsize of a request is lower then the 8gbs of your single stick.
> 
> so i think this is a very bad setup/combination to use.


no, 8GB's are triple channel as the first 2GB's of the 8GB stick are bound to the channel the stick is in.


----------



## wims80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayer3032*
> 
> ...
> Download the latest bios for it and toss it into IntelMicrocodeList, check for the CPUID of the cpu you want. My rev.1 X58A-UD5 didn't support them with early bios versions and even the very latest or modded bios versions doesn't support them properly and has out of date microcode that causes it to not post without the default QPI multiplier. It's not hard to modify your own bios with the microcodes, luckily your board doesn't have the special "beta bios" versions where the latest versions can only be flashed under Windows 7 with @Bios with qflash and any other utility not being compatible with flashing them.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/1520#post_22795494
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1461359/official-xeon-x5660-x58-review-discussion-and-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside/7880#post_26336789


Cool, I had a look at the bioses from tweaktown and apparently the F13 stock variant has the rev 14 microcode revision, so I'm guessing it should work ... although it has two different revisions listed for whatever reason, both the bugged out 0f and the 14.

Code:



Code:


CPUID=206C2 Rev=14 2011/03/11 CRC=67223A59 Off=E07DF Size=1C00 Plat=0,1
CPUID=206C2 Rev=0F 2010/06/18 CRC=FECACCE7 Off=E23DF Size=1C00 Plat=0,1

Anyways, gonna pick up one of these x5650s from ebay and give it a whirl. BTW what exactly do they mean when they say that a cpu is refurbished or 'b stock' ... how do you refurbish a cpu


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Anyways, gonna pick up one of these x5650s from ebay and give it a whirl. BTW what exactly do they mean when they say that a cpu is refurbished or 'b stock' ... how do you refurbish a cpu


It means a used cpu is received and tested by the manufacturer, or by the reseller, and resold. In cpu world, I bet this work is mostly performed by the reseller or the importer.


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squall Leonhart*
> 
> no, 8GB's are triple channel as the first 2GB's of the 8GB stick are bound to the channel the stick is in.


nope.

as u posted urself the mapping rules. if its chan A 10 (8+2) gb, chan B 2gb chan c 2gb only 6gbs are mapped as triple channel, cause the lowest same amout of ram in each channel is 2gb. 2 dimm slots are bounded to one chan.(A1A2,B1B2,C1C2)


----------



## Slayer3032

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wims80*
> 
> Cool, I had a look at the bioses from tweaktown and apparently the F13 stock variant has the rev 14 microcode revision, so I'm guessing it should work ... although it has two different revisions listed for whatever reason, both the bugged out 0f and the 14.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CPUID=206C2 Rev=14 2011/03/11 CRC=67223A59 Off=E07DF Size=1C00 Plat=0,1
> CPUID=206C2 Rev=0F 2010/06/18 CRC=FECACCE7 Off=E23DF Size=1C00 Plat=0,1
> 
> Anyways, gonna pick up one of these x5650s from ebay and give it a whirl. BTW what exactly do they mean when they say that a cpu is refurbished or 'b stock' ... how do you refurbish a cpu


Yeah, I noticed that multiple microcodes was somewhat common. I'm pretty sure it either loads the newest or first listed microcode, my post screen says what microcode it's using when it boots and it also says it in my M.I.T system info in bios. I think so as long as you have it you should at least be able to boot at stock clocks and fix your bios with it in your motherboard at worst.

B stock is like scratch and dent, it's an inventory which you would be selling for a little less because it's not cosmetically as good as your normal inventory but is still just as functional. Mine just had a few surface scratches and nicks on the IHS. I used it as an excuse to lap it since it was even cheaper. Refurbished items on ebay like this are usually "seller refurbished" which would just mean they cleaned it all up nice and it's used but appears and would "function like new". Don't forget to look at the X5660 and X5670's on ebay too, the former is usually the same price and the later is sometimes a really similar price.

It seems like they're coming down in price, mine was the cheapest on ebay like a month ago at $24.13. The X5660's are actually a little cheaper than the X5650's now and it seems like the X5650 may have gone up a little bit because I want to say they were a couple dollars cheaper.


----------



## EMUracing

Anyone know if the MSI X58 X-Power Big Bang supports a x5675 without needing a modded bios? I have a CPU on the way, so will find out soon I guess.

Ive had the X-Power for a while with a 920, but giving it to a friend, so upgrading the CPU for him to the best it can be on the platform. If the Xeon isnt recognized, I might have to give him my X58 Sabertooth instead... which I would rather not do.


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMUracing*
> 
> Anyone know if the MSI X58 X-Power Big Bang supports a x5675 without needing a modded bios? I have a CPU on the way, so will find out soon I guess.
> 
> Ive had the X-Power for a while with a 920, but giving it to a friend, so upgrading the CPU for him to the best it can be on the platform. If the Xeon isnt recognized, I might have to give him my X58 Sabertooth instead... which I would rather not do.


Yes, it works. Look here for CTM AUdi's reply. Install latest BIOS and clear CMOS before first boot with new cpu.

Cheers,


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> nope.
> 
> as u posted urself the mapping rules. if its chan A 10 (8+2) gb, chan B 2gb chan c 2gb only 6gbs are mapped as triple channel, cause the lowest same amout of ram in each channel is 2gb. 2 dimm slots are bounded to one chan.(A1A2,B1B2,C1C2)


No, as the two slots are one channel, you cannot map 1 slot in triple and one slot in single.

the memory controller runs the mapped region of the lowest. Mapped Region. Not physical region.

its actually 2|2+6|2|0|2|0, so you have 8GB's triple channel, and 6GB's single.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

the Rampage III Extreme 1607 beta bios actually has the CAS latency lower on S3 resume bug


----------



## Slayer3032

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowrain*
> 
> Except the MSI X58's. Most of them can't run X56** as tested on my MSI Eclipse SLI and X58 Platinum. No display on my X5660 but works on i7 970. There was a beta bios to make it work but it is lost in the annals of the interwebs.


If those boards have an American Megatrends bios like google suggests you could try updating the microcode on them using MMTool which seemed extremely cool and easy to use.

Now, I'm far far from an expert on any of this stuff. I'm not sure what to expect from a motherboard which doesn't advertise it supports the 6 cores but I don't imagine adding some microcodes to your bios would do anything more than enable using a cpu that doesn't work properly with your board resulting in something that still doesn't boot or crashes.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The i7-970 is a 6-core processor. I'm not sure what's different about these Xeons that made them incompatible with some motherboards. That board might support a W3680 or W3690, both of which would be multiplier unlocked.


----------



## shadowrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMUracing*
> 
> Anyone know if the MSI X58 X-Power Big Bang supports a x5675 without needing a modded bios? I have a CPU on the way, so will find out soon I guess.
> 
> Ive had the X-Power for a while with a 920, but giving it to a friend, so upgrading the CPU for him to the best it can be on the platform. If the Xeon isnt recognized, I might have to give him my X58 Sabertooth instead... which I would rather not do.


Yes, I read that the latest bios of Big Bang has Xeon Westmere Support. The MSI X58 motherboards circa 2008-09 like the Eclipse and Platinum are the ones that doesn't have a bios supporting Westmeres. The Big Bang and the Pro-E/Pro-M does support it with their latest bioses based on my research a while back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayer3032*
> 
> If those boards have an American Megatrends bios like google suggests you could try updating the microcode on them using MMTool which seemed extremely cool and easy to use.
> 
> Now, I'm far far from an expert on any of this stuff. I'm not sure what to expect from a motherboard which doesn't advertise it supports the 6 cores but I don't imagine adding some microcodes to your bios would do anything more than enable using a cpu that doesn't work properly with your board resulting in something that still doesn't boot or crashes.


Yes i tried updating the Microcode on the bios file but the update within the MSI bios doesn't recognize the modded file. I could run the DOS bios update but too risky for me since the Eclipse board is working on my i7 970 6-cores anyway and didn't wanna brick an X58 which is rare in my area and still costs a lot. And I got an ASUS board anyway to work with my X5660 then and now on X5675.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> The i7-970 is a 6-core processor. I'm not sure what's different about these Xeons that made them incompatible with some motherboards. That board might support a W3680 or W3690, both of which would be multiplier unlocked.


I checked the latest Eclipse bios and it doesn't have the microcodes for the Xeon Westmeres. Also I noticed that you can't do IOH:RAM ratio lower than 2:1 on the old MSI boards while in my ASUS P6X58D Premium i can have the ratio set to 1.75:1.


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squall Leonhart*
> 
> No, as the two slots are one channel, you cannot map 1 slot in triple and one slot in single.
> 
> the memory controller runs the mapped region of the lowest. Mapped Region. Not physical region.
> 
> its actually 2|2+6|2|0|2|0, so you have 8GB's triple channel, and 6GB's single.


https://superuser.com/questions/582670/combining-multiple-dimms-in-one-memory-channel


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squall Leonhart*
> 
> No, as the two slots are one channel, you cannot map 1 slot in triple and one slot in single.
> 
> the memory controller runs the mapped region of the lowest. Mapped Region. Not physical region.
> 
> its actually 2|2+6|2|0|2|0, so you have 8GB's triple channel, and 6GB's single.


dude for real, i never said each slot is mapped.

for the imc its like 10gb stick in chan a, 2 gb in chan b and 2 gb in chan c.

so the lowest amount in each channel is 2gb to use for triple. so its 6gb total in triple and 8 in single.


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowrain*
> 
> Yes, I read that the latest bios of Big Bang has Xeon Westmere Support. The MSI X58 motherboards circa 2008-09 like the Eclipse and Platinum are the ones that doesn't have a bios supporting Westmeres. The Big Bang and the Pro-E/Pro-M does support it with their latest bioses based on my research a while back.


Thanks. I've been on the latest bios for a few years on that board. When the cpu arrives (hoping tomorrow), I'll pop it in and give it a shot. Hoping for 4.2-4.4ghz fully stable with 12gb memory around 1800 9,10,10,24...

The System will go to a friend, who knows nothing about computers, has 2x240mm radiators, d5 pump, with raystorm block. Stability is the most important, and don't want to go high on voltage. If I need to lower clocks, it's fine as long as I have a good 4ghz minimum. I know the sweet spot for the motherboard bclk is around 187.


----------



## Toasty285

Hello Together,

i hope i can post my issues here in the Xeon-Club. Since one week I'm an owner of a Xeon 5660 and I 'd like to overclock my CPU up to 4 GHZ. At the moment I have 3,4 GHZ with the BIOS settings below.

I build up a PC with following components:

EVGA FTW3 (bios flashed to newest version 83)
GTX 780 Windforce 3GB
Venegance DDR3 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24 2x4GB 1.5V
CPU Fan Arctic Freezer 13
Windows 10 64bit

BIOS settings:

Intel Speed Step = Disabled
Turbo mode = Enabled
HT = Enabled
Execute Disable bit = Disabled
CPU Spread Spectrum = Disabled
Actual CPU speed = 160 x 21
Ram divider = 2:8
RAM Timings = 9-9-9-24
CPU Uncore Frequency = x16
Vcore = Auto (without vdroop)
CPU VTT = +100mv
Vdimm = 1.5v

Everything else is on AUTO.

Whenever I change settings in BIOS (multiplier, Vcore Voltage, BLCK) and I save theses settings, my PC will restart. Then the screen turns black saying that their is no signal. I can not get to higher Frequencies and I don't know why.

Can you help me with overclocking my CPU.
I would be glad to hear your solutions. I already used many guides without success.

Best Regards


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Make sure you're using the lowest RAM and CPU multipliers when finding your highest base clock. That's the first thing you need to find before settling on maximum overclocks. You lower the multipliers to isolate the base clock. If your PC still doesn't like those adjustments when isolating base clock, you could have a faulty motherboard or CPU. I'm not sure which is more likely.


----------



## xenkw0n

Figured I would share with this group that I picked up some old-school DDR3 memory on the cheap. The reason I went after 2gb sticks was because these used to be pretty pricey and for only $35 I thought, "why not?" Only need another 2gb stick to get 12gb in an x58 system... Next project is an x58 arcade cabinet.



What I am really on the look-out for is some of this...

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231321

DDR3L 1600 (PC3L 12800)
Timing 7-8-7-24-2N
CAS Latency 7
Voltage 1.35V


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty285*
> 
> Hello Together,
> 
> i hope i can post my issues here in the Xeon-Club. Since one week I'm an owner of a Xeon 5660 and I 'd like to overclock my CPU up to 4 GHZ. At the moment I have 3,4 GHZ with the BIOS settings below.
> 
> I build up a PC with following components:
> 
> EVGA FTW3 (bios flashed to newest version 83)
> GTX 780 Windforce 3GB
> Venegance DDR3 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24 2x4GB 1.5V
> CPU Fan Arctic Freezer 13
> Windows 10 64bit
> 
> BIOS settings:
> 
> Intel Speed Step = Disabled
> Turbo mode = Enabled
> HT = Enabled
> Execute Disable bit = Disabled
> CPU Spread Spectrum = Disabled
> Actual CPU speed = 160 x 21
> Ram divider = 2:8
> RAM Timings = 9-9-9-24
> CPU Uncore Frequency = x16
> Vcore = Auto (without vdroop)
> CPU VTT = +100mv
> Vdimm = 1.5v
> 
> Everything else is on AUTO.
> 
> Whenever I change settings in BIOS (multiplier, Vcore Voltage, BLCK) and I save theses settings, my PC will restart. Then the screen turns black saying that their is no signal. I can not get to higher Frequencies and I don't know why.
> 
> Can you help me with overclocking my CPU.
> I would be glad to hear your solutions. I already used many guides without success.
> 
> Best Regards


I have two FTW3 with x5660 @ 4ghz or better, here is how mine is set

Intel Speed Step = Enabled
Turbo mode = Enabled
HT = Enabled
Execute Disable bit = Disabled
CPU Spread Spectrum = Disabled
Actual CPU speed = 175 x 21
Ram divider = 2:8
RAM Timings = 9-9-9-27 2
CPU Uncore Frequency = 2 x ram speed
Vcore = 1.30 without vdroop
CPU VTT = + 125 to 150mv ,, the base V is 200mv so +150 is 1.35v
Vdimm = 1.6v

Also the QPI setting set to its lowest setting, NOT slow mode.
Energy savers higher than c1 disables, c1 enabled


----------



## Squall Leonhart

never known a nahalem to require qpi be set to the 'lowest', the uncore can operate up to 7200 on these chips just fine.

nxbit is required on for many drivers and anticheat engines.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squall Leonhart*
> 
> nxbit is required on for many drivers and anticheat engines.


...and Windows 8/8.1/10 (both x86 and x64).
But those are some no-name 3-rd party software programs, really not worth mentioning, so moving right along...


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squall Leonhart*
> 
> never known a nahalem to require qpi be set to the 'lowest', the uncore can operate up to 7200 on these chips just fine.
> 
> nxbit is required on for many drivers and anticheat engines.


The qpi will raise with the BCLK being overclocked, so I start at its lower setting
Uncore I run at 2 x ram speed or just a click under,. 1600 ram 3200 uncore.

I think it is the VVT volts giving the problem, but we will soon see.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Windows 8/8.1/10


reported for swearing (







)


----------



## Toasty285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I have two FTW3 with x5660 @ 4ghz or better, here is how mine is set
> 
> Intel Speed Step = Enabled
> Turbo mode = Enabled
> HT = Enabled
> Execute Disable bit = Disabled
> CPU Spread Spectrum = Disabled
> Actual CPU speed = 175 x 21
> Ram divider = 2:8
> RAM Timings = 9-9-9-27 2
> CPU Uncore Frequency = 2 x ram speed
> Vcore = 1.30 without vdroop
> CPU VTT = + 125 to 150mv ,, the base V is 200mv so +150 is 1.35v
> Vdimm = 1.6v
> 
> Also the QPI setting set to its lowest setting, NOT slow mode.
> Energy savers higher than c1 disables, c1 enabled


Thank you for helping me. I'm very pleased for your help

Now I got following options in BIOS:

Intel Speed Step = Enabled
Turbo mode = Enabled
HT = Enabled
Execute Disable bit = Disabled
CPU Spread Spectrum = Disabled
Actual CPU speed = 176 x 21
Ram divider = 2:8
RAM Timings = 9-9-9-24
CPU Uncore Frequency = x16
Vcore = 1.3V (without vdroop)
CPU VTT = +150mv
Vdimm = 1.5v
CPU Uncore = 16x

QPI and everthing else is on auto. (with QPI on lowest my PC didn't start)

Cinebench shows that I have 3.71 GHZ and CPUZ shows:



With Spedstep on the multiplier is automatically reduced when not using the CPU that hard.
So muliplier changes to x12 and 2118 MHZ. Is that correct ?

So next I will run Prime95 and stress test my cpu or can I go higher with BLCK ?


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty285*
> 
> Thank you for helping me. I'm very pleased for your help
> 
> Now I got following options in BIOS:
> 
> Intel Speed Step = Enabled
> Turbo mode = Enabled
> HT = Enabled
> Execute Disable bit = Disabled
> CPU Spread Spectrum = Disabled
> Actual CPU speed = 176 x 21
> Ram divider = 2:8
> RAM Timings = 9-9-9-24
> CPU Uncore Frequency = x16
> Vcore = 1.3V (without vdroop)
> CPU VTT = +150mv
> Vdimm = 1.5v
> CPU Uncore = 16x
> 
> QPI and everthing else is on auto. (with QPI on lowest my PC didn't start)
> 
> Cinebench shows that I have 3.71 GHZ and CPUZ shows:
> 
> 
> 
> With Spedstep on the multiplier is automatically reduced when not using the CPU that hard.
> So muliplier changes to x12 and 2118 MHZ. Is that correct ?
> 
> So next I will run Prime95 and stress test my cpu or can I go higher with BLCK ?


Depends on your cooling and temps. If you're happy with your current temps under load and you're not thermal throttling, you can keep trying to bump it up.

If you want to find your max BLCK quickly so you know how much wiggle room you have, bump your CPU and DRAM multiplier down and keep bumping BLCK up until the system stops being stable, then go back to the last stable BLCK. You can then try running full cpu and ram multipliers with the max BLCK you found and see if you can get it to run stable and see where your temps are at, you will most likely have to boost voltage aswell to make it work. Start with the CPU multiplier and get that stable, then bump up ram once that's stable.

If you're hitting +90°c or throttling, back the voltage and BLCK down until they become more reasonable again (~85°c max or lower under 100% stress). 1.35v is about as high as you would want to safely go for Vcore, but you can go a tick or two higher if you're cooling can support the higher temps.

I believe your multiplier will only go down to x12 or whatever you have your multiplier set to if you have C1e support enabled, though enabling it tends to make overclocking less stable.


----------



## Toasty285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> Depends on your cooling and temps. If you're happy with your current temps under load and you're not thermal throttling, you can keep trying to bump it up.
> 
> If you want to find your max BLCK quickly so you know how much wiggle room you have, bump your CPU and DRAM multiplier down and keep bumping BLCK up until the system stops being stable, then go back to the last stable BLCK. You can then try running full cpu and ram multipliers with the max BLCK you found and see if you can get it to run stable and see where your temps are at, you will most likely have to boost voltage aswell to make it work. Start with the CPU multiplier and get that stable, then bump up ram once that's stable.
> 
> If you're hitting +90°c or throttling, back the voltage and BLCK down until they become more reasonable again (~85°c max or lower under 100% stress). 1.35v is about as high as you would want to safely go for Vcore, but you can go a tick or two higher if you're cooling can support the higher temps.
> 
> I believe your multiplier will only go down to x12 or whatever you have your multiplier set to if you have C1e support enabled, though enabling it tends to make overclocking less stable.


Thank you for helping me. I'm now on 180 x 12, but CPU frequency is fluctuating all the time, although no energy saving settings in BIOS are active. Only Intel Speed Step is enabled.
Is that a problem if frequencies are changing (Multiplier changes from x12 to x23) ? Are the overclock settings not right? I will test if it is stable with PRIME95. I read that changing muliplier is not bad, because of saving Energy. When I start Cinebench muliplier is constant on x23.


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty285*
> 
> Thank you for helping me. I'm now on 180 x 12, but CPU frequency is fluctuating all the time, although no energy saving settings in BIOS are active. Only Intel Speed Step is enabled.
> Is that a problem if frequencies are changing (Multiplier changes from x12 to x23) ? Are the overclock settings not right? I will test if it is stable with PRIME95. I read that changing muliplier is not bad, because of saving Energy. When I start Cinebench muliplier is constant on x23.


As long as everything is stable under load and doesn't crash on sleep/wake, as you said, it's better to leave things like that on to lower idle power draw, lower idle temps, and extend your CPU life as much as possible.

Generally you really only want to avoid those extra settings when first setting up your overclock so that you have as few variables as possible to dial in your max settings, but if you can get all that working with a stable overclock it's good to have it enabled.

If you are happy with what you're getting now and it's stable, leave them on. If you want to squeeze every last MHz out of the CPU, leave them off while tuning, then re-enable after and see if if it's still stable, otherwise back off the BLCK a bit and repeat.


----------



## Toasty285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> As long as everything is stable under load and doesn't crash on sleep/wake, as you said, it's better to leave things like that on to lower idle power draw, lower idle temps, and extend your CPU life as much as possible.
> 
> Generally you really only want to avoid those extra settings when first setting up your overclock so that you have as few variables as possible to dial in your max settings, but if you can get all that working with a stable overclock it's good to have it enabled.
> 
> If you are happy with what you're getting now, leave them on. If you want to squeeze every last MHz out of the CPU, leave them off while tuning, then re-enable after and see if if it's still stable, otherwise back off the BLCK a bit and repeat.


I will test if everything is stable and leave everything as it is now. Thank you for your fast reply.


----------



## EMUracing

Got my x5675 in yesterday. Dropped it in, recognized by the MSI xpower but had some difficulty getting an overclock. Wouldn't post at any bclk above 150 regardless of multiplier or voltage. I had to ease the bclk up from 149, then bump it up gradually.

Managed to get it to post up to 195, 196 wouldn't go. Was able to post at 195x23, for just about 4.5ghz with 1.35vcore. Was happy and about to call it a night.

Then I saw an oc stepping mode in the bios, which you can set the initial boot bclk and final target bclk, select a time duration for it to reach the target from the initial. 2s being lowest and 9s being highest. I chose 9s to test it out... looks like i can get 245 bclk at least, that's the highest i tried.

I don't have the ssd yet, so this is just to feel out the cpu. Going to test further when the ssd comes. Pretty sure it will need more voltage for full stability, but at least i know the tools and general range that i can work with.

I cannot adjust the uncore ratio in bios. Seems to be auto selected at a 1.8 memory to uncore. Will need to see if there is any way to adjust this.

Overall, much more tedious to overclock than the Sabertooth.


----------



## theister

did you update the microcode for the bios you are using?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't think the XPower BIOS needed to be modified.


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't think the XPower BIOS needed to be modified.


Just to add that clearing the CMOS makes wonders after replacing a CPU. That is, if that's EMUracings case ...


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty285*
> 
> Cinebench shows that I have 3.71 GHZ and CPUZ shows:


Cinebench does not show the correct speed on these Xeons when using the max turbo.

My system when using 200blck and 21 multi it reports the correct 4.2GHz but if I enable turbo with 200blck and 23 multi it shows the same 4.2GHz in CBR15 but it will display the correct 4.6GHz in CPUz.

Regarding the multi fluctuating that is normal for these Xeons afaik and does not effect anything. When the system is under load it will stay on it's max multiplier.


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croky*
> 
> Just to add that clearing the CMOS makes wonders after replacing a CPU. That is, if that's EMUracings case ...


I cleared cmos before removing the 920, and after booting with the Xeon. I'm just sharing my experience, in case others decide to try the same motherboard.

It does not need a micro code update, recognized with the last 2 bios updates I believe.

This motherboard just has lots of personality, and has to be massaged up the bclk ladder. Overclocking the 920 5 years ago it was a little temperamental, but not as much as with the Xeon.

Memory should be best around 1850ish 9,10,10,24 (settings I ran the 920 at)
.. had it posting up to 1960 11,11,11,28 last night when testing. It's not great ddr3, 1600 c9 g.skill rip jaws, but I'm not going to replace it. I will run it between 1600-1800 with the best timings I can get.

I'm going to include my 960 with it, but the shroud is a little too long to clear the pump attached to the reservoir. Either I shorten it, or leave it in the 4th pcie slot. I will probably cut it tomorrow so that can fit in the top slot for better airflow.


----------



## Slayer3032

The MSI Big Bang XPower's latest 1.7 Bios has the 13 microcode for 206C2 which is fairly common for later, more up to date motherboards. I don't know if 14 fixed any issues compared to the poor ones like 0F or completely broken ones former to that. I imagine that there must have been a reason for Intel to revise it all the way in 2011 though.

Is it worthwhile to push up the timings to run past 1600? I'm at like 1520mhz at 9-9-9-24. What memory benchmarks are even good to use? I tried using Aida64 but the trial version is boring with blocked out results which waste time benchmarking but don't show.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Tighter timings are usually better on this platform. You might have to loosen timings to 11-11-11-30 to take the next higher RAM ratio.


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayer3032*
> 
> The MSI Big Bang XPower's latest 1.7 Bios has the 13 microcode for 206C2 which is fairly common for later, more up to date motherboards. I don't know if 14 fixed any issues compared to the poor ones like 0F or completely broken ones former to that. I imagine that there must have been a reason for Intel to revise it all the way in 2011 though.
> 
> Is it worthwhile to push up the timings to run past 1600? I'm at like 1520mhz at 9-9-9-24. What memory benchmarks are even good to use? I tried using Aida64 but the trial version is boring with blocked out results which waste time benchmarking but don't show.


I can run the memory at 9,10,10,24 around 1850 max, I just kept the timings loose so that it wouldn't factor into the search for BCLK speed. I can only get about 1650 at 9,9,9,24, so 1600 or 1800 are the sweet spots for this memory. 2 sticks are nanya, the other one Elpida based on the g.skill serial coding.


----------



## Cyrious

So, I went on craigslist and found a cheap EVGA 500B PSU for sale, and bought it for $25 so that I can get the X58 rig off the Earthwatts unit. Hopefully, I did good with that. Jonnyguru says its a fairly solid unit for the $50 price range, and it's certainly newer than the now quite aged EA-500 sitting in there now.


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayer3032*
> 
> The MSI Big Bang XPower's latest 1.7 Bios has the 13 microcode for 206C2 which is fairly common for later, more up to date motherboards. I don't know if 14 fixed any issues compared to the poor ones like 0F or completely broken ones former to that. I imagine that there must have been a reason for Intel to revise it all the way in 2011 though.
> 
> Is it worthwhile to push up the timings to run past 1600? I'm at like 1520mhz at 9-9-9-24. What memory benchmarks are even good to use? I tried using Aida64 but the trial version is boring with blocked out results which waste time benchmarking but don't show.


there is even a rev 15 (1d) from 2015. i would give it a try to see if it fix the uncore. but msi is some kind of messy with the bioses for the x58 plattform. for example with the latest bios for the msi x58 pro-e the uncore is fixed to 2:1 running a xeon. with the seconed newest ur are able to change uncore, but sadly not below 2:1.


----------



## wims80

How big is the difference between say the x5650 and the x5675 when it comes to max stable clock? Should I expect a significantly higher chance of high clocks with the 75? Also, how well do these chips drive a gtx 1070? Can they deliver enough to run modern games at decent framerates / settings or is an x58 system going to significantly bottleneck a gtx 1070?


----------



## shadowrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wims80*
> 
> How big is the difference between say the x5650 and the x5675 when it comes to max stable clock? Should I expect a significantly higher chance of high clocks with the 75? Also, how well do these chips drive a gtx 1070? Can they deliver enough to run modern games at decent framerates / settings or is an x58 system going to significantly bottleneck a gtx 1070?


1. In my experience from X5660 to X5675, the stable clocks were the same but the stable voltage difference was significant.
2. Significant like 100mhz or 200mhz yes. Don't expect to go 5ghz daily on these xeons.
3. Very well. I've ran heaven benchmarks that even beat skylakes on my 1070. There are others who also run 1080ti's on thier Xeons here.
4. There is no pcie2.0 bottleneck. You will get almost the same or higher max frame rates, average will be the same of a few frames lower and lowest frame rate will be lower than the lakes by a few.


----------



## revamper

I manually updated my cpu microcode from rev 0F to 14 using cbrom155. The uncore bug is gone, I can now change the uncore multi!








https://www.win-raid.com/t2811f16-Guide-How-to-update-CPU-microcodes-NCPUCODE-BIN-CPUCODE-BIN-on-a-non-UEFI-Award-Phoenix-BIOS.html#msg38485
http://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-award-or-phoenix-bios/


----------



## Slayer3032

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> there is even a rev 15 (1d) from 2015. i would give it a try to see if it fix the uncore. but msi is some kind of messy with the bioses for the x58 plattform. for example with the latest bios for the msi x58 pro-e the uncore is fixed to 2:1 running a xeon. with the seconed newest ur are able to change uncore, but sadly not below 2:1.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> there is even a rev 15 (1d) from 2015. i would give it a try to see if it fix the uncore. but msi is some kind of messy with the bioses for the x58 plattform. for example with the latest bios for the msi x58 pro-e the uncore is fixed to 2:1 running a xeon. with the seconed newest ur are able to change uncore, but sadly not below 2:1.


From 2015?!? That's crazy, do you know of any hardware which this is actually used in? I just got curious and the Intel DX58SO has a rev 1A from 06/2013. I also found a rev 15 from 08/2011 on the SuperMicro X8DTU-F.

I wonder if I can figure out how to merge these into my rev.1 UD5 F6 bios instead of just dumping it from the modded rev.2 UD5 bios and directly patching it in like I did prior. I tried checking out intel's pack of microcode once but I honestly have no idea what to do with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revamper*
> 
> I manually updated my cpu microcode from rev 0F to 14 using cbrom155. The uncore bug is gone, I can now change the uncore multi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.win-raid.com/t2811f16-Guide-How-to-update-CPU-microcodes-NCPUCODE-BIN-CPUCODE-BIN-on-a-non-UEFI-Award-Phoenix-BIOS.html#msg38485
> http://www.delidded.com/how-to-update-cpu-microcode-in-award-or-phoenix-bios/


Awesome! Great to hear people having luck with this too, when I was trying to look into it seemed like the entire internet felt touching a Xeon or BIOS is crazy taboo.


----------



## Rollergold

Hey Guys and Gals,

I've been humming way with my X5660 now @ 4.6ghz and I noticed that my Cinebench score seems to be a little low @ 1026, others seem to get up to 1080 on a 5660 @ 4.6ghz, below is my BIOS settings is there anything I could do to increase that score (Other then adding another stick ram, the 3rd stick of ram failed & is being replaced, its just not here yet)

Board is a ASUS P6X58-E-WS on the 0301 BIOS



Bios Settings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rollergold*
> 
> Hey Guys and Gals,
> 
> I've been humming way with my X5660 now @ 4.6ghz and I noticed that my Cinebench score seems to be a little low @ 1026, others seem to get up to 1080 on a 5660 @ 4.6ghz, below is my BIOS settings is there anything I could do to increase that score (Other then adding another stick ram, the 3rd stick of ram failed & is being replaced, its just not here yet)
> 
> Board is a ASUS P6X58-E-WS on the 0301 BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> Bios Settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


And there in is the real question.
I have 4.6ghz and 1080 CB but only with uncore of 3800 +


----------



## theister

higher uncore needed and if possible ramspeed (but maybe not possible in your case to run 2000mhz ram).

you should already see an increasement by putting uncore to 2+1 : 1.

you also have to tinker arround with clockskews and cpu_pll if you are hunting for each single point.

could also be that ur voltages are just set to low cause even with ur low uncore the socre is a bit too low.. did u do real stresstesting?


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rollergold*
> 
> Hey Guys and Gals,
> 
> I've been humming way with my X5660 now @ 4.6ghz and I noticed that my Cinebench score seems to be a little low @ 1026, others seem to get up to 1080 on a 5660 @ 4.6ghz,


My max with a X5660 @4.6GHz is 1045. I never bothered to fine tune it or anything to see if I can get higher.


----------



## Cyrious

I was hoping my Gskill set would show up today, but i guess not. I intend on using the extra headroom they have to see if i can squeeze the desired 1000 points out of cinebench.

That reminds me though, I gotta see what the Bclock limit for this CPU and this board is.


----------



## Slayer3032

I ended up tracking down the 1D microcode from 2015, although after doing all this I've found that there's a good bit of information on this hidden deep in the X58 Xeon threads on here. I also tracked down the most up to date microcodes according to MCE for the rest of the 1366 CPUIDs I could find by searching through like at least 30-40 bios. From what I can tell 1D is only a security update but they may have been fixing things up to 2013 with 1A. Very few bios had newer than 2008 microcode revisions for the lower end i7's which is disappointing since those were the most common 1366 cpus.

I used MCE and CBROM195 on the F6 bios for my GA-X58A-UD5, the first time I copied it with CBROM it corrupted. Intelmicrocodelist reported it perfectly fine but MCE's list function reported it as having an error. I would probably run your patched bios through MCE, CBROM \D and IntelMicrocodeList to make sure everything looks okay first. This thread is also invaluable https://www.win-raid.com/t2811f16-Guide-How-to-update-CPU-microcodes-NCPUCODE-BIN-CPUCODE-BIN-on-a-non-UEFI-Award-Phoenix-BIOS.html



1366CPUMicrocode 147k .zip file


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Do you know if the newer microcodes addressed RAM compatibility? I think the latest in my BIOS is 14.


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayer3032*
> 
> I ended up tracking down the 1D microcode from 2015, although after doing all this I've found that there's a good bit of information on this hidden deep in the X58 Xeon threads on here. I also tracked down the most up to date microcodes according to MCE for the rest of the 1366 CPUIDs I could find by searching through like at least 30-40 bios. From what I can tell 1D is only a security update but they may have been fixing things up to 2013 with 1A. Very few bios had newer than 2008 microcode revisions for the lower end i7's which is disappointing since those were the most common 1366 cpus.
> 
> I used MCE and CBROM195 on the F6 bios for my GA-X58A-UD5, the first time I copied it with CBROM it corrupted. Intelmicrocodelist reported it perfectly fine but MCE's list function reported it as having an error. I would probably run your patched bios through MCE, CBROM \D and IntelMicrocodeList to make sure everything looks okay first. This thread is also invaluable https://www.win-raid.com/t2811f16-Guide-How-to-update-CPU-microcodes-NCPUCODE-BIN-CPUCODE-BIN-on-a-non-UEFI-Award-Phoenix-BIOS.html
> 
> 
> 
> 1366CPUMicrocode 147k .zip file


sorry, i missed your last post before, could have told you


----------



## thehunter466

Hello guys,these are the bench results from my x5650 @4ghz.


----------



## Slayer3032

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> sorry, i missed your last post before, could have told you


It's all good, it's fun to mess with. I couldn't find any once place which has all of the most up to date ones so I just collected them all myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Do you know if the newer microcodes addressed RAM compatibility? I think the latest in my BIOS is 14.


It's possible but I would assume unlikely. Reading through the bios changelog for the DX58SO suggests lots of improvements were made on that bios well into like 2013, I'm not sure if the microcode could do anything for ram compatibility though. Since your motherboard manufacturer isn't going to support it any longer, patching in the latest microcodes into the latest available bios couldn't hurt to try.

I wasn't able to find any sort of changelog related to them though, the 1D update in 2015 seems to have been security related but that's about all I can find.


----------



## croky

That's some interesting info. Thanks for keeping us updated on your findings !

Kudos man


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehunter466*
> 
> Hello guys,these are the bench results from my x5650 @4ghz.


Get the latest CPU-Z to get more relevant single thread scores

Never mind Read that as single thread for some reason. carry on


----------



## thehunter466

Yeah,no way those were the single thread scores








Here they are :

Btw do you think my cinebench score is a little low? I actually changed a little bit my OC settings to make it 24/7 stable ( still 4ghz ) and now it shows even lower,like 891 cb.


----------



## biZuil

Cinebench scores seem fine to me, my 4ghz scores for my Xeon ranged from 847 to 927


----------



## Retrorockit

I found an overclocked Dell T3500 W3690 at userbenchmark.com
http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/3125524
2 interesting things. It's a locked BIOS overclock, and he's running 8GB RAM modules.
I looked into this and found a thread on X58 memory capacity.
http://wp.xin.at/archives/880/comment-page-1
i asked Crucial about this and here's their reply-
Thank you for contacting Crucial about your T3500. I've looked into this for you and according to the document you've provided, the 8GB modules should work in the system.

If you'd like to try to do this to get to 48GB, you may certainly do so, as we do have a 45 day money back return window for direct purchases. If you intend to do this, I'd recommend running a system scan from www.Crucial.com and contacting us back with a link to the results page, as this will help us try to find a matching part.

I think the suggestion for a system scan is good advise because memory support varies from CPU to CPU in LGA1366.


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I found an overclocked Dell T3500 W3690 at userbenchmark.com
> http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/3125524
> 2 interesting things. It's a locked BIOS overclock, and he's running 8GB RAM modules.
> I looked into this and found a thread on X58 memory capacity.
> http://wp.xin.at/archives/880/comment-page-1
> i asked Crucial about this and here's their reply-
> Thank you for contacting Crucial about your T3500. I've looked into this for you and according to the document you've provided, the 8GB modules should work in the system.
> 
> If you'd like to try to do this to get to 48GB, you may certainly do so, as we do have a 45 day money back return window for direct purchases. If you intend to do this, I'd recommend running a system scan from www.Crucial.com and contacting us back with a link to the results page, as this will help us try to find a matching part.


Yeah, prob a modded bios with updated microcode.

Have also heard of people getting 16Gb DIMMs working on X58, makeing for a possible 96gb of Ram. The i7 and W36xx only allow 24GB max though, so you need one of the X56xx CPUs which support 288Gb.


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> Yeah, prob a modded bios with updated microcode.
> 
> Have also heard of people getting 16Gb DIMMs working on X58, making for a possible 96gb of Ram. The i7 and W36xx only allow 24GB max though, so you need one of the X56xx CPUs which support 288Gb.


No BIOS mod needed. W3690 runs just fine. My T3500 came with one.
The link I posted was about running 48GB with an i7 950. This would also apply to the unlocked single CPU LGA1366 Xeons.

The X5690 supports 288GB RAM so I guess it's in a whole other world. But then it's not designed for X58 so I'm not sure how that plays out in the real world. Maybe that allows 16GB modules with that CPU. Since it comes in computers with 2 CPUs and extra memory slots and even memory expansion risers it has it's advantages.

But for me an unlocked multiplier trumps memory capacity every time. here's why.
http://valid.x86.fr/top-cpu/496e74656c2852292058656f6e285229204350552020202020202020202020573336383020204020332e333347487a


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> No BIOS mod needed. W3690 runs just fine. My T3500 came with one.
> The link I posted was about running 48GB with an i7 950. This would also apply to the unlocked single CPU LGA1366 Xeons.
> 
> The X5690 supports 288GB RAM so I guess it's in a whole other world. But then it's not designed for X58 so I'm not sure how that plays out in the real world. Maybe that allows 16GB modules with that CPU. Since it comes in computers with 2 CPUs and extra memory slots and even memory expansion risers it has it's advantages.
> 
> But for me an unlocked multiplier trumps memory capacity every time. here's why.
> http://valid.x86.fr/top-cpu/496e74656c2852292058656f6e285229204350552020202020202020202020573336383020204020332e333347487a


Yeah, the unlocked multiplier is pretty sweet, but wouldn't really want to run my CPU long term at any frequency that that would require it anyway. That said I also don't think I'll ever be running more than 24Gb or maybe 48Gb of ram anyway, but VT-d is nice to have and I plan to put it to good use.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, my set of PIs showed up today, but USPS mangled the box. Gonna let the rig finish the current batch of BOINC workunits then shut down to install the new ram.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Installed a 960 Evo. Limited by PCIe 2.0 but still way better than Sata.


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> Yeah, the unlocked multiplier is pretty sweet, but wouldn't really want to run my CPU long term at any frequency that that would require it anyway. That said I also don't think I'll ever be running more than 24Gb or maybe 48Gb of ram anyway, but VT-d is nice to have and I plan to put it to good use.


I've made a hobby of overclocking Dell computers. The locked BIOS is a challenge, but unlocked CPUs and Throttlestop software get control of Voltage and multiplier. I can't use the locked multiplier Xeons for what I'm doing so I don't know much about them. I've had good results with Core2 Extremes in BTX Dells. The W3690 Xeon is letting me escape from the LGA775 ghetto. I bought a Dell T3500 with W3690 and 12GB RAM for $215.
But hurricanes and a death in the family have given me more important things to do. So far I've heatsinked the VRM MOSFETs, lapped the CPU, put the original CPU cooler on the chipset, and installed a TR Macho 120 cooler with Delta 150X50mm fan AFC1512DG. EVGA850W PSU. I haven't decided on GPUs yet but a HD6970/6990 Trifire CFX is on the menu. The HD6990 will have Arctic Twin fan cooling if I do this, not the blow dryer they came with.
The point of the post about the RAM limit was to show the 24GB on the single CPU chips limit wasn't real.
The most interesting overclock to me was the 61X100fsb result. No FSB tweaking required. For me it's the only game in town.


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Installed a 960 Evo. Limited by PCIe 2.0 but still way better than Sata.


Yeah, recently switched to the 950 Pro, crazy fast boot and loading times. Luckily the 950 Pro has legacy mode to let legacy bios see it as an IDE drive to let you boot to it naitively, then just switches to NVMe mode once Windows starts loading and the drivers are ready.

You can still make NVMe only drives like the 960 Evo work as a boot drive on legacy bios by using somthing like clover bootloader though if you're interested in doing that.

I'm also looking into getting somthing like the Asus Hyper Quad M.2 x16 working with my X58.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I've made a hobby of overclocking Dell computers. The locked BIOS is a challenge, but unlocked CPUs and Throttlestop software get control of Voltage and multiplier. I can't use the locked multiplier Xeons for what I'm doing so I don't know much about them. I've had good results with Core2 Extremes in BTX Dells. The W3690 Xeon is letting me escape from the LGA775 ghetto. I bought a Dell T3500 with W3690 and 12GB RAM for $215.
> But hurricanes and a death in the family have given me more important things to do. So far I've heatsinked the VRM MOSFETs, lapped the CPU, put the original CPU cooler on the chipset, and installed a TR Macho 120 cooler with Delta 150X50mm fan AFC1512DG. EVGA850W PSU. I haven't decided on GPUs yet but a HD6970/6990 Trifire CFX is on the menu. The HD6990 will have Arctic Twin fan cooling if I do this, not the blow dryer they came with.
> The point of the post about the RAM limit was to show the 24GB on the single CPU chips limit wasn't real.
> The most interesting overclock to me was the 61X100fsb result. No FSB tweaking required. For me it's the only game in town.


Ahh, gotcha, that's pretty sweet for the money. You looked into trying to unlock the bios? Might be a pre-modded bios for your board somewhere that unlocks overclocking and other features, worth looking into if you havn't already. Either way, that setups got some serious overclocking potential.


----------



## Retrorockit

i've been looking for a Dell BIOS unlock for years. There have been some microcode upgrades but that's about it. Sometimes Dell hardwires signals to the PLL on the MB to lock the settings. So the BIOS is actually bypassed completely. The BIOS modders have given up on Dells. I'm actually in 2nd place at CPUZ with a QX6800 @ 4GHz 15X266fsb in a dell Dimension E520 BTX. Sothis method is actually pretty good. I was also in 2nd place @3.72GHz for a long time but a friend of mine got by me with a 1MHz faster FSB. He's om water, i'm still running a dell heatpipe cooler (see photo below).


----------



## Wimps

Hey,

New x58 owner, extremely happy with my new system, upgraded from an AMD 970 at 3.9ghz. Jumped from 378 to 1004 in cinebench R15.

I was wondering if running UCLK above 2x memory speed was dangerous as long as i keep my QPI/DRAM voltage at or below 1.35v. From what ive read so far, its suggested to stay between 1.5x - 2x.

Forgot to mention, im using a x5660 with a P6T Deluxe v1


----------



## theister

i use 2+1 : 1 without issues (and better performance and stability) for more then 2 years know with the rigs i have. no degrading or damage seen until now. as long as you keep the qpi vtt below 1,35 for daily use you should be fine. but to be 100 pro safe you should stay within 2:1 or even use just the 1,5:1 as you mentioned before.

if you are on the hunt for the max performance you will have to take a little risk. i think it always depends on how much pain in the ass it is for you to lose a cpu or worst case mainboard / your main rig.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Installed a 960 Evo. Limited by PCIe 2.0 but still way better than Sata.


Why won't they make a x8 or x16 PCIe M.2 card ;D

Very similar stats to my 950 Pro in my X58 system. EK M.2 heatsink worked wonders for temperatures. Doesn't cross 50c, ever, anymore.


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Why won't they make a x8 or x16 PCIe M.2 card ;D
> 
> Very similar stats to my 950 Pro in my X58 system. EK M.2 heatsink worked wonders for temperatures. Doesn't cross 50c, ever, anymore.


They do. Though you supposedly need bifurcation settings in your bios to set the X16/x8 slot to x4/x4/x4/x4 mode.

I actually just got one a couple days ago, just need to get a hold of another M.2 NVMe to see if it maybe might work with my Sabertooth X58, a single drive shows up in all 4 slots just fine.

Amfeltec also makes a double and quad M.2 NVMe carrier board that uses a PLX chip to split the 4 drives across a standard x16 interface, but it costs ~$480...

I also did a little overclocking last night and overclocked my PCIe bus. went from ~1.65GB/s max read on my half full 512GB 950 Pro to just over 2GB/s, hopefully I don't lose a sata drive or PCIe card though :X


----------



## Rollergold

What is the highest cpu core voltage that would be safe for long term (about 1 year) usage? I got my x5660 @ 4.6ghz set to 1.432v and its 15+ hrs stable Running [email protected] but 1.432v seems a little high for long term usage. Average temps for the chip hover in the mid-high 60's when under Full [email protected] load


----------



## Rollergold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> They do. Though you supposedly need bifurcation settings in your bios to set the X16/x8 slot to x4/x4/x4/x4 mode.
> 
> I actually just got one a couple days ago, just need to get a hold of another M.2 NVMe to see if it maybe might work with my Sabertooth X58, a single drive shows up in all 4 slots just fine.
> 
> Amfeltec also makes a double and quad M.2 NVMe carrier board that uses a PLX chip to split the 4 drives across a standard x16 interface, but it costs ~$480...
> 
> I also did a little overclocking last night and overclocked my PCIe bus. went from ~1.65GB/s max read on my half full 512GB 950 Pro to just over 2GB/s, hopefully I don't lose a sata drive or PCIe card though :X


Thanks for letting us Know the Hyper X16 card works on X58. Hard to find the Mini card around here but I didn't want to drop 75 bucks on something that may not have been compatible







Got another question though. is that fan on the X16 card speed controllable or does it run at a fixed RPM?


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rollergold*
> 
> What is the highest cpu core voltage that would be safe for long term (about 1 year) usage? I got my x5660 @ 4.6ghz set to 1.432v and its 15+ hrs stable Running [email protected] but 1.432v seems a little high for long term usage. Average temps for the chip hover in the mid-high 60's when under Full [email protected] load


You could most likely pull that off if it's just a year, but long term I don't like to do anything over 1.35v. What overclock setting are you using? I was able to get just over 4.6GHz stable on my X5650 with just 1.36v. That said I just clocked it down to 4.4Ghz and called it day for peace of mind, plus I can use all the little extras like VT-d without worrying about instability.


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rollergold*
> 
> Thanks for letting us Know the Hyper X16 card works on X58. Hard to find the Mini card around here but I didn't want to drop 75 bucks on something that may not have been compatible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another question though. is that fan on the X16 card speed controllable or does it run at a fixed RPM?


Well, as I said, I've only tested a single drive in all four slots, haven't had a chance to test more than one yet, so not confirmed yet. That said, If you just want to run a single drive with it for the heat sink and fan, I can confirm at least one drive will work just fine, but it is still limited to PCIe x4 speeds (each M.2 slot gets it's own x4). I believe the Amfeltec would be able to give you x8 or x16 on a single drive though. As for the fan, it's single speed, but it does have an on/off switch on the rear slot for it. It's not terribly noisy, but you can definitely hear it when it's on. I just plan to keep it off most of the time and flip the fan on if I know I'm gonna stress the drive, the huge heat sink should keep it plenty cool enough anyway.


----------



## Cyrious

Does X58 like faster ram or tighter timings? I've got the new set installed and I have the option to go either way.


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Does X58 like faster ram or tighter timings? I've got the new set installed and I have the option to go either way.


Tighter


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Tighter timings, but you won't be able to tell a difference either way. I've run my RAM at 1600 6-7-6-18, 1800 8-9-8-24, 2050 9-10-9-27, and everything in between. The only time I noticed a difference was at 2050 because I had to remove one kit to attain stability at that speed.


----------



## Cyrious

Hmmm. Well, now that I've got the new ram and PSU lets see what I can get out of this thing.

Edit: well, I dont think the X5650 is going to do much better than what I had it at. It IS binned pretty low. However, I decided to see if my W3670 survived the failure of the DX58SO and it did. The clock-generator chip took the full force of the failure, sparing everything else on that board. This leads me to my next thought: The DX58SO is likely repairable if a replacement identical clock generator chip can be acquired for it.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> They do. Though you supposedly need bifurcation settings in your bios to set the X16/x8 slot to x4/x4/x4/x4 mode.
> 
> I actually just got one a couple days ago, just need to get a hold of another M.2 NVMe to see if it maybe might work with my Sabertooth X58, a single drive shows up in all 4 slots just fine.
> 
> Amfeltec also makes a double and quad M.2 NVMe carrier board that uses a PLX chip to split the 4 drives across a standard x16 interface, but it costs ~$480...
> 
> I also did a little overclocking last night and overclocked my PCIe bus. went from ~1.65GB/s max read on my half full 512GB 950 Pro to just over 2GB/s, hopefully I don't lose a sata drive or PCIe card though :X


Can you theoretically run one drive at x16 PCIe bandwidth?


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Can you theoretically run one drive at x16 PCIe bandwidth?


Maybe with the Amfletec Squids, but the Asus Hyper x16 and x8 cards work through bifurcation which is basically turning a x16 slot into four x4 slots.

Assuming more than one drive can show up in X58, it would atleast let you run multiple drives in software raid, and each drive would have full x4 bandwidth. X58 chipset datasheet does say it has bifurcation support, just no X58 boards I know of that have adjustable settings for it.


----------



## Rollergold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> You could most likely pull that off if it's just a year, but long term I don't like to do anything over 1.35v. What overclock setting are you using? I was able to get just over 4.6GHz stable on my X5650 with just 1.36v. That said I just clocked it down to 4.4Ghz and called it day for peace of mind, plus I can use all the little extras like VT-d without worrying about instability.


These are my bios settings. I changed the Vcore to 1.432 and QPI/DRAM Core Voltage to 1.33, Memory timings are set to 11,11,11,28 Board is an P6X58-E WS on 0301 BIOS


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> Well, as I said, I've only tested a single drive in all four slots, haven't had a chance to test more than one yet, so not confirmed yet. That said, If you just want to run a single drive with it for the heat sink and fan, I can confirm at least one drive will work just fine, but it is still limited to PCIe x4 speeds (each M.2 slot gets it's own x4). I believe the Amfeltec would be able to give you x8 or x16 on a single drive though. As for the fan, it's single speed, but it does have an on/off switch on the rear slot for it. It's not terribly noisy, but you can definitely hear it when it's on. I just plan to keep it off most of the time and flip the fan on if I know I'm gonna stress the drive, the huge heat sink should keep it plenty cool enough anyway.


I only plan on using 1 SSD.

I picked up the X16 card and a 960 Pro but when I install the drive on to the card and put the card in to my PC Windows does not see anything. The X16 card gets power but nothing from Windows, other PCIe cards like my sound card work fine in the same slots. I also installed the hotfix from Microsoft to add Native NVME support but still nothing. Any Ideas ? I'm not planing to boot from it.

OS is Windows 7 X64 SP1


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rollergold*
> 
> These are my bios settings. I changed the Vcore to 1.432 and QPI/DRAM Core Voltage to 1.33, Memory timings are set to 11,11,11,28 Board is an P6X58-E WS on 0301 BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Try setting your PCIe freq to 101/102 and see if you can bump down your voltage. If it helps you can try going higher, but you usually start getting issues around 110-120, though it can happen at lower frequencies. I would reccomend dissconecting any important drives and useing a temp drive to stress test since overclocking the PCIe freq effects your sata controller and can corrupt your drive(s) if somthing goes wrong. You can also try playing with CPU clock skew, sort of just a hit and miss process.
Quote:


> I only plan on using 1 SSD.
> 
> I picked up the X16 card and a 960 Pro but when I install the drive on to the card and put the card in to my PC Windows does not see anything. The X16 card gets power but nothing from Windows, other PCIe cards like my sound card work fine in the same slots. I also installed the hotfix from Microsoft to add Native NVME support but still nothing. Any Ideas ? I'm not planing to boot from it.
> 
> OS is Windows 7 X64 SP1


Have you tried installing the Samsung NVMe drivers? Also have you tried to partition it in disk management yet? If that doesn't work I would order one of the cheap simple $5-10 x4 adapters to see if maybe the x16 card is causing the issue.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, the W3670 is as onery as ever. It refuses to stabilize at 4.2ghz at anything up to 1.392v. Any higher and I don't have the cooling required to handle it. Pity too, I thought it was binned better than the 5650.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

It is for stock clocks. Getting a processor with more multipliers doesn't guarantee a better overclock, just more base clock flexibility. This is one of the reasons Intel went to their current setup with locked and unlocked processors and tying everything into the base clock. People would buy an i7-920 and overclock it about as well as any other i7. You were more or less limited by base clock.


----------



## Rollergold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> Try setting your PCIe freq to 101/102 and see if you can bump down your voltage. If it helps you can try going higher, but you usually start getting issues around 110-120, though it can happen at lower frequencies. I would reccomend dissconecting any important drives and useing a temp drive to stress test since overclocking the PCIe freq effects your sata controller and can corrupt your drive(s) if somthing goes wrong. You can also try playing with CPU clock skew, sort of just a hit and miss process.


Ok I'll look in to changing my PCIe freq and CPU Clock Skew. I do have a rock solid 4.2ghz @ 1.3v though. I'll see if I can get 4.3 or even 4.4 @ 1.35v. I plan on waiting to see what Intel does with Cannon Lake (Hoping for 8 Cores) and seeing what AMD does with Zen (Hoping for Kaby Lake levels of IPC) in 2018 and I will certainly be moving to one of those platforms next year. I might leave at this or maybe 4.5ghz @ 1.412v and drop it back to 4.2ghz and 1.3v once I move to a newer platform.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> Have you tried installing the Samsung NVMe drivers? Also have you tried to partition it in disk management yet? If that doesn't work I would order one of the cheap simple $5-10 x4 adapters to see if maybe the x16 card is causing the issue.


Windows was not detecting anything be it in device manager or Disk Manager. I tried the 960 Pro on the other slots on the card and Hyper X16 card in the other PCIe slots on my board and found out the bottom 2 slots on the card can only been seen by Windows on the black x16 slots on my board and for the blue x16 slots Windows can only see the drive in the very top slot. Windows never sees the 2nd slot from the top no matter what X16 slot I put it in so I think that slot is DOA.

I have the drive working now but I will get the Hyper X16 card exchanged tomorrow. Thanks for the help though


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> Try setting your PCIe freq to 101/102 and see if you can bump down your voltage. If it helps you can try going higher, but you usually start getting issues around 110-120, though it can happen at lower frequencies. I would reccomend dissconecting any important drives and useing a temp drive to stress test since overclocking the PCIe freq effects your sata controller and can corrupt your drive(s) if somthing goes wrong. You can also try playing with CPU clock skew, sort of just a hit and miss process.


How does changing the PCI-E Frequency help with CPU overclocking? AFAIK the only real way the CPU can communicate with the rest of the system is via the IOH and maybe some low level sense/control lines.
Edit: I however am not questioning the results. Tried the PCI-E thing on my own rig (+1mhz) and a Prime95 run that failed an hour in the first time around is still going strong 2 hours later.
Edit 2: I have discovered Clock skewing helps as well. 4.2ghz 1.376v. Before i touched the skews and PCI-E clocks I couldnt get it stable w/ 1.4v. Huh, 4.3 and maybe even 4.4 might be within reach now.


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> How does changing the PCI-E Frequency help with CPU overclocking? AFAIK the only real way the CPU can communicate with the rest of the system is via the IOH and maybe some low level sense/control lines.
> Edit: I however am not questioning the results. Tried the PCI-E thing on my own rig (+1mhz) and a Prime95 run that failed an hour in the first time around is still going strong 2 hours later.
> Edit 2: I have discovered Clock skewing helps as well. 4.2ghz 1.376v. Before i touched the skews and PCI-E clocks I couldnt get it stable w/ 1.4v. Huh, 4.3 and maybe even 4.4 might be within reach now.


It can help you get a more stable Blck at higher frequencies. A lot of people do it to get past their Blck wall. Not sure exactly what makes it work, but I'm guessing with a high Blck (since that effect pretty much everything) somthing like the sata comtroller other PCIe device might be causing the instability at higher Blcks and the PCIe freq overclock helps stabalize that. Might also just be effecting IOH and ICH dirrectly.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, the little tuning tip of adding some clock skew and PCI-E mhz has enabled me to squeeze another 200mhz out of my chip without getting too prohibitive on the heat. Once I've gotten it verified that it is in fact stable, I think I'm going to tighten up the timings on my ram and futz around with the uncore clock. See what extra performance i can extract from this thing.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, now i have to find that last little tidbit that separates the system from pseudo-stable to true stable. Just had it soft-lock after about 4 hours of OCCT Large.

Settings so far:
200x21=4.2ghz
Uncore and DRAM are running at 3200mhz/1600mhz respectively
PCI-E has been bumped 1mhz to 101. It did seem to help
CPU and IOH both have a 150ps clock skew added to them, it definitely helped.
LLC is set to Level 2.
Bios Vcore is set to 1.3875, gets 1.376v in windows under full load.
QPI/VTT is set t0 1.3v
CPU PLL is set to 1.5v
QPI PLL is set to 1.14v
IOH core is set to 1.16v
DRAM voltage is set to 1.6v to eliminate any possible instability from the ram.
Everything else is auto.

Board is a X58A-UD3R. Suggestions?

Edit: minor voltage tweaks dont seem to help. I still occasionally get either a bsod complaining about lack of vcore (0x101 or 0x124) or a soft-lock. Would using a different combo of bclock and multipliers help?


----------



## theister

do not use llc level 2. level 1 gives me the best results with my X58A-OC. the vdroop is low enough, level 2 raises the vcore under load what mostly causes more problems.

u should try other uncore deviders, 2:1 is often not the best option in terms of voltage needs, best fit for my rigs was alyways 2+1:1 or 1,8 but its some kind of try and error.

and you should disable spectrum stuff. is your board able to adjust the amplitudes?


----------



## biZuil

From my own experience, Take your uncore to 1.5x the ram instead of 2x so that its 2400mhz. Lower the qpi vtt to around 1.2 and lower the cpu pll further to 1.3v. match the qpi pll and ioh vcore voltages. This usually helps my cpu stabilize when im pushing clocks.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> do not use llc level 2. level 1 gives me the best results with my X58A-OC. the vdroop is low enough, level 2 raises the vcore under load what mostly causes more problems.
> 
> u should try other uncore deviders, 2:1 is often not the best option in terms of voltage needs, best fit for my rigs was alyways 2+1:1 or 1,8 but its some kind of try and error.
> 
> and you should disable spectrum stuff. is your board able to adjust the amplitudes?


Closest thing I see to adjust the amplitudes is CPU Clock Drive and PCI-E Clock Drive
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> From my own experience, Take your uncore to 1.5x the ram instead of 2x so that its 2400mhz. Lower the qpi vtt to around 1.2 and lower the cpu pll further to 1.3v. match the qpi pll and ioh vcore voltages. This usually helps my cpu stabilize when im pushing clocks.


I'm gonna try this along with the Vdroop suggestion above.

EDIT: Well, it worked. 8 1/2 hours into OCCT Large and its still going strong. There was however a performance regression from slowing down the uncore. I'm going to have to get a handle on that.
EDIT 2: Apparently 200mhz Bclock is something this system doesn't like when pushing the clocks. 200x22 would instantly fail under significant load whereas 191x23 would at least make it for a couple of seconds before quitting. I'm going to see what can be done to get 4.4ghz stable.
EDIT 3: Alright, abandoning 4.4 for now, I dont have the cooling necessary to handle it and the voltages are starting to get iffy. 4.3 though looks promising.
EDIT 4: Yeah, 4.4 is out, I apparently need a ton of volts to get it. 196x22 (4312mhz) however is working quite well at 1.424v.
EDIT 5: 4.3 on this chip is out as well. I can get it stable, but the H50 is insufficient to cool it. I may end up switching back to the X5650 and trying that, as I've gotten it stable enough to do a pass through Cinebench.
EDIT 6: 4.2 is pretty stable though, so I'm currently going through the process of kicking up the uncore clocks again until instability or heat make it impossible to go further. Gotta keep reminding myself that uncore is not free.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayer3032*
> 
> I ended up tracking down the 1D microcode from 2015, although after doing all this I've found that there's a good bit of information on this hidden deep in the X58 Xeon threads on here. I also tracked down the most up to date microcodes according to MCE for the rest of the 1366 CPUIDs I could find by searching through like at least 30-40 bios. From what I can tell 1D is only a security update but they may have been fixing things up to 2013 with 1A. Very few bios had newer than 2008 microcode revisions for the lower end i7's which is disappointing since those were the most common 1366 cpus.
> 
> I used MCE and CBROM195 on the F6 bios for my GA-X58A-UD5, the first time I copied it with CBROM it corrupted. Intelmicrocodelist reported it perfectly fine but MCE's list function reported it as having an error. I would probably run your patched bios through MCE, CBROM \D and IntelMicrocodeList to make sure everything looks okay first. This thread is also invaluable https://www.win-raid.com/t2811f16-Guide-How-to-update-CPU-microcodes-NCPUCODE-BIN-CPUCODE-BIN-on-a-non-UEFI-Award-Phoenix-BIOS.html
> 
> 
> 
> 1366CPUMicrocode 147k .zip file


Cheers for this but I cannot get it to work. I can insert the micro code but the bios will never flash. MCE reports all the latest microcode but when I go to flash the bios I get a error. If I download the latest bios for my motherboard it flashes fine but as soon as I update the microcode it will not flash. I have a Gigabyte X58A-UD7 rev 1 and I am using a X5660.


----------



## Slayer3032

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Cheers for this but I cannot get it to work. I can insert the micro code but the bios will never flash. MCE reports all the latest microcode but when I go to flash the bios I get a error. If I download the latest bios for my motherboard it flashes fine but as soon as I update the microcode it will not flash. I have a Gigabyte X58A-UD7 rev 1 and I am using a X5660.


I ran this on my F6 bios which was the most up to date non-beta/not 2mb bios for my rev.1 UD5. I spent like 2-3 days off and on trying to get Windows To Go/WinToUSB working with Windows 7 so I could play with some of the newer 2mb beta bios versions. Ended up just installing it to one of my less used hard drives so I could use @bios to flash the larger bios versions since that's the only way gigabyte supports that. For some reason every time I changed the microcode it would corrupt and refuse to post, this also ended up with it reverting to the F1 backup bios which then doesn't post with a 6 core... Thankfully I still have my old i7 930 around.

I would highly suggest everyone here to update their backup bios with your best working bios version just in case anything ever happens.

I think CBROM just doesn't play nice with some bios versions depending on how the manufacturer has it setup, I tried going the hex edit route but I couldn't figure it out and lost interest.

I'm finding the F8 beta bios to be pretty unstable anyways and now I'm no longer able to use C states. Pushing in some more voltage that I never needed before doesn't seem to make it any more stable.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayer3032*
> 
> I ran this on my F6 bios which was the most up to date non-beta/not 2mb bios for my rev.1 UD5. I spent like 2-3 days off and on trying to get Windows To Go/WinToUSB working with Windows 7 so I could play with some of the newer 2mb beta bios versions. Ended up just installing it to one of my less used hard drives so I could use @bios to flash the larger bios versions since that's the only way gigabyte supports that. For some reason every time I changed the microcode it would corrupt and refuse to post, this also ended up with it reverting to the F1 backup bios which then doesn't post with a 6 core... Thankfully I still have my old i7 930 around.
> 
> I would highly suggest everyone here to update their backup bios with your best working bios version just in case anything ever happens.
> 
> I think CBROM just doesn't play nice with some bios versions depending on how the manufacturer has it setup, I tried going the hex edit route but I couldn't figure it out and lost interest.
> 
> I'm finding the F8 beta bios to be pretty unstable anyways and now I'm no longer able to use C states. Pushing in some more voltage that I never needed before doesn't seem to make it any more stable.


Well unfortunately for me it would not flash through the bios so I used @bios and it corrupted my bios and now it starts but all I get is a black screen. How do you boot to the backup bios? I tried different ways on the internet but none would work but that may be because I have a Xeon X5660.


----------



## Slayer3032

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Well unfortunately for me it would not flash through the bios so I used @bios and it corrupted my bios and now it starts but all I get is a black screen. How do you boot to the backup bios? I tried different ways on the internet but none would work but that may be because I have a Xeon X5660.


Yeah so you just did exactly what I did and said people shouldn't do. You're going to need a compatible CPU to get it to restore the backup bios since you also didn't listen to my suggestion to update your backup bios in case something like this happened. Luckily i7 920 Xeons are only $5 shipped on ebay now and it happens to be the same seller I bought my X5660 from who was pretty quick to ship. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5550-2-66GHz-8MB-6-4GT-s-SLBF5-CPU-Server-Processor/291655312723

Looking as Gigabyte's website, the latest 2mb beta bioses are F8M and F9A. Neither of this larger style bios worked for me whenever I tried to flash them and corrupted when I used @bios. Unless you find your setup to be more stable under them or you need a feature which they don't support(my 4TB HDD works just fine on UD5's F6) I would probably just stick to the older QFlash compatible versions for simplicity.

As far as getting the bios to restore and flash itself over the main bios. What seemed to work for me was having the computer off, turning it on with the power button but not releasing it and letting it power down again. After turning it back on and letting it sit around after 2 mins or so it would just boot up into the backup bios, post and then after it passes the first screen it would flash over the main bios with the backup bios version.

After you get it all working again you should definitely update your backup bios by pressing or holding Alt+F12 repeatedly during the post screen until it feels like updating it. Although the largest reason to do this was really to not require putting in a different cpu so that the backup bios can function.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayer3032*
> 
> Yeah so you just did exactly what I did and said people shouldn't do. You're going to need a compatible CPU to get it to restore the backup bios since you also didn't listen to my suggestion to update your backup bios in case something like this happened. Luckily i7 920 Xeons are only $5 shipped on ebay now and it happens to be the same seller I bought my X5660 from who was pretty quick to ship. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5550-2-66GHz-8MB-6-4GT-s-SLBF5-CPU-Server-Processor/291655312723
> 
> Looking as Gigabyte's website, the latest 2mb beta bioses are F8M and F9A. Neither of this larger style bios worked for me whenever I tried to flash them and corrupted when I used @bios. Unless you find your setup to be more stable under them or you need a feature which they don't support(my 4TB HDD works just fine on UD5's F6) I would probably just stick to the older QFlash compatible versions for simplicity.
> 
> As far as getting the bios to restore and flash itself over the main bios. What seemed to work for me was having the computer off, turning it on with the power button but not releasing it and letting it power down again. After turning it back on and letting it sit around after 2 mins or so it would just boot up into the backup bios, post and then after it passes the first screen it would flash over the main bios with the backup bios version.
> 
> After you get it all working again you should definitely update your backup bios by pressing or holding Alt+F12 repeatedly during the post screen until it feels like updating it. Although the largest reason to do this was really to not require putting in a different cpu so that the backup bios can function.


Thanks for your help. I will pick up a 920 so since my chip does not work with the older bios.


----------



## thehunter466

Can i join the club ?

https://valid.x86.fr/k3s8p3


----------



## 99belle99

Well I ordered some 12GB 2000MHz RAM so I will see if it is any different than my 6GB 1600MHz 7-8-7-20 1T RAM.

Anyone notice any difference after getting higher speed RAM even if there is none it will be nice having a higher capacity.


----------



## xenkw0n

You should notice a difference if you can run them at 2000mhz and have 12gb instead of 6gb. You'll probably notice more of a difference from the extra RAM than anything else. Although higher frequency memory usually means more stable FPS in games so there's that as well, as long as you're not giving up much in terms of latency. 7-8-7-20 1T is nice for 1600mhz. Which kits are you referencing?


----------



## EMUracing

I notice the sweet spot on x58 is typically around 1800-1900 for me. I've used 5 different types of memory, typically going to 1900+ requires loosening timings on almost all of the memory I've tried. This makes the extra frequency not worth the change in timings unless you can reach 21-2200, which is hard on x58.


----------



## FlawleZ

I'm just sad that we can't buy RAM kits today that perform like the old Elpida Hypers did years ago. 2000Mhz 7-7-7 yes please. If I could only find a good set of Corsair Dominator GTs. Some were doing 1866 CL6.


----------



## EMUracing

These were pretty good... but can't find 2 more sticks, and 6gb isn't enough these days.










Image taken from when I first setup my x58 920 co on a quirky MSI XPOWER mobo.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

In all the experiments I've done with my RAM, I only ever noticed a difference with capacity. I ran my RAM everywhere from 1600 6-7-6-18 1T to 2050 8-9-8-22 1T and never felt a difference in performance.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> In all the experiments I've done with my RAM, I only ever noticed a difference with capacity. I ran my RAM everywhere from 1600 6-7-6-18 1T to 2050 8-9-8-22 1T and never felt a difference in performance.


You won't "feel" a difference. It's simply minor improvements that can only really be measured. But if your into benchmarking at all or just trying to improve the efficiency of your system and squeeze as much out as possible, the higher performance RAM will make a difference.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMUracing*
> 
> 
> These were pretty good... but can't find 2 more sticks, and 6gb isn't enough these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image taken from when I first setup my x58 920 co on a quirky MSI XPOWER mobo.


Hrm you have 4x4GB there? Interested in selling? Would work on my 3970X quite well.

EDIT nvm I see they're 2GB modules.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> You won't "feel" a difference. It's simply minor improvements that can only really be measured. But if your into benchmarking at all or just trying to improve the efficiency of your system and squeeze as much out as possible, the higher performance RAM will make a difference.


I think it's incredibly silly to chase performance for benchmarks that tell you nothing about everyday use. I ran benchmarks at various speeds so people could see comparisons. People like comparisons.

Here's 1600 6-7-6-18 1T with 3200 uncore versus 3600 uncore.


Here's 2050 8-9-8-22 1T.


Pretty big difference in bandwidth, but I couldn't _feel_ a difference.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> You should notice a difference if you can run them at 2000mhz and have 12gb instead of 6gb. You'll probably notice more of a difference from the extra RAM than anything else. Although higher frequency memory usually means more stable FPS in games so there's that as well, as long as you're not giving up much in terms of latency. 7-8-7-20 1T is nice for 1600mhz. Which kits are you referencing?


My current 2GB ones are 1600MHz Corsair Dominator GT's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I'm just sad that we can't buy RAM kits today that perform like the old Elpida Hypers did years ago. 2000Mhz 7-7-7 yes please. If I could only find a good set of Corsair Dominator GTs. Some were doing 1866 CL6.


Which set are they. I know where there is a set of 2000MHz GT's for sale. But the rated CL's are way higher than what you quoted.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I think it's incredibly silly to chase performance for benchmarks that tell you nothing about everyday use. I ran benchmarks at various speeds so people could see comparisons. People like comparisons.
> 
> Pretty big difference in bandwidth, but I couldn't _feel_ a difference.


Different people have different intentions, uses, or applications for their PC. For most of us here, we use them as general purpose systems with a little bit of everything. Ideas like cost vs performance and "real world usage" are commonly in mind when we make our decisions about our Pcs.

For a select few howewever, the constant pursuit of the best of the best hardware combined with a particular goal or expectation is sole purpose for their purchases and builds. There are those that thrive on competition and to have a chance at pushing particular components to their limits is all that's known. The enthusiast and professional overclockers fit this niche and that's exactly who wouldn't consider any of this "silly"


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I think it's incredibly silly to chase performance for benchmarks that tell you nothing about everyday use. I ran benchmarks at various speeds so people could see comparisons. People like comparisons.
> 
> Pretty big difference in bandwidth, but I couldn't _feel_ a difference.


One big benefit of having overclocked uncore + memory is that they typically mean higher 'lows' when your frames dip... Thing is, depending on what you're doing, sure, you might not notice a difference, but it's definitely there even for the practical 'gaming' usage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I'm just sad that we can't buy RAM kits today that perform like the old Elpida Hypers did years ago. 2000Mhz 7-7-7 yes please. If I could only find a good set of Corsair Dominator GTs. Some were doing 1866 CL6.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Hrm you have 4x4GB there? Interested in selling? Would work on my 3970X quite well.
> 
> EDIT nvm I see they're 2GB modules.


I think I might have come into possession of a few of the Elpida Hyper modules. I'll keep everyone posted. I actually just recently asked in the 'Xeon x79/x99" overclocking thread if anyone has tried running 16GB's of Elpida Hyper's on X79... Would still be plenty of RAM for most uses and I'm curious the types of speeds that could be achieved with all 8 DIMM's populated. What board do you have?


----------



## DooM3

2400-10-12-12-28.jpg 554k .jpg file


30x1600-1.3volt.jpg 501k .jpg file


30x2133-1.56volt.jpg 536k .jpg file


30x2400CR2-1.63volt.jpg 497k .jpg file


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I never noticed a difference in gaming. Changing video cards has had a much bigger impact on my frames than tinkering with RAM frequency and timings. I now know trying to squeeze as much performance as possible from RAM is literally throwing money away. I'm never making that mistake again.


----------



## xenkw0n

It all depends on the system and the bottleneck. A more powerful GPU will almost always be the most dramatic difference if you're jumping generations (i.e. GTX 670 to a GTX 1070). I would be curious to see the difference from my own personal experience the next time I upgrade GPU's now that we have such powerful equipment compared to what was available for X58 back in the day.


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Hrm you have 4x4GB there? Interested in selling? Would work on my 3970X quite well.
> 
> EDIT nvm I see they're 2GB modules.


yeah, 2gb modules... have an x79 with 3930k on the way that these are going in. 8gb should be enough for now.

It's hard to feel a difference in memory speed on x58 if you are already running tight timings at 1600. You can see marginal gains in games on the fps lows, but overall feel will be the same. When benching, every marginal gain adds up...

X58 has other bottlenecks that you feel before memory speed. Capacity and timings are typically more important than speed, which is why I find 1800 to be the sweet spot for most average memory (not hand picked low latency modules). X58 isn't bandwidth starved, so there is no gain raising timings to gain frequency.


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Different people have different intentions, uses, or applications for their PC. For most of us here, we use them as general purpose systems with a little bit of everything. Ideas like cost vs performance and "real world usage" are commonly in mind when we make our decisions about our Pcs.
> 
> For a select few howewever, the constant pursuit of the best of the best hardware combined with a particular goal or expectation is sole purpose for their purchases and builds. There are those that thrive on competition and to have a chance at pushing particular components to their limits is all that's known. The enthusiast and professional overclockers fit this niche and that's exactly who wouldn't consider any of this "silly"


So say we all !


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> One big benefit of having overclocked uncore + memory is that they typically mean higher 'lows' when your frames dip... Thing is, depending on what you're doing, sure, you might not notice a difference, but it's definitely there even for the practical 'gaming' usage.
> 
> I think I might have come into possession of a few of the Elpida Hyper modules. I'll keep everyone posted. I actually just recently asked in the 'Xeon x79/x99" overclocking thread if anyone has tried running 16GB's of Elpida Hyper's on X79... Would still be plenty of RAM for most uses and I'm curious the types of speeds that could be achieved with all 8 DIMM's populated. What board do you have?


I use an Asus Rampage IV and 3970X currently. I retired my X5675 and Saber tooth X58 setup a few months back but still have it laying around and will likely build another rig with it


----------



## biZuil

Its finally time for me to retire my x58 machine to a secondary one. Just snagged an i7 7800x for 278$ and have an x299 motherboard coming. Probably gonna use tje x58 machine for emulators and movies for the rest of its life cycle. Before i install the x299 system, i want to do some benchmarks. Anyone got anything they want to see for an X5675 @ 4.6ghz vs a 7800x @ 4.6ghz?


----------



## ezveedub

Curious, what OS are you guys running with the X58 setups? I just retired one of my X58 setups and not sure if I will set it back up again for some other purpose. Trying to get a feel for something else to do with it.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> I use an Asus Rampage IV and 3970X currently. I retired my X5675 and Saber tooth X58 setup a few months back but still have it laying around and will likely build another rig with it


Nice board and chip. I wish X79 boards/chips were a little less pricey, keeping a look out on facebook/craigslist. I really want to try or see someone try using 16GB of the old 2gb Hypers on X79. Would be interesting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Its finally time for me to retire my x58 machine to a secondary one. Just snagged an i7 7800x for 278$ and have an x299 motherboard coming. Probably gonna use tje x58 machine for emulators and movies for the rest of its life cycle. Before i install the x299 system, i want to do some benchmarks. Anyone got anything they want to see for an X5675 @ 4.6ghz vs a 7800x @ 4.6ghz?


Same thing I did, turned my X58 system into a backup gaming system / media server / shrine. I would be curious to see the differences in frame rates on those systems with the same GPU, different CPU speeds + different memory frequencies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub*
> 
> Curious, what OS are you guys running with the X58 setups? I just retired one of my X58 setups and not sure if I will set it back up again for some other purpose. Trying to get a feel for something else to do with it.


Windows 10 here.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub*
> 
> Curious, what OS are you guys running with the X58 setups? I just retired one of my X58 setups and not sure if I will set it back up again for some other purpose. Trying to get a feel for something else to do with it.


I personally use windows 7 on mine. Pretty sure that with some effort x58 will run XP as well.


----------



## biZuil

I run windows 10 aswell, no issue


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub*
> 
> Curious, what OS are you guys running with the X58 setups? I just retired one of my X58 setups and not sure if I will set it back up again for some other purpose. Trying to get a feel for something else to do with it.


I run everything on mine








DOS 6.22, Windows 98 SE, Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows 7 x64, Windows Server 2016.
PS. No, I don't use VMs (those are "easy"







). All installations are native.
Proof(s) :


----------



## RichKnecht

Just switched from an overclocked i920 (4GHZ) to an overclocked X5650 (4.1GHz) running Windows 10 Pro 64bit. Motherboard is an Asus P6t deluxe V2 with 24GB of Corsair Vengence DDR3. Cooling is via a Corsair H100i which replaced a Corsair H100 I got many years ago. Figured a new chip would need a nice new cooler. I also upgraded my case to a Cooler Master Maker 5 with a tempered glass side panel. Powering all of this is an EVGA Super Nova 850W G2 power supply with Cable Mod red cables. Also used red Cable Mod jackets for the AIO cooler hoses. Having a Micro Center 10 minutes away can be quite dangerous.

I don't do any gaming, but I edit a ton of photos. My Cinebench score for the i920 was 619 and for the "new" 5650 it is 951. I'd like to get the 5650 to ~4.2-4.4 GHz, but that is proving to be quite the challenge. I figure that this will hold me over until the 8700Ks come down in price and are more readily available,

If anyone has any tips on overclocking the 5650, I am all ears.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I'm using Windows 7 on my desktop and Server 2008 R2 on the server. I haven't had a good experience with newer OSes so I'm avoiding upgrading.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> I run everything on mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOS 6.22, Windows 98 SE, Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows 7 x64, Windows Server 2016.
> PS. No, I don't use VMs (those are "easy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). All installations are native.


I remember playing that game with my friends back in the day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichKnecht*
> 
> Just switched from an overclocked i920 (4GHZ) to an overclocked X5650 (4.1GHz) running Windows 10 Pro 64bit. Motherboard is an Asus P6t deluxe V2 with 24GB of Corsair Vengence DDR3. Cooling is via a Corsair H100i which replaced a Corsair H100 I got many years ago. Figured a new chip would need a nice new cooler. I also upgraded my case to a Cooler Master Maker 5 with a tempered glass side panel. Powering all of this is an EVGA Super Nova 850W G2 power supply with Cable Mod red cables. Also used red Cable Mod jackets for the AIO cooler hoses. Having a Micro Center 10 minutes away can be quite dangerous.
> 
> I don't do any gaming, but I edit a ton of photos. My Cinebench score for the i920 was 619 and for the "new" 5650 it is 951. I'd like to get the 5650 to ~4.2-4.4 GHz, but that is proving to be quite the challenge. I figure that this will hold me over until the 8700Ks come down in price and are more readily available,
> 
> If anyone has any tips on overclocking the 5650, I am all ears.


If anything I would upgrade to X299 or Threadripper for future-proofing based on the type of work you say you do. Coffee-lake won't get any CPU's that have more than 6 cores so similar to what you did with X58, you'd be able to do with X299 later down the line if you didn't want to shell out a ton of cash for a more powerful processor right this moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I'm using Windows 7 on my desktop and Server 2008 R2 on the server. I haven't had a good experience with newer OSes so I'm avoiding upgrading.


That's why I like to wait until OS's have been out for a little bit before making the move. Similar to certain software/drivers. I avoided Windows 10 for the first year but since upgrading it's been great.


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*


Reminds me how the cga title screen was so close to the vga one ... (back in the day, I mean)


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> That's why I like to wait until OS's have been out for a little bit before making the move. Similar to certain software/drivers. I avoided Windows 10 for the first year but since upgrading it's been great.


I didn't like 7's UI changes at first but after using it for a bit it was my new favorite OS. 8 and newer piss me off every time I use them due to the UI. The OS unusable at times in work. I won't go into details because it will be a giant rant.


----------



## Caffinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Its finally time for me to retire my x58 machine to a secondary one. Just snagged an i7 7800x for 278$ and have an x299 motherboard coming. Probably gonna use tje x58 machine for emulators and movies for the rest of its life cycle. Before i install the x299 system, i want to do some benchmarks. Anyone got anything they want to see for an X5675 @ 4.6ghz vs a 7800x @ 4.6ghz?


do the usual, also do Vantage.

try pcpitstop.com betapit.

https://linustechtips.com/main/uploads/monthly_2017_11/x58.png.640b3a080d6a66fbe4d862fb9380f95b.png

https://linustechtips.com/main/uploads/monthly_2017_11/x582.png.5347391c508fd3867d966cf04f898eb0.png

I also benched a i7 7800x. seems as the first serious contender to a possible upgrade.


----------



## Rollergold

Any one here know if the recent hole in Intel's ME firmware reported on by Ars effects the X5xxx Xeons (X5660, X5650, etc)?


----------



## MicroCat

The latest ME 'discovery' is for Skylake and newer. So, we're safe from drive-by USB hacks.

The ME 'functions' have been part of Intel lore since P4, so best to never turn the Xeon on again.


----------



## xXlAinXx

Our chipset is not affected by remote code execution, but it is by local USB port, you need a crafted bootloader within the GPT USB partition to bring up the DEBUG mode in the X58.
Also, you will notice because on our system the board will actually HALT and it is available only at power OFF \ boot time.


----------



## RichKnecht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I remember playing that game with my friends back in the day.
> If anything I would upgrade to X299 or Threadripper for future-proofing based on the type of work you say you do. Coffee-lake won't get any CPU's that have more than 6 cores so similar to what you did with X58, you'd be able to do with X299 later down the line if you didn't want to shell out a ton of cash for a more powerful processor right this moment.
> That's why I like to wait until OS's have been out for a little bit before making the move. Similar to certain software/drivers. I avoided Windows 10 for the first year but since upgrading it's been great.


Thanks for opening my eyes up to the x299 platform. It really does seem to be the logical choice for me. I am probably going to sell my X58 stuff as a "bundle" as it really does perform quite well. My only issue is what motherboard to get. Right now I am stuck between the ASUS Prime or the ASUS Prime Deluxe.


----------



## RichKnecht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caffinator*
> 
> do the usual, also do Vantage.
> 
> try pcpitstop.com betapit.
> 
> https://linustechtips.com/main/uploads/monthly_2017_11/x58.png.640b3a080d6a66fbe4d862fb9380f95b.png
> 
> https://linustechtips.com/main/uploads/monthly_2017_11/x582.png.5347391c508fd3867d966cf04f898eb0.png
> 
> I also benched a i7 7800x. seems as the first serious contender to a possible upgrade.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> Its finally time for me to retire my x58 machine to a secondary one. Just snagged an i7 7800x for 278$ and have an x299 motherboard coming. Probably gonna use tje x58 machine for emulators and movies for the rest of its life cycle. Before i install the x299 system, i want to do some benchmarks. Anyone got anything they want to see for an X5675 @ 4.6ghz vs a 7800x @ 4.6ghz?


Love to hear how you like the upgrade and the overclocking ability of the 7800. I am looking at the 7820X as Microcenter has it for $499 or the 7800 ($299). I am just not sure if I want thr ASUS Prime or Prime Deluxe motherboard to go with it.


----------



## xenkw0n

I can't recommend ASUS anymore after my experience with X99. My personal preference will be to go for an ASRock board the next time I build a new machine. I've used them in the past because of their price but now that the dust has settled, they are by far the most reliable of the bunch I've used and have the most features at the best price point. MSI used to have spotty mobo's (the worst BIOS updates in recent history) but they seem to be alright now, just haven't had experience with them since Sandy-Bridge.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I swore I would only get an Asus Sabertooth from now on after my experience with my X58 board and the appearance and features of Sabertooth boards since, but it looks like Asus is using TUF as a more budget brand now. I was okay with getting fewer features than the price point demands because I knew the quality of components was higher, but the TUF Z370 boards look like they're lacking more than usual.


----------



## RichKnecht

As far as Asus goes, I am sticking with them as my P6t Deluxe V2 has been pretty bulletproof for the 9 years I have had it (overclocked CPUs from Day 1). Aesthetically, I'm not a fan of the Tuf boards. They look too "chunky". I may just go for the Prime Deluxe or maybe even the Rampage. Just not sure yet. For the CPU, I am going for the 7820.


----------



## ezveedub

I would avoid the Asus TUF series now a days. Seems most brands have switched up a bit of stuff from 8-9 years ago, so don't go by past brand experience as a whole. Seems Asus & AsRock have reports of LLC settings not working in the bios.

As for OS usage on my X58 UD7 mobo, it was all fine for while. But X58 ICH10R RAID drivers are not supported in Windows 10, so I had to modify the OS to use older Intel drivers. But it seems lately, Win10 updates have may my X58 unstable and BSOD at times, so I may have to run old Win7 64 if I put it back together. It has to many features to give up on it still, lol


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichKnecht*
> 
> As far as Asus goes, I am sticking with them as my P6t Deluxe V2 has been pretty bulletproof for the 9 years I have had it (overclocked CPUs from Day 1). Aesthetically, I'm not a fan of the Tuf boards. They look too "chunky". I may just go for the Prime Deluxe or maybe even the Rampage. Just not sure yet. For the CPU, I am going for the 7820.


I wanted to go with a military theme at one point and the TUF boards were perfect for that. I bought spray paint and a pattern kit to give a case a desert digital camo look. I ended up never having the time to prep and paint the case to achieve the appearance I wanted.


----------



## malzergski

Hello, I got an Asus sabertooth x58 mobo today with my x5670 but it won't boot, the CPU and DRAM leds are on. I thought Xeon cpus could run on this! My ram is Corsair 2x4gb 2000mhz and it was working well on the previous mobo. Do you have any idea please?


----------



## xenkw0n

The memory should run regardless but at default speeds. Where did you get the Motherboard and CPU? Do you know if they are both functional? Not sure if the Sabertooth needs a BIOS update to get Xeon 32nm compatibility either.


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzergski*
> 
> Hello, I got an Asus sabertooth x58 mobo today with my x5670 but it won't boot, the CPU and DRAM leds are on. I thought Xeon cpus could run on this! My ram is Corsair 2x4gb 2000mhz and it was working well on the previous mobo. Do you have any idea please?


Do you have a different cpu (non Xeon) to test the motherboard with? You can also try the "mem ok" feature which should force the memory to lower speed to boot for memory that has compatibility issues.

Have you tried clearing cmos?

I think I was already on the latest bios when I popped my Xeon in. If you need a 920 to test, I have one sitting around.


----------



## malzergski

The MemOK button restarts the PC and that's it. I tried clearing CMOS but no effect. Unfortunately I don't have any other CPU but it was running well on a server mobo.


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzergski*
> 
> The MemOK button restarts the PC and that's it. I tried clearing CMOS but no effect. Unfortunately I don't have any other CPU but it was running well on a server mobo.


If your Sabertooth is on the original BIOS then the Xeon wont boot, you need one of the newer BIOS updates to make them work.


----------



## malzergski

Yes I think it's the original bios since this mobo was a replacement from Asus but never used. I'm gonna get an i7 920


----------



## chessmyantidrug

You just need a BIOS that supports Gulftown processors. Westmere is basically the same thing, but with two QPI links for dual CPU systems.


----------



## Slayer3032

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzergski*
> 
> Yes I think it's the original bios since this mobo was a replacement from Asus but never used. I'm gonna get an i7 920


I wouldn't pay for a i7 920!

The X5550 is the same exact thing but $4 to $6 on ebay, You could can pick up a E5520 or E5504 as well for $3 *SHIPPED*.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5550-2-66GHz-8MB-6-4GT-s-SLBF5-CPU-Server-Processor/291655312723


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayer3032*
> 
> I wouldn't pay for a i7 920!
> 
> The X5550 is the same exact thing but $4 to $6 on ebay, You could can pick up a E5520 or E5504 as well for $3 *SHIPPED*.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5550-2-66GHz-8MB-6-4GT-s-SLBF5-CPU-Server-Processor/291655312723


Yes, but without using an i7 920 to update bios the Xeon is never going to boot. You need a working processor in order to update the BIOS for Xeon support with the Sabertooth X58.


----------



## Slayer3032

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> Yes, but without using an i7 920 to update bios the Xeon is never going to boot. You need a working processor in order to update the BIOS for Xeon support with the Sabertooth X58.


The X5550, E5520 and E5504 all have the same CPUID. While they might not be specifically listed as compatible they should definitely work, it seems that these are a little more updated of cpus actually though and some of the oldest boards might not support them.

If you want something that should be a really safe bet, try a W3520. They come in C0 and D0 stepping which it seems like early early production motherboards may not support the D0 stepping which I wasn't even aware of was a thing. So I assume that unless you have some crazy old motherboard that was ran with like an engineering sample it's entire life, any of these 106A5 cpus should work just fine.

Here's a listing for one at $4.68 shipped and really should work. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-W3520-Quad-Core-2-66GHz-8M-4-80-SLBEW-Processor-CPU-WORKS-PERFECTLY/221997287958


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzergski*
> 
> Yes I think it's the original bios since this mobo was a replacement from Asus but never used. I'm gonna get an i7 920


I have a spare 920 and 950 i think if you want to make an offer for one of them


----------



## malzergski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> I have a spare 920 and 950 i think if you want to make an offer for one of them


If you are in the US, I don't think it's a good idea since I'm in France x)
I'm gonna buy a W3520, thank you.


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayer3032*
> 
> The X5550, E5520 and E5504 all have the same CPUID. While they might not be specifically listed as compatible they should definitely work, it seems that these are a little more updated of cpus actually though and some of the oldest boards might not support them.
> 
> If you want something that should be a really safe bet, try a W3520. They come in C0 and D0 stepping which it seems like early early production motherboards may not support the D0 stepping which I wasn't even aware of was a thing. So I assume that unless you have some crazy old motherboard that was ran with like an engineering sample it's entire life, any of these 106A5 cpus should work just fine.
> 
> Here's a listing for one at $4.68 shipped and really should work. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-W3520-Quad-Core-2-66GHz-8M-4-80-SLBEW-Processor-CPU-WORKS-PERFECTLY/221997287958


Well I mean the REALLY safe bet is an i7, since there is a 100% chance that will work regardless of firmware. Even if it does cost a little extra, you can always just as easily re-sell it for what you bought it for after updating the BIOS. Getting a board with original firmware really isn't that unheard of unless there is somthing seriously wrong with the original release.


----------



## Slayer3032

I suppose it might be a "safer" bet through being more conventional but it's just as likely to not work with a D0 stepping cpu such as a 920, 930 or any of the ones I suggested are 106A5's. If your motherboard or bios only supports the old C0 stepping, you're pretty much screwed because unless you can find a SLBCH C0 i7-920 anyways. Spending the $4, getting a spare cpu to kick around while you wait the extra week to get your $40 i7 anyways seems like a decent trade off to me provided you don't need the hardware working ASAP which I assume he doesn't since it has yet to work.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-i7-920-SLBCH-Quad-Core-2-66GHz-8MB-4-80GT-s-Processor-LGA1366/322876982020

I am thinking that the W3520 is probably a better choice than a X5550 as the X5550 is a Gainestown and not a Bloomfield like the W3520/other i7's.

Really though, he has a late 2010 motherboard. It's going to support D0 stepping. I'm somewhat surprised the Sabertooth doesn't support the Westmere 32nm cpus out of the box, my motherboard added support for them in 02/2010 and his motherboard's first bios is from 08/2010.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_X58/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Another option...

Get a new bios chip here:

*http://www.bios-chip24.com/epages/63730052.sf/en_US/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63730052/Products/418*

latest bios installed.


----------



## TLCH723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzergski*
> 
> If you are in the US, I don't think it's a good idea since I'm in France x)
> I'm gonna buy a W3520, thank you.


idk about france but in us some computer stores lets you borrow a cpu in the store to troubleshoot


----------



## Kaoru

Hey, guys... I bought a X5560. What are the OCing yields I can expect to get on this chip? I've heard that some people have gotten clocks as high as 4.3Ghz on it. I also have a X5550 and neither of these chips have been used by me yet, as I'm still buying the parts for the X58 system I'm going to be building.

I'll link the parts list

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/XJ43qk

The i7-930 is the X5560 (same clocks, but with higher TDP)
I figured that if I get a cooler that is rated for a higher TDP, I'd see better performance from a 95W TDP chip. (i7 930 is 135W chip.)

I am moderately concerned that my motherboard doesn't support either of my chips.

https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/RAMPAGE_II_GENE/HelpDesk_CPU/

Being as that I don't see it on the official support list, I'm sure you can understand my concern.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Is there a reason you got 4-core Xeons instead of their 6-core variants?


----------



## Kaoru

I got it because it was signifigantly cheaper, and I'm only going to be playing games anyways, so I don't think I need a 6-core Xeon, I was thinking about getting a X5687 since I found one for $40 shipped.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

X5650s are priced pretty low. I think most 6-core Xeons are under $50.


----------



## Kaoru

What are the overclocking yields on those chips? 3.6-4.2Ghz?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Mine can do 4.32 GHz no problem. It depends on the base clock your motherboard will allow. Mine can go up to 221 if I really wanted to push things, but I stay around 200 because it makes everything easier since RAM frequencies are tired to base clock. The main difference among these processors is the number of multipliers available. I usually suggest an X5675 because it's a great combination of price and multiplier flexibility. The X5650 is still the best overall value, but it's much closer now since the other Xeons are priced so close to it. When I bought my X5670 almost three years ago, I paid $100. X5650s were priced around $60.


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaoru*
> 
> I got it because it was signifigantly cheaper, and I'm only going to be playing games anyways, so I don't think I need a 6-core Xeon, I was thinking about getting a X5687 since I found one for $40 shipped.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> X5650s are priced pretty low. I think most 6-core Xeons are under $50.


Yup, I've seen X5650s at under $20 shipped.


----------



## xenkw0n

Yup... X5650 goes for around $25 right now anytime you want one. X5667 is a 4 core 32nm Xeon that goes for $15. I would just stay away from any of the 45nm chips since there's not much of a point anymore once your BIOS is updated.


----------



## Kaoru

Good to know guys. My motherboard is an Asus Rampage II Gene (old, but I got it for $100.00) and I was going to upgrade to something like a X5687 chip if I need an extra 2-cores and 4-threads. I'm not planning on play major AAA titles, I like the stuff from 2009-2014, so I think the X5560 should be able to handle that stuff, right?

Also, is a X5687 worth $40 shipped?


----------



## Kaoru

Or should I get a X5690 instead of the X5687?


----------



## Kaoru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> Yup, I've seen X5650s at under $20 shipped.


I got my X5550 and X5560 for $4 each.


----------



## biZuil

I agree, no point in buying any 45nm or even quad core since the hexacores are so cheap on this platform. 30$ for an x5650 now days. My x5650 clocks to 4.4ghz easily, and with a little tinkering 4.6. my x5675 (which i got for 55$ a few months ago) clocks to 4.6 aswell. These 32nm 6 cores will give you the best performance on this platform, so i can only recommend getting one.


----------



## Kaoru

Considering I'm working with a $400 budget....

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/pMYFcc

I think I did pretty well for a X58 build.

Bear in mind that I plan on adding a single 8GB stick every month until I get to 48GB.


----------



## Kaoru

Hmm.... I might have to pick up a 6-core then, but I don't really see the justification since I'm just gaming. If I ever want to do programming and video editing, I feel like I'd see a benefit in that regard, but for just gaming, there really isn't a benefit, being that most games are optimized for 4-core CPUs.


----------



## Kaoru

Also, instead of shelving the quad-cores I bought, I had an idea to make two more machines to give as birthday gifts to my younger brothers. (Honestly, since it's just going to be just for YouTube and some light browser games, I was going to buy a cheap no-name Chinese motherboard. Not like they are going to overclock.) I want to give them a system that they haven't ever been on. (Highest performing PC they've used was an i5-550 machine a few years ago during a family reunion.) This is going to be the most powerful PC I've ever had as well, because I've only had, at best, a Core2 Duo system from 2007 that I stuck in a HD 5770 that I got for $10. Thus, my non-picky nature on whether it's a 4-core CPU or 6-core CPU.


----------



## RichKnecht

So after a week fiddling around with my "new" 5650 on my P6t Deluxe V2, I have what seems like a stable 4.26GHz overclock with a vcore of 1.38. I was hoping for 4.4, but I just couldn't het there without the occasional BSOD. All in all not too bad for a $20 investment and well worth my time swapping out my i920 (@4 GHz) which was a great chip. The 920 scored 619 in Cinebench and the 5650 scores at 977. I don't do any gaming as this is my photo editing rig and I have noticed a nice improvement in speed. Amazing how well these "old" chips perform.


----------



## xenkw0n

I'm not as concerned about 4 vs 6 cores as I am about 45nm vs 32nm. The 32nm chips run significantly cooler and are actually faster. Though with what everyone is pointing out, you could get to 4.2ghz 95% of the time even with an X5650 which only costs $25 on Ebay right now. So while I understand you're on a budget, it doesn't hurt having more cores. The real Rampage II Gene is a very nice board.


----------



## Kaoru

Well, I do have a legit Ramage II Gene.


----------



## Kaoru

I almost got a Rampage III Gene, but someone outbid me at the last second for $170. (Which was $70 more than I was willing to pay.) I was happy to get this Rampage II Gene for $100 though.


----------



## spdaimon

Serious question.. were there knock-offs of the Rampage II Gene? I have a Rampage III Extreme which I was kind of dismayed that originally $400+ board, that I paid around $300 for, has one USB header? And I found the BIOS will sometimes forget a memory slot or two if I don't have it set a specific way. I wasn't too lucky with my X5650, could only get 4Ghz at a decent temp, but my X5660 will do 4.2Ghz around 1.29v at a decent temp using just a Hyper 212+. I think I used to get around 65C max with full load. I try to keep any chip under 70C.


----------



## EMUracing

I recommend the x5675, having extra multipliers makes it much easier to work out a solid overclock with alternate multiplier/bclk/memory settings. I just swapped a 920 to x5675 and have a super solid 4.55ghz OC around 1.38vcore. Both x58 setups that I have seem to like around 185bclk with memory at 1850. This runs better than 200/1600, and with most if not all of the memory I have tried, going up to 200/1866 requires loosening timings and makes it not worth it. I got my first x5675 for around $60 shipped a year and a half ago, and my second around $40 a month ago.

I would pass on the x5687, why get a quad with current 6c pricing? I would rather run a 6c with HT off than a quad with HT on.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I'm not sure I would say games are "optimized" for four cores. I would say they are optimized for two cores and quite often like four, some even liking more cores. I'm not suggesting a 6-core processor just to have one. The advantage extends beyond core and thread count. The extra cache is well worth the investment. My system runs noticeably smoother with the X5670 versus the i7-930 it replaced. I noticed it immediately. The only reason to get a 4-core processor for an X58 motherboard is to update the BIOS so you can use a Gulftown or Westmere processor. From what I have seen, every Asus X58 board supports these Xeons with no more than a BIOS update. I believe other manufacturers were mostly hit or miss with EVGA boards requiring a mod.


----------



## Kaoru

There isn't fake ones, but there is cut down models that Asus once put in their Essentio desktop series.


----------



## Kaoru

Okay then, I'll probably pick up a X5660 or something higher clocked and put it under an AIO water cooler.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Skip the AIO cooler and stick with an air cooler. Same cooling capacity with no risk of failure. If the fan fails, at least the heatsink will passively dissipate heat.


----------



## EMUracing

I go air, or custom loop. CLC coolers aren't on my list of cooler options. They can do the job, but the limited lifespan of the coolant/pump with little ability to repair or expand the unit... I had used one in my htpc, which recently has let go of the pump.

Good air can match the smaller units in cooling with lower noise, and the big CLC units are close to the same price as an inexpensive kit with worse performance and customizability. For $165-185 you can make a nice simple CPU loop that will outperform any CLC on the market.


----------



## Kaoru

So, what cooler would you recommend for a X5660 or up to a X5690? Something bulky like a be quiet! DARK ROCK Pro?


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I'm not sure I would say games are "optimized" for four cores. I would say they are optimized for two cores and quite often like four, some even liking more cores. I'm not suggesting a 6-core processor just to have one. The advantage extends beyond core and thread count. The extra cache is well worth the investment. My system runs noticeably smoother with the X5670 versus the i7-930 it replaced. I noticed it immediately. The only reason to get a 4-core processor for an X58 motherboard is to update the BIOS so you can use a Gulftown or Westmere processor. From what I have seen, every Asus X58 board supports these Xeons with no more than a BIOS update. I believe other manufacturers were mostly hit or miss with EVGA boards requiring a mod.


The EVGA x58 Classified3 FTW3 and SLI3 all will take a xeon with out the hard mod.
I am seeing them, FTW3 and SLI3 with x5660 and 12gb of mem for 170$ or so these days.
The Classified3 sell for a bit more, very nice board. Even they are coming down in price from those who moved on and just want them gone.
The older EVGA boards are hit and miss, something about needing to be rev, 1.2 or better. Google it if looking at their older boards.


----------



## EMUracing

I use custom loops on my builds, but a dark rock pro, cryorig r1 ultimate, Noctua d15, thermalright grand macho rt with two fans... the top end coolers are all within a few degrees of each other. What case are you using?

To put into perspective, according to a tweak town review, an h80i cools within half a degree of the thermalright grand macho rt. At 12v fans used for overclocked testing, The thermalright is 33db, and h80i 60db. The thermalright is basically inaudible, while the h80i is screaming.

With a 240 radiator, comes less noise, but will still be louder than the top air coolers for a similar cooling level.

Ideally, I like a 360 radiator for these x58 Xeon cpus. Allows near silent operation.

Most 240 custom kits would do the job, since they have thicker radiators and a larger volume of water and higher flow rates. Larger volume of water takes longer to rise in temperature, thicker radiator cores and higher flow means more heat dissipation at a given fan speed (so long as air restriction doesn't choke the radiator like a monsta or black ice gtx).


----------



## Kaoru

I don't actually have a case, but I was thinking of using a Fractal Design Core 1100 or a Thermaltake Versa H51. I want to maximize airflow while maintaining a form factor I'd consider portable. I'm actually open to suggestions on cases costing up to $75-100 price range, but I'd like to save money where I can..


----------



## bill1024

I have been pleased with the Phentekc full tower cases. You get a lot of case for as low as 70$ with rebate.
Rosswill has a couple full tower cases that sell for 70ish on sale.
I like the room in a big full tower case, better cable mgmt. and seem to stay cooler. More room for water cooling.

I have had good luch with the H series closed loop systems. H100, H105, 110 and 115
My overclocked x58 x5660 xeonCPUs and my x79 E5-1650 xeon CPUs run nice and cool at 100% load, low to mid 50c


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaoru*
> 
> Hmm.... I might have to pick up a 6-core then, but I don't really see the justification since I'm just gaming. If I ever want to do programming and video editing, I feel like I'd see a benefit in that regard, but for just gaming, there really isn't a benefit, being that most games are optimized for 4-core CPUs.


If you plan on recording or streaming your gameplay the 2 cores really help. You also don't have to worry about other software bogging down your games. The X5600s also have better memory controllers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Serious question.. were there knock-offs of the Rampage II Gene? I have a Rampage III Extreme which I was kind of dismayed that originally $400+ board, that I paid around $300 for, has one USB header? And I found the BIOS will sometimes forget a memory slot or two if I don't have it set a specific way. I wasn't too lucky with my X5650, could only get 4Ghz at a decent temp, but my X5660 will do 4.2Ghz around 1.29v at a decent temp using just a Hyper 212+. I think I used to get around 65C max with full load. I try to keep any chip under 70C.


The memory issue is with the CPUs. I have an Evga X58 SLI and a Rampage II Gene. Both have issues detecting Samsung based RAM and also drop a memory channel if I use too low of timings. Test with 3 different CPUs. X5650, X5675, X5690.


----------



## Kaoru

Hmm.... I'm looking for a tower in the mATX form factor. I have a Rampage II Gene so I want a case that's small, but still gives me plenty of airflow (preferably without a window because of ketchup and mustard cables)I'm willing to take the compromise on the thermals for the form factor, after all, I just need a chip to hit only 3.6-4.2Ghz, which I think is modest on the X58 platform.


----------



## EMUracing

Matx is difficult right now, especially for the large air coolers. If you can find a fractal arc mini, I think its one of the best cases in the class.

The issue with matx, is most cases aren't wide enough to give the coolers enough clearance, most topping out around 155mm, where the big coolers need 165mm. Similar constraints with radiator clearance.

Designers designed around 240 CLC units, rgb and tempered glass fads. which leaves few good matx cases.

I fit a thick 240x120 and 200x200 in my fractal arc mini, and it has clearance for i think 180mm air coolers with good airflow properties.


----------



## Kaoru

Only one I could find was for $130 on Ebay, and I don't think I want to spend that much on a case. I was leaning toward the Thermaltake Urban S1 or Core V21. I'm also considering a Cooler Master N200. I do plan on buying case fans.


----------



## Kaoru

I found a X5650 for $25... Should I pick it up next payday? or should I go for something more powerful? (Bear in mind my GPU is a RX 460, FTM)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon-X5650-Six-Core-Processor-SLBV3-2-66-GHz-12MB-6-4-LGA1366/332457408864?epid=82160987&hash=item4d68017960:g:AQUAAOSwDkVaFE9K

Mainly why I went for the quad-core Xeon.


----------



## EMUracing

https://www.ebay.com/p/Intel-Xeon-X5660-2-8GHz-Six-Core-BX80614X5660-Processor/82073339?iid=112652863668

X5660, $27 buy it now with best offer... 56 available cpus. I prefer to buy these from sellers selling many units, offer $15-20, see if he bites.

Where are you located? If close to NYC, I'm not using my arc mini... it has a few mods done though to fit radiators.

I love my core v21... if you like cubes, it's a pretty good one. Great airflow, easy to work in... customizable. I was going to get a core x2, but it was way too large.

V21




Arc mini


----------



## xenkw0n

These cases have up to 172mm CPU Cooler clearance and are pretty much considered very good quality;

https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=Define+Mini+C&N=100007583%20600546036&isNodeId=1


----------



## Slayer3032

I get insanely better single core performance than my i7-930. My Cinebench score more than doubled a stock i7-930. 4.4ghz at 1.325v, runs extremely cool on my Noctua NH-D14 other than Prime95. There's no reason to get a quad core 1366 unless you get them for free, need one to update your bios or are holding out to find a way cheap hexcore.

I'd look for a used heatsink then replace the fans on it with something relatively cheap but good at most. Lots of people are getting rid of Coolermaster V8's which a lot of people had on 1366 computers. There's always new with Noctua and BeQuiet being towards what I would go for. With the Noctua I also have the upside that I can get mounting hardware for free from Noctua by just emailing them if I need newer socket support for it. they might be a little more expensive but I don't foresee needing to change it for anything short of a custom liquid loop any time soon. I just put new 140mm NF-P14r's on my NH-D14 as my 120mm started clicking slightly, at $15 each they weren't a bad deal after 7 years of 24/7 operation with a 6 year warranty.

That coolermaster deal for $20 was pretty crazy though, supposedly it performs like not so great and is somewhat comparable to a 212. Cheap pumps kinda scare me and I don't most nicer ones even lasting 5-10 years. If your form factor requires one they seem good but other than the super clean aesthetic, AIO's don't seem to be the best value.


----------



## RichKnecht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMUracing*
> 
> I recommend the x5675, having extra multipliers makes it much easier to work out a solid overclock with alternate multiplier/bclk/memory settings. I just swapped a 920 to x5675 and have a super solid 4.55ghz OC around 1.38vcore. Both x58 setups that I have seem to like around 185bclk with memory at 1850. This runs better than 200/1600, and with most if not all of the memory I have tried, going up to 200/1866 requires loosening timings and makes it not worth it. I got my first x5675 for around $60 shipped a year and a half ago, and my second around $40 a month ago.
> 
> I would pass on the x5687, why get a quad with current 6c pricing? I would rather run a 6c with HT off than a quad with HT on.


I'm currently running my 5650 at 4.15 as anything over that had stability issues when I am working on the computer for over 4 hours. Granted, the processor was a nice improvement over my OC'ed i920, but I was not able to reach my 4.5-4.6GHz goal. Thinking I should have done a touch more research and bought a 5670/5675. Looking at them on Ebay now and they are ~$50. Thinking of giving one a try before I "suck it up" and invest in a new X299 board and a 7820X.


----------



## EMUracing

I had a bad 920, and my msi mobo was a real pain to work with... getting any decent blck took a lot of work. I knew when I would go with a Xeon, the blck wall might be in the motherboard, so I went with as high of a multiplier as I could afford.

With the price of these Xeons, it's worth the expenditure for the fun of the overclock. It's a cpu that you can really fine tune and have a lot of blck adjustability with different multipliers to maximize memory performance at the same time. With a lower multiplier limit you may be more limited, but at the same time that may be the best performing multiplier regardless of having higher ones to choose...


----------



## RichKnecht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMUracing*
> 
> I had a bad 920, and my msi mobo was a real pain to work with... getting any decent blck took a lot of work. I knew when I would go with a Xeon, the blck wall might be in the motherboard, so I went with as high of a multiplier as I could afford.
> 
> With the price of these Xeons, it's worth the expenditure for the fun of the overclock. It's a cpu that you can really fine tune and have a lot of blck adjustability with different multipliers to maximize memory performance at the same time. With a lower multiplier limit you may be more limited, but at the same time that may be the best performing multiplier regardless of having higher ones to choose...


Just pulled the trigger on a 5675. Figured with what I have ( P6t Deluxe V2 with 24GB Vengence DDR3), it's worth another $49.95 to give it another go. Do you have a "starting point" or any recommendations for me to try before I dive in? Probably going to sell the i920 and 5650 for $20 each on Ebay.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Your starting point is obviously stock clocks. From there, you need to isolate your maximum base clock. Your CPU and motherboard both play a role. If your i7-920 and X5650 had similar maximum base clocks, I would start somewhat close to that number with similar voltage to the X5650 and go from there. After that you can find your maximum overclock.


----------



## KoperaN

Hello so I just got a X5675 to replace my i7 920.. this is my first time OCing a CPU, did some research and got it to 4.2Ghz... seems stable did run PRIME95 and played games for couple of hrs and no BSOD. Temps are pretty good around 40c Idle and low 70s at 100%.
I was just wondering if everything looks okay? or should i try some other values? Any suggestions on getting it higher would be great

Thank You!!!

specs
CPU: Xeon X5675
COOLER: Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 120 (push-pull configuration)
MB: ASUS P6T SE
RAM: Kingston HyperX FURY 16GB Kit (2x8GB) 1866MHz DDR3 CL10
PSU: CORSAIR CX650M

Here are my BIOs settings


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaoru*
> 
> Hmm.... I might have to pick up a 6-core then, but I don't really see the justification since I'm just gaming. If I ever want to do programming and video editing, I feel like I'd see a benefit in that regard, but for just gaming, there really isn't a benefit, being that most games are optimized for 4-core CPUs.


Believe me when I say there is a big benefit. Yes most games only use four cores, but that leaves you 2 cores where background applications don't have to share the same cores you're using for gaming. You can be running plenty of other things like macro software, discord, voicemeter, antivirus, etc... and it won't effect your gaming at all, whereas you would be taking a hit in performance on a quad core if you tried to do the same, that's why a lot of software and antivirus have a "gaming mode" where they bassically turn off while you're gaming.


----------



## EMUracing

After you've overclocked a few of these, you get an idea where to start. I would drop multi down to 16 or so, and give 200 a start with around 1.2vcore. Then work up from there.

Once you know the max bclk, start raising multiplier within that bclk range and see where it gets you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoperaN*
> 
> Hello so I just got a X5675 to replace my i7 920.. this is my first time OCing a CPU, did some research and got it to 4.2Ghz... seems stable did run PRIME95 and played games for couple of hrs and no BSOD. Temps are pretty good around 40c Idle and low 70s at 100%.
> I was just wondering if everything looks okay? or should i try some other values? Any suggestions on getting it higher would be great
> 
> Thank You!!!
> 
> specs
> CPU: Xeon X5675
> COOLER: Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 120 (push-pull configuration)
> MB: ASUS P6T SE
> RAM: Kingston HyperX FURY 16GB Kit (2x8GB) 1866MHz DDR3 CL10
> PSU: CORSAIR CX650M
> 
> Here are my BIOs settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good from what I can see... Try bumping memory to the next divider, should be around 1720 or so. May need to make QPI voltage adjustments due to raising the uncore with memory speed. I wouldnt try to push much further on voltage due to your cooler.


----------



## KoperaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMUracing*
> 
> After you've overclocked a few of these, you get an idea where to start. I would drop multi down to 16 or so, and give 200 a start with around 1.2vcore. Then work up from there.
> 
> Once you know the max bclk,
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Looks good from what I can see... Try bumping memory to the next divider, should be around 1720 or so. May need to make QPI voltage adjustments due to raising the uncore with memory speed. I wouldnt try to push much further on voltage due to your cooler.


Should I do anything with the dram voltage or leave it on auto? If I bump up the frequency? I had it on 1.5 had bsod minutes in to windows


----------



## EMUracing

What is the rated vdimm for your memory. I would give it 1.65v as a base for now, lower gradually after you find stability


----------



## xenkw0n

His next bump up is x10 which would be 1910mhz. It's another reason why 200bclk is favored since it gives you an easy way to 1600mhz.


----------



## KoperaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMUracing*
> 
> What is the rated vdimm for your memory. I would give it 1.65v as a base for now, lower gradually after you find stability


Hmm I dunno 1.5?


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> His next bump up is x10 which would be 1910mhz. It's another reason why 200bclk is favored since it gives you an easy way to 1600mhz.


Have my Sabertooth pulled to test an x79 setup for my bro, if he doesn't have any divider between, then I would loosen timings 1 from the rated setting, so if 10,10,10,28, try 11,11,11,28 with 1.65v and see if it boots. Gradually you can tighten the timings back up.


----------



## Kaoru

I found a X5675 for $40.00 + $3.96 shipping. Is it worth the (essentially) $45 I'm spending on it?


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaoru*
> 
> I found a X5675 for $40.00 + $3.96 shipping. Is it worth the (essentially) $45 I'm spending on it?


Worth every cent.


----------



## Kaoru

Okay, assuming I can find it available still by pay day, I'll be sure to pick it up.


----------



## KoperaN

Yea the only next step up i see is 1914mhz on my current values 22x191....I can do 22x184 and ill get 1844mhz would that work? would i have to change any other values or just put 1.65v on the dram freq and play with the CPU voltage till its stable?


----------



## EMUracing

First try 184 x 23 with same memory divider currently set. See if stable, then try 184 x 22 with 1840 memory, see if memory is stable there.

You "should" be able to run the rated memory timings and voltage since its under the XMP profile settings, but this is not always the case.

If you have instability with 184 x 22 and 1840 memory (3680 uncore), try raising vdimm to 1.6 or 1.65v first. If still have issues, try raising qpi voltage one notch at a time and see if it improves. I think I was using about 1.32v for 1840/3680.

Save a bios profile here when stable. It's easier to go back to a saved profile if you need to clear cmos from a failed memory overclock.

Typically here is where I start testing memory timings. I bring up voltage to 1.65v for 1.5v rated memory. I drop the timings, cas first, see if it posts, if it does, lower it again until it doesn't post. Use the last setting before it failed to post. Then move to trcd/trp. I typically move in a pair after the cas change proves successful. I would assume that the memory might be capable of 9,9,9,28 or 8,9,8,28 at 1.65v 1840, but not much tighter than that.

The current qpi voltage looks a little high for 1500/3000 mem/uncore, leave it as is for now, since raising the memory/uncore will require more.

Once you get stable at 184 x 22 with 1840/3680, bring multi up to 23x and see if its still stable.

My personal Xeon overclocks have been around the 184-187 mark, to keep memory in its best performing range before a raise in timings is needed.


----------



## KoperaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMUracing*
> 
> You "should" be able to run the rated memory timings and voltage since its under the XMP profile settings, but this is not always the case.


My Ai Overclock Tuner right now is set to "Manual" should i change it to "X.M.P" before trying this?


----------



## EMUracing

I never enable XMP. I just meant XMP profile, as in the specs that the memory is rated.


----------



## KoperaN

Ohh great Thank you!!!


----------



## asiki

Hi KoperaN,
I also have x5675, overclocked to 4.3GHz, air-cooled.
For sure you can run you ram faster than 1531. Also, keep in mind that Uncore clock affects overall speed of the system so it's worth to get 3200-3400 there. On the other hand some CPUs are sensitive to Uncore/mem-ratio, mine likes 2x while my previous L5638 loved 2x-1.
My rams are only 1600 so my sweet point will be different than your, here are my settings:
BCLK = 172
CPU-Multi = 25
CPU clock = 4300 (can't go faster due to temps)
Mem-multi = 10
Mem clock = 1720 (rams are 1600, can't go faster)
Uncore-multi = 20 (2x Mem-multi, and this works fine; what's strange my cpu doesn't like 2x-1)
Uncore clock = 3440 (quite high value but nothing extreme)
QPI multi = 44
QPI clock = 7568 (quite high value but nothing extreme)
vcore = 1.31v
qpivtt = 1.25v
Apart from that tons of other setting such as manual mem params, LLC, C-states, etc.
With these settings it can run even 24/7.
I think there is no need to increase cpu pll unless you go BCLK > 200
Also, some people say that to improve stability it helps to set PCI-E frequency to 101MHz, I didn't try it as I have no issues with stability and I'm not going to go faster due to cooling limitation.
Cheers


----------



## Cyrious

https://valid.x86.fr/znnrwy

So far as i can tell it's stable. It cleared 11 hours of prime95 without errors or bluescreen. Tomorrow I'm going to start tuning the voltage down a bit further because the temps are still wickedly high at the smaller FFT lengths. Once I've found how low I can take the vcore without breaking anything, I'm going to finally tune the uncore and DRAM. DRAM won't clock too high, which as I understand it is simply because the set never really was meant to clock high. Instead, I intend on tightening up the timings as much as possible. Uncore should hopefully be simple: bump the multiplier up 1 notch to get it back above 3.2ghz. Hopefully that wont break anything.


----------



## Cyrious

Hmmm, seems to like x17 uncore, but x18 uncore trips the "overclocking failed" thing. Probably because x18 is too far from the x16 2:1 setting. Got a good thirty point jump in cinebench from it though.


----------



## RichKnecht

After seeing quite a few people with 5650s and their overclock settings, I have noticed that many people are running the 22x multiplier. When I try this, I can get a stable 4.25 with the RAM at 1523, but my Cinebench score drops by 50 points compared to running at 4.1 Ghz and 1653 on the RAM. My CPU-Z score also drop dramatically. So it seems that my 5650 is faster at 4.1 than it is at 4.25. Make sense? Either way, I have a 5675 sitting here on my desk and will see what that does for me.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

You probably have a higher base clock with the 4.10 GHz settings. That probably leads to faster uncore and faster everything but core clock.


----------



## RichKnecht

Makes sense as with the processor at 4.24 I am running it at 22x193 and at 4.1 it's at 20x206. I can run just about the same voltage with either setting (1.3475). When it's running at 4.25, Cinebench shows 3.86Ghz, whereas CPU-Z and Core temp show it at 4.246.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Uncore is pretty important to overall system performance on this platform. The rules of thumb are 2x or 1.5x RAM speed, but you don't have to stick to those numbers. I typically run my RAM around 1600 with uncore around 3600. Right now my RAM is at 1750 and uncore is at 3500 because 3850 requires a bit more voltage than I would like.


----------



## 99belle99

I received my Xeon X5550 to boot into my backup bios earlier on in the week as my Xeon X5660 would not boot with the backup bios. Booted up the backup bios and it flashed the main bios and updated to the newest bios to enable the hexacore and then flashed the backup bios to the newest bios also. Feels so good to be back on a desktop as using my laptop and phone while my pc was out of action was a chore to say the least. I do not know how some people use them as their main devices.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Neither do I. I am looking to downsize my rig, but I'm definitely not looking for a laptop or anything limited like that. I plan on putting a premium mainstream setup into a FTZ01B-E at some point. I want something powerful that won't be cumbersome for traveling. I visit gaming friends in different parts of the country and they want to game when I visit, but don't have an extra setup. Having the flexibility to bring my setup with me on the road would be very nice.


----------



## RichKnecht

So, since my 5675 arrived the other day, I have been trying to find the time to take out the 5650 and pop in the 5675. That time came about 2 hours ago. Reset the bios, swapped chips, and it booted right up. An hour later and I have what seems to be a pretty darn stable rig at 4,43GHz with 1.32V. Going to try and tweak it a bit and I don't think 4.6 is out of the question. So far, I can say that this 5675 isn't nearly as touchy as the 5650 was.


----------



## Cyrious

I did a derp. I didn't pay attention and write down my settings when tuning my system, and I broke my overclock. 4.2 was stable, and then it wasnt. So now i get to go through and completely fix it.

Edit: Need help. I'm going for the 210x20 clock setting, but the issue is that my uncore and Dram are not willing to comply. The DRAM i dont think is the issue as I got it to successfully POST at 1700mhz (target would be 1680mhz), so i think the issue lies with the uncore. What settings would you guys suggest for a 4.2ghz core clock, 210mhz bclock, with Dram and uncore kept as high as possible?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Your uncore only needs to be 1.5x RAM so anything above 2520 should work. You can stick to the standard 2x and go with 3360. Tweak from there.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, its something about the combination of high bclock (210) and trying to keep the uncore and Dram at 1680/3360 or close to it that is flat out preventing the system from POSTing. Annoyingly enough, the DIMMs and the Uncore will separately run at or above those speeds when utilizing a lower bclock. Might be because of the chip. The fact I'm struggling to get 4.2 out of the bastard lends credence to this.

Any recommendations for a replacement chip? I have a fairly tight budget so keep it in mind.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Well, its something about the combination of high bclock (210) and trying to keep the uncore and Dram at 1680/3360 or close to it that is flat out preventing the system from POSTing. Annoyingly enough, the DIMMs and the Uncore will separately run at or above those speeds when utilizing a lower bclock. Might be because of the chip. The fact I'm struggling to get 4.2 out of the bastard lends credence to this.
> 
> Any recommendations for a replacement chip? I have a fairly tight budget so keep it in mind.


It could also be the QPI speed. What are your voltages?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Well, its something about the combination of high bclock (210) and trying to keep the uncore and Dram at 1680/3360 or close to it that is flat out preventing the system from POSTing. Annoyingly enough, the DIMMs and the Uncore will separately run at or above those speeds when utilizing a lower bclock. Might be because of the chip. The fact I'm struggling to get 4.2 out of the bastard lends credence to this.
> 
> Any recommendations for a replacement chip? I have a fairly tight budget so keep it in mind.


It sounds like you need a little more voltage somewhere, probably QPI/VTT.


----------



## PolluxCastor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/znnrwy
> 
> So far as i can tell it's stable. It cleared 11 hours of prime95 without errors or bluescreen. Tomorrow I'm going to start tuning the voltage down a bit further because the temps are still wickedly high at the smaller FFT lengths. Once I've found how low I can take the vcore without breaking anything, I'm going to finally tune the uncore and DRAM. DRAM won't clock too high, which as I understand it is simply because the set never really was meant to clock high. Instead, I intend on tightening up the timings as much as possible. Uncore should hopefully be simple: bump the multiplier up 1 notch to get it back above 3.2ghz. Hopefully that wont break anything.


Quite impressive just how binned XEON's are, funny you need the exact same voltage as my 4 core / 8 thread E5640 Westmere-EP which just shows how great the XEON's are for actual overclockers, same voltage with 2 extra cores and 4 more threads?


----------



## Slayer3032

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolluxCastor*
> 
> Quite impressive just how binned XEON's are, funny you need the exact same voltage as my 4 core / 8 thread E5640 Westmere-EP which just shows how great the XEON's are for actual overclockers, same voltage with 2 extra cores and 4 more threads?


I run 4.4ghz at 1.325v but I suppose I'm on a X5660. I've hit some sort of base clock wall past around 191, everything just gets more and more unstable past that with hyperthreading being the only thing to help slightly but not actually make it stable.

I've tried playing with a 6600k and a 4790k and the staggering amount of performance to be had overclocking this platform is crazy compared to platforms where going 100mhz past your boost clock is all you might get.


----------



## RichKnecht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Well, its something about the combination of high bclock (210) and trying to keep the uncore and Dram at 1680/3360 or close to it that is flat out preventing the system from POSTing. Annoyingly enough, the DIMMs and the Uncore will separately run at or above those speeds when utilizing a lower bclock. Might be because of the chip. The fact I'm struggling to get 4.2 out of the bastard lends credence to this.
> 
> Any recommendations for a replacement chip? I have a fairly tight budget so keep it in mind.


My 5650 was very touchy above 205 bclock. I tried everything. QPI voltage as others have suggested seemed to do the trick. I got a super stable 4.15 and it ran smooth. However, I wanted more like most of us do. So after a bit more research, I bought a 5675 off of Ebay for a whopping $49.95. I am at 4.5GHZ now at 1.34V and it seems I still have more room to go further. When I have more time, I am going to try for 4.6-4.7, but the way it's running now, there may be no need to.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> It could also be the QPI speed. What are your voltages?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> It sounds like you need a little more voltage somewhere, probably QPI/VTT.


*for both*: Well the thing is, I've tried jacking up my voltages for the QPI VTT, QPI PLL, and IOH core in an attempt to have an effect (up to 1.3v for all 3) and even then it will not POST. It tries to, then it hangs during the initial startup. Normally I leave the QPI PLL and IOH core at 1.2v and the QPI VTT between 1.25 and 1.3v.

I'm going to fiddle around and find the bclock limit.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, I've determined that either this board or this CPU have a fairly hard 205 bclock limit. Past that, POST massively slows down if it completes at all, it often starts with the wrong settings, and BIOS, if i manage to get into it, takes forever to get anywhere and do anything.

EDIT: QPI seems to be the culprit, as going to Slow Mode allows for a flawless 210 POST.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

QPI/VTT can go up to 1.35. I would not go above that because that's the voltage that kills these processors the quickest.


----------



## malzergski

I received the W3520 to update my sabertooth x58 but the problem is the same as with the X5670, I'm stuck with CPU/ram LEDs. It's a bit annoying. I think I'm gonna take an updated bios chip...


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Well, I've determined that either this board or this CPU have a fairly hard 205 bclock limit. Past that, POST massively slows down if it completes at all, it often starts with the wrong settings, and BIOS, if i manage to get into it, takes forever to get anywhere and do anything.
> 
> EDIT: QPI seems to be the culprit, as going to Slow Mode allows for a flawless 210 POST.


It's your QPI voltage. The symptoms you were describing are pointing to the fact that with a higher BCLK you will get a higher QPI speed unless you use 'slow' mode, which, DON'T. At 210 you're hitting 7560 on QPI and anything past 7000-7200 will typically end up requiring at minimum, 1.3v QPI from my experience. At 7560 I would try using 1.35 QPI voltage for a bit and just see if it's stable, if it is, it's your call on deciding to run BCLK that high and keeping the borderline QPI voltage or stepping down the BCLK, even to 209 or 208 might just be enough for QPI speeds to stop being an issue.

Remember, 200 BCLK with x18 QPI multiplier = 7200GT/s. Stock is 6400 on most of these 32nm Xeon's. This is the real limitation for BCLK overclocking on these Xeon's (if your board can run it) without treading into the "Slow Mode" territory. Some chips can handle it no problem while others start to require lots more voltage past 7000+.


----------



## Cyrious

I think it might be a mix of both the board and the CPU, because the last board i had and with a E5640 on it could happily blast along to 221mhz rock solid stable, at which point it plowed into a clock wall stemming from a nearly 8ghz QPI speed.

Eh, I've made the decision for the moment to back down from 4.2 on this chip and instead elect to tighten up the ram timings as much as possible.


----------



## xenkw0n

The 4 core variants might be able to take a heavier beating when it comes to QPI speed or you simply had a golden chip. 8000 is absurdly high. I've only seen numbers close to that a handful of times on a truly stable system.


----------



## Cyrious

7956mhz to be precise, and if i had enough thermal paste to spare I'd try with them again to see how high I can crank this board.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzergski*
> 
> I received the W3520 to update my sabertooth x58 but the problem is the same as with the X5670, I'm stuck with CPU/ram LEDs. It's a bit annoying. I think I'm gonna take an updated bios chip...


I corrupted my bios a while back and the backup bios was the earliest bios so it would not boot with my X5660 so I bought a X5550 for €5 and it worked. It booted into backup bios and automatically flashed the main bios and then I updated the main bios to allow the hexacore chip. I then flashed the backup bios to the latest bios like I should have done a long time ago.

Long story short the X5550 booted on my boards earliest bios.


----------



## Slayer3032

Only our Gigabyte boards have a backup bios as it's patented by Gigabyte or something really silly like that. He could possibly have a corrupt bios since the 45nm Bloomfield W3520 didn't work.

That's a shame that the W3520 didn't work, hopefully you don't have a bad board or any other issues causing it. I would check over everything really closely, inspect your pins and all that to make sure everything looks good. Spending the least money on a replacement bios chip rather than a more expensive i7 C0 which should technically be supported by everything would probably be the route that I go since then you may be able to recover that chip after you get your new one and have a spare on hand.

Anyone running Gigabyte boards should be updating their backup bios though if running a Westmere. It only takes a minute and will save you a gigantic headache if anything ever goes wrong.


----------



## xenkw0n

There are other ASUS boards like the Rampage II and III + Gene that have a backup BIOS but the Sabertooth does not.


----------



## Jimmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayer3032*
> 
> Only our Gigabyte boards have a backup bios as it's patented by Gigabyte or something really silly like that. He could possibly have a corrupt bios since the 45nm Bloomfield W3520 didn't work.
> 
> That's a shame that the W3520 didn't work, hopefully you don't have a bad board or any other issues causing it. I would check over everything really closely, inspect your pins and all that to make sure everything looks good. Spending the least money on a replacement bios chip rather than a more expensive i7 C0 which should technically be supported by everything would probably be the route that I go since then you may be able to recover that chip after you get your new one and have a spare on hand.
> 
> Anyone running Gigabyte boards should be updating their backup bios though if running a Westmere. It only takes a minute and will save you a gigantic headache if anything ever goes wrong.


From > https://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=8013.0 >

Make sure that you have a stable BIOS in your Main BIOS before running the synchronisation. No it won't copy the settings just the BIOS file.

From a cold start with the power to the machine switched off press the power button and then enter the BIOS by pressing Del. Then when you get to the main screen press F9. This will bring up an extra screen which will display more information about the two BIOS versions. Assuming they are different exit the BIOS and shutdown. Again press the power button and this time press Alt + F12 where you would normally use the Del key to enter the BIOS. You will find that then your monitor will turn black and you will see:

Press [Enter] to start copying main BIOS to backup BIOS...

When you press Enter more text will appear saying:

Writing BIOS image.... xxxKb OK

Once completed more text will show:

BIOS successfully recovered! Power off or reset system!

Do as it says. Both Main and Backup BIOS chips now store the same BIOS version. You can now reboot as normal.
________________________________________________________________________________________________

I Just overwrote my X58 UD3R dual BIOS backup and updated it to my current FK bios file. The backup was sitting at FB, probably from when it left the factory. It wouldn't have booted with my X5675 if the main BIOS had failed.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## malzergski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayer3032*
> 
> Only our Gigabyte boards have a backup bios as it's patented by Gigabyte or something really silly like that. He could possibly have a corrupt bios since the 45nm Bloomfield W3520 didn't work.
> 
> That's a shame that the W3520 didn't work, hopefully you don't have a bad board or any other issues causing it. I would check over everything really closely, inspect your pins and all that to make sure everything looks good. Spending the least money on a replacement bios chip rather than a more expensive i7 C0 which should technically be supported by everything would probably be the route that I go since then you may be able to recover that chip after you get your new one and have a spare on hand.
> 
> Anyone running Gigabyte boards should be updating their backup bios though if running a Westmere. It only takes a minute and will save you a gigantic headache if anything ever goes wrong.


In fact, I've tested the W3520 on my old server motherboard and it doesn't work either. I asked for a refund.
I just ordered a bios chip. I hope the motherboard will work.


----------



## Slayer3032

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzergski*
> 
> In fact, I've tested the W3520 on my old server motherboard and it doesn't work either. I asked for a refund.
> I just ordered a bios chip. I hope the motherboard will work.


That's pretty lame but it's always good to be able to troubleshoot out what your issue was and know it wasn't on your end. Now you have an excellent candidate to try your hand at delidding a soldered 1366!


----------



## 99belle99

I'm trying to update mu CPU micro code. The problem I am seeing is the original bios' NCPUCODE is 66k while when I update the micro code the NCPUCODE is now 77k so it will not flash in the bios I did force it to flash with @bios and it went pairshaped and corrupted my bios so i do not want that to happen again. Anyone any ideas?


----------



## Slayer3032

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> I'm trying to update mu CPU micro code. The problem I am seeing is the original bios' NCPUCODE is 66k while when I update the micro code the NCPUCODE is now 77k so it will not flash in the bios I did force it to flash with @bios and it went pairshaped and corrupted my bios so i do not want that to happen again. Anyone any ideas?


None of the 2mb Beta bioses worked when I edited them and flashed them via @bios, I don't think that CBROM is capable of editing those. I would just edit your F7 bios with the newest microcodes and stick to flashing via QFlash. I found the beta bios to be pretty unstable with an overclock as well. In my older F6 bios for my board, I had no issues increasing the size of the netcode.

If you're still interested in it, I would post over at bios-mods or win-raid and explain what does and doesn't work for you. The modded bioses posted over at Tweaktown are beta bios with updated microcodes, I don't think they are the same size either.


----------



## theister

i had to use cbrom155 to mod my beta bios for my x58a oc. but i had some troubles adding microcode too, even hex editing was not sucessfully. if i remember correctly i deleted (what means adding a blank microcode.bin) the old microcode table and after that i added just the latest mircocode for the 6core westmeres. downside obvious u can not use other cpus but i dont care. you just have to remember that if you are going to sell it and reflash stock bios.


----------



## Wishmaker

I've been 5 weeks in New Zealand and 1 Week in Australia.
I have 1.5 TB of GoPro Hero 6 footage.
Due to storage issues ( i should have taken 3 TB with me ) I had to change the quality from 4k 60 / 30 to 2.7K 120/60 or 1080 60/120/240.
I am having a look over some of my shots in 4K 60. Goodluck editing with Premiere , GoPro Quick and even playing them with MPC-HC.
Frame drops galore with my XEON at 4750 MHz.
I am trying to sort some of my hiLights and can you say PowerPoint?
I moved files off my fast HDD to my SSD and still the same thing.

So now I need to build a new rig for video editing, come on!!!


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichKnecht*
> 
> So, since my 5675 arrived the other day, I have been trying to find the time to take out the 5650 and pop in the 5675. That time came about 2 hours ago. Reset the bios, swapped chips, and it booted right up. An hour later and I have what seems to be a pretty darn stable rig at 4,43GHz with 1.32V. Going to try and tweak it a bit and I don't think 4.6 is out of the question. So far, I can say that this 5675 isn't nearly as touchy as the 5650 was.


If stable, I would call that chip pretty golden. My 5675 at 4.0 suddenly became unstable recently.


----------



## biZuil

You shouldnt be having much issues with 4k video in MPC-HC with these xeons if youre clocked above 4.4ghz. I play back 4k videos pretty regularly on my pc and they i playback fine. What's your memory and Uncore speed? Have you checked for true stability? Are you using C-states and turbo multi to hit that 4.75ghz?


----------



## RichKnecht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breenemeister*
> 
> If stable, I would call that chip pretty golden. My 5675 at 4.0 suddenly became unstable recently.


Swapped out my H100i V2 for a H115i today. Took me a little bit to get it to fit in my Maker5, but it went in. It bought temps down ~10 degrees. This allowed me to bump up my overclock to 4.6GHz (23x200) @ 1.4V. This gets my 24G of memory right at 1603. So far, seems pretty stable as temps rarely go above 62 degrees.


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichKnecht*
> 
> Swapped out my H100i V2 for a H115i today. Took me a little bit to get it to fit in my Maker5, but it went in. It bought temps down ~10 degrees. This allowed me to bump up my overclock to 4.6GHz (23x200) @ 1.4V. This gets my 24G of memory right at 1603. So far, seems pretty stable as temps rarely go above 62 degrees.


Nice chip! What temps are you getting with it on the H115?


----------



## RichKnecht

Well, first let me say that after a few hours, I removed the 115i and put another 110i in. The 115 was just too loud under load and I just couldn't take the noise while sitting at my desk editing pictures. Now for the temps. With the 110i, under load, it's about 71 degrees. The h115 was around 64. Cooler, but a lot louder. I still have the 5675 at 4.6GHz with the 110 and it seems very stable at 1.40V. If I do anything more for cooling, it's going to be a custom loop.


----------



## EMUracing

Couldnt adjust the speed of the fans? I would think the 115 would be quieter for the same level of cooling with lower RPM required on the larger surface radiator with larger fans.


----------



## RichKnecht

The thing is, the only way the 115 fit was to have the fans mounted on top of the radiator blowing down into the case. I really didn't like it that way, but it just had to be. With the 110, I could mount the fans under the radiator pushing air out of the top. As far as fan speed goes, I did try turning them down, but it didn't seem to cool as well. Maybe the fans blowing through the radiator and into the case kind of "pressurized" the case as I felt a lot of air coming out of the top between the 2 fans. I also tried having the fans pull air through the radiator and out of the top, but that didn't work too well. I was fiddling with it so much, that I just got tired of it and switched back to the 110. I am going to build a computer for a friend and use this 110 in that and do some sort of custom loop or custom loop kit.


----------



## GENXLR

AIO coolers will usually disappoint. I'm using a venomous X with 2 delta strapped to it, at 4ghz with 1.30 vcore i can accomplish 62c load temps in a 78f room with the fans at 2100rpm.

4.4ghz at 1.35vcore and i'm still at 64c

Custom loop is only whats worth it, every AIo i've ever used has performed like aftermarket air cooling


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> You shouldnt be having much issues with 4k video in MPC-HC with these xeons if youre clocked above 4.4ghz. I play back 4k videos pretty regularly on my pc and they i playback fine. What's your memory and Uncore speed? Have you checked for true stability? Are you using C-states and turbo multi to hit that 4.75ghz?


Thanks for your reply.
The stability is not in question here, the performance is.
Something is preventing me from working with these files.
Quik from GoPro does not work very well.
Adobe Premiere works much better but i often have crashes because Adobe likes being Adobe.




This should not be a PPT when I see what my highlights look like.
Granted, when I finish the clip, all is good but on the fly things are not so rosy.

*Every feature this chip has has been turned on, including Turbo*.
I have dropped my chip back to 4450 MHz as the heat increase was not worth the no performance gain in video editing.

QPI link : 3624.29 MHz
NB Frequency: 3221.6 MHz
Stability issues : non existent. Rock solid stable with 50-60 Max Memory IBT Runs.

My Hero 6 Black pushes 60-78 Megabits per second and MP-HC drops frames even when playback seems almost perfect.
This does not happen on all clips but I have to ask if you often playback 4K videos in 60 fps or in 30 fps?


----------



## GENXLR

What's your cine bench score? CPU only


----------



## RichKnecht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> What's your cine bench score? CPU only


If you are asking me, it's 1053.


----------



## GENXLR

no wishmaker


----------



## Wishmaker

Video link fixed in the previous post. .
Its close to 1000 depending on the overclock I am running.


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> *Every feature this chip has has been turned on, including Turbo*.
> I have dropped my chip back to 4450 MHz as the heat increase was not worth the no performance gain in video editing.
> 
> QPI link : 3624.29 MHz
> NB Frequency: 3221.6 MHz
> Stability issues : non existent. Rock solid stable with 50-60 Max Memory IBT Runs.
> 
> My Hero 6 Black pushes 60-78 Megabits per second and MP-HC drops frames even when playback seems almost perfect.
> This does not happen on all clips but I have to ask if you often playback 4K videos in 60 fps or in 30 fps?


I do alot of video editing, I deal mostly raw fraps footage though. 4k 60 and 4k 30. I run the videos off of my SSHD and playback in MPC HC and dont get any drops. I DO get drops with VLC and though not as often, the occasional drop in Sony Vegas when im editing. I've never dealt with gopro clips, and it could just be they use a codec that is more demanding to decode, than raw or h264.
Also I've found that with these Xeons, the Turbo mode ( with c6) causes me to loose quite abit of performance, especially in the single thread, while minimal it does effect overall video playback, especially when im using Scalers or SVP.


----------



## Retrorockit

I don't know much (amything) about video editing except that high speed and large files would be important.
I came across something that might be of interest while looking into overclocking Dell workstations.
Some of them use SAS (Serial Attached SCSI) drives. They are SCSI and often RAID. There are controller cards for this.
New it's very expensive stuff but surplus prices vary. They are full duplex and can read and write full speed at the same time. But most apps. don't take advantage of this sooooo. if you think your hard drive might be dropping the ball maybe this could help.


----------



## Slayer3032

The new video editors and encoders are probably designed to use new cpu features like AVX which I'm pretty sure is used heavily in this kind of workflow.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayer3032*
> 
> The new video editors and encoders are probably designed to use new cpu features like AVX which I'm pretty sure is used heavily in this kind of workflow.


This is probably a big factor in the issues being described. These don't support AVX instructions so it's relying on raw power.


----------



## _KaszpiR_

My x5675 had no issues or no dropping frames with playback with MPC+SVP 1080p with bumped FPS to 120Hz - it boils cpu and gpu but works








So I would also check input video in other editors just to see if the issue persists.

Check cpu and gpu usage when doing previews, also worth a try to see the memory usage and io operations - use Process Explorer to see it https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/process-explorer (double click on the top performance bars and it should bump out as new window).

Next see if you have a hardware acceleration enabled in Adobe apps - testing with/without and also testing with CUDA/OpenCL on/off and look at the gpu usage.with GPU-Z https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/
I know Adobe products are sometimes pretty tricky, so try disabling hardware audio input in Adobe ad unplug any input devices from the sound card/web cams, or even try just playing video without audio track.

Also check video/audio stream itself - use mediainfo to get exact info about the source of the video. You could adjust in options to for example run without audio input to see if synchronization of those streams causes issues. Sometimes it is advised to split source material to separate files with video only and audio only formats to mitigate the issue. Sometimes it was even required to re-encode source video to specific standard formats just for editing - unfortunatetly it took some time but saved a lot of time during editing phase.


----------



## Cyrious

Hmmm, currently debating getting an X5670. Thoughts?


----------



## _KaszpiR_

Get x5675 - newer tech stack, so it gets less heat and thus better clocks. Only affordable if cpu clock/core is crucial for you. Otherwise invest in GPU, really.


----------



## RichKnecht

Id go for a 5675.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Hmmm, currently debating getting an X5670. Thoughts?


I've had a rubbish experience with the x56 hex cores they just dont like overclocking especially if you try to use the turbo multipliers. I've had a really good experience on the w3670, w3680 and w3690 they're binned better work perfectly on the higher multipliers at high overclocks and I've always gotten high 4.6-4.8ghz overclocks out of them.

I got a coupleo of x5650s this week as they were cheap they dont like anything above 4ghz


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Pay no mind to crazyfrog1. He is the only person who has had anything negative to say about these processors.

Your CPU choice depends on your maximum base clock. If your motherboard can handle 200+, then you don't need as many multipliers. Given the price of a X5670 or X5675, I would say get either. You should have no problem reaching 4.00 GHz. I'm currently running 4.2 GHz with 24x175.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Pay no mind to crazyfrog1. He is the only person who has had anything negative to say about these processors.
> 
> Your CPU choice depends on your maximum base clock. If your motherboard can handle 200+, then you don't need as many multipliers. Given the price of a X5670 or X5675, I would say get either. You should have no problem reaching 4.00 GHz. I'm currently running 4.2 GHz with 24x175.


Ignore chessmyantidrug he doesn't know what he's talking about it's well known that all the x58 boards will hit at least 200mhz with the right voltages and there's no such thing as low end on this platform as it's an enthusiast platform and all the boards have great vrms.

Specifically the x5670 is the worst chip I've had and I've had two of them it caused my Gigabyte, asus and Alienware boards to shut off when I used high 4.6ghz overclocks. They didn't just reboot like when there's a overclock fail they powered off like there was some kind of power limit in place and I was running a 875w Alienware, 750w Corsair AMD 1000w Corsair.
Doing a straight swap to a w3670 with the same overclocks fixed all issues.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

No idea why you continue to spread misinformation, especially in a thread with a wealth of information that directly contradicts everything you say.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> No idea why you continue to spread misinformation, especially in a thread with a wealth of information that directly contradicts everything you say.


I'm not spreading anything but good influence as I actively build x58 pcs as oppose to you stuck in your ways. Worry about your own hardware 4.2ghz was really low even in 2011 and honestly most of the 2008 i7 cpus could hit 4.1 or 4.2.

The w3670 is at least as good as the x5675 but usually sells for less than the x5675 and has a higher power limit of 130w vs 95w(x5675) which can trigger power limit situations on a ton of boards causing throttling to lower frequencies.
https://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-x5675.html?initiative_id=SB_20171210123606&site=glo&groupsort=1&SortType=price_asc&g=y&SearchText=x5675
https://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-w3670.html?site=glo&SearchText=w3670&SortType=price_asc&g=y&CatId=708042&initiative_id=SB_20171210123823&needQuery=n&isrefine=y

If we get into the w3680 and w3690 theyre designed to again run with higher multipliers and higher clock speeds and both better than the x5675, the x5690 is comparable to the w3690 but is more expensive.
https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20171210125506&SearchText=w3680
https://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-w3690.html?site=glo&SearchText=w3690&SortType=price_asc&g=y&CatId=708042&initiative_id=SB_20171210125210&needQuery=n&isrefine=y
https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20171210125254&SearchText=x5690


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I'm not running my CPU at the highest possible clock. That would require too much voltage and create too much heat.

The X5690 and W3690 are not comparable. The former is locked and the latter is unlocked.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> There's nothing wrong with my CPU or my overclock. I choose to not run it as fast as possible. The vast majority of people in this thread do the same. There's nothing wrong with my cooling solution. Not sure why you think attacking other members will get anyone to believe the things you say.


You're not the vast majority of people and I'm not the one attacking just sharing knowledge with everyone and specifically replying to you not members.

You do have a poor overclock especially for 24/7 use and claiming high voltage and heat essentially means you have poor cooling. With a nice w3670 you could be running 4.7ghz in no time.
Alternatively as you seem more like a consumer than enthusiast who's probably not going to benefit from those extra cores you could go for a nice x5667 it's got a decent multiplier, super cheap and can get those nice high overclocks even with lower end cooling.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, my issue is that I have to get both a better chip for the x58 rig AND get a replacement slave GPU for the main rig within the same $84 budget. The current slave GPU in my main rig has a failed fan bearing, and it tends to lock up and stop spinning.

Right now I've got 2 candidates for a CPU/GPU pair: One getting me an X5675 and a GT 635 OEM, and another getting a X5670 w/ a GTX 645 OEM.


----------



## StrokedBronco

Been along time since i posted here on this forum, but decent news so far . Was having bsod issues with a new sabertooth board and x5675. Think thats history now. Originally thought it was a motherboard issue or cpu. Had a friend play with it and he got it going but when i got it back it wouldnt find the os . He had the ssd on the marvel sata 3 and bios wasnt seeing the sata 3 port . So i moved it to the intel sata 2 ports went to bios and changed the boot priority and it could now see the ssd . But everything was set ide. Changed to ahci . Saved and booted right up . My question is if windows was installed in ide mode now changing it to ahci does it run trim on the ssd now ?

Also put a starting overclock on it . Blc at 160. Multiplier at 25 everything else auto. Upped vcore to 1.28 . Been running everything i thro at it so far now for 48 hours . Such a simple and sleezy 4.ghz oc


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Well, my issue is that I have to get both a better chip for the x58 rig AND get a replacement slave GPU for the main rig within the same $84 budget. The current slave GPU in my main rig has a failed fan bearing, and it tends to lock up and stop spinning.
> 
> Right now I've got 2 candidates for a CPU/GPU pair: One getting me an X5675 and a GT 635 OEM, and another getting a X5670 w/ a GTX 645 OEM.


My opinion on those x5670s is pretty obvious but do your own research.
I get that you're after a budget gpu but the 600 series is a bit meh I'd go for something with a zero rpm mode or use Keplerbios tweaker to hack in zero rpm since you've had fan issues.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> My opinion on those x5670s is pretty obvious but do your own research.
> I get that you're after a budget gpu but the 600 series is a bit meh I'd go for something with a zero rpm mode or use Keplerbios tweaker to hack in zero rpm since you've had fan issues.


The card having the issues in the main rig is Fermi-based, specifically GF106 (pretty much a cut down GTS 450). The 635 I've been looking at is Kepler based, albeit bottom of the barrel. This would bring it in line with the GTX 660 serving as the main video card in the main rig so I don't have 2 different architectures futzing around in the same machine. It tends to do strange things.

Edit: I would like to add that my ultimate goal with getting a new chip is to clock it higher than what I can get this X5650 without that much of a power/heat penalty. I cant get the X5650 above 4 without instability issues, and the W3670 that I already have doesn't do better.


----------



## RichKnecht

I was having the same issue with my 5650.I couldn't get it stable over 4GHz no matter what I tried. Bought a 5675 and now I have a stable 4.6 OC at 1.40625V


----------



## Cyrious

1.4 is about the highest I can go for voltage because my H50 starts getting overwhelmed at that point. Even right now at 4ghz I'm not sure its 100% stable because I just had BOINC silently crash on me about 10 minutes ago with no warning, and it generally only does that if the setup isnt 100%. The CPU is sending back valid results for the projects I've been running it on, so I dunno.

Edit: To further expand on my goal: It is to go higher than 4ghz on this platform stable, and pull a score >1000 points in Cinebench R15 while retaining full system stability. I'm close too, as my current setup doing a sprint to 4.4 got 995 out of it but was unstable as hell.

Edit 2: Had another BOINC silent crash about 20 minutes ago. Ugh, I do not want to have to re-do my overclock _again._


----------



## Schmuckley

Westmere-EP is/was a good, incredibly solid platform. Unfortunately, this is 2017.

While it was better than Thuban, it's in no way more powerful or affordable than a Ryzen setup.

My favorite x58 board is:

p6x58D-anything.

E, pro, extreme, WS, doesn't matter. Sabertoof is OK, too.

TBH, right now, x79 is where it's at if you can find a good board. Chips are cheap and powerful if you know the right ones to get.


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> While it was better than Thuban, it's in no way more powerful or affordable than a Ryzen setup.


Depending on the Ryzen, it can be both. In fact, I know people that are still opting for a X58 platform instead of going Ryzen. Things will definitely change with Ryzen II but your statement doesn't add up ...


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croky*
> 
> Depending on the Ryzen, it can be both. In fact, I know people that are still opting for a X58 platform instead of going Ryzen. Things will definitely change with Ryzen II but your statement doesn't add up ...


Agreed, my x5650 is benchmarking in at almost the same mulitcore score as a 1700 with two less cores and higher single core speeds. Could go even higher if I got a CPU with a higher or unlocked multiplier, but I'm plenty happy with where it is now. Got myself plenty of modern freatures working like real USB 3.0, +2gb/s speeds with a 950 Pro m.2, running VR, etc...


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Edit: I would like to add that my ultimate goal with getting a new chip is to clock it higher than what I can get this X5650 without that much of a power/heat penalty. I cant get the X5650 above 4 without instability issues, and the W3670 that I already have doesn't do better.


Try again using the higher 25x multiplier unless you managed to buy an end of life chip you won't do any better with an x5675


----------



## RichKnecht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> 1.4 is about the highest I can go for voltage because my H50 starts getting overwhelmed at that point. Even right now at 4ghz I'm not sure its 100% stable because I just had BOINC silently crash on me about 10 minutes ago with no warning, and it generally only does that if the setup isnt 100%. The CPU is sending back valid results for the projects I've been running it on, so I dunno.
> 
> Edit: To further expand on my goal: It is to go higher than 4ghz on this platform stable, and pull a score >1000 points in Cinebench R15 while retaining full system stability. I'm close too, as my current setup doing a sprint to 4.4 got 995 out of it but was unstable as hell.
> 
> Edit 2: Had another BOINC silent crash about 20 minutes ago. Ugh, I do not want to have to re-do my overclock _again._


I work on my PC all day editing photos in a few programs. Temps get a little warm at 72, but everything seems OK. My Cinebench score is 1059 and I did get it to 1090 when I OC'ed it to 4.72, but that required too much voltage (1.44) and generated too much heat to make it worthwhile. My next step is to ditch my H100i and do a custom EK loop.


----------



## shadowrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croky*
> 
> Depending on the Ryzen, it can be both. In fact, I know people that are still opting for a X58 platform instead of going Ryzen. Things will definitely change with Ryzen II but your statement doesn't add up ...


Agreed. DDR4 prices alone is holding a lot of us back from upgrading, let alone the price of a new mobo and cpu. A 32GB DDR4 kit alone costs more than what I paid with the X58 mobo, x5675 and 24gb ddr3 ram combined.

It may be 2017, but our Xeons are like 60-70's muscle cars, old but with the proper TLC, they can match new models at the drag strip.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Pricing for Ryzen CPUs and motherboards is more than reasonable. With Ryzen 2 announced to be coming out in March, I don't see the point in pulling the trigger now. Ryzen 2 should have higher clock speeds, though I'm not sure how much higher. If AMD is able to add another 500 megahertz to everything, they should claim even more market share.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Pricing for Ryzen CPUs and motherboards is more than reasonable. With Ryzen 2 announced to be coming out in March, I don't see the point in pulling the trigger now. Ryzen 2 should have higher clock speeds, though I'm not sure how much higher. If AMD is able to add another 500 megahertz to everything, they should claim even more market share.


I hope they do get at least 4.5GHz overclock on all cores and a bit higher single core score than they get with current gen. I will definitely get a Ryzen setup then.

I have my mind made up my next build will be a Ryzen. I bought my X58A-UD7 and i7 920 when they were first released back in 2009 I think it was. And all I done was upgrade to a X5660 and upgrade my graphics card a few times and install two SSD's. My first SSD was a 120GB when they first came out and then two or three years later I bought a 1TB and now I have no mechanical drives at all.

Hopefully my Ryzen build when i get one will last just as long as my X58.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't expect much improvement in single-core performance. Ryzen 2 is effectively a die shrink. Any mainstream platform assembled today should last at least five years without issue. I wouldn't expect a Coffee Lake platform to really be outdated for maybe a decade. Sandy Bridge systems are still viable, but the platform itself is missing a lot of modern features. The only reason to upgrade from Nehalem or Sandy Bridge is for a more modern platform.

Hopefully by the time Ryzen 2 hits the market we will hear more about Cannonlake or whatever is next for Intel's mainstream platform.


----------



## biZuil

Just when i thought i was gonna move off this platform, my x299 mobo seems to not read ram at all. So i guess its me and my trusty xeon again for a while. Kinda sucks though. This is alot of money down the drain T_T long live x58


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I would assume an X299 motherboard would be under warranty. Have it replaced.


----------



## theister

what are you missing @ x58? top boards are giving nice usb 3.0 performance and full sata iii speed (the ones with marvell 9182 not 9128) or you can upgrade this stuff with a cheap add-on card.

even non legacy boot nvme ssds are usable as bootdrive with duet.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The Sabertooth has the 9128 controller. I don't want to buy add-in cards for full SATA III speeds or a USB 3.0 front panel header. Those are things I wouldn't carry over to my next build so it's basically throwing money away for a temporary gain. If I was interested in doing that, I would have swapped out my RAM for a 3x4GB kit a while ago to relieve some of the stress on the IMC.


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I would assume an X299 motherboard would be under warranty. Have it replaced.


I live in a place where the shipping cost alone would cost me about the same as a new board. Ive gotta take hardware failures in stride :B


----------



## chessmyantidrug

That's rough. A lot of times shipping costs is a deal breaker for me. I always try to get something with free shipping, unless it's a computer case.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biZuil*
> 
> I live in a place where the shipping cost alone would cost me about the same as a new board. Ive gotta take hardware failures in stride :B


Are you sure it's not just that specific kit of RAM? When I first built my X99 machine it did not like the kit I first purchased, even the MemOK button didn't work which essentially tries to just find any stable limit to get the RAM going. They just weren't compatible at the time. It's strange, but it is what it is, and since X299 is about as new as X99 was when I first got my board, I would lean towards memory compatibility.

Out of curiosity, which Board and RAM are you trying to use together?


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Are you sure it's not just that specific kit of RAM? When I first built my X99 machine it did not like the kit I first purchased, even the MemOK button didn't work which essentially tries to just find any stable limit to get the RAM going. They just weren't compatible at the time. It's strange, but it is what it is, and since X299 is about as new as X99 was when I first got my board, I would lean towards memory compatibility.
> 
> Out of curiosity, which Board and RAM are you trying to use together?


Its the gigabyte aorus gaming 3, and a kit of mushkin enhanced redline 2666


----------



## Cyrious

Still getting BOINC silent crashes when doing [email protected] workunits. Its looking like I have to go and redo my damn overclock again.


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> what are you missing @ x58? top boards are giving nice usb 3.0 performance and full sata iii speed (the ones with marvell 9182 not 9128) or you can upgrade this stuff with a cheap add-on card.
> 
> even non legacy boot nvme ssds are usable as bootdrive with duet.


Well on my board the "True USB 3.0" doesn't really run full spec, and the SATA 3 ports are limited to ~500Mb/s, effectively making it slower than SATA 2 for RAID 0 SATA SSDs that can do anything over 250Mb/s each, but of course that can be fixed with expansion cards. But alas, after my GPU, Ceton Infinitv, USB 3.0 card, Asus Hyper M.2 Quad x16 card, and Sata 3 card, the only slot I have left is the standard PCI slot on my board, which is actually covered by my GPU. Plus there is the issue of PCIe 2.0 spec slots limiting things like my 950 Pro NVMe to ~1.8Gb/s or just over 2Gb/s with the PCIe bus overclocked. But for somthing that's almost 10 years old, it's really not that far behind all things considered.


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oleh*
> 
> SATA 3 ports are limited to ~500Mb/s


Weird ... The Marvell 9128 controller is capable of 6Gb/s (750MB/s). If what you say it's true, then either your limiting factor is elsewhere or you don't have it properly configured (AHCI mode ?) . Other option is, your mobo has some known issue I don't know about but, after a quick search, I can't find anything related to it. Did you confirm this as a fact = reproduced elsewhere ?


----------



## theister

...
stata iii is capable of 600 mb/s in theorey, with header stuff etc the best sata iii ssds are limited to 550 mb/s.

marvel 9128 is a crap controller

1. it is only 1 pcie lane, so it is limited to 500 mb/s
2. as mentioned the controller is crap, you will see max 330 - 400 with some kind of bad random read/writes which are important for OS performance. And that is with best/latest firmware / option rom.

only the 9182 as onboard solution is giving very good sata iii performance (its 2 pcie lanes) that is near or as good as genuie sata iii


----------



## xenkw0n

Most people avoid the 9128 controllers like the plague because they're not only much slower than their specs claim, but they even have some weird stability issues depending on your setup. The 9182 controller however is very nice, but only on a handful of 2nd generation top of the line boards.


----------



## theister

build in Gigabyte X58A OC, Gigabyte G1.Assassin, Gigabyte G1.Sniper, Gigabyte G1.Guerrilla and Asus Rampage III Black Edition


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> ...
> stata iii is capable of 600 mb/s in theorey, with header stuff etc the best sata iii ssds are limited to 550 mb/s.
> 
> marvel 9128 is a crap controller
> 
> 1. it is only 1 pcie lane, so it is limited to 500 mb/s
> 2. as mentioned the controller is crap, you will see max 330 - 400 with some kind of bad random read/writes which are important for OS performance. And that is with best/latest firmware / option rom.
> 
> only the 9182 as onboard solution is giving very good sata iii performance (its 2 pcie lanes) that is near or as good as genuie sata iii


Oh ! Now I know the (in)famous marvel 9128 ? I hear you ...


----------



## GENXLR

Fyi, the 9128 got a firmware update that fixed those bs stability issues, it's included in the custom Rampage III Extreme bios, been using it for my machine for 2 years without a single issue related to it yet.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I have literally never had a problem with my Marvell controller. Granted I didn't start using it until I installed my 850 Pro, but I haven't had a problem since installing it.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> build in Gigabyte X58A OC, Gigabyte G1.Assassin, Gigabyte G1.Sniper, Gigabyte G1.Guerrilla and Asus Rampage III Black Edition


Yea, they were all 300$+ 2nd gen motherboards. I wouldn't mind getting my hands on any of those boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Fyi, the 9128 got a firmware update that fixed those bs stability issues, it's included in the custom Rampage III Extreme bios, been using it for my machine for 2 years without a single issue related to it yet.


Good to know, can you install the firmware update specifically on any of the boards that use the controller? It still would be a glorified SATA II port in my eyes but if the stability issues were resolved... well then my media server would be very happy.


----------



## StrokedBronco

I GOT A G1 SNIPER X58 IM NOT USING AT THE MOMENT, IT LAST RAN a I7-950, its never seen a 6 core cpu and not sure what bios it has. Thought about trying a xeon in it, got my xeon 5675 in a sabertooth x58 ands its marvell is 9128 and sucks i believe the g1 sniper has the 9182 controller

Edit : the possible issue with any of the g1 boards is they have the bigfoot killer 2100 nic built onboard and not sure there are any good supporting drivers and not sure i can find the original mobo installation cd


----------



## GENXLR

not sure, possibly?

firmware's are here

http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=353&func=select&id=347&lang=en


----------



## dg6464

Hey Guys, sorry for the duplicate post on the X5660-X58 thread... thought both were viable spots for an answer.

I bought my Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 (Rev. 1.0, BIOS F13s) in like 2008... it's done me well to say the least.

Recently, I upgraded to a Xeon W3580 (not realizing the X5660 should work), which has also served me well, using the original 12GB of RAM that I put into the system.

Running this thing as a Plex server with transcoding on the fly... so looking to add a little more power for cheap.

I purchased a Xeon X5660 from eBay for like $40.00... hoping this thing will work on the latest F13s BIOS and that I can do some overclocking.

One question I have is regarding RAM... has anyone used ECC RAM in an X58 Board alongside an X5660 processor?
Has anyone gone beyond the 24GB limit of RAM in these boards when using an X5660 processor... and ECC RAM?

Any guidance would be helpful.

I've got the W3580 and a Core i7 920 lying around, just found an EVGA X58 board locally on kijiji for $40.00 as well... so if I can get some cheap ECC server RAM at 24GB or more on eBay and build another simple machine with the other EVGA board and one of these processors (and the RAM I pull out if I can use ECC RAM), that would be awesome.

Thanks in advance!

Best Regards,

dg6464


----------



## EMUracing

I use 24gb non registered ecc on my x58 with x5675. I don't think it would be any different for the x5660.

Ecc memory is a much cheaper alternative for x58 with Xeons.


----------



## Slayer3032

ECC Unbuffered memory is great, I scored 3x2gb Samsung 1333mhz for $18 shipped. If you're doing a budget 1366 build it's really the way to go, I think most of the Mac Pro ram is Unbuffered too so if you spend a little more you could probably get some sick looking black ram lol.

There's a few reports of ECC registered working here and there but unless the ram is literally pennies or free I wouldn't gamble on it.


----------



## croky

I'll quote myself regarding your question:
Quote:


> In this page, you find someone that successfully installed RDIMM's. They're 2Rx8
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/631990-will-ecc-server-memory-work-in-my-x58-motherboard-asus-p6t/#comment-8224657
> 
> This is the memory in question
> http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/hyperx_us/partsinfo.asp?root=&ktcpartno=KTD-PE3138/4G
> 
> Ok, next. This guy tried two different modules. 2Rx4 didn't work but 2Rx8 did work.
> https://hardforum.com/threads/getting-the-most-out-of-my-x58.1833799/
> 
> Last but not least. I like to refer to this page as it tries to explain the intricacies of BIOS, chipset and RAM. Oh and he also tried 2Rx4 modules and it didn't work.
> http://www.win-raid.com/t1872f16-It-s-possible-get-Registered-ECC-support-on-Intel-X-with-Xeon.html


Bottom line, unbuffered ECC like the mac's use, all should work. Registered ram, 1Rx8 and 2Rx8 modules should work as well. 1Rx4 and 2Rx4 registered modules are the less compatible and should be avoided.

And please, share your experience and data with the rest of us if/when you install them. Don't do like some people that just don't share their experience for whatever purpose they think of. That's just plain stupid ...


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMUracing*
> 
> I use 24gb non registered ecc on my x58 with x5675. I don't think it would be any different for the x5660.
> 
> Ecc memory is a much cheaper alternative for x58 with Xeons.


I've had a good experience with hynix ddr3l ecc it will do 1866mhz


----------



## lefizz

Hi,

I have been hanging around here for a few days. I recently won an Asus P6T deluxe 2 for a very good price on eBay (20 euros)
The socket has a few bent pins but I'm reasonably confident I can fix them. CPU wise I've got a X5675 on the way and a X5540 (in case the Bios needs flashing).

Memory wise though I'm stumped, I'm reading about all the cheap memory you can get for this platform but seriously i cant find any. On aliexpress even going by the latest comments by I can't even find any Rx8 ECC registered modules. How much should i expect to pay for 24GB for this platform?

I'm also caught between an EVO 212 cooler and some of the tasty 6 heatpipe coolers you can get on aliexpress for about 20 euros. Will the evo be a limiting factor for overclocking?

Anyway, any comments would be very gratefully recieved.


----------



## Oleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croky*
> 
> Weird ... The Marvell 9128 controller is capable of 6Gb/s (750MB/s). If what you say it's true, then either your limiting factor is elsewhere or you don't have it properly configured (AHCI mode ?) . Other option is, your mobo has some known issue I don't know about but, after a quick search, I can't find anything related to it. Did you confirm this as a fact = reproduced elsewhere ?


I tried it in AHCI mode. I only realized after I got a different RAID card and the raid utility it came with had the max bandwidth listed as 500Mb/s for the SATA 3 controller, which explained why I was getting a max realworld of ~450Mb/s with both a single SATA 3 SSD and even when I throw 2 in RAID 0 despite the fact that they can run close to ~550Mb/s each.


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> I've had a good experience with hynix ddr3l ecc it will do 1866mhz


Most probably, that would be the same used in the Mac Pro's. ECC UDIMM's.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croky*
> 
> Most probably, that would be the same used in the Mac Pro's. ECC UDIMM's.


I got em cheap off an eBay auction I think they were hp
I don't have them anymore they went to Finland when I sold the bundle. I


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lefizz*
> 
> Hi,
> Memory wise though I'm stumped, I'm reading about all the cheap memory you can get for this platform but seriously i cant find any. On aliexpress even going by the latest comments by I can't even find any Rx8 ECC registered modules. How much should i expect to pay for 24GB for this platform?


This ram most probably would work but it's Rx4. Therefore, there is a certain gamble because Rx8 seem to be the more compatible:

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Samsung-4GB-1X-4GB-1RX4-PC3-10600R-DDR3-1333Mhz-ECC-Registered-Server-Memory-/322901500678?rmvSB=true

Nevertheless, this whole issue is just a big headache ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lefizz*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm also caught between an EVO 212 cooler and some of the tasty 6 heatpipe coolers you can get on aliexpress for about 20 euros. Will the evo be a limiting factor for overclocking?


I do have an EVO 212 and I must say I'm very happy with. One of my X58 setup is using it (push/pull) with a E5640 @ 4Ghz and temps are around 64º C at full load. Btw, what you call limiting factor is very relative. It's a limiting factor if you want to go 5Ghz. You'll need water cooling. If you're aiming at 4.4Ghz - 4.5Ghz, I'll give the EVO a try. The chinese knockoffs might get you to around 4Ghz at decent temps but, sigh, it's a damn lottery, if you know what I mean. And for the price, I'd go the extra mile and get an EVO 212.


----------



## malzergski

Hello, I'm back.
So, I got a refund for the sabertooth x58, which I can keep, maybe some day I could make it working...
I'm going to get a gigabyte ga-x58a-ud3r instead. I'd like to know if I need a modded bios for my X5670?
Thank you


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malzergski*
> 
> Hello, I'm back.
> So, I got a refund for the sabertooth x58, which I can keep, maybe some day I could make it working...
> I'm going to get a gigabyte ga-x58a-ud3r instead. I'd like to know if I need a modded bios for my X5670?
> Thank you


Rev 1.0 may need an update for full compatibility but should boot without issues. Rev 2.0 shouldn't need an update. Both support the 32nm i7s and W series xeons.

Rev 1.0, Rev 2.0


----------



## malzergski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Rev 1.0 may need an update for full compatibility but should boot without issues. Rev 2.0 shouldn't need an update. Both support the 32nm i7s and W series xeons.
> 
> Rev 1.0, Rev 2.0


I forgot to mention it's a rev 2.0.
I wanted to be sure since the X56XX CPUs are not in the list. Thank you for the answer.


----------



## lefizz

I am aiming at 4-4.4 ghz that would be enough for gaming and other stuff i do. I live in Spain and would rather not have a nuclear power plant in my room in the summer.

I'm sure youre right about the EVO, they are very decent and currently only a few euros more than the chinese stuff.


----------



## croky

I know what you mean about summer. I live "next door", down by the Tagus river









I bought mine already used. It was in excellent shape with all the parts but without the thermal paste. Over here they are sold by around 20 euros plus shipping. But anyway, you probably get better deals over there.


----------



## StrokedBronco

Are the asus P6X58D-E decent ? There is one for sale at 100$ on my local craigslist that says very clean and works perfect .


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> I've had a good experience with hynix ddr3l ecc it will do 1866mhz


My ECC is 1333 Samsung. I run around 1800 9,10,9,24 1t. I was really surprised by its overclocking. I bought it used on Amazon for $40 shipped for 24gb.


----------



## jedics

Hi all, I've spent a number of hours skipping through this huge thread after discovering my UD5 Extreme could take the xeon and 36xx chips. I only wish I had learnt about them a few years ago!

I was hoping someone could give me some advise, I play a game called pubg and its terribly optimised and my i7 920 @ 4ghz with a gtx 970 still struggle with it. Although the developers claim support for more than 8 threads Iv'e seen little evidence for it and it seems for the moment clock speed is still king for this game. So I don't expect to see huge gains unless I can get a chip to hit around 4.4 ghz.

Would I be right in thinking that the later released chips like the 5690 and 3690 will have the better chance of getting higher overclocks and seeing the 3690 has an unlocked multiplier it will have the most flexibility giving the best chance of getting there?

Or is it just intel marketing and and all the 36xx have the same silicone lottery odds of winning?

Assuming I do win the lottery, would the chip be powerful enough to drive a 1080 ti when / if I upgraded to one?

Oh and I have a megahalem cpu cooler in push pull which cools quite well!

cheers


----------



## StrokedBronco

Best bang for the money and chances for a decent high oc is probably the x5675 chips , they were some of the last 1366 cpu's manufactured . Seems most can get them to 4.4 fairly ez and 4.6 is not uncommon given a decent mobo to work with but like you im just starting to oc these xeons . Im on a sabbertooth x58 .


----------



## crazyfrog1

Higher clocked chips are generally binned better but yeah the way this works is that higher multipliers lead to higher overclocks, 4.7ghz from a x5450 just wont happen as you have to go well over 200mhz to get those clocks. I'd say the best cpu before the w3680/w3690 is obviously the w3670 but you dont necessarily need an unlocked chip to max out these cpus. Best practice is to use a balance of multiplier and bclk overclocking as was done with the 980x if you go back and read reviews.

Intels 32nm fab was really good in the second gen x58 chips and sandy bridge so I wouldnt worry about silicon lottery stuff with these chips as all the w3670 chips ive had have been within 200mhz of each other.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrokedBronco*
> 
> Best bang for the money and chances for a decent high oc is probably the x5675 chips , they were some of the last 1366 cpu's manufactured . Seems most can get them to 4.4 fairly ez and 4.6 is not uncommon given a decent mobo to work with but like you im just starting to oc these xeons . Im on a sabbertooth x58 .


w3670, w3680, w3690 are workstation chips as oppose to server chips so its more likely they havent been ran hard all there lives and powered off occasionally. All the w3670 chips I've had have been stable at 4.6 or 4.7ghz, the most awkward gigabyte board I've had wanted to use single core turbos so I ended up at only 4.5ghz on that one.

x5675 are intended for dual processor servers and are will generally have a harder life before you get them so that higher 4.7/4.8 overclock could be worn out of the chip.


----------



## RichKnecht

i would say go for a x5675. You can get them on eBay for less than $50 shipped. I went from an i920 @ 4ghz to a 5650 (now sitting in my desk drawer next to my old 920) to a 5675. The 5675 was super easy to hit 4.4 rock stable. With some tweaking here and there, I am now at a 24/7 stable 4.62 ghz @ 1.40625v. I'm using a asus p6t deluxe v2 btw. Just make sure you have some decent cooling.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Has anyone tried the ryzen blender file on these chips? it really surprised me how much faster my 8700k is over my crap x5650. Blender is also a nice utility for testing stability on newer chips anyway


----------



## biZuil

I reluctantly bought more ram for my x299 system and it finally booted and all is good. Now i can start my comparison with my X58 system. Now im no expert, all i tested was firestrike, timespy, passmark, crystal disk, handbrake, sony vegas, 4k videos in MPC-HC, cemu emulator, oh and cinebench :b

I'd have had Aida64 aswell, but it just doesnt report any results on my x299 system. I'll compile my result (i guess bar graphs) in a few days and share it with ya'll. Hopefully it'll help you guys who where looking at upgrading.


----------



## jedics

Wow that was a quick response, well if there is no difference between a 3670 to a 3690 except the ghz rating intel has stamped on the front then I guess I will just shop by price


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedics*
> 
> Wow that was a quick response, well if there is no difference between a 3670 to a 3690 except the ghz rating intel has stamped on the front then I guess I will just shop by price


There is a difference, the w3670 is not multiplier unlocked. Only BCLK unlocked
The w3680 and 90 are multiplier and BCLK unlocked


----------



## PolluxCastor

Moving to 6 core i5, but damn is Westmere still impressive, if you are on GTX 1070 or lower GPU's for gaming, x58 still destroys gaming especially for the money.

My Fury and E5640 below. BF3 has capped frames since GPU is way overkill.


----------



## PolluxCastor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrokedBronco*
> 
> Are the asus P6X58D-E decent ? There is one for sale at 100$ on my local craigslist that says very clean and works perfect .


Absolute beast for high OC's on Westmere chips.

4.510ghz stable on P6X58D-E

https://valid.x86.fr/ilqntu
https://valid.x86.fr/bench/ilqntu/1


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedics*
> 
> Wow that was a quick response, well if there is no difference between a 3670 to a 3690 except the ghz rating intel has stamped on the front then I guess I will just shop by price


Don't get a W3670 if you were looking at those chips for the unlocked multiplier. My brother is on a X5670 and GTX 970 but gets 80-90+ fps in PUBG so you might have another issue. You never actually said what type of performance you were getting in the game so I'm subjectively thinking you're talking about <60 fps.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jedics*
> 
> Wow that was a quick response, well if there is no difference between a 3670 to a 3690 except the ghz rating intel has stamped on the front then I guess I will just shop by price


Never said w3670 was unlocked but the 25x multiplier should be ideal for overclocking same as a i7 970 though some boards are a bit weird about how they handle the turbo multipliers, if you go back and read reviews the later i7 970 chips were binned significantly better than the 980x chips and were able to get better overclocks.
The w3680 and w3690 chips with the unlocked multipliers should handle overclocking better on those boards that are weird handling turbo multipliers.

Some people on here are so ignorant about the W series chips when they haven't even owned them and when I search for w series chips they're cheaper in my country and on international shipping with aliexpress.
If you research x58 builds there's a decent amount of people running these in Russia, China and non English European counties they tend to use w series xeons more than d series.


----------



## biZuil

Alot of talk about the upper limits of an oc from different xeon lines here. To pitch in, ive had brief contact with a w3680 a friend purchased. I did some overclocking tests for him on my UD3r rev 2. I ran into a limit at around 4.6 just like my x5650 and x5675. Voltage at around 1.45 on the w3680, vs 1.456 on the x5650 and 1.42 x5675. No matter what all 3 of these chips had a struggle finishing cinebench at 4.7 no matter the voltage. I believe these xeons all have around the same ceiling unless you get a golden chip. My general advice is, first buy whats cheapest, second buy according to what bclk your motherboard can do. Mobo only hits 180 bclk? Go for x5675, 80,90 or w3670, 80, 90. Bclk does 200+ go for any hexacore xeon in the X or W series, they'll all max out around the same :b


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> Never said w3670 was unlocked but the 25x multiplier should be ideal for overclocking same as a i7 970 though some boards are a bit weird about how they handle the turbo multipliers, if you go back and read reviews the later i7 970 chips were binned significantly better than the 980x chips and were able to get better overclocks.
> The w3680 and w3690 chips with the unlocked multipliers should handle overclocking better on those boards that are weird handling turbo multipliers.
> 
> Some people on here are so ignorant about the W series chips when they haven't even owned them and when I search for w series chips they're cheaper in my country and on international shipping with aliexpress.
> If you research x58 builds there's a decent amount of people running these in Russia, China and non English European counties they tend to use w series xeons more than d series.


The W series is single CPU only so no surprise it's common in poorer countries.Many people in the server/ workstation market, where by the book IT management is expected, don't know W3690/3680 are unlocked and you can find a deal there.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> The W series is single CPU only so no surprise it's common in poorer countries.Many people in the server/ workstation market, where by the book IT management is expected, don't know W3690/3680 are unlocked and you can find a deal there.


Don't get into calling Europe or China or Russia poorer countries China's economy has been larger than the US for years and most of these cpus are salvaged in China before being distributed elsewhere.


----------



## Duality92

So what kind of overclock should I expect out of my W3680? I'm currently running 200X20 and haven't pushed it at all. It's on a Rampage III Gene.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Depends on the voltage required, but you should be able to get 4.5+ GHz. As long as your cooling is adequate, you shouldn't have a problem pushing 4.6 GHz to 4.8 GHz. You don't need to overclock via base clock since you have an unlocked multiplier. I would actually recommend lowering the base clock since higher base clocks require more voltage and create more heat.


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> The W series is single CPU only so no surprise it's common in poorer countries.


Lol ! Sometimes, I wonder how exactly people come up with the most, let's say, extravagant and simplistic conclusions when in reality things are much more complex and having many reasons ...

The evidence proposed, that some countries have more W series than others is anecdotal. I live in a non English speaking European country and there are tons of X and E series but W series are very hard to find. There you have it ...


----------



## bill1024

I have 5 x58 boards and I find that E, X and W series all overclock about the same % over base clock on my boards.
In fact the E CPUs seem to OC very well. And they are dirt cheap, at least the last couple were.


----------



## xenkw0n

I have a W3680, X5675, X5670 and X5650, they all reach similar OC's. The W3680 is my preferred choice because of unlocked multiplier AND no 10x memory multiplier limit. I am able to run at 150bclk with 1800mhz memory and 4.2ghz OC at 1.3v on my W3680 and that is literally impossible to do with an X-series CPU since the fastest you could get the memory with 150BCLK is 1500mhz. It's also why if you want to push the upper limits of memory OC's then getting a W3680 or W3690 is the best way to go.

For 2000mhz memory or 200bclk overclocks then the X-series processors will work brilliantly as well. It depends on what you want to do and what your budget is. The dirtiest of dirty would be a E-series 6 core but they are capped at like 19 multiplier so you need more than even 200bclk to reach 4.0ghz on them.


----------



## Duality92

I have 3*4 corsair dominator Platinum 1866/9 1.5v,if I out 1.65-1.8v dram could I achieve something like 2000?, 2400?


----------



## Retrorockit

I just had a little bit of luck today with my cooling setup. It's a Dell T3500 workstation so it won't apply to most of you. i attached a TR Macho 120 to my W3690 CPU. But it was much taller than the 120MM fans the system came with. I had bodged in a AFC1512DG 150X50MM Delta fan. I buy these fans used from Dell Precision 490 workstations. They come in a plastic frame which I've always thrown away. I ordered a couple more since I was using my last one.The T3500 has the HDD tray over the CPU which is why the shorter fan and heatsink setup. I already moved the HDD to the 2nd floppy bay, and removed the tray. Imagine my surprise when the much older fan housing slid right into the T3500 case brackets. The big fan is right next to the big cooler. Fan and cooler from MB to case cover, and up against the bottom too. So it's ducted in on 3 sides already. I just ordered the 490 expansion slot fan assy that attaches to this. It looks like it will fit too. I went from 2x 150cfm 120X38 .9A. fans to a 259cfm 1.8A. CPU fan plus whatever 92mmx32-38mm fan they send for the other one. I have those up to 1.8A. also. I'm used to having to modify and fabricate things for my Dell projects. This is just bolting right in. The slot fan housing has grooves in it to hold long OEM GPUs like the Dell HD8990 (OEM 6990) I'm going to Trifire with an HD6970 I have. So that monster will be supported at both ends by the metal backplate. I'd rather be lucky than good that's all I can say. I have an Arctic Twin Turbo HD6990 GPU cooler, but that will be for later. It will be fan facing fan with the PSU. It will probaly need some Buick style portholes to let some air in there.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I have 3*4 corsair dominator Platinum 1866/9 1.5v,if I out 1.65-1.8v dram could I achieve something like 2000?, 2400?


It depends on the RAM ICs, CPU, and motherboard. 2000 should be doable with 1.65v or less for most, 2400 might not be possible due to baseclock limits. You also might hit uncore limits if running it higher than x1.5 RAM.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't think I've seen anyone with RAM speeds over 2100 MHz on this platform. This platform favors tighter timings anyway.


----------



## biZuil

Fry your uncore before you reach 2100mhz hehe

1900mhz with cl9 however, much more doable :b


----------



## Duality92

Aiming for something like 2000/7-8-7-?


----------



## jedics

Ahh ok thanks, 3680 it is then...


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Aiming for something like 2000/7-8-7-?


It's probably going to be nearly impossible to get those timings at 2000 MHz. Most kits will probably struggle to achieve CAS 8 at 2000 MHz. CAS 9 is much more reasonable.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> It's probably going to be nearly impossible to get those timings at 2000 MHz. Most kits will probably struggle to achieve CAS 8 at 2000 MHz. CAS 9 is much more reasonable.


Can these IMC's take voltage like haswell and such? like up to 1.8v?


----------



## xenkw0n

Are you saying Haswell can take 1.8v on DRAM voltage, 24/7? Or are you talking QPI/Uncore?

DRAM Voltage even up to 1.65v on X58 is completely fine, I've never gone further myself but there might be some people who can shed light on DRAM voltage limits for a 24/7 overclock... That is if you're talking about a 24/7 overclock or just doing extreme runs?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Are you saying Haswell can take 1.8v on DRAM voltage, 24/7? Or are you talking QPI/Uncore?
> 
> DRAM Voltage even up to 1.65v on X58 is completely fine, I've never gone further myself but there might be some people who can shed light on DRAM voltage limits for a 24/7 overclock... That is if you're talking about a 24/7 overclock or just doing extreme runs?


yup, haswell can take 1.8v easy. I ran 2800/9 memory in 4*4 for about a year lol


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't know how much DRAM voltage affects the IMC. I've never tried anything above 1.65V. I have heard of DDR3 DIMMs being able to handle up to 1.8V.


----------



## xenkw0n

That's wild... The RAM itself should be able to handle 1.8v fine.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't know how much DRAM voltage affects the IMC. I've never tried anything above 1.65V. I have heard of DDR3 DIMMs being able to handle up to 1.8V.


Good IC's can handle up to 1.8v easily. I needed 1.92v for 2666/7, but I didn't really run it much and prefered the lower voltage (1.8V setup).


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I just know that DRAM voltage had to be within 0.5V of VTT and people said not to exceed 1.35V on QPI/VTT because that's the quickest way to kill these processors. That gave a ceiling of 1.85V. I briefly attempted 1.75V when overclocking my RAM and trying to achieve stability at 2000 MHz with 8-9-8-24 timings. Never could so I gave up and went back down to 1600 6-7-6-18.


----------



## EMUracing

I've run memory up to about 1.85vdimm with 1.35vtt. I settled around 1.74vdimm, with 1.31vtt after seeing the memory not gaining much from 1.74+ vdimm.

Memory temps stay around 43-44c with 1.74v at load. With 1.85v, they were around 48-48c.


----------



## Cyrious

Hmmm, choices choices. 1x 5675, or 2x 5660s?

The thinking is: The x5675 is the newer tech so in theory it should clock higher, but the latter option gives me 2 chips to bin and thus SHOULD somewhat improve the odds of me getting a good clocking chip.


----------



## lefizz

On aliexpress the 5650 is 32 and the 5675 39 pounds that is , where are you seeing them twice the the price of each other?


----------



## Cyrious

Ebay, there's a 5675 up for $45 OBO and an auction for a matched pair of 5660s starting at $20, or $53 shipped for buy-it-now.


----------



## lefizz

Oh ok, fair enough. Can't find any deals like that here


----------



## biZuil

Im always of the mind, 2 is better than 1. That way if you dont win any lottery, you can just pump the chip with voltage until it clocks how you want and wont have to worry about lifespan, because you'll have another one :b


----------



## Cryblood

So i got a x5675 and a Rampage 3 Black Edition off Ebay for 300$ recently, OC'd the **** out of it with a massive 50%+ OC (4.65Ghz) after replacing the dead cmos battery and put two in two 1070's, and 3x8GB DDR3 Running at CL9 2225, thats 24GB in only 3 sticks!

the performance of this platform is unreal when pushed to the max like this, its ivy bridge comparable, getting some benchmarks done now.


----------



## GENXLR

honestly my x5670 at just 4ghz holds it's ground against stock clock haswell chips(midrange i7's not extreme's) and has kept up in any game, people tell me x58 was a joke of a platform that lasted only a couple years... this platform has managed 10 years of insane performance.


----------



## Cryblood

waiting till 2020 for that upgrade it looks like







http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/6294174


----------



## RichKnecht

Been a little bit with the x5675 and I have what seems to be a rock solid 24/7 4.6GHz OC. It did 4.72 for a bit, but that took way too much voltage for me to feel comphy with. Here's a pic of the OC results:


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichKnecht*
> 
> Been a little bit with the x5675 and I have what seems to be a rock solid 24/7 4.6GHz OC. It did 4.72 for a bit, but that took way too much voltage for me to feel comphy with. Here's a pic of the OC results:


What were your temps and under what cooler?


----------



## RichKnecht

Temps are at ~68C @ 100% load with ambient of 19C. Idle temps are 29C. Cooler is an EK L240 with a second 240PE radiator.


----------



## Cyrious

Huh. Probably wont be able to get that much out of my H50. 1.4v generally produces temperatures in the mid 80s with the H50.

I mean, I could try some of the other fans I have in my inventory but I doubt anything I've got outside the high speed 38mm thick fans would improve my situation.


----------



## RichKnecht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Huh. Probably wont be able to get that much out of my H50. 1.4v generally produces temperatures in the mid 80s with the H50.
> 
> I mean, I could try some of the other fans I have in my inventory but I doubt anything I've got outside the high speed 38mm thick fans would improve my situation.


I tried making a H100i V2 work and it wasn't bad (mid 70s under load) but Corsair link went blank one day and I tried everything to fix it, but nothing worked. Yanked the 100i out, returned it, and bought the EK kit for $100 more. Just added the second radiator yesterday. So far, I think I made the right decision. Plus, if/when I upgrade to X299, I'll hav emy cooler in place.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichKnecht*
> 
> I tried making a H100i V2 work and it wasn't bad (mid 70s under load) but Corsair link went blank one day and I tried everything to fix it, but nothing worked. Yanked the 100i out, returned it, and bought the EK kit for $100 more. Just added the second radiator yesterday. So far, I think I made the right decision. Plus, if/when I upgrade to X299, I'll hav emy cooler in place.


Sadly that is far outside of my budget. A loop + a case suited to supporting it will run me a solid $300+. I figure if I'm going to blow that much, I'd rather put that towards the main rig.


----------



## RichKnecht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Sadly that is far outside of my budget. A loop + a case suited to supporting it will run me a solid $300+. I figure if I'm going to blow that much, I'd rather put that towards the main rig.


Well, believe it or not, this is my main/only rig. I use it 8-10 hours a day editing photos pretty much non stop. I'm amazed that with a simple processor swap, that it really gets the job done. Maybe one day I will upgrade, but I'd rather spend the money on camera gear.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichKnecht*
> 
> Well, believe it or not, this is my main/only rig. I use it 8-10 hours a day editing photos pretty much non stop. I'm amazed that with a simple processor swap, that it really gets the job done. Maybe one day I will upgrade, but I'd rather spend the money on camera gear.


Ah ok. Yeah, this x58 rig of mine is mainly a BOINC box/spare rig in the event something happens to the x79 rig and I need a quick replacement. The loss of 2 cores and about 15-20% MT performance will hurt yes, but it will be countered by the fact I'd have superior ST performance, access to more ram, and more PCI-E slots available for use.


----------



## Slayer3032

I get really awesome temps with my NH-D14, I would recommend the NH-D15 to anyone. I got 7 years out of my Noctua fans, picked up a couple NF-P14R's to replace the NF-P12S and NF-P14R that came with my NH-D14.

Temps are always great and other than my core 6 who doesn't seem to cool correctly during benchmarks I rarely see any core temps over 50c at 4.4ghz in anything other than benchmarks. My cpu seems to have pretty inconsistent core temps so I see everything from 15-30c during idle to light usage.


----------



## GENXLR

using a Ven-X with 2 delta AFB1212SH-PWM's strappedto it, temps are friggin awesome, 61C load at 1400RPM full load 4ghz x5670


----------



## StrokedBronco

Kana please add me

https://valid.x86.fr/1rv619


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrokedBronco*
> 
> Kana please add me
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/1rv619


No prob, but at this point just add the code to your signature from the very first post. Something is up with the link you posted as well.


----------



## DooM3

4ghz easy https://valid.x86.fr/2i8e7l

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZkFuX9hMaI


----------



## thehunter466

Kana,can you add me too,please?

https://valid.x86.fr/k3s8p3


----------



## nicke85

I work on W3690 for almost 2 years on 4133Mhz 1.232V
This is to add.
https://valid.x86.fr/t9jywz


----------



## Ground15

I've bought an MSI x58 Pro-E about half a year back, together with an e5649. My 24/7 OC is 4.3 GHz (227*19; http://valid.x86.fr/gdt8ki), but I guess the more interesting clockspeed is the highest OC I can still boot; 249x19 = 4.738 GHz http://valid.x86.fr/npaaqr
(I've had 250 cinebench stable, but I think I've degraded the cpu while doing that)

Besides that, I also have a handful of e5640s (I got 10 of them for 17.50€), and the best one of them can boot 5.0 GHz (250x20) at 1.59V. https://valid.x86.fr/5q1gw5

I think by now its temps, GPU and motherboard that are holding me back (temps are sitting in the 80s, the GPU stops working at 118 PCIe and I would need about 120+ for more bclk, and the motherboard is just a 5 phase that gets very hot even with air blowing at the heatsinks.)


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicke85*
> 
> I work on W3690 for almost 2 years on 4133Mhz 1.232V
> This is to add.
> https://valid.x86.fr/t9jywz


Another r3gene user







I'm doing 200*20 and 1600 memory for now, but I plan to get this memory to 2000


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicke85*
> 
> I work on W3690 for almost 2 years on 4133Mhz 1.232V
> This is to add.
> https://valid.x86.fr/t9jywz


Why buy a 3690 and only go less than 4.2GHz. I have a X5660 at 4.2GHz everyday use but can go to 4.6GHz stable when I feel I want to. You would have got the same performance from the much cheaper 5660.


----------



## nicke85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> Why buy a 3690 and only go less than 4.2GHz. I have a X5660 at 4.2GHz everyday use but can go to 4.6GHz stable when I feel I want to. You would have got the same performance from the much cheaper 5660.


Its not the same performace, my ram is working at 2133Mhz 9-10-9-24 at 1.5V (Crucial Balistix LP 1600Mhz 1.35V) and I can go to 2400Mhz on this system.
W3690 can do that on R3Gene no need for blck overclocking for higher ram speed.
And my uncore speed is 4Ghz. I dont think that X5660 can do that easily or at all as ram speed is locked to blck speed.
And with better cooling I went 5Ghz, didt tried more. Regards


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicke85*
> 
> Its not the same performace, my ram is working at 2133Mhz 9-10-9-24 at 1.5V (Crucial Balistix LP 1600Mhz 1.35V) and I can go to 2400Mhz on this system.
> W3690 can do that on R3Gene no need for blck overclocking for higher ram speed.
> And my uncore speed is 4Ghz. I dont think that X5660 can do that easily or at all as ram speed is locked to blck speed.
> And with better cooling I went 5Ghz, didt tried more. Regards


Only the W3680 and W3690 can do this, correct.


----------



## Jimmo

Kana can you add me to the X58 xeon club please?

https://valid.x86.fr/2emtt9


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ground15*
> 
> I've bought an MSI x58 Pro-E about half a year back, together with an e5649. My 24/7 OC is 4.3 GHz (227*19; http://valid.x86.fr/gdt8ki), but I guess the more interesting clockspeed is the highest OC I can still boot; 249x19 = 4.738 GHz http://valid.x86.fr/npaaqr
> (I've had 250 cinebench stable, but I think I've degraded the cpu while doing that)
> 
> Besides that, I also have a handful of e5640s (I got 10 of them for 17.50€), and the best one of them can boot 5.0 GHz (250x20) at 1.59V. https://valid.x86.fr/5q1gw5
> 
> I think by now its temps, GPU and motherboard that are holding me back (temps are sitting in the 80s, the GPU stops working at 118 PCIe and I would need about 120+ for more bclk, and the motherboard is just a 5 phase that gets very hot even with air blowing at the heatsinks.)


I've got almost the same hardware. I have a couple of MSI x58 Pro-E (they used to be on ebay at a decent price). First one, my daughter's with an L5639 for Photoshop and video editing and mine, for gaming, with an E5640 (won mine online on a auction for 10€). I will buy an E5649 (as a spare cpu) in the coming days for the extra 2 cores but my E5640 is more than enough to play current games. I mean, I leave it at 4Ghz with all the cpu tech stuff turned on, but it can reach 4.5Ghz stable, on air, with a few bios tweaks. It can go even higher but the juice it needs, above 1.4v, is just too much for me. Regarding the motherboard, I mounted a fan on the NB and it helped a little. I also installed small heatsinks on some resistors. This boards are not that so special but my experience is that they are very stable and can go above 200 BCLK easily.


----------



## Ground15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croky*
> 
> I've got almost the same hardware. I have a couple of MSI x58 Pro-E (they used to be on ebay at a decent price). First one, my daughter's with an L5639 for Photoshop and video editing and mine, for gaming, with an E5640 (won mine online on a auction for 10€). I will buy an E5649 (as a spare cpu) in the coming days for the extra 2 cores but my E5640 is more than enough to play current games. I mean, I leave it at 4Ghz with all the cpu tech stuff turned on, but it can reach 4.5Ghz stable, on air, with a few bios tweaks. It can go even higher but the juice it needs, above 1.4v, is just too much for me. Regarding the motherboard, I mounted a fan on the NB and it helped a little. I also installed small heatsinks on some resistors. This boards are not that so special but my experience is that they are very stable and can go above 200 BCLK easily.


I got my 10 e5640 for 17.50€ in an auction - wouldn't be the biggest loss if I would lose one or two of them (haven't broken one yet, even with 1.7V). The e5640 are a bit of a gamble usually (I've had everything from 4.0 not booting with 1.4V to 4.8 booting and being somewhat stable with 1.4V). Yeah, above 1.4V the umcomfortable part starts, my 24/7 settings are, for a reason, only about 1.3V (the board doesn't have the most powerful VRM either...), though I've pushed 1.5-1.6V with a 4°C ambient to find the limits of my best chips (which turned into the boards limits...). I usually just prop up a fan on the motherboard (running the system open for half a year now), because without any cooling the NB gets really quite toasty on it. The price was also a main argument for me, much cheaper than the average x58 board (at least in Germany), but usually a decent OC'er (though a couple of fancy options are missing...)


----------



## croky

Yeah, it's the same experience over here. And I bought one of my boards from Germany.

Here's a pic of my setup:



I managed to install the heatsinks on the inductors and then on the mosfets later on.


----------



## Duality92

Both at 4GHz (W3680 vs 7800X), x58 six core is still very relevant.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehunter466*
> 
> Kana,can you add me too,please?
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/k3s8p3


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimmo*
> 
> Kana can you add me to the X58 xeon club please?
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/2emtt9


I haven't updated the chart in years and doing so would be pain since I'd have to go through so many countless pages and pages of others who need to be added. Put the code on the first page in your signature as proof you have submitted a valid CPU-Z link.


----------



## Jimmo

Thanks!


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> ...
> 
> Both at 4GHz (W3680 vs 7800X), x58 six core is still very relevant.


I don't think anyone was wondering if X58 hexacores were still relevant, at least no X58 hexacore owners. Still nice to see numbers that back up our opinions.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't think anyone was wondering if X58 hexacores were still relevant, at least no X58 hexacore owners. Still nice to see numbers that back up our opinions.


Was just to add value to our platforms


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> 
> 
> Both at 4GHz (W3680 vs 7800X), x58 six core is still very relevant.


When both are OC'd decently it looks more like this


X58 Xeons @ 4.6ghz still have legs to run for miles, Easily Matches a ryzen 1600 and i7 7800x non overclocked,
both OC'd the you start to see that 35% clock for clock difference, especially when it comes to single threaded stuff :b
But ye this is why i keep my xeon around, just cant beat this kind of platform relevancy.


----------



## GENXLR

Mind using a real benchmark? I'd like more comparable numbers, cinebench r15?


----------



## biZuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Mind using a real benchmark? I'd like more comparable numbers, cinebench r15?


Heres Cinebench


Where i have to say the Xeon does take a beating here.
It performs more on par with a modern 4c/8t CPU than a modern 6c/12t, still good though. : )
It Just also dawned on me that i never tested my Xeons at stock speed on Cinebench, I'll have
to collect that data :B


----------



## FlawleZ

X79 still a strong performing platform too. Glad I have both X58 and X79 systems still kicking.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Mind using a real benchmark? I'd like more comparable numbers, cinebench r15?


I did this a few years ago. Well only against what was available at the time using HWBOT scores. X58 vs X79 high end. Check out the pic below.

http://cdn.overclock.net/9/9d/9d4601c8_2v7ucyw.jpeg

Roughly 8% difference in performance which is why I personally couldn't justify putting money into the X79 platform. I'll be fine with 8%, no thanks Intel. I was ready to go full X79 prior to my Westmere CPUs and was ready to throw more than $2,000.00 at Intel. 8%, I'll pass.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I did this a few years ago. Well only against what was available at the time using HWBOT scores. X58 vs X79 high end. Check out the pic below.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/9/9d/9d4601c8_2v7ucyw.jpeg
> 
> Roughly 8% difference in performance which is why I personally couldn't justify putting money into the X79 platform. I'll be fine with 8%, no thanks Intel. I was ready to go full X79 prior to my Westmere CPUs and was ready to throw more than $2,000.00 at Intel. 8%, I'll pass.


The big difference now is that holy E5 1680 V2 for 8 cores.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Mind using a real benchmark? I'd like more comparable numbers, cinebench r15?


Here's my i7 980X @ 4,1GHz scores :
R15 :

R11.5 :


----------



## GENXLR

What about X99 vs X58?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> The big difference now is that holy E5 1680 V2 for 8 cores.


I only tested what was out at the time for Hexa core processors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> What about X99 vs X58?


I have never tried to compare the X58 against anything higher than X79 since my main focus at the time was a X79 upgrade and nothing else was available. I'm sure the X99 would be a solid upgrade, but then there's AMD Ryzen+Threadripper now. I honestly haven't paid a lot of attention to Intel lately. Regardless the price of DDR4 memory has put me off from upgrading for awhile now.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I think X99 is in a decent place since the price for entry is quite a bit lower now. You can get an i7-6850K and the 40 PCI-e lanes you want for $350 on Newegg. Cheaper X99 motherboards are priced comparable to Z370 motherboards. You can eventually add more cores if needed. I don't like X299 because Intel tried to support too many things and bridge the gap between mainstream and HEDT with Kaby Lake-X. I don't think they would have been in this position if they didn't give Kaby Lake its own generation. They could have called it what it was, a refresh, and referred to it as an extension of 6th Gen since that's what it really is. Then they wouldn't have had to sully X299 with Kaby Lake-X nonsense and they could have delivered a true HEDT platform. Eventually Coffee Lake would bridge the gap anyway so why try to do that with Kaby Lake-X? I know AMD was exerting a lot of pressure with Ryzen, but take your time and release a quality product.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I think X99 is in a decent place since the price for entry is quite a bit lower now. You can get an i7-6850K and the 40 PCI-e lanes you want for $350 on Newegg. Cheaper X99 motherboards are priced comparable to Z370 motherboards. You can eventually add more cores if needed. I don't like X299 because Intel tried to support too many things and bridge the gap between mainstream and HEDT with Kaby Lake-X. I don't think they would have been in this position if they didn't give Kaby Lake its own generation. They could have called it what it was, a refresh, and referred to it as an extension of 6th Gen since that's what it really is. Then they wouldn't have had to sully X299 with Kaby Lake-X nonsense and they could have delivered a true HEDT platform. Eventually Coffee Lake would bridge the gap anyway so why try to do that with Kaby Lake-X? I know AMD was exerting a lot of pressure with Ryzen, but take your time and release a quality product.


If I was checking out the i7-6850K I would more than likely go with the more affordable Ryzen 1700x and gain two extra cores. The 1700X is nearly 50 bucks cheaper on Amazon, runs at a lower TDP and actually have more L3 cache. I already have 40PCIe lanes on X58 so I'll live. Personally Threadripper + 64 PCIe lanes would more of an upgrade for me. Intel has been shooting themselves in the foot for sometime now. I'm sure they will get it together, but AMD is really offering a lot around the board for the price and performance.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I'd say it would depend on need when comparing the i7-6850K and R7 1700X. You're sacrificing PCI-e lanes to go with Ryzen. Threadripper puts you in a different price tier with the 1900X going for about $450 and X399 motherboard _starting_ around $300. Compare that to an i7-6850K and budget X299 motherboard and you're looking at around $550. That $200 gives you a bit of breathing room in the rest of the build. I'm personally not considering X58 as it doesn't suit my needs, but it's not in a bad spot at all at the moment.


----------



## 99belle99

I'm happy enough with my X58 as all I do is browse the web and game from time to time. I also have a Xbox One X for gaming also. I will eventually upgrade to a Ryzen build. It will most likely be Zen 2 and not Zen+ but that may change and I will go for a Zen+. It depends on how things go.

I also sold my Fury X so I picked up a rally old ATI card to tie me over as I foolishly thought I would just pick up a Vega 64 but they are out of stock every where and those in stock are asking a huge premium. Some websites are saying they will have stock the first week of January. What I think is a fair price for a Vega is €550-€650. I am not willing to pay any more so it's a waiting game and I will have to act quick if I see one in my price range.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I'm also pleased with my X58 system. That's why I've been so patient waiting to replace it. Coffee Lake is what I would choose if I was picking something on the market today. I'm curious what improvements Zen+ will bring. I know to expect higher clock speeds, but I'm more curious what the chipsets will offer. Zen 2 should bring even better chipsets for mainstream users. I'm probably not making a purchase until Z390 is available. Depends what news breaks between now and then.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I'd say it would depend on need when comparing the i7-6850K and R7 1700X. You're sacrificing PCI-e lanes to go with Ryzen. Threadripper puts you in a different price tier with the 1900X going for about $450 and X399 motherboard _starting_ around $300. Compare that to an i7-6850K and budget X299 motherboard and you're looking at around $550. That $200 gives you a bit of breathing room in the rest of the build.


Not everyone is spending $700-$800 on PC builds. People had no problems sacrificing PCIe lanes when "Intel" cut them down so I'm sure most people would be ok with the Ryzen 1700X. Not only that, but if you go with AMD enthusiast boards which are only $80 - $199 for a majority of them [and obviously you have a few that reach $250], you get up to 24 PCIe lanes. Yes it would matter what usage you want out of your PC.

The only reason I brought up Threadripper is because of it's PCIe lane count and that matters a lot to me, plus the Multi-threaded is crazy good. That would definitely help me complete some task much quicker. I'm willing to drop over $1,500.00 on a PC easily if I can justify my purchase. There is enough tech now to justify an upgrade. DDR4 prices are still killing it for me though. Plus it's hard to justify an upgrade when everything is running so smoothly on my current X58+X5660 build.
Quote:


> I'm personally not considering X58 as it doesn't suit my needs, but it's not in a bad spot at all at the moment.


No one is asking anyone to consider X58 for anything. Unless you already have an X58 system with a Bloomfield or something there's no need to even consider the platform with so many options today. Even back then it was simply a easy and affordable upgrade for existing users. Others jumped on the bangwagon and went "back" to the X58. Upgrading to a Hexa core can make a big difference in different areas. For my task the X58 is still running great with a minor overclock. Any upgrades I perform on it will be transferring over to my next build for sure.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't now why I said I'm not considering X58. I meant X99. I already have an X58 system.

I was just commenting on the place X99 has in the current ecosystem. It's basically a cheaper Intel entry into HEDT territory. The *only* reason I think X99 is in a decent place is because of i7-6850K pricing. If someone was considering Ryzen for workstation needs but require more PCI-e lanes, X99 is more affordable than Threadripper. Need and budget would dictate which is the better value. If someone's budget is $1000-1200, Threadripper becomes harder to fit without making sacrifices everywhere else.


----------



## crazyfrog1

So just had a weird malfunction with my Asus P6X58D-E and rubbish x5650. I wouldn't usually use these these x series hex cores the multiplier is far too low on this model and they generally have compatibility issues where the W series doesn't but I had it spare and 3 of these asus boards with i7 920s
I just had a really weird fault on this cpu where I was runnng a high 4.5ghz overclock with a 205mhz bclk, decided to knock down the overclock to 4ghz with a 178 bclk @1.35v then rebooted into windows. In cpu-z I noticed the cpu speed was 4.45ghz and confirmed it in the cpu-z bench with a high multi core score then went into blender to test stability with no issues. I couldn't understand why my 22-23x turbo cpu was getting access to a 25x multiplier so tried turning up the bclk value to 180 upon reboot the 25x multiplier was gone and didn't come back


----------



## nhphuong

Ok, I just want to put my "appication" here and officially join this team!








https://valid.x86.fr/6k861j


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I don't now why I said I'm not considering X58. I meant X99. I already have an X58 system.
> 
> I was just commenting on the place X99 has in the current ecosystem. It's basically a cheaper Intel entry into HEDT territory. The *only* reason I think X99 is in a decent place is because of i7-6850K pricing. If someone was considering Ryzen for workstation needs but require more PCI-e lanes, X99 is more affordable than Threadripper. Need and budget would dictate which is the better value. If someone's budget is $1000-1200, Threadripper becomes harder to fit without making sacrifices everywhere else.


Got it, X99. Also there would be a trade off, but I suppose it depends on what you need the PCIe lanes for. Even then if you know what you are doing you can make due with the Ryzen lower PCIe lane count, but higher core count and other features. The good news is........competition is good:thumb: More choices and more decisions. Even Intel has to react to AMD now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhphuong*
> 
> Ok, I just want to put my "appication" here and officially join this team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/6k861j


Put the code on the first page in your signature.


----------



## GENXLR

Some of the BS I write takes advantage of Intel native stuff. So if I try to load it with an AMD chip usually nothing works and I get tons of weird errors. Intel has been just lazy imo, going after just efficiency increases and not so much performance. Even then the better efficiency is ruined by the awful IHS paste which Intel has admitted is subpar for the non professional chips. So options right now is either go a DDR4 system, otherwise I'm grabbing an SR-2 and going dual 1366. Just makes more sense to me, And it's cheaper, I built a haswell machine and it feels lacking in alot that my x58 does, Ram perf feels worse and multi core performance feels barely worse unless I slam the haswell chip.


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> So just had a weird malfunction with my Asus P6X58D-E and rubbish x5650. I wouldn't usually use these these x series hex cores the multiplier is far too low on this model and they generally have compatibility issues where the W series doesn't but I had it spare and 3 of these asus boards with i7 920s
> I just had a really weird fault on this cpu where I was runnng a high 4.5ghz overclock with a 205mhz bclk, decided to knock down the overclock to 4ghz with a 178 bclk @1.35v then rebooted into windows. In cpu-z I noticed the cpu speed was 4.45ghz and confirmed it in the cpu-z bench with a high multi core score then went into blender to test stability with no issues. I couldn't understand why my 22-23x turbo cpu was getting access to a 25x multiplier so tried turning up the bclk value to 180 upon reboot the 25x multiplier was gone and didn't come back


It's c state turbo, also x5650 means 23 cstate and 22 loaded not 25, it's not possible


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> It's c state turbo, also x5650 means 23 cstate and 22 loaded not 25, it's not possible


It hit 25x in cpu-z then did a bench with numbers to match. I wouldn't be on here if it was just cpu-z malfunctioning because I was getting a lot from that crap x5650


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> It hit 25x in cpu-z then did a bench with numbers to match. I wouldn't be on here if it was just cpu-z malfunctioning because I was getting a lot from that crap x5650


Lot of doubts on that, it's a locked multi at 23, it shouldn't be capable. What's the S-spec


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The X5650 doesn't have a 25 multiplier. The maximum turbo multiplier is 23.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> The X5650 doesn't have a 25 multiplier. The maximum turbo multiplier is 23.


We can all read basic specs and the fact I got that was the whole reason I posted. no need to duplicate genxlrs' post just makes you look stupid


----------



## GENXLR

I would rather see his S-spec, and his CPU batch number, intel has one of the most insane binning processes on the planet, this kinda stuff doesn't normally make it through. Intel has been locking multi's in the weirdest ways, I even once removed the limit in the bios for a chip and if you passed the max rated multi, this chip simply DID NOT WORK, it would freeze, lock up, and that was it, nothing. I have all reason to believe it's a reporting glitch. The chip decides the multi, not the mainboard.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> Posting erroneous information makes you look foolish. You didn't offer any screenshots so we take what you say with a grain of salt. You've trolled this thread and these forums for quite a while. It's hard to take anything you say seriously.


I don't troll this thread or readers you just troll me as I've had issues with x series cpus and have advised on how much better and more consistent the W series are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I would rather see his S-spec, and his CPU batch number, intel has one of the most insane binning processes on the planet, this kinda stuff doesn't normally make it through. Intel has been locking multi's in the weirdest ways, I even once removed the limit in the bios for a chip and if you passed the max rated multi, this chip simply DID NOT WORK, it would freeze, lock up, and that was it, nothing. I have all reason to believe it's a reporting glitch. The chip decides the multi, not the mainboard.


I'd like to as well but trying to decide if I want to remove a scythe Mugen 2 cpu cooler that's a pain to remount. Anyway I can look those up in software?


----------



## crazyfrog1

Just realised I could show the Ebay auction pic I bought these off not sure if this was a generic pic or of the actual cpus I bought but will try to post something more concrete when it's not 1am my time.


----------



## GENXLR

beyond the fact X serties CPU's are better built Chips then W's, your Spec is SLBV3, so seeing it's not a Q chip you have a production unit, the x25 multi isn't possible.

W chips are actually just 900 chips with a rebrand and added ECC support, they are just fancy retail chips

X chips are actually way different, including having a second QPI link on chip and a different IMC afaik.

I own at least 60 or so X chips, bout 40 x5650's, 10 x5670's, 8 X5672's and 2 X5690's, I have 1 W3690, and 12 W3680's, and a few W3670's(i think4?) and I've tested them in in the same setup, the X chips perform identical in most situations, just having better thermal performance and having better max temp ratings. Most the CPU's reside in random machines around my place, and one X5670 is in my main rig and a W3690 is my laptop(gonna probably put the W3690 in it later)

The W chips are fine, but In no way would I say they are better. The W3680 and 90 are unlocked multi's, where the x5680 and 90 are locked.

There no evidence the the X chips are worse than W chips, not in the lsightest, there not even any evidence they are troublesome, most everyone in the X58 club has an X and not a W chip. Motherboard makes alot of difference but I still take my stance that you have bad reporting, the chip CANNOT go into 25 multi, unless you have one of the wierd engineering samples thta allowed 28 multi max, and not all of them did.

I have good reason to believe you are experiencing a software glitch like when CPU-z convinced me my CPU was a different chip and gave me a 4.4ghz clock speed on a stock chip. Should probably check via low level hardware


----------



## bill1024

Do you think you can reproduce that 25 multiplier?
I would love to see the screen shot.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> beyond the fact X serties CPU's are better built Chips then W's, your Spec is SLBV3, so seeing it's not a Q chip you have a production unit, the x25 multi isn't possible.
> 
> W chips are actually just 900 chips with a rebrand and added ECC support, they are just fancy retail chips
> 
> X chips are actually way different, including having a second QPI link on chip and a different IMC afaik.
> 
> I own at least 60 or so X chips, bout 40 x5650's, 10 x5670's, 8 X5672's and 2 X5690's, I have 1 W3690, and 12 W3680's, and a few W3670's(i think4?) and I've tested them in in the same setup, the X chips perform identical in most situations, just having better thermal performance and having better max temp ratings. Most the CPU's reside in random machines around my place, and one X5670 is in my main rig and a W3690 is my laptop(gonna probably put the W3690 in it later)
> 
> The W chips are fine, but In no way would I say they are better. The W3680 and 90 are unlocked multi's, where the x5680 and 90 are locked.
> 
> There no evidence the the X chips are worse than W chips, not in the lsightest, there not even any evidence they are troublesome, most everyone in the X58 club has an X and not a W chip. Motherboard makes alot of difference but I still take my stance that you have bad reporting, the chip CANNOT go into 25 multi, unless you have one of the wierd engineering samples thta allowed 28 multi max, and not all of them did.
> 
> I have good reason to believe you are experiencing a software glitch like when CPU-z convinced me my CPU was a different chip and gave me a 4.4ghz clock speed on a stock chip. Should probably check via low level hardware


Sorry mate but I'm blunt and not trying to offend but you're not doing yourself any favours telling us you have so many cpus its the same as a crap mechanic telling you how many years experience he has its just a way to convince you to pay him mutliple hours labour for a 10 minute job on his lifts.

My issue with the x series cpus is the poor compatibility with x58 boards especially when overclocking vs the W series which doesn't have them.
It started with the x5650 I got shutdowns on both a 750w and 875w 80plus PSUs in both a rampage extreme and Alienware Aurora. I tried switching to a x5670 but got the same result. When I switched to two w3670 I could hit 4.6ghz on both stable and even added Sli graphics cards so I doubt it was a power draw issue. I tried disabling turbo on the x series cpus as well as enabling it and got the same shut off issues.
The power supplies were good and I also tried a 600w corsair 80 plus gold model but no change. My best guess as to why I had these issues on the x5650 and x5670 is the lower tdp values of 95w vs 130w on the w3670 or some kind of bios compatibility no ones aware of.
The other issue ive had with the x5670 is being unable to utilise the higher turbo values when overclocked due to low 95w tdps mostly on gigabyte boards as turbo throttling engaged vs the w3670 which would hit 4.7ghz without throttling.

As for the x series having better thermal performance than w no one really cares when the cpus are loaded into x58 boards and can be run at the same voltage, they are the same architecture and run the same until you run into compatibilty issues.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

You're not offending anyone. You have your experience with these processors and everyone else has theirs. You're the only one with a negative experience and negative things to say about these processors. Perhaps your motherboards were the problem and not the processors. You are literally the exception, not the rule.


----------



## GENXLR

I'm doing myself favors explaining i own multiple chips(it doesn't make me rich, 5650's are 5$, yes 5$ on ebay, i'm stockpiling before they vanish so I can resell later) because I have a test pool of evidence. I own quite a few chips and it helps to test with many.

X chips have a higher tmax which means they can sustain higher temps than a W series chip, this is a big difference in overclocking as a w series chipp will wear down faster at high temp than an X chip, this is because X chips were made for rack servers and W chips were made for workstations. The 5600 chips came AFTER the w3600 chips which is because the W chips are based on the 900 series chips. The X chips I've tested and used in a Rampage Extreme, infact my main computer is a Rampage III extreme. Asus specifically lists the X5600's with support for most every board they've made. The X chips even work in my damn laptop. I've NEVER seen an X chip not work if the W does, they both use the same basic cores which means it's the same basic chip, just the w's have a higher thermal ceiling and have better tolerance on Vcore, X chips have better QPI core tolerance. X chips overclock easier in many boards than W chips because the have slightly better cores from binning. The W chips seem to behave better with the memory bus.

X chips also have more instruction entries, usually for dual cpu

All in all theres no reason to NOT use W chips and theres no reason to not use X chips.

FYi also owned and tested on a P6T(i'm listed in the club with this exact setup, so I really hold my ground when I say X chips perform fine in these systems)

I've had many systems using CPU-z report wrong info, including a 3.6ghz cpu at 4.8ghz and a wrong multi including in the BIOS but the real CPu speed was still 3.6ghz, no way a stock chip was 1.2ghz overclocked on stock voltage

I can't tell but you seem to be spreading misinformation from what someone else is saying

Also as a mechanic I take offense to your comment. Experience means alot in the field, I've seen countless idiots f up a simple fluid change on a ZF5HP24 and it's not even that hard. I see people install stuff jerry rigged, including not even being able to put the right brake light in a socket, puts an 1157 in an 1156 and f up all the rear lights causing the third brake light to never turn off. People are idiots, if it's a 10 minute job on a lift than you do it.


----------



## bill1024

Rampage III Gene, P6T Deluxe V2, 2 x EVGA FTW3 and an EVGA Classified3, I have them all here right now, and they all have had or do have x5660 in them.
They all work quite well and overclock fine. (The rampage I sent to FL for my son)
I have used x5650 , x5660, L5639, E5640, E5645,w3680 and other xeons that I have tried.
They all overclocked very well and never had a compatibility issue in any one of my boards.
The Classified3 right now had a W3680 in it, it is nothing special. Nice CPU, I like the unlocked multiplier, but it is not a "Golden" CPU


----------



## GENXLR

My golden chips have been mostly x5670's and x5672's, seem to OC best, one of my X5650's went for 4.4ghz at 1.27v, i was amazed, however to get 4.6 it wanted 1.36, so i found the wall with that chip haha


----------



## TLCH723

Maybe CrazyFrog didnt update their BIOS and/or micro code


----------



## chessmyantidrug

That's possible, but I want to give them more credit than that. It's hard to do with how fervently they spread misinformation.


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> That's possible, but I want to give them more credit than that. It's hard to do with how fervently they spread misinformation.


I know ASUS boards throw a fit with missing microcode including halting boot for 3 seconds to tell you the CPU is unknown and to update your bios, then continues. Did it to me at first.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I never encountered that issue. Then again, I made sure to update my BIOS before purchasing my X5670.


----------



## xenkw0n

What overclocks were you trying with the X series chips compared to the W series? Were you taking advantage of the unlocked multiplier and then using a different BCLK when testing the X series chips overclocks? Everything you described really points to a motherboard issue, specifically related to BCLK limits, or possibly the infamous 'gaps'.

I would say try to run the W series chips at the same exact overclock you attempted on the X series chips, specifically the BCLK. If you did already, my apologies.


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> What overclocks were you trying with the X series chips compared to the W series? Were you taking advantage of the unlocked multiplier and then using a different BCLK when testing the X series chips overclocks? Everything you described really points to a motherboard issue, specifically related to BCLK limits, or possibly the infamous 'gaps'.
> 
> I would say try to run the W series chips at the same exact overclock you attempted on the X series chips, specifically the BCLK. If you did already, my apologies.


My X chips do not have unlocked multis, only the w3680(980x) and w3690(990x) have it. The x5600's are not based on the 900 chips and as such aren't unlocked


----------



## xenkw0n

I am well aware, its why i was thinking maybe crazyfrog was just having motherboard issues related to BCLK since if that is the case, the unlocked W chips would appear to provide more headroom. We need to know what overclock settings he tried with the X chips compared to the W series.


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I am well aware, its why i was thinking maybe crazyfrog was just having motherboard issues related to BCLK since if that is the case, the unlocked W chips would appear to provide more headroom. We need to know what overclock settings he tried with the X chips compared to the W series.


Read your post wrong


----------



## lefizz

I've got a P6T Deluxe v2 and I stuck an x5675 I'm it. It won't post, no video. The board came with a few bent pins in the socket which I've spent a few hours doing my best to straighten.

My question is, is there any bios level that the 75 would fail to post?
Basically do I need to spend more time playing with the pins which look in ok, not great, shape or do I need a desktop chip to flash the buos.?


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lefizz*
> 
> I've got a P6T Deluxe v2 and I stuck an x5675 I'm it. It won't post, no video. The board came with a few bent pins in the socket which I've spent a few hours doing my best to straighten.
> 
> My question is, is there any bios level that the 75 would fail to post?
> Basically do I need to spend more time playing with the pins which look in ok, not great, shape or do I need a desktop chip to flash the buos.?


Yeah when the x58 platform was released the i7s were based on 45nm manufacturing then they brought out the second gen ones based on 32nm manufacturing that need an updated bios to run. To fix you need to boot up with a 45nm i7/Xeon best to get a cheap one off eBay then update the bios.

I used to keep a w3565 for exactly this scenario but wound up selling it with a Foxconn board that wouldn't boot with a 32nm Xeon.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLCH723*
> 
> Maybe CrazyFrog didnt update their BIOS and/or micro code


Turned out to be a bios issue I found out after I sold it and the issue cropped up again. The clocks were all over the place cpu-z reported 4.5ghz and a lot of programs worked at that speed including blender and cinebench unfortunately games ran in slow motion.
I reverted to the f2 bios the first bios with microcode for 6 core cpus this also made ECC memory work.


----------



## lefizz

Ok thanks for confirming that. I actually have a super cheap E5540 on the way that looks like it should fullfil that role. 45nm Quad-Core. Look very much like the X58 chips


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lefizz*
> 
> Ok thanks for confirming that. I actually have a super cheap E5540 on the way that looks like it should fullfil that role. 45nm Quad-Core. Look very much like the X58 chips


It IS an x58 chip









The P6T boards are first gen X58 and most definitely need the BIOS updated if it isn't already.


----------



## lefizz

Hey this is Spain. When does a car need a cam belt change? When it snaps. I'm guessing factory bios


----------



## Wimps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lefizz*
> 
> I've got a P6T Deluxe v2 and I stuck an x5675 I'm it. It won't post, no video. The board came with a few bent pins in the socket which I've spent a few hours doing my best to straighten.
> 
> My question is, is there any bios level that the 75 would fail to post?
> Basically do I need to spend more time playing with the pins which look in ok, not great, shape or do I need a desktop chip to flash the buos.?


Any of the early bios wont support 6 core xeons. Hopefully thats what your issue is. GL!


----------



## dirtytensai

So Meltdown and Spectre have got Windows patches to address them. I'm hearing cases of OS corruption on X58 boards after patching, never mind that LGA 1366 CPUs lack features that make Haswell and newer CPUs reportedly take less of a performance hit. Has the updating been going well for you all?


----------



## GammaBreaker

I haven't pushed the update to my X58 yet, for concern of exactly that kind of thing. I'm not currently using it at the moment, so I can afford to wait until I need it.

Is the OS corruption you're hearing about specific to a particular version of Windows or Linux?


----------



## crazyfrog1

The patch that came trough for me on windows 10 installed quickly seemed to be fine afterward. I was more bothered about sleep not working on my high overclock at 205bclk but fine at 180


----------



## dirtytensai

GammaBreaker, I'm seeing this on windows 10. I can only assume it'll also affect Win 7 and 8/8.1 as well.

Crazyfrog, I'm at 27 x 133 on my W3690 right now so I hope I can avoid issues like that. Cheers for validating it isn't a total wreck on X58.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtytensai*
> 
> GammaBreaker, I'm seeing this on windows 10. I can only assume it'll also affect Win 7 and 8/8.1 as well.
> 
> Crazyfrog, I'm at 27 x 133 on my W3690 right now so I hope I can avoid issues like that. Cheers for validating it isn't a total wreck on X58.


What I meant is that sleep wasn't working anyway before or after. The update didn't seem any different on this first gen cpu but I'm sure Brian @ tech yes city will provide some good info probably well after other ddr3 platform benchmarks come out.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtytensai*
> 
> GammaBreaker, I'm seeing this on windows 10. I can only assume it'll also affect Win 7 and 8/8.1 as well.
> 
> Crazyfrog, I'm at 27 x 133 on my W3690 right now so I hope I can avoid issues like that. Cheers for validating it isn't a total wreck on X58.


Btw are you on a stock intel cooler or something? 3.59ghz is pretty low when you can usually get a ghz faster on this soldered cpu.


----------



## dirtytensai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> What I meant is that sleep wasn't working anyway before or after. The update didn't seem any different on this first gen cpu but I'm sure Brian @ tech yes city will provide some good info probably well after other ddr3 platform benchmarks come out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> Btw are you on a stock intel cooler or something? 3.59ghz is pretty low when you can usually get a ghz faster on this soldered cpu.


Nope, I have a cooler master V8. I turned it down from 3.9ghz because of heat concerns. I'm only keeping it this low because I have an R9 380, I'm bottlenecked by my GPU. I'm planning on going for a 10 series GPU in the future and that'll warrant some tuning.

RE your previous post: I wager we'll see bryan deliver too. It could be a difference between CPU generations that makes the update fine or not. Obvs you've confirmed first gen CPUs are cool with it.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtytensai*
> 
> Nope, I have a cooler master V8. I turned it down from 3.9ghz because of heat concerns. I'm only keeping it this low because I have an R9 380, I'm bottlenecked by my GPU. I'm planning on going for a 10 series GPU in the future and that'll warrant some tuning.
> 
> RE your previous post: I wager we'll see bryan deliver too. It could be a difference between CPU generations that makes the update fine or not. Obvs you've confirmed first gen CPUs are cool with it.


If you're getting much higher than early 80s on that cooler @4.6ghz during rendering I'd say you've done something wrong wether it's a bad paste application, lack of exhaust/intake fan or just completely dusted up.

There are specific parts of coffee lake(might be skylake onward) that mean less overhead for running the new patch.


----------



## dirtytensai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> If you're getting much higher than early 80s on that cooler @4.6ghz during rendering I'd say you've done something wrong wether it's a bad paste application, lack of exhaust/intake fan or just completely dusted up.
> 
> There are specific parts of coffee lake(might be skylake onward) that mean less overhead for running the new patch.


Very possible I screwed up on the paste. If I remember right I used the pea method because I was in a rush at the time. Dusted off my components last month, spent a good half an hour on the cooler too lol. My NZXT S340 has an exhaust fan that goes hard under load, intake has decent airflow at the front of the case. I get 43c idle temps on this, can push 70c on PUBG after an hour, never gone above 75 though.

Yep, I'd heard about newer CPUs dealing better with the patch due to extra features. Sadly every performance test I've seen post-patch has been on skylake or newer, so outside of personal testing we're in the dark on performance impact for the time being.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtytensai*
> 
> Very possible I screwed up on the paste. If I remember right I used the pea method because I was in a rush at the time. Dusted off my components last month, spent a good half an hour on the cooler too lol. My NZXT S340 has an exhaust fan that goes hard under load, intake has decent airflow at the front of the case. I get 43c idle temps on this, can push 70c on PUBG after an hour, never gone above 75 though.
> 
> Yep, I'd heard about newer CPUs dealing better with the patch due to extra features. Sadly every performance test I've seen post-patch has been on skylake or newer, so outside of personal testing we're in the dark on performance impact for the time being.


I don't know what it is with people building pcs anything under 85c under extended heavy load is fine for 24/7 use.
I've made that mistake using the pea method on x58, you should be using a line that goes across all the copper pipes on your heat sink even if you have a copper plate like on your cooler.
The pea method struggles to cover upto the edges on 1366 cpus due to the size of the chip where it's fine on 1155..


----------



## hammers666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miao*
> 
> Hi!
> I'm new in the board, this is my first post!
> 
> Two days ago I put my "new" Xeon X5660 refurbished on my Sapphire X58 Pure Black, in the last years I used an i7-965X (my X58 adventure started in '09 with 920/GB-X58UD5), with this X5660 I could get 3.6/3.8GHz very easy and rock solid, with just a 160bclk (almost everithing @auto, turbo, vt and qs on), but I found a lot of difficoult to get 4.2GHz/200bclk, it's too long to write all the voltage that i tested, but I can't boot even at 1.35 and pumping all other volteges(ram, uncore & qpi downclocked, extra cpu features disabled etc etc).
> Now, I'm just curious, there are still anyone using this board with an overclocked Xeon? If so, can share the voltage settings used to go over 4GHz?
> 
> Actually I can be satisfied at 160bclk too, but maybe at over 4GHz my temptation to buid a new rig can be postponed for another whyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: I didn't want to validate under 4GHz, but if I will remain on these settings I will do it tomorrow for the club.


Did your pure black motherboard require a bios update for the Xeon? What version bios are you currently running? I have a good opportunity to purchase this board and need to know if I also require an i7 chip to run a bios flash. Thanks.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

x58 users with asus boards might have the asio.sys driver installed, this might be causing memroy corruption after the fix.


----------



## dirtytensai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> I don't know what it is with people building pcs anything under 85c under extended heavy load is fine for 24/7 use.
> I've made that mistake using the pea method on x58, you should be using a line that goes across all the copper pipes on your heat sink even if you have a copper plate like on your cooler.
> The pea method struggles to cover upto the edges on 1366 cpus due to the size of the chip where it's fine on 1155..


I had no idea, I've usually used the spread method in the past. How do you mean the line should be done though? Like a square of paste going to each corner of the IHS?


----------



## GENXLR

dot method works fine, I've used it on all my X58 machines including this laptop i'm on right now


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> dot method works fine, I've used it on all my X58 machines including this laptop i'm on right now


I guess some people just over analyse it ... I've used it all. If applied correctly, all work.


----------



## GENXLR

dot method = maximum lazyness, thats my style


----------



## GammaBreaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squall Leonhart*
> 
> x58 users with asus boards might have the asio.sys driver installed, this might be causing memroy corruption after the fix.


I haven't got the Asus PCProbe software installed, but this is good to know.

I've heard that Westmere had PCID support, as well.


----------



## Kaoru

https://www.realworldtech.com/westmere/

According to this article from 2010, Westmere DOES have PCID, however Nehalem CPUs DO NOT, so RIP anyone with a X55xx series CPU.


----------



## agentx007

Which is almost no one since having X58 and NOT buying a 32nm Xeon CPU for it is... not smart


----------



## GENXLR

my X58 laptop has a 45nm, waiting to get a 32nm for it


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaoru*
> 
> https://www.realworldtech.com/westmere/
> 
> According to this article from 2010, Westmere DOES have PCID, however Nehalem CPUs DO NOT, so RIP anyone with a X55xx series CPU.


just means we get the "not slowest" workaround path.


----------



## dirtytensai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaoru*
> 
> https://www.realworldtech.com/westmere/
> 
> According to this article from 2010, Westmere DOES have PCID, however Nehalem CPUs DO NOT, so RIP anyone with a X55xx series CPU.


Awesome. I expect most X58 users now have 32nm CPUs, but we just made the cut for being impacted less. Tests seem to indicate 32nm CPUs are barely affected in both gaming and workloads.


----------



## Hepe

I got the Windows patch last night, I was a bit worried when I got an IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL BSOD during restart, but my rig seems to be running fine, the patch shows up on the Windows update list of installed patches and I haven't had any problems since.

But what I'm wondering now, is that from what I understand the Windows patch by itself is pretty much useless without CPU microcode updates, which would need to be done via BIOS updates. Now being a complete layman when it comes to these things, I have absolutely no idea what the microcode updates actually contain or if those updates could be forced through other ways.
I'm not really sure how this works, but what I'm certain of is that we're not getting any official BIOS updates to 10-8 year old motherboards.

So, can the microcode updates be modded in to existing BIOSes somehow by end users or is it possible to force those updates via the OS?


----------



## dirtytensai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hepe*
> 
> I got the Windows patch last night, I was a bit worried when I got an IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL BSOD during restart, but my rig seems to be running fine, the patch shows up on the Windows update list of installed patches and I haven't had any problems since.
> 
> But what I'm wondering now, is that from what I understand the Windows patch by itself is pretty much useless without CPU microcode updates, which would need to be done via BIOS updates. Now being a complete layman when it comes to these things, I have absolutely no idea what the microcode updates actually contain or if those updates could be forced through other ways.
> I'm not really sure how this works, but what I'm certain of is that we're not getting any official BIOS updates to 10-8 year old motherboards.
> 
> So, can the microcode updates be modded in to existing BIOSes somehow by end users or is it possible to force those updates via the OS?


Yep, we're never going to be seeing updates for our motherboards. So you had a BSOD and then relaunched and it was fine? I'm on an X58A-UD3r rev 2, so I don't know how it'll go for me.

Intel are taking kind of a hands-off approach, since motherboard manufacturers are obliged to release their own microcode patches. I doubt we could use the patches manufacturers are releasing for Skylake and later CPUs, since they operate fundamentally differently, hence why they get microcode updates and we don't.


----------



## Ground15

Got myself a new motherboard - an Asus Rampage II Extreme. Was getting worried pushing ~1.6V through the 5 Phase VRM on my MSI x58 Pro-E, so I decided to buy something better. After some tinkering, I've managed to get it 253 MHz BCLK (multi is down because the cooler isn't that great for over 4.8 GHz and I just wanted to figure out the BCLK limit) - same as the MSI board really, but I now have many more options (disable cores, working Turbo, etc) and don't have to worry about burning down the house while benching this board.
I think I can get more than 253MHz out of it, but I'll need a different GPU for that, as my current one tops out at 117 MHz PCIe (the same happened on the MSI board, so I'm pretty sure it is that, as I can't think of anything else that could be the issue.

Btw, any idea what is up with the CPUTIN temp on Asus motherboards? It is spiking very high on both of my Asus ROG boards (Maximus Extreme x38 and this one, Rampage II Extreme), but the current temp always stays at a reasonable value, so I'm not that worried.

Another question - I haven't tried it (yet); seeing that the heatsink on the Northbridge seems to be split into two, could the top part be replaced with a waterblock? If so, is there any specific one to get?

And, finally - the best thing. I paid 100€ for the Rampage II Extreme and am selling the MSI board for the same price. Free upgrade


----------



## dirtytensai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ground15*
> 
> Got myself a new motherboard - an Asus Rampage II Extreme. Was getting worried pushing ~1.6V through the 5 Phase VRM on my MSI x58 Pro-E, so I decided to buy something better. After some tinkering, I've managed to get it 253 MHz BCLK (multi is down because the cooler isn't that great for over 4.8 GHz and I just wanted to figure out the BCLK limit) - same as the MSI board really, but I now have many more options (disable cores, working Turbo, etc) and don't have to worry about burning down the house while benching this board.
> I think I can get more than 253MHz out of it, but I'll need a different GPU for that, as my current one tops out at 117 MHz PCIe (the same happened on the MSI board, so I'm pretty sure it is that, as I can't think of anything else that could be the issue.
> 
> Btw, any idea what is up with the CPUTIN temp on Asus motherboards? It is spiking very high on both of my Asus ROG boards (Maximus Extreme x38 and this one, Rampage II Extreme), but the current temp always stays at a reasonable value, so I'm not that worried.
> 
> Another question - I haven't tried it (yet); seeing that the heatsink on the Northbridge seems to be split into two, could the top part be replaced with a waterblock? If so, is there any specific one to get?
> 
> And, finally - the best thing. I paid 100€ for the Rampage II Extreme and am selling the MSI board for the same price. Free upgrade


Nice upgrade dude. I traded in 8GB DDR4 for 12GB DDR3 and my current cooler not long ago. You could probably get more than 100 for that board if you can vouch for it working well, flipping X58 boards is a really easy way to pocket some extra cash. I don't think I would push 250 BCLK anyway since we have unlocked multipliers, I'd probably settle near 180 or 190 and push the multiplier instead.

RE northbridge waterblocks - I'm certain you can get them pretty easily off aliexpress, they have a lot of multi-use blocks cheap.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ground15*
> 
> Got myself a new motherboard - an Asus Rampage II Extreme. Was getting worried pushing ~1.6V through the 5 Phase VRM on my MSI x58 Pro-E, so I decided to buy something better. After some tinkering, I've managed to get it 253 MHz BCLK (multi is down because the cooler isn't that great for over 4.8 GHz and I just wanted to figure out the BCLK limit) - same as the MSI board really, but I now have many more options (disable cores, working Turbo, etc) and don't have to worry about burning down the house while benching this board.
> I think I can get more than 253MHz out of it, but I'll need a different GPU for that, as my current one tops out at 117 MHz PCIe (the same happened on the MSI board, so I'm pretty sure it is that, as I can't think of anything else that could be the issue.
> 
> Btw, any idea what is up with the CPUTIN temp on Asus motherboards? It is spiking very high on both of my Asus ROG boards (Maximus Extreme x38 and this one, Rampage II Extreme), but the current temp always stays at a reasonable value, so I'm not that worried.
> 
> Another question - I haven't tried it (yet); seeing that the heatsink on the Northbridge seems to be split into two, could the top part be replaced with a waterblock? If so, is there any specific one to get?
> 
> And, finally - the best thing. I paid 100€ for the Rampage II Extreme and am selling the MSI board for the same price. Free upgrade


Lol don't think you're getting a 24/7 overclocks there at 1.6v the only board I've hit anywhere near those voltages on is a Alienware Aurora its a surprisingly well made system with a stock northbridge fan and well controlled water cooling.
The Alienware Aurora uses a asestek AIO with a thick rad similar to a Corsair h80 but uses a double thickness 120mm fan that revs upto 5000rpm.


----------



## dirtytensai

Anyone still skeptical about KB4056892 (Meltdown and Spectre patch), I just installed it on my board, no startup problems at all. No discernible difference in speed or CPU usage on desktop either. I think it comes down to your motherboard vendor and its own drivers.


----------



## Ground15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtytensai*
> 
> Nice upgrade dude. I traded in 8GB DDR4 for 12GB DDR3 and my current cooler not long ago. You could probably get more than 100 for that board if you can vouch for it working well, flipping X58 boards is a really easy way to pocket some extra cash. I don't think I would push 250 BCLK anyway since we have unlocked multipliers, I'd probably settle near 180 or 190 and push the multiplier instead.
> 
> RE northbridge waterblocks - I'm certain you can get them pretty easily off aliexpress, they have a lot of multi-use blocks cheap.


Well, they are a bit too uncommon to really make anything off it - I'll probably keep an eye out for a Gigabyte x58A-OC, but beyond that I'm probably not gonna bother except if I find a really really good deal on another one.
I don't have an unlocked multiplier (max on my e5649 is 20 with the Rampage II - 4 GHz already needs 200 BCLK, and 220 barely needs any tweaking on the 32nm CPUs anyways. And everything beyond 230 is just for benching, at least for me. Probably gonna add an x5650 at some point to my collection now, this board should be able to handle it just fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyfrog1*
> 
> Lol don't think you're getting a 24/7 overclocks there at 1.6v the only board I've hit anywhere near those voltages on is a Alienware Aurora its a surprisingly well made system with a stock northbridge fan and well controlled water cooling.
> The Alienware Aurora uses a asestek AIO with a thick rad similar to a Corsair h80 but uses a double thickness 120mm fan that revs upto 5000rpm.


Well, the 1.6V aren't for 24/7 (though I could probably run that under water on a 32nm quad - they don't really get that hot. My aircooler could cool my e5640 at 4.8 with 1.5V without trouble, though it was getting toasty at 1.6V. Not recommending this to anyone who wants to keep their CPUs for long though







Also had another e5640 that needed 1.65V to boot 4.9 GHz, but it did that just fine. Ran benchmarks at 4.6 with 1.6V with reasonable temps actually.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtytensai*
> 
> Anyone still skeptical about KB4056892 (Meltdown and Spectre patch), I just installed it on my board, no startup problems at all. No discernible difference in speed or CPU usage on desktop either. I think it comes down to your motherboard vendor and its own drivers.


I didn't get KB4056892 , I received KB4056891 from Microsoft. Pretty much the same thing. I haven't noticed anything differently, but I didn't do before and after test either. At this point I'm ready to switch over to AMD Ryzen once the the DRAM prices are decent. Plus a refresh is coming and I'm sure I can wait for that.


----------



## Duality92

Pre-patch

https://valid.x86.fr/jumjn7

355/2669

Post-patch

https://valid.x86.fr/qh2a3e

355/2762

Same performance, at least in CPU-Z for me.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> I didn't get KB4056892 , I received KB4056891 from Microsoft. Pretty much the same thing. I haven't noticed anything differently, but I didn't do before and after test either. At this point I'm ready to switch over to AMD Ryzen once the the DRAM prices are decent. Plus a refresh is coming and I'm sure I can wait for that.


I'm with you. A Ryzen build is what I am going for next though I will wait for the refresh.


----------



## bill1024

I do believe the software patch is useless without a BIOS update. I doubt our x58 will ever see a bios update unless a user makes one.
Myself, I am not worried about this at all. No one has ever been hacked by it, I understand it is a very very slow leak.
You have to be connected for a long long time to a dirty server/webpage for even a little info to leak out..
There is so much hype, just Y2K and all the systems will crash at midnight. Well that was a bust!
When I hear of hundreds of people getting hacked by it, then I will think again.


----------



## dirtytensai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I do believe the software patch is useless without a BIOS update. I doubt our x58 will ever see a bios update unless a user makes one.
> Myself, I am not worried about this at all. No one has ever been hacked by it, I understand it is a very very slow leak.
> You have to be connected for a long long time to a dirty server/webpage for even a little info to leak out..
> There is so much hype, just Y2K and all the systems will crash at midnight. Well that was a bust!
> When I hear of hundreds of people getting hacked by it, then I will think again.


You're right about a lack of BIOS updates, that's why intel specifies only skylake and newer are getting official microcode updates. Companies love to phase out support for products as soon as another launches because intel want people to buy into new stuff. I mean I think the last BIOS update basically any X58 board got was early 2011.

This reminded me of Y2K too because of the whole end-of-the-world idea. It's just that plenty of security experts are concerned about it because of how many systems are vulnerable, even if it's unlikely. They're thinking ahead 5 years where people may have figured out how to make it easy to exploit. Browsers are vulnerable too but I know Firefox has patched up and Chrome is due patching by the end of this month, and since your browser is the most likely method of being infected instead of software for most people, I'd say after that there's basically no user risk.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

That's how pretty much every company operates. No one is going to support a product for long after it gets replaced.


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> That's how pretty much every company operates. No one is going to support a product for long after it gets replaced.


The only way they will is if there is a lawsuit, class action that forces them to.
There are MB out there with lifetime warranties, they may be forced to do something.


----------



## Ground15

Grabbed a different CPU to test and succeeded - my e5649 brought the board to 260 MHz BCLK.
https://valid.x86.fr/v15ddb

I guess there isn't that much more left in this board, at least under air. Though I need a new CPU - this one got hurt a bit under that run to 260 BCLK - it needs a bit more vcore for my 24/7 overclock now, and thus runs a bit hotter. I guess I'm putting it under water soon, so that should still work


----------



## GENXLR

life time warranty has nothing to do with lifetime support.


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> That's how pretty much every company operates. No one is going to support a product for long after it gets replaced.


Well, "long after" is relative and that's the issue. Even with the usual programmed obsolescence built in to corporations "way of doing things", when comparing Westmere's performance with today's CPU performance... well, it doesn't seem that "long after", you know. I understand corporations won't support older products after some time but i believe things to to make some sense. Otherwise, the consumer will frown ...


----------



## lefizz

OK after an hour of straightening pins under a magnifying glass I stuck my newly arrived 45nm CPU in my bargain 20 euro P6T deluxe v2.
It didn't boot, took the CPU out, half an hour more with the tweezers, didn't work. I tried again, and again and again.

I thought i had wasted my money. Then i started looking at the memory slots, how weird they are the reverse of normal ones , second slot is the first etc. Swapped the ram out into the first slot, boom and it booted first time. Yipeeeee!!!

Now i haven't actually got a heatsink fan that fits 1366 so it just had an old lga755 cooler floating on a blob of mx5 resting on top of it. This makes flashing the bios a little bit nervewracking. That worked fine and I then stuck in the X5675, which booted up perfectly.

I then went into hardware monitor in bios and it was sat at 40c so for fun i left everything on auto and stock voltages I upped the blck clock to 200.

It rebooted at 4.46ghz perfectly and sat in on the hardware monitor in the Bios idling at 46c, again with a crap heatsink just resting on top of it.

I get the feeling this might be a very decent board/cpu setup.

I have a 212 x on the way and 24GB of 1600mhz ram is being collected tonight for 70 euro. So board, cpu, heatsink, 24gb ram 170 euro.

Bargain of the century, hey 16GB of slow DDR4 is more than that


----------



## lefizz

Actually 200 blck is higher than 4.46ghz isnt it. Its defining running at 200. I did very thoroughly replace all the thermal paste/ pads on that huge chipset/northbridge/VRM cooler, seems to have helped. I also lapped the northbridge block top and bottom and the weird heatsink that screws on top. They were sandwiched together with mx2 instead of a thermal pad.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ground15*
> 
> Grabbed a different CPU to test and succeeded - my e5649 brought the board to 260 MHz BCLK.
> https://valid.x86.fr/v15ddb
> 
> I guess there isn't that much more left in this board, at least under air. Though I need a new CPU - this one got hurt a bit under that run to 260 BCLK - it needs a bit more vcore for my 24/7 overclock now, and thus runs a bit hotter. I guess I'm putting it under water soon, so that should still work


What settings did you use to get the bclk that high? I can get mine to about 216, but it's hit or miss for it to post. The RAM I have can do at least 2200mhz, but I haven't been able to test it that high.


----------



## Ground15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> What settings did you use to get the bclk that high? I can get mine to about 216, but it's hit or miss for it to post. The RAM I have can do at least 2200mhz, but I haven't been able to test it that high.


You have a 32nm CPU? Because those are easier to get to that kind of BCLK (my i7 920 maxes out at 227 on this board). Second part - PCIe clock. I won't recommend running high PCIe clocks, especially with SATA stuff (my benching drive is an IDE HDD), so do it at your own risk. At around 220 BCLK (lower for 45nm stuff) you need to start raising the PCIe clock a bit. This part is dependent on many parts of your system - HDD, GPU, motherboard and CPU. In my case the limit lies with the CPU; I've reached the following combinations:

i7 920: 227/116
Xeon e5620: 238/119
Xeon e5640: 253/117
Xeon e5649: 260/118

With a Rampage II Extreme, IDE HDD and a GTX 670; my previous board was an MSI x58 Pro-E where I reached the following:

Xeon e5640: 252/118
Xeon e5649: 250/118

And here we have another difference - some of this stuff might be to good to be true. All of those above posted, but not all made it to Windows.
The i7 maxed out at 208 BCLK bootable + some in-OS finetuning and it made it to 212. This i7 isn't a great one though - anything but that I would even say; it's a c1 that needed 1.875V to get to 4.672 GHz, which is a bit better than my initial goal of beating the worst 920 that had been run under LN2 on HWBot (4.643 GHz).
The e5620 maxed out on air at 4.767 GHz with a BCLK of 238 at 1.65V
The e5649 I didn't dare maxing out (24/7 CPU), but it should be quite capable it general. 260 BCLK is 259 in BIOS + 1 in OS is possible. etc

These are all my different CPUs (I have more e5640s, but those are much worse then the one I was running there, that one is a [email protected] CPU that I wanna run on cold some time this year, hoping for 5.5 GHz or so, which should be achievable.), and they all perform differently. As well as that - for high BCLK a low multi always helps, I always run my BCLK runs at the lowest multiplier (12). QPI slow mode starts being required at around ~225 for 32nm CPUs, a bit earlier for 45nm CPUs. QPI slow mode isn't something you really want, so the highest "practical" BCLK you can actually run 24/7 is somewhere around ~225.


----------



## untouchable247

Hey guys, I'm interested in joining the X58 Xeon club.

Don't have one yet but I'm planning to build a pc for video editing, rendering, gaming and streaming. Won't need the computer till March so I still have a lot of time to plan and decide. My last build had a Xeon 1230v3,16GB of ram and a 970GTX in it and I don't really want to make a step back in terms of power. Only have the case, HDD and SSDs and DVD burner left.

At first I thought I'd get a Ryzen 1600 with one of the cheaper motherboards and add something like a used 780ti and upgrade the gpu later on. But the ram prices are a bummer.

So I did some research and finally found the x58 Xeon CPUs like the x5650, x5670 and x5675. Really cheap CPUs with a lot of oc potential, 6 cores and cheaper ddr3 ram support. Motherboards aren't the cheapest, though.

I've found unused X58 EVGA FTW3 for an acceptable price (150€) so I'd pay around 200€ for the board and a x5675. Then I'd add 12-16 GB of ram and can go all out on the gpu. And once i really need more CPU power and the DDR4 ram prices are more reasonable I could get rid of the X58 build and replace it with a Ryzen 2.

Does that make sense to you? Can you recommend the EVGA motherboard I mentioned? Can it run the Xeons without a bios update? Or should I keep my eyes open for something else? Overclocking is a must, I want to be able to play Quake Champions, CS:GO, Pubg, etc at 1080p with high fps and stream at the same time. And I also need the pc to render and edit videos and do some other work.

Would a x5675 @4Ghz+ with at least 12GB of ram and a 1060/1070(ti) a reasonable choice? Or should I opt for the Ryzen and upgrade the gpu later on instead?

Hope you can help me and I hope this post is not completely out of place here. Thanks!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ground15*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You have a 32nm CPU? Because those are easier to get to that kind of BCLK (my i7 920 maxes out at 227 on this board). Second part - PCIe clock. I won't recommend running high PCIe clocks, especially with SATA stuff (my benching drive is an IDE HDD), so do it at your own risk. At around 220 BCLK (lower for 45nm stuff) you need to start raising the PCIe clock a bit. This part is dependent on many parts of your system - HDD, GPU, motherboard and CPU. In my case the limit lies with the CPU; I've reached the following combinations:
> 
> i7 920: 227/116
> Xeon e5620: 238/119
> Xeon e5640: 253/117
> Xeon e5649: 260/118
> 
> With a Rampage II Extreme, IDE HDD and a GTX 670; my previous board was an MSI x58 Pro-E where I reached the following:
> 
> Xeon e5640: 252/118
> Xeon e5649: 250/118
> 
> And here we have another difference - some of this stuff might be to good to be true. All of those above posted, but not all made it to Windows.
> The i7 maxed out at 208 BCLK bootable + some in-OS finetuning and it made it to 212. This i7 isn't a great one though - anything but that I would even say; it's a c1 that needed 1.875V to get to 4.672 GHz, which is a bit better than my initial goal of beating the worst 920 that had been run under LN2 on HWBot (4.643 GHz).
> The e5620 maxed out on air at 4.767 GHz with a BCLK of 238 at 1.65V
> The e5649 I didn't dare maxing out (24/7 CPU), but it should be quite capable it general. 260 BCLK is 259 in BIOS + 1 in OS is possible. etc
> 
> These are all my different CPUs (I have more e5640s, but those are much worse then the one I was running there, that one is a [email protected] CPU that I wanna run on cold some time this year, hoping for 5.5 GHz or so, which should be achievable.), and they all perform differently. As well as that - for high BCLK a low multi always helps, I always run my BCLK runs at the lowest multiplier (12). QPI slow mode starts being required at around ~225 for 32nm CPUs, a bit earlier for 45nm CPUs. QPI slow mode isn't something you really want, so the highest "practical" BCLK you can actually run 24/7 is somewhere around ~225.


I've ran slowmode before and ya I don't want that. I'm just trying to get somewhere around 220-225 to max out the RAM. I have 4 sata drives and a NVMe drive so I may be stuck for 24/7 usage.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untouchable247*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm interested in joining the X58 Xeon club.
> 
> Don't have one yet but I'm planning to build a pc for video editing, rendering, gaming and streaming. Won't need the computer till March so I still have a lot of time to plan and decide. My last build had a Xeon 1230v3,16GB of ram and a 970GTX in it and I don't really want to make a step back in terms of power. Only have the case, HDD and SSDs and DVD burner left.
> 
> At first I thought I'd get a Ryzen 1600 with one of the cheaper motherboards and add something like a used 780ti and upgrade the gpu later on. But the ram prices are a bummer.
> 
> So I did some research and finally found the x58 Xeon CPUs like the x5650, x5670 and x5675. Really cheap CPUs with a lot of oc potential, 6 cores and cheaper ddr3 ram support. Motherboards aren't the cheapest, though.
> 
> I've found unused X58 EVGA FTW3 for an acceptable price (150€) so I'd pay around 200€ for the board and a x5675. Then I'd add 12-16 GB of ram and can go all out on the gpu. And once i really need more CPU power and the DDR4 ram prices are more reasonable I could get rid of the X58 build and replace it with a Ryzen 2.
> 
> Does that make sense to you? Can you recommend the EVGA motherboard I mentioned? Can it run the Xeons without a bios update? Or should I keep my eyes open for something else? Overclocking is a must, I want to be able to play Quake Champions, CS:GO, Pubg, etc at 1080p with high fps and stream at the same time. And I also need the pc to render and edit videos and do some other work.
> 
> Would a x5675 @4Ghz+ with at least 12GB of ram and a 1060/1070(ti) a reasonable choice? Or should I opt for the Ryzen and upgrade the gpu later on instead?
> 
> Hope you can help me and I hope this post is not completely out of place here. Thanks!


You would have probably been better off making a thread to ask these questions.

I would not recommend going X58 for your use. Ryzen is a much better option for you. These Xeons are very good values, but only if you have a motherboard in your possession already. That EVGA board is pretty good and that isn't a bad price, but EVGA boards needed to be modified to support Xeons. From an IPC standpoing, Ryzen is a much better route for you to take. You can get an R5 1600 and affordable AM4 motherboard. DDR4 RAM prices are unfortunate, but you'll have a more capable system with Ryzen, especially for what you want to do.


----------



## Ground15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I've ran slowmode before and ya I don't want that. I'm just trying to get somewhere around 220-225 to max out the RAM. I have 4 sata drives and a NVMe drive so I may be stuck for 24/7 usage.


Yeah, for a daily slow mode is useless, but for a round of benching its great. My e5649 was running at 227*19 with PCIe at 105 for about half a year (before I got my REX II and promptly degraded the CPU...), so thats probably about the limit you can go.

Talking about a quick round of benching - after failing to get my best e5640 stable enough to take the top score for x265 on HWbot (spoiler: it failed that) I decided to go all in on it and wanted to see how far I could get it with some more vcore. On my old MSI board I had successfully booted it to 5.0 at 1.6V - so thats where I started. Booted, no problem, turned turboV on to go a bit further in OS - at 5.3 it crashed. back to BIOS, VCore to 1.65, and continue - maxed out at 5.5 GHz there. Sane people would have stopped then and there (I'm just running air cooling after all) - I didn't and went to push 1.7V. Managed 5.577 GHz (253 (the max the board can handle with this CPU)x22 (max single core multi). Crashed right after, but I got the validation, so who cares?








https://valid.x86.fr/ek1wqm


----------



## RichKnecht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lefizz*
> 
> Actually 200 blck is higher than 4.46ghz isnt it. Its defining running at 200. I did very thoroughly replace all the thermal paste/ pads on that huge chipset/northbridge/VRM cooler, seems to have helped. I also lapped the northbridge block top and bottom and the weird heatsink that screws on top. They were sandwiched together with mx2 instead of a thermal pad.


I have the P6T Deluxe V2 and 5675 and I am running a stable 24/7 OC at 23x200 (4.6CHz). Stays at ~68 degrees under load using a EK water cooling system. Idle temps are ~ 29.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> You would have probably been better off making a thread to ask these questions.
> 
> I would not recommend going X58 for your use. Ryzen is a much better option for you. These Xeons are very good values, but only if you have a motherboard in your possession already. That EVGA board is pretty good and that isn't a bad price, but EVGA boards needed to be modified to support Xeons. From an IPC standpoing, Ryzen is a much better route for you to take. You can get an R5 1600 and affordable AM4 motherboard. DDR4 RAM prices are unfortunate, but you'll have a more capable system with Ryzen, especially for what you want to do.


As long as the EVGA FTW3 board is a revision 1.1, he doesn't have to modify it, just update the BIOS.


----------



## bill1024

EVGA FTW3, SLI3, Classified3 all support xeon CPU with no mod.
I had 2 FTW3 boards and both ran x5660 with no issues.
I just sold one set and the same person wants my other board too.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> As long as the EVGA FTW3 board is a revision 1.1, he doesn't have to modify it, just update the BIOS.


I still think going for a Ryzen setup makes more sense. It's going to be much better for the tasks mentioned.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> EVGA FTW3, SLI3, Classified3 all support xeon CPU with no mod.
> I had 2 FTW3 boards and both ran x5660 with no issues.
> I just sold one set and the same person wants my other board too.


You're right. I was thinking of the X58 SLI. All FTW3 boards should support 32nm Xeon's but only the newer revision 1.1 X58 SLI board supports them. Revision 1.0 X58 SLI boards need the mod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug*
> 
> I still think going for a Ryzen setup makes more sense. It's going to be much better for the tasks mentioned.


I completely agree, especially with Ryzen 2 recently unveiled and AMD announcing a price cut on their current gen Ryzen CPU's.


----------



## untouchable247

Yeah I was certain the EVGA FTW3 supports the x56xx series, the seller uses a x5670 to test the boards before shipping them.

Performance in games and when streaming is not good enough, I guess. What a shame.


----------



## lefizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichKnecht*
> 
> I have the P6T Deluxe V2 and 5675 and I am running a stable 24/7 OC at 23x200 (4.6CHz). Stays at ~68 degrees under load using a EK water cooling system. Idle temps are ~ 29.


Can I just ask what voltage you are using? I left mine on auto for everything apart from memory voltage which I bumped to 1.6 cos I'm running 24Gb and the blck at 200. I should probably go more into the settings. At 200 what uncore and memory speed should I be looking at?

It may well not be stable in windows at that since I have it on the desk and haven't even put in a harddrive yet.


----------



## RichKnecht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lefizz*
> 
> Can I just ask what voltage you are using? I left mine on auto for everything apart from memory voltage which I bumped to 1.6 cos I'm running 24Gb and the blck at 200. I should probably go more into the settings. At 200 what uncore and memory speed should I be looking at?
> 
> It may well not be stable in windows at that since I have it on the desk and haven't even put in a harddrive yet.


My voltage is 1.4. I am using 24GB of Corsair vengence memory at 1603 and my memory voltage is 1.64V. I use the computer all day to edit photos and it never skips a beat.


----------



## thewickedjon

I currently have my x5680 running @ 4.2Ghz on a raijintek triton 240 LC, EVGA 132Bl board, and 24Gb of patriot vengeance @ 1700Mhz

Mult is @25x170 with 1.375v on the cpu, and 1.5v on the ram.

It is very stable.

now , I would like to lower the blck for longevity purposes,

is the w3690 a worthwhile upgrade to my x5680?

It has an unlocked mult, meaning I will be able to lower my blck and raise my mult.

(i switched to x5680 after killing my i7 980x







)


----------



## bill1024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thewickedjon*
> 
> I currently have my x5680 running @ 4.2Ghz on a raijintek triton 240 LC, EVGA 132Bl board, and 24Gb of patriot vengeance @ 1700Mhz
> 
> Mult is @25x170 with 1.375v on the cpu, and 1.5v on the ram.
> 
> It is very stable.
> 
> now , I would like to lower the blck for longevity purposes,
> 
> is the w3690 a worthwhile upgrade to my x5680?
> 
> It has an unlocked mult, meaning I will be able to lower my blck and raise my mult.
> 
> (i switched to x5680 after killing my i7 980x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


At this point in time I would say no, save your money for another upgrade.
I would not pay more for a w3690 over the w3680. Why would anyone.
Running 21 x 200 it seemed to have more pep than 23 x 183. Snappier in a way.

With the w-xeon CPU you will have better memory control, but is it wort it at this point? Not to me anyway.


----------



## crazyfrog1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> At this point in time I would say no, save your money for another upgrade.
> I would not pay more for a w3690 over the w3680. Why would anyone.
> Running 21 x 200 it seemed to have more pep than 23 x 183. Snappier in a way.
> 
> With the w-xeon CPU you will have better memory control, but is it wort it at this point? Not to me anyway.


I tried a w3680 last week and couldn't get it past 4.2 stable while the theory on a w3690 says it should be binned better. It's not going to break the bank so why not go for a w3690 that should give better clocks.
Overclocking with unlocked multipliers also mean you're more likely to get a higher memory speed with cpu overclocked which is also worth having.


----------



## 99belle99

I would not waste any money on x58 as it is just throwing money at this point in time. About two years ago yes it was worht it but not any more. I have my current system since x58 came out and up graded the CPU a few GPU's and SSD's not bad for 9 years or so.

I will be getting a Ryzen system next. You just have to run the Timespy extreme bench mark with a X58 chip to see how far behind they are.


----------



## thewickedjon

If you DO go ryzen, I recommend the r7 1700 or better.

See, my main rig was an x58 , I killed my i7 980x recently trying to reach 4.6 Ghz.

I saw myself without a PC, and decided to get a newegg package that included an ASUS Strix RGB mobo, r5 1600 , and 16gb of trident z rgb ram... not being sure if I actually killed my CPU or my MOBO I decided to purchase the ryzen package.

After It arrived, my friend lent me an old quad-core xeon chip, to test my 1366 mobo, and it was still working.

Then I decided to revive the old gal with this x5680 I found cheap on ebay ($60).

IN GAMES I honestly cannot tell the diference between the r5 1600 & the x5680 .

OBVIOUSLY in synthetic bench the ryzen does better, but in real life gaming scenarios, they both give me upwards of 100fps at all times.

I have a gtx 1080 (evga reference).

I use an LG 34UM panel @ 2560 by 1080

I quickly thought of selling my ryzen cpu & mobo, to get some money back and later down the road purchase a coffee lake i7 & mobo combo.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNUnhzcBLhM

sorry for the poor video quality.

THis whole fiasco is the reason I ventured back in this forum to ask if the w3690 would be a better overclocker than an x5680.


----------



## thewickedjon

Just FYI, I did OC the R5 to 3.8Ghz, it runs @ 67c under load (approx) .

The RAM was a bit trickier to do, since ryzen is a bit finicky with ram speeds. it would BSOD at anything higher than 2666Mhz (stock voltage). Even when using the xmp profile.

I had to Up the ram voltage to 1.5v and now It is currently running stable @ 2933Mhz

It is a great CPU. It gets the job done. Investment = +$500 bucks.

But so does my x58 rig, and I only invested $60 bucks.

I am not sure If I am disappointed @ the R5 1600 or if I am incredibly suprised at the x5680....

Either way, If you have a good x58 6 core chip (x5680, i7 980x, w3680) or higher, I would recommend getting a nice beefy GPU and cooling, since these things dont seem to wanna die lol










I am, seriously thinking of selling the r5 & mobo, to get some money back.. and eventually upgrade to coffee lake i7.


----------



## 99belle99

I wasn't really talking about somebody who already has a x58 motherboard and setup. I was more replying to the guy who was looking to invest in these x58 which is totally pointless. As they are old and you may as well get a more modern Ryzen which is what I will do eventually. I'm just waiting to see how the Zen+ fairs out. But I will 100% get a Zen 2 when they are released if I do not upgrade to the Zen+. As I like you am very happy with my X5660 but as I said I would not waste money on a nearly 10 year old platform as in synthetic benches and the like a Ryzen will be far better.

Also I would not bother with a coffee lake yes they do better at 1080p but when you up the resolution there is not much in it. If you played both a coffee lake and Ryzen system blind you would never tell the difference.


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thewickedjon*
> 
> If you DO go ryzen, I recommend the r7 1700 or better.
> 
> See, my main rig was an x58 , I killed my i7 980x recently trying to reach 4.6 Ghz.
> 
> I saw myself without a PC, and decided to get a newegg package that included an ASUS Strix RGB mobo, r5 1600 , and 16gb of trident z rgb ram... not being sure if I actually killed my CPU or my MOBO I decided to purchase the ryzen package.
> 
> After It arrived, my friend lent me an old quad-core xeon chip, to test my 1366 mobo, and it was still working.
> 
> Then I decided to revive the old gal with this x5680 I found cheap on ebay ($60).
> 
> IN GAMES I honestly cannot tell the diference between the r5 1600 & the x5680 .
> 
> OBVIOUSLY in synthetic bench the ryzen does better, but in real life gaming scenarios, they both give me upwards of 100fps at all times.
> 
> I have a gtx 1080 (evga reference).
> 
> I use an LG 34UM panel @ 2560 by 1080
> 
> I quickly thought of selling my ryzen cpu & mobo, to get some money back and later down the road purchase a coffee lake i7 & mobo combo.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNUnhzcBLhM
> 
> sorry for the poor video quality.
> 
> THis whole fiasco is the reason I ventured back in this forum to ask if the w3690 would be a better overclocker than an x5680.


Thanks for the sake of sanity by using real life scenarios instead of judging only by synthetic benchmarks. A couple of months ago I was about to get a r5 1600 but does it worth paying 10 times more for slightly better bench scores ? I think not ... maybe when ryzen 3 is out.


----------



## EMUracing

If building from scratch, it doesn't make much sense to go with x58 unless you can get a really good deal on motherboard and memory. Getting the odd amount of sticks for tri channel may be a little more trouble than its worth.

X79 makes more sense if you have 4 sticks of ddr3 memory already. If you only have a pair of ddr3, then z97 may be a good alternative, but used devils canyon K cpus are still being sold at a premium. The plus is the z97 motherboards are pretty cheap, so that balances things out quite a bit. If you don't mind a 4670k/4770k, things can be considerably cheaper.

If you don't have memory at all, then ddr4 based systems would be the better option. With the new price reductions by AMD, it makes them a much more competitive value.


----------



## croky

I have my X58 rig with 16GB in dual channel. I used to play around with a previous 12GB tri channel kit and, performance wise, tri channel is just slightly faster but, in real life apps, you just don't notice the difference. What I notice is that the dual channel kit can overclock better than with the tri channel kit and, in the end, you get about the same performance.

Things "make sense" depending on what you're doing with the rig. I use it for gaming and a capped 100 fps are both good, be it with a X56xx X58 Xeon, a X79 setup or a ryzen. Being price the bottom line. Don't get me wrong, I just think some people "micro manage" their decision with aspects beyond real life use. X58 still suits me and that makes sense.


----------



## Wanderer1

Hello, i need some advice.

I used to have an x58 rampage board, and i7 920 4,2ghz and 12gb of corsair vengeance ram 3x4 set. Sadly i sold them a few years back. I then got a g3258 and a z87 maximus hero vi board which i still use. At the time of selling the x58 set i was thinking of going for xeon but due to capital control in my country i was never able to get one, so i had to sell the set.

Right now i use the z87 maximus board with the pentium, which is fine. But i want to upgrade, either go for x58 xeon again or get a used i5/i7 for my current z87 board and clock the hell out of it or go to a different socket such as x79.

Which would be the best choice considering im on a tight budget? X58 boards are impossible to find here, even when i sold mine a few years back, they were already rare.. i literally sold it within an hour of putting the add...

Is it possible to find used x58 set on ebay or other websites at a good price? If not then what should i do? Im mostly gaming gaming and recording, rendering with vegas and other programs and then uploading on youtube, I also do some photo and video editing of my own.. so i need that processing power..

Thanks for reading


----------



## TotalyNotTr3vor

Oi!! https://valid.x86.fr/fk96r7 did a quick oc on my new x5670 from i7 930 and i have yet to fine tune it. Quick question though load line calibration is a good thing and should be enabled right?


----------



## EMUracing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TotalyNotTr3vor*
> 
> Oi!! https://valid.x86.fr/fk96r7 did a quick oc on my new x5670 from i7 930 and i have yet to fine tune it. Quick question though load line calibration is a good thing and should be enabled right?


I don't use load line on my x58 setup... if you use the single core turbo, it is better with it off (since voltage is higher at low load). If you do not single core turbo it is fine on.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ground15*
> 
> Yeah, for a daily slow mode is useless, but for a round of benching its great. My e5649 was running at 227*19 with PCIe at 105 for about half a year (before I got my REX II and promptly degraded the CPU...), so thats probably about the limit you can go.
> 
> Talking about a quick round of benching - after failing to get my best e5640 stable enough to take the top score for x265 on HWbot (spoiler: it failed that) I decided to go all in on it and wanted to see how far I could get it with some more vcore. On my old MSI board I had successfully booted it to 5.0 at 1.6V - so thats where I started. Booted, no problem, turned turboV on to go a bit further in OS - at 5.3 it crashed. back to BIOS, VCore to 1.65, and continue - maxed out at 5.5 GHz there. Sane people would have stopped then and there (I'm just running air cooling after all) - I didn't and went to push 1.7V. Managed 5.577 GHz (253 (the max the board can handle with this CPU)x22 (max single core multi). Crashed right after, but I got the validation, so who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/ek1wqm


Got it to work at 230 bclk. PCI @ 105. No such luck on the RAM though, won't behave above 2160mhz. I might be able to go higher with the 4GB HYK0 sticks I have, but those don't work right in triple channel so not worth the trouble.


----------



## untouchable247

Thanks guys, I appreciate the advice. I might wait for the x470 boards and Ryzen 2 to come out and if I can find a really good deal while waiting (like x58 board, ram and maybe even cpu) I'll go for it and accompany it with a 1070ti. Then I could use the x58 as a secondary pc for streaming or rendering in the background and put the gpu in my new system. If not I'll wait it out.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> Hello, i need some advice.
> 
> I used to have an x58 rampage board, and i7 920 4,2ghz and 12gb of corsair vengeance ram 3x4 set. Sadly i sold them a few years back. I then got a g3258 and a z87 maximus hero vi board which i still use. At the time of selling the x58 set i was thinking of going for xeon but due to capital control in my country i was never able to get one, so i had to sell the set.
> 
> Right now i use the z87 maximus board with the pentium, which is fine. But i want to upgrade, either go for x58 xeon again or get a used i5/i7 for my current z87 board and clock the hell out of it or go to a different socket such as x79.
> 
> Which would be the best choice considering im on a tight budget? X58 boards are impossible to find here, even when i sold mine a few years back, they were already rare.. i literally sold it within an hour of putting the add...
> 
> Is it possible to find used x58 set on ebay or other websites at a good price? If not then what should i do? Im mostly gaming gaming and recording, rendering with vegas and other programs and then uploading on youtube, I also do some photo and video editing of my own.. so i need that processing power..
> 
> Thanks for reading


You would definitely make use of the extra cores of a Ryzen build with the video editing and such. I'd aim for a 1700 or higher.


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> Hello, i need some advice.
> 
> I used to have an x58 rampage board, and i7 920 4,2ghz and 12gb of corsair vengeance ram 3x4 set. Sadly i sold them a few years back. I then got a g3258 and a z87 maximus hero vi board which i still use. At the time of selling the x58 set i was thinking of going for xeon but due to capital control in my country i was never able to get one, so i had to sell the set.
> 
> Right now i use the z87 maximus board with the pentium, which is fine. But i want to upgrade, either go for x58 xeon again or get a used i5/i7 for my current z87 board and clock the hell out of it or go to a different socket such as x79.
> 
> Which would be the best choice considering im on a tight budget? X58 boards are impossible to find here, even when i sold mine a few years back, they were already rare.. i literally sold it within an hour of putting the add...
> 
> Is it possible to find used x58 set on ebay or other websites at a good price? If not then what should i do? Im mostly gaming gaming and recording, rendering with vegas and other programs and then uploading on youtube, I also do some photo and video editing of my own.. so i need that processing power..
> 
> Thanks for reading


Any reasonable answer would have this question first: What's your budget ?


----------



## Wanderer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croky*
> 
> Any reasonable answer would have this question first: What's your budget ?


Depends, if we are talking about a new set then i could sell the z87 board the ram and the gpu for at least 100euros, i would be willing to add another 400.


----------



## GammaBreaker

Doing a little more reading on the current Intel exploits, it looks like our beloved Westmeres won't be seeing much benefit from the PCID function after all. The optimizations are apparently only activated when both PCID and INVPCID are available.

Definitely going to look hard at a Ryzen+ system sometime this year. Here's to hoping that AMD delivers.


----------



## thehunter466

i actually built my x58 system from the scratch last year.The total cost of the build is approximately 1100$.I already had my PSU,GPU, the case and the 1tb wd blue.I bought the p6x58d-e + x5650 + 2x8gb corsair vengeance lp for 310$ together.Later in 2017 i added the h80i so i could oc the cpu,my ssd, the wd black and one more stick of 8gb corsair vengeance so they could run in tripple channel.Since i upgraded from a core 2 quad i really think it was worth it ,and even now when i open the market for used pc parts i cannot really find a better deal for a motherboard + cpu.And i can use everything (except the ram) if i decide to upgrade to a newer platform,but i really don't see that need for now,because it gets the job done.


----------



## FlawleZ

I paid $380 shipped earlier last year for:
Asus Rampage IV Board
i7 3970X
64 GB DDR3 1600Mhz

Considering the RAM costs of today and the potent punch Sandy Bridge-E still has I feel like it was a good deal


----------



## thewickedjon

..


----------



## thewickedjon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> Hello, i need some advice.
> 
> I used to have an x58 rampage board, and i7 920 4,2ghz and 12gb of corsair vengeance ram 3x4 set. Sadly i sold them a few years back. I then got a g3258 and a z87 maximus hero vi board which i still use. At the time of selling the x58 set i was thinking of going for xeon but due to capital control in my country i was never able to get one, so i had to sell the set.
> 
> Right now i use the z87 maximus board with the pentium, which is fine. But i want to upgrade, either go for x58 xeon again or get a used i5/i7 for my current z87 board and clock the hell out of it or go to a different socket such as x79.
> 
> Which would be the best choice considering im on a tight budget? X58 boards are impossible to find here, even when i sold mine a few years back, they were already rare.. i literally sold it within an hour of putting the add...
> 
> Is it possible to find used x58 set on ebay or other websites at a good price? If not then what should i do? Im mostly gaming gaming and recording, rendering with vegas and other programs and then uploading on youtube, I also do some photo and video editing of my own.. so i need that processing power..
> 
> Thanks for reading


No. X58 motherboards can be very expensive.

If you have a z87 board already, I recommend you getting an i7 for it.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lefizz*
> 
> Can I just ask what voltage you are using? I left mine on auto for everything apart from memory voltage which I bumped to 1.6 cos I'm running 24Gb and the blck at 200. I should probably go more into the settings. At 200 what uncore and memory speed should I be looking at?
> 
> It may well not be stable in windows at that since I have it on the desk and haven't even put in a harddrive yet.


you don't need 1.6v for all slots on a xeon. whoever said you do is misinformed or has excessive dram clocks.


----------



## shadowrain

THEORY: Even with the Meltdown patch, X58 systems are barely affected because of a buffer, the 3rd DDR3 channel.

With anecdotal reports of the 8700k having up to 30% slowdowns in Real World Moneymaking Applications e.g. VM. https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/7oqp93/as_a_software_dev_i_switched_from_my_8700k_to_a/

And anecdotal reports of X58 xeons in this forum with minimal slowdowns from the Meltdown patch and even an i7-930 having slightly better returns in VM http://www.overclock.net/t/1633965/gn-intel-i7-930-in-2017-nehalem-revisit-benchmarks/120

And with my everyday work and gaming rig ([email protected] 24gb 950pro 1070) and the family video rendering rig (i7 [email protected] 12gb 950pro 680) not affected much by the afformention patches, this led me to theory that our Triple Channel RAM helps in alleviating the slowdowns from that security patch.

Thoughts?


----------



## RichKnecht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowrain*
> 
> THEORY: Even with the Meltdown patch, X58 systems are barely affected because of a buffer, the 3rd DDR3 channel.
> 
> With anecdotal reports of the 8700k having up to 30% slowdowns in Real World Moneymaking Applications e.g. VM. https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/7oqp93/as_a_software_dev_i_switched_from_my_8700k_to_a/
> 
> And anecdotal reports of X58 xeons in this forum with minimal slowdowns from the Meltdown patch and even an i7-930 having slightly better returns in VM http://www.overclock.net/t/1633965/gn-intel-i7-930-in-2017-nehalem-revisit-benchmarks/120
> 
> And with my everyday work and gaming rig ([email protected] 24gb 950pro 1070) and the family video rendering rig (i7 [email protected] 12gb 950pro 680) not affected much by the afformention patches, this led me to theory that our Triple Channel RAM helps in alleviating the slowdowns from that security patch.
> 
> Thoughts?


I was wondering what these patches would do to my X58 (x5675 @ 4.6GHz/24GB DDR3). I ran a few tests before and after the update, and my scores were not affected by the patch. Pretty happy about that.I do have a feeling X299 is in my future, but I'm not running out buying anything now.


----------



## Heuchler

Meltdown patch didn't do much to my performances but
Spectre Variant 2 needs Microcode (Windows unlike Linux won't be adding it during boot process) so we need BIOS updates

Nehalem CPUs DO NOT have PCID (Process Context Identifier)
Westmere introduced PCID (as well as AES-NI)

https://www.realworldtech.com/westmere/


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowrain*
> 
> THEORY: Even with the Meltdown patch, X58 systems are barely affected because of a buffer, the 3rd DDR3 channel.
> 
> With anecdotal reports of the 8700k having up to 30% slowdowns in Real World Moneymaking Applications e.g. VM. https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/7oqp93/as_a_software_dev_i_switched_from_my_8700k_to_a/
> 
> And anecdotal reports of X58 xeons in this forum with minimal slowdowns from the Meltdown patch and even an i7-930 having slightly better returns in VM http://www.overclock.net/t/1633965/gn-intel-i7-930-in-2017-nehalem-revisit-benchmarks/120
> 
> And with my everyday work and gaming rig ([email protected] 24gb 950pro 1070) and the family video rendering rig (i7 [email protected] 12gb 950pro 680) not affected much by the afformention patches, this led me to theory that our Triple Channel RAM helps in alleviating the slowdowns from that security patch.
> 
> Thoughts?


Sorry but I can't connect the dots between the PCID issue and and the tri channel ddr3 theory of yours. IMHO, they're far away. It's a theory though. Would you care explaining any further ?


----------



## redhat_ownage

i forgot who i sold my ram to i really miss it now


----------



## 99belle99

That was hardly stable at 6-7-6-18 1995MHz?


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *99belle99*
> 
> That was hardly stable at 6-7-6-18 1995MHz?


perfectly stable

here's a different kit with the same chips that ran the same speed for 3 years
https://valid.x86.fr/show_oc.php?id=977892


----------



## Duality92

Elpida Hyper chips. some of the best chips, but only available in 1GB and 2GB sticks.

I want to find out what chips my Dominator platinums have to see what they could do, I'm hoping for some HYK0 chips. With volts I can probably do 2000/7-8-7, realistically, I'd want to run these (1866/9, 1.5v stock) sticks at 1.65v and see what they can do.

What do you need to do to overclock RAM on this platform, I'm on a Rampage 3 Gene


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Elpida Hyper chips. some of the best chips, but only available in 1GB and 2GB sticks.
> 
> I want to find out what chips my Dominator platinums have to see what they could do, I'm hoping for some HYK0 chips. With volts I can probably do 2000/7-8-7, realistically, I'd want to run these (1866/9, 1.5v stock) sticks at 1.65v and see what they can do.
> 
> What do you need to do to overclock RAM on this platform, I'm on a Rampage 3 Gene


you would be very lucky to get them to do that 2133 9-10-9 is about as high as ive seen on most samsungs ive tested on 1366


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*
> 
> you would be very lucky to get them to do that 2133 9-10-9 is about as high as ive seen on most samsungs ive tested on 1366


Can these IMCs take over 1.65v like ivy, sandy and haswell? They could all do 1.8v 24/7 easily and I don't mind running it that high either with the price of the CPUs.


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Can these IMCs take over 1.65v like ivy, sandy and haswell? They could all do 1.8v 24/7 easily and I don't mind running it that high either with the price of the CPUs.


i've gone as high as 1.8v but i'm pretty sure that's what hurt my 920, if you got a burner chip go ahead and try, its been a long time but if i remember correctly you need keep vtt within .5v of vdimm. if i had a board i would test it since i have a spare 920 and x5550


----------



## GENXLR

I'm Using CMT12GX3M3A2000C9 sticks, idk what chips they are though or what i can expect out of them


----------



## xenkw0n

I have at least 7 Elpida's I believe... Not in use right now, though.









What I really wanted to try was 16gb of Elpida's in X79.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> I have at least 7 Elpida's I believe... Not in use right now, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I really wanted to try was 16gb of Elpida's in X79.


as in 8*2GB? That'd be sick.


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> as in 8*2GB? That'd be sick.


Yes, exactly. I have -7- (I KNOWW SO CLOOSEE) F3-12800CL6D-4GBXH sticks...

I also have 1 F3-12800CL6T-6GBPI, but I don't think that one's an Elpida Hyper dimm... If it is, it's one of the old ones that would go bad. The other 7 are on black PCB's and are definitely the good ones AFAIK.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenkw0n*
> 
> Yes, exactly. I have -7- (I KNOWW SO CLOOSEE) F3-12800CL6D-4GBXH sticks...
> 
> I also have 1 F3-12800CL6T-6GBPI, but I don't think that one's an Elpida Hyper dimm... If it is, it's one of the old ones that would go bad. The other 7 are on black PCB's and are definitely the good ones AFAIK.


you can always remove the heatsink and check.


----------



## lefizz

So I've been playing around with my machine again and with HT disabled I can get single core boosts up to 4.68 and all core boost up to 4.5ghz in cinebench. It idles at 2.16ghz.

I'm guessing for gaming this would be a fair bit better than with HT which allows up to around 4.1-4.2.

What are your thoughts


----------



## lefizz

It also drops peak temp around 12°c


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lefizz*
> 
> So I've been playing around with my machine again and with HT disabled I can get single core boosts up to 4.68 and all core boost up to 4.5ghz in cinebench. It idles at 2.16ghz.
> 
> I'm guessing for gaming this would be a fair bit better than with HT which allows up to around 4.1-4.2.
> 
> What are your thoughts


For strictly gaming the 4.5GHz without HT is better. Most games don't utilize more than 4 threads and the few that do are still bound to the single thread performance in most cases.

For me I haven't found much difference in OCing with HT off vs HT on until I reach thermal limits around 4.6 - 4.7Ghz. Even then I'm not 100% sure if HT was directly affecting it or if it was just the heat.


----------



## lefizz

Mine takes exactly the same overclock however the actual results are different making me suspect even though the temps look ok that it is either thermal throttling or it's a power limit.

Putting 180 X 25 without HT allows the chip to boost about 10% higher i.e. 4.5 than with around 4.1. When applications are not running however without HT it boost sporadically to 4.68 just running the OS


----------



## Ground15

...new board being shipped. Gonna be difficult to beat the BCLK record on that one though - its a Gigabyte x58a-oc


----------



## GENXLR

No one gave me a response but I found that my corsair sticks are Hynix chips. I assume that's still good?


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> No one gave me a response but I found that my corsair sticks are Hynix chips. I assume that's still good?


Make sure about your statement. Either you know the version or the IC size and then compare with this table in this thread:

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=68811


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croky*
> 
> Make sure about your statement. Either you know the version or the IC size and then compare with this table in this thread:
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=68811


I already am sure. That didn't answer my question


----------



## 222Panther222

What would be the benefits of dropping in a X5690 instead of a X5650?


----------



## Ground15

Do you want to go for 6+ GHz on LN2 or Dice? No? Get, at max, an x5670, or, if you wanna be fancy, buy 5 x5650s and find the best one and sell the others. Alternatively, if you are running a dual socket 1366 platform its a quite powerful CPU still.


----------



## theister

benefits are that u can use lower blck if u like (and lower qpi voltage) and u have more flexibility of multi/blck/ram options. x5690 should be higher binned and maybe give some better overclocking but its still a lottery game. lower bclk will result in lower bechmark results and lower ramspeed (1:10 multi is max for x5600 except x5679 with only 1:8).

x5676/x5670 are the best cpus for a daily driver oc.


----------



## 99belle99

X5675 is the best all rounder. From experience the turbo multi's aren't very good on these chips for daily use.

I have a x5660 and I am at 200 bclk and 21 multi for 4.2GHz 100% stable.

With the x5675 you can hit 23 x 200 bclk for 4.6GHz daily.

Both of those chips are not even using the turbo clocks.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> What would be the benefits of dropping in a X5690 instead of a X5650?


The only benefit is the higher multipliers available. If you can find one for under $100 it's not a bad buy, but otherwise not worth it. The W3680 and W3690 have unlocked multipliers and higher RAM frequency support so they might be the better option if you need a high CPU multiplier or are bclk limited.

All of the Xeons overclock relatively the same, 4.4 to 4.6Ghz is about the average limit if you stay under 1.4V. The X5675 seems to be the best option since it is a slightly newer processor and has the highest Ghz / Watt ratio at stock speed, but you're still playing the silicon lottery.


----------



## CaptainChoke

Hey, looking for some help with the ga-ex58-ud4p. I've been reading lots of comments about it in this thread but can't seem to find something substantive.

I have a X5650, using the f14p bios (latest beta from 2011). tripplechannel 1600mhz C9. My goal is to hit 3.8-4.0ghz.

cpu-z validation: https://valid.x86.fr/38dlm1

I am basically unable to get a higher blck than 150. 151 and up it wont post at all. I've tried disabling HT, VT, increasing vcore as high as 1.3, and the usuals.

I've read that people are flashing their ud4p with the ex58-extreme bios, but I'm kinda unsure exactly which bios to download. Should I be getting the F13S from the gigabyte site?

Unsure what bios settings are relevant but here goes;
C3/C6/C7 state support: enabled
Load line Calibration: enabled
CPU Vcore: 1.2
QPI/Vtt voltage: "normal"
CPU PLL "auto"
PCIE voltage: 1.5
DRAM Voltage: 1.5

CPU Clock Ratio: 22x
QPI Clock Ratio X36
Uncore Clock ratio: x16
BCLK: 150
Ram multiplier (SPD) 10.0 (1600mhz to 1500mhz, 12.0 gives 1800 mhz, untested)
PCI-E Freq: 100mhz

If there's any other specifics about my bios settings that would be relevant please let me know and I'll reply/update this post with it.


----------



## theister

have u tried to raise the bclk to 160 or above? could be some bclk wall/hole.

and btw you can not use ram dividers higher than 10, cause the x5650 does not support it.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I've been using a turbo multiplier since I found out I could use them. There's no detriment to using a turbo multiplier. It's all a balance centered around what base clock you can achieve.


----------



## Duality92

took my system to add a watercooled GPU (GPU only loop with spare parts I had, the CPU is under 240mm AIO). Turn back on, CPU light stays on and it won't boot anymore T_T


----------



## xnikolanx

Hi. I have x5670 and I looking for mobo with 2 CPU sockets. A plan to overclocking the both CPUs in this mobo (Probably I will not found a mobo with 2 cpu sockets that will allow BIOS overcklock, so I plan to try " Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel® XTU)" or if that soft will be not able to make this magic I will just use BSEL mod). Can you give me an example with mobo, that will be good for my goal? I have few offers for motherboards. GA-7TESM (90euro), Fujitsu PRIMERGY TX200 S6 (80euro) and Fujitsu PRIMERGY RX200 S6 (40euro). Can I make BSEL mod with successful overclock on both x5670? Please explain me which one of those motherboards is best and worse choise in my case. Its very important to choose mobo that will be able to be overclocked using "BSEL mod" and in same time I need to use my RAM at 1333mhz after the overcklock (BSEL mod).

Will be useful also if you can recommend me motherboards and explain in details why recommend them. I already have x5670, so next step for me right now is to choose a best mobo for my purpose. Please help me!


----------



## GENXLR

only mobo with dual CPU OC is EVGA SR-2


----------



## xnikolanx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> only mobo with dual CPU OC is EVGA SR-2


what u mean? only mobo with dual CPU OC in BIOS? Cuz I ask can I overclock both CPUs of mobo using BSEL mod? Is that possible with GA-7TESM), Fujitsu PRIMERGY TX200 S6) or Fujitsu PRIMERGY RX200 S6?


----------



## GENXLR

No other dual 1366 motherboard will allow overclocking in any form AFAIK

the BSEL mod doesn't exist for 1366, all cpus are 133mhz BUS


----------



## Slayer3032

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChoke*
> 
> Hey, looking for some help with the ga-ex58-ud4p. I've been reading lots of comments about it in this thread but can't seem to find something substantive.
> 
> I have a X5650, using the f14p bios (latest beta from 2011). tripplechannel 1600mhz C9. My goal is to hit 3.8-4.0ghz.
> 
> cpu-z validation: https://valid.x86.fr/38dlm1
> 
> I am basically unable to get a higher blck than 150. 151 and up it wont post at all. I've tried disabling HT, VT, increasing vcore as high as 1.3, and the usuals.
> 
> I've read that people are flashing their ud4p with the ex58-extreme bios, but I'm kinda unsure exactly which bios to download. Should I be getting the F13S from the gigabyte site?
> 
> Unsure what bios settings are relevant but here goes;
> C3/C6/C7 state support: enabled
> Load line Calibration: enabled
> CPU Vcore: 1.2
> QPI/Vtt voltage: "normal"
> CPU PLL "auto"
> PCIE voltage: 1.5
> DRAM Voltage: 1.5
> 
> CPU Clock Ratio: 22x
> QPI Clock Ratio X36
> Uncore Clock ratio: x16
> BCLK: 150
> Ram multiplier (SPD) 10.0 (1600mhz to 1500mhz, 12.0 gives 1800 mhz, untested)
> PCI-E Freq: 100mhz
> 
> If there's any other specifics about my bios settings that would be relevant please let me know and I'll reply/update this post with it.


I found the newer beta bios versions of my motherboard to be extremely unstable with any significant overclock, but that didn't stop it from posting and that's only my specific setup. I would dial back your memory to a safe limit and set the uncore accordingly to that to rule out those until you find the other limits. The largest issue I see is the "normal" QPI/VTT, You're going to need to dump more voltage into that to achieve higher uncore, memory and cpu clocks. I'm kind of impressed you're even getting that far with it set to Normal.

1.3 vcore is perfectly fine but you definitely don't need it for 3.2ghz unless your cpu is straight up binned as garbage. When I start leaning into a cpu there's usually a point where you have to start adding increasingly more and more voltage so don't be scared with you all of a sudden have to dump in twice as much as you had previously for the clocks to go up some more. I had to take as many things off of auto as possible, setting everything to their default limits manually can help sometimes as my motherboard liked to randomly change memory timings and other strange and hard to track down things.


----------



## GENXLR

1.3Vcore is what i run for 4Ghz


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowrain*
> 
> THEORY: Even with the Meltdown patch, X58 systems are barely affected because of a buffer, the 3rd DDR3 channel.
> 
> With anecdotal reports of the 8700k having up to 30% slowdowns in Real World Moneymaking Applications e.g. VM. https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/7oqp93/as_a_software_dev_i_switched_from_my_8700k_to_a/
> 
> And anecdotal reports of X58 xeons in this forum with minimal slowdowns from the Meltdown patch and even an i7-930 having slightly better returns in VM http://www.overclock.net/t/1633965/gn-intel-i7-930-in-2017-nehalem-revisit-benchmarks/120
> 
> And with my everyday work and gaming rig ([email protected] 24gb 950pro 1070) and the family video rendering rig (i7 [email protected] 12gb 950pro 680) not affected much by the afformention patches, this led me to theory that our Triple Channel RAM helps in alleviating the slowdowns from that security patch.
> 
> Thoughts?


nonsense, thats my thought.

the operation where this slowdown occurs is in a part of the cpu completely detached from ram.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heuchler*
> 
> Meltdown patch didn't do much to my performances but
> Spectre Variant 2 needs Microcode (Windows unlike Linux won't be adding it during boot process) so we need BIOS updates
> 
> Nehalem CPUs DO NOT have PCID (Process Context Identifier)
> Westmere introduced PCID (as well as AES-NI)
> 
> https://www.realworldtech.com/westmere/


PCID is not used on cpu's lacking INVPCID.


----------



## Ground15

There is no BSEL on 1366; thats 775/771. You are lucky if you get to 150 MHz with SetFSB. Only motherboard that supports dual xeon OC is the SR-2 which is quite expensive if available at all.


----------



## 99belle99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> 1.3Vcore is what i run for 4Ghz


I just checked mine and I use 1.3 for 4.2. It's 100% stable so I did not even bother trying to dial it down.


----------



## TLCH723

Does anyone has EVGA X58 Classified 4ways SLI? You have a chance to win an EVGA X299 Dark. https://www.evga.com/articles/01182/rewind-reward-x58-classified-4-way-sli/


----------



## Ground15

Got myself a new board (x58a-oc) and decided to see how far I could take the BCLK on it. Currently limited by the HDD crashing at 120MHz PCIe; I'll pick up an PCI->IDE card and try with my IDE HDD; as well as that I'll see if I can find an old PS2 keyboard and mouse so I don't have to risk blowing out the USB controller next time...

https://valid.x86.fr/n0v2ux
266.53 MHz BCLK


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ground15*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/n0v2ux
> 266.53 MHz BCLK


That's crazy man. Awesome numbers !


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> took my system to add a watercooled GPU (GPU only loop with spare parts I had, the CPU is under 240mm AIO). Turn back on, CPU light stays on and it won't boot anymore T_T


Anyone have an idea, I've tried to reset the BIOS and nothing happens. I don'T know what else to try.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

gpu block install, short somewhere.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> gpu block install, short somewhere.


the GPU isn't even plugged in yet, it'S only in the slot, not powered up. There's literally nothing different other than an unpowered gpu in the slot, i still have my 5450 in


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

system trying to boot from unplugged gpu then, instead of the 5450


----------



## EMUracing

Pull the cpu and check the socket pins... how much pressure do you have on the block?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> system trying to boot from unplugged gpu then, instead of the 5450


I guess that's a possibility, I'll try that, while that GPU works would there be a reason it wouldn't boot from it if it would be plugged without the 5450 being there?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

pci slot still giving power(75w) to unplugged gpu.


----------



## croky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMUracing*
> 
> Pull the cpu and check the socket pins... how much pressure do you have on the block?


This ! Also try reinserting the gpu. Try another PCIe socket. Next, try reinserting ram. Use just one module. Try different ram sockets. Next try BIOS reset, unplug rig from wall. Last, but not least, if you got plain old pci, try; https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PCI-LCD-Display-Motherboard-Diagnostic-Debug-Card-Tester-PC-Z7E4/322929946505?epid=1654003669&hash=item4b301fef89:g:ndoAAOSwm3paKuky . Always handy !


----------



## lefizz

I my P6T deluxe 2 I loose my ram if I over tighten the CPU cooler. I say over tighten but really just until the screws go down to their stop point. Anything over about 3 turns and the ram slots stop working. Doesn't matter cos temps are fine like that just weird


----------



## Kaoru

Okay guys. I built my X58 rig and got it running recently. However... My mobo doesn't seem to support the 32nm chips and I can't seem to find a BIOS update for the board. It's a Rampage II Gene, but I was informed after I got the board that it was taken from a CG5290. At first, I brushed this off as I thought that I could update the BIOS and I would drop in my shiny 32nm CPU, but the PC wouldn't post. I get a beep code. And it's two short beeps. Can anyone help me with this?

I would also like to add that it seems like my 1st,3rd and 5th RAM slots were DOA.


----------



## Duality92

Did you try resetting the BIOS prior to changing chips?


----------



## lefizz

kaoru, loosen your CPU cooler hardware. Mine is on much looser than I would usually tighten it. If I screw all the way down I loose 3/4 of my 24gb. Mines basically about 3 complete turns on each screw. Any more and it's bye bye triple channel


----------



## Kaoru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Did you try resetting the BIOS prior to changing chips?


I did reset the BIOS and there was no change with the CPU compatibilty. I had some Nehalem chips around, so Im stuck with those until I can update the mobo. I tried to update the BIOS with a signed BIOS with the EZ Flash tool, but it says that he boot sector isn't right.


----------



## PolluxCastor

E5640 causes some game crashes at 4.2ghz but a step down to 4.17ghz and all is good but it may be the RAM being rated at 1600 running at 1607mhz and now 1595mhz.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaoru*
> 
> I did reset the BIOS and there was no change with the CPU compatibilty. I had some Nehalem chips around, so Im stuck with those until I can update the mobo. I tried to update the BIOS with a signed BIOS with the EZ Flash tool, but it says that he boot sector isn't right.


Are you downloading it from ASUS's site? I think you need at least 1405 for it to support the Xeons. I haave some weird issues with mine. It would randomly power off if I didn't have overclocking set to to manual and the CPU voltage set to at least 1.2V. It also restarts 3 times until it posts.


----------



## Kaoru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Are you downloading it from ASUS's site? I think you need at least 1405 for it to support the Xeons. I haave some weird issues with mine. It would randomly power off if I didn't have overclocking set to to manual and the CPU voltage set to at least 1.2V. It also restarts 3 times until it posts.


That's the thing though. I am currently using a X5560 in it.


----------



## Kaoru

Update: I was able to update the BIOS to 1603 and I'm going to test my Westmere CPU after I get off work.


----------



## Kaoru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Are you downloading it from ASUS's site? I think you need at least 1405 for it to support the Xeons. I haave some weird issues with mine. It would randomly power off if I didn't have overclocking set to to manual and the CPU voltage set to at least 1.2V. It also restarts 3 times until it posts.


I would also like to say that your CPU might be 130W while all 3 of the ones I bought are all 95W CPUs. I am hoping that the BIOS update I was able to do will add support for my 32nm chip.


----------



## bill1024

I am pretty sure the Rampage|| run the x56xx CPUs
You can get an updated BIOS chip from BIOS DEPOT for around 15$


----------



## Kaoru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1024*
> 
> I am pretty sure the Rampage|| run the x56xx CPUs
> You can get an updated BIOS chip from BIOS DEPOT for around 15$


I had a few X55xx series chips that were able to boot, but I have to wait till after work to put the Westmere (X56xx series) chip in, since I was able to update the BIOS with an old 2GB USB drive formatted to FAT and renamed BIOS to the version's number... In my case, only up to 1603 is supported by my mobo.


----------



## LoTechGreg

First post. Can I join? .... https://valid.x86.fr/u3fgxh TIA...


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaoru*
> 
> I would also like to say that your CPU might be 130W while all 3 of the ones I bought are all 95W CPUs. I am hoping that the BIOS update I was able to do will add support for my 32nm chip.


I have a X5650 in the Gene. 95W CPU.


----------



## Kaoru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I have a X5650 in the Gene. 95W CPU.


Did you have an issue woth high idle temps? I am getting 45.5 and 46 degrees C as my idle temps and I am pretty sure it's npt supposed to run that hot. It crashes once in Windows and when it doesn't, it'll crash once I launch a game. I applied thermal compund with thepea method, so why am I getting temls this high?


----------



## Kaoru

Update:I think I had my CPU cooler too secure and now the idle in BIOS is 34.5 C. I still think this is high considering that my Nehalem chips idle at 27C (X5560) and 25C (X5550). I would also like to add that in BIOS my X5667 bounces between 35C and 36C. I think there is a way to reduce thermals. My CPU cooler is a ARCTIC Freezer 13, which is rated for 130W, so I don't understand why these idles are SO high. Any assistance is appreciates.


----------



## xnikolanx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> only mobo with dual CPU OC is EVGA SR-2


EVGA SR-2 is too expensive and maximum ram is 48gb only. i need minimum 64.
Do you know the BIOS of GA-7TESM is forbids overclocking?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> No other dual 1366 motherboard will allow overclocking in any form AFAIK
> 
> the BSEL mod doesn't exist for 1366, all cpus are 133mhz BUS


Ok. If i use Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel® XTU)??? Is it possibile with some method to overclock my x5670 in some server mobo? (except EVGA SR-2)


----------



## GENXLR

why do you care so much about idle temps?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I wouldn't worry about idle temps. As long as it doesn't go over 80C at load there's nothing to worry about.

On mine:

Ambient: 20C
CPUIN: 33C
Lowest Core: 26C
Highest Core: 34C


----------



## Kaoru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I wouldn't worry about idle temps. As long as it doesn't go over 80C at load there's nothing to worry about.
> 
> On mine:
> 
> Ambient: 20C
> CPUIN: 33C
> Lowest Core: 26C
> Highest Core: 34C


Okay, thanks. I'll remember that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> why do you care so much about idle temps?


The reason why I'm so hung up on idle temps is due to me having some real bad luck with PCs recently. I had an Alienware M11x that wouldn't stop overheating no matter how many times, nor how high quality the thermal compund was, I would apply the compound only for the laptop to reach a scorching 84C.


----------



## GENXLR

under load 84C on an 11x is pretty normal.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> under load 84C on an 11x is pretty normal.


The heat spreader is not soldered on anything 11xx. I also think some of those have a higher thermal throttle limit.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> The heat spreader is not soldered on anything 11xx. I also think some of those have a higher thermal throttle limit.


Actually, you're wrong, first gen 11XX (1155, Sandy Bridge) was soldered.


----------



## Kaoru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Actually, you're wrong, first gen 11XX (1155, Sandy Bridge) was soldered.


I was talking about an Alienware M11x from 2010, but I guess it somehow got lost between a few posts. Also, IIRC, the M11x uses the BGA476 'socket' for the CPU.


----------



## xnikolanx

I have x5670 and I will need 1366 mobo. Can anybody tell me please, is some way to overclock server mobo of 1366 with 2 CPUs?

If i use Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel® XTU)??? Is it possibile with some method to overclock my x5670 in some server mobo? (except EVGA SR-2)

PLEAAASEEEE, Help me!


----------



## EMUracing

The only overclockable (soft or hard overclocking) dual 1366 CPU motherboard that I know of is the EVGA SR2.


----------



## GENXLR

I've already told you! The ONLY overclockable dual 1366 board is the SR-2, and it's max ram is 96Gb not 48


----------



## xenkw0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I've already told you! The ONLY overclockable dual 1366 board is the SR-2, and it's max ram is 96Gb not 48


Yea, 8GB dimms are supported. So 96GB is max on SR-2.


----------



## xnikolanx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I've already told you! The ONLY overclockable dual 1366 board is the SR-2, and it's max ram is 96Gb not 48


ok so RAM is not a problem, but the price is still a problem.

Can I crack BIOS?
Can I just unlock overclock options in BIOS using some software like InsydeH2O® UEFI BIOS?

..or can I overclock CPUs (x5670) on GA-7TESM without to unlock BIOS options, just with using of some software that will directly overclock the CPUs (x5670) like: SoftFSB 1.7f or SysTool?


----------



## PolluxCastor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xnikolanx*
> 
> ok so RAM is not a problem, but the price is still a problem.
> 
> Can I crack BIOS?
> Can I just unlock overclock options in BIOS using some software like InsydeH2O® UEFI BIOS?
> 
> ..or can I overclock CPUs (x5670) on GA-7TESM without to unlock BIOS options, just with using of some software that will directly overclock the CPUs (x5670) like: SoftFSB 1.7f or SysTool?


EVGA SR-2 is an overclocking board for dual CPU's on 1366 socket... it does not need any kind of bios cracks.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xnikolanx*
> 
> ok so RAM is not a problem, but the price is still a problem.
> 
> Can I crack BIOS?
> Can I just unlock overclock options in BIOS using some software like InsydeH2O® UEFI BIOS?
> 
> ..or can I overclock CPUs (x5670) on GA-7TESM without to unlock BIOS options, just with using of some software that will directly overclock the CPUs (x5670) like: SoftFSB 1.7f or SysTool?


Those server boards most likely do not have the right hardware to be able to adjust the BCLK. Those programs you linked are for older systems with a FSB. BLCK is Baseclock, FSB is Front SIde Bus. Some newer motherboards call the BCLK the FSB but they are not the same thing.


----------



## GENXLR

I will repeat myself again, it is NOT possible to overclock on ANY dual 1366 board except for the SR-2


----------



## Ground15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Those server boards most likely do not have the right hardware to be able to adjust the BCLK. Those programs you linked are for older systems with a FSB. BLCK is Baseclock, FSB is Front SIde Bus. Some newer motherboards call the BCLK the FSB but they are not the same thing.


Well, SetFSB certainly works on some x58 boards - with a bit of luck the clock gen of some 5520 boards is also included.

https://valid.x86.fr/316if6 Not quite 270 :/


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ground15*
> 
> Well, SetFSB certainly works on some x58 boards - with a bit of luck the clock gen of some 5520 boards is also included.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/316if6 Not quite 270 :/


I was looking into it and couldn't find a solid answer. Most threads just state that it might be possible but no one confirmed on the dual socket boards.


----------



## croky

Post deleted


----------



## croky

xxpenguinxx said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Ground15*
> 
> Well, SetFSB certainly works on some x58 boards - with a bit of luck the clock gen of some 5520 boards is also included.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/316if6 Not quite 270 :/
> 
> 
> I was looking into it and couldn't find a solid answer. Most threads just state that it might be possible but no one confirmed on the dual socket boards.


You won't find a solid answer because there isn't. About a year ago, I started thinking building myself a dual Westmere setup. Just like you're doing now. Then I found the "brick wall". Besides the SR-2, there is no solution. Most motherboards I was seeking were either workstation or server class. None of them allows overclocking or, at least, an easy path to overclock. Suffice to say, I rapidly abandoned the idea. I'm not saying you should quit searching for a solution but I doubt you'll find any and if you find, will it worth it ?


----------



## bwana

Hello all. Just decided to upgrade my asrock x58 extreme mobo from a d0 i7 920 to a Xeon. I found a 5680 on Amazon for $100 so now I’m playing w it. At stock prime95 runs all day. I went to the magic settings of 20x multi and 200 bclock and bumped the voltage . Got into windows at 1.2 vcore but stress testing blue screens. I had to keep pushing volts. And now at 1.35v it crunches away for awhile but then spontaneously black screens and reboots.

Is the failure mode (blue screen w mem dump vs black screen w reboot) indicative of the issue? I noticed temps at failure are mid 60s. Memory is 24g ddr3 1600 value ram (cL 11 but I don’t care). It’s 1.5v memory. All other settings auto. so many knobs to twiddle but this west mere is 32 nm (compared to 45nm Bloomfield i7) so I think it might have lower voltage limits.


----------



## FlawleZ

bwana said:


> Hello all. Just decided to upgrade my asrock x58 extreme mobo from a d0 i7 920 to a Xeon. I found a 5680 on Amazon for $100 so now I’m playing w it. At stock prime95 runs all day. I went to the magic settings of 20x multi and 200 bclock and bumped the voltage . Got into windows at 1.2 vcore but stress testing blue screens. I had to keep pushing volts. And now at 1.35v it crunches away for awhile but then spontaneously black screens and reboots.
> 
> Is the failure mode (blue screen w mem dump vs black screen w reboot) indicative of the issue? I noticed temps at failure are mid 60s. Memory is 24g ddr3 1600 value ram (cL 11 but I don’t care). It’s 1.5v memory. All other settings auto. so many knobs to twiddle but this west mere is 32 nm (compared to 45nm Bloomfield i7) so I think it might have lower voltage limits.


Remember to make sure your uncore is set to 1.8x for Westmere vs the typical 2X for Nehalem. Are you running XMP on the memory?


----------



## Wimps

bwana said:


> Hello all. Just decided to upgrade my asrock x58 extreme mobo from a d0 i7 920 to a Xeon. I found a 5680 on Amazon for $100 so now I’m playing w it. At stock prime95 runs all day. I went to the magic settings of 20x multi and 200 bclock and bumped the voltage . Got into windows at 1.2 vcore but stress testing blue screens. I had to keep pushing volts. And now at 1.35v it crunches away for awhile but then spontaneously black screens and reboots.
> 
> Is the failure mode (blue screen w mem dump vs black screen w reboot) indicative of the issue? I noticed temps at failure are mid 60s. Memory is 24g ddr3 1600 value ram (cL 11 but I don’t care). It’s 1.5v memory. All other settings auto. so many knobs to twiddle but this west mere is 32 nm (compared to 45nm Bloomfield i7) so I think it might have lower voltage limits.


Make sure torbo mode and cstates are all disabled, all power saving features are off. Some motherboards have issues manually setting cpu multi if someone those settings are on. It could be trying to run 200bclock and higher multis causing issues with 1.35v not being enough.

Also set ram speed manually close to 1333, qpi multi is on its lowest setting, that your uncore is at 1.5x - 2x memory speed. After getting your cpu stable then find your max ram speed and uncore speed. (max qpi voltage for x56xx xeonx is 1.35v, and your ram and qpi voltage should be no more than .5v from each other.

Your mb might not like 200bclock try running 200bclock with lower multi so the total speed is near stock 3.33ghz, and see if it still crashes.


----------



## RichKnecht

From what I experienced with my 5675, 1.35 was simply not enough voltage for my chip which I have stable at 23x200 @1.4V. Temps are fine at load hovering at about 67 on all 6 cores using an EK water cooling system.


----------



## Wimps

bwana said:


> Hello all. Just decided to upgrade my asrock x58 extreme mobo from a d0 i7 920 to a Xeon. I found a 5680 on Amazon for $100 so now I’m playing w it. At stock prime95 runs all day. I went to the magic settings of 20x multi and 200 bclock and bumped the voltage . Got into windows at 1.2 vcore but stress testing blue screens. I had to keep pushing volts. And now at 1.35v it crunches away for awhile but then spontaneously black screens and reboots.
> 
> Is the failure mode (blue screen w mem dump vs black screen w reboot) indicative of the issue? I noticed temps at failure are mid 60s. Memory is 24g ddr3 1600 value ram (cL 11 but I don’t care). It’s 1.5v memory. All other settings auto. so many knobs to twiddle but this west mere is 32 nm (compared to 45nm Bloomfield i7) so I think it might have lower voltage limits.


Your almost certainly going to run into a thermal limit before a voltage limit. Many people say they have been running up to 1.45vcore no issue for years now, some even say 1.5v with high end custom water cooling, and have seen no significant degradation. Temperature is the biggest degradation factor. Personally I wouldnt go over 1.4v on air/aio, and 1.45v with custom water. 

The voltage claimed to kill a lot of peoples chip is QPI/VTT voltage(some motherboards have a different name). Many recommend not going over 1.35v, or you risk damage.


----------



## Wimps

bwana said:


> Hello all. Just decided to upgrade my asrock x58 extreme mobo from a d0 i7 920 to a Xeon. I found a 5680 on Amazon for $100 so now I’m playing w it. At stock prime95 runs all day. I went to the magic settings of 20x multi and 200 bclock and bumped the voltage . Got into windows at 1.2 vcore but stress testing blue screens. I had to keep pushing volts. And now at 1.35v it crunches away for awhile but then spontaneously black screens and reboots.
> 
> Is the failure mode (blue screen w mem dump vs black screen w reboot) indicative of the issue? I noticed temps at failure are mid 60s. Memory is 24g ddr3 1600 value ram (cL 11 but I don’t care). It’s 1.5v memory. All other settings auto. so many knobs to twiddle but this west mere is 32 nm (compared to 45nm Bloomfield i7) so I think it might have lower voltage limits.


Somehow I forgot to mention the most likely issue first, haha. My bad.

Increasing your bclock often requires a bump in QPI/VTT voltage, max safely is 1.35v.


----------



## Wimps

bwana said:


> Hello all. Just decided to upgrade my asrock x58 extreme mobo from a d0 i7 920 to a Xeon. I found a 5680 on Amazon for $100 so now I’m playing w it. At stock prime95 runs all day. I went to the magic settings of 20x multi and 200 bclock and bumped the voltage . Got into windows at 1.2 vcore but stress testing blue screens. I had to keep pushing volts. And now at 1.35v it crunches away for awhile but then spontaneously black screens and reboots.
> 
> Is the failure mode (blue screen w mem dump vs black screen w reboot) indicative of the issue? I noticed temps at failure are mid 60s. Memory is 24g ddr3 1600 value ram (cL 11 but I don’t care). It’s 1.5v memory. All other settings auto. so many knobs to twiddle but this west mere is 32 nm (compared to 45nm Bloomfield i7) so I think it might have lower voltage limits.


Somehow I forgot to mention the most likely issue first, haha. My bad.

Increasing your bclock often requires a bump in QPI/VTT voltage, max safely is 1.35v.


----------



## 99belle99

Totally wrong section I know but what the hell happened the site. Talk about going backwards with a site update.


----------



## xenkw0n

99belle99 said:


> Totally wrong section I know but what the hell happened the site. Talk about going backwards with a site update.


Yea I'm having a really hard time picking up where I left off on here and it makes using this site kind of a chore.


----------



## Retrorockit

Here is an X58 locked BIOS overclock using Throttlestop 8.48 and a Xeon W3680 in an HP Z400 workstation.
http://www.userbenchmark.com/System/HP-Z400-Workstation/67
http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/7053914
There might be a little more speed in the OEM motherboard. It remains to be seen.
And here is the thread at Tom's.
http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-3496734/throttlestop-z400.html


----------



## Retrorockit

Here is an X58 locked BIOS overclock using Throttlestop 8.48 and a Xeon W3680 in an HP Z400 workstation.
http://www.userbenchmark.com/System/HP-Z400-Workstation/67
http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/7053914
There might be a little more speed in the OEM motherboard. It remains to be seen.
And here is the thread at Tom's.
http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-3496734/throttlestop-z400.html


----------



## Helgaiden

So im putting together a low cost system to give as a gift like a starter PC to my fiance's little brother is very much into tech and videogames but never had a gaming PC. Gonna have him build it too, i think it'll be cool. Anyways, i had an EVGA X58 SLI LE board i came across and thats what i decided to go with for this build, and everything i've read about the x5650 was very promising. I only had 4 sticks of ram to spare for a total of 8gb (Super Talent DDR3 1600) and its configured to run in dual channel. Spent maybe 3-4 hours last night trying to get an overclock and i couldn't get anything stable worth the life of me, though admittedly im a bit new to BCLK overclocking, especially on x58. Figured out part of my issue was clocking the ram way too high and eventually got it to boot again, but even with vcore at 1.4v, any bclk over 190 wouldn't boot even if the ram was way low at 2:6 (final mhz of 1112 on the ram at that setting). Got it to boot at 185 bclk though but prime fails after a little while, though temps are in check even with a short 10 minute blast of p95 Small FFT. CPU has a 240mm AIO on it. Trying to up the memory frequency closer to 1600mhz ends up causing boot issues of course, so im just not sure what im doing wrong or how to proceed. Or if i lost the silicon lottery big time. Also running into an issue where if the memory is too low, it only recognizes as single channel and windows tells me it has 8gb but only 3.99gb usable (the appears to be hardware reserved). Getting it to boot one setting higher does bring dual channel back, but still says 8gb total but only 3.99gb usable. Its win10 64bit still.

Here is a link to the album of my BIOS progression sorta. The pics from top to bottom go from basically stock default bios settings to what i got to get it to boot.

https://imgur.com/a/PZouR

Any help would be much appreciated. Originally wanted something crazy like 4.4ghz but at this point i'd settle for something modest like 3.8-4.0.


----------



## bwana

Helgaiden said:


> So im putting together a low cost system to give as a gift like a starter PC to my fiance's little brother is very much into tech and videogames but never had a gaming PC. Gonna have him build it too, i think it'll be cool. Anyways, i had an EVGA X58 SLI LE board i came across and thats what i decided to go with for this build, and everything i've read about the x5650 was very promising. I only had 4 sticks of ram to spare for a total of 8gb (Super Talent DDR3 1600) and its configured to run in dual channel. Spent maybe 3-4 hours last night trying to get an overclock and i couldn't get anything stable worth the life of me, though admittedly im a bit new to BCLK overclocking, especially on x58. Figured out part of my issue was clocking the ram way too high and eventually got it to boot again, but even with vcore at 1.4v, any bclk over 190 wouldn't boot even if the ram was way low at 2:6 (final mhz of 1112 on the ram at that setting). Got it to boot at 185 bclk though but prime fails after a little while, though temps are in check even with a short 10 minute blast of p95 Small FFT. CPU has a 240mm AIO on it. Trying to up the memory frequency closer to 1600mhz ends up causing boot issues of course, so im just not sure what im doing wrong or how to proceed. Or if i lost the silicon lottery big time. Also running into an issue where if the memory is too low, it only recognizes as single channel and windows tells me it has 8gb but only 3.99gb usable (the appears to be hardware reserved). Getting it to boot one setting higher does bring dual channel back, but still says 8gb total but only 3.99gb usable. Its win10 64bit still.
> 
> Here is a link to the album of my BIOS progression sorta. The pics from top to bottom go from basically stock default bios settings to what i got to get it to boot.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/PZouR
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated. Originally wanted something crazy like 4.4ghz but at this point i'd settle for something modest like 3.8-4.0.


does it run with everything set on auto/optimized defaults? does it prime95 with everything on defaults?
does it run with only 1 ram stick in?


----------



## Helgaiden

initial stress tests, everything ran right on auto/optimized defaults. Gonna have to do an extended prime95 test on stock settings and maybe a memtest86 loop to see if memory is causing me headaches. I do also have a known good kit i can swap in.


----------



## croky

Helgaiden said:


> So im putting together a low cost system to give as a gift like a starter PC to my fiance's little brother is very much into tech and videogames but never had a gaming PC. Gonna have him build it too, i think it'll be cool. Anyways, i had an EVGA X58 SLI LE board i came across and thats what i decided to go with for this build, and everything i've read about the x5650 was very promising. I only had 4 sticks of ram to spare for a total of 8gb (Super Talent DDR3 1600) and its configured to run in dual channel. Spent maybe 3-4 hours last night trying to get an overclock and i couldn't get anything stable worth the life of me, though admittedly im a bit new to BCLK overclocking, especially on x58. Figured out part of my issue was clocking the ram way too high and eventually got it to boot again, but even with vcore at 1.4v, any bclk over 190 wouldn't boot even if the ram was way low at 2:6 (final mhz of 1112 on the ram at that setting). Got it to boot at 185 bclk though but prime fails after a little while, though temps are in check even with a short 10 minute blast of p95 Small FFT. CPU has a 240mm AIO on it. Trying to up the memory frequency closer to 1600mhz ends up causing boot issues of course, so im just not sure what im doing wrong or how to proceed. Or if i lost the silicon lottery big time. Also running into an issue where if the memory is too low, it only recognizes as single channel and windows tells me it has 8gb but only 3.99gb usable (the appears to be hardware reserved). Getting it to boot one setting higher does bring dual channel back, but still says 8gb total but only 3.99gb usable. Its win10 64bit still.
> 
> Here is a link to the album of my BIOS progression sorta. The pics from top to bottom go from basically stock default bios settings to what i got to get it to boot.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/PZouR
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated. Originally wanted something crazy like 4.4ghz but at this point i'd settle for something modest like 3.8-4.0.


I've got an msi X58 Pro-E, so I don't know how your mobo behaves. Nevertheless, one of my quick oc is loading the optimized defaults, set QPI at 1.35v and increase cpu to something near 1.3v . Then you can set your bclk higher. If it crashes, up the cpu voltage. Everything else, leave it at auto. After achieving success, then mess around with the other settings and try getting higher clocks.


----------



## FedotPushkin

*Desktop-q9ua2ri*

https://valid.x86.fr/0isner


----------



## Helgaiden

croky said:


> I've got an msi X58 Pro-E, so I don't know how your mobo behaves. Nevertheless, one of my quick oc is loading the optimized defaults, set QPI at 1.35v and increase cpu to something near 1.3v . Then you can set your bclk higher. If it crashes, up the cpu voltage. Everything else, leave it at auto. After achieving success, then mess around with the other settings and try getting higher clocks.



Yeah i sorta tried to do that but the way it was interacting with the RAM speed was throwing me off like crazy at first, and also i didn't do as much wit the QPI voltage at first too. I approached it the way i overclocked my 3770k, but changing the BCLK instead of raising multi. Learned i gotta approach this way differently.


edit/update: So decided to load defaults and try stress testing (p95 blend) to see if there was any instability i didnt catch at first, and the only change in BIOS i did was set the memory to 2:8, which BIOS said the target frequency would be 1600mhz. CPUID in windows says its ~667 which is 1333, which i guess is fine for the purpose of this testing at the moment but i notice that the CPU VTT is pretty high in just stock, according to HWmonitor...also manually set the DRAM voltage to 1.650 (the rating of the RAM) and its also reading a tad higher. CPU isnt really breaking 50c in this state, so thats nice. https://imgur.com/a/ReXbJ

edit/update: 
Currently working on isolating the max BCLK and getting WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR bsods like crazy at 190 bclk or higher. These are the voltages i was using. HWmonitor reported the CPU VTT at 1.34 with that setting i have it at, and lowering the dimm voltage to 1.5 or even Auto made no difference as well. Eventually it wouldnt post and i had to reset the CMOS, set the voltages, and start at 185 again and am currently inching it back up. 

https://imgur.com/a/nLu2r

blah, 187 bclk still got the error. Gonna retest 185 and possibly settle there.

edit/update 2:
Noticed the BIOS wasn't the most up to date (initially figured since the BIOS recognized the CPU just fine, i didnt need to update), so i decided why not and updated it to the newest. Gave it basically the same settings which was CPU vcore to 1.365 with vdroop, VTT at ~1.35, Dimm voltage at 1.62 with 2:8 divider, IOH vcore at 1.3v, and ICH vcore at 1.2v. Multiplier in BIOS at 20 with Turbo on, and bclk at 183.

CPU-Z says the CPU is at about 4015ghz, RAM is at 1466mhz, but the timings are kinda loose at CL11-tRCD11-tRP11-tRAS29. Yeah, i may need to go in manually since its supposed to be 9-9-9-28 and i think i'll do just that. Yep went in and set it to 9-9-9-28 and 1T.

Im running thru p95 blend now way longer than i previously was though, so definitely happy about that. Time for bed and to leave this running all night.


----------



## croky

Helgaiden said:


> Yeah i sorta tried to do that but the way it was interacting with the RAM speed was throwing me off like crazy at first, and also i didn't do as much wit the QPI voltage at first too. I approached it the way i overclocked my 3770k, but changing the BCLK instead of raising multi. Learned i gotta approach this way differently.
> 
> 
> edit/update: So decided to load defaults and try stress testing (p95 blend) to see if there was any instability i didnt catch at first, and the only change in BIOS i did was set the memory to 2:8, which BIOS said the target frequency would be 1600mhz. CPUID in windows says its ~667 which is 1333, which i guess is fine for the purpose of this testing at the moment but i notice that the CPU VTT is pretty high in just stock, according to HWmonitor...also manually set the DRAM voltage to 1.650 (the rating of the RAM) and its also reading a tad higher. CPU isnt really breaking 50c in this state, so thats nice. https://imgur.com/a/ReXbJ
> 
> edit/update:
> Currently working on isolating the max BCLK and getting WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR bsods like crazy at 190 bclk or higher. These are the voltages i was using. HWmonitor reported the CPU VTT at 1.34 with that setting i have it at, and lowering the dimm voltage to 1.5 or even Auto made no difference as well. Eventually it wouldnt post and i had to reset the CMOS, set the voltages, and start at 185 again and am currently inching it back up.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/nLu2r
> 
> blah, 187 bclk still got the error. Gonna retest 185 and possibly settle there.
> 
> edit/update 2:
> Noticed the BIOS wasn't the most up to date (initially figured since the BIOS recognized the CPU just fine, i didnt need to update), so i decided why not and updated it to the newest. Gave it basically the same settings which was CPU vcore to 1.365 with vdroop, VTT at ~1.35, Dimm voltage at 1.62 with 2:8 divider, IOH vcore at 1.3v, and ICH vcore at 1.2v. Multiplier in BIOS at 20 with Turbo on, and bclk at 183.
> 
> CPU-Z says the CPU is at about 4015ghz, RAM is at 1466mhz, but the timings are kinda loose at CL11-tRCD11-tRP11-tRAS29. Yeah, i may need to go in manually since its supposed to be 9-9-9-28 and i think i'll do just that. Yep went in and set it to 9-9-9-28 and 1T.
> 
> Im running thru p95 blend now way longer than i previously was though, so definitely happy about that. Time for bed and to leave this running all night.


Yeah, go for it and decrease those timmings. X58 loves tighter timings more than speed. But anyway, it seems you're doing things right but sure, try using the latest bios. Good luck !


----------



## Helgaiden

croky said:


> Yeah, go for it and decrease those timmings. X58 loves tighter timings more than speed. But anyway, it seems you're doing things right but sure, try using the latest bios. Good luck !


Thanks.

So i didnt get that much sleep for letting p95 run "all night" lol. 5 hours of blend, got up and had a look and noticed some workers had stopped, so i stopped the entire thing but p95 didn't report any failures or errors so im not sure about that. I feel like the CPU (and VTT and DRAM) is getting plenty of voltage for the OC its at, so im gonna keep going and start downloading games and testing all that stuff. p95 smallFFT seems to pass without issue, at least with the 30 mins of that i ran.


edit/update:

At the moment everything seems stable though i did have to drop the bclk again to 182, but its still at 4ghz. I gave the CPU voltage one more bump and the RAM one more bump (and changed back to 2T) based on a few weird issues i had under normal usage that didnt show up under stress testing (random reboots, display driver bsod when screen goes to sleep and cant wake back up...). Clean reinstalled the display driver but havent had extended time to test, a weird issue i was having was that occasionally after a reboot, the PC would load windows and the resolution would be reset, screen flickers, and resolution corrects itself as the display driver apparently reinstalls itself (yellow exclamation in device manager, screen blinks, then everything is back to normal). Not sure what to make of that. The last time it did that was before i made the above mentioned voltage adjustments and clean display driver reinstall, then i set it to run Valley and went to bed. Got up, valley still running without issues so...thats good i guess.


----------



## bwana

RichKnecht said:


> From what I experienced with my 5675, 1.35 was simply not enough voltage for my chip which I have stable at 23x200 @1.4V. Temps are fine at load hovering at about 67 on all 6 cores using an EK water cooling system.


 @Wimps, Flawlez and Richknecht
thank you. I got the Asrock x58 extreme to 200 bclk and 21 multi by upping the score and vtt. CPU-z and HwInfo were were stalling on launch tho - they were hanging during their query of 'storage' . So I upped ICH as well and now there is no prob. Interestingly, this motherboard has three ways to increase vcore
1) with/without vdroop
2) manual
3) offset

Even without vdroop, vcore at idle is 1.364 but drops to 1.264 at load. At least that's what HwInfo says. Who knows what it REALLY is. I also noted that VTT increases do a lot to increase heat. Currently at 70° under load with an older thermalright cooler and grizzly kryonaut. I can live with 4.2. It feels pretty snappy.

EDIT: vCORE offset in bios:0.3625, VTT 1.27
HwINFO reports: at idle: vCORE: 1.376, vccp .448
at load vCORE: 1.28 vccp .72 temp of hottest core 62


Prime 95 love me long time


----------



## croky

Helgaiden said:


> Thanks.
> ...Clean reinstalled the display driver but havent had extended time to test, a weird issue i was having was that occasionally after a reboot, the PC would load windows and the resolution would be reset, screen flickers, and resolution corrects itself as the display driver apparently reinstalls itself (yellow exclamation in device manager, screen blinks, then everything is back to normal).


A couple of things. First, you could try increasing PCIe frequency in BIOS to 101Mhz or 102Mhz. Second, you could try your GFX in another PCIe slot. That is, if the problem persists. Good luck !


----------



## strap624

I've got a msi big bang x58, which xeon processor could I use. I have a i7-950, would a xeon make a big difference?


----------



## croky

strap624 said:


> I've got a msi big bang x58, which xeon processor could I use. I have a i7-950, would a xeon make a big difference?


You can use any Bloomfield, Gulftown, Gainestown and Westmere-EP based CPU. And having in mind an i7 950, most Gainestown and Westmere-EP based xeon CPU's are superior.


----------



## 99belle99

strap624 said:


> I've got a msi big bang x58, which xeon processor could I use. I have a i7-950, would a xeon make a big difference?


The best all rounder is the X5675. I have a X5660 but I bought a long time ago when the prices were a lot higher.


----------



## RichKnecht

99belle99 said:


> The best all rounder is the X5675. I have a X5660 but I bought a long time ago when the prices were a lot higher.


Another vote for the 5675. I tried a few xeons, including a 5650, and none of them overclocked too well until I got the 5675. I have a 24/7 OC on my 5675 at 4.6.


----------



## tieberion

croky said:


> I've got an msi X58 Pro-E, so I don't know how your mobo behaves. Nevertheless, one of my quick oc is loading the optimized defaults, set QPI at 1.35v and increase cpu to something near 1.3v . Then you can set your bclk higher. If it crashes, up the cpu voltage. Everything else, leave it at auto. After achieving success, then mess around with the other settings and try getting higher clocks.


All the MSI'S of the x58 series have bios updates on their website that allows xeons. So right now their so cheap, go for a x5690, or if money is an issue hit up a xeon 5670.


----------



## Ground15

tieberion said:


> All the MSI'S of the x58 series have bios updates on their website that allows xeons. So right now their so cheap, go for a x5690, or if money is an issue hit up a xeon 5670.


X5675 would probably be enough to max it out (its not like the x5690 is gonna overclock better anyways, at least under ambient cooling), and up to 220 BCLK was doable without much tinkering with every single 1366 CPU and board I’ve had so far (i7 920 c1, e5620, e5640, l5640, e5649, w3680; MSI x58 Pro-E, Asus Rampage II Extreme, Gigabyte x58-a-oc - all those boards actually handled at least 250 BCLK if the CPU could handle it). Price difference between the x5675 and x5670 isn’t that bad, and looking at current experience and reports the ‘11 chips (e5649, x5675, x5690) seem to overclock a little bit better then the ‘10 chips.


----------



## shadowrain

tieberion said:


> All the MSI'S of the x58 series have bios updates on their website that allows xeons.


Not all. AFAIK only the Pro-E, Pro-M and Big Bang supports Xeon. My Platinum had to use a custom microcode bios and my Eclipse SLI still cannot use Xeons as the german beta bios that supports it was lost in the annals of the web.


----------



## theister

you can use mmtool to add the needed microcode by yourself, it is not much work. if it is not a hardware issue to fix like some evga boards have it should be done with this microcode adding.


----------



## bradleyinkona

*Memory bandwidth.*

What's your best score? Asus P6X58D-E with 48GB RAM here. I'm pleased with the results but I will say trying to get the uncore clock to 4000 MHz proved to be an exercise in frustration and futility.


----------



## Retrorockit

Here is an X58 overclock on a locked BIOS Dell T3500 workstation using Throttlestop software. I don't know where in the thread the link will drop you but it's at the end. It was posted by Unclewebb who is the TS developer. 4.133Ghz with no other mods except an extra fan on the CPU cooler. I don't think he has $150 in the whole thing.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ocking-desktop-pcs.235975/page-3#post-3799652


----------



## ikem

still rocking my x58. 

x5550 and 6870


----------



## strap624

The x5675 seems to be popular, is it better than the w3690?


----------



## Retrorockit

The W3690 has an unlocked multiplier. If your MB supports overclocking then that's not important. If it doesn't then not much else matters.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

The W3690 also can use the x12 multi for RAM. It's basically a 990X.


----------



## strap624

x5675 it is then, They are quite a bit less $$.


----------



## Retrorockit

W3680 is also le$$ and is unlocked too. The Xeons support DDR3 1333, The 980x/990x support DDR3-1066


----------



## Tex Arcana

Well, kiddies, I've done it: I pulled the trigger on a X5670 to drop into my 2008-built Asus P6T Deluxe mobo, along with a nice 2TB Micron 1100 SSD. I shall post the proof soon. 

Interesting question: I have two 1TB disks installed: one is a WD Black, one partition for Windows and such; the other is divided up, but the most important partition is the 30GB one at the very front of the disk for the swap file. Yes, obviously, I emulated a Linux swap volume. But by putting it on a separate disk on a separate channel, it made the swap file work faster than if it were on C:\ with everything else.

Now that I've got this 2TB SSD, what should I do about a swap file? Leave it be, let Windows manage it on C:\, or should I partition the drive and put the swap on it's own volume, but on the same drive?


----------



## Squall Leonhart

swap file only gets used if ram runs short, if it does, SSD is the best place for random writes/reads and the swap file has had telemetry proving it has far more reads than writes.


----------



## Tex Arcana

Squall Leonhart said:


> swap file only gets used if ram runs short, if it does, SSD is the best place for random writes/reads and the swap file has had telemetry proving it has far more reads than writes.


But the question remains: leave the disk alone as one volume, or create a swap partition of, say, 30gigs?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Retrorockit said:


> Here is an X58 overclock on a locked BIOS Dell T3500 workstation using Throttlestop software. I don't know where in the thread the link will drop you but it's at the end. It was posted by Unclewebb who is the TS developer. 4.133Ghz with no other mods except an extra fan on the CPU cooler. I don't think he has $150 in the whole thing.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ocking-desktop-pcs.235975/page-3#post-3799652


I just randomly found that post yesterday, which is great...I was told this method would not work, but was always curious and almost positive it would. Was originally going to pick up a W3570 just to test, as it is the cheapest unlocked CPU on this platform, at least to my knowledge. Now I am just going to go with a W3680 instead. If it works, I will buy a few more T3500 boards for other builds. One of the best purchases I have made so far in regards to budget gaming computers.


----------



## Retrorockit

FWIW Hybrid drives manage an SSD swap file automatically (I think). Due to the popularity and price drop of SSDs they're pretty cheap right now. But X58 supports lots of RAM so I'm not sure it's worth the bother. Single CPU is 24GB (48GB unofficial) and the X series Xeons support 288GB. Also it's 3 channel so it's pretty damned fast. I guess 30GB RAM costs a lotmore than a swap file though.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...0&cm_re=hybrid_hdd-_-1Z4-0002-006T7-_-Product


----------



## Tex Arcana

Retrorockit said:


> FWIW Hybrid drives manage an SSD swap file automatically (I think). Due to the popularity and price drop of SSDs they're pretty cheap right now. But X58 supports lots of RAM so I'm not sure it's worth the bother. Single CPU is 24GB (48GB unofficial) and the X series Xeons support 288GB. Also it's 3 channel so it's pretty damned fast. I guess 30GB RAM costs a lotmore than a swap file though.
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...0&cm_re=hybrid_hdd-_-1Z4-0002-006T7-_-Product


My point exactly. I only pulled the trigger on the SSD because it was so cheap (Micron 1100 2TB for $390 on Amazon), then went for the X5670 for the same reason.

I originally was thinking RAM because I was having trouble with processes eating up the 6GB I have, but their prices have gotten out of control right now. I still want as much RAM as I can get, because RAMDISK, but it'll have to wait.

Also, I've been advised elsewhere that the next "upgrade" should be an older used vidcard (5years old?), as vidcard prices are still crazy, which would improve performance over my HD4870-1GB, which makes sense as well.

So the question remains: standard Windows swap file, or a dedicated swap partition?


----------



## AllenG

Want more life out of x58 platforms? They are still solid performers as we know, but the lack of decent storage options is the biggest issue we run into. Here's a few tips.

Look into secondhand LSI SAS 6g controllers to get solid sata6g out of this platform, they are CHEAP. The 4 and 8 port cards have no problem sustaining 6g on all ports simultaneously. Disable the onboard marvel sata 6g controllers all together in the bios, they're trash as most of us know.

A tip for going NVME... I have come to find the Plextor M8PE Add in Card SSD's come equipped with an option rom bios making it possible for us older BIOS based machines to boot from it. This is the major hurtle to getting NVME working on this old platform, we can then use other NVME m2 to pci express cards populated with ANY newer m2 nvme ssd for data storage once we are booted into the OS on the Plextor M8PE with the NVME driver loaded. Effectively, you can go full NVME on an x58 system using this combination. One hard limitation is the pci express 2.0 though, each x4 drive will run into a wall at about 1500-1800 MB/s. Still not shabby though, and well worth it if you ask me. Another AIC SSD that seems to have an option rom bios is the HyperX Predator.

Note that some other AIC's dont play well together on certain motherboards, you may have to disable onboard storage controllers, or not be able to use other 3rd party storage controllers such as LSI's at the same time. Results have varied based on the motherboard.

Hopefully this helps someone decide their x58 can last them longer and save their pocketbooks while being able to switch to newer storage technologies that will be used in future possible upgrades.


----------



## strap624

AllenG said:


> Want more life out of x58 platforms? They are still solid performers as we know, but the lack of decent storage options is the biggest issue we run into. Here's a few tips.
> 
> Look into secondhand LSI SAS 6g controllers to get solid sata6g out of this platform, they are CHEAP. The 4 and 8 port cards have no problem sustaining 6g on all ports simultaneously. Disable the onboard marvel sata 6g controllers all together in the bios, they're trash as most of us know.
> 
> A tip for going NVME... I have come to find the Plextor M8PE Add in Card SSD's come equipped with an option rom bios making it possible for us older BIOS based machines to boot from it. This is the major hurtle to getting NVME working on this old platform, we can then use other NVME m2 to pci express cards populated with ANY newer m2 nvme ssd for data storage once we are booted into the OS on the Plextor M8PE with the NVME driver loaded. Effectively, you can go full NVME on an x58 system using this combination. One hard limitation is the pci express 2.0 though, each x4 drive will run into a wall at about 1500-1800 MB/s. Still not shabby though, and well worth it if you ask me. Another AIC SSD that seems to have an option rom bios is the HyperX Predator.
> 
> Note that some other AIC's dont play well together on certain motherboards, you may have to disable onboard storage controllers, or not be able to use other 3rd party storage controllers such as LSI's at the same time. Results have varied based on the motherboard.
> 
> Hopefully this helps someone decide their x58 can last them longer and save their pocketbooks while being able to switch to newer storage technologies that will be used in future possible upgrades.



Funny you mention that, I was looking at those m8pe cards 20 minutes ago but after reading up decided they wouldn't boot from x58. Can you confirm that they will? Thanks for your help on my other thread BTW, the raid card still may be a viable option. But if the plextor will work it's a good deal for $125.


----------



## AllenG

That's what i've been saying, they do in fact work. If you found one for $125 still, it's a dang good deal. Do it, then even IF it doesn't work amazon returns are awesome.

I just bought 3 of them when i found em for $121 to put in x58 platforms, i've been using them to boot from no problem... along with one of those LSI raid controllers i recommended for my regular SATAIII ssd's in two systems. Third system i have the Plextor for boot, and one of those pci express x16 to 4x m2 cards with two samsung 960 evo's on it as my storage drives, Full NVME storage... no LSI controller, no sata drives or controllers enabled at all.


----------



## strap624

Well I just Bought a "used" plextor m8pey 128gb from Amazon for---$67!! free shipping. If it doesn't work I'll just return it I guess. Hope it does, I got my Xeon x5675 for $50 and this ssd for $67. Should be one hell of a boost. That's a lot cheaper than upgrading to a newer platform.


----------



## AllenG

There ya go! What are you running for ram? That's a solid rig right there and will be a definite seat of the pants noticeable upgrade from where you were. Like i said in the other thread, grab that LSI raid controller anyways so you have some real sata 6g ports also cant beat the price... try to run both together. What are you going to run for OS?


----------



## strap624

I already have win 10 on it, It's using a kingston hyper x 3 module kit 1600mhz 6gb part #khx1600c9d3k3/6gx . I know it probably needs more but Memory is way expensive right now.


----------



## AllenG

You're pretty much set then. 6GB is a little bit of an ouch, but everything you did will still make a HUGE difference and pickup some of the slack from having so little ram even.
At least the ram is a standard type you can still get. Don't blame you though, i wouldn't buy ram now either. Have access to the classifieds? Check em out, might come across something.

Remember to disable the onboard marvell sata6 controller for sure. If you run into issues, maybe even the Jmicron ESATA controller also. I'd probably just disable both those anyways to start and try to reenable the esata controller after i had the Plextor and LSI controller working together.
Try the new devices one at a time to isolate if anything will be a problem and if so what... starting with the pci-e ssd. Use one of your x4 or x8 slots. Then try to throw the LSI raid controller into the mix in another x4 or x8 slot... reserving your second x16 slot for if you decide to do a 4x M2 adapter later.

Do you have any other drives attached besides the older Crucial SSD? You might find you have to set the onboard intel sata controller to ide mode instead of ahci to get the Plextor to initialize properly. I've only experienced this on one board though, the Asus Rampage III Extreme. Figured i'd throw it out there anyways, just incase you get stuck and need something to try.


----------



## strap624

Yeah when I first built this pc long ago I tried the marvel controller. I soon turned it off. It hasn't been on in years. I've got 2 750g hdd in raid 1 for safety (photos and videos of my kid) the drives are probably 10 years old. I have a c300 and an ocz agility2 in there as well. If I added more memory, do i need to buy 3 more sticks? Does it need to be the exact same model?


----------



## AllenG

Fair enough. That means intel RST raid should stay on then for the HDD's... If the intel raid causes problems with the Plextor, and you can get the LSI controller working along side the Plextor with the Intel Raid disabled; worst case scenario you can put your HDD's back in raid on the LSI, along with the two SSD's you have. I personally have not used all 3 together at once, but also have not tried... cant wait to see the outcome! If all three work together, leave the HDD's on the intel raid and put the c300 and agility2 on the LSI.

In order to keep triple channel working multiples of 3 are required, yes. Mixing and matching ram is something i usually stay away from, however that doesn't mean it wont work... if the timings and speeds are rated about the same chances are they will work together, even better if they are the same type of ram IC's. Historically, overclocking doesn't do as well when all ram slots are loaded. I've noticed x5675's seem to do pretty well with it though. Most effective ram upgrades are going to 12 or 24gb with 3x4 or 3x8gb sticks.


----------



## Slayer3032

strap624 said:


> I already have win 10 on it, It's using a kingston hyper x 3 module kit 1600mhz 6gb part #khx1600c9d3k3/6gx . I know it probably needs more but Memory is way expensive right now.


Used memory isn't expensive right now, well at least used DDR3 ECC Unbuffered memory isn't!

I picked up 3x2gb of Samsung 1333mhz ECC Unbuffered DDR3 for $18 shipped a while back. You just need to make sure you aren't getting the ECC Registered memory. If you're worried about aesthetics, the black pcb DDR3 Mac Pro memory is also a really good option while also being sold in primarily triple channel kits.

If you pick around on ebay long enough you can usually find some far better deals than this.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-4-Nany...Desktop-Memory-NT2GC64B88G0NF-CG/142691274887


----------



## strap624

Keeping in mind that I want to be able to overclock the x5675 when I get it, will I have issues running 6 ram sticks? If I were to buy more can I just get another 3x2 ddr3 1600 kit of another brand and fill all my slots?? I see alot of triple channel kits around $40-$50, just none that are the same part # as mine.


----------



## croky

strap624 said:


> Keeping in mind that I want to be able to overclock the x5675 when I get it, will I have issues running 6 ram sticks? If I were to buy more can I just get another 3x2 ddr3 1600 kit of another brand and fill all my slots?? I see alot of triple channel kits around $40-$50, just none that are the same part # as mine.


If RAM has similar timings and the same building scheme (1Rx8, 2Rx8 etc) then it should work. Heck ... I've got 24GB (6x4GB modules) of mixed ECC (Hynix Mac Ram) and non ECC (HyperX Savage) on a L5639 cpu @ 180 BCLK (edit:actually, it's 190). Triple channel is working and system stability is great !


----------



## RichKnecht

strap624 said:


> Keeping in mind that I want to be able to overclock the x5675 when I get it, will I have issues running 6 ram sticks? If I were to buy more can I just get another 3x2 ddr3 1600 kit of another brand and fill all my slots?? I see alot of triple channel kits around $40-$50, just none that are the same part # as mine.


I ran 6 4GB sticks of Corsair Vengence @ 1603 with my 5675 OC'ed to 4.6GHz with no issues. It was a matched set though. Performance was quite good.


----------



## Retrorockit

Aaron_Henderson said:


> I just randomly found that post yesterday, which is great...I was told this method would not work, but was always curious and almost positive it would. Was originally going to pick up a W3570 just to test, as it is the cheapest unlocked CPU on this platform, at least to my knowledge. Now I am just going to go with a W3680 instead. If it works, I will buy a few more T3500 boards for other builds. One of the best purchases I have made so far in regards to budget gaming computers.


 W3570 is unlocked? First I heard of it. But 45nm 4core doesn't seem like the best choice. HT is interesting though. Also the T3500 comes with RAID 0,1 ,5,10 in the BIOS. The dual CPU machines T5500.7500 (not X58) can be run with 1 CPU. All support SAS with add in cards.

http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-W3680-vs-Intel-Xeon-W3570


----------



## strap624

RichKnecht said:


> I ran 6 4GB sticks of Corsair Vengence @ 1603 with my 5675 OC'ed to 4.6GHz with no issues. It was a matched set though. Performance was quite good.



I hope to just clock to 4ghz and be done, I want to keep voltage and temps low, don't need anything wild. What is your voltage running @4.6?


----------



## RichKnecht

strap624 said:


> I hope to just clock to 4ghz and be done, I want to keep voltage and temps low, don't need anything wild. What is your voltage running @4.6?


Voltage was 1.4125. The temps never went over 74 degrees. I am running a custom EK loop with 2 240mm radiators which is now cooling my 7900X @ 4.8GHz.


----------



## Retrorockit

Aaron_Henderson said:


> I just randomly found that post yesterday, which is great...I was told this method would not work, but was always curious and almost positive it would. Was originally going to pick up a W3570 just to test, as it is the cheapest unlocked CPU on this platform, at least to my knowledge. Now I am just going to go with a W3680 instead. If it works, I will buy a few more T3500 boards for other builds. One of the best purchases I have made so far in regards to budget gaming computers.


 You got me looking into the unlocked Nehalems. I found the W3580 is also unlocked, and I heard rumors the W5580/90 were also. These are dual CPU processors. It was difficult to find a dual CPU multiplier overclock because no workstations have that setting in the BIOS. But I did find one running alone. 42x133=5.6GHz.
http://valid.x86.fr/81teia BTW fastest overclock there for this CPU.
http://valid.x86.fr/top-cpu/496e746...0202020202020573535383020204020332e323047487a
So 2CPU,8 core 16 thread overclock looks possible. 
Actually going down the list there is one 2xCPU aftermarket MB. The EVGA Classified SR2 but no one was using the multiplier option. $1500 MB and $15 CPU?


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Retrorockit said:


> FWIW Hybrid drives manage an SSD swap file automatically (I think).


No, they simply cache frequently accessed files




> Due to the popularity and price drop of SSDs they're pretty cheap right now. But X58 supports lots of RAM so I'm not sure it's worth the bother. Single CPU is 24GB (48GB unofficial) and the X series Xeons support 288GB. Also it's 3 channel so it's pretty damned fast. I guess 30GB RAM costs a lotmore than a swap file though.
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...0&cm_re=hybrid_hdd-_-1Z4-0002-006T7-_-Product


Swap files aren't just a dump for ram spill, you also need one for contiguous virtual allocations.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Retrorockit said:


> You got me looking into the unlocked Nehalems. I found the W3580 is also unlocked, and I heard rumors the W5580/90 were also. These are dual CPU processors. It was difficult to find a dual CPU multiplier overclock because no workstations have that setting in the BIOS. But I did find one running alone. 42x133=5.6GHz.
> http://valid.x86.fr/81teia BTW fastest overclock there for this CPU.
> http://valid.x86.fr/top-cpu/496e746...0202020202020573535383020204020332e323047487a
> So 2CPU,8 core 16 thread overclock looks possible.
> Actually going down the list there is one 2xCPU aftermarket MB. The EVGA Classified SR2 but no one was using the multiplier option. $1500 MB and $15 CPU?


Reminds me of an old idea I had with the 771 Xeons...BSEL modding 1333 FSB Xeons to 1600FSB, and throwing them into an Intel 5400 series chipset dual CPU board. I know some Mac users successfully did this. They are too old now, the 771 platform, but still...I might try a dual 1366 overclock setup just for the hell of it. Old servers are dirt cheap in my local area. Would be a cheap project.


----------



## Retrorockit

Aaron_Henderson said:


> Reminds me of an old idea I had with the 771 Xeons...BSEL modding 1333 FSB Xeons to 1600FSB, and throwing them into an Intel 5400 series chipset dual CPU board. I know some Mac users successfully did this. They are too old now, the 771 platform, but still...I might try a dual 1366 overclock setup just for the hell of it. Old servers are dirt cheap in my local area. Would be a cheap project.


 I'm actually gathering parts to do a 5400 2 CPU overclock. Just a bunch of old cheap junk to play with. BSEL, or unlocked CPUs. Here's a thread I started ON OCing locked BIOS computers at TPU. I wasn't aware of unlocked 1366 2x CPUs until now.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/
ASFAIK no one has tried Throttlestop overclocking 2xCPUs. If you try this could you post your results there? You would be in touch with Unclewebb the TS developer if you have any questions. He posts there.
Like most of my ideas they're a little out of the mainstream and don't fit in existing threads. So this is a little beyond X58. But these CPUs will run on X58 so not totally OT I guess.
Here's an example I found of a solid OC 2x1366 machine using EVGA SR2. No way to tell if it's BCLK, or Multiplier OC. But the relative CPU performance is shown.
http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/2218268
With 16 threads it's probably more work than play oriented, but still cheap thrills.
Here are some SR2/ 2x X5690 overclocks for the X58 Xeon fans. Since they're locked CPUs I can only assume BCLK method.
http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/SpeedTest/11743/1st-CPU--IntelR-XeonR-CPU-----------X5690----347GHz


----------



## identitycrisis

strap624 said:


> Keeping in mind that I want to be able to overclock the x5675 when I get it, will I have issues running 6 ram sticks? If I were to buy more can I just get another 3x2 ddr3 1600 kit of another brand and fill all my slots?? I see alot of triple channel kits around $40-$50, just none that are the same part # as mine.


I Wouldn't worry about it. I have an i7 950 with 24gb (6x4gb) of corsair Dominator GT ram and my CPU runs at 4ghz without much issue on an Gigabyte GA-x58A-UD5 motherboard

I plan to upgrade my CPU to an x56xx series CPU and push it right back up to 4ghz or better.

There is a lot of awesome info in this thread to extend the life of this PC!

Now if I can just find a new/used GPU that isn't overpriced or doesn't cost as much as replacing the PC with a Prebuilt HP/Dell... My GTX 590 just doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## strap624

Out of these which should I get? my current memory is kingston hyperx 1600 9-9-9-27 I want to add 6 more gigs, triple channel kit

corsair ddr3-1600 9-9-9-24
gskill pi series ddr3 1600 7-8-7-24-2N
Mushkin Enhanced Blackline DDR3 1600 6GB (3x2GB) 7-8-7-20

these are all $30-$50 on ebay. triple channel 3x2 kits


----------



## RichKnecht

strap624 said:


> Out of these which should I get? my current memory is kingston hyperx 1600 9-9-9-27 I want to add 6 more gigs, triple channel kit
> 
> corsair ddr3-1600 9-9-9-24
> gskill pi series ddr3 1600 7-8-7-24-2N
> Mushkin Enhanced Blackline DDR3 1600 6GB (3x2GB) 7-8-7-20
> 
> these are all $30-$50 on ebay. triple channel 3x2 kits


If the Corsair is their Vengence series, I would go for that. I have never had an issue with Corsair RAM. I'd go with at least 12GB though. I was running 24GB of 1600 and it always performed flawlessly. When I switched to X299 a few days ago, I went with Corsair again and so far so good. All sticks running at their rated speed.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I was thinking I may need to upgrade to a new platform for recording gameplay, but after some tinkering I'm able to do 1440p 60fps without an issue. It's like the XP of hardware, it just keeps working.


----------



## strap624

RichKnecht said:


> If the Corsair is their Vengence series, I would go for that. I have never had an issue with Corsair RAM. I'd go with at least 12GB though. I was running 24GB of 1600 and it always performed flawlessly. When I switched to X299 a few days ago, I went with Corsair again and so far so good. All sticks running at their rated speed.
> 
> It's their XMS3 memory here: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_od...DR3+1600+3X2.TRS0&_nkw=DDR3+1600+3X2&_sacat=0
> 
> I already have 6 gigs of kingston, I want to add 6 more.


----------



## croky

strap624 said:


> Out of these which should I get? my current memory is kingston hyperx 1600 9-9-9-27 I want to add 6 more gigs, triple channel kit
> 
> corsair ddr3-1600 9-9-9-24
> gskill pi series ddr3 1600 7-8-7-24-2N
> Mushkin Enhanced Blackline DDR3 1600 6GB (3x2GB) 7-8-7-20
> 
> these are all $30-$50 on ebay. triple channel 3x2 kits


You could buy something like this: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OFFICIAL...431887088?clk_rvr_id=1447152483924&rmvSB=true and then sell the ones you have. Just saying ...

What's your motherboard btw ?

But anyway. I'd go with the one with most similar timings.


----------



## strap624

It's a MSI big bang xpower x58. I'd like to buy some of that ram like you suggested, just don't know what to get exactly. I hear people talk about ECC ram too.


----------



## strap624

I just installed the Plextor M8PEY 128gb pcie nvme drive. It was recognized immediately. Zero issues installing windows!


----------



## crazyfrog1

You have bootable nvme on x58 and it was recognised by windows and the bios and bootable without extra setup?


----------



## strap624

Yes! It was suggested to me a couple pages back! I picked up and open Box one on amazon for $67. Apparently it has an on board legacy driver.

My video Here:


----------



## croky

strap624 said:


> It's a MSI big bang xpower x58. I'd like to buy some of that ram like you suggested, just don't know what to get exactly. I hear people talk about ECC ram too.


I've got a couple of MSI X58 PRO-e. When using just ecc unbuffered ram, they suffer from the infamous D4 code when booting up. Your big bang has the same exact issue. Strangely enough, if you mix ecc and non ecc ram with similar timings in a certain way, it will work. Even triple channel works. You'll loose the ecc functionality but who cares, I mean ? 

Here's something related at msi forums: https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=162271.0

I've stated it before but I'll leave this screenshot again as proof.


----------



## SyncMaster753

I don't know if OP is still updating the table but with my new x5650, i'm glad to see there is still discussion on the platform.

Syncmaster753


I'm still tuning the OC. My cpu seems like it has plenty of legs left but i keep getting RAM related BSOD's.


----------



## 99belle99

SyncMaster753 said:


> I don't know if OP is still updating the table but with my new x5650, i'm glad to see there is still discussion on the platform.
> 
> Syncmaster753
> 
> 
> I'm still tuning the OC. My cpu seems like it has plenty of legs left but i keep getting RAM related BSOD's.


I have no idea why as you have extremely bad timings for 1600MHz. When I was getting RAM errors it was because my timings were 7-7-7-20 1T but should have been 7-7-7-20 2T. I loosened them up to 7-8-7-20 1T and have had none since for the past few years.


----------



## AllenG

strap624 said:


> I just installed the Plextor M8PEY 128gb pcie nvme drive. It was recognized immediately. Zero issues installing windows!


Glad to see it all worked out! Get that xeon in there yet?


----------



## strap624

AllenG said:


> Glad to see it all worked out! Get that xeon in there yet?


Should be here tomorrow. Except I don't have thermal paste. The seller never shipped it. So I guess I have to make a run to the local store.


----------



## strap624

Well USPS screwed me. I got my thermal paste unexpectedly but the CPU didn't show up. darnit.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Newegg has a really good bundle with an i7-8700K available today. Seriously considering pulling the trigger instead of waiting for Z390.


----------



## seilexta

My R2E has showing weird issues recently
the QPI voltage is stuck at 1.45 - 1.55v all the time, except when everything resets (as in 12 multiplier) the QPI voltage become 1.05, though soon enough it will forced reboot (i assume this has something to do with sudden jumps into 1.5v causing it to do hard shutdown)

what i can analyze is that QPI voltage at range 1.1v - 1.4v is missing, so whatever i try it will just go into 1.5v
does it have anything to do with a dead MOSFET ?

Currently PC is doing fine. well not really, there's random reboots sometimes which probably because the 1.5v QPI as it's just too high


----------



## croky

Are you using any XMP ram profile in BIOS ?


----------



## strap624

Got the x5675 in. Running prime 95 now. @4.2ghz. 1.3v . 68 degrees max temp. This seems stable

I tried 4.3ghz and it bsod's when I run cinebench still @ 1.3v What should I do to try to get to 4.4ghz? I have everything on auto in the BIOS.


----------



## seilexta

croky said:


> Are you using any XMP ram profile in BIOS ?


thanks for response !

i didn't, so when it goes to the recovery preset (the one when your overclocking fail, it becomes 1v ish in VTT)
and then i reset the settings to default, the VTT back into 1.5v upon reboot
sadly i tried various Processor, RAM and PSU too for this


----------



## RichKnecht

strap624 said:


> Got the x5675 in. Running prime 95 now. @4.2ghz. 1.3v . 68 degrees max temp. This seems stable
> 
> I tried 4.3ghz and it bsod's when I run cinebench still @ 1.3v What should I do to try to get to 4.4ghz? I have everything on auto in the BIOS.


When I had my 5675, I had a stable 24/7 overclock of 4.6GHz @ 1.4125V. I was running an EK loop with a 240mm PE radiator.


----------



## Zaor

strap624 said:


> Got the x5675 in. Running prime 95 now. @4.2ghz. 1.3v . 68 degrees max temp. This seems stable
> 
> I tried 4.3ghz and it bsod's when I run cinebench still @ 1.3v What should I do to try to get to 4.4ghz? I have everything on auto in the BIOS.


I would recommend 4.3ghz max based on your temps and the winter for 24/7,
Set vcore 1.328v
QPI/VTT 1315v
Load Line Calibration lvl 2


----------



## strap624

Zaor said:


> I would recommend 4.3ghz max based on your temps and the winter for 24/7,
> Set vcore 1.328v
> QPI/VTT 1315v
> Load Line Calibration lvl 2


So I don't have LLC on my board, I think my board calls it "vdroop" which I have changed to the "low" which is what I used to use on my i7-950. Is that correct? stock setting is "High". 
I have 1 core that gets to 68 right now, the others are all hovering around 61. I'd like to try to hit 4.2 and hopefully get a 1000+ cinebench score.

There's alot of other things like EIST, c-state, overspeed protection, spread spectrum and others which I have set on default right now. I see some people shut these off, while others don't bother. Any tips on the other settings?


----------



## Retrorockit

Here is a locked BIOS, multiplier only overclock on a Dell T3500 workstation W3680 @4.266GHz. This is stock cooler with extra fan.
http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/7540614
userbenchmark doesn't display the OC speed but it's ranking 96% for that CPU there.
Here's a page with more info. on this OC.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/page-4


----------



## strap624

Seems like there is a wall at 4.2ghz. Can't seem to even get it to boot to windows past this. I had cpu 4.39ghz at 1.4v , qpi @ 1.33v got WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR bsod. tips? I dropped the memory ratio to it's lowest setting, didn't help.


----------



## strap624

Well i'm at 4.4ghz. Realized the multiplier was at 23. changed it to 25 and lowered the bclk to hit 4.4ghz. ran bf4 for a couple games, running prime 95 now. vcore is at 1.36v . qpi auto, everything else auto. Temps are not going over 73 under load. Hit 1007 on cinebench.


----------



## Zaor

strap624 said:


> Well i'm at 4.4ghz. Realized the multiplier was at 23. changed it to 25 and lowered the bclk to hit 4.4ghz. ran bf4 for a couple games, running prime 95 now. vcore is at 1.36v . qpi auto, everything else auto. Temps are not going over 73 under load. Hit 1007 on cinebench.


Disable,all the eist,c-state,turbo,qpi should not be at auto at those settings,it is more harmful than vcore,a couple of guys said they killed their systems when running at 1.4v,max is 1.35 so ideally you want to be lower than that.


----------



## strap624

Disabling EIST doesn't allow a 25 (which is where Im set now) multiplier so I left it enabled. I lowered the qpi to 1.29 so far. still seems stable. will test lower settings to see where the threshold is.

I'm wondering if I should disable EIST, go with the lower multiplier and see I can get it stable at 4.4. With EIST disabled it drops the multiplier to 23. Previously I wasnt able to boot at anything over 4.2ghz with the 23 multiplier but that was with EIST enabled.

Maybe I should try disabling eist and dropping the multiplier back to 23 and setting bclk for 4.4 and try that?


----------



## STEvil

Are there any X58 boards that support UEFI?


----------



## strap624

STEvil said:


> Are there any X58 boards that support UEFI?


for nvme ssd?


----------



## Squall Leonhart

no, but there are boot loaders that can simulate uefi.


----------



## Zaor

strap624 said:


> Disabling EIST doesn't allow a 25 (which is where Im set now) multiplier so I left it enabled. I lowered the qpi to 1.29 so far. still seems stable. will test lower settings to see where the threshold is.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should disable EIST, go with the lower multiplier and see I can get it stable at 4.4. With EIST disabled it drops the multiplier to 23. Previously I wasnt able to boot at anything over 4.2ghz with the 23 multiplier but that was with EIST enabled.
> 
> Maybe I should try disabling eist and dropping the multiplier back to 23 and setting bclk for 4.4 and try that?


Yes,try the x22,x23 multiplier,your m/b should be able to handle 196-205mhz bus speed,maybe up qpi to 1.315V,set mem times to 9-9-9-24 for extra stability.


----------



## croky

strap624 said:


> Disabling EIST doesn't allow a 25 (which is where Im set now) multiplier so I left it enabled. I lowered the qpi to 1.29 so far. still seems stable. will test lower settings to see where the threshold is.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should disable EIST, go with the lower multiplier and see I can get it stable at 4.4. With EIST disabled it drops the multiplier to 23. Previously I wasnt able to boot at anything over 4.2ghz with the 23 multiplier but that was with EIST enabled.
> 
> Maybe I should try disabling eist and dropping the multiplier back to 23 and setting bclk for 4.4 and try that?


You usually need to mess with the multiplier only in some situations and IMHO this is not one of them. I say this because system stability is impacted more because of BCLK changes rather than with the multiplier. I mean, what is more stable 22x200 or 25x176 ? What's best regarding ram ratios and uncore speed ? You do the math ...

But anyway, I'm trying to understand what you're trying to achieve. Is it a 24/7 stable system for the long run or stable max overclock not minding about it in the long run ?


----------



## strap624

My memory is already at 9-9-9-24, although the spec from the manufacturer is 9-9-9-27. For some reason it defaulted to 9-9-9-24. I haven't attempted to change it since it doesn't seem to be causing issues. I'll try a lower multiplier, maybe I can get it stable at 4.4 with reasonable temps . The EIST may have been the issue. Maybe by disabling EIST and running a lower multiplier the CPU can run at lower volts?

Last night I had the multiplier at 25, set bclk for 4.4ghz, qpi was at 1.31v. It failed a couple workers in prime95. I didn't feel comfortable raising volts/ temps further so I dialed it back to 4.3ghz and lowered volts a bit and then had no issues in prime.

I'd like to have good temps at 4.4ghz maybe that's not possible with my cooler, I'll have to play around and see if I can get it.


----------



## croky

strap624 said:


> qpi was at 1.31v


QPI can go safely as high as 1.35v but sure, I'd watch the temps.


----------



## strap624

My goal is really 4.4ghz at reasonable temps, everyday use computer for gaming, surfing. I'd like it to last long term if that's doable. I guess I'd be ok with 4.2-4.4ghz, in reality there won't be any noticeable difference other than benchmarks. I just like to tinker I guess. So is there no difference in stability going from a 23 to a 25 multiplier, if they are both clocked at 4.4?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Generally speaking, a lower base clock will put less stress on your system, require less voltage, and run a little cooler. It is advisable to use your highest multiplier possible, but that sometimes isn't possible for your maximum overclock. One trade off that comes with a lower base clock is slightly worse performance, but chances are you won't be able to tell the difference outside benchmarks.


----------



## croky

strap624 said:


> My goal is really 4.4ghz at reasonable temps, everyday use computer for gaming, surfing. I'd like it to last long term if that's doable. I guess I'd be ok with 4.2-4.4ghz, in reality there won't be any noticeable difference other than benchmarks. I just like to tinker I guess.


Yeah, I did that as well with mine. It's stable at 4.4Ghz but with some BIOS setup differences regarding my current speed, which is at 4.2Ghz with Intel tech turned on. It's more conservative and it does the job. But now and then I also tinker with higher speeds just for the kicks with some benchmarking.



strap624 said:


> So is there no difference in stability going from a 23 to a 25 multiplier, if they are both clocked at 4.4?


Actually bclk speed makes the difference. To achieve 4.4 either you do something like 22x200 or 23x191 or 25x176. Theoretically, the less you stress bclk, more chances of stability can be achieved. Then you need to check uncore speeds and ram speeds by adjusting the dividers and multipliers, if available, and respect some ratios. Sometimes uncore can be ***** and the main culprit to a failed oc when ratios are not met. Then you need to readjust bclk again, shoot for the next speed and retest.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

chessmyantidrug said:


> Generally speaking, a lower base clock will put less stress on your system, require less voltage, and run a little cooler.


generally speaking, this is false.


----------



## croky

Squall Leonhart said:


> generally speaking, this is false.


*Troll alert*


----------



## Squall Leonhart

croky said:


> *Troll alert*


Sorry, you're an electrical engineer then?

No?

Clam it.

There exists a range where increased clock rates do not require more voltage, do not produce more heat, and actually uses less voltage under minimal loading because tasks are completed faster, leaving more idle time.


----------



## croky

Squall Leonhart said:


> Sorry, you're an electrical engineer then?
> 
> No?
> 
> Clam it.
> 
> There exists a range where increased clock rates do not require more voltage, do not produce more heat, and actually uses less voltage under minimal loading because tasks are completed faster, leaving more idle time.


I never said I was an electrical engineer. Therefore I don't need to make any claim. On the other hand, you're the one lacking "claim" when, be it by lack of knowledge or by trolling, you oppose others saying it's false but without explaining why. Thanks for the late explanation though ... mr electrical engineer !

Oh and btw, I just noticed you edited your previous comment, deleting one quotation and cutting down another one. Less dramatic now, huh ?
It looks a bit better but such changes makes you a troll even more. Deceiving, like any other troll would do ...

Cheers


----------



## strap624

Well, I gave up my quest for 4.4ghz, I just couldn't get it stable enough. I maxxed out the intel spec 1.35v on the cpu and it still wasn't stable. I had qpi at 1.32v. Dropping the multiplier to 23 didn't work, it was less stable than a 25 multiplier. So some of the issue may be that my uncore multiplier is locked. The options are grayed out in my BIOS. However uncore is a bit less than 2x ram. I Tried a lower ram multiplier when I used the 23 cpu multiplier but it didn't make a difference.


----------



## 99belle99

strap624 said:


> Well, I gave up my quest for 4.4ghz, I just couldn't get it stable enough. I maxxed out the intel spec 1.35v on the cpu and it still wasn't stable. I had qpi at 1.32v. Dropping the multiplier to 23 didn't work, it was less stable than a 25 multiplier. So some of the issue may be that my uncore multiplier is locked. The options are grayed out in my BIOS. However uncore is a bit less than 2x ram. I Tried a lower ram multiplier when I used the 23 cpu multiplier but it didn't make a difference.


Go for 200x21 for 4.2GHz. Should be very stable. I have been running mine like that for a few years now. I can also reach 200x23 for 4.6GHz for benchmarks but never bothered to fine tune it for everyday use as I figure it will put too much strain on system. Maybe it won't but I just never bothered.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Squall Leonhart said:


> generally speaking, this is false.


Either you don't know the definition of "generally speaking" or "false." Either way you would be incorrect. I don't need as much voltage to find stability at 24x175 as I do at 21x200 for the same 4.2 GHz overclock. The difference comes in other areas affected by base clock, namely uncore and QPI. The collective experience in this entire thread reflects my statement, which is why I used the phrase "generally speaking." I was, in fact, speaking generally so I didn't need to give you specific scenario, but offered one for you anyway.


----------



## STEvil

Squall Leonhart said:


> no, but there are boot loaders that can simulate uefi.


More info please? Might be a valid fix for AMD's drivers which do not work on non-uefi systems for Vega architecture..


----------



## Squall Leonhart

chessmyantidrug said:


> Either you don't know the definition of "generally speaking" or "false." Either way you would be incorrect. I don't need as much voltage to find stability at 24x175 as I do at 21x200 for the same 4.2 GHz overclock. The difference comes in other areas affected by base clock, namely uncore and QPI. The collective experience in this entire thread reflects my statement, which is why I used the phrase "generally speaking." I was, in fact, speaking generally so I didn't need to give you specific scenario, but offered one for you anyway.



Generally speaking, your opinion is irrelevant in the face of reality.

Overclocking is used frequently by mobile phone modders to reduce battery consumption, which completely negates the common assumptions of the overclocking community.



STEvil said:


> More info please? Might be a valid fix for AMD's drivers which do not work on non-uefi systems for Vega architecture..


http://www.rodsbooks.com/bios2uefi/

AMD's win7 driver works fine on legacy bios, seems its a windows 10 issue.


----------



## STEvil

Squall Leonhart said:


> Generally speaking, your opinion is irrelevant in the face of reality.
> 
> Overclocking is used frequently by mobile phone modders to reduce battery consumption, which completely negates the common assumptions of the overclocking community.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rodsbooks.com/bios2uefi/
> 
> AMD's win7 driver works fine on legacy bios, seems its a windows 10 issue.


Yes, been using the win7 driver but it produces some bugs and AMD support has indicated it will not be fixing the no-EUFI bug.

Also unfortunately due to that the platform moved to Titan V's... oh well.


----------



## croky

Squall Leonhart said:


> Generally speaking, your opinion is irrelevant in the face of reality.
> 
> Overclocking is used frequently by mobile phone modders to reduce battery consumption, which completely negates the common assumptions of the overclocking community.


So, taking in consideration your assumption of reality, one should be able to compare apples and oranges successfully ? But man ... if that is true, it means I could save electricity by overclocking every device with a chip in it. How people has never thought of that ? I know why ! You're a god ! Does all of this makes sense ?


----------



## strap624

Hey guys I need some help with memory. I just got an additional 6gb ram and I can't get the system to recognize more than 8gb. There is 12 in there. I'm using a 3x2 kingston kit and a 3x2 patriot kit. The kingston kit is ddr3 1600 9-9-9-27 cas 9 1.65v
the patriot kit is ddr3 1600 9-9-9-24 cas 9 1.65v. I'm sure I need to play in the bios but I don't know what to do.


----------



## xenkw0n

strap624 said:


> Hey guys I need some help with memory. I just got an additional 6gb ram and I can't get the system to recognize more than 8gb. There is 12 in there. I'm using a 3x2 kingston kit and a 3x2 patriot kit. The kingston kit is ddr3 1600 9-9-9-27 cas 9 1.65v
> the patriot kit is ddr3 1600 9-9-9-24 cas 9 1.65v. I'm sure I need to play in the bios but I don't know what to do.


Remove all the sticks and place one stick in at a time until all 12gb is recognized. This is pretty common in X58. Another 'common' issue is overtightening the CPU cooler and losing a channel or two.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Squall Leonhart said:


> Generally speaking, your opinion is irrelevant in the face of reality.
> 
> Overclocking is used frequently by mobile phone modders to reduce battery consumption, which completely negates the common assumptions of the overclocking community.


It isn't an opinion. It's a _generality_ made from the collective experience of everyone in this thread. Everyone except you, obviously, who believes in a different version of physics.


----------



## STEvil

chessmyantidrug said:


> It isn't an opinion. It's a _generality_ made from the collective experience of everyone in this thread. Everyone except you, obviously, who believes in a different version of physics.


both of you are correct in different circumstances, get over it.


----------



## strap624

Well no Luck with my RAM. I got it to recognize the full 12gb but it wont take an overclock. When I overclock it only sees 4gb. I guess I have to go out and buy new ram and get a 3x4gb kit.


----------



## AllenG

Try running looser timings? QPI voltage around 1.35-1.4ish? I never have very good luck getting decent overclocks with all 6 ram slots populated. People who say they do are either really lucky, or full of it. I'm thinking the latter for the most part. I usually cant even make it to 1500 with all 6 slots filled. That being said, Corsair Vengeance LP 1600 8gb sticks have served me well for x58.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

strap624 said:


> Well no Luck with my RAM. I got it to recognize the full 12gb but it wont take an overclock. When I overclock it only sees 4gb. I guess I have to go out and buy new ram and get a 3x4gb kit.


Try manually setting CH1/CH2/CH3 Round Trip Latency. Mine are between 58-61 with a 3400 uncore. This value increases as the uncore frequency increases. I had to manually set these just to get my samsung ram to show up previously. Also there's a setting in my BIOS under the memory timings called tRL (0, +2). The description says "try +2 if ram is missing while OC".

Here's how to calculate what those timings should be. 
Source: http://i4memory.com/showthread.php?t=24362
https://www.anandtech.com/show/2869...e-and-evga-at-the-oc-corral-page-6-updated-/6

http://images.anandtech.com/reviews/motherboards/2009/p55oc/RTL4.jpg


----------



## TLCH723

Has anyone have computer crashes while using Chrome? It seems my computer only crash while using chrome.
There are 2 types of crashes. One is just chrome crash while the other one take the system down. Just have chrome running too.

I already did a memtest and no failure. And doing a stress test right now and still no crashes after 4 hours.


----------



## wonderbrah

Has anyone heard of too high of an overclock reducing the amount of available ram? I had my Xeon stable at 4.5 ghz but I noticed Windows was only recognizing 4 gb of ram. The only thing I changed the blk number to get the overclock down to 4.0 ghz and voila, 24 gb of available ram. Weird issue, huh?


----------



## tbob22

wonderbrah said:


> Has anyone heard of too high of an overclock reducing the amount of available ram? I had my Xeon stable at 4.5 ghz but I noticed Windows was only recognizing 4 gb of ram. The only thing I changed the blk number to get the overclock down to 4.0 ghz and voila, 24 gb of available ram. Weird issue, huh?


That can happen, when overclocked the chip is under a bit more stress, that includes the memory controller. Bumping up the VTT/QPI or core voltage a bit usually solves it, in some cases you may need to bump up the memory voltage as well.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

TLCH723 said:


> Has anyone have computer crashes while using Chrome? It seems my computer only crash while using chrome.
> There are 2 types of crashes. One is just chrome crash while the other one take the system down. Just have chrome running too.
> 
> I already did a memtest and no failure. And doing a stress test right now and still no crashes after 4 hours.


Most instability based crashes are not identified under stress loads, but transient loads

Chrome (with hardware acceleration) is DMA (display driver Pre-emption) heavy, there is a lot of history with unstable ram crashing browsers, causing TDR's or just hard locking the syste,/



wonderbrah said:


> Has anyone heard of too high of an overclock reducing the amount of available ram? I had my Xeon stable at 4.5 ghz but I noticed Windows was only recognizing 4 gb of ram. The only thing I changed the blk number to get the overclock down to 4.0 ghz and voila, 24 gb of available ram. Weird issue, huh?


raise the dram signal voltage .05, some motherboards are crap and too much signal noise during dram tuning will result in the ram not being acknowledged at post.



tbob22 said:


> That can happen, when overclocked the chip is under a bit more stress, that includes the memory controller. Bumping up the VTT/QPI or core voltage a bit usually solves it, in some cases you may need to bump up the memory voltage as well.


high noise in the QPI is usually the reason the dram is missing in the first place, reducing it is more often the actual resolution.


----------



## wonderbrah

tbob22 said:


> That can happen, when overclocked the chip is under a bit more stress, that includes the memory controller. Bumping up the VTT/QPI or core voltage a bit usually solves it, in some cases you may need to bump up the memory voltage as well.


I tried bumping up the vtt and qpi a bit but no help. Core voltage is already at 4.5. Don't think I wanna go any higher than that. If you want, you could look at my bios settings. I took pictures here on Imgur: https://imgur.com/a/wc58W Anything that sticks out to you that's dumb and think I should adjust? I really have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## tbob22

wonderbrah said:


> I tried bumping up the vtt and qpi a bit but no help. Core voltage is already at 4.5. Don't think I wanna go any higher than that. If you want, you could look at my bios settings. I took pictures here on Imgur: https://imgur.com/a/wc58W Anything that sticks out to you that's dumb and think I should adjust? I really have no idea what I'm doing.


Voltages are way too high for 24/7 in my opinion. If you need 1.45v for stability then 4.5 may not be realistic, I'd see how far you can push it at 1.35v.

Any reason you're running 1.9v CPU PLL? 1.8v or less is usually fine.

Any idea what that CPU VTT ends up being with +250mv?

Set your QPI frequency as low as you can, fast mode should be OK with that BCLK.

I don't think the QPI PLL needs to be that high either, 1.275v should be fine.

Try setting PWM to ~800khz.

Set all your primary timings manually to whatever is on the sticks, XMP/Auto on these old boards is not very reliable in my experience.


----------



## z07713

hey guys!

i would like to join


----------



## 99belle99

z07713 said:


> hey guys!
> 
> i would like to join


He doesn't update the members list any more and hasn't done so for at least 2 years.


----------



## z07713

99belle99 said:


> He doesn't update the members list any more and hasn't done so for at least 2 years.


i see, i just thought it is still mandatory 

thank you!


----------



## Br3ame93

Hello guys, apologies for commenting on an old thread, but i could do with a hand overclocking my recently purchased X5670. 
Im using it for additional rendering in Unreal Engine (for the Unreal Lightmass via swarm agent) and twitch streaming. Arguably overkill for the latter, but why not. 
I've plopped into an ASUS X58 Sabertooth with 12gb RAM (1600) , powered by the CX750m, and cooled with the now infamous Cooler Master Hyper 212.
Ive spoken to the seller of the processor afterwards, but i cant seem to get it to clock any higher than stock based on his previous settings.
Admittedly, i'm not used to this style of overclocking, compared to more modern ways, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

are you turning down the memory multiplier as the base clock increases?


----------



## croky

Br3ame93 said:


> Hello guys, apologies for commenting on an old thread, but i could do with a hand overclocking my recently purchased X5670.
> Im using it for additional rendering in Unreal Engine (for the Unreal Lightmass via swarm agent) and twitch streaming. Arguably overkill for the latter, but why not.
> I've plopped into an ASUS X58 Sabertooth with 12gb RAM (1600) , powered by the CX750m, and cooled with the now infamous Cooler Master Hyper 212.
> Ive spoken to the seller of the processor afterwards, but i cant seem to get it to clock any higher than stock based on his previous settings.
> Admittedly, i'm not used to this style of overclocking, compared to more modern ways, so any help would be appreciated.


The thread is old but still alive and kicking. Regarding your issues, start by increasing your bclk settings in bios. Then, take notice on mem ratios and apply a different multiplier if the resulting speed goes beyond spec. Voltage wise, QPI usually needs a bump when OC'ing this platform. You can safely go up till 1.35v but 1.30v-1.32v is ok for a near 4Ghz oc.


----------



## Xrhstos

Hi guys, I've been lurking this thread for quite sometime now
I have oc'd my 5675 to 4.6 ghz and is pretty much stable so far with a baseclock of 200x23.
Memmory is running at 1600mhz.
What i have noticed is that when uncore is @3200 i get a cinebench R15 score of ~1040
But when its running at 3800 i get a score of 1070+. That's around 3% more performance.
Will it be a problem in the long run if i let it run at 3800 for everyday use?


----------



## Blameless

Xrhstos said:


> Hi guys, I've been lurking this thread for quite sometime now
> I have oc'd my 5675 to 4.6 ghz and is pretty much stable so far with a baseclock of 200x23.
> Memmory is running at 1600mhz.
> What i have noticed is that when uncore is @3200 i get a cinebench R15 score of ~1040
> But when its running at 3800 i get a score of 1070+. That's around 3% more performance.
> Will it be a problem in the long run if i let it run at 3800 for everyday use?


3.8GHz is a very aggressive uncore clock for a Westmere. If you're sure it's stable and aren't using excessive QPI/VTT to get there, no reason not to leave it, but the vast majority of parts won't be fully stable at that uncore clock without voltage I'd consider excessive.


----------



## Xrhstos

Thanks for the reply,
From voltages i run cpu @ 1,41 
Cpu vtt 1,356
Nb 1,24
As of temps never reached above 70 celcius with corsair H115i
Maybe i will decrease uncore but its hard to turn your back to a little bit of free extra performance


----------



## Slayer3032

Xrhstos said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> From voltages i run cpu @ 1,41
> Cpu vtt 1,356
> Nb 1,24
> As of temps never reached above 70 celcius with corsair H115i
> Maybe i will decrease uncore but its hard to turn your back to a little bit of free extra performance


While Intel spec is 1.35v for vcore, the QPI/VTT is highly recommended not to exceed 1.35 as it has been suggested by people who know what they're doing that it will degrade or hurt the IMC. As long as all your temps are all safe and you wouldn't cry over tossing another cpu into it if it degraded or died down the road. I don't see why not if it's currently stable and happy where it is.

I might try to dial back the QPI/VTT a notch and make sure your LLC isn't causing overshoots which it will do at higher voltages with high LLC levels.


----------



## Xrhstos

Slayer3032 said:


> While Intel spec is 1.35v for vcore, the QPI/VTT is highly recommended not to exceed 1.35 as it has been suggested by people who know what they're doing that it will degrade or hurt the IMC. As long as all your temps are all safe and you wouldn't cry over tossing another cpu into it if it degraded or died down the road. I don't see why not if it's currently stable and happy where it is.
> 
> I might try to dial back the QPI/VTT a notch and make sure your LLC isn't causing overshoots which it will do at higher voltages with high LLC levels.


Yes i know for the safe voltage limits 
As for the cpu vtt i dont believe that 0,006 will make any difference and will degrade the cpu while a setting of 1,349 is safe.
I saw one time a spike of cpu core that went up to 1,43 ,but that was under prime testing
I have a rampage 2 extreme and Cpu vtt drops to an 1,33 under heavy load , so my mobo probably doesn't support LLC for qpi (or i haven't found it in the bios)
Im happy with my overclock for now and i will keep it, time will tell 
Thank you


----------



## chessmyantidrug

People who have killed their chips with excessive VTT have warned others to go no higher than 1.35V. If you feel comfortable with a slightly higher voltage, keep it. If your processor fails, you'll know why. Good thing these processors are affordable to replace and killing one isn't necessarily the end of the world.


----------



## Xrhstos

chessmyantidrug said:


> People who have killed their chips with excessive VTT have warned others to go no higher than 1.35V. If you feel comfortable with a slightly higher voltage, keep it. If your processor fails, you'll know why. Good thing these processors are affordable to replace and killing one isn't necessarily the end of the world.


thanks for the advices, i know the risks but i will risk it since i agree that a dead or degraded cpu is not the end of the world as they are afordable nowadays
i will inform in the future if something goes wrong although the summer here hits 40 degrees and i will probably need to decrease my clocks


----------



## Malik Sajid

Hi, guys! May you help me to pick an x58 mobo? I'm choosing among these boards; rampage ii extreme, gigabyte ud7 and the sabertooth.. Which one is considered the best overclocker? And should I care for the SATA/USB 3, do they really make a big difference?


----------



## strap624

Malik Sajid said:


> Hi, guys! May you help me to pick an x58 mobo? I'm choosing among these boards; rampage ii extreme, gigabyte ud7 and the sabertooth.. Which one is considered the best overclocker? And should I care for the SATA/USB 3, do they really make a big difference?


I'd buy something newer. x58 is only cost effective if you already have the motherboard and want to throw a Xeon in it. There's no sense buying parts to build a x58 system anymore.


----------



## Feek

Hi guys, I'm seeking help on my beloved X58... 
I have bought a Xeon X5690 for my GA-EX58-EXTREME (F12 Bios) motherboard to replace my gradpa i7 920 CPU. Unfortunately after I seated the Xeon I get no POST (no monitor output) and motherboard debug LED reads C1...

According to the debug list C1 means: "Detect memory, Auto-detection of DRAM size, type and ECC, Auto-detection of L2 cache error"

RAM memory (non-ECC) works fine with the i7 920, DRAM as well. I tried clearing CMOS without success.

Is there something more I could try to get my EX58 + Xeon working? Any help appreciated!


----------



## croky

Malik Sajid said:


> Hi, guys! May you help me to pick an x58 mobo? I'm choosing among these boards; rampage ii extreme, gigabyte ud7 and the sabertooth.. Which one is considered the best overclocker? And should I care for the SATA/USB 3, do they really make a big difference?


If those are your only options, I'd go for the rampage ii extreme. You'll get some nice BIOS features regarding voltage control. This mobo is known for its stability when overclocking.

As for SATA 3 and USB goes. Personally, regarding SATA, I really don't care that much because, for me, waiting 5 seconds or waiting 8 seconds for windows to boot up has no real difference. Regarding USB 3, well it depends if you use USB storage devices that much. In the end, there are many and cheap PCIe add-on cards for both SATA 3 and USB 3.


----------



## Retrorockit

Regarding SATA2 an SSD provides a very good performance improvement. I wouldn't worry about SATA 3 very much unless you have some special reason. Most activity takes place in RAM and HDD calls are pretty uncommon once a program loads.
USB 3 is different. It's capable of HDD type speeds which USB 2 isn't, it also has much higher electrical capacity for charging or running higher powered devices. If you're going to use USB devices then USB 3 is probably worth having. It's also easier to add.


----------



## agentx007

SATA3 is pointless for LGA 1366. 
Just go NVMe with PCI-e adapter and use Clover or Duet-rEFInd to boot from it.
If you don't like to play around with those however, Samsung 950 Pro series has legacy bootloader which will boot even from Legacy BIOS.


----------



## w1LLz

Hello fellas.

Just purchased my 2nd Xeon. First was a w3565 which was a nice change from my 930. I now have a x5690 which I purchased for $70 aud. I have come across a problem with the hyper threading, which is bugging me to death. When enabled, it changes from a 6 core to a 4 core 8 thread cpu. Cpuz and Windows both display it being a x5690 with 4/8 but, coretemp shows it as a x5677 (from memory).

I have reseated the cpu, checked all pins and also checked waterblock mounting pressure.
All 6 dimms are working and detecting all sticks.

Has anyone got any tips?


----------



## Squall Leonhart

disable the number of processors setting in msconfig.


----------



## w1LLz

Squall Leonhart said:


> disable the number of processors setting in msconfig.


Hah seems too easy. Will try later tonight. Thanks in advance ??


----------



## w1LLz

Squall Leonhart said:


> disable the number of processors setting in msconfig.


Hah seems too easy. Will try later tonight.
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

I hope it is this easy


----------



## w1LLz

Squall Leonhart said:


> I hope it is this easy


It worked!! So many yellow boxes in cinebench!!
Thank you very much sir


----------



## gre0481

My bios says 4 ghz, cpuid keeps getting an errorlog, won't show ram, etc. I'll post a link when I figure it all out. Just bought an x5650 for 29.99 USD on ebay. Claimed to be unused. I took out my I7 920. Still using my P6x58D Premium (The original EVGA X58 died. I would post it, but do to the forums being screwy, I'm going to be lazy and not dig for the board name )

I also upgraded my ram. I found the same series ram I already had on ebay CMT6GX3A2000c8, Only in a 12 gb kit. Once I stablize I might just through in the old 6gb kit and have 18 total. If I can get it all to play nicely together.


----------



## croky

Someone forgot their medication or what ?


----------



## croky

Gotcha ! Everyone needs their +4Ghz fix, for sure. I mean, damn oem ... You're absolutely right ...


----------



## strap624

Well I got 18gb of RAM recognized and working now. All slots filled. Overclock steady @ 4.2ghz with the X5675. 12GB of Corsair Dominator and 6GB kingston Hyper-x. It's amazing that a PC I built in 2010 is still very very good. Next step is a ultrawide 1440p monitor.


----------



## Malik Sajid

croky said:


> If those are your only options, I'd go for the rampage ii extreme. You'll get some nice BIOS features regarding voltage control. This mobo is known for its stability when overclocking.
> 
> As for SATA 3 and USB goes. Personally, regarding SATA, I really don't care that much because, for me, waiting 5 seconds or waiting 8 seconds for windows to boot up has no real difference. Regarding USB 3, well it depends if you use USB storage devices that much. In the end, there are many and cheap PCIe add-on cards for both SATA 3 and USB 3.





Retrorockit said:


> Regarding SATA2 an SSD provides a very good performance improvement. I wouldn't worry about SATA 3 very much unless you have some special reason. Most activity takes place in RAM and HDD calls are pretty uncommon once a program loads.
> USB 3 is different. It's capable of HDD type speeds which USB 2 isn't, it also has much higher electrical capacity for charging or running higher powered devices. If you're going to use USB devices then USB 3 is probably worth having. It's also easier to add.


Sorry for the long silence, I had some internet connectivity issues! I've read some reviews about these boards and it seems that they all overclock the same! But there was a review comparing them directly and it showed that the sabertooth got the upper hand when it comes to the gaming. I don't why but I've noticed that the sabertooth was the fastest board in the sata benchmark hence I'm care so much for the sata iii, so may anyone confirm that sabertooth sata controller speed give it the advantage in the gaming benchmark, if not so what is it?
https://www.bit-tech.net/reviews/tech/motherboards/asus-sabertooth-x58-review/1/


agentx007 said:


> SATA3 is pointless for LGA 1366.
> Just go NVMe with PCI-e adapter and use Clover or Duet-rEFInd to boot from it.
> If you don't like to play around with those however, Samsung 950 Pro series has legacy bootloader which will boot even from Legacy BIOS.


May you explain why sata iii is useless for that platform? I have segate 7200 rpm HDD, would I see big improvements if I buy on of these SSDs? 



strap624 said:


> I'd buy something newer. x58 is only cost effective if you already have the motherboard and want to throw a Xeon in it. There's no sense buying parts to build a x58 system anymore.


Thanks for the advice, I agree with you but I'm really on a tight budget and x58 mobo is really dirt cheap here in Egypt, it would cost me 50$ bundled with an x5660


----------



## 99belle99

If you only populate one of the sata III sockets a SSD runs fine. I get the same speed out of a SATA III PCIe adaptor as I have two SSD's one connected to the onboard and on on the adapter and ran a storage benchmark and switched them around and got the same score.


----------



## 99belle99

JayR88 said:


> the adapter or raid..hell even if stuck with sata II boot drive and these awesome newer HDD's their fast as **** and nice cache. I need one. The edge that was needed that some stuff would hitch from the drive.


No sorry two separate SSD's. The SATA III Marvel controller that gives onboard SATA III on X58 is useless supposedly if you populate the two SATA sockets. But it runs fine if only one device is connected so I also have a PCIe SATA III adapter for my second SSD.


----------



## Retrorockit

I have a question about RAM capacity. I hear a lot of people saying X58 motherboards support 48 GB of RAM. I also know that SMP CPUs like the X5680 are popular here.
Since the memory controller is on the CPU, not the MB. Does the unlocked W3680 24GB enjoy the same 48GB limit as the SMP CPU that supports 288GB?
I know it's common for chipsets to support more than their rated capacity, usually double due to newer RAM module sizes.


----------



## xenkw0n

Yes, all X58 systems can support 48GB as long as they have 6 DIMM slots.


----------



## dukesrg

Recently replaced my old i7 920 with X5650. Working fine on Asus P6T WS Professional with TurboBoost enabled and the same overclocking as before (BCLK=167, 3.3/3.6-3.8 TB) but much quieter even with a stock cooler!
Actually memory is the limiting factor for further overclocking in my case. So I have several questions to clarify.
- what are the actual limiting factors for 48GB threshold for Xeon? BIOS/POST total amount of RAM limit or not all address lines routed to DIMM sockets depending on MB? 
- what are the real limitations of DIMM size/rank?
- is DDR3L (1.35V) DIMMs preferred over DDR3 (1.5V) DIMMs?


----------



## Squall Leonhart

99belle99 said:


> No sorry two separate SSD's. The SATA III Marvel controller that gives onboard SATA III on X58 is useless supposedly if you populate the two SATA sockets. But it runs fine if only one device is connected so I also have a PCIe SATA III adapter for my second SSD.


negative, you get the same speed with 2 drives as you do with one as long as you're only accessing one at a time.


----------



## strap624

Not sure about capacity, but I know I had to try several combinations of different types of RAM to even get the system to Post with an overclock. I couldn't get it to post with 6x2gb sticks, but 3x4gb sticks worked just fine. I then tried 3x4gb sticks and 3x2gb sticks for a total of 18gb and it would worked just fine overclocked at 4.2ghz. So they are touchy with different ram combinations


----------



## Squall Leonhart

if you're doing 6x8, better hope they are matched

i have 4x4 Vengeance LP and then a 2x4GB set that were supposed to be the same but ended up being a bit different, couldn't get them to post routinely at the 4x4 timings, but at 9-9-9-24 (up from 8-8-8-24) they post consistently first time without doing any memory training


----------



## agentx007

Malik Sajid said:


> May you explain why sata iii is useless for that platform? I have segate 7200 rpm HDD, would I see big improvements if I buy on of these SSDs?


1) There are no HDDs (SATA3 capable or not) you can buy, that can saturate SATAII port on X58.
2) Build-in SATAIII controllers used on X58 are limited by PCI-e connection to chipset/south bridge.
Which makes them "glorified" SATAII controllers in best case scenarios (and in worst, they are slower than native SATAII solution in ICH10R).
3) What's the point of buying SATAIII PCI-e controller, when M.2 adapter can do everything it can do, while being cheaper (since it's passive adapter), having better throughput and enabling future expansion ?
4) If throughput isn't needed (because you can live with standard SSD in SATAII port), SATAIII isn't any different than M.2, and both have nothing to offer to you vs. SATAII with normal SSD.
You MAY make a point of M.2 XPoint memory in the future - which requires M.2 and cannot work with SATA3 controller - however, at this point, it's still too expensive to buy for this old platform (at least for me).

Fastest HDD I own : 









Samsung NVMe SM961 128GB on LGA 775 X48 platform (PCI-e 2.0) :


----------



## xxpenguinxx

strap624 said:


> Not sure about capacity, but I know I had to try several combinations of different types of RAM to even get the system to Post with an overclock. I couldn't get it to post with 6x2gb sticks, but 3x4gb sticks worked just fine. I then tried 3x4gb sticks and 3x2gb sticks for a total of 18gb and it would worked just fine overclocked at 4.2ghz. So they are touchy with different ram combinations


I think it's a memory controller issue with these chips. I can't get any Samsung based RAM to work properly with more than 2 channels on both systems, and the current RAM drops a channel if I set the timings too low.


----------



## Owterspace

I can run low timings no problem with my setup. I guess it depends on what you call low, and what kind of memory you are using. As far as I know only old Hypers can go low..


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Owterspace said:


> I can run low timings no problem with my setup. I guess it depends on what you call low, and what kind of memory you are using. As far as I know only old Hypers can go low..


Currently using Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP. BLT8G3D1608ET3LX0. They're Micron, but I'm not sure which IC. Thaiphoon Burner has 01h as the die revision.

1600 7-7-7-21 works in dual channel, but won't see the 3rd slot. Setting tRP to 8 at 1866 or higher drops the 3rd slot. Setting tRFC below 150 also drops a channel or two depending on frequency. All are stable settings when testing individual sticks. 2000 9-9-9-24 is stable in triple channel, and 2140 is at least bench stable in dual channel. This is all at 1.5V. Higher voltages don't seem to do anything in regards to dropping channels. There's not much of a performance gain at those speeds since I can't get the uncore much above 3600 without using more than 1.35v VTT.


----------



## dukesrg

Squall Leonhart said:


> if you're doing 6x8, better hope they are matched
> i have 4x4 Vengeance LP and then a 2x4GB set that were supposed to be the same but ended up being a bit different, couldn't get them to post routinely at the 4x4 timings, but at 9-9-9-24 (up from 8-8-8-24) they post consistently first time without doing any memory training


I have the similar issue. 2 sets of Geil [email protected] The first set have XMP [email protected] profile, both sets have SPD rated [email protected] First one works just as expected, the second one requires CL8 (7-8-7 or 7-7-8) and higher voltage. Several module configurations with all DRAM setting on auto even fails to start POST.
Is this the same case with modern 8GB modules?


----------



## croky

dukesrg said:


> I have the similar issue. 2 sets of Geil [email protected] The first set have XMP [email protected] profile, both sets have SPD rated [email protected] First one works just as expected, the second one requires CL8 (7-8-7 or 7-7-8) and higher voltage. Several module configurations with all DRAM setting on auto even fails to start POST.
> Is this the same case with modern 8GB modules?


I've got several Westmere Xeons. This could be anecdotal evidence but what I can tell you is that L56xx and E56xx have much lesser problems than X56xx regarding ram. At least I have absolutely no RAM problems with both E and L chips but I really can't test my X5660 because I would have to swap boards. Nevertheless, one test I would perform would be setting QPI speed to low and trying again.Doesn't hurt to try I guess.


----------



## dukesrg

croky said:


> This could be anecdotal evidence but what I can tell you is that L56xx and E56xx have much lesser problems than X56xx regarding ram. At least I have absolutely no RAM problems with both E and L chips but I really can't test my X5660 because I would have to swap boards. Nevertheless, one test I would perform would be setting QPI speed to low and trying again.Doesn't hurt to try I guess.


Honestly my faulty RAM set works the same on i7 920, with both base and OC'ed BCLK. Buy yes, virtually any CPU of the same technology and stepping should be more stable with lower frequency of any part. I don't believe Intel have different dies for every and each CPU model rather just one for all of the same stepping.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

JayR88 said:


> Want to convince you guys to join the modern world and Z board. 7700k delided at 1.34v 5ghz and get some good 3200mhz at about 1.3v thing won't go past or get up to 70c hardly.
> 
> Or yeah go with the 8700k. Other than some minor Bios problems, solid platform's and MONSTER upgrade's anyone running some older stuff.
> 
> I think their future Proof, definitely won't be bottlenecked for some foreseeable time.
> 
> or still stay with the Sleeper's the good X58 boards. That Power Consumption though..another reason should find and hoard westmere it is a little better.


I built this entire PC about a year ago now, for $350 Canadian, including monitor...can't even come close to that number with more modern hardware. I plan to use this PC for a few more years even...swapping out the current CPU for a $20 W3570 (unlocked multi), and possibly adding another used 290X...


----------



## chessmyantidrug

JayR88 said:


> Want to convince you guys to join the modern world and Z board. 7700k delided at 1.34v 5ghz and get some good 3200mhz at about 1.3v thing won't go past or get up to 70c hardly.
> 
> Or yeah go with the 8700k. Other than some minor Bios problems, solid platform's and MONSTER upgrade's anyone running some older stuff.
> 
> I think their future Proof, definitely won't be bottlenecked for some foreseeable time.
> 
> or still stay with the Sleeper's the good X58 boards. That Power Consumption though..another reason should find and hoard westmere it is a little better.


I can't think of a single reason to get a Kaby Lake-based system. I am strongly considering Coffee Lake so I won't have to give up any cores or threads. The main reason I haven't gone to anything more modern yet is because X79 and X99 didn't really offer much of a boost over X58 and no mainstream processor has been worth considering, at least until Ryzen hit the market. I will probably make the switch after Z390 releases. I have no need for X299 and I'm not going down in core or thread count.

No system is future-proof.

Power consumption is a weak argument to upgrade. By the time I've saved enough on electricity for a new system to start paying for itself, I'm probably looking to upgrade.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

JayR88 said:


> Yeah true, was mostly the Performance chasing and ddr4 etc. that sucked me in definitely. Like I said still awesome if you can like find a Sabertooth and nothing wrong with it and like the x5650, and clock it, it's still a good System.
> 
> But I admit they're at a pretty monster level for the 4c/8t


I bought my Sabertooth X58 motherboard for $93 back in 2011. I've been using it since 2013. I've had my X5670 since 2015. I'm in no hurry to replace any of these parts.


----------



## croky

JayR88 said:


> I don't know dude something to acquire lol


Hmmmm ... I don't know man. I'd rater buy a brown suitcase full of stuff and head to Vegas with my best buddy ridding some classy old convertible. Just sayin ... white hat and sunglasses and all.


----------



## croky

JayR88 said:


> Actually sounds fun dude lol


Believe me. Even in Alaska it would be fun...


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Did a few quick tests.

~1866 9-8-9-24 1T 1.45V - Not Stable.
~1866 8-8-9-24 1T 1.55V - P95 Stable 10min.

I think these are D9QBJ.


----------



## dukesrg

Tested thoroughly my DIMMs in different cofigurations.
Several conclusions for memory stability:
- increasing number of populated channels even with the same DIMMs may require decreasing its frequency a bit (i.e. 2 DIMMs works stable @1333, while 3 only detected/stable @~1200)
- increasing RAM voltage may not help, but may be required while increasing number of DIMMs (i.e. 3 DIMMs works stable 1.5V, but 6 DIMMs required ~1.54 to work stable in my case)
- decreasing QPI multiplier may not help also
- successful Windows boot doesn't mean all is fine. (i.e. system used for years and considered stable int fact may fail with Linpack (LinX) in dozen of minutes just because of the unstable memory module)


----------



## Owterspace

xxpenguinxx said:


> Currently using Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP. BLT8G3D1608ET3LX0. They're Micron, but I'm not sure which IC. Thaiphoon Burner has 01h as the die revision.
> 
> 1600 7-7-7-21 works in dual channel, but won't see the 3rd slot. Setting tRP to 8 at 1866 or higher drops the 3rd slot. Setting tRFC below 150 also drops a channel or two depending on frequency. All are stable settings when testing individual sticks. 2000 9-9-9-24 is stable in triple channel, and 2140 is at least bench stable in dual channel. This is all at 1.5V. Higher voltages don't seem to do anything in regards to dropping channels. There's not much of a performance gain at those speeds since I can't get the uncore much above 3600 without using more than 1.35v VTT.


I know, my x58 can be really finicky at times. My old Hyper MGH-E seem to work better than BBSE, or the PSC chips I have. My Xeon does not like mem speeds over 1000mhz.. kind of a bummer, but she clocks well otherwise. You can safely use more than 1.35vtt. I ran mine with 1.39vtt for years, literally. I haven't given more than that tho.. On my board after 1.39vtt it starts to turn yellow.. that's why I always assumed it would be safe, and for me it has been.


----------



## Mr Ripper

Anyone in the UK able to test a Xeon Q3QS I have with a compatible motherboard? It's just wasting away in a drawer so I'm happy to post it and pay return postage.


----------



## Ground15

https://i.imgur.com/i5zN6J1.jpg

Bought myself a pile of e5606s (40 total, only 10 arrived so far) to see if I can finally work out if its the CPU or motherboard that is limiting my max BCLK. At the price I paid for these it was basically a no-brainer 
269.65(https://valid.x86.fr/316if6) max on my Rampage II Extreme, 268.07(https://valid.x86.fr/6vc2nd) on my x58a-oc so I'm currently suspecting the CPU since its basically in the margin of error.


----------



## latemodel24

RIP all gulftown users. So why is the 990 and w3690 no good but the w3680 and others arnt.


----------



## strap624

latemodel24 said:


> RIP all gulftown users. So why is the 990 and w3690 no good but the w3680 and others arnt.


huh?


----------



## croky

strap624 said:


> huh?


Most probably a puppet user from someone thinking either this cpu family is obsolete or sees much difference between a W3680 and W3690. There are some around ... that's a fact.


----------



## Ground15

Well, given the existence of the other xeons there isn't much of a point in buying the W3690 or 990X, but neither is there one in buying the 980(x), w3680 and similar. Most expensive CPU I would recommend on this platform would probably be the X5675 tbh...


----------



## latemodel24

I meant why arent they getting spectre update but the others wont be.


----------



## croky

latemodel24 said:


> I meant why arent they getting spectre update but the others wont be.


Sorry man but you really need to learn how and when to use "negatives" in your sentences. I'm not a native English speaker myself but, the way you build your sentences, it's really hard to understand. You just can't throw "arent" left and right and then negate again. I mean, native English speakers help !?


----------



## Blameless

Been able to get 3.69GHz uncore (205*19) stable on my current X5670 sample by pushing to 1.375v QPI/VTT. This seems to be the limit...3.75GHz requires ~1.4v QPI/VTT and 3.8GHz barely POSTs. Voltage is already beyond what I normally recommend (I've seen degradation on some samples as low as 1.335v), but given how old this platform is and how cheap the CPUs are, I'm being a bit more aggressive than I normally would in pursuit of that last bit of performance.



Owterspace said:


> You can safely use more than 1.35vtt. I ran mine with 1.39vtt for years, literally. I haven't given more than that tho.. On my board after 1.39vtt it starts to turn yellow.. that's why I always assumed it would be safe, and for me it has been.


What the board manufacturer think might be safe, what actually is safe for your part, with your use, and what is safe for another part/usage pattern, can all be very different things.

Most of the voltage color ranges on boards that color code their BIOS options haven't changed since before there were 32nm LGA-1366 parts, and the 45nm Nehalems are much more likely to be ok with higher QPI/VTT than Westmere/Gulftown.



latemodel24 said:


> I meant why arent they getting spectre update but the others wont be.


Same microcode is used for both Gulftown and Westmere-EP because they have the same platform ID.

All LGA-1366 parts should eventually have the firmware mitigations.


----------



## latemodel24

Oh, my bad, I worded it incorrectly. I meant why others won't be getting it but others will be.


----------



## Retrorockit

Ground15 said:


> Well, given the existence of the other xeons there isn't much of a point in buying the W3690 or 990X, but neither is there one in buying the 980(x), w3680 and similar. Most expensive CPU I would recommend on this platform would probably be the X5675 tbh...


 One difference between the i7-980X/W3680, and i7-990X/W3690 vs. X56xx is they're all unlocked CPUs. Many people feel that due to that there is no point in paying a premium for the faster CPU when they all run about the same overclocked. People with open BIOS settings may even prefer the locked X56xx. If overclocking is not an option then you just have to pay for the faster CPU. When you overclock using an unlocked CPU the FSB stays the same. Some people feel faster fsb has advantages, others don't want the headaches.
IDK about SPECTRE being patched or not on various CPUs.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

You don't have to keep the base clock the same with an unlocked processor. Another advantage to the unlocked processor, I believe, is more RAM multipliers. None of the advantages justify the price.


----------



## Retrorockit

chessmyantidrug said:


> You don't have to keep the base clock the same with an unlocked processor. Another advantage to the unlocked processor, I believe, is more RAM multipliers. None of the advantages justify the price.


 You obviously aren't overclocking a Dell T3500 workstation. $55 for a W3680 on an $80 surplus Dell is good for 4.266GHz so far. That's with a stock cooler. It took about 1/2 hour to do that. 32x133fsb, RAM is 3x 1333 DDR3.
The benchmark missed the clock speed of the software overclock but you can see the 96TH percentile ranking for this CPU in the bar graph.
http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/7540614
This was not my own computer so no CPUZ available.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

You're right, I'm overclocking my own personal computer. For the vast majority of us, the price premium for an unlocked multiplier is difficult to justify.


----------



## Retrorockit

I do personally own a Dell T3500 and W3690. I just like to do all my cooling mods first, so I haven't run it yet. Some of it involves metal work and wiring to get the extra cooling I want. I just pulled the MB back out to cut the ends of the 8x PCIe slots so I can move my GPUs around. Very little aftermarket support for these, but I like the challenge and creativity needed to do this. I'm actually glad the majority of people don't want the unlocked CPUs. It just makes things cheaper and easier for me.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't see how $100+ is cheaper than <$50, but to each their own.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Retrorockit said:


> I do personally own a Dell T3500 and W3690. I just like to do all my cooling mods first, so I haven't run it yet. Some of it involves metal work and wiring to get the extra cooling I want. I just pulled the MB back out to cut the ends of the 8x PCIe slots so I can move my GPUs around. Very little aftermarket support for these, but I like the challenge and creativity needed to do this. I'm actually glad the majority of people don't want the unlocked CPUs. It just makes things cheaper and easier for me.


Make sure to post your results here, as I too use a T3500 motherboard. Have you considered moving the T3500 board into a proper ATX case? I think at least 5 of the mounting points line up, and the board could be installed in many cases without any modding, though my cheap case did require some cutting of the motherboard tray due to a horrible design feature meant for cable routing, and removing the drive cages and optical bays due to not having enough room. Also, I believe these boards can run Crossfire, but not SLI, though I haven't been able to confirm...but I have considered getting another 290x to try with my setup. If I could get a 4+GHz 6c/12t and 290x Crossfire running, I will be extremely happy with the setup. It works great as is for what I use it for, but those two things would keep me from having to do a new build in the near future.


----------



## Almost Heathen

Does ECC RAM work in all X58 boards (with Xeons), or is it board dependent?

I'm seeing a lot of conflicting info on that and thought one of you guys might know. I hope to join the club in the near future. Thank you.


----------



## buzzard302

New member here (been reading for years). I've been using my X58 platform since 2009. Been running an X5670 @ 4.2 for a while and absolutely love this platform. Just got my brother set up with a similar configuration. I have never seen something in the computer hardware world that is still relevant almost 10 years later. Anyone in doubt, grab a xeon on ebay for very low cost and have a lot of fun.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Almost Heathen said:


> Does ECC RAM work in all X58 boards (with Xeons), or is it board dependent?
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of conflicting info on that and thought one of you guys might know. I hope to join the club in the near future. Thank you.


Unregistered ECC RAM should work on all motherboards. Registered ECC RAM will most likely not work, so keep that in mind.


----------



## hamzahbondok

*hello*

i am new to this thread and website

i am 14 years old, been reading this thread for years (started when i was 10)

ive been building and selling pcs to make money and i have a x5660 with a gtx 1080ti

on almost all games, there is no bottleneck!

i have it overclocked to 4.9ghz 24/7 at 1.45 v using dynamic voltage

and sabertooth x58


----------



## Almost Heathen

xxpenguinxx said:


> Unregistered ECC RAM should work on all motherboards. Registered ECC RAM will most likely not work, so keep that in mind.


 I'll definitely try it then, thanks for getting back. Coming from Sandy Bridge, I have a lot to learn.

The W3670 is cheap. Not sure if the faster QPI/RAM on the W3680 is worth ~$25. 

Leaning toward Gulftown because I've read some boards have issues with the 2 x QPI (such as on the X56xx Westmere-EP Xeons). I'm curious, does anyone know if that's true? My board is fully locked (no OC/CPU/RAM/ adjustments at all IIRC), if that factors in.

Edit: looks like the W3680 is maybe worth it for the unlocked multi (trying MSR OCing is tempting). Many people here are running CPUs with 2 x QPI without issue, so I'm doubtful what I read is true.


----------



## Retrorockit

Aaron_Henderson said:


> Make sure to post your results here, as I too use a T3500 motherboard. Have you considered moving the T3500 board into a proper ATX case? I think at least 5 of the mounting points line up, and the board could be installed in many cases without any modding, though my cheap case did require some cutting of the motherboard tray due to a horrible design feature meant for cable routing, and removing the drive cages and optical bays due to not having enough room. Also, I believe these boards can run Crossfire, but not SLI, though I haven't been able to confirm...but I have considered getting another 290x to try with my setup. If I could get a 4+GHz 6c/12t and 290x Crossfire running, I will be extremely happy with the setup. It works great as is for what I use it for, but those two things would keep me from having to do a new build in the near future.


 I started a thread about this OC method, and the T3500 has become the common denominator there. It tends to get lost in the laptop forums , and X58 forums so I gave it it's own home.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/
I have some T3500 mods going on that you would probably like. I just need to take photos as I stick it back together. We're actually looking at The T5500 MB into the T3500 to get the 4- PCIe 16x slots. I hope you kept the T3500 case you may want it! I'm looking at a HD6990/HD6970 Trifire setup. But with 700W of GPU I don't think my EVGA 850W PSU will be enough. There are no real experts at this so you need to understand that there is some trial and error going on there. My cooling setup is a Thermalright Macho 120 ducted to a 259CFM Delta 150x50mm fan. The cooler is such a tight fit that 3 sides of the duct are already there. That's a 6"x6"x2" 1.8Amp fan. So i'm not really feeling the need for an ATX case right now. 4GHz is a no brainer for these. Beyond 4.266 is unknown so far but considering the mods that WEREN'T done on that system I think there's more in it.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Retrorockit said:


> I started a thread about this OC method, and the T3500 has become the common denominator there. It tends to get lost in the laptop forums , and X58 forums so I gave it it's own home.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/
> I have some T3500 mods going on that you would probably like. I just need to take photos as I stick it back together. We're actually looking at The T5500 MB into the T3500 to get the 4- PCIe 16x slots. I hope you kept the T3500 case you may want it! I'm looking at a HD6990/HD6970 Trifire setup. But with 700W of GPU I don't think my EVGA 850W PSU will be enough. There are no real experts at this so you need to understand that there is some trial and error going on there. My cooling setup is a Thermalright Macho 120 ducted to a 259CFM Delta 150x50mm fan. The cooler is such a tight fit that 3 sides of the duct are already there. That's a 6"x6"x2" 1.8Amp fan. So i'm not really feeling the need for an ATX case right now. 4GHz is a no brainer for these. Beyond 4.266 is unknown so far but considering the mods that WEREN'T done on that system I think there's more in it.


I just purchased the board and not a complete system, along with a W3565, for about $60 or something. If I find a complete system locally, I'd grab another one though. I have no need for 4 PCIe x16 though...two is plenty for me. Probably use the other x8 slots for something like USB 3.0 add-in card, and maybe upgrade the SATA as well. For cooling, I originally just zip tied a fan onto the stock heatpipe cooler, but now I am running a 120mm AIO water cooler I picked up for $10. I actually had a Corsair H80 that I tore apart and added a tube res and clear tubing, but the pump died recently, so had to dismantle that. Also, I have read through your thread over at techpowerup multiple times, but I really only ever use OCN...I'd ask you to make a thread on here too, but I think the fewer people that know about this stuff...the better. If it becomes a well known thing, overclocking OEM systems, i am sure we'd see the prices of some of the hardware start to go up...which would defeat the purpose of it in the first place. That fan you're using though...it must scream...I used to have a case full of Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000's, and also some massive metal 120mm fans that ran on 110V, so it wouldn't bother me, but certainly bothers everyone else.


----------



## Retrorockit

That fan was actually intended to replace the 120mm 1.6A AFC1212DE 150CFM fan which does get loud. The AFC1512DG produces a lot more air at idle, and almost never speeds up very much. I'm sure it can make some noise, but I've never had a reason to find out. It's actually the fan from the dual CPU Precision 490 which supported 2x 120W Pentium4 based Xeons. Quietly. Physically it's almost a drop in to the T3500 case with it's bracket, and 92mm cage fan included.
OCN is my favorite overclocking website, but TPU seems to be more receptive to the retro/budget aspect of computing. Also they host the software needed for what I'm doing, plus the developer of TS, Unclewebb posts there quite a bit. The 4x PCIe 16x will let you separate the cards for better cooling. The 8x PCIe is a question because the manual says 8x, but the MB has 4x stenciled by them. So I've cut out the back of the slots to see what's really going on there.
It's hard to discuss TS overclocking here because of the constant focus on FSB issues which don't exist for this method, and what I do is of little interest to most people here. There's just so little common ground that it comes off as almost OT either way. When I post in here someone would have to look thorough 13.000 posts to find any of it. My little 8 page thread at TPU is probably more useful to those who want to look into this. Any way it's nice to meet someone who isn't afraid to get their hands dirty and make some things that didn't exist before.


----------



## CoreyL4

Not a xeon but just got myself an i7 980x for the hell of it.
What is a good overclock for this chip? 4.5?


----------



## croky

Almost Heathen said:


> Does ECC RAM work in all X58 boards (with Xeons), or is it board dependent?
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of conflicting info on that and thought one of you guys might know. I hope to join the club in the near future. Thank you.


What I can tell you is that Hynix ECC un-buffered "Mac Ram" won't work that easily with an MSI X58 Pro-e. That makes it board dependent. Nevertheless, most evidence tells me this is an exception in X58 world as most boards can use ECC un-buffered. 

Another evidence is that 1Rx8 ECC registered ram is more compatible than 2Rx8 in this platform.

Hope that helps.


----------



## hamzahbondok

CoreyL4 said:


> Not a xeon but just got myself an i7 980x for the hell of it.
> What is a good overclock for this chip? 4.5?



4.5 and 4.6 is very good

golden chips can go up to 4.8 and 4.9


----------



## Almost Heathen

croky said:


> What I can tell you is that Hynix ECC un-buffered "Mac Ram" won't work that easily with an MSI X58 Pro-e. That makes it board dependent. Nevertheless, most evidence tells me this is an exception in X58 world as most boards can use ECC un-buffered.
> 
> Another evidence is that 1Rx8 ECC registered ram is more compatible than 2Rx8 in this platform.
> 
> Hope that helps.


 It does, thank you. That's the consensus I'm getting as well, and it seems there isn't a more concrete answer.

I've heard everything from it always works to talk about the need for ECC trace on the board between the DIMMs and chipset plus firmware/BIOS implementation to make it work. 

At this point, I should probably just buy the RAM with the Xeon, and if it doesn't work, buy a server board.


----------



## Bialy1996

Hi guys, I have a problem with running Xeon X5660 on GA-EX58-UD3R rev. 1.6 MOBO. PC start booting but can't post and didn't make any noises from speaker even with or without RAM/GPU/etc. It boot loops a few times then giving up and when I power on it's repeating.
Against forward questions I tried almost EVERY single bios version available at gigabyte site(except FA FD FE FG), trying to reset BIOS settings by putting battery from a few minutes to all night time, reset by clearing CMOS, tried different ram/slots. Cleared all mobo/case/sockets from dust. Checked CPU socket for bent pins( i7 920 D0 works just fine, and I checked visually and everything was just fine).
I know that this MOBO don't oficially support this CPU but there is plenty of examples in the net that people can use 6 core Westmere X56xx xeons on that board(e.g. http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/7042490 or 



 ). IDK maybe they have special modded bios or they have luck on a lottery or something fully random. I searched all the net for a solution for 3 days, several hours of reading and I felt to write in this awesome thread to look for a hand with that. Also I read many of pages in that thread but it's hard to read so many pages one by one and I could miss something.
Maybe someone can check if gigabyte's latest BIOS FK ( http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/BIO...1.x_fk.exe ) has up to date microcode for X5660, as I know its 206C2 microcode, but i don't know how to check Award Bios for that, AMI with MMTOOL was much more easier. I also have some theory but tell me if I'm wrong: can it be possible that when I insert X5660 and boots MOBO is using secondary(backup) BIOS which is FB bios I think(I had FB on the first startup as main BIOS and from what I read when I'm flashing BIOS only Main bios is updated) because of whatever reason (it's really confusing that after every BIOS update and loading default setting in BIOS on i7 920 everytime X5660 acted the same way: PC turn on running for a few seconds and shutdowns and repeats for a few times and giving up), not the main BIOS which is now updated to FK version?
Thanks for helping me.


----------



## croky

Bialy1996 said:


> Hi guys, I have a problem with running Xeon X5660 on GA-EX58-UD3R rev. 1.6 MOBO. PC start booting but can't post and didn't make any noises from speaker even with or without RAM/GPU/etc. It boot loops a few times then giving up and when I power on it's repeating.
> Against forward questions I tried almost EVERY single bios version available at gigabyte site(except FA FD FE FG), trying to reset BIOS settings by putting battery from a few minutes to all night time, reset by clearing CMOS, tried different ram/slots. Cleared all mobo/case/sockets from dust. Checked CPU socket for bent pins( i7 920 D0 works just fine, and I checked visually and everything was just fine).
> I know that this MOBO don't oficially support this CPU but there is plenty of examples in the net that people can use 6 core Westmere X56xx xeons on that board(e.g. http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/7042490 or https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2ELndxBtdU ). IDK maybe they have special modded bios or they have luck on a lottery or something fully random. I searched all the net for a solution for 3 days, several hours of reading and I felt to write in this awesome thread to look for a hand with that. Also I read many of pages in that thread but it's hard to read so many pages one by one and I could miss something.
> Maybe someone can check if gigabyte's latest BIOS FK ( http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/BIO...1.x_fk.exe ) has up to date microcode for X5660, as I know its 206C2 microcode, but i don't know how to check Award Bios for that, AMI with MMTOOL was much more easier. I also have some theory but tell me if I'm wrong: can it be possible that when I insert X5660 and boots MOBO is using secondary(backup) BIOS which is FB bios I think(I had FB on the first startup as main BIOS and from what I read when I'm flashing BIOS only Main bios is updated) because of whatever reason (it's really confusing that after every BIOS update and loading default setting in BIOS on i7 920 everytime X5660 acted the same way: PC turn on running for a few seconds and shutdowns and repeats for a few times and giving up), not the main BIOS which is now updated to FK version?
> Thanks for helping me.


Have you tried another x56xx Xeon with that mobo ? One possibility could be a defective cpu.


----------



## DragonQ

Has anyone tried the new 0x1E microcode update for Westmere-EP yet (the Spectre mitigation one)? I installed it a few days ago (injected into latest P6T WS Pro BIOS) and ever since I get random application crashes. Like when your overclock or RAM is unstable or something, yet I'm using the same settings. Curious if anyone else has seen this?


----------



## Bialy1996

croky said:


> Have you tried another x56xx Xeon with that mobo ? One possibility could be a defective cpu.


I didn't because i haven't got possibility to get one. I'll search for some service which maybe has lga1366 mobo and can test my xeon is everything with it is okay.


----------



## 99belle99

Bialy1996 said:


> I didn't because i haven't got possibility to get one. I'll search for some service which maybe has lga1366 mobo and can test my xeon is everything with it is okay.


You can pick up a X5550 for $10 but that is only a 4 core. It's clutching straws really as I do not know where you will find such a service as these boards are coming on 9 or 10 years old.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

DragonQ said:


> Has anyone tried the new 0x1E microcode update for Westmere-EP yet (the Spectre mitigation one)? I installed it a few days ago (injected into latest P6T WS Pro BIOS) and ever since I get random application crashes. Like when your overclock or RAM is unstable or something, yet I'm using the same settings. Curious if anyone else has seen this?


no, i don't run untested code released as a knee jerk reaction to a non-issue.


----------



## Retrorockit

There is an expected CPU performance hit with that patch. Maybe you need to adjust your timing to accommodate this. Just guessing though.


----------



## croky

Squall Leonhart said:


> no, i don't run untested code released as a knee jerk reaction to a non-issue.


I completely agree on this ...


----------



## Retrorockit

I've got some photos up of my X58 project Dell T3500 workstation. I couldn't get them to load in my album here so they're in my thread at TPU.
W3690, 12GB 1333 ECC RAM, new GPUs cost too much so HD6990/6970 Trifire will have to do. Cooling is a Delta AFC1512DG 150x50mm 1.8A. 256cfm fan and Macho 120. The Dell cover can close on everything shown except the Scythe Ninja 4. The GPU coolers are Arctic Accelero 120mm units.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ocking-desktop-pcs.235975/page-9#post-3828002
The MB is on the left BTX style so it will look strange to most of you due to that.


----------



## SamuelL421

DragonQ said:


> Has anyone tried the new 0x1E microcode update for Westmere-EP yet (the Spectre mitigation one)? I installed it a few days ago (injected into latest P6T WS Pro BIOS) and ever since I get random application crashes. Like when your overclock or RAM is unstable or something, yet I'm using the same settings. Curious if anyone else has seen this?


I've done a lot of digging on this and decided to hold off, especially since intel's recent announcement walking back their earlier claim. If you're running into a problem with your BIOS mod, you could try to rollback and then do some more testing with this: 

*Driver to inject microcode from OS:*
https://labs.vmware.com/flings/vmware-cpu-microcode-update-driver

*Intel microcode links:*
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/27591/Linux-Processor-Microcode-Data-File?v=t

*Additional info:*
http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/how-to-update-microcode-from-windows.787152/




Retrorockit said:


> I've got some photos up of my X58 project Dell T3500 workstation. I couldn't get them to load in my album here so they're in my thread at TPU.
> W3690, 12GB 1333 ECC RAM, new GPUs cost too much so HD6990/6970 Trifire will have to do. Cooling is a Delta AFC1512DG 150x50mm 1.8A. 256cfm fan and Macho 120. The Dell cover can close on everything shown except the Scythe Ninja 4. The GPU coolers are Arctic Accelero 120mm units.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ocking-desktop-pcs.235975/page-9#post-3828002
> The MB is on the left BTX style so it will look strange to most of you due to that.


Very nice! Those Accelero's look good in there, I did some testing with a 5870 a few months ago and was surprised to get BF1 playable on an old AM3 system - I bet that trifire setup could still push some decent FPS in games with good CF support. 

Did you have to splice your connectors to make your own PSU cable? I'm not familiar with those Dell models, but I remember having to do some messy splicing to get an standard PSU hooked up to an HP Z400 workstation.


----------



## DragonQ

SamuelL421 said:


> I've done a lot of digging on this and decided to hold off, especially since intel's recent announcement walking back their earlier claim. If you're running into a problem with your BIOS mod, you could try to rollback and then do some more testing with this:
> 
> *Driver to inject microcode from OS:*
> https://labs.vmware.com/flings/vmware-cpu-microcode-update-driver
> 
> *Intel microcode links:*
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/27591/Linux-Processor-Microcode-Data-File?v=t
> 
> *Additional info:*
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/how-to-update-microcode-from-windows.787152/


It's fine, it was the RAM setting being wrong that caused it. No problems now and no performance difference that I've noticed so far (any heavy I/O would be hit hard though I imagine).


----------



## Retrorockit

SamuelL421 said:


> I've done a lot of digging on this and decided to hold off, especially since intel's recent announcement walking back their earlier claim. If you're running into a problem with your BIOS mod, you could try to rollback and then do some more testing with this:
> 
> *Driver to inject microcode from OS:*
> https://labs.vmware.com/flings/vmware-cpu-microcode-update-driver
> 
> *Intel microcode links:*
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/27591/Linux-Processor-Microcode-Data-File?v=t
> 
> *Additional info:*
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/how-to-update-microcode-from-windows.787152/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! Those Accelero's look good in there, I did some testing with a 5870 a few months ago and was surprised to get BF1 playable on an old AM3 system - I bet that trifire setup could still push some decent FPS in games with good CF support.
> 
> Did you have to splice your connectors to make your own PSU cable? I'm not familiar with those Dell models, but I remember having to do some messy splicing to get an standard PSU hooked up to an HP Z400 workstation.


 The MB connectors are standard. The cables are all too long except the 8 pin CPU. I'm going to shorten everything else. The 2nd 5.25" bay looks like a rope locker right now. The Z400 is a candidate for TS overclocking. I think if I stay at 1080P it will still rock. The tests I read for Trifire were run on an overclocked i7-920 4.7GHz. So it's a time capsule. The 6990 I used actually had a Dell/Alienware part#on it.


----------



## SamuelL421

Retrorockit said:


> The MB connectors are standard. The cables are all too long except the 8 pin CPU. I'm going to shorten everything else. The 2nd 5.25" bay looks like a rope locker right now. The Z400 is a candidate for TS overclocking. I think if I stay at 1080P it will still rock. The tests I read for Trifire were run on an overclocked i7-920 4.7GHz. So it's a time capsule. The 6990 I used actually had a Dell/Alienware part#on it.


Nice, standard connectors are a big plus, I'll have to keep my eye out for one of these Dell workstations. Have never tried throttle stop on my Z400, it just handles some basic file server duties and ESXi with some small VMs. Unfortunately mine is one of the early model Z400's (they came in 2 revisions / motherboard layouts) and only the later ones support hex core xeons and 6 dimms / 48gb memory (mine has a w3520, roughtly the same as a 920).

Also... 4.7 on a 920 is madness, I want to see the vcore on that thing.


----------



## Retrorockit

SamuelL421 said:


> Nice, standard connectors are a big plus, I'll have to keep my eye out for one of these Dell workstations. Have never tried throttle stop on my Z400, it just handles some basic file server duties and ESXi with some small VMs. Unfortunately mine is one of the early model Z400's (they came in 2 revisions / motherboard layouts) and only the later ones support hex core xeons and 6 dimms / 48gb memory (mine has a w3520, roughtly the same as a 920).
> 
> Also... 4.7 on a 920 is madness, I want to see the vcore on that thing.


 If you still have the Z400 there are a couple dirt cheap unlocked 4 core Xeons out there. W3570/80 Nehalems. $15-20 gets you in the TS OC game. DDR3 1333 is a bonus.
My mistake on the i7-920. 3.6Ghz OC. I must have gotten 4.7 from some other i7 overclock. I visit hundreds of sites looking for this stuff.
https://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/04/11/amd_radeon_69906970_crossfirex_trifire_review/1
Here it is.
https://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/05/03/nvidia_3way_sli_amd_trifire_redux


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Retrorockit said:


> I've got some photos up of my X58 project Dell T3500 workstation. I couldn't get them to load in my album here so they're in my thread at TPU.
> W3690, 12GB 1333 ECC RAM, new GPUs cost too much so HD6990/6970 Trifire will have to do. Cooling is a Delta AFC1512DG 150x50mm 1.8A. 256cfm fan and Macho 120. The Dell cover can close on everything shown except the Scythe Ninja 4. The GPU coolers are Arctic Accelero 120mm units.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ocking-desktop-pcs.235975/page-9#post-3828002
> The MB is on the left BTX style so it will look strange to most of you due to that.


Looks like you are using the stock CPU cooler on the chipset? Neat build, I'll have to upload some recent pictures of my T3500 setup, since all the pics from my builds have disappeared since the OCN platform migration.


----------



## Retrorockit

Yes the CPU chipset cooler was a no brainer. Once you remove the original chipset heatsink there are 4 holes behind it probably for the active chipset cooler on the T5500 version. When I cut the aluminum bracket off of the CPU cooler 2 of the remaining diagonal holes lined up with the ones in the MB. It didn't interfere with anything so it stayed there. To support the extra weight I used 2 spring loaded bolts, and a wire pothook latch also. I cut up the chipset heatsink to go on the VRM MOSFETs. In an earlier post there I have some photos of the Bigass Fan mod. They put the first photo last but if you start at he end and go forward the slideshow makes sense.


----------



## Blameless

Squall Leonhart said:


> no, i don't run untested code released as a knee jerk reaction to a non-issue.


It's not untested and the downsides of the patches are usually a non-issue.



SamuelL421 said:


> I've done a lot of digging on this and decided to hold off, especially since intel's recent announcement walking back their earlier claim. If you're running into a problem with your BIOS mod, you could try to rollback and then do some more testing with this:
> 
> *Driver to inject microcode from OS:*
> https://labs.vmware.com/flings/vmware-cpu-microcode-update-driver
> 
> *Intel microcode links:*
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/27591/Linux-Processor-Microcode-Data-File?v=t
> 
> *Additional info:*
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/how-to-update-microcode-from-windows.787152/


This method doesn't work with Windows (at least in Windows 7, haven't attempted it with 10) as the OS loads the microcode too late to enable the mitigations. If you try it you'll see that the firmware fix is reported as present, but not enabled.

You either need Microsoft's own microcode patch, which is only for more recent architectures, or you need to flash firmware/BIOS with the updated microcode.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Blameless said:


> It's not untested and the downsides of the patches are usually a non-issue.


Yeah, except the many cases of WHEA errors, crashes, and data loss.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I finally found a video directly comparing an X5675 to an i7-8700K. I might not be upgrading my system when Z390 hits the market.


----------



## SamuelL421

Blameless said:


> This method doesn't work with Windows (at least in Windows 7, haven't attempted it with 10) as the OS loads the microcode too late to enable the mitigations. If you try it you'll see that the firmware fix is reported as present, but not enabled.
> 
> You either need Microsoft's own microcode patch, which is only for more recent architectures, or you need to flash firmware/BIOS with the updated microcode.


Good to know, I checked a few of the sources I had referenced when looking into it and some claimed that it was working prior to 1704 on Win 10, but I suspect they just failed to actually test that it was enabled or not.

For what its worth, I have loaded this microcode on X58 westmere under linux with no problems - little consolation for Windows users though. The system in question is backup machine at work running a test environment and little else. I didn't benchmark but didn't notice any performance change, it handles a few MySQL dbs that are probably functioning some percentage slower but again, no noticeable difference.




Retrorockit said:


> If you still have the Z400 there are a couple dirt cheap unlocked 4 core Xeons out there. W3570/80 Nehalems. $15-20 gets you in the TS OC game. DDR3 1333 is a bonus.
> My mistake on the i7-920. 3.6Ghz OC. I must have gotten 4.7 from some other i7 overclock. I visit hundreds of sites looking for this stuff.
> https://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/04/11/amd_radeon_69906970_crossfirex_trifire_review/1
> Here it is.
> https://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/05/03/nvidia_3way_sli_amd_trifire_redux


Just checked this on a whim - HP gave the Z400 a bios update with the new microcode a month ago! HP business / enterprise products receive some incredibly long-term support... makes me seriously consider finding a Z600/Z800. Could make a nice, updated home server with one of these tanks.


----------



## Retrorockit

chessmyantidrug said:


> I finally found a video directly comparing an X5675 to an i7-8700K. I might not be upgrading my system when Z390 hits the market.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skV9exEDM3w


 Thank you very much for that! I knew it was pretty good, but I had no idea it was that good.


----------



## DooM3

chessmyantidrug said:


> I finally found a video directly comparing an X5675 to an i7-8700K. I might not be upgrading my system when Z390 hits the market.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skV9exEDM3w



I looked at it with great interest

At this point, only the buy-in with ryzen 2 is missing.


----------



## 99belle99

That video comparison above why did he test at very low settings. Why not test like you would actually play the game that is high settings with lower fps. Like what's the point of 200+ fps?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

99belle99 said:


> That video comparison above why did he test at very low settings. Why not test like you would actually play the game that is high settings with lower fps. Like what's the point of 200+ fps?


It was to see CPU Bottleneck. That being said I do not trust high numbers. They are too good for 1st Gen vs 8th Gen. If that was the case than 3930K and 5820K would be monsters.


----------



## Retrorockit

99belle99 said:


> That video comparison above why did he test at very low settings. Why not test like you would actually play the game that is high settings with lower fps. Like what's the point of 200+ fps?


At 5 minutes he's at 1440 High Preset. So in some places he did test that, and mentioned that ultra wasn't much improvement. The thing I like is the better minimum FPS.
Like you said who cares about 200FPS, but a low minimum like 20FPS is a deal breaker.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

ZealotKi11er said:


> It was to see CPU Bottleneck. That being said I do not trust high numbers. They are too good for 1st Gen vs 8th Gen. If that was the case than 3930K and 5820K would be monsters.


It is my belief competitive players play CS:GO at low settings to maximize frame rates. It's not like CS:GO is a graphically demanding game anyway. Coffee Lake-S isn't an upgrade over Sandy Bridge-E, Ivy Bride-E, Haswell-E, or Broadwell-E. The processors you mentioned are better than an X5675. I would have preferred the video compare the X5675 and i7-8700K at identical clocks to have more of an apples-to-apples comparison. I guess it doesn't matter that much since there's several other levers (uncore, RAM frequency and timings, PCI-e bandwidth, etc.). At least we get a comparison of near-perfect conditions for both setups.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

chessmyantidrug said:


> It is my belief competitive players play CS:GO at low settings to maximize frame rates. It's not like CS:GO is a graphically demanding game anyway. Coffee Lake-S isn't an upgrade over Sandy Bridge-E, Ivy Bride-E, Haswell-E, or Broadwell-E. The processors you mentioned are better than an X5675. I would have preferred the video compare the X5675 and i7-8700K at identical clocks to have more of an apples-to-apples comparison. I guess it doesn't matter that much since there's several other levers (uncore, RAM frequency and timings, PCI-e bandwidth, etc.). At least we get a comparison of near-perfect conditions for both setups.


I know how much faster my 3770K was over 920 and how much faster 7700K is over 3770K. Add the clock speed advantage and if the game is really CPU bound you will see 20-30% differences. Just look at Digital Foundry comparison. You have to test specific games in specific places to see the difference. Memory Bandwidth anole is going to make 8700K that much faster.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

That video did have most of the tests run at 1440p where the CPU is less of a bottleneck. I still want to upgrade to have things like USB 3.0 and SATA3 natively supported. I also want to downsize my system to make it easier to transport. I can't do what I want with X58.


----------



## STEvil

Would have liked to see the 8700K at 4.5 as well for 1:1 numbers

edit

also would have liked to see full system config for each (ram, ram timings specifically).


----------



## strap624

Hey guys, is it safe to go beyond 1.35v vcore? I'm able to get to 4.4hz @1.38v but i'm reading 1.35 is the max. My temps are high 50's to 60 under load @ 4.2ghz so i'd like to go higher.


----------



## Blameless

strap624 said:


> Hey guys, is it safe to go beyond 1.35v vcore? I'm able to get to 4.4hz @1.38v but i'm reading 1.35 is the max. My temps are high 50's to 60 under load @ 4.2ghz so i'd like to go higher.


Eight years ago, I'd have recommended 1.35v maximum for Westmere/Gulftown, but at this point I'd probably be willing to go to ~1.4v core 24/7 as long as temps are in check.

No guarantee this is safe for every part, but the odds of you killing a 32nm LGA-1366 CPU with even 1.4v while your still have a board to use it in seems pretty low.


----------



## strap624

The reason I ask is because techyescity just did a video where he got his x5675 to 4.5ghz @1.38v I believe. And he had it at 1.4v for awhile. I copied his settings and was able to get to 4.4ghz. I think my issue was low pll volts or low IOH that was holding me back. Video here: https://youtu.be/Yo3uaZCFybw


----------



## Blameless

strap624 said:


> I think my issue was low pll volts or low IOH that was holding me back


Until you get past 200MHz BCLK and 7.2GT/s QPI, you should almost never need to increase IOH voltage, except on some dual-GPU setups.

CPU PLL rarely needs increasing either. I use 1.3v CPU PLL for 4.2GHz or below on Westmere and don't think I've ever seen any benefit on any LGA-1366 part I've ever used from more than 1.6-1.7v CPU PLL. Some CPUs really don't like PLL voltage being lower than VTT, but most parts seem to like well below stock on PLL. Not ruling out the possibility that some samples may like it overvolted though.

Anyway, there are plenty of factors that are more likely responsible for your setup not reaching the same clock as that video demonstrates.


----------



## croky

chessmyantidrug said:


> I finally found a video directly comparing an X5675 to an i7-8700K. I might not be upgrading my system when Z390 hits the market.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skV9exEDM3w


... and once again, those saying that this platform is dead or that it doesn't worth it any more, can eat their own words all day long. Facts, not opinions. Plain and simple ...


----------



## xxpenguinxx

strap624 said:


> The reason I ask is because techyescity just did a video where he got his x5675 to 4.5ghz @1.38v I believe. And he had it at 1.4v for awhile. I copied his settings and was able to get to 4.4ghz. I think my issue was low pll volts or low IOH that was holding me back. Video here: https://youtu.be/Yo3uaZCFybw


It's just the silicon lottery. Some chips overclock better than others. I have 3 chips, X5650, X5675, and X5690 (engineering sample). The X5650 needs over 1.4v to be stable above 4.4Ghz, while the X5690 can do 4.6Ghz. The X5675 falls somewhere in between. The uncore also takes less volts on the 90, +100mv for 3.4Ghz vs +200mv on the 50, but there's CPUs that do better on here.

As far as CPU PLL goes, set it as low as you can. Some people, including myself, have had slight improvements in stability lowering it.


----------



## strap624

Yeah that's no problem, I just wanted to know if going over 1.35v was safe because I'm stable at 4.4ghz with 1.38v, and temperatures are in the mid to low 60's .


----------



## buzzard302

strap624 said:


> Yeah that's no problem, I just wanted to know if going over 1.35v was safe because I'm stable at 4.4ghz with 1.38v, and temperatures are in the mid to low 60's .


These days, I would say 1.38 is doable. As long as temps are good (and it sounds like they are). 4.4 Ghz is quite nice for a daily driver. Even if the chip has problems down the road, replacement CPU's are so cheap on ebay these days.


----------



## Owterspace

I would say even 1.45vcc is good for 24/7 if you can keep it cool. 1.5v even. As for vtt I wouldn't have any problem running 1.4vtt 24/7. My x5690 E.S. has no problems with those voltages. As long as its cool. Like winter by an open window lol. I try to cap the temps at 80 or under if I can, but 85 or so is fine. Ive seen 105ish before it shut down, still works like a champ though. I used to let is sit in the mid 80s for months while I was folding back in the day.


----------



## STEvil

Owterspace said:


> I would say even 1.45vcc is good for 24/7 if you can keep it cool. 1.5v even. As for vtt I wouldn't have any problem running 1.4vtt 24/7. My x5690 E.S. has no problems with those voltages. As long as its cool. Like winter by an open window lol. I try to cap the temps at 80 or under if I can, but 85 or so is fine. Ive seen 105ish before it shut down, still works like a champ though. I used to let is sit in the mid 80s for months while I was folding back in the day.


I dunno, I seem to have killed one at 1.45 vcore or vtt, not sure which as it was a while ago. Maybe it was just bad luck.


----------



## Owterspace

What board were you using?


----------



## STEvil

gigabyte x58-ud5

worst vcore droop ever..


----------



## Owterspace

I had that board too, it got me in the door with x58.. I only used it for a short time before I sold it to a friend to fund my asus heh.. It drove a dud of a 970. That cpu needed 1.5 for 4200. Surprisingly, that's not the worst ocing chip Ive had.


----------



## Blameless

STEvil said:


> gigabyte x58-ud5
> 
> worst vcore droop ever..


Most Gigabyte X58 boards have three LLC settings: disabled for Intel spec vdroop, level 1 for a moderate amount of vdroop, and level 2 for very little vdroop.

I normally use level 1 as I'd rather have moderate droop than almost none, especially with a decade old VRM design. Idle voltages are almost meaningless and mitigating spikes during high-current draw is way more important for component longevity than limiting voltage when there is almost no current draw...unless you never load your processor.

Anyway, I usually quote full load voltages when talking about what I'm using or what I consider safe, not what's set in BIOS before droop.



Owterspace said:


> I had that board too, it got me in the door with x58.. I only used it for a short time before I sold it to a friend to fund my asus heh.. It drove a dud of a 970. That cpu needed 1.5 for 4200. Surprisingly, that's not the worst ocing chip Ive had.


The early Gulftowns were often much worse OCers than later samples. Most i7 970s and even 980Xes I've seen have 100-200MHz less headroom than i7 990Xes, i7 980s, or later Westmere Xeons.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

From Intel's xeon-5600 datasheet.
https://www.intel.com/content/dam/w...ents/datasheets/xeon-5600-vol-1-datasheet.pdf

Anything outside of the the minimum and maximum values will shorten the lifespan of the CPU. There's no specifics on lifespan since each CPU is different. The second table is max values that won't shorten the lifespan. Values exceeding them, but under the absolute min/max might shorten it.

Absolute max Vcc: 1.4V
"Safe" max Vcc: 1.35V

I wouldn't worry about it too much. As long as you don't go crazy you won't see any issues. Maybe in 2 years you'll get a bluescreen if you are just borderline stable now. Regardless, most of use are going way beyond the amperage rating. 150A * 1.35V is only 202W. Above 4.4Ghz you're going to exceed this no matter what voltage you run.


----------



## Owterspace

Blameless said:


> The early Gulftowns were often much worse OCers than later samples. Most i7 970s and even 980Xes I've seen have 100-200MHz less headroom than i7 990Xes, i7 980s, or later Westmere Xeons.


I'm pretty sure the 970 was an early one, but at the time, I knew a guy who also had a 970 and that thing was a beast, like a good 980x. I should mention that was 1.5v with ht off lol. It scaled exactly like my older 965XE es. My x5690 es scales with volts, it tops out at 4800 with around 1.55v with ht on heh..


----------



## STEvil

Blameless said:


> Most Gigabyte X58 boards have three LLC settings: disabled for Intel spec vdroop, level 1 for a moderate amount of vdroop, and level 2 for very little vdroop.
> 
> I normally use level 1 as I'd rather have moderate droop than almost none, especially with a decade old VRM design. Idle voltages are almost meaningless and mitigating spikes during high-current draw is way more important for component longevity than limiting voltage when there is almost no current draw...unless you never load your processor.
> 
> Anyway, I usually quote full load voltages when talking about what I'm using or what I consider safe, not what's set in BIOS before droop.
> 
> 
> 
> The early Gulftowns were often much worse OCers than later samples. Most i7 970s and even 980Xes I've seen have 100-200MHz less headroom than i7 990Xes, i7 980s, or later Westmere Xeons.


Yeah, doesnt matter which droop setting I use on this board, it swings all over as soon as I exceed ~1.3v


----------



## Slayer3032

I have a rev.1 UD5 with the junk power phases, I don't start getting swings until 1.38v but anything past 1.45v is absolutely comical with crazy overshoots and undershoots.

It does 4.4ghz at the max and breaks 1000cb, it's also seen 8 long years of abuse which I plan to squeeze out of it until it pops for the $300 that I for some unknown reason paid for it new.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Blameless said:


> Most Gigabyte X58 boards have three LLC settings: disabled for Intel spec vdroop, level 1 for a moderate amount of vdroop, and level 2 for very little vdroop.
> 
> I normally use level 1 as I'd rather have moderate droop than almost none, especially with a decade old VRM design. Idle voltages are almost meaningless and mitigating spikes during high-current draw is way more important for component longevity than limiting voltage when there is almost no current draw...unless you never load your processor.
> 
> Anyway, I usually quote full load voltages when talking about what I'm using or what I consider safe, not what's set in BIOS before droop.
> 
> 
> 
> The early Gulftowns were often much worse OCers than later samples. Most i7 970s and even 980Xes I've seen have 100-200MHz less headroom than i7 990Xes, i7 980s, or later Westmere Xeons.


Gigabyte boards are absolutely garbage and aren't fit for market.


----------



## 99belle99

Squall Leonhart said:


> Gigabyte boards are absolutely garbage and aren't fit for market.


I don't know my UD7 rev 1 is holding up pretty good. I got it with a 920 when x58 were just released years ago and then put in a X5660 which runs at 4.2GHz mostly but can go a lot higher if I want. I can run it at 4.6GHz very easily but don't bother too often as my uses don't need to. But I did run it daily like that for a while but as i said I do not use the PC too do much other than browse and game some times.


----------



## Blameless

Most of my X58 boards are Gigabyte. Had a few EX58-UD3Rs and still have my X58A-UD5 2.0.

I also had an ASUS P6TD Deluxe and P6X58D Premium, preferred the X58A-UD5 2.0.



99belle99 said:


> I don't know my UD7 rev 1 is holding up pretty good.


UD7 rev 1 had a much more robust VRM than the UD5 rev 1.


----------



## buzzard302

Squall Leonhart said:


> Gigabyte boards are absolutely garbage and aren't fit for market.


Have an X58A-UD3R v2 board running for years at 4.2Ghz. Brother has the same board with no issues. Maybe I am lucky, or maybe your comment is not entirely accurate.


----------



## Owterspace

I thought my giga looked nice, felt nice, and after a bios update ran pretty well, but I believe it was a first gen x58 board. And from what I understood at the time, the second gen setups were much nicer to work with. That goes for giga and asus, and anyone else. So yeah, my current asus is better than my old ud5 was, but because it was an evolution of the chipset. I could be way off.. That was a long time ago, I haven't seen that board since 2010 or 2011. I cant really bash it anyway, other than the vcore droops and vtt droops. That annoyed me. My Rampage had some bad vtt droop, but there is a jumper on board for ln2 mode, and it took the sag right out. Vcore control was also superb in comparison to the ud5. I believe there is a X58A ud5, wich is not the same board..


----------



## Blameless

Owterspace said:


> So yeah, my current asus is better than my old ud5 was, but because it was an evolution of the chipset.


Not an evolution of the chipset, but power delivery and firmware.



Owterspace said:


> I cant really bash it anyway, other than the vcore droops and vtt droops. That annoyed me. My Rampage had some bad vtt droop, but there is a jumper on board for ln2 mode, and it took the sag right out.


Vdroop was mandated by Intel spec on both vcore and qpi/vtt and LLC that could remove it entirely was a rarity in the X58 era.

Generally, droop isn't a problem unless it's so severe that the idle voltage settings are high enough to cause instability themselves. Admittedly, this is possible with QPI/VTT on some boards with 32nm CPUs.



Owterspace said:


> I believe there is a X58A ud5, wich is not the same board.


There are three Gigabyte LGA-1366 UD5 boards: GA-EX58-UD5 was first, then the GA-X58A-UD5 r1.0, then the GA-X58A-UD5 r2.0.

The first two boards have a 12-phase VRM, but the first X58A had updated components and a new layout.

The second X58A-UD5 had a 16-phase VRM and was appreciably better. This board is identical to the rev 2.0 X58A-UD7, except for the cooler.


----------



## STEvil

Blameless said:


> Not an evolution of the chipset, but power delivery and firmware.
> 
> 
> 
> Vdroop was mandated by Intel spec on both vcore and qpi/vtt and LLC that could remove it entirely was a rarity in the X58 era.
> 
> Generally, droop isn't a problem unless it's so severe that the idle voltage settings are high enough to cause instability themselves. Admittedly, this is possible with QPI/VTT on some boards with 32nm CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> There are three Gigabyte LGA-1366 UD5 boards: GA-EX58-UD5 was first, then the GA-X58A-UD5 r1.0, then the GA-X58A-UD5 r2.0.
> 
> The first two boards have a 12-phase VRM, but the first X58A had updated components and a new layout.
> 
> The second X58A-UD5 had a 16-phase VRM and was appreciably better. This board is identical to the rev 2.0 X58A-UD7, except for the cooler.


There are multiple revisions of each as well

Rev 1 of the EX58-UD5 was ok, but 1.2 (which I have) sucks.

Also hello page 1366.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

buzzard302 said:


> Have an X58A-UD3R v2 board running for years at 4.2Ghz. Brother has the same board with no issues. Maybe I am lucky, or maybe your comment is not entirely accurate.



Or maybe you haven't pushed the chip at all. wouldn't advocate it, gigabyte vrm's explode.


----------



## TLCH723

Squall Leonhart said:


> Or maybe you haven't pushed the chip at all. wouldn't advocate it, gigabyte vrm's explode.


Every manufacturer will have a bad apple here and there. So maybe you just got really unlucky and got those.
Also it may be that you push too hard and not stay within the limit that cause your board to fail.
Another thing is that your PSU could have been delivering unstable power to the MB and causing the VRM to be unstable.
There are so many variables and everyone systems are different.
Bottom line is just because your board doesn't work does not mean that every board doesn't work.

FYI, There is a thread on OCN that have many happy gigabyte X58 MB owners. http://www.overclock.net/forum/6-in...te-ga-x58a-ud3r-ud5-ud7-ud9-owner-s-club.html


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Sorry, I'm not here to discuss the subject, from a engineering stand point gigabyte is garbage that uses garbage components.


And now i can see why Blameless's uncore clocks are so pathetic ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## 99belle99

Squall Leonhart said:


> Sorry, I'm not here to discuss the subject, from a engineering stand point gigabyte is garbage that uses garbage components.
> 
> 
> And now i can see why Blameless's uncore clocks are so pathetic ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I don't know I have been using my UD7 everyday for the past 9-10 years for gaming and browsing and benchmarking and never a problem so much so when I eventually get a Ryzen system it will be a Gigabyte board again which ever one is their flagship for that X570 chipset at the time.


----------



## DragonQ

I had no idea that DRAM/QPI voltage was meant to be kept below 1.35 V with Westmere-EP, so I've been running it at 1.375 V for months. I dropped it to 1.35 V and got an in-game crash. I did some reading and a couple of people suggested that stability can actually decrease when it's too high, so I dropped it to 1.325 V and managed about 2 hours of stable IBT and so far an hour and a half of gaming with no issues. I wonder if I've degraded my chip or if it's OK? I'll find out I guess.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I might end up going X570 myself. AMD did a great job with Ryzen+ in terms of power efficiency. Zen 2 is supposed to be on 7nm and a new architecture. I expect higher clocks and instructions per clock. Intel looks like they might have catching up to do unless their next architecture does more than add an instruction set.


----------



## DooM3

buzzard302 said:


> Have an X58A-UD3R v2 board running for years at 4.2Ghz. Brother has the same board with no issues. Maybe I am lucky, or maybe your comment is not entirely accurate.


Even mine seems to work properly after 8 years


----------



## TLCH723

Squall Leonhart said:


> Sorry, I'm not here to discuss the subject, from a engineering stand point gigabyte is garbage that uses garbage components.
> 
> 
> And now i can see why Blameless's uncore clocks are so pathetic ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


But you keep saying gigabyte is garbage without any proofs.
And many of us still running strong with gigabyte board.

So you shouldnt call Blameless' clocks pathetic since you cant even use a gigabyte board.


----------



## croky

Squall Leonhart said:


> Sorry, I'm not here to discuss the subject, from a engineering stand point gigabyte is garbage that uses garbage components.
> 
> 
> And now i can see why Blameless's uncore clocks are so pathetic ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Of course you're not here to discuss the subject because, sadly, you don't even know how to discuss in the first place. Starting by the fact you're obviously bias and prejudiced, people should never listen to people like yourself.

With that being said, personally, my experience with Gigabyte motherboards is not the best but it isn't the worst as well. They're medium/regular boards IMHO. Oh, and I'm not an engineer... lol !


----------



## Squall Leonhart

croky said:


> Of course you're not here to discuss the subject because, sadly, you don't even know how to discuss in the first place. Starting by the fact you're obviously bias and prejudiced, people should never listen to people like yourself.
> 
> With that being said, personally, my experience with Gigabyte motherboards is not the best but it isn't the worst as well. They're medium/regular boards IMHO. Oh, and I'm not an engineer... lol !


I don't discuss component grades with people unqualified to comment on them, anyone in this thread claiming gigabyte is 'ok because nothing happened to me' is not qualified to have an opinion on the matter and is using the same argument as a morbidly obese person who hasn't had a heart attack yet in regards to twinkies.


Then again, I don't expect hobbyist pc builders to even know that Gigabyte often misrepresent their mainboard capabilities (4+1 phase amd boards claiming support for a FX 9590?? lol).

FTR: I've had multiple gigabyte boards. I did my research when issues cropped up with them and know for a fact their boards are are poorly made and the software engineering side of it (Bios/UEFI) is shoddy. (Theres a reason why gigabyte has the most linux kernel work arounds)


----------



## TLCH723

Squall Leonhart said:


> I don't discuss component grades with people unqualified to comment on them, anyone in this thread claiming gigabyte is 'ok because nothing happened to me' is not qualified to have an opinion on the matter and is using the same argument as a morbidly obese person who hasn't had a heart attack yet in regards to twinkies.
> 
> 
> Then again, I don't expect hobbyist pc builders to even know that Gigabyte often misrepresent their mainboard capabilities (4+1 phase amd boards claiming support for a FX 9590?? lol).
> 
> FTR: I've had multiple gigabyte boards. I did my research when issues cropped up with them and know for a fact their boards are are poorly made and the software engineering side of it (Bios/UEFI) is shoddy. (Theres a reason why gigabyte has the most linux kernel work arounds)


Then is okay to bad mouth a brand because something happened to me. That seems a some good logic.

Tell me one brand that doesnt misrepresent their products one way or another. This is getting worst with the "GAMING" edition and such.

"Theres a reason why gigabyte has the most linux kernel work arounds" Maybe gigabyte doesnt want lock down their products like some fruits.

I just want you to provide some proofs why gigabyte, or other brand, is bad. And saying that it is a fact does not make it a fact


----------



## Blameless

Squall Leonhart said:


> And now i can see why Blameless's uncore clocks are so pathetic ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


For the record, the peak stable uncore (and core) clocks I've achived with my Westmeres on my X58A-UD5 r2.0 are in excess of those achieved with the same CPU samples on any of my ASUS x58 boards (none of which were low-end).

Most likely, the seemingly low uncore clocks on my Gulftown/Westmere samples stems from the fact that I'm a stickler for stability and have generally limited mine to ~1.3v QPI/VTT (most of my LGA-1366 CPUs were acquired and OCed when they weren't cheap).



Squall Leonhart said:


> I did my research when issues cropped up with them and know for a fact their boards are are poorly made


But not enough research to realize that such a blanket statement is overly broad to the point of meaninglessness.

Are there poorly made Gigabyte boards? Sure. Are some lines of Gigabyte boards prone to issues? Sure. Do some of Gigabyte's models claim capabilities they don't realistically have? Sure.

However, not all of Gigabyte's motherboards are poorly made and complaints about one model often have no bearing on another.

When it comes to the LGA-1366 platform, Gigabyte is probably my preferred brand. The second generation of their X58 boards are generally quite solid, with VRM components of comparable or better quality to other manufactures in the same segments, and they are one of the few brands that allows undervolting of the CPU PLL, which is something I've always found useful.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

All of gigabytes boards are poorly made, no exception.

it doesn't matter how over engineered their heatsinks are if the phase is still analog, or what their uefi looks like if its missing ACPI tables (which has caused vendor specific graphics card and storage drive issues)


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Return rates are an invalid means of gauging reliability.

They are kept artificially low through (in some countries illegal) exclusion criteria and a dead computer hardware is usually not RMA'd at all, it is replaced with something else.


As reliability rates are based of returns, athey are not a valid or acceptable means of establishing reliability and are pure marketing fudge.

Faulty components rarely get returned to manufacturer contrary to what you might think, they end up in a small computer shops waste bin, having been replaced by a more reliable (or means to and ends part at the customers wallet dictates).


----------



## Blameless

Squall Leonhart said:


> from a engineering stand point gigabyte is garbage that uses garbage components.


When it comes to the boards being discussed in this thread, this statement is generally nonsense. Even a cursory glance at the components used in most of these VRM designs shows they are typically over engineered.

For example, each (Vishay SiC769CD) phase the UD5/UD7 rev 2 and the UD9 can deliver 35A continuous at up to 150C. Since the boards have sixteen of these, that's complete overkill for LGA-1366 part, especially considering the MOSFETs aren't likely to get within 70C of their rated temp limit in most uses.

At 4.4GHz core, 3.7GHz uncore, my best Westmere sample will pull about 230w in Prime95 or LINPACK and the hottest part of the motherboard, directly behind the VRM will hit maybe ~70C without active cooling.



Squall Leonhart said:


> All of gigabytes boards are poorly made, no exception.
> 
> it doesn't matter how over engineered their heatsinks are if the phase is still analog


Ignorant statements like this reveal your hypocrisy.

If you think a power phase with analog components is intrinsically inferior to a digital one, you are the last person that should be calling other people's qualification on the topic into question.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

For those claiming high voltage swings, are you reading these with a multi-meter or just through software? These boards are pretty old. The capacitors have probably degraded a little which would cause larger voltage swings. Increasing the VRM switching frequency should help with the fluctuations. You could try replacing the caps if it's just a bench/test system.

I had pretty bad vdroop on my X58 SLI A1. I was able to fix it with a variable resistor and a soldering iron, but later on I found out it was mostly caused by a degraded power supply.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Blameless said:


> When it comes to the boards being discussed in this thread, this statement is generally nonsense. Even a cursory glance at the components used in most of these VRM designs shows they are typically over engineered.
> 
> For example, each (Vishay SiC769CD) phase the UD5/UD7 rev 2 and the UD9 can deliver 35A continuous at up to 150C. Since the boards have sixteen of these, that's complete overkill for LGA-1366 part, especially considering the MOSFETs aren't likely to get within 70C of their rated temp limit in most uses.
> 
> At 4.4GHz core, 3.7GHz uncore, my best Westmere sample will pull about 230w in Prime95 or LINPACK and the hottest part of the motherboard, directly behind the VRM will hit maybe ~70C without active cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant statements like this reveal your hypocrisy.
> 
> If you think a power phase with analog components is intrinsically inferior to a fully digital one, you are the last person that should be calling other people's qualification on the topic into question.



Number of phase is just throwing strength at an matter that requires precision, 

*cough cough cough*
http://www.overclock.net/forum/6-in...d5-ud7-ud9-owner-s-club-384.html#post26435036

might want to think up a better example.

Meanwhile i'll just be right in my dislike about gigabyte


----------



## Squall Leonhart

xxpenguinxx said:


> For those claiming high voltage swings, are you reading these with a multi-meter or just through software? These boards are pretty old. The capacitors have probably degraded a little which would cause larger voltage swings. Increasing the VRM switching frequency should help with the fluctuations. You could try replacing the caps if it's just a bench/test system.
> 
> I had pretty bad vdroop on my X58 SLI A1. I was able to fix it with a variable resistor and a soldering iron, but later on I found out it was mostly caused by a degraded power supply.


Actually, i've seen first hand that These Xeon chips behave differently where vdroop is concerned compared to near equivalent gulftown i7's.


----------



## Blameless

Squall Leonhart said:


> Number of phase is just throwing strength at an matter that requires precision


Not really. More phases spreads the load between phases and increases the effective PWM rate of the power delivered. Number of phases can absolutely influence how clean and precise power delivery is because output is staggered.

Your implication that digital is always more precise than analog is also false. VRMs with analog PWMs *tend* to have more jitter, but they also tend to have better transient response. The converse is true of digital PWMs. Regardless, there absolutely are quality analog PWM implementations that will provide cleaner power than many VRMs using digital PWMs.

Phase count doesn't say much in and of itself, but phase count * the current capacity of each phase is a damn good indicator of the total current a part can draw before risking damage to the VRM.



Squall Leonhart said:


> *cough cough cough*
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/6-in...d5-ud7-ud9-owner-s-club-384.html#post26435036
> 
> might want to think up a better example.


That's a UD7 rev 1 and single sample, at that. By your own statements, a single sample doesn't make a trend. Even if you did find a trend with a few models, you still wouldn't be able to support your impossibly broad assertion that all Gigabyte boards have VRM problems.



Squall Leonhart said:


> Meanwhile i'll just be right in my dislike about gigabyte


You can find examples of VRM failure from any and every manufacturer. Some models are known to be problematic, or to contain unsuitable components, but again, this doesn't imply anything about other models.


----------



## croky

Squall Leonhart said:


> Return rates are an invalid means of gauging reliability.
> 
> They are kept artificially low through (in some countries illegal) exclusion criteria and a dead computer hardware is usually not RMA'd at all, it is replaced with something else.
> 
> 
> As reliability rates are based of returns, athey are not a valid or acceptable means of establishing reliability and are pure marketing fudge.
> 
> Faulty components rarely get returned to manufacturer contrary to what you might think, they end up in a small computer shops waste bin, having been replaced by a more reliable (or means to and ends part at the customers wallet dictates).


Lol ! You fail to see that, even though you're right about some details and issues on RMA's, all brands stand equal, premise wise, when compared. You keep failing every time you try to dismiss others arguments, one after the other, in some form of non sequitur rampage, instead of proving yours. I've made my claims and I try to prove them. You just think you're right above all others and won't accept your argument doesn't make any sense. This goes beyond sad. It's fallacious and plain stupid.


----------



## DragonQ

So what voltages are most important for a stable high BCLK? I can do 188 MHz with VTT at 1.325 V seemingly, but 191 MHz is not stable. This is with Uncore and QPI at the lowest multiplier. I feel like trying setting the Uncore to one multiplier higher than 1.5x DRAM since this guide suggests that might increase stability, but are there any other settings I can tweak?


----------



## TLCH723

DragonQ said:


> So what voltages are most important for a stable high BCLK? I can do 188 MHz with VTT at 1.325 V seemingly, but 191 MHz is not stable. This is with Uncore and QPI at the lowest multiplier. I feel like trying setting the Uncore to one multiplier higher than 1.5x DRAM since this guide suggests that might increase stability, but are there any other settings I can tweak?


Maybe you are is the bclk hole. try jump to like 200


----------



## Owterspace

Try ioh @ 1.15 or 1.2


----------



## Slayer3032

I scooped up a X5675 the other day for $25, was curious how it was going to compare to my X5660 but I bought it mostly just because I was bored.

These are definitely better chips and I got a winner in my book! I no longer have a core #6 pegging out 98c with a 25-35c difference to the coolest core during a p95. Without having lapped this IHS it is also cooler across the board at a higher vcore. I am also upto 4.6ghz at 23x200.

The QPI/IMC is MASSIVELY better on this chip as I'm actually down to 1.25v on the QPI instead of 1.335v without any stability issues so far. I'm going to play with turning it down as much as I can since the X5660 wouldn't even run without 1.315v at 4.4ghz. The ram is also running at 1600mhz 8-8-8-20-1T compared to 1530 9-9-9-24-2T. I'm really impressed by the $18 3x2gb ECC 1333mhz Samsung memory. I've never been able to run this junk Pi Series at it's advertised speeds and this is pretty acceptable now.

I even got a CPU-Z at 5ghz/1.45v and watched some youtube without a BSOD, although Cinebench was definitely not happy and would instaclose. I tried pushing it further than 4.6ghz but I had to add vcore from 1.375 to 1.385 already to get dead stable within certain games, I'm seeing consistently around 1050 in Cinebench too. I've tried pushing it in different ways with turbo, without turbo, and nothing seems to be remotely as stable as where it is at 23x200.

I think the worst thing about these Xeons is having too many to know what to do with, I guess I'll have to sell it or buy something to use the X5660 in now!


----------



## Blameless

Slayer3032 said:


> I've tried pushing it in different ways with turbo, without turbo, and nothing seems to be remotely as stable as where it is at 23x200.


I usually have best results at the highest, odd numbered, non-turbo, multiplier available.



Slayer3032 said:


> I think the worst thing about these Xeons is having too many to know what to do with, I guess I'll have to sell it or buy something to use the X5660 in now!


Definitely a glut of solid Westmere CPUs out there. Problem is finding LGA-1366 boards that are in good shape that don't cost a fortune.


----------



## TLCH723

Slayer3032 said:


> I think the worst thing about these Xeons is having too many to know what to do with, I guess I'll have to sell it or buy something to use the X5660 in now!


You can donated them to other users


----------



## DragonQ

TLCH723 said:


> Maybe you are is the bclk hole. try jump to like 200


Alright, trying 200x20 now. Even if it works it's pretty annoying since I don't think I can get 4.6 GHz stable, plus I'd either have to drop my RAM to 1600 MHz or try to push it to 2000 MHz!



Owterspace said:


> Try ioh @ 1.15 or 1.2


Thanks, I've tried setting it to 1.16 V for now. The TechPowerUp guide says that IOH voltage should match QPI PLL voltage for optimal results, yet I don't see a QPI PLL voltage in the BIOS. I wonder if Asus boards don't expose this value or tie it to another one (QPI/DRAM voltage maybe)? I have QPI/DRAM (i.e. VTT) at 1.325 V so if that is controlling QPI PLL too then I'm pretty sure it's not a good idea to set IOH that high.


----------



## drawix

Slayer3032 said:


> I scooped up a X5675 the other day for $25, was curious how it was going to compare to my X5660 but I bought it mostly just because I was bored.


Haha, my english suck. You saying that X5675 > X5660?


----------



## techjesse

My Intel Xeon CPU X5675 
https://valid.x86.fr/97lmys


----------



## chessmyantidrug

DragonQ said:


> Alright, trying 200x20 now. Even if it works it's pretty annoying since I don't think I can get 4.6 GHz stable, plus I'd either have to drop my RAM to 1600 MHz or try to push it to 2000 MHz!


RAM frequency doesn't matter that much. Timings are more important on this platform. I can run 1800 7-8-7-20, but 1600 6-7-6-18 is faster.


----------



## Blameless

chessmyantidrug said:


> RAM frequency doesn't matter that much. Timings are more important on this platform. I can run 1800 7-8-7-20, but 1600 6-7-6-18 is faster.


~2000 10-11-11 is all-round faster on my current setup than ~1600 7-8-7. It's not a huge difference, but it's there and it's consistent.


----------



## DragonQ

So my rig survived an overnight run of OCCT at 200x20, which is great. However, I cannot use the 22x multiplier for 4.4 GHz even with VCore at 1.3625 V: it froze in under 5 minutes. I'm currently trying 195x22 (4.3 GHz) @ 1.35 V.

I am not sure I want to go above 1.35 V to begin with since it's above Intel's recommended values for preventing degradation. However, the rig is so old now that it's not exactly a problem if it degrades in a year or two anyway. I assume a lot of people here are running up to 1.4 V?


----------



## buzzard302

DragonQ said:


> So my rig survived an overnight run of OCCT at 200x20, which is great. However, I cannot use the 22x multiplier for 4.4 GHz even with VCore at 1.3625 V: it froze in under 5 minutes. I'm currently trying 195x22 (4.3 GHz) @ 1.35 V.
> 
> I am not sure I want to go above 1.35 V to begin with since it's above Intel's recommended values for preventing degradation. However, the rig is so old now that it's not exactly a problem if it degrades in a year or two anyway. I assume a lot of people here are running up to 1.4 V?


200 x 21 is the sweet spot for my X5670. Ram at 1600. 1.35V for 100% stability. That is how I have it set for my daily. Probably could get away with a slight voltage bump long term, but the difference of 4.2Ghz vs 4.4Ghz for daily usage is not worth it.


----------



## Owterspace

1.35v is fine. the 990x has a vid (max stock voltage) of 1.375v, which is pretty much the same as an x5690, which I have. You aren't going to hurt it by going over 1.35v, even going over 1.35vtt is fine. You can use as much vcore as you need, as long as you can keep it cool. These cpus are not as fragile as some of you believe. 1.375v is what my x5690 needs for 4300, and 1.4 for 4400. those are completely safe in my eyes lol.


----------



## DragonQ

buzzard302 said:


> 200 x 21 is the sweet spot for my X5670. Ram at 1600. 1.35V for 100% stability. That is how I have it set for my daily. Probably could get away with a slight voltage bump long term, but the difference of 4.2Ghz vs 4.4Ghz for daily usage is not worth it.


Yeah I kinda wish I bought an X5670 or X5675 instead for access to those higher multipliers. I have 3 hours OCCT stable at 195x22 but I can't stop it boosting to 195x23 on 1-2 cores without disabling C-states, which massively increases idle power consumption (220 W instead of 135 W). I haven't tried yet but I bet it'll fall over at 195x23 with 1.35 V.

EDIT: Crashed within 15 minutes of gaming at 195x22 @ 1.35 V. I guess OCCT isn't very representative of that kind of workload. 

EDIT: Another crash at 195x22 @ 1.3625 V.


----------



## TLCH723

DragonQ said:


> Yeah I kinda wish I bought an X5670 or X5675 instead for access to those higher multipliers. I have 3 hours OCCT stable at 195x22 but I can't stop it boosting to 195x23 on 1-2 cores without disabling C-states, which massively increases idle power consumption (220 W instead of 135 W). I haven't tried yet but I bet it'll fall over at 195x23 with 1.35 V.
> 
> EDIT: Crashed within 15 minutes of gaming at 195x22 @ 1.35 V. I guess OCCT isn't very representative of that kind of workload.
> 
> EDIT: Another crash at 195x22 @ 1.3625 V.


I still think you have a bclk block at 19X range that you cannot use to OC.

You have the x5650?


----------



## DragonQ

TLCH723 said:


> I still think you have a bclk block at 19X range that you cannot use to OC.
> 
> You have the x5650?


Yes. It's very possible that 200 is more stable than 19x. Maybe I should focus on seeing how much VCore I need for 200x22 before worrying about what to do about the 23x boost. I know for sure 1.35 V is not enough.

EDIT: Managed a few hours without a crash at 195x22 @ 1.375 V but then got one. 

Trying 195x22 @ 1.3825 V now. 200x22 @ 1.3825 V crashes OCCT within 3 minutes.


----------



## Blameless

DragonQ said:


> So my rig survived an overnight run of OCCT at 200x20, which is great. However, I cannot use the 22x multiplier for 4.4 GHz even with VCore at 1.3625 V: it froze in under 5 minutes. I'm currently trying 195x22 (4.3 GHz) @ 1.35 V.
> 
> I am not sure I want to go above 1.35 V to begin with since it's above Intel's recommended values for preventing degradation.


Anything above stock voltage and stock clocks are above what Intel recommends. Taking the VID range possible for samples that cover a huge spectrum of leakage values and trying to apply them as some sort of recommendation as safe for overclocking any given part is a misinterpretation of that information's purpose. The range is a useful starting ballpark, absent other information, but given the age of the platform, vast quantities of firsthand info has been collected via experimentation.

Yes, higher voltage is more risky, but there are countless examples of parts that have withstood such voltages for protracted periods of time, and the risk in this case is a X5660(?), which is a ~40 dollar part.


----------



## AllenG

So, who's going to buy one of the Plextor m9pe AIC ssd's to see if it still supports legacy boot for x58 like the m8pe did?


----------



## Slayer3032

DragonQ said:


> Yes. It's very possible that 200 is more stable than 19x. Maybe I should focus on seeing how much VCore I need for 200x22 before worrying about what to do about the 23x boost. I know for sure 1.35 V is not enough.
> 
> EDIT: Managed a few hours without a crash at 195x22 @ 1.375 V but then got one.
> 
> Trying 195x22 @ 1.3825 V now. 200x22 @ 1.3825 V crashes OCCT within 3 minutes.


I would give it up to 1.45v and see if it becomes more stable if you can handle cooling it. What does your uncore and ram speeds look like? I had an issue with my bios where I had to patch newer microcodes into it so that I could change the uncore from default to even post. The "beta bios" versions for my motherboard have been completely unstable in my experience. It's very possible you could be running into issues which aren't just jamming enough vcore into it. My X5660 demands pretty much the max on the QPI, where as with my X5675 I've actually pushed it further and dropped it a full .1v. I'd go straight to 1.335 or anything under or at 1.350v on the QPI just to rule that out until you've figured out your core clocks. I also dial back the ram to the lowest and set the uncore to 2x the ram while figuring out the rest.

I don't bother with hours of stress testing, I generally give it 10-15 minutes then go play some games. I've actually found Rust and Sea of Thieves to bring out the BSOD's as quick as possible, SoT in specific for some reason will BSOD within a couple minutes of playing for me if the overclock is unstable. PUBG will generally only BSOD on something a stress test would after a long, long period and something like CSGO will never BSOD as long as a Cinebench is stable. As far as I can remember, stress testing never finalized off an overclock for me except on very mild overclocks which I didn't have days to mess around with and personally use.


----------



## DragonQ

Slayer3032 said:


> I would give it up to 1.45v and see if it becomes more stable if you can handle cooling it. What does your uncore and ram speeds look like? I had an issue with my bios where I had to patch newer microcodes into it so that I could change the uncore from default to even post. The "beta bios" versions for my motherboard have been completely unstable in my experience. It's very possible you could be running into issues which aren't just jamming enough vcore into it. My X5660 demands pretty much the max on the QPI, where as with my X5675 I've actually pushed it further and dropped it a full .1v. I'd go straight to 1.335 or anything under or at 1.350v on the QPI just to rule that out until you've figured out your core clocks. I also dial back the ram to the lowest and set the uncore to 2x the ram while figuring out the rest.


Not sure about cooling, it reached 78 C during 10 hours of OCCT at 1.3825 V. RAM is at 8x for now (below stock) and uncore is 1 above minimum. QPI/DRAM is 1.325 V.



Slayer3032 said:


> I don't bother with hours of stress testing, I generally give it 10-15 minutes then go play some games. I've actually found Rust and Sea of Thieves to bring out the BSOD's as quick as possible, SoT in specific for some reason will BSOD within a couple minutes of playing for me if the overclock is unstable. PUBG will generally only BSOD on something a stress test would after a long, long period and something like CSGO will never BSOD as long as a Cinebench is stable. As far as I can remember, stress testing never finalized off an overclock for me except on very mild overclocks which I didn't have days to mess around with and personally use.


This is the annoying thing, it seems to pass stress tests at 195x22 @ 1.35 V but crashes in games. So far haven't had a crash in Overwatch at 195x22 @ 1.3875 V but it might still come. The reason I'm trying this is (a) for fun and (b) I've started playing Guild Wars 2 a bit and it's very CPU limited, so wondering if I can squeeze a extra few hundred MHz out of the chip.

The other issue is my GPU is normally overclocked too but I've turned that off right now to avoid that being the cause of crashes.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Try running CPU and GPU stress tests simultaneously. It sounds like your system is experiencing loads it can't handle during games and the stress tests don't account for simultaneous CPU and GPU loads.


----------



## Ground15

Done binning my pile of E5606 Xeons. Given my last experience with E5640s I decided that I wouldn't bother with anything not managing 250 BCLK (so those I didn't test any further). Result of the binning process for max BCLK, only tested the best one for how far it could get bench stable
1x271.26 http://valid.x86.fr/9makzf (stable at 268)
1x264
1x262
1x261
3x259
1x256
2x255
1x254
3x253
1x252
1x251
1x250
17x<250

Given that these are basically the worst bin available I'm hopeful for future projects


----------



## croky

Ground15 said:


> Done binning my pile of E5606 Xeons. Given my last experience with E5640s I decided that I wouldn't bother with anything not managing 250 BCLK (so those I didn't test any further). Result of the binning process for max BCLK, only tested the best one for how far it could get bench stable
> 1x271.26 http://valid.x86.fr/9makzf (stable at 268)
> 1x264
> 1x262
> 1x261
> 3x259
> 1x256
> 2x255
> 1x254
> 3x253
> 1x252
> 1x251
> 1x250
> 17x<250
> 
> Given that these are basically the worst bin available I'm hopeful for future projects


271 is crazy man ... Awesome tests btw ! Kudos !


----------



## Ground15

Another update: the x58a-oc absolutely hates these xeons; can't even get the 271 to boot above stock settings. My golden E5640 (4.8 GHz at 1.4V) boots up just fine at 240 BCLK...


----------



## Wanderer1

Hello guys, is there any way to overclock dual xeons on a server motherboard using software such as setfsb?


----------



## 99belle99

Ground15 said:


> Another update: the x58a-oc absolutely hates these xeons; can't even get the 271 to boot above stock settings. My golden E5640 (4.8 GHz at 1.4V) boots up just fine at 240 BCLK...


Don't mean to sound rude but what the hell are you trying to run 271 bclk for anyway. You would get the majority 32nm hexa cores running at 23x200 for a 4.6GHz overclock which is more than enough for these chips.


----------



## Zeiger

Bought a X5650 for £30 and an Asus Rampage Extreme II for £70 from ebay, put it together today and it's working great. I didn't really even have to do much other than ramp up the baseclock to 188 and it basically did the rest for me. I'm super happy with it, quality chip. https://imgur.com/a/0SqzP30


----------



## Aleslammer

99belle99 said:


> Don't mean to sound rude but what the hell are you trying to run 271 bclk for anyway. You would get the majority 32nm hexa cores running at 23x200 for a 4.6GHz overclock which is more than enough for these chips.


Depends what you want to do with it!


----------



## Ground15

99belle99 said:


> Don't mean to sound rude but what the hell are you trying to run 271 bclk for anyway. You would get the majority 32nm hexa cores running at 23x200 for a 4.6GHz overclock which is more than enough for these chips.


There is a difference between using a chip for a daily and benching. I'm trying to beat the top BCLK for x58 and am currently binning CPUs for that. 271.3 under air isn't exactly common... I have a more useful chip for my daily.


----------



## 99belle99

Ground15 said:


> There is a difference between using a chip for a daily and benching. I'm trying to beat the top BCLK for x58 and am currently binning CPUs for that. 271.3 under air isn't exactly common... I have a more useful chip for my daily.


Oh right makes sense I suppose. What other board have you got if the x58-oc is no good at high bclk? I'm kinda surprised as I thought that x58-oc was a good board.


----------



## DragonQ

Couldn't resist an X5675 for £45 (even though on appeared for £38 the day after >_>) so gonna whack it in tonight and see if I can get 188x23 stable with my previous settings (VCore @ 1.35-1.4 V) - should be fine unless it's a dud. If that works then I can keep my current 4.3 GHz but with all power savings enabled, which'd reduce power usage by ~80 W when idle!

Next week I'll try 200x22 or 195x23 but that'll ultimately take longer because I'll need to overclock the RAM afterwards and test that for stability too.

By the way has anyone tried flashing their P6T board to P6X58D Premium? It supposedly has some extra features like offset voltages which sound useful. I currently have mine flashed to P6T WS Pro for the "high TDP" mode to prevent throttling when using turbo multipliers, but I shouldn't need to use turbo multipliers with an X5675 anyway.

EDIT: Installed the chip, seems happy at 188x23 and 200x22 (no stress testing yet though). However, for some reason I can't get it to POST with my RAM at 1884 MHz @ 1.58 V with the settings listed in the spec sheet (it's rated for 1886 MHz @ 1.5 V). I've even tried setting the command rate to 2T and all the other 4 main timing parameters to their loosest possible settings but nothing. Here's some photos of my settings - anything that I can try here?


----------



## Retrorockit

Wanderer1 said:


> Hello guys, is there any way to overclock dual xeons on a server motherboard using software such as setfsb?


 Some of the workstation MB have a SetFSB supported PLL chip. Dell T7500 I think. Sometimes trial and error can get an unsupported PLL to work. I guess the theory is if it reads correctly it can probably write correctly. The hard part is getting Voltage increased to support much of an overclock. The BIOS won't help. I don't know if pinmods work with the Northbridge on the CPU. There are VRM hardmods that install a variable pull down resistor on the V. Sense leg of the VRM logic chip. This is more common on GPUs. haven't done it myself yet. EVGA Classified SR2 is an unlocked dual Xeon MB.
You might ask this guy.
http://www.overclock.net/forum/5-in...rclocking-dual-xeon-dell-precision-t7500.html


----------



## SuperMumrik

Hello guys.

I just acquired a Evga x58 sli classified with a w3670 with 2x8gb and 2x4 gb1600Mhz cl10 dimms(running dual channel). A total of 24Gb of memory. 
Will try to get another 8Gb dimm to get tri-channel to work (I think 24gb is max for this board?), if I can manage to run atleast 1600Mhz since my aida mem benchmark i kinda depressing atm.

Is this board known to be wonky when i comes to memory? no matter what speed i try to dial in it will boot with 1033Mhz to memory. 
Really skratching my head with this one.


----------



## croky

SuperMumrik said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I just acquired a Evga x58 sli classified with a w3670 with 2x8gb and 2x4 gb1600Mhz cl10 dimms(running dual channel). A total of 24Gb of memory.
> Will try to get another 8Gb dimm to get tri-channel to work (I think 24gb is max for this board?), if I can manage to run atleast 1600Mhz since my aida mem benchmark i kinda depressing atm.
> 
> Is this board known to be wonky when i comes to memory? no matter what speed i try to dial in it will boot with 1033Mhz to memory.
> Really skratching my head with this one.


How did you set your memory modules regarding bank and channel ?


----------



## SuperMumrik

croky said:


> How did you set your memory modules regarding bank and channel ?


Dimm 4 and 6: equipped with 8gb dimms, black 
Dimm 3 and 5: equipped with 4gb dimms, red

I don't use 1 and 2 coz dimm 1 seems to be broken(dimm 2 works fine). 
Previous owner mentioned he had a water leakage so I guess thats the reason dimm one don't work.


----------



## croky

SuperMumrik said:


> I don't use 1 and 2 coz dimm 1 seems to be broken(dimm 2 works fine).
> Previous owner mentioned he had a water leakage so I guess thats the reason dimm one don't work.


That, by itself, might be a reason for your RAM issues.



SuperMumrik said:


> Dimm 4 and 6: equipped with 8gb dimms, black
> Dimm 3 and 5: equipped with 4gb dimms, red


Have you tried mixing banks ? I mean:
Dimm 3 and 4: 8gb dimms
Dimm 5 and 6: 4 gb dimms

You should probably try setting the RAM timings manually. I mean, I bet timings are not the same between the 4gb and 8gb modules. You need to make sure your ram timings are not set above the slowest of the two.

edit: Same concept applies to ram voltage, unless you're overvoltaging one set.


----------



## Blameless

SuperMumrik said:


> Dimm 4 and 6: equipped with 8gb dimms, black
> Dimm 3 and 5: equipped with 4gb dimms, red
> 
> I don't use 1 and 2 coz dimm 1 seems to be broken(dimm 2 works fine).


I would try with the 8GiB DIMMs in 2 and 4, then the 4GiB DIMMs in 5 and 6. Alternately 8GiB DIMMs in 2 and 6 , with the 4GiB DIMMs in 3 and 4.

Regardless, you'll want to manually set timings.



SuperMumrik said:


> Previous owner mentioned he had a water leakage so I guess thats the reason dimm one don't work.


Whole board should probably be washed thoroughly then rinsed with distilled water and dried. Coolant is full of metal ions and the residue it leaves can be conductive, which may have shorted out the slot.


----------



## Retrorockit

SuperMumrik said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I just acquired a Evga x58 sli classified with a w3670 with 2x8gb and 2x4 gb1600Mhz cl10 dimms(running dual channel). A total of 24Gb of memory.
> Will try to get another 8Gb dimm to get tri-channel to work (I think 24gb is max for this board?), if I can manage to run atleast 1600Mhz since my aida mem benchmark i kinda depressing atm.
> 
> Is this board known to be wonky when i comes to memory? no matter what speed i try to dial in it will boot with 1033Mhz to memory.
> Really skratching my head with this one.


 The memory controller is on the CPU. i7, and mid range Xeons support 1066 RAM, the high end Xeons are the only ones that officially support 1333 speed. I would check the spec. at Intel to see what's normal for that CPU. I did see a report of a 990X running at 1333 so sometimes they run faster than listed.


----------



## SuperMumrik

Thanks for the respond guys.

I will try mixing banks and try just one kit at the time  
However, both sets are the same Corsair Vengance LPX CL10 and setting timings to 7-7-7-12 seems to work, but the frequency just seems stuck.

I've seen the x5675 hit quite high dram speeds on youtube, but this might not be the case for the less less popular w3670. 

I have cleaned the board with isopropanol, but there might be resedue left. Looks clean 

Update:
Started with some oc and suddenly would memory play ball. 
This seems to be close to max this cpu can do with air since I'm at 1,425V


----------



## adi6293

Hi guys, I've been thinking into getting on this Xeon bandwagon just to get me through till I save up for my Ryzen 7 2700X rig but from what I can see the motherboards are really expensive and I'm not sure if its worth doing it? What recommendation do you have if I was to get an X5680?


----------



## DragonQ

adi6293 said:


> Hi guys, I've been thinking into getting on this Xeon bandwagon just to get me through till I save up for my Ryzen 7 2700X rig but from what I can see the motherboards are really expensive and I'm not sure if its worth doing it? What recommendation do you have if I was to get an X5680?


Do you have an X58 motherboard? If not I wouldn't bother. The difference between the X5650 and X5675 (and those in between) really isn't much, aside from access to more multipliers. It's just a silicon lottery.


----------



## adi6293

DragonQ said:


> Do you have an X58 motherboard? If not I wouldn't bother. The difference between the X5650 and X5675 (and those in between) really isn't much, aside from access to more multipliers. It's just a silicon lottery.


I don't have the motherboard but I do have spare Corsair C70 case, Corsair 850Watt PSU, 1TB HDD and 2 x 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz Ram. I'm thinking of either selling it all or buy something second hand and put in there. My main rig will have Dark Base 700 and Straight Power 11 850Watt that's why I don't need those Corsair parts. Those cpu's are dirt cheap is just the motherboard are a pain in the ass.

this looks like a decent deal  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Intel-i7...522938?hash=item1caa6f923a:g:YYgAAOSwvMFa7x6j


----------



## chessmyantidrug

adi6293 said:


> Hi guys, I've been thinking into getting on this Xeon bandwagon just to get me through till I save up for my Ryzen 7 2700X rig but from what I can see the motherboards are really expensive and I'm not sure if its worth doing it? What recommendation do you have if I was to get an X5680?


This changes the equation entirely. It makes a lot more sense to get an AM4 board and an R5 1600/2600. If you have no need for 8 cores, there's not really a reason to get an R7 2700X. I thought you were trying to make a budget PC gaming system. You can do that with a B350 motherboard and R3 or R5. The R7 2700X or a Zen 2 CPU would be a drop-in upgrade down the road.


----------



## buffalofloyd

I've been riding out my X58 platform for about 10 years now, it's really quite amazing when I think about it. Started with the i7-920 and moved to the Xeon x5650 about 4 years ago and overclocked it to 4.20ghz with the help of a member. My system still runs great but I'm thinking about selling it off and switching over to the Ryzen 2700x. I think AMD are really starting to do some great things and it's good for us and them to finally push up against Intel. 

I'm sorry, but I haven't gone through past posts but has anyone here gone from a similar setup as mine to the 2700x and had any regrets?


----------



## 99belle99

buffalofloyd said:


> I've been riding out my X58 platform for about 10 years now, it's really quite amazing when I think about it. Started with the i7-920 and moved to the Xeon x5650 about 4 years ago and overclocked it to 4.20ghz with the help of a member. My system still runs great but I'm thinking about selling it off and switching over to the Ryzen 2700x. I think AMD are really starting to do some great things and it's good for us and them to finally push up against Intel.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I haven't gone through past posts but has anyone here gone from a similar setup as mine to the 2700x and had any regrets?


If you have the funds then do it. It will be a massive upgrade on a x58 platform. AMD's second gen Ryzen chips even have great single core performance. People really need to start buying Ryzen chips to help AMD along as they done massive things with Ryzen and this second gen are even better, the X variants run really well at stock. I know AMD had a small following (compared to Intel) of fan boys even back during the FX line but they were really bad chips no matter how you look at it for gaming anyway but Ryzen holds it's own now.

My next system will be a Ryzen when ever that is due to low funds but of course if I had the money now I would be running a 2700X.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The newest series of Ryzen processors isn't the second generation, it's merely a refresh. The second generation should release next year on 7nm lithography and bring improved performance. The difference between Ryzen and Ryzen+ is efficiency more than anything else. Basically the refresh is what Ryzen should have been.

As far as the difference in performance from Westmere to Zen, it appears rather substantial both from a single- and multi-threaded standpoint. I'm personally waiting to see if the rumors are true about Intel bringing eight cores to mainstream and how much that will cost. They can't get too crazy with their pricing. If prices are reminiscent of early Coffee Lake-S days, I'll just wait for Zen 2. AMD should be more competitive in terms of clock speed with Zen 2. They're already competitive in terms of IPC.


----------



## Cyrious

Hmmm, can having XMP set to on (while the rest of the settings are otherwise identical) cause instability?


----------



## agentx007

If XMP profile was made for Haswell or Sandy Bridge CPUs - sure it can.
XMP speeds may require increasing UnCore (or IMC) voltage to be stable.
There is also UnCore Frequency requirement as well (if XMP doesn't specify it, board "guess" what it needs).


----------



## Cyrious

agentx007 said:


> If XMP profile was made for Haswell or Sandy Bridge CPUs - sure it can.
> XMP speeds may require increasing UnCore (or IMC) voltage to be stable.
> There is also UnCore Frequency requirement as well (if XMP doesn't specify it, board "guess" what it needs).


Nah, using a purpose-made triple channel set. I decided I was going to fiddle around with things to see if I could get some more clocks out of it. Switching from 200x20 to 186*22 while XMP was active (less than a 100mhz core clock increase and a fairly respectable decrease on the DRAM/Uncore) resulted in OCCT instability literally within seconds of starting the test. Disabling XMP but leaving the settings where they were resulted in OCCT easily running for 45 minutes w/o error before I manually stopped it.


----------



## 99belle99

Why are you using XMP anyway. Just set it manually. There are not too many settings to mess with on x58 compared to modern systems.

When I do get a Ryzen system I will have to do a lot of research to figure out what's what, regarding memory timings and sub timings.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, I turned XMP on simply to get the timings on the Ram sticks automatically set. I'm trying with it off to see how far I can get.

Right now I'm figuring out voltage, and I think I'm doing something wrong. When I turn on turbo to kick the CPU up past x20, it gets enormously unstable. However, if I leave it at 200x20 and lower the vcore, it remains stable. I'm down to 1.28v and it hasnt crashed yet, yet 1.36v @ 4300mhz is unstable. I'm either doing something wrong, or I just got a bad CPU bin for anything above 4ghz.
Well, steady state load thats low on the memory is stable, high amounts of memory usage are unstable. Figured that out and rectified it with more Dram voltage. I do wonder if that is part of the overall issue.


----------



## croky

99belle99 said:


> Why are you using XMP anyway. Just set it manually. There are not too many settings to mess with on x58 compared to modern systems.
> 
> When I do get a Ryzen system I will have to do a lot of research to figure out what's what, regarding memory timings and sub timings.


I do agree with you about setting things manually. Nevertheless, I do think there are some motherboards with limited uncore ratios and XMP does seem to unlock more uncore ratios in those boards. But of course, one can achieve good oc results without relying in uncore ratios by knowing how many other things work.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, failed my goal of getting higher core clocks. I have however succeeded with establishing a lower stable core voltage. Turns out DRAM voltage was too low for the speed I was running the set at (1.58v, needed 1.64), and CPU PLL for this chip needed to go up not down. These two combined allowed me to trim .03v from the load voltage, which in turn cut off a couple of degrees in temperature.

After this next set of LinX is complete, I'm going to lock these settings in a profile then see about increasing the core clocks again.


----------



## DragonQ

Does anyone else feel that overclocking is such a headache? I can run all the stability tests I want, all come back perfect, and then I run a game and it crashes within 2 minutes. Every time that happens I have no idea if it's my GPU or CPU overclock so I have to turn one off, play for like a week to see if it's gone away, then turn it back on with higher voltages/lower clocks and try again. So exhausting!


----------



## croky

DragonQ said:


> Does anyone else feel that overclocking is such a headache? I can run all the stability tests I want, all come back perfect, and then I run a game and it crashes within 2 minutes. Every time that happens I have no idea if it's my GPU or CPU overclock so I have to turn one off, play for like a week to see if it's gone away, then turn it back on with higher voltages/lower clocks and try again. So exhausting!


Someone's needing new hardware to play on


----------



## Blameless

I usually spend two to four weeks validating my 24/7 OCs once I get a system to a state I consider "finished". Occasionally I do run into an instability I missed somewhere, but it's quite rare. I expect any of my systems to run any program, and any combination of programs, in less than ideal environmental conditions, for as long as I tell them to, and my stress testing methodology reflects this.

Avoiding tests that don't tell one what one doesn't wish to hear, only testing components in isolation, or failing to leave at least a little margin, will often cause problems later.

Yes, it's a lot of trial and error, which can be tedious at times, but I generally enjoy the process and the results.


----------



## Retrorockit

adi6293 said:


> Hi guys, I've been thinking into getting on this Xeon bandwagon just to get me through till I save up for my Ryzen 7 2700X rig but from what I can see the motherboards are really expensive and I'm not sure if its worth doing it? What recommendation do you have if I was to get an X5680?


 There are some budget builds happening over here. Completely different OC method though. Requires an unlocked W3680/90 CPU.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/


----------



## Blameless

Put the second fan back on the NH-D14 cooling my X5670. Let me get 4.41GHz (210*21) core, 3.78GHz (18x) uncore stable, though with voltages quite a bit higher than I'd normally use on Westmere. Currently running setting that give me 1.376v load on the core and about 1.36v load qpi/vtt; CPU PLL is 1.6v.

Memory is nearing it's limits as I can't go past 1.54 vDIMM without inducing instability in the mismatched DDR3L I'm running (two sticks of Samsung wonder RAM from different kits, plus a third stick of Ballistix 1600 CL8 with Micron ICs).

Still need to do some more testing to be sure there aren't any instabilities, but it's looking good so far.


----------



## Owterspace

That cpu has a good imc. Running mismatched sticks at higher speed, with high uncore. I wonder if that is the reason why your copy is strong, and why your latency is as low as it is with such loose timings.


----------



## Blameless

Owterspace said:


> That cpu has a good imc. Running mismatched sticks at higher speed, with high uncore. I wonder if that is the reason why your copy is strong, and why your latency is as low as it is with such loose timings.


Secondary and tertiary timings aren't particularly loose. I'm not using any auto settings anywhere and I'm at the point that none of the subtimings can get any tighter while retaining stability, unless I start using different timings for each individual channel (which I might do).


----------



## adi6293

Hey guys, is anyone here using Rampage II Extreme with RX480 Strix? I cant get any picture using this setup


----------



## croky

adi6293 said:


> Hey guys, is anyone here using Rampage II Extreme with RX480 Strix? I cant get any picture using this setup


Hi there,

Probably some back story would help. I mean, have you tried another GFX ? Does this RX480 work with other setups ?


----------



## Owterspace

Blameless said:


> Secondary and tertiary timings aren't particularly loose. I'm not using any auto settings anywhere and I'm at the point that none of the subtimings can get any tighter while retaining stability, unless I start using different timings for each individual channel (which I might do).


Still pretty sweet man, that latency is a few ticks off from what I get with my uncore at 3600 and mems at 800mhz 6-6-6-20 1T. My son is using it so its running at stock clocks, rams at 666mhz 6-6-6-18 1T 1.6v. I wish I could get all 3 sticks working in this rig, they don't play nice together unsupervised. And even with supervision it gets a bit hairy.


----------



## Blameless

Wish I was able to set different vDIMM for each channel. The Samsung DIMMs crap out after 1.58 vDIMM, but the Ballistix is only getting started at that voltage.

I might have to drop the memory multiplier on my setup if I want to continue to push 210MHz+ base clock.


----------



## adi6293

croky said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Probably some back story would help. I mean, have you tried another GFX ? Does this RX480 work with other setups ?


Hi sorry for a late reply, I was at work. Well I put this together as a little project as I've watched videos on youtube how those Xeons overclock so I wanted to play around with it. I bought Rampage II Extreme, 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz Ram ( Already had 2 x 4GB ), Asus Strix RX480 OC 8GB. Now when I plug in the RX I get nothing but black screen, when I plug my old HD5770 it works fine, my friend will double check the card for me in his PC but if its working in his PC I'm assuming its not compatible with mine?


----------



## Squall Leonhart

adi6293 said:


> Hi sorry for a late reply, I was at work. Well I put this together as a little project as I've watched videos on youtube how those Xeons overclock so I wanted to play around with it. I bought Rampage II Extreme, 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz Ram ( Already had 2 x 4GB ), Asus Strix RX480 OC 8GB. Now when I plug in the RX I get nothing but black screen, when I plug my old HD5770 it works fine, my friend will double check the card for me in his PC but if its working in his PC I'm assuming its not compatible with mine?


Some RX4xx and on cannot be booted on a legacy bios, they require UEFI.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/57fall/amds_lack_of_legacy_bios_what_is_the_best_legacy/
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/57qolv/so_whats_the_deal_with_rx480s_and_uefilegacy/


----------



## adi6293

Squall Leonhart said:


> Some RX4xx and on cannot be booted on a legacy bios, they require UEFI.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/57fall/amds_lack_of_legacy_bios_what_is_the_best_legacy/
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/57qolv/so_whats_the_deal_with_rx480s_and_uefilegacy/


This is what I'm worried about, I did email ASUS and they seem to think that it should work. It does work with my friends Z170 Gaming Pro. Does GTX900 or GTX1000 series have that issue?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

adi6293 said:


> This is what I'm worried about, I did email ASUS and they seem to think that it should work. It does work with my friends Z170 Gaming Pro. Does GTX900 or GTX1000 series have that issue?


Might have missed it, but make sure you are running latest BIOS version for your motherboard.


----------



## Aleslammer

Been playing with X58 and to compare checked Everest to AIDA64 just to see (same program just new owners and some new coding. Big change for a standardized bench.


----------



## Blameless

Aleslammer said:


> Been playing with X58 and to compare checked Everest to AIDA64 just to see (same program just new owners and some new coding. Big change for a standardized bench.


Everest and earlier versions of AIDA64 had a single threaded memory benchmark. It's been multi-threaded for quite a while now and old scores aren't comparable, as you've noticed.


----------



## Aleslammer

Blameless said:


> Everest and earlier versions of AIDA64 had a single threaded memory benchmark. It's been multi-threaded for quite a while now and old scores aren't comparable, as you've noticed.


Thanks, did not know that. Although would of been nice to to have the ability to choose to compare to the older data.


----------



## Aleslammer

It is closer but still a lot of difference.


----------



## Slayer3032

Aleslammer said:


> Been playing with X58 and to compare checked Everest to AIDA64 just to see (same program just new owners and some new coding. Big change for a standardized bench.


That memory latency is pretty hardcore compared to mine, I might just have to find out what my uncore will do with a bit more voltage and mess around with everything else to see if I gain anything worthwhile while being stable.


----------



## Owterspace

Aleslammer said:


> It is closer but still a lot of difference.


You should check your settings.. Your cpu is not stable. The X5675 below your post is just dusting your 5ghz. Even my 3770k is giving yours a bit of a spank.


----------



## Cyrious

Owterspace said:


> You should check your settings.. Your cpu is not stable. The X5675 below your post is just dusting your 5ghz. Even my 3770k is giving yours a bit of a spank.


His 5ghz OC is also running 1c/1t, and the Aida64 memory benchmark is multi-threaded.


----------



## Owterspace

Ha! well.. in my defense it was 630 in the morning lol..


----------



## Aleslammer

Slayer3032, I really like the 5675's have two can't tell them apart benching, even with a gap of 3 to 4 years between purchases. Couple clicks up on the uncore should put you in the 40s as for 24/7 stable have no idea have never used this platform for a daily.


----------



## Slayer3032

Yeah! Got a nice little bump in Cinebench scores too, my L3 cache benchmarks are all over the place everytime I test but 19x seems to work really well with 1.335v on the QPI. Tried for 20x but I got a freeze during a Aida64 stress test, dunno why it took this long for me to turn up the uncore again. Yeah I dunno about that high for a stable daily but this seems pretty happy where it's at so far. I might have to experiment around with higher base clocks and see if I find anything that my setup is happy doing as well as it is now. The single thread score went up to 142 which from the 134 of my X5660 is a really good increase in my book.


----------



## Aleslammer

Slayer3032 said:


> Yeah! Got a nice little bump in Cinebench scores too, my L3 cache benchmarks are all over the place everytime I test but 19x seems to work really well with 1.335v on the QPI. Tried for 20x but I got a freeze during a Aida64 stress test, dunno why it took this long for me to turn up the uncore again. Yeah I dunno about that high for a stable daily but this seems pretty happy where it's at so far. I might have to experiment around with higher base clocks and see if I find anything that my setup is happy doing as well as it is now. The single thread score went up to 142 which from the 134 of my X5660 is a really good increase in my book.



Looking at some CB15 subs on HwBot, 4.6 and 1076 looking pretty good.

1068 i7 980X @ 4605 water cooled
1070 X5660 @ 4610 water cooled
1072 E5645 @ 4616 Single Stage


----------



## adi6293

Yeah I am but that BIOS is from 2011


----------



## adi6293

Hi guys, since my X5680 turned out to be a disappointment is terms of OC I'm looking into getting either W5680 for the ease of OC or X5675 what do you think?


----------



## Mr Ripper

I recently dusted out my Asus Rampage III Gene (I'd actually forgot I had it). Is this board any good? I bought it used about 5 years ago and around the same time also got an Asus P6X58-E and for whatever reason I stuck with the latter which I'm still currently using. Guessing I should sell the Rampage III Gene while it seems to still have some value.


----------



## adi6293

Mr Ripper said:


> I recently dusted out my Asus Rampage III Gene (I'd actually forgot I had it). Is this board any good? I bought it used about 5 years ago and around the same time also got an Asus P6X58-E and for whatever reason I stuck with the latter which I'm still currently using. Guessing I should sell the Rampage III Gene while it seems to still have some value.


You should easily get around £100 for it on ebay, I paid £120 for Rampage II Extreme but I guess I was just impatient and I overpaid since I've seen them going for less with CPU's


----------



## Retrorockit

adi6293 said:


> Hi guys, since my X5680 turned out to be a disappointment is terms of OC I'm looking into getting either W5680 for the ease of OC or X5675 what do you think?


 W3680/90 are the unlocked CPUs The dual CPU versions are all locked multiplier. W5687 is a fast 4 core Westmere EP but not unlocked.


----------



## adi6293

Retrorockit said:


> W3680/90 are the unlocked CPUs The dual CPU versions are all locked multiplier. W5687 is a fast 4 core Westmere EP but not unlocked.


I know the W3680 is unlocked that's why I was thinking about getting one, overclocking through bclk is just hassle


----------



## chessmyantidrug

adi6293 said:


> Hi guys, since my X5680 turned out to be a disappointment is terms of OC I'm looking into getting either W5680 for the ease of OC or X5675 what do you think?


I would personally go with the X5675. The W_3_680 is unlocked, but that is unlikely to give you a better overclock.


----------



## Retrorockit

chessmyantidrug said:


> I would personally go with the X5675. The W_3_680 is unlocked, but that is unlikely to give you a better overclock.


He already tried that and didn't like it. The W3680 can be BCLK AND multiplier overclocked. It's not an either/or question. I would see what you get with Multiplier OC and then tweak with BCLK to fine tune it. I'm pretty sure that you will get a better result than you did before. Maybe some experts here can do better. But I think a personal best will probably happen.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Retrorockit said:


> He already tried that and didn't like it. The W3680 can be BCLK AND multiplier overclocked. It's not an either/or question. I would see what you get with Multiplier OC and then tweak with BCLK to fine tune it. I'm pretty sure that you will get a better result than you did before. Maybe some experts here can do better. But I think a personal best will probably happen.


I don't remember saying the W3680 is incapable of base clock overclocking. I'm sorry if that was implied. I would personally get the cheaper of the two processors since maximum overclock is unlikely to be higher with the more expensive processor. These Westmere processors top out around the same ballpark, even if base clock isn't the limiting factor. If the price between the two processors is practically negligible, then splurging for the unlocked processor has more merit. Hypothetically speaking, if I can buy an X5675 for $50, I wouldn't pay more than maybe $65 for a W3680. The unlocked multiplier simply isn't worth it to me. Perhaps it is to others.


----------



## Blameless

If you can get a ~23x non-turbo multiplier, having an unlocked part isn't likely to improve anything meaningful, unless you have a real lemon of a board.


----------



## Retrorockit

" if I can buy an X5675 for $50, I wouldn't pay more than maybe $65 for a W3680".
People have been getting the W3680 for $50. I've got 2 coming from China $40 each. I wouldn't pay $50 for a X5675. Every time someone mentions unlocked CPUs you start going cheap cheap cheap. FWIW there are people leaving this thread, and OCN because it's impossible to discuss multiplier overclocking here.
Here's a multiplier overclock friendly thread.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/
We're very heavily into locked BIOS OEM overclocking because BCLK isn't an option. But you can get some good info. and support there.
Top of the chart at CPUZ is a multiplier overclock.
http://valid.x86.fr/uwaz9a


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Multiplier overclocking isn't anymore useful than base clock overclocking unless the base clock is locked. It's not impossible to discuss multiplier overclocking, but the cost of W3680s makes them a poor value compared to X5675s. If you can get them for the same price, the unlocked processor is obviously preferable. I only threw our dollar amounts as an illustration. I'm sorry you took it so literally. If you can get a W3680 for $50, chances are you get an X5675 for $40 or less.


----------



## adi6293

I don't really want to cause a fight guys  I got this X58 platform just for fun but I guess I've been out of the "FSB" overclocking area for so long I forgot what a pain in the ass that was  I think my X5680 being so bad doesn't help  Anyway I can get the cheapest X5675 for £39.99 and the cheapest W3680 is £58 so its not that expensive. I paid £72 for the X5680 lmao


----------



## chessmyantidrug

The X5680 is a terrible value. Generally speaking, you want to balance the price with the available multipliers since most X58 motherboards don't have a problem hitting 200 base clock. There's nothing wrong with multiplier overclocking, but you're paying more to accomplish the same thing. If that appeals to you, go for it. At those prices, I would personally opt for the X5675.


----------



## adi6293

Retrorockit said:


> He already tried that and didn't like it. The W3680 can be BCLK AND multiplier overclocked. It's not an either/or question. I would see what you get with Multiplier OC and then tweak with BCLK to fine tune it. I'm pretty sure that you will get a better result than you did before. Maybe some experts here can do better. But I think a personal best will probably happen.





chessmyantidrug said:


> I don't remember saying the W3680 is incapable of base clock overclocking. I'm sorry if that was implied. I would personally get the cheaper of the two processors since maximum overclock is unlikely to be higher with the more expensive processor. These Westmere processors top out around the same ballpark, even if base clock isn't the limiting factor. If the price between the two processors is practically negligible, then splurging for the unlocked processor has more merit. Hypothetically speaking, if I can buy an X5675 for $50, I wouldn't pay more than maybe $65 for a W3680. The unlocked multiplier simply isn't worth it to me. Perhaps it is to others.





Blameless said:


> If you can get a ~23x non-turbo multiplier, having an unlocked part isn't likely to improve anything meaningful, unless you have a real lemon of a board.


Maybe I'm doing something wrong then because the motherboard I'm using is Asus Rampage II Extreme and a 280mm all in one, it wont boot if I set the memory to rated 1600Mhz either, only works as 1333Mhz + OC


----------



## Slayer3032

Memory for me has always been a complete toss up, on my i7 I think I only ever got like 1600mhz on my G.Skill Pi Series which should be capable of 1866 or 2100mhz. Then with the X5675 from the X5660 it required far less voltage on the QPI, 191x23(1533mhz) to 200x23(1600mhz) and I was able to tighten up the timings on top of that. I think this memory I spent like $159.99 on because it was pretty top of the line at the time was ran at 1333mhz most of it's life just because it wouldn't run near the advertised speeds. The $18 trash ecc ram I picked up on ebay to mix with it is now running faster and tighter than the other 3 sticks ever did on a previous setup.

You could be having other issues, I found my board to be really picky wanting what is a pretty much a "custom" bios with all the newer microcodes patched into it because the available bios revisions from gigabyte aren't very good.


----------



## Blameless

adi6293 said:


> Maybe I'm doing something wrong then because the motherboard I'm using is Asus Rampage II Extreme and a 280mm all in one, it wont boot if I set the memory to rated 1600Mhz either, only works as 1333Mhz + OC


Maximum memory multiplier on the X5600 series is ten. DDR-1600 at 133MHz BCLK requires 12x. You must OC the BCLK to get memory to run faster than DDR-1333.

I never really found this to be a limiting factor because most decent X58 boards and LGA-1366 CPUs are good for ~220MHz BCLK.



Slayer3032 said:


> Memory for me has always been a complete toss up, on my i7 I think I only ever got like 1600mhz on my G.Skill Pi Series which should be capable of 1866 or 2100mhz. Then with the X5675 from the X5660 it required far less voltage on the QPI, 191x23(1533mhz) to 200x23(1600mhz) and I was able to tighten up the timings on top of that. I think this memory I spent like $159.99 on because it was pretty top of the line at the time was ran at 1333mhz most of it's life just because it wouldn't run near the advertised speeds.


I have some Samsung DDR3-1333 that does 1900+, Samsung 1600 that will do 2100-2200, and some Crucial/Micron 1600 that does 2050+ with my X5670+X58A-UD5 2.0.

Ironically enough, the fastest rated DDR3 that I ever purchased (and sold soon after) had essentially zero headroom because 'enthusiast' memory has generally been binned very carefully leaving only the dregs of memory ICs in less than top of the line parts. So, I generally prefer OEM sticks as they haven't been sorted.


----------



## adi6293

Blameless said:


> Maximum memory multiplier on the X5600 series is ten. DDR-1600 at 133MHz BCLK requires 12x. You must OC the BCLK to get memory to run faster than DDR-1333.
> 
> I never really found this to be a limiting factor because most decent X58 boards and LGA-1366 CPUs are good for ~220MHz BCLK.
> 
> 
> 
> I have some Samsung DDR3-1333 that does 1900+, Samsung 1600 that will do 2100-2200, and some Crucial/Micron 1600 that does 2050+ with my X5670+X58A-UD5 2.0.
> 
> Ironically enough, the fastest rated DDR3 that I ever purchased (and sold soon after) had essentially zero headroom because 'enthusiast' memory has generally been binned very carefully leaving only the dregs of memory ICs in less than top of the line parts. So, I generally prefer OEM sticks as they haven't been sorted.


So the memory cloak is directly tied to the bclk?

Ok I got rig of mine X5680 on Ebay for £60 so I can order either the W3680 or X5675, I think I will try my luck with the W3680 first and we will see where that gets me


----------



## croky

adi6293 said:


> So the memory cloak is directly tied to the bclk?


Yes it is. Second aspect is FSB : DRAM ratio or Memory ratio. Which basically sets the RAM final speed. 

i.e.
Some easy numbers: 
If you set your bclk to 200 and a multiplier of 20, you'll get a core speed of 200*20 = 4000Mhz. 
Now, you do the same to choose the right RAM ratio. You multiply your FSB : DRAM ratio by your bclk. In this scenario, for a ratio of 4 you'll have, 200*4 = 800Mhz. Which is, effectively, 1600Mhz DDR. If you use a ratio of 5, 200*5 = 1000Mhz = 2000Mhz DDR. Take a look at the attached snapshot.


----------



## adi6293

croky said:


> Yes it is. Second aspect is FSB : DRAM ratio or Memory ratio. Which basically sets the RAM final speed.
> 
> i.e.
> Some easy numbers:
> If you set your bclk to 200 and a multiplier of 20, you'll get a core speed of 200*20 = 4000Mhz.
> Now, you do the same to choose the right RAM ratio. You multiply your FSB : DRAM ratio by your bclk. In this scenario, for a ratio of 4 you'll have, 200*4 = 800Mhz. Which is, effectively, 1600Mhz DDR. If you use a ratio of 5, 200*5 = 1000Mhz = 2000Mhz DDR. Take a look at the attached snapshot.


Ahh I see, I don't think I saw this memory multiplayer in my BIOS, I just picked the speed of 1600Mhz and got black screen. So even though I will be overclocking with the CPU multiplayer I can still adjust the RAM speed by that multiplayer? I never had contact with X58 platform so all this is rather new, last Intel CPU I overclocked was i5 2500K (4.8Ghz) and that was really easy, I've don't some OC on Phenoms II and FX's but that also only involved multiplayer and voltage change  Thanks guys


----------



## Retrorockit

When you use the unlocked CPU multiplier the RAM speed doesn't change, when you use BCLK it does, and that leads to making several adjustments depending on what RAM speed you want to end up with. With the unlocked CPU you can overclock the CPU separately from the RAM, Then adjust RAM as desired. You may end up with exactly the same result, or if your RAM would limit you then slightly better. But a lot less variables going on at once. The faster bus speed probably does add some performance in and of itself. But only running some benchmarks will tell what will produce the best results for you.


----------



## adi6293

Retrorockit said:


> When you use the unlocked CPU multiplier the RAM speed doesn't change, when you use BCLK it does, and that leads to making several adjustments depending on what RAM speed you want to end up with. With the unlocked CPU you can overclock the CPU separately from the RAM, Then adjust RAM as desired. You may end up with exactly the same result, or if your RAM would limit you then slightly better. But a lot less variables going on at once.


I just checked and my motherboard definitely doesn't let me change the memory multiplayer, it just lets me pick the speed I want (maybe is adjusts the multiplayer in the background) My memory are rated for 1600Mhz its not a big deal if I don't get that since right now they are at 1403Mhz 8-9-9-24 I could probably just reduce the timings more


----------



## Retrorockit

The memory controller is on the CPU. Memory speed is listed in the CPU specs. The faster Xeons are 1333, the 980x,990x 1066. Adding extra modules per channel can slow things down also. The 1600 modules give you some headroom for a higher BCLK setting. But 1333 would be the expected speed w/o an overclock. I looked back through the last posts of yours and I didn't see any indication if you're running triple channel memory or not. 3x4GB, or 3x8GB would be the good setups.


----------



## croky

adi6293 said:


> it just lets me pick the speed I want (maybe is adjusts the multiplayer in the background)


Yes. That's what it does. Some BIOS give you the resulting speed instead of the multiplier. In the end, it's the same.


----------



## Spitonite

Hi guys. Count me in... Its still in progress, but i finished this build today. But I´ll be tweaking this beast further more.

https://valid.x86.fr/nq24cw

Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 (rev. 1) with X5675 on 4.024 stable...
This tread was a huge inspiration for me. So thank you all for all that info and tips. It helped me with this process a lot.


----------



## adi6293

Retrorockit said:


> The memory controller is on the CPU. Memory speed is listed in the CPU specs. The faster Xeons are 1333, the 980x,990x 1066. Adding extra modules per channel can slow things down also. The 1600 modules give you some headroom for a higher BCLK setting. But 1333 would be the expected speed w/o an overclock. I looked back through the last posts of yours and I didn't see any indication if you're running triple channel memory or not. 3x4GB, or 3x8GB would be the good setups.


I'm running a 3 x4GB Corsair Vengeance Black 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24


----------



## adi6293

Spitonite said:


> Hi guys. Count me in... Its still in progress, but i finished this build today. But I´ll be tweaking this beast further more.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/nq24cw
> 
> Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 (rev. 1) with X5675 on 4.024 stable...
> This tread was a huge inspiration for me. So thank you all for all that info and tips. It helped me with this process a lot.


Are you going for a higher OC? I'm hoping to get 4.5Ghz out of the W3860  but I've seen people getting 4.7Ghz out of X5675


----------



## Retrorockit

adi6293 said:


> Are you going for a higher OC? I'm hoping to get 4.5Ghz out of the W3860  but I've seen people getting 4.7Ghz out of X5675


http://valid.x86.fr/uwaz9a


----------



## adi6293

Retrorockit said:


> http://valid.x86.fr/uwaz9a


I have seen this, its crazy, I'm assuming that's on liquid nitrogen?


----------



## Retrorockit

I have no idea. I like it because it's all multiplier. But it would have to be LN2 or similar. But there are lots of 5GHz results there also.
http://valid.x86.fr/top-cpu/496e746...0202020202020573336383020204020332e333347487a
Of course CPUZ doesn't require anything in the way of stability to post a result there. But the W3680 doesn't seem to be limited in it's ability to overclock.


----------



## Aleslammer

Retrorockit said:


> I have no idea. I like it because it's all multiplier. But it would have to be LN2 or similar. But there are lots of 5GHz results there also.
> http://valid.x86.fr/top-cpu/496e746...0202020202020573336383020204020332e333347487a
> Of course CPUZ doesn't require anything in the way of stability to post a result there. But the W3680 doesn't seem to be limited in it's ability to overclock.


That W3680 interesting sub top 20 on the bot, low of 6815 and a high of 7196 all LN2 and where you can see voltage high 1.8s to low 1.9s. If you look at voltage and temp (if not in error) would be more in line with an air run. My own CPUz subs where I have monitoring turned on high 1.6v nets low 20s with 4c fluid at idle. That is one golden CPU or a bugged run.


----------



## Spitonite

adi6293 said:


> Are you going for a higher OC? I'm hoping to get 4.5Ghz out of the W3860  but I've seen people getting 4.7Ghz out of X5675


Im planing to go for 4.5, but first i need better cooling and ram...Now Iwe reached the max, im comfortable with temperature wise. For me it is an ongoing process. At first i just wanted to play a bit with OC. So I started learning about it, mostly from YT channel "Tech Yes City" So i found a Gigabyte motherboard and started playing (at first with w3565) I bought if trom guy, who had it in really budget rat build, so im basically rebuilding it from scratch. Im loving the whole process. Im afraid, that I would be bored and "empty" as soon, as i finish this whole build...


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Generally speaking, higher base clock means more performance. Base clock affects uncore and QPI. You usually want your uncore frequency double your RAM frequency. Only a ratio of 3:2 uncore-to-RAM is required, but performance will be worse the closer you get to that ratio. There isn't much performance to be gained from optimizing around uncore. It's been a while since I went through the rigors of overclocking my system so I don't remember what the max QPI speed is.

An unlocked multiplier would allow for more flexibility if your RAM is a limiting factor. For example, if your RAM hates any speed above 1600 MHz, your two base clock options are 160 and 200. With the turbo multiplier, an X5675 would allow you to hit 4.0 GHz with a 160 base clock. With a 200 base clock, your options expand to 4.2 GHz, 4.4 GHz, 4.6 GHz, and 5.0 GHz. An unlocked multiplier would allow you to try more multipliers with a 160 base clock so you can try x26 (4.16 GHz), x27 (4.32 GHz), x28 (4.48 GHz), etc. Most motherboards can handle a 200 base clock, which is why I don't recommend spending the extra money for an unlocked multiplier. If your motherboard can't handle a 200 base clock, then you stand to gain more from an unlocked multiplier.


----------



## Retrorockit

Aleslammer said:


> That W3680 interesting sub top 20 on the bot, low of 6815 and a high of 7196 all LN2 and where you can see voltage high 1.8s to low 1.9s. If you look at voltage and temp (if not in error) would be more in line with an air run. My own CPUz subs where I have monitoring turned on high 1.6v nets low 20s with 4c fluid at idle. That is one golden CPU or a bugged run.


 I've seen low voltage on CPUZ with Throttlestop setting the multi in Windows. This could help produce a very short duration run. But I've seen other suspicious multiplier over clocks on locked CPUs there also. I just posted that as a response to whether one CPU can go 4.5 vs another going 4.7 GHz. They can all go faster than that under the right circumstances. Someone with super skills and vast experience may squeeze a little more out of one CPU or another. But I think mere mortals will probably get the same or better result with an unlocked CPU. Especially someone who has already had issues due to experience, or choice of hardware doing it the regular way. At HWBOT there may be some Monkey see Monkey Do going on also. Once one chip looks to be the fastest everyone gravitates to that one and it becomes a self fulfilling prophecy as more effort is applied to overclocking that CPU. It was a little bit tongue in cheek. There were a dozen other W3680 in the 6GHz range there. It may not even be the fastest unlocked 6 core, just the cheapest. The i7-990X,980X were officially unlocked, and the W3690 was binned faster from the start.
Here's a W3690 53x133 7GHz on a Lenovo MB of all things. Low Voltage, 74*C. temp.
http://valid.x86.fr/bi73p8
Is this more suspicious or less? Perhaps CPUZ is reading the multiplier and calculating the speed before it's actually applied? The Multi range of 12-28 looks suspicious also.
More questions than answers here.


----------



## Aleslammer

@ Retrorockit, I'll answer your question with another. Over the last month I've been running through a lot of S1366 and have had some strange result with WP32 so is this a bugged run or a extremely efficient run?


----------



## Retrorockit

It looks like a nice overclock for a 60W 45nm CPU. I don't run WP32 or post at HWBOT so I don't know. I post at CPUz, and then run the usual benchmarks to see how my system compares to others. userbenchmark.com, to compare to similar systems and Unigine, and Firetsrike for an overall comparison. Geekbench doesn't detect my overclocks and posts high scores at stock speeds which is amusing. I've also had Unigine Heaven post inverse scores related to clock speed unless I restart after applying the settings so I know that errors do occur quite often. The results I posted were just the ones that happened to be the at the top of the chart at CPUZ. They weren't "selected" for any other reason.
Here is a multiplier overclock on a dual CPU LGA1366 Xeon X5580 which would be big news if it was true. We actually tested this at TPU and found out it was bogus. 
http://valid.x86.fr/81teia
There was actually an article published that stated they were unlocked. A CPUZ result that looked like it was true so it got tested. It looks like some people have found a way to game CPUZ results.


----------



## Cyrious

Question: is there any inherent advantage/disadvantage of running the Uncore faster than the 2:1 UC : DRAM ratio? I was thinking about maybe pushing the uncore on my own chip to run 1:1 with the cores.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

If your overclock isn't that high, then your uncore equaling or surpassing your overclock can be achieved. You're not going to find stability with an uncore at or above 4000 MHz. I guess it isn't impossible, but it practically is impossible. There is performance to be gained from your uncore being higher than 2:1 RAM, but the difference isn't much.


----------



## Cyrious

chessmyantidrug said:


> If your overclock isn't that high, then your uncore equaling or surpassing your overclock can be achieved. You're not going to find stability with an uncore at or above 4000 MHz. I guess it isn't impossible, but it practically is impossible. There is performance to be gained from your uncore being higher than 2:1 RAM, but the difference isn't much.


4000 core is the general target, I dont have the cooling necessary to go higher, and I'm pretty sure that with 1.312v required for 4ghz stability this is a less than stellar CPU bin.


----------



## skite2001

Hello. I bought a Asus P6T WS Pro like 10 years ago and was quite happy with my core i7 920. 
I upgraded now to X5690:
https://valid.x86.fr/gehbn3

using xigmatek thor's hammer cpu cooler and got temps:
idle: ~30°c
load: ~50°c
room temp: 26°c

it is better to stay at 26x160 with 1.3v or should i change it to 21x200 blck?
i want to stay at 1600mhz manual xmp settings for my ram, so 160 or 200 are the only things.

sometimes if i start my pc the monitor stays off until i remove the power cable of my power supply. but otherwise it runs stable. after restarting bios say overclocking failed and i had to save the settings again. 
Maybe because i lowered the core voltage from 1.35 to 1.3 to lower the core temp?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Cyrious said:


> 4000 core is the general target, I dont have the cooling necessary to go higher, and I'm pretty sure that with 1.312v required for 4ghz stability this is a less than stellar CPU bin.


That isn't the best, but it's decent enough. I wouldn't bother trying to max uncore. Core frequency is more important.



skite2001 said:


> Hello. I bought a Asus P6T WS Pro like 10 years ago and was quite happy with my core i7 920.
> I upgraded now to X5690:
> https://valid.x86.fr/gehbn3
> 
> using xigmatek thor's hammer cpu cooler and got temps:
> idle: ~30°c
> load: ~50°c
> room temp: 26°c
> 
> it is better to stay at 26x160 with 1.3v or should i change it to 21x200 blck?
> i want to stay at 1600mhz manual xmp settings for my ram, so 160 or 200 are the only things.
> 
> sometimes if i start my pc the monitor stays off until i remove the power cable of my power supply. but otherwise it runs stable. after restarting bios say overclocking failed and i had to save the settings again.
> Maybe because i lowered the core voltage from 1.35 to 1.3 to lower the core temp?


I hope your motherboard has voltage options between 1.30 and 1.35. It isn't exactly an either/or proposition. If your system didn't POST, you more than likely need to add core voltage. You can either start at 1.30V and move up in what should be increments of .0125 testing until you find stability or start at 1.35V and move down testing until you lose stability. These processor can handle quite a bit of voltage so don't be scared unless your system is thermally throttling itself.


----------



## Cyrious

Huh, in terms of performance there's apparently little difference between 182x22 and 200x20 even though in the former the uncore and DRAM are running faster. 200x20 was like 3 points slower in R15 MT and ST was unchanged.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I don't know why you're assuming a higher base clock means slower RAM. A base clock of 200 could mean 2000 MHz RAM while a base clock of 182 could mean 1456 MHz RAM. Uncore frequency will depend on the multiplier and isn't necessarily double RAM frequency.


----------



## croky

He's he assuming or is it R15 ?


----------



## Cyrious

Not assumed, I tested it. Used the x10 DRAM multiplier for 182 (1820mhz) and the x18 uncore multiplier (3276mhz). Core was set at x22, which gave me a hair over 4ghz. Tested, got 930/122. Rebooted and loaded the 200x20 profile (4ghz cores, 3200mhz uncore, 1600mhz Dram) and got 927/122. Was hoping to get a bigger boost than literal margin-of-error.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

You never mentioned numbers beyond base clock and CPU multiplier before. I'm not going to assume RAM or uncore frequencies. You compared two very similar configurations and got two very similar results. Basically you tested the difference in RAM speed while omitting their timings. Not sure what point you're trying to prove.


----------



## Ground15

Aleslammer said:


> @ Retrorockit, I'll answer your question with another. Over the last month I've been running through a lot of S1366 and have had some strange result with WP32 so is this a bugged run or a extremely efficient run?


So you are the one who stole me my dozen golden cups for my E5649 and E5640 (and I'm still planning on taking those back eventually even if it requires better cooling, my chips should be able to handle it for sure)  
How's your board for BCLK btw? My Rampage II does at least 271.2 (https://valid.x86.fr/9makzf)


----------



## shadowrain

Anyone here having problems migrating or installing the win10 april update on their asus x58's?

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...e/18369c81-761f-416a-97c4-950033257059?auth=1


----------



## Aleslammer

Ground15 said:


> So you are the one who stole me my dozen golden cups for my E5649 and E5640 (and I'm still planning on taking those back eventually even if it requires better cooling, my chips should be able to handle it for sure)
> How's your board for BCLK btw? My Rampage II does at least 271.2 (https://valid.x86.fr/9makzf)


What you see in the subs is about it Westmere's generally walled at 237. Better Gainstown & Bloomfields would post around 230 and could wiggle a little more in windows. That's a nice Bclk with a RIIE, the one I had/have not much better than 215.


----------



## adi6293

Alright guys, as I'm waiting for a refund from overclockers for the RX480 Strix (Turns out the card wasn't working properly after all) I'm on the hunt for a card for my Xeon Rig, providing they would be compatible with my motherboard which one of these do you think I should get? 

https://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecial...070+DUAL+-+8GB+Graphics+Card+?productId=66443 

https://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecial...70+Ti+8GB+DUAL+Graphics+Card+?productId=69318

https://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecial...+DUAL+OC+-+8GB+Graphics+Card+?productId=67947

After watching this video 



 I don't think a (Hopefully 4.5Ghz+) Xeon would be too much of a bottleneck at 1440p for any of this cards


----------



## skite2001

according to my last unanswered question...
does it matter if i use low blck and high multi or high blck and low multi?
i think the temp and costs are lower with low blck and high multi, or?


----------



## agentx007

Lower BCLK = less strain on MB. 
It also can screw up DRAM and UnCore Frequncy (since they don't have as many multipliers as CPU).
Use one which better works for your CPU-MB-RAM combination.


----------



## adi6293

I'm going to get this for £280 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MSI-NVID...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649 hopefully its compatible with my motherboard


----------



## Ground15

Aleslammer said:


> What you see in the subs is about it Westmere's generally walled at 237. Better Gainstown & Bloomfields would post around 230 and could wiggle a little more in windows. That's a nice Bclk with a RIIE, the one I had/have not much better than 215.


Damn, I must've hit the Jackpot with many of my CPUs and boards then. I've found the following testing under air:
- all boards I've tested managed at least 250 BCLK (Rampage II Extreme (271+), x58a-oc(266 stable), MSI x58 Pro-E (253 stable, sold that one)
- about half of my Westmeres (34 E5606s, 10 E5640s, 1 E5620, 1 L5640, 1 E5649) did at least 250 BCLK. Few do above 253. Note that most of these are '11 bins - these might be a little bit better. 
- PCIe clock scales pretty close to linear with good CPUs:
220 - 100
230 - 105
240 - 109
250 - 114
260 - 118
270 - 123
Given this and the max PCIe I can currently handle (138 on my E5649), about 300 could be the max possible given a golden CPU for BCLK. I'll probably try getting a handful of E5649s to figure this out properly...
- bins vary a lot. So far I mostly bought CPUs to figure out how far I'll have to go for binning the more expensive variants (10x E5640 and 34xE5606). Sadly I hadn't properly tested the E5640s before selling most of them again (only kept the best one as I thought - maxing out at 253 BCLK), so I can't test earlier Westmere again for the time being. For the E5606s, I've had the following result binning for max BCLK (best one has a terrible IMC for example):
1x271.26 http://valid.x86.fr/9makzf (stable at 268)
1x264
1x262
1x261
3x259
1x256
2x255
1x254
3x253
1x252
1x251
1x250
17x<250
Are you in Europe? If you are, I could ship you one of my better E5606s (264 BCLK) for testing out the max BCLK for your board 
- SetFSB is amazing! Up the PCIe clock to the max your system can handle without crashing (using an 8600 GT or something like that and an IDE HDD / drive connected to 3rd party SATA) and up the BCLK in steps of ~3 (going to fast crashes the system every time). Once the system freezes, remember the current value and next time try in smaller steps. 
- max postable BCLK is somewhere around 260 for both of my boards.
- I need better cooling. The E5606, even maxed out, is easy to cool, but cooling an E5640 at 5.3 GHz is, even if its a great chip (4.8 at 1.4 before I degraded it with my 5.577 GHz run) impossible under air.
- max clock rates are reachable under air for lower end stuff, but basically only with Setfsb. If I wouldn't care for my E5649 I would've tried actually maxing out the clocks (my current top clockspeed for my E5649 https://valid.x86.fr/hwvjit was with 1.6V - 1.7V is doable without bricking the CPU as my E5640 showed)
- Slow mode is needed beyond ~225-230 on average CPUs, at least with ambient cooling. I've found little difference while benching 2D, so I kept it in slow mode for most of my testing.


----------



## Spitonite

Guys can anyone tell me, why with every other multiplier than 20x (auto) on QPI gives me bootcycling/not posting at all? I read somewhere, that i should use 2x memmory multiplier, but anything other than 20x wont post on GA-EX58-UD5 with x5675. (Iwe tried 16x, 18x, 19x ... nothing works) Thanks...


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

You need to use modified BIOS w/ updated microcode for 206C2 CPUID, sounds like you are using stock BIOS with uncore locked microcode version 0F (uncore locked to 20x)
I see this is correct, from your CPU-z validation link a few pages back (0F microcode shown)


I assume you meant uncore multi, not QPI, uncore is what "needs to be 2x" memory multiplier. That ruling doesn't apply anymore with 32nm CPU, you can set 1.5-2x+


You want one of the microcodes below inserted in the BIOS, there should be already Mod BIOS floating around here, probably in the motherboard section, EX58/X58 threads (probably in This Thread & This thread more likely)
I'd suggest the latest 2018 version but if you can find BIOS already modified with Rev 14 or 1D they will be fixed already (First fix for this is rev 13).
206C2 Rev. 14 (3/11/2011)
206C2 Rev 1D (8/4/2015)
206C2 Rev 1E (1/23/2018)


Also, With X56xx only the 6x (2:6), 8x (2:8), 10x (2:10) memory multipliers are functional, some BIOS show all others, but rest will give failed OC or no post/boot-cycle.


If you can't find a modified BIOS, I can make one for you later tonight.


----------



## Slayer3032

I think I saw that valid link and was surprised it even worked on 0F. Yeah that's definitely the same issues I've talked about a few times which I've had as well with my X58A-UD5.

I tracked down all the latest microcodes 6 months ago for my board so there's not anything spectre related if it's any help, the 1D microcode has worked really well for me.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/8-intel-general/1489955-official-x58-xeon-club-1283.html#post26436314


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

I knew as soon as he mentioned those multi's that it was a 0F uncore multi problem, then I looked back and found his CPU-z validation link. 
I hate how these CPU's have limited memory multiplier!

The 2018 1E code does fix spectre issues, I made BIOS for few people already w/ it and they showed me the spectre/meltdown app before/after showing it fixed the issues. 
I saw the Intel PDF saying no fix for X58, but then found that microcode later on, I think in HP workstation BIOS. I have not tested any of that myself, so can only go by what they showed me after I sent the mod BIOS. 
The people I sent BIOS too with 1E (Some Asus, some Gigabyte) didn't comment on performance with the code though, so you'd have to check it out and see how well it is for overclocking/stability.

If you want an updated X58A- UD5 BIOS and would rather someone else do the mod I can do it for you if you want. 
I use 115 and 155 for X58, depending on the BIOS, sometimes one or the other works/fails so usually try both before doing the mod.

If you want to do your own mod, I attached the two latest 2018 1366 microcodes - 106A5 (1C) and 206C2 (1E)


----------



## Slayer3032

I ran Cinebench a couple times on 1D, 1065 and 1070. Then I flashed a bios with 1E and ran Cinebench again twice directly after rebooting and got 1065 and then 1070 again.

So as far as performance hits go, either Cinebench doesn't measure it at all or it's not very significant since I somehow managed to exactly duplicate scores. 

I'll continue to use it daily and see how it goes.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Thanks for testing and reporting back, now I can tell people as far as performance-wise at least Cinebench results are similar with either. 
Please remember to post back in week or two and let me know if you notice any oddities or stability issues, thanks!


How is SSD performance with 1D vs 1E? I see many complaints that the spectre/meltdown fixes gave notable performance hits in the SSD speeds/performance.


----------



## agentx007

@Slayer3032 Test if Meltdown/Spectre fixes are active and take a screenshot :
https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm


----------



## croky

agentx007 said:


> @Slayer3032 Test if Meltdown/Spectre fixes are active and take a screenshot :
> https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm


Thanks for the info ! I was looking for an easy way to test if I had the patch installed and then disable it. It seems I do have it installed and this little program even lets me disable it on the fly ! Great !


----------



## Spitonite

HelpDatBIOS said:


> You need to use modified BIOS w/ updated microcode for 206C2 CPUID, sounds like you are using stock BIOS with uncore locked microcode version 0F (uncore locked to 20x)
> I see this is correct, from your CPU-z validation link a few pages back (0F microcode shown)
> 
> 
> I assume you meant uncore multi, not QPI, uncore is what "needs to be 2x" memory multiplier. That ruling doesn't apply anymore with 32nm CPU, you can set 1.5-2x+
> 
> 
> You want one of the microcodes below inserted in the BIOS, there should be already Mod BIOS floating around here, probably in the motherboard section, EX58/X58 threads (probably in This Thread & This thread more likely)
> I'd suggest the latest 2018 version but if you can find BIOS already modified with Rev 14 or 1D they will be fixed already (First fix for this is rev 13).
> 206C2 Rev. 14 (3/11/2011)
> 206C2 Rev 1D (8/4/2015)
> 206C2 Rev 1E (1/23/2018)
> 
> 
> Also, With X56xx only the 6x (2:6), 8x (2:8), 10x (2:10) memory multipliers are functional, some BIOS show all others, but rest will give failed OC or no post/boot-cycle.
> 
> 
> If you can't find a modified BIOS, I can make one for you later tonight.


Thanks a lot man... I love, how im learning every day something new this platform...


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

agentx007 said:


> @*Slayer3032* Test if Meltdown/Spectre fixes are active and take a screenshot :
> https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm


 
Should be, someone sent me screenshots somewhere earlier when I gave mod BIOS with these microcodes



Spitonite said:


> Thanks a lot man... I love, how im learning every day something new this platform...


 
You're welcome! :thumb: If you need a BIOS let me know, if you can mod yourself microcodes are attached above


----------



## adi6293

Alright guys, I got my W3680 yesterday, I "plugged" it in and right away I could see it was better then my X5680, memory now works at rated 1600Mhz. I've tried OC and so far I 4.4Ghz seems stable but it requires 1.43v so not the best overclocker, I will see if I can get that 4.5Gh and then I will try to OC the memory to 1866Mhz  

BTW. Does bclk speed affect Cinebench results?


----------



## agentx007

By itself - no.
However, it changes frequency of UnCore, QPI link and Cores themselves. 
So, in majority of cases - yes (because you can't easily do the same frequency on all three, without adjusting multipliers and changing BCLK in bigger steps).


----------



## Blameless

adi6293 said:


> memory now works at rated 1600Mhz.


That was going to be a given since the W series can go higher than 10x on the memory multiplier.



adi6293 said:


> Does bclk speed affect Cinebench results?


If your core, uncore, memory, and QPI clocks are the same, performance is the same, even at totally different BCLK.


----------



## Slayer3032

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Thanks for testing and reporting back, now I can tell people as far as performance-wise at least Cinebench results are similar with either.
> Please remember to post back in week or two and let me know if you notice any oddities or stability issues, thanks!
> 
> How is SSD performance with 1D vs 1E? I see many complaints that the spectre/meltdown fixes gave notable performance hits in the SSD speeds/performance.


I honestly can't say, CrystalDisk looked about the same but I haven't tested it in a couple years so I'd have to actually test for that in specific. Are these X58 users? They might be resetting their cmos/bios settings when they update the bios and we have the IDE/AHCI thing. What was considered notable? I'm not concerned about a few percent but if someone lost like 20% of their speed from this microcode I'll definitely give it check and test it.



agentx007 said:


> @Slayer3032 Test if Meltdown/Spectre fixes are active and take a screenshot :
> https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

I am not sure I've seen complaints from X58 users specifically, but there is a big thread on win-raid about it and I assumed one here too I think I saw discussions about it, maybe in some of the spectre news thread here. I think the main problems was SSD speeds hit but 8-15% drop, and complaints of more performance loss as the newer updates rolled out. 

Some even considered removing the protection due to performance losses. Even the app is designed to test for the performance hit, notice it says "performance - slower"


----------



## adi6293

agentx007 said:


> By itself - no.
> However, it changes frequency of UnCore, QPI link and Cores themselves.
> So, in majority of cases - yes (because you can't easily do the same frequency on all three, without adjusting multipliers and changing BCLK in bigger steps).


Looks like 4.5Ghz is out of the question  I will settle for 4.4Ghz atm will just have to find the lowest voltage for it now, in the future I might just buy the X5675 as an extra and see what that can do. Reason I was asking about the Cinebench is because my previous X5680 at 4.4Ghz was getting 1009 points, this one get 965 at 4.4Ghz, not sure why would that be?


----------



## agentx007

Same BCLK/UnCore/DRAM settings ?
If so, maybe Windows did some background work while Cinebench was running ?


----------



## adi6293

agentx007 said:


> Same BCLK/UnCore/DRAM settings ?
> If so, maybe Windows did some background work while Cinebench was running ?


Well the X5680 was OC'ed with BCLK while the W3680 is OC'ed with multiplayer only and it has faster ram


----------



## agentx007

In that case - UnCore is slower (UnCore = IMC and L3 cache). 
It should OC to 3,5GHz - 3,7GHz (with ~1,4V on it).


----------



## Cyrious

Hey, any suggestions for a beefy cooler when very tall DIMMs are in use? No CLC, the case doesn't have a good spot for one.


----------



## Slayer3032

I found the 1E microcodes to be strangely unstable, I was getting some strange stutters/full lockups in Destiny 2. Everything on the computer would freeze up visually including Teamspeak. Then during this lockup which happened a handful of times, three times out of that my entire computer would full hard reset with the full power off noise from the power supply but without turning off the power light. So now I'm on 1D again, I didn't run any tests though still as I've been using the computer most of the time.

I've experienced plenty of bluescreens and the like and it felt nothing like a stability issue in the way it would reset compared to like when I have ramped vcore upto 1.5v and tried to see what I can get it to do.


----------



## Owterspace

Cyrious said:


> Hey, any suggestions for a beefy cooler when very tall DIMMs are in use? No CLC, the case doesn't have a good spot for one.



Le Grand Macho RT and True Spirit 140 Power both work great on my X5690. There was no interference on my Rampage III Formula.


----------



## Cyrious

Owterspace said:


> Le Grand Macho RT and True Spirit 140 Power both work great on my X5690. There was no interference on my Rampage III Formula.


Got any pics?


----------



## Blameless

Cyrious said:


> Hey, any suggestions for a beefy cooler when very tall DIMMs are in use? No CLC, the case doesn't have a good spot for one.


Quite a few dual-tower coolers that will perform very well with only the middle fan installed that shouldn't have clearance issues. Something like a D14 or D15(S) is good for ~4.4GHz on a Westmere with one fan.

There are also a slew of high-end single tower coolers that should work as well. Might be worth looking at one of Thermalright's True Spirit 140 or Archon variants. Scythe's Mugen 5 should also do well, especially considering it's cost.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Slayer3032 said:


> I found the 1E microcodes to be strangely unstable, I was getting some strange stutters/full lockups in Destiny 2. Everything on the computer would freeze up visually including Teamspeak. Then during this lockup which happened a handful of times, three times out of that my entire computer would full hard reset with the full power off noise from the power supply but without turning off the power light. So now I'm on 1D again, I didn't run any tests though still as I've been using the computer most of the time.
> 
> I've experienced plenty of bluescreens and the like and it felt nothing like a stability issue in the way it would reset compared to like when I have ramped vcore upto 1.5v and tried to see what I can get it to do.


Did you test and re-adjust settings for stability? Same settings don't always work, like you may need more or less Vcore, more or less QPI/Vtt etc. to be as stable as you was on previous codes. 
Sounds like Vtt possibly to me, that and maybe a combo of ram instability due to Vtt/dram voltage.

Thanks for the report back on that, I'll keep in mind next time someone asks about that microcode. I'll have to check it out next time I have a X58 board on hand.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I have a TRUE with a 120x38 fan forcing air through the fins. Now that I think about it, the fan might cause air to blow more than flow. I haven't tested a slower fan on it.


----------



## Owterspace

Cyrious said:


> Got any pics?


I dont have one with LGMRT on the x5690, I must have forgotten to transfer it over before reinstalling windows.

Heres TS140P on the R3F:

Lots of room.

And here is the same cooler on my P8Z77V, its pretty close.. about .020" clearance.

Edit:

I also found my Ultra 120 Extreme, and my D14 shots.. I forgot how much space that D14 took Lol.

No more lights..

Edit: I added LGMRT on my P8Z77v, if you look close, you can see there is larger gap between the fan and the first slot. So on the R3F you have a little more space between the fan and ram.


----------



## theister

SuperMumrik said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I just acquired a Evga x58 sli classified with a w3670 with 2x8gb and 2x4 gb1600Mhz cl10 dimms(running dual channel). A total of 24Gb of memory.
> Will try to get another 8Gb dimm to get tri-channel to work (I think 24gb is max for this board?), if I can manage to run atleast 1600Mhz since my aida mem benchmark i kinda depressing atm.
> 
> Is this board known to be wonky when i comes to memory? no matter what speed i try to dial in it will boot with 1033Mhz to memory.
> Really skratching my head with this one.


if you have 2x8 and 2x4, you are able to run tri-chan right now. it only matters the size of the total amount of ram in each channel

A :1x8GB
B :1x8GB
C: 2x4GB

for example.


----------



## Cyrious

Can 0x101 Bsods be caused by excessive heat?


----------



## TLCH723

theister said:


> if you have 2x8 and 2x4, you are able to run tri-chan right now. it only matters the size of the total amount of ram in each channel
> 
> A :1x8GB
> B :1x8GB
> C: 2x4GB
> 
> for example.


Short Answer: No

Long Answer: Must be same size. Best if same spec


----------



## Squall Leonhart

HelpDatBIOS said:


> I knew as soon as he mentioned those multi's that it was a 0F uncore multi problem, then I looked back and found his CPU-z validation link.
> I hate how these CPU's have limited memory multiplier!
> 
> The 2018 1E code does fix spectre issues, I made BIOS for few people already w/ it and they showed me the spectre/meltdown app before/after showing it fixed the issues.
> I saw the Intel PDF saying no fix for X58, but then found that microcode later on, I think in HP workstation BIOS. I have not tested any of that myself, so can only go by what they showed me after I sent the mod BIOS.
> The people I sent BIOS too with 1E (Some Asus, some Gigabyte) didn't comment on performance with the code though, so you'd have to check it out and see how well it is for overclocking/stability.
> 
> If you want an updated X58A- UD5 BIOS and would rather someone else do the mod I can do it for you if you want.
> I use 115 and 155 for X58, depending on the BIOS, sometimes one or the other works/fails so usually try both before doing the mod.
> 
> If you want to do your own mod, I attached the two latest 2018 1366 microcodes - 106A5 (1C) and 206C2 (1E)


only the xeons get spectre fix, i7 chips ignore its presence


----------



## Squall Leonhart

TLCH723 said:


> Short Answer: No
> 
> Long Answer: Must be same size. Best if same spec


in this configuration the first 4GB's of each channel is in triple and the last 4 is single channel access.

its a known feature of the nahalem and later memory controller.


----------



## TLCH723

Squall Leonhart said:


> in this configuration the first 4GB's of each channel is in triple and the last 4 is single channel access.
> 
> its a known feature of the nahalem and later memory controller.


It is still tri channel if they are mismatch sticks(2x8GB + 2x4GB)? I thought it only if it is matched, ie 4x8GB or 4x4GB.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

_Capacity (e.g. 1024 MiB). Certain Intel chipsets support different capacity chips in what they call Flex Mode: the capacity that can be matched is run in dual-channel, while the remainder runs in single-channel.

https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005657/boards-and-kits.html#triple
_


----------



## TLCH723

Squall Leonhart said:


> _Capacity (e.g. 1024 MiB). Certain Intel chipsets support different capacity chips in what they call Flex Mode: the capacity that can be matched is run in dual-channel, while the remainder runs in single-channel.
> 
> https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005657/boards-and-kits.html#triple
> _


That is for DUAL channel and not TRIPLE channel


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Cyrious said:


> Can 0x101 Bsods be caused by excessive heat?


That's almost always vcore on this chipset, usually not enough vcore
0x124 usually is QPI/Vtt voltage too low



Squall Leonhart said:


> only the xeons get spectre fix, i7 chips ignore its presence


What do you mean, i7-920-990X aren't affected by spectre? I don't think that's true, I think in Intel's PDF it meant they're too lazy and would not provide a fix for X58, if that's what you were referring.
Intel saying "We're not going to patch" doesn't mean it's not affected, as noted by a quick microcode release anyway they knew it's affected and put out a fix. 
Maybe they didn't want to initially thinking not so many are using, but I think they realized that's wrong

106A5 Microcode 1C (1/24/2018) & 206C2 1E (1/23/2018) - both applying to above mentioned CPU's - address spectre issues, at least the InSpectre program says it blocks them.
I've seen it before and after using those codes and it changes from not-protected to protected


----------



## Squall Leonhart

TLCH723 said:


> That is for DUAL channel and not TRIPLE channel


Read your motherboard manual.


----------



## Blameless

TLCH723 said:


> That is for DUAL channel and not TRIPLE channel


It applies to any number of channels.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

HelpDatBIOS said:


> What do you mean, i7-920-990X aren't affected by spectre? I don't think that's true, I think in Intel's PDF it meant they're too lazy and would not provide a fix for X58, if that's what you were referring.
> Intel saying "We're not going to patch" doesn't mean it's not affected, as noted by a quick microcode release anyway they knew it's affected and put out a fix.
> Maybe they didn't want to initially thinking not so many are using, but I think they realized that's wrong


i mean exactly as i wrote.

the 1E patch applied to a system running a Gulftown cpu will not enable spectre protection.


----------



## croky

theister said:


> if you have 2x8 and 2x4, you are able to run tri-chan right now. it only matters the size of the total amount of ram in each channel
> 
> A :1x8GB
> B :1x8GB
> C: 2x4GB
> 
> for example.


??? Makes no sense. Channel C has two 4GB DIMM's ? You can make it fit with a hammer but I doubt any of the channels would work then ...

p.s.: Just read other replies and of course you can't have the whole RAM in tri-channel but just some of it. Still, what would be better, 20GB tri-channel + 4GB single-channel OR 24GB dual-channel ? I mean, both speed wise and stability wise.


----------



## adi6293

Hey guys I've this weird issue, when I stress test my PC the frequency of the CPU goes upto overclocked 4271Mhz but when I put on a game is wont go over 3471Mhz, does anyone knows why would that be? I've tried GTA V, Rome II, Star Swarm benchmark and its all the same. Any ideas, the CPU is Xeon W3680 

I've turned off C1E and TM Function in the Bios and CPU-Z reads the CPU at constant 4271Mhz but afterburner overlay still only reports 3471Mhz not sure what's going on?


----------



## Retrorockit

Squall Leonhart said:


> Read your motherboard manual.


 It says you can "INSTALL" RAM that way. But it also says in the highlighted area that any larger modules will be "mapped to run in Single Channel Mode".
So the way I see it with 1x8,1x8,and 2x4 channels you will have a speed hit due to having 2 banks populated in Channel C from 1333 down to 1066. Then if the highlighted area is true then 12GB will be running in Triple Channel to match the smallest 4GB module installed in Bank1, and the rest will be in Single Channel mode. With 12GB in 3 channel you probably won't notice it very often. The last 4GB module has to be running Single Channel because it's the only module in Bank 2. Worst case scenario is that the single 4GB in Bank 2 drags the whole mess down to Single Channel Mode. No telling how that will play out since the first 2 channels of that bank are empty. I'm pretty sure the manual doesn't say to do that. The only suggestion you will get from me is 3 matching modules in one bank.


----------



## Retrorockit

adi6293 said:


> Hey guys I've this weird issue, when I stress test my PC the frequency of the CPU goes upto overclocked 4271Mhz but when I put on a game is wont go over 3471Mhz, does anyone knows why would that be? I've tried GTA V, Rome II, Star Swarm benchmark and its all the same. Any ideas, the CPU is Xeon W3680
> 
> I've turned off C1E and TM Function in the Bios and CPU-Z reads the CPU at constant 4271Mhz but afterburner overlay still only reports 3471Mhz not sure what's going on?


 Afterburner is designed to monitor GPU settings. It may just be posting the default speed from the CPU. I see GPU benchmarks that don't detect CPU OC all the time. As long as your scores or FPS reflect the OC I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Retrorockit said:


> It says you can "INSTALL" RAM that way. But it also says in the highlighted area that any larger modules will be "mapped to run in Single Channel Mode".
> So the way I see it with 1x8,1x8,and 2x4 channels you will have a speed hit due to having 2 banks populated in Channel C from 1333 down to 1066. Then if the highlighted area is true then 12GB will be running in Triple Channel to match the smallest 4GB module installed in Bank1, and the rest will be in Single Channel mode. With 12GB in 3 channel you probably won't notice it very often. The last 4GB module has to be running Single Channel because it's the only module in Bank 2. Worst case scenario is that the single 4GB in Bank 2 drags the whole mess down to Single Channel Mode. No telling how that will play out since the first 2 channels of that bank are empty. I'm pretty sure the manual doesn't say to do that. The only suggestion you will get from me is 3 matching modules in one bank.


You have demonstrated an inability to interpret words put in front of you.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

All I am going to say is that I am running 5x2GB DIMMS and CPU-Z still tells me triple channel due to flex mode. From my understanding, the first 6GB is true triple channel, while the remaining two DIMMS are dual. Also, pretty sure the example where A - 8GB DIMM, B - 8GB DIMM, and C - 2x4GB DIMM, will be fully triple channel.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Squall Leonhart said:


> i mean exactly as i wrote.
> 
> the 1E patch applied to a system running a Gulftown cpu will not enable spectre protection.


That's the first I've heard of that, outside of early speculation (like on reddit) by people only reading the Intel PDF's and not knowing there was fix specific microcodes released.

I'll check in next few days, I have an X58 board I can setup for testing. Have you tested yourself with those microcodes and some gulftown CPU?

Well crap, my 990X is now busted, so I can't confirm this myself until I get another Gulftown CPU. Can you show any screenshots with microcode showing as applied and in use (AIDA64) and InSpectre fail result?
I personally do not care about this, but would like to confirm for others so when asked about mod BIOS I can let them know.


----------



## Retrorockit

I'm just going by what Kingston published for 5500 series Xeon memory cohfiguration.
https://media.kingston.com/images/branded/MKF_102_Nahalem_Ref.pdf
This is for the X5600 which is not as bad about 2 DIMMs per channel as X5500. but unbalanced configurations are addressed.
https://www.siliconmechanics.com/files/OriginalWestmereInfo.pdf


----------



## TLCH723

Squall Leonhart said:


> Read your motherboard manual.


Sorry but different MB have different manual. Just because your manual said that it doesnt mean all manual say that, ie mine doesnt.
It just said recommend use the same spec of RAM for tri channel, nothing about mismatched RAM


Anyway, which one would you rather use tri channel with mismatch RAM or dual channel with "matched" RAM?

DIMM 1/2/3/4/5/6
Tri 8/-/8/-/4/4
Dual 8/4/8/4/-/-


Even with matched RAM, tri channel is only about few frames better than dual. With mismatched RAM, you put more stress on the memory controller thus stability issues may occur. So it makes more sense to run them as dual channel.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

HelpDatBIOS said:


> That's the first I've heard of that, outside of early speculation (like on reddit) by people only reading the Intel PDF's and not knowing there was fix specific microcodes released.
> 
> 
> I'll check in next few days, I have an X58 board I can setup for testing. Have you tested yourself with those microcodes and some gulftown CPU?


as indicated in this
https://newsroom.intel.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/11/2018/04/microcode-update-guidance.pdf

0x1E has no mitigation for spectre on 2062C gulftown parts, but does on 2062C westmere parts


----------



## Blameless

TLCH723 said:


> Sorry but different MB have different manual. Just because your manual said that it doesnt mean all manual say that, ie mine doesnt.


The memory controller is on the CPU and the overwhelming bulk of it's capabilities are determined by the CPU, not the board.

Flex memory support (which all LGA-1366 CPUs have, and which applies to any number of channels) doesn't really apply to either of the two configurations you have listed.



TLCH723 said:


> Anyway, which one would you rather use tri channel with mismatch RAM or dual channel with "matched" RAM?
> 
> DIMM 1/2/3/4/5/6
> Tri 8/-/8/-/4/4
> Dual 8/4/8/4/-/-
> 
> 
> Even with matched RAM, tri channel is only about few frames better than dual. With mismatched RAM, you put more stress on the memory controller thus stability issues may occur. So it makes more sense to run them as dual channel.


The tri-channel config here is no more mismatched than the dual and running extra ranks on two channels isn't particularly less stressful than spreading them across three.

Regardless of memory configuration, it would be wise to do adequate stability testing to ensure that issues do not occur.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Squall Leonhart said:


> as indicated in this
> https://newsroom.intel.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/11/2018/04/microcode-update-guidance.pdf
> 
> 0x1E has no mitigation for spectre on 2062C gulftown parts, but does on 2062C westmere parts


Yes, I saw that, but also do believe I saw someone post InSpectre result with mod BIOS I sent them. 
Maybe I'm mistaken CPU used though, that's why I asked above if you can provide a screenshot test of this in action. I put in an edit on previous post, right as you were replying tonight

Intel's reasons leave a lot to be desired, and do not fully explain why "Stopped" or if does not apply etc. 
And according to that all Bloomfield would be left vulnerable too at 1B 2015 microcode, which also has a 2018 microcode release 1C at same time 1E was put out.

Stopped – After a comprehensive investigation of the microarchitectures and microcode capabilities for these products, Intel has determined to* not release*
*microcode updates (But they did release)* for these products for one or more reasons including, but not limited to the following:
• Micro-architectural characteristics that preclude a practical implementation of features mitigating Variant 2 (CVE-2017-5715) *- Does not apply to X58 (All CPU's)*
• Limited Commercially Available System Software support *- Lazy*
• Based on customer inputs, most of these products are implemented as “closed systems” and therefore are expected to have a lower likelihood of
exposure to these vulnerabilities.*- Lazy, and definitely untrue - as mentioned above 1E released as well as 1C @ 106A5 anyway*

I don't have any CPU's that aren't Xeon for 106A5 or 206C2 test (Only W35xx and E55xx/E56xx CPU's), so I can't test


----------



## TLCH723

Blameless said:


> The memory controller is on the CPU and the overwhelming bulk of it's capabilities are determined by the CPU, not the board.
> 
> Flex memory support (which all LGA-1366 CPUs have, and which applies to any number of channels) doesn't really apply to either of the two configurations you have listed.


I know that but I am just saying not all MB manuals advertise that and most of the time it says use same spec RAM.




Blameless said:


> The tri-channel config here is no more mismatched than the dual and running extra ranks on two channels isn't particularly less stressful than spreading them across three.
> 
> Regardless of memory configuration, it would be wise to do adequate stability testing to ensure that issues do not occur.


But isnt equal capacity on both channel better than running in flex mode? Also flex mode required additional mapping thus more stress?


----------



## croky

TLCH723 said:


> I know that but I am just saying not all MB manuals advertise that and most of the time it says use same spec RAM.


Let's be fair about all this. "the overwhelming bulk of it's capabilities are determined by the CPU" is not an absolute claim, ok ? For example, the same ECC RAM sometimes work with determinate CPU and sometimes it doesn't. I have personal experience about the issue and bottom line, the conclusion is mobo related. Not CPU related. 

What I'm trying to say is, we know most things about X58 and Xeon's but there are some quirks here and there that deserve caution. You're issue is one of those. Plain and simple. Assuming that if some mobo manual says something regarding such issue, then it's true for all mobo's is a mistake. It doesn't work that way. You're right about this.



TLCH723 said:


> But isnt equal capacity on both channel better than running in flex mode? Also flex mode required additional mapping thus more stress?


You're absolutely right but first you need to assess if you're running in flex mode. Bottom line again. Is this config flex mode, yes or no ?

Bank 0
Channels:
A/B/C
8Gb/8Gb/4GB

Bank 1
Channels:
A/B/C
0GB/0Gb/4Gb

My guess is yes. And it's a guess having in mind all that we don't know. Which is still much. If someone is sure about being a no flex mode tri-channel setup, then prove it !

Having all this in mind, tri-channel is not the alpha and omega with x58. In fact, most real life benchs prove a marginal gain and, in fact, it can be detrimental in terms of overclocking. Means, you might want to use tri-channel to take the max out of your mem system but you could be capping your oc capabilities thanks to it. I use dual channel in one of my X58 setups and I can oc the hell of it without worrying about if tri-channel is the culprit of a possible unsuccessful setup. With that being said. I'd prefer to run it in dual channel rather than having reasons to worry about. Namely flex, different module sizes or whatever. Bottom line, test it ...


----------



## Blameless

TLCH723 said:


> But isnt equal capacity on both channel better than running in flex mode? Also flex mode required additional mapping thus more stress?


Both setups you mention have equal capacity in each channel and neither would be using flex mode.

The mapping is ultimately done the same way, unless you are reducing rank or channel interleaving, which would harm performance even in a completely symmetrical setup. Data is spread across channels as evenly as possible and then across ranks within each channel as evenly as possible. Having an asymmetrical memory config simply means fewer ranks/channels are used as deeper memory addresses are required.

As far as what is more stressful, that's unclear without more detail. On a per channel level, more ranks is more stressful than fewer ranks, and this usually determines what memory clock and timings can be run. However, on a ring/cache level more channels is more stressful and it's generally harder to run high uncore clocks with more channels filled.



croky said:


> You're absolutely right but first you need to assess if you're running in flex mode. Bottom line again. Is this config flex mode, yes or no ?
> 
> Bank 0
> Channels:
> A/B/C
> 8Gb/8Gb/4GB
> 
> Bank 1
> Channels:
> A/B/C
> 0GB/0Gb/4Gb


That's not how they're organized. The channel organization comes first, then then rank.

If you have equal amounts of memory in each channel, you are using all channels across all addressable memory, even if two channels have one rank and one channel has four ranks. I could put single sided 4GiB DIMMs in each of the first two channels and then two doubled sided 2GiB DIMMs in the third and it would all be triple channel.

All other things being equal, the third channel would have slightly higher latency and slightly more bandwidth than the other channels because it was interleaving four ranks rather than one, but every third memory word would still be going to that channel.

In the specific use case we are talking about here, I'm not sure how many ranks are in each DIMM, but that doesn't change the fact that an (8+0)+(8+0)+(4+4) setup is fully triple channel.

Flex mode only comes into play with different capacities per channel: https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005657/boards-and-kits.html#flex

Anyone with the appropriate memory can easily demonstrate this themselves by benching memory copy performance with a large enough data size. In a flex memory setup performance falls off as one reaches address that cannot be interleaved across all channels...but if you have equal amounts of memory in each channel, you will never encounter such a scenario.

If there are still doubts, I can pull memory from multiple systems I have and demonstrate that this is, in fact, how it works, but I'd rather do this as a last resort as both of my remaining DDR3 systems are in use and I'd rather not take them apart to demonstrate what Intel's documentation already says.



croky said:


> Having all this in mind, tri-channel is not the alpha and omega with x58. In fact, most real life benchs prove a marginal gain and, in fact, it can be detrimental in terms of overclocking. Means, you might want to use tri-channel to take the max out of your mem system but you could be capping your oc capabilities thanks to it. I use dual channel in one of my X58 setups and I can oc the hell of it without worrying about if tri-channel is the culprit of a possible unsuccessful setup. With that being said. I'd prefer to run it in dual channel rather than having reasons to worry about. Namely flex, different module sizes or whatever. Bottom line, test it ...


The practical performance difference between dual and triple channel is indeed rather small, and there are cases where dual-channel will have advantages. For example, you can run a higher memory clock with dual-channel mode before you are limited by the uncore clock (the requirement that uncore clock be 2x DDR MT/s on the 45nm parts, or 1.5x on the 32nm parts, only applies to triple channel, and you can clock memory considerably higher without having to increase uncore if you drop a channel). Fewer memory channels will also improve most memory latency benchmarks (though, in practice, larger memory access benefit from channel interleaving).

However, I still disagree with the idea that triple channel is inherent ly more problematic than dual, even with four DIMMs; it's often harder to get three or four ranks to work well in one channel than it is to get three channels to work well. Also, with the setup being mentioned in this discussion, there is advantage to keeping the 4GiB sticks in their own channel, as most decent LGA-1366 boards will allow memory timings to be adjusted on a per-channel basis. You still have to run at lowest common denominator memory clocks, but timings can be completely different on that third channel.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, It was fun while it lasted, but the W3670 has proven itself to be an inferior chip to the X5650 in terms of binning. X5650 can run 4ghz @ 1.312v with a 3200mhz uncore @ 1.275v. W3670 needed almost 1.37v for 4ghz and 1.32v for the uncore at the same speed.

I also think several hours at 90C+ under full load degraded that chip, as when I dialed it back to 4 no matter what voltage I was using for the vcore it would soft-lock within 10 minutes of starting a stress test, and one of these soft-locks resulted in the CMOS falling back to failsafe defaults. That chip was not happy.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Cyrious said:


> Well, It was fun while it lasted, but the W3670 has proven itself to be an inferior chip to the X5650 in terms of binning. X5650 can run 4ghz @ 1.312v with a 3200mhz uncore @ 1.275v. W3670 needed almost 1.37v for 4ghz and 1.32v for the uncore at the same speed.
> 
> I also think several hours at 90C+ under full load degraded that chip, as when I dialed it back to 4 no matter what voltage I was using for the vcore it would soft-lock within 10 minutes of starting a stress test, and one of these soft-locks resulted in the CMOS falling back to failsafe defaults. That chip was not happy.


I don't think a sample of one is enough to make this determination. It's been a while since I've used the scientific process on anything though.


----------



## Cyrious

chessmyantidrug said:


> I don't think a sample of one is enough to make this determination. It's been a while since I've used the scientific process on anything though.


I was comparing the two hex-core chips in my possession.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I guess you have evidence to make that determination then. I personally wouldn't recommend the W3670 to anyone. Pretty much any X5650, X5660, X5670, and X5675 will hit 4.0 GHz with minimal effort and are all cheaper. The W3680 and W3690 are worth a look since they're unlocked. Nothing is going to beat the value of the X5650.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, this particular W3670 I got when I still had the DX58SO as the x58 board, and I wasn't entirely sure if a CPU not on the official support list would work (and since it was an Intel-brand board it had the potential to be *really* onery about it), so thats what I got.

When the DX58SO died, the board I purchased as the replacement was combo'd with the X5650, and the previous owner had confirmed that it would work. I was just futzing around with the W3670 to see how much extra clock speed I could get out of it. Turns out 4.2 stable on it, while possible, was not recommended for extended periods of time due to the very high thermal output.


----------



## Retrorockit

You guys were right about 8+8+2x4 being triple channel. I'd been studying "Best Practices" 3 channel memory configurations and that specific situation was never addressed. It "appeared" to be an "unbalanced" channel but it turns out it isn't. I never did find a 3 channel example but did find a 2 channel example showing that. I don't think I will ever try that though. I'll just stick to "Best Practices" and hope for the best.


----------



## croky

Blameless said:


> That's not how they're organized. The channel organization comes first, then then rank.


I agree on most of what you've said but I still think "exotic" configurations can be a hit or miss depending on the board, BIOS version, type of ram. That's my point which resulted from witnessing others experience. But in fact, they are possible. Regarding triple channel config about banks and channels, the pic might help explaining how I understand this.

And btw, I'm sure it's called a bank. A rank is a block of memory on a module.


----------



## Retrorockit

Here's what I take away from this. OK it's possible to split banks and use 2 modules instead of one. BUT
1- The issue Nehalems had with dropping RAM speed to open the second bank tells me it takes significant resources to do this.
2- The fact that 32nm CPUs can better tolerate this doesn't change that. 3 banks dropping to 800Mhz speed says it's still an issue.
3- This is all happening inside the CPU. That it is significant can be confirmed by better FSB OC results using Dual Channel mode. Possibly due to less heat. Or more power to the CPU section. Less channels, less modules, less heat.

Since I'm multiplier over clocking OEM computers I don't get the performance bump from faster RAM speeds that you guys do. So I'm more focused on not losing any of what's what's already there. So that set up from a Best Practices standpoint still looks toxic to me.


----------



## Blameless

croky said:


> I agree on most of what you've said but I still think "exotic" configurations can be a hit or miss depending on the board, BIOS version, type of ram. That's my point which resulted from witnessing others experience. But in fact, they are possible.


When I think of 'exotic' memory combinations, I'm thinking of DIMMs of multiple different rank counts per module, IC types, capacities, and speed bins. Running four sticks in triple channel is pretty mundane.



croky said:


> Regarding triple channel config about banks and channels, the pic might help explaining how I understand this.
> 
> And btw, I'm sure it's called a bank.


Banks as physical DIMM location is highly informal...to the point that such a usage is third or fourth on my list of "all the different things commonly called memory banks".

Normally, a bank is a subdivision at the IC level (a given DDR3 part is generally organized into 8 banks to support DDR3's 8n prefetch). When the memory controller accesses a physical memory location, it does so by channel, rank, bank, column, and then row.










https://www.anandtech.com/show/3851...w-about-sdram-memory-but-were-afraid-to-ask/2



croky said:


> A rank is a block of memory on a module.


Yes, and rank organization is more applicable to this discussion. 

Installing more ranks of memory per channel will put more stress on the controller, limiting the clocks and timings that can be achieved.

For the vast majority of UDIMMs number of ranks is equal to the number of sides of the DIMM that ICs are installed on and there is very little practical difference in either performance or strain on the IMC from using a single dual-rank module vs. two single-rank modules, all other things being equal. This is why most QVLs and best practices guides distinguish between single and dual sided/rank DIMMs (and occasionally quad rank for server memory).

Lets say I have 48 identical DDR3 ICs spread across four DIMMs, making two 8GiB and two 4GiB sticks. The most obvious way to use them on an LGA-1366 platform would be in an 8/-/8/-/4/4 triple-channel setup.

Things are less obvious when we have differing ICs between the kits and the lower capacity pair of DIMMs are dual-sided, but symmetrical/non-Flex triple channel is still possible.


----------



## Retrorockit

In my research on RDIMMs that can run in some of the systems I'm playing with I came across some info on RDIMM versus UDIMM that seems relevant.
In 3 Channel single bank systems Udimm is faster than RDIMM by 0.5% which seems negligible.
In 3 channel 2 bank systems RDIMM is faster by 7-8% than UDIMM due to the reduced load on the CPU memory controller.
This would be in addition to any penalty the 2nd bank imposes on the RDIMM setup, which I have no information on.
So there is a penalty to opening up a 2nd bank of RAM.


----------



## Blameless

At the same clocks, timings, and number of ranks, RDIMMs are always slower than UDIMMs. The reason some configurations will perform better with RDIMMs is that the default timing parameters force T2 command rate and/or lower clocks sooner with UDIMMs.

In practice, this is mostly meaningless for most people here because the memory controller is less likely to be a limiting factor to an overclocker than RDIMMs themselves are. Even with two dual-ranked DIMMs per channel, I can make a UDIMM setup outperform an RDIMM setup by a fair margin, the overwhelming majority of the time. If you absolutely have to run everything within spec, then yeah, you might be able to find RDIMMs that will outperform UDIMMs with two DIMMs per channel. However, if you are less concerned with specifications that what can actually be done, and don't have a completely locked down board, RDIMMs shouldn't even enter into the equation unless you need capacities that don't exist with UDIMMs.


----------



## Retrorockit

I wasn't suggesting RDIMMs were appropriate for anyone here. I just used it to show what the penalty is for opening a 2nd bank of UDIMMs for instance to run 3 channel Flex Mode.
I actually do overclock locked down OEM workstations, but I have a thread at TPU for posting about that. It turns out the RDIMMs won't work for that anyway. The MB supports them, but I don't think the unlocked single CPU Xeons support the dual CPU oriented RDIMMs.


----------



## croky

Blameless said:


> When I think of 'exotic' memory combinations, I'm thinking of DIMMs of multiple different rank counts per module, IC types, capacities, and speed bins. Running four sticks in triple channel is pretty mundane.


Well, most white papers point otherwise for obvious reasons. When you're messing with different DPC configs and, thus asymmetrically populating ram, it's clear the final result would not be optimal. That's why I said it depended much on ram type, which I mean size, number of ranks, IC configuration, bit organization, etc that results in a determinate module depth. If you mess up with ram geometry per channel, like the setup resulting in different ram depths per channel, the imc + bios will try its best to map memory but triple channel might not work or it won't even boot up. You can manage to get a near-balanced tri-channel system if memory is mapped correctly, only loosing 3% of performance to a balanced setup but several conditions have to be met first. I don't consider such conditions and the knowledge to understand them as "pretty mundane" because we're really talking about "different rank counts per module, IC types, capacities" to achieve success.



Blameless said:


> Banks as physical DIMM location is highly informal...to the point that such a usage is third or fourth on my list of "all the different things commonly called memory banks".


Well, no. It's first on "my list" but what really maters is that is widely used, as such, because it's actually a bank of ram in a motherboard much like, on a module, it is a bank in ICs. Both are configured as an array or matrix. Can't see why has to be named something different. I'll just add that most literature refers to it as bank# or dimm#. I mean, take a look at hwinfo page about memory modules in the attached pic. Speaks for itself regarding its usage ...

On the other hand, when talking about ram, most people associate "rank" with the ICs arrangement in the module specification and actually not with module arrangement.



Blameless said:


> Normally, a bank is a subdivision at the IC level (a given DDR3 part is generally organized into 8 banks to support DDR3's 8n prefetch). When the memory controller accesses a physical memory location, it does so by channel, rank, bank, column, and then row.
> 
> Yes, and rank organization is more applicable to this discussion.
> 
> Installing more ranks of memory per channel will put more stress on the controller, limiting the clocks and timings that can be achieved.


Of course the explanation is correct but I still question the usage of rank in this context and you'll see why in the next paragraph.




Blameless said:


> For the vast majority of UDIMMs number of ranks is equal to the number of sides of the DIMM that ICs are installed on and there is very little practical difference in either performance or strain on the IMC from using a single dual-rank module vs. two single-rank modules, all other things being equal. This is why most QVLs and best practices guides distinguish between single and dual sided/rank DIMMs (and occasionally quad rank for server memory).


I don't know about you but using the same word to explain different things can become confusing if context is not correctly introduced. You go from modules in ranks to ranks in modules as just "rank". It's ok, I get it but again, it's confusing.

About the explanation. I do agree with you. I'll only add quad rank mem is RDIMMs territory and I'm focusing on UDIMMs. Therefore 1R and 2R.




Blameless said:


> Lets say I have 48 identical DDR3 ICs spread across four DIMMs, making two 8GiB and two 4GiB sticks. The most obvious way to use them on an LGA-1366 platform would be in an 8/-/8/-/4/4 triple-channel setup.
> 
> Things are less obvious when we have differing ICs between the kits and the lower capacity pair of DIMMs are dual-sided, but symmetrical/non-Flex triple channel is still possible.


That would be called, as I said earlier, a near-balanced setup. But to achieve that, those 48 ICs must be spread equally for each channel. That means not any 8GB and 4GB combination would do and it's not as easy to just spread all 48 ICs across four DIMMs. You need to match module depth per channel and sometimes even ranks per channel, otherwise you get flex mode, independent channel mode or any other unexpected behavior.




Blameless said:


> That's not how they're organized. The channel organization comes first, then then rank.


Forgot to refer that I never said that's how they are organized but just to informally depict how they're populated.


----------



## croky

Blameless said:


> At the same clocks, timings, and number of ranks, RDIMMs are always slower than UDIMMs.


... but not in 2DPC configs.


----------



## Blameless

croky said:


> I don't know about you but using the same word to explain different things can become confusing if context is not correctly introduced. You go from modules in ranks to ranks in modules as just "rank". It's ok, I get it but again, it's confusing.


Outside of the odd slip/typo I've been using "rank" pretty consistently to refer to one thing: ultimately, a group of ICs attached to the same chip select. Indeed, I'm not sure of any conflicting use case that isn't simply wrong. A rank is a rank, and while it usually implies other things (e.g. eight ICs per rank in most UDIMMs, and that they tend to be on the same side of a module, with up to two ranks per module) that's secondary.

"Bank" has more common/correct uses and is thus inherently easier to confuse.



croky said:


> Well, no. It's first on "my list" but what really maters is that is widely used, as such, because it's actually a bank of ram in a motherboard much like, on a module, it is a bank in ICs. Both are configured as an array or matrix. Can't see why has to be named something different. I'll just add that most literature refers to it as bank# or dimm#. I mean, take a look at hwinfo page about memory modules in the attached pic. Speaks for itself regarding its usage ...


I wouldn't say most literature or most software uses banks = module. A fair number certainly do, but there are enough other, more formalized, uses (especially with regard to memory timing parameters) to make me avoid using bank in this way.

Personally, I prefer just saying module, DIMM, or slot, as that way there is no way to confuse the use of bank with internal IC banks, or with bank groups in the case of DDR4.



croky said:


> On the other hand, when talking about ram, most people associate "rank" with the ICs arrangement in the module specification and actually not with module arrangement.


Yes, and I'm saying that the IC arrangement is often more important because it determines optimal module arrangement.

Obviously, knowing the number of modules and slots one has to work with is critical, but it's also obvious. How your ranks are distributed and organized is equally important in optimizing memory topology.

Almost every contraindication to two modules per channel applies only to dual rank modules. It's more useful to know that you can, for example, usually run T1 command rate with two ranks per channel, but not four, because single rank modules are common. Likewise, there are also more performance implications stemming from number of ranks than directly from number of modules because once you have your channels populated, there is no such thing as module interleaving...it's rank interleaving. Number of ranks vs. module capacity also reveal number of IC and thus the density of those ICs, which is important for determining some timing parameters (tREF, for example).

If I have three 8GiB DIMMs all things superficially equal (same speed grade and primary timings), but one DIMM is using half the number of ICs in half the number of ranks, the channel that DIMM is in gets no rank interleaving, which usually hurts performance, and needs a much higher tREF to ensure the higher density parts have time to be fully refreshed, which also hurts performance. Having two separate modules, each with half the number of the same ICs that the larger modules have would be all-round better.



croky said:


> ... but not in 2DPC configs.


Yes, even in 2DPC configs.

The oft mentioned performance advantage from RDIMMs in 2DPC comes from the ability of the memory controller to run four to eight ranks of RDIMMs at higher clocks, or to continue to use T1 command rate when the UDIMM setup would have to revert to T2.

If you have RDIMMs that need T2 anyway (or the more rare setup that can run more than two ranks of UDIMMs at T1), and an IMC strong enough to make the memory the limiting factor for clocks, so that you are actually making all accessible timing parameters equal, the UDIMMs will be faster because they don't have the command delay from the register/buffer on the RDIMMs.


----------



## Retrorockit

I think I understand what you're trying to say.
If you have 8GB 2r 1DPC+ 8GB2r 1DPC+ 2x4GB 1r 2DPC UDIMM it will be faster than 3x 8GB 2r 1DPC RDIMM.
This is because you theoretically saved the command overhead of the RDIMM controller that results in loss of 0.5% throughput.
So my setup of 3x8GB 2r 1DPC RDIMMs is obviously total crap.
You notice I didn't use the word "bank". I think everyone here except for one knew what I was referring to.
The 0.5% figure is what Dell published on their website for the use of their IT customers.


----------



## Blameless

Retrorockit said:


> So my setup of 3x8GB 2r 1DPC RDIMMs is obviously total crap.


I never implied any such thing. I just pointed out that when registered memory is faster, it's not because of the command buffer (which exists to add a delay), it's because certain timing/clock combinations generally aren't possible with more than two ranks per channel unless you use registered memory.

On a platform that can actually use them, I'd rather have registered ECC than unbuffered non-ECC memory, all other things being equal.



Retrorockit said:


> The 0.5% figure is what Dell published on their website for the use of their IT customers.


Knowing why such performance trends exist is important for knowing when they do and do not apply.

Here's an example: https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/ECC-and-REG-ECC-Memory-Performance-560/



> While the ECC RAM performed up to 1% slower than standard RAM, Registered ECC actually performed better than standard RAM. This result was so unexpected that we ended up running this one benchmark over and over and over just to confirm the results. And while we still have a hard time believing it ourselves, we are positive that our results are accurate. With our test setup, Registered ECC memory is for some reason better than standard RAM when running Unigine Heaven Pro 4.0


What they missed here was a key difference in topology between the kits they used. The unbuffered memory kits, both non-ECC and ECC, use two ranks of x8 ICs, but the registered kit uses a single rank of x4 ICs. Evidently, there are outlier scenarios where the latency penalty from rank interleaving is so much greater than that of the command buffer on a registered memory module that it trumps the increased bandwidth available from that interleaving, and Unigine Heaven is one of them.

Rules of thumb like "registered memory is faster with two DIMMs per channel" or "registered memory is slower than unbuffered memory" are true often enough, but there are numerous exceptions, and when you know _why_, then you can determine what is best for any given use case.


----------



## Retrorockit

Well it seems to me that you just enjoy being disagreeable. You've come up with every possible scenario imagineable where UDIMMs might be faster than RDIMMs. But now suddenly there's nothing wrong with them except that I can use them and you can't.

But you do seem to actually know more about memory than I do. So I will ask you politely for your advice on a specific situation.
I have a Dell T5500 computer. It's not X58 like the single CPU T3400. It's 5000/5200 chipset. I will be running it in single CPU mode to support an unlocked Xeon ( which I already know costs more than the locked ones thank you very much). It can run DDR3 1333 UDIMM and RDIMM. I would like to know for sure if the W3690 Xeon supports RDIMMs. I haven't been able to find a specific answer to this question. I already own some RDIMMs as mentioned before. The listed 24GB capacity (I know it's actually 48) concerns me because all the 2 CPU Xeons list 144GB which implies RDIMM modules.
For those of you obsessed with how much my parts cost The T5500 MB was $40, and the 8GB Samsung RDIMMs were $30 each new .
Crucial.com didn't have an answer for this specific question.


----------



## Blameless

Retrorockit said:


> Well it seems to me that you just enjoy being disagreeable. You've come up with every possible scenario imagineable where UDIMMs might be faster than RDIMMs.


I don't think I've been being being disagreeable. Pedantic maybe (I do like my precision when getting into details, especially ones that may be confusing), but you seem to be reading a tone that I haven't be aware I was conveying.



Retrorockit said:


> You've come up with every possible scenario imagineable where UDIMMs might be faster than RDIMMs.


Which is most scenarios where one doesn't need DIMMs larger than 8GiB (or 16GiB for DDR4) or more than two DIMMs/four ranks per channel on a board that allows for manual adjustment of memory parameters.



Retrorockit said:


> But now suddenly there's nothing wrong with them except that I can use them and you can't.


Again, I never implied there was anything wrong with registered memory, just that some of the statements made about it were only conditionally true.



Retrorockit said:


> I would like to know for sure if the W3690 Xeon supports RDIMMs. I haven't been able to find a specific answer to this question. I already own some RDIMMs as mentioned before. The listed 24GB capacity (I know it's actually 48) concerns me because all the 2 CPU Xeons list 144GB which implies RDIMM modules.


You've answered your own question. The W3600 series doesn't support registered memory and the max memory support listed for the processors is the easiest to access source for this info. If you want a more explicit statement of incompatibility, it's on page 7 of the "Intel Xeon Processor 3600 Series Datasheet", which is hard to find public links for, but does exist.

https://www.1000ordi.ch/intel-xeon-w3680-bx80613w3680-55199_en.pdf

I haven't personally tested registered memory on a 3600 series processor, but when something states "unbuffered only" exceptions are very rare because using registered memory requires explicit signaling differences. Then again, it's not beyond the realm of plausibility as these parts are all physically the same, just with pieces and features enabled or disabled for market segmentation purposes. So, I wouldn't completely rule out someone using some firmware on some board running RDIMMs on their W3680, but I've never heard a credible report of it and the tests I've seen done with i7s (which are probably limited in exactly the same way) result in no POST at all when using registered modules, even in boards that support it.


----------



## Retrorockit

Thanks for your reply on the W3690. I suspect it doesn't since it's based in the i7, but then it does support ECC so they did change something in the IMC, and the unlocked multiplier isn't official either, but tends to weigh against it. But since I already have the parts I'll test it anyway. I did buy an X5687 just to hedge my bets so I can use the RDIMMs anyway. And yes I know it's only 4 cores. With the T5500 MB I could use 2 X5687 if I needed to. So not for me it isn't. I'll run it against the unlocked W3570 Nehalem with an OC and see what happens. All I got from customer support at Crucial.com is "Xeons generally support RDIMMs". So according to them it should work?
I actually respect the technical rigor some people posess. I'm used to it in dealing with machinists. But since just about everything I do is off label. Unlocked Xeons, software overclocking, OEM workstations, dual CPU motherboards. Speculation is part of the process. I'm a hobbyist. No one is paying me to do this. No ones business is adversely affected if I get it wrong every now and then. It's kind of funny that when I'm trying to software overclock a single CPU Xeon, on a dual CPU locked BIOS MB that I just want a solid effective memory solution. But I really could use one less thing to worry about. I don't care if it's the best or the fastest, I'm just hoping the damn thing will work.


----------



## Blameless

All these parts are built the same way (maintaining more die flavors than absolutely necessary is very expensive) and have silicon for registered memory support, ECC, multiple QPI links, etc. However, features are selectively disabled, either by fusing off stuff at the hardware level, or in microcode/firmware. All Xeons have ECC support, but the W3600 series was intended for the workstation segment; they removed support for the extra QPI links and registered memory to force those who need such features to layout more money for the X5600 line.

Crucial just stated a trend, most Xeon lines do support RDIMMs, but not all of them. They probably didn't have more specific info on hand so just gave a vague canned response. Both Intel's data sheet and any OEM system page featuring the W3600 series of parts (Lenovo ThinkStation S20 et al) explicitly specifies unbuffered memory.

Anyway, as you say, you have the memory on hand so there is nothing to lose by testing for unofficial support yourself.


----------



## Retrorockit

That's what my hobby IS. I'm not afraid of being wrong sometimes. It comes with the territory. X5687 and UDIMMs to get it running, then see if an unlocked CPU will run. Then overclock form there. If the Dell T5500 won't do it then the T3500 will. $40 lesson learned. That I will share so others will benefit from my experience. Good or bad.
When a machinist, or IT Pro makes a mistake there can be very serious consequences so there's a necessary mindset there that I understand and respect. But for overclocking, gaming and benchmarking I'm not sure it's the most appropriate one. But it's a mental discipline that some people need to have and very many aren't capable of.
And I did learn some things about how RAM works.
You use your creativity to produce the best result possible within the rules. For me the tech. sheet is the starting point. On 8 year old tech it's the past. Unlocked Xeons? Ill take all I can get! Free laptop undervolting software that controls voltage and multiplier? Bring it on! $80 workstation with 40 PCIe lanes? I'll be right over! Dell BTX water loop with 4 Peltiers? $20 you say? I'm your man!


----------



## sefwe

Spitonite said:


> Guys can anyone tell me, why with every other multiplier than 20x (auto) on QPI gives me bootcycling/not posting at all? I read somewhere, that i should use 2x memmory multiplier, but anything other than 20x wont post on GA-EX58-UD5 with x5675. (Iwe tried 16x, 18x, 19x ... nothing works) Thanks...





HelpDatBIOS said:


> You need to use modified BIOS w/ updated microcode for 206C2 CPUID, sounds like you are using stock BIOS with uncore locked microcode version 0F (uncore locked to 20x)
> I see this is correct, from your CPU-z validation link a few pages back (0F microcode shown)


That's weird. All this hype got me curious so i went ahead and got myself a xeon w3680. I also have a GA-EX58-UD5 (rev 1) which does not list said cpu being supported. Yet it runs with 16 uncore multi and cpu-z correctly shows NB frequency as 2128 ( 16x133)

One could argue that the w3680 = i7-980x(which is being supported by said mainboard), but the microcode revision guidance lists them separately and only has spectre mitigation for one of them.

microcode version of said w3680 is 14


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Got a second X58 build on the go...another OEM case swap like the T3500 build I am currently using...this time it's an HP Z400.


----------



## Retrorockit

One could argue that the w3680 = i7-980x(which is being supported by said mainboard), but the microcode revision guidance lists them separately and only has spectre mitigation for one of them.

Intel has bailed out on providing Spectre support for these.
https://newsroom.intel.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/11/2018/04/microcode-update-guidance.pdf


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

sefwe said:


> That's weird. All this hype got me curious so i went ahead and got myself a xeon w3680. I also have a GA-EX58-UD5 (rev 1) which does not list said cpu being supported. Yet it runs with 16 uncore multi and cpu-z correctly shows NB frequency as 2128 ( 16x133)
> 
> One could argue that the w3680 = i7-980x(which is being supported by said mainboard), but the microcode revision guidance lists them separately and only has spectre mitigation for one of them.
> 
> microcode version of said w3680 is 14


Gigabyte board often support Xeon and other CPU's not in QVL, so that's expected. Rev. 0F and 13 are the bugged uncore versions, Rev 14 does not have the uncore bug so your BIOS is past the uncore bug problem.

Intel did put out 206C2 microcode that addresses Spectre issues, despite what they've said, it's 1E -2018 and attached if you want to put in BIOS for testing. 
That code may not fix spectre for all CPU's, I am unsure, but I'm certain it does for Xeon, someone showed me InSpectre result with that microcode.
If you need me to do for you let me know and I will post modified BIOS.


----------



## sefwe

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Gigabyte board often support Xeon and other CPU's not in QVL, so that's expected. Rev. 0F and 13 are the bugged uncore versions, Rev 14 does not have the uncore bug so your BIOS is past the uncore bug problem.
> 
> Intel did put out 206C2 microcode that addresses Spectre issues, despite what they've said, it's 1E -2018 and attached if you want to put in BIOS for testing.
> That code may not fix spectre for all CPU's, I am unsure, but I'm certain it does for Xeon, someone showed me InSpectre result with that microcode.
> If you need me to do for you let me know and I will post modified BIOS.


Thanks for the clarification. Can you upload the 1D revision instead? i'm not 100% on fixing Spectre when Intel hasn't finished fixing it itself.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

I know what you mean! I think the performance hit is worse on certain chipsets, but I'm not sure which and haven't seen many reports about X58 compared to other newer boards.
1D - 4/8/2015 is attached


----------



## Kana-Maru

My daily usage is sluggish now. I was hoping to squeeze out another 7 months or so, but these security updates\Microsoft patches has made my OS slower. I'm thinking about re-installing the OS, but at this point I know I need to go ahead and leave the X58 platform behind. 

Intel has continued to dig their own grave and AMD has simply been on fire with Ryzen. I've been busy lately, but I've read what Intel tried to pull at Computex 2018. Running a unrealistic build just to hit 5Ghz (on ALL 28 cores) in an desperate attempt to steal thunder from AMD......smh. 

I guess the 12nm Threadripper 2 - 32 cores - 64 Threads is the new destination. The RAM prices and still awful though.


----------



## DragonQ

Kana-Maru said:


> My daily usage is sluggish now. I was hoping to squeeze out another 7 months or so, but these security updates\Microsoft patches has made my OS slower. I'm thinking about re-installing the OS, but at this point I know I need to go ahead and leave the X58 platform behind.
> 
> Intel has continued to dig their own grave and AMD has simply been on fire with Ryzen. I've been busy lately, but I've read what Intel tried to pull at Computex 2018. Running a unrealistic build just to hit 5Ghz (on ALL 28 cores) in an desperate attempt to steal thunder from AMD......smh.
> 
> I guess the 12nm Threadripper 2 - 32 cores - 64 Threads is the new destination. The RAM prices and still awful though.


What would you do with your X58 rig when you upgrade? It uses too much power to be a server or HTPC type device. I've always thought it'd make a great PC for a kid but I don't have any. The only other thing I can think of is a workstation type machine but I wouldn't personally be able to use it at work.


----------



## Cyrious

Could roll back the overclock if any then re-tune it for energy efficiency. Once thats done set it up as a BOINC rig and let it rip.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Honestly I have no idea at this point. I thought about using it for rendering or just setting it up for friends and family that visit. I also thought about using it as a NAS that wouldn't be running 27/7, but there are several alternatives. 

I guess I could sell certain things individually or as a bundle, but I don't know. I feel like I'll still have a usage for it in some kind or way. 

It's still stable at 4.6Ghz and 4.8Ghz after all of these years. I normally run 3.8Ghz @ 1.18-1.19 since it's summer time and more than enough for gaming and other tasks. I'm still rocking my Fury X as well. I haven't been playing a lot of PC games lately.


----------



## HippoLOL

Got a x5670 working on my e760 Classified. Since search does not seem to work. What is the recommended Bios ver (I'm using 83), and has there been any modded bios for the board? Thanks


----------



## sefwe

Kana-Maru said:


> My daily usage is sluggish now. I was hoping to squeeze out another 7 months or so, but these security updates\Microsoft patches has made my OS slower. I'm thinking about re-installing the OS, but at this point I know I need to go ahead and leave the X58 platform behind.


You can uninstall all (pre win10 build 1803) or disable some of those "security" updates using inspectre or Microsoft provided official registry keys. Given that it's been half a year and there was not a single attack it is safe to assume spectre and meltdown is simply planned obsolescence to make users upgrade.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Photo of the Z400 build I did for my gf...still waiting on the pink fans I ordered, and some sleeved extensions, but here's how it sits atm -

- HP Z400 motherboard
- Xeon W3565
- 8GB RAM
- Gigabyte GTX 770 Windforce
- DeepCool Dukase White
- Corsair VS450
- DeepCool Gammaxx 300
- 160 HDD + 320GB HDD

Total cost was around $370 Canadian.


----------



## Kana-Maru

sefwe said:


> You can uninstall all (pre win10 build 1803) or disable some of those "security" updates using inspectre or Microsoft provided official registry keys. Given that it's been half a year and there was not a single attack it is safe to assume spectre and meltdown is simply planned obsolescence to make users upgrade.


I will definitely look into that in the meantime until I can see how much AMD Threadripper 2 will be priced. My build still does fine for what I use it for and I'm sure I could get a bit more out of it, but AMD has 64 PCIe lanes that I could also really use. 




Aaron_Henderson said:


> Photo of the Z400 build I did for my gf...still waiting on the pink fans I ordered, and some sleeved extensions, but here's how it sits atm -
> 
> - HP Z400 motherboard
> - Xeon W3565
> - 8GB RAM
> - Gigabyte GTX 770 Windforce
> - DeepCool Dukase White
> - Corsair VS450
> - DeepCool Gammaxx 300
> - 160 HDD + 320GB HDD



Looks very nice.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

See if you can get LTSB. Currently I'm on Windows 7 with no spectre patches. I get roughly the same fps in CPU bound games as my friend with a 8600K. If I end up needing Windows 10 I'll be switching to the LTSB version. It only gets security updates so no worry about useless feature updates.


----------



## TechyTed

Hey I found this thread because of the forum over at Techpowerup.

Shouts to retro and Aaron! 

My brand spanking new, well used T3500 shows up soon, so I can officially join the x58 club. 😊


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

TechyTed said:


> Hey I found this thread because of the forum over at Techpowerup.
> 
> Shouts to retro and Aaron!
> 
> My brand spanking new, well used T3500 shows up soon, so I can officially join the x58 club. 😊


Hey TechyTed, good to see you over here!


----------



## grss1982

DragonQ said:


> What would you do with your X58 rig when you upgrade? It uses too much power to be a server or HTPC type device. *I've always thought it'd make a great PC for a kid but I don't have any.* The only other thing I can think of is a workstation type machine but I wouldn't personally be able to use it at work.


Make one?  Kidding. 

How about a machine for mom & dad or the grandparents?


I don't own one, but, I really envy the early adopters of x58 systems. It was expensive and all when they first came out, but to this day they still have an upgrade option of going to a 6-core Xeon. My won 1155 rig does not have such an upgrade option. lol


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Use it for bionic or [email protected] in the winter months. Mine keeps my room above 20C in the winter, and over 40C in the summer. The best way I can describe it is this guy running around but on fire: :wheee:


----------



## shadowrain

From Der8uer from PC Gamer

*Would you generally recommend lower timings vs. faster memory speed?*

_Always go for memory speed first. That's by far the higher priority. 4000MHz C19 is still a lot faster than 2400MHz C12 or whatever. Always go for higher frequency first, then try to lower the timings, decrease your voltage a little bit.

That's another thing: a lot of people are afraid of high voltages on the memory. There's this myth still from Gulftown, when people said that you cannot increase your memory voltage past 1.65V or it will kill your IMC. That's so wrong. You can ramp up your memory voltage to 2V. It does not kill your IMC. We do this on a daily basis and I've never seen an IMC die over this. We're even using like 2.2V on the memory for a very long time and it doesn't hurt the CPU._

https://www.pcgamer.com/pro-overclo...any-sense-and-why-you-should-still-overclock/


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Rules are a little bit different now than in the Nehalem/Gulftown days. Memory speeds in excess of 2000 MHz are hard to achieve because of the relation between RAM and uncore. That is not to say they are impossible. To achieve similar latency to my 1600 MHz CL6 RAM with a modern kit, I would need 3200 MHz CL12.

It's not uncommon for people to pump 1.8 to 1.9 volts through their RAM, but people aren't usually doing that on an everyday basis. A lot of the RAM voltage limitations stemmed from not wanting to go higher than 1.35V for VTT and RAM voltage had to be within 0.5V of that.


----------



## Owterspace

What kind of latency are you getting? I run my super talents at 1600 6-6-6-20 1T 1.65v and I pretty much dust them on my z77 with my gskills @ 9-9-9-24 1T @ 2133.. Those same gskills on my x58 will do 2000 7-9-7-24 1T 1.65v and Im pretty sure even they beat out my super talents. I don't want to swap stix because my x58 has been running well lately, and I don't want to jinx it lol. It needs a new psu. Again.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Mine are 1600 6-7-6-18 1T stock.


----------



## Cyrious

Quick question: How well does the 32nm chips handle having mixed sets installed? All 3 channels would have the same configuration, but each channel would have 2 different dimms from each triple channel set of ram in it.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Your mileage may very. It's impossible to tell you how any individual processor will handle it.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, I went and tried it anyways. Aside from a minor glitch on the first start immediately after the install of the second set (fixed by bumping Uncore voltage up another notch), it cleared 10 passes of 9GB LinX, about an hour of OCCT and another hour of Prime95, so I think I'm good.

Next thing I intend on trying is seeing if I can get away with a 210 bclock without having to adjust clock multipliers. Hopefully nothing freaks out too badly.


----------



## Slayer3032

I've never had any issues jamming in an assortment of random sticks in mismatched orders, ect. You'll just be stuck with running it as fast as the lowest quality stick can handle.


----------



## TheRohk

Hi. Hope you guys can help me. Got an X58 Pro with an e5645. 1 Stick of 2g DDR3 1600 and 2 of 1066.
Working without problem in normal config.
But when i start even a slightly oc, there are only 2 gb shown but the ram-slots recognize all 3 in bios.
Also every option for manual settings on V-core etc are grayed out :/

What i Tried: 

- Switching ram to other slots
- Switch off CPU Spread
- using the 1,2,3 options on the board for oc -> same ram problem


----------



## Owterspace

I have an X5690 ES that gets that way from time to time. Mostly when I try to run more than 3x2gb or sometimes if I try to run it in a different case. I don't know why exactly but it can be a huge pain. I had a 970 that was way more flexible, and a lot more forgiving with memory. You don't need a Xeon to have a good time lol. I would consider trading a high clocking cpu for one that doesn't quite go so far MHz wise, but has some nuts when it comes to memory configs. My 970 did 4200 with 1.5v, so it was a shiny turd in that dept. My X5690 does 4800 with 1.52 lol.


----------



## TLCH723

My computer has been crashing randomly, so has chrome (sometime just the page, and sometime the whole program). I haven't install any new software or hardware, except the infamous windows updates and nvidia driver. The only two recent things I can think of are the blowing dust out of the computer and having the AC run. I am going to reseat everything just to make sure, if I have time tomorrow. But my question is can an AC cause the computer to crash. I am running it on a surge protector, which is less than 2 years old, and the PSU is just over 2 years. But the light does flick whenever the compressor kicks on. I live in an old house, renting, so dont have much as a choice of redoing all the wiring of the house.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Cyrious said:


> Quick question: How well does the 32nm chips handle having mixed sets installed? All 3 channels would have the same configuration, but each channel would have 2 different dimms from each triple channel set of ram in it.


as long as they are configured with a matching set of timings, it'll work.


----------



## Cyrious

Any particular suggestions on settings when pushing Bclock above 200?


----------



## agentx007

Yes, keep QPI reasonable and UnCore not too high.


----------



## TLCH723

Did a memtest with all 6 DIMMs and got error but no error with each of the DIMM. Running memtest with the different slots now.
So can it be that there is a problem with the CPU?


----------



## agentx007

TLCH723 said:


> Did a memtest with all 6 DIMMs and got error but no error with each of the DIMM. Running memtest with the different slots now.
> So can it be that there is a problem with the CPU?


I'm pretty sure, that with 6 DIMMs isntalled, you have to increase UnCore Voltage (CPU/NB), by a good bit to make IMC stable again.

Try 1,35V as base, and go from there.


----------



## TLCH723

agentx007 said:


> I'm pretty sure, that with 6 DIMMs isntalled, you have to increase UnCore Voltage (CPU/NB), by a good bit to make IMC stable again.
> 
> Try 1,35V as base, and go from there.


I set everything to stock and the instability came after I blow the dust out and using the AC in my room


----------



## TLCH723

Weird thing. Running with 3 DIMMs. This morning threw a lot of error during the first few seconds of memtest. After work, 6 hours in still no error. Same setting same sticks.


----------



## identitycrisis

I finally Upgrade my i7 950 to a X5670, now its time to set this system up better, I built it in 2010 for a buddy, and he gave it to me a couple of years ago, I got it setup and running at 4gz without much effort or tweaking. 

Now, due to limited time, and the cost of new components I did an upgrade that left me with the following:

My system:

GA-X58A-UD5 Rev 2
Xeon X5670
24GB Corsair Dominator? GT 2000mhz (4gb x 6)
Asus Dual GTX1070
Plextor m8pe 256gb NVME PCIe SSD
Enermax liqmax 240mm AIO Cooler
750w evga B2 bronze PSU


Now I am hoping for some help overclocking it, the last time I did any real overclocking was an i5 2500k, so its been a while.

So Ideally I would set my bclk to 200 mhz, my multiplier to 21 or 22 and get a 4.2 or 4.4 ghz overclock, then set my memory multiplier to 10 for 2000mhz.

No such luck... I know the Westmeres have a lower max vcore than my i7 950 did, and with those settings near the max (coupled with the 240mm AIO) I'm not comfortable with it reaching near 80c at full load, not to mention it crashes on the intel XTU test or IBT.

So I backed everything down, and ended up at 186 mhz bclk x22 multi for 4090mhz and my ram at 1866mhz, with lower voltages, I think windows tells me 1.36 or 1.34 with CPUz. passes 10 runs of IBT with lower temps. but I haven't really run any full tests yet.

Can anyone give me some hints on overclocking this to achieve what I am looking for? should I cut my ram down to 12gb? give up on the 2000mhz memory thing? or something else?

I don't have the time to spend days or weeks getting it finely tuned, but I also don't want to cook the hardware.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cyrious

Dont do what I've done and try to overclock everything in one go, it never goes well.

That being said, 2ghz memory IIRC is a bit of a fight to get on this platform, so you'd be better off rolling it back to x8/x16 DRAM/uncore then work on locking in the CPU cores overclock. Once the 4.4ghz target is reached then you can worry about getting the memory and uncore up higher.

Alternatively, you can go for the memory/uncore overclock first and save the cores for later. Dont exceed 1.35v for the uncore and 1.65/1.7v for the DRAM. I'm pretty sure the relationship is that DRAM cannot be greater than .5v over uncore, or you'll damage the IMC.

24gb 2ghz memory though is going to be very very hard on the memory controller/uncore. You might not have a choice but to gun it to 1.3-1.35v right out of the gate.


----------



## 99belle99

I agree with above about the memory, that is deffo the problem with crashes. Maybe try with just three sticks first and get it stable, try low memory speed at first and then tune and once stable with three sticks at 2000MHz try with all 6.


----------



## identitycrisis

Thanks for the info guys,

So if I shoot for 200x21 (or 22) with 8x RAM multi for 1600mhz, I should be pretty good right? does 1866 or 2000mhz memory speeds make that big of a difference? seems like quite the boost in speed. 

I've looked at some reviews where it seems like it depends on the game, and others I've seen say it makes the system snappier.

I figured since my memory is specified to run at 2000mhz I wouldn't have an issue, especially since my board is rated for 2133mhz I believe.

If it really doesn't make that much difference, ill take easier over faster. I'd rather spend time gaming than dealing with tweaking the system.


----------



## Wishmaker

I think my platform is showing signs of fatigue. 
I was watching some YouTube videos yesterday and all of sudden my screens go black. 
My computer reboots and then it gets stuck on the Bios Loading screen. 
After a few seconds I have this sharp sound which would probably kill a dog.
So nothing was responding and I had to unplug the damn thing. 
I did not turn the rig on but I expect massive overclock failures and stuff.


----------



## croky

identitycrisis said:


> Thanks for the info guys,
> 
> So if I shoot for 200x21 (or 22) with 8x RAM multi for 1600mhz, I should be pretty good right? does 1866 or 2000mhz memory speeds make that big of a difference? seems like quite the boost in speed.


With Westmeres you'll benefit more from lower latencies rather than such higher bus speeds. Such lower latencies benefits can be more noticeable at 1866mhz but they're ok at 1600mhz. I mean, first off, try getting your ram "speed to latency" table on the internet and set the ram latency options for 1600mhz. I believe the ram system is more stable this way against a higher bus speed. Including having more ram modules in a stable condition.

edit: Just noticed your ram has xmp profiles but if you don't use those, you can try setting latency at 6-6-6-18 at 1600mhz.


----------



## agentx007

3/4 of 24GB : 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=205168&thumb=1
You can forget about 1:1 Core/UnCore speed (with 1,35V max. on UnCore, QPI in AIDA64 = UnCore voltage).


----------



## identitycrisis

croky said:


> With Westmeres you'll benefit more from lower latencies rather than such higher bus speeds. Such lower latencies benefits can be more noticeable at 1866mhz but they're ok at 1600mhz. I mean, first off, try getting your ram "speed to latency" table on the internet and set the ram latency options for 1600mhz. I believe the ram system is more stable this way against a higher bus speed. Including having more ram modules in a stable condition.
> 
> edit: Just noticed your ram has xmp profiles but if you don't use those, you can try setting latency at 6-6-6-18 at 1600mhz.



I guess I don't understand the xmp profile... I enabled it, but it reset my OC, so I reconfigured it again, but then my PC wouldn't boot. The memory I have also only has a single profile.

I can't find a table that tells me the timings at 1600 or 1866.

The memory timings at 1333 are: 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5v

at 2000 are: 9-10-9-27 @1.65v.

I'm a little bummed, my CPU doesn't seem to like 200 mhz BCLK. It would be nice to get 4.2 or 4.4ghz. I'd be OK with 1600mhz memory, I just don't want to keep messing with the OC any more than I have to.


----------



## redhat_ownage

identitycrisis said:


> 2000 are: 9-10-9-27 @1.65v.


try 1600 6-8-6-24 1.65

edit: also 22X multi wont work keep stable over 3.8-4ghz dont bother trying, my i7 920 x5550's and x5680 would not do it.


----------



## Cyrious

identitycrisis said:


> I guess I don't understand the xmp profile... I enabled it, but it reset my OC, so I reconfigured it again, but then my PC wouldn't boot. The memory I have also only has a single profile.
> 
> I can't find a table that tells me the timings at 1600 or 1866.
> 
> The memory timings at 1333 are: 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5v
> 
> at 2000 are: 9-10-9-27 @1.65v.
> 
> I'm a little bummed, my CPU doesn't seem to like 200 mhz BCLK. It would be nice to get 4.2 or 4.4ghz. I'd be OK with 1600mhz memory, I just don't want to keep messing with the OC any more than I have to.


Post some screenshots of the clock and voltage settings in BIOS, it'll help a great deal in getting things dialed in.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I am getting random whole system freezes. There's no errors in event viewer, no blue screen, no crash dump. My screen will lock and all sound output stops. Keyboard and mouse become unresponsive, cannot use caps or num-lock.

I think it started after I updated my GPU drivers, but it's so random I'm not sure. I have completely wiped them and reverted back to 388.71. I ran chkdsk on all drivers but found no errors. Also, I haven't installed Windows updates since the 388.71 nvidia driver was released. I checked for recent updates, but there were no driver updates or hotfixes associated with system freezes.

What I have tried but didn't work:

- Rolled back GPU drivers.
- Increase CPU voltage.
- Reenable page file.
- Decrease bclk.
- Chkdsk all drives.
- Removed unneeded HDD.
- Increased ICH (southbridge) voltage to 1.15v.
- Set RAM to 9-9-9-24 (previous 8-8-9-24).


----------



## Cyrious

Try bumping the IOH and QPI link voltages a notch, see if that helps.

And in other news, I'm beginning to seriously debate switching the main rig system core over from the X79 to the X58. Most of the major features of x79 I dont or cant make use of (second set of PCI-E x16 lanes it shot, for example), and I don't really make use of a 8c CPU as it is. There's also the major issue of ram limitations that I keep running into. X58 rig has 12GB installed, but the x79 only has 8GB, and upgrading the x79 to 16GB requires that I get a 4x4GB set, which is a bit out of my reach at the moment.

Add in the fact that at 2.9ghz the SB-E Xeon is noticeably slower than the 4ghz Westmere in the x58 rig and it's a fairly compelling argument to make the swap.

Edit: Did a cinebench run on each core for comparision; Westmere Hex-core at 4ghz gets ~940 MT and 127 ST, the 8c SB-E gets 958 MT and 99 ST. ~2% loss in MT with a nearly 30% increase in ST, plus having more ram and working PCI-E slots.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Cyrious said:


> Try bumping the IOH and QPI link voltages a notch, see if that helps.


IOH is at 1.2V. Still crashed. By QPI do you mean QPI PLL or uncore? 

This time it happened when I dragged a window over Gmax. I restarted and repeated the process but no crash. I think I might just reinstall windows. I might need another HDD to backup my screenshots... I guess I could use the spare, but I prefer to have all my stuff on one drive so I can just sync that one to the server.

Also for RAM, you could see if you can grab some cheap laptop RAM and use an adapter if you don't need to high frequency RAM.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, time to expand it outwards in terms of troubleshooting. If you have other GPUs, try using one of them and see if you can provoke the crash again.

EDIT: I could use adapters to shoehorn in SODIMMs for the memory, but it still does nothing for the lack of single thread performance. That requires a new CPU entirely, and considering how crap this board is probably a new board on top of that.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I have other GPUs, but I don't want to drain the loop. I'm thinking it's GPU boost related because I've had the same issue with other GPUs a while back and forcing constant voltage fixed it before. I had force constant voltage enabled, but just in case I just unlocked voltage control in MSI AB so we'll see.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

xxpenguinxx said:


> I am getting random whole system freezes. There's no errors in event viewer, no blue screen, no crash dump. My screen will lock and all sound output stops. Keyboard and mouse become unresponsive, cannot use caps or num-lock.
> 
> I think it started after I updated my GPU drivers, but it's so random I'm not sure. I have completely wiped them and reverted back to 388.71. I ran chkdsk on all drivers but found no errors. Also, I haven't installed Windows updates since the 388.71 nvidia driver was released. I checked for recent updates, but there were no driver updates or hotfixes associated with system freezes.
> 
> What I have tried but didn't work:
> 
> - Rolled back GPU drivers.
> - Increase CPU voltage.
> - Reenable page file.
> - Decrease bclk.
> - Chkdsk all drives.
> - Removed unneeded HDD.
> - Increased ICH (southbridge) voltage to 1.15v.
> - Set RAM to 9-9-9-24 (previous 8-8-9-24).


If you have hwinfo or aida64, and are running 1803, you MUST update them with latest beta's as there is a timer collision deadlocking machines involving the FSB clock calculations in these utilities.


----------



## 99belle99

I have a problem with only 5.5GB's of my 6GB's being recognized by Windows 10. I ran a memtest from a CD and all is fine with all 6 being recognized as well so I do not know what the problem is.


----------



## identitycrisis

Cyrious said:


> Post some screenshots of the clock and voltage settings in BIOS, it'll help a great deal in getting things dialed in.


Please see attached, this OC is NOT stable:


----------



## TLCH723

99belle99 said:


> I have a problem with only 5.5GB's of my 6GB's being recognized by Windows 10. I ran a memtest from a CD and all is fine with all 6 being recognized as well so I do not know what the problem is.


Press Windows+R, type msconfig, under boot tab, select Advance and set memory to MAX


----------



## Slayer3032

identitycrisis said:


> Please see attached, this OC is NOT stable:


Whoa, you don't need to abuse the IOH and QPI PLL like that for what you want to do! I set mine to 1.2v and honestly I don't believe changing it affected stability at all for me. Some people say raise, others say lower it, I figure give it a bit extra and call it good but I think I only raised them while attempting to push different voltages since I hit a stability wall at 4.6ghz.

The vcore and qpi/vtt are really the most important voltages there, those are going to limit you thermally and risk of imc degradation.

You could probably start over with your overclock some people recommend finding a base clock limit first which is one thing you can do but for me 200x23 was the best my setup can do.

I would just go straight for what you want, 191x23 worked great on my X5660 for me and similar should be doable for you but you might end up with like 200x21 or 200x22 provided your cooling can handle it. The actual base clock doesn't affect performance, use it as a tool to achieve the clocks that you want. Most boards will generally do 200mhz I think is a general thing but I know my UD5 rev.1 won't go past like 213mhz. Give the vcore like 1.375v for now and qpi/vtt 1.335v. Dial your uncore way way back to like 10-12x, something that will be for sure stable. Also just run the ram at 1333mhz 9-9-9-24-2T, I think that's pretty standard for most DDR3. Dial in your ram last unless your entire workload revolves around getting 100% out of that ram.

Do some benchmarks for a little, get some Cinebench scores and just continue tweaking each individual thing from there with Cinebench dialing it all in. I've found that after you dial in the Uncore you will find the highest multipler that was stable in the short term of a few days or weeks but ends up not being in the long term like months. If you don't want to mess with it in the long term, after you find your highest stable uncore at 1.335v on the QPI/VTT just notch it back one. Since you're planning on pushing your memory, it's also likely the uncore will become unstable as you overclock the memory so I wouldn't entirely rule out messing with it as you're messing with the ram. I would however suggest benchmarking your ram as you make changes to make sure you're not getting diminishing returns and possibly reducing cpu performance for very minor memory gains.

I've also found that multipliers can be very touchy on my board with settings getting stuck and configured strangely, at one point I had like a 220x23 despite it being set for 200x23 after messing with the turbo multipliers it was applying the turbo to the base clock but different programs reported it differently and Cinebench belted out a score I've never been able to beat, even trying to shove so much voltage down it that it just full powers off instead of a BSOD. Certain multipliers aren't useable also, even though my X5675 does 12-25. Even if I turn the turbo on it won't allow me to use 24 since it's controlled by the turbo. On my X5660 I used the turbo for 191x23 but with my X5675 I have the turbo off for 200x23.

I also might switch your memory over to expert configuration, my rev.1 UD5 loved to mess with ram settings wildly when stuff was left on auto. Optimal bios settings are also different from default, optimal will touch the clock drives which I've tried messing with in the past but never had any luck since I don't think 4.6ghz really qualifies as extreme overclocking quite yet and I have a rev.1 UD5 with less power phases, ect.

Oh also, the Load Line Calibration on my board seems to work pretty well on Level 2. While there's all that about commanded voltages, ect and how it works. In my experience from watching the sensors on the board it doesn't start to cause overshoots as reported by the sensors until you're past 1.4v. As far as I can tell, using Level 2 keeps the voltage completely consistent and has also provided the most stable overclocks in my experience with this board as I have also tried out using the dynamic offset, ect. with no where near as much luck for as simple as 4.6ghz has been for me.

Oh also turn the QPI clock ratio down to x36.

I'm far from experienced at this though so I'm sure someone will chime in to correct me or offer much better advice. I'll post some pictures of my bios settings too, maybe they'll help you some.


----------



## identitycrisis

Slayer3032 said:


> Whoa, you don't need to abuse the IOH and QPI PLL like that for what you want to do! I set mine to 1.2v and honestly I don't believe changing it affected stability at all for me. Some people say raise, others say lower it, I figure give it a bit extra and call it good but I think I only raised them while attempting to push different voltages since I hit a stability wall at 4.6ghz.
> 
> The vcore and qpi/vtt are really the most important voltages there, those are going to limit you thermally and risk of imc degradation.
> 
> You could probably start over with your overclock some people recommend finding a base clock limit first which is one thing you can do but for me 200x23 was the best my setup can do.
> 
> I would just go straight for what you want, 191x23 worked great on my X5660 for me and similar should be doable for you but you might end up with like 200x21 or 200x22 provided your cooling can handle it. The actual base clock doesn't affect performance, use it as a tool to achieve the clocks that you want. Most boards will generally do 200mhz I think is a general thing but I know my UD5 rev.1 won't go past like 213mhz. Give the vcore like 1.375v for now and qpi/vtt 1.335v. Dial your uncore way way back to like 10-12x, something that will be for sure stable. Also just run the ram at 1333mhz 9-9-9-24-2T, I think that's pretty standard for most DDR3. Dial in your ram last unless your entire workload revolves around getting 100% out of that ram.
> 
> Do some benchmarks for a little, get some Cinebench scores and just continue tweaking each individual thing from there with Cinebench dialing it all in. I've found that after you dial in the Uncore you will find the highest multipler that was stable in the short term of a few days or weeks but ends up not being in the long term like months. If you don't want to mess with it in the long term, after you find your highest stable uncore at 1.335v on the QPI/VTT just notch it back one. Since you're planning on pushing your memory, it's also likely the uncore will become unstable as you overclock the memory so I wouldn't entirely rule out messing with it as you're messing with the ram. I would however suggest benchmarking your ram as you make changes to make sure you're not getting diminishing returns and possibly reducing cpu performance for very minor memory gains.
> 
> I've also found that multipliers can be very touchy on my board with settings getting stuck and configured strangely, at one point I had like a 220x23 despite it being set for 200x23 after messing with the turbo multipliers it was applying the turbo to the base clock but different programs reported it differently and Cinebench belted out a score I've never been able to beat, even trying to shove so much voltage down it that it just full powers off instead of a BSOD. Certain multipliers aren't useable also, even though my X5675 does 12-25. Even if I turn the turbo on it won't allow me to use 24 since it's controlled by the turbo. On my X5660 I used the turbo for 191x23 but with my X5675 I have the turbo off for 200x23.
> 
> I also might switch your memory over to expert configuration, my rev.1 UD5 loved to mess with ram settings wildly when stuff was left on auto. Optimal bios settings are also different from default, optimal will touch the clock drives which I've tried messing with in the past but never had any luck since I don't think 4.6ghz really qualifies as extreme overclocking quite yet and I have a rev.1 UD5 with less power phases, ect.
> 
> Oh also, the Load Line Calibration on my board seems to work pretty well on Level 2. While there's all that about commanded voltages, ect and how it works. In my experience from watching the sensors on the board it doesn't start to cause overshoots as reported by the sensors until you're past 1.4v. As far as I can tell, using Level 2 keeps the voltage completely consistent and has also provided the most stable overclocks in my experience with this board as I have also tried out using the dynamic offset, ect. with no where near as much luck for as simple as 4.6ghz has been for me.
> 
> Oh also turn the QPI clock ratio down to x36.
> 
> I'm far from experienced at this though so I'm sure someone will chime in to correct me or offer much better advice. I'll post some pictures of my bios settings too, maybe they'll help you some.



Woah, thanks for the response!

I followed your settings/advice but tweaked them to my CPU, I guess I didn't realize I could use the turbo multipliers 23/24 with turbo off, I think I tried 24 but it wouldn't display in windows. Anyway it seems like x21 is my best bet.

In all honesty, I want a 4.2ghz oc and my memory running at 1600mhz, that's the goal. That's 21 x200mhz. i think so far the best i've been able to get reasonably stable was some combination at 21 x 191mhz which is fine with me.

As for the memory, I figured since my motherboard states it supports up to 2133mhz ram, and I have decent 2000mhz ram, I'd be OK running it at 1866mhz or pushing it to 2000mhz, but if the chipset can't handle it with 6 slots populated, i'll just leave it hovering around 1600mhz, maybe I can figure out how to tighten the timings.

With the time I have I want to get something that runs well, is pretty stable, and doesn't overheat, it doesn't need to be an extreme overclock either. I am just gaming and encoding my dvd and bluray MKVs to MP4.

I can't spend weeks or even days getting my overclock stabilized, if it wasn't for encoding bluray rips, I would have never swapped this CPU in. My i7 950 overclocked way easier than this chip does so far, but this also sees like a PEBKAC error.

The good news is, this x5670 shaved over an hour off of my encode times on the blurays, which is pretty awesome.


What is considered stable these days? 12 hours of prime 95? I have been doing quick tests at 10 runs of high then 10 runs of very high on IBT. What should I check it with when I have something I think is good?

Thanks again!


EDIT****

So I set my stuff up using your advice as a guideline.

These settings passed 10 runs of IBT at High and 10 runs of IBt at very high, but I was pushing 80c on a couple of the cores on the very high run.


----------



## Cyrious

There's a variety of tests that can be done depending on what kind of stability you're looking for. IBT high and very high (as well as other high memory bandwidth tests) mainly hammer the memory, memory controller, and cache, but does do a good bit of hammering on the CPU cores.

Prime95 set to under 32K FFTs will stress the cores and L1 cache very hard. Prime95 set to under 256k will not be quite as hard on the cores, but will hammer the L2 cache, which runs 1:1 with the cores in terms of clock speed. Under 12MB (I use 10240K) will stress the L3 cache but won't really do much to the IMC. Anything significantly larger than 12M will hammer the memory and IMC.

Also, OCCT's OCCT and Linpack tests are pretty good for stress testing. RealBench is also a viable choice as it puts a more real-world load on the CPU then checks the results against a known good checksum value.

Edit: in your case, I would suggest 1 hour of each tier of prime95 to sniff out any issues (if sub-32k or sub 256k fails, more Vcore, if they pass but sub 12MB fails, more QPI voltage, if all of that passes but the >12MB fails, memory needs tweaking), then do the full 8-hour run of Realbench. If all of that clears its pretty much given that the OC is good.


----------



## theister

Slayer3032 said:


> I've also found that multipliers can be very touchy on my board with settings getting stuck and configured strangely, at one point I had like a 220x23 despite it being set for 200x23 after messing with the turbo multipliers it was applying the turbo to the base clock but different programs reported it differently and Cinebench belted out a score I've never been able to beat, even trying to shove so much voltage down it that it just full powers off instead of a BSOD. Certain multipliers aren't useable also, even though my X5675 does 12-25. Even if I turn the turbo on it won't allow me to use 24 since it's controlled by the turbo. On my X5660 I used the turbo for 191x23 but with my X5675 I have the turbo off for 200x23.


the x5675 does 12-26 and there is just no 24 mutli, the x5675 does a jump from 23 base multi to 25 allcore turbo multi with no existend 24 multi, X5650, X5670 and X5675 have this 2 turbo step, the X5679 to X5690 have a 1 turbo turbo step.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Sitting stable at 3.866GHz with my OEM workstation board and W3570...soon swapping the W3570 into my girlfriend's Z400 setup, and getting a W3680 for myself...hoping going from 45nm to 32nm might let me go to 4GHz on all 6 cores...


----------



## Regeneration

If anyone here use ASUS X58 motherboard, I made a collection of patched BIOS roms against Spectre.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...al-spectre-patched-bios-x58-motherboards.html

Since the vendor is too lazy to do it...

*Edit*

Added MSI roms too.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Regeneration said:


> If anyone here use ASUS X58 motherboard, I made a collection of patched BIOS roms against Spectre.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...atched-bios-for-asus-x58-motherboards.246101/
> 
> Since the vendor is too lazy to do it...


oh hey, long time mate!


----------



## tbob22

Snagged a GTX 970 for cheap to use in my dual x5670 machine.

Seems to be a pretty good pairing:
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15969269

This is a bit overclocked on the GPU. 3dmark is probably a best case scenario, the single thread performance would surely limit it in many games.


----------



## sefwe

Cyrious said:


> And in other news, I'm beginning to seriously debate switching the main rig system core over from the X79 to the X58. Most of the major features of x79 I dont or cant make use of (second set of PCI-E x16 lanes it shot, for example), and I don't really make use of a 8c CPU as it is. There's also the major issue of ram limitations that I keep running into. X58 rig has 12GB installed, but the x79 only has 8GB, and upgrading the x79 to 16GB requires that I get a 4x4GB set, which is a bit out of my reach at the moment.
> 
> Add in the fact that at 2.9ghz the SB-E Xeon is noticeably slower than the 4ghz Westmere in the x58 rig and it's a fairly compelling argument to make the swap.


E5-16xx Xeons are unlocked cpus for X79. How many DIMM slots does that mainboard have? if you are currently running 4x2gb and have 8 slots, then get another 4x2gb and your set for 16GB and have everything. The caveat is though the E5-1650 cpu still costs $120.


----------



## Cyrious

sefwe said:


> E5-16xx Xeons are unlocked cpus for X79. How many DIMM slots does that mainboard have? if you are currently running 4x2gb and have 8 slots, then get another 4x2gb and your set for 16GB and have everything. The caveat is though the E5-1650 cpu still costs $120.


Only 4 slots, and the E5-1650 is currently out of my budget range. Should I actually get enough to go that far, I wholly intend on going the full distance in flat out replacing the entire system core with a X99 or Ryzen setup.


----------



## dirkdigles

xxpenguinxx said:


> I am getting random whole system freezes. There's no errors in event viewer, no blue screen, no crash dump. My screen will lock and all sound output stops. Keyboard and mouse become unresponsive, cannot use caps or num-lock.
> 
> I think it started after I updated my GPU drivers, but it's so random I'm not sure. I have completely wiped them and reverted back to 388.71. I ran chkdsk on all drivers but found no errors. Also, I haven't installed Windows updates since the 388.71 nvidia driver was released. I checked for recent updates, but there were no driver updates or hotfixes associated with system freezes.
> 
> What I have tried but didn't work:
> 
> - Rolled back GPU drivers.
> - Increase CPU voltage.
> - Reenable page file.
> - Decrease bclk.
> - Chkdsk all drives.
> - Removed unneeded HDD.
> - Increased ICH (southbridge) voltage to 1.15v.
> - Set RAM to 9-9-9-24 (previous 8-8-9-24).





Squall Leonhart said:


> If you have hwinfo or aida64, and are running 1803, you MUST update them with latest beta's as there is a timer collision deadlocking machines involving the FSB clock calculations in these utilities.


Me too with the system freezes!! no BSOD, just straight up frozen. Have to reset, and no logs are generated.

I was wondering if my O/C was losing stability; I've been running the same O/C for a long time, and only after 1803 did my system start to experience regular instability. Previously, if I had a freeze from O/C, I'd get some sort of message from somewhere (bios, windows logs, etc.)... Now there's no clues.

I have an R9 290 GPU. I run SpeedFan, Sapphire Trixx, and Radeon Settings, and RainMeter (desktop widgets; shows CPU usage, Top Processes, clocks, etc.) in the background. My AMD drivers are the newest, however SpeedFan and Trixx haven't been updated in a long time.

I literally just reduced my O/C a bit and then visited this thread - perhaps my O/C isn't the issue though, from what it sounds like at least.

Any further ideas on this problem?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I reset my BIOS, removed my capture card and 10gb NIC, but it still randomly freezes. 

I noticed I had one more older GPU driver in my downloads, 388.59. I wiped my other drivers, removed MSI afterburner, and then installed that one. If it still freezes I'm at a lost. 

Also, I cannot get my motherboard to work with a GTX 1080 and 650Ti. I was going to try using the 650ti and disable the 1080 in windows (can't removed without draining loop), to see if it's possibly the GPU having issues.


----------



## dirkdigles

xxpenguinxx said:


> I reset my BIOS, removed my capture card and 10gb NIC, but it still randomly freezes.
> 
> I noticed I had one more older GPU driver in my downloads, 388.59. I wiped my other drivers, removed MSI afterburner, and then installed that one. If it still freezes I'm at a lost.
> 
> Also, I cannot get my motherboard to work with a GTX 1080 and 650Ti. I was going to try using the 650ti and disable the 1080 in windows (can't removed without draining loop), to see if it's possibly the GPU having issues.


I'm tempted to think this is software related. I can't imagine why my system (or yours) would all of a sudden lose stability in such dramatic fashion - especially without BSODs.

Windows 1803 has definitely been less stable for me than previous releases (maybe a BSOD every 3 weeks or so), but I think that's more 1803 than my hardware, especially considering what I read online (i.e. there are A LOT of issues with 1803).

I noticed a massive spike in freezes after I re-installed Steam last week and loaded up a few TF2 matches (hadn't played in years). I'm not sure if you use Steam but it might be worth looking into. Note that I've played much more recent games (DX11/12) in the last several months and had zero issues with freezes or performance. I haven't used Steam in quite some time though. I'm wondering if it's related.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

dirkdigles said:


> I'm tempted to think this is software related. I can't imagine why my system (or yours) would all of a sudden lose stability in such dramatic fashion - especially without BSODs.
> 
> Windows 1803 has definitely been less stable for me than previous releases (maybe a BSOD every 3 weeks or so), but I think that's more 1803 than my hardware, especially considering what I read online (i.e. there are A LOT of issues with 1803).
> 
> I noticed a massive spike in freezes after I re-installed Steam last week and loaded up a few TF2 matches (hadn't played in years). I'm not sure if you use Steam but it might be worth looking into. Note that I've played much more recent games (DX11/12) in the last several months and had zero issues with freezes or performance. I haven't used Steam in quite some time though. I'm wondering if it's related.



It's possible it's Steam related. I can leave the PC on overnight downloading torrents and it's fine in the morning. I'm also wondering if it's possibly a battleye issue. I started playing APB Reloaded again. The new devs decided to use battleye for it a few months ago. It's also locked up plenty of times while playing PUBG or shortly after.


----------



## dirkdigles

xxpenguinxx said:


> It's possible it's Steam related. I can leave the PC on overnight downloading torrents and it's fine in the morning. I'm also wondering if it's possibly a battleye issue. I started playing APB Reloaded again. The new devs decided to use battleye for it a few months ago. It's also locked up plenty of times while playing PUBG or shortly after.


Note that Team Fortress 2 and APB Reloaded both use DX9. I've read reports of people experiencing hard freezes with TF2 going back years (with Windows 10). nVidia & AMD cards alike.

I've read forcing the game to DX8.1 helps. I've also read that running in compatibility mode (W7 or W8) also fixes freezing issues.

I'm thinking this is video / driver related. Not sure how that would relate to PUBG since that's a pretty new game.


----------



## dirkdigles

xxpenguinxx said:


> It's possible it's Steam related. I can leave the PC on overnight downloading torrents and it's fine in the morning. I'm also wondering if it's possibly a battleye issue. I started playing APB Reloaded again. The new devs decided to use battleye for it a few months ago. It's also locked up plenty of times while playing PUBG or shortly after.


Worked all day on my PC, no issues whatsoever. I do some audio production, videos, etc. The audio production can use some CPU. Not a hiccup.

I just loaded up TF2 (in W7 compatibility mode), played for 20 minutes, then quit. Closed out Steam. ~5 minutes later, my PC crashes and reboots. This time, the BIOS said it was due to my overclock.


EDIT:

I reset all my BIOS settings to Optimized defaults - removed the overclock. Played TF2 and a modern resource intensive game. Didn't have a lockup or freeze with either.

I'm thinking that my overclock may have *become* unstable over time, and because I hadn't gamed in a while, I possibly didn't notice it? I've read this can happen. I don't run particularly crazy speeds or voltages so who knows. Will report back if anything changes.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

IDK, I left it on all night and it didn't crash. Today I debugged in visual studio multiple times without issues, played PUBG for about 4 hours, watched youtube, then went back to visual studio and it froze when I clicked the code window. It passed multiple rounds of ITB. 

This time the event viewer shown adobe flash player attempting to update right at the time of the freeze. I uninstalled it for now.

Also, I was running it as close to stock as I could the past few days. Only manually set the RAM speed.


----------



## Slayer3032

xxpenguinxx said:


> IDK, I left it on all night and it didn't crash. Today I debugged in visual studio multiple times without issues, played PUBG for about 4 hours, watched youtube, then went back to visual studio and it froze when I clicked the code window. It passed multiple rounds of ITB.
> 
> This time the event viewer shown adobe flash player attempting to update right at the time of the freeze. I uninstalled it for now.
> 
> Also, I was running it as close to stock as I could the past few days. Only manually set the RAM speed.


I had a friend who after updating to 1803 on his Ryzen something would cause his drive i/o to max out and pretty much lock up his computer. I think he said an Adobe Flash player update from Windows Update was causing it which took him a couple weeks of a randomly unusable computer to figure out.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Slayer3032 said:


> I had a friend who after updating to 1803 on his Ryzen something would cause his drive i/o to max out and pretty much lock up his computer. I think he said an Adobe Flash player update from Windows Update was causing it which took him a couple weeks of a randomly unusable computer to figure out.



This is a whole system lock though, not a drive maxing out. I checked further back in the logs and didn't see the same adobe update running, so idk whats going on. Maybe it's temperature related. The SB has a different heatsink than stock, maybe it's not doing it's job or there's not enough airflow. There's no temp sensor on it. I'll shove a fan in there and see if it helps. The rest of the motherboard sensors look good though.


----------



## croky

xxpenguinxx said:


> This is a whole system lock though, not a drive maxing out. I checked further back in the logs and didn't see the same adobe update running, so idk whats going on. Maybe it's temperature related. The SB has a different heatsink than stock, maybe it's not doing it's job or there's not enough airflow. There's no temp sensor on it. I'll shove a fan in there and see if it helps. The rest of the motherboard sensors look good though.


Get a spare hdd, install linux or XP and perform your tests. I mean, you're jumping from OS related tests to hardware tests with no conclusion in one or another. It doesn't make any sense to me ...


----------



## xxpenguinxx

croky said:


> Get a spare hdd, install linux or XP and perform your tests. I mean, you're jumping from OS related tests to hardware tests with no conclusion in one or another. It doesn't make any sense to me ...



It's because of the infrequency. It's driving me nuts. I kind want to just scrap it and build a new system. I have a spare HDD that I can throw another OS on and test.

One thing is certain, it only crashes when I interact with it.

EDIT: Ghetto mounted a fan over the SB area of the motherboard. Lets see how long it lasts.


----------



## croky

Good luck man ! But I think you do have to sort things out, software or hardware wise.


----------



## TLCH723

xxpenguinxx said:


> It's because of the infrequency. It's driving me nuts. I kind want to just scrap it and build a new system. I have a spare HDD that I can throw another OS on and test.
> 
> One thing is certain, it only crashes when I interact with it.
> 
> EDIT: Ghetto mounted a fan over the SB area of the motherboard. Lets see how long it lasts.


I think is the CPU. I would get random crashes and BSOD before, and I replace my CPU and it is working fine. Maybe do a memtest


----------



## Regeneration

Added Spected patched ROMs for more vendors (ASRock, EVGA, Gigabyte) mobos. 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...al-spectre-patched-bios-x58-motherboards.html


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Steam and overheating SB were not the issue. I installed server 2008 R2 on spare HDD and disconnected my other sata drives. Lets see if it still derps.


----------



## cdoublejj

this may sound weird to some but, any decent/GOOD asus x58 boards with floppy and IDE?


----------



## Blameless

cdoublejj said:


> this may sound weird to some but, any decent/GOOD asus x58 boards with floppy and IDE?


I don't believe so.


----------



## agentx007

cdoublejj said:


> this may sound weird to some but, any decent/GOOD asus x58 boards with floppy and IDE?


Unless you need SATA3/USB3.0, almost all ASUS boards have IDE and Floppy connectors. 
Examples : Rampage II Extreme, P6T Deluxe, P6T.

Other options :
1) Buy PCI/PCI-e card for Floppy/IDE controler
2) Buy USB3.0 PCI-e card for USB 3.0 support (all X58 have enough PCI-e lanes to run it without problems)


----------



## Blameless

agentx007 said:


> all ASUS boards have IDE and Floppy connectors.


Not the WS, Sabertooth, or P6X58 lines.



agentx007 said:


> Rampage II Extreme


I forgot all about that one...probably the only ASUS with PATA and floppy connectors I'd consider "good".

The P6T line up were some of my least favourite X58 boards.


----------



## agentx007

Blameless said:


> Not the WS, Sabertooth, or P6X58 lines.


...all of those have SATA3/USB 3.0.


agentx007 said:


> *Unless you need SATA3/USB3.0*, almost all ASUS boards have IDE and Floppy connectors.


Never knew quoting was so hard.


----------



## Blameless

agentx007 said:


> ...all of those have SATA3/USB 3.0.
> 
> Never knew quoting was so hard.


No issue quoting, just a misunderstanding.

I didn't know you were specifically excluding the boards with SATA3/USB3. It's not clear from your original statement because those are half of ASUS' X58 line up, even if one does not need the features.


----------



## cdoublejj

how do the x56xx series hex cores OC?


----------



## Blameless

cdoublejj said:


> how do the x56xx series hex cores OC?


Better than most any 45nm quad core, and generally better than earlier Gulftown parts...most will do 4.2-4.6GHz, depending on sample, board, and cooling.


----------



## cdoublejj

man if didn't feel guilty killing my q9550 i'd switch in a heart beat, guess i could always find out what happens when you plug a full fledged q9550 in to an OEM Dell SFF packed with upgrades and gfx card w/ a 275 watt PSU.


----------



## Blameless

Getting difficult to find LGA-1366 boards that are both capable OCers and that haven't been heavily used. The CPUs are dirt cheap and remain reasonably competitive performance wise, but I don't really recommend the platform unless you already have a motherboard.


----------



## cdoublejj

ah! i already have the CPUs and RAM. was curious if i'd get more FPS from my gtx 770 4gb, i'm already near 5k passmarks with the oc on the q9550 with ddr3 but, the hex still handily beat that at stock clocks. meh guess i might just save the $100 and keep running the ol core 2. maybe i can try squeeze more clocks from the core 2. (P5E3 deluxe)


----------



## tbob22

cdoublejj said:


> ah! i already have the CPUs and RAM. was curious if i'd get more FPS from my gtx 770 4gb, i'm already near 5k passmarks with the oc on the q9550 with ddr3 but, the hex still handily beat that at stock clocks. meh guess i might just save the $100 and keep running the ol core 2. maybe i can try squeeze more clocks from the core 2. (P5E3 deluxe)


You'd probably see a bit better minimums with the x56xx, especially if you can get the memory up to 1866mhz+. If you already have the CPU then a good deal on a board could be worth it. I'd pay no more than ~$90-100 for a good board, P6T Deluxe is pretty decent and they seem to go for under $100, some other boards go for $150+ which is way too much for this platform.

ASUS boards are generally compatible with the x56xx's, other manufacturers are usually hit and miss.


----------



## cdoublejj

tbob22 said:


> You'd probably see a bit better minimums with the x56xx, especially if you can get the memory up to 1866mhz+. If you already have the CPU then a good deal on a board could be worth it. I'd pay no more than ~$90-100 for a good board, P6T Deluxe is pretty decent and they seem to go for under $100, some other boards go for $150+ which is way too much for this platform.
> 
> ASUS boards are generally compatible with the x56xx's, other manufacturers are usually hit and miss.


is that in the ocn market place? because the cheapest p6t deluxe on ebay is $120 + shipping for a V1 but, it does include an i7 and 6gb of ram.

EDIT: wonder how much ram a p6t can handel? (or maybe factory spec is it? some boards/chipsets can do more than spec)


----------



## tbob22

cdoublejj said:


> is that in the ocn market place? because the cheapest p6t deluxe on ebay is $120 + shipping for a V1 but, it does include an i7 and 6gb of ram.
> 
> EDIT: wonder how much ram a p6t can handel? (or maybe factory spec is it? some boards/chipsets can do more than spec)


Have to hunt a bit, may not be buy it now.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-Mothe...-I7-Intel-X58-Pentium-Processor-/263798839650

Up to 48gb in the P6T deluxe.


----------



## cdoublejj

tbob22 said:


> Have to hunt a bit, may not be buy it now.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-Mothe...-I7-Intel-X58-Pentium-Processor-/263798839650
> 
> Up to 48gb in the P6T deluxe.


is the BLUE V1 P6T Deluxe any different from the V1?


----------



## tbob22

cdoublejj said:


> is the BLUE V1 P6T Deluxe any different from the V1?


I don't know of any Blue P6T Deluxe.


----------



## agentx007

This : LINK ?


----------



## cdoublejj

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUSTeK-P6...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## tbob22

cdoublejj said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUSTeK-P6...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


That's just the standard P6T. It's an OK board but the power delivery setup is not as good as the Deluxe so that usually means lower overclocks.


----------



## Owterspace

I think the first gen x58 had an ide connection, while the second gen did not, though I could be mistaken.. I had a first gen Giga UD4 that had it, while my R3F does not.


----------



## Coldblackice

Is there a reason others are able to set 25x multipliers on their x5675s but I can't? I have an EVGA e767 x58 motherboard. The highest multiplier I can set is 23x (if I enable Turbo, the subtext shows turbo can reach 24x, but it won't let me input 24x).

I'm running the latest bios (83).


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Coldblackice said:


> Is there a reason others are able to set 25x multipliers on their x5675s but I can't? I have an EVGA e767 x58 motherboard. The highest multiplier I can set is 23x (if I enable Turbo, the subtext shows turbo can reach 24x, but it won't let me input 24x).
> 
> I'm running the latest bios (83).


It depends on how the board manufacturer configured their BIOS. My board is the same way, EVGA 132-BL-E758.


----------



## agentx007

Small tid bit about x25 multiplier : 
My Clasy E760 doesn't adjust x25 multplier on my 980X (for "target frequency", it goes straight to x26, or back down to x24). 
However it is available to set, and it works : https://i.imgur.com/2eEoyN1.png


----------



## Blameless

Owterspace said:


> I think the first gen x58 had an ide connection, while the second gen did not, though I could be mistaken.. I had a first gen Giga UD4 that had it, while my R3F does not.


Seems to be true for the ASUS boards, but there are second gen boards from other manufacturers that still have PATA and floppy connectors..my Gigabyte X58A-UD5 r2.0, for example. The X58A-OC and G.1 Sniper/Assassin boards don't have PATA, but they were Gigabyte's 3rd generation of X58 boards.


----------



## sunny4691

Hi everyone, I recently got a Xeon x5670 to upgrade my w3520 cpu, the motherboard I have is Msi Big Bang x58 (on latest bios) and 6gb of OCZ 1600mhz triple channel ram, but its not booting up, not even to the BIOS screen. The Debug led shows A4/A5 codes which stands for "Wait for user input at configuration display if needed", when I removed my r9 280x gpu then the debug led shows AA. But I have seen some users posting that it worked with the big bang mobo. So any help to make it work will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

You probably need updated CPU microcodes for that CPU. I checked Big Bang XPower, is that your board? If yes, it does have the microcodes for your CPU (206C2 - rev 13), but old problematic version. 
Those are not boot fail problems though, Sounds like CPU may be faulty though, if it's not booting and that XPower is your board
I can mod for you to latest microcodes if you need later, let me know and if that is not your model please link exact model


Clear CMOS and try again. I would also try another older graphics card if you have one, if not then find one to test for a little bit


----------



## sunny4691

HelpDatBIOS said:


> You probably need updated CPU microcodes for that CPU. I checked Big Bang XPower, is that your board? If yes, it does have the microcodes for your CPU (206C2 - rev 13), but old problematic version.
> Those are not boot fail problems though, Sounds like CPU may be faulty though, if it's not booting and that XPower is your board
> I can mod for you to latest microcodes if you need later, let me know and if that is not your model please link exact model
> 
> 
> Clear CMOS and try again. I would also try another older graphics card if you have one, if not then find one to test for a little bit


Hey thanks for replying. Yup that's my board, still here's the link: https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/Big_BangXPower/Overview . I was also thinking about the microcode part but am unable to update them in the bios file, will be great if you can do that for me  . And yeah I tried another nvidia card too but the same problem, and have already cleared cmos. It also throws the error : 08/09 (initialize keyboard) sometimes but I do have a kb connected.

Edit: I updated the microcode via BIOS from a 2015 file, but the same issue, so I guess the cpu is faulty ?


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Thanks for confirming the board. There is 2018 (Jan + May) microcodes for that CPUID, but the 2015 code should work too, as should the originally included microcode in stock BIOS.
So yes, I do think the CPU is faulty. Hope you didn't have to pay too much for it. Can you test it on another board to confirm?

It's either faulty CPU or you need to find a different gfx card that works. Was that card the one you were using with the other CPU? 
If yes, then probably new CPU is faulty or you possibly have bent CPU socket pins during the CPU swap. 
Remove the CPU, make sure all caps on the bottom are there by comparing with another image of same CPU bottom (Ebay or google image), and check the socket pins.

Here is mod BIOS with latest 2018 microcode for all CPUID's - This will not fix the current issue, the original stock BIOS from MSI should work with that CPU, at least the one included here that I downloaded (1.7)
This is only updated and meant for use later when you do have a working CPU, not to try and solve this current problem.


Spoiler














https://www.sendspace.com/file/od5atn


----------



## Regeneration

There's a beta BIOS for MSI Big Bang XPower that fixes some DDR compatibility issues.


----------



## sunny4691

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Thanks for confirming the board. There is 2018 (Jan + May) microcodes for that CPUID, but the 2015 code should work too, as should the originally included microcode in stock BIOS.
> So yes, I do think the CPU is faulty. Hope you didn't have to pay too much for it. Can you test it on another board to confirm?
> 
> It's either faulty CPU or you need to find a different gfx card that works. Was that card the one you were using with the other CPU?
> If yes, then probably new CPU is faulty or you possibly have bent CPU socket pins during the CPU swap.
> Remove the CPU, make sure all caps on the bottom are there by comparing with another image of same CPU bottom (Ebay or google image), and check the socket pins.
> 
> Here is mod BIOS with latest 2018 microcode for all CPUID's - This will not fix the current issue, the original stock BIOS from MSI should work with that CPU, at least the one included here that I downloaded (1.7)
> This is only updated and meant for use later when you do have a working CPU, not to try and solve this current problem.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/od5atn


Hey thanks mate for modding the bios for me. Have asked for a replacement of the cpu and will see if the other one works or not next week.
CPU pins are fine as my other cpu is getting detected.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I'm probably jinxing myself but I think reinstalling the OS fixed the crashing issue. 2008 R2 had a weird stuttering issue between my chipset and GPU drivers, but didn't crash so I reinstalled 7. I just used the drivers from Microsoft since they're newer than EVGA's, and stuck with 388.59 since that driver ran PUBG the best. So far no crashes.


----------



## dirkdigles

xxpenguinxx said:


> I'm probably jinxing myself but I think reinstalling the OS fixed the crashing issue. 2008 R2 had a weird stuttering issue between my chipset and GPU drivers, but didn't crash so I reinstalled 7. I just used the drivers from Microsoft since they're newer than EVGA's, and stuck with 388.59 since that driver ran PUBG the best. So far no crashes.


Interesting.. so you're on Windows 7? For some reason I thought you were on 10 (which I am).

Anyway I experienced another BSOD at completely default settings yesterday, so I decided to also do a reinstall (but I did a repair installation via in-place upgrade), and gamed again afterwords without a freeze.

EDIT: Nope, that didn't last long. Got a BSOD with a full error report, "Kernel_Security_Check_Failure"


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@*sunny4691* - hope they replace for you without any hassles. 


I looked around to be sure, and saw here even without mod BIOS X5680 works fine (Except for the issue I mentioned with the older microcodes = uncore locked at 20, until you fix microcodes)
https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=260006.0


And I see several submitted benchmarks here with x56xx too, so the CPU should be working with this board even before BIOS mod
http://www.userbenchmark.com/System/MSI-Big-Bang-XPower-MS-7666/2624


----------



## Krazeswift

Any one know of or fancies updating the Microcode for a P6X58D Premium? My x5675 has never quite been right on this board since day one. Would love to get hold of an update pre Spectre as that performs like a dog! Currently on Rev 13 atm. 

Many thanks.


----------



## TLCH723

I am getting memory problem again. I guess my motherboard needs replacing since I already replace the CPU. Now should I buy a replacement board or sell CPU/MB/RAM and get a newer platform?


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Here you go @Krazeswift w/2015 microcodes and updated Intel RAID ROM to v10.1.0.1008 (w/ RAID TRIM support) = Best to use w/ 10.1.0.1008 or above drivers. 
Full change log included in file. Now your uncore should work (ie not locked to x20)


Spoiler














https://www.sendspace.com/file/ibu6ik


----------



## Krazeswift

HelpDatBIOS said:


> Here you go @Krazeswift w/2015 microcodes and updated Intel RAID ROM to v10.1.0.1008 (w/ RAID TRIM support) = Best to use w/ 10.1.0.1008 or above drivers.
> Full change log included in file. Now your uncore should work (ie not locked to x20)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/ibu6ik



Wow thanks for that. Much appreciated


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

You're welcome! If you want one with latest microcodes instead let me know.


----------



## 99belle99

I wonder if anyone can help me my centre slot on my X58A-UD7 rev 1.0 is acting up. When booting it gets stuck at detecting RAM size and reboots and eventually after a few automatic reboots I get into windows and only 4GB's out of 6GB's is detected by Windows 10.

I disconnected each stick of RAM and installed each individually to different slots and all sticks of RAM are fine and found that the centre socket must have a problem. I have owned this board and RAM since 2009 and never had any problems so I wonder how this came to be. I had the same problem two weeks ago and fixed it by going into msconfig and setting the value to max available and windows then detected 5.5GB's and then I unticked that setting and rebooted and all 6 were detected and no problems until yesterday. Anyone any idea what has started to cause this issue?


----------



## redhat_ownage

99belle99 said:


> I wonder if anyone can help me my centre slot on my X58A-UD7 rev 1.0 is acting up. When booting it gets stuck at detecting RAM size and reboots and eventually after a few automatic reboots I get into windows and only 4GB's out of 6GB's is detected by Windows 10.
> 
> I disconnected each stick of RAM and installed each individually to different slots and all sticks of RAM are fine and found that the centre socket must have a problem. I have owned this board and RAM since 2009 and never had any problems so I wonder how this came to be. I had the same problem two weeks ago and fixed it by going into msconfig and setting the value to max available and windows then detected 5.5GB's and then I unticked that setting and rebooted and all 6 were detected and no problems until yesterday. Anyone any idea what has started to cause this issue?


she wants more voltage on either the ram or the vtt


----------



## agentx007

1) Try to boot from one module, however each time place it in different slot.
2) Nehalem class CPU's can't boot on non-primary memory channels, unless at least one primary slot is populated.
3) Try setting lowest frequency for both UnCore and DRAM and keep adding RAM DIMMs strarting from one to primary slots.
You can check which slots are primary in MBs manual.


----------



## jhonnyx

Hi Everyone,

I have a sabertooth X58 with an i7-950, I will receive soon from eBay a Xeon x5660 and since this computer will be my Virtual LAB (VIRL and so) I would like to use lots of RAM.


I know that tests has been done with this MB to use up to 48GB with 6x8GB modules but I would like to know if anyone tested beyond that so in case I can purchase modules of 16GB instead


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Retrorockit

If you really need lots of RAM for your work, something like a Dell T5500 workstation which has a chipset( 5500/5520)that supports dual CPUs and RDIMM memory might work for you. Most of them come with a single CPU, the 2nd one goes on an optional riser. Kingston, Crucial and others list 16GB modules for these. DDR3 ECC RDIMMs can be a lot cheaper than UDIMMs. The RDIMMs have a controller on each module allowing higher cpacity. Higher clocked Xeons support 1333 RAM, i7, and lower speed Xeons are 1066. HP has some workstations that are more ATX friendly than Dells. I don't know them very well myself.
Single CPU 1366 CPUs/chipsets don't support RDIMMs but the 2 CPU Xeons do.


----------



## Slayer3032

I've watched out on craigslist for any cheap workstations for a while. I generally search for Xeon, X58, 1366, LGA1366 and then go for T3500, T5500, T7500(Dell) then Z400, Z600, Z800(HP) and finally S20 and D20(Lenovo). Depending on your area they might be extremely rare or more common than the others. There's some various 1366 prebuilts that float around but they're usually the dual channel stuff also. You might also want to look into getting like a quarter cabinet or half rack, I've seen dual X5660 rack servers go for well under $100. It's a pretty solid space and noise commitment though, I couldn't do it.

The Lenovos in my area seem to be the better deal but you have to be careful as some of the T3500, Z400 and S20's appear to come with those gross really early dual channel motherboards which also don't support the 32nm cpus and probably wouldn't even work if you patched in microcodes yourself. If it says like 4 or 8gb of ram and it's a lower end system, I'd probably avoid it unless it has pictures inside.

Are the HP towers ATX though? I'll definitely keep that in mind as anything that comes with an ATX compatible case would definitely be worth more in my eyes. I've seen most workstations sold on ebay as barebones with no cpu, ram, drives but with the heatsink and everything else. Those might be a good deal for you with what you have planned to change all of that anyways.


----------



## 99belle99

redhat_ownage said:


> she wants more voltage on either the ram or the vtt


I am already running the RAM at 1.64Volts. I tried upping the VTT and no difference. Cheers anyway.



agentx007 said:


> 1) Try to boot from one module, however each time place it in different slot.
> 2) Nehalem class CPU's can't boot on non-primary memory channels, unless at least one primary slot is populated.
> 3) Try setting lowest frequency for both UnCore and DRAM and keep adding RAM DIMMs strarting from one to primary slots.
> You can check which slots are primary in MBs manual.


I will try that. Cheers.


----------



## TLCH723

It seems the X58 god strike some of our x58 system.

So couples weeks ago, my system kept crashing randomly. Thought CPU problems since RAM and the slot passed memtest. Brought another one and ran the test. All fine until today. Random crashed again. memtest failed. Took the RAM and put it into another system also failed. Put the other system RAM into the system, random crash (didnt do a memtest since the memtest USB was using on the other system) Guess the motherboard took the RAM with it


----------



## Scott8170

*Memory compatibility*

Hi everyone, I have a Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 mobo and I was wondering if 24gb Hyperx genesis 1600mhz ram would be compatible- https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/24GB-KIN...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## jhonnyx

Retrorockit said:


> If you really need lots of RAM for your work, something like a Dell T5500 workstation which has a chipset( 5500/5520)that supports dual CPUs and RDIMM memory might work for you. Most of them come with a single CPU, the 2nd one goes on an optional riser. Kingston, Crucial and others list 16GB modules for these. DDR3 ECC RDIMMs can be a lot cheaper than UDIMMs. The RDIMMs have a controller on each module allowing higher cpacity. Higher clocked Xeons support 1333 RAM, i7, and lower speed Xeons are 1066. HP has some workstations that are more ATX friendly than Dells. I don't know them very well myself.
> Single CPU 1366 CPUs/chipsets don't support RDIMMs but the 2 CPU Xeons do.


Thanks, 

considering I already have everything and need only RAM, how much RAM and how big modules of DDR3 the ASUS X58 Sabertooth running a Xeon X5660 would support?


----------



## 99belle99

TLCH723 said:


> It seems the X58 god strike some of our x58 system.
> 
> So couples weeks ago, my system kept crashing randomly. Thought CPU problems since RAM and the slot passed memtest. Brought another one and ran the test. All fine until today. Random crashed again. memtest failed. Took the RAM and put it into another system also failed. Put the other system RAM into the system, random crash (didnt do a memtest since the memtest USB was using on the other system) Guess the motherboard took the RAM with it


The 1% conspiracy theorist in me believes it is MS bring out silent updates to cripple our aging system so we keep economies going by buying new parts....


----------



## dirkdigles

99belle99 said:


> redhat_ownage said:
> 
> 
> 
> she wants more voltage on either the ram or the vtt
> 
> 
> 
> I am already running the RAM at 1.64Volts. I tried upping the VTT and no difference. Cheers anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> agentx007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Try to boot from one module, however each time place it in different slot.
> 2) Nehalem class CPU's can't boot on non-primary memory channels, unless at least one primary slot is populated.
> 3) Try setting lowest frequency for both UnCore and DRAM and keep adding RAM DIMMs strarting from one to primary slots.
> You can check which slots are primary in MBs manual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will try that. Cheers.
Click to expand...

Try loosening your CPU heatsink a little bit. No joke, it is a fix for "detecting dram size" that has been written about in more than one place.


----------



## Retrorockit

This is a reply to Slayer 3032 above.

One of the guys at TPU built an HP 1366 Z400 workstation MB in an ATX case, it came out nice. The PSU may need a 12V pinmod to the 24 pin connector, and of course 3 channel version is preferred.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/page-14

The Dell T3500/T5500 MBs are interchangeable but not ATX layout. You can save enough on RDIMMs to pay for the MB swap ($40!).
FWIW the T3500 and T5500 can be set up to run in desktop orientation and are sized to fit in a rack mount. IDK about HP, and the T7500 is too big.
SAS drives start to happen with the 2 CPU machines also. Full duplex 12GB/s is possible. There's some interesting stuff in LGA1366 when you move beyond X58.
But most of it's a little OT for this thread.
Another way to get into the dual CPU game is the EVGA Classified SR2 motherboard. It costs twice as much as a good X58 board. But then that's exactly what it is. An unlocked 2 CPU Rdimm ATX (oversized) motherboard.


----------



## tbob22

If anyone is wondering how Regenerations Spectre/Meltdown bios patches affect Cinebench.

x5670 @ 4.4ghz (200x22, 1.325v) DDR3 @ 2000mhz

Best result of ten runs (single channel for a quick test:
Before: 1000cb
https://i.imgur.com/k9mnire.png

After: 1000cb
https://i.imgur.com/kWWaZCE.png

Cinebench doesn't seem to be affected by the updates.


----------



## Scott8170

*I would like to join please*

https://valid.x86.fr/0pvsba


----------



## TLCH723

99belle99 said:


> The 1% conspiracy theorist in me believes it is MS bring out silent updates to cripple our aging system so we keep economies going by buying new parts....


I believe this. I have a system using Pentium E6700. Work perfectly until I upgrade the April upgrade. Stuck on a upgrade screen. Tried to fresh install, doesnt work. Install Ubuntu and is fine though


----------



## DragonQ

Speaking of upgrades, has anyone successfully installed Windows 10 1803 on an Asus X58 system? It just fails every time for me. I read that VT-d might be causing the issue but I don't want to turn that off since I play around with VMs a lot.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I have an Asus Sabertooth X58.


----------



## SYNCHRON1C

Hey guys, was reading through a few hundred pages of this thread from around 1100>1300 or so and was inspired to get an x5675 to replace my old i7 920 (trying to stave off building a whole new system for another year or two till I can afford to do it properly).

I'm currently at 3.6ghz on my i7 920 and hoping to get to 4.2-4.5ghz on the x5675, I'm just wondering if the settings provided in this video are still considered a pretty good approximation for what will work well on most peoples rigs/chips? - 




I'm on an ASUS Rampage Gene II motherboard, and Corsair Dominator Platinum RAM - 16GB 1333 mhz (although I am running them at 800mhz and 8-9-8-20 timings, because either my CPU or motherboard seem a bit wonky when overclocking).

Linking into that is a problem I've had with all x58 motherboards since I first built this PC almost 10 years ago with an AUS PT6 motherboard, whereby inorder to get the PC to boot at all with 4 RAM sticks inserted (4gb each, same issues with 2 different boards and 2 different RAM sets, I know this is an x58 chipset issue), I have to increase voltage over the Northbridge and to the RAM sockets themselves, are there any more recent tweaks/solutions to this issue? Years ago it was considered a pretty esoteric topic and only a few people knew that this was the cause for non-booting, and in my case even after increasing the voltages the PC will "fail to boot" about 3 times from cold-boot before finally kicking in. 

Many thanks, I really enjoyed and appreciated the huge wealth of information I've found thus far.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Settings are a case-by-case basis. I recommend going through the whole overclocking process to figure out which settings work best for your components. The only shortcut I would recommend is trying settings you want and optimizing voltage from there. I still think it's better to isolate your maximum base clock, then playing with ratios and voltages to figure out which combination works best for you.


----------



## SYNCHRON1C

Thanks, yeah I may try a slightly down-scaled version of what the guy in the video has done, and if that isn't stable/booting then I'll just incrementally increase the BLCK values primarily while trying to keep voltages and multiplier values as close to stock as possible.

The x58 chipset surely is a marvel in that it was the beginning of an era, that even 10 years later is still able to hold it's own with everything but the best of the best of more modern processors. Also shows how slowly they have been trickling out upgrades in performance in-order to keep being able to sell more and more units that cost them hardly anything in R&D and manufacturing costs, keeping the good stuff atbay only for military use etc...


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Modern systems have upgraded in other areas, like PCI-e 3.0 vs 2.0, native USB 3.0, native SATAIII, native NVMe support, etc. Newer platforms are also much more power efficient, especially mainstream platforms.


----------



## SYNCHRON1C

Yeah you're right, but I am sure the upgrades across all realms of performance would be 10 fold what we see now if things weren't trickled out for the sake of profits.

All I care about mainly is peak CPU/GPU performance, as a musician/filmmaker/game developer and gamer/film lover, so I think the x5675 will provide all I need for a while until something like the i9900k is available for a decent price.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I wish I was that naive.


----------



## SYNCHRON1C

I guess you are the same type that believes electric cars just suddenly became efficient with the introduction of the "Tesla" brand? 105 km p/h electric car in 1899. - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Jamais_Contente

The Nissan TAMA van achieved 100 km range in 1947 etc... https://www.nissan-global.com/EN/HERITAGE/tama_electric.html

Our society has been suppressing technology and trickling it out for maximum profits/control for hundreds of years, the nativity is believing that what we see in the public sector is actually the cutting edge of technology that is being developed behind closed doors.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

SYNCHRON1C said:


> I guess you are the same type that believes electric cars just suddenly became efficient with the introduction of the "Tesla" brand? 105 km p/h electric car in 1899. - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Jamais_Contente
> 
> The Nissan TAMA van achieved 100 km range in 1947 etc... https://www.nissan-global.com/EN/HERITAGE/tama_electric.html
> 
> Our society has been suppressing technology and trickling it out for maximum profits/control for hundreds of years, the nativity is believing that what we see in the public sector is actually the cutting edge of technology that is being developed behind closed doors.




Both vehicles have lower curb weight, lower top speed and lower torque than modern electric cars. They also didn't need to meet modern safety regulations.


----------



## SYNCHRON1C

One of them is also 120 years old. The other 71 years old.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Well damn, I finally went and decided to let go my Rampage III Extreme. Am I nuts or what? LOL

https://www.overclock.net/forum/146...i-extreme-intel-xeon-12gb-ram-combo-deal.html


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Thinking about setting up an x58 z400 build. I've read that with ThrottleStop I may be able to overclock certain W35XX and W36XX CPUs. Which ones have unlocked multi's? Also, are any of the X56XX's unlocked?


----------



## Parfey

I have rampage iii black, want to update bios but seems like the links from product page all died.
Is there an archive or something? How can I get the latest bios?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

SYNCHRON1C said:


> I guess you are the same type that believes electric cars just suddenly became efficient with the introduction of the "Tesla" brand? 105 km p/h electric car in 1899. - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Jamais_Contente
> 
> The Nissan TAMA van achieved 100 km range in 1947 etc... https://www.nissan-global.com/EN/HERITAGE/tama_electric.html
> 
> Our society has been suppressing technology and trickling it out for maximum profits/control for hundreds of years, the nativity is believing that what we see in the public sector is actually the cutting edge of technology that is being developed behind closed doors.


I actually dislike Elon Musk and his "inventions." Not sure why that's the analogy you chose, but it seems like a poor one. It's pretty naive to expect processing power to increase tenfold in a decade, especially when pretty much every player in the market is struggling to push the performance envelope forward. I guess it's easier to believe these corporations are lining their pockets rather than innovating.


----------



## Retrorockit

Mr.N00bLaR said:


> Thinking about setting up an x58 z400 build. I've read that with ThrottleStop I may be able to overclock certain W35XX and W36XX CPUs. Which ones have unlocked multi's? Also, are any of the X56XX's unlocked?


 None of the Dual CPU versions are unlocked. W3570,W3580 are the Nehalem based 45nm 4 cores. W3680 W3690 are the Westmere/ Gulftown 32nm 6 cores.
Here's a thread on the TS method. Do your homework on the Z400. PSU mods, and motherboard variations to consider.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/


----------



## Spitonite

*C1 loop*

Hi guys. I have a problem here. 
I have added some memmory and tried to rise the frequency a bit. After reboot I ended with C1 error on LCD cycling. So i tried the "clear cmos" button several times, but still C1.
Actually im trying to let it sit without the CMOS battery. Is it possible, that IMC on CPU is dead after that overclock try? I havent messed with voltage or anything else. Its X5675.

If the battery removing wont help, i can try it with different CPU. But Im curious, if the IMC on CPU can be damaged this way.

Thanks for replies...

....Never mind, i figured it. Problem solved....


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

@Spitonite, what exactly happened?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

}SkOrPn--' said:


> @*Spitonite* , what exactly happened?


It sounds like the motherboard bugged out when the new RAM was installed. I'm guessing wrong slot or overclock not working on new RAM.


----------



## Spitonite

I guess it somehow bugged. The new ram run fine, untill I tried the OC. After that it wont pass the C1... I tried everything. At the end i tried to fire it with the new ram sticks and one slower stick (one of the old ones) and it run. Looks like when i put just the faster ram modules, it tries to run it on higher frequency, wich it cant run. But it run fine before the OC...

Im kinda discouraged to mess with it for now.


----------



## identitycrisis

Has anyone run one of the PCIe SSDs with SLi Graphics cards?

I have an GA-x58-UD5 Rev 2

I have a GTX 970 and I also bought one of the Plextor M8PE NVME PCIe Drives.

Is there any reason why adding a 2nd GTX 970 for SLi would cause a problem? I know this board cuts the PCIe Lane down to 8x, but will that further reduce my bandwidth? 

The Plextor drive is a 256gb Boot drive, with no games on it (yet).

Thanks!


----------



## nhphuong

identitycrisis said:


> Has anyone run one of the PCIe SSDs with SLi Graphics cards?
> 
> I have an GA-x58-UD5 Rev 2
> 
> I have a GTX 970 and I also bought one of the Plextor M8PE NVME PCIe Drives.
> 
> Is there any reason why adding a 2nd GTX 970 for SLi would cause a problem? I know this board cuts the PCIe Lane down to 8x, but will that further reduce my bandwidth?
> 
> The Plextor drive is a 256gb Boot drive, with no games on it (yet).
> 
> Thanks!


For the PCIe SSD, of course the bandwidth is reduced in half - pcie 2.0 vs 3.0. But it mostly affect seq data R/W performance. For the graphic card, meh, it wouldn't matter much.


----------



## Cyrious

identitycrisis said:


> Has anyone run one of the PCIe SSDs with SLi Graphics cards?
> 
> I have an GA-x58-UD5 Rev 2
> 
> I have a GTX 970 and I also bought one of the Plextor M8PE NVME PCIe Drives.
> 
> Is there any reason why adding a 2nd GTX 970 for SLi would cause a problem? I know this board cuts the PCIe Lane down to 8x, but will that further reduce my bandwidth?
> 
> The Plextor drive is a 256gb Boot drive, with no games on it (yet).
> 
> Thanks!


If you're SLIing using the first and third PCI-E slots (both x16 electrical) then insert the M.2 SSD into the bottom PCI-E slot, since that bottom slot uses split lanes from the second PCI-E x16 slot, the second card will run at x8. Shouldn't be that big of an issue though unless the chipset freaks for whatever reason.


----------



## SamuelL421

identitycrisis said:


> Has anyone run one of the PCIe SSDs with SLi Graphics cards?
> 
> I have an GA-x58-UD5 Rev 2
> 
> I have a GTX 970 and I also bought one of the Plextor M8PE NVME PCIe Drives.
> 
> Is there any reason why adding a 2nd GTX 970 for SLi would cause a problem? I know this board cuts the PCIe Lane down to 8x, but will that further reduce my bandwidth?
> 
> The Plextor drive is a 256gb Boot drive, with no games on it (yet).
> 
> Thanks!


8x PCIe 2.0 equals 4x PCIe 3.0 - I have used similar setups in the past with my GA-X58-UD5 Rev. 1 board and no problems. Your 970's should not be bottlenecked noticeably, a couple percent at most. Not SLI specific but here is a decent reference: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080_PCI_Express_Scaling/

I stopped using SLI, but I currently have all the PCIe lanes on the GA-X58-UD5 I have (GPU, AHCI PCIe drive, SATA3 raid card, 2x USB 3.0 cards). Everything runs at roughly the speeds it is rated for (other than GPU probably being bottlednecked by my processor)


----------



## identitycrisis

Thanks for all the advice guys, ill probably stick with the 1 GPU and pick up a new nvidia GPU when they are available, maybe a xx70 series GPU, and I will likely move to an 8th or 9th gen i5/i7 CPU this winter depending on availability. I'm finding I don't have the time to tweak this PC and its overclock for complete stability. I backed my CPU OC down a bit to 4ghz, it seems ok, but a littler higher it seemed to act funny. I'm also thinking of removing one of my 12gb kits and running just 3x4gb ram sticks in hopes of stabilizing it.

When I need it to transcode something or play games, I'd prefer it not crash in either situation, but stock speeds probably won't suffice for modern games.


----------



## 99belle99

Well it seem my middle channel socket has gone. Down to dual channel now. I might pick up two 4GB sticks as I was using 3 x 2GB's which was perfectly fine but 4GB's is no where enough. One thing I have noticed is the timing are far looser as my 2GB's sticks done 7-8-7-20 1T @ 1600MHz.


----------



## dirkdigles

99belle99 said:


> Well it seem my middle channel socket has gone. Down to dual channel now. I might pick up two 4GB sticks as I was using 3 x 2GB's which was perfectly fine but 4GB's is no where enough. One thing I have noticed is the timing are far looser as my 2GB's sticks done 7-8-7-20 1T @ 1600MHz.


Did you try re-seating your processor? I've run into memory issues / BSOD's / instability before, and it was just the processor that needed to be re-seated. I think the contacts/pins on these X58 boards are finicky when it comes to the IMC on our Xeon processors.

I've had to do it a few times over the course of my ownership, and each time, the problems vanished afterward for a long period of time.


----------



## Owterspace

Yes, even stand off height can make a difference. Make sure they are all down nice and snug. Sometimes they back off or get loose over time..


----------



## SYNCHRON1C

I just received my x5674 recently to replace my i7 920 which I'd been using for around 8 years (OC to 3.6ghz), and got it booting on a 4.4ghz overclock, turbo mode disabled and hyperthreading on, but it is quite unstable, sometimes I can do light tasks for an hour or two, but gaming or Photoshop or anything CPU intensive causes it to freeze of BSOD. I am currently on a slightly different overclock using the multiplier higher but BCLK lower, with slower RAM speed but 4.5ghz core clock, and slightly higher voltage. It seems a bit more stable but still crashes regularly.

Can anyone see any obvious problems with my settings by any chance? - https://imgur.com/a/uJIL6wH

My motherboard (ASUS Rampage Gene II) uses different terminology for certain settings which is making it a bit more difficult to follower others setup guides and the like.

My RAM is also Corsair Dominator Platinum, 1866mhz (although I'm running it around 1600mhz to try and make my overclock more stable, it fails to boot any higher). 

Thanks!


----------



## Owterspace

Id say use your upper multis first before you shoot for higher bclks. My x5690 will do 200bclk no problem, but it likes the 170s better for longer term use.. Its two days older than dirt though.. being an E.S. It should be similar to your quad, but you may need more vtt and ioh than you are used to feeding.


----------



## SYNCHRON1C

Owterspace said:


> Id say use your upper multis first before you shoot for higher bclks. My x5690 will do 200bclk no problem, but it likes the 170s better for longer term use.. Its two days older than dirt though.. being an E.S. It should be similar to your quad, but you may need more vtt and ioh than you are used to feeding.


Yeah it does somehow seem to be a bit more stable with higher multi compared to bclk, although I heard in the past that pushing the BCLK is superior for some reason?

It is a 6 core/12 thread CPU same as yours, just a lower "bin" (starts at 3.06ghz instead of 3.4ghz), the multi goes to 25x on my board/chip so I will try your advice of staying around 170ish...

Cheers!


----------



## Blameless

SYNCHRON1C said:


> I heard in the past that pushing the BCLK is superior for some reason?


It's not superior, but it often is necessary.

My board for example doesn't handle the turbo multipliers well and many LGA-1366 CPUs don't OC as far on even multipliers, so I'm forced to use a 21x multiplier on my X5670, which I run at 205MHz BCLK 24/7.

Not really a downside since these parts are limited to 10x memory multiplier and DDR3-2050 is coincidentally the peak stable clock of the weakest stick of my mismatched set of DDR3-1600.


----------



## identitycrisis

Blameless said:


> SYNCHRON1C said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard in the past that pushing the BCLK is superior for some reason?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not superior, but it often is necessary.
> 
> My board for example doesn't handle the turbo multipliers well and many LGA-1366 CPUs don't OC as far on even multipliers, so I'm forced to use a 21x multiplier on my X5670, which I run at 205MHz BCLK 24/7.
> 
> Not really a downside since these parts are limited to 10x memory multiplier and DDR3-2050 is coincidentally the peak stable clock of the weakest stick of my mismatched set of DDR3-1600.
Click to expand...

How much RAM are you running at 2000mhz? I have an x5670 at 4ghz with 24gb of ddr3 2000mhz running around 1600mhz. I'm still not 100% convinced I'm fully stable. I also wish I was running faster on the CPU. But I've been told and read that 2000 mhz is a challenge on these chips. Especially with 24gb. I'd be willing to drop to 12gb to make the CPU and RAM faster..

I'm getting tired of tweaking instead of gaming with what little time I have. I'm thinking an Intel 8/9 series is in my future.


----------



## Blameless

identitycrisis said:


> How much RAM are you running at 2000mhz? I have an x5670 at 4ghz with 24gb of ddr3 2000mhz running around 1600mhz. I'm still not 100% convinced I'm fully stable. I also wish I was running faster on the CPU. But I've been told and read that 2000 mhz is a challenge on these chips. Especially with 24gb. I'd be willing to drop to 12gb to make the CPU and RAM faster..
> 
> I'm getting tired of tweaking instead of gaming with what little time I have. I'm thinking an Intel 8/9 series is in my future.


I'm running 12GiB; three dual-sided 4GiB sticks in triple channel. It's two sticks of Samsung M379B5273DH0 from two separate kits of 'wonder RAM' (the dregs of an earlier hand binning process, so I think these are actually the worst two of fourteen sticks I originally bought) and stick of Ballistix DDR3L CL8 I got on sale semi-recently.

Frankly, it was a bit tricky getting them to work together at 450MT/s over spec with decent timings and a ~3.7GHz uncore clock. Every single timing, primary, secondary, and tertiary, that I have access to is manually set. Would probably have been faster/easier if I just set the timings differently for each channel, but I wanted them as symmetrical as possible. End result performs well and is quite stable though, so I'm happy with it.

24GiB would probably need a lower uncore clock, T2 command rate, and maybe a few other adjustments.


----------



## SYNCHRON1C

I've managed to get my x5675 seemingly stable at 4.2ghz, although the mouse cursor freezes up every now and then for half a second, and the RAM is only running at 1467mhz, well below it's stock 1866mhz rating. 

Just wondering if anyone has any ideas of how to push it further, QPI voltage to allow higher RAM speeds? Any ideas about the mouse freezing? (Seems to have occurred mainly when installing software or heavier hard drive usage).


----------



## Slayer3032

I just rewired my desk to hide every single wire and moved my case up on top of my desk to consume more of it and bring down the overall clutter. Bringing it closer to me revealed that two of the fans in my Corsair 450D are already failing after 2 years, so it sounds like it's time to go Noctua all throughout. I've however found out that my motherboard runs fans at random based on the header. The only controllable PWM header is the CPU fan header even though I have a second 4 pin header. The other 4, 3 pin headers run anywhere from 50%, 75%, or 100% and a couple don't even report the RPM.

It looks like the cheapest and most straightforward option would be to use a pwm fan hub to the cpu fan header. The fan curve for the cpu is a little weak though, at 30c it's at 900rpm and at max load p95 it's at 1300rpm. I assume my only option for a better fan curve is software control which Speedfan SEEMS it will do for the cpu fan but doesn't work properly for any of the other pwm headers. I'd like to avoid as many programs running in the background though, I already lose like 100cb in cinebench from all the trash that you have to run nowadays.

I have two 1500rpm NF-P14r's on my NH-D14 already. I'm thinking two 1200rpm NF-P14s's on the front of the 450D and a 1300rpm NF-P12 for the rear. I'm having a lot of issues finding information about controlling fans since all the newer motherboards have awesome built-in customizable fan curves in the bios, ect. which we don't have. I figured someone else here has dealt with the lack of fan control which these motherboards have.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

SYNCHRON1C said:


> I just received my x5674 recently to replace my i7 920 which I'd been using for around 8 years (OC to 3.6ghz), and got it booting on a 4.4ghz overclock, turbo mode disabled and hyperthreading on, but it is quite unstable, sometimes I can do light tasks for an hour or two, but gaming or Photoshop or anything CPU intensive causes it to freeze of BSOD. I am currently on a slightly different overclock using the multiplier higher but BCLK lower, with slower RAM speed but 4.5ghz core clock, and slightly higher voltage. It seems a bit more stable but still crashes regularly.
> 
> Can anyone see any obvious problems with my settings by any chance? - https://imgur.com/a/uJIL6wH
> 
> My motherboard (ASUS Rampage Gene II) uses different terminology for certain settings which is making it a bit more difficult to follower others setup guides and the like.
> 
> My RAM is also Corsair Dominator Platinum, 1866mhz (although I'm running it around 1600mhz to try and make my overclock more stable, it fails to boot any higher).
> 
> Thanks!


don't use even numbered multipliers.

voltages are excessive.....


----------



## SYNCHRON1C

Squall Leonhart said:


> don't use even numbered multipliers.
> 
> voltages are excessive.....


Yeah I did think the voltages were a bit high, but it was still unstable, I am thinking maybe it is my RAM settings causes programs to freeze?

It's much more stable now on 23x and at 4.2ghz instead of 4.4ghz, but it still freezes on intensive operations, although it is fine for web browsing and gaming it seems.

Maybe I need more RAM/QPI voltage? Could it be related to why my PC will not boot when setting RAM speeds anywhere above 1400-1600mhz (even though they are rated 1866mhz)?


These are the settings I am using currently - https://imgur.com/a/bqwPVgh

I don't suppose you'd be up for posting your settings at all? Since we are running at the same CPU speed.

Cheers!


----------



## croky

A couple of things comes to mind that might help you to increase stability: 
- If your BIOS has the ability to choose QPI speed, then run it in slow mode. 
- You can safely increase you QPI voltage to 1.34


----------



## Owterspace

Slow mode is for high bclk, no need for that yet. You should be good on the qpi up to 1.39 or so.. bump your ioh to 1.15 or so, maybe a little more.


----------



## SYNCHRON1C

Owterspace said:


> Slow mode is for high bclk, no need for that yet. You should be good on the qpi up to 1.39 or so.. bump your ioh to 1.15 or so, maybe a little more.


Yeah I'd rather not take the large performance hit of Slow mode. QPI up seems to have made it a bit more stable. It crashed once on a Photoshop automated batch run, then after rebooting managed to keep it going for 10minutes without a crash/freeze. My IOH was already at 1.25, that's not too high is it? I found with my old i7 920 raising the North bridge voltage helped with booting because of the RAM modules not getting enough power. 

Managed to get the RAM up to spec (about 1840mhz) by loosening the timings a bit. 

Going to keep it as these settings for as long as I can until it crashes again. If it is crashing due to high intensity tasks (Photoshop batches/tasks, music software playback (of 40+ audio tracks and virtual instruments), is it just a case of it needing a bit extra voltage, or can excess voltage on certain areas actually cause instability?

Also I have LLC on Auto, any benefit of Enabling or Disabling it perhaps?

Cheers!


----------



## SYNCHRON1C

Well so far so good, no crashes for the last few hours, although I haven't stressed it massively. 990 Cinebench score at 4.2ghz which seems pretty good (since I've seen many lower scores even at higher clocks like 4.4-4.5ghz). Thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

So I found the cause for my system freezes, vJoy Virtual Joystick. Something between it, Windows updates, and the latest Nvidia drivers causes the graphics driver to crash and freeze. I reinstalled it so I could assign joystick functions to my mouse, and within a few minutes my graphics driver crashed. I had reduced the timer that restarts the driver some time ago, which was causing a system freeze when the driver stopped responding previously.

Currently I'm not playing any games that need axis controls, and I was able to assign F13+ keys to mouse as a temporary work around for the virtual buttons.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

SYNCHRON1C said:


> Yeah I did think the voltages were a bit high, but it was still unstable, I am thinking maybe it is my RAM settings causes programs to freeze?
> 
> It's much more stable now on 23x and at 4.2ghz instead of 4.4ghz, but it still freezes on intensive operations, although it is fine for web browsing and gaming it seems.
> 
> Maybe I need more RAM/QPI voltage? Could it be related to why my PC will not boot when setting RAM speeds anywhere above 1400-1600mhz (even though they are rated 1866mhz)?
> 
> 
> These are the settings I am using currently - https://imgur.com/a/bqwPVgh
> 
> I don't suppose you'd be up for posting your settings at all? Since we are running at the same CPU speed.
> 
> Cheers!


My settings won't compare, the Gene II and the Extreme 3 don't respond to voltages the same way with the Gene II going above the specified voltages where the Extreme 3 sets just a touch lower or just a touch higher

ie
Gene vcore at 1.25 will do 1.27-1.28
Extreme vcore at 1.25 will do 1.25 to 1.257

my Gene II is running a x5670 at 3.8, with the cpu and qpi voltages at stock btw.
Both my chips must be good to run at what they do at such low voltages.

This is where my x5690 sits

CPU Core 1.257 V (1.25)
DIMM 1.501 V 
North Bridge Core 1.204 V
North Bridge +1.5 V 1.508 V
South Bridge Core 1.204 V
QPI 1.250 V (1.25)
CPU PLL 1.812 V

The gene with the x5670 at 3.8 (19x200)
CPU Core 1.210 V
DIMM 1.501 V
North Bridge Core 1.111 V
North Bridge +1.5 V 1.508 V
South Bridge Core 1.105 V
South Bridge +1.5 V 1.501 V (this isn't present on the Extreme 3)
QPI 1.224 V
CPU PLL 1.819 V

not running the IMC (and thus QPI) at high voltages really pays off on x58.



SYNCHRON1C said:


> Yeah I'd rather not take the large performance hit of Slow mode. QPI up seems to have made it a bit more stable. It crashed once on a Photoshop automated batch run, then after rebooting managed to keep it going for 10minutes without a crash/freeze. My IOH was already at 1.25, that's not too high is it? I found with my old i7 920 raising the North bridge voltage helped with booting because of the RAM modules not getting enough power.
> 
> Managed to get the RAM up to spec (about 1840mhz) by loosening the timings a bit.
> 
> Going to keep it as these settings for as long as I can until it crashes again. If it is crashing due to high intensity tasks (Photoshop batches/tasks, music software playback (of 40+ audio tracks and virtual instruments), is it just a case of it needing a bit extra voltage, or can excess voltage on certain areas actually cause instability?
> 
> Also I have LLC on Auto, any benefit of Enabling or Disabling it perhaps?
> 
> Cheers!



the IOH has nothing to do with ram, you generally only raise this if you have many high bandwidth pci-e devices in the system, but older chipsets can benefit from the extra juice to stave off losing devices under load.


----------



## SYNCHRON1C

Squall Leonhart said:


> My settings won't compare, the Gene II and the Extreme 3 don't respond to voltages the same way with the Gene II going above the specified voltages where the Extreme 3 sets just a touch lower or just a touch higher
> 
> ie
> Gene vcore at 1.25 will do 1.27-1.28
> Extreme vcore at 1.25 will do 1.25 to 1.257
> 
> my Gene II is running a x5670 at 3.8, with the cpu and qpi voltages at stock btw.
> Both my chips must be good to run at what they do at such low voltages.
> 
> This is where my x5690 sits
> 
> CPU Core 1.257 V (1.25)
> DIMM 1.501 V
> North Bridge Core 1.204 V
> North Bridge +1.5 V 1.508 V
> South Bridge Core 1.204 V
> QPI 1.250 V (1.25)
> CPU PLL 1.812 V
> 
> The gene with the x5670 at 3.8 (19x200)
> CPU Core 1.210 V
> DIMM 1.501 V
> North Bridge Core 1.111 V
> North Bridge +1.5 V 1.508 V
> South Bridge Core 1.105 V
> South Bridge +1.5 V 1.501 V (this isn't present on the Extreme 3)
> QPI 1.224 V
> CPU PLL 1.819 V
> 
> not running the IMC (and thus QPI) at high voltages really pays off on x58.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the IOH has nothing to do with ram, you generally only raise this if you have many high bandwidth pci-e devices in the system, but older chipsets can benefit from the extra juice to stave off losing devices under load.



Thanks a lot for sharing your settings for both motherboards, if this doesn't remain stable then I will try to set my settings in-between your Gene II and Extreme III ones.

Ah I see about the IOH/Northbridge, could be my Sapphire 290 Tri-X OC requiring more power, and I am also using a PCI USB card since I accidentally fried my USB ports by plugging in a slightly too powerful power adaptor into my USB hub (haven't seen whether they work now after having changed the CPU and CMOS battery but the PCI and Hub are serving me ok right now so don't want to tempt fate, as I hate some really bad DPC Latency being caused by USBPort.sys previously which this new CPU seems to have abated, perhaps overclock on my old i7 920 was really poorly balanced.

Thanks again!


----------



## croky

> Slow mode is for high bclk, no need for that yet.


or if qpi transfers are exceeding uncore by some margin... you do the math but I would test slow mode as well for the sake of it. First, "high" bclk is very relative depending on the mobo. Therefore, some mobos might hit the limit with lower bclk's. Second, what's the performance penalty when going from fast to slow mode ? Unless you have a SLI setup with something above a 9 series geforce, then I see no issue at all, no bottleneck. It still has plenty of bandwidth.



SYNCHRON1C said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing your settings for both motherboards, if this doesn't remain stable then I will try to set my settings in-between your Gene II and Extreme III ones.
> 
> Ah I see about the IOH/Northbridge, could be my Sapphire 290 Tri-X OC requiring more power, and I am also using a PCI USB card since I accidentally fried my USB ports by plugging in a slightly too powerful power adaptor into my USB hub (haven't seen whether they work now after having changed the CPU and CMOS battery but the PCI and Hub are serving me ok right now so don't want to tempt fate, as I hate some really bad DPC Latency being caused by USBPort.sys previously which this new CPU seems to have abated, perhaps overclock on my old i7 920 was really poorly balanced.
> 
> Thanks again!


You need to realize many X58 mobos have PCI-e slots either attached to the IOH or to the ICH. Usually, x1 v1.0 PCI-e slots are connected to the ICH and the others to the IOH, wich are x4, x8 or x16 v2.0 slots. With that said, your USB card might affect QPI or IOH stability if connected to something other than a x1 slot. And believe me, if that USB card is 3.0 or above, you would want it connected to something above a x1 v1.0 PCI-e slot. Bottom line, it would be nice to know how you have your setup configured in this regards. 

edit: just noticed you're referring to a PCI USB card and not a PCI-e USB card. Can you confirm it's either both ?

Cheers


----------



## Owterspace

By high bclk, I meant around 250, 200 is not high.


----------



## SYNCHRON1C

croky said:


> or if qpi transfers are exceeding uncore by some margin... you do the math but I would test slow mode as well for the sake of it. First, "high" bclk is very relative depending on the mobo. Therefore, some mobos might hit the limit with lower bclk's. Second, what's the performance penalty when going from fast to slow mode ? Unless you have a SLI setup with something above a 9 series geforce, then I see no issue at all, no bottleneck. It still has plenty of bandwidth.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to realize many X58 mobos have PCI-e slots either attached to the IOH or to the ICH. Usually, x1 v1.0 PCI-e slots are connected to the ICH and the others to the IOH, wich are x4, x8 or x16 v2.0 slots. With that said, your USB card might affect QPI or IOH stability if connected to something other than a x1 slot. And believe me, if that USB card is 3.0 or above, you would want it connected to something above a x1 v1.0 PCI-e slot. Bottom line, it would be nice to know how you have your setup configured in this regards.
> 
> edit: just noticed you're referring to a PCI USB card and not a PCI-e USB card. Can you confirm it's either both ?
> 
> Cheers


It's just a standard PCI USB 2.0 card, but my GPU uses a lot of power so that might explain why it was having trouble booting without raising the IOH/North bridge voltage.

My full setup is;

X5675 @ 4.2ghz - 6 cores/12 threads with Hyperthreading enabled, no Turbo Boost, no C-States, no SpeedStep etc. 23x multiplier, 3300mhz QPI speed, 1.368v (perhaps too high? Temps are good)
ASUS Rampage Gene II Motherboard
16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum RAM DDR3 1866mhz - running at approx. 1833mhz Triple Channel, NB Frequency approx. 3667mhz
Sapphire Radeon 290 Tri-X OC 4GB card at approx. 1050mhz clock speed (800mhz forced during non-3D applications via Clockblocker to stop crashing from automatic downclocking).
CSL (NEC Chip) USB 2.0 PCI Card 4 slots used + Amazon Basics powered 2.0 USB Hub, usually only 2 devices running on that, but always powered via mains adapter
4 x HDD's via SATA in AHCI mode


I'm pretty pleased with the performance, temperatures and stability at the moment, although 4.4/4.5ghz stable would be brilliant. 

One quick query, I know that many have considered this a problem with the x58 motherboards in general, and I have encountered it both on this Rampage gene II, and my older ASUS P6X58D-E, whereby 100% of times it fails to boot about 3-4 times in a row from cold boot before starting up. However if it is warmed up it always boots on first try, and coming back from sleep is always 100% from first try too.

Anyone know what that's all about? I don't really mind, since it just means waiting an extra 10 seconds or so while it repeatedly turns itself off and on again till I guess it's warm enough to boot.


Cheers guys, this thread has been massively helpful to me, without it I would probably still be on my i7 920 at 3.6ghz! Thinking about getting a dual Xeon Dell T7500 system now too for background automated tasks, rendering, and music production, although I'm also contemplating the EVGA SR-2 route for overclocking (12 core/ 24 threads at 4ghz would be insanely useful for me).


----------



## Slayer3032

I think the cycling on cold boots has to do with the overclock protection or probably testing settings before committing to a boot.

I'm pretty sure I heard that somewhere and I'd be inclined to think it's true since if I spam delete before my post screen comes up it will continue to power cycle until I stop pressing delete to get into bios. I have to instead try to hit like a 1 second window that is before the HDMI wakes up my secondary display with just the flash of a post screen which is past the point it will accept the input since nvidia apparently doesn't support displayport outputs outside of an OS even on a GTX 1080. Really really miss my ATI and AMD cards working just fine with that. 

I'll very very often trip my overclock protection just trying to get into the bios on this thing.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

I had my gene running with mixed timing ram, it would also cycle several times before booting, i could resolve that by turning the timings back up and finally i just got the last matched pair i needed to go with the other 4 sticks.

might be a different thing though

Your issue could be an issue with the psu's Power_Ok signalling where voltages aren't actually ok, i've seen this happen a few times recently on other forums


----------



## xxpenguinxx

My GENE in the server cycles every boot regardless of settings, and it will randomly restart if I don't set the CPU voltage manually. It's probably just a buggy board.


----------



## SYNCHRON1C

Hmm yeah, it has happened on two x58 boards that I've used in this PC, with different set ups of RAM (although Both Corsair Dominator, 1333mhz and Platinum 1866mhz), different CPU's etc... The only things that have remained the same between all builds of the PC have been the XFX 850W PSU, and AMD graphics cards (from HD 5xxx something, to HD 7850 or 70, to the current Sapphire 290 Tri-X OC). 

It's something that doesn't really bother me, but it is curious as to why it happens, many have said it's an intrinsic x58 chip issue, but obviously not everyone is affected by it, so perhaps it is a certain hardware combination that causes it to happen.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

could be a weird thing with the psu


----------



## audirs

Need some advice!

I have a w3520 in an REIII extreme running @ 4.2Ghz /w 1.25v daily, can get it to 4.4 pretty easily and can get the chip to boot @ 4.6 but havent played around much to get it stable. I dont recall the batch number anymore but it was a cherry picked batch and was considered legendary when I bought it many many years ago.

My dilemma, i can get a x5650 for about $40 CND which is pretty cheap however its getting pulled from a server and has 0 overclocking history. Its from batch 3836C077 which i think may not be an ideal batch.

Does anyone think its worth flipping to the x5650? Any idea what kind of clocks i would get out of it based on that batch number.

I would hate to retired my w3520 for a chip that cant even crack 4ghz.

TIA!


----------



## Slayer3032

I bought a "B-Stock" X5660, it happily did 191x23 and my X5675 does 200x23 at 1.385v. I bought both for $25 USD but the later was a more of a craigslist low ball to a few week old posting, cash in hand, buying asap. You shouldn't have any issues hitting 4ghz at least. Westmere IMC's are supposed to be weaker than Nehalem so if you need some crazy memory setup it might not be the best. My i7 930 was a total lemon and never even did 4ghz stable where as this thing straight doubled my Cinebench score compared to the overclocked i7 930 which was only 539cb.

https://i.imgur.com/PhzGEVm.png
https://i.imgur.com/j1vU0Pe.png

Dunno if it helps any but here's some Cinebench results, I know that I wouldn't ever willingly go back to Nehalem knowing that a X5675 is only $35-40 on Aliexpress and eBay. The Westmere quads are just a few dollars on ebay as well, some as low as $2-3!!. If you have a golden cpu and your numbers seem more attractive or better for your use case like power consumption, cooling, ect. I would think twice about it. Newer games will leverage every single core and thread though, while I've never personally benchmarked in games a change like this. I'm sure you could check 7700k to 8700k benchmarks to see how more threads might benefit you in your use cases since they're probably a better straight apples to apples than Westmere to Nehalem.

Otherwise, filling up all my dimms with cheap ecc junk ram and buying a cheap xeon on ebay over spending $500 on a Ryzen upgrade(at the time). Doing that probably would have probably net me lower scores in Cinebench for like 10x the cost. It was probably the most effective money I've ever spent on a computer. As long as you are content with all the limitations, quirks and extra effort needed for tuning and using X58 of course.


----------



## dirkdigles

Slayer3032 said:


> Otherwise, filling up all my dimms with cheap ecc junk ram


Hey - curious exactly what you're referring to with the "ecc junk ram" ? Like make/model, etc.

Thank you much!


----------



## audirs

Slayer3032 said:


> I bought a "B-Stock" X5660, it happily did 191x23 and my X5675 does 200x23 at 1.385v. I bought both for $25 USD but the later was a more of a craigslist low ball to a few week old posting, cash in hand, buying asap. You shouldn't have any issues hitting 4ghz at least. Westmere IMC's are supposed to be weaker than Nehalem so if you need some crazy memory setup it might not be the best. My i7 930 was a total lemon and never even did 4ghz stable where as this thing straight doubled my Cinebench score compared to the overclocked i7 930 which was only 539cb.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/PhzGEVm.png
> https://i.imgur.com/j1vU0Pe.png
> 
> Dunno if it helps any but here's some Cinebench results, I know that I wouldn't ever willingly go back to Nehalem knowing that a X5675 is only $35-40 on Aliexpress and eBay. The Westmere quads are just a few dollars on ebay as well, some as low as $2-3!!. If you have a golden cpu and your numbers seem more attractive or better for your use case like power consumption, cooling, ect. I would think twice about it. Newer games will leverage every single core and thread though, while I've never personally benchmarked in games a change like this. I'm sure you could check 7700k to 8700k benchmarks to see how more threads might benefit you in your use cases since they're probably a better straight apples to apples than Westmere to Nehalem.
> 
> Otherwise, filling up all my dimms with cheap ecc junk ram and buying a cheap xeon on ebay over spending $500 on a Ryzen upgrade(at the time). Doing that probably would have probably net me lower scores in Cinebench for like 10x the cost. It was probably the most effective money I've ever spent on a computer. As long as you are content with all the limitations, quirks and extra effort needed for tuning and using X58 of course.


Hey thanks so much for the reply, this was pretty much exactly the kind of feed back i was seeking. Not going to be doing a crazy memory setup so i wont be taxing the IMC.

ive got some things to consider, thanks again!


----------



## agentx007

Nehalem has big limitation on IMC : It must be clocked twice as high as effective memory clock.
Westmere doesn't have that limitation (2:3 multiplier is available).
PS. Westmere, is Nehalem in 32nm.


----------



## Slayer3032

dirkdigles said:


> Hey - curious exactly what you're referring to with the "ecc junk ram" ? Like make/model, etc.
> 
> Thank you much!


DDR3 ECC Unbuffered, I bought 3x2gb Samsung 1333mhz CL9 ECC Unbuffered and run it at 1600mhz and 8-8-8-20-1T for $18 shipped on ebay with the make an offer button. There's a total chance it could be DOA or not play nice with your motherboard but I've been very lucky that I've never came across issues with memory where it didn't work. I call it junk because people are throwing it away nowadays. I've seen people sell massive boxes of hundreds of them on ebay and prices as low as $5 a stick for $25 for a loose box of like upto 10 of them locally.

Here's an example which might work nicely with X58.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/6GB-Lot-of...r-ECC-Unbuffered-DIMM-Memory-RAM/123353126514

You just need to make sure you're not buying ECC Registered and not like DDR3L, usually the memory you want will be like PC3-10600E or PC3-10600U for 1333mhz ECC Unbuffered. You cannot use like a PC3-10600R. There's also the Mac Pro memory, which has a black PCB and is 1866mhz instead of 1333mhz. These are 4gb sticks also for $12 each. I don't have a personal confirmation on if these will work in X58 specifically but Mac Pro's are LGA1366 workstation platforms so you'll almost always find them in triple channel kits.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SK-Hynix-H...x8-PC3-14900E-Unbuffered-ECC-RAM/362414302199


----------



## Pnanasnoic

Treated myself to a W3680 a few months ago replacing a i7920 - it's great - running nice and cool @4GHz. When will I leave this platform? lol


----------



## GENXLR

Hi everyone, Sold my P6T and got a Rampage III Extreme, and my board acts really weird

So far running Win 10 overclocked, everything i stable until i use suspend. At random it won't come out of sleep, the fans just go to full, sometimes i get a BSOD for USBport.sys 0xFE and parameter 04.

Other times it does restore

Any ideas?


----------



## Squall Leonhart

GENXLR said:


> Hi everyone, Sold my P6T and got a Rampage III Extreme, and my board acts really weird
> 
> So far running Win 10 overclocked, everything i stable until i use suspend. At random it won't come out of sleep, the fans just go to full, sometimes i get a BSOD for USBport.sys 0xFE and parameter 04.
> 
> Other times it does restore
> 
> Any ideas?


You need to update the NEC firmware on the mobo for compatibility with XHCI drivers.
https://drivers.softpedia.com/get/M...USB-30-Controller-Firmware-Updater-3034.shtml


----------



## theister

Hey, someone owning an Intel DX58SO and can provide me a bios dump via flashrom? Need one to reflash a working bios to a broken board (the bios provided by intel is non standard capsulated **** that can not be flashed by a spi programmer easily)


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@*terianx* - can you send @*theister* a dump, or give me the OK to send him one of yours, thanks! Sorry guys, wrong board I was thinking of


----------



## Caffinator

So far I have two samsung NVME (960 EVO) in my ex58-ud3r. I cut my own 1x adapter. I get all the IOPS, but throughput is about 200MB/s. The other NVME is plugged into the 2nd X16 slot. 

so on that note, what PCIE NVME adapter card would have the best performance? Looking to have 2 or 4 of these 960 EVOs on the x16 slot


----------



## Grotlo

Hi everyone!


I just recently finished x58 system:

-Mobo: Asus Sabertooth x58

-CPU: Xeon X5675

-CPU cooler: Hyper 212 Evo + Noctua NF-F12 IndustrialPPC-3000, Noctua NF-F12 1600rpm (both at ~1500rpm)

-Ram: Ballistix 4GB (3x4GB) Sport Series 240-Pin DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800, 1600Mhz CAS latency of 9-9-9-24

-GPU: GTX 1080 (Open-Air cooler)

-SSD: Crucial MX300

-Power Supply: Evga Supernova G2 850w 80 Gold 


I did some overclocking and provided some screen shots below. 
My question is if this would be a viable overclock for 24/7 use such as gaming, web browsing, video watching etc.
I am completely new to the platform and inexperienced on the strain this system might or might not take in terms of temps and voltages. 

If any of you senior X58 overclockers could please advise me on possible problems with my current system and overclocks in place.


Thanks,

Grotlo


----------



## Slayer3032

You still have some wiggle room on the QPI/VTT to raise the uncore, uncore will bump up your cinebench scores a decent bit. It's pretty well accepted that if you put it above 1.35v that you will degrade the IMC, I've generally shot for 1.315v but I usually find that whatever I find to be stable at first will end up being a little unstable in the long term and require that extra notch of voltage.

You might not need that full 1.4v for 4.5ghz either. I can't believe that 212 will handle 1.4v like that, my NH-D14 would be doing about the same at 1.4v. 200x23 might also work for you, works well for me at like 1.385v vcore it seems to do pretty well for many X5675's. You might start running into some thermal instability if you push it much further though, I generally try to keep anything Intel under 88-90c as a personal preference.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Caffinator said:


> So far I have two samsung NVME (960 EVO) in my ex58-ud3r. I cut my own 1x adapter. I get all the IOPS, but throughput is about 200MB/s. The other NVME is plugged into the 2nd X16 slot.
> 
> so on that note, what PCIE NVME adapter card would have the best performance? Looking to have 2 or 4 of these 960 EVOs on the x16 slot


You would need a nvme adapter with it's own controller. ASUS, Asrock, and Dell have adapters, but they only work on specific x299/x399 motherboards. 

Aplicata has two quad port adapters, but again one requires a recent board. The 8x version might work, but good luck finding one available that's also affordable. 

https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/aplicata-m.2-nvme-ssd-adapter,5201.html


----------



## Grotlo

Slayer3032 said:


> You still have some wiggle room on the QPI/VTT to raise the uncore, uncore will bump up your cinebench scores a decent bit. It's pretty well accepted that if you put it above 1.35v that you will degrade the IMC, I've generally shot for 1.315v but I usually find that whatever I find to be stable at first will end up being a little unstable in the long term and require that extra notch of voltage.
> 
> You might not need that full 1.4v for 4.5ghz either. I can't believe that 212 will handle 1.4v like that, my NH-D14 would be doing about the same at 1.4v. 200x23 might also work for you, works well for me at like 1.385v vcore it seems to do pretty well for many X5675's. You might start running into some thermal instability if you push it much further though, I generally try to keep anything Intel under 88-90c as a personal preference.



Slayer3032,


Thanks for your response. So do you think I should set voltage to like 1.3 and just get max frequency that I can pull out of that voltage for 24/7 use?

Is it ok to use OC of 1.6v and 1800mhz on 1600mhz 1.5v sotck memory. This memory does not have X.M.P profiles so 1600mhz 1.5v is the default spec.

Also, would you know what's North/South bridge temp out of that HwInfo64 reading?

Auxiliary = ?
Motherboard =?

Lastly, are there any true gains of clocking Uncore higher in gaming scenarios?


Kind Regards,

Grotlo


----------



## agentx007

@Grotlo Way too high timings for what are you doing with your memory. 
1600 CL9 at 1,5V should be perfectly capable of going to 1800MHz on stock timigns and voltage (if not, try incresing tRFC by 1/5th vs. what XMP/SPD profile sets/shows).

In theory : North bridge = X58, South bridge = ICH10R.

UnCore = L3 and IMC.
UnCore 3,5 - 3,7GHz should be doable at <1,35V.


----------



## xenkw0n

Either the search function for this thread had trouble combing through the 14,000 posts here or no one has actually ever mentioned Bifurcation in the X58 thread before?

I'm going to take it that this is not possible on X58? Would be pretty cool to be able to use Bifurcation on a board like the P6T7 WS Supercomputer for 8 or 12 or 16+ M2.NVMe Drives...

Anyone got some cool ideas? Assuming I would need a modified BIOS or something but I have heard conflicting statements mentioning X58 might actually support it.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

In regard to my last post, it might be possible to use multiple NVMe drives on the same slot with a passive adapter.



https://www.overclock.net/forum/355-ssd/1599519-boot-pci-e-ssd-sabertooth-x58-7.html#post27640452


----------



## SamuelL421

xenkw0n said:


> Either the search function for this thread had trouble combing through the 14,000 posts here or no one has actually ever mentioned Bifurcation in the X58 thread before?
> 
> I'm going to take it that this is not possible on X58? Would be pretty cool to be able to use Bifurcation on a board like the P6T7 WS Supercomputer for 8 or 12 or 16+ M2.NVMe Drives...
> 
> Anyone got some cool ideas? Assuming I would need a modified BIOS or something but I have heard conflicting statements mentioning X58 might actually support it.


As far as I know, birfurcation would require BIOS support and motherboard/chipset support. If it ever existed for X58, it probably would have been only workstation / server boards. Unfortunately, if there was a supported riser card or otherwise, it probably would have been documented somewhere for the P6T7 WS - so I highly doubt it. I have a Z400 and I don't believe anything like this exists in the HP Z400/Z800 workstation/server models either.

If you could find a riser which had a PLX setup for sharing lanes, some kind of standard mounting system (not proprietary to a specific server) and which actually worked with your motherboard, then maybe


----------



## Retrorockit

I'm not real sure what bifurcation is. But LGA1366 was used on dual CPU workstations like the Dell T5500, and T7500 and probably HP equivalents. Support would be more likely there with the 5000/5200 chipset. Maybe something could be ported from those?


----------



## croky

Retrorockit said:


> I'm not real sure what bifurcation is. But LGA1366 was used on dual CPU workstations like the Dell T5500, and T7500 and probably HP equivalents. Support would be more likely there with the 5000/5200 chipset. Maybe something could be ported from those?


More likely with intel's 5520/5500 chipset: https://www.intel.com/content/dam/w...atasheets/5520-5500-chipset-ioh-datasheet.pdf

Page 48 and 91, among others. Just search for "bifurcation".

p.s.:



> The IOH supports two full-width Intel QuickPath Interconnect ports. Bifurcation of one
> full-width ports into two half-width ports is not supported


hmmmm .... (page 68) . Probably just a dual socket limitation ? But otherwise, this chipset seems to support bifurcation.

Not sure about x58 though. I'd say it's possible but it would probably need some kind of BIOS support (?).


----------



## Blameless

croky said:


> More likely with intel's 5520/5500 chipset: https://www.intel.com/content/dam/w...atasheets/5520-5500-chipset-ioh-datasheet.pdf
> 
> Page 48 and 91, among others. Just search for "bifurcation".
> 
> p.s.:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm .... (page 68) . Probably just a dual socket limitation ? But otherwise, this chipset seems to support bifurcation.
> 
> Not sure about x58 though. I'd say it's possible but it would probably need some kind of BIOS support (?).


QPI bifurcation has nothing to do with PCI-E bifurcation.


----------



## croky

Blameless said:


> QPI bifurcation has nothing to do with PCI-E bifurcation.


Thanks for the clarification. That's probably why I thought it was kind of strange. It was late, so lack of clear thinking did not help ... 

Anyway, pages 48 and 91 then.


----------



## Retrorockit

The NVMe format didn't exist until 2013. The W3690 Xeon was released in 2011. So the X58 chipset design is much older than that. It may, or may not be possible to add that functionality. I would guess if it doesn't exist for the Enterprise level computers from that era that it's probably not going to happen.


----------



## croky

Retrorockit said:


> The NVMe format didn't exist until 2013. The W3690 Xeon was released in 2011. So the X58 chipset design is much older than that. It may, or may not be possible to add that functionality. I would guess if it doesn't exist for the Enterprise level computers from that era that it's probably not going to happen.


There's some evidence it actually works. But who knows ?

https://www.overclock.net/forum/355-ssd/1599519-boot-pci-e-ssd-sabertooth-x58-12.html


----------



## Bad Bimr

Well guys after almost 9 years I'm finally going to upgrade the X58. My first time ever building with an AMD CPU system and Nvidia GPU.

New Build:
AMD Threardripper 1950X
Asus X399 ROG Strix MB
Enermax AIO CPU Water Cooler
GSkill 64 GB DDR4 CL16 3466
Samsung 970Pro 1TB NVMe
(2) 4TB HDD Raid 1
Corsair RMX1000 Power Supply
Nvdia 980 Ti (wanted a 1080ti but I only paid $100 for it brand new, could not pass it up)
Win 10 Pro (not really happy about that but figured I have to upgrade sooner or later)

Not sure if I'm going to sell or give the Asus P6X58D Premium with the x5675 to my kids. It is still running strong (actually typing on it now till I get the new one 100% set-up) but I think it was time for a change. 9 years with the same system is unheard of, X58 is a legend!

BB


----------



## xenkw0n

croky said:


> There's some evidence it actually works. But who knows ?
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/355-ssd/1599519-boot-pci-e-ssd-sabertooth-x58-12.html


Yea, took this from the Intel Chipset Datasheet. I wouldn't actually be that interested in it unless they started making higher capacity NVMe drives... I'm thinking 3+ years from now. With all the lanes the P6T7 WS provides it would be a pretty neat concept if it just worked natively from a passive controller card... Not in the BIOS so that's probably my only hope.


----------



## Retrorockit

I would expect the NVMe card to do any translation needed to run. But if the BIOS isn't programmed to boot from a PCIe device then it probably won't happen.
The 5500/5520 chipset workstations were offered with SAS cards, and had native SAS support on the MB. I think the chances of being bootable would be better there. They were offered with more drives, in more places than X58. ASFAIK they only support Dual QPI CPUs so the unlocked Xeons are not available.
If overclocking isn't required you might look at some of those machines. Dell T5500 would be a good place to start. HP followed ATX layout a little better though. Memory capacity also goes way up with UDIMMs if that matters. The LGA1366 T7500 may have had more high end options than the T5500.


----------



## Bad Bimr

croky said:


> There's some evidence it actually works. But who knows ?
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/355-ssd/1599519-boot-pci-e-ssd-sabertooth-x58-12.html


Not sure you guys seen this. Seems to work. With the price of NVMe coming down, maybe I'll give it a try.

https://audiocricket.com/2016/12/31/booting-samsung-sm961-on-asus-p6t-se-mainboard/


----------



## loopback

*Hello world ~ x5675*

Hello world ~

I think i jump the gun on x5675 = x5675 needs to arrive later this week 

my rig is GA-X58A-UD5 rev2 + i7-920 oc 3.8 

i get disinformation on the GA-X58A-UD5 rev2 can it ran the x5675 ?


----------



## xenkw0n

Retrorockit said:


> I would expect the NVMe card to do any translation needed to run. But if the BIOS isn't programmed to boot from a PCIe device then it probably won't happen.
> The 5500/5520 chipset workstations were offered with SAS cards, and had native SAS support on the MB. I think the chances of being bootable would be better there. They were offered with more drives, in more places than X58. ASFAIK they only support Dual QPI CPUs so the unlocked Xeons are not available.
> If overclocking isn't required you might look at some of those machines. Dell T5500 would be a good place to start. HP followed ATX layout a little better though. Memory capacity also goes way up with UDIMMs if that matters. The LGA1366 T7500 may have had more high end options than the T5500.


That's what I'm thinking as well. That's partly why I'm curious to just give it a try but the cost of what it would even be for wouldn't be worth it to me right now... Unless we get some high-capacity cheaper M.2 NVMe SSD's in the near future.

I'm not actually trying to boot from any of them if I got it to work with 4 cards in one PCIe x16 slot. I already have a 512gb 950 Pro with a Hyper M.2 Mini x4 PCIe adapter running as my boot drive. The idea I have is more related to large storage, stacking multiple 5-10tb M.2's in a x16 card and using 3-4 of the fully populated x16 adapter cards with the P6T7 WS and get some legitimate usage out of those hot NF200 chips. So manyyy laneeess!! Also plan on adding some sata adapter cards for more ports to grow the HDD collection. My modding senses are tingling.


----------



## croky

loopback said:


> Hello world ~
> 
> I think i jump the gun on x5675 = x5675 needs to arrive later this week
> 
> my rig is GA-X58A-UD5 rev2 + i7-920 oc 3.8
> 
> i get disinformation on the x5675 comparability.



???


----------



## Retrorockit

There are SAS SSD drives. SCSI is full duplex read write and there are plenty of PCIe 16x SAS RAID cards out there. I wonder how that compares to NVMe? Some are 12gb/sec.


----------



## SamuelL421

Bad Bimr said:


> Well guys after almost 9 years I'm finally going to upgrade the X58. My first time ever building with an AMD CPU system and Nvidia GPU.
> 
> New Build:
> AMD Threardripper 1950X
> Asus X399 ROG Strix MB
> Enermax AIO CPU Water Cooler
> GSkill 64 GB DDR4 CL16 3466
> Samsung 970Pro 1TB NVMe
> (2) 4TB HDD Raid 1
> Corsair RMX1000 Power Supply
> Nvdia 980 Ti (wanted a 1080ti but I only paid $100 for it brand new, could not pass it up)
> Win 10 Pro (not really happy about that but figured I have to upgrade sooner or later)
> 
> Not sure if I'm going to sell or give the Asus P6X58D Premium with the x5675 to my kids. It is still running strong (actually typing on it now till I get the new one 100% set-up) but I think it was time for a change. 9 years with the same system is unheard of, X58 is a legend!
> 
> BB



Similar situation here, I just bought everything for a 2950x build. It's not as impressive as the Asus Strix board but I went with the Gigabyte X399 Designare. Felt like the right move since my Gigabyte EX-58 UD5 is coming up on its 10th birthday!? 

You should keep the X58 system, probably has many years of useful life ahead of it :thumb:


----------



## shaolin95

SamuelL421 said:


> Similar situation here, I just bought everything for a 2950x build. It's not as impressive as the Asus Strix board but I went with the Gigabyte X399 Designare. Felt like the right move since my Gigabyte EX-58 UD5 is coming up on its 10th birthday!?
> 
> You should keep the X58 system, probably has many years of useful life ahead of it :thumb:


I was about to build a 2950x as well but for my needs I ended up deciding that a 2700x was a better choice. But now I am waiting for the 9900k before making a decision. How is that 2950x compared to the X58 system?


----------



## Slayer3032

loopback said:


> Hello world ~
> 
> I think i jump the gun on x5675 = x5675 needs to arrive later this week
> 
> my rig is GA-X58A-UD5 rev2 + i7-920 oc 3.8
> 
> i get disinformation on the GA-X58A-UD5 rev2 can it ran the x5675 ?


Yep, just update your bios. The FD Bios has the same microcodes as the "beta bios", just flash that as the oversized beta bios is a overall nightmare and not worth running in my experience.

I can't recall if the was the 0F or 13 microcode which is broken but if you experience a failure to post after changing the uncore multiplier, you'll need a more upto date microcode than Gigabyte offers. Which for the Rev.1 UD5 is the case.

I'm pretty sure the Rev.2 UD5 supports Westmere cpus out of the box though, the early microcodes are pretty awful but it should at least boot at stock settings after clearing cmos.


----------



## Bad Bimr

SamuelL421 said:


> Similar situation here, I just bought everything for a 2950x build. It's not as impressive as the Asus Strix board but I went with the Gigabyte X399 Designare. Felt like the right move since my Gigabyte EX-58 UD5 is coming up on its 10th birthday!?
> 
> You should keep the X58 system, probably has many years of useful life ahead of it :thumb:


I went with the Strix as I got a hell of a deal on it (under $200 brand new.) Other than the anal raping I took on the memory, I got a great deal of the rest of the components.


----------



## loopback

Slayer3032 said:


> Yep, just update your bios. The FD Bios has the same microcodes as the "beta bios", just flash that as the oversized beta bios is a overall nightmare and not worth running in my experience.
> 
> I can't recall if the was the 0F or 13 microcode which is broken but if you experience a failure to post after changing the uncore multiplier, you'll need a more upto date microcode than Gigabyte offers. Which for the Rev.1 UD5 is the case.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Rev.2 UD5 supports Westmere cpus out of the box though, the early microcodes are pretty awful but it should at least boot at stock settings after clearing cmos.


hi Slayer

first thank you i am currently running bios fb hoping i wont need to flush the bios and mass with it .

i will put an update post if ill get boots error as the chip will arrives .


----------



## Slayer3032

loopback said:


> hi Slayer
> 
> first thank you i am currently running bios fb hoping i wont need to flush the bios and mass with it .
> 
> i will put an update post if ill get boots error as the chip will arrives .


FB has microcode for the hexcores but it's 0F which I'm pretty sure is the one that has issues. It should run at stock settings though just fine.

I would really recommend updating your bios, just clear cmos and load optimized defaults and you'll be fine. There's a few things you'll want to touch like enabling AHCI, ect. if you haven't yet. You'll want to clear cmos when you swap the CPU and if you were wanting to overclock you're going to be messing with it anyways.


----------



## loopback

Slayer3032 said:


> FB has microcode for the hexcores but it's 0F which I'm pretty sure is the one that has issues. It should run at stock settings though just fine.
> 
> I would really recommend updating your bios, just clear cmos and load optimized defaults and you'll be fine. There's a few things you'll want to touch like enabling AHCI, ect. if you haven't yet. You'll want to clear cmos when you swap the CPU and if you were wanting to overclock you're going to be messing with it anyways.



i will do as you say Slayer ,So clear the cmos Load optimized defaults swap the i7-920 to the x5675 as stock
Processor Base Frequency
3.06 GHz
Max Turbo Frequency
3.46 GHz

i want to do bios update to get better overclock speed out of it . ill need the {fd-ver }
from: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-X58A-UD5-rev-20#support-dl-bios 

i will let you know as soon ill get the part thanks again for your insights much appreciated !


----------



## Slayer3032

You should be clearing the cmos after putting the new CPU in, clearing it before swapping the CPU probably isn't going to work. At least it hasn't in my experience.


----------



## SamuelL421

shaolin95 said:


> I was about to build a 2950x as well but for my needs I ended up deciding that a 2700x was a better choice. But now I am waiting for the 9900k before making a decision. How is that 2950x compared to the X58 system?


I wish I knew! I'm plan on doing some benchmark comparisons between the two once everything is up and running. Sadly, the parts are still boxed and sitting in a stack. I told myself that I was going to build everything exactly the way I wanted, no compromises, (considering how long it has been) and decided to go with a watercooled build. I now find myself still waiting on two radiators, a back-ordered gpu waterblock, and various fittings. It's torture looking at the parts, but I've waited a decade so what's another week?



Bad Bimr said:


> I went with the Strix as I got a hell of a deal on it (under $200 brand new.) Other than the anal raping I took on the memory, I got a great deal of the rest of the components.


No kidding about the memory. I bought a very similar kit to yours - 64gb Crucial 3466, all I could think is how I spent something like $250 on 24gb of DDR3 years ago and thought that was a fortune to be spending on RAM.


----------



## SYNCHRON1C

loopback said:


> i will do as you say Slayer ,So clear the cmos Load optimized defaults swap the i7-920 to the x5675 as stock
> Processor Base Frequency
> 3.06 GHz
> Max Turbo Frequency
> 3.46 GHz
> 
> i want to do bios update to get better overclock speed out of it . ill need the {fd-ver }
> from: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-X58A-UD5-rev-20#support-dl-bios
> 
> i will let you know as soon ill get the part thanks again for your insights much appreciated !


You won't regret getting the x5675! I replaced my i7 920 (@3.6ghz) a few months ago with the x5675 (@4.2ghz, hyperthreading on etc..) and it is a massive jump in performance, and even runs cooler at a higher clock with more cores by a large margin.


----------



## Scrimstar

Hello, I may have messed up by resetting cmos
I used @BIOS tool to update my mobo from FA revision to FH revision, But I got constant detecting RAM errors, causing 4 reboots before loading into windows. I decided to hard reset cmos, by turning off power and pressing clr cmos button for a minute, then turn on and reset cmos again. 
It booted before I reset cmos, and windows was working. Tried doing 1 RAM and 2 RAM with different RAM models, but still the same motherboard lights. I am not sure what the lights mean. I then left motherboard battery out for a little bit, still did not work. I reinstalled the i7 930, same exact issue :'(

Any suggestions to remedy? No post screen, no keyboard lighting up. 

Gigabyte UD3R Rev 2.0
X5650

https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/GA-X58A-UD3R-rev-20#support-dl-bios


----------



## Slayer3032

I went through the massive amount of effort to install Windows 7, which was because my goal was to do it on a portable drive since I use 10. It turned into a 6 hour nightmare of nothing working and drive abuse and just wiping a spare drive instead. The Beta versions for my UD5 Rev.1 board was crazy unstable after all of the effort.

I inserted the latest non-spectre microcodes into my latest non-beta bios and that seems to be the most stable setup for me. You can also just use QFlash and it's super easy and straight forward, I'm not sure that you can downgrade via QFlash so you may once again need Windows 7 for the absolutely trash @Bios utility.

I would also greatly advise you to update your backup bios to whichever bios functions the best, I don't imagine the UD3R shipped out of the box with hexcore microcode so if @Bios bricks your motherboard which it did 4-5 times for me. You're going to probably need an i7 to boot it back up and update the bios again since it will wipe the updated bios. I can't remember the key command to do this, you should be able to look it up on google but if you're really desperate and can't find it I know I've posted here telling people to update their Gigabyte backup bios.

Oh, sorry @Scrimstar just rereading your post I just now realized that your system isn't booting. You will need to reinstall the i7 and then force the backup bios to restore itself over the main bios. Sometimes this can happen if you just let it sit there and the board will eventually figure out it's not posting. Sometimes holding power and reset will do it. It usually took 5-10 minutes to recover my bios after @Bios bricked my system. There's like absolutely no documentation on this and it's basically just trial and error sorting through all of the documented methods of which don't work. Maybe try this one.

https://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=9462.0


----------



## Scrimstar

Ok, I got the i7 930 in, but only boots with 1 RAM stick, and I was constantly turning off and on resetting CMOS. Actually, my BIOS remained on FH, instead of reverting back to FA. It gave me the old "prev settings did not work" msg or sometihng like that.Booted yesterday with same BIOS, 6 RAM slots and X5650. I still have my i7 930, until I can get the RAM working.


----------



## Slayer3032

If the beta bios is unstable, like it was for me I would suggest to revert.

Checking your bios revisions, none of them contain the 0F microcode. You should be fine to run a X5650 with what Gigabyte's site would suggest to be the earliest bios verson, FF. You say that you have or have had FA? FA-FE are not on Gigabyte's website, so I would highly suggest to try FF and if you find it to be stable for a little while flash over the FA backup bios since Gigabyte doesn't deem it good enough to put on their site.

If you would like, I can attempt to patch the FF bios with the latest microcodes pre-spectre. I'm not able to modify the beta bios versions, as they bricked whenever I attempted to via @Bios. The normal 1mb bios versions that can be flashed very easily via QFlash and I have had no issues using my modified bios with QFlash. I generally wouldn't offer since I don't like the idea of giving out files which could potentially brick someone else's motherboard but in the instance that this happens you should just be able to restore the backup bios.

I'm curious why you are updating your bios though, was there something in specific you were trying to do?


----------



## Scrimstar

Had this happen 4x in a row every time, it has been a problem for me with UD3R FH Bios, I reset it to FA before (FA bios made me think this was 1.7 revision)





I gave up, I'll just assume one of the RAM slots sucked, lots of ppl had problems where RAM wasn't recognized, but CPUz etc would know you had 12 or 24GB not 8/16

I got it to boot and upgrade windows version with 1 stick, but 1 stick would not work again after I failed trying 6 sticks


----------



## theister

Something you can try is to use different settings for each ram channel (that is the expert setting within the ram setting options of a gigabyte x58). 
Loosening the cl timings, TRC and maybe Commandrate comes to play. I had the same problem with a quad kit of avexirs for one of my x58a-oc. All dimms are part of one kit with all the the same timings etc but 2 sticks needed different trc settings. in my case it was the 3rd channel too.
maybe use higher ram voltage too


----------



## Slayer3032

So looking at your pictures, provided gigabyte's website is correct. You have a GA-X58A-UD3R Rev.2

I had issues with the middle right slot before, inserting ram into it would cause my board to fail to post for years. At some point after removing and replacing the cpu and removing and replacing the motherboard, it works fine again. I've heard of issues with these boards where dimms will stop working based on heatsink pressure, or just how everything is just under a little pressure or something. Now I have every slot filled and have ran an assortment of horribly mismatched ram over the years depending on what computers I wasn't using and how much extra I needed to put into this system.


----------



## loopback

*Slayer3032 true to his name*



Slayer3032 said:


> You should be clearing the cmos after putting the new CPU in, clearing it before swapping the CPU probably isn't going to work. At least it hasn't in my experience.


https://imgur.com/HO6AaWS 

Ok , first thing first

thank you very much slayer , its took me 1 hr after a bit of troubleshooting

the most scary part was the bios update nerve racking , the longest 1 min in my life so far ... 

i wish for you overclock 5.5 on air and good health  

ty ty ty !


----------



## loopback

Slayer3032 said:


> You should be clearing the cmos after putting the new CPU in, clearing it before swapping the CPU probably isn't going to work. At least it hasn't in my experience.



Ok , first thing first

thank you very much slayer , its took me 1 hr after a bit of troubleshooting

the most scary part was the bios update nerve racking , the longest 1 min in my life so far ... 

i wish for you overclock 5.5 on air and good health  

ty ty ty !


----------



## SamuelL421

Still waiting on a water block for my threadripper build, so in the meantime I took my 2080Ti and plugged it into my X58 expecting some severe bottlenecks - instead found that I got a 35% bump - roughly in line with scaling on much newer platforms. 

Info and disclaimer: I dropped my overall CPU OC earlier this year to (hopefully) preserve this system/motherboard for a few more years of use, currently running just under 4.4ghz. Earlier this week I ran a bench on Time Spy with a 1080Ti at what I would consider a "reasonable" OC (under 100% fan and only 115% power limit) and scored a 8190. Going the same route with the 2080Ti (again with an OC that is capable of day-to-day use) hit 11065 in Time Spy - https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/29212070?

X58, greatest platform ever.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

If anyone need Gigabyte beta or regular BIOS modified let me know, I can do. Beta/Final same in this regard, either should be same size and should not be a problem to edit either final/beta, not sure what caused the problems for you slayer3023? 
@*BIOS* should not be used for either final or beta unless you have a flash programmer in hand and are ready to recover from a bad flash.  :thumb:


----------



## cdoublejj

so my 775 system started shooting error with any oc at all and was/is too slow to run stock and all i had laying about was an old super micro dual socket 13366 board. however with 2x 6 core xeon CPUs it has a totally of 24 threads, thinking it may be better to disable HT? mostly light/medium gaming to light and medium virtualization. wonder if it disabling would help with temps and power draw.


----------



## Retrorockit

The X5687 4 core 8T is 3.6GHz 3.89 Turbo. There's a Dell Workstation Owners Club at TPU. But HP and others are welcome also.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dell-workstation-owners-club.243124/#post-3830958

I just won an auction on an Alienware Auroroa R1 X58 MB. It's Micro ATX. But supposed to be unlocked to some extent,and supports 2 GPUs. Dell# H869M
It has heatpipe coolers on the chipset. So it's trying to look serious.


----------



## wailam

I've just got my new L5640 to change with my old L5520. Everything good except I can't bump it to 3GHz. Old L5520 easily does it at 3GHz although that's the max I can get before it went blue screen. Ram set to 1333Mhz, the rest on auto.

1st Trial - Multiplier x 19 BCLK to 170 voltage 1.3v 3Ghz didn't work. No display nor beep sound.
2nd Trial - Multiplier x19 and bump to 2.8Ghz at 1.30v BCLK 160 (something). Try Prime95 and it went down to x17 which is 2.5Ghz. I did read that it was suppose to be x17 instead of x19 but I set x19 anyway to see if it can OC.

Anyone have similar setup as mine which I can reference to OC. I'll upload picture rest of the settings after I get home.


----------



## Retrorockit

I got my Alienware Aurora R1. It has an MSI# MS7591 on it. The closest match at MSI was the MS7953, aka X58M.
Userbenchmark shows The AW having a couple better overclocks than the X58M. It does have better VRM and chipset cooling.
AW X5670
http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/7088426
AW W3690
http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/7274807
It's very common for a throttlestop OC to not show the true speed. The 84% CPU score is typical of a 4.3-4.4GHz OC.
Fastest X58M was X5680 @ 4.1GHz.
http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/10854883
I've been reading the manuals on RAM population for these. But they were all written for i7 CPUs. It seems to have a fully unlocked BIOS.
They say 24GB max @1333, 12GB max. in 3 slots @1600XMP.
Any idea what will actually run in this with a Xeon? Can I double the capacity by running 3x8GB modules? Is there any point in buying DDR3 1866.
Crucial has some 4GB DDR3 1600 8-8-8-24 that looks pretty good for 12GB.
The CPUs I have for this are W3580 unlocked (to jump start older BIOS machines),X5687 4C/8T 3.6GHz, and W3690 3.46 unlocked 6core.


----------



## croky

Retrorockit said:


> The closest match at MSI was the MS7953, aka X58M.


Wouldn't the MSI Pro-E (MS7522) be a closest match ?

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X58_ProE


----------



## Retrorockit

No. It's much smaller MicroATX only 4 expansion slots, 2-x16 and 2-x1.
X58M
https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/X58M.html
Aurora R1
https://www.ebay.com/itm/DELL-ALIEN...868139?hash=item3fac40cf2b:g:dDAAAOSwrqBbpF4H


----------



## croky

Retrorockit said:


> No. It's much smaller MicroATX only 4 expansion slots, 2-x16 and 2-x1.
> X58M
> https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/X58M.html
> Aurora R1
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/DELL-ALIEN...868139?hash=item3fac40cf2b:g:dDAAAOSwrqBbpF4H


You're absolutely right.


----------



## Daveros

Nostalgia for my X58 builds of yesteryear kicked in and I accidentally just bought a Rampage III Gene. Probably a good price, but certainly more than you would expect a nearly decade old bit of kit to cost. Still, I know I’ll get my money’s worth of fun from it. 

What’s the general consensus these days on best bang-for-buck CPU in X58? X5670? I’m rreeallly hoping to hit 4.4GHz, but I know you can’t guarantee these things. 

I don’t really understand RAM that well either, tbh; if I just purchase six sticks of matching 4GB am I sweet?


----------



## Slayer3032

X5675 should reach 4.4ghz, although the VRM on the Gene isn't as powerful as some of the higher end full ATX motherboards.

You can use ECC Unbuffered if you want cheap ram. The 1866mhz black PCB 4GB sticks of Mac Pro PC3-14900E are $50 for 3x4GB.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Micron-12G...MT9JSF51272AZ-Memory-Ram-Mac-Pro/123245196470

I got 3x2gb of 1333mhz Samsung for $18 on ebay, sometimes you can find the lower end stuff dirt cheap. Just make sure that you're buying single rank ECC Unbuffered, not like dual rank ECC Registered. E or U will denote ECC Unbuffered.


----------



## Retrorockit

I was looking at mATX cases for my Aurora mATX MB and it looks like the 6 RAM slots will hit the DVD drive on just about all of them. I guess I'll stick it in a Bitfenix Outlaw midtower I have.
The MB is on the left like BTX/Workstations so I won't keep trying to open the wrong side of the case. The extra expansion slots in the case end up at the top. I'll probably use a Corsair H100i V2 cooler I have sitting around blowing out the top. The Aurora R1 was water cooled to start with.
The Service manual is kind of funny. It lists support for i7 CPUs but then says it supports DDR3 1066, and 1333 (which would require a XEON). Then goes on to say it supports XMP 1600. So they anticipated some overclocking.
What would be the difference between running regular DDR3 1600 and XMP 1600?
I'm looking at Crucial Ballistics Tactical DDR3 1600 or 1866 4GB x3. Crucial lists the 1600 but not the 1866 for this system. But then I'm starting at 1333 not 1066 also.
They're both the same price. Unless there's a reason not too I'll get the 1866.
So far I'm looking at
X5687 4C/8T 3.6GHz
DDR3-1866 4GBx3
R9 Fury Nano ( waterblock available)
Corsair H100i V2 AIO cooling
I might use Dell 875W PSU. That's what AW used and I already own one. I'll need to source an AW ATX wiring harness for it.
If I need more cooling I do have a Dell H2C unit I could pull the 4x Peltier water block out of.


----------



## SYNCHRON1C

Retrorockit said:


> I was looking at mATX cases for my Aurora mATX MB and it looks like the 6 RAM slots will hit the DVD drive on just about all of them. I guess I'll stick it in a Bitfenix Outlaw midtower I have.
> The MB is on the left like BTX/Workstations so I won't keep trying to open the wrong side of the case. The extra expansion slots in the case end up at the top. I'll probably use a Corsair H100i V2 cooler I have sitting around blowing out the top. The Aurora R1 was water cooled to start with.
> The Service manual is kind of funny. It lists support for i7 CPUs but then says it supports DDR3 1066, and 1333 (which would require a XEON). Then goes on to say it supports XMP 1600. So they anticipated some overclocking.
> What would be the difference between running regular DDR3 1600 and XMP 1600?
> I'm looking at Crucial Ballistics Tactical DDR3 1600 or 1866 4GB x3. Crucial lists the 1600 but not the 1866 for this system. But then I'm starting at 1333 not 1066 also.
> They're both the same price. Unless there's a reason not too I'll get the 1866.
> So far I'm looking at
> X5687 4C/8T 3.6GHz
> DDR3-1866 4GBx3
> R9 Fury Nano ( waterblock available)
> Corsair H100i V2 AIO cooling
> I might use Dell 875W PSU. That's what AW used and I already own one. I'll need to source an AW ATX wiring harness for it.
> If I need more cooling I do have a Dell H2C unit I could pull the 4x Peltier water block out of.


You can run the RAM at any frequency regardless of having a Xeon CPU or not. XMP is just a manufacturer set of timings/voltage/frequencies to make it easier to have the RAM running at the speed advertised, but it is not always fool-proof and sometimes requires manual tweaking anyway, or you may just not be able to run it at the advertised speed.

Also, any particular reason you're going for the 4 core x5687 rather than the 6 cores like the x5675 or so? If the Alienware mothboard supports even basic overclocking (which I believe it does?) you should have no problem with 4ghz+ on 6 cores which would be a nice jump in performance over the 4 core chip.



Also, hopefully someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that all the x58 Xeon's allow the use of ECC memory regardless of requiring the motherboard to support it (since the memory controller is on the CPU), in-which case you might be able to pick up 1600 or 1866mhz ECC RAM for cheaper than desktop stuff. I recently got 72gb (9x8GB sticks) of 1866mhz ECC RAM for £90!

Otherwise the build sounds solid and should handle anything you throw at it!

This past month has been crazy for x58 bargains here in the UK, picked up a Dell Precision T5500 with 2 CPU's (switched to x5680's) and a 1TB HDD, 8GB RAM (switched out to be sold off and replaced with 48GB 1866mhz ECC) for £99 shipped. Then won an auction of a Cooler Master case with Gigabyte x58-UDR 3 motherboard (with i7 920, switched out for another x5680) and a Akasa Nero 3 Cooler for £21! Then the crazy ECC RAM deals, really making this platform insane price for the performance.


----------



## Blameless

SYNCHRON1C said:


> You can run the RAM at any frequency regardless of having a Xeon CPU or not.


The X series LGA-1366 Xeons are limited to a 10x memory multiplier, so very fast memory may be limited by the max BCLK you can manage.



SYNCHRON1C said:


> Also, hopefully someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that all the x58 Xeon's allow the use of ECC memory regardless of requiring the motherboard to support it (since the memory controller is on the CPU)


ECC functionality can be enabled or disabled by the firmware, but unbuffered ECC memory will generally function on any platform, even if ECC isn't enabled.

However, registered memory is more problematic. This needs specific memory controller and firmware support in most cases. It's also slower at the same clocks/timings, in most cases. The X5600 series does support registered memory, but some X58 boards will take issue with it, so I'd avoid it.


----------



## Retrorockit

Also, any particular reason you're going for the 4 core x5687 rather than the 6 cores like the x5675 or so? If the Alienware mothboard supports even basic overclocking (which I believe it does?) you should have no problem with 4ghz+ on 6 cores which would be a nice jump in performance over the 4 core chip.

I'm coming at this from playing with Throttlestop overclocking on Dell workstations. The X5687 is the only locked LGA1366 CPU I own. 8 Threads seems like enough to me. I want to see if the 32nm 4 core can clock higher than the 32nm 6 core. I always like to try to generate some new information with my projects. I have a W3690 in my pile also.
I already have some DDR3 1333 8GBx3 in UDIMM, and ECC RDIMM configuration. But thought I'd get some RAM that will support higher speeds already. I've looked at the generic RAM but latencies of 11, and 13 compared to 8,or 9 for Ballistic makes me question the purpose of using them in an overclock setting. To save money I'll drop down to a 3x4GB setup. Which makes more sense with a 4 core than a 6core. I've seen 4.4GHz on this board with the 6 cores,but HWBOT shows 4.6 as the average OC on air for the X5687. So there may be something in it. I don't want my RAM to be the limiting factor if I can help it.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Hello everyone. Looks like this topic is still going strong. I'm still rocking my X58, but at this point I'm pretty much done with Intel whenever I build my next PC. I won't get into all of their past and current issues, including those security issues. Unfortunately I had to put my next build on hold even long . After the spectre\Meltdown updates from MS my PC has been rather sluggish. MS says they will be releasing patches to make Win 10 faster, but at this point I don't care. More than likely it's going to be the next AMD Threadripper at this point for me. It's still amazing that I'm still on the X58 platform after all of these years tho. 

I still have my Fury X as well. I haven't played many games on PC since I've been mostly on consoles lately or whenever I have the time. It's been awhile since I benchmarked anything. I'm still hoping that Vulkan is heavily adopted so my switch to Linux can be smoother at least for games I like to play.


----------



## croky

SYNCHRON1C said:


> Also, hopefully someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that all the x58 Xeon's allow the use of ECC memory regardless of requiring the motherboard to support it (since the memory controller is on the CPU), in-which case you might be able to pick up 1600 or 1866mhz ECC RAM for cheaper than desktop stuff. I recently got 72gb (9x8GB sticks) of 1866mhz ECC RAM for £90!


ECC and registered ram with X58 is not a settled issue. Evidence shows most ECC will work but it's not the same with registered. For both, ECC and registered, safest bet would be using a 1Rx8 based ram. 

I've posted about this before. Probably it's an exception with ECC + X58 but I'll tell you about my experience with ECC mac ram, the popular hynix 1866. I do own a couple of MSI X58 Pro-E. All I can tell you is, even with different BIOS, it didn't work on both. It didn't boot at all. I used a debug board and it returned a d4 error message. Error referred to ram issues. I managed to make it work but I had to mix unbufered ram at slot 0 and slot 1 (hyperx savage). The rest of the 4 slots were populated with the hynix ECC ram. It worked because timings were similar and chip setup was 1Rx8 on both kind of modules. In fact, all ram modules were the same in terms of chip configuration and size. Maybe that's the reason it worked. Bottom line, either the BIOS or the Motherboard was the issue regarding when using just the ECC ram. Nuff said, no ECC capability was detected or functional. But even with this mixed setup, prime 95 was flawless and it works great.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I run Registered ECC RAM and it is functional based on all of my test. It clocks fairly high. I spoke about this either in this topic or my other topic sometime ago. I'm using the ASUS X58 Sabertooth motherboard and the performance difference was very minor in synthetic and gaming benchmarks.


----------



## hestati

I registered just to address this ECC Reg RAM. I have P6T SE. RAM I bought is ECC Reg, 2Rx4 and it will not start... However, I found 2 videos on Youtube and one thread on linus showing P6T working with ECC Reg, however, out them 2 were 2Rx8 and 1 was 1Rx8. 

But I guess I'm not the only one who has determined that and definitely not the 1st one.

Question is: any way to force the system to boot with 2Rx4? Timings, voltage or anything else? Maybe custom BIOS? I don't have enough knowledge or experience to determine on my own. I would think that it should work, we just can't figure out how to make it work. Xeon can work with 2Rx4, it does work on server MB, why wouldn't it work on P6T? Could it be simple firmware issue rather than hardware?


----------



## croky

hestati said:


> out them 2 were 2Rx8 and 1 was 1Rx8.


Can't understand, sorry. Links to videos would be nice 



hestati said:


> Question is: any way to force the system to boot with 2Rx4? Timings, voltage or anything else? Maybe custom BIOS? I don't have enough knowledge or experience to determine on my own. I would think that it should work, we just can't figure out how to make it work. Xeon can work with 2Rx4, it does work on server MB, why wouldn't it work on P6T? Could it be simple firmware issue rather than hardware?


It could be one of them or both. There's absolutely no compilation of information about the several motherboards and the ram types other than unbuffered. It seems, when working with registered ram, 1Rx8 is the most compatible, then 2Rx8. 2Rx4 seems the less compatible. Nevertheless, and if you can't find any information on the internet about certain board, it's a hit or miss situation. Sometimes, the culprit is the hardware, sometimes it's the BIOS. 

On the other hand, it seems you're confusing a basic premise. Although both chipsets support this xeons, you just can't co-relate a server board chipset, like the intel 5200-5500 series, with X58. Even though you can find it in some workstations, X58 is mostly desktop geared towards enthusiasts. Thus, support for server based hardware, like registered ram, can be some to none, depending on the brand of your mobo. But, of course, your server board surely has a much wider support for this kind of ram than X58. My theory: X58 was not commercialized as supporting this feature but, somewhere in it's design process, it was. Then board manufacturers implemented from none to some this capability. Bottom line, it's a gamble. 

Forget about custom BIOS that address this issue. There aren't.

In my situation, ECC unbfufered didn't work but mixing it with non-ECC unbuffered did the trick. Nevetheless, they were both unbuffered ram. Registered is buffered. So we are talking about different things.

Last but not least - and a weird attitude of some people I must say but ... - *you'll find many people stating they made X58 work with registered ram but they never tell you any info, or the specs, of the ram they used*. Believe me, I tried. Like, ask Kana-Maru about the specs of his ram and see what he tells you. I'm curious ...


----------



## xenkw0n

croky said:


> Can't understand, sorry. Links to videos would be nice
> 
> 
> 
> It could be one of them or both. There's absolutely no compilation of information about the several motherboards and the ram types other than unbuffered. It seems, when working with registered ram, 1Rx8 is the most compatible, then 2Rx8. 2Rx4 seems the less compatible. Nevertheless, and if you can't find any information on the internet about certain board, it's a hit or miss situation. Sometimes, the culprit is the hardware, sometimes it's the BIOS.
> 
> On the other hand, it seems you're confusing a basic premise. Although both chipsets support this xeons, you just can't co-relate a server board chipset, like the intel 5200-5500 series, with X58. Even though you can find it in some workstations, X58 is mostly desktop geared towards enthusiasts. Thus, support for server based hardware, like registered ram, can be some to none, depending on the brand of your mobo. But, of course, your server board surely has a much wider support for this kind of ram than X58. My theory: X58 was not commercialized as supporting this feature but, somewhere in it's design process, it was. Then board manufacturers implemented from none to some this capability. Bottom line, it's a gamble.
> 
> Forget about custom BIOS that address this issue. There aren't.
> 
> In my situation, ECC unbfufered didn't work but mixing it with non-ECC unbuffered did the trick. Nevetheless, they were both unbuffered ram. Registered is buffered. So we are talking about different things.
> 
> Last but not least - and a weird attitude of some people I must say but ... - *you'll find many people stating they made X58 work with registered ram but they never tell you any info, or the specs, of the ram they used*. Believe me, I tried. Like, ask Kana-Maru about the specs of his ram and see what he tells you. I'm curious ...


This is all very true. I have a P6T7 WS SuperComputer and will be willing to try buying some of the RAM people claim we can run on these boards. Kana? I think it's time to share the wisdom now that Ryzen has matured and X58 is starting to show it's age...


----------



## croky

xenkw0n said:


> This is all very true. I have a P6T7 WS SuperComputer and will be willing to try buying some of the RAM people claim we can run on these boards. Kana? I think it's time to share the wisdom now that Ryzen has matured and X58 is starting to show it's age...


Yeah ... and if you think about the reasons behind all this silence. I mean, they all must be laughable. What is it, really ? Bragging rights or reg ram price will go up like crazy because half dozen people want to use it in defunct hardware ? If there's a reason that makes any sense, please share. Otherwise, I'd say it's BS. Plain and simple.

It would be nice if we could have a sort of excel table with mobos and reg ram modules that we know they work. But first, people do need to realize they must contribute selflessly. There's no reason to do otherwise.


----------



## WDOOX

Just scored asus p6t-se with xeon 5650 for 70e (just for fun and a bit of overclocking ).

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=226870&thumb=1


----------



## WDOOX

Just scored an asus p6t-se with xeon 5650 for 70e (just for fun and a bit of overclocking).
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=226872&thumb=1


----------



## WDOOX

Ups...double post...sorry


----------



## WDOOX

validation
tps://valid.x86.fr/f8d0ns


----------



## Squall Leonhart

just a heads up that Turing graphics cards will not post on Rev12 x58 boards.


----------



## croky

WDOOX said:


> Just scored an asus p6t-se with xeon 5650 for 70e (just for fun and a bit of overclocking).
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=226872&thumb=1


That's nice but you surely can crank it up a bit more  

Just slightly increase IOH and CPU voltage and you'll get to 190 BCLK in no time.


----------



## WDOOX

My cooler is hyper t4 with two fans instaled,but i do have speed ich,will try higher.Temps are more or less ok (66c at aida stress test on hotest core).


----------



## WDOOX

Squall Leonhart said:


> just a heads up that Turing graphics cards will not post on Rev12 x58 boards.


Wow! now that is strange, what rev12 dont have for turing to post?


----------



## croky

WDOOX said:


> Wow! now that is strange, what rev12 dont have for turing to post?


I guess he's referring to the rampage III he owns... it will probably work on newer versions.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

croky said:


> I guess he's referring to the rampage III he owns... it will probably work on newer versions.



no, mines a Rev13/B3. turing is reported to work on this and the sabertooth.

it won't on Rev12/ Rampage II's and P6 boards.


----------



## WDOOX

croky said:


> That's nice but you surely can crank it up a bit more
> 
> Just slightly increase IOH and CPU voltage and you'll get to 190 BCLK in no time.


like this 

validation https://valid.x86.fr/yvvcu5


----------



## WDOOX

Alas my temperatures are not good 79c on hotest core. Well tomorow I'm ordering new cooler.


----------



## theister

For those of you interested in running a out of the box bootable nvme ssd with a x58 mainboard that features a marvell 9182 sata 3 controller (not the slower 9128, gigabyte g1 series, gigabyte x58a oc and rampage iii black edition) :

Bought myself a 950pro for using it with a Gigabyte X58A-OC, the marvell 9182 controller was bios modded by myself with the special xxx.34 firmware provided by win-raid.com.

The 950pro boots fine but as soon as i want to use annother SSD at one of the marvel slots it hangs :

The solution was to disable the Extended IDE Options for the Sata Port i want to use the SSD with or put the Controller to Raid Modus, but that slows down the boot time for no reason (no raid).

With the IDE fix i can use all ports with AHCI (Sata III and II).

Maybe it is just something special with this firmware and controller combination, but maybe it helps some other people, too.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

WDOOX said:


> Alas my temperatures are not good 79c on hotest core. Well tomorow I'm ordering new cooler.


Is this while stress testing? That's not that hot at all. If it's during normal loads, I would look at reapplying thermal paste and reseating the cooler.


----------



## WDOOX

chessmyantidrug said:


> Is this while stress testing? That's not that hot at all. If it's during normal loads, I would look at reapplying thermal paste and reseating the cooler.[/QUOTE.
> 
> Yes 20 minutes in aida stress test and temperatures went to 79c. I ordered cooler master hyper 612 pwd cpu cooler and is comming in 3 days. But this is my second time with xeon and I forgot how cool those chips are.:thumbmy first time was 18 years ago with dual cpu setup 450mhz and 128mb of ram in maccase full tower work station in colege).P.S. sorry for bad english.


----------



## realcapone

Hey guys, anyone using a Xeon X56** at 1.4Vcore from 2015 still kicking today? I just acquired a X5675 and currently running it at 1.392 Vcore at 4.4ghz, anything lower than that will result in a BSOD. Just wondering if how many years can it survive with that kind of voltage. Also, QPI/VTT voltage is at 1.335V just in case some of you are running at 1.35v or more as well as I am planning to go that route if I'll push for 4.5ghz. 

Cheers!


----------



## WDOOX

Ok I just reapply thermal paste and temperatures went down to 74c in stress test(aiada). Cinebench R15 score is 915 points not bad at all for chip that is eight years old! But when new cooler arives the real funn begins


----------



## WDOOX

O and some new ddr3 modules.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Those temperatures aren't hot at all, especially during stress testing. I would be worried if they approached 90° C.


----------



## WDOOX

chessmyantidrug said:


> Those temperatures aren't hot at all, especially during stress testing. I would be worried if they approached 90° C.


Yea I know, I realy dont like temperatures higher than 75c, that's the reason I ordered new cooler(and to achive higher overclock )
Those xeon's realy start to fly at 4ghz,performance is great,and I'm quite surprised how cool they are(considering my hyper T4 with two fans is mediocre cooler).
Now I know there are xeon's with eight cores did someone had experience with those chips?


----------



## chessmyantidrug

There's no 8-core processors for LGA1366.


----------



## AllenG

theister said:


> For those of you interested in running a out of the box bootable nvme ssd with a x58 mainboard that features a marvell 9182 sata 3 controller (not the slower 9128, gigabyte g1 series, gigabyte x58a oc and rampage iii black edition) :
> 
> Bought myself a 950pro for using it with a Gigabyte X58A-OC, the marvell 9182 controller was bios modded by myself with the special xxx.34 firmware provided by win-raid.com.
> 
> The 950pro boots fine but as soon as i want to use annother SSD at one of the marvel slots it hangs :
> 
> The solution was to disable the Extended IDE Options for the Sata Port i want to use the SSD with or put the Controller to Raid Modus, but that slows down the boot time for no reason (no raid).
> 
> With the IDE fix i can use all ports with AHCI (Sata III and II).
> 
> Maybe it is just something special with this firmware and controller combination, but maybe it helps some other people, too.



Pretty common on these setups. Alot of these x58 boards have option rom bios fights going on, and usually have to disable all extra option roms (hdd controllers) to allow an legacy option rom nvme device to post and boot.


----------



## WDOOX

chessmyantidrug said:


> There's no 8-core processors for LGA1366.


No I ment LGA1567 xeons. There are two of them floting around.


----------



## mak1skav

I really like these old Xeons, I went from an i930 to X5670 mostly to improve my x264 encoding times and I am totally satisfied with my purchase. 

Validation : https://valid.x86.fr/9vkbj9

I checked 4.1 and 4.2 GHz but the improvement in encoding time wasn't so big against 4GHz so probably I will stay at 4GHZ for now and I will try to find out what will be the lowest CPU and QPI volts to get this X5670 stable.


----------



## WDOOX

With bus speed 183 and multi of 22 I need only 1.25v (in bios) to achive 4ghz. Try lower bus with higher multiplier.


----------



## bacon612

Is anyone running an x58 sabertooth with a x56xx Xeon and using offset voltage? I had not issues with a fixed voltage but am trying to optimize with offset voltage and am looking for tips. I've read disabling LLC works. I think i am getting 124 crashes and think that the idle voltage is too low. 210 bclk and 20 multi here. Was stable at 1.375 vcore without offset. 

Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk


----------



## agentx007

bacon612 said:


> Is anyone running an x58 sabertooth with a x56xx Xeon and using offset voltage? I had not issues with a fixed voltage but am trying to optimize with offset voltage and am looking for tips. I've read disabling LLC works. I think i am getting 124 crashes and think that the idle voltage is too low. 210 bclk and 20 multi here. Was stable at 1.375 vcore without offset.
> Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk


0x0...124 code may mean VTT/UnCore/"DRAM/QPI"/etc. Voltage, not Vcore.


----------



## WDOOX

New cooler arrived and installed. But the voltage needed to reach 4.2 ghz from 4ghz (1.25 vs 1.28) is...a...bit high!?

Validation: https://valid.x86.fr/l5ecd4


----------



## WDOOX

Oh, I almost forgot about temperatures they are fine and cooler is doing his job quite well:thumb:


----------



## Cyrious

WDOOX said:


> New cooler arrived and installed. But the voltage needed to reach 4.2 ghz from 4ghz (1.25 vs 1.28) is...a...bit high!?
> 
> Validation: https://valid.x86.fr/l5ecd4


You have ample voltage headroom to keep going. Could get it up to 4.4ghz easy.


----------



## WDOOX

I just tried 4.4ghz, but man I need 1.31v for only 200mhz higher clock. Temperatures are still ok (76c in aida stress test). I might keep 4.2ghz overclock,just for now, until my new memory arives(current memory is fine but I ordered some 2000mhz kit from kingston).


----------



## Cyrious

WDOOX said:


> I just tried 4.4ghz, but man I need 1.31v for only 200mhz higher clock. Temperatures are still ok (76c in aida stress test). I might keep 4.2ghz overclock,just for now, until my new memory arives(current memory is fine but I ordered some 2000mhz kit from kingston).


I need 1.31 for 4ghz. If you've got the voltage and cooling headroom, go for it. IIRC the max safe voltage for these chips is 1.4v anyways, and 1.35 is the intel spec max voltage.


----------



## WDOOX

Cyrious said:


> I need 1.31 for 4ghz. If you've got the voltage and cooling headroom, go for it. IIRC the max safe voltage for these chips is 1.4v anyways, and 1.35 is the intel spec max voltage.


Naa its just me, I don't like high temperatures. That's the reason I ordered new cooler. But it's still amazing how much volts is needed for only 200 mhz more.


----------



## WDOOX

I'm still surprised how good those cpu's are,and is almost end of 2018.


----------



## mak1skav

Every day that passes makes me happier with my upgrade from my old i930 to this X5670. At the moment I have it running at 20x205 with 1.2250v in bios and load line calibration enabled, my old i930 needed 1.2975 to be stable at 20x200. I may spend few days more testing if I can get the core voltage even lower without sacrificing the bus speed.

Here is a screen-shot with some x264 encoding action running on it.


----------



## Caffinator

mak1skav said:


> Every day that passes makes me happier with my upgrade from my old i930 to this X5670. At the moment I have it running at 20x205 with 1.2250v in bios and load line calibration enabled, my old i930 needed 1.2975 to be stable at 20x200. I may spend few days more testing if I can get the core voltage even lower without sacrificing the bus speed.
> 
> Here is a screen-shot with some x264 encoding action running on it.


me too . I just purchased a EVGA CLC 280 to replace my Corsair H50. Wonderful temps <3


----------



## xxpenguinxx

1.35V is Intel's max rated voltage. Higher is not recommended for long term use. I run mine higher, but that's because I don't care if dies over time. :upsidedwn


----------



## Kana-Maru

My X5660 is still running, but I only run it at 3.8Ghz @ 1.16v unless I "need" more for benchmarking or specific programs. 3.8Ghz - 4.2Ghz seems to be enough for my daily needs. I still plan to upgrade to Threadripper, but so far the wait has been ok on Th e X58 platform. After the Spectre\Meltdown updates my PC is still a bit "sluggish" when opening certain programs, but it has gotten a lot better. 

I miss my Antec Kuhler Liquid Cooler. My current CPU liquid cooler is pretty trash to be honest. It does alright at 4.6Ghz @ 1.34v, but bites the dust at 4.8Ghz @ 1.38v and the specs were suppose to be "better" than the Antec. However, now the new cooler is struggling to keep my CPU at reasonable levels at 3.8Ghz - 4Ghz! I guess I can try re-applying the TIM at this point.


----------



## Caffinator

xxpenguinxx said:


> 1.35V is Intel's max rated voltage. Higher is not recommended for long term use. I run mine higher, but that's because I don't care if dies over time. :upsidedwn


yeah this processor cost me $40. i will get another if it goes bad

honestly just waiting to upgrade to 7800x or similar processor


----------



## mak1skav

Kana-Maru said:


> I miss my Antec Kuhler Liquid Cooler. My current CPU liquid cooler is pretty trash to be honest.


What cooler do you use these days?


----------



## croky

Kana-Maru said:


> I only run it at 3.8Ghz @ 1.16v


Yeah, lol ... much like the registered ram you say you use.


----------



## WDOOX

Ok wierd issue: my new memory arived but when I combine new with old sticks it still shows 4gb. New sticks are 4gb(3 modules). When only new modules in mobo no post or beep nothing,
with combination of old+new it boots. Aida and cpu-z clearly shows new modules but nothing changes still 4gb of memory. Did someone have similar problem?


----------



## mak1skav

You can try and set the timings higher in bios and see if that helps. Did you try to give a little more voltage to QPI and the memory?


----------



## WDOOX

mak1skav said:


> You can try and set the timings higher in bios and see if that helps. Did you try to give a little more voltage to QPI and the memory?


Did all that and nothing. I also look'd for bent pins on socket and found nothing. Maybe it's new ram...


----------



## NewbOC

Hope there are stil people looking here, but i posted a thread on the whrong forum side i believe it belongs here, now i dont know how to replace the thread so this is the link to it, i would love it iff people could help me out there with my problem.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-i...n-5675-ga-ex58-ud3r-fk-bios.html#post27705128


----------



## WDOOX

NewbOC said:


> Hope there are stil people looking here, but i posted a thread on the whrong forum side i believe it belongs here, now i dont know how to replace the thread so this is the link to it, i would love it iff people could help me out there with my problem.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-i...n-5675-ga-ex58-ud3r-fk-bios.html#post27705128


Ok for higher than 4ghz you need more volts currently 4.2 with 1.30v(my xeon need's 1.25675 for 4ghz but for 4.4 1.31v and that was not stable). And for your temperatures: reaply thermal paste and check if everything is mounted and attached well.
My spec for asus p6t-se
cpu 1.30v
qpi dram 1.275v
cpu pll 1.88v
dram bus 1.5v
Everything else on auto
Also check ram timings.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

croky said:


> Yeah, lol ... much like the registered ram you say you use.



Not sure if sarcasm, but my X5675 and X5690 can do close to 4Ghz @ 1.2V, and the X5650 @ 1.25V. This is with turbo and power saving things disabled.


----------



## WDOOX

New info on my problem. I borrow,from my neighbor, one 2gb stick and it's working now in triple channel and showing all amount of memory. Tomorrow will test my new ram with friends machine to see if it's bad ram.


----------



## Kana-Maru

mak1skav said:


> What cooler do you use these days?


Well maybe "trash" was a bit strong. It does do well up to 4.6Ghz in the perfect condition. I'm using the LEPA AquaChanger LPWAC120-HF. I needed something quick and cheap since I didn't want to put a lot cash into this super old build now. The stock Intel cooler was actually trash lol. 




croky said:


> Yeah, lol ... much like the registered ram you say you use.


I'm not sure who you are or what your problem is, but I DO run my rig at low Vcore and I have for a very long time. Here's a pic so you can be quiet about the 3.8Ghz @ 1.16v. 

https://i.postimg.cc/9Fy4qxVK/3-8-Ghz-Low-Vcore-K-maru.jpg

Keep reaching. 

As for your "Registered Memory" comment, all of my test have been confirmed. I've searched and everything I've tried has led me to believe it is indeed functioning as intended. The main apps that confirmed it for me were: 

CPU-Z - Confirmed 
HWinfo64 - Confirmed 
Memtest86 + 64 - Confirmed

If you can think of any other Windows or BIOS software let me know. Otherwise it has been working fine for sometime now. I've clocked it up to 2200Mhz (24GBs [6x4GBs] - Triple Channel), but I'm sure you'll question that as well right?




xxpenguinxx said:


> Not sure if sarcasm, but my X5675 and X5690 can do close to 4Ghz @ 1.2V, and the X5650 @ 1.25V. This is with turbo and power saving things disabled.


Same here. I run 1.20v with my 4Ghz OC


----------



## croky

Kana-Maru said:


> I'm not sure who you are or what your problem is, but I DO run my rig at low Vcore and I have for a very long time. Here's a pic so you can be quiet about the 3.8Ghz @ 1.16v.
> 
> https://i.postimg.cc/9Fy4qxVK/3-8-Ghz-Low-Vcore-K-maru.jpg
> 
> Keep reaching.
> 
> As for your "Registered Memory" comment, all of my test have been confirmed. I've searched and everything I've tried has led me to believe it is indeed functioning as intended. The main apps that confirmed it for me were:


I'm not sure who you are as well, you all seem like avatars to me but, anyway ... you do have a point. Sorry for the approach man. I do believe you can run it at those volts.

I'm just wording the frustration many users have regarding what kind of registered ram to use. You say you use it but I have never seen a thread where you state the reg ram you use (please, correct me if I'm wrong). I mean, do we have to take your word for it or would you give us the specs, brand and model of the ram you use ? 

Thanks!


----------



## Retrorockit

I'm curious about the RDIMM question also. I associate X58 with UDIMMs even though it runs X5500 ,and X5600 Xeons that do run with it in dual CPU configurations.
It's much less expensive if it works. It's also usually ECC because of the market it serves. I've been finding the dual CPU LGA1366 chipsets won't run the single CPU Xeons even in single configurations. No attitude or sarcasm. I think a lot of people would like to know if RDIMMs are actually working for you. Especially since 16GB is a normal size for them.


----------



## Kana-Maru

croky said:


> I'm not sure who you are as well, you all seem like avatars to me but, anyway ... you do have a point. Sorry for the approach man. I do believe you can run it at those volts.
> 
> I'm just wording the frustration many users have regarding what kind of registered ram to use. You say you use it but I have never seen a thread where you state the reg ram you use (please, correct me if I'm wrong). I mean, do we have to take your word for it or would you give us the specs, brand and model of the ram you use ?
> 
> Thanks!


I am the person who started this topic (OP) and did all of the benchmarks as well as help people over the years and to this day. This the benchmark topic I started: 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/8-i...-discussion-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside.html. 

I don't claim to know more than the next person or anything like that, but I have had several people try to challenge me and my claims in the past. As for the Registered ECC RAM I never gave the specs. 




Retrorockit said:


> I'm curious about the RDIMM question also. I associate X58 with UDIMMs even though it runs X5500 ,and X5600 Xeons that do run with it in dual CPU configurations.
> It's much less expensive if it works. It's also usually ECC because of the market it serves. I've been finding the dual CPU LGA1366 chipsets won't run the single CPU Xeons even in single configurations. No attitude or sarcasm. I think a lot of people would like to know if RDIMMs are actually working for you. Especially since 16GB is a normal size for them.


Yes they are actually working for me. I've confirmed it using several programs. I actually couldn't believe it myself and thought my machine wouldn't POST or boot, but it did. I've been using them every since and never looked back. They have no heatsink just normal looking low voltage RAM [green ]. I can run them up to 1.65v with no issue as well for overclocks.


----------



## AllenG

Figured that stuff worked, atleast up to 8GB sticks in ECC mode. Was curious about that though, you sure it actually runs in registered mode and not just ECC? That's way harder to test, not sure if there is a way to test other than workload benches of known unregistered ram of same config and comparisons. Have you used 16GB sticks at all to make 48GB? I assume these are all tested on the dual cpu capable xeons (L, E, X series) and not the W series, or have you tried the W series too? I believe 8GB per stick is the limit, under normal UDIMM usage... im figuring a RDIMM of 8GB to work no matter what, the 16GB will likely need the registers to address more than the 8GB per stick though, so that may be one way to test.

Theoretically, since the memory is wired straight to the cpu memory controller it really shouldn't matter what board or chipset you are using. If the IMC supports it on the cpu, it should just work. It's more of an issue if the BIOS can configure it properly.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Like I said as far as I know from my test the Registered ECC RAM is working fine. I got this line from HWinfo64: 

Module Type: Registered DIMM (RDIMM)


Windows 7 and Windows 10 see my memory as Registered as well. I've never had issues confirming it. Everything came back positive.

I've only used 4GBs RDIMM (24GBs Total) and never looked back. So far so good.


----------



## AllenG

Interesting. Guess we need to find and try some 16gb sticks, 48gb in 3 slots would be nice! Have you used the ram with any W series Xeons?


----------



## Kana-Maru

AllenG said:


> Interesting. Guess we need to find and try some 16gb sticks, 48gb in 3 slots would be nice! Have you used the ram with any W series Xeons?


No I have not. I only have the L and the X series in a single CPU MB. 48GBs does sound nice. I wish I would have scooped up a SR-2 back in the day when I had a few chances. Now I'm just taking it easy until I get my Threadripper build on the way. I'm trying to make most if not all of my future purchases for my X58 build move over to the AMD platform if possible.


----------



## Retrorockit

I agree that 16GB would be the test because it can't run unregistered at that capacity. But 8GB RDIMMs are $30 new at the egg. I never looked at 16GB. I bouight 3x8GB RDIMM for a MB swap and then found the unlocked Xeons I need wouldn't run on a 2CPU MB so I also bought 3x8GB ECC UDIMM for the single CPU machine.
I even tried sticking a pair of those in my 2 RAM slot Optiplex 380 just to see if it would ignore the ECC and go 16GB. Wouldn't boot I'm afraid.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

xxpenguinxx said:


> Not sure if sarcasm, but my X5675 and X5690 can do close to 4Ghz @ 1.2V, and the X5650 @ 1.25V. This is with turbo and power saving things disabled.


i've got 4.2 at 1.25 and 1.25


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Kana-Maru said:


> No I have not. I only have the L and the X series in a single CPU MB. 48GBs does sound nice. I wish I would have scooped up a SR-2 back in the day when I had a few chances. Now I'm just taking it easy until I get my Threadripper build on the way. I'm trying to make most if not all of my future purchases for my X58 build move over to the AMD platform if possible.


16GB RDIMMS do work, they are the only way to get 96GB on x58, motherboard support required tho, not all have those pins actually connected and even some that do lack the bios support.


----------



## croky

Kana-Maru said:


> I don't claim to know more than the next person or anything like that, but I have had several people try to challenge me and my claims in the past. As for the Registered ECC RAM I never gave the specs.


Is there any reason as why you won't share the specs with the rest ? Just curious ...


----------



## WDOOX

Sadly I found the reason for my problem I tested my new ram and two modules are dead.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Squall Leonhart said:


> 16GB RDIMMS do work, they are the only way to get 96GB on x58, motherboard support required tho, not all have those pins actually connected and even some that do lack the bios support.


That's great actually, however I do not want to spend more money on this platform than I need to at this point. 24GBs has been more than enough for me over the past couple of years. 




croky said:


> Is there any reason as why you won't share the specs with the rest ? Just curious ...


I had my reasons sometime ago, but at this point I suppose it doesn't matter.....or does it!!!???


----------



## Retrorockit

I posted the RDIMM question at the Dell Workstatuon Owners Club at TPU. Maybe someone will try this on the X58 Precision T3500. ECC support is a given there so that won't be an issue.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

From what I gather. R2x8, 4GB, 1.35v. That's all the info I can find scattered in this thread. I haven't tested any myself because it's not much of a price difference. My mobo/CPU combo is also finicky OCing Samsung ICs.


----------



## skinnyq

There's probably no one who can help me with this but I'll give it a shot:
I have a 9 year old i7 920 that struggles to go past ~3.7ghz so I figured I'll upgrade to a Xeon and keep this x58 machine until 2020 when 7nm matures.
At the moment I'm debating whether to get the x5675 or the W3680/W3690. I can get the first one for $28, the second for $46 and the third for $66.
Because it's a very old machine I'm hesitant of throwing money at it at this point so I'd rather go with the x5675.

However, my board is GA-EX58-UD4P and the only 32nm westmere supported CPUs are the W3690 (which is weird cuz why would that be supported and not the W3680? and 2 low clocked E-series).
Also I've read online and there were at least 3 people with this board trying to overclock a x56xx and they couldn't get past 150 bclk.
I've updated my bios to the latest microcode for westmere but I haven't found any confirmation on the net it will help.

So at this point, x5675 seems to not be able to overclock on my board, W3680 is unknown if supported and W3690, looks ok, but I'd rather get the cheaper ones haha.
Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## Retrorockit

There's virtually no difference between the W3680, and W3690. They're both unlocked multiplier, that's why they cost more. If you think your MB is BCLK limited it might be worth having that feature. Their resale value should be good when you move on.
I see W3680 running on that board here.
https://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Gigabyte-GA-EX58-UD4P/3550


----------



## adi6293

Hi guys, I got into this X58 some time ago and after 3 cpu's eventually I got my X5675 running at 4.6Ghz at 1.45v  now I would like get myself some decent gpu, preferably a Radeon but as far I'm concerned anything newer that Fury X won't work with Legacy Bios so looks like it will have to be green team. Does anyone here have Rampage II Extreme running with a 1080Ti or maybe even a 20 series card? Thanks


----------



## Squall Leonhart

none of the rampage II's so far have been able to boot a Turing graphics card, whether B2 or B3 stepping.

The Rampage III's and sabertooth have.
Asus P6t Deluxe v2 also has a 3dmark result
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16748366


----------



## adi6293

What about GTX1000 series? I really should looked into this before I bought this motherboard, I just never thought it could be incompatible with newer GPU's :-(


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Pascal should be fine, you can find plenty of RII users on 3dMark results.


----------



## Retrorockit

I see lots of the GTX 1000 running on that here.
https://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Asus-Rampage-II-Extreme/706


----------



## croky

Kana-Maru said:


> I had my reasons sometime ago, but at this point I suppose it doesn't matter.....or does it!!!???


So, you want us to take your word for it. That's the one of the possible answers as I pointed before. Then, either I call it BS - means you where never able to run reg ram - or you do have a reason. Concentrating in such reason, I'm just trying to understand what, in the world, would stop you to share it with other people. If you're trying to save the world by hiding such information then, please don't tell. The other option would be nothing more than a selfish motivation, for sure. Perhaps that's why you don't share it with the rest of us.

In the end - and because you're one of the well known enthusiasts of this platform, you said it yourself - I guess it really matters. If you want to keep running away from giving an objective answer, then continue running away but please, don't deceive people. Because, face it, keeping people ignorant is a form of deceit.


----------



## Retrorockit

Squall Leonhart said:


> 16GB RDIMMS do work, they are the only way to get 96GB on x58, motherboard support required tho, not all have those pins actually connected and even some that do lack the bios support.


 Could you possibly link to an example of a 96GB X58 system? That would give the workstation guys some incentive to try this.

Who cares about Kana Maru's 4GB RDIMMs? They're small and slow. 2T command rate. If that's the extent of the secret let him keep it. Loss=0
It seems there is an ID pin on the RAM, and some MB may use it to detect a compatability error. Other MB probably use it to hand off some memory controller functions.


----------



## Kana-Maru

croky said:


> So, you want us to take your word for it. That's the one of the possible answers as I pointed before. Then, either I call it BS - means you where never able to run reg ram - or you do have a reason. Concentrating in such reason, I'm just trying to understand what, in the world, would stop you to share it with other people. If you're trying to save the world by hiding such information then, please don't tell. The other option would be nothing more than a selfish motivation, for sure. Perhaps that's why you don't share it with the rest of us.
> 
> In the end - and because you're one of the well known enthusiasts of this platform, you said it yourself - I guess it really matters. If you want to keep running away from giving an objective answer, then continue running away but please, don't deceive people. Because, face it, keeping people ignorant is a form of deceit.


I don't really care what you want to take, whether it's my word or not. I have proof and can easily re-run the apps to get the same information I got waaaaayyyyy back when I installed my ECC RDIMMs. Windows 7 and Windows 10 checks out as well so you can imagine my surprise even AFTER my X58 POST. I listed the apps that confirmed that ECC RDIMMs are indeed running, if you can think of any others I'll be sure to test it out. Time to save the world I guess  




Retrorockit said:


> Could you possibly link to an example of a 96GB X58 system? That would give the workstation guys some incentive to try this.
> 
> Who cares about Kana Maru's 4GB RDIMMs? They're small and slow. 2T command rate. If that's the extent of the secret let him keep it. Loss=0
> It seems there is an ID pin on the RAM, and some MB may use it to detect a compatability error. Other MB probably use it to hand off some memory controller functions.


Yeah who cares I'm ready for my Threadripper build anyways, but slow 2T? No........ how about 1T right at 2100Mhz (2088Mhz - 2095Mhz). I was at 12GBs and needed more RAM so I DOUBLED my RAM for my reasons. With my original 12GBs I did hit 2200Mhz, but 2000Mhz was amazing to me since it was RDIMM and 24GBs at that. 

Here are some benchmarks from AIDA64 back in 2016. So far so good.


----------



## Retrorockit

Last time I looked 4GB was smaller than 16GB. At 24GB and 1T command rate it looks like it's ignoring the RDIMM controller and running as UDIMMs. Which kind of defeats the whole purpose.


----------



## SamuelL421

Retrorockit said:


> I see lots of the GTX 1000 running on that here.
> https://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Asus-Rampage-II-Extreme/706


1070, 1080, and 1080Ti all work great with l the X58 systems I have tried them on. Tested my 2080Ti on X58 as well (only tested this on Gigabyte UD5) and it performed about 15% better than the 1080Ti for what it’s worth, though the platform and CPU bottleneck is definitely present when comparing versus newer systems. 4K gaming at around 60fps is doable with the 1080Ti and 60fps+ with the 2080Ti


----------



## croky

Kana-Maru said:


> I don't really care what you want to take, whether it's my word or not. I have proof and can easily re-run the apps to get the same information I got waaaaayyyyy back when I installed my ECC RDIMMs. Windows 7 and Windows 10 checks out as well so you can imagine my surprise even AFTER my X58 POST. I listed the apps that confirmed that ECC RDIMMs are indeed running, if you can think of any others I'll be sure to test it out. Time to save the world I guess


Lol ! You're really a joke. What I've seen from your other posts, is that you type the supposed ram info instead of taking a screenshot of such software. You take a screenshot of benchmarks but not system info. So, we need to take your word for it ? I say it's bs.

Look ! I also have reg ram running in my system. 

I got this line from HWinfo64: 
Module Type: Registered DIMM (RDIMM)

And from AIDA as well:
Module Info: RDIMM (Registered RAM)

See ? I've got reg dimms running in my system as well !

Enough irony lol. You really got your head up "that place", that you won't tell us the truth, don't you ? Oh well, understandable if you're not an adult person ... please tell us it was about bragging rights, so we can all laugh.


----------



## Kana-Maru

croky said:


> Lol ! You're really a joke. What I've seen from your other posts, is that you type the supposed ram info instead of taking a screenshot of such software. You take a screenshot of benchmarks but not system info. So, we need to take your word for it ? I say it's bs.
> 
> Look ! I also have reg ram running in my system.
> 
> I got this line from HWinfo64:
> Module Type: Registered DIMM (RDIMM)
> 
> And from AIDA as well:
> Module Info: RDIMM (Registered RAM)
> 
> See ? I've got reg dimms running in my system as well !
> 
> Enough irony lol. You really got your head up "that place", that you won't tell us the truth, don't you ? Oh well, understandable if you're not an adult person ... please tell us it was about bragging rights, so we can all laugh.


What I see is that you truly are a joke. If you don't want to believe it then fine.........don't believe it. I couldn't honestly careless sir. Keep it up buddy, you are on a roll. You are one of those people that won't believe anything whether I show pictures or not. If you don't get what you want you continue to complain. I thought saving the world would be easier 




Retrorockit said:


> Last time I looked 4GB was smaller than 16GB. At 24GB and 1T command rate it looks like it's ignoring the RDIMM controller and running as UDIMMs. Which kind of defeats the whole purpose.


I'm pretty sure it's reading the 24GB RIDMMs properly at 1T. The correction is Multi-bit ECC in CPUZ and total width is 72-bits wide in CPUZ and the Windows OS. The rank is 2Rx8 for my modules.


----------



## Aleslammer

Server hardware I like, talked to a friend down in the Bay Area (CA) thought he sent three Samsung 3x8 ECC Reg ended up with 3x16 defiant no post in a RIIIE & X5675. Been on the the phone have 3x8 and 3x4 coming both Samsung ECC Reg. if it works stuff is cheap.


----------



## Retrorockit

Kana-Maru said:


> What I see is that you truly are a joke. If you don't want to believe it then fine.........don't believe it. I couldn't honestly careless sir. Keep it up buddy, you are on a roll. You are one of those people that won't believe anything whether I show pictures or not. If you don't get what you want you continue to complain. I thought saving the world would be easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's reading the 24GB RIDMMs properly at 1T. The correction is Multi-bit ECC in CPUZ and total width is 72-bits wide in CPUZ and the Windows OS. The rank is 2Rx8 for my modules.


 ECC is always 72 bit, that's the extra logic chip. My understanding, which is just from reading the manuals, is that RDIMM needs 2T for time to access the 2nd memory controller on the modules. Whether they can be overclocked to 1T and still function as RDIMM IDK? But it does make it seem less likely. Especially if they're operating beyond their rated speed also.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Well if there are any other ways to verify I'm all ears. I've tried all of the tests that I could find to verify my findings.


----------



## croky

Kana-Maru said:


> What I see is that you truly are a joke. If you don't want to believe it then fine.........don't believe it. I couldn't honestly careless sir. Keep it up buddy, you are on a roll. You are one of those people that won't believe anything whether I show pictures or not. If you don't get what you want you continue to complain. I thought saving the world would be easier


Bla, bla, bla. Ram brand, model and specs.

On the other hand, it's not something that I want. On the contrary, it's the many other people reading this thread that also want to know. I'm just curious. I couldn't care less because I have enough ram already. 

I said it before and I say it again. The objective is to build a list with reg ram brand and model, and the respective motherboard. The more info we can gather, the more quality such list should have. I'm willing to gather and organize such list. Those willing to contribute just need to post their ram specs.


----------



## Kana-Maru

You've already shown what you want and that is drama, complaining and trolling sir. Good day sir


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Kana-Maru said:


> You've already shown what you want and that is drama, complaining and trolling sir. Good day sir



If I remember right, you thought the RAM prices will spike like the CPUs did if the info got out. I feel like this thread repeated itself from a year or two ago.

Regardless, I found some spare R2x8 4GB sticks at work. Gonna see if they'll let me test it.


----------



## croky

xxpenguinxx said:


> If I remember right, you thought the RAM prices will spike like the CPUs did if the info got out. I feel like this thread repeated itself from a year or two ago.


All he wants is attention. Then, when confronted, he calls others trolls and says it's drama. Never mind, he's excluding himself. His option. I'm done with his bs.



xxpenguinxx said:


> Regardless, I found some spare R2x8 4GB sticks at work. Gonna see if they'll let me test it.


That would be great ! I'll try talking to my hardware guys and see if they have some reg ram laying around.

Please, report back ! Brand, model and specs  that's all we need.


----------



## TLCH723

tbh, I dont get why kana-maru needs to disclosure the RAM. is his choice. he has been helping other members since the beginning. No one told him which one to get for his system. he just try it himself

Lets say he does disclosure it. Now what? You, and other, buy the exact ram. You still have a chance of incompatibility for your setup. And if it doesnt work, you are going to blame him.

My suggestion, ask someone with reg RAM or go to a local seller/recycler with reg RAM and ask them I want to test it in my system. If you dont have those, then buy it from an online seller with good return policy.


----------



## Retrorockit

To my mind the real confirmation will be a 16GB module running on X58. That will also raise the limit from 48GB to 96GB or higher. Of course only rabid VM workstation wonks will have any use for that. Might make cheap 8GB modules possible. But my guess is it will be motherboard by motherboard confirmations.


----------



## croky

TLCH723 said:


> tbh, I dont get why kana-maru needs to disclosure the RAM. is his choice. he has been helping other members since the beginning. No one told him which one to get for his system. he just try it himself


Sure, it's for everyone to judge his option not to share. For some people, myself included, there seems to be no valid reason to keep this information away from others. I mean, I would be more than happy to do so if I had such info and I guess that would be the right attitude. And it's about attitude we're talking. Regarding your justification ... is giving with one hand and taking away with the other the right thing to do ? 



TLCH723 said:


> Lets say he does disclosure it. Now what? You, and other, buy the exact ram. You still have a chance of incompatibility for your setup. And if it doesnt work, you are going to blame him.


Why on earth would I blame him ? You're seeing things too far and guessing outcomes. Read my last post, please. I just want to do a compilation of ram modules and motherboards to help others. This has nothing to do with Kana-maru, except for the fact that he has info related to this issue but he refuses to give it. I mean, we do have to start somewhere, somehow.



TLCH723 said:


> My suggestion, ask someone with reg RAM or go to a local seller/recycler with reg RAM and ask them I want to test it in my system. If you dont have those, then buy it from an online seller with good return policy.


That is what I, and others, have in mind on doing. It would be excellent to start from others experience, so we don't take bad options and decisions. I guess all civilized people act this way. So it's not a weird thing or too much to ask. On the contrary.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Retrorockit said:


> Could you possibly link to an example of a 96GB X58 system? That would give the workstation guys some incentive to try this.
> 
> Who cares about Kana Maru's 4GB RDIMMs? They're small and slow. 2T command rate. If that's the extent of the secret let him keep it. Loss=0
> It seems there is an ID pin on the RAM, and some MB may use it to detect a compatability error. Other MB probably use it to hand off some memory controller functions.


I can't show 96, all i know are there are users running 2rank Registered memory in a 3x16 config.

This should combine for 96GB http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/ct204872bb160b
the Westmere memory controller is happy to run 16GB RDIMMS in dual rank configs, but will not boot quad rank RDIMMS.

Each channel can run 4 Ranks each, so 6x 16GB Dual rank RDIMM will work, so long as its not super locked down server dram.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Kana-Maru said:


> Well if there are any other ways to verify I'm all ears. I've tried all of the tests that I could find to verify my findings.


Memtest will indicate whether or not ECC is active and working.


----------



## Retrorockit

Squall Leonhart said:


> I can't show 96, all i know are there are users running 2rank Registered memory in a 3x16 config.
> 
> This should combine for 96GB http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/ct204872bb160b
> the Westmere memory controller is happy to run 16GB RDIMMS in dual rank configs, but will not boot quad rank RDIMMS.
> 
> Each channel can run 4 Ranks each, so 6x 16GB Dual rank RDIMM will work, so long as its not super locked down server dram.


 Thanks for the reply. I'll pass that on to the Dell Workstation forum and see what happens there. We are talking X58 systems with Westmeres, running 3x16GB RDIMMs and not dual QPI setups?

I've come across some recurring strangeness at CPUZ. Very high multiplier only overclocks at CPUZ on locked CPUs. Always the fastest there, and usually the only one. It seems to be an ASUS P6T is required for this stunt.
http://valid.x86.fr/izs3g6
http://valid.x86.fr/81teia
Any idea what's going on here?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Squall Leonhart said:


> Memtest will indicate whether or not ECC is active and working.


I checked Memtest86 & 64 and both verified ECC was active.


----------



## 99belle99

Anyone else having problems with their systems. My Windows 10 system hangs where you login on boot up for about 2 mins and once into windows another 1 minute plus wait till windows runs as normal. This never happened to me for all the years I have been on this X58 platform since near launch.

It seems to be a bit weird this happened not long after that Windows update. The paranoid in me think they hampered my system but if nobody else has this problem a component of mine is having issues.


----------



## Slayer3032

I keep windows on a nice small 60gb partition so that at any point I can simply reformat it when the inevitable issues pop up. I've probably formatted my personal build 100+ times with around half being because Windows developed some sort of issue or bug.

I've found about 50-60gb being a comfortable size to keep Windows 10 under control so it doesn't just completely waste SSD space. While 10 is infinitely more reliable than 7 or 8 ever was for me, firing the entire QA department at Microsoft definitely was a mistake.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Registered DIMMs work, but ECC is not enabled in memtest or from windows power shell. I think this is due to my BIOS not having an ECC option. On the bright side, all 3 sticks were detected on first boot despite being Samsung ICs.

4GB 2Rx8 PC3L-10600R.


----------



## Kana-Maru

99belle99 said:


> Anyone else having problems with their systems. My Windows 10 system hangs where you login on boot up for about 2 mins and once into windows another 1 minute plus wait till windows runs as normal. This never happened to me for all the years I have been on this X58 platform since near launch.
> 
> It seems to be a bit weird this happened not long after that Windows update. The paranoid in me think they hampered my system but if nobody else has this problem a component of mine is having issues.


I've had a similar issue for a very long time now. it happened around the time Spectre and Meltdown was leading the headlines and MS released a security patch\update. My issue is when I open apps. My PC moves very slowly for a few seconds (sluggish mouse\video etc.). It is better now, but it is still a minor issue that I do not like.


----------



## FlawleZ

Has anyone here seen or heard of someone running X5687 with an Asus P6T Deluxe V2 successfully?


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Stock BIOS only has Rev 13 - 206C2 microcode, so may need updated, but I wouldn't expect that to be a must to boot. Hopefully you can test another regular CPU in there first as mentioned in PM, that way you can confirm or not the board is not faulty.


----------



## Retrorockit

FlawleZ said:


> Has anyone here seen or heard of someone running X5687 with an Asus P6T Deluxe V2 successfully?


CPUZ says yes.
http://valid.x86.fr/izs3g6
It even allows a magical unlocked multiplier and huge overclocks on stock Voltage.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Thanks, and that shows Rev 13 microcode is OK for this CPU too. So, maybe the X5687 was damaged too when the other board died?


----------



## 99belle99

99belle99 said:


> Anyone else having problems with their systems. My Windows 10 system hangs where you login on boot up for about 2 mins and once into windows another 1 minute plus wait till windows runs as normal. This never happened to me for all the years I have been on this X58 platform since near launch.
> 
> It seems to be a bit weird this happened not long after that Windows update. The paranoid in me think they hampered my system but if nobody else has this problem a component of mine is having issues.


Well turns out it must have been the windows update I got a couple of days ago or even a silent update that was pushed through yesterday. It turns into black screen of death which was also present in safe mode also and windows startup repair found nothing so re-installation was the only thing I could do. Luckily I had a second SSD lying around so installed windows onto that and can always throw in the old one when I am in the mood to mess around to see if I can fix it.


----------



## Aleslammer

Three different kits of ECC Reg. RAM, 3x4, 3x8 & 3x16, Asus RIIIE with a X5675 all no post.

3x4 Samsung M393B5170EH1-CH9Q1, HP P/N:8B 500203-061 (8B maybe S:B)
3x8 Samsung M393B1K70CH0-CH9Q5. HP P/N:500205-071
3x16 Samsung M393B2G70BH0-YH9, No other branding

Not doubting, saw a post on another forum that had 6x8 going so gave it a try. Will pull out another board in the next couple weeks and give it another go.


----------



## FlawleZ

Retrorockit said:


> FlawleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here seen or heard of someone running X5687 with an Asus P6T Deluxe V2 successfully?
> 
> 
> 
> CPUZ says yes.
> http://valid.x86.fr/izs3g6
> It even allows a magical unlocked multiplier and huge overclocks on stock Voltage.
Click to expand...




HelpDatBIOS said:


> Thanks, and that shows Rev 13 microcode is OK for this CPU too. So, maybe the X5687 was damaged too when the other board died? /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif


Thanks for that. I have an X5675 here and that dropped in and worked without issue. Board is currently running 1202 bios so not sure why it didnt want to post with my X5687. Sadly my Sabertooth X58 board is no longer posting either (red CPU and dram led) or I'd test in that board.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Aleslammer said:


> Three different kits of ECC Reg. RAM, 3x4, 3x8 & 3x16, Asus RIIIE with a X5675 all no post.
> 
> 3x4 Samsung M393B5170EH1-CH9Q1, HP P/N:8B 500203-061 (8B maybe S:B)
> 3x8 Samsung M393B1K70CH0-CH9Q5. HP P/N:500205-071
> 3x16 Samsung M393B2G70BH0-YH9, No other branding
> 
> Not doubting, saw a post on another forum that had 6x8 going so gave it a try. Will pull out another board in the next couple weeks and give it another go.


Those are 2Rx4. I think the key things are they need to be 2Rx8 and you need a Xeon processor. The ones that worked for me are Samsung M393B5273CH0-YH9. Looking far back in this thread, Kana's are also 2Rx8.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@*FlawleZ* - it must be damaged CPU then, I rechecked and that CPU-z submission is using 1202 BIOS too, so should be working. Was that the onboard BIOS once you got it working?
If yes, probably damaged CPU. What debug code does your Sabertooth stop on, with other CPU (Not this X5687)?


----------



## croky

xxpenguinxx said:


> Those are 2Rx4. I think the key things are they need to be 2Rx8 and you need a Xeon processor. The ones that worked for me are Samsung M393B5273CH0-YH9. Looking far back in this thread, Kana's are also 2Rx8.


Yeah ... correct me if I'm wrong but we have yet to see a 2Rx4 + X58 working module. So either 1Rx8 or 2Rx8 are most probably the way to go. But what about 1Rx4 modules ?


----------



## FlawleZ

HelpDatBIOS said:


> @*FlawleZ* - it must be damaged CPU then, I rechecked and that CPU-z submission is using 1202 BIOS too, so should be working. Was that the onboard BIOS once you got it working?
> If yes, probably damaged CPU. What debug code does your Sabertooth stop on, with other CPU (Not this X5687)?


The X5687 might be dead not sure. I have quite a few 1366 CPUs to use like i7 950, W3565, W3550, and X5675. Even a separate Dell T3500 with another X5687. I've tried all W series and the i7 950 in the Sabertooth now to no avail. I'm currently looking for a speaker to check for beeps but this board doesnt have a debug LED output unfortunately. It's so odd as it worked great for so long until I stuck in my closet for a few months. 
.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@FlawleZ - there you go, you can test this X5687 swapped into your known compatible Dell T3500, then you will know if CPU is damaged or not.

Pickup a cheap debug card on ebay, long wait for shipping if you order cheap, but maybe you can find local seller on ebay or amazon, or some local PC shop might have one for sale too.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

Dupe


----------



## theister

Aleslammer said:


> Three different kits of ECC Reg. RAM, 3x4, 3x8 & 3x16, Asus RIIIE with a X5675 all no post.
> 
> 3x4 Samsung M393B5170EH1-CH9Q1, HP P/N:8B 500203-061 (8B maybe S:B)
> 3x8 Samsung M393B1K70CH0-CH9Q5. HP P/N:500205-071
> 3x16 Samsung M393B2G70BH0-YH9, No other branding
> 
> Not doubting, saw a post on another forum that had 6x8 going so gave it a try. Will pull out another board in the next couple weeks and give it another go.



Can you please set the ram divider to 1066er and retest the rams again?

I have tested some micron 2x8 4gb 1333er reg ecc rams (MT18KSF51272PDZ-1G4K1FF)with a Gigabyte X58A-OC and a ASRock X58 Extreme6 (that supports ECC, dunno if reg too).

The X58A-OC does not boot with them, cause it tries to use the 1333er divider, but if i set the divider to 1066 manually (with some other ram installed before ofc) the board boots, but i can not use a higher ram divider, even the ram is specified as 1333er.

Nearly the same is about the ASROCK Board : it boots right away (cause it uses the 1066 ram divider for the rams), but using a higher ram divider is not possible.


----------



## FlawleZ

This is what blew up on the MSI Big Bang board. Front pictured with heat sink removed. Then back of board.


----------



## FlawleZ

Here is pictured before heat sink removed.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

FlawleZ said:


> Here is pictured before heat sink removed.


Looks like a mosfet for the northbridge.

I did a quick OC test on the RAM and managed to get about 2190mhz before the motherboard stopped behaving. It gets stuck in a boot loop if I go higher, and drops ram channels if I go lower voltage or tighter timings. 

I ran memtest for 4-5 minutes to do a quick stability test. Here's a few "stable" settings.

1866mhz, 9-9-9-24 1T 1.50v
1955Mhz, 9-10-10-24 1T 1.50v
2054Mhz, 9-10-10-24 1T 1.55v
2104Mhz, 9-10-10-24 1T 1.60v
2134Mhz, 9-11-11-24 1T 1.60v
2190Mhz, 9-11-11-24 1T 1.65v


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@FlawleZ - hard to tell if that QFP chip blew, or something beside it blew and burned into the QFP chip. Are those AIO Mosfet packages, with chokes SFC above on the left but not on right. Looks like traces were shorted throughout the PCB too
Whatever blew there, it looks like several components were taken out at same time too, you're wife's a hard gamer  
I agree with xxpnguinxx, looks like mosfet package for the NB/Memory, surprised to see that with heatsinks on them, must have been critical failure or short, not due to overheating.


Has to be a donor parts board now


----------



## FlawleZ

HelpDatBIOS said:


> @FlawleZ - hard to tell if that QFP chip blew, or something beside it blew and burned into the QFP chip. Are those AIO Mosfet packages, with chokes SFC above on the left but not on right. Looks like traces were shorted throughout the PCB too
> Whatever blew there, it looks like several components were taken out at same time too, you're wife's a hard gamer
> I agree with xxpnguinxx, looks like mosfet package for the NB/Memory, surprised to see that with heatsinks on them, must have been critical failure or short, not due to overheating.
> 
> 
> Has to be a donor parts board now


Indeed the board is now toast. I do have a secondary MSI Big Bang given to me by a friend some years ago that I can't for the life of me get it to power on or post at all. The board looks like its nearly brand new. I think I may invest into a debug card like mentioned. Do you have any recommendations on a specific one? I see a lot on ebay and don't want to waste my time or money on one that won't be helpful.


----------



## Retrorockit

Since it blew next to the heatsink mounting screw maybe the heatsink crushed the board there?


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@*FlawleZ* - any of them should be OK, I have several that were cheapest ones I could find on ebay at the time. Just make sure you get a regular PCI sized one (not mini-pci )
4 digit cards are not any better than 2 digits cards that I've noticed, they just give duplicate codes in any/all instances where I've tried one.

These are the ones I have, all work same, all always give same codes (I use the one in the middle most often, for no reason  )
https://www.ebay.com/itm/132715073015
https://www.ebay.com/itm/350948166105
https://www.ebay.com/itm/201724047163


----------



## Squall Leonhart

Aleslammer said:


> Three different kits of ECC Reg. RAM, 3x4, 3x8 & 3x16, Asus RIIIE with a X5675 all no post.
> 
> 3x4 Samsung M393B5170EH1-CH9Q1, HP P/N:8B 500203-061 (8B maybe S:B)
> 3x8 Samsung M393B1K70CH0-CH9Q5. HP P/N:500205-071
> 3x16 Samsung M393B2G70BH0-YH9, No other branding
> 
> Not doubting, saw a post on another forum that had 6x8 going so gave it a try. Will pull out another board in the next couple weeks and give it another go.


aren't samsung sticks specialised to server boards?


----------



## Aleslammer

Squall Leonhart said:


> aren't samsung sticks specialised to server boards?


The three kits posted did come from a workstation/server environment but not all their product is focused solely on the server market.


----------



## 99belle99

Well I finally got my triple channel RAM back working. One day I turned on the computer and got a error detecting RAM size... and system would reboot a few times and eventually get into windows with only two sticks detected. I took my middle channel stick out which was giving the issue and ran dual channel for a few months then yesterday I got fed up and said I will get to the bottom of it.

I was reading online here and other places that it was from over tightening the cooler but I wouldn't believe I done that or bent pins so I took the cooler off and looked and no bent pins and put the cooler on and YES it was from over tightening the cooler. I just tightened it up till it was snug and booted and was running triple channel again.

Lazyness is the culprit. Good thing I got fed up and decided to investigate or I would still be running dual channel.


----------



## Caffinator

sometimes reseating ram fixes stuff too


----------



## Jspinks020

Yeah Re-seat it that Fixed the Rampage a few times. Board was dogged lol


----------



## Slayer3032

I had some non-working dimm slots for years, when I rebuilt it into a new case and removed my heatsinks so I can fit the ram under my NH-D14 everything worked fine afterwards.


----------



## Retrorockit

Squall Leonhart said:


> aren't samsung sticks specialised to server boards?


ASFAIK "Server" RAM is a term for RDIMMs to warn away desktop users who may not know what RDIMM means and be a PITA buying and returning a lot of parts they can't use.


----------



## fistuchiis

*p6t deluxe v2 with ECC RAM*

I recently got an ASUS P6T DELUXE v2 and a Xeon x5650 very cheap and i got also 6 sticks of DDR3 8gb ECC brand GOO3m model VG07016761-735 , also veeery cheap.

Have anyone tried ECC ram in the p6t deluxe v2 ?
Thx in advance.


----------



## AT0MAC

Nice! I have both a 3680 and a 5675 laying around, im building an old school rig here in December but have not chosen which one of them to use yet, any suggestions? Im aiming for the highest possible overclock, will run 3 separate loops in the system, 1 for gpu, 1 for cpu and 1 for chipset


----------



## tbob22

fistuchiis said:


> I recently got an ASUS P6T DELUXE v2 and a Xeon x5650 very cheap and i got also 6 sticks of DDR3 8gb ECC brand GOO3m model VG07016761-735 , also veeery cheap.
> 
> Have anyone tried ECC ram in the p6t deluxe v2 ?
> Thx in advance.



Unbuffered right? Should work but ECC will not function properly.


----------



## fistuchiis

tbob22 said:


> Unbuffered right? Should work but ECC will not function properly.



Thats the problem , i dont know if they are Buffered or UNbuffered and dont know how to identify it.


----------



## tbob22

fistuchiis said:


> Thats the problem , i dont know if they are Buffered or UNbuffered and dont know how to identify it.


That looks like Registered. Unbuffered ECC doesn't usually have a bigger chip in the center like that, but there may be exceptions.

Best way is to just test it I guess.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It has a register chip on it so it should be registered. I can't find the exact specs though.


----------



## tbob22

xxpenguinxx said:


> It has a register chip on it so it should be registered. I can't find the exact specs though.


Yeah, every unbuffered ECC stick I've ever seen does not have a register chip. Crucial is confusing with products like this:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YG8ZNI

Guessing they are just using a generic photo though.

Edit: 
HP does it as well:

https://www.amazon.com/HP-12800E-12800-Memory-669324-B21/dp/B008H7HSBC


----------



## ckfrey

So guys i just got my new(used but new to me) x58 setup running last week. Wanted to see what everyone thinks so far. Its an X5650 on an asus sabertooth x58, 12gb of samsung 1600 mhz(running 1900 stable as im writing) and a sapphire nitro r9 fury . picked up everything for exact $400 by searching for deals on ebay. Processor is running 4.11Ghz at 3.25vcore on an old arctic extreme 2.


----------



## treadstone

99belle99 said:


> Well I finally got my triple channel RAM back working. One day I turned on the computer and got a error detecting RAM size... and system would reboot a few times and eventually get into windows with only two sticks detected. I took my middle channel stick out which was giving the issue and ran dual channel for a few months then yesterday I got fed up and said I will get to the bottom of it.
> 
> I was reading online here and other places that it was from over tightening the cooler but I wouldn't believe I done that or bent pins so I took the cooler off and looked and no bent pins and put the cooler on and YES it was from over tightening the cooler. I just tightened it up till it was snug and booted and was running triple channel again.
> 
> Lazyness is the culprit. Good thing I got fed up and decided to investigate or I would still be running dual channel.


I have had that same experience, that i socked down the cpu too much, i took it out, reseated a little more gently and everything was fine.

nice job bro...


----------



## fistuchiis

tbob22 said:


> Yeah, every unbuffered ECC stick I've ever seen does not have a register chip. Crucial is confusing with products like this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006YG8ZNI
> 
> Do i need a special bios for ECC reg ? i have last bios , version 1202


----------



## Retrorockit

I think you guys have got it backwards. ECC has an extra logic chip and this shows up in the designation as x72 =9x8 chips, instead of the non ECC x64 =8x8 chips (or X128 in high density 8x16). I have no idea how to spot registered vs. unbuffered except they're usually refered to as RDIMM.
Generally X58 supports UDIMMs often ECC or not. The dual CPU chipset 5500/5520 seems to only support 2QPI CPUs (5500,5600 series Xeons), and RDIMMs to support the higher RAM capacity listed for those CPUs. RDIMMM support on X58 seems to be rare but "possible".


----------



## Jspinks020

Retrorockit said:


> I think you guys have got it backwards. ECC has an extra logic chip and this shows up in the designation as x72 =9x8 chips, instead of the non ECC x64 =8x8 chips (or X128 in high density 8x16). I have no idea how to spot registered vs. unbuffered except they're usually refered to as RDIMM.
> Generally X58 supports UDIMMs often ECC or not. The dual CPU chipset 5500/5520 seems to only support 2QPI CPUs (5500,5600 series Xeons), and RDIMMs to support the higher RAM capacity listed for those CPUs. RDIMMM support on X58 seems to be rare but "possible".


Well you should be able to find any old CL9 kit 1333 1600 at least. Hynix made quite a bit of it for example and it Probably still works. And it clocked well on it.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Retrorockit said:


> I think you guys have got it backwards. ECC has an extra logic chip and this shows up in the designation as x72 =9x8 chips, instead of the non ECC x64 =8x8 chips (or X128 in high density 8x16). I have no idea how to spot registered vs. unbuffered except they're usually refered to as RDIMM.
> Generally X58 supports UDIMMs often ECC or not. The dual CPU chipset 5500/5520 seems to only support 2QPI CPUs (5500,5600 series Xeons), and RDIMMs to support the higher RAM capacity listed for those CPUs. RDIMMM support on X58 seems to be rare but "possible".


ECC has an extra memory IC. Registerd also has the register which is different. I don't know if non-ECC registered RAM exists.

Unbuffered non-ECC:
https://product-images.www8-hp.com/digmedialib/prodimg/lowres/c03341475.png

ECC:
https://product-images.www8-hp.com/digmedialib/prodimg/lowres/c03186237.png

Registered + ECC:
https://www.itinstock.com/ekmps/sho...0-ddr3-1333mhz-ecc-registered-ram-42187-p.jpg

Also, registered DIMMs work in my system as long as they're 2Rx8. ECC works if the BIOS supports it, otherwise it's disabled by default.


----------



## Retrorockit

Thanks for the photos, so ECC ,and registered each add a chip. 8 chips= Udimm,9 chips=ECC,10 chips=RDIMM/ ECC.
I looked at 8GB 2rx4 modules I have and they have 16 "memory" chips, and the ECC UDIMM has one extra chip (17), and the ECC RDIMM has 2 extra chips (18)

Also the confirmation of 2rx8 RDIMM working with X58 is very useful. Are those 8GB modules in your system spec. the RDIMMs?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Retrorockit said:


> Thanks for the photos, so ECC ,and registered each add a chip. 8 chips= Udimm,9 chips=ECC,10 chips=RDIMM/ ECC.
> I looked at 8GB 2rx4 modules I have and they have 16 "memory" chips, and the ECC UDIMM has one extra chip (17), and the ECC RDIMM has 2 extra chips (18)
> 
> Also the confirmation of 2rx8 RDIMM working with X58 is very useful. Are those 8GB modules in your system spec. the RDIMMs?


The ones I tested were 4GB modules.


----------



## Caffinator

I'm starting to feel the latest chrome update drag its feet. I think our platform is on its last leg. 

It's frustrating to discover the shortage of Intel chips - no way am I paying $900 for a i7 7820X. The $400 or $500 pricetag seems ok, but I'm disappointed 4.8 or 5.0GHz seems to be the most you can get out of those chips. Clock for clock, they are 30% faster. With that in mind, I'm looking at an upgrade to the equivalent of a 6.25GHz Xeon X5650. 48.5% boost. I'd rather do that, than throw $40 here and there for more used Xeons to see if they can get passed 4.2GHz. I run 50C load(good water cooling setup) so it's just the chip


----------



## 99belle99

Caffinator said:


> I'm starting to feel the latest chrome update drag its feet. *I think our platform is on its last leg.*
> 
> It's frustrating to discover the shortage of Intel chips - no way am I paying $900 for a i7 7820X. The $400 or $500 pricetag seems ok, but I'm disappointed 4.8 or 5.0GHz seems to be the most you can get out of those chips. Clock for clock, they are 30% faster. With that in mind, I'm looking at an upgrade to the equivalent of a 6.25GHz Xeon X5650. 48.5% boost. I'd rather do that, than throw $40 here and there for more used Xeons to see if they can get passed 4.2GHz. I run 50C load(good water cooling setup) so it's just the chip


Must be just you my system is running fine.

You can easily get higher than 4.2GHz on these chips. I can do 4.6GHz easily but do not bother to run like that 24/7. I'm at 4.2GHz. I never tried to go any higher than 4.6 as that would require more BCLK on my 5660.


----------



## Caffinator

99belle99 said:


> Must be just you my system is running fine.
> 
> You can easily get higher than 4.2GHz on these chips. I can do 4.6GHz easily but do not bother to run like that 24/7. I'm at 4.2GHz. I never tried to go any higher than 4.6 as that would require more BCLK on my 5660.


i've only booted at 4.5GHz, but the uncore, specifically, gives out first on my chip. The board clocks well at 206MHz BCLK, but I get stuck in a dance between uncore and RAM timings. 

At the end of the day, I settled for a higher uncore speed(x18 multiplier) with 191MHz BCLK for a 24/7 CPU clock of 4.2GHz. The uncore is running exactly half the speed of the QPI itself.


----------



## CrimsonKing87

Hi everyone first post here!

I have a 2010 Rampage II Gene and in 2016 i retired my trusty old 4Ghz 920 and switched to a X5650 and i'm quite happy. 
My MB seems to max out at 211 BCLK with 1,81592 PLL Voltage, anything higher than that gives me instability, and with the locked 20 multiplier i can't get any higher than 4.2.

i'll post bios settings tonight if you are intrested.

I just upgraded from a GTX 970 to a GTX 1080 and i'm considering a W3680. Do you think it'd be a decent upgrade or a sidegrade?


----------



## tbob22

fistuchiis said:


> Do i need a special bios for ECC reg ? i have last bios , version 1202


I've not had luck getting 2Rx4 Reg sticks to work on my board (yours look like 2Rx4 as well). 2Rx8 may work on some boards from the sound of it.



xxpenguinxx said:


> Also, registered DIMMs work in my system as long as they're 2Rx8. ECC works if the BIOS supports it, otherwise it's disabled by default.


Ahh, interesting. I was unable to get buffered sticks to work on either my P6T6 or P6T Deluxe. I believe they were all 2Rx4 though so that have may been the issue.




CrimsonKing87 said:


> Hi everyone first post here!
> 
> I have a 2010 Rampage II Gene and in 2016 i retired my trusty old 4Ghz 920 and switched to a X5650 and i'm quite happy.
> My MB seems to max out at 211 BCLK with 1,81592 PLL Voltage, anything higher than that gives me instability, and with the locked 20 multiplier i can't get any higher than 4.2.
> 
> i'll post bios settings tonight if you are intrested.
> 
> I just upgraded from a GTX 970 to a GTX 1080 and i'm considering a W3680. Do you think it'd be a decent upgrade or a sidegrade?


Sidegrade and maybe a downgrade in temperatures. I'd go for something like a x5675 instead if you are multi limited. You may be able to find a modded bios to allow high TDP turbo on that board.


----------



## treadstone

CrimsonKing87 said:


> Hi everyone first post here!
> 
> I have a 2010 Rampage II Gene and in 2016 i retired my trusty old 4Ghz 920 and switched to a X5650 and i'm quite happy.
> My MB seems to max out at 211 BCLK with 1,81592 PLL Voltage, anything higher than that gives me instability, and with the locked 20 multiplier i can't get any higher than 4.2.
> 
> i'll post bios settings tonight if you are interested.
> 
> I just upgraded from a GTX 970 to a GTX 1080 and i'm considering a W3680. Do you think it'd be a decent upgrade or a sidegrade?


Welcome, I see you have been lurking since 2016, I love the x58 platform, 

I am excited I just got a Gigabyte X58 Extreme and the i7-980X Extreme Edition, it just rolled in today...
What a sweet board, I still want a UD9 but they are so hard to find....

I have the R2E also, haven't put it thru the paces yet either...
so it will be nice to see your bios settings..

But I'm sure you will enjoy the forum.
Blast us a CPUz of your rig, that would be cool....
I'll post some pics and a CPUz once i clean up my new board and chip....


with the 211 BCLK that pretty good...

I would think about the.......

Intel Core i7-980X Extreme Edition SLBUZ Six Core 3.33 GHz
Intel Xeon X5690 3.46GHz 6.4GT/s 12MB 6 Core 1333MHz SLBVX CPU Processor
Intel Xeon W3690 3.46 GHz Six Core Processor

Just keep checking fleebay, the bottom one will be your cheapest purchase.
With the upgrade to the gtx1080 why not get the best chip for the board, 
maybe with the new chip you might be able to push that 211 BCLK 



-steve


----------



## tbob22

treadstone said:


> ...
> 
> Intel Core i7-980X Extreme Edition SLBUZ Six Core 3.33 GHz
> Intel Xeon X5690 3.46GHz 6.4GT/s 12MB 6 Core 1333MHz SLBVX CPU Processor
> Intel Xeon W3690 3.46 GHz Six Core Processor
> 
> ....


In my opinion these are overkill unless you are have very strong cooling. Westmere is limited to around 4.5ghz-4.6ghz on high end air while keeping temps under control and staying under/around 1.4v, a x5675 can easily handle that at 200bclk at a much lower price (~$30 vs ~$70-100).

Under water maybe 4.8ghz on a well binned chip, then the higher multi may make sense but on the Rampage 2 Gene you'd probably be running into stability issues at this point as voltage would need to be well over 1.4v.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I wouldn't get the X5690 unless you find one as cheap as the X5670 or X5675. The extra multipliers aren't really worth it. The X5675 has a x23 base multiplier, or 4.6Ghz @ 200 bclk. More than enough for most games, and higher frequencies require significant cooling. My 360 radiator can't keep up if ran at 100% load.

The W3690 and i7-980X may not be worth it if you don't need the x12 RAM multiplier. Since you can run 200+ BCLK, that shouldn't be needed.


----------



## Jspinks020

I'll give ya one...there is that one x5650 over here...I don't have a good board for it though..just the 5520...


----------



## 99belle99

treadstone said:


> , I still want a UD9 but they are so hard to find....


What's so good about the UD9? I have a UD7 rev 1.0 myself just genuinely curious. I'd have thought the x58a-oc would be a better board? since it was released when the 980x was released.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

BTW, the Rampage II Gene should be able to use the 6-core turbo multiplier. It's normally +2 the base multiplier, except for the X5690 and maybe a few others that don't have it.


----------



## tbob22

xxpenguinxx said:


> BTW, the Rampage II Gene should be able to use the 6-core turbo multiplier. It's normally +2 the base multiplier, except for the X5690 and maybe a few others that don't have it.


Does that board have high TDP turbo? I know with my P6T Deluxe v2 I had to crossflash in order to use 24x under load on my x5670.


----------



## Magnetor

my results https://valid.x86.fr/4vs081


----------



## xxpenguinxx

tbob22 said:


> Does that board have high TDP turbo? I know with my P6T Deluxe v2 I had to crossflash in order to use 24x under load on my x5670.



I'm not sure if it can be manually set, but with mine on auto it keeps the X5650 at the x22 multi. The only issue I ran into was I needed to set the CPU voltage manually to 1.2V or the board would randomly reboot.


----------



## CrimsonKing87

Thanks everyone for the answers, what a nice community!

With my gene and the X5650 i can set the bios to 21 multiplier but under load it goes to 20x. Do you think there is a modded bios around? i nerver thought about it. 

I'll post my bios settings as soon as my pc is available again , I'm upgrading my watercooling setup now so the loop is open.


----------



## tbob22

CrimsonKing87 said:


> Thanks everyone for the answers, what a nice community!
> 
> With my gene and the X5650 i can set the bios to 21 multiplier but under load it goes to 20x. Do you think there is a modded bios around? i nerver thought about it.
> 
> I'll post my bios settings as soon as my pc is available again , I'm upgrading my watercooling setup now so the loop is open.


Yeah, that's the same thing that would happen with my P6T Deluxe v2. Crossflashed with a P6T WS Pro and was able to lock in x24, but it did come with a few bugs, I think some of USB ports quit working. From what I remember the Gene does not work with any crossflashed bioses, but maybe someone knows a bit more.

I'd personally just grab a x5675(x23 multi, [email protected], ~$30 US) or x5680(x25 multi [email protected] ~$45 US) for cheap and not worry about crossflashing unless there is an easy/low risk method.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Mine stays at the x22 multi while under full load. I'll need to double check but I think this is all I have set:


Extreme Tweaker:
- Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
- CPU Ratio x22
- CPU Voltage 1.2V


I'm not sure on SpeedStep and C-State Tech, under CPU Configuration. I'll check later tonight when I get home.


----------



## tbob22

xxpenguinxx said:


> Mine stays at the x22 multi while under full load. I'll need to double check but I think this is all I have set:
> 
> 
> Extreme Tweaker:
> - Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
> - CPU Ratio x22
> - CPU Voltage 1.2V
> 
> 
> I'm not sure on SpeedStep and C-State Tech, under CPU Configuration. I'll check later tonight when I get home.


Oh, interesting I saw the EVGA board in your signature and was a bit confused, looked a the second rig and now I see it .

It even stays at x22 under something heavy like P95?


----------



## Jspinks020

Yeah it should be capable mod the bios and or a chip...I had lost the chip. But yeah it might of booted with the x5650 I don't know now...


----------



## xxpenguinxx

tbob22 said:


> Oh, interesting I saw the EVGA board in your signature and was a bit confused, looked a the second rig and now I see it .
> 
> It even stays at x22 under something heavy like P95?


It seems to stay at x22 with P95.

Here's my current BIOS settings, I was wrong about the CPU ratio, it is on auto. 

Extreme Tweaker:
- Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
- CPU Ratio: Auto
- CPU Turbo Power Limit: Disabled
- Extreme OV: Enabled
- CPU Voltage Control: Absolute (VID)
- CPU Voltage: 1.2V

CPU Configuration:
- C1E: Enabled
- Turbo: Enabled
- SpeedStep: Enabled
- C-states: Disabled

The CPU Turbo Power Limit is most likely what you need to change. Other settings should be default.


----------



## tbob22

xxpenguinxx said:


> It seems to stay at x22 with P95.
> 
> Here's my current BIOS settings, I was wrong about the CPU ratio, it is on auto.
> 
> Extreme Tweaker:
> - Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
> - CPU Ratio: Auto
> - CPU Turbo Power Limit: Disabled
> - Extreme OV: Enabled
> - CPU Voltage Control: Absolute (VID)
> - CPU Voltage: 1.2V
> 
> CPU Configuration:
> - C1E: Enabled
> - Turbo: Enabled
> - SpeedStep: Enabled
> - C-states: Disabled
> 
> The CPU Turbo Power Limit is most likely what you need to change. Other settings should be default.



Oh, that's at stock though. At lower clocks like 3.8ghz or so I remember my Deluxe v2 would stay at 24x even under load, but once overclocked past 4ghz it would drop to 22x. Once crossflashed there was something named "High TDP Turbo", that could be a similar option to "CPU Turbo Power Limit" though.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

tbob22 said:


> Oh, that's at stock though. At lower clocks like 3.8ghz or so I remember my Deluxe v2 would stay at 24x even under load, but once overclocked past 4ghz it would drop to 22x. Once crossflashed there was something named "High TDP Turbo", that could be a similar option to "CPU Turbo Power Limit" though.


It's the same when set to 3.5GHz, 160 bclk. I have it at stock because I don't need the extra speed on the server and want to make sure it's stable. 

I'm ordering some registered RAM to see if it will work with this board too. The manual says it can detect ECC, but I won't know 100% until after testing. If not, it's going in the gaming rig since I know that works.


----------



## javeloe

*Help me*

Hi guys, i was overclocking my system and got it 7hr Aida64 stable (i stopped it myself) but when i played CSGO today, I got Unexpected Kernel Mode Trap BSOD, followed by Critical Structure BSOD, and lastly Memory Management BSOD
What I just did was to drop timings from 9-9-9-24-2n to 10-11-11-31-2n
Can you guys help me achieve better stability?

Bios settings:
Multi: 23x
BCLK: 192
Clock: 4.416 Ghz
UCLK: 3072Mhz
DRAM Frequency: DDR3-1536
DRAM Timings: 10-11-11-31-2n
CPU voltage: 1.43v
CPU PLL: 1.88v
QPI/DRAM: 1.36v
ICH: 1.25v
IOH: 1.25v
DRAM Bus: 1.643v
CPU Clock Skew: Delay 200ps
IOH Clock Skew: Delay 200ps
LLC: Full Calibration
CPU spread spectrum: Disabled
PCIE spread spectrum: Disabled
C-state : Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Disabled
SpeedStep: Disabled
Virtualization: Enabled

Userbenchmark: https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/12942804
Cinebench R15: 1050cb

Temps are fine:
35-43 deg C idle with a 30C ambient
70-80 deg C max temps AIDA64 stability test with a 30C ambient

Specs: X5660
ID-Cooling Frostflow+ 240 AIO
ASUS Rampage III Extreme
2 x 8GB Corsair Vengeance CMZ16GX3M2A1600C9 (9-9-9-24)
Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200 W

My graphics card is BIOS modded cyclops3


----------



## Jspinks020

Just Probably the cl9 kit. And 4.2ghz should be really stable...that ran for years. what I'm saying not the best chips have to throw 1.4v+ at it.
that x5650 is probaly a good chip the 5520 board running it stupid like 1.45v and no ocing...need a mobo for that one..again good 4.2-4.4ghz chip.

I don't need it though..this 2600x is a good runner. and already really dogged the 7700k and evga....


----------



## CrimsonKing87

Here is my 4.2 stable bios config:

https://imgur.com/a/EMv4T2D

probably the turbo power limit enabled is the reason i can't keep 22 multi all the time, i'll try disabling it.


----------



## 99belle99

javeloe said:


> Hi guys, i was overclocking my system and got it 7hr Aida64 stable (i stopped it myself) but when i played CSGO today, I got Unexpected Kernel Mode Trap BSOD, followed by Critical Structure BSOD, and lastly Memory Management BSOD
> What I just did was to drop timings from 9-9-9-24-2n to 10-11-11-31-2n
> Can you guys help me achieve better stability?
> 
> Bios settings:
> Multi: 23x
> BCLK: 192
> Clock: 4.416 Ghz
> UCLK: 3072Mhz
> DRAM Frequency: DDR3-1536
> DRAM Timings: 10-11-11-31-2n
> CPU voltage: 1.43v
> CPU PLL: 1.88v
> QPI/DRAM: 1.36v
> ICH: 1.25v
> IOH: 1.25v
> DRAM Bus: 1.643v
> CPU Clock Skew: Delay 200ps
> IOH Clock Skew: Delay 200ps
> LLC: Full Calibration
> CPU spread spectrum: Disabled
> PCIE spread spectrum: Disabled
> C-state : Disabled
> Execute Disable Bit: Disabled
> SpeedStep: Disabled
> Virtualization: Enabled
> 
> Userbenchmark: https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/12942804
> Cinebench R15: 1050cb
> 
> Temps are fine:
> 35-43 deg C idle with a 30C ambient
> 70-80 deg C max temps AIDA64 stability test with a 30C ambient
> 
> Specs: X5660
> ID-Cooling Frostflow+ 240 AIO
> ASUS Rampage III Extreme
> 2 x 8GB Corsair Vengeance CMZ16GX3M2A1600C9 (9-9-9-24)
> Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200 W
> 
> My graphics card is BIOS modded cyclops3



Try 200 x 21 for 4.2GHz. I have been running like that for years rock solid stable. And maybe do not disable speed step and them other power saving settings.


----------



## CrimsonKing87

I managed to get the x5650 at a stable 22 multi, it was indeed the turbo power limit. It now sits at 200 x 22 so 4.4 ghx at 1.38 vcore, 73 max temp on my newer loop in interl burn test. 
Very happy with it, i might try to push it a little more but 205 x 22 isn't stable at 1.4 vcore and i get a 0x9C bsod after the first iteration of IBT, I'm not sure exceeding 1.4 for 100 mhz is worth it...


----------



## gt33

*Need help choosing a Xeon x58 for gaming*

I don't want to build a new gaming system just yet. I am planning to go for it in about 1-1,5y. Till then, I wouldn't say "No" to some overpriced extra CPU horsepower, as long as I am not totally wasting money, 'cause the games I am playing seem like they could benefit from some extra CPU power. I am using this PC for gaming at 1440p (2560x1600) and I am thinking about a decently priced upgrade for the CPU.

My current system consists of the following:
*PSU* - Corsair 1200W
*Mobo* - EVGA X58 Classified 3 (141-GT-E770) - LGA 1366
*CPU* - i7 950 @ 3.9 Ghz (23 x 167, 23 x 171 is fine too) - conservative o/c on air using a Prolimatech's Megahalems with 2 fans setup.
*RAM* - Corsair 1600 6 x 2gb = 12gb RAM (clocked at 1338 Mhz)
*GPU* - 2x GTX 780 Ti SLI
*Storage* - 2 SSDs, 2 HDDs, games run from EVO 960 on Sata2
*Monitor* - Dell u3014 (2560x1600)

I only have basic experience with o/c and I believe I could get more out of my 950, but back then when I had bought it, after experimenting with it for some time, I decided that I was happy with a conservative 3.9 ghz o/c that I could reach with stock voltage.

So, according to EVGA, the following CPUs are supported by my mobo: Westmere Xeon x5690, x5680, x5670, x5667, some more.

So, I was wondering:
*1*) Since I can get a Xeon rather cheap, could I get any meaningful upgrade by o/cing it on air, compared to my o/ced 950?
*2*) If I decide to go for it, which Xeon would you recommend? 

Most of the games I am playing can't really utilize effectively more than 2 cores, definitely not more than 4. So, I am going by the assumption that I would see a real benefit only if I could get a considerably higher stable o/c frequency. Am I wrong to assume that, are there any substantial real life gains to be expected by the newer architecture of the x5690 in gaming? (newer compared to my i7 950).

Finally, I am wondering if the lower TDP of the x5670 and 5667 (95W opposed to 130 for the x5690) would make for a better o/c on air. Additionally, considering that the x5667 has 4 cores and I don't think I need 6 for gaming, maybe between x5667 and x5670, the x5667 would be better for o/c due to having less cores or should I go for the safer choice of the 6 cores? Thoughts?


Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## treadstone

Hi, I 'm a big fan of if you can upgrade cheap and get 6 cores, maybe more onboard cache or stuff like that then why not....
it will help with multitasking or any cpu intensive things you do.

plus I like the classy 3 so you should do it right and get the 6 / 12 and switch to 3x 4G stix with higher speeds but tighter settings

but that is just me...

-tread


----------



## 99belle99

Anyone else notice a drop in CPU score in Timespy compared to over a year ago.

Here is my CPU score at 4.6GHz a over a year ago: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/2504664


Here it is at 4.2GHz: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/108101 https://www.3dmark.com/spy/2498237


And below was taking yesterday at 4.2GHz:

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/5483362

It is a significant drop.


----------



## Slayer3032

gt33 said:


> I don't want to build a new gaming system just yet. I am planning to go for it in about 1-1,5y. Till then, I wouldn't say "No" to some overpriced extra CPU horsepower, as long as I am not totally wasting money, 'cause the games I am playing seem like they could benefit from some extra CPU power. I am using this PC for gaming at 1440p (2560x1600) and I am thinking about a decently priced upgrade for the CPU.
> 
> My current system consists of the following:
> *PSU* - Corsair 1200W
> *Mobo* - EVGA X58 Classified 3 (141-GT-E770) - LGA 1366
> *CPU* - i7 950 @ 3.9 Ghz (23 x 167, 23 x 171 is fine too) - conservative o/c on air using a Prolimatech's Megahalems with 2 fans setup.
> *RAM* - Corsair 1600 6 x 2gb = 12gb RAM (clocked at 1338 Mhz)
> *GPU* - 2x GTX 780 Ti SLI
> *Storage* - 2 SSDs, 2 HDDs, games run from EVO 960 on Sata2
> *Monitor* - Dell u3014 (2560x1600)
> 
> I only have basic experience with o/c and I believe I could get more out of my 950, but back then when I had bought it, after experimenting with it for some time, I decided that I was happy with a conservative 3.9 ghz o/c that I could reach with stock voltage.
> 
> So, according to EVGA, the following CPUs are supported by my mobo: Westmere Xeon x5690, x5680, x5670, x5667, some more.
> 
> So, I was wondering:
> *1*) Since I can get a Xeon rather cheap, could I get any meaningful upgrade by o/cing it on air, compared to my o/ced 950?
> *2*) If I decide to go for it, which Xeon would you recommend?
> 
> Most of the games I am playing can't really utilize effectively more than 2 cores, definitely not more than 4. So, I am going by the assumption that I would see a real benefit only if I could get a considerably higher stable o/c frequency. Am I wrong to assume that, are there any substantial real life gains to be expected by the newer architecture of the x5690 in gaming? (newer compared to my i7 950).
> 
> Finally, I am wondering if the lower TDP of the x5670 and 5667 (95W opposed to 130 for the x5690) would make for a better o/c on air. Additionally, considering that the x5667 has 4 cores and I don't think I need 6 for gaming, maybe between x5667 and x5670, the x5667 would be better for o/c due to having less cores or should I go for the safer choice of the 6 cores? Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


I overclock my X5675 to [email protected] 1.425v and won't exceed 90c on any cores on air with my NH-D14. This isn't exactly the norm though and the solder and core quality vary wildly. If you have what I would consider to be extreme cooling constraints, a westmere quad might be worthwhile but if you have a decent $50~ air cooler and a decent case you should see upto 4.4ghz out of a westmere hexcore.

Nehalems are junk, the best Nehalems will generally match the worst Westmeres performance wise. It's not that there's anything wrong with a Nehalem, it's just that Westmeres are better for the same price. Nehalem Xeons can be had for as low as the cost of shipping, Westmere quads are only a couple to a few dollars more. The only way apparently to increase the cost of them is to drill a hole through them and sell them as keychains....
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Xeon...leanly-drilled-hole-sanded-edges/282970805475
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SLBF7-Intel-Xeon-E5530-8MB-Quad-Core-2-4GHz-5-86GT-s-Processor/323046361193

Any Westmere that is overclocked will be an upgrade, now it's going to depend on how much your current cpu is holding you back on if it's going to be feel like a substantial upgrade but it is definitely an upgrade. One that has next to no downsides other than a few bucks on ebay and the effort on your part to overclock it, update your bios, ect. My advice is to buy a X5675, although they keep selling and the prices go up and down. $25-35 is generally about what they're worth. All similarly spec'd westmeres are acceptable though really unless you're planning on going past 4.4ghz or so. The E5649 has a very attractive price point for lower overclocks as well at around $11-12. X5660's are a little more common but hold their value around $25-30 despite not being binned as well as a X5675.


----------



## Jspinks020

Could someone tell me all or a handful of boards that could overclock a x5650? I think the P6T does..drop in and will do it...I just have a lowly 5520 board its in right now. Can't overclock it...That chip will do a good clock I know...need to find a better board for it.


----------



## Slayer3032

Jspinks020 said:


> Could someone tell me all or a handful of boards that could overclock a x5650? I think the P6T does..drop in and will do it...I just have a lowly 5520 board its in right now. Can't overclock it...That chip will do a good clock I know...need to find a better board for it.


Pretty much any X58 board, you can probably patch in the microcodes into many that don't. Toss the latest bios revision into "intelmicrocodelist", if 206C2 is listed your board should support them. Ideally your microcode revision should also be 13, 14 or like 1D/1E, earlier microcodes such as 0F have issues with uncore multipliers and some other strange things that can very wildly.


----------



## dagget3450

Hey guys, anyone here noticing huge gaming performance drops with windows 1809 update? I was able to recreate it on my SR2 build. I have some friends running x58 still and they only really game on it. Just wondering if there is a workaround because i suspect its related to spectre/meltdown patches baked in the update maybe?


----------



## Freedommaster

*Safe voltage?*

I've been playing around with my overclock on my x5675 for a few months now, 4.6 is stable and solid but have been trying to get a higher clock just because, why not. Anyway, I have a stable 4.8ghz clock at 1.5v vcore and 1.35qpi. Temps are good, stay under 90c on all stress tests (Intel burn test, prime95, and Asus Real Bench). Under "normal" gaming usage the temps never go above 70c. So, if the temps aren't getting too high is a 1.5v vcore still too high? I have read that the QPI can cause degredation above 1.35v but I didn't hear anything about voltages on the vcore being too high causing damage as long as the temps aren't too high for too long. I tried looking back in post history but there's a ton of posts to read through, only saw voltages as high as 1.45v on others OC.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

1.35V is Intel's max rating. Anything higher can cause damage. The longer you run it, the more damage that can occur. Since this platform is beyond end of life, I wouldn't worry about it. We already go way beyond the max amperage rating when overclocking with stock voltage.


----------



## Hydroplane

Been keeping my eyes open for a good X58 board for overclocking. Most on ebay have silly prices. (same for X79)


----------



## Retrorockit

You might look into the Dell T3500, or HP Z400. Those and an unlocked Xeon can make a budget OC system. The Throttlestop overclocking method is so different from BIOS/BCLK that I started a separate thread for it at TPU. It wasn't a good fit here. Whole systems can be had for <$100. You may have noticed in my LGA775 post I went shopping for Optiplex XE and got 3 of them AND a T3500 for $80. All running sytems except one XE has a bad PSU. OC is typically 4.1 to 4.25GHz depending on level of stability required. There are cooling mods that might raise this but most users seem to be happy with a $150 gaming rig ( not counting GPU of course).
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/
Here are the builds for T3500. The top ones on the list are XTU overclocks. 77% CPU
https://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Dell-Precision-WorkStation-T3500--/2522
Here is a TS overclock scoring 83% CPU ranking, and 90% ranking compared to other W3680 unlocked xeons. Cooling was an 80mm fan added to the stock heatsink.
https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/7540614
It's overall ranking is buried in the pages due to a low end GPU.
Unlocked Nehalem Xeons are still <$20 chips. You might need one to boot an early machine so you can update the BIOS for the 6 Cores.
Did I just say I could build an overclocked X58 for $40? I suppose that might aggravate a lot of people.


----------



## Cloudforever

dagget3450 said:


> Hey guys, anyone here noticing huge gaming performance drops with windows 1809 update? I was able to recreate it on my SR2 build. I have some friends running x58 still and they only really game on it. Just wondering if there is a workaround because i suspect its related to spectre/meltdown patches baked in the update maybe?




you are correct on the update 1809 spectre / meltdown - that's exactly what it is. 20-30% decrease (something around there) if i'm not mistaken? mine was substantially noticeable, anyways.


----------



## Hydroplane

Retrorockit said:


> You might look into the Dell T3500, or HP Z400. Those and an unlocked Xeon can make a budget OC system. The Throttlestop overclocking method is so different from BIOS/BCLK that I started a separate thread for it at TPU. It wasn't a good fit here. Whole systems can be had for <$100. You may have noticed in my LGA775 post I went shopping for Optiplex XE and got 3 of them AND a T3500 for $80. All running sytems except one XE has a bad PSU. OC is typically 4.1 to 4.25GHz depending on level of stability required. There are cooling mods that might raise this but most users seem to be happy with a $150 gaming rig ( not counting GPU of course).
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/
> Here are the builds for T3500. The top ones on the list are XTU overclocks. 77% CPU
> https://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Dell-Precision-WorkStation-T3500--/2522
> Here is a TS overclock scoring 83% CPU ranking, and 90% ranking compared to other W3680 unlocked xeons. Cooling was an 80mm fan added to the stock heatsink.
> https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/7540614
> It's overall ranking is buried in the pages due to a low end GPU.
> Unlocked Nehalem Xeons are still <$20 chips. You might need one to boot an early machine so you can update the BIOS for the 6 Cores.
> Did I just say I could build an overclocked X58 for $40? I suppose that might aggravate a lot of people.


Sounds like a much better deal than the SR-2 boards, lol


----------



## Freedommaster

xxpenguinxx said:


> 1.35V is Intel's max rating. Anything higher can cause damage. The longer you run it, the more damage that can occur. Since this platform is beyond end of life, I wouldn't worry about it. We already go way beyond the max amperage rating when overclocking with stock voltage.


1.35v is really the highest "safe" voltage? Dang, I figured 1.4v was the normal max, maybe I'll bring it back down to 4.6ghz just to be under 1.4v again, I just figured that as long as the temps were good, it wasn't a big problem. Thanks for the info though, I'll keep tweaking and maybe find a good middle ground.


----------



## Retrorockit

I would buy an SR2 if it didn't require a special EVGa 1200W PSU and Bigger than full tower Extended ATX case. Unlocked 2x LGA1366 is hard to beat.
There are a couple guys trying for a Xeon OC on the 2 CPU Dells. Some SetFSB success reported. Seems to require moving SATA off of the MB.
The T5500 has 2x CPU capacity and runs cheap DDR3 UDIMMs. But the single CPU unlocked XEONs won't run on it. Not even as single CPUs. So OC options are limited (so far).


----------



## Cyrious

So today, I got my hands on a Coolermaster V8 GTS for about $15 + the W3670. After putting on some TIM and shoehorning that big bastard into the case, I went and stress-tested it a bit. By which I mean I started Prime95 SmallFFTs and let it cook for 3 hours.

Well, 3 hours later, and not a single core has gone above 70C. With the Gaia the hot cores would be running in the low to mid 80s and the cool cores sitting in the mid 70s.

The downside of this thing is that it dun fit. Seriously. The top of the cooler sticks out of the case by a good 8cm and if I try to shoehorn the panel on the additional pressure on the socket causes the board to freak. That being said, now that I've got an actual proper chunky cooler to play with now, I'm going for the 1000 point cinebench run.


----------



## ezveedub

Well, I finally dig up my Gigabyte GAX58AUD7 and threw ina Xeon 3690 on Win10 a day ago...seems to run pretty well so far. Just back on air cooling...for now. Need to get the ACHI running now instead of IDE on my SSD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## javeloe

Hi I got an EVGA X58 SLI Micro Rev 1.0
Will i need to perform the mod for xeons to work?
Technically 'W' series xeons should work right because there is only 1 QPI link?


----------



## ezveedub

javeloe said:


> Hi I got an EVGA X58 SLI Micro Rev 1.0
> Will i need to perform the mod for xeons to work?
> Technically 'W' series xeons should work right because there is only 1 QPI link?


Go to EVGA website and look up their CPU support list for your mobo. Most X58 mobos will support some Xeons based on the bios software level. It should show what exact Xeon CPU works with what level of bios they have.


----------



## 99belle99

dagget3450 said:


> Hey guys, anyone here noticing huge gaming performance drops with windows 1809 update? I was able to recreate it on my SR2 build. I have some friends running x58 still and they only really game on it. Just wondering if there is a workaround because i suspect its related to spectre/meltdown patches baked in the update maybe?


You can turn off the Spectre and Meltdown protection if you want not that I would advise it but you can.


----------



## javeloe

ezveedub said:


> Go to EVGA website and look up their CPU support list for your mobo. Most X58 mobos will support some Xeons based on the bios software level. It should show what exact Xeon CPU works with what level of bios they have.


I can't quite seem to find that. Could you point me to it?
There is only a generic page about ALL EVGA X58 motherboards.


----------



## 99belle99

javeloe said:


> I can't quite seem to find that. Could you point me to it?
> There is only a generic page about ALL EVGA X58 motherboards.


I found this with a quick google but it says the Westmere are only supported on select motherboards. https://www.evga.com/support/motherboard/legacy/

Best option is search the web.

I checked again on this site and it says it's supported. http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-EVGA/X58_SLI.html

Have you already the motherboard just update the bios to latest and try yourself is the best option.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

javeloe said:


> I can't quite seem to find that. Could you point me to it?
> There is only a generic page about ALL EVGA X58 motherboards.



The 132-BL-E758 A1 revision needs two points soldered together to support Xeons. Yours might need the same mod.


https://forums.evga.com/X58-Classified-E760A1-rev-10-WestmereEP-QPI-Mod-guide-request-m2532618.aspx


----------



## Slayer3032

javeloe said:


> I can't quite seem to find that. Could you point me to it?
> There is only a generic page about ALL EVGA X58 motherboards.


I checked the bios for your motherboard, it's very new and up to date by X58 standards. Flash your latest bios and you should have no issues with westmere hexcores unless they're known to not work for some other reason like the previous post. I don't think the 980x/W3680 uses a different microcode from the 206C2 that the X5675 and similar will use but this is the most up to date microcode for these cpus before X58 boards went EOL, all microcodes after this one are just security updates and 14 might even be a security update from 13.


----------



## Retrorockit

javeloe said:


> Hi I got an EVGA X58 SLI Micro Rev 1.0
> Will i need to perform the mod for xeons to work?
> Technically 'W' series xeons should work right because there is only 1 QPI link?


 You could go to userbenchmark.com and enter your MB there and see what others are actually running. The Xeon "mod" was for running LGA771 on LGA775. It took some doing because they were 2 different platforms. But my X58s are all Dell workstations so they had Xeons to begin with.


----------



## SmOgER

Hey guys, long time no see! 
I gotta say I'm more than satisfied with my current setup with the modern CPUs being more focused on efficiency (cause ya known ultrabooks). Looked at a few benches and mine is almost on pair with one of AMD midrange CPUs from today's offerings (the one just below hecta offering). My CPU is from 2018 era, wake up engineers!


----------



## Retrorockit

I'm working on my Dell T3500 overclocking project. Due to the locked BIOS it's strictly multiplier overclocking. Since my RAM speed isn't going to change all I can do is try for lower latency numbers. My first attempt will be with a dirt cheap W3570 Nehalem and just the generic 12GB RAM it came with for a rock bottom baseline, stock cooler and all.
Then some cooling mods to see if the Intel auto settings move related to that.
But I do have a w3690 with a better memory controller. Since it's X58 and Gulftown CPU I'm hoping I can get some good latency out of it. I'm looking at 3x G.Skills 8GB DDR3 1600 CL9 RAM. I'm hoping it will run at [email protected] speed. I also want to try a pair of the modules in a 2 slot G41 MB @ 1066 and hope for 16GB and better than CL7 there. I'm assuming the BIOS in these just applies whatever settings the RAM modules and CPU agree on. I've seen some DDR3 1600 CL6 modules. Would this be a step too far for X58 @1333?


----------



## kbc8090

Hey guys, somewhat finalized my X58 build I put together over the last month or so, been tweaking here and there. Here's a cinebench of a 4.6ghz run I had the other day. I daily it at 4.5ghz though.

Some specs:
ASUS P6X58D-E w/ 0803 bios
Xeon x5675 @ 4.508ghz
Scythe Mugen 5 rev. B cooler
Corsair 275r case w/ 3 fans
12GB DDR3 GSKILL Ram @ 1960
MSI Radeon RX570
Samsung 950 Pro 256GB w/ PCI-E Adapter Card (1650 reads/1150 writes)
Samsung 860 evo 1TB
Seasonic Gold PSU 750w
Windows 10 EDU w/ some tweaks

Overclock info:

CPU: 23x196
Voltage: 1.3975
CPU PLL: 1.84
LLC: ON
C1E: ON
Turbo: OFF
Speedstep: OFF
Virtualization: OFF
PCI-E Spread spectrum: off
CPU Spread spectrum: off
QPI/DRAM Voltage: 1.33
IOH Voltage: 1.16
Uncore: 3724mhz
Ram: 1960 @ 10-11-10-29-1T
Ram voltage: 1.64

Think that's about it!


----------



## Andrei Schapov

Hello guys. 
I recently replaced my first gen Nehalem with x5675 on Rampage II Extreme, overclocking it to 4.2 Ghz at 1.29v. Everything is stable, however I wanted to keep Speedstep on, so that the CPU would be more efficient and throttle down when idle, also lowering voltage. Obviously, manual voltage setting won't work in this case. I noticed "Offset voltage" setting in BIOS, however not sure how I should set it. Had anybody solved this?


----------



## strap624

Hey guys, I'm going red, should be getting a threadripper 2920x tomorrow. X58 served me well but it's time to move on. That said, what do you guys think my current stuff is worth?
MSI Big Bang x-power X58
X5675
18gb ram

Hope to sell as a package deal


----------



## theister

Andrei Schapov said:


> Hello guys.
> I recently replaced my first gen Nehalem with x5675 on Rampage II Extreme, overclocking it to 4.2 Ghz at 1.29v. Everything is stable, however I wanted to keep Speedstep on, so that the CPU would be more efficient and throttle down when idle, also lowering voltage. Obviously, manual voltage setting won't work in this case. I noticed "Offset voltage" setting in BIOS, however not sure how I should set it. Had anybody solved this?


You should see the multiplier connected default cpu voltage your board wants to use within the bios, use this as base and simply add the amount you need with the offset value. If your bios does not show the default value it is a just a short try and error, simply use +0,00 offset, try to reboot to bios and look what the voltage set is, if your board does not boot just add some more +offset with the next try.


it is possible that you will need a little bit more of total voltage using speedstep and / or c-states compared to constant voltage input.


----------



## SmOgER

Retrorockit said:


> I'm working on my Dell T3500 overclocking project. Due to the locked BIOS it's strictly multiplier overclocking. Since my RAM speed isn't going to change all I can do is try for lower latency numbers. My first attempt will be with a dirt cheap W3570 Nehalem and just the generic 12GB RAM it came with for a rock bottom baseline, stock cooler and all.
> Then some cooling mods to see if the Intel auto settings move related to that.
> But I do have a w3690 with a better memory controller. Since it's X58 and Gulftown CPU I'm hoping I can get some good latency out of it. I'm looking at 3x G.Skills 8GB DDR3 1600 CL9 RAM. I'm hoping it will run at [email protected] speed. I also want to try a pair of the modules in a 2 slot G41 MB @ 1066 and hope for 16GB and better than CL7 there. I'm assuming the BIOS in these just applies whatever settings the RAM modules and CPU agree on. I've seen some DDR3 1600 CL6 modules. Would this be a step too far for X58 @1333?


I've personally found X58 to easily handle low latency overclocking, however as per the benchmarks (AIDA64) and general "feel" this platform likes higher freq with relaxed times more as opposed to lower freq and tight timings. Ideally you would want both haha. 

That being said it sure does benefit from tighter timings and you should have some good success with it as long as that RAM is not total crap. 

**** 

On another note: 
https://valid.x86.fr/zlet4s 
(It doesn't detect my HDD as I'm using unusual driver for it) 








PS. Those are daily settings.


----------



## Dampire

*Suggestions *

Hi!

Some info

Because I never tried to overclock my old i7-930 I decided to invest a little more and I got a x5675 for overclocking (didn't want to damage my old cpu), so I decided to search for some info around and i came up with this settings.

I just use my rig to play 2 or 3 games (Arma 3, Civilization VI and Diablo 3) and work. My main reason for entering the overclock club is the low fps on Arma 3. Just want it to handle this game with some decent fluidity.

After overclocking I got some temps results playing Arma 3.

Room Temp: 23ºC
Idle: 39ºC/40ºC
Playing: 44ºC/45ºC

Please, let me know your thoughts about that. I am new in this area so I don't wanna screw up/damage my hardware.
Ps: I don't want to push it to the limits.

Rig Specs:

Mobo: Asus R3E (latest bios)
CPU: Intel-X5675
Cooler: Corsair H-100
Memory: 6x2Gb G Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1600
GPU: EVGA GTX-680 SC
Disk Drive	Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB
Disk Drive	WDC (1000 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-III) x3

Images:


----------



## SmOgER

Seems that you are using some 12% of that CPU when gaming lol 
Is that game heavily thread limited? (not familiar with Arma 3 engine)

PS. make sure to set the TjMax at 85C, pointing this out just in case.


----------



## kbc8090

Should be able to push that overclock good bit farther on a rampage board, but all depends on cooling! 

Something like: 
23x200 for 4.6ghz
DDR3-2000
3800 uncore


----------



## SmOgER

kbc8090 said:


> Should be able to push that overclock good bit farther on a rampage board, but all depends on cooling!
> 
> Something like:
> 23x200 for 4.6ghz
> DDR3-2000
> 3800 uncore


That would be more a bench run. I would be surprised if gets it fully stable at that. Also all the RAM timings (not only CL!!), including tRFC are very important and I can't stress this one enough. Otherwise you might very well end up with the performance of 1600 ram even though on paper it might look okay. Should use Aida64 for bandwidth/latency testing. 

Btw, there is a reason I went full RAM OCing instead of CPU beyond 4Ghz. New apps are optimized for MT and ST of [email protected] is not exactly a slouch either (just shy of 130cb) and it still hits almost 1000cb MT. But seriously, I see improvements in AIDA64 memory bench bigger than I see in R15 compared to 4.25-4.3 ~1850Mhz RAM and whole system "feels" snappier.


----------



## kbc8090

SmOgER said:


> That would be more a bench run. I would be surprised if gets it fully stable at that. Also all the RAM timings (not only CL!!), including tRFC are very important and I can't stress this one enough. Otherwise you might very well end up with the performance of 1600 ram even though on paper it might look okay. Should use Aida64 for bandwidth/latency testing.
> 
> Btw, there is a reason I went full RAM OCing instead of CPU beyond 4Ghz. New apps are optimized for MT and ST of [email protected] is not exactly a slouch either (just shy of 130cb) and it still hits almost 1000cb MT. But seriously, I see improvements in AIDA64 memory bench bigger than I see in R15 compared to 4.25-4.3 ~1850Mhz RAM and whole system "feels" snappier.


What kind of results are you seeing with aida64 memory/cache benchmark? Last I looked at mine I believe it was near 27k for reads. I hear ya about tRFC, I found out little while back that I can't even edit mine from the value that it runs at, it's fixed to 232 when I have the 10-10-10-28 timings in there, the max value in the field I can edit it to is 160 otherwise it just stays at 232.


----------



## Iron Mike

*I want to join the Xeon Club! Is it still going strong in 2019?*

During my pre-xmas clean I came across a forgotten PC in the back of a storage cupboard. After doing some research I found that the motherboard is an X58 and still fairly desirable. So I took the Asus P6T SE and removed the 6GB of OCZ RAM and also the Sapphire HD5770 and upgraded it to 24GB Corsair Vengeance and an MSI GTX 1080 thinking it would be awesome. I then found out that it would be bottlenecked by the standard clock I7 920 so did some more research and found out about Xeons! This has been my introduction to overclocking as it was something I was never confident enough to try before due to worry of breaking my PC and not having the money to afford fixing it. Anyway, I decided to buy an X5775 and after installation was disappointed when I hit the power button and got no post. Upon removal of the CPU I noticed a couple of bent pins on the MOBO but was sure I didn't bend them and so returned the 920 and hey presto was operational again. Not wanting to attempt straightening the pins for fear of making it worse I found myself another cheap X58 computer and decided to try the Xeon in my new (old) Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R. It worked and I was relieved that my CPU was working but then as soon as it posted and started loading windows it reset itself and started from the beginning again. I gave up after a few hours of trying to resolve this issue and went to the pub.

So that is my journey so far and have been researching for a good portion of the day today at work which led me here. When I saw Xeon Club I got quite excited in the hope that there are some helpful people on this site that will guide me through this procedure. My aim is to get this Xeon stable at around 4.0g on air if possible. If I can achieve that then I will have the confidence to move over to my main rig and start overclocking my i7 6950x. Not that it really needs it as it is rapid anyway. But free performance is always good. 

I am looking forward to at least some feedback and am hopeful that I haven't missed the bus on this X58/Xeon combo that was clearly once a popular hobby in overclocking.


----------



## ezveedub

Iron Mike said:


> During my pre-xmas clean I came across a forgotten PC in the back of a storage cupboard. After doing some research I found that the motherboard is an X58 and still fairly desirable. So I took the Asus P6T SE and removed the 6GB of OCZ RAM and also the Sapphire HD5770 and upgraded it to 24GB Corsair Vengeance and an MSI GTX 1080 thinking it would be awesome. I then found out that it would be bottlenecked by the standard clock I7 920 so did some more research and found out about Xeons! This has been my introduction to overclocking as it was something I was never confident enough to try before due to worry of breaking my PC and not having the money to afford fixing it. Anyway, I decided to buy an X5775 and after installation was disappointed when I hit the power button and got no post. Upon removal of the CPU I noticed a couple of bent pins on the MOBO but was sure I didn't bend them and so returned the 920 and hey presto was operational again. Not wanting to attempt straightening the pins for fear of making it worse I found myself another cheap X58 computer and decided to try the Xeon in my new (old) Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R. It worked and I was relieved that my CPU was working but then as soon as it posted and started loading windows it reset itself and started from the beginning again. I gave up after a few hours of trying to resolve this issue and went to the pub.
> 
> 
> 
> So that is my journey so far and have been researching for a good portion of the day today at work which led me here. When I saw Xeon Club I got quite excited in the hope that there are some helpful people on this site that will guide me through this procedure. My aim is to get this Xeon stable at around 4.0g on air if possible. If I can achieve that then I will have the confidence to move over to my main rig and start overclocking my i7 6950x. Not that it really needs it as it is rapid anyway. But free performance is always good.
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to at least some feedback and am hopeful that I haven't missed the bus on this X58/Xeon combo that was clearly once a popular hobby in overclocking.




What Windows are you loading and are you using AHCI or SATA setting in bios for the HDD? If using Windows 10, the X58 use Intel AHCI/RAID drivers that are in Win10 aren’t the correct ones (it has newer drivers that doesn’t support ICH10-X58 chipsets)....you have to use SATA setting in bios when installing Win10 without correct drivers or do it correctly and remove the native drivers from Win10 OS using NTLite and add the correct Intel AHCI/RAID drivers and set AHCI setting in bios.....this site has the procedure... https://www.win-raid.com/t750f25-Guide-Integration-of-drivers-into-a-Win-image.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## agentx007

Can't you simply just plug pendrive with proper Win10 drivers and load them in "choose partition/drive stage", during Win10 installation ?


----------



## 99belle99

ezveedub said:


> What Windows are you loading and are you using AHCI or SATA setting in bios for the HDD? If using Windows 10, the X58 use Intel AHCI/RAID drivers that are in Win10 aren’t the correct ones (it has newer drivers that doesn’t support ICH10-X58 chipsets)....you have to use SATA setting in bios when installing Win10 without correct drivers or do it correctly and remove the native drivers from Win10 OS using NTLite and add the correct Intel AHCI/RAID drivers and set AHCI setting in bios.....this site has the procedure... https://www.win-raid.com/t750f25-Guide-Integration-of-drivers-into-a-Win-image.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I never had to do that. Though I do not use RAID.


----------



## ezveedub

99belle99 said:


> I never had to do that. Though I do not use RAID.




I don’t use RAID now, but with AHCI set in bios, Win10 will crash during install. If you use SATA setting, it will install without issue. If you also have Win7/8 installed and did an update to Win10, it will work, as the driver is already installed in use.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 99belle99

I done a fresh install about two months ago and had no issues then either. AHCI set in bios.


----------



## Gorki

If you read more about Intel drivers on that post you would come to conclusion to just leave it be (They also advise not me force or install anything since there is no yellow triangle visible in device manager). Everything what you need should be within windows itself.



99belle99 said:


> I never had to do that. Though I do not use RAID.


 Same here, did fresh win10 install yesterday on marvell port.


----------



## SmOgER

kbc8090 said:


> What kind of results are you seeing with aida64 memory/cache benchmark? Last I looked at mine I believe it was near 27k for reads. I hear ya about tRFC, I found out little while back that I can't even edit mine from the value that it runs at, it's fixed to 232 when I have the 10-10-10-28 timings in there, the max value in the field I can edit it to is 160 otherwise it just stays at 232.


30.5GB/s read 
37.5GB/s copy


----------



## kbc8090

SmOgER said:


> 30.5GB/s read
> 37.5GB/s copy


Nice, i tried booting at a ton of various timing and this seems to be about as good as I can do. Also tried booting at 160 tRFC which is the max I can set when its not on Auto mode. Tried Aida with 8-8-8-21-1T at like DDR3-1547 and was on 24k reads, so I get a better result with the looser timings at DDR3-1960. I might go back and fiddle with 25 and 21 multipliers to keep clock speeds around 4.5ghz and maybe get something like DDR3-1750 with 8-9-8-27-1T, we'll see.

I have 3x of these modules: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231314


----------



## SmOgER

I managed to boot ar [email protected]  
Needless to say it wasn't stable. For a bench run with sub-timings fiddling I'm quite confident I could get very close to or reach 30GB/s copy speeds. It's just too much time consuming to do it only for a bench. 

PS. It's strange that your board doesn't even allow lower tRFC. I'm confident I could get mine lower (stable) as I manager to boot at tRFC 80! Auto settings throws this at something around 200, crazy. Will fiddle around in the near future. 

PPS. Mines are 3x Crucial BLT4G3D1869DT1TX0. They take pretty much any settings you trow at them, probably the best RAM I ever had/tested.


----------



## kbc8090

Nice! I tried to actually get some of that ram from 2 different auctions back in November but got outbid on it. If I ever upgrade this system again I'd probably try to find 24GB of that with 3x8 sticks. I can get plenty lower tRFC than 160, everything from like 20-160 is there, but i cant get anything between 160-250 or so.


----------



## theister

SmOgER said:


> I managed to boot ar [email protected]
> Needless to say it wasn't stable. For a bench run with sub-timings fiddling I'm quite confident I could get very close to or reach 30GB/s copy speeds. It's just too much time consuming to do it only for a bench.
> 
> PS. It's strange that your board doesn't even allow lower tRFC. I'm confident I could get mine lower (stable) as I manager to boot at tRFC 80! Auto settings throws this at something around 200, crazy. Will fiddle around in the near future.
> 
> PPS. Mines are 3x Crucial BLT4G3D1869DT1TX0. They take pretty much any settings you trow at them, probably the best RAM I ever had/tested.



I have some Corsair Dominator Platinum Sticks (3x8) running in my Mainrig : with uncore @ 4200 i can overcome the 40 gb/s copy speed, but it needs too much voltage compared to my daily 4000 uncore i use.

With 4000 i am often to 39.5 to 39.8, the sticks does not allow tRFC below 210, may be some more tuning of the subtimings will help to reach 40 with 4000 uncore. The XMP Profile is not working with my X58A-OC, so it is a little bit more work to do.

I have some GSKILL PI 7-10-10 DDR3 2200 2gb modules that i am going to test on my bench X58A-OC furher, at stock settings using xmp profile they perform in the range of the mentioned corsairs.

It just a sad thing that the platform has a hardlimited writespeed :/


----------



## kbc8090

theister said:


> I have some Corsair Dominator Platinum Sticks (3x8) running in my Mainrig : with uncore @ 4200 i can overcome the 40 gb/s copy speed, but it needs too much voltage compared to my daily 4000 uncore i use.
> 
> With 4000 i am often to 39.5 to 39.8, the sticks does not allow tRFC below 210, may be some more tuning of the subtimings will help to reach 40 with 4000 uncore. The XMP Profile is not working with my X58A-OC, so it is a little bit more work to do.
> 
> I have some GSKILL PI 7-10-10 DDR3 2200 2gb modules that i am going to test on my bench X58A-OC furher, at stock settings using xmp profile they perform in the range of the mentioned corsairs.
> 
> It just a sad thing that the platform has a hardlimited writespeed :/


Wow, very nice results! Do you have a model number for those sticks? Also what DRAM voltage are you running with those and are you above 1.35v on the uncore? Also IOH is northbridge voltage right? What are your values for that?


----------



## theister

The corsair rams are CMD32GX3M4A2400C11 11-13-13-31 1.65v ver.5.21 152802277189533


----------



## kbc8090

Hey guys...

Been running a 256gb 950 pro with a pcie adapter card in my X58 rig the past month. I've noticed that mostly all of the nvme adapter cards run in x4 mode, and in X58's case thats pcie 2.0 x4. However I noticed theres a card on amazon that can be run at x4/x8/x16. 

https://www.amazon.com/SHINESTAR-Ad...8095856&s=Electronics&sr=1-21#customerReviews

Seems like getting this to run at pcie 2.0 x 8 should max out the capabilities of the 950 pro shouldn't it?


----------



## theister

I have some equal adapter with full x16 support and it is not maxing out my 950 pro, cause nvme only supports 4 lanes. The adapter must need some kind of plx chip or whatever controler to "bundle" the pcie 2.0 lanes to give some kind of pcie 3.0 performance but is does not and i do not know any kind of adapater offering this.

I have a 4x controller too and something i recognized from older performance tests is that the x16 adapter maybe gives some better performance for 4k reads and writes, but i have not done a straight up test with both adapters and the same setup.

To get over 1700mb/s with a 950pro you will need to set higher pcie-freq, with 120 to 130 i reach 2000 to 2200 in crystal.


i got that adapter cheap from ebay for 3 euros including shipping, the 4x adapter i have comes with an extra capacitor which helped with higher pcie frequencies, cause i do not have to increase pcie voltage, with the x16 (without cap) i have to.


----------



## kbc8090

theister said:


> I have some equal adapter with full x16 support and it is not maxing out my 950 pro, cause nvme only supports 4 lanes. The adapter must need some kind of plx chip or whatever controler to "bundle" the pcie 2.0 lanes to give some kind of pcie 3.0 performance but is does not and i do not know any kind of adapater offering this.
> 
> I have a 4x controller too and something i recognized from older performance tests is that the x16 adapter maybe gives some better performance for 4k reads and writes, but i have not done a straight up test with both adapters and the same setup.
> 
> To get over 1700mb/s with a 950pro you will need to set higher pcie-freq, with 120 to 130 i reach 2000 to 2200 in crystal.


Ah ok, thanks for the quick reply and informative answer!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Most of those cards only have 4x lanes connected. The others are just there for support.


----------



## SmOgER

theister said:


> I have some Corsair Dominator Platinum Sticks (3x8) running in my Mainrig : with uncore @ 4200 i can overcome the 40 gb/s copy speed, but it needs too much voltage compared to my daily 4000 uncore i use.
> 
> With 4000 i am often to 39.5 to 39.8, the sticks does not allow tRFC below 210, may be some more tuning of the subtimings will help to reach 40 with 4000 uncore. The XMP Profile is not working with my X58A-OC, so it is a little bit more work to do.
> 
> I have some GSKILL PI 7-10-10 DDR3 2200 2gb modules that i am going to test on my bench X58A-OC furher, at stock settings using xmp profile they perform in the range of the mentioned corsairs.
> 
> It just a sad thing that the platform has a hardlimited writespeed :/


Ok now you inspired me to do some testing  
Earier result from today without too much fiddling:


----------



## kbc8090

SmOgER said:


> Ok now you inspired me to do some testing
> Earier result from today without too much fiddling:


Have you tried changing your RAS timing a bit higher? I caught this bit on some Asus forums awhile back:

DRAM RAS Active Time: Also known as tRAS. This setting defines the number of DRAM cycles that elapse before a precharge command can be issued. The minimum clock cycles tRAS should be set to is the sum of CAS(tCL)+tRCD+tRTP. 

Some guy was getting better results with higher tRAS and wondered why and an Asus forum moderator replied with that. So in your case it would be 10+10+9 for tRAS to 29. Just curious if you get higher results changing that to 29.


----------



## kbc8090

Are any of you guys able to play 8k60fps content from youtube?






Been doing some research and seems like my RX570 doesnt support vp9 hardware decoding above 4k60 but I also see all kinds of mixed results when it comes to video playback from a wide variety of processors/video cards/browsers.

I've tried Chrome, Firefox Quantum, Edge and all 3 arent up to the task of playing 8k60. Edge however will play 8k30 content just fine which is cool. All the browsers have no problems at 4k60 though.


----------



## theister

kbc8090 said:


> Ah ok, thanks for the quick reply and informative answer!



I just tested both adapters, it makes no difference. as stated only 4 lanes are active.


----------



## Retrorockit

I suppose it would be expensive with NVMe drives but since you have 2 adapters already would RAID 0 in 2 PCIe slots get the bandwidth you're looking for?


----------



## SmOgER

kbc8090 said:


> Are any of you guys able to play 8k60fps content from youtube?
> 
> https://youtu.be/1La4QzGeaaQ
> 
> Been doing some research and seems like my RX570 doesnt support vp9 hardware decoding above 4k60 but I also see all kinds of mixed results when it comes to video playback from a wide variety of processors/video cards/browsers.
> 
> I've tried Chrome, Firefox Quantum, Edge and all 3 arent up to the task of playing 8k60. Edge however will play 8k30 content just fine which is cool. All the browsers have no problems at 4k60 though.


Briefly tested this and it seems that the CPU usage is capped at 72% max which to me suggests that it might be capped at 9 threads. Also from that brief testing, the CPU usage jump from 4k60 to 8k60 in that youtube video is a ton of additional load being thrown at it. It has plenty left to spare at 4k60 even considering that cap.

EDIT: GPU usage with my temporary crappy [email protected] never goes above 37% in that vid and that's only a very brief spike recorded by hwinfo. Otherwise it can be seen howering at 25%. 
**It came close to allocating the full VRAM at 228, but as tested by furmark this can go to 253MB no problem, so it wasn't vram limited.


----------



## SmOgER

deleted


----------



## agentx007

SmOgER said:


> Briefly tested this and it seems that the CPU usage is capped at 72% max which to me suggests that it might be capped at 9 threads. Also from that brief testing, the CPU usage jump from 4k60 to 8k60 in that youtube video is a ton of additional load being thrown at it. It has plenty left to spare at 4k60 even considering that cap.
> 
> EDIT: GPU usage with my temporary crappy [email protected] never goes above 37% in that vid and that's only a very brief spike recorded by hwinfo. Otherwise it can be seen howering at 25%.
> **It came close to allocating the full VRAM at 228, but as tested by furmark this can go to 253MB no problem, so it wasn't vram limited.


Right...


----------



## SmOgER

agentx007 said:


> Right...


Let's see. Showing 78% usage max for this video process. Run any program which are able to fully utilize CPU and windows will automatically allocate the resources for it to be able to run 95-99%.


----------



## agentx007

I have 16 Thread CPU, and all 16 threads were used.


----------



## SmOgER

agentx007 said:


> I have 16 Thread CPU, and all 16 threads were used.


Yes, but still maxing out at only 78%. Or are you able to run it without lag?


----------



## SmOgER

Okay I've downloaded that video in 8k60FPS (*.mkv) but was surprised to see that VLC has a cap at 50% CPU (for this codec at least). Any recommendations for a player being able to make that 100% CPU load?


----------



## SmOgER




----------



## kbc8090

SmOgER said:


> Okay I've downloaded that video in 8k60FPS (*.mkv) but was surprised to see that VLC has a cap at 50% CPU (for this codec at least). Any recommendations for a player being able to make that 100% CPU load?


How did you manage to download the video?


----------



## kbc8090

agentx007 said:


> I have 16 Thread CPU, and all 16 threads were used.


so a 1680v2 and a GTX Titan can't even play this without dropping frames? Friend of mine in linux can play this video just find with a RX570 and a Ryzen 7 1700x


----------



## agentx007

Kepler based GPUs does not have VP9 hardware acceleration (OG Titan and Titan Black fall into this generation).
It's Maxwell (2.0 ?) or later GPUs feature (IIRC). 
Well, NV backported "hybrid" solution for decoding VP9 to Kepler, BUT it just isn't fast enough for 8k 60FPS.


----------



## kbc8090

agentx007 said:


> Kepler based GPUs does not have VP9 hardware acceleration (OG Titan and Titan Black fall into this generation).
> It's Maxwell (2.0 ?) or later GPUs feature (IIRC).
> Well, NV backported "hybrid" solution for decoding VP9 to Kepler, BUT it just isn't fast enough for 8k 60FPS.


Gotcha, I feel similar to Smoger, I dont know why they dont let CPU usage go near 100% for playback when trying 8k60. My CPU never goes above about 75% on spikes. The video ALMOST plays for me, just needs that extra little push.


----------



## Gorki

SmOgER said:


> Okay I've downloaded that video in 8k60FPS (*.mkv) but was surprised to see that VLC has a cap at 50% CPU (for this codec at least). Any recommendations for a player being able to make that 100% CPU load?


Try Pot Player, no adds, fast with plenty potential.


----------



## SmOgER

kbc8090 said:


> Gotcha, I feel similar to Smoger, I dont know why they dont let CPU usage go near 100% for playback when trying 8k60. My CPU never goes above about 75% on spikes. The video ALMOST plays for me, just needs that extra little push.


The problem is that codec by google. Even they (youtube player) can't decode it 100% efficiently using full CPU resources, other non-google decoders (used by VLC, MPC-HC) as can be expected fall even shorter.


----------



## kbc8090

Gorki said:


> Try Pot Player, no adds, fast with plenty potential.


This is what I've used for many years now, all the way back when it was KMPlayer, prob 7-8yrs.


----------



## SmOgER

Gorki said:


> Try Pot Player, no adds, fast with plenty potential.


Wow I'm actually impressed by it and might need to correct myself. Stock settings suck but once you change the video renderer from default to "video renderer" (second option) it blows all the other options out of the water (including the youtube decoder). It's using built in ffmpeg vp9 as seen below. It becomes totally playable and without visual lag albeit after 1:30min of continuous playback the audio starts to stutter - seeking the video fixes this, likely nothing major and simply has to do with buffering settings. 

PS. GPU usage close to none, CPU usage ~40-55% 
Tested this also with "Hali" decoder - GPU at around 65%, CPU at around 70% + worse performance. 
The other decoders (tried them all) did not provide better performance than "video renderer" and some of them were simply terrible (like VLC and MPC-HC). 










(while playing video)













I recon if the same decoder were capable of @ 90-100% cpu load with this I would be able to play this video at 60FPS with the _same_ current system and a that crappy teporary 8800GT card.


----------



## SmOgER

kbc8090 said:


> How did you manage to download the video?


It's a paid version of "4k video downloader" (allowing for 8k downloads as an advanced option). Let's just say I'm not saying I paid for did nor am I saying that I did not.


----------



## Smozz

I am hoping that someone here can help me. I have an EVGA e758 Rev 1.0, and was hoping to perform the solder mod to add westmere support, but I've never soldered before and was wondering if this would even be recommended for a person like me.

Also, the instructions for the mod don't seem very clear. Some say that a resistor needs to be removed and re-soldered at a different point. Others say that the resistor should be removed and the second location shorted. Could anybody clarify this? 

Thank you for any support.


----------



## Retrorockit

I would get a scrap MB or GPU and practice desoldering and soldering until you do know how to do it confidently. You could start on some larger components until you learn the principles then work your way down to the small stuff. One tip is to add fresh solder to the joint to help the heat transfer. Old hard solder doesn't heat up very easily. It might be worth paying a TV repair tech to do it for you.
From what I saw here.
https://forums.evga.com/132BLE758A1-Rev-10-Westmere-Mod-m2153248.aspx
It's a 0 ohm resistor which is the same thing as a jumper.


----------



## kbc8090

http://joumxyzptlk.de/3dmark.html

Here is a bunch of 8k60 and other various sample videos if people wanted to use them for testing.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Smozz said:


> I am hoping that someone here can help me. I have an EVGA e758 Rev 1.0, and was hoping to perform the solder mod to add westmere support, but I've never soldered before and was wondering if this would even be recommended for a person like me.
> 
> Also, the instructions for the mod don't seem very clear. Some say that a resistor needs to be removed and re-soldered at a different point. Others say that the resistor should be removed and the second location shorted. Could anybody clarify this?
> 
> Thank you for any support.



Remove the one resistor and short the second location. That's how I did it. It's been working for a few years like that. It's 0 ohms which is the same as bridging the connection. It's such a small part you most likely will lose it or damage it with heat anyway.

As Retrorockit said, practice on a dead motherboard first. It requires a steady hand and a decent iron, preferably one with temperature control.


----------



## SmOgER

kbc8090 said:


> http://joumxyzptlk.de/3dmark.html
> 
> Here is a bunch of 8k60 and other various sample videos if people wanted to use them for testing.


The catch was to be able to play youtube 8k videos and they are using their own Google On2 VP9 codec and decoder. 
It turns out that it's not optimized ideally at all (even though it plays them better than _most_ other players do). If they choose to improve it instead of dumping it on the new hardware to deal with the issues, X58 OCed platform will be able to play 8k on youtube just fine. Heck, as I reported my CPU usage was around 40-50% for lag-free experience @ Potplayer built in FFmpeg VP90 (non-default). That Youtube's proprietary codec by itself is quite impressive if I'm being honest, it's just that their player/decoder is not nearly up to that standard.


----------



## Gorki

Is there anything nowadays for x58 gigabyte mbos to monitor voltages from windows? Easy tune seams to be banana for quite some time?


----------



## SmOgER

Gorki said:


> Is there anything nowadays for x58 gigabyte mbos to monitor voltages from windows? Easy tune seams to be banana for quite some time?


Sure! HWiNFO64 ftw!


----------



## Gorki

It is very good tool however I'm not sure that I will be able to check vtt or pll voltage using hwinfo? If not I might grab miltimeter instead...


----------



## DooM3

Gorki said:


> It is very good tool however I'm not sure that I will be able to check vtt or pll voltage using hwinfo? If not I might grab miltimeter instead...



Test with easytune on the gigabyet site for your card besides reading you also have the possibility to change the voltages. remember to install the two pacths inside the folder first and run the program in win7 64bit mode.


----------



## Cyrious

So, I've decided I'm going to try pushing my X5650 again now that I've got a MUCH chunkier cooler for it (Coolermaster V8 GTS), and apparently I've run into a dud core past the 4ghz mark. I switched turbo on for the x22 multiplier, let the board switch automatically kick up the core voltage (1.328 to 1.424v), dropped the board to 191mhz then fired up y-cruncher's stress test and let it at it.

Lo and behold, every time I've run it so far Physical core #2 (in core temp) has conked out in some form, with either one or both of the threads giving out. Aside from getting a new chip, how would I go about adjusting things to stabilize the dud core? Or is my CPU simply too poorly binned to expect to get more than 4ghz out of it?

Edit: Ok, now I'm dropping threads randomly, but it usually drops 2 threads, either on the same core or on differing cores, then proceeds on to the end of that test. Proceeding on to see what the full failure pattern is.

Edit 2: Ran quite a few more tests, tweaked the test run length, and ran it some more, and I'm convinced its an issue with the memory/IMC/Uncore chain. The CPU heavy tests including the ones running within the L1 and L2 caches always pass without fail, but the memory heavy ones tend to fail, the ones failing varying depending on the set run length of each test.


----------



## agentx007

Did you increased QPI/DRAM (or UnCore) voltage as well ?
Think about dialing back UnCore speed.


----------



## SmOgER

Gorki said:


> It is very good tool however I'm not sure that I will be able to check vtt or pll voltage using hwinfo? If not I might grab miltimeter instead...


PLL is usually a done deal setting it at 1.7V but why would you want to monitor them?


----------



## Cyrious

agentx007 said:


> Did you increased QPI/DRAM (or UnCore) voltage as well ?
> Think about dialing back UnCore speed.


Here's the thing, I've gotten it to run stable for an extended period of time (48hrs nonstop) at 200x20(core)/8(memory)/16(uncore). The only things I've done is drop the bclock to 191 then enable turbo for the x22 core multiplier. On my board that also tacks on roughly .1v to the vcore. I'm going to fiddle around with voltage some more to see what crops up during testing.

Edit: Oddly enough, lowering the vcore to 1.376 has actually stabilized the CPU. Not completely, the mixed workload test is still failing 1 thread, but tests that would normally fail now pass.

Edit 2: it was the uncore, with a little bit of CPU PLL not being at 1.88. ONWARDS!


----------



## Gorki

SmOgER said:


> PLL is usually a done deal setting it at 1.7V but why would you want to monitor them?


I named PLL just as example, there are other voltages that can also be monitored like ICH and others. It's not that I'm worried about fluctuations it's the fact that when you put setting on auto in bios you have no clue how much juce do you really get. I dont care about oc from win or adjusting. What I care is to be able to see them so it makes your tweaking much easier rather than guessing. 
And gb easytune is no go for (not only) me...driver release to failure message bla bla...and googling this did not come over with results. Tried installing app center updating, uninstalling, instaled also both latest vcd....I just let it go to.
Last time I played with gb mbo I was using win7 and now win 10 is not so good for easy tune...which is also old and obsolete tool comparing to fancy UEFI.


----------



## SmOgER

delete.


----------



## Cyrious

Just checking to make sure, is 1.408v too much vcore or am I still good?


----------



## SmOgER

Cyrious said:


> Just checking to make sure, is 1.408v too much vcore or am I still good?


That's just around the territory of what's considered to be "safe". Still Not too much for 24/7, but opinions are divided regarding 1.4-1.45V.


----------



## SmOgER

How much do you guys manage to get from SATA2 sequential speeds? 










PS. my drive is quite healthily overprovisioned anyway so that 91% usage you see now doesn't affect those speeds.


----------



## Cyrious

SmOgER said:


> That's just around the territory of what's considered to be "safe". Still Not too much for 24/7, but opinions are divided regarding 1.4-1.45V.


Oh good. I've been testing with y-cruncher for the last couple of days trying to get 4.3ghz out of it, and between the voltage and the temperatures reached in some tests I thought I was going just a little too high. I know I've definitely reached the heatsink's limit though, 89-90C on the hottest 2 cores is definitely in "damn hot" territory. 24/7 though I don't expect it to get anywhere near that hot, as y-cruncher is similar to prime95 in how hard it runs the hardware.


----------



## SmOgER

Cyrious said:


> Oh good. I've been testing with y-cruncher for the last couple of days trying to get 4.3ghz out of it, and between the voltage and the temperatures reached in some tests I thought I was going just a little too high. I know I've definitely reached the heatsink's limit though, 89-90C on the hottest 2 cores is definitely in "damn hot" territory. 24/7 though I don't expect it to get anywhere near that hot, as y-cruncher is similar to prime95 in how hard it runs the hardware.


Set the TjMax to 85C. Intel never allowed them to reach higher temps than that (likely due to the reliability importance of the servers). Your software is obviously reporting wrong temps.


----------



## Cyrious

SmOgER said:


> Set the TjMax to 85C. Intel never allowed them to reach higher temps than that (likely due to the reliability importance of the servers). Your software is obviously reporting wrong temps.


Core-Temp says the TJmax temp is 96C, and I'm not sure if this board allows for an adjustable max allowable temp setting. I'll see what RealTempGT says about the temperatures after I complete this test cycle.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

That's about the max speed you will get on Sata II. Max speed is 300MB/s, but you need to account for overhead.


----------



## SmOgER

xxpenguinxx said:


> That's about the max speed you will get on Sata II. Max speed is 300MB/s, but you need to account for overhead.


Yap mate, I know that SATA2 is limited to 300, just interested how close other have managed to get to it.


----------



## SmOgER

Cyrious said:


> Core-Temp says the TJmax temp is 96C, and I'm not sure if this board allows for an adjustable max allowable temp setting. I'll see what RealTempGT says about the temperatures after I complete this test cycle.


CPU temp = 85-distToTjMax 


















At the end of the day _distance to TjMax_ *is all what matters*, this reading is the same in all applications.


----------



## Cyrious

SmOgER said:


> CPU temp = 85-distToTjMax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day _distance to TjMax_ *is all what matters*, this reading is the same in all applications.


So basically dont hit 0 or get too close to it.


----------



## SmOgER

Cyrious said:


> So basically dont hit 0 or get too close to it.


Exactly.


----------



## Cyrious

SmOgER said:


> Exactly.


Those peak temps under Prime small FFT or something else?


----------



## SmOgER

Forgot to reset them  That core temp max reading was during a low-fft stress testing, wanted to see how it responds. 
Vcore is still from 4.3Ghz, did not touch it as it might affect the RAM stability, will fiddle with it during more free time if need-be.

Uneven temps are largely to uneven CPU surface as this was the was always the case during the previous heat-sink re-installs.


----------



## Cyrious

SmOgER said:


> Forgot to reset them  That core temp max reading was during a low-fft stress testing, wanted to see how it responds.
> Vcore is still from 4.3Ghz, did not touch it as it might affect the RAM stability, will fiddle with it during more free time if need-be.


Ah, I was asking because I did the switch to TjMax then let P95 Small FFT have at it. Once the initial rather scary burst got through (hottest cores peaked at 2 and 4 degrees to TjMAX), it fell a little at the hotter 2 cores sat at 5 and 7. On one hand, thats probably too close. On the other, its Prime95 small FFTs. Its gonna turn into a housefire anyways.


----------



## SmOgER

Make sure it doesn't hit thermal throttling though. (dist to TjMax at 0)


----------



## Cyrious

SmOgER said:


> Make sure it doesn't hit thermal throttling though. (dist to TjMax at 0)


Yeah that is very much my back the hell off point. I didn't listen to that fully when trying to overclock my Phenom II x4, and used a fan to cool the VRMs. Just one push too far and I almost set the CPU power socket on fire, which is why that system is now called Charred.

I figure that with this setup and the usual workload, I can get away with having it at 4.3 1.41v simply because I wont be running power-virus loads on it that push it that high in my regular use of it.


----------



## agentx007

I'd say around 280MB/s out of 300MB/s (in theory for SATA2), is pretty in-line with what is possibile.


----------



## croky

Cyrious said:


> I figure that with this setup and the usual workload, I can get away with having it at 4.3 1.41v simply because I wont be running power-virus loads on it that push it that high in my regular use of it.


I guess if you have speedstep enabled, voltage will only go that high when needed. Otherwise, if you keep it always at 1.41v, it will degrade over time. Intel max for this cpu's is 1.35v.

On the other hand, I guess I'm lucky because my two msi pro-e just need to increase QPI to 1.30v and adjust ram ratio to make it reach 190-200 bclk. Everything else is set to auto. 

I have used some xeon L, E and one X . The X was the most picky to reach higher speeds, requiring even higher QPI voltage, nearing 1.35v. But alas, xeon X have a QPI speed of 6.4 GT/s, while L and E have 5.86 GT/s. Thus you need to throw more juice at a xeon X. Having said this, that's something you could try. I mean, besides increasing QPI, would be setting the QPI speed link to something slower. Maybe it will increase stability.


----------



## Cyrious

croky said:


> I guess if you have speedstep enabled, voltage will only go that high when needed. Otherwise, if you keep it always at 1.41v, it will degrade over time. Intel max for this cpu's is 1.35v.
> 
> On the other hand, I guess I'm lucky because my two msi pro-e just need to increase QPI to 1.30v and adjust ram ratio to make it reach 190-200 bclk. Everything else is set to auto.
> 
> I have used some xeon L, E and one X . The X was the most picky to reach higher speeds, requiring even higher QPI voltage, nearing 1.35v. But alas, xeon X have a QPI speed of 6.4 GT/s, while L and E have 5.86 GT/s. Thus you need to throw more juice at a xeon X. Having said this, that's something you could try. I mean, besides increasing QPI, would be setting the QPI speed link to something slower. Maybe it will increase stability.


Speedstep is enabled, I'm not that crazy. The QPI link speed is set to the lowest multiplier available that doesnt set it into slow mode (36x if I remember the ratio correctly). My issue if it could be called that is I'm blasting along at 196mhz bclock to sustain the 4.3ghz core clocks. The last thing I could do to get more stability would be to drop the Uncore to a lower multiplier, but that would result in a performance regression and I'd have wasted my time with the 4.3ghz overclock for nothing. Right now it's running at x16 and DRAM is set to x8.


----------



## Slayer3032

SmOgER said:


> CPU temp = 85-distToTjMax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day _distance to TjMax_ *is all what matters*, this reading is the same in all applications.


Tcase is not TjMax.

Highs of 90c during a synthetic are realistically fine, the stock intel coolers for Nehalem used to get well up into the 80's and 90's. I wouldn't suggest using it to fold or max out the cpu for hours at a time but normal load in your average machine should be fine.


----------



## SmOgER

Slayer3032 said:


> Tcase is not TjMax.
> 
> Highs of 90c during a synthetic are realistically fine, the stock intel coolers for Nehalem used to get well up into the 80's and 90's. I wouldn't suggest using it to fold or max out the cpu for hours at a time but normal load in your average machine should be fine.



Tcase is a whole different story. TJmax refers to TJunction which is HIGHER than TCase. 
Read your own post: TCase allowed temp refers to IHS (the part which people get rid of when delidding) temperature, NOT core temperature. It will be always lower than TJunction. 
That being said, obviously there were LGA1366 CPUs with TjMax considerably higher than 85C.


----------



## Hill160881

I am really enjoying my recent x58 build. Especially since I had most of it already. I built it to learn manual overclocking and otherwise experiment without risking a nice rig. 

I am running a gigabyte x58a-ud3r with a x5675 at 4.43ghz stable with prime95.

I have 6x4Gb 1333mhz ecc ram I have managed to get running at 1688mhz with a uncore of 3376mhz. So the system manages to benchmark pretty well. Cinebench score is 1030 and the geekbench was 18300. 

What I am noticing is I stopped getting any real increase in performance beyond 4.37ghz. I was already scoring over 1000 Cinebench at 4.37ghz. What I am seeing is that speeding up the ram is where the real performance boost come from. 
So I purchased some 2133mhz ram and only used 3 sticks instead of 6 to get my 24Gb and not it’s waaaaay faster right? No and I could not get the system to even boot no matter the settings. It would only boot at default settings and 1066 MHz. I tried every thing I could think of and no joy. 

Anyone ever gotten there ram any faster than 1688 and if so what did you use. I feel my system is plenary fast compared to others I have seen online but it could always be a little faster.


----------



## Hill160881

I should probably give system settings. 
Any higher on the multiplier and the cpu clock would get hardware failures in prime95. 
Clock ratio 21x
QPI clock ratio. [email protected]
Uncore [email protected] 3376 MHz 
BCLK freq. 211
Mem x SPD. [email protected] 1688 MHz 
Load line calibration. Level 2

The Vcore was aida64 stable at 1.38v but only became prime 95 stable once I went to 1.425v and upped the Cpu pll to 1.880v. I still don’t understand the relationship between cpu pll and the cpu volts/BCLK......
Cpu Vcore. 1.42500v
QPI/VTT. 1.3350v
Cpu pll. 1.880v

The Dram volts has to be this high to stop getting rounding errors in prime95. 
Dram. 1.660v

These settings needed to be half the dram to stop getting rounding errors in prime95
Dram termination. 0.860v
Data VRef. 0.840v
Address VRef. 0.840v


----------



## croky

Your Dram voltage should be set at default. You'll then need to increase it at the other end, which is QPI voltage. 3x4GB kits usually need this, especially if they're over 1600MHz. 

If I'm not mistaken, QPI recommended max is 1.35v but you can go higher than that. Bloomfields required 1.48v - 1.52v to achieve this but with Westmeres it is a lot less. Keep increasing QPI until it's more stable, even past 1.35v.

One other thing, which is very important, try keeping the QPI Voltage within 0.5V of DRAM Voltage.


----------



## Hill160881

So I can run less than .5v difference between QPI and DRam but not more correct?


----------



## Hill160881

Also can someone explain the relationship between the cpu pll setting and the Vcore/BCLK freq, if there is any? If not what is it related to?


----------



## 99belle99

Lower the BCLK and increase the multiplier to 23 and then try.


----------



## Hill160881

For some reason it won’t run higher than 4.3xx at 23x without hardware failure in prime 95. No matter the volts I run. Could it be the old ass bios? Or the chip? Or the board?


----------



## Squall Leonhart

croky said:


> Your Dram voltage should be set at default. You'll then need to increase it at the other end, which is QPI voltage. 3x4GB kits usually need this, especially if they're over 1600MHz.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, QPI recommended max is 1.35v but you can go higher than that. Bloomfields required 1.48v - 1.52v to achieve this but with Westmeres it is a lot less. Keep increasing QPI until it's more stable, even past 1.35v.
> 
> One other thing, which is very important, try keeping the QPI Voltage within 0.5V of DRAM Voltage.



if you were using 1.48-1.52 for qpi on bloomfield, you have no idea what you're doing.

no 9x0 i7 i saw had need for over 1.3, not even when using 1.65v ddr3


----------



## croky

Hill160881 said:


> So I can run less than .5v difference between QPI and DRam but not more correct?


Yes.



> if you were using 1.48-1.52 for qpi on bloomfield, you have no idea what you're doing.


Never tried it myself but it seems it was a common thing back in the day. I remember some people resorting to this high qpi voltages and reporting it in some forums but, alas, some time has passed and I might be wrong. On the other hand, some users tend to keep pushing dram voltages and forget qpi has an important role in the whole equation.


----------



## Hill160881

What I can see is that I have most likely found the ceiling on the performance with these parts. I can clock the cpu higher and get no more performance. The ram can be clocked faster but I have to take cpu clock way down to stabilize it. If I could get a higher ram speed I feel the numbers would be much faster but as it is I am stable with some pretty high scores. 

I still want to know the relationship between cpu pll and Vcore and BCLK.


----------



## Hill160881

You can see with the aida64 graph that at full throttle it averages 65c on all cores with a cpu socket temp of 50c. Also 50c on the ram. This was a high geekbench score and it averages 18400. I have pushed cpu-z benchmark to 3300 multi and 425 single but it’s not stable at those speeds. Stable it shoots 3100 and 399. This is all I can get to stablaize on prime 95. Like I said I can get much higher numbers but not stable. 

For reference the last picture is a Mac Pro 5,1 with two Xeon x5690s. It would have been sooooo satisfying to have beaten it with only one x5675.


----------



## kbc8090

Hill160881 said:


> You can see with the aida64 graph that at full throttle it averages 65c on all cores with a cpu socket temp of 50c. Also 50c on the ram. This was a high geekbench score and it averages 18400. I have pushed cpu-z benchmark to 3300 multi and 425 single but it’s not stable at those speeds. Stable it shoots 3100 and 399. This is all I can get to stablaize on prime 95. Like I said I can get much higher numbers but not stable.
> 
> For reference the last picture is a Mac Pro 5,1 with two Xeon x5690s. It would have been sooooo satisfying to have beaten it with only one x5675.


What are you using for cooling to keep it 65c on load?


----------



## 99belle99

Hill160881 said:


> For some reason it won’t run higher than 4.3xx at 23x without hardware failure in prime 95. No matter the volts I run. Could it be the old ass bios? Or the chip? Or the board?


Download the latest bios from the Gigabyte website.


----------



## Hill160881

I am using a nactua nhd15. I wanted to keep it old school and stay with air cooling. 

Should I use the gigabyte windows bios updated or do it with a usb drive?


----------



## kbc8090

Hill160881 said:


> I am using a nactua nhd15. I wanted to keep it old school and stay with air cooling.
> 
> Should I use the gigabyte windows bios updated or do it with a usb drive?


crazy good temps man, mine get to 87c under intel burn test load, I'm using a Scythe Mugen 5 which should be 90% if not more of a performance of the noctua


----------



## Blameless

Hill160881 said:


> Also can someone explain the relationship between the cpu pll setting and the Vcore/BCLK freq, if there is any? If not what is it related to?


CPU PLL controls the voltage used to distribute/propagate the multiplied clock frequency. Higher the frequency and multipliers, the more you usually need, but higher PLL voltage also introduces more noise, so you can't just throw it at the CPU and always expect it to help.

I actually under volt this on most of my LGA-1366 CPUs. Often I don't need more than 1.3 until 4.2GHz+ (21x+) and 1.6 has been enough 4.4 or even 4.5GHz on some of my Westmere samples.

Only relationship I've noticed between CPU PLL voltage and vcore is that some CPUs really don't like CPU PLL being lower than vcore.


----------



## Hill160881

This crapy cheap case is actually really good with air flow. You remove the front insert panels and with a 120mm fan mounted there it blows air directly across the ram and into the nactua. Then an exit fan completes it. The lower front 120mm fan blows across the drives. It also has a side mount 120mm spot I mounted another fam to amd it blows directly into the graphics card. In total there are 3 intake fans and one exit. The rear of the case is totally vented and it gets great flow. I used cheap 3 pin non-pwm fans. So 100% all the time. The only pwm fan is the nactua cpu fan. 
Believe it or not cable management was not that hard either. Remember the case was $19.99 shipped!


----------



## Hill160881

Blameless said:


> Hill160881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also can someone explain the relationship between the cpu pll setting and the Vcore/BCLK freq, if there is any? If not what is it related to?
> 
> 
> 
> CPU PLL controls the voltage used to distribute/propagate the multiplied clock frequency. Higher the frequency and multipliers, the more you usually need, but higher PLL voltage also introduces more noise, so you can just throw it at the CPU and always expect it to help.
> 
> I actually under volt this on most of my LGA-1366 CPUs. Often I don't need more than 1.3 until 4.2GHz+ (21x+) and 1.6 has been enough 4.4 or even 4.5GHz on some of my Westmere samples.
> 
> Only relationship I've noticed between CPU PLL voltage and vcore is that some CPUs really don't like CPU PLL being lower than vcore.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that explanation!!!!


----------



## 99belle99

Hill160881 said:


> Should I use the gigabyte windows bios updated or do it with a usb drive?


USB. I also have a Gigabyte board and had issues overclcoking a good few years ago. The problem was I was not on the latest bios as I could never update to it as the latest bios was 2MB and old was 1MB so it would never update due to different bios size. I used a progam in Windows to update. I forget which one I used as it was a good few years ago. I think it was @BIOS but I'm not sure.


----------



## Slayer3032

99belle99 said:


> USB. I also have a Gigabyte board and had issues overclcoking a good few years ago. The problem was I was not on the latest bios as I could never update to it as the latest bios was 2MB and old was 1MB so it would never update due to different bios size. I used a progam in Windows to update. I forget which one I used as it was a good few years ago. I think it was @BIOS but I'm not sure.


I spent well over a day's worth of time trying to get an OS that will run @BIOS just to repeatedly brick my motherboard with @BIOS(poor guy must get so many mentions lmao) the beta bios' barely even worked on my board and were hilariously unstable. I tried patching in different microcodes but those would brick every single time if you edited a beta bios with CBROM. You're going to have to install Windows 7 just to use it and you better hope you've updated your backup bios with one that will function with a Westmere or the moment it ends up failing to flash you're gonna be stuck. I'll quote some posts from like last year to remind anyone on a Gigabyte X58 motherboard with a stable bios to take a minute and back it up to the backup bios if you never have.



Jimmo said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Slayer3032*
> 
> Only our Gigabyte boards have a backup bios as it's patented by Gigabyte or something really silly like that. He could possibly have a corrupt bios since the 45nm Bloomfield W3520 didn't work.
> 
> That's a shame that the W3520 didn't work, hopefully you don't have a bad board or any other issues causing it. I would check over everything really closely, inspect your pins and all that to make sure everything looks good. Spending the least money on a replacement bios chip rather than a more expensive i7 C0 which should technically be supported by everything would probably be the route that I go since then you may be able to recover that chip after you get your new one and have a spare on hand.
> 
> Anyone running Gigabyte boards should be updating their backup bios though if running a Westmere. It only takes a minute and will save you a gigantic headache if anything ever goes wrong.
> 
> 
> From > https://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=8013.0 >
> 
> Make sure that you have a stable BIOS in your Main BIOS before running the synchronisation. No it won't copy the settings just the BIOS file.
> 
> From a cold start with the power to the machine switched off press the power button and then enter the BIOS by pressing Del. Then when you get to the main screen press F9. This will bring up an extra screen which will display more information about the two BIOS versions. Assuming they are different exit the BIOS and shutdown. Again press the power button and this time press Alt + F12 where you would normally use the Del key to enter the BIOS. You will find that then your monitor will turn black and you will see:
> 
> Press [Enter] to start copying main BIOS to backup BIOS...
> 
> When you press Enter more text will appear saying:
> 
> Writing BIOS image.... xxxKb OK
> 
> Once completed more text will show:
> 
> BIOS successfully recovered! Power off or reset system!
> 
> Do as it says. Both Main and Backup BIOS chips now store the same BIOS version. You can now reboot as normal.
> ________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> I Just overwrote my X58 UD3R dual BIOS backup and updated it to my current FK bios file. The backup was sitting at FB, probably from when it left the factory. It wouldn't have booted with my X5675 if the main BIOS had failed.
> 
> Thanks for the tip!


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@Slayer3032 - if you need microcode updates that don't brick, let me know what BIOS and I'll update them all for you.


----------



## Hill160881

Great info there!

I will backup my bios today. I think I am going to leave it alone for now and not update the bios. If it ain’t broken.... It has a healthy overclock and is scoring pretty high on synthetic tests. It also stays very cool. I will be editing/denoising/stabilizing/color grading/rendering/exporting a short 6 min teaser video for an upcoming documentary later so we shall see how it goes. If I get any issues I will go ahead and update the bios after a backup.


----------



## Hill160881

HelpDatBIOS said:


> @Slayer3032 - if you need microcode updates that don't brick, let me know what BIOS and I'll update them all for you.


What are micro code updates? 

What bios version should I install on the ud3r board? The newest one?


----------



## Dhiru

Dhiru said:


> I think Kingston rams are not good for the X58 platform. I currently have Kingston HyperX Beast 2400Mhz 16GB (2x8GB) kits, which I had bought locally. I was very much limited with choices since DDR3 kits were rare in the local market. Although the online reviews of this ram are very good, I just can't get the most out of it.
> 
> It's impossible for me to get Copy speeds above 25000 MB/s. I get the following results with 9-11-11-25 timings.
> 
> 
> 
> These are the XMP settings in AIDA. I have tried every ram timing, even CL11 which seems to give the same approximate results (Give or take 1000 MB/s).
> 
> 
> 
> I can't increase the uncore over 3600Mhz since my board only allows uncore increments in a multiple of 2. I can only get it to 4000Mhz and having it stable at that high clock needs a lot of VTT on my X5670.
> 
> Do I get a new ram? I really need more than 16GB and it's really hard for me to find 24GB Triple Channel kits with decent shipping costs.


I am still running this ram and I am considering replacing them for higher total capacity. Can anyone recommend a good kit that doesn't hurt my wallet? I am looking for 24/32gb triple channel kit that will overclock well.


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@Hill160881 - microcode updates are part of the BIOS, that controls/fixes CPU related errata, allows CPU's to run on the board - I suggest you use the latest BIOS for your board, but that is up to you.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Dhiru said:


> I am still running this ram and I am considering replacing them for higher total capacity. Can anyone recommend a good kit that doesn't hurt my wallet? I am looking for 24/32gb triple channel kit that will overclock well.


I use the Crucial Ballistic Tactical LP (BLT8G3D1608ET3LX0). The kits can do 2000Mhz pretty easily. My only complaint with them is the high tRFC timing.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148657

1x8GB: BLT8G3D1608ET3LX0 
2x8GB: BLT2K8G3D1608ET3LX0
4x8GB: BLT4K8G3D1608ET3LX0


----------



## Caffinator

Can we start discussing CPU bottlenecks related to gaming? I'm hesitant to put a RX Vega in my system to tide me over one more year. But don't want to be bamboozled by buying another shtty AMD product, only to find it finally bottlenecks my 9 year old Intel CPU. Because i would rather hold out and put a proper 7820x, 32gb ddr4, and RTX 2080i if that's the case.

I have a 4.2GHz Xeon x5650 and 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz.


----------



## Dhiru

xxpenguinxx said:


> I use the Crucial Ballistic Tactical LP (BLT8G3D1608ET3LX0). The kits can do 2000Mhz pretty easily. My only complaint with them is the high tRFC timing.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148657
> 
> 1x8GB: BLT8G3D1608ET3LX0
> 2x8GB: BLT2K8G3D1608ET3LX0
> 4x8GB: BLT4K8G3D1608ET3LX0


What timings do you run at 2000mhz? I have been keeping an eye out for this ram, but it's hard to find these days. It pops up on eBay every now and then, but it's used and pretty expensive. How about Corsair Vengence Pro 1600Mhz? It's about $175 for 32gb kit on newegg.


----------



## shadowrain

Caffinator said:


> Can we start discussing CPU bottlenecks related to gaming? I'm hesitant to put a RX Vega in my system to tide me over one more year. But don't want to be bamboozled by buying another shtty AMD product, only to find it finally bottlenecks my 9 year old Intel CPU. Because i would rather hold out and put a proper 7820x, 32gb ddr4, and RTX 2080i if that's the case.
> 
> I have a 4.2GHz Xeon x5650 and 16GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz.


AFAIK, there are some problems with new AMD cards and non UEFI bioses so there could be issues with Vega for X58. I know there were some 1080ti's that didn't like legacy bioses as well, but not all. 1080 and below had no issues AFAIK.

As for your bottleneck question, my jump from 4.5ghz x5675 to 5.2ghx 9900k nets me around 5-15fps increase @1080p on well optimised and non cpu bound titles(Rise of the Tomb Raider, etc) using my GTX 1070. The PCIE 2.0 also wasn't a bottleneck as I used to even beat 6700k's in Unigine Heaven back in the day using the same GPU. CPU bound games are a different story.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Dhiru said:


> What timings do you run at 2000mhz? I have been keeping an eye out for this ram, but it's hard to find these days. It pops up on eBay every now and then, but it's used and pretty expensive. How about Corsair Vengence Pro 1600Mhz? It's about $175 for 32gb kit on newegg.


9-9-9-24 1T. I'm not sure on the Corsair's. Usually any kit that has timings 200:1 ratio or better can overclock decently, for example 1600 8-8-8, 1866 9-9-9, etc. Most Samsung RAM ending with the part number CH9 and YK0 can overclock to 2000Mhz without much issue. Most of them only come in 2 or 4GB sticks so you'll need 6 for 24GB. I had issues with Samsung RAM detecting properly on my PC and server. Registered RAM should also work as long as it's 2Rx8, but I only tested 4GB sticks.


----------



## 99belle99

I have a X5660 and a Vega 56 and see no bottlenecks or issues with bios'.


----------



## Caffinator

shadowrain said:


> AFAIK, there are some problems with new AMD cards and non UEFI bioses so there could be issues with Vega for X58. I know there were some 1080ti's that didn't like legacy bioses as well, but not all. 1080 and below had no issues AFAIK.
> 
> As for your bottleneck question, my jump from 4.5ghz x5675 to 5.2ghx 9900k nets me around 5-15fps increase @1080p on well optimised and non cpu bound titles(Rise of the Tomb Raider, etc) using my GTX 1070. The PCIE 2.0 also wasn't a bottleneck as I used to even beat 6700k's in Unigine Heaven back in the day using the same GPU. CPU bound games are a different story.


I bought a Rx 590 Fatboy today for the hell of it. Was able to turn Far Cry New Dawn to maximum settings at 2560x1080, 75Hz. I sit around 65FPS most of the time. RX480 was like 38-40FPS


----------



## Caffinator

haha, i got 82.6% ASIC quality. It does 1650MHz on stock volts


----------



## shadowrain

Caffinator said:


> haha, i got 82.6% ASIC quality. It does 1650MHz on stock volts


Good find. Now this begs the question "Can you Crossfire the 590 with the 480?" as the 590+580 can Crossfire and the 580+480 can it as well.


----------



## Retrorockit

The UEFI/Legacy BIOS issue varies from one video card maker to another. The generation of card has little to do with it.
A Legacy card can run in a UEFI computer with some Legacy settings enabled. A UEFI card rquires UEFI, but some claim to be universal, others have dual BIOS Switches.
Also some OEM computers stayed with VESA Mode video resolutions in the BIOS and AMD cards from R9 3xx/285 can't display the BIOS screen.
If a card maker wants the broadest support for their cards they still use Legacy BIOS. Zotac, and PNY in my experience do this. And Nvidia doesn't have the VESA mode issue so for many older computers they're the only recent cards that will run. But that generally means older than X58.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Here's a head scratcher. My friend with a 8700K gets 10-15% less frames than me in some games, otherwise we have identical frames. CPU bound games also have larger fps dips for them. For example, in PUBG they're always about 10fps less than what I'm getting. We've tried all different drivers for their GPU, motherboard, sound, etc. Nothing seems to affect it. I think it's HPET causing the issue, because I get the same fps drops if it's enabled in my BIOS. They don't have the option to enable/disable in theirs. I'm just wondering if any of you experienced the same issue with later hardware.



My PC is the same config as in my sig, except I'm currently at roughly 4.4GHz. I'm using windows 7 with the latest updates.



Their PC:


- CPU: 8700K stock. locked at highest frequency.

- RAM: 3000 or 3200Mhz 15-15-15.
- GPU: RTX 2080
- OS: Windows 10, DVR and other background apps disabled.


----------



## kbc8090

xxpenguinxx said:


> Here's a head scratcher. My friend with a 8700K gets 10-15% less frames than me in some games, otherwise we have identical frames. CPU bound games also have larger fps dips for them. For example, in PUBG they're always about 10fps less than what I'm getting. We've tried all different drivers for their GPU, motherboard, sound, etc. Nothing seems to affect it. I think it's HPET causing the issue, because I get the same fps drops if it's enabled in my BIOS. They don't have the option to enable/disable in theirs. I'm just wondering if any of you experienced the same issue with later hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> My PC is the same config as in my sig, except I'm currently at roughly 4.4GHz. I'm using windows 7 with the latest updates.
> 
> 
> 
> Their PC:
> 
> 
> - CPU: 8700K stock. locked at highest frequency.
> 
> - RAM: 3000 or 3200Mhz 15-15-15.
> - GPU: RTX 2080
> - OS: Windows 10, DVR and other background apps disabled.



What motherboard? Did you get him to try and run TimerResolution? There's a good post on guru3d about how to make it a service

https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/windows-timer-resolution-tool-in-form-of-system-service.376458/

offtopic: i see you're running Crucial Ballistix Tactical 3x8GB, what speed and timings are you getting?


----------



## theister

there is a topic about hpet @ https://www.overclockers.at/articles/the-hpet-bug-what-it-is-and-what-it-isnt

it is related to x299 , with x58 is see a huge difference in the amoun of timercalls and lower latency, but nearly no difference regarding to fps.
but i think the issues with the newer plattform are related to this.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

kbc8090 said:


> What motherboard? Did you get him to try and run TimerResolution? There's a good post on guru3d about how to make it a service
> 
> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/windows-timer-resolution-tool-in-form-of-system-service.376458/
> 
> offtopic: i see you're running Crucial Ballistix Tactical 3x8GB, what speed and timings are you getting?



I think they tried that at some point but I'll need to double check with them. DPC latency was around 100us if I remember right.


The highest stable I can get in triple channel is 2000mhz 9-9-9-24 1T. Higher will randomly bluescreen. Dual channel can go a little above 2100Mhz on the same timings, but I haven't stress tested it much there.


----------



## Caffinator

xxpenguinxx said:


> I think they tried that at some point but I'll need to double check with them. DPC latency was around 100us if I remember right.
> 
> 
> The highest stable I can get in triple channel is 2000mhz 9-9-9-24 1T. Higher will randomly bluescreen. Dual channel can go a little above 2100Mhz on the same timings, but I haven't stress tested it much there.


I have 1,000us latency, do I disable HPET?


----------



## Caffinator

it looks like i have HPET disabled already. oh well


----------



## dagget3450

This thread is not viewable when i am not logged in. I wonder why..... must be a bug - if i am a guest i cannot click into the thread from any link on the main page, or even the intel subsection. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Caffinator

dagget3450 said:


> This thread is not viewable when i am not logged in. I wonder why..... must be a bug - if i am a guest i cannot click into the thread from any link on the main page, or even the intel subsection. Anyone else having this issue?


OCN has been glitching nearly 10 years. ping Chipp or Enterprise


----------



## Caffinator

not bad. ended up at 1655MHz core, 2100MHz memory for my overclock.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Figure this place is the best place to ask. Does the W3680 clock that much better than the X56x0s? I know it has an unlocked multi, but just trying to gauge whether or not the extra $38 is worth it ($50 vs $12). 



dagget3450 said:


> This thread is not viewable when i am not logged in. I wonder why..... must be a bug - if i am a guest i cannot click into the thread from any link on the main page, or even the intel subsection. Anyone else having this issue?


Per AVSforum:


> Some threads are not loading correctly for logged out readers so please be sure to log in first as we look into the issue.


Since they run on the same platform, I assume that it is just an issue on the overall back-end and not just an OCN issue.


----------



## junglechocolate

I'm on a 930 at 4Ghz. Would there be any benefits in gaming and every day tasks to upgrading to a six core Xeon?


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

junglechocolate said:


> I'm on a 930 at 4Ghz. Would there be any benefits in gaming and every day tasks to upgrading to a six core Xeon?


Do the games you play/things you do use more than 4 cores/8 threads? A hexacore Xeon can be had for less than $20, but if the stuff you do needs stronger single-thread performance, you are unlikely to see much of a benefit.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Figure this place is the best place to ask. Does the W3680 clock that much better than the X56x0s? I know it has an unlocked multi, but just trying to gauge whether or not the extra $38 is worth it ($50 vs $12).



They all clock roughly the same. The W3600s are good for when you can't set a higher bclk.




junglechocolate said:


> I'm on a 930 at 4Ghz. Would there be any benefits in gaming and every day tasks to upgrading to a six core Xeon?



Some modern games can utilize the extra cores. The Xeons tend to overclock higher.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

xxpenguinxx said:


> They all clock roughly the same. The W3600s are good for when you can't set a higher bclk.


Perfect, I'll pickup an X5650 or similar then.


----------



## Caffinator

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Perfect, I'll pickup an X5650 or similar then.


my x5650 is 4.4GHz now, 200BCLK. helped with my gpu boost


----------



## kbc8090

Went tinkering last night with some stuff again, turned hyper threading off and upped voltage a bit and am currently running 25x185 for 4.625ghz @ 1.42 volts and from few tests it *seems* stable but not 100% sure, i'll keep an eye on it see how it does. Temps are in line with my 23x194 4.462 ghz overclock at 1.39375 or something volts.


----------



## Caffinator

kbc8090 said:


> Went tinkering last night with some stuff again, turned hyper threading off and upped voltage a bit and am currently running 25x185 for 4.625ghz @ 1.42 volts and from few tests it *seems* stable but not 100% sure, i'll keep an eye on it see how it does. Temps are in line with my 23x194 4.462 ghz overclock at 1.39375 or something volts.


nice, i ran out of multiplier because 22x max.


----------



## junglechocolate

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Do the games you play/things you do use more than 4 cores/8 threads? A hexacore Xeon can be had for less than $20, but if the stuff you do needs stronger single-thread performance, you are unlikely to see much of a benefit.


Arkham KNight, GTA V, Witcher 3, Bioshock 2, AC Origins. Would those see a diffference?


----------



## junglechocolate

xxpenguinxx said:


> They all clock roughly the same. The W3600s are good for when you can't set a higher bclk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modern games can utilize the extra cores. The Xeons tend to overclock higher.


how much higher than 4Ghz? And would this be on air? I'm not ready for water cooling yet


----------



## junglechocolate

xxpenguinxx said:


> They all clock roughly the same. The W3600s are good for when you can't set a higher bclk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some modern games can utilize the extra cores. The Xeons tend to overclock higher.


how much higher than 4Ghz? And would this be on air? I'm not ready for water cooling yet


----------



## 99belle99

junglechocolate said:


> how much higher than 4Ghz? And would this be on air? I'm not ready for water cooling yet


They all will do 4.2GHz very easily but you would need a beefy air cooler or better for higher clocks daily.

My X5660 runs @4.2GHz for the past 5 or 6 years and I can run it at 4.6GHz for benchmarks but not daily I could if I wanted to but I do not bother.


----------



## Slayer3032

junglechocolate said:


> I'm on a 930 at 4Ghz. Would there be any benefits in gaming and every day tasks to upgrading to a six core Xeon?


I doubled the Cinebench scores of my i7 930 overclocked, I found the stock Cinebench score for my 930 last night so here's that and the highest repeatable score my X5675 was able to do but have since had to dial back the uncore multi for stability.


----------



## kbc8090

Slayer3032 said:


> I doubled the Cinebench scores of my i7 930 overclocked, I found the stock Cinebench score for my 930 last night so here's that and the highest repeatable score my X5675 was able to do but have since had to dial back the uncore multi for stability.


I thought the general rule was to run the uncore at max 2x what the ddr3 speeds were? How long have you been running this overclock?

Great overclock though at that low of voltage, that's awesome.


----------



## junglechocolate

Slayer3032 said:


> I doubled the Cinebench scores of my i7 930 overclocked, I found the stock Cinebench score for my 930 last night so here's that and the highest repeatable score my X5675 was able to do but have since had to dial back the uncore multi for stability.





99belle99 said:


> They all will do 4.2GHz very easily but you would need a beefy air cooler or better for higher clocks daily.
> 
> My X5660 runs @4.2GHz for the past 5 or 6 years and I can run it at 4.6GHz for benchmarks but not daily I could if I wanted to but I do not bother.


Well seeing as games like AC Origins use 85% of my CPU and sometimes spikes to 90%, I wonder if the extra 2 cores would help. I wasn't sure if I would be getting better single thread performace from a Xeon upgrade or multithreaded

I do have another question. I need to upgrade my ram. I currently have 6GB plus a 4th 2GB of the same Corsair XMS3 modules. Right now CPUz says even though I have 4 sticks outta 6,I am running in thriple channel mode. I was gonna add 2x4GB sticks for a total of 16GB of RAM. My question is, would the Ram all run in triple channel mode despite it being A1->2Gb A2->2Gb B1->2Gb B2->4Gb C1->2Gb C2->4Gb?


----------



## Dhiru

Guys, I am in need of a suggestion. I was running 2x8GB sticks (Kingston HyperX Beast 2400Mhz) on Dual channel at 200 base clock and memory multiplier 5, which gave me 2000Mhz on the memory and 4.4Ghz on the X5670 CPU. Below is my AIDA score.



Fast forward to today, I wanted more than 16GB ram to run few VMs for testing. I had an old 4x4GB sticks (Kingston HyperX Blu 1600Mhz) which I had populated in the 4 empty slots bringing the total memory to 32GB. I had to reduce the memory multiplier to 4, which gave me 1600Mhz on the memory. I was stable with the complete 32GB ram passing prime95 blend and memtest. Below is the updated AIDA score.










Corsair Vengence Pro 32GB (4x8GB) 1600Mhz ram is selling for $170 on newegg. My BIOS only has memory multiplier option in multiples. Hence with 200 base clock, I can run the memory either at x4 memory multiplier which gives me 1600Mhz or x5 memory multiplier that gives me 2000Mhz. Hence, if I can't get my entire 32gb to run stable at 2000Mhz, I have to fall back to running the memory at 1600Mhz. Do you think it's better to stick to the current mixed setup and save money or shell out the $170 and get the corsair kit?


----------



## junglechocolate

I am on the old X58 platform that has 6 DIMM slots which can run dual or tripple channel modes

My mother is the Asrock X58 Extreme 3 and its manual is here: http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/...20Extreme3.pdf

I need to upgrade my ram. I currently have 6GB plus a 4th 2GB of the same Corsair XMS3 modules. Right now CPUz says even though I have 4 sticks outta 6,I am running in thriple channel mode. I was gonna add 2x4GB sticks for a total of 16GB of RAM. My question is, would the Ram all run in triple channel mode despite it being A1->2Gb A2->2Gb B1->2Gb B2->4Gb C1->2Gb C2->4Gb?

Or is it better to just buy a 2x2GB kit so its all uniform for 12GB of RAM? Which i guess would ensure tripple channel mode?


----------



## Caffinator

it needs to be the same type, as the 4th slot is added to the last bank of ram. so to the computer, it looks like 1 DIMM has a channel, another DIMM has a channel, and the last 2 DIMMs share a channel.


----------



## DooM3

Dhiru said:


> Guys, I am in need of a suggestion. I was running 2x8GB sticks (Kingston HyperX Beast 2400Mhz) on Dual channel at 200 base clock and memory multiplier 5, which gave me 2000Mhz on the memory and 4.4Ghz on the X5670 CPU. Below is my AIDA score.
> 
> 
> 
> Fast forward to today, I wanted more than 16GB ram to run few VMs for testing. I had an old 4x4GB sticks (Kingston HyperX Blu 1600Mhz) which I had populated in the 4 empty slots bringing the total memory to 32GB. I had to reduce the memory multiplier to 4, which gave me 1600Mhz on the memory. I was stable with the complete 32GB ram passing prime95 blend and memtest. Below is the updated AIDA score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Vengence Pro 32GB (4x8GB) 1600Mhz ram is selling for $170 on newegg. My BIOS only has memory multiplier option in multiples. Hence with 200 base clock, I can run the memory either at x4 memory multiplier which gives me 1600Mhz or x5 memory multiplier that gives me 2000Mhz. Hence, if I can't get my entire 32gb to run stable at 2000Mhz, I have to fall back to running the memory at 1600Mhz. Do you think it's better to stick to the current mixed setup and save money or shell out the $170 and get the corsair kit?


your kingstone should do a lot more


----------



## theister

Dhiru said:


> Guys, I am in need of a suggestion. I was running 2x8GB sticks (Kingston HyperX Beast 2400Mhz) on Dual channel at 200 base clock and memory multiplier 5, which gave me 2000Mhz on the memory and 4.4Ghz on the X5670 CPU. Below is my AIDA score.
> 
> 
> 
> Fast forward to today, I wanted more than 16GB ram to run few VMs for testing. I had an old 4x4GB sticks (Kingston HyperX Blu 1600Mhz) which I had populated in the 4 empty slots bringing the total memory to 32GB. I had to reduce the memory multiplier to 4, which gave me 1600Mhz on the memory. I was stable with the complete 32GB ram passing prime95 blend and memtest. Below is the updated AIDA score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Vengence Pro 32GB (4x8GB) 1600Mhz ram is selling for $170 on newegg. My BIOS only has memory multiplier option in multiples. Hence with 200 base clock, I can run the memory either at x4 memory multiplier which gives me 1600Mhz or x5 memory multiplier that gives me 2000Mhz. Hence, if I can't get my entire 32gb to run stable at 2000Mhz, I have to fall back to running the memory at 1600Mhz. Do you think it's better to stick to the current mixed setup and save money or shell out the $170 and get the corsair kit?



Your "problem" is that not all amount of the ram is running in tripple-channel mode, because the rams channel have different amounts of rams popuplated. Only the same amount for ram each channel is running at tripple channel.

For examplage : Chan A : 12GB Chan B : 8GB : Chan C : 8GB

In this scenario only 24 of 28 GB running in tripple, the more of 4gb within in chan A are running singlespeed. Due to the fact that the rams are randomly accessed there is always the bad luck that a programm will access the slower single chan amount of the ram.

With your population assumed to be 4 - 8 - 4 -8 -4 - 4 only 24 of 32 gb are running in real tripple-chan, 8gb are running in single.


----------



## Caffinator

It does explain this very clearly in the motherboard manual. If you don't still have it, it should be available for download.


----------



## croky

theister said:


> Your "problem" is that not all amount of the ram is running in tripple-channel mode, because the rams channel have different amounts of rams popuplated. Only the same amount for ram each channel is running at tripple channel.
> 
> For examplage : Chan A : 12GB Chan B : 8GB : Chan C : 8GB
> 
> In this scenario only 24 of 28 GB running in tripple, the more of 4gb within in chan A are running singlespeed. Due to the fact that the rams are randomly accessed there is always the bad luck that a programm will access the slower single chan amount of the ram.
> 
> With your population assumed to be 4 - 8 - 4 -8 -4 - 4 only 24 of 32 gb are running in real tripple-chan, 8gb are running in single.


That's about it. Just to add that Intel named this Flex Mode. You'll probably loose some speed thanks to the flex channel interleaving but I guess, in your case, that's probably the best scenario.


----------



## junglechocolate

Anybody here upgrade from a 920/930? Has there been decent improvement game wise. I have a 1080 Ti with my 4Ghz 930 at 4K and sometimes 1440p3D or 4K3D, I wonder if I am holding my 1080 Ti back


----------



## croky

junglechocolate said:


> Anybody here upgrade from a 920/930? Has there been decent improvement game wise. I have a 1080 Ti with my 4Ghz 930 at 4K and sometimes 1440p3D or 4K3D, I wonder if I am holding my 1080 Ti back


I don't know if it is holding you back but I went that route, from a 920 to a 6 core xeon and I never looked back. Huge improvement. And for the price... you just can't go wrong.


----------



## kbc8090

croky said:


> I don't know if it is holding you back but I went that route, from a 920 to a 6 core xeon and I never looked back. Huge improvement. And for the price... you just can't go wrong.


Pretty much, 28 bucks for a x5675? No brainer, if you dont like the performance time to save up and move on from x58.


----------



## junglechocolate

I guess I'm more concerned about the hassle of dissassbling my mobo, installing new gpu, finding stable OCs only to find that I got no boost in performance for gaming at 4k and 4K3d. 

Anyways my ram right now is 1600mhz. I hit 1528? I think at 4Ghz, wouldn't my ram limit my OC to 4Ghz with a Xeon?


----------



## croky

junglechocolate said:


> I guess I'm more concerned about the hassle of dissassbling my mobo, installing new gpu, finding stable OCs only to find that I got no boost in performance for gaming at 4k and 4K3d.
> 
> Anyways my ram right now is 1600mhz. I hit 1528? I think at 4Ghz, wouldn't my ram limit my OC to 4Ghz with a Xeon?


Having no resources comparing both at 4k gaming, you're the one that has to answer if the 920 serves it purpose or not. Do you see low fps ? Any stuttering ? I'd answer those questions first. If I was to answer to myself, I'd say "if I can't see any bottleneck, then there's no bottleneck".

Regarding the xeon. If you pick a X5660 and OC it at 4.5, you'll have just a little bit less performance than a Ryzen 5 2600 (5 to 10 max fps - almost the same low fps) when it comes to 4K gaming.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

croky said:


> Having no resources comparing both at 4k gaming, you're the one that has to answer if the 920 serves it purpose or not. Do you see low fps ? Any stuttering ? I'd answer those questions first. If I was to answer to myself, *I'd say "if I can't see any bottleneck, then there's no bottleneck."*
> 
> Regarding the xeon. If you pick a X5660 and OC it at 4.5, you'll have just a little bit less performance than a Ryzen 5 2600 (5 to 10 max fps - almost the same low fps) when it comes to 4K gaming.


Gotta agree with this; 4k is probably as GPU intensive as it gets. If you start monitoring frames and whatnot, you'll probably be close enough to the newer platforms. Just start benching whatever games you have and look at some 2080Ti reviews to see how your system stacks against theirs (as they should have 1080ti results included).

At 1440P it might be a different scenario, at higher framerates (not sure exactly how 1440p3D works; is it 1440p120hz [60hz per eye])? If so, it might be a more noticeable bottleneck as a 930 at ~4ghz is probably starting to get longer in the tooth at this point.

Also, fwiw, I think the time and ~$13 is worth it for the X5650. Worse case (as croky said), your minimums improve; best case, you get a nice little boost either from the extra cores or the higher OC [pretty sure the 32nm chips clock better than the 45nm chips].


----------



## Caffinator

i really think 2560x1080 is about as much as you'll get out of these things. some games such as Forza play well at 4k(i maintain 60fps)


----------



## brambles

So I've been trying to figure out if there's an objective way of measuring CPU bottlenecking in games. Seems most advice I see around is based on hunches, not anything in particular. Pretty sure the [email protected] is starting to lag behind in games, at least some. I've been playing around with AC:Odyssey built-in benchmark, and I seem to be getting 25-35% lower FPS (at 2560x1440) than reviews for a 1070Ti I am using as references show. I have no way of definitively proving that the CPU is the problem here though. Does anyone know or have any suggestions beyond feel?


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

brambles said:


> So I've been trying to figure out if there's an objective way of measuring CPU bottlenecking in games. Seems most advice I see around is based on hunches, not anything in particular. Pretty sure the [email protected] is starting to lag behind in games, at least some. I've been playing around with AC:Odyssey built-in benchmark, and I seem to be getting 25-35% lower FPS (at 2560x1440) than reviews for a 1070Ti I am using as references show. I have no way of definitively proving that the CPU is the problem here though. Does anyone know or have any suggestions beyond feel?


Check CPU usage while playing the game? You could change the clocks (go higher than 4ghz or drop to like 3ghz) and see how perf changes accordingly.

You could also lower the resolution. If you lower the res and your FPS remains unchanged, it is likely that your CPU is bottlenecking you (as dropping the res should get rid of any GPU 'bottlenecks' [ie GPU usage at 99%+]).


----------



## agentx007

CPU is a bottleneck if/when performance scales linear with CPU frequency.
Example : +10% CPU Frequency = 10% FPS gain in given game/place under the same settings.


----------



## junglechocolate

croky said:


> Having no resources comparing both at 4k gaming, you're the one that has to answer if the 920 serves it purpose or not. Do you see low fps ? Any stuttering ? I'd answer those questions first. If I was to answer to myself, I'd say "if I can't see any bottleneck, then there's no bottleneck".
> 
> Regarding the xeon. If you pick a X5660 and OC it at 4.5, you'll have just a little bit less performance than a Ryzen 5 2600 (5 to 10 max fps - almost the same low fps) when it comes to 4K gaming.





Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Gotta agree with this; 4k is probably as GPU intensive as it gets. If you start monitoring frames and whatnot, you'll probably be close enough to the newer platforms. Just start benching whatever games you have and look at some 2080Ti reviews to see how your system stacks against theirs (as they should have 1080ti results included).
> 
> At 1440P it might be a different scenario, at higher framerates (not sure exactly how 1440p3D works; is it 1440p120hz [60hz per eye])? If so, it might be a more noticeable bottleneck as a 930 at ~4ghz is probably starting to get longer in the tooth at this point.
> 
> Also, fwiw, I think the time and ~$13 is worth it for the X5650. Worse case (as croky said), your minimums improve; best case, you get a nice little boost either from the extra cores or the higher OC [pretty sure the 32nm chips clock better than the 45nm chips].


Yes I am getting stuttering. In Arkham Knight, my GPU usage can drop to 20% randomly then spike up AT 4K3D. and in Origins, I notice my game isn't smooth. Though admittedly this might be because the game is pirated and not using the latest patches. However dropping my resolution didn't improve anythign really. GPU usage doesn't stay constantly high and i do see my CPU usage nearing 80% sometimes. 

SO I know there is a bottleneck, the question is, if something like the Xeon with the same architecture would be able to give me any boosts since a lot of games aren't properly multithreaded. 

As for the OC thing. How can hit 4.5Ghz OC is my ram is 1600mhz and blck 191 or 200 is the most friendly for OC'ing?

other games btw run like a dream on it and is GPU dependent but I wish it was like this across the board.

As for the 1440p120 question, I don't know. I use 3D vision and the little I know, people say its interlaced/interweaved. what I am sure of is that it cuts my frames at least 60 percent in most games and half in others. very demanding but worth it.


----------



## brambles

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Check CPU usage while playing the game? You could change the clocks (go higher than 4ghz or drop to like 3ghz) and see how perf changes accordingly.
> 
> You could also lower the resolution. If you lower the res and your FPS remains unchanged, it is likely that your CPU is bottlenecking you (as dropping the res should get rid of any GPU 'bottlenecks' [ie GPU usage at 99%+]).





agentx007 said:


> CPU is a bottleneck if/when performance scales linear with CPU frequency.
> Example : +10% CPU Frequency = 10% FPS gain in given game/place under the same settings.


Oh, good call! I might play around with that - try changing the frequency and how it responds. I did notice that my minimums are consistently crap regardless of resolution on AC: Odyssey benchmark, so that could be it too. 
Thanks!


----------



## Dhiru

theister said:


> Your "problem" is that not all amount of the ram is running in tripple-channel mode, because the rams channel have different amounts of rams popuplated. Only the same amount for ram each channel is running at tripple channel.
> 
> For examplage : Chan A : 12GB Chan B : 8GB : Chan C : 8GB
> 
> In this scenario only 24 of 28 GB running in tripple, the more of 4gb within in chan A are running singlespeed. Due to the fact that the rams are randomly accessed there is always the bad luck that a programm will access the slower single chan amount of the ram.
> 
> With your population assumed to be 4 - 8 - 4 -8 -4 - 4 only 24 of 32 gb are running in real tripple-chan, 8gb are running in single.





croky said:


> That's about it. Just to add that Intel named this Flex Mode. You'll probably loose some speed thanks to the flex channel interleaving but I guess, in your case, that's probably the best scenario.



This makes sense. Is it worthwhile investing $170+ on a 32GB identical kit to replace my existing ram? Does the price justify the performance gain?


----------



## junglechocolate

Dhiru said:


> This makes sense. Is it worthwhile investing $170+ on a 32GB identical kit to replace my existing ram? Does the price justify the performance gain?


For DDR3. No. I upgraded from 6GB to 12GB for just 20 bucks off ebay on my Corsair XMS3 1600mhz ram. It seems enough, even for Arkham Knight in 4K3D which is the worst game RAM wise I've ever played


----------



## junglechocolate

Btw which Xeon should I get. X36xx or x56xx. What would I be missing picking one over the other?


----------



## Retrorockit

The X36xx are single CPU, the X56xx are single or dual CPU and sometimes cheaper due to supply and demand. The official memory capacity is higher but probably only with the dual CPU chipset and RDIMM RAM, ( there are rumors of RDIMM working with X58 but usually not). There are a couple single CPU W3680/W3690 that are unlocked but most people don't bother with them unless you have a locked BIOS MB. The single CPU chips won't work with 2 CPU chipsets so if that's in your future it might make a difference.
The Xeons all support ECC RAM.


----------



## theister

W3680/W3690 have unlocked multipliers for cpu clock AND the ram deviders are higher, you can go up to 1:18 or at least 1:16 (can not remember right now) what gives you the opportunity for higher ram speeds. Xeon X56xx can go max 1:10 at ram divider.

W3680/90 are picky if you want to use more then 24gbs of ram. My w3680 does not boot windows with 32gb of ram (corsair platinum, dual ranked dual sided), a X5675 does for example with the same ram and board. You have to watch out for the rams layout, single ranked and single sided should be the way to go, cause there are bundles with 48gb and w36xx xeons to buy and they provided rams look like this. But they will not offer optimal speed.

Vcore accoriding to intel specs is 1.375 max for W36Xxx xeons and 1.35 for X56xx xeons but this doens not really matter, both take 1.4 max due to intel specs.


If you utilize the unlocked multi of the w3680/90 you will gain lower idle cpu voltage if you use vcore offset with eist and/or c-states, @x58 the idle voltage is connected to the baseclock and not the cpu speed or cpu multi, so lower baseclock results in lower idle voltage.


----------



## theister

Dhiru said:


> This makes sense. Is it worthwhile investing $170+ on a 32GB identical kit to replace my existing ram? Does the price justify the performance gain?


just do 4 4 x 8 x 8 if you can live with "only" 24 gbs of ram.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Dhiru said:


> This makes sense. Is it worthwhile investing $170+ on a 32GB identical kit to replace my existing ram? Does the price justify the performance gain?





theister said:


> just do 4 4 x 8 x 8 if you can live with "only" 24 gbs of ram.


Any reason you can't get one 8gb stick? and then have 4/8-4/8-4/8 for 36GB? FWIW, ddr3 seems to be cheap, and I don't think it is worth spending more than a few bucks on it. $170+ seems like a waste to me.



junglechocolate said:


> For DDR3. No. I upgraded from 6GB to 12GB for just 20 bucks off ebay on my Corsair XMS3 1600mhz ram. It seems enough, even for Arkham Knight in 4K3D which is the worst game RAM wise I've ever played


Sorry! That is what I was going to suggest you do, but I completely forgot to respond (I swear I was looking at benchmarks about ram usage with that game, but I also many not have gotten much good information to report). That game was broken on release and I thought they would have fixed it by now! Glad it seems to have worked for you.


----------



## rhkcommander959

theister said:


> W3680/W3690 have unlocked multipliers for cpu clock AND the ram deviders are higher


Those were sweet, I had one as well. May have been a w3670 but it was unlocked regardless. Overclocked very well. My 5650 runs a little hotter due to needing voltage above 4.2ghz, but I have a 5670 I will be trying out, should be a better bin hopefully by the steppings.

Any idea what the MC will handle for the X series? I have a 3x4 2000 kit on hand.


----------



## croky

brambles said:


> So I've been trying to figure out if there's an objective way of measuring CPU bottlenecking in games. Seems most advice I see around is based on hunches, not anything in particular. Pretty sure the [email protected] is starting to lag behind in games, at least some. I've been playing around with AC:Odyssey built-in benchmark, and I seem to be getting 25-35% lower FPS (at 2560x1440) than reviews for a 1070Ti I am using as references show. I have no way of definitively proving that the CPU is the problem here though. Does anyone know or have any suggestions beyond feel?


Here you have some benchmarks. Suit yourself.

https://vloggest.com/watch/20-xeon-vs-ryzen-5-2600-vs-9900k-with-an-rtx-2070-1076410591/


----------



## spikee

Hi All,

https://valid.x86.fr/93v367


----------



## Caffinator

spikee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/93v367


what's the point? 4 cores

https://valid.x86.fr/hnsu3w

try raising BCLK so you can boost your uncore speed


----------



## Dhiru

Has anyone come across issues with booting Windows 10 on latest 10 series and RTX 20xx series Nvidia cards? I have issues with my MSI Big Bang X Power unable to get the display working with Windows 10 and RTX 2060 installed. I am able to access the BIOS, but Windows 10 doesn't show any display but it boots in the background. The motherboard status led shows "AA". Replacing the card with a GTX580 fixes the boot issues. 

Here is a discussion thread on Nvidia forums.
https://forums.geforce.com/default/...20-series/rtx-2080-2070-on-x58-legacy-system/


----------



## theister

issue at all outputs? try disable vt-d


----------



## kbc8090

Dhiru said:


> Has anyone come across issues with booting Windows 10 on latest 10 series and RTX 20xx series Nvidia cards? I have issues with my MSI Big Bang X Power unable to get the display working with Windows 10 and RTX 2060 installed. I am able to access the BIOS, but Windows 10 doesn't show any display but it boots in the background. The motherboard status led shows "AA". Replacing the card with a GTX580 fixes the boot issues.
> 
> Here is a discussion thread on Nvidia forums.
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/...20-series/rtx-2080-2070-on-x58-legacy-system/


Doe sit boot into linux?


----------



## croky

Dhiru said:


> Has anyone come across issues with booting Windows 10 on latest 10 series and RTX 20xx series Nvidia cards? I have issues with my MSI Big Bang X Power unable to get the display working with Windows 10 and RTX 2060 installed. I am able to access the BIOS, but Windows 10 doesn't show any display but it boots in the background. The motherboard status led shows "AA". Replacing the card with a GTX580 fixes the boot issues.
> 
> Here is a discussion thread on Nvidia forums.
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/...20-series/rtx-2080-2070-on-x58-legacy-system/



I think there are a couple of users that reported such strange behavior some months ago. I read some articles at the time and I think it's a gamble. Some boards will work, some don't. There seems to be two important variables at play: mobo BIOS and GPU ram size.


----------



## Dhiru

theister said:


> issue at all outputs? try disable vt-d


Yes. The issue is on all outputs. I have tried all the 3 Display Ports and HDMI. All the outputs show the BIOS fine but go blank when Windows loads. Turned off VT-d but still no go.



croky said:


> I think there are a couple of users that reported such strange behavior some months ago. I read some articles at the time and I think it's a gamble. Some boards will work, some don't. There seems to be two important variables at play: mobo BIOS and GPU ram size.





kbc8090 said:


> Doe sit boot into linux?


Interestingly, I am able to boot linux fine. I could use the GPU with the latest nvidia drives in arch linux. It's just Windows that doesn't show any display while it boots.


----------



## croky

Dhiru said:


> Interestingly, I am able to boot linux fine. I could use the GPU with the latest nvidia drives in arch linux. It's just Windows that doesn't show any display while it boots.


Seems to be a different issue then. Have you tried playing any game ?


----------



## Dhiru

croky said:


> Seems to be a different issue then. Have you tried playing any game ?


Yes. I have run unigine heaven in linux and the card appears to work fine. I have tried installing the card in another X58 motherboard (DX58SO) and it boots to windows fine. For some reason I can't get it to work with Windows on my MSI board.


----------



## Blameless

brambles said:


> So I've been trying to figure out if there's an objective way of measuring CPU bottlenecking in games. Seems most advice I see around is based on hunches, not anything in particular. Pretty sure the [email protected] is starting to lag behind in games, at least some. I've been playing around with AC:Odyssey built-in benchmark, and I seem to be getting 25-35% lower FPS (at 2560x1440) than reviews for a 1070Ti I am using as references show. I have no way of definitively proving that the CPU is the problem here though. Does anyone know or have any suggestions beyond feel?


As others have mentioned, changing the CPU clock and measuring the performance change is an objective way of identifying a CPU bottleneck.



Dhiru said:


> For some reason I can't get it to work with Windows on my MSI board.


Can you can you put a second card in along side the 2060, install drivers, then see if Windows 10 can use the card?


----------



## crazycrave

Why do you temp me to pull the Rev 1.2 Evga x58 3 Way Sli A-1 one owner dated March 2010 running X5660 out of the closet with GOLD Plated OCZ Triple Channel DDR3 1600Mhz from the foot locker known as Dave Jones.. as it was retired of service lol.. but a RX580 /570/570 may be in the works if 950watts of TX Corsair could put wind into it's sails .. as I have all the hardware to put it to life .


----------



## Dhiru

Blameless said:


> Can you can you put a second card in along side the 2060, install drivers, then see if Windows 10 can use the card?


I just installed a GTX780 as a primary GPU and the RTX 2060 was the secondary. I wasn't able to see the RTX listed in windows at all. I installed the latest drives but the OS doesn't boot with the 2060.

In linux too the grub menu doesn't appear. After the bios screen, I am directly greeted with the linux login screen. I have the following error in the kernel logs.

vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0xbf000000

It appears to be an issue with the BIOS reserving the video memory but not releasing it.


----------



## Blameless

Dhiru said:


> I just installed a GTX780 as a primary GPU and the RTX 2060 was the secondary. I wasn't able to see the RTX listed in windows at all. I installed the latest drives but the OS doesn't boot with the 2060.
> 
> In linux too the grub menu doesn't appear. After the bios screen, I am directly greeted with the linux login screen. I have the following error in the kernel logs.
> 
> vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0xbf000000
> 
> It appears to be an issue with the BIOS reserving the video memory but not releasing it.


Interesting.

Have you tried using other PCI-E slots?

On the newest board firmware?


----------



## croky

Dhiru said:


> Yes. I have run unigine heaven in linux and the card appears to work fine. I have tried installing the card in another X58 motherboard (DX58SO) and it boots to windows fine. For some reason I can't get it to work with Windows on my MSI board.


What about detected video memory ? What is returning glxinfo | egrep -i 'device|memory' ?


----------



## Dhiru

croky said:


> What about detected video memory ? What is returning glxinfo | egrep -i 'device|memory' ?


It returns the correct amount of video memory.

Memory info (GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info):
Dedicated video memory: 6144 MB
Total available memory: 6144 MB
Currently available dedicated video memory: 5374 MB


----------



## croky

Dhiru said:


> In linux too the grub menu doesn't appear. After the bios screen, I am directly greeted with the linux login screen. I have the following error in the kernel logs.
> 
> vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0xbf000000
> 
> It appears to be an issue with the BIOS reserving the video memory but not releasing it.


You might get rid of that error but, after reading this page, it probably has nothing to do with the issue at hand: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=143569

It seems to be vesafb and grub issue.

Regarding the real issue, probably a nvidia drivers update would fix it but will they be willing to address this issue for such old hardware ?


----------



## kbc8090

Have you tried booting windows 10 safe mode or if you get a graphical interface from booting off a win10 installer usb stick? those just use generic video drivers, maybe those might work. Not really a solution, more curiosity sake.


----------



## agentx007

Memory Remap is Enabled/Disabled ?


----------



## Dengar3

Good Afternoon all,

Its been quite a while since I lasted posted, but anyways here I go.
Sorry if this is a known issues, already asked, etc.. but from what I've researched I am unable to find an answer to my issue.
To keep it short, I recently reapplied thermal paste to my CPU (X5650 on an ASUS P6X58D-E) since its been a few years since I installed everything. Upon starting up my pc, I went to check temps and noticed that they had sky rocketed to 85C+! So I quickly killed the power and found that the pins for the CPU Fan had been so every slightly nudged which had kept my water cooler from turning on with the PC. Anyways, here is my current problem. When verifying performance with CPU-Z (on version 17.01.64 benchmark) my single core performance dropped from 340-370 range down to the 230-260 range, however my multicore score has stayed in the 2600-2700 ranged (which was were it was typically at).
My current overclock is 4.0 Ghz (20*200) at 1.3v. Now I'm not sure if that quick overheat damaged one of the cores, if my motherboard was damaged when I reinstalled the bracket, etc...
Now the strange thing is, is that it will spike every so often back up the 340+ range but I can't seem to find a trend. I've changed voltage (up and down), changed BLCK and the multiple, etc...
I have also noticed that when I go up to a 22 multiplier, it wants to stay at 20.
I appreciate any and all advice.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It sounds like the CPU multi is dropping during single core tests. If you don't need turbo and don't need power savings, disable intel speedstep and C-states.

The x22 multiplier is the turbo multiplier for all 6 cores on the X5650. It varies between motherboards if you can use it.


----------



## Dengar3

xxpenguinxx said:


> It sounds like the CPU multi is dropping during single core tests. If you don't need turbo and don't need power savings, disable intel speedstep and C-states.
> 
> The x22 multiplier is the turbo multiplier for all 6 cores on the X5650. It varies between motherboards if you can use it.



Will look into those setting thanks.
Honestly thinking that it maybe time to look at finally upgrading, but I highly doubt I will get the same return on invest as the x58 platform has given...


----------



## AeroZ

Hello!

I recently got an x5670 that I’m trying to OC. It seems that I’m stable at 4.1 GHz for now (been running custom Prime95 with 90% RAM for more than 24h now).
I think I want to go for 4.2 GHz but I got a question about safe vcore. For 4.1 I got vcore set to ~1.330v (using offset) but vdroop causes it to drop to 1.312-1.296v during heavy load (with LLC enabled).
My first question is which vcore value is the “real” one that I should be looking at? The one set in BIOS or the one that cpu-z shows while under load?
Looking at the vcore needed for 4.1 do I have enough headroom to get to 4.2? PS. Currently core temps are around 80-82C tops while testing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99belle99

AeroZ said:


> Hello!
> 
> I recently got an x5670 that I’m trying to OC. It seems that I’m stable at 4.1 GHz for now (been running custom Prime95 with 90% RAM for more than 24h now).
> I think I want to go for 4.2 GHz but I got a question about safe vcore. For 4.1 I got vcore set to ~1.330v (using offset) but vdroop causes it to drop to 1.312-1.296v during heavy load (with LLC enabled).
> My first question is which vcore value is the “real” one that I should be looking at? The one set in BIOS or the one that cpu-z shows while under load?
> Looking at the vcore needed for 4.1 do I have enough headroom to get to 4.2? PS. Currently core temps are around 80-82C tops while testing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I run @ 4.2Ghz for years now at 1.3Volts set in bios. That is 21 multi and 200 bclk. 100% stable.


----------



## AeroZ

99belle99 said:


> I run @ 4.2Ghz for years now at 1.3Volts set in bios. That is 21 multi and 200 bclk. 100% stable.




That doesn’t help me much.
By the way I see lots of people using lower multi and higher bclk instead of higer multi and lower bclk. Why’s that? I’ve always used the highest multi available and then set bclk as needed to reach the desired CPU frequency. Currently 24x171. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxpenguinxx

AeroZ said:


> That doesn’t help me much.
> By the way I see lots of people using lower multi and higher bclk instead of higer multi and lower bclk. Why’s that? I’ve always used the highest multi available and then set bclk as needed to reach the desired CPU frequency. Currently 24x171.


The higher bclk is to get higher RAM speeds. We're limited to x10 RAM multi on the X5600 series.


----------



## Kana-Maru

AeroZ said:


> Hello!
> 
> I recently got an x5670 that I’m trying to OC. It seems that I’m stable at 4.1 GHz for now (been running custom Prime95 with 90% RAM for more than 24h now).
> I think I want to go for 4.2 GHz but I got a question about safe vcore. For 4.1 I got vcore set to ~1.330v (using offset) but vdroop causes it to drop to 1.312-1.296v during heavy load (with LLC enabled).
> My first question is which vcore value is the “real” one that I should be looking at? The one set in BIOS or the one that cpu-z shows while under load?
> Looking at the vcore needed for 4.1 do I have enough headroom to get to 4.2? PS. Currently core temps are around 80-82C tops while testing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good question. I tend to always go by the BIOS or a multimeter reading over CPU-Z or any software based reader. However, I do pay attention to the software readers since I don't check the BIOS daily and if you are using offset with certain settings your voltage can change under load. The BIOS should be used to ensure that your CPU doesn't go over a "max" voltage that you set, use software\CPU-Z to ensure the OC vCore is performing as intended (vdroop\LLC etc.).

As for your second question 1.35v is the recommendation from Intel, but who cares right? Based on your temperature I think you'll need to get another cooling solution at some point or lower your ambient temperature. 70c and higher is already warm enough and you are already past 80c.


----------



## SirWaWa

I have someone that's X58 platform limited. Is there any downside going x5690 over a 990x? The bios supports both. It's an asus p6t6 ws revolution (revision 1), no sata3 or usb3.
It maxes out at 24gb of ram, right now it has 12gb. Worth maxing it out for future? Is 12gb below standard for today? It's mostly a gaming rig.


----------



## Kana-Maru

SirWaWa said:


> I have someone that's X58 platform limited. Is there any downside going x5690 over a 990x? The bios supports both. It's an asus p6t6 ws revolution (revision 1), no sata3 or usb3.
> It maxes out at 24gb of ram, right now it has 12gb. Worth maxing it out for future? Is 12gb below standard for today? It's mostly a gaming rig.


There isn't really major downsides when choosing the X5690 over the i7-990X. You can support SATA3\USB3 via the PCie slot if necessary. 12GBs is fine for just about everything and most people don't even need 12GBs. If you "need" the extra RAM then get it, but 12GBs should be more than enough. 16GBs is the new standard I believe, it used to be 8GBs sometime ago. I never cared for standards when it came to RAM because everyone has different needs. 

The X58 is well past the "future" at this point and is a proven platform. I'm still running my CPU @ stock clocks at the moment (Intel OEM CPU Cooler...yuk) while I wait for my liquid cooling AIO to be delivered and I can still enjoy RE2 @ 1440p with all graphical setting set to "On" and "High" + AA and still get around 70-80FPS easily. That is with stock CPU clocks. Hopefully when I can OC my CPU I can get even better results. I'm still running my old Fury X btw.


----------



## Ground15

SirWaWa said:


> I have someone that's X58 platform limited. Is there any downside going x5690 over a 990x? The bios supports both. It's an asus p6t6 ws revolution (revision 1), no sata3 or usb3.
> It maxes out at 24gb of ram, right now it has 12gb. Worth maxing it out for future? Is 12gb below standard for today? It's mostly a gaming rig.


There is also no point in getting either one of those two, if you wanna spend 60+ $ on a CPU rather get 2 x5675 (very close if not the same bin as the x5690) and bin them to keep the better one. X5690 and 990X are drastically overpriced. 

Had some fun with this platform on LN2 with Shaggy and Tagg over the weekend... https://valid.x86.fr/85k5ui


----------



## Kana-Maru

Ground15 said:


> Had some fun with this platform on LN2 with Shaggy and Tagg over the weekend... https://valid.x86.fr/85k5ui


Vcore?


----------



## Ground15

Kana-Maru said:


> Vcore?


I think like 1.5V, but voltages pretty much don't matter for max BCLK, especially at -120°C.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I was just wondering what it took you to hit for 4.7Ghz. The highest I've gotten was 5.4Ghz with a AIO and dang near killed my CPU\MB. After sometime she came back to life . This was awhile back in early 2014 and it's documented in one of these topics or posts. I have 4.8Ghz stable as a rock.


----------



## Ground15

Kana-Maru said:


> I was just wondering what it took you to hit for 4.7Ghz. The highest I've gotten was 5.4Ghz with a AIO and dang near killed my CPU\MB. After sometime she came back to life . This was awhile back in early 2014 and it's documented in one of these topics or posts. I have 4.8Ghz stable as a rock.


I've had other chips do 4.7 at 1.3V, so this one certainly has a rather unimpressive core. I don't do these runs at ambient anymore, though most of the boards we had for that session would've handled any voltage at ambient (actually I've pushed 1.9+V at ambient to see how hard these CPUs are to kill, gotta say they are damn tough). That run was only about the BCLK, core clocks didn't matter there.
https://d1ebmxcfh8bf9c.cloudfront.net/u244864/image_id_2164781.jpeg


----------



## SirWaWa

Kana-Maru said:


> There isn't really major downsides when choosing the X5690 over the i7-990X. You can support SATA3\USB3 via the PCie slot if necessary. 12GBs is fine for just about everything and most people don't even need 12GBs. If you "need" the extra RAM then get it, but 12GBs should be more than enough. 16GBs is the new standard I believe, it used to be 8GBs sometime ago. I never cared for standards when it came to RAM because everyone has different needs.
> 
> The X58 is well past the "future" at this point and is a proven platform. I'm still running my CPU @ stock clocks at the moment (Intel OEM CPU Cooler...yuk) while I wait for my liquid cooling AIO to be delivered and I can still enjoy RE2 @ 1440p with all graphical setting set to "On" and "High" + AA and still get around 70-80FPS easily. That is with stock CPU clocks. Hopefully when I can OC my CPU I can get even better results. I'm still running my old Fury X btw.


We added a usb3 card just so we could use the front usb3 ports on an up to date case. The x58 is a very solid platform. If you have one of those rarer usb3 and sata3 x58 mobo's keep those for life! It's got a 1070ti in there with an ssd. The cpu is a 960 on air cooling. I feel the cpu is adequate but the ram kinda not. Does x58 handle well with all dimm slots populated? Going 24gb would be a 6 dimm kit. It's mostly fps games that are played.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Ground15 said:


> I've had other chips do 4.7 at 1.3V, so this one certainly has a rather unimpressive core. I don't do these runs at ambient anymore, though most of the boards we had for that session would've handled any voltage at ambient (actually I've pushed 1.9+V at ambient to see how hard these CPUs are to kill, gotta say they are damn tough). That run was only about the BCLK, core clocks didn't matter there.


1.9v is pretty high and I know you can pump even more into these. My CPU died and came back to life, at least I thought it was dead. I was ready to throw my L5639 back in. They are tough cookies for sure. I never went back for the 5.4Ghz-5.5Ghz run. 




SirWaWa said:


> We added a usb3 card just so we could use the front usb3 ports on an up to date case. The x58 is a very solid platform. If you have one of those rarer usb3 and sata3 x58 mobo's keep those for life! It's got a 1070ti in there with an ssd. The cpu is a 960 on air cooling. I feel the cpu is adequate but the ram kinda not. Does x58 handle well with all dimm slots populated? Going 24gb would be a 6 dimm kit. It's mostly fps games that are played.


Yeah I actually have the USB3 and SATA3 mobo’s. I used my USB3 today and I always move around 90MB\s - 100MB\s easy with a single drive. My setup has some years on it, but it’s still going strong. I have 24GBs ECC RAM installed. All DIMM slots are populated and I have zero issues. I can overclock my RAM decently high as well. Don’t expect 24GBs to do anything magical for you though. I’ll say get the RAM if you need it. It might actually make your rig harder to overclock. Using only 3 DIMMs seems to be easier for some people I believe. 

I think a Hexa-core would greatly help your 1070 Ti and frames per second. When I upgraded my Quad-Core to a Hexa-Core I was very excited. Now this is back when Crysis 2 was popular and I was finally able to get the FPS that I read in the reviews. At that time I was running GTX 670 SLI. I actually wrote about that on this very website and my other website. 
I’m thinking about buying another case for my at this point. I really want to build a more up to date beast, but this X58+Fury X just keeps chucking along. I’ll get around to writing up some more benchmarks on my gaming performance in 2019. I’ve been playing RE2 more than anything lately. The fact that I can still play at 1440p and 4K is amazing.


----------



## 99belle99

Kana-Maru said:


> I think a Hexa-core would greatly help your 1070 Ti and frames per second. When I upgraded my Quad-Core to a Hexa-Core I was very excited. Now this is back when Crysis 2 was popular and I was finally able to get the FPS that I read in the reviews. At that time I was running GTX 670 SLI. I actually wrote about that on this very website and my other website.
> I’m thinking about buying another case for my at this point. I really want to build a more up to date beast, but this X58+Fury X just keeps chucking along. I’ll get around to writing up some more benchmarks on my gaming performance in 2019. I’ve been playing RE2 more than anything lately. The fact that I can still play at 1440p and 4K is amazing.



I was sorry when I sold my Fury X it was a great card so underrated I thought but at the same time I am glad I have a Vega 56 as it is more powerful than the Fury X. One thing about the 56 is I didn't get Samsung HBM so my bench scores are lower than a 64 as all 64's got Samsung.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Of course it's more powerful than the Fury X lol as it was released 2 years later . Vega is really good. I've seen the Vega 64 in action in 4K. For me personally this card is still impressive 4 years later. I never thought I would keep this GPU or any GPU this long. I normally game at 1440p\4K and so far I'm not disappointed. 

I finally got around to playing RE2 with an OC'd CPU. In RE2 @ 4K + 1 GB Textures, Shadow and Mesh set to High and everything else set to the highest settings the game is very playable. After seeing the trailer and various benchmarks I thought my card would struggle hard. I haven't benchmarked it just yet, but I was seeing around 42-45fps easy. I'll get around to benchmarking and recording some gameplay videos showing the 1440p gameplay and 4K gameplay as well.

I even messed around and set the Textures all the way to 8GB which used 10.19GBs of VRAM! The game was noticably more choppy in certain areas, but it was still playable O_O 40-50fps. I only tested it in a few areas since I didn't have a lot of time to play.


----------



## SirWaWa

Kana-Maru said:


> 1.9v is pretty high and I know you can pump even more into these. My CPU died and came back to life, at least I thought it was dead. I was ready to throw my L5639 back in. They are tough cookies for sure. I never went back for the 5.4Ghz-5.5Ghz run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I actually have the USB3 and SATA3 mobo’s. I used my USB3 today and I always move around 90MB\s - 100MB\s easy with a single drive. My setup has some years on it, but it’s still going strong. I have 24GBs ECC RAM installed. All DIMM slots are populated and I have zero issues. I can overclock my RAM decently high as well. Don’t expect 24GBs to do anything magical for you though. I’ll say get the RAM if you need it. It might actually make your rig harder to overclock. Using only 3 DIMMs seems to be easier for some people I believe.
> 
> I think a Hexa-core would greatly help your 1070 Ti and frames per second. When I upgraded my Quad-Core to a Hexa-Core I was very excited. Now this is back when Crysis 2 was popular and I was finally able to get the FPS that I read in the reviews. At that time I was running GTX 670 SLI. I actually wrote about that on this very website and my other website.
> I’m thinking about buying another case for my at this point. I really want to build a more up to date beast, but this X58+Fury X just keeps chucking along. I’ll get around to writing up some more benchmarks on my gaming performance in 2019. I’ve been playing RE2 more than anything lately. The fact that I can still play at 1440p and 4K is amazing.


Do you have a high hz monitor?

do you think a quad core of that design holds back the 1070ti? would it help significantly going to a hexa-core? did you notice a huge difference? minimum fps went up?


----------



## Kana-Maru

SirWaWa said:


> Do you have a high hz monitor?
> 
> do you think a quad core of that design holds back the 1070ti? would it help significantly going to a hexa-core? did you notice a huge difference? minimum fps went up?


I definitely noticed a big difference when I ran 670’s SLI years back. I went from 25fps-35fps to 50fps average. The Hexa-core CPUs definitely fed my GPUs much better than my old i7-960 Quad. I’m sure you will see better performance, but I can’t say actually how much. All I know that I saw increases across the board when I switched from the i7-960 to the L5639 & X5660. I ran a ton of synthetic benchmarks as well actual in-game benchmarks and everything performed much better. 

I retired those dual 670s years ago and I have been running the AMD Fury X since. In DX12 and other multi-threaded games I see more cores doing more work, so that’s a benefit at least for AMD and the Vulkan+DX12 workloads. I’m sure you’ll see some improvement with the Nvidia GPUs. If you can give it a simple and easy overclock I think you’ll notice a difference. You’ll have to monitor your numbers or benchmark to actually know. So I can’t tell you how “significant” the CPU upgrade will be for your GPU, but I personally think it’s definitely worth the upgrade for everything, not just gaming.

As for my monitors, I've had them for a few years now and yes I still consider them high. It goes up to 144hz and at 4K 60hz.


----------



## Jimmo

Anyone know if this >>> Intel PCIe Optane 900P 280GB <<< will work as a boot drive on a Gigabyte X58 UD3R Rev 1.6?


----------



## AllenG

No, it wont... maybe as a data drive, but being Optane i'd probably say it won't work at all. There are bootable NVME options available if you are looking to go that route, search further back in this thread. Pretty much all NVME devices will work as data drives, finding bootable ones is the hard part.


----------



## Jimmo

OK thanks. I like the Optane 900P and my local retailer has halved the price but looks like I will have to wait for my next build.


----------



## crazycrave

I had to drag it out of storage and I am trying to piece it back together as I bought an SSD Sata III for it to make a fresh build and may installed full water blocks as i have had the set for the board for 6 years bought used but never used .

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...CkIpl0VjLaBbBOzjKbpq_b77Ow57PJevzMkeoemCHSW4v


----------



## Kana-Maru

Dead? You mean sleeping right? The platform is old, but it is still going. Man I truly miss my old Kuhler CPU Liquid Cooler. I haven't found an adequate replacement for it yet, but we will see what my most recent CPU AIO does. So far under very warm ambient temps (25c) it's doing decent with a modest 3.8Ghz\4Ghz OC. 

I have a RE2 video @ 4K + All settings set to their highest except Mesh and Shadows (which I dropped down one setting) incoming. I recorded the 4K footage at 720p so I could give the best example of my FPS, but YouTube kills quality. I might have to record it again and use 1080p to show the on-screen information clearer once processing is done. I'll have to get around to benchmarking everything I'll post it here and on reddit.

Edit: RE2 4K vid uploaded. 






Let me know if the quality is really bad @ 720p If it is I will record it at 1080p and "hopefully" get a sharper image. 
I show the in-game settings as well in the video.


----------



## dagget3450

Kana-Maru said:


> Dead? You mean sleeping right? The platform is old, but it is still going. Man I truly miss my old Kuhler CPU Liquid Cooler. I haven't found an adequate replacement for it yet, but we will see what my most recent CPU AIO does. So far under very warm ambient temps (25c) it's doing decent with a modest 3.8Ghz\4Ghz OC.
> 
> I have a RE2 video @ 4K + All settings set to their highest except Mesh and Shadows (which I dropped down one setting) incoming. I recorded the 4K footage at 720p so I could give the best example of my FPS, but YouTube kills quality. I might have to record it again and use 1080p to show the on-screen information clearer once processing is done. I'll have to get around to benchmarking everything I'll post it here and on reddit.
> 
> Edit: RE2 4K vid uploaded.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3ldvU7AoNQ
> 
> Let me know if the quality is really bad @ 720p If it is I will record it at 1080p and "hopefully" get a sharper image.
> I show the in-game settings as well in the video.


seems okay.

Question for people here, i dont have these games to test but i am curious:

The Division 2 and Assassins Creed origins are a few games where i have seen the "requirements" to play are AVX (CPU). Since these xeons don't have AVX i am curious why they say this if i see people playing these games on x58 xeons. I personally have none of these games to test but i assume people are able to play them? I see youtube videos showing as such. Can anyone comment on these if its working or not for them?


----------



## crazycrave

Kuhler CPU Liquid Cooler , I got that thing years ago at my local Staples believe it or not and never could understand why they are not more PC parts like BB is doing finally with Price Match of etailers as if I have to pay tax at newegg then I will buy local which was the meaning I think,


Anyways , it was test fired with a fresh windows 10 64Bit install on a SSD and man is it quick now compared to Vista (last OS) and I ran the water cooler before firing the cpu up .. fresh install of Radeon 19.4.1 on a factory clocked XFX RX 570 RS 4Gb and that was right in line with what I see on both my Ryzen builds with PCI 3.0 . 

https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...QpwtlJJVpUtZicDk2plYUXtXQMuj7L2v_L6L22iCuSpcQ

My other issue is memory as 6Gb will not cut it in Divison 2 as that game was 11Gb system on my Ryzen platform , where to fine triple channle memory ? 


I plan to install all 3 RX 570's in the end as my 950watt Corsair TX serier is also 9 years old lol but still very sound and money well spent.


----------



## SirWaWa

crazycrave said:


> Kuhler CPU Liquid Cooler , I got that thing years ago at my local Staples believe it or not and never could understand why they are not more PC parts like BB is doing finally with Price Match of etailers as if I have to pay tax at newegg then I will buy local which was the meaning I think,
> 
> 
> Anyways , it was test fired with a fresh windows 10 64Bit install on a SSD and man is it quick now compared to Vista (last OS) and I ran the water cooler before firing the cpu up .. fresh install of Radeon 19.4.1 on a factory clocked XFX RX 570 RS 4Gb and that was right in line with what I see on both my Ryzen builds with PCI 3.0 .
> 
> https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...QpwtlJJVpUtZicDk2plYUXtXQMuj7L2v_L6L22iCuSpcQ
> 
> My other issue is memory as 6Gb will not cut it in Divison 2 as that game was 11Gb system on my Ryzen platform , where to fine triple channle memory ?
> 
> 
> I plan to install all 3 RX 570's in the end as my 950watt Corsair TX serier is also 9 years old lol but still very sound and money well spent.


Amazon and Newegg has triple channel 12gb and 24gb ddr3
3x4 or 6x4


----------



## Slayer3032

Jimmo said:


> Anyone know if this >>> Intel PCIe Optane 900P 280GB <<< will work as a boot drive on a Gigabyte X58 UD3R Rev 1.6?





AllenG said:


> No, it wont... maybe as a data drive, but being Optane i'd probably say it won't work at all. There are bootable NVME options available if you are looking to go that route, search further back in this thread. Pretty much all NVME devices will work as data drives, finding bootable ones is the hard part.


I boot my SM951 NVMe with DUET, it's incredibly easy and with a half decent newer flash drive it'll read about as fast as a low end ssd. Took like 20 mins to setup and install windows tops. I unfortunately got a MZ-HPV1280 drive that doesn't support legacy/ahci booting but honestly it still takes twice as long to post on this board than to boot into Windows. The addition of time that it takes is close enough to the improvement in speeds that it isn't much.
https://www.win-raid.com/t3286f50-G...h-legacy-BIOS-and-older-UEFI-DUET-REFIND.html

I wouldn't fuss too much overpaying for old NVMe's when you can get a 1TB 660p for dirt cheap.



SirWaWa said:


> Amazon and Newegg has triple channel 12gb and 24gb ddr3
> 3x4 or 6x4


I picked up a 3x2gb kit of 1333mhz ECC Unbuffered Samsung DDR3 for $18 shipped off ebay that overclocked nicer than my G.Skill Pi Series kit. I also got a 6x4gb kit of Micron Mac Pro memory for $48 shipped but I wouldn't recommend it since it won't post at stock settings on any of my X58 and AM3 boards and I have to mix in a stick of junk if my board triggers overclocking failed. I've seen decent deals of DDR3 floating around but it's really not worth retail in most situations.


----------



## crazycrave

If the cpu ever gets done crewing updates from windows I may get a good score as running 2 x RX 570 is what my 290x could eat alone .

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/18983646


----------



## Jimmo

ok great thanks for that


----------



## crazycrave

I forgot how to tune this beast but thank GOD that Evga placed any easy button in the bios called dumbie overclock .. lol push here ..lol 


now we pushing them RX 570s higher http://www.3dmark.com/fs/18993476 as there still default clocked . http://www.3dmark.com/spy/6850812


----------



## ezveedub

Finally got my old X58A-UD7 back up and running with a W3690 Xeon and changed out my DDR3 for lower 1.25V DDR3 off eBay. Threw in a GTX1080 with the Xeon overclocked now at 4.42Ghz. Tried 4.6Ghz abut need to tweak it some more to be stable....maybe give 4.5Ghz a run instead. 1080 is running overclocked as well and barely gets to 39C now that is watercooled along with the Xeon CPU.

https://valid.x86.fr/hsfxnw
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18994522
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35229906?


----------



## Caffinator

your ram voltage cannot differ from vcore by a certain amount, please do a google about this - something about being within 0.5v. I can't remember specifics. this was a concern when 1.3v ram came out, and we were all running 1.65v


----------



## Cyrious

Caffinator said:


> your ram voltage cannot differ from vcore by a certain amount, please do a google about this - something about being within 0.5v. I can't remember specifics. this was a concern when 1.3v ram came out, and we were all running 1.65v


*SLAP!*
Its uncore voltage, not Core voltage. 2 different things. Uncore cannot exceed 1.35v, and generally keeping it below 1.32 is good as uncore ain't free. Going above 1.65v DRAM is generally not recommended as it can damage the IMC. Its possible with the right settings that wont damage the IMC, but its still not recommended.


----------



## Kana-Maru

crazycrave said:


> I forgot how to tune this beast but thank GOD that Evga placed any easy button in the bios called dumbie overclock .. lol push here ..lol
> now we pushing them RX 570s higher http://www.3dmark.com/fs/18993476 as there still default clocked . http://www.3dmark.com/spy/6850812


Nice scores and it’s fun overclocking this old platform. I don’t remember having any luck with the “easy” overclocking features on my MB. I know there are a few presets though, but from what I can remember they all use to much of everything (voltage, freq. etc)



ezveedub said:


> Finally got my old X58A-UD7 back up and running with a W3690 Xeon and changed out my DDR3 for lower 1.25V DDR3 off eBay. Threw in a GTX1080 with the Xeon overclocked now at 4.42Ghz. Tried 4.6Ghz abut need to tweak it some more to be stable....maybe give 4.5Ghz a run instead. 1080 is running overclocked as well and barely gets to 39C now that is watercooled along with the Xeon CPU.
> https://valid.x86.fr/hsfxnw
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18994522
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35229906?


Also very nice. I haven’t really ran many synthetic benchmarks in a while, but they are all documented. My website is down now, but I’ll probably make a blog or something on Google and post everything there now. I found some quick results. From Jan. 2016 in Fire Strike 1.1 I scored:

Graphics Score: 18,860
Physics: 16,434
Combined: 7,516

CPU: X5660 @ 4.8Ghz 
GPU: AMD Fury X @ 1170Mhz
Driver: Crimson 16.1 
It also appears that the temps were around 40c – 45c as well. It’s going to be hard for me to choose a GPU with a water cooler whenever I decide to upgrade. 

I’m eyeballing Ryzen 3000 series! At this point I’m not sure if I even want to go Threadripper since I don’t think I need so many cores, but the PCIe lanes are impressive. This X58 keeps kicking though. I still have plenty of bandwidth for I/O, but there’s just so much tech now that it makes sense to upgrade. I’m sure I’ll still use the X58 WHENEVER I decide to upgrade (8 years as my main and only rig and counting).


----------



## Caffinator

Cyrious said:


> *SLAP!*
> Its uncore voltage, not Core voltage. 2 different things. Uncore cannot exceed 1.35v, and generally keeping it below 1.32 is good as uncore ain't free. Going above 1.65v DRAM is generally not recommended as it can damage the IMC. Its possible with the right settings that wont damage the IMC, but its still not recommended.


yeah that's me not remembering the details. Like you said, uncore within 0.5v of the DIMM voltage


----------



## Caffinator

Kana-Maru said:


> Nice scores and it’s fun overclocking this old platform. I don’t remember having any luck with the “easy” overclocking features on my MB. I know there are a few presets though, but from what I can remember they all use to much of everything (voltage, freq. etc)
> 
> 
> 
> Also very nice. I haven’t really ran many synthetic benchmarks in a while, but they are all documented. My website is down now, but I’ll probably make a blog or something on Google and post everything there now. I found some quick results. From Jan. 2016 in Fire Strike 1.1 I scored:
> 
> Graphics Score: 18,860
> Physics: 16,434
> Combined: 7,516
> 
> CPU: X5660 @ 4.8Ghz
> GPU: AMD Fury X @ 1170Mhz
> Driver: Crimson 16.1
> It also appears that the temps were around 40c – 45c as well. It’s going to be hard for me to choose a GPU with a water cooler whenever I decide to upgrade.
> 
> I’m eyeballing Ryzen 3000 series! At this point I’m not sure if I even want to go Threadripper since I don’t think I need so many cores, but the PCIe lanes are impressive. This X58 keeps kicking though. I still have plenty of bandwidth for I/O, but there’s just so much tech now that it makes sense to upgrade. I’m sure I’ll still use the X58 WHENEVER I decide to upgrade (8 years as my main and only rig and counting).


yea i'm waiting till i don't need to de-lid a flagship CPU. just built a 7820X at work with 240mm CLC, temps go straight to 90C with stress testing. maybe next year


----------



## Kana-Maru

Caffinator said:


> yea i'm waiting till i don't need to de-lid a flagship CPU. just built a 7820X at work with 240mm CLC, temps go straight to 90C with stress testing. maybe next year


Goodness......90c.....guess you need to get a 360mm clc and lower the ambient temp to a constant 63-67F. Yeah that's ridiculous. 70c - 75c has always been my limit and probably will always be my limit. There's a lot of things to consider when choosing a CPU and heat is definitely one of them. It seems like these CPUs nowadays are clocked so high out of the box that it isn't really worth overclocking them so high now. I was reading rumors that AMD 3000 series is suppose to have a CPU that boost to 4.6Ghz and 5Ghz. Seems like that would be more than enough for the next couple of years for sure. 

I have been eyeballing AMD Zen+\Ryzen 3K\Threadripper for awhile now. I'm pretty sure I won't be going with Intel for my next build mostly due to the security issues and crap they have been pulling the past few years. Before my current X58 build I had an AMD Phenom and it looks like I'll be switching back to AMD. At this point my mind is pretty set and has been for sometime. I just don't like all of the RGB stuff, but it looks like nearly every component supports it now. Chasis, MBs, RAM(?), PSUs(?), keyboards, monitors, speakers, desks......dang. I can live with some RGB on a mouse. I guess I'll be "forced" to use RGB, but hopefully I can turn most of it OFF. I only have 1 blue LED strip in my build that I added in 2014. It isn't to bright either. I don't hate RGB, but it seems so gimmicky and it's too much. 

This platform has keep me going though. There's still plenty of bandwidth, but I'm not sure it's worth investing in unless I can find some good deals, but the money would be better spent with newer hardware & definitely a newer architecture. I really want a cooler machine to work with.


----------



## crazycrave

I am running 21 x 199 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19020600


----------



## WDOOX

Hey guys just came to say that my xeon setup is steel going strong. I'm on win10 now and my power plan is set to balanced mode, that enebles wery good temperatures in basic tasks and power when needed. https://valid.x86.fr 
But my gpu died (rip evga gtx 580 3gb)


----------



## 99belle99

ezveedub said:


> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18994522





Kana-Maru said:


> Also very nice. I haven’t really ran many synthetic benchmarks in a while, but they are all documented. My website is down now, but I’ll probably make a blog or something on Google and post everything there now. I found some quick results. From Jan. 2016 in Fire Strike 1.1 I scored:
> 
> Graphics Score: 18,860
> Physics: 16,434
> 
> CPU: X5660 @ 4.8Ghz
> GPU: AMD Fury X @ 1170Mhz
> Driver: Crimson 16.1





crazycrave said:


> I am running 21 x 199 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19020600



This is my score below. I do not know why my combined score is so low.


https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17707185


----------



## Kana-Maru

It's probably your CPU holding you back a little. Actual gameplay is what really matter the most anyways.


----------



## crazycrave

It did a 4.1Ghz pull in CX and put the RX 570's in at 1360/2000 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19031346


----------



## 99belle99

crazycrave said:


> It did a 4.1Ghz pull in CX and put the RX 570's in at 1360/2000 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19031346


I see your combined score is low in both of your previous Firestrike posts also like me and I also see you are only running 6GB's of RAM like me so maybe it is the 6GB's of RAM causing a low score in combined. This is just guessing. The 6GB's RAM does not seem to have an affect on the physics score though.


----------



## Kana-Maru

99belle99 said:


> This is my score below. I do not know why my combined score is so low.
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17707185





Kana-Maru said:


> It's probably your CPU holding you back a little. Actual gameplay is what really matter the most anyways.





99belle99 said:


> I see your combined score is low in both of your previous Firestrike posts also like me and I also see you are only running 6GB's of RAM like me so maybe it is the 6GB's of RAM causing a low score in combined. This is just guessing. The 6GB's RAM does not seem to have an affect on the physics score though.


Whoops, it looks like his combined score is actually where it should be for a 570. Making sure the CPU can do it it's job also helps, but it looks like you are actually where you should be with a 570. You can only get so much performance out of that GPU.


----------



## crazycrave

It depends on what your comparing to as never to Nvidia cards as they have always used PhysX on the video card for that part of the test as they been called out long ago . I am only started overclocking it as I was never really a master of this platform as it can tune in many ways and I should of bought more ram many moons ago .


just ordered them https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820233146


----------



## Caffinator

do a 3dmark vantage with physx off


----------



## agentx007

crazycrave said:


> It depends on what your comparing to as never to Nvidia cards as they have always used PhysX on the video card for that part of the test as they been called out long ago .


What are you talking about ?
PhysX on NV GPU for Vantage was dead after few official patches (released quite long ago).
Here's nice comparison of modern cards in 3DMark Vantage : LINK
Here's Fire Strike comparison : LINK


----------



## Caffinator

4.4ghz HT off. RX590 stock(i think 1600mhz core)


----------



## 99belle99

Managed to get a higher combined score in Firestrike.

Original score: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17707185

New score @ 4.2GHz: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19049886

New score @ 4.6GHz: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19049971

That 4.6 score has a higher combined but a lower graphics and physics score. I might play around another day. I also updated the Radeon driver before the two new runs.


----------



## crazycrave

Review sites never place a Radeon card into performance mode as every benchmark you see is ran in balance mode .


----------



## Kana-Maru

I've made a new RE2 video @ 4K with much better quality. Basically it's 2160p downscaled to 1080p, instead of 720p with a higher birate. I'm writing up a very short benchmark article and I'm going to post it on Reddit and probably AMD GPU section on overclock.net

X5660 @ 3.8Ghz 
DDR3-1600Mhz ( 9-9-9-24 )
Fury X @ 1050Mhz (Stock)

RE2 Graphical Settings: 
3840 x 2160p (4K)
1GB Texture
All max settings except Mesh and Shadows which are set to "High". 

Shadows and Mesh with Max settings just kills my Fury X performance. I can't notice a difference between Max and High Shadows\Mesh.


----------



## crazycrave

If they could fix any game as I don't care which one as I want my CX back because I have 3 x RX 570's = 1 x 290x in power used which should take care of 4K as they scale nice .


Hey I found my game to CrossFire as this 2 x RX 570 in Vulkan


----------



## Kana-Maru

Nice vid. I don't see a lot of Crossfire and SLI gaming nowadays or it could be that I'm not looking for it. I had dual 670s at one point and it was fun. I really wish Vulkan would just blow up and become a standard at this point. That's not to say that DX12 should be abandoned, but DX12 is more or less being developed using DX11 standards (which defeats the purpose iMO). Well that and Vulkan can be used on multiple platforms which is simply a win for everyone. So you wouldn't need to be locked to a specific OS to enjoy games and give devs more freedom. 

I have finally gotten around to writing up my RE2 benchmark review. I won't post the entire thread here, but it is on Reddit. 

RE2 - Fury X Benchmark
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/bervnl/resident_evil_2_fury_x_benchmarked/

4K is very playable with nearly all settings maxed. 1440p has always been the sweet spot for me though.


----------



## crazycrave

I have evolve some since that video as I added 12Gb for 18 total running right at 1600mhz in triple channel .. afterburner overlay is hit and miss but I have other video's of Strange Brigade with it working both in DX 12 and Vulkan if you really want the fps in game , Also I found this list for CX surport https://amdcrossfire.fandom.com/wiki/Crossfire_Game_Compatibility_List as some of those are in my old steam fold as I just installed Just Cause 2 








So my plan for this PC going forward is to install as many of those games to this retro build.


----------



## Almost Heathen

I've got a W3680 coming next week. Looking forward to trying some MSR overclocking.

Looking also at 4GB and 8GB ECC UDIMMs to see if I can get ECC working. DDR3L will run happily at 1.5v, shouldn't be a problem on X58 right, or am I mistaken? Edit: looks like DDR3L is capable of both 1.5/1.35v.


----------



## forman313

I suspect this papers has been both discussed and linked to several times in this thread, but since a quick search did not show any results some might find the links interesting. 

Regarding max voltage on the X5600 series, and also lots of other useful info. 

The number of tweaks on the X58 platform is just staggering. A majority of guides and how-to´s for this platform are contradicting each other. And several are just wrong and dangerous. 

Voltages: Chapter 2.5 and 2.6

https://www.intel.com/content/dam/w...ents/datasheets/xeon-5600-vol-1-datasheet.pdf
https://www.intel.com/content/dam/w...ents/datasheets/xeon-5600-vol-2-datasheet.pdf


Considering how long some setups has been running with most or all voltage options set to AUTO, I really dont think +1-200mM extra here and there is a biggie. Only time I have killed a processor was an A64 3200+ .. MM probe slipped and shorted the VRM controller Feedback pin to GND. GFX cards on the other hand... died like flies after some mods and sub-zero cooling.


----------



## crazycrave

Well , You know the triple channel 1600Mhz I own states 1.65v on them and ran like that since 2010 = no damage to them ,, since reusing x58 I kind of backed off on the clocks and voltage some as there is no replacement board for me .. but anyone that own one of these boards owns it to themselves to drop a pair of cheap RX 570's in and Relive the good out days with better IQ .


----------



## Ground15

Cyrious said:


> *SLAP!*
> Its uncore voltage, not Core voltage. 2 different things. Uncore cannot exceed 1.35v, and generally keeping it below 1.32 is good as uncore ain't free. Going above 1.65v DRAM is generally not recommended as it can damage the IMC. Its possible with the right settings that wont damage the IMC, but its still not recommended.


I wonder if its actually true outside of early ES chips which died a lot, I've benched this platform a lot recently on ambient and cold(also did some testing regarding degradation), and never had a chip die to high uncore or Dram voltage, even running up to 2.3V Vdimm with 1.4V uncore. I've also ran up to 1.7V uncore on chips I didn't care about to see if they die quickly and they lived. Not recommending to go above the agreed safe limits, just thinking that they may not be nearly as problematic as claimed by some. The agreed upon safe uncore-DRAM gap was 0.5V, so 1.8V with 1.325V Uncore should, in theory, still be within reason. 
I've only managed to kill one chip by trying; at the time I had reached 2.0V Vcore at ambient when it finally died. 1.9V still ran superpi without troubles (at stock clocks off course, it had degraded badly at that point - degradation happens way earlier though - 1.55V at ~70°C load took about 3 days for noticable degradation to appear). Even for CPU-z validations I wouldn't suggest going close to that, before I started understanding this platform well, I badly degraded a well binned E5640 (4.8GHz/1.4V) by pushing 1.7V through it for a 5.5GHz validation https://valid.x86.fr/ek1wqm on air; it now barely does 4.6 at 1.4V.


----------



## SirWaWa

I ended up getting a 990x instead of a x5690. Allegedly it is a new tray cpu, no retail fan or box. It came packed with packing peanuts with the cpu inside a protective plastic tray cover. Writing on the cpu indicates it is what it is. Anyway to really tell this has been unused?


----------



## 99belle99

SirWaWa said:


> I ended up getting a 990x instead of a x5690. Allegedly it is a new tray cpu, no retail fan or box. It came packed with packing peanuts with the cpu inside a protective plastic tray cover. Writing on the cpu indicates it is what it is. Anyway to really tell this has been unused?


That sounds used tbh. They do not come packaged like that if it was new.


----------



## Almost Heathen

SirWaWa said:


> I ended up getting a 990x instead of a x5690. Allegedly it is a new tray cpu, no retail fan or box. It came packed with packing peanuts with the cpu inside a protective plastic tray cover. Writing on the cpu indicates it is what it is. Anyway to really tell this has been unused?


Check the pads on the back of the cpu that come into contact with the motherboard socket pins. If unmarked, I'd think the it's new.


----------



## SirWaWa

Almost Heathen said:


> Check the pads on the back of the cpu that come into contact with the motherboard socket pins. If unmarked, I'd think the it's new.


looks unmarked


----------



## Almost Heathen

SirWaWa said:


> looks unmarked


 Even though it's not new in box, seeing as it has no pin marks (closeup of pin marks here: https://imgur.com/a/bdpo6hd) that would mean (as far as I'm aware) it has never been used as its never been mounted in a motherboard :thumb:


----------



## SirWaWa

Almost Heathen said:


> Even though it's not new in box, seeing as it has no pin marks (closeup of pin marks here: https://imgur.com/a/bdpo6hd) that would mean (as far as I'm aware) it has never been used as its never been mounted in a motherboard :thumb:


it looks clean, same as image


----------



## Aleslammer

Tray CPUs very common have bought more than a few, clam shell and what ever the seller decides to ship it in.


----------



## SirWaWa

Aleslammer said:


> Tray CPUs very common have bought more than a few, clam shell and what ever the seller decides to ship it in.


I've bought a few as well but they were all used except this time
You could see the paste residue, as they tried to clean it off as "best" they could


----------



## rootmoto

I just bought a Xeon X5675 with batch number of 3241F118, the manufacturing year and week is 41 & 2012 respectively, even though it is from the F batch, would it be a better overclocker/at least on par with for eg. 2010 B Batch due to being a newer one?


----------



## Ground15

Could be good, there are some really nice 2011-2013 chips out there. Best chips I‘ve seen run R15 at 4.5/1.25V, though those are really uncommon (I think we had maybe 5 of those in ~150 chips by now). My best chip for daily stability did 4.5/1.35V after degradatation thanks to asus TurboV setting 1.8V at ambient instead of changing something else. 
Too bad for a chip with a 0.89V vid... Its a 3147Cxxx. I have an E5620 that does 4.7 at 1.3V and a W3520 that managed 4.83/1.33V, but both of those have fairly hard bclk walls even on cold sadly.


----------



## rootmoto

Did you manage to ever get a 2013 chip in your hands? I haven't seen much of them floating around. If so, how was your experience with them?


----------



## Ground15

Friend of mine had about a dozen of them (x5660s), 4 of them did 4.5/1.35V R15 or better, 2 managed > 6 GHz R15 on LN2 if I remember right. Really nice chips, though not particularly great at bclk (I found the only good chips for bclk to be 31xxCxxx, all 3 of my 280+ Dry ice/Ln2 chips are somewhere in that range.


----------



## paopao8

hi, I have a x5680 for about an year and it's overclocked to 4Ghz, it' work well and I never tried to do a serious stress test (only some light test) because my cooler it can't manage all the heat... so my temp are around 45°-50° in idle and around 75°-80° on 100% (I really rarely use 100%). so, I have tried prime95 to see the max temperature, after some minutes (5 I think)I have stopped the test... so now, I have a question, the max temperature reach from one core was 88° not more (from Hwmonitor) and the duration was less of one minute, have I somewhat damaged the cpu?
thanks


----------



## 99belle99

paopao8 said:


> hi, I have a x5680 for about an year and it's overclocked to 4Ghz, it' work well and I never tried to do a serious stress test (only some light test) because my cooler it can't manage all the heat... so my temp are around 45°-50° in idle and around 75°-80° on 100% (I really rarely use 100%). so, I have tried prime95 to see the max temperature, after some minutes (5 I think)I have stopped the test... so now, I have a question, the max temperature reach from one core was 88° not more (from Hwmonitor) and the duration was less of one minute, have I somewhat damaged the cpu?
> thanks


Are you sure you have the cooler installed properly as those temps do not seem right or is it a passive cooler or what?


----------



## paopao8

99belle99 said:


> Are you sure you have the cooler installed properly as those temps do not seem right or is it a passive cooler or what?


well, it's an old noctua NH-C12P and only core #0 has that temp, the others are a little more relaxed...


----------



## nicolas10

Hello everyone,

I Just joined the forum to vote for the poll in this thread. My rampage II extreme system has been up for about 10 years. I replaced the i940 five years back with a xeon x5690, & the 2x 10000 rpm Velociraptors in raid 0 were replaced by a 1 TB samsung 850 pro at about the same time. It's been through different video cards & the GTX690 has been replaced with a GTX1070 Ti last year. I recently replaced my 12GB patriot memory 1600MHz CAS 7 chips with 24 GB of the best memory I could actually buy. Patriot LLK triple channel kits weren't found anywhere. Mine are for sale if anyone's interested.

It hasn't been overclocked in its xeon form because the processor charge doesn't go past 25% even playing arma3. 

Now that the 850 pro is almost full & that I want to use it on another pc I build for my girlfriend, I'm pondering about booting from and installing my games on a PCIE samsung 970 evo drive, so I have a few questions for you experts:

- Can I set it up without modding the bios? 
- Is there a step by step tutorial about how to do so? 
- Is it possible to run raid 0 with 2x 4x pcie slots (say 2x 1TB 870 evo drives instead of 1 2TB drive)

Thanks for any help or head up to tutorials that could help me keep my retro pc awesome!

Nic


----------



## Slayer3032

paopao8 said:


> well, it's an old noctua NH-C12P and only core #0 has that temp, the others are a little more relaxed...


I have a X5660 that has a really hot 6th core, lapping helped keep it below 98c at like [email protected] but other cores were upto 25c cooler during a P95. I think that Intel's solder TIM on larger dies just isn't that great which would have probably helped influence their move to paste. You're probably better off just picking up a X5675 and selling the X5680 to someone who wants to use it without an overclock.

You could also delid it and move to liquid metal like everyone does on the new Intel stuff. Mac Pro guys hit the IHS with a torch and pop it off. There's a few people who've done it that I saw before I found a X5675 on craigslist and moved upto [email protected] on my NH-D14. With the new LGA2066 stuff there was temp improvements over Intel's current gen solder. I might suggest only doing this if you buy a replacement and don't mind killing it, which I wouldn't really recommend since X5680's and X5890's are worth a premium.


----------



## paopao8

Slayer3032 said:


> I have a X5660 that has a really hot 6th core, lapping helped keep it below 98c at like [email protected] but other cores were upto 25c cooler during a P95. I think that Intel's solder TIM on larger dies just isn't that great which would have probably helped influence their move to paste. You're probably better off just picking up a X5675 and selling the X5680 to someone who wants to use it without an overclock.
> 
> You could also delid it and move to liquid metal like everyone does on the new Intel stuff. Mac Pro guys hit the IHS with a torch and pop it off. There's a few people who've done it that I saw before I found a X5675 on craigslist and moved upto [email protected] on my NH-D14. With the new LGA2066 stuff there was temp improvements over Intel's current gen solder. I might suggest only doing this if you buy a replacement and don't mind killing it, which I wouldn't really recommend since X5680's and X5890's are worth a premium.


I have seen some video for delid it, but it's not a thing that I will do, too much risky.
well, my idea before change the cpu, was to change the cooler with something more efficient like a nh-d15 and if it's really an unlucky cpu... well at least I will have a good cooler.
in any case, after some research, it appear that for the mac pro 85° are normal temperature


----------



## nofearek9

been with x58 since 2010 and continues upgrading
http://valid.x86.fr/DBI6PE
https://www.modsrigs.com/detail.aspx?BuildID=23957

last year i build another x58 for my brother with parts had/gifted.
https://www.modsrigs.com/detail.aspx?BuildID=40518

those xeons overclock nice on air
for gaming we might be near the end of the life of those PCs but not there yet,battlefield v goes 95-98% on all core on ultra 2560x1080


----------



## downlinx

Question for the community:
I am planning on building up my x58 system for my son to use with his engineering courses and I am wondering if x58 motherboards support ECC ram? I have 24gb of ram that came from an hp z400 and just wondering if i could use it if i purchase another x58 board?


----------



## nofearek9




----------



## xxpenguinxx

downlinx said:


> Question for the community:
> I am planning on building up my x58 system for my son to use with his engineering courses and I am wondering if x58 motherboards support ECC ram? I have 24gb of ram that came from an hp z400 and just wondering if i could use it if i purchase another x58 board?



Unbuffered ECC will work but it depends on the motherboard if you can enable the ECC function. Registered ECC requires a Xeon CPU, and so far I've only been able to get 2Rx8 RAM to work. Others won't post.


----------



## croky

downlinx said:


> Question for the community:
> I am planning on building up my x58 system for my son to use with his engineering courses and I am wondering if x58 motherboards support ECC ram? I have 24gb of ram that came from an hp z400 and just wondering if i could use it if i purchase another x58 board?


The hp Z400 uses the intel X58 chipset. The ram modules it uses are, most probably, unbuffered ECC. But are all other X58 boards capacble of the same ? Some do, some don't. It's a gamble. Your best bet would be buying an Asus or a Evga. They are known to have more compatibility with unbuffered ECC ram than other brands. I would check online before buying anyway.


----------



## croky

nofearek9 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnhiNbtlos0


To understand and correctly deal with this platform, requires a learning curve. Something this guy doesn't have. He mixes the terms buffered and unbuffered as they were the same thing. He misses so many details and knowledge it hurts watching that video.


----------



## Slayer3032

croky said:


> The hp Z400 uses the intel X58 chipset. The ram modules it uses are, most probably, unbuffered ECC. But are all other X58 boards capacble of the same ? Some do, some don't. It's a gamble. Your best bet would be buying an Asus or a Evga. They are known to have more compatibility with unbuffered ECC ram than other brands. I would check online before buying anyway.


I bought the Mac Pro Unbuffered 1866mhz Micron memory, works fine but it refuses to post at stock settings so I have to mix a random stick in to get it to post until I can run it at 1600mhz. So just because something doesn't post initially doesn't mean it won't work either lol.


----------



## dagget3450

finally picked up a pair of x5675 for my evga sr2 and man, they are much better stability due to lower bclk needed for OC. i had x5650 before that, while they were awesome they struggled to be stable above 4ghz due to bclk and turbo not working right issues. Wish now i had got them originally but these chips are so cheap now its not a big deal. Still love my old xeons for sure. They still play games rather well given the age. The only thing is some stuff requires AVX now so that can be a bummer


----------



## Almost Heathen

The 8GB DIMM (MT18KSF1G72AZ-1G6E1ZF Crucial DDR3L 1600Mhz CL11 2Rx8 ECC UDIMM) doesn't work with my Dell 0x501h/XPS 9000 board at all, unfortunately. The stock RAM included in the system is 2Rx8, so I had high hopes it would downclock the RAM and work fine. In DIMM 0 slot I get no video output. In any other slot, still no output but the board beeps twice repeatedly. Clearing CMOS didn't help. The BIOS has no speed settings, so nothing else to try that I'm aware of. Although maybe Typoon Burner could bake a different JDEC profile into the RAM.

The W3680 seems to work well at least. Couldn't figure out MSR overclocking last night, so will have to return to it later; msr-tools and cpupower don't want to work for me at all, and I can't overclock without them (in Linux) AFAIK. Maybe I should try Throttlestop in Windows to ascertain if the board is hard locked.



Slayer3032 said:


> I bought the Mac Pro Unbuffered 1866mhz Micron memory, works fine but it refuses to post at stock settings so I have to mix a random stick in to get it to post until I can run it at 1600mhz. So just because something doesn't post initially doesn't mean it won't work either lol.


 Interesting, I'll have to try that. 

Edit: That worked (+rep). I have to add a stick of 1066MHz, and leave it in, or the board refuses to output video. I guess it doesn't like the speed or it has a fit at ECC. Going to try Thaiphoon Burner next. 

DMI shows the DIMM as 4GB but available memory indicates it's an 8GB DIMM. Bizarre.


----------



## paopao8

the QPI frequency has a max safe operation or is only important for stability... because I can't find anything


----------



## rootmoto

@Ground15 My Xeon X5675 arrived, I managed to get 4.6ghz @ 1.36v and 3.8ghz uncore @1.375v, Ive tested 5 passes of R15 and 2 passes of standard IntelBurnTestv2 with no BSODs, is my chip a decent batch in your opinion?


----------



## kbc8090

rootmoto said:


> @Ground15 My Xeon X5675 arrived, I managed to get 4.6ghz @ 1.36v and 3.8ghz uncore @1.375v, Ive tested 5 passes of R15 and 2 passes of standard IntelBurnTestv2 with no BSODs, is my chip a decent batch in your opinion?


4.6 @ 1.36 is amazing, mine wont even run at those speeds without hyperthreading. For stability on this platform I like OCCT Small Data Set for about 30 minutes, then the large data set for about 30. I've passed burntest before on 15 passes and failed the other two. Then I run 6 instances of MemTest in windows. Maybe not as in depth as others, but current uptime on my system is over 30 days without a problem at 4.53ghz so seems pretty good to me.


----------



## paopao8

rootmoto said:


> @*Ground15* My Xeon X5675 arrived, I managed to get 4.6ghz @ 1.36v and 3.8ghz uncore @1.375v, Ive tested 5 passes of R15 and 2 passes of standard IntelBurnTestv2 with no BSODs, is my chip a decent batch in your opinion?


the uncore volt (QPI/Vtt) is too much from what I have read and maybe even the frequency is too much, max is below 1.35v. I think you are killing the cpu.


----------



## rootmoto

I looked at the Intel datasheet and the max volts they state is 1.4v for daily use.


----------



## paopao8

rootmoto said:


> I looked at the Intel datasheet and the max volts they state is 1.4v for daily use.


 I don't know that, but if you do a little research you can read that over 1.35 is dangerous
well I'm talking about the 5650, but I think is the same for the entire 56 family


----------



## rootmoto

paopao8 said:


> I don't know that, but if you do a little research you can read that over 1.35 is dangerous
> well I'm talking about the 5650, but I think is the same for the entire 56 family


This is the datasheet I’m talking about. https://www.intel.com.au/content/da...ents/datasheets/xeon-5600-vol-1-datasheet.pdf It defines the min and max safe voltages for the processors.


----------



## paopao8

uhmmm I don't know the difference from vdtta/d (maybe overshoot?), but on page 32 there are the vtt max, but it must be calculated


----------



## rootmoto

paopao8 said:


> uhmmm I don't know the difference from vdtta/d (maybe overshoot?), but on page 32 there are the vtt max, but it must be calculated


Analog / Digital PWM voltage controller.


----------



## paopao8

rootmoto said:


> Analog / Digital PWM voltage controller.



understood, but I'm correct to say that the vtt max is on page 32, what do you think?


----------



## Almost Heathen

I disconnected my drives and did some overclocking with Throttlestop to get a rough idea what this W3680 can do on a locked board (when all memory is installed I'll do 24hrs blend with 80% RAM). X29 ~3.9GHz @ 1.256v power throttled until I bumped the wattage from 130w to 150w, then it ran Prime for 4 hours before I stopped the test. X30 ~4GHz @ 1.264v had worker 12 crash at 175w, increased to 190w and it did 4 hours. Played around with X31 4150MHz @ 1.272v 190w (proof: https://valid.x86.fr/nitupv) and the QPI fluctuates as does the bus from 133 to 145...I don't know enough about the platform to know if that's acceptable or not but considering bus speed effects sata ports(?) and I'm using this as a file server, it seems like a bad idea. X32 multi immediately caused a BSOD and restart. 

So it looks like 3.9GHz is the sweet spot. Not too shabby. 4GHz+ is tempting but 190w seems a lot to ask of a VRM that I'm guessing was meant to withstand 130w sustained. I could also try a per core overclock I suppose, but it would seem difficult to stress test.

Thaiphoon Burner seems to indicate the 8GB UDIMM is write protected, can't change the speed. So I can either get different UDIMMs and try again or give up on running ECC and buy more of these cheap 8GB UDIMMs and add one of my old 2GB sticks to make the board happy. The price is right, I'm going with the latter; 3 x 8GB ECC UDIMMs and 3 x 2GB of the old non-ECC DIMMs.


----------



## ezveedub

Almost Heathen said:


> I disconnected my drives and did some overclocking with Throttlestop to get a rough idea what this W3680 can do on a locked board (when all memory is installed I'll do 24hrs blend with 80% RAM). X29 ~3.9GHz @ 1.256v power throttled until I bumped the wattage from 130w to 150w, then it ran Prime for 4 hours before I stopped the test. X30 ~4GHz @ 1.264v had worker 12 crash at 175w, increased to 190w and it did 4 hours. Played around with X31 4150MHz @ 1.272v 190w (proof: https://valid.x86.fr/nitupv) and the QPI fluctuates as does the bus from 133 to 145...I don't know enough about the platform to know if that's acceptable or not but considering bus speed effects sata ports(?) and I'm using this as a file server, it seems like a bad idea. X32 multi immediately caused a BSOD and restart.
> 
> So it looks like 3.9GHz is the sweet spot. Not too shabby. 4GHz+ is tempting but 190w seems a lot to ask of a VRM that I'm guessing was meant to withstand 130w sustained. I could also try a per core overclock I suppose, but it would seem difficult to stress test.
> 
> Thaiphoon Burner seems to indicate the 8GB UDIMM is write protected, can't change the speed. So I can either get different UDIMMs and try again or give up on running ECC and buy more of these cheap 8GB UDIMMs and add one of my old 2GB sticks to make the board happy. The price is right, I'm going with the latter; 3 x 8GB ECC UDIMMs and 3 x 2GB of the old non-ECC DIMMs.




Raise the CPU voltage to 1.29v-1.32c range. Usually under that around 4GHz or above is not enough, unless you can’t cool it the CPU well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Almost Heathen

ezveedub said:


> Raise the CPU voltage to 1.29v-1.32c range. Usually under that around 4GHz or above is not enough, unless you can’t cool it the CPU well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The board has a locked BIOS, so I believe I'm at the mercy of auto voltage. It would be interesting to see if there's an option buried in Throttlestop or an MSR tweak that can be done. But I don't think I'll running much over 4GHz anyway, the bus fluctuations make me concerned about the possibility of data loss (I use it as a file server). 

Cooling isn't an issue at the moment. It ran roughly 55C with 3 fans at 1000RPM during Prime Blend. I do have the cover off the case while I wait for RAM and try to figure out what I want to do for fans for the (re)build. The Deltas I bought are junk. Not sure if they're knock offs or what. I'm debating whether or not to get new fan bearings or Yates or just use the assortment of fans that i have on hand.


----------



## SirWaWa

as mentioned earlier I no longer went with a xeon chip and dumped the 990x into a p6t6 ws revolution with 24gb of ram and it worked like a charm
very solid system

at what point does the qpi limit bandwith to high end gpu's?

I have another question since it's x58 related. I'm getting q-code 10, however everything works fine. It used to say AA at one point. Any ideas how to fix? Fresh install of windows 10 didn't fix it. Bios defaults did nothing either. Would reflashing the bios again with the same version help?


----------



## Almost Heathen

SirWaWa said:


> as mentioned earlier I no longer went with a xeon chip and dumped the 990x into a p6t6 ws revolution with 24gb of ram and it worked like a charm
> very solid system
> 
> at what point does the qpi limit bandwith to high end gpu's?
> 
> I have another question since it's x58 related. I'm getting q-code 10, however everything works fine. It used to say AA at one point. Any ideas how to fix? Fresh install of windows 10 didn't fix it. Bios defaults did nothing either. Would reflashing the bios again with the same version help?


 Replied to your thread. 

Just means it changed power states; nothing to worry about as far as I can tell. Try disabling hibernation in Windows if it's turned on.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Almost Heathen said:


> The board has a locked BIOS, so I believe I'm at the mercy of auto voltage. It would be interesting to see if there's an option buried in Throttlestop or an MSR tweak that can be done. But I don't think I'll running much over 4GHz anyway, the bus fluctuations make me concerned about the possibility of data loss (I use it as a file server).
> 
> Cooling isn't an issue at the moment. It ran roughly 55C with 3 fans at 1000RPM during Prime Blend. I do have the cover off the case while I wait for RAM and try to figure out what I want to do for fans for the (re)build. The Deltas I bought are junk. Not sure if they're knock offs or what. I'm debating whether or not to get new fan bearings or Yates or just use the assortment of fans that i have on hand.


You can adjust voltage manually if you don't mind soldering. It's the same process as volt modding GPUs. I've done it on my Evga board to reduce vdroop.


----------



## Almost Heathen

xxpenguinxx said:


> You can adjust voltage manually if you don't mind soldering. It's the same process as volt modding GPUs. I've done it on my Evga board to reduce vdroop.


Never thought about volt modding motherboards like GPUs (+rep). Very interesting. mllrkllr88's guide is giving me all kinds of bad ideas (many people think even a mild overclock on a server is crazy). Might have to see about shifting NAS duty to another machine so I can mess around with the W3680 more liberally.


----------



## crazycrave

This is only off my head drop in setting for me https://valid.x86.fr/uc95tg .. Afterburner never shows cpu that hot when gaming lol..


----------



## Retrorockit

Almost Heathen said:


> The board has a locked BIOS, so I believe I'm at the mercy of auto voltage. It would be interesting to see if there's an option buried in Throttlestop or an MSR tweak that can be done. But I don't think I'll running much over 4GHz anyway, the bus fluctuations make me concerned about the possibility of data loss (I use it as a file server).
> 
> Cooling isn't an issue at the moment. It ran roughly 55C with 3 fans at 1000RPM during Prime Blend. I do have the cover off the case while I wait for RAM and try to figure out what I want to do for fans for the (re)build. The Deltas I bought are junk. Not sure if they're knock offs or what. I'm debating whether or not to get new fan bearings or Yates or just use the assortment of fans that i have on hand.


 In the Throttlestop overclocking thread at TPU Unclewebb, the developer of TS goes through the X58settings on around page 4. 4.15Ghz seems typical for Prime 95, and 4.3Ghz for softer gaming benchmarks. 
For RAM speed on locked boards you can try chasing lower latency. PC Wizard lets you read all the latency speeds at various clock speeds the RAM is programmed for. 
On my LGA775 Optiplex 380 GSkill Ripjaws CAS7 1333 DDR3 runs at CAS6 on the 1066 bus speed. I've never seen these timings for lower than rated clock speeds published.
There may be some DDDR3 1600 or 1866 modules that will run faster at 1333 speed.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/
Most locked BIOS boards don't have any VRM cooling. You can glue some heatsinks on yourself for an improvement there. I would suggest separate heatsinks for each MOSFET. Expansion must be accounted for if you try to add 1 big heatsink, and the MOSFETs aren't always level with each other. Either Arctic 2 part thermal cement, or many people just use Superglue. Alphacool, and Enzotech both sell MOSFET heatsink kits. I've had this mod make more Voltage available to the CPU.
There is a TDP Wattage control, and a separate TDC current (Amperage)control. If you look at the equation Amps X Volts=Watts you will see that lower Amps will require higher Voltage for the same Watts output. Of course raisng Voltage by an indirect method like this is risky business since you don't know what Voltage you will actually end up with. What the Auto settings will actually allow is unknown so far.


----------



## Almost Heathen

Retrorockit said:


> In the Throttlestop overclocking thread at TPU Unclewebb, the developer of TS goes through the X58settings on around page 4. 4.15Ghz seems typical for Prime 95, and 4.3Ghz for softer gaming benchmarks.
> For RAM speed on locked boards you can try chasing lower latency. PC Wizard lets you read all the latency speeds at various clock speeds the RAM is programmed for.
> On my LGA775 Optiplex 380 GSkill Ripjaws CAS7 1333 DDR3 runs at CAS6 on the 1066 bus speed. I've never seen these timings for lower than rated clock speeds published.
> There may be some DDDR3 1600 or 1866 modules that will run faster at 1333 speed.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/
> Most locked BIOS boards don't have any VRM cooling. You can glue some heatsinks on yourself for an improvement there. I would suggest separate heatsinks for each MOSFET. Expansion must be accounted for if you try to add 1 big heatsink, and the MOSFETs aren't always level with each other. Either Arctic 2 part thermal cement, or many people just use Superglue. Alphacool, and Enzotech both sell MOSFET heatsink kits. I've had this mod make more Voltage available to the CPU.
> There is a TDP Wattage control, and a separate TDC current (Amperage)control. If you look at the equation Amps X Volts=Watts you will see that lower Amps will require higher Voltage for the same Watts output. Of course raisng Voltage by an indirect method like this is risky business since you don't know what Voltage you will actually end up with. What the Auto settings will actually allow is unknown so far.


Thank you, I'll check that out. I had stumbled upon his data about the W3680 power limit MSRs and MSR values on page 18, which has been invaluable (seems to be required info for overclocking on Linux).

Nice, I'll check out PC Wizard as well. CAS 6 is very low latency indeed, so far I've only been able to achieve the default of CAS 7. By all indications, the 0x501h it's also locked at 1066MHz. There was some mention that 1333 was available on a previous BIOS but downgrading is risky enough business that I'll pass on finding out, it would be a shame to brick the board.

Hopefully I'll have some time to revisit the chips capabilities tonight. I'm going to try the 1333 from my "workstation" in the X58 and see what happens. I'm not sure if it's worth playing around with bus/BCLK/FSB to increase RAM speed or not, or even if it's possible, but I'll probably give that a go too. I think my previous concern over bus speed fluctuations may be unfounded; where the i7 920 would crash with all of +5 on the FSB, it seems these Xeons are much more capable. 

Luckily this board seems to have a pretty robust heatsink, and I replaced the thermal pads a couple years back. Added a small fan blowing air at the VRM as well. But I appreciate the info regardless.


----------



## crazycrave

Here is what I am testing and that is the stock voltage for the cpu and I have 2 RX 570's on board .

https://valid.x86.fr/nuhnlu


How it games at that setting


----------



## Retrorockit

Almost Heathen said:


> Thank you, I'll check that out. I had stumbled upon his data about the W3680 power limit MSRs and MSR values on page 18, which has been invaluable (seems to be required info for overclocking on Linux).
> 
> Nice, I'll check out PC Wizard as well. CAS 6 is very low latency indeed, so far I've only been able to achieve the default of CAS 7. By all indications, the 0x501h it's also locked at 1066MHz. There was some mention that 1333 was available on a previous BIOS but downgrading is risky enough business that I'll pass on finding out, it would be a shame to brick the board.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have some time to revisit the chips capabilities tonight. I'm going to try the 1333 from my "workstation" in the X58 and see what happens. I'm not sure if it's worth playing around with bus/BCLK/FSB to increase RAM speed or not, or even if it's possible, but I'll probably give that a go too. I think my previous concern over bus speed fluctuations may be unfounded; where the i7 920 would crash with all of +5 on the FSB, it seems these Xeons are much more capable.
> 
> Luckily this board seems to have a pretty robust heatsink, and I replaced the thermal pads a couple years back. Added a small fan blowing air at the VRM as well. But I appreciate the info regardless.


 There have been some reports of using a bootable SATA controller card to move the SATA controller to the PCIE bus so if the BCLK increase crashes the SATA clock it doesn't matter. You can also gain newer SATA speed and USB 3.0 capacity by doing that. This was on some 2 CPU Dell workstations but might be worth a try.
The meory controller is on the CPU. The i7 only had 1066 speed, the W3680 should have 1333 available. May be you need to reset the CMOS to clear out some old settings?


----------



## Gruncle

Hey guys, just registered to chime in. Finally swapped my 930 for a 5660 and have overclocked to 3.8GHz. She posts and survives Intel Burn Test at 4.2GHz but windows...acts weird. I'm honestly happy with 3.8GHz.

Anyhow, I have a GTX1070 non-OC. I'm trying to play Assassin's Creed Origins and...my framerates are completely unstable and routinely dip below 30.

Other 1070 users report staying above 60. I've followed their guides and tweaked in-game settings along with the nVidia 3D settings panel to mixed results. These exact settings have other users jumping for joy as their FPS spiked up by 20-30fps!

I've read that people in this position are typically CPU constrained, but watching task manager as I play the CPU never peaks above 90% (HT on).

Is what I'm seeing a result of the lack of AVX? I can't come up with another explanation...

Anyone here who's played the game?


----------



## 99belle99

Gruncle said:


> Hey guys, just registered to chime in. Finally swapped my 930 for a 5660 and have overclocked to 3.8GHz. She posts and survives Intel Burn Test at 4.2GHz but windows...acts weird. I'm honestly happy with 3.8GHz.
> 
> Anyhow, I have a GTX1070 non-OC. I'm trying to play Assassin's Creed Origins and...my framerates are completely unstable and routinely dip below 30.
> 
> Other 1070 users report staying above 60. I've followed their guides and tweaked in-game settings along with the nVidia 3D settings panel to mixed results. These exact settings have other users jumping for joy as their FPS spiked up by 20-30fps!
> 
> I've read that people in this position are typically CPU constrained, but watching task manager as I play the CPU never peaks above 90% (HT on).
> 
> Is what I'm seeing a result of the lack of AVX? I can't come up with another explanation...
> 
> Anyone here who's played the game?


I don't own that game but I have been playing games with 5660 for a few years now and never had any issue like the one you describe.

I don't think the issue is from only running at 3.8 but there is something not right if you cannot get 4.2GHz tbh. You should really look into that as it may or may not be the issue but worth looking into. I can run 4.6GHz but I do not bother to daily like that as I have no need for it and I have been running 4.2GHz for a few years now.


----------



## Almost Heathen

Retrorockit said:


> There have been some reports of using a bootable SATA controller card to move the SATA controller to the PCIE bus so if the BCLK increase crashes the SATA clock it doesn't matter. You can also gain newer SATA speed and USB 3.0 capacity by doing that. This was on some 2 CPU Dell workstations but might be worth a try.
> The meory controller is on the CPU. The i7 only had 1066 speed, the W3680 should have 1333 available. May be you need to reset the CMOS to clear out some old settings?


Thank you for mentioning that. I noticed PCIE SATA being used to overcome FSB limits in this T7500 thread, but for some reason never thought about using them to upgrade, great idea.

I connected a junk HDD to get some SATA activity (Windows is installed on a flash drive) and tried SetFSB. Windows crashed at ~140 FSB according to HWinfo (I took this guys word for the PLL and used ICS9LPRS113AKLF, too lazy to disconnect everything again and look for it), with and without the HDD IIRC. I'll have to try it again at some point. 4150MHz 190w crashed prime blend with 80% RAM; It never downclocked but after an hour 1 thread randomly decided it wouldn't go past 20% utilization and crashed. Not sure if 200-210w will help or just cook the VRM from going so far out of spec. I've got a fans blowing on the VRM from the top and bottom of the board, but still.

I pulled the original DIMMs and installed 3x2GB 1333MHz CL8 DIMMs from my "workstation" and 3x8GB 1600MHz CL11 ECC UDIMMs. PCWizard and HWinfo indicate they can do 1333MHz CL9 but it runs them at 1066MHz CL7. I believe latency would be worse with 1333MHz C9 anyway. All my DDR3 is M die 2Rx8 and can run at 1066 CL7 with nearly identical subtimings, so I'm not sure why the board won't run the ECC UDIMMs solo. I had cleared CMOS when I tried running the 8GB DIMMs solo, I'll try it again now that I"ve swapped DIMMs, another great idea. +rep for all the help and suggestions, I appreciate it.

Trying to overclock in Linux is proving to be time consuming; after several weeks, many hours, and lots of swearing, cpupower refuses to work. For most people with this problem, it looks like the board/BIOS somehow won't allow the OS to set a CPU governor. It would seem at this point I'm best off asking unclewebb what MSR Throttlestop uses to raise the multi or maybe use RWEverything (never tried it before), then try to replicate it with msr-tools in Linux. Edit: He already posted the info in the TPU thread here. Now to figure out how to do it.


Edit: unclewebb helped me figure it out. I made a script to overclock with msrtools in Linux and posted it here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/page-27


----------



## Gruncle

99belle99 said:


> I don't own that game but I have been playing games with 5660 for a few years now and never had any issue like the one you describe.
> 
> I don't think the issue is from only running at 3.8 but there is something not right if you cannot get 4.2GHz tbh. You should really look into that as it may or may not be the issue but worth looking into. I can run 4.6GHz but I do not bother to daily like that as I have no need for it and I have been running 4.2GHz for a few years now.


Well, I wasn't going to even broach it, but maybe a quick look at my settings will see my error(s)? I mean, it benches fine for 12+ hours, but windows has...quirks. Explorer sometimes takes forever to show the contents of a folder--this doesn't happen at 3.8Ghz. I have a gigabyte UD3R rev2. Added an NVMe but ran into corruptions whenever I added an SSD. Found exactly 1 mention of it online. From all my reading I wish I'd gone for the sabertooth as it doesn't have this (random) problem.



Xeon X5660. 2 sticks of Corsair Value Ram PC3-10700 (CM8GX3M1A1333C9)

BCLK....................200Mhz
multiplier...............21
QPI......................x36
unCore clock..........x12
SPD......................6

PCI Express...........100Mhz

DDR Voltage...........1.5V
QPI Voltage---------1.175V

Load line level 2
CPU Vcore..............1.30625
QPI/Vtt..................1.315
CPU PLL..................1.860

PCIe.......................1.5V
IOH Core..................1.160

Anything look terribly amiss? I know I had to keep upping voltages to get to where I am now. It kept failing stress tests after about 6 hours.


----------



## 99belle99

I have a X5660 @4.2Ghz for a few years no issue with a Gigabyte board and I set everything to auto except Vcore: 1.3000 and QPI/VTT 1.235 and DDR voltage or what ever it's called set to 1.64 but I don't know if you need to set yours as high as that as you have a lower speed RAM than me. In the spec sheets my RAM need 1.65V at 1600MHz. Oh yea and Load line calibration set to standard.

Oh I forget to mention that is just the voltages obviously I have turbo off and all other settings in the turbo page turned on all power saves and BCLK set to 200 and 21 multi and QPI 36, Uncore 16, and spd 8 but I need them like that as I have 1600MHz RAM.

Also I have the correct timings for my RAM set got them from the manufacturers website. I also do not have XMP set either.


----------



## Retrorockit

Almost Heathen said:


> Thank you for mentioning that. I noticed PCIE SATA being used to overcome FSB limits in this T7500 thread, but for some reason never thought about using them to upgrade, great idea.
> 
> I connected a junk HDD to get some SATA activity (Windows is installed on a flash drive) and tried SetFSB. Windows crashed at ~140 FSB according to HWinfo (I took this guys word for the PLL and used ICS9LPRS113AKLF, too lazy to disconnect everything again and look for it), with and without the HDD IIRC. I'll have to try it again at some point. 4150MHz 190w crashed prime blend with 80% RAM; It never downclocked but after an hour 1 thread randomly decided it wouldn't go past 20% utilization and crashed. Not sure if 200-210w will help or just cook the VRM from going so far out of spec. I've got a fans blowing on the VRM from the top and bottom of the board, but still.
> 
> I pulled the original DIMMs and installed 3x2GB 1333MHz CL8 DIMMs from my "workstation" and 3x8GB 1600MHz CL11 ECC UDIMMs. PCWizard and HWinfo indicate they can do 1333MHz CL9 but it runs them at 1066MHz CL7. I believe latency would be worse with 1333MHz C9 anyway. All my DDR3 is M die 2Rx8 and can run at 1066 CL7 with nearly identical subtimings, so I'm not sure why the board won't run the ECC UDIMMs solo. I had cleared CMOS when I tried running the 8GB DIMMs solo, I'll try it again now that I"ve swapped DIMMs, another great idea. +rep for all the help and suggestions, I appreciate it.
> 
> Trying to overclock in Linux is proving to be time consuming; after several weeks, many hours, and lots of swearing, cpupower refuses to work. For most people with this problem, it looks like the board/BIOS somehow won't allow the OS to set a CPU governor. It would seem at this point I'm best off asking unclewebb what MSR Throttlestop uses to raise the multi or maybe use RWEverything (never tried it before), then try to replicate it with msr-tools in Linux. Edit: He already posted the info in the TPU thread here. Now to figure out how to do it.


 SetFSB PLL support ended just about when X58 came out. Hit or miss for which PLL are supported. The website has a virus warning. I just boot a Linux Live DVD with no drives connected and go there anyway.
If you can disable ECC in the BIOS you may gain something from the reduced overhead. But maybe the JEDEC timings won't change.
The notebook modders use RW Eveything maybe you cna get some ideas here.
http://forum.notebookreview.com/thr...ing-methods-and-examples.393027/#post-4998927


----------



## Almost Heathen

unclewebb helped me make sense of overclocking with MSRs and I was able to make a script for it, which is posted on TPU here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/page-27. MSR documentation for (all?) CPUs is here: https://software.intel.com/sites/default/files/managed/39/c5/325462-sdm-vol-1-2abcd-3abcd.pdf . Finally got the CPU overclocked in Linux and doing a 24hr stress test with 80% RAM. 





Retrorockit said:


> SetFSB PLL support ended just about when X58 came out. Hit or miss for which PLL are supported. The website has a virus warning. I just boot a Linux Live DVD with no drives connected and go there anyway.
> If you can disable ECC in the BIOS you may gain something from the reduced overhead. But maybe the JEDEC timings won't change.
> The notebook modders use RW Eveything maybe you cna get some ideas here.
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/thr...ing-methods-and-examples.393027/#post-4998927


 That makes sense, maybe the PLL isn't supported. I noticed the FSB did go up, but it seems strange that it hard locked with only ~+7 with or without an HDD attached. I'm glad the OS was on a flashdrive, I had no idea there was a virus warning. Thanks for pointing that out (+rep).



No ECC option unfortunately. I'll have a look at RW Everything and the link you provided, thank you.


----------



## Gruncle

99belle99 said:


> I have a X5660 @4.2Ghz for a few years no issue with a Gigabyte board and I set everything to auto except Vcore: 1.3000 and QPI/VTT 1.235 and DDR voltage or what ever it's called set to 1.64 but I don't know if you need to set yours as high as that as you have a lower speed RAM than me. In the spec sheets my RAM need 1.65V at 1600MHz. Oh yea and Load line calibration set to standard.
> 
> Oh I forget to mention that is just the voltages obviously I have turbo off and all other settings in the turbo page turned on all power saves and BCLK set to 200 and 21 multi and QPI 36, Uncore 16, and spd 8 but I need them like that as I have 1600MHz RAM.
> 
> Also I have the correct timings for my RAM set got them from the manufacturers website. I also do not have XMP set either.


Thanks for providing your settings! Seems I'll have to adjust something as windows wouldn't boot (I left my DRAM settings as is, as we have different RAM). 

Is there an agreed upon guide I should try following (ELI5) that walks through the X58-specific bases? This discussion of throttlestop is brand new to me. Is that used in conjunction with, or in place of BIOS settings?


----------



## 99belle99

They are discussions overclocking on locked motherboard.

I just remembered are you on the latest beta bios from the Gigabyte website? As I had issues a few years ago by not being on the latest bios.


----------



## Gruncle

99belle99 said:


> They are discussions overclocking on locked motherboard.
> 
> I just remembered are you on the latest beta bios from the Gigabyte website? As I had issues a few years ago by not being on the latest bios.


I'm actually running a spectre patched version of FH.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...tre-patched-bios-for-x58-motherboards.246101/


----------



## Retrorockit

Almost Heathen said:


> unclewebb helped me make sense of overclocking with MSRs and I was able to make a script for it, which is posted on TPU here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/page-27. MSR documentation for (all?) CPUs is here: https://software.intel.com/sites/default/files/managed/39/c5/325462-sdm-vol-1-2abcd-3abcd.pdf . Finally got the CPU overclocked in Linux and doing a 24hr stress test with 80% RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes sense, maybe the PLL isn't supported. I noticed the FSB did go up, but it seems strange that it hard locked with only ~+7 with or without an HDD attached. I'm glad the OS was on a flashdrive, I had no idea there was a virus warning. Thanks for pointing that out (+rep).
> 
> 
> 
> No ECC option unfortunately. I'll have a look at RW Everything and the link you provided, thank you.


 The +7 overclock is just about what I get with setFSB on my Optiplex 380 X5470. It's such a barebone office computer there's no extra PCIe slot to try an SATA work around. While you're at the Notebook site you might check out the TME unlock method. My programming skills =0 so my understanding is very limited. But the PLL can have a hex bit
set at boot that puts a hard limit on FSB speed. Since X58 CPUs all run the same BCLK there might be a default setting that's been applied. To avoid spoofing with a resistor it then outputs a 33Mhz PCI frequency. I think the edit tool in SetFSB might be able to access this and change it. BIOSmods.com does do some work with Dell BIOS. I haven't heard any mention of TME unlock there though. iIf you can get the datasheet for your PLL you can locate the pin involved. That's far as I got with it. The BIOS modders might be able to do this if you could tell them what you want done.
This was used by Dell in LGA775 to lock the 65nm to 266fsb, 45 nm to 333fsb, and only the high end dual Xeon workstations got 400fsb CPU support. This defeated the pinmodding overclocks back then. They may still be using it.
It might be interesting to lower the fsb and add another multiplier or 2 just to see how much control SetFSB actually has available.


----------



## nofearek9

support in asus event please : https://www.asus.com/EVENT/30th-anniversary/30-years-together/share-story-detail.aspx?id=8207


----------



## Almost Heathen

Retrorockit said:


> The +7 overclock is just about what I get with setFSB on my Optiplex 380 X5470. It's such a barebone office computer there's no extra PCIe slot to try an SATA work around. While you're at the Notebook site you might check out the TME unlock method. My programming skills =0 so my understanding is very limited. But the PLL can have a hex bit
> set at boot that puts a hard limit on FSB speed. Since X58 CPUs all run the same BCLK there might be a default setting that's been applied. To avoid spoofing with a resistor it then outputs a 33Mhz PCI frequency. I think the edit tool in SetFSB might be able to access this and change it. BIOSmods.com does do some work with Dell BIOS. I haven't heard any mention of TME unlock there though. iIf you can get the datasheet for your PLL you can locate the pin involved. That's far as I got with it. The BIOS modders might be able to do this if you could tell them what you want done.
> This was used by Dell in LGA775 to lock the 65nm to 266fsb, 45 nm to 333fsb, and only the high end dual Xeon workstations got 400fsb CPU support. This defeated the pinmodding overclocks back then. They may still be using it.
> It might be interesting to lower the fsb and add another multiplier or 2 just to see how much control SetFSB actually has available.


Thank you for all the detailed info. Evidently a lot of laptop users are dedicated to overriding BIOS limitations. I can see why, it's fascinating stuff.

I know what you mean, my programming skills are very limited. I can usually modify someone elses code either to suit my purposes or rarely add to the occasional project on git, but that's about it.

BIOS mods are definitely worth a shot, I agree. There are some very talented BIOS modders that might have no problem with whatever protection is on this BIOs.

Seeing what else can be done with the FSB would be interesting indeed. At X31 multi it's peculiar to see it hit 145 and beyond in HWiNFO. Not sure if it's a garbage reading or what. 

Hopefully I'll have some time to find the PLL this week. I'll probably need to move the rig around to install fans anyway (hopefully my third purchase of cheap fans will be the charm...first refunded Deltas with junk bearings, then refunded refurb Yate Loons caked in rust, now a case of San Ace 140x38mm coming in a few days that were crazy cheap).


----------



## Retrorockit

Here are some OC settings someone else got for that system.
https://www.dell.com/community/Desk...g-potential-BIOS-upgrade/td-p/3147147/page/19
If you're getting 145fsb then you don't have a TME lock. It looks like the Alienware Area 51 ALX, and Dell XPS 435MT can swap BIOS, but not the XPS 435T/XPS9000. Alienware went with an ASUS P6T for the bigger tower version.
The XPS730x with H2C peltier had some factory overclock settings. It's another MSI MB. Maybe the BIOS modders can splice a BIOS together for you?
https://www.dell.com/support/articl...lts-on-the-xps-730x-kb-article-349004?lang=en
MS 7543 is that MB.

It looks like The Studio XPS 435MT (Micro ATX) got an overclocking BIOS through Alienware as the Aurora ALX.
The Full Tower XPS 730X got overclocking when ordered with a Hybrid Peltier cooler H2C, This may also be an Alienware Area 51-ALX I7 with a water loop.
The XPS435T/ XPS 9000 got left out due to Alienware using an ASUS MB for the midtower systems. I think it's an MSI MB like the other 2 Dell X58 XPS systems.


----------



## Almost Heathen

Retrorockit said:


> Here are some OC settings someone else got for that system.
> https://www.dell.com/community/Desktops-General-Read-Only/Studio-XPS-435MT-435T-Overclocking-potential-BIOS-upgrade/td-p/3147147/page/19


 I noticed that as well, but I thank you for pointing it out all the same. His/her comments piqued my concern with running too much power through the VRM, though I do think the numbers mentioned seem (extremely) conservative. I should pull the heatsinks one of these days and see what components were used for power delivery.



Retrorockit said:


> If you're getting 145fsb then you don't have a TME lock.


 I couldn't tell if the 145 FSB reading was just a glitch or not. Looking back through screenshots, perhaps not. FSB/DRAM starts to fluctuate higher along with the uncore/QPI while the effective clock speed remains the same (only happens at or above x30 ~4GHz). Then again, HWiNFO threw me several garbage readings (at one point x37 4.9GHz single core). I'll have to try it again with other software to get a second opinion.




Retrorockit said:


> It looks like the Alienware Area 51 ALX, and Dell XPS 435MT can swap BIOS, but not the XPS 435T/XPS9000. Alienware went with an ASUS P6T for the bigger tower version.
> The XPS730x with H2C peltier had some factory overclock settings. It's another MSI MB. Maybe the BIOS modders can splice a BIOS together for you?
> https://www.dell.com/support/articl...lts-on-the-xps-730x-kb-article-349004?lang=en
> MS 7543 is that MB.
> 
> It looks like The Studio XPS 435MT (Micro ATX) got an overclocking BIOS through Alienware as the Aurora ALX.
> The Full Tower XPS 730X got overclocking when ordered with a Hybrid Peltier cooler H2C, This may also be an Alienware Area 51-ALX I7 with a water loop.
> The XPS435T/ XPS 9000 got left out due to Alienware using an ASUS MB for the midtower systems. I think it's an MSI MB like the other 2 Dell X58 XPS systems.


Thank you for sharing that Dell rebranded MSI for X58 boards (+rep). I couldn't quite tell if they were Foxconn or MSI or something else. I'm surprised the Alienware ALX and 435MT can accept the same BIOS. From the images I'm seeing on ebay, they have a different number of DIMMs and SATA, which is very interesting, I never knew that was possible. I could've sworn I saw an MSI similar to the 0x501h, but couldn't find it again last night. I will have another look at some point.


----------



## Retrorockit

There were 2 different Alienware ALX. The Aurora ALX = the Dell XPS 435MT which is Micro ATX with 6 DIMMs and 2 GPU slots= MS7591. That's the AW BIOS swap.

The Area 51 ALX I7 = the XPS 730x which is the full size ATX with 3 DIMM slots and 3 GPU slots= MS7543. 
The full towers had high end cooling options to support factory overclocks and unlocked BIOS due to that.

They all have MS ID numbers on them and unlocked BIOS available.

Yours is Mid Tower ATX Dell XPS 435T/ XPS9000 with no equal Alienware, and no MS#,.6 DIMMs,and 1 GPU slot. Since you just need to add access to the unlocked settings maybe if you send a copy of each of the unlocked BIOS, and your locked BIOS to the modders they can add the settings without changing the hardware config. They all suppport the same CPUs. I can't guarantee it's an MSI board, but I think the chances are very good that it is. If it's Foxconn or Intel then it will probably stay locked.

I see that my previous statement was confusing. The 2 computers I mentioned "could" both have unlocked BIOS swapped in, just not with each other. I hope the longer explanation here clarifies things.


----------



## Almost Heathen

Retrorockit said:


> There were 2 different Alienware ALX. The Aurora ALX = the Dell XPS 435MT which is Micro ATX with 6 DIMMs and 2 GPU slots= MS7591. That's the AW BIOS swap.
> 
> The Area 51 ALX I7 = the XPS 730x which is the full size ATX with 3 DIMM slots and 3 GPU slots= MS7543.
> The full towers had high end cooling options to support factory overclocks and unlocked BIOS due to that.
> 
> They all have MS ID numbers on them and unlocked BIOS available.
> 
> Yours is Mid Tower ATX Dell XPS 435T/ XPS9000 with no equal Alienware, and no MS#,.6 DIMMs,and 1 GPU slot. Since you just need to add access to the unlocked settings maybe if you send a copy of each of the unlocked BIOS, and your locked BIOS to the modders they can add the settings without changing the hardware config. They all suppport the same CPUs. I can't guarantee it's an MSI board, but I think the chances are very good that it is. If it's Foxconn or Intel then it will probably stay locked.
> 
> I see that my previous statement was confusing. The 2 computers I mentioned "could" both have unlocked BIOS swapped in, just not with each other. I hope the longer explanation here clarifies things.


Thank you for clarifying, I see what you mean now.


----------



## sgor

*X5687*

Hi everyone!
CPU-Z validation of the rig, not overclocked as it's now running as a server and I need stability+low-ish power consumption: https://valid.x86.fr/v6yzuv

I bought this platform around 2009, an i7 920 D0 stepping on a Gigabyte EX58-UD3R, can't even remember how much ram or storage it had originally. I've used it as my main rig for a long time, then went to server role and it still is working as a server ~10 years later. It was overclocked from time to time, mostly for its first years, I ran it for a time at 4ghz with ht and a shorter time at 4.2ghz without ht, and probably a lot of other experiments I forget.
Ten years later I was using the 920 as a server with 24GB (8 per channel), hence no oc, and decided to give it a last push, probably its last as there's nothing to upgrade it to. Used xeons went down in price and many were moving to six cores, I didn't really need 2 extra cores as my applications would benefit more from faster cores, so I went for a Xeon X5687 which is the fastest ever on stock for the socket excepting for the ultra-rare X5689 (4ghz, only 2 cores, always at full speed, no ht iirc).
I haven't tried overclocking the Xeon for two reasons: 1) it's a server, I need it stable and I'm not usually around where it is so if it crashes its a problem, and 2) the motherboard (on latest firmware but all versions I tried seem to have issues with this xeons) takes a long time to start up and almost always claims an overclock failed (without oc applied), reverting to stock speed anyway. As it works absolutely ok once booted and it's rarely booted, I'm ok with it as it is and for the unusual scenario (maybe power outage) where it reboots/restarts while I'm not there, I've hacked together a keyboard emulator with a raspberry pi that pings the server every 5 seconds and if failed emulates an enter keypress to close the oc-failed message and continue booting up.

Everything considered, this platform is by far the best one I've had and has been with me running all the time for a full decade, around a third of my life. Of course it's crushed on single and multi thread power by newer platforms, but it can still hold its ground even today so I have a great respect for x58.


----------



## Retrorockit

Maybe you need a BIOS update for the newer Xeon CPU, or a BIOS reset to clear some settings from the previous CPU.


----------



## sgor

Thanks! Done both, still happens (not always, most of the times) but with the workaround I built with the Pi the only problem I have (boot error that requires a keypress) is solved. Maybe some day if I want to overclock it again to enjoy the nice multipliers of the x5687 I will try bios version by version.


----------



## theister

Xeon X5698 is a 2 core Xeon WITH HT and 4,4 all core all time frequency, but that just to mention.

You problem could be the ram you are using with the board.


----------



## SirWaWa

nice X5687! first time i've heard of this particular chip, very nice specs for X58


----------



## HelpDatBIOS

@sgor QPI/Vtt voltage will need raised from stock/auto for 24GB. Load optimized, then set QPI/Vtt to 1.2-1.3 and try again until you don't get the OC failed message upon entering BIOS.
Did you update the BIOS microcode for that Xeon? If not, you need to do that, especially so you're not using the uncore bugged versions (uncore locked at 20x max no matter what you set, should be 2x memory multi, or less 1.5x-2 for some CPU's). 
This can be checked by CPU-z, memory tab, look at NB freq, then set less in BIOS, if it remains same then you have bugged microcode (Rev 13, 0F or previous)


----------



## PriestOfSin

disregard, I found an old thread I started that answered my questions.


----------



## Caffinator

Still going strong. I moved one of the NVME off my 1x(cut a custom adapter) attached to ICH10R to the PCIE 4x slot I have connected directly over QPI, and both work fine. Before I was having trouble POSTing but I found out it was a crimped SATA cable causing the woes - replacing the cable allowed me to restore my OC back to 4.4GHz as well.

https://valid.x86.fr/lyjwxr


My uncore multiplier is 18x, so 2x DRAM + 2. 200BCLK. Ram is 8-8-8-24 - not too bad considering 4GB DIMMs. 

Storage:
NVME 960 EVO 500GB (PCIE 4x)
NVME 960 EVO 500GB (PCIE 4x in 16x slot)
860 EVO 500GB
860 EVO 500GB

WD RE4 2TB
WD RE4 2TB
WD RE4 2TB
WD Green 2TB

GPU: RX590 Fatboy(bottom PCIE 16x slot)


----------



## Caffinator

I still have one free 1x PCIE slot attached to ICH10R now, not sure what to do with it. I use the other for USB 3.1 expansion card. Funny even USB3.0 can saturate PCIE 2.0 1x at about 175MB/s


----------



## croky

Caffinator said:


> Funny even USB3.0 can saturate PCIE 2.0 1x at about 175MB/s


I really don't get this one. How can you saturate with 175MB/s a channel with a throughput of 500MB/s ? Just curious ... is there anything else to it ?


----------



## theister

Find time to tinker arround some more with my uncore and ram settings with my mainrig :


----------



## Caffinator

theister said:


> Find time to tinker arround some more with my uncore and ram settings with my mainrig :


what benefit is running 1200MHz on the DDR3 with such loose timings? CAS 10??


----------



## theister

A 8 GB stick ddr3 2400 with cl 10 is far away from loose, don't you think?


----------



## croky

theister said:


> A 8 GB stick ddr3 2400 with cl 10 is far away from loose, don't you think?


Sure, but with X58, you'll probably get better result with a lower frequency and tighter timings. Fact.


----------



## theister

not with this sticks, they do not scale that well with lower latencies. I have some gskill pis that do cl6 @ 2000 but bandwithwise they do not reach that high of copy speed (maxed out about 37gb/s with uncore of 4.4), read and write are about of the samel levels. latencywise they are better for sure (about 2,6ns compared the cl6 2000 vs cl10 2400


----------



## xxpenguinxx

croky said:


> Sure, but with X58, you'll probably get better result with a lower frequency and tighter timings. Fact.


You want the best frequency/timing ratio, with higher frequencies being better if the ratio is the same due to having more bandwidth. You do need higher uncore clocks to utilize the higher RAM frequency.


----------



## kbc8090

theister said:


> Find time to tinker arround some more with my uncore and ram settings with my mainrig :


This is very impressive. What RAM is this?

Also where did you come by a X58A-OC board? Those are a rare breed.


----------



## DooM3

theister said:


> not with this sticks, they do not scale that well with lower latencies. I have some gskill pis that do cl6 @ 2000 but bandwithwise they do not reach that high of copy speed (maxed out about 37gb/s with uncore of 4.4), read and write are about of the samel levels. latencywise they are better for sure (about 2,6ns compared the cl6 2000 vs cl10 2400



I agree with the issue of latencies and they are excellent for this platform, but in any case it's not worth spending too much money to buy them.
Combined with a w3680 with all its dividers are very fun.


----------



## theister

kbc8090 said:


> This is very impressive. What RAM is this?
> 
> Also where did you come by a X58A-OC board? Those are a rare breed.



You asked me that about half a year ago before ;D it is : The corsair rams are CMD32GX3M4A2400C11 11-13-13-31 1.65v ver.5.21 152802277189533

I have 3 of them, hunting them like a madman @ebay 

@DooM3, thanks for your post, i totally forgot to put back the new ram settings after findling around with the uncore, so the result is slightly better. I was not able to lower to 12-12 before, but some b2b cas delay adjustment sealed the deal.

I agree with you that going wild to get some 2xxx Rams is maybe not worth it, but the prices for used parts are dropping, if you are ok with 3x4gb sticks you can get them for a reasonable price. One problem is that you mostly do not know if 4gb sticks are dual ranked or single ranked (with 8gb sticks you can me most sure it is dual ranked) and single ranked is some kind of perfomance killer, i had some Avexirs OC Force 2666 Rams for my Gigabyte X58A-OC that lacks performance due single rank (but they are a nice to have with his board for the looks ;D).

What i find more problematic is that with most of the 4gb or 8gb highspeed rams (2400 or higher) the xmp profiles are not working, cause the rams are not to be build for x58, so you have to set all the sub timings manually. Even the Gskill Pis i have are not working with in triple channel with xmp and that are 2gb sticks of the x58 time.

But i think thats one point i like the plattform that much : you have so many possibilities to waste time for tweaking ;D


----------



## Owterspace

I miss that Gulftown goodness. I think I will get one of those off of AliExpress. I have fast ram, but am limited to 1000mhz by bclk. I match that latency with lower clocks, but read, write, and copies are down compared to that shot at 1200mhz.

I have an E.S. Westmere that clocks up to 4800, you just don't get access to anything over x10 mem multi. Before I was willing to trade memory performance for cpu MHz because I have Hyper MGH-E, but now I don't need max cpu performance, and I want to play with some ram that I have laying around, most of it doesn't work well with my z77 

x58 is an effing trooper.

Like my old iPhone 5s lol.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Do the W series have better memory controllers? None of my X5600s can go above 3600mhz uncore without pushing vtt above 1.35v.


----------



## Owterspace

Well, to be fair 1.35v is eff all. Give it more go to 1.4 it’ll be fine.


----------



## theister

xxpenguinxx said:


> Do the W series have better memory controllers? None of my X5600s can go above 3600mhz uncore without pushing vtt above 1.35v.


I have some X56xx Xeons that do round about 4ghz within the specs. It is also board depended and divider dependend. Most of the X5675 i testet lately does not like the 20x uncore multi with the board i tested, but higher ones worked even without adding more volts.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

theister said:


> I have some X56xx Xeons that do round about 4ghz within the specs. It is also board depended and divider dependend. Most of the X5675 i testet lately does not like the 20x uncore multi with the board i tested, but higher ones worked even without adding more volts.


I just tested it with the 24x multiplier. It gave me about 200mhz extra. I'll need to mess with it some. My current OC is locked in and this is my main rig atm so I don't want to mess with it too much.


----------



## crazycrave

I have gone back to boosting my clocks ..

https://valid.x86.fr/bench/w2fzt8/1

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19664397


----------



## arc1880

Hey all. Does anyone here have an Asus Sabertooth X58 motherboard? If so, have you tried adding a small fan onto the Northbridge heatsink? Could you post some pictures? And the type of fan you have? Thanks.


----------



## Kana-Maru

arc1880 said:


> Hey all. Does anyone here have an Asus Sabertooth X58 motherboard? If so, have you tried adding a small fan onto the Northbridge heatsink? Could you post some pictures? And the type of fan you have? Thanks.


I've been wondering the same thing for sometime now. It's a pain in the butt at stock clocks and once you start overcloking it really becomes a thorn in your butt. I know it can be done, but I've never personally tried it. I thought about removing it and applying some thermal paste and be done with it.


----------



## MayoTheGreat

So I have been an i7 950 user for about 9 years or so. I accidentally messed up the pins on my Asus P6x58D-E last weekend while trying to reseat and reapply thermal compound DOH! Well anyways, I won an auction on ebay for an Asus P6X58D Premium and it came with a Xeon x5670.

I just started overclocks, and I havent bumped the RAM yet but initial results look pretty good. 4.2 @ 21x200. Max temps 75 during Aida64 test, will run Prime95 as well. Cinebench R20 gave a score of 1979 pts. I'm using a Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo Air Cooler. Voltage at 1.34375

Since this is 10+ year old equipment I'm tempted to push it as far as it can go, but this is also my daily 24/7 machine so even if I can get it maxed out I'll probably back it off from there.

Just sharing my experience. I'm glad I was able to replace my MOBO and technically get an upgrade for only $100.


----------



## Owterspace

This is how I cooled mine, though this is an old pic from 2014..

And another way with the same fan using H100.

Now I just run it at stock, so it just gets whatever washes off LGMRT.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I do have a internal fan in my case that does help as well. It's part of the removable HDD cage.


----------



## 99belle99

My x58 chipset has water cooling connections but I never used them ever. And have been running my system at 4Ghz with a 920 and then 4.2Ghz with my X5660. I own this system nearly 10 years. I bought around October or November 2009.


----------



## crazycrave

https://valid.x86.fr/bench/d73k4e/12

That is with speed spectrum on and using turbo (not performance setting) with 190Mhz on auto multi makes memory run dual channel .. set to 1.35v on cpu with v droop . I like the way it boost to what ever fsb allows if the voltage is there .

I Fire Striked it http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19707445 and notting different in settings as scaling was 100% from video cards in report and the cards are stock clocked as what two RX 570's can do not overclocked.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I haven't ran CPU-Z benchmark since the summer of 2015 (ver. 1.73)


----------



## crazycrave

If single trend is looked at as in IPC then it is running as fast the 1600X in gaming .


----------



## xenkw0n

I did a thing to my daughters computer. It's an X58 based system in a Lian Li PC-07S with some excessive RGB.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

crazycrave said:


> If single trend is looked at as in IPC then it is running as fast the 1600X in gaming .


Pretty much. Also, you have to consider that most CPU-Z validations are done from hardware enthusiast. The average user gets even lower performance because they buy the cheapest RAM they can.


----------



## MayoTheGreat

Hey guys,


I had some questions about safe maxes with my setup. I have a Xeon X5670 on an Asus P6X58D Premium. I previously had an i7 950 clocked at 4.0Ghz. 

I'm curious what the safe maxes for Vcore, QPI/DRAM (VTT), IOH Voltage, and CPU PLL would be, and what you would consider a safe max temp during stress testing?


I'm following Miahallans 3-step process for the i series chips assuming the xeon will follow similar rules, but I'm sure with it being a 32nm process there are a few differences between this and the i7 950.


I'm currently trying to find my MAX BCLK, running Prime now at 203 with no issues so far.


I plan to run the machine with HT on.


Another question...for some reason in the BIOS I can manually set the multiplier to 22 or 24, but not 23, and this is with speedstep and turbo OFF. If i set it to 24 and load into windows, sometimes it drops down to 22 automatically. If I were to turn speedstep and turbo back on, would this essentially allow the max to be 25, and the drop down to be 23? I've read that odd number multipliers can be more stable than even number multipliers.


This is my main machine that I run daily for most of my tasks, a lot of excel and data processing...not as much gaming anymore, so while I don't need the absolute best I'm trying to find the best steps to take to find a stable machine. I've already determined in the past that my Ram (12GB triple channel) passes memcheck easily at 1600 and I dont really need it higher than that unless my BLCK and multi gets to a point that it pushes the ram above 1600.


Any advice so I don't have to read thru almost 1500 pages would be helpful.


Thanks!


----------



## xenkw0n

1.4v vCore, 1.35v QPI/VTT, 1.2 IOH should be all that's ever needed, if at all, and 1.9 CPU PLL, again, if at all. The biggest thing is not crossing 1.35v QPI/VTT and keeping that within .5v of DRAM voltage. I'm running 3.8ghz @ 1.21v because of temperature limits on my daughters PC, which is running 7.2GT/s QPI link speed at only 1.25v QPI/VTT. If pushing higher uncore or DRAM frequency, that's when needing to bump that voltage can matter. If you stick with 1600mhz RAM, you'll most likely only need to increase CPU core voltage (unless >7.0 GT/s QPI link speed).


----------



## MayoTheGreat

xenkw0n said:


> 1.4v vCore, 1.35v QPI/VTT, 1.2 IOH should be all that's ever needed, if at all, and 1.9 CPU PLL, again, if at all. The biggest thing is not crossing 1.35v QPI/VTT and keeping that within .5v of DRAM voltage. I'm running 3.8ghz @ 1.21v because of temperature limits on my daughters PC, which is running 7.2GT/s QPI link speed at only 1.25v QPI/VTT. If pushing higher uncore or DRAM frequency, that's when needing to bump that voltage can matter. If you stick with 1600mhz RAM, you'll most likely only need to increase CPU core voltage (unless >7.0 GT/s QPI link speed).


Thanks for that! I had it stable at 4.2 but now I'm just seeing how far I can go. At 4.2 I had 21x200, ram @ 1600 9-9-9-24-1n 1.5v, vcore 1.325, CPU pll 1.84, ioh 1.18, vtt 1.3.

Why would I push the qpi link speed higher than the lowest setting? Or when would I want to go above a 2:1 uncore to dram? I know in some cases when trying to OC ram around 2000 the uncore isn't stable at 4000 so people have to lower it. I feel like I read somewhere anything over 3700/3800 and things get wonky.

I'm just trying to figure out what I need to tweak a little higher 1 thing at a time if I run into instability. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycrave

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19726547

I just set v core to 1.4v and QPI VTT to 1.35v and everything has a nice bump and it boost to 4.4Ghz easy .


----------



## theister

MayoTheGreat said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I had some questions about safe maxes with my setup. I have a Xeon X5670 on an Asus P6X58D Premium. I previously had an i7 950 clocked at 4.0Ghz.
> 
> I'm curious what the safe maxes for Vcore, QPI/DRAM (VTT), IOH Voltage, and CPU PLL would be, and what you would consider a safe max temp during stress testing?
> 
> 
> I'm following Miahallans 3-step process for the i series chips assuming the xeon will follow similar rules, but I'm sure with it being a 32nm process there are a few differences between this and the i7 950.
> 
> 
> I'm currently trying to find my MAX BCLK, running Prime now at 203 with no issues so far.
> 
> 
> I plan to run the machine with HT on.
> 
> 
> Another question...for some reason in the BIOS I can manually set the multiplier to 22 or 24, but not 23, and this is with speedstep and turbo OFF. If i set it to 24 and load into windows, sometimes it drops down to 22 automatically. If I were to turn speedstep and turbo back on, would this essentially allow the max to be 25, and the drop down to be 23? I've read that odd number multipliers can be more stable than even number multipliers.
> 
> 
> This is my main machine that I run daily for most of my tasks, a lot of excel and data processing...not as much gaming anymore, so while I don't need the absolute best I'm trying to find the best steps to take to find a stable machine. I've already determined in the past that my Ram (12GB triple channel) passes memcheck easily at 1600 and I dont really need it higher than that unless my BLCK and multi gets to a point that it pushes the ram above 1600.
> 
> 
> Any advice so I don't have to read thru almost 1500 pages would be helpful.
> 
> 
> Thanks!




From my experience (i bench a lot) with good cooling and 24/7 using

Vcore up to 1.5v with no degradation in 24/7 (but thats the absolute limit with AIO) (intel specs 1,35 or 1,375 + vdroop, absolut max is 1.4 including vdroop)
QPI/VTT up to 1.4v with no degradation, currently testing higher uncore with more volts in 24/7 (intel specs absolute max 1.4, vdroop included (1.35+0.05).
cpu_pll mostly can be reduced, leads often to higher overlocking, if the board allows to (intel specs absolute max is 2.0 but for 24/7 no need and stay below 1.9)
IOH is board / bclk / uncore depended, but for everything <= 200 baseclock and <= 4000 uncore there is no need to go higher 1,2v

minimum ram:uncore ratio is 1,5:1, higher ratios give you better performance, keep trying different uncore dividers, some board/cpu combinations do not like specific ones. some pages before you can see what high ram and uncore is able to perform ram bandwithwise.

Redarding your multiplier question : the x5670 has no 23 multi, with most of the x56xx xeons there is always a 2step gap between max base multi (in your case 22), turbo multi for 6 to 3 active cores (in your case 24, the allcore turbo multi, can be set manually with most of the better boards). the 25 multi is a 1/2 core active multi, that is only uasable with c-states (c3/c6/c7) and turboboost and can not be set manually, regardless what kind of board you are using.


----------



## crazycrave

For now I can just go in and rise the bus speed as the voltage is capped at 1.4v with v droop and it's pushing 4450Mhz boost and performance is still scaling up .

https://valid.x86.fr/ru3v3t


and go back in bios and give it only 2Mhz and save https://valid.x86.fr/bench/ru3v3t/1 it is still scaling up .


----------



## crazycrave

I checked FS and everything scaled up only bumping FSB as how much core speed is it hiding at 1.4v is the question , 

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19726759


----------



## MayoTheGreat

Here is my current CPU-Z Validation, running stable!


https://valid.x86.fr/99paqk


----------



## 99belle99

Anyone else finding Firestrike to be stuck on collecting system info for ages. Decided last night to bench mark after not doing it for a long time but was stuck at collecting system info and I kept closing out after a min or two. Then this evening I decided to run it while I was doing something else and it actually ran the bench mark after about 5 mins.

Is that happening anyone else?


----------



## xenkw0n

MayoTheGreat said:


> Thanks for that! I had it stable at 4.2 but now I'm just seeing how far I can go. At 4.2 I had 21x200, ram @ 1600 9-9-9-24-1n 1.5v, vcore 1.325, CPU pll 1.84, ioh 1.18, vtt 1.3.
> 
> Why would I push the qpi link speed higher than the lowest setting? Or when would I want to go above a 2:1 uncore to dram? I know in some cases when trying to OC ram around 2000 the uncore isn't stable at 4000 so people have to lower it. I feel like I read somewhere anything over 3700/3800 and things get wonky.
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out what I need to tweak a little higher 1 thing at a time if I run into instability.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


When you're using BCLK that high I would not push QPI past the lowest setting (Although avoid the "SLOW" setting if your motherboard has that option). Even with the lowest setting, BCLK of 200 gives QPI of 7.2GT/s. That's right around where it's pushing it for these chips, same with >3500mhz uncore. With the 6 core Xeon's you can go as low as 1.5x on uncore compared to RAM speed. i.e. 2000mhz memory can have as low as 3000mhz uncore (basically a non-issue in the end).


----------



## daddy2425

Hello guys
Im new to the forum and wanted to give you guys my info on my overclock on an asus x58 with an intel xeon x5670 at 4.61ghz
I know this an old cpu and board but its a beast of a build when overlocked
Also on AIO 240mm liquid cooler
AMD RX 580 8GB
Cinebench r15 1046 cb stable

Cpu ratio 21

BCLK 220

PCIE. 100

DRAM 1323MHZ

UCLK 3528MHZ

QPI 7940MT/s

CPU Voltage 1.49375

CPU PLL 1.90

DRAM Bus Voltage 1.65

The rest is auto setting

https://valid.x86.fr/srcu4j


----------



## nofearek9

1.49v well done! temps?


----------



## MayoTheGreat

The only thing I don't like is your pll. For these 5670s I've been reading that you shouldnt push the pll passed 1.90, also why is your ram clocked so low? If you can memtest it at the 1680 setting (8x220) you would probably get a better cinebench score. I'm running my 5670 at 21x210 for a 4.4 and my ram is at the 8x at 1.56 v and passed a full pass of memtest with 9-9-9-24-1n timings. That will also give you a little boost.

My cinebenxh r15 score is 1000

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## theister

yeah, why using 220 bclk if not utilize it for ramspeed. go with the higher multis of your cpu and see what you get if you can not use higher ramspeed. a good 4.6 oc can reach 1080 to 1100+ points (uncore and ram speed depended)


----------



## daddy2425

My ram will not boot after 
1601mhz
Also pll is high because to get 4.61 stable pll has be high
Intel spec max pll 1.98
Hope that helps 
Also temps under full load is 80c
At idle 36c


----------



## crazycrave

https://valid.x86.fr/urrfcl

my current as I am using Intel speed strap and it allows the cpu to scale as needed if the cpu voltage is set to say 1.356v with v droop and the temps only rises with core speed when needed and voltage scales with core speed as the higher the voltage is set the higher the core can scale by risen fsb speed if your cooler can take it as to boost from 2800 to 4400Mhz is nice but your ram speed may need 1.65v = green light on my Evga board with 2:8 ratio and a bump on QLL voltage ..


and FS safe http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19768374 and Heaven 4.0 safe .


----------



## MayoTheGreat

I'm jealous of your 23x multi.

I thought I was stable but ambient temps have been super hot this week so my 5670 keeps crashing at 4.4, but I had it at 21x210. I may play around with lowering the bclk and upping the multi.

Your scores will be better since you have dual 570s and I still have a 10 yr old gtx 460 se, but I don't really game on my machine anymore.

I did get a 1000 score on cinebench r15 with the 4.4 setup though. I think my issue is my voltage is capped around 1.35 due to my cooler. It's only a hyper 212 Evo. Running prime temps got to mid 80s

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycrave

I'm jealous of your 23x multi.

The only way to unlock it for me is to turn Intel Speed Strap in bios = it will still read 21x in block when you exit and just set the fsb to 186mhz and it should come in around 4Ghz to start at for testing .. I set my vcore to 1.356v with v droop and memory is 1.65v and QLL link got one bump , 2:8 divider and watch your memory speed and work your way up from there by only bumping fsb till it needs more voltage for speed .


My cooler is Antec Kuhler with one pull fan . 


I will make a bios video of my Evga board as I may have things your boards don't .


----------



## MayoTheGreat

crazycrave said:


> I'm jealous of your 23x multi.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way to unlock it for me is to turn Intel Speed Strap in bios = it will still read 21x in block when you exit and just set the fsb to 186mhz and it should come in around 4Ghz to start at for testing .. I set my vcore to 1.356v with v droop and memory is 1.65v and QLL link got one bump , 2:8 divider and watch your memory speed and work your way up from there by only bumping fsb till it needs more voltage for speed .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cooler is Antec Kuhler with one pull fan .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will make a bios video of my Evga board as I may have things your boards don't .


I have an Asus p6x58d premium. I don't have a dedicated fsb frequency setting. Only blck, uclk (uncore), and qpi link outside of voltages and memory.

I'm stable now at 4.236, vcore is 1.325, ram is running about 1600 MHz at 1.5 v and stock timings. I think it would take me too long to really find the absolute stable max that I'm happy with what I've got so far. My system is definitely bottlenecked by my gpu so it may be time to upgrade that to an RX 570 or 580

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycrave

The cpu finds itself ..


----------



## daddy2425

Hi guys
Just wanted to reply
The multiplayer of 22 and 24 are for turbo boost
You will hit a wall using those multi
21 is for all cores
From there you will find if you unclock or lower your memory you will get high clock speeds that are stable and up your blk Frequency above 200
Then slow add more
Also dont be scared to up the cpu voltage
I have had mine at 1.49 and has not hurt or degraded the cpu at all
Earlier i posted my bios setting for 4.61ghz stable with temps in the 80c range with AIO 240mm cooler
220 on the blk is not unreachable 
You just have to find the sweet spot for voltages and temps
My cinebench r15 scores is 1046

Good luck
Hope this helps

https://valid.x86.fr/srcu4j


----------



## daddy2425

Up your cpu voltage to 1.38-1.39
It will not crash
The cpu is no different then any other
It will handle 1.5 volts
Just very hot at 1.5


----------



## Jimmo

Cinebench R15

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=278436&thumb=15


----------



## MayoTheGreat

daddy2425 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just wanted to reply
> 
> The multiplayer of 22 and 24 are for turbo boost
> 
> You will hit a wall using those multi
> 
> 21 is for all cores
> 
> From there you will find if you unclock or lower your memory you will get high clock speeds that are stable and up your blk Frequency above 200
> 
> Then slow add more
> 
> Also dont be scared to up the cpu voltage
> 
> I have had mine at 1.49 and has not hurt or degraded the cpu at all
> 
> Earlier i posted my bios setting for 4.61ghz stable with temps in the 80c range with AIO 240mm cooler
> 
> 220 on the blk is not unreachable
> 
> You just have to find the sweet spot for voltages and temps
> 
> My cinebench r15 scores is 1046
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/srcu4j


What are some of your other settings? Cpu pll? Ioh voltage? Qpi/dram (vtt)? Or did you leave all of those on auto?

When I was doing isolated testing I was able to get my blck up to 220. It feels wasteful to only use the 21x multi when the chip is technically capable of 25x (according to cpu-z)

I've only got a hyper 212 Evo air cooler so my voltages will not be able to go as high as yours. I'm currently at 4.26 (21x203) with 1.32 v but my cinebench isn't reaching 1000. I also have a super old graphics card that's most likely bottlenecking my machine.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## daddy2425

asus sabertooth x58 with an intel xeon x5670 at 4.61ghz I know this an old cpu and board but its a beast of a build when overlocked Also on AIO 240mm liquid cooler AMD RX 580 8GB Cinebench r15 1046 cb stable
Cpu ratio 21
BCLK 220
PCIE. 100
DRAM 1323MHZ
UCLK 3528MHZ
QPI 7940MT/s
CPU Voltage 1.49375
CPU PLL 1.90
DRAM Bus Voltage 1.65
The rest is auto setting

Bump up your cpu voltage a little at a time
Better cinebench scores

Be careful watch your temps
Max temp on my cpu xeon x5670 is 96c
It will shut down at that temp 
It tries the save itself 
You may need to bit the bullet and get an AIO liquid cooler
Hope this helps

https://valid.x86.fr/srcu4j


----------



## Cellx21

I'm new here and I'm looking into building a budget overclocked X58 workstation.

So here are a few questions.
Is this generation still relevant? Without AVX support and its old architecture?
Is dual socket a good idea for this platform? If so how much are EVGA Sr-2 boards worth now(how much should I pay for one)?

I hope these questions don't seem too stupid for you pros

Thx!


----------



## theister

The question can not be answered properly if you are not telling as your requirements for the system, especially the sofware you like to run. And your budget of course.

But about the evga sr2 thing : forget about it, if you are not able to pick it up for a bargin (maybe 200 euros) and even then you have to consider double cooling costs, double ram costs, double cpu costs, double energy costs, psu costs and a mostly expensive case to fit in that evga htpx form factor. So i think this is far away from a budget build

For the numbers : a well 4,6ghz oc will be round about 30 percent slower than a ryzen 3600x in non avx related benchmarks (for example https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/compare/13805497?baseline=13604584 ). (CPU is running with 4,6 allcore, no boost to 5ghz, nevermind about the geekbench reporting)
Cinebench R15 (its a non avx bench) : 

about 1100 MC and 144 SC vs about 1600 MC and 200 SC

CB R20 (uses AVX but the avx gap is not that huge compared to other software, for example pi benchmarking or so) 

MC about MC 2300 and 290 SC vs 3500 MC and 474 SC


----------



## MayoTheGreat

What do you think would be the highest (best) graphics card I could pick up that wouldn't cause my CPU to bottleneck? I'm looking pre owned cards around $100. Also, amd rx 560, 570, 580 or do you guys still prefer the Nvidia cards? And if so 1050, 1050 ti, 1060, or even something older like a 970 ti? How much graphics ram will really be utilized?

I'm not ready for a new build and even when I am I plan to repurpose this machine so I want to be able to grab a decent but not overkill card for this system. I don't do intense gaming on the PC any longer, but with a much better card I could probably get sucked back into it.


Thanks

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 99belle99

970 Ti never heard of it.

You should get the best second hand AMD card you can afford.


----------



## Kana-Maru

MayoTheGreat said:


> What do you think would be the highest (best) graphics card I could pick up that wouldn't cause my CPU to bottleneck? I'm looking pre owned cards around $100. Also, amd rx 560, 570, 580 or do you guys still prefer the Nvidia cards? And if so 1050, 1050 ti, 1060, or even something older like a 970 ti? How much graphics ram will really be utilized?
> 
> I'm not ready for a new build and even when I am I plan to repurpose this machine so I want to be able to grab a decent but not overkill card for this system. I don't do intense gaming on the PC any longer, but with a much better card I could probably get sucked back into it.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



I've used both Nvidia and AMD GPUs over the years and it's going to be hard to get me to go back to the green team at this point. I'm still rocking my 4 year old Fury X and still getting great performance at 1440p (can usually max out games) and 4K (near max settings) in 2019! For me personally the image quality was noticeably better on the AMD GPU compared to my Dual GTX 670 SLI, even my friends and family noticed the difference. The gameplay seems to be much smoother on AMD GPUs and I can record at 4K even if the game is maxed out at 4K. I love being able to record @4K or downscale the resolution so I can record 1440p and 4K videos with nearly no performance hit. 

You can’t go wrong with either card and it more than likely will come down to the types of games you like to play. You’ll definitely want to buy a decent used GPU since the “current” prices can be pretty ridiculous at this point especially on the green side. However, I would avoid the GTX 1050 Ti unless you play games like DOTA, LoL etc. Performance wise the Radeon RX580 is the better card for 1080p and 1440p against the 1050 & 1050 ti, 1060. There’s roughly an 5% to 8% between the Radeon 570 and the 1060 in favor of Nvidia. You’ll need to do some research and find out which company suits your needs the best. 

I don’t know how much you are willing to spend on a GPU. What CPU are you using? I’m not bottlenecking the Fury X so I think you’ll be fine.


----------



## MayoTheGreat

Kana-Maru said:


> I've used both Nvidia and AMD GPUs over the years and it's going to be hard to get me to go back to the green team at this point. I'm still rocking my 4 year old Fury X and still getting great performance at 1440p (can usually max out games) and 4K (near max settings) in 2019! For me personally the image quality was noticeably better on the AMD GPU compared to my Dual GTX 670 SLI, even my friends and family noticed the difference. The gameplay seems to be much smoother on AMD GPUs and I can record at 4K even if the game is maxed out at 4K. I love being able to record @4K or downscale the resolution so I can record 1440p and 4K videos with nearly no performance hit.
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t go wrong with either card and it more than likely will come down to the types of games you like to play. You’ll definitely want to buy a decent used GPU since the “current” prices can be pretty ridiculous at this point especially on the green side. However, I would avoid the GTX 1050 Ti unless you play games like DOTA, LoL etc. Performance wise the Radeon RX580 is the better card for 1080p and 1440p against the 1050 & 1050 ti, 1060. There’s roughly an 5% to 8% between the Radeon 570 and the 1060 in favor of Nvidia. You’ll need to do some research and find out which company suits your needs the best.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know how much you are willing to spend on a GPU. What CPU are you using? I’m not bottlenecking the Fury X so I think you’ll be fine.


I have the x5670 overclocked to 4.33 on an Asus p6x58d premium board. I was looking more at the amd cards because frankly they're cheaper and I'm not looking to do anything extreme with this old build, it was just that a lot of the research I did led me to believe that not only do the amd cards not take advantage of all of the ram they have onboard because the cards themselves aren't powerful enough, but the software is way behind Nvidia in regards to performance settings like GeForce offers.

Considering I can get an rx 570 8gb for $100 or less on eBay I may go that route. The only other option would be to spend a little bit more and grab a GTX 1650 because they can be had around $150 with a sale. I've always had nvidia cards even when I ran an amd processor so I guess I was looking for the validation of sticking with Nvidia, however, per your review, and stuff Ive read the amd is for real, and honestly the 5-10% difference won't be a huge deal for me, I'm more about bang for the buck so thank you

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MayoTheGreat

99belle99 said:


> 970 Ti never heard of it.
> 
> 
> 
> You should get the best second hand AMD card you can afford.


Sorry, yes I know there's no 970 ti, oops.

Thanks for the advice. I can get rx 570 under 100 or 580 just over 100 second hand. I guess that's the route I'll go. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kana-Maru

MayoTheGreat said:


> I have the x5670 overclocked to 4.33 on an Asus p6x58d premium board. I was looking more at the amd cards because frankly they're cheaper and I'm not looking to do anything extreme with this old build, it was just that a lot of the research I did led me to believe that not only do the amd cards not take advantage of all of the ram they have onboard because the cards themselves aren't powerful enough, but the software is way behind Nvidia in regards to performance settings like GeForce offers.
> 
> Considering I can get an rx 570 8gb for $100 or less on eBay I may go that route. The only other option would be to spend a little bit more and grab a GTX 1650 because they can be had around $150 with a sale. I've always had nvidia cards even when I ran an amd processor so I guess I was looking for the validation of sticking with Nvidia, however, per your review, and stuff Ive read the amd is for real, and honestly the 5-10% difference won't be a huge deal for me, I'm more about bang for the buck so thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Well I’m currently running my X5660 @ 3.8Ghz and this is how I’m gaming in a 2019 title in 4K (2160p) with Fury X 4GB @ stock settings: 

Youtube vid: 





More RE2 DX11 vs DX12 \ 1080p 1440p and 4K resolution benchmarks here: 
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/bervnl/resident_evil_2_fury_x_benchmarked/

The game has a few issues that need to be ironed out at the beginning of the police station, but overall the game runs fine and looks great.  I average roughly 42FPS at 4K. I can live with that, I wasn't expected to get anywhere close to max settings in this game. 

Obviously I “could” always lower some settings at 4K, but I also show max or near max settings during my benchmarks. I’ll probably get around to performing a much better benchmark in the future, but I think I've included plenty of information in the reddit post so far. I do have plenty of other Fury X reviews if you want to know some of my 1440p and 4K numbers over the past couple of years with some of the most GPU intensive games on the market (that I own). Unfortunately life started kicking me in the butt and I was so busy that I let my old website expire. I’m in the process of making a new website\blog “some day”. A lot of work goes into articles, keeping up with technology, working a full time job, spending time with family, vacations AND benchmarking the crap out of hardware and software. I mostly have fun with what I have and as you can see I don’t have much, but I do want to upgrade to Ryzen someday. This X58 + NvME + RAID + Fury X is still alive and kicking though. 

ANYWAYS I don’t think you need to worry about the CPU bottlenecking as much for 1080p. I’m not having any problems at 3.8Ghz. When I left the green team and went back to AMD again I was worried as well. AMD had a bad rep for driver issues at that time, but the drivers have been fine for me over the past couple of years. My Nvidia GPUs would randomly crash on me often. It got really bad after the GTX 970 and later Nvidia GPU released....... my Keplers crashed very often, to the fact that I wrote about in this very topic I believe. I was literally rolling back drivers to regain performance. So when I had the choice between the GTX 980 Ti watercooled and the Radeon R9 Fury X watercooled I had to make a long term decision. I didn’t know it would be this dang long tho. 

Also you are welcome .


----------



## Heuchler

MayoTheGreat said:


> I have the x5670 overclocked to 4.33 on an Asus p6x58d premium board. I was looking more at the amd cards because frankly they're cheaper and I'm not looking to do anything extreme with this old build, it was just that a lot of the research I did led me to believe that not only do the amd cards not take advantage of all of the ram they have onboard because the cards themselves aren't powerful enough, but the software is way behind Nvidia in regards to performance settings like GeForce offers.
> 
> Considering I can get an rx 570 8gb for $100 or less on eBay I may go that route. The only other option would be to spend a little bit more and grab a GTX 1650 because they can be had around $150 with a sale. I've always had nvidia cards even when I ran an amd processor so I guess I was looking for the validation of sticking with Nvidia, however, per your review, and stuff Ive read the amd is for real, and honestly the 5-10% difference won't be a huge deal for me, I'm more about bang for the buck so thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


as Kana-Maru pointed out the Fury is still a vary capable card today. Depending on the game it can match or beat RX 590, GTX 980Ti or GTX 1070 FE (BF V for example) while in some games it falls behind RX 480 (Wolfenstein II using Vulkan).
If you can get a deal on one they pair really nicely with X58 and Westmere CPU. RX 480/580 are cheap last time I check. Fury cards might not be at their all time low price anymore.


----------



## MayoTheGreat

Kana-Maru said:


> Well I’m currently running my X5660 @ 3.8Ghz and this is how I’m gaming in a 2019 title in 4K (2160p) with Fury X 4GB @ stock settings:
> 
> 
> 
> Youtube vid:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee1jLG5XfxM
> 
> 
> 
> More RE2 DX11 vs DX12 \ 1080p 1440p and 4K resolution benchmarks here:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/bervnl/resident_evil_2_fury_x_benchmarked/
> 
> 
> 
> The game has a few issues that need to be ironed out at the beginning of the police station, but overall the game runs fine and looks great.  I average roughly 42FPS at 4K. I can live with that, I wasn't expected to get anywhere close to max settings in this game.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I “could” always lower some settings at 4K, but I also show max or near max settings during my benchmarks. I’ll probably get around to performing a much better benchmark in the future, but I think I've included plenty of information in the reddit post so far. I do have plenty of other Fury X reviews if you want to know some of my 1440p and 4K numbers over the past couple of years with some of the most GPU intensive games on the market (that I own). Unfortunately life started kicking me in the butt and I was so busy that I let my old website expire. I’m in the process of making a new website\blog “some day”. A lot of work goes into articles, keeping up with technology, working a full time job, spending time with family, vacations AND benchmarking the crap out of hardware and software. I mostly have fun with what I have and as you can see I don’t have much, but I do want to upgrade to Ryzen someday. This X58 + NvME + RAID + Fury X is still alive and kicking though.
> 
> 
> 
> ANYWAYS I don’t think you need to worry about the CPU bottlenecking as much for 1080p. I’m not having any problems at 3.8Ghz. When I left the green team and went back to AMD again I was worried as well. AMD had a bad rep for driver issues at that time, but the drivers have been fine for me over the past couple of years. My Nvidia GPUs would randomly crash on me often. It got really bad after the GTX 970 and later Nvidia GPU released....... my Keplers crashed very often, to the fact that I wrote about in this very topic I believe. I was literally rolling back drivers to regain performance. So when I had the choice between the GTX 980 Ti watercooled and the Radeon R9 Fury X watercooled I had to make a long term decision. I didn’t know it would be this dang long tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Also you are welcome .


I run a dual monitor setup because it is also my work machine for Excel and remote desktop, and the monitors are only 1080p so I wouldn't be running 4k. I'd like to keep the budget between $100-150 so we'll see what I can find. Thank you again for the input. Considering this will be the video card that stays in the machine even when it becomes the backup/htpc, etc (I intend to build a ryzen build next as well if the hype holds up, maybe even a 2nd gen ryzen 7) and would buy a new graphics card for a new build anyways, I don't need it to be a top performer, although I would definitely be playing re2

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## daddy2425

MayoTheGreat said:


> Kana-Maru said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Iâ€™️m currently running my X5660 @ 3.8Ghz and this is how Iâ€™️m gaming in a 2019 title in 4K (2160p) with Fury X 4GB @ stock settings:
> 
> 
> 
> Youtube vid:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee1jLG5XfxM
> 
> 
> 
> More RE2 DX11 vs DX12 \ 1080p 1440p and 4K resolution benchmarks here:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/bervnl/resident_evil_2_fury_x_benchmarked/
> 
> 
> 
> The game has a few issues that need to be ironed out at the beginning of the police station, but overall the game runs fine and looks great. /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif I average roughly 42FPS at 4K. I can live with that, I wasn't expected to get anywhere close to max settings in this game.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I â€œcouldâ€Â always lower some settings at 4K, but I also show max or near max settings during my benchmarks. Iâ€™️ll probably get around to performing a much better benchmark in the future, but I think I've included plenty of information in the reddit post so far. I do have plenty of other Fury X reviews if you want to know some of my 1440p and 4K numbers over the past couple of years with some of the most GPU intensive games on the market (that I own). Unfortunately life started kicking me in the butt and I was so busy that I let my old website expire. Iâ€™️m in the process of making a new website\blog â€œsome dayâ€Â. A lot of work goes into articles, keeping up with technology, working a full time job, spending time with family, vacations AND benchmarking the crap out of hardware and software. I mostly have fun with what I have and as you can see I donâ€™️t have much, but I do want to upgrade to Ryzen someday. This X58 + NvME + RAID + Fury X is still alive and kicking though.
> 
> 
> 
> ANYWAYS I donâ€™️t think you need to worry about the CPU bottlenecking as much for 1080p. Iâ€™️m not having any problems at 3.8Ghz. When I left the green team and went back to AMD again I was worried as well. AMD had a bad rep for driver issues at that time, but the drivers have been fine for me over the past couple of years. My Nvidia GPUs would randomly crash on me often. It got really bad after the GTX 970 and later Nvidia GPU released....... my Keplers crashed very often, to the fact that I wrote about in this very topic I believe. I was literally rolling back drivers to regain performance. So when I had the choice between the GTX 980 Ti watercooled and the Radeon R9 Fury X watercooled I had to make a long term decision. I didnâ€™️t know it would be this dang long tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Also you are welcome /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif.
> 
> 
> 
> I run a dual monitor setup because it is also my work machine for Excel and remote desktop, and the monitors are only 1080p so I wouldn't be running 4k. I'd like to keep the budget between $100-150 so we'll see what I can find. Thank you again for the input. Considering this will be the video card that stays in the machine even when it becomes the backup/htpc, etc (I intend to build a ryzen build next as well if the hype holds up, maybe even a 2nd gen ryzen 7) and would buy a new graphics card for a new build anyways, I don't need it to be a top performer, although I would definitely be playing re2
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using
> 
> 
> Go with the amd rx 580 8gb
> More cud cores then the 560 and 570
> The more cud cores the smooth and faster the card and graphics
> The 580 has 2300 cud cores
> Also the 580 testing will do 323FPS max out
> Pretty good for and old card
> Average on that card is 230-240 FPS at 1080p
> 160-170 at 4K
Click to expand...


----------



## Caffinator

the 590 suits the 6-core @ 4.4ghz very well. My rx480 was bit of a bottleneck.


----------



## Cellx21

theister said:


> The question can not be answered properly if you are not telling as your requirements for the system, especially the sofware you like to run. And your budget of course.
> 
> But about the evga sr2 thing : forget about it, if you are not able to pick it up for a bargin (maybe 200 euros) and even then you have to consider double cooling costs, double ram costs, double cpu costs, double energy costs, psu costs and a mostly expensive case to fit in that evga htpx form factor. So i think this is far away from a budget build
> 
> For the numbers : a well 4,6ghz oc will be round about 30 percent slower than a ryzen 3600x in non avx related benchmarks (for example https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/compare/13805497?baseline=13604584 ). (CPU is running with 4,6 allcore, no boost to 5ghz, nevermind about the geekbench reporting)
> Cinebench R15 (its a non avx bench) :
> 
> about 1100 MC and 144 SC vs about 1600 MC and 200 SC
> 
> CB R20 (uses AVX but the avx gap is not that huge compared to other software, for example pi benchmarking or so)
> 
> MC about MC 2300 and 290 SC vs 3500 MC and 474 SC


Yea, perhaps the SR-2 is more of a collector's piece nowadays anyways.
After looking into it I think it may be just an expensive plaything

Is 220 Euros a good price for one tho?

For the application for the workstation,I'm looking into some CAD/Solidworks stuff and probably some fluid dynamics simulation in the future.

Would it make more sense to move up to X79 instead?


----------



## MayoTheGreat

Cellx21 said:


> Yea, perhaps the SR-2 is more of a collector's piece nowadays anyways.
> 
> After looking into it I think it may be just an expensive plaything
> 
> 
> 
> Is 220 Euros a good price for one tho?
> 
> 
> 
> For the application for the workstation,I'm looking into some CAD/Solidworks stuff and probably some fluid dynamics simulation in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Would it make more sense to move up to X79 instead?


For reference I just ordered an Asus p6x58d premium and an x5670 for $100 US. Given its only a single cpu board, but I'd say if you can find it for roughly double that it would be a good deal. Like people are saying though, with the new ryzen out you'd probably end up spending close to the same if you're building an old x58 build from scratch. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MayoTheGreat

daddy2425 said:


> MayoTheGreat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I run a dual monitor setup because it is also my work machine for Excel and remote desktop, and the monitors are only 1080p so I wouldn't be running 4k. I'd like to keep the budget between $100-150 so we'll see what I can find. Thank you again for the input. Considering this will be the video card that stays in the machine even when it becomes the backup/htpc, etc (I intend to build a ryzen build next as well if the hype holds up, maybe even a 2nd gen ryzen 7) and would buy a new graphics card for a new build anyways, I don't need it to be a top performer, although I would definitely be playing re2
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using
> 
> 
> Go with the amd rx 580 8gb
> More cud cores then the 560 and 570
> The more cud cores the smooth and faster the card and graphics
> The 580 has 2300 cud cores
> Also the 580 testing will do 323FPS max out
> Pretty good for and old card
> Average on that card is 230-240 FPS at 1080p
> 160-170 at 4K
> 
> 
> 
> I grabbed a RX 580 8gb for $110. I think that's a great deal
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## PriestOfSin

Possible stupid question, but what's the easiest way to monitor northbridge temps on X58? My Rampage III Gene probably needs repasting, but I'd rather not disassemble it if I don't need to.


----------



## MayoTheGreat

PriestOfSin said:


> Possible stupid question, but what's the easiest way to monitor northbridge temps on X58? My Rampage III Gene probably needs repasting, but I'd rather not disassemble it if I don't need to.


To get an accurate reading you would need to order a temp controller/monitor and take apart the Northbridge anyways and mill a small slot into it to put a temp probe. Otherwise the closest thing would be to put a probe as close to it as possible. If you're comfortable repasting I'd do that anyways

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kana-Maru

PriestOfSin said:


> Possible stupid question, but what's the easiest way to monitor northbridge temps on X58? My Rampage III Gene probably needs repasting, but I'd rather not disassemble it if I don't need to.


Download HWiNFO, it probably won't say NB so check for the "Auxiliary". That's one of the easiest ways to check your temp. You might be able to find similar software as well.


----------



## crazycrave

This is how it games with twin RX 570's (not overclocked) and that was only 4.4Ghz Boost = How it was tuned https://valid.x86.fr/b85ddy


----------



## SamuelL421

Cellx21 said:


> theister said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question can not be answered properly if you are not telling as your requirements for the system, especially the sofware you like to run. And your budget of course.
> 
> But about the evga sr2 thing : forget about it, if you are not able to pick it up for a bargin (maybe 200 euros) and even then you have to consider double cooling costs, double ram costs, double cpu costs, double energy costs, psu costs and a mostly expensive case to fit in that evga htpx form factor. So i think this is far away from a budget build
> 
> For the numbers : a well 4,6ghz oc will be round about 30 percent slower than a ryzen 3600x in non avx related benchmarks (for example https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/compare/13805497?baseline=13604584 ). (CPU is running with 4,6 allcore, no boost to 5ghz, nevermind about the geekbench reporting)
> Cinebench R15 (its a non avx bench) :
> 
> about 1100 MC and 144 SC vs about 1600 MC and 200 SC
> 
> CB R20 (uses AVX but the avx gap is not that huge compared to other software, for example pi benchmarking or so)
> 
> MC about MC 2300 and 290 SC vs 3500 MC and 474 SC
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, perhaps the SR-2 is more of a collector's piece nowadays anyways.
> After looking into it I think it may be just an expensive plaything
> 
> Is 220 Euros a good price for one tho?
> 
> For the application for the workstation,I'm looking into some CAD/Solidworks stuff and probably some fluid dynamics simulation in the future.
> 
> Would it make more sense to move up to X79 instead?
Click to expand...

I wouldn’t bother with x79 unless you find a great deal, they are slightly more expensive, you can’t overclock x79 xeons, and Ryzen 3xxx just makes more sense once you start spending more money.

X58 is still viable, but if you are going to do it I recommend going as budget-friendly as possible and aiming for a solid OC on a cheap Xeon. If you can find a really good deal on a cheaper/earlier board that supports Xeons / six core chips, then just grab a SATA III card and USB 3.x card to add lacking features. You can probably pick up either of those cards for $20 or less.


----------



## theister

sure you can overclock x79 xeons, the 1650, 1660, 1650v2, 1660v2 and 1680v2 (8core) are all unlocked.


----------



## Kana-Maru

crazycrave said:


> This is how it games with twin RX 570's (not overclocked) and that was only 4.4Ghz Boost = How it was tuned https://valid.x86.fr/b85ddy


Nice. I've been 4K gaming since 2014-2015. 1440p is really nice as well. Most of the games run at 4K aren't really that competitive except shooters like Doom and I forgot what I got in Unreal, but I remember it being smooth with decent frames at 4K.

I really need to get around to running my Fury X again on some of the latest games. So much time goes into those benchmarks test since my methodology is different than most benchmarking websites.


----------



## crazycrave

I remember reading that this last patch by MS was to add to DX 12 .. Those cards hit 24,300 gpu score in FS and that is right at the new 5700XT for under $300


----------



## PriestOfSin

MayoTheGreat said:


> To get an accurate reading you would need to order a temp controller/monitor and take apart the Northbridge anyways and mill a small slot into it to put a temp probe. Otherwise the closest thing would be to put a probe as close to it as possible. If you're comfortable repasting I'd do that anyways
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk





Kana-Maru said:


> Download HWiNFO, it probably won't say NB so check for the "Auxiliary". That's one of the easiest ways to check your temp. You might be able to find similar software as well.


Backed everything off to stock (besides RAM, that's running it's XMP of 1333), and started a stability test. Ignoring the -115C or something sensor which is clearly wrong (although it would explain the cool breeze I feel lmao), which sensor do you reckon it is? I suspect it's either T0 or T2, since SB is probably the southbridge. IOH is kind of an unknown, since it's an extremely low temp in comparison to the rest.

Is it terribly hard to repaste a mobo? I'll admit I've only done CPUs and GPUs, but I am comfortable doing those.


----------



## Kana-Maru

PriestOfSin said:


> Backed everything off to stock (besides RAM, that's running it's XMP of 1333), and started a stability test. Ignoring the -115C or something sensor which is clearly wrong (although it would explain the cool breeze I feel lmao), which sensor do you reckon it is? I suspect it's either T0 or T2, since SB is probably the southbridge. IOH is kind of an unknown, since it's an extremely low temp in comparison to the rest.
> 
> Is it terribly hard to repaste a mobo? I'll admit I've only done CPUs and GPUs, but I am comfortable doing those.


Use version v6.0 at least that's what I'm using since I almost never upgrade the program. I don't think it's to difficult to repaste.


----------



## MayoTheGreat

I've seen a couple videos. It's quite easy. There are 2 screws holding the heatsink in, and once you remove them it should come right off

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Caffinator

just remember to run Prime95 or Linx for quite a while(1-2 hours) before TIM change. It will loosen it up. Don'y pry off the heatsink if your computer is cold.


----------



## WDOOX

I just made the switch to ryzen from my x58 setup(r5 1600+board for 140 euro). Performance is definitely on the side of ryzen, but you know....somehow I miss my x58 setup already.
Here are some benches xeon vs ryzen.


----------



## Caffinator

Just waiting for RTX 2080 Super to hit. I like how the white Gigabyte 2070 Super looks, but want a 2080 Super instead. Black case(white inside), white-ish motherboard scheme, white ram. Been running a Blue theme on this Gigabyte X58 for nearly 10 years now


----------



## Kana-Maru

WDOOX said:


> I just made the switch to ryzen from my x58 setup(r5 1600+board for 140 euro). Performance is definitely on the side of ryzen, but you know....somehow I miss my x58 setup already.
> Here are some benches xeon vs ryzen.


Congrats and a comparison chart would be nicer than a lot of pictures . You miss the X58 because you have been on the platform for so long. I can't wait to leave this platform, but it has been a blast for the past 8 or so years. 




Caffinator said:


> Just waiting for RTX 2080 Super to hit. I like how the white Gigabyte 2070 Super looks, but want a 2080 Super instead. Black case(white inside), white-ish motherboard scheme, white ram. Been running a Blue theme on this Gigabyte X58 for nearly 10 years now


Nice. Who knows I might hit 10 years just like you. It looks like you will be getting PLENTY of years out of that new build as well.


----------



## daddy2425

Asus Saberttoth X58
Intel Xeon X5670
AMD RX 580 8GB
AIO 240mm Liquid Cooler

So I was feeling ambitious today took my x58 out re-pasted my Northbridge and Southbridge
And i am seeing a 6 Celsius drop in Northbridge temps
I am happy about that
Northbridge is now at 46c
It was peaking at 52c
Just want to let you guys know
It helps to repaste north and south bridge

https://valid.x86.fr/72ervr


----------



## nofearek9

yeap always replace the paste in such old motherboards , arctic xm-4 cant go wrong.


----------



## MayoTheGreat

So I recently upgraded my gpu to an RX 580 8gb. All the research I've done says my x5670 @ 4.2ghz and that gpu work perfect together and there is no bottleneck. Yet every game I play gpu load is 100% and cpu never goes above 40%. Is there something I need to do to help this situation? Games definitely are a little glitchy and not super smooth yet they should be.

I had an Nvidia gtx 460 and used ddu from safe mode to uninstall everything and have done 2 clean installs of the amd driver and software. I feel like I should be getting better results than I have

Intel Xeon x5670 @ 4.2 GHz 1.32V
Asus p6x58d premium
12gb ram running at 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24-1n
Power color rx 580 8gb
Corsair tx650w psu

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 99belle99

What resolution are you playing at?


----------



## MayoTheGreat

99belle99 said:


> What resolution are you playing at?


Trying 1080p

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MayoTheGreat

I did just try to run apex legends on default settings with vsync off and wasn't dropping below 80 fps so maybe it was just the other game I was playing

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Caffinator

I got a X299 UD4 Pro off Amazon for $99 last night LOL


----------



## dagget3450

MayoTheGreat said:


> So I recently upgraded my gpu to an RX 580 8gb. All the research I've done says my x5670 @ 4.2ghz and that gpu work perfect together and there is no bottleneck. Yet every game I play gpu load is 100% and cpu never goes above 40%. Is there something I need to do to help this situation? Games definitely are a little glitchy and not super smooth yet they should be.
> 
> I had an Nvidia gtx 460 and used ddu from safe mode to uninstall everything and have done 2 clean installs of the amd driver and software. I feel like I should be getting better results than I have
> 
> Intel Xeon x5670 @ 4.2 GHz 1.32V
> Asus p6x58d premium
> 12gb ram running at 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24-1n
> Power color rx 580 8gb
> Corsair tx650w psu
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Are you monitoring total cpu usage or individual cpu threads? I monitor individual threads in games because you can have 1 thread 100% and 3 @ 20% but total cpu usage would be low cause its adding in the idle cores also. A game thats heavily single thread will run a thread around max 100% and rest could be almost idle. Not sure if that helps any you may have already covered that base


----------



## dagget3450

daddy2425 said:


> Asus Saberttoth X58
> Intel Xeon X5670
> AMD RX 580 8GB
> AIO 240mm Liquid Cooler
> 
> So I was feeling ambitious today took my x58 out re-pasted my Northbridge and Southbridge
> And i am seeing a 6 Celsius drop in Northbridge temps
> I am happy about that
> Northbridge is now at 46c
> It was peaking at 52c
> Just want to let you guys know
> It helps to repaste north and south bridge
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/72ervr


Indeed i did this to a couple x58 mainboards a long time back. It actually fixed one evga sli 3 that was crashing if i recall. Been a while since i have had to do it but the EVGA classifieds had a big northbridge heatsink that was getting bent in shipping because of hitting box top.


----------



## loki993

Ok Im going to ask for a little help here because this a realm I am not familiar with. I know intel desktop stuff but when I get into the xeons I know nothing basically. Here is my situation I am currently running a 4670k and a 1080 and the 4 cores of the i5 is seriously hampering my performance in a lot of games now. I considered upgrading to a haswell i7 but that's not cost effective. I was up until today thinking to get what I needed I would have to goto something on z390 like a 9700k or move to AMD with probably a r5 3600 if I want to go super budget. If the 9700k was an 8 core 16 thread processor this wouldn't even be be a debate, but since it has no hyperthreading I feel like I could very well be in the same situation with a 9700k as I am with my current i5 in a few years, basically maxed out with an EOL platform and little to know upgrade options and I don't want to spend 500 bucks on a 9900k or who knows how much on a 9900kf when that finally comes out. I have similar concerns with AM4 ryzen but at least those chips should have a bit more longevity with their core counts and AM4 may get another round of ryzens before its all said and done. The otehr issue is AMD doesnt really

So now I see there are these 6 core 12 thread zeons out there that are super cheap and should solve my core issue for a while at least. 

My current setup Its pretty basic, most of it is solid. I have a 750w seasonic PSU so it can handle anything I throw at it, 2 SATA SSDs and a SATA 2 TB spinner, 24 gigs of DDR 3 in 4 slots. No crazy USB stuff, I use onboard audio, no capture cards or anything like that.

I run 1440p and try to to get as close to 144hz as possible with whatever settings....problem Im having right now is my CPU is so limiting that changing settings in games doesn't really do much

Basically I was ready to drop 500 dollars to move to z390, but now I see that I can spend maybe a hundred or so and have something that can probably get me through until intel finally figures out their 10nm stuff and/or AMD moves to their next socket. 

So I think Im on the right path with chips...I should be looking for probably an X5670, maybe a 5680...5690s seem to be running into the hundred dollar range so I think they are out. 

The real issue is I know nothing about the motherboards for these. I don't know whats good whats bad, what will overclock what won't. Im thinking i'll need to OC anything to get enough out of it..Im running 4.2 right now on the 4670k, so it would be nice to get at least that out of something, maybe say 3.8 minimum at the very least?..I don't know how realistic that is though...

So could someone point me in the right direction and is this something I can do for around a hundred bucks? Is it even worth doing at this point is another question for my purposes?


----------



## MayoTheGreat

I just recently grabbed a x5670, coming from an i7 950. With the hyper 212 Evo I'm easily able to get 4.2 on this and I also just upgraded to an and Radeon rx 580 8gb video card and for everything I've thrown at it so far the CPU is not the limiting factor. If you're looking for a cheap upgrade now I'd look for either the x5670 or x5675. The 5675 has 1 higher multiplier for overclocking which could be helpful in tuning. User have been able to easily get those chips to 4.5 or 4.6 with proper cooling.

As far as motherboard, anything you can find that's an x58 board that is under 100 bucks. Personally I've had an Asus p6x68d-e and an Asus p6x58d premium. Both overclock well. I can't speak for other boards, but for reference I got the p6x59d premium and the x5670 as a combo on eBay for $100. Then the RX 580 for another $100 and it was $200 well spent. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AllenG

loki993 said:


> Ok Im going to ask for a little help here because this a realm I am not familiar with. I know intel desktop stuff but when I get into the xeons I know nothing basically. Here is my situation I am currently running a 4670k and a 1080 and the 4 cores of the i5 is seriously hampering my performance in a lot of games now. I considered upgrading to a haswell i7 but that's not cost effective. I was up until today thinking to get what I needed I would have to goto something on z390 like a 9700k or move to AMD with probably a r5 3600 if I want to go super budget. If the 9700k was an 8 core 16 thread processor this wouldn't even be be a debate, but since it has no hyperthreading I feel like I could very well be in the same situation with a 9700k as I am with my current i5 in a few years, basically maxed out with an EOL platform and little to know upgrade options and I don't want to spend 500 bucks on a 9900k or who knows how much on a 9900kf when that finally comes out. I have similar concerns with AM4 ryzen but at least those chips should have a bit more longevity with their core counts and AM4 may get another round of ryzens before its all said and done. The otehr issue is AMD doesnt really
> 
> So now I see there are these 6 core 12 thread zeons out there that are super cheap and should solve my core issue for a while at least.
> 
> My current setup Its pretty basic, most of it is solid. I have a 750w seasonic PSU so it can handle anything I throw at it, 2 SATA SSDs and a SATA 2 TB spinner, 24 gigs of DDR 3 in 4 slots. No crazy USB stuff, I use onboard audio, no capture cards or anything like that.
> 
> I run 1440p and try to to get as close to 144hz as possible with whatever settings....problem Im having right now is my CPU is so limiting that changing settings in games doesn't really do much
> 
> Basically I was ready to drop 500 dollars to move to z390, but now I see that I can spend maybe a hundred or so and have something that can probably get me through until intel finally figures out their 10nm stuff and/or AMD moves to their next socket.
> 
> So I think Im on the right path with chips...I should be looking for probably an X5670, maybe a 5680...5690s seem to be running into the hundred dollar range so I think they are out.
> 
> The real issue is I know nothing about the motherboards for these. I don't know whats good whats bad, what will overclock what won't. Im thinking i'll need to OC anything to get enough out of it..Im running 4.2 right now on the 4670k, so it would be nice to get at least that out of something, maybe say 3.8 minimum at the very least?..I don't know how realistic that is though...
> 
> So could someone point me in the right direction and is this something I can do for around a hundred bucks? Is it even worth doing at this point is another question for my purposes?


These chips do not work with your motherboard or cpu socket. Go ryzen.


----------



## loki993

AllenG said:


> These chips do not work with your motherboard or cpu socket. Go ryzen.


umm I know that that's why Im looking for a CPU and a motherboard...anything constructive to add?


----------



## AllenG

Sorry if you saw it as non constructive, even though i point blank answered your final and underlying question. But yeah, still stands... go ryzen and don't waste your money trying to procure one of these old platforms. If you had the board already it would be worth it. Whatever you save now will be offset shortly by your power and heating/cooling bills. If you're really that hard up for a cheap deal, find a 1st gen ryzen 5 1600 on clearance and go that route for now. Deals at popular retailers right now could get you that ryzen platform with ram and a mobo for about $280. Way better option than spending even $100 towards anything x58. To explain a little more, here's a quote from the other X58 based Xeon thread on here:



Kana-Maru said:


> Do I stick with the X58 or move on to Ryzen 3000......decision decisions. I've been held off from upgrading to a Ryzen build since 2016-2017 mostly due to ridiculous RAM pricing and other things. In 2019 I'm STILL using this X58 build. Playing Resident Evil 2 @ 4K with a stock Fury X on nearly Maxed out settings and getting good FPS is wonderful.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's even worth sinking more money into this platform or not. Just about all of the important hardware is out of warranty and there's no much new technology now. However, the platform still runs fine. I guess I could wait for the hype train prices to mature on a newer platform. More cores would be nice, but I'm still getting by with 3.8Ghz in the summer mostly due to heat. I don't even feel the need to run my platform at 4.6Ghz any longer.





AllenG said:


> Switch. You will thank yourself on the power bill alone. Not saying this platform isn't still totally viable. I still use the ones i decommissioned in favor of Ryzen or TR.
> 
> I can confirm that one first gen ryzen 7 1700 at stock settings with 2400 ram beats out dual x5687's @3.73ghz which is 8c/16t across 2 cpus.
> 
> To put it further into perspective, that dual x5687 system draws 400W in cpu alone and no single 6c/12t oc'd chip on x58 could compete with it. Then, Ryzen came thru draws 1/3 the power and has about 20% better performance doing it. If you're being bottlenecked on NVME devices at x58, thats also a good reason to switch.
> 
> So ya, if you are fine what you have now on x58 then going to a stock ryzen 5 will set you about even with what ya got. Ryzen 7 would definitely be a step up. Ryzen 3000 series? Not even worth comparing, definitely upgrade then.


Hope that feels a little more useful to you.


----------



## croky

loki993 said:


> umm I know that that's why Im looking for a CPU and a motherboard...anything constructive to add?


Go to ebay and find an LGA1366 X58 mobo. You can go with the chinese boards costing something like 60 bucks new or a branded but used ones, going up and beyond 100 bucks. I would advice you to go with a branded mobo, even if it is refurbished or used. MSI and Gigabyte are ok boards but you'll probably get the most out of it going ASUS or EVGA. They're more expensive though ...

Regarding CPU, I would go with a x5675 or a w3680 . At around 30-40 bucks, you can't go wrong. Cheaper x5660/70 or w3670 are good solutions as well.

I won't try to move you out of this idea to get a X58 system. Some enthusiast and power users will say it doesn't worth it any longer and all that sh.. stuff. Some of them keep saying this since 2017 but, although it is starting to show its age, this system still has many sympathizers coming in. In the end, it's your money and your decision. It depends on what you'll be doing with your build but, personally, I do have 3 X58 builds and I keep seeing no reason to go Ryzen or whatever.

Cheers


----------



## Imprezzion

Seeing this thread pop up again makes me wanna buy a Xeon on eBay and build my secondary rig up a bit..

I have a spare rig using a AMD FX6300, 8GB DDR3 and a GTX760.

I also have a "maybe" working Gigabyte X58 UD7 r1.0 with the waterblocks and all and a known working MSI X58 Platinum.

I used to run a W3520 in the MSI on 4.4Ghz but that CPU is prettyuch dead. It was a benching mule and has seen 1.68v on air so many times it degraded to all heck and barely runs 2.4Ghz now if it boots at all so..

Time for a X5xxx or W36xx I guess. Biggest issue is finding a reasonably priced quad-channel DDR3 kit as the DDR3 in the AMD is the cheapest no name ICIDU 2x4GB 1333CL9 kit ever lol.


----------



## loki993

AllenG said:


> Sorry if you saw it as non constructive, even though i point blank answered your final and underlying question. But yeah, still stands... go ryzen and don't waste your money trying to procure one of these old platforms. If you had the board already it would be worth it. Whatever you save now will be offset shortly by your power and heating/cooling bills. If you're really that hard up for a cheap deal, find a 1st gen ryzen 5 1600 on clearance and go that route for now. Deals at popular retailers right now could get you that ryzen platform with ram and a mobo for about $280. Way better option than spending even $100 towards anything x58. To explain a little more, here's a quote from the other X58 based Xeon thread on here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that feels a little more useful to you.


Yes thanks. Good points and ill take them under advisement. 




croky said:


> Go to ebay and find an LGA1366 X58 mobo. You can go with the chinese boards costing something like 60 bucks new or a branded but used ones, going up and beyond 100 bucks. I would advice you to go with a branded mobo, even if it is refurbished or used. MSI and Gigabyte are ok boards but you'll probably get the most out of it going ASUS or EVGA. They're more expensive though ...
> 
> Regarding CPU, I would go with a x5675 or a w3680 . At around 30-40 bucks, you can't go wrong. Cheaper x5660/70 or w3670 are good solutions as well.
> 
> I won't try to move you out of this idea to get a X58 system. Some enthusiast and power users will say it doesn't worth it any longer and all that sh.. stuff. Some of them keep saying this since 2017 but, although it is starting to show its age, this system still has many sympathizers coming in. In the end, it's your money and your decision. It depends on what you'll be doing with your build but, personally, I do have 3 X58 builds and I keep seeing no reason to go Ryzen or whatever.
> 
> Cheers


Like I said before I didnt even know these things existed until yesterday, I just never considered xeon chips before. That said I desperately need more cores and this seemed like a cheap way to get them. All I need is basically something to get me by until the next socket from AMD and intel comes out so Im not always buying at the end of the product life cycles.


----------



## 99belle99

Imprezzion said:


> I also have a "maybe" working Gigabyte X58 UD7 r1.0 with the waterblocks and all.


I have the same board X58A-UD7 rev 1.0

Great board never any issue with it in all my years since having it from a i7 920 to my current X5660. In November I will own this system 10 years. Overclocked at all times 4GHz 920 and 4.2GHz Xeon and 4.6GHz at times but not daily as I do not need to push it that much.


----------



## Caffinator

loki993 said:


> umm I know that that's why Im looking for a CPU and a motherboard...anything constructive to add?


I have:
GA-EX58-UD3R Rev. 1.6
16GB DDR3 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 @ 1.68v (4x4GB)
Xeon X5650 @ 4.4GHz(3 year stable) (BCLK 200) (18x Uncore, 3600MHz)

Since I upgrade to X299 when my DDR4 arrive on Tuesday I will not need this cpu/ram/mobo combo.

Also you can have my old i7 930, not clock well, only BCLK 196(4.1GHz)


----------



## loki993

AllenG said:


> Sorry if you saw it as non constructive, even though i point blank answered your final and underlying question. But yeah, still stands... go ryzen and don't waste your money trying to procure one of these old platforms. If you had the board already it would be worth it. Whatever you save now will be offset shortly by your power and heating/cooling bills. If you're really that hard up for a cheap deal, find a 1st gen ryzen 5 1600 on clearance and go that route for now. Deals at popular retailers right now could get you that ryzen platform with ram and a mobo for about $280. Way better option than spending even $100 towards anything x58. To explain a little more, here's a quote from the other X58 based Xeon thread on here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that feels a little more useful to you.


Sorry if Im getting too off topic here


Cant pull your quote but here's the deal now your right.....I can get a 2600 right now with a b450 tomahawk for 200 bucks, microcenter has killer deals on r5 2600s right now....I can get it even cheaper if I want to get a crap AM4 board with it but im not going to do that, You said a 5 would put me about even with what I have you were referring to the 1600 right? a 2600 should be a step up at the very least from a core standpoint. I would assume it would be a significant step up in all aspects. 

I've been poking around a decent x58 board seems to run maybe 80 to a hundred..more like a hundred..then 30 for a processor..for a little more but still super budget I can get a ryzen 2600...no its not exactly hat I want but it will get me by until that comes around.


----------



## Owterspace

Leave x58 behind. Upgrade to Ryzen. It ran its course admirably. x58 will always have a place in my heart, but its time to let her sleep.


----------



## MayoTheGreat

About a month ago I was able to upgrade my x58 platform to work for current stuff but I think I've pushed it to the max. Mono/cpu upgrade for $100 and a new graphics card for $100. At this point im not going to dump anymore money into it so next year I'll probably build a ryzen system and use this for another project. If you can't get your current x58 up to date for $200 or less than save the money for a ryzen build.

My x58 is the only desktop in our house and I use it to vpn into work so I didn't have a choice because my old mobo died, but if I had $500-$600 to drop I would've just build a ryzen.

Since my x58 build is still viable, I'll need to build the ryzen from scratch with a new case, ram, psu, CPU, and mobo which is why I estimate 500-600

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kana-Maru

loki993 said:


> Ok Im going to ask for a little help here because this a realm I am not familiar with. I know intel desktop stuff but when I get into the xeons I know nothing basically. Here is my situation I am currently running a 4670k and a 1080 and the 4 cores of the i5 is seriously hampering my performance in a lot of games now. I considered upgrading to a haswell i7 but that's not cost effective. I was up until today thinking to get what I needed I would have to goto something on z390 like a 9700k or move to AMD with probably a r5 3600 if I want to go super budget.....................


I would have to agree with AllenG and Owterspace. This platform, although awesome, is DEAD. It’s not worth it to waste money on this platform since Intel can cut us deep for Quad Cores anymore. Hexa-cores are a standard now with really good prices. This is what made my X58 platform so great back in 2012-2013 when I decided to take a chance and write reviews on the X58 Westermeres. I was held back by Quad core Bloomfields so I feel your pain on the bottlenecking. This platform is only good for a few reasons: if someone gives you the platform for free or DIRT cheap, if you already have a X58 and need older\cheaper parts (CPU, DDR3 etc.), have no money for an upgrade or you are simply an enthusiast and need something to do (overclock, benchmark, enjoy the nostalgia). 

AllenG makes some good points regarding the power usage and HEAT. You will be turning the A\C on often in any decently sized room. AMD has been competitive for a good while now and it makes since to go ahead and spend your money on modern technology. Let’s not forget this platform is 11 years old and counting. It’s amazing don’t get me wrong, but it’s not worth dumping money into unless you have a disposable income to waste. For instance the AMD 2000 CPU Ryzen 6-Core series can be purchased BRAND NEW for as little as $133.00. That is a steal compared to any Xeon on this old platform. You can get them with a NEW Motherboard INCLUDED for around $230-$240 and they come with a decent cooler out of the box. People can even pair up the latest and greatest NEW Ryzen 3000 series with NEW RAM and (NEW) MBs for around $450.00 thanks to AM4 backwards compatibility. Threadripper 1920X 12core – 24thread is ONLY $269 (NEW) dollars right now. There’s no contest with the newer technology and pricing at the moment. Do yourself a favor and upgrade now and think about this X58 platform later. 

NEW matters to a certain extent. Now obviously you can buy used and abused CPUs for dirt cheap as well on this old platform, but there’s really no need to go 10 years back in time when you go back 3 years with modern technology with decent prices or recently released tech with decent prices. The performance has moved on to better things since this platform.


----------



## Retrorockit

The cheapest way to get an OC X58 is to find a complete Dell T3500 workstation with an unlocked Xeon and 12-24GB RAM. The stock PSU is good up to a 150W GPU, but aftermarket parts fit.
Of course this requires Throttlestop software to overclock it. But 4.1Ghz stable, and 4.3Ghz benchmarks are common. These have been put together for $130-$150 minus GPU.
Whether this is a good idea or not is a seperate question. If you need something to hold you over it might work. But then again you could save up a little more and get the newer stuff to start with. But this is an alternative to the high prices of aftermarket MB. It just comes with a locked BIOS. But if you already have RAM, PSU, and GPU sitting around it can be real cheap.
This is so much different than traditional overclocking it needed it's own thread.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/page-29


----------



## WDOOX

I'm waiting for new case and cooler for my x58 setup, it's going to be my second desktop computer(I really miss the guy). Ryzen,even the first generation, is better than x58 xeon(and with current prices very cheep upgrade), but if you all ready have x58 motherboard then 6 core xeon it's not bad upgrade.


----------



## AllenG

loki993 said:


> Sorry if Im getting too off topic here
> 
> 
> Cant pull your quote but here's the deal now your right.....I can get a 2600 right now with a b450 tomahawk for 200 bucks, microcenter has killer deals on r5 2600s right now....I can get it even cheaper if I want to get a crap AM4 board with it but im not going to do that, You said a 5 would put me about even with what I have you were referring to the 1600 right? a 2600 should be a step up at the very least from a core standpoint. I would assume it would be a significant step up in all aspects.
> 
> I've been poking around a decent x58 board seems to run maybe 80 to a hundred..more like a hundred..then 30 for a processor..for a little more but still super budget I can get a ryzen 2600...no its not exactly hat I want but it will get me by until that comes around.


You got a microcenter near you? Even better, you're set then. About a month ago Tustin had the 1600 for 80 bucks, best bang for the buck i've ever spent on a combo. Shoulda bought more of em.

A 1600 is better than any 6c 12t single x58 xeon could be. A single 1700 cpu of 8 cores @ 3.0G out performed dual quad cores @ 3.73G that effectively had two memory controllers, and two qpi interconnects... so a single chip x58 6 core alone isn't even gonna compete with a ryzen 1600. 

The 2600 is a no brainer, as far as boards go pretty much any board will do... the difference between the highend and midtier motherboards aren't all that big, and running a 6 core the vrms are not of an issue. Basically, as long as you don't require an intel lan chipset you can get off pretty cheap.


----------



## theister

"so a single chip x58 6 core alone isn't even gonna compete with a ryzen 1600"

sorry, but this is bull**** in terms of performance, everything round about 4500+ ghz in non avx related tasks it is a competition


----------



## Caffinator

The new ryzen boards are trash and expensive. Overpriced, even


----------



## loki993

AllenG said:


> You got a microcenter near you? Even better, you're set then. About a month ago Tustin had the 1600 for 80 bucks, best bang for the buck i've ever spent on a combo. Shoulda bought more of em.
> 
> A 1600 is better than any 6c 12t single x58 xeon could be. A single 1700 cpu of 8 cores @ 3.0G out performed dual quad cores @ 3.73G that effectively had two memory controllers, and two qpi interconnects... so a single chip x58 6 core alone isn't even gonna compete with a ryzen 1600.
> 
> The 2600 is a no brainer, as far as boards go pretty much any board will do... the difference between the highend and midtier motherboards aren't all that big, and running a 6 core the vrms are not of an issue. Basically, as long as you don't require an intel lan chipset you can get off pretty cheap.


yes and microcenter is where I can get the 2600 and the tomahawk for 200 bucks. I don't think they have any 1600s left. I have intel lan on my current board, but also its nothing I ever really thought about, Ive heard that intel is supposed to be better but I dont know why


----------



## Caffinator

loooool, AMD

28% faster clock for clock. only took 8 years

btw, nice memory latency, scrubs


----------



## AllenG

Caffinator said:


> loooool, AMD
> 
> 28% faster clock for clock. only took 8 years
> 
> btw, nice memory latency, scrubs


LOOOOOOOL, whats up with those bunk skewed numbers? no x5650 runs at 4.0 base. Check your info. How do you know that latency isn't offset somewhere else in the chain? Just because one number got bigger doesn't mean much. Still gets the data through and processed faster than the lower latency subsystem of the first gen i7 some how though. Care to tell me how that works? Or explain to me the reason why that lower latency subsystem is still faster or better, when clearly its not. If you're gonna troll, get it right at least. Further proof below discrediting of your "BS" benchmarks as my second quoted poster claims that i am full of, but i now bequeath unto you!



theister said:


> "so a single chip x58 6 core alone isn't even gonna compete with a ryzen 1600"
> 
> sorry, but this is bull**** in terms of performance, everything round about 4500+ ghz in non avx related tasks it is a competition


Do you have both in front of you to test back to back? I did. It wasn't even close. 
x58 lover till the end here, but just no. I sense a "plays PUBG @ 160fPS w/1070 @ 1080p, fastest everrrrrr!!!" attitude here. Ya, Athlon X2's with 1070's can do that still too. lol Also @ 500w+.

I reluctantly watched the 990x at a ridiculous 4.69 ghz and 500 watt consumption get beat by a 1600 @ 3.0 25% increase with a sub 100 watt consumption. That was enough to get me to switch for daily use, the back to back test of the 1700 vs the dual x5687's 4c8t X 2 that i did, with the dual having double the actual usable bandwidth of a single 990x still getting beat made me fully realize that trying to trade blows would be a futile effort and waste of energy. Start to oc the ryzen and there's no comparison or hope anymore. Not to mention the bottlenecks presented by x58 on the storage front now, that slams the point home even harder. I do still use my x58 and all my dual server rigs at points in time, but they definitely aren't practical for gaming or 24/7 usage anymore from any reasonable standpoint... now if someone else pays your monthly consumption bills, i guess ya may not care... sadly, someone else probably does though as they are paying for it. I can say this much, when i have to use the older rigs for an extended period of time it is definitely pronounced on the energy bills. 

Keeping it real, Ryzen 1st Gen closer to 40% faster clock for clock vs x58 Westmere's, lead by the ryzen as soon as it goes past 3ghz into a performance range that is unattainable by the x58 all together. All at 1/5 the wattage consumption. Even up to 3.6G on the Ryzen gen 1, it gives a HEALTHY lead over any x58 rig while cpu package still stays under 180w... so still at a little under half the wattage consumption of an x58 and left the x58 maxxed out in the dust by 600mhz ontop of its already 40% faster clock for clock back at 3.0g. There's more to it than just raw performance numbers... the x58 chips we are talking about were $1000+ chips brand new, these are now sub $300 chips brand new. AMD doubling what we consider a baseline of actual usable power ($1000+ x58), putting it in the hands of everyday consumers instead of just elite, and reducing power consumption as far as they have. What a ways we've come!

All in all, everyone is free to do as they wish. But the cold hard facts are still there of the massive leap it really is between the two platforms.



Caffinator said:


> The new ryzen boards are trash and expensive. Overpriced, even


All the boards are a joke right now, even intel ones... thanks to certain lame trends. $250 board, just as trash as the $80 in most situations unfortunately.



loki993 said:


> yes and microcenter is where I can get the 2600 and the tomahawk for 200 bucks. I don't think they have any 1600s left. I have intel lan on my current board, but also its nothing I ever really thought about, Ive heard that intel is supposed to be better but I dont know why


Definitely gone, or stashed for later sale... i've called around, all "claim" no stock. 2600 is what ya can get there right now. As for the intel nic, it used to be that they had hardware offloading of certain features when others didn't... but to be quite honest most of the desktop grade nic's carry the same features and offload capabilities these days. Really IMO, only reason to get intel nic is if you need somewhat server grade support for ESXi, NAS, etc.


----------



## croky

I found some videos on youtube comparing both Ryzen 1600 and X58 xeons;






You will find even more if you search for it. Bottom line, Ryzen is a bit faster per cycle. Even at 3.8Mhz. Thing is when you push both systems to its max and that's what many people here seem to forget. You can go up to 3.8Ghz stable with Ryzen but ask Ryzen users what more can they push above that mark ? Most can't hit 4.0Ghz. Now tell me how far can you push a x5670 or above ?

That's why I completely agree with theister . Please test a Ryzen at 4.5Ghz and compare it to a X58 Xeon at the same speed ! Oooohh ! Can't do that because Ryzen clock can't go that high ? Then test them and compare then at their max possible speed. That's the most honest and real, real life test.

I believe anything bellow or equal to a Ryzen 1600 doesn't worth it when compared to this Xeons. Probably when they go down in price a bit more but I simply can't see the need to switch to a 1600. As for changing platform goes. I don't care about arguments with so many synthetic judgments. They hurt my mind. I'll be honest, as soon as any application or game shows any CPU related bottleneck, I will switch and I'll post it over here.


----------



## Caffinator

AllenG said:


> LOOOOOOOL, whats up with those bunk skewed numbers? no x5650 runs at 4.0 base. Check your info. How do you know that latency isn't offset somewhere else in the chain? Just because one number got bigger doesn't mean much. Still gets the data through and processed faster than the lower latency subsystem of the first gen i7 some how though. Care to tell me how that works? Or explain to me the reason why that lower latency subsystem is still faster or better, when clearly its not. If you're gonna troll, get it right at least. Further proof below discrediting of your "BS" benchmarks as my second quoted poster claims that i am full of, but i now bequeath unto you!


*This is OverClock.net, not Pansy Runs At Stock.net*

I'm comparing clock for clock, both running at 4.35GHz.

Because I have been at 4.35-4.4GHz for 3 years now on this X5650.

Run the UserBenchmark yourself! I have no reason to make up these numbers. 

https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/18828259

^^ my benchmark

https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/18792177

^^ Latest benchmark I found last night from another user submission, matching the turbo speed 4.35GHz



croky said:


> That's why I completely agree with theister . Please test a Ryzen at 4.5Ghz and compare it to a X58 Xeon at the same speed ! Oooohh ! Can't do that because Ryzen clock can't go that high ? Then test them and compare then at their max possible speed. That's the most honest and real, real life test.


That's why I have a i7 7800x out for delivery today, as a replacement to this Xeon X5650. I can delid it and overclock it to 5GHz easy. Ryzen can't OC for crap

I'll be back later... headed off to work where I run a i7 7800X @ 4.8GHz


----------



## croky

AllenG said:


> I reluctantly watched the 990x at a ridiculous 4.69 ghz and 500 watt consumption get beat by a 1600 @ 3.0 25% increase with a sub 100 watt consumption.
> 
> Keeping it real, Ryzen 1st Gen closer to 40% faster clock for clock vs x58 Westmere's


I won't argue about power consumption although I've found reviews that say otherwise. Yes, X58 Westmeres consume a lot more but evidence doesn't support such numbers. Second, those 40% could possible reflect what you're testing or the (synthetic) benchamarking you're using, but again, they go against most evidence found all over the internet in real life applications. All of this goes to explain a sort of trend I've been witnessing lately: all I see is many people trying to get an half-assed excuse to switch. If you find your X58 doesn't suit you any longer, then switch once and for all, but please, don't force your reasons to others. When things get into the realm of personal experience or opinion, please advice with a grain of salt, not with a bag of sugar.

For example, this benchmarks:






The Xeon has a 11% more speed than the Ryzen. Still, the Ryzen has an average advantage of 15% in fps. If you managed to bring that Ryzen to 4Ghz (they tried ... lol), up to par with the Xeon, how would you manage to close that 25% gap (having in mind your "40% faster" statement) with just 400Mhz ? I call it BS ...


----------



## croky

Caffinator said:


> That's why I have a i7 7800x out for delivery today, as a replacement to this Xeon X5650. I can delid it and overclock it to 5GHz easy. Ryzen can't OC for crap
> 
> I'll be back later... headed off to work where I run a i7 7800X @ 4.8GHz


If you have the budget, that's an intelligent switch. Now, for a Ryzen 5 1600 ? lol ...

In fact, a 7800X or similar, that's my idea as well. I would never go Ryzen if I got something like a Westmere. It doesn't worth it in the long run. That's why I say, keep it until it suits you and keep saving some extra bucks for a long term system. Why blowing 300+ bucks with Ryzen now and then invest again in one year or so ? Then, there's the reason i ditched amd 15 years ago in favor of intel. The continuous new mobos and sockets ... I simply hate it. I mean, in 5 years, four sockets ? FM2+, AM1, AM4, TR4. Will they launch, meanwhile, AM1+, AM4+ and TR4+ to sell a few more mobos ? Ridiculous ... But man, I loved the days of tbirds and socket 7 boards.


----------



## loki993

AllenG said:


> Definitely gone, or stashed for later sale... i've called around, all "claim" no stock. 2600 is what ya can get there right now. As for the intel nic, it used to be that they had hardware offloading of certain features when others didn't... but to be quite honest most of the desktop grade nic's carry the same features and offload capabilities these days. Really IMO, only reason to get intel nic is if you need somewhat server grade support for ESXi, NAS, etc.


Yeah I mean my microcenter is about 5 miles away from me so I can go check to see if they are hiding any anywhere but at this point its not worth it..it's almost pointless to get a 1600 when I can get a 2600 for 119 dollars. 



croky said:


> I found some videos on youtube comparing both Ryzen 1600 and X58 xeons;
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugJP-Z1Xd7Y&t=151s
> 
> You will find even more if you search for it. Bottom line, Ryzen is a bit faster per cycle. Even at 3.8Mhz. Thing is when you push both systems to its max and that's what many people here seem to forget. You can go up to 3.8Ghz stable with Ryzen but ask Ryzen users what more can they push above that mark ? Most can't hit 4.0Ghz. Now tell me how far can you push a x5670 or above ?
> 
> That's why I completely agree with theister . Please test a Ryzen at 4.5Ghz and compare it to a X58 Xeon at the same speed ! Oooohh ! Can't do that because Ryzen clock can't go that high ? Then test them and compare then at their max possible speed. That's the most honest and real, real life test.
> 
> I believe anything bellow or equal to a Ryzen 1600 doesn't worth it when compared to this Xeons. Probably when they go down in price a bit more but I simply can't see the need to switch to a 1600. As for changing platform goes. I don't care about arguments with so many synthetic judgments. They hurt my mind. I'll be honest, as soon as any application or game shows any CPU related bottleneck, I will switch and I'll post it over here.


Look at the 1 percent lows in that video most of the time the 1600s 1 percent lows are faster than the xeons max frames. Sure max may be close at time but the 1 percent lows are your frame drops. Frame consistency is as important if not even more than max frames. It would be interesting to see what the westmers could do at over 4ghz+ though yeah.


----------



## Owterspace

Latency is the mid 50s is still nothing to brag about, especially on x58 where it is easy to get into the low 40s high 30s. X58 also hates Mother Nature and polar bears, not really worth it to run anymore. I have an x5690 that does 4800 and I would retire it in a heartbeat for something newer. I got my 3770k nearly 2 years ago and I quickly dumped my x58 off to my kids. Still don’t miss it..


----------



## AllenG

croky said:


> I found some videos on youtube comparing both Ryzen 1600 and X58 xeons;
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugJP-Z1Xd7Y&t=151s
> 
> You will find even more if you search for it. Bottom line, Ryzen is a bit faster per cycle. Even at 3.8Mhz. Thing is when you push both systems to its max and that's what many people here seem to forget. You can go up to 3.8Ghz stable with Ryzen but ask Ryzen users what more can they push above that mark ? Most can't hit 4.0Ghz. Now tell me how far can you push a x5670 or above ?
> 
> That's why I completely agree with theister . Please test a Ryzen at 4.5Ghz and compare it to a X58 Xeon at the same speed ! Oooohh ! Can't do that because Ryzen clock can't go that high ? Then test them and compare then at their max possible speed. That's the most honest and real, real life test.
> 
> I believe anything bellow or equal to a Ryzen 1600 doesn't worth it when compared to this Xeons. Probably when they go down in price a bit more but I simply can't see the need to switch to a 1600. As for changing platform goes. I don't care about arguments with so many synthetic judgments. They hurt my mind. I'll be honest, as soon as any application or game shows any CPU related bottleneck, I will switch and I'll post it over here.


Does anybody actually read? Sounding like a damn broken record. Why would i bother trying to compare at the exact same clock, when the i7 @ 4.69 already got its self handed all the way back at 3.0 by the ryzen? Sounds pretty dang pointless. I run every day on a 1700 @ 3.8, yes its leaps and bounds faster at everything than the 990x at 4.69. 

Lol. Fails at working with statistics. Or a case of pulling "facts" out of the air and putting them together to fit ones view. Definitely not reality.

Lotta squaking here, but all im really reading is "plays PUBG @ 160fPS w/1070 @ 1080p, fastest everrrrrr!!!" yet again. Cool story, kids. Croky, your info is trash dunno where you get this stuff. lol Switched from amd to intel because of forced board swap... haha, thats intel for sure.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I am out of PCIe slots. I think that means it's time to switch to a newer platform.


----------



## Kana-Maru

xxpenguinxx said:


> I am out of PCIe slots. I think that means it's time to switch to a newer platform.


I am nearly there. Only one slot left that I was going to use for RAID, but I don't even know if it's worth sinking more money into this platform at this point. I figured that I could AT LEAST move the RAID over to a newer build whenever I decide to build something newer. Most of the newer tech\MB already has all of the RAID functions I want.


----------



## Caffinator

n i c e


----------



## croky

Why so angry ?! Had a bad day man ?



AllenG said:


> Does anybody actually read? Sounding like a damn broken record. Why would i bother trying to compare at the exact same clock, when the i7 @ 4.69 already got its self handed all the way back at 3.0 by the ryzen? Sounds pretty dang pointless. I run every day on a 1700 @ 3.8, yes its leaps and bounds faster at everything than the 990x at 4.69.


Read ?! Lol, you should try looking elsewhere besides your own hole. Man, what a douche ... If you were the only resource to attain facts about this platform, I would shut up, not break records. But the thing is, your numbers make no sense, at all, when compared to most numbers I and many others have seen around. What to you have to say about this ? 



AllenG said:


> Lol. Fails at working with statistics. Or a case of pulling "facts" out of the air and putting them together to fit ones view. Definitely not reality.


Pointing fingers ... ok. That's easy to say when you don't show how you do it. Lol !

So, the videos are ****, its numbers are wrong and you don't like facts because they don't fit your little bubble. Then you say I fail working with statistics but don't show where. Ever complained to the makers of all those videos comparing Ryzen to X58 ? Man !! They're wrong, they're bad and they're ugly for sure ! Lol !



AllenG said:


> Lotta squaking here, but all im really reading is "plays PUBG @ 160fPS w/1070 @ 1080p, fastest everrrrrr!!!" yet again. Cool story, kids. Croky, your info is trash dunno where you get this stuff. lol Switched from amd to intel because of forced board swap... haha, thats intel for sure.


Hilarious ! Man ... a gorilla eating a banana makes more sense. If you don't even understand rhetorics, then is like talking to a wall. But please, keep entertaining us with the numbers from your little bubble. I'll get the popcorn !

p.s.: I just noticed you were referring to a Ryzen 7 1700 and not what we've been talking about, which is a Ryzen 5 1600. I'm really sorry for the confusion and you're absolutely right. It doesn't make any sense to compare this 6 core X58 CPU to their 6 core counterpart, the Ryzen 1600. What makes sense is what you're doing, which is comparing a 8 core 16 threads Ryzen 1700 to a 6 core 12 threads X58 cpu. Surely, that's the most fair comparison ...


----------



## croky

One more "unfair" and "nonsensical" comparison. Where do they get this numbers ?!?!? (lololol)


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Kana-Maru said:


> I am nearly there. Only one slot left that I was going to use for RAID, but I don't even know if it's worth sinking more money into this platform at this point. I figured that I could AT LEAST move the RAID over to a newer build whenever I decide to build something newer. Most of the newer tech\MB already has all of the RAID functions I want.


Sata 3, USB 3, and PCIe 3 are reasons I should upgrade. I could ditch the 10gb NIC for now and get a controller for sata and USB, but then I'm still limited by the PCIe 2 bus. I could also get another PCI-PCIe adapter and a low profile USB 3 card, but that would kinda defeat the purpose since PCI has significantly lower bandwidth.


----------



## Caffinator

HOLY CRAP

never would have guess

CPU BOTTLENECK FROM X5650

check IT


----------



## 99belle99

What about Firestrike?


----------



## brambles

Yeah, I'd not bother with a 1xxx or even likely the 2xxx series of Ryzen, at least not for gaming. Just wait for the upcoming 3500 if you are hard up on cash which is gong to also be a 6-core part in the foreseeable future. There have been major gaming improvements in Zen 2 if that's your target compared to Zen 1 and 1+. You get a platform with a warranty and an upgrade path to a better CPU at least until next year's release


----------



## Caffinator

99belle99 said:


> What about Firestrike?


I won't put my X58 motherboard back in for a benchmark, but I'll post results with the new setup.


----------



## Caffinator




----------



## 99belle99

Here is my Firestrike score:

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/20030079


----------



## Kana-Maru

Here are my old Fury X results from Nov-Dec 2016 in Fire Strike v1.1

Fury X @ 1170Mhz using Crimson 16.1 drivers 











I really should run some of these benchmarks again someday.


----------



## Caffinator

My RX590 thermals on stock volts. I am lucky I have 86% ASIC quality and can undervolt it 25mv. Keeps it at 78C. The amd thermal limit is so low...


----------



## SYNCHRON1C

Hey guys., anyone in the UK interested in buying 3x MSI Pro-E X58 motherboards? All in brilliant condition and with the I/O plates.

I got them a few months ago from a German I.T refurbishment company (the motherboards were taken from office PC's so very little use/wear and tear) but can't really afford to finish the builds I wanted them for (I have 3 X58 systems already running anyway haha...).

I'm selling them for £80 each but could do a deal on all 3 if anyone is in need.

Cheers!


----------



## dagget3450

Not really sure why someone would be surprised at a faster newer gen cpu being faster in benchmarks aimed at showing said bottlenecks in worst case scenarios.

Also wanted to drop this here 




I think i will dig up my SR2 again and benchmarks it some more. Love that box.


----------



## Caffinator

My parallax score is way lower on X299


----------



## dagget3450

Caffinator said:


>


i dont know whats going on, but my numbers seem low this time around. I would say they are nerfing the speed of these xeons like others suspected in windows 10 - have an old cpu physics run from 2015(win7) thats on lower end model xeons and lower clocks but anywas here are the two i have atm new and old 

new run









2015









i may just throw win7 back on this to test. i didnt even oc the gpu at all


EDIT: i just went and looked up older runs, i found one in Jan 2019 on win10 where my performance is decent but still lower scored 20409 on the same cpus ram mobo and a vega 64. then when i ran it in march on a 1080ti i was down to 19480 cpu score...... so i wonder if this is right around the time the new windows revisions rolled out.

Edi


----------



## Caffinator

probably going to put Windows Server 2008 R2 on my X58 board with 6 WD RE4 drives hooked up for some nice storage


----------



## Owterspace

An SR2 with good CPUs would give second gen Ryzen a spank.


----------



## Ground15

Anyone still got a bloodrage in use or some old BIOS's saved? I've been looking for some later BIOS - G44, P11, even older ones would be nice.


----------



## Takla

dagget3450 said:


> i dont know whats going on, but my numbers seem low this time around. I would say they are nerfing the speed of these xeons like others suspected in windows 10 - have an old cpu physics run from 2015(win7) thats on lower end model xeons and lower clocks but anywas here are the two i have atm new and old


Probably intel security patches that lose you some points.


----------



## ice boy 214

So, I'm having trouble overclocking my Xeon X5650. I'm using a MSI X58 Big Bang Xpower with bios v1.7, 16GB of mixed ram clocked at 1333mhz. The issue I'm having is that I can't adjust the uncore ratio. It changes when I adjust the memory ratio but that's part of the problem. Since these xeons aren't unlocked. adjusting the blck frequency changes everything so it makes it difficult to keep the dram frequency as close to 1333mhz as possible while keeping the uncore frequency reasonable. Can anyone help? I just want to get the X5650 upto 4Ghz to it runs smoother.


----------



## MayoTheGreat

ice boy 214 said:


> So, I'm having trouble overclocking my Xeon X5650. I'm using a MSI X58 Big Bang Xpower with bios v1.7, 16GB of mixed ram clocked at 1333mhz. The issue I'm having is that I can't adjust the uncore ratio. It changes when I adjust the memory ratio but that's part of the problem. Since these xeons aren't unlocked. adjusting the blck frequency changes everything so it makes it difficult to keep the dram frequency as close to 1333mhz as possible while keeping the uncore frequency reasonable. Can anyone help? I just want to get the X5650 upto 4Ghz to it runs smoother.


There are a lot of posts in this thread on over locking your exact cpu. I personally have a x5670. First of all, what kind of cooler do you have? 2nd, the only way to do the overclock is with the blck, but you should take the time and check the max of everything individually so you can find your best overclock. 

I used to have an i7 950 with an Asus p6x58d-e, and have since "upgraded" to an x5670 with an Asus p6x58d premium. I don't know the specifics of your motherboard, but I was able to follow miahallens 3 step over locking guide for both of my setups and with the i7 I got it to 4.0 GHz stable, and with the 5670 I've got it to 4.2 GHz stable. Both with an air cooler (hyper 212 Evo) and both could run 24/7. I hope this helps. If I were you I'd take the time to follow the guide, especially since this is older tech now we're getting closer to the end of lifespan, so these chips may not be able to take a beating as much as they could 9 years ago.

Good luck

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ice boy 214

MayoTheGreat said:


> There are a lot of posts in this thread on over locking your exact cpu. I personally have a x5670. First of all, what kind of cooler do you have? 2nd, the only way to do the overclock is with the blck, but you should take the time and check the max of everything individually so you can find your best overclock.
> 
> I used to have an i7 950 with an Asus p6x58d-e, and have since "upgraded" to an x5670 with an Asus p6x58d premium. I don't know the specifics of your motherboard, but I was able to follow miahallens 3 step over locking guide for both of my setups and with the i7 I got it to 4.0 GHz stable, and with the 5670 I've got it to 4.2 GHz stable. Both with an air cooler (hyper 212 Evo) and both could run 24/7. I hope this helps. If I were you I'd take the time to follow the guide, especially since this is older tech now we're getting closer to the end of lifespan, so these chips may not be able to take a beating as much as they could 9 years ago.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


There's over 14k posts in this thread but from a quick skim, many other people seem to be able to change the uncore ratio on their boards so I want someone with the same board and chip, or similar chip, to give advice on how to proceed. I tried searching my board with the website's search function but I couldn't turn up anyone else that commented about it.

I tried to get into wherever those links lead to and I just get popups and stuck on loading screens. I don't think those links are valid anymore.

I don't know what the heatsink is but its one from thermalright with nickel plated base and heatpipes, of which there are 6. I have two 120mm corsair fans zip tied to it because it didn't have any fan clips with it when I got it.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

ice boy 214 said:


> There's over 14k posts in this thread but from a quick skim, many other people seem to be able to change the uncore ratio on their boards so I want someone with the same board and chip, or similar chip, to give advice on how to proceed. I tried searching my board with the website's search function but I couldn't turn up anyone else that commented about it.
> 
> I tried to get into wherever those links lead to and I just get popups and stuck on loading screens. I don't think those links are valid anymore.
> 
> I don't know what the heatsink is but its one from thermalright with nickel plated base and heatpipes, of which there are 6. I have two 120mm corsair fans zip tied to it because it didn't have any fan clips with it when I got it.


Looking at the manual, it should be under the Cell Menu. Scroll down and look for Uncore Ratio. You might also need to set the QPI Link Speed to a lower value depending on how high you set the BCLK.


----------



## ice boy 214

xxpenguinxx said:


> Looking at the manual, it should be under the Cell Menu. Scroll down and look for Uncore Ratio. You might also need to set the QPI Link Speed to a lower value depending on how high you set the BCLK.


QPI is set it its minimum value at 4.8GT, CPU multiplier is 20, blck is 180. I'm unable to change the uncore ratio because its forced to auto and the option is greyed out. 1800mhz translate to a uncore of 3.6Ghz so its at a 1 to 1 ratio with the cpu clock.

You can see that memory ratio is unlocked and changing it does affect uncore but 3 is the smallest value I'm able to use there.

Picture of the issue: https://i.imgur.com/GCkxD3f.jpg


----------



## 99belle99

dagget3450 said:


> i dont know whats going on, but my numbers seem low this time around. I would say they are nerfing the speed of these xeons like others suspected in windows 10 - have an old cpu physics run from 2015(win7) thats on lower end model xeons and lower clocks but anywas here are the two i have atm new and old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: i just went and looked up older runs, i found one in Jan 2019 on win10 where my performance is decent but still lower scored 20409 on the same cpus ram mobo and a vega 64. then when i ran it in march on a 1080ti i was down to 19480 cpu score...... so i wonder if this is right around the time the new windows revisions rolled out.


It is the spectre and meltdown patches disable them and run Firestrike again.


----------



## nofearek9

https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm


----------



## dagget3450

Soon as i get time i will test this stuff.... may even throw win7 in the mix and just compare across to see how bad it is.


----------



## nofearek9

win7 has those patches as well,when you will updated .


----------



## Owterspace

While MSI is popular now.. no idea why.. they used to be junk, as you are finding out. And before that they were even worse lol. I still wouldn’t buy anything MSI. Junk.


----------



## 99belle99

My new highest ever Firestrike score. Vega 56 with a X5660.

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/20196300


----------



## 99belle99

Ran another bench tonight and managed to break the 19000 threshold.

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/20213756


----------



## Caffinator

Owterspace said:


> While MSI is popular now.. no idea why.. they used to be junk, as you are finding out. And before that they were even worse lol. I still wouldn’t buy anything MSI. Junk.


I never had one of their motherboards, but I did start with a MSI GTX 260 Twin Frozr graphics card in my X58 build. The cooling was impressive, I would hit 55C while gaming, even after overvolt and overclock.


----------



## Retrorockit

Owterspace said:


> While MSI is popular now.. no idea why.. they used to be junk, as you are finding out. And before that they were even worse lol. I still wouldn’t buy anything MSI. Junk.


 I picked up an old Dell/Alienware/ MSI board and will use it to overclock an X5687 25nm 4C/8T chip because i don't think it will OC a 6C/12T very well. Maybe if I make it easier on the VRM it will work OK.


----------



## Owterspace

Caffinator said:


> I never had one of their motherboards, but I did start with a MSI GTX 260 Twin Frozr graphics card in my X58 build. The cooling was impressive, I would hit 55C while gaming, even after overvolt and overclock.



Nice temps. I figured it would be a matter of time before someone mentioned their gpu building prowess. And normally Id be like yeah I suppose they do make a decent gpu.. until you watch GN new vid on their 5700 XT Evoke.. and then you see their true colors shine through again. You can fool some of the people some of the time, but you cant fool everyone all of the time


----------



## Zetren

Can anyone tell me why my 1.5v 1600Mhz RAM requires 1.64v to not BSOD when run at 1600MHz via 200 BLCK?


----------



## 99belle99

Are you sure it's not 1.65v RAM. My 1600MHz RAM requires 1.65v's but that's the voltage it's rated for at 1600MHz.


----------



## Zetren

Here's my ram, its rated at 1.58v max, 1.5v normal.


It doesn't make much sense to me


https://www.amazon.com/Hynix-PC3-12800-1600MHz-Unbuffered-HMT351U6CFR8C-PB/dp/B00A8M768E


----------



## leo_bsb

Zetren said:


> Can anyone tell me why my 1.5v 1600Mhz RAM requires 1.64v to not BSOD when run at 1600MHz via 200 BLCK?


I had this exact same problem with older XMS 1600 with rated 1.65V voltage . I switched to newer 2000 mhz 1.5V dimms and problem is solved.


----------



## croky

Zetren said:


> Can anyone tell me why my 1.5v 1600Mhz RAM requires 1.64v to not BSOD when run at 1600MHz via 200 BLCK?


So, if you don't overclock, it does not bsod at 1600Mhz. Is this correct ?

Have you tried increasing QPI voltage ? It might help.


----------



## MayoTheGreat

Zetren said:


> Can anyone tell me why my 1.5v 1600Mhz RAM requires 1.64v to not BSOD when run at 1600MHz via 200 BLCK?


How many sticks of ram? Are they all the same? Try upping the uncore to 3200 MHz or 1 step above that. Qpi/dram/vtt may have to be bumped up to 1.3 v.

Sometimes it's ram sticks, sometimes it's the motherboard. It's also possible you have a blck hole at 200 and things just won't be stable. You could also try a 160 blck with a 10x memory multi to get 1600 as well

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zetren

I have 6 sticks of 4gb, they are all the same Hynix, uncore is set to 3200Hz (for now, until I repaste my northbridge) 200 block, 22x multi (4.4ghz).


First I will attempt to up my QPI/vtt voltage, failing that I will lower my block to 160, failing that i will restore default clocks and up the memory multi to see if 1600MHz @ 1.5v is possible. It should be, after all its what the RAM is rated at


----------



## MayoTheGreat

Zetren said:


> I have 6 sticks of 4gb, uncore is set to 3200Hz (for now, until I repaste my northbridge) 200 block, 22x multi (4.4ghz).
> 
> 
> First I will attempt to up my QPI/vtt voltage, failing that I will lower my block to 160, failing that i will restore default clocks and up the memory multi to see if 1600MHz @ 1.5v is possible. It should be, after all its what the RAM is rated at


Do you know what the bsod codes were when you got them? Some of the common ones are known for certain instability. There are lists out there, anyways, I'm not sure of your motherboard but these chips seem to like odd multis more than even. I settled on a 200 blck with a 21 multi, and it's a 24/7 stable machine ram running 1600 MHz. If I get around to it I'll post my settings. I have an Asus p6x58d premium board


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zetren

MayoTheGreat said:


> Do you know what the bsod codes were when you got them? Some of the common ones are known for certain instability. There are lists out there, anyways, I'm not sure of your motherboard but these chips seem to like odd multis more than even. I settled on a 200 blck with a 21 multi, and it's a 24/7 stable machine ram running 1600 MHz. If I get around to it I'll post my settings. I have an Asus p6x58d premium board
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



My board is the GA-EX58-UD5, Spectre-patched BIOS flashed from here, my processor is the x5670 soon to be upgraded to the w3690. Most of my BDODs are 0xD1 (ntoskrnl.exe), with the occasional 0x139 (win32kfull.sys) and 0x3B as reported by WhoCrashed.


----------



## MayoTheGreat

Zetren said:


> My board is the GA-EX58-UD5, Spectre-patched BIOS flashed from here, my processor is the x5670 soon to be upgraded to the w3690. Most of my BDODs are 0x3B (ntoskrnl.exe), with the occasional 0x139 (win32kfull.sys) as reported by WhoCrashed.


The 0xD1 code requires an adjustment of qpi/vtt. 1.35 is the safest max for these processors, could also be unstable ram requiring more voltage. The 0x139 code means either bad ram or a recently installed bad driver. The easiest check now would be to run memtest+ on your ram. Keep the blck at 200, the uncore at 3200, but lower your multi to like 13x, then run a full pass of memtest (may take a few hours) if there are faults in your ram they will show up there. If it passes you know your ram can handle 1600 mhz and it's another part of the system causing bsod

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zetren

Thanks for the help, so far upping the QPI/Vtt has resulted in no more BSODs, so fingers crossed. If another BSOD occurs I'll up the QPI one more time, and failing that run memtest again with your recommendations, however I ran memtest before and it passed, that however was at 1333Mhz.


----------



## 99belle99

About that 1.35v for QPI/vtt I run 1.235v at 200bclk and 21 multi for 4.2Ghz, 1600Mhz RAM, 3200MHz Uncore and 1.3v Vcore. And it is stable for the past few years at that. Computer running everyday. A lot of days for many hours.


----------



## Zetren

I'd say the fact I have all 6 slots filled is why I need a higher QPI/Vtt


----------



## MayoTheGreat

Zetren said:


> I'd say the fact I have all 6 slots filled is why I need a higher QPI/Vtt


Totally. If they aren't all matching that could contribute to unstable ram as well

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 99belle99

Yea I forgot to mention I only use 3 sticks.


----------



## 99belle99

Still rocking my X58 build. Playing GTA V at 4k 60Hz is pretty good going for this 10 year old build. Gone through a fair few graphics cards over the years and SSD's. HyperX Predator PCIe SSD is my current C drive with a 960GB SATA III SSD for storage and games. The Hyper X is faster than SATA but not up there with current NVMe SSD's.

I've had a graphics card not really worth mentioning as I didn't game at first and then a GTX 580, R9 290, R9 Fury X, Rx Vega 56 and my current Rx 5700 XT which I am amazed with. It's a great card beats out the 56 easily.


----------



## SmOgER

VTT was just shy of 1.4V and running 3.74Ghz uncore (DDR3 2200 CL10) for 3 consecutive years of PC running almost constantly (idling when I'm not around or doing some stuff by itself overnight and whatnot). And only now I'm starting to see some manageable degradation. What did I do do manage it? Of course up the VTT a couple of notches!


----------



## MayoTheGreat

SmOgER said:


> VTT was just shy of 1.4V and running 3.74Ghz uncore (DDR3 2200 CL10) for 3 consecutive years of PC running almost constantly (idling when I'm not around or doing some stuff by itself overnight and whatnot). And only now I'm starting to see some manageable degradation. What did I do do manage it? Of course up the VTT a couple of notches!


You actually probably want to bring down the vtt and the uncore. Vtt on xeons shouldn't run above 1.35 or they degrade which is what your seeing. If you have to drop your ram speed down to 2000 or 1800 you won't be losing much accessing speed. By lowering the clock speed of the ram you may also be able to tighten timings so you won't even notice a difference.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SmOgER

MayoTheGreat said:


> You actually probably want to bring down the vtt and the uncore. Vtt on xeons shouldn't run above 1.35 or they degrade which is what your seeing. If you have to drop your ram speed down to 2000 or 1800 you won't be losing much accessing speed. By lowering the clock speed of the ram you may also be able to tighten timings so you won't even notice a difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


On X58 platform RAM and uncore speed is hands down better than tight timings and low speed - tested numerous times. If it took the whole 3 years for some degradation to occur I simply don't sweat about it. Plus it's not like these CPUs are expensive nowadays anyway.


----------



## SmOgER

So IMHO at the present time swearing by that magical VTT number of 1.35 or uncore ("max 3.6Ghz"?) is _ridiculous_. If it degrades it degrades - but that's very unlikely to happen soon. Worst case scenario - you replace a CPU for affordable price and OC it again.


----------



## Owterspace

1.35v max vtt is ridiculous. I gave my x5690 es 1.39v for at least 5 years 24/7. I found with my x58 that it was hard on power supply’s. Anyways, I always thought the people that recommended a max vcore of 1.35v was also laughable. Thats pretty much where mine started lol and just means they need to work on their cooling. Mine needs 1.275 for 4000 and 1.58 for 4800. As for tight timings at lower mem speeds, you gotta run a high uncore, you won’t generate the bandwidth of high speed ram, but you can nail down that latency. I run mine with some old Super Talent Chrome 2000c8 @ 1600 6-6-6-20 1T 1.655v. My x5690 clocks better than my old 970 did, but my 970 could run fast ram. Wouldn’t mind getting a W series with all the dividers. And a new psu:/


----------



## Zetren

What's the consensus on HPET for this architecture, enable or disable?


----------



## croky

I would disable it. This also requires software support and, in fact, only some applications use it. System wide it's a hit or miss when it comes to improving performance. Besides, Windows 10 as moved on to TSC and TSC + LAPICs.

p.s.: just to add that invariant TSC is present since nehalem. So this xeons support it.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Disable HPET, both in the BIOS and in Windows. It often hurts performance. Some UE3 based games I get 30% lower fps with HPET enabled.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Sad to say I've moved on from my X58 setup. The i9-9900KF was recently on sale for $420 on Newegg and decided that price was low enough to justify the jump.


----------



## Caffinator

chessmyantidrug said:


> Sad to say I've moved on from my X58 setup. The i9-9900KF was recently on sale for $420 on Newegg and decided that price was low enough to justify the jump.


Post up some benchmarks! Interested to see how it compares. I couldn't go from triple channel to dual, even if it was DDR3 to DDR4. Excited for Cascade Lake-X, personally.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Benchmarks aren't going to paint my system in the best light. My CPU throttles because the Big Shuriken 3 can't adequately cool it. I am considering getting an ITX tower like the Lian Li TU150 so I can appropriately cool the i9-9900KF. It's that or shoehorn a custom loop into the FTZ01-E. I'm not in a rush because it doesn't throttle while gaming, only during stress tests.


----------



## Caffinator

If you can't run 3DMark without throttling I highly doubt you don't see throttling while gaming unless you have a HUGE GPU bottleneck


----------



## PriestOfSin

I recently purchased a PCIe NVMe drive adapter, successfully installed a 512GB NVMe drive in the system. Works very well, much faster than Sata (my board only had two Sata III ports). I'm not getting advertised speeds by any stretch, but frankly m.2 storage is so cheap now anyone on this platform should look into it. Just plopped it in the slot, and windows was able to discover it with disk management.

That might do it as far as tweaks go for this thing. Eventually my Radeon VII will wind up in here for lolz, but I think I'm done with it.


----------



## Owterspace

PriestOfSin said:


> I recently purchased a PCIe NVMe drive adapter, successfully installed a 512GB NVMe drive in the system. Works very well, much faster than Sata (my board only had two Sata III ports). I'm not getting advertised speeds by any stretch, but frankly m.2 storage is so cheap now anyone on this platform should look into it. Just plopped it in the slot, and windows was able to discover it with disk management.
> 
> That might do it as far as tweaks go for this thing. Eventually my Radeon VII will wind up in here for lolz, but I think I'm done with it.



Interesting, were you able to install windows to it? Or can you just use it once you have windows installed?


----------



## theister

Owterspace said:


> Interesting, were you able to install windows to it? Or can you just use it once you have windows installed?


For OS usage you can use every nvme - ssd with some "efihack" like duet with x58, but this will need some work to do and increases boottime.

if you do not want to use some extra stuff you have to look after Samsung 950 Pro or Plextor M6e that come with an extra rom to directly boot with legacy systems. This might need some adjustments of the sata controller settings of your board to work flawlessly.

Be careful with some cheap PCIE Gen3 NVME SSDs that only come with a x2-connection controller cause it obviously uses only 2 lanes of 2.0 PCIe instead of 4, so the performance will be even lower with X58.

i use a 950pro with a cheap chinese adapter and have to problems (i only have to disable extended ide if i want to use some sata 3 ssds too) running with my X58A-OC. With pcie frequency about 130+ i can nearly max out the seq read/write speed according to the ssd specs, but this is something i do not need in daily usage. Random reads and writes etc are lower compared to a truely nvme supported platform.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Owterspace said:


> Interesting, were you able to install windows to it? Or can you just use it once you have windows installed?


My bad, should've specified. I just have windows on a standard SSD, but am using the NVMe successfully for general storage.


----------



## Owterspace

Thank you


----------



## jeanpierre1201

Im running x5650 at 4.0ghz 1.38v and I cant seem to go higher without throttling, would a w3680 OC better? I want something like 4.5ghz.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

jeanpierre1201 said:


> Im running x5650 at 4.0ghz 1.38v and I cant seem to go higher without throttling, would a w3680 OC better? I want something like 4.5ghz.


It has more potential with the higher stock frequency, but you're still playing the silicon lottery. What's nice about the W series is the CPU multi is unlocked, and it can use higher RAM multiplier.


----------



## 99belle99

jeanpierre1201 said:


> Im running x5650 at 4.0ghz 1.38v and I cant seem to go higher without throttling, would a w3680 OC better? I want something like 4.5ghz.


That seems really high voltage for 4GHz

What throttling are you seeing?


----------



## jeanpierre1201

Okay I was running 1.35V which I thought was stable but it crashed after 2 hrs of gaming, increased it and stable so far, I'm seeing 85C full load, idk why my chip needs so much voltage though.


----------



## Owterspace

Could be just luck of the draw, or possibly other factors. I had a 965xe and a 970 and both pretty much topped out at 4.1-4.2. Both needed 1.35 for 4.1. And I think my 970 needed closer to 1.5v for 4.2. Great chip but terrible core and uncore clocks. I think it didn’t like more than 3200. This was on a UD5, I moved to a Rampage III Formula and x5690 shortly after. I wouldn’t mind a W series hexacore because I have a few sets of sweet Hypers, BBSE, and PSC but could never take advantage of with the x5690. Those Hypers are as flexible as a gymnast. Love em.


----------



## jeanpierre1201

What other factors? I got an Asus p6x58d-e.


----------



## Caffinator

X58 is sort of an art to overclock. Make sure your uncore is 2x the RAM multiplier, PLUS one. So for 8x, make it 17x. (8 * 2 + 1). Then change uncore voltage to at least 1.355v. Make ICH core 1.16v. Try CPU PLL 1.8v, 1.86v, 1.9v. 

CPU clock drive 800mV
PCIE clock drive 900mV

QPI PLL 1.16V


turn off SpeedStep and all that crap. Finally, disable hyperthreading, as I get higher benchmarks that way


----------



## jeanpierre1201

I'm doing 20x200 right now, cant go over 200 bclk, cant go to x22 either, it needs more than 1.55v to boot at that point or it will BSOD, any ideas?


----------



## 99belle99

Sounds like it was chip someone pushed to the limits before you got it rather than one that was pulled from a sever a few years ago and just left on shelve till someone bought it. That's my guess anyway as you just have to read through both the threads on these chips and see everyone can push higher than 4GHz.

Or just a really bad chip. Who knows.


----------



## jeanpierre1201

Okay I cheaped out on the chip, is $35 for a W3680 a good price? Is it a good Overlocker?


----------



## Almost Heathen

jeanpierre1201 said:


> Okay I cheaped out on the chip, is $35 for a W3680 a good price? Is it a good Overlocker?


That's a good deal. I paid roughly the same for mine around May (IIRC ebay ~40 list, I offered $35, had a $3 ebay promo, then with tax I paid ~$35). IIRC it was the cheapest USA listing on ebay for a W3680 in months at the time.

Cheapest on ebay from a North American seller right now looks like ~$50 USD.


----------



## Owterspace

Yeah, not all chips are golden. A lot of them top out at 4.2-4.4 So if you can do that comfortably, or better.. then your doin alright. Chances are that the chips with the higher multi will scale further than one shipped with a lower multi.. but not always. My x5690 E.S. will bench all day at 4800mhz, but I have to kick it in the mosfets with closer to 1.6v, and to do that, I have to wait for winter months. After 1.55v or so it becomes a bit of a bear to handle. You wont be doing that with a 212 Evo lol


----------



## jeanpierre1201

Also idk if this affects my temp but back when I first got this mobo which is a week ago, I cleaned the heatsinks and replace thermal paste on the NB and then I noticed something black on top of the left side of the cpu next to the IO shield. Now I realize that must be where the VRM are right? and that black thing must basically be a very old thermal pad right? It's stickied into the mobo not under the heat sink so I didn't bother to remove it. Hmm I should have replaced it, does anyone know what size I should be buying?


----------



## Caffinator

It could also be your motherboard. Mine started to struggle maintaining 200BCLK. I had it on 24/7 for 10 years. Overclocked. Before switching to X299, the X58 board would only do 198BCLK regardless of what I set in the BIOS


----------



## 99belle99

Well moving to a Ryzen 7 3700X, after having this X58A-UD7 for a month away from 10 years. Started off with a i7 920 then moved to a X5660. I had a graphics card not worth mentioning as it wasn't a gaming card then moved to a GTX 580 to a R9 290 and then a R9 Fury X to a Rx Vega 56 and currently a Rx 5700 XT that will move to my new Ryzen system once the parts arrive sometime next week.


----------



## SmOgER

Owterspace said:


> Yeah, not all chips are golden. A lot of them top out at 4.2-4.4 So if you can do that comfortably, or better.. then your doin alright. Chances are that the chips with the higher multi will scale further than one shipped with a lower multi.. but not always. My x5690 E.S. will bench all day at 4800mhz, but I have to kick it in the mosfets with closer to 1.6v, and to do that, I have to wait for winter months. After 1.55v or so it becomes a bit of a bear to handle. You wont be doing that with a 212 Evo lol


Personally I left mine comfortably sitting at 3.9Ghz at the present moment. 4Ghz vs 4.2Ghz vs 3.9Ghz it's all ******* mind games really, in the real world you won't notice a damn difference. 

As for ram settings and uncore (mine's at 3.7Ghz) - that's a different story. 

PS. Also regarding temps as mentioned before - some chips that require less vcore actually run hotter offsetting the difference. I can bench mine 1.312v @ 4.35Ghz no issues but it heats up like crazy. I did lucked out with QPI though which is insane in this chip.


----------



## SmOgER




----------



## Owterspace

SmOgER said:


> Personally I left mine comfortably sitting at 3.9Ghz at the present moment. 4Ghz vs 4.2Ghz vs 3.9Ghz it's all ******* mind games really, in the real world you won't notice a damn difference.
> 
> As for ram settings and uncore (mine's at 3.7Ghz) - that's a different story.
> 
> PS. Also regarding temps as mentioned before - some chips that require less vcore actually run hotter offsetting the difference. I can bench mine 1.312v @ 4.35Ghz no issues but it heats up like crazy. I did lucked out with QPI though which is insane in this chip.


Things get noticeable when you add a ghz or more to your core clock, in conjunction with bclk and uncore mixed with mem speed and latency. That's where x58 is great. If you have a good board, and excellent ram, that combination will let you fully exploit your cpu on all fronts. I gave up some memory performance for excellent core and uncore performance. I had a 970 that did not appreciate anything over 4.1ghz @ 1.35.. 4.2 took 1.5  I hear you on the heat.. Mine takes some volts to get things going, but it runs cool, and doesn't really start making decent heat until 1.4v for 4.4, but scales well up to 4.8 where it will bench all day @ 1.5875 but that's where it stops.. anything after that is hit and miss on being able to post. These days it runs @ stock+turbo 133/3200/6400 for my kids with a 970 ftw and some super talent hypers running @ 1333 6-6-6-20 1T 1.6v. its still pretty snappy, and manhandles roblox.


----------



## AeroZ

Hello.

I got a question.

I got an X5670 running at 4.1GHz with 24GB's of RAM. I'm Prime95 stable 24h+.
I haven't tinkered with my system for some time but yesterday I wanted to check my CPU load for some tasks and accidentally found that I'm running at stock 3.3GHz. So I booted into BIOS and when opening the overclocking settings portion I got the red message saying that the PC had boot failures so the settings were set back to default.

I was wondering what might cause boot failure while my overclock is stable? My PC is basically running 24/7 so I'm not sure when did it have any boot failures. Could a power cut or force shut down cause a boot failure?
If any other more specific info is needed let me know.


----------



## nofearek9

it might be nothing ,maybe once pc didnt boot normal so it just run safe mode,monitor it the next days to see if your overclock settings reset .


----------



## Caffinator

AeroZ said:


> Hello.
> 
> I got a question.
> 
> I got an X5670 running at 4.1GHz with 24GB's of RAM. I'm Prime95 stable 24h+.
> I haven't tinkered with my system for some time but yesterday I wanted to check my CPU load for some tasks and accidentally found that I'm running at stock 3.3GHz. So I booted into BIOS and when opening the overclocking settings portion I got the red message saying that the PC had boot failures so the settings were set back to default.
> 
> I was wondering what might cause boot failure while my overclock is stable? My PC is basically running 24/7 so I'm not sure when did it have any boot failures. Could a power cut or force shut down cause a boot failure?
> If any other more specific info is needed let me know.


make sure your RAM is stable, increase it to 1.66v, maybe give a little more QPI/VTT voltage(uncore).

Also if you have LLC set to maximum, on some boards it would boost the voltage at load, but the equation was screwy and would end up undervolting the CPU when not under load. Both good things to check.


----------



## Retrorockit

I personally don't run Prime 95 on all cores 24/7 as a stability test when overclocking. I use it as a stress test to check my cooling. The run fewer examples of P95 until the CPU is at 85-90% load for a stability test. It's possible some component failed the unrealistic load that overclocking and P95 24/7 put on the system. It's nice to be able to claim your OC can run P95 24/7 but there's a risk to doing that. Others may disagree (they usually do) but I don't see any real benefit to doing that. At stock speeds on a mission critical situation it might weed out a future problem, but in an OC scenario which usually implies gaming or other hobby use I think the risk outweighs the "gain".

Since I only overclock locked BIOS Dells the recommendations of others for increased Voltage and QPI might be correct and solve your problem. But I have no problem running any gaming benchmarks using a more relaxed stability test on my old systems. All this X58 Xeon stuff is almost ten years old and has probably had a hard life in workstations to begin with. You might find your system will do everything you need it to at 4.1 GHz if you test this way.


----------



## AeroZ

Retrorockit said:


> I personally don't run Prime 95 on all cores 24/7 as a stability test when overclocking. I use it as a stress test to check my cooling. The run fewer examples of P95 until the CPU is at 85-90% load for a stability test. It's possible some component failed the unrealistic load that overclocking and P95 24/7 put on the system. It's nice to be able to claim your OC can run P95 24/7 but there's a risk to doing that. Others may disagree (they usually do) but I don't see any real benefit to doing that. At stock speeds on a mission critical situation it might weed out a future problem, but in an OC scenario which usually implies gaming or other hobby use I think the risk outweighs the "gain".
> 
> 
> 
> Since I only overclock locked BIOS Dells the recommendations of others for increased Voltage and QPI might be correct and solve your problem. But I have no problem running any gaming benchmarks using a more relaxed stability test on my old systems. All this X58 Xeon stuff is almost ten years old and has probably had a hard life in workstations to begin with. You might find your system will do everything you need it to at 4.1 GHz if you test this way.




You misread my post. I said that my overclock is stable with running Prime 24h+ but I don’t run the test 24/7. My PC is just turned on 24/7. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retrorockit

AeroZ said:


> You misread my post. I said that my overclock is stable with running Prime 24h+ but I don’t run the test 24/7. My PC is just turned on 24/7.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It said "Prime95 stable 24+". That's what I'm refering to as runnning a stress test as a stability test. It's up to you as to whether that's a relevant test for your system.
Sometimes it's worth the risk ,sometimes it isn't.


----------



## AeroZ

Retrorockit said:


> It said "Prime95 stable 24+". That's what I'm refering to as runnning a stress test as a stability test. It's up to you as to whether that's a relevant test for your system.
> 
> Sometimes it's worth the risk ,sometimes it isn't.




What the risk might be if the PC doesn’t crash and the temps are ok?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retrorockit

Unnecesarily damaging the RAM or CPU or something else by putting it under more stress than it will ever see in it's intended use. Overclocking is known to shorten the useful life of parts. Extended stress testing won't improve the situation. I would try the suggestions others made, but do a more relaxed stability test and see how that works. Your computer didn't crash during P95 24+ but it seems to be crashing now. The 2 things could be related.


----------



## AeroZ

Retrorockit said:


> Unnecesarily damaging the RAM or CPU or something else by putting it under more stress than it will ever see in it's intended use. Overclocking is known to shorten the useful life of parts. Extended stress testing won't improve the situation. I would try the suggestions others made, but do a more relaxed stability test and see how that works. Your computer didn't crash during P95 24+ but it seems to be crashing now. The 2 things could be related.


The thing is that the PC doesn't crash and haven't crashed. The overclock settings in BIOS get reset if the mobo doesn't like something during POST.
Anyway, I'll keep my eye on the situation. Maybe add a notch to RAM voltage since I think I'm running them at 1.5v while mildly overclocked.
PS. Just finished another Prime test (custom, all sizes, 90-95% RAM, 10 min each) that ran for around 25 hours without an issue. Temps were under 80C.
Regarding what, why, how and with what to test I just use the same that that I used on Sandry Bridge from a tutorial from this forum that was needed to get into Sandy Super stable club.


----------



## sharaku17

Hey guys, i got a x58 board with an xeon x5675 for free at my uni last week, so im building a system around it. Now i ordered a cpu cooler which was the arctic freezer 34 esport duo, but sadly i missed that it was not for 1366 sockets, so i will have to return it and get another cpu cooler. I did read a lot of very good things about the arctic one so im a little bit bummed. Can you guys give some advice for a cpu cooler in that same price range of 20-35$ with which i can OC the Xeon x5675 to around 4.0 - 4.2Ghz without having to worry about the temps? 

Would really help me a lot, i was eying the DEEPCOOL GAMMAXX 400 as it is 10$ cheaper than the arctic i will return, i was thinking about buying a second fan with that money and add it to the heatsink to get a pull and push setup going. Would that be a good idea? Im happy to hear about any other suggestions!


----------



## 99belle99

sharaku17 said:


> Hey guys, i got a x58 board with an xeon x5675 for free at my uni last week, so im building a system around it. Now i ordered a cpu cooler which was the arctic freezer 34 esport duo, but sadly i missed that it was not for 1366 sockets, so i will have to return it and get another cpu cooler. I did read a lot of very good things about the arctic one so im a little bit bummed. Can you guys give some advice for a cpu cooler in that same price range of 20-35$ with which i can OC the Xeon x5675 to around 4.0 - 4.2Ghz without having to worry about the temps?
> 
> Would really help me a lot, i was eying the DEEPCOOL GAMMAXX 400 as it is 10$ cheaper than the arctic i will return, i was thinking about buying a second fan with that money and add it to the heatsink to get a pull and push setup going. Would that be a good idea? Im happy to hear about any other suggestions!


I used a cheap thermalright cooler for 10 years on this platform. I wired up a switch to run at 5v for everyday tasks like browsing, watching videos and then switch to 12v for more intensive tasks. I ran at 4.2GHz daily for a few years and 4.6-4.8GHz for benchmarks like timespy or Cinebench.

These chips don't get hot, well that is my experience with them. I gamed at 4.2GHz with the fan on a 5v supply always never any issue with heat and as I said it was a cheap cooler.


----------



## MicroCat

sharaku17 said:


> Hey guys, i got a x58 board with an xeon x5675 for free at my uni last week, so im building a system around it. Now i ordered a cpu cooler which was the arctic freezer 34 esport duo, but sadly i missed that it was not for 1366 sockets, so i will have to return it and get another cpu cooler. I did read a lot of very good things about the arctic one so im a little bit bummed. Can you guys give some advice for a cpu cooler in that same price range of 20-35$ with which i can OC the Xeon x5675 to around 4.0 - 4.2Ghz without having to worry about the temps?
> 
> Would really help me a lot, i was eying the DEEPCOOL GAMMAXX 400 as it is 10$ cheaper than the arctic i will return, i was thinking about buying a second fan with that money and add it to the heatsink to get a pull and push setup going. Would that be a good idea? Im happy to hear about any other suggestions!


If you're budget-limited, then the little Deepcool is decent - assuming your case airflow is good and your room temp is close to room temperature. Its fan is noisier than most, so adding an extra one will hurt noise levels more than help temps. 

However, to get a better overclock with lower temps and noise, I'd spend a little more, but still under $50 for either: 
Thermalright 120 SBM: https://www.amazon.com/Thermalright-MACHO-120-SBM-Macho/dp/B01CGMP9AK/
or 
Scythe Mugen 5: https://www.amazon.com/Mugen-Rev-CPU-Cooler-Support/dp/B06ZYB8K77/

Or do what I did for one of my X58/5675 builds, pickup a used D14 for $25. ;-)


----------



## SmOgER

AeroZ said:


> Hello.
> 
> I got a question.
> 
> I got an X5670 running at 4.1GHz with 24GB's of RAM. I'm Prime95 stable 24h+.
> I haven't tinkered with my system for some time but yesterday I wanted to check my CPU load for some tasks and accidentally found that I'm running at stock 3.3GHz. So I booted into BIOS and when opening the overclocking settings portion I got the red message saying that the PC had boot failures so the settings were set back to default.
> 
> I was wondering what might cause boot failure while my overclock is stable? My PC is basically running 24/7 so I'm not sure when did it have any boot failures. Could a power cut or force shut down cause a boot failure?
> If any other more specific info is needed let me know.


Might be nothing at all and caused by something like electricity failure.


----------



## croky

AeroZ said:


> The thing is that the PC doesn't crash and haven't crashed. The overclock settings in BIOS get reset if the mobo doesn't like something during POST.


Happens on my msi board now and then but I'll reload the OC profile, reboot and all is good again. I noticed it is more prone to this behavior if I disconnect it from the wall socket or turn off power supply (hard off ?!? don't know the expression) but it can be an issue of mine. Btw, it only happens when I near the oc limit on my system. In my case, usually if I go beyond 210 in bclk.


----------



## croky

sharaku17 said:


> Hey guys, i got a x58 board with an xeon x5675 for free at my uni last week, so im building a system around it. Now i ordered a cpu cooler which was the arctic freezer 34 esport duo, but sadly i missed that it was not for 1366 sockets, so i will have to return it and get another cpu cooler. I did read a lot of very good things about the arctic one so im a little bit bummed. Can you guys give some advice for a cpu cooler in that same price range of 20-35$ with which i can OC the Xeon x5675 to around 4.0 - 4.2Ghz without having to worry about the temps?
> 
> Would really help me a lot, i was eying the DEEPCOOL GAMMAXX 400 as it is 10$ cheaper than the arctic i will return, i was thinking about buying a second fan with that money and add it to the heatsink to get a pull and push setup going. Would that be a good idea? Im happy to hear about any other suggestions!


I have a cooler mastrer evo 212 and it suits my needs perfectly. I also did install an inferior cooler caster hyper TX3 in my daughters PC and I can OC her L5639 to 3.9 Ghz with no effort. Also, nice temps.


----------



## xenkw0n

Has anyone been able to try out bifurcation on these boards? Does this quote from the Intel X58 spec sheet mean that it would need to be something built into a BIOS so it can be configured or would bifurcation just technically work if I use something like a x16 NVMe adapter card?

3.2.2.1
Port Bifurcation
The IOH supports port bifurcation using PEWIDTH[5:0] hardware straps. The IOH supports the following configuration modes:
• The width of all links are exactly specified by the straps
• The width of all links are programmed by the BIOS using the PCIE_PRTx_BIF_CTRL register (wait on BIOS mode


----------



## nofearek9

Bifurcation ,what is this?


----------



## 99belle99

xenkw0n said:


> Has anyone been able to try out bifurcation on these boards? Does this quote from the Intel X58 spec sheet mean that it would need to be something built into a BIOS so it can be configured or would bifurcation just technically work if I use something like a x16 NVMe adapter card?
> 
> 3.2.2.1
> Port Bifurcation
> The IOH supports port bifurcation using PEWIDTH[5:0] hardware straps. The IOH supports the following configuration modes:
> • The width of all links are exactly specified by the straps
> • The width of all links are programmed by the BIOS using the PCIE_PRTx_BIF_CTRL register (wait on BIOS mode


What are you trying to do?


----------



## xenkw0n

99belle99 said:


> What are you trying to do?


I have a P6T7 WS mobo with the two NF200 chips and can use a lot of PCIe lanes. Even mentioning the NF200 chips mucks up the whole idea but in the end if I can get away with being able to use bifurcation on the chipset-provided lanes then I could theoretically install multiple ASUS Hyper x16 cards with storage SSD's installed on that and have them run as independent drives. My thought is that the basic design of the ASUS card (i.e. it doesn't have a controller, if relies on board support for it to function) would work on X58 because it would just be a way to link up 4 M.2 drives.

I'm just trying to do any research I can before I attempt to do this. I can theoretically install a 2 or 3 of these (probably would go with 2, run my GPU in x8 and an extra PCIe to sata III adapter card along with that pairing and still be able to use 2 of the Blue PCIe slots in full X16 mode and install 8 NVMe SSD's (thinking less about speed, more about mass storage, I expect to start seeing some 8TB SSD's coming out a little cheaper with QLC becoming a real option).


----------



## MayoTheGreat

sharaku17 said:


> Hey guys, i got a x58 board with an xeon x5675 for free at my uni last week, so im building a system around it. Now i ordered a cpu cooler which was the arctic freezer 34 esport duo, but sadly i missed that it was not for 1366 sockets, so i will have to return it and get another cpu cooler. I did read a lot of very good things about the arctic one so im a little bit bummed. Can you guys give some advice for a cpu cooler in that same price range of 20-35$ with which i can OC the Xeon x5675 to around 4.0 - 4.2Ghz without having to worry about the temps?
> 
> 
> 
> Would really help me a lot, i was eying the DEEPCOOL GAMMAXX 400 as it is 10$ cheaper than the arctic i will return, i was thinking about buying a second fan with that money and add it to the heatsink to get a pull and push setup going. Would that be a good idea? Im happy to hear about any other suggestions!


I've got an Asus p6x58d premium board and a x5670 chip. I run the cooler master hyper 212 Evo and I got my system stable and cool at 4.2 GHz. Multi is 21x and blck is 200. I don't recall the voltage but my temps rarely go above 60 c even on load. The go to 70s when benchmarking but when gaming or using the PC hard (downloading, multiple tabs open, multiple Excel sheets, movie on 2nd screen, transcoding Plex) it's usually in the 50s/60s. It's a perfectly good cooler to hit the 4 GHz area in the $30 range

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Retrorockit

Someone just did a nice W3690 overclock on a Dell T3500 workstation at the TPU Throttlestop Overclocking thread.
It's a separate forum because locked BIOS overclocking is very different from normal aftermarket modding. He's posted some Passmark, and Cinebench scores there.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...cking-desktop-pcs.235975/page-30#post-4134599


----------



## Vadlok

Hi everyone!
I've been playing with overclocking my X5670 on an ASUS P6X58D-E. After validating and submitting my CPU-Z benchmark score (https://valid.x86.fr/ltg4pu) I was curious how did it compare to others' overclocks.
I checked the X5670's page, when I saw the first place for the CPU has a whopping 8883 Mhz (47*[email protected]) overclock(http://valid.x86.fr/pxu1zi). I think that's just impossible, some CPU-Z bug or something. Anyone encountered a bug like that? The maximum multiplier for the X5670 is 24(25 while turbo single core).
What are your thoughts on this? Can it be reported somehow? I was lazy reading through the whole 1500 pages to find if there was talk about this in the past, I registered just to ask this question. And to share my overclock somewhere 

One more quick question: can you make the X5670 to use the 25 multiplier for all of its cores?


----------



## SamuelL421

Vadlok said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've been playing with overclocking my X5670 on an ASUS P6X58D-E. After validating and submitting my CPU-Z benchmark score (https://valid.x86.fr/ltg4pu) I was curious how did it compare to others' overclocks.
> I checked the X5670's page, when I saw the first place for the CPU has a whopping 8883 Mhz (47*[email protected]) overclock(http://valid.x86.fr/pxu1zi). I think that's just impossible, some CPU-Z bug or something. Anyone encountered a bug like that? The maximum multiplier for the X5670 is 24(25 while turbo single core).
> What are your thoughts on this? Can it be reported somehow? I was lazy reading through the whole 1500 pages to find if there was talk about this in the past, I registered just to ask this question. And to share my overclock somewhere /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> One more quick question: can you make the X5670 to use the 25 multiplier for all of its cores?


I’ve wondered this before too, I’m suspicious of some of the 56xx Xeon validations on cpu-z. Here’s a similar one with an x5650: https://valid.x86.fr/4554he

My guess is these are bogus. I think the upper limits for Westmere x58 under ln2 is somewhere between 5-6ghz.


----------



## Retrorockit

I've seen some bogus CPUZ with raised multipliers on locked CPUs, even on some of the 2QPI CPUs that are all locked. There seems to be one ASUS MB that allows this spoof.
It drove me nuts with my locked BIOS overclocking that requires unlocked CPUs until I figured out what was going on.
Here's an X5680 with a 39x160 validation. It looks like EVGA SR2 has the bug also.
http://valid.x86.fr/dfvbji
They always seem to be the fastest one, and have a very low voltage also.


----------



## Vadlok

Thanks for the replies.

Then from the top 15 chart at CPU-Z, there is only two legit frequency validations, it seems. There are a lot of 25 and 26 multipliers reported too.


----------



## Retrorockit

47x is obviously bogus. 25x, and 26x is Turbo frequency, you can see they're only running 2 cores to get that speed. It may be possible with Throttlestop to get Turbo speed on all cores on a locked CPU. I think Intels XTU tuning software can do it also. I just take the easy way out and run one of the unlocked CPUs.
Note the ASUS P6T mb on the 47x run. That's the usual suspect on these runs.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Twenty-five is the boost multiplier for the X5670. Some motherboards allowed you to set that multiplier in BIOS. I know for sure the X58 Sabertooth is one of them and I could run it on all six cores. There is no 26x on the X5670. There's also no 24x.


----------



## Vadlok

chessmyantidrug said:


> Twenty-five is the boost multiplier for the X5670. Some motherboards allowed you to set that multiplier in BIOS. I know for sure the X58 Sabertooth is one of them and I could run it on all six cores. There is no 26x on the X5670. There's also no 24x.


There is 24, that is the max multiplier. Boost is 25. I'm curious for the 26 multiplier, because that seems pretty much boost+1 with an asus motherboard(sabertooth/p6t). Even the x25 multiplier is achieved in 6 core configuration which is wierd.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Vadlok said:


> There is 24, that is the max multiplier. Boost is 25. I'm curious for the 26 multiplier, because that seems pretty much boost+1 with an asus motherboard(sabertooth/p6t). Even the x25 multiplier is achieved in 6 core configuration which is wierd.


There's no 24x multiplier on the X5670. The multipliers skip from 23x to 25x.


----------



## croky

chessmyantidrug said:


> There's also no 24x.





chessmyantidrug said:


> There's no 24x multiplier on the X5670. The multipliers skip from 23x to 25x.


This information is completely wrong, of course. You just need a quick google search to know that. On the X5670, try disabling C-State ...


----------



## AeroZ

croky said:


> This information is completely wrong, of course. You just need a quick google search to know that. On the X5670, try disabling C-State ...




Nice overclock. Could you post some more screenshots of your settings and cpu-z tabs? I’m currently running 4.1 and wasn’t able to get 4.2 stable enough (using Prime95). Your temps also look interesting with that voltage. Which cooler do you use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## croky

AeroZ said:


> Nice overclock. Could you post some more screenshots of your settings and cpu-z tabs? I’m currently running 4.1 and wasn’t able to get 4.2 stable enough (using Prime95). Your temps also look interesting with that voltage. Which cooler do you use?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's not mine but it surely is a nice oc. The screenshot belongs to user intelchief. I took this image from this post: https://www.overclock.net/forum/8-i...cussion-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside-221.html

You might want to read and follow from that post.


----------



## Vadlok

chessmyantidrug said:


> There's no 24x multiplier on the X5670. The multipliers skip from 23x to 25x.


That must be the X5675.
The X5670 skips from x22 to x24.


----------



## 99belle99

AeroZ said:


> Nice overclock. Could you post some more screenshots of your settings and cpu-z tabs? I’m currently running 4.1 and wasn’t able to get 4.2 stable enough (using Prime95). Your temps also look interesting with that voltage. Which cooler do you use?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Must be something wrong there. I was using a X5660 system up until recently when I upgraded to a 3700X. My X5660 was clocked at 4.2GHz for a few years used everyday and could easily do 4.6 and even 4.8GHz. Never bothered to push it any higher.


----------



## AeroZ

99belle99 said:


> Must be something wrong there. I was using a X5660 system up until recently when I upgraded to a 3700X. My X5660 was clocked at 4.2GHz for a few years used everyday and could easily do 4.6 and even 4.8GHz. Never bothered to push it any higher.




My vcore during long stress testing at 4.1 is ~1.29v. For 4.2 I had to bump it to near 1.35v and a worker would still randomly stop during prime.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Retrorockit

Here's one. 61x133 for 8083MHz
https://valid.x86.fr/rmqzju
The motherboard number translates to a Dell Precision T3500. So locked BIOS AND locked CPU. The benchmark score of 7316 seems pretty normal.
Unfortunately there are a lot of these out there.

I wonder if some of the unexplained turbo frequencies could be an out of date BIOS not identifyimg an X5675 correctly, but running it as an X5670?


----------



## croky

Vadlok said:


> That must be the X5675.
> The X5670 skips from x22 to x24.


http://valid.x86.fr/rdqmhn

https://valid.x86.fr/3n23x5

C-States once again... and btw, the horse is dead already.


----------



## Kana-Maru

99belle99 said:


> Must be something wrong there. I was using a X5660 system up until recently when I upgraded to a 3700X. My X5660 was clocked at 4.2GHz for a few years used everyday and could easily do 4.6 and even 4.8GHz. Never bothered to push it any higher.


How is that 3700X treating you over the X5660? I recently built a Threadripper server for a client and it was beastly.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Vadlok said:


> That must be the X5675.
> The X5670 skips from x22 to x24.


This might be what I was thinking. I now distinctly remember wishing I could do 200x23 instead of skipping from 22x to 24x. I ended up running 200x21 for 24/7. It's been a while since I tinkered with my X5670 overclock (three or four years) so I was trying my best to go off memory.


----------



## 99belle99

Kana-Maru said:


> How is that 3700X treating you over the X5660? I recently built a Threadripper server for a client and it was beastly.


It's going good. I am very happy with an all AMD system.

Got this score with Timespy: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/8874373

This is my best score with Xeon: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/8535433 but that was with the patches for the security disabled. That's why the scores are higher than you can get without patches. My AMD system above would have all the latest patches done. I'm not sure if performance is affected with patches on my new system but the Xeon was hampered with them.


----------



## MayoTheGreat

Those high results are because of dial x5670s. Some server motherboards allow dual Xeon processors. Those are the ones that can achieve those high results. Ignore them.

I have an x5670 with a p6x58d premium and have mine 24/7 stable at 4.2 GHz. 200x21. Odd multipliers seem to respond better than evens. Also by using a 200 blck you can get your ram to exactly 1600 mhz which is where mine is rated to run.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroZ

MayoTheGreat said:


> Those high results are because of dial x5670s. Some server motherboards allow dual Xeon processors. Those are the ones that can achieve those high results. Ignore them.
> 
> I have an x5670 with a p6x58d premium and have mine 24/7 stable at 4.2 GHz. 200x21. Odd multipliers seem to respond better than evens. Also by using a 200 blck you can get your ram to exactly 1600 mhz which is where mine is rated to run.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk




What’s your vcore at 4.2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MayoTheGreat

AeroZ said:


> What’s your vcore at 4.2?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm at work. I'll have to let you know later but it's around 1.3

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 99belle99

Mine was 1.300V at 4.2GHz.


----------



## unclewebb

CPU World is usually accurate. 
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Xeon/Intel-Xeon X5670 - AT80614005130AA (BX80614X5670).html

X5670
Non Turbo - 22 multiplier
1 or 2 cores active - 25 multiplier
3 or more cores active - 24 multiplier

To obtain the highest turbo multiplier on an Intel CPU with a locked multiplier, you need to have C states enabled in the bios. When inactive cores enter C3 or C6, the active core or cores will switch to the highest multiplier. Some monitoring programs put too big a load on the CPU so they have a hard time reporting the highest multiplier.

Here is an example using my 4700MQ. The maximum possible multiplier is 36. ThrottleStop reports a maximum average multiplier of 35.98. There will always be some Windows background tasks waking up additional cores while benching. This reduces the maximum multiplier but 35.98 is pretty damn close to ideal.


----------



## AeroZ

99belle99 said:


> Mine was 1.300V at 4.2GHz.




I must be doing something wrong then. Could tõu check my settings? Maybe you have an idea how can I either lower my current vcore or move to 4.2 without having to add (much) vcore.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MayoTheGreat

AeroZ said:


> I must be doing something wrong then. Could tõu check my settings? Maybe you have an idea how can I either lower my current vcore or move to 4.2 without having to add (much) vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To get your system to match mine in settings you need to change multi to 21, blck to 200 qpi/vtt to 1.3, vcore to 1.3, mem multi to 8, uncore multi at 18, dram voltage to 1.55. I'm pretty sure with your current setup your weak spots are your ram frequency to dram voltage and your qpi/vtt voltage is too low. However with the way you have your other multis setup your ram is being pushed higher than 1600 mhz but you aren't giving it any more voltage

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AeroZ

MayoTheGreat said:


> To get your system to match mine in settings you need to change multi to 21, blck to 200 qpi/vtt to 1.3, vcore to 1.3, mem multi to 8, uncore multi at 18, dram voltage to 1.55. I'm pretty sure with your current setup your weak spots are your ram frequency to dram voltage and your qpi/vtt voltage is too low. However with the way you have your other multis setup your ram is being pushed higher than 1600 mhz but you aren't giving it any more voltage
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



The 1.3v vcore is in BIOS or that’s what you see while stress testing?
PS. Why not go with higher multi and lower bclk?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manolith

has anyone tried running modern 1.2v ddr3 ram on an x58?


----------



## 99belle99

Mine was 200 bclk with 21 multi for 4.2GHz with 1.3volts. by 8 multi for memory to run at 1600MHz, Uncore 16 multi for 3200MHz. QPI speed was 7200. QPI/vtt 1.235volts. My RAM voltage was 1.64v due to being old RAM to run at 1600MHz with timings 7-8-7-20 1T tRFC=50. Power saves were all enabled with turbo turned off inside where you enable turbo. and everything else auto in other parts of bios.

Ran like that for a few years 100% stable.


----------



## SmOgER

99belle99 said:


> Mine was 200 bclk with 21 multi for 4.2GHz with 1.3volts. by 8 multi for memory to run at 1600MHz, Uncore 16 multi for 3200MHz. QPI speed was 7200. QPI/vtt 1.235volts. My RAM voltage was 1.64v due to being old RAM to run at 1600MHz with timings 7-8-7-20 1T tRFC=50. Power saves were all enabled with turbo turned off inside where you enable turbo. and everything else auto in other parts of bios.
> 
> Ran like that for a few years 100% stable.


You would benefit from higher uncore for more bandwidth. Running it at 3.7Ghz for years with no issues. 
As for CPU, beyond 4Ghz it usually requires exponentially more voltage and you won't really notice a difference between 4 and say 4.4Ghz as it's only 10%.


----------



## AeroZ

SmOgER said:


> You would benefit from higher uncore for more bandwidth. Running it at 3.7Ghz for years with no issues.




As I’ve read uncore should be 1.5x RAM freq. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmOgER

AeroZ said:


> As I’ve read uncore should be 1.5x RAM freq.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never heard of it and never had any issues running it at 3.7Ghz which does provide higher memory bench scores.


----------



## AeroZ

SmOgER said:


> Never heard of it and never had any issues running it at 3.7Ghz which does provide higher memory bench scores.




Nobody’s saying that you have issues.
You can read about 2x+1 RAM for uncore from Gigabyte’s own material: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/10827/gigabyte_shows_how_to_overclock_i7_920_cpu_to_4ghz/index.html

And there are other guides as well recommending that. For example this in-depth guide in French (Google Translate works fine translating it).
https://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Overc...U/overclock-socket-choisir-sujet_286813_1.htm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmOgER

Well then it might as well mean that it's a _minimum_ uncore to run at.


----------



## MayoTheGreat

SmOgER said:


> Well then it might as well mean that it's a _minimum_ uncore to run at.


From all the research I've done, uncore needs to be AT LEAST 2x ram frequency, which means if your ram is running at 1600, your uncore needs to be AT LEAST 3200 MHz. There isn't really a limit to how high other than stability. You typically need to raise qpi/vtt voltage to get higher uncore which could raise temps, but other than stability push uncore as high as you can for bandwidth, as a previous user has stated.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 99belle99

SmOgER said:


> Never heard of it and never had any issues running it at 3.7Ghz which does provide higher memory bench scores.


It should actually be double the RAM speed. That is going back from the i7 days. Xeons can run 1.5-2 times.

I've a Ryzen 3rd gen now but could run 4.8GHz with my Xeon at times never bothered to run like that full time due to extras voltage etc... so just ran 4.2GHz daily from many hours each day. Never an issue with it.


----------



## SmOgER

99belle99 said:


> It should actually be double the RAM speed. That is going back from the i7 days. Xeons can run 1.5-2 times.
> 
> I've a Ryzen 3rd gen now but could run 4.8GHz with my Xeon at times never bothered to run like that full time due to extras voltage etc... so just ran 4.2GHz daily from many hours each day. Never an issue with it.


 Post your AIDA64 mem bench results.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

It isn't Xeon specific. It's specific to Westmere. Nehalem required a minimum 2x ratio for uncore and Westmere reduced that requirement to 1.5x. Higher uncore almost always leads to better performance. You would only need to run a ratio lower than 2x if your RAM is running over 2000 MHz because you're not going to be able to get uncore over 4000 MHz.


----------



## 99belle99

SmOgER said:


> Post your AIDA64 mem bench results.


I'm not doubting you have better memory benchmark scores than me with your extreme memory frequency of 2200MHz and a Uncore that was higher than mine but I don't have any scores as that system is gone into retirement and can't find any old benchmarks I took.


----------



## Kana-Maru

99belle99 said:


> It's going good. I am very happy with an all AMD system.
> Got this score with Timespy: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/8874373
> 
> This is my best score with Xeon: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/8535433 but that was with the patches for the security disabled. That's why the scores are higher than you can get without patches. My AMD system above would have all the latest patches done. I'm not sure if performance is affected with patches on my new system but the Xeon was hampered with them.


Yeah the security updates have been messing with my Xeon as well since those updates came out a long time ago. The only thing I’ve mostly noticed is some programs seem to stutter or slightly “freeze” when opening. There are some other weird performance issues when selecting different windows (slow-downs – mouse stutter). A few updates solved the problems, but a recent update revived the problems. It’s not the end of the world, but a little frustrating. Still can’t wait to upgrade to my AMD Ryzen build. In the meantime the X58 will do.


----------



## Ferro 93

Hello guys
I have a x5670 OC 4.5ghz 1.40 Vcore - QPI / Dram 1.33 - CPU PPL 1.86 it is better to switch to a w3690 / x5690 for the unlocked multiplier?is it worth it? what frequency do these cpus usually reach?


----------



## Retrorockit

Ferro 93 said:


> Hello guys
> I have a x5670 OC 4.5ghz 1.40 Vcore - QPI / Dram 1.33 - CPU PPL 1.86 it is better to switch to a w3690 / x5690 for the unlocked multiplier?is it worth it? What frequency do these cpus usually reach?


 Only the W3680/W3690 are unlocked 6 core X58 Xeons. None of the X5600 2 QPI series are unlocked. The unlockded i7's only supported 1066 RAM, the Xeons run 1333.
If you can get 4.5GHz on BCLK there's probably not much in it for you. If your MB limited your BCLK settings then it would help.
HWBOT shows 4.7GHz on water for the W3680 but about 4.5 on air.
https://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/xeon_w3680/


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I set CPU PLL as low as it will go before the PC stops booting, then bump it up 0.1v. I run 1.45v CPU PLL for 4.4Ghz - 4.6Ghz. Can't say if lowering it is the right thing to do but I don't see how less voltage would be a bad thing if it's stable.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

You can overclock RAM to whatever speed you find stable. Just because a processor has an unlocked multiplier doesn't mean you can't still overclock via base clock.


----------



## AeroZ

PS. What happens if during testing RAM usage gets to 100%?


----------



## theister

i7 980, 980x,990x and their counterparts W3670, 3680 and 3690 have "open" ram dividers too, you can go up to 1:18, westmere xeons are stuck to 1:10, the X5679 even to 1:8


----------



## AeroZ

Got another question regarding vcore. Since vdroop is a thing what is the actual vcore that we suppose look at? For example I use offset/dynamic vcore. It's set to 1.325v (1.225+0.100v) in BIOS but in Windows I never see that. It's usually 1.296v under load and 1.280v under very high load (during some specific tests in Prime95). It's probably around 1.304v or so during light loads as well but I don't remember seeing that vcore in CPU-Z.
So my question is what is the actual vcore in that case? The vcore that I set in BIOS or 1.280v that CPU-Z shows under load?


----------



## Retrorockit

theister said:


> i7 980, 980x,990x and their counterparts W3670, 3680 and 3690 have "open" ram dividers too, you can go up to 1:18, westmere xeons are stuck to 1:10, the X5679 even to 1:8


 Thanks for that info. It opens the door to higher RAM timings on locked BIOS computers that are overclocked using the unlocked CPUs. Unfortunately Throttlestop was designed for undervolting laptops, and overclocking unlocked CPUs is just a byproduct of that. So far there is no app. to access those settings in Windows. IDK if anyone will be willing to write code for unlocked X58 Xeons this late in the game. I might look into the datasheet on those CPUs and see if there's a pinmod that's posssible.


----------



## SmOgER

AeroZ said:


> Got another question regarding vcore. Since vdroop is a thing what is the actual vcore that we suppose look at? For example I use offset/dynamic vcore. It's set to 1.325v (1.225+0.100v) in BIOS but in Windows I never see that. It's usually 1.296v under load and 1.280v under very high load (during some specific tests in Prime95). It's probably around 1.304v or so during light loads as well but I don't remember seeing that vcore in CPU-Z.
> So my question is what is the actual vcore in that case? The vcore that I set in BIOS or 1.280v that CPU-Z shows under load?


In such case the lowest value is the most important one in this case it's 1.28V. However with heavy overclocking (1.4v+) the highest value is also important as it's degrading the chip.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

AeroZ said:


> Got another question regarding vcore. Since vdroop is a thing what is the actual vcore that we suppose look at? For example I use offset/dynamic vcore. It's set to 1.325v (1.225+0.100v) in BIOS but in Windows I never see that. It's usually 1.296v under load and 1.280v under very high load (during some specific tests in Prime95). It's probably around 1.304v or so during light loads as well but I don't remember seeing that vcore in CPU-Z.
> So my question is what is the actual vcore in that case? The vcore that I set in BIOS or 1.280v that CPU-Z shows under load?


CPU-z is usually closer to actual value. The only way to get an actual reading is to check with a multimeter on the back of the motherboard. The voltage will vary under different conditions. There's also vdroop, which means the voltage drops under load. This can be adjusted by using load line calibration in the BIOS. Sometimes it's called vdroop control. My board had really bad vdroop when pushing above 4.6Ghz. I had to manually adjust it with a resistor soldered to the back of the motherboard.


----------



## Gruncle

With Black Friday approaching I'm considering an upgrade away from my X58 Xeon 5660. I'm getting awful performance (<40fps) in newer games like Assassin's Creed Origins (1440p) @ 4.2GHz, 16GB RAM and an Nvidia GTX 1070.

I run MSI Afterburner and although my CPU goes high during game play, I'd say it averages about 75% with spikes up to 94%. GPU maxes out at 77% usage.

*Is my CPU really the culprit here?* Are the architectures that different nowadays? I would think 6 cores at 4.2GHz would compare quite favourably to current Intel offerings--but maybe this is the old "MHz are not comparable" scenario? This platform has had such long legs I haven't had to pay attention to CPU architecture in a really long time!

I'd hate to put my X58 off to the side if it's really not the problem...


----------



## TLCH723

Gruncle said:


> With Black Friday approaching I'm considering an upgrade away from my X58 Xeon 5660. I'm getting awful performance (<40fps) in newer games like Assassin's Creed Origins (1440p) @ 4.2GHz, 16GB RAM and an Nvidia GTX 1070.
> 
> I run MSI Afterburner and although my CPU goes high during game play, I'd say it averages about 75% with spikes up to 94%. GPU maxes out at 77% usage.
> 
> *Is my CPU really the culprit here?* Are the architectures that different nowadays? I would think 6 cores at 4.2GHz would compare quite favourably to current Intel offerings--but maybe this is the old "MHz are not comparable" scenario? This platform has had such long legs I haven't had to pay attention to CPU architecture in a really long time!
> 
> I'd hate to put my X58 off to the side if it's really not the problem...


Run the CPU at stock to see if you get worse performance. Then do the same to the GPU and see.

But I believe that game love multicores and CPU heavy so CPU is probably the bottleneck.


----------



## 99belle99

Gruncle said:


> With Black Friday approaching I'm considering an upgrade away from my X58 Xeon 5660. I'm getting awful performance (<40fps) in newer games like Assassin's Creed Origins (1440p) @ 4.2GHz, 16GB RAM and an Nvidia GTX 1070.
> 
> I run MSI Afterburner and although my CPU goes high during game play, I'd say it averages about 75% with spikes up to 94%. GPU maxes out at 77% usage.
> 
> *Is my CPU really the culprit here?* Are the architectures that different nowadays? I would think 6 cores at 4.2GHz would compare quite favourably to current Intel offerings--but maybe this is the old "MHz are not comparable" scenario? This platform has had such long legs I haven't had to pay attention to CPU architecture in a really long time!
> 
> I'd hate to put my X58 off to the side if it's really not the problem...


I can't remember which recent ac game it was but one of them or even all the recent ones have started using the instruction set AVX which the x58 Xeons lack. Yes you are right about a 6 core 12 thread still viable but lacking AVX and AVX2 is a big thing and games and benchmarks suffer if they use that instruction set.


----------



## upgrayedd12

Hoping to get some tips on overclocking my X5690 from joining the club


----------



## Gruncle

TLCH723 said:


> Run the CPU at stock to see if you get worse performance. Then do the same to the GPU and see.
> 
> But I believe that game love multicores and CPU heavy so CPU is probably the bottleneck.


I've got some renders running so it will be a while until I can reboot, but I'll give this a try. Thanks. 



99belle99 said:


> I can't remember which recent ac game it was but one of them or even all the recent ones have started using the instruction set AVX which the x58 Xeons lack. Yes you are right about a 6 core 12 thread still viable but lacking AVX and AVX2 is a big thing and games and benchmarks suffer if they use that instruction set.


Seems they've only admitted to this for the more recent one - Odyssey. Wouldn't surprise me though, as both AVID and Adobe have rolled out releases that required SSE4.1 without so much as a whisper, letting the community discover it on their own.

I guess she's given me a lot of good years...


----------



## 99belle99

Gruncle said:


> I've got some renders running so it will be a while until I can reboot, but I'll give this a try. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they've only admitted to this for the more recent one - Odyssey. Wouldn't surprise me though, as both AVID and Adobe have rolled out releases that required SSE4.1 without so much as a whisper, letting the community discover it on their own.
> 
> I guess she's given me a lot of good years...


I was thinking about this and Intel could release a CPU for this platform with AVX support but they would never do that.


----------



## AeroZ

Seems that at least my Xeon is not the bottleneck here. Any ideas what might be the right graphics card to pair with my Xeon to get the most performance out of both CPU and GPU? Would the GTX 1660 Ti would be that one? I think the CPU would bottleneck a 1080 but not sure ofcourse.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Get the fastest graphics card that meets your budget. Something is always going to be a bottleneck. Also, running your GPU at max significantly increases input lag, so being CPU bound isn't the worst thing.

https://youtu.be/7CKnJ5ujL_Q?t=559


----------



## radier

X5675 landed on one of my old PC at work. Works like a charm on Gigabyte X58A-UD3R. First OC to 23x180 BCLK = 4140 MHz.

Do you know why BCLK is fluctuating to 178.8 MHz? Spread Spectrum is disabled.


----------



## cplhunter

I'm having some puzzling results when adding a PCIe card to my Asus P6X58D Premium, latest BIOS. X5675. Was running great with 6x4gb (24gb) installed. 25x172 (4.3ghz). Single HD 5450 installed in x16 #3.

I then introduced an Intel i350-T4 NIC (same results below in x16 #1 or #2). BIOS has been reset to factory defaults.

When booting, the system will power cycle two times before settling and POSTing. No beeps occur until successful POST. After POST, RAM in slots B1/B2 is not recognized (only 16gb shows up). I have swapped RAM around and verified that this is not tied to specific sticks of RAM. It is definitely tied to B1/B2 only. I can yank B1/B2 and the same amount of RAM (16gb) is recognized.

The NIC is functional within ESXi. I have experienced missing RAM on this board in the past (as is common with the platform), but this is specifically occurring only when this NIC is in the system. It's also very strange the system is rebooting twice before POST as well.

I believe this NIC is PCIe v2.1. The mobo slots are v2.0. I have read that these should be compatible. Perhaps not fully?

I'm out of ideas, anyone have any for me?

(EDIT) Solution here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/8-i...official-x58-xeon-club-1496.html#post28205044


----------



## Retrorockit

Do you have the latest BIOS version?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Maybe a SMBus issue? Sounds like the same issue the Dell PERC cards have. You'll need to cover the front pins 5 & 6 on the NIC with tape to disable it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express#Pinout
https://www.overclock.net/forum/320...59025-perc-5-i-raid-card-tips-benchmarks.html


----------



## cplhunter

Retrorockit said:


> Do you have the latest BIOS version?


Yes. Version 1501 is installed.


xxpenguinxx said:


> Maybe a SMBus issue? Sounds like the same issue the Dell PERC cards have. You'll need to cover the front pins 5 & 6 on the NIC with tape to disable it.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express#Pinout
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/320...59025-perc-5-i-raid-card-tips-benchmarks.html


I will absolutely give this a try. Have some Kapton tape out for delivery today, matter of fact. Thank you!

Edit: Thank you, thank you, thank you xxpenguinxx! Covering pins 5 & 6 not only fixed the rebooting issue before post, but now all of my RAM is also recognized! :specool:


----------



## SmOgER

radier said:


> X5675 landed on one of my old PC at work. Works like a charm on Gigabyte X58A-UD3R. First OC to 23x180 BCLK = 4140 MHz.
> 
> Do you know why BCLK is fluctuating to 178.8 MHz? Spread Spectrum is disabled.


That's normal. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## ninjagordy

*MSI X58 Pro (MS7522 Ver 3.1) Xeon bios help*

Hi Guys, 

Just picked up one of these off a friend for free but having bios issues, the listed bios on the MSI Site goes up to 8F but the board will only accept and flash up to 7.3 !! im not sure whats going on but theres an X58 Pro-E with the same number (7522 rev 3.1) so not sure whats going on or if these bioses are compatible. anyway, hoping someone can shed some light and if not , can the 7.3 bos be modded with the microcodes to run a W3680? ? 

thanks in advance!!

Ninjagordy!


----------



## Retrorockit

Here's one running a W3680 at userbenchmark.com @ 4.4GHZ.
https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/14102675
They don't show a BIOS Version but they give a BIOS date. Maybe you can figure out the version from that. It seems strange that they would use an alphanumeric 8F for one BIOS, and decimal 7.3 for the other. I would double check that. The latest BIOS may contain a Spectre/Meltdown patch that will slow down your system. For gaming I wouldn't bother. For serious data I would. I don't think either of those exploits has been seen in the wild. Not sure though. I wouldn't patch to a very recent BIOS if i didn't need to. There haven't been any new CPUs added for a very long time.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

ninjagordy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just picked up one of these off a friend for free but having bios issues, the listed bios on the MSI Site goes up to 8F but the board will only accept and flash up to 7.3 !! im not sure whats going on but theres an X58 Pro-E with the same number (7522 rev 3.1) so not sure whats going on or if these bioses are compatible. anyway, hoping someone can shed some light and if not , can the 7.3 bos be modded with the microcodes to run a W3680? ?
> 
> thanks in advance!!
> 
> Ninjagordy!


Both boards use the same BIOS. If you look at the download links they're the same file.


----------



## sgor

HelpDatBIOS said:


> @sgor QPI/Vtt voltage will need raised from stock/auto for 24GB. Load optimized, then set QPI/Vtt to 1.2-1.3 and try again until you don't get the OC failed message upon entering BIOS.
> Did you update the BIOS microcode for that Xeon? If not, you need to do that, especially so you're not using the uncore bugged versions (uncore locked at 20x max no matter what you set, should be 2x memory multi, or less 1.5x-2 for some CPU's).
> This can be checked by CPU-z, memory tab, look at NB freq, then set less in BIOS, if it remains same then you have bugged microcode (Rev 13, 0F or previous)


No, I did not update the microcode and it indeed seems to keep the uncore running at 20x (2666MHz NB Freq). I asume it requires editing the BIOS to replace the microcode, I did dabble in BIOS editing back in the... ahem... Vista days, but it's been a decade and I lost track of all info in that regard, tools to be used, procedures, etc. Is there any repository of tested BIOSes for X58 with update microcode for 32nm parts? Thanks for the answer!


----------



## Almost Heathen

sgor said:


> No, I did not update the microcode and it indeed seems to keep the uncore running at 20x (2666MHz NB Freq). I asume it requires editing the BIOS to replace the microcode, I did dabble in BIOS editing back in the... ahem... Vista days, but it's been a decade and I lost track of all info in that regard, tools to be used, procedures, etc. Is there any repository of tested BIOSes for X58 with update microcode for 32nm parts? Thanks for the answer!


I'm not aware of a repository of X58 BIOS mods.

I see someone updated a bunch of X58 BIOS to protect against Spectre/Meltdown, but I'm not sure if that means it's updated to support 32nm CPUs or just a security update. EDIT: I re-read it and noticed it says: "In addition, the ROMs feature TRIM support for SSDs in RAID0 and extended CPU compatibility table for all motherboards." So if you flash that BIOS, perhaps you'll be all set. 

This is interesting, looks like it's possible to load new microcode into the BIOS at boot time via a permanently plugged in flash drive.

Other than that, someone can probably make a modded BIOS for you. I've seen the OCN user HelpDatBIOS produce some modded BIOS before.


----------



## mr squishy

Hey guys,
I've been running one of the 6 core xeons (at stock) on my Rampage 3 extreme for a few months now, its been mostly fine and dandy, but occasionally the system will sleep and then not wake back up. Anyone have the same experience?

Also, probably mostly a motherboard thing, on boot the R3E will not find any drives, then it will find the drives, then it will load into windows. I've never really seen anything like it. 

Anyone have any tips?


----------



## croky

ninjagordy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just picked up one of these off a friend for free but having bios issues, the listed bios on the MSI Site goes up to 8F but the board will only accept and flash up to 7.3 !! im not sure whats going on but theres an X58 Pro-E with the same number (7522 rev 3.1) so not sure whats going on or if these bioses are compatible. anyway, hoping someone can shed some light and if not , can the 7.3 bos be modded with the microcodes to run a W3680? ?
> 
> thanks in advance!!
> 
> Ninjagordy!


Got a couple of those flashed to latest. How are you trying to flash the bios. Using the bios update feature or a flash binary and respective bios file on a bootable media ? 

I just checked and HWinfo reports bios version 8.16B3, which is probably some modified 8F. I can't recall. I do remember trying to flash the bios using the bios feature and not being successful. Then ended up flashing it with the bootable pen.


----------



## Slayer3032

sgor said:


> No, I did not update the microcode and it indeed seems to keep the uncore running at 20x (2666MHz NB Freq). I asume it requires editing the BIOS to replace the microcode, I did dabble in BIOS editing back in the... ahem... Vista days, but it's been a decade and I lost track of all info in that regard, tools to be used, procedures, etc. Is there any repository of tested BIOSes for X58 with update microcode for 32nm parts? Thanks for the answer!


The newest bios for your board has the 0F microcode for 206C2, that's the common microcode revision that has that bug. I'm not sure if that's the microcode the quad cores use but that's the one that the hexcores do.

I patched in all of the latest pre-spectre microcodes into my bios, if you've done it in the past you can probably piece together enough to get you in the right direction out of what I can drag up from a couple years ago when I did it. There was a decent bit of posts about spectre and microcodes around that time, if you dig through the thread a little and search around on win-raid you should find plenty more as well.

First, you need to update your backup bios. Same with anyone else on a Gigabyte board really. If your bios corrupts or fails a check, it's going to wipe your updated bios and overwrite it with the oldest possible bios which absolutely doesn't support Westmere. I think this post details what you need to do.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/8-i...official-x58-xeon-club-1302.html#post26480181

Ignore any of the "Beta" bios'es. You don't want to touch @BIOS(i hope this doesn't tag that poor guy) and I couldn't even convince them to work with CBROM anyways.



Slayer3032 said:


> I ended up tracking down the 1D microcode from 2015, although after doing all this I've found that there's a good bit of information on this hidden deep in the X58 Xeon threads on here. I also tracked down the most up to date microcodes according to MCE for the rest of the 1366 CPUIDs I could find by searching through like at least 30-40 bios. From what I can tell 1D is only a security update but they may have been fixing things up to 2013 with 1A. Very few bios had newer than 2008 microcode revisions for the lower end i7's which is disappointing since those were the most common 1366 cpus.
> 
> I used MCE and CBROM195 on the F6 bios for my GA-X58A-UD5, the first time I copied it with CBROM it corrupted. Intelmicrocodelist reported it perfectly fine but MCE's list function reported it as having an error. I would probably run your patched bios through MCE, CBROM \D and IntelMicrocodeList to make sure everything looks okay first. This thread is also invaluable https://www.win-raid.com/t2811f16-G...ODE-BIN-on-a-non-UEFI-Award-Phoenix-BIOS.html
> 
> 
> 
> 1366CPUMicrocode 147k .zip file


You might have to try a few versions of CBROM before you find one that works for your board too. If you want the latest microcodes, I think MC Extractor can get those for you somehow although I think I ripped mine from newer boards, ect. Making your own NCPUCODE.bin isn't too difficult, maybe some of the tools have improved recently.

After your backup bios is updated and you get that all sorted, all you have to do is flash them and if it doesn't work you just revert to your backup bios.


----------



## 99belle99

I could never get my bios updated with micro codes. Admittedly I didn't try very hard and the one time I did. I flashed it with @BIOS and corrupted my bios. I had a X58A-UD7 so I had a backup bios which was never updated so had to source a 4 core chip(good thing it was really cheap) as the hexa core would not work with the what would have been the bios the board shipped with.

So long story short if you have a backup bios make sure it's updated and be careful with micro codes if you do not know what you are doing as it is very easy to flash a corrupted bios you think is fine.


----------



## sgor

Ok, first of all, thanks a lot to all of you for taking the time to answer!

Indeed, I can probably piece together the parts to rebuild a BIOS file that works, but I have much less time than what I had back then (as in kids), also the Xeon build is working really stable and I don't have it nearby so that I can fix it if something breaks, so I guess the plan for now is to leave it mostly as it is.

The microcode-on-usb looks really interesting, that I will try that because if it stops working for whatever reason, I can just as easily unplug it and go back to business as usual.

It takes a long time on post to show something on screen, and now I'm wondering if it actually has something to do with the secondary BIOS failing to boot and passing the torch to the primary or something like that. Or maybe it's because of the presumably stuck 20x multiplier for the uncore. Whatever is the cause, the raspberry zero working as a keyboard emulator that presses enter if ping fails works extremely reliably, it started out as a hack-on-trial but I see it now as part of the build.

Regarding the microcode, the build is running Server 2016 which includes microcode updates, and using the command "reg query HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\HARDWARE\DESCRIPTION\System\CentralProcessor\0" I can see that "Update Revision" and "Previous Update Revision" differ, which in theory means that Windows is actually updating the microcode as expected. The values are 1E000000 for the currently running microcode and 14000000 for the boot/previous, I will investigate if it means that it's on the latest available.

A question I have that I'm not qualified to answer is this: let's asume the cause of the long POST and "overclocking failed" error is indeed the microcode, would giving an updated microcode via usb-boot or windows update actually "fix" whatever is faulting, perhaps the theoretically stuck multiplier on the uncore? Are the timings set on POST and microcode-depending, and further changes on the microcode "on the fly" have less chance of fixing things? My gut feeling is that usb-microcode and windows-microcode are less capable and thus unable to fix timings. More stuff to investigate.

Regarding the 4-core vs 6-core differences, my Xeon X5687 is from the fab a 6-core CPU with 2 cores disabled, which is perfectly fine for me because I value more the higher stock multipliers (highest of the "normal" CPUs for LGA1366) while also retaining the full 12MB L3 cache, meaning 50% more L3 for each CPU compared to a 6-core. Anything that applies to 6-core units I expect to apply to my CPU, it's just as Westmere as any other, just with less cores but faster.

Regarding win-raid, it's an amazing site just to read any hardware geek, I am parsing through posts there. Regarding (at)BIOS, I never touched it and never will. Backups of BIOS, I have all of those released for my motherboard stored locally. Worst case, if I screw something really badly I still have my trusty old i7 920, but again, I hope I don't have to get to that point.

Again, thanks a lot!



Slayer3032 said:


> The newest bios for your board has the 0F microcode for 206C2, that's the common microcode revision that has that bug. I'm not sure if that's the microcode the quad cores use but that's the one that the hexcores do.
> 
> I patched in all of the latest pre-spectre microcodes into my bios, if you've done it in the past you can probably piece together enough to get you in the right direction out of what I can drag up from a couple years ago when I did it. There was a decent bit of posts about spectre and microcodes around that time, if you dig through the thread a little and search around on win-raid you should find plenty more as well.
> 
> First, you need to update your backup bios. Same with anyone else on a Gigabyte board really. If your bios corrupts or fails a check, it's going to wipe your updated bios and overwrite it with the oldest possible bios which absolutely doesn't support Westmere. I think this post details what you need to do.
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/8-i...official-x58-xeon-club-1302.html#post26480181
> 
> Ignore any of the "Beta" bios'es. You don't want to touch @BIOS(i hope this doesn't tag that poor guy) and I couldn't even convince them to work with CBROM anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> You might have to try a few versions of CBROM before you find one that works for your board too. If you want the latest microcodes, I think MC Extractor can get those for you somehow although I think I ripped mine from newer boards, ect. Making your own NCPUCODE.bin isn't too difficult, maybe some of the tools have improved recently.
> 
> After your backup bios is updated and you get that all sorted, all you have to do is flash them and if it doesn't work you just revert to your backup bios.


----------



## LDV617

I have a x5660 on a Rampage Gene II that's running at 3.8ghz and passes aida64 for 6 hours straight. Temps never break 70c and in gaming it usually floats around 60c.

My GF has been playing Destiny 2 on it and occasionally the PC will lock up or bsod with a clock management error.

I bumped up the vcore the other day - but given the stress test results I find it hard to believe it's a voltage issue. 

I've read that 1600mhz isn't supported on x58 - should I downclock the ram below 1600mhz (BCLK is 200).

Any tips? If more info is needed I can post. The machine is awesome for how cheap I built it.


----------



## AeroZ

LDV617 said:


> I have a x5660 on a Rampage Gene II that's running at 3.8ghz and passes aida64 for 6 hours straight. Temps never break 70c and in gaming it usually floats around 60c.
> 
> 
> 
> My GF has been playing Destiny 2 on it and occasionally the PC will lock up or bsod with a clock management error.
> 
> 
> 
> I bumped up the vcore the other day - but given the stress test results I find it hard to believe it's a voltage issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I've read that 1600mhz isn't supported on x58 - should I downclock the ram below 1600mhz (BCLK is 200).
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips? If more info is needed I can post. The machine is awesome for how cheap I built it.




Aida is not a proper stability test. Run prime95 for at least 24 hours (select custom, use 90-95% of RAM and 10 min for each test).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDV617

I bumped the RAM down to 1200mhz  but it was booting and running prime/aida64 at 4ghz without changing voltage (1.29vcore) so I'm letting it test for a few hours in Prime. 

I think it may be a memory problem more than anything else. Kind of sad to run 1200mhz in modern games, but hopefully it doesn't impact performance too much.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Maybe not enough VTT or the uncore is too high? I've a few RAM kits at 2000Mhz without an issue.


----------



## m4shroom

Hi guys. 
I have gigabyte ga-ex58-ud5 running with i7 920. I want to upgrade to xeon.Which xeon do you recomend for gaming ? Can I use ecc ram with this mobo ?_?

thx for your help ..


----------



## nofearek9

anyhing with 6 cores will give you boost from a x5650 to 5675 which might be a litttle easier to overclock you will pay around 20$ or less
got mine from this store : https://www.aliexpress.com/store/gr...pm=a2g0o.store_home.pcShopHead_11379533.1_0_4

sine ecc ram are working on some motherboards there is no guarantee,you have to buy them and try or find someone with the exact board that made it work,someone here with similar board (GA X58a Ud3r)managed it to make it work : https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/ecc-memory-any-thoughts.120646/


----------



## xxpenguinxx

If you plan on using registered ECC RAM, it needs to be 2Rx8. Other configurations won't post. You will need to enable ECC in the BIOS to get full functionality. If it's not available the RAM will still work, it just won't have error correction.


----------



## CamaroZ28c

*My introduction*

Hey everyone, I've just joined the ranks of Xeon convert! I originally built my desktop about a decade ago with an i7 920 and Asus P6TSE mobo and it has served me well over the years (gaming, HTPC, server, etc), with no problems. I recently read about how cheap the Xeon X56xx chips have gotten and decided to give it a shot to see if I could get a little more performance out of this rig for the rare times I get a chance to game. My last game played was GTA V and I'm not sure if there's many more new games I can play with the i7 or my GPU. 

Anyway, I bought an X5670 (2.93 GHz) for $20 on eBay and dropped it in. It fired right up and my my Cinebench 20 score went from 734 to 1484! Neither the i7 nor the Xeon were OC'd for these scores. In all the years of using the i7, I never attempted to overclock it, even though it was a D0 chip and supposedly was pretty good for overclocking. So seeing how cool it was to double my benchmark score by just dropping in this chip, I decided to do a little research online and attempt to overclock it (my first time trying a CPU overclock). 

I found an old post that suggested the following:
- Disable turbo mode and C1E
- Set the BCLK Frequency to 170
- Set the CPU Voltage to 1.25
- Set the DRAM Frequency, UCLK Frequency, and QPI to the lowest values offered 
- Set the QPI/DRAM Core Voltage to 1.25

This got me up to 3.74 GHz and seems stable with a Cinebench 20 score of 1668! My temps at idle are around 30C, temps while video encoding with all 12 cores was ~77C, but the real worry was when the temps hit 90C while running Prime95. I'm going to do some research to see what I can do to drop that.

Sorry for the long post, but just wanted to introduce myself to the Xeon club!


----------



## nofearek9

if you are using stock i7 cooler ,thats the problem.
+prime95 is hardcore bench stress a lot the cpu in usual work temps will not go that high.


----------



## sgor

A little update on my case, for future reference if anyone happens to have the same issue (and for myself).

Reminder:
A Xeon X5687 (4 cores, 3.60GHz base, 3.86GHz turbo, 12MB cache) on a Gigabyte EX58-UD3R with 24GB RAM (latest original BIOS FK, this board has 4 slots wired as 1-channel_A, 1-channel_B, 2_channel_C with 1x8GB+1x8GB+2x4B to keep it in triple channel mode) since switching from a i7 920 D0 was taking some time to post and always with a "overclock failed" message (though no overclock was done) that required a press of Enter to skip and continue booting up. As it's running as a headless server rebooted only rarely and without people nearby most of the time the POST problem was solved with a Raspberry Pi Zero emulating a keyboard and pinging the server every 5 seconds, if the ping failed it emulated a keypress of Enter. Worked flawlessly like this without any issues for months.

As this CPU is one of the fastest for 1366 platform already from factory, the fastest "normal" CPU clockwise, and it's running as a server I really wasn't interested in overclocking it. It did worry me however that after some bootups OpenHWMonitor was showing the DRAM voltage was 1.6ish, probably it was auto overvolting it as part of the "overclock failed - long post time" procedure, it wasn't extremely overvolted but higher than I'd like, I didn't want to burn my DDR3s too quickly. Memory is running at "stock" 1333 (stock for the 32nm upgraded Xeon, originally both X58 and the 45nm i7 920 D0 I had on it were limited to 1066 IIRC).

I was always considering trying a modded BIOS or find the time to mod one myself with the latest microcode as recomended, but I'm usually at least 6km away from the box and it's running headless, it wasn't going to happen anytime soon... so, considering the high dram voltage and a comment here regarding a bugged uncore multiplier on the stock bios' microcode (stuck at 20x?), I connected a monitor (a CRT even!) to the box and started playing around and found a configuration that so far "fixed" the "overclock failed" long-post problem, at least for now and after ~10 trial reboots.

What I did was kept everything as stock as posible, with all voltages to NORMAL instead of AUTO (always do this because I don't want bioses auto-overvolting behind my back), I lowered the QPI multi and increase the Uncore. The QPI is now at 44x, originally the i7 "destkop/workstation" x58 line had the QPI at 4.8GTs/multi 36x, while the "server" line ran it at 6.4GTs/multi 48x, so 44x is around the middle, certainly fast enough for this rig, probably 36x or less would still be fast enough on a single CPU board like this. The Uncore on the other hand was overclocked from default 20x (2666MHz) to 24x (3192MHz), no overvolting was needed to keep it prime95-stable, this should give the 12MB L3 cache a little push and maybe moving away from the 20x multi was the key. Also, it shows that the multi wasn't "stuck at" 20x, but maybe the poster meant that it was bugged at 20x and would work ok if moved away from that? However, in a way, now this rig is "officially overclocked" again. I don't really know if the key was either moving the Uncore multi away from 20x, or lowering the QPI from 48x (remember this mobo was made for 36x QPIs), or a combination of factors, but it now POSTs quickly with no errors and with the DRAM voltage at 1.5 where it should always be.

Thanks for the help so far, will update here if anything changes and sorry for the wall of text.

PD: I also joined the 1155 Xeon ranks recently with a sister box running at the side of my X5687, a E3 1270 on a Z68MA-D2H-B3 and 32GB @1333, but it being almost exactly the same as a gpu-less i7 2600 it somehow feels "less", it's certainly faster than this X5687, supports AVX, it's better all around as a platform but I still "care" a lot more for X58 if it somehow makes sense... Maybe it's the feeling that X58 is "server-grade iron brought down to the destkop" vs "yeah, it's still just desktop Sandy Bridge"...


----------



## bonet69

My current setup built in 2009, still working fast with some changes! 

Box CM HAF 922 - Asus P6T DELUXE V2 - Intel Xeon W3690 @ 4.5 Ghz - LR Enermax Liqmax II 240 - Gigabyte RTX 2070 Super 8GB Gaming OC- 24Gb DDR3 Mushkin 2133 CL9 @ 2000Mhz - 1TB NVME Sabrent Rocket (DUET UEFI + Adaptor PCIE) - TACENS RADIX VII 800w - Monitor MSI MAG27CQ 2k 144hz


----------



## m4shroom

hey guys. Finally my x5675 came in and installed it.my board is *gigabyte ex58-ud5, bios f13*. I just installed did nothing special.It works like a charm. I think my cooler akasa nero (first revision with 3 copper pipe,bought it at 2010) isnt best but still x5675 runs like 10 degrees cooler maybe a little more than my i7 920.



at stock speeds and specs after 10 minutes prime95


----------



## bonet69

Nice! You should try to overclock a little maybe like 4.0Ghz or 4.2Ghz, should be easy peasy, and you wont regret it, from i7 920 at stock would be like a huge steep.


----------



## sgor

It's probably irrelevant but I find interesting that cpuz is missing some cores in the temperature/usage data


----------



## CamaroZ28c

nofearek9 said:


> if you are using stock i7 cooler ,thats the problem.
> +prime95 is hardcore bench stress a lot the cpu in usual work temps will not go that high.


Agreed, I just installed a Gammaxx 400 last weekend and it dropped my idle to the mid 20Cs and Prime95 after a couple hours never got above 72C.


----------



## MaddogMcCree

i am still running my system for 12 years now, the past 5 years with xeon x5650 stable at 4.3ghz. Absolutely INSANE, this is my main gaming pc. Also thanks to all the wonderfull help of the people here! but i am now running into the cpus end of life i guess, i keep having to slowly increase the vcore every few months to prevent bsod. Vcore now into the red numbers and temperature is becoming a problem for my custom waterloop. So i clocked it down a bit. That as an introduction to my question.

I am going to do one final upgrade, get myself a nice fat x5690, as i understand the most badass cpu for this board and pls correct me if i am wrong. Unless someone has advice for me on getting another motherboard cpu combo (new or second hand) that will give me comparable options on ocing and general use as day to day pc as this one? Someone suggested getting an x299 board and aming for the xeons in a few years to pull of this "trick" again, but as i see the direction amd is going in, i suspect that once the ryzen process matures there will be amd cpus with way more oc potential than currently on market, which is the main reason for me not upgrading to a ryzen now (not much oc fun). I am neither for team blue nor red, i just want to go with what suits my needs. 

Your thoughts and advice please!


----------



## nofearek9

x5660, x5675 have chances to hit 4.5ghz not much diference from what you have but both will cost you less than 20$ shipped,about x5690 i think is not so good overclocker but not sure.
what GPU you have ? 
in my setup with 2070 could hit 1080(2560x1080) ultra high no problem, BFV almost hit bottleneck with 97-98% cpu .


----------



## xxpenguinxx

The X5690 is only good if your motherboard has a really low blck wall, or you're not overclocking.


----------



## 99belle99

W3690 is the best CPU for these not the X5690. Best all rounder is X5675.


----------



## MaddogMcCree

99belle99 said:


> W3690 is the best CPU for these not the X5690. Best all rounder is X5675.


 thanks for the replies guys!

Why is the w3690 the best for this board? Does it have more headroom for OC?

I don't care about value for money for this upgrade, just pure performance, so let's say I oc them all, which achieves the highest score? I am using a very good custom waterloop with loads of overcapacity.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

The W3690 has the CPU and RAM multiplier unlocked, so it's easier to overclock.


----------



## theister

W3680 and W3690 are the "best" cpus, cause they have "open" multipliers for both cpu clock (up to 63 if i remember correctly) and ram speed (up to 1:18 divider), so they are like theír i7 (980x/990x) counterparts with some minor differences.

The X56xx are limited in multipliers, especially the ram divider is limited to 1:10 with all models (execpt X5679, it is limited to 1:8). So for really high ramspeeds you will need 200+ baseclock and you are not that flexible as you are with the W Xeons mentioned above. To possible max out X58 performance the W3680/90 Xeons are the way to go, but it is always a sillicon lottery.












But for maxout you are looking for high baseclock anyways, so the question is if you are looking for ramspeeds above 2200 (220 baseclock will be mostly the limit with 24/7 qpi voltage and not using slowmode). If so, the W3670 is also an option (locked cpu multi, but unlocked ram dividers). Else you can try some of the higher X-Series, but the X5690 is still kind of overpriced compared to the X5680.


----------



## Almost Heathen

Anyone know whats the acceptable temperature range for the northbridge and southbridge? Tried doing some searching, but came up empty.

Reason is I swapped 140x38mm fans I had wired to my 120mm heatsink (the side overhang was pointed at the northbridge/southbridge/vrm) and the exhaust with 120x25mm fans to troubleshoot some noise issues (turns out it's HDD vibration echoing, gotta get some rubber spacers).

Afterwards a temp value went up ~10C from 48C to 58C peak during light gaming, ~24C ambient. Well, could be the northbridge, southbridge, or VRM, the values have no labels in Linux with lm-sensors. 58C VRM is a non-issue, but not sure how hot the northbridge and southbridge can get. I may have to use different software or Hwinfo in Windows to get better data or break out an IR thermometer.


Edit: Did more searching. Intel says 5-100C Tcase for the NB. Looks like 60C is typical. Still, I think I'll go back to the old ghetto rigged config. Today the CPU is running 5-10C hotter too. Didn't expect such a big difference.


----------



## bonet69

theister said:


>


How much qpi voltage do you need for north bridge 4400 Mhz and ram 2400 Mhz???? :h34r-smi Also, how much ram do you have?

Regards


----------



## Ricardinho55

Hello, i want join the group x58, xeon 5650. Mobo Msi x58 Platinum. User Ricardinho55.
Tks


----------



## Goldguru

*X5675 user*

my PC here
https://valid.x86.fr/42mac3

I have had this GA-EX58-UD3R rev 1.o since 2009 bios F12Q
about 5 yr or so ago I found the over clock your 920 thread & ran my 920 @ 3.5 stable for about 3 yrs then found a X5675 for $100 Can.so i jumped in with both feet.
running my FSB @ 165 multi's are 36,18,8 i think with out rebooting & checking
I run the cpu in auto mode so @ idle multi is 12x (1.98gh)& under load is 25x (4.1gh) all my ram settings are on auto.
Max temps I see are about 56c
all in 1 Cooler master ml240l
kingston value ram 3x2 gigs
ONLY 4 SLOTS here.
My Problem lies in trying to locate any 4 gig ram modules.
not very popular in Canada
emailed kingston & G Skill the replies were poor @ best
corsair pointed me to a 2x3 gig kit
Kingston replied with obsolete part #'s & G Skill replied with links to Newegg.com
back & forth with G Skill resulted in "if the part # ends with NT you should be OK"

I would appreciate if the gigabyte users could spit up some VALID part #'s 

I'll say it up frt I do not consider Ebay a valid store.I wouldn't buy dog flea's from there after they decided in 2004-5 to update their site & keep my Cash yet tell me my acc doesnt exist.
in 2018 I got an email stating "Do you know you have funds in your Ebay account?"
so plz dont go there.(after 12 Years?)
Im in Canada so would like to source in country.
so I'm not looking to put 24 gigs in 12 would be lots.
I realise a 3x4 kit is unlikely to be sourced up here from the month i've been looking.
so i'm gonna have to buy 3 individuals i suppose.
But I realy need is real part numbers,In kingston's reply "That ram IS LOW density"
from what I can nderstand I need 2R 8banks configuration with chips on both sides?

Thnx Gold


----------



## xxpenguinxx

2Rx8 is your best bet for compatibility. Check your local listings for older server hardware. Registered ECC RAM should work with the Xeon as long as it's 2Rx8. The Samsung kits ending in CH9 and YK0 have some overclocking headroom.

Without Ebay it's going to be tough. I'd also look for 8GB sticks. There were a lot of 1600mhz 8-8-8 and 1866mhz 9-9-9 kits in that size.


----------



## nofearek9

1866 and 9-9-9 nice .


----------



## Goldguru

thnx xxpenguinxx thats the kinda info I've been trying to validate

Now If I was just starting out here this is what I found locally
https://www.usedvictoria.com/classi...rver-2-x-Xeon-X5675-96Gb-RAM-15K-HDD_35377077

I am almost tempted to get it & part it out but my location is not central to anywheres so likely be stuck with it all but the memory I steal out of it.
Even though it holds the right type of memory I'm after.
from the spec sheet with UDIMM installed max is 12x4g modules @ 48g so to have 96 installed they must be 8g each or not a full load with 16g modules @ pc3-10600
But for those here lurking for a X-5675 lead there's a pair for ya .


----------



## croky

Goldguru said:


> from the spec sheet with UDIMM


I don't know if you're aware but the server in that link uses registered ram (RDIMM) which works with the 5520 chipset without any problem. Your board uses a X58 chipset, which makes it a lottery to work with such registered ram.

Don't like ebay, ok. What about ali express or similar ? There are plenty of ddr3 ram over there.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I've had success with RDIMM that are 2Rx8. So has OP, if you can find their posts.

Aliexpress usually takes 2 weeks minimum to ship. Some countries have extra importing fees. It might even take longer with the virus outbreak.


----------



## croky

xxpenguinxx said:


> I've had success with RDIMM that are 2Rx8. So has OP, if you can find their posts.


I keep what I said: It's a lottery. Bottom line: Can you reassure Goldguru it will work ?

I've bought such ram and it didn't work: HP 2GB 2Rx8 PC3-10600R DDR3-1333 ECC REG RDIMM 500656-B21 501533-001 500202-061. It also depends on the motherboard and even on BIOS version. 

What OP has to say about this issue in particular is non important because it's misleading. OP never ever told anyone about ram brand and model. Even after being asked about it.



xxpenguinxx said:


> Aliexpress usually takes 2 weeks minimum to ship. Some countries have extra importing fees. It might even take longer with the virus outbreak.


Don't they sell ddr3 and aren't they not ebay ? 

Did Goldguru even complained about anything related to what you refer ?


----------



## BOBKOC

Goldguru said:


> GA-EX58-UD3R rev 1.o & ONLY 4 SLOTS here.


as option for 4slot & 4DIMM => 2х4Gb+2х8Gb or 2х2Gb+2х4Gb or .. 2хZGb + 2х(Z*2)Gb

about ECC Reg - (1R&2R)x8+PC3(PC3L not work for mе on Gigax58 & work on x79 RAMPAGE IV FORMULA)


----------



## Goldguru

Thnx for the replies.
It would seem that for the ram to work it must be
R2x8
512mb x 64 x 8 is the max module size of 8 gig.
ECC must be Unbuffered Not registered

I found a guy here who installed one of the original 48 gigs on a pt6 board
GRANDADMIRALTHRAWNS TECHNOLOGY
http://wp.xin.at/archives/880

the reading I did there last nite is where I came up with the above,many have come & asked direct questions regarding
Memory as well as other questions on the X58 platform.
I did locate a local source for 4 gig sticks however 2-4 weeks delivery $ up frt.
these are Gskill low density looking over the reviews F3-1600C11S-4GNT
seems the quality was in question back in 2013-15 however recent reviews appear everybody happy.

As for the server I listed I wont be buying it on a chance it has what I need it likely has ddr3 8500 in it @ best pc3 1333,it was just proof they are still out there for cheap.
I'm looking for some pc3 1600 to get me past my 165 BLK, my kingston 1333 value ram may if I loosened the timings & raised the Vdimm but unlikely to be stable.

Valid available part numbers as of today
G,Skill
F3-1600C11S-4GNT 1x4
F3-1600C11D-8GNT 2x4g

F3-1600C11S-8GNT 1x8
F3-1600C11D-8GNT 2x8

Kingston
KHX-1866C10D3/8G
KVR1333D3N9/8G

there is also a place called data micro systems which have a huge selection of all types of modules
mostly server but some non ecc I forgot to ask if the enquiry I made if the ECC was unbufferd
"We do not differentiate between 1Rx8 or 2Rx8 on our DM50 668. It can be either but my current stock is all 2Rx8"
$19.95 per 4gig stick DM50 668
$24 per 1866 ECC unregistered DM61 788-1 he's checking on if it is 1r or 2R
located in New Hampshire
https://www.datamemorysystems.com/ddr3-memory/
10600 & 12800 non ecc only 1,2,4,8, gig models very cheap
seems the 8 gig are 1024 x 64 so NOGO there but ok up to 4g.
which suits for me.

Thx Gold


----------



## MaddogMcCree

theister said:


> W3680 and W3690 are the "best" cpus, cause they have "open" multipliers for both cpu clock ... Else you can try some of the higher X-Series, but the X5690 is still kind of overpriced compared to the X5680.


thanks for explaining that!


----------



## theister

bonet69 said:


> How much qpi voltage do you need for north bridge 4400 Mhz and ram 2400 Mhz???? :h34r-smi Also, how much ram do you have?
> 
> Regards


it`s 1,39 at voltage read point. 3 sticks.


----------



## BOBKOC

bonet69 said:


> How much qpi voltage do you need for north bridge 4400 Mhz
> Regards


 [email protected]&24Gb(3х8Gb)@+-2150mhz Vs uncore 4300(for test only)/3888 ↓


----------



## m4shroom

Hi guys after I bought x5675 decided to upgrade my rams too.my board ex58-ud5 rev1(this board has only one rev !!!) currently using 3x2gb corsair xms 3 1600 mhz ram. 

I have found local deal 2x8 gb patroit viper ram dualkit

Does it fit to my board ? Is ıt good ? to use in triple channel maybe I add another one later .Or could you recommend me ram from aliexpress ?_? thx for your helps already..


----------



## Caffinator

BOBKOC said:


> as option for 4slot & 4DIMM => 2х4Gb+2х8Gb or 2х2Gb+2х4Gb or .. 2хZGb + 2х(Z*2)Gb
> 
> about ECC Reg - (1R&2R)x8+PC3(PC3L not work for mе on Gigax58 & work on x79 RAMPAGE IV FORMULA)


yes, notice that ONE SLOT IS WHITE, THE OTHER SLOTS ARE BLUE

put up to 3 sticks in the BLUE SLOTS


IF ALL BLUE SLOTS FULL, ADD ONE MORE STICK TO WHITE

white is attached to channel 3

EDIT: i got color backwards, but the pattern still applies. WHITE SLOTS FIRST. BLUE SLOT LAST


----------



## BOBKOC

Caffinator said:


> IF ALL BLUE SLOTS FULL, ADD ONE MORE STICK TO WHITE
> SLOT LAST


don't explain it to me  + it's about 4slot & 4DIMM => 2х4Gb+2х8Gb or 2х2Gb+2х4Gb or .. 2хZGb + 2х(Z*2)Gb
only this configuration is correct for 3channel & 4DIMM!!! ака equal gigabytes per channel.
for an example(AIDA 64 Cache&Memory Benchmark & CpuPhotoWorxx) 4х(1,2,4,8)GB < 2х(1,2,4,8)GB < 3х(1,2,4,8)Gb or 2х4Gb+2х8Gb
for 6 slots the same theme↓


----------



## Caffinator

BOBKOC said:


> don't explain it to me  + it's about 4slot & 4DIMM => 2х4Gb+2х8Gb or 2х2Gb+2х4Gb or .. 2хZGb + 2х(Z*2)Gb
> only this configuration is correct for 3channel & 4DIMM!!! ака equal gigabytes per channel.
> for an example(AIDA 64 Cache&Memory Benchmark & CpuPhotoWorxx) 4х(1,2,4,8)GB < 2х(1,2,4,8)GB < 3х(1,2,4,8)Gb or 2х4Gb+2х8Gb
> for 6 slots the same theme↓


your uncore was higher in the middle picture


----------



## BOBKOC

Caffinator said:


> your uncore was higher in the middle picture


Yes, but the essence of my post↑ is not in uncore :winksmil1


----------



## Caffinator

BOBKOC said:


> Yes, but the essence of my post↑ is not in uncore :winksmil1


regarts


----------



## erase

Picked up for cheap a Dell XPS 435t / 9000 about a month ago. It is pretty nice machine considering it is over 10 years old. Handles memory like a pro, I can throw in anything and will pick it up no problem. 24 GB or 48 GB no problem. 

I recently upgraded with a Xeon W3680, easy to bump up the clocks to 4 GHz with throttlestop, which is enough for me.

The only problem I have it runs it at 1066 MHz, I have only got it twice to boot up at 1333 MHz speed and that was leaving it unplugged the night before, then it will boot one time only at the faster speed. Even if I reduce the amount to just 12 GB, it does the same thing, just 1066 MHz

Is there any way what so ever, I can change the memory speed and force 1333 MHz (or even tweak the timings), hidden setting or a BIOS mod, without changing the entire motherboard?


----------



## Almost Heathen

erase said:


> Picked up for cheap a Dell XPS 435t / 9000 about a month ago. It is pretty nice machine considering it is over 10 years old. Handles memory like a pro, I can throw in anything and will pick it up no problem. 24 GB or 48 GB no problem.
> 
> I recently upgraded with a Xeon W3680, easy to bump up the clocks to 4 GHz with throttlestop, which is enough for me.
> 
> The only problem I have it runs it at 1066 MHz, I have only got it twice to boot up at 1333 MHz speed and that was leaving it unplugged the night before, then it will boot one time only at the faster speed. Even if I reduce the amount to just 12 GB, it does the same thing, just 1066 MHz
> 
> Is there any way what so ever, I can change the memory speed and force 1333 MHz (or even tweak the timings), hidden setting or a BIOS mod, without changing the entire motherboard?


Not that I'm aware of. Same issue, same board, also with a W3680, latest BIOS. If you ever find a solution, do let me know please.

Should have no issue running 1600MHz C10-C11 or 1333Mhz low latency with any of the RAM I tried according to Thaipoon Burner (even down to the subtimings), and yet I could never get the board to boot with the RAM at any speed other than 1066MHZ C7. I'm surprised it booted over 1066MHz for you at all; I would have guessed 1066MHz C7 is somehow hard coded into the BIOS.

As far as I've read, BIOS mods are not possible because of how Dell checksummed or encrypted (or some such, I don't recall) this BIOS. I can no longer find the url, but if you search, you'll find it soon enough. Perhaps a good BIOS modder like HelpDatBIOS would take a look for you, he/she may be able to do something. Either that or I've been told (by Retrorocket, to give credit) that you can hard mod motherboards similar to GPUs; it's usually done to increase vcore but maybe something can be done to increase RAM speed. Mine is currently used as a file server, so I can't risk bricking it or deal with the downtime of BIOS modding, or I would see about tinkering with it too.

Also if power efficiency matters to you, you might try 3.9GHz vs 4GHz; my chip needed +50w for 4GHz (3.9GHz 150w vs 4GHz 200w).


----------



## nofearek9

for bios mods you can ask here : https://www.bios-mods.com/


----------



## snorlaxgangs

@BOBKOC Hi, could you show me how to get these ram working at advertised clock speed? 

Recently some guy sell two sticks of Kingston Hyperx Beast 2xGB 2400C11, Elpida IC for 10bucks each so i went for it.However i couldn't get it to work at 2400 even when i only use dual channel.
What i have tried so far:
Installed only 2 sticks of Kingstons Hyperx Beast, set vdim 1.65V

Set everything on auto, unable to boot at 2400MHz
Set C11-15-15-31, unable to boot 2400MHz.
Set XMP @2400 11-13-13-31, unable to boot.

ATM i have 2x Kingstons and 2xG.Skilljaws running at 2133 10-11-11-30-298 1N 1.65V, already pass 10hours large FFT prime 95. 


My spec:

Rampage II extreme 2101, windows 10 pro insider build 19603, i bought it since i7 920 was out back then, probably using this MB for 10 years.
i7 990x 4.6GHz 133x35 1.45Vcore, Uncore:3866, QPI:6400 ( 24 hours small FFT + blend prime 95 passed)
Used to run 1x4GB G.Skill Sniper and 2x4GB G.Skill Ripjaws(blue) at 2400 10-12-12-29 1N 1.65V ( 24hours large FFT + blend prime 95 passed)
PCIE slot 1: 980ti REF (bios mod) @1536 1274mV, [email protected] 24/7.
PCIE slot 2: 1080ti Aorus extreme WB rev1, 2066MHz 1093mV, [email protected] when idling.


----------



## theister

try these 

- do a full cmos clear before installing the new dims, boards sometimes mess up round trip latency for each channel if not reset
- try different uncore settings in the range of 1.5 to everything below 4000mhz
- raise your qpi voltage and your IOH voltage, raise your vdim to 1.68 
- set all ramtimings (or at least the primarys and the mentioned secondary trfc )to the max latency possible, especially trfc is often set to agressive with sticks not designed for x58, go for 255 or the max the board can set. You can optimize the ram settings later on.

also it could be that the imc is not capable of running three channels with that speed. even the board could be the problem (build quality, bad ram tracers after time etc)


----------



## snorlaxgangs

theister said:


> try these
> 
> - do a full cmos clear before installing the new dims, boards sometimes mess up round trip latency for each channel if not reset
> - try different uncore settings in the range of 1.5 to everything below 4000mhz
> - raise your qpi voltage and your IOH voltage, raise your vdim to 1.68
> - set all ramtimings (or at least the primarys and the mentioned secondary trfc )to the max latency possible, especially trfc is often set to agressive with sticks not designed for x58, go for 255 or the max the board can set. You can optimize the ram settings later on.
> 
> also it could be that the imc is not capable of running three channels with that speed. even the board could be the problem (build quality, bad ram tracers after time etc)


I tried

Clear cmos as always.
R2E only allows max 190 trfc something, if i set it on auto it will be 298,
Set the lowest Uncore for 2400 which is 3600 iirc.
Set QPI: 1.375V for 3866Uncore, IOH: 1.2V.
I have tried 11-15-15 auto 2N

Could you suggest any software for changing dram cas that works in windows 10.
Also, would Vdim 1.68V damage the cpu since i got the warning from the bios anything above 1.65V will cause some damage to cpu permanently.
TBH, i only experience with high frequency ram recently since the price is really cheap. The highest one i used b4 was corsair 2000 6x2GB C8 able to run at C7-8-8-14, but it's not enough ram anymore.


----------



## DamJNeT

Hello !

So, this is one I just cannot figure out.

First of all, I don't know too much about OC, I bought my specs 10 years ago especially so I could OC it down the line, and it's holding its ground tbh.

I have a P6T mobo, with a Xeon5675, 16gig of VengeanceDDR31600mhz, 1060 6Gb gpu, Corsair TX750M PSU, Win10 installed on SSD.

Now, I can get a 4.6ghz stable OC on air, at 1.336v, highest temp I get on AIDA is 77C. I can run the CPU stress test for a while and I have no problem (longest I did was 30min, I used Tech Yes City videos and he said if it doesn't crash after 10 min at 100% you're usually good to go)

However, when I want to play games that demand a lot on the GPU, or run Furmark for example, I get a ton of different BSOD. I tried increasing the voltage of the OC, I've tried lowering the OC, and nothing worked.

I changed the PSU, RAMsticks, CPU(used to have an I920) and GPU so far and I still have the same problem.

Everytime I reset my BIOS to default everything is fine again tho.

So I tried entering the stock values of my CPU manually in the BIOS, to see if it would crash with what should be the "default" values. And of course it did. So it looks like just the fact of setting the AI Tweaker to Manual in my BIOS changes something that makes my GPU or GPU drivers (or MOBO ??) crash. I wondered if it could be the PCI frequency, but apparently you're supposed to put it to 100. I really suspect it could come from this, but I was unable to find how to see what the PCI frequency is when my BIOS is reset to default.

I have been stuck on this issue for a while now, and I cannot figure out what is causing this.

I really tried to figure it out myself, but this is too obscure. Hopefully someone can share some insight !


----------



## Kana-Maru

I don't watch any Youtuber so I don't know what people are doing or following. Also 10 minutes at 100% does NOT mean you are "usually" good to go. I wouldn't mess around with the PCI Frequency that much, but over the years a lot of people thought differently. Word of advice I wouldn't move the PCI Frequency to much unless you have balls of steel. You have been warned. Go for it if you want. 

Try these settings in addition to what you have already set. 

-Enabling your Load Line Calibration, CPU Spread Spectrum and PCIE Spread Spectrum. 
-Set the UCLK Frequency to 3200Mhz
-Set the QPI Link Data Rate to the lowest number, but it doesn't have to be in Slow mode, but you can use Slow mode for testing purposes. 

Then go benchmark and test everything out again. I'm not sure what all you changed in your AI Tweaker. 77C is really hot as well. You might want to drop to 4.4Ghz.


----------



## 99belle99

DamJNeT said:


> So I tried entering the stock values of my CPU manually in the BIOS, to see if it would crash with what should be the "default" values. And of course it did. So it looks like just the fact of setting the AI Tweaker to Manual in my BIOS changes something that makes my GPU or GPU drivers (or MOBO ??) crash. I wondered if it could be the PCI frequency, but apparently you're supposed to put it to 100. I really suspect it could come from this, but I was unable to find how to see what the PCI frequency is when my BIOS is reset to default.
> 
> I have been stuck on this issue for a while now, and I cannot figure out what is causing this.
> 
> I really tried to figure it out myself, but this is too obscure. Hopefully someone can share some insight !


So running at stock causes a crash then something is not right. When did you buy the CPU? If recently then you bought a bad CPU that someone must have overclocked heavily.

That's the only thing that could be wrong as these chips are very easy to overclock to 4.2 and 4.4 even higher but I wouldn't recommend that for daily use. I highly overclocked for bench marks many times 4.6 and higher but as I said there is no real need for a daily system as you are pushing the limits above what is safe with heat and volts.


----------



## Kana-Maru

99belle99 said:


> So running at stock causes a crash then something is not right. When did you buy the CPU? If recently then you bought a bad CPU that someone must have overclocked heavily.


He actually said that every time he resets his BIOS it works fine. He said that he tried to SET the stock values MANUALLY in the BIOS. That can or will cause crashes when you tamper with settings that aren't default\auto. For example if he tried to manually change the BCLK and and CPU Ratio to hit a stock clock....that can cause issues even if it's using "stock" clocks. Once you change something it "can" cause issues with other things. 

I do agree that 3.8Ghz - 4.2Ghz is more than enough for daily usage. I actually run 3.8Ghz now when I need a little extra for maxed out 1440p or 4K gaming settings and that's usually for benchmarking purposes. I'm pretty much 100% GPU bottlenecked now with these up-to-date awesome games so it's useless to go above 3.8Ghz on my machine unless I plan on getting a more up to date GPU. Still enjoying 4K gaming though with nearly max settings. I have something special incoming soon. Maybe next week.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

x58 indeed still is good platform, though single core performance could be better. What i noticed while owning x58 ( still using x5680 ) that minimum fps suffer the most, games might run higher frame rates without any issues whatsoever, but when something more intense happens ( explosion, some sort of loading ) fps tank. To this day most of games still like single core performance ( Vulkan and DX12 however run nicely ).


----------



## Kana-Maru

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> x58 indeed still is good platform, though single core performance could be better. What i noticed while owning x58 ( still using x5680 ) that minimum fps suffer the most, games might run higher frame rates without any issues whatsoever, but when something more intense happens ( explosion, some sort of loading ) fps tank. To this day most of games still like single core performance ( Vulkan and DX12 however run nicely ).


Well of course "anything" can be better when you are criticizing a platform 12 years LATER after release. 

Also there are many variables that can cause the FPS to dip and it's not only related to explosions or a lot of things happening on screen at once (all though that is a possibility). It could be your GPU, your CPU (stock or OC settings) or the game itself and how well it was programmed. Not every OC is a "good OC" or the same. 

I spoke about this roughly 6 years ago while I was benchmarking Shadows of Mordor and made a post about it 4 years ago again when benchmaking Ryse: Son of Rome below: 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/24949650-post7255.html



Kana-Maru said:


> I've been messing around with my benchmarking program and the algorithms. That way I can continue to bring the best results so people know what to expect from the X58 platform and the GPU I benchmark. Currently it's the Fury X since that the only card I have on hand at the moment. I've been trying to get rid of bad data or as I call it "rotten" data during benchmarking. I won't go to deep detail. I've noticed that the minimum FPS [FPS min] is pointless since it can change depending on a lot of different factors.
> 
> For instance when the game is loading, saving. sending data\retrieving data or whatever it's doing can cause inaccurate results. I've tested this with the same games and different games. I got different results every time during loading or checkpoint sections. Very misleading results that I have experienced for years. Pointless data. This is the reason I created the "FPS Min Caliber ™" category last year. It will give a better representation of the rig setup + GPU based on "good" actual data. There's a lot of other things I've done to get accurate results as well.
> ....
> ...
> ..
> .
> Notice that I did not add the FPS min in the results above. If you read the paragraph above you'll know why I left that stat out. It's not consistent data. There's other inconsistent data that has to be weeded out. The first several dips you see in the chart are loading\saving\checkpoint areas. The actual FPS Min should be approx. 19fps-20fps which is literally 0.1%....meaning you'll nearly NEVER see the frame rate this low. The FPS Min Caliber ™: 24.3fps can be thought of as the 0.9% or 1%. It's not random data either, it's actual data that can be proven. I'm focusing more on data that matters and excluding info that is not consistent or needed. I normally would clean up the chart, but I posted the actual RAW data. I'm still doing a lot of testing and re-programming.
> 
> It's difficult, but my program isn't perfect just yet. I'm still working with it. So far so good. For instance if 115fps pops up [and it has], I know that info is incorrect. No GPU is putting out 100+fps @ 4K in this game 100% maxed out. With that being said Ryse: Son of Rome needs to be in every benchmark in my opinion. It's a demanding game and pretty fun.


So yeah although it could be the CPU, I think it has more to do with how the game is programmed. I hate "auto-saves" in games because normally it's DRM checking as well as uploading data to servers all at once. It's short, but it can easily give the wrong impression during my benchmarks. You can just be walking down the a hallway getting 60fps and the it dips for no reason due to DRM or something. It all depends which is why I use something I call FPS Min Caliber in my benchmarks in addition to the 0.1% lows.

Recently I was benchmarking and nearly every single time the game was Auto-loading it dipped for no good reason.....we can assume was also DRM since Denuvo is used in this specific game. It also want's to auto-save in the MIDDLE of cinematic with a lot of things happening which can lead many to believe it's their platform or the CPU\GPU when in reality it's just brain dead devs. It's not "that" bad, but it can screw with the benchmarks results on a old platform.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

It indeed could be a lot of things, although i can confirm that my CPU and overall system is stable ( stress testing with LinX ) and i usually run hardware monitoring software ( Hwinfo with Riva statistics server ). What i am seeing mostly is one core getting maxed out and while average fps are nice, minimums suffer. However pushing CPU itself beyond 4.5 GHz helps with that a lot, i usually run 4.2 or 4.1 even. Doubt GTX 1070 is bottlenecking me on 1080p and i also have 24 GB of RAM which also should be fine. Honestly giving this x58 platform the best conditions here, if anything could be an issue its 215 BCLK, running RAM on 2150 MHz, uncore x16 - 3440 MHz.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Yeah it could be several things actually. It takes time to get everything setup just the way you want it. Still for a super old platform the minimums aren't "that" bad, at least not from my experience and I'm using an old GPU.


----------



## DamJNeT

Kana-Maru said:


> I don't watch any Youtuber so I don't know what people are doing or following. Also 10 minutes at 100% does NOT mean you are "usually" good to go. I wouldn't mess around with the PCI Frequency that much, but over the years a lot of people thought differently. Word of advice I wouldn't move the PCI Frequency to much unless you have balls of steel. You have been warned. Go for it if you want.
> 
> Try these settings in addition to what you have already set.
> 
> -Enabling your Load Line Calibration, CPU Spread Spectrum and PCIE Spread Spectrum.
> -Set the UCLK Frequency to 3200Mhz
> -Set the QPI Link Data Rate to the lowest number, but it doesn't have to be in Slow mode, but you can use Slow mode for testing purposes.
> 
> Then go benchmark and test everything out again. I'm not sure what all you changed in your AI Tweaker. 77C is really hot as well. You might want to drop to 4.4Ghz.


Thanks for the replies guys !

I did not touch my PCI frequency and I asked here first on purpose, because I've read that it's not advised to do so. So I guess I won't touch it at all :]

I've already ran the settings you're proposing, and tried many things before asking here.

I repeat that I don't think my problem is CPU stability, under AIDA64 or PRIME95 it holds for a while without BSOD (as long as I tried anyway, 30min+). 
I know 10mins isn't considered super stable, however I just wanna game with my PC, not do heavy video stuff or w/e, when I monitor my CPU it's using ~30/40% and staying at 50C when I'm playing games after my 4.6ghz OC. 

BUT when I'm launching a game like Rust or stress testing under Furmark, it does a variety of BSOD in 1sec to 20mins. Every single time. 
And when I "manually" setup my stock values, I just entered the value I had by default on CPUID. And it has the same behavior. It's not crashing under CPU stress test, but it crashed when the GPU is involved.

Could it be WIN10 ? I uninstalled/reinstalled drivers already, and as I said, I pretty much swapped every components but my MOBO...


----------



## Kana-Maru

That doesn't mean that it isn't the CPU though. You can't just "manually" use the default settings like you see in CPUID. Some motherboard don't like those types of changes. Sometimes it either all default\auto settings controlled by the motherboard or nothing at all. If you go out of specs in the wrong area everything freezes. 

To be honest there are tons of settings that you can overclock and I don't even know where to begin with your setup. You can check the PCI\QPI\IOH voltage settings and try slightly increasing those while overclocking. I can already tell you that you won't "need" 4.6Ghz for gaming on this platform


----------



## DamJNeT

So are you telling me that even tho the computer does not BSOD while stress testing the CPU at 100% for 30+min, it could still be the overclock crashing my PC when I run games or furmark ? 
Even tho in that instance it's far from using 100% of my cpu ? I can't wrap my head around that one.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

DamJNeT said:


> Thanks for the replies guys !
> 
> I did not touch my PCI frequency and I asked here first on purpose, because I've read that it's not advised to do so. So I guess I won't touch it at all :]
> 
> I've already ran the settings you're proposing, and tried many things before asking here.
> 
> I repeat that I don't think my problem is CPU stability, under AIDA64 or PRIME95 it holds for a while without BSOD (as long as I tried anyway, 30min+).
> I know 10mins isn't considered super stable, however I just wanna game with my PC, not do heavy video stuff or w/e, when I monitor my CPU it's using ~30/40% and staying at 50C when I'm playing games after my 4.6ghz OC.
> 
> BUT when I'm launching a game like Rust or stress testing under Furmark, it does a variety of BSOD in 1sec to 20mins. Every single time.
> And when I "manually" setup my stock values, I just entered the value I had by default on CPUID. And it has the same behavior. It's not crashing under CPU stress test, but it crashed when the GPU is involved.
> 
> Could it be WIN10 ? I uninstalled/reinstalled drivers already, and as I said, I pretty much swapped every components but my MOBO...


Run LinX with max memory selected, for at least 4 hours, from my experience LinX crashes much faster than Prime95 or Aida64.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Kana-Maru said:


> Yeah it could be several things actually. It takes time to get everything setup just the way you want it. Still for a super old platform the minimums aren't "that" bad, at least not from my experience and I'm using an old GPU.


I am not saying that x58 is bad platform, all i want is to make it better and to eliminate such things as fps drops. I had GA-X58A-UD3R for more than two years now and mostly been messing with settings trying to achieve perfect balance between temp and performance. However i noticed that a lot of things can change, even stable voltages for certain frequency with simple change of base clock, its not consistent and its hard to guess what might be stable at the time and not be on smallest changes. When i overclock i usually test uncore first with lower core clock which i know 100% is stable, then memory and then finally core itself with increase of multiplier, but lately i been finding more and more new things, one of those things is lower uncore clock allowing core itself to clock higher ( also allowing to have less voltage on core ).


----------



## Kana-Maru

I know you aren't saying that, I'm simply saying the minimum FPS isn't that bad. Frame drops haven't really a been problem for me. It depends mostly on the game, graphical settings and vRAM (I'm limited to only 4GBs)



> owever i noticed that a lot of things can change, even stable voltages for certain frequency with simple change of base clock, its not consistent and its hard to guess what might be stable at the time and not be on smallest changes.


Welcome to old school overclocking. It can be a pain, but the reward is usually worth it. I know things are a lot easier today since just about everything is boosted or GUI based overclocking. It's never consistent and there are tons of little picky settings to tweak on this platform. Getting to 3.8Ghz -4.2Ghz is generally easy though. 

Yes lower uncore does normally allow the Core Clock to go higher. Most people don't realize that though and crank crank crank up everything. it appears that you have a good flow to use. You'll just have to be patient until you get where you want it. Not every CPU\MB\RAM can overclock to the same levels. You might have to mess around with some of the advanced settings if you have them, but nothing is guaranteed to work. It'll tall take time and burn-in's.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Getting stable at higher frequencies is not that hard, but getting best performance is a bit harder, especially when x58 boards have a lot of small things that can be confusing or not to make sense at all. For example to cross 2000 MHz barrier on RAM i needed to set tRFC to 255, but board auto setting is also 255 and 255 wont even boot if its left on auto. I actually had x5670 which i lapped, for grand difference of 2c at best, it was 4.4 GHz chip hitting wall at 4.6 ~. Bought x5680 hoping that it will do better and in a sense it does, hitting a wall at 4.8 with highest uncore at 3580 MHz 1.33v. I thought that rated TDP difference between x5670 and x5680 existed only because of higher turbo frequency, but seemingly clock per clock x5680 is hotter and needs minimally more volts ( assuming its just luck of the draw on the chip ). But this all aside the question to me is if its worth lowering uncore to push core higher, would it bottleneck 2000 - 2200 MHz RAM which i can get stable ( so far i know people can't get past 1800 MHz mark on x58 boards ). Another thing is that i need to run RAM multiplier on 10 while uncore is on 16x, perfectly stable but unusual on x58 boards.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I got my RAM to 2100Mhz.......... @ 4.6 * 4.8Ghz I believe.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

If i really wanted to mess with voltages and PCI-E frequency i am sure this board could do 240 base clock, but it is a hassle to fine tune lesser voltages to make it work, that aside even if i can get 2400 MHz on RAM it might not be that good considering i would still have to run uncore somewhat lower, below 3600 MHz. Uncore quite literally hits a wall at 3580 ~ MHz at 1.33v and 1.35v is still unstable with anything above that said frequency. I personally don't want to go above 1.35 - 1.37v at the highest on uncore, since its said to degrade the chip the most. I also have tried 4.7 GHz, 3550 uncore and 1600 MHz on RAM, did some benchmarks and to my surprise its 3600x kind of performance, only that low fps are lower ( gaming benchmarks and results based on fps compared to ryzen using same settings in game ). I personally see potential in x58 and i could have gotten x99 board with 5820k, but i don't think its worth it. All i am trying to say here is that x58 is still good and just needs to be tweaked properly to achieve very surprising results for its age, though x58 boards don't make it easy for the user.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Yeah I understand. A lot of things needs to go right sometimes on the X58 platform. The MB, CPU, RAM and settings all need to gel. The X99 board with the 5820k would had been well worth it unless you mean the prices were ridiculous or something. I remember the days when I was planning my X99 upgrade....then I found these Xeon chips one day. They were much higher back then, well in to the hundreds. Now they are dirt cheap.


----------



## reachthesky

Deleted. Please delete and remove this account from this website as per gdpr laws.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

And i seen other people showing their scores and that they actually own Xeons, so i might as well get validated on CPU-Z.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Ouch 1.54v.......regardless that's nice.....I haven't said this in literally years...........I'm getting old










Approved, welcome to the club haha.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I don't really have cooling for it, but i wouldn't mind running this thing on 1.52v on core. Core voltage seemingly does not affect chip itself as much as VTT/QPI voltage ( degradation wise ). Sweet spot with this chip is somewhere around 4.5 GHz, around 1.45v, i also believe Intel recommended max voltage for core for x58 chips was 1.45 and 1.35v uncore. Not sure how those people getting 4.7 on 1.38v and getting uncore to even work on 4 GHz, looks magical to me.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Intel's Max recommendation is 1.35v Core. I wrote an article on this sometime ago, I'll PM you more info. 

The best vCore for my *X5660* I've achieved was: 
3.8Ghz @ 1.16v 
4.0Ghz @ 1.20v 
4.6Ghz @ 1.34v
4.8Ghz @ 1.368v 
5.0Ghz @ 1.44v
5.2Ghz @ 1.53v 
5.4Ghz & 5.5Ghz @ 1.insane - Booted to Windows got a CPU-z file created and it crashes.

-------------

The best vCore for my *L5639 that could find* was: 
4Ghz @ 1.31vz
4.55Ghz @ 1.46v 

I spend more time with the X5660 obviously.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Pretty sure anything 5 GHz + on these CPU's already is record breaking, i can't really say now, but i believe highest overclock for x58 990x was around 6 GHz.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Yeah during that time it was record breaking. I broke a lot of records on HWBOT back then. I don't have those extreme cooling solutions but i almost bought one


----------



## theister

snorlaxgangs said:


> Also, would Vdim 1.68V damage the cpu since i got the warning from the bios anything above 1.65V will cause some damage to cpu permanently.


The only thing you have to be aware of is that qpi/vtt and the vdim have to be within 0.5v range. so with 1.2 qpi/vtt the vdim can go up to 1.7. 

The reason why you get this warning if because at stock cpu speed the typical qpi/vtt is 1.15 , so +0.5 will result in 1.65 vdim.

In my mainrig i was running 2400 cl 10 with uncore 4000 with qpi 1.375 and vdim @ 1.7 for more then 2 years without any signs of damage or degrade.


----------



## theister

DamJNeT said:


> Hello !
> 
> So, this is one I just cannot figure out.
> 
> First of all, I don't know too much about OC, I bought my specs 10 years ago especially so I could OC it down the line, and it's holding its ground tbh.
> 
> I have a P6T mobo, with a Xeon5675, 16gig of VengeanceDDR31600mhz, 1060 6Gb gpu, Corsair TX750M PSU, Win10 installed on SSD.
> 
> Now, I can get a 4.6ghz stable OC on air, at 1.336v, highest temp I get on AIDA is 77C. I can run the CPU stress test for a while and I have no problem (longest I did was 30min, I used Tech Yes City videos and he said if it doesn't crash after 10 min at 100% you're usually good to go)
> 
> However, when I want to play games that demand a lot on the GPU, or run Furmark for example, I get a ton of different BSOD. I tried increasing the voltage of the OC, I've tried lowering the OC, and nothing worked.
> 
> I changed the PSU, RAMsticks, CPU(used to have an I920) and GPU so far and I still have the same problem.
> 
> Everytime I reset my BIOS to default everything is fine again tho.
> 
> So I tried entering the stock values of my CPU manually in the BIOS, to see if it would crash with what should be the "default" values. And of course it did. So it looks like just the fact of setting the AI Tweaker to Manual in my BIOS changes something that makes my GPU or GPU drivers (or MOBO ??) crash. I wondered if it could be the PCI frequency, but apparently you're supposed to put it to 100. I really suspect it could come from this, but I was unable to find how to see what the PCI frequency is when my BIOS is reset to default.
> 
> I have been stuck on this issue for a while now, and I cannot figure out what is causing this.
> 
> I really tried to figure it out myself, but this is too obscure. Hopefully someone can share some insight !


AIDA is not a very reliable tool to messure stability of your oc, use the more tools to go for like Prime, IBT and even y-chruncher. I like TYS for his content but his OC guides are not very useful, too much auto, too less indepths.

Let's assume you CPU OC is stable (what i do not believe), so aida is not stresstesting the ram so much and do not stress your gpu (more heat). So it could be that your ram is not running stable (you should post the bsods codes) or over time it heats up (due own heat but more due the hot air of your gpu) and gets unstable due heat.

According to your stock settings problem : have you tried to change your keyboard and or mouse? (assuming you are using usb). There was are weird bug back in the days with using usb periph. (i think it mostly happend with gigabyte boards and logitech stuff) that leads to issues. Some workarround was to disable legacy usb support if i remember correctly, but this is maybe something to google for you.


----------



## 99belle99

theister said:


> According to your stock settings problem : have you tried to change your keyboard and or mouse? (assuming you are using usb). There was are weird bug back in the days with using usb periph. (i think it mostly happend with gigabyte boards and logitech stuff) that leads to issues. Some workarround was to disable legacy usb support if i remember correctly, but this is maybe something to google for you.


I think it was to enable legacy usb support if I remember correctly. Mind you I haven't messed around with my x58 rig for a few months so I could be wrong .


----------



## donsolamente

Hi all,

I want to upgrade my trusty X58A-UD3R *rev 1.* F5 bios i7-930 (Oc'd) to a Xeon X5675 but I can't find a definite answer on whether or not the rev 1. will support this processor. Some folks say it works but doesn't OC and I don't want to waste my money. I intend to overclock it and I'm just trying to find the best processor I can purchase from eBay for $50-100 that I can easily overclock and intend to upgrade my ram as well. 

Does anyone know for sure if the rev 1.0 will support the X5675 (or similar) and OC without problems? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I myself have X58A-UD3R rev 2, in CPU support page it doesn't show Xeons, but i been using x5670 and right now using x5680. I doubt it would have any issues with overclocking and in your place i would go with x5660, due to its low price. Here is CPU support page for your board -


----------



## donsolamente

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> I myself have X58A-UD3R rev 2, in CPU support page it doesn't show Xeons, but i been using x5670 and right now using x5680. I doubt it would have any issues with overclocking and in your place i would go with x5660, due to its low price. Here is CPU support page for your board -


Hey thanks for the reply! I've read a number of successful OC's with the rev 2, just can't find a definite answer on the rev 1.


----------



## Aleslammer

donsolamente said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to upgrade my trusty X58A-UD3R *rev 1.* F5 bios i7-930 (Oc'd) to a Xeon X5675 but I can't find a definite answer on whether or not the rev 1. will support this processor. Some folks say it works but doesn't OC and I don't want to waste my money. I intend to overclock it and I'm just trying to find the best processor I can purchase from eBay for $50-100 that I can easily overclock and intend to upgrade my ram as well.
> 
> Does anyone know for sure if the rev 1.0 will support the X5675 (or similar) and OC without problems?
> 
> Thank you so much!


The last BIOS update for your board (F6) was released 8/2010 the X5675 introduction was 2/2011. If you don't have a problem with Beta there are two BIOS's that were released after the X5675, so a big maybe. Best I can offer would be to use your boards name and search this thread and see if it gives the information your looking for, then again maybe you already have, then sorry.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

donsolamente said:


> Hey thanks for the reply! I've read a number of successful OC's with the rev 2, just can't find a definite answer on the rev 1.



W3690 would also do just fine, i don't know about overclocking with that board, but if it can overclock i7 it will overclock anything you put in it.


----------



## theister

you can run X or E xeons on nearly every board that has a bios installed supporting i7 970 980x 990x, they share the same microcode. the only exceptions are some first revisions boards like a evga board that do not support the 2nd qpi link by default and you have to hardmod them. i never had heard about this kind of issue with gigabyte X58A boards.


----------



## donsolamente

Thanks all I think I'll pull the trigger on the x5675 and see how that goes. I'll be sure to report back! I'm also running 6gb Crucial Ballistix 1600 (3x2gb) in triple channel which I'd like to upgrade. I can pick up something like Kingston Hyper X Genesis 16 GB Kit (4x4gb)  but wondering if there are any other recommendations on affordable memory for this set up. Thanks.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Good luck. I'm actually working hard on a X58 Gaming in 2020 review so there is still plenty of life left if you are on a budget and\or want to experience "old school" overclocking. Doesn't get much older than this 12 year platform. You'll be better off getting a Triple Channel Kit (3xwhatever) or two of them. You can use double as well. I run 6x4GBs. You can find DDR3 for fairly cheap nowadays. Keep us posted for sure.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Any kit that has tight timings and 1.5v or lower will work. So like 1600 8-8-8, 1866 9-9-9, etc. You will need to increase the bclk to get more than 1333mhz with the X5600s xeons.


----------



## dagan

I have a Asus P6x58d premium

I'm debating x5690 vs w3690

Which CPU is better? 





PotatoVonEpicus said:


> donsolamente said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks for the reply! I've read a number of successful OC's with the rev 2, just can't find a definite answer on the rev 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W3690 would also do just fine, i don't know about overclocking with that board, but if it can overclock i7 it will overclock anything you put in it.
Click to expand...


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I believe w3690 is not multiplier locked, which means you wouldn't need to mess with BCLK that much, wouldn't suggest x5690 for its price. x5690 - x5680 should be better binned Xeons, but from what i can say its hugely based on luck of the draw. Often x5660's or even x5650's will overclock as good or even better while being much cheaper. I believe the difference from w series compared to x series CPU's is ability to use two of them in dual socket board, with x56xx. If i had to buy x58 CPU with hopes of it being good overclocker i would aim for x5660 - x5670 - x5675. For price of x5690 you can get 3 x5660's and i am sure one of them would push higher with lower voltage than x5690. 
To get x5690 and to know you don't pay too much for it, you must know it is good binned chip and will do at least 4.4 GHz on 1.35v and to also know it was used for workstation / server instead of sitting in some PC on 1.55v all day.


----------



## theister

w3690 = i7 990x = totally unlocked cpu (cpu multi and ram divider up to 18, ram divider X-Xeons up to 10 except x5679 only up to 8)

so for theoretical more flexi the w xeon is the better one, especially for maxing out ram performance, overclocking performance is something no one can tell for sure besides of known batch numbers that should do well.


----------



## donsolamente

donsolamente said:


> Hey thanks for the reply! I've read a number of successful OC's with the rev 2, just can't find a definite answer on the rev 1.





Kana-Maru said:


> Good luck. I'm actually working hard on a X58 Gaming in 2020 review so there is still plenty of life left if you are on a budget and\or want to experience "old school" overclocking. Doesn't get much older than this 12 year platform. You'll be better off getting a Triple Channel Kit (3xwhatever) or two of them. You can use double as well. I run 6x4GBs. You can find DDR3 for fairly cheap nowadays. Keep us posted for sure.


Does triple channel make a big difference? I'm just having a hard time finding some deals here in Canada. I can buy 4x 4gb Kingston HyperX Genesis  used for cheap, or 2x8gb Patriot Viper III new, or take a risk and buy some used 2 or 3 sticks of 2gb Crucial Ballistix to match the 3 I already have in the mobo.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

donsolamente said:


> Does triple channel make a big difference? I'm just having a hard time finding some deals here in Canada. I can buy 4x 4gb Kingston HyperX Genesis  used for cheap, or 2x8gb Patriot Viper III new, or take a risk and buy some used 2 or 3 sticks of 2gb Crucial Ballistix to match the 3 I already have in the mobo.


Frequency and timings will have greater difference, i would go with 3x8 GB, which i actually have right now. Sticks don't have to be the same, just make sure that frequency is the same and timings are either the same or very similar. Increase of BCLK will results in RAM OC which means you will need to use specific voltage and at that point you can also set 3 main timings manually which will eliminate any instability of RAM not being the same quality like other sticks. You will have to stress test regardless, or you could just buy 4x4 and 2x4 GB kits.


----------



## theister

Depending on what you are gonna do with your machine dual vs triple matters, there are some programms that profit from the higher bandwith triple is offering.

In games you will not see any difference the old saying was, but i don't know how much mem bandwith actual games really need to perform best, you have comparible bandwith between dual chan ddr4 and triple chan ddr3, so if the ddr4 bandwith is the baseline for newer games, you should go with triple.

So in my opinion triple is the way to go.

You can go flexmode with a 4x4 kit (8gb in first channel, 4gb 2nd and 3rd channel), it's what i like to call a fake triple chan mode because it can hurt ram performance heavily : 
12 gbs are running in triple and 4gbs (that 4 which are "too much" in the 1st channel) are only running in single chan if the cpu decides to use this part of your ram.

So in each ram access you will have the 75% chance that is is full bandwith triple or the 25% chance it is only single chan bandwith.

Don't know how the used market is suited in your region but i think you are able to find some good ram (1866 +) for a decent price so that you are able to go triple


----------



## Kana-Maru

donsolamente said:


> Does triple channel make a big difference? I'm just having a hard time finding some deals here in Canada. I can buy 4x 4gb Kingston HyperX Genesis  used for cheap, or 2x8gb Patriot Viper III new, or take a risk and buy some used 2 or 3 sticks of 2gb Crucial Ballistix to match the 3 I already have in the mobo.


Well the platform can use Triple Channel and you'll get a slight boost since that is what it was made for, but you can use Dual Channel as I stated earlier. Being that this is an old platform the tighter timings won't matter as much as you think unless you are benchmarking and chasing numbers where you will always be at the bottom of the list anyways. The RAM will work, but you'll probably want something with lower timings depending on your needs. 

I wrote about how little difference higher clocked RAM matters during gaming sessions. Yes you would want the lowest timings if possible, but honestly 9-9-9-24 1T is fine as well unless you really NEED more for certain RAM related workloads (which the majority of home users will NEVER need anyways). I'm not the average home user and I move tons of data - workloads through my RAM daily for work and the standard 9-9-9-24 1600Mhz is more than......enough even for gaming. DDR3 RAM should not be that expensive nowadays. Going for lower DRAM clocks has been better for me since I can better timings whenever I needed them, but this was mostly for benchmarking purposes. Higher clocks are better for more throughput which I normally need. 

What will really make your rig feel quick and "snappy" is getting a good SSD (preferably PCIe NVMe) and getting your CPU to 3.8Ghz and higher. Obviously you will increase other settings (QPI - Uncore and various voltages etc) as you overclock and those will help as well.


----------



## snorlaxgangs

Not sure if it helps but G.Skill sniper 2400C11 1x4GB is really cheap (~$12 per stick) and it's compatible with old mb like R2E. Ripjaws dual 2x4GB needed timing tweak to get it to run. I bought a few to play with since my cpu&uncore clock can't get any higher without require more voltage. It works fine at 2400C10 1.67v, already (memtest 1 pass, prime large 1h no error..yet). Anyway, i remember back then kingston made triple channel ram kit that run at 2666MHz, so it means these x58 mb can actually reach higher ram frequency?


----------



## donsolamente

Curious about setting up 4 sticks in triple channel mode as per the mobo manual. Any drawbacks to this? For example, would it still be better to have 3x4gb sticks in triple channel as compared to 4x4gb in the triple channel configuration?


----------



## snorlaxgangs

donsolamente said:


> Curious about setting up 4 sticks in triple channel mode as per the mobo manual. Any drawbacks to this? For example, would it still be better to have 3x4gb sticks in triple channel as compared to 4x4gb in the triple channel configuration?


I used to do that with 4 sticks g.skill 1866, the performance is not different, it just takes longer to stress test.


----------



## Kana-Maru

donsolamente said:


> Curious about setting up 4 sticks in triple channel mode as per the mobo manual. Any drawbacks to this? For example, would it still be better to have 3x4gb sticks in triple channel as compared to 4x4gb in the triple channel configuration?


You can't setup triple channel unless you have 3 or 6 modules. Triple channel should get you best results over dual\single or the hybrid setups. It would be better to go with 3x*GBs or 6x*GBs and be done with it. Find a good kit and fill them all up if you want. Also the drawback would be potential RAM performance loss.


----------



## donsolamente

Hi Kana-Maru,

Here is a pic of what I was referring to from my manual http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af254/Jaquith/DDR3_GA.jpg

I noticed the different setup for 4 modules under 3 channel memory configuration and wasn't sure what that meant.


----------



## Enphenate

My X58 setup is still running strong 9 years later! Still running an Asus P6X58D E & Intel L5639 Hex. I just purchased a GTX2070 and have been considering completely moving away from the x58 architecture and upgrading my CPU/mobo/ram combo. Is it worth squeezing out any more performance from this system and upgrade to a stronger Xeon processor? I could potentially squeeze a bit more life out of it and upgrade to a x5690 or W3690.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I am thinking these 6 core Xeons still can handle GPU's like 1080 or 2070, especially if overclocked. Anything above 4 GHz for the most part will be fine, it highly depends on what you are doing with your computer. If its just gaming and web browsing, videos, etc, then old Xeon with some overclock would still bring good performance. Only worthy upgrade would be 8700k or better, since ryzen 6 core CPU's will have very similar performance in game compared to heavily overclocked x58 Xeons.


----------



## Feigemo0771

Enphenate said:


> My X58 setup is still running strong 9 years later! Still running an Asus P6X58D E & Intel L5639 Hex. I just purchased a GTX2070 and have been considering completely moving away from the x58 architecture and upgrading my CPU/mobo/ram combo. Is it worth squeezing out any more performance from this system and upgrade to a stronger Xeon processor? I could potentially squeeze a bit more life out of it and upgrade to a x5690 or W3690.


I'm running an EVGA X58 SLI3 and a W3680 (almost W3690) on 4.6GHz with triple-channel G.Skill at 1866MHz. Honestly, it can't crank out every horsepower of my GTX970 SLI. It just can't, especially in some CPU demanding games (CS:GO and Overwatch), let alone RTX 2070. It's bottlenecking heavily in some modern games and software due to lack of instruction sets and outdated structure. I don't think W3690 will make any difference even if you push it to 4.8GHz. Time to move on.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Feigemo0771 said:


> I'm running an EVGA X58 SLI3 and a W3680 (almost W3690) on 4.6GHz with triple-channel G.Skill at 1866MHz. Honestly, it can't crank out every horsepower of my GTX970 SLI. It just can't, especially in some CPU demanding games (CS:GO and Overwatch), let alone RTX 2070. It's bottlenecking heavily in some modern games and software due to lack of instruction sets and outdated structure. I don't think W3690 will make any difference even if you push it to 4.8GHz. Time to move on.


It depends on games, SLI have issues generally and might not max out GPU's only because its SLI. Not sure what settings you run in these games, but obviously these are games that are CPU bound. I have played some CS:GO before and it really liked running on single core, before they updated battle royale mode fixing fps for the most part, after that i seen all threads usage. That aside you would still always have above 100 fps in game and likely more, you can't say its a bottleneck because your GPU's are not maxed out, something will always bottleneck in the system. Even if you take 9900k for comparison and pair it with 2080 Ti, in games that won't properly use all threads and just run on single core you will once again going to see a bottleneck.


----------



## Feigemo0771

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> It depends on games, SLI have issues generally and might not max out GPU's only because its SLI. Not sure what settings you run in these games, but obviously these are games that are CPU bound. I have played some CS:GO before and it really liked running on single core, before they updated battle royale mode fixing fps for the most part, after that i seen all threads usage. That aside you would still always have above 100 fps in game and likely more, you can't say its a bottleneck because your GPU's are not maxed out, something will always bottleneck in the system. Even if you take 9900k for comparison and pair it with 2080 Ti, in games that won't properly use all threads and just run on single core you will once again going to see a bottleneck.


True. SLI has its issues. I wish it could suffer less in Battlefield 5. 100% CPU usage once loaded. But what more could you expect from an almost 9-year-old CPU？


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

SLI also puts more strain on the CPU, although it still should run games like BF5 without too many issues. I have 1070 here with x5680 on 4340 MHz, for the most part it runs everything well. Single core performance is x58 weakness in this day and age but it hugely depends on games and optimization as well.


----------



## theister

donsolamente said:


> Curious about setting up 4 sticks in triple channel mode as per the mobo manual. Any drawbacks to this? For example, would it still be better to have 3x4gb sticks in triple channel as compared to 4x4gb in the triple channel configuration?





donsolamente said:


> Hi Kana-Maru,
> 
> Here is a pic of what I was referring to from my manual http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af254/Jaquith/DDR3_GA.jpg
> 
> I noticed the different setup for 4 modules under 3 channel memory configuration and wasn't sure what that meant.



I posted about this a few reads before : 4 sticks all the same size are only able to run in flexmode (fake triple) or dual. Flex mode : 3/4 of the memory amount are running in triple chan speed, 1/4 only in single chan speed. so if you hit the 1/4 for a ram access it is SLOW. That's the downside of this, no matter what other people say.



snorlaxgangs said:


> Not sure if it helps but G.Skill sniper 2400C11 1x4GB is really cheap (~$12 per stick) and it's compatible with old mb like R2E. Ripjaws dual 2x4GB needed timing tweak to get it to run. I bought a few to play with since my cpu&uncore clock can't get any higher without require more voltage. It works fine at 2400C10 1.67v, already (memtest 1 pass, prime large 1h no error..yet). Anyway, i remember back then kingston made triple channel ram kit that run at 2666MHz, so it means these x58 mb can actually reach higher ram frequency?



Is this single or dual ranked ram? read / copy are looking too low, you should see at least over 30gb for read and next to 37 to 40 for copy.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

CS:GO and Overwatch are not that graphics intensive. You'll be CPU bound no matter the hardware. In PUBG there's areas I'm still GPU bound with the GTX 1080 at 1440p.


----------



## BOBKOC

snorlaxgangs said:


> @BOBKOC Hi, could you show me how to get these ram working at advertised clock speed?
> [/LIST]


I also don't have a successful practice for 2400Mhz over 3x4Gb(2R) on Gigabyte &W3670

+just in case↓ =>3х8GB_ECC vs 3х8GB_ECC+8GBno_ECC
For
ECC -Samsung 8Gb 2Rx8 PC3L-1200Е-11-12-E3
no_ECC(Desktop) 8GB_Crucial ballistix tactical 1866
(XMP edited)
@1.5v


----------



## Kana-Maru

Enphenate said:


> My X58 setup is still running strong 9 years later! Still running an Asus P6X58D E & Intel L5639 Hex. I just purchased a GTX2070 and have been considering completely moving away from the x58 architecture and upgrading my CPU/mobo/ram combo. Is it worth squeezing out any more performance from this system and upgrade to a stronger Xeon processor? I could potentially squeeze a bit more life out of it and upgrade to a x5690 or W3690.


I loved that L5639 and I still have mines somewhere. I would say that it's pretty much time to move on, but honestly we really don't "have to". I recently finished my "AMD Fury X 2020 - Kana's FineWine Edition" and honestly the platform (and the Fury X  ) still have plenty of gaming life in it. Of course that depends on the games you play and what you need to do on your PC. As long as your have your CPU to at least 3.8Ghz and up you should be fine for gaming. 

I'm still as productive as ever and run many VMs, crunch tons of data and I think I've just about tapped all of the power out of this beastly platform. I was thinking about buying a new case, but I'm pretty sure I'll upgrade eventually, but I've been saying that for 4 years now lol. How does that GTX 1070 perform on the X58 platform in your opinion. 




Feigemo0771 said:


> I'm running an EVGA X58 SLI3 and a W3680 (almost W3690) on 4.6GHz with triple-channel G.Skill at 1866MHz. Honestly, it can't crank out every horsepower of my GTX970 SLI. It just can't, especially in some CPU demanding games (CS:GO and Overwatch), let alone RTX 2070. It's bottlenecking heavily in some modern games and software due to lack of instruction sets and outdated structure. I don't think W3690 will make any difference even if you push it to 4.8GHz. Time to move on.


I actually just benchmarked CS:GO on my Fury X 2020 review and I thought my CPU @ 4Ghz with a STOCK Fury X did very well in CS:GO and Rainbow Six. Where is the heavy bottlenecking and how many frames do you need?


----------



## Kana-Maru

donsolamente said:


> Hi Kana-Maru,
> 
> Here is a pic of what I was referring to from my manual http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af254/Jaquith/DDR3_GA.jpg
> 
> I noticed the different setup for 4 modules under 3 channel memory configuration and wasn't sure what that meant.


Yeah it's that hybrid mode stuff. Just go with 3 Modules or 6 modules if you want the best performance. If you have 4 sticks only 3 of them will run in Triple Channel. Some people say 3 RAM modules are easier to overclock the CPU & RAM. I never had problems with 3 or 6 personally.


----------



## Feigemo0771

Kana-Maru said:


> I loved that L5639 and I still have mines somewhere. I would say that it's pretty much time to move on, but honestly we really don't "have to". I recently finished my "AMD Fury X 2020 - Kana's FineWine Edition" and honestly the platform (and the Fury X  ) still have plenty of gaming life in it. Of course that depends on the games you play and what you need to do on your PC. As long as your have your CPU to at least 3.8Ghz and up you should be fine for gaming.
> 
> I'm still as productive as ever and run many VMs, crunch tons of data and I think I've just about tapped all of the power out of this beastly platform. I was thinking about buying a new case, but I'm pretty sure I'll upgrade eventually, but I've been saying that for 4 years now lol. How does that GTX 1070 perform on the X58 platform in your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually just benchmarked CS:GO on my Fury X 2020 review and I thought my CPU @ 4Ghz with a STOCK Fury X did very well in CS:GO and Rainbow Six. Where is the heavy bottlenecking and how many frames do you need?


I'm using a 180Hz panel, and I need framerates higher than 180FPS constantly. But that rarely happens both in CS: GO and Overwatch. The framerate fluctuates a lot, and it drops below 100FPS in some cases and causes stutters or inconsistency. Maybe the CPU wasn't the problem, and maybe it was caused by memory performance? I have no idea.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Feigemo0771 said:


> I'm using a 180Hz panel, and I need framerates higher than 180FPS constantly. But that rarely happens both in CS: GO and Overwatch. The framerate fluctuates a lot, and it drops below 100FPS in some cases and causes stutters or inconsistency. Maybe the CPU wasn't the problem, and maybe it was caused by memory performance? I have no idea.


You need more IPC(better cpu) to push the frames higher. Faster ram will help a tiny bit, but an over haul to something current will help alot more.


----------



## snorlaxgangs

theister said:


> I posted about this a few reads before : 4 sticks all the same size are only able to run in flexmode (fake triple) or dual. Flex mode : 3/4 of the memory amount are running in triple chan speed, 1/4 only in single chan speed. so if you hit the 1/4 for a ram access it is SLOW. That's the downside of this, no matter what other people say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this single or dual ranked ram? read / copy are looking too low, you should see at least over 30gb for read and next to 37 to 40 for copy.


It's a single rank. Yeah my read/copy is low for some reason, uncore is 3800 but i never reached more than 30GB.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I played some CS:GO to see if fps were dropping that bad, it doesn't seem too bad to me. I also recorded and uploaded for comparison, i am thinking your SLI scaling is just not that good for the most part. Also highest settings used in the video, lower settings ( especially shadows ) gives quite a bit more fps. First part training mode - second part multiplayer.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Feigemo0771 said:


> I'm using a 180Hz panel, and I need framerates higher than 180FPS constantly. But that rarely happens both in CS: GO and Overwatch. The framerate fluctuates a lot, and it drops below 100FPS in some cases and causes stutters or inconsistency. Maybe the CPU wasn't the problem, and maybe it was caused by memory performance? I have no idea.


Well what settings are you using in CS:GO? In my review I tested it at 720p lowest graphical settings and literally *averaged 362 FPS*. The lows weren't that bad either, 171fps 0.1% of the time and the lowest frame average you can expect to see was _(FPS MIN Caliber™)_ 240fps......well above your monitor refresh rate. 

Also my CPU was at 4Ghz and RAM was only at 1600Mhz (9-9-9-9-24) with a Stock Fury X. Nothing special here. I can literally get 40fps in Resident Evil 2 and Resident Evil 3 with nearly max settings with a stock Fury X and 3.8Ghz - 4Ghz overclock on the CPU. Then there's Warframe  

*Resident Evil 3*





*Resident Evil 2*





I'm pretty sure CS:GO should run like water if RE runs that well. I don't have Overwatch, even though that is a very fun game I like to play and used to play on Xbox One, so I can't really give you any numbers on that. I did benchmark 12 games, several resolutions and Ray Tracing. You might have to check some of your settings to see why CS:GO isn't working properly. I'll send you a link to the X58 + Fury X 2020 benchmark review.


----------



## Feigemo0771

Kana-Maru said:


> Well what settings are you using in CS:GO? In my review I tested it at 720p lowest graphical settings and literally *averaged 362 FPS*. The lows weren't that bad either, 171fps 0.1% of the time and the lowest frame average you can expect to see was _(FPS MIN Caliber™)_ 240fps......well above your monitor refresh rate.
> 
> Also my CPU was at 4Ghz and RAM was only at 1600Mhz (9-9-9-9-24) with a Stock Fury X. Nothing special here. I can literally get 40fps in Resident Evil 2 and Resident Evil 3 with nearly max settings with a stock Fury X and 3.8Ghz - 4Ghz overclock on the CPU. Then there's Warframe
> 
> *Resident Evil 3*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZcwxSZ4Cbw
> 
> *Resident Evil 2*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee1jLG5XfxM
> 
> I'm pretty sure CS:GO should run like water if RE runs that well. I don't have Overwatch, even though that is a very fun game I like to play and used to play on Xbox One, so I can't really give you any numbers on that. I did benchmark 12 games, several resolutions and Ray Tracing. You might have to check some of your settings to see why CS:GO isn't working properly. I'll send you a link to the X58 + Fury X 2020 benchmark review.


Well, there must something wrong with my rig. 4.6GHz, triple channel memory, GTX 970 in SLI. That graphics power should be plenty for CS: GO. (Almost) low settings at 1080P, and it barely reaches 180FPS. Even if it can, it won't stay there for long. There are times when it goes under 120FPS. I got an additional cooling fan (not showing in these photos) blowing the whole setup, and both CPU and GPU temperatures are pretty decent, so that shouldn't be a problem. Maybe a driver issue? I don't know.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Feigemo0771 said:


> Well, there must something wrong with my rig. 4.6GHz, triple channel memory, GTX 970 in SLI. That graphics power should be plenty for CS: GO. (Almost) low settings at 1080P, and it barely reaches 180FPS. Even if it can, it won't stay there for long. There are times when it goes under 120FPS. I got an additional cooling fan (not showing in these photos) blowing the whole setup, and both CPU and GPU temperatures are pretty decent, so that shouldn't be a problem. Maybe a driver issue? I don't know.


Yeah a solar powered calculator can run CS:GO with ease especially at 1080p. Is it possible for you to disable the SLI for the game and see what you get with only one GPU (the top GPU that is). 4.6Ghz should be more than plenty and the GPUs shouldn't even break a sweat. At 720p 'LOW' settings my GPU temps were 33c average with a max of 35c (29c low). GPU load was 44% average. I didn't test 1080p though. 

You can try uninstalling the drivers, DDU and re-installing the latest drivers I suppose.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Its probably SLI, i suspect single card on low settings should do better. Might want to take one of cards out and just try with one card installed, since SLI strains CPU quite a bit.
I had HD 6990 ( 2 GPUs on single PCB ) and it certainly was killing fps without even maxing out.


----------



## theister

@Feigemo0771

run that fps-benchmark map from the workshop in cs go (forgot the name about, elothical or somewhat is the developer called, you should find it by searching fps benchmark) for better comparison.


----------



## Feigemo0771

Thank you for your help. Guess what, 720P low settings, SLI disabled and bound the csgo.exe to core 0-5 (I thought the hyper-thread was causing FPS drops), and it is~~~~~~ exactly the same. It dropped from around 200 FPS to 140 fps facing the mid doors from the CT SPAWN side in Dust_2. 200+ FPS in FPS_BENCHMARK map, but it drops like hell, especially when the camera was going through the smoke. But if I think from a different perspective, I should be pleased and grateful to see that it can still run most 3A games even after almost a decade. I shouldn't be too harsh on it for not being able to run these online games at a sky-high FPS like a 9900K.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Yeah don't be so hard, we are using old tech\old gpu tech. Sky high is good on the newer platforms, but you won't see any of them. I got over 1000fps in Warframe which means 1000% nothing to me. I averaged 217FPS @ 4K with max graphic settings.....good proof the X58 is still good for gaming especially certain games that people play competitively (RB6, CS:GO, Apex etc.). You shouldn't be having those problems with CS:GO even with HT enabled.


----------



## donsolamente

You guys are all super helpful, thanks! Good to know how the flex mode works as well. Just another question about ram, would a low voltage (1.35) ram work with my x58-udr3 1.0? Something like this g skill : https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-240-pin-ddr3-sdram/p/N82E16820231480
Would it be better for overclocking?


----------



## Kana-Maru

I would highly suggest you get a Triple Channel Memory Kit and call it a day. Quad will work though. I use 1.35v RAM and have for years, no problems. You should be able to knock it up to 1.65v with no problems whenever you want to overclock.


----------



## donsolamente

Hey Kana-Maru,

Thank you! Finding a triple channel kit here seems like an impossible task so I'm considering picking up 4 and using 3 and/or buying another 2 if I can find it to run 6 sticks.


----------



## Kana-Maru

donsolamente said:


> Hey Kana-Maru,
> 
> Thank you! Finding a triple channel kit here seems like an impossible task so I'm considering picking up 4 and using 3 and/or buying another 2 if I can find it to run 6 sticks.


No problem. I'm in the USA so it's not impossible to find triple channel kits here. Also you don't "need" to buy a "kit"...... just buy 3 or 6 modules lol. :thumb: DDR3 is pretty cheap nowadays.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Kits usually are better, because timings might be very different on lower quality RAM sticks and pairing them with better quality sticks will hold better quality sticks back. ECC memory is really cheap nowadays, at least DDR3. I would say get 3x8 GB of 1333 MHz ECC RAM and overclock to 1600 - 1800 MHz with decent timings, can push voltage to 1.65v and that should help you with frequency. Although, i have GA-X58A-UD3R (rev. 2.0) here and it doesn't seem to let me mess with timings regardless of voltage. I can push frequency to 2200 MHz on 1.55v ( stock voltage is 1.5v - 1600 MHz ), but i can't tighten timings from 11-12-12-31 even if i increase voltage. I imagine your board would suffer same issues, though it can also be that my RAM just can't do better than this but unlikely as i have a lot of voltage headroom.


----------



## donsolamente

Yup that's what I'm trying to do. I live in Vancouver so people are selling decent ddr3 modules for $30-40 a piece, and retailers aren't much better. But I guess I am looking at non-ecc 1600 well. I may be able to get my hand on the GSkill sniper 4x4GB and try to pick up another two modules. I guess my other question regarding the voltage is what if I get two more sticks with the same timings but 1.5v? Something like this? Would that make a difference in terms of compatability and overclocking?

Many of you are saying as long as the speed is the same it shouldn't matter, so wondering how hard I should try towards matching the models.


----------



## Kana-Maru

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Kits usually are better, because timings might be very different on lower quality RAM sticks and pairing them with better quality sticks will hold better quality sticks back.


Maybe I should have been a little clearer. It's common knowledge that you should buy 3 Modules from the SAME manufacture (same brand\model#). That way you know the timings and everything will be the same. I just didn't feel the need to explain that. 




donsolamente said:


> Yup that's what I'm trying to do. I live in Vancouver so people are selling decent ddr3 modules for $30-40 a piece, and retailers aren't much better. But I guess I am looking at non-ecc 1600 well. I may be able to get my hand on the GSkill sniper 4x4GB and try to pick up another two modules. I guess my other question regarding the voltage is what if I get two more sticks with the same timings but 1.5v? Something like this? Would that make a difference in terms of compatability and overclocking?
> 
> Many of you are saying as long as the speed is the same it shouldn't matter, so wondering how hard I should try towards matching the models.


You don't necessarily need ECC RAM especially if you want THE best performance. I had a easier time overclocking with non-ECC RAM, but I can definitely benefit from ECC RAM for my workloads anyways. 

I don't know why you want to go Dual Channel, you'll be much better performance from Triple Channel, but I do understand your location issues. Also $90 for DDR3 old tech? Thats higher than some DDR4 kits. Don't worry so much about the voltage, they all should run at 1.65v with no issues once you start overclocking.


----------



## donsolamente

Kana-Maru said:


> Maybe I should have been a little clearer. It's common knowledge that you should buy 3 Modules from the SAME manufacture (same brand\model#). That way you know the timings and everything will be the same. I just didn't feel the need to explain that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't necessarily need ECC RAM especially if you want THE best performance. I had a easier time overclocking with non-ECC RAM, but I can definitely benefit from ECC RAM for my workloads anyways.
> 
> I don't know why you want to go Dual Channel, you'll be much better performance from Triple Channel, but I do understand your location issues. Also $90 for DDR3 old tech? Thats higher than some DDR4 kits. Don't worry so much about the voltage, they all should run at 1.65v with no issues once you start overclocking.


Hi Kana-Maru,

Sorry if I`m being unclear. I do want triple channel, but it`s proving very difficult to find just 3 or 6 identical modules unless they are 2gb each. Since I`m much more likely to find 2x and 4x kits, I`m basically trying to buy a pack of 4 and a pack of 2 or a pack of 2 and just one more stick to make it all work. This is a challenge because if I do find a deal on 2x4b or 4x4gb packs, it`s difficult to find the identical sticks to make it either 3 or 6 modules. 

Closest I`ve found so far is buying the 2x4gb Corsair and the 4x4gb G.Skill - same timings but different volts, which as you said shouldn`t be an issue. This will cost me about $120 altogether, which is actually a `deal`for the market here!


----------



## Feigemo0771

I ran some tests on my memory with AIDA64 the other day, and there's something I don't understand. I first ran the benchmark with just one channel at 2133MHz, and the read speed was 15,336MB/S. Then I ran it in a triple-channel configuration with the same frequency, and it only reached a read speed of 26,429MB/S. I thought it would be 3-times faster than single-channel, but it didn't, not even close. Is "triple-channel has 3-times of bandwidth than single-channel" a theoretical max and can not be reached in reality? Or was it just an unstable memory overclock?


----------



## theister

1. it is not 3x for reasons :>
2. you need high uncore (cache speed) to utilize high frequency with low cas and triple chan, so if you do not change this too, you will "bottleneck" your ram read / writes / copy


----------



## Feigemo0771

Well, I saw the ram speed almost doubled in dual-channel, so I speculated that triple-channel should be 3x. 
I set the Uncore frequency at 3200MHz, and I haven't tried going higher than that. Not sure which voltage should be adjusted if I want to play with the Uncore frequency.


----------



## Kana-Maru

donsolamente said:


> Hi Kana-Maru,
> 
> Sorry if I`m being unclear. I do want triple channel, but it`s proving very difficult to find just 3 or 6 identical modules unless they are 2gb each. Since I`m much more likely to find 2x and 4x kits, I`m basically trying to buy a pack of 4 and a pack of 2 or a pack of 2 and just one more stick to make it all work. This is a challenge because if I do find a deal on 2x4b or 4x4gb packs, it`s difficult to find the identical sticks to make it either 3 or 6 modules.
> 
> Closest I`ve found so far is buying the 2x4gb Corsair and the 4x4gb G.Skill - same timings but different volts, which as you said shouldn`t be an issue. This will cost me about $120 altogether, which is actually a `deal`for the market here!


I understand your situation. I'm in the USA and it's much easier to find and have RAM shipped to you here. If that's the route you want to take ($120) go for it if you have no other choice.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Feigemo0771 said:


> I ran some tests on my memory with AIDA64 the other day, and there's something I don't understand. I first ran the benchmark with just one channel at 2133MHz, and the read speed was 15,336MB/S. Then I ran it in a triple-channel configuration with the same frequency, and it only reached a read speed of 26,429MB/S. I thought it would be 3-times faster than single-channel, but it didn't, not even close. Is "triple-channel has 3-times of bandwidth than single-channel" a theoretical max and can not be reached in reality? Or was it just an unstable memory overclock?


Well most of the performance numbers are normally theoretical. Triple Channel won't make it magically 3 times fast. It will allow lower latency and allow the data to be accessed in order across the modules. The highest I was able to go was around 31GB\s Read and 37GB\s Copy with 2100Mhz which is GOOD considering 25.6GB\s is the stock. So you are basically reaching advertised max trasfer rate for triple channel as advertised. Single channel operates at 64-bits and dual operates at 128-bits wide. Overlocking the QPI and Uncore will normally net better results, but you should still watch the latency and heat (which increases with voltages) because despite the high overclocks your performance will degrade. So good cooling will be necessary and as we know....we are 1st gen......and we can get really hot.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Back when i had i7 4770, i had my 1600 MHz RAM on 2400 MHz, fairly tight timings on 1.71v. Performance in RAM specific benchmarks sure were better compared to lower frequencies, but generally increase in daily tasks like gaming or even video rendering was very minimal. With x58 platform uncore frequency will be holding RAM frequency performance back and for that reason it might be better to focus on timings instead. In fact it might be better to run lower clocked RAM with better timings, thus being able to run uncore frequency lower, being able to reduce voltage and finally having lower temperature on CPU.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Well it depends on what you are using the RAM to achieve. In my X5660 Full Review I looked at the performance from 1600Mhz up to 2000Mhz in gaming. Gaming wise you won't be gaining much. A few extra percentages in synthetic benchmarks and in actual games some run better or worse. For gaming I prefer 1600Mhz with tighter timings (or stock 9-9-9-24) which is why pretty much all of my GPU\gaming benchmarks are ran with approx. 1600Mhz. 

Daily usage for the majority is more or less the same regardless of the RAM speeds and timings. For "actual" real life workloads that DOES NOT revolve around gaming, emulation, streaming, folding, benchmarking, word processing, web browsing or whatever else basic usage the majority "gamer rigs" use, having an increase in RAM frequency is really beneficial. "Real life" meaning getting paid to complete your actual job, not just run stuff that means nothing ultimately. Being able to have more throughput speeds up a lot of memory intensive workloads that I actually need. 

This platform is just to old and it's FIRST GEN, however, it goes to show how far ahead Intel was ahead of the game at the time. You just simply won't be putting up X99 and above numbers period, but I got pretty close against the best overclocked X99 Ivy & Sandy Bridge-E. Trust me I know....I benchmarked against them with clock for clock comparisons. Intel did great with this platform and I'm sure if I was on the X99 platform I would be even more hesitant to upgrade my PC. I wouldn't worry so much about RAM speed honestly this late after the X58 EoL cycle to be honest. It's fun for a moment, but outside of looking at numbers on a chart it won't mean that much.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 1T is the minimum for me. Lower causes stuttering in CPU bound games. Higher has little average fps gains but still has significant %1 minimum increases.


----------



## 99belle99

My X58 runs at 7-8-7-20 1T 1600 Mhz and 4.2GHz, 7200MHz QPI, UNCORE 3200MHz.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

For some reason this board i have don't like lower timings at all, can go up to 2200 MHz 11-12-12-31-220 1T on 1.54v ~. I tried 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24-175 1T, which seemingly from the little testing i did gave me lower 1% low fps compared to 2170 MHz. Difference is very minimal but its there.


----------



## 99belle99

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> For some reason this board i have don't like lower timings at all, can go up to 2200 MHz 11-12-12-31-220 1T on 1.54v ~. I tried 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24-175 1T, which seemingly from the little testing i did gave me lower 1% low fps compared to 2170 MHz. Difference is very minimal but its there.


My RAM is as old as my system and that the timings it's rated for as they are 2GB sticks. My system will not boot at higher speeds like 2000MHz or even 1800MHz.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

6x2GB i am assuming, uncore gets weird at higher frequencies with 6 sticks.


----------



## 99belle99

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> 6x2GB i am assuming, uncore gets weird at higher frequencies with 6 sticks.


It was 3x2GB's. Was still gaming with 6GB's up until a month or two before Christmas when I upgraded to a Ryzen 7 system.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Most Samsung HCH9 or HYK0 I have issues with the 3rd RAM slot dropping at low timings. I have to reset the CMOS a few times to get it to work.


----------



## donsolamente

Hi all,

Well I installed my new processor but the system won't post. Screen is black. Computer powers up and the yellow Mobo lights remain on. Tried to clear cmos, and successfully upgraded my bios a few days prior. Any tips?


----------



## Kana-Maru

donsolamente said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well I installed my new processor but the system won't post. Screen is black. Computer powers up and the yellow Mobo lights remain on. Tried to clear cmos, and successfully upgraded my bios a few days prior. Any tips?


Well that's not good. So the old processor works and the new one doesn't......I think it's pretty easy to figure this one out. I mean going through the troubleshooting steps won't do much if everything else is working fine.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I would try reseating the RAM, try different slots with 1 stick, etc. If it doesn't work reseat the CPU. The first few google searches have good results with the rev 1, so it should be compatible.


----------



## donsolamente

Hi all,

False alarm! Sorry. Fiddled around with the ram but ended up replacing the cmos battery with a new one I had laying around. 

I'm using all 6 sticks of ram now, considering 2 of them are from a different kit as I previously mentioned, does it matter how I put them in? Bios reads them as 1333 and I wasn't able to boot when I enabled xmp.

But right now I'm having trouble booting into windows with an "inaccessible boot device" error. I switched back to ahci for my ssd but no luck.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Glad you got it up and running. Avoid XMP for now and just make sure everything is set to the default in the BIOS. The SSD should show right up in a SATA port. You should also be able to check it from the BIOS as well. Also no as long as the RAM is 1333Mhz you can just installed them in any order.


----------



## Kana-Maru

[Duplicate Post]


----------



## donsolamente

Cool! Fixed the boot issue by following these instructions .

Interestingly, my bios has reverted back to F4 .. which was older than the one I was using even before I upgraded a few days to to F8A (beta). Was that because of the CMOS battery reset? I upgraded to F7 (the default latest one in @BIOS). Still super happy that everything is at least working at stock!


----------



## notyettoday

Long time no see everyone! I've decided I was feeling nostalgic so I grabbed a p6t based rig for cheap. I've seen conflicting info about xeon compatibility, so I picked up a w3540 for $5 on ebay to see if it'd work. Hopefully I'll be an active member again soon!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

If the XMP profile is for 1600Mhz or higher it might not work on these Xeons. You will need to manually enter the timings, then use the BCLK to set your RAM speed. The X series Xeons RAM multiplier doesn't work above 10x. It takes a bit to setup but well worth it.


----------



## Kana-Maru

donsolamente said:


> Cool! Fixed the boot issue by following these instructions.
> 
> Interestingly, my bios has reverted back to F4 .. which was older than the one I was using even before I upgraded a few days to to F8A (beta). Was that because of the CMOS battery reset? I upgraded to F7 (the default latest one in @BIOS). Still super happy that everything is at least working at stock!


I mean you'll want the latest firmware if possible, but I suppose you don't "need" it unless you run into problems or it fixes specific issues. Now you can start you long journey of nostalgic overclocking. You should be able to hit 3.8Ghz - 4Ghz with mostly stock settings. You'll need to adjust the BCLK, CPU Ratio and RAM Frequency. 




notyettoday said:


> Long time no see everyone! I've decided I was feeling nostalgic so I grabbed a p6t based rig for cheap. I've seen conflicting info about xeon compatibility, so I picked up a w3540 for $5 on ebay to see if it'd work. Hopefully I'll be an active member again soon!


Hey man. Welcome BACK to the club. I'm still running my X58. Check out my X58+Fury X in 2020 Review (Kana's FineWine Edition lol). I have thought about upgrading my CPU, but 1440p is still my sweet spot right now. I can still good decent frames in 4K with the types of games I play so I guess I should consider myself lucky. I see you are rocking a AMD Radeon Fury X as well. 

I really HATE that could never get my paws on a EVGA-SR2. I'm sure if I could have I would've done something special with that setup as far as overclocks go.......or at least attempted it. They were very expensive after I wrote my X58 + X5660 review. They shot up so fast in price it wasn't funny. The only cheap ones were defective for parts. 

Do you have Shadow of the Tomb Raider or Rainbow Six: Siege? I'd like certain i7 7800x benchmark information from you have those games.


----------



## donsolamente

Been playing around with it a bit and I have the following working at 4ghz:

Advanced frequency settings
CPU Clock Ratio 20X
CPU Frequency 4.00Ghz (200x20)
QPI Clock Ratio x36
QPI Link Speed 7.2Ghz
Uncore Clock Ratio x17
Uncore frequency 3400Mhz

Base Clock Control Enabled
BCLK Frequency 200
XMP Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) 8
Memory Frequency 1600Mhz
PCI Express Frequency 100 mhz
CPU Clock Drive 800mV
PCI Express Clock Drive 900mV
CPU Clock Skew 0
IOH Clock Skew 0

Advanced CPU Core Features
Intel Turbo Boost Tech Disabled
CPU Cores Enabled All
CPU Multi-Threading Enabled
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) Enabled
C3/C6/C7 State Support Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor Enabled
CPU EIST Function Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT Auto

Advanced Memory Settings
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) Disabled
System Memory Multiplier (SPD) 8
Memory Frequency 1600Mhz
Performance Enhance Standard
DRAM Timing Selectable (SPD) Quick
Profile DDR Voltage 1.5v
Profile QPI Voltage 1.175v
Channel Interleaving 6 Auto
Rank Interleaving 4 Auto

Channel A standard Timing Control 
CAS Latency Time 9
tRCD 9
tRP 9
tRAS 24
Command Rate (CMD) 2

Advanced Voltage Settings
Load-Line Calibration Standard
CPU Vcore 1.28750v
X Dynamic Vcore (DVID) Auto
QPI/Vtt Voltage 1.295v
CPU PLL 1.880v
PCIE Auto
QPI PLL Auto
IOH Core 1.180v
ICH I/O Auto
ICH Core Auto
DRAM Voltage 1.640v
DRAM Termination Auto

Misc Settings
Isochronous Support Enabled
Virtualization Technology Enabled

Tried 4.31ghz (196x22) with Cpu Vcore 1.3625 and QPi/VTT at 1.335 but got BSOD. Any thoughts on where to go from here?

FYI I'm using Corsair 950W PSU, 2xCorsair Vengeance and 4xG.Skill Sniper for 24gb.

Thanks!!


----------



## DooM3

In these deadlock moments I started working with the x 58 platform.



Also play with the timings and frequencies of the ram


----------



## notyettoday

Kana-Maru said:


> I mean you'll want the latest firmware if possible, but I suppose you don't "need" it unless you run into problems or it fixes specific issues. Now you can start you long journey of nostalgic overclocking. You should be able to hit 3.8Ghz - 4Ghz with mostly stock settings. You'll need to adjust the BCLK, CPU Ratio and RAM Frequency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man. Welcome BACK to the club. I'm still running my X58. Check out my X58+Fury X in 2020 Review (Kana's FineWine Edition lol). I have thought about upgrading my CPU, but 1440p is still my sweet spot right now. I can still good decent frames in 4K with the types of games I play so I guess I should consider myself lucky. I see you are rocking a AMD Radeon Fury X as well.
> 
> I really HATE that could never get my paws on a EVGA-SR2. I'm sure if I could have I would've done something special with that setup as far as overclocks go.......or at least attempted it. They were very expensive after I wrote my X58 + X5660 review. They shot up so fast in price it wasn't funny. The only cheap ones were defective for parts.
> 
> Do you have Shadow of the Tomb Raider or Rainbow Six: Siege? I'd like certain i7 7800x benchmark information from you have those games.


Thanks for the welcome man! I'll check that out for sure. I wanted an sr-2 as well, but they disappeared a couple years ago when the 6 cores flooded the market. 

It seems as though I dropped the ball on updating my sigs/rigs, as I no longer have the 7800x nor the fury x anymore. I'll work on getting them updated in the next week or so.


----------



## notyettoday

http://valid.x86.fr/p33rs1 4ghz quick and dirty with an $8 x5650. Can't beat that


----------



## Kana-Maru

DooM3 said:


> In these deadlock moments I started working with the x 58 platform.
> 
> Also play with the timings and frequencies of the ram


Nice. I got 75843 in CPU Queen. We have plenty of time to do a lot things during these times. I've been thinking about breaking down my build and finally replacing the thermal paste on my NB. I've been thinking about buying another case after 7 years to at least give my rig a different look. Just trying to stay patient until around DDR5 or so. 




notyettoday said:


> Thanks for the welcome man! I'll check that out for sure. I wanted an sr-2 as well, but they disappeared a couple years ago when the 6 cores flooded the market.
> 
> It seems as though I dropped the ball on updating my sigs/rigs, as I no longer have the 7800x nor the fury x anymore. I'll work on getting them updated in the next week or so.





notyettoday said:


> http://valid.x86.fr/p33rs1 4ghz quick and dirty with an $8 x5650. Can't beat that



I see. Well give us a update so we get see what you are running now. Also that's a nice quick OC on the CPU. It's still capable of quality gaming at that 4Ghz OC. Definitely not bad for a $8 CPU. Check your PM by the way.


----------



## BOBKOC

DooM3 said:


> In these deadlock moments I started working with the x 58 platform.
> Also play with the timings and frequencies of the ram


3х4GB dual Ranks?


----------



## snorlaxgangs

The other day i put a bunch of ram together and see if it works. Surprisingly my i7 990x can handle more than 24GB. However, no matter what voltage differential between QPI(uncore) voltage and VDIMM from i tried, it can only recognize all 6 slots of ram at 1600, can't do higher than that.

Anyway, there is an old thread from eva2000 from i4memory, pretty good explanation for x58 ram overclocking imo. I manage to get to 2400MHz using Kingston Hyperx beast 8x2GB 2400C11 ( dual rank) and 2x4GB G.Skill ripjaws(dual ranks) 2400C11. Although it's unstable atm, i couldn't even boot to windows a week ago.

Edit: I made a mistake while taking the screenshot, the ram are 2x4GB G.Skill ripjaws, 1x4GB G.Skill sniper, 2x8GB Kingstons hyper beast, 1x4GB kingmax oem i found under the table.


----------



## Kana-Maru

snorlaxgangs said:


> The other day i put a bunch of ram together and see if it works. Surprisingly my i7 990x can handle more than 24GB. However, no matter what voltage differential between QPI(uncore) voltage and VDIMM from i tried, it can only recognize all 6 slots of ram at 1600, can't do higher than that.
> 
> Anyway, there is an old thread from eva2000 from i4memory, pretty good explanation for x58 ram overclocking imo. I manage to get to 2400MHz using Kingston Hyperx beast 8x2GB 2400C11 ( dual rank) and 2x4GB G.Skill ripjaws(dual ranks) 2400C11. Although it's unstable atm, i couldn't even boot to windows a week ago.
> 
> Edit: I made a mistake while taking the screenshot, the ram are 2x4GB G.Skill ripjaws, 1x4GB G.Skill sniper, 2x8GB Kingstons hyper beast, 1x4GB kingmax oem i found under the table.


Crazy how you can just "find" RAM "under the table" :specool: 2400Mhz is very nice, but see if you can get it stable. You'll probably need very loose timings. The highest I could go with ECC Buffered server RAM (1.5v stock = 1.65v OC) is 2100Mhz - 2200Mhz (Stable) which I have been using for years (24GBs Triple).

I found my old PC's prior to my current Intel X58 build (Pentium 4 Extreme @ 3.6Ghz), but I can't find my old AMD PC anywhere. I sold roughly 4 PC's that I don't need and I'm down to an i5 Sandy or Ivy Bridge and my old mid-2000's P4. I've been thinking about plugging in that old P4 to see if it still works.


----------



## theister

snorlaxgangs said:


> The other day i put a bunch of ram together and see if it works. Surprisingly my i7 990x can handle more than 24GB. However, no matter what voltage differential between QPI(uncore) voltage and VDIMM from i tried, it can only recognize all 6 slots of ram at 1600, can't do higher than that.
> 
> Anyway, there is an old thread from eva2000 from i4memory, pretty good explanation for x58 ram overclocking imo. I manage to get to 2400MHz using Kingston Hyperx beast 8x2GB 2400C11 ( dual rank) and 2x4GB G.Skill ripjaws(dual ranks) 2400C11. Although it's unstable atm, i couldn't even boot to windows a week ago.
> 
> Edit: I made a mistake while taking the screenshot, the ram are 2x4GB G.Skill ripjaws, 1x4GB G.Skill sniper, 2x8GB Kingstons hyper beast, 1x4GB kingmax oem i found under the table.


The 24GB limit is from back in the days where 4GB Dimms was the limit for the usual custom market. 

With your 1600er setup : try different uncore rations, the gulftown only needs 1,5:1, sometimes this fix issues going 1,7 to 1,9 or even 2+1:1, with gulftown / westmere you will often have some problems going 2:1, most of my Xeons i tested so far did not like 2:1, board instant denied to boot, with 2+1 no problem (same voltages).

Also you may have a look at the round trip latency setting if your board allows to, sometimes auto settings are bad / missset and causing problems (there is a rtl calc https://www.anandtech.com/show/2869...e-and-evga-at-the-oc-corral-page-6-updated-/6 ), increasing northbride vcore also helps sometimes.


----------



## DooM3

Try using these timings with more voltage they might work


----------



## Owterspace

I am super pleased with my old x58. The board has dual bios, and I was using 0902, and for years the board had been a little finicky with ram. I switched to the other bios which has 0702 on it and my memory problems have gone away. I am running 3 different kits. I have 3x2gb of Super Talent Chrome MGH-E, I have 2x4gb G.Skill RipJawsX, I think they are Hynix maybe? And a 2gb stick of G.Skill Perfect Storm BBSE running at 200x21 with no trouble at all. My Z77 did indeed commit suicide, I do miss it’s speed, but this old girl is running super sweet right now. It’s been years since it’s been a pleasure to use again. It prefers my 850w over the 650w I had in it. I did make the mistake of setting up a raid 0 array with my intel 545s so I have no trim. I’ll have to break it up this weekend I guess. Or maybe tonight. Because it bugs me lol.


----------



## snorlaxgangs

Kana-Maru said:


> Crazy how you can just "find" RAM "under the table" :specool: 2400Mhz is very nice, but see if you can get it stable. You'll probably need very loose timings. The highest I could go with ECC Buffered server RAM (1.5v stock = 1.65v OC) is 2100Mhz - 2200Mhz (Stable) which I have been using for years (24GBs Triple).
> 
> I found my old PC's prior to my current Intel X58 build (Pentium 4 Extreme @ 3.6Ghz), but I can't find my old AMD PC anywhere. I sold roughly 4 PC's that I don't need and I'm down to an i5 Sandy or Ivy Bridge and my old mid-2000's P4. I've been thinking about plugging in that old P4 to see if it still works.


Yeah i think someone thew it away. Btw increase RTL ( delay 5-9) might help pushing ram frequency further.



theister said:


> The 24GB limit is from back in the days where 4GB Dimms was the limit for the usual custom market.
> 
> With your 1600er setup : try different uncore rations, the gulftown only needs 1,5:1, sometimes this fix issues going 1,7 to 1,9 or even 2+1:1, with gulftown / westmere you will often have some problems going 2:1, most of my Xeons i tested so far did not like 2:1, board instant denied to boot, with 2+1 no problem (same voltages).
> 
> Also you may have a look at the round trip latency setting if your board allows to, sometimes auto settings are bad / missset and causing problems (there is a rtl calc https://www.anandtech.com/show/2869...e-and-evga-at-the-oc-corral-page-6-updated-/6 ), increasing northbride vcore also helps sometimes.


Wow thanks, his formula is really working. Unfortunately his email doesn't seem working anymore so i couldn't ask for excel caculator. Do you happen to have any source about ram timing, how to calculate those timings like tCL, tRCD, tRP, tRAS, tFAW and even the whole thing tddWrTRD, tdrWrTRd, tsrWrTRd, tddRdTWr etc.. there are too many and i would love to manually setting them.


DooM3 said:


> Try using these timings with more voltage they might work


Ok i will try it rn. ty


----------



## theister

RTL CALC http://www.mediafire.com/file/oz0moiywtyk/quick_RTL_calc.xlsx/file


----------



## BOBKOC

snorlaxgangs said:


> tRAS, tFAW and even the whole thing tddWrTRD, tdrWrTRd, tsrWrTRd, tddRdTWr etc..


tRAS≥tRCD+tCL+4;
tRC≥tRAS+tRP
_______________________________
tWR≥tCL &
tRTP+tWTR=tWR &
tWR - 6,8,10,12,14,16 & 
tWR=2xtRTP=2хtWTR aka tRTP=tWTR;
tRRD≥4&
tFAW≥tRRD*4&
tWTR≥4&
tWTR≥tRRD&
tWTR=tWTR_SR -(tWCL+4);
tCL≥tWCL
tWCL=tCL -1,2(or = tCL for dual Ranks & asus & tRTR_DD=tWTR_DR=tWTR_DD) & see on CPUPhotoworxx results↓
tWTP = tWR+tWCL+4
tRFC = 8*X & depends on the chip density/ for samsung 2G= [email protected]; [email protected]/
tREF=>max
_____________________
tRTR_DR≥tRTR_SR+1
tRTR_DR+1=tRTR_DD
tWTR_DR=tWTR_DD
tWTR_SR=tWTR+(tWCL+4)
tWTW_DR=tWTW_DD

+-like this↓(an option:guitar


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

BOBKOC said:


> tRAS≥tRCD+tCL+4;
> tRC≥tRAS+tRP
> _______________________________
> tWR≥tCL &
> tRTP+tWTR=tWR &
> tWR - 6,8,10,12,14,16 &
> tWR=2xtRTP=2хtWTR aka tRTP=tWTR;
> tRRD≥4&
> tFAW≥tRRD*4&
> tWTR≥4&
> tWTR≥tRRD&
> tWTR=tWTR_SR -(tWCL+4);
> tCL≥tWCL
> tWCL=tCL -1,2(or = tCL for dual Ranks & asus & tRTR_DD=tWTR_DR=tWTR_DD) & see on CPUPhotoworxx results↓
> tWTP = tWR+tWCL+4
> tRFC = 8*X & depends on the chip density/ for samsung 2G= [email protected]; [email protected]/
> tREF=>max
> _____________________
> tRTR_DR≥tRTR_SR+1
> tRTR_DR+1=tRTR_DD
> tWTR_DR=tWTR_DD
> tWTR_SR=tWTR+(tWCL+4)
> tWTW_DR=tWTW_DD
> 
> +-like this↓(an option:guitar


Is there proper guide to tighten sub timings, because trial and error is not my thing. 9-10-10 on 2000 MHz look nice as well, wonder what kind of uncore and QPI PLL voltages u got there.


----------



## BOBKOC

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> what kind of uncore and QPI PLL voltages u got there.


↓ + https://www.overclock.net/forum/28361360-post15011.html


----------



## Owterspace

She gets a little toasty at 4400. The vcore I'm using is what I used to use for 4500mhz. Not sure if its mitigations or nearly a decade of abuse.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

BOBKOC said:


> ↓ + https://www.overclock.net/forum/28361360-post15011.html


That VTT looks... Hefty... 




Owterspace said:


> She gets a little toasty at 4400. The vcore I'm using is what I used to use for 4500mhz. Not sure if its mitigations or nearly a decade of abuse.


Got very similar voltage on x5680 for 4400 as well, sadly chips that do 4400 on 1.35v don't exist anymore.


----------



## Owterspace

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> That VTT looks... Hefty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got very similar voltage on x5680 for 4400 as well, sadly chips that do 4400 on 1.35v don't exist anymore.



I hear you. She used to do 4.4 @ 1.4, 4.5 @ 1.45, 4.6 @ 1.5, 4.7 @ 1.55 and 4.8 @ 1.6. I can still do those clocks, but they take a little more voltage. 4.8 is still 1.6, which is kind of weird.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

The highest this x5680 did is 4557, that i actually was able to stress test and know that its stable. Running 1.52v 24/7 doesn't seem practical either, not to mention it gets pretty toasty. You need some good cooling to even run 4.8 GHz, i imagine you got custom loop or rather you had it back when you pushed to 4.8 GHz.


----------



## Owterspace

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> The highest this x5680 did is 4557, that i actually was able to stress test and know that its stable. Running 1.52v 24/7 doesn't seem practical either, not to mention it gets pretty toasty. You need some good cooling to even run 4.8 GHz, i imagine you got custom loop or rather you had it back when you pushed to 4.8 GHz.


No not practical at all, but good for benching 

No custom loops just what I have now.


----------



## snorlaxgangs

@BOBKOC How to get cpu tweaker run in windows 10? I tried compatibility mode and it's just hanged.
@theister TY


----------



## snorlaxgangs

@BOBKOC I tried to tweak a bit more, windows start automatic repair with the timing according to file attached. So i only manage to get tRas down a couple for now. Max tWR i can get is +15, it's 19 on auto. Which timing would u recommend i try next in bios?

Edit: I was doing the math wrong. Able to boot to windows and did a few benchmark, timing seems right this time.


----------



## BOBKOC

snorlaxgangs said:


> @BOBKOC Which timing would u recommend i try next in bios?


I can not advise you anything because I have no practice above +- 2150mhz
below is just what applies to what on ASUS, + on Gigа 3х4GB(2R aka dual Ranks) auto timings


----------



## snorlaxgangs

@BOBKOC Thanks man. Actually you already give me a lot of tips to start with. Now it's just test n repeat. At least i got my tRas stable at 28


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Hmmmmmmm...

12 tRAS is unstable. But 15 passes 30 mins of Prime95, so its a good sign. Though performance gain likely is not measurable.


----------



## croc1118

Hello everyone, I found this forum while i was searching for tips for overclocking.
Im very new to overclocking and only saw my older brother do it, and id like to try it myself, my current specs are:

Xeon x5650 at stock speeds
Asus Rampage 3 extreme
12 gb ddr3 at 1333mhz, triple channel
Rx 570 8gb
seasonic focus plus 550w psu

The only thing that is changed in the bios is a slight undervolt of the cpu and an overclock to the memory controller, but I'd like to go further and do an overlock to the cpu, maybe at 3.4 or 3.6, nothing too extreme.
As i said, I never did something like this and if any of you could help getting started, I'd appreciate it, really. I fear making a mistake and end up frying something.
He told me the risks of overclocking this cpu, as everything is connected and it's not simple as changing the bclk.
I really wanted to breathe some new life into this cpu, as I feel it getting old and missing out on it true potential.


----------



## Feigemo0771

croc1118 said:


> Hello everyone, I found this forum while i was searching for tips for overclocking.
> Im very new to overclocking and only saw my older brother do it, and id like to try it myself, my current specs are:
> 
> Xeon x5650 at stock speeds
> Asus Rampage 3 extreme
> 12 gb ddr3 at 1333mhz, triple channel
> Rx 570 8gb
> seasonic focus plus 550w psu
> 
> The only thing that is changed in the bios is a slight undervolt of the cpu and an overclock to the memory controller, but I'd like to go further and do an overlock to the cpu, maybe at 3.4 or 3.6, nothing too extreme.
> As i said, I never did something like this and if any of you could help getting started, I'd appreciate it, really. I fear making a mistake and end up frying something.
> He told me the risks of overclocking this cpu, as everything is connected and it's not simple as changing the bclk.
> I really wanted to breathe some new life into this cpu, as I feel it getting old and missing out on it true potential.


According to my experience, X5650 can run at 4GHz or 4.4GHz. It mostly depends on your motherboard and cooling, since it would take 200 BCLK and maybe 1.25v~1.3V to operate at 4GHz, and a lot of peripherals on your motherboard like ethernet and USB may go haywire at high BCLK frequency or the system just won't even boot, and a 32nm X5650 running at that voltage generates tons of heat. Try 200Mhz*20 [email protected] to see if your motherboard can take it, and lower Vcore one step at a time after passing the stability test. Maintain BCLK related frequencies like QPI speed and memory frequency to their stock speed as close as possible to minimize the impact of high BCLK. I would not recommend going higher than 1.45V Vcore for long term use.


----------



## croc1118

Feigemo0771 said:


> According to my experience, X5650 can run at [email protected] or [email protected] without breaking a sweat. It mostly depends on your motherboard, since it would take 200 BCLK to operate at 4GHz, and a lot of peripherals on your motherboard like ethernet and USB may go haywire at high BCLK frequency or the system just won't even boot. Try 200Mhz*20 [email protected] to see if your motherboard can take it, and lower Vcore one step at a time after passing the stability test. Maintain BCLK related frequencies like QPI speed and memory frequency to their stock speed as close as possible to minimize the impact of high BCLK. I would not recommend going higher than 1.45V Vcore for long term use.


Hi, thank you for answering
For now i think its better to start at a lower frequency, since im new to overclocking. Something like 3.4 would be a good starting ground to experiment on.
Is there anything else I should adjust too? I heard that there are other things related to the RAM that should also be changed on other forums.
Also, what programs do you recommend to use to stress test/bench the cpu?


----------



## Kana-Maru

croc1118 said:


> Hello everyone, I found this forum while i was searching for tips for overclocking.
> Im very new to overclocking and only saw my older brother do it, and id like to try it myself, my current specs are:
> 
> Xeon x5650 at stock speeds
> Asus Rampage 3 extreme
> 12 gb ddr3 at 1333mhz, triple channel
> Rx 570 8gb
> seasonic focus plus 550w psu
> 
> The only thing that is changed in the bios is a slight undervolt of the cpu and an overclock to the memory controller, but I'd like to go further and do an overlock to the cpu, maybe at 3.4 or 3.6, nothing too extreme.
> As i said, I never did something like this and if any of you could help getting started, I'd appreciate it, really. I fear making a mistake and end up frying something.
> He told me the risks of overclocking this cpu, as everything is connected and it's not simple as changing the bclk.
> I really wanted to breathe some new life into this cpu, as I feel it getting old and missing out on it true potential.


Well don't tweak settings until you understand what you are doing. 3.4Ghz - 3.8Ghz should be easy with mostly stock settings. Try to get your CPU up to 3.6Ghz or 3.8Ghz first. You'll probably need around 1.20v - 1.25v (vCore or CPU Voltage in BIOS). Try increase your BCLK to around 165Mhz and setting the CPU Ratio until you see the CPU speed you want (3400Mhz = 3.4Ghz etc). 

The RAM should be fine if set to AUTO or Default, but you can set it manually as well to 9-9-9-24 with DRAM Voltage set to 1.65v. 

You can also leave the LLC (Load Line Calibration) set to AUTO or Disable during this test run. 

3.8Ghz or 4Ghz seems to be the sweet spot for me during gaming sessions in 2020 and daily usage.

For a quick stability test you can use IntelBurnTest or Prime95


----------



## Feigemo0771

croc1118 said:


> Hi, thank you for answering
> For now i think its better to start at a lower frequency, since im new to overclocking. Something like 3.4 would be a good starting ground to experiment on.
> Is there anything else I should adjust too? I heard that there are other things related to the RAM that should also be changed on other forums.
> Also, what programs do you recommend to use to stress test/bench the cpu?


I mostly use AIDA64 and Prime95 for stability test and CPU-Z for benchmarking. I can't recall settings for my X5650 since I've been using an unlocked W3680 for quite a while and it doesn't require adjusting BCLK to overclock. "Ram related things," you mean memory timings? Well, just as Kana-Maru said, you may want to set everything about RAM to AUTO. I suggest lowering the memory multiplier to maintain the memory frequency close to its stock speed. It's risky to overclock your RAM without knowing if the CPU overclocking is stable because when the system crashes, you will not be able to tell what is causing the problem.


----------



## croc1118

I loaded the default bios setting and turned up the bclock to 170, the cpu voltage to 1,25 and the rest was left on auto, so far so good. Going to try to stress test it tomorrow and see what more I can do in terms of lowering the voltage. I tried to change what I previously had and it (the changes my brother made some time ago) resulted in an instant bsod, can't remember what was it. As before, I upped the bclock and voltage and changed the rest so it was as close as before the bclock change. Some of the setting that were changed were the uclk (3066 before I upped the bclock) , qpi data link rate, cpu pll voltage, qpi/dram voltage and finally, dram voltage. I changed the frequencies to match what I had before, and upped the voltages a bit all around to try and negate any instability, but it didn't work out, it'd best to use the default bios setting and work from there, as I don't really understand what was changed and why.

Tomorrow I will send some pictures of all the main bios settings regarding the frequencies and voltages


----------



## Kana-Maru

Alright post those pics. 

Also just leave everything set to stock in the BIOS while trying to hit 3.6Ghz - 3.8Ghz. You shouldn't have to change anything except the settings I listed about (BCLK around 165. CPU voltage: 1.20v to 1.25v, LLC AUTO or Disabled, DDR3 Frequency 1333Mhz or 1600Mhz with 9-9-9-24)

So there's no need to mess with QPI\DRAM or UCLK just yet. Don't even think about touching the CPU PLL just yet, leave it set to default\stock settings (1.80v)


----------



## donsolamente

So a quick update to where I'm at with my 5675 for those of you interested. 

I'm stable at 21x204 (4.28ghz) with uncore at 17x (3468mhz) and SPD at 8 so my my ram is running at 1632. I found better stability with Turbo enabled, c1e to Auto, and LLC to Level 2 and the following volts:

CPU Vcore 1.33750v (reads as 1.328 in CPUZ)
QPI/Vtt Voltage 1.295v
CPU PLL 1.840v
DRAM Voltage 1.640v

Cinebench r20 score = 1984

23x187 also works for 4.3ghz, but oddly a higher uncore (17 vs 16x), proves to be unstable, leaving me with 1496mhz ram and an uncore of 2992mhz.

Any increase to multi or blck results in crashes, so I think this is the peak for my current volts. Multipliers of 24 and 25 never stick - I'm thinking that's a quirk of the mobo/cpu, but oddly enough if I enabled Intel turbo boost and use a 23x multiplier it reboots into a 25x multiplier. Lol. So for example 23x172 turns into 25x172 so I boot into 4.2ghz..

I'm having a major issue with CPU temps though. I'm idle around 45c, and 10-15mins of PRIME95 pushes me to 90C+! I take it this is unsafe, lol. Regular use (gaming, audio mixing etc.) never gets me that high of course, but I'm afraid to push voltage any higher. Can't figure it out. I replaced my old Mugen 2 with a Deepcool Gammax 400 and threw on an extra fan but it's not helped. I've ordered a Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut paste in the hopes it helps a bit.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

6 ~ hours Prime95 stable.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

croc1118 said:


> Hello everyone, I found this forum while i was searching for tips for overclocking.
> Im very new to overclocking and only saw my older brother do it, and id like to try it myself, my current specs are:
> 
> Xeon x5650 at stock speeds
> Asus Rampage 3 extreme
> 12 gb ddr3 at 1333mhz, triple channel
> Rx 570 8gb
> seasonic focus plus 550w psu
> 
> The only thing that is changed in the bios is a slight undervolt of the cpu and an overclock to the memory controller, but I'd like to go further and do an overlock to the cpu, maybe at 3.4 or 3.6, nothing too extreme.
> As i said, I never did something like this and if any of you could help getting started, I'd appreciate it, really. I fear making a mistake and end up frying something.
> He told me the risks of overclocking this cpu, as everything is connected and it's not simple as changing the bclk.
> I really wanted to breathe some new life into this cpu, as I feel it getting old and missing out on it true potential.



I would go for 4 GHz, really depends on what kind of cooling you have. Now the easiest way i found for me, to overclock x58 is to get RAM and uncore stable first, you will need to increase BCLK ( base clock ), which will basically overclock everything. First thing to have in mind is that uncore doesn't have to be 2xRAM clock nor multiplier. Funnily enough 20x uncore multiplier don't even work on this board i have, you would want to stay somewhere in between 14x to 19x, depending on BCLK. You should start with increasing BCLK and keeping uncore voltage and clock the same as it is right now, so you will know it is stable. Now you have either 1333 MHz RAM or 1600 MHz simply running on 1333 because that is default frequency that these boards run. If it is 1333 MHz you will have to either increase timing values or increase RAM voltage to make a jump to 1600, if it is 1600 it would be a little bit easier by running 160 BCLK and using timings and voltage specified on the kit. Now lets say you do have uncore and RAM ready for stress testing ( i would suggest 2 hours of Prime95 or LinX Linpack, LinX is better for core itself in my opinion ). You gonna want to have core clock lower than spec on stock voltage so you also know that is stable and you will only need to adjust multiplier later on for easy frequency jump. I personally stress test RAM and uncore with core being around 4 GHz on around 1.3v, most of these chips will do 4 GHz on 1.3v. Now lets say you successfully passed 2 hours of Prime95 and your system is somewhat stable ( 2 hours is not bad, because memory and uncore errors usually show themselves quickly ). You gonna want to get software that shows your CPU's voltage so you know it is the same voltage you want to have, here you will have to adjust Vdroop settings in BIOS and might want to disable power saving features like C states ( i suggest u keep C1 enabled ). I will not go into high detail on what Vdroop is, but ur board might have few settings for it and you want to use whichever one gives you the most accurate voltage on full load to the voltage set by you. Now when all of this is done, you gonna start with increasing multiplier and core voltage and if you don't want to push too high, 3.6 or 3.8 GHz is respectable overclock on x5650, you gonna want to use the lowest voltage that you can, might as well start with stock voltage. If your computer won't boot its clearly unstable and core voltage is too low, boots and bluescreens, voltage too low. If you can properly boot you can start Prime95 blend test, if you get errors really fast then voltage is definitely too low and i would make voltage jump in few increments. If you pass 1 hour of Prime95 that is a good sign and i would just run LinX at this point with all memory selected. 4 hours of LinX usually is stable although i would suggest running it multiple times for 4 hours or more to be sure that it is stable. If by any chance you are stable without any voltage increase you could start reducing voltage to reduce heat of the chip, that would also mean you have really good chip. If you don't go above 180 BCLK it is unlikely that you will need to mess with any other voltages and most of them should be left on auto, you might want to stress test without any XMP profile enabled to make sure your board don't give your RAM weird timings and make your system unstable. After all is stable you can enable XMP profile, reduce uncore or RAM voltages and enable power saving features, then stress test again, if your are stable, then you are done and can enjoy your new gained performance !


----------



## croc1118

Kana-Maru said:


> Alright post those pics.
> 
> Also just leave everything set to stock in the BIOS while trying to hit 3.6Ghz - 3.8Ghz. You shouldn't have to change anything except the settings I listed about (BCLK around 165. CPU voltage: 1.20v to 1.25v, LLC AUTO or Disabled, DDR3 Frequency 1333Mhz or 1600Mhz with 9-9-9-24)
> 
> So there's no need to mess with QPI\DRAM or UCLK just yet. Don't even think about touching the CPU PLL just yet, leave it set to default\stock settings (1.80v)


Alright, going to aim for 3.6ghz and lower the voltage bit by bit to reach the minimum possible, while stable.
I have another question, when the bclock changes, the ram frequency also changes, so for example, when i changed to 170 bclk, the ram went from 1333mhz to 16xx mhz, and the previously 1033 mhz went to 1367 mhz. in this case, what option do i chose? Or am I missing something. (sorry for asking so many questions but I really want to try to understand everything).


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Higher RAM frequency = more performance, tighter RAM timings is also more performance. Balance between both is the best performance wise, you not only want to be stable at certain frequency or with certain timings, you also want to take that performance along with your CPU overclock. I would suggest going higher frequency if its below 1800 MHz, above 1800 timings start getting loose and performance gain due frequency increase is not as great ( for me with specific board and RAM that i am using ). Question is if you just want to overclock core or RAM and uncore as well, because there certainly is performance to be gained from RAM and uncore.


----------



## croc1118

These are the settings I have now, if you want i could also show what i had before overclocking.
Going to stress test this now for a while and see if if its stable. If yes, lower the voltage a bit and try again.
edit: i seem to be having trouble uplading the photos


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

croc1118 said:


> These are the settings I have now, if you want i could also show what i had before overclocking.
> Going to stress test this now for a while and see if if its stable. If yes, lower the voltage a bit and try again.
> edit: i seem to be having trouble uplading the photos


Just drag files on "drag files here to attach!", you need to write something as well as it won't post only picture.


----------



## croc1118

There, I edited the last post with the pics.
Currently running prime 95 stress test, I guess that if something goes wrong, I'll be able to notice it, like a worker stopping or something like that, right?


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Yes, it will show error if something goes wrong. Although i would suggest firstly to make sure RAM and uncore is stable, by that i mean also overclocking both ( more so RAM than uncore, as high uncore frequency is most beneficial with high RAM frequencies rather than tight timings ). Its like getting more performance without pushing core itself, thus having less heat generally, more equally spread load and overclock so to say. Also that CPU PLL voltage seems really low, i know it can be low, but mostly with really high core voltages, on this specific board i have, low CPU PLL voltage can cause Prime95 errors, so just have that in mind.


----------



## croc1118

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Yes, it will show error if something goes wrong. Although i would suggest firstly to make sure RAM and uncore is stable, by that i mean also overclocking both ( more so RAM than uncore, as high uncore frequency is most beneficial with high RAM frequencies rather than tight timings ). Its like getting more performance without pushing core itself, thus having less heat generally, more equally spread load and overclock so to say. Also that CPU PLL voltage seems really low, i know it can be low, but mostly with really high core voltages, on this specific board i have, low CPU PLL voltage can cause Prime95 errors, so just have that in mind.


Thank you for the tip, but could you specify want setting i would have to change (you can use the pics i sent, it should show everything) , and to what value (more or less), I don't seek to overclock the ram that much, just a bit,my main goal is the cpu. 

Everything seems fine with this CPU PLL voltage, its set on auto so i guess it could be even lower than this, but ill leave it for now.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

If its good and stable then just leave it on auto, the thing is that you may have less heat if you overclock uncore compared to core and performance gain might be the same, in other words that performance would be more efficient. Its also fine if you just want to overclock core, just make sure your RAM is stable since you change BCLK and RAM is running at higher frequency and i don't know what kind of RAM you have there nor i can tell if its going to be stable with frequency jump or it will need voltage increase. There are 3 voltages you gonna want to set manually RAM - IMC ( uncore ) - core. If left on auto might be stable, but board might also give way way too much voltage to keep these stable in other words you want to make sure everything is stable with lowest voltage used. That's why before stress testing core frequency and core voltage i suggested to stress test RAM and uncore first as these can also make your system unstable, mainly jump in frequency on your RAM. Some boards will adjust timings properly and you wont need to adjust anything, some won't and will make RAM unstable. So in other words you should keep core frequency low and along with voltage that you know is stable and just stress test RAM and uncore to make sure these are stable. If these are stable you can overclock core itself, its like having the foundation to build upon, when you know all is stable and you start overclocking core then you will know that core and only core gives error and needs more voltage.


----------



## croc1118

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> If its good and stable then just leave it on auto, the thing is that you may have less heat if you overclock uncore compared to core and performance gain might be the same, in other words that performance would be more efficient. Its also fine if you just want to overclock core, just make sure your RAM is stable since you change BCLK and RAM is running at higher frequency and i don't know what kind of RAM you have there nor i can tell if its going to be stable with frequency jump or it will need voltage increase. There are 3 voltages you gonna want to set manually RAM - IMC ( uncore ) - core. If left on auto might be stable, but board might also give way way too much voltage to keep these stable in other words you want to make sure everything is stable with lowest voltage used. That's why before stress testing core frequency and core voltage i suggested to stress test RAM and uncore first as these can also make your system unstable, mainly jump in frequency on your RAM. Some boards will adjust timings properly and you wont need to adjust anything, some won't and will make RAM unstable. So in other words you should keep core frequency low and along with voltage that you know is stable and just stress test RAM and uncore to make sure these are stable. If these are stable you can overclock core itself, its like having the foundation to build upon, when you know all is stable and you start overclocking core then you will know that core and only core gives error and needs more voltage.


I left the RAM on auto and it dropped to 1066 mhz, to compensate for the bclk being higher, but ill try to get it up a bit and see if its stable, same as uclk, going to see at what frequency it was and try to up it a little bit. As for the voltages, ill switch them from auto to whatever voltage it automaticly set to, stress test if and its stable, lower everything just a bit, and try again.


----------



## Kana-Maru

[Duplicate]


----------



## Kana-Maru

croc1118 said:


> I left the RAM on auto and it dropped to 1066 mhz.....


90c is unsafe, lower your vCore & CPU Speed until you get a better CPU cooler. You'll need some pretty decent airflow in your face once you get above 4Ghz.

Also guys lets not forget that there is a topic with tons of information for overclocking on the X58 + 32nm Westmeres here:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/8-in...ks-inside.html

X58 Review & Discussion which included my initial benchmarks. This topic was mostly for the club and a lot of the overclocking questions\results post were normally posted in the topic above so we might need to swing this discussion over to that topic. Thanks.
@PotatoVonEpicus - Nice clocks on the RAM and benchmarks.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Sounds good, but if you build your desired uncore frequency and desired RAM frequency first it makes everything easier, at that point you just left with multiplier and core voltage. Its generally more simple and faster way, if you focus on core clock, then it might be harder to find desired RAM and uncore frequencies as you still gonna need to change BCLK and all will go out of sync. Unless you just want slight performance boost from core clock not messing too much with uncore and memory.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Kana-Maru said:


> 90c is unsafe, lower your vCore & CPU Speed until you get a better CPU cooler. You'll need some pretty decent airflow in your face once you get above 4Ghz.
> 
> Also guys lets not forget that there is a topic with tons of information for overclocking on the X58 + 32nm Westmeres here:
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/8-in...ks-inside.html
> 
> X58 Review & Discussion which included my initial benchmarks. This topic was mostly for the club and a lot of the overclocking questions\results post were normally posted in the topic above so we might need to swing this discussion over to that topic. Thanks.
> 
> @PotatoVonEpicus - Nice clocks on the RAM and benchmarks.



Sadly the sticks i have won't do lower tCAS regardless of voltage, really curious what timings you have with ECC RAM on 2000 MHz ~.


----------



## croc1118

I lowered the voltages on the ram and other things a bit and now i get a BSOD when i do Large FTTs tests on prime 95, so i suppose it has to do with ram, as using small FTTs doesn't crash the system. What do you recomend to do? I'll send the current settings.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

As i said firstly you need to make sure your RAM and uncore is stable. Use same uncore frequency you used before with same uncore voltage for now, just focus on RAM, if RAM clock goes up you either need to increase RAM voltage or you have to loosen the timings. Just set RAM voltage to 1.65v for now and you can reduce later on, should run 160 BCLK - 1600 MHz on RAM even if sticks are not that good. Another thing i noticed your CPU is on 49c in BIOS, i assume it just crashed after Prime95 and you just went to BIOS so its still hot, if its this hot on idle then you surely need better cooling.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

And benchmark with higher uncore clock !


----------



## croc1118

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> As i said firstly you need to make sure your RAM and uncore is stable. Use same uncore frequency you used before with same uncore voltage for now, just focus on RAM, if RAM clock goes up you either need to increase RAM voltage or you have to loosen the timings. Just set RAM voltage to 1.65v for now and you can reduce later on, should run 160 BCLK - 1600 MHz on RAM even if sticks are not that good. Another thing i noticed your CPU is on 49c in BIOS, i assume it just crashed after Prime95 and you just went to BIOS so its still hot, if its this hot on idle then you surely need better cooling.


By ram voltage you mean the DRAM Bus voltage, right? I upped that one and the QPI/ dram, to about 1.26, so it should be more stable now.
My cooling isn't a problem, my cooler is a Cooler Master V8 GTS, and at iddle it doesnt go past 40, i entered the bios right after half an hour of stress testing, so it was still cooling. My case also has good airflow, with 2 120mm fans for intake, and 1 for outtake, as well as a top opening to let it breathe more. At max load it doesn't go past 70. I wouldn't look at those temps in the bios, they don't seem accurate for some reason, programs like core temp, hw monitor and others seem accurate.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

croc1118 said:


> By ram voltage you mean the DRAM Bus voltage, right? I upped that one and the QPI/ dram, to about 1.26, so it should be more stable now.
> My cooling isn't a problem, my cooler is a Cooler Master V8 GTS, and at iddle it doesnt go past 40, i entered the bios right after half an hour of stress testing, so it was still cooling. My case also has good airflow, with 2 120mm fans for intake, and 1 for outtake, as well as a top opening to let it breathe more. At max load it doesn't go past 70. I wouldn't look at those temps in the bios, they don't seem accurate for some reason, programs like core temp, hw monitor and others seem accurate.


There is a sensor in CPU itself and motherboard sensor that also shows temperature. Motherboard sensor usually shows less, for example my board sensor shows 50c while actual CPU temp is at 70c. You can see both of those temperatures with HWinfo. And yes DRAM Bus voltage is likely RAM voltage, on different boards it can be called differently, although i am pretty sure you got right voltage here.


----------



## croc1118

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> There is a sensor in CPU itself and motherboard sensor that also shows temperature. Motherboard sensor usually shows less, for example my board sensor shows 50c while actual CPU temp is at 70c. You can see both of those temperatures with HWinfo. And yes DRAM Bus voltage is likely RAM voltage, on different boards it can be called differently, although i am pretty sure you got right voltage here.


After setting the RAM voltage to 1.65, what should I do/aim for? Check if it's stable and if yes, lower it by one lever, or do I want to do something else before it?


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

It all depends on how much tweaking you want to do, i am guessing you don't gonna try to get perfect overclock. I personally would leave voltages alone for time being and get my desired frequencies stable first. 2 hours of Prime95 is likely to be stable for RAM and uncore, that is minimum as not to waste any time and you can finally overclock core itself, 160x22=3520, its definitely something although i would prefer going higher. For your first overclock this will be totally fine, i am thinking you will be able to run pretty low voltage for this overclock, barely increasing from stock. After you go thro first 2 hours of Prime95 to make sure memory and uncore is stable, you can overclock core and i would suggest running Linx with maximum memory selected for 4 hours or if possible more ( i never had any instability after doing 4 hours of LinX, not from core itself anyway ). When that is done you can start lowering RAM voltage, QPI PLL and any other voltages that u changed and think that can be lower. While trying to find best voltage for core you should start low rather than high, good starting point is stock voltage, crashes and errors will indicate that your voltage is too low - bluescreen means that voltage is way too low and errors in LinX means that it is pretty close, but still too low. You should look at guides on this site, especially the ones explaining what voltages do what to help you understand how to get fully stable, especially if you gonna push higher than 160 - 170 BCLK.


----------



## Feigemo0771

I solved an approximate equation of voltage and frequency combinations of my very own W3680. The equation is voltage = 0.3511*frequency-0.227. For example, say, I want to overclock it to 4.4GHz, then you take 4.4 and multiply 0.3511, then minus 0.227. And the result is 1.31784v ≈ 1.32V (actual voltage read in CPU-Z, not the one you set in BIOS). Apply this voltage, and it is fairly stable. And to verify this equation, I also tried different combinations, like [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], and they seem to work. Though I didn't test the stability of 5GHz, I only ran some benchmarks on it. Keep in mind, the voltage for higher frequency is not linearly increasing, so some fine-tuning of the voltage is required. But this gives a good reference of voltages required for every target frequencies you want to overclock to. You may want to solve your own equation since your mileage may vary because different CPUs require different voltages for specific frequencies. You can solve it by taking two combinations of voltage and frequency as the points passing through the line of the equation.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Feigemo0771 said:


> I solved an approximate equation of voltage and frequency combinations of my very own W3680. The equation is voltage = 0.3511*frequency-0.227. For example, say, I want to overclock it to 4.4GHz, then you take 4.4 and multiply 0.3511, then minus 0.227. And the result is 1.31784v ≈ 1.32V (actual voltage read in CPU-Z, not the one you set in BIOS). Apply this voltage, and it is fairly stable. And to verify this equation, I also tried different combinations, like [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], and they seem to work. Though I didn't test the stability of 5GHz, I only ran some benchmarks on it. Keep in mind, the voltage for higher frequency is not linearly increasing, so some fine-tuning of the voltage is required. But this gives a good reference of voltages required for every target frequencies you want to overclock to. You may want to solve your own equation since your mileage may vary because different CPUs require different voltages for specific frequencies. You can solve it by taking two combinations of voltage and frequency as the points passing through the line of the equation.



I had x5670 and now have x5680 and so far it was fairly easy to guess how much voltage they needed to get stable, up to 4.6 GHz anyway, after that it gets weird. Basically if 4 GHz is reached up to 4.6 it will need 40 mv per 100 MHz jump, this might be this board specific thing as well.


----------



## BOBKOC

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> 6 ~ hours Prime95 stable.


 check(an option) memory&tRAS=14 by TM5 + config Extreme1 by Anta777 
https://yadi.sk/d/qlbnmSYFyl8RXg
+run as Administrator &
+no pagefile off = by system &
+UAC low or 2'run after Sign out & reenter &
+if error on run go TM5.cfg and set Testing Window Size (Mb)= 1536 & | -64(1472), -64(1408), -64(1344), ...| &
+ track noWHEA errors via Hwinfo like↓


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Endless fatal errors, UAC lowest, running as admin.


----------



## BOBKOC

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Endless fatal errors


 +if error on run go TM5.cfg and set Testing Window Size (Mb)= 1536 & | -64(1472), -64(1408), -64(1344), ...|


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I tried, fatal errors, admin error and in the end critical error. "Testing Window Size" doesn't change anything and it still gives errors.


----------



## BOBKOC

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> I tried,


 xmm 1024, last chance or some program is interfering in the background


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

While i agree that Prime95 might be not the best tool for memory specific tests, especially for sub timings, i don't think any program would properly stress test memory within OS. Memtest86 didn't work on this old USB stick that i had so i can't stress test it that way either and yes i am very doubtful that tRAS can be stable at 14 on 2110 MHz. Just have HWinfo, MSI afterburner and Argus monitor running (1024 doesn't work ). Likely same issue like with CPU tweaker, which says that motherboard not supported.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I was able to get Memtest86 working and ran it for few hours today, no errors, but this low tRAS still seems fishy to me.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

It seems my cooling solution worked and is allowing me to run 4.4 GHz, 86c highest, but its just 3 second spike in LinX ( just before the pass, assuming it goes ham on uncore ) with average of 70c. As for memory it also seems stable, tested with Prime95, Memtest86, Memtest64 and LinX of course.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

And higher uncore benchmark as well.


----------



## Feigemo0771

I'm wondering, does Uncore frequency caps the memory bandwidth? I found the read and write speed rises if I push Uncore frequency higher when running triple-channel and less performance gain if running single-channel or dual-channel.


----------



## theister

yes it does, l3 cache is affected by uncore speed. l3 cache is linked to ram, so if your l3 cache is low frequency and can not keep up with the bandwith the memory can provide it will become a bottleneck.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Feigemo0771 said:


> I'm wondering, does Uncore frequency caps the memory bandwidth? I found the read and write speed rises if I push Uncore frequency higher when running triple-channel and less performance gain if running single-channel or dual-channel.



I believe it does, honestly from what i tried 1860 MHz for memory is sweet spot, with lower timings of course. Uncore in range of 3300 to 3500 and memory 1750 - 1900, seemingly still gives good bandwidth and low latency. I guess either my board or RAM don't like tight timings, so i can't really run those frequencies with proper stable settings. Basically less RAM frequency will need less uncore frequency to get similar performance if timings are pushed, frequency will always give higher bandwidth, but lower uncore is more convenient. Mainly because this chip is really liking voltage for core and uncore and i can't push uncore to 1.415v to run 3800 daily.


----------



## DooM3

I believe that by releasing the timings a bit, uncore, ram, Fsb, they would bring important benefits not in the aida64 memory tests, but certainly in the R15


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

DooM3 said:


> I believe that by releasing the timings a bit, uncore, ram, Fsb, they would bring important benefits not in the aida64 memory tests, but certainly in the R15


Cinebench likes frequency over timings, games often like both. 

I also recorded GTA 5 benchmark on 4.6 GHz for comparison relating to ryzen topic, that x58 can still hold its own against ryzens. This specific CPU that i have also hits a wall at 4650 ~ MHz and requires crazy voltage to be stable at such point ( around 1.6v and goes up with no real limits after that ). I think i won't be pushing any higher and will sit at 4.4 GHz or even 4.2 GHz for convenience. GTA 5 video below.


----------



## Kana-Maru

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Cinebench likes frequency over timings, games often like both.
> 
> I also recorded GTA 5 benchmark on 4.6 GHz for comparison relating to ryzen topic, that x58 can still hold its own against ryzens. This specific CPU that i have also hits a wall at 4650 ~ MHz and requires crazy voltage to be stable at such point ( around 1.6v and goes up with no real limits after that ). I think i won't be pushing any higher and will sit at 4.4 GHz or even 4.2 GHz for convenience. GTA 5 video below.


Very nice. I haven't downloaded and tried the Fury X in GTA5 yet, but looks like you are doing well
@ 1080p.


----------



## DooM3

Public of the R15 tests performed on my configuration at the frequency of 4.4Ghz, with different values of uncore and memories. The tests with the times 9-9-24 Cr1 are those set independently by the motherboard.

Kingston HyperX KHX2400C11D3 / 4GX
The tests on the difference memories are all performed at the original frequency of 3.6, in the overclocking performed with the cpu multiplier only the latency increases significantly.



In using DDRL memories efficiently (this is it) it is necessary for me not to exceed the voltage limits shown in the SPD


----------



## Kana-Maru

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Cinebench likes frequency over timings, games often like both.
> 
> I also recorded GTA 5 benchmark on 4.6 GHz for comparison relating to ryzen topic, that x58 can still hold its own against ryzens. [/quote]
> I just uploaded my gamepl...ck it out
> [MEDIA=youtube]lBKRR7rsw_s[/MEDIA]


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Still impressive for Fury X to be able to handle 4k, mostly maxed, would like to see R9 295x2 even knowing that CF scaling won't be very good. I am guessing dropping tessellation and ambient occlusion would give stable 60 fps.


----------



## Kana-Maru

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Still impressive for Fury X to be able to handle 4k, mostly maxed, would like to see R9 295x2 even knowing that CF scaling won't be very good. I am guessing dropping tessellation and ambient occlusion would give stable 60 fps.


Everything is maxed except one setting (Shadow Quality) that doesn't really increase the image quality. Shadows on "Very High" is simply not worth the performance penalty @ 4K or really any resolution in my case.........so "High" is fine. It's similar to other games like RE2 and Gears 5 were a few settings won't really make the image quality any better or worse if they aren't set to max. 

I could mess around with the graphical settings and get more FPS, but 55fps seems to be close enough.

AMD did something special with the Fury X and it'll never get the credit it deserves. It's been great throughout the years even at STOCK. This might be my final year using the Fury X. It has served me well for 5 years. I'm hoping it can continue to at least play games well @ 1440p as it has with 1440p\4K titles released in 2019 and 2020 releases so far. I got my eye on Ampere and Navi, but I really love the image quality on AMD GPUs.


----------



## Seth Walraven

I recently got a x5675 and it has been stable 4.68 ish ghz in prime 95 for a couple hours. I recently got gta V and it was bsoding after roughly the same amount of time. Back on stock settings, it has no problems. How would prime 95 be ok but not gta V for roughly the same time? Thanks!


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Seth Walraven said:


> I recently got a x5675 and it has been stable 4.68 ish ghz in prime 95 for a couple hours. I recently got gta V and it was bsoding after roughly the same amount of time. Back on stock settings, it has no problems. How would prime 95 be ok but not gta V for roughly the same time? Thanks!



Run LinX for 4 hours with all memory selected, its likely core voltage that is too low. Prime95 usually is better for finding memory or uncore instability.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

And this is where i will stay. 

4.1 GHz - 1.328v / 60c full load temp / 70c LinX full load temp ( highest temp on hottest core ). 

Uncore - 3456 MHz - 1.315v.

RAM - 2160 MHz - 11 - 12 - 12 - 24 - 235 - 1T - 1.6v ( triple channel ).

C states enabled and power saving is working, even if its not very good.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Seth Walraven said:


> I recently got a x5675 and it has been stable 4.68 ish ghz in prime 95 for a couple hours. I recently got gta V and it was bsoding after roughly the same amount of time. Back on stock settings, it has no problems. How would prime 95 be ok but not gta V for roughly the same time? Thanks!


Different work loads stress the computer differently. In Prime95 some FTT sizes can be 100% stable while others instantly crash.


----------



## Kana-Maru

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> And this is where i will stay.
> 4.1 GHz - 1.328v / 60c full load temp / 70c LinX full load temp ( highest temp on hottest core ).
> Uncore - 3456 MHz - 1.315v.
> RAM - 2160 MHz - 11 - 12 - 12 - 24 - 235 - 1T - 1.6v ( triple channel ).


I like it. Seems like a good place to be with good temps. For gaming you really shouldn't have to go higher anyways. Nice RAM OC :thumb:


----------



## winlink

My, at the time and installation not overclocked X5650 on a x58 system.
I would like to join please!


----------



## Kana-Maru

winlink said:


> My, at the time and installation not overclocked X5650 on a x58 system.
> I would like to join please!



*Welcome to the dark side*


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Hey guys, hoping someone can help answer a question for me. On an EVGA X58 SLI LE (141-BL-E757), am i missing something with x5650 compatbility? The limited info I'm seeing says this would be compatible with BIOS 83, which I just flashed with AWDFLASH. However just getting FF code and no boot. NB and memory quite hot. Dead CPU maybe?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

raidmaxGuy said:


> Hey guys, hoping someone can help answer a question for me. On an EVGA X58 SLI LE (141-BL-E757), am i missing something with x5650 compatbility? The limited info I'm seeing says this would be compatible with BIOS 83, which I just flashed with AWDFLASH. However just getting FF code and no boot. NB and memory quite hot. Dead CPU maybe?


If it's an older version you'll need to hard mod it. 1.1 and newer should work without modding.
https://forums.evga.com/Do-I-need-to-mod-my-X58-SLI-LE-Rev-10-to-accept-Xeons-m2204216.aspx

Add a blob of solder to connect the two pairs of pads, highlighted in white.
https://imagizer.imageshack.com/v2/661x349q90/910/pYneCr.png
http://imagizer.imageshack.com/v2/500x353q90/674/1rcQWr.png


----------



## raidmaxGuy

xxpenguinxx said:


> If it's an older version you'll need to hard mod it. 1.1 and newer should work without modding.
> https://forums.evga.com/Do-I-need-to-mod-my-X58-SLI-LE-Rev-10-to-accept-Xeons-m2204216.aspx
> 
> Add a blob of solder to connect the two pairs of pads, highlighted in white.
> https://imagizer.imageshack.com/v2/661x349q90/910/pYneCr.png
> http://imagizer.imageshack.com/v2/500x353q90/674/1rcQWr.png


Yeah its a R1.0. This wont affect compatibility with Bloomfield, will it? I am expecting better results with this 95W TDP chip vs the monstrous 130W of the 920, but may have to end up switching back if this Xeon is a bad OCer.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

raidmaxGuy said:


> Yeah its a R1.0. This wont affect compatibility with Bloomfield, will it? I am expecting better results with this 95W TDP chip vs the monstrous 130W of the 920, but may have to end up switching back if this Xeon is a bad OCer.


x5650 actually have better IPC, slightly, and obviously 2 extra cores, i highly doubt that you would switch back even if that Xeon won't OC at all. You should also replace thermal paste on NB / chipset, although i believe its normal for it to be at around 70c, mine usually is at 50c and 60 up to 65c during load, might be higher if i run really high OC with a lot of voltages increased to be stable.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> x5650 actually have better IPC, slightly, and obviously 2 extra cores, i highly doubt that you would switch back even if that Xeon won't OC at all. You should also replace thermal paste on NB / chipset, although i believe its normal for it to be at around 70c, mine usually is at 50c and 60 up to 65c during load, might be higher if i run really high OC with a lot of voltages increased to be stable.


Ok, thanks for the info. It could probably use new paste, though it gets very hot. Might add in a PCI slot cooler to get some air through it. The second set of pads has a resistor or diode populated across it. Just short that one?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I would leave that pad alone then.


----------



## Liqq

Hey all...just got into overclocking and since I had an old x58 machine just sitting around decided to take the dive with the Xeon thing. I'm currently on an x5660 and this is all I can do without Cinebench giving me a CTD or Intel utility failing me. Anybody have any help for a noob? I know these things can do more than 4ghz. 

My board is EVGA X58 LE rev. 2.0, 12gb ddr 1600 and temps have hit a high of 70 on a Noctua cooler.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

xxpenguinxx said:


> I would leave that pad alone then.


Bingo. Time to start pushing the system a bit.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Relating overclocking i highly suggest getting RAM and uncore stable first, don't gonna expand on this too much here. Use specific BCLK which you will want for the core clock, then reduce multi and stress test uncore and RAM knowing that core is stable, then overclock core itself. Don't be surprised if core is wanting high voltage, especially if you buy used and abused CPU. Can suggest 186 BCLK ( as most boards will be able to run that ), keeping highest RAM multiplier which is 10 for x56xx Xeons, lower RAM frequencies require less uncore frequency as well ( to benefit the most from high RAM frequency you would want high uncore as well, for maximum bandwidth ), so just stay around 3200 to 3400 MHz. 186x22 = 4092, which is sweetspot for me, temps / TDP and performance wise ( running 217x19 BCLK for higher RAM frequency here, but its more of a hassle to get timings low enough to benefit from frequency ).


Overclocking info and discussions about it can be found here - https://www.overclock.net/forum/8-i...l5639-benchmarks-inside-822.html#post28473036


----------



## SYNCHRON1C

Anyone ran into problems getting all memory recognised by Windows when populating all 6 DIMM slots? (I'm on an ASUS Rampage Gene II)


I was running 16GB (4x4GB) Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866mhz fine for years with my X5675 OC'd to 4.2ghz. 

Just yesterday I switched it out for 48GB (6x8GB) Hynix 1866mhz ECC memory and I cannot get Windows or BIOS to see more than 16GB (meaning it's only seeing 2 sticks which is bizzare considering it recognised 4 sticks of the Dominators), all 6 sticks show up in CPU-Z with Triple Channel showing there.

I've tried bumping up PLL and QPI/DRAM to no avail, and even running everything absolutely stock with no OC on the CPU or memory with low memory speed (1000mhz) it stll only sees 16GB.


Any tips would be majorly appreciated.


Cheers!


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

SYNCHRON1C said:


> Anyone ran into problems getting all memory recognised by Windows when populating all 6 DIMM slots? (I'm on an ASUS Rampage Gene II)
> 
> 
> I was running 16GB (4x4GB) Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866mhz fine for years with my X5675 OC'd to 4.2ghz.
> 
> Just yesterday I switched it out for 48GB (6x8GB) Hynix 1866mhz ECC memory and I cannot get Windows or BIOS to see more than 16GB (meaning it's only seeing 2 sticks which is bizzare considering it recognised 4 sticks of the Dominators), all 6 sticks show up in CPU-Z with Triple Channel showing there.
> 
> I've tried bumping up PLL and QPI/DRAM to no avail, and even running everything absolutely stock with no OC on the CPU or memory with low memory speed (1000mhz) it stll only sees 16GB.
> 
> 
> Any tips would be majorly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Make sure all sticks are working, test each stick individually in the main RAM slot, first or rather second slot on x58 boards. If all sticks are working, try triple channel 3 slots, see if it shows up properly. If yes then add one stick and reboot, see if it shows up. The issues that you might be having, dead RAM slots, board being weird and not properly supported ( BIOS update might help ), badly seated RAM.


----------



## nofearek9

are all the ram sticks the same ? 
are they 2R8?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Both my server and desktop have issues detecting all the RAM. I have to reset the BIOS and disconnect power to get it working. Happens with most Samsung unbuffered RAM at stock speeds, and also occurs with too tight of timings, even if the individual sticks are stable.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

xxpenguinxx said:


> Both my server and desktop have issues detecting all the RAM. I have to reset the BIOS and disconnect power to get it working. Happens with most Samsung unbuffered RAM at stock speeds, and also occurs with too tight of timings, even if the individual sticks are stable.


Either too tight timings or too high frequency might cause this issue, i noticed QPI PLL voltage usually fixes it ( paired with proper RAM voltage as well ).


----------



## Feigemo0771

SYNCHRON1C said:


> Anyone ran into problems getting all memory recognised by Windows when populating all 6 DIMM slots? (I'm on an ASUS Rampage Gene II)
> 
> 
> I was running 16GB (4x4GB) Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866mhz fine for years with my X5675 OC'd to 4.2ghz.
> 
> Just yesterday I switched it out for 48GB (6x8GB) Hynix 1866mhz ECC memory and I cannot get Windows or BIOS to see more than 16GB (meaning it's only seeing 2 sticks which is bizzare considering it recognised 4 sticks of the Dominators), all 6 sticks show up in CPU-Z with Triple Channel showing there.
> 
> I've tried bumping up PLL and QPI/DRAM to no avail, and even running everything absolutely stock with no OC on the CPU or memory with low memory speed (1000mhz) it stll only sees 16GB.
> 
> 
> Any tips would be majorly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Sometimes it just won't recognize your RAM if you install all six sticks in one time. Try to boot with only one stick installed in DIMM 1 slot (some motherboards start with DIMM 0). After booting into Windows, shut down the computer and put another stick in DIMM 3 (Dual-channel). Boot it up, and make sure the OS recognizes 2 sticks properly, otherwise give the pins a good wipe. Then put another stick in DIMM 5 (Tripple-channel), boot it up, and see if the OS recognizes all three sticks. And DIMM 2, DIMM 4, DIMM 6, just one stick at a time, one channel at a time, and reboot each time you add a stick.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I tried messing with QPI PLL but it didn't help. This is also an engineering sample so it may have some quirks.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

I've been messing with my overclock and it seems like I am better off than I was with my old 920 with this new x5650, but still have some issues dialing in and getting stability. Im booting up Windows, but it by no means works well. 

CPU temp is pretty low, around 40C idle, dont think thats my issue.

Here's what I've set:

Mult: 19x
BCLK: 204MHz
Memory Freq: 1067 (2:8) = 1634MHz actual. Windows says on 6GB usable. 6x Mushkin 2GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-1T
Timings: 11-11-11-29-2T (want to tighten these up, currently the auto values)

CPU Vcore: 1.30V
VTT voltage: +50mV
QPI PLL: 1.350V
DIMM voltage: 1.625V

I have left everything else alone...

NB Temp at BIOS is 69-70C. CPU in BIOS is 27C, VREG 54C


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

raidmaxGuy said:


> I've been messing with my overclock and it seems like I am better off than I was with my old 920 with this new x5650, but still have some issues dialing in and getting stability. Im booting up Windows, but it by no means works well.
> 
> CPU temp is pretty low, around 40C idle, dont think thats my issue.
> 
> Here's what I've set:
> 
> Mult: 19x
> BCLK: 204MHz
> Memory Freq: 1067 (2:8) = 1634MHz actual. Windows says on 6GB usable. 6x Mushkin 2GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-1T
> Timings: 11-11-11-29-2T (want to tighten these up, currently the auto values)
> 
> CPU Vcore: 1.30V
> VTT voltage: +50mV
> QPI PLL: 1.350V
> DIMM voltage: 1.625V
> 
> I have left everything else alone...
> 
> NB Temp at BIOS is 69-70C. CPU in BIOS is 27C, VREG 54C


From my experience i noticed that odd multipliers do not give any benefit to stability or even ability to reduce voltage. If you gonna run RAM on lower frequency anyway then just go for 186 MHz on BCLK ( you will need to mess with less voltages ). Either 186x21 or 22, you can also try keeping QPI PLL on AUTO, 1860 MHz on RAM with looser timings should be fine. Before overclocking core just make sure your RAM and uncore can pass Prime95, 6 hours preferably.


----------



## SYNCHRON1C

Thanks guys, turns out 2 of the 6 sticks were faulty, which was somehow preventing some of the other fully functional sticks from being recognised in Windows (bit strange). Ended up just sticking 3x8GB sticks in triple channel which is enough for this system.


Only cleaned them using the pencil eraser method so might try getting some contact cleaner or doing the old steel wool trick on the faulty modules to see if I can get them working.


Cheers!


----------



## raidmaxGuy

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> From my experience i noticed that odd multipliers do not give any benefit to stability or even ability to reduce voltage. If you gonna run RAM on lower frequency anyway then just go for 186 MHz on BCLK ( you will need to mess with less voltages ). Either 186x21 or 22, you can also try keeping QPI PLL on AUTO, 1860 MHz on RAM with looser timings should be fine. Before overclocking core just make sure your RAM and uncore can pass Prime95, 6 hours preferably.


Hmm, dont think this board allows higher than a 20x multiplier.. Uncore tops out at 60x I think turbo mode enabled pushes the target to 22x as CPU-Z reports 2918MHz 22x when it's on.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

raidmaxGuy said:


> Hmm, dont think this board allows higher than a 20x multiplier.. Uncore tops out at 60x I think turbo mode enabled pushes the target to 22x as CPU-Z reports 2918MHz 22x when it's on.


20 it is then, 20x200 - 4 GHz - RAM divider 8 - 1600 MHz. Just use stock timings and stress test with Prime95, while using lower core multiplier so you can be sure that core is stable. With uncore you probably gonna want to stay at 3200 MHz.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> 20 it is then, 20x200 - 4 GHz - RAM divider 8 - 1600 MHz. Just use stock timings and stress test with Prime95, while using lower core multiplier so you can be sure that core is stable. With uncore you probably gonna want to stay at 3200 MHz.



Hmm, 20x mult, 200 BCLK, Uncore 16x 3205mhz, 1.3V CPU, 1.660V DIMM, MEMORY_MANAGEMENT, MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION BSOD. Not wanting to push the memory voltage too much further... Was having similar issues with the old CPU...


----------



## forman313

Some of you might be struggling with these Xeons,wasting hour after hour hell bent on getting 4.4Ghz ++ stable.... like everyone else!? You should stop. "If something is hard to do, then its not worth doing" OFC Bearing in mind the $15 price tag. Turn the old one into a hotplate for reflow soldering, miniature still or sell it for thousands of dollars to an american cop. From what I hear, they are not very bright. 
ATT: If you are very tan or have dark skin, you should consider mail or fedex. 
Getting your Xeon to run 4.2++ might not be possible. Over the years I have tried just about everything with my two Xeons, both x5670. 
I can get 4.1Ghz stable, but it means running 1.4v+ and uncore needs 1.32v for 2800Mhz. Nothing I try gets it stable at frequencies any higher than this. Sometimes it takes an hour and sometimes several days. Gaming, rendering or idling makes no difference. The bloody thing is probably waiting for me to enter a tournament or be one of the last two players in Warzone

Making sure the motherboard was working properly I installed my old 920. Within minutes I was running 4.2Ghz @ 1.35v stable and benchmarks at 4.4+. Its just wrong when you get higher clocks and lower voltages with an old C0 stepping from early 2008.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

raidmaxGuy said:


> Hmm, 20x mult, 200 BCLK, Uncore 16x 3205mhz, 1.3V CPU, 1.660V DIMM, MEMORY_MANAGEMENT, MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION BSOD. Not wanting to push the memory voltage too much further... Was having similar issues with the old CPU...


Loosen RAM timings, start pretty high with 12-12-14-31-255-2T, if that doesn't help increase QPI PLL, max safe voltage for that is 1.4v i believe.


----------



## SYNCHRON1C

forman313 said:


> Some of you might be struggling with these Xeons,wasting hour after hour hell bent on getting 4.4Ghz ++ stable.... like everyone else!? You should stop. "If something is hard to do, then its not worth doing" OFC Bearing in mind the $15 price tag. Turn the old one into a hotplate for reflow soldering, miniature still or sell it for thousands of dollars to an american cop. From what I hear, they are not very bright.
> ATT: If you are very tan or have dark skin, you should consider mail or fedex.
> Getting your Xeon to run 4.2++ might not be possible. Over the years I have tried just about everything with my two Xeons, both x5670.
> I can get 4.1Ghz stable, but it means running 1.4v+ and uncore needs 1.32v for 2800Mhz. Nothing I try gets it stable at frequencies any higher than this. Sometimes it takes an hour and sometimes several days. Gaming, rendering or idling makes no difference. The bloody thing is probably waiting for me to enter a tournament or be one of the last two players in Warzone
> 
> Making sure the motherboard was working properly I installed my old 920. Within minutes I was running 4.2Ghz @ 1.35v stable and benchmarks at 4.4+. Its just wrong when you get higher clocks and lower voltages with an old C0 stepping from early 2008.



You are really unlucky with your chips. When I switched out my i7 920 that was overheating (90+C) at 3.8ghz to an x5675 that was handling 4.22ghz at 1.36v with less than 50C under load it was a night and day difference and felt like I was using an entirely new computer.

Either you have very poor chips or you are using bad BIOS settings.


----------



## pizuski

*help with x5570*

im running a quad core xeon x5570 at 4.04 ghz, cant seem to lock in stability. the 45nm nehalem doesnt like the 32nm settings, and i think most x58 enthusiast go for the 6 cores, which i have as well, but these quad cores hold up. i can run games great, but i get random crashes. aida 64 tests for 10 min each time passes every time then ill do something randomly it shuts blue screens. also need help for best memory timings if anyone knows. thanks

22 mult
182 bsclk
2189mhzddr3 9-9-9-24 1.5v (12gb triple channel)
3455 uclk
6568 qpi

1.4v
1.96 pll
qpi dram 1.3
ioh 1.12


----------



## raidmaxGuy

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Loosen RAM timings, start pretty high with 12-12-14-31-255-2T, if that doesn't help increase QPI PLL, max safe voltage for that is 1.4v i believe.


Changing timings to be very loose just makes it a lot worse. 68 02 01 EA codes, not making it through POST. Its annoying. Only 2mHz over rated memory speed and it just wont play ball. It will boot with whatever it auto sets to, and 9-9-9-24-2T which is the rated timings. Its made it past POST with 8-8-8-20-2T even, just not stable.

I am going to try stock voltage on the memory at the looser timings

update: Running Memtest86+ at stock settings, also not sure why in the world it wont even run at 1333mhz, its reporting 1061.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

raidmaxGuy said:


> Changing timings to be very loose just makes it a lot worse. 68 02 01 EA codes, not making it through POST. Its annoying. Only 2mHz over rated memory speed and it just wont play ball. It will boot with whatever it auto sets to, and 9-9-9-24-2T which is the rated timings. Its made it past POST with 8-8-8-20-2T even, just not stable.
> 
> I am going to try stock voltage on the memory at the looser timings
> 
> update: Running Memtest86+ at stock settings, also not sure why in the world it wont even run at 1333mhz, its reporting 1061.


Memory sticks could be bad or RAM slots could be bad, should try one stick at the time, also possibly too low uncore voltage. You should also try different uncore multipliers, for the board i have it won't run 20x if i overclock, won't even post, 19x and 21x work though. If you know that RAM and RAM slots are good then likely this is something that your board don't like, also turn off all power saving features for now just to make sure you can get stable, then you can turn on C1. C states won't be stable for me either unless i run high voltage which is higher than i need to.


----------



## pizuski

im running a quad core xeon x5570 at 4.04 ghz, cant seem to lock in stability. the 45nm nehalem doesnt like the 32nm settings, and i think most x58 enthusiast go for the 6 cores, which i have as well, but these quad cores hold up. i can run games great, but i get random crashes. aida 64 tests for 10 min each time passes every time then ill do something randomly it shuts blue screens. also need help for best memory timings if anyone knows. thanks

22 mult
182 bsclk
2189mhzddr3 9-9-9-24 1.5v (12gb triple channel)
3455 uclk
6568 qpi

1.4v
1.96 pll
qpi dram 1.3
ioh 1.12


----------



## Owterspace

I have to admit my old X5690 ES isn't what she used to be. 4ghz used to come at 1.275v, now 1.3. 4.2 used to come at 1.325, now 1.35. 4.3 used to come at 1.375, now 1.4. 4.4 used to come at 1.4, now 1.45, 4.5 used to come at 1.45, now I'm not sure. It used to scale to 4.8 no problem. Memory controller isn't what it used to be either. Used to be able to do 800mhz 6-6-6-20, now I cant. Doesn't like tight timings at any speed, except in the neighborhood of 666 (1333). I cant say if its degradation, as I've owned it since it was new, or mitigations. I would assume it to be a combination of both, but leaning more towards mitigations. It used to be a very strong CPU, now it is average, or worse. Im not going to run it for much longer, its just not worth it. In the end it will sit beside my Rampage Formula X48 on the shelf in my closet. 10 years.. she had a very good run. Considering I also have a Z77 system, but it is dead now.. has a mid range Asus board.. crap.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It could be the capacitors on the motherboard aging. These boards are 10y old.


----------



## Owterspace

Your probably right.. I’ve always thought of it as bulletproof, but I’ve never ran a computer this long though..

When my x58 was new I used to give my bud a hard time because he was still rocking a p4.. turns out this is my p4.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Memory sticks could be bad or RAM slots could be bad, should try one stick at the time, also possibly too low uncore voltage. You should also try different uncore multipliers, for the board i have it won't run 20x if i overclock, won't even post, 19x and 21x work though. If you know that RAM and RAM slots are good then likely this is something that your board don't like, also turn off all power saving features for now just to make sure you can get stable, then you can turn on C1. C states won't be stable for me either unless i run high voltage which is higher than i need to.



Actually, an inaccurate ebay listing and me being profoundly stupid is the issue. This Mushkin memory is hard to come by, and the kit I bought on eBay claimed to be 1600, but its 1333, and ive been mixing 1600 and 1333 memory and pushing the crap out of the 1333, hence the instability. I didnt think much of any of this before, as I stated it was advertised at 1600mhz im pretty certain. Time to junk all of this and look for a full set of matching DIMMs.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

raidmaxGuy said:


> Actually, an inaccurate ebay listing and me being profoundly stupid is the issue. This Mushkin memory is hard to come by, and the kit I bought on eBay claimed to be 1600, but its 1333, and ive been mixing 1600 and 1333 memory and pushing the crap out of the 1333, hence the instability. I didnt think much of any of this before, as I stated it was advertised at 1600mhz im pretty certain. Time to junk all of this and look for a full set of matching DIMMs.


Well at least that is solved now. I would go for 3x8 GB , more sticks actually put more strain on IMC, thus reducing stability at higher frequencies.


----------



## Kana-Maru

raidmaxGuy said:


> Actually, an inaccurate ebay listing and me being profoundly stupid is the issue. This Mushkin memory is hard to come by, and the kit I bought on eBay claimed to be 1600, but its 1333, and ive been mixing 1600 and 1333 memory and pushing the crap out of the 1333, hence the instability. I didnt think much of any of this before, as I stated it was advertised at 1600mhz im pretty certain. Time to junk all of this and look for a full set of matching DIMMs.


I was lucky to get a brand new Mushkin Radioactive Triple Channel Kit DDR3-1600 (1.5v) well after the X58-X79 Sandy\Ivy Bridge-E. They were and still are "solid" and I was able to push them to 2100Mhz with great timings. Even got the CAS down to 7 at 1600-1700Mhz many years back. I replaced them with 24GB ECC RDIMM's though. You'll definitely want a matching set for sure. Hate you had to go through that.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Kana-Maru said:


> I was lucky to get a brand new Mushkin Radioactive Triple Channel Kit DDR3-1600 (1.5v) well after the X58-X79 Sandy\Ivy Bridge-E. They were and still are "solid" and I was able to push them to 2100Mhz with great timings. Even got the CAS down to 7 at 1600-1700Mhz many years back. I replaced them with 24GB ECC RDIMM's though. You'll definitely want a matching set for sure. Hate you had to go through that.


Yeah, looking at prices for a 3x8GB set of standard DDR3 is a bit pricey when you compare it to an ECC equivalent. So if that's gonna work alright that's the avenue im going to take.


----------



## Kana-Maru

raidmaxGuy said:


> Yeah, looking at prices for a 3x8GB set of standard DDR3 is a bit pricey when you compare it to an ECC equivalent. So if that's gonna work alright that's the avenue im going to take.


Don't expect a lot out of the ECC. The best thing for me is that it is low powered and I needed it since I can't afford to have errors. I can push a lot of data through my RAM. ECC isn't for everyone and isn't really needed except for certain workloads or specific usage. For me I need every bit of that ECC 24GBs for YEARS.

The RAM dedicated to enthusiast (non-ECC....unbuffered) is better for several reasons that we enjoy (overclocking, performance, heats spreaders\heatsinks and low latency during high DIMM OCs). That's what I miss the most about my Muskins (high Frequencies low latency\CAS and stuff), but they were only 12GBs which is MORE than enough for most people over the years. 16GB is the new standard. I would even go as far to re-install my Muskins for benchmarks over the years due to the performance then swap back to ECC when I needed it.


----------



## Rommul

https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/RAMPAGE_II_GENE/specifications/

Your board (like most x58 boards) only supports 24GB.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Has anyone had issues getting modern GPUs to work on their X58 boards? After I retire this Radeon VII, I want to do some benchmarking on my X5675 lmao


----------



## 99belle99

PriestOfSin said:


> Has anyone had issues getting modern GPUs to work on their X58 boards? After I retire this Radeon VII, I want to do some benchmarking on my X5675 lmao


I was using a 5700 XT with my X5660 without any problems and then I upgraded my system to a Ryzen 7 3700X. But I had zero issues with the 5700 XT on the X58 platform.


----------



## theister

Rommul said:


> https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/RAMPAGE_II_GENE/specifications/
> 
> Your board (like most x58 boards) only supports 24GB.



there is no such limit, this is from back in the days when 4 gb sticks were usual for customers


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Most boards will work with 48GB, 6x8GB. It will limit your RAM and uncore speed running that many sticks.


----------



## Martin778

Got me another SR-2, couldn't help myself. Still hesitating between X5675 or X5690.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Martin778 said:


> Got me another SR-2, couldn't help myself. Still hesitating between X5675 or X5690.


I wanted one, but they were far to expensive for the price way back then. How much did you spend?


----------



## Martin778

The SR-2? Paid the same as for a high end X570 (€550+ with dual 5660 and 24 of RAM)...these things will never drop in price it seems, could even be the other way round. 
They aren't that rare but they do tend to break down.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Yeah that's a problem for me since I'd rather get the X570, there's no need for the dual processor when we have 8 core - 12 cores standard now at prices CHEAPER than the SR-2. Then there's the much higher performance benefits and warranty with the newer tech. A GPU would probably be a better buy for me now around those prices. 

The SR-2 would have always been interesting to me since I was able to overclock the X58 like a mad man. I always wanted to see how far I could push 2 CPUs since I was able to push 1 CPU (X5660) to 5.4Ghz & 5.5Ghz with a AIO. I believe I got my L5639 up to 4.4Ghz - 4.5Ghz as well which is crazy. The goal on the SR-2 would have been 4.6Ghz using a X5660 or higher since I hear it's much harder to overclock 2 procs instead of one on that MB. 

SR-2's were decently priced many years ago until I wrote up my X5660 topic\article and they all just got super expensive after the X58 interest exploded! After that I just wanted nothing to do with it since there was far better tech available or coming. Still it's a nice pick up and I hope you have fun with it.


----------



## Retrorockit

Why not a pair of X5687 4C/8T? They're cheap and you might hit some higher clocks.


----------



## Martin778

It's all for sh..ts and giggles really, nothing more. It's a ton of money but I doubt working SR-2's will ever drop in value, they are already a classic. I've also got dual Megahalems (also THE go to cooler back in the day) and 24GB of Corsair Dominators, the ones that look like the GT's but in blue, shame it's a bad layout of 12x2GB. I'd probably swap them with 6x4 or 12x4 as I have a ton of Kingston 1333 CL9 low profile sticks laying around, leftovers when we were upgrading our company PC's. I've been reading on IC's called Elpida Hyper but that seems unobtainium nowadays.

Now it's time to find quadruple GTX680 Classifieds to go with it  I'm trying to arrange an EVGA 1600T2 also. The only thing I bought new for this setup is a brand new Nanoxia Deep Silence 6 case, which I hope the store can indeed deliver as promised.

Have to admit I'm not keen on aircooling with big tower coolers with the sr2. With so much weight on the socket and their known fragility, every mount might be it's last one before the socket says goodbye and stops recognizng the CPU. Man I wish I've had more know-how on hot air soldering, could just reflow or replace the socket when needed and keep the SR-2 running forever.


----------



## Feigemo0771

Wow, I've always loved the idea of building an old dream PC. I think many people (including me) are still sticking to their old X58 platform is because they have some sort of nostalgia feeling about it. We bear its instability, and it would take forever to POST (especially the Gigabyte X58 MBs that I owned) compare to modern platforms. But humans, ah, never learned how to let go. I see my X58 SLI3 as my kid, maybe it lets me down sometimes, maybe it had some bad temper and just refuses to boot, and me taking care of it and cleaning the dust for it, all these small little details and the time we spent together, have built some kind of bond between me and this very motherboard. It's like almost ten years since it's release, and my pet didn't even last that long. Every day I wake up, I scared that it might just leave me, and I won't be able to "revive" it if it did. Am I the only one having this feeling of being too sentimental?


----------



## amder

Would anyone happen to know if running 2 GPU's on an x58 board increase the northbridge temps?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Martin778 said:


> It's all for sh..ts and giggles really, nothing more. It's a ton of money but I doubt working SR-2's will ever drop in value, they are already a classic. I've also got dual Megahalems (also THE go to cooler back in the day) and 24GB of Corsair Dominators………


I have noticed that tons of them over the years are nearly “for parts only” and or never working. I wonder were people killing them or just bad MB design from the manufacture which I believe was EVGA and a partner. Good luck on those old GTX 680s. It appears you have plenty of money to throw at the platform…..have fun with it. Anything I have purchased over the past 4 years will be going to the next build (unless I decide to continue to run my X58 from time to time). So far it has been a great platform for MANY years depending on what you need it for. 




Feigemo0771 said:


> Wow, I've always loved the idea of building an old dream PC. I think many people (including me) are still sticking to their old X58 platform is because they have some sort of nostalgia feeling about it. We bear its instability, and it would take forever to POST……….?


-Instability, not a problem for me and hasn’t been across several CPUs
-Boot times can take awhile, but once it reaches the HDD\SDD it takes roughly a 5 seconds for me if that long.

We all have our X58 or nostalgia stories. The X58 platform has been great and dominated AMD for many years. It was a great upgrade from my previous AMD Athlon and Pentium 4 EE. It’s crazy how there’s many YouTubers posting X58 vids over the past 3 years or so. When I wrote my X58+Fury X FineWine 2020 Review (not sure if I can post the link here) a few months back I showed that I am having zero problems gaming or streaming. 

Yet many people here told me that I could never “future proof” my build. I’m not sure how much longer I can stay on this X58 platform (or GPU) since I’ve more or less tapped out as much power as I’m going to get at reasonable prices. It’s still amazing that we are able to continue to use a 12 year old platform that was competitive up until 2015\2016. That just shows you how ahead of the game Intel was (and I think we will have a repeat soon). I’m planning on writing another article on the X58 before retiring it for a newer build, but I’m not sure if my next build will even last this long. 

Actually, to be honest, I’m considering running my X58 alongside my new build. I would still plug a high-end GPU in it and benchmark it for legacy purposes on my website\blog lol. I really love the platform and tech that “Intel” was able to pull off “inside”. There are a lot of things I want to do, but I think all of my hard work would just end up with someone more or less “stealing\using\borrowing” my work with 100% no recognition and using it on some other forum or YT vid. I’m not a big Youtuber or blogger or anything like that. It takes a long time to write stuff. My X58+Fury X 2020 took 2 weeks alone and that was me rushing it with time on my hands (quarantine). At the moment I’m still not 100% sold on AMD “moar” cores strategy. Intel gets a lot of bashing, but you better believe AMD will behave exactly like Intel or Nvidia if they get the “crown” for to long and get to high on their horse. I wouldn’t doubt AMD for a second. 




amder said:


> Would anyone happen to know if running 2 GPU's on an x58 board increase the northbridge temps?


From my experience when running x2 SLI overclocking the Uncore (yup), QPI (Data Rate & Voltage) and IOH voltage would increase the temps. Mostly IOH temps.


----------



## amder

Kana-Maru said:


> From my experience when running x2 SLI overclocking the Uncore (yup), QPI (Data Rate & Voltage) and IOH voltage would increase the temps. Mostly IOH temps.



Hmm interesting my NB has been running hot enough to shut down the PC. I was folding 24/7 with 2 RX 570's on that board. Fresh thermal compound has also been applied and a small 40mm fan attached to NB heatsink. Not sure what else I can do other than using the board with one card.


----------



## Kana-Maru

amder said:


> Hmm interesting my NB has been running hot enough to shut down the PC. I was folding 24/7 with 2 RX 570's on that board. Fresh thermal compound has also been applied and a small 40mm fan attached to NB heatsink. Not sure what else I can do other than using the board with one card.


I guess I should have clarified that I was speaking my experience using an Asus Sabertooth X58. Are you overclocking? If so, then it won't take long for that NB to heat up so one thing you can do is lower your OC settings. You'll want nice cool ambient temps. I used the Antec "Spot Cool" back in the day when I ran my Bloomfields (around 2011) so that's something you might want to check out. I upgraded my case around 2013 and now I can use a 120mm\140mm fan internally which really helps get that cooler ambient air to the GPU\NB area quicker.


----------



## amder

Kana-Maru said:


> I guess I should have clarified that I was speaking my experience using an Asus Sabertooth X58. Are you overclocking? If so, then it won't take long for that NB to heat up so one thing you can do is lower your OC settings. You'll want nice cool ambient temps. I used the Antec "Spot Cool" back in the day when I ran my Bloomfields (around 2011) so that's something you might want to check out. I upgraded my case around 2013 and now I can use a 120mm\140mm fan internally which really helps get that cooler ambient air to the GPU\NB area quicker.


My ambient temps are very high due to other rigs folding 24/7 in the room. I did have my X5650 at 4.3GHz and I did lower it to 4GHz. I mean really I dont need the CPU overclocked for a folding rig. Its just more so a cool factor to me. The case I was using had 3 120mm in the front, 2 140mm at the top and 1 rear 120mm and I had the side panel off at all times. It think my best bet for using the X58 rig is just finding a decent single card setup for it to keep folding for another 10 years or so lol.


----------



## Martin778

Honestly, I don't mind spending $1000 on it if I can get ~$800 back after having fun with it for a few months or even a year. New hardware loses value each second, my KP 2080Ti that i paid 2k for will probably drop to 600-700 when 3080Ti hits.
I've owned an SR-2 already in the past and that one was losing memory slots randomly...but it ran 2 X5670's at around 200 BCLK. It came with a full Bitspower monoblock setup that I reverted back to stock AC and I think the blocks must have caused the memory issues.
What I think what's killing SR-2's is flexing the PCB and the temperatures, the stock cooling setup is just borderline sufficient, let alone under OC conditions.

The first time I had the SR-2 I've had a 980Ti Strix installed in it that I got for $50 because the guy though it was defective...it had an immense coil whine on his PSU. In the end I flipped the card for almost $300 so the whole fun (I think it was 2017) barely cost any money. 
Same goes for buying stuff like old GTX cards, if you're patient you can get a GTX480/580 for €15-20 as there is always a group of sellers who sell them as old computer scrap and folks who sell them as defective because their PSU starts tripping from the immense power draw.


----------



## Kana-Maru

amder said:


> My ambient temps are very high due to other rigs folding 24/7 in the room. I did have my X5650 at 4.3GHz and I did lower it to 4GHz. I mean really I dont need the CPU overclocked for a folding rig. Its just more so a cool factor to me. The case I was using had 3 120mm in the front, 2 140mm at the top and 1 rear 120mm and I had the side panel off at all times. It think my best bet for using the X58 rig is just finding a decent single card setup for it to keep folding for another 10 years or so lol.


Using one GPU might help. I'm not sure how good or bad your case airflow is either, but you definitely will need adequate cooling in that room. I would also suggest putting the side panel back on or buying a better case with better airflow (and better fans if need them). For the older MBs like the X58 you might have get one of those legacy type cases with the fans on the side or something. Those high ambient temps are doing you any favors. 





Martin778 said:


> Honestly, I don't mind spending $1000 on it if I can get ~$800 back after having fun with it for a few months or even a year. New hardware loses value each second, my KP 2080Ti that i paid 2k for will probably drop to 600-700 when 3080Ti hits.
> I've owned an SR-2 already in the past and that one was losing memory slots randomly...but it ran 2 X5670's at around 200 BCLK. It came with a full Bitspower monoblock setup that I reverted back to stock AC and I think the blocks must have caused the memory issues.
> What I think what's killing SR-2's is flexing the PCB and the temperatures, the stock cooling setup is just borderline sufficient, let alone under OC conditions.
> 
> The first time I had the SR-2 I've had a 980Ti Strix installed in it that I got for $50 because the guy though it was defective...it had an immense coil whine on his PSU. In the end I flipped the card for almost $300 so the whole fun (I think it was 2017) barely cost any money.
> Same goes for buying stuff like old GTX cards, if you're patient you can get a GTX480/580 for €15-20 as there is always a group of sellers who sell them as old computer scrap and folks who sell them as defective because their PSU starts tripping from the immense power draw.


2K for a GPU.....never unless I seriously need it to make money....and if I got to that point I would just get a true workstation GPU for workloads instead of mostly gaming (AMD usually have great solutions in that area near the prices I like) it sounds like you have been having fun the past few years and getting some great deals in the process. Yeah I'm not sure how low the 2080 Ti goes. I don't think it's going to drop that much right from the start. They will probably still for a cool $900-$1000 USD. That mostly depends on what AMD releases and how well it performs against Nvidia's 2000 AND 3000 series. 

As far GTX's goes I got rid of my 980 Ti many years ago and I still have my old GTX 670 x2 left over in the closet somewhere.


----------



## amder

Kana-Maru said:


> Using one GPU might help. I'm not sure how good or bad your case airflow is either, but you definitely will need adequate cooling in that room. I would also suggest putting the side panel back on or buying a better case with better airflow (and better fans if need them). For the older MBs like the X58 you might have get one of those legacy type cases with the fans on the side or something. Those high ambient temps are doing you any favors.


I might move it to my open air bench when I pickup another card. As of now its dismantled sadly.


----------



## Martin778

If I wouldn't have another flow of cash from refurbishing and flipping old hardware and electronics, I'd have never bought HW like this and some different life priorities - worn out shoes but a swanky rig. 

I remember folks saying SR-2 could break down with certain PSU's, anyone remember that and what PSU's it were?


----------



## SYNCHRON1C

amder said:


> Would anyone happen to know if running 2 GPU's on an x58 board increase the northbridge temps?


Yeah, The Northbridge on X58 is responsible for PCIe so any extra strain will cause increased heat output. If you need 2 GPU's then I'd advise trying to direct airflow over the chipset's heatsink since they get obscenely hot on X58.


----------



## Martin778

Easily fixed with one of those and a few zipties:



Spoiler


----------



## Kana-Maru

Martin778 said:


> Easily fixed with one of those and a few zipties:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Perfect haha! :thumb: 

That NB can get pretty warm with a "low" OC. It requires good cooling. I think I've gotten away with some crazy OC's with dual GPUs due to the crazy heatshink setup on my MB. It's pretty decent at heat dissipation. Post some pics of your zippes and NB setup.


----------



## pizuski

Kana-Maru said:


> I have noticed that tons of them over the years are nearly “for parts only” and or never working. I wonder were people killing them or just bad MB design from the manufacture which I believe was EVGA and a partner. Good luck on those old GTX 680s. It appears you have plenty of money to throw at the platform…..have fun with it. Anything I have purchased over the past 4 years will be going to the next build (unless I decide to continue to run my X58 from time to time). So far it has been a great platform for MANY years depending on what you need it for.
> 
> 
> 
> -Instability, not a problem for me and hasn’t been across several CPUs
> -Boot times can take awhile, but once it reaches the HDD\SDD it takes roughly a 5 seconds for me if that long.
> 
> We all have our X58 or nostalgia stories. The X58 platform has been great and dominated AMD for many years. It was a great upgrade from my previous AMD Athlon and Pentium 4 EE. It’s crazy how there’s many YouTubers posting X58 vids over the past 3 years or so. When I wrote my X58+Fury X FineWine 2020 Review (not sure if I can post the link here) a few months back I showed that I am having zero problems gaming or streaming.
> 
> Yet many people here told me that I could never “future proof” my build. I’m not sure how much longer I can stay on this X58 platform (or GPU) since I’ve more or less tapped out as much power as I’m going to get at reasonable prices. It’s still amazing that we are able to continue to use a 12 year old platform that was competitive up until 2015\2016. That just shows you how ahead of the game Intel was (and I think we will have a repeat soon). I’m planning on writing another article on the X58 before retiring it for a newer build, but I’m not sure if my next build will even last this long.
> 
> Actually, to be honest, I’m considering running my X58 alongside my new build. I would still plug a high-end GPU in it and benchmark it for legacy purposes on my website\blog lol. I really love the platform and tech that “Intel” was able to pull off “inside”. There are a lot of things I want to do, but I think all of my hard work would just end up with someone more or less “stealing\using\borrowing” my work with 100% no recognition and using it on some other forum or YT vid. I’m not a big Youtuber or blogger or anything like that. It takes a long time to write stuff. My X58+Fury X 2020 took 2 weeks alone and that was me rushing it with time on my hands (quarantine). At the moment I’m still not 100% sold on AMD “moar” cores strategy. Intel gets a lot of bashing, but you better believe AMD will behave exactly like Intel or Nvidia if they get the “crown” for to long and get to high on their horse. I wouldn’t doubt AMD for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my experience when running x2 SLI overclocking the Uncore (yup), QPI (Data Rate & Voltage) and IOH voltage would increase the temps. Mostly IOH temps.




I have A 250gb samsung 960 evo nvme m.2 (this nvme m.2 boots x58 from a pci slot with adapter card because samsung built in legacy support for it)
and my x58 mobo has usb 3.0 
first gen pcie x 16 is a bottle neck, but with 12-24gb oc ram and a 5700xt or 1080ti youre good for another ten years i bet


the whole idea of pc growth is that the older tech should be invalidated just because theres better tech. thats just wasteful. so many people have so much negativity towards x58. because they want someone to read a comment where they tell you you suck for being such a loser ad usig dusty old parts to game AAA titles.
Well maybe some people are nostalgia driven, maybe x58 is special to alot of people
maybe it was something a kid wanted along time ago but he knew hed never be able to afford it. 
maybe now that he can hes buying all he can find to fill an old hole in his heart. LIFE IS ABOUT DIVERSITY
you havbe the power of choice, but to often if you dont pick something mainstream you get singled out and pointed fun at.....SMH
Lets get some X58 madness going


----------



## Kana-Maru

pizuski said:


> I have A 250gb samsung 960 evo nvme m.2 (this nvme m.2 boots x58 from a pci slot with adapter card because samsung built in legacy support for it)
> and my x58 mobo has usb 3.0
> first gen pcie x 16 is a bottle neck, but with 12-24gb oc ram and a 5700xt or 1080ti youre good for another ten years i bet
> 
> 
> the whole idea of pc growth is that the older tech should be invalidated just because theres better tech. thats just wasteful. so many people have so much negativity towards x58. because they want someone to read a comment where they tell you you suck for being such a loser ad usig dusty old parts to game AAA titles.
> Well maybe some people are nostalgia driven, maybe x58 is special to alot of people
> maybe it was something a kid wanted along time ago but he knew hed never be able to afford it.
> maybe now that he can hes buying all he can find to fill an old hole in his heart. LIFE IS ABOUT DIVERSITY
> you havbe the power of choice, but to often if you dont pick something mainstream you get singled out and pointed fun at.....SMH
> Lets get some X58 madness going


I also boot from a Nvme :thumb: also I should have said in my previous reply was that the X58 takes longer to POST than most newer machines, but the boot times are really quick with the NVMe drives just like newer machines. USB 3.0 has been very nice over the USB 2.0 for a lot of reasons for my usages. 

The PCIe is actually 2nd Gen and you get 2 full x16 lanes on most motherboards as well. 

I haven't personally seen the distaste for the X58....I've seen the opposite my years of running, covering and reviewing\benchmarking using my X58. it seems to surprise many people. I haven't been paying attention to all of the forums over the past few years so many I missed somethings. Now I have seen people talk down to those who can't afford the latest and greatest.....and I'm right there to cheer on the person who enjoys the computer that they could afford. Not everyone needs an OP machine to enjoy gaming\streaming and basic workloads (browsing, word processing, compiling\programming etc.)

I also agree with you when you say that older technology shouldn't be invalidated and thrown out for new tech. It is wasteful, but most people don't understand what they are running and don't really know anything about IT or computers outside of articles, forums and benchmarking. Most people are just kids, teens or enthusiast who want's the latest and greatest (other clearly have a lot of money to waste on PCs\GPUs\Monitors and so on). These companies have people believing that they need 8 Cores\16 Threads up to 16 Cores\64 Threads for gaming\streaming and benchmarking. Then you have the folders ([email protected]) and things of that nature......oook. I could have upgraded my PC every year over the past 10 years if I wanted to and not worried about cash neither time, but I am not like most "enthusiast". I will admit I did almost seriously upgrade a few times, but the X58 just keep surprising me year after year. 

Now we have people spending upwards towards $2,000.00 on GPUs. Nearly $100 for 3 RGB fans and nearly $50 for ONE 12v PSU cable (you guess it RGB)......I don't expect a lot from people in the enthusiast area anymore and haven't for many years. We all live beyond our means, but as someone who actually understands IT and computers in general, it's obvious at this point that people will justify their spending using any possible reason. If you think about it outside of gaming and synthetic\scientific benchmarks a lot of the performance is literally wasted. Gaming isn't even that intensive and hasn't been for years since the GPU does most of the work. 

My X58+X5660 has no problems rending tons of frames @ 4K (obviously I'm 100% GPU bound with a 5 year old GPU ). Not everyone is a actually college trained engineer\programmer or someone who truly needs a "workstation". Now we have the content creators and e-sports.....spend spend spend!  That's the world we live in and now it's AMD turn to cash in. I thought about writing an article on a lot of things I'm seeing in the tech community nowadays like I used to (controversy ), but many things have changed and maybe I'm just getting to old for this lol. I almost always think about writing something. A majority of the community as whole as spoken from what I'm seeing today.


----------



## Owterspace

One of my best friends ran a P4 for 10 years after he bought it new, and I gave him a hard time. He had the money, he just didn't care. X58 is my P4. And its like he said to me, it does everything I need it to, just not as fast as yours. I bought mine new and I beat on it, abused it, cared for it, and its still running just fine. I actually reverted to an older bios for stability heh.. was like magic.. This thing doesn't owe me anything. As long as a feed it a new 850w PSU every few years she's happy. I used to upgrade every time something new came out, it gets old spending thousands a year on a rig, and flipping at a loss when you can do other things, like have a family.. and other stuff.. lol.


----------



## jwrdr

Hey all, it's really good to see there's an active community for the x58 Xeons. I'm owning a x5675 on an EVGA x58 FTW3 and 24GB of Patriot DDR3 ram and I'm looking to OC this one, but I don't get to the point as it will be stable. I've read tons of guides but most of them are for i7 of that generation and I don't know if the same settings will be related. 

Is there anything I can check to have a guide for a walkthrough for this one? I've also watched tons of videos, but none for this exact MB and settings just seems to be different and my OC won't run as I'd like. I'm looking for stable OC @ 4.2Ghz at least and for some reason, it freezes. Any advice on where should I start to get the most out of this one? 

Sorry if this is not the correct thread for it, I just wanted some advice.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Owterspace said:


> One of my best friends ran a P4 for 10 years after he bought it new, and I gave him a hard time. He had the money, he just didn't care. X58 is my P4. And its like he said to me, it does everything I need it to, just not as fast as yours.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I bought mine new and I beat on it, abused it, cared for it, and its still running just fine. I actually reverted to an older bios for stability heh.. was like magic.. This thing doesn't owe me anything. As long as a feed it a new 850w PSU every few years she's happy. I used to upgrade every time something new came out, it gets old spending thousands a year on a rig, and flipping at a loss when you can do other things, like have a family.. and other stuff.. lol.


I just found my P4 EE in a closet (having turned it on yet)....man it was a great PC. Although Intel could have done better with the P4 architecture, it outperformed a lot of my other PCs with certain high-end applications (high end, music production, editing etc) that I used. Technology isn't going to slowdown and I love to see rapid progression, yet I am a firm believer of buying what you actually need. AMD has finally caught up to Intel for the most part so that should make for a great future. There's plenty of technology to keep legacy gaming rig\PC build alive if you know what matters and what you need. In your friend case the same types of people said the exact thing to me when I decided to keep X58 over Sandy Bridge. During those times it was easy to switch or buy Sandy bridge, but there were many things about the X58 that simply seemed better theoretically..... and this was before the Xeon craze. 

I don't think most people "have to" or "need to" spend thousands, but they "choose to" (e-peen) and Intel\AMD\Nvidia aren't doing anyone any favors. However, AMD has allowed cheaper cores to flood the market, but that doesn't stop re-sellers and markups from ruining the value in most golden cases. To be fair the samething happened to Intel over the years were re-sellers would increase the MSRP early and late in the CPU cycles which gave Intel a bad rep for a long time (then there's Ebay.....ugh....just look at how X58 prices shot up across the entire net after X5660 topic and people started getting a lot interest in the platform). Why do you need to feed you PC a new PSU every year? I've been rocking the same PSU since 2013 (it is a very high end PSU though)




jwrdr said:


> Hey all, it's really good to see there's an active community for the x58 Xeons. I'm owning a x5675 on an EVGA x58 FTW3 and 24GB of Patriot DDR3 ram and I'm looking to OC this one, but I don't get to the point as it will be stable. I've read tons of guides but most of them are for i7 of that generation and I don't know if the same settings will be related.
> 
> Is there anything I can check to have a guide for a walkthrough for this one? I've also watched tons of videos, but none for this exact MB and settings just seems to be different and my OC won't run as I'd like. I'm looking for stable OC @ 4.2Ghz at least and for some reason, it freezes. Any advice on where should I start to get the most out of this one?
> 
> Sorry if this is not the correct thread for it, I just wanted some advice.


The correct thread would be here my friend: 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/8-i...-discussion-xeon-l5639-benchmarks-inside.html

As for overclocking the Westmere's....getting past 4Ghz can be stressful for the CPU in many cases. However, I think you should aim for a rock solid 3.8Ghz-4Ghz first. Those are normally easy to hit on this platform with minimum overclocks from many people the years. From there you can see what is required for a stable OC and determine if the extra voltage and heat is worth it for an extra 200Mhz (4000Mhz to 4200Mhz). 

I can hit with 3.6Ghz up to 4Ghz on all cores with pretty much stock voltage. Of course I tweak the voltages and must change certain settings to hit the frequencies (CPU voltage, BCLK Freq. DRAM settings and so on) since the MB will normally use much more than what it truly need to run. There are plenty of guides out and there most of them will work fine with the 32nm Westermere-EP. Just be sure to watch the CPU voltage and most voltages. Start low and ramp it up at safe levels. I posted the actual topic above if you want more help.


----------



## theister

pizuski said:


> I have A 250gb samsung 960 evo nvme m.2 (this nvme m.2 boots x58 from a pci slot with adapter card because samsung built in legacy support for it)
> and my x58 mobo has usb 3.0
> first gen pcie x 16 is a bottle neck, but with 12-24gb oc ram and a 5700xt or 1080ti youre good for another ten years i bet
> 
> 
> the whole idea of pc growth is that the older tech should be invalidated just because theres better tech. thats just wasteful. so many people have so much negativity towards x58. because they want someone to read a comment where they tell you you suck for being such a loser ad usig dusty old parts to game AAA titles.
> Well maybe some people are nostalgia driven, maybe x58 is special to alot of people
> maybe it was something a kid wanted along time ago but he knew hed never be able to afford it.
> maybe now that he can hes buying all he can find to fill an old hole in his heart. LIFE IS ABOUT DIVERSITY
> you havbe the power of choice, but to often if you dont pick something mainstream you get singled out and pointed fun at.....SMH
> Lets get some X58 madness going


You either have a Samsung 950 Pro or you are booting from something like DUET or Clover. The 960 Evo has no legacy boot option rom. The last samsung nvme ssd supporting this is the mentioned 950 pro.


----------



## Martin778

And even I never got my 950PRO 512GB to boot natively on the SR-2 no matter what I tried, I was using a HyperX PCIE to NVMe adapter. In the end I just went the Clover route.
The first SR-2 arrived today and oh man I must have already forgotten on how tricky it was to set up and why it overclocks like a POS  I've bought an EVGA 1600T2 to go along with it since these seem to be near worthless after folks started selling off their mining rigs.

I must 've also forgotten how hot these Xeons run...1.30V is the max a pair of Megahalems with wonky, single fans can cope with.


----------



## theister

Martin778 said:


> And even I never got my 950PRO 512GB to boot natively on the SR-2 no matter what I tried, I was using a HyperX PCIE to NVMe adapter. In the end I just went the Clover route.
> The first SR-2 arrived today and oh man I must have already forgotten on how tricky it was to set up and why it overclocks like a POS  I've bought an EVGA 1600T2 to go along with it since these seem to be near worthless after folks started selling off their mining rigs.
> 
> I must 've also forgotten how hot these Xeons run...1.30V is the max a pair of Megahalems with wonky, single fans can cope with.



you mostly have to setup the onboard sata controllers to use the 950pro cause the option rom conflicts with some option roms of the mainboard bios or even have to disable some with fully packed boards but mostly the right setup vor the marvel controllers is enough.

marvel onboard controllers like the 9128 or 9182 have to be used in ahci or raid or the board will usually hangs during booting up, if you want to use sata III ssds while using a 950 pro or so, you will often have to disable the extended ide option for the used sata port.


----------



## pizuski

jwrdr said:


> Hey all, it's really good to see there's an active community for the x58 Xeons. I'm owning a x5675 on an EVGA x58 FTW3 and 24GB of Patriot DDR3 ram and I'm looking to OC this one, but I don't get to the point as it will be stable. I've read tons of guides but most of them are for i7 of that generation and I don't know if the same settings will be related.
> 
> Is there anything I can check to have a guide for a walkthrough for this one? I've also watched tons of videos, but none for this exact MB and settings just seems to be different and my OC won't run as I'd like. I'm looking for stable OC @ 4.2Ghz at least and for some reason, it freezes. Any advice on where should I start to get the most out of this one?
> 
> Sorry if this is not the correct thread for it, I just wanted some advice.


 there are 2 videos on youtube 










they both helped me. these chips are tricky


----------



## pizuski

theister said:


> You either have a Samsung 950 Pro or you are booting from something like DUET or Clover. The 960 Evo has no legacy boot option rom. The last samsung nvme ssd supporting this is the mentioned 950 pro.


im sorry but PC's have major inconsistencies

Im booting just fine off a 960 evo, i bought an adapter and never had an issue, ived used it on my alienware and sabertooth boards, along with a dell nvme m.2 i have from a 2 in 1 dell latitude 5175.
i switch them out whenver needed and everything is fine, ive only ever not booted while trying to overclock. 
just locked in 4.2 from 2286 uncore and 1984 mhz ram
1.4v 
idles at 35 avg, stress tests got in the high 70's while idling at mid 50's to mid 60's under 100% load.
i had to lower the multiplier to 22 from 26 and raise the bskclk to 191


----------



## theister

you are not booting from a 960 evo alone without duet, clover or a pcie adapter that offers an own option rom for booting like some workstation adapters do (HP Z Turbodrive as an example), there is no argueing about this, it is a fact.


----------



## Martin778

Correct, X58 will not boot from NVMe without Clover/DUET if the drive doesn't support AHCI mode.

By the way, I must have gotten some piss poor X5675's, can't get 4.35 stable at 1.36V.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Martin778 said:


> Correct, X58 will not boot from NVMe without Clover/DUET if the drive doesn't support AHCI mode.
> 
> By the way, I must have gotten some piss poor X5675's, can't get 4.35 stable at 1.36V.


I just stuck a NVMe via PCIe slot and got it running on my end. Nothing special, but I understand different boards manufactures + firmware + revisions can handle things differently. 

That has been the hardest part about the Xeon's on this platform, finding CPU's that haven't been abused to death. I believe you stated that these were being retired from servers, yet I would think that these would have been retired roughly 8 years ago from a typical company. Don't forget that people were buying these things for dirt cheap over the years after the initial price markups dropped off. I got two CPUs early before I spearheaded the X58 craze. I'm 100% sure these came straight from a server to my build next. I'm not sure how certain you can be about that in this very historic year-2020.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Check how much vdroop you get when under full load. The amount of droop will increase (decrease voltage) as you draw more power / increase clock speed. If your board has load line calibration (LLC) enable it to reduce the vdroop. Start with the less extreme values first. For safety you still want a little vdroop, like 0.01-0.02v. You can instead use higher voltage and let it drop under load. If you have multiple CPUs I wouldn't worry about degrading one, especially if they don't clock that great to begin with.

I had to hard mod my board to get vdroop within reasonable levels. I don't have LLC options in the BIOS, just vdroop enabled/disabled. It's misleading because it's not actually disabling it.


----------



## pizuski

im sorry but PC's have major inconsistencies

Im booting just fine off a 960 evo, i bought an adapter and never had an issue, ived used it on my alienware and sabertooth boards, along with a dell nvme m.2 i have from a 2 in 1 dell latitude 5175.
i switch them out whenver needed and everything is fine, ive only ever not booted while trying to overclock.
just locked in 4.2 from 2286 uncore and 1984 mhz ram
1.4v
idles at 35 avg, stress tests got in the high 70's while idling at mid 50's to mid 60's under 100% load.
i had to lower the multiplier to 22 from 26 and raise the bskclk to 191


----------



## Martin778

Kana-Maru said:


> Martin778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, X58 will not boot from NVMe without Clover/DUET if the drive doesn't support AHCI mode.
> 
> By the way, I must have gotten some piss poor X5675's, can't get 4.35 stable at 1.36V.
> 
> 
> 
> I just stuck a NVMe via PCIe slot and got it running on my end. Nothing special, but I understand different boards manufactures + firmware + revisions can handle things differently.
> 
> That has been the hardest part about the Xeon's on this platform, finding CPU's that haven't been abused to death. I believe you stated that these were being retired from servers, yet I would think that these would have been retired roughly 8 years ago from a typical company. Don't forget that people were buying these things for dirt cheap over the years after the initial price markups dropped off. I got two CPUs early before I spearheaded the X58 craze. I'm 100% sure these came straight from a server to my build next. I'm not sure how certain you can be about that in this very historic year-2020.
Click to expand...

They came from a Mac-upgrade seller, matching pair from the same batch.
Just bought a pair of X5690's out of a Supermicro server.150 seemed reasonable for a pair.

The thing might be I'm too cautious with the voltages, PLL 1.86, VTT 1.275 and using turbo multi to keep BCLK low. LLC is of course enabled, SR2 only has 1 setting on it - Vdroop on/off. Without LLC I'd have to set Vcore to 1.40-1.42 to get 1.35 under load 😄
Could be the thing craps out because it's loaded with 12x2GB dual rank sticks but on stock it's been rock solid, ran P95 blend for 12h yesterday.


----------



## pizuski

Martin778 said:


> They came from a Mac-upgrade seller, matching pair from the same batch.
> Just bought a pair of X5690's out of a Supermicro server.150 seemed reasonable for a pair.
> 
> The thing might be I'm too cautious with the voltages, PLL 1.86, VTT 1.275 and using turbo multi to keep BCLK low. LLC is of course enabled, SR2 only has 1 setting on it - Vdroop on/off. Without LLC I'd have to set Vcore to 1.40-1.42 to get 1.35 under load 😄
> Could be the thing craps out because it's loaded with 12x2GB dual rank sticks but on stock it's been rock solid, ran P95 blend for 12h yesterday.


im running 4.2 with 1.84, 1.25, 1.4.
keep speed step on and it will throttle to 1.32 when idle
22x191 or 23 cant remember


----------



## theister

Martin778 said:


> They came from a Mac-upgrade seller, matching pair from the same batch.
> Just bought a pair of X5690's out of a Supermicro server.150 seemed reasonable for a pair.
> 
> The thing might be I'm too cautious with the voltages, PLL 1.86, VTT 1.275 and using turbo multi to keep BCLK low. LLC is of course enabled, SR2 only has 1 setting on it - Vdroop on/off. Without LLC I'd have to set Vcore to 1.40-1.42 to get 1.35 under load 😄
> Could be the thing craps out because it's loaded with 12x2GB dual rank sticks but on stock it's been rock solid, ran P95 blend for 12h yesterday.


If i remember correctly the evga sr2 is able to lower the cpu pll to 1.2 or at least lower than 1.8 and that is something you should try to test (sometimes lowering cpu pll will need a rise of vtt(QPI)). 

From all the CPUs i tested yet / oced most of the X56xx Xeons are able to hit higher frequencies under ambient and daily usage with lower cpu pll , most of my W36xx (workstation i7 9xx extreme series) need bumb. cpu pll is some worth to fiddle with even for daily setups but it takes some time. With cold this is something you will have to do no matter what.


----------



## pizuski

theister said:


> If i remember correctly the evga sr2 is able to lower the cpu pll to 1.2 or at least lower than 1.8 and that is something you should try to test (sometimes lowering cpu pll will need a rise of vtt(QPI)).
> 
> From all the CPUs i tested yet / oced most of the X56xx Xeons are able to hit higher frequencies under ambient and daily usage with lower cpu pll , most of my W36xx (workstation i7 9xx extreme series) need bumb. cpu pll is some worth to fiddle with even for daily setups but it takes some time. With cold this is something you will have to do no matter what.




SR-2 is pretty expensive for good condition, 
also came with its far share of problems, and the dual cpu didnt play well with all games and programs
i use a single chip to beat all those problems, using a sabertooth board.


----------



## Kana-Maru

theister said:


> If i remember correctly the evga sr2 is able to lower the cpu pll to 1.2 or at least lower than 1.8 and that is something you should try to test (sometimes lowering cpu pll will need a rise of vtt(QPI)).
> 
> From all the CPUs i tested yet / oced most of the X56xx Xeons are able to hit higher frequencies under ambient and daily usage with lower cpu pll , most of my W36xx (workstation i7 9xx extreme series) need bumb. cpu pll is some worth to fiddle with even for daily setups but it takes some time. With cold this is something you will have to do no matter what.


I can relate this which is why I always tell people to leave certain settings alone for their own good.......and the CPU PLL is one of those "settings". The stock should be 1.80v (some boards can go below that) and I have been able to get around 5Ghz with multiple CPUs without touching the CPU PLL (from people who thought they had CPUs that didn't clock high). The highest I've been is 5.5Ghz.


----------



## pizuski

Martin778 said:


> Correct, X58 will not boot from NVMe without Clover/DUET if the drive doesn't support AHCI mode.
> 
> By the way, I must have gotten some piss poor X5675's, can't get 4.35 stable at 1.36V.



The consensus is that x58 doesn't support sata 3 drives either because of the dated south bridge chip...
i run sata 3 all day long, off my saber tooth board 
you just have to try,


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Kana-Maru said:


> I can relate this which is why I always tell people to leave certain settings alone for their own good.......and the CPU PLL is one of those "settings". The stock should be 1.80v (some boards can go below that) and I have been able to get around 5Ghz with multiple CPUs without touching the CPU PLL (from people who thought they had CPUs that didn't clock high). The highest I've been is 5.5Ghz.


First phenom II x4 I got used the user stated it didn't overclock well. I accidentally set it to 4Ghz on stock voltage and it didn't crash. When I did notice I checked for stability and it passed most stability tests.

For me I had to adjust PLL to prevent crashes if it was borderline stable. I set it as low as it will go without the system crashing. Probably not optimal but it's been working.


----------



## Kana-Maru

xxpenguinxx said:


> First phenom II x4 I got used the user stated it didn't overclock well. I accidentally set it to 4Ghz on stock voltage and it didn't crash. When I did notice I checked for stability and it passed most stability tests.
> 
> For me I had to adjust PLL to prevent crashes if it was borderline stable. I set it as low as it will go without the system crashing. Probably not optimal but it's been working.


Nice, but AMD's CPU has always been able to take a beaten with crazy high voltages without kicking the bucket. The same can't be said with certain Intel chips. One wrong accident can be something fried for life (on the CPU or MB that is). Also AMD CPUs and GPUs are are normally overvolted high as the sky for stability reasons. Which is why undervolting almost always make the value that much better when you take watts into account.


----------



## Martin778

pizuski said:


> Martin778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, X58 will not boot from NVMe without Clover/DUET if the drive doesn't support AHCI mode.
> 
> By the way, I must have gotten some piss poor X5675's, can't get 4.35 stable at 1.36V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The consensus is that x58 doesn't support sata 3 drives either because of the dated south bridge chip...
> i run sata 3 all day long, off my saber tooth board
> you just have to try,
Click to expand...

Some later X58 boards have the Marvell SATA3 chip but it really isn't that good, nowhere near true SATA3 6gbps throughput.
I just got myself a 1TB Kingston A2000 NVMe and a Silverstone M.2 to PCIE adapter and will try DUET.
This is going to be a helluva expensive fun build.

The SR2 needs careful treatment, that'a why I try to avoid high BCLK and voltages if possible.
I have one 100% working and unmolested and the second is on the way.


----------



## theister

Martin778 said:


> Some later X58 boards have the Marvell SATA3 chip but it really isn't that good, nowhere near true SATA3 6gbps throughput.
> .


The latest x58 releases come with the better marvell 9182 controller that offers real close native sata 3 speed because it is linked with 2 pcie lanes.

All other boards offering sata 3 come with the 9128 controller which is only linked with one pcie lane and that is indeed far away from native sata 3 speed.


----------



## Martin778

Interesting, I will check what controller does the SR-2 use. I think it can be considered as a one of the later X58/5520 boards.
I got my Silverstone SST-ECM24 PCIE to M.2 NVMe adapter and a Kingston A2000 1TB NVMe drive today and wow, installing W10 on it with DUET is easy as 1-2-3, much much easier than I remember when trying Clover a few years ago. I was using this guide: https://www.win-raid.com/t3286f50-G...h-legacy-BIOS-and-UEFI-board-DUET-REFIND.html
Even the cheap A2000 feels a lot snappier than the old Kingston KC400 256GB SATA SSD.

By the way, got a P6TD V2 today. Ran fine for 5 minutes, then suddenly the PSU tripped and at the next try the board blew a 570uF VRM cap...not sure if it's only the cap or something else that popped but I'm not going to bother further.


----------



## theister

Ah sorry i thought i put the info into the answer : the boards with the better 9182 are : Rampage III Blackedition, the Gigabyte X58 G1 Series and the Gigabyte X58A-OC. 

But i think with how many pcie lanes x58 offers and mordern pcie nvme ssds this is not something to be really in concern of nowadays, except you will have to use every storage port you can get. Sure PCIE 2.0 limits your ssd nvme performance but if you are willing to fiddle arround a little bit more you can overcome this with upping your pcie frequency which of course can cause other problems with integrated controllers of your mainboard.

I used a Samsung Pro 950 with 125pcie in my daily setup (X58A-OC, switched to X79 8 Core) for more then a year without any issues, the ssd can even handle 150+ pcie but i have not yet tested this for reliability.
Most of the better X58 boards will do bootable 120 to 130 pcie-freq, but i think this is something you only should be thinking about if you try to max out x58 performance in any kind of way.


----------



## Kana-Maru

theister said:


> Sure PCIE 2.0 limits your ssd nvme performance but if you are willing to fiddle arround a little bit more you can overcome this with upping your pcie frequency which of course can cause other problems with integrated controllers of your mainboard.
> 
> I used a Samsung Pro 950 with 125pcie in my daily setup (X58A-OC, switched to X79 8 Core) for more then a year without any issues, the ssd can even handle 150+ pcie but i have not yet tested this for reliability.
> Most of the better X58 boards will do bootable 120 to 130 pcie-freq, but i think this is something you only should be thinking about if you try to max out x58 performance in any kind of way.



*For the record for anyone reading this on the internet*, just like the *CPU PLL*, I strongly advise against messing around with the *PCIe Frequency*.....you have been warned and good luck with overclocking. 

I've been pushing this through people's head for years due to a lot of bad info floating around the net (most recently I had to get several people on different websites to not mess with those settings (guess what ALL were stable just like many I've helped over the past 6 years). 

I'm speaking solely about the X58 platform. We are enthusiast so those who are reading this can simply ignore me if they wish......and have fun ruining your boards any way you want. Those settings have their purposes, but normally isn't needed 99% of the time except for high risk takers who want a little (tiny bit) of performance boost or won't except that their OC isn't stable and go to the extreme (in most cases)..........which would be pointless in 2020.......especially since it's normally not worth the extra stress on the board and the components.


----------



## theister

Yeah for sure, this is not something you should be careless bumping to the extreme, regarding to pcie : ssd corruption can occur, onboard controllers can take damage due higher head (can also occour with sata ssds when there controllers are getting hotter due higher pcie freq). 

This is why you can find some boards having non working audio or ethernet on ebay.


----------



## Kana-Maru

theister said:


> Yeah for sure, this is not something you should be careless bumping to the extreme, regarding to pcie : ssd corruption can occur, onboard controllers can take damage due higher head (can also occour with sata ssds when there controllers are getting hotter due higher pcie freq).


Correct, hence me trying to tell people, for nearly a decade, that it's not worth the risk and headache. It's hard when so many people use those crazy settings and post their results online (forums Youtube etc)....oddly those people move on to other builds and\or never speak about their X58 build again (because they killed it most likely or lost that extreme OC). OR they replace the CPU\MB since they were\are fairly cheap (and abused) while ruining one CPU at a time lol. Remember all those sellers who trying to offload like 20+ X56xx CPUs on Ebay around 2014-2016. They were buying them all up looking for the "golden" CPU.....what they don't know if that they probably had plenty of them except they possibly ruined them. 

It's bad because some people will take that and run with "he did so it so it's safe" mentality not knowing what happened "after" the fact. I've been writing blogs on my website since 2014 about some of the misconceptions with the X5660. Obviously those users over the years who attempted to call me out are nowhere to be found and moved on from the platform (I wonder why). I'm speaking about the years were everyone was excited about the X58 platform. 




theister said:


> This is why you can find some boards having non working audio or ethernet on ebay.


BINGO. CPU PLL is also why you find CPUs that OC like garbage. They come like garbage in the aftermarket although some are binned better than others obviously, but these are Xeons so you are already getting the best of the best anyways.....that's not enough for some people. Not for everyone so they ramp up certain voltages then dump them on the internet or claim they have a lemon or a CPU that won't hit the clocks they want. I'm pretty sure most of them just don't know what they are doing or are trying to overclocking using 45nm instructions.


----------



## theister

I do not see that much of a problem in *undervolting* the cpu pll and general undervolting things, the main issue that comes here is the thing stops working if it does not enough power and will do fine after adjusting or go back to stock. *overvolting* is a different story, spec says the architecture can handle 2.0 for cpu pll but this is indeed something i would never try or suggest for a daily setup and i never have had a cpu that needs this kind of bump for cpu pll for a daily setup (4.4 - 4.6 ghz).

But i think in all my posts about x58 stuff i pointed out that this is based on experience and not saying "this is a fact or has always to be" if the written differs from intel specs. For example my W3680 ran 4.6 @ 1.4 (with gigabyte llc1) what is against intel specs and includes the risk of the cpu dying fast, but it has not and running stable since without bumping voltage due degradation. And this works also for 2 more X56xx Xeons i ran before in daily setups but i would never say there is absolut no risk and yeah go for it cause it is risky and the cpus could have died instantly.

Yeah, people using 45nm guides for overclocking westmere is something you very often, or going the bruteforce voltage quick oc way with questionable reliability. 
Myself has started reading this thread and many other ones back in the days from beginning to the end (cause i did not want to damage my hardware and wanted to know what i am doing) to get a propper OC. 
A really good X58 OC just takes some time and i think some people are not able or willing to invest the time and searching for a quick way to get some results.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Were people breaking things with Nvidia's LinkBoost on the old LGA 775 socket? It increased the PCIe bus up to 125mhz. 

You also need to increase the PCIe frequency to get higher bclk, thus higher memory speeds. I guess realistically if you need that much bandwidth, you should move on to X79 or newer.


----------



## Martin778

Kana-Maru, 
Spot on, that's why I'm not trying to push the SR-2 any harder. Just got my X5690's today and these run 3.6GHz all core out of the box with 1.20-1.22Vcore, I will probably just bump up the BCLK a bit to get them to 4GHz, tweak memory timings and call it a day. Anything below the X5680 is dirt cheap but the X5690's are sitll (and probably will remain) expensive because of their rarity.

Anyways I always avoid going bruteforce but rather try too low and increase when needed. Takes a lot longer but it's the necessity if you want to enjoy your hardware for longer and you have to understand and feel the point when your harware hits a brick wall and where upping the voltage won't give you anything except higher power draw and wear.

With something like Q6600 or Q6700 or even Q9450/9550 on a cheap P45/X38 board I wouldn't care and just redline it but X58 is different story.


----------



## theister

xxpenguinxx said:


> Were people breaking things with Nvidia's LinkBoost on the old LGA 775 socket? It increased the PCIe bus up to 125mhz.
> 
> You also need to increase the PCIe frequency to get higher bclk, thus higher memory speeds. I guess realistically if you need that much bandwidth, you should move on to X79 or newer.


On X58 i maybe broke one GPU with higher pcie freq (it was about 140) for baseclock cpu binning but it could have also died due aging. 

But with ssds/hardrives you could run in some corruption problems depending how "good" your drives are. From my experience that do not lead in a total data loss but this is a high risk if you overclock your daily setup. 
Most of usual SSDS connected due sata simply stopped working (without data loss) or are not beeing recognized anymore (PCIE SSDS).


----------



## Kana-Maru

theister said:


> Ido not see that much of a problem in *undervolting* the cpu pll and general undervolting things, the main issue that comes here is the thing stops working if it does not enough power and will do fine after adjusting or go back to stock. *overvolting* is a different story, spec says the architecture can handle 2.0 for cpu pll but this is indeed something i would never try or suggest for a daily setup and i never have had a cpu that needs this kind of bump for cpu pll for a daily setup (4.4 - 4.6 ghz).


You have never seen me say anything about undervolting the CPU PLL. I've seen great results from some people over the year who were actually able to undervolt it. My only issue is when people go above 1.80v (or the stock) and spread it or recommend it like wild fire. I have massively clocked many CPUs higher than almost everyone with respectable voltages and never had to mess with the PLL. The moment I did, knowing I should NOT have, I almost killed the poor thing. Even when I ran my 4.6Ghz for years it was all done within Intel recommendations so I got the best of both worlds. Unfortunately good AIO dies fast and most are garbage nowadays. 

The specs says a lot of things for a lot of different voltages. Trust me I am familiar with the "specs". The spec is 1.80 - 1.90v yet you can push it WELL above 2.0v. You can go up to spec for anything for several reasons, however, that doesn't make it a good idea. 




theister said:


> But i think in all my posts about x58 stuff i pointed out that this is based on experience and not saying "this is a fact or has always to be" if the written differs from intel specs.


I'm not talking about you personally so take it the wrong way. However, you must understand or know that when people read it they will take it and run with it if no one says anything about it. Experience or not you must understand that. 



theister said:


> Myself has started reading this thread and many other ones back in the days from beginning to the end (cause i did not want to damage my hardware and wanted to know what i am doing) to get a propper OC.
> A really good X58 OC just takes some time and i think some people are not able or willing to invest the time and searching for a quick way to get some results.


I think a lot of newcomers or people coming back to the X58 are just used to the newer platforms as well. Those are far easier to overclock and more forgiving, the X58 isn't. The X58 is more rewarding, but you'll have to work for it. They just ramp up voltage and try to hit clocks then call it a dud\lemon - then resell on Ebay. It's much easier on the newer platforms to do just about everything. The X58 isn't that difficult since there is a ton of knowledge as well as large lack of knowledge. Now we have to Youtubers who have jumped on the X58 bandwagon over the years have people following some of their bad methods from what I've been told from people trying to overclock their X58 platform. 




xxpenguinxx said:


> Were people breaking things with Nvidia's LinkBoost on the old LGA 775 socket? It increased the PCIe bus up to 125mhz.
> 
> You also need to increase the PCIe frequency to get higher bclk, thus higher memory speeds. I guess realistically if you need that much bandwidth, you should move on to X79 or newer.


Different platform from the X58. I have my LGA 775 in my closet (been meaning to power that hot beast on). MBs could take more of a beating back then, but did things differently. I do agree moving the X79 and higher would get much more performance, but I can't speak for the price per performance looking at prices people want for those age old CPUs\MBs

You don't need to always increase the PCIe Freq. to get higher BCLK since there are MANY settings to tweak. Most people just don't know what those settings are or what they do in general. PCIe and CPU PLL is just the easy way out (other settings can be dangerous as well, not just those two!). PCIe Freq, just needs to be increased slightly and by slightly to the point to were it's better just leave it at 100 can call it a day since you can ruin so many components in the blink of an eye. You'll never know what happened and you'll start to have weird issues like DPC Latency issues, data corruption and all that other stuff theister described above. 




Martin778 said:


> Kana-Maru,
> Spot on, that's why I'm not trying to push the SR-2 any harder. Just got my X5690's today and these run 3.6GHz all core out of the box with 1.20-1.22Vcore, I will probably just bump up the BCLK a bit to get them to 4GHz, tweak memory timings and call it a day. Anything below the X5680 is dirt cheap but the X5690's are sitll (and probably will remain) expensive because of their rarity.


Congrats and I hope you can get 4Ghz relative easy, but you are on a SR-2 so good luck 
Post some benchmarks whenever you get a chance. I remember that a few games had problems running on the SR-2 back in the day. I'm guess you don't see those issues nowadays eventhough you are running 2 CPUs.


----------



## Martin778

I know at least some Codemasters titles had trouble with many threads, must have been the DiRT series.


----------



## pizuski

Results may vary!!!
you never know what will happen, 4.2 stable tested for 12 hours the other night left my pc on for 12 hours stress testing, the parts are so cheap we can blow them up if we want, i buy x58 items in pairs for that reason. i have 4 back up cpu's and 1 back up mobo, 1 mobo in the mail on its way to me!!!!

check out my tutorial for x58 nvme booting the easy way!
https://www.win-raid.com/t6814f50-X...PIZUSKI-METHOD-MOST-QUICK-amp-SIMPLE-WAY.html


----------



## pizuski

Martin778 said:


> Kana-Maru,
> Spot on, that's why I'm not trying to push the SR-2 any harder. Just got my X5690's today and these run 3.6GHz all core out of the box with 1.20-1.22Vcore, I will probably just bump up the BCLK a bit to get them to 4GHz, tweak memory timings and call it a day. Anything below the X5680 is dirt cheap but the X5690's are sitll (and probably will remain) expensive because of their rarity.
> 
> Anyways I always avoid going bruteforce but rather try too low and increase when needed. Takes a lot longer but it's the necessity if you want to enjoy your hardware for longer and you have to understand and feel the point when your harware hits a brick wall and where upping the voltage won't give you anything except higher power draw and wear.
> 
> With something like Q6600 or Q6700 or even Q9450/9550 on a cheap P45/X38 board I wouldn't care and just redline it but X58 is different story.





theister said:


> I do not see that much of a problem in *undervolting* the cpu pll and general undervolting things, the main issue that comes here is the thing stops working if it does not enough power and will do fine after adjusting or go back to stock. *overvolting* is a different story, spec says the architecture can handle 2.0 for cpu pll but this is indeed something i would never try or suggest for a daily setup and i never have had a cpu that needs this kind of bump for cpu pll for a daily setup (4.4 - 4.6 ghz).
> 
> But i think in all my posts about x58 stuff i pointed out that this is based on experience and not saying "this is a fact or has always to be" if the written differs from intel specs. For example my W3680 ran 4.6 @ 1.4 (with gigabyte llc1) what is against intel specs and includes the risk of the cpu dying fast, but it has not and running stable since without bumping voltage due degradation. And this works also for 2 more X56xx Xeons i ran before in daily setups but i would never say there is absolut no risk and yeah go for it cause it is risky and the cpus could have died instantly.
> 
> Yeah, people using 45nm guides for overclocking westmere is something you very often, or going the bruteforce voltage quick oc way with questionable reliability.
> Myself has started reading this thread and many other ones back in the days from beginning to the end (cause i did not want to damage my hardware and wanted to know what i am doing) to get a propper OC.
> A really good X58 OC just takes some time and i think some people are not able or willing to invest the time and searching for a quick way to get some results.





Kana-Maru said:


> Correct, hence me trying to tell people, for nearly a decade, that it's not worth the risk and headache. It's hard when so many people use those crazy settings and post their results online (forums Youtube etc)....oddly those people move on to other builds and\or never speak about their X58 build again (because they killed it most likely or lost that extreme OC). OR they replace the CPU\MB since they were\are fairly cheap (and abused) while ruining one CPU at a time lol. Remember all those sellers who trying to offload like 20+ X56xx CPUs on Ebay around 2014-2016. They were buying them all up looking for the "golden" CPU.....what they don't know if that they probably had plenty of them except they possibly ruined them.
> 
> It's bad because some people will take that and run with "he did so it so it's safe" mentality not knowing what happened "after" the fact. I've been writing blogs on my website since 2014 about some of the misconceptions with the X5660. Obviously those users over the years who attempted to call me out are nowhere to be found and moved on from the platform (I wonder why). I'm speaking about the years were everyone was excited about the X58 platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO. CPU PLL is also why you find CPUs that OC like garbage. They come like garbage in the aftermarket although some are binned better than others obviously, but these are Xeons so you are already getting the best of the best anyways.....that's not enough for some people. Not for everyone so they ramp up certain voltages then dump them on the internet or claim they have a lemon or a CPU that won't hit the clocks they want. I'm pretty sure most of them just don't know what they are doing or are trying to overclocking using 45nm instructions.




Results may vary!!!
you never know what will happen, 4.2 stable tested for 12 hours the other night left my pc on for 12 hours stress testing, the parts are so cheap we can blow them up if we want, i buy x58 items in pairs for that reason. i have 4 back up cpu's and 1 back up mobo, 1 mobo in the mail on its way to me!!!!

check out my tutorial for x58 nvme booting the easy way!
https://www.win-raid.com/t6814f50-X-...IMPLE-WAY.html


----------



## pizuski

*x58 sabertooth NVME booting*

check out my tutorial for x58 nvme booting the easy way!
https://www.win-raid.com/t6814f50-X...PIZUSKI-METHOD-MOST-QUICK-amp-SIMPLE-WAY.html


----------



## Owterspace

pizuski said:


> check out my tutorial for x58 nvme booting the easy way!
> https://www.win-raid.com/t6814f50-X...PIZUSKI-METHOD-MOST-QUICK-amp-SIMPLE-WAY.html


Thank you.


----------



## Kana-Maru

pizuski said:


> Results may vary!!!
> you never know what will happen, 4.2 stable tested for 12 hours the other night left my pc on for 12 hours stress testing, the parts are so cheap we can blow them up if we want, i buy x58 items in pairs for that reason. i have 4 back up cpu's and 1 back up mobo, 1 mobo in the mail on its way to me!!!!


Thank you for proving my point with a fine example. It's revolving door....

--People buy several CPUs and other parts leaving some enthusiast left out.
--People then go on _"blow them up"_ if they want even if they truly don't know what they are doing or simply reading guides\get help from other novices online. Who cares how "I" get my clocks as long as I get them is the mindset, if it dies....just dump it back in the market. 
--A lot of people re-sell those blown up parts online for some other sucker to buy...ruining one chip or MB (or BOTH)....at a time......rinse repeat. 

The X58 price is good, but this is why I recommend most people to just upgrade to a cheaper Ryzen instead of wasting the money on this platform now. It has been used and abused for years. Even if people manage to get a decent OC you have to wonder how long it would last and how much better you would had been if you had just spend an extra $50-$100 on modern tech with knowing that it's hasn't been punished harshly over the years. 

Also you might want to go back and delete or edit your previous posts to "duplicate" or something. I see that you are new here and still getting used to the weird posting behavior on OCN. I still have issues with from time to time. Welcome to OCN :thumb:, I suppose you will like it here more today than previous years.....I guess. 

Nice Tutorial and I'm sure it would be helpful to so. I've never had to use a tutorial\software\firmware to boot to my NVMe. I guess if I ever wanted to upgrade my NVMe to the latest and greatest in 2020 I would need to follow a guide or something, but I'm sure I won't be changing my NVMe until I leave this platform and upgrade. 



Also I would like to clarify one of my statements from earlier when I stated: 

*Kana Maru: 
I do agree moving the X79 and higher would get much more performance*

Jumping to the X79 won't gain you a lot of performance or _"much more performance"_ since I actually did the calculations for "clock to clock" performance against SBE and Ivy Bridge-E back in 2014-2015.

*X5660 vs High-End SB-E & IVB-E Benchmarks & Comparisons*
https://overclock-then-game.com/index.php/benchmarks/1-x5660-full-review?showall=&start=5

In some situations the X79 will be better for more modern tech and games. X79 issue with me was the price. Especially if you compare the X79 price against the X58 price & performance.

Getting extreme OCs on the X79 would gain much better results yet those results wouldn't be daily usage. You'll need LN2 and exotic cooling to go well above 5Ghz. It would just be a e-peen show as usual in the overclocking area.


----------



## Martin778

It's all coming back to me now, the SR-2 needs extra juice on the IOH to stay stable above 150-160BCLK...now I need to find out what hard reboots mean, VTT or IOH as I'm really skimping on those, 1.325V both atm. The SR-2 needs a very careful treatment or it will get amnesia if you go too far with VTT/IOH voltages...

The 5690's will do 4.3 at about 1.33V for 1h of P95 Blend (haven't tested longer). Funny enough 4.42GHz runs at 1.352V (under load) but they start to creep up above 80*C in P95 w. AVX and it will lock up when smaller FFT's start.


----------



## Feigemo0771

My X58 refused to recognize any SSDs or hard drives connected to onboard SATA ports. And onboard Ethernet port did not detect network cables. At first, I thought it might be a broken IOH chip (South Bridge), so I inserted a PCIe to SATA card, thought an external SATA card could've solved it, but it still refused to recognize any drives connected to that card. After I replace the old PSU, all issues were gone. I don't see why a PSU failure could cause such problems. Who would've thought it was a PSU problem? It doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Martin778

Weird, have you measured the voltages with a DMM? The voltage might have been way off on some rails. Still, that doesn't explain why the issues with ethernet since that's powered from the ATX24Pin and maybe even from the EPS connector.

p.s
I'm now in process of arranging an even funkier setup...SR-X with dual 2690 ES and 96 gigs of RAM.
Second SR-2 got lost (?) at the sorting centre in Germany, right after the seller posted it, already filled in a complaint and they're going to investigate. Hermes has been the worst shipping company ever, it's a massive box with a LL P80 armorsuit and other parts...how do you even manage to get it 'stuck'.
I've also contacted a seller listing a boxed Skulltrail with dual QX9775's, oh boy if that works out...shame you can buy 2 SR-2's for a single Skulltrail, a non-molested one is rare as hen's teeth and go for bonkers amounts of cash. Same counts for the SR boards albeit not for the SR-X as that one wouldn't OC at all due to locked SKU's.

+
Current OC results on the SR-2, haven't touched the memory yet but that's just cheap Hynix junk, 1333 CL9. I'd rather run 6x4 than those dual rank 12x2 Dominators. 
In case someone asks "Wow you have X5690's why not 4.5-4.6GHz?!?!" Simple - because this hardware is rare and valuable. This is a completely safe spec with 1.329/1.341Vcore and 1.275 VTT, temps are comfortable with a single 120mm stuck to each Megahalems cooler. 
For stress testing I also have additional fans blowing directly onto the VRM, which is critical for the top right socket that only has a puny VRM heatsink with a single HP.

I think I will leave the CPU freq for what it is now, SR-2 has a weird way of telling you something is wrong, instead of BSOD'ing it completely freezes. It doesn't like something in my system, maybe the GT1030 or the Silverstone PCIE to M.2 NVMe adapter as I'm seeing random WHEA corrected warnings in Windows logs. It's not OC related as the same thing happens on stock settings and is not USB3.0/SATA/eSATA related.


----------



## pizuski

Feigemo0771 said:


> My X58 refused to recognize any SSDs or hard drives connected to onboard SATA ports. And onboard Ethernet port did not detect network cables. At first, I thought it might be a broken IOH chip (South Bridge), so I inserted a PCIe to SATA card, thought an external SATA card could've solved it, but it still refused to recognize any drives connected to that card. After I replace the old PSU, all issues were gone. I don't see why a PSU failure could cause such problems. Who would've thought it was a PSU problem? It doesn't make any sense to me.


the clover bootloader inside the aioboot software might be able to load your drives, if you copy the driver inf files from your disk manufacturer or just use whats already inside,copy the driver inf files into the driver-off drivers64 directory inside the bootloader usb try giving it a boot, its worth doing before spending some money on new disks, clover will see all bootable partitions on drives and if not you can try booting a windows usb media tool from the clover bootloader inside aioboot and try installing windows to one of them from the installatiuon menu.


----------



## Martin778

Wow, that crappy and mismatched OEM Hynix 1333 CL9 1.5V RAM is pretty fly...1660MHz CL9 -9-9-24 CR1 @ 1.64V, also upped the uncore to 3155MHz.
The weather is bad and the temp. dropped to 18*C ambient, lovely day for some benching.

Not sure if it's an SR-2 or X5690 thing but in the end the high volts folks seem to use turn out to be a complete overkill. Matched both CPU's to 1.34Vcore, 1.275V VTT, 1.3V IOH and RAM set to 1.61/1.62 in BIOS. 
I suspect the low BCLK needed with the X5690 is being the key here.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I think a lot of people don't know what is causing instability so they crank up everything.


----------



## Martin778

So in the end both CPU's needed 1.35Vcore for 4.32GHz. Perfect, still within limits. VTT between 1.3 and 1.275V and 1.3V IOH.
Tried 1.32Vcore on both but crashed.


----------



## Owterspace

My x5690 used to do 4200 with 1.325, but now needs 1.35. And .05v for every 100mhz up from there. Not sure if its an age thing, or a mitigation thing. To be fair it is an E.S. I've had it for 10 years. All of your voltages are still very conservative. Which is good, you don't want to kill that board.


----------



## Kana-Maru

xxpenguinxx said:


> I think a lot of people don't know what is causing instability so they crank up everything.


Yes that seems to be the most popular thing to do when a hard wall is hit. CRANK IT UP! 




Owterspace said:


> My x5690 used to do 4200 with 1.325, but now needs 1.35. And .05v for every 100mhz up from there. Not sure if its an age thing, or a mitigation thing. To be fair it is an E.S. I've had it for 10 years. All of your voltages are still very conservative. Which is good, you don't want to kill that board.


It's an age thing. Degradation has taken it's course and it's only downhill from there. The good news is that you (we) have had plenty of years to enjoy the platforms and stay relevant with some of the latest and greatest tech for the most part. First is the CPU, next is the motherboard .....sometimes it's reverse (MB then CPU). 

The CPUs are binned to perform at a certain temperature and voltage range. Once you go above that it's downhill from there and I don't mean Intel's max vCore. Not because you shouldn't or can't overclock the CPU+MB; it's because we always push it to the limit when overclocking in most cases. That's why we are enthusiast. Then you have some people who clearly doesn't know what they are doing and start cranking up settings, unknowingly, doing unthinkable damage to the CPU and MB components. It's fairly instant to destroy something and most won't even know they scewed something up. They will just think "I can't overclock to where I want to go, must need more voltage" when it reality the CPU was probably capable of more and they will never get decent voltages or temps moving forward. Then when they do it gets worse over time. 

I'm not saying that is what you have done or anyone here.....I'm just stating the typical scenario's that I see and have read online. Needless to say those users either do one of two things:

1.) Purchase more MBs+CPUs to ruin for the next sucker who buys them. 

2.) They simply build a newer - modern Gaming CPU (7th-10th or Ryzen 1000-3000) and destroy that one (or they learn the lesson and go easy when actual decent money is involved). 

Overclocking is easier than ever on the new platforms and are pretty limited to prevent people from killing them, but people still fry Ryzen's like they are nothing. AMD CPUs can no longer take a brutal beating like they used to. Same for Intel, but Intel seems to be able to fair better for several reasons surprisingly when it comes to voltage and heat.


----------



## Martin778

I stopped OC'ing modern CPU's long ago, especially with Ryzen it's pointless, my TR with PBO enabled runs 4.3-4.35GHz in games, about 4.200-4.250 in worst case scenario's, like a Prime95 'power virus' for example. 
Exploiting the EDC bug makes it run above 4.400 but I've seen it drop a few threads in Prime95, could've also been the RAM as it's tweaked to the maximum - 3733 CL14 and without EDC limits the temps get to mid 90's, I've seen it hit 460W CPU Package power without EDC limit 

Intel is even worse, remove the power limits and overvolt it a tiny bit and the power consumption skyrockets. Been there, done that with X299 SKU's.
I've measured the X5690's at 1.35V and in Prime95 the rig is pulling 510 to 560W from the wall with a Titanium rated PSU. The GPU and SSD impact should be neglible, I'm using a GT1030. The idle power draw is even better, 210W  
The thing is, this is 'classic' hardware that won't break any records anymore so there is no point in trying to jump over the BCLK wall for the last 100-150MHz, the 4.3GHz gives it a nice speed boost in games (will have to try my 2080Ti on it vs on the TR!) and that's just it.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Martin778 said:


> The thing is, this is 'classic' hardware that won't break any records anymore so there is no point in trying to jump over the BCLK wall for the last 100-150MHz, the 4.3GHz gives it a nice speed boost in games (will have to try my 2080Ti on it vs on the TR!) and that's just it.


I've been trying to tell people that for YEARS. Massive overclocks is not even going to get you any kind of e-peen at this point. All of the records have been broken and I was the first to break many of them way back in early 2014. Those who were able to overclock to sky high stable frequencies did so during a time were the Sandy Bridge-E & Ivy bridge-E was only 9% fast than the Westmere-EP clock for clock (from my benchmark test against some of the best in the world). It had more of a purpose and truly even then it was just for benchmarking purposes. For me it was more of proving a point that it wasn't worth the side grade. 

3.8Ghz alone will give you as nice boost in gaming in general with today's games. If streaming you'll definitely want at least 3.6Ghz - 3.8Ghz for 1080p @ 60fps.....smooth. 

The wattage can get very high once you begin to overclock and get high results (4.2Ghz+). Intel & AMD are forced to choke their CPUs for several reasons and with good reason. Well at least for the non K or X versions


----------



## Martin778

I've never made friends with LGA2011 and 2011-3 sockets, had an R4 Formula X79 with 3930K but got rid of it as it was losing memory channels even on stock settings, must have been already mistreated by it's previous owner.

I've finally got around in getting the SR-X, oh boy I am stoked. Legend says there are still a few dozen of unlocked E5-2xxx ES Xeons around.
I'm a bit short on time but one day I'd love to do a side by side comparison against the SR-2. 

I have trouble finding a 6x4GB RAM kit that's rated at least 1866 C9 to try if it would do 1660MHz at CL7 or CL8 and 1T. So far I have 4x4 Corsair Dominator Platinums 1866 CL9, Ripjaws 1333 CL9 1.5V and tons of those cheap Hynix sticks that now run 1660 CL9 1T.


----------



## Vietkangta

Can someone from the x58 community help me? I recently switched from my 920 to an x5690


Hello, im running x5690 and having this bsod occur randomly. I've ran multiple different oc stress test and they all pass fine. prime95 ran for over 8 hours, memtest was ran for 9 hours. Realbench, blender, intelburn test ran for several hours.

I read error code ending in d1 has to do with dram/qpi voltage and ive been upping that. It was at 1.33 and it bsod so now im at 1.35, so not sure if it will be stable.

I am trying to run my memory at the rated speed of 1600. These are the corsair vengeance 1600. My temps are all good.

Does anyone know what i need to do. My cpu is at 4 ghz at 1.3 vcore with bclk of 160. So not really pushing that much

Bio Settings as follows

CPU Ratio: 25
BLCK: 160
PCIE: 100
DRAm Freq: 1604
UCLK: 3207 (double)
QPI: 5774 (set to lowest)
CPu Volt: 1.3
Cpu PLL: 180
QPI: 1.33 (1.35 now since it just crashed with 1.33)
RAM Voltage: 1.66

Everything else on auto.

Ram timings ran as suggested by CPUZ for 1600
==================================================
Dump File : 062920-34015-01.dmp
Crash Time : 6/29/2020 10:46:04 PM
Bug Check String : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1 : fffff805`29fc43a4
Parameter 2 : 00000000`000000ff
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : fffff805`29fc43a4
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+1c23a0
File Description : NT Kernel & System
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 10.0.18362.900 (WinBuild.160101.0800)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+1c23a0
Stack Address 1 :
Stack Address 2 :
Stack Address 3 :
Computer Name :
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\062920-34015-01.dmp
Processors Count : 12
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 18362
Dump File Size : 780,878
Dump File Time : 6/29/2020 10:47:37 PM
==================================================


thanks for looking.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

sounds like you might be crashing at idle might need to turn off c1e.


----------



## Vietkangta

Bal3Wolf said:


> sounds like you might be crashing at idle might need to turn off c1e.


My random crash has been during when I’m playing a game. Twice. And also twice when I’m doing nothing on desktop. 

I do have speedstep and c1e on though


----------



## Kana-Maru

Vietkangta said:


> My random crash has been during when I’m playing a game. Twice. And also twice when I’m doing nothing on desktop.
> 
> I do have speedstep and c1e on though


Turn both of those off (and any power saving states) then try again . Bal3Wolf was on the money. Try running some GPU stress test in addition to your CPU test. Something like the 3DMark tests will do. Good luck :thumb: and welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Vietkangta

Kana-Maru said:


> Turn both of those off (and any power saving states) then try again . Bal3Wolf was on the money. Try running some GPU stress test in addition to your CPU test. Something like the 3DMark tests will do. Good luck :thumb: and welcome to the Forum.



The first two times it crashed was within 3 days. As i increased qpi volts it took about 2 weeks for it to crash again

I’ve ran a ton of gpu benchmarks too And they were fine beside 3dmark which i haven’t ran yet. 

I want to keep my power save states if i can. But i guess I’ll start with turning c1e off and see.

Testing stability of this is no fun as i can’t just trigger it and sometimes gotta wait days for it to act up

Should i power my qpi voltages then so there isn’t too many variables?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

anytime it was random it was c1e or speedstep back then you need to bite the bullet and turn both off and watch and see if it crashes then turn one on and see you can usualy run one or the other and keep some power saving. I even recall you can switch from c1 to like c6 on my asus board and that might fix crashes its been awhile i still have a x5670 running it just never gets turned off been on for 10 days straight right now with a 4.5ghz overclock.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Vietkangta said:


> The first two times it crashed was within 3 days. As i increased qpi volts it took about 2 weeks for it to crash again
> 
> I’ve ran a ton of gpu benchmarks too And they were fine beside 3dmark which i haven’t ran yet.
> 
> I want to keep my power save states if i can. But i guess I’ll start with turning c1e off and see.
> 
> Testing stability of this is no fun as i can’t just trigger it and sometimes gotta wait days for it to act up
> 
> Should i power my qpi voltages then so there isn’t too many variables?


Yeah that's what normally happens which is why thorough stress tested is normally required and that can take a long time. The last thing you want is situation similar to your except during streams or during competitive online shooters or something. 

Try turning on your PCIe Spread Spectrum as well. As Bal3Wolf said you can turn off some power saving features just to do a few stress tests. You'll be able to turn on your power save states once you can get your build rock solid stable. Also test it in the games when it was crashing in addition to the stress tests.


----------



## Vietkangta

Bal3Wolf said:


> anytime it was random it was c1e or speedstep back then you need to bite the bullet and turn both off and watch and see if it crashes then turn one on and see you can usualy run one or the other and keep some power saving. I even recall you can switch from c1 to like c6 on my asus board and that might fix crashes its been awhile i still have a x5670 running it just never gets turned off been on for 10 days straight right now with a
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm alright i shall start off with c1e and keep volts as is.
> 
> My pc is on 24/7. I just let the monitor go to sleep since I’m always downloading something.


----------



## Vietkangta

Kana-Maru said:


> Yeah that's what normally happens which is why thorough stress tested is normally required and that can take a long time. The last thing you want is situation similar to your except during streams or during competitive online shooters or something.
> 
> Try turning on your PCIe Spread Spectrum as well. As Bal3Wolf said you can turn off some power saving features just to do a few stress tests. You'll be able to turn on your power save states once you can get your build rock solid stable. Also test it in the games when it was crashing in addition to the stress tests.



Yea didn’t think 4ghz with ram settings
Of 1600 would be this hard since everyone else oc i see is much higher.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Ram was a toss up on the old x58 cause each cpus Imc never knew how stable it would be you can lower or raise the uniclock to see if maybe thats your issue. After finding turbo-v figured out it will not work at all on windows 10 so best i can give you is a hwinfo screen shot im ruinning quite a bit of vcore thru my chip its handled it for 3 years now without issue and im gonna take a good guess and say im running 1.4-1.45 qpi to keep that high unicore stable funny how these old platforms are like tanks.


----------



## theister

Vietkangta said:


> Can someone from the x58 community help me? I recently switched from my 920 to an x5690
> 
> 
> Hello, im running x5690 and having this bsod occur randomly. I've ran multiple different oc stress test and they all pass fine. prime95 ran for over 8 hours, memtest was ran for 9 hours. Realbench, blender, intelburn test ran for several hours.
> 
> I read error code ending in d1 has to do with dram/qpi voltage and ive been upping that. It was at 1.33 and it bsod so now im at 1.35, so not sure if it will be stable.
> 
> I am trying to run my memory at the rated speed of 1600. These are the corsair vengeance 1600. My temps are all good.
> 
> Does anyone know what i need to do. My cpu is at 4 ghz at 1.3 vcore with bclk of 160. So not really pushing that much
> 
> Bio Settings as follows
> 
> CPU Ratio: 25
> BLCK: 160
> PCIE: 100
> DRAm Freq: 1604
> UCLK: 3207 (double)
> QPI: 5774 (set to lowest)
> CPu Volt: 1.3
> Cpu PLL: 180
> QPI: 1.33 (1.35 now since it just crashed with 1.33)
> RAM Voltage: 1.66
> 
> Everything else on auto.
> 
> Ram timings ran as suggested by CPUZ for 1600
> ==================================================
> Dump File : 062920-34015-01.dmp
> Crash Time : 6/29/2020 10:46:04 PM
> Bug Check String : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> Bug Check Code : 0x000000d1
> Parameter 1 : fffff805`29fc43a4
> Parameter 2 : 00000000`000000ff
> Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
> Parameter 4 : fffff805`29fc43a4
> Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
> Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+1c23a0
> File Description : NT Kernel & System
> Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
> Company : Microsoft Corporation
> File Version : 10.0.18362.900 (WinBuild.160101.0800)
> Processor : x64
> Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+1c23a0
> Stack Address 1 :
> Stack Address 2 :
> Stack Address 3 :
> Computer Name :
> Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\062920-34015-01.dmp
> Processors Count : 12
> Major Version : 15
> Minor Version : 18362
> Dump File Size : 780,878
> Dump File Time : 6/29/2020 10:47:37 PM
> ==================================================
> 
> 
> thanks for looking.


which board are you running?

try to use a different uncore multi, one or two steps below 2:1 or 2+1:1, there are many X56xx xeons that do not like the 2:1 ratio. you may be able to lower your qpi voltage even if the 2+1 is working for your setup. X56xx xeons do not really like 2:1 ratio from my experience (most on gigabyte boards).

also with c1e and/or speedstep you should not use to agressive llc. with gigabyte boards two llc settings are available and the "mildest" is working fine with c1e and speedstep even at higher ocs round about 4.6ghz.


----------



## Vietkangta

theister said:


> which board are you running?
> 
> try to use a different uncore multi, one or two steps below 2:1 or 2+1:1, there are many X56xx xeons that do not like the 2:1 ratio. you may be able to lower your qpi voltage even if the 2+1 is working for your setup. X56xx xeons do not really like 2:1 ratio from my experience (most on gigabyte boards).
> 
> also with c1e and/or speedstep you should not use to agressive llc. with gigabyte boards two llc settings are available and the "mildest" is working fine with c1e and speedstep even at higher ocs round about 4.6ghz.


I have the Asus p6t deluxe v2. Most Xeon in this board used 2x the ram frequency for uncore that i saw so far.


----------



## Martin778

Weird stuff, my rig would randomly reboot under P95 with an old USB WiFi adapter...no warnings or critical events in Event Viewer, just a random reboot and always between the 1st and 2nd hour of the stress test. No problems with USB mouse or keyboard whatsoever.

+
For those interested, here are are my settings now. 100 loops of x264 stable and in total more than 8h P95:

- BCLK 166 x 26 multi (~4318MHz)
- Memory Frequency 1333MHz (=1680MHz)
- QPI Links Speed: Full Speed
- MCH Strap: DRAM Ratio
- CPU Uncore Frequency 2666MHz (20x, 3321MHz effective)
- VCORE CPU0: 1.35 / CPU1: 1.37500 (gives 1.352V on both under load)
- VTT: 1.275 (both)
- DIMMV: 1.61V
- IOH 1.225V (*WHY people claim this has to be at 1.35?!?!* maybe with quad-SLI and OC but otherwise it seems bonkers)
- ICH 1.15V
- Signal tweaks QPI0 -90 / QPI1 -16
- Turbo / Cstate / Speedstep related stuff disabled


----------



## theister

Where do you see people claiming this? With X58 there is mostly no need to touch this (in most cases you can even undervolt the northbridge), only if you want to go above 220 blck (up to 250) without slowmode you have to raise IOH voltage.

The SR-2 is not a X58 board, the chipset is the Intel® 5520 Chipset so it may differ.


----------



## BOBKOC

theister said:


> ... only if you want to go above 220 blck


 above 220 blck no sense with x58


----------



## Martin778

theister said:


> Where do you see people claiming this? With X58 there is mostly no need to touch this (in most cases you can even undervolt the northbridge), only if you want to go above 220 blck (up to 250) without slowmode you have to raise IOH voltage.
> The SR-2 is not a X58 board, the chipset is the Intel® 5520 Chipset so it may differ.



Seen it in many threads where folks were trying to help a newbie advising him to hit 1.35 VTT / IOH out of the box.

I'm still struggling a bit with my SR-2, every now and then when stressting for hours, she will throw a BSOD, watchdog timeout. Not sure what it is, this morning it crashed at loop 80 of x264...
The worst thing is that she won't just drop threads in Prime95 when the Vcore is too low, just a hard freeze, BSOD and reboot. It's a tough platform, the SR-2. The voltages set in BIOS are always off and putting a DMM on the measurement points tells an even different story - VTT/Vcore is almost bang on to what is being set in BIOS (but doesn't correlate to OC results so far) and the Vdimm has a massive overshoot, 1.61V in BIOS is 1.66V on the DMM.
The board also defaults to 1.35V IOH when left on auto...

Could it be the even multi on the 5690 and uncore? I'm thinking of putting the 75's back in and selling the 90's. Or maybe it doesn't like the NB at 3300MHz? That's the lowest I can get though with RAM multi at 1333.
Or should I just stop bothering it happens after 6h of testing.....


----------



## theister

@BOBKOC
going above 220 without slowmode need a adjustment of qpi_pll, pcie freq and skews or you will see a perfomance hit like you have seen with your example (it mostly comes from error correction of the cache if you are lacking the mentioned adjustments). 

But this is indeed not worth trying for a 24/7 setup.

@Martin778 what bsod code you got? Is your setup in a case? Cooling solution? Something that can happen is that your ram is heating up and getting too hot from other components / hot air while longterm stresstesting, even if it is not overclocked.


----------



## Martin778

Open air, dual Megahalems coolers with PP Arctic P12 fans, also blowing over the RAM. I get no relevant codes, the watchdog and then 43 Kernel Power in event viewer.


----------



## Vietkangta

Martin778 said:


> Open air, dual Megahalems coolers with PP Arctic P12 fans, also blowing over the RAM. I get no relevant codes, the watchdog and then 43 Kernel Power in event viewer.


The watchdog bsod is usually the Overclocking speed isn’t stable. Might want to increase vcore or dial down the clock speed


----------



## Martin778

Obviously  But the thing is that it doesn't crash the way you'd expect it to. It can keep number crunching for 6h straight and than randomly lockup and reboot without dropping any threads in P95 first. What I suspect is QPI/Uncore or RAM but RAM should at least give 0x124 BSOD.
I always start with 10 minutes of SmallFFT and if the Vcore is too low, the threads should start dropping within seconds, the problem is that the SR-2 rarely does that, instead it will lock up.

Just checked what SR-2 does with IOH voltage on auto: 1.35V...wow.


----------



## Fobia2000

Vietkangta said:


> Can someone from the x58 community help me? I recently switched from my 920 to an x5690
> 
> 
> Hello, im running x5690 and having this bsod occur randomly. I've ran multiple different oc stress test and they all pass fine. prime95 ran for over 8 hours, memtest was ran for 9 hours. Realbench, blender, intelburn test ran for several hours.
> 
> I read error code ending in d1 has to do with dram/qpi voltage and ive been upping that. It was at 1.33 and it bsod so now im at 1.35, so not sure if it will be stable.
> 
> I am trying to run my memory at the rated speed of 1600. These are the corsair vengeance 1600. My temps are all good.
> 
> Does anyone know what i need to do. My cpu is at 4 ghz at 1.3 vcore with bclk of 160. So not really pushing that much
> 
> Bio Settings as follows
> 
> CPU Ratio: 25
> BLCK: 160
> PCIE: 100
> DRAm Freq: 1604
> UCLK: 3207 (double)
> QPI: 5774 (set to lowest)
> CPu Volt: 1.3
> Cpu PLL: 180
> QPI: 1.33 (1.35 now since it just crashed with 1.33)
> RAM Voltage: 1.66
> 
> Everything else on auto.
> 
> Ram timings ran as suggested by CPUZ for 1600
> ==================================================
> Dump File : 062920-34015-01.dmp
> Crash Time : 6/29/2020 10:46:04 PM
> Bug Check String : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> Bug Check Code : 0x000000d1
> Parameter 1 : fffff805`29fc43a4
> Parameter 2 : 00000000`000000ff
> Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
> Parameter 4 : fffff805`29fc43a4
> Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
> Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+1c23a0
> File Description : NT Kernel & System
> Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
> Company : Microsoft Corporation
> File Version : 10.0.18362.900 (WinBuild.160101.0800)
> Processor : x64
> Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+1c23a0
> Stack Address 1 :
> Stack Address 2 :
> Stack Address 3 :
> Computer Name :
> Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\062920-34015-01.dmp
> Processors Count : 12
> Major Version : 15
> Minor Version : 18362
> Dump File Size : 780,878
> Dump File Time : 6/29/2020 10:47:37 PM
> ==================================================
> 
> 
> thanks for looking.


Hello! You can safely increase qpi / vtt to 1.4v stability will increase.
Here are my settings for the X5680, the CPU instance wasn’t the most successful.



































In this mode, the system worked without failures for 3-4 months.
Uncore only worked stably with qpi \ vtt 1.5v. 

Now the system has W3680 installed, it was possible to squeeze out even more performance from the memory subsystem. Uncore 4.2Ghz. 1.5V The flexibility of tuning was provided by a free memory multiplier, its maximum value is x18, and the xeon X5680 has a maximum x10. 

Uncore frequency affects memory bandwidth and L3 cache, an important parameter that many underestimate

Visual demonstration on two screenshots.
Reduced the frequency of the CPU cores, indicators L1 and L2 decreased, L3 remained at the same level within the margin of error

Added another screensaver for clarity. I am surprised by Uncore 4.4 Ghz! memory performance increased markedly.
https://valid.x86.fr/btm3ax


----------



## theister

The Maximum is was able to archive 24/7 stable with my daily rig was round about 35 - 28 - 41 with 4.4uncore and 2400ish ram (needed 1.4vtt with my setup), but you will not see that much of scaling in performace going above 4ghz uncore. 

With a more healthy voltage (1.335vtt) at 4ghz uncore you will not have that much of a performance drop compared to 4.4uncore for a daily rig.


----------



## oakus

Hey guys. I recently bought a 5700xt nitro+ to replace my gtx 1060 6gb which was running fine and now I'm getting black screen crashes with the new card. I'm using an EVGA B2 750w psu and I've set my ram back to stock rating. I've got asus express gate enabled and connected two seperate power cables to the card. I also just installed the drivers without the radeon software and I'm going to do some benchmark testing to see if it crashes using Superposition benchmark. 



Anybody with a x58 system run this card successfully with minimal crashes? Next thing I can try I figure is roll back drivers.


----------



## Kana-Maru

oakus said:


> Hey guys. I recently bought a 5700xt nitro+ to replace my gtx 1060 6gb which was running fine and now I'm getting black screen crashes with the new card. I'm using an EVGA B2 750w psu and I've set my ram back to stock rating. I've got asus express gate enabled and connected two seperate power cables to the card. I also just installed the drivers without the radeon software and I'm going to do some benchmark testing to see if it crashes using Superposition benchmark.
> 
> Anybody with a x58 system run this card successfully with minimal crashes? Next thing I can try I figure is roll back drivers.


*Warning: FOLLOW THESE INSTRUCTIONS AT YOUR OWN RISK *

What that out of the way the good news is that you are getting video and POST.....even that is an accomplishment when using our old, but trusty platforms. Make sure to uninstalled the drivers, run DDU in safe mode then re-install the latest "stable" "WHQL" drivers. 

Secondly this is the "warning" or risky part. Not really, but just make sure you do it right. Within GPU-z you can save your BIOS\Firmware. Save your current firmware and then try one of these BIOS: 

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?manufacturer=Sapphire&model=RX+5700+XT

This on is for the Nitro+ "Special Edition" : https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/214568/sapphire-rx5700xt-8192-190905-1

Who knows you might have more luck....or not. If the drivers don't fix the problem you can try updating the firmware to the latest for you card (Nitro+) then if that doesn't work give the Nitro+ "Special Edition" firmware a shot. Good luck :thumb: 

Also do you have another GPU that you could use? There could be a few more steps you could try.


----------



## Martin778

I now have two SR-2's, the other one is very funny - shows FF on the display but everything works perfectly...so that means FullyFunctional then. Aready tried different CPU's and reflashed the BIOS, FF for you. Haven't even noticed when I first bought it but now I check the seller's pics and it was also on FF.
Stable as a rock, all benchmark results totally fine.

+
Turns out the xcool jumper was set to "on", apparently it makes the CPU0 think it's at -31*C all the time and shows FF on the POST display.
I now have the whole rig in a LL P80 Armorsuit and boy I'm fighting for the temps on the left CPU...it's getting all the hot air thrown at it from the first CPU and the delta is abysmal.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Man you are really loading up on those SR-2's I see. Nice. I don't think I'm destined to have one.


----------



## Martin778

It was a crapshoot, I found the first one in Germany, just the board with X5660's, two Megahalems coolers and 12x2 gigs of blue Dominator DDR3's and the next day I saw a complete SR-2 rig listed on Ebay with an almost new EVGA 1300 G2 PSU, 6x4 gigs of 2000 CL9 Corsair, GTX580 Matrix, 250GB 850PRO and the most important - a Lian Li P80 case with the original side window and blue LED fans...so I jumped on that one too.

I will be selling the first one as I don't need two of them and any HPTX compatible case costs bonkers amounts of money, cheapest available case here is the Nanoxia Deep Silence 6 for about 270 euro...
The SR-X should arrive somewhere next week I hope, not much tinkering with that one though. 2x 2690 ES and 96GB of memory.

Hobby can cost a lot but I always look at resale value and try to stay away from buying brand new cases, PSU's etc. Especially now mining is getting less profitable many guys have sold their 1500W+ PSU's for peanuts. I got my 1600 T2 for about 1/3rd of it's MSRP.
In the end, if nothing breaks down D) I might be able to flip the whole stack with some profit.


----------



## oakus

Kana-Maru said:


> *Warning: FOLLOW THESE INSTRUCTIONS AT YOUR OWN RISK *
> 
> What that out of the way the good news is that you are getting video and POST.....even that is an accomplishment when using our old, but trusty platforms. Make sure to uninstalled the drivers, run DDU in safe mode then re-install the latest "stable" "WHQL" drivers.
> 
> Secondly this is the "warning" or risky part. Not really, but just make sure you do it right. Within GPU-z you can save your BIOS\Firmware. Save your current firmware and then try one of these BIOS:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?manufacturer=Sapphire&model=RX+5700+XT
> 
> This on is for the Nitro+ "Special Edition" : https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/214568/sapphire-rx5700xt-8192-190905-1
> 
> Who knows you might have more luck....or not. If the drivers don't fix the problem you can try updating the firmware to the latest for you card (Nitro+) then if that doesn't work give the Nitro+ "Special Edition" firmware a shot. Good luck :thumb:
> 
> Also do you have another GPU that you could use? There could be a few more steps you could try.


Thanks for the help, funny that you saw my post on the other forum. I overclocked my mushkin silverline ram 1600 9-9-9-24 at an attempt to increase performance as higher ram speeds keep a more stable floor in games such as cod warzone and increase fps (I tested today by ocing ram but my pc crashed eventually). The silverline ram seems to dislike overclocking or increasing voltage. I'll do some more benchmarking and gaming tonight and hopefully no crashing occurs. Yeah I do still have my gtx 1060 6gb since I wanted to make sure this card worked OK before potentially selling. 

The biggest upgrade I purchased seems to be my new lg 83ab monitor which looks gorgeous, my 1st gen 144hz benq looks horrible next to it, I recommend it as the colours look fantastic with a very low latency. Forum threads, yes Tech city inspired me to try to push my old x58 to the limit and it seems to work great for 1440p. I watched some of your benchmarking vids and read some of your blog too. It's fun to see this old system from 2009 run modern games pretty darn well at very playable framerates.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

1440p is right in that sweet spot between CPU and GPU bottleneck. Even poorly optimized games like PUBG still run over 100fps. 

One issue I have with this platform is the lack of AVX. Some games require it which is annoying.


----------



## Martin778

Yep, 1440p and higher the load starts to really shift towards the GPU. 


+
I've found a super nice setup for the other SR-2 with 6x4 2000C9 corsairs. Passed 100 loops of x264v2 so I consider it rock stable. Mems run at 1800MHz 9-9-9-24-107-1T at ~1.64-1.65V.
This is with 2 Noctua D14's and one CPU already gets hot air from the first one and everything sits in a Lian Li P80. The cooling arrangement is not ideal (let alone the Noctuas are fugly) and I consider replacing the D14's with Megahalems which both sit horizontally.
No issues with 3600 uncore whatsoever  The previous instability issues must've been VTT/Vcore related.


----------



## realcapone

Hi guys, des the X5675 work with ASUS P6T SE? My x58-UD3R just gave up and I wanted to replace it with another x58 and cheapest I saw is the ASUS P6T SE. I'm buying this temporarily while waiting for Ryzen 4 to come out. It's just another two months but my x58a-ud3r gave up on me lol. Which board should I best be looking for (I'll see if there are cheap ones)? Thank you

P.S - there's also Asus P6X58D-E but I'm not sure if my x5675 works with it or if it's even worth buying at this point.


----------



## Martin778

The P6X58D-E is one of the best X58 boards, it's a later model which is always nice. SATA3, USB3.0 and gone is the ATA connector. Resale value should be much better too.
P6T was one of the first X58 ASUS boards and it's also pretty bare in terms of features, no USB3.0 and no SATA3 either. It should support all X56xx Xeons but I'd ask the seller to update the BIOS if you don't have any i7's laying around.


----------



## theister

realcapone said:


> Hi guys, des the X5675 work with ASUS P6T SE? My x58-UD3R just gave up and I wanted to replace it with another x58 and cheapest I saw is the ASUS P6T SE. I'm buying this temporarily while waiting for Ryzen 4 to come out. It's just another two months but my x58a-ud3r gave up on me lol. Which board should I best be looking for (I'll see if there are cheap ones)? Thank you
> 
> P.S - there's also Asus P6X58D-E but I'm not sure if my x5675 works with it or if it's even worth buying at this point.


I would go with the P6X58D-E. You will get a more capable vrm phase design and you are able to use the 2-Core Turbo-Multi for all cores without the must of use the turbomode c-states within the bios. With the P6T SE you are not able to do so. With your X5675 to say : you can use the 25 multi permanent with all cores without using ****y turbo mode and deeper c-states. With the P6T SE you are limited to 23 multi for all cores.

Some other less important thing is that you will also get sli support with the P6X58D-E out of the box, the P6T SE has to be crossflashed (risk involved) with a P6T bios to enable sli.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Martin778 said:


> Yep, 1440p and higher the load starts to really shift towards the GPU.
> 
> I've found a super nice setup for the other SR-2 with 6x4 2000C9 corsairs. Passed 100 loops of x264v2 so I consider it rock stable. Mems run at 1800MHz 9-9-9-24-107-1T at ~1.64-1.65V.
> This is with 2 Noctua D14's and one CPU already gets hot air from the first one and everything sits in a Lian Li P80. The cooling arrangement is not ideal (let alone the Noctuas are fugly) and I consider replacing the D14's with Megahalems which both sit horizontally.
> No issues with 3600 uncore whatsoever  The previous instability issues must've been VTT/Vcore related.


Very nice man and congrats. Keep it going. It's fun to see legacy tech get so much usage and respect it deserves lol. 

I actually "like" Noctua fans by the way, I mean they do have more colors now than the Brownish\Tan looking fans (they have 2 total, but most people might like em regardless lol). Yeah their color scheme is off, but that is what makes them unique and stand out from other fan manufactures. Noctua made a bold stance to separate themselves from others. If they just went with "black" then who knows what "fan" it might be. They are decently expensive, but I am planning on going with Noctua with my next build. 




xxpenguinxx said:


> 1440p is right in that sweet spot between CPU and GPU bottleneck. Even poorly optimized games like PUBG still run over 100fps.
> 
> One issue I have with this platform is the lack of AVX. Some games require it which is annoying.


Agreed the lack of instructions will eventually be another nail in the coffin for this platform, but overall it's still going strong. Even with older GPUs like my 5 year old Fury X: 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-amd/1751326-amd-fury-x-2020-kana-s-finewine-edition.html

The card shines at 1440p in many games given it's age in the market. Well optimized games like RE2\RE3, Hitman 2 and Wolfenstein II shows that the card is still viable in many situations. E-sport titles like Counter-Strike (@ 720p = 356fps Average), Rainbow Six (1080p - 257fps) also have no issues pushing out high FPS with the X58+Fury X in 2020. 

I'm working on more reviews for this awesome platform. I've been here since the beginning and will continue to show it's true power\performance until the end lol. 



realcapone said:


> Hi guys, des the X5675 work with ASUS P6T SE? My x58-UD3R just gave up and I wanted to replace it with another x58 and cheapest I saw is the ASUS P6T SE. I'm buying this temporarily while waiting for Ryzen 4 to come out. It's just another two months but my x58a-ud3r gave up on me lol. Which board should I best be looking for (I'll see if there are cheap ones)? Thank you
> 
> P.S - there's also Asus P6X58D-E but I'm not sure if my x5675 works with it or if it's even worth buying at this point.


Here is a list I compiled a long time ago of all of the compatible boards that I could find over the years. 

*List of Motherboards:*
https://overclock-then-game.com/index.php/benchmarks/1-x5660-full-review?showall=&start=9


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

This GA-X58A-UD3R (rev. 2.0) has been annoying lately, giving me memory BSODs, i suspect that one of RAM slots is dying. Easily passing 4 hours of Prime95 without any errors and then just BSODing on fresh boot the next day. Flashed older BIOS gonna see if this is going to help at all and going to test all RAM sticks individually. I also have suspicion that this board is changing sub timings for RAM, as it says update success or something along the lines before booting to windows and often after that it simply BSODs. Another possibility is that board is unable to supply RAM with set voltage in BIOS...


----------



## Martin778

Have you tried running without memory in that slot? The IMC could be going bust too...

@Kana-Maru,
I'm trying to get the SR-X up and running but by God it's a b..h of a board. Can't get rid of the Code 17 WHEA on slot PCIE0 no matter what. Plugging stuff in some USB ports makes it go crazy with mouse going on and off all the time. Only happens in Windows, never in BIOS though, tried all the INF drivers and they either IRQL BSOD or do nothing with the issue.
Absolute garbage compared to the SR2.


----------



## theister

Since you can not oc dual x79 xeons cpus via blck the x58ish way the evga sr-x is pointless in my opinion, the weired ram layout is a killer too, i think the x79 dual chinese boards are a better option for a dual x79 setup since you are not able to oc either way.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

So apparently none of the slots give immediate errors and none of the sticks either, tested with Memtest86, just gave first one two passes and other ones one pass each, not a single error. On top of that i used 2150 MHz on RAM on 1.6v and yesterday PC was crashing on 1660 MHz on 1.6v almost as fast as it booted in. I use one kit of Corsair RAM and single Kingston HyperX stick, these generally have very similar timings and same voltage, but i am guessing board gets confused and messes up timings sometimes. I been using these sticks for around 9 or so months now and this stuff started happening fairly recently. After BIOS downgrade i noticed that there is "profile1" setting for my RAM as well, which was nowhere near to be seen before, also it only appears if i use matching sticks, apparently 20x uncore also works with this BIOS, which didn't work with newer one. Its not IMC dying either, would be getting errors in HWinfo if that was the case, from my previous experience slightest instability in IMC gives cache errors and HWinfo shows them. X58 doesn't seem convenient anymore, with all this hassle to make it work as it should...


----------



## Martin778

theister said:


> Since you can not oc dual x79 xeons cpus via blck the x58ish way the evga sr-x is pointless in my opinion, the weired ram layout is a killer too, i think the x79 dual chinese boards are a better option for a dual x79 setup since you are not able to oc either way.


Well, any X58/79 can be considered pointless since they get spanked by a cheap 120$ Ryzen. It's all for fun, nothing more. 
That said, I wouldn't touch any chinese board with a 10 foot pole. All the Huanzhi etc. stuff is trash made out of used / refurbished parts, they aren't even true X79 but some funky hacked Intel server chipsets. To me, they need to die off the same way the fake GTX cards would.


----------



## realcapone

theister said:


> I would go with the P6X58D-E. You will get a more capable vrm phase design and you are able to use the 2-Core Turbo-Multi for all cores without the must of use the turbomode c-states within the bios. With the P6T SE you are not able to do so. With your X5675 to say : you can use the 25 multi permanent with all cores without using ****y turbo mode and deeper c-states. With the P6T SE you are limited to 23 multi for all cores.
> 
> Some other less important thing is that you will also get sli support with the P6X58D-E out of the box, the P6T SE has to be crossflashed (risk involved) with a P6T bios to enable sli.


I ended up getting the x58a-UD3R rev 2 instead since it was selling below a $100 and same with my previous board except it was rev 1. Still overpriced, I think but my hands are tied as I do not have anything else at the moment lol. Just waiting for the new Ryzen to come out. The Asus P6X58D-E lowest price I can get is $120 while SE is $90-95 so it was hard to bite the bullet.


----------



## Martin778

I think I'm asking too much from my setup but just want to be sure....does anybody here run 180BCLK with 1333MHz memory / 2666 uncore strap? Were talking 3600MHz effective uncore here. I think this must be the reason of sudden crashes after hours and hours of stress testing, not the CPU's themselves,
Or maybe I should just stop bothering? I increased the VTT to 1.325 and lowered Vcore to ~1.352 (under load) and passed 50 loops of x264v2 without issues. 180x24 multi.
Shame they both idle so hot at >33*C even with C-States enabled.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Martin778 said:


> I think I'm asking too much from my setup but just want to be sure....does anybody here run 180BCLK with 1333MHz memory / 2666 uncore strap? Were talking 3600MHz effective uncore here. I think this must be the reason of sudden crashes after hours and hours of stress testing, not the CPU's themselves,
> Or maybe I should just stop bothering? I increased the VTT to 1.325 and lowered Vcore to ~1.352 (under load) and passed 50 loops of x264v2 without issues. 180x24 multi.
> Shame they both idle so hot at >33*C even with C-States enabled.




im at 210 blk and 4000 unicore with my x5670 at 4400 or 4500 vcore at 1.35 api is at 1.4 or 1.45 memory is at 1666 looks like i dont have a monitor on this rig so cant get exact bios settings, been this way for about 2 years now stable as a rock runs my 7dtd server


----------



## Martin778

1.4-1.45 VTT/QPI??


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Martin778 said:


> I think I'm asking too much from my setup but just want to be sure....does anybody here run 180BCLK with 1333MHz memory / 2666 uncore strap? Were talking 3600MHz effective uncore here. I think this must be the reason of sudden crashes after hours and hours of stress testing, not the CPU's themselves,
> Or maybe I should just stop bothering? I increased the VTT to 1.325 and lowered Vcore to ~1.352 (under load) and passed 50 loops of x264v2 without issues. 180x24 multi.
> Shame they both idle so hot at >33*C even with C-States enabled.


What bluescreen code are you getting?

On the Evga X58 I had to increase the NB Core to 1.2V to stop random driver crashes. I can benchmark all day with no issues, then all of a sudden get multiple driver crashes. Not sure if this is safe for the SR2.


----------



## Martin778

No BSOD's, just kernel power but I think it might have something to do with the X58/79 being riddled with the error 17 corrected WHEA warning-bonanza that's been going on for 11 years already and which never got fixed. In 11 years no company gave a clear statement on why these errors occur and not only on EVGA gear.
Both SR2 and SRX show the same flood of WHEA warnings, no matter the GPU, RAM, CPU's or drivers. No power options, registry tweaks or whatever can fix it.

Well there is a 'fix' - disable Windows Diagnostic Policy...   

Check your Windows event log -> System -> Warnings and look for any "WHEA Logger" stuff and especially at the moment you get into Windows.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I have it set to popup a message if any WHEA stuff is logged and rarely have it occur. I think the last was like 6 months ago or more.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Martin778 said:


> 1.4-1.45 VTT/QPI??
> https://youtu.be/U1UtRnGn5hc


yea these old xeons are tough its been on 1.4-1.45 for years 24/7 still working like day i got it off ebay lol in a mid tower case a old crappy one with a huge air cooler.


----------



## Martin778

Have to say the idle power draw is getting crazy...220W-250W at boot, then 540W under load but after a test has ended, it doesn't want to go below 310W, weird. The GPU seems to lock itself on full clock.
They need more VTT rather than increasing Vcore, indeed. Hate the core 4 delta on both though.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Martin778 said:


> Have to say the idle power draw is getting crazy...220W-250W at boot, then 540W under load but after a test has ended, it doesn't want to go below 310W, weird. The GPU seems to lock itself on full clock.
> They need more VTT rather than increasing Vcore, indeed. Hate the core 4 delta on both though.


220 - 250w pretty much idle doesn't seem very good at all, GPU locking full clock might also be driver thing, especially if you use Nvidia card with performance setting in control panel. I noticed you run 4.3 GHz, its a good place to stay at, although difference is rather minimal going from 4.3 to 4.1, while voltage can be droppped quite a bit. For me to get 4.3 + i need around 1.4v, for 4.1 however its just 1.328v, this x5680 i have is not very good overclocker.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

What, you don't like your PC room being over 30C when it's -0C outside?


----------



## Martin778

I have not one but TWO X5690's  My normal OC'ed idle is around 210W with a GTX970, 230W with 780Ti and about 280 with the old GTX580.

I let the x264v2 run overnight and woke up to a bloody sauna, surely went over 30*C ambient. The heat output is incredible.


----------



## theister

Martin778 said:


> Well, any X58/79 can be considered pointless since they get spanked by a cheap 120$ Ryzen. It's all for fun, nothing more.
> That said, I wouldn't touch any chinese board with a 10 foot pole. All the Huanzhi etc. stuff is trash made out of used / refurbished parts, they aren't even true X79 but some funky hacked Intel server chipsets. To me, they need to die off the same way the fake GTX cards would.


The dual boards come with an original C600 Chipset like "branded" boards do, the single socket boards are indeed some boards that should not be labeld x79, but in the end they do their job (some come even with a good vrm) compared to the faked gtx bull**** that is just fraud.


----------



## Martin778

It's a trust issue, if I buy a hacked X79-something board on Aliexpress, I can't tell beforehand if it runs true quad channel, if it supports turbo boost or does it even have USB3.0 and gigabit LAN? Zero warranty whatsoever, you get what the Chinese company had in their parts bin on that day.
That said I fully understand folks who gamble on Aliexpress boards since 'true' X79 boards still cost idiotic amounts of cash.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

So apparently Prime95 and LinX can run for hours without a single error, but when i restart PC it BSODs before even booting to windows. I think triple channel won't be working here anymore, so far 2 sticks seem to be working just fine, also with better timings... What i think was happening here is that board was unable to set sub timings to work correctly with Corsair and HyperX memory, all sticks seem to be fine and working as well. I am sure i could get this working if i set all sub timings manually, but that seems like its a little bit too much of work.


----------



## Martin778

Could be the solder joints going bad too...have you checked the socket pins aswell?


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Martin778 said:


> Could be the solder joints going bad too...have you checked the socket pins aswell?


I haven't checked pins lately, but they were fine for longest of time, oddly enough this issue only occurs after restarting, it can be fine and stable for hours while stress testing and then randomly give me memory BSOD after restarting. It really seems that board is unable to keep same stable timings all the time and with changing of settings it gets unstable. I removed HyperX stick and since then i didn't have a single BSOD, running 1.6v, 1860 MHz right now 10-10-10-28-242-2T, pretty sure it can do 9-9-10, but i am not pushing right now.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I am wondering what is safe max VTT / IMC voltage for these x56xx Xeons, i usually run it below 1.35v, but now i been trying going a little higher and it seems my CPU can do 3900 MHz on uncore with 1.43v. The real question is how fast it would degrade with voltage above 1.35v?


----------



## Martin778

Do you really, really need that 3900 uncore? I run 3600 at ~1.325V VTT. Do you care if you degrade the CPU or the board? If not, just go flat out and buy another 5670/5675 if this one ever bites the dust.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Martin778 said:


> Do you really, really need that 3900 uncore? I run 3600 at ~1.325V VTT. Do you care if you degrade the CPU or the board? If not, just go flat out and buy another 5670/5675 if this one ever bites the dust.



No, i don't really need that 3900 MHz, but i know x58 soon won't be viable, so i might as well push it. Considering that i can keep it cool enough it just means i am not taking full advantage of what i have. The question is how fast it would degrade, sitting on 3534 MHz right now with 1.335v.


----------



## Martin778

Depends, I'd say X58 hasen't been viable since 2nd gen Ryzen but it still is a lot of fun and can OC high, something what Ryzen can't do.

I've been testing both SR boards today and man the E5-2690's are piss poor...OC'ed X5690's at 4.32GHz walk all over it in Cinebench R15. E5's hit 2104pts multi with 16C in total while OC'ed 12C X5690's hit ~1960 with 4C/8T less and being a lot older arch.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Although in games heavily overclocked x58 Xeons do rather well, might actually do better than Ryzens, you can go some pages back and you will find my GTA 5 video. Core, Uncore and RAM being pushed and showing quite nice performance gains. Aida64 definitely shows performance loss using dual channel instead of triple channel, even with better timings.


----------



## Martin778

I got a 5700XT THICC III (geez what a name) in the mail today and will run some tests on OC'ed X5690's vs 2690 but I'm almost sure the 1366 rig will trounce the 2011 due to the latter running ECC, the RAM latency difference is crazy, like 55ns vs 110ns with the 2011 being the worse of the two. I was stupid enough to drop €500 on a pair of 2687Wv2's aswell...should get them by the end of the week.

+
SR-X goes first, dual E5-2690, 128GB DDR3 1866 CL13 ECC:
3Dmark:


Spoiler



3DM Vantage Entry: https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5837167 E73.314pts.
2DM Vantage Performance: https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5837169 P51.901pts.
3DM Vantage Extreme: https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5837172 X42.256pts.
3DM11 Entry: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13961726 E18.576pts.
3DM11 Performance: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13961733 P18.639pts.
3DM11 Extreme: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13961736 X10.148pts.
Sky Diver: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48884450? 47.734pts.
Night Raid: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48884329? 30.213pts.
Fire Strike: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48882808? 18.179pts.
Fire Strike Extreme: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48883110? 12.433pts.
Fire Strika Ultra: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48883224? 6.854pts.
Time Spy: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48882976? 9.549pts.
Time Spy Extreme: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48883919? 4.314pts.
Heaven Basic: AVG 153.2 FPS, MIN 24.9, MAX 267.8
Heaven Extreme: AVG 131.7 FPS, MIN 28.9, MAX 255.3



+
SR2 = FAIL. Navi doesn't work on X58, except on some select ASUS boards apparently.


----------



## Fobia2000

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> I am wondering what is safe max VTT / IMC voltage for these x56xx Xeons, i usually run it below 1.35v, but now i been trying going a little higher and it seems my CPU can do 3900 MHz on uncore with 1.43v. The real question is how fast it would degrade with voltage above 1.35v?


I am experimenting with W3680. Uncore 4.320 - 1.59v. I'll leave these settings for a long time and see what happens. In the future I want
make Uncore work stably at 4.4 Ghz and higher.


----------



## Martin778

Well, if the max advisable voltage is 1.35 then 1.6 surely will knock the IMC out of its socks, that's a suicide run on the VTT. The results are amazing but it won't last long like that.
Care to run some Cinebench R15 tests? With process priority set to "realtime" please. My single core R15 score is 133 with 180x24 and 3600 uncore. Had to loosen up my RAM to 9-10-9-27 instead of 9-9-9-24 to pass 1usmus's Testmem5 test.


----------



## Fobia2000

Martin778 said:


> Well, if the max advisable voltage is 1.35 then 1.6 surely will knock the IMC out of its socks, that's a suicide run on the VTT. The results are amazing but it won't last long like that.
> Care to run some Cinebench R15 tests? With process priority set to "realtime" please. My single core R15 score is 133 with 180x24 and 3600 uncore. Had to loosen up my RAM to 9-10-9-27 instead of 9-9-9-24 to pass 1usmus's Testmem5 test.


Cin R15 - 140/817 (HT off) / 1064. 

I have not yet found minimum stable timings, I often have to change settings due to errors in tests


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I afraid that chip won't last long at all, also you have same L3 cache speeds that I had with Uncore on 3900 MHz. If you really want to push Uncore that high you should try and get RAM to 2400 MHz +, frequency will always be able to give more bandwidth than timings.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

This is with triple channel being used, while it was working properly.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Fobia2000 said:


> I am experimenting with W3680. Uncore 4.320 - 1.59v. I'll leave these settings for a long time and see what happens. In the future I want
> make Uncore work stably at 4.4 Ghz and higher.


Yup suicide run. You might not be able to keep it stable for long periods of time. 



Martin778 said:


> I got a 5700XT THICC III (geez what a name) in the mail today and will run some tests on OC'ed X5690's vs 2690 but I'm almost sure the 1366 rig will trounce the 2011 due to the latter running ECC, the RAM latency difference is crazy, like 55ns vs 110ns with the 2011 being the worse of the two. I was stupid enough to drop €500 on a pair of 2687Wv2's aswell...should get them by the end of the week.
> 
> +
> SR-X goes first, dual E5-2690, 128GB DDR3 1866 CL13 ECC:
> 3Dmark:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 3DM Vantage Entry: https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5837167 E73.314pts.
> 2DM Vantage Performance: https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5837169 P51.901pts.
> 3DM Vantage Extreme: https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5837172 X42.256pts.
> 3DM11 Entry: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13961726 E18.576pts.
> 3DM11 Performance: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13961733 P18.639pts.
> 3DM11 Extreme: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13961736 X10.148pts.
> Sky Diver: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48884450? 47.734pts.
> Night Raid: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48884329? 30.213pts.
> Fire Strike: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48882808? 18.179pts.
> Fire Strike Extreme: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48883110? 12.433pts.
> Fire Strika Ultra: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48883224? 6.854pts.
> Time Spy: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48882976? 9.549pts.
> Time Spy Extreme: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48883919? 4.314pts.
> Heaven Basic: AVG 153.2 FPS, MIN 24.9, MAX 267.8
> Heaven Extreme: AVG 131.7 FPS, MIN 28.9, MAX 255.3
> 
> 
> +
> SR2 = FAIL. Navi doesn't work on X58, except on some select ASUS boards apparently.



Nice and thanks for posted your results. Interesting. I recently wrote a new article and the X58 will be viable for gaming a little while longer. At least throughout 2021. Being that more up to date GPUs and tech is supporting more instruction sets and UEFI exclusively in some cases the X58 days are numbered. There are still UEFI loaders you can try to use on the X58. I never got around to trying them out since I never needed to use them, but I hear they might work. 




PotatoVonEpicus said:


> This is with triple channel being used, while it was working properly.


:thumb: Hey man how have you been?


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Hey, I been good, hope you been good too. Running 4.1 GHz without any issues whatsoever since i removed one of the sticks, it could be CPU being weird or just board unable to set timings properly and it seems its the latter.


----------



## Martin778

@Kana-Maru,
The 2687Wv2's arrived, I will re-run the whole suite and we'll see how much bottlenecking there was in terms of CPU. The 287Wv2's are Ivy chips, 5MB more cache and higher all-core boost. 

On the SR-2 I've got a very nice EVGA GTX680 FTW+ 4GB version, almost 85% ASIC and clocked a FS run at 1346MHz core on air: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/23148867 Still waiting for the 980Ti Classy to arrive.


----------



## Kana-Maru

@PotatoVonEpicus 
That's great to hear man. With the X58 you just never know. YOU will KNOW when it stable though and at that point it's best to leave it alone.
@Martin778

Very nice. You are putting that disposable income to good use I see. Funny thing is I would be doing the samething, but life had different plans for me at the end of the day. Even whenever I decide to upgrade I still plan on running my X58 and using it for something (video editing or something light)

I haven't shared my latest article on OCN yet, but here is my follow up to the Fury X Review: 

*Vega 64 2020 + X58 Review - Kana's FineWine Edition*
https://overclock-then-game.com/ind...ga-64-2020-x58-review-kana-s-finewine-edition

I gave it the "full" review treatment since it was my first time getting my hands on the RX Vega 64. I also performed all of the things you would expect from a full review (Power Consumption and background history). I had several request to include or add a GPU Price per Performance comparison against similar priced GPUs and a few others. 

So the Vega 64 vs 
-RTX 2070 Super
-RTX 2060 Super
-GTX 1080
-GTX 1080 Ti
-RX 5700 XT

All I can say is grab em while they are cheap. This should hold me over until the Ampere and Navi GPU prices settle a bit because I expecting more ridiculous pricing from both companies. 

I recently upgraded my OS to Windows latest and greatest update. The GPU Scheduling is only available for the RX 5700 XT so I can't mess around with that just yet. I'm probably going to run a few more benchmarks to see if there are any performance increases or decreases very soon. Some people are wanting to see the overclock RX Vega 64 results so I will probably be performing those benchmarks soon as well. 

Let me know what you guys think about the article as always and let me know how you feel that the X58 is performing (I'm sure the answer will be awesome = LONG LIVE X58!!!)


----------



## Martin778

Interesting review, I was surprised how bad the FuryX actually performed compared to the Vega, absolutely unexpected! I always thought the FuryX was a bit worse 980Ti and the 980Ti was then a bit worse than a 1070.
In some benchmarks the min. FPS on the F-X is so low it looks like it runs out of VRAM hard. 
I've just read that you couldn't get the Radeon VII to work on X58 either, looks like the same issue 5700(XT) has, both cards are UEFI only. Strangely enough some people claim that 5700(XT) will work on X58 if you have an ASUS board and let it boot to ExpressGate first, then to Windows.

Care to do a short test with normal DDR3 at ~1600-1800CL9 vs ECC in games? If you have any non-ECC's laying around, that is. 

I've only done a single FS run with the 5700XT and 2690 vs 2687Wv2 and it seems like the CPU bottleneck is pretty darn big, even though the 2687Wv2 runs only 200 to 300MHz faster and has 5MB more cache, mind you that it's also a slightly newer arch. Both rigs ran the same drivers, settings and "High performance" power plans. The MB also runs the latest BIOS with vulnerability patches.

Xeon E5-2690:


Spoiler



3DM Vantage Entry: https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5837167 E73.314pts.
2DM Vantage Performance: https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5837169 P51.901pts.
3DM Vantage Extreme: https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5837172 X42.256pts.
3DM11 Entry: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13961726 E18.576pts.
3DM11 Performance: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13961733 P18.639pts.
3DM11 Extreme: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13961736 X10.148pts.
Sky Diver: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48884450? 47.734pts.
Night Raid: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48884329? 30.213pts.
Fire Strike: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48882808? 18.179pts.
Fire Strike Extreme: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48883110? 12.433pts.
Fire Strike Ultra: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48883224? 6.854pts.
Time Spy: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48882976? 9.549pts.
Time Spy Extreme: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48883919? 4.314pts.
Heaven Basic: AVG 153.2 FPS, MIN 24.9, MAX 267.8
Heaven Extreme: AVG 131.7 FPS, MIN 28.9, MAX 255.3


Xeon E5-2687Wv2:


Spoiler



3DM Vantage Entry: https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5837543 E87.463pts.
3DM Vantage Performance: https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5837542 55.509pts.
3DM Vantage Extreme: https://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5837539 43.820pts.
3DM11 Extreme: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13964865 X10.777pts.
3DM11 Performance: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13964857 P23.143pts.
3DM11 Entry: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13964854 E23.786pts.
Night Raid: https://www.3dmark.com/nr/300874 37.776pts.
Sky Diver: https://www.3dmark.com/sd/6002712 51.979pts.
Fire Strike: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/23155559 21.322pts.
Fire Strike Extreme: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48944097 12.676pts.
Fire Strike Ultra: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/23155618 6.934pts.
Time Spy: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/13121112 9.609pts.
Time Spy Extreme: https://www.3dmark.com/spy/13121178 4.557pts.
Heaven Basic: AVG 181.4 FPS, MIN 28.1, MAX 309.4
Heaven Extreme: AVG 134.1 FPS, MIN 32.4, MAX 253.7


Final standings:


----------



## theister

@Martin778 It is still a little offtopic, but what cinebench scores are you hitting (CB15,CB20,ST and MT) with your X79 dual setups? With my X79 e5 1680v2 (8C/16T) i am getting nearly the same physics scores like you got (but i think firestrike does not benefit of threads after a certain amount), with faster ram indeed.


----------



## Martin778

I'll have to check again, one thing I remembered is my R15 ST was 132 with E5-2690 and 143 with 2687Wv2.
132 was roughly on par with the 5690's on the SR-2 at 4.32GHz.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Martin778 said:


> Interesting review, I was surprised how bad the FuryX actually performed compared to the Vega, absolutely unexpected! I always thought the FuryX was a bit worse 980Ti and the 980Ti was then a bit worse than a 1070.


The Fury was never "a lot" worse than the 980 Ti, the 980 Ti was faster due to it's boost and overclocking. Even with the Boost the Fury X won many of the test especially at high resolutions. Now the aftermarket AIB 980 Ti's, which actually could get more expensive than the Titan X (maxwell) were fast. 

Even the overclocked * GTX 980 Ti's roughly 40% overclock* was only *8% faster in the graphics score against the Fury X in Firestrike* back then and the "overall" FireStrike performance across all test were only 5% faster than the barely overclocked Fury X (+75Mhz on the core) even with the CPU difference taken into account (My X58+6C\12T @ 4.8Ghz vs a X99 [email protected] GHz 8C\16T) SO yeah nearly 40% overclock for 5% over the Fury X running on a ancient 2008 platform.....yay. So all of that massive overclocking for slight performance increase which increased power consumption and heat, but people cried about AMD's Power consumption and heat.....I'll never understand reviewers and "enthusiast". 

Then when Vulkan dropped (& proper DX12 support) with games that supported "modern" technology that could utilize our CPU and GPU effectively....the Fury X didn't really need massive overclocking afterall. AMD had a better architecture than Nvidia period. That's what mattered to me the most rather than high clocks, high heat output and high power consumption. That was another deciding factor for my initial purchase over the GTX 980 Ti. 

Also the Fury X was AMDs first shot using HBM as well and the Fury X was limited to 4GB HBM. AMD wanted better clocks which could have made the GPU much better, but I think there were some issues during the fabrication process or something. Regardless the card has aged well and performed well over the years. You won't be maxing out games at 4K, but it still performs pretty dang good in 2020. Compared to a high end card released 2 years after....of course going to be getting stuffed left and right lol. If Vega would have released in 2015 and Fury X released in 2017 it would had been the same results, but reversed. That's technology for you. Now Vega 64 is still a great price per performance after 3 years....that's simply great for AMD value over Nvidia based on what I've seen from my review comparisons. 




Martin778 said:


> In some benchmarks the min. FPS on the F-X is so low it looks like it runs out of VRAM hard. I've just read that you couldn't get the Radeon VII to work on X58 either, looks like the same issue 5700(XT) has, both cards are UEFI only. Strangely enough some people claim that 5700(XT) will work on X58 if you have an ASUS board and let it boot to ExpressGate first, then to Windows.
> 
> Care to do a short test with normal DDR3 at ~1600-1800CL9 vs ECC in games? If you have any non-ECC's laying around, that is.


Yeah it sucks it didn't work, ah well. I'm sure I could possibly get it to work, but I don't have time for all of the headaches. AMD dropped the ball and GPUs have moved on. Some people are getting RX 5700 XT to perform on their X58's, but I really haven't followed that scene closely. 

As far as the non ECC RAM goes, yeah I have plenty of it laying around somewhere in a box. From pretty much all of my test the *non-ECC RAM performs much better* than ECC RAM in pretty much all scenarios. *Non ECC RAM normally clocks better and I could get tighter timings* at high frequencies (and low freq. as well). I really don't want to swap out the RAM, I'm just lazy and don't really want to open everything up, move those tubes just to replace the ECC with non ECC RAM for benchmarks and do it all again to re-install my ECC. 

My performance is pretty well documented over the years on this forum and my blog\website.


----------



## theister

and i forgot to mention that it is overclocked to 4.5ghz :> else it would be charmer ivy bridge cpu .

yeah with westmere you will overcome the 143 st of your 2687 with round about 4.6 ghz in cb15 st.

In CB 20 i reached 2281 MT and 281 ST with a single w3680 at 4.6ghz. 4.4uncore and 2400ish ram. CB20 gains a lot from avx/avx2 if you compare the gaps between ryzen 1600/2600/3600 and westmere performance in CB15 and CB20.


----------



## Martin778

Yeah and my SR-X won't OC at all, like NONE. Moving the BCLK to 102 breaks ethernet and USB and pretty much the whole Windows installation...no go.

First FS run with the 980Ti:
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/23160157 16.618pts.
OC'ed: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48968622? 17.655pts.
CPU score is roughly the same as on the SR-X.

Still waiting for my matched pair 5690's to arrive, the current ones are lapped and will be sold.


----------



## theister

Yes this is what i meant with "pointless" a few posts before, cause the only overclockable xeons for the x79 plattform are the single socket e5 16xx and their v2 counterparts with the e5 1680v2 8core variant as the top (and still somewhat expensive) one.
And this is why the evga sr-x was such disapointing for me cause there is nothing really "superrecord" about it in comparision to the evga sr2, it does nothing more like other dual boards have done with x79. 
I had one evga sr2 about two years ago (i got one for 200 euros in like new condition) but never used it and sold it. I am a little bit sad about this :/ but the investment of building a system arround it was not worth for me in the past.


----------



## Martin778

Last one I saw went for €350 + shipping on Epay, about a week ago. Bare board without any accessories. Some folks said they could run E5's up to 110BCLK but apparently SR-X doesn't like it.


----------



## theister

Nice circumstance that you are benching a 980ti with nearly exact the same overlock i have on my titan x maxwell i use within the 1680v2 rig :

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/48970401 18776 points with a little bit less of an overclock than yours. (vram does not come into play with normal firestrike).

would be interesting to see if you can close the gap with a higher oc of your new set of x5690s (if possible), or if this is maybe related to pcie 3.0 (but i don't think it is, serveral tests showed it should not matter with this gpu generations).

Are you going to bench the whole 3dmark suite again with the 980ti? I am going to do so then too, since some 3dmark tests are using maximum SSSE3 and some EXTREME tests can uitilize avx it would be nice to see if this makes some impact or not. The physics tests always run in SSSE3 mode, no matter what, even with custom setting according to the technical guide of 3DMARK.

Sadly i have not saved any benchmarks with the titan x and the w3680,swapping the gpu is not that easy anymore cause i watercooled it.


----------



## Martin778

I can rerun the whole suite on the SR-2 with the 980Ti OC'ed, no probs. I haven't tested the 980Ti on the SR-X yet, only the SR-2 as it's meant to stay in the SR-2. I'd LOVE to find a second one for SLI though.

FireStrike is very weird in terms of scoring, I could run 2 times, get 17600 points and all consecutive runs would score 17.000 until I reboot the PC. No crashes in between, the GPU and Physics scores were exactly the same each time, just the "combined score" dropped.


----------



## theister

You have sooooooo many pcie lanes available with this board, anything below QUAD-SLI would be a shame ;D, but 980tis are still somewhat expensive (but still a good card) in the used market, often at the same price level of used 1070 gtx at least in our region ( i am from germany).


----------



## Martin778

I got the 980Ti classy at a bargain price, let's say for the price of a better 1060 6GB. I don't have that many PCI-e available, maybe 1 more card at best as I'm using a 1TB NVMe drive in my SR-2.
The 980Ti OC + X58/S5520 results are in:


Spoiler



- FS 17.655pts.
- FS Extreme 9.099pts.
- FS Ultra 5.076pts.
- TS 6.652pts.
- TS Extreme 3.119pts.
- Skydiver: 43.593pts.
- Nightraid: 25.010pts.
- 3DM11 Entry: 25.423pts.
- 3DM11 Perf: 21.043pts.
- 3DM11 Extr. 9.369pts.


4.32 is all I can get out of these 5690s, otherwise a few cores will run away in terms of temperature delta.
Funnily enough the 980Ti came danger close to the 5700XT/2687Wv2 setup in 3DM11, the 5700XT's driver probably dropped the ball in the old 3dm11.
Couldn't manage decent runs in 3DM Vantage, it would spit out the driver constantly even though I tested all OC clocks in the built in 3Dmark stress tests and Vantage being far from a heavy load for the GPU.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I was going to buy 980 Ti multiple times before and there always was something to stop me from doing that. Ended up just getting 1070, but 1070 is not as fun, without VBios modding. I imagine properly pushed and VBios modded 980 Ti can reach 1080 stock performance ( founder's one ).


----------



## Martin778

Funny enough, my 970 GamingX with modded bios record was done on an SR-2 aswell https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19668167
It was a good setup, 5670's ran above 4.5 daily but the board had dementia in terms of memory recognition. What an absolute beast of a card that GamingX was, all done on air too.
Still the only system to break 4500 with a GTX970


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

They sadly locked VBios modding on 10 series, this 1070 I have, with overclock its running under 60c.


----------



## Martin778

What I remember always doing with these cards is flashing a BIOS with more agressive fan curves, I hate the fact they let the card run up to 82*C and THEN balance the fan RPM to maintain that temp to keep the noise down. It's pointless and won't do the lifespan any good either.

I'm now benching 4.5GHz, needed a bump from 1.325 to 1.35 VTT aswell. Holy bananas the power draw. 676W just from x264v2    Apparently the 1600T2 PSU will have enough to do if I ever decide to run SLI.
I don't think I will attack 4.5Ghz, the voltage difference is not worth it, 1.35-1.36V for 4.32 or 1.45V for 4.50.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Martin778 said:


> What I remember always doing with these cards is flashing a BIOS with more agressive fan curves, I hate the fact they let the card run up to 82*C and THEN balance the fan RPM to maintain that temp to keep the noise down. It's pointless and won't do the lifespan any good either.
> 
> I'm now benching 4.5GHz, needed a bump from 1.325 to 1.35 VTT aswell. Holy bananas the power draw. 676W just from x264v2    Apparently the 1600T2 PSU will have enough to do if I ever decide to run SLI.
> I don't think I will attack 4.5Ghz, the voltage difference is not worth it, 1.35-1.36V for 4.32 or 1.45V for 4.50.


Going 1.4v + is often not worth it, especially performance per watt and performance per temp. But right now i am rocking 4464 MHz with 1.47v - 1.5v full load so it's not for me to talk.


----------



## Martin778

What temps do you guys get on yout x56xx? I hover around 73-82*C in x264v2 at 1.3625V on both CPU's.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Martin778 said:


> What temps do you guys get on yout x56xx? I hover around 73-82*C in x264v2 at 1.3625V on both CPU's.


Depends, if I keep it around 4.1 GHz it stays below 60c, hitting 65c in LinX. However if I push it to 4.46, which is 1.47 - 1.5v in LinX load, it can get toasty, 79c hottest core average in usually 4 hour runs. Not to mention for brief second it hits 99c, just after LinX pass, I can only assume it goes hard on Uncore and for that reason hits such high temp, it's not really an issue as such temp stays for like a second. It never goes above 80c in real world use even if CPU gets maxed out.


----------



## Kana-Maru

With my old AIO back in the day I was able to run 4.8Ghz and max out at 70c. Newer AIOs aren't that great so I'm pretty much staying around 4.6Ghz based on my temps. 

I just installed my new AIO yesterday and here is what I got: 

Ambient Temp was 74F or 22.3c according to my thermometer so decently warm.

--*3.8Ghz @ 1.16v* - _(*Idle*: 2.4Ghz @ 1.08v)_
*Avg Idle:* 27c 
*Min Temp:*25c 
*Average During Stress Test* = *51c*

Cranked the fans up for 4.6Ghz 

--*4.6Ghz @ 1.36v* - _*(Idle*: 2.4Ghz @ 1.11v)_
*Avg Idle:* 26.5c 
*Min Temp:*26c 
*Average During Stress Test* = *60c*

My hottest core reached 80c and ever though its average was 63c (just that one core others were lower obviously lower) hitting 80c is good enough for me to be fine with 4.6Ghz even if it isn't a regular occurrence. 

So my temps are still doing well as fine as my voltages. I have treated my CPUs nicely over the years instead of pumping voltages into them.

Next up is re-applying my TIM on my northbridge. I've never done it and it's been a decade or so. I think it's time.


----------



## Martin778

1.36V 4.6 seems very good, mine would crash even at 1.45V. But yeah, that's why I almost always use AIO's and hate aircoolers...heat buildup. AC is always a darn hotbox, especially with 550W out of the wall. You always feel the heatsinks are at least warm to touch, even in idle and everything inside heats up in a domino effect.
There is no way at all to mount any decent AiO in that LianLi P80 and I already run high speed fans, Arctic Bionix 120's, P12's and ML140 intakes and exhaust. Years ago I ran H115i PRO (God these were LOUD!) and my temps were much better, could run 4.5 all day.


----------



## Kana-Maru

1.45 vCore for me is 4.8Ghz - 5.0Ghz territory. I prefer AIO as well due to moving the heat more effectively to the radiator then getting the heat out of the case. I've had my airflow setup in multiple ways, but each way depended on the room where I used my PC. You'll need a nice setup to get all that heat out of the case with the air coolers\heatsinks. Newer cases don't always accommodate our older legacy tech. 

Don't talk to me about loud....I run Gentle Typhoons 5400RPM and Delta 4800RPM (I think they are 4800RPM). I obviously use a fan controller to keep the running at decent noise levels, but I will crank them up if I need to. I'd like to replace the Typhoons and keep the Delta's though. Both brands pull PLENTY of wattage from the wall. 

I also broke down my build today and finally replaced the TIM on the NB and SB for the first time ever. It seems to have dropped my NB temp by about 4c - 5c and I'll take as a win since there was pretty much nothing left there after a decade or so. The SB was already fine, but it was due for a re-apply as well. I'll monitor my temps over the next couple of days and see if it made any major changes. That will give me plenty of time to check it out with and without my A\C running.


----------



## Martin778

Replacing the TIM with something like the IC Graphite pad could be worthwile, seems like an 'apply and forget' solution.
Corsair 900D is perfect for dual AiO's but it's humongous and you also feel that it's a legacy case, even more so than with the P80 which is truly antique with the top mounted PSU, zero cable clearance behind the MB and the front part is full of non removable 3.5 and 5.25 bays.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I actually thought about the IC Graphite pad, but it is conductive as well so that's something "minor" to worry about. I think if it was cut and placed properly that wouldn't be a problem. It isn't always easy to remove and replace the heatsink by yourself. The 900D is the case I was going for when I was trying to get my hands on a decently priced SR-2 after my review. I should have simply bought one before I didn't know it would skyrocket for years. Zero cable clearance isn't good, but I can't wait to finally upgrade one of these days (more like years in my case so far). AMDs 7nm is looking better each day.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

This board I have must be changing some settings. I was running 4.1 GHz overclock, which was stable and I had it saved in profile in BIOS. Yesterday I tested some CPU power saving features and other features seeing how it runs, it eventually crashed. After I loaded up the profile with my stable overclock, that also started crashing... This is not the first time I see such things happening with this board. I can only assume RAM timings are being changed ( BSOD I got is critical_process_died ). I also inspected CPU pins, which seemed fine to me.

Also tried running some LinX with 24 GB of RAM on stock settings, which didn't crash, although RAM is on 1300 MHz. 32c Ambient temperature and I also reapplied thermal paste ( used one of Arctic Silver pastes ).

Tried leaving RAM voltage on AUTO, for 1580 MHz, 9-9-9-30. Apparently it runs on 1.312v, despite the fact all sticks are rated for 1.5v

20 ~ mins in Prime95 and no errors at all. 

CPU - 4108 MHz - 1.312 - 1.344v - 65c max temp in Prime95. 

Uncore - 2844 MHz - 1.275v ( pretty sure this can be reduced to 1.255v ) 

RAM - 1580 MHz 9-9-9-30-206-1T - 1.312v ( Corsair sticks are rated for 9-9-9-24 and Kingston HyperX stick is rated for 10-10-10-30, both 1.5v )

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Error within 25 minutes, just gonna try and see if it can run on 1.5v without errors.


----------



## Martin778

Kana-Maru said:


> I actually thought about the IC Graphite pad, but it is conductive as well so that's something "minor" to worry about. I think if it was cut and placed properly that wouldn't be a problem. It isn't always easy to remove and replace the heatsink by yourself. The 900D is the case I was going for when I was trying to get my hands on a decently priced SR-2 after my review. I should have simply bought one before I didn't know it would skyrocket for years. Zero cable clearance isn't good, but I can't wait to finally upgrade one of these days (more like years in my case so far). AMDs 7nm is looking better each day.


Well, a weak R5 3600 (only 4,17GHz boost, even with PBO/AutoOC) rips the E5 Xeons apart, let alone the X56xx.
3900XT should leave them in the dust. I think I will order a 3900XT just for sh**s and giggles though, I've bought a TUF X570 Plus for peanuts to play around. I will then have a spare 3600 and an MSI B450 Max, should be easier to flip as a whole.


----------



## Kana-Maru

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> This board I have must be changing some settings. I was running 4.1 GHz overclock, which was stable and I had it saved in profile in BIOS. Yesterday I tested some CPU power saving features and other features seeing how it runs, it eventually crashed. After I loaded up the profile with my stable overclock, that also started crashing... This is not the first time I see such things happening with this board. I can only assume RAM timings are being changed ( BSOD I got is critical_process_died ). I also inspected CPU pins, which seemed fine to me.


Maybe you should stay away from the power saving features and just use the manual voltage. I'd try to set as many options manually as possibe since "Auto" could be anything that the MB "thinks" it needs to stay stable. Those voltages\settings could change anytime you power on the system. The system might not use enough or might use way to much. Both could be problematic in the short and long run. 




PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Uncore - 2844 MHz - 1.275v ( pretty sure this can be reduced to 1.255v )


I would think that the uncore needs far less voltage than that with only 2844Mhz on the Uncore (even lower than 1.255v). How much damage have you done to this chip and MB? If not you......who?



PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Tried leaving RAM voltage on AUTO, for 1580 MHz, 9-9-9-30. Apparently it runs on 1.312v, despite the fact all sticks are rated for 1.5v


Nice, but don't be surprised if you continue to get random BSODs with lower than rated voltages with your RAM. 

Your temps aren't bad, what CPU cooler are you using? 




PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Error within 25 minutes, just gonna try and see if it can run on 1.5v without errors.


As exepected as I stated above. Manual would be the best bet in most cases on the X58. 



Martin778 said:


> Well, a weak R5 3600 (only 4,17GHz boost, even with PBO/AutoOC) rips the E5 Xeons apart, let alone the X56xx.
> 3900XT should leave them in the dust. I think I will order a 3900XT just for sh**s and giggles though, I've bought a TUF X570 Plus for peanuts to play around. I will then have a spare 3600 and an MSI B450 Max, should be easier to flip as a whole.


The 3900XT seems like a terrible purchase over the 3900X. AMD probably just had some extra dies and wanted to cash in. Also the 3900XT should rip them apart given the node shrinks and far newer technology. Then there's the performance per watt performance % which is great on AMDs latest Zen architecture. 

I nearly upgraded from my X58 with a cheap Hexa core AMD build to hold me over until AMD's 4000 or Intel's Rocket Lake. For gaming I'm not even worried about the upgrade just yet, but I'll definitely be looking for something similar to the X58 in overall terms of performance. I'm not 100% on AMDs "more cores over here" strategy. Anything made after 2015 would be a major upgrade as far as IPC and power consumption goes. Let's see what AMDs 4000 series brings, then the HEDT 7nm 4000 chips ...........and it better be "much" better than Intel re-used\rehashed, but highly optimized, triend and proven 14nm process. Otherwise what Intel is doing will be nothing less than amazing and would make some of my previous thoughts about the company actually be true when it comes to the fabrication processes.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I do have almost all voltage set manually and I just wanted to see what board would use for RAM, as I had really hard time getting triple channel to work lately. As for Uncore and Core voltages, this thing always wanted rather high voltages to be stable, I don't know where this chip had been used before I bought it. From my understanding it was from server, but unlikely after seeing how poorly it overclocks. So board weird behavior aside, I think one of RAM sticks was overheating, sadly there are no sensors in these DDR3 sticks, thus my finger had to do the trick. If I had to guess Corsair sticks were at 40c and Kingston HyperX stick was at around 60c, doesn't seem that hot. But things started getting unstable once weather heated up. Also I can get most of power saving features working, just need to adjust voltage.

Uncore stable voltage states.

3900 MHz - 1.45v

3700 MHz - 1.41v 

3600 MHz - 1.375v 

3500 MHZ - 1.335v 

3400 MHz - 1.315v

3200 MHz - 1.295v 

3000 MHz - 1.275v

2800 MHz - 1.255 - 1.275v ( 1.255v not yet tested )


Also this is the cooling that I am using - https://www.overclock.net/forum/61-water-cooling/1748142-using-aio-pump-2-radiators.html


----------



## Kana-Maru

Cool and good luck. Also how do you know that all of those Uncore Frequencies and voltages are stable. Do you run a lengthy stress test across the entire system or just a few quick ones and call it a day? Maybe some LinX passes and that's it? I was just wondering.


----------



## Schmuckley

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> This board I have must be changing some settings. I was running 4.1 GHz overclock, which was stable and I had it saved in profile in BIOS. Yesterday I tested some CPU power saving features and other features seeing how it runs, it eventually crashed. After I loaded up the profile with my stable overclock, that also started crashing... This is not the first time I see such things happening with this board. I can only assume RAM timings are being changed ( BSOD I got is critical_process_died ). I also inspected CPU pins, which seemed fine to me.
> 
> Also tried running some LinX with 24 GB of RAM on stock settings, which didn't crash, although RAM is on 1300 MHz. 32c Ambient temperature and I also reapplied thermal paste ( used one of Arctic Silver pastes ).
> 
> Tried leaving RAM voltage on AUTO, for 1580 MHz, 9-9-9-30. Apparently it runs on 1.312v, despite the fact all sticks are rated for 1.5v
> 
> 20 ~ mins in Prime95 and no errors at all.
> 
> CPU - 4108 MHz - 1.312 - 1.344v - 65c max temp in Prime95.
> 
> Uncore - 2844 MHz - 1.275v ( pretty sure this can be reduced to 1.255v )
> 
> RAM - 1580 MHz 9-9-9-30-206-1T - 1.312v ( Corsair sticks are rated for 9-9-9-24 and Kingston HyperX stick is rated for 10-10-10-30, both 1.5v )
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Error within 25 minutes, just gonna try and see if it can run on 1.5v without errors.


That's a lot of volts for that. Oh! You mean the RAM. Been a long time since I messed with that platform. It was a nice one, aside from the corrupting Windows sometimes and losing activation thing. (It comes from increasing FSB) All Nehalem does that.
I used to run an X5650 @ like..4.4 stable.

I thought it was never good to go above 2K uncore on that? Am I remembering it wrong?
Idk, but I learned from miahallen and he was Nehalem expert! Here's his guide:

https://www.overclockers.com/3-step-guide-overclock-core-i3-i5-i7/

Apparently I could get it up to 4500Mhz for benches.
https://hwbot.org/submission/2726702_schmuckley_catzilla___576p_radeon_hd_7950_17405_marks


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Kana-Maru said:


> Cool and good luck. Also how do you know that all of those Uncore Frequencies and voltages are stable. Do you run a lengthy stress test across the entire system or just a few quick ones and call it a day? Maybe some LinX passes and that's it? I was just wondering.


Depending on amount of RAM there is different amount of passes, I usually run few hours of Prime95 then do multiple 4 hour runs of LinX. LinX is mainly for core and Prime95 for Uncore and RAM. If you think I stress tested this to oblivion, you are right. I am not doing it as much now, due summer heat. 

I literally had profiles going from 4 GHz up to 4.6 GHz all stable, I simply ran out from space for profiles... I can't help it, but this specific chip is really voltage hungry, well I guess I could just buy some x5660 or x5670. But I would rather not invest in x58 platform anymore.

And no, 3000 MHz + is pretty normal on these x58 chips. Some people even get 3800 ~ with VTT around 1.35v. That is but a dream with this x5680...


----------



## Kana-Maru

Schmuckley said:


> That's a lot of volts for that. Oh! You mean the RAM. Been a long time since I messed with that platform. It was a nice one, aside from the corrupting Windows sometimes and losing activation thing. (It comes from increasing FSB) All Nehalem does that.
> I used to run an X5650 @ like..4.4 stable.


"used to run an X5650..." We don't talk to traitors here. Nah man that's great. I can't ever remember reading reading any overclocking guide and that's probably a GOOD thing from my experience. 

The X58 is still a great choice for gaming. Have you checked out my latest article showing the X58 and Vega 64 legacy tech in action? 

*Vega 64 2020 + X58 Review - Kana's FineWine Edition*
https://overclock-then-game.com/ind...ga-64-2020-x58-review-kana-s-finewine-edition

I can't wait to see what I replace this great platform with. AMD is looking really good.


----------



## Schmuckley

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> This board I have must be changing some settings. I was running 4.1 GHz overclock, which was stable and I had it saved in profile in BIOS. Yesterday I tested some CPU power saving features and other features seeing how it runs, it eventually crashed. After I loaded up the profile with my stable overclock, that also started crashing... This is not the first time I see such things happening with this board. I can only assume RAM timings are being changed ( BSOD I got is critical_process_died ). I also inspected CPU pins, which seemed fine to me.
> 
> Also tried running some LinX with 24 GB of RAM on stock settings, which didn't crash, although RAM is on 1300 MHz. 32c Ambient temperature and I also reapplied thermal paste ( used one of Arctic Silver pastes ).
> 
> Tried leaving RAM voltage on AUTO, for 1580 MHz, 9-9-9-30. Apparently it runs on 1.312v, despite the fact all sticks are rated for 1.5v
> 
> 20 ~ mins in Prime95 and no errors at all.
> 
> CPU - 4108 MHz - 1.312 - 1.344v - 65c max temp in Prime95.
> 
> Uncore - 2844 MHz - 1.275v ( pretty sure this can be reduced to 1.255v )
> 
> RAM - 1580 MHz 9-9-9-30-206-1T - 1.312v ( Corsair sticks are rated for 9-9-9-24 and Kingston HyperX stick is rated for 10-10-10-30, both 1.5v )
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Error within 25 minutes, just gonna try and see if it can run on 1.5v without errors.





Kana-Maru said:


> "used to run an X5650..." We don't talk to traitors here. Nah man that's great. I can't ever remember reading reading any overclocking guide and that's probably a GOOD thing from my experience.
> 
> The X58 is still a great choice for gaming. Have you checked out my latest article showing the X58 and Vega 64 legacy tech in action?
> 
> *Vega 64 2020 + X58 Review - Kana's FineWine Edition*
> https://overclock-then-game.com/ind...ga-64-2020-x58-review-kana-s-finewine-edition
> 
> I can't wait to see what I replace this great platform with. AMD is looking really good.


I liked Westmere better than Sandy Bridge.
I just got one of those XT chips, and it clocks to 4650 stable and rivals any Intel IPC. (3600XT)
Massive IPC gain over Westmere.
I went from Westmere to x1560s x79s. Small gain.
x15**V2 IB-E is good.
Now AMD has more power.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Schmuckley said:


> I liked Westmere better than Sandy Bridge.
> I just got one of those XT chips, and it clocks to 4650 stable and rivals any Intel IPC. (3600XT)
> Massive IPC gain over Westmere.
> I went from Westmere to x1560s x79s. Small gain.
> x15**V2 IB-E is good.
> Now AMD has more power.


4650 is mighty impressive, how does it compare to old good x58 Xeons though? GTA 5 benchmark is perhaps not the best scaling benchmark here, but I would like to see you run that, especially when it tends to focus on single thread quite often. If you want to compare to my old voltage hungry Xeon you can look here - 




Also for settings reference ( maxed except for reflections, which is on very high, I just thought very high was highest... ), especially if you have good GPU it wouldn't matter as much.


----------



## Schmuckley

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> 4650 is mighty impressive, how does it compare to old good x58 Xeons though? GTA 5 benchmark is perhaps not the best scaling benchmark here, but I would like to see you run that, especially when it tends to focus on single thread quite often. If you want to compare to my old voltage hungry Xeon you can look here - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq9t1urH3zw&t=430s
> 
> Also for settings reference ( maxed except for reflections, which is on very high, I just thought very high was highest... ), especially if you have good GPU it wouldn't matter as much.


I can't run that. Can do Cinebench R20 and CPU-Z. Not hooking it up today, on an Intel machine now.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Schmuckley said:


> I can't run that. Can do Cinebench R20 and CPU-Z.


These old Xeons are better in games rather than benchmarks, pretty sure stock 2600x would do better in every single CPU based benchmark. 
But that aside you can look at fps and that x5680 nearly maxing out overclocked 1070 ( using 2x MSAA in game ). From what I seen on youtube, against all logic no Ryzen CPU did better than that.


----------



## Schmuckley

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> These old Xeons are better in games rather than benchmarks, pretty sure stock 2600x would do better in every single CPU based benchmark.
> But that aside you can look at fps and that x5680 nearly maxing out overclocked 1070 ( using 2x MSAA in game ). From what I seen on youtube, against all logic no Ryzen CPU did better than that.


All Ryzen fron 2nd gen on should, if set up right.
Disable SMT and overclock for the best IPC.
I think the 3600xt gets 570 single thread score in CPU-Z
This quad core gets 584 single-thread CPU-Z and 2217 multi.
It also is clocked to 4.9GHz. AMD is winning clock-for clock again.
This is a "Kaby Lake" i5 7600
I don't pay too much attention to YouTube..
Oh, but the AMD XT chip will not run my Linux.
Nope, cannot process. It's an older Linux, so...it is what it is.


----------



## SamuelL421

Kana-Maru said:


> "used to run an X5650..." We don't talk to traitors here. Nah man that's great. I can't ever remember reading reading any overclocking guide and that's probably a GOOD thing from my experience.
> 
> The X58 is still a great choice for gaming. Have you checked out my latest article showing the X58 and Vega 64 legacy tech in action?
> 
> *Vega 64 2020 + X58 Review - Kana's FineWine Edition*
> https://overclock-then-game.com/ind...ga-64-2020-x58-review-kana-s-finewine-edition
> 
> I can't wait to see what I replace this great platform with. AMD is looking really good.


First, let me say great write up and videos. My trusty X58 is no longer my primary system for work or gaming, but I still use it regularly and have no plans to remove it from its place of honor next to my desk.

I too have been charmed away by Zen. Now after a year and a half with X399 / 2950x, I am all-in on AMD but I can say for certain that this platform won't be my primary system nearly as long compared with X58. Technology is moving too fast now that we have decent competition and also X399 isn't remotely as fun to tinker with and OC (Intel's X299 wasn't much better either).


----------



## Kana-Maru

SamuelL421 said:


> First, let me say great write up and videos. My trusty X58 is no longer my primary system for work or gaming, but I still use it regularly and have no plans to remove it from its place of honor next to my desk.
> 
> I too have been charmed away by Zen. Now after a year and a half with X399 / 2950x, I am all-in on AMD but I can say for certain that this platform won't be my primary system nearly as long compared with X58. Technology is moving too fast now that we have decent competition and also X399 isn't remotely as fun to tinker with and OC (Intel's X299 wasn't much better either).


Thank you for the kind words. I figured I'd give the Vega 64 more of a "full" review since it was my first time getting my hands on it. I tried to include as much info as possible, but it takes a long time to write and perform all of those benchmarks. It's worth it in the end though. 

I'm actually considering doing the same thing that you have done when I finally leave this awesome platform. I'm going to run it along side my new build. I'll probably keep the same monitors and everything with it or hook my old school LED screens I have in the closet. Those screens have great image quality period. They are limited to VGA and are not wide screen, but that's fine since I'll be playing only certain games on there whenever I upgrade. Maybe I'll find use for it as a backup or as a server for something. 

I almost built a build with the 3900X back in April, but I decided not to do it. I think it would had been an great upgrade, but what isn't an great upgrade at this point on the X58 , however gaming is still strong on the X58. I would be upgrading for more features that I truly need and AMD does provide some of those needs with the X399 - X570 and so on with R9 and Threadripper platforms. I am going to miss the overclocking since it felt like you had to "earn" it more back on the legacy platforms and it is still pretty fun. Now everything seems to be pushed max (mostly) and there's really not much benefit outside of benchmarking. Plus most things are going through the software\apps nowadays as well. The heat and power usage gets just as bad as it was before. 

I'd like to get at least 3 years out of my next build or longer. Technology is moving at a very rapid pace now which is a good thing. I'm not 100% sold on AMD just yet. Beating Intel's 2015 tech or mostly beating it doesn't really mean much to me considering it took them a string of good luck......and I mean nearly perfected luck to finally beat Intel's X58 after nearly a decade. I'm just being patient at the end of the day to make my next move my best move. Funny how I always go back and forward between the companies over the years.


----------



## Fobia2000

Kana-Maru said:


> *Vega 64 2020 + X58 Review - Kana's FineWine Edition*
> https://overclock-then-game.com/ind...ga-64-2020-x58-review-kana-s-finewine-edition



The X58 is like a good wine, does not deteriorate over the years, and it pairs well with fresh chocolate in the form of a GPU .

Interesting article ! It probably took you a lot of time.
Now I am absolutely sure that in the future I will only change the GPU.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Fobia2000 said:


> The X58 is like a good wine, does not deteriorate over the years, and it pairs well with fresh chocolate in the form of a GPU .
> 
> Interesting article ! It probably took you a lot of time.
> Now I am absolutely sure that in the future I will only change the GPU.


I like that :thumb:. Ah yeah man these types of articles feel like they take FOREVER. Thanks by the way, I am glad that you enjoyed it. 

I'm trying to keep as much life in this platform as possible to let people know that slightly longer POST\BOOT times aren't the end of the world with the correct setup. Hopefully AMDs next GPU will work well on our platform (unlike Radeon VII in most cases without some modding I'm guessing). Same goes for Nvidia next GPU release. Now let's not forget that we are still on PCIe 2.0, but overall the X58 is still performance very well in most games, especially well polished\developed titles (DX12\Vulkan\optimized engines and so on).

As far as the future goes a good GPU will take you far until you are finally ready to upgrade. As you can see I'm not missing a beat with a very light 4Ghz + DDR3 1600Mhz (9-9-9-24) overclock. Nothing major at all. Gaming is perfectly fine on this platform from my experience. I believe you are set man.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

To my surprise all voltages in range of 1.195v to 1.275 were stable for 1 hour of Prime95, for Uncore on 2844 MHz. I never really ran RAM on 1580 MHz before, but it seems that Uncore needs way less voltage to run 1580 MHz on RAM.


----------



## Kana-Maru

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> To my surprise all voltages in range of 1.195v to 1.275 were stable for 1 hour of Prime95, for Uncore on 2844 MHz. I never really ran RAM on 1580 MHz before, but it seems that Uncore needs way less voltage to run 1580 MHz on RAM.


Now you are starting to see why I kept talking about lower "Uncore" and voltage in all of those messages. Find what's optimal for your daily needs, take "some" performance lost, and hopefully lower the voltage\heat output. In the past all you wanted to do was crank the uncore up. It's not "always needed". Also it might not 100% stable, but one hour is better than nothing. You'll need to throw different workloads on the machine to test everything, not just the RAM and CPU mostly. 

You are basically running "slightly" above stock Uncore Freq. though so keep that in mind as there will be performance lost. It would make sense to increase it more than 2844Mhz. You can make other parts of your PC faster, but it doesn't matter if you have a bottleneck in one of the most important parts of the computer at the end of the day. It'll just be a waste across the board. You might as well run stock settings. That's why your processor doesn't require a lot of voltage, it's not really doing anything special. With the Uncore being that low you can also run your QPI\VTT voltages around stock settings or AUTO since it practically using "stock" settings. 


For the record though I run my Uncore Frequency at 3800Mhz to 4000Mhz from my low 3.8Ghz @ 1.16v (1.08v Idle) all the way up to my 5.5Ghz overclock and everything overclock in between with great temperatures. That's also including if I set my DRAM Freq. to 2100Mhz. So Uncore isn't a limited factor for me at this point. It comes down to balance and trying to get the best voltage and heat output possible (for me anyways). If you are hitting a limit and can't run Uncore Freq. that high without high voltages then dropping it might be best, however, that will come with some performance lost as you will see or possibly a lot of performance lost if you are running it near stock.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I have tried running Uncore lower before, it always needed much more voltage likely because I kept RAM frequency above 1800 MHz, with optimized timings. What I am running right now is 1580 MHz with 9-9-9-29-206-1T. From what I noticed for best use of high Uncore frequency you would also want to run your RAM pretty high. Since I am running triple channel right now I can't really push past 1600 MHz, since this board keeps on messing with sub timings. Thus running higher Uncore is also not that much of a concern, however I may look at pushing Uncore slightly more later on. I am focused on getting triple channel working properly first, it seems that board is fine with this lower frequency. 
I don't run any important voltages on AUTO, not only because I want it to use specific voltages, but also because this board uses different voltages after rebooting. 

Uncore frequency is not tied to RAM frequency, however voltage for stability seems to be increased if running RAM on high frequency. In games i tried in same locations I checked before, with higher Uncore and RAM frequencies it's 2 fps difference, or possibly even less. Performance is lost due lower frequency, but also gained with triple channel. 

All testing done with core being on 4.1 GHz ( sadly lower Uncore voltage and frequency didn't seem to help in reducing core voltage ).


----------



## Kana-Maru

I never said Uncore Freq. was tied to DRAM Freq. so ok???

That's weird because I've experience the exact opposite.....up to a point at least. Even with low DRAM Freq. having a higher Uncore leads to better performance. I was able to run my DRAM Frequency higher without depending solely on the voltage. The majority of the voltage increase came form the Uncore Frequency rather than the DRAM Freq. in most cases. 

Lower frequencies won't ever be a problem since it is pretty much running stock settings. The issues comes when you want or need more performance and voltage increases can't be avoided. If you are having DRAM issues, you might want to invest in some much better (known to be working fine) RAM modules or Triple Channel kits. DDR3 is pretty cheap and has been for many years outside of the X58 "boom" back when I wrote my two X58 reviews.

DRAM never mattered much in games although I haven't revisited the topic in years.....literally. Welcome to 2014 lol

*X58 DDR3- 1600Mhz vs 1900Mhz vs 2000Mhz Performance % Comparisons*
https://overclock-then-game.com/index.php/benchmarks/1-x5660-full-review?showall=&start=8

Tighter timings will always be king on our platforms. Unless someone is going for some type of record DDR3-1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 will always be fine for gaming as I shown in my most recent Fury X and Vega 64 2020 articles. Now if someone can get tighter timings with high Frequencies then that's simply a win win, but the voltages might not be worth it for most.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

By saying it's not tied I meant that it's not getting unstable because of high frequency for Uncore, but rather getting unstable due to lack of voltage. It so happens that it needs much more voltage for Uncore to be stable if I am using higher frequency for RAM. There always is performance gain running higher frequency for Uncore, however if you look at bandwidth for memory, there will be higher bandwidth gains if memory is running on higher frequency. 

I don't feel like investing in this x58 platform to buy new sticks, as for used market it doesn't seem like there are any kits or even decent choice at all. This is not RAM issue either, it seems to me as if board can't decide what it wants to use. I had 2150 MHz on RAM running fine, triple channel as well, but after some crashes it was getting unstable. 
I tried more loose timings and I could get it stable again, running LinX / Prime95 for hours without any issues. Then however after rebooting it would crash within one minute, which clearly indicates that board is changing settings. 

Better yet I noticed more weird behavior lately, while using dual channel. I could have perfectly stable overclock and for example reduce voltage to see if CPU can still be stable, lets say it can't and it crashes. Even if I go to BIOS and load my profile that is stable, board will still use some weird settings and on next restart it will crash again. Then after one more restart it will work properly as if nothing happened.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Biggest difference in RAM speed is in CPU bound games. Better minimum fps and less variance between frametimes. For my use cases 1866mhz CL9 is the slowest I'll go.


----------



## oakus

Anybody have a good tutorial on cross flashing motherboard bios? I'm looking to flash my asus p6t vanilla to either asus p6t deluxe v2 or the WSpro. It seems like all the tutorials sites have been dropped.

Update: tried crossflashing to p6tws using AFUDOS but I got error: ROM file ROMID is not compatible with existing BIOS ROMID. Does that mean I can't cross-flash to a wspro bios?

I've seen posts of people who have successfully crossflashed their vanilla p6t to wspro, anybody know what the problem might be?

I tried using /x which I read overrides the romid check but I get a syntax error after inputting afu236u /ip6tws4.rom /x.

Update2: Found an engineering version of AFUDOS and have flashed sucessfully. I just have to move my sound card to the other pci slot now.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

There must be something happening with board, after rebooting it tends to be unstable despite the fact it was somewhat stable before. I would just get some cheap ECC RAM, but I still need same kit with same timings, or same thing will be happening again. 

1580 MHz 9-9-9-29-206-1T - 4 hours Prime95 stable. Unstable after reboot. 

1860 MHz 11-12-12-31-242-2T - few hours Prime95 stable. ( still running, likely to crash after reboot ).

2105 MHz 11-12-12-31-255-1T - used to be stable, endless hours of LinX and Prime95. After CPU related crash this weird bug started appearing where it gets unstable after reboot.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Replaced CMOS battery and apparently running stable 2150 MHz right now, and it didn't crash after rebooting. As stable as can be within 1 hour of running tests.


----------



## Kana-Maru

xxpenguinxx said:


> Biggest difference in RAM speed is in CPU bound games. Better minimum fps and less variance between frametimes. For my use cases 1866mhz CL9 is the slowest I'll go.


That's good, but that low CL7 or CL8 just looks so....so sweet to me. I'm a sucker for the lower CL times. I can do 2100Mhz with CL9. All of that extra voltage is required though so I fall back. 



oakus said:


> Update2: Found an engineering version of AFUDOS and have flashed sucessfully. I just have to move my sound card to the other pci slot now.


That's great man and I'm glad you were able to figure it out.


----------



## BOBKOC

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Unstable after reboot & likely to crash after reboot & it gets unstable after reboot.


Start following RTL & other timings


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Yes... Rebooted few times and apparently it changes, although I didn't have any crashes today.


----------



## realcapone

So I got my X58A-UD3R rev 2 today and what's weird is that it runs fine with my i7 930 D0 and 3 sticks of 8gb ram but when I put in the Xeon 5675, it will go on a boot loop *Detecting Ram*. A note is the first memory slot will not work if Xeon is put in but other two white slots will work fine giving me just a dual channel of 16gb mems. Anyone know what this issue is? Right now i'm using it but only dual channel as I don't want to go back to my 930 chip anymore. Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## oakus

Post cross flashing my vanilla p6t to WS pro my windows now takes much longer for boot, not sure why. I also purchased 3 hyper x savage 2133 8gb sticks off of ebay from China and have no luck with getting them to work. I read people have had up to 48gbs on their p6ts so I figured it would probably work out, especially after crossflashing but get NO DISPLAY SIGNAL at all. I tried clearing cmos and putting different sticks in different slots and it won't show a signal on my monitor although the computer seems to turn on and my gpu and lights turn on. The sticks also have a xmp at 1600mhz at 1.5V so I'm not sure what the problem is besides incompatiblity which leaves me SOL.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

realcapone said:


> So I got my X58A-UD3R rev 2 today and what's weird is that it runs fine with my i7 930 D0 and 3 sticks of 8gb ram but when I put in the Xeon 5675, it will go on a boot loop *Detecting Ram*. A note is the first memory slot will not work if Xeon is put in but other two white slots will work fine giving me just a dual channel of 16gb mems. Anyone know what this issue is? Right now i'm using it but only dual channel as I don't want to go back to my 930 chip anymore. Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


I have plenty of RAM issues with same exact board... Although as you can see above RTL is one of them and there is also formula for how to calculate what you should use - https://www.anandtech.com/show/2869...e-and-evga-at-the-oc-corral-page-6-updated-/6 , that aside 20x Uncore multiplier is also broken so to say. Use either 19x or 21x.


----------



## realcapone

sry. double post


----------



## realcapone

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> I have plenty of RAM issues with same exact board... Although as you can see above RTL is one of them and there is also formula for how to calculate what you should use - https://www.anandtech.com/show/2869...e-and-evga-at-the-oc-corral-page-6-updated-/6 , that aside 20x Uncore multiplier is also broken so to say. Use either 19x or 21x.


I haven't even started to overclock yet so yeah it's pretty much an issue. I should have gotten the Asus board but it was way more expensive than this so here we are. I just hope I can find a modded bios for triple channel to run, no luck so far.


----------



## Fobia2000

realcapone said:


> So I got my X58A-UD3R rev 2 today and what's weird is that it runs fine with my i7 930 D0 and 3 sticks of 8gb ram but when I put in the Xeon 5675, it will go on a boot loop *Detecting Ram*. A note is the first memory slot will not work if Xeon is put in but other two white slots will work fine giving me just a dual channel of 16gb mems. Anyone know what this issue is? Right now i'm using it but only dual channel as I don't want to go back to my 930 chip anymore. Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


have you tried with other memory modules?


----------



## realcapone

Fobia2000 said:


> have you tried with other memory modules?


Yes. It's only the Xeon acting up. Two different sets of ram is okay with my 930 in it. It's currently on the latest BIOS FH and I've tried the modded FH from tweaktown and techpower up but didn't help.


----------



## Fobia2000

realcapone said:


> Yes. It's only the Xeon acting up. Two different sets of ram is okay with my 930 in it. It's currently on the latest BIOS FH and I've tried the modded FH from tweaktown and techpower up but didn't help.


try this, maybe something will show

Intel® Processor Diagnostic Tool

Info


----------



## realcapone

Fobia2000 said:


> try this, maybe something will show
> 
> Intel® Processor Diagnostic Tool
> 
> Info


Thank you.

It fails on the IMC test - with the error below. Weird because I used this perfectly fine with my rev 1 board withe same set of memory and I'm running it right now with 16gb of the same set.


-- Testing
----------------------------------------------
CPU 1 - Genuine Intel - Pass.
CPU 1 - BrandString - Pass.
CPU 1 - Cache - Pass.
CPU 1 - MMXSSE - Pass.
CPU 1 - IMC - Fail.

IPDT64 Failed
--- IPDT64 - Revision: 4.1.4.36
--- IPDT64 - End Time: 7/30/2020 6:25:04 AM


Unable to retrieve memory size. 
--- Memory Size Test Fail ---

edit: this could be a program issue as researched just now or it's really the proc.


----------



## BOBKOC

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> that aside 20x Uncore multiplier is also broken so to say. Use either 19x or 21x.


 Alternatively, for Uncore=20 + X56**&Giga use System Memory Multiplier(SPD)=18


----------



## theister

oakus said:


> Post cross flashing my vanilla p6t to WS pro my windows now takes much longer for boot, not sure why. I also purchased 3 hyper x savage 2133 8gb sticks off of ebay from China and have no luck with getting them to work. I read people have had up to 48gbs on their p6ts so I figured it would probably work out, especially after crossflashing but get NO DISPLAY SIGNAL at all. I tried clearing cmos and putting different sticks in different slots and it won't show a signal on my monitor although the computer seems to turn on and my gpu and lights turn on. The sticks also have a xmp at 1600mhz at 1.5V so I'm not sure what the problem is besides incompatiblity which leaves me SOL.


Sure this are no fake rams you purchased? do they work within other systems?

And what is your purpose to crossflash a P6T to a P6 WS PRO? Featurewise you gain nothing. Ram amount is determined by the IMC of the CPU not by the board itself. The P6 SE crossflash to P6T makes sense.


Your increase of boottime is due the missing ICS the bios you flashed is trying to find. (here again the question what gain have you expected from a crossflash?) You can use MMTOOL to remove the unused OROMs for the controllers your board is lacking to reduce the boottime.


----------



## Fobia2000

realcapone said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It fails on the IMC test - with the error below. Weird because I used this perfectly fine with my rev 1 board withe same set of memory and I'm running it right now with 16gb of the same set.
> 
> 
> -- Testing
> ----------------------------------------------
> CPU 1 - Genuine Intel - Pass.
> CPU 1 - BrandString - Pass.
> CPU 1 - Cache - Pass.
> CPU 1 - MMXSSE - Pass.
> CPU 1 - IMC - Fail.
> 
> IPDT64 Failed
> --- IPDT64 - Revision: 4.1.4.36
> --- IPDT64 - End Time: 7/30/2020 6:25:04 AM
> 
> 
> Unable to retrieve memory size.
> --- Memory Size Test Fail ---
> 
> edit: this could be a program issue as researched just now or it's really the proc.


did you run the test with your system's default settings? 

I assume that the memory controller is faulty. Try any other 32nm CPU in your motherboard.


----------



## oakus

theister said:


> Sure this are no fake rams you purchased? do they work within other systems?
> 
> And what is your purpose to crossflash a P6T to a P6 WS PRO? Featurewise you gain nothing. Ram amount is determined by the IMC of the CPU not by the board itself. The P6 SE crossflash to P6T makes sense.
> 
> 
> Your increase of boottime is due the missing ICS the bios you flashed is trying to find. (here again the question what gain have you expected from a crossflash?) You can use MMTOOL to remove the unused OROMs for the controllers your board is lacking to reduce the boottime.


I flashed back to vanilla p6t bios 1408. Figured I'd see if the flash would help detect the ram somehow. I tried pairing an old stick with a new 8gb stick I bought and it only registers my 4gb stick in bios. I'll have to try them in a different computer yeah and see if they aren't fake or something.


----------



## realcapone

Fobia2000 said:


> did you run the test with your system's default settings?
> 
> I assume that the memory controller is faulty. Try any other 32nm CPU in your motherboard.


Yes, ran it at stock settings except for memory voltage. Another 32nm is something I don't have and tbh not really planning to purchase another one after I purchased this board. I guess I'll stick to this dual channel setup til I get some other input. Thank you though.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

BOBKOC said:


> Alternatively, for Uncore=20 + X56**&Giga use System Memory Multiplier(SPD)=18


SPD = 18 doesn't seem to work, maybe with lower Uncore clock it would, not yet tested. How high do you go with voltage on Uncore for daily use?


----------



## BOBKOC

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> SPD = 18 doesn't seem to work, maybe with lower Uncore clock it would, not yet tested. How high do you go with voltage on Uncore for daily use?


 work↓ to run Encore х20 & 1.495v↓


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

BOBKOC said:


> work↓ to run Encore х20 & 1.495v↓


It does work with lower clocks, I tested 4000 + before and it needs massive voltage, so it didn't post. 1.495v seems pretty high, might be hard to keep CPU cool if you also run high core clock. 

That aside for convenience I went 1580 MHz route on RAM, 9-9-9-24, 1.5v. Tried to get CL8, but it doesn't seem like it wants to do CL8. 
Main reason is low BCLK - 1800 MHz Core idle - power saving features. Also Uncore on 3160 MHz, 1.215v, less volts required with lower RAM frequency. Also Argus Monitor works with 4 pin fan headers with x58 boards, so it's possible to set fan curve.

I tried increasing QPI PLL voltage and RAM / Uncore voltages. This thing won't do tighter timings, it can easily do higher frequency though.

Thanks for reminding me about RTL by the way, its not something I thought would be changing all over the place.

And the performance with optimized settings -


----------



## xxpenguinxx

realcapone said:


> So I got my X58A-UD3R rev 2 today and what's weird is that it runs fine with my i7 930 D0 and 3 sticks of 8gb ram but when I put in the Xeon 5675, it will go on a boot loop *Detecting Ram*. A note is the first memory slot will not work if Xeon is put in but other two white slots will work fine giving me just a dual channel of 16gb mems. Anyone know what this issue is? Right now i'm using it but only dual channel as I don't want to go back to my 930 chip anymore. Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


Try increasing Round Trip Latency on the missing channel by 1 or 2.


----------



## BOBKOC

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> 9-9-9-24, 1.5v. Tried to get CL8, but it doesn't seem like it wants to do CL8.


 as options
9-9-9-22|-32-4-5-10-Avto-8-200-5-16-1|
8-9-9-22|-32-4-4-8-Avto-7(or 6)-200-5-16-1|
7-9-9-22|-32-4-4-8-Avto-6-200-5-16-1|
7-8-8-22|-32-4-4-8-Avto-6-200-5-16-1|
Avto=>tWTP
tRFC ...176-184-192<-200->208-216...


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

BOBKOC said:


> as options
> 9-9-9-22|-32-4-5-10-Avto-8-200-5-16-1|
> 8-9-9-22|-32-4-4-8-Avto-7(or 6)-200-5-16-1|
> 7-9-9-22|-32-4-4-8-Avto-6-200-5-16-1|
> 7-8-8-22|-32-4-4-8-Avto-6-200-5-16-1|
> Avto=>tWTP
> tRFC ...176-184-192<-200->208-216...


I will take a look at this tomorrow, although from my past experience tightening timings don't work too well with this board. 
8-9-9-22 might be doable.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

CL7 says detecting RAM - shuts down, I think sticks can't do that one. CL8 with exact same timings is booting up, seems to not crash within few minutes of Prime95 either.


----------



## BOBKOC

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> seems to not crash within few minutes


 +3tertiary timings


----------



## realcapone

xxpenguinxx said:


> Try increasing Round Trip Latency on the missing channel by 1 or 2.


How do I get the right value for it? I always put this on auto so I'm not sure what the actual value is.

Update: I managed to get the value from Aida64 and increased it by 2 and man oh man you are a lifesaver. It worked! Why would that be? Really weird coming from the same board with just a different revision.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

realcapone said:


> How do I get the right value for it? I always put this on auto so I'm not sure what the actual value is.


https://www.anandtech.com/show/2869...e-and-evga-at-the-oc-corral-page-6-updated-/6

I don't think its RTL, but rather something wrong with your CPU.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

BOBKOC said:


> +3tertiary timings


This been stable for 50 mins, do you mean these are CL related at all?


----------



## BOBKOC

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> This been stable for 50 mins, do you mean these are CL related at all?


oops 5->4 for tRTP &tCL=8 and tRTP=5&tCL=9
8-9-9-22|-32-4-4-8-Avto-7(or 6)-200-4-16-1|
8-9-8-22|-32-4-4-8-Avto-7(or 6)-200-4-16-1|
8-8-8-22|-32-4-4-8-Avto-7(or 6)-200-4-16-1|


----------



## realcapone

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> https://www.anandtech.com/show/2869...e-and-evga-at-the-oc-corral-page-6-updated-/6
> 
> I don't think its RTL, but rather something wrong with your CPU.


For some reason it worked but the RTL is too high. I'm already at 81 with 3600 uncore, make that 3580 to be exact. In any case, I'm happy with this just for my daily driver til I can upgrade later this year.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

realcapone said:


> How do I get the right value for it? I always put this on auto so I'm not sure what the actual value is.
> 
> Update: I managed to get the value from Aida64 and increased it by 2 and man oh man you are a lifesaver. It worked! Why would that be? Really weird coming from the same board with just a different revision.


The bios is probably not fully tuned for the Xeons memory controller. I noticed mine would set it too low for Samsung based RAM.

Here's a formula for finding the right values. It's not 100% accurate but it will get you close enough. Mine comes out to about 58, and my bios auto sets Ch1. 56, Ch2. 59, and Ch3. 60.

For MemFreq use the bandwidth not the clockrate. So for DDR3 1600, use 1600, not 800.

http://i4memory.com/showthread.php?t=24362


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

BOBKOC said:


> oops 5->4 for tRTP &tCL=8 and tRTP=5&tCL=9
> 8-9-9-22|-32-4-4-8-Avto-7(or 6)-200-4-16-1|
> 8-9-8-22|-32-4-4-8-Avto-7(or 6)-200-4-16-1|
> 8-8-8-22|-32-4-4-8-Avto-7(or 6)-200-4-16-1|


Only 8-9-9-22-176-1T boots and seemingly works fine with Prime95. I also thought all my sticks were CL9, but apparently Kingston HyperX was CL10. 

Sticks I use - https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-CMZ16GX3M2A1600C9-Vengeance-Desktop-Memory/dp/B0085IWXB8 - could only find this on their site - 

https://www.corsair.com/eu/en/Categ...emory-Kit/p/CMZ16GX3M2A1600C9G#tab-tech-specs , same specs though.

And - https://www.kingston.com/en/memory/search?partId=HX316C10FB/8

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

4 ~ hours of Prime95 and around 1 hour and 20 minutes of MemTest86, I would dare to say this will be stable.


----------



## nofearek9

anyone with XMS3 8GB C11 sticks ? What are you timings ?


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I wonder if I could get CL7 with more voltage, 1.66v didn't seem to work though.

BOBKOC, what timings do you run with 2100 ~ MHz?


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

1580 MHz - 2170 MHz, latency compared.


----------



## Martin778

The results of dual OC'ed X5690's vs R5 3600 vs TR 3960X are in boys! No idea what's happening in the Night Raid test, re-ran it 2 times and got identical results.
Finally found a powerful card that would run on all these systems - Titan Xp. No mods, just increased fan curve to prevent thermal throttling on the card.

I will add stock X5690 / 1333 C9 results too. Anyways, my conclusion is - LGA1366 is still perfectly usable but not worth buying anymore, no matter how cheap. A weak R5 3600 PBO with 3200CL16 E-Die's rips a heavily tweaked SR-2 apart. 3600 idles at 70-90W, the SR-2 at 250-270W.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

"My conclusion is - LGA1366 is still perfectly usable but not worth buying anymore, no matter how cheap." This is spot on, there also is a good chance to extract quite a bit of performance going higher with clocks, however practically it's not worth it. Especially seeing TDP and prices for x58 boards.


----------



## Martin778

I just did a short GTA V session with the SR-2 and the TXP and...it does not run well, not at all! No idea what's up but in 1080p, even with 4x MSAA and everything else maxed (except for grass, I always set this to lowest as it eats all resources up). I had drops below 50FPS and it wouldn't go above 75-80 FPS either. The GPU usage was hovering around 50-60% whilst none of the cores were loaded above 60%.

https://pastebin.com/cCwNzZqi bench with TXP.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Martin778 said:


> I just did a short GTA V session with the SR-2 and the TXP and...it does not run well, not at all! No idea what's up but in 1080p, even with 4x MSAA and everything else maxed (except for grass, I always set this to lowest as it eats all resources up). I had drops below 50FPS and it wouldn't go above 75-80 FPS either. The GPU usage was hovering around 50-60% whilst none of the cores were loaded above 60%.
> 
> https://pastebin.com/cCwNzZqi bench with TXP.


Something is clearly wrong then, it might be quite hard to troubleshoot x58 in this regard, especially when it has 2 CPUs. Possibly low RAM and Uncore frequencies can affect minimum fps, although you should be having around 100 fps on 4.3 GHz. On 4.6 GHz and fairly higher Uncore and RAM frequencies it was maxing out GPU for me. Not all the time, but most of the time ( talking about single x5680 and GTX 1070 with mild OC here ). If you scroll some pages back you can find my video link, you can also use same settings and see fps difference ( everything maxed - MSAA 2x - reflections Very high ).


----------



## Martin778

I see what's wrong, GTA sucks with 144Hz monitors, have had that issue before that it would lock up to 72FPS max no matter the settings, will probably have to force V-Sync off in the drivers.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Martin778 said:


> I see what's wrong, GTA sucks with 144Hz monitors, have had that issue before that it would lock up to 72FPS max no matter the settings, will probably have to force V-Sync off in the drivers.


I am also using 144 Hz monitor, just keep Vsync off.


----------



## Martin778

I will force it off in the Nv driver now.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I haven't really tested maximum fps in GTA 5, but Uncore and RAM frequency increases 1% lows by quite a bit.


----------



## BOBKOC

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> what timings do you run with 2100 ~ MHz?


 8-9-10-22 8Gb_crucial ballistix tactical,
10-11-11-25 оr [email protected] for 8GB_samsung [email protected] 1600ECC.
for your 10-12-12 try:
10-12-12-26|-38-4-5-10-avto-9-tRFC-5-16-1| + 5/4 & 5/5 for 3tertiary timings
...,208,216,224,232<-tRFC=240->248,


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

BOBKOC said:


> 8-9-10-22 8Gb_crucial ballistix tactical,
> 10-11-11-25 оr [email protected] for 8GB_samsung [email protected] 1600ECC.
> for your 10-12-12 try:
> 10-12-12-26|-38-4-5-10-avto-9-tRFC-5-16-1| + 5/4 & 5/5 for 3tertiary timings
> ...,208,216,224,232<-tRFC=240->248,


Thanks, I never really had determination to learn sub timing related things, seemed to take much time for little gain. Also from what I read before you supposedly can go above 1.65v ( safely ) on RAM depending on Uncore voltage.


----------



## Martin778

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> I haven't really tested maximum fps in GTA 5, but Uncore and RAM frequency increases 1% lows by quite a bit.


Swapped the TXP with a 980Ti Classy, that one does get utilized up to 90-100%. Put the TXP back in - 50-60% usage, no matter what. The same card runs fine in other benches.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Martin778 said:


> Swapped the TXP with a 980Ti Classy, that one does get utilized up to 90-100%. Put the TXP back in - 50-60% usage, no matter what. The same card runs fine in other benches.


And fps for both cards? Also there could be something happening with PCI-E, it may not like newer cards, depends on board and BIOS. Also you need to look at Core load and Memory controller load, instead of GPU utilization. I am not sure anymore, but I think it merges both GPU core and Memory controller load in one. Titans tend to have HEFTY memory bandwidth, so I imagine GTA 5 is not stressing that.


----------



## Martin778

I will compare it, anyways - disabling vsync and reinstalling the drivers for the TXP does nothing. Somehow 3DMark and Unigine Heaven show no issues at all with card utilization.
Definitely not the best match, the TXP is barely faster than the 980Ti Classy (left chart) in GTA V.









+
There is definitely something in GTA V that hates this rig, when I drive on the Paleto highway to the North I'm getting 50-70FPS with about 55-70% GPU usage but when I enter the Zancudo tunnel, my FPS skyrockets to 130-140 and GPU usage jumps to 99%, drive out of the tunnel and it's back to 55-70% usage  
Also checked the GPU-Z, the bus is not getting saturated. I've made a short clip where you can see how the GPU load changes on certain parts of the road:


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

It depends how fast you are moving, as things need to load constantly, keep an eye on single thread maxing out. Also there is extended distance scaling in advanced settings, I imagine that kills fps. Also online mode tends to go hard on CPU, from what I tried at least.

I think lowest fps i seen is around 70 during explosions, or grass, especially with higher resolutions ( but that maxes out GPU ). From what I can see in a video for the most part it looks normal, also change polling time for refresh of your on screen info to 200 ms. I suspect one CPU cores does most of the work and it's spiking to 100%


----------



## Martin778

The above clip is just story mode (finished for the 5th time yesterday). This is indeed with all extended shadows / scaling distance maxed out but the grass on 'normal'.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Martin778 said:


> The above clip is just story mode (finished for the 5th time yesterday). This is indeed with all extended shadows / scaling distance maxed out but the grass on 'normal'.


Try using same settings like in my video some pages back, 980 Ti is also fairly close to 1070, thus performance should be fairly accurate. Also you need to get rid of spectre patch for tests - https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm this tool can either turn it on or off.


----------



## Martin778

The LGA1366 also got that patch? Will have to disable it then.

The 5690's can keep up with the 980Ti it seems but not with the Titan Xp. Same thing happens in Far Cry 5, it maxes out the CPU. Looks like a 980Ti/1070 would be the maximum of what's worth pairing with LGA1366 for 1080p gaming.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Martin778 said:


> The LGA1366 also got that patch? Will have to disable it then.
> 
> The 5690's can keep up with the 980Ti it seems but not with the Titan Xp. Same thing happens in Far Cry 5, it maxes out the CPU. Looks like a 980Ti/1070 would be the maximum of what's worth pairing with LGA1366 for 1080p gaming.
> https://youtu.be/av2SShYR8sU


There is some performance to be gained from RAM and Uncore too, Spectre and Meltdown patches only help with things that like pushing cache. 
What RAM and Uncore frequencies are you running? Also turning off HPET in BIOS supposedly helps, I didn't really bother doing any tests with that, but I have it off.


----------



## Martin778

Both pretty high...3600 Uncore / 1800 RAM, 9-10-9-27 1T. I'm re-running all 3dmark tests with both meltdown and spectre patches disabled, there is a very slight difference though, so far maybe 1,02% in Fire Strike overall and 21.154 vs 21.408 CPU score in FS Extreme. Time spy CPU score increased from 8039 to 8167. Pretty neglible so far.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Martin778 said:


> Both pretty high...3600 Uncore / 1800 RAM, 9-10-9-27 1T. I'm re-running all 3dmark tests with both meltdown and spectre patches disabled, there is a very slight difference though, so far maybe 1,02% in Fire Strike overall and 21.154 vs 21.408 CPU score in FS Extreme. Time spy CPU score increased from 8039 to 8167. Pretty neglible so far.


Things add up though, for example per 100 MHz on CPU - RAM - Uncore there will be certain percentage of gained performance. Although highest gains come from core clock. 3600 / 1800 seems fine for 4.3 GHz as well, I imagine it's annoying to get both CPUs stable with that board as well.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

BOBKOC said:


> 8-9-10-22 8Gb_crucial ballistix tactical,
> 10-11-11-25 оr [email protected] for 8GB_samsung [email protected] 1600ECC.
> for your 10-12-12 try:
> 10-12-12-26|-38-4-5-10-avto-9-tRFC-5-16-1| + 5/4 & 5/5 for 3tertiary timings
> ...,208,216,224,232<-tRFC=240->248,


Crashing on boot, AUTO sub timings boot though.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

11-11-12-26-232-1T is 1 hour Prime95 stable, 2100 MHz 1.6v.

QPI PLL - 1.3v - Uncore 3780 MHz - 1.415v. All other sub timings AUTO, didn't mess with rank timings.


----------



## theister

Martin778 said:


> The LGA1366 also got that patch? Will have to disable it then.]


Bioswise you will find some usermodded bioses that comes with the latest microcode injected that provides spectre and meltdown patches.

Windows itself is able to load it's own microcode after booting, so it is possible that you are using the latest microcode even if you have some legacy one within your bios.

You can check with hwinfo which one you are using (1F is latest patched, 1D (2015) or lower (most provided bioses comes with 13 or 12)).

Inspectre should disable all performace impacting stuff, but you if you want to use the provided bios microcode you could do this :

To stop Windows from updating the microcode, you'll need to rename or delete one of the following files (after taking ownership):

C:\Windows\System32\mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll -> for AMD CPUs
C:\Windows\System32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll -> for Intel CPUs

This needs to be redone after every big update.

Risk of a broken windows, but it does not ever happen to me.



You may also want to check your NUMA - setting, some games do not like that.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I have both files but their last modified date is from 2010. I'm guessing they're not patched with the latest microcodes, not that I want them.

Is there a more up to date RAM IC list? I have a few sticks of GSKILL F3-14900CL8D-8GBXM. Some other forums say samsung HCH9 but I'm not 100% sure without taking off the heat spreaders.


----------



## theister

have you tried thaiphoon burner? should tell you what ics are used.


----------



## Martin778

Thaiphoon Burner is what I'd use. http://www.softnology.biz/
By the way, the SR-2 mops the floor with SR-X in games so far. The newer but locked arch and 2 more cores can't beat 700 raw MHz difference. I'm surprised how weak the SR-X actually is, I can't get any faster CPU's for it than these.


Spoiler



Skip to ~0:21 on this clip:


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I didn't see the ICs in Thaiphoon but I'll double check. The timings are the same as the OEM samsung HYK0. Not sure if the HCH9 came in 1600Mhz.

EDIT: It just says G.Skill for all of them.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

It always surprises me how far x58 platform can be pushed.


----------



## Martin778

As the saying goes - "with sufficient thrust, pigs fly just fine". This is also the case with X58, it can fly if you slap enough voltage into it.
What's your Vcore and VTT on these clocks, is it 'stable'?


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Martin778 said:


> As the saying goes - "with sufficient thrust, pigs fly just fine". This is also the case with X58, it can fly if you slap enough voltage into it.
> What's your Vcore and VTT on these clocks, is it 'stable'?


VTT - 1.435v, 1.415v just barely unstable. 

Core - 1.6v ( close to stable, but not LinX stable for obvious reasons ).

4.42 GHz however is stable on 1.47v, hottest core average per 4 hours of LinX is 79c. This is not very good binned chip either.


----------



## realcapone

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> It always surprises me how far x58 platform can be pushed.




Man, we have the same board and I can't even get close to 4.5 stable though I'm using x5675 but still. Can you show some of your settings here? I'll try to play around it if that's okay.


----------



## theister

yeah really not a good bin, good ones can do 4,6core - 4,0 uncore - 2000+ ram with 1.4vcore and 1.35vtt


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

realcapone said:


> Man, we have the same board and I can't even get close to 4.5 stable though I'm using x5675 but still. Can you show some of your settings here? I'll try to play around it if that's okay.


Me showing my settings would only help you with CPU related things, you still need to get Uncore and RAM stable. If you want to use it daily then just aim for 4 - 4.3 GHz overclock, it's really best place to stay to keep decent TDP and temps. 

If you however want to push 210 BCLK, set QPI PLL voltage somewhere in between 1.26v and 1.35v, use lower Uncore multiplier that you can increase later on and try to find timings that work. Keep C states off, except for C1E, make sure there is no Vdroop ( use Load Line Calibration, level 2 ).


----------



## realcapone

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Me showing my settings would only help you with CPU related things, you still need to get Uncore and RAM stable. If you want to use it daily then just aim for 4 - 4.3 GHz overclock, it's really best place to stay to keep decent TDP and temps.
> 
> If you however want to push 210 BCLK, set QPI PLL voltage somewhere in between 1.26v and 1.35v, use lower Uncore multiplier that you can increase later on and try to find timings that work. Keep C states off, except for C1E, make sure there is no Vdroop ( use Load Line Calibration, level 2 ).



Yeah, just needed a base run. I have tried a 211 BCLK already but with 3600 or lower uncore but not yet stable though. I'll try increasing the QPI PLL, rn it's on 1.24 same with ICH.

Also, seems like a weird thing in Windows, task manager only shows 2.51 ghz even with load but cpuz states the actual clock. Weird.


----------



## BOBKOC

realcapone said:


> Yeah, just needed a base run


 +- 
https://yadi.sk/d/YDnIURIZyE8wgg


----------



## Martin778

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Things add up though, for example per 100 MHz on CPU - RAM - Uncore there will be certain percentage of gained performance. Although highest gains come from core clock. 3600 / 1800 seems fine for 4.3 GHz as well, I imagine it's annoying to get both CPUs stable with that board as well.


Just tried the TxP with 10900K MCE enabled and 4400C19 RAM. The GPU load stays at 90-100%, insane how hard GTA V hits on single core with everything but the grass maxed out. I saw the single core occasionaly peak at 95-100% on the 10900K, no wonder the old Xeon can't come close to feed the TxP enough data in time.


----------



## Kana-Maru

GTA5 is a poorly threaded game from my experience.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Is there a way to get BCLK above 230 without increasing the PCIe frequency? My board posts with 230 BCLK and RAM 2300Mhz, but it gets stuck on the blinking cursor after showing the CPU/RAM info. It's like the IOH/NB can't communicate with the rest of the system.
Increasing PCIe to 106 it boots into windows and can pass a few runs of P95 large FFT. Mouse sometimes lags so the USB is unstable.

I've gone through every setting, including clock skews. I've read that increasing the IOH PLL Vcore slightly can help, but I don't have this setting in the BIOS. I can hard mod it if necessary.


----------



## theister

usually not, you have to increase pcie frequency cause at bclk higher 220 the clock signals generated from the clockgen for pcie and baseclock starting to overlap / interfere each other, so you need to get a better reading of each signal again with upping the pcie freq.

IOH core voltage increase is the only thing neccessary trying high bclk without slowmode (ofc vtt for higher qpi).

Also you cpu might not be able to run 220+ stable or your board is not capable of, have you tried slowmode to check if it is possible to run it without problems?.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It would not post with slow mode and 220+ bclk, but that could have been the RAM bugging out since it's temperature sensitive at those clocks.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

3930k proven to be too strong.


----------



## theister

that included cinebenchresult for the i7 3930k is an overclocked one, it is not stock :>


----------



## Martin778

Yeah, cannot be. The 2687Wv2 has a 4.00 single core boost (200Mhz higher than 3930K) a bit newer arch and scores like 142-143 at best in R15 Single.
148 feels more like 4.2-4.4Ghz.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Yea, I also find it hard to believe that was stock.


----------



## Fobia2000

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> 3930k proven to be too strong.



almost caught up


----------



## theister

Some 4.8 to 5ghz screens from some testing back in the days (X5675, W3680). 4.8 is about varies about 148 to 150, with 5ghz you can archive 150+ (the 5hz was only bench stable, i had no suitable cooling for his).


----------



## Martin778

Nice board, X58A-OC!


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Highest I had in CPU-Z was around 3450, with x5670 on 4.85 GHz. Cinebench really likes RAM and Uncore as well, I wish I had better chip... That doesn't need 1.6v to run 4.6 GHz.


----------



## Fobia2000

Perverted experiments


----------



## SamuelL421

Absolutely nuts, the lot of you. I haven’t seen this many serious benchmarks on X58 for some time.

Those single core scores are incredible, probably 20% over any of the scores I’ve pushed with my w3690 or 990x.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

4Ghz is the max my QPI will go. So 166x24, 181x22, 230x18. One value higher and the system won't post. Can't get it to post higher reliably. Guess I need a W3680 to get higher RAM speed, or move on to a new platform with DDR4.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

xxpenguinxx said:


> 4Ghz is the max my QPI will go. So 166x24, 181x22, 230x18. One value higher and the system won't post. Can't get it to post higher reliably. Guess I need a W3680 to get higher RAM speed, or move on to a new platform with DDR4.


Limit is 220 BCLK for me, not really being limited by CPU, but RAM instead. Real limit for this board is around 240, but generally lower BCLK means lower voltages and lower temps overall.


----------



## Kana-Maru

xxpenguinxx said:


> Is there a way to get BCLK above 230 without increasing the PCIe frequency? My board posts with 230 BCLK and RAM 2300Mhz, but it gets stuck on the blinking cursor after showing the CPU/RAM info. It's like the IOH/NB can't communicate with the rest of the system.
> Increasing PCIe to 106 it boots into windows and can pass a few runs of P95 large FFT. Mouse sometimes lags so the USB is unstable.
> 
> I've gone through every setting, including clock skews. I've read that increasing the IOH PLL Vcore slightly can help, but I don't have this setting in the BIOS. I can hard mod it if necessary.


You'll need to increase PCIe Frequency quite a bit and possibly the IOH voltage for stability. Honestly there might be a few other settings you'll need to tweak (increase). Be careful with the PCIe Freq. though. It can and probably will cause "*permanent*" damage. Not just the PCIe Freq, but other voltages as well obviously. Getting to higher BCLKs can be stressful and usually unstable.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

GPU won't boot at 110 PCIe. Went through the different voltages again and it seems like 4000Mhz QPI there's a wall. I can go a little over at 222+ bclk, 106mhz PCIe, but CPUz readings go all over the place so not stable. 

It won't post at 167x24 and 182x22, but it will post and boot windows with 230x18 with all the same voltage settings.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

xxpenguinxx said:


> GPU won't boot at 110 PCIe. Went through the different voltages again and it seems like 4000Mhz QPI there's a wall. I can go a little over at 222+ bclk, 106mhz PCIe, but CPUz readings go all over the place so not stable.
> 
> It won't post at 167x24 and 182x22, but it will post and boot windows with 230x18 with all the same voltage settings.


Not sure why would you even want such high BCLK, things tend to get weird with high BCLK. If you just want to get 4 GHz with decent settings go with 200x20. If you aim to get best efficient performance lower BCLK is always better and if you want low CPU clock with higher performance main focus is Uncore and RAM. It's rather weird that 167x24 and 182x22 not posting, have you tried lower RAM and Uncore frequency?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I'm curious how high of RAM frequency I can push on this platform. The X5600s are limited to x10 RAM multiplier, so the only way to increase RAM frequency is to increase the bclk. Besides, it's an old platform. Breaking something isn't a big deal.

The W3600s have higher RAM multipliers, so I might grab one of them.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I doubt that you gonna get anything higher than 2300 MHz on RAM. These x58 boards don't do too well above 2000 MHz, from what I know IMC is rather weak as well.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

And now Memory Management BSODs returned... Been using specific OC settings for quite a bit now without any issues and today it started giving me BSODs again. 

2110 MHz 11-11-12-26-232-1T, 1.6v random BSOD on boot, stable while stress testing. 

1600 MHz 9-9-9-22-176-1T, 1.52v random BSOD on boot ( sub timings manually set and tested ).

1570 MHz 8-9-9-22-176-1T, 1.52v random BOSD on boot ( sub timings manually set and tested ).

Either something is happening with triple channel, CPU / IMC or this board is changing sub timings ( RTL is manually set to specific value and is NOT changing ). This is just ridiculous, passing hours of Prime95 and LinX just to crash on boot.


----------



## Fobia2000

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> And now Memory Management BSODs returned... Been using specific OC settings for quite a bit now without any issues and today it started giving me BSODs again.


what is the error code?


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Fobia2000 said:


> what is the error code?


Didn't check the code, but Memory management BSODs point to very specific thing. Apparently after few reboots all is stable again. This is quite random as well, something as simple as changing profile can cause this. I just have 2 profiles now with 4.1 GHz low voltage and generally efficient settings and 4.4 GHz with high Uncore and RAM. It's also possible that something is wrong with the CPU, but more likely sub timings are getting weird as this board don't know what to do with different RAM sticks.

Tried to replicate BSOD with profile changing, was unable to.


----------



## Fobia2000

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Didn't check the code, but Memory management BSODs point to very specific thing. Apparently after few reboots all is stable again. This is quite random as well, something as simple as changing profile can cause this. I just have 2 profiles now with 4.1 GHz low voltage and generally efficient settings and 4.4 GHz with high Uncore and RAM. It's also possible that something is wrong with the CPU, but more likely sub timings are getting weird as this board don't know what to do with different RAM sticks.


Disable automatic restart after failure and calmly examine the error code.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/935829-overclockers-bsod-code-list.html


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Memory management is self explanatory, it's not Uncore either since on these specific clocks and voltages it passed lots of LinX hours. It could either be unstable memory which is unlikely due to mentioned passed stress tests or something is changing with board. It never happens when I use two sticks instead of three as well.

It seemingly went away, I doubt that error code would help here. Since it's crashing not because my settings are unstable, but rather because something is changing on reboot. Especially if I change profiles for OC, it only happens on boot and if it boots properly it does not crash. RTL ( now fixed with manual RTL setting ) related crashes were giving page file, memory management and other similar BSODs, this however only gives memory management BSOD. Which points me to RAM and likely to timings being changed when profile is being changed. Yet somehow I was unable to recreate the BSOD while changing profiles. The weirdest part about all this is that this is very random and only had these crashes today. Now it seems to run just fine without any issues, whatever I throw at it, it's fine.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

It seems I know what happened there now, after a lot of LinX ( 256 MB size ) tests, finally HWinfo showed there were cache errors. Other profile seems fine though, so yesterday after first crash I am guessing it messed up something with windows and second crash after profile switch was windows related. Checked and repaired windows and now testing 4.1 GHz profile. The profile that had unstable Uncore was tested with prime95 for 4 hours + and LinX ( all memory used ) for around 12 hours and was error free.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Apparently, 1 hour of LinX ( 256 MB ) tests were fine, Prime95 for 2 hours were also fine. I go to play some GTA 5, BSOD within 5 minutes ( Page fault ). Change profile to the one with RAM being on 1570 MHz, 9-9-9. Again go to play GTA 5, some DPC BSOD, several BSODs later I think it's windows corruption. I take out one of the sticks to make sure and go to play GTA 5 with all same settings that BSODed, no issues whatsoever...


----------



## Kana-Maru

xxpenguinxx said:


> GPU won't boot at 110 PCIe. Went through the different voltages again and it seems like 4000Mhz QPI there's a wall. I can go a little over at 222+ bclk, 106mhz PCIe, but CPUz readings go all over the place so not stable.
> 
> It won't post at 167x24 and 182x22, but it will post and boot windows with 230x18 with all the same voltage settings.


There is a wall on both the Uncore Freq and the QPI which requires ridiculous voltages and settings to surpass. Later architectures (Sandy and up) overcome these limitations easily if we think about performance. If it wasn't for those limits the X58 would be even more of a killer platform, but the tech is at least 12 years old....actually older than that. Even if we could overcome those obstacles it wouldn't matter at this point in time anyways. It would more than likely kill the CPU\MB for long term use and possibly short time as well (crazy settings). 




PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Apparently, 1 hour of LinX ( 256 MB ) tests were fine, Prime95 for 2 hours were also fine. I go to play some GTA 5, BSOD within 5 minutes ( Page fault ). Change profile to the one with RAM being on 1570 MHz, 9-9-9. Again go to play GTA 5, some DPC BSOD, several BSODs later I think it's windows corruption. I take out one of the sticks and go to play GTA 5 with all same settings that BSODed, no issues whatsoever...


Have you tried falling back to Windows 7 and giving it a shot. I'm sure that might not be the most helpful suggestion I'm just curious. Things were so much more smoother on the Win 7 platform. Otherwise a fresh Win 10 install. I'd be more interested in Win 7 stability though. Initial I had all types of issues with Win 10 and my stable OCs that I used for years wasn't so smooth in Wn 10. I quickly resolved those issues many years ago shortly after being forced to upgrade to Win 10 for DX12\Async titles.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I haven't tried going back to Win7, it's been around 3 years since I had Win7 installed. Win10 simply has some features that I don't want to miss out on. Taking one stick out seemingly fixes everything, this is rather weird, however there might be issues with chip itself so triple channel doesn't work properly. Possibly board is not liking mixing of sticks, although more often than not it seems fine. I tried several things windows related to fix windows corrupt files and looked at drivers as well, everything seems fine there. Right now using two sticks without any issues at all with exactly same settings, this is just weird, but hopes for me to run triple channel properly stable and not randomly crashing are slim. I rather have stable working machine instead of thinking that it is stable just to randomly crash, also another funny thing is that this PC seen a lot of stress testing these past two weeks. Everything seemed fine and then it randomly crashes in things like GTA 5. RIDICULOUS !


----------



## Fobia2000

I also struggled with the crash of Windows today, maybe it's magnetic storms?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I killed 3 sticks of RAM, Samsung M393B255273DH0-YH9, Inphi registers. They worked at 1.65V up to 2200Mhz 9-10-10-28. I restarted after passing a few rounds of prime95 and the motherboard got stuck in a boot loop on/off. It cycled though error codes 01, 02, 68, EA.

They were barely over room temperature so not a heat issue. Maybe a voltage spike killed the registers? Makes no sense for all of them to instant die at a restart.

EDIT: Definitely dead. Tried them in the server and it hangs before enabling the RAM. Other registered RAM work fine.


----------



## theister

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> I haven't tried going back to Win7, it's been around 3 years since I had Win7 installed. Win10 simply has some features that I don't want to miss out on. Taking one stick out seemingly fixes everything, this is rather weird, however there might be issues with chip itself so triple channel doesn't work properly. Possibly board is not liking mixing of sticks, although more often than not it seems fine. I tried several things windows related to fix windows corrupt files and looked at drivers as well, everything seems fine there. Right now using two sticks without any issues at all with exactly same settings, this is just weird, but hopes for me to run triple channel properly stable and not randomly crashing are slim. I rather have stable working machine instead of thinking that it is stable just to randomly crash, also another funny thing is that this PC seen a lot of stress testing these past two weeks. Everything seemed fine and then it randomly crashes in things like GTA 5. RIDICULOUS !


Are you using LLC Level 2 ? This will lead to vcore undershoot where your cpu is going to have not enough vcore anymore if workload changes happen due windows event timer trigger. Every time something is happening (like mouse movment) userwise windows will "pause" the actual workload that I results in a voltage drop. Play a video while you are running LinX / Prime95 or better move your mouse exesivly and i am sure you will see a crash with your "stable" setting. The windows event timer is always running but without user activity it runs in a constant way that may not cause instability, running videos or moving the mouse will do, there is also a tool to trigger windows event timer more frequently, named TimerTool.

In general i found llc2 with 400 pwm freq gigabyte boards is not very good for dailly and switching workloads, in the beginning vdroop is like on llc 1 and a short moment later it acts like a vraise (vcore is higher than set in bios) what causes the mentioned issues and leads to way more overshoot that you also not want in terms of cpu health.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

You really can't see what LLC setting works best without an oscilloscope. On modern motherboards you want some vdroop to give the vrm time to adjust. Your idle voltage will be higher, but your voltage under load will be more stable. 

The vraise you're seeing is probably the VRM overcompensating because it's set to not let the voltage drop on LLC2. It's hard to say exactly without seeing the voltage ripple.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I highly doubt it's magnetic storms that cause this, but who knows... 

Regarding LLC and stress testing, I sometimes use my PC to watch videos or read stuff online while stress testing. While LLC can be possible culprit for voltage going too low, it's unlikely to be the cause of these crashes. I experienced these crashes on multiple profiles and most of them pointed to memory ( Memory_management and Page_file_fault ). That aside my main profile always was 4.1 GHz and I always used same voltage with LLC 2, which is 1.328v full load. Now this specific voltage and frequency in total has seen around 200 hours of LinX over long time that is. Only possible explanation would be CPU degradation and it needing more voltage, today I ran more LinX ( 256 MB ) only with 2 sticks on my 4.4 GHz overclock. It BSODed with uncorrectable error, it's Uncore, no worries I was running 3800 MHz on 1.43v ( 256 MB LinX tests helped here, LinX max memory passes seem to be less useful while testing Uncore ). So this one is solved, however this doesn't explain crashes with other profile, especially memory related crashes and magical way to fix them by removing one stick. 4.1 GHz profile has been tested with Prime95 and LinX as well, no errors found with all 3 sticks, just to randomly crash at any time. Another weird thing I observed is that crashes come in waves so to say, it can be stable for longest of time, it will start crashing even after crash PC would reboot just to crash again on boot and then again would be working just fine even have no issues with LinX or Prime95. As for LLC I can't really use LLC 1 since this CPU likes voltage a lot, if I use LLC 1 it will be spiking and running rather high voltage.


----------



## theister

xxpenguinxx said:


> You really can't see what LLC setting works best without an oscilloscope. On modern motherboards you want some vdroop to give the vrm time to adjust. Your idle voltage will be higher, but your voltage under load will be more stable.


This goes with every vrm cause it is just physics and the vrms from back in the days of x58 might be slightly worse in terms of transient response compared to modern designs due early implementations of digital vrms (evga, asus) or simply beeing analog ones (gigabyte boards) with relative low pwm switching frequencies. (this is why x58a oc has user control pwm per dips).

And the voltage behaviour is exactly that what might cause the trouble for him, with LLC2 he has a low idle voltage thats spikes even lower due a short workloadchange (interrupt with lower workload), with less llc you are coming from a higher voltage level, it drops under load and than goes up if an interupt is handled, so you will never get into "to less vcore" zones.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I will give LLC another look, though I been using LLC 2 for longest of times without any issues. Also used it with x5670 as well, which I had stable on 4.3 and 4.1 GHz with some generic RAM. Today ran some LinX ( 256 MB ) tests, got error even after adjusting Uncore frequency and voltage to be stable ( used settings from before that are known to be stable, although I am not sure what is stable anymore ). Reduced multiplier, going down to 4.2 GHz instead of 4.4 ( kept same voltage ) and ran more LinX, no errors. Ran Memtest86 ( with reduced multiplier for CPU ) for a bit, no errors. It could be LLC or it could be CPU degradation and page file BSODs can easily be corrupted windows. But I am not sure if memory management BSOD can be caused by corrupted windows.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Needed 1.296v to get 4 GHz working without freezing with LLC 1. LLC 2 does 4.1 GHz on 1.328v, not that bad, however higher frequencies likely would want more volts.

Load and idle voltage is the same, so this is not bad, C-States seemingly work as well, including EIST and all other power saving features. Before I had 4 GHz working on 1.280v with LLC 2. This seems stable, by now this went through more than 2 hours of LinX and around 1 hour + of Prime95. Played some GTA 5 as well, without any issues. Only time can show if this is going to be stable long term.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

The RAM lives! I stuck them in the freezer overnight, then let them slowly come back up to room temp. I put them in a sealed bag with most the air sucked out to prevent condensation.

Found a post dating back to 2008 from @PizzaMan, linking to this thread. 
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?205009-Attention-Dead-Micron-D9-Owners

Maybe there was some residual power preventing the spd data from being read and it just needed to sit, but either way it's working.


----------



## Fobia2000

xxpenguinxx said:


> The RAM lives! I stuck them in the freezer overnight, then let them slowly come back up to room temp. I put them in a sealed bag with most the air sucked out to prevent condensation.
> 
> Found a post dating back to 2008 from @PizzaMan, linking to this thread.
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?205009-Attention-Dead-Micron-D9-Owners
> 
> Maybe there was some residual power preventing the spd data from being read and it just needed to sit, but either way it's working.



Curious . I know about heating in the oven, but for the first time I hear about freezing.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Did some heavy stress testing with LLC 1 and it seems that voltages are not really as jumpy as i expected at higher overclock. So what I got here is 4 GHz - 1.296v, 4.2 GHz - 1.376v and 4.4 GHz - 1.472v. All power saving features are on and everything seemingly is stable. Although I got BSOD on 4 GHz ( machine check exception ), but I am sure it's because of C-States and 4 GHz has lower idle voltage and that is when it BSODed. So I am guessing I will have to run C1E without other C-States, nothing much is lost though.


----------



## Kana-Maru

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> I haven't tried going back to Win7, it's been around 3 years since I had Win7 installed. Win10 simply has some features that I don't want to miss out on..


I understand and I'm not going back either although I do miss Windows 7 a lot. I simply meant for testing purposes. If you have solved that problem that's fine as well. I just know I had some issues initially when I switched to from Win 7 to Win 10.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Kana-Maru said:


> I understand and I'm not going back either although I do miss Windows 7 a lot. I simply meant for testing purposes. If you have solved that problem that's fine as well. I just know I had some issues initially when I switched to from Win 7 to Win 10.



I think memory related crashes are solved, also I noticed higher Uncore needs quite a bit of extra Core voltage. Not even talking about getting all C-States stable. Although 4.4 GHz overclock on 1.472v has C-States working, no wonder when it's idling on 1.3v. Windows also been giving me some issues lately, mostly freezes and stutters, installed all drivers manually but that didn't help. Thinking about going back to modded Workstation Win10. Also I have ASUS 4th gen board collecting dust here, could get 4770k or 4790k. Funnily enough I have a feeling x58 have more performance compared to quad cores.


----------



## Kana-Maru

The Haswell will most definitely give you more performance in most situations for single core and most programs that don't take advantage of more than 8 threads. Depending on the programs you use the Westmere might do a bit better with the additional cores\threads if the software takes advantage of them. For daily usage and most gaming situations the Haswell should do better. Updated platform and tech.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

It would be short term upgrade though, maybe for a year or so. Then I am thinking maybe 8 core Ryzen would be good upgrade path. X58 is still doing everything I need it to do, but generally it would be more convenient having less TDP and better IPC.


----------



## davidut5

Hi guys.
I had my x5675 on asrock x58 extreme at 4.5ghz with 1.40vcore. After few months started getting errors, dropped down to 4.4ghz, and seems fine. Now i turned on all power saving options and used vcore offset voltage +0.187v. Under load cores are at 4.4 voltage at 1.376 in cpuz.
Asrock oc tuner reports 1.42vcore, witch is correct cpuz or oc tuner?
One more thing, after some time stresstesting i get a hard shutdown no errors, power limiting on the motherboard?
I have a corsair hx520 psu, temp low 80s under a megahalems.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It depends on where the motherboard is reading the voltages from. For me, CPUz is close enough to the readings I get off the back of the socket.


----------



## theister

which readpoints do you use of the socket?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

One of the slightly bigger caps on the back of the socket. Most of them should be vcore.


----------



## davidut5

Well it does not like the voltage jumping arround. I have offset +0.200, cpu-z is at 1.408v, seems stable under occt large data set but fast hard restart under small data set(mb protection?). Cold boot first start of day gets stuck at w10 start screen logo, sometimes top screen turns blue just a line. What could it be? If i set manual 1.40vcore its fine.
Current settings:
vcore 1.418v
dram 1.579
ioh 1.253
ioh csi 1.38v
vtt offset 1.41
cpu pll 1.92
cpu freq 176
pcie freq 102
ratio turbo 25/26
qpi freq 4800
uncore freq 2133- in bios is set at 2800, ram is 1400.
Cpu freq get to max turbo 4580 idle, 4400 under load all cores.
The setting are almost the same as 4.4 power settings disabled. I have a small fan on the chipset and one on the vrm.


----------



## Kana-Maru

@davidut5 - nice. I like that Asrock OC Tuner....it has that old "retro" UI happening which fits nicely with the old X58 platform. Plain and straight to the point......easy to read information. 

Turbo is nice, but I normally lock my CPU Ratio since I want the lowest voltages and temps possible for daily usage.


----------



## davidut5

I rarely game, so keeping it at 4.4ghz with 1.4v surfing the web is not really what i want. That is why i tried turning on power saving features.


----------



## theister

turbo usage is a little bit ****y with overclocked x58 if you are not using your turbo multi for allcore multi (some boards can do this without using turbo).

Best setup in my opinion : use turbo multi as allcore multi (or highest possible if it fit the needs) , disable turbo, set C1E states (disable c3/c6), disable EIST and use vcore offset voltage.
With these settings you will see droping vcore with idle downclock and have no turbo boost for 2 cores (the highest one is only reachable with active c3/c6 and turbomode on) what can cause problems as stated.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

theister said:


> turbo usage is a little bit ****y with overclocked x58 if you are not using your turbo multi for allcore multi (some boards can do this without using turbo).
> 
> Best setup in my opinion : use turbo multi as allcore multi (or highest possible if it fit the needs) , disable turbo, set C1E states (disable c3/c6), disable EIST and use vcore offset voltage.
> With these settings you will see droping vcore with idle downclock and have no turbo boost for 2 cores (the highest one is only reachable with active c3/c6 and turbomode on) what can cause problems as stated.


If running really high voltage C-states can be used to slightly drop idle and low load temps. C-states will likely be stable if you are running 1.3v on idle.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Now as for crashing that I had been having earlier it indeed was LLC-2. Yesterday I been testing overclocks with LLC-2 and 4.1 GHz passed LinX and Prime95, few hours each. However I seen LinX GFlops actually being lower than 4 GHz overclock with LLC-1, tried some games and again performance seemed to be worse compared to 4 GHz. While testing random games some games actually crashed, which also indicated in something being wrong. Today I decided to boot up with my LLC-2 overclock to test more and funnily enough LinX would give me error either on first or second pass. It's just weird that yesterday it appeared as stable and gave me no errors at all. LLC-1 works fine though, needing slightly higher voltage, but at least I know that it actually needs higher voltage.


----------



## davidut5

I disabled turbo and c3/c6 but now max multi is 23, then enabled turbo and goes to 25 but not 26 as before. Under load is at 25 multi at 4.4ghz. 

Cant really test much because asrock x58 board just reboot with high oc, i think is a overcurrent protection, not a thermal protection as some said. The second i press start on occt small fft it restarts, vrm doesnt get hot that fast.
The 7+1 vrm is not the best for 4+ghz.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

davidut5 said:


> I disabled turbo and c3/c6 but now max multi is 23, then enabled turbo and goes to 25 but not 26 as before. Under load is at 25 multi at 4.4ghz.
> 
> Cant really test much because asrock x58 board just reboot with high oc, i think is a overcurrent protection, not a thermal protection as some said. The second i press start on occt small fft it restarts, vrm doesnt get hot that fast.
> The 7+1 vrm is not the best for 4+ghz.


Yea, VRM is indeed not the best for high overclock, however why do you want to go 4 GHz + anyway?


----------



## davidut5

Just for fun, i guess. Or if it breaks a reason to upgrade!
Why oc a 10900k? For gaming no way!


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

There are definitely gains in performance going 4 GHz +, but from my experience I can tell you it's not worth the effort. For fun knowing your board VRM can't really handle it is also not worth the effort. You can however overclock RAM and Uncore to gain some decent performance, I am sitting on 4 GHz right now with 2110 MHz on memory and 3600 ~ MHz Uncore. If you need some performance for using it then I would say stick with 4 GHz and it's fairly solid there, if it is more of a hobby it's time to get a new board.


----------



## theister

davidut5 said:


> I disabled turbo and c3/c6 but now max multi is 23, then enabled turbo and goes to 25 but not 26 as before. Under load is at 25 multi at 4.4ghz.
> 
> Cant really test much because asrock x58 board just reboot with high oc, i think is a overcurrent protection, not a thermal protection as some said. The second i press start on occt small fft it restarts, vrm doesnt get hot that fast.
> The 7+1 vrm is not the best for 4+ghz.


This is exactly how it should behave, the 26 is only reachable with c3/c6 states and only usable for 1 or 2 cores load.

And it is a 8phase vcore vrm btw ;D you maybe have thermal issues with the mosfets, asrock updated the heatsink design later on with the x58 extreme 3, it used the same vrm. Depending what kind of quality the vrm design is a "low" phasecount is well enough for high ocs (4,6 or more) (X58A-OC comes "only" with 12 phases (6 doubled), the RE3s only with 8), 4ghz are no problem for even the cheapest boards like the msi x58 pro.

edit : nevermind the thermalpart, i missed some of your post 

edit 2 : have you checked the two ics next to your ramslots? (left sided from atx 24 view, voltage regulators) they can get very hot, maybe they overheat


----------



## davidut5

If you mean the ram vrm it should not heat much. I have 3x8gb 1333 cl9 1.5v team group elite running 1400 at 1.59v. I had before 3x2 corsair dominator 1600, went with more capacity than higher frequency.
Next i go inside i will look for a shunt resistor or something. But everyone said this board got a reboot no error under testing high oc. so every board to overheat? 

The i7 920 at 3.8ghz with 1.28v lasted 10min in LinX, with idle 166w, under LinX test 384w so 218w cpu and ram, at 220v socket. 

I had custom watercooling on cpu, nb, and vrm but did not stop the reboot.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

4.3 GHz is honestly the highest reasonable overclock. Just under 1.4v, Also running RAM on 1880 MHz instead of 2110 MHz, so Cinebench is just under 1000 points.

Highest temp is 79c ( LinX 256 MB tests ), Hottest core average is around 70c. I am curious how this would compete against Haswell-E in games.


----------



## theister

do you have spectre and meltdown patched? else your score is a little bit low and your cache3 latency is very high, there is something wrong with your oc, i doubt spectre meltdown patches have such a hughe impact on cache3 latency


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Yes, I have patches disabled. I suspect this is my windows doing weird things, I ran that test again and latency appeared as 14 ns. Need to reinstall windows, this one seen way too many RAM and Uncore crashes. On top of that windows update tends to introduce freezes for me, will install modded workstation windows once I am done with stress testing for all desired frequencies. I also observed Uncore degradation, guess it didn't like 1.45v for daily use, so instead of 1.33v needed for 3550 MHz ~ it now needs 1.35v and 1.375v for anything above. I sadly can't find any x58 chips locally, I would pick something up instead of this thing that needs rather high volts for everything. In process of testing 4.512 MHz on 1.530v.


----------



## theister

i would not recommend going next to or above 1,5volts at ambient cooling (water, air). You will see fast core degradation from my experience.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

theister said:


> i would not recommend going next to or above 1,5volts at ambient cooling (water, air). You will see fast core degradation from my experience.


Yea, I agree just want to have 4.5 GHz for testing when needed. I intend to stay in between 4 GHz up to 4.4 GHz, although lower is better for daily use. Generally TDP / performance sweet spot is 4.1 GHz. Going from 1860 MHz RAM to 2110 or even 2200 MHz will give around 1 fps in games as well. For convenience staying under 200 BCLK is better choice.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

The results look fine to me. Just tested with mine around the same frequencies and the results are within a few %. You also need to run AIDA at startup. The score goes lower after you've loaded a few apps.


----------



## WDOOX

My ryzen setup died(we head lightning storm two weeks ago) so i'm back to my xeon setup. Honestly in certain tasks there not all that difference but in others there is a massive difference. I have a brand new r9 fury lying around so i'm using that (vega 56 died too) and my games are running ok, but for fun i'm going to disable two cores from my xeon (x5650) and overclocking it to see how much it takes to surpass or match a fx8370. My friend still uses one and we are convincing him that everything new from amd and intel is better than fx 8370 (even low end). Now about my upgrade well i'm not gonna wait for ryzen 4000 series but I will wait for new navi cards,fury is gonna be my card for now.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

The i7 990X trades blows with the FX-8370. If you overclock a Phenom II X6 to the same clock speed you get the same performance per core. 

I think they were only good for video editing, but even then if you were a professional Intel had better options for raw performance. You also had to make sure your motherboard wouldn't catch fire.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

3.8 GHz temps, 1.216v.


----------



## xTechninja

He,

Has anyone here been able to get the x58 eclipse to work with a westmere xeon chip? I see one guy online that has been able to do so with some hwbot scores and says that he did so with some microcode update to the bord but has anyone here tried this?

Thanks for any response.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

xTechninja said:


> He,
> 
> Has anyone here been able to get the x58 eclipse to work with a westmere xeon chip? I see one guy online that has been able to do so with some hwbot scores and says that he did so with some microcode update to the bord but has anyone here tried this?
> 
> Thanks for any response.


Can't really help you much here, I looked at support list and it's hard to believe that it doesn't support Westmere chips. For example my board support list doesn't show x5680 and x5690. But x5680 clearly works. Your board supports Gulftown though, so just go for w3690. I don't think you want to mess with BIOS too much.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Regarding this Gigabyte board, with some Uncore frequencies manual RTL setting makes board loop before posting and always shut itself down if it goes past BIOS. But then when I leave it on AUTO it uses same setting and works just fine. Regarding Trfc, Trfc can be pushed fairly low without Prime95 giving any errors, but there are noticeable freezes in games and windows with too low Trfc.


----------



## JC Cutter

*SR-2 x5675 @ 4.5Ghz 48gb ECC Ram*

Hard to believe a CPU architecture could last this long and still be usable. 
I have been running a SR-2 for 7 years and it still runs like a champ. 

CINEBENCH R20 CPU Multi Core score is 4,300. 

Not to bad for a system this old. I edit and render 4k video on this setup daily. 

I have learned a lot reading in this forum. 
Thank you all for sharing your knowledge and experience. 

~JC


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

JC Cutter said:


> Hard to believe a CPU architecture could last this long and still be usable.
> I have been running a SR-2 for 7 years and it still runs like a champ.
> 
> CINEBENCH R20 CPU Multi Core score is 4,300.
> 
> Not to bad for a system this old. I edit and render 4k video on this setup daily.
> 
> I have learned a lot reading in this forum.
> Thank you all for sharing your knowledge and experience.
> 
> ~JC


It was ahead of it's time back when it was released. 12 cores with HT running on 4.5 GHz still has plenty of power, what GPUs do you have there?


----------



## theister

Yeah, if would have been soooo nice if they implemented avx with the westmere/gulftown 32nm tic :>.

I am courius how the next gen gpus are going perform with X58 (if they are able to run with it), MSI tech talk laughed a little bit as the PCIE 2.0 question came up with their nvidia 30xx releases.


----------



## Kana-Maru

New forum......yay. I'm going to miss the old forum though. The only issue I had with the old was the change to the "editing" options that we initially had which was updated sometimes around mid 2018 or something. The have a few issues with the new, but nothing major just yet. Everyone seems to be complaining about the news section being separate on the front page. 

Anyways *I updated the Poll* and added a few more years:

*More than 8 years*
*More than 10 years*
*More than 11 years*
I also added the ability to change your previous vote as the years change. Nothing major, just letting you guys know.




theister said:


> I am courius how the next gen gpus are going perform with X58 (if they are able to run with it), MSI tech talk laughed a little bit as the PCIE 2.0 question came up with their nvidia 30xx releases.


Well my AMD RX Vega 64 works fine with PCIe 2.0 and performs extremely well @ 4K. I've read other users have great success with the 5700XT on the X58 so it's going to come down to the AMD\Nvidia and manufactures to support the older platforms. 

With that being said I wanted to benchmark a Radeon VII Liquid Cooled on my X58 + PCIe 2.0 and I could not. The Radeon VII just wouldn't allow windows to boot and cause it to freeze on a black screen after the POST. I didn't want to "try" to fix it so I just went with the Vega 64. AMD really dropped the ball on that and I hope it doesn't happen again. I hear there are mods that I can use to allow it to load, but I didn't feel like going through all of that hassle.


----------



## nofearek9

since september 2010.


----------



## JC Cutter

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> It was ahead of it's time back when it was released. 12 cores with HT running on 4.5 GHz still has plenty of power, what GPUs do you have there?


I have 3 290x Lightning GPU's in the system. They are soon to be upgraded.


----------



## Kana-Maru

nofearek9 said:


> since september 2010.


Nice. 10 years and counting.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Been testing 4512 MHz with this old Xeon and there is noticeable difference from 4320 MHz. Not sure if it's worth going from 1.408v to 1.536v though. That aside max temp is 95c in LinX 256 MB tests, highest average is 78c. Generally full load temp is around 75c, performance for this old CPU is still very impressive. Uncore on 3572 MHz and RAM on 1880 MHz.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

theister said:


> Yeah, if would have been soooo nice if they implemented avx with the westmere/gulftown 32nm tic :>.
> 
> I am courius how the next gen gpus are going perform with X58 (if they are able to run with it), MSI tech talk laughed a little bit as the PCIE 2.0 question came up with their nvidia 30xx releases.


no issues with my RX 580, 7870, and NVMe SSD running behind multiple nForce 200 switches.
X58 seems to be aging well enough. I put in a Sonnet M.2 4x4 PCIe Card (Silent) card. I get rated performance on my 2TB intel 660p.


current settings:
x58 WS P6T Supercomputer OC settings
*CPU vcore: 1.4v showing 1.384v under load, mid 60C temps under heavy loads
QPI/Dram voltage: 1.35v VTT (aka IMC, QPI/VTT, QPI/DRAM)
dram bus voltage: 1.5v
IOH Voltage: 1.35v *
dram freq: XMP 1644MHz (3rd from top)
bclock 164MHz
cpu multi 25x
load-line cal on
spread spectrum off


----------



## SamuelL421

Kana-Maru said:


> New forum......yay. I'm going to miss the old forum though. The only issue I had with the old was the change to the "editing" options that we initially had which was updated sometimes around mid 2018 or something. The have a few issues with the new, but nothing major just yet. Everyone seems to be complaining about the news section being separate on the front page.
> 
> Anyways *I updated the Poll* and added a few more years:
> 
> *More than 8 years*
> *More than 10 years*
> *More than 11 years*
> ...


👍 Just updated to the "more than 11 years" category. I parted ways with my i7 920 long ago but my Gigabyte EX58-UD5 is still sitting here next to me.


----------



## Slayer3032

Been a while since I've logged in, seems there's another new forum software/forum theme or something. Definitely gotta update that vote, it was half of how long I've owned X58 now. Unfortunately I'm still in the 10 year club, but the rig builder was neutered again and my dates of purchase are gone from it of course. I think it was Jan/Feb 2010.

Anyways, been watching these new Ampere cards but running linux nowdays RDNA2 might end up being a really good buy. AMD's spotty record of supporting non-uefi boards makes it pretty rough gamble though but RDR2 performance on a GTX 1080 in 1440p isn't great at 45fps or so and I more than double my FPS going to 1080p still so doubling the GPU performance for like a 4th time on this board is still on the table.

Still running *[email protected]* on the X5675 daily, EIST and everything but the thermal monitor enabled AFAIK. It pulls a cool 106w at idle on the desktop in Xubuntu, running windows or programs like Steam instantly make the GPU jump 30w though.

















I'm sure it still pulls like 1050cb in R15 or 2300cb in R20, I'm also pretty sure it's still *#1 for Westmere on HWBot for R20* which really needs to get beat with my weak uncore clocks on a NH-D14 in a junk Corsair 450D with the panels on something past 1.5v after closing my temp monitoring software because it wasn't going to show anything I wanted to see lmao. I can't seem to find a recent R15/R20 screenshot with my 25x180 overclock that has been 100% stable for the past year or two though, whenever I submitted the HWBot stuff was right after I started over trying to leverage as much multiplier as I could since my board/IMC don't like higher uncore or base clocks.

















The home server also cracked 28TB of total storage last month when it got a SAS HBA and another 8TB shuck, it's been enjoying a healthy life of simultaneous x265 transcodes since nothing supports HEVC direct streams. All those drives and a bit of overhead from idling gameservers in a Byhve VM drive up idle power consumption to around 135w but with it mostly being spare parts, 36GB of memory that I pretty much got for free, my first X5660 that had a core 6 that overheated like crazy that I had abandoned to my flash drive bowl and a $25 PSU after rebates and gift cards. Who cares, it spins disks in a room I don't have to hear them in and more than I could want it to. The only way it could be better is if I had a Fractal R6/R7 to fill with drives instead of dipping into the 5.25" bays.


















I also see the image resize features on the forum don't work either, that's very convenient. I apologize for these images not being resized to roughly 500px height as I've tried to do multiple times now


----------



## Kana-Maru

SamuelL421 said:


> 👍 Just updated to the "more than 11 years" category. I parted ways with my i7 920 long ago but my Gigabyte EX58-UD5 is still sitting here next to me.


Very nice. The old machine still holds it's own today. I had a i7-960, but I know that those i7-920's were budget kings for a long time. It's crazy how many people are still running this platform. Whenever I decide to upgrade I think I'll run it and use it for specific reasons. I don't see myself completely retiring the X58 platform. It's going to be interesting what the latest Nvidia Ampere and AMD NAVI GPUs will do with only PCIe 2.0. The Vega 64 performed very well. 




Slayer3032 said:


> been a while since I've logged in, seems there's another new forum software/forum theme or something. Definitely gotta update that vote, it was half of how long I've owned X58 now. Unfortunately I'm still in the 10 year club, but the rig builder was neutered again and my dates of purchase are gone from it of course. I think it was Jan/Feb 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, been watching these new Ampere cards but running linux nowdays RDNA2 might end up being a really good buy. AMD's spotty record of supporting non-uefi boards makes it pretty rough gamble though but RDR2 performance on a GTX 1080 in 1440p isn't great at 45fps or so and I more than double my FPS going to 1080p still so doubling the GPU performance for like a 4th time on this board is still on the table.
> 
> Still running *[email protected]* on the X5675 daily, EIST and everything but the thermal monitor enabled AFAIK. It pulls a cool 106w at idle on the desktop in Xubuntu, running windows or programs like Steam instantly make the GPU jump 30w though.


Yeah the forum has changed, but unfortunately it looks like every other forum that most enthusiast use now. I'm really going to miss the old OCN even if it meant some pages loaded slowly. It's never going to feel the same around here. 

AMD has been pretty dang "spotty" with not support non-UEFI motherboards which is a dang shame. Luckily the RX Vega 64 worked on my motherboard, but the Radeon VII did NOT so I returned it. I really wish I could have benched the Radeon VII on my motherboard, but the Vega 64 is a fine card so I guess I really have no complaints at the end of the day as far as performance goes for my needs. Nvidia is really making a statement with the GTX 3000 series so far and they aren't messing around......AMD has to come with it.

Nice daily run as well. 




Slayer3032 said:


> I'm sure it still pulls like 1050cb in R15 or 2300cb in R20, I'm also pretty sure it's still *#1 for Westmere on HWBot for R20*


I actually have you beat. I got:
*1117cb* in R15 with *4.8Ghz* @ 1.46v
*1079cb* in R15 with *4.6Ghz* @ 1.36v

but I never benched R20 though. I also never uploaded my results to HWBOT, but I did upload a crap ton of other results back in the day. I believe had #1 on everything at one point in time. Haven't checked in years since I've moved away from HWBOT and benchmarking competitions in general.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Kana-Maru said:


> Very nice. The old machine still holds it's own today. I had a i7-960, but I know that those i7-920's were budget kings for a long time. It's crazy how many people are still running this platform. Whenever I decide to upgrade I think I'll run it and use it for specific reasons. I don't see myself completely retiring the X58 platform. It's going to be interesting what the latest Nvidia Ampere and AMD NAVI GPUs will do with only PCIe 2.0. The Vega 64 performed very well.


My problem is my 1366 motherboard. look at all this x16 lane bandwidth, all available wherever I need it, at any time. what is a real "upgrade" ?

and yes that's a 3.0 bus behind a 2.0 bus. lol


----------



## Kana-Maru

u3b3rg33k said:


> My problem is my 1366 motherboard. look at all this x16 lane bandwidth, all available wherever I need it, at any time. what is a real "upgrade" ?
> 
> and yes that's a 3.0 bus behind a 2.0 bus. lol


Yessir looking great 

You really have nothing to worry about with all of those lanes. Ironically PCIe will be the deciding factor for me eventually when I upgrade. I do enjoy having a mix of PCIe x1 to x16 and so on, but it does suck running out of bandwidth. I've had to re-arrange my PCIe cards several times over the years, but overall I don't have many complaints.

However, I am OUT of room moving forward. Pretty much all of my PCIe lanes are occupied and I had to remove my 4 port Ethernet card to move my NVMe driver (Contains OS - Win 10) to make room for my 3 TB SSD which can move 2.7GB\s Read - 2.1GB\s Write, obviously I needed to use one of my two x16 PCIe slots for that reason. So now I'm choking one of my NVMe's because I refuse to use my GPU on a slower x4 link. Then again I'm rarely PC gaming nowadays.

Nice setup though man....I checked out your specs. I think you really should get around to upgrading that i7-970 Quad core to a Hexa Core Xeon to get even more out of your machine and better thermals, tech and more performance. I see you are running a RX 580 & Radeon 7870 so I'm guessing the i7-960 is performing fine. Then again most of the Xeon's nowadays will be second crap in most cases were people have literally ruined them by pumping voltages through them (degrading them).


----------



## u3b3rg33k

The i7-970 is a hex


----------



## 99belle99

Kana-Maru said:


> Yeah the forum has changed, but unfortunately it looks like every other forum that most enthusiast use now. I'm really going to miss the old OCN even if it meant some pages loaded slowly. It's never going to feel the same around here.


This is the second time the changed the forum since I have been here. After the first change it took a while but you get used to it the same way I am getting used to this current change.


----------



## Kana-Maru

u3b3rg33k said:


> The i7-970 is a hex


Ah yeah I'm not sure were my mind was late last night. I know I was typing before bed. 



99belle99 said:


> This is the second time the changed the forum since I have been here. After the first change it took a while but you get used to it the same way I am getting used to this current change.


Yeah I'm sure I will miss the old site though. I like the newer features, but don't like the lame same look that everyone has nowadays and over the past 5 years or so. It's so plain and unoriginal. Ah well. I noticed that the forum pages takes a decent while to load as well. Not the end of the world though.


----------



## SmOgER

Kana-Maru said:


> Then again most of the Xeon's nowadays will be second crap in most cases were people have literally ruined them by pumping voltages through them (degrading them).


Been running X5650 at VTT 1.4-1.45v for ages, most of the time without worrying about temps at all and most often leaving PC running overnight and it's still running just fine 

And when I say not worrying about temps... prime95 small fft in the summer easily sends it into thermal throttling, but never under normal usage - gaming etc.



Kana-Maru said:


> <..> I like the newer features, but don't like the lame same look that everyone has nowadays and over the past 5 years or so. It's so plain and unoriginal. Ah well. I noticed that the forum pages takes a decent while to load as well. Not the end of the world though.


This new "minimalistic" trend drives me nuts lol. It's like they've specifically started designing websites for touchscreen devices. Total waste of space on a desktop PC.



Kana-Maru said:


> I actually have you beat. I got:
> *1117cb* in R15 with *4.8Ghz* @ 1.46v
> *1079cb* in R15 with *4.6Ghz* @ 1.36v


Seems a bit low though given that 4.0Ghz scores just shy of 1000. Honestly though after 4Ghz the returns start to diminish rapidly and it starts to be not worth it (I know you had it setup just for bench but still). That's why I got rid of X5870 quite awhile ago and settled on [email protected] going for high bus/memory clock instead.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

I went for 4.2GHz (168MHz bclk) from 4.175GHz (167MHz bclk), and it just doesn't wanna. dunno what to change to get there.
started getting BSOD 100000EA and I can't nail that down to anything specific. went up to 1.4V vcore and still no dice.


----------



## SmOgER

u3b3rg33k said:


> I went for 4.2GHz (168MHz bclk) from 4.175GHz (167MHz bclk), and it just doesn't wanna. dunno what to change to get there.
> started getting BSOD 100000EA and I can't nail that down to anything specific. went up to 1.4V vcore and still no dice.


Well then is there any particular reason you don't wanna settle on 4.175 other than 4.2Ghz being a nicer number? lol. It's easy to get caught up in this but unless you benching (aiming for unstable 4.4+) I don't see why you should bother. I can guarantee you that you won't notice a difference whether it's at 4.00Ghz or 4.3Ghz.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

because 4.2 > 4.17? who said I wanted to stop there? 😆


----------



## Kana-Maru

SmOgER said:


> Seems a bit low though given that 4.0Ghz scores just shy of 1000. Honestly though after 4Ghz the returns start to diminish rapidly and it starts to be not worth it (I know you had it setup just for bench but still). That's why I got rid of X5870 quite awhile ago and settled on [email protected] going for high bus/memory clock instead.


I ran those benches several years ago. I'm not sure what I could squeeze out today. 



u3b3rg33k said:


> because 4.2 > 4.17? who said I wanted to stop there? 😆


Just shoot for 4.18Ghz = Mission Accomplished


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I need about 4.4GHz to get above 1000. Then again I need more VTT than average. 3400Mhz +0.125v VTT. Most CPUs on here seem to do 3600Mhz or better. Software readings show 1.33v, and 1.35v is the "safe" limit. I'm wondering if those readings are false and it's actually lower. Stock should be 1.1v, not 1.2v. I can't find the VTT voltage on the back of the motherboard to probe it.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

xxpenguinxx said:


> I need about 4.4GHz to get above 1000. Then again I need more VTT than average. 3400Mhz +0.125v VTT. Most CPUs on here seem to do 3600Mhz or better. Software readings show 1.33v, and 1.35v is the "safe" limit. I'm wondering if those readings are false and it's actually lower. Stock should be 1.1v, not 1.2v. I can't find the VTT voltage on the back of the motherboard to probe it.


4.320 MHz and 3.700 Uncore does around 1010 points in Cinebench R15.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Been using this x5680 on 4.3 GHz for a while now, never had an issue of it bottlenecking overclocked 1070. Some time ago I sanded IHS for this CPU as well, gave me about 1c drop in temperature, which might be due difference in ambient temperature. Now that aside IHS was bent inwards and was not making proper contact with heatsink or AIO block. But it seems thermal paste can solve this issue. Generally x58 platform is still kicking and can even be compared to much newer CPUs like 5820k, 5930k or even 2600x.

Today I decided to go lower to 4.1 GHz and 3.4 GHz for Uncore, still gets around 950 points in Cinebench R15 and generally gives me enough performance for all my needs.
During small LinX tests it reaches around 63c hottest core average and highest temp spike is to 70c. Running RAM on very modest 1710 MHz, despite the fact that I was able to achieve 2200 MHz with these sticks, although bandwidth increase is noticeable but unneeded for most of games or even most of casual user tasks. Even for video rendering having RAM on high frequency gives slightly reduced render time, but not significant enough to be worth the hassle. 

Sometime in the future I will dismantle my double rad set up and go back to single 240mm radiator. Might buy some cheap clean case for this x58 system as well and most importantly FAN HUB ! so I can plug all fans in CPU header and enjoy the silence, which is often hard to achieve with x58 systems. Just mentioning that Argus Monitor software allows control of 4 pin fan connectors and even allows user made graph, which is rather useful.

Regarding x58 Gigabyte boards, possibly most, but likely not all boards will have trouble achieving RAM speed higher than 2000 MHz. TRC might be the culprit of crashes, freezes, loss in performance and failure to boot. TRC should be manually increased, but for me and my board the maximum is 250 and to get around 2100 MHz you would need that said 250. Everything will still work if you decide to go higher on RAM frequency, but some things might be acting weird, including black screen on post. 

But I can't complain, x58 been treating me well and giving me the performance I need. Few years back I paid around 200 euros for this board and x5670, didn't really have many issues with it and it's still going strong. If someone is trying to decide if x58 is still worth it, I can only say it depends on price. For really cheap build x58 might be the best path to take, especially considering that it still can handle GPUs like 1070 and 1080.


----------



## Kana-Maru

AND the Vega 64..... 

Good detailed post. I've been around 3.8Ghz for daily use when I need some extra performance. Otherwise it Idles the low 2Ghz which is much better than than the stock Idle plus I get the benefits of faster Uncore + QPI etc.

I am hoping to get my hands on *RTX 3080* and benchmark the hell out of it at some point. I don't necessarily "_need_" a RTX 3080 though. The AMD RX Vega 64 is doing enough for me at the moment and didn't cost me $699+.


----------



## nofearek9

Pairing the RTX 3090 with a XEON X5675


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I keep on thinking about getting Vega 64, but performance difference is not that huge compared to overclocked 1070. 5700 XT might be a bit better choice, but I am not even sure if this board would boot with that card. Not sure if any new GPUs have support for this old PCI-E 2.0. Also x79 getting rather cheap, but sadly those CPUs are not overclockable. Also this board is not liking C-States at all, except for C1.


----------



## 99belle99

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> I keep on thinking about getting Vega 64, but performance difference is not that huge compared to overclocked 1070. 5700 XT might be a bit better choice, but I am not even sure if this board would boot with that card. Not sure if any new GPUs have support for this old PCI-E 2.0. Also x79 getting rather cheap, but sadly those CPUs are not overclockable. Also this board is not liking C-States at all, except for C1.


5700 XT does work with X58. It worked on my old X58A-UD7 with a X5660. No issues.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

That's good to know, not sure how much better Vega 64 or 5700 XT would be compared to overclocked 1070. Never really looked into it Vega 64 should be around 1080 performance and overclocked 1070 is not that far from stock 1080. 5700 XT should be a little bit better, but when pairing with x58 most benefits likely would be seen at resolutions higher than 1080p.

Regarding CPU sanding I forgot to mention that despite CPU temp ( possibly ) dropping just by 1c it's now much more even across all cores. I don't see 20c difference between cores anymore and highest difference is around 10c. 

Would like to get all C-States working with this CPU as well, but I doubt its going to be possible. There are two ways, either fully using turbo boost and running 4 GHz with slightly higher voltage or just going for 1.45v +. When voltage is so high it idles at around 1.3v and C-States don't have any problem working. C-States clearly are meant to save power and idling on 1.3v is not saving much power...


----------



## Kana-Maru

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> That's good to know, not sure how much better Vega 64 or 5700 XT would be compared to overclocked 1070. Never really looked into it Vega 64 should be around 1080 performance and overclocked 1070 is not that far from stock 1080. 5700 XT should be a little bit better, but when pairing with x58 most benefits likely would be seen at resolutions higher than 1080p.


No sir.....no sir. I put in a lot of work benchmarked the Vega 64 LC a few months ago. The GTX 1080 was not even close and was the worse purchase at that time. You can read my comparisons here: 

RX Vega 64 Compared Against RX 5700 XT vs RTX 2060S & 2070S vs GTX 1080 & 1080Ti


Spoiler: link






Vega 64 2020 + X58 Review - Kana's FineWine Edition






Now I didn't use the GTX 1070 or a overclocked GTX 1080, but I also didn't overclock my Vega 64 either for the comparisons. The Vega 64 has a great deal of performance over the GTX 1080 and a overclock GTX 1070 and it's not even close. 5700XT would be the best band for your buck and prices should get even lower due to Nvidia 3000 series and RDNA2 6000 series releasing soon. I included a price and performance chart as well. 

I have been lucky to get C-states working with all of my OCs up to 4.8Ghz by the way. It's a pain for most people can probably simply be avoided this many years after use.


----------



## 99belle99

I had all C-states working at 4.2GHz for years and still in use now as I gave it to my nephew. I cannot remember if I had them working at 4.6GHz or even 4.8Ghz. But I only clocked that high for benchmarks. 4.2Ghz was 100% stable for me 200 x 21 @ 1.3 Volts and 1.235V QPI/vtt.


----------



## BOBKOC

x58Gigabyte+X5670= no problems with C-states & +offset mode voltage on Cpu


----------



## SmOgER

It only now occurred to me _how ridiculously _cheap those CPUs have become! I might as well then completely stop worrying about voltages or degradation and go with something like 1.6v VTT lol.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I got C-States working on 4 GHz 1.28v, 3500 Uncore and 1600 MHz CL9 on RAM. However there is noticeable performance drop from 4.3 GHz, seen quite a bit of a hit in many games. The highest difference I seen in Black Ops, which is a console port and runs on 2 threads. In map called crisis there is a tower close to spawn which shows good part of the map ( by good part I mean needing to load more things than in any other area ). with 4 GHz I seen fps drops to 87, lowest fps in that game and with 4.3 GHz / 3500 Uncore and 1888 MHz on RAM I seen lowest fps of 128. Game only uses 2 threads so this is highest jump that can be observed with overclock. 

Now regarding C-States I can only assume there are different voltage tables per clock, C-States not only use different voltage per different clock, but also different voltage per load. When having multiplier higher than 23 I was able to achieve stable C-States and when having lower multiplier I was not able to achieve stability with C-States enabled. What I observed is that with higher multiplier idle clock will go to 1800 - 1900 MHz and with lower multiplier it will be around 2000 - 2200 MHz. C-States usually crash when idling and when voltage goes to around 1.040v, for 1800 - 1900 MHz it's stable. The need of lower multiplier is tied with RAM overclock, which is pretty much free performance and I am not saying that 1600 MHz is bad. However from performance difference I seen comparing 4 GHz to 4.3 GHz and higher RAM frequency I can say there is definitely a difference, especially in single core performance.

As for Vega 64, I have no doubt that it has more raw power than 1070 and 1080. I also looked at your benchmarks before and all seems good performance wise, but the games you tested are generally well optimized games. There are so many games that favor Nvidia GPUs and generally wouldn't give as good of a performance for Vega 64, but that is more developer / engine fault for not optimizing for AMD GPUs. Another thing I observed you tested all games at higher resolution than 1080p and HBM memory would generally will have easier time doing higher resolutions than GDDR5X with Pascal GPUs. But that is of course a good thing and advantage for Vega 64 over 10 series. I am talking about practical aspects here and not saying that Vega 64 is bad anyhow, but for me to upgrade for fairly small performance gain ( in most but certainly not all games, some games will have much more of the gain when that raw power is properly utilized ) doesn't seem worth it. Now 5700 XT might actually be worth it, prices dropping fast and generally I can see some proper cooling models, unlike Vega 64 with blower cooler design. Blower cooler can be useful in workstation / server environment, but generally for daily PC use it can be annoying. Higher temperatures and higher noise level.


----------



## SmOgER

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> with 4 GHz I seen fps drops to 87, lowest fps in that game and with 4.3 GHz / 3500 Uncore and 1888 MHz on RAM I seen lowest fps of 128. Game only uses 2 threads so this is highest jump that can be observed with overclock.


Either that was coincidence or there are other factors at play here (like ram clock, uncore etc..). 4.3Ghz is less than 10% faster than 4Ghz. Even 10% substracted from 128fps = 116FPS.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

SmOgER said:


> Either that was coincidence or there are other factors at play here (like ram clock, uncore etc..). 4.3Ghz is less than 10% faster than 4Ghz. Even 10% substracted from 128fps = 116FPS.


It does indeed make little sense, but I have tested it without C-States enabled as well, which shown same fps. Uncore multiplier at 22x which might but unlikely to cause issues. I tested with 4.4 and 4.5 GHz as well, both shown very minimal increase over 4.3 GHz, within 2 fps difference.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Tested it again and 4 GHz gives me 115 fps in exactly the same spot. C-States on and again it was 115 fps, so I am guessing Windows was doing something without my knowledge the other day.


----------



## IlChengis

Hello Gents.
I want to get my good old X58 based system going again. It's going to be my daily driver. I plan on trying to get back into *light* gaming, but nothing crazy, mostly older titles, so I'll save the Ryzen build for when I decide to run more demanding games. There's a backstory to this system, but in the interest of efficiency I am going to spare you the story and cut to the chase.

I need Memory for this system:
P6X58-E WS
X5675
Apricorn Velocity Duo PCIe card + dual Samsung 850 PRO SSDs


1) According to ASUS the board supports a max of 24GB (4GB x 6), but I believe I read somewhere that it can run 48GB using (8GB x 6). While I like the idea of maxing out to 48GB, stability is my highest priority, since this system was never quite stable... so if 24GB is more stable than 48GB, then I will run 24GB. Do you guys have a solid Memory option for this setup to recommend?

2) My "triple channel" understanding is quite rusty... am I sacrificing a bit of speed if I populate all six (6) RAM slots? What is the recommended memory configuration to maximize my system's potential? I am reading section 2.4 of the manual, but I am still not entirely sure I am interpreting the table on pg. 2-11 correctly.

Partial backstory: I used to run 24GB Samsung Extreme Low Voltage modules (4GB x 6), but the system was unstable (random crashes - not overclocked). I had narrowed it down to the RAM because it was the common denominator (I tried different PSU, Mobo, CPU AND GPU). Earlier this year I took the modules out while troubleshooting, put them in individual antistatic bags and wound up misplacing them somewhere in my office. So that's where I am now. I have NO memory in this system, and I figured I'd do some research on the best option before buying new RAM, hoping to finally get a stable system and be able to rely on it.

Thanks in advance for helping an old man get his PC running again!


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Pretty sure most of these boards will be able to handle 48 GB of RAM. I have 3x 8 GB here and quite likely this is the best option, memory controller generally would have harder time running higher frequencies with 6 sticks compared to 3 and you might even have to run RAM on lower frequency for the same reason too. 

Price wise ECC memory is the best option right now, although it might overclock worse compared to higher frequency ( usually gaming ) RAM. It also depends if you are trying to overclock your CPU and system overall ( including Uncore and RAM ). If not and you just need stability and you want to play only old games and just having machine for web browsing then you should get ECC RAM due to its price. For gaming I would still suggest ECC, but maybe going higher than 1333 MHz. 

What GPU you intend to use with this x58 system?


----------



## SmOgER

IlChengis said:


> Hello Gents.
> I want to get my good old X58 based system going again. It's going to be my daily driver. I plan on trying to get back into *light* gaming, but nothing crazy, mostly older titles, so I'll save the Ryzen build for when I decide to run more demanding games. There's a backstory to this system, but in the interest of efficiency I am going to spare you the story and cut to the chase.
> 
> I need Memory for this system:
> P6X58-E WS
> X5675
> Apricorn Velocity Duo PCIe card + dual Samsung 850 PRO SSDs
> 
> 
> 1) According to ASUS the board supports a max of 24GB (4GB x 6), but I believe I read somewhere that it can run 48GB using (8GB x 6). While I like the idea of maxing out to 48GB, stability is my highest priority, since this system was never quite stable... so if 24GB is more stable than 48GB, then I will run 24GB. Do you guys have a solid Memory option for this setup to recommend?
> 
> 2) My "triple channel" understanding is quite rusty... am I sacrificing a bit of speed if I populate all six (6) RAM slots? What is the recommended memory configuration to maximize my system's potential? I am reading section 2.4 of the manual, but I am still not entirely sure I am interpreting the table on pg. 2-11 correctly.
> 
> Partial backstory: I used to run 24GB Samsung Extreme Low Voltage modules (4GB x 6), but the system was unstable (random crashes - not overclocked). I had narrowed it down to the RAM because it was the common denominator (I tried different PSU, Mobo, CPU AND GPU). Earlier this year I took the modules out while troubleshooting, put them in individual antistatic bags and wound up misplacing them somewhere in my office. So that's where I am now. I have NO memory in this system, and I figured I'd do some research on the best option before buying new RAM, hoping to finally get a stable system and be able to rely on it.
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping an old man get his PC running again!


To be honest since these CPUs have become so cheap I would get greedy and ramp up VTT all the way up to 1.5v-1.6v till you get it stable. Frankly my CPU degraded a bit so that's exactly what I did while at the same time ordered another X5650 as my backup just in case (X5660 was quite similarly priced but my reasoning is those can be degraded more since it was the more popular choice for heavy OC. Furthermore, in the past I've sold X5670 because it didn't actually offer any OC gains over X5650).

PS. Most of the time my system runs 24/7 as that gentle sound from the fans is pleasing and helps me sleep better at night lol.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Some specific games and programs like higher RAM frequencies, although for the most part 1600 MHz would do the job. Here is WWZ in game benchmark - 






Comparing 4.4 and 4 GHz. 4.4 GHz runs RAM on 2000 MHz while 4 GHz runs on 1600 MHz. In some other games difference might be higher, but here it's minimal.


----------



## SmOgER

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Some specific games and programs like higher RAM frequencies, although for the most part 1600 MHz would do the job. Here is WWZ in game benchmark -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing 4.4 and 4 GHz. 4.4 GHz runs RAM on 2000 MHz while 4 GHz runs on 1600 MHz. In some other games difference might be higher, but here it's minimal.


X58 benefits quite a bit from higher ram freq. Tight timings don't do much alone, but high clock combined with as tight timings as you can get away with can result in quite substantial bandwidth increase. We're talking 15-20GB/s vs 25-30GB/s.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Sadly I can't get tight timings with these sticks, 11-12-12 for 2000 MHz. Maybe if I pushed Uncore voltage, but no point to make jump from 3600 MHz to 3800 and go from 1.37v to 1.5v on Uncore to be stable.

From this all time I used x58 platform the highest benefit I seen from higher frequencies is 1% and 0.1% fps lows.


----------



## SmOgER

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Sadly I can't get tight timings with these sticks, 11-12-12 for 2000 MHz. Maybe if I pushed Uncore voltage, but no point to make jump from 3600 MHz to 3800 and go from 1.37v to 1.5v on Uncore to be stable.
> 
> From this all time I used x58 platform the highest benefit I seen from higher frequencies is 1% and 0.1% fps lows.


You don't have the right RAM hence you can't make the comparison mate. It's not the voltage. 
Also higher bandwidth is not beneficial _everywhere_, but it surely gives performance boost in certain scenarios where RAM is more defining factor.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

It's not about sticks being right, but rather memory controller being unable to handle higher voltages and frequencies. RAM frequency decrease latency as well and it's not bandwidth increase alone that is gained. If still using somewhat decent timings latency can be lower with higher frequency. 

I am not making RAM comparison, but rather CPU frequency comparison, including VULKAN and DX11 in that video. Showing how much of the difference there is, some other games benefit more from higher RAM frequencies.


----------



## IlChengis

Thanks for chiming in, gents.



PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Pretty sure most of these boards will be able to handle 48 GB of RAM. I have 3x 8 GB here and quite likely this is the best option, memory controller generally would have harder time running higher frequencies with 6 sticks compared to 3 and you might even have to run RAM on lower frequency for the same reason too.
> 
> Price wise ECC memory is the best option right now, although it might overclock worse compared to higher frequency ( usually gaming ) RAM. It also depends if you are trying to overclock your CPU and system overall ( including Uncore and RAM ). If not and you just need stability and you want to play only old games and just having machine for web browsing then you should get ECC RAM due to its price. For gaming I would still suggest ECC, but maybe going higher than 1333 MHz.
> 
> What GPU you intend to use with this x58 system?


I currently have a Sapphire Radeon HD7950 (3GB) in the machine, but I plan on slapping the best card that this system can take (open to suggestions on that front as well, of course - although the priority is memory right now, since need the system to POST).



SmOgER said:


> To be honest since these CPUs have become so cheap I would get greedy and ramp up VTT all the way up to 1.5v-1.6v till you get it stable. Frankly my CPU degraded a bit so that's exactly what I did while at the same time ordered another X5650 as my backup just in case (X5660 was quite similarly priced but my reasoning is those can be degraded more since it was the more popular choice for heavy OC. Furthermore, in the past I've sold X5670 because it didn't actually offer any OC gains over X5650).
> 
> PS. Most of the time my system runs 24/7 as that gentle sound from the fans is pleasing and helps me sleep better at night lol.


Thank you. Last time I overclocked a CPU was back in the mid 90s, so I'll have to do some massive research to catch up on modern techniques. I am not opposed to slight overvolting or even light overclocking, but right now the main focus is getting some good RAM for this machine.

*Seems like a good option for me would be three (3) 8GB 1600MHz ECC modules then, correct?
If so, is there a particular brand/model that folks have had particularly good luck with?*

Thanks!


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I am not using ECC memory so I wouldn't know. You should ask Kana-Maru, he might know more about which ECC memory sticks are the best for your specific use.

Post above this just disappeared...


----------



## IlChengis

Thank you, I will send him a msg.

If you were referring to my last reply above yours, I got a weird msg saying my reply was awaiting moderation. Maybe that's why it disappeared momentarily.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Yes, that is likely the reason. As for best GPU pairing here is my list -

Budget options - 780 Ti - TITAN Black - Fury - Fury X - R9 390X - RX 480 - RX 580.

Performance per price - 1070 - 1070 Ti - Vega 56 - 2060s - 5600 XT.

Highest performance pairing - 1080 - Vega 64 - 5700 XT - 2070s - 1080 Ti.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

There's 2 types of ECC, registered and non-registered. The registered is often listed as server RAM, the non registered is usually refereed to as unbuffered. I would not get the registered RAM unless you can confirm they will work with your board and you don't mind the slight performance hit.

The unbuffered should work on all motherboards. The registered does not work on all motherboards. It requires a Xeon CPU. From what I've tested only 2Rx8 registered works. There's also a latency increase with registered RAM, which can affect performance depending on the application.

The ones I've tested are Samsung M393B5273CH0-YH9, and M393B5273DH0-YH9. This was on a EVGA X58 SLI and an Asus Rampage II Gene. Both overclocked over 2000Mhz. I reached BCLK limits, so the RAM still has a little headroom. Keep in mind not all RAM clocks the same and it can vary between CPU and motherboards.

Also, I had issues with OEM Samsung unbuffered RAM. I could not get it to automatically detect all 3 channels. I had to increase the round trip latency by 1 or 2 to get the motherboards to detect all of it.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

From what I know most of x58 boards, that are somewhat decent should be able to run registered ECC memory. Latency increase should also be minimal, although I do wonder how much difference there is between registered and non registered ECC sticks in latency. I myself been looking at ECC market, thinking of getting 3 matching sticks for this x58. But all I can see is 1366 MHz frequencies and I doubt these can be pushed past 1700 MHz. Not with any reasonable timings anyway, from fairly long testing process I can say 1880 MHz CL11 seems to be the best spot with sticks I have right now. 

The sticks I have here have been stable on 2600 MHz with Haswell system, yet on x58 2170 MHz seems to be the highest it will go, not to mention weird RAM timings. I can only assume memory controller is limiting RAM. But again it highly depends on workload and high bandwidth in most cases is not needed with old x58 machine. 

My conclusion - get cheapest matching sticks and overclock to 1600 - 1800 MHz, CL9 - CL11 and you will be good.


----------



## Feigemo0771

Just got my hands on a Lenovo ThinkStation S20, what a machine! I put an X5680 and some ECC RAM in it, and it works like a charm. It is way more quiet and stable than my EVGA X58 SLI3. It only takes a few seconds to POST. The motherboard, power supply, cooling fan, and chassis (very well build quality) cost me $60~. It's basically a barebones PC. At this price point, what more could you expect?


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Feigemo0771 said:


> Just got my hands on a Lenovo ThinkStation S20, what a machine! I put an X5680 and some ECC RAM in it, and it works like a charm. It is way more quiet and stable than my EVGA X58 SLI3. It only takes a few seconds to POST. The motherboard, power supply, cooling fan, and chassis (very well build quality) cost me $60~. It's basically a barebones PC. At this price point, what more could you expect?


Seems quite nice, but you mentioned it's more stable compared to EVGA board. Stable as in features and generally less confusing things or stable in overclocking. I think it has server OEM like board? Actually... I think there were some Intel boards that could overclock...


----------



## bacon612

Running 5650 on an Asus Sabertooth board here for ages. The Windows May 2004 update is not happy with my hardware. I haven't tried a clean install but have tried installing it twice and both times have reverted back to the previous version. It installs fine but then runs super slow. Disabling VT-d in bios helped but there are still anomalies. Windows updates error post install and I can't install geforce drivers. Older build of windows 10 is rock solid for me, however. Is anyone else experiencing this?

RTX 2080
Plextor 1tb nvme
Highpoint 4520 raid card

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

The thing that I experience the most with windows 10 is stutter, sutter with C-States enabled, general stutter. Disabling dynamic ticks helps this somewhat and generally reduces stutter. Windows 10 is not liking older systems.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Would like to learn more about turnaround RAM settings, couldn't find much information on google.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

So I decided to test some things related to HPET and it seems, that latency with HPET enabled is indeed better. Although few fps are lost, but generally better frame times are worth it. From what I know on newer systems HPET is not very good.

HPET on - 64 bit in BIOS








CMD commands used - bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes and bcdedit /set useplatformclock true

HPET off - disabled in BIOS









HPET on - 64 bit in BIOS








bcdedit /set tscsyncpolicy Enhanced.

Don't look at graphs as they seem to change scale, max frame time seemingly is lower with HPET on. Also HPET disabled in BIOS and enabled in Windows with dynamic ticks disabled gives awful frame times.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I don't see an obvious difference, other than the graphs having different scaling. The numbers are within 1%.

HPET 32Bit on in BIOS, off in Windows 7 64x, causes lower fps in some UE3 based games for me. My BIOS defaults to this setting which is how I noticed.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

xxpenguinxx said:


> I don't see an obvious difference, other than the graphs having different scaling. The numbers are within 1%.
> 
> HPET 32Bit on in BIOS, off in Windows 7 64x, causes lower fps in some UE3 based games for me. My BIOS defaults to this setting which is how I noticed.


HPET indeed causes lower fps, however I don't see stutters anymore, that used to be there. Windows 10 stutters and such, also with HPET enabled C-States don't have any stutters either.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Tested some games and mostly it didn't seem any different. In Battlefield 1 however with HPET off there was stutter spikes, pretty random slowdowns and freezes. While with HPET on I never seen spikes while playing thro few multiplayer maps with 64 players. 

Tested KF2 as well, UE3 game and it seemingly ran better. Can't say anything about fps though since I have fps locked to 144.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

IlChengis said:


> Hello Gents.
> I want to get my good old X58 based system going again. It's going to be my daily driver. I plan on trying to get back into *light* gaming, but nothing crazy, mostly older titles, so I'll save the Ryzen build for when I decide to run more demanding games. There's a backstory to this system, but in the interest of efficiency I am going to spare you the story and cut to the chase.
> 
> I need Memory for this system:
> P6X58-E WS
> X5675
> Apricorn Velocity Duo PCIe card + dual Samsung 850 PRO SSDs
> 
> 
> 1) According to ASUS the board supports a max of 24GB (4GB x 6), but I believe I read somewhere that it can run 48GB using (8GB x 6). While I like the idea of maxing out to 48GB, stability is my highest priority, since this system was never quite stable... so if 24GB is more stable than 48GB, then I will run 24GB. Do you guys have a solid Memory option for this setup to recommend?
> 
> 2) My "triple channel" understanding is quite rusty... am I sacrificing a bit of speed if I populate all six (6) RAM slots? What is the recommended memory configuration to maximize my system's potential? I am reading section 2.4 of the manual, but I am still not entirely sure I am interpreting the table on pg. 2-11 correctly.
> 
> Partial backstory: I used to run 24GB Samsung Extreme Low Voltage modules (4GB x 6), but the system was unstable (random crashes - not overclocked). I had narrowed it down to the RAM because it was the common denominator (I tried different PSU, Mobo, CPU AND GPU). Earlier this year I took the modules out while troubleshooting, put them in individual antistatic bags and wound up misplacing them somewhere in my office. So that's where I am now. I have NO memory in this system, and I figured I'd do some research on the best option before buying new RAM, hoping to finally get a stable system and be able to rely on it.
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping an old man get his PC running again!


to throw my hat in the ring, check my sig rig wheatley. my system has never been MORE stable than since i filled it up with newer ram (48GB) running XMP settings in the bios. I've got 3 PCIe 16x cards now too.

my current stable settings:
x58 WS P6T Supercomputer OC settings
*CPU vcore: 1.375 in bios *showing 1.392v under load 
*QPI/Dram voltage: 1.350v (bumped from 1.35) VTT (aka IMC, QPI/VTT, QPI/DRAM)
dram bus voltage: 1.5v
IOH Voltage: 1.35v *
dram freq: XMP 1644MHz (3rd from top)
bclock 167MHz 
cpu multi 25x 
load-line cal on
spread spectrum off


----------



## Slayer3032

IlChengis said:


> Hello Gents.
> I want to get my good old X58 based system going again. It's going to be my daily driver. I plan on trying to get back into *light* gaming, but nothing crazy, mostly older titles, so I'll save the Ryzen build for when I decide to run more demanding games. There's a backstory to this system, but in the interest of efficiency I am going to spare you the story and cut to the chase.
> 
> I need Memory for this system:
> P6X58-E WS
> X5675
> Apricorn Velocity Duo PCIe card + dual Samsung 850 PRO SSDs
> 
> 
> 1) According to ASUS the board supports a max of 24GB (4GB x 6), but I believe I read somewhere that it can run 48GB using (8GB x 6). While I like the idea of maxing out to 48GB, stability is my highest priority, since this system was never quite stable... so if 24GB is more stable than 48GB, then I will run 24GB. Do you guys have a solid Memory option for this setup to recommend?
> 
> 2) My "triple channel" understanding is quite rusty... am I sacrificing a bit of speed if I populate all six (6) RAM slots? What is the recommended memory configuration to maximize my system's potential? I am reading section 2.4 of the manual, but I am still not entirely sure I am interpreting the table on pg. 2-11 correctly.
> 
> Partial backstory: I used to run 24GB Samsung Extreme Low Voltage modules (4GB x 6), but the system was unstable (random crashes - not overclocked). I had narrowed it down to the RAM because it was the common denominator (I tried different PSU, Mobo, CPU AND GPU). Earlier this year I took the modules out while troubleshooting, put them in individual antistatic bags and wound up misplacing them somewhere in my office. So that's where I am now. I have NO memory in this system, and I figured I'd do some research on the best option before buying new RAM, hoping to finally get a stable system and be able to rely on it.
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping an old man get his PC running again!


DDR3L came out a long time after X58 launched, X58 was the first consumer DDR3 chipset. You really can't expect the BIOS to know exactly what to do with a different memory spec made for a couple generations newer platforms.

You'll need to manually specify the voltages and latencies, my board straight up lies about the timings it's running on auto and will happily tell me my Mac Pro UDIMMs are running at 7-7-7-x at 1800mhz when most of the time during POST the board randomly changes timings from 10-10-10-28 to 11-10-10-28 on whichever channels it feels like. I make a habit of using auto settings as little as possible on X58 as my GA-X58A-UD5 likes to ignore what "normal" or intel spec is and having voltages randomly increase for no reason isn't very useful.

There's also a spec for how far your QPI/IMC voltage can be from your memory voltage, I'm pretty sure this is already on the very edge with DDR3L and stock voltages. You're likely exceeding this as well and need to be running 1.5-1.65v on the memory.

I personally have never had luck with memory on these boards, 1870mhz is the fastest my board has ever seen even out of my something like $200 set of 3x2gb G.Skill Pi Series and those timings gave up all of the performance that was gained through clockspeed. Personally, I'd jam it full of whatever you can find for a decent price then run it at 1.65v at whatever the most balanced clocks and timings it allows you to. I want to say the 3x2gb sticks of Samsung ECC PC3-12800U I had which I picked up for like $15 ran at [email protected]

I don't imagine there's a huge difference between dual rank 3x8gb and say 6x4gb single rank dimms, I probably wouldn't go out of my way to use something like 6 dual rank dimms as I imagine the memory controller wouldn't be able to run them as fast as 3 single rank dimms. Memory compatibility varies from board to board as well, my board doesn't even POST with my 6x4gb Mac Pro ECC memory. I have to mix memory with a low end stick of DDR3 then I can manually go in and set all of the timings. If I trigger the overclocking failed and it falls back to default settings, I have to mix memory to get into bios so it will POST then swap it back out after a clean shutdown.

6x2gb is probably going to be the cheapest option while 3x4gb will probably have the best performance, unless late production high end 8gb DDR3 dimms were just significantly better. I'd probably go 6x4gb or 3x8gb for the best bang for your buck but trying to find 3 or 6 matching dimms can be a struggle. Fair pricing for DDR3 is about $3/GB, 4GB dimms should start around $10 but it seems like DDR3 has been going up in price recently as DDR4 has came down.

Other than that, IMO the strength of X58 is to jam as many dimms into it as possible. I mix 4 different dimms on my home server where it has 1 3x4gb G.Skill Ripjaws set and 3 different skus of 8gb dimms. It works fine for being a home server and I think one is a low profile DDR3L dimm.



PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Tested some games and mostly it didn't seem any different. In Battlefield 1 however with HPET off there was stutter spikes, pretty random slowdowns and freezes. While with HPET on I never seen spikes while playing thro few multiplayer maps with 64 players.
> 
> Tested KF2 as well, UE3 game and it seemingly ran better. Can't say anything about fps though since I have fps locked to 144.


BF1 and BFV ran amazing with my GTX 1080.

I remember because my G403 developed double clicks the second day of the BFV beta so I spent most of my time in that game getting people with 6600k's and 7600k's that they had just recently bought EXTREMELY angry about how terrible the game ran for them with their brand new RTX cards or 1080ti's. Asking everyone what their performance is then when someone with 4c/4t said it ran terribly, telling them you don't know how it could possibly run poorly lmao. Then just go on about how great it runs on your 10 year old server cpu that you bought for $25 at a gas station. That was a pretty sure way to get people really mad for some reason.

It was a great distraction as I fought Logitech for the next 7 weeks out of the 10 weeks left on my warranty, which is why I remember BFV running really well. I eventually ended up playing it a bunch after it was added to Origin access, can't say I remember poor performance at all. BF1 though I mostly played on a R9 280(non-x) from what I remember ran about as well as you'd expect for a GCN1 card.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Regarding RAM that was very accurate, I have a feeling memory controller is holding memory back. Highest that this system had was 2170 MHz, but at CL11, generally bandwidth increase was noticeable and even latency dropped quite a bit. But it can be a bit of a hassle to get such high BCLK stable. I have Gigabyte board here as well and yes, AUTO settings for most of things are not very good. Once I forgot to manually set RAM voltage and to run slightly higher frequency board decided to use 1.8v. 

I do also get pretty good performance in Battlefield 1, however the issue is single stutter spikes. Which I highly suspect is Windows 10 issue. Disabling dynamic ticks and forcing HPET seemingly fixed it for me. Few fps is lost this way, but generally stutter free experience is more valuable.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

So I decided to buy one 8 GB DDR3 stick for this x58 system to match other two Corsair sticks, so I did just that, paid 42 euros including shipping. The stick I got was somewhat bent, against my better judgment I decided to still test the stick. Removed other two sticks and decided to put it in recommended board slot, no boot as expected. Removed the stick and noticed that it was rather hot, put it back in the packaging and decided to put my old sticks back in... And it seems main RAM slot is dead, I cleaned it and inspected for bent pins, all looked fine. But it refuses to work, so now I can only use dual channel with other 2 white slots left.

What I have learned is not to try out suspicious RAM sticks ever again...


Spoiler: Picture















I tried it because I thought it was only heatsink that was bent and hoped for stick itself to be fine. No more triple channel option it seems.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Link to the item as well, if anyone wants to take a look.


Spoiler: Link












Operatyvioji atmintis (RAM) Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3 CL9 CMZ8GX3M1A1600C9 kaina


Šimtai tūkstančių prekių internetinėje parduotuvėje pigu.lt: kvepalai, buitinė technika, baldai ir kt. Prekybos centras internete - viskas vienoje vietoje!




pigu.lt


----------



## theister

Slayer3032 said:


> X58 was the first consumer DDR3 chipset



First consumer ddr3 plattform was X48 / P45 . The chipsets were able to handle both ddr2 and ddr3


----------



## IlChengis

Apologies Gents, I got into some enjoyable PM conversations and didn't realize until now that there had been new contributions to my post.

Before my inline replies (below), I wanted to share a small development: I found a used (with original receipt for warranty) 32GB Corsair XMS3 kit (4x8GB). PN is CMX32GX3M4A1600C11. Seller is asking $97 shipped. If I were to get these, I would run 3x8GB and keep the 4th module as a spare. I know some of you are running 8GB modules on your boards, but the risk that mine won't like anything higher than 4GB per module gives me cold feet on this deal. If you guys have thoughts on this solution I'd love to hear them.



PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Yes, that is likely the reason. As for best GPU pairing here is my list -
> [...]
> Highest performance pairing - 1080 - Vega 64 - 5700 XT - 2070s - 1080 Ti.


Thank you. After reading Kana-Maru's excellent article I think I will keep an eye on Vega 64 or 5700 XT options during this year's Black Friday. PS: I am very sorry to hear about your possible damaged slot. Are you 100% positive that there are no bent pins? Do you have access to a thermal camera? If yes, why not check to see the temp of whatever known good memory module you put in that slot to see if it runs hotter as well?



xxpenguinxx said:


> There's 2 types of ECC, registered and non-registered. The registered is often listed as server RAM, the non registered is usually refereed to as unbuffered. I would not get the registered RAM unless you can confirm they will work with your board and you don't mind the slight performance hit.
> 
> The unbuffered should work on all motherboards. The registered does not work on all motherboards. It requires a Xeon CPU. From what I've tested only 2Rx8 registered works. There's also a latency increase with registered RAM, which can affect performance depending on the application.
> 
> The ones I've tested are Samsung M393B5273CH0-YH9, and M393B5273DH0-YH9. This was on a EVGA X58 SLI and an Asus Rampage II Gene. Both overclocked over 2000Mhz. I reached BCLK limits, so the RAM still has a little headroom. Keep in mind not all RAM clocks the same and it can vary between CPU and motherboards.
> 
> Also, I had issues with OEM Samsung unbuffered RAM. I could not get it to automatically detect all 3 channels. I had to increase the round trip latency by 1 or 2 to get the motherboards to detect all of it.


Solid info, thank you for sharing. I did find some used SAMSUNG ECC modules, but they didn't match your tested PNs and I didn't want to take chances.



u3b3rg33k said:


> to throw my hat in the ring, check my sig rig wheatley. my system has never been MORE stable than since i filled it up with newer ram (48GB) running XMP settings in the bios. I've got 3 PCIe 16x cards now too.
> [...]


Thank you. Another user running 8GB modules with good results. Hmmm...



Slayer3032 said:


> DDR3L came out a long time after X58 launched, X58 was the first consumer DDR3 chipset. You really can't expect the BIOS to know exactly what to do with a different memory spec made for a couple generations newer platforms.
> 
> You'll need to manually specify the voltages and latencies, my board straight up lies about the timings it's running on auto and will happily tell me my Mac Pro UDIMMs are running at 7-7-7-x at 1800mhz when most of the time during POST the board randomly changes timings from 10-10-10-28 to 11-10-10-28 on whichever channels it feels like. I make a habit of using auto settings as little as possible on X58 as my GA-X58A-UD5 likes to ignore what "normal" or intel spec is and having voltages randomly increase for no reason isn't very useful.
> 
> There's also a spec for how far your QPI/IMC voltage can be from your memory voltage, I'm pretty sure this is already on the very edge with DDR3L and stock voltages. You're likely exceeding this as well and need to be running 1.5-1.65v on the memory.
> 
> I personally have never had luck with memory on these boards, 1870mhz is the fastest my board has ever seen even out of my something like $200 set of 3x2gb G.Skill Pi Series and those timings gave up all of the performance that was gained through clockspeed. Personally, I'd jam it full of whatever you can find for a decent price then run it at 1.65v at whatever the most balanced clocks and timings it allows you to. I want to say the 3x2gb sticks of Samsung ECC PC3-12800U I had which I picked up for like $15 ran at [email protected]
> 
> I don't imagine there's a huge difference between dual rank 3x8gb and say 6x4gb single rank dimms, I probably wouldn't go out of my way to use something like 6 dual rank dimms as I imagine the memory controller wouldn't be able to run them as fast as 3 single rank dimms. Memory compatibility varies from board to board as well, my board doesn't even POST with my 6x4gb Mac Pro ECC memory. I have to mix memory with a low end stick of DDR3 then I can manually go in and set all of the timings. If I trigger the overclocking failed and it falls back to default settings, I have to mix memory to get into bios so it will POST then swap it back out after a clean shutdown.
> 
> 6x2gb is probably going to be the cheapest option while 3x4gb will probably have the best performance, unless late production high end 8gb DDR3 dimms were just significantly better. I'd probably go 6x4gb or 3x8gb for the best bang for your buck but trying to find 3 or 6 matching dimms can be a struggle. Fair pricing for DDR3 is about $3/GB, 4GB dimms should start around $10 but it seems like DDR3 has been going up in price recently as DDR4 has came down.
> 
> Other than that, IMO the strength of X58 is to jam as many dimms into it as possible. I mix 4 different dimms on my home server where it has 1 3x4gb G.Skill Ripjaws set and 3 different skus of 8gb dimms. It works fine for being a home server and I think one is a low profile DDR3L dimm.


This all makes a lot of sense, excellent information. Thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts. I wish I'd posted here sooner, perhaps you fine folks could have helped me to tweak my BIOS settings to make the DDR3L play nice with my setup. Instead, I pulled them to take them to work for testing and wound up misplacing them. 🤦‍♂️ I'd love to hear your thoughts on the Corsair XMS3 kit I mentioned at the top of this post, if you don't mind.

Thanks everyone, your help has been very much appreciated.


----------



## o1dschoo1

u3b3rg33k said:


> to throw my hat in the ring, check my sig rig wheatley. my system has never been MORE stable than since i filled it up with newer ram (48GB) running XMP settings in the bios. I've got 3 PCIe 16x cards now too.
> 
> my current stable settings:
> x58 WS P6T Supercomputer OC settings
> *CPU vcore: 1.375 in bios *showing 1.392v under load
> *QPI/Dram voltage: 1.350v (bumped from 1.35) VTT (aka IMC, QPI/VTT, QPI/DRAM)
> dram bus voltage: 1.5v
> IOH Voltage: 1.35v *
> dram freq: XMP 1644MHz (3rd from top)
> bclock 167MHz
> cpu multi 25x
> load-line cal on
> spread spectrum off


That's not bad at all


----------



## DooM3

IlChengis said:


> This all makes a lot of sense, excellent information. Thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts. I wish I'd posted here sooner, perhaps you fine folks could have helped me to tweak my BIOS settings to make the DDR3L play nice with my setup. Instead, I pulled them to take them to work for testing and wound up misplacing them. 🤦‍♂️ I'd love to hear your thoughts on the Corsair XMS3 kit I mentioned at the top of this post, if you don't mind.
> 
> Thanks everyone, your help has been very much appreciated.


If you have a gigabyte EX series combined with ramm ddr3L, by correctly setting the timings and frequencies written internally, they can work very well even at 1.3volt


----------



## IlChengis

DooM3 said:


> If you have a gigabyte EX series combined with ramm ddr3L, by correctly setting the timings and frequencies written internally, they can work very well even at 1.3volt


Ciao DooM3... anche tu di Roma, eh? Te la sei vista la partita oggi? Grazie x il contributo, purtroppo le mie stecche DDR3L le ho smarrite, quindi mi tocca cercarmi memoria nuova.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

o1dschoo1 said:


> That's not bad at all


I can't complain. given how capable the system is now I still can't justify a new build. Doom Eternal runs just fine, even while folding 24/7 on the 2nd GPU. 

the plethora of PCIe slots is a real boon to longevity. I can add any feature I want, and thanks to it being a switched architecture, well, bandwidth all the things!


----------



## o1dschoo1

u3b3rg33k said:


> I can't complain. given how capable the system is now I still can't justify a new build. Doom Eternal runs just fine, even while folding 24/7 on the 2nd GPU.
> 
> the plethora of PCIe slots is a real boon to longevity. I can add any feature I want, and thanks to it being a switched architecture, well, bandwidth all the things!


X58 really surprised me honestly. 4ghz or faster 970 and you should be good in newer games.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Regarding dead RAM slot, well dead is accurate description. I closely investigated and noticed that one of the pins looked darker, didn't seem anyhow damaged just darker. I thought maybe it's dust or something and used toothbrush to gently clean it well it fell out on first brush. That pin likely was old and nearing it's end and bent RAM stick finished it, for the sake of knowing I tested same RAM stick in other slot and as expected it didn't post. From what I know dead RAM sticks rarely kill RAM slots.


----------



## IlChengis

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Regarding dead RAM slot, well dead is accurate description. I closely investigated and noticed that one of the pins looked darker, didn't seem anyhow damaged just darker. I thought maybe it's dust or something and used toothbrush to gently clean it well it fell out on first brush. That pin likely was old and nearing it's end and bent RAM stick finished it, for the sake of knowing I tested same RAM stick in other slot and as expected it didn't post. From what I know dead RAM sticks rarely kill RAM slots.


Man, that sucks, sorry to hear. Are you comfortable with a soldering iron? It _is_ a delicate job, but FYI you should be able to replace that slot with the right equipment and a bit of experience. Here's a replacement slot that ships from Europe (local to you, no?). If you're rusty or inexperienced with soldering, I recommend buying one of those Arduino kits that you put together, along with an LoL shield (alternate feeBay link). By the time you're done building those two, you'll be ready to replace a 240-pin slot on your mobo. If you want to try and tackle this job, I am happy to help with any advice you might need, just reach out and we'll take it offline so we don't derail this thread too much.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

IlChengis said:


> Man, that sucks, sorry to hear. Are you comfortable with a soldering iron? It _is_ a delicate job, but FYI you should be able to replace that slot with the right equipment and a bit of experience. Here's a replacement slot that ships from Europe (local to you, no?). If you're rusty or inexperienced with soldering, I recommend buying one of those Arduino kits that you put together, along with an LoL shield (alternate feeBay link). By the time you're done building those two, you'll be ready to replace a 240-pin slot on your mobo. If you want to try and tackle this job, I am happy to help with any advice you might need, just reach out and we'll take it offline so we don't derail this thread too much.


Thank you for your offer to help me, however soldering old x58 board might actually cost more than getting another used board. I don't have that much soldering experience and generally it's not my cup of tea. 

For now dual channel will have to do, still have 16 GB of RAM running on 1870 MHz 9-10-10-29-1T. I should look at x79 and x99 boards now, although new Ryzens makes it hard to want x79 or x99 CPU. I haven't checked myself, but I heard that x79 Xeons actually overclock. Assuming with BIOS mod and thro multiplier rather than BCLK.

Highest loss I see going dual channel instead of triple channel is in copy bandwidth in Aida64 memory and cache benchmark.


----------



## IlChengis

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Thank you for your offer to help me, however soldering old x58 board might actually cost more than getting another used board. I don't have that much soldering experience and generally it's not my cup of tea.


Say no more, brother. Folks have different priorities and interests. In my eyes, any mobo with a bad memory slot is the perfect opportunity to practice or test existing soldering skills, but I have to accept the fact that there are people out there with better priorities.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I personally don't have tools and don't feel like getting tools to mess with it. As for practice it might be good, yes. People often decide on their priorities depending on what they like more. 

So I decided to clean up my x58 system today. Changed to single radiator instead of using two, did some cable management, cleaned dust and removed some fans that were less useful. Some pictures below.



Spoiler: Missing RAM slot pin

















Spoiler: Sanded CPU

























Spoiler: How my x58 system looks now.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Nice pic of the missing pin. Grade A technician work right there. Glad you were able to figure it out and I understand that soldiering isn't for everyone. Maybe one day you'll give a shot when you either move on to another build or get another X58 motherboard. 

Also nice pics of the CPU and gaming rig. I believe you said the temps didn't change that much or something like that in a previous post. That CPU looks really cool and nice btw.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

CPU could be polished a bit more, but I was focusing on flatness rather than smoothness. I also have sanded x5670 before to finer detail and it can take a long time to get it really smooth. Sanding helped temps generally being closer between cores, but that aside max core temp is pretty much the same. 

As for cooling I won't be needed that extra radiator since I won't be pushing 1.55v thro my CPU anymore. What I needed to test I tested and now I intend to focus on " casual " use. Might actually run 4 GHz for daily use, 1600 RAM 8-9-9. There are some games that benefit from extra bandwidth, that is only reason why I am not using 4 GHz profile with 1600 MHz RAM ( profile with generally lower BCLK and all voltages fairly low ).


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Regarding latency and stutter, after long investigation I can say that there are few things that can cause it.


C - States enabled in BIOS tend to cause some fps drops and added latency ( except for C1E, that seems to be quite useful and does not cause any issues ).
Windows Power options, would suggest using performance plan. More specifically making sure minimum processor state is 100% ( don't worry CPU will still drop idle clock ).
USB ports, I noticed high latency with 2.0 ports and much much lower latency with 3.0 ports. It's a little bit annoying when 3.0 ports won't work on boot so I can't get in BIOS.
Nvidia driver, while adaptive performance setting is nice it might add some latency and prefer maximum performance reduces that said latency ( checked my OC, same latency ).
Network driver, looked again at network driver settings and found some power saving features on, so turned these off. But generally this still need to be optimized a little bit more.
I am sure there are still few things to be optimized, but I don't have stutter anymore and everything feels smooth.


----------



## SmOgER

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> The thing that I experience the most with windows 10 is stutter, sutter with C-States enabled, general stutter. Disabling dynamic ticks helps this somewhat and generally reduces stutter. Windows 10 is not liking older systems.


I'm actually experiencing some occasional sound/system stutter regardless of the C-States. Could be somewhat related. This have been the case with various configurations on X58 system for me but it's pretty minor so I didn't bother looking into it.



PotatoVonEpicus said:


> As for cooling I won't be needed that extra radiator since I won't be pushing 1.55v thro my CPU anymore. What I needed to test I tested and now I intend to focus on " casual " use. Might actually run 4 GHz for daily use, 1600 RAM 8-9-9. There are some games that benefit from extra bandwidth, that is only reason why I am not using 4 GHz profile with 1600 MHz RAM ( profile with generally lower BCLK and all voltages fairly low ).


Migt be a coincidence but generally I've noticed that CPUs which need higher voltage tend to run cooler volt for volt.


----------



## rickmig

Hi all!
New time poster - Old time user here! Hope you're all OK in these times 

- I've been using X58 platform since 2010. Always used my i7-920 and now switched to XEON W3680 because 6 cores and price.
My system:
Motherboard: ASUS P6X58D - Premium
CPU: Xeon W3680 (133 X25)
RAM: GSkill Ripjaws 1600Mhz (9-9-9-24)
Cooler: Noctua NH-D15 (new)
GPU: GTX 1060 6Gb

- Just got a new Noctua cooler bacause @4GHz I was getting temps high @80'sºC and wasn't comfortable with... Now with the NH-D15 i'm in the mid 60's @4.2Ghz under full load! This is the speed i'm trying to test now.

- I've tried some tweaking and got about: 
3.8 Ghz - 1.216v Vcore (X19)
4.0 Ghz - 1.296v Vcore (X20)
4.2 Ghz - 1.336v Vcore (X21)
BLCK = 200
QPI/RAM (VTT) = 1.25v or 1.225v
RAM - 1.60v
LLC = Enabled

- I'm trying to use voltage OFFSET to get to same voltages or thereabouts, and got the benefit of reduced voltage when not under load. Got SPEEDSTEP enabled and other C STATES.


Right now I'm focusing using the OFFSET voltage because of the benefits of low voltage when just browsing or doing low load stuff.
Now, i used OCCT, AIDA64 and IBT and some GTA5 runs to get stability tests. I use GTA because I got to understanding that many times I got a good test (pass) in OCCT and AIDA64 tests but then after 15 or 20 minutes playing GTA it crashed to desktop telling me there is some kind of instability. Then I bumped Vcore a notch and it got better. Also bumped a little ICH (1.82v) just in case...
This is not unique to GTA, it happened also in some other low activity programs.
Well this is strange to me because it isn't what I was used to.
I can only think that is has something to do with the low voltage situations with the C STATES or something... Maybe you guys can help me here try to understand what can it be???
Or maybe some kind of setting that can make it stable. I'm not an expert so.. 

Thanks 
RicK


----------



## rhkcommander959

Could be voltage dropping lower than needed. Are you logging voltages while doing those activities?


----------



## rickmig

rhkcommander959 said:


> Could be voltage dropping lower than needed. Are you logging voltages while doing those activities?


Hi!
Well i'm not. I have always CPUZ open and can see the fluctuation, but don't konw if it's good or not...
How can I log the voltages?
Regards


----------



## 99belle99

rickmig said:


> Hi all!
> New time poster - Old time user here! Hope you're all OK in these times
> 
> - I've been using X58 platform since 2010. Always used my i7-920 and now switched to XEON W3680 because 6 cores and price.
> My system:
> Motherboard: ASUS P6X58D - Premium
> CPU: Xeon W3680 (133 X25)
> RAM: GSkill Ripjaws 1600Mhz (9-9-9-24)
> Cooler: Noctua NH-D15 (new)
> GPU: GTX 1060 6Gb
> 
> - Just got a new Noctua cooler bacause @4GHz I was getting temps high @80'sºC and wasn't comfortable with... Now with the NH-D15 i'm in the mid 60's @4.2Ghz under full load! This is the speed i'm trying to test now.
> 
> - I've tried some tweaking and got about:
> 3.8 Ghz - 1.216v Vcore (X19)
> 4.0 Ghz - 1.296v Vcore (X20)
> 4.2 Ghz - 1.336v Vcore (X21)
> BLCK = 200
> QPI/RAM (VTT) = 1.25v or 1.225v
> RAM - 1.60v
> LLC = Enabled


I've since moved on to Ryzen but I ran my X5660 @ 4.2Ghz for a few years with no instability at all. 

I ran 4.2GHz
Bclk: 200
RAM 1600MHz 7-7-7-20 1T @ 1.66V
All C states enabled
Standard LLC
I ran Vcore: 1.3000V and QPI/Vtt: 1.235V

Try bumping the QPI/Vtt up that small bit to my setting and see.


----------



## rickmig

99belle99 said:


> I've since moved on to Ryzen but I ran my X5660 @ 4.2Ghz for a few years with no instability at all.
> 
> I ran 4.2GHz
> Bclk: 200
> RAM 1600MHz 7-7-7-20 1T @ 1.66V
> All C states enabled
> Standard LLC
> I ran Vcore: 1.3000V and QPI/Vtt: 1.235V
> 
> Try bumping the QPI/Vtt up that small bit to my setting and see.



I tried to IBT Max and it did get some instability with my settings. I wil try to bump the QPI/VTT to maybe 1.275 to see if get s OK.
99belle99, did used VCore OFFSET or manual VCore?
Meanwhile I got back to 4.0 to see IBT stability and did get it good. Same settings as above except VCore= 1.304 in CPUZ.
All this tests done with VCore OFFSET.

Another topic:

I also have a question regarding the QPI/North speed. I'm using 3200Mhz as reference (and always used). Is ther eany benefict regarding SEEN performance upping this value? lets say 3400 or 3600? Keeping in mind that will probably be necessary to up the QTI/VTT voltage substantially for a minor gain??


Another thing that always intrigued me was if has any difference in using for ex. BCLK 200 + 20X Multi (4000Mhz) or 16B BCLK + 24X Multi (~4000Mhz) ??? Is there a benefit in using a high base clock? Or a lower is the same and have lower CPU loads at idle for instance??
Thanks 
RicK


----------



## 99belle99

I'm pretty sure there was voltage offset available on my board. So I just set 1.3V and LLC was standard.


----------



## Kana-Maru

rickmig said:


> Hi all!
> New time poster - Old time user here! Hope you're all OK in these times


Welcome to the forums.



rickmig said:


> - Just got a new Noctua cooler bacause @4GHz I was getting temps high @80'sºC and wasn't comfortable with... Now with the NH-D15 i'm in the mid 60's @4.2Ghz under full load!


Very nice!



rickmig said:


> - I've tried some tweaking and got about:
> 3.8 Ghz - 1.216v Vcore (X19)
> 4.0 Ghz - 1.296v Vcore (X20)
> 4.2 Ghz - 1.336v Vcore (X21)
> BLCK = 200
> QPI/RAM (VTT) = 1.25v or 1.225v
> *RAM - 1.60v*
> LLC = Enabled


Pretty decent voltages on the CPU. Jumping only 200Mhz is pretty large jump from 1.21v to 1.29v, but I would knock the RAM voltage up to *1.65v *if I were you.



rickmig said:


> I'm trying to use voltage OFFSET to get to same voltages or thereabouts, and got the benefit of reduced voltage when not under load. Got SPEEDSTEP enabled and other C STATES.


That can be quite a struggle especially when latency/stutter issues come into play. Windows 7 didn't have that many problems, but Windows 10 seems to have caused all types of issues in that area. I personally do run all C-states + Speedstep. It can cause random crashes so keep that in mind when using those 2 settings. I believe my 3.8Ghz (@ 1.16v) get as low as 0.09v - 1.06v. Your wattage will drop regardless whether you have C-States\SpeedStep or not. 

In this link *(click here)* back when I did my *Fury X 2020 Review *you can cleanly see even at 4Ghz @ (C-states & Speedstep disabled) my CPU & overall wattage still dropped down at Idle or light loads. So at least you won't have to worry about your power usage being high when you aren't doing much on the PC.



rickmig said:


> Now, i used OCCT, AIDA64 and IBT and some GTA5 runs to get stability tests. I use GTA because I got to understanding that many times I got a good test (pass) in OCCT and AIDA64 tests but then after 15 or 20 minutes playing GTA it crashed to desktop telling me there is some kind of instability. Then I bumped Vcore a notch and it got better. Also bumped a little ICH (1.82v) just in case...


The last time I benched GTA5 I realized it's a poorly threaded game. I never got around to writing about GTA5 and just ignored it in my Vega 64 2020 Review. Just run something else like Unigine or 3DMark Benchmarks (or something similar) repeatedly to stress the card and CPU. After you can past those repeated test then try GTA5 and see what happens. 



rickmig said:


> I also have a question regarding the QPI/North speed. I'm using 3200Mhz as reference (and always used). Is ther eany benefict regarding SEEN performance upping this value? lets say 3400 or 3600? Keeping in mind that will probably be necessary to up the QTI/VTT voltage substantially for a minor gain??


If you increase the speed you'll need to increase the voltage usually for stability issues over time. Increasing it can increase performance, but you might not notice the increase in the long run unless you are running benchmarking tools daily. Daily usage won't be a big difference for normal tasks. 




rickmig said:


> Aother thing that always intrigued me was if has any difference in using for ex. BCLK 200 + 20X Multi (4000Mhz) or 16B BCLK + 24X Multi (~4000Mhz) ??? Is there a benefit in using a high base clock? Or a lower is the same and have lower CPU loads at idle for instance??


Using a lower BCLK usually leads to lower voltages and less stress on the MB overall. It affects many voltages\components\Freq. such as the DRAM Frequency. Obviously with the DRAM Freq. you can use the multiplier to adjust the Freq. and other settings as well. The higher the BCLK the less chances of the OC being successful (more work involved). 160Mhz to 200Mhz is normally the sweet spots.


----------



## rickmig

Kana-Maru said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty decent voltages on the CPU. Jumping only 200Mhz is pretty large jump from 1.21v to 1.29v, but I would knock the RAM voltage up to *1.65v *if I were you.
> 
> 
> 
> That can be quite a struggle especially when latency/stutter issues come into play. Windows 7 didn't have that many problems, but Windows 10 seems to have caused all types of issues in that area. I personally do run all C-states + Speedstep. It can cause random crashes so keep that in mind when using those 2 settings. I believe my 3.8Ghz (@ 1.16v) get as low as 0.09v - 1.06v. Your wattage will drop regardless whether you have C-States\SpeedStep or not.
> 
> In this link *(click here)* back when I did my *Fury X 2020 Review *you can cleanly see even at 4Ghz @ (C-states & Speedstep disabled) my CPU & overall wattage still dropped down at Idle or light loads. So at least you won't have to worry about your power usage being high when you aren't doing much on the PC.
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I benched GTA5 I realized it's a poorly threaded game. I never got around to writing about GTA5 and just ignored it in my Vega 64 2020 Review. Just run something else like Unigine or 3DMark Benchmarks (or something similar) repeatedly to stress the card and CPU. After you can past those repeated test then try GTA5 and see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> If you increase the speed you'll need to increase the voltage usually for stability issues over time. Increasing it can increase performance, but you might not notice the increase in the long run unless you are running benchmarking tools daily. Daily usage won't be a big difference for normal tasks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using a lower BCLK usually leads to lower voltages and less stress on the MB overall. It affects many voltages\components\Freq. such as the DRAM Frequency. Obviously with the DRAM Freq. you can use the multiplier to adjust the Freq. and other settings as well. The higher the BCLK the less chances of the OC being successful (more work involved). 160Mhz to 200Mhz is normally the sweet spots.



Hi all, thanks @Kana-Maru , that's awesome insight.
- Right now i've a pretty stable:
4.0 Ghz - 1.296v MAX - Vcore ( Multi X20)
BLCK = 200
Norh bridge = 3200 Mhz
QPI/RAM (VTT) = 1.25v
PLL = 1.84
IOH = 1.12
RAM (12Gb+6Gb Ripjaws)- 1600 Mhz @1.64v
LLC = Enabled

Disabled CSTATES (except Speedstep and C1E - these are ON)


I think it's pretty stable, run various benchmarks, as IBT very high and custom (~8000 mem ) , OCCT, played some games etc. etc. SOLID.
@Kana-Maru as you pointed I upped the ram voltage to 1.64. seems good. Kept the BCLK @200 because i can , and DIDN'T disabled SPEEDSTEP because when I tried it the cpu only did 4000 Mhz. No clocking/multiplying down... Kept it enabled.
-Temps are in 60's region max, for testing. In general gaming around 50ºC to 60ºC.

-Now some day I might wanto to try 4.2 GHz. I did little testing and did game fine @1.336 VCore , but did 1 test in IBT (high) which fail and did not try again. Maybe someone can give some ideias for that kind of overclock? Raise Vcore? VTT? PLL?

Thanks,
Best Regards,
RicK


----------



## Kana-Maru

rickmig said:


> -Now some day I might wanto to try 4.2 GHz. I did little testing and did game fine @1.336 VCore , but did 1 test in IBT (high) which fail and did not try again. Maybe someone can give some ideias for that kind of overclock? *Raise Vcore? VTT? PLL?*


Well let me be the first to tell you to leave the PLL voltage alone. Leaving it set to it's default voltage would be wise (1.80v I believe) 

@ 4.2Ghz you might want to increase the VTT, IOH, ICH first then to see if you can get stability..... then increase the vCore if you must. 

I see you are stated *"12Gb+6Gb Ripjaws" , *How many RAM modules are you running and what are their specs?


----------



## rickmig

Kana-Maru said:


> Well let me be the first to tell you to leave the PLL voltage alone. Leaving it set to it's default voltage would be wise (1.80v I believe)
> 
> @ 4.2Ghz you might want to increase the VTT, IOH, ICH first then to see if you can get stability..... then increase the vCore if you must.
> 
> I see you are stated *"12Gb+6Gb Ripjaws" , *How many RAM modules are you running and what are their specs?




Well in previous attempts i got to 4.2 @ 1.336 Vcore. I'll start from there, maybe a little more QPI/VTT which at the time I used 1.25v only.
Yes Ripjaws 12GB (9-9-9-24) and 6 Gb ( 8-8-8-24). I run them all 6 sticks @ 1.64 now. but 1.50 is also possible, don't know if IBT stable or not. I run the timings @ 9-9-9-24 or 9-8-8-24. right know i'm testing with 9-9-9 to be safe,

Regards,
RicK


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I have x5680 here and this CPU been very resistant regarding core voltage, especially when using C-States. Running 4.3 GHz right now on 1.42v, passed around 3 hours of small LinX tests ( 256 MB ) and around 30 hours total of full memory LinX tests. Not even including some Prime95 hours or video rendering. I noticed that more often than not when it looks like RAM instability it's usually Vcore being slightly too low.

Using Hwinfo and LinX you can easily find where the issue is. Just run 256 MB tests, fast errors usually mean too low Vcore. Hwinfo showing cache error means too low VTT or too high Uncore frequency ( by it being too high I mean you need much higher voltage than it's practical to use ). LinX crashing or just process killing itself means RAM is unstable. 

Now all that aside, I see higher performance gains from fine tuning and carefully picking drivers compared to performance gains going from 4 GHz to 4.3 GHz. Running dual channel right now 2x 8 GB, 1870 9-10-10-29 and honestly bandwidth is really close compared to 2000 MHz. Lower BCLK usually is better and much more convenient regarding stability, so I would suggest to start there. 

Regarding C-States, despite the fact that I can have all C-States working, fully stable and without any latency issues. I see very rare stutter with C-States enabled, stutter that is not picked up by latencymon, it likely occurs when voltage drops while CPU load is low. So I just use C1E and this might not be relevant at all, it might depend on board and CPU and voltages used.


----------



## rickmig

Thank you @PotatoVonEpicus ! I will take into account your help in next updates.
Right now i'm still still tweaking my 4.0 Ghz overclock to see the real optimal settings regarding speed / reliabilty / power!

So I re-enabled all C-STATES. I dropped CPU PPL to 1.82v and IOH to stock 1.10v. I think the 1.64v on the RAM is making the thing stable from before...
Did all the tests and everything solid! Now I will drop the QPI/RAM (VTT) to check where it belongs. I think Vcore is within the limits , but maybe I'll check also the limits. Then the 4.0 overclock done and dusted! 
Because really... the machine is very solid and goes with a ease with everything I throw at it!
Cinebench score , by the way = 920.

Next, we'll see the diference @ 4.2 

Meanwhile I got myself on the way a XEON X5675 which I'm curious to see the overclock potencial as the 95W TDP will be the key diference. Maybe the diference won't be much from the W3680 but I'll have some thing to keep me entertained in this not so good times...
Maybe some of you have some insight on this?!

Regards,
RicK


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Hitting consistent 1000 points in Cinebench R15 on 4.3 GHz. But generally best frequency for CPU would be in 3.9 to 4.1 GHz range, it highly depends on what do you want to do with the CPU. I am running 4.3 GHz only for convenience and higher RAM speed with higher BCLK. 

As for 95w TDP, if you look at x5670 TDP and compare it to x5680 you will see TDP for x5680 is higher only because of higher turbo frequency. I believe same applies to your W3680, best bet to get good overclocking chip is 980x and 990x, but you would want to find one that was barely used.


----------



## Kana-Maru

rickmig said:


> I think the 1.64v on the RAM is making the thing stable from before...


Sounds great. Glad I could help. Don't forget that 1.65v won't hurt either. Whatever you are using to keep it stable is great though. 


I haven't benchmarked my system in awhile (outside of a few GPU benchmarks earlier this year). Guess I'll need to load up CinebenchR15 again someday. I know that my results in IntelBurnTest are still consistent with 3.8Ghz @ 1.16v with around 80 GFOPS.


----------



## Kana-Maru

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Hitting consistent 1000 points in Cinebench R15 on 4.3 GHz.


Well I finally got around to running CinebenchR15 and I hit:
*907*cb with *3.8Ghz @ 1.16v* (DDR3-1600Mhz)

Roughly 10% to 11% slower than your 4.3Ghz results.

I normally go from 3.8Ghz & 4.0Ghz straight to 4.6Ghz & 4.8Ghz and skip everything in between(4.1Ghz - 4.5Ghz).




PotatoVonEpicus said:


> I am running 4.3 GHz only for convenience and higher RAM speed with higher BCLK.


I can do up to RDIMM DDR3-*2000Mhz\2100Mhz* with really good timings @ 3.8Ghz and higher (4.6Ghz\4.8Ghz)


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

My 4 GHz saved profile hits 926 points in Cinebench R15, 1.3v with all C-States enabled. RAM on 1600 MHz, 8-9-9-26 1.52v. Honestly much more convenient overclock to run than 4.3 GHz, lower TDP and also less heat.

But 4.3 GHz overclock is generally more tweaked for performance. RAM on 1870 MHz, 9-10-10-29 1.6v and Uncore on 3740 MHz 1.43v. I notice that having those extra 200 MHz on Uncore does make a difference. 

I could also push my RAM to 2000 MHz +, the highest stable I had is 2170 MHz and highest I had that booted was 2200 MHz. But then there definitely is some hassle getting all voltages right and getting trfc right as well. I did some testing, mostly in games to find the best RAM frequency with this x58 platform. There is little difference going higher than 1800 MHz and generally there is higher benefit in bandwidth going triple channel than running 2000 MHz +. In my opinion 1700 - 1900 MHz with good timings is sweet spot for x58.


----------



## Kana-Maru

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> My 4 GHz saved profile hits 926 points in Cinebench R15, 1.3v with all C-States enabled. RAM on 1600 MHz, 8-9-9-26 1.52v. Honestly much more convenient overclock to run than 4.3 GHz, lower TDP and also less heat.


Sounds about right. Your 5% higher overclock only results in about *2% of a performance increase* in CinebenchR15. The most telling for me would be the voltage. -12% voltage reduction for only a -2% difference hit in performance according to this benchmark would be worth it. 



PotatoVonEpicus said:


> There is little difference going higher than 1800 MHz and generally there is higher benefit in bandwidth going triple channel than running 2000 MHz +. In my opinion 1700 - 1900 MHz with good timings is sweet spot for x58.


For gaming this article goes more in-depth with that:
X58 DDR3- 1600Mhz vs 1900Mhz vs 2000Mhz Performance % Comparisons

Although a bit outdated it's still relevant. In *2020 with my RX Vega 64* there is extremely little difference between 2000Mhz-2100Mhz vs 1600Mhz after running a few benchmarks when it comes to gaming. 

Outside of gaming, depending on what your needs, DDR3-1600Mhz is still a great sweetspot after ALL of these years especially with the nice timings compared to higher frequencies. Most people will NEVER saturate all of their DRAM bandwidth let alone actually "need" tons of RAM. Personally I do need the bandwidth since I do a lot of different things with my workstations, but lately I haven't been doing as much since things slowed down due to COVID.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Generally 1600 MHz is fine for most users, I am running higher than 4 GHz frequency on CPU so I am collecting that extra 2% or so performance from my RAM. Running higher frequency on RAM also reduces latency if timings are set correctly. Wouldn't call 1600 MHz a sweespot if you can as easily run CL9 1800 MHz +, it's just free performance as small of a gain it is, it's still a gain.


----------



## Kana-Maru

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> My 4 GHz saved profile hits 926 points in Cinebench R15, 1.3v with all C-States enabled. RAM on 1600 MHz, 8-9-9-26 1.52v.


..........
....


PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Generally 1600 MHz is fine for most users, I am running higher than 4 GHz frequency on CPU so I am collecting that extra 2% or so performance from my RAM.


That's not exactly how that works actually. For instance I get higher performance @ 4Ghz with *ONLY *DDR3-1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 as well.

*PotatoVonEpicus**:* *926cb* @ 4Ghz - *DDR3-1600* (8-9-9-26)

*Kana-Maru: **948cb **@* *4Ghz - DDR3-1600 (9-9-9-24)*

So clock for clock with the same RAM frequency and slightly different timings I gained more performance. RAM won't be a factor in this specific benchmark.

That performance scaling from my 3.8Ghz to 4Ghz is on point.



PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Running higher frequency on RAM also reduces latency if timings are set correctly.


There is a lot at play when it comes to RAM, but you'll want tighter timing with higher frequencies if possible. That in turns means more voltage. Unless the higher frequencies + lower latency will make a huge different it's normally not worth it. Especially for daily usage or gaming. In essence lower frequencies and tighter timings can go a long way when latency is the main issue. Enthusiast just want higher and higher even if the returns are diminishing and actually needed in 99.9% cases so I get it.



PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Wouldn't call 1600 MHz a sweespot if you can as easily run CL9 1800 MHz +, it's just free performance as small of a gain it is, it's still a gain.


I would beg to differ since you can get as low as 6 and 7 @ DDR3-1600Mhz so the performance isn't as "free" as you think with DDR3-1800Mhz. Free would be 1600Mhz with lower CL making it even faster when latency is taken into account.

With all of that being said it would not really matter that much on our older platforms anyways since there are to many variables to take into account when it comes to our ancient platforms. The newer architectures will always do much better, but hey at least we can get all the performance that we can. It just become an issue when the performance starts to show diminishing results for more voltage\stress on the components. That's all.


----------



## BOBKOC

Kana-Maru said:


> *PotatoVonEpicus**:* *926cb* @ 4Ghz - *DDR3-1600* (8-9-9-26)
> *Kana-Maru: **948cb **@* *4Ghz - DDR3-1600 (9-9-9-24)*


 realtime priority for the process + equal for NB to avoid discrepancies

&for referencing↓
CB15((RealTime+(Spectr&Meltdown_off))[email protected][email protected][email protected](8-9-10-22-1T&RTL_59-60-61)) =+-1050


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I am running dual channel here and my sub timings are set on AUTO. Mainly due to lack of time to stress test RAM, this aside I do agree that tighter sub timings give some performance. But you can get tighter sub timings with higher frequencies as well.

I agree, most of users won't benefit from RAM bandwidth, I however was hosting some servers from RAM disk ( while I had 24 GB of RAM that is ). Frequency gives more bandwidth than tighter timings, thus more speed in such applications like RAM disk.

With modest increase of Uncore frequency ( to 3840 MHz  ) I was able to hit 940 points in Cinebench R15, without touching RAM timings. Honestly wish I had unlocked CPU so I could change RAM multiplier and see how 2000 MHz RAM does with exactly same settings other than timings. In previous testing with triple channel I noticed Cinebench R15 score can get a boost from 5 to 15 points from RAM frequency increase. RAM frequency seems to be more hassle free way to get performance compared to tweaking timings, you would want to increase voltage while tweaking timings as well so there is no difference.

I Can't get CL7 out of these sticks, however I can push it up to 1900 MHz while keeping CL9, so this generally depends on what specific RAM sticks can do. Some might do really tight timings ( mine won't ), some might do higher frequency, some might be bad overclocking sticks in general.




BOBKOC said:


> realtime priority for the process + equal for NB to avoid discrepancies
> 
> &for referencing↓
> CB15((RealTime+(Spectr&Meltdown_off))[email protected][email protected][email protected](8-9-10-22-1T&RTL_59-60-61)) =+-1050


Not trying to compete here in 4 GHz 10 year old CPU performance race . But I strongly believe that 4 GHz with 2100 MHz RAM and tight timings paired with high Uncore frequency could hit 1000 points in Cinebench R15. Also that is really good score for 4.4 GHz, no Uncore degradation yet? That voltage is rather high.


----------



## Kana-Maru

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> I am running dual channel here and my sub timings are set on AUTO. Mainly due to lack of time to stress test RAM, this aside I do agree that tighter sub timings give some performance. But you can get tighter sub timings with higher frequencies as well.


That is true that tighter timings can give some performance, but I don't think it would be that great in this test for each individual results let alone comparisons.



PotatoVonEpicus said:


> I agree, most of users won't benefit from RAM bandwidth, I however was hosting some servers from RAM disk ( while I had 24 GB of RAM that is ). Frequency gives more bandwidth than tighter timings, thus more speed in such applications like RAM disk


Did you host those servers on X58+RAM Disk? RAM Disks are already extremely fast, what exactly and why were you pumping crucial data through it? Anyways that is a specific case I was speaking of. If you need the extra bandwidth for professional or specific workloads that's understandable (when there is actual money on the line in most cases). The majority home consumers won't need it especially if it isn't time critical or work related. The biggest things I see from home users across the forums\web are gaming-streaming, synthetic benchmarks and scientific programs such as folding etc. Nothing crucial to the point to were they are using anything close to their actual PC performance most of the time.




PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Not trying to compete here in 4 GHz 10 year old CPU performance race . But I strongly believe that 4 GHz with 2100 MHz RAM and tight timings paired with high Uncore frequency could hit 1000 points in Cinebench R15. Also that is really good score for 4.4 GHz, no Uncore degradation yet? That voltage is rather high.


You are probably right, but the Uncore isn't the easiest thing to overclock to levels that would get you to 1000 points. Also I don't think the RAM will matter as much being that I can overclock AND underclock my DRAM Frequencies with good timings and get the same score.




BOBKOC said:


> &for referencing↓
> CB15((RealTime+(Spectr&Meltdown_off))[email protected][email protected][email protected](8-9-10-22-1T&RTL_59-60-61)) =+-1050


We were using 4Ghz overclocks. Due to the ratio differences and multipliers I can't get my DRAM Frequency exactly in the range I need to match you (1800Mhz - 2000Mhz) so I just used what was available due to time constraints. I performed a quick and dirty 4.4Ghz OC with DDR3-*1678*Mhz & DDR3-*1258*Mhz.

My results @ 4.4Ghz (quick and dirty) were:
*1040cb* - 4.4Ghz DDR3-*1678* (9-8-9-24)
*1038cb* - 4.4Ghz DDR3-*1258 *(7-8-8-20)

So +- 1040 more or less.

So with that info your DRAM OC is roughly *25% higher* than my *1678*Mhz and clocked *67% higher* than my *1258*Mhz RAM for literally roughly less than a percent (0.96%) if we aren't rounding or roughly 1% if we do.

Our result will be different due to different variables on our builds, but regardless of the RAM Frequencies\timings I believe that the scores will be roughly the same around the board for each individual user (not comparing different CPUs, but the same CPUs as I shown above with my different DRAM Frequencies)....or within the margin of error. At least from all of my previous years of benchmarking and test in CinebenchR15.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I gave another look to sub timings and tightened them with 1870 MHz. Cinebench R15 performance jumped from 1003 to 1005 points ! Used high priority and reran Cinebench multiple times to get consistent results. There are some formulas to tightening timings, but some might just contradict each other and be plain wrong ( shouldn't look at ancient pre DDR3 formulas I guess ). I was checking how low I can push sub timings and apparently quite low, yet to properly stress test. Do channel timings matter at all, I mean DIMM / Rank etc.

Regarding RAM disk servers, no these were not related to work in any way. Mostly game servers with VERY fast loading time. If you want to test the speed for yourself the program I used is called ImDisk, it's free program. Just don't forget to select Hard Disk volume, so Windows can detect it.

The worst thing about Uncore is that it really likes voltage, I could run Uncore on 4 GHz. But voltage needed would surpass 1.5v, running 3740 MHz now with 1.435v. It's still high, but it's within reason. Now, since RAM and Uncore voltages are somewhat tied, I am guessing RAM can be pushed to 1.75v if Uncore voltage is also high. In the past I ran 1.74v on Haswell machine without any issues and performance seemed really nice ( 2600 MHz, jump from 1600 MHz stock  ).

If we want to compare specifically RAM performance Super Pi would probably be the best program. Can't do any runs just yet since it's running Prime95 now. Exactly same version of the program that I have - super_pi_mod-1.5.zip



Spoiler: Super Pi


----------



## Kana-Maru

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> I gave another look to sub timings and tightened them with 1870 MHz. Cinebench R15 performance jumped from 1003 to 1005 points!


Nice, but that is *well *with the error of margin of *0*.2%. You'll need to consistently run the benchmarks using both timings many times to get a accurate score. I did and I get the same score at different memory frequencies: 1600Mhz regular+tight timings and 2000Mhz with good timings the same clock speed......same core clock.



PotatoVonEpicus said:


> If you want to test the speed for yourself the program I used is called ImDisk, it's free program. Just don't forget to select Hard Disk volume, so Windows can detect it.


Thanks man I'll be sure to check it out for sure and have a little fun with some workloads. 

Also the yeah the Uncore is a wattage\power hog and can lead to some issues to run properly at higher frequencies. 

I was just running SuperPi Mod 1.5 XS a few days ago actually and yes it would be a better representation of DRAM performance when using multiple settings. I might load it up again with my 3.8Ghz OC and see what I get with different DRAM Frequencies and timings. It's been awhile since I compared my numbers (years actually).


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

it is indeed within error of margin range, however I ran Cinebench R15 several times after several restarts. It showed same results after each restart and showed consistent results as well, had nothing else running except for some non windows services. Super Pi and Aida64 cache benchmark also showed an increase in RAM performance. Was able to reduce tRFC to 200 from 243 which was AUTO setting. Makes me think that there is quite a lot of headroom in timings tweaking.

Uncore might be annoying to deal with due to high voltage needed and hard to achieve stability, but it gives a good boost in 1% lows and generally gives a little boost to average fps. Uncore often is limiting factor regarding RAM timings on x58, I guess it's more luck of the draw depending of ur chip. I know these specific sticks I have here can do better timings, but regardless of voltage they simply won't. Running 1.6v now and there is no difference regarding timings compared to 1.76v. 

That aside both Uncore and RAM can give lots of performance on x58 platform. especially helping with 1% lows and general fps drops in any application.


----------



## rickmig

Hi X58 ppl!
- I got my final 4.0Ghz "best settings" regarding performance/power/voltages/stability. Everything been tested in games stress test for days. 100% stable!!
Games: GTA 5, Witcher 3, ESO, Quake Champions, Rfactor 2, Doom, CoD MW, etc.
Stress: IBT, OCCT, 3d Mark, AIDA64, Cinebench

4.0 Ghz - 1.296v MAX read - Vcore ( Multi X20) using offset voltage (+ 0.2000v)
BLCK = 200
North bridge = 3200 Mhz
QPI/RAM (VTT) = 1.225v
PLL = 1.80 (stock)
IOH = 1.10 (stock)
RAM (12Gb+6Gb Ripjaws)- 1600 Mhz @1.50v (updated) 9-9-9-24 1T
LLC = Enabled
C-STATES all enabled + SPEEDSTEP on
Temps in around 50ºC to 60ºC while gaming and 70ºC peak while stress testing. 22ºC room temp.
Cooler = Noctua NH-D15.

- Another thing I'm curious about, is SDD / NVME performances in our beloved X58. I did some tests in the HDD's and SSD I have, and would to like to have some comparison just because if I buy a new hard drive I want to know if tis OK to go with SSD (Samsung Evo 860 for ex.) or NVME is worth it... I know there are some difficulties booting from NVME with X58 right?











EDIT: SSD speeds were due to RAPID cache from Samsung. Below records without it enabled;










Regards,
RicK


----------



## Kana-Maru

I would got with a PCIe NVMe is possible and if speed if a must. SSDs aren't "bad" or anything, but NVMe has been the way for me over the past 5 years or so. 

My results in CrystalDiskMark 7.0 is: 
Sequential:
2.7GB\s *Read *
2.1GB\s *Write *


----------



## xxpenguinxx

With NVMe you will be limited to ~2GB\s due to PCIe 2.0 limits. You might need to use a separate bootloader to use it as the boot disk, since most NVMe drives do not support the legacy bios.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I been messing with RAM sub timings and different CPU frequencies. After long and boring RAM sub timing tweaking I can tell that there is minimal difference in performance and all I managed to get is few extra fps and very minimal bandwidth increase in Aida64 benchmark and games. Despite the fact that it's Prime95 stable ( 40 hours or so ) I don't believe that it is actually stable and don't intend to use these timings. 

Now to more interesting topic, where is that sweetspot for CPU frequency on x58. I tested multiple frequencies going lower and lower trying to see the difference. I ended up using 3930 MHz which was stable on 1.26v and never going above 70c. I would say 3.8 - 4.4 GHz range is best for daily use, but this also highly depends on voltage. As tempting as it is to go 1.5v and run 4.6 - 4.7 GHz it's not very power efficient nor it can be done without running expensive cooling solution. From what I seen 400 MHz = 3 fps in single threaded games. 

Couldn't get C-States to work properly ( C1E aside ) unless using higher voltage, stress testing 3990 MHz and 2100 MHz CL10 RAM overclock right now. Using 1.3v for CPU so it might actually work with C-States. Although I believe C-States like lower idle clocks and using 210 BCLK with low multiplier won't give me lower idle clocks. Even without all C-States enabled on idle I already see ambient or near ambient temperature, so doesn't matter that much. 

Regarding RAM frequency vs timings, I can only say that there must be balance. I personally prefer higher frequency as it also reduces latency if CL is low enough, generally having easier time getting higher frequency stable than main timings. Aida64 benchmark shown same latency for 1870 MHz CL9 and 2100 MHz CL10 RAM frequencies and timings, however 2100 MHz has advantage of higher bandwidth ( 1.6v and 1.65v respectively ). Possibly can do CL9 with 2100 MHz and 1.75v, but seems pointless, even if it's not dangerous voltage generally ( if Uncore voltage is set properly ) it's pointless to increase voltage so much only for lower CL.


----------



## rickmig

Hi all!
- Good tests @PotatoVonEpicus, In my i've tested (not extensively) RAM timings and always came back at most stable and reliable 1600Mhz and 9-9-9-24 1T. Got to 1840 but overhaul not much gain... But maybe will try some more benchmarks one of these days!

- I tried the SATA port 3.0 (Marvell) for the SSD and got a little bit better results in read tests and and some even below at write speeds... I think it's maybe a little bugged the controller... It takes much more time to load to windows and sometimes it got some jitters when moving arround windows or something. I reverted to the INTEL 2.0. In the real world I don't really see difference besides more stability in INTEL one.


Meanwhile I got my X5675 yesterday! Time to do some tests. Installed it all OK.
In BIOS i could see some diferences regarding W3680. The W3680 had option to change the turbo and cores max multiplier, which i've tried but didn't do much, or I don't know how to... TDP is now 95W (X5675) instead of 130W (W3680). And multipliers in X5675 goes from 12X to 23X (Turbo 25X). There's no 24X.
For me, I went straight from my stable 4.0 with the W3680 (settings in post above) to the same in the X5675. Then for the 4.2 with 1.3v Vcore in the BIOS. Tested it and drop it until it become unstable = 1.270v~.
Now i'm @ 4.2 Ghz with 1.296v MAX and going strong with all my usual tests/games!


So conclusion (for now): The X5675 got to 4.2 with the SAME voltage as the W3680 (4.0 Ghz) and with lower temps! Right now i'm doing OCCT and max temp. is 50ºC. in IBT got me to 68ºC tops. Idles @30ºC. My case is NOT OPEN! Just for the record. Just upped the fans for testing. I'm using 3 more fans besides the CPU cooler.
I think this chip is bit better overhaul in comparison of the W3680. Maybe lucky or the 95W giving some edge here I don't know...
In the future will test it to 4.4 and see... I think I got som margin left from Temps. and Volts. In the W3680 I could also get to 4.2 but it required me around 1.35v+ and to daily use it got my fans to blow a little bit more and the noise it's not worth for me.

4.2 Ghz - 1.296v MAX read in CPU-Z - Vcore ( Multi X21) using offset voltage (+ 0.2250v).
BLCK = 200
North bridge = 3200 Mhz
QPI/RAM (VTT) = 1.25v
PLL = 1.80 (stock)
IOH = 1.10 (stock)
RAM (12Gb+6Gb Ripjaws)- 1600 Mhz @1.60v 9-9-9-24 1T
LLC = Enabled
C-STATES all enabled + SPEEDSTEP on
Temps in around 50ºC MAX while gaming and 68ºC peak while stress testing. 22ºC room temp. Idles @ 30ºC tops.
Cooler = Noctua NH-D15.

Regards,
RicK


----------



## BOBKOC

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> I can only say that there must be balance


 [email protected][email protected]&[email protected](6х gb) tCAS=8;tRCD=9;tRP=9;tRAS=22;tRC=32;tRRD=4;tWTR=4;tWR=8;tWTP=Auto;tWL=7;tRFC=200;tRTP=4;tFAW=16;CR=1 
+- = balance  
3x8GB & Ram 2400+ not for Giga cause tRFC=255max
Also, I have
Hpet_in bios Off
QPI≤ 7.78
Win 20H2
useplatformtick Yes
disabledynamictick Yes
Spectre&Meltdown Off
Hardware Accelerated GPU Sheduling On
mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll OFF
for the visual↓


----------



## Mr Ripper

rickmig said:


> Hi all!
> - Good tests @PotatoVonEpicus, In my i've tested (not extensively) RAM timings and always came back at most stable and reliable 1600Mhz and 9-9-9-24 1T. Got to 1840 but overhaul not much gain... But maybe will try some more benchmarks one of these days!
> 
> - I tried the SATA port 3.0 (Marvell) for the SSD and got a little bit better results in read tests and and some even below at write speeds... I think it's maybe a little bugged the controller... It takes much more time to load to windows and sometimes it got some jitters when moving arround windows or something. I reverted to the INTEL 2.0. In the real world I don't really see difference besides more stability in INTEL one.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile I got my X5675 yesterday! Time to do some tests. Installed it all OK.
> In BIOS i could see some diferences regarding W3680. The W3680 had option to change the turbo and cores max multiplier, which i've tried but didn't do much, or I don't know how to... TDP is now 95W (X5675) instead of 130W (W3680). And multipliers in X5675 goes from 12X to 23X (Turbo 25X). There's no 24X.
> For me, I went straight from my stable 4.0 with the W3680 (settings in post above) to the same in the X5675. Then for the 4.2 with 1.3v Vcore in the BIOS. Tested it and drop it until it become unstable = 1.270v~.
> Now i'm @ 4.2 Ghz with 1.296v MAX and going strong with all my usual tests/games!
> 
> 
> So conclusion (for now): The X5675 got to 4.2 with the SAME voltage as the W3680 (4.0 Ghz) and with lower temps! Right now i'm doing OCCT and max temp. is 50ºC. in IBT got me to 68ºC tops. Idles @30ºC. My case is NOT OPEN! Just for the record. Just upped the fans for testing. I'm using 3 more fans besides the CPU cooler.
> I think this chip is bit better overhaul in comparison of the W3680. Maybe lucky or the 95W giving some edge here I don't know...
> In the future will test it to 4.4 and see... I think I got som margin left from Temps. and Volts. In the W3680 I could also get to 4.2 but it required me around 1.35v+ and to daily use it got my fans to blow a little bit more and the noise it's not worth for me.
> 
> 4.2 Ghz - 1.296v MAX read in CPU-Z - Vcore ( Multi X21) using offset voltage (+ 0.2250v).
> BLCK = 200
> North bridge = 3200 Mhz
> QPI/RAM (VTT) = 1.25v
> PLL = 1.80 (stock)
> IOH = 1.10 (stock)
> RAM (12Gb+6Gb Ripjaws)- 1600 Mhz @1.60v 9-9-9-24 1T
> LLC = Enabled
> C-STATES all enabled + SPEEDSTEP on
> Temps in around 50ºC MAX while gaming and 68ºC peak while stress testing. 22ºC room temp. Idles @ 30ºC tops.
> Cooler = Noctua NH-D15.
> 
> Regards,
> RicK


Sounds really good. It seems that the Q1 2011 CPUs are better than the older ones. I have a X5670 (Q1 2010 like your W3680) and need about 1.33v for 4.2ghz (HT ON) Prime stable and pretty high temps.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

CPU didn't seem to want to be stable with lower voltage while using high BCLK, 1.328v was stable for 4 GHz. While I can have 3930 MHz stable with 1.264v and 187 BCLK, QPI PLL voltage doesn't seem to change anything. Keeping RAM on 1870 MHz CL9 is neither good nor bad, the bandwidth lost is minimal compared to 2100 MHz ( might be more in triple channel ).



rickmig said:


> - I tried the SATA port 3.0 (Marvell) for the SSD and got a little bit better results in read tests and and some even below at write speeds... I think it's maybe a little bugged the controller... It takes much more time to load to windows and sometimes it got some jitters when moving arround windows or something. I reverted to the INTEL 2.0. In the real world I don't really see difference besides more stability in INTEL one.


Marvell is indeed not very good and I personally couldn't get it working with windows, not with windows 10 anyway. Can't really say that I tried too much seeing pretty bad speeds when I tested SSD "SATA 3.0" port. PCI-E card would be better option than using Marvell.



BOBKOC said:


> [email protected][email protected]&[email protected](6х gb) tCAS=8;tRCD=9;tRP=9;tRAS=22;tRC=32;tRRD=4;tWTR=4;tWR=8;tWTP=Auto;tWL=7;tRFC=200;tRTP=4;tFAW=16;CR=1
> +- = balance
> 3x8GB & Ram 2400+ not for Giga cause tRFC=255max
> Also, I have
> Hpet_in bios Off
> QPI≤ 7.78
> Win 20H2
> useplatformtick Yes
> disabledynamictick Yes
> Spectre&Meltdown Off
> Hardware Accelerated GPU Sheduling On
> mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll OFF


Generally from my experience without expensive low latency sticks best range for RAM overclock is somewhere between 1700 and 1900 MHz, while keeping CL9. These older platforms have weak IMC, so you might have trouble getting any decent overclock with RAM. Well, unless you want to run 1.5v through Uncore, but again that just means it will degrade. Likely it will degrade quickly if used daily, although these chips are fairly cheap nowadays. 

I doubt you can actually run 2400 MHz on these x58 boards, not in any stable or efficient manner. Another thing I was wondering about is how low can timings go, for example using something like 800 - 1200 MHz on RAM. CL5 and maybe as low as CL3, if it's doable I wonder how it would actually affect performance.

Also here I have some manually tweaked timings which might be or might not be stable ( 40 hours or so Prime95 stable though ). 









1870 MHz 1.6v.


----------



## BOBKOC

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Marvell is indeed not very good and I personally couldn't get it working


 Marvell need x2 PCI-e 2.0 like Assasine,Sniper,x58a-oc










PotatoVonEpicus said:


> here I have some manually tweaked timings


 some correct timings for 9-10-10 & Dual ranks, but it is better to choose 8-x-x sequence








Performance Enhance [Extreme]
DRAM Timing Selectable(SPD) [Quick]


----------



## DooM3

If you use a platform with only 4 slots it is possible to reach and use frequencies of 2.400 ghz in a stable way.















For higher frequencies, remember that to make multipliers 2133 and 2400 work for those who have them, the FSB value must be disabled.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

gota love the old x58 i have one sitting in my closet boards been thru hell but still works thing is hard to kill its had 2 psu smoke them selfs and it still works.


----------



## BOBKOC

DooM3 said:


> For higher frequencies, remember that to make multipliers 2133 and 2400 work for those who have them, the FSB value must be disabled


 Not that that's necessarily↓








trfc=255 not enough to work properly for 8gb @+-2400Mhz↑


----------



## DooM3

BOBKOC said:


> Not that that's necessarily↓
> View attachment 2467590
> 
> trfc=255 not enough to work properly for 8gb @+-2400Mhz↑



your QPi value is too high it needs too much current to remain stable, and over time it degenerates and damages the machine. This is not to say that it cannot be tried

Starting from the bios with the divider 9-2400mhz you can go, as I told you later


----------



## BOBKOC

DooM3 said:


> Starting from the bios with the divider 9-2400mhz you can go, as I told you later


 I don't know what you mean, but yet , your experience 3х4GB(single ranks & CR=2
≠ my 3х8gb(dual ranks & CR=1) , especially with 6x8gb(dual ranks) which you will never get to 2400(even 2000 on Giga)


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

There is a lot of contradicting information on sub timings, gonna try your timings and see how it goes. Regarding Marvell controller I was talking about SATA 3.0 ports, Win10 would get stuck on boot, otherwise it works. Speeds are all over the place though, might as well use Intel SATA 2.0.

Not related to the topic, but I seen a lot of x79 and x99 platforms going cheap nowadays, but these Xeons don't really overclock so not as fun. Highly tweaked x58 likely still holds better per core performance than some 3.2 GHz newer Xeon.


----------



## BOBKOC

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> There is a lot of contradicting information on sub timings


 [Official] - X58 Xeon Club -


----------



## rickmig

Hi!

Yes I agree @PotatoVonEpicus SATA, in our ASUS board, I think it's best to use de 2.0...
How can you guys use de CPU-TWEAKER 2.0?? I tried to use but it take a long time to open, it's really slow and the options can0t be changed!! @BOBKOC ?? you seem to get it to work!

- I'm having a hard time working with the C-STATES enabled... (except C1E - this one's enabled) Sometimes have some odd crash gaming or just browsing. I disabled it and it seems OK. I had the same problem with the W3680 but after some days going OK I enabled the C-STATES again and it never gave me this craches again... I will see if it's the same for the X5675. It's weird...

Regards,
RicK


----------



## BOBKOC

rickmig said:


> How can you guys use de CPU-TWEAKER 2.0??


 I use it for displaying (So did Aida64->chipset->IMC) and not for changing timings(it does not do this)


----------



## amder

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> There is a lot of contradicting information on sub timings, gonna try your timings and see how it goes. Regarding Marvell controller I was talking about SATA 3.0 ports, Win10 would get stuck on boot, otherwise it works. Speeds are all over the place though, might as well use Intel SATA 2.0.
> 
> Not related to the topic, but I seen a lot of x79 and x99 platforms going cheap nowadays, but these Xeons don't really overclock so not as fun. Highly tweaked x58 likely still holds better per core performance than some 3.2 GHz newer Xeon.


There is a select few of X79 Xeons that can overclock with the multi. The E5 1650 is an example, I've had mine up to 4.7GHz. I believe the E5 16XX v1 and v2 series can be overclocked.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

BOBKOC said:


> [Official] - X58 Xeon Club -


Definitely gonna take a look at that. Also timings you gave me work just fine.



rickmig said:


> Hi!
> 
> Yes I agree @PotatoVonEpicus SATA, in our ASUS board, I think it's best to use de 2.0...
> How can you guys use de CPU-TWEAKER 2.0?? I tried to use but it take a long time to open, it's really slow and the options can0t be changed!! @BOBKOC ?? you seem to get it to work!
> 
> - I'm having a hard time working with the C-STATES enabled... (except C1E - this one's enabled) Sometimes have some odd crash gaming or just browsing. I disabled it and it seems OK. I had the same problem with the W3680 but after some days going OK I enabled the C-STATES again and it never gave me this craches again... I will see if it's the same for the X5675. It's weird...
> 
> Regards,
> RicK



CPU-Tweaker never worked for me either nor shown correct values. But I think it's windows 10 issue. As for C-States I have them working right now, with 187 BCLK and and 1.26v. Dropping voltage to 1.240v and as low as 1.220v while using 4 or less threads, idle is at 1.088v and gives ambient temps. It's stable but from time to time I see some fps drops here and there, that don't occur without C-States. You would have more luck getting C-States stable with lower BCLK, if you run RAM on 1600 MHz anyway. Also I personally use Load Line Calibration level one, which seem to work better with lower voltage and doesn't give voltage overshoot.



amder said:


> There is a select few of X79 Xeons that can overclock with the multi. The E5 1650 is an example, I've had mine up to 4.7GHz. I believe the E5 16XX v1 and v2 series can be overclocked.



I couldn't find them locally and E5 1650 is 6 core. Honestly wouldn't be worth it to jump from 6 core x58 to x79. Although if there are 12 core x79 CPUs that overclock, that would be totally different story.


----------



## amder

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> I couldn't find them locally and E5 1650 is 6 core. Honestly wouldn't be worth it to jump from 6 core x58 to x79. Although if there are 12 core x79 CPUs that overclock, that would be totally different story.


The 1680 is an 8 core it is unlocked as well. The increase in IPC is noticeable even with the same core count.


----------



## D-EJ915

An overclocked 4960X is a huge performance improvement over any X58 part but great performing brand new parts are getting so cheap now it's probably getting iffy on how "worth it" that it actually is, same with X99. I'd err more on the "save up and get new instead" at this point for X58 users lol.


----------



## amder

D-EJ915 said:


> An overclocked 4960X is a huge performance improvement over any X58 part but great performing brand new parts are getting so cheap now it's probably getting iffy on how "worth it" that it actually is, same with X99. I'd err more on the "save up and get new instead" at this point for X58 users lol.


My X299 still provides a certain feel that reminds me of X58. Either way these intel hedt setups are so pricey it hurts...


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Ryzen still holds much higher price than used x79 or x99 platform. That aside I enjoy overclocking and tweaking so Xeon is generally better choice for me ( the one that overclocks ). Nowadays you don't get that much tweaking with newer platforms.


----------



## BOBKOC

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> hat aside I enjoy overclocking and tweaking so Xeon is generally better choice for me


 z370,z170,z270 & 8/16_QQLS(Ali stile)


----------



## Mr Ripper

@rickmig
I bought a E5649 for £5 because from research I noted it was manufactured the same time as the X5675 and X5690 Q1 2011 vs Q1 2010.

I'm able to run it at about the same voltage as your X5675 @ 4.2ghz. This gives me about 15°c cooler temps than my X5670 which I needed over 1.33v.

4.2 Ghz - 1.3v
Multiplier = 20
BLCK = 210
North bridge = 3578 Mhz
QPI = 7579MT/s
QPI/RAM (VTT) = 1.2675v
PLL = 1.84
IOH = 1.1
RAM 3x4Gb - 1678 Mhz @1.64v 9-9-9-24 1T (this passes MEMTEST86)
LLC = Enabled
C-STATES all enabled. SPEEDSTEP off

This was just literally a couple of boot ups and it's been prime stable for 140 mins so far. I'll try and tweak the voltages down. Then see whether I can go higher. I'm able to run 221 BLCK on this board OK (P6X58D-E) but might struggle at these speed.

I can sell my X5670 now 

I was wondering whether it was possible to get Asus TurboV working if the right chipset driver was installed on Windows 10. I can't figure out which one it is on the Device Manager.


----------



## rickmig

Hi @Mr Ripper !

Yeah! your E5649 is on par with my X5675! I didn't knew of it existence. I got a noticeable temp. reduction and a bump to 4.2 with same voltage in comparison with my W3680. Right now i'm idling @30ºC gaming @50ºC almost zero noise, and maxing in IBT @67ºC! This Noctua NH-D15 is a real kick ass!
Your RAM is GSKILL 12GB 3X kit? Do you need to use 1.64v for RAM, or just using to be safe?

- Now I just finished my round of gaming and stress tests. All OK with my config. Only disabled C-STATES (except C1E) the rest is ON. I have a ASUS P6X58D Premium.

- I think you can go with the BCLK as high as long as you can lower the QPI/RAM/North Bridge multipliers... This way you don't go beyond what you motherboard can do... That's how I think it works. 
Example: if you go for BCLK = 230 and manage get the QPI @7200MT/s , RAM @1600Mhz, NB= 3200Mhz changing the multipliers, it's all ok... 
Tell me If i'm wrong.

- @Mr Ripper keep pushing and we can get the best of our system as it's so similar 

RicK


----------



## BOBKOC

rickmig said:


> if you go for BCLK = 230


 Over 216+, will be good to see how reacts Memory write(GPGPU) [Official] - X58 Xeon Club -


----------



## Mr Ripper

My memory is Kingston HyperX T1 rated 1600mhz 9-9-9-27 1.65v (like this image)

I need to read up how C States work and I don't quite understand it yet, anyone got a good link to read up on?

With my P6X58D-E I can't get my QPI under 8000 once over 221 BLCK. There is no lower multiplier. Should I be raising my IOH voltage with high BLCK?


----------



## rickmig

OK, mine is rated @ 1.5v. That makes sense.
Yeah and there's the limit...I think IOH doesn't make diference, but not sure. 8000MT/s that's high... maybe to much voltage to make it work.

- I'm also curious about the C-STATES, maybe someone can enlight it...


----------



## Slayer3032

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> I been messing with RAM sub timings and different CPU frequencies. After long and boring RAM sub timing tweaking I can tell that there is minimal difference in performance and all I managed to get is few extra fps and very minimal bandwidth increase in Aida64 benchmark and games. Despite the fact that it's Prime95 stable ( 40 hours or so ) I don't believe that it is actually stable and don't intend to use these timings.
> 
> Now to more interesting topic, where is that sweetspot for CPU frequency on x58. I tested multiple frequencies going lower and lower trying to see the difference. I ended up using 3930 MHz which was stable on 1.26v and never going above 70c. I would say 3.8 - 4.4 GHz range is best for daily use, but this also highly depends on voltage. As tempting as it is to go 1.5v and run 4.6 - 4.7 GHz it's not very power efficient nor it can be done without running expensive cooling solution. From what I seen 400 MHz = 3 fps in single threaded games.
> 
> Couldn't get C-States to work properly ( C1E aside ) unless using higher voltage, stress testing 3990 MHz and 2100 MHz CL10 RAM overclock right now. Using 1.3v for CPU so it might actually work with C-States. Although I believe C-States like lower idle clocks and using 210 BCLK with low multiplier won't give me lower idle clocks. Even without all C-States enabled on idle I already see ambient or near ambient temperature, so doesn't matter that much.
> 
> Regarding RAM frequency vs timings, I can only say that there must be balance. I personally prefer higher frequency as it also reduces latency if CL is low enough, generally having easier time getting higher frequency stable than main timings. Aida64 benchmark shown same latency for 1870 MHz CL9 and 2100 MHz CL10 RAM frequencies and timings, however 2100 MHz has advantage of higher bandwidth ( 1.6v and 1.65v respectively ). Possibly can do CL9 with 2100 MHz and 1.75v, but seems pointless, even if it's not dangerous voltage generally ( if Uncore voltage is set properly ) it's pointless to increase voltage so much only for lower CL.


It took me about 6 months before my X5675 decided it couldn't do 200x23 at 1.355v, it just kept creeping upwards like it was degrading or something. Then I went the other way at it using turbo and EIST, after that I found 4.5ghz and then kept going until 5ghz and R15 runs at 4.85ghz and 1101cb. I didn't really realize how much it needed voltage until I was able to feel out that it actually wanted 1.425v just for 4.5ghz that R15 runs barely working at 4.85ghz where really 1.5v sounds about right for that. I got stuck in not wanting to just give it voltage thinking it was stable when it really wasn't and just because I could game for weeks at [email protected] with no issues, it really didn't mean anything. At the same time though, my setup loves to do the most confusing things and rarely responds as expected. I couldn't measure any differences in Cinebench or games with memory overclocking though, I've just never had any luck with it and quickly hit diminishing returns in benchmarks past what was most easily achievable with the memory.

Judging by the way Intel was pretty soft on Westmere overall, compared to what it could really do. I'd say the sweet spot for most efficient operation is probably close to where the 980x/990x/X5690 sit. I was able to run my X5660 at 1v at stock clocks, it seems to scale pretty evenly as far as stability but it's just not sensitive enough to refuse to boot or be wildly unstable as you'd like when trying to dial it in. I really get why everyone just said leave it for like 24 hours on P95 and see if it crashes because there's really just no way to tell until it acts up. I personally would still rather play games on it rather than shove 300w through the poor thing for so long though.

This thing's still pretty power efficient, I wouldn't say the higher voltages have to always be super inefficient. I idle around 105w and use like 350w in P95 at the wall, I want to say I usually see around 300-400w in games with a GTX 1080. I can't search my old posts on here to reference them anymore though... I easily more than double the peak power of a stock X5660 but slap just a few 3.5" drives into a system and idle power consumption is really about the same as it idles at 120w. My two systems are pretty similar aside from the Asus P6T vs GA-X58A-UD5 Rev.1, both have 1 nvme, and 5 fans which are mostly 140mm, controlled off a fan hub on the cpu fan header. One has a SAS HBA and 6 drives+2.5" ssd, the other has a GTX 1080 and a USB3 card. Both also have 6 dimms, and I'm pretty sure I run both at 1.65v. The server has a Focus+ Gold 550w and mine has a Focus+ Gold 850w.

Has anyone noticed their single core multipliers suddenly working? For some reason mine seems to be active although it scores exactly the same as it always has despite reporting everywhere else that it's running at x26 instead of x25. It deactivates as you'd expect when all the threads are loaded and only appears on lighter workloads. The multithread is likely low because of other programs in the background but originally I had just booted into windows to give R23 a quick test and just happened to open up cpu-z. These numbers definitely don't look like 4.7ghz performance though. I have never once seen the single core multi work on X58 so this is really strange to me.

















I also bought something really fancy for my home server, the Fractal Define 7. It was really fun to build in and tbh for $102 it really beat putting $60 worth of fans into my CM Storm Scout and frees up that case for my Phenom X6 1100T/Crosshair IV Extreme that's been sitting in a drawer since I got it. Not to mention after picking up a couple packs of extra trays, I'm ready for 10 3.5" drives. I had a couple Scythe S-Flex 1200rpm fans that were BNIB in a drawer, so it even has new fans all around. I found it boots without a GPU now as well, I'm curious if the SAS HBA allows that since I could never seem to get it to boot without a GPU in the past. I don't hear it every time I walk past the room it's in and I'm really excited to see how some proper dust filters do without a ton of open, unfiltered holes everywhere like the rest of my cases.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

BOBKOC said:


> Over 216+, will be good to see how reacts Memory write(GPGPU) [Official] - X58 Xeon Club -


I had 217 BCLK stable and booted 220. But generally there is no real reason to go that high, even for RAM as memory controller will hold RAM back. It's much better and easier when multipliers are unlocked, generally keeping lower BCLK is better. 

Also had to bump voltage a little for sub timings to be fully stable, tried going CL8 as well. On 1870 MHz 8-9-9-21 was either not booting or freezing before even loading windows. Tried 8-10-9 / 8-11-9 / 8-10-10 / 8-10-11 and had no luck with booting at all. 

As for other platforms, x79 and x99 are really best choice to go many cores without spending much. Prices really been all over the place during 2020 and best value per performance is x79 and x99 right now. Sadly x99 won't overclock ( other than turbo boost "hack" ).



rickmig said:


> - I'm also curious about the C-STATES, maybe someone can enlight it...


For me personally C-States on this old platform is luck thing, highly depends on core clock. For example I have C-States working right now with 3930 MHz, if I use different BCLK and go to 4 GHz C-States wont work even with higher voltage. Unless voltage is much higher, using 1.26v for 3930 MHz and I need to bump voltage to 1.280 - 1.290v to be stable on 4 GHz. For C-States I need to bump voltage to 1.328v to be stable and have no crashes.

From what I seen you either need to use high voltage 1.4v + then C-States will usually be stable as it will idle with pretty high voltage. Or you need to go lower on core clock ( including lower BCLK to reduce idle CPU clock ). Run LinX Linpack 256 MB tests - voltage will spike up and down a lot and will stress test CPU and C-States to some degree. 
Best C-States test is just using your computer with various load.



Slayer3032 said:


> It took me about 6 months before my X5675 decided it couldn't do 200x23 at 1.355v, it just kept creeping upwards like it was degrading or something. Then I went the other way at it using turbo and EIST, after that I found 4.5ghz and then kept going until 5ghz and R15 runs at 4.85ghz and 1101cb. I didn't really realize how much it needed voltage until I was able to feel out that it actually wanted 1.425v just for 4.5ghz that R15 runs barely working at 4.85ghz where really 1.5v sounds about right for that. I got stuck in not wanting to just give it voltage thinking it was stable when it really wasn't and just because I could game for weeks at [email protected] with no issues, it really didn't mean anything. At the same time though, my setup loves to do the most confusing things and rarely responds as expected. I couldn't measure any differences in Cinebench or games with memory overclocking though, I've just never had any luck with it and quickly hit diminishing returns in benchmarks past what was most easily achievable with the memory.


I personally like having it fully stable to make sure it won't crash on me. Saving me time of not ruining my windows ( as Uncore and RAM crashes tend to do ) and generally I just like knowing I won't lose any data on my computer due to crashes. Nice results though and even if your chip is not great it's still better than mine, to have 4.5 GHz stable I had to run 1.52v on core ( Prime95 / LinX stable ).

Higest R15 score I had was around 1080 with x5670 at around 4.75 GHz, If you run CPU-Z benchmark on such clocks you can see how close it is to 8700k. Also strictly for server workload I wouldn't push beyond 4 GHz, to save power and generally keep CPU cool. For games and maybe workstation use I wouldn't go beyond 4.4 GHz and for testing and overclocking... Well sky is the limit for that.  


Nice pictures by the way.


----------



## Mr Ripper

I'm limited by the 20 multiplier on my E5649 so that's why I'm doing high BCLK. I've got 212x20 = 4240mhz running really sweet and stable.

I'm now testing 220x20 = 4400mhz with memory and uncore settings:
1320mhz memory
3520mhz uncore
~3957 QPI
It seems stable so far so next I'll be tweaking the ram and test the memory write speeds.

My ram is rated 1.65v - Is it safe for me to go higher than this?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

As long as you don't go higher than 0.5V over VTT you should be fine. For example, 1.85V VDDR, 1.35V VTT.

It will depend on what ICs your RAM uses if they scale with voltage. Here's lists of ICs that might help.Thaiphoon Burner can read the SPD and maybe give you the IC info.








List of DDR3/DDR2/DDR IC Chips on various RAM brand...


Originally posted by ENTERPRISE, currantly managed by PizzaMan. I know some info is old and outdated. It's a work in progress. Hey there guys I found some Very Nice RAM info on the IC chips used on various Modules. I take no credit for the below information. I have simply gathered the...




www.overclock.net









DDR3 IC thread


I thought it might be a good idea to compile an online list of popular DDR3 ICs with known information. Right now it is based mostly on my personal experience but I appreciate any educated contributions. Before we begin, a couple of words on density: Elpida Hynix



web.archive.org


----------



## Mr Ripper

xxpenguinxx said:


> As long as you don't go higher than 0.5V over VTT you should be fine. For example, 1.85V VDDR, 1.35V VTT.
> 
> It will depend on what ICs your RAM uses if they scale with voltage. Here's lists of ICs that might help.Thaiphoon Burner can read the SPD and maybe give you the IC info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List of DDR3/DDR2/DDR IC Chips on various RAM brand...
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ENTERPRISE, currantly managed by PizzaMan. I know some info is old and outdated. It's a work in progress. Hey there guys I found some Very Nice RAM info on the IC chips used on various Modules. I take no credit for the below information. I have simply gathered the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDR3 IC thread
> 
> 
> I thought it might be a good idea to compile an online list of popular DDR3 ICs with known information. Right now it is based mostly on my personal experience but I appreciate any educated contributions. Before we begin, a couple of words on density: Elpida Hynix
> 
> 
> 
> web.archive.org


Thanks for this information. I can't really read the writing on those images on your first link unfortunately.

I have this memory currently in my PC (I have 2 sets of this so 16gb in total but 12gb installed): https://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX1600C9D3T1K2_8GX.pdf








It has 1.65v written on the sticker which I presume is just for 1600mhz.

I also have spare 3x 4gb of this (I know this is a 24gb set but I only have 12gb) https://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX1600C9D3K6_24GX.pdf


----------



## Mr Ripper

My E5649 seems good for *4.4ghz* at 220 BCLK which is great but with sloppy ram speeds - Hopefully you guys can help me with tweaking the memory etc.

Both my sets of Kingston ram have mediocre Hynix ICs from what I gather. I put the other matching set in because Thaiphoon Burner made me realise my current 3 dimms were from 2 different sets / MFR years. I can't get better than *10-10-9*-24 @ 1760mhz to boot and it is not stable at these settings anyway. memtest86 just randomly freezes in different places (flashing cursor but otherwise frozen, no error codes) even at 10-11-10-24. I was wondering whether this was QPI speed related (nearly 8ghz) but I dropped the memory speed down a divider and it passes memtest86 fine.

Here are my current prime and memtest stable settings on my *E5649*:
*Asus P6X58D-E*

CPU Ratio *20* - This is the turbo ratio, don't believe it is possible to use a single / dual core ratio.
BCLK *220 = 4400mhz*
PCIE *105* (seems to help with high BCLK / display/input lag)
DDR3 *1323mhz 9-9-9-24 1N*
UCLK *3528MHz*
QPI *7940MT/s*

CPU Voltage *1.33750v* = 1.328v in CPU-Z (might be able to go lower)
PLL *1.84v*
QPI/Dram *1.2625v*
IOH *1.10v*

Spreads *Disabled*
C1E *Enabled*
Speedstep + C-States *All disabled*

When RAM was at 1760mhz I tried lower UCLK, higher QPI/Dram voltages up to 1.33v, higher IOH and they all caused memtest86 to freeze. My previous 4240mhz / 1700mhz 10-10-10-24 worked well for performance.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Mr Ripper said:


> My E5649 seems good for *4.4ghz* at 220 BCLK which is great but with sloppy ram speeds - Hopefully you guys can help me with tweaking the memory etc.
> 
> Both my sets of Kingston ram have mediocre Hynix ICs from what I gather. I put the other matching set in because Thaiphoon Burner made me realise my current 3 dimms were from 2 different sets / MFR years. I can't get better than *10-10-9*-24 @ 1760mhz to boot and it is not stable at these settings anyway. memtest86 just randomly freezes in different places (flashing cursor but otherwise frozen, no error codes) even at 10-11-10-24. I was wondering whether this was QPI speed related (nearly 8ghz) but I dropped the memory speed down a divider and it passes memtest86 fine.
> 
> Here are my current prime and memtest stable settings on my *E5649*:
> *Asus P6X58D-E*
> 
> CPU Ratio *20* - This is the turbo ratio, don't believe it is possible to use a single / dual core ratio.
> BCLK *220 = 4400mhz*
> PCIE *105* (seems to help with high BCLK / display/input lag)
> DDR3 *1323mhz 9-9-9-24 1N*
> UCLK *3528MHz*
> QPI *7940MT/s*
> 
> CPU Voltage *1.33750v* = 1.328v in CPU-Z (might be able to go lower)
> PLL *1.84v*
> QPI/Dram *1.2625v*
> IOH *1.10v*
> 
> Spreads *Disabled*
> C1E *Enabled*
> Speedstep + C-States *All disabled*
> 
> When RAM was at 1760mhz I tried lower UCLK, higher QPI/Dram voltages up to 1.33v, higher IOH and they all caused memtest86 to freeze. My previous 4240mhz / 1700mhz 10-10-10-24 worked well for performance.



From my testing I seen specific wall of BCLK which should not be crossed to keep QPI voltage lower and to keep PCI-E at 100 MHz. For example my CPU will do 217 BCLK without any issues on AUTO QPI voltage and 100 MHz PCI-E, going any higher will require quite a few adjustments. 

I just have 2 overclock profiles right now, both are 187 BCLK - 187x21=3927 / - 187x23=4301, 1.26v and 1.42v respectively. To get 4.4 GHz I would need to push 1.46 - 1.47v through core. In other words not worth it at all, I compared 3.9 and 4.3 GHz in quite a few applications and if it's gaming you are after it won't make that much difference. I would suggest running core clock lower, Uncore at around 3600 ( 1.375v with my CPU ) and try to get some decent frequency from RAM. I personally wouldn't go beyond 1.75v on RAM for daily use, but you will likely be limited by weak memory controller before you need such voltage. 

That voltage for core seems quite low, to run 4.4 GHz. Could be lucky chip or not fully stable. You should try LinX linpack 256 MB tests for few hours, these are very good at finding core and uncore instability. If it is stable and you generally have not very good memory sticks in your place I would loosen timings and go for that 2200 MHz.

190x20=3800
195x20=3900
200x20=4000
205x20=4100
210x20=4200
++++++++++
220x20=4400


----------



## Mr Ripper

@PotatoVonEpicus I did tweak my voltages because Prime95 was hanging when I came back after an hour or 2:

VCORE 1.3375 became 1.34375 which results as 1.336v in CPUZ.
QPI/Dram I upped to 1.2875v

When you say _"Uncore at around 3600 ( 1.375v with my CPU )"_ What does 1.375v refer to? Not sure what this is on my P6X58D-E

All good since. All 3 Prime95 tests without errors and also did 3 hours of LinX as you suggested:








Is this the right settings?
memtest86 passes fine, but then it would at these slow speeds.
















Shame the bus speed is 219.82! Cinebench R15 score is 1019. I did get 1031 with the better but unstable memory speed.

Now to try some faster memory settings again - I really have little idea what I'm doing with memory so time to learn.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I was referring to Uncore voltage, everything looks really good. You just need to tweak RAM settings a little.

220x6=1320
220x8=1760
220x10=2200

I think you should give 2200 MHz a shot with loose timings. 11-12-12 / 12-12-12 / 12-14-14, just to see if it boots and if it does you can tighten from there. Also increase tRFC, in range from 190 to 250. If that still won't boot increase QPI PLL voltage to 1.3v up to 1.4v. If 2200 MHz on RAM is not achievable, you can try to get 1760 working. 9-9-9 / 9-10-10 / 9-11-10 / 10-10-10, as mentioned above by another user -



xxpenguinxx said:


> As long as you don't go higher than 0.5V over VTT you should be fine. For example, 1.85V VDDR, 1.35V VTT.


You can push RAM voltage quite a bit, although I would personally keep it under 1.75v. Another very useful thing - 



BOBKOC said:


> [Official] - X58 Xeon Club -


----------



## Mr Ripper

@PotatoVonEpicus
Cheers, my confusion was not linking uncore voltage with QPI/Dram as Asus calls it.

It turns out the Kingston HyperX Genesis ram is really poor. Even at 1.74 voltage and the highest timings my bios allows (11-11-11-31 tRFC 160) memtest would freeze. I put the Kingston HyperX T1 ram back in even though it is a little mismatched by manufacture year and I'm able to pass at those settings no problem so now just tweaking it down. I tried 2200mhz but as I can only do timings of 11-11-11-31 I guess I have no chance there. I didn't try higher than about 1.34 QPI though.

10-10-10-30 memtested OK @ 1760. I tried 9-10-10-30 and it booted once and quickly gave hundreds of memtest errors, so I tried to change the settings back but couldn't get into the bios. I ended up putting some basic 2gb memory so I could fix the settings and while it was in tried 2200mhz 11-11-11-31 and it booted up.

Back to the HyperX T1. I'm now struggling to boot up at all so not sure what is up. When I was in windows I did a memory copy test and it was really slow. If I can change the settings again I'll up the QPI voltage or loosen the timings.

_Update:_
Seem to be OK now. 10-10-10-27 with higher QPI voltage and Ram @ 1.74v. Cinebench scored at 1034 and the copy speeds etc in AIDA64 look good again.


----------



## rhkcommander959

I've been going for years now at 4.2ghz 1.27v, 1.35v qpi, memory at ddr3-2000 cl9. It'll go faster but I don't want to burn it out either. Part of me wants to buy some cheap ddr3 and max it out into a server role, but I still use it as my daily work rig.

LGA2066 definitely reminds me of 1366. Oh and NVME is possible on x58 but you either have to use a second device for booting clover or duet or similar boot loaders..., or use an older samsung drive that costs a ton with legacy drivers...


----------



## Mr Ripper

An update. I'm getting "Cache Hierarchy Error" when doing Prime95 Small FFTs. It did go 3 hours 30 mins and just as I was thinking it was stable and was about to stop the test, me interacting with the PC seemed to make it crash. Since then if I'm using my PC and doing Small FFTs it crashes sooner, but to random degrees. An interesting point is when my PC reboots and it reaches the login screen (windows 10) the colours are all greenish until I press a key - Not sure if this is a clue to the problem?

LinX, blend and large FFTs are all good. 

I've been upping my QPI/VTT and I think I'm around 1.33v now - I guess I should keep trying higher to see whether it helps or crashes quicker. I'm curious - Where does this go in regards to additional heat?


----------



## Mr Ripper

I thought I'd take my cpu out to see if it would benefit from lapping. It is actually convex and the XSPC Raystorm I have is also apparently convex. I don't have suitable grit sandpaper right now so I may try it at another time. I thought it was worth trying to reapply my TIM anyway. When I put my PC back on, it didn't register my keyboard (sometimes happen because I have a USB switch hub) and I didn't have my monitor on so I just glimpsed something about 1333 ddr so I presumed my settings had defaulted for some reason. Anyway I thought I'd see what was going on in windows before going into the bios. For some reason my CPU is turbo boosting to 33x!










I'm getting 77 GFlops in LinX. Really strange.

I can only imagine it was because I had my waterblock screwed down very lightly (pins not in contact properly?) because temps were terrible. I tend to tighten it down while watching the temps. After the reboot it was back to normal :-(

Anyway I did a validation before I rebooted  Intel Xeon E5649 @ 4400.16 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


----------



## Slayer3032

Mr Ripper said:


> I thought I'd take my cpu out to see if it would benefit from lapping. It is actually convex and the XSPC Raystorm I have is also apparently convex. I don't have suitable grit sandpaper right now so I may try it at another time. I thought it was worth trying to reapply my TIM anyway. When I put my PC back on, it didn't register my keyboard (sometimes happen because I have a USB switch hub) and I didn't have my monitor on so I just glimpsed something about 1333 ddr so I presumed my settings had defaulted for some reason. Anyway I thought I'd see what was going on in windows before going into the bios. For some reason my CPU is turbo boosting to 33x!
> 
> View attachment 2468806
> 
> 
> I'm getting 77 GFlops in LinX. Really strange.
> 
> I can only imagine it was because I had my waterblock screwed down very lightly (pins not in contact properly?) because temps were terrible. I tend to tighten it down while watching the temps. After the reboot it was back to normal :-(
> 
> Anyway I did a validation before I rebooted  Intel Xeon E5649 @ 4400.16 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


I lapped my X5660 since it's core 6 would run 20c hotter than other cores over 1.35v, it definitely helped some but not a whole lot. It evened out the temps more than anything. It seems like some of these cpus might not have been soldered as well as others. I remember someone delidding like the Mac Pro guys have to then running liquid metal and finding an improvement in temps but torching the IHS or breaking the solder doesn't seem worthwhile when I'm on air cooling in less than the best cases.

33x multiplier is really strange, mine was boosting to x26 the other day when I checked. Performance or temps didn't seem to increase for me though. I'm assuming its an error, I've seen weird multiplier/bclk bugs in the past but they've varied from actually reporting correctly to being a bug. Usually though a reboot fixes them and it occurred while changing overclock settings then booting into windows. Lately though, the last few times I've booted into windows I've seen 4680mhz getting reported on 3 different programs. I've just ignored it since my cinebench scores have only gone down if anything lately. I should probably disable windows from loading microcode again.


----------



## Mr Ripper

Slayer3032 said:


> I lapped my X5660 since it's core 6 would run 20c hotter than other cores over 1.35v, it definitely helped some but not a whole lot. It evened out the temps more than anything. It seems like some of these cpus might not have been soldered as well as others. I remember someone delidding like the Mac Pro guys have to then running liquid metal and finding an improvement in temps but torching the IHS or breaking the solder doesn't seem worthwhile when I'm on air cooling in less than the best cases.
> 
> 33x multiplier is really strange, mine was boosting to x26 the other day when I checked. Performance or temps didn't seem to increase for me though. I'm assuming its an error, I've seen weird multiplier/bclk bugs in the past but they've varied from actually reporting correctly to being a bug. Usually though a reboot fixes them and it occurred while changing overclock settings then booting into windows. Lately though, the last few times I've booted into windows I've seen 4680mhz getting reported on 3 different programs. I've just ignored it since my cinebench scores have only gone down if anything lately. I should probably disable windows from loading microcode again.


I have similar. 
2 cores at similar lowest temps.
2 cores +10°c
1 core +13°c
1 core +16°c

So I think it is worth lapping my £5 E5649 
It helped on my Q6600 a long time ago.

If I ram the voltage up higher than my cooling capacity (my 2x 180mm fans have 700 max rpm on my 400x200 rad) the highest cores hit a ceiling temperature of 89°c and never ever go higher and consequently the others get closer in spread. I don't know if this is a reporting bug or some kind of throttle. TM throttling is off in the bios and all cores always stay at 100% utilisation. I don't think I notice a drop in performance. The E5649 does have a lower tj max according to intel if that means anything.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Not sure if I ever seen "Cache Hierarchy Error", but it could be windows or as it says Cache - Uncore. As for weird multipliers and weird BCLK reporting in HwInfo and other similar programs it must be board doing it. For example if I use turbo boost and have all C-States enabled on idle my CPU will be boosting more than just set frequency in BIOS. If it's set to 4200 MHz on idle it will be boosting to 4260 ~. But that somehow is buggy and can report much higher frequency, while running 4.5 GHz I seen HwInfo reporting 6 GHz, but that is just illusion !

As for lapping / sanding, I have done it with x5670 and x5680 and haven't seen much of the difference. Core temperatures are closer together after lapping, but generally hottest core is maybe 2c cooler than before lapping, at best. You don't need smooth finish, trust me you certainly don't want to put 6 hours in making it mirror like and then put your water block or heatsink on and have it all scratched ( happened to me with x5670 ). Not sure what grit paper you have there, but 200 - 400 and 1000 to 1200 for finish is perfectly fine. It will not be perfectly smooth, but it will be flat and flatness is what you want the most from lapping. Few pages up there is picture of my lapped / sanded CPU if you are interested ( 200 - 400 - 1200 grits ).

Right now I have 4.3 GHz running, due to C-States working properly, sadly with 3.9 GHz and 1.26v C-States would crash once in few days. I am sure 1.28v would have fixed it, but I don't see a point to run higher voltage and not take that extra overclocking room ! Running 4.3 GHz on 1.42v without any issues with C-States on, no freezes, no stutter, no nothing of such. As I mentioned before, lower frequency is better regarding temps and TDP, also performance loss is indeed minimal. If you ran 4 GHz instead of 4.4 GHz you would see little difference in most of applications, you can make up good chunk of that performance by increasing Uncore frequency ( if voltage allows it ).

Regarding deliding, it can be done with vice and some knowledge of voltage regulators placement. I would have done it if I had spare chips and then direct die mount to water block / heatsink. Heatsink might be too heavy and actually damage die itself, however water block and AIO water block both should be fine. Another thing to try is springs on mounting screws to reduce tension and fine tune it for direct mount. It sounds like liquid metal would be perfect for this, but I personally wouldn't use it, from my experience it tends to damage copper surfaces over time, leaving black stains that are not really cleanable and it eats aluminum ( although I never used it with aluminum, but be warned if you want to use liquid metal ). If mounting die directly to water block non conductive high quality thermal paste would be best bet.


----------



## Mr Ripper

The lower temps since I reinstalled the TIM and tightened down the waterblock really tight has stopped the Small FFT crashing I was getting - I will lap the CPU because the convex IHS and convex waterblock causes it to rock unless it is really really tight. All the stress testing I'm passing now so I'm banking my current setup - I'm happy with the performance scores too, especially on poor RAM.
Vcore: 1.344v
QPI/VTT: 1.331v
PLL: 1.8v
IOH: 1.1v
ICH: 1.1v
Dram: 1.74v (haven't tried lowering it yet)
PCIE 107mhz gives the best FSB stability / scores, 106mhz gave me 1039 cb. Haven't tried higher than 108mhz. Other PCIE clocks cause the FSB to spike which tips the QPI over 8000mhz briefly which causes performance losses, mouse cursor to jerk and missed keystrokes.


----------



## BOBKOC

Mr Ripper said:


> QPI over 8000mhz briefly which causes performance losses


 Check AIDA GPGPU( memory write on GPU) & FSB 215-->220+


----------



## Mr Ripper

BOBKOC said:


> Check AIDA GPGPU( memory write on GPU) & FSB 215-->220+


I saw you mention this before but didn't realise it was GPU write speed.

Just checked and it has a low write speed at 218,219,220. Scores about ~5900 up to 217. Is there anyway I can try to get higher than 217 working? Because I'm multiplier limited on the E5649.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

The only way I can boot above 220 is to increase the PCIe frequency, but it causes instability on the board itself. You have to disable every onboard device in the bios, and hope your GPU doesn't break. Not ideal, not even for benching. I temporarily bricked RAM trying.

If you plan on keeping this platform for a while you're better off getting an X5675 for the higher multiplier, or a W3680 for the unlocked multiplier and higher RAM speed options.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I been testing higher PCI-E frequencies, 110 - 120 MHz and so far so had no issues. USB 3.0 ports stopped working but PCI-E voltage bump paired with I/O voltage bump fixed it.
Don't want to go crazy with this as it can cause HDD issues, but that aside I see huge gains in GPGPU benchmark in write and read.

Whole 1 fps increase in Heaven benchmark.


----------



## Mr Ripper

I bought a computer cheap to salvage the parts and it has 4x8gb of DDR3 unbranded RAM 1.35v. It has Micron chips. With 3x8gb I'm able to run ~2140+ mhz with it at 10-11-12-27 1T memtest stable and probably room for some more tweaking.

So I'm now having a play to see if I can at least get some good memory performance and try for around 215 bclk / 4.3ghz.

Is there any monitoring software which tells me what my QPI/VTT is at?

These are what HWiNFO64 show. Not sure what VTT is and I'm wondering what the 2 above are also. I'll try changing the QPI/VTT and see if any of these change tomorrow.


----------



## amder

Put the good ole x58 board back out on the bench. Trying to take one of my x5650 to 4.6GHz. I believe last time I had one of them stable at 4.5GHz.

P.S I'm sorry for your eyes...Haha.


----------



## o1dschoo1

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Not sure if I ever seen "Cache Hierarchy Error", but it could be windows or as it says Cache - Uncore. As for weird multipliers and weird BCLK reporting in HwInfo and other similar programs it must be board doing it. For example if I use turbo boost and have all C-States enabled on idle my CPU will be boosting more than just set frequency in BIOS. If it's set to 4200 MHz on idle it will be boosting to 4260 ~. But that somehow is buggy and can report much higher frequency, while running 4.5 GHz I seen HwInfo reporting 6 GHz, but that is just illusion !
> 
> As for lapping / sanding, I have done it with x5670 and x5680 and haven't seen much of the difference. Core temperatures are closer together after lapping, but generally hottest core is maybe 2c cooler than before lapping, at best. You don't need smooth finish, trust me you certainly don't want to put 6 hours in making it mirror like and then put your water block or heatsink on and have it all scratched ( happened to me with x5670 ). Not sure what grit paper you have there, but 200 - 400 and 1000 to 1200 for finish is perfectly fine. It will not be perfectly smooth, but it will be flat and flatness is what you want the most from lapping. Few pages up there is picture of my lapped / sanded CPU if you are interested ( 200 - 400 - 1200 grits ).
> 
> Right now I have 4.3 GHz running, due to C-States working properly, sadly with 3.9 GHz and 1.26v C-States would crash once in few days. I am sure 1.28v would have fixed it, but I don't see a point to run higher voltage and not take that extra overclocking room ! Running 4.3 GHz on 1.42v without any issues with C-States on, no freezes, no stutter, no nothing of such. As I mentioned before, lower frequency is better regarding temps and TDP, also performance loss is indeed minimal. If you ran 4 GHz instead of 4.4 GHz you would see little difference in most of applications, you can make up good chunk of that performance by increasing Uncore frequency ( if voltage allows it ).
> 
> Regarding deliding, it can be done with vice and some knowledge of voltage regulators placement. I would have done it if I had spare chips and then direct die mount to water block / heatsink. Heatsink might be too heavy and actually damage die itself, however water block and AIO water block both should be fine. Another thing to try is springs on mounting screws to reduce tension and fine tune it for direct mount. It sounds like liquid metal would be perfect for this, but I personally wouldn't use it, from my experience it tends to damage copper surfaces over time, leaving black stains that are not really cleanable and it eats aluminum ( although I never used it with aluminum, but be warned if you want to use liquid metal ). If mounting die directly to water block non conductive high quality thermal paste would be best bet.


You don't wanna delid any x58 cpu... They are soldered and don't need deliding. Yor temps would be about 2-5c difference.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Not saying it's practical, but honestly more practical than sanding / lapping IHS. If running high voltage deliding would help, especially if trying to get 4.6 - 4.7 GHz for daily use.


----------



## o1dschoo1

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Not saying it's practical, but honestly more practical than sanding / lapping IHS. If running high voltage deliding would help, especially if trying to get 4.6 - 4.7 GHz for daily use.


It's almost impossible to delid a soldered cpu without killing it. Also deliding a soldered cpu really isn't gonna help clocks... Solder is about the best interface material... You might gain 50-100 mhz max


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

, Doesn't seem impossible. Not saying that it is practical nor I am saying I would do in most cases. But strictly for testing, if one wishes to seek the highest possible overclock it's worth it to do direct die mount. 

These CPUs are 10 - 11 years old now and generally there is no point deliding them and trying to achieve a little headroom in overclocking. I seen soldered argument plenty of times, but soldering can also be poorly done, paired with uneven IHS making CPU run hotter than it could run.


----------



## SmOgER

o1dschoo1 said:


> It's almost impossible to delid a soldered cpu without killing it. Also deliding a soldered cpu really isn't gonna help clocks... Solder is about the best interface material... You might gain 50-100 mhz max


Yep, Ive destroyed one of the CPUs while trying to delid it just to see if it's doable.


----------



## spdaimon

Not sure if I ask here, or start a new thread. Quick question, I have a [email protected] on a R3E. HWMonitor tells me the NB and SB are around 68C. Seems hot to me though from what I can find online it can safely go up to 100C. I bought it second hand like 6 years ago, and I do remember having to replace the TIM on the NB and SB because it was giving an error that it was too hot (from BIOS?), too long ago to remember specifics. Anyway I have it in a HAF 932 case. Currently have the side fan blowing out. Would it cool better if it was blowing in? I think I had blowing out because I used it for cruching mostly and wanted to pull the hot air away from the GPUs, now just one GPU. Its been sitting in the corner of my closet for a couple years and just pulled out to play around with again since my buddy with a i7-980X is still using his. Thoughts?


----------



## SmOgER

I've decided to get back to some gaming on this platform after a loooong pause. Getting an RX580. As for migrating from X58, it still does all the tasks just fine as it also should be certainly enough for some occasional gaming.


----------



## SmOgER

spdaimon said:


> Not sure if I ask here, or start a new thread. Quick question, I have a [email protected] on a R3E. HWMonitor tells me the NB and SB are around 68C. Seems hot to me though from what I can find online it can safely go up to 100C. I bought it second hand like 6 years ago, and I do remember having to replace the TIM on the NB and SB because it was giving an error that it was too hot (from BIOS?), too long ago to remember specifics. Anyway I have it in a HAF 932 case. Currently have the side fan blowing out. Would it cool better if it was blowing in? I think I had blowing out because I used it for cruching mostly and wanted to pull the hot air away from the GPUs, now just one GPU. Its been sitting in the corner of my closet for a couple years and just pulled out to play around with again since my buddy with a i7-980X is still using his. Thoughts?


Do some CPU/RAM stress testing for 1 hour (OCCT medium data set will do) and monitor how far MB temps will climb.


----------



## Kana-Maru

spdaimon said:


> Not sure if I ask here, or start a new thread. Quick question, I have a [email protected] on a R3E. HWMonitor tells me the NB and SB are around 68C. Seems hot to me though from what I can find online it can safely go up to 100C. I bought it second hand like 6 years ago, and I do remember having to replace the TIM on the NB and SB because it was giving an error that it was too hot (from BIOS?), too long ago to remember specifics. Anyway I have it in a HAF 932 case. Currently have the side fan blowing out. Would it cool better if it was blowing in? I think I had blowing out because I used it for cruching mostly and wanted to pull the hot air away from the GPUs, now just one GPU. Its been sitting in the corner of my closet for a couple years and just pulled out to play around with again since my buddy with a i7-980X is still using his. Thoughts?


I would definitely have that fan on the side pulling air into the case. The NB can get extremely warm, but it can take a beating as far as heat goes. You'll definitely want to keep it around 50-55 if possible. I don't like my NB\X58 going higher than 60c honestly. Direct air flow on the NB heat sink is ideal if possible. 



SmOgER said:


> I've decided to get back to some gaming on this platform after a loooong pause. Getting an RX580. As for migrating from X58, it still does all the tasks just fine as it also should be certainly enough for some occasional gaming.


Welcome back for the first time! Blast from the past man. From my previous\recent reviews with older GPUs in 2020 it's more than capable for gaming purposes. It hard to migrate from a platform that does what you need it to do and is reliable.....so I understand you completely. I'm tapping all of the power I can get out of this beast before moving on. I have some good things planned for the X58 in 2021 .


----------



## Mr Ripper

@rickmig and all. Thought you might like to see what I settled with on my £5 Westmere-EP E5649:
































~4.3ghz
CPU 1.32v
Multiplier = 20
BLCK = 215
QPI/RAM (VTT) = 1.375v (set in bios)
PLL = 1.80v
IOH = 1.3v
ICH = 1.2v
RAM 3x8Gb completely unbranded memory with micron chips - @ 1.72v 9-11-11-29 1T
This is memtest86, prime small, large, blend and linx stable.
I know some of the voltages are high (apart from CPU) but it is a cheap CPU and an old system and the memory/controller is working hard with the capacity, speed and voltages.

I'm happy with this until I finally upgrade and probably with a Ryzen of some sort. Works well with my 1080 ti which has been watercooled with a EK universal gpu only block for almost 3 years.


----------



## rickmig

Mr Ripper said:


> @rickmig and all. Thought you might like to see what I settled with on my £5 Westmere-EP E5649:
> 
> View attachment 2472827
> View attachment 2472830
> 
> View attachment 2472834
> View attachment 2472837
> 
> 
> ~4.3ghz
> CPU 1.32v
> Multiplier = 20
> BLCK = 215
> QPI/RAM (VTT) = 1.375v (set in bios)
> PLL = 1.80v
> IOH = 1.3v
> ICH = 1.2v
> RAM 3x8Gb completely unbranded memory with micron chips - @ 1.72v 9-11-11-29 1T
> This is memtest86, prime small, large, blend and linx stable.
> I know some of the voltages are high (apart from CPU) but it is a cheap CPU and an old system and the memory/controller is working hard with the capacity, speed and voltages.
> 
> I'm happy with this until I finally upgrade and probably with a Ryzen of some sort. Works well with my 1080 ti which has been watercooled with a EK universal gpu only block for almost 3 years.


Hi @Mr Ripper ! 

That's very good overclock for your system! CPU @4.3 is very good if it can be used 24/7.
I never to got overclock my memory too much from 1600Mhz (maybe 1750 in some tests). Well i'm not that brave to pass the RAM 1.64v mark. BIOS says more than that is dangerous, maybe i'm being too cautions!? Because 1.72v you got there, yeah... It's brave!
QPI RAM is other voltage that I never passed 1.3v. Well some day maybe I try  Just to see the limits of these baby.
You got your northbridge @3.8 because of you QPI voltage right? Do you think it's worth the jump from 3.2 (which i'm using) to 3.8 for everyday use and gaming??
Hope you can still deliver your findings @Mr Ripper , cause they are very enlightening.


I'm still rocking with the XEON X5675 @4.2 (can get to 4.4 @200 BCLK and 1.37v~ but don't think it's worth the extra heat) and got a new RTX 3070 , and now the rest of the system is below my GPU LOL. But i must say it hangs on very well. Respectable. Able to play Cyberpunk / Control etc on maximum settings no problem.
I've got some videos playing those games if you want to check how our X58 performs @4.2Ghz, if you have some spare time 
















Regards,
Rick


----------



## Mr Ripper

@rickmig 

Yeah it can be used 24/7 

I've got my northbridge at @ ~3.8ghz because I wanted the additional performance. My Cinebench score is 1021 which seems good for just under 4.3ghz. My QPI voltage needs to be at this level to keep it stable - Also my QPI link is high due to my low multiplier. My NB voltage is for my 24gb (3x8gb) ram at high mhz. I just wanted to push my cheap chip because I was disappointed I couldn't practically use my 220 BCLK even though the cpu was 100% stable at 4.4ghz due to it breaking the GPU performance.

I recommend you giving higher uncore a go and see whether yours can be stable with less voltage than me, especially as you won't need such a high QPI link speed with your lower BCLK.

Great to hear about your 3070 and thanks for showing me your youtube videos. I have a 3070 FE arriving today and I use a 4k monitor so it should help if PCIE 2.0 doesn't limit it too much, wasn't a problem on my 1080ti 
I've had to run Cyberpunk at 1440p with some lowish settings on my 1080ti so it doesn't look great, especially on the 4k monitor.

Such an enjoyable platform the X58 - What's the next best but newer platform for *fun* overclocking? Is it X79 / X99? I'm good at finding cheap deals on used PC hardware so I might keep an eye out.


----------



## Mr Ripper

Does anyone know if Westmere Xeons work on a Gigabyte G1. Sniper? It's not listing on their website but the W3680 etc are.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

My GA-X58A-UD3R (rev. 2.0) also doesn't have 6 core Westmere chips in support list. But so far both x5670 and x5680 worked and continue to work, with both older and newer BIOS.


----------



## BOBKOC

Mr Ripper said:


> if Westmere Xeons work on a Gigabyte G1. Sniper?


----------



## SmOgER

Kana-Maru said:


> Welcome back for the first time! Blast from the past man. From my previous\recent reviews with older GPUs in 2020 it's more than capable for gaming purposes. It hard to migrate from a platform that does what you need it to do and is reliable.....so I understand you completely. I'm tapping all of the power I can get out of this beast before moving on. I have some good things planned for the X58 in 2021 .


Hey mate! 
After trying out a few games I'm actually quite impressed with performance. Both X58 as well as RX580.


----------



## Mr Ripper

I got my 3070 FE to replace my 1080 TI but annoyingly it has broke my overclock. It doesn't like PCI 106mhz. It doesn't seem to like 105 or 104 either. I just get no display at these. Although it did boot a couple of times at 105. If the graphics card doesn't like it does that mean there's nothing I can do other than lower my BCLK (215 needs PCI 106mhz).
Quite a pain to diagnose / tweak because I have to swap in my trusty GT 610 every time go into the bios.

@BOBKOC - Thanks, was that from hwbot? either way I should remember to look there next time.


----------



## Kana-Maru

SmOgER said:


> Hey mate!
> After trying out a few games I'm actually quite impressed with performance. Both X58 as well as RX580.


Happy New Year man (and everyone).....I am also impressed with the X58 performance (check below). 

@*Mr Ripper - *Yeah PCIe can be a pain, but the Nvidia architecture is a bit more sensitive to PCIe Frequencies than previous generations this time around. Just be careful when messing around with those PCIe settings. 

Alright....I wanted to give you guys a heads up and let you know I'm working on plenty of content on the X58 in 2021. I recently uploaded my very first YouTube Video and I wrote an article for the RX Vega 64 2021 with and overclocked X5660 @ 4.6Ghz with tight RAM timings. My previous 2020 review only ran 4Ghz and regular DDR3 timings for decent reference for the easiest to hit OC. I also overclocked my Vega 64 HBM to 1100Mhz as well. Check it out below: 

*Vega 64 2021 + X58 Review Kana's FineWine Edition*

*X58 + RX Vega 64 2021 Video Review*


----------



## Mr Ripper

Does anyone know if the Gigabyte G1 Sniper is any good at overclocking? Someone I know is selling their stuff I wondering if it was worth a play. Apparently they have the better sata controller than the likes of my P6X58D-E.


----------



## SmOgER

Mr Ripper said:


> Does anyone know if the Gigabyte G1 Sniper is any good at overclocking? Someone I know is selling their stuff I wondering if it was worth a play. Apparently they have the better sata controller than the likes of my P6X58D-E.


From my experience with high end Gigabyte X58 mobos the most benefits you'll get is from overclocking potential of ram.

I'm not sure how much better SATA2 can get with this vs other mobos though given that with SSD it's pretty much hitting it's very design limitations either way.


----------



## Mr Ripper

I found this in this thread [Official] - X58 Xeon Club -

It's a better Sata 3 controller apparently with Marvel 9182 rather than the older one.


----------



## BOBKOC

Mr Ripper said:


> It doesn't like PCI 106mhz


 & 109?


Mr Ripper said:


> Apparently they have the better sata controller


 not better but x2 lines PCi-e [Official] - X58 Xeon Club -


Mr Ripper said:


> was that from hwbot?


from my Gigabyte list [GA-EX58-UD3R(rev.1.6)/GA-X58-USB3/GA-X58A-UD3R(rev.2.0)/ G1.Sniper(rev.1.0)/X58A-OC ] in the past & G1.Assassin(rev.1.0) on Air(sometimes)


----------



## Mr Ripper

BOBKOC said:


> & 109?
> not better but x2 lines PCi-e [Official] - X58 Xeon Club -
> from my Gigabyte list [GA-EX58-UD3R(rev.1.6)/GA-X58-USB3/GA-X58A-UD3R(rev.2.0)/ G1.Sniper(rev.1.0)/X58A-OC ] in the past & G1.Assassin(rev.1.0) on Air(sometimes)


I tried 109 and no display.

Excuse my ignorance but what does x2 lines mean for PCi-e?

Looks like I missed my chance on the Sniper board anyway. I have a Rampage III Gene unused but I guess it would probably not fare any better at high BCLK?

I actually have a PCI sound card XG Xonar I think it is (not PCIE). I was thinking of getting a PCIE card so I could put it above my GPU but doing a little research it looks like I'd probably have issues with that and my overclock whereas my PCI card is completely fine.


----------



## BOBKOC

Mr Ripper said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what does x2 lines mean for PCi-e?


 PCI Express 2.0 x1 =5 GT/s=500mb/s. PCI Express 2.0 uses an 8b/10b encoding scheme, where 8 bits of data are transmitted as 10-bit characters for an error-correcting algorithm. As a result, we get 20% redundancy, that is, a reduction in useful bandwidth. =500-20%=400mb/s(+-(C3-C6-C7)-off/on) for x1 PCIe-2.0.


----------



## SmOgER

Interesting result. @BOBKOC For sequential speeds I'm getting lower read than yours but higher write.


----------



## SmOgER

PS. PCI-E 1.0 x1 controller. Both read/write seq 280-285MB/s.


----------



## BOBKOC

SmOgER said:


> I'm getting lower read than yours but higher write


 depends on the version of the test(CrystalDiskMark) & SSD(HyperX SHSS37A/240G on photo↑ vs x1)


SmOgER said:


> PCI-E 1.0 x1 controller. Both read/write seq 280-285MB/s


 for your SATAII controller = standard, for external SATAIII controller use x4(or x8 or x16)slot + (C3-C6-C7)off/on =result


----------



## Kana-Maru

X58 + RTX 3080 Incoming! 
https://overclock-then-game.com/index.php/gaming-tech-news/28-x58-rtx-3080-incoming

Doom Eternal 4K - RTX 3080 + X58






Doom Eternal 1080p - RTX 3080 + X58


----------



## BOBKOC

Kana-Maru said:


> X58 + RTX 3080


any problems with [email protected]+?


----------



## Kana-Maru

BOBKOC said:


> any problems with [email protected]+?


I have never recommended going over 103Mhz (preferably 102Mhz), but that's just me. I was able to hit 5.5Ghz without messing around with the PCIe Frequency that much, but everyone can do whatever they want. 
All I can say is just be careful.


----------



## BOBKOC

Kana-Maru said:


> I have never recommended going over 103Mhz (preferably 102Mhz)


the question wasn't about recommendations And the thing about [Official] - X58 Xeon Club -


----------



## Kana-Maru

BOBKOC said:


> the question wasn't about recommendations And the thing about [Official] - X58 Xeon Club -


 I know I was just saying. When it comes PCIe I never recommend going over 103Mhz so it is a problem.....for me personally. Bad things tend to happen once you up the PCIe, but it could be different on different platforms and OC setups I suppose. It can interfere with several things and cause permanent damage so I personally try to keep it low as possible. Sorry for the misunderstanding...it's super early here and I didn't get a lot of sleep.


----------



## Mr Ripper

What's the best way to bin these Xeons for best performance? Do BCLK, MHZ, UNCORE and QPI in isolation (when you have high enough multiplier to play with)?


----------



## 99belle99

Mr Ripper said:


> What's the best way to bin these Xeons for best performance? Do BCLK, MHZ, UNCORE and QPI in isolation (when you have high enough multiplier to play with)?


I personally just went 200 bclk and as high a multiplier. For extreme overclocking and a lower multi chip you need a higher BCLK but it wouldn't be stable to run as a daily. QPI 7200MHz. Uncore is one you have to find which is best and stable.

I gave my old X58 to my nephew and he is gaming away with it.


----------



## Mr Ripper

99belle99 said:


> I personally just went 200 bclk and as high a multiplier. For extreme overclocking and a lower multi chip you need a higher BCLK but it wouldn't be stable to run as a daily. QPI 7200MHz. Uncore is one you have to find which is best and stable.
> 
> I gave my old X58 to my nephew and he is gaming away with it.


Yeah get what you mean. I was thinking about the flexibility of getting the most out of my ram as well. I know my 3x8gb ram can do 2148mhz so I guess I'll start at 2000mhz and see if I can tighten it at all. I can tweak later with 205 bclk etc as the GPU seems to be OK at that and 103mhz PCIE.

_Edit: I should have added that I've got 3x X5675 on the way so should be a bit of fun.
It's a shame the E5649 doesn't quite work with my GPU but it did 4.3 & 4.4 ghz easily. 4.3ghz at 1.32v is pretty good - I guess it could do 4.0 with really low volts (20x200) which most hardware should do easily. 
Anyone in the UK want it for £5?_


----------



## Mr Ripper

Well my 3x X5675s which were from someone who splits servers seem to need more voltage than my E5649. I'm experimenting and I'm at 1.41v or so for 4440mhz on one of them (just doing Prime small FFTs for clock speed). I need to revisit the first 2 because they had excess thermal paste on the contacts which i should have removed beforehand which I think might have been contributing to some odd crashes.


----------



## SmOgER

Mr Ripper said:


> What's the best way to bin these Xeons for best performance? Do BCLK, MHZ, UNCORE and QPI in isolation (when you have high enough multiplier to play with)?


Go for high uncore and ram speed. Personally I don't think it's worth going higher than ~4.2Ghz on these CPUs given how much more heat and variables are involved then for a small performance gain (same reason I settled with 1460Mhz on RX580 even though with substantially higher V theoretically my card should be able to do something like 1515Mhz).


----------



## SmOgER

Mr Ripper said:


> just doing Prime small FFTs for clock speed


Given how modern HW is about power management and exploiting the limits which previously were exploited only through OC, I would ditch that and use something like OCCT for more real-world like testing.
Additionally I would not worry about temps as long as they are not hitting TjMax and CPU is not throttling in real-world scenarios.

PS. My VTT is above 1.5V and temps are within 4C of hitting TjMax using prime95 small ffts within less than a minute (they don't go nearly as high though using other apps) and I've been using it like that for a long time. Most nights not even turning the PC off. No issues.

EDIT: I realised my previous post and this one can sound the opposite to one another. What I meant was that chasing the higher CPU clock might not be worth it when the gain is so small and you leave the RAM and uncore at lower clocks than they might be able to run. _However_ once/if you are close to the limits I see no issue with temps being close to TjMax when stress testing or VTT being around 1.5V.


----------



## Mr Ripper

SmOgER said:


> Given how modern HW is about power management and exploiting the limits which previously were exploited only through OC, I would ditch that and use something like OCCT for more real-world like testing.
> Additionally I would not worry about temps as long as they are not hitting TjMax and CPU is not throttling in real-world scenarios.
> 
> PS. My VTT is above 1.5V and temps are within 4C of hitting TjMax using prime95 small ffts within less than a minute (they don't go nearly as high though using other apps) and I've been using it like that for a long time. Most nights not even turning the PC off. No issues.
> 
> EDIT: I realised my previous post and this one can sound the opposite to one another. What I meant was that chasing the higher CPU clock might not be worth it when the gain is so small and you leave the RAM and uncore at lower clocks than they might be able to run. _However_ once/if you are close to the limits I see no issue with temps being close to TjMax when stress testing or VTT being around 1.5V.


Yeah I'm after performance and not clock speed I'm just comparing with my E5649 - [Official] - X58 Xeon Club - which set my benchmark quite high with decent uncore and mem speeds @ 4.3ghz before it no longer worked with my new GPU. I'd like to get similar performance with an X5675.
I agree with what you're saying about the temps etc.


----------



## Mr Ripper

I've been getting a lot of 7F windows BSODs (unexpected kernel mode trap) and some other one with 7F. Usually when the computer isn't doing much. Linx errors after 4 mins on 256mb memory size tests. Anyone know what the likely culprit for 7F errors are? Didn't have this problem with my E5649 at high bclk. I'm only on 176bclk, 3165 uncore 1400mhz ram.


----------



## rickmig

Mr Ripper said:


> I've been getting a lot of 7F windows BSODs (unexpected kernel mode trap) and some other one with 7F. Usually when the computer isn't doing much. Linx errors after 4 mins on 256mb memory size tests. Anyone know what the likely culprit for 7F errors are? Didn't have this problem with my E5649 at high bclk. I'm only on 176bclk, 3165 uncore 1400mhz ram.


Hi @Mr Ripper , i had some BSOD's with my settings which at the time I related to C-STATES. (not C1E) it did get along for me. Can you pin point to CPU? If so, maybe try different settings overhaul. My settings for the X5675 are :

21X multiplier (4.2Mhz)
0.213v offset voltage (1.304v max)
200 bclk
1.25v QPI/RAM
1600 ram @1.6v
3200 uncore
QPI ~7200Mhz (3600)

Rock stable.
Tried any of similar settings with your new X5675's?

Regards,
RicK


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

C-States BSODs usually occur with lower BCLK, while using lower BCLK ( 160 ) idle voltage can drop as low as 1.024v. Such low voltage usually is too low and it crashes without having any load. While running Prime95 your CPU will be maxed all the time, giving full voltage so it will appear as stable, just to crash on idle due to lack of voltage. 

A week ago I tried getting such low BCLK and low voltage stable with C-States. For specific use of being idle machine and possibly hosting some servers 24/7. While CPU was stable on full load on 1.296v on 4 GHz, idle voltage was dropping to 1.040v and would crash or give errors if running LinX. LinX is really good tool to test C-States while doing 256 MB tests, due to constant spiking of voltage. 

Simple workaround is to increase BCLK which will give you higher idle voltage. I been looking at 190x21 for 3990 MHz and idle voltage of 1.120v. I do believe lowest voltage ( for this specific chip ) would be 1.080v for idle ( 2.2 - 2.4 GHz idle clock ). Yet to test stability properly, but so far this is looking good to me.

4 GHz - 3600 Uncore - 1900 RAM ( 9-10-10 1.66v ). 

If you are having trouble going higher BCLK you might want to drop RAM multiplier. In fact some sticks might have more luck having really nice timings instead of high clocks and it might actually be win - win situation. If you keep on experiencing C-States crashes might want to disable C-States and just keep C1E enabled, which is still dropping voltage and clock on idle. 

Pssssst, 4 GHz is where it's at on x58, to keep it cool. Performance can be gained through Uncore and RAM overclocking.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Alright my X58 + RTX 3080 review is complete. Check the links below and let me know what you guys think. This is my second YouTube review video so cut me a little slack please. 

*X58 + RTX 3080 Article Review:* *https://overclock-then-game.com/index.php/benchmarks/29-x58-rtx-3080-review*

*X58 + RTX 3080 YouTube Review*: *https://youtu.be/vEXqSq88_zA*

*



*


----------



## rickmig

Hi all!

Great review with "our" X58 powered RTX system  @Kana-Maru ! Good to see it still can rock hard even in 2021! I'm watching closely your videos with the RTX 3080 as I bought myself a RTX 3070 and trying to get the best of it.
Regarding this, of course now i'm bounded by the CPU/X58 in some situations because the GFX card is very capable. SO I started to keep my system as clean as possible. Run the Latencymon software to check is something is not ok, and got back some pages in this forum and saw @PotatoVonEpicus post  #15,667  which as exactly this!
@PotatoVonEpicus can you help me to figure how this program work or what I should be looking at?? I got it running ok for a few minutes no problem, but if i starting doing things (browse, videos etc.) it got the not stable error... It's supposed to be IDLE?? or going full beans with the system!? The few culprits that keep appearing are the USB 1 & 2, nvidia (driver I think).......

- @Mr Ripper how are going your tests with the X5675's?? Something new? Right now I will give a shot at my previous W3680 (didn't test it too much before) just for fun. Because i'm giving some overhaul clean and cable management on my case, and maybe get some better cooling efficiency.

Regards,
RicK


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I afraid Nvidia driver will always have pretty high latency and there is nothing we can do. As for your mouse you can use USB 3 ports to reduce latency ( don't have to use USB 3 for keyboard, board I have can't load BIOS if I use USB 3 with keyboard ). 

There will likely be many drivers that are outdated, at least there were quite a lot for me. I had to manually find drivers and update them, eventually reducing latency a lot. Also turn off shadowplay and game overlay in geforce experience. I see stuttering and small freezes with these enabled, rarely but still quite annoying. 

By not stable error you mean it going red and generally showing high latency? If so it might be your network driver and windows power settings. Make sure processor maximum and minimum power state is 100%, don't worry C-States will still work just fine. As for network just go to device manager, expand network adapters and right click Realtek controller. Click on properties and go to power management, uncheck " turn off this device to save power ". Done.


----------



## rickmig

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> I afraid Nvidia driver will always have pretty high latency and there is nothing we can do. As for your mouse you can use USB 3 ports to reduce latency ( don't have to use USB 3 for keyboard, board I have can't load BIOS if I use USB 3 with keyboard ).
> 
> There will likely be many drivers that are outdated, at least there were quite a lot for me. I had to manually find drivers and update them, eventually reducing latency a lot. Also turn off shadowplay and game overlay in geforce experience. I see stuttering and small freezes with these enabled, rarely but still quite annoying.
> 
> By not stable error you mean it going red and generally showing high latency? If so it might be your network driver and windows power settings. Make sure processor maximum and minimum power state is 100%, don't worry C-States will still work just fine. As for network just go to device manager, expand network adapters and right click Realtek controller. Click on properties and go to power management, uncheck " turn off this device to save power ". Done.



Yes. Not stable = show high latency. I will try your sugestions with network driver and power . By the way the Latencymon software is supposed to run "normaly" (using the pc) or just sitting with the computer idle?? Thank you very much for the sugestions!
You mention the drivers. I installed win 10 recently and the drivers are "as is". Think I should install the drivers, which maybe old? There are the REALTEK audio drivers , Marvell, and NEC 3 USB drivers which I may get... Don't know if should install them...

Regards
RicK


----------



## dagget3450

Kana-Maru said:


> Alright my X58 + RTX 3080 review is complete. Check the links below and let me know what you guys think. This is my second YouTube review video so cut me a little slack please.
> 
> *X58 + RTX 3080 Article Review:* *https://overclock-then-game.com/index.php/benchmarks/29-x58-rtx-3080-review*
> 
> *X58 + RTX 3080 YouTube Review*: *https://youtu.be/vEXqSq88_zA*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Throwing a suggestion out there. If you got the additional stuff to help cool it the skylake-X cpus are getting pretty cheap.(also help stretch the legs on your 3080)You can find them sub 300$ for 10c and just over 300$ for 14 cores. Also, keep scanning amazon,ebay, and other sites you can land some sweet deals on X299 mobos. Some of which users on here have found for low as 130$ ~ish. For example i picked up an Asus Strix x299 and a 7900x already delidded and tested for 5ghz - 136$ mobo, and 280$ for the cpu.( others on here found even better deals) I already have everything else on hand and i plan on replacing my gaming/workstations with them. I gave up on Ryzen 5xxx for now because the prices suck and scalpers/stock issues.

Given the constant price hikes on hardware esp new stuff (GPU's costing arms and legs with additional kidneys and testicles) might as well try to save somewhere. I think its a good step up from x58 if your on a budget but want some high end upgrades. I realize you will need new ram so it may not be in your budget range. I am just a fan of HEDT and the x58/x79/x99/x299 etc platforms. I just stopped after x99 until something came along for a decent budget.

Anyways just a thought, its not for everyone. I suppose you could always get something like mainstream platform but some of it is still $$$ for what you get.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

rickmig said:


> Yes. Not stable = show high latency. I will try your sugestions with network driver and power . By the way the Latencymon software is supposed to run "normaly" (using the pc) or just sitting with the computer idle?? Thank you very much for the sugestions!
> You mention the drivers. I installed win 10 recently and the drivers are "as is". Think I should install the drivers, which maybe old? There are the REALTEK audio drivers , Marvell, and NEC 3 USB drivers which I may get... Don't know if should install them...
> 
> Regards
> RicK


You should definitely install drivers, especially chipset drivers. Just install windows 7 drivers that are provided by manufacturer these will work, I know there is new Realtek audio driver ( 2014 or 2015, yes new for x58 ). I also Installed Marvell driver and USB 3 driver, USB 3 driver didn't seem to change anything while Marvell driver dropped latency related to storage devices. 

In other words, don't trust windows 10 auto driver installation, especially with old platforms such as x58 or even x79. These are main things that cause latency, Timerbench 1.5 is a good program to see if anything is stuttery or not working properly. All in all, Latencymon should stay green, never going yellow or red for ideal stutter free experience ( there might still be stutters due to game engine or program that you are using ).


----------



## Kana-Maru

rickmig said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Great review with "our" X58 powered RTX system  @Kana-Maru ! Good to see it still can rock hard even in 2021! I'm watching closely your videos with the RTX 3080 as I bought myself a RTX 3070 and trying to get the best of it.


Thanks for checking out my review. Very nice I have thought about making a RTX 3070 review as well. I wanted to focus on the RTX 3080 first just to show that the X58 can indeed handle Nvidia's latest and greatest flagship. I have several RTX 3080 gameplay video's as well that shows the performance at 4K. CPU\GPU Usage %, temps, vRAM and so on. I also a have a Fury X 2020 review (article), RX Vega 64 2020 & 2021 review (YouTubbe + Article) as well. The X58 has been handing with the best of the best lately. Stay tuned for more X58 content as well. 





dagget3450 said:


> Throwing a suggestion out there. If you got the additional stuff to help cool it the skylake-X cpus are getting pretty cheap.(also help stretch the legs on your 3080)You can find them sub 300$ for 10c and just over 300$ for 14 cores. Also, keep scanning amazon,ebay, and other sites you can land some sweet deals on X299 mobos. Some of which users on here have found for low as 130$ ~ish. For example i picked up an Asus Strix x299 and a 7900x already delidded and tested for 5ghz - 136$ mobo, and 280$ for the cpu.( others on here found even better deals) I already have everything else on hand and i plan on replacing my gaming/workstations with them. I gave up on Ryzen 5xxx for now because the prices suck and scalpers/stock issues.
> 
> Given the constant price hikes on hardware esp new stuff (GPU's costing arms and legs with additional kidneys and testicles) might as well try to save somewhere. I think its a good step up from x58 if your on a budget but want some high end upgrades. I realize you will need new ram so it may not be in your budget range. I am just a fan of HEDT and the x58/x79/x99/x299 etc platforms. I just stopped after x99 until something came along for a decent budget.
> 
> Anyways just a thought, its not for everyone. I suppose you could always get something like mainstream platform but some of it is still $$$ for what you get.


Very nice the last time I checked the X299 prices they were rough, but this was sometime ago. Those deals definitely doesn't sound bad. The RTX 3080 is more of a 4K card so it's performing just as well as a newer system. My Vega 64 was more than enough for 1080p and 1440p so the RTX 3080 is definitely for the 4K resolution, but if I need a little "more" I can drop down to the 1440p res. 

AND YES the prices of everything has went over the past 6-10 months or so. Crazy times right now and everyone wants a buck. I thought about going back to the mainstream platform actually since 6 cores seems to be more than enough and actually 8 cores are mainstream now as well......which is definitely MORE than enough. I felt like it was fun to be upgrading more often every 2-4 years or so. I sort of miss that and I think I might get back into that or at least start benchmarking different modern platforms moving forward. Of course I could never forget about my legacy and lovely X58 machine.


----------



## D-EJ915

Found a cheap classified 4-way on ebay if anybody wanted one EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way w/ i7-950 & IO shield (170-BL-E762-A1) | eBay


----------



## dagget3450

D-EJ915 said:


> Found a cheap classified 4-way on ebay if anybody wanted one EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way w/ i7-950 & IO shield (170-BL-E762-A1) | eBay


I have one of those floating around, i melted a psu wire back in the day with quad sli 480gtx, it damaged the plastic some on the atx connector but the board still works last time i tested it.(also gave it to my nephew and he used it for years before upgrading to a ryzen and it came back home lol.

I used to have the 3 way classified i bought new(400$) yikes! but sold it years ago. Far as i know, its still in service as a daily driver/gaming rig. Crazy but i was a big fan of EVGA back then.


----------



## D-EJ915

dagget3450 said:


> I have one of those floating around, i melted a psu wire back in the day with quad sli 480gtx, it damaged the plastic some on the atx connector but the board still works last time i tested it.(also gave it to my nephew and he used it for years before upgrading to a ryzen and it came back home lol.
> 
> I used to have the 3 way classified i bought new(400$) yikes! but sold it years ago. Far as i know, its still in service as a daily driver/gaming rig. Crazy but i was a big fan of EVGA back then.


Yeah I got an SR-2 instead at that point since I was into folding lol, nice board but also a pain in the ass so I've been picking up some x58 boards over the last little while, had to solder some pads to get my xeons and 6 cores to work though.


----------



## rhkcommander959

D-EJ915 said:


> Yeah I got an SR-2 instead at that point since I was into folding lol, nice board but also a pain in the ass


I always wanted to try an SR-2, looks like I'll never get to at this rate. Did it not clock well, or something else?


----------



## Mr Ripper

rickmig said:


> - @Mr Ripper how are going your tests with the X5675's??


Not had great luck really. Just seems to need crazy voltages and not such great results. I'm just running 4200, 2000 memory with 9-11-11-29 and 3600 uncore, so not as good as my E5649. 

As of yesterday I have an RTX 3080 (MSI Gaming X Trio) so I've recently gone 1080 TI > RTX 3070 > RTX 3080. I'm going to see whether this is OK with 106mhz PCIE. If it is I'm putting the E5649 back in and calling it a day with X58.

@Kana-Maru - What Timespy scores have you been getting? On my 3070 I managed just shy of 15000 graphics score but didn't tweak it too much. Going to have a play with the 3080. CPU score is around 5100.

@PotatoVonEpicus Cheers for alerting me to Timerbench, having a play now, by default CPU is red for the first 2 seconds.


----------



## Mr Ripper

Not sure what this means exactly - Which is best? The different graph scales don't help.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Looks close enough to be within margin of error. The benchmark looks like its GPU bound. Anyone else have a 1080 to test with?

Also, it miscalculated the Avg frames/s for me on lowest resolution. Max and 99th % have less delay, but the framerate is lower? What?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Mr Ripper said:


> @Kana-Maru - What Timespy scores have you been getting? On my 3070 I managed just shy of 15000 graphics score but didn't tweak it too much. Going to have a play with the 3080. CPU score is around 5100.


The article contains much more than my YouTube video because I wanted to keep it short. You can view the full RTX 3080 review here with all of the charts:
*


X58 + RTX 3080 Review


*
In Time Spy I got:
*CPU Score*: 5,249
*Graphics Score:* 16,736

Those are using my stock EVGA RTX 3080 Black Gaming settings.


----------



## D-EJ915

rhkcommander959 said:


> I always wanted to try an SR-2, looks like I'll never get to at this rate. Did it not clock well, or something else?


Trying to balance settings plus had to use a bunch of settings from shamino that you'd never even be able to figure out on your own lol.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Regarding Timerbench 1.5, it only indicates spikes. On systems with bad drivers it will be very easy to spot ( even while GPU bound ). These results look good, there might still be bad drivers. But at least not bad to such degree to cause major issues. 

Also just run Latencymon in background and play some games, browse internet. See if there is any latency, after installing newest drivers and configuring windows.


----------



## Mr Ripper

@Kana-Maru 
Ah cool. Nice article. Do you mind sharing your CPU settings / pointing me to them if you already posted them?
My Time Spy is currently:
Time Spy Score 13053
Graphics Score 18041
CPU score 5086


----------



## rickmig

Mr Ripper said:


> Not had great luck really. Just seems to need crazy voltages and not such great results. I'm just running 4200, 2000 memory with 9-11-11-29 and 3600 uncore, so not as good as my E5649.
> 
> @Kana-Maru - What Timespy scores have you been getting? On my 3070 I managed just shy of 15000 graphics score but didn't tweak it too much. Going to have a play with the 3080. CPU score is around 5100.


Hi @Mr Ripper , well your results with the E5649 are pretty good! So just stick with it!

- How did you get such a high score in Timespy? I only get ~4800 cPU and about ~13500 in GPU and a score about ~10600. Your results are with the RTX3070? And what CPU/RAM settings you ran? I'm @4.2 and GPU stock. (MSI trio).

Hi @PotatoVonEpicus Timerbench is OK. just red in first 2 secs. Latencymon keeps going red with the nvlddmkm.sys (nvdia driver)... and sometimes in the ISR routine the USB 1&2 microsoft driver... don't know if its ok/normal.... it seems
Regards,
Rick


----------



## 99belle99

This is my Timespy results. The 5700 XT wasn't pushed very hard so score is low.









I scored 8 676 in Time Spy


Intel Xeon Processor X5660, AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT x 1, 6144 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## rhkcommander959

@Mr Ripper gotcha, thats about where I am with a single x5670 on a different mobo. 

It's real efficient at 4200 and i hit a wall soon after. At 4400 I keep getting memory errors, ramping up the voltages didn't fix it so I backed off, they helped delay errors but that's all. I'll try again with the ram lower and see if my IMC is crapping the bed, I need to check my uncore too. Load Temps were 55C so cooling isn't the issue for me...


----------



## rickmig

Latencymon results: 










Timerbench results: 










Timespy results:


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

rickmig said:


> Latencymon results:
> 
> View attachment 2476769


Doesn't seem too bad, however there might not be a way to solve GPU driver latency. If you have any spare GPU you should test it and see what latency it gets. This might be specific 3000 series thing.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Mr Ripper said:


> @Kana-Maru
> Ah cool. Nice article. Do you mind sharing your CPU settings / pointing me to them if you already posted them?
> My Time Spy is currently:
> Time Spy Score 13053
> Graphics Score 18041
> CPU score 5086


Thanks I appreciate it. I have never shared my OC settings for any of my CPUs or other OCs other than basic stuff such as the CPU final voltage requirements and RAM timings etc. 

Nice scores. You seem to have a 8% higher Graphics Score (roughly 4% overall score) over my RTX 3080 at stock. Which RTX 3080 SKU are you using and is it overclocked? I seem to get roughly an 8% increase when I perform a small OC across several benchmarks and re-test I performed.


----------



## Mr Ripper

rickmig said:


> How did you get such a high score in Timespy? I only get ~4800 cPU and about ~13500 in GPU and a score about ~10600. Your results are with the RTX3070? And what CPU/RAM settings you ran? I'm @4.2 and GPU stock. (MSI trio).


This was my best score with my Gigabyte 3070 Gaming OC - https://www.3dmark.com/spy/17765902 *(This was CPU @ 4.4ghz. 4.2ghz = 5070 CPU score).*
I've added some info in the description on there on what settings I used (GPU afterburner settings and CPU / Mem related settings). This 3070 has a 270w max power limit.

Try something similar with your MSI Trio. That card has a 250w max power limit. If it is anything like the 3080 Trio vs Suprim, you could probably flash the 3070 Suprim bios and get a 300w limit.


----------



## Mr Ripper

Kana-Maru said:


> Nice scores. You seem to have a 8% higher Graphics Score (roughly 4% overall score) over my RTX 3080 at stock. Which RTX 3080 SKU are you using and is it overclocked? I seem to get roughly an 8% increase when I perform a small OC across several benchmarks and re-test I performed.


I have a 3080 MSI Gaming X Trio - Basically a good cooler but with a low power limit as standard.

This is my stock settings vs my latest custom settings with the MSI Suprim bios (17632 vs 18529):








Result







www.3dmark.com





I reckon I'll be able to hit 19000 before I eventually water cool it.


----------



## dagget3450

Mr Ripper said:


> Not had great luck really. Just seems to need crazy voltages and not such great results. I'm just running 4200, 2000 memory with 9-11-11-29 and 3600 uncore, so not as good as my E5649.
> 
> As of yesterday I have an RTX 3080 (MSI Gaming X Trio) so I've recently gone 1080 TI > RTX 3070 > RTX 3080. I'm going to see whether this is OK with 106mhz PCIE. If it is I'm putting the E5649 back in and calling it a day with X58.
> 
> @Kana-Maru - What Timespy scores have you been getting? On my 3070 I managed just shy of 15000 graphics score but didn't tweak it too much. Going to have a play with the 3080. CPU score is around 5100.
> 
> @PotatoVonEpicus Cheers for alerting me to Timerbench, having a play now, by default CPU is red for the first 2 seconds.


it has been a while since i banged me head against the x58 wall, i may be wrong a bit here. 3600 on uncore sounds a bit high. Maybe its right at the brink? Like i say its been a while. Either way, on x5675 if i recall 4.5ghz was fairly easy to attain, of course voltages were a tidbit high. I know on my SR2 i think ran 1.35v or 1.375v but i probably overshot it on purpose as temps were still reasonable on the cooling.


----------



## Mr Ripper

dagget3450 said:


> it has been a while since i banged me head against the x58 wall, i may be wrong a bit here. 3600 on uncore sounds a bit high. Maybe its right at the brink? Like i say its been a while. Either way, on x5675 if i recall 4.5ghz was fairly easy to attain, of course voltages were a tidbit high. I know on my SR2 i think ran 1.35v or 1.375v but i probably overshot it on purpose as temps were still reasonable on the cooling.


I tested for max overclock at an uncore of 3200. Once I realised it was pretty futile trying to get 4400 stable I tweaked uncore and ram to get performance back up a bit. I've been trying voltages up to about 1.48v so these 3 chips aren't very good - Unless I'm doing something really stupid, but it should be an easy overclock compared to the high BLCK of 215 required by my E5649.

The good news is my MSI 3080 Gaming X Trio runs fine at PCIE speed of 106mhz. This means I can use my E5649 again which I was quite fond - 4.3ghz @ 1.304v & 3880mhz uncore. It has a very convex IHS so I'll lap it before I put it back in.


----------



## SmOgER

Mr Ripper said:


> I tested for max overclock at an uncore of 3200. Once I realised it was pretty futile trying to get 4400 stable I tweaked uncore and ram to get performance back up a bit. I've been trying voltages up to about 1.48v so these 3 chips aren't very good - Unless I'm doing something really stupid, but it should be an easy overclock compared to the high BLCK of 215 required by my E5649.
> 
> The good news is my MSI 3080 Gaming X Trio runs fine at PCIE speed of 106mhz. This means I can use my E5649 again which I was quite fond - 4.3ghz @ 1.304v & 3880mhz uncore. It has a very convex IHS so I'll lap it before I put it back in.


That 3.9Ghz uncore sounds crazy good.  
What's your VTT at?


----------



## Mr Ripper

SmOgER said:


> That 3.9Ghz uncore sounds crazy good.
> What's your VTT at?


1.38125v in the bios. Not too fussed with a £5 CPU and an ancient platform


----------



## SmOgER

Well that platform is still plenty good for every day use as well as gaming, at least for me. See no reason to upgrade.


----------



## Mr Ripper

Seems I spoke too soon about my GPU being OK with 106mhz PCIE. It seems to boot fine but doesn't like it on reboots which is a pain. Are there any motherboards that handle high BCLK better than others. i.e not needing to up PCIE frequency for stable BCLK?


----------



## 99belle99

Mr Ripper said:


> Seems I spoke too soon about my GPU being OK with 106mhz PCIE. It seems to boot fine but doesn't like it on reboots which is a pain. Are there any motherboards that handle high BCLK better than others. i.e not needing to up PCIE frequency for stable BCLK?


How high a bclk are looking to do? And why as you do not need it for a daily machine. I can run 4.8GHz for benchmarks but it would be madness to run that as a daily even if you managed to make it stable.

4.4GHz is a good all rounder for a daily machine even 4.2GHz is even good probably better depending on chip.


----------



## Mr Ripper

99belle99 said:


> How high a bclk are looking to do? And why as you do not need it for a daily machine. I can run 4.8GHz for benchmarks but it would be madness to run that as a daily even if you managed to make it stable.
> 
> 4.4GHz is a good all rounder for a daily machine even 4.2GHz is even good probably better depending on chip.


I only want 4300mhz which is 215mhz on my max 20 multi (E5649). On my Asus P6X58D-E it needs PCIE @ 106mhz to keep the BCLK stable. Above 215 BLCK then the *G*PU write speed drops drastically so that's why I'm I want 215 BCLK.


----------



## 99belle99

Mr Ripper said:


> I only want 4300mhz which is 215mhz on my max 20 multi (E5649). On my Asus P6X58D-E it needs PCIE @ 106mhz to keep the BCLK stable. Above 215 BLCK then the *G*PU write speed drops drastically so that's why I'm I want 215 BCLK.


Get Xeon X5660 or 5675.

I don't know much about E5649 but does it have a turbo multi? Go with 200 bclk and a turbo multi. My 5660 done 21 multi but could get a 23 multi with a turbo.


----------



## Mr Ripper

20 is the turbo multi. I have 3 X5675s and I've had a X5670. The E5649 is my best performing chip...


----------



## SmOgER

Mr Ripper said:


> Seems I spoke too soon about my GPU being OK with 106mhz PCIE. It seems to boot fine but doesn't like it on reboots which is a pain. Are there any motherboards that handle high BCLK better than others. i.e not needing to up PCIE frequency for stable BCLK?


Could actually be your RAM subtimings which mobo has issues with adjusting for it to POST. Or that uncore is not fully stable - most people run it much lower. Unless you've came across a golden chip your VTT looks to be _way_ too low for what you're asking from it.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I am running 3.927 MHz daily now ( 187x21 ) fully satisfied with performance and temperatures / power draw. 

C-States would still crash and I was not willing to increase idle voltage, so I turned C-States off except for C1E. Which still drops voltage on idle and keeps power draw and temperatures low. I observed that having C-States on while gaming to save power doesn't save that much power, for example voltage is 1.42v, C-States will drop voltage to 1.40v or 1.39v for split second before spiking up. It may or may not introduce some fps drops due to voltage and clock drops ( depends on application and how it uses threads ). For consistency purposes seems pointless to have C-States on ( except for C1E, which is your idle state ). As for temperature difference it's from 2c to 4c difference with C-States on giving lower temperatures due to lower voltage ( which still spikes up at times ). 

For this specific chip, motherboard and RAM this overclock is the best and likely to be final. 

CPU - x5680 - 3.927 MHz 1.28v ( 1.120v idle ) LinX 256 MB tests 72c max temp spike ( 66c highest average ).
Uncore - 3.740 MHz 1.435v.
RAM - 1.870 MHz 9-10-10-23-200 ( dual channel ) 1.648v.
GPU - GTX 1070 - Core 1950 MHz ( dropped from 2030 MHz, running lower voltage ) - Memory 2327 MHz, 52c while gaming ( Core load 80 - 85% ). 0.650v idle, 1.063v Max. 

SDD and two HDDs, using SATA 2.0 ports, SATA 3.0 ports were inconsistent and generally buggy to even get them working. Might get fan controller to reduce fan noise, to finish everything up.


----------



## rickmig

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> I am running 3.927 MHz daily now ( 187x21 ) fully satisfied with performance and temperatures / power draw.
> 
> C-States would still crash and I was not willing to increase idle voltage, so I turned C-States off except for C1E. Which still drops voltage on idle and keeps power draw and temperatures low. I observed that having C-States on while gaming to save power doesn't save that much power, for example voltage is 1.42v, C-States will drop voltage to 1.40v or 1.39v for split second before spiking up. It may or may not introduce some fps drops due to voltage and clock drops ( depends on application and how it uses threads ). For consistency purposes seems pointless to have C-States on ( except for C1E, which is your idle state ). As for temperature difference it's from 2c to 4c difference with C-States on giving lower temperatures due to lower voltage ( which still spikes up at times ).
> 
> For this specific chip, motherboard and RAM this overclock is the best and likely to be final.
> 
> CPU - x5680 - 3.927 MHz 1.28v ( 1.120v idle ) LinX 256 MB tests 72c max temp spike ( 66c highest average ).
> Uncore - 3.740 MHz 1.435v.
> RAM - 1.870 MHz 9-10-10-23-200 ( dual channel ) 1.648v.
> GPU - GTX 1070 - Core 1950 MHz ( dropped from 2030 MHz, running lower voltage ) - Memory 2327 MHz, 52c while gaming ( Core load 80 - 85% ). 0.650v idle, 1.063v Max.
> 
> SDD and two HDDs, using SATA 2.0 ports, SATA 3.0 ports were inconsistent and generally buggy to even get them working. Might get fan controller to reduce fan noise, to finish everything up.



Hi @PotatoVonEpicus , good insight on C-States.
I would like to give a couple of opinions regarding your specs, considering what i've seen so far on my system.

you could easily get your multiplier to x22 or ever x23. 187x22=4.114v which you can maybe use like 1.32v on the VCore. I'm using around that Vcore @4.2. I see the only problem you have is the temperature. Just consider that @That voltage i got 60ºC MAX in in high CPU game usage. Normally it goes around 50ºC. But as I said it a choice you have regarding the cooler.
Other doubt i have is regarding the Uncore. 3.7 and a lot of that VTT voltage! i'm using 1.25v for 3.2 uncore. What is the benefit of using that high value with uncore? I'm tested with 3.6 once at a time, but seen zero difference in games. Is there some other advantage?? Like in some video editing or something?
Regarding fan control I use Speedfan. I have fans @40% when using normal windows tasks, videos etc, and when gaming it wonders around 55/60% so my system is very quiet (the thing that makes the worst sound is really the HDD's which i set a 10min. auto disable times  and keep on the quiet SSD's). I can even control that case fans regarding the GPU usage, separately from the CPU fan. You can also use Argus Monitor (paid) software. Both can control fans 100%.

Regards,
RicK


----------



## SmOgER

rickmig said:


> and a lot of that VTT voltage!


Not when you compare it to mine running no issues for quite some time now at 1.55V! 😂 
The benefit of high uncore is higher memory bandwidth which is one of the biggest X58 platform drawbacks to begin with.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

rickmig said:


> Hi @PotatoVonEpicus , good insight on C-States.
> I would like to give a couple of opinions regarding your specs, considering what i've seen so far on my system.
> 
> you could easily get your multiplier to x22 or ever x23. 187x22=4.114v which you can maybe use like 1.32v on the VCore. I'm using around that Vcore @4.2. I see the only problem you have is the temperature. Just consider that @That voltage i got 60ºC MAX in in high CPU game usage. Normally it goes around 50ºC. But as I said it a choice you have regarding the cooler.
> Other doubt i have is regarding the Uncore. 3.7 and a lot of that VTT voltage! i'm using 1.25v for 3.2 uncore. What is the benefit of using that high value with uncore? I'm tested with 3.6 once at a time, but seen zero difference in games. Is there some other advantage?? Like in some video editing or something?
> Regarding fan control I use Speedfan. I have fans @40% when using normal windows tasks, videos etc, and when gaming it wonders around 55/60% so my system is very quiet (the thing that makes the worst sound is really the HDD's which i set a 10min. auto disable times  and keep on the quiet SSD's). I can even control that case fans regarding the GPU usage, separately from the CPU fan. You can also use Argus Monitor (paid) software. Both can control fans 100%.
> 
> Regards,
> RicK


Indeed I could run higher multiplier with fairly small voltage bump. But performance wise 200 ~ MHz won't do much, except for increase in heat and TDP due to voltage bump. Cooling is not an issue for me and in games CPU never gets hotter than 50 - 60c even with near max load. Just don't see a point running higher clock for small gains. 

Uncore performance is tied to RAM performance, both can benefit each other. I know voltage is rather high, however this chip is old and not even that good at this point ( already degraded or just bad bin ). So I am not too scared of degradation, although I wouldn't go above 1.45v personally. VTT / Uncore voltage doesn't increase temperature nor TDP that much, so it's essentially free performance. You can also give it a bump up to 1.35v without any issues and if you have a good memory controller it will do 3.6 - 3.7 GHz with that voltage. Some games and programs may not see much changes while others will, depends on engine and how the program is made. 

I believe Speedfan won't work with Gigabyte boards ( certainly doesn't work with mine ), only program that works for me is Argus monitor. Having dedicated hardware or even setting everything manually with manual curve from single fan header would be more efficient though. 

All in all, I am running lower overclock due to efficiency. Higher you go, higher voltage you need... Less you gain and more you lose. With good chips 4.1 - 4.3 GHz is honestly highest efficient overclock which can be achieved under 1.30v. You getting 4.2 GHz just above 1.30v is still pretty good and good point to stay at.


----------



## DooM3

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> I am running 3.927 MHz daily now ( 187x21 ) fully satisfied with performance and temperatures / power draw.
> 
> C-States would still crash and I was not willing to increase idle voltage, so I turned C-States off except for C1E. Which still drops voltage on idle and keeps power draw and temperatures low. I observed that having C-States on while gaming to save power doesn't save that much power, for example voltage is 1.42v, C-States will drop voltage to 1.40v or 1.39v for split second before spiking up. It may or may not introduce some fps drops due to voltage and clock drops ( depends on application and how it uses threads ). For consistency purposes seems pointless to have C-States on ( except for C1E, which is your idle state ). As for temperature difference it's from 2c to 4c difference with C-States on giving lower temperatures due to lower voltage ( which still spikes up at times ).


In my confuguration acting on the "dynamic vcore DVID" for the Vcore and enabling the C3 / C6 / C7 as energy saving, it works correctly and efficiently.

It might work, at least partially with traditional overclocking.


----------



## SmOgER

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> I believe Speedfan won't work with Gigabyte boards


Works with mine.

To further iterate on VTT, 1.45v is absolutely fine and although I have a backup CPU I'm not too worried about my current one running that at 1.55v. From what I've seen from prolonged usage (often times I even leave my PC running through the night) there is no degradation and no other issues, at least not thus far.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I am also using dynamic core voltage, C-States paired with EIST simply doesn't work. Haven't tested C-States alone without EIST, but it's not worth running without it. 

Regarding Speedfan, it could very well be Win10 that it won't work with. I haven't tested with other OS, I also prefer curve control of Argus monitor. As for VTT / Uncore voltage, I think not every chip is equal and not every chip degrades at the same speed. I personally find it a bit pointless to go above 1.45v as at that point it's going to hog voltage for smallest increase in frequency.


----------



## SmOgER

I don't think many people are still on win7 lol. 
Now that point at which small increase in freq requires substantial increase in volts is different for every cheap and let's not forget RAM OC / subtimings stability too.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Don't mind me just learning how to use an oscillascope.


----------



## SmOgER

xxpenguinxx said:


> Looks close enough to be within margin of error. The benchmark looks like its GPU bound. Anyone else have a 1080 to test with?
> 
> Also, it miscalculated the Avg frames/s for me on lowest resolution. Max and 99th % have less delay, but the framerate is lower? What?
> 
> View attachment 2476709


Gave this a shot. Not sure what to make of it though.


----------



## rickmig

My Timebench @1080P










and @480P


----------



## Slayer3032

xxpenguinxx said:


> Looks close enough to be within margin of error. The benchmark looks like its GPU bound. Anyone else have a 1080 to test with?
> 
> Also, it miscalculated the Avg frames/s for me on lowest resolution. Max and 99th % have less delay, but the framerate is lower? What?
> 
> View attachment 2476709


I managed to catch my single thread multi appearing to work here as well, during the benchmark it was 4500mhz the entire time then when I was back to the desktop and it would peak upto 4670mhz or something like that.

I had nothing else running in the background with HPET disabled, I'm assuming the entire point of this is that I should have it enabled? My 1080 clocks upto 1949 usually, it's a BestBuy EVGA Gaming SC sku with the lower binned gpu.










I disabled C states and disabled EIST and the single core multiplier was no longer being used, no difference in results really, then I enabled HPET and nothing really seems different in my 1080p results. LatencyMon seems to suggest everything is either windows telemetry, windows kernel or nvidia driver related.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Most of the time it's Nvidia's driver in latencymon. Unless you're getting stutters where you know you shouldn't I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## rickmig

Slayer3032 said:


> I managed to catch my single thread multi appearing to work here as well, during the benchmark it was 4500mhz the entire time then when I was back to the desktop and it would peak upto 4670mhz or something like that.
> 
> I had nothing else running in the background with HPET disabled, I'm assuming the entire point of this is that I should have it enabled? My 1080 clocks upto 1949 usually, it's a BestBuy EVGA Gaming SC sku with the lower binned gpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disabled C states and disabled EIST and the single core multiplier was no longer being used, no difference in results really, then I enabled HPET and nothing really seems different in my 1080p results. LatencyMon seems to suggest everything is either windows telemetry, windows kernel or nvidia driver related.


Hi,
I think at is best to leave Windows do it's thing and leave it at default (@10 Mhz)...don't see much difference also.
In Latencymon, just like you, my "spikes" are related mostly to Nvidia drivers. Got sometimes the NDIS driver and USB 1&2 microsoft driver, but the nvidia driver is the highest.

@Slayer3032 regarding X5675: how do use the Single Core multiplier in the X5675? (x26 right?) I only got the x25 working and it works all the 6 cores, not jut one... The only thing I got disabled is the C-states (C1E was on). Speedstep=ON, Multiplier=Auto, also tried Load Line Calibration=OFF... It didn't work. (Maybe the x25 is the max multi??)

Regards,
RicK


----------



## Slayer3032

rickmig said:


> Hi,
> I think at is best to leave Windows do it's thing and leave it at default (@10 Mhz)...don't see much difference also.
> In Latencymon, just like you, my "spikes" are related mostly to Nvidia drivers. Got sometimes the NDIS driver and USB 1&2 microsoft driver, but the nvidia driver is the highest.
> 
> @Slayer3032 regarding X5675: how do use the Single Core multiplier in the X5675? (x26 right?) I only got the x25 working and it works all the 6 cores, not jut one... The only thing I got disabled is the C-states (C1E was on). Speedstep=ON, Multiplier=Auto, also tried Load Line Calibration=OFF... It didn't work. (Maybe the x25 is the max multi??)
> 
> Regards,
> RicK


I have no idea how to use the 26x multiplier, until around when I got the 20H2 update for Windows I cannot say I have ever seen it be utilized. It only happens during light load generally but some games will still trigger it on a single core. What really makes me think it's fake is that my cinebench scores don't improve compared to my normal 180x25, [email protected] scores. I've benchmarked upto 4.85ghz before and it was definitely better, surely the jump from 4500 to 4680mhz should be measurable along with sudden instability as my machine for the last couple years has been extremely stable and 4.6ghz was never fully stable.

I did notice that it stopped reporting x26 after disabling c states, with c1e still on. I have turbo and all of the features enabled aside from bi-directional prochot and thermal monitor I'm pretty sure.


----------



## SmOgER

rickmig said:


> I think at is best to leave Windows do it's thing and leave it at default (@10 Mhz)...don't see much difference also.


MS made that adjustment to stick with @10Mhz back when people were experimenting with it. In most cases this option is redundant now. It should work well as it is.


----------



## BOBKOC

rickmig said:


> how do use the Single Core multiplier in the X5675?


for x5650+cpu on(only) x20or22 & turbo-on = x22All Cores & x23 single core
for x5660+cpu on(only) x21or23 & turbo-on = x23All Cores & x24 single core
for x5670+cpu on(only) x22or24 & turbo-on = x24All Cores & x25 single core
possibly for x5675+cpu on(only) x23or25 & turbo-on = x25All Cores & x26 single core

for other xCPU = no single core
anyway, single core&X56**= totally useless(for me)


----------



## BOBKOC

c3/c6/c7 &C1E & EIST - on


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Turbo boost ON gives + 1 multiplier, disabling 2 cores also gives + 1 multiplier. Depending on board of course. If using this wacky 2 to 3 core boosting it also uses higher multiplier. However performance is inconsistent.


----------



## sandremisc

Hi,

Got myself a x5675, but completely new to overclocking. Found this noob friendly guide to overclocking older i3, i5 and i7s. Can I follow that to overclock my xeon or is there a more specific guide for x58 + xeons out there?


----------



## SmOgER

As long as you follow LGA1366 procedures it's all pretty much the same 

EDIT: Whoever wrote this article seems to be more laid back about VTT voltage even than me 



> What is the maximum safe CPU VTT voltage? <...> I’ve used up to 1.70V on an i7 920, and up to 1.55V with my i5 750 with extreme cooling.


I'm at 1.55V but that's because I'm overclocking my RAM and because those chips are now so darn cheap (have a spare lol).
That being said from what I've seen over extended period of time I do consider everything up to 1.55V as being safe now for 24/7.


----------



## sandremisc

Thank you @SmOgER for answering all my posts. Where would I be without you


----------



## SmOgER

Guess some people can act as smartasses even after admitting that they are noobs 😂😂 

PS. Congratulations on your 8th post! Explains a lot lol 
PPS. Go check the first post to see who's thread this is.


----------



## sandremisc

SmOgER said:


> Guess some people can act as smartasses even after admitting that they are noobs 😂😂


I wasn't trying to be ironic, if that is how you recieved it. I've asked two questions on this forum, one about cooling and now this one, and you have given me an answer to both. Might be a language barrier or lack of emojies, but I really meant to thank you and show my appreciation!


----------



## SmOgER

sandremisc said:


> I wasn't trying to be ironic, if that is how you recieved it. I've asked two questions on this forum, one about cooling and now this one, and you have given me an answer to both. Might be a language barrier or lack of emojies, but I really meant to thank you and show my appreciation!


I've got it wrong then! My sincere apologies mate! 😬


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Lately I been looking at x79 platform, maybe getting some non overclockable 8 or 10 core Xeon. Not sure if it's actually worth it over overclocked x58 system though. There are plenty of chinese boards with x99 as well, don't really feel like getting non overclockable chinese board with dual channel is a good investment.


----------



## SmOgER

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Lately I been looking at x79 platform, maybe getting some non overclockable 8 or 10 core Xeon. Not sure if it's actually worth it over overclocked x58 system though. There are plenty of chinese boards with x99 as well, don't really feel like getting non overclockable chinese board with dual channel is a good investment.


I doubt it's worth it. Higher clocked X79 chips are only barely more powerful than overclocked X58 chips. 

At this point I would say the sensible upgrade would be migrating to something like Ryzen 5 3600. Anything less is just not worth it imo.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Though I could get proper SATA 3.0 with x79 platform and more cores. Somewhat lower TDP compared to x58 as well. Heavily overclocked x58 will be rather close to 3600 and 3600x, often beating 2600x ( in games ). I would prefer going 8 cores or more, however 3700x still cost almost as much as x79 board with CPU and DDR3 RAM. 

I am considering buying old x79 workstation and putting 8 or 10 core Xeon in it, ECC RAM is cheap nowadays as well. So sky is the limit regarding RAM and performance for these Xeons is still somewhere close to 2600 or 2600x per core. Sadly x79 unlocked Xeons are rather rare, 8 core ones at least.


----------



## SmOgER

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Heavily overclocked x58 will be rather close to 3600 and 3600x


No way mate.
Ryzen scores 1550-1700cb in C15.
Heavily OCed X58 comes at 1000-1150cb.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I am talking about games, in most of multithreaded applications especially benchmarks Ryzen performs better. Even 1600 and 1600x beating x58 machines, however if you look at games x58 will likely get higher fps than 2600x. I am not sure why difference seems to be so huge while looking at Cinebench and then at fps in games. It's just Intel magic I am guessing ( or games just prefer higher CPU clock, also x58 does have triple channel memory for what it's worth ). For example 1600x is beating 8700k in Cinebench R15 as well, however in games 8700k would get way higher fps.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Take a look at this Intel Core i7-8700K Cinebench CB 15 Benchmarks , actually never mind this. Pretty sure 8700k is not running full boost in this one and it's score is closer to 1400 ~. However the main point stands, Ryzen CPUs seem to get rather high benchmark score and lower fps in games.


----------



## 99belle99

SmOgER said:


> No way mate.
> Ryzen scores 1550-1700cb in C15.
> Heavily OCed X58 comes at 1000-1150cb.


He is right though I wouldn't go wasting money on X99 and a 3600/X with a B450 board is way better at gaming then any x58 chip and if you want high bench mark scores go with a 3700X.

I was with X58 for years but made the switch to a 3700X just after it was released and now have it paired with a 6900XT. I may upgrade to a Ryzen 5000 chip in the future but I do not see the need to do this now as the 3700X is still a good chip.


----------



## 99belle99

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Take a look at this Intel Core i7-8700K Cinebench CB 15 Benchmarks , actually never mind this. Pretty sure 8700k is not running full boost in this one and it's score is closer to 1400 ~. However the main point stands, Ryzen CPUs seem to get rather high benchmark score and lower fps in games.


You are comparing Ryzen 1st and 2nd gen it was only after Ryzen 3000 that AMD started to get good gaming scores and even more so with Ryzen 5000.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

I agree, not saying that x58 is better than Ryzen anyhow. Just saying that overclocked x58 can put up a fight against 6 core Ryzens, even 3600x. Going Ryzen would be an upgrade, however 3700x still cost almost as much as x79 machine. I honestly can find x299 cheaper than Ryzens, looking mostly at performance per money spent here. Used x79 with locked Xeon ( provided that Xeon have decent turbo boost ) can still pull 2700x fps in games, sadly productivity work and benchmarks are not as good though. 

Now if we look at price, 3700x alone will cost as much as x79 board, CPU and some ECC RAM would. Would it be that much of an upgrade over x58 though...

Lower TPD 
SATA 3.0
PCIe 3.0
More cores
Quad channel memory
ECC
AVX 

All these apply to Ryzen as well ( except for quad channel memory and ECC ), but to build Ryzen machine it would cost more than twice that. 1700x and 2700x not worth it at all in my opinion, unless low TDP is main concern. 3700x is much better option, but it still cost around 300 euros + DDR4 RAM and decent future proof board. It's not really that expensive, but x79 is still cheaper.

Ability to add lots of cheap ECC RAM and 10 - 12 core CPU makes up for low single threaded performance. It depends on workload, but if games are not the main thing it might be worth it to just get x79 platform. 

I agree with Ryzen being better in most of if not all things that it can do compared to x79 or x99. Price wise these old platforms are still better and still somewhat relevant.


----------



## SmOgER

Hey everyone,
what's your experience with GTA5 _online _on X58?
I'm seeing total CPU usage at 25 to 30% while GPU usage has many spikes failing to stay at 100% which I would say is somewhat unusual (v-sync off).
I do experience at times drop in FPS (~40s) seemingly out of nowhere which gets fixed immediately after going to windowed mode and then back into fullscreen (alt + enter).
Then it's good for another 40min or so. Happens in both DX10.1 and DX11.

PS. All the _other _games are running completely fine, no complaints there.


----------



## rickmig

SmOgER said:


> Hey everyone,
> what's your experience with GTA5 _online _on X58?
> I'm seeing total CPU usage at 25 to 30% while GPU usage has many spikes failing to stay at 100% which I would say is somewhat unusual (v-sync off).
> I do experience at times drop in FPS (~40s) seemingly out of nowhere which gets fixed immediately after going to windowed mode and then back into fullscreen (alt + enter).
> Then it's good for another 40min or so. Happens in both DX10.1 and DX11.
> 
> PS. All the _other _games are running completely fine, no complaints there.


Hi @SmOgER , I played a little this morning (GTA 5) to check the spikes behavior, and got no problems. I have all settings almost maxed. My GPU is a bit to much so many times I won't get 100% on the GPU. CPU is arround 40-50%, but no problems playing. Around 70+ FPS minimum average and haven't noticed spikes.... It only happens online or offline too??

I got some questions that maybe some of you might know, specially those who tired several Xeon CPUs in our X58.
New X5675 arrived (I've already had 1), put it on and all went ok.
Specs with 1st X5675:

21X multiplier (4.2 Ghz)
_*0.243v offset voltage (1.32v max)*_
200 bclk
1.27v QPI/RAM
1600 ram _*@1.6v (18GB)*_
3200 uncore
QPI ~7200Mhz (3600)
Specs with 2nd X5675:

21X multiplier (4.2 Ghz)
_*0.180v offset voltage (1.256v max)*_
200 bclk
1.27v QPI/RAM
1600 ram _*@1.5v (32GB)*_
3200 uncore
QPI ~7200Mhz (3600)
Now the strangest thing, for me at least: As you can see the 2nd X5675 get the same 4.2Ghz but at a lower Vcore = 1.26cv~~~ , but the temperature stays the sames as it was in the first X5675 @ around 60ºC max playing cyberpunk as an example. It wasn't supposed to reduce the temperature? Or it's more relative to the speed itself (4.2Ghz) than the voltage?
Other thing I noticed it was the offset voltage. I replaced the CPU and it was with the 0.243v offset of the 1st X5675, and where it was 1.32v it became something like 1.288v in the 2nd X5675. Didin't change anything. This leads me to believe that the STOCK voltage from the 2nd Xeon is defaulting at a lower Vcore right? And when I offset it it goes up by the stock threshold. What got me was the temperature , which before was around +60ºC (1.32v) and now becomes around 70ºC (1.32v)!! I know that it work OK @ around 1.26v but it's wasn't what i expected at least!!!
Maybe some of you have a better insight on this 
PS: Now I have different momory (32GB) But I tested the CPU and done this tests i'm referring with the "old" RAM also.

Regards,
RicK


----------



## rickmig

Other thing i've experienced with RAM in my motherboard (P6X58D premium):
I got 8x3 Gkill mem sticks and 4x3 Gskill sticks.
I put all 6 sticks and the board won't boot. Tryed the 8x3 (24Gb) all ok. Put 2 more of the 4Gb sticks and all OK again (32Gb) --> which is what I am at now.
But the last 4Gb stick the board just win't boot... Can't get the 36Gb to work...... You guys know if there is some kind of limit or some voltage that need to be adjusted for it to work??? Or it just won't do??
All the sticks work nice individually.

Regards,
RicK


----------



## SmOgER

@rickmig
Regarding temps when trying different chips I've noticed that some of them just simply run hotter at the same voltage.
So OC becomes thermally limited rather than voltage/power limited. It's a shame but it is what it is. I guess you can just ignore the temps as long as it's stable and not throttling under normal usage.

For 6 sticks to boot try increasing VTT, IOH as well as DRAM voltage. Then if it boots see if you can back down on DRAM back to default. If it still doesn't boot try loosening timings CL+1

EDIT: Are those sticks actually have the same timings? If not, does it boot using the slowest stick settings?

As for my GTA5 issue, I did notice improvements after changing priority from normal to high in task manager for it.


----------



## rickmig

SmOgER said:


> @rickmig
> Regarding temps when trying different chips I've noticed that some of them just simply run hotter at the same voltage.
> So OC becomes thermally limited rather than voltage/power limited. It's a shame but it is what it is. I guess you can just ignore the temps as long as it's stable and not throttling under normal usage.
> 
> For 6 sticks to boot try increasing VTT, IOH as well as DRAM voltage. Then if it boots see if you can back down on DRAM back to default. If it still doesn't boot try loosening timings CL+1
> 
> EDIT: Are those sticks actually have the same timings? If not, does it boot using the slowest stick settings?
> 
> As for my GTA5 issue, I did notice improvements after changing priority from normal to high in task manager for it.


Hi,
Well I got my 6 sticks working. Yesterday couldn't do it in any manner, but now it's working... strange. Didn't change nothing special..weird.
Regarding the cpu's I'm using 1.264v Vcore to get 4.2Ghz as before was 1.32v and the temps are the same as before... even if the voltages are diferent the temps are the same. (at same speed). Maybe as you say, some thermal/voltages differences...but i feel the potencial is greater with the lower voltages.

GTA5 - Maybe something is taking resources in background? or try to repair/reinstall game?


----------



## SmOgER

X58 quirks. Mine consistently auto-restarts 3 times upon powering before it boots.  
If it doesn't work consistently though that's likely mobo getting overly confused with (sub)timings.


----------



## rickmig

SmOgER said:


> X58 quirks. Mine consistently auto-restarts 3 times upon powering before it boots.
> If it doesn't work consistently though that's likely mobo getting overly confused with (sub)timings.



Yeah that's what mine was doing: restarting 3 times... Normally that happens when push the RAM too far, true  But for now after restarting several times it's all OK, 36Gb all the way at 1.5v. Let's see if it sticks, and if they can be overclocked a bit.
Regarding the CPU I was using some PLL and IOH voltage bumps (just a little) to start, but now when to default values (PLL = 1.8v) (IOH = 1.1v) --> tested and all OK @1.264v - 4.2Ghz. Seems so low in comparison to my other X5675 (1.32v) and W3680 (1.35v) for the same speed... Still puzzled by the same temps... Maybe, out of curiosity, I should try, say 1.36v, at the same speed = 4.2Ghz and see if there is some variation in the temps...

Regards,
RicK


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Here's my quirks. Sorry for wall of text.

Asus Rampage II Gene:

Randomly restarts if CPU voltage is not set manually.
CPU socket temp randomly displays 80C.

EVGA X58 SLI (132-BL-E758):

GPU driver randomly restarts at idle with bclk above 200. Increase IOH voltage to fix it.
GPU memory randomly gets stuck at minimum clock rate with bclk over 200. Increasing IOH voltage helps but does not fix it.
Display port does not work properly on some GPUs.
IO conflict with Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio.
HPET 32 Bit enabled causes some games to run at lower frame rates.

Then there's the normal stuff:

QPI Link wall around 4000mhz. 166 x24, 181 x22, 220 x18
Excessive CPU Vdroop.

The current RAM is temperature sensitive. 2200Mhz will pass memtest no problem, then all of a sudden it won't stop throwing errors until I significantly lower the bclk or wait for it to cool down. Got a RAM fan to help. This RAM also randomly stopped working. Sticking it in the freezer overnight fixed it. I think I tripped the temperature protection, or there was residual voltage preventing the SPD data from being read.


----------



## Kana-Maru

SmOgER said:


> Hey everyone,
> what's your experience with GTA5 _online _on X58?
> I'm seeing total CPU usage at 25 to 30% while GPU usage has many spikes failing to stay at 100% which I would say is somewhat unusual (v-sync off).
> I do experience at times drop in FPS (~40s) seemingly out of nowhere which gets fixed immediately after going to windowed mode and then back into fullscreen (alt + enter).
> Then it's good for another 40min or so. Happens in both DX10.1 and DX11.
> 
> PS. All the _other _games are running completely fine, no complaints there.


I can't speak for GTA5 "Online", but GTA5 definitely showed some CPU issues back when I was writing my X58 + Fury X 2020 & Vega 64 2020 article. 

From what I can remember....the game engine was CPU bottlenecked. Upgrading from my Fury X to Vega 64 showed no increases after a certain point due to the game only utilizing several cores. I think it was only 4 cores....but then again it could have been 4 threads, but I can't remember now. I know some cores\threads were very low while others were being stressed. I'm guessing you are experience something similar where the game is using only a few cores and threads and bogging down the performance at some point. 

You should check out your CPU Usage and Thread % in something like HWBOT or similar software to see what your cores\threads are doing while playing GTA5 Online. I meant to speak about this in my Vega 64 2020 article, but I never got around to it since I was so busy benchmarking a crap ton of games and the GTA5 is such an old game (very popular though).


----------



## SmOgER

Definitely experienced that. GTA5 seems to be poorly optimised on CPU side. I've tried to get constant 70FPS+ but that was simply not possible (with any reasonable settings at least) and there's a lot of room to play with the settings without it affecting performance much if at all. Bizarrely enough it only seems to properly utilize available resources during certain loading screens (city view through the clouds).


----------



## SmOgER

Ok so played some story mode and resource utilization as well as performance is MUCH better there (no issues keeping it close to 100FPS most of the time). Interesting.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Yeah you can tell the game was created for consoles during that era. Just port and release to PC. PC doesn't get the same treatment it used to thanks to the rise of console graphics and developments. Of course there are other things at play such as pirating games and companies losing money on the platform at the end of the day.......therefore I can see why consoles are more important and have been for sometime now. 

The graphics just doesn't justify the garbage performance\optimization I have seen in some titles over the past couple of years.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Kana-Maru said:


> Yeah you can tell the game was created for consoles during that era. Just port and release to PC. PC doesn't get the same treatment it used to thanks to the rise of console graphics and developments. Of course there are other things at play such as pirating games and companies losing money on the platform at the end of the day.......therefore I can see why consoles are more important and have been for sometime now.
> 
> The graphics just doesn't justify the garbage performance\optimization I have seen in some titles over the past couple of years.


We had this crappy console ports trend for quite a while now, since 2010 or so. Some actually good games are ruined for PC players because of it. I can't really say that I expect to see much change any time soon. However we can only hope to see more games use VULKAN and DX12 ( although DX12 games that I seen in past few years were not exactly that much different from DX11, except for more crashes than DX11 ). 

Another thing I seen regarding x58, seemingly IPC not being equal to higher CPU clocks. In other words highly overclocked x58 CPU seemingly can beat much newer CPUs in games with high CPU frequency alone. Even if benchmarks show less impressive results when running frequency like 4.6 - 4.8 GHz, in games it seemingly beats much newer CPUs with much better IPC. I would properly test this, but my x5680 already wants 1.58v to run 4.6 GHz and to be stable, so I think I will pass on this. 

I have tested RAM on 1200 MHz with 6-7-7-17 timings and maybe it's just placebo, but I noticed games opening faster and closing faster. Generally things loading faster, however there is a downside of minimum fps being lower compared to running higher clocks. At one point x58 platform likely won't benefit much from RAM bandwidth, where that point is I am not exactly sure. Maybe around 1700 - 1800 MHz, if paired with low timings that is. 

Upgrading to Ryzen is certainly tempting, DDR4 prices are still quite high and CPU prices for 3000 and 5000 Ryzens also seem quite high. While 2600x and 2700x doesn't seem worth it compared to 4 GHz + x58 machine. Another alternative is x99 or x79 platforms, with locked Xeons and cheap ECC memory. Performance per core doesn't seem to be that impressive, funnily x58 is still really good compared with x79 and x99 platforms.


----------



## Feigemo0771

Hi! I just got myself another Thinkstation S20 barebone system, waiting for it to be shipped. I plan to put a W3680 in it, wonder if it is compatible with 48Gigs of RAM. By the way, where is the memory controller for these X58 platforms? Was it integrated into the CPU? Or northbridge? Is the triple-channel memory bandwidth limited to 3*8.5G/s?


----------



## Kana-Maru

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> We had this crappy console ports trend for quite a while now, since 2010 or so. Some actually good games are ruined for PC players because of it. I can't really say that I expect to see much change any time soon. However we can only hope to see more games use VULKAN and DX12 ( although DX12 games that I seen in past few years were not exactly that much different from DX11, except for more crashes than DX11 ).
> 
> .........
> 
> Upgrading to Ryzen is certainly tempting, DDR4 prices are still quite high and CPU prices for 3000 and 5000 Ryzens also seem quite high. While 2600x and 2700x doesn't seem worth it compared to 4 GHz + x58 machine. Another alternative is x99 or x79 platforms, with locked Xeons and cheap ECC memory. Performance per core doesn't seem to be that impressive, funnily x58 is still really good compared with x79 and x99 platforms.


I have always said that X79 was a side-grade back in 2012 and 2013 around the time I discovered the X56xx series and wrote my review. I'm glad I took a chance and spent the hundreds on my my awesome Hexa Cores.

I agree with the lazy\crappy console ports. It clear what platforms are being prioritized above others. DX2 was mostly a joke or marketing tool for the majority of games since they follow “mostly” the same DX11 standards as far as programming goes. Vulkan is the way to go simply from the massive amounts of draw calls over DX12. Not to forget to mention hat Vulkan allows better utilization of the CPU + GPU. Very few DX12 games work properly to me.




Feigemo0771 said:


> Hi! I just got myself another Thinkstation S20 barebone system, waiting for it to be shipped. I plan to put a W3680 in it, wonder if it is compatible with 48Gigs of RAM. By the way, where is the memory controller for these X58 platforms? Was it integrated into the CPU? Or northbridge? Is the triple-channel memory bandwidth limited to 3*8.5G/s?


I can’t say that the X58 will support 48GBs of RAM, but theoretically it should with the Westmere CPUs. The memory controller is located on the CPU actually. This was big change for Nehalem and Intel as it was their first platform to allow the X58 to lack the IMC. I don’t believe that the triple channel memory is limited to what you have described (stay tuned for more info in the future)


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Despite the fact that Intel site says w3680 only supports 24 GB of RAM I do believe it could support much more than that. Might not be full 288 GB of RAM that x5690 supports though and I believe that 288 GB limit is from dual socket machine. 

I doubt your RAM slots are limited to 8.5 G/s, don't expect huge gains from going triple channel instead of dual channel. Bump in bandwidth is fairly small, quad channel would be more noticeable. It also matters what frequency your RAM is running, higher frequency means more bandwidth and lower is less bandwidth with possibly lower timings.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

If the Thinkstation S20 supports XMP or lets you set the memory multiplier, get 3x4GB or 3x8GB sticks of RAM at 1866Mhz or higher. The slowest I will run is 1866mhz 9-9-9-24 1T. The bandwidth helps significantly with minimum frame rates.


----------



## oakus

Anybody turn their x58 system into a mining rig and have success with it? Thinking of using my old p6t and x5670 as guts for a rig.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I have not, but I would only use GPU miners. Some mining software use both the CPU and GPU which would not be efficient. Underclock the CPU or disable cores to keep the power draw down.


----------



## mrbumpy409

First time poster and first time overclocker here. I finally decided to try overclocking my x58 system that I've had in one form or another since 2011. The i7-990X I picked up a few years back has been tempting me for far too long. 😁

I settled on a "comfortable" overclock of 4.12 GHz with power saving features enabled as I use this system for work as well as play. I was aware that I would probably be somewhat limited in what I can coerce out of 6 sticks of G.Skill DDR3 1333 CL9 4GB (F3-10666CL9-4GBRL), but I am currently running with a 179 MHz bclock, 2:8 RAM ratio for 1432 MHz DDR RAM speed using the same SPD timings as 1333 MHz. Motherboard is ASRock X58 Extreme3.

Now, here is where I'm a bit puzzled. When set to AUTO in the BIOS, my RAM timings at 1333 MHz DDR speed are:
tCL: 9
tRCD: 9
tRP: 9
tRAS: 24
tRFC: 107
tWR: 10
tWTR: 5
tRRD: 4
tRTP: 5
tFAW: 20
Command Rate: 2

Using these exact same timings at the OC speed (despite BIOS wanting to use 10-10-10-27 etc.), I would expect both bandwidth and latency to improve vs DDR 1333, since the timing is based on # of clock cycles, and these clock cycles now take less time, correct? However, although bandwidth does increase as expected, the latency actually gets worse, increasing from 36.5ns at DDR 1333 to 37.5ns at DDR 1432 as tested using SiSoftware Sandra Lite. Uncore frequency is set to 2x DDR rate in both cases.

Is this expected behavior on X58, or am I doing something wrong? Could the difference in memory multiplier (2:10 vs 2:8 OC) or CPU multiplier (26x vs 23x OC) be a factor here?

Thanks for any insight you guys can give this OC newb. I hope you all are staying healthy. 🙂


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

mrbumpy409 said:


> First time poster and first time overclocker here. I finally decided to try overclocking my x58 system that I've had in one form or another since 2011. The i7-990X I picked up a few years back has been tempting me for far too long. 😁
> 
> I settled on a "comfortable" overclock of 4.12 GHz with power saving features enabled as I use this system for work as well as play. I was aware that I would probably be somewhat limited in what I can coerce out of 6 sticks of G.Skill DDR3 1333 CL9 4GB (F3-10666CL9-4GBRL), but I am currently running with a 179 MHz bclock, 2:8 RAM ratio for 1432 MHz DDR RAM speed using the same SPD timings as 1333 MHz. Motherboard is ASRock X58 Extreme3.
> 
> Now, here is where I'm a bit puzzled. When set to AUTO in the BIOS, my RAM timings at 1333 MHz DDR speed are:
> tCL: 9
> tRCD: 9
> tRP: 9
> tRAS: 24
> tRFC: 107
> tWR: 10
> tWTR: 5
> tRRD: 4
> tRTP: 5
> tFAW: 20
> Command Rate: 2
> 
> Using these exact same timings at the OC speed (despite BIOS wanting to use 10-10-10-27 etc.), I would expect both bandwidth and latency to improve vs DDR 1333, since the timing is based on # of clock cycles, and these clock cycles now take less time, correct? However, although bandwidth does increase as expected, the latency actually gets worse, increasing from 36.5ns at DDR 1333 to 37.5ns at DDR 1432 as tested using SiSoftware Sandra Lite. Uncore frequency is set to 2x DDR rate in both cases.
> 
> Is this expected behavior on X58, or am I doing something wrong? Could the difference in memory multiplier (2:10 vs 2:8 OC) or CPU multiplier (26x vs 23x OC) be a factor here?
> 
> Thanks for any insight you guys can give this OC newb. I hope you all are staying healthy. 🙂


Possibly you have something running in background and that's why you get different latency. Running higher frequency with same timings will increase bandwidth while also dropping latency a little. Redo both tests for 1333 and 1432 MHz with SiSoftware Sandra Lite set to Realtime priority in task manager. Assuming your memory is stable there shouldn't be much latency difference at all. 

You likely can have higher clock for memory with not that much higher timings. If stability is concern increase of RAM voltage from 1.5v to 1.65v is perfectly safe, Uncore doesn't have to be 2x memory clock. Uncore multiplier can be set to odd number and when running high overclocks it's usually 1.5x of memory clock. 

From my experience regarding gaming ( most of non gaming programs I use are not really affected much by RAM frequency ) you will get higher fps lows with higher frequency compared to tight timings. 990x does have unlocked multipliers, including unlocked RAM multiplier so there is no need to run high BCLK to get wanted RAM frequency, I would just jump to next multiplier and loosen up the timings maybe increase voltage a little. If increasing voltage CR1 might be stable as well and give a little bit of performance back, compared to CR2. 

That latency increase doesn't seem significant and is not worth the effort of changing anything if you are happy with performance.


----------



## mrbumpy409

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Possibly you have something running in background and that's why you get different latency. Running higher frequency with same timings will increase bandwidth while also dropping latency a little. Redo both tests for 1333 and 1432 MHz with SiSoftware Sandra Lite set to Realtime priority in task manager. Assuming your memory is stable there shouldn't be much latency difference at all.


Thank you for your response! The numbers I reported are the average of several benchmark runs. Also, background processes are not an issue, as I am running the GHOST SPECTRE stripped-down version of Windows 10. Just to compare, though, I ran a few benchmarks with Sandra set to the highest priority, and got the same results.

Out of curiosity, I decided to try reaching the same CPU and RAM frequencies via different multipliers, and this yielded much better results. Here are the two overclocks compared:

*Overclock #1*

*BCLK:* 179
*CPU Ratio:* x23 = 4117 MHz
*QPI / UNCORE:* 3228.03 MHz / 2864 MHz
*BCLK:RAM Ratio:* 2:8 = 716 MHz (1432 MHz DDR)
*Sandra Bandwidth:* 21.549 GB/s
*Sandra Cache & Memory Latency:* 37.4ns
*Sandra Cache Bandwidth:* 82.233 GB/s
*Overclock #2*

*BCLK:* 143
*CPU Ratio:* x29 = 4147 MHz
*QPI / UNCORE:* 3153.15 MHz / 2860 MHz
*BCLK:RAM Ratio:* 2:10 = 715 MHz (1430 MHz DDR)
*Sandra Bandwidth:* 22.073 GB/s
*Sandra Cache & Memory Latency:* 34.0ns
*Sandra Cache Bandwidth:* 84.421 GB/s
Voltages and RAM timings are identical between the two overclocks. With only the BCLK and its ratios at any significant difference, the second overclock performs better in all three memory benchmarks, and gains an average of 3.4ns in reduced latency. Now _this_ is what I was expecting from my RAM OC. Reducing the DRAM command rate from 2 to 1 increases the RAM performance even further:

*Sandra Bandwidth:* 22.252 GB/s
*Sandra Cache & Memory Latency:* 33.0ns
*Sandra Cache Bandwidth:* 86.424 GB/s
Of course, I still have no idea why Overclock #1 performs so much worse, as I could find no clues in all of the X58 overclocking guides I referenced. Either way, I'll probably leave my system at these settings for now, as I'm happy with the thermals, low voltages, and quite honestly I need a break from the endless tweaking and testing, haha!


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Sounds good, different BCLK yielding different results is a little bit weird though. Unless you go 200 + and need to increase voltages a lot, as for RAM I still suggest running something like 1600 MHz +. Not sure what main focus is for you, but in games you would see increase in 1% low fps.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Time has come and after some consideration for upgrading my old trusty x58 platform I finally did it. I had multiple platforms in my mind, x79 ( overpriced low IPC ), x99 ( overpriced if trying to find non chinese board ), x299 ( definitely overpriced and CPUs are not easy to find ). 

I upgraded to Ryzen to 3800x to be precise, there surely is a leap in performance. Although if we just talk games it's around 30 - 40%, much more so in any productivity tasks. So far this thing is running hotter than my old x5680 and it seems very aggressive with it's boosting. Maybe it's because I gave this CPU AIO and it had thermal headroom, often hitting 1.5v and running 4.6 GHz one core boost. I will see if I can downclock without too much hassle, but that is the topic for other thread. 

From what I seen I can say that heavily overclocked x58 CPU would still compete with Ryzen 3000. Maybe not with 5000 though, x58 CPUs can get fairly close to 8700k ( stock ) if heavily overclocked. 

I bought my x58 board with x5670 back in early 2018 and I must say I am glad I didn't shy away because x58 was old platform. It served me better than Haswell platform I had before ( i7 4770 ).


----------



## 99belle99

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Time has come and after some consideration for upgrading my old trusty x58 platform I finally did it. I had multiple platforms in my mind, x79 ( overpriced low IPC ), x99 ( overpriced if trying to find non chinese board ), x299 ( definitely overpriced and CPUs are not easy to find ).
> 
> I upgraded to Ryzen to 3800x to be precise, there surely is a leap in performance. Although if we just talk games it's around 30 - 40%, much more so in any productivity tasks. So far this thing is running hotter than my old x5680 and it seems very aggressive with it's boosting. Maybe it's because I gave this CPU AIO and it had thermal headroom, often hitting 1.5v and running 4.6 GHz one core boost. I will see if I can downclock without too much hassle, but that is the topic for other thread.
> 
> From what I seen I can say that heavily overclocked x58 CPU would still compete with Ryzen 3000. Maybe not with 5000 though, x58 CPUs can get fairly close to 8700k ( stock ) if heavily overclocked.
> 
> I bought my x58 board with x5670 back in early 2018 and I must say I am glad I didn't shy away because x58 was old platform. It served me better than Haswell platform I had before ( i7 4770 ).


I made the jump to a 3700X around launch of the Ryzen 3000 series after using my X58 since launch of that as well back in 2008 or 9 can't remember. The single core of Ryzen 3000 is far better than of a X56-- and obviously so is multi core. And the gap widens again with the Ryzen 5000 series.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

99belle99 said:


> I made the jump to a 3700X around launch of the Ryzen 3000 series after using my X58 since launch of that as well back in 2008 or 9 can't remember. The single core of Ryzen 3000 is far better than of a X56-- and obviously so is multi core. And the gap widens again with the Ryzen 5000 series.


Sadly there is not much room to optimize Ryzen CPUs, but I can't complain about getting good performance straight from the box.


----------



## SmOgER

Yeah nowadays chips are just about maxed out. This trend slowly caught on probably from when Apple decided to thermally push intel chips in their laptops allowing to +/- reach TjMax and focusing on performance and noise reduction instead. Most of those same laptops work just fine to this day (machines like Macbook Air 2011).


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I bricked the ram again. 218 bclk is fine, 220 bclk is fine, 222 bclk posts, then puts ram in a locked state after restarting. I can still read the SPD data using a USB spd reader/writer. I tried shorting some of the capacitors but it didn't work. Time to stick it in the freezer again.

EDIT: 
And the RAM works again. I really want to know what's going on with it.


----------



## Kana-Maru

@PotatoVonEpicus & @99belle99 - Glad to see that you guys have upgraded. I am still running my X58 and given the state of the current market it appears I'll be stuck on this platform for a little while longer. No complaints though since gaming and production is still running pretty smooth given that the X58 is pushing it's 13th year. 

My goals are the same as they were 7 years ago, which is to show how much potential is left in this old trusty platform and to push the platforms to it's limits. Video editing is still really good and the RTX 3080 performs just as well as any modern platform in 4K gaming scenarios. 

I was always thinking about Ryzen, but I have since decided to hold off since I made it this far. I have added a Noctua fan to my X58 heatsink to help with the new crazy temperatures from the RTX 3080. The RTX 3080 design blows the hot air from the GPU INSIDE OF THE CASE. The heat transfers upwards towards my RAM as well. At the moment I am considering watercooling it, but with the RTX 3080 TI's on the way I might just upgrade to that then watercool the GPU. 

I never had this issue since the Fury X and Vega 64 were watercooled. Before then my dual Nvidia GTX 600 Series SLI setup has blowers that pushed the air from the rear of the case. 

I have included a picture below of my Noctua fan running on my X58 chipset.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Kana-Maru said:


> @PotatoVonEpicus & @99belle99 - Glad to see that you guys have upgraded. I am still running my X58 and given the state of the current market it appears I'll be stuck on this platform for a little while longer. No complaints though since gaming and production is still running pretty smooth given that the X58 is pushing it's 13th year.
> 
> My goals are the same as they were 7 years ago, which is to show how much potential is left in this old trusty platform and to push the platforms to it's limits. Video editing is still really good and the RTX 3080 performs just as well as any modern platform in 4K gaming scenarios.
> 
> I was always thinking about Ryzen, but I have since decided to hold off since I made it this far. I have added a Noctua fan to my X58 heatsink to help with the new crazy temperatures from the RTX 3080. The RTX 3080 design blows the hot air from the GPU INSIDE OF THE CASE. The heat transfers upwards towards my RAM as well. At the moment I am considering watercooling it, but with the RTX 3080 TI's on the way I might just upgrade to that then watercool the GPU.
> 
> I never had this issue since the Fury X and Vega 64 were watercooled. Before then my dual Nvidia GTX 600 Series SLI setup has blowers that pushed the air from the rear of the case.
> 
> I have included a picture below of my Noctua fan running on my X58 chipset.


Certainly x58 platform is still good, in fact performance jump in games is not that significant comparing x56xx overclocked CPU with 3000 series Ryzen. I would dare to say x56xx CPU running 4.6 GHz and high Uncore clock would be fairly close to 3000 series Ryzen.

Although in video rendering or other more work related workloads I seen Ryzen performing much better. Comparing my 8 core 3800x with 6 core x5680. 

Ryzen also seems to be running hotter compared with x58 CPUs, probably due to it's chiplet design and heat density. The modified AIO that I used to cool x5680 is having some troubles running all core overclock. Although most of troubles come from running Prime95 AVX small FFTs to test stability, it can reach 90c even while running 4.2 GHz all core overclock on 1.22v. I think there is plenty of voltage headroom to reach higher clock, however there is no temperature headroom and such CPU would likely run the best with custom loop. 

Had a little bit more luck with my 3800x compared to x58 chips I had, guess buying new unused CPUs seems better if you are trying to find good bins. I was quite tempted to just buy whole workstation with 10 core Ivy Bridge Xeon, but single core performance on these is pretty low and when price is really up there compared with new Ryzen CPUs... Then there is no point in getting old stuff anymore.


----------



## Kana-Maru

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Although in video rendering or other more work related workloads I seen Ryzen performing much better. Comparing my 8 core 3800x with 6 core x5680.


Well that depends actually. The RTX 3080 is pretty good for video rendering when offsetting that responsibility to the GPU and Nvidia has a really good encoder\decoder. Even if I use the CPU the performance hasn't been "that" bad compared to the new stuff. Obviously the latest and greatest from Intel\AMD will be much better after more than a decade, but I can still use the CPU to process videos in about 10-12 minutes depending on the length @ 3.8Ghz (much faster at 4.6Ghz). Actual video editing is smooth as butter as well. So I'm not really missing out on anything even with a 3.8Ghz OC at the moment for the types of video workloads (and other) workloads I perform. 



PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Had a little bit more luck with my 3800x compared to x58 chips I had, guess buying new unused CPUs seems better if you are trying to find good bins.


Bingo. X58 CPUs have been ran into the ground. Way back when I wrote my review people were just buying them up and ruining them in the process looking for highly binned or golden CPUs to overclock and run. Then dumping back on the market after either ruining their OC potential or not hitting the OC they wanted to reach with good voltage\temps. Unused is almost always better in most cases so have fun. 

It seems over the past 5 years or so the CPUs are coming OC'd and hitting their max out of the box. This isn't a bad thing, but I miss those LARGE overclock percentages. It seems extreme overclocks is the only way to get those massive gains now. RIP X58 overclocking. 




PotatoVonEpicus said:


> I was quite tempted to just buy whole workstation with 10 core Ivy Bridge Xeon, but single core performance on these is pretty low and when price is really up there compared with new Ryzen CPUs... Then there is no point in getting old stuff anymore.


I agree. If the price isn't right then it makes more sense to just upgrade and buy the latest and greatest or get as close as you can get. After my review the X58 pricing increased a lot. The same happened for several reasons to the other platforms as well (Sandy\Ivy and so on) as more interest was put into those platforms. It just isn't worth it anymore if the price isn't right. The current market makes the prices even worse, but with a shortage and a some people\companies needed more money than ever they will attempt to cash in regardless.


----------



## Kana-Maru

*X58 CPU Performance with Nvidia's RTX 3080

-Article:* https://overclock-then-game.com/index.php/benchmarks/31-x58-cpu-performance-rtx-3080

*-YouTube:* 




I wanted to give a more in-depth look at the X58 + X5660 CPU Performance and Bottlenecking with Nvidia's latest and greatest flagship. I have shown several games at different resolutions. The main focus were the higher resolutions since this is were the RTX 3080 shines. I decided to create another YouTube video along with this article as well.


----------



## Kana-Maru

*Resident Evil Village + RTX 3080 + X58 Performance Analysis*

I finally got around to finishing my RE Village Performance Analysis. I was a little behind because I was working on my X58 CPU Performance article\video when the RE Village Demo went live. 

-Article: https://overclock-then-game.com/index.php/benchmarks/33-re-village-performance-analysis

-YouTube: 




I'd also like to add.....thank you all for the Rep. I appreciate it.


----------



## tbob22

Kana-Maru said:


> *Resident Evil Village + RTX 3080 + X58 Performance Analysis*
> 
> I finally got around to finishing my RE Village Performance Analysis. I was a little behind because I was working on my X58 CPU Performance article\video when the RE Village Demo went live.
> 
> -Article: https://overclock-then-game.com/index.php/benchmarks/33-re-village-performance-analysis
> --snip--
> 
> I'd also like to add.....thank you all for the Rep. I appreciate it.


Looks like it's doing still pretty well in GPU bound scenarios! Still have an old x58 board and x5670, need to fire it up again.

I did end up switching my gaming rig to a 5600x for competitive titles (at 240hz) and VR. It's quite a monster especially in single thread. It scores 265 ST, 2030 MT in CB15 which is nearly twice as fast as the old x5670 at 4.4ghz and probably even more in AVX workloads_._


----------



## Blameless

xxpenguinxx said:


> I bricked the ram again. 218 bclk is fine, 220 bclk is fine, 222 bclk posts, then puts ram in a locked state after restarting. I can still read the SPD data using a USB spd reader/writer. I tried shorting some of the capacitors but it didn't work. Time to stick it in the freezer again.
> 
> EDIT:
> And the RAM works again. I really want to know what's going on with it.


222MHz BCLK is the absolute maximum most X58 boards can do without a resistor mod, even a small deviation/excursion past that can cause issues.

Usually wise to limit BCLK OCs to 220-221MHz because of this.


----------



## Kana-Maru

tbob22 said:


> Looks like it's doing still pretty well in GPU bound scenarios! Still have an old x58 board and x5670, need to fire it up again.
> 
> I did end up switching my gaming rig to a 5600x for competitive titles (at 240hz) and VR. It's quite a monster especially in single thread. It scores 265 ST, 2030 MT in CB15 which is nearly twice as fast as the old x5670 at 4.4ghz and probably even more in AVX workloads_._


Nice and congrats on the 5600X. How much did your monitor cost? That ST performance is really nice. When I wrote my full RTX 3080 review I compared the X58 against modern machines across many of the popular tech websites. Overall at 4K is basically no difference in average FPS and performance. The games ran very well so the X58 holds up. 




Blameless said:


> 222MHz BCLK is the absolute maximum most X58 boards can do without a resistor mod, even a small deviation/excursion past that can cause issues.
> 
> Usually wise to limit BCLK OCs to 220-221MHz because of this.


I remember getting to 228BCLK stable regularly. I worked my way up from 224 and after taking everything into account I stopped at 228BCLK. That was giving me the numbers+frequencies I wanted to hit with a low ratio and CPU limitations. I 228BCLK a lot, but not so much afterwards since I can hit good clocks with lower BCLK. My current CPU had a higher ratio multiplier - X5660 which made things a bit easier.


----------



## Blameless

Kana-Maru said:


> I remember getting to 228BCLK stable regularly. I worked my way up from 224 and after taking everything into account I stopped at 228BCLK.


What board was this on?

Some later X58 boards came with the workaround or revision that would allow higher BCLK, but most boards had a hard wall at 221-222MHz BCLK (8GT/s QPI) that either needed a hardmod, or a significant PCI-E clock OC to get past.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Blameless said:


> 222MHz BCLK is the absolute maximum most X58 boards can do without a resistor mod, even a small deviation/excursion past that can cause issues.
> 
> Usually wise to limit BCLK OCs to 220-221MHz because of this.


It's related to these specific RAM modules. 220 is bench stable. Set it higher, the RAM stops posting even when moved to another system. RAM works again after a few hours in the freezer. It's weird. I think it's a bug with the Inphi registers.

Has anyone here tried using registered 2Rx8 RAM with the W3600 series? I know they support ECC but I don't know about registered DIMMs.


----------



## dagget3450

There is another way to get crazy high base clock like 250+ lol, but it requires disabling fast mode on qpi if i recall correctly and may only be doable on evga mobos?


----------



## theister

dagget3450 said:


> There is another way to get crazy high base clock like 250+ lol, but it requires disabling fast mode on qpi if i recall correctly and may only be doable on evga mobos?


you mean slowmode. almost all boards come with this option, except the asrock x58 (and maybe some rarer boards from Biostar and others i am not aware of) ones which makes them kind of useless for blck records. The "better" OC related boards like the X58A-OC can do 250+ blck without the need of using slow mode. A must for this is to use a high northbridge voltage (1,4+), pcie frequency ajustment and of course a cpu that is capable of doing so. 220+ walls are cpu related walls with the latest boards released (the mentioned boards needing hard modding are the exception).


----------



## BOBKOC

220+ That makes *no sense* if read&write GPU results are falling [Official] - X58 Xeon Club -
+ [Official] - X58 Xeon Club -


----------



## theister

as i answered to this before, you will have to adjust at least skews to prevent gpu read/write drops


----------



## BOBKOC

theister said:


> as i answered to this before


 well, give the results 223 vs 215 without loss and 3х8GB(2R) preferably & +your answer is given in the up_post


----------



## Kana-Maru

Blameless said:


> What board was this on?
> 
> Some later X58 boards came with the workaround or revision that would allow higher BCLK, but most boards had a hard wall at 221-222MHz BCLK (8GT/s QPI) that either needed a hardmod, or a significant PCI-E clock OC to get past.


This is on a ASUS Sabertooth X58.




xxpenguinxx said:


> It's related to these specific RAM modules. 220 is bench stable. Set it higher, the RAM stops posting even when moved to another system. RAM works again after a few hours in the freezer. It's weird. I think it's a bug with the Inphi registers.
> 
> Has anyone here tried using registered 2Rx8 RAM with the W3600 series? I know they support ECC but I don't know about registered DIMMs.


I have not since I never got around to upgrading to the W series, but I know 2Rx8 works with my X5660.




dagget3450 said:


> There is another way to get crazy high base clock like 250+ lol, but it requires disabling fast mode on qpi if i recall correctly and may only be doable on evga mobos?


Yeah that mode is "slow mode" and it's really slow and not worth it unless you just want high frequency and no performance. It serves it purpose pretty well though and can be good for troubleshooting.


----------



## Slayer3032

I guess I didn't post this here when I did some overclocking runs after getting my Meshify 2 Compact, which coincided with building an 11 year old board into an 11 day old case. I wanted to see if my lower temps/better case helped with my overclocking headroom. It did. I'm pretty sure it would keep going as it was still saying at a fairly acceptable less than 90c during the R15 runs. It was very approaching what I'd consider to be dangerous voltages, especially as-is in my daily rig with only the fan control on the board set to 100%.


----------



## Kana-Maru

That’s nice that the Meshify 2 helped get better\lower temps. 70c-75c is normally my max, but no one is going to running 100% for a very long time in most cases. Nice picture and thanks for sharing. You have a monster CPU heatsink installed.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

theister said:


> as i answered to this before, you will have to adjust at least skews to prevent gpu read/write drops


Would this possibly fix my driver crashing at idle with 200+ bclk? I can run games and benchmarks 24/7 with no crashes, but sitting on my desktop or browsing the web, the nvidia driver stops responding. Its so random I can't troubleshoot it. I thought I fixed it with more IOH voltage, but then got a couple random crashes again. I had no crashes for a week, then all of a sudden 5+ within a few minutes of each other. 

I tried setting the CPU clock skew to 100. It might have reduced the crashes but I can't tell. Setting CPU and IO to 100 caused an unrecoverable driver crash.

The joys of running an obsolete platform.


----------



## Kana-Maru

@xxpenguinxx - It looks like you are running the GTX 1080 G1 according to your specs. I haven't followed your issue, but have you tried updating your OS to the latest release\patch updates? Seems that Nvidia's drivers and windows can't stay on the same page. Some updates were causing stability issues with Nvidia's drivers (or at least the newer GPUs in my experience). 

I had issues similar to yours and couldn't figure it out for the life of me. My issues were in and out of games. Updating the graphic drivers and OS helped. I also ensured the IOH PCIe was getting enough voltage. That varies from machine to machine and might not be the issue. It could simply be software related.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

It happens with 35x.xx to the latest. Not sure if there's a version that does not crash. But like I said it's not in games, so it's probably a software issue. I'm still on Windows 7. If I need to move to 10 to fix the crash issue, I'm not going to bother. Long rant short, having the monitor turn off and on when idle is a minor inconvenience compared to the bugs I've had with 10, like deleting my profile after updates.

I had a similar issue 3 or so years back when using vjoy virtual joystick with newer Nvidia drivers.

Also, the GPU's memory clock getting stuck at lowest speed was a GPU BIOS issue. Found a post from someone with I think an Asus GTX 1080 that fixed it with a BIOS update. I couldn't find one directly from Gigabyte, but I did find a new version on techpowerup. Now it stays at max memory clocks when in games.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Yeah I feel your pain, no one wants to be forced to losing their profile and setups. Moving to Windows 10 probably would not fix it because I think it’s a Windows OS issue. It’s random and the updates in Windows 10 did seem to alleviate the problem so far in my case. There was a big update in April, but caused issues with Nvidia drivers\GPUs and had to be rolled back (MS rolled them back\deleted some of the updates) so check out the May updates (or just run Windows Update).

Glad you figured out that memory issue. That’s a weird bug to experience. I’m still running the RTX 3080, but want to switch over to the 6800XT to see how well it. I want to write a review for it as well, but it doesn’t appear that will be happening with AMD extremely limited GPUs.


----------



## Slayer3032

Yeah, it rarely gets over 50c during normal use but extended stress tests can see upto 80c which is significantly better than the 95c the hottest cores could touch during P95 when it was in the 450D with the hard drive cage installed. The 5.25" bays in cases and hard drive cages in front of fans absolutely destroy airflow to a large aircooler. The NH-D14 was really a great investment

My EVGA GTX 1080 Gaming SC is a BestBuy sku that was B-Stock from EVGA, it's a a bit of a silicon potato. If I install afterburner or precision on windows, it will decide to grab a higher boost bin for some reason and randomly crash in many games. Continuing to crash with negative offsets as well. That combined with random instability with my uncore plagued me for about a year where while I can seem to run upto 3600 on the uncore, it's unstable in wonderful ways where it can be fine for a weeks then suddenly repeatedly crash non stop.

Then there's applications in windows which prevent the gpu from idling down to it's low power state. That happens quite frequently with high refresh rate and multi monitor setups which can also cause less desirable effects. I used to experience crashes watching youtube videos and other light-moderate load applications as well, this setup has experienced so many different issues over the years that it's hard to pin down what caused what. One time, this beta bios that I'm currently using was entirely unstable. Now it seems to work perfectly fine. The X58 nuances and quirks are wild sometimes.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Slayer3032 said:


> My EVGA GTX 1080 Gaming SC is a BestBuy sku that was B-Stock from EVGA, it's a a bit of a silicon potato. If I install afterburner or precision on windows, it will decide to grab a higher boost bin for some reason and randomly crash in many games. Continuing to crash with negative offsets as well. That combined with random instability with my uncore plagued me for about a year where while I can seem to run upto 3600 on the uncore, it's unstable in wonderful ways where it can be fine for a weeks then suddenly repeatedly crash non stop.
> 
> Then there's applications in windows which prevent the gpu from idling down to it's low power state. That happens quite frequently with high refresh rate and multi monitor setups which can also cause less desirable effects. I used to experience crashes watching youtube videos and other light-moderate load applications as well, this setup has experienced so many different issues over the years that it's hard to pin down what caused what. One time, this beta bios that I'm currently using was entirely unstable. Now it seems to work perfectly fine. The X58 nuances and quirks are wild sometimes.


Instability regarding Uncore is more likely RAM instability, especially if u have RAM timings left on auto. For example with Gigabyte board that I had it could be stable for months, then randomly crash and crash on reboot. I would go to BIOS and load the same profile and it wouldn't crash anymore, it's also possible that even if RAM timings are set, board is still changing them to whatever it likes. 

Now regarding 1080, I have 1070 myself and honestly it's best to undervolt Pascal GPUs. This thing maxes out at 2088 MHz core clock on 1.093v ( max allowed voltage by Video Bios ). Instead I run 2025 MHz on 1.000v, which drops power draw by 35 or more watts on full load and reduces temps ( 55c max load, Gamerock GTX 1070 they used 1080 Ti cooler on both 1070 and 1080 cards, not sure why though ). That aside just use curve editor instead of offset, that way you can adjust only full load clocks and voltage, which is better and I assume you don't care about idle clocks anyway. 

Change power management mode to adaptive instead of high performance and GPU will drop clock in idle and non heavy workloads. I personally don't see any difference between high performance and adaptive, especially when u can use high performance for the specific application you need and leave adaptive for windows and idle tasks.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Performance-PCs Clearance has some X58 stuff if anyone's interested. I got the Bitspower EIX58NS to match the VRM block I have.

A lot of their stuff does not show up in Ebay's search results, so check all items for sale.









Performance-PCs Clearance | eBay Stores


Save money on our low prices and combined shipping! Performance PC's clearance on watercooling, computer accessories, and more!



www.ebay.com





Bitspower EIX58NS (Matt Black Version) 4711946745837 | eBay
Bitspower EIX58NSC Matt Black Version | eBay
EK-Backplate Mosfet Asus P6X58D | eBay
EK-Backplate CPU 1366 3830046997616 | eBay
Bitspower AIX58NS Matt Black Version 4711946743321 | eBay
Bitspower AIX58NSWS (Matt Black Version) | eBay


----------



## tbob22

Kana-Maru said:


> Nice and congrats on the 5600X. How much did your monitor cost? That ST performance is really nice. When I wrote my full RTX 3080 review I compared the X58 against modern machines across many of the popular tech websites. Overall at 4K is basically no difference in average FPS and performance. The games ran very well so the X58 holds up.


It's a VG272, got a pretty good deal at $179 for a refurb last year. Also have a ET322QK that I use for work and slower paced games.

Yeah, I haven't noticed much difference from the old [email protected] or [email protected] when the GPU is fully loaded, but some less optimized games do perform better even with the GPU at 100% (Horizon Zero Dawn is one example).


----------



## Slayer3032

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Instability regarding Uncore is more likely RAM instability, especially if u have RAM timings left on auto. For example with Gigabyte board that I had it could be stable for months, then randomly crash and crash on reboot. I would go to BIOS and load the same profile and it wouldn't crash anymore, it's also possible that even if RAM timings are set, board is still changing them to whatever it likes.
> 
> Now regarding 1080, I have 1070 myself and honestly it's best to undervolt Pascal GPUs. This thing maxes out at 2088 MHz core clock on 1.093v ( max allowed voltage by Video Bios ). Instead I run 2025 MHz on 1.000v, which drops power draw by 35 or more watts on full load and reduces temps ( 55c max load, Gamerock GTX 1070 they used 1080 Ti cooler on both 1070 and 1080 cards, not sure why though ). That aside just use curve editor instead of offset, that way you can adjust only full load clocks and voltage, which is better and I assume you don't care about idle clocks anyway.
> 
> Change power management mode to adaptive instead of high performance and GPU will drop clock in idle and non heavy workloads. I personally don't see any difference between high performance and adaptive, especially when u can use high performance for the specific application you need and leave adaptive for windows and idle tasks.


My GA-X58A-UD5 Rev.1 is a complete nightmare with the memory, this board didn't post for over a year with the Mac Pro memory and I'd have to mix in another dimm to get it to post at stock settings, reapply the overclock, pull the dimm and boot from there if it ever triggered overclocking failed. Now it seems to work fine. It still randomly changes the primary timings and generally ignores any other timings. Even when I went through and spent hours and hours figuring out what all of the tertiary timings should look like roughly and set them manually taking everything off of auto, it still just decided to set them to whatever it felt according to hwinfo. If you have any pointers on the memory, please do school me because I've always struggled with it on this board. I don't feel like [email protected] is all that bad for $50 of 6x4gb ECC memory with nice attractive black pcbs though.

I have almost nothing set to auto, pretty much everything has been set to manual and after doing that and going for an overclock that leaned on the turbo multipliers instead of the base clock it's been amazingly stable for probably a couple years now. Power consumption(at idle obviously) also beats my stock X5660 home server at idle with the same PSU which I found neat. Windows based monitoring software seems to think it boosts up to 4680mhz on the 180x26 single core multi, but I can't measure any sort of single threaded performance improvement. This also started happening suddenly like almost a year into running the same exact configuration with no changes. I suspect it's windows/power management/microcode related but I don't care enough to track down why when it either benefits me so slightly that it's not measurable or is a false positive.

My 1080 has the lower binned gpu die and the memory that isn't quite capable of 5500mhz, although +61/+450 seems to work perfectly fine with GWE under linux which really helps close the performance gap in most games, or at least specifically RDR2. It could also entirely be windows, something with afterburner or the windows driver, or just past cpu instability. Touching the voltage never seemed to do anything in the past and I've only ever just had a 0-100% slider available for voltage, power limit doesn't seem to do anything because it becomes unstable before it hits a limit. The thing that usually happens is that as soon as I install afterburner, without it even running the card boosts above 2000mhz and just starts crashing in games until I uninstall afterburner where it will return back to running at 1949mhz. I don't think it's really a big deal since 2ghz for 1080 FE's was still considered a good overclock. I'm not sure I consider a 3% increase in clock speed overclocking though lol. Those 1070's are far better overclockers anyways, my buddy has an FTW and seeing it push 2100+ like nothing always made me jealous.

The BestBuy sku b-stock card I have is a mishmash of SC2 and SC parts, I tried to pin down what exactly it was but it seems to either be pieced together from leftovers EVGA had laying around for refurbished cards or they just put together these skus with whatever was laying around in the first place.









Intel Xeon X5675 @ 4499.49 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[5sd2a1] Validated Dump by slayer3032 (2020-02-04 00:56:11) - MB: Gigabyte 7A89QG0JC - RAM: 24576 MB




valid.x86.fr






http://imgur.com/a/1CJEZRH


That would be pretty much what my daily setup is, when it decides to not stick an 11 into one of my memory timings. Since then it's just been the case swap and another 1tb nvme.


----------



## Sleepycat

Well, after 12 years of running my x5670 @ 4.0 GHz with a Gigabyte X58A-UD3R, I have decided to fully retire it due to newer software requiring AVX support. It's a shame as I was running it nicely with 24GB RAM on Win7 until end of last year when I switched to Win10 for Flight Simulator 2020. I'm still keeping the hardware though, one day it will go into another case, for my daughter to use when she starts needing a computer for school.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Slayer3032 said:


> My GA-X58A-UD5 Rev.1 is a complete nightmare with the memory, this board didn't post for over a year with the Mac Pro memory and I'd have to mix in another dimm to get it to post at stock settings, reapply the overclock, pull the dimm and boot from there if it ever triggered overclocking failed. Now it seems to work fine. It still randomly changes the primary timings and generally ignores any other timings. Even when I went through and spent hours and hours figuring out what all of the tertiary timings should look like roughly and set them manually taking everything off of auto, it still just decided to set them to whatever it felt according to hwinfo. If you have any pointers on the memory, please do school me because I've always struggled with it on this board. I don't feel like [email protected] is all that bad for $50 of 6x4gb ECC memory with nice attractive black pcbs though.
> 
> I have almost nothing set to auto, pretty much everything has been set to manual and after doing that and going for an overclock that leaned on the turbo multipliers instead of the base clock it's been amazingly stable for probably a couple years now. Power consumption(at idle obviously) also beats my stock X5660 home server at idle with the same PSU which I found neat. Windows based monitoring software seems to think it boosts up to 4680mhz on the 180x26 single core multi, but I can't measure any sort of single threaded performance improvement. This also started happening suddenly like almost a year into running the same exact configuration with no changes. I suspect it's windows/power management/microcode related but I don't care enough to track down why when it either benefits me so slightly that it's not measurable or is a false positive.
> 
> My 1080 has the lower binned gpu die and the memory that isn't quite capable of 5500mhz, although +61/+450 seems to work perfectly fine with GWE under linux which really helps close the performance gap in most games, or at least specifically RDR2. It could also entirely be windows, something with afterburner or the windows driver, or just past cpu instability. Touching the voltage never seemed to do anything in the past and I've only ever just had a 0-100% slider available for voltage, power limit doesn't seem to do anything because it becomes unstable before it hits a limit. The thing that usually happens is that as soon as I install afterburner, without it even running the card boosts above 2000mhz and just starts crashing in games until I uninstall afterburner where it will return back to running at 1949mhz. I don't think it's really a big deal since 2ghz for 1080 FE's was still considered a good overclock. I'm not sure I consider a 3% increase in clock speed overclocking though lol. Those 1070's are far better overclockers anyways, my buddy has an FTW and seeing it push 2100+ like nothing always made me jealous.
> 
> The BestBuy sku b-stock card I have is a mishmash of SC2 and SC parts, I tried to pin down what exactly it was but it seems to either be pieced together from leftovers EVGA had laying around for refurbished cards or they just put together these skus with whatever was laying around in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Xeon X5675 @ 4499.49 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [5sd2a1] Validated Dump by slayer3032 (2020-02-04 00:56:11) - MB: Gigabyte 7A89QG0JC - RAM: 24576 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/1CJEZRH
> 
> 
> That would be pretty much what my daily setup is, when it decides to not stick an 11 into one of my memory timings. Since then it's just been the case swap and another 1tb nvme.


Can't really school you regarding memory stuff, it's really weird and random. However I know two things that make it worse, high BCLK, anything above 210 and this setting that I believe is called Enhance Memory or something like that. Make sure it's set on standard and set all timings and sub timings manually, for longest time I thought my board was changing RTL. However when I set it manually after some time I still had weird things happening which makes me believe it changes sub timings, might still change sub timings even if everything is set manually. Flashing older BIOS might help, if this is a bug with newest BIOS, I don't remember having such issues running older BIOS. For some reason Dolby Atmos sound doesn't work with older BIOS though, it's the reason why I didn't flash back to older BIOS.

Are you sure you get memory or Uncore BSODs? If not it could also be C-States, that can run stable for longest of time and then randomly crash when voltage is dropping down and core frequency is still somewhat high. I only had C-States working properly only with either really high voltage ( around 1.47v ) or really low voltage with lower core clock, C1E always worked fine though. Another thing is maybe that memory controller is not liking 6 sticks, should try running 1600 MHz with CL8 or CL9. I never had good luck with my x58 board regarding tight timings, it could however run 2200 MHz on RAM without too many issues. 

You need to overclock Pascal in specific way all because of that GPU boost 3.0. Firstly your GPU clock is tied to voltage and to temperature, lets say we run 1v for 2000 MHz if GPU is cool enough it will boost to either 2012 or 2025 MHz. So 2000 MHz was just barely stable, but still stable for everything, now GPU boosts to 2025 MHz on same voltage and it gets unstable and then it crashes. For that reason you need to aim to be stable for lowest temperature clock and then all higher temperature clocks will be stable. You literally can't stress test with 100% core load and you should stress test with core load at around 50% while keeping temperature low. In other words you would want to run some non heavy load games or applications and after that is stable should test with heaven benchmark, everything maxed out. 

Another thing I seen, if you max out voltage it will hit power limit, however it will drop voltage while seemingly running same or just slightly lower core clock and then again, gets unstable. These things are GPU boost 3.0 issues and for that reason I suggest overclocking or rather undervolting and overclocking with curve editor in MSI Afterburner ( press CTRL + F to open it ). I believe your GPU can hit 2000 MHz on core on voltage below 1.050v, but as I said you need to aim to make highest clock stable that runs on lower temperature. 

I found a thread that goes into this a little bit more and which you may find useful - Pascal GPU Boost 3.0 topic, something every pascal owner should look at.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

GPU Boost is nothing but problems. Every card that has it downclocks without reason. I think the last time I've seen a gpu change power states properly was way back with the 9600GT. The driver would switch to 3d clocks when a specific app was running. It didn't care about load. You can add any app and it ran at max clocks with that app open. It was much more reliable than the modern GPU boost that goes by load. Play a low demanding game, the core clock drops. Something mildly GPU heavy happens and the game stutters because the clock doesn't increase. Or the opposite, sit idle on your desktop and the GPU gets stuck at max clocks because your refresh rate is higher than 60hz. I had a combination on my work PC. It would downclock while on the desktop and the refresh rate would drop to 30hz or something, even though it said it was 75hz.


----------



## BOBKOC

Slayer3032 said:


> If you have any pointers on the memory


 [Official] - X58 Xeon Club - & +-↓


----------



## _Laser_

I have an urgent problem !!
*I own the Original Alienware Aurora R1, running BIOS A10.
Running the I7-920 yields no problems whatsoever with anything.
When running the X5650, it only works after I reset the BIOS after every boot.
Also it does not work with any Voltage/Clock settings; I even tried switching the Battery and clocking it to 1,5Ghz at 1,4V, also using only 1 original 2GB Stick, also tried using new 4GB Corsair DDR3. Makes no differences.

I got to reset the BIOS, then it boots 3 times and runs windows and stresstests fine, at normal voltages and speeds and good temps.
On the next boot all fans go high and I have to reset my BIOS again.

Whoever helps me resolving this Issue will be rewarded with some Money !!!
I just wanna have my damn Retro PC working !*


----------



## Slayer3032

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Can't really school you regarding memory stuff, it's really weird and random. However I know two things that make it worse, high BCLK, anything above 210 and this setting that I believe is called Enhance Memory or something like that. Make sure it's set on standard and set all timings and sub timings manually, for longest time I thought my board was changing RTL. However when I set it manually after some time I still had weird things happening which makes me believe it changes sub timings, might still change sub timings even if everything is set manually. Flashing older BIOS might help, if this is a bug with newest BIOS, I don't remember having such issues running older BIOS. For some reason Dolby Atmos sound doesn't work with older BIOS though, it's the reason why I didn't flash back to older BIOS.
> 
> Are you sure you get memory or Uncore BSODs? If not it could also be C-States, that can run stable for longest of time and then randomly crash when voltage is dropping down and core frequency is still somewhat high. I only had C-States working properly only with either really high voltage ( around 1.47v ) or really low voltage with lower core clock, C1E always worked fine though. Another thing is maybe that memory controller is not liking 6 sticks, should try running 1600 MHz with CL8 or CL9. I never had good luck with my x58 board regarding tight timings, it could however run 2200 MHz on RAM without too many issues.
> 
> You need to overclock Pascal in specific way all because of that GPU boost 3.0. Firstly your GPU clock is tied to voltage and to temperature, lets say we run 1v for 2000 MHz if GPU is cool enough it will boost to either 2012 or 2025 MHz. So 2000 MHz was just barely stable, but still stable for everything, now GPU boosts to 2025 MHz on same voltage and it gets unstable and then it crashes. For that reason you need to aim to be stable for lowest temperature clock and then all higher temperature clocks will be stable. You literally can't stress test with 100% core load and you should stress test with core load at around 50% while keeping temperature low. In other words you would want to run some non heavy load games or applications and after that is stable should test with heaven benchmark, everything maxed out.
> 
> Another thing I seen, if you max out voltage it will hit power limit, however it will drop voltage while seemingly running same or just slightly lower core clock and then again, gets unstable. These things are GPU boost 3.0 issues and for that reason I suggest overclocking or rather undervolting and overclocking with curve editor in MSI Afterburner ( press CTRL + F to open it ). I believe your GPU can hit 2000 MHz on core on voltage below 1.050v, but as I said you need to aim to make highest clock stable that runs on lower temperature.
> 
> I found a thread that goes into this a little bit more and which you may find useful - Pascal GPU Boost 3.0 topic, something every pascal owner should look at.


Yeah my board really doesn't even like above 200, it generally doesn't even post above 207 if I recall. I have most of my memory stuff set that way, and have experienced the sames things with my board pretty much. The older bios revisions are all plagued with the 0F microcode, I used to use a modified F6 bios with the 1E microcode and also the 14 microcode as well as originally the first time I tried the F8b bios it had all sorts of weird instability and was even unstable at stock. Quite a while back someone was mentioning F8b and for whatever reason I decided to install windows 7 on an old hard drive just to try it again through the @BIOS flasher which surprisingly worked great this time around. I suspect it flashed it incorrectly or something else went wrong.

The only time I get BSOD's is when I'm doing overclocking runs, all of my instability which wasn't just fixed quickly with another notch of voltage were nearly always random restarts. I've tried not using C-States, it just ran hotter. The memory probably runs better with only 3 dimms, like my G.Skill Pi series 3x2gb. But if I end up buying 8gb ddr3 dimms they'll go in the server instead. I kind of like the idea of ECC as well. My board's never ran memory faster than the benchmark from earlier in this page. This X5675 seems to have a better memory controller than my X5660 or i7-930 since those never broke 1800mhz. I only have 1440, 1800 and 2160 as options at 180bclk so I don't have a ton of options.

I'll definitely have to read up on the pascal stuff again, it used to bum me out when I was first getting into it. I had a few AMD/ATI cards prior to the 1080 and those were always a treat to bios flash a nice setup onto while being incredibly straight forward to overclock. I game pretty infrequently on windows these days, really only when I'm forced to by EAC. So I'm not sure I'll be able to put the time needed into trying to tune the whole curve as I'd definitely need to be playing a few different games. The game that usually doubled as a stress test in the past was trying to play Rust which from my experience was always a sure way to bring out instability by running a demanding game for 8+ hours. I have been playing a game on the windows store that used to be an exclusive, maybe now I'm more familiar with it and the cpu is stable I'll pay more attention to what it's doing and see if it was afterburner or somehow just afterburner exposing a slightly unstable uncore.

What has been working for as of late with GWE is +61/+450 and I've definitely seen it boost to some stupid 2046mhz or so under light load or while it's still coming up to temp. It only has power limit, clock offset and memory offset for control though which really isn't ideal when it definitely seems like it needs a whole curve tweak. I was really planning on picking up a nice RX6800 or 3070 after passing on the 3080. That was amazingly dead on, the exact same price to performance as my 2 year old GTX 1080 was. Expected a nice easy $500 gpu trade up and sell it off the 1080 to a buddy needing a decent card for $250... Welp, I love my GTX 1080 it's a really good card and 45fps at 1440p in singleplayer RDR2 is fine.



BOBKOC said:


> [Official] - X58 Xeon Club - & +-↓


You are a wizard, thank you. I wish I took pictures of my previous attempts to see where I had gone wrong. These settings work great so far and I'm pretty sure Aida64's memory benchmark measured an improvement in latency, so it's definitely confirmation that the settings are definitely better than whatever I came up with and whatever gigabyte's bios does with the timings on post.

Also, I feel even more stupid not knowing that the "Quick" memory option was a thing and it just makes everything easier... I've had this board for 11 years, lmao.



http://imgur.com/a/SG9VZwz


I ran Cinebench because I wanted something else to test stability. Latency definitely seems to to be reduced by a measurable amount beyond what seemed to be margin of error. I tried 160/152 on tRFC and those did not POST, 168 and 176 work so I went with 168. If this prevents the bios from inconsistently picking memory timings between each boot and adds any sort of consistency to anything from this BIOS at all it's a huge win in my book.

I feel like [email protected] is pretty good for 6x4gb 13-13-13-(larger than my bios allows)@1866mhz ECC memory. Thanks again.


----------



## BOBKOC

Slayer3032 said:


> I feel like [email protected] is pretty good for 6x4gb


 or:
9-10-10-22|-32-4-5-10-Avto-8-176-5-16-1|
8-10-10-22|-32-4-5-10-Avto-7-176-5-16-1|
8-10-10-22|-32-4-4-8-Avto-7-176-4-16-1|
9-9-9-22|-32-4-5-10-Avto-8-176-5-16-1|
8-9-9-22|-32-4-4-8-Avto-7-176-5-16-1|
7-9-9-22|-32-4-4-8-Avto-6-176-5-16-1|
7-8-8-22|-32-4-4-8-Avto-6-176-5-16-1| 
Avto=tWTP
+


----------



## _Laser_

I have an urgent problem !!
*I own the Original Alienware Aurora R1, running BIOS A10.
Running the I7-920 yields no problems whatsoever with anything.
When running the X5650, it only works after I reset the BIOS after every boot.
Also it does not work with any Voltage/Clock settings; I even tried switching the Battery and clocking it to 1,5Ghz at 1,4V, also using only 1 original 2GB Stick, also tried using new 4GB Corsair DDR3. Makes no differences.

I got to reset the BIOS, then it boots 3 times and runs windows and stresstests fine, at normal voltages and speeds and good temps.
On the next boot all fans go high and I have to reset my BIOS again.

Whoever helps me resolving this Issue will be rewarded with some Money !!!
I just wanna have my damn Retro PC working !*


----------



## dagget3450

_Laser_ said:


> I have an urgent problem !!
> *I own the Original Alienware Aurora R1, running BIOS A10.
> Running the I7-920 yields no problems whatsoever with anything.
> When running the X5650, it only works after I reset the BIOS after every boot.
> Also it does not work with any Voltage/Clock settings; I even tried switching the Battery and clocking it to 1,5Ghz at 1,4V, also using only 1 original 2GB Stick, also tried using new 4GB Corsair DDR3. Makes no differences.
> 
> I got to reset the BIOS, then it boots 3 times and runs windows and stresstests fine, at normal voltages and speeds and good temps.
> On the next boot all fans go high and I have to reset my BIOS again.
> 
> Whoever helps me resolving this Issue will be rewarded with some Money !!!
> I just wanna have my damn Retro PC working !*


I believe you are having issues with bios/board not supporting the Xeon? Somewhere I recall hearing about someone who edits bioses and can insert cpu micro code. It's just been a while and I cannot recall where, if it was on here in a thread or what. It sounds like you need a modified bios, althought not sure that's possible with an Alienware mobo? Might be more complicated or something.

I have some hp/dell mobos for x79 and run xeons in them. Of course they are basic bios with no overclocking. Which sucks but also tons of stupid sensors/triggers for things like fans, usb panel etc. I just have to hit F1 to get past errors on boot. So I kind of can relate it's frustrating.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I would try manually setting the RAM multiplier to 1333 or lower. The X series Xeons don't work with higher multipliers.


----------



## _Laser_

dagget3450 said:


> I believe you are having issues with bios/board not supporting the Xeon? Somewhere I recall hearing about someone who edits bioses and can insert cpu micro code. It's just been a while and I cannot recall where, if it was on here in a thread or what. It sounds like you need a modified bios, althought not sure that's possible with an Alienware mobo? Might be more complicated or something.
> 
> I have some hp/dell mobos for x79 and run xeons in them. Of course they are basic bios with no overclocking. Which sucks but also tons of stupid sensors/triggers for things like fans, usb panel etc. I just have to hit F1 to get past errors on boot. So I kind of can relate it's frustrating.


Thanks very much. 
But in fact I dont need a custom BIOS; I know for a fact they run with the A11 Version of it, which I cannot seem to install.


----------



## _Laser_

xxpenguinxx said:


> I would try manually setting the RAM multiplier to 1333 or lower. The X series Xeons don't work with higher multipliers.


Thank you very much. 
But I did run an X5650, as unbelievable as it may sound, with around 1760Mhz RAM and 1,44V at 5,2Ghz 3 years ago on the Asus X58 Sabertooth.


----------



## dagget3450

_Laser_ said:


> Thanks very much.
> But in fact I dont need a custom BIOS; I know for a fact they run with the A11 Version of it, which I cannot seem to install.


Okay, are you trying to update the bios with the Xeon cpu installed? Perhaps try with the old cpu?


----------



## Slayer3032

BOBKOC said:


> or:
> 9-10-10-22|-32-4-5-10-Avto-8-176-5-16-1|
> 8-10-10-22|-32-4-5-10-Avto-7-176-5-16-1|
> 8-10-10-22|-32-4-4-8-Avto-7-176-4-16-1|
> 9-9-9-22|-32-4-5-10-Avto-8-176-5-16-1|
> 8-9-9-22|-32-4-4-8-Avto-7-176-5-16-1|
> 7-9-9-22|-32-4-4-8-Avto-6-176-5-16-1|
> 7-8-8-22|-32-4-4-8-Avto-6-176-5-16-1|
> Avto=tWTP
> +
> View attachment 2511913


I gave these a try, 9-9-9-22 and 8-9-9 got as far as a BSOD while booting into windows. 7-8 and I think 7-9 did not post. I tried 1.7v to see if it was just lacking a little voltage, same results.

8-10-10-22 with the tighter timings however works quite well so far, I tried reducing memory voltage to 1.6v to see if it needed 1.65v and that resulted in a reboot/bsod while I was out of the room. The 1.65v seems to be good.

Now it's down to 55ns, fantastic! Maybe this memory is actually pretty good.









8-10-10-22|-32-4-4 didn't turn out to be stable and had a BSOD 2 minutes into aida64's memory stress test, I'll have to test them for stability and see how it goes.


----------



## _Laser_

xxpenguinxx said:


> I would try manually setting the RAM multiplier to 1333 or lower. The X series Xeons don't work with higher multipliers.





dagget3450 said:


> Okay, are you trying to update the bios with the Xeon cpu installed? Perhaps try with the old cpu?


*I did try with the old CPU...
But now I have fixed it !!!!!!!
Driver Update for my Xeon X5650 in my Alienware Aurora ALX on the MS-7591 did not work because of me trieng to install it in Safe Mode !!!
It can only be installed without Safe Mode, my CPU works well now !!!!

In Fact, my X5650 is running with an ALL-Core Clock of 4,3Ghz and a Singlecore boost of up to 4,75Ghz !!!!!!!*


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

_Laser_ said:


> *I did try with the old CPU...
> But now I have fixed it !!!!!!!
> Driver Update for my Xeon X5650 in my Alienware Aurora ALX on the MS-7591 did not work because of me trieng to install it in Safe Mode !!!
> It can only be installed without Safe Mode, my CPU works well now !!!!
> 
> In Fact, my X5650 is running with an ALL-Core Clock of 4,3Ghz and a Singlecore boost of up to 4,7Ghz !!!!!!!*


Boost on x58 platform doesn't really work like that, what single core score you get in CB15 single core or CPU-Z benchmark?


----------



## _Laser_

It was before I lowered the CPU V.


----------



## _Laser_

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Boost on x58 platform doesn't really work like that, what single core score you get in CB15 single core or CPU-Z benchmark?


*142 Single Core*


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

_Laser_ said:


> View attachment 2512038
> View attachment 2512039
> It was before I lowered the CPU V.


That's about right, I wonder if it's single core that is boosting that high or multiple cores and this one is the highest. I am guessing it's your board that is responsible for this nice way of boosting.


----------



## _Laser_

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> That's about right, I wonder if it's single core that is boosting that high or multiple cores and this one is the highest. I am guessing it's your board that is responsible for this nice way of boosting.


Alienware Baby !!!
As far as I know, a few cores boost, but not all to 4,74Ghz.
*Alienware !!!!!!
First ever RGB PC !*


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

_Laser_ said:


> Alienware Baby !!!
> As far as I know, a few cores boost, but not all to 4,74Ghz.
> *Alienware !!!!!!
> First ever RGB PC !*


The way it's boosting is really good, giving longevity to otherwise old but still good platform. Single core performance is it's drawback and this way of boosting is able to compensate somewhat for lack of single core performance


----------



## _Laser_

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> The way it's boosting is really good, giving longevity to otherwise old but still good platform. Single core performance is it's drawback and this way of boosting is able to compensate somewhat for lack of single core performance


Hahahaha... yea !
*Ive bought the whole PC for 75€. 
Including everything except Hard Drives and the Xeon.*


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

_Laser_ said:


> Hahahaha... yea !
> *Ive bought the whole PC for 75€.
> Including everything except Hard Drives and the Xeon.*


That's really nice, good to see people still giving attention and care to this old platform. It's still quite good for what it is and price also is pretty low nowadays.


----------



## _Laser_

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> That's really nice, good to see people still giving attention and care to this old platform. It's still quite good for what it is and price also is pretty low nowadays.


True ! Im getting angry seeing all of these people selling their X58 MoBo Combos for 150€++++ 

*And the Platform isnt that old, apparently. 
My Xeon is, according to userbench, exactely as good as a Ryzen 5 3600.*


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

_Laser_ said:


> True ! Im getting angry seeing all of these people selling their X58 MoBo Combos for 150€++++
> 
> *And the Platform isnt that old, apparently.
> My Xeon is, according to userbench, exactely as good as a Ryzen 5 3600.*


Don't trust userbench regarding ryzen, something weird is happening there and they don't actually show proper score. I have 3800x right now and there is certainly quite a bit of difference in single core performance ( and of course multi core performance ). However comparing stock 3600 with heavily overclocked x58 Xeon, these should be fairly close. 

Hold onto that board, the way it boosts is rather rare and unique for x58. Maybe with better chip you could get even higher single core boost.


----------



## _Laser_

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Don't trust userbench regarding ryzen, something weird is happening there and they don't actually show proper score. I have 3800x right now and there is certainly quite a bit of difference in single core performance ( and of course multi core performance ). However comparing stock 3600 with heavily overclocked x58 Xeon, these should be fairly close.
> 
> Hold onto that board, the way it boosts is rather rare and unique for x58. Maybe with better chip you could get even higher single core boost.


*Im free to sell the PC, if u want it. 
Originally meant as backup-PC, if parts of mine failed... but Ive come to realise I cant just switch power supplys with it and Stuff, bcz its all custom made my Alienware.
Has only been used for 7 Months in total.*


----------



## _Laser_

*Like, it is completely compatible with any Motherboard, but pulling out all of the cables would be a giant pain in the ass.*


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Thanks, but recently I sold my x58, while it's still good it's not really what I need. I don't think these cost that much nowadays, so you should keep it.


----------



## TLCH723

So with Windows 11 requiring TPM 2.0, Windows 10 is the last windows it can official have. Linux time?


----------



## rhkcommander959

TLCH723 said:


> So with Windows 11 requiring TPM 2.0, Windows 10 is the last windows it can official have. Linux time?


Windows 10 EOL is 2025, so you have some time.

I think UEFI was also a requirement. I'm not sure if we could just utilize the TPM port with a module and be OK. TPM 1.2 is actually the minimum apparently.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

UEFI can be worked around with a bootloader. TPM will probably have a disable option, or there will be a special version similar to 10 LTSC that doesn't require it. 

Resetting my bios to default by using the in bios option also causes the registered RAM to temporarily brick itself.


----------



## rhkcommander959

xxpenguinxx said:


> UEFI can be worked around with a bootloader. TPM will probably have a disable option, or there will be a special version similar to 10 LTSC that doesn't require it.
> 
> Resetting my bios to default by using the in bios option also causes the registered RAM to temporarily brick itself.


that is my hope as well! We'll see, depending on the GUI I may not even bother with 11 on x58 other than for novelty perhaps. From a hardware perspective, I noticed quite a few x58 with TPM headers. The next trick would be getting a compatible module or rewiring one to work, since the pinout can vary but the actual technology should be the same.


----------



## o1dschoo1

TLCH723 said:


> So with Windows 11 requiring TPM 2.0, Windows 10 is the last windows it can official have. Linux time?


I have windows 11 installed on my 2009 mac pro with dual nehalem cpus  theres work arounds


----------



## Retrorockit

I saw a comment that Win 11 on a Virtual Machine system doesn't check for EUFI or TPM2.0
I know nothing about VM myself.
I've been curious about what happens if you have a VM for 2 cores, with a software overclock like Throttlestop or XTU, and had no other VM booted? What would be the state of the other 4 cores? Inactive (not booted at all), or just at Speedsteps lowest speed? Like I said IDK how it really works. Just wondering if there might be some OC overhead there for single thread gaming.


----------



## SmOgER

VM is not suitable for gaming. I doubt overclocking software would work on it but even if it does it would probably result in crashes when trying to overclock individual (assigned) cores.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Retrorockit said:


> I saw a comment that Win 11 on a Virtual Machine system doesn't check for EUFI or TPM2.0
> I know nothing about VM myself.
> I've been curious about what happens if you have a VM for 2 cores, with a software overclock like Throttlestop or XTU, and had no other VM booted? What would be the state of the other 4 cores? Inactive (not booted at all), or just at Speedsteps lowest speed? Like I said IDK how it really works. Just wondering if there might be some OC overhead there for single thread gaming.


You don't wanna game in vm ware... Input latency would suck


----------



## Retrorockit

SmOgER said:


> VM is not suitable for gaming. I doubt overclocking software would work on it but even if it does it would probably result in crashes when trying to overclock individual (assigned) cores.


 Thanks for the reply. I've looked into this and there is a type 2 hypervisor setup that runs VM under a host OS. Since that's where the Throttlestop OC would occur it should be OK. Splitting cores (2 at a time) for a Throttlestop OC is a known technique already. I would do the partial OC first on the Host OS, then assign the overclocked cores to another OS.
I only overclock locked BIOS Dells So I'm always looking into different strategies. Most apps don't need 12 threads running.So 2 OC cores looks good to me. Whether this will add up to anything useful remains to be seen. This might allow a TS overclock on an OS that doesn't support it. I was kind of looking to leave the extra cores inactive as much as possible.


----------



## Retrorockit

o1dschoo1 said:


> You don't wanna game in vm ware... Input latency would suck


 The Dell T3500 X58 workstation has PS2 ports, so no USB bus overhead there. No doubt it would be worse than a good aftermarket MB setup. I'll look around and see if VM gaming really sucks or not. It might be worth knowing how to get a newer OS running on some overclocked old junk.


----------



## Retrorockit

Here's a thread from Puget systems where they tried it. Lots of tricks required. But USB bus can be ported directly to guest OS.








Multi-headed VMWare Gaming Setup


As powerful as modern PCs are, sometimes it feels like a waste having just a single person using a PC at a time. By using various server virtualization technologies including virtual machines and PCI passthrough, we created a multi-headed gaming PC that allows up to four users to game on one...




www.pugetsystems.com




No latency specs. Just a "gaming didn't suck" rating.Not what I'm trying to do at all, but a place to start.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Retrorockit said:


> The Dell T3500 X58 workstation has PS2 ports, so no USB bus overhead there. No doubt it would be worse than a good aftermarket MB setup. I'll look around and see if VM gaming really sucks or not. It might be worth knowing how to get a newer OS running on some overclocked old junk.


The whole issue is if playing a game like cs go or seriously playing cod or any competitive fps that small latency can screw you. I wouldnt run 11 anyways till release. Theres reports of 11 getting people banned on warzone. Who knows if this os is gonna trip other anti cheat systems. Ik cs and any other vac game should be fine but its a risk.


----------



## Kana-Maru

*X58 + RTX 3080 Production Benchmarks*

*Article: *


https://overclock-then-game.com/index.php/benchmarks/35-x58-rtx-3080-production-benchmarks



This time around I covered about 28 benchmarks across a few production related apps, Blender and Unreal Engine 5. I also included a comparison chart in Blender that shows how the X58 + RTX 3080 stacks up against the Modern Platforms from both Intel & AMD. There's also other things such as CPU Usage %, DRAM\vRAM Usage and so on. The article contains a bit more information as usual.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I may have found the cause of these random nvidia driver crashes. Nvidia does not enable Message Signaled-Based Interrupts (MSI) mode on GPUs in Windows 7. It uses INTx mode.

I changed it to MSI mode. Not sure if there's noticeable performance improvements, however there's no more DPC spikes coming from the nvidia driver. It did something.

More info:








[Feature Request] Set Message-Signaled Interrupts


Requesting ability to enable message-signaled interrupts on GPU and related devices (sound, USB-C) after driver installation is complete. On each driver install, Nvidia resets a registry key which disables MSI and forces devices to fall back to legacy INTx mode, presumably for compatibility...




www.techpowerup.com












Windows: Line-Based vs. Message Signaled-Based Interrupts. MSI tool.


... or another attempt to improve latencies Little bit of theory: ***** From "Windows Internals" by Mark Russinovich, David A. Solomon, Alex...




forums.guru3d.com


----------



## 222Panther222

Would a X5660 works with a EX58-UD4P? I've read on some forums some got it working by updating the bios even if it's not in the supported cpu list (does a modded bios exist?), while other say that it's better to stick with the supported list and get a W3680 but the cost is much higher, and i don't really trust ebay.


----------



## Retrorockit

userbenchmark.com shows an X5650 running on that so you should be OK.


Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P Performance Results - UserBenchmark


The high price of the W3680 is because it's an unlocked multiplier (unofficail) CPU. The W3670 isn't unlocked, and may be just as good for BIOS overclocking.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

222Panther222 said:


> Would a X5660 works with a EX58-UD4P? I've read on some forums some got it working by updating the bios even if it's not in the supported cpu list (does a modded bios exist?), while other say that it's better to stick with the supported list and get a W3680 but the cost is much higher, and i don't really trust ebay.


The F10 BIOS and later have the Xeon microcodes, so it should work. It's revision 05 though. My Evga board has revision 1D (14). I can't open the Beta BIOS for some reason.

Also found this person using an X5675 with OS X.








Intel Xeon X5675 Westmere-EP OS 10.8.5 needs to be upgraded


Hi, I searched the forum but couldnt find any successfully replies / threads for upgrading my Hackintosh. I have the following config : Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 Motherboard (Dual Bios) Intel Xeon X5675 processor (6 core - 12 Cpus) - (Westmere-EP Architecture I believe as per google) Nvidia Geforce...




www.tonymacx86.com


----------



## Retrorockit

X5687 gets overlooked. It's 4C/8T but faster than the others.


----------



## 222Panther222

Retrorockit said:


> userbenchmark.com shows an X5650 running on that so you should be OK.
> 
> 
> Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD4P Performance Results - UserBenchmark
> 
> 
> The high price of the W3680 is because it's an unlocked multiplier (unofficail) CPU. The W3670 isn't unlocked, and may be just as good for BIOS overclocking.


That's the x5650 not x5660 but i'll check it out.


xxpenguinxx said:


> The F10 BIOS and later have the Xeon microcodes, so it should work. It's revision 05 though. My Evga board has revision 1D (14). I can't open the Beta BIOS for some reason.
> Also found this person using an X5675 with OS X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Xeon X5675 Westmere-EP OS 10.8.5 needs to be upgraded
> 
> 
> Hi, I searched the forum but couldnt find any successfully replies / threads for upgrading my Hackintosh. I have the following config : Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 Motherboard (Dual Bios) Intel Xeon X5675 processor (6 core - 12 Cpus) - (Westmere-EP Architecture I believe as per google) Nvidia Geforce...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tonymacx86.com


He's using Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 not a EX58-UD4P though, the cpu support list is very similar but a lot of people trying to use the X56xx series on the EX58-UD4P can't boot at all. My mobo rev is x.x in cpuz, i guess it's probably 1.0?


Retrorockit said:


> X5687 gets overlooked. It's 4C/8T but faster than the others.


Do you mean the base clock or architecture?


----------



## Retrorockit

The base clock and turbo speed are higher. The architecture is the same except for less cores=less heat.at each clock speed. Whether they top out higher or not I'm not really sure..
HWBOT shows the average overclock on air 4.5GHz.





Intel Xeon X5687 @ HWBOT


544 submissions, 34.628/100 hw index




hwbot.org


----------



## 222Panther222

Retrorockit said:


> The base clock and turbo speed are higher. The architecture is the same except for less cores=less heat.at each clock speed. Whether they top out higher or not I'm not really sure..
> HWBOT shows the average overclock on air 4.5GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Xeon X5687 @ HWBOT
> 
> 
> 544 submissions, 34.628/100 hw index
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hwbot.org


Ok well i bought a x5650 for 12$, i plan to oc to 4.2ghz like my i7 920, my bios is F8 so i'll need to upgrade it to either F13 or F14P, or a modded bios from here. But i think F14P is the latest official one.


----------



## Retrorockit

222Panther222 said:


> Ok well i bought a x5650 for 12$, i plan to oc to 4.2ghz like my i7 920, my bios is F8 so i'll need to upgrade it to either F13 or F14P, or a modded bios from here. But i think F14P is the latest official one.


 Another overlooked CPU which is very rare and very expensive is the X5698 2C/4T @4.40Ghz base clock. While not a practical option due to price it shows what fewer cores on that architecture can provide.


----------



## 222Panther222

So to recap, F8 to F14p, X5650 didn't post, F13 didn't post, now i'm back with my i7 920 on F13, only 8gigs of ram is available in bios and in windows, but the bios and cpu-z see 3 stick and is reported in triple channel, windows see unknown 12gigs in task manager. I tested every stick and every slot, all ram is good, white slot near the cpu doesn't post with a single stick. I also reseated the cpu 2-3 times and all pins looks ok.


----------



## Jimmo

222Panther222 said:


> So to recap, F8 to F14p, X5650 didn't post, F13 didn't post, now i'm back with my i7 920 on F13, only 8gigs of ram is available in bios and in windows, but the bios and cpu-z see 3 stick and is reported in triple channel, windows see unknown 12gigs in task manager. I tested every stick and every slot, all ram is good, white slot near the cpu doesn't post with a single stick. I also reseated the cpu 2-3 times and all pins looks ok.


I seem to remember somewhere that tightening down the CPU air/water cooler _too much_ would cause ram stick omissions/errors. What is too much, though? Maybe worth a try?


----------



## 222Panther222

Jimmo said:


> I seem to remember somewhere that tightening down the CPU air/water cooler _too much_ would cause ram stick omissions/errors. What is too much, though? Maybe worth a try?


Already did, didn't work unfortunately.


----------



## 222Panther222

Mystery solved for people that has the same issue in the future, it is a pin that is bent backward on itself. So i guess i'm SOL because i don't have a microscope and heat gun to bend it back so 8GB of ram it is for now. Plus i don't want to fry the cpu/mobo if i bent it back the wrong way.


----------



## Wishmaker

I miss my X58 .


----------



## Kana-Maru

Wishmaker said:


> I miss my X58 .


....and the X58 misses you too. I see that you are running an 11th Gen now with a RTX 3080 Ti. I'm running the X58 with the RTX 3080 and 4K gaming is roughly the same as the modern Intel\AMD platforms. The X58 reached it's peak sometime ago and is still great for nostalgia. Sadly tech is moving into another era.


----------



## Wishmaker

Kana-Maru said:


> ....and the X58 misses you too. I see that you are running an 11th Gen now with a RTX 3080 Ti. I'm running the X58 with the RTX 3080 and 4K gaming is roughly the same as the modern Intel\AMD platforms. The X58 reached it's peak sometime ago and is still great for nostalgia. Sadly tech is moving into another era.


My X58 platform showed its age when Horizon Zero Dawn came out.
The game did not work so I had to play it on my Razer Laptop.
The HZD devs patched the game to no longer check if a CPU has the relevant instruction set before playing.
I then waited for Cyberpunk 2077.
Game constantly crashed on my X58 Xeon.
I had to play it on my Razer Laptop.

I ran a KFA2 2070 Super @1440p on my Rampage III formula.
TW3 and a lot of games worked well.
It was nice to see that after so many years I could still use it.
Then I decided it was time for an upgrade so I took my best friend's x99 system and he moved to a 10900k.
I enjoyed his 5960x @4.6 GHz until I purchased this 3080TI and had a water cooling accident.
My pump pushed water through the fill port and even after bathing the mobo in alcohol, it refused to work.

So I got the 11900k.
It is a completely different world.
Platforms have come very far.
And while your x58 does well at 4K gaming, you are missing out on a lot of performance.
I am rocking two 165Hz wide gamut screens and I am seeing gaming through a whole new perspective now.

The cherry on top? 
Water cooling.
I won't go back to air


----------



## Kana-Maru

Wishmaker said:


> I then waited for Cyberpunk 2077.
> Game constantly crashed on my X58 Xeon.
> I had to play it on my Razer Laptop.


There was a fix for the X58 because I had the exactly same issue. There was also a update that addressed the crashing as well. Cyberpunk 2077 isn't the greatest example to use since the game was a hot mess when it released and ran like crap on many platforms, including consoles to the point it was removed and couldn't be sold on the Playstation Store. 

I played Horizon: Zero Dawn after the game was patched so I didn't face that problem, but I feel your pain. I just find it funny how the games that required AVX still ran well on the old non-AVX platforms. 

Sorry to hear about your 5950x experience.



Wishmaker said:


> So I got the 11900k.
> It is a completely different world.
> Platforms have come very far.
> And while your x58 does well at 4K gaming, you are missing out on a lot of performance.


It's pretty obvious that a 13 year old platform is missing out on performance, but that comes down to the user and what they are using the platform for. 4K gaming(?)....no problem you are covered. Anything below, there will be CPU bottlenecks if you are looking at the high-end GPUs today. 

Previously that wasn't that big of a problem depending on the types of games you played as my Fury X could easily pump out *362FPS* on average in CS:GO......In Rainbow Six: Siege *256FPS* *@ 1080p* and in Apex Legends *179FPS @ 1080p. *Other games such as Warframe could pump out *400FPS @ 1080p* and *176FPS @ 4K*. You can read my full Fury X 2020 GPU review by click HERE.

After the Fury X I went to the Vega 64 Liquid Cooled and benchmarked in 2020, then again in 2021 across many games and did a comparison against AMD\Intels latest and greatest at that time. Then I moved on to a RTX 3080 (air cooled) and later lucked up on a RTX 3080 Liquid Cooled (280mm rad) that tops out at 50c.....bringing back to my Fury X days since I enjoyed having a liquid cooled GPU over the air cooled RTX 3080. I've been spoiled since 2015 with a water cooled GPU across multiple GPUs  

I'm well aware of the other performance & new tech out there as well because although I have been on my X58 platform for many many years (a decade??); I have also continued to build new PCs for friends\family and small businesses. Everything from high servers down to Hexa-Core AMD\Intel CPUs. Upgrading is great and at least you "feel" and see the upgrades when leaving the X58. Prior back when the Sandy Bridge-E & Ivy Bridge's released I don't think the upgrade would have felt that great (out of all of my high-end comparison test the performance came down to 10% difference overall). This was due to so many options available to the X58 platforms with the Xeon's being the biggest influence in performance. 

I'm just moving on and watching, but I'm happy that things are getting interesting. I have been saying that I would upgrade over the past 5 years or so and have seen many people move on to newer platforms. I am happy for you and everyone who has upgrade over the past 3 to 4 years. It's a great time to be an enthusiast again and hopefully the shortages and ridiculous prices end soon so we can all enjoy what we love.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

There is still a way to have very impressive performance on old good x58 platform. SR-2 or old dual socket workstations, I heard some of them can actually overclock somewhat. Although this would be less gaming focused as I am sure there is extra latency from running 2 CPUs. 

After few more years these workstations will be a rare find, so it's best time to stock up now. Sadly I don't have the extra money nor space for that. 

If needing to choose between x58 or x79 I think I would go with x79 non overclockable or rather multiplier locked 10 - 12 core Ivy Bridge-E CPU. Give it slight BCLK bump working range is around 103 - 107 sometimes even 110 BCLK. Single core performance would be similar, unless pushing 4.6 - 4.8 GHz on x58. More cores is actually good to have nowadays.


----------



## devil148

Hi. I would be grateful if you guys show me way about x58 socket. I joined x58 xeon club a few days ago. My motherboard is rampage lll extreme, processor is w3680. I want to use 24 gigs ram, over 2000mhz if its possible. Searched a bit about that most of peoples saying using 6 sockets of ram becomes unstable or not reaches over 2000mhz in rams. I use my pc for mostly gaming. And another x58 users said to me use only 3 sockets of ram as triple channel, if you do that way you can reach more than 2000mhz and you system become stable. Is that true? I want to use rams at 2133mhz in triple channel and if its possible i want to bring 24 gigs ram. So I thought I buy 8 gigs rams with 3 pieces at 1866 or 2133 base mhz. If I buy 8x3 24 gigs ram at 1866mhz base speed, can I overclock them to 2133mhz in triple channel or if I buy 4x6 1866mhz rams, would I able to overclock them and use stable at 2133mhz? Thanks.


----------



## BOBKOC

devil148 said:


> 4x6 1866mhz rams, would I able to overclock them and use stable at 2133mhz?


 forget about (4,5,6)x(4,8)Gb vs мах memory frequency aka 3х8GB only , best for +-2150Mhz &low timing crucial ballistix tactical_or_elite ddr3 1866 or
(for +-2400mhz+) Samsung DDR3L(PC3L) 12800
HYKO
****Q by chip marking
but there is no sense in 2000+ if the timings grow


----------



## devil148

BOBKOC said:


> forget about (4,5,6)x(4,8)Gb vs мах memory frequency aka 3х8GB only , best for +-2150Mhz &low timing crucial ballistix tactical_or_elite ddr3 1866 or
> (for +-2400mhz+) Samsung DDR3L(PC3L) 12800
> HYKO
> ****Q by chip marking
> but there is no sense in 2000+ if the timings grow


I searched your said rams but looks they are not reachable easily and I guess 2133 or 2200 would be enough for me. What about Gskill's rams? I can reach Ripjawsx F3-14900CL10D-16GBXL coded serie with good deal. If I can overclock that rams to 2200mhz in 3x8GB channel would be ok for me. Or can 12GB rams would be enough for gaming? I have Gskill's 4x4GB 1866mhz rams. I dont believe it would be enough but I can use their 12GB in 3x4GB in that mobo I guess.


----------



## BOBKOC

devil148 said:


> I have Gskill's 4x4GB 1866mhz rams


 use them, then you can try: cpu=> |0+8|+|4+4|+|4+4|@+-1950-2000Mhz
or |4+4|+|4+4|+0+8| or ...


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I would not get that Gskill kit. They are probably rejects of higher speed bins.

I have 5 ( 2 pairs, 1 single) sticks of the Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 1600 8-8-8-24 1.35V (BLT8G3D1608ET3LX0). All of them can do 1866 9-9-9-24 1.5V 100% stable, and 2133+ same timings 1.55V 99.9% stable.


----------



## devil148

xxpenguinxx said:


> I would not get that Gskill kit. They are probably rejects of higher speed bins.
> 
> I have 5 ( 2 pairs, 1 single) sticks of the Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 1600 8-8-8-24 1.35V (BLT8G3D1608ET3LX0). All of them can do 1866 9-9-9-24 1.5V 100% stable, and 2133+ same timings 1.55V 99.9% stable.


If I get your said ram 3 pieces, can it be stable in 2133mhz or above it in gaming and 24/7 normal use? And will it be compatible with rampage lll motherboard?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Mine passed a few hours of prime95 and memtest at 2133 9-9-9-24, but I didn't do long term testing, which is why I said 99.9% stable and not 100%. If you loosen the timings a bit more it should be stable.

I've used them on a Rampage II Extreme and a Rampage II Gene. It should work on the Rampage III.


----------



## devil148

xxpenguinxx said:


> Mine passed a few hours of prime95 and memtest at 2133 9-9-9-24, but I didn't do long term testing, which is why I said 99.9% stable and not 100%. If you loosen the timings a bit more it should be stable.
> 
> I've used them on a Rampage II Extreme and a Rampage II Gene. It should work on the Rampage III.


Thanks. I will try to get 3x8GB ballistix rams then.


----------



## devil148

xxpenguinxx said:


> Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 1600 8-8-8-24 1.35V (BLT8G3D1608ET3LX0).


Hi. I found Crucial’s tactical 8gb 1600mhz 1.5V (blt8g3d1608dt1tx0ceu) serie rams 3 pieces. Should I buy them? Can they work stable at 2133mhz?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I don't know since I haven't used the 1.5v model. They should have the same micron memory ICs but since they're 1.5v and not 1.35v they probably need more voltage and looser timings for 2133.


----------



## devil148

xxpenguinxx said:


> I don't know since I haven't used the 1.5v model. They should have the same micron memory ICs but since they're 1.5v and not 1.35v they probably need more voltage and looser timings for 2133.


I got them. Works at cl9 in 2133mhz with 1.60V.


----------



## devil148

Thanks


----------



## theister

BOBKOC said:


> forget about (4,5,6)x(4,8)Gb vs мах memory frequency aka 3х8GB only , best for +-2150Mhz &low timing crucial ballistix tactical_or_elite ddr3 1866 or
> (for +-2400mhz+) Samsung DDR3L(PC3L) 12800
> HYKO
> ****Q by chip marking
> but there is no sense in 2000+ if the timings grow


Yeah, even adding more uncore freq is not that much beneficial in comparising yours with some old results of mine with 2400 cl10. Some uncore related gains but for 600mhz more a little bit to less.


----------



## devil148

theister said:


> Yeah, even adding more uncore freq is not that much beneficial in comparising yours with some old results of mine with 2400 cl10. Some uncore related gains but for 600mhz more a little bit to less.
> 
> View attachment 2521895


Man can I ask you a question about your processor? I have w3680 too, at 4.60GHz 8pin cpu cable would be enough? I have r3 extreme it has 16pin cpu connector but my psu has only 8pin. Can I use it without any problem at 4.6GHz with 8pin cpu connector?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

A single 8pin is fine. The CPU would need to pull over 400W for the single 8pin to be an issue.


----------



## devil148

Hi guys. I have W3680 processor, I can’t go over 4.25GHz with that settings. These are my current bios settings. Am I doing anything wrong? I can’t boot system with lower voltages at 4.25GHz. What can I do to reach 4.40 or 4.60GHz?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Try setting Load Line Calibration to 50%. It should reduce the vdroop if there's any.

I would overclock one component at a time. Start with the CPU Ratio. Leave the RAM and UCLK on auto or default. See how high it goes, only change the CPU voltage. Slightly change the CPU PLL if CPU voltage doesn't help. Set it lower to 1.7v, or higher to 1.9v. If it does not help than set it back to auto.

Worst case you have a weaker CPU. My x5650 needs about 1.45V for 4.4Ghz, while the X5675 and X5690 needed about 1.35V. For most games 4Ghz is plenty. Tweaking your RAM will make the most noticeable change in how games feel. The faster your RAM the higher the minimum fps, or in other words less fps drops.


----------



## 99belle99

You have to change the bclk. I used to have 200 x 21 for 4.2GHz but when I went to 4.6GHz I would have 200 BCLK and enable the turbo feature to use 23 multiplier. I don't know the settings on your board as I had a GIgabyte board.

*edit: You do not need to enable the multiplier as you have an unlocked multi chip but change the BCLK to reach higher frequencys.*


----------



## devil148

xxpenguinxx said:


> Try setting Load Line Calibration to 50%. It should reduce the vdroop if there's any.
> 
> I would overclock one component at a time. Start with the CPU Ratio. Leave the RAM and UCLK on auto or default. See how high it goes, only change the CPU voltage. Slightly change the CPU PLL if CPU voltage doesn't help. Set it lower to 1.7v, or higher to 1.9v. If it does not help than set it back to auto.
> 
> Worst case you have a weaker CPU. My x5650 needs about 1.45V for 4.4Ghz, while the X5675 and X5690 needed about 1.35V. For most games 4Ghz is plenty. Tweaking your RAM will make the most noticeable change in how games feel. The faster your RAM the higher the minimum fps, or in other words less fps drops.


Thanks for your words. Looks I am the unluckiest w3680 user. Tried everything you said. My processor becomes unstable at 4.4GHz or above, when I benchmark it my computer bsods or benchmark application crashes. At 4.25GHz it looks stable with 1.43v. I decided to use at this frequency. Is 1.43v safe for 24/7 using?


----------



## devil148

99belle99 said:


> You have to change the bclk. I used to have 200 x 21 for 4.2GHz but when I went to 4.6GHz I would have 200 BCLK and enable the turbo feature to use 23 multiplier. I don't know the settings on your board as I had a GIgabyte board.
> 
> *edit: You do not need to enable the multiplier as you have an unlocked multi chip but change the BCLK to reach higher frequencys.*


Thank you. I didn’t find anything about “turbo feature” on my bios. Otherwise I tried overclocking with BLCK section. It is stable at 4.25GHz with 1.43v but if I go upper frequencies system bsods. Can I ask you a question? With 4.25GHz I am taking around 940 points in Cinebench R15 and in Cinebench R20 it is 1940 points. Are these points normal for that frequency? Or am I taking less point?


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

While 1.43v is safe enough let's say, it's really not very efficient. I would just drop to 4.1 GHz in your place, performance difference won't be too high while voltage could be quite a bit lower. 

My x5680 was also not the best binned chip and was able to do 4.32 GHz at 1.4 - 1.42v. However while running 3.9 GHz it could run near to stock voltage, If I had to use x58 platform again and was somewhat limited due to having not the best chip. I would just aim somewhere in between of 3.9 and 4.1 GHz.


----------



## 99belle99

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> While 1.43v is safe enough let's say, it's really not very efficient. I would just drop to 4.1 GHz in your place, performance difference won't be too high while voltage could be quite a bit lower.
> 
> My x5680 was also not the best binned chip and was able to do 4.32 GHz at 1.4 - 1.42v. However while running 3.9 GHz it could run near to stock voltage, If I had to use x58 platform again and was somewhat limited due to having not the best chip. I would just aim somewhere in between of 3.9 and 4.1 GHz.


He has a W not X chip. I had a X5660 and could run 4.6GHz and higher but just for bench marks as it's a bit high for the chips to run 24/7 imo. I ran 4.2GHz daily for years.

Also OP you are running far too high a voltage for in and around 4.2GHz. I ran 200 BCLK with 21 multi and 1.3volts for 4.2GHz. I used your voltage for 4.6GHz.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

Same Westmere-EP architecture, only difference might be binning. But so called high end w3680 should be decent bin anyway.

I suggest set voltage target instead of setting frequency target. Voltage wise I suggest staying below 1.3v to keep it efficient and cool.


----------



## devil148

99belle99 said:


> He has a W not X chip. I had a X5660 and could run 4.6GHz and higher but just for bench marks as it's a bit high for the chips to run 24/7 imo. I ran 4.2GHz daily for years.
> 
> Also OP you are running far too high a voltage for in and around 4.2GHz. I ran 200 BCLK with 21 multi and 1.3volts for 4.2GHz. I used your voltage for 4.6GHz.


I know its too much for that but my processor becomes unstable under that voltage. I didn't able to boot my system at 4.6GHz with any voltages. I tried to find best voltage about a few hours. For 4.2GHz 1.4v looks stable. I will try lower voltages later. I tried to go a bit upper, in 4.4GHz it takes 1.44v but stays stable. I move that voltage from lowers, in every try I had application crash or bsod. I also tried to mix turbo and BCLK too, result was same my processor takes same voltage in both ways. In this condition what should I do? Should I use my system at 4.40GHz with 1.44v or should I try to get lower voltages on 4.25GHz? And one more question if you say choose first option, is it
ok to use it 24/7?


----------



## devil148

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Same Westmere-EP architecture, only difference might be binning. But so called high end w3680 should be decent bin anyway.
> 
> I suggest set voltage target instead of setting frequency target. Voltage wise I suggest staying below 1.3v to keep it efficient and cool.


Well I tried to find best voltage for a few hours. For 4.2GHz, 1.4v looks stable for now. I will try to get lower voltages later. My friend have same cpu and mobo. His system brings 1.46v for 4.60GHz but my cpu brings 1.44v for 4.40GHz. What about using at 4.40GHz with 1.44v? Or is 1.44v too much? What do you suggest me friend?


----------



## theister

Westmere / Gulftown architectures absolute max "safe" vcore voltage is 1.4 but this is respecting vdroop of 0.05v, so we have 1.35vcore + 0.05vdroop.
I would consider 1.4v safe at least (my 4.6ghz run with it and i have not seen any degradation whle using the system over 4 years). 
1.5+ will result in quick degradation.

1. You should start reading some guides. I am pretty sure you have not since you left so many options at auto setting.
2. Using only multiplier OC is not giving you the max possible oc your cpu is capable of. Test at least if your cpu is able to do 200 bclk.
3. Check your chipset temps. They are pretty high for bios idling so i think you have to check the airflow of your case and maybe repaste at least the IOH. High IOH temps will cause trouble / instability.


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

devil148 said:


> Well I tried to find best voltage for a few hours. For 4.2GHz, 1.4v looks stable for now. I will try to get lower voltages later. My friend have same cpu and mobo. His system brings 1.46v for 4.60GHz but my cpu brings 1.44v for 4.40GHz. What about using at 4.40GHz with 1.44v? Or is 1.44v too much? What do you suggest me friend?


Don't go above 1.45v with good cooling, 1.35v less good cooling. I strongly suggest staying at 4 GHz with lower voltage.


----------



## devil148

theister said:


> 1. You should start reading some guides. I am pretty sure you have not since you left so many options at auto setting.


Thats why I asked there sir. I confused about my bios and I didn't want to make anything wrong. You're right I entered x58 socket a few weeks ago. Before that I was using 1156 socket and there were not detailed settings in that mobos bios. You should have same processor as I remember. Can't you help me sir?


----------



## devil148

theister said:


> 2. Using only multiplier OC is not giving you the max possible oc your cpu is capable of. Test at least if your cpu is able to do 200 bclk.


I tried to OC with BCLK too. I tried 21x200=4.2GHz. Thats okay windows works normal with that, takes 1.38v to work properly. But when I try to make 22x200 or 23x200 windows bsods. I would not able to boot with 23x200, when I made 4.40GHz with that way processor takes near 1.44v. Isn't it too much for 4.40GHz?


----------



## devil148

theister said:


> 3. Check your chipset temps. They are pretty high for bios idling so i think you have to check the airflow of your case and maybe repaste at least the IOH. High IOH temps will cause trouble / instability.


You are right 1 more time. I have bad airflow case. That bridge temperatures stays near 67-68 degree on load. I will bring fans to plug on bridges later. Are they too much?


----------



## devil148

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Don't go above 1.45v with good cooling, 1.35v less good cooling. I strongly suggest staying at 4 GHz with lower voltage.


Well I have rtx 2070 super if I do that I will bottleneck too much. In 4.27GHz I already have bottleneck thats why I want to go upper frequencies if its possible. Can't anyone help me about my situation?


----------



## BOBKOC

devil148 said:


> I tried to OC with BCLK too. I tried 21x200 & 23x200


 &turbo bust on or off?


----------



## PotatoVonEpicus

devil148 said:


> Well I have rtx 2070 super if I do that I will bottleneck too much. In 4.27GHz I already have bottleneck thats why I want to go upper frequencies if its possible. Can't anyone help me about my situation?



I have tested plenty of different settings with my old x58 platform. Jump from 4 GHz to 4.2 GHz wont give all that much performance. If you are really concerned about bottlenecks you need to tweak your RAM, Uncore and then push core to 4.4 - 4.6 GHz. Are you ready to spend hours upon hours testing settings and then stress testing your machine just to get 5 - 10 fps in games? 

Like Kana-Maru said before, 3.8 GHz is enough. I personally bump that to 4 GHz if voltage is still not too high. From what I seen single core performance gains are not that significant on x58. Unless you are willing to push it to unsafe voltages and tweak everything. 

If you want fast overclock that works and is somewhat power efficient - 4 GHz. 

If you want to spend a lot of time learning about x58 and then doing a lot of testing to go higher it's time to read some guides.


----------



## devil148

BOBKOC said:


> &turbo bust on or off?


Yes with turbo boost on. Mobo automatically enables it when I touch multiplier.


----------



## devil148

PotatoVonEpicus said:


> Are you ready to spend hours upon hours testing settings and then stress testing your machine just to get 5 - 10 fps in games?


Not really. Its working 4.2GHz with 1.39v. I guess I should stay there. I increased my rams to 2133mhz. Anyways thanks for everything friend.


----------



## 99belle99

devil148 said:


> Not really. Its working 4.2GHz with 1.39v. I guess I should stay there. I increased my rams to 2133mhz. Anyways thanks for everything friend.


RAM must be your problem for BSOD. For 4.6GHz I had to loosing my RAM timings even though I was only running 1600MHz RAM. At 4.2GHz(my daily) @ 200x21 I had 1600MHz RAM with 7-8-7-20 tRFC 50 1T Vcore: 1.3V QPI/Vtt: 1.235V

For 4.6GHz I had 200x23 9-9-9-24 tFRC 74 1T with all power saves off except C1E Level 2 LLC Vcore: 1.4V, QPI/Vtt: 1.335v.

Just to add I would only run 4.6 and higher for bench marks they would not be stable enough to run as a daily unless you ran higher volts and really good cooling.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I use this BSOD list to narrow down instability if I'm not sure what is causing it. It's right most of the time.








The OverClockers BSOD code list


BSOD codes for overclocking BSOD Codes for i7 x58 chipset 0x101 = increase vcore 0x124 = increase/decrease QPI/VTT first, if not increase/decrease vcore...have to test to see which one it is 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore 0x1A = Memory management...




www.overclock.net


----------



## MikeS3000

I had an old system laying around with an i7-920 that I purchased in 2009. I got bored and bought a w3680 on ebay for $35. So far I am able to run OCCT large extreme for an hour at 4.52 ghz. 1.375v set in BIOS and 1.328v get under load. I have been out of the x58 game for awhile. Is this a decent overclock at this voltage?

Intel Xeon W3680 @ 4520.64 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


----------



## devil148

99belle99 said:


> RAM must be your problem for BSOD.


I have crucial ballistix tactical 3x8GB 1600mhz 8-8-8-24 1.50v rams. I leave them with base frequency when I try to overclock processor. I can’t boot system at 4.4GHz with 1.40v or more. I decided to stay 4.2GHz with 1.39v. One more question, I set my rams to 2133mhz, system works normally but when I start to play games, after a few minutes games closes immediately with error code 1000. I did benchmark, memtest to both of them and didn’t get any error. What can I do to use my rams at 2133mhz stable, do you have any idea?


----------



## BOBKOC

devil148 said:


> memtest to both of them and didn’t get any error


 try TM5 [Official] - X58 Xeon Club -
to speed tm5_ Xyligano&co_3Channel.rar & TM5_IO&SA_test_Anta777.rar variations


----------



## devil148

BOBKOC said:


> try TM5 [Official] - X58 Xeon Club -
> to speed tm5_ Xyligano&co_3Channel.rar & TM5_IO&SA_test_Anta777.rar variations


I tried system with another rams. I found that this just happening in online games such as Hunt Showdown, Battlefield V, Forza Horizon 4. In more single based games I don't get any error or game crash. Why is that happening how can I solve that do you know?


----------



## BOBKOC

devil148 said:


> can I solve that do you know?


 pass TM5 then ask questions.


----------



## Slayer3032

MikeS3000 said:


> I had an old system laying around with an i7-920 that I purchased in 2009. I got bored and bought a w3680 on ebay for $35. So far I am able to run OCCT large extreme for an hour at 4.52 ghz. 1.375v set in BIOS and 1.328v get under load. I have been out of the x58 game for awhile. Is this a decent overclock at this voltage?
> 
> Intel Xeon W3680 @ 4520.64 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


I'd say it's probably not 100% stable unless you have a silicon winner.

Initially my X5675 worked with similar numbers but I chased instability for almost a year after doing the same with a X5660. It could go weeks or months without a crash depending on the different games or workloads I was doing with it. I kept slowly creeping the voltage up and soon as I hit 1.42v the random shutdowns finally stopped. I run 1.425v level 2 LLC on my X5675 at 180x25(4.5ghz all core) and it's been incredibly stable for the last two years with heavy use. 

If you're fighting temps already, you're going to need a better cooler. As far as voltages, westmere is fairly insensitive to vcore. You're pretty much going to be overheating by the time you start getting to the more dangerous voltages or in the case of some of the lower end boards might be stretching the VRM's ability or just the limit of the silicon itself with of the shelf coolers.


----------



## devil148

BOBKOC said:


> pass TM5 then ask questions.


Hi. I did that test with overclocked ram speed such as 1866 or 2133mhz. It doesn’t give any error when I use at base mhz. After I reach 1866 or 2133mhz it gives tons of errors. What should I do next about rams?


----------



## dagan

Currently have x5670 with asus p6x58d premium, anyone know if server memories would work? looking to try these that my buddy is willing to send but if if it doesnt I'd rather him keep it


----------



## BOBKOC

dagan said:


> looking to try these


 2Rх8 95% it will - work if 8gb, or +-5% if 4gb. 2Rх4(or 1RX4) =100% not work


devil148 said:


> After I reach 1866 or 2133mhz it gives tons of errors


 set 1.65v to RAM & low Uncore Freq


----------



## MikeS3000

Slayer3032 said:


> I'd say it's probably not 100% stable unless you have a silicon winner.
> 
> Initially my X5675 worked with similar numbers but I chased instability for almost a year after doing the same with a X5660. It could go weeks or months without a crash depending on the different games or workloads I was doing with it. I kept slowly creeping the voltage up and soon as I hit 1.42v the random shutdowns finally stopped. I run 1.425v level 2 LLC on my X5675 at 180x25(4.5ghz all core) and it's been incredibly stable for the last two years with heavy use.
> 
> If you're fighting temps already, you're going to need a better cooler. As far as voltages, westmere is fairly insensitive to vcore. You're pretty much going to be overheating by the time you start getting to the more dangerous voltages or in the case of some of the lower end boards might be stretching the VRM's ability or just the limit of the silicon itself with of the shelf coolers.


So you are kind of correct. Even though I could pass OCCT Large Extreme at 1.375v and 4.52 ghz, I could not pass 30 minutes of CB23. OCCT does not consume a lot of power and temps are in the 60s. I had to bump voltage to 1.40v and it droops to about 1.36 under CB load. Now I'm 30 min. CB23 stable. Never had an idle crash at any voltage. Temps are non-issue. I'm running an NH-D15s in dual fan configuration and after 30 minutes of cinebench I'm in the mid to high 70s on my cores. This CPU runs a ton cooler than my i7 920 and consumes less wattage. I think I have a pretty good chip. Just for fun I pushed it pretty hard and this is my CB15 personal best: michael.shrallow`s Cinebench - R15 with BenchMate score: 1105 cb with a Xeon W3680


----------



## devil148

BOBKOC said:


> set 1.65v to RAM & low Uncore Freq


Looks something wrong in my mobo. A few days ago I doubled uncore freq cuz I was knowing it should be double of ram mhz.. It was near 4100. Can it be damaged mobo? When I set my ram mhz above 1600mhz, it says overclocking failed or bsods while opening windows. I tried with different rams there should nothing wrong with rams. Result was same.


----------



## BOBKOC

devil148 said:


> When I set my ram mhz above 1600mhz


 CPU to default and experiment with memory Freq


----------



## devil148

BOBKOC said:


> CPU to default and experiment with memory Freq


I set everything to default about CPU, memory freq doesn't go above 1600mhz. Also I found that uncore freq doesn't go above 3200. And when I try to tweak ram freq like 1866mhz my pc don't boots. Can it be damaged cpu?


----------



## intelxeoninside

Hi! this is the setup:









Intel Xeon X5675 @ 4289.37 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[ry9jsc] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2021-09-14 15:17:51) - MB: Asus Rampage II Extreme - RAM: 12288 MB




valid.x86.fr





Should i buy Corsair Dominator 2000 mhz 9-10-9-27 @1.65v 3x4G or buying a W3680 better? (fun fact W3680 at half price)


----------



## DooM3

intelxeoninside said:


> Hi! this is the setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Xeon X5675 @ 4289.37 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [ry9jsc] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2021-09-14 15:17:51) - MB: Asus Rampage II Extreme - RAM: 12288 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should i buy Corsair Dominator 2000 mhz 9-10-9-27 @1.65v 3x4G or buying a W3680 better? (fun fact W3680 at half price)



The w3680 is more suitable for gigabyte


----------



## intelxeoninside

DooM3 said:


> The w3680 is more suitable for gigabyte


Ok thanks for info, i don't know how it happened reached 4.4ghz now. Hope it survive this night...









Intel Xeon X5675 @ 4462.8 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[qdv7t9] Validated Dump by Anonymous (2021-09-14 20:39:42) - MB: Asus Rampage II Extreme - RAM: 12288 MB




valid.x86.fr





Edit: Intel Xeon X5675 @ 4491.9 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR its working smooth af especially gaming. No more input lag or stutter.


----------



## devil148

devil148 said:


> I set everything to default about CPU, memory freq doesn't go above 1600mhz. Also I found that uncore freq doesn't go above 3200. And when I try to tweak ram freq like 1866mhz my pc don't boots. Can it be damaged cpu?


Does anyone know or guess what happened to my system? I looked to motherboard, there are no burned or damaged surface. This started to happen after I set nb frequency around 4000 by mistake. I was knowing it should be double of ram speed


----------



## Jimmo

devil148 said:


> Does anyone know or guess what happened to my system? I looked to motherboard, there are no burned or damaged surface. This started to happen after I set nb frequency around 4000 by mistake. I was knowing it should be double of ram speed


Find the Clear CMOS on your motherboard and reset it. Apparently you have an X58 Rampage 111 Extreme motherboard?
I think this is how you clear the CMOS to reset the BIOS to factory defaults. Will probably get you out of trouble: Jumper; Clear Rtc Ram - Asus RAMPAGE III EXTREME User Manual [Page 59] | ManualsLib
Put the jumper in the DISABLE position for 10 seconds or so then put it back to the ENABLE position. Make sure the power is off and the PC is unplugged from the wall. Perhaps someone who owns/ed one of these can confirm?

BTW, 4000 is probably not possible. Try 3200, 3600 or at most 3800 until you get familiar with overclocking X58. Read this whole forum from the start to the finish. It will be faster that way.....


----------



## devil148

Jimmo said:


> Find the Clear CMOS on your motherboard and reset it. Apparently you have an X58 Rampage 111 Extreme motherboard?
> I think this is how you clear the CMOS to reset the BIOS to factory defaults. Will probably get you out of trouble: Jumper; Clear Rtc Ram - Asus RAMPAGE III EXTREME User Manual [Page 59] | ManualsLib
> Put the jumper in the DISABLE position for 10 seconds or so then put it back to the ENABLE position. Make sure the power is off and the PC is unplugged from the wall. Perhaps someone who owns/ed one of these can confirm?
> 
> BTW, 4000 is probably not possible. Try 3200, 3600 or at most 3800 until you get familiar with overclocking X58. Read this whole forum from the start to the finish. It will be faster that way.....


Yes, I have Rampage lll Extreme. I tried it more than 10 times with your said steps. In every time it resetted bios and my settings, but it still bsods when I try to tweak ram frequencies. What should I do next?


----------



## Jimmo

devil148 said:


> Yes, I have Rampage lll Extreme. I tried it more than 10 times with your said steps. In every time it resetted bios and my settings, but it still bsods when I try to tweak ram frequencies. What should I do next?


My advise was for a specific problem: how to reset the CMOS so that the motherboard will now boot. The information on how to overclock X58 running a Westmere CPU is vast and different for every motherboard and even each CPU. There are general guides on X58 and Westmere overclocking available that instruct on each step required, difficulties and pitfalls. You really need to carefully read and follow these guides. You will then gain enough knowledge to get you most of the way and be able to use these forums to get advise of specific problems and hurdles. Broad questions on "how do I overclock ram" wil most probably not be aswered as the question is too simple making the answered similar to an entire ram overclocking guide.
There could be many many reasons for your current difficulty. Get reading those guides.


----------



## devil148

Jimmo said:


> My advise was for a specific problem: how to reset the CMOS so that the motherboard will now boot. The information on how to overclock X58 running a Westmere CPU is vast and different for every motherboard and even each CPU. There are general guides on X58 and Westmere overclocking available that instruct on each step required, difficulties and pitfalls. You really need to carefully read and follow these guides. You will then gain enough knowledge to get you most of the way and be able to use these forums to get advise of specific problems and hurdles. Broad questions on "how do I overclock ram" wil most probably not be aswered as the question is too simple making the answered similar to an entire ram overclocking guide.
> There could be many many reasons for your current difficulty. Get reading those guides.


Friend i guess you didn’t understand me.By mistake I did nb frequency around 4000. After that something happened my system. I can’t use my rams above 1600mhz. I look on mobo surface but I didn’t find any damaged components on motherboard. When I try to tweak them windows not loads. Therefore I asked what might happened to my system.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Worst case the uncore on the CPU may have been damaged, but it shouldn't have been damaged from high frequency. Maybe the motherboard set the VTT (QPI DRAM Core Voltage) too high if it was on auto, but even then it shouldn't have caused noticeable damage that quickly.


----------



## devil148

xxpenguinxx said:


> Worst case the uncore on the CPU may have been damaged, but it shouldn't have been damaged from high frequency. Maybe the motherboard set the VTT (QPI DRAM Core Voltage) too high if it was on auto, but even then it shouldn't have caused noticeable damage that quickly.


Looks I need to get another cpu to test that. I was setting VTT manually. Can windows versions cause this bsod? I m using latest windows 10.


----------



## intelxeoninside

Intel Xeon X5675 @ 4380.75 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR Is this is vcore safe to use 7/24? (i set vcore 1.40625 with LLC Enabled in bios) Max core temp is around 75°C at Prime95 (half hour)

Also idk why Cpu-z vcore seems 1.44~ while HWiNFO64 seems 1.40?


----------



## Caffinator

Jpmboy said:


> What MB??
> your chip has 28 lanes. 16 are going to the GPU. Unless the 960 EVOs are physically on the PCIE (NVME drives can be on the PCH) you have 12 remaining... well you can do the arithmetic. There is not a great difference for an NVME on the PCH vs the PCIE if it is a data/storage drive. The OS and game loading benefits somewhat. The bus frequency is less of a bottle neck than the "fetch" time for a specific drive.





Jpmboy said:


> You just have to check the board's bios and set the GPU to x8 if you want to add another NVME on the CPU. Else, just put it on the PCH bus. As I said, if it is not the OS or game-loader drive you will not sense or feel any difference with the drives (sure you can measure some effect, not not much real-world impact), and x8 on the GPU has only a marginal FPS impact - this has been published by many reviewers.





Blameless said:


> Should have a significant IPC increase, but it will still likely be a wash in heavily threaded applications.
> 
> 
> 
> Each core may have a 2MiB sliceof L3 attached to it, but any process, even if it's only single threaded, can potentially utilize the entire L3, so there is less effective cache.





intelxeoninside said:


> Intel Xeon X5675 @ 4380.75 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR Is this is vcore safe to use 7/24? (i set vcore 1.40625 with LLC Enabled in bios) Max core temp is around 75°C at Prime95 (half hour)
> 
> Also idk why Cpu-z vcore seems 1.44~ while HWiNFO64 seems 1.40?


yes


----------



## SmOgER

I think there's definitely a bottleneck with GTA 5 Online on X58. Couldn't get more than 45-70FPS regardless of the settings with RX580, well it's the same with GTX 1060 so not a Radeon or drivers related thing.

That being said though, other games are fine and this platform is still rocking strong. Will give it one more year or so.


----------



## Kana-Maru

SmOgER said:


> That being said though, other games are fine and this platform is still rocking strong. Will give it one more year or so.


Agreed. I'm not sure if I'll make it to another year with the X58 being my main platform of choice. I have already began to buy parts for my next build (stay tuned - AMD or Intel...hmmm....), however I will still be running my X58 system along with my new build. I will probably phase out my X58 platform over the next year or two and completely retire it. Box everything back up.

No complaints though, Intel knocked it out of the park with X58 platform an it has been running strong for over a decade and counting. I think I've tapped all of the power out of this beast and there's still a little left in the tank, but you can only use so many lanes on the PCIe slots. Currently I'm still running my *X58 + RTX 3080* Liquid Cooled. The *4K performance is around less than 1% difference compared to modern machines* so the X58 is still doing its thing.

I plan to use the X58 for various purposes including streaming, but I will eventually replace it with a smaller more powerful PC (ITX - Micro ATX???). I'm coming up with a ultimate solution that'll take sometime to figure out and setup. Until then I'll be running my X58 alongside my next PC build.


----------



## 99belle99

When thing I found out a couple of years ago is these x58 do really bad at Timespy compared to modern CPU's.

Here is a score I got last night and wasn't pushing the GPU to the max. I scored 19 959 in Time Spy

Here is a run I done with my X5660 maxed out at close to 4.8GHz. 3dmark.com


----------



## Kana-Maru

In Time Spy I compared my 4.6Ghz OC + RTX 3080 (stock) to modern machines (running various RTX 3080s) from several well known websites and and the *Graphics Score was 8% slower*. 
The *Overall Score* was 24% slower due to the obvious CPU bottlenecking and being limited to only 6 Cores+HT. 
The *Graphics Score* was the most important for me and shows that the X58 can still keep up with the latest and greatest flagship from Nvidia in 2021. 

Also your X5660 3DMark link is hidden. You might need to go and change a few settings to make it public.


----------



## 99belle99

X5660

Is it still hidden? I have no idea why it is. Maybe because it is a run I done a few years ago.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Yeah it's still hidden. I've done up to date results. Your results might be outdated since there has been plenty of updates on both Windows and 3DMark.


----------



## 99belle99

I screenshotted it since it's private.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Well of course the X58 will fall behind in the CPU score. It's a 6C\12T 32nm against a modern 8C/16T 7nm. There's roughly a 10 years difference in tech. At higher resolutions for gaming depending on the game there's minor differences. The newer platforms is obviously the better choice at this point. I'm still pretty excited to build a new PC this year from AMD or Intel. I've already purchased somethings in anticipation. I'm hoping I'm able to get my hands on the actual MB\CPU\RAM at a decent price. These shortages have been pretty bad.


----------



## Dhiru

Is there any X58 board that has properly working S3 Sleep? It doesn't work on any of my 3 X58 motherboards and this is very annoying provided S3 sleep is very useful functionality to save power and quickly resume working.

Intel DX58S0 - VCore is reset after resuming from S3 sleep and hence the system just reboots or bluescreens.
MSI Big Bang X-Power - Never resumes from S3 sleep if BCLK is over 160. I suspect the same vcore issue.
Asus P6X58D-E - Memory timings (CAS latency) is reset which causes bluescreens if the ram is clocked higher. Usually resets to CAS 8.


----------



## D-EJ915

x58 had huge problems with sleep in my experience, I always disabled it.


----------



## tbob22

Kana-Maru said:


> Well of course the X58 will fall behind in the CPU score. It's a 6C\12T 32nm against a modern 8C/16T 7nm. There's roughly a 10 years difference in tech. At higher resolutions for gaming depending on the game there's minor differences. The newer platforms is obviously the better choice at this point. I'm still pretty excited to build a new PC this year from AMD or Intel. I've already purchased somethings in anticipation. I'm hoping I'm able to get my hands on the actual MB\CPU\RAM at a decent price. These shortages have been pretty bad.


2066 could be a nice jump for those on a budget still on older enthusiast platforms and don't only game, especially seeing how many applications are starting to use AVX instructions more heavily. Unfortunately 2066 is basically EOL now, but I guess all current sockets are going to replaced soon as well (AM4, LGA1200).

I snagged a 7920x for $160 (ebay) and a x299 Pro for $150 (amazon renewed), grabbed 64gb of 3200mhz ram for $200. Will be replacing my old x79 workstation.

At 4.5ghz all core 4.9ghz single core I'm getting getting about 80-85% of the performance of a 5900x (~3000/210 CB15).

Downsides include:

Much more power draw especially overclocked
No PCIE gen 4
Requires some watching used parts to get good deals _(I had been keeping an eye out for a few weeks)_
All the risks included in buying used parts
More time to test everything
Upsides include:

Higher memory bandwidth
More PCIE lanes
The potential cost savings
Potentially very good performance per dollar


----------



## SmOgER

Ok this is super weird, but I have a feeling ever since I upgraded to win11 recently games seem to stutter _less_.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Give it a a few years. Microsoft will find a way to make it stutter again.


----------



## Kana-Maru

tbob22 said:


> 2066 could be a nice jump for those on a budget still on older enthusiast platforms and don't only game, especially seeing how many applications are starting to use AVX instructions more heavily. Unfortunately 2066 is basically EOL now, but I guess all current sockets are going to replaced soon as well (AM4, LGA1200).


I was actually going to build a LGA2066 PC with some affordable i9's. It would had been a huge upgrade to my X58, but I've decided to wait. I saw some X299 MBs at a good price, but decided to pass on it so I'm still rocking the X58 for now. This is pretty much the last year I'm going to be running my X58 as my main platform though. I almost built a 12Core\24Thread AMD Threadripper last year since the prices were good for the performance.....but I still passed.

AMD and Intel has a lot of great tech available now and coming, but I'm still going to bring X58 content on my YouTube and website though. Over the next year or so I believe I'm going to eventually box the beast up, but we will see since I have been saying that since 2016 lol. It's going to be hard running two Mid-Towers with all those wires, but I have some plans. 



SmOgER said:


> Ok this is super weird, but I have a feeling ever since I upgraded to win11 recently games seem to stutter _less_.





xxpenguinxx said:


> Give it a a few years. Microsoft will find a way to make it stutter again.


LOL....yeah just give it time. I haven't tried out Windows 11 yet.


----------



## tbob22

Kana-Maru said:


> I was actually going to build a LGA2066 PC with some affordable i9's. It would had been a huge upgrade to my X58, but I've decided to wait. I saw some X299 MBs at a good price, but decided to pass on it so I'm still rocking the X58 for now. This is pretty much the last year I'm going to be running my X58 as my main platform though. I almost built a 12Core\24Thread AMD Threadripper last year since the prices were good for the performance.....but I still passed.
> 
> AMD and Intel has a lot of great tech available now and coming, but I'm still going to bring X58 content on my YouTube and website though. Over the next year or so I believe I'm going to eventually box the beast up, but we will see since I have been saying that since 2016 lol. It's going to be hard running two Mid-Towers with all those wires, but I have some plans.


Yeah, a lot of new hardware on the horizon, prices are looking to be a bit steep though...

Snagged a Gigabyte x299 UD4 Pro for $60 on amazon used, took almost a month to ship but it looks basically new and works fine.

The chips are hard to cool and almost require a delid to really overclock them very far, but still you're looking at something like 60-70% IPC uplift over Westmere and much more in AVX heavy applications.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I can believe it since Westmere is so dated. It served it's purpose up until around 2016 though and still runs games fine today in 2021, especially at 4K resolution were the CPU isn't the bottleneck. I agree about the prices though. MSRP has been a thing of the past for sometime now. Limited supplies, shortages, re-sellers and scalpers are tough to get past right now.


----------



## BlaWaR94

Dhiru said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have finally hit 4.6Ghz with my X5670 on my DX58SO. It took me almost 2 days of tinkering with the OC settings to get it booting and stable. Thanks to everyone who helped me out, specially @DRKreiger and @xxpenguinxx.
> 
> I had to lower the uncore multiplier for the memory along with the QPI link speed. The problem with the BIOS on this Intel board was that if I changed the uncore multiplier, the QPI link speed was being changed too but was not visible. I can still see the old link speed in the BIOS but in reality, the QPI link speed never changes to what I manually set, since a change to the uncore multiplier was overriding the QPI speed causing boot to fail due to QPI link being very high. Furthermore, the QPI link wasn't being changed unless I do a complete powercycle.
> 
> I had to use the Intel Desktop Control Center software to modify the memory uncore multiplier without affecting the QPI link speed. I am assuming the BIOS had a logic which would automatically adjust QPI link rate based on uncore, which wasn't being done by the Software application. Thankfully, I was able to lower the uncore from the Software and QPI link speed from the BIOS (Software had no option to change the QPI link speed). If I happen to change any memory related setting from within the BIOS, the QPI will reset again causing failed boot, but I guess I can live with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation: Intel Xeon X5670 @ 4445.79 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Yes. I had different speed ram sticks installed during the validation because at the same time, I was testing my Virtual Machines performance, but I always use just 1 ram stick when messing with the overclocking settings. This particular board that I have has 3 blue ram slots and 1 black ram slot. The very first BIOS version supported Triple Channel Configuration on the 3 Blue slots and if I had installed another module in the 4th black slot, the mode would revert to single channel. Subsequent BIOS updates enabled Triple Channel functionality even when 4 ram slots were installed, but the performance wasn't upto the mark and there were occasional issues wherein the motherboard wouldn't post unless I removed the 4th ram stick. I was always testing OC with a single ram stick installed and the mixture of ram had nothing to do with me unable to OC. It was a BIOS bug as I stated above.
> 
> I really want atleast 16GB of RAM for virtual machines. It was hard to find a Triple Channel 3 x 8GB kit locally and I didn't want to install 4 sticks because this motherboard has a lot of issues with ram channels when running Triple Channel with 4 sticks. (Google for DX58SO memory post issues). I had to settle for 2 x 8GB Dual Channel Kingston HyperX Beast 2400Mhz which I have picked up for $100 since it was the last DDR3 kit available in the store. Did I make a right choice by picking up a Dual Channel kit or would it had make sense to buy a Triple Channel 24GB kit online?


Hi I am having the same problem. I managed to install the Intel Desktop Control Center on windows 10 but it won't start. How did you get the Intel Desktop Control Center started?


----------



## Kana-Maru

BlaWaR94 said:


> Hi I am having the same problem. I managed to install the Intel Desktop Control Center on windows 10 but it won't start. How did you get the Intel Desktop Control Center started?


Which version do you have? 
I'm not sure what he did, but while you are waiting for a response you can try running the app in "Compatibility Mode"
-(Right Click > Properties > Compatibility Tab > "Run this program in compatibility mode for" > Select "Windows 7") 

You try different OS modes as well. Another thing you try is ensuring that you have all of the Microsoft Runtimes installed for x86 & x64 (C++ Redistributable etc.). You should be able to find these easily with a simple search on the internet that will lead to Microsoft website.


----------



## BlaWaR94

Kana-Maru said:


> Which version do you have?
> I'm not sure what he did, but while you are waiting for a response you can try running the app in "Compatibility Mode"
> -(Right Click > Properties > Compatibility Tab > "Run this program in compatibility mode for" > Select "Windows 7")
> 
> You try different OS modes as well. Another thing you try is ensuring that you have all of the Microsoft Runtimes installed for x86 & x64 (C++ Redistributable etc.). You should be able to find these easily with a simple search on the internet that will lead to Microsoft website.


I have Windows 10 Pro 21H1 build 19043.
Compatibility mode did not work for me. I will try another older version of Windows 10.
Thanks for your help


----------



## Kana-Maru

No problem and hopefully you can get it to work. I've never had to use that program. 
Also I'm not sure how I kept forgetting to type "can" in my previous post lol. I was very tired and caught your post before I was getting offline.


----------



## BlaWaR94

Kana-Maru said:


> No problem and hopefully you can get it to work. I've never had to use that program.
> Also I'm not sure how I kept forgetting to type "can" in my previous post lol. I was very tired and caught your post before I was getting offline.


Yes it worked!. I installed windows 7 in another partition. 
My overclock was stable at 4.2Ghz with 1.38vcore and 68c of maximum temperature.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Very nice and congrats. I'm still running my X58, but it's days are limited. Limited as in being my "only" platform. I'm going to be running it along side my Alder Lake 12900K I'm building later this week. I knew that this would be my last year using the platform as my "main" PC. I still have use for it and plan to bring more X58 content on my YouTube and website though. The X58 is still solid, even for 4K gaming. 

I normally run my CPU @ 3.8Ghz and bone stock RAM speeds unless I need more performance out of my X58. Overall it has been nothing less than a beast for more than a decade and even in 2021 it performed well with my RTX 3080 Ultra Liquid Cooled GPU.


----------



## Kana-Maru

If anyone cares to read here is my Alder Lake review and YouTube video, but as usual the article contains more information since I like to keep my YouTube videos short. I plan on doing a 1st Generation Bloomfield + Westmere X58 vs 12th Gen Alder Lake + Z690 comparison review one day as well. 

Article: https://overclock-then-game.com/index.php/benchmarks/38-alder-lake-s-review 
YouTube:


----------



## 99belle99

So you moved on from X58. X58 was good for it's time and many years later but both AMD's and Intel's newest chips are far better.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Yeah I've moved on, but I'm still actually running my X58 for lighter tasks if needed. I'm not done brining X58 content either, but I knew this would be it's last year as my main platform after my final upgrade to the RTX 3080. After running the platform for over a decade it's going to take a little while to get everything the way I had it for the longest of time.


----------



## Feigemo0771

Sitrep! I managed to overclock my Thinkstation S20 (W3680 installed) to 4GHz across all cores, and 4.2GHz with 2 core under load. It's amazing that you can actually overclock via ThrottleStop which I never thought could work. Though the voltage can't be changed, luckily the default voltage for W3680 is really high, like 1.26V, so 4GHz is pretty stable. I got my S20 barebone system (Chasis, cooler, PSU, SATA cable, optical drive...) for 80 bucks, and I think workstations are mostly built to last longer than average consumer products. By the way, unlike lots of X58 motherboards, workstation motherboards are basically never been through any overclocking, their VRMs have never been pushed too hard, which means a longer lifespan. So it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Retrorockit

Feigemo0771 said:


> Sitrep! I managed to overclock my Thinkstation S20 (W3680 installed) to 4GHz across all cores, and 4.2GHz with 2 core under load. It's amazing that you can actually overclock via ThrottleStop which I never thought could work. Though the voltage can't be changed, luckily the default voltage for W3680 is really high, like 1.26V, so 4GHz is pretty stable. I got my S20 barebone system (Chasis, cooler, PSU, SATA cable, optical drive...) for 80 bucks, and I think workstations are mostly built to last longer than average consumer products. By the way, unlike lots of X58 motherboards, workstation motherboards are basically never been through any overclocking, their VRMs have never been pushed too hard, which means a longer lifespan. So it's a pretty good deal.


 You can bump up the TDP setting to 190W and see what happens. Unclewebb reports 4.266GHz on all cores in a Dell T3500 with that CPU.


----------



## rieltalex

Hello everyone. Here is the x58 Rampage III - Xeon x5690 with EVGA GeForce RTX 3090 FTW3 ULTRA HYBRID GAMING, 24G-P5-3988-KR. Follow the bios settings link. ASUS Rampage III Extreme/Formula/Gene/Black Edition • Конференция Overclockers.ru


----------



## Kana-Maru

rieltalex said:


> Hello everyone. Here is the x58 Ramage III - Xeon x5690 with EVGA GeForce RTX 3090 FTW3 ULTRA HYBRID GAMING, 24G-P5-3988-KR


Very nice. I have the RTX 3080 Ultra Hybrid + X5660 @ 4.6GHz + DDR3-1600Mhz. 

My Results were: 

*Overall Score:* 12, 922
*Graphics Score:* 17,301
*CPU Score:* 5309

The X58 is not missing a beat in gaming with high resolutions (4K).1080p and 1440p does well enough for a nearly 14 year old platform.


----------



## 99belle99

Kana-Maru said:


> Very nice. I have the RTX 3080 Ultra Hybrid + X5660 @ 4.6GHz + DDR3-1600Mhz.
> 
> My Results were:
> 
> *Overall Score:* 12, 922
> *Graphics Score:* 17,301
> *CPU Score:* 5309
> 
> The X58 is not missing a beat in gaming with high resolutions (4K).1080p and 1440p does well enough for a nearly 14 year old platform.


How are you getting on with your new system? I gave away my X58 to my nephew. Wish i kept it but he needed a gaming machine and I didn't really need two PC's so sent it on it's way.


----------



## Kana-Maru

99belle99 said:


> How are you getting on with your new system? I gave away my X58 to my nephew. Wish i kept it but he needed a gaming machine and I didn't really need two PC's so sent it on it's way.


I'm actually going to be benchmarking the gaming side of the Z690 + Alder Lake i9-12900K very soon. I had a lot of other benchmark articles and YouTube video's I had to get out of the way first. My most recently I compared the Stock vs Overclocked CPU results and power consumption (I took another deep dive into the micro-architecture performance as well).

I ran a quick Time Spy tests with the undervolted, but OC'd CPU (*P core = STOCK & E-Cores OC'd from 3.7GHz to 4GHz*)
&
RTX 3080 Ultra Hybrid *OC to around Core: 1980Mhz - 2000Mhz*)

*Overall Score:* 18, 624
*Graphics Score:* 18,461
*CPU Score:* 19, 610

Stay tuned. I'm still working on my Alder Lake - i9-12900K & RTX 3080 gaming review. It takes awhile to run all of the benchmarks and write the articles (plus the YouTube stuff).


----------



## Retrorockit

I came across a utility that adds AVX support to CPUs that didn't have it. It's from Intel so I guess they would know how to do this. Spoofs the CPUID to show the change too.








Intel® Software Development Emulator


Product overview for the Intel® Software Development Emulator (Intel® SDE).




www.intel.com




From what I saw it adds AVX to ANY x64CPU,. AMD,P4 whatever. SSE4.2 also. AMD guys at Steam say it works.


----------



## vukos

Hello Friends,

Just recently build a X5690 system on a Asus P6X58D-E. I seem to be having some trouble with PCIe NVME speeds. I am running DUET for NVME support with a Samsung 970 Evo Plus and a PCIe x4 adapter. From what I can see, everyone is getting much greater speeds than me.

Crystal Disk Mark reports about 112 MB read, 148 MB write. Is there a BIOS setting that I may need to change?

I have the adapter plugged into the first x16 PCIe slot and the GPU is in the second slot

*EDIT: Solution Found*
I had QPI Link in BIOS set to "Slow Mode". Setting this back to Auto unlocked full PCIe speeds


----------



## Kana-Maru

Retrorockit said:


> From what I saw it adds AVX to ANY x64CPU,. AMD,P4 whatever. SSE4.2 also. AMD guys at Steam say it works.


I used that sometime ago and it's bad....really bad. It's extremely slow if you try to use it for anything that requires real-time performance (video games etc.) 



vukos said:


> I had QPI Link in BIOS set to "Slow Mode". Setting this back to Auto unlocked full PCIe speeds


Congrats and welcome to the dark side. The is still great for high resolution gaming (4K). All of last year I was running RTX 3080 Ultra Liquid Cooled on my X58. No complaints


----------



## Retrorockit

Kana-Maru said:


> I used that sometime ago and it's bad....really bad. It's extremely slow if you try to use it for anything that requires real-time performance (video games etc.)


 Thanks for sharing the first hand experience with SDE. Coming from Intel it could be anything from a Windows emulator to an actual CPU micrcode patch.
I guess benchmarking with it might be useless then. I suppose the AMD guys using it at Steams are just happy to be in the games at all.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I tried using SDE with APB Reloaded's first public beta. It took like 10 minutes to see the splash screen, but then it would crash due to Battleye. The next beta the devs removed AVX and it loaded in under a minute.

Out of bordem I got some more Samsung registered RAM. The ones with Inphi registers stop posting on next boot when borderline unstable, and require being placed in the freezer to get them to working, like the others with Inphi registers.

I still can't find anyone else with this issue. Than again, I doubt there's many BCLK overclockers using server RAM.


----------



## Retrorockit

I've heard some AV software doesn't like SDE either.


----------



## marinko442

croky said:


> I'll quote myself regarding your question:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Bottom line, unbuffered ECC like the mac's use, all should work. Registered ram, 1Rx8 and 2Rx8 modules should work as well. 1Rx4 and 2Rx4 registered modules are the less compatible and should be avoided.
> 
> And please, share your experience and data with the rest of us if/when you install them. Don't do like some people that just don't share their experience for whatever purpose they think of. That's just plain stupid ...


hello old topick but not for me im still rocking p6t se and xeon x5675 oc to 4ghz. I have interesting ecc memory expiriance. I try in all slots 8gb 2xR4 pc3 10600R 09-11-E2-D3 (M393B1K70DH0-CH9) Samsung IT DONT POST, BUT when i put one normal stick of 4 gb kingston and that ecc samsung IT POST :-D BUT in bios it say only 4 gb memory available and in sistem also say only 4 gb but in program Speccy it say 12 gb of ram and it cant be used :-D any thoughts about this (i will try to get 1Rx8 and 2Rx8 to try it to)


----------



## xxpenguinxx

If it's not letting you use all your RAM try increasing the round trip latency (RTL) by 1 or 2. I had to do that with unbuffered Samsung RAM.

I've also had issues with RAM not working when setting the timings too low, like 1600mhz 7-7-7. Each stick passed memtest, but I couldn't get them to work in triple channel.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Retrorockit said:


> Thanks for sharing the first hand experience with SDE. Coming from Intel it could be anything from a Windows emulator to an actual CPU micrcode patch.I guess benchmarking with it might be useless then. I suppose the AMD guys using it at Steams are just happy to be in the games at all.


No problem. It does work, but it's extremely slow. I'll give it to Intel for at least attempting to offer a solution for uarch's that doesn't include AVX instructions. Benchmarking with it might be interesting as it isn't a large app that needs to be ran. It would probably be very tedious at the same time to get reliable results.




marinko442 said:


> hello old topick but not for me im still rocking p6t se and xeon x5675 oc to 4ghz. I have interesting ecc memory expiriance. I try in all slots 8gb 2xR4 pc3 10600R 09-11-E2-D3 (M393B1K70DH0-CH9) Samsung IT DONT POST, BUT when i put one normal stick of 4 gb kingston and that ecc samsung IT POST :-D BUT in bios it say only 4 gb memory available and in sistem also say only 4 gb but in program Speccy it say 12 gb of ram and it cant be used :-D any thoughts about this (i will try to get 1Rx8 and 2Rx8 to try it to)


Hey I still have my X58 running right beside me as well. X58 hasn't went anywhere. You aren't suppose to mix RAM, but getting ECC was challenging for a lot of users on the X58. Some motherboards support certain models better than others. Then there's the whole rank thing to add to the mix. What matters is what the CPU can use and what Windows can use or see.


----------



## vukos

Quick question about memory speeds as I'm new to the platform. Is it the case that XMP and baseclock overclocking don't really work together here? For example on my Asus P6X58D-E memory and bclk are coupled and raising the bclk raises memory speed as well. If I also turn on XMP, the "Desired Memory Frequency" options are all funny non-standard numbers.

I've got a solid OC on a X5690 and currently have DDR3 1333 memory, but CPU-Z reports it running at about 1014 MHz. I'm looking to upgrade to a larger capacity kit of DDR3 1600. Should I enable a XMP profile on this new kit even if the "Desired Memory Frequency" does not equal 1600 MHz? Should I just pick a desired frequency that is as close to 1600 MHz as possible? Or should I disable XMP due to memory speeds being coupled with bclk?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

The X5600 series are limited to the 1333mhz memory multiplier. You need to increase bclk to go higher.

I couldn't get XMP to work so I just set most of the timings manually. You can use an app called Thaiphoon Burner to read all the XMP timings.


----------



## Kana-Maru

I agree with *xxpenguinxx, *just increase the BCLK to increase your memory multiplier\DRAM Frequency. 166Mhz is a good start. I personally never used XMP with my X58 + DRAM due to higher voltages and unrealistic settings. It's better to set everything manually anyways in my experience. You can use less voltages in nearly all cases. 1600Mhz with tight timings is ideal. I was able to get my DRAM up to 2000Mhz-2100Mhz, but 1600Mhz with tighter timings performs just as well.


----------



## vukos

Kana-Maru said:


> I agree with *xxpenguinxx, *just increase the BCLK to increase your memory multiplier\DRAM Frequency. 166Mhz is a good start. I personally never used XMP with my X58 + DRAM due to higher voltages and unrealistic settings. It's better to set everything manually anyways in my experience. You can use less voltages in nearly all cases. 1600Mhz with tight timings is ideal. I was able to get my DRAM up to 2000Mhz-2100Mhz, but 1600Mhz with tighter timings performs just as well.


Thanks. My BCLK is basically where I need it to be so I won't be increasing further. Given that its 'fixed' now, is there a difference if I install 1333 vs 1600 memory? In other words, will the 1600-speed memory run at a higher speed at a given BCLK?


----------



## 99belle99

vukos said:


> Thanks. My BCLK is basically where I need it to be so I won't be increasing further. Given that its 'fixed' now, is there a difference if I install 1333 vs 1600 memory? In other words, will the 1600-speed memory run at a higher speed at a given BCLK?


Back when I had one of these systems I ran 21 multi with 200bclk @ 4.2Ghz for many years with zero issues ever and that made my RAM 1600MHz with 7-8-7-20 timings.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Please see my post on the LGA775 thread!  -=LGA775 Club=- (tl;dr: I posted there and completely forgot that X58 is LGA1366 and not LGA775, but I have a system pic in that post so will leave it for viewing purposes)

CPU-Z validation re-linked here for formal verification purposes: Intel Xeon X5560 @ 3482.65 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

Particulars of the overclock:

I increased BCLK to 166 while keeping the PCI-E clock at 100. No attempt at manual voltage adjustment - all settings on Auto to let the board decide what voltage the CPU needs.

Since my RAM is DDR3-2133 (left over from my 4690K which I sold in 2018), I put it in and set DDR3-1664. (I have had some problems getting the memory to run any faster, so it's sitting at 9-11-11-28 and that has tested out fine.)


----------



## Retrorockit

Does anyone have a link to the LGA1366 CPU or socket pinout? I've looked around and can't find it.


----------



## Retrorockit

I found what I needed in the CPU datasheets.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

If anyone is curious, Registered ECC 2Rx8 4GB sticks work with the Xeon W3680 and Asus Rampage II Extreme. 1600, 1866, and 2133Mhz RAM multipliers boot with auto timings.


----------



## DooM3

Even at 2400 to gigabytes, the real problem is the voltage regulation, the w3680 is very sensitive.


can play with multipliers, making overclocking easier.


----------



## sindymin

anyone have a way to make x58 pc play dying light 2 game?


----------



## Retrorockit

X58 CPUs odn't have the AVX instruction set. That game won't run without it.


----------



## sindymin

Using a Xeon Phi Coprocessor as a compiler of AVX Instructions for x58 PC that doesnt support AVX possible? (if effort was given)

I have been looking for a solution to give my X58 PC AVX support (preferably AVX2) and am starting to go for outlandish ideas.
Im thinking about using a Xeon Phi Coprocessor that uses PCIe to take in the AVX instructions and compile them and send back the compiled instructions to the CPUs. I know i would need to have a program made that would allow the main CPU and the Coprocessor to communicate and and automatically transfer the recieved and compiled codes between eachother. I also know it would be easier to just buy a new pc. I also also know im in over my head. I just want to know if its possible.
If you also have any ideas for possible AVX work arounds (I know intel's SDE is a thing, but i would need it to run fast enough somehow to be acceptable to use) let me know!


----------



## 99belle99

sindymin said:


> Using a Xeon Phi Coprocessor as a compiler of AVX Instructions for x58 PC that doesnt support AVX possible? (if effort was given)
> 
> I have been looking for a solution to give my X58 PC AVX support (preferably AVX2) and am starting to go for outlandish ideas.
> Im thinking about using a Xeon Phi Coprocessor that uses PCIe to take in the AVX instructions and compile them and send back the compiled instructions to the CPUs. I know i would need to have a program made that would allow the main CPU and the Coprocessor to communicate and and automatically transfer the recieved and compiled codes between eachother. I also know it would be easier to just buy a new pc. I also also know im in over my head. I just want to know if its possible.
> If you also have any ideas for possible AVX work arounds (I know intel's SDE is a thing, but i would need it to run fast enough somehow to be acceptable to use) let me know!


I'm no expert but even if you did get a work around to work the game would not play smoothly. It would be very choppy. The work around would work doing something else on the PC that uses AVX it would just take longer to do the task but as I said playing a game would not be smooth sailing.


----------



## Retrorockit

sindymin said:


> Using a Xeon Phi Coprocessor as a compiler of AVX Instructions for x58 PC that doesnt support AVX possible? (if effort was given)
> 
> I have been looking for a solution to give my X58 PC AVX support (preferably AVX2) and am starting to go for outlandish ideas.
> Im thinking about using a Xeon Phi Coprocessor that uses PCIe to take in the AVX instructions and compile them and send back the compiled instructions to the CPUs. I know i would need to have a program made that would allow the main CPU and the Coprocessor to communicate and and automatically transfer the recieved and compiled codes between eachother. I also know it would be easier to just buy a new pc. I also also know im in over my head. I just want to know if its possible.
> If you also have any ideas for possible AVX work arounds (I know intel's SDE is a thing, but i would need it to run fast enough somehow to be acceptable to use) let me know!



I posted the same question one page back. There ARE emulators from Intel. But people say they tried them and weren't impressed.The emulator does spoof the CPUID so games think it's there. There are workstation VM programs w/o the network overhead most of the VMware has. Maybe a VM solution with AVX runnning in cache on the same CPU.? That's my contribution to outlandish ideas.


----------



## Amit443

I need advice on choosing a right GPU...

I want to replace the video card (i have ATI HD 5870 1gb). I don't want to buy GPU that will create an oversized bottleneck in games, and i dont want to spand a lot if it's doesn't worth it!

I thought about GTX 1070ti, GTX 1070 or RX 590,
and I do not know if my computer will be able to take advantage of the performances of these cards (of course after OC everything)

*My PC:*
MSI x58 pro-e
Cpu- Xeon 5675
Ram- 24gb (4gb x6)
Memory- samsung m.2 980 (with pci adapter)
Power supply- 850w

Do you think that those cards will fit my needs? Or you recommend to choose something else?


----------



## SamuelL421

Amit443 said:


> I need advice on choosing a right GPU...
> 
> I want to replace the video card (i have ATI HD 5870 1gb). I don't want to buy GPU that will create an oversized bottleneck in games, and i dont want to spand a lot if it's doesn't worth it!
> 
> I thought about GTX 1070ti, GTX 1070 or RX 590,
> and I do not know if my computer will be able to take advantage of the performances of these cards (of course after OC everything)
> 
> *My PC:*
> MSI x58 pro-e
> Cpu- Xeon 5675
> Ram- 24gb (4gb x6)
> Memory- samsung m.2 980 (with pci adapter)
> Power supply- 850w
> 
> Do you think that those cards will fit my needs? Or you recommend to choose something else?


Any of those cards would be an excellent upgrade for you. I used a 1080ti in my overclocked X58 for a long time and it worked great. My CPU bottlenecked me a bit at lower resolutions tough - you can expect the same. Even with the 1070 or 590, but we are talking a few percent in most scenarios. In easy to run / cpu-bound esports titles like Counter Strike or similar you’re going to have a more extreme example of bottleneck. Like maybe your x58 gets 100fps with given 1080p settings where a top-end cpu on a new platform can hit 200fps with the same GPU. 

Anyway the trouble is going to be finding any of those cards at a price worth paying.


----------



## Amit443

SamuelL421 said:


> Any of those cards would be an excellent upgrade for you. I used a 1080ti in my overclocked X58 for a long time and it worked great. My CPU bottlenecked me a bit at lower resolutions tough - you can expect the same. Even with the 1070 or 590, but we are talking a few percent in most scenarios. In easy to run / cpu-bound esports titles like Counter Strike or similar you’re going to have a more extreme example of bottleneck. Like maybe your x58 gets 100fps with given 1080p settings where a top-end cpu on a new platform can hit 200fps with the same GPU.
> 
> Anyway the trouble is going to be finding any of those cards at a price worth paying.


Do you think that I’ll get the same results (or close) with gtx 1060 for example.?
Or 1080 preform way better results on my platform.?


----------



## Retrorockit

I found an ASUS GTX1660Ti at Newegg at a sort of reasonable price ($460 new).It was one of their Special offers. Performance is at about the GTX1070 level.
I wouldn't go lower than that with a decent X58 system. I think the 1060 would be a disappointment for you.


----------



## Dhiru

DooM3 said:


> Even at 2400 to gigabytes, the real problem is the voltage regulation, the w3680 is very sensitive.
> 
> 
> can play with multipliers, making overclocking easier.


Do you mind sharing your OC settings and voltages? I have the exact same RAM running @ 2000Mhz CL9.


----------



## DooM3

Dhiru said:


> Do you mind sharing your OC settings and voltages? I have the exact same RAM running @ 2000Mhz CL9.


set the main the motherboard does the rest to gigabyte


----------



## Blameless

99belle99 said:


> I'm no expert but even if you did get a work around to work the game would not play smoothly. It would be very choppy. The work around would work doing something else on the PC that uses AVX it would just take longer to do the task but as I said playing a game would not be smooth sailing.


Pausing execution to wait for AVX work to be sent out to a coprocessor in a PCI-E slot would annihilate performance...the latency is orders of magnitude higher than local caches.

Regardless, you'd probably need to recompile the game from source to enable the use of such a coprocessor anyway, and if you have the ability to do that, you have the ability to simply not set the AVX flags in supported instructions at compile and have it spit out non-AVX binaries that are just a little slower, rather than telling it to send AVX work to a coprocessor that is going to make execution vastly slower.


----------



## BOBKOC

Amit443 said:


> I need advice on choosing a right GPU


 x58 vs( Nvidia & AMD) = best for cheapest core AMD GPU


----------



## sindymin

AVX technology is no longer used in the game dying light 2 in patch 1.2, Why can't I open the game? Is everyone like me?


----------



## rhkcommander959

sindymin said:


> AVX technology is no longer used in the game dying light 2 in patch 1.2, Why can't I open the game? Is everyone like me?


Game won't load for me either on x58


----------



## devil148

Hello guys. I have quick questions. My system and current voltages as follows;

Cpu: W3680 - 4.4GHz
Motherboard: Asus Rampage lll Black Edition
Ram: 3x8GB TridentX 2400MHz (using at 1866MHz with 8-10-10-24 1T)

Cpu core voltage: 1.35v
QPI voltage: 1.30v
DIMM voltage: 1.60v
Cpu PLL voltage: 1.84v

I am pleased with that system s performance. But I want to ask something. With that voltages my system is stable for 24/7 I am not getting any bsod or game crashes. If I keep using with that voltages can my system components degrade? Are QPI and DIMM voltages ok for 1866MHz? Should I increase or decrease any voltages on system? I am confused about north bridge frequency too. What is that? Does it effects system and game performance? And last one if I increase that rams to 2133MHz for 24/7 use can it damage my system for a few months or years? It worked stable at 2133MHz (9-11-11-26 1T) with same QPI and DIMM voltages. Thanks.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Those voltages are within safe ranges according to Intel's specs. It should be fine.

North Bridge Clock = Uncore or UCLK Frequency. It has to be at least 1.5x the RAM frequency or your motherboard won't boot. For performance I prefer it to be at least 1.8x.

On your motherboard, QPI/DRAM Core Voltage is the Uncore voltage. Other motherboards call it VTT. Max "safe" voltage according to Intel is 1.35V. DRAM should be fine up to 1.65v. I wouldn't go higher for daily. Also, don't set DRAM voltage higher than 0.5V of QPI/VTT. Higher can damage the memory controller.

Running the RAM faster at the same voltages won't damage anything.


----------



## devil148

xxpenguinxx said:


> Also, don't set DRAM voltage higher than 0.5V of QPI/VTT.


Thank you for your informations. For mine those voltages are 1.60v and 1.30v, their difference is 0.3v. Looks it is safe for me. I have 1 more question, My psu has one 8 pin eps cable out for motherboard. But this motherboard has two 8 pin eps input. And I am using my W3680 at 4.4GHz overclocked. Could it be a problem?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

One 8 pin eps is fine. The 8 pin can supply at least 300W without issues. The second 8 pin is only needed for extreme overclocking like with LN2 or dry ice.


----------



## Slayer3032

devil148 said:


> Hello guys. I have quick questions. My system and current voltages as follows;
> 
> Cpu: W3680 - 4.4GHz
> Motherboard: Asus Rampage lll Black Edition
> Ram: 3x8GB TridentX 2400MHz (using at 1866MHz with 8-10-10-24 1T)
> 
> Cpu core voltage: 1.35v
> QPI voltage: 1.30v
> DIMM voltage: 1.60v
> Cpu PLL voltage: 1.84v
> 
> I am pleased with that system s performance. But I want to ask something. With that voltages my system is stable for 24/7 I am not getting any bsod or game crashes. If I keep using with that voltages can my system components degrade? Are QPI and DIMM voltages ok for 1866MHz? Should I increase or decrease any voltages on system? I am confused about north bridge frequency too. What is that? Does it effects system and game performance? And last one if I increase that rams to 2133MHz for 24/7 use can it damage my system for a few months or years? It worked stable at 2133MHz (9-11-11-26 1T) with same QPI and DIMM voltages. Thanks.


I ran my X5675 at [email protected] for a few years, and my board was overclocked since being taken out of the box in 2010 for over 11 years. If you've found it to be incredibly stable at those frequencies you should stay there or at least save the settings as a profile. You could probably push up to 4.6ghz potentially if it's doing as well as its doing at those voltages, if you have the cooling for it 1.35v is far from dangerous on the vcore IMO.

You're really unlikely to hurt it unless you're pushing the QPI voltage well past 1.35v or your board experiences massive LLC overshoots on vcore. I think I pulled about 195-200w at the wall during P95 on only the cpu for reference. Westmere is fairly power efficient, with turbo and EIST at [email protected] it would pull only 90-95w~ at the wall not including the reported 11w from the gpu at idle.


----------



## devil148

xxpenguinxx said:


> One 8 pin eps is fine. The 8 pin can supply at least 300W without issues. The second 8 pin is only needed for extreme overclocking like with LN2 or dry ice.


Thank you man.


----------



## devil148

Slayer3032 said:


> I ran my X5675 at [email protected] for a few years, and my board was overclocked since being taken out of the box in 2010 for over 11 years. If you've found it to be incredibly stable at those frequencies you should stay there or at least save the settings as a profile. You could probably push up to 4.6ghz potentially if it's doing as well as its doing at those voltages, if you have the cooling for it 1.35v is far from dangerous on the vcore IMO.
> 
> You're really unlikely to hurt it unless you're pushing the QPI voltage well past 1.35v or your board experiences massive LLC overshoots on vcore. I think I pulled about 195-200w at the wall during P95 on only the cpu for reference. Westmere is fairly power efficient, with turbo and EIST at [email protected] it would pull only 90-95w~ at the wall not including the reported 11w from the gpu at idle.


Thank you friend. At my said voltages it looks stable. I am using with Noctua Nh D15 cooler therefore I don't have any problem with temperatures. I did a few hours P95, Cinebench R15,R20,R23, Aida64's stress test and never got any crash,bsod or error. I tried increase cpu frequency to 4.60Ghz with 1.40v core voltage. It passed from tests and had no problem in games. But I think 4.40GHz is enough to me for daily and gaming. Maybe I can increase my rams frequency to 2133MHz. And you said EIST, what does it mean?


----------



## devil148

And can I ask 2 more questions if you guys knows about that? When I was tuning my rams I change this first 4 values in "1st Information" part and first value in "2nd Information" part. And I was keeping all others in auto. Should I change others manually? Last one. I noticed that when I was in desktop system stucks like a second 1 times for 2 or 3 days . Why might system doing this? Thanks.


----------



## BOBKOC

devil148 said:


> When I was tuning my rams I











For DDR3:
tRAS≥tRCD+tCL+4 or
tRAS(DRAM RAS# ACT Time)≥tRCD(RAS# to CAS# delay)+tCL(CAS# Latency)+4+4
tRC≥tRAS+tRP(RAS# PRE Time) & 2*tFAW≥tRC
*___*
tCL(CAS# Latency)≥tWCL
tWCL=tCL-1 or =tCL(see Aida64-Motherboard-Chipset-WestmereIMC)
tWTP = tWR+tWCL+4(see Aida64-Motherboard-Chipset-WestmereIMC)
tWR(WRITE Recovery Time)≥tCL
tWR=tRTP+tWTR
tWR - 6,8,10,12,14,16, ...
tWR=2xtRTP=2хtWTR aka tRTP(READ to PRE TIME)=tWTR;
tRRD(RAS# to RAS# Delay)≥4
tWTR(Write to Read Delay)≥4
tWTR≥tRRD
tFAW(FOUR ACT WIN Time)≥tRRD*4 & 2*tFAW≥tRC
tRFC(REF Cуcle Time) = auto for asus_x58 & (1-6)*8GB_Memory stick


----------



## Slayer3032

devil148 said:


> Thank you friend. At my said voltages it looks stable. I am using with Noctua Nh D15 cooler therefore I don't have any problem with temperatures. I did a few hours P95, Cinebench R15,R20,R23, Aida64's stress test and never got any crash,bsod or error. I tried increase cpu frequency to 4.60Ghz with 1.40v core voltage. It passed from tests and had no problem in games. But I think 4.40GHz is enough to me for daily and gaming. Maybe I can increase my rams frequency to 2133MHz. And you said EIST, what does it mean?


EIST is just the p-states, Intel Speedstep or whatever it ends up being called. Without it, you get x23 as your highest multiplier on a X5675 and your cpu will run at a fixed frequency. With it enabled you your cpu will clock up and down depending on load. With EIST on you also get x24 and x25 available through the enabling Turbo.

It's also supposed to be able to run x26 on one or two cores, this seems to only work for some people. It never worked on my X5660 or X5670 on any of my other boards and it didn't work for about a year on my X5675 before something I did made it start working. I used that to run 180x25 for 4.5ghz and supposedly 4680mhz on two cores at a time. I could never benchmark the single threaded difference between the x25 or x26 multipliers though, despite every program I used from linux to windows reporting the 4680mhz.

You're not restricted to only overclocking with the base clock though, so this isn't very important with your unlocked multiplier W sku.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Threw the W3680 in the EVGA X58 SLI. Runs 2400Mhz RAM easily. Only issue is it won't post with the 2400Mhz multiplier. 2133 multi works fine though. The W3680 core doesn't clock as high as the X5690. 4.2Ghz and already at 1.35V.

I could probably do 2600Mhz with more VDIMM and VTT. Not sure if the RAM's registers are safe to overvolt that much.

Also redid the whole water loop. Added a larger res and rerouted the tubing so I can take the CPU block off without draining the loop.


----------



## BOBKOC

xxpenguinxx said:


> EVGA X58 SLI. Runs 2400Mhz RAM easily


 3х4GB - yes but 3х8GB - not easily on Giga cause tRFC=255(max) and this is not enough for error-free performance


----------



## xxpenguinxx

These are dual rank so I'm still kinda impressed. A lot of the higher frequency kits were only single rank.

2500Mhz seems to be the max on triple channel. Lots of WHEA errors when going higher. No crashes. It passes memtest 200% and prime for at least 45 minutes, so I can at least run benchmarks.



Code:


A corrected hardware error has occurred.
Component: Memory
Error Source: Corrected Machine Check

A bit of a rant and off topic. I'm not sure what platform to upgrade to when this one gets too slow. Z690 with DDR4 would be the perfect upgrade, but only if motherboard manufacturers would split the PCIe lanes in a sane manner. I want 7 PCIe slots, or at least 6 slots with the blank slot being under the first x16 slot. What's annoying is most boards waste PCIe lanes on M.2. Having 1 is reasonable, since you can fit it under the normally unused slot below the GPU. If you need more, there's PCIe risers.









Intel Z690 Chipset Block Diagram - ServeTheHome


Intel Z690 Chipset Block Diagram




www.servethehome.com





If I'm reading the block diagram right, Z690 can have 2x8 and 5x4 PCIe slots with the right layout. You could also do 4x4 PCIe 4.0 slots (1 CPU, 3 chipset). No board manufacturer has those layouts. They're all wasting lanes on M.2. I wonder if that x1 lane is shared between the 1G and 2.5G NIC. If not, you could use that for another x1 slot.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

On Windows 7 the WHEA errors show 0x0 for the physical address. On Windows 10, it shows the correct physical address. You can use DmiDecode to find which RAM module the physical address is assigned to. I found the one that was throwing tons of errors and swapped it out. I also went through all my Samsung 2Gbit D revision and managed to find 3 sticks that can pass memtest 100% with no WHEA errors in single channel, at 2400 10-11-11-27 1T. Still throws some errors in triple channel, but I think that's a board limitation.

Credit to CrazyEggHeadSandwich on Reddit, who actually found the answer to his problem and posted it.

DmiDecode for Windows: dmidecode for Windows

After installing, run the app in cmd and send the output to a text file for easier reading:


Code:


C:\Program Files (x86)\GnuWin32\sbin>dmidecode.exe > C:\Users\Penguin\Documents\DmiOutput.txt

Next, open the file in a text editor. Look for something similar to this. Look for one where the physical address from the WHEA error falls in between the starting/ending addresses:


Code:


Handle 0x002E, DMI type 20, 19 bytes
Memory Device Mapped Address
    Starting Address: 0x00100000000
    Ending Address: 0x001FFFFFFFF
    Range Size: 4 GB
    Physical Device Handle: 0x0027
    Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x002B
    Partition Row Position: 1

Copy/Remember the physical device handle. Search for that handle. It should be a page or two above, and looks similar to this:


Code:


Handle 0x0027, DMI type 17, 27 bytes
Memory Device
    Array Handle: 0x0023
    Error Information Handle: Not Provided
    Total Width: Unknown
    Data Width: Unknown
    Size: No Module Installed
    Form Factor: DIMM
    Set: None
    Locator: A3
    Bank Locator: Bank6/7
    Type: Unknown
    Type Detail: Unknown
    Speed: Unknown
    Manufacturer: None
    Serial Number: None
    Asset Tag: None
    Part Number: None

The locator should be the RAM slot. In this example it is DIMM A3.


----------



## dagget3450

xxpenguinxx said:


> These are dual rank so I'm still kinda impressed. A lot of the higher frequency kits were only single rank.
> 
> 2500Mhz seems to be the max on triple channel. Lots of WHEA errors when going higher. No crashes. It passes memtest 200% and prime for at least 45 minutes, so I can at least run benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> A corrected hardware error has occurred.
> Component: Memory
> Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
> 
> A bit of a rant and off topic. I'm not sure what platform to upgrade to when this one gets too slow. Z690 with DDR4 would be the perfect upgrade, but only if motherboard manufacturers would split the PCIe lanes in a sane manner. I want 7 PCIe slots, or at least 6 slots with the blank slot being under the first x16 slot. What's annoying is most boards waste PCIe lanes on M.2. Having 1 is reasonable, since you can fit it under the normally unused slot below the GPU. If you need more, there's PCIe risers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Z690 Chipset Block Diagram - ServeTheHome
> 
> 
> Intel Z690 Chipset Block Diagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.servethehome.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm reading the block diagram right, Z690 can have 2x8 and 5x4 PCIe slots with the right layout. You could also do 4x4 PCIe 4.0 slots (1 CPU, 3 chipset). No board manufacturer has those layouts. They're all wasting lanes on M.2. I wonder if that x1 lane is shared between the 1G and 2.5G NIC. If not, you could use that for another x1 slot.


Not sure if this will help any but, on x570 I was sad about pcie lanes also. I found a workstation board from gigabyte though. It uses plx chips I think but gives more lanes at least at the pcie socket. There is a high chance it exists for z690 also.

I got my ws x570 pro ace for really decent price if I recall also. Anyways look around at workstation boards they may have what your looking for.


----------



## tbob22

Been a while since I messed with x58, decided to build a rig for Monterey/Win10 dual boot using an old x58 board, running pretty nicely








.


----------



## tbob22

Got two boards for free, P6T Deluxe v2 and an MSI X58 Pro, both seem to work with an w3530 I had already had on hand.

Ordered a pair of x5670s. $15 shipped for the pair which just arrived. They are both B batches and my x5670 above is a B and overclocks very well _(4.4ghz at 1.325v Prime stable, I never sold it since I bought it back in 2015 as I had tried ~7 other x5670's and none clocked as well). _Would be nice if these clock well, x58 is still a really fun platform.


----------



## rhkcommander959

Nice! Good luck with the new CPUs. X58 is still very capable depending on the tasks.


----------



## tbob22

So far the chip I've tested seems pretty good, it can run around 4.2ghz at 1.25v but due to board issues, really haven't been able to test higher.

This MSI board is awful, it seems like the QPI multipliers are locked on this specific CPU so If I run 200mhz BCLK it's stuck at 4000mhz which means I have to run very high VTT for any kind of stability. It also doesn't have any voltage reading for VTT so I really don't know what it's running at, in the bios it has ONLY offset and no actual reading for it. Also has extreme vdroop, I tried 1.38v at 4.4ghz and it would drop to 1.275v under load causing major stability issues. The P6T Deluxe v2 should fare better all around.


----------



## Slayer3032

tbob22 said:


> So far the chip I've tested seems pretty good, it can run around 4.2ghz at 1.25v but due to board issues, really haven't been able to test higher.
> 
> This MSI board is awful, it seems like the QPI multipliers are locked on this specific CPU so If I run 200mhz BCLK it's stuck at 4000mhz which means I have to run very high VTT for any kind of stability. It also doesn't have any voltage reading for VTT so I really don't know what it's running at, in the bios it has ONLY offset and no actual reading for it. Also has extreme vdroop, I tried 1.38v at 4.4ghz and it would drop to 1.275v under load causing major stability issues. The P6T Deluxe v2 should fare better all around.


If it stops posting when you change the uncore, that generally means your bios has the older broken 0F or older microcode for 206C2. I think you want at least 13 or 14, 1F is the newest available if I recall but that may have changed. I think 1E is pre-spectre and 1F is post-spectre.

The newest available bios for the MSI X58 Pro has the 13 microcode for 206C2.









I think 13 works for overclocking, maybe its 0F and 13 that are broken if you're already running the latest bios. If that's the case, you're going to be looking at patching your own microcodes. I've only had boards with Award which uses CBROM for that, yours seems to be AMI so you'd need the correct version of MMTool or to find someone who's already patched the bios.

Doesn't seem like a very good board for heavy overclocking though from how you describe it.


----------



## tbob22

Slayer3032 said:


> If it stops posting when you change the uncore, that generally means your bios has the older broken 0F or older microcode for 206C2. I think you want at least 13 or 14, 1F is the newest available if I recall but that may have changed. I think 1E is pre-spectre and 1F is post-spectre.
> 
> The newest available bios for the MSI X58 Pro has the 13 microcode for 206C2.
> 
> I think 13 works for overclocking, maybe its 0F and 13 that are broken if you're already running the latest bios. If that's the case, you're going to be looking at patching your own microcodes. I've only had boards with Award which uses CBROM for that, yours seems to be AMI so you'd need the correct version of MMTool or to find someone who's already patched the bios.
> 
> Doesn't seem like a very good board for heavy overclocking though from how you describe it.


Yeah, I put a w3520 in there and updated to the latest bios first because it wouldn't post with the x5670 at all.

I can change the uncore multiplier but it doesn't actually change, it locks to 20x the bclk no matter what I set it to even with the memory at low clocks. Strange behavior. If anything I'll probably just run the bclk at 166mhz or so and let it use the turbo multipliers. This board only uses 24x for bursts and low thread workloads unlike the Asus which can use 24x at full load.

I popped the same chip in the P6T Deluxe and no problem running the blck at 200mhz and uncore at 3200mhz. It's a solid chip too, 4.4ghz at 1.33v stable under p95 for an hour. The second chip is OK, took around 1.38v to for CB23 30min pass would probably need 1.4v for full stability, didn't bother with P95 and just swapped the better chip back in as it'll be staying in the Asus.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

The VRM on that MSI board reminds of the burned ones on their AM2/AM3 boards. I'd keep using the Asus board. It looks safer.


----------



## tbob22

xxpenguinxx said:


> The VRM on that MSI board reminds of the burned ones on their AM2/AM3 boards. I'd keep using the Asus board. It looks safer.


Yeah, not a great VRM setup. It's actually a x58 Platinum, not sure why I typed Pro before. Either way seems similar. One nice thing about the MSI is that it does have offset vcore which wasn't all that common back then.

The P6T Deluxe v2 just seems to have a much stronger VRM, very similar to the P6T6. Very little vdroop even at high voltages. Pushed to 4.6 at a 1.41v and no real issues but the cooler I have on there isn't quite strong enough to keep up.


----------



## tbob22

I just realized that 2011/2066 has the same spacing as 1366, should be able to use many coolers that are compatible with both 20xx and 115xx, would just need a standard threaded backplate for 1366. I just installed the mounting hardware for 115xx from my 420 LF II, used a backplate from an old Xigmatek cooler and the spacing for 20xx looks like it would line right up, can't actually test it because the 420 is installed though.

Noticed that Arctic has 240's for $47 right now, although I did pick up the 420 for about $70 a month ago or so.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I got a few of these backplates. Couldn't find a US seller. Took 5 weeks to arrive to the US.








1.44US $ 10% OFF|Cpu Cooler Fan Bracket Holder For Computer Motherboard Lga 775 1150 1151 1155 1156 1366 2011 B75 X79 X99 Socket Cooler Bracket - Fans & Cooling - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





They fit my EVGA X58 SLI and Asus Rampage II Extreme. Works great with the EK-Supremacy waterblock.


----------



## obi.van.kenobi

Weird issue with computer bios resetting when power is lost....

The computer is: Asus P6T (x58, socket 1366), Xeon x5675 (oc at 4,29), 24 GB of ram, 2 SSD, 4 HDD, XFX RX 570 4GB, Corsair TX650M (brand spanking new). 

The issue: When I turn the computer off, and unplug it from socket (or press the switch on PSU), on the next boot all the bios settings are lost (date and time also). And I have to set everything up again.

When did it start to happen: silly me tried to clean the computer from dust, and tried (successfully) to flash a meltdown patched bios (I reverted to the old original one since). Cleaning from dust was made with a vacuum cleaner, and after the problems started everything was additionally cleaned with isopropanol (and repasted of course).

Tried to replace MBO battery (5 brand new ones, from different manufacturers), and it didn’t help. Please do not suggest this.

I have deduced that some sort of a problem persists between the MBO and GPU. GPU was tested in 2 alternate computers, and does not create the same issue in them.

Motherboard was tested with different RAM and different GPU (old Nvidia 9800GT 1GB), and it works normally without the issue.

The problem seems to persist only with P6T + RX 570, which is driving me crazy since this setup worked without issues for 3 years before. I have tried everything I could think of, but with no success. And it's so insanely annoying.

Any ideas, what could be the issue, or how to fix it?

p.s. when I set all the bios settings and boot, computer passes all the stress test i give it with flying colors: 1h OCCT CPU, 1h OCCT RAM, 1h Heaven benchmark.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

When you reverted back to the original did you use a backup or got it from their website?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Has anyone had issues with their system becoming extremely unresponsive, as if the "slow mode" QPI option was randomly switched on? Most apps stop responding, or take a few minutes to respond. It's like the HDD or SSD stopped responding. It happened a few times at random. The only fix is to reset the BIOS. Unplugging the power supply does not change anything. Related issue, my HDD was stopping Windows 7 from posting after I plugged it into a different port, couldn't remember which one it went to. Upgrading the ACHI driver fixed it, but now I'm wondering if it's something wrong with the motherboard sata controller.

I saw "Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort1, was issued." in event viewer just before the slowdown. Swapped the SDD with WIndows 7 to an SSD with Windows 10 LTSC, but it didn't help. This was with the problematic HDD unplugged.



Spoiler



Recent changes:

Rebuilt water loop.
Swapped CPUs, X5690 > W3680
Updated ACHI driver.
Updated Realtek NIC driver (Pre water loop).
Updated NVMe driver (Pre water loop).
Troubleshooting:

Checked for SMART errors, None.
Checked Event Viewer for related errors, only 2 errors related to RaidPort1.
Checked CMOS Battery
Tested Windows 7 x64 and Windows 10 LTSC
Tested 2 Sata SSDs. Removed HDD
Reseated all connections, Sata, PCIe cards, power, etc.
Checked all power saving settings in Windows and BIOS.
Reverted ACHI driver (haven't tested long enough).


----------



## tbob22

xxpenguinxx said:


> Has anyone had issues with their system becoming extremely unresponsive, as if the "slow mode" QPI option was randomly switched on? Most apps stop responding, or take a few minutes to respond. It's like the HDD or SSD stopped responding. It happened a few times at random. The only fix is to reset the BIOS. Unplugging the power supply does not change anything. Related issue, my HDD was stopping Windows 7 from posting after I plugged it into a different port, couldn't remember which one it went to. Upgrading the ACHI driver fixed it, but now I'm wondering if it's something wrong with the motherboard sata controller.
> 
> I saw "Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort1, was issued." in event viewer just before the slowdown. Swapped the SDD with WIndows 7 to an SSD with Windows 10 LTSC, but it didn't help. This was with the problematic HDD unplugged.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Recent changes:
> 
> Rebuilt water loop.
> Swapped CPUs, X5690 > W3680
> Updated ACHI driver.
> Updated Realtek NIC driver (Pre water loop).
> Updated NVMe driver (Pre water loop).
> Troubleshooting:
> 
> Checked for SMART errors, None.
> Checked Event Viewer for related errors, only 2 errors related to RaidPort1.
> Checked CMOS Battery
> Tested Windows 7 x64 and Windows 10 LTSC
> Tested 2 Sata SSDs. Removed HDD
> Reseated all connections, Sata, PCIe cards, power, etc.
> Checked all power saving settings in Windows and BIOS.
> Reverted ACHI driver (haven't tested long enough).


Sure does sound like failing storage. How is the smart data on those SSD's? Running in AHCI mode?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

tbob22 said:


> Sure does sound like failing storage. How is the smart data on those SSD's? Running in AHCI mode?


Smart data seems fine. It was two different SSDs having the same issue.

I think I found the issue. One of the sata power cables was looser than the others, and the pins don't look perfectly strait. I replaced it and so far it's been good. I'm thinking resetting the bios was just a coincidence. Maybe it gave the pc enough time to cool down for connection to get better, then when it got warm it loosened up again.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Scratch that, I'm blaming the Sata data cable, or a combination of the motherboard port and this particular cable.

I put the rear panel back on the case and Windows is back to slow mode. It was fine until I touched it. The sata data cable is the only other non motherboard part that could have been moved when doing that. Replaced it and Windows came up without issues. Moved it from Port 3 to Port 0 just incase it's a port issue, and it still loads fine. I'm not touching it now.


----------



## Raxiel

Hi, I just recently joined the club: Intel Xeon X5670 @ 3189.37 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
Edit: Tweaked it a bit higher: Intel Xeon X5670 @ 3599.59 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

I've had the X58 board in service with an i7-920 since 2008, always with the intention of upgrading to a higher tier CPU at some time, but with the i7 being such a good overclocker nothing seemed worthwhile during the time it was in service as my primary machine, and once it was cascaded to my wife she didn't use it for anything more taxing than The Sims.

More recently though, as old fan bearings started to give out and the noise was getting obnoxious, I treated it to a new case and cooler, and realized I could get a six core Xeon for just £10 on eBay.

It's a pretty modest overclock, it's important to her that its stable and the fans stay relatively quiet, but given the X5670 isn't even on the support list for the board, and one of the small caps was missing from the underside I'm impressed it even POSTed.

I'll probably try pushing it harder at some point though.

My mismatched memory seems a bit more temperamental than with the i7. Haven't been able to get it to POST at 1600 like it did before, but 1500 works.

One quirk it has. The system will generally cold boot just fine, but tends to (but not 100%) hang on a restart, even on default settings. Any suggestions as to obscure BIOS settings that might help with that?

(I see from earlier in the thread and elsewhere I'm not the only one with that warm boot problem but at 800+ pages in this thread I think it'll take me a while to see if anyone found a solution)


----------



## xxpenguinxx

My Evga X58 SLI struggles to post when QPI gets near 4000Mhz. Here's the limits for mine. Maybe yours is lower. You can test it by lowering all of the clocks (CPU, Uncore, RAM) and seeing at what QPI frequency it fails to post.

BCLK / QPI multi

166 / 24x
181 / 22x
218 / 18x

This board and the Asus board in my server set the RAM's round trip latency (RTL) too low with unbuffered Samsung 2gbit modules. This causes the RAM to not show up in WIndows. I have to manually increase RTL by 1-2. on channels 2 and 3.


----------



## Raxiel

Is that a double rate? My boards default QPI speed is 6.4GHz. I only have x36 x44 and x46 multipliers available, its running at 44x150 without any apparent complaint. I had tried it with the BCLK at 133 and the memory at 2:12 for 1600 with other multipliers turned down and the timings relaxed but it didn't want to know.

I didn't know I had to check Uncore was at 3.2GHz (it was on auto), but after reading more of this thread and a bit more tweaking I've confirmed my board is the same as other Gigabyte EX58-UD4's in that it just won't exceed 150 BCLK with the Xeon, so in terms of RAM I'm limited to 1500 (2:10) anyway since the next divider is 1800 (2:12) and that's well above the sticks I have.

Still, it stays under 70°C under a prime95 torture test, with 50% more cores and a little bit more clock than the i7-920(C0) did in the same thermal envelope. Not bad for a £10 upgrade to a fourteen year old computer.


----------



## BOBKOC

Raxiel said:


> Gigabyte EX58-UD4's in that it just won't exceed 150 BCLK with the Xeon


1.↓ update bios(by @BIOS) 
2.↑ Reduce Uncore [Official] - X58 Xeon Club - 


xxpenguinxx said:


> when QPI gets near 4000Mhz


 yes [Official] - X58 Xeon Club -


----------



## Raxiel

BOBKOC said:


> 1.↓ update bios(by @BIOS)
> 2.↑ Reduce Uncore [Official] - X58 Xeon Club -
> yes [Official] - X58 Xeon Club -


Thanks.
1. Which BIOS version? I know there's a 14p beta for the UD4 from Gigabyte and _apparently _a 14q custom from tweaktown (not that I've seen a link) but the reports I read suggested they didn't help with the 150BCLK limit (with the 32nm Xeons) on this motherboard. Is there another one?
2. The Uncore appears to be locked at 2x the memory unfortunately, I can choose other multipliers in the BIOS but it isn't respected and the 2x value is still reported in CPU-Z.


----------



## BOBKOC

Raxiel said:


> 1. Which BIOS version?


 any of the following and look Uncore multipliers
for now(without updating bios) try x18 on mem multiplier [Official] - X58 Xeon Club - for 150BCLK+


----------



## 99belle99

I had a UD7 from Gigabyte back in the day and you need the latest beta bios for these Xeons. As above you need @BIOS to force flash them.


----------



## Raxiel

BOBKOC said:


> any of the following and look Uncore multipliers
> for now(without updating bios) try x18 on mem multiplier [Official] - X58 Xeon Club - for 150BCLK+


I tried various combinations and with the F13 BIOS Uncore is locked at x20 no matter what setting is displayed. I did try pushing the BCLK and even at 151 it simply won't POST and falls back to 133 every time.


99belle99 said:


> I had a UD7 from Gigabyte back in the day and you need the latest beta bios for these Xeons. As above you need @BIOS to force flash them.


So I gave in and tried this. F13 is the last non Beta BIOS, it does correctly identify the X5670 and has been rock solid apart from the 150+ BCLK limit and the fact it won't warm boot. The latest UD4 Beta BIOS is F14P so I downloaded it and flashed it with @BIOS

The BIOS interface itself is a small improvement, with a better layout and more sensible defaults, and now the Uncore ratio works and respects the setting in BIOS. That's the end of the good news though.
It still has the rebooting issue, and now it won't POST with ANY modified BCLK, it even threw a fit over 134. 

So I went back to F13, re-entered all my previous OC settings, and "Successfully" booted back into windows. Except now Hyperthreading and Turbo don't work, the Ethernet port has disappeared, and multiple peripherals are duplicated in task manager, such as the GFX card.
I cleared the CMOS, loaded defaults, confirmed all those items were turned on (they were) but nothing helped. I even re-flashed F13 with the 'clear DMI' option checked in @BIOS. No change.

I've gone back to F14p, and once again I have HT, Turbo, Ethernet present, and no more duplicate devices. So it works, but I've no overclock either. I'll probably try it again in case it was just the first flash that was ****y, but frankly I've had enough of it for now.

I don't believe this board can exceed 150 BCLK with a Westmere Xeon full stop. I've yet to find any reports of anyone being successful in doing so. I'm actually tempted to retrieve the i7-920


----------



## BOBKOC

Raxiel said:


> but I've no overclock either


BCLK=200, SPD=6; CPU=20&Uncore=16,18;Pci-e=109


----------



## Raxiel

BOBKOC said:


> BCLK=200, SPD=6; CPU=20&Uncore=16,18;Pci-e=109


That's not going to happen, but setting PCIe to 100 instead of Auto did at least let me turn on BCLK control and raise it back to 150 (but still not 151) with F14p so thanks for the inspiration, I'm at least back where I started.


----------



## MikeS3000

So sad, I bought a w3680 on ebay used last year and it was a beast. I could daily it at 4.5 ghz. I had the bright idea to move this entire system into a more modern case that I had laying around. I put everything back into the new case and tried to turn it on. Fans spin, my Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R has the entire row of lights lit up, no speaker beeps and it looks like the board is dead. I tried a brand new psu, checked the gpu in another system, even put my old i7-920 back in the board. Everything else is unplugged. Multiple battery pulls, cmos resets, etc. The x58 motherboards are too expensive on the used market so looks like the system is finally getting retired. I bought that board back in 2009!


----------



## Raxiel

MikeS3000 said:


> So sad, I bought a w3680 on ebay used last year and it was a beast. I could daily it at 4.5 ghz. I had the bright idea to move this entire system into a more modern case that I had laying around. I put everything back into the new case and tried to turn it on. Fans spin, my Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R has the entire row of lights lit up, no speaker beeps and it looks like the board is dead. I tried a brand new psu, checked the gpu in another system, even put my old i7-920 back in the board. Everything else is unplugged. Multiple battery pulls, cmos resets, etc. The x58 motherboards are too expensive on the used market so looks like the system is finally getting retired. I bought that board back in 2009!


That's a shame.
Long shot, but as you didn't mention it - Did you try it with the board out of the case? Confirmed it's not some odd contact on the back like a misplaced standoff or screw?


----------



## dagget3450

Raxiel said:


> That's a shame.
> Long shot, but as you didn't mention it - Did you try it with the board out of the case? Confirmed it's not some odd contact on the back like a misplaced standoff or screw?


Have done that a few times in my life.


----------



## MikeS3000

Raxiel said:


> That's a shame.
> Long shot, but as you didn't mention it - Did you try it with the board out of the case? Confirmed it's not some odd contact on the back like a misplaced standoff or screw?


The board was sitting on a cardboard box.


----------



## dagget3450

MikeS3000 said:


> The board was sitting on a cardboard box.


Have you tried just CPU in socket with no ram and see if you can get a mem error beep from bios? Or even try without GPU and see if no video bios beeps arise?


----------



## MikeS3000

dagget3450 said:


> Have you tried just CPU in socket with no ram and see if you can get a mem error beep from bios? Or even try without GPU and see if no video bios beeps arise?


Tried pretty much all of that. The board is dead. I'll probably just sell off my w3680 for $30 to $40 on eBay at this point.


----------



## Raxiel

Well, it seems I'm actually in a similar boat. The Xeon was this system's last 'Hurrah' but it's had it.

I stress tested it for a couple of hours, but once I handed it off to Wifey she told me it was randomly shutting down or restarting after about four hours, then again pretty soon after restart. 

Tried the obvious, reduced the OC, reset to stock, swapped in a known good power supply, even switched back to the i7 and managed to revert the Bios to F13 without the earlier problems. It didn't work and is in fact getting worse.

Did the Xeon kill it? Perhaps it hastened the end but in retrospect it's actually been going for quite a while now. It would occasionally just restart in the past, but I put it down to a case with terrible airflow and the Intel stock cooler. It got a new case and cooler with the Xeon so now I know it wasn't that either.

Oh well, after 14 years it doesn't owe me anything. Picked up a cheap Haswell i5 and board so I can reuse the DDR3. It won't be as iconic as the X58 but it'll run the Sims so the Mrs won't care.


----------



## MikeS3000

If anyone is interested I have my Xeon for sale that would daily 4.52 ghz at under 1.35v.









Xeon w3680


This CPU is a very good overclocker. It ran at 4.52ghz with NH-D15s at just under 1.35v for daily use. U.S.A. buyers only. The price is $40 with included shipping. Paypal only.




www.overclock.net


----------



## lolroflmywaffle

MikeS3000 said:


> So sad, I bought a w3680 on ebay used last year and it was a beast. I could daily it at 4.5 ghz. I had the bright idea to move this entire system into a more modern case that I had laying around. I put everything back into the new case and tried to turn it on. Fans spin, my Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD3R has the entire row of lights lit up, no speaker beeps and it looks like the board is dead. I tried a brand new psu, checked the gpu in another system, even put my old i7-920 back in the board. Everything else is unplugged. Multiple battery pulls, cmos resets, etc. The x58 motherboards are too expensive on the used market so looks like the system is finally getting retired. I bought that board back in 2009!


I personally don't think the used boards are expensive, can find a decent refurbed Gigabyte UD7 mobo for $200 shipped which is reasonable considering it's been out of production for 10 years. I bought my Asus R3E brand new from China in December 2020 for $375 on eBay which is original MSRP, a deal actually when you factor in inflation over 10 years since production stopped. It was a gamble of course, but I wanted to achieve maximum overclock possible and did not want to try it on a used mobo. Going high-end on everything it was a pricey build. Am just now realizing that adding everything up I paid $3000 for the build (Not including 2x12TB hard drives at $400 each) 

Motherboard: Asus Rampage III Extreme - $379 (Would have preferred EVGA but can't find those brand new).
CPU: Used x5690 for $120 (Pricey, but the seller said the CPU was lightly used). HT: off, C1E: on, Speedstep/C-states: off, LLC: full.
CPU cooler: Used Noctua NH-D15 - $130 (I just bought an EVGA 280mm CLC aio to try to lower CPU temp a few more degrees).
Ram: 8x8gb Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3 2400 - $650 (RIIIE seems to handle 48gb at 1333 fine with these, but needs 1.667v dram to run).
Hard Drive: 500gb Samsung 950 Pro NVME - $150 + $35 for PCIE NVME card (Windows 7 64 boots successfully from it for 2+ years now.
- Added 2 more HDDs for storage: 2x12 TB Western Digital Gold 7200rpm drives - $400 each (Went with these because it claims 2.5 million hours life expectancy and I trust WD>Seagate).
Case: Cooler Master H500P Mesh case - $275 + $60 in spray paint used to custom paint the case and all the fans to match - recommended to get rid of Noctua browns.
*Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA 1600 T2 - $375 (This is the most important part in your rig to achieve high overclocks and most people seem to be oblivious to this).*
Video Card: Bought a used EVGA 1080ti ftw 3 for $500 but recently replaced with a brand new AMD 6800 XT for $630. (GPU prices are finally at sane levels again)
- Newer GPUs on this platform will only perform to it's potential running 1440p and higher, otherwise no point in upgrading if running 1080p.
Sound Card: EVGA Nu Audio - $275

Most people will say this is ridiculously expensive when one could buy the latest and greatest hardware for the same price which I agree, however there's 1 main reason why I opted for x58 platform = it was the last to have *NO INTEL MANAGEMENT ENGINE*!!! I also don't trust newer hardware as it's been admitted that government backdoors and spyware is baked into the hardware itself nowadays so I cling onto older hardware for as long as possible.

My current overclock settings:

x5690 = 4.84ghz (23x210) at 1.46v -- 33c-35c idle/83c under load on AIR + NO thermal paste (using IC Thermal Pads only) !!!!
Looking to delid CPU and swapping NH D15 for an AIO to lower temps 10c hopefully.

*- EVGA 1600w T2 PSU I have to believe is the unsung hero of this overclock. Most ppl seem to use 850w PSU and that's no longer enough to handle the overclocked power spikes if you're using a modern GPU w/ over 250w TDP. The AMD 6800xt seems to also power spike crazy according to MSI Afterburner, dunno how accurate it is though as AMD states newest drivers may give false reporting on these cards. Some people experiencing shut downs with newer GPUs = need better PSU, new video cards keeps upping the ante on power consumption.*

Ram = 1681mhz (3x8gb) at 1.60v
QPI = 1.343v
PLL = 1.495v (mobo choose 1.81v by default, read a post by former pro x58 overclocker that Westmeres like lower PLL for stability under heavy overclocks and recommended 1.3v-1.5v)
PCIE frequency = 110mhz (recommended for 210 bclk)
PCIE voltage = 1.587v
IOH voltage = 1.217v (needed for stability for 210 bclk)

*PRO TIP: Most PSUs operate most efficiently at between 40%-60% load, once you go beyond that the PSU becomes less efficient (Losing that 80+ advertised rating) and you need to draw more power from the wall to make up for loss in efficiency. The rule of thumb for PSU requirement is add up all the wattage your components is going to draw (also factoring in overclocked wattage) and then double that amount is what PSU you'll need. For example a 1600w PSU means my window for optimal PSU performance is between 640w - 960w (40%-60% loads).

Motherboard: Was tough to figure this one out as this board draws more power than most x58 ones, but I'm guessing the RIIIE is using up to 300w when heavily overclocked.
CPU: x5690 is 130w stock. Applying 29% more wattage (1.13v stock to 1.456v) I'm guessing the CPU will draw 175w give or take.
Video Card: The 6800xt I have for some reason is factory clocked very high at 2360mhz and afterburner has reported it spiking up to 350w regularly!
3x8gb Ram: Assuming 10w here.
Noctua NH-D15: 10w for both fans under 100%
Samsung 950 NVME: 5.7w under load, going to assume 8w when factoring in the PCIE card as well.
2x Western Digital Gold 12TB HDDs: 5w idle, 7w load each = 10w idle, 14w load for both.
EVGA Nu Audio Sound Card: High-end sound cards can use up to 30w so I will assume that here.
1 Noctua 140mm case fan + 2 240mm case fans: 5w + 10w = 15w for all 3 fans.
1 PCI wifi network adapter: Assuming 3w here.
1x LED strip lights 9': 5w
__

Total estimated power draw: 920w (most likely overestimated as I don't have a watt meter, I'm open to corrections) = 57.5% load on PSU = still maintaining optimal efficiency with heavy overclocking and handling power spikes. Factoring in all this the 1600w PSU doesn't seem like overkill so much now does it?  Going with 450w Nvidia 3xxx/4xxx series GPU means I would have to upgrade to 1800w power supply to maintain optimal PSU performance while overclocked. My final upgrade planned for x58 will be the EVGA 3090ti FTW Ultra which will give the platform 8K gaming capabilities.

Most places I've been reading even YouTubers don't seem to acknowledge this important topic in detail, your PSU is basically the heart of your computer. Draw too much power from the PSU = heart attack .*

Everything runs stable including Cyberpunk 2077, 50-60fps at 3440x1440 high settings ray tracing off. However, when I launch any game that uses Easy Anti-Cheat like Fortnite or Apex Legends my PC will reboot on EAC splash screen, game doesn't load up, no BSOD or error messages. Setting all clocks to default fixes this, but obviously one would prefer to not constantly adjust bios just to play a few games.

I suspect the 3x8gb Corsair Dominator Platinum 2400mhz ram at 1667mhz is what's triggering the reboot with EAC as everything else seems okay. This memory doesn't seem to be fully compatible with the board overclock wise as most adjustments I make won't boot. The x5690 only likes this ram to be clocked via BCLK and then I just let it auto adjust the timings. Just bought 4x16gb ram to test to see if I can pull off 3x16gb for 48gb.

Does anybody else experience reboot issues with Easy Anti-Cheat when overclocked?

Please note I am still currently running Windows 7 64.


----------



## Retrorockit

lolroflmywaffle said:


> I personally don't think the used boards are expensive, can find a decent refurbed Gigabyte UD7 mobo for $200 shipped which is reasonable considering it's been out of production for 10 years. I bought my Asus R3E brand new from China in December 2020 for $375 on eBay which is original MSRP, a deal actually when you factor in inflation over 10 years since production stopped. It was a gamble of course, but I wanted to achieve maximum overclock possible and did not want to try it on a used mobo. Going high-end on everything it was a pricey build. Am just now realizing that adding everything up I paid $3000 for the build (Not including 2x12TB hard drives at $400 each)
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Rampage III Extreme - $379 (Would have preferred EVGA but can't find those brand new).
> CPU: Used x5690 for $120 (Pricey, but the seller said the CPU was lightly used). HT: off, C1E: on, Speedstep/C-states: off, LLC: full.
> CPU cooler: Used Noctua NH-D15 - $130 (I just bought an EVGA 280mm CLC aio to try to lower CPU temp a few more degrees).
> Ram: 8x8gb Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3 2400 - $650 (RIIIE seems to handle 48gb at 1333 fine with these, but needs 1.667v dram to run).
> Hard Drive: 500gb Samsung 950 Pro NVME - $150 + $35 for PCIE NVME card (Windows 7 64 boots successfully from it for 2+ years now.
> - Added 2 more HDDs for storage: 2x12 TB Western Digital Gold 7200rpm drives - $400 each (Went with these because it claims 2.5 million hours life expectancy and I trust WD>Seagate).
> Case: Cooler Master H500P Mesh case - $275 + $60 in spray paint used to custom paint the case and all the fans to match - recommended to get rid of Noctua browns.
> *Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA 1600 T2 - $375 (This is the most important part in your rig to achieve high overclocks and most people seem to be oblivious to this).*
> Video Card: Bought a used EVGA 1080ti ftw 3 for $500 but recently replaced with a brand new AMD 6800 XT for $630. (GPU prices are finally at sane levels again)
> - Newer GPUs on this platform will only perform to it's potential running 1440p and higher, otherwise no point in upgrading if running 1080p.
> Sound Card: EVGA Nu Audio - $275
> 
> Most people will say this is ridiculously expensive when one could buy the latest and greatest hardware for the same price which I agree, however there's 1 main reason why I opted for x58 platform = it was the last to have *NO INTEL MANAGEMENT ENGINE*!!! I also don't trust newer hardware as it's been admitted that government backdoors and spyware is baked into the hardware itself nowadays so I cling onto older hardware for as long as possible.
> 
> My current overclock settings:
> 
> x5690 = 4.84ghz (23x210) at 1.46v -- 33c-35c idle/83c under load on AIR + NO thermal paste (using IC Thermal Pads only) !!!!
> Looking to delid CPU and swapping NH D15 for an AIO to lower temps 10c hopefully.
> 
> *- EVGA 1600w T2 PSU I have to believe is the unsung hero of this overclock. Most ppl seem to use 850w PSU and that's no longer enough to handle the overclocked power spikes if you're using a modern GPU w/ over 250w TDP. The AMD 6800xt seems to also power spike crazy according to MSI Afterburner, dunno how accurate it is though as AMD states newest drivers may give false reporting on these cards. Some people experiencing shut downs with newer GPUs = need better PSU, new video cards keeps upping the ante on power consumption.*
> 
> Ram = 1681mhz (3x8gb) at 1.60v
> QPI = 1.343v
> PLL = 1.495v (mobo choose 1.81v by default, read a post by former pro x58 overclocker that Westmeres like lower PLL for stability under heavy overclocks and recommended 1.3v-1.5v)
> PCIE frequency = 110mhz (recommended for 210 bclk)
> PCIE voltage = 1.587v
> IOH voltage = 1.217v (needed for stability for 210 bclk)
> 
> *PRO TIP: Most PSUs operate most efficiently at between 40%-60% load, once you go beyond that the PSU becomes less efficient (Losing that 80+ advertised rating) and you need to draw more power from the wall to make up for loss in efficiency. The rule of thumb for PSU requirement is add up all the wattage your components is going to draw (also factoring in overclocked wattage) and then double that amount is what PSU you'll need. For example a 1600w PSU means my window for optimal PSU performance is between 640w - 960w (40%-60% loads).
> 
> Motherboard: Was tough to figure this one out as this board draws more power than most x58 ones, but I'm guessing the RIIIE is using up to 300w when heavily overclocked.
> CPU: x5690 is 130w stock. Applying 29% more wattage (1.13v stock to 1.456v) I'm guessing the CPU will draw 175w give or take.
> Video Card: The 6800xt I have for some reason is factory clocked very high at 2360mhz and afterburner has reported it spiking up to 350w regularly!
> 3x8gb Ram: Assuming 10w here.
> Noctua NH-D15: 10w for both fans under 100%
> Samsung 950 NVME: 5.7w under load, going to assume 8w when factoring in the PCIE card as well.
> 2x Western Digital Gold 12TB HDDs: 5w idle, 7w load each = 10w idle, 14w load for both.
> EVGA Nu Audio Sound Card: High-end sound cards can use up to 30w so I will assume that here.
> 1 Noctua 140mm case fan + 2 240mm case fans: 5w + 10w = 15w for all 3 fans.
> 1 PCI wifi network adapter: Assuming 3w here.
> 1x LED strip lights 9': 5w
> __
> 
> Total estimated power draw: 920w (most likely overestimated as I don't have a watt meter, I'm open to corrections) = 57.5% load on PSU = still maintaining optimal efficiency with heavy overclocking and handling power spikes. Factoring in all this the 1600w PSU doesn't seem like overkill so much now does it?  Going with 450w Nvidia 3xxx/4xxx series GPU means I would have to upgrade to 1800w power supply to maintain optimal PSU performance while overclocked. My final upgrade planned for x58 will be the EVGA 3090ti FTW Ultra which will give the platform 8K gaming capabilities.
> 
> Most places I've been reading even YouTubers don't seem to acknowledge this important topic in detail, your PSU is basically the heart of your computer. Draw too much power from the PSU = heart attack .*
> 
> Everything runs stable including Cyberpunk 2077, 50-60fps at 3440x1440 high settings ray tracing off. However, when I launch any game that uses Easy Anti-Cheat like Fortnite or Apex Legends my PC will reboot on EAC splash screen, game doesn't load up, no BSOD or error messages. Setting all clocks to default fixes this, but obviously one would prefer to not constantly adjust bios just to play a few games.
> 
> I suspect the 3x8gb Corsair Dominator Platinum 2400mhz ram at 1667mhz is what's triggering the reboot with EAC as everything else seems okay. This memory doesn't seem to be fully compatible with the board overclock wise as most adjustments I make won't boot. The x5690 only likes this ram to be clocked via BCLK and then I just let it auto adjust the timings. Just bought 4x16gb ram to test to see if I can pull off 3x16gb for 48gb.
> 
> Does anybody else experience reboot issues with Easy Anti-Cheat when overclocked?
> 
> Please note I am still currently running Windows 7 64.


One option for cheap thrills is to get a Dell T3500 workstation. Totally obsolete in that market. Yes buy the whole thing. It can be software OC to about 4.3GHz.
If you can fix your aftermarket stuff it would be better
They were popular here for a while.








Throttlestop overclocking Desktop PCs


Myself and a few others have used Throttlestop software and unlocked CPUs to overclock OEM locked BIOS PCs. Throttlestop was designed for underclocking, and undevolting laptop computers to extend battery life. It also allows full control of Voltage and multiplier on unlocked CPUs. There is a...




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Do you lower the QPI Link when increasing the BCLK? For me the limit is about 3860Mhz. I haven't had issues running any sticks above 1600Mhz. Most will run benchmarks up to the BCLK limit, about 2160Mhz. With a W3680, 2400Mhz works with some OEM samsung RAM. I've even ran Samsung OEM laptop RAM at 1866Mhz 9-9-9 using SODIMM to DIMM adapters.


----------



## Retrorockit

I just came across an LGA1366 factoid. The MacPro 4.1 2 CPU worksations used LGA1366 Xeons. BUT they only fit correctly if they're delidded.
IDK what the market is like for MacPro Xeons, but they may not have good firmware or Mac OS support for newer stuff.
Anyway you can buy pairs of delidded LGA1366 Xoens.. I din't shop for price just confirmed that it was so.








Mac Pro 2009 4,1 Processor Upgrade Kit to 12-Core 3.46GHz Xeon X5690 SLBVX | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Mac Pro 2009 4,1 Processor Upgrade Kit to 12-Core 3.46GHz Xeon X5690 SLBVX at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




The MacPro 4.1 came with 4core delidded Nehalem CPUs. It can be converted to 5.1 with a "firmware" update and then run 6c Westmere CPUs.
Real MacPro 5.1s weren't delidded, so there aren't any surplus delidded X5650s laying around.from converted Macpro 4.1s, Probably some deliidded Nehalems. It looks like this vendor sold 400+ of these kits. Since Mac stuff has been a favorite of digital artsy types maybe some of these kits will show up surplus in that market from scrapped MacPro 4.1s?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

The delidded CPUs might be good for suicide runs, but they won't benefit much from daily use. 4.4-4.6Ghz is about the limit for most CPUs. Higher requires over 1.5V which will shorten the CPU's life significantly. Some coolers won't work with the delidded CPU due to it being a little shorter.


----------



## Retrorockit

xxpenguinxx said:


> The delidded CPUs might be good for suicide runs, but they won't benefit much from daily use. 4.4-4.6Ghz is about the limit for most CPUs. Higher requires over 1.5V which will shorten the CPU's life significantly. Some coolers won't work with the delidded CPU due to it being a little shorter.


It's kind of funny that Mac offered this on workstations as a standard feature. The modded CPUs are needed just to support moving from 45nm LGA1366 to 32nm CPUs on the MacPro. The cooler height is the reason for the delidded kits. In this case OC had nothing to do with it.


----------



## RichKnecht

X58 was my favorite platform. I started with an i920. Then I moved on to the Xeons and they were a blast to tweak. I have a 5650 still mounted in my Asus P6T Deluxe with 24 GB of ram sitting here and Im thinking of fiiring it up again just to mess around. The fact that this thread is still active is motivating me.


----------



## Kana-Maru

RichKnecht said:


> X58 was my favorite platform. I started with an i920. Then I moved on to the Xeons and they were a blast to tweak. I have a 5650 still mounted in my Asus P6T Deluxe with 24 GB of ram sitting here and Im thinking of fiiring it up again just to mess around. The fact that this thread is still active is motivating me.


Do it ! 

X58 is one of my favorite platforms to date and I still run it along side my Z690 + Alder Lake 12900K + DDR5. I'm planning on retiring it soon though, but its still a nice platform to use for various smaller tasks that doesn't require a ton of cores and horsepower. I have a few more projects I want to do with the X58 before I completely break it down (if I decide to go through with it and break it down...I might keep it running


----------



## 99belle99

Kana-Maru said:


> Do it !
> 
> X58 is one of my favorite platforms to date and I still run it along side my Z690 + Alder Lake 12900K + DDR5. I'm planning on retiring it soon though, but its still a nice platform to use for various smaller tasks that doesn't require a ton of cores and horsepower. I have a few more projects I want to do with the X58 before I completely break it down (if I decide to go through with it and break it down...I might keep it running


They were a great system I gave mine to my nephew about two years ago now and I'm not sure if he is still using it.

I also haven't seen a post from you in a long time but I suppose I do not be in the alder lake thread.


----------



## Kana-Maru

99belle99 said:


> They were a great system I gave mine to my nephew about two years ago now and I'm not sure if he is still using it.
> 
> I also haven't seen a post from you in a long time but I suppose I do not be in the alder lake thread.


Hey man. It has been awhile since I posted here. I don't really post in the Alder Lake thread myself. I did make a few topics showing my benchmarks and overclocks when Alder Lake released. I've written several articles and uploaded some YouTube vids, but I didn't share all of them here. I'll DM you a link. I've been pretty busy lately and the holidays aren't making anything easier haha. 

That's great that you gave it to your nephew. With a few cheap upgrades it'll be speedy as the newer machines as far as daily usage goes (SSD, M.2 drives can help drastically). RTX 3080 played games fine at 4K compared to the modern machines. I have a few more things planned for the X58 before I retire it completely.


----------



## GeorgeLoupis

Hello guys nice to meet you.
I have asus p6t deluxe 2 and xeon 5690 and i want to overclocking it a little more 
Now i run at 4.1ghz
also i want to ask one more thing
i have 32gb ram gskill trident 2400mhz and my motherboard says 1600mhz 
what i must do to run the ram at least 2000mhz
thank you very much


----------



## diebelsmark700

devil148 said:


> Hello guys. I have quick questions. My system and current voltages as follows;
> 
> Cpu: W3680 - 4.4GHz
> Motherboard: Asus Rampage lll Black Edition
> Ram: 3x8GB TridentX 2400MHz (using at 1866MHz with 8-10-10-24 1T)
> 
> Cpu core voltage: 1.35v
> QPI voltage: 1.30v
> DIMM voltage: 1.60v
> Cpu PLL voltage: 1.84v
> 
> I am pleased with that system s performance. But I want to ask something. With that voltages my system is stable for 24/7 I am not getting any bsod or game crashes. If I keep using with that voltages can my system components degrade? Are QPI and DIMM voltages ok for 1866MHz? Should I increase or decrease any voltages on system? I am confused about north bridge frequency too. What is that? Does it effects system and game performance? And last one if I increase that rams to 2133MHz for 24/7 use can it damage my system for a few months or years? It worked stable at 2133MHz (9-11-11-26 1T) with same QPI and DIMM voltages. Thanks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553799


You are perfectly fine regarding CPU voltage.
I have an i7 990x running at 5Ghz for over 5 years now with 1.52 voltage (Hyper Threading On), and i game nearly every day.
And up to this day, i have no degrading issues.
Also my temps are very low.
When i stress-test my CPU, the temps at max are 63 Celsius or arround 145 fahernheit.
The advantage with a Xeon CPU (ordered a x5690 recently) is that to get similair speeds like 5Ghz, you need far less voltage than my non-Xeon CPU.
I can tell you for sure, that you don't have to worry about degrading.
You are absolutely in the save zone.
The most important thing is, as long as your temps won't continuesly surpass 90c or 194F, you are perfectly fine.
It's not as much that high voltages in itself are degrading your cpu in the long run, but it's the heat that is being generated that is the main cause for degrading.
So to wrap it up: 
Don't worry to much about the voltages, as log as you can keep it cool.

Kind regards,

Mark


----------



## Kana-Maru

GeorgeLoupis said:


> Hello guys nice to meet you.
> I have asus p6t deluxe 2 and xeon 5690 and i want to overclocking it a little more
> Now i run at 4.1ghz
> also i want to ask one more thing
> i have 32gb ram gskill trident 2400mhz and my motherboard says 1600mhz
> what i must do to run the ram at least 2000mhz


Hello and welcome to OCN. You should go into the BIOS and slowly increase your DRAM Frequency and the VDIMM voltage \ QPI-DRAM-Core voltage \ DRAM voltage (there are different names on different motherboards for the voltages in some cases from what I can remember). 

Shoot for DDR3-1800Mhz and see how much DRAM voltage you need for stability. I believe back when I ran DDR3-2100Mhz I only required 1.65v on the DRAM from what I can remember. You may have to tweak other voltages as well. There are a lot of variables when it comes to overclocking and voltage.

1600Mhz gave me the best bang for the buck since I could get really tight DRAM timings. For gaming 1600Mhz should be more than enough on the X58. 

I've also never pumped a ton of voltage through my hardware and it still runs as good as it did more than a decade ago. No complaints. I wouldn't recommend pumping a ton of voltage for overclocks, but since you can probably pick up replacements for cheap, have fun.


----------



## EMUracing

I played with the platform a lot. I generally found 1800-1900 to be the sweet spot for memory on the three platforms that I had. 2000+ often had a drop in performance with loosening the timings needed to reach it, in addition to considerable increase in QPI voltage on my sticks to get it near stable. I needed to reduce CPU speed to get it stable, and with that, the performance drop wasnt worth it. Most of my sticks could do about 1900 at c9, but 2000+ needed to be much looser.


----------



## Kana-Maru

Back when I was running DDR3-2000Mhz - 2100Mhz I saw some improvements for sure depending on the application. For the most part I was testing out gaming back then and lower CL and tighter timings help more in "actual" games. There was practically no difference from running highly overclocked DRAM vs 1600Mhz, but tighter timings helped.

In actual games you could see upwards towards 5% - 8% with DDR3-1600Mhz + tight timings over the looser timing for higher DRAM frequencies. For synthetic benchmarks the higher DRAM frequency was slightly better and I mean slightly; anywhere from less than 0.5% to 3%. On average I'm pretty sure it was less than 1% for all of the synthetic benchmarks at the time. You would definitely be trying to just get a higher number for benchamrk contest. 

Therefore I stuck with DDR3-1600Mhz for the remaining years when performing my gaming benchmark reviews on the X58 platform all the way up until Q4 2021 until I built my current Alder Lake 12th Gen + Z690 build. I would use 2000Mhz freq. when needed for specific workloads that required more bandwidth.

I might re-visit the X58 and do one final review before I finally retire it for good. I have been saying that would retire the X58 for more than a decade, we will see if that actually happens since I keep finding different ways to use it for smaller tasks that I can offload from my main 12th Gen PC.


----------

